# Rumpelkammer: PCGH Folding@Home-Thread II



## HeNrY (10. Juli 2008)

Da der alte Thread die 1000 geknackt hat, geht's nun hier weiter:



RuneDRS schrieb:


> taja ich habe meine CPU jetzt auch wieder runtergetaktet es bringt nichts für 300ppd mehr zu hohe Wärme zu haben, die Graka läuft instabil und das ganze System kackt unregelmäßig ab. habe jetzt die PCIE Spannung +0,05v erhöht und teste grade den robust-grafics-boost auf "fast" war vorher auf Auto und es bringt was..unübertaktet läuft die GPU jetzt um 100ppd bis 300ppd schneller...


----------



## <--@ndré--> (10. Juli 2008)

Stimmt, lieber stable und dann 200ppd weniger. Wenn der PC mitten in der Nacht abstützt hast du einen Verlust, der ist viel zu groß.


----------



## CeresPK (10. Juli 2008)

So habe erstmal ganz schnell die 31k geknackt


----------



## <--@ndré--> (10. Juli 2008)

War zu erwarten - ich hänge immer noch bei 30k.

Wenn ich diese WU wegen der Deadline verpasse dann kann mich F@H mal. 
Dann falte ich nur noch sporalisch, 1-2 Stunden oder so.


----------



## Gast3737 (10. Juli 2008)

HeNrY schrieb:


> Da der alte Thread die 1000 geknackt hat, geht's nun hier weiter:


echt nach 1000 Meldungen ist Schluß? sooon Mist seit meinem Howto läuft die Console für umsonst habe grade mit entsetzen festgestellt das ich diese falsch config habe...taja ca. 600pt sind umsonst gefaltet worden..


----------



## The Ian (10. Juli 2008)

also ich weiß ja nie wie das bei euch ist...mir ist das egal, ob der pc in der nacht abkackt..aller 3min saven und das prog in den autostart tun...wenn pc abstürtzt bootet der neu und faltet fröhlich weiter...man hatt dann also nen maximalen rechenverlust von 4 min...solltest du ev auch so machen...dann ist dein rechner wenigstens nicht umsonnst an wenn der mal abstürzt und rebootet


----------



## <--@ndré--> (10. Juli 2008)

Meiner hatte ja nicht neugestartet. Der Bildschirm war schwarz, die Lüfter drehten sich alle. Einmal "Reset" gedrückt dann kam erst der POST-Screen.

Keine Ahnung, woran das gelegen hat. Die Temperaturen können es eigentlich nicht gewesen sein, die waren konstant unter 45°C.


----------



## FeuRenard (10. Juli 2008)

The Ian schrieb:


> also ich weiß ja nie wie das bei euch ist...mir ist das egal, ob der pc in der nacht abkackt..aller 3min saven und das prog in den autostart tun...wenn pc abstürtzt bootet der neu und faltet fröhlich weiter...man hatt dann also nen maximalen rechenverlust von 4 min...solltest du ev auch so machen...dann ist dein rechner wenigstens nicht umsonnst an wenn der mal abstürzt und rebootet



die Lösung hört sich in der Theorie gut an, ABER praktisch ist sie für den SMP-Client (um den es glaube ich ging) nicht nützlich. Denn der SMP-Client verlangt ein Passwort für den Benutzer-Account von Windows und somit bleibt der PC beim Booten am Screen hängen, wo das Passwort eingegeben werden soll.


----------



## The Ian (10. Juli 2008)

na gut ich falte nur mit gpu^^...aber soweit ich weiß, gibt es ein programm, dass wenn man es dort einstellt sich automatisch mit benutzernamen und pw anmeldet und somit der pc für den user so erscheint, als gäbe es kein pw, aber der client eins hat und falten kann...fragt mich jetzt aber bitte nicht wie das heißt ist schon über 2 jahre her als ich das benutzt habe...aber dies prog gibt es 100%tig, da ich es selbst ne zeit lang genutzt habe..fand ich damals ganz praktisch


----------



## Gast3737 (10. Juli 2008)

wenn der PC beim falten schon so empfindlich ist was soll dann beim Zocken sein? außerdem ist es unverhältnismäßig für mich zum Beispiel, wenn ich den Prozi auf 3,1ghz mit Standardvcore laufen lassen kann und meine restlichen Komponenten nicht übertakten muss(wie northbrigde overvolting und und und)...das nervt und ist mir zu lästig, jedesmal die Ursache rauszufinden und die Temps gehen zu hoch....


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Juli 2008)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> taja ich habe meine CPU jetzt auch wieder runtergetaktet es bringt nichts für 300ppd mehr zu hohe Wärme zu haben, die Graka läuft instabil und das ganze System kackt unregelmäßig ab.


 
.... Und siehe, Vernunft begann sich breit zu machen in den Landen der Spitzenfolder ...


----------



## The Ian (10. Juli 2008)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> wenn der PC beim falten schon so empfindlich ist was soll dann beim Zocken sein?



also laut meinen erfahrungen läuft der pc beim zocken noch lange, wenn fah schon lange nicht mehr will...bsp meine graka..beim zocken könnte ich die schader um weitere 100mhz anheben, ohne das irgendwelche grafikfehler auftreten...aber beim falten hab ich jetzt die maximale grenze erreicht


----------



## FeuRenard (10. Juli 2008)

The Ian schrieb:


> na gut ich falte nur mit gpu^^...aber soweit ich weiß, gibt es ein programm, dass wenn man es dort einstellt sich automatisch mit benutzernamen und pw anmeldet und somit der pc für den user so erscheint, als gäbe es kein pw, aber der client eins hat und falten kann...fragt mich jetzt aber bitte nicht wie das heißt ist schon über 2 jahre her als ich das benutzt habe...aber dies prog gibt es 100%tig, da ich es selbst ne zeit lang genutzt habe..fand ich damals ganz praktisch



danke für den hinweis! Hätte nie gedacht, dass es sowas eigtl. dummes gibt.

für viste bitte hier klicken.

für xp bitte diese Google-Ergebnisse anschauen (kann diese leider nicht testen).


----------



## The Ian (10. Juli 2008)

naja was will ich auch mit men pw wenn ich alleiniger nutzer des pc´s zuhause bin?..auf arbeit oder so ist das ja was anderes...aber ich finds in ordnung, das die möglichkeit besteht, da ja gerade die falter, die sonnst sicher kein pw gemacht hätten so den "umständlichen" anmeldevorgang umgehen können...ich denke mal das werden jetzt viele nutzen^^


----------



## Gast3737 (10. Juli 2008)

gibt es sowas wie einen Registry-Eintrag oder irgend eine Batch Datei, damit ich der Console explizit einen Kern zuweisen kann? es nervt mich, seit ich das heute rausgefunden habe will ich es automatisieren..
das ist die Ursache meines eigentlichen Faltübels weil die Console unberechtigt vom Kern2 Leistung nimmt..der ist nur für die GPU reserviert!


----------



## nfsgame (10. Juli 2008)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> gibt es sowas wie einen Registry-Eintrag oder irgend eine Batch Datei, damit ich der Console explizit einen Kern zuweisen kann? es nervt mich, seit ich das heute rausgefunden habe will ich es automatisieren..
> das ist die Ursache meines eigentlichen Faltübels weil die Console unberechtigt vom Kern2 Leistung nimmt..der ist nur für die GPU reserviert!


 kannste ganz einfach im Task-Manager machen. Einfach rechten Mausklick auf "FahCore_xx" (nicht "FahCore_11) zugehörigkeit festlegen und dann den CPU Kern auswählen.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (10. Juli 2008)

FeuRenard schrieb:


> die Lösung hört sich in der Theorie gut an, ABER praktisch ist sie für den SMP-Client (um den es glaube ich ging) nicht nützlich. Denn der SMP-Client verlangt ein Passwort für den Benutzer-Account von Windows und somit bleibt der PC beim Booten am Screen hängen, wo das Passwort eingegeben werden soll.



Es geht schon, wenn du per Reg "Auto-logon" machst. Aber trotzdem, lieber ein paar MHz runtertakten und (auch wenns hart ist) ab und zu mal nachgucken.
Mache ich jetzt auch, PC so gegen 20Uhr an und dann so alle 4 Stunden nachgucken (ich schlafe zum Glück immer schnell wieder ein ).


----------



## The Ian (10. Juli 2008)

omg...jetzt stehen die leute schon mitten in der nacht auf um zu gucken ob alles mit fah richtig ist xD


----------



## The Ian (10. Juli 2008)

nfsgame schrieb:


> kannste ganz einfach im Task-Manager machen. Einfach rechten Mausklick auf "FahCore_xx" (nicht "FahCore_11) zugehörigkeit festlegen und dann den CPU Kern auswählen.



geht dass denn auch anders, sprich wenn man den pc startet das gleich so ist...bei mir zumindest merkt sich das die einstellungen nicht


----------



## <--@ndré--> (10. Juli 2008)

Passt schon. xD

Es geht schließlich um viele viele Punkte.


----------



## Gast3737 (10. Juli 2008)

The Ian schrieb:


> geht dass denn auch anders, sprich wenn man den pc startet das gleich so ist...bei mir zumindest merkt sich das die einstellungen nicht


das meinte ich ja automatisch..nicht immer Taskmanagen...


----------



## CeresPK (10. Juli 2008)

Oh ja viele viele Punkte *Träum*
Wo wir grade bei viele Punkte sind, das Durchfalten die ganze Nacht hat sich gelohnt


----------



## <--@ndré--> (10. Juli 2008)

Fresse! xD

Du bist doch nur vor mich gekommen, weil ich das sch*** Problem hatte!


----------



## CeresPK (10. Juli 2008)

Kann durchaus möglich sein
Aber wieso funzt mein abgef***tes  FahMon nicht mehr


----------



## <--@ndré--> (10. Juli 2008)

Du hast doch voll das Luxusproblem, FahMon brauchst du nicht, aber wenn der ganze PC abkackt und 9 Stunden oder was das war nichts mehr faltet, dann hast du ein Problem. 

Egal, diese Nacht muss ich wieder durchlaufen lassen, die Deadline kommt, immer näher und näher....


----------



## CeresPK (10. Juli 2008)

Ich weiß das mein Problem gerade voll der "Luxus" ist aber mit was habt ihr den auf Stabilität geprüft sagt aber bitte nicht Prime95!


----------



## <--@ndré--> (10. Juli 2008)

Das war eigentlich mein 24/7-Setting, dass ich immer hatte. (Prime, Games, alles getestet)

Was mich verwundet ist, dass der PC nicht neustarte und stattdessen einfach nur kein Bild mehr anzeigte. (bei einem BSOD müsste ja Neustart kommen und dann wieder der Anmeldebildschrim)

Ich verstehe es nicht!


----------



## CeresPK (10. Juli 2008)

Kann es sein das der Rechner einfach nur in den Ruhestand übergegangen ist???
das gleiche habe ich auch wenn ich meinen Rechner aus dem Ruhestand wieder in den Normalen Modus bringen will


----------



## Gast3737 (10. Juli 2008)

Ey Cerespk du kommst aus, bei Eisenach? Hallo Nachbar!


----------



## <--@ndré--> (10. Juli 2008)

Moment, Ruhezustand ist doch, wenn der Recher im Soft off-Mode ist und nur das Mainboard Strom bekommt und der RAM-Inhalt auf die HDD gedumpt wurde, oder?

Ne, das war es wohl nicht, der PC lief ja noch (bzw. die Lüfter/Festplatte etc.).

Egal ist passiert...

OT: Ist hier jemand aus der Nähe Moers bzw. Duisburg? Will auch einen Nachbar haben.


----------



## CeresPK (10. Juli 2008)

Nicht direkt aber es ist schon ziehmlich nahe dran (etwa 16km).
Ist das schön mal jemanden hier aus der Umgebung zu haben.
Airfurt hört sich gut an


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Juli 2008)

Bin etwas weiter weg (Bern // Schweiz) aber falten kann man auch hier


----------



## Zubertus05 (10. Juli 2008)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Bin etwas weiter weg (Bern // Schweiz) aber falten kann man auch hier


  Dito

Zell am See // Austria


----------



## Wicke75de (10. Juli 2008)

Hurra hab die 100000 Punkte Marke überschritten.


----------



## EGThunder (10. Juli 2008)

Habt ihr schon neues Infos in Sachen SLI heraus gefunden? Ich muss im Moment jeden Tag sehr lang arbeiten und hab überhaupt keine Zeit.

Ich lass die Kiste einfach vor sich hin falten und gut ist.

EG


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Juli 2008)

Nope - nix neues von mir


----------



## EGThunder (10. Juli 2008)

Schade, ich hoffe das die das bald hinbekommen. *smile* Dann würde das PCGH-Team noch schneller an neue Punkte kommen. 

EG


----------



## <--@ndré--> (10. Juli 2008)

Ich hoffe ja, dass die Jungs von F@H eifrig daran arbeiten, schließlich würden die dadurch mehr "Rechenpower" bekommen. Was bei mir allerdings den Eindruck erweckt, dass es denen gar nicht mehr so um die Forschung geht.


----------



## The Ian (10. Juli 2008)

hab ich mir auch schon mal überlegt...so viel wus wie die täglich fertig gesendet bekommen kann doch niemand verarbeiten/auswerten...genauso frag ich mich warum die es immernoch nötig haben deadlines einzubauen...bekommendoch genug, was estma bearbeitet werden kann


----------



## Zubertus05 (10. Juli 2008)

The Ian schrieb:


> hab ich mir auch schon mal überlegt...so viel wus wie die täglich fertig gesendet bekommen kann doch niemand verarbeiten/auswerten...genauso frag ich mich warum die es immernoch nötig haben deadlines einzubauen...bekommendoch genug, was estma bearbeitet werden kann


Die WUs sind doch schon ausgewehrtet WU= Ergebnis. und die deadlines sind dafür da das jeder ne andere WU bekommt und nichts doppelt berechnet wird und wenn du sie nicht schafst krigt sie ein anderer(WU)


----------



## Zubertus05 (10. Juli 2008)

The Ian schrieb:


> hab ich mir auch schon mal überlegt...so viel wus wie die täglich fertig gesendet bekommen kann doch niemand verarbeiten/auswerten...genauso frag ich mich warum die es immernoch nötig haben deadlines einzubauen...bekommendoch genug, was estma bearbeitet werden kann


Die WUs sind doch schon ausgewehrtet, fertige WUs = Ergebnis, oder??!!!???. und die deadlines sind dafür da das jeder ne andere WU bekommt und nichts doppelt berechnet wird und wenn du sie nicht schafst krigt sie ein anderer(WU)


----------



## The Ian (10. Juli 2008)

aber an sich muss es doch ne menge arbeit sein erstma die wus bereitstellen zu können und dann die fertigen wieder zu verarbeiten...weiß ja nie wie viele dort so arbeiten/studieren...aber ich stell mir die masse an informationen mittlerweile zu viel für eine uni vor


----------



## EGThunder (11. Juli 2008)

Die haben doch da groß Rechner stehen die alles zusammen fügen und bearbeiten. Nur schaffen die es von der Zeit her nicht auch noch jedes Atom/Molekül zu berechnen. K.A. wie man das nennt. 

EG


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Juli 2008)

Lieber The Ian (und Andere die es interessiert)

Also um die ganze Sache mal etwas unübersichtlich zu machen will ich kurz was schreiben 

Ist dir klar wie viele Proteine es gibt - und ausserdem kommen noch die Peptide dazu

Nun rechne mal folgendes:

- Es werden *Segmente* von einem Peptid/Protein gefaltet
- Jedes Protein wird in (mehr oder weniger) viele Segmente unterteilt
- Die Faltungen finden in verschiedenen Medien (Flüssigkeiten etc.) statt
- Jede Faltung muss etliche Male vollzogen werden um zu garantieren, dass das Resultat auch reproduzierbar ist

Wenn du das alles zusammenzuzählen beginnst dann merkst du wohin dich das führt

Letzter kleiner Tipp noch - wenn dir beim zählen wegen der ganz GROSSEN Zahlen schwindelig wird - hör auf zu zählen


----------



## Gast3737 (11. Juli 2008)

ich weiss nicht, es gibt für jedes Molekül Wahrscheinlich n-Möglichkeiten. Aber man kann aus der Falterei ähnliche Prozesse filtern die immer zu einem gleichen Ergebnis führen..

neue WU`s für die Console gibt es jetzt die Punkte stehen noch nicht online..1733, 1734 und 1738 habe ich schon gefaltet


----------



## The Ian (11. Juli 2008)

ja bumblebee...ich weiß wies so in unserem körper aussieht...habe gerade mein abitur mit leistungskurs biologie hinter mir...und gerade deswegen weiß ich wie viel das ist, wie komplet proteine zusammengesetzt sind und bin deshalb im allgemeinen erstaunt, dass man das mit einer so großen faltcommunity noch unter kontrolle halten kann und immer wieder, auch noch nach jahren noch was zum falten hat^^


----------



## FeuRenard (11. Juli 2008)

The Ian schrieb:


> geht dass denn auch anders, sprich wenn man den pc startet das gleich so ist...bei mir zumindest merkt sich das die einstellungen nicht



Probier's mal hiermit (Anleitung auf Seite 3)


----------



## Gast3737 (11. Juli 2008)

ok das geht, vorerst...mal gucken wie es nach dem Windows Start läuft


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Juli 2008)

The Ian schrieb:


> ja bumblebee...ich weiß wies so in unserem körper aussieht...habe gerade mein abitur mit leistungskurs biologie hinter mir


 
Na dann erst mal *GRATS* zum Abi - kann man immer gut brauchen

Und ja, braucht schon ganz schön Rechenpower um all die eingehenden Resultate zusammenzuführen // auszuwerten usw.

Aber Stanford hat die Power dazu (weil wir ihnen die Folding-Arbeit abnehmen); die haben *brutal* viele - *brutal* schnelle und *brutal* grosse Server am laufen


----------



## Zubertus05 (11. Juli 2008)

so Mädels,
noch gut ne stunde und ich hab die 200k marke keknackt !!!
wer folgt mir bzw. ist mir vorraus??


----------



## nfsgame (11. Juli 2008)

Ich hab endlich den Q6600 zum laufen gebracht! Wer Wissen will was alles rechnet guckt auf meine Folding Page (ich weiß es nicht aus dem Kopf).


----------



## The Ian (11. Juli 2008)

@ bumble: ertsma thx^^



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Aber Stanford hat die Power dazu (weil wir ihnen die Folding-Arbeit abnehmen); die haben *brutal* viele - *brutal* schnelle und *brutal* grosse Server am laufen



*meine fantasien freien lauf lass*(auf *brutalste* weise)

und du weißt ja...größe allein ist nicht alles xD


----------



## <--@ndré--> (11. Juli 2008)

Mhm, ich habe einen *brutalen* Fehler gemacht - den Zalman CNPS9700LED durch Intels Boxedkühler ersetzt. oO

Warum? Den Zali verkauft ich - und ich dachte der Boxedkühler ist auch gut.

Nicht übertaktet = 57°C bei 2300rpm. Ist doch nicht normal, oder?


----------



## CeresPK (11. Juli 2008)

ähm
lass es mich mal *brutal *so sagen:

*DOCH*


----------



## <--@ndré--> (11. Juli 2008)

Ach herrje, hoffentlich wirds nicht ZU heiß, dann ist meine Score im Ar***.


----------



## Leopardgecko (11. Juli 2008)

Zubertus05 schrieb:


> so Mädels,
> noch gut ne stunde und ich hab die 200k marke keknackt !!!
> wer folgt mir bzw. ist mir vorraus??




Dann willkommen im 200k Milestone Club! 
Ich marschiere gerade auf die 240k zu und hoffe, bis heute Abend erfolgreich zu sein.


----------



## Leopardgecko (11. Juli 2008)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Mhm, ich habe einen *brutalen* Fehler gemacht - den Zalman CNPS9700LED durch Intels Boxedkühler ersetzt. oO
> 
> Warum? Den Zali verkauft ich - und ich dachte der Boxedkühler ist auch gut.
> 
> Nicht übertaktet = 57°C bei 2300rpm. Ist doch nicht normal, oder?



Welchen Boxed-Kühler hast du denn?
Soweit ich weiß, hat der Intel Boxed-Lüfter der aktuellen CPU's nur noch etwas mehr als die Hälfte der Lamellenhöhe der alten Boxed-Kühler.
Bei meinen alten Boxed sind die Lamellen 35mm hoch, bei den neuen sollen es noch gerade 20mm sein.
Da der alte Boxed in seiner Kühlleistung in etwa dem AC Freezer 7 Pro entsprechen soll, wird der neue diese Kühlleistung wohl nicht mehr haben.


----------



## The Ian (11. Juli 2008)

also bei meinem "alten" boxed sind es 30mm und bei den neueren sind es 15 oder 20 weiß das nimmer genau, hängt auch an der verlustleistung des prozessors welcher mitgeliefert wird...habe aber den boxed durch nen scythe ninja cu ersetzt, weils einfach fetter aussieht xD ...aber an sich war die kühlleistung des boxed von mir auch nicht schlecht...oder anders gesagt ausreichend...musst nur ma sagen, wie hoch bei dir die kühllamellen sind


----------



## CeresPK (11. Juli 2008)

Er wird auch einen haben mit 30 mm den ich glaube kaum das die bei den 6420er nen Wxtra Lüfter gebastelt haben.
Ich glaube sogar die E4xxx habe den hohen Boxed-Kühler.


----------



## The Ian (11. Juli 2008)

naja er hat ja nu nie gesagt, ob die temp volle auslastung ist, was ich aber annehme, denn dann ist die temp normal und unbedenklich, solange es nicht über 65°C geht


----------



## <--@ndré--> (11. Juli 2008)

Habe den alten (großen) vom E6420 genommen, der beim E2180 eigentlich dabei war, war der kleiner. (die Kühlleistung will ich gar nicht erst kennenlernen -.-)


----------



## The Ian (11. Juli 2008)

will ma wissen was intel sich bei dem kleinen kühler geacht hat...die wollten den bestimmt ers in ein laptop einbauen xD


----------



## CeresPK (11. Juli 2008)

Einfach nur Geld sparen um jeden Preis!
Es wird nie das verbaut was möglich ist sondern nur das was nötig ist.
Siehe auch Grakakühler


----------



## <--@ndré--> (11. Juli 2008)

Solange der PC stabil läuft kann man ja nichts sagen. Nur bei den Core 2 Extremes gibt es bessere Lüfter, die auch LED-Beleuchtung etc. haben, aber halt nur bei denen.


----------



## CeresPK (11. Juli 2008)

Sind das die mit den blauen Lüftern????
aber die meisten Extrems die ich sehe (etwa bei Hardwareversand.de) sind nur Trays woran liegt das eigentlich???


----------



## EGThunder (11. Juli 2008)

Boah Leute, ich hab gerade einen F@H User gefunden der nen Durchschnitt von 197,398 in 24h hat. Der ist in einem Team was fast doppelt soviel Punkte macht wie wir. Ist im Moment Rank 141. Die gehn ja voll ab. Möchte nicht wissen wie viele Rechner für den einen User rechnen.

EG


----------



## CeresPK (11. Juli 2008)

Das ist bestimmt ne Firma oder so die ihre Serverfarm mal ein wenig testen will

sowas könnte ja sein das F@H von Amerikanischen Firmen unterstützt wird


----------



## Gast3737 (11. Juli 2008)

EGThunder schrieb:


> Boah Leute, ich hab gerade einen F@H User gefunden der nen Durchschnitt von 197,398 in 24h hat. Der ist in einem Team was fast doppelt soviel Punkte macht wie wir. Ist im Moment Rank 141. Die gehn ja voll ab. Möchte nicht wissen wie viele Rechner für den einen User rechnen.
> 
> EG



du redest von woopass schätze ich? es ist von Nvidia das offizelle Team!


----------



## EGThunder (11. Juli 2008)

Boah, das erklärt natürlich einiges, denn genau die meine ich.

EG


----------



## Masterwana (11. Juli 2008)

The Ian schrieb:


> also bei meinem "alten" boxed sind es 30mm und bei den neueren sind es 15 oder 20 weiß das nimmer genau, hängt auch an der verlustleistung des prozessors welcher mitgeliefert wird...habe aber den boxed durch nen scythe ninja cu ersetzt, weils einfach fetter aussieht xD ...aber an sich war die kühlleistung des boxed von mir auch nicht schlecht...oder anders gesagt ausreichend...musst nur ma sagen, wie hoch bei dir die kühllamellen sind



Ich glaub mal inner PCGH gelesen zu haben das der Cu anteil auch höher war.



RuneDRS schrieb:


> du redest von woopass schätze ich? es ist von Nvidia das offizelle Team!



hmm... praktisch F@H als Dauertest
Da falten bestimmt schon GTX 270, 290, 300!


----------



## Speed-E (11. Juli 2008)

Nvidia , na und?! Wir sind keine Firma und trotzdem whoopass! 

Top *100* wir kommen!


----------



## <--@ndré--> (11. Juli 2008)

Dann überholt uns einer, während wir 20 überholen. Sind wir immer noch Platz 81.


----------



## The Ian (11. Juli 2008)

EGThunder schrieb:


> Boah Leute, ich hab gerade einen F@H User gefunden der nen Durchschnitt von 197,398 in 24h hat. Der ist in einem Team was fast doppelt soviel Punkte macht wie wir. Ist im Moment Rank 141. Die gehn ja voll ab. Möchte nicht wissen wie viele Rechner für den einen User rechnen.
> 
> EG



die 197k ppd sind im vergleich zum user "PS3" ne lachnummer...der faltet 1,7 mille am tag..aber ich bezweifle, dass das eine person oder unternehmen ist...ist bestimmt n ganzes land was da faltet xD


----------



## CeresPK (11. Juli 2008)

Ich glaube das sind sämtliche PS3 User die nicht das Team und ihren eigenen Namen eingeben können


----------



## <--@ndré--> (11. Juli 2008)

"PS3" sind alle PS3s ohne Team und Namen. 

/edit: Darf doch nicht wahr sein, oder?


----------



## Leopardgecko (11. Juli 2008)

The Ian schrieb:


> die 197k ppd sind im vergleich zum user "PS3" ne lachnummer...der faltet 1,7 mille am tag..aber ich bezweifle, dass das eine person oder unternehmen ist...ist bestimmt n ganzes land was da faltet xD





Cerespk91 schrieb:


> Ich glaube das sind sämtliche PS3 User die nicht das Team und ihren eigenen Namen eingeben können



Da haben sich alle Japaner mit einer PS3 zusammen gerottet, wo die Schreibweise deren richtiger Namen von F@H wohl nicht akzeptiert würde (und das sind wohl Millionen)...


----------



## Masterwana (11. Juli 2008)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> "PS3" sind alle PS3s ohne Team und Namen.
> 
> /edit: Darf doch nicht wahr sein, oder?



... schreib die mal einer an!!!


----------



## CeresPK (11. Juli 2008)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> /edit: Darf doch nicht wahr sein, oder?


Oha hab ich dir den Post versaut das tut mir aber leid

ne nur Spaß


----------



## <--@ndré--> (11. Juli 2008)

@Cerespk91: Läuft jetzt bei dir der SMP-Client, oder hast du es aufgegeben? 

Meine WU ist so gut wie hin - noch genau 2 Tage habe ich bis zur Deadline und ETA ist etwa 1 Tage und 12 Stunden. Vielleicht schaffe ich das noch, wenn ich noch etwas OC mache, aber mit dem Boxedkühler wird das schwer. Ganz ehrlich, wer soll denn da noch 'ne WU fertig kriegen, wenn die Deadlines so eng sind!


----------



## CeresPK (11. Juli 2008)

Ne ich weiß schon weshalb ich nicht den SMP nehme wenn die WUs so lange brauchen dann lass ich es mit dem Mist.
Ich bleibe beim GPU2 und beim X86.
Mist ich brauche ja ab morgen nen neuen Clienten wenn mein Vista 64Bit kommt


----------



## The Ian (11. Juli 2008)

wie irgendwann schonmal gesagt...vista ist *******...wartet auf das nächste windows


----------



## <--@ndré--> (11. Juli 2008)

Vista rein optisch ein Schritt nach vorne. 

Bringen 64bit eigentlich mehr PPD? Bzw. gibt es überhaupt einen 64bit-Client?


----------



## CeresPK (11. Juli 2008)

Vista ist nicht ****** wie kann man nur sowas sagen hast du es denn schonmal genutzt oder wenigstens ausprobiert. Andre wie findest du denn Vista
Vista ist das beste OS was ich biss jetzt genutzt habe


----------



## <--@ndré--> (11. Juli 2008)

Also ich hatte Vista vorher auch immer im Einsatz und finde es auch top.

Allerdings schleichen sich in letzter Zeit immer mehr Fehler ein - ich habe keine Ahnung woran es liegt.

Z.B. beim Suchen kommt immer "search.... ist kein Programm zugeordnet."
Habe unter Programmstandards geguckt, der Suchexplorer ist aber Standard, geht aber immer noch nicht. Dann funktioniert mein Office nicht mehr - immer beim Starten kommt der Installer. Habe von REG-Tricks bis hin zur Neuistallation alles versucht. Vergeblich. 
Auch die Aktivierung von iTunes (um gekaufte Songs zu hören) klappt nicht. Genauer gesagt geht sie schon, aber nach dem Neustart ist der Rechner wieder nicht aktiviert. Kurz: Nervt! 
Dann habe ich noch einige andere Probleme, die hier aber nicht reingehören.

Sonst bin ich aber zufrieden und hoffe, dass eine Neuinstallation von Vista selber alle Probleme lösen wird.


----------



## CeresPK (11. Juli 2008)

Mir fällt grade ein das ich ja noch eine 3. Partition fürs 64Biter erstellen muss mist


----------



## klefreak (11. Juli 2008)

ersetz doch das 32 durch das 64, das läuft bei mir sehr gut, schon seit der BETA  und RC2

lg Klemens

ps: die ganzen programme der 32 bit version laufen auch auf der 64biter.

beim FAH gibts leider keine 64bit Version,laut Stanford bringt das derzeit nichts für ihre Berechnungen aber alle 32bit Versionen laufen auch auf VISTA 64


----------



## <--@ndré--> (11. Juli 2008)

klefreak schrieb:


> die ganzen programme der 32 bit version laufen auch auf der 64biter.



War mir auch klar, nur war die Frage, ob es einen "Geschwindigkeitsboost" mit 64-bit geben würde. Dies seint ja nicht der Fall zu sein.


----------



## Leopardgecko (11. Juli 2008)

Cerespk91 schrieb:


> Ich bleibe beim GPU2 und beim X86.
> Mist ich brauche ja ab morgen nen neuen Clienten wenn mein Vista 64Bit kommt





<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Vista rein optisch ein Schritt nach vorne.
> 
> Bringen 64bit eigentlich mehr PPD? Bzw. gibt es überhaupt einen 64bit-Client?



Für Windows gibt es keinen 64bit-Client, den gibt es nur für Linux.
Aber der 32bit-Client 6.10beta3 läuft auch unter Vista x64.
...und nein, 64bit bringen nicht mehr PPD.




The Ian schrieb:


> wie irgendwann schonmal gesagt...vista ist *******...wartet auf das nächste windows



Das kann ich ja nun absolut gar nicht nachvollziehen. 
Vista ist nach einer gewissen Eingewöhnungsphase, das mit Abstand beste Betriebssystem, was Microsoft bisher auf die Beine gestellt hat!
Mein parallel installiertes XP kommt schon seit Monaten nicht mehr zum Einsatz.


----------



## CeresPK (11. Juli 2008)

Ich habe auch vor es zu ersetzen aber Ich will meine ganzen Daten nicht verlieren weißt du!
Ich weiß nicht ob das MyBook auch morgen kommt oder nicht dashalb brauche ich ne 3. Partition.
Aber Vista kommt morgen auf jeden Fall (Heute Früh bei Amazon bestellt dank kostenlosen Premiumversand)

@Leopardgecko
Ich habe XP erst gar nicht mehr auf meinen Rechner draufgemacht


----------



## Leopardgecko (12. Juli 2008)

Cerespk91 schrieb:


> @Leopardgecko
> Ich habe XP erst gar nicht mehr auf meinen Rechner draufgemacht



Das XP war ja schon vorher installiert.
Vista ist dann später mit einer eigenen Festplatte in den PC eingezogen.
Ein Dual-Boot-System ist schon nicht schlecht, falls mal eins der Betriebssysteme es nicht mehr tut, hat man noch Reserve.


----------



## CeresPK (12. Juli 2008)

Leopardgecko schrieb:


> Das XP war ja schon vorher installiert.
> Vista ist dann später mit einer eigenen Festplatte in den PC eingezogen.
> Ein Dual-Boot-System ist schon nicht schlecht, falls mal eins der Betriebssysteme es nicht mehr tut, hat man noch Reserve.


naja mal sehen vlt lasse ich ja auch erstaml 32 Bit und 64 bit zusammen laufen.
Letzte Frage die nix mit F@H zu tun hat: Mit was kann ich nachträglich aus 1 Partition 2 machen ohne das Daten verloren gehen auf eben dieser Partition???


----------



## <--@ndré--> (12. Juli 2008)

Kostenlos?
Ich glaube mit GParted müsste das gehen. Einfach mal googlen und ausprobieren. Bei NTFS konnte man glaube ich nicht verschieben, "nur" teilen, verkleinern ud vergrößern.


----------



## CeresPK (12. Juli 2008)

Teilen, teilen, teilen, und wo wir gerade dabei sind will jemand auf meinem Namen mitfalten????
thx @ndre


----------



## <--@ndré--> (12. Juli 2008)

Sicher Schätzchen. 
Hier jetzt Hilfe holen. Du bist doch eh schon 4.500 Punkte von mir weg.


----------



## CeresPK (12. Juli 2008)

Ich will aber ganz schnell in die Top 100 rein
Achja und die Stromrechnung wäre auch nicht so schlimm groß weil ich ja selbst nicht so viel falten muss

Ist das ne gute Erklärung Schatz


----------



## Schwabe1983 (12. Juli 2008)

Ich finde Vista absolut toll.


----------



## The Ian (12. Juli 2008)

entweder machen all meine freunde was flasch oder ihr seit keine zocker ...zugegeben ..solange man mit vista nur arbeitet geht das ja in ordmung und vista ist tolle wolle, aber sobald man damit auf ne Lan geht fangen die probleme an...deswegen haben ungelogen 90% meiner "zocker-freunde" (man hat ja auch noch andere freunde XD) winxp und die gamingperformence unter vista ist momentan auch noch schlechter als unter xp auch wenn die dx10 effekte aus sind!...daher bin ich noch nicht umgestiegen...ev ändert sich das ja mit sp2 für vista


----------



## <--@ndré--> (12. Juli 2008)

Wenn man eine 9800GTX hat ist das ziemlich egal. 

Okey, die Performance von Vista ist noch schlecht, aber dafür ist das Arbeitstempo deutlich höher (so schnell könnte ich meine Programme noch nie starten).


----------



## CeresPK (12. Juli 2008)

die Gamingperformance unter Vista ist allererste Sahne habt ihr mal Benchmarks angesehen Vista hält mit XP sehr gut mit  und ist manchmal sogar schneller!
wenn ich den Artikel finde verlinke ich es!


----------



## <--@ndré--> (12. Juli 2008)

Muss ich leider widerlegen. Hatte mit der alten 8800GTS/320 unter Vista nicht die Möglichkeit in "High" zu spielen (DX9), da waren es so um die 22fps. Unter XP waren es dann doch beachtliche 28fps, mit denen das Spiel subjektiv deutlich flüssiger wirkte.


----------



## CeresPK (12. Juli 2008)

Wie lange hast du denn Vista nicht mehr drauf???


----------



## CeresPK (12. Juli 2008)

ComputerBase - Windows Vista: Geschwindigkeitscheck

Bitteschön ihr müsst mir nicht dankbar sein


----------



## <--@ndré--> (12. Juli 2008)

Ich habe es noch, nutze es wegen den häufigen Problemen aber (vorerst) nicht mehr. Wird bald wahrscheinlich aber eine Neuinstallation geben und dann muss sich XP warm anziehen *muahaha*

/edit: Oha, für mich wichtig ist ja Rating – ATi 4xAA/16xAF CF. Und da liegt Vista (deutlich) vor XP. Dann ist wohl klar, welches Betriebsystem ich nutzen werden 

Aber jetzt wieder

-----------CUT und BTT-----------


----------



## CeresPK (12. Juli 2008)

OK ich muss zugeben es kommt darauf an ob nun SLI/CF oder nicht aber wenn Vista hinten liegt ist es wirklich nur minimal also nicht viel!


----------



## Leopardgecko (12. Juli 2008)

Alle Spiele, die ich habe laufen unter Vista genauso gut wie unter XP.
Ich habe manchmal das Gefühl, die Leute bilden sich nur ein, das es einen *fühlbaren* Geschwindigkeitsunterschied zugunsten von XP gibt, weil sie Vista nicht mögen.
Der Unterschied existiert, wenn überhaupt, bestenfalls noch mestechnisch.


----------



## EGThunder (12. Juli 2008)

Kann ich nur bestätigen. Vista 64-bit lauft erste Sahne und weniger als 4GB Ram möchte ich auch nicht mehr haben wollen. Genauso weniger als 4 Kerne. Man gewöhnt sich sehr schnell an solche Sachen.

Ich machen wirklich alles mit meiner Kiste, zocken, Musik hören, Filme schauen (auch in HD), Office, I-Net usw.. Die Performance ist ebenfalls klasse, kann mich überhaupt nicht beschweren und DX10 ist einfach nur lecker. 

Der SMP-Client ist ja so gesehen auch nur für Dauernutzer, die die Kiste 24h am laufen haben.  Vorteile habe ich gegenüber XP auch keine feststellen können. Ergo gibt es auch keine.

EG


----------



## CeresPK (12. Juli 2008)

Ahh die Post soll endlich kommen
Ich will haben mein 64Biter


----------



## The Ian (12. Juli 2008)

cerespk du ehrlicher windowskäufer xD

aber ok habt schon recht sooooooooooooooooo schlecht ist vista nicht mehr *überstimmt* xD

@egthunder...hast du die 4gb schon ma ausgereitzt...wenn ja womit denn?


----------



## Bumblebee (12. Juli 2008)

Cerespk91 schrieb:


> ComputerBase - Windows Vista: Geschwindigkeitscheck
> 
> Bitteschön ihr müsst mir nicht dankbar sein


 
*Danke*, Ceres  

Und nur der Vollständigkeit halber...
XP//VISTA - DualBoot und *sehr* zufrieden


----------



## CeresPK (12. Juli 2008)

Ja stell dir vor ich finde Vista so gut ich habe gleich sogar 2 Lizensen rumfliegen.


----------



## Gast3737 (12. Juli 2008)

Schwabe1983 schrieb:


> Ich finde Vista absolut toll.


Ich auch! fürs falten stelle ich zwar auf windows klassisch Design aber es macht spaß damit zu arbeiten


----------



## CeresPK (12. Juli 2008)

Wie das?? Nur fürs falten???
Du willst auch das letzte bisschen Power fürs falten aus deinem Rechner rausbekommen oder???

Aber sag mal ehrlich das bringt doch nicht etwa was beim falten oder?


----------



## <--@ndré--> (12. Juli 2008)

Na, dann sieht Vista wenigstens genauso hässlich aus wie der Consolenclient. 

Ich mach das beim Benchen auch immer - ich stell nämlich fest, dass wenn ich MIT Theme starte oft ein BSOD kommt; wenn ich aber die klassische Theme habe läuft die Kiste wie eine Eins.


----------



## Speed-E (12. Juli 2008)

Ja alles für das falten , alles für den Club!  

Habe ne neue persönliche Bestleistung erziehlt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider geht das nicht rund um die Uhr , bei 386W Verbrauch wird man ja arm.


----------



## CeresPK (12. Juli 2008)

wenn ich das so sehe werde ich neidisch.
Aber nicht etwa wegen den ppd (die hab ich nämlich so im Schnitt)
aber weil da FahMon noch geht und bei mir nicht


----------



## alkirk (12. Juli 2008)

lies mal im Howto...hatte auch das Prob das Fahmon nicht lief, mußt bei den Einstellungen nur den richtigen Pfad eingeben dann sollte es eigentlich wieder laufen.


----------



## Speed-E (12. Juli 2008)

Hmm , ich nutze 6.12 beta 8 und FW 177.41.   Kein Problem beim einrichten. 

Aber du hast auch Vista und ich XP.


----------



## CeresPK (12. Juli 2008)

Es lief ja schonmal ne ganze Weile, richtiger Pfad ist eigentlich auch angegeben, habe es eben mal deinstalliert, mal sehen obs jetzt wieder funzen will.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (12. Juli 2008)

Nicht wirklich, oder? Du heulst hier schon seit 2-3 Tagen rum, dass FahMon nicht mehr klappt und kommst jetzt erst auf die Idee das neuzuinstallieren? 
Ist ein Witz, oder?


----------



## CeresPK (12. Juli 2008)

hatte keinen Bock das mal zu machen und da der Tag heut bei mir schon so gut angefangen hatt dachte ich :"Na toll besser kanns ja nicht mehr werden"
FahMon ist mir im Prinzip sch.... egal. wie hast du noch gleich gesagt "ist ein Luxusproblem"
Ich will halt nur meine ppd wissen.

Ach sei doch nicht so

ach das wird sich spätestens mit 64bit wieder erledigt haben


----------



## Leopardgecko (12. Juli 2008)

Cerespk91 schrieb:


> ach das wird sich spätestens mit 64bit wieder erledigt haben



...und, war der Postbote schon da? *schnellwegduckundderbierflascheausweich*


----------



## Masterwana (12. Juli 2008)

*Noch drei Stunden Jungs und wir sind in den* *TOP 100**!!!*​


----------



## CeresPK (12. Juli 2008)

nein es ging noch nicht so :dingdong "die Post ist daaa!!!"

jippie Top 100 wir kommen (und ich auch)


----------



## Masterwana (12. Juli 2008)

Cerespk91 schrieb:


> nein es ging noch nicht so :dingdong "die Post ist daaa!!!"
> 
> jippie Top 100 wir kommen (und ich auch)



mal schaun was gleich die Aktuallisierung bringt.
Vielleicht sind wir ja schon drin, nur wissen es noch nicht


----------



## <--@ndré--> (12. Juli 2008)

So. 3GHz läuft die Kiste mit 100% Drehzahl vom Intel Boxedkühler.


Da muss man sich dran gewöhnen. So leise hatte ich das ja seit der GeForce FX nicht mehr.


----------



## CeresPK (12. Juli 2008)

Ba geil die Post war da

Das MyBook ist ja mal richtig leise im Vergleich zu meiner HD501LJ
WD eben was??
so und gleich bin ich auch noch stolzer Besitzer eines 64Bit OS

Ich hoffe wir sind schon auf Platz *100* ansonten wäre ich richtig traurig


----------



## <--@ndré--> (12. Juli 2008)

Ich hoffe, dass mein Accelero und USB-Stick (1GB) jetzt mal bald kommen.


----------



## EGThunder (12. Juli 2008)

Ich hatte ne Auslastung von 85% meiner 4GB dank Hellgate London. 

Wenn beide Clienten laufen hab ich ne Auslastung von 45%.

EG


----------



## The Ian (12. Juli 2008)

lol hellgate haut so rein...da nimmt ja crysis weniger (bei mir so 2gb)....bei mir war heute auch schon post da und hat mir was gebracht^^

ach btw JA das mybook ist DER HAMMER will am liebsten ma n bücherregal von den voll haben XD


----------



## Leopardgecko (12. Juli 2008)

*Es ist vollbracht!*  Wir sind in den *Top 100 ! *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Signatur ist zwar noch nicht aktualisiert, aber auf der Statistikseite stehen wir schon auf Platz 100.
Am Ende des Tages dürften wir es noch bis Platz 98 schaffen.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (12. Juli 2008)

Echt? Ich glaub dir jetzt mal. 

_Und dann mach ich jetzt mal Mehrfachsmileys_


----------



## Speed-E (12. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

100


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## EGThunder (12. Juli 2008)

Glückwunsch an alle Falter vom PCGH-Team. 

EG


----------



## <--@ndré--> (12. Juli 2008)

@Speed-E: Was sind das denn bitte für tanzende Pfirsiche? 

Glückwunsch an euch alle (ich lass in letzter Zeit nach)!


----------



## CeresPK (12. Juli 2008)

Jihaaaa.
*Top 100.*
Einen Herzlichen Dank an euch alle!
Ihr seit Großartig


----------



## Bumblebee (12. Juli 2008)

Ja - echt genial 

Am 26.3. haben wir die 150 erreicht und begannen uns zu fragen ob es wohl *dieses Jahr noch* für die 100 reicht - wir gaben uns (optimistisch) ein halbes Jahr Zeit

Und nun seht es euch an

Ok, durch den N_VIDIA-GPU2 konnten wir noch mal (zusätzlich) Gas geben
Aber trotzdem - ich bin *MÄCHTIG* stolz auf euch/uns

Das war eine reife Leistung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es ist Zeit für 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - aber vergesst dabei das (Weiter-)Falten nicht


----------



## CeresPK (12. Juli 2008)

So gleich gehts wieder weiter mit falten Vista ist schon fast wieder eingerichtet, Games grache ich morgen drauf. Heute kommt nur noch Evga Precision und natürlich noch der GPU2 und der X86 Client drauf und ich bin wieder mit dabei!


----------



## Bumblebee (12. Juli 2008)

*MEINE GÜTE* 

99


----------



## The Ian (12. Juli 2008)

ich sag nur nvidea faltpower

gz an alle ihr seit ein geiles team


----------



## The Ian (12. Juli 2008)

seh gerade karsten heitzt ma wieder ordentlich ein...der kratzt an der 10k ppd...hat wohl ne neue graka als testmuster bekommen ^^


----------



## <--@ndré--> (12. Juli 2008)

Eine?


----------



## The Ian (12. Juli 2008)

na zu dem was er sonnst noch hat


----------



## Bumblebee (12. Juli 2008)

The Ian schrieb:


> seh gerade karsten heitzt ma wieder ordentlich ein...der kratzt an der 10k ppd...hat wohl ne neue graka als testmuster bekommen ^^


 
Joo - hat  *brutal*  Dampf im Kessel - so hole ich ihn nie ein


----------



## Leopardgecko (12. Juli 2008)

*Die Zukunft des Faltens ist in Gefahr!*

Ich habe soeben meine Stromabrechnung bekommen and i am not amused! 
Eine Nachzahlung von 119€ und Abschläge von 130€ für 2 Monate. 
Das ist pure Abzocke dieser verdammten Strommafia.


----------



## Leopardgecko (12. Juli 2008)

Wir sind soeben auf Platz 98 vorgerückt!


----------



## jaiby (12. Juli 2008)

So.... Ich denke ich steige auch aus. Nicht, dass meine Stromrechnung so hoch ist, dass meine Eltern meinen PC einziehen 

Bin zwar im Moment Platz 15 unter den Producern.... Aber nützt ja nix.

Außerdem kann ich nachts dann wieder besser schlafen =P


----------



## sataan1234 (12. Juli 2008)

ich mach 500 punkte am tag.das is mein Limit,sonst geh ich ja nur für die stadtwerke arbeiten ! 




P.Slatz 98 is schon cool..


----------



## <--@ndré--> (12. Juli 2008)

Ach na toller Mist. WU ist hin. 

ETA: 20 Stunden
Deadline in 23 Stunden

Und da ich diese Nacht nicht da sein werde lasse ich den PC nur sehr ungern laufen.
Wer soll den bei so knappen Deadlines noch punkten?


----------



## EGThunder (12. Juli 2008)

Ich habe auch die gelbe Karte bekommen. Meine Kiste zieht leider extrem viel Strom. Im Leerlauf waren es 250Watt, soweit ich mich richtig erinnern kann. Unter Last knacke ich locker die 300Watt Marke. Das kann ich auf Dauer einfach nicht fahren. 

EG


----------



## Schwabe1983 (12. Juli 2008)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Ach na toller Mist. WU ist hin.
> 
> ETA: 20 Stunden
> Deadline in 23 Stunden
> ...



hmm, also ich hab immer ne Deadline von 3 Tagen. bin aber meist schon nach 3-4 Stunden mit einer Wu fertig.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (12. Juli 2008)

Ich hatte eine 1920 Punkte WU für den SMP-Client. 




Project Number|Server IP|Work Unit Name|Number of Atoms|Preferred (days)|Final deadline (days)|Credit|Frames|Code
2665|171.64.65.64 |p2665_IBX in water|14170|6.00|6.00|
*1920.00*
|100|GRO-SMP
Wie man sieht - 1920 Punkte; Zeit: 6 Tage.


----------



## welcen (12. Juli 2008)

Die mache ich auch gerade.  Leider hängt der SMP sich permanent auf.., also nach ~ 5% hört der einfach auch.. -.- ziemlich nervig den immer zu reseten..


----------



## <--@ndré--> (12. Juli 2008)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich wieder den normalen Client drauf tue. Wenn ich den Konsolen-SMP an hatte immer 100% CPU-Auslastung - und arbeiten kann man damit dann nicht mehr.


----------



## The Ian (12. Juli 2008)

wenn ihr hier so wegen strom anfangt rumzuheulen bin ich ma gespannt wenn meine eltern ankommen und mir die neue stromrechnung zeigen...aber ich falte auch nur noch ne woche, dann mach ich ne längere urlaubspause


----------



## The Ian (12. Juli 2008)

mir ist gerade aufgefallen...es gibt gpu wus mit 480 punkten und welche mit 479...was solln das werden?? demnächts kommen noch welche mit 481?


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (12. Juli 2008)

Na dann auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch!!! Und wie gesagt: Vielen Dank an alle, die mit ihren Punkten dazu beigetragen haben. Egal, ob das nun 2 Millionen Punkte wie von Schnurzelbum sind oder 500 am Tag von sataan1234 - wichtig ist: *jeder Punkt zählt!*.

Es wäre auch schon cool, wenn ihr einfach nur den normalen x86-client neben dem Arbeiten her laufen lassen würdet - das kostet dann nur doch deutlich weniger Strom, als wenn ihr 24/7-Folding mit mehreren Quadcores betreiben würdet.

Hoffentlich sind die Clients für die HD4800 bald fertig - die wird sicher rocken beim Falten – wer weiß, vielleicht gibt's ja sogar einen DP-Client für Double-Precision-Berechnungen.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (12. Juli 2008)

Jo Carsten, ich hätte es nicht besser sagen können! 

Wenn wir jetzt mal im Bereich des Möglichen bleiben - so Teams wie "Overclockers Australia" werden wir ja wohl nie einholen. Bleibt die Frage wie weit dann? Top 50 müssten drin sind, wenn die Strompreise nicht noch weitersteigen.


----------



## The Ian (13. Juli 2008)

so karsten und nu erzähle ma was de neues geschenkt bekommen hast, dass bei dir jetzt 10k ppd machbar sind...zuhause kanns jedenfalls nichts neues sein...der rechner rechnet ja nur ne halbe stunde am tag


----------



## Gast3737 (13. Juli 2008)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> ...
> Hoffentlich sind die Clients für die HD4800 bald fertig - die wird sicher rocken beim Falten – wer weiß, vielleicht gibt's ja sogar einen DP-Client für Double-Precision-Berechnungen.



ich hab so das Gefühl du weisst schon was...


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Juli 2008)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Na dann auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch!!! Und wie gesagt: Vielen Dank an alle, die mit ihren Punkten dazu beigetragen haben.


 
Immer wieder gerne  - und Dank zurück



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Hoffentlich sind die Clients für die HD4800 bald fertig - die wird sicher rocken beim Falten.


 
Ja, da wart ich auch *sowas* von drauf
Das wird hoffentlich (um bei meinen Nomenklatur zu bleiben) *brutal*


----------



## nfsgame (13. Juli 2008)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Vielen Dank an alle, die mit ihren Punkten dazu beigetragen haben.


Danke gleichfalls!



> Es wäre auch schon cool, wenn ihr einfach nur den normalen x86-client neben dem Arbeiten her laufen lassen würdet


Ich installiere den Clienten auf jedem Rechner den ich von Freunden/Bekannten hier habe zum neu installieren.



> Hoffentlich sind die Clients für die HD4800 bald fertig - die wird sicher rocken beim Falten – wer weiß, vielleicht gibt's ja sogar einen DP-Client für Double-Precision-Berechnungen.


 Hoffentlich kommt der neue Client bald! Dann gibts die nächste Graka (erst 8800gt gekauft, aber egal)!


----------



## Laskiwitz (13. Juli 2008)

weiß eigentlich schon jemand wie viel die neue GTX 280 von nvidia faltet?
würde mich mal interessieren


----------



## nfsgame (13. Juli 2008)

Frag mal Carsten. Der hat drei davon am laufen.


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Juli 2008)

JUUUBELLLL - PAAARTY 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


guckt euch das an ...

1 TheWasp        8,895 
2 PCGH_Carsten 8,844

für *ein Mal* bin ich Top-Producer


----------



## The Ian (13. Juli 2008)

oO gestern oder vorgestern war er doch noch bei 10k...na ev hat man ihn ja wieder was weggenommen xD


----------



## CeresPK (13. Juli 2008)

gestern hatt er bestimmt seine GTX280 gegen die EVGA 9800GTX tauschen dürfen

Wie viel mehr macht denn so ne GTX280 im gegensatz zu meiner süßen 9800GTX


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Juli 2008)

er wollte mir bestimmt eine Freude machen - der Gute 

Nun fehlt mir bloss noch der MILESTONE von 10'000+ PPD

*keuch* schaff ich aber auch noch *keuch*


----------



## The Ian (13. Juli 2008)

hau rein *kräftig in den arsch tret*


----------



## EGThunder (13. Juli 2008)

Ich werde evtl. wirklich den normalen Clienten am laufen halten. Ich musste heut erstmal die normalen nVidia Treiber installieren.

Falten und stundenlang WoW ging ohne Probleme. Bei ner DVD kommt immer nen Bluescreen und das soll mal einer verstehen.

Gibt es denn nen Clienten der auf zwei Kernen läuft. Denn wenn ich z.B. WoW zocke braucht der PC zwei Kerne die anderen beiden liegen brach.

EG


----------



## Schwabe1983 (14. Juli 2008)

EGThunder schrieb:


> Ich werde evtl. wirklich den normalen Clienten am laufen halten.... ...Gibt es denn nen Clienten der auf zwei Kernen läuft. Denn wenn ich z.B. WoW zocke braucht der PC zwei Kerne die anderen beiden liegen brach.
> 
> EG



Werde auch auf den x86-Clienten wechseln.. das pfeifen der Graka ist nachts absolut shice


----------



## CeresPK (14. Juli 2008)

@EG Thunder probiere doch mal im Taskmanager die Prozesszugehörigkeit zu ändern etwa auf den Kern 3und4


----------



## nfsgame (14. Juli 2008)

Man kann auch in der config.cfg die Prozessorauslastung auf 50% festlegen.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (14. Juli 2008)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> ich hab so das Gefühl du weisst schon was...



Nein, leider nicht. Ich schaue nur ab und an im offiziellen Folding-Forum von Stanford vorbei, gehöre da aber nicht zum erlauchten Kreis der Beta-Tester.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (14. Juli 2008)

Laskiwitz schrieb:


> weiß eigentlich schon jemand wie viel die neue GTX 280 von nvidia faltet?
> würde mich mal interessieren



Eine "normale" schafft ca. 6.800 Punkte, eine übertaktete (700/1.400) liegt bei rund 7.400 Punkten (nur aus FAH-Mon abgelesen, keine Langzeit-Durchschnittswerte).


----------



## nfsgame (14. Juli 2008)

So wie du dich einsetzt MUSST du doch in die Folding Interessengemeinschaft. Hatte dir schonmal ne Einladung geschickt.


----------



## Bumblebee (14. Juli 2008)

*MUAHAHAHAHAHA*

1 TheWasp 10,018 PPD

*MUAHAHAHAHAHA*

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... jetzt kann ich es etwas ruhiger angehen ...


----------



## The Ian (14. Juli 2008)

*ein digges GZ an dich*


----------



## Tomish (15. Juli 2008)

Kann man irgendwo in einer Datei bei F@Home einschalten, das er sich gleich meherere Queue Infos holen soll die er dann nach und nach automatisch ab arbeitet? Denn mein Pc ist nicht immer mit dem Internet verbunden und spätestens nach 2 1/2 Stunden hat er eine Wu fertig. Ich möchte aber das er dann den ganzen Tag damit beschäftigt ist. Und dazu müsster er auch schon zukünftige Queue´s haben. Geht das irgendwie?


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Juli 2008)

Ich wüsste davon nichts - Tomish - sorry - denke das geht nicht


----------



## The Ian (15. Juli 2008)

wäre mir auch neu


----------



## Tomish (15. Juli 2008)

Schade, vielleicht wirds ja so eine Option irgendwann mal geben. Den praktisch wäre es ja schon.


----------



## nfsgame (15. Juli 2008)

Stimmt praktisch wäre es. Aber leider gibts sowas nicht.


----------



## The Ian (15. Juli 2008)

oder für die graka ne tages wu mit 5000 punkten


----------



## nfsgame (15. Juli 2008)

Wäre auch inordnung!


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Juli 2008)

The Ian schrieb:


> oder für die graka ne tages wu mit 5000 punkten


 
Nö - lieber nicht - ich mach sonst zuviele Punkte


----------



## nfsgame (15. Juli 2008)

Hast ja schon genug. Kannst mir ja welche abgeben.


----------



## nfsgame (15. Juli 2008)

Welch ironie des Schicksals! Meine HD3870 ist gerade abgeraucht und mein Händler wird es wohl in eine HD4850 umtauschen! Wenns dann den neuen Clienten gibt gehts rund!


----------



## The Ian (15. Juli 2008)

so viel dussel kann man doch garnicht haben


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Juli 2008)

Freut mich für dich, nfsgame, hatte ich glücklicherweise auch mal (in kleinerem Rahmen)
Meine 7900er rauchte ab und ich bekam als Ersatz eine 7950er


----------



## nfsgame (15. Juli 2008)

Doch darmals für 189€ gekauft und jetzt schrott und die HD4850 liegt bei 149@ + leisen Kühler (Zalman VF700) 20€ und man bekommt vll noch geld wieder. Ich hätte in 2 Wochen sowieso auf die 4850 aufgerüstet (wieder Geld gespart!)!


----------



## Zubertus05 (15. Juli 2008)

ich über lege ob ich mein Faltverhalten etwas ruhiger werden lasse. ganz in die Top10 wird es wohl schwer werden. 
und so kann ich auch etwas strom sparen(den ich zwar eh nicht zahle) und was für die Umwelt tun. und in der zwischen Zeit hol ich meinen alten SaugDiesel aus der Garage und fahre ein bissel durch die Gegend.


----------



## MESeidel (15. Juli 2008)

@Zubertus05

Mittlerweile steht man doch mehr an der günstigen Tanke an, als was man rumfährt ^^ ...


----------



## Leopardgecko (17. Juli 2008)

Schon bemerkt? Wir sind auf Platz *97* !


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Juli 2008)

Zubertus05 schrieb:


> ich über lege ob ich mein Faltverhalten etwas ruhiger werden lasse.


 
Nun, ich gehs auch ruhiger an - für den Moment (gezwungenermassen)
Muss den zweiten Rechner jetzt umbauen


----------



## The Ian (17. Juli 2008)

ich werde die nächsten 2 wochen nicht falten können....will jemand für mich teilzeit übernehmen?? benutzername ist The_Ian ^^


----------



## <--@ndré--> (17. Juli 2008)

@The Ian: Was würde ich dafür bekommen? 
Nein, bin ja selber nicht da!
Habe jetzt F@H wieder drauf getan, nachdem ich erstmal meine Treiberprobleme unter Vista x64 lösen musste.


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Juli 2008)

Kaum zu glauben  96


----------



## nfsgame (18. Juli 2008)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> 96


 Schöne Zahl!


----------



## SilentKilla (18. Juli 2008)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Schöne Zahl!



Vertausche die Ziffern und sie wird noch besser


----------



## Gast3737 (18. Juli 2008)

Prost Männers auf die Falterei...


----------



## nfsgame (18. Juli 2008)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> Vertausche die Ziffern und sie wird noch besser


 Stimmt auch. Nur wirds dann heute um 19Uhr kein Glück bringen.
www.hannover96.de


----------



## sataan1234 (18. Juli 2008)

ui Platz 96...es geht bergauf.....


----------



## Leopardgecko (19. Juli 2008)

sataan1234 schrieb:


> ui Platz 96...es geht bergauf.....



Mittlerweile sind wir schon auf Platz *95* !


----------



## <--@ndré--> (19. Juli 2008)

Wuhu, mein Formbarometer zeigt wieder nach oben. 

Klick mich - *jetzt*!


----------



## CeresPK (19. Juli 2008)

noch 200-300 Points und ich bin in den Top 100 *freu*


----------



## <--@ndré--> (19. Juli 2008)

Na toll, bei mir gibt es Probleme mit der cudart.dll. Ja, ich weiß, dazu gab es schon was, aber ich krieg das nicht mehr ans laufen. Vielleicht nachher mal neustarten. 

Egal, bin auf jeden Fall wieder dabei!


----------



## Leopardgecko (19. Juli 2008)

Na toll, jetzt fängt es hier an zu gewittern!  
Ich schalte die PC's vorsichtshalber mal aus, was mich beim Falten wieder kräftig zurückwirft...


----------



## Lochti (19. Juli 2008)

Ich glaube ich muß gerade mal mit den top 400 vorlieb nehmen !  !


----------



## <--@ndré--> (19. Juli 2008)

Jetzt bin ich komplett verwirrt - habe jetzt 4 Client laufen - statt 1x GPU/1x CPU jetzt halt doppelt. Die gleiche Version in verschiedenen Ordnern. Einmal im "C:\Users\AppData\Roaming......\Folding@Home gpu" (oder wie der Ordner heißt) und einmal in "C:\Program Files (x86)\Folding@Home\Folding@Home gpu". In beiden sind Logs drin, bei arbeiten an verschiedenen WUs und ich bin jetzt vollkommen verpeilt. 

Naja, PPD vorher 4600, jetzt 1500 => macht ja nicht! 

Gruß,
André


----------



## Gast3737 (19. Juli 2008)

also ich versteh erst garnicht worauf du hinaus willst


----------



## <--@ndré--> (19. Juli 2008)

Ich auch nicht. 

Also ums kurz zu fassen.

Habe den Client einmal installiert, er läuft aber zweimal, in verschiedenen Ausführungsorten. ("Rechtsklick" => "Eigenschaften" => "Ausführen in")

Bis die WUs fertig sind lass ich das auch so, danach schmeiß ich die Client beide noch mal runter und machs neu. Dann ohne UAC. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## Speed-E (20. Juli 2008)

Für alle die es noch nicht wissen:

Der *GPU2 beta 11* Client wurde released.  

>LINK<


*Changes:*

*6.12 beta 9*


 Fixed binary version information
 (CPU) XYZ filename passed to viewer with quotes
 (CPU) Installer directory issue
 Fixed core launch directory which caused auto-upgrades to fail if core was present in "Program Files"
 Added additional advanced config options to console clients
 Added MachineID selector in systray gui

*6.12 beta 10*


 Client shows PRCG on results upload
 Passkey now validated for hex content
 (CPU) Moved service installation to advanced config to prevent inadvertant use
 Log date and time when automatically attempting to upload results.
 Correctly restore system tray icon when shell (explorer.exe) crashes
 Significantly improved queueinfo
 Multiple copies of the client can no longer be started with the same "start in" dir
 Automatically increase packet limit to max size for results that are too large
 Failed uploads will be attempted again using alternative upload port (8080->80 and 80->8080)

*6.12 beta 11*


 Fixed Clone->Gen swap on upload PRCG notice
 Removed spurious "benchmarking..." messages
 Fixed upload crash-bug from beta 10
 Added extra_parms support to console clients
 Fixed queueinfo crash-bug from beta 10

MfG Speed-E


----------



## Lochti (20. Juli 2008)

Nur das ich den wieder mal nicht installiert bekomme !  !


----------



## nfsgame (20. Juli 2008)

Da es nun auch einen Consolen Client für die GPU gibtr werde ich mich dem Multi GPU-Problem mal annehmen. (Auch ATi und NVidia in einem System)
Edit: Vista x64 hat was gegen meinen Versuch .
Edit2: Scheint so als hätte mir mein Versuch meine Clienten Zerschossen. Immer kommt "UNSTABLE_MACHINE". Muss ich wohl neu installieren.


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Juli 2008)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Scheint so als hätte mir mein Versuch meine Clienten Zerschossen. Immer kommt "UNSTABLE_MACHINE". Muss ich wohl neu installieren.


 
Kenn ich (leider) nur zu gut


----------



## John117 (21. Juli 2008)

ich mach grad ne zwangspause beim falten

ich wollte mal den win server 2008 als workstation ausprobieren weil ich dachte das ist vl besser als vista, des verfluchte ding hat mir dann einfach mal hundert mb auf die zweite platte geschrieben, da war aber mein mit truecrypt verschlüsseltes xp drauf und das ist jetzt weg
nach ein wenig rumprobieren und neuaufsetzen hab ichs dann auch noch geschafft eine meiner 500gb auf die gleiche weise auch noch zu vernichten
und jetzt bin ich fröhlich am winxp neuaufsetzen dran, gestern zweimal und heute fang ich wahrscheinlich nochmal von vorn an, weil ich nicht ganz zufrieden bin

jetzt bin ich sauer auf winzigweich und werde nie wieder was neues von microschrott installieren

ich steig jetzt wahrscheinlich mal auf linux um und dann irgendwann auf apple


----------



## SilentKilla (21. Juli 2008)

Hab eben den Consolen Client installiert und noch funktioniert er ohne Probleme.


----------



## Gast3737 (21. Juli 2008)

da gibt es ja nix zu machen, die vier Dateien in den apps/Roaming kopieren, starten, fertig, funktioniert und er fängt genau da an wo der Tray aufgehört hat..


----------



## Gast3737 (22. Juli 2008)

Ich falte jetzt für 14 Tage nicht mehr, fahre in die Ferien...nicht das sich jemand wundert. wünsche allen auch schöne Ferien und viele PPD...


----------



## Speed-E (22. Juli 2008)

Danke , danke. Schönen Urlaub/Ferien.


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Juli 2008)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> Ich falte jetzt für 14 Tage nicht mehr, fahre in die Ferien...nicht das sich jemand wundert. wünsche allen auch schöne Ferien und viele PPD...


 
Danke, gleichfalls, Rune
Und da du nicht da bist übernehme ich deine Angelegenheiten

Also (*Luft hol*)   94


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Juli 2008)

Ach ja - noch was

Da mein Sohn heute *BURZELTAG* hat werde ich nicht - wie angedroht - den Cata 8.7 heute schon testen können - hole ich aber morgen dann nach - versprochen


----------



## SilentKilla (22. Juli 2008)

Na dann herzlichen Glückwunsch von mir, alles Gute 

Ich bekomme nur noch unbekannte WUs....


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Juli 2008)

Nächster MILESTONE

 500'000 Punkte überschritten *freu*


----------



## Leopardgecko (23. Juli 2008)

Ladies and Genteleman, we are auf Platz *93* !


----------



## Speed-E (23. Juli 2008)

Wow das ging jetzt aber fix.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (23. Juli 2008)

Hey,
ich habe langsam keinen Bock mehr - da habe ich zwei WUs fertig und die eine konnte nicht gesendet werden und ist jetzt aus irgendeinem Grund raus aus der Queue und die andere wurde gesendet, aber irgendwie trotzdem Null-Punkte:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich glaube, ich lasse das falten, da ich ab Samstag eh nicht mehr da bin. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## Lochti (23. Juli 2008)

Ab dem Platz 90 könnten wir ja mal anfragen , wegen einen massenkauf einer HD 4870 X2 oder GTX 280 ?
Vieleicht meldet sich ja einer, der Hundert Stück für ein Kleines geld an uns die Verkauft !
Weil ist ja bekannt bei Großen mengen gibt es Rabaaaaat , und wenn wir die haben könnten wir ja richtig gas Geben !


----------



## Leopardgecko (23. Juli 2008)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Hey,
> ich habe langsam keinen Bock mehr - da habe ich zwei WUs fertig und die eine konnte nicht gesendet werden und ist jetzt aus irgendeinem Grund raus aus der Queue und die andere wurde gesendet, aber irgendwie trotzdem Null-Punkte:
> 
> 
> ...



Ist die gesendete WU mit den 0 Punkten auch ordnungsgemäß beendet worden, oder hatte die Early Unit End b.z.w. wurde wegen eines Core-Fehlers vorzeitig abgebrochen?
Das würde dann auch die 0 Punkte für die gesendete WU erklären.
Am besten installierst du den Client mal neu.


----------



## Lochti (23. Juli 2008)

Leopardgecko schrieb:


> Ist die gesendete WU mit den 0 Punkten auch ordnungsgemäß beendet worden, oder hatte die Early Unit End b.z.w. wurde wegen eines Core-Fehlers vorzeitig abgebrochen?
> Das würde dann auch die 0 Punkte für die gesendete WU erklären.
> Am besten installierst du den Client mal neu.


Könnte das sein , das vieleicht die WU zu alt ist ?
Oder Rausgezogen worden ist , hm was sagt den Status Log File ?


----------



## <--@ndré--> (23. Juli 2008)

Ich zitiere einfach mal:



> [13:47:49] Completed 495000 out of 500000 steps  (99%)
> [13:50:46] Writing checkpoint files
> [13:53:53] Writing checkpoint files
> [13:56:57] Writing checkpoint files
> ...




Also doch "EARLY_UNIT_END", aber warum frage ich mich da? Die Deadline war noch nicht überschritten. Naja, passt schon. Die Stromkosten lasse ich mir von PCGH bezahlen. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## Lochti (23. Juli 2008)

Leopardgecko na siehste haste wieder mal recht mit dem was du erahnt hattest !

Brost , auf die 90 und ne gute graka , die uns PCGH sponsert wird für ein kleines geld um platz 1 zu erreichen !


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Juli 2008)

Also ne EUE, wenn man 100% hat, ist schon grenzwertig - ich verstehe deinen Frust

Das ist wirklich *%&"*ç*

Massen-GraKa-Kauf wär ne Massnahme


----------



## Masterwana (23. Juli 2008)

Lochti schrieb:


> Ab dem Platz 90 könnten wir ja mal anfragen , wegen einen massenkauf einer HD 4870 X2 oder GTX 280 ?
> Vieleicht meldet sich ja einer, der Hundert Stück für ein Kleines geld an uns die Verkauft !
> Weil ist ja bekannt bei Großen mengen gibt es Rabaaaaat , und wenn wir die haben könnten wir ja richtig gas Geben !



hmm... 4870 statt 4850 fürs gleiche Geld 
Bin dabei


----------



## Leopardgecko (23. Juli 2008)

...und wieder sind wir einen Platz weiter! *92 *


----------



## Lochti (23. Juli 2008)

Wir mutieren noch zu streber ! Bald platz 90 ,und was ist mit Massengrakas ? 100 STK reichen doch oder ?


----------



## <--@ndré--> (23. Juli 2008)

101 Stk! 

Naja, das ich mir extra 'ne Karte für F@H kaufe wird dann doch nicht passieren. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## CeresPK (23. Juli 2008)

für die Top 100?!?! oha da muss ich mich aber beeilen.
Ob die Jungs und Mädels von der PCGH das machen würden???


----------



## Lochti (23. Juli 2008)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> 101 Stk!
> 
> Naja, das ich mir extra 'ne Karte für F@H kaufe wird dann doch nicht passieren.
> 
> ...


 es geht doch nicht nur um Falten , auch ums zocken !


----------



## <--@ndré--> (23. Juli 2008)

Lochti schrieb:


> es geht doch nicht nur um Falten , auch ums zocken !



Und für das Zocken reicht meine (noch). 

Gruß,
André


----------



## sataan1234 (24. Juli 2008)

is doch ne coole sache..endlich werden die proteinfalter mal unterstütz....ich nehm ne 280gtx....logo das ich damit nur falte(crysis endlich auf high flüssig zoggen)...achja und ne stromflat ..wär net...


----------



## nfsgame (24. Juli 2008)

Ich musste wegen Temperaturproblemen nen bisschen zurückschalten (und wg ner LAN). Die 3870 hats die Treiber zerschossen da muss ich mal gucken ob ich das ohne Vista neuinstallertion wirsder hinbekomme.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (24. Juli 2008)

Bei mir hingegen läuft es wieder gut - wie man hier sehr schön sieht! 

Gruß,
André


----------



## Laskiwitz (24. Juli 2008)

Heute lief es bei mir nicht so toll.
Als ich vor ner stunde von der arbeit kam musste ich feststellen,
das mein PC gegen 17:00 heruntergefahren war. 
Den Grund konnte ich leider nicht feststellen, aber ich vermute mal es war überhitzung.
Das Wetter heute tut meiner GRaka nicht gut


----------



## Leopardgecko (24. Juli 2008)

"Keine Atempause, Geschichte wird gemacht. Es geht voran!"

Platz 91 ...und der Sprung auf die 90 dürfte mit dem nächsten Update auch schon erfolgen.

 ...und ich bin wieder auf Platz 3 der Top 20 Producer...


----------



## B0MB3RPIL0T (25. Juli 2008)

Mit dem letzten Update sind wir auf Platz 90 

MfG
Dennisb19


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Juli 2008)

Dennisb19 schrieb:


> Mit dem letzten Update sind wir auf Platz 90
> 
> MfG
> Dennisb19


 
Bin froh, dass es Leute gibt die um diese Zeit die nötigen Updates machen 

dann kann ich durchschlafen und muss mich nicht darum kümmern


----------



## Speed-E (25. Juli 2008)

Oder wir müssen noch früher aufstehen.  

..... neiiiiiiin


*NV core 1.08 -beta ist verfügbar.*


----------



## nfsgame (27. Juli 2008)

Is mir jetzt erst aufgefallen-> ich hab die 100.000 Punkte-MArke geknackt!


----------



## alkirk (27. Juli 2008)

Na dann mal herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## MESeidel (27. Juli 2008)

Wurde auch Zeit _nfsgame_ ^^
Aber Glückwunsch auch von meiner Seite...


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Juli 2008)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Is mir jetzt erst aufgefallen-> ich hab die 100.000 Punkte-MArke geknackt!


 
Sorry für das späte *GRATS* - und nun..





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (28. Juli 2008)

thx (zu kurz der text)
Edit: Und das war mein 500ster Beitrag


----------



## B0MB3RPIL0T (30. Juli 2008)

Es geht für uns weiter bergauf!!

Atm Platz 89 

MfG
Dennisb19


----------



## Bumblebee (30. Juli 2008)

Dennisb19 schrieb:


> Es geht für uns weiter bergauf!!


 
Wir kennen keine andere Richtung


----------



## nfsgame (30. Juli 2008)

Genau!


----------



## Speed-E (30. Juli 2008)

So isses!


----------



## Leopardgecko (30. Juli 2008)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Wir kennen keine andere Richtung


...und schon sind wir auf der 88


----------



## Lochti (30. Juli 2008)

eu joi joi joijoi , wenn wir platz 50 haben , währ gibt den das Freibier aus ?


----------



## Bumblebee (31. Juli 2008)

Lochti schrieb:


> eu joi joi joijoi , wenn wir platz 50 haben , wer gibt denn das Freibier aus ?


 
Nun - ein Vorschlag...

Wenn Thilo den Raum zur Verfügung stellt zahle ich allen die...
- unter den 25 Besten im Team sind
- schon Bier trinken dürfen

ein/zwei (ev. drei) Biere


----------



## grinser8 (1. August 2008)

Servus,
wie wäre es mit den ersten 100 ...


----------



## Bumblebee (1. August 2008)

grinser8 schrieb:


> Servus,
> wie wäre es mit den ersten 100 ...


 
Nun, weil...

- für 100 der Raum dann schon *arg* gross sein müsste
- ich nicht einen Kleinkredit aufnehmen will


----------



## Lochti (1. August 2008)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Nun - ein Vorschlag...
> 
> Wenn Thilo den Raum zur Verfügung stellt zahle ich allen die...
> - unter den 25 Besten im Team sind
> ...


Na toll und ich, und saufen wollt ihr . finde ich ja nicht gerade nett !
mag auch trinken !


----------



## CrashStyle (1. August 2008)

Hi,

Warum entwickeln die Folding@Home leute net ein programm wie bei der ESL gibt ESL: BOINC Infopage - Germany - Electronic Sports League - die eSports Gaming Liga  ? Der smp client ist zui kotzen der von der ESL install projekt hinzufügen fertig! Warum geht das hier net! Benutze halt jetzt nur den GPU2 Client.

mfg chris


----------



## Gast3737 (1. August 2008)

gruß aus dem Urlaub im Spreewald dem Land des ISDN-Anschlußes...da rockt die Internet Hütte...

warum beschwerst du dich über den SMP? wenn du es genau nach der Anleitung richtig machst müsste es gut funktionieren...auf den Sysprofil habe ich aus zeitgründen mal nicht geklickt wenn du keinen Quad oder Triple Core hast oder wenig Zeit für das Falten aufwendest(Deadlines) lohnt es sich nicht diesen laufen zu lassen


----------



## CeresPK (3. August 2008)

und Rune wie ist es denn so im Spreewald???

Ich bilde mir ein das hier im Fread auch schon mal mehr los war oder wo bleiben den die Comments von nfsgame und KleFreak

Och meno

André ist auch nicht da ist ja bis zum 9. im Urlaub


----------



## SilentKilla (4. August 2008)

Soooo nun bin ich wieder in München an der Uni und nun kann das fröhliche Falten munter weiter gehen. Muss nur noch die neuen Clients installieren und den neuen nV Treiber und dann gehts los. 24/7-Hardcorefalten


----------



## Bumblebee (4. August 2008)

Erstmal wb - Killa
Deine (momentanen) Stats gefallen mir "24hr Avg: 3"


----------



## SilentKilla (4. August 2008)

Danke.

Oh, warte nur. 

FahMon sagt mir, dass sich meine Clients zusammen 8275 Punkte erfalten.


----------



## Bumblebee (4. August 2008)

Jetzt bist du schon auf 209 / 24hr


----------



## nfsgame (4. August 2008)

So ich bin doch noch da! Nur mein SMP nicht. Dafür geht die Graka wieder.


----------



## CeresPK (4. August 2008)

Jess!
was gibts denn so neues
Mein Fahmon zeigt mir irgendwie immer noch nicht die PPD an

und irgendie hätte ich voll Bock auf noch 2 der G92GTXen aber dafür habe ich kein Geld


----------



## SilentKilla (4. August 2008)

NEIIIIIIIN mein Rechner ist abgestürtzt als der SMP Client bei ca 95% war. Somit sind über 1700 Punkte hinfällig


----------



## sataan1234 (5. August 2008)

1700 punkte weg.....das is natürlich traurig  
aber gut das unser Killa wieder back is....
wenn uns ein anderes team überrennt,falte ich 24/7....macht 4147ppd

hab nur ne g94gt..hehe


----------



## SilentKilla (5. August 2008)

Fang doch schon vorher an, dann wird vllt verhindert, dass uns ein anderes Team überholt. 

Hat jemand ne Ahnung, ob es irgendwann mal einen richtigen x64 Client geben wird?


----------



## Bumblebee (5. August 2008)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> Fang doch schon vorher an, dann wird vllt verhindert, dass uns ein anderes Team überholt.
> 
> Hat jemand ne Ahnung, ob es irgendwann mal einen richtigen x64 Client geben wird?


 
Nun, whoopass rückt uns etwas auf die Pelle - ich hab auf 24/7 ungestellt
Opfert sich sonst noch wer??


----------



## The Ian (5. August 2008)

also ich bin auch wieder ausm urlaub da 
und als ich meinen gpu clienten starten wollte kam "this beta expired on august 2, 2008"...also dachte ich na dann hauste beta8 runter und installierts die 11 und dann kam aber genau das selbe...why?...helft mir ich will wieder falten xD


----------



## Bumblebee (5. August 2008)

WB Ian

Die Software wurde geupdated und die beta's sind nicht mehr
Musst *alles* runterschmeissen und neu installen
Folding@home - Download the Folding@home software application
Folding@home - DownloadWinOther

Dann klappt es (wieder) mit dem Nachbarn erm. falten


----------



## The Ian (5. August 2008)

was so alles passiert wenn man mal 2 wochen nicht da ist oO ^^


----------



## nfsgame (5. August 2008)

Tja... Jetzt weist du was los ist.


----------



## The Ian (5. August 2008)

jaaaaaaaaaaa es faltet wieder^^


----------



## nfsgame (5. August 2008)

Na dann mal los!


----------



## FeuRenard (5. August 2008)

gibt's eigtl. ne möglichkeit, sich mit arbeit einzudecken, damit dann auch ohne internet-verbindung die nacht durchgerechnet werden kann? (abends geht bei mir das internet aus, weil meine eltern das licht des routers stört) Bei SMP is ja kein problem, aber bei gpu braucht der nur 2h ...


----------



## nfsgame (5. August 2008)

Das Thema hatten wir schonmal. Leider funktioniert das (noch?) nicht. Aber du kannst ja mal nen eintrag ins offizielle Folding-Forum machen.


----------



## The Ian (5. August 2008)

renard...sicher dass deine eltern auch den router und nicht ne nachtischlampe meinen? xDD
wenn so ne kleine lampe nervt sollte man sich meiner meinung nach echt gedanken machen


----------



## FeuRenard (5. August 2008)

The Ian schrieb:


> renard...sicher dass deine eltern auch den router und nicht ne nachtischlampe meinen? xDD
> wenn so ne kleine lampe nervt sollte man sich meiner meinung nach echt gedanken machen



der router is das einzige was angeschlossen ist und steht eigtl. da, wo man ihn nich soo gut sieht. Aber vllt. wollen sie auch nur n bisschen Kontrolle haben...


----------



## The Ian (5. August 2008)

jaja meine eltern wollten auch die inetkontrolle behalten...bis ich se dann an mich gerissen habe^^
seit dem läuft der rechner nahezu 24/7 mit inetverbindung und faltung und loading und all dem schnick schnack


----------



## Ratzinger-Sepp (5. August 2008)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Nun, whoopass rückt uns etwas auf die Pelle - ich hab auf 24/7 ungestellt
> Opfert sich sonst noch wer??


 
Bin dabei!!
Opfer bringen passt zu mir! 

(übrigens ham mich diese blöden neuen SMPs mit meinem Vista64 fast zur Weissglut gebracht! - Wollt ich nur mal gesagt ham! )

Greetz Sepp


----------



## SilentKilla (5. August 2008)

Ratzinger-Sepp schrieb:


> ...(übrigens ham mich diese blöden neuen SMPs mit meinem Vista64 fast zur Weissglut gebracht! - Wollt ich nur mal gesagt ham! )...



Kann ich gar net vestehen.

Ich hab den alten deinstalliert, den neuen installiert. -smp Flag an die Verknüpfung gemacht. Install.bat ausgeführt und schon lief er wie vorher.


----------



## The Ian (5. August 2008)

ma so ne frage...habt ihr auch so nen ppd anstieg nach dem gpu2 client update erhalten... hatte wie bereits gesagt den beta 6 oder 8 (weiß nimmer genau) und jetzt halt 6.20 und der faltet um satte 600 ppd schneller ohne dass ich sonnst etwas anderes am system geändert habe hatte vorher so 4900 und jetzt 5500

btw...100ster beitrag xD


----------



## Ratzinger-Sepp (5. August 2008)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> Kann ich gar net vestehen.
> 
> Ich hab den alten deinstalliert, den neuen installiert. -smp Flag an die Verknüpfung gemacht. Install.bat ausgeführt und schon lief er wie vorher.


 
Auf einem Vista64-Rechner? 

Habs eigentlich genauso gemacht, hat inkl. install.bat auch geklappt.

Das Falten hat dann nur ohne -smp Flag auf einem Kern gefunzt.
Mit -smp bekam ich irgendwelche Fehler und der Core wurde gestoppt...

Naja, ich hab mich hauptsächlich deshalb so geärgert, weil ich gegen mein Grundprinzip "never change a running system" verstoßen hab. 
Das hat mich ein paar Stunden gekostet, für nix und wieder nix.

Amen

Sepp


----------



## SilentKilla (6. August 2008)

Ratzinger-Sepp schrieb:


> ....Auf einem Vista64-Rechner? ....



Ja, auf einem Vista64 Rechner.


----------



## nfsgame (6. August 2008)

FeuRenard schrieb:


> der router is das einzige was angeschlossen ist und steht eigtl. da, wo man ihn nich soo gut sieht. Aber vllt. wollen sie auch nur n bisschen Kontrolle haben...


 Kleiner Tipp: Kleb nen Streifen schwarzes Iso-BAnd über die LEDs.


----------



## Lochti (6. August 2008)

bei mir läuft es auch auf´m 64 , habe ich aber unter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Neuer GPU und CPU Client V6.20 beschrieben ! Hoffe es geht auch wo anderes !


----------



## Bumblebee (6. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *JUUUNGS* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



whoopass sind noch gut einen Tag hinter uns

Nu macht mal hinne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laskiwitz (6. August 2008)

die falten ein wenig mehr als wir.

und die sind "nur" 75 aktive falter


----------



## SilentKilla (6. August 2008)

Scheut euch mal deren Top-Producer an, der macht satte 125k ppd's  Das ist die Hälfte, was unser Team insgesamt macht.


----------



## The Ian (6. August 2008)

ach das sind doch alles ppd hacker/cheater, die ne riesen firma haben oder zumindest dort arbeiten und dort jeden rechner unter ihren namen laufen lassen--->wettbewerbsverzerrung


----------



## SilentKilla (6. August 2008)

Tja, wer hat, der kann.


----------



## Bumblebee (6. August 2008)

Laskiwitz schrieb:


> die falten ein wenig mehr als wir.
> 
> und die sind "nur" 75 aktive falter


 




SilentKilla schrieb:


> Scheut euch mal deren Top-Producer an, der macht satte 125k ppd's  Das ist die Hälfte, was unser Team insgesamt macht.


 
Alles nur Ausreden ...


----------



## SilentKilla (6. August 2008)

Ich bin fleißig dabei.

Aber ab und zu stürzt mein Rechner unerklärlicherweise ab und die CPU WU bei 90% ist futsch und somit auch über 1500 Punkte. 

GPU rennt imo mit über 6000ppd


----------



## CeresPK (6. August 2008)

Ich kann meine PPD nur raten da mein Fahmon immer noch nicht die PPD anzeigen will (mit meiner Graka habe ich etwa 6000ppd und wie mein E6600 so drauf ist mit dem neuen SMP weiß ich leider auch nicht.
Kann mir einer mal bitte sagen woran das liegt???
es wird alles angezeigt. der Fortschritt, wie lange es noch dauert mit der WU und wann ich die WU heruntergeladen habe, sogar die Nummer des Projekts wird angezigt nur nicht welcher Client genutzt wird und eben die PPD. ich weiß nicht mehr weiter.
Habe es erst richtig gut am laufen gehabt (unter x86) und nach ca. 3Wochen hatte ich das Problem.
Mit meinem neuen x64 Vista habe ich das Problem schon von Anfang an und habe nie irgendwelche angaben zu den PPD gehabt.

In den Einstellungen habe ich die Asynchrone Systemuhr eingeschaltet und den Experimentellen Modus habe ich deaktiviert .
Ich weiß wirklich nicht mehr was ich noch machen soll.
Eine Neuinstalation konnte mein Prob nicht lösen


----------



## The Ian (6. August 2008)

warum ist deine cpu wu nach nem absturtz futsch?? speicherts bei dir den fortschritt nicht oder wie?...mein pc rechnet dann immer am letzten checkpoint, welche ich aller 3 min gesetzt habe, weiter


----------



## CrashStyle (6. August 2008)

Stimmt eigentlich macht er doch ne Wiederherstellungspunkt!


----------



## The Ian (6. August 2008)

wolln wir nicht mal in der highscoreliste nach teamlosen aber noch aktiven faltern suchen und die für unser team anwerben?? wie steht ihr zu so einer aktion??


----------



## CeresPK (6. August 2008)

exzellente Idee


----------



## SilentKilla (6. August 2008)

Cerespk91 schrieb:


> Ich kann meine PPD nur raten da mein Fahmon immer noch nicht die PPD anzeigen will (mit meiner Graka habe ich etwa 6000ppd und wie mein E6600 so drauf ist mit dem neuen SMP weiß ich leider auch nicht.
> Kann mir einer mal bitte sagen woran das liegt???
> es wird alles angezeigt. der Fortschritt, wie lange es noch dauert mit der WU und wann ich die WU heruntergeladen habe, sogar die Nummer des Projekts wird angezigt nur nicht welcher Client genutzt wird und eben die PPD. ich weiß nicht mehr weiter.
> Habe es erst richtig gut am laufen gehabt (unter x86) und nach ca. 3Wochen hatte ich das Problem.
> ...



Mach mal bitte einen Screenshot.


----------



## CeresPK (6. August 2008)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> Mach mal bitte einen Screenshot.


Hier mal ein Screen

EDIT mir ist gerade aufgefallen das doch ein wenig mehr fehlt
Die bevorzugte Fälligkeit und die Endgültige Fälligkeit


----------



## SilentKilla (6. August 2008)

Hast du advmethods Flags an deinen Verknüpfungen? Bzw. hast du beim Einstellen der Clients diese Option gewählt?


----------



## CeresPK (6. August 2008)

was Ich verstehe gerade leider nur Bahnhof


----------



## SilentKilla (6. August 2008)

Das was du denkst, dass es ein Fehler seitens FahMon ist eigentlich gar keiner.

Ich denke, dass du die o.a. Option gewählt hast, wohlmöglich unbewusst, welche bewirkt, dass du experimentelle Cores bzw. WU bekommst, welche FahMon net kennt und somit keine Datensätze anzeigen kann.

Guckst du hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CeresPK (6. August 2008)

achso und das habe ich unbewusst bei den F@H Cores ausgewählt? mal sehen aber wenn dann wüsste ich nur in etwa wie ich es beim GPU-clienten ändern kann beim SMP habe ich schon derbere Probleme


----------



## SilentKilla (6. August 2008)

Einfach mal eine Verknüpfung von den exe erstellen, was du sicherlich schon gemacht hast und als Flag "-config" hinzufügen.

Die Verknüpfung starten und wenn du dann bei den advmethods angekommen bist, einfach no schreiben. Dann sollte es ab der nächsten WU alles wieder normal laufen.


----------



## CeresPK (6. August 2008)

OK habe gerade mal beim GPU2 Clienten in den Einstellungen herumgekrahmt und nix gefunden.
Was du mir da beschrieben hast ist sicherlich für den SMP-Clienten.
Ich werde es mal ausprobieren.
Ich bedanke mich

EDIT: Funzt das eigentlich auch während ich eine WU bearbeite sichre doch oder??


----------



## SilentKilla (6. August 2008)

Wenn du genau hinguckst, wirst du sehen, dass der Screenshot vom GPU Client ist. 

Ich würde den Client beenden, weil sonst 2 Instanzen offen sind und ich keine Ahnung habe, wie sich das verträgt.


----------



## CeresPK (6. August 2008)

achso den Screen habe ich noch nicht gesehen aber leider nutze ich den Grafischen GPU Clienten.
nur der SMP läuft bei mir als Console(geht ja auch nicht anders)


----------



## SilentKilla (7. August 2008)

Achso, mh, da sieht die Sache schon anders aus. Da ich den grafischen Client net nutze, kann ich dir auch leider net groß weiterhelfen, aber ich denke da gibt es auch eine Einstellung, ähnlich der des Consolen-Client.


----------



## SilentKilla (7. August 2008)

LOOL, jetzt ich auch das Problem, was viele haben.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 bzw.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Deinstallieren und komplettes Löschen des Ordner hat nix gebracht. Komisch ist nur, obwohl er die Fehlermeldung wie im letzten Bild anzeigt, liegt die CPU-Auslastung bei allen 4 Kernen bei 100%, aber es geht kein Prozent vorwärts. 

Ich werd mich mal nach ner Lösung umschauen.  

EDIT:

An meiner übertakteten CPU liegts net. Hab alle Spannungen und Taktraten auf "AUTO" gestellt, aber immer noch der selbe Fehler. Ist also ein Softwareproblem bei mir, nehme ich zumindest stark an.

*EDIT #2:*

die Lösung gibts hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...ndows-smp-client-einrichten-4.html#post189421


----------



## Bumblebee (7. August 2008)

Nun, es ist passiert - wir sind 89 again 



Irgendwie lustig - da versucht nicht jeder der Erste zu sein der es postet


----------



## FeuRenard (7. August 2008)

The Ian schrieb:


> wolln wir nicht mal in der highscoreliste nach teamlosen aber noch aktiven faltern suchen und die für unser team anwerben?? wie steht ihr zu so einer aktion??


da kann ich auch nur sagen: 


Cerespk91 schrieb:


> exzellente Idee



[großes] ABER, wie willst du Kontakt zu denen aufnehmen?


----------



## Lochti (7. August 2008)

FeuRenard schrieb:


> da kann ich auch nur sagen:
> 
> 
> [großes] ABER, wie willst du Kontakt zu denen aufnehmen?


 
Habe es schon auf zwei rechner laufen , und beide sind fast täglich im betrieb , wenn ihr leute dazu bekommen wollt müst ihr gute Agumente haben , was die Stromkosten angeht ! Ansonsten , könnte man hier ein Punkte system noch reinbringen , was vieleicht zwischen durch mal was ab wirft , vieleicht DDR Ram für kleines geld , oder ne kiste bier , aus einer anderen stadt ! Oder nen Game , was es bei ebay günstig ersteigert habt !
Es gibt tausend möglichkeiten , nur was ........


----------



## FeuRenard (8. August 2008)

Lochti schrieb:


> Habe es schon auf zwei rechner laufen , und beide sind fast täglich im betrieb , wenn ihr leute dazu bekommen wollt müst ihr gute Agumente haben , was die Stromkosten angeht ! Ansonsten , könnte man hier ein Punkte system noch reinbringen , was vieleicht zwischen durch mal was ab wirft , vieleicht DDR Ram für kleines geld , oder ne kiste bier , aus einer anderen stadt ! Oder nen Game , was es bei ebay günstig ersteigert habt !
> Es gibt tausend möglichkeiten , nur was ........



 ich glaub du hast nich ganz verstanden, was ich meine.

Es wurde gesagt, man wolle sich gute Leute ohne Team aus der Rangliste picken. Kann man machen. Gibt aber keine Möglichkeit, Kontaktdaten der Rangliste hinzuzufügen, weshalb da jeder ziemlich anonym mitmacht, was eine (mehrOderWeniger)Identifizierung so gut wie unmöglich macht 
haaaaaaast duuuuuuuu daaaaas jeeeetzt veeeeerstaaaaandeeeen


----------



## sataan1234 (8. August 2008)

nur ne idee:alle deutsche teams die falten unter einen Hut bringen.....dann gehs richtung top 50......



p.s:was meint ihr dazu...


----------



## The Ian (9. August 2008)

FeuRenard schrieb:


> ich glaub du hast nich ganz verstanden, was ich meine.
> 
> Es wurde gesagt, man wolle sich gute Leute ohne Team aus der Rangliste picken. Kann man machen. Gibt aber keine Möglichkeit, Kontaktdaten der Rangliste hinzuzufügen, weshalb da jeder ziemlich anonym mitmacht, was eine (mehrOderWeniger)Identifizierung so gut wie unmöglich macht
> haaaaaaast duuuuuuuu daaaaas jeeeetzt veeeeerstaaaaandeeeen



genau das problem ist der knackpunkt an der ganzen sache^^


----------



## The Ian (9. August 2008)

Habe soeben die 100.000 marke geknackt....wuhuuuuuu


----------



## FeuRenard (9. August 2008)

sataan1234 schrieb:


> nur ne idee:alle deutsche teams die falten unter einen Hut bringen.....dann gehs richtung top 50......
> 
> 
> 
> p.s:was meint ihr dazu...



wir mit hwluxx (nur als beispiel) 

wo wäre da denn der Teamgeist


----------



## nfsgame (9. August 2008)

The Ian schrieb:


> Habe soeben die 100.000 marke geknackt....wuhuuuuuu


 Glückwunsch! MAch weiter so dann hast du mich bald!


----------



## The Ian (9. August 2008)

jo werd mir mühe geben


----------



## Gast3737 (9. August 2008)

ich bin zurück, ich werd mich jetzt auch mal an die 100Tpt machen..


----------



## Lubi7 (9. August 2008)

*Maaaaaaan!*

Das ist voll unfair. Seitdem die GPUs mitmischen geht’s mit meinem Ranking den Bach runter….heul. Gut das es mein E4300@2400 nicht sieht  ,da hat CPU no chance.
  Vonn 190 runter auf 299 und soweit ich zurzeit sehe, wird es bald um weitere 80 runtergehen.
  Etwas Selbstmitleid tut echt gut


----------



## <--@ndré--> (9. August 2008)

Jo, habe dann mal wieder angefangen, musste aber erstmal neue Clients laden. Meine beiden "Betas" waren am 2.8. abgelaufen. 

Ich habe *keine* Ahnung welche Clienten jetzt laufen, aber im mache ordentlich PPD (~4.700p) mit dem E6420@2,4GHz/1.08V und der 88GT auf Standardtakt. 

Also: Es geht wieder los!

Gruß,
André


----------



## grinser8 (10. August 2008)

Die Top 50 anzugreifen ist aber nen verdammt hartes Unterfangen ....


hab das Gefühl mir daran die Zähne auszubeißen


----------



## benjasso (10. August 2008)

Da kann ich ja von großem Glück reden, dass ich schon drin bin. Nur das zu halten, wird zunehmend schwerer.


----------



## The Ian (10. August 2008)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Jo, habe dann mal wieder angefangen, musste aber erstmal neue Clients laden. Meine beiden "Betas" waren am 2.8. abgelaufen.
> 
> Ich habe *keine* Ahnung welche Clienten jetzt laufen, aber im mache ordentlich PPD (~4.700p) mit dem E6420@2,4GHz/1.08V und der 88GT auf Standardtakt.
> 
> ...



also wenn du die shader von der graka übertacktest kannste nochma bis zu 800 ppd mehr rausholen...ist zumindest bei mir so

achso ich bin ab jetzt auch ma wieder ne woche weg...meld mich wieder wenn ich wieder da bin xD


----------



## Bumblebee (10. August 2008)

grinser8 schrieb:


> Die Top 50 anzugreifen ist aber nen verdammt hartes Unterfangen ....
> 
> hab das Gefühl mir daran die Zähne auszubeißen


 
*Du* beisst *dir* gar nix aus - wir sind ein Team

Und es ist natürlich klar, dass wir gegen "ich lass mal kurz den 100 PC-Fuhrpark meiner Firma falten" keine Chance haben (Beispiel woopass)

Als nächstes wird uns folding@evga überholen - aber danach sind keine "Feinde" am Horizont
So in 2 - 3 Wochen sollten wir uns der 80 nähern - wenn unser Team mitmacht ...


----------



## FeuRenard (10. August 2008)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> *[...]*
> So in 2 - 3 Wochen sollten wir uns der 80 nähern - wenn unser Team mitmacht ...



Veeerstaanden, Sir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (10. August 2008)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Und es ist natürlich klar, dass wir gegen "ich lass mal kurz den 100 PC-Fuhrpark meiner Firma falten" keine Chance haben (Beispiel woopass)


 Ich kann ja mal versuchen meinen Vater zu überreden der hat ca. 250 PCs (core-2-Klasse) einer recht Großen Firma (ist das Schleichwerbung wenn ichs sage?) unter seinen Fittichen.


----------



## SilentKilla (10. August 2008)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ich kann ja mal versuchen meinen Vater zu überreden der hat ca. 250 PCs (core-2-Klasse) einer recht Großen Firma (ist das Schleichwerbung wenn ichs sage?) unter seinen Fittichen.



Wäre natürlich geil, wenn die mitfalten würden, auch wenns nur ein Single-Core Client ist. Ich denke aber, dass er es aufgrund des Stromverbrauchs sein lassen wird.


----------



## Bumblebee (10. August 2008)

Tönt verlockend...

Man rechne (auf der Basis Vati lässt *ein Mal* bei allen 250 durchlaufen)

Gäbe ganz schön Schub - und alle natürlich auf den Account von nfsgame


----------



## Lochti (10. August 2008)

Hi leutz,
war mal schauen bei rechenkraft.net , man oh man das ist eine sekte oder so ! Die sammeln gelder und hardware für verschiedene rechenkraftprojekte ! Jetzt haben die PS3 gekauft und lassen die jezt nur für ihr Projekt Foling@home laufen ! Ich werde mir jetzt ein Bild von PCGH an der wand mit Kerzen licht hängen und 5 mal am tag für viele wu´s Beten !

Gruß Lochti !


----------



## Bumblebee (10. August 2008)

Alles für die Wissenschaft - Lochti


----------



## SilentKilla (10. August 2008)

Lochti schrieb:


> Hi leutz,
> war mal schauen bei rechenkraft.net , man oh man das ist eine sekte oder so ! Die sammeln gelder und hardware für verschiedene rechenkraftprojekte ! Jetzt haben die PS3 gekauft und lassen die jezt nur für ihr Projekt Foling@home laufen ! Ich werde mir jetzt ein Bild von PCGH an der wand mit Kerzen licht hängen und 5 mal am tag für viele wu´s Beten !
> 
> Gruß Lochti !



   Amen


----------



## <--@ndré--> (11. August 2008)

Wuhu, heute müsste ich die 50k-Marke brechen. 
Klick!

Die GPU-WU braucht noch 90 Minuten. (man, ist die 8600GT lahm xD)

Gruß,
André


----------



## <--@ndré--> (11. August 2008)

Ähmmm....HILFE ! xD



> [23:22:19] Completed 28%
> [23:23:29] Gromacs cannot continue further.
> [23:23:29] Going to send back what have done.
> [23:23:30] logfile size: 43897 info=43897 bed=0 hdr=23
> ...





> [19:23:15] Completed 89%
> [19:27:58] Gromacs cannot continue further.
> [19:27:58] Going to send back what have done.
> [19:27:59] logfile size: 114732 info=114732 bed=0 hdr=23
> ...



Das eine war gestern, das andere jetzt gerade eben. Womit kann das zusammenhängen?

Gruß,
André

/edit: Sry wegen des Doppelposts, hatte ich vergessen.


----------



## SilentKilla (11. August 2008)

Beobachte es einfach mal weiter. Im Folding Forum schreiben sie, dass es bei bestimmten WUs vorkommen kann. Sollte es bei dir allerding öfter vorkommen, müssen wir eine andere Ursache suchen.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (11. August 2008)

Ist jetzt bei 21% und noch nichts passiert.

Was mich aber auch irriert, der E2180 ist @ Stock 2GHz und die 8600GT auch @ Stock.

Wenn ich jetzt aber CPU und GPU-Client starte ist die Systemperformance extrem verlangsamt. Firefox braucht für das öffnen eines Tabs bis zu 15 Sekunden.

Die Clients wären:

Folding@Home GPU Core - Beta Version 1.09
Folding@Home PMD Core Version 1.03

Sollte ich da mal einen andern installieren?

GPU macht im Moment 1400ppd und CPU 95ppd. Ist das nicht ein bisschen arg wenig? 

Gruß,
André


----------



## SilentKilla (12. August 2008)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Ist jetzt bei 21% und noch nichts passiert.
> 
> Was mich aber auch irriert, der E2180 ist @ Stock 2GHz und die 8600GT auch @ Stock.
> 
> ...



Die GPU Core Version hab ich auch, als CPU Core habe ich allerdings SMP Gromacs 1.74, wegen Quad Core CPU.

Hast du bei den CPU Client Einstellung IDLE oder LOW gewählt? Möglicherweise rührt das träge System auf eine LOW Einstellung hin. Wird das System schneller, wenn der Client aus ist? Und ja, 95 PPD ist sehr wenig, selbst für 2 GHz.

EDIT:

Ich habe eben im Foldingforum gesehen, dass eine Release 2 der 6.22beta2 da ist, welches sich 6.22beta2r2 nennt.
Am besten aber die aktuelle WU mit dem alten Client fertig machen. Der neue fängt auch eine neue an. Hab ich eben schmerzlich in Erfahrung bringen müssen.


----------



## Lochti (12. August 2008)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Ähmmm....HILFE ! xD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hi,
also ich hatte solche problemme da wurde mein rechner zu heiß und die graka ! vieleicht ein bissel runtertackten ! Oder mal schauen ob lüfter richtig sitzten , oder die leitpaste zu alt ist !
Meine Graka , muste ich neu einschmieren weil die vom werk her schrot gemacht haben , die leitpaste , oder kleber der drauf war war schief und hat die halbe GPU nur überdeckt ! 
Vieleicht hilft es dir ja mal zu schauen !
Gruß Lochti !


----------



## <--@ndré--> (12. August 2008)

Äh, die macht passiv max. 55°C und da ich noch 2 120er drauf habe sollte es sich bei 45°C einpendeln. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## FeuRenard (12. August 2008)

bei mir is sowas schonmal passiert (bei GPU), als ich Call of Duty 4 gespielt hab, und als Windows den Monitor abgeschaltet hatte und ich dann wieder die maus bewegt hab


----------



## Lochti (12. August 2008)

Wie ist es den wenn man mal wieder einen aufruf macht, an die rechner falten los ?
Rechenkraft.net ist ganz schön hart im Nemen !


----------



## sataan1234 (12. August 2008)

Juhu hab mich im Team auf Platz 199 vorgefaltet.

aber der Lochti sitzt mir im Nacken


----------



## Lochti (12. August 2008)

sataan1234 schrieb:


> Juhu hab mich im Team auf Platz 199 vorgefaltet.
> 
> aber der Lochti sitzt mir im Nacken


 
Ich sehe dich , ich beobachte dich ,
und ich kriege dich !
Gruß Lochti !
Habe alles am laufen was geht , und es geht noch mehr !



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sataan1234 (12. August 2008)

Kann knapp werden.....muss ich auf 24/7 gehen....


----------



## Gast3737 (12. August 2008)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Äh, die macht passiv max. 55°C und da ich noch 2 120er drauf habe sollte es sich bei 45°C einpendeln.
> 
> Gruß,
> André


wenn du von temps redest denke ich an meine Wakü....da habe ich mir ja ein Projekt aufgehalst.habe einen 280er Radi bestellt und nicht auf die Maße geachtet..hoffe beim P5Q passt der Radi über das Board habe keine lust zu sägen.....hoffe ich das ich am Wochenende mein Projekt beenden kann und ich endlich wieder nen bissel falten kann.mit einem kühleren cpu, werde dann bestimmt probieren ob herr e7200 auch auf 4,0 ghz stabil läuft.....


----------



## <--@ndré--> (12. August 2008)

Du meinst einen 240er Radi, oder? 

Heute wieder 1.000 Punkte. Finde ich, ist ein guter Schnitt. Da läuft der PC nicht 24/7 und macht noch ordentlich PPD.

Aber mal schnell 'ne Frage: Kann ich eine 8800GT und die 8600GT (natürlich kein SLI) zusammenfalten lassen? Also auf einem MoBo. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## SilentKilla (12. August 2008)

Klar geht das. CUDA ist egal ob die Grakas zusammenpassen.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (12. August 2008)

Meinst das bringt was? 

Ich nimm' die 8800GT eh mit rüber, nur ob die 8600er noch mitfalten soll frag ich mich (vorallem da sie dann nur 4 Lanes abkriegt).

Muss ich bei der Config noch was beachten?

Gruß,
André



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast3737 (12. August 2008)

nein ich meine einen 280er radi..(2x140 Lüfter)


----------



## <--@ndré--> (12. August 2008)

Wow, mehr Porno als 240. 

Also das es kaum 140er-Lüfter gibt weiß ich (leider) selbst; das es aber Radis dafür gibt macht mich stutzig.

Gruß,
André


----------



## Gast3737 (12. August 2008)

es ist glaube ich der einzige den ich für die sammelbestellung auf der seite erstöbern konnte...der ist von black ice...


----------



## Lochti (12. August 2008)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> es ist glaube ich der einzige den ich für die sammelbestellung auf der seite erstöbern konnte...der ist von black ice...


 
gib mal preis durch , wenn ihr ne sammelbestellung macht ! 
Würde mich um einen guten preis freuen !
Technische Daten
Chipsatz der Grafikkarte: GeForce GTX260 Grafikkartenspeicher: 896 MB Speicherinterface: 448 bit Taktung der GPU in MHz: 576 Taktung des Speichers in MHz: 1998 RAMDAC: 2x 400 Mhz PCI-e x16: Ja Steckplatz der Grafikkarte: PCIe x16 Anschlüsse der Grafikkarte: 2x DVI TV-Out: Ja Max. Auflösung: 2560x1600 Direct-X Version der Grafikkarte: 10.0 Farbtiefe: 32 bit SLI Support: Ja Kühlung der Grafikkarte: aktiv Verpackung: Retail 
Ist die GUT ? Würde ich mir morgen vieleicht holen ! oder kennt ihr was besseres ? Preis währe 274,70


----------



## Gast3737 (13. August 2008)

ne ich habe für mich eine Sammelbestellung im Sinne ich habe geguckt auf welcher Seite gibt es alles was ich will zum billigsten Preis. das war halt bei aquatuning.de der Fall..wenn ich auf fünf Seiten bestellen muss fressen die Versandkosten den Gewinn auf


----------



## <--@ndré--> (13. August 2008)

Man, das mit den Top 100 wird richtig schwer, wenn man mit 'ner 8600GT faltet. 

Sollte wohl auch noch die PS3 wieder mitfalten lassen. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## Gast3737 (13. August 2008)

oder 24/7 könnte auch helfen ich war auch schon mal auf dem 65igsten...so dumm kann es gehen...aber morgen kommt mein neues Mutterbrett und dann geht es wieder los...nachdem die Wakü-Frage mit meinem Gehäuse geklärt ist


----------



## _Snaker_ (13. August 2008)

hi,
ist es möglich gleichzeitig die CPU und die Grafikkarte falten zu lassen?
habe zut zeit den GPU Clienten laufen und der Faltet fleißig. Jedoch ist nur der 4. Kern meines Quadcores ausgelastet, die anderen langweilen sich.
Gibts da ne möglich die anderen 3 Kerne auch falten zu lassen?

greetz


----------



## FeuRenard (13. August 2008)

ja, einen/mehrere cpu-client(s) oder den smp-client

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/folding-home/19693-howto-einrichten-des-tray-clients.html /
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...-folding-home-consolen-client-einrichten.html

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/folding-home/19648-howto-windows-smp-client-einrichten.html

fast jeder lässt beides falten, also ganz normal

& ! Willkommen im Team!


----------



## Speed-E (13. August 2008)

Schau dazu auch mal :*hier*:


----------



## Gast3737 (13. August 2008)

@Speed falscher Link...@Snaker gucke mal im howto console nach wenn du den pc nicht 24/7 laufen lässt ist die console auf 3 Kerne sinnvoll, wenn nicht kannst du mit den drei Kernen auch den smp laufen lassen das passt schon aber auf die deadlines achten


----------



## Bumblebee (13. August 2008)

Genau was Rune schreibt

Im Mom. bin ich auf 24/7 (einer muss sich ja opfern wenn die Anderen "schwächeln") und daher *GPU2 plus SMP*


----------



## Laskiwitz (13. August 2008)

juhu habs endlich auch unter die top 100 geschafft.

lass dafür meine cpu und meine graka für knapp 13 std. am tag falten


----------



## nfsgame (13. August 2008)

Glückwunsch!


----------



## <--@ndré--> (13. August 2008)

Also meine 8800GT braucht für einen Frame etwa 2 Minuten, macht also etwa 3 1/2 Stunden pro WU (wenn alles glatt geht). Wenn meine WU jetzt schnell geladen ist etc. sollte ich bis 20.15Uhr (Zeit um nach Hause zu gehn) heute noch 'ne WU packen. *freu* 

Gruß,
André

/edit: @Laskiwitz: Glückwunsch, da will ich auch hin.


----------



## grinser8 (13. August 2008)

bis einschließlich sonntag werd ich wohl noch 24/7 falten, danach gehts erst mal für 2 wochen in den Urlaub. Hoffe bis dahin in den Top 50 zu sein


----------



## Bumblebee (13. August 2008)

Das kannst du schaffen - grinser8 - bei 24/7  

Und auch von mir noch ein *GRATS* an Laskiwitz


----------



## darkdog29 (13. August 2008)

sooo auch ma runtergeladen.... naja muss mich ma reinarbeiten...
ähhh bei der install steht User name.. ok dark_dog29
aber team nr?
welche hat pcgh?
ne mail wär nett..


----------



## nfsgame (13. August 2008)

70335


----------



## darkdog29 (13. August 2008)

thx .)


----------



## nfsgame (13. August 2008)

Die Team-Nummer kann ich im schlaf eingeben xD. So oft hab ich die schon eingegeben.


----------



## darkdog29 (13. August 2008)

warum gibs die denn so oft ein?^^


----------



## darkdog29 (13. August 2008)

frage... das dreht sich jetz so schön rund und rund und meine 4 kerne sind auf 26% ...
kriegich die uach iwie auf 100% und kannich meine 8800gtx iwie noch dazu bringen was zu machen?


----------



## <--@ndré--> (13. August 2008)

Weil er wahrscheinlich mehr als einen Rechner hat (vorsichtig ausgedrückt) und er sicher auch oft die Clients neuinstalliert (neue Betas etc.).

Gruß,
André


----------



## darkdog29 (13. August 2008)

häää?

edit: achso... die zahl eingeben... und antwort auf den rest?


----------



## <--@ndré--> (13. August 2008)

Ja, kommt. 

Ich würde dir den Link ja schicken, aber ich komme grade nicht auf _folding.stanford.edu_.

Gruß,
André


----------



## darkdog29 (13. August 2008)

ja die seite is kaum lahm


----------



## darkdog29 (13. August 2008)

warum zeigt der bei mir 0% dauerhaft an und kein nick und kein team auf dem F7 screan von nvidia`?
omfg iwas geht da nich


----------



## darkdog29 (13. August 2008)

ahhhhhhhh
[18:31:52] Completed 40000 out of 200000 steps  (20%)

steht in log files als letztes


----------



## <--@ndré--> (13. August 2008)

Wer jetzt? FahMon? Poste mal den Log. 
Der vesteckt sich bei XP hier:
C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\[dein Name]\Anwendungsdaten\Folding@home-gpu

Gruß,
André

/edit: Blubberblubberfasel....


----------



## darkdog29 (13. August 2008)

naja den log krisse auch indem du aufs zeichen unten rechts rechtsklick.. dann status und dann log file...

naja was mich halt nur wundert is warum man das nich auf 100% auslastung einstellen kann.. wär ja ganz nice bei 4 kernen.. und ne 8800gtx würd ja auch gut rechnen nur weissich nich wo ich das einstelle und frage deswegen hier...


----------



## Lochti (13. August 2008)

Hi ihr !
Habe mir eine Radeon HD 4850 zum falten geholt !
ui kann nur sagen lasse mich mal überaschen was fahmon sagt , der werd bei fahmon steigt mit jedem errechneten prozent !13 % schon 1337,81 ppd bin gespannt was zum schluß steht !
Gruß Lochti


----------



## darkdog29 (13. August 2008)

du kaufs dir zum falten extra ne graka???


----------



## <--@ndré--> (13. August 2008)

Was? Sagste 1337ppd? Geil. 

@darkdog29: Ich wollte es dir nur sagen, damit du weiß wie du Fahmon einrichtest. 

Was hast du denn für ein Clienten für die CPU?

Gruß,
André

/edit:


> du kaufs dir zum falten extra ne graka???



Ähm, , oder was?


----------



## darkdog29 (13. August 2008)

omfg absolut kp....
das einzige was ich weiss is dassich mir f@h geladen hab und geöffnet und das wars  team id halt von pcgh und ähhh jo das wars^^


----------



## darkdog29 (13. August 2008)

ja steht so da:
"Habe mir eine Radeon HD 4850 zum falten geholt !"
wer geld hat xD


----------



## <--@ndré--> (13. August 2008)

Schau dann im Log mal nach - relativ weit oben.



> [20:20:17] - Ask before connecting: No
> [20:20:17] - User name: Andre (Team 70335)
> [20:20:17] - User ID: 2B7CF4C733A8834D
> [20:20:17] - Machine ID: 2
> ...



Da müsste es dann stehen. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## grinser8 (13. August 2008)

meine 8800 gtx @ 648 / 1620 / 1044 macht so ca. 5000ppd


----------



## darkdog29 (13. August 2008)

ahhhhhhh denke das da:
[18:42:51] Folding@Home Double Gromacs Core
[18:42:51] Version 1.91 (April 11, 2006)


xD sehe grad 11.4.06.. bissel alt wa?
naja.. thx 4 link 4 update/neue version im voraus


----------



## Bumblebee (14. August 2008)

Mann - das geht hier wieder kunterbunt durcheinander ....

@ochti
Leider sind die 4000er AMD/ATI vom foldingtreiber her ganz *schlecht* unterstützt
Deshalb eben auch mein "Rückwechsel" auf die 8800GT's
Wenn die dann mal soweit sind wird der Output (m)einer 4850er (geschätzt) bei ca. 6500PPD liegen

@darkdog29 *WAS* genau brauchste denn nun eigentlich??
SINGLE-CLIENT??
SMP??
GPU2??
MAOAM??


----------



## _Snaker_ (14. August 2008)

Lochti schrieb:


> gib mal preis durch , wenn ihr ne sammelbestellung macht !
> Würde mich um einen guten preis freuen !
> Technische Daten
> Chipsatz der Grafikkarte: GeForce GTX260 Grafikkartenspeicher: 896 MB Speicherinterface: 448 bit Taktung der GPU in MHz: 576 Taktung des Speichers in MHz: 1998 RAMDAC: 2x 400 Mhz PCI-e x16: Ja Steckplatz der Grafikkarte: PCIe x16 Anschlüsse der Grafikkarte: 2x DVI TV-Out: Ja Max. Auflösung: 2560x1600 Direct-X Version der Grafikkarte: 10.0 Farbtiefe: 32 bit SLI Support: Ja Kühlung der Grafikkarte: aktiv Verpackung: Retail
> Ist die GUT ? Würde ich mir morgen vieleicht holen ! oder kennt ihr was besseres ? Preis währe 274,70



haste schon gekauft? weil die gibts schon für unter 200euro im pcgh preisvergleich


----------



## Gast3737 (14. August 2008)

da bin ich ja mal gespannt was die hd4870 1GiB kosten wird...und dann noch den ´Treiberoptimiert zum Falten und dann falte ich alle an die Wand


----------



## darkdog29 (14. August 2008)

ihr spinnt doch^^
warum kauft ihr grakas oder wechselt grakas für punkte die iwie kp.... komisch sind 
das einzige was du doch kriss is n guter rang.. dafür geld ausgeben? und noch nichma was zockbares wo man n rang für kricht.. geht ja nur um hardware egtl..
findich komisch

so und was ich brauche weiss ich nich... auch keine ahnung welche abkürzungen du geschr. hass xD. ... ich hab doch garkein plan von f@h .... hab halt iwas von der seite geladen und das is LAHM.... finde zumindest dass meine 4 kerne mehr als 26% dafür nutzen könnten und meine graka weissich noch nichma ob die mitrechnet


----------



## Gast3737 (14. August 2008)

wieso ich kaufe mir doch nicht ein P45 Board um es mit einer 3870 "v3rsauern" zu lassen


----------



## Bumblebee (14. August 2008)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> ...und dann noch den ´Treiberoptimiert zum Falten und dann falte ich alle an die Wand


 
Dem schliesse ich mich an 



darkdog29 schrieb:


> so und was ich brauche weiss ich nich... auch keine ahnung welche abkürzungen du geschr. hass xD. ... ich hab doch garkein plan von f@h .... hab halt iwas von der seite geladen und das is LAHM.... finde zumindest dass meine 4 kerne mehr als 26% dafür nutzen könnten und meine graka weissich noch nichma ob die mitrechnet


 
Ich seh schon - das wird noch ein Stück Arbeit ...
Aber man wächst an seinen Aufgaben


----------



## FeuRenard (14. August 2008)

hey, hier sind wir ja wieder auf 88 !!!


----------



## <--@ndré--> (14. August 2008)

Also auf allen anderen Seiten stehen wir zwar noch auf 89 bzw. 90, aber wenn es stimmt... - *freu*

Gruß,
André


----------



## Lochti (14. August 2008)

Mal eine Frage ,kann man anstatt ( Build host: amoeba 192 Punkte) das packet , ein anderes wählen ?

Gruß Lochti


----------



## MESeidel (14. August 2008)

So ein Mist,
hab schon wieder ne 1920er WU verloren.

2 Tage rechnen und am Ende nichts senden....
Der neue SMP Client stinkt^^


----------



## Leopardgecko (14. August 2008)

Hurra! Ich habe es in die Top Ten geschafft!  
...und Übermorgen knacke ich die 500k


----------



## <--@ndré--> (14. August 2008)

Mal eine kurze Frage - ich hatte den SMP-Client einmal drauf (habe ich runtergeschmießen, weil die WUs nicht fertig wurden xD) und frage mich jetzt ob durch die verlängerte Laufzeit ein Einsatz sich wieder lohnen würde.

Den E2180 könnte ich sicher stable auf 2,66GHz bringen (limitiert nur 1MiByte Cache?) und der Rechner würde 12 Stunden pro Tag laufen.

Gruß,
André


----------



## _Snaker_ (14. August 2008)

hi,
wie sieht es eigentlich aus wenn ich f@h einmal auf meinem notebook und einmal auf meinem pc laufen lasse und dabei den selben nick verwende. soll ja schließlich alles zusammen gerechnet werden. wird es das auch und ist das problemlos möglich? nicht dass da irgendwelche synchronisationsprobleme o.ä mit dem server auftreten 

greets


----------



## Leopardgecko (15. August 2008)

_Snaker_ schrieb:


> hi,
> wie sieht es eigentlich aus wenn ich f@h einmal auf meinem notebook und einmal auf meinem pc laufen lasse und dabei den selben nick verwende. soll ja schließlich alles zusammen gerechnet werden. wird es das auch und ist das problemlos möglich? nicht dass da irgendwelche synchronisationsprobleme o.ä mit dem server auftreten
> 
> greets



Das ist kein Problem. Wenn du nicht den selben Nick verwendest wird auch nichts zusammengerechnet.
Also immer bei allen Clienten auf allen Rechnern den selben Nick und dieselbe Teamnummer verwenden!


----------



## Gast3737 (15. August 2008)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Den E2180 könnte ich sicher stable auf 2,66GHz bringen (limitiert nur 1MiByte Cache?) und der Rechner würde 12 Stunden pro Tag laufen.


ich würde sagen das Projekt kannst du knicken..wenn er nur 12h läuft...errechne selbst mal du hast zum Beispiel eine WU mit 1950pt und du faltest mit dem c2d "optimistisch" mit 400ppd heisst du würdest fast fünf Tage brauchen..und durch 12h mehr als verdoppelt sich die Laufzeit(weil der 1. Frame nach dem neustart ewig länger braucht). so die Deadlines sind 1 Woche was kommt raus?


----------



## Bumblebee (15. August 2008)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Also auf allen anderen Seiten stehen wir zwar noch auf 89 bzw. 90, aber wenn es stimmt... - *freu*
> 
> Gruß,
> André


 
Stimmt - weil da die beiden "Default" und "Google" mitgezählt werden
Die sind aber "ausser Konkurenz" darum 88 anstelle von 90
bzw. jetzt eben 87


----------



## nfsgame (15. August 2008)

Zu den verlorenen WUs durch den neuen Client. Ich nehme die neue Version des alten Clients (hab ich mal innen Anhang gepackt). Hier entfällt auch die prozedur mit der install.bat. Man muss einfach die DAtei in irgendeinen Ordner entpacken und ausführen.


----------



## MESeidel (15. August 2008)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Zu den verlorenen WUs durch den neuen Client. Ich nehme die neue Version des alten Clients (hab ich mal innen Anhang gepackt). Hier entfällt auch die prozedur mit der install.bat. Man muss einfach die DAtei in irgendeinen Ordner entpacken und ausführen.



Bin mittlerweile auch zur 5.92 zurück gewechselt.
Hoffe dass es jetzt keine Probleme mehr gibt.

Die alte WU (vom neuen Client) bekommt man trotzdem nicht mehr gesendet.
Die result Datei ist da, aber wohl nicht in der queue.dat eingetragen....


----------



## <--@ndré--> (16. August 2008)

Schön - endlich mal 5000ppd. 
Die GPU ist jetzt übertaktet - CPU@stock.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ich denke, dass sich auch das hier sehen lassen kann.

Gruß,
André


----------



## Lochti (16. August 2008)

Hier die neuen einstellungen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grinser8 (16. August 2008)

Juhuu, habs in die Top 50 geschafft ... 

allerdings nur kurze Zeit da ich ab Montag für 2 Wochen im Urlaub bin.

Bin mal gespannt um wieviele Plätze mich die 2 Wochen zurückschmettern werden


----------



## SilentKilla (18. August 2008)

Yeahh, ich bin wieder top dabei. Guckt mal nach unten und fangt an zu heulen 

In 1-2 Wochen rechnet dann noch eine Q6600+2x8800GT Kombo mit, was mich wieder auf Platz 1 der Top 20 Producer katapultieren sollte. Außerdem hab ich endlich bald die 1.000.000 Punkte Marke geknackt. 

So gleich geh ich schlafen.


----------



## Speed-E (18. August 2008)

Wir sind jetzt auf Platz *86
*Es geht vorran. (da gab es doch mal ein Lied von...)
*
*


----------



## Bumblebee (18. August 2008)

Speed-E schrieb:


> Wir sind jetzt auf Platz *86*
> Es geht voran. (da gab es doch mal ein Lied von...)


 
Ja - sind wir *noch*

In ungefähr 24 Stunden werden wir dann an der 85 vorbeigerauscht sein und die 84 einnehmen
In ungefähr 64 Stunden werden wir dann einen kurzen Zwischenstop auf der 83 einlegen bevor uns das offizielle Team von EVGA dann wieder "einen" zurückschickt
Stur, wie wir nun mal sind, holen wir uns den Platz dann 10 Stunden später von den D&D Minions zurück

Ende dieser Woche - wenn ihr fein mitmacht - "hocken" wir dann auf der 82


----------



## nfsgame (18. August 2008)

Und dann hockt uns denke ich mal keiner mehr im Nacken!


----------



## nfsgame (18. August 2008)

Speed-E schrieb:


> Wir sind jetzt auf Platz *86*
> Es geht vorran. (da gab es doch mal ein Lied von...)


 Das lied is hier: FAHNENFLUCHT - ... Es geht voran ... - boehse-onkelz74 - MyVideo


----------



## Bumblebee (18. August 2008)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Und dann hockt uns denke ich mal keiner mehr im Nacken!


 
*Absolut* keiner mehr - ganz im Gegentum

Der erste ernstzunehmende *vor* uns ist fold4life.com auf Platz 76
Witzigerweise werden wir vorher (Platz 78) das offizielle Team von ATI Technologies überholen


----------



## Gast3737 (18. August 2008)

hoffe zur Feier des ATI-Überholens kann ich mit einer HD4870 1GiB mitfalten...hihi


----------



## <--@ndré--> (18. August 2008)

Vielleicht ist das ja der Grund, warum wir sie überholen, weil hier auch einige noch nVidia benutzen.


----------



## Gast3737 (18. August 2008)

na ich nicht....will nv nicht, selbst nicht zum falten...ich bin zufrieden mit rd. 3400ppd gesamtleistung aller Faltorgane die ich zur Verfügung habe...sollte ich den Prozi heute abend endlich mal oced haben...


----------



## SilentKilla (18. August 2008)

Argh, wieso fängt mein CPU Client nach nem Neustart des Rechners von vorne an???


----------



## Gast3737 (18. August 2008)

au das kann ich dir nicht sagen...weil er keine Lust mehr hat und mir deine Punkte geben will...


----------



## SilentKilla (18. August 2008)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> au das kann ich dir nicht sagen...weil er keine Lust mehr hat und mir deine Punkte geben will...


----------



## <--@ndré--> (18. August 2008)

Ich habe 'ne Lösung: Installiere den Client neu und tippe bei Name/Team einfach Andre/70335 ein. 

Nein, ich hatte das auch mal, da hatte ich den falschen Ausführungsort in der Autostartdatei. Also er hat den GPU-Client nicht von C:\...\AppData\Roaming\Folding@home-gpu\ gestartet sondern von F:\ oder so. 

Versuche da mal Infos zu bekommen. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## SilentKilla (18. August 2008)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Ich habe 'ne Lösung: Installiere den Client neu und tippe bei Name/Team einfach Andre/70335 ein.
> 
> Nein, ich hatte das auch mal, da hatte ich den falschen Ausführungsort in der Autostartdatei. Also er hat den GPU-Client nicht von C:\...\AppData\Roaming\Folding@home-gpu\ gestartet sondern von F:\ oder so.
> 
> ...



Ahh warum wollen alle meine Punkte? Die hat mein Rechner hart erfaltet!!!

Na, net GPU Client, der macht eigentlich keine Probleme. Nur wenn ich parallel Videos gucke, das mag er gar net.


----------



## Gast3737 (18. August 2008)

ganz einfach mit meinen Punkten wären wir zusammen bei 1 mille


----------



## <--@ndré--> (18. August 2008)

Ja, vielleicht hat der CPU-Client selbiges Problem? 

Gruß,
André


----------



## SilentKilla (18. August 2008)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> ganz einfach mit meinen Punkten wären wir zusammen bei 1 mille



Die hab ich alleine auch in 11 Tagen


----------



## nfsgame (18. August 2008)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> Argh, wieso fängt mein CPU Client nach nem Neustart des Rechners von vorne an???


 Hast du die Zeit in der die checkpionts gespeichert werden auf 3 gestellt? mach mal dann sollte es wieder klappen.


----------



## SilentKilla (18. August 2008)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Hast du die Zeit in der die checkpionts gespeichert werden auf 3 gestellt? mach mal dann sollte es wieder klappen.



Ich hab da 15min eingestellt.


----------



## nfsgame (18. August 2008)

Also ich stelle immer auf 3 minuten und hatte noch nie probs mit neustartenden WUs.


----------



## SilentKilla (18. August 2008)

Mkay, ich habs mal eingestellt. Mal gucken wie es sich auswirkt. Danke für den Tip.


----------



## Gast3737 (18. August 2008)

am Rande: ich hasse es eigentlich Tip mit pp zuschreiben eine echte unart der Dt. Rechtschreibreform..


----------



## nfsgame (18. August 2008)

Jo, is aber halt so.


----------



## SilentKilla (18. August 2008)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> am Rande: ich hasse es eigentlich Tip mit pp zuschreiben eine echte unart der Dt. Rechtschreibreform..



Geändert  Besser so?

Musste mich aber eben erst bei Wiki informieren, obs wirklich mit "pp" geschrieben wird. Mein Bauchgefühl hat gesagt, "pp" sei richtig.


----------



## Gast3737 (18. August 2008)

das ist lieb aber auch nun richtig? ich weiss es nicht...Tip oder Tipp...grübel..Tip sieht besser aus..nehm wir das..ok?


----------



## SilentKilla (18. August 2008)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> das ist lieb aber auch nun richtig? ich weiss es nicht...Tip oder Tipp...grübel..Tip sieht besser aus..nehm wir das..ok?



Nicht richtig! Ti*pp *ist richtig.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (18. August 2008)

Nein, es müsste eigentlich schon *Tipp *heißen, aber ich akzeptiere auch gerne Tip, da es im Englischen ja auch so geschrieben wird. 

BTT: Wenn ich eine 8800GT und eine 8600GT zusammenfalten lasse muss ich ja (nach Trick 17) zwei Monitore anschließen. Geht das auch, 8800GT in TFT und 8600GT in TV (über S-Video?).

Gruß,
André

/edit: 2 F@Hler, 1 Wiki.


----------



## SilentKilla (18. August 2008)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Nein, es müsste eigentlich schon *Tipp *heißen, aber ich akzeptiere auch gerne Tip, da es im Englischen ja auch so geschrieben wird.
> 
> BTT: Wenn ich eine 8800GT und eine 8600GT zusammenfalten lasse muss ich ja (nach Trick 17) zwei Monitore anschließen. Geht das auch, 8800GT in TFT und 8600GT in TV (über S-Video?).
> 
> ...



K.A. ausprobieren und berichten


----------



## Gast3737 (18. August 2008)

Probier mal ob es mit S-Video geht...und berichte uns...


----------



## <--@ndré--> (18. August 2008)

Okey, Chef! 

Aber dann muss ich F@H doch zweimal mit dem Kürzel -gpu1 (bzw. -gpu2) starten oder? Sry, aber mit zwei Grakas habe ich 0 Erfahrung. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## nfsgame (18. August 2008)

bei der ersten graka mit "-local -gpu0" bei der zweiten das gleiche nur mit gpu2.

Hm aber das mit dem TV-Out is ne Idee. Im Treiber kann man ja auch erzwingen das er daran was erkennt . MAl ausprobieren wenn ich meine 8800gt wieder hab (is bei endgegner weil seine 3870 immernoch rma is).


----------



## SilentKilla (18. August 2008)

nfsgame schrieb:


> bei der ersten graka mit "-local -gpu0" bei der zweiten das gleiche nur mit gpu2.



gpu2? Nicht gpu1?


----------



## nfsgame (18. August 2008)

Oh sry . gemeint war natürlich gpu1


----------



## Bumblebee (18. August 2008)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Okey, Chef!
> 
> Aber dann muss ich F@H doch zweimal mit dem Kürzel -gpu1 (bzw. -gpu2) starten oder? Sry, aber mit zwei Grakas habe ich 0 Erfahrung.
> 
> ...


 
Fast, @ndré 

Für die beiden GPU-Clients musst du je eine Verknüpfung anlegen und bei den Eigenschaften der einen die Flags *"-local -gpu0*" und bei der anderen die Flags *"-local -gpu1*" setzen.


----------



## nfsgame (18. August 2008)

Sag ich doch. Anstatt ne Verknüpfung anzulegen kann man das aber auch unter "Konfiguration" erledigen.


----------



## Bumblebee (18. August 2008)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Sag ich doch.


 
Man kann ja nicht mal in Ruhe eine Frage beantworten hier... 

Immer ist einer da der es auch weiss (zu nfsgame rüberschiel)


----------



## nfsgame (18. August 2008)

Ja sry ich hab eben nen schreibdrang heute.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (18. August 2008)

Okey, ich danke euch beiden - werde es dann nachher mal ausprobieren. Darf dann nur den DVI-Adapter nicht vergessen, sonst gibts kein Bild. 

Schon geil, wenn die Eltern getrennt leben, da faltet man "voll" für den halben Strom. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## Gast3737 (18. August 2008)

ich benche grad so vor mich hin und muss über die Diskussionen hier lachen..hihihihihi


----------



## <--@ndré--> (18. August 2008)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> ich benche grad so vor mich hin und muss über die Diskussionen hier lachen..hihihihihi



Kommt mir so vor, als wäre das nur eine andere Schreibweise für *push*. 

Egal was das "Projekt 3903/Double Gromacs" macht, 500ppd statt sonst 150ppd sprechen für sich. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## The Ian (18. August 2008)

so ihr lieben ich bin wieder da und schenke dem team ab jetzt wieder meine werte rechenkraft


----------



## <--@ndré--> (18. August 2008)

Also habe jetzt mal diese Verknüpfung gestartet 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und es kam folgende Meldung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß,
André


----------



## SilentKilla (18. August 2008)

Ich sage da fehlt ein Leerzeichen zwischen GPU und der Ziffer (-gpu x)


----------



## Gast3737 (18. August 2008)

hast du recht da fehlt ne Leertaste..


----------



## <--@ndré--> (18. August 2008)

> [19:44:15] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
> [19:44:15] + Could not connect to Assignment Server



Kann es sein, dass der Server down ist?

Gruß,
André


----------



## The Ian (19. August 2008)

[23:39:04] + Attempting to send results [August 18 23:39:04 UTC]
[23:39:25] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[23:39:25] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)
[23:39:25]     (171.64.65.106:8080)
[23:39:25] + Retrying using alternative port


hab selbes problem


----------



## The Ian (19. August 2008)

aber ma sehen was das wird die nacht...ich lass ma trotzdem laufen


----------



## The Ian (19. August 2008)

und siehe da es geht wieder...manchmal zahlt sich doch etwas warten aus xD


----------



## SilentKilla (19. August 2008)

Ahhh ich raste aus. Ich beende den CPU-Client ganz normal mit Strg+C, um den Rechner neuzustarten. Nach dem Neustart beginnt der Client von 0% an zu rechnen. Wat is da los? Die Checkpoint-Time hab ich schon auf 3 min herabgesetzt hat nix gebracht.


----------



## Lochti (19. August 2008)

Hi, ihr´s !
Habe für ATI 4800er Reihe ein Experttool gefunden , damit läst sich die ATI Steuern , man ist das mal schön nicht immer 80 Grad zu sehen ! Habe bei 50 % einstellung des lüfters 64 Grad und den GPU client der Dankt es ,der Lüfter hat bis zu 7000 umdrehungen in der minute , und ist so laut wie ein staubsauger ! Weil ich somit die karte ein bissel schneller machen konnte , habe den Beta Treiber 8.8 Drauf , ist aber noch nicht richtig das was ich möchte !


Gruß Lochti


----------



## The Ian (19. August 2008)

was macht eigendlich deine RADEON HD 4850 an ppd?


----------



## Lochti (19. August 2008)

The Ian schrieb:


> was macht eigendlich deine RADEON HD 4850 an ppd?


 

In Momend noch 2000ppd


----------



## <--@ndré--> (19. August 2008)

@The Ian: Na toll, dann war meine beiden Grakas doch richtig eingerichtet. *yeah*


----------



## Bumblebee (19. August 2008)

..SIDENOTE...

Sieht echt sch***** (ihr wisst schon) aus - alle mit "today 0"


----------



## <--@ndré--> (19. August 2008)

Naja, wenn wir es positiv sehen, alle anderen Teams haben auch Today 0.


----------



## nfsgame (19. August 2008)

Das ist behämmert.. Erst schmiert der SMP immer ab und liefert nix ab und nu gibts keine Punkte.


----------



## SilentKilla (19. August 2008)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Das ist behämmert.. Erst schmiert der SMP immer ab und liefert nix ab und nu gibts keine Punkte.



Juhuu ich bin nicht der Einzige. Naja so juhuu ist es nun auch nicht.

K.A. was da los ist. Nach jedem Neustart fängt mein bescheidener CPU Client von vorne an.


----------



## Lochti (19. August 2008)

Most machines are now back up with a few exceptions.  One key exception is a server used in the stats updates.  So, while the points are being recorded on local servers, these logs are not being inputted into the stats at the moment, i.e. stats updates are on hold at the moment.  

We will give an update when the stats update is back on line.   Please keep in mind that the points are not being lost, just not being entered into the db and once this machine is up, all the logs (and all the old points from last night, etc) will be entered into the stats db.


----------



## Lochti (19. August 2008)

Lochti schrieb:


> Most machines are now back up with a few exceptions. One key exception is a server used in the stats updates. So, while the points are being recorded on local servers, these logs are not being inputted into the stats at the moment, i.e. stats updates are on hold at the moment.
> 
> We will give an update when the stats update is back on line. Please keep in mind that the points are not being lost, just not being entered into the db and once this machine is up, all the logs (and all the old points from last night, etc) will be entered into the stats db.


 

Hoffe habe mein alten punkte stand noch !


----------



## nfsgame (19. August 2008)

@SilentKilla: Du kannst ja mal versuchen bevor du den client beendest den work-Ordner, die quenue.dat und die unitinfo.txt zu rar'en und dann wieder zu entpacken bevor du den client startest.


----------



## Lochti (19. August 2008)

Wie machen wir das eigendlich wenn , die Backups von Folding kaputt sind ?


----------



## nfsgame (19. August 2008)

Aufstand!


----------



## Lochti (19. August 2008)

das ist so doof , ein tag ohne Falten , und jetzt läuft meine HD4850 so schön schnell !


----------



## nfsgame (19. August 2008)

Die liefern nen Update bestimmt nach.


----------



## Lochti (19. August 2008)

Da hat bestimmt einer anstadt molekühlketten , plastikketten berechnet !


----------



## nfsgame (19. August 2008)

wie meinste dass denn!?


----------



## Lochti (19. August 2008)

das ich meine folding um sonst laufen hab !


----------



## nfsgame (19. August 2008)

umsonst nicht, kostet ja strom.


----------



## Lochti (19. August 2008)

Habe Stromanbieter gewegselt , und ist damit günstiger !


----------



## nfsgame (19. August 2008)

Na gut, dann gehts ja


----------



## Bumblebee (19. August 2008)

Lochti schrieb:


> Wie machen wir das eigendlich wenn , die Backups von Folding kaputt sind ?


 
Weiterfalten - ist ja für nen guten Zweck 

Hast ja selber zitiert, dass die Punkte nicht verloren sind *hoff*
Also gibt es dann *irgendwann*™ einen "grossen Ruck"


----------



## Lochti (19. August 2008)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Weiterfalten - ist ja für nen guten Zweck
> 
> Hast ja selber zitiert, dass die Punkte nicht verloren sind *hoff*
> Also gibt es dann *irgendwann*™ einen "grossen Ruck"


 
Bumblebee , kann das sein das du daran glaubst das , was du jetzt faltest , irgend wo gespeichert wird ? Wie soll das den gehen , wenn die Server Down sind !


----------



## nfsgame (19. August 2008)

na hoffentlich!


----------



## Lochti (19. August 2008)

Bin ja mal gespannt ab wann der Server wieder on ist !


----------



## nfsgame (19. August 2008)

Sollte eigendlich schnell gehen weil so nen update einzuspielen ja nicht lange dauert. Ich tippe auf 18 Uhr.


----------



## Lochti (19. August 2008)

Bin ja mal gespannt , wie viele Punkte Verlorren gehen !


----------



## The Ian (19. August 2008)

ich denke mal schon, dass die punkte gut geschreiben werden, da ja nur der stats server down war oder hab ich das falsch verstanden....die anderen server haben ja weiterhin arbeit geliefert und entgegengenommen und soweit müssten ja auch noch die punkte iwo hin sein...oder was meint ihr...aber man wird ja sehen


----------



## <--@ndré--> (19. August 2008)

Wuhu, ich glaube ich habe es schafft. Habe zwar zwei verschieden GPU-Client (fürs andere war ich zu doof ) aber wenn ich das richtig sehe läuft alles top.

Gruß,
André

/edit: Klappt doch noch nicht so wie gewollt, habe immer noch nur 5000ppd, jetzt aber auf zwei Clienten verteilt. Vermutlich werden bei Clienten auf der 8800GT gefaltet. So Long...


----------



## The Ian (20. August 2008)

und wie ich vermutet hatte wurden die punkte gut geschreiben, die wärend des server downs berechnet wurden


----------



## Gast3737 (20. August 2008)

ich wollte es nicht sagen aber jetzt wisst ihr es alle...im März/April da war das selbe Ding ein Loch mit Null Punkte..
@Andre du meinst Multi GPU läuft..?


----------



## <--@ndré--> (20. August 2008)

Habe es noch bearbeitet - in einer Client.cfg fehlte das "-local -gpu x" und deshalb gings nicht. Jetzt habe die erwarteten 6000ppd. 

Heißt also, TV als zweiter Monitor geht auch.

Gruß,
André


----------



## Speed-E (20. August 2008)

... und als nächstes baut andre eine Zeitmaschine.

Hat sich das mit den 0 Punkten nun geklärt? *zitter*


----------



## The Ian (20. August 2008)

naja geklärt nu nicht unbedingt...aber es ist vorbei^^


----------



## nfsgame (20. August 2008)

Also ich hab meine 2200 Punkte von Gestern bekommen.
Edit: Scheint so als ob ein neuer Core auf den Server gespielt wurde. Eben kam bei mir beim GPU-Client CORE_OUTDATET und er hat sich nen neuen runtergeladen.


----------



## SilentKilla (20. August 2008)

Bei mir gabs ca. 7000 Punkte. 

Hätte aber noch mehr sein können, wenn mein CPU Client net spinnen würde. (Neustartproblem )


----------



## nfsgame (20. August 2008)

Nun meine 8800GT kann ja immoment nicht falten. Es faltet nur nen Q6700 SMP und ne 3870.


----------



## Bumblebee (20. August 2008)

Ich denke, es "holpert" noch etwas auf dem Server - aber das gibt sich dann schon


----------



## <--@ndré--> (20. August 2008)

Ähm, die Signaturen sind iwie nicht zu sehen sind? xD


----------



## der_yappi (20. August 2008)

Habe mir zu dem GPU-Client noch zusätzlich den CPU-Client installiert.

Er funktioniert, wird auch mit Fahmon korrekt angezeigt.
ABER: Der CPU-Client faltet laaaaangsaaaam.
Ich habe ne 400er WU gekriegt und an der knabbert er seit Sonntag und ist iM bei knappen 80%

Ist diese Langsamkeit normal, oder müsste der schneller rechnen?

MfG

Pascal


_Fast vergessen - Sys:

Q6600 (Normaltakt)
2 Gig RAM
8800GTS (G80) + modded 177.41
Gigabyte P35DS3P_


----------



## <--@ndré--> (20. August 2008)

Bei einem Quadcore würde ich den SMP-Client empfehlen, der ist auf Multicore optimiert. 
Der "normale" CPU-Client macht wirklich nur 100-200ppd.


----------



## nfsgame (20. August 2008)

Der Single-Core-Client ist so langsam. Installier lieber den SMP-Client der braucht zwar genauso lang aber es gibt pro WU 1760-2144 Punkte.


----------



## der_yappi (20. August 2008)

Habe auf den ersten beiden Cores BOINC mit zwei Threads laufen.
Habe den dritten Thread gelöscht und dafür F@H genommen, da beide eig. gleich sind (Proteinberechnung).

Also fällt für mich der SMP-Client aus.


----------



## nfsgame (20. August 2008)

JA!! Jetzt kann endlich meine 8800GT wieder mitfalten!


----------



## The Ian (20. August 2008)

BONIC ist mist....schenk f@h all deine rechenkraft^^


----------



## <--@ndré--> (20. August 2008)

F@H ist aber auch Mist, wenn ich bedenke, dass die 8600GT jetzt auf einmal wieder nicht mitfalten will (die Nacht gings). 

Gruß,
André


----------



## nfsgame (20. August 2008)

Sind vl die Server down?


----------



## <--@ndré--> (20. August 2008)

Nein, 'ne eine WU ist ja da, nur hier gehts nicht weiter.



> [11:58:41] Entering M.D.
> [11:58:47] Will resume from checkpoint file
> [12:00:36] Working on p5506_supervillin_e1
> [12:03:13] Client config found, loading data.
> ...



Gruß,
André


----------



## Gast3737 (20. August 2008)

an/aus versuchen...muss doch gehen..@Andre's gpu2 geh jetzt los hopp hopp...


----------



## nfsgame (20. August 2008)

Droh deiner Graka mit nem PCIe x4-Steckplatz dann sollte sie es sich überlegen . Bei mir hilft immer an/aus vom Client (so wies RuneDRS schon gesagt hat).


----------



## <--@ndré--> (20. August 2008)

Ähm, sie ist ja schon im 4er. (P35-Board) 
Vielleicht droh ich ihr damit, den zweiten Lüfter auf 100% zu drehn - dann wird ihr kalt. 

Ich versuchs einfach mal, ansonsten lass ich das, 1000ppd sind jetzt auch nicht so wichtig, wenn dafür die Temps 20°C höher gehn. 

Hier Bilder vom momentanen Setup (Kabelverlegung nicht beachten )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß,
André


----------



## nfsgame (20. August 2008)

Kunstvoll, die KAbelverlegung. Der x4-Steckplatz ist aber nicht gerade vorteilhaft . Kannst du vll mal ausprobieren was die Graka im x16-Steckplatz macht?


----------



## <--@ndré--> (20. August 2008)

Das ist es ja - vorher lief sie ja im 16er und machte 1500ppd, jetzt hatte sie 1100ppd - also so groß ist der Verlust jetzt nicht.

Habe nochmal neugestartet - hängt aber wieder bei der Stelle "*[12:31:18] Verified work/wudata_02.xtc*"


----------



## nfsgame (20. August 2008)

Wenn du auf eine WU verzichten kannst kannst du ja mal den work ordner und die queue.dat löschen und dann dir ne neue holen und gucken was dann passiert.


----------



## SilentKilla (20. August 2008)

Ich hab nix von nem neuen GPU Core gehört. Ich hab nach wie vor Version 1.09.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (20. August 2008)

Also wenn ich es richtig sehe, wurde die alte WU richtig gesendet.


> [05:23:54] + Results successfully sent



Danach kam halt immer nur das Problem - ich lösche die Queue einfach mal. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## nfsgame (20. August 2008)

Genau gute idee!


----------



## der_yappi (20. August 2008)

Jetzt nochmal zu meiner Frage von vorher:
Ist es normal das die CPU-WUs so lange brauchen?

(SMP hat sich erledigt, wie schon geschrieben, also bitte nicht mehr darauf zurückkommen)


----------



## Gast3737 (20. August 2008)

gestern Abend hat er nach der zweiten WU einen Core runtergeladen...


----------



## SilentKilla (20. August 2008)

Ich weiß echt nicht, wieso ich meine CPU noch falten lasse. Hab den Client mit Strg+C beendet und beim anschließenden Neustarten des Clients fing er mal wieder bei 0% an. Argh, ich fass es echt nicht mehr. 70% im A.... echt zum


----------



## <--@ndré--> (20. August 2008)

Lass es sein mit dem CPU-Client! 

Gruß,
André


----------



## SilentKilla (20. August 2008)

Da verkauf ich meine CPU und kauf mir lieber noch ne 2. 8800 GTX


----------



## <--@ndré--> (20. August 2008)

*Interesse-anmeld* 

Gruß,
André


----------



## SilentKilla (20. August 2008)

NEIN VERDAMMT DU BEKOMMST IHN NICHT  

Hilf mir lieber, dass er wieder normal funktioniert. BIIIIITTEEEEE   .....


----------



## Gast3737 (20. August 2008)

kille den Client und installiere neu...egal shit auf die Wu er soll funzen...


----------



## SilentKilla (20. August 2008)

So habsch gemacht, i hoffe jetzt klappts.


----------



## Gast3737 (20. August 2008)

ich hoffe auch, sowas nervt gewaltig...ich kenne das....


----------



## Lochti (20. August 2008)

Mal ne frage sind 1016 iter gut ?


----------



## Gast3737 (20. August 2008)

sicher..ich schaffe "nur" 450...gib lieber einen ppd Wert damit kann ich mehr anfangen...


----------



## Lochti (20. August 2008)

Wie bekomme ich Größere Punktezahl ! Im momend bekomme ich nur 192 Punkte ! 

(Fahre den Windows-Client 6.20r1)

Gruß Lochti

P.S: Bei kleinen packeten habe ich immer kleinere ppd also sprich zur zeit ca.1700
Bei Großen Packeten habe ich mehr punkte gemacht , und bin mit ppd höher gekommen ,warum ist das !


----------



## SilentKilla (20. August 2008)

Lochti schrieb:


> Wie bekomme ich Größere Punktezahl ! Im momend bekomme ich nur 192 Punkte !
> 
> (Fahre den Windows-Client 6.20r1)
> 
> ...



Liegt doch auf der Hand. Hast du größere Pakete kann er länger an einem Stück rechnen. Außerdem werden die Punkte pro WU unterschiedlich bewertet.


----------



## Lochti (20. August 2008)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> Liegt doch auf der Hand. Hast du größere Pakete kann er länger an einem Stück rechnen. Außerdem werden die Punkte pro WU unterschiedlich bewertet.


 aber kann ich mir nicht die packete selber aussuchen , wo ich meine die könnte ich falten ?


----------



## <--@ndré--> (20. August 2008)

Du kannst in der client.cfg auswählen:
bigpackets=low/normal/big

Ob das jetzt damit was zu tun hat...

Gruß,
André


----------



## Lochti (20. August 2008)

Der wert müste dann geändert werden richtig !
[settings]
username=Lochti
team=70335
passkey=
asknet=no
machineid=1
bigpackets=normal in bigpackets=big ? Währ das richtig ?
extra_parms=

[http]
active=no
host=localhost
port=8080
usereg=no
proxy_name=
proxy_passwd=

[core]
priority=96
cpuusage=100
disableassembly=no
nocpulock=0
checkpoint=3

[power]
battery=no


----------



## SilentKilla (20. August 2008)

K.a. habs noch net ausprobiert. Mach es und berichte. 

Ich kauf mir ne GTX 280 und steck meine alte 8800GTX in den x4 Slot


----------



## CrashStyle (20. August 2008)

Ist okay so ja!




Lochti schrieb:


> Der wert müste dann geändert werden richtig !
> [settings]
> username=Lochti
> team=70335
> ...


----------



## <--@ndré--> (20. August 2008)

Ich denke mal das war ein Gag, oder?  _(ich kann das in geschriebener Form nie unterscheiden)_

Würde da ein X38/X48-Board kaufen und die eine 8800GTX und eine 8800GT(S) falten lassen.

Gruß,
André


----------



## SilentKilla (20. August 2008)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Ich denke mal das war ein Gag, oder?  _(ich kann das in geschriebener Form nie unterscheiden)_
> 
> Würde da ein X38/X48-Board kaufen und die eine 8800GTX und eine 8800GT(S) falten lassen.
> 
> ...



Klar wars ein Scherz.  

1. Ich bräuchte ein neues Netzteil
2. Da ich den HR-03 Plus drauf habe und die Graka samit Kühler dann net mehr reinpassen würde, müsst ich wieder umbauen.
3. Verkaufen würde besser sein, denn die 8800GTX wird ne jute Anzahlung

Und nur für Folding Hardware anschaffen, wäre dann doch etwas übertrieben.


----------



## Wicke75de (20. August 2008)

Bei mir passiert seit gestern nix mehr. Letzten Ergebnisse gesendet und jetzt still ruht der See, kommt keine neue WU.

Hat einer ne Idee?


----------



## FeuRenard (20. August 2008)

Lochti schrieb:


> Der wert müste dann geändert werden richtig !
> [settings]
> username=Lochti
> team=70335
> ...



is das nich verboten bzw. in dieser Lizenzerklärung da geschrieben. Das soll nämlich eigtl. alles per parameter "-config" gemacht werden


----------



## <--@ndré--> (20. August 2008)

Ist das nicht ziemlich egal? 

Okey, nur zur Verständigung - du kannst wenn du an die F@H-Verknüpfung eben "-configonly" anhängt das Configfenster nochmal öffnen. In meinen Augen - sinnlos. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## Lochti (20. August 2008)

Also ich habe es geändert , bin von 192 Punkte auf 234 Punkte und mache jetzt keine 1700 sondern 1982 ppd ! Na das ist doch schon mal ein anfang ! oder ?


----------



## Wicke75de (20. August 2008)

Was bitte schön heißt das denn:

[16:21:20] Folding@home Core Shutdown: UNSTABLE_MACHINE
[16:21:23] CoreStatus = 7A (122)
[16:21:23] Sending work to server
[16:21:23] Project: 5229 (Run 1, Clone 9, Gen 23)


[16:21:23] + Attempting to send results [August 20 16:21:23 UTC]
[16:21:24] + Results successfully sent
[16:21:24] Thank you for your contribution to Folding@Home.
[16:21:28] EUE limit exceeded. Pausing 24 hours.


----------



## FeuRenard (20. August 2008)

hey, fällt mir jetz erst auf (!!!)

84


----------



## Lochti (20. August 2008)

Ich muß dazu aber sagen das die abstände unwarscheinlich kurz sind bei mir , und das ich ruhig noch größere falten könnte ! Müste ich dann dort bigpack hin schreiben ??
[16:13:14] Completed 1%
[16:14:56] Completed 2%
[16:16:38] Completed 3%
[16:18:20] Completed 4%
[16:20:02] Completed 5%
[16:21:44] Completed 6%
[16:23:26] Completed 7%
[16:25:08] Completed 8%
[16:26:52] Completed 9%
[16:28:34] Completed 10%
[16:30:18] Completed 11%


----------



## <--@ndré--> (20. August 2008)

Nicht unbedingt verwunderlich. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## FeuRenard (20. August 2008)

ich glaub das wird auch so zugeteilt, wie schnell du das wieder abgibst bzw. fertig bist. Ich krieg z.B. immer 480er pakete. (88gts512: 5700ppd aber nich 24/7)


----------



## <--@ndré--> (20. August 2008)

Ähm, ich auch. 

Aber auch mit der (vergleichsweise) lahmen 8600GT kommen nur 480er rein. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## Lochti (20. August 2008)

Die 8600 GT macht am tag 1085 ppd a 480er packete !
Die HD 4850 macht am tag 2024 ppd a 234er Packete !
Beides mit einen AMD 6400+


----------



## FeuRenard (20. August 2008)

nvidias sind ja allgemein schneller. Wieviel ppd hat die 8600 denn?

edit: kannst gedanken lesen, lochti?


----------



## <--@ndré--> (20. August 2008)

@Lotchi: Habe auch die 8600GT und die macht mit einem C2D@2,4GHz nicht übertaktet ~1400ppd.


----------



## FeuRenard (20. August 2008)

gibts denn für ATIs überhaupt größere als 234?


----------



## Lochti (20. August 2008)

FeuRenard schrieb:


> gibts denn für ATIs überhaupt größere als 234?


 Das währe ne gute Frage


----------



## nfsgame (20. August 2008)

Ich hatte mal, als umgestellt wurde auf NVidia, ne 480er für AMD. Hat lt Fahmon 22Stunden gedauert bis se fertig war.


----------



## SilentKilla (20. August 2008)

Schade meine GPU WUs waren schon auf BIG eingestellt. Ich hab die CPU WUs mal auf SMALL gemacht. Wenn der so oft abkackt, hoffe ich es damit etwas abzumildern.


----------



## Gast3737 (20. August 2008)

wie lange hast du den Q6600 schon oced? wenn du oced hast? kann sein das du mal wieder vcore nachlegen musst......
konnte mein oc problem schonmal eingrenzen jetzt will ich nur noch stable sein mit so wenig wie möglich vcore und dann auf 4,0 benchen und halten...


----------



## Lochti (20. August 2008)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal, als umgestellt wurde auf NVidia, ne 480er für AMD. Hat lt Fahmon 22Stunden gedauert bis se fertig war.


 wie haste den das gemacht ?


----------



## <--@ndré--> (20. August 2008)

Wahrscheinlich (dummer) Zufall. Ich hoffe, dass mit neuen Treibern/Versionen des GPU-Clienten die volle HD48x0-Power nutzen und >5000ppd machen.  _(<-- den Smiley hab ich lange nicht benutzt)_

Gruß,
André


----------



## SilentKilla (20. August 2008)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> wie lange hast du den Q6600 schon oced? wenn du oced hast? kann sein das du mal wieder vcore nachlegen musst......
> konnte mein oc problem schonmal eingrenzen jetzt will ich nur noch stable sein mit so wenig wie möglich vcore und dann auf 4,0 benchen und halten...



Ein Stabilitätsproblem habe ich nicht. Es stürzt ja nix ab. Ich beende ihn ganz normal, starte den Rechner neu und schupps fängt er wieder von vorne an. Mal gucken wie es mit dem neu installierten Client ist. Ich will erstma solange wie nötig nicht neustarten.


----------



## The Ian (21. August 2008)

also bei nvidea ist die größte punktzahl je wu 480...finde aber, dass das noch größer werden könnte mit 5h rechenzeit oder so^^


----------



## SilentKilla (21. August 2008)

Von mir aus kann meine 8800 GTX 24 h falten, wenns dafür eintausendmillionen Punkte gibt gerne 

Zu Beginn des GPU2 Clients war es noch so, dasa ein Frame wenige Sekunden gedauert hat. Da war die WU extrem schnell fertig. Guckst du:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Ian (21. August 2008)

jop...das war die zeit wo ich so richtig mit eingestiegen bin^^ aber mal so gerechnet würde es dann für ne 24h wu bei meiner 8800gt so je 5000-5500 punkte geben...ist nur dann halt allerdings schade, wenn so ne wu kurtz vorm ende abscheißt...daher find ich die wus momentan eigendlich ideal in der berechnungslänge


----------



## Gast3737 (21. August 2008)

ihr redet als läge es in eurer Jugend ihr alten Männer....


----------



## Speed-E (21. August 2008)

hehehe *83* und EVGA hat uns noch nicht gekriegt  

Wir müssen weiter kämpfen.


----------



## The Ian (21. August 2008)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> ihr redet als läge es in eurer Jugend ihr alten Männer....



ist doch auch schon ewig her, wenn ich bedenke was ich vorher an ppd gemacht habe und was ich jetzt mache


----------



## Bumblebee (21. August 2008)

Speed-E schrieb:


> hehehe *83* und EVGA hat uns noch nicht gekriegt


 
Logisch nicht; hatte ich ja auch nicht so geschrieben
Gemessen an meinem forcast sind sie sogar noch ein bissele langsamer geworden und daher dauert es nun eben noch gut einen Tag bis sie uns "schnappen"
Vorher werden wir, weil ihr so brav mitgefaltet habt die D&D Minions schon überholen
Die vom TeamUbuntu sind nach wie vor in "Wochenend-Griffnähe", womit dann wieder der angekündigte 82er auf sicher ist


----------



## Lochti (21. August 2008)

Na ich will ja mal hoffen das der Neue ATI 8.8 Treiber mal mehr raus holt , oder ich warten muß auf den 8.9 !


----------



## SilentKilla (21. August 2008)

Ich hab jetzt mal alle möglichen Flags an meine Clients gehangen. Ma gucken obs besser wird.


----------



## Gast3737 (21. August 2008)

The Ian schrieb:


> ist doch auch schon ewig her, wenn ich bedenke was ich vorher an ppd gemacht habe und was ich jetzt mache


Das war die Zeit in der ich dich ohne Problemchen Überholt habe



Lochti schrieb:


> Na ich will ja mal hoffen das der Neue ATI 8.8 Treiber mal mehr raus holt , oder ich warten muß auf den 8.9 !


bis dahin heisst das Motto(welches ich favorisiere) OC was die Hardware aushält...
da ist mir eingefallen ich muss heute mal nen 120er auf den Accelero S1 spannen sonst kackt mir meine HD noch ab...


----------



## Lochti (21. August 2008)

So habe jetzt neue Narichten !

Also ich habe die HD4850 auf GPU 690 MHz und den Speicher auf 1095 !

Habe den ATI 8.8 Installiert , nun habe ich bei 548 Punkte 3199,48 ppd !
Das heißt also ich habe nach dem Treiber , und den größeren Packet 
gut 1100 ppd zugelegt !



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (21. August 2008)

Immer noch wenig - meine 8800GT macht max. 5000ppd! (jetzt gerade 4600ppd *un*übertaktet)

Gruß,
André


----------



## Lochti (21. August 2008)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Immer noch wenig - meine 8800GT macht max. 5000ppd! (jetzt gerade 4600ppd *un*übertaktet)
> 
> Gruß,
> André


 
wie lange gibbet deine Graka auf dem Markt , und meine Auf dem Markt , lasse die treiber mal verbessern , vieleicht wird es ja immer besser !


----------



## <--@ndré--> (21. August 2008)

Stimmt natürlich und es geht ja in die richtige Richtung. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## Bumblebee (21. August 2008)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Immer noch wenig - meine 8800GT macht max. 5000ppd! (jetzt gerade 4600ppd *un*übertaktet)
> Gruß,
> André


*KEIN* positives Feedback 



<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Stimmt natürlich und es geht ja in die richtige Richtung.
> Gruß,
> André


Positives Feedback 

Wird schon..


----------



## <--@ndré--> (21. August 2008)

Ein geiler Beitrag.

Meine Stats gehen auf jeden Fall nach oben. (Link in der Sig) 

~2500ppd sind sehr gut, wenn man bedenkt, dass das System wärend der Schule nicht läuft. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## Gast3737 (21. August 2008)

@Lochti ich finde deine Werte echt ordentlich..ich bin mir sicher da geht noch ne mü


----------



## SilentKilla (21. August 2008)

Schade es gibt keinen "gähn"-Smilie....boah bin ich ein Arsch


----------



## <--@ndré--> (21. August 2008)

Auja, ein "Gähn"-Smiley fehlt. Und ganz wichtig: Der Rolleyes-Smiley. 

Ich sollte bald in die Top 100 eingehen - aber nicht lange. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## Bumblebee (21. August 2008)

Der "rolleyes" fehlt??  <- der reicht mir eigentlich

Aber der ->  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wär natürlich schöner

Und dann hätt ich dir hier noch einen .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dudeness (21. August 2008)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Logisch nicht; hatte ich ja auch nicht so geschrieben
> Gemessen an meinem forcast sind sie sogar noch ein bissele langsamer geworden und daher dauert es nun eben noch gut einen Tag bis sie uns "schnappen"
> Vorher werden wir, weil ihr so brav mitgefaltet habt die D&D Minions schon überholen
> Die vom TeamUbuntu sind nach wie vor in "Wochenend-Griffnähe", womit dann wieder der angekündigte 82er auf sicher ist




Ich hoffe, dass wir nach dem Wochenende die 80-Region hinter uns lassen können. 

Ich werde noch mein bestes geben und den Rechner weiterhin durchlaufen lassen. Bis jetzt läuft er seit Sonntag nonstop durch  - Vattenfall wird es freuen.

Dudeness


----------



## The Ian (22. August 2008)

wie der läuft durch und schafft "nur" ne 24 av von 3700?...sollte doch mit ner 88gts mehr sein oder?


----------



## Dudeness (22. August 2008)

The Ian schrieb:


> wie der läuft durch und schafft "nur" ne 24 av von 3700?...sollte doch mit ner 88gts mehr sein oder?



Laut den Angaben von extremeoverclocking scheinbar ja. Fahmon zeigt mir aber theoretische 5772,23 ppd. an, die ich beim Dauerbetrieb eigentlich auch erreichen müsste.

Das ist schon komisch. Und der läuft wirklich schon seit Sonntag 24h am Tag. Gut, vom 1. Core wird beim surfen immer ein wenig Leistung abgeleitete, aber das dürfte dann immer noch zu einen derart hohen "Verlust" führen.

Mhh...mache ich vielleicht etwas falsch?


----------



## Gast3737 (22. August 2008)

kleines Beispiel von mir: Fah zeigt mir rd. 3000ppd..gucke mal hier dort werden die Stats anders angezeigt! EOC ist das langsamste Statsglied weil Kakaostats den Server kurz nach Stanford aktualisiert! und die 24h sich auch auf 24h beziehen nicht auf den angebrochenen Tag


----------



## Bumblebee (22. August 2008)

So - die letzten 12 Stunden als 82er sind angebrochen - geniesst sie noch
Weil wir etwas "eingebrochen" sind ist nun meine ursprügliche Prognose doch korrekt
UBUNTU gibt uns die 82 zurück *nachdem* uns die Leute von EVGA überholt haben


----------



## Dudeness (22. August 2008)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> kleines Beispiel von mir: Fah zeigt mir rd. 3000ppd..gucke mal hier dort werden die Stats anders angezeigt! EOC ist das langsamste Statsglied weil Kakaostats den Server kurz nach Stanford aktualisiert! und die 24h sich auch auf 24h beziehen nicht auf den angebrochenen Tag



Stimmt. Bei mir zeigt er auch 47xx ppd. an. Trotzdem weicht die Angabe noch ca. 1000 ppd. vom Fahmon-Wert ab. 

Dudeness


----------



## nfsgame (22. August 2008)

Meine 8800GT soll lt Fahmon 4766ppd machen macht aber nur 3360 (hab ich gestern und heute ausprobiert).


----------



## Gast3737 (22. August 2008)

stelle mal im Fahmon l3f oder letzter Frame ein und gucke mal was bei Surfen und was du sonst so machst passiert...da müsste die Leistung einbrechen..aber im groben wenn du nicht viel dran arbeitest haut das schon hin...bei mir jedenfalls...wie man in den Stats sieht...3200ppd


----------



## Dudeness (22. August 2008)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> stelle mal im Fahmon l3f oder letzter Frame ein und gucke mal was bei Surfen und was du sonst so machst passiert...da müsste die Leistung einbrechen..aber im groben wenn du nicht viel dran arbeitest haut das schon hin...bei mir jedenfalls...wie man in den Stats sieht...3200ppd



Habe ich mal gemacht, Ergebnis: immernoch satte 5664,4 ppd. bzw. ca. 900 ppd. mehr als in den Statistiken angegeben.


----------



## Gast3737 (22. August 2008)

hemmm das ist komisch....ich bekomme mit der gpu2 langsame (2300ppd) Wu und schnelle (2900ppd) wu und gemischt plus console und Notebook bin ich dann bei rd 3200 ppd..verseh ich nicht....


----------



## Dudeness (22. August 2008)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> hemmm das ist komisch....ich bekomme mit der gpu2 langsame (2300ppd) Wu und schnelle (2900ppd) wu und gemischt plus console und Notebook bin ich dann bei rd 3200 ppd..verseh ich nicht....



mmh...ich werde es mal beobachten. Atm werden mir bei extremeoverclocking ja immerhin schon rund 4000 ppd. angezeigt. Mal schauen, was die Statistik so am Sonntag nach einer Woche nonstop falten sagt .

Dudeness


----------



## The Ian (22. August 2008)

also bei mir srimmt fahmon mit den stats weitestgehnd überein wenn ich durchfalten lassen würde


----------



## Gast3737 (22. August 2008)

bei mit haut es ja eben auch hin deswegen ist es ja so komisch...


----------



## nfsgame (22. August 2008)

Naja mich störts eigendlich nicht. Der FAhmon ppd-Wert ist ja eigendlich auch nur als grober Richtwert gedacht.


----------



## SilentKilla (22. August 2008)

NEIIIIIN, folding@evga hat uns überholt, ich will nicht mehr leben 

Na Spaß bei Seite. Ich finds voll cool, dass ich bei Extremeoverclocking.com mehr Punkte pro 24h habe, als FahMon mir als PPD's anzeigt. Total strange...


----------



## Lochti (22. August 2008)

man oh man , wolte doch nur unter den ersten 200 kommen , jetzt aber mag ich unter den ersten 150 kommen !


----------



## The Ian (23. August 2008)

so ist die einstellung richtig^^ und dann 100 und dann 50....mein ziel ist vorerst auch top 50


----------



## The Ian (23. August 2008)

ab nächste woche stecke ich dann wieder mehr zeit in die falterei, da ich da den tag über arbeite


----------



## SilentKilla (23. August 2008)

The Ian schrieb:


> ab nächste woche stecke ich dann wieder mehr zeit in die falterei, da ich da den tag über arbeite



Guckst du dem Rechner etwa zu, wie er faltet?   Aber gute Einstellung.


----------



## Lochti (23. August 2008)

So Platz 82 im Sack ! Was will man mehr !


----------



## sataan1234 (23. August 2008)

top 100 reicht mir dicke..!!!!!solang ich vor Lochti bin....


----------



## Lochti (23. August 2008)

Da muste dich aber mal wieder anstrengen !


----------



## Lochti (23. August 2008)

folding@evga sind vor uns , last mal am wochenende die rechner mal wieder qualmen ! 
Meiner hatte die wu´s schon in der nacht gefaltet , es machen bestimmt viele , habe mir mal die Juser angeschaut , die sich nur angemeldet haben , wenn die ein wu machen würden , würde es mal wieder ein sprung geben ! Man müste mal einen tag alle rechner einen wu machen lassen , das würde richtg ins auge fallen !


----------



## The Ian (23. August 2008)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> Guckst du dem Rechner etwa zu, wie er faltet?   Aber gute Einstellung.



nein aber momentan zock ich tags über und da ist die gpu-falterei abgeschaltet


----------



## sataan1234 (23. August 2008)

ich lass den rechner das ganze wochenende falten.
lochti ich bleib am ball und an deinen fersen


----------



## Lochti (23. August 2008)

sataan1234 schrieb:


> ich lass den rechner das ganze wochenende falten.
> lochti ich bleib am ball und an deinen fersen


 Will ich ja auch hoffen , den ich mag nicht alleine in die top 100 !


----------



## klefreak (23. August 2008)

@ sataan1234

wenn du den viewer zu machst, dann bekommst du auch mehr ppd !!

lg Klemens


----------



## DerSitzRiese (23. August 2008)

Ich widme mich auch wieder verstärkt der Falterei


----------



## Gast3737 (23. August 2008)

das beruhigt mich..wenn du wieder mitfaltest...


----------



## nfsgame (23. August 2008)

Seit gestern gehts bei mir auch wieder aufwärts klick mich ich bin ein Link.


----------



## Lochti (23. August 2008)

nfsgame schrieb:


> seit gestern gehts bei mir auch wieder aufwärts klick mich ich bin ein link.


 womit bitte bist du jetzt am falten , mit ein turbo ?


----------



## nfsgame (23. August 2008)

Nö meine 8800Gt ist wieder da. Stichwort 24/7.


----------



## Lochti (23. August 2008)

Das ist schön , dann können wir uns ja mal gedanken machen um den Platz 80 !


----------



## Filico (23. August 2008)

hab grad ne WU aus dem Projekt 5504. damit schaff ich 700-800 PPD mehr (laut Fahmon).  Momentan hab ich also 7800 PPD mit meiner GTX 260. Ansonsten liegen meine PPD meistens bei um die 7000 (Projekt 5506 oder 5015)

Kann das einer erklären?


----------



## nfsgame (23. August 2008)

Jedes Projekt ist anders. 5504 macht bei mir auch mehr ppd als 5506 (bei 5506 hab ich aber schon5316ppd)


----------



## Filico (23. August 2008)

ist ja auch egal, hauptsache die Punkte kommen rein


----------



## nfsgame (23. August 2008)

Finde ich auch


----------



## nfsgame (23. August 2008)

An alle die noch ein P35-Board im PC haben guckt mal hier.


----------



## Bumblebee (23. August 2008)

nfsgame schrieb:


> An alle die noch ein P35-Board im PC haben guckt mal hier.


 
Ja - das ist ein *wichtiger* Tip(p)


----------



## nfsgame (23. August 2008)

Ist ja auch von mir ! Ich hab auch mal nen Thread aufgemacht mit Praxistip(p)s und Tuning.


----------



## Lochti (23. August 2008)

Wustet ihr eigendlich das der entwickler des Bioskompendium gestorben ist ?

>Hans-Peter Schulz (Rufus), der Erschaffer des BIOS Kompendiums, ist am 04.08.2008 plötzlich und unerwartet verstorben.

Kann nur sagen , der hatte was Drauf !


----------



## nfsgame (23. August 2008)

Hoffentlich gibts nen guten, der das weiterführt.


----------



## Lochti (23. August 2008)

Hecki wird es weiter führen , und der kann das auch , aber ist schon komisch wenn man da her viel gelernt hat , ich bin damit auf deusch groß geworden ! so ziehen die jahre ins land !


----------



## CrashStyle (24. August 2008)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Hoffentlich gibts nen guten, der das weiterführt.



Ja hoffe ich auch!


----------



## FeuRenard (24. August 2008)

81 , mal sehen wie lang. Wie stehen denn die genauen Prognosen für die nahe Zukunft?


----------



## nfsgame (24. August 2008)

Die Prognose sieht gut aus. Uns überholt keiner mehr nur wir überholen welche.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


LOL! Wir überholen ATI Technologies!


----------



## Dudeness (24. August 2008)

FeuRenard schrieb:


> 81 , mal sehen wie lang. Wie stehen denn die genauen Prognosen für die nahe Zukunft?



Na ja, wenn man mal die Daten auf extremeoverclocking analysiert, dann werden wir uns wahrscheinlich irgendwo zwischen Rank 75-80 einreihen, sollte es so weitergehen wie in der letzten Woche.

Ich lasse meinem PC auf jeden Fall noch mindestens eine weitere Woche durchfalten  .

Dudeness


----------



## nfsgame (24. August 2008)

Bei mir falten immoment auch zwei 3870, zwei quads (einer mit 3,33 GHz einer mit 2,4GHz) und eine 8800GT. Alle natürlich 24/7! Hab mich schon in die Top 50 gefaltet.


----------



## The Ian (24. August 2008)

nfsgame schrieb:


> LOL! Wir überholen ATI Technologies!



na von uns haben auch glücklicherweise die meisten nvidea-grakas


----------



## Gast3737 (24. August 2008)

@the ian glück würde ich das nicht nennen...ATI rockt 

@nfsgame wenn man bedenkt das ich dich mal überholt habe...so kann es sich ändern...


----------



## Filico (24. August 2008)

nach 4 Wochen Falterei bin erst mal unter den Top100.

Schade nur, dass ich in den kommenden 3 Monaten nur noch am Wochenende falten kann. Vielleicht kann ich mich so zumindest unter den Top100 halten.

Kann man den GPU-Client eigentlich auch automatisch starten lassen?


----------



## Gast3737 (24. August 2008)

warum nicht, Consolen-Verknüpfung einfach in Autostart ziehen fertig...


----------



## Filico (24. August 2008)

warum bin ich da nicht selbst drauf gekommen 

vielleicht kann ich damit die ein oder andere WU erledigen. Besser als gar nichts.

Und vielleicht hol ich dich auch noch ein


----------



## Gast3737 (24. August 2008)

du holst mich sicher ein schließlich hast du ne GTX260 kurz mal 3 Tage 24h falten und du hast mich..


----------



## klefreak (24. August 2008)

es wird interessant, wenn wieder alle aus den Ferien raus sind, bei mir dauerts noch ein bisschen, bis ich "aufholen kann  )

lg Klemens


----------



## CrashStyle (24. August 2008)

TOP: 200 vor Augen! Ich komme.


----------



## Dudeness (24. August 2008)

Sehr gut. Wenn man die Diskussion hier beobachtet sieht man, dass der  interne Wettkampf um die Ränge (wieder) mehr und mehr entfacht. Das wiederum resultiert in einer besseren Teamleistung. 

Macht weiter so! Ich bin zwar erst seit knapp 1 1/2 Wochen am Start, aber mein Ziel ist am Ende der Woche mindestens unter den Top 100 zu sein. Bei gerade mal 400 - 500 aktiven usern eigentlich auch "nur" ein Minimalziel


----------



## CrashStyle (24. August 2008)

Dudeness schrieb:


> Sehr gut. Wenn man die Diskussion hier beobachtet sieht man, dass der  interne Wettkampf um die Ränge (wieder) mehr und mehr entfacht. Das wiederum resultiert in einer besseren Teamleistung.
> 
> Macht weiter so! Ich bin zwar erst seit knapp 1 1/2 Wochen am Start, aber mein Ziel ist am Ende der Woche mindestens unter den Top 100 zu sein. Bei gerade mal 400 - 500 aktiven usern eigentlich auch ein Minimalziel



Das find ich traurig das bei was sind es glaub über 1200 Mitglieder im Team, nur 400-500 Aktive User mitrechnen!


----------



## klefreak (24. August 2008)

Ferien?? 

zumindest bei mir ghet ab dem Studium der PC nur zum Schlafen aus 

lg Klemens

ps: strom kostet im Heim ja theoretisch nichts


----------



## Ratzinger-Sepp (24. August 2008)

FeuRenard schrieb:


> 81 , mal sehen wie lang. Wie stehen denn die genauen Prognosen für die nahe Zukunft?


 


Dudeness schrieb:


> Na ja, wenn man mal die Daten auf extremeoverclocking analysiert, dann werden wir uns wahrscheinlich irgendwo zwischen Rank 75-80 einreihen, sollte es so weitergehen wie in der letzten Woche.
> 
> Ich lasse meinem PC auf jeden Fall noch mindestens eine weitere Woche durchfalten  .
> 
> Dudeness


 
Mittelfristig (bis Jahresende) könnten wir in die Top 50 kommen! 

Langfristig würde es sogar in die Top 20 reichen!!! 

(vorausgesetzt wir bleiben so stark, wie in den letzten 7 Tagen)

Frohes Falten wünscht Euer Sepp


----------



## Filico (24. August 2008)

Der Top-Falter unseres Teams hat gesprochen... 

Sag mal, wie lang bist du überhaupt schon dabei? Faltest ohne Ende. Respekt


----------



## <--@ndré--> (24. August 2008)

Oh, am Freitag (vor GC) war ich noch ein den Top 100 - jetzt nicht mehr mehr. 

Aber morgen früh (nach knapp 10 Stunden Falten) werde ich sie vlt. wieder schaffen. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## Filico (24. August 2008)

war auch einer, der dich aus den Top100 geschubst hat


----------



## Leopardgecko (24. August 2008)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Das find ich traurig das bei was sind es glaub über 1200 Mitglieder im Team, nur 400-500 Aktive User mitrechnen!




Mittlerweile sind es über 1700 Mitglieder, von denen leider nur ca. 25% aktiv sind.
Das macht gerade mal etwas über 430 User, die für Punkte sorgen...


----------



## Ratzinger-Sepp (24. August 2008)

Filico schrieb:


> Sag mal, wie lang bist du überhaupt schon dabei?


 
Bin auch erst seit Dez 07 dabei, 
hab mich aber bis jetzt recht gut hochgefaltet. 

Greetz Sepp


----------



## Lochti (24. August 2008)

Ich bin Froh das ich zu den 25% gehöre , und der sagen kann ich war Aktiv dabei , nicht nur mit Name , auch mit Point´s ! Wir machen das schon , zwar langsam aber stätig !
So in etwa , sieht es in 365 Tagen aus !
Platz 39 PC Games Hardware 332,703 36,672,414 156,445,494



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lochti (24. August 2008)

Leopardgecko schrieb:


> Mittlerweile sind es über 1700 Mitglieder, von denen leider nur ca. 25% aktiv sind.
> Das macht gerade mal etwas über 430 User, die für Punkte sorgen...


 Du lagst schon nicht schlecht , so sieht es wirklich aus !
*Active Members* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

441  |  1,718  [25.7%]


----------



## nfsgame (25. August 2008)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> @nfsgame wenn man bedenkt das ich dich mal überholt habe...so kann es sich ändern...


 Du hast mich überholt als ich auf Klassenfahrt war. Da standen bei mir die PCs still .


----------



## <--@ndré--> (25. August 2008)

Ha, bin wieder in den Top 100.


----------



## Bumblebee (25. August 2008)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Ha, bin wieder in den Top 100.


 
WB an der Spitze


----------



## SilentKilla (25. August 2008)

Sooooo, ab heute werden ein Q6600 und 2x8800GT für mich mitfalten. Ich erwarte über 12000ppd.


----------



## Gast3737 (25. August 2008)

und ich will dann in drei Tagen die Mille fallen sehen!


----------



## SilentKilla (25. August 2008)

Jaa, auf jeden Fall


----------



## nfsgame (25. August 2008)

Na dann: Let's folding!


----------



## SilentKilla (25. August 2008)

Ich muss jetzt mal ganz dumm fragen, was eigentlich EUE bedeutet. Hab das schon oft gelesen, aber es ist mir nach wie vor schleierhaft


----------



## MESeidel (25. August 2008)

Early Unit End

Bedeutet der Core kommt beim rechnen in ein Problem und kann nicht weiter rechnen.
Somit ist die Arbeit an der WU futsch.

In der Regel bedeutet es, dass die WU vom Server "beschädigt" ist.
Kann aber auch am Core liegen.
Oder wenn die Übertaktung nicht stabil ist (und somit falsche Fließkommawerte berechnet werden).

Beim GPU2 Client gab es anfangs noch Teil-Punkte dafür, weil sie da so häufig waren.
Wie es mittlerweile ist, kann ich nicht sagen.
Bei SMP ist es aber oft ärgerlicher, weil man ja locker 2 Tage rechnet...


[EDIT]
sieht im Log so aus (SMP 6.22b2r3):



> [22:11:03] Completed 130000 out of 250000 steps  (52 percent)
> [22:14:27] Warning:  long 1-4 interactions
> [22:14:28] a_00.arc
> [22:14:28] No C.P. to deWarninWarning:  check for stray
> ...


----------



## SilentKilla (25. August 2008)

Mkay, danke für die Aufklärung. Ein EUE hatte ich leider auch schon oft 

Glücklicherweise benötigt mein SMP Client "nur" ca. 23h für eine WU


----------



## Gast3737 (26. August 2008)

24h später und der Killa hat noch 20000 Punkte bis zur Mille..

Ich bin heute morgen etwas greitzt über meine Stats, ich falte seit einer Woche ganz gut mit...aber die Stats sagen, dass ich 30 Tagen gerade mal einen Platz gut machen werde ...das nervt mich sowas von an. dafür hasse ich nv-falterei. man dimpelt seit Monaten für das Team rum und andere sind drei Wochen dabei und überholen einen, das nervt mächtig.....ich überlege ob ich mir ne gtx280 leiste, wenn ati seine karten mit 1gib frei gibt werden bei der gtx bestimmt die Preise sinken und für 230-250€ würde es schon ne Überlegung Wert sein. noch Kostet meine Wahl NV von Zotac gx280 Amp! edition 387€---> Futerama ich müsste damit dann insgesamt günstigen Falls bei 14000pt liegen(HD3870@8xpcie2.0 und gtx280@16xpcie2.0)


----------



## nfsgame (26. August 2008)

Hast du nicht nen P45-Board? Das macht doch nur 8x/8x 2.0 bei zwei grakas, oder?


----------



## Gast3737 (26. August 2008)

ahjö stimmt.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (26. August 2008)

so, ich hab jetzt mal wieder den smp angeworfen. mit zwei normalen Clients kommt man ja zu keinen vernünftigen Punkten. Hoffe ich pack die Deadline...


----------



## nfsgame (26. August 2008)

Hehe! Wir hatte eben in der Schule Webdesign und ich habe natürlcih meine Folding-Page vorgestellt. Meine Lehrerin war so begeistert von dem Projekt das sie die Schulrechner (E6600, HD2600 16 mal) mitfalten lassen will (auf meinem Namen und unser Team)!


----------



## SilentKilla (26. August 2008)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Hehe! Wir hatte eben in der Schule Webdesign und ich habe natürlcih meine Folding-Page vorgestellt. Meine Lehrerin war so begeistert von dem Projekt das sie die Schulrechner (E6600, HD2600 16 mal) mitfalten lassen will (auf meinem Namen und unser Team)!



Das is ja mal geil.  Lass mich mal raten: wenn du das einrichtest, dann bestimmt alles auf deinen Namen, oder?


----------



## nfsgame (26. August 2008)

Natürlich, wasn sonst!?


----------



## <--@ndré--> (26. August 2008)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> Lass mich mal raten: wenn du das einrichtest, dann bestimmt alles auf deinen Namen, oder?





nfsgame schrieb:


> (auf *meinem Namen *und unser Team)!


----------



## SilentKilla (26. August 2008)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Natürlich, wasn sonst!?



Stricher  

Muss sich deine Lehrerin noch ne Erlaubnis einholen, oder kannst du bald starten?

@ <--@ndré-->

Das hat er eben noch eingefügt


----------



## nfsgame (26. August 2008)

Ich hab kein Plan wann das losgeht. Ich kann ja einen PC auf deinem Namen laufenlassen . An sind die dinger sowieso immer.


----------



## SilentKilla (26. August 2008)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ich hab kein Plan wann das losgeht. Ich kann ja einen PC auf deinem Namen laufenlassen . An sind die dinger sowieso immer.



Oh, du bist ja nett. 

Aber lass mal, dann will jeder noch etwas abhaben. Machs mal alles auf deinen Namen, für mich falten imo eh schon 2xQ6600 + 1x8800GTX und 2x8800GT. Bald kommt noch ein Q9450 und nochmal 2x8800GT dazu


----------



## nfsgame (26. August 2008)

Ok dann lass ich das lieber hast recht.


----------



## The Ian (26. August 2008)

alter silent...wer deiner freunde sponsort dir da die rechenkaraft bzw wie hast du sie dazu gebracht?^^


----------



## SilentKilla (26. August 2008)

The Ian schrieb:


> alter silent...wer deiner freunde sponsort dir da die rechenkaraft bzw wie hast du sie dazu gebracht?^^



Naja ich hatte schon ne Menge Punkte angesammelt und ihnen gesagt, dass es besser wäre unter meinem Namen zu falten, weil es sonst Ewig dauern würde ehe sie ordentlich Punkte angesammelt haben. Da sie ihre Rechner eh immer 24/7 laufen lassen, dann könnten die in der Zeit auch was Sinnvolles machen. Und weil unter uns eh ein wenig battlen wegen der Rechner ist sind sie damit eingestiegen.

Der Kumpel mit dem Q6600 und den 2 8800GT macht schon länger mit und der andere ließ bisher nur einen Graka Client laufen, weil sein Board zu warm geworden ist. Wenn wir das demnächst behoben haben, machen dann bei ihm der SMP Client und 2 GPU Clients mit.


----------



## CrashStyle (26. August 2008)

Hätte auch gerne 2-3 Rechner die nur falten! Abgesehen vom strom!



SilentKilla schrieb:


> Naja ich hatte schon ne Menge Punkte angesammelt und ihnen gesagt, dass es besser wäre unter meinem Namen zu falten, weil es sonst Ewig dauern würde ehe sie ordentlich Punkte angesammelt haben. Da sie ihre Rechner eh immer 24/7 laufen lassen, dann könnten die in der Zeit auch was Sinnvolles machen. Und weil unter uns eh ein wenig battlen wegen der Rechner ist sind sie damit eingestiegen.
> 
> Der Kumpel mit dem Q6600 und den 2 8800GT macht schon länger mit und der andere ließ bisher nur einen Graka Client laufen, weil sein Board zu warm geworden ist. Wenn wir das demnächst behoben haben, machen dann bei ihm der SMP Client und 2 GPU Clients mit.


----------



## Lochti (26. August 2008)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Hätte auch gerne 2-3 Rechner die nur falten! Abgesehen vom strom!


ich habe auch leider nur drei rechner am laufen !
was ist den mit meiner signatur los ?


----------



## <--@ndré--> (26. August 2008)

Ich nur einen und 'ne PS3. 

Reicht aber auch - danach gehen die Stromkosten ja explosiv in die Höhe. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## FeuRenard (26. August 2008)

Lochti schrieb:


> ich habe auch leider nur drei rechner am laufen !
> was ist den mit meiner signatur los ?


server sind off


			
				Server schrieb:
			
		

> *Service Temporarily Unavailable*
> 
> The server is temporarily unable to service your request due to planned maintenance downtime.
> This means we are *doing backups* or *making changes* to critical files which requires the site to be offline.
> Please try again later.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (26. August 2008)

Warum wunderst du dich?



> This means we are doing backups or making changes to critical files which requires the site to be offline.


----------



## Lochti (26. August 2008)

FeuRenard schrieb:


> server sind i-wie off


 soll ich den ein rechner sponsern ? Nein habe keinen , muß die ja zum falten haben !


----------



## FeuRenard (26. August 2008)

@andre: ja nee, unglücklich formuliert


----------



## <--@ndré--> (26. August 2008)

Kein Problem. 

Habe die Grafikkarte jetzt mal auf sichere Werte übertaktet und habe nun 5385ppd (GPU2only).

Gruß,
André


----------



## Leopardgecko (26. August 2008)

Platz *80* wäre geschafft!

...aber irgendwie komme ich nicht mehr vom Fleck.
Ich falte wie ein Irrer und brauche noch mindestens eine Woche, um platzmäßig was zu reißen...und in den Top 20 Producern werde ich auch immer weiter durchgereicht. 
Ich glaube, ich brauche eine neue Grafikkarte...


----------



## Filico (26. August 2008)

Du sagst es. Bis vor 1 oder 2 Wochen war ich noch mit 3700 unter den Top20 Producern. Jetzt braucht man schon mindestens 4600.
Wenn ich meine GTX260 24/7 durchlaufen lassen würde, könnte ich 7800 pro Tag erreichen. Bin aber momentan in nem Studentenwohnheim. Wenn ich hier noch nen passendes Zweitsystem hätte, könnte ich Punkte ohne Ende machen ohne mich um die Stromrechnung zu kümmern.

Hm, mal sehen ob sich da noch was machen lässt


----------



## Gast3737 (27. August 2008)

Leopardgecko schrieb:


> ...aber irgendwie komme ich nicht mehr vom Fleck.
> Ich falte wie ein Irrer und brauche noch mindestens eine Woche, um platzmäßig was zu reißen...





Filico schrieb:


> Du sagst es. Bis vor 1 oder 2 Wochen war ich noch mit 3700 unter den Top20 Producern. Jetzt braucht man schon mindestens 4600.
> ..


wenigstens bin ich nicht der einzige der hier jammert..


----------



## nfsgame (27. August 2008)

Also ich komme gut vorran!


----------



## Gast3737 (27. August 2008)

meine Demotivation endete heute in PC aus..wie man in der sig sieht heute keine Punkte


----------



## nfsgame (27. August 2008)

Wie willste denn da Punkte machen wenn du keine machst!?

edit: was für ein intelligenter Satz !


----------



## der_yappi (27. August 2008)

Zum nVidia-Client:

Hat jmd. schon die neuen Treiber mit F@H getestet?
PCGH - Downloads: Download: Nvidia Geforce 177.92 Beta - Nvidia, Geforce, Treiber, driver, 177.79, beta

Laufen die gut, oder sollte man die Finger davon lassen?

MfG Pascal


----------



## Lochti (27. August 2008)

mal ne frage ,habe vista neu installiert , und bekomme den 6.20 client nicht installiert !Woran kann das liegen ?

Gruß Lochti


----------



## nfsgame (27. August 2008)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Zum nVidia-Client:
> 
> Hat jmd. schon die neuen Treiber mit F@H getestet?
> PCGH - Downloads: Download: Nvidia Geforce 177.92 Beta - Nvidia, Geforce, Treiber, driver, 177.79, beta
> ...


 Hm.. Werde ich morgen mal ausprobieren. Ich berichte dann wie die 8800gt reagiert.


----------



## Wicke75de (27. August 2008)

Hatte mit dem 177.79 den totalen PPD-Einbruch ( von über 10000 auf 5000-7500 ). Könnte aber auch an der 8.07.18 Beta des Physx gelegen haben. Bin jetzt wieder auf 177.39 und 8.06.12 zurück und hab wieder 10000.


----------



## The Ian (27. August 2008)

ist das nur bei mir so oder könnt ihr dass auch bestätigen....in letzer zeit sind meine ppd um 500-700 weniger geworden, obwohl ich mein system übertaktet hatte (vorher nicht) oder liegt es gar daran?


----------



## Leopardgecko (27. August 2008)

The Ian schrieb:


> ist das nur bei mir so oder könnt ihr dass auch bestätigen....in letzer zeit sind meine ppd um 500-700 weniger geworden, obwohl ich mein system übertaktet hatte (vorher nicht) oder liegt es gar daran?



Da bist du nicht alleine.
Bei mir sind es zwar keine 500-700 Punkte, aber im Bereich der 300 Punkte liegt der Rückgang schon.
Weis der Geier...


----------



## The Ian (27. August 2008)

bin ich ja in der hinsicht beruhigt, dass ich nicht der einzige bin^^


----------



## Gast3737 (27. August 2008)

komisch ist das das Phänomen bei WU'S auf tritt die man vorher mit deutlich mehr gefaltet hat..andere bleiben wiederum gleich...


----------



## <--@ndré--> (27. August 2008)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> komisch ist das das Phänomen bei WU'S auf tritt die man vorher mit deutlich mehr gefaltet hat..andere bleiben wiederum gleich...



Sry, den Satz versteh' ich jetzt gerade nicht. Ich versuch' ihm mir mal zusammen zureimen........


----------



## SilentKilla (28. August 2008)

.|.
 .|. 
 .|.
\ /
 .|.


----------



## CrashStyle (28. August 2008)

@SilentKilla

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum erreichen der 1.000.000 Punkte marke! Mach weiter so.

mfg chris aka CrashStyle


----------



## Bumblebee (28. August 2008)

Grosses *GRATS* auch von mir

  Wenn alle so falten würden ....


----------



## Gast3737 (28. August 2008)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Sry, den Satz versteh' ich jetzt gerade nicht. Ich versuch' ihm mir mal zusammen zureimen........



fange mal ab hier an zulesen dann weisst du was ich meine..


----------



## <--@ndré--> (28. August 2008)

Ja, ich weiß worauf sich der Satz bezieht. 

Um das mal zu generalisieren:
Einige WUs dauern auf einmal länger - andere dauern hingegen immer noch genau geil lang.


@SilentKilla: 

@cerespk91: Noch eine WU - dann habe ich dich wieder... 

Gruß,
André


----------



## SilentKilla (28. August 2008)

Hehe, danke, danke.

Hab nun endlich auch Bumblebee aka TheWasp bei Folding abschütteln können. (Net traurig sein  ) Wenn es bei der aktuellen Faltleistung aller Mitfalter bleibt, ist mir der 1. Platz in etwa einem halben Jahr sicher


----------



## Bumblebee (28. August 2008)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> Hab nun endlich auch Bumblebee aka TheWasp bei Folding abschütteln können. (Net traurig sein  )


 
Wie würde Col. Tigh von der GALACTICA sagen:
"T'was fraking time - gods-dammit" 

Wurde langsam einsam "da oben"


----------



## nfsgame (28. August 2008)

@SilentKilla: Super gemacht! So ne ppd möchte ich auch gerne haben .

Ich konnte heute noch keine WUs abliefern weil der ganze LK kein Inet hatte . Telekom hat bestimmt wieder nen Kabel angefressen .


----------



## SilentKilla (28. August 2008)

@nfsgame

Wie siehst mit den Rechnern an deiner Schule aus? Wann gehts los?


----------



## nfsgame (28. August 2008)

Keine Ahnung ich hake aber nochmal nach.


----------



## Leopardgecko (28. August 2008)

nfsgame schrieb:


> ...Telekom hat bestimmt wieder nen Kabel angefressen .



Nicht die Telekom frisst die Kabel an, sondern die bösen Baggerfahrer und Pressluftbehämmerten. 
Die Telekom darf es dann anschließend wieder flicken...


----------



## <--@ndré--> (28. August 2008)

Und vorher sagen: "Wir konnten nach ausgiebigen Tests und Nachforschungen keine Signalstörung für Ihren Anschluss feststellen."

Gruß,
André


----------



## The Ian (28. August 2008)

wie soll auch ne störung vorliegen wenn kein signal existiert? xD


----------



## nfsgame (28. August 2008)

Nun ja jetzt gehts ja wieder.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (28. August 2008)

Das interessiert die Telekom doch nicht. 

Man, die 8600GT ist so 'ne Kröte. Macht gerade mal 1300ppd - der CPU hingegen macht sich (sehr) gut, 700ppd sind für ein nonOCed Dualcore doch gut. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## The Ian (28. August 2008)

bei mir sacken die ppd immer weiter ab...ursprünglich war ich mal bei 5200ppd und jetzt sind es nur noch 4300...was wird denn das?


----------



## CrashStyle (28. August 2008)

Lochti schrieb:


> ich habe auch leider nur drei rechner am laufen !
> was ist den mit meiner signatur los ?



Nix was soll den damit sein?


----------



## <--@ndré--> (28. August 2008)

Das war vorgestern - da gingen die Sig nicht wegen einer Downtime von folding.extremeoverclocking.com. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## CrashStyle (28. August 2008)

okay.


----------



## nfsgame (29. August 2008)

Hehe. Ich durchbreche heute die 5000er ppd-Marke.


----------



## Gast3737 (29. August 2008)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Das war vorgestern - da gingen die Sig nicht wegen einer Downtime von folding.extremeoverclocking.com.
> 
> Gruß,
> André


heute ist Kakaostats.com down..das ist meine Lieblingsstats seite...und nur 0,5h langsamer als stanford


----------



## Bumblebee (29. August 2008)

Wird schon wiederkommen ...
Fürchte dich nicht


----------



## CrashStyle (29. August 2008)

TOP 200 wären geschafft! JuHu


----------



## nfsgame (29. August 2008)

Dann gib mal Gas! Gratz!


----------



## <--@ndré--> (29. August 2008)

Yeah, ich habe endlich _cerespk91_ überholt (wir liefern uns ja auch so ein kleines Duell unter Freunden ).

Aber ich frage mich, wie Leute hier auf einen 24h Avg von >10.000 Punkte. kommen.

Gruß,
André


----------



## nfsgame (29. August 2008)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Aber ich frage mich, wie Leute hier auf einen 24h Avg von >10.000 Punkte. kommen.


Geforces in 24/7 .


----------



## SilentKilla (29. August 2008)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> ...Aber ich frage mich, wie Leute hier auf einen 24h Avg von >10.000 Punkte. kommen.
> 
> Gruß,
> André



Ist ganz einfach. Man nehme 2 Rechner mit Q6600 und 8800GTX bzw. 2x8800GT und lasse sie 24/7 laufen.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (29. August 2008)

Und was ist mit Stromkosten? Also ich falte zwar auch so 12 Stunden/Day, aber _ganz_ egal ist mir das dann auch nicht. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## SilentKilla (29. August 2008)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Und was ist mit Stromkosten? Also ich falte zwar auch so 12 Stunden/Day, aber _ganz_ egal ist mir das dann auch nicht.
> 
> Gruß,
> André



Stromkosten interessieren nicht. Alles für die Wissenschaft


----------



## nfsgame (29. August 2008)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> Stromkosten interessieren nicht. Alles für die Wissenschaft


Genau! Strom bezahlen sowieso meine Eltern.


----------



## SilentKilla (29. August 2008)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Genau! Strom bezahlen sowieso meine Eltern.



Wissen sie denn, dass dein Rechner 24/7 durchpowert?


----------



## Gast3737 (29. August 2008)

meine Freundin ist zwei Wochen nicht da..sie weiss es nicht...nur der Zähler weiss es...


----------



## nfsgame (29. August 2008)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> Wissen sie denn, dass dein Rechner 24/7 durchpowert?


Nö wenn meine mutter entdeckt das der Rechner an ist denn sag ich immer "verdammtes ding! schonwieder von allein angegangen!". Es weiß auch nur der Zähler.


----------



## SilentKilla (29. August 2008)

Hab grad mal nen Stromrechner gefüttert.

Würde ein Rechner im Raum München ca. 500 Watt aus der Dose ziehen, dann würden im Jahr nur für diesen Rechner im 24/7 Betrieb ca. 4800 kWh anfallen, was bei den aktuellen Preisen etwa *900 Euro* im Jahr ergibt.

Ich hab aber keinen Preisvergleich gefüttert, sondern einen Rechner von einer Anbieterseite. Vergleicht man wirds bestimmt noch etwas günstiger.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (29. August 2008)

Bei sind es vielleicht 1000kWh beim aktuellen Gebrauch.


----------



## nfsgame (29. August 2008)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> Hab grad mal nen Stromrechner gefüttert.
> 
> Würde ein Rechner im Raum München ca. 500 Watt aus der Dose ziehen, dann würden im Jahr nur für diesen Rechner im 24/7 Betrieb ca. 4800 kWh anfallen, was bei den aktuellen Preisen etwa *900 Euro* im Jahr ergibt.
> 
> Ich hab aber keinen Preisvergleich gefüttert, sondern einen Rechner von einer Anbieterseite. Vergleicht man wirds bestimmt noch etwas günstiger.


Hm du hast mich ins Grübeln gebracht...
Wenn im Januar nen Brief kommt wo eon draufsteht und meine Mutter/mein VAter grösse Augen machen dann weiß ich was fürnen Brief es ist.



<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Bei sind es vielleicht 1000kWh beim aktuellen Gebrauch.
> 
> Ach ja, Mama weiß es auch nicht - nur Papa. Der sagt immer: "Falte doch bei Mama, die merkt das eh nicht!"


Dein Vater ist ja fies!


----------



## Gast3737 (29. August 2008)

oder du sagst es liegt an der alten Waschmaschine oder am alten Herd und den vielen Glühlampen die ständig an sind..hihihi


----------



## nfsgame (29. August 2008)

Ich hab mir schon was ausgedacht:
Meine Eltern haben sich nen neuen "kranken" Fernseher gekauft. Ich sag einfach das der es ist der soviel zieht.


----------



## SilentKilla (29. August 2008)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Bei sind es vielleicht 1000kWh beim aktuellen Gebrauch.
> 
> Ach ja, Mama weiß es auch nicht - nur Papa. Der sagt immer: "Falte doch bei Mama, die merkt das eh nicht!"





Ein Fall fürs Sprüche Best-of..... ......so geiiiil....


----------



## nfsgame (29. August 2008)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> Ein Fall fürs Sprüche Best-of..... ......so geiiiil....


Der muss da rein!


----------



## SilentKilla (29. August 2008)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Der muss da rein!



Steht drin


----------



## <--@ndré--> (29. August 2008)

Ach ne. 
Jetzt bin ich da wieder drin - also so lustig ist der jetzt auch nicht. Aber mal BTT:

Habe mal im Stromanbietervergleich nachgeschaut - unser (ENNI) war ganz unten bzw. am teuersten. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## nfsgame (29. August 2008)

Ich hab mir gerade mal die Team Stats durch geguckt. da ist tatsächlich einer der *nochmehr* ppd macht als SilentKilla. Wer da wohl hintersteckt!?


----------



## SilentKilla (29. August 2008)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ich hab mir gerade mal die Team Stats durch geguckt. da ist tatsächlich einer der *nochmehr* ppd macht als SilentKilla. Wer da wohl hintersteckt!?



Hui, da kriegt man ja große Augen.  Ich hoffe er outet sich mal hier im Forum. 

Naja würden meine SMP Clients gut laufen und der Rechner meines Kumpels net ständig abstinken, dann würden wir laut FahMon rund 20000ppd machen.


----------



## Gast3737 (29. August 2008)

vorallem erst drei Wochen dabei!


----------



## <--@ndré--> (29. August 2008)

Also mit einem einzelnen PC schafft man 12k Avg nur mit GTX280. Würde ich jetzt mal so sagen. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## Gast3737 (29. August 2008)

angeblich geht das ja nun doch nicht so wie Carsten berichtete..


----------



## CrashStyle (29. August 2008)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> angeblich geht das ja nun doch nicht so wie Carsten berichtete..



Ja da bin ich auch gespannt drauf!


----------



## <--@ndré--> (29. August 2008)

So - ich hab meine 250ste WU fertig. Find' ich schon toll der Wissenschaft helfen zu können. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß,
André


----------



## Filico (29. August 2008)

Ich hab da mal ne Frage: Muss ich für F@h zwingend einen Bildschirm angeschlossen haben? Überleg mir grad, ob ich mir noch ein Zweit-Sys zusammenstelle und dann per Remote drauf zugreifen würde. 

Den könnt ich hier, in einer Studentenbude, rund um die Uhr laufen lassen. Strom kostet mir ja nichts.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (29. August 2008)

Also du kannst ja ruhig erstmal den Monitor anschließen um alles zu konfiguieren (z.B. "Auto Login") und dann den Monitor wieder an Sys1. Ist kein Problem - du hast es halt nur nicht so komfortabel wie sonst.

Gruß,
André


----------



## Bumblebee (29. August 2008)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> Hui, da kriegt man ja große Augen.  Ich hoffe er outet sich mal hier im Forum.


 
Dem schliesse ich mich an
Vor Allem, wenn mein "Waffenbruder" Killa mit mir um die Top-Platzierung "ringt" dann bleibt das in der (PCGHx-)Familie

Ich lass mir aber nur ungern von einem Unbekannten mit Rechenzentrum im Rücken den Rang ablaufen

Also... *Meld er sich!!*
und ... *Ham se jedient??*

... Ich geh Kaffee holen - bevor es wieder heisst "Ruhig Brauner"


----------



## <--@ndré--> (29. August 2008)

Ruhig Brauner - hol' dir mal 'nen Kaffee. 

Kann mir einer sagen ob man für den CPU-Clienten v6.20 nur noch so geile WUs bekommt? 
Hatte vorher immer beim CPU-Client so 100ppd, jetzt habe ich beim Projekt 2621 knapp 700ppd (nicht übertaktet!!!).

Gruß,
André


----------



## Gast3737 (29. August 2008)

ich weiss mein Kleiner hättest du aufmerksam in Howto Console gelesen wüsstest du das, miau...


----------



## <--@ndré--> (29. August 2008)

Hab ich - find da aber nix. 

Höchstens, dass der Client immer "die neusten WUs" bekommt.

Gruß,
André


----------



## Gast3737 (29. August 2008)

naja ganz unten im "Anhang" fast zum Schluß meinte ich ja auch mit Sreenshot!


----------



## <--@ndré--> (29. August 2008)

Häää??  
Ich glaube ich checks' heute einfach nicht mehr.

Besser mal 'ne Schokolade verdrücken damit die Gehirnzellen wieder arbeiten. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## FeuRenard (29. August 2008)

diese 2620 und 2621 WUs sin ja echt der Hammer!

Hatte vorher bisher knapp 7000ppd (GPU: 5800 + SMP (auf 75%, da sonst Bluescreen)1200)
Jetz hab ich ca. 8300ppd (ham leider nur 3 von 4 kernen so ne "Wunder-WU" bekommen)

EDIT: Im Nachhinein ist mir jetzt aufgefallen, dass der Kern mit "-advmethods" die 262x NICHT bekommen hat. Die anderen hatten diese Flag nich un ham se bekommen. Is das bei euch auch so?


----------



## Gast3737 (29. August 2008)

..oder 4729 für die HD3870 und 5113 für die Console das ist auch eine gesunde Mischung!


----------



## C2THEK (30. August 2008)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> ...
> Ich lass mir aber nur ungern von einem Unbekannten mit Rechenzentrum im Rücken den Rang ablaufen
> 
> Also... *Meld er sich!!*
> ...



ICH bin dann wohl der große Unbekannte...
Vor euch kann man aber auch nix geheim halten zefix!


----------



## CrashStyle (30. August 2008)

C2THEK schrieb:


> ICH bin dann wohl der große Unbekannte...
> Vor euch kann man aber auch nix geheim halten zefix!



Nein! Wir bekommen alles mit^^


----------



## Speed-E (30. August 2008)

.. manchmal dauerts nur etwas.


----------



## Bumblebee (30. August 2008)

C2THEK schrieb:


> ICH bin dann wohl der große Unbekannte...
> Vor euch kann man aber auch nix geheim halten zefix!


 
Hallo, grosser *EX*-Unbekanner und willkommen in der "Familie" 
Jetzt darfste falten bis die Schwarte kracht


----------



## <--@ndré--> (30. August 2008)

Jetzt darfste vorallem verraten WAS bei dir faltet. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## SilentKilla (30. August 2008)

Auch ein herzliches Willkommen von mir hier im Forum und bei Folding. 

Ich bin auch neugierig und will wissen was da in deinem deinen Gehäuse/en steckt.


----------



## Kone (30. August 2008)

also bevor ich mein prob erklär hier mein sys :

x2 3800+ @stock 2ghz(ich weiss is lahm , ich warte noch bis 45 nm phenom kommt)
2gb OCZ Platinum @stock ddr2 800
club 3d hd4850
ecs A770M-A 
400gb samsung hd403lj
und nen 550watt netzteil 

so mein problem ist wie man auf den screenshot  sieht das ich nur ~1100ppd's
schaff ,
ich weiss dass meine cpu nich die schnellste is!
aber rein rechnerisch, 
is meine cpu so lahm das sie meine graka mehr als 60% ausbremst?


thx for help
Kone


----------



## SilentKilla (30. August 2008)

Hab mal mein neues Stromkostenmessgerät zwischen Steckdose und Rechner gehangen.

Mit SMP und GPU Client verbrät mein Rechner 400W


----------



## C2THEK (30. August 2008)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ich hab mir gerade mal die Team Stats durch geguckt. da ist tatsächlich einer der *nochmehr* ppd macht als SilentKilla. Wer da wohl hintersteckt!?




 Ich hab schon auf so nen Kommentar gewartet  

 

Also eigentlich lass ich mein rechner bloß einmal am Tag falten (und zwar nur in der Zeit in der ich meine Emails abrufe...) 






Spaß ohne  also derzeit hängt bei mir fast 24/7 dran: 

QX9650 @ 3,7 Ghz (wobei der eigentlich kaum was reißt PPD-technisch)
2x GTX 260 FTW (700/1500/1200)
8800GTS 512 (Stock)
Im Firmenserver hab ich noch:
 

2x 8800 GS (ebenfalls Stock) 


Mal schaun, ob ich irgendwo zusätzlich noch günstig zwei GTX260er herbekomm (kosten ja fast nix mehr )  199€ /stück - und die falten sowas habt ihr noch nicht gesehn... 

 



   [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]


----------



## <--@ndré--> (30. August 2008)

Freak ! 

Lass' ma QX gegen E6420 tauschen. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## SilentKilla (30. August 2008)

C2THEK schrieb:


> Ich hab schon auf so nen Kommentar gewartet
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Krasse Sache...du kaufst die GTX 260er aber net nur des Faltens wegen, oder?


----------



## <--@ndré--> (30. August 2008)

Wenn er schon zwei hat glaube ich nicht, dass er sich noch zwei fürs Zocken holt. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## C2THEK (30. August 2008)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> Krasse Sache...du kaufst die GTX 260er aber net nur des Faltens wegen, oder?



so kann man das nicht sagen, (die 2x 8800 GS im Firmenserver würd ich dann halt gegen 2x GTX260er eintauschen) da die server quasi eh strom ohne ende brauchen, fallen die 260er nicht ins gewicht... tja und die server laufen 24/7 (bringen also ordentlich punkte )
die zwei 8800GS werden dann ein Fall für ebay...


----------



## Filico (30. August 2008)

die 2x GTX260 machen doch bestimmt schon mindestens 15000 PPD (Fahmon). Meine allein macht schon 7600-7800 PPD OC. hab jetzt noch meinen Q9450 laufen, macht knapp 1800. den hab ich aber auch schon bei 2800 gesehen. Und dazu läuft noch ne 8600M GT im Schleppi mit 1500.

Komme also auf insgesamt 11000 PPD. die 260er reißen echt was raus.


----------



## C2THEK (30. August 2008)

Ich habs noch gar nicht wirklich zusammengezählt, dürfte aber (wenn alles toujour durchlaufen würde) so auf 26.000 ppd kommen

mit den noch nicht vorhanden zusätzlichen zwei 260ern wärens dann so um die 35.000 ppd.

naja wir werden sehn... ich arbeite dran


----------



## nfsgame (30. August 2008)

Meine güte du bist echt verrückt! Da ist SilentKilla ja noch harmlos gegen!


----------



## SilentKilla (30. August 2008)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Meine güte du bist echt verrückt! Da ist SilentKilla ja noch harmlos gegen!



Hey, ich bin nicht verrückt.... 

Aber C2THEK soll nur machen. Er ist ne gute Bereicherung unseres Teams. Und du nfsgame stresst mal deine Info-Lehrerin damit noch paar Schulrechner mitfalten können.


----------



## Bumblebee (30. August 2008)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Meine güte du bist echt verrückt! Da ist SilentKilla ja noch harmlos gegen!


 
Bin froh - ich bin demnach *noch* harmloser als Killa 
Ich werd ja nicht mal erwähnt


----------



## Gast3737 (30. August 2008)

boa meine Console hat mich jetzt ewig gefoltert, diese will beim neuen Core a0 einfach keine Zwischenpunkte setzen, wenn du dann die Console wieder an machst, kommt fahmon ins schlingern weil die behinderten Files nicht odendlich geschrieben werden...boah ich könnt abdrehn...ruhig Brauner ist schon ok, gute seite von Sven, bleibe ja ruhig..weiter Grid zocken...


----------



## The Ian (30. August 2008)

jo grid beruhigt die nerven und ist mit den texturmod echt hammergeil anzusehen


----------



## The Ian (30. August 2008)

achso und bei c2thek würde mich auch gerne mal interessieren, wie der seine graka mit nem hanutapapier gemoddet hat


----------



## sataan1234 (30. August 2008)

Professor Bachem denkt bereits weiter: "Vielleicht helfen uns die Schnellrechner sogar, neue Computergenerationen dem menschlichen Hirn nachzuempfinden." Es wäre praktische Energieeinsparung. Immerhin benötigt das Gehirn des Menschen für seine Rechenstärke von 90 Petaflops gerade 60 Watt, ein großer Computer hingegen läuft mit zwei bis zehn Millionen Watt


P.S:60 Watt,kann man bestimmt noch was ocen..hehe


----------



## The Ian (30. August 2008)

ich sag nur quantencomputer...wenn wir soweit gekommen sind, dass die auch richtig laufen ham wir rechenkraft bis zum abwinken auf 5cm² ich sag nur soviel...in einer sec so viele berechnungen wie das weltall atome besitzt...und nun lass ich euch mit eurer beschränkten vorsellungskraft sitzen xDDD


----------



## C2THEK (31. August 2008)

The Ian schrieb:


> achso und bei c2thek würde mich auch gerne mal interessieren, wie der seine graka mit nem hanutapapier gemoddet hat



wo steht, dass ich meine Grakas gemoddet hab?

...kennst du nicht diese Hanuta-Aufkleber?


----------



## Leopardgecko (31. August 2008)

...das Forum ist wieder da! 
Ich hatte heute Morgen die ganze Zeit *Internal Server Error*.

Und auf Platz* 79 *sind wir auch vorgerückt!
...und ich habe endlich die 600k Marke geschafft...


----------



## nfsgame (31. August 2008)

Hey! Es geht ja doch noch vorran!


----------



## Lochti (31. August 2008)

Ich selber habe auch problemme mit dem server , aber das merkwürdige ist ja das von den client 6.20 , habe nachgelesen , soll wohl auch die nacht abgeschmiert sein ! Ich bekomme keine Packete !


----------



## Leopardgecko (31. August 2008)

Bei mir liefen die Clients letzte Nacht ohne Probleme durch.


----------



## nfsgame (31. August 2008)

Ich bekomme Packete aber kann nix absenden. So langsam läuft die queue über.


----------



## Lochti (31. August 2008)

Nicht aufregen ...... ganz ruhig ...... kann nur besser werden !


----------



## Lochti (31. August 2008)

*August 27, 2008*

*Stats hiccup -- running again*

A server hung last night. It's back running now and the stats are updating again (as of 6:30am PDT). The backlogged points will appear later today.

Original News Folding !


----------



## Lochti (31. August 2008)

Lochti schrieb:


> *August 27, 2008*
> 
> *Stats hiccup -- running again*
> 
> ...


 Die haben bestimmt alle für die nacht einen Serverhänger bestellt !


----------



## nfsgame (31. August 2008)

Lochti schrieb:


> *August 27, 2008*
> 
> *http://folding.typepad.com/news/2008/08/stats-hiccup----running-again.html*


Irgendwie haben wir aber heute den 31sten. Und der Stats Server hat herzlich wenig mit dem WU-Server zu tun.


----------



## Lochti (31. August 2008)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Irgendwie haben wir aber heute den 31sten. Und der Stats Server hat herzlich wenig mit dem WU-Server zu tun.


 Die haben bestimmt kein 2008 update , wie damals das 2000 update !


----------



## Leopardgecko (31. August 2008)

Wer von Euch verwendet denn eine GeForce GTX260 zum Falten?
Wie viele ppd müßte man damit ungefär machen? Ich meine, ich hätte hier schon mal irgendwo etwas von 7500ppd gelesen, finde den Thread aber nicht mehr.

Ich habe seit gestern eine GTX260 eingebaut, aber die ppd sind im Standardtakt auch nicht höher als bei meiner übertakteten 8800GTS/640 @640/960 MHz. 
Der Wert liegt bei ca. 4200ppd. 
Da sollte doch sicher mehr möglich sein, oder?

Auch ein erster leichter Übertaktungsversuch brachte keinen größeren Erfolge.
Habe z.Zt. den 177.92beta drauf.
Könnte es der Treiber sein, oder liegt es daran, das mein Mainboard nur PCIe 1.1 unterstützt, die Karte aber schon PCIe 2.0?


----------



## Lochti (31. August 2008)

Schaut euch das mal an , man kann es auch übertreiben , beim Benchmark gab es sehr viele Streifen 
techPowerUp GPU-Z Validation uuusq


----------



## Lochti (31. August 2008)

Leopardgecko schrieb:


> Wer von Euch verwendet denn eine GeForce GTX2600 zum Falten?
> Wie viele ppd müßte man damit machen?
> 
> Ich habe seit gestern eine GTX260 eingebaut, aber die ppd sind im Standardtakt auch nicht höher als bei meiner übertakteten 8800GTS/640 @640/960 MHz.
> ...


 Frag mal Dudeness , derhat doch auch so ne karte drinne !


----------



## <--@ndré--> (31. August 2008)

Ich würde jetzt mal auf die schnelle sagen, das die PCIe-Schnittstelle limitiert.

Gruß,
André


----------



## The Ian (31. August 2008)

C2THEK schrieb:


> wo steht, dass ich meine Grakas gemoddet hab?
> 
> ...kennst du nicht diese Hanuta-Aufkleber?



steht in deiner sig drinne...aber jetzt weiß ich ja was sich dahinter verbirgt^^


----------



## Dudeness (31. August 2008)

Lochti schrieb:


> Frag mal Dudeness , derhat doch auch so ne karte drinne !




Jo, nicht ganz, aber fast . Ich habe eine GTX 280@Stock am Start. 

Nach 4 Tagen Falten kann ich sagen, dass sie im Durchschnitt ca. 1000 - 2500 pdd. mehr macht als meine 8800 GTS 512 @ 760/1782/1100 - mehr als rund 7400 pdd habe nur mit dem gpu2-clieten bisher noch nicht erreichen können . Ich bin aber davon überzeugt, dass dies stark abhängig von der jeweiligen WU ist.

Wie pcgh_Carsten es bereits in meinem/dem "GTX 280"-Thread erwähnt hat, machen die GTX 280 scheinbar "nur" so um die 7000 pdd. (wenn alles gut läuft), da der Client für die GT 200 Chipsätze scheinbar noch nicht optimiert ist bzw. diese nicht ausreicht.

@Leopardgecko:
Es kann also gut möglich sein, dass deine GTX 260 bei bestimmten WUs nicht mehr ppd. wie deine alte 8800er macht.


Gruß

Dudeness


----------



## Leopardgecko (31. August 2008)

@Dudeness:

Das ist zwar nicht das, was ich hören wollte, aber deine Schuld ist es ja nicht. 
Danke trotzdem für die Info. 


...dann muß ich für meine 8800GTS eben noch einen PC organisieren... 
Schließlich muß ich irgendwie Zubertus im Zaum halten, sonst erreiche ich Platz 5 niemals.


----------



## nfsgame (31. August 2008)

Hm ich kann immer noch keine WUs von der GPU abliefern. Scheint so als wäre was mit den Servern nicht inordnung.


----------



## Dudeness (31. August 2008)

Leopardgecko schrieb:


> @Dudeness:
> 
> Das ist zwar nicht das, was ich hören wollte, aber deine Schuld ist es ja nicht.
> Danke trotzdem für die Info.




.... aua....ja, gut. Mein Fehler. Das kommt davon, wenn man die vielen, neuen Posts nur überspringt und sich teilweise nicht bis zum Ende durchliest.

Deine eigentliche Frage kann ich dir aber trotzdem beantworten:

Ich denke nicht, dass die PCI-E-Schnittstelle etwas damit zu tun hat. PCI-E 2.0 bietet zwar theoretisch die doppelte Bandbreite, deren Vorteil aber nur dann zur Geltung kommt, wenn Daten zwischen dem Arbeitspeicher und dem Videospeicher der Karte ausgetauscht werden müssen - sprich: ist der VRAM voll, werden Daten in den Arbeitsspeicher ausgelagert bzw. von dort wieder angefordert, wobei eine höhrere Bandbreite natürlich von Vorteil ist. (So habe ich es mal gelesen bzw. erklärt bekommen - schlagt mich, wenn das o.g. falsch sein sollte)

Und ich glaube kaum, dass die 896VRAM deiner GTX in irgendeiner Art und Weise mit dem gpu2 clienten ausgelastet sind - von den  1024MB meiner GTX280 werde gerade mal 73 benötigt, also nur ein sehr geringer Anteil der Gesamtspeichermenge.

Mein PCI-E Takt steht momentan bei 110MHz. Im Gegensatz zu 100MHz konnte ich keinen wesentlichen Performanceschub festellen.

Dudeness


----------



## Leopardgecko (31. August 2008)

> > Zitat von *Leopardgecko*
> >
> >
> > Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 Um himmels Willen! Das sollte jetzt keine Kritik an dir sein!
Meine Bemerkung zielte eigentlich daraufhin ab, das die GTX2x0 und im speziellen meine Grafikkarte aufgrund der von dir geschilderten Problematik nicht ihre volle Leistung entfalten kann.
DAS wollte ich eigentlich nicht hören, in der Hoffnung, das es sich um ein kurzfristig behebbares Problem (z.B. Treiber) handelt... 
Dann teilt man z.Zt. wohl das Los der HD48x0-Nutzer, was die Effektivität der Clients angeht.

Dann bleibt mir langfristig wohl wirklich nur noch der 3. PC, um unter die Top 5 zu kommen.


----------



## nfsgame (31. August 2008)

juhu! Ich kann wieder WUs abliefern!!!


----------



## Dudeness (31. August 2008)

Leopardgecko schrieb:


> Um himmels Willen! Das sollte jetzt keine Kritik an dir sein!




...ja na ja, in den ersten Zeilen des Posts übe ich Kritik an mir selber aus. Dir sind keine Vorwürfe zu machen.

Greetz

Dudeness


----------



## Dudeness (31. August 2008)

nfsgame schrieb:


> juhu! Ich kann wieder WUs abliefern!!!




trés bien! Weiter geht's - ohne dich würde uns ne Menge pdd. fehlen  .

Dudeness


----------



## Filico (31. August 2008)

@Leopardgecko: Weiß nicht, wies bei dir aussieht, aber meine 260er OC liefert konstant 7000 PPD, bei guten WUs sogar 7700-7800. Verwendetes System kannst du meiner Sig entnehmen. Wie Carsten schon sagte, ist da bestimmt noch was durch Optimierungen rauszuholen.


----------



## Leopardgecko (31. August 2008)

Filico schrieb:


> @Leopardgecko: Weiß nicht, wies bei dir aussieht, aber meine 260er OC liefert konstant 7000 PPD, bei guten WUs sogar 7700-7800. Verwendetes System kannst du meiner Sig entnehmen. Wie Carsten schon sagte, ist da bestimmt noch was durch Optimierungen rauszuholen.



Auf welche Werte hast du deine Karte übertaktet?
Hast du auch mal ausprobiert, wieviele Punkte die Karte ohne OC bringt?
Die Projekte werden scheinbar auch unterschiedlich bewertet.
Momentanes Projekt 5506 bringt laut FahMon bei mir nur 4147ppd, beim vorherigen Projekt 5013 zeigte FahMon 4532ppd.


----------



## The Ian (31. August 2008)

die projekte werden nicht unterschiedlich gewertet, sondern nur unterschiedlich schnell berechnet...bei mir kommen da manchmal unterschiede von 600ppd und mehr zustande


----------



## The Ian (31. August 2008)

übrigens ist meine kürtzlich aufgetretene flaute von 4300ppd spontaner weise wieder verschwunden und es sind auf einmal wieder bis zu 5300ppd oO


----------



## Dudeness (31. August 2008)

Ich habe auch festgestellt, dass die die Projekte unterschiedliche schnell berechnet werden.

Die Min./Max. - Spanne liegt bei mir bei ~ 4800-7400pdd.

Die Effektive ppd.-Rate liegt laut extremeoverclocking aber nur bei rund 4600ppd (gpu2 + cpu console). 

Dudeness


----------



## Filico (31. August 2008)

> Auf welche Werte hast du deine Karte übertaktet?
> Hast du auch mal ausprobiert, wieviele Punkte die Karte ohne OC bringt?


läuft mit 697/1180/1484 MHz (Chip/Speicher/Shader). Lass meine Karte eigentlich nur noch OC falten. Standardmäßig erreiche meistens 5700 PPD (P5506). 
Von meinen gesamten berechneten WUs macht P5506 schon mehr als die Hälfte bei mir aus. 

Wie gesagt, OC meistens 7000, bei guter WU 7700-7800 PPD (z.B. P5504).


----------



## DerSitzRiese (1. September 2008)

Nach dem ich wieder mal mit einem SMP Client Schiffbruch erlitten bin, habe ich wieder auf zwei Normale gewechselt. Und das mit Erfolg. Satte 1900ppd sind gar nich mal schlecht wie ich finde. Ich hoffe ich bekomme weiterhin diesen WUs.


----------



## C2THEK (1. September 2008)

sorry wenn ich keine lust hatte mich durch die suche zu wühlen, aber was denkt ihr wieviel PPDs die 4870er Radeons bringen?
Die ham ja 800 stream prozessoren? müssten die nicht alles locker vom hocker reißen?

wenn ich mir überleg dass ne gtx260er bloß 192 hat... uiuiui


----------



## <--@ndré--> (1. September 2008)

(Noch) nicht sehr viel - 'ne HD4850 macht ~1500ppd. Ob das jetzt an den Treibern, am Clienten/WUs oder an der Hardware selber liegt - keine Ahnung. 

Aber viel PPD machen die nicht. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## C2THEK (1. September 2008)

...was dann ja eigt. nur am Treiber liegen kann? hoffentlich bekommen die das hin...

ich bin jetzt ne Woche in Wien und werd alles bis auf den server runterfahren (also verweist mich bitte nicht auf die letzten Plätze in der Zeit)

schöne Zeit & keep on folding


----------



## DerSitzRiese (1. September 2008)

C2THEK schrieb:


> ...was dann ja eigt. nur am Treiber liegen kann? hoffentlich bekommen die das hin...
> 
> ich bin jetzt ne Woche in Wien und werd alles bis auf den server runterfahren (also verweist mich bitte nicht auf die letzten Plätze in der Zeit)
> 
> schöne Zeit & keep on folding




hau mal deine Stats in deine Sig. Du gehst ja ziemlich ab wie ich sehe PC Games Hardware - Team Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

weiter so


----------



## <--@ndré--> (1. September 2008)

Ne echt? Wir reden jetzt schon die ganze Zeit darüber, dass der "große Unbekannte" höhere PPDs hat als SilentKilla. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## C2THEK (1. September 2008)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> hau mal deine Stats in deine Sig. Du gehst ja ziemlich ab wie ich sehe PC Games Hardware - Team Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats
> 
> weiter so



hab ich doch schon oder?


----------



## <--@ndré--> (1. September 2008)

Jo - nur oben war sie ausgeblendet 

Gruß,
André


----------



## C2THEK (1. September 2008)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Jo - nur oben war sie ausgeblendet
> 
> Gruß,
> André




jetzt sitz ich aufm schlauch... *amkopfkraz* 

Des Kästchen mit den stats in der Sig hab ich doch seit ich angemeldet bin?


----------



## <--@ndré--> (1. September 2008)

Bist wahrscheinlich hier drauf gekommen:






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|


----------



## C2THEK (1. September 2008)

Alles klar! Danke dir! 

Also hauts rein - bis nächste Woche


----------



## Bumblebee (1. September 2008)

C2THEK schrieb:


> ...was dann ja eigt. nur am Treiber liegen kann? hoffentlich bekommen die das hin...


 
So say we all 



C2THEK schrieb:


> ich bin jetzt ne Woche in Wien und werd alles bis auf den server runterfahren (also verweist mich bitte nicht auf die letzten Plätze in der Zeit)


 
Schönes "Wien-ern" wünsch ich dir
Deine Punkte werden uns fehlen ...


----------



## SilentKilla (1. September 2008)

Jo schönen Urlaub/Geschäftsreise oder wat auch immer.  

Da bin ich mal gespannt wie nachher deine 4 GTX 260 rennen. Bis später.


----------



## nfsgame (1. September 2008)

Mal sehen vll ersetze ich meine HD3870 auch gegen eine GTX280.
Und ja SilentKilla: Ich frage meine Info-Lehrerin nochmal. Morgen haben wir Informatik.


----------



## FeuRenard (1. September 2008)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Und ja SilentKilla: Ich frage meine Info-Lehrerin nochmal. Morgen haben wir Informatik.



Ich will Live-Berichterstattung vom Ort der Verhandlungen inklusive Interview


----------



## nfsgame (1. September 2008)

FeuRenard schrieb:


> Ich will Live-Berichterstattung vom Ort der Verhandlungen inklusive Interview


MAl sehen was sich einrichten lässt.


----------



## sataan1234 (1. September 2008)

Juhu ..!!  Wir sind auf Platz 77


----------



## SilentKilla (1. September 2008)

Alter Schwede C2THEK geht mal ab. Bei jeder Aktualisierung denke ich, dass ich wieder vorne bin, aber Pustekuchen  Klasse Leistung.

Da haben TheWasp aka Bumblebee und ich keine Chance. Vor allem dann nicht, wenn noch zusätzlich 2 weitere GTX 260 für ihn falten. 

Aber ab nächstem Jahr ist es möglich, dass meinerseits 3x der Nachfolger der GTX 280 plus Nehalem für meinen Acc falten. Aber bis dahin ists noch ein Weilchen.

Es werden auch immer mehr Falter in die 6k+ Riege aufgenommen (das sind die knallroten ) Weiter so, klasse Leistung.


----------



## Filico (1. September 2008)

hatte mir auch schon überlegt, nen weiteres günstiges System mit potenter Graka zu holen. Da ich aber schon @home nen Zweitsystem habe und es dafür dann im nächsten Jahr eh ein Hardware-Update gibt, muss ich erst mal solange warten. 

Dafür kann ich mir dann aber auf einen Schlag die nächste Graka-Generation holen und das Zweitsystem ordentlich fürs Falten aufrüsten.


----------



## The Ian (1. September 2008)

ich will hier mal nach ner weile mein altbekanntes (von mir zumindest xD) Problem anbringen...bei mir lastet der gpu-client (keine consoleonly) einen kern meines c2d 6750 komplett aus...sollte doch eigendlich nicht so sein oder? woran kann das liegen...mittlerweile hatte ich mich damit abgefunden, wills aber nun mal wieder zum besten geben, da ich nun auch ma den prozzi mitrechnen lassen will und deswegen den kern brauche...das ding ist sobalt der kern mit was anderen belastet wird bricht die ppd des gpu-clienten drastisch ein
weiß einer rat?


----------



## CrashStyle (1. September 2008)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> Alter Schwede C2THEK geht mal ab. Bei jeder Aktualisierung denke ich, dass ich wieder vorne bin, aber Pustekuchen  Klasse Leistung.
> 
> Da haben TheWasp aka Bumblebee und ich keine Chance. Vor allem dann nicht, wen noch zusätzlich 2 weitere GTX 260 für ihn falten.
> 
> ...



Das denk ich auch! Das dauert noch ne weil biss ich dahin komme!


----------



## Dudeness (1. September 2008)

The Ian schrieb:


> ich will hier mal nach ner weile mein altbekanntes (von mir zumindest xD) Problem anbringen...bei mir lastet der gpu-client (keine consoleonly) einen kern meines c2d 6750 komplett aus...sollte doch eigendlich nicht so sein oder? woran kann das liegen...mittlerweile hatte ich mich damit abgefunden, wills aber nun mal wieder zum besten geben, da ich nun auch ma den prozzi mitrechnen lassen will und deswegen den kern brauche...das ding ist sobalt der kern mit was anderen belastet wird bricht die ppd des gpu-clienten drastisch ein
> weiß einer rat?




Das ist völlig normal bzw. sogar wichtig. 

So wie ich es aus verschiedenen Threads in Foren gelesen habe, unterstützt der Kern die GPU bei der Datenverarbeitung und beschleunigt dadurch den Faltprozess.

Bei mir wird auch Core 1 (2. CPU-Core) voll ausgelastet. Du kannst dem Clienten aber auch beide CPU-Cores zuteilen, was ich aber noch nicht gemacht habe und noch ausprobieren werde.

Dudeness


----------



## <--@ndré--> (1. September 2008)

Ich würde mal sagen, dass dann ziemlich wenig passiert. Wenn ich meinen CPU-Clienten beende und den GPU-Clienten im Taskmanager "auf beide Kerne loslasse" ändert sich nichts. Statt 100%/0% (Core #0/Core #1) ändert es sich dann auf knapp ~55%/50%. Mehr PPD macht sich dann allerdings wirklich.

Statt vorher ~5000ppd werden es so ~5200ppd. Aber es fallen natürlich die ~500ppd vom CPU-Clienten weg. Somit bringt es (in meinem Fall) nichts. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## The Ian (1. September 2008)

das ding ist man muss die zuweisung der kerne nach jeder wu erneut einstellen, das sich das dan resetet duch den shutdown des cores oder wie war das?
also kann man die behauptung schon bestätigen, dass wenn ich meinen prozzi n bissel übertackte das meiner grak beim falten helfen sollte oder geht das nicht so stark ins gewicht?


----------



## <--@ndré--> (1. September 2008)

Das stimmt allerdings - nur komischer Weise merke ich davon nichts. 

CPU braucht noch ~10 Stunden - ist dann so gegen 15 Uhr fertig (wenn man die Pause zwischen 7 und 14 Uhr für Schule abzieht) und dann bin ich ja vor dem PC um die Zuweisung wieder neu zu übernehmen. 

Mit meiner jetzigen Config (CPU@Core #0; GPU@Core #1) läuft es auch nachts ohne Benutzereingaben mit vollen 5500ppd. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## Dudeness (1. September 2008)

The Ian schrieb:


> das ding ist man muss die zuweisung der kerne nach jeder wu erneut einstellen, das sich das dan resetet duch den shutdown des cores oder wie war das?
> also kann man die behauptung schon bestätigen, dass wenn ich meinen prozzi n bissel übertackte das meiner grak beim falten helfen sollte oder geht das nicht so stark ins gewicht?




Das Problem habe ich auch schon festgestellt.

Folgendes Programm, das ich momentan selber noch teste, sollte abhilfe schaffen:

Process Lasso, the Windows process priority optimizer!

Einfach mal mittesten  ..

Dudeness


----------



## nfsgame (2. September 2008)

Argh! ICh krieg nen Föhn! Seit gestern abend haben alle NV WUs Unstable-Machine produziert! Verdammte ******!


----------



## <--@ndré--> (2. September 2008)

Ach, das ist doof. 

Mein CPU-Client war doch noch heute fertig (genauer gesagt um 4.15Uhr). Mit dem Verbunden Neustart des Cores auch wieder die Zuweisung futsch. War aber mit einem Verlust von 700ppd jetzt nicht so schlimm, als wenn der GPU-Core sind verstellt hätte (-2000ppd).

Aber mal eine Frage: Habe ich die WU schon auf dem Rechner, oder wird die erst in einer Stunde und fünf Minuten runtergeladen? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Gruß,
André


----------



## nfsgame (2. September 2008)

Das wird wohl nen Bug im Fahmon sein. Weil er zeigt "normalerweise" nicht an wann die nächste WU runtergeladen wird.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (2. September 2008)

Vorallem weil ich schon an der WU arbeite, bevor ich sie eigentlich runterladen werde. 

Ach passt schon - hoffentlich wird die WU dann bald nochmal übertragen (ich versuchs heute mit mit -send), weil die Nacht ging nicht. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## nfsgame (2. September 2008)

Scheint ganz so als wären mal wieder irgendwelche Server down. Ich kann meine Wus von den Single-Core-Clients auch nicht abliefern.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (2. September 2008)

Sry, wenn die Frage schon mal gestellt wurde oder ich einfach zu doof bin. 

Was ist eigentlich wenn ich eine WU rechtzeitig zur Deadline abliefern könnte, aber der Server down ist und ich sie erst abliefern kann, wenn die Deadline abgelaufen ist?
Kurz: Zählt die lokale Endzeit oder die Zeit wenn sie wirklich in Stanford ist?!

Gruß,
André


----------



## nfsgame (2. September 2008)

Ich glaube wenn genau dann die Deadline zuende ist dann hat man pech gehabt. Als bei mir letzte Woche das I-net für einen Tag weg war ist auch ne GPU WU zu grunde gegangen (Deadline) und hab keine Punkte dafür bekommen. Also denke ich, dass die Zeit, wann die WU zurück auf dem Server ist zählt.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (2. September 2008)

*Dann sollen die gefälligst richtige Server bauen! *

Anyway - Faltpause / Schule.

Gruß,
André


----------



## nfsgame (2. September 2008)

Können die wohl nicht .

Ich mach keine Faltpause obwohl ich jetzt auch zur Schule muss.


----------



## SilentKilla (2. September 2008)

Ist aber schon eine rege Unterhaltung zum frühen Morgen.

Das Zeitmysterium bei den neu runtergeladnen WUs hatte ich auch schon mal. Ab und an wird sogar angezeigt, dass ich die WU vor mehr als 8h runtergeladen haben soll, obwohl sie meiner Meinung nach frisch sein sollte. Oder kann der neue SMP Client mittlerweile WUs ansammeln?


----------



## CrashStyle (2. September 2008)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> Ist aber schon eine rege Unterhaltung zum frühen Morgen.
> 
> Das Zeitmysterium bei den neu runtergeladen WUs hatte ich auch schon mal. Ab und an wird sogar angezeigt, dass ich die WU vor mehr als 8h runtergeladen haben soll, obwohl sie meiner Meinung nach frisch sein sollte. Oder kann der neue SMP Client mittlerweile WUs ansammeln?



Das wäre schön!


----------



## nfsgame (2. September 2008)

Ansammeln von WUs geht nur wenn man mehrere Clients installiert und sich alle eine WU holen und man die Clients startet sobald der vorherige fertig ist.

Edit: Scheint so als hätten die schonwieder Probleme mit ihren Server . Ich kann die WUs von meiner 8800GT abliefern, bekomme aber keine neue .

Edit2: Die Server sind wohl doch nur nen bisschen Träge .


----------



## CrashStyle (2. September 2008)

Scheint so! Hatt ich am Sonntag auch!


----------



## steinschock (2. September 2008)

Hi, falte auch seit 3Tagen,
hatte bis jetzt keine Probleme hab aber auch keine ahnung,
aber wie es aussieht faltet meine GTX ganz ordentlich.

Ich hatte gelesen das  auch bei GPU ein kern ausgelastet wird, bei mir sind das nur ~25%, oder mache ich noch was falsch ?


----------



## CeresPK (2. September 2008)

steinschock schrieb:


> Hi, falte auch seit 3Tagen,
> hatte bis jetzt keine Probleme hab aber auch keine ahnung,
> aber wie es aussieht faltet meine GTX ganz ordentlich.
> 
> Ich hatte gelesen das  auch bei GPU ein kern ausgelastet wird, bei mir sind das nur ~25%, oder mache ich noch was falsch ?


alles ist normal vlt sind 25% schon zuviel wenn du nur mit dem GPU-clienten faltest.
mit der 100%auslastung ist nur wenn du den viewer an hast


----------



## steinschock (2. September 2008)

Ok Danke für die info.
Die % schwanken von 10 -25 , aber ich habe einiges auf und bin am surfen.


----------



## Dudeness (2. September 2008)

Cerespk91 schrieb:


> alles ist normal vlt sind 25% schon zuviel wenn du nur mit dem GPU-clienten faltest.
> mit der 100%auslastung ist nur wenn du den viewer an hast




Das kann ich so nicht ganzt bestätigen. Es kommt nämlich darauf an, was man unter der Einstellung "CPU Usage Percent" zuvor eingestellt hat. Ich dort z.B. den Regler ganz nach rechts geschoben bzw. auf 100% gestellt. Das ist für für maximale Performance eigentlich auch empfehlenswert  .


Dudeness


----------



## steinschock (2. September 2008)

??? wo stellt man das ein??

habs gefunden stand auf  100% und Slightly higher


----------



## CrashStyle (3. September 2008)

TOP 100 - Ich komme!


----------



## Lochti (3. September 2008)

So habe es geschaft die 150 zu knacken !
@sataan wo bleibst du ?
Ich versuche gerade zwei 6.20 Client auf der HD 4850 laufen zu lassen
Und muß sagen bin gespannt auf das ergebniss , bis jetzt habe ich 2246 ppd bei einen 2 von 193 Packetten !
Im normal modus hätte ich sonst so ca 1700 ppd das sind gute 500 ppd am tag mehr ! 
Aber abwarten und Tee Trinken und laufen lassen !


----------



## Bumblebee (3. September 2008)

Lochti schrieb:


> ... Tee trinken und laufen lassen


 
Ja, wenn ich viel davon trinke muss ich auch häufiger ....


----------



## Lochti (3. September 2008)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ja, wenn ich viel davon trinke muss ich auch häufiger ....


 Dann muste mal den Grünen tee weg lassen der Treibt


----------



## Gast3737 (3. September 2008)

dem Magen tut es gut...und deine Leberwerte können sich dann auch sehen lassen..


----------



## CrashStyle (3. September 2008)

Nen schönes Weißbier ist was feines!


----------



## CeresPK (3. September 2008)

boa war lange nicht hier was sind den das für neue Statistiken für F@H????
wie bekomme ich die in die Signa rein?


----------



## Bumblebee (3. September 2008)

Cerespk91 schrieb:


> boa war lange nicht hier was sind den das für neue Statistiken für F@H????
> wie bekomme ich die in die Signa rein?


 
Bitte schlagt mich nicht - aber die ist mir zu bunt...


----------



## CrashStyle (3. September 2008)

Bin mir immer noch unschlüssig welche Graka es als nächstes sein soll zum zocken und folding! GTX 260 oder vllt. 4870 1GB oder ka was Hilfe!


----------



## MESeidel (4. September 2008)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Bin mir immer noch unschlüssig welche Graka es als nächstes sein soll zum zocken und folding! GTX 260 oder vllt. 4870 1GB oder ka was Hilfe!



Schlechte Nachricht:
- Zocken: HD4870 (512 MiB schlägt schon die GTX-260, 1GiB könnte die GTX-280 ankratzen)
- F@h: GTX-260 (6500 PPD @ stock bei niedrigerem Stromverbrauch ! )

ja so "einfach" ist das.
ATi's HD4870 hat mit Abstand das beste Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis und schlägt die GTX-260 in quasi jedem Spiel.
Und so schwer es mir fällt, das zu schreiben^^, aber nVidia rockt in Sachen F@h zur Zeit alles weg.
Die alten 8800GTS, 8800GS, 9600GT und besser schlagen jede ATi Karte in F@h...


----------



## Gast3737 (4. September 2008)

MESeidel schrieb:


> [..]
> Und so schwer es mir fällt, das zu schreiben^^, aber nVidia rockt in Sachen F@h zur Zeit alles weg.
> [..] besser schlagen jede ATi Karte in F@h...



hallo alter Falt-Konkurrent! Mich schmerzt es auch wenn ich die Faltleistung sehe habe es schonmal gesagt: dafür hasse ich NV-Falterei...aber dafür ist unser Team auch so gut, weil der größte Teil der Mitfalter NV hat...


----------



## CrashStyle (4. September 2008)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> hallo alter Falt-Konkurrent! Mich schmerzt es auch wenn ich die Faltleistung sehe habe es schonmal gesagt: dafür hasse ich NV-Falterei...aber dafür ist unser Team auch so gut, weil der größte Teil der Mitfalter NV hat...



Ja da gebe ich dir recht! Was hatt da NV was ATI nicht hat!?


----------



## Speed-E (4. September 2008)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Ja da gebe ich dir recht! Was hatt da NV was ATI nicht hat!?



Shaderleistung 


... das wars dann aber auch.


----------



## Bumblebee (4. September 2008)

Speed-E schrieb:


> Shaderleistung


 
Wobei man fairerweise sagen muss, dass es nicht *nur* bei AMD/ATI liegt
Wenn die *Treiber* endlich gefixt würden wäre vieles anders - und da müssten eben auch die bei F@H den Finger aus dem .... kriegen (wollen)


----------



## CrashStyle (4. September 2008)

Hab meine Graka wieder auf Standarttakt zurück! und immer das warum?

Folding@Home GPU Core - Beta
[10:15:00] Version 1.10 (Tue Aug 12 10:03:11 PDT 2008)
[10:15:00] 
[10:15:00] Compiler  : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 14.00.50727.762 for 80x86 
[10:15:00] Build host: amoeba
[10:15:00] Board Type: AMD
[10:15:00] Core      : 
[10:15:00] Preparing to commence simulation
[10:15:00] - Looking at optimizations...
[10:15:00] - Created dyn
[10:15:00] - Files status OK
[10:15:00] - Expanded 88133 -> 447304 (decompressed 507.5 percent)
[10:15:00] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=88133 data_size=447304, decompressed_data_size=447304 diff=0
[10:15:00] - Digital signature verified
[10:15:00] 
[10:15:00] Project: 4745 (Run 1, Clone 93, Gen 23)
[10:15:00] 
[10:15:00] Assembly optimizations on if available.
[10:15:00] Entering M.D.
[10:15:13] Working on p4745_lam5w_300K
[10:15:13] Client config found, loading data.
[10:15:13] Starting GUI Server
[10:15:17] mdrun_gpu returned -1
[10:15:17] Going to send back what have done.
[10:15:18] logfile size: 0 info=0 bed=0 hdr=25
[10:15:18] - Writing 558 bytes of core data to disk...
[10:15:18] Done: 46 -> 85 (compressed to 184.7 percent)
[10:15:18]   ... Done.
[10:15:18] 
[10:15:18] Folding@home Core Shutdown: EARLY_UNIT_END
[10:15:28] CoreStatus = 72 (114)
[10:15:28] Sending work to server
[10:15:28] Project: 4745 (Run 1, Clone 93, Gen 23)
[10:15:28] - Read packet limit of 540015616... Set to 524286976.


[10:15:28] + Attempting to send results [September 4 10:15:28 UTC]
[10:15:29] + Results successfully sent
[10:15:29] Thank you for your contribution to Folding@Home.

Folding@Home Client Shutdown.


----------



## Lochti (4. September 2008)

weil die zu unstabiel läuft , und durch das tuning rechenfehler macht !


----------



## Gast3737 (4. September 2008)

@CrashStyle tu dir einen gefallen und mache endlich einen Kühler an die Graka. Diese läuft dann auch stabiler..


----------



## CrashStyle (4. September 2008)

@RuneDRS ist doch der standart kühler rauf!


----------



## <--@ndré--> (4. September 2008)

Der meint einen "richtigen" - z.B. Accelero S1 Rev.2 oder 'nen HR-03.

Gruß,
André


----------



## Gast3737 (4. September 2008)

ja einen solchen meine ich!...


----------



## CrashStyle (4. September 2008)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Der meint einen "richtigen" - z.B. Accelero S1 Rev.2 oder 'nen HR-03.
> 
> Gruß,
> André



Ok! THX



RuneDRS schrieb:


> ja einen solchen meine ich!...



Hab ja WaKü! mit MORA-2 Pro Radi da tu ich die doch leichter unter Wasser ( Wobei da die frage ist ob sich das bei er 3870 noch lohnt ich glaube nicht!) als unter Luft oder den nur die CPU bei dem Gigant von Radi!?


----------



## Gast3737 (4. September 2008)

Ich habe einen S1 drauf und die CPU per Wakü. Entscheident ist wenn der Kühler zu schwach ist kannst du nicht Ocen und vernünftig falten..15€ für den S1 Kühler haste bestimmt irgendwo


----------



## nfsgame (4. September 2008)

Das ist ne 548er WU. Mit der hab ich auch dasselbe Problem. Und ich hab die Sapphire Ultimate 3870 und hab ober drauf 2x120er geschnallt.


----------



## Gast3737 (4. September 2008)

Man do da wollte ich mal in die Stats gucken ob ich ne 4745 gefaltet habe und die Updatet sich. bei mir wurde soweit ich weiss noch nix EUE'ed die 4747 ist glaube ich meine Rekord WU mit über 3000ppd

_Edit ich habe 1 4745 gefaltet und von der 4746 4 Stück_


----------



## rabe (4. September 2008)

MESeidel schrieb:


> Schlechte Nachricht:
> - Zocken: HD4870 (512 MiB schlägt schon die GTX-260, 1GiB könnte die GTX-280 ankratzen)
> - F@h: GTX-260 (6500 PPD @ stock bei niedrigerem Stromverbrauch ! )
> 
> ...




tag erstmal
ich will dir ja nicht widersprechen, aber lies dir mal das durch:

http://www.computerbase.de/news/allgemein/forschung/2008/september/nvidia_kraft_foldinghome/
nvidia-karten sind nicht wirklich besser im falten als ATI.

naja, also ich kann nur sagen, hab eine HD4870 und die is top im falten und im zocken...und das P/L verhältnis ist echt unschlagbar...wollt ich nur mal so gesagt haben...

rabe


----------



## CrashStyle (4. September 2008)

rabe schrieb:


> tag erstmal
> ich will dir ja nicht widersprechen, aber lies dir mal das durch:
> 
> ComputerBase - Nvidia ist stärkste Kraft bei Folding@Home
> ...



Danke das bringt licht ins dunkle! Hilft mir bei der Entscheidung vllt.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (4. September 2008)

Also Jungs...F@H in allen Ehren, aber meine Kaufentscheidung bei der GraKa wird nicht von ihrer Faltleistung abhängig sein! Selbst wenn es eine Karte geben würde, die F@H gar nicht unterstützt würde ich sie kaufen, wenn das P/L-Verhältnis ("Leistung" meint hier Games) stimmt.

Gruß,
André


----------



## CrashStyle (4. September 2008)

F@H spielt bei mir eine Rolle mit!


----------



## steinschock (4. September 2008)

Die ATI sollte vom Design her Vorteile haben, da liegt es mehr am treiber.
Allerdings liegt der Idelverbrauch auch am Treiber das kriegen die ja auch nicht in den griff.
Aber ich glaube die werden noch viel besser.


----------



## Gast3737 (4. September 2008)

und bei mir sowieso..


----------



## steinschock (4. September 2008)

Hab noch nicht so die Erfahrung aber die GTX 280 ballert ganz schön los.


----------



## The Ian (4. September 2008)

ich hab ne neue erkenntnis gewonnen, die mich etwas stutzen lässt

die faltleistung meiner graka hängt von deren lüftergeschwindigkeit ab oO
bei 38% (in der nacht damit sie leise ist) faltet sie etwa 4200-4300 ppd
aber am tag wenn ich auf auto stelle und sie dann mit mehr als 55% dreht geht sie auf 5100-5200 ppd hoch

da ich denke, dass andere ihre grakas mit standartlüfter auch gedrosselt haben wegen lautstärke würde mich mal interessieren, ob die das ev auch bestätigen können

mich wundert diese tatsache deshalb, da die taktverlangsamung bei ner 88gt erst bei ca. 130°C eintritt und diese bei den 38% bei weitem nicht erreicht werden


----------



## Bumblebee (4. September 2008)

*GESCHAFFT*

Ab sofort lächelt uns eine 75 entgegen

Und sobald e.o. auch soweit ist (in einer Stunde) steht es dann auch in der Sig.


----------



## MESeidel (4. September 2008)

rabe schrieb:


> tag erstmal
> ich will dir ja nicht widersprechen, aber lies dir mal das durch:
> 
> ComputerBase - Nvidia ist stärkste Kraft bei Folding@Home
> ...



Das ist kein Wiederspruch.

Da steht nur, dass aus alle beteiligten ATi Karten im Schnitt (leicht) mehr PPD "produzieren" als alle nVidia Karten.
Grund dafür kann sein, dass mehr ATi High End Karten und weniger low End benutzt werden.
Bei nVidia ist das Verhältnis eben leicht anders.

Trotzdem ändert es nichts daran:
- 8800GT --> 4700 PPD, 110€
- GTX-260 --> 6500 PPD, 220€
- HD4870 --> 2500-3000 (CPU abhängig !), 210

Das hat also nichts mit der Leistung der einzelnen Karten zu tun.
Ich würde auf grund der Spiele-Leistung auch zur HD4870 raten.
Aber fürn F@h 24/7 System führt (leider) kein weg vorbei an NV...


PS: die Bemerkung mit der TFlop/Clients Leistung hab ich schon vor CB gemacht ;o)  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...getrennte-stats-fuer-gpu2-ati-und-nvidia.html


----------



## Speed-E (4. September 2008)

MESeidel schrieb:


> - 9800GTX --> 6500 PPD, 220€



Ist das nicht etwas hoch angesetzt? Meine GTS läuft derzeit auf 799/1998/1095 und schafft laut FahMon 6189,83PPD (480er WU). 
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das eine 9800GTX da so viel schneller ist. Jedenfalls nicht standard , oder?


----------



## MESeidel (4. September 2008)

Speed-E schrieb:


> Ist das nicht etwas hoch angesetzt? Meine GTS läuft derzeit auf 799/1998/1095 und schafft laut FahMon 6189,83PPD (480er WU).
> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das eine 9800GTX da so viel schneller ist. Jedenfalls nicht standard , oder?



stimmt ich wollt im nach hinein auf die GTX-260 wechseln (deswegen auch 220€)
Werd das mal noch editieren ;o)

Aber die 9800GTX schafft auch 5900 PPD.


----------



## Filico (5. September 2008)

Sagt mal, gibts auch ne Möglichkeit, ne WU schon vorzeitig zu beenden? Hab den SMP am laufen.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (5. September 2008)

Du meinst, weil du die Deadline so oder so verpasst?

Wenn ja kannst du ja den Work-Ordner löschen.

Gruß,
André


----------



## Gast3737 (5. September 2008)

er meint bestimmt beenden mit EUE...für mich klingt das einfach nach oc und kurz falten und die einstellung wieder zurücksetzen dann schickt er die EUE weg...denke ich mal..


----------



## DerSitzRiese (5. September 2008)

ich lösche immer den Inhalt des Work Ordner wenn ich diese blöden "Amber" Cores zugewiesen bekomme und hoffe dann auf einen "Gromacs".


----------



## <--@ndré--> (5. September 2008)

Du böser böser böser Mensch. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## Gast3737 (5. September 2008)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> ich lösche immer den Inhalt des Work Ordner wenn ich diese blöden "Amber" Cores zugewiesen bekomme und hoffe dann auf einen "Gromacs".


Oh du hier...schon lange nich gesehen...aber nur so kommt man zu was..


----------



## rabe (5. September 2008)

MESeidel schrieb:


> Das ist kein Wiederspruch.
> 
> Da steht nur, dass aus alle beteiligten ATi Karten im Schnitt (leicht) mehr PPD "produzieren" als alle nVidia Karten.
> Grund dafür kann sein, dass mehr ATi High End Karten und weniger low End benutzt werden.
> ...



hast recht. daran hab ich noch gar nicht gedacht, ich muss auch zugeben, dass ich mich mit den ppds der einzelnen grafikkarten noch nicht wirklich beschäftigt hab, konnte mich nur an den artikel erinnern.

rabe


----------



## The Ian (5. September 2008)

so endlich bin ich in den top 50 unseres teams angekommen...nur komisch dass ich da vor 1,5 monaten schonmal war xDDD aber 3 wochen faltunterbrechung zeigen sich schon deutlich-.-


----------



## Filico (5. September 2008)

> Du meinst, weil du die Deadline so oder so verpasst?
> 
> Wenn ja kannst du ja den Work-Ordner löschen.


richtig. Work-Ordner hab ich auch schon versucht zu löschen. leider kommt da die Fehlermeldung: MISSING_WORK_FILES bzw. ein Popup-Fenster ("Folding@home has run into a serious error running the core. and will shutdown.")


----------



## <--@ndré--> (5. September 2008)

Du musst die "queue.dat" im Hauptverzeichnis auch löschen. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## Filico (5. September 2008)

ahhhh, jetzt weiß ich wenigstens beim nächsten Mal Bescheid


----------



## Leopardgecko (6. September 2008)

Täteräääää...Platz *73* !  ...und es geht weiter...


----------



## CrashStyle (6. September 2008)

So Platzt 150 wäre geschafft! Nächstes Ziel Top 100 ich komme.


----------



## SilentKilla (6. September 2008)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> So Platzt 150 wäre geschafft! Nächstes Ziel Top 100 ich komme.



Weiter so, bleib dran. 

Der neue User *fc* geht auch ab wie ein Zäpchen. In den letzten 24h hat er über satte 24500 Punkte zusammengefalten.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (6. September 2008)

Wow, wenn er diesen Wert auch nur ungefähr halten kann wird er a) Top Producer und b) eine riesen Bereicherung fürs Team. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## Gast3737 (6. September 2008)

er soll sich mal vorstellen! und mal angeben wie er das macht!


----------



## nfsgame (6. September 2008)

Der hat bestimmt nen paar Firmen-Server zweckentfremdet.


----------



## SilentKilla (6. September 2008)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Der hat bestimmt nen paar Firmen-Server zweckentfremdet.



Ach weil du grad davon sprichst...wie siehts mit den Schulrechnern aus?


----------



## nfsgame (6. September 2008)

Wird nächste Woche auf der Haupt-Konferenz besprochen. Wird bestimmt niemand was dagegen haben. Das hauptproblem wird der Kiosk-Modus sein.


----------



## SilentKilla (6. September 2008)

Das bedeutet bestimmt, dass nach jedem Neustart die vom Benutzer gemachten Veränderungen rückgängig gemacht werden.

Aber F@H kann man da bestimmt mit einbinden.


----------



## nfsgame (6. September 2008)

Mal sehen. Und wenn ich mich da höchstpersönlich hinsetze und das Einbinde! Nur was komisch ist: Selbst Eigene Dateien und sowas liegen auf dem Server (steht Pfad: "\\192.blabla\irgendwat").


----------



## xTc (6. September 2008)

So, bin nun auch mit dabei. 

Ich falte zwar mit einer 8600M GT aber naja.  Wie lang dauert es den bis ich der Statisitk mit auftauche? Sobald ich eine Einheit fertig habe?


----------



## <--@ndré--> (6. September 2008)

Also ich würde mal sagen nach abschicken der WU ~1 bis 3 Stunden.

Du kannst dir auch gerne deine Stats einblenden lassen. 

Das machst du am besten mit der Anleitung hier! 

Gruß,
André


----------



## xTc (6. September 2008)

Joa, GPU F@H sagt nun (750/25000).

Ich glaub die 8600M GT ist nicht die schnellste Karte.


----------



## Lochti (6. September 2008)

Es kommt nicht darauf an das sie schnell ist , es kommt darauf an , das du mit im Team bist und Faltest !!!!!

Gruß Lochti !


----------



## C2THEK (7. September 2008)

So leute, bin wieder zurück... huiuiui wer ist den user *fc*? auch ganz nette leistung...


----------



## SilentKilla (7. September 2008)

C2THEK schrieb:


> So leute, bin wieder zurück... huiuiui wer ist den user *fc*? auch ganz nette leistung...



Willkommen zurück...

Leider hat sich der neue Top-Falter nich nicht gemeldet.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (7. September 2008)

Bringt der Catalyst 8.9 Beta Verbesserungen im Bereich des Faltens? Schon jemand am testen?


----------



## Lochti (7. September 2008)

Habe in Getestet , und kann nur sagen im Benchmark 2006 habe ich verluste in sachen punkte ! Den 3DMark 2003 habe ich auch verluste von über 3000 Punkte ! Also meiner erachtens ist der Treiber nicht das , was ich mir erhoft habe !
 Bin mit folding noch dabei , sieht aber nicht besonders aus !

Gruß Lochti !


----------



## nfsgame (7. September 2008)

Dann lasse ich lieber den alten Treiber drauf.


----------



## Filico (7. September 2008)

ich könnt echt 

Mir ist grad ne komplett berechnete WU mit 1760 Punkten durch die Lappen gegangen. Den SMP-Client könnt ich sofort in der Luft zerreißen. Da faltet man den ganzen Zeit für nichts und wieder nichts.

Kann man die WU nicht irgendwie doch noch retten?

Fehler war: MISSING_WORK_FILES


----------



## <--@ndré--> (7. September 2008)

> Anleitung: Fertige WUs doch noch übertragen.
> 
> 
> Manchmal kommt es vor, dass der SMP Client eine WU durchrechnet aber nicht sendet.
> ...



Auf dem SMP Howto.

Gruß,
André


----------



## Filico (7. September 2008)

hm, na hoffentlich hat das geklappt. Am besten, ich warte bis zum nächsten Stats-Update und schaue dann mal nach.

Trotzdem erst mal danke.


----------



## nfsgame (7. September 2008)

Hehe und ich kann endlich 548er AMD-GPU-WUs berechnen. Sonst hats immer EUE gegeben, jetzt läufts .


----------



## Filico (7. September 2008)

der Tipp hat leider nicht funktioniert. Hab alles nach Anleitung gemacht.

Wenn ich qfix eingebe, kommt die Meldung, dass die WU gefunden wurde und die Datei OK ist.

Mach ich nun -send all kommt keine Meldung, obs überhaupt geklappt hat. Bei -send 02 kommt die Meldung, dass die WU nicht an den Server geschickt werden konnte.

Und wenn ich den SMP-Client normal starte, kommt die selbe Meldung, wie vorher: also MISSING_WORK_FILES.

Hab ich irgendwas übersehen? Was kann ich noch machen?


----------



## nfsgame (7. September 2008)

Ins HowTo hatte ich glaub ich geschrieben, das das Tool mit dem neuen Client noch nicht läuft.

Edit: Boah! Wir geben ja richtig Gummi! Beim nächsten Update sind wir schon auf 71!


----------



## Filico (7. September 2008)

Also hab ich einen ganzen Tag umsonst gefaltet. 
Scheint mir so, dass der 6.22er Client noch ein paar Macken hat.

Am besten man sichert sich den Work-Ordner und die queue.dat bevor die WU abgeschlossen wird. Wenn man das so macht, kann man doch die Dateien nach einem "Crash" ersetzen und am selben Punkt weitermachen und sehen, obs diesmal funzt. Oder?


----------



## The Ian (7. September 2008)

sollte so sein


----------



## CrashStyle (7. September 2008)

290WU´s!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Ian (7. September 2008)

erstmal gz,
ich will dir ja nicht die laune verderben, aber darf ich mal fragen, warum du dich so über 290 wus freust?? immerhin sind heutzutage zu zeiten der gpu berechnung 290 wus nix oder berechnest du nur mit cpu? dann sinds natürlich viele


----------



## <--@ndré--> (7. September 2008)

@xTc: Hast du schon eine WU fertig? Noch bist du nicht in der Liste.


----------



## SilentKilla (7. September 2008)

Ihr merkt bestimmt, dass ich mit falten nachlasse. Das liegt aber nicht daran, dass ich keine Lust mehr habe, sondern eher daran, dass 2 Rechner mehr oder weniger außer Gefecht gesetzt sind.

Bei dem einen ist das 2. RMA!!! Netzteil von be quiet! kaputt gegangen (grottige Firma) und bei dem anderen streiken massiv die GPU Clients.

Es wurde schon alles probiert vom simplen Löschen der Cores und WUs bis hin zum kompletten Neuinstallieren der Clients über Treiberneuinstallation bis hin zu anderen Grafikkarten. Hat alles nichts geholfen, nach wenigen Sekunden Betrieb kommen EUEs und er will erst in 24h weitermachen.

Ich nehme nun an, dass es ein Windoof Problem ist, aber für eine Neuinstallation ist momentan keine Zeit, da bald Prüfungen anstehen und wir fleißig lernen müssen. Schließlich wollen wir mal gute Ingenieure werden. 

Nur mein nicht-SLI Rechner läuft ohne Probs durch  (ich weiß es liegt nicht daran)


----------



## Dudeness (7. September 2008)

Hey, nichts gegen Be Quiet. Mein letztes Netzteil von der Firma hat über 4 Jahre zuversichtlich seinen Dienst verrichtet. 

Dudeness


----------



## The Ian (7. September 2008)

meins hält auch tapfer sien dauerbetrieb aufrecht und macht keine zicken und ist schöööööön leise wie der name schon sagt^^


----------



## Gast3737 (8. September 2008)

Dudeness schrieb:


> Hey, nichts gegen Be Quiet. Mein letztes Netzteil von der Firma hat über 4 Jahre zuversichtlich seinen Dienst verrichtet.



das hängt auch davon ab was am Netzteil hängt...ich glaube SLI falterei ist schon eine hohe Belastung für jedes NT...aber im Allgemeinen muss man ein NT schon ordentlich quälen bis es aufgiebt...ich mag auch mein Bequiet vor allem weil es sich so anhört wie es der Name verspricht..


----------



## <--@ndré--> (8. September 2008)

Also nach der defekten Serie von bequiet! hatte ich eigentlich nicht mehr daran gedacht, dass ich mir ein bequiet! holen würde. Aber wie man sieht - ich habe es doch getan. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## Gast3737 (8. September 2008)

na wie gut das ich meine GH-Lüfter mit dem MB und MFC1 steuere kann ja nix passieren!


----------



## The Ian (8. September 2008)

find ich eh sinnlos die gehäuselüfter über das nt steuern zu lassen, da dort die regelung recht unpräziese ist und ein ausfall eines lüfters auch nicht unbedingt akustisch angegeben wird


----------



## Bumblebee (8. September 2008)

Ich mach ja im Moment auch grad nicht so viele Punkte wie auch schon
Liegt daran, dass die Rechner eine Weile nicht mehr exclusiv für Folding laufen können

Trotzdem (endlich) die Mio. überschritten *stolz guck*
Wenn wir in rund 5 Stunden von der 71 auf die 70 wechseln werde ich dann nochmal *sehr* stolz sein und beantrage hiermit wieder mal eine Meldung auf PCGH


----------



## Taigao (8. September 2008)

So habe mal gpu und cpu client drauf gehauen und eingerichtet .
So nun paar fragen ersten laüft das alles so weit richtig nach dem Screen zu Urteilen ?
Zweitens muß ich nen wu Fertig berechnen lassen oder kann ich den mitten drin abbrechen und wenn ich am nächsten tag foh wieder starte weiter berechnen oder ist der dann weg und somit auch das vorgerechnete vom vortag.
Drittens habe als user name meinen den ich auch hier nutze genommen und die Team nummer von pcgh muß ich da sonst was bestimmtes noch machen nen acc bei foh um zusehen was ich gefaltet habe zb ?
Schon mal danke für die Hilfe
Grüße euer Taigao.


----------



## SilentKilla (8. September 2008)

Was sehen meine Äuglein da? 

Glückwunsch Bumblebee zu *1.000.000* Punkten. Genieß den Anblick dieser majestätischen Zahl.


----------



## lordraphael (8. September 2008)

Wann wird eigentlich von folding at home endlich die ganze Leistung der HD 4870 genutzt?


mfg
lord


----------



## <--@ndré--> (8. September 2008)

Wann wird der nächste Krieg ausbrechen? Wann wird die Welt untergehen? Wann werden wir den Mond besiedeln?


Kurzum: *Keine Ahnung!*

@Bumblebee:  Du bist der hammer! 

Gruß,
André


----------



## Gast3737 (8. September 2008)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ich mach ja im Moment auch grad nicht so viele Punkte wie auch schon
> Liegt daran, dass die Rechner eine Weile nicht mehr exclusiv für Folding laufen können
> 
> Trotzdem (endlich) die Mio. überschritten *stolz guck*
> Wenn wir in rund 5 Stunden von der 71 auf die 70 wechseln werde ich dann nochmal *sehr* stolz sein und beantrage hiermit wieder mal eine Meldung auf PCGH


ich möchte diesem Antrag gerne mit folgen!


----------



## Speed-E (8. September 2008)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> ich möchte diesem Antrag gerne mit folgen!



Ich auch.


----------



## SilentKilla (8. September 2008)

Meine Graka grad ne schweinische WU bekommen.

Macht gerade mal 430 Punkte. Da sie scheinbar sehr komplex ist, wird meine Graka wärmer als sonst und erreicht gerade mal 4000ppd. Das sind 1500 weniger als normal.


----------



## The Ian (8. September 2008)

war bei mir auch schon mal....nur da wurden mir gleich mehrere sone wus hintereinander zugeschickt -.-


----------



## MESeidel (9. September 2008)

Könnte zum Alltag werden.



> Hi,
> 
> I'm warning you, you will start to see a new series of projects coming out this morning. The proteins we're studying here are larger and in some sense more relevant to biology than anything we've run on GPU2 to date.
> 
> ...


Folding Forum • View topic - new public NV projects 5508-5513, 5017-5022


----------



## The Ian (9. September 2008)

was soll denn der rotz....hab gerade so ein 5510er protein bekommen....nicht nur dass die wesentlich länger zum berechnen brauchen...die geben auch noch weniger punkte (430) meine ppd ist von 5200 bei den anderen proteinen auf 3100 gesunken...das kanns doch echt nicht sein...wenn den die dinger schon mehr bringen und die länger dauern, dann solln se auch mehr punkte geben verdammte sch*********,*******/******.


----------



## Gast3737 (9. September 2008)

Käffchen? oder Schwarztee? erstmal trinke was davon und dann bist du schon ruhiger...


----------



## nfsgame (9. September 2008)

Ey: Immer locker bleiben und durch die Hose atmen!

So ne WU bekommt man sicherlich nicht so oft. Also durchrechnen lassen und beruhigen!


----------



## klefreak (9. September 2008)

Wenn man sich auf'm Foldingforum so reinliest, dann wird es für die Nvidiakarten bald schlechter aussehen als noch bisher, das hat folgende Gründe:

Die WU's( --> ppd) für Nvidiakarten werde auf einer Radeon HD 3850 gebencht ! 
( alle WU's egal ob ATI oder Nvidia werden mittels HD3850 gebencht)

Kleine WU's mit wenig Atomen, wie bisher liegen besonders Nvidia Karten gut, da diese besser ausgelastet werden können. Die neuen WU's haben mehr Atome und daher mehr Parallelität, was bei den Nvidiakarten zu einer "Übersättigung" der Recheneinheiten führt, die Ati Karten aber besser auslastet, daher werden die ATI Karten relativ an Punkten zulegen (vor allem die HD4xxx Serie mit ihren 800 SPC's) und die Nvidiakarten (g80, g92,..) etwas eingebremst werden.

Außerdem wird der CORE für ATI Karten von Version zu Version schneller, da ATI schon vorher auf Stabilität entwickelt hat, bei Nvidia wurde zuerst auf Geschwindigkeit und nun in einem 2. Schritt auf Stabilität optimiert (bringt auch langsameres Rechnen mitsich)

ich hoffe, dass dadurch etwas Licht in die sich veränderten Punkte kommt

lg Klemens

ps: www.foldingforum.org


----------



## MESeidel (9. September 2008)

Hab ich doch gestern erst geschrieben.
Mal eine Seite zurück "blättern", Jungs ;o)


----------



## Lee (9. September 2008)

Das gefällt mir


----------



## klefreak (9. September 2008)

@ Meseidel

sorry, hab nicht alles nachgelesen 

@ Lee

meiner Radeon gefällt das auch 

@ alle NVIDIA Folder:

das Ergebnis zählt, die Punkte sollten nebensächlich sein 


lg Klemens


----------



## Bumblebee (9. September 2008)

Da kam ein Vorschlag im "Zäpfchen" ...



RuneDRS schrieb:


> Dann müsste die Redaktion zur Belohnung mit uns doch zusammen Weihnachtenfeiern das wärs doch!



Möchte dazu anfügen, dass der Gedanke sich auf ein paar Biere zu treffen auch einfach in der Sahara endete.... - leider


----------



## nfsgame (9. September 2008)

klefreak schrieb:


> @ alle NVIDIA Folder:
> 
> das Ergebnis zählt, die Punkte sollten nebensächlich sein
> 
> ...


Das mit dem ergebniss stimmt. Aber es ist doch ein kleiner Wettbewerb .
Obwohl ich es gut finde, dass die ATI Folder nicht mehr benachteiligt werden.

Edit: Neeeeeeeeiiiiiiiiiiin! Ich hab auch ne 430 Punkte WU .


----------



## klefreak (9. September 2008)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Das mit dem ergebniss stimmt. Aber es ist doch ein kleiner Wettbewerb .
> Obwohl ich es gut finde, dass die ATI Folder nicht mehr benachteiligt werden.




naja, ich bin doch auch für einen Wettbewerb 

aber ich denke nicht, dass ich bisher benachteiligt wurde, da die Nvidiakarten die bisherigen Berechnungen einfach effizienter durchführten, daher bin ich zwar froh darüber dass die neuen Wu's ATI Karten gut liegen, aber ansonsten könnte ich auch gut leben 

lg Klemens


----------



## FeuRenard (9. September 2008)

hoffentlich hat das keine Auswirkungen auf die zukünftige Platzierung vom PCGH-Team 

nochwas: Hallo TOP100 !!!


----------



## The Ian (9. September 2008)

übrigens kaffe maht nicht ruhig sondern wacher...bei mir zumindest^^

und um nochmal auf die neuen wus zurück zu kommen:
demzufolge werden die neuen wu´s auf ner radeon schneler berechnet als die alten, da es ja weniger punkte gibt oder dauern die da auch länger, denn dann sollte es ja eigendlich mehr punkte geben oder etwa nicht?? ist ja beim cpu auch so...das was länger dauert bekommt mehr punkte.

btw was falten die gtx2xx mit den neuen wus??


----------



## C2THEK (9. September 2008)

also ich falte grad ein 5013er (keine ahnung ob das neu ist) mit 6100 ppd (auf ner GTX 260) - mein langsamstes bis jetzt (schau aber ehrlich gesagt nicht so oft wieviel was bringt)


----------



## nfsgame (9. September 2008)

Auf ner 8800GT macht Projekt 5508 (430 Punkte) ungefähr 3200ppd .


----------



## MESeidel (9. September 2008)

The Ian schrieb:


> übrigens kaffe maht nicht ruhig sondern wacher...bei mir zumindest^^
> 
> und um nochmal auf die neuen wus zurück zu kommen:
> demzufolge werden die neuen wu´s auf ner radeon schneler berechnet als die alten, da es ja weniger punkte gibt oder dauern die da auch länger, denn dann sollte es ja eigendlich mehr punkte geben oder etwa nicht?? ist ja beim cpu auch so...das was länger dauert bekommt mehr punkte.
> ...



Nach ersten Usermeldungen ist die PPD mit den ATi Karten gestiegen.
Forallem bei der HD4850 und HD4870.
Bei HD3870 ist der Gewinn glaub ich nicht so groß.
Ich hatte leider noch keine 430P WU, kann deshalb nichts dazu sagen.

Die Leistung liegt aber immer noch hinter der einer gleich teueren nVidia Karte, um es mal klar zu sagen!
Nur die Goldgräber Tage sind für NV eben vorbei.

Die GTX-200 Modelle sind im gleichem Umfang betroffen, also auch irgendwo zwischen 15-30% langsamer als vorher.


BTW: nehmt euch ein Beispiel an nitteo, er hatte vorher bis zu 180000 PPD, nimmt es aber recht locker weil er nicht der Punkte wegen Faltet...


----------



## Leopardgecko (9. September 2008)

Bei mir fallen die Ergebnisse der 430er WU's sehr unterschiedlich aus.
Bei meiner Geforce 9600GT habe ich Einbrüche von ca. 1300ppd und die Berechnugszeit ist von etwas über 3 Stunden für eine 480er WU auf annähernd 5 Sunden für die 430er WU gestiegen! 

Bei der 8800GTS/640 hatte ich noch keine 430er WU.
Deshalb kann ich da zu den Auswirkungen noch nichts sagen.

Die GTX260 ist offensichtlich nicht so stark betroffen.
In der Rechenzeit ist sogut wie kein Unterschied zur 480er WU zu erkennen.
Nur ein Paar Minuten, die es aber auch mal bei den 480er variieren kann.
Der Einbruch bei den Punkten hält sich mit ca. 250ppd auch in Grenzen, zumal meine GTX260 aus mir unerfindlichen Gründen sowieso nicht ihr volles Potential zu entfalten scheint.


----------



## C2THEK (9. September 2008)

Leopardgecko schrieb:


> ...zumal meine GTX260 aus mir unerfindlichen Gründen sowieso nicht ihr volles Potential zu entfalten scheint.



Wie meinst du? beim Folding? Hab auch zwei - können also gut vergleichen...


----------



## C2THEK (9. September 2008)

Also hab jetzt ne 5513er WU (430 Punkte) und die läuft maximal mit 5.200 ppd... auf ner 260er FTW
Sonst hab ich immer so um die 7000 pro karte 
...also 1.800 verlust!! x2..


----------



## Leopardgecko (9. September 2008)

C2THEK schrieb:


> Wie meinst du? beim Folding? Hab auch zwei - können also gut vergleichen...



Ja, ich meine beim Falten.
Meine GTX260 ist bisher nicht über die 4600ppd gekommen, die Karte ist nicht übertaktet.
Wenn ich dann von anderen lese, das sie weit über die 5000ppd erreichen, dann scheint bei mir irgendwas zu klemmen.
Ich verwende den 177.92beta Treiber.
Mit der 430er WU Projekt 5512 macht die Karte im Moment 4038ppd.


----------



## C2THEK (9. September 2008)

den 177.92 hab ich auch drauf! zockst du nebenbei oder hast sonst was laufen was die karte fordert?


----------



## Leopardgecko (9. September 2008)

C2THEK schrieb:


> den 177.92 hab ich auch drauf! zockst du nebenbei oder hast sonst was laufen was die karte fordert?



Nein, überhaupt nicht.
Die PC's laufen im Moment nur zum falten.


----------



## C2THEK (9. September 2008)

ich takte morgen meine mal auf standart 260er takt runter - und meine cpu lass ich mal auf 2.660 (so schnell ist doch der Q6700er oder?) laufen - dann kann ich dir sagen ob mit deinem was net stimmt. Müssten ja fast identische werte bei rauskommen... oder irgend nen anderen bench (schlag was vor)


----------



## <--@ndré--> (9. September 2008)

Kann mir einer sagen was hier los ist? Kein OC - weder CPU noch GPU. Auch der RAM ist auf Standard!



> [13:44:24] Completed 53%
> [13:49:21] Completed 54%
> *[13:49:51] Gromacs cannot continue further.*
> [13:49:51] Going to send back what have done.
> ...



Was ist da los? 

Gruß,
André


----------



## Leopardgecko (9. September 2008)

@C2THEK
Ich hatte nach dem Einbau der GTX mal 3D Mark Vantage drüberlaufen lassen.
Das Ergebnis lag bei 9749 Punkten (CPU-Score: 32043 / Graphics Score: 7914) mit einem *Q6700 @3100MHz*.
Ich habe jetzt nicht geprüft, ob das Ergebnis im Rahmen von vergleichbaren Systemen liegt.


----------



## Leopardgecko (9. September 2008)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Kann mir einer sagen was hier los ist? Kein OC - weder CPU noch GPU. Auch der RAM ist auf Standard!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da hat sich wohl der Client irgendwie verhaspelt.
Wenn das öfters auftritt, ist möglicherweise der Core fehlerhaft.
Dann mal den Core löschen, das er sich diesen neu herunterladen muß.
Das sollte jedenfalls kein Problem deiner Hardware sein.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (9. September 2008)

Doch - es war schon öfters der Fall (afair 3 mal).

Wenn ich den Core jetzt lösche ist die WU futsch?


----------



## Leopardgecko (9. September 2008)

Das kann ich jetzt nicht sagen, aber du kannst ja die Option "Pause when done" verwenden.
Dann stoppt der Client, wenn er die WU abgearbeitet hat.
Auf diese Weise geht sie jedenfalls nicht verloren, sofern sie ordnungsgemäß beendet wurde.
Ansonsten bringt dir ja eine vorzeitig beendete WU eh keine Punkte.


----------



## steinschock (10. September 2008)

So ne 430 WU braucht 40W mehr wie eine 480 WU + 4°C @ Wakü.

Idle 114W    

480 WU    202W   ~  7500 PPD

430 WU    244W   ~  5500 PPD     @ 621/1350/1134

Ich mache nur GPU  177.83


----------



## <--@ndré--> (10. September 2008)

Also jetzt hat er eine WU komplett durchgelaufen. Mal schauen, ob das noch einmal passiert. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## nfsgame (10. September 2008)

Bei mir gabs gestern den Selben Fehler wie bei <--@ndré-->. Aber nur bei 430 Punkte WUs.


----------



## C2THEK (10. September 2008)

@ Leopardgecko: Jetzt hab ich extra alles passend auf deine Specs eingestellt und er spuckt mir bei Vantage kein Result aus (habs 3x probiert) 
es gibt aber diesen Virtual Mark:

ORB - VirtualMark

Also ich komm mit deinen Specs auf 15.200 Punkte

Würd mich interessieren was du zusammenkriegst...

(sorry für OT)


----------



## Dudeness (10. September 2008)

Guten Abend!

Also ich kann bisher nicht bestätigen, dass die nVidia-Karten benachteiligt werden.

Nachdem ich heute morgen noch eine WU mit einem Credit von "nur" 430 Punkten bekam, ist bzw. sind es jetzt wieder welche mit 480 Punkten. Die dazu auch noch ordentlich abgehen: mit dem GPU-Clienten hatte ich jetzt mehrere WU durchgehend über 7200 pdd.

Der Konsolenklient für die CPU ist mir hingegen leider abgeschmiert mit folgender Fehlermeldung:
*
"[15:29:37] Folding@home Core Shutdown: UNKNOWN_ERROR
[15:29:41] CoreStatus = 76 (118)
[15:29:41] Client-core communications error: ERROR 0x76
[15:29:41] This is a sign of more serious problems, shutting down."*

Ein Neustart des Clienten brachte keine Verbesserung, woraufhin ich die queue.dat löschen musste.

Na ja, egal, es kann ja nur weitergehen. 

Dudeness himself


----------



## Lee (10. September 2008)

Boah geil^^
Mit meiner neuen 98GTX+ habe ich ~5000PPD^^
Das Ding rennt wie die Hölle^^


----------



## <--@ndré--> (10. September 2008)

Habe ich mit einer billigeren 88GT auch (nonOCed). 

Gruß,
André


----------



## Leopardgecko (10. September 2008)

C2THEK schrieb:


> @ Leopardgecko: Jetzt hab ich extra alles passend auf deine Specs eingestellt und er spuckt mir bei Vantage kein Result aus (habs 3x probiert)
> es gibt aber diesen Virtual Mark:
> 
> ORB - VirtualMark
> ...



Beim Virtual Mark habe ich 15.100 Punkte


----------



## C2THEK (10. September 2008)

also scheint alles zu passen... doch nix kaputt


----------



## Bumblebee (10. September 2008)

69

Wir sind einfach zu gut


----------



## Dudeness (10. September 2008)

Mhh...mein CPU-Konsolen-Klient hat sich schon wieder mit der o.g. bzw. folgenden Fehlermeldung aufgehangen:

*[17:13:13] Folding@home Core Shutdown: UNKNOWN_ERROR
[17:13:18] CoreStatus = 76 (118)
[17:13:18] Client-core communications error: ERROR 0x76
[17:13:18] This is a sign of more serious problems, shutting down*

Liegt's vielleicht daran, dass mein E8400 auf 4GHz läuft? Hat das Prog vielleicht Probleme damit?

Bei Orthos und Prime95 lief die CPU mit dem Takt jeweils 8 Stunden ohne Probleme durch.

Dudeness


----------



## Leopardgecko (10. September 2008)

C2THEK schrieb:


> also scheint alles zu passen... doch nix kaputt



Aber warum hinke ich dann deinen Karten so hinterher? 
Das muß doch einen Grund haben.

Übrigens hat jetzt auch meine 8800GTS/640 eine 430er WU bekommen.
Das gleiche Phänomen wie bei der 9600GT, die Berechnungszeit steigt auf annähernd 5 Stunden und die Punkte brechen um ca. 1400ppd ein...


----------



## C2THEK (10. September 2008)

Leopardgecko schrieb:


> Aber warum hinke ich dann deinen Karten so hinterher?
> Das muß doch einen Grund haben.
> 
> Übrigens hat jetzt auch meine 8800GTS/640 eine 430er WU bekommen.
> Das gleiche Phänomen wie bei der 9600GT, die Berechnungszeit steigt auf annähernd 5 Stunden und die Punkte brechen um ca. 1400ppd ein...



also erstens falte ich derzeit mit *2x* 260ern (beides sind FTW - laufen also zusätzlich noch overlocked mit jeweils *700/1500/1200*) und zweitens läuft meine CPU (die ich aber eigt kaum falten lasse) auf 3.6 Ghz - soviel zu den abweichungen...

Meine Karten brechen bei den 430ern WUs sogar um 1800 Punkte ein!   Also scheint doch alles normal bei dir zu sein...


----------



## SilentKilla (10. September 2008)

Dudeness schrieb:


> Mhh...mein CPU-Konsolen-Klient hat sich schon wieder mit der o.g. bzw. folgenden Fehlermeldung aufgehangen:
> 
> *[17:13:13] Folding@home Core Shutdown: UNKNOWN_ERROR
> [17:13:18] CoreStatus = 76 (118)
> ...



Probier doch einfach mal, obs bei nicht OC bzw, mäßig OC auch noch auftritt.

Die massiven Fehler von denen ich berichtet hatte (GPU Clients auf 8800GT) ließen sich nur mit einer Vista Neuinstallation beheben.


----------



## Dudeness (10. September 2008)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> Probier doch einfach mal, obs bei nicht OC bzw, mäßig OC auch noch auftritt.
> 
> Die massiven Fehler von denen ich berichtet hatte (GPU Clients auf 8800GT) ließen sich nur mit einer Vista Neuinstallation beheben.




Jo, ich werde es mal nOC ausprobieren. Ich hoffe nicht, dass ich letztenendes das OS neuinstallieren muss  .

Dudeness


----------



## nfsgame (11. September 2008)

Lee schrieb:


> Boah geil^^
> Mit meiner neuen 98GTX+ habe ich ~5000PPD^^
> Das Ding rennt wie die Hölle^^


Warte ab bis du eine WU mit 430 Punkten bekommst. Dann bekommst du ne Krise.


----------



## The Ian (11. September 2008)

wobei ich auch schon mitbekommen habe, dass es "gute" und schlimme 430er gibt...bei der einen bricht die ppd "nur" um 1800 ein, bei der bösen wu um 2500 -.-


----------



## FeuRenard (11. September 2008)

bei mir warns bisher immer (5800-40001800ppd . Z.B. bei 5508 und 5510


----------



## The Ian (11. September 2008)

jedenfalls sind wir nv falter und alle einig....so ne kack wu´s ^^


----------



## nfsgame (11. September 2008)

The Ian schrieb:


> jedenfalls sind wir nv falter und alle einig....so ne kack wu´s ^^


Genau! Und dann musste ich meine 8800GT auch noch zurücktakten, weils immer UNSTABLE_MACHINE gab.


----------



## Mitch (11. September 2008)

verdammt, heute kommen bei mir fast nur miese wus. und das, wo ich mal wieder an meinem lieblingsgegner vorbei war.


----------



## CeresPK (11. September 2008)

Bei mir will der SMP nicht mehr
3% weitergekommen und dann ende im Gelände.
SMP schliesen und wieder öffnen und dann die nächsten paar % machen 
ich werde wieder die normalen Clienten draufmachen sonst komme ich ja nie mehr an André ran
aber erstmal muss ich meinen E6600 auf 3,33GHz stabiel bekommen mich wundert es das er den GPU-Clienten grade so gut verträgt, dabei läuft mein Rechner so stabil wie ein Kartenhaus im Auge eines Tornados


----------



## Gast3737 (11. September 2008)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Genau! Und dann musste ich meine 8800GT auch noch zurücktakten, weils immer UNSTABLE_MACHINE gab.


Taja mein Jung jetzt weisst du wie wir uns mit MESeidel gefühlt haben... das ist doof so faltet unser TEAM nicht mehr so viel....


----------



## nfsgame (11. September 2008)

Merkwürdiger weise läufts immernochnicht Stabil. Hab alles zurück auf Standart gesetzt. Dabei muss ich heute umbedingt noch nen paar Punkte machen, damit ich nicht bei 2500ppd hänge.


----------



## The Ian (11. September 2008)

demnächst wirds ne rumpelkammer 3 geben^^


----------



## <--@ndré--> (11. September 2008)

Nein, es wird nicht mehr geteilt, da neue Forensoftware!


----------



## nfsgame (12. September 2008)

Bekommt ihr für die AMD HD-Reihe auch keine WUs!?


----------



## The Ian (12. September 2008)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Nein, es wird nicht mehr geteilt, da neue Forensoftware!


  na dann ebend nicht^^


----------



## MESeidel (12. September 2008)

The Ian schrieb:


> jedenfalls sind wir nv falter und alle einig....so ne kack wu´s ^^



Die bekommen aber alle Teams und nicht nur wir^^
Laut EXO hatten wir gestern knapp 349000 Punkte gemacht, gehören damit aber immer noch zu den 30 produktivsten Teams...

Außerdem sind die WUs für Stanford nützlicher.


----------



## The Ian (12. September 2008)

die rede war ja auch nicht nur von uns als team sondern auf die nvidea falter bezogen...aber natürlich wenn stanfort mehr nutzen daraus zieht, dann solnn se das so machen


----------



## Kadauz (13. September 2008)

Hab mir den CLient auch mal installiert und PCGH team eingetragen. Werd hin und wieder auch mal rechnen lassen.


----------



## nfsgame (13. September 2008)

Gut! Willkommen im Team!

Welche Clients hast du denn am rechnen?
Und mach dir doch die Stats in die Sig wenn du nen paar WUs abgeliefert hast.


----------



## FeuRenard (13. September 2008)

bei mir is heut so, dass ich ausschließlich 480er GPU2-WUs bekomme ... Zufall, oder is das bei anderen genauso? (nich das das jetz n problem wäre, aber dachte, es gäb bald nur noch 430er)


----------



## nfsgame (13. September 2008)

Ich bekomme auch 480er. Aber das sind neue Projekte (5015 oder so).


----------



## Kadauz (13. September 2008)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Gut! Willkommen im Team!
> 
> Welche Clients hast du denn am rechnen?
> Und mach dir doch die Stats in die Sig wenn du nen paar WUs abgeliefert hast.



Hab den Tray Client nach deinem HowTo installiert und eingerichtet. Aber irgendwie benutzt das Programm nur einen Kern von meinen Vieren. Wie lässt sich das auf mehrere Kerne ausweiten?


----------



## nfsgame (13. September 2008)

Da musst du entweder den SMP-CLient nehmen (musst 27/7 laufen lassen) oder kannst 4x Tray/Console mit verschiedenen Machine IDs. Was hast du für ne Graka?


----------



## Kadauz (13. September 2008)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Da musst du entweder den SMP-CLient nehmen (musst 27/7 laufen lassen) oder kannst 4x Tray/Console mit verschiedenen Machine IDs. Was hast du für ne Graka?


 
Ok, danke!

Graka hab ich 8800GT.


----------



## nfsgame (13. September 2008)

Mit der 8800GT kannst du ordentlich Punkten. Meine macht so 3000 Punkte real pro Tag. Hast du Fahmon installiert?


----------



## Kadauz (13. September 2008)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Mit der 8800GT kannst du ordentlich Punkten. Meine macht so 3000 Punkte real pro Tag. Hast du Fahmon installiert?



Fahmon? Ne, was macht das?


----------



## nfsgame (13. September 2008)

Damit kannstr du sehen, wie weit dein Client mit der Work Unit (WU) ist und es zeigt dir an wie viele Punkte du pro Tag ungefähr machen kannst.

Edit: Hab Fahmon mal hochgeladen


----------



## Kadauz (13. September 2008)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Damit kannstr du sehen, wie weit dein Client mit der Work Unit (WU) ist und es zeigt dir an wie viele Punkte du pro Tag ungefähr machen kannst.
> 
> Edit: Hab Fahmon mal hochgeladen



Danke, habs jetzt mal geöffnet, aber irgendwie wird nix angezeigt. Projektdaten hab ich downgeloadet.


----------



## nfsgame (13. September 2008)

Du musst den Client-Pfad auch in Fahmon einbinden. Rechte MAustaste ins weiße Fenster-> Clienteintrag hinzufügen. Dann musst du zum installpfad Navigieren.


----------



## CrashStyle (13. September 2008)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Du musst den Client-Pfad auch in Fahmon einbinden. Rechte MAustaste ins weiße Fenster-> Clienteintrag hinzufügen. Dann musst du zum installpfad Navigieren.



Jap funtz ganz einfach!


----------



## Kadauz (13. September 2008)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Du musst den Client-Pfad auch in Fahmon einbinden. Rechte MAustaste ins weiße Fenster-> Clienteintrag hinzufügen. Dann musst du zum installpfad Navigieren.



Sorry, klappt net ganz. Der Pfad von Folding@home? Welcher Name muss eingetragen werden?


----------



## <--@ndré--> (13. September 2008)

Schau mal bei der Verknüfpung ("Rechtsklick" => "Eigenschaften") nach dem "Ausführungsort".

Den musst du bei Fahmon einfügen, siehe hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei mir sind die beiden jetzt nicht gleich, aber bei dir müssen beide gleich sein. 

Gruß,
André

/edit: Der Name ist total egal. 
Den kannste ruhig "CPU" nennen. Eigentlich ist nur der Ort wichtig.


----------



## Kadauz (13. September 2008)

Bei mir siehts im Moment so aus. Ich hab 2x FOlding laufen, also auf zwei CPU Kerne.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (13. September 2008)

Wie lange läuft dein Rechner für PCGH? Bzw. wie lange würdest du ihn jetzt laufen lassen?

Vielleicht wäre ein SMP-Client dann das richtige für dich.

Aber den GPU2 solltest du auf jeden Fall machen.

Gruß,
André


----------



## nfsgame (13. September 2008)

dann müsste wenigstens der Name unds Team da stehen. Und es müssten zwei Clienteinträge da sein. Installiere doch den GPU Client. Dazu gibts nen Super HowTo von RuneDRS.


----------



## Kadauz (13. September 2008)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Wie lange läuft dein Rechner für PCGH? Bzw. wie lange würdest du ihn jetzt laufen lassen?
> 
> Vielleicht wäre ein SMP-Client dann das richtige für dich.
> 
> ...



Ich wollte den PC so neben her bei der Arbeit oder beim Zocken laufen lassen, mit einem oder 2 Kernen. Nicht im Dauerbetrieb. Wohne alleine und muss meine Stromkosten leider selbst zahlen.


----------



## nfsgame (13. September 2008)

Der GPU-Client hat ne bessere Energieeffizienz als zwei Single Core Clients.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (13. September 2008)

Dann würde ich jetzt mal spontan sagen, dass du den CPU-Client weglassen solltest, da der mit 2 Kernen nur sehr wenig Punkte macht (ich schätze mal 300ppd). Installiere den GPU2-Clienten (HowTo und Downloadlink) und belass' es dabei. 

Eine 8800GT braucht pro WU ~2h und die Deadline liegt bei 3 Tagen.
Ich denke, dass der Rechner pro Tag mindestens 1 Stunde läuft, oder?

Gruß,
André

/edit: nfsgame ist wohl einfach schneller, machts aber nicht so ausführlich


----------



## Kadauz (13. September 2008)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Dann würde ich jetzt mal spontan sagen, dass du den CPU-Client weglassen solltest, da der mit 2 Kernen nur sehr wenig Punkte macht (ich schätze mal 300ppd). Installiere den GPU2-Clienten (HowTo und Downloadlink) und belass' es dabei.
> 
> Eine 8800GT braucht pro WU ~2h und die Deadline liegt bei 3 Tagen.
> Ich denke, dass der Rechner pro Tag mindestens 1 Stunde läuft, oder?
> ...



Ok, danke, ich werd mal versuchen.

edit: GPU Client und ein CPU laufen.

Dann mal frohes berechnen^^


----------



## Kadauz (13. September 2008)

Das Fiepen der Spawas geht mächtig auf die Eier^^


----------



## nfsgame (13. September 2008)

Ist normal (leider). Gewöhnst du dich dran .


----------



## <--@ndré--> (13. September 2008)

Mir auch - vorallem mit jeder Taktänderung ändert sich die Tonhöhe. Könnten wir ja theoretisch ein Lied rausmachen.

"Die singenden SpaWas" 

Gruß,
André


----------



## nfsgame (13. September 2008)

Mit 430 Punkte WUs ist es schon fast ein Brummen


----------



## CeresPK (14. September 2008)

ihr armen^^
mit meinem G92  habe ich nicht so ne probleme


----------



## <--@ndré--> (14. September 2008)

Patrick, du hast heute gelevelt! 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Eintritt in die >100k-Gruppe. 

Bald sind bei uns alle aus den Top 100 mit über 100.000 Punkten vertreten, das wäre ein schöner Meilenstein. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## Lochti (14. September 2008)

Hi ihr,
habe meine CPU und lüfter mal entgültigt Plan geschliefen !
Lochti´s HP

Könnt es euch ja mal anschauen !

Gruß Lochti !


----------



## Mitch (14. September 2008)

kennt zufällig jemand den f@h user "Overdoze" oder zumindest seinen forennick?


----------



## CeresPK (14. September 2008)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Patrick, du hast heute gelevelt!
> 
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Eintritt in die >100k-Gruppe.
> 
> ...


danke schön André
die 100'000 wollt ich eigentlich schon vor 2 Wochen machen aber da hatt der SMP nicht mitgespielt

naja jetzt ist der SMP weg und alles läuft wieder


----------



## CrashStyle (14. September 2008)

Irgendwann bin ich auch bei 100K. Aber klein vieh macht auch mist!


----------



## Rick (14. September 2008)

Ich hab jetzt auch mal etwas angefangen mit meiner 8800gt zu falten. 

mfg.
Rick


----------



## rabe (14. September 2008)

so, jetzt wo es kalt wird werd ich auch mal wieder etwas mehr mitfalten...ob ich nun die heizung anhabe oder meinen pc kommt fast aufs gleiche raus


----------



## CrashStyle (14. September 2008)

Ja der pc kan eine sehr gute heizung sein!  Positiver Nebeneffekt im Winter.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (14. September 2008)

Rick schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt auch mal etwas angefangen mit meiner 8800gt zu falten.
> naja signatur mag noch nicht so richtig
> 
> mfg.
> Rick



Versuch's mal damit:

```
[url=http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showthread.php?t=82][img]http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/sigs/sigimage.php?un=mew151&t=70335[/img][/url]
```
So sieht es dann aus:

```
[url=http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showthread.php?t=82][img]http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/sigs/sigimage.php?un=mew151&t=70335[/img][/url]
```


----------



## Kadauz (14. September 2008)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Versuch's mal damit:
> 
> ```
> [url=http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showthread.php?t=82][img]http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/sigs/sigimage.php?un=mew151&t=70335[/img][/url]
> ...



Bei mir gehts leider auch nicht. Einfach den Code in die Sig kopieren?


----------



## culli1983 (14. September 2008)

Hi,
kann jetzt auch endlich wieder mitmachen! Meine alte HD3870 ist jetzt ganz abgeraucht! (OC etwas übertrieben) 
Die GTX260 geht doch schon um einiges besser ab!!


----------



## CeresPK (14. September 2008)

Ohh man da wollte ich mir mal mühe geben und euch gewaltig unterstützen heute aber der F@H Gott hat mir da einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht (ich hatte keine Internetverbindung mehr )
naja jetzt kann ich wenigstens wieder mit GPRS- Speed ins netzt (ich nutze UMTS als anschluss da DSL nicht verfügbar)


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (14. September 2008)

Rick schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt auch mal etwas angefangen mit meiner 8800gt zu falten.
> 
> mfg.
> Rick





Kadauz schrieb:


> Bei mir gehts leider auch nicht. Einfach den Code in die Sig kopieren?



Jau, und dann noch der Folding-at-Home-Gruppe beitreten! Sonst gibt's glaube ich kein Bild. (Kann mich aber täuschen)


----------



## <--@ndré--> (14. September 2008)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Jau, und dann noch der Folding-at-Home-Gruppe beitreten! Sonst gibt's glaube ich kein Bild. (Kann mich aber täuschen)



So ist es. 


Wow Carsten, du rockst ja richtig.
Gestern fast 20.000 Punkte.  

Was hast du jetzt alles am Laufen? Alle Rechner in der Redaktion?

Gruß,
André

P.S.: Was ist mit Thilo los - seine Faltleistung bricht ein...


----------



## Mitch (14. September 2008)

jupp, das mit dem bild ist so.

@cerespk
mach dir nichts daraus, ich wohne in der wachstumsstärksten metropole ostdeutschlands und der dynamischsten stadt deutschlands und surfe auch nur mit umts. 
naja, um die ecke sind sie buchstäblich schon beim buddeln und bei uns in der straße stehen auch schon seit 2 wochen halteverbotsschilder zwecks kupferkabelverlegung
hast du auch eine 10gb „flat“? ich bin bei o2 und mit ein paar abstrichen ganz zufrieden.


----------



## CeresPK (14. September 2008)

Mitch schrieb:


> jupp, das mit dem bild ist so.
> 
> @cerespk
> mach dir nichts daraus, ich wohne in der wachstumsstärksten metropole ostdeutschlands und der dynamischsten stadt deutschlands und surfe auch nur mit umts.
> ...


Ich bin bei Moobicent (aber noch dem alten Vertrag)
unbegrenzt surfen wo ich will (innerhalb Deutschlands)
und für 8ct. ne SMS schreiben
und alles für ca. 40€ im Monat
also ich bin zufrieden besonders da es bei uns nur Vodafon UMTS gibt bei  T-Mobile haben wir hier kaum GPRS empfang da kommt UMTS sicher auch nicht hier her
ich fühle mich ein wenig von der T-COM ausgeschlossen und verarscht komme ich mir auch vor.
Aber UMTS ist eig ganz gut (und sicherlich auch das schnellste was es hier im Umkreis von 10 km gibt)


----------



## <--@ndré--> (14. September 2008)

Ich habe mal wieder beide GraKas reaktiviert (nach dieser Anleitung) und ich hoffe das ich nun gute PPD mache.

Da ich nur einen Dualcore habe, kann ich den CPU-Clienten nun vergessen, aber der machte ja eh nur ~90ppd.
90ppd weniger, dafür 1500ppd mehr. Mhh, ich würde sagen, guter Deal. 

Und zum Glück musste ich auch den Monitor nicht umstecken! *Gott-sei-Dank*

Ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## Taigao (14. September 2008)

Ui Das Hört sich gut an Kaufe mir nächsten monat ne 2 te Graka dann lass ich die auch mitfalten freu 8)
Bei der Cpu habe ich 300 und paar kaputte ppd  und ich dachte das ich mit meinen  schon super wenig hätte aber schön mal einen vergleich zu haben 8)
Gruß euer Taigao


----------



## CeresPK (14. September 2008)

Uhhh André was für PPD hast du denn jetzt.
Mit der Anleitung kann ich ja gleich meine 8800GTS auch nochmal zum falten Überreden^^
thx


----------



## <--@ndré--> (14. September 2008)

Die ersten beiden Bilder - die Kabelverlegungi ist jetzt nicht so gut. Aber sie ist ja nur übergangsweise. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Oben die 8800GT (16 Lanes) mit aktiver Kühlung und unten die 8600GT (4 Lanes) passiv.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Da ich "nur" einen Dualcore habe, muss der CPU-Client wie gesagt pausieren. 
Allerdings frage ich mich, warum die CPU-Auslastung bei 100% liegt? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gruß,
André

P.S.: Was sagt ihr zu meiner Wandfarbe?


----------



## rabe (14. September 2008)

na was wohl, die beste wandfarbe die es gibt!  hab dieselbe, aber wahrscheinlich schon viel eher als du, ich glaube du hast die geklaut


----------



## nfsgame (15. September 2008)

Boah! Hier war ja gestern noch richtig was los! Um 21Uhr hab ich schon meinen schmerzenden Hals gepflegt (zu viel gejubelt im Stadion).
@<--@ndré-->: Gut das bei dir wieder beide Grakas falten. Gibt Punkte fürs Team!


----------



## Gast3737 (16. September 2008)

bitte mal einer über das GPU2 Howto lesen, hoffe ich habe den Teil mit dem Multigpu richtig zusammengetragen..


----------



## blaubär (16. September 2008)

So, ich bin jetzt auch dabei 
Hab aber noch ein Problem: Unten rechts in der taskleiste hab ich das Folding@home Symbol. Da steht dann, wenn ich mit der Maus darübergehe das ich 500/2500 geschafft habe.
Bei FahMon gehts aber irgendwie nicht. Ich hab unter "Client-Eintrag hinzufügen" den Ordener F@H genommen, aber als Benutzer zeugt er mir Anonym, obwohl ich unter blaubaer angemeldet bin. Auch ist der Punk rechts rot udn die Fortschrittsanzeige geht nicht. Hab mich schon dur alle Thread durchgewühlt, aber bekomms nicht hin. Ich bin zu blöd .
Bitte heft mir


----------



## Gast3737 (16. September 2008)

guck mal im HowTo GPU2 nach dort ist der Ordner für deinen Client angegeben dieser weicht vom Installationsordner ab...

oder hier kannst du auch gucken: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/folding-home/21244-howto-fahmon-einrichten.html


----------



## blaubär (16. September 2008)

thx, war gestern und heute schon die ganze Zeit am rumtüfteln, aber es hat nie geklappt. War immer im falschem Ordner.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (16. September 2008)

@RuneDRS:

Also bei mir war der Vorteil ich hatte einmal den Fernseher angeschlossen (via Svideo) und dann den PC heruntergefahren und Grafikkarte ausgebaut. Dann mit nur noch einer Karte gestartet und nach mehreren Tagen wieder die zweite eingebaut.
Beim Start war sofort der 2. Monitor (sprich TV) wieder aktiv, obwohl *kein* Kabel mehr angeschlossen ist.
Dann alles wie sonst gemacht (Ordner dupliziert) und mit "-gpu x" gestartet. Und es läuft... 

Gruß,
André


----------



## Bumblebee (16. September 2008)

Nur der Vollständigkeit halber..

Willkommen, blaubär, schön einen weitern "Falter" hier am flattern zu haben


----------



## CeresPK (16. September 2008)

mein Rechner hat sich heute Nacht aufgehangen jetzt ist er tot
ne jetzt eben habe ich an der Spannungssraube gedreht und erstmal die NB Vcore von 1,45 auf 1,25 gestellt dafür durfte die SB von 1,55 auf 1,65
ich hoffe das meine NB jetzt nicht zu kalt wird (nForce 680i mehr muss ich nicht sagen)

Und dabei war er gerade beim senden der Daten für die WU angelangt

EDIT: achso André leider habe ichs am Sonntag nicht mehr hinbekommen 2 Grakas und die Clienten zum laufen zu bringen.
es wollte immer nur die 8800GTS falten aber nie die 98
mal nach dem How-To von Rune machen dan wirds vlt


----------



## <--@ndré--> (16. September 2008)

Vielleicht kann ich dir mit TeamViewer noch helfen. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## CeresPK (16. September 2008)

was ich besonders geil fand die 8800GTS ist beim letzten Versuch den ich unternommen habe mit den gleichen Takten gefahren wie meine GTX also von daher Respekt an Nvidia für diesen grandiosen Chip(auch wenn ihre Firmenpolitik sich überall unbeliebt zu machen einen gewaltig auf die Eier geht)


----------



## FeuRenard (16. September 2008)

ahh, endlich. Genau heute, wo ich die 100k Punktegrenze knacke, geht I-Net am Mittag nach der Schule nich  . Naja jetz verspätet: Hallo an alle andern 100k-User!


----------



## benjasso (16. September 2008)

Gratz, ich hoffe da ja nicht mehr lange zu sein


----------



## nfsgame (17. September 2008)

@FeuRenard: Glückwunsch! Und jetzt die 200k, oder?


----------



## FeuRenard (17. September 2008)

klar doch, so lang, bis ich nach der nächsten Stromrechnung den PC abgenommen bekomme


----------



## nfsgame (17. September 2008)

Sag mal, faltest du nicht 24/7? Weil mit dem PC in deiner SIg müsstest du eigendlich viel viel mehr ppd machen.


----------



## FeuRenard (17. September 2008)

ne, falte nich 24/7. Hab nachts au kein i-net (hatte ich in irgendnem andern thread schoma erwähnt, weil der router abgeschaltet wird) und deswegen falte ich nich rund um die uhr. Wegen schule wärs auch n bisschen problematisch, weil ich da nich mein pc laufen lassen will; gefiele meinen eltern bestimmt nich. 
Und auch wegen Strom


----------



## The Ian (17. September 2008)

meine eltern habe ich gaaanz allmälig an 24/7 rangeführt und jetzt läuft der durchgängig...als meine eltern das noch nicht wollten habe ich ein prog benutzt, was den pc automatisch zu einer bestimmten zeit runter fährt....somit haben die ne ganze zeit lang nie mitbekommen, dass der rechner die nacht und den tag über gelaufen ist xDDD


----------



## CrashStyle (17. September 2008)

Das problem hab ich zum Glück nicht mehr!


----------



## Bumblebee (17. September 2008)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Das problem hab ich zum Glück nicht mehr!


 
Ich auch nicht - hab vor längerer Zeit in den Status "Eltern" gewechselt

Vorteil für die Nachkommen - der "Alte" lässt ja auch laufen


----------



## The Ian (17. September 2008)

bin ma schon auf meine kinder gespannt...mit den geh ich am ende auch noch auf Lan zocken...das wird ne zocker-und-falter-eltern-mit-kind-genertation werden in die wir uns begeben werden xDD


----------



## <--@ndré--> (17. September 2008)

The Ian schrieb:


> als meine eltern das noch nicht wollten habe ich ein prog benutzt, was den pc automatisch zu einer bestimmten zeit runter fährt....



Kenne ich, die PS3 ist so laut, dass man es draußen vor der Tür noch hört. Die muss dann halt um 4 Uhr morgens mit dem Falten aufhören (von alleine angehen tut sie leider nicht ), aber der PC bleibt dann noch an. Der ist so schön silent. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## Kadauz (17. September 2008)

Ihr habts gut, ihr habt nur Eltern denen ihr das erklären müsst. Ich wohne alleine mit der Freundin, da fehlen einem die Argumente. 
Also 2 Pakete pro Tag iss si ziemlich die Grenze^^.


----------



## CrashStyle (17. September 2008)

The Ian schrieb:


> bin ma schon auf meine kinder gespannt...mit den geh ich am ende auch noch auf Lan zocken...das wird ne zocker-und-falter-eltern-mit-kind-genertation werden in die wir uns begeben werden xDD



Das ist doch gut für die Wissenschaftler!


----------



## <--@ndré--> (17. September 2008)

Mhh, ich kann keine nVidia-WUs abliefern. Weder 8600GT noch 8800GT. Scheint Probleme zu geben.


----------



## SilentKilla (17. September 2008)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Mhh, ich kann keine nVidia-WUs abliefern. Weder 8600GT noch 8800GT. Scheint Probleme zu geben.



War bei mir eben auch so.
Hab Client beendet und neu gestartet. Nun faltet die 8800GTX wieder.


----------



## MESeidel (17. September 2008)

Supi, hab gerade eine WU aus Projekt 3065 für'n SMP bekommen.
Erst hatte ich etwas Angst wegen der 2 Tage Deadline, dann hab ich gesehen, dass die WU mit 2350 PPD auf 3 Kernen läuft !


----------



## blaubär (17. September 2008)

Mhm, hab ein Problem. Bei der Teamnummer hab ich 70335, also PCGHX stehen. Unter extremeoverclocking.com wird mir als Team aber Planet 3DNow angezeigt. Igendwas ist faul...hab bloß keinen Schmimmer
help


----------



## MESeidel (18. September 2008)

Ein paar mehr Infos wären ganz nett^^
- welcher Username
- wie lang schon dabei -> wie viele WUs/Punkte gemachte -> schon mal in der Memberliste des Teams geschaut ?
- welcher Client läuft -> bei Tray Clients kann man mit rechts klick, "Status", "User Statistics" den Status abfragen


----------



## nfsgame (18. September 2008)

Ich krieg dich schon hehe^^. Ich kann ja auf 100% hochfahren wenn du willst.
edit: hab mal meine Sig erweitert.

MfG,
Daniel


----------



## <--@ndré--> (18. September 2008)

@blaubär: Welchen Namen hast du den benutzt?

Gruß,
André


----------



## blaubär (18. September 2008)

Also, ich hab blaubaer als Benutzername.
Das steht, wenn ich unter "Status" -> "My Folding" anklicke:

*My Information* 
Username: blaubaer 
Team number: 70335 


Eigentlich stimmt alles, aber unter extremeoverclocking.com halt nicht... edit, jetzt steht in einer neuen Spalte PCGH. Ist aber schon irgendwie komisch. 

Unter Status -> User statistic steht, dass ich bei 2 Teams mitgerechnet habe. Egal, hauptsache, jetzt funktionierts.
Klick mich!


EDIT: Vielleicht gabs ja schonmal einen "blaubaer"?


----------



## MESeidel (18. September 2008)

Ja es gibt den Namen schon 3 mal.

Am besten einen Passkey nutzen:
Folding@home - FAQ-passkey


----------



## <--@ndré--> (18. September 2008)

blaubaer - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

/edit: Die haben sie wohl nicht mehr alle. Jetzt habe ich ein Update für F@H (PS3) runtergalden und habe jetzt auf einmal irgendwo ein "Life With PlayStation". Von Folding steht da nichts mehr. So ein Mist...  

Gruß,
André


----------



## DerSitzRiese (18. September 2008)

Cray-Computer: Superrechner für die Atomforschung zu Haus - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Netzwelt

Wir brauchen nur noch nen Spender/Investor


----------



## <--@ndré--> (18. September 2008)

Naja, besser wäre das hier!


----------



## DerSitzRiese (18. September 2008)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Naja, besser wäre das hier!



Aber die Cray Kiste sieht besser aus


----------



## <--@ndré--> (18. September 2008)

Du findest nicht, dass das geil aussieht?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß,
André


----------



## nfsgame (18. September 2008)

Hm dann hätte ich MESeidel bestimmt schon. Wenn ich mein Crosshair II Formula hab dann nehme ich gleich noch zwei 8800GT dazu. Nen paar VGA-Dummys hat mein Vater bestimmt noch irgendwo.


----------



## Gast3737 (18. September 2008)

andre der link geht nicht..


----------



## <--@ndré--> (18. September 2008)

Dann nochmal - immer noch nicht?

Sonst suche einfach auf der Main nach:
*Folding@Home extrem: Falten mit 51 Grafikchips parallel*

Hier die Stats von nitteo. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## Gast3737 (18. September 2008)

der Link geht zu der Seite nicht na ok...

bei dem scheint was nicht ganz zu laufen Strom nicht bezahlt?


----------



## MESeidel (18. September 2008)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> der Link geht zu der Seite nicht na ok...
> 
> bei dem scheint was nicht ganz zu laufen Strom nicht bezahlt?



Hurricane Ike hat das Büro, in dem die Farm steht böse erwischt.
Die Hardware hat es aber wohl überlebt.

Farm Down Indefinitely - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net


----------



## The Ian (18. September 2008)

also wenn ich das geld hätte und mir so ne farm holen würde, dann wäre mein einziges problem der viel zu langsamme upload meiner inet leitung...das wäre dann die schwachstelle an der ganzen falterei, denn ich denke nicht, dass ein 1000er dsl-upload mit so vielen zusendenden wu´s klar kommt oder zumindest wäre es hart an der grenze


----------



## The Ian (19. September 2008)

ach und wenn wir schon gerade dabei sind...so eine festplatte hättte ich auch gerne, nur schade dass diese dann von meinem lamen prozzi ausgebremmst wird:

Cray bringt 224-Gigabyte-Cache für Supercomputer - Golem.de


----------



## CrashStyle (19. September 2008)

Wen ich nen Sponsor finde würde ich auch so ne Farm aufmachen.


----------



## nfsgame (19. September 2008)

Juhu! Ich mache übr 6k ppd! Das musste ich mir einfach abspeichern.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (19. September 2008)

Und ich mache seit neustem 3k. 

Werde diesen Wert aber nicht lange halten können.


----------



## nfsgame (19. September 2008)

Na dann haben wir doch was worüber wir uns freuen können .
Wieso denkst du dass du den Wert nicht lange halten kannst?


----------



## <--@ndré--> (19. September 2008)

Ich sag nur: Crysis Warhead.


----------



## nfsgame (19. September 2008)

Achso! Auch ne möglichkeit sich die Woche lustig zu machen. Zum Zoken hab ich gottseidank nen anderen PC, sodass ich die beiden guten nicht aus dem Falten rausholen muss .


----------



## Mitch (19. September 2008)

http://250kb.de/u/080919/j/945aadaa.jpg


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*freu*

in knapp 2 wochen sollte ich die 100k haben und in 3-4 wochen in den topp100 sein.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (19. September 2008)

Wenn alles so weitergehen würde, hätte ich vielleicht ein Platz unter den Top 50 sicher. 

Ja habe ich Platz 69 und es geht nach oben. 

Wer weiß, was mit neuen Grakas noch drin ist. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## nfsgame (19. September 2008)

MESeidel, du stehst auf der EOC-Liste unter Top 5 Überholen.


----------



## Kadauz (19. September 2008)

So, das mit meiner Signatur hat jetzt auch mal geklappt.^^ Auch wenn noch nicht so viel drinsteht.


----------



## nfsgame (19. September 2008)

Kadauz schrieb:


> So, das mit meiner Signatur hat jetzt auch mal geklappt.^^ Auch wenn noch nicht so viel drinsteht.


das wird schon.


----------



## CrashStyle (19. September 2008)

Jap! Sah bei mir am Anfang auch so aus.


----------



## benjasso (19. September 2008)

Hat vielleicht einer Lust mir zu helfen, damit ich nicht ganz so schnell aus den Top 50 fliege?


----------



## SilentKilla (19. September 2008)

benjasso schrieb:


> Hat vielleicht einer Lust mir zu helfen, damit ich nicht ganz so schnell aus den Top 50 fliege?



Frag mal den Spitzenreiter im Punktemachen. 

Es sind immer mehr User hellrot in den EOC Stats. Es geht vorwärts, weiter so, ihr seid so toll  

Ma gucken, ob ichs noch schaffe C2THEK bei den Top 20 Producern zu überholen.


----------



## Filico (19. September 2008)

Selbst wenn C2THEK seine Punkte halbieren würde, wäre er immer noch unter den Top 20 Producern.

Von daher würd ich die Punkte liebend gerne nehmen.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (19. September 2008)

Man, früher hatte ich es spontan ab und zu mal in die Top 20 geschafft. Jetzt ist das undenkbar. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## Filico (19. September 2008)

neue Grafikkarten braucht die Community


----------



## Gast3737 (19. September 2008)

joob da waren mir und MESeidel teilweise sogar mal unter den TOPTen....


----------



## Lochti (19. September 2008)

Hi ,
man oh man komme durch die Arbeit nicht mehr höher mit meinen Punkten , na vielleicht schaffe ich ja am WE ein platz mehr mal wieder !
Gruß Lochti


----------



## FeuRenard (19. September 2008)

hey, wie is das eigtl. mit diesen Passkeys.
Hab mir den jetz geholt (zum 2. Mal, is echt der selbe) und hab auch vor die in den clients einzutragen. Wie is das dann mit den Punkten? Geht das alles ganz normal weiter auf mein Konto, oder gibts dann nen "neuen 'FeuRenard'" auf dessen Konto ich dann falte?


----------



## benjasso (19. September 2008)

Ich hab seit kurzem auch einen Passkey und die Punkte landen weiter auf meinem Konto, von daher sollte alles klappen


----------



## FeuRenard (19. September 2008)

k, thx
ich werds jetz testen
naja und euch kanns sowieso egal sein, denn die punkte landen so oder so im team


----------



## FeuRenard (19. September 2008)

Finde es ein interessantes Feature, nachdem ich mich jetzt reingelesen hab. Hier mal auf deutsch:


			
				F@H-FAQ: Passkey (übersetzt) schrieb:
			
		

> *Was ist ein Passkey?*
> Der Passkey, ein neues Feature seit dem v6 FAH Client, ist eine eindeutige Identifikationsnummer, die deine Beiträge direkt an dich bindet (nicht nur an die mit deinem Usernamen). Das Benutzen eines Passkeys beugt vor, dass andere unter deinem Namen cheaten. Erhalte einen Passkey von unserer Website (siehe unten), trage ihn ein, wenn du den Client konfigurierst und der Client und die Server werden den Rest erledigen. Du solltest deinen Passkey geheim halten.
> 
> *Was ist der Nutzen eines Passkeys?*
> ...


Ist auf jeden Fall meine Empfehlung das jeden einrichten zu lassen. Nich, dass jemand unter dem eigenen Namen cheatet und dann die Punkte gelöscht werden (vor allem wichtig für unsere "Top-Producer")


----------



## MESeidel (19. September 2008)

Auf jeden Fall machen.
Blaubär hatte das Problem, dass er alles richtig eingetragen hatte aber nicht in der Teamliste auftauchte (weil es den Namen schon mehrmals gab)...


----------



## nfsgame (19. September 2008)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> Frag mal den Spitzenreiter im Punktemachen.
> 
> Es sind immer mehr User hellrot in den EOC Stats. Es geht vorwärts, weiter so, ihr seid so toll
> 
> Ma gucken, ob ichs noch schaffe C2THEK bei den Top 20 Producern zu überholen.



hehe. Ich bin seit heute morgen auch hellrot .


----------



## Bumblebee (19. September 2008)

nfsgame schrieb:


> hehe. Ich bin seit heute morgen auch hellrot .


 
Willkommen bei den hellroten


----------



## CrashStyle (19. September 2008)

Das möcht ich auch mal sein!


----------



## benjasso (19. September 2008)

Das sind doch die beschriebenen Cheater, diese hellroten


----------



## <--@ndré--> (19. September 2008)

Ich kapiere den Nutzen eines Passkeys immer noch nicht.

Warum sollte jemand "cheaten" bzw. was ist damit gemeint?

Gruß,
André


----------



## CrashStyle (19. September 2008)

Find des ne gute Sache! Wen es schon geht das wen ich jetzt Andre und 70335 in mein Client eingeben würde und dadurch seine punkte bekommen würde! Keine angst mach ich net.


----------



## FeuRenard (19. September 2008)

würd dir doch garnix bringen, dich andre zu nennen. Du faltest ja eigtl. auf sein konto.

edit: cheaten, hab neulich schoma drüber nachgedacht, könnte man vllt. indem man kurz vorm beenden einer WU den work-ordner und die queue kopiert un dann immer wieder fertig rechnet und sendet (reine spekulation, ha eigtl. keine ahnung davon^^)


----------



## <--@ndré--> (19. September 2008)

Genau das verstehe ich ja nicht.

Wenn _CrashStyle_ jetzt _Andre_ nimmt cheatet er ja nicht, er hilft mir ja viel mehr - oder habe ich den Sinn vom Passkey überhaupt nicht verstanden?


----------



## FeuRenard (19. September 2008)

ich hab noma edited, verstehst es dann vllt?


----------



## nfsgame (19. September 2008)

FeuRenard schrieb:


> cheaten, hab neulich schoma drüber nachgedacht, könnte man vllt. indem man kurz vorm beenden einer WU den work-ordner und die queue kopiert un dann immer wieder fertig rechnet und sendet (reine spekulation, ha eigtl. keine ahnung davon^^)


das hab ich mal just for fun ausprobiert. Das geht aber nicht weil jede WU nur einmal vorhanden ist und eine eindeutige ID hat. gibt nur einmal Punkte.


----------



## MESeidel (19. September 2008)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Ich kapiere den Nutzen eines Passkeys immer noch nicht.



1. Wenn jemand sich mit dem gleichem Namen aber einem neuen Team anmeldet glaubt der Stat Server, es ist die gleiche Person und hat einfach das Team gewechselt.
Das bringt Chaos.
Evtl werden Ergebnisse falsch zugeordnet und Punkte nicht gegeben.

2. Wenn jemand mit unter deinem Account Namen falsche Werte sendet, kann dein Acc gelöscht werden.
Das Thema wurde z.B. bei denn .dll Files für den ATi GPU2 Client im Folding Forum behandelt.
Die sind nur für eingetragene Beta-Tester gedacht, sind aber an die Öffentlichkeit gekommen.




RuneDRS schrieb:


> joob da waren mir und MESeidel teilweise sogar mal unter den TOPTen....



Er meinte glaube, dass ich in den top5 stehe die er bald überholt.



nfsgame schrieb:


> MESeidel, du stehst auf der EOC-Liste unter Top 5 Überholen.



Mal sehen was das Wochenende bringt.

Da bast'l ich mir nen Falt Rechner um Strom zu sparen und ohne Ruckler zu arbeiten.
Dann reicht seine PPD nicht mehr und ich mussd am Ende doch noch meine n lahmen Stromfresser mitrechnen lassen


----------



## <--@ndré--> (19. September 2008)

@MESeidel: Ja, *so* verstehe ich das. 

Ich glaube ich werde mir dann auch mal einen Passkey besorgen (das geht doch noch im Nachhinein, gel?) und hoffe, dass ich damit nie Probleme haben werde. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## SilentKilla (19. September 2008)

C2THEK 

Der erste User im PCGH Folding Team mit mehr als 20000ppd. Klasse


----------



## FeuRenard (19. September 2008)

MESeidel schrieb:


> 1. Wenn jemand sich mit dem gleichem Namen aber einem neuen Team anmeldetglaubt der Stat Server, es ist die gleiche Person und hat einfach das Team gewechselt.



meinste wirklich? Denke mal eher, dass die für ein Team gefalteten Punkte bestehen bleiben und nicht mit wechseln


----------



## Lochti (19. September 2008)

es würden mehr punkte sein wenn ich zeit hätte


----------



## <--@ndré--> (19. September 2008)

Naja, SilentKilla ist aber nicht so weit von der 20k-Marke weg.

Gruß,
André


----------



## MESeidel (19. September 2008)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> @MESeidel: Ja, *so* verstehe ich das.
> 
> Ich glaube ich werde mir dann auch mal einen Passkey besorgen (das geht doch noch im Nachhinein, gel?) und hoffe, dass ich damit nie Probleme haben werde.
> 
> ...



Geht ohne Probleme im Nachhinein.



FeuRenard schrieb:


> meinste wirklich? Denke mal eher, dass die für ein Team gefalteten Punkte bestehen bleiben und nicht mit wechseln



Stimmt, die Punkte bleiben erhalten.
Es gibt aber genügend Gründe für den Passkey und eigentlich keine dagegen.


----------



## CrashStyle (19. September 2008)

Jap Sicher ist Sicher!


----------



## nfsgame (19. September 2008)

So MESeidel du stehst bei mir in der Überholliste auf Rang 2. Laut EOC hab ich dich in 2,1 Tagen.
Ich hab mir auch mal nen Passkey gemacht und eingefügt in die Clients.
Ich baue mir im nächsten monat nen Silent HTPC mal sehen vll lass ich den auch mitfalten (soll ne 8800GT rein).


----------



## C2THEK (19. September 2008)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> C2THEK
> 
> Der erste User im PCGH Folding Team mit mehr als 20000ppd.



Die packst du bestimmt auch! - zur Zeit laufen die WUs aber echt wie am Schnürchen... 
 Mit dir isses echt immer ein Kopf-an-Kopf-Rennen! 

PS: Top Ten - ich kann dich riechen...


----------



## CrashStyle (19. September 2008)

Da kann ich mit meiner 3870 nur von Träumen.


----------



## Lochti (19. September 2008)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Da kann ich mit meiner 3870 nur von Träumen.


 Mache dir doch keinen kopf warte ab bis der ATI PhysX draußen ist , dann aber ! 
Ach ja habe schon betatreiber gesehen auf der seite , aber habe leider nur Vista 64  der aber macht nur XP und 2000 und keine 4850 unterstützt der noch nicht !
Gruß Lochti


----------



## CrashStyle (19. September 2008)

Hab Vista 64bit


----------



## Lochti (19. September 2008)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Hab Vista 64bit


es *Eran Badit* von NGOHQ gelungen, *Nvidias PhysX* auf einer *ATI Radeon HD 3870* laufen zu lassen. PhysX für die Radeon-Karten sei nicht besonders schwer zu implementieren, so Badit, der ein entsprechendes Tool zur Verfügung stellen will. Allerdings hat er keinen Kontakt zu ATI oder Zugriff auf die neuen *HD 4800*-Karten, auf denen er sein PhysX-Tool vor Veröffentlichung testen möchte. Auf der Radeon HD 3870 stieg der erreichte Wert im *3DMark Vantage* m Performance-Modus von 3800 auf 4262.


----------



## CrashStyle (19. September 2008)

Wo kann ich den Runterladen?


----------



## Lochti (19. September 2008)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Wo kann ich den Runterladen?


 NGO ATI Optimized Drivers Downloads

Das sind bis jetzt optimierte treiber ob die schon *PhysX unterstützen weiß ich nicht !*


----------



## CrashStyle (19. September 2008)

muss ich was machen oder einstellen?


----------



## Lochti (19. September 2008)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> muss ich was machen oder einstellen?


 Keine Ahnung , probier einfach aus !
soltest aber immer nen treiber auf dem dektop lassen der geht !


----------



## Leopardgecko (19. September 2008)

C2THEK schrieb:


> PS: Top Ten - ich kann dich riechen...



Menno...wenn du so weiter machst, kann ich mir wohl auch noch abschminken, jemals den 6. Platz zu erreichen. 
Willst du nicht mal eine Woche mit dem Falten aussetzen? 

...oder muß ich mir jetzt Teile für einen zusätzlichen PC zusammenbetteln?


----------



## SilentKilla (20. September 2008)

C2THEK schrieb:


> Die packst du bestimmt auch! - zur Zeit laufen die WUs aber echt wie am Schnürchen...
> Mit dir isses echt immer ein Kopf-an-Kopf-Rennen!
> 
> PS: Top Ten - ich kann dich riechen...



Der Abstand wird immer größer. Nun sind es 6,6 Jahre, bis du mich eingeholt hast.


----------



## The Ian (20. September 2008)

habs ja voll verpennt....hab jetzt auch meine 200k punkte weg


----------



## C2THEK (20. September 2008)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> Der Abstand wird immer größer. Nun sind es 6,6 Jahre, bis du mich eingeholt hast.



Aber nur wenn du dein Level hältst...


----------



## FeuRenard (20. September 2008)

im Moment scheint Kakaostats Probleme zu haben, denn es werden keine User-Infos mehr angezeigt, außer man guckt in der Team-Tabelle. Klickt man aber auf nen Namen, ist die Seite leer


----------



## <--@ndré--> (20. September 2008)

Wollte ich gerade sagen - die Seite macht gerade echt Probleme. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## nfsgame (20. September 2008)

Hm.. Dann muss ich wohl wieder auf EOC ausweichen .


----------



## FeuRenard (20. September 2008)

hab das mit den Passkeys mal aus der Rumpelkammer rausgeholt und n neuen thread gemacht, damit JEDER drauf aufmerksam wird

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/folding-home/24307-howto-faq-passkeys.html


----------



## nfsgame (20. September 2008)

Hast nen Komentar.


----------



## FeuRenard (20. September 2008)

danke nfsgame, is jetz übrigens fertig bzw. komplett auch mit Bildern.
Nochmal der Link ():
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/folding-home/24307-howto-faq-passkeys.html
Gebt mir pls ne antwort auf mein "PS" ^^ !


----------



## nfsgame (20. September 2008)

Kakaostats lebt


----------



## <--@ndré--> (20. September 2008)

Echt? 
Moment, erstmal wach werden... 
Oh, du hast Recht. 

Laut deren Stats habe ich heute schon 2210 Punkte gemacht, bei EOC erst 480. 

Und dabei waren 1250p aus der Nacht, also schon 12 Stunden her.

Man, EOC ist vielleicht out-dated. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## C2THEK (20. September 2008)

@ SilentKilla: Ich geb dir die Führung ab - muss mich in nächster Zeit um Clear Sky und Warhead kümmern... 

PS: Gratulation zur 20K Marke


----------



## Leopardgecko (20. September 2008)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Echt?
> Moment, erstmal wach werden...
> Oh, du hast Recht.
> 
> ...



Diese Verschiebung liegt nur an der Verwendung unterschiedlicher Zeitzonen.
EOC verwendet die CDT (Cenrtal Day Time, eine von den ettlichen Amerikanischen Zeitzonen), Kakao Stats arbeitet mit der UTC (Weltzeit).
Die CDT hängt der UTC schon 5 Stunden hinterher, dann kommen nochmal die eigenen, regionalen Abstände zur UTC dazu, was in Deutschland UTC + 2 Stunden (Sommerzeit) sind.
Daher hängt EOC zeitlich schon mal 7 Stunden hinterher und dann kommt noch die Zeit zwischen den Updates dazu... 

EOC kann vermutlich keine WU's in die Statistik aufnehmen, deren Datum die Zeitzone noch nicht erreicht hat.


----------



## Bumblebee (20. September 2008)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> Der Abstand wird immer größer. Nun sind es 6,6 Jahre, bis du mich eingeholt hast.


 
Mich "holt" er schon in 2.5 Monaten - wenn wir so weitermachen


----------



## SilentKilla (20. September 2008)

C2THEK schrieb:


> @ SilentKilla: Ich geb dir die Führung ab - muss mich in nächster Zeit um Clear Sky und Warhead kümmern...
> 
> PS: Gratulation zur 20K Marke



Danke, hab hart dafür gekämpft.  Viel Spaß beim Zocken. Ich halte die Stellung. 



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Mich "holt" er schon in 2.5 Monaten - wenn wir so weitermachen



Lass den Kopf net hängen. Hier herrscht doch kein interner Konkurrenzkampf. 

In 2,5 Monaten bin ich auf Platz 1 im Team.


----------



## FeuRenard (21. September 2008)

na hoffentlich wird uns das G (PC*G*H) im Namen, bei zwei so guten Spieleneuerscheinungen nicht zum Verhängnis in Sachen Top 50 

Musste mich gestern fast totlachen, als ich das hier gesehen habe:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mal sehen, was der Client als nächstes für ne WU an Land zieht


----------



## <--@ndré--> (21. September 2008)

Haha, das ist ja geil.

Trotzdem: Wie lange brauchst du dafür? 

Gruß,
André


----------



## FeuRenard (21. September 2008)

1,5 Stunden (ca. 250 ppd)
Also ein Core von meinem Q9450 (2,66gHz)

Das lustige is aber, dass ich die bis jetzt noch nich los geworden bin  . Beim senden der WU scheints Probleme zu geben, aber die Clients 1,2,4,6,7 konnten problemlos verschicken 

Hat aber jetz wieder ne ganz normale 2620 WU bekommen


----------



## <--@ndré--> (21. September 2008)

Ach, das Senden von WU ist ein Mysterium für sich.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (21. September 2008)

ich hasse 15Pkt Wu's


----------



## nfsgame (21. September 2008)

Da bist du nicht der einzige. WUs mit 310Punkten (Double Gromacs B) finde ich viel besser


----------



## DerSitzRiese (21. September 2008)

Zur Zeit kommen nur diese 15er und diese 171er Amber-teile. Zum würgen das Ganze.


----------



## Filico (21. September 2008)

Bei mir hat sich noch nie der Core geändert. Bis jetzt warens immer die Gromacs.

Was macht ihr da?


----------



## FeuRenard (21. September 2008)

Ich denk ma der Server teilt auch oft WUs nach dem Aspekt zu, wie lange du gebraucht hast, um die WU zu berechnen. Wenn du dann zu lange gebraucht hast kriegst du die nächst kleinere, bis die richtige gefunden wurde (weiß leider nicht, was die optimale benötigte Zeit ist, mit der Stanford rechnet). Das ganze funktioniert auch andersherum.


----------



## nfsgame (21. September 2008)

So isses!


----------



## MESeidel (21. September 2008)

Wow vorgestern hab ich mich schon gefreut, dass wir die 500000 geknackt haben und gestern waren es dann nochmal mehr.
*527,164* Punkte laut EOC!

Die neuen Spiele scheinen nicht groß zu bremsen^^


----------



## Bumblebee (21. September 2008)

MESeidel schrieb:


> Die neuen Spiele scheinen nicht groß zu bremsen^^


 
Zumindest *noch* nicht


----------



## CrashStyle (21. September 2008)

Dem muss ich zustimmen! Wen ich falte und Crysis Warhead spiele macht das kaum was aus!


----------



## <--@ndré--> (21. September 2008)

Bei mir schon - der Client wird ausgemacht und macht ziemlich genau 0 PPD. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## alkirk (21. September 2008)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Zur Zeit kommen nur diese 15er und diese 171er Amber-teile. Zum würgen das Ganze.



Ich krieg immer 480´er für die Graka und der SMP hat gerade eine 1920 WU. Aber da hat er auch 2 Tage zu rechnen


----------



## Lee (21. September 2008)

> Ich krieg immer 480´er für die Graka und der SMP hat gerade eine 1920 WU. Aber da hat er auch 2 Tage zu rechnen


Same here


----------



## nfsgame (22. September 2008)

Ich muss mal wieder Gas geben, sonst bekomme ich MESeidel gar nicht.

Edit: Wenns noch niemand vorher gesagt hat: Platz 68!!!


----------



## alkirk (22. September 2008)

Ne hat noch keiner gesagt 
Gestern Abend stand zum nächsten Platz glaub ich noch 4 Tage in der Liste^^


----------



## FeuRenard (22. September 2008)

und schon wieder kakaostats' user-infos off 

edit: wieder da

edit2: is das hier unten schoma jemandem aufgefallen (siehe anhang, weil bild zu breit)?

Gromacs 33 ist core_a0 und gromacs is core_78
is zwar unterstes Rumpelkammer-Niveau, aber das musste jetz einfach mal raus


----------



## Gast3737 (22. September 2008)

FeuRenard schrieb:


> Gromacs 33 ist core_a0 und gromacs is core_78
> is zwar unterstes Rumpelkammer-Niveau, aber das musste jetz einfach mal raus


und wieviel ppd macht das bei dir zusammen?


----------



## FeuRenard (22. September 2008)

knapp 2400 (3*530+800)

aber mir gings eher um das "%" beim einen und das "percent" beim andern


----------



## MESeidel (22. September 2008)

Gestern haben wir die 550.000 PPD Marke durchbrochen !
Nur weiter so ;o)


----------



## Gast3737 (22. September 2008)

FeuRenard schrieb:


> knapp 2400 (3*530+800)
> 
> aber mir gings eher um das "%" beim einen und das "percent" beim andern


da bin ich schon faltblind auf sowas achte ich nicht


----------



## DerSitzRiese (22. September 2008)

wie schlägt sich der der neue Cat 8.9 bei euch so?


----------



## Bumblebee (23. September 2008)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> wie schlägt sich der der neue Cat 8.9 bei euch so?


 
Hab ich noch nicht installiert - sorry


----------



## Gast3737 (23. September 2008)

habe ihn zwar installiert aber zum falten komme ich wohl ne weile nicht mehr..


----------



## klefreak (23. September 2008)

ich hab noch immer den ALPHA 8.10 drauf (catalyst 8.54) ist zwar schon etwas älter, aber er läuft gut und ich bin derzeit zu falum um was zu ändern 

lg Klemens


----------



## nfsgame (24. September 2008)

<--@ndré--> und ich haben da mal was vorbereitet
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...nisse-nach-projekten-sortiert.html#post237290


----------



## Bumblebee (24. September 2008)

*Frustschieb*
"Er" kann mal wieder nicht übermitteln..... 

Ich weiss, nix Neues, aber immer wieder nervig


----------



## <--@ndré--> (24. September 2008)

GPU-Client kann sich keine WUs holen.


----------



## Laskiwitz (24. September 2008)

Die Server sind seit 2 Tagen sowas von lahm...gestern hat der CPU-Client über 2 std. bei mir gebraucht um die fertige WU zu übermitteln.
heute fast das gleiche problem mit dem GPU-Client.....
vll. wäre da mal ein restart vom Server sinnvoll oder nicht?


----------



## Leopardgecko (24. September 2008)

Die letzten Tage haben meine Clients sehr oft länger auf neue WU's gewartet.
Bei einem CPU-Client waren es sogar 8 Stunden!
Das Absetzen der fertigen WU's war nur bei einigen etwas langwieriger.


----------



## Leopardgecko (25. September 2008)

Wir haben einen neuen Punkte-Millionär!
Gratulation an *PCGH_Carsten*. 

...und das Team hat die *50 Millionen Punkte* überschritten.


----------



## nfsgame (25. September 2008)

Boah! Noch nen Millionär! 

@Leopardgecko: Warum faltest du nur soviel!? Ich musste deinen NAmen auf "G2" legen, damit ich den nicht dauernd in die Liste tippen muss!


----------



## sirhot (25. September 2008)

Leopardgecko schrieb:


> Wir haben einen neuen Punkte-Millionär!
> Gratulation an *PCGH_Carsten*.
> 
> ...und das Team hat die *50 Millionen Punkte* überschritten.





Du bist der nächste....


----------



## rabe (25. September 2008)

ich hab da mal ne frage...
bringt übertakten der grafikkarte was? oder ist es sinnlos?

gruß rabe


----------



## Leopardgecko (25. September 2008)

nfsgame schrieb:


> @Leopardgecko: Warum faltest du nur soviel!? ...



Ich hab grad nix anderes vor und die Hardware soll ja nicht untätig vor sich hin gammeln.
Außerdem kann ich so das Einschalten der Heizung hinauszögern... 

Aber mal im Ernst, es gibt da einen persönlichen Grund, warum ich überhaupt falte.

Was die Menge angeht, ist es aber eher sportlich bedingt. *gewinnengewinnengewinnen*  
Wenn ich SETAdesign überholt habe, habe ich eh den Zenith im Ranking erreicht. Außerdem kommt dann Sacred 2 und dann wird der Haupt-PC wieder zum Spielen verwendet.


----------



## Leopardgecko (25. September 2008)

rabe schrieb:


> ich hab da mal ne frage...
> bringt übertakten der grafikkarte was? oder ist es sinnlos?
> 
> gruß rabe



Das Übertakten bringt schon etwas, aber das ist auch von der verwendeten Grafikkarte abhängig.
Es kann aber durchaus sein, das das Übertakten mehr Probleme als Nutzen mit sich bringt.


----------



## FeuRenard (25. September 2008)

<deleted by user>


----------



## rabe (25. September 2008)

Leopardgecko schrieb:


> Das Übertakten bringt schon etwas, aber das ist auch von der verwendeten Grafikkarte abhängig.
> Es kann aber durchaus sein, das das Übertakten mehr Probleme als Nutzen mit sich bringt.


alles klar danke. ich werds mal probieren...
aber ich bräuchte viel lieber einen ordentlichen clienten, meine karte hat so viel potential...


----------



## C2THEK (25. September 2008)

rabe schrieb:


> ich hab da mal ne frage...
> bringt übertakten der grafikkarte was? oder ist es sinnlos?
> 
> gruß rabe




Shader Takt erhöhen bringt ein bisschen was (zumindest bei nvidia Karten),
glaub Ati Karten profitieren eher von höherem Cpu Takt.

Kennt ihr gpugrid ? (Communitygrid/ BOINC) Ist IMO noch besser als Folding@Home, da A ein höherer (oder zumindest gleichwertiger) Bekanntheitsgrad und B man kann seine GPU`s auch für andere Projekte rechnen lassen.

Als Beispiel wären hier Seti@home, Rosetta@Home oder LHC@Home zu nennen (wenn er im Frühjar dann mal funktioniert ) usw... 
Es gibt auf jedenfall eine Vielzahl anderer Projekte, denen man seine Power zur Verfügung stellen kann. Je nach Gusto...  deswegen von mir: 

Wäre fast ne Überlegung nach Erreichen der ersten Million hier im Team, das Lager zu Wechseln... (SilentKilla is eh unreachable )


----------



## SilentKilla (25. September 2008)

C2THEK schrieb:


> (SilentKilla is eh unreechable )



Danke fürs Kompliment . Ändert sich bei mir aber auch bald, weil Prüfungsphase is am Montag vorbei und dann wird gezockt was der Rechner hergibt. 

Bei BOINC war ich auch mal, da ich aber das PCGH Team nach vorn bringen möchte, bleib ich lieber bei Folding.


----------



## Gast3737 (25. September 2008)

C2THEK schrieb:


> SilentKilla is eh unreechable



er selbst schon hätte er nicht Bekannte und Freunde die unter seinem Deckmantel mitfalten...


----------



## SilentKilla (25. September 2008)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> er selbst schon hätte er nicht Bekannte und Freunde die unter seinem Deckmantel mitfalten...



Hehe, jo, da hat er Recht.  Ich hab aber keine Firmenrechner, die für mich falten . Ich könnte noch den meiner Freundin mobilisieren, nur wird die WG etwas gegen die Stromkosten haben.


----------



## Gast3737 (25. September 2008)

soo isses bei mir auch...deswegen z Zt. 0 ppd!


----------



## nfsgame (26. September 2008)

Klopf Klopf: Platz 67


----------



## Laskiwitz (26. September 2008)

hab da mal eine frage an die GeForce besitzer ....
Welchen Treiber nutzt ihr zurzeit??? 

Ich nutze zurzeit den Forceware 177.35 doch dieser gibt ja nicht die waren Werte meiner Graka wieder sondern macht meine 8800GTX zu einer 280GTX.

Gibt es schon einen neueren Treiber der CUDA unterstüzt, der meine Grafikkarte wieder richtig darstellt?


In diesem Sinne
Mfg
Laskiwitz


----------



## Mitch (26. September 2008)

da würde ich mich doch nicht beklagen, andersherum wäre es wohl schlimmer.


----------



## C2THEK (26. September 2008)

Laskiwitz schrieb:


> Gibt es schon einen neueren Treiber der CUDA unterstüzt, der meine Grafikkarte wieder richtig darstellt?



Jep! ... Aktuell ist der 178.13
NVIDIA Treiber Download


----------



## FeuRenard (26. September 2008)

hab ihn auch schon drauf (bin von 177.41 gewechselt) und alles läuft bestens (genauso gut/schnell wie vorher), aber leider halt kein + an leistung


----------



## nfsgame (26. September 2008)

Ich hab den 177.66 drauf. Der läuft bei mir am besten.

MfG,
Daniel


----------



## MESeidel (26. September 2008)

177.92_geforce_winvista_32bit_english_beta


----------



## steinschock (26. September 2008)

177.83 vista 64     und OC bringt bei meiner GTX 280 ne ganze menge und der Verbrauch steigt kaum.

621/1350     ~  6500

720/1566    ~   8000ppd


----------



## Lochti (26. September 2008)

Hi,
habe zwei Rechner mit 177.83 unter XP am laufen !
beide eine Davon faltet 1161 ppd und die andere 1171 ppd !
Läuft sehr gut der Treiber !
Den client von Nvidia habe ich genommen Folding@home_GPU_v620nv !
Den Dritten Rechner kennt ihr ja schon der mit ca 3200 ppd !

Gruß Lochti !


----------



## <--@ndré--> (26. September 2008)

Meine Stats

Die letzten beiden Tage nur 350 Punkte (PS3 only) weil mein PC nicht mehr läuft. 

Den BSOD werde ich aber wieder fixxen können - hoffe ich zumindest. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## Lochti (26. September 2008)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Meine Stats
> 
> ( weil mein PC nicht mehr läuft. )
> 
> Was haste den mit deinen Rechner gemacht ?


----------



## <--@ndré--> (26. September 2008)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rumpelkammer/20879-der-laber-thread-part-ii-168.html#post240396

Keine Angst - übers Wochenende falten die beiden Karten wieder. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## blaubär (27. September 2008)

Hab ein großes Problem:
Ich bin auf nen Dualcore umgestiegen. Jetzt speichert f@h aber nicht mehr die Berechnung, sprich wenn ich neustarte fang ich wieder bei 0 an.
Hab f@h neuinstalliert, aber es hat nichts gebracht.
Wisst ihr Rat, ich hab die Folding@Home Client Version 6.20!


----------



## benjasso (27. September 2008)

Wohin hast du ihn denn installiert? Ist da vielleicht was schreibgeschützt? Und in welchem Verzeichnis wird er ausgeführt?


----------



## alkirk (28. September 2008)

Ich benutze den 177.92 beta. Bin eigentlich recht zufrieden damit. 3600~ppd


----------



## blaubär (28. September 2008)

benjasso schrieb:


> Wohin hast du ihn denn installiert? Ist da vielleicht was schreibgeschützt? Und in welchem Verzeichnis wird er ausgeführt?



Ich war selbst etwas verwundert beim installieren, man kann kein Verzeichniss auswählen. Hab den ganzen Ordner auch schon nicht-schreibgeschützt gemacht, hat aber nicht geholfen. Installiert ist es unter c -> programme.

Edit: Hab grad was gefunden, ich schau schnell obs klappt!

thx for help

Edit2: Meine alte f@h verknüpfung war unter Anwendungsdaten, sollte aber eigentlcih unter c -> programme sein. jetzt gehts wieder.
Hab aber kein plan wie ich das geschafft habe.


----------



## benjasso (28. September 2008)

Solang es funktioniert, ist es doch gut


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (29. September 2008)

Carsten hat seine erste Mio. ! [Denk Dir einen Anstoß-Smiley]


----------



## benjasso (29. September 2008)

Hatte schon einer erwähnt, dass wir auf 66 sind? Und pünktlich dazu hab ich die 200.000 geschafft. Leider komm ich an das Zertifikat wegen eines Updates gerade nicht ran.

Jetzt ist es verfügbar:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast3737 (29. September 2008)

Beste Falt Grüße an Carsten!



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> [Denk Dir einen Anstoß-Smiley]



Du bist Mod und hast die Macht die Smileys hinzuzufügen, bin für ein :prost: in der Auswahlliste!


----------



## Mitch (29. September 2008)

komisch, bei mir funzt es. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




















 gut, wenn man noch in anderen foren unterwegs ist.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (30. September 2008)

http://ugly.plzdiekthxbye.net/small/s091.gif

stimmt ja, funzt ja nicht mehr... schade


----------



## <--@ndré--> (30. September 2008)

Oh, meine HDD-Krise hat meinen PPD ja ganz schön zugesetzt. 

Aber Leute, ich pack' das wieder - mit euer Hilfe. 
Ich konnte sogar die Gromacs-WU von der defekten Platte retten. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## Filico (30. September 2008)

> Und pünktlich dazu hab ich die 200.000 geschafft.


Ich kann mich nun auch in die Riege der 200k-Falter einreihen.


----------



## benjasso (30. September 2008)

Gratz und willkommen im Club, wenn ich das sagen darf.


----------



## Filico (30. September 2008)

Bin ja dicht hinter dir. Ich werd wohl aber in den nächsten Tagen selbst überholt.

Naja, sind ja noch genug Leute zum Einholen da.


----------



## benjasso (30. September 2008)

Aber auch viel zu viele die überholen, zumindest mich


----------



## <--@ndré--> (30. September 2008)

Ey, ich bekomme den CPU-Clienten auf Linux nicht eingerichtet -.-

Hat jemand ein deutsches (!) HowTo dafür?

Gruß,
André


----------



## steinschock (30. September 2008)

Ja, so ne GTX 280 hat schon was


----------



## MESeidel (30. September 2008)

steinschock schrieb:


> Ja, so ne GTX 280 hat schon was



Sollte nur 7000-8000 PPD je nach Takt machen.
Zwei 8800GS Karten bringen mehr Punkte, bei deutlich günstigerem Einkauf und Unterhalt (Stromverbrauch).
Eine 9800GX2 macht mit 2 Clients auch 10000 PPD, ist aber Preislich keine Alternative.

Das Ganze natürlich nur aufs Falten bezogen.
Wenn man auch die Spielleistung einbezieht, werden GTX-280 und HD4870 natürlich interessant ;o)


----------



## steinschock (30. September 2008)

Ja ca. 7500PPD bei 675/1458 aber ich hab sie eigentlich zum Zocken.
Beim falten braucht sie ca. 215W.


----------



## nfsgame (1. Oktober 2008)

Der Server für die Single-Core-CPU-Clients läuft wieder rund. Ich kann WUs abliefern. Das erste mal seit zwei Wochen. da hat sich nen bisschen was zusammengerottet .


----------



## Lochti (1. Oktober 2008)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Ey, ich bekomme den CPU-Clienten auf Linux nicht eingerichtet -.-
> 
> Hat jemand ein deutsches (!) HowTo dafür?
> 
> ...


  Welches haste den , ich weiß nur wie es unter Kanotix geht !


----------



## nfsgame (1. Oktober 2008)

Jeah! Ich bin auf Platz 30!!!!
Und noch viel besser: Ich hab endlich MESeidel überholt ().


----------



## Lee (1. Oktober 2008)

Nicht mehr lange und ich bin in der Top 200


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (2. Oktober 2008)

hey leute,
 hat jemand nen plan wie ich aus meiner hd 4850 mehr punkte rauskriegen kann?
mit oc bin ich zwar schon schneller als mein mitbeohner seine 4870er aber ich will mehr ....

und ca 3800ppd ist irgendwie zuwenig...

mfg


----------



## nfsgame (2. Oktober 2008)

3800ppd ist für ne 4850 gar nicht schlecht


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (2. Oktober 2008)

ja ist aber auch mit 780Mhz erkauft
ich dachte weildie hds ja ne höhere theoretische leistung haben könnte man da mit nen paar tweaks was machen
und da kommt ihr faltveteranen halt ins spiel, oder sind hohe ppds etwa nvidia only?

mfg

edit:
mit pci-e 120Mhz bin ich jetzt auf 3912ppd


----------



## Gast3737 (2. Oktober 2008)

xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> ja ist aber auch mit 780Mhz erkauft
> ich dachte weildie hds ja ne höhere theoretische leistung haben könnte man da mit nen paar tweaks was machen
> und da kommt ihr faltveteranen halt ins spiel, oder sind hohe ppds etwa nvidia only?
> 
> ...



 780? ach da geht noch mehr, mein Tipp geht in Richtung 4500ppd mit den richtigen Settings...zur Not noch das Bios mit mehr Vcore flashen. und nicht vergessen eine HD ist sehr stark vom CPU abhängig, also den noch übertakten. Wer Falten will muss Takten..aber nicht übertreiben..
und warum eine HD langsamer ist liegt daran das die 800 Streamprozies als HD38** angesprochen werden heisst ca. 400 Stream liegen brach.aber das Problem ist wohl gelöst worden. am Anfang waren 48** langsamer als 38**...


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (2. Oktober 2008)

beim bios flash erkennt mein treiber die karte nichtmehr deshalb hab ich per att auf 1,58v gesetzt und so 780 foldstable erreicht.
cpu rennt auf 3250mhz und ist zu 50% ausgelastet die graka zu 100% hab schon ans penciln gedacht aber hab keinen multimeter. hab auch schon den ganzen anderen dreck gemacht -forceasm+ prio hoch usw.
über bios soll bei der 4850 sowieso nicht mehr als 1,2v gehen cpu könnt ich mit 1,6v ohl noch auf 3,4 kloppen

mfg


----------



## Lochti (2. Oktober 2008)

xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> beim bios flash erkennt mein treiber die karte nichtmehr deshalb hab ich per att auf 1,58v gesetzt und so 780 foldstable erreicht.
> cpu rennt auf 3250mhz und ist zu 50% ausgelastet die graka zu 100% hab schon ans penciln gedacht aber hab keinen multimeter. hab auch schon den ganzen anderen dreck gemacht -forceasm+ prio hoch usw.
> über bios soll bei der 4850 sowieso nicht mehr als 1,2v gehen cpu könnt ich mit 1,6v ohl noch auf 3,4 kloppen
> 
> mfg


 Hi , mal eine Frage wie kühlst du den deine Graka ?


----------



## Gast3737 (3. Oktober 2008)

acc s1 kühlt er!


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (3. Oktober 2008)

mensch verats doch nicht jedem...

hab ich ihm schon über pm gesagt.

übrigen hab ichheute nacht mal schön auf standart takt gefaltet so konnt alles passiv laufen...ruhe...
und heute morgen wieder alles bis an anschlag aufgedreht!

mfg


----------



## Kotek (3. Oktober 2008)

*Ich möchte mich anschliessen und mit machen*

Ich möchte mich anschliessen und mit machen, was soll ich tun und wem soll ich unterstützen ?


----------



## nfsgame (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ich möchte mich anschliessen und mit machen*

Also erstmal solltest du hier gucken. Da steht drinn bei welchen Komponenten du welchen Client verwenden solltest. Du solltest dir einen eindeutigen Benutzernamen (den du dir auch merken kannst) ausdenken, welchen du bei der Einrichtung der Clients auch angeben musst. Teamnummer ist natürlich "70335" (PC GAmes Hardware). Für alle Clients gibts hier hervorragende HowTo's von RuneDRS und mir. Bei weiteren Fragen einfach schreiben hier wird niemand ausgelacht. Aber: Die SuFu ist dein Freund!


----------



## FeuRenard (3. Oktober 2008)

guck am besten hier ob nich schon jemand anders deinen usernamen hat.


----------



## nfsgame (3. Oktober 2008)

FeuRenard schrieb:


> guck am besten hier ob nich schon jemand anders deinen usernamen hat.


Das wollte ich gerade noch dazueditieren


----------



## nfsgame (3. Oktober 2008)

@ Kotec: Ich hab mir gerade mal dein Profil angeguckt. Also auf jedem Fall solltest du dir den GPU-Client für deine 8800GTX installieren. der macht mit der Graka brutal Punkte. Den Q6600 kannst du mit dem SMP oder mit drei Single-Core-Clients beschäftigen.


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Oktober 2008)

nfsgame schrieb:


> @ Kotec: Ich hab mir gerade mal dein Profil angeguckt. Also auf jedem Fall solltest du dir den GPU-Client für deine 8800GTX installieren. der macht mit der Graka brutal Punkte. Den Q6600 kannst du mit dem SMP oder mit drei Single-Core-Clients beschäftigen.


 
Das wollte ich auch grad schreiben..


----------



## nfsgame (3. Oktober 2008)

ich war aber Schneller


----------



## Gast3737 (3. Oktober 2008)

xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> mensch verats doch nicht jedem...



 dafür ist es ne geile Kühlung! das musste ausgesprochen werden!


----------



## Adl3rschwing3 (3. Oktober 2008)

Ich wünsche einen schönen Abend.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (4. Oktober 2008)

in  spätestends 2 monaten bin ich auch da...träum


----------



## Gast3737 (4. Oktober 2008)

wach auf...oder in ca, 2 Wochen bei 24/7


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (4. Oktober 2008)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> wach auf...oder in ca, 2 Wochen bei 24/7


 ..ab..aber ich wollte doch auch gerne noch mal spielen?
darf ich?
mal im ernst dafür ist mein pc zu laut hab ihn heute nacht mal auf volldampf rennen lassen und bin2mal davon wachgeworden...
gut hab heute um 10 gemerkt das erschon nen paar packages vertich hat aber... man wirxd sehen weißt du was ne schallschutzmauerkostet?!

gruß


----------



## Gast3737 (4. Oktober 2008)

xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> ..ab..aber ich wollte doch auch gerne noch mal spielen?
> darf ich?



na wenn du den Sven so fragst darfst du



xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> .volldampf rennen lassen und bin2mal davon wachgeworden...


 Kaffee ist was feines, dann wird aller vorausicht nach nicht nur die Stromrechnung steigen, sondern auch der Kaffeeverbrauch...


----------



## <--@ndré--> (4. Oktober 2008)

Ach, dieser doofe BIOS-Mod bei der 88GT... 

Jetzt ist meine PPD komplett im Ars**. 
Sry, Leute..

Gruß,
André


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (4. Oktober 2008)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Ach, dieser doofe BIOS-Mod bei der 88GT...
> 
> Jetzt ist meine PPD komplett im Ars**.
> Sry, Leute..
> ...


 jaja wenn bios mod bei 4850 funzen würde, würde ich auch mehr ppds reißen, aber so kann ich nur penciln, nein warte kann ich auch nicht hab kein multimeter


----------



## Gast3737 (4. Oktober 2008)

so ich habe jetzt die schnauze Voll(von 2583 ppd) und habe mir einfach eine 4870 PCS+ 1024MB bestellt, was auch dem Zocken zu gute kommt.hihihi...mal gucken was da an PPD geht..leider kommt diese erst am 10.10. bei Mindfactory an..mal sehen sagt der Blinde..


----------



## nfsgame (4. Oktober 2008)

Der Nvidia-Work-Server scheint down zu sein . ich kann keine WUs abliefern und bekomme auch keine neuen.


----------



## FeuRenard (4. Oktober 2008)

ich glaub ich bin meine noch los geworden, bekomme aber auch keine neuen


----------



## Kadauz (4. Oktober 2008)

Iss bei mir auch so. Wird das nicht ebgelieferte WU jetzt verworfen?


----------



## nfsgame (4. Oktober 2008)

Ne die nicht abgelieferte Wu bleicbt bis die Deadline erlischen in der queue und wird gesendet sobald der Server wieder läuft.


----------



## FeuRenard (4. Oktober 2008)

das Problem scheint gelöst zu sein. Konnte gerade senden und hab neue WUs bekommen


----------



## rabe (4. Oktober 2008)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> so ich habe jetzt die schnauze Voll(von 2583 ppd) und habe mir einfach eine 4870 PCS+ 1024MB bestellt, was auch dem Zocken zu gute kommt.hihihi...mal gucken was da an PPD geht..leider kommt diese erst am 10.10. bei Mindfactory an..mal sehen sagt der Blinde..




ich komm auf 3288 ppd...bringt also nich wirklich viel mehr... leider...


----------



## <--@ndré--> (4. Oktober 2008)

So, altes VGA-BIOS wiederdrauf und dann läuft F@H doch auch endlich wieder ohne EUE. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (4. Oktober 2008)

rabe schrieb:


> ich komm auf 3288 ppd...bringt also nich wirklich viel mehr... leider...


meine 4850er kommt auf 3900ppds also irgendwas machst du falsch
 hast du deine cpu geoced?

gruß


----------



## rabe (4. Oktober 2008)

xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> meine 4850er kommt auf 3900ppds also irgendwas machst du falsch
> 
> gruß



echt jetzt? mist...warum? welches projekt hast du? ich hab 4743, 4744 und 4747. und ich mach bei allen nur 3288ppd. ist deine 4850 übertaktet?
ja meine cpu läuft bei 3210 MHz, also nich viel weniger als deine...


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (4. Oktober 2008)

rabe schrieb:


> echt jetzt? mist...warum? welches projekt hast du? ich hab 4743, 4744 und 4747. und ich mach bei allen nur 3288ppd. ist deine 4850 übertaktet?


 ja ist sie, und zwar falte ich bei 790-800mhz(schau einfach mein sysprofile) 
ich hab auch 4743 und 44 und mein spitzenwert liegt bei 3978ppds
kannst du dem 5000er noch nen bissl was entlocken?
oder dem ram?

gruß


----------



## rabe (4. Oktober 2008)

xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> ja ist sie, und zwar falte ich bei 790-800mhz(schau einfach mein sysprofile)
> ich hab auch 4743 und 44 und mein spitzenwert liegt bei 3978ppds
> kannst du dem 5000er noch nen bissl was entlocken?
> oder dem ram?
> ...


 
na den ram bestimmt...aber die cpu max 3300MHz...denkst du, dass die 100MHz was bringen? nur die GPU hab ich nicht übertaktet...ich könnts ja mal mit 850 und 1100 probieren, lief bei mir mal, aber dann habs ichs wieder zurückgesetzt...aber so stark wie du deine übertaktet hast, schaff ichs nicht


----------



## Gast3737 (4. Oktober 2008)

die Kombi aus CPU, PCIE-Takt, PCIE-Version, Graka und (einwenig) RAM ist der Schlüssel zum ATI-falterfolg, je schneller haupt sächlich die GPU und die CPU destso besser.

Beweis?: eine HD3870 macht mit Stock um die 1600ppd!

guckst du:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (4. Oktober 2008)

vram takt kann man übrigens getrost vernachlässigen den bei 5mb nutzung bringt da auch 1200mhz keinen vorteil. lieber erstmal pci-e takt hoch und gpu takt an anschlag!

happy folding!


----------



## <--@ndré--> (4. Oktober 2008)

Sehr schön - unter Linux macht die CPU ~135ppd, unter Windows waren es nur ~100ppd. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## Gast3737 (5. Oktober 2008)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Der Nvidia-Work-Server scheint down zu sein . ich kann keine WUs abliefern und bekomme auch keine neuen.


so dasselbe ist jetzt mit dem ATI-Server...


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (5. Oktober 2008)

was echt mach kein scheiß

"bibber"

mfg


----------



## Gast3737 (5. Oktober 2008)

xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> was echt mach kein scheiß
> 
> "bibber"
> 
> mfg


ja ja er versucht schon seit einer halben Stunde arbeit zu bekommen..


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (5. Oktober 2008)

in neun minuten ist meiner fertig mal sehen ob ich dat selbe problem habe

bis dahin werde ich mir die knochen ausm daumen drücken

und sonst schlaf ch mal ne nacht ohne rechner lärm, auch schön
 edit: ok bei mirist auch weg, es kann keine verbindung zum server aufgebaut werden
ich werde jetzt solange gegen die wandlaufen bis ich müde bin und einschlaf, morgen wache ich dann auf und alles funzt wieder, und wenn nicht hau ich die 8800gt wieder rein oder ich lass die x1950pro laufen... oder die x1800xt?
aber zocken kann ich dann ja vergessen, oh man...
mfg


----------



## Gast3737 (5. Oktober 2008)

boah dieses 5114 Molekühl geht mir sowas von auf den Senkel..es ist instabil und hört nach einer Weile auf core_a0 error und rechnet dann weiter...bin jetzt bei 89% dann bin ich es heute hoffentlich los..


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (5. Oktober 2008)

MOI und nen schönen sonnteg,
was isn das für nen molekül und wieviel punkte gibt es dafür?

übrigens bei mir rennt wieder alles ca 1000punkte verlust hab ich aber schon gemacht

mfg


----------



## Gast3737 (5. Oktober 2008)

das ist dieses bekloppte Cpu-Consolen Molekühl, wenn du in der Config unter dem Punkt "[..] set -advanced methods flag always[..]" ein yes eingibst...dann hängt es dir ne weile an der Backe und will auch nicht EUE 'en (early unit end) machen..bin schon bei 95% bald ist es weg...zweischen durch seit um halb neun ist es schon zwei mal abgestürzt...und rechnet dann nicht weiter..achso man bekommt 749 Punkte dafür


----------



## rabe (5. Oktober 2008)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> die Kombi aus CPU, PCIE-Takt, PCIE-Version, Graka und (einwenig) RAM ist der Schlüssel zum ATI-falterfolg, je schneller haupt sächlich die GPU und die CPU destso besser.
> 
> Beweis?: eine HD3870 macht mit Stock um die 1600ppd!
> 
> guckst du:



alles klar, danke. ich werd mal probieren wie es am besten geht...


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (5. Oktober 2008)

@ runedrs: oh man das lohnt ja überhauptnicht, meinst du eigenlich das irgendwann auch mal neue gpu wu kommen? gut ich rechne erst 2 monate oder so aber neue wus währen mal cool
sie müssten nur schneller besser sein und weniger resourcen benötigen.
ps : ich weiß meine rechtschreibung ist selber *******, aber schreibt man molekül nicht ohne h?
keine ahnung erstmal danach googlen...
 @ rabe: du müsstest locker die 4000 knacken, einfach mal probieren!
mfg


----------



## nfsgame (5. Oktober 2008)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> das ist dieses bekloppte Cpu-Consolen Molekühl, wenn du in der Config unter dem Punkt "[..] set -advanced methods flag always[..]" ein yes eingibst...dann hängt es dir ne weile an der Backe und will auch nicht EUE 'en (early unit end) machen..bin schon bei 95% bald ist es weg...zweischen durch seit um halb neun ist es schon zwei mal abgestürzt...und rechnet dann nicht weiter..achso man bekommt 749 Punkte dafür


Bei mir rennt die WU mit 700ppd() ohne Probleme auf dem Q6700@3,33GHz.


----------



## Gast3737 (5. Oktober 2008)

das will ich als Screen sehen. weil ich bei der wu 788ppd geschafft hab..habe die WU weggesendet und eine neue Console ohne advmethods aufgesetzt...die läuft wenigstens vernünftig..


----------



## nfsgame (5. Oktober 2008)

Oh.. Shit! Da hat sich ne "1" dazwischengemogelt. Ich meinte 700 (was für den Prozessor auch viel ist).


----------



## Wicke75de (6. Oktober 2008)

Bitte RuneDS


----------



## Gast3737 (7. Oktober 2008)

was hast du für'n prozi? steht beim sysprofil nicht.


----------



## Wicke75de (7. Oktober 2008)

Sorry, jetzt stehts drin. Is ein E8400


----------



## Gast3737 (7. Oktober 2008)

naja, warte mal ab bis ich meinen E8600 habe...hihi


----------



## Wicke75de (7. Oktober 2008)

Dann lass ihn aber nich im Standard-Takt laufen. Meiner läuft momentan 4050 MHz und ich glaube ich taste mich noch weiter, denn atm bin ich noch bei Standard-Spannungen.


----------



## nfsgame (7. Oktober 2008)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> naja, warte mal ab bis ich meinen E8600 habe...hihi


Dann gehts aber Rund. Fehlt nurnoch ne gtx260 oder HD4870.


----------



## Gast3737 (7. Oktober 2008)

4870 kommt die woche...NT wird noch getauscht und dann falte ich mir die Haare vom Kopf..neiiin das erinnert mich an Haarausfall. ich werde alt..


----------



## Lee (7. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin endlich in den Top 200


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (7. Oktober 2008)

also bei mir stehst du auf 203?!
wieso machst du eigentlch sowenig punkte it deiner 9800er?
die schafft doch locker die 5000ppds oder?
wenn du so weiter machst bist du in 2 tagen hinter mir und ich hab bloß ne 4850er

mfg


----------



## Lee (7. Oktober 2008)

Häh?
Bei mir sieht das so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielleicht ist EOC nicht ganz aktuell?

btw macht meine 98er 5681 ppd, wie auf dem Bild zu sehen ist...


----------



## Gast3737 (7. Oktober 2008)

Eoc ist langsam hängt ca. 2h hinterher...Kakao Stats - Folding@Home - Teams Ranking ist besser, ist ja auch meine lieblings Statz-Seite..


----------



## FeuRenard (8. Oktober 2008)

Wer is denn karst10 ?
Du müsstest dich ma melden, denn du gehst ja grad übelst ab 
knapp 100.000 punkte in 7 Tagen 
so Leute braucht das Team


----------



## Mayday21 (8. Oktober 2008)

So, hab jetzt mal ein bisschen mit F@H gespielt. Bin ja absoluter Neuling und muß sagen, wirklich interessant ...

Als erstes hab ich die CPU Console auf meinem Rechner installiert. Ging problemlos: Namen (Mayday21) und Teamnummer (70335 - PCGamesHardware) eingetragen und schon hat das Ding losgerechnet. Dann noch gleich für meine Geforce 8800 GTX die GPU2 Console installiert und mit meiner Graka das gleiche durchgezogen. 
Und dabei nicht schlecht geschaut! Während mein E6750 für die 1%-Berechnung einer WU (Work-Unit = ein einem Client zugewiesener Teilprozess) ca 6,5 Minuten braucht (also ca 11 Stunden für die Berechnung einer ganze WU), hastet meine Graka in nur 1 Minute 10 Sekunden durch die 1%-Berechnung (also ca 2 Stunden für eine WU). 

Nun gut, dacht ich mir, installier ich mir den CPU Client gleich mal auf meinem Serverchen (Athlon XP 1800+). Angesichts der betagten Hardware hatte ich schon schlimme Befürchtungen, was die Rechenzeit anbelangt. Aber nein, die Berechnung dauerte hier nur 8 Minuten, also unwesentlich länger als bei meinem vielfach so schnellen E6750. Vermutlich liegt es daran, daß dieser nicht zu 100% ausgelastet war. Ich konnte sogar noch WC3 spielen und parallel auf der CPU und GPU rechnen. 

Hab ich dann auch gleich noch auf einem anderen Server installiert, um zu sehen, was der so bringt. Der Pentium D 930 ist ja nun auch nicht mehr das neueste Modell, aber daß er langsamer sein würde als mein Athlon XP 1800+ hat mich dann doch überrascht: gemittelte 10 Minuten für 1%.

Zum Vergleich auch noch eine Installation auf einem alten P4 2,40 GHz ohne HT, der wiederrum braucht ähnlich wie mein E6750 nur ca 6,5 Minuten für 1%. Noch sehr undurchsichtig das ganze. Andererseits können so auch die alten Mähren noch richtig was leisten. 

Weiß jemand von euch, warum ich so unterschiedliche Ergebnisse bekommen habe?


----------



## nfsgame (8. Oktober 2008)

Das kommt davon, weil keine WU gleich ist. Wenn du Fahmon installierst wirst du sehen, dass Du für den Athlon warscheinlich eine WU mit 15 Punkten bekommen hast und für den E6750 eine mit 119. Das kommt davon weil ein Athlon zB mit einer 755er Gromacs nie im Leben die Resultate vor der Deadline abliefern könnte.


----------



## Mayday21 (8. Oktober 2008)

Aha! Das macht Sinn. 
Fahmon hab ich nicht installiert, nur die Consolen. 

Wo ist denn die Deadline? Ich frage deshalb, weil wenn ich an einer WU rechne, erstellt die Software ja Checkpoints, an denen sie weiter rechnet, wenn das Tool zwischenzeitlich geschlossen wurde. Wenn ich aber zu lange brauche, um weiter zu rechnen, dann wird mir mein Fortschritt vermutlich verfallen, oder?


----------



## nfsgame (8. Oktober 2008)

Also du kannst, wenn du keinen Fahmon installiert hast (siehe HowTo von mir), die Deadline in der "unitinfo.txt" nachsehen (unter "Due Time"). Sonst steht die Deadline im Fahmon.


----------



## Mayday21 (8. Oktober 2008)

Stimmt, hab ich grad gesehen, nachdem ich mir Fahmon nach Deiner Anleitung installiert habe.
Tipp hierzu: Erwähne doch in dieser kurz noch, daß man im Listenfenster rechts klicken muß, um einen neuen Client hinzuzufügen. Ich hab mir einen Wolf im Menü gesucht ... 


Im Übrigen:
Für alle die mal versucht haben, die 6.20er Version mit einem Proxy zum Laufen zu bringen: es geht nicht. Offenbar ist in der Version ein Fehler, über den ich im Internet gelesen habe. 
Lösen läßt sich das nur, in dem man die ältere 5.04 installiert, hier funktioniert der Proxy einwandfrei.


----------



## nfsgame (8. Oktober 2008)

Mayday21 schrieb:


> Stimmt, hab ich grad gesehen, nachdem ich mir Fahmon nach Deiner Anleitung installiert habe.
> Tipp hierzu: Erwähne doch in dieser kurz noch, daß man im Listenfenster rechts klicken muß, um einen neuen Client hinzuzufügen. Ich hab mir einen Wolf im Menü gesucht ...
> 
> 
> ...




Wieso, das steht da doch .

Ich glaube so viele sind hier nicht die einen Proxi benutzen. Aber gut das du es erwähnst.


----------



## Mayday21 (8. Oktober 2008)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Wieso, das steht da doch .


Ja, jetzt schon 
Aber:


nfsgame schrieb:


> _Geändert von nfsgame (Heute um 13:52 Uhr)._


Ich sehe alles 




nfsgame schrieb:


> Ich glaube so viele sind hier nicht die einen Proxi benutzen. Aber gut das du es erwähnst.


Das ist vermutlich richtig, sonst hätte ich dazu schneller was gefunden 


Und wenn wir grad dabei sind:
In der 6.20er Version wurde was am Socket-Aufruf geändert. Das führt dazu, daß die 6.20er Version nicht mehr wie die Vorgängerversionen für Win 2000 freigegeben sind. Startet man die Version dennoch, so erhält man die Meldung:
*der prozedureinsprungpunkt getaddrinfo wurde in der der DLL WS2_32.dll nicht gefunden*

Man kann sie aber dennoch benutzen, in dem man sich die ws2_32.dll von WinXP SP2 besorgt und diese in den gleichen Ordner, in dem das Programm liegt, kopiert. Danach klappt der Start!


----------



## MESeidel (8. Oktober 2008)

Mayday21 schrieb:


> Das führt dazu, daß die 6.20er Version nicht mehr wie die Vorgängerversionen für Win 2000 freigegeben sind. Startet man die Version dennoch, so erhält man die Meldung:
> *der prozedureinsprungpunkt getaddrinfo wurde in der der DLL WS2_32.dll nicht gefunden*
> 
> Man kann sie aber dennoch benutzen, in dem man sich die ws2_32.dll von WinXP SP2 besorgt und diese in den gleichen Ordner, in dem das Programm liegt, kopiert. Danach klappt der Start!



Oh ganz heißes Thema.
Ich bin von 2000 auf Vista gewechselt als jedes 2. Programm anfing die Fehlermeldung zu liefern.

Das Schlimme daran ist, dass nicht MS den Support für 2000 eingestellt hat sondern die Firmen.
Die Programme werden einfach nicht mehr auf 2000 getestet und notwendige DLLs nicht mit aus geliefert...


----------



## benjasso (8. Oktober 2008)

Hey willkommen bei den Faltern, Mayday21

Kannst auch gern bei mir mit einsteigen, damit ich wieder in die Top50 komme.


Edit: Hat schon einer erwähnt, dass wir auf 65 sind?


----------



## Mayday21 (8. Oktober 2008)

@benjasso:
Ja servus! Und schon wieder trifft man sich unerwartet 
Mal sehen, vielleicht mach ich das. Ich wart noch, ob ein paar Freunde sich mit mir zusammen tun


----------



## benjasso (8. Oktober 2008)

So unerwartet eigentlich nicht, nur bist du in den paar Themen die ich besuche nicht aktiv und ich in denen die du besuchst nicht


----------



## b-e-n-n-y (9. Oktober 2008)

ich hab mal ne frage:
kann mir jemand erklären, warum ich nur noch 193-punkte-aufgaben bekomme?

ich falte auf einer HD4870 und das schon eine weile, bis jetzt hatte ich auch immer 548er-aufgaben und nur wenn ich mal ein, zwei tage nix gemacht habe, bekam ich erstmal eine 193er. aber jetzt falte ich schon seit 3 tagen non stop und bekomme trotzdem nur 193er! ich dachte immer, das liegt daran, dass wenn man inaktiv ist, man immer erstmal ein paar kleine aufgaben kriegt. bis jetzt war das bei mir auch immer der fall...
meine PPD liegen jetzt durch die 193er-aufgaben nur noch bei 1450 und sonst hab ich fast 4000! 
kann man das irgendwie ändern??

vielen dank schon mal für die hilfe!

gruß benny


----------



## nfsgame (9. Oktober 2008)

benjasso schrieb:


> Edit: Hat schon einer erwähnt, dass wir auf 65 sind?


Ne wir sind auf 64


----------



## Lochti (9. Oktober 2008)

b-e-n-n-y schrieb:


> ich hab mal ne frage:
> kann mir jemand erklären, warum ich nur noch 193-punkte-aufgaben bekomme?
> 
> ich falte auf einer HD4870 und das schon eine weile, bis jetzt hatte ich auch immer 548er-aufgaben und nur wenn ich mal ein, zwei tage nix gemacht habe, bekam ich erstmal eine 193er. aber jetzt falte ich schon seit 3 tagen non stop und bekomme trotzdem nur 193er! ich dachte immer, das liegt daran, dass wenn man inaktiv ist, man immer erstmal ein paar kleine aufgaben kriegt. bis jetzt war das bei mir auch immer der fall...
> ...



Habe ich zur zeit auch ,die großen packete werden bestimmt irgend wann wieder verteilt !


----------



## nfsgame (9. Oktober 2008)

Also ich bekomme 548er.


----------



## Lochti (9. Oktober 2008)

b-e-n-n-y schrieb:


> ich hab mal ne frage:
> kann mir jemand erklären, warum ich nur noch 193-punkte-aufgaben bekomme?
> 
> Das habe ich auch manchmal , wenn ich die graka hochtakte !
> Dann beendet der die wu und holt sich eine 193


----------



## Mayday21 (9. Oktober 2008)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Also ich bekomme 548er.


Du hast 6 Clients auf Deiner Graka laufen? Wieso das?


----------



## Mitch (9. Oktober 2008)

das macht er sicher, um offline mehrere wus hintereinander abzuarbeiten.


----------



## Lochti (9. Oktober 2008)

Mitch schrieb:


> das macht er sicher, um offline mehrere wus hintereinander abzuarbeiten.


Macht aber wenig sinn , weil dann könnte er ja es durchlaufen lassen hätte mehr sinn !


----------



## b-e-n-n-y (9. Oktober 2008)

> Das habe ich auch manchmal , wenn ich die graka hochtakte !


ich hab meine auch hochgetaktet...heißt das also, dass, wenn ich die auf 750/900 setze, ich wieder 548er bekomme?
und wenn ja, warum ist das so? dann bringt es mir ja überhaupt nichts, die karte hoch zu takten und vor allem hab ich das noch von keinem gehört, auch nicht von denen, die die karte überaktet haben... komisch :/


----------



## Wicke75de (9. Oktober 2008)

Laß sie einfach weiterlaufen. Manchmal liegt es einfach an der Verteilung durch die Server. Außerdem müßen die kleinen WU ja auch gemacht werden und wenn nicht mehr genug große für die schnellen Karten da sind, werden eben die kleinen verteilt. Hab das gleiche Problem momentan mit meiner CPU, nachdem ich ne zeitlang nur WU mit über 700 Punkten bekommen habe, kleckern seit gestern nur noch 15er, 47er und 87er WU's bei mir ein.


----------



## Mayday21 (9. Oktober 2008)

b-e-n-n-y schrieb:


> ich hab meine auch hochgetaktet...heißt das also, dass, wenn ich die auf 750/900 setze, ich wieder 548er bekomme?
> und wenn ja, warum ist das so? dann bringt es mir ja überhaupt nichts, die karte hoch zu takten und vor allem hab ich das noch von keinem gehört, auch nicht von denen, die die karte überaktet haben... komisch :/


Nein, so komisch ist das eigentlich nicht.
Wenn Du eine Komponente (GPU/CPU) übertaktest, so kann es mit steigender Taktzahl zunehmend zu Fehler in den Berechnungen kommen. 
Für FAH könnte das heißen, daß eine WU nicht mehr korrekt berechnet wird. Ergo würde der Client der Komponente eine leichtere Aufgabe zuweisen.


----------



## MESeidel (9. Oktober 2008)

Ich glaube nicht, dass da eine Entscheidung-Logik dahintersteckt.
Es wird wohl einfach am Server liegen.
Da kann man nichts machen...


----------



## Gast3737 (9. Oktober 2008)

ME was ist bei dir Faul, was hast du gemacht, deine Faltleistung hat sich fast vervierfacht!

_ich denk nfsgame kann sich warm anziehen.._


----------



## Lochti (9. Oktober 2008)

b-e-n-n-y schrieb:


> ich hab meine auch hochgetaktet...heißt das also, dass, wenn ich die auf 750/900 setze
> 
> So , habe heute mein system etwas erneuert !
> Ich lag Falsch bei der sache mit dem Tackten und den Packeten Sorry , habe jetzt auch ein Großes Packet mit 548 Punkte !
> ...


----------



## MESeidel (10. Oktober 2008)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> ME was ist bei dir Faul, was hast du gemacht, deine Faltleistung hat sich fast vervierfacht!



Die erste Oktoberwoche hab ich es etwas schleifen lassen.
Aber jetzt hab ich ne 2. 8800GT gekauft.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/folding-home/26085-erfahrungsbericht-folding-only-server.html


----------



## Mayday21 (10. Oktober 2008)

benjasso schrieb:


> Hey willkommen bei den Faltern, Mayday21
> 
> Kannst auch gern bei mir mit einsteigen, damit ich wieder in die Top50 komme.


Weißt Du was, so machen wir das jetzt auch! 
Ich stell in den nächsten Tagen alle Clients um, damit die Deinem Account zuarbeiten


----------



## benjasso (10. Oktober 2008)

Das finde ich ja mal total sozial, dass sich doch mal einer findet ist schon fast ein Wunder


----------



## Mayday21 (10. Oktober 2008)

benjasso schrieb:


> Das finde ich ja mal total sozial, dass sich doch mal einer findet ist schon fast ein Wunder


Das Ganze Projekt ist doch sozial, also warum nicht


----------



## B0MB3RPIL0T (11. Oktober 2008)

Nun sind wir auf Platz 63 angelangt 

Weiter so


----------



## Lochti (11. Oktober 2008)

Nun sind wir auf Platz 63 angelangt 

Das ist doch für uns keine Kunst !


----------



## Luke91 (11. Oktober 2008)

Wie kann denn eine 9800GX2 5323 iter/sec haben und ich mit meiner HD4870 nur etwa 750 iter/sec?? Weis ja nich was PCGH_Carsten für restliche Hardware in seinem PC hat aber der Unterschied erscheint mir schon sehr groß. Wie kann das denn sein???

PCGH - Die Woche im PCGH-Rückblick: Folding@Home, neue Geforces, Asus P6T Deluxe im Testlabor - 2008/10/FAH_Viewer_GX2.PNG


----------



## benjasso (11. Oktober 2008)

@Mayday Hast du's gesehen? Unsere ppd sind heute bei stattlichen 4,3k und der Tag ist noch nicht rum. Allerdings hab ich meinen PC heute fast den ganzen Tag laufen lassen, was nicht immer so geht. (Warhead kommt bald)


----------



## CrashStyle (11. Oktober 2008)

benjasso schrieb:


> @Mayday Hast du's gesehen? Unsere ppd sind heute bei stattlichen 4,3k und der Tag ist noch nicht rum. Allerdings hab ich meinen PC heute fast den ganzen Tag laufen lassen, was nicht immer so geht. (Warhead kommt bald)



Das ist doch sehr schöne!


----------



## dayo21 (11. Oktober 2008)

Hallo PCGH Team!

Ich verfolge eure Folding - Karriere nun schon eine Weile und habe jetzt beschlossen, für euer Team zu falten 

Meine GF 8800 GTS (G80; 320 MB) gehört ab jetzt euch und ich hoffe, dass wir gemeinsam noch so manchen Platz gutmachen


----------



## CrashStyle (11. Oktober 2008)

dayo21 schrieb:


> Hallo PCGH Team!
> 
> Ich verfolge eure Folding - Karriere nun schon eine Weile und habe jetzt beschlossen, für euer Team zu falten
> 
> Meine GF 8800 GTS (G80; 320 MB) gehört ab jetzt euch und ich hoffe, dass wir gemeinsam noch so manchen Platz gutmachen



Hallo und Herzlicxh Willkommen in Forum!

Verstärkung können wir immer gebrauchen, GL&HF

Mfg Chris


----------



## dayo21 (11. Oktober 2008)

Hi CrashStyle 

Ich habe bereits für ein anderes Team über 75.000 Punkte gefalltet, ich hoffe, euch min. noch mehr geben zu können 

Und danke für die herzliche Begrüßung, hier fühlt man sich gleich wohl


----------



## Lochti (12. Oktober 2008)

dayo21 schrieb:


> Hallo PCGH Team!
> 
> Ich verfolge eure Folding - Karriere nun schon eine Weile und habe jetzt beschlossen, für euer Team zu falten
> 
> Meine GF 8800 GTS (G80; 320 MB) gehört ab jetzt euch und ich hoffe, dass wir gemeinsam noch so manchen Platz gutmachen


 
Dann Grüße ich dich mal Ganz doll , und hoffe das du auch viele neue ideen mit reinbringst ! (mir fält nämlich nichts mehr ein ) Kann die nur sagen die leute hier sind echt spitze ! Haben aber alle nur hier einen kleinen tick , genau so wie ich , und der Tick ist FALTEN BIS DER ARZT KOMMT !


----------



## Lee (12. Oktober 2008)

Auch von mir ein Herzliches Willkommen unter den Faltern.


@topic (wenn man das so nennen darf)

Da ich nur magere 1300 ppd mit meinem Phenom mache und meine 98er in der RMA ist, musste noch etwas her. Von daher läuft meine PS3 jetzt noch 24/7 mit.


----------



## nfsgame (12. Oktober 2008)

Willkommen

Ich hab meinem GF8 Rechner auch wieder zum laufen gekriegt. Der hat irgendwie den Dienst kapituliert gehabt.


----------



## Laskiwitz (12. Oktober 2008)

so ...da letzte woche meine Stormrechnung ins haus geflattert kam habe ich etwas an falterei nachgelassen.

da mein Terrariumbewohner aber jetzt in Winterruhe geschickt wird, kann ich wieder etwas mehr falten....mein Ziel ist es in die Top 50 von PCGH aufzusteigen.


----------



## MESeidel (12. Oktober 2008)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ich hab meinem GF8 Rechner auch wieder zum laufen gekriegt. Der hat irgendwie den Dienst kapituliert gehabt.



Ich hatte mir schon Sorgen gemacht.

Und natürlich auch von meiner Seite ein "Willkommen im Team" an *Laskiwitz*.


----------



## lordraphael (12. Oktober 2008)

Hi

Mein Ziel ist es in die Top 100 zu kommen das wird mit meiner 4870 noch ne weile dauern .
Ich hoffe die werden jetzt dann langsam produktiver,ist ja schob besser geworden mit den neuen Wu's aber da ist schon noch was drin 

mfg
lord


----------



## Lochti (12. Oktober 2008)

lordraphael schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Mein Ziel ist es in die Top 100 zu kommen das wird mit meiner 4870 noch ne weile dauern .
> Ich hoffe die werden jetzt dann langsam produktiver,ist ja schob besser geworden mit den neuen Wu's aber da ist schon noch was drin
> ...


 Mit den Traum in der Top hundert haben viele , ich merg es besonders es ist wie wenn man gegen ein strom anschwimmt !


----------



## Filico (12. Oktober 2008)

Bin schon in den Top 50. 

Da möchte ich mich auf jeden Fall erst mal halten. Vielleicht sind noch die Top 30 oder 40 drin. Ab da bräuchte ich dann etwas Verstärkung, wo ich schon bereits plane.


----------



## benjasso (12. Oktober 2008)

Ich hoffe mal bald wieder in den Top50 zu sein, was mit Maydays Hilfe machbar sein sollte. Gestern haben wir über 5k geschafft, heute in etwa gleich viel.


----------



## Mayday21 (13. Oktober 2008)

benjasso schrieb:


> @Mayday Hast du's gesehen? Unsere ppd sind heute bei stattlichen 4,3k und der Tag ist noch nicht rum. Allerdings hab ich meinen PC heute fast den ganzen Tag laufen lassen, was nicht immer so geht. (Warhead kommt bald)


Gesehen nicht (welche Seite ist denn da geeignet?), aber schon gedacht. Mein Rechner lief Samstag und Sonntag mehr oder weniger durch, allein meine Graka hat da wahrscheinlich fast die Hälfte geliefert.


----------



## nfsgame (13. Oktober 2008)

Bekommt ihr auch keine neuen WUs für den ATI-Graka-Client?


----------



## Gast3737 (13. Oktober 2008)

ohhh mach mal keinen mist deshalb wundere ich mich schon warum ich keine Punkte sehe die mein PC zu hause falten müsste..komisch


----------



## nfsgame (13. Oktober 2008)

Ah seit eben bekomme ich wieder WUs.


----------



## Gast3737 (13. Oktober 2008)

lustig F@H wurde verschoben in Anlehnung an pcghx.com Seite?


----------



## nfsgame (13. Oktober 2008)

Anpassung ist alles


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Oktober 2008)

Jetzt verschieben "die" das einfach ... 

Wie hat doch P. Maffay for Urzeiten mal getextet: "Wenn die Hand ins Leere greift wird ein Flüstern zum Schrei" 

Aber ich habs ja wieder gefunden


----------



## benjasso (13. Oktober 2008)

Mayday21 schrieb:


> Gesehen nicht (welche Seite ist denn da geeignet?), aber schon gedacht. Mein Rechner lief Samstag und Sonntag mehr oder weniger durch, allein meine Graka hat da wahrscheinlich fast die Hälfte geliefert.



Meine GTS macht auch ordentlich Punkte(zumal übertaktet), wobei ne GTX sicher mehr macht. Stats lassen unter
PC Games Hardware Individual Users List - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats
oder
Kakao Stats - Team Members - PC Games Hardware
ganz gut verfolgen

PS: Der 54. sollte heute noch drin sein


----------



## Mayday21 (14. Oktober 2008)

benjasso schrieb:


> PS: Der 54. sollte heute noch drin sein


Leider nein, ich habe gestern meinen Hauptrechner nicht angeworfen. Und der macht den Großteil meiner Rechenleistung. 
Generell werde ich den nur arbeiten lassen, wenn ich ihn brauche, unnötig Strom "verschwenden" will ich nicht. 
Hoffe Dir ist dennoch geholfen mit den paar Punkten


----------



## Khisanth (14. Oktober 2008)

IJWTS: das Teambild auf Folding@Home 
fehlt


----------



## Cylon_Fx (14. Oktober 2008)

Huhu,
tolle Aktion !
Meine 8800GTX Faltet jetzt auch mit


----------



## nfsgame (14. Oktober 2008)

Na dann: Willkommen im Team und Punkte ordendlich!


----------



## nfsgame (14. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab meine Folding-Page nen bisschen überarbeitet. Freue mich auf komentare.


----------



## Lochti (14. Oktober 2008)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ich hab meine Folding-Page nen bisschen überarbeitet. Freue mich auf komentare.


sieht bei mir auf den kanotix rechner eher merkwürdig aus ,habe den mozilla 3.0.3 drauf


----------



## FeuRenard (14. Oktober 2008)

auf vista x64 mit FF3.0.3 ist aber alles in Ordnung (also die Sig-Grafik wird nicht verdeckt)


----------



## Lochti (14. Oktober 2008)

FeuRenard schrieb:


> auf vista x64 mit FF3.0.3 ist aber alles in Ordnung (also die Sig-Grafik wird nicht verdeckt)


habe ich doch schon immer gesagt das kanotix was fürn ... ist !

Jetzt muß ich sagen sieht es richtig gut aus ! Bin wieder Zuhause !


----------



## Cylon_Fx (14. Oktober 2008)

so ich habs mal nen paar stunden laufen lassen Cylon_Fx - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

was denkt ihr wie weit komme ich mit meiner 8800GTX ?
was könnte ich noch optimieren ?
will jemand eine 8800GTX von Asus verkaufen ?


----------



## benjasso (14. Oktober 2008)

Ich denke mal, dass mit einer 8800GTX so 4,5 bis 5k drin sein sollten, übertaktet sicher auch mehr.

@Mayday ja klar, Hauptsache überhaupt Punkte
Es hat sich so ergeben, dass ich morgen wahrscheinlich mal meinen PC laufen lassen werde, also mal wieder etwas mehr Punkte. Oder auch nicht, da ich heute schnell noch Half-Life 2 durchgespielt hab, bevor morgen vielleicht Warhead kommt.


----------



## CrashStyle (14. Oktober 2008)

Bin mit der 9800GTX+ sehr zufrieden in Sachen Folding




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## steinschock (15. Oktober 2008)

Ist das OC oder Stock ?


----------



## SilentKilla (15. Oktober 2008)

Cylon_Fx schrieb:


> so ich habs mal nen paar stunden laufen lassen Cylon_Fx - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats
> 
> was denkt ihr wie weit komme ich mit meiner 8800GTX ?
> was könnte ich noch optimieren ?
> will jemand eine 8800GTX von Asus verkaufen ?



Sobald die GTX 290 raus is, könnt ich dir meine 8800GTX von Gainward anbieten. Ist mit nem HR-03 Plus bestückt Voltmod is auch drauf. 

Mit dem aktuellen OC von 621/1728/1053 rennt meine mit ca. 5,5k ppd.


----------



## nfsgame (15. Oktober 2008)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> Sobald die GTX 290 raus is, könnt ich dir meine 8800GTX von Gainward anbieten. Ist mit nem HR-03 Plus bestückt Voltmod is auch drauf.
> 
> Mit dem aktuellen OC von 621/1728/1053 rennt meine mit ca. 5,5k ppd.


Ah dich gibts ja doch noch.


----------



## FeuRenard (15. Oktober 2008)

bin jetzt mal wieder umgestiegen von 4 einzelnen Clients zu einem SMP. Hatte vorher nämlich immer Bluescreens.
Mal abwarten, ob sich was geändert hat. Käme nämlich den PPD zu Gute. (Amber ist ja so lahm)


----------



## Lochti (15. Oktober 2008)

So , habe nun die 9800 GTX + gezündet dann wollen wir mal schauen was dabei rum kommt !
der schreibt jetzt schon  Minimale Frame-Dauer   : 1mn 13s  - 5681,10 ppd


----------



## SilentKilla (16. Oktober 2008)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ah dich gibts ja doch noch.



Ja sorry, hatte Prüfungsphase. Aber wie ihr seht, wurde das Falten nicht eingestellt. Nun bin ich wieder häufiger da, muss schließlich meine 1000 Posts voll kriegen


----------



## DerSitzRiese (16. Oktober 2008)

FeuRenard schrieb:


> bin jetzt mal wieder umgestiegen von 4 einzelnen Clients zu einem SMP. Hatte vorher nämlich immer Bluescreens.
> Mal abwarten, ob sich was geändert hat. Käme nämlich den PPD zu Gute. (Amber ist ja so lahm)



Ja ja, diese blöden Amberteile


----------



## Speed-E (16. Oktober 2008)

Es gibt einen neuen Core für den NVidia GPU-Client.   Dieser ist in Version 1.15 verfügbar. 

Quelle 

*Installation:* FahCore_11.exe im jeweiligen Ordner  löschen , F@H Client starten. Die neue Datei wird dann herunter geladen. 

Die Projekte 5015 & 5800 sind letzte Nacht gelaufen, mit super Ergebnissen. 

Siehe Grafiken:


----------



## Mayday21 (16. Oktober 2008)

@Speed-E:
Du schaffst mit ner 88GTS 6800 ppd? Wie hast Du die getuned?


----------



## Speed-E (16. Oktober 2008)

Läuft auf 799/1998/1095.
Den Rest macht der neue NV-Core v1.15 , der geht ab wie ein Zäpfchen.

Denke da wird es dann bei einigen in Sachen Punkte noch etwas nach oben gehen.


----------



## FeuRenard (16. Oktober 2008)

hast du ein Glück, dass deine 8800gts so abgeht 
naja, teste jetzt auch mal die neue Revision des Cores a11

EDIT: Mit was testest du deine Graka auf Stabilität?


----------



## Speed-E (16. Oktober 2008)

Furmark oder F@H (Early Unit End).

Ich habe aber das Bios modifiziert und die Lüftersteuerung etwas angepasst. Die GraKa ist zwar etwas lauter , wird aber "nur" 64°C warm.


----------



## FeuRenard (16. Oktober 2008)

bios modifiziert ...
heißt jetz Spannung erhöht, oder was?

also bei mir sind die ppd auch eindeutig höher geworden mit neuer Core-Revision


----------



## Speed-E (16. Oktober 2008)

Nein die Voltage kann man bei der GTS im Bios nicht verstellen , hab nur die Taktung und die Lüfter angepasst.



FeuRenard schrieb:


> also bei mir sind die ppd auch eindeutig höher geworden mit neuer Core-Revision



Sag ich doch, der Core geht ab wie sonstewas.


----------



## FeuRenard (16. Oktober 2008)

achso, dann müsst ich mal gucken obs bei mir auch klappt. Das AtiTool zeigt nämlich schon ziemlich früh Fehler an, was laut Google ein Fehler ist. Kühler hab ich sowieso nen andern.

Was mich im Moment wundert ist wie mein SMP abgeht 2000-2900 ppd (im Schnitt um die 2500). Der Wechsel scheint sich doch zu lohnen von den Einzel-Clients, falls das ganze stabil läuft.
CPU: Q9450 @ 3000mHz


----------



## Speed-E (16. Oktober 2008)

Ja der SMP geht schon besser zur Sache als wenn man Einzelclients nutzt. Was mich daran nur abschreckt sind die kurzen Deadlines,da mein rechner nicht so lange am Tag läuft. Für einen Kurzfalter wie mich ist da der GPU Client die beste lösung.


----------



## Mitch (16. Oktober 2008)

sollte man die aktuelle wu zuende rechnen lassen, bevor man den neuen core runter lädt oder stellt das kein problem dar?

EDIT: ich konnte es nicht abwarten und habe es einfach mal probiert, zumal es mir logisch erschien, dass es funktionieren sollte. dem ist auch so, die wu wird weiter gerechnet. über die performance kann ich in wenigen minuten etwas sagen.


----------



## Speed-E (16. Oktober 2008)

Mitch schrieb:


> sollte man die aktuelle wu zuende rechnen lassen, bevor man den neuen core runter lädt oder stellt das kein problem dar?



Das sollte eigentlich kein Probem sein , mit der 5015 WU hat es bei mir jedenfalls funktioniert.


----------



## Speed-E (16. Oktober 2008)

Doppelpost


----------



## Mitch (16. Oktober 2008)

nun, wie versprochen zu performance: einfach nur traumhaft! von ca. 5600ppd auf ca. 6200ppd mit dem projekt 5506. (8800gts-g92@oc)
vor allem, wenn man bedenkt, dass der "aufwand" nur 3 mausklicks sind.


----------



## FeuRenard (16. Oktober 2008)

6480ppd mit der 8800gts 512 (wenn ich den PC in Ruhe lasse) 

und insgesamt macht mein PC jetzt 9000 ppd ! (Bedingung siehe oben )


----------



## MESeidel (16. Oktober 2008)

Der NV 1.15 Core ist grauenhaft.
Ich hab ihn am Montag schon getestet.

1/3 aller WUs werden abgebrochen.
Sogar mit Stock Taktraten laufen lange nicht alle durch!
Als ich am Morgen wieder geschaut hatte, liefen alle Clients bei etwa 3500PPD.
Ich nehme an der Core schaltet nach ein paar EUEs in eine Art Sicherheitsmodus.

Sorry aber da sind mir die 500PPD mehr egal, wenn ich alle paar Stunden neu starten muss und nur gebrochene WUs zurück sende.

Es gibt auch genug andere Berichte, von Leuten den es genauso geht.
Keine Ahnung warum es bei machen läuft und bei anderen nicht.
Da muss nVidia auf jeden Fall nachbessern.
So lange bleib ich beim alten Core...


----------



## Gast3737 (16. Oktober 2008)

@ ME das ist bei mir auch so(zbl Abbüchen), ahhh da bin ich beruhigt, ich dachte schon meine GPU hat ne meise..alter core wo bekomme ich den...was ich festgestellt habe das der Tray wesentlich stabiler ist als die Console..


----------



## nfsgame (16. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab mal den alten Core hochgeladen für alles die dasselbe Problem haben (dauernd EUE).


----------



## Gast3737 (16. Oktober 2008)

werde ich mir dann zu Hause mal laden. bei der HD3870 gabs keine Probleme und die ist auf 920mhz gerannt und vorher sogar mal auf 950..dann plötzlich nicht mehr...mal gucken wie es jetzt geht..


----------



## nfsgame (16. Oktober 2008)

Zwei Nachrichten:


Der Core läuft mit NV KArten anscheinend Stabil (getestet mit 8800GT)
Nur bringt er keinen Leistungsvorteil mit der 8800GT (nachwievor 4557,xx ppd)
Wurde eigendlich schon erwähnt dass das Team auf Rang 60 ist? wenn nein dann jetzt.


----------



## MESeidel (16. Oktober 2008)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Zwei Nachrichten:
> 
> 
> Der Core läuft mit NV KArten anscheinend Stabil (getestet mit 8800GT)
> Nur bringt er keinen Leistungsvorteil mit der 8800GT (nachwievor 4557,xx ppd)



*Ich hab aber den nVidia Client gemeint.
*
Und wenn dir mal im foldingforum den Thread durchliest, gibt es mehrere Leute, die Problem haben (auch ohne OC)...


----------



## Gast3737 (16. Oktober 2008)

ist nur komisch das ich auch ohne OC diese Probs bei meiner Ati hatte...


----------



## FeuRenard (16. Oktober 2008)

Bei mir spuckte die Console jetzt das hier aus:


			
				GPU-Console schrieb:
			
		

> [14:02:58] Completed 90%
> [14:03:40] mdrun_gpu returned
> [14:03:40] NANs detected on GPU
> [14:03:40]
> ...



kommt der gleiche Fehler au bei euch?


----------



## Lochti (16. Oktober 2008)

>>>>>>CrashStyle<<<<<<<
(((Bin mit der 9800GTX+ sehr zufrieden in Sachen Folding)))
Was haste für ein Treiber , und haste die Graka höher getacktet ?


----------



## FeuRenard (16. Oktober 2008)

ja is höher getaktet. Ich gucke grad, der is gleich wieder bei 90%. Mal sehen, bis jetzt is er grade durch gerannt, bitte weiter so


----------



## Leopardgecko (16. Oktober 2008)

FeuRenard schrieb:


> Bei mir spuckte die Console jetzt das hier aus:
> 
> 
> kommt der gleiche Fehler au bei euch?



Nö, bei mir laufen die GPU-Clients im Moment ohne Probleme.

Allerdings können 2 meiner CPU-Clients die zuletzt abgearbeiteten WU's nicht absetzen und ausgerechnet das sind zwei 749 Punkte-WU's... 
Das wirbelt die Statistik wieder durcheinander.


----------



## FeuRenard (16. Oktober 2008)

mir is jetz beim neuen core nochwas aufgefallen:
Das Zeug, was der immer ausspuckt zwischen den "100%" und "Attempting to send results ..." is viel mehr geworden



Spoiler



[15:57:10] Completed 100%
[15:57:10] Successful run
[15:57:10] DynamicWrapper: Finished Work Unit: sleep=10000
[15:57:20] Reserved 1131080 bytes for xtc file; Cosm status=0
[15:57:20] Allocated 1131080 bytes for xtc file
[15:57:20] - Reading up to 1131080 from "work/wudata_08.xtc": Read 1131080
[15:57:20] Read 1131080 bytes from xtc file; available packet space=261012408
[15:57:20] xtc file hash check passed.
[15:57:20] Reserved 34800 34800 261012408 bytes for arc file=<work/wudata_08.trr> Cosm status=0
[15:57:20] Allocated 34800 bytes for arc file
[15:57:20] - Reading up to 34800 from "work/wudata_08.trr": Read 34800
[15:57:20] Read 34800 bytes from arc file; available packet space=260977608
[15:57:20] trr file hash check passed.
[15:57:20] Allocated 560 bytes for edr file
[15:57:20] Read bedfile
[15:57:20] edr file hash check passed.
[15:57:20] Allocated 10507 bytes for logfile
[15:57:20] Read logfile
[15:57:20] GuardedRun: success in DynamicWrapper
[15:57:20] GuardedRun: done
[15:57:20] Run: GuardedRun completed.
[15:57:22] - Writing 1177459 bytes of core data to disk...
[15:57:22]   ... Done.
[15:57:22] - Shutting down core 
[15:57:22] 
[15:57:22] Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
[15:57:25] CoreStatus = 64 (100)
[15:57:25] Sending work to server
[15:57:25] Project: 5506 (Run 5, Clone 587, Gen 113)
[15:57:25] - Read packet limit of 540015616... Set to 524286976.


[15:57:25] + Attempting to send results [October 16 15:57:25 UTC]


----------



## Lochti (16. Oktober 2008)

Hi ihr lieben Leute,
es sind jetzt 1000 Juser online !
Und meine Verbindung zu PCGH ist Total Lam 
Ich hoffe ihr bekommt einen besseren Server 
weil dieser bei 1000 schon Lamt 

Freud mich für euch PCHG !
Nun an die neuen Juser:
> Faltet mit was das zeug Hält !<​ 

C:\Users\Lochti>ping www.pcgameshardware.de
Ping wird ausgeführt für www.pcgameshardware.de [212.123.106.150]
aten:
Antwort von 212.123.106.150: Bytes=32 Zeit=19ms TTL=57
Antwort von 212.123.106.150: Bytes=32 Zeit=113ms TTL=57
Antwort von 212.123.106.150: Bytes=32 Zeit=17ms TTL=57
Antwort von 212.123.106.150: Bytes=32 Zeit=18ms TTL=57
Meine Ping Zeiten


----------



## Gast3737 (16. Oktober 2008)

"core outdatet"..kann ich erzwingen das er ihn benutzen muss?


----------



## benjasso (16. Oktober 2008)

Bis jetzt finde ich den neuen Core gut, statt vordem 1 min und 50 s dauert ein Frame jetzt nur noch rund 1 min und 30 s. Mal schauen was das bei den ppd machen wird.


----------



## Gast3737 (16. Oktober 2008)

naja der Alte Core hat oc-Veränderung während des faltens mitgemacht, der neue ist einwenig empfindlicher..


----------



## benjasso (16. Oktober 2008)

Nicht unbedingt. Meine 88GTS ist auch übertaktet und ich hab bis jetzt keine Fehler. Nach den ersten paar % sind meine theoretischen ppd bei Fahmon von 4,2k auf 4,3k gestiegen, hoffe dass es noch mehr werden.


----------



## Gast3737 (16. Oktober 2008)

wir reden hier von Tag und Nacht. Du hast NV ich ATI...


----------



## SilentKilla (16. Oktober 2008)

Da ich im Tal der Ahnungslosen wohne, muss ich mal nachfragen, ob sich Falter karst10 schon mal gemeldet hat. Der geht ja ab wie sau, da kann man ja Angst bekommen.


----------



## MESeidel (16. Oktober 2008)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> Da ich im Tal der Ahnungslosen wohne, muss ich mal nachfragen, ob sich Falter karst10 schon mal gemeldet hat. Der geht ja ab wie sau, da kann man ja Angst bekommen.



SilentKilla hat Angst 

Die Falt-Welt ist rückt aus dem Gleichgewicht...


----------



## DerSitzRiese (16. Oktober 2008)

das kann man wohl sagen. karst10 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

24k im Wochendurchschnitt ist Hammer

edit: bald wird "Polen" überholt und wir sind in den Fünfzigern.


----------



## C2THEK (16. Oktober 2008)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> Da ich im Tal der Ahnungslosen wohne, muss ich mal nachfragen, ob sich Falter karst10 schon mal gemeldet hat. Der geht ja ab wie sau, da kann man ja Angst bekommen.




Naja bei 9 aktiven Prozessoren sind die Average Points von karst10 nicht wirklich verwunderlich... 

Vielleicht hat er ja 4x 9800GX2 - dann ist das, was wir sehn kiki...


----------



## Lochti (16. Oktober 2008)

Kann das sein das der Folding Server Down ist ?


----------



## benjasso (16. Oktober 2008)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> wir reden hier von Tag und Nacht. Du hast NV ich ATI...


Sorry, da hab ich gar nicht drauf geachtet. Und dann behaupten die die Ati-Cores auf Stabilität und dann Performance zu entwickeln?


----------



## MESeidel (16. Oktober 2008)

benjasso schrieb:


> Sorry, da hab ich gar nicht drauf geachtet. Und dann behaupten die die Ati-Cores auf Stabilität und dann Performance zu entwickeln?



Immerhin gibt es im ATi Forum Stellungnahmen.
Bei nVidia meldet sich keiner - da glaubt man fast es interessiert die grünen Jungs nicht, welche Probleme die Community hat.


----------



## Speed-E (17. Oktober 2008)

Also ich hab den 1.15 über Nacht laufen lassen , ohne Fehler.


----------



## FeuRenard (17. Oktober 2008)

mir (8.10.2008) schrieb:
			
		

> Wer is denn karst10 ?
> Du müsstest dich ma melden, denn du gehst ja grad übelst ab
> knapp 100.000 punkte in 7 Tagen
> so Leute braucht das Team



das fällt euch ja früh auf 

aber seit meinem Post ist er noch besser geworden und sein Radar reicht bis Platz 1


----------



## Lochti (17. Oktober 2008)

Heute mache ich eine schöne Eigenprognose, und sage:
TOP 100 ich komme !


----------



## Mayday21 (17. Oktober 2008)

Lochti schrieb:


> Hi liebe Leute es sind jetzt 1000 Juser online !
> Und meine Verbindung zu PCGH istTotal Lam ich hoffe ihr bekommt einen besseren Server weil dieser bei 1000 schon Lamt !
> Freud mich für euch , und nun an die neuen Juser Faltet mit was das zeug Hält !


Nimms mir bitte nicht übel, aber ein wenig Rechtschreibung wäre wirklich toll:

Hi liebe Leute, es sind jetzt 1000 User online!
Und meine Verbindung zu PCGH ist total lahm. Ich hoffe ihr bekommt einen besseren Server, weil dieser bei 1000 schon lahmt!
Freut mich für euch, und nun an die neuen User: Faltet mit, was das Zeug hält!

Lernt man eigentlich in der Schule, daß man vor einem Satzzeichen ein Leerzeichen schreibt? Oder woher kommt es, daß das viele falsch schreiben?

Gruß von der Interessensgemeinschaft "Es gibt auch im Forum Punkt und Komma".


----------



## GoZoU (17. Oktober 2008)

Mayday21 schrieb:


> Freut mich für euch, und nun an die neuen User: Faltet mit, was das Zeug hält!



Also wenn du den Satz schon so stehen lässt, dann muss ich dir leider sagen, dass vor "und" kein Komma gesetzt wird. 

Übrigens wird "daß" neuerdings mit Dopple-S geschrieben  *duck*

Dem Inhalt deines Posts stimme ich aber voll zu.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Mayday21 (17. Oktober 2008)

GoZoU schrieb:


> Also wenn du den Satz schon so stehen lässt, dann muss ich dir leider sagen, dass vor "und" kein Komma gesetzt wird.


Das ist nicht ganz richtig. In den meisten Fällen hast Du zwar recht, in dem obigen Fall jedoch nicht. Das Komma trennt zwei eigenständige Teilsätze. Du könntest alternativ auch einen Punkt machen:


> Freut mich für euch. Und nun an die neuen User:


Leider ist die deutsche Sprache eine mit vielen Ausnahmen und Sonderregeln. Das macht es Ausländern ja so schwer, diese zu erlernen. Und auch wir Deutschen tun uns ja oft genug selber schwer damit.



GoZoU schrieb:


> Übrigens wird "daß" neuerdings mit Dopple-S geschrieben  *duck*


Das ist zwar richtig, aber meine Schulzeit ist schon lange her und ich verweigere mich dieser neuen, schwachsinnigen und zu noch mehr Verwirrung führenden Regelung, die unter anderem auch vorsieht, die Anrede in einem Brief nicht mehr groß zu schreiben. Das ist eine Form von Höflichkeit und gehört sich auch heute noch.
Ich schreibe weiter nach der alten Rechtschreibung.



GoZoU schrieb:


> Dem Inhalt deines Posts stimme ich aber voll zu.


Somit sind wir im Kern des Problems ja einer Meinung.


----------



## Speed-E (17. Oktober 2008)

Mayday21 schrieb:


> Das ist zwar richtig, aber meine Schulzeit ist schon lange her und ich verweigere mich dieser neuen, schwachsinnigen und zu noch mehr Verwirrung führenden Regelung, die unter anderem auch vorsieht, die Anrede in einem Brief nicht mehr groß zu schreiben. Das ist eine Form von Höflichkeit und gehört sich auch heute noch.
> Ich schreibe weiter nach der alten Rechtschreibung.




Das sehe ich aber genau so! Ich bin 100% deiner Meinung. 


*Zu F@H GPU Core 1.15: *Habe F@H nochmal die ganze Nacht laufen lassen, ohne Fehler. 

Zieht die ganze Nacht durch. 24h werde ich aber nicht testen. Vielleicht ist ja bei manchen der Core fehlerhaft, kann ja mal vorkommen. 


MfG Speed-E


----------



## FeuRenard (17. Oktober 2008)

, zu früh gefreut!
Hatte mich so gefreut, dass mein SMP wieder stabil läuft, lag aber leider nur an der 1760-Punkte-WU, jetzt hab ich wieder ne 2665-WU (1920 Punkte) und er ist mir nach 2 Prozent wieder abgestürzt .
Mal sehen, vllt. erreiche ich was mit den big/normal/small-Einstellungen . . .


----------



## nfsgame (17. Oktober 2008)

MESeidel schrieb:


> *Ich hab aber den nVidia Client gemeint.
> *
> Und wenn dir mal im foldingforum den Thread durchliest, gibt es mehrere Leute, die Problem haben (auch ohne OC)...


Mich hats auch erwischt. Hat jemand den alten Core noch und kann ihn hier hochladen, bitte.


----------



## Lochti (17. Oktober 2008)

*Man o man,*
*hoffendlich bekomme ich heute die Top 100 zusammen !*


----------



## Mayday21 (17. Oktober 2008)

Du brauchst nicht zu schreien, ich verstehe es auch so.
Außerdem brauchst Du Dich nicht angegriffen fühlen. Sehe es von der anderen Seite: einen 4-zeiligen Abschnitt mit etwa 15 Fehlern zu lesen, fällt einem sehr schwer. Sicher war Dein Text kein Extrembeispiel, es gibt noch andere, bei denen man selbst nach mehrmaligem Lesen denn Sinn nicht erfassen kann.

Und soviel Sorgfalt sollte jeder walten lassen, seine Beiträge noch ein zweites Mal durchzulesen. Man tut sich selbst und den Mitlesern einen Gefallen.

Aber laß uns das Thema beschließen, wir sind ein wenig offtopic.


----------



## SilentKilla (17. Oktober 2008)

Lochti schrieb:


> *Mayday21,*
> *es ist lieb von das du meiner Rechtschreibung so viel beachtung schenkst !*
> *DANKE*



LOL, gute gekontert.

Ich halte zwar viel von korrekter deutscher Rechtschreibung, aber um andere Leute zu kritisieren, sollte man schon selbst 100% sattelfest sein.
Punkt und Komma sind bei ihm vorhanden und man kann seine Threads ordentlich lesen.
Solange man den Inhalt ohne großes Nachdenken erschließen kann, sollte sich hier keiner aufregen. Hier im Forum gibt es wesentlich schlimmere Fälle.
Lochti hat zwar seine Schwächen in Rechtschreibung/Grammatik, aber ich denke, dass weiss er selbst.
Außerdem möchte ich auf anerkannte Krankheiten wie Legasthenie hinweisen.

Wir sind hier nicht in einem Forum für Sprachwissenschaften oder Germanistik. Die Geisteswissenschaftler haben eh alle einen an der Klatsche *duck und weg*


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Oktober 2008)

Ok, Thema (Rechtschreibung) ist nun gut durchgekaut.

.. Bitte schlucken ..


----------



## FeuRenard (17. Oktober 2008)

Beim Thema Rechtschreibung fällt mir immer wieder dieses Bild ein ...
Solange man aber versteht, was der andere meint, ist doch die Rechtschreibung und Kommasetzung und Großschreibung egal.


----------



## GoZoU (17. Oktober 2008)

FeuRenard schrieb:


> Beim Thema Rechtschreibung fällt mir immer wieder dieses Bild ein ...
> Solange man aber versteht, was der andere meint, ist doch die Rechtschreibung und Kommasetzung und Großschreibung egal.



Das führt hier nur auf eine Grundsatzdiskussion hinaus, daher sollten wir das Thema wirklich zum Abschluss bringen oder aber einen separaten Thread eröffnen. Darin sehe ich aber ehrlich gesagt nicht wirklich einen Sinn, da garantiert keiner von seinem Standpunkt abweichen wird.


Also hier nochmal die Aufforderung an alle Beteiligten: *Back to topic please* 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Mayday21 (17. Oktober 2008)

FeuRenard schrieb:


> Beim Thema Rechtschreibung fällt mir immer wieder dieses Bild ein ...
> Solange man aber versteht, was der andere meint, ist doch die Rechtschreibung und Kommasetzung und Großschreibung egal.


Das sehe ich überhaupt nicht so. Genau diese Einstellung ist der Grund, warum unser Land langsam vor die Hunde geht. Weil alles egal ist, und wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter. Tut mir leid, aber diese Einstellung macht mich sauer.

Es sollte für jeden selbstverständlich sein, sich nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen zu bemühen, einen verständlichen, lesbaren und fehlerfreien Text zu verfassen. Ich finde das gehört sich so. Und so schwer kann das nun wirklich nicht sein.

Daß dieses Forum hauptsächlich von Schülern frequentiert wird, dessen bin ich mir bewußt. Und ebenso, daß diese Jugendlichen einen anderen Sprachstil pflegen. Es mag ja auf dem Schulhof "in" sein, wenn man möglichst unverständlich spricht, so daß die Erwachsenen und idealerweise auch nur die Clique versteht, was man mitteilen möchte. In einem öffentlichen Forum jedoch, in dem man vielleicht auch mal die Suchfunktion nutzen möchte (und die kann nun mal nur korrekt geschriebene Wörter finden!), gehört sich ein vernünftiger Sprachstil - so gut man es eben kann.

Im Übrigen wollte ich weder eine Demütigung oder ähnliches erreichen noch Lochi bloß stellen (@Lochi: Tut mir leid wenn Du es so aufgefaßt haben solltest!), sondern einfach nur ein Wachrütteln, doch etwas mehr auf die Schreibweise zu achten. 



Jetzt hab ich schon wieder mehr geschrieben als ich wollte. 


Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ok, Thema (Rechtschreibung) ist nun gut durchgekaut.
> 
> .. Bitte schlucken ..


Genau das versuche ich nun zu tun. Weil das Thema hier eigentlich nicht hingehört.
Meine Meinung wird sich nicht ändern, nur werde ich in diesem Thema dazu keine Stellung mehr beziehen.


----------



## Lochti (17. Oktober 2008)

>auf das Falten Fertisch los !<


----------



## Mayday21 (17. Oktober 2008)

Siehe PN.


----------



## steinschock (17. Oktober 2008)

Bei mir läuft jezt auch der 1.15, aber das ging automatisch.
Habe es erst gemerkt als ich mehr PPD hatte.
Von 7680 PPD auf 8294 PPD .


----------



## CrashStyle (17. Oktober 2008)

Hatt schon wer den neuen 178.24 gesteste?


----------



## Mitch (17. Oktober 2008)

dort wurden nur die neuen gpus (zb. 9400) hinzugefügt. wer also nen 178er drauf hat, sollte keinen unterschied feststellen können.


----------



## Lochti (17. Oktober 2008)

100 Lochti 129759 890 

TOP 100 EREICHT​ Und dann nochmal ​


----------



## CrashStyle (17. Oktober 2008)

Lochti schrieb:


> 100 Lochti 129759 890
> 
> TOP 100 EREICHT​ Und dann nochmal ​




Platz 101! Meinste


----------



## Lochti (17. Oktober 2008)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Platz 101! Meinste


 Schaue mal auf der Richtigen Seite Folding@Home


----------



## Ratzinger-Sepp (17. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Faltgemeinschaft,

so wie es aussieht sind in unserem Team doch mehrere Leute, die bei der Hardware-Auswahl auch die F@H-Eignung mit berücksichtigen. 

Mich interessiert besonders die Effizienz der Hardware.

z.B. braucht mein Haupt-Falt-PC ca. 290W und bringt 10750ppd. (Q9450 mit 2x GF 8800GT)

Das ergibt 37 ppd/W, was ich ganz gut finde.

Es wäre super, wenn Ihr auch mal messen und Eure Ergebnisse posten könntet!

Falls es hierzu von Euch auch Interese gibt, sollte man evtl. einen neuen Thread anlegen, oder? (Ich frag so blöd, weil ich mich mit Forenregeln nicht auskenne.)
Oder gibt es zu dem Effizienzthema evtl. schon was? (Hab nix gefunden.)

Schöne Grüsse

Sepp

PS: Hab die 2Mio geschafft!


----------



## SilentKilla (17. Oktober 2008)

Ich glaub es will keiner wissen, was sein Rechner beim Falten verbrät. Nicht das es interessant ist, ich befürworte deine Idee, aber wenn man mal überlegt, dass Falten Geld kostet, könnte das Thema für manchereins etwas schmerzhaft werden. 

Bei mir sinds 405 Watt bei ca 8000ppd. Ich stehe bei der Effizienz also ganz weit hinten. 
Dies entspricht 19,75ppd/Watt 

PS: ich überhol dich bald wieder


----------



## CeresPK (17. Oktober 2008)

falls es noch niemand gesagt hat
Wir sind *59*


----------



## MESeidel (17. Oktober 2008)

Schön mal wieder was von dir zu lesen *Ratzinger-Sepp*.
Klar kannst ein neues Thema auf machen ;o)
so long aus meinem anderem Thread:



MESeidel schrieb:


> System | Client | Stromverbrauch | PPD | PPD/W
> ||||
> Core 2 Duo mit einer 7600GT | nur SMP | 117W | 800 | 6,83
> Core 2 Duo mit einer 8800GT | nur GPU | 150W | 5120 | 34
> ...



Und dazu noch:



System | Client | Stromverbrauch | PPD | PPD/W
Pentium M @ 2133 | CPU Client | 36W (43W mit LCD an) | 73 | 2,02


----------



## Ratzinger-Sepp (17. Oktober 2008)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> PS: ich überhol dich bald wieder


 

Ist mir nicht entgangen!!!


----------



## SilentKilla (17. Oktober 2008)

Ratzinger-Sepp schrieb:


> Ist mir nicht entgangen!!!


Läuft. 

Ich will endlich wissen, wer karst10 ist. Melde dich.....SOFORT


----------



## Ratzinger-Sepp (17. Oktober 2008)

@MESeidel:

Ich glaub ich spinne! - Das ist genau das was ich wissen wollte. - Hut ab! 
(Hätt ich auch selber finden können! )

Ich werd´s mir morgen mal in Ruhe reinziehen.

Thx

Sepp


----------



## Lochti (17. Oktober 2008)

Gratulation Herr Ratzinger-Sepp,
falls ich irgend wann mal in den TOP 10 Komme werde ich sie Fragen ob ich sie Duzen Darf !
Unglaubliche Punkte Zahl !


----------



## SilentKilla (17. Oktober 2008)

Hab mal wieder ne jute WU für die Graka erwischt. Die rennt jetzt mit satten 6200ppd


----------



## CrashStyle (17. Oktober 2008)

Lochti schrieb:


> Gratulation Herr Ratzinger-Sepp,
> falls ich irgend wann mal in den TOP 10 Komme werde ich sie Fragen ob ich sie Duzen Darf !



Ja das wäre doch was.


----------



## Lochti (18. Oktober 2008)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> Läuft.
> 
> Ich will endlich wissen, wer karst10 ist. Melde dich.....SOFORT


Ich verstehe dich das du es wissen willst , weil die Frau ,der Mann macht am Tag fast 30.000 Punkte !!!!!


----------



## Filico (18. Oktober 2008)

Ist echt der Hammer, sowas hat PCGH noch nicht gesehen 

Übrigens, seitdem ich den Fan Speed meiner Graka etwas hoch gedreht hab, funktioniert der neue Core besser. Ich bekomm jetzt nicht mehr andauernd EUE. Ingesamt hab ich pro Tag damit etwa 1-2 WUs mehr Ausschuss. ist doch was.


----------



## Leopardgecko (18. Oktober 2008)

*Bergfest!* Ich habe den (persönlichen) Gipfel erreicht! * PLATZ 6* 

Höher werde ich aus eigener Kraft wohl nicht mehr kommen, da mich karst10 im Dezember wieder auf den 7. Platz verdrängen wird. 
Theoretisch (!) könnte ich in 3 Monaten Bumblebee und in 6 Monaten noch Schnurzelbum überholen, aber das mit Platz 5 ist wie gesagt, nur Theorie.
Bis dahin gibt es sicher noch ein Paar "Überfalter" mehr im Team und Bumblebee wird sich sicher auch nicht einfach so geschlagen geben...
...es sei denn, ich rüste weiter auf...


----------



## nfsgame (18. Oktober 2008)

Ich werde nen bisschen zurücksetzen von der Leistung her, bis die endlich nen Core rausgebracht haben der diese verschlimmbesserungen nicht mehr hat. Dauernd gibts EUE, besonders gerne bei 99%.


----------



## karst10 (18. Oktober 2008)

> Zitat von SilentKilla
> Ich will endlich wissen, wer karst10 ist. Melde dich.....SOFORT



Hallo alle zusammen, ich freue mich das PCGH-Team unterstützen zu können.


----------



## SilentKilla (18. Oktober 2008)

karst10 schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen, ich freue mich das PCGH-Team unterstützen zu können.



Ahhhhh, endlich, der Geheimnisvolle meldet sich. 
Schön, dass du für unser Team faltest, bist ne großartige Bereicherung. 

So, nun berichte mal, was alles für dich faltet, das interessiert jeden hier brennend.


----------



## nfsgame (18. Oktober 2008)

Genau! Was vergewaltigst du für deine Zwecke!?


----------



## DerSitzRiese (18. Oktober 2008)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Genau! Was vergewaltigst du für deine Zwecke!?



unsere Zwecke


----------



## karst10 (18. Oktober 2008)

Ich hoffe das funktioniert mit dem Bild.


----------



## nfsgame (18. Oktober 2008)

karst10 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das funktioniert mit dem Bild.


Krass! Zwei GTX280 und ne 9800GX2! Der örtliche Stromanbieter freut sich (und unser Punktekonto)!



DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> unsere Zwecke


Siehe oben (unterstichen ).


----------



## karst10 (18. Oktober 2008)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Krass! Zwei GTX280 und ne 9800GX2! Der örtliche Stromanbieter freut sich (und unser Punktekonto)!
> 
> 
> Siehe oben (unterstichen ).


 
Ja 1kW das ganze. (Wenn dieser seltsame Steckdosenzähler richtig funzt!)
Das wird nicht billig.


----------



## SilentKilla (18. Oktober 2008)

WOW 

Du bist kein Normalsterblicher, oder? Wie kommst du zu dieser Menge an Rechnern? 

Mhh, wenn ich mir das Bild genau anschaue sinds eigentlich nur 2, oder?
Wieso nimmst du für die Quaddis nicht den SMP Client?


----------



## nfsgame (18. Oktober 2008)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> Wieso nimmst du für die Quaddis nicht den SMP Client?


Ich denke mal weil wenn man Gromacs 33er bekommt 4 davon mehr ppd bringen als 1x smp


----------



## Filico (18. Oktober 2008)

ich denk, mit nem SMP würdest du vielleicht noch den ein oder anderen Punkt mehr rausholen können, nur so als Tipp 

Btw: Wir haben die 600K pro Tag überschritten


----------



## karst10 (18. Oktober 2008)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> WOW
> 
> Du bist kein Normalsterblicher, oder? Wie kommst du zu dieser Menge an Rechnern?
> 
> ...


 
Leider bin ich ein Normalsterblicher.
Es sind 3 PC's. 
Crysis war schuld. Erst hatte ich nen P35 Board mit der GX2 was nich gereicht hat um "Very High" zu zocken. Da musste es ein SLI Board mit 2 GTX werden. (+NT, Großes Gehäuse usw.)
Der 3. PC ist alte Hardware.


----------



## karst10 (18. Oktober 2008)

Filico schrieb:


> ich denk, mit nem SMP würdest du vielleicht noch den ein oder anderen Punkt mehr rausholen können, nur so als Tipp
> 
> Btw: Wir haben die 600K pro Tag überschritten


 
Muss ich mal ausprobieren. Wenn 6 von 8 WU's Amber sind kommt wirklich nich viel bei den Quads raus.


----------



## Filico (18. Oktober 2008)

Schaffe mit meinem Quad immer so zwischen 2000-3000 PPD je nach WU. Es lohnt sich also.

meine GTX260 hat endlich die Grenze von 8000 PPD überschritten, um genau zu sein 8130 hat sie erreicht. Meine bisherige Bestleistung mit der Karte


----------



## karst10 (18. Oktober 2008)

Filico schrieb:


> Schaffe mit meinem Quad immer so zwischen 2000-3000 PPD je nach WU. Es lohnt sich also.
> 
> meine GTX260 hat endlich die Grenze von 8000 PPD überschritten, um genau zu sein 8130 hat sie erreicht. Meine bisherige Bestleistung mit der Karte


 
Wie hoch hast du die Shader getaktet?
Ja das mit dem SMP werde ich testen wenn alle WU's fertig sind.


----------



## Filico (18. Oktober 2008)

Laufen bei 1512 MHz. Die 8000 hab ich auch nur mit ner WU aus dem P5504 geschafft. Ansonsten liegt ich meistens bei 7700


----------



## MESeidel (18. Oktober 2008)

karst10 schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen, ich freue mich das PCGH-Team unterstützen zu können.



Ein "Willkommen im Forum" auch von meiner Seite.
Super was du faltest


----------



## CrashStyle (18. Oktober 2008)

MESeidel schrieb:


> Ein "Willkommen im Forum" auch von meiner Seite.
> Super was du faltest



Auch von mir Herzlich Willkommen.


----------



## Lochti (18. Oktober 2008)

Mal einen Hallo an *karst10 ,*
*du geht ja richtig ab wie schmitz Katze muß ich mal sagen !*
*Weiter So !!!!!!*


----------



## lordraphael (18. Oktober 2008)

Wow wirklich beeindruckend karst10 

Das bringt unser Team wirklich voran 

mfg
lord


----------



## Filico (18. Oktober 2008)

Im F@h-Forum gibts einen neuen Beta-SMP-Client mit verbessertem EUE-Handling: SMP 6.23 Beta


----------



## CrashStyle (18. Oktober 2008)

Mit nen Q6600 @3GHz lohnt sich des? Weil 20Std lass ich den nicht an ner WU rechnen da ist ja der strom verbrauch grösser als ich punkte habe!?


----------



## Mayday21 (18. Oktober 2008)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Mit nen Q6600 @3GHz lohnt sich des? Weil 20Std lass ich den nicht an ner WU rechnen da ist ja der strom verbrauch grösser als ich punkte habe!?


Für eine größere WU bekommst Du auch mehr Punkte als für eine kleine, dafür rechnet Dein PC aber auch länger dran.
Risiko: Wenn es ein Problem mit einer WU gibt, dann hast Du womöglich lange umsonst dran gerechnet. 
Vorteil: Wenn die Fah-Server mal nicht erreichbar sind (kommt ab und zu vor) dann rechnet Dein PC trotzdem weiter.

Ich mach es in der Regel so: Rechner, die 24/7 laufen, arbeiten an mittleren bis großen WUs. Rechner, die nur gelegentlich laufen, arbeiten an kleinen bis mittleren WUs. 
Weiß noch nicht ob das sinnvoll ist, ich probier es grad aus.


----------



## MESeidel (18. Oktober 2008)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Mit nen Q6600 @3GHz lohnt sich des? Weil 20Std lass ich den nicht an ner WU rechnen da ist ja der strom verbrauch grösser als ich punkte habe!?



Ob sich der SMP Client lohnt, muss jeder selbst entscheiden.
Wenn man wie du eine starke Grafikkarte hat, würde ich darauf verzichten.
Ich nutze ihn eigentlich auch nicht mehr.
Das Kosten/Nutzen Verhältnis beim SMP ist ziemlich schlecht.

Andererseits wenn man den PC 24/7 laufen lässt und die 3 Kerne so wie so nichts zu tun haben (und der 4. die Grafikkarte versorgt) sollte man schon noch SMP mitlaufen lassen.
Das Verhältnis aus Kosten/Nutzen ist dann nicht ganz so schlimm, da der Strom für Mainboard und "Idle" der 3 Kerne ja sowieso verbraucht wird.

Generell lohnt sich SMP nur wenn der PC viel läuft.
Da die Deadlines selbst mit einem Quad Core sehr knapp sind.


----------



## CrashStyle (18. Oktober 2008)

Danke MESeidel


----------



## Lochti (18. Oktober 2008)

Es gab Probleme mit den Server :
We found an issue with the stats server this weekend and have resolved it.  The stats will now be updating again, although it may take a few hours from now to resolve the backlog.


----------



## CrashStyle (19. Oktober 2008)

Lochti schrieb:


> Es gab Probleme mit den Server :
> We found an issue with the stats server this weekend and have resolved it.  The stats will now be updating again, although it may take a few hours from now to resolve the backlog.



Auf was bezogen? Versteh den zusammen hangt Net mit den neuen SMP-Client?


----------



## MESeidel (19. Oktober 2008)

Wir haben 2000 Mitglieder im Folding-Team.

Diese und letzte Woche sind echt viele neu dazu gekommen.
Immer weiter so  

Ach ja und noch ein Rekord: Wir haben gestern über 600'000 Punkte gemacht (nach EOC Rechnung).


----------



## CeresPK (19. Oktober 2008)

das ist ja fein

shice
ich bin 4 Ränge nach unten gerutscht nur weil bei uns Kirmes war das muss ich unbedingt wieder aufholen


----------



## Khisanth (19. Oktober 2008)

Grade 50000Pts Milestone passiert  TeamTop 200 rückt näher.


----------



## SilentKilla (19. Oktober 2008)

Boah, geil, in den letzten 24h hab ich 33000 Punkte zusammengefalten. 

Und jetzt wird Formel 1 geguckt.


----------



## karst10 (19. Oktober 2008)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> Boah, geil, in den letzten 24h hab ich 33000 Punkte zusammengefalten.
> 
> Und jetzt wird Formel 1 geguckt.


 
Echt Super!
Was hast du dafür alles am falten.


----------



## SilentKilla (19. Oktober 2008)

Vorweg muss ich ersteinmal klarstellen, dass mich noch 2 Rechner von Kumpels unterstützen. 

Es falten für meinen Account:

2x Q6600 @ 3,6GHz
1x 8800GTX @ 621/1728/1053
4x 8800GT

Es könnte aber noch ein Q9450 mitfalten, allerding hält dann der Rechner, wo auch noch 2 8800GT drinstecken, keine 24h durch.

2 der 3 Rechner falten 24/7. Da der eine Kumpel im Wochenende ist, hat er mir die Obhut übergeben, sodass nun 3 Rechner 24/7 falten. Ab Montag wirds also wieder "normal".


----------



## Leopardgecko (19. Oktober 2008)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> Vorweg muss ich ersteinmal klarstellen, dass mich noch 2 Rechner von Kumpels unterstützen. ...



Ohoh, das gibt Mecker vom Faltkartellamt! 
Hiermit erhalten sie ein Faltverbot von 3 Wochen wegen Wettbewerbsverfaltung... äh...ach nein, wegen Faltbewerbsvermurksung.
Oder so ähnlich.


----------



## Lochti (19. Oktober 2008)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Auf was bezogen? Versteh den zusammen hangt Net mit den neuen SMP-Client?


Kann ich dir sagen,
und zwar wenn du mal hier schaust:
PC Games Hardware Individual Users List - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

Dort sind die meisten angaben von Points Update / Points Today und Points Week verschwunden.
Platz:100 Name:Lochti : Punkte:129759 Wu: 890 Das war am 17.10.2008
Platz: 99 Name:Lochti : Punkte:136279 Wu: 905 Das ist am 1.10.2008
Sind 6520 Unterschied, habe aber laut dieser Statistik:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=341994

Am 17.08.2008 6992 Punkte gemacht 
Am 18.10.2008 5030 Punkte gemacht 
Finde die Statistik ist durch den Server ausfall ganz schön durcheinander !
(oder ich habe mich verrechnet)
Und laut aussage von den 
http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=userpage&teamnum=70335&username=Lochti
Dort hatte ich so viele Punkte gehabt:136777
DAS MÜST IHR EUCH ANSCHAUEN>
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_summary.php?s=&t=70335
10.18, 3pm348 7
*Laut Statistik hat das Team am 18.10 um 3 pm 348 Punkte gemacht und 7 WU*


----------



## FadeOfReality (19. Oktober 2008)

Lochti schrieb:


> Folding@Home
> Habe ich Aktuell so viele Punkte :136777



*Active processors (within 50 days)*  13 
is ja OMG XD
bei mir sinds derweil nur 3 und wird sich in den nächsten Monaten auch max auf 6 erhöhen


----------



## nfsgame (19. Oktober 2008)

> *Active processors
> (within 50 days)*  27



So siehts bei mir aus. Und gute NAchricht: Der neue NV-Treiber hat meine EUE-Probleme gelöst.


----------



## FadeOfReality (19. Oktober 2008)

nfsgame schrieb:


> So siehts bei mir aus. Und gute NAchricht: Der neue NV-Treiber hat meine EUE-Probleme gelöst.



ihr cheater XDD (nicht böse gemeint) meine prozessoren sind wenigstens alle meine XD


----------



## SilentKilla (19. Oktober 2008)

FadeOfReality schrieb:


> ihr cheater XDD (nicht böse gemeint) meine prozessoren sind wenigstens alle meine XD



Ich glaube du hast auf den falschen Antwortbutton geklickt, oder?


----------



## FadeOfReality (19. Oktober 2008)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> Ich glaube du hast auf den falschen Antwortbutton geklickt, oder?



mh.. wieso? mein zitat war auf seine prozessorenanzahl bezogen die bei ihm wiederrum in einem zitat steht das nicht angezeigt wird oder was meinst du


----------



## nfsgame (19. Oktober 2008)

FadeOfReality schrieb:


> ihr cheater XDD (nicht böse gemeint) meine prozessoren sind wenigstens alle meine XD


Das sind auch alles Meine. Nen "paar" Pentium3 stehen in der Abstellkammer und der Rest sind die Kerne vom Q6700 und 5200+ sowie die 8800GT und die 3870.


----------



## FadeOfReality (19. Oktober 2008)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Das sind auch alles Meine. Nen "paar" Pentium3 stehen in der Abstellkammer und der Rest sind die Kerne vom Q6700 und 5200+ sowie die 8800GT und die 3870.



achsoo ich bin gerade dabei einmal zusätzliche 8800 gts 512 einzusetzen (auf bekannten verweis) und einmal 4850 (auf ebay zeig) 

ich kämpf nur grad bissi mit dem smp client.. der zickt ein wenig


----------



## Khisanth (19. Oktober 2008)

Was geht eigentlich OC-mässig  an einer PoV Geforce 8800GTS 640MB (G80)? Gibts da ne Liste oder hat jemand so n Tip?(Ausser selber probieren)
Momentan laufen 'se(hab 2 im SLI) mit 513/1188/792 lt. Rivatuner.


----------



## Filico (19. Oktober 2008)

Da hilft ein Blick in den Fred: Overclockingliste aller Grakafikkarten


----------



## Khisanth (20. Oktober 2008)

Danke hab meine mal Graka auf 650/1600/1000 gestellt und siehe da - läuft Danke für den Link

BtW: Ich will einen coolen und lustigen Folding-Smiley


----------



## Special_Flo (20. Oktober 2008)

Dazu sage ich nur noch...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrashStyle (20. Oktober 2008)

Jap 450 von 2001 Mitglieder! Das der neue Folding@Home Client Version 6.20r1?


----------



## Gast3737 (20. Oktober 2008)

Boah ich bin richtig sauer  ich habe dieses WE fast um sonst gefaltet..es kam zwischendruch ständig unstable maschine mit der meldung:
sending back what have done....
error can't open ***.dat
error can't read from ***.dat
das heisst alle abbrüche waren für umsonst gefaltet ich habe somit fast umsonst am WE den PC angehabt...


----------



## Lochti (20. Oktober 2008)

Nicht aufregen bringt nichts,
ich hatte teilweise mit dem selben problem zu kämpfen.
Ob das an ATI liegt oder an dem Folding ich weiß es nicht !
Ich hatte den 8.10 Treiber Drauf Gehabt von ATI , und den habe ich deinstalliert und gegen den DNA ATI Treiber ersetzt !
Nun es geht wieder !


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (20. Oktober 2008)

also bei mir foldet er ohne errors mit dem 8.10, aber ich hab auch xp ich lucker!
und meine karte ist ja auch nicht wenig übertaktet.

mfg


----------



## Gast3737 (20. Oktober 2008)

Lochti hast du Vista?...ich habe auch den 8.10 woher weisst du? und was meinst du mit DNA ATI?


----------



## nfsgame (20. Oktober 2008)

DNA-Treiber ist eine Modding version, die ursprünglich für Extrem-OCer gedacht war. Er ist von Leiostungsfressenden Sachen befreit.

Wurde schon gesaagt, das wir auf 57 sind?


----------



## Gast3737 (20. Oktober 2008)

ich brauche einen vernünftigen Treiber mit dem ich die AA Einstellungen festlegen kann und es auch funktioniert...bei mir ist noch das Problem das CCC und Grid nicht miteinander reden wollen und dann noch die Abbrüche ich befrüchte ich muss back to 8.8...


----------



## Lochti (20. Oktober 2008)

nsfgame hat recht mit dem was er sagt über den treiber , ich habe auch vista 64bit drauf.
Muste aber hin gehen und den Alten Treiber Deinstallieren und unter ausführen den dxdiag starten und die haken raus machen bei der Treiber signierung für DX 9.0 und 10. (whql) müste das sein.


----------



## Gast3737 (20. Oktober 2008)

ahha heisst ergo ich muss zurück zum 8.9 wenn der weiter mackt, zurück zum 8.8 man man so oft habe ich noch nie den GPU Treiber gewechselt..

weiss jemand wieviel Punkte es für die 2170 gibt? die 2171 ist ja im Netz..


----------



## nfsgame (20. Oktober 2008)

Siehe ANhang


----------



## Lochti (20. Oktober 2008)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> ahha heisst ergo ich muss zurück zum 8.9 wenn der weiter mackt, zurück zum 8.8 man man so oft habe ich noch nie den GPU Treiber gewechselt..
> 
> weiss jemand wieviel Punkte es für die 2170 gibt? die 2171 ist ja im Netz..


Hi , ich komme von der Arbeit und schaue nach meinen Folding und was sehe ich da UNSTABLE_MACHINE ich kann es bald nicht mehr glauben
Jetzt schon beim 2.ten rechner die meldung Folding@home Core Shutdown: UNSTABLE_MACHINE und das ist keine ATI ????


----------



## Gast3737 (21. Oktober 2008)

habe den 8.8 aufgelegt, er lief vorhin und gestern Abend zusammen auf 78%, was aber nix zusagen hat, da er die WU schon bei 95% u.m. gemacht hat....jetzt hat er dafür die 2170 zurückgeschickt..


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (21. Oktober 2008)

moin,

ist vista beim falten eigentlich wirklich so schlimm?
wenn jetzt selbst lochti sein geforce theater machtbin ich da leicht misstrauisch.
ich wollte mir nämlich bald nen neues os holen und hatte dabei and vista gedacht, oder halt auf 7 warten.
ich habe von der ganzen treiber krise nur ein affekt: ich habe 30 ppds weniger bei selben takt.

mfg


----------



## nfsgame (21. Oktober 2008)

Vista ist gar nicht so schlimm beim falten. es kaommt auf den richtigen Treiber an.


----------



## nfsgame (21. Oktober 2008)

Boah ich bekomme nur noch SimT's für den Single CPU-Client. Ich werde doch lieber wieder SMP laufen lassen.


----------



## klefreak (21. Oktober 2008)

also ich verwende den neuen 8.11 BETA mit miener HD2900 und hab noch kein Problem unter VISTA 64 gehabt ??

lg Klemens


----------



## Gast3737 (21. Oktober 2008)

mit dem 8.8 scheint es zu gehen..hoffe er hält Tapfer durch. auch wenn nachher der Moni kommt..morgen hoff ich die zweite GPU zum falten anzuregen...double gpu2 jiha


----------



## Mitch (21. Oktober 2008)

ich erziele mit vista inklusive tray-client topp ergebnisse. (178er treiber, neuer f@h core)
6189ppd mit 8800gts (g92) können sich - denke ich - sehen lassen.

ganz nebenbei habe ich heute die 100k punkte geknackt.


----------



## steinschock (21. Oktober 2008)

Meine GTX 280 faltet momentan 24/7 unter Vista 64 @ 720/1566 mit 178.13.
Hatte mit dem 177.93 aber auch keine Probleme.
Seit 5 tagen hab ich den 1.15 drauf, und der einzige unterschied sind ca 1000PPD mehr.


----------



## lordraphael (21. Oktober 2008)

So

Ich komme den Top 100 immer näher 
Nur noch wenige Tage 


mfg
lord


----------



## Khisanth (21. Oktober 2008)

Bin grade in die Top200 gerutscht (lt Extreme Stats)


----------



## Ratzinger-Sepp (21. Oktober 2008)

lordraphael schrieb:


> Ich komme den Top 100 immer näher
> Nur noch wenige Tage
> 
> 
> ...


 


Khisanth schrieb:


> Bin grade in die Top200 gerutscht (lt Extreme Stats)


 
Und ich bin bald auf 3! 

Aber dem Killa sei es gegönnt! 

Eigentlich wollte ich mich noch mit allen Kräften wehren, aber ich schätze, 
das wird nicht mehr viel bringen. 

Greetz Sepp


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (22. Oktober 2008)

nochma was zu dem neuen treibern bei ati:
mir ist aufgefallen das die punktzahl fast komplett ihre abhängigkeit zum cpu takt verloren hat:
bei 3,188ghz= 3945,60ppds
bei 2,6ghz= 3945,60ppds
mit dem 8.9er hatte ich sonst immer 3978ppds.
wie ich darauf gekommen bin:
nachts lass ich ihn mit nur halber kraft fahren weil er so passiv läuft( nur ein 800rpm üftchen auf der 4850er über den spawas). als ich dann gegen 1uhr mal fahmon anschauen wollte ist mir das aufgefallen das die punktzahl sich nicht verändert hatte obwohl er die letzen 3 frames nimmt, und nicht die gesammt wu zur berechnung.
bei intel mag das anders aussehen weil die ja (noch) das fsb problem haben, aber bei meinem amd gibts da keinen unterschied.

mfg


----------



## Gast3737 (22. Oktober 2008)

ich habe jetzt auch den 8.10 mit Farcry Mod drauf und kann bis jetzt sagen das es läuft.gemessen wird mit last Frame..



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast3737 (22. Oktober 2008)

wenn ich richtig gerechnet habe sind wir zu Weihnachten auf der 42!


----------



## nfsgame (22. Oktober 2008)

Dann sollte uns de Redaktion als dankeschön aber mal einladen!


----------



## Speed-E (22. Oktober 2008)

....und/oder uns ein T-Shirt sponsern.


----------



## Lochti (22. Oktober 2008)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> wenn ich richtig gerechnet habe sind wir zu Weihnachten auf der 42!


Würden wir schon, habe seid zwei tagen kein Folding mehr am laufen und wenn ich nicht bald eine Lösung finde schmeiße ich den ganzem misst !


----------



## nfsgame (22. Oktober 2008)

Wenn du uns das Problem mitteilst können wir auch zur Lösung beitragen (oder auch mitgrübeln).


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Oktober 2008)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Wenn du uns das Problem mitteilst können wir auch zur Lösung beitragen (oder auch mitgrübeln).


 
Genau...

Und verzweifle nicht - Compy's sind immer störrisch und "böse"
Du musst ihnen ohne Angst entgegentreten und zeigen wer den Strom ausschalten kann

Meine zweite Kiste sollte heute Abend wieder produktiv on gehen - dann falte ich endlich auch wieder in der "Oberklasse"


----------



## Lochti (22. Oktober 2008)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Genau...
> 
> Und verzweifle nicht - Compy's sind immer störrisch und "böse"
> Du musst ihnen ohne Angst entgegentreten und zeigen wer den Strom ausschalten kann
> ...


 
 So, nun nimm ich erstmal euch die angst ich bleibe natürlich immer wenn ich kann am Ball !

Und Bumblebee 20 Jahre an den PC´s machen mich noch nicht zu mimose ,ich kämpfe immer weiter !


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Oktober 2008)

Sag bloss, Lochti, erst 20 Jahre??

Dann hast du ja gar nie auf Lochstreifen programmiert - *da* hast aber was verpasst...
Vor allem wenn man sich vertippt hatte und den "Sche***" flicken musste


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (23. Oktober 2008)

lol lochti beim lochstreifen "programmieren"
roflcopter...
wieviel ppds man da wohlschafft?
roflmao...

gruß, euer digitalfalter...


----------



## Lochti (23. Oktober 2008)

xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> lol lochti beim lochstreifen "programmieren"
> roflcopter...
> wieviel ppds man da wohlschafft?
> roflmao...
> ...


Die Lochstreifen haben wir mit dem locher geschrieben,
und das immer im Tackt !


----------



## Gast3737 (23. Oktober 2008)

bestimmt mit einem Loch pro Sekunde..


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (23. Oktober 2008)

btt: heute werde ich mal so richtig abfalten, 3000punkte sind das tagesziel!

mfg


----------



## Lochti (23. Oktober 2008)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> bestimmt mit einem Loch pro Sekunde..


Ja RuneDSR des wegen den namen Lochti


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Oktober 2008)

Lochti schrieb:


> Ja RuneDSR des wegen den namen Lochti


 
Nu iss alles klar


----------



## nfsgame (23. Oktober 2008)

Argh! Mein Vater meinte an der Sicherung rumspielen zu müssen und dann war alles aus. Nu funktioniert der SMP nicht mehr.


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (23. Oktober 2008)

ich hab das problem nicht
1. wohne ich in ner wg(keine eltern
2. hat mein e-zeugs ne eigene leitung, weil ich hier im altbau fasst alle steckdosen mit meinem equipment zum qualmen gebracht habe.
also die e herd leitung abgezweigt(wir ham ja nen gas herd(luck))
so hab ich jetzt eine ruhe, weil mein mitbewohner auch nicht an den mainschalter rankommt.
ne aber haste schon nen plan woran es liegen könnte, dass der smp jetzt streikt?

mfg


----------



## SilentKilla (23. Oktober 2008)

Ratzinger-Sepp schrieb:


> Und ich bin bald auf 3!
> 
> Aber dem Killa sei es gegönnt!
> 
> ...



Ja, tut mir leid, aber was muss, das muss  Kommt auf jeden Fall dem Team zu Gute.


----------



## nfsgame (24. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab jetzt schon neu installiert und immer noch der selbe fehler


----------



## Gast3737 (24. Oktober 2008)

es hat irgendetwas mit dem Netz zu tun..was nur? EUE mal deine Firewall


----------



## nfsgame (24. Oktober 2008)

Also firewalls sind aus (PC und Router). Nur diese dämliche dingsda von vista nervt noch (zulassen/verweigern). Naja dann lass ich erstmal wieder consolen client laufen. GPU will ja auch nicht (dauernd UNSTABLE_MACHINE).

Mal was positives: Unser Team ist schonwieder einen Platz nach oben geklettert (56)!


----------



## Gast3737 (24. Oktober 2008)

ach du bist nicht der Einzige..versuch mal den neuen Catalyst mit Hotfix für Farcry 2 falls es deine ATI betrifft..dann ging es bei mir ohne Probs..


----------



## nfsgame (24. Oktober 2008)

OK probiere ich mal aus. Hatte ich bei der 3870 aber sonst auch dauernd.


----------



## Gast3737 (24. Oktober 2008)

meine 3870 ist nicht so zickig gewesen, die hat ehr geEUE'ed bevor was anderes kam...aber die haben in Stanford irgendwie Mist gemacht, weil es zur Zeit wie verhext ist..bei fast allen tritt es auf..


----------



## nfsgame (24. Oktober 2008)

So nu hat er schon 2%. Scheint geholfen zu haben mit dem hOTFIX: Danke!


----------



## Gast3737 (24. Oktober 2008)

na na nicht zu früh freuen, immer schön mit Argus-Augen auf den Fortschritt gucken...bei mir macht er U_M immer wenn ich im CCC rumfummele und an den Monitor-Einstellungen etwas verändere..dann muss ich Neustarten und dann geht es wie geschmiert...na mal gucken, ich hoffe es geht ohne Probleme!


----------



## nfsgame (24. Oktober 2008)

Ich fummele ja nicht während des faltens an den Einstellungen rum^^. Aber es läuft!


----------



## Gast3737 (24. Oktober 2008)

du weisst wo die Falterische Grenze ist..ich bin da sehr Experimentierfreudig... auf weitere Punkte mit der 3870


----------



## Laskiwitz (24. Oktober 2008)

So ich glaub ab heute Nachmittag werd ich etwas weniger falten können,
da ich mir nachher Far Cry 2 bei MM holen werde.


----------



## Gast3737 (24. Oktober 2008)

mach du nur dann hole ich dich halt nen Stück ein hihi


----------



## Laskiwitz (24. Oktober 2008)

mach das ^^

wenn meine einmalzahlung kommt, wird sich ein neuer PC angeschafft, mit dem wohl etwas mehr als nur 5045 PPD (laut Fahmon) falten kann.


----------



## nfsgame (24. Oktober 2008)

So ich falte jetzt wieder bis auf smp voll mit.


----------



## CrashStyle (24. Oktober 2008)

Bringt der 180 NV Treiber was?


----------



## SilentKilla (24. Oktober 2008)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Bringt der 180 NV Treiber was?



Nö, leistungstechnisch nicht.


----------



## CrashStyle (25. Oktober 2008)

Betreiber meine 9800GTX+ noch mit dem 178.13! Ist ok oder?


----------



## jaiby (25. Oktober 2008)

Moinsens!
Ich falte nun doch wieder etwas aktiver mit,
ne 9800gt 1024 GoldenSample, ein Pentium Dualcore E5200 und ein T2600 sind bei mir am falten. Alles ist noch auf standardtakt, wird sich aber bald ändern.

meinen Bruder hab ich auch dazu gebracht zu falten, da ist es ein C2D 6420 und eine 8800gt 512, auch alles auf standard.

Auf gutes falten 

gruß jaiby


----------



## steinschock (25. Oktober 2008)

Den hab ich auch drauf 178.13 + core 1.15 hatte noch keine Probleme.
ich Oc meine Graka ca 20%.


----------



## nfsgame (25. Oktober 2008)

Endgegner und Ich haben gestern entschieden auf _nen paar_ weitere Folding PCs zu sparen (mehr sag ich nicht).


----------



## steinschock (25. Oktober 2008)

Nehmt ein X58 mit 3 oder 4 mal Pcie x16, dazu noch 98X2 oder auch mehrere


----------



## nfsgame (25. Oktober 2008)

Schön wärs. Aber dicht ran kommts bestimmt. Die Kakaostats frustrieren mich gerade. In 30 Tagen vorraussichtlich nur einen Platz nach oben .


----------



## karst10 (25. Oktober 2008)

Habe mal die neueren nVIDA Treiber probiert und nur Probleme damit
gehabt.
Beim 180.43 beta konnte ich SLI nicht mehr deaktiviren.
Und beim 178.24 ist der Client für die 2.GPU immer abgeschmiert (siehe FAHLog).
Erst der 177.83 funzt wieder mit 2 GPU's.

Hat jemand ähnliche Probleme oder weiss vieleicht ne Lösung?


----------



## C2THEK (25. Oktober 2008)

karst10 schrieb:


> Habe mal die neueren nVIDA Treiber probiert und nur Probleme damit
> gehabt.
> Beim 180.43 beta konnte ich SLI nicht mehr deaktiviren.
> Und beim 178.24 ist der Client für die 2.GPU immer abgeschmiert (siehe FAHLog).
> ...




Ich kann leider auch nur sagen, dass mein 2ter und 3ter gpu client dauernd UNSTABLE_MACHINE ausspuckt.

Hier mal mein LOG:



--- Opening Log file [October 24 13:20:38 UTC] 


# Windows GPU Console Edition #################################################
###############################################################################

                       Folding@Home Client Version 6.20r1

Folding@home - Main

###############################################################################
###############################################################################

Arguments: -gpu 1 

[13:20:38] - Ask before connecting: No
[13:20:38] - User name: C2THEK (Team 70335)
[13:20:38] - User ID: 9839FAD105A7556
[13:20:38] - Machine ID: 1
[13:20:38] 
[13:20:38] Could not open work queue, generating new queue...
[13:20:38] - Preparing to get new work unit...
[13:20:38] + Attempting to get work packet
[13:20:38] - Connecting to assignment server
[13:20:39] - Successful: assigned to (171.64.65.20).
[13:20:39] + News From Folding@Home: GPU folding beta
[13:20:39] Loaded queue successfully.
[13:20:41] + Closed connections
[13:20:41] 
[13:20:41] + Processing work unit
[13:20:41] Core required: FahCore_11.exe
[13:20:41] Core not found.
[13:20:41] - Core is not present or corrupted.
[13:20:41] - Attempting to download new core...
[13:20:41] + Downloading new core: FahCore_11.exe
[13:20:42] + 10240 bytes downloaded
[13:20:42] + 20480 bytes downloaded
[13:20:42] + 30720 bytes downloaded
[13:20:42] + 40960 bytes downloaded
[13:20:43] + 51200 bytes downloaded
[13:20:43] + 61440 bytes downloaded
[13:20:43] + 71680 bytes downloaded
[13:20:43] + 81920 bytes downloaded
[13:20:43] + 92160 bytes downloaded
[13:20:43] + 102400 bytes downloaded
[13:20:43] + 112640 bytes downloaded
[13:20:43] + 122880 bytes downloaded
[13:20:43] + 133120 bytes downloaded
[13:20:43] + 143360 bytes downloaded
[13:20:43] + 153600 bytes downloaded
[13:20:43] + 163840 bytes downloaded
[13:20:43] + 174080 bytes downloaded
[13:20:43] + 184320 bytes downloaded
[13:20:43] + 194560 bytes downloaded
[13:20:43] + 204800 bytes downloaded
[13:20:43] + 215040 bytes downloaded
[13:20:43] + 225280 bytes downloaded
[13:20:43] + 235520 bytes downloaded
[13:20:43] + 245760 bytes downloaded
[13:20:43] + 256000 bytes downloaded
[13:20:43] + 266240 bytes downloaded
[13:20:43] + 276480 bytes downloaded
[13:20:43] + 286720 bytes downloaded
[13:20:43] + 296960 bytes downloaded
[13:20:43] + 307200 bytes downloaded
[13:20:43] + 317440 bytes downloaded
[13:20:44] + 327680 bytes downloaded
[13:20:44] + 337920 bytes downloaded
[13:20:44] + 348160 bytes downloaded
[13:20:44] + 358400 bytes downloaded
[13:20:44] + 368640 bytes downloaded
[13:20:44] + 378880 bytes downloaded
[13:20:44] + 389120 bytes downloaded
[13:20:44] + 399360 bytes downloaded
[13:20:44] + 409600 bytes downloaded
[13:20:44] + 419840 bytes downloaded
[13:20:44] + 430080 bytes downloaded
[13:20:44] + 440320 bytes downloaded
[13:20:44] + 450560 bytes downloaded
[13:20:44] + 460800 bytes downloaded
[13:20:44] + 471040 bytes downloaded
[13:20:44] + 481280 bytes downloaded
[13:20:44] + 491520 bytes downloaded
[13:20:44] + 501760 bytes downloaded
[13:20:44] + 512000 bytes downloaded
[13:20:44] + 522240 bytes downloaded
[13:20:44] + 532480 bytes downloaded
[13:20:44] + 542720 bytes downloaded
[13:20:44] + 552960 bytes downloaded
[13:20:44] + 563200 bytes downloaded
[13:20:44] + 573440 bytes downloaded
[13:20:44] + 583680 bytes downloaded
[13:20:44] + 593920 bytes downloaded
[13:20:44] + 604160 bytes downloaded
[13:20:44] + 614400 bytes downloaded
[13:20:44] + 624640 bytes downloaded
[13:20:44] + 634880 bytes downloaded
[13:20:44] + 640343 bytes downloaded
[13:20:44] Verifying core Core_11.fah...
[13:20:44] Signature is VALID
[13:20:44] 
[13:20:44] Trying to unzip core FahCore_11.exe
[13:20:44] Decompressed FahCore_11.exe (1822720 bytes) successfully
[13:20:49] + Core successfully engaged
[13:20:54] 
[13:20:54] + Processing work unit
[13:20:54] Core required: FahCore_11.exe
[13:20:54] Core found.
[13:20:54] Working on queue slot 01 [October 24 13:20:54 UTC]
[13:20:54] + Working ...
[13:20:55] 
[13:20:55] *------------------------------*
[13:20:55] Folding@Home GPU Core - Beta
[13:20:55] Version 1.15 (Mon Oct 13 11:11:30 PDT 2008)
[13:20:55] 
[13:20:55] Compiler  : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 14.00.50727.762 for 80x86 
[13:20:55] Build host: amoeba
[13:20:55] Board Type: Nvidia
[13:20:55] Core      : 
[13:20:55] Preparing to commence simulation
[13:20:55] - Looking at optimizations...
[13:20:55] - Created dyn
[13:20:55] - Files status OK
[13:20:55] - Expanded 44133 -> 244433 (decompressed 553.8 percent)
[13:20:55] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=44133 data_size=244433, decompressed_data_size=244433 diff=0
[13:20:55] - Digital signature verified
[13:20:55] 
[13:20:55] Project: 5013 (Run 0, Clone 226, Gen 38)
[13:20:55] 
[13:20:55] Assembly optimizations on if available.
[13:20:55] Entering M.D.
[13:21:01] Working on 576 p5005_supervillin_e1
[13:21:02] Run: exception thrown during GuardedRun
[13:21:02] Run: exception thrown in GuardedRun -- Gromacs cannot continue further.
[13:21:02] Going to send back what have done -- stepsTotalG=0
[13:21:02] Work fraction=0.0000 steps=0.
[13:21:06] logfile size=8902 infoLength=8902 edr=0 trr=23
[13:21:06] - Writing 9438 bytes of core data to disk...
[13:21:06] Done: 8926 -> 3219 (compressed to 36.0 percent)
[13:21:06]   ... Done.
[13:21:06] 
[13:21:06] Folding@home Core Shutdown: UNSTABLE_MACHINE
[13:21:09] CoreStatus = 7A (122)
[13:21:09] Sending work to server
[13:21:09] Project: 5013 (Run 0, Clone 226, Gen 38)



Habt ihr ne Ahnung? Treiber ist der Aktuelle 180er Beta


----------



## karst10 (25. Oktober 2008)

C2THEK schrieb:


> Ich kann leider auch nur sagen, dass mein 2ter und 3ter gpu client dauernd UNSTABLE_MACHINE ausspuckt.
> 
> ...
> 
> Habt ihr ne Ahnung? Treiber ist der Aktuelle 180er Beta


 
Genau der selbe Fehler wie bei mir!

CoreStatus = 7A (122)

Habe den 177.83 wieder drauf, damit gehts.


----------



## nfsgame (25. Oktober 2008)

Hatte ich auch, bevor ich den neuen 178er installiert hatte. Liegt wahrscheinlich an inkompatibilitäten zwischen Core und altem (und vll auch neuerem) Treiber. NV sagt ja nix dazu bei AMD gibts schon ne Stellungnahme zu den Foldingproblemen.


----------



## karst10 (25. Oktober 2008)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Hatte ich auch, bevor ich den neuen 178er installiert hatte. Liegt wahrscheinlich an inkompatibilitäten zwischen Core und altem (und vll auch neuerem) Treiber. NV sagt ja nix dazu bei AMD gibts schon ne Stellungnahme zu den Foldingproblemen.


 

Welchen 178'er hast du installiert?

Mit dem 178.24 hat die 2.GPU nicht funktioniert bei mir.


----------



## C2THEK (25. Oktober 2008)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Hatte ich auch, bevor ich den neuen 178er installiert hatte. Liegt wahrscheinlich an inkompatibilitäten zwischen Core und altem (und vll auch neuerem) Treiber. NV sagt ja nix dazu bei AMD gibts schon ne Stellungnahme zu den Foldingproblemen.



Hab jetzt jeden Treiber durchprobiert - jedesmal das gleiche 
Ich falte nur noch auf einer Karte! so ein mist!!

177.83 funzt leider nicht @ karst10 - aber trotzdem danke!

An was könnte es noch liegen??  (Karten laufen jetzt alle auf Standart-Takt)


----------



## MESeidel (25. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab mit dem 178.24 deutlich weniger Abbrüche als mit den älteren Treibern.
Den 180.43 Beta Treiber hab ich aber noch nicht probiert.
*
Definitiv laufen aber bei allen Treibern auch 2 und mehr Grafikkarten unter f@h!*
-entweder sind die Clients nicht richtig eingerichtet.
-Monitor nicht angeschlossen bzw. Desktop nicht auf den 2. Monitor erweitert (nur Vista)
-oder der alte Treiber wurde nicht richtig deinstalliert.

Am besten mal GPU-Z starten und schauen ob beide Karte richtig erkannt werden.
Wenn nicht, den Treiber deinstallieren
Evtl. ein Tool wiu den Driver Cleaner verwenden um alte Treiber-Leichen los zu werden.
Neu starten und neuen Treiber installieren.


----------



## karst10 (25. Oktober 2008)

C2THEK schrieb:


> Hab jetzt jeden Treiber durchprobiert - jedesmal das gleiche
> Ich falte nur noch auf einer Karte! so ein mist!!
> 
> 177.83 funzt leider nicht @ karst10 - aber trotzdem danke!
> ...


 
SLI deaktiviert?


----------



## karst10 (25. Oktober 2008)

MESeidel schrieb:


> Ich hab mit dem 178.24 deutlich weniger Abbrüche als mit den älteren Treibern.
> Den 180.43 Beta Treiber hab ich aber noch nicht probiert.
> 
> *Definitiv laufen aber bei allen Treibern auch 2 und mehr Grafikkarten unter f@h!*
> ...


 
Das mit dem Driver Cleaner werd ich morgen mal testen.
Danke.
Bei mir hat der 177.83 bisher ohne Abbrüche funktioniert.


----------



## C2THEK (25. Oktober 2008)

karst10 schrieb:


> SLI deaktiviert?



Jarp ist deaktiviert. - probier morgen nochmal alles durch was MESeidel gemeint hat... So und ich werde mich jetzt in den Samstag abend zurückziehen!


----------



## CrashStyle (26. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab gestern so wie es aussieht mein TPower gekillt! Jetzt brauch ich dringend ein ersatz board.


----------



## nfsgame (26. Oktober 2008)

karst10 schrieb:


> Welchen 178'er hast du installiert?
> 
> Mit dem 178.24 hat die 2.GPU nicht funktioniert bei mir.


ich hab den 178.24. Und so gut wie keine Abbrüche.


----------



## CeresPK (26. Oktober 2008)

was ist denn bitteschön mit Andre los ist der irgendwie auf Klassenfahrt oder so weil ich habe ihn lange nicht mehr hier im Forum gesehen und der letzte Beitrag den er geschrieben hat war am 10.10.
hmm


----------



## nfsgame (26. Oktober 2008)

Er hat gesagt über ICQ es seien "persönliche Gründe".


----------



## Laskiwitz (26. Oktober 2008)

200.000 er Marke ich komme


----------



## Lochti (26. Oktober 2008)

Hi zusammen,
habe auch viele abrüche beim falten.
Habe aus Testzwecken mal den 180.43 von Nvidia ohne >DirektX von August<
Und den ATI Hotfix Treiber für die HD4850 installiert !
Mal schauen wie es wird !


----------



## jaiby (26. Oktober 2008)

HA!
Mit der 9800GT bis jetzt (seit gestern früh also) keinen einzigen Abbruch 

Aber hat einer von euch vielleicht ne Ahnung woran es liegen kann, dass die 8800gt meines bruders so langsam faltet? (ca 1500PPD)
VIele Treiber ausprobiert, grafischer client ausprobiert... Konsole sowieso...

Er hat win XP
P35-DS3
E6420
PNY 88gt
4096 MB Team Elite DDR2-800

Ich bin für jeden Tip dankbar!


----------



## C2THEK (27. Oktober 2008)

also ich bekomm meine 2te gpu nicht mehr zum Falten keine chance!! habe alles probiert!

nochmal aktuelles Log-File:


[23:12:24] Folding@Home GPU Core - Beta
[23:12:24] Version 1.15 (Mon Oct 13 11:11:30 PDT 2008)
[23:12:24] 
[23:12:24] Compiler  : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 14.00.50727.762 for 80x86 
[23:12:24] Build host: amoeba
[23:12:24] Board Type: Nvidia
[23:12:24] Core      : 
[23:12:24] Preparing to commence simulation
[23:12:24] - Looking at optimizations...
[23:12:24] - Files status OK
[23:12:24] - Expanded 45553 -> 246249 (decompressed 540.5 percent)
[23:12:24] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=45553 data_size=246249, decompressed_data_size=246249 diff=0
[23:12:24] - Digital signature verified
[23:12:24] 
[23:12:24] Project: 5506 (Run 2, Clone 742, Gen 141)
[23:12:24] 
[23:12:24] Assembly optimizations on if available.
[23:12:24] Entering M.D.
[23:12:30] Will resume from checkpoint file
[23:12:32] Working on p5506_supervillin_e1
[23:12:33] Run: exception thrown during GuardedRun
[23:12:33] Run: exception thrown in GuardedRun -- Gromacs cannot continue further.
[23:12:33] Going to send back what have done -- stepsTotalG=0
[23:12:33] Work fraction=0.0000 steps=0.
[23:12:37] logfile size=10918 infoLength=10918 edr=0 trr=23
[23:12:37] - Writing 11454 bytes of core data to disk...
[23:12:37]   ... Done.
[23:12:37] 
[23:12:37] Folding@home Core Shutdown: UNSTABLE_MACHINE
[23:12:40] CoreStatus = 7A (122)
[23:12:40] Sending work to server
[23:12:40] Project: 5506 (Run 2, Clone 742, Gen 141)




Weiss nicht mehr weiter... nach 5 erfolglosen Versuchen will er die 24H EUE-Pause, tja und nach diesen 24H kommen die nächsten 5 erfolglosen Versuche... shit


----------



## Gast3737 (27. Oktober 2008)

ja ja warum solltest auch nur du mit WU's ohne Ende gesegnet sein...ich glaube in der letzten Zeit hatte jeder dieses Problem hier schon einmal..(Speziell ATI'ler

Ich habe es aufgegeben und warte bis Stanford einen neuen Client raus bringt dann werde ich ggf. wieder mehr falten...


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (27. Oktober 2008)

tja ich weiß nicht was ihr ganzen vistaler habt:
bei mir faltet der smp und gpu 2 client wie die bekloppten,und das sogar ohne eue´s
oder ähnlichem.
und meine maschine ist nicht primestable, und wenn ich mit dem takt mit dem ich den gpu2 client falte auch nur an 3d anwendungen denke, sich vpu recover einschaltet, ich weiß ja nicht...
ich habe die neuesten treiber und clients genau wie ihr.
und das liegt bestimmt nicht nur an vista.
auch forceasm und advanced methods sind bei beiden clients mit dabei, 2 einstellungen die ihr sicher auch gewählt habt.
in diesem sinne,

gruß


----------



## Mayday21 (27. Oktober 2008)

Habe irgendwie auch keinerlei Probleme, alle Clients falten fröhlich vor sich hin.


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (27. Oktober 2008)

aber mayday, wieso machst du so wenig punkte?
ich falte doch auch nur vielleicht 12 stunden pro tag?
bin ich mal ainfach neugierig

mfg


----------



## Mayday21 (27. Oktober 2008)

xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> aber mayday, wieso machst du so wenig punkte?
> ich falte doch auch nur vielleicht 12 stunden pro tag?
> bin ich mal ainfach neugierig
> 
> mfg


Du meinst meinen Account (Maday21) in der Signatur?
Mit dem hab ich angefangen, mittlerweile falte ich zusammen mit benjasso in seinem Account.


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (27. Oktober 2008)

aso, das erklärt einiges
aber wenn ihr da zu zweit faltet müsst ihr ja mal nen zahn zulegen was?
da geht mehr
ne spass schon in ordnung, hauptsache falten
mfg


----------



## nfsgame (27. Oktober 2008)

Hier bei mir wird bald zugelegt. Was würdet ihr lieber nehmen? zwei GTX260 oder zwei 9800GTX+?


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (27. Oktober 2008)

zum falten mit oc und wakü die gtxer sonst die 9800er wenn auch ein bischen auf den verbrauch geschaut werden muss

mfg


----------



## Mayday21 (27. Oktober 2008)

xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> aso, das erklärt einiges
> aber wenn ihr da zu zweit faltet müsst ihr ja mal nen zahn zulegen was?
> da geht mehr
> ne spass schon in ordnung, hauptsache falten
> mfg


Ich mach den Rechner nicht an um zu falten. Ich falte, wenn der Rechner sowieso grad läuft. 
Schließlich bekommt man den Strom nicht geschenkt.


----------



## benjasso (27. Oktober 2008)

So siehts bei mir auch aus. Wir sind ja wieder auf 51, da ist die Top50 nicht mehr fern, noch 4 Tage bzw. 12k Punkte laut kakaostats


----------



## C2THEK (27. Oktober 2008)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> ja ja warum solltest auch nur du mit WU's ohne Ende gesegnet sein...ich glaube in der letzten Zeit hatte jeder dieses Problem hier schon einmal..(Speziell ATI'ler
> 
> Ich habe es aufgegeben und warte bis Stanford einen neuen Client raus bringt dann werde ich ggf. wieder mehr falten...



Kommt es wirklich von den WUs wenn sich die Karte bei "-gpu 1" weigert zu falten??


----------



## nfsgame (27. Oktober 2008)

C2THEK schrieb:


> Kommt es wirklich von den WUs wenn sich die Karte bei "-gpu 1" weigert zu falten??


Nix ist unmöglcih


----------



## CrashStyle (27. Oktober 2008)

Server wieder öfters off!?

+ Attempting to get work packet
[15:31:14] - Connecting to assignment server
[15:31:15] - Successful: assigned to (171.64.65.106).
[15:31:15] + News From Folding@Home: GPU folding beta
[15:31:15] Loaded queue successfully.
[15:31:16] + Could not connect to Work Server
[15:31:16] - Attempt #8  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.


----------



## MESeidel (27. Oktober 2008)

Ja hab jetzt auch meine 2 nVidias erwischt.
Ohne WU Nachschub faltet es sich schlecht...


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (27. Oktober 2008)

meine ati knattert noch... nicht das die jetzt auch irgendwann keine mehr nachbekommt?
updaten die ihre server?
weiß da irgendjemand was?

mfg


----------



## MESeidel (27. Oktober 2008)

Ich bekomme wieder nVidia WUs 
Aber der Server war echt lange weg.
Ging ja schon die Nacht los.

Und wenn man mal schaut wie die Score aller Teams weg gebrochen ist, weiß man was die GPU Clients mittlerweile für eine Bedeutung haben...


----------



## Laskiwitz (28. Oktober 2008)

auch heute morgen ist der server irgendwie nicht richtig da....bin schon beim 10 Versuch


----------



## nfsgame (28. Oktober 2008)

Ne ey! Das wird ja immer beschissener mit diesen **** Servern! Fütr nix bekomme ich WUs! Nix für AMD, NV und den Single Core Client!


----------



## lordraphael (28. Oktober 2008)

Jep bekomme auch nix weder smp noch gpu 

mfg
lord


----------



## nfsgame (28. Oktober 2008)

So jetzt gibts ja wenigstens mit glück welche.

Edit: trotzdem hab ich die 500k-Punkte MArke durchbrochen .


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Oktober 2008)

nfsgame schrieb:


> So jetzt gibts ja wenigstens mit glück welche.
> 
> Edit: trotzdem hab ich die 500k-Punkte Marke durchbrochen .


 
GROSSES Gratz, nfsgame (zu Beidem)
Ich krieg leider momentan nur "Attempt #(weiss der Geier wieviel) to get work failed, and no other work to do"


----------



## jaiby (28. Oktober 2008)

bei mir auch... 
und ich hab heute morgen extra noch ipconfig /renew gemacht, weil ich dachte, das läge an meiner Lan-Verbindung


----------



## karst10 (28. Oktober 2008)

Hat schon einer ne 5801 WU gefaltet?(Core: Unbekannt)


----------



## Leopardgecko (28. Oktober 2008)

karst10 schrieb:


> Hat schon einer ne 5801 WU gefaltet?(Core: Unbekannt)



Bei mir kam mit der 5801 5x hintereinander UNSTABLE MACHINE...jetzt hat der Client 24 Stunden Pause. 
Auch meine CPU-Clients haben schon seit Stunden kein neues Futter mehr bekommen.
Die Serverliste von Stanford zeigt jede Menge Server als DOWN und REJECT an.
Ich werde für heute wohl das Falten erstmal einstellen...


----------



## karst10 (28. Oktober 2008)

Ich ich habe schon 3 GPU Clients beendet, weil keiner die 5801 falten will.


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Oktober 2008)

Same here - leider

Erst sind die server für *Tage* kaum zu gebrauchen
und nun kriegt man - wenn überhaupt - nur die 5801er-Varianten
logischerweise auch bei mir das "Übliche" NANs detected


----------



## karst10 (28. Oktober 2008)

Das schlimme ist in allen Work Ordnern liegen noch fertig berechnete andere WU's die noch nicht vesendet wurden.


----------



## SilentKilla (28. Oktober 2008)

Bei 3 Grakas bei mir auch....


----------



## Leopardgecko (28. Oktober 2008)

Der zweite GPU-Client hat beim 5801 auch die Waffen gestreckt, 5x Unstable Machine hintereinander. 

Mein dritter GPU-Client hat gerade eine 5800 WU bekommen.
Mal sehen, ob die auch so einen Mist produziert.


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Oktober 2008)

Leopardgecko schrieb:


> Mein dritter GPU-Client hat gerade eine 5800 WU bekommen.
> Mal sehen, ob die auch so einen Mist produziert.


 
Der 5800 hatte bei mir funktioniert - drück dir auch die Daumen


----------



## Leopardgecko (28. Oktober 2008)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Der 5800 hatte bei mir funktioniert - drück dir auch die Daumen


Danke.
Bis jetzt scheint es zu klappen, er ist schon bei 8%.


----------



## SilentKilla (28. Oktober 2008)

Oh Wunder, bei mir ist er schon bei 18% ^^


----------



## Leopardgecko (28. Oktober 2008)

Ja, die 5800 scheint zu klappen.
Im Moment sind es 19%...to be continued...


----------



## karst10 (28. Oktober 2008)

Rennen wieder alle.


----------



## Legume (28. Oktober 2008)

mein gpu-client stürzt mir auch immer bei dem 5801 ab .Heut nur 470 Punkte geschafft .Naja hoffentlich geht es morgen weiter.

Mfg


----------



## benjasso (28. Oktober 2008)

Nach ca einem Tag endlich wieder Futter für meinen Consolen-Client bekommen, das wird echt Zeit


----------



## SilentKilla (29. Oktober 2008)

Die Nacht hats wieder angefangen


----------



## Gast3737 (29. Oktober 2008)

mich  diese GPU2 Clients mal richtig an..die Stürzen ab. rechnen die Wu nicht weiter, die vor der Pause angefangen wurde.. das nervt gewaltig..


----------



## nfsgame (29. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Jetzt bekomme ich wieder ohne Probleme WUs für die GPU-Clients !


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (29. Oktober 2008)

ja bei mir hat der cpu client zeitweise auch nix bekommen nun zieht er aber wieder.
leider ist die übertaktung ein wenig zu viel für die cpu wu´s
eue´s lassen grüssen

mfg


----------



## Legume (29. Oktober 2008)

Was ne schei** der gpu client startet überhaubt nicht mehr richtig...stürzt kurz nach dem starten ab...
so wie ich das gelesen hab,haben ein paar leute die gleichen probleme mit 5801.Weiß jemand rat kann man nicht einfach ne neue wu kriegen oder muss ich bis zum 31. warten bis die deadline zuende ist?


MFG


----------



## Mitch (29. Oktober 2008)

du kannst den work ordner löschen.


----------



## nfsgame (29. Oktober 2008)

Work-Ordner, queue.dat und unitinfo.txt löschen. Dann holt er sich ne neue WU. Wenn wieder ne 5801 kommt dann dasselbe prozedere nochmal aber diesmal auch die Log-Dateien löschen. 
DAs mache ich auch immer so.


Mitch schrieb:


> du kannst den work ordner löschen.


Das reicht nicht weil er sich durch den eintrag in der unitinfo und in der queue die swelbe wieder holt.


----------



## Mitch (29. Oktober 2008)

danke, das wusste ich nicht.

man sollte sich wohl doch mit seinem gefährlichem halbwissen zurückhalten.


----------



## nfsgame (29. Oktober 2008)

Mitch schrieb:


> danke, das wusste ich nicht.
> 
> man sollte sich wohl doch mit seinem gefährlichem halbwissen zurückhalten.


Naja. Ich wusste das erst auch nicht, weils ja irgendwie klar ist das das was mit dem work-Ordner zutun hat. Aber da sind einträge in den anderen Dateien wie gesagt, aber wenn man die löscht dann müsste es ne andere WU geben.


----------



## steinschock (29. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab einfach FoH zu und wieder aufgemacht da hat er sich ne 5506 geholt.

FahMon hatte nach einigen Abbrüchen shutting down core for 24 h gemeldet


----------



## Legume (29. Oktober 2008)

Danke für die Antworten.Werd es mal testen....kann nur besser werden.


----------



## Leopardgecko (29. Oktober 2008)

Gaaaanz toll...der ganze Tag ist für das Rektum! 
Nicht nur, das über Nacht wieder alle GPU-Clients sich mit der 5801 verabschiedet hatten...nein...nach dem morgendlichen Neustart hat dann der Elektriker, der in der Waschküche die Steckdosen austauschen soll, die Sicherungen rausgeschossen! 
Das Ergebnst heute sind stolze 960 Punkte Tagesausbeute...


----------



## steinschock (29. Oktober 2008)

Poch beim Elektriker auf Wiedergutmachung und lass Ihn 12 Std. für dich falten. 

Aber ich hatte heute auch den 5801 und ca 3300PPD zu wenig.


----------



## nfsgame (30. Oktober 2008)

Ich hatte noch nie ne 5801er. Bis jetzt nur welche mit 501x.


----------



## MESeidel (30. Oktober 2008)

Die 5801 sind irgendwie seltsam.
Ich hatte die nur als der Server down bzw. schwer erreichbar war.

Brechen direkt nach dem Start ab, der Client schreibt er würde 24h aussetzen.
Trotzdem lädt er danach (sobald ein Server verfügbar ist) eine andere WU und rechnet damit weiter.
FahMon sammelt auch keine Daten zur 5801.

Vielleicht ist das auch nur ne Art Leerlauf Unit, keine Ahnung....


----------



## nfsgame (30. Oktober 2008)

Notfall fake, dass niemand meckert. MAn weiß nie.


----------



## nfsgame (30. Oktober 2008)

Der NV Server ist mal wieder down .Ich glaub man siehts inzwischen schon an meinen AVG ppd .

Na ja ich falte jetzt nurnoch mit einem PC. Ich hab schiss wenns post vom Stromanbieter gibt.


----------



## Gast3737 (30. Oktober 2008)

ich falte mal wieder mit GPU..bevor Fallout kommt! bis jetzt bin ich bei 12%..ich sage nix bis die WU fertig ist und abgeschickt wurde. vorgestern hat er eine Wu bei 83% abgebrochen, was mich angebrochen hat..ich hasse den GPU2 mittlerweile so richtig böse.


----------



## lordraphael (30. Oktober 2008)

Ja der GPU Client ist an Instabilität kaum zu übertrumpfen 
Wer hat vor kurzen gesagt das der Ati client zuerst auf Stabilität ausgelegt wurde und das mit den ppd später besser wird 

Das mit den 5801 ist wirklich nervig habe auch keine lust den client täglich zu betreuen.Wenn man da im Urlaub ist kann man das gleich bleiben lassen wen er dann wieder 24 stunden pausiert.

Wenigstens bin ich jetzt endlich unter den TOP 100 

mfg
lord


----------



## CeresPK (30. Oktober 2008)

Wow wenn man jetzt in die Top 100 will braucht man also 160000 Points

als och in die Top 100 rein bin war die grenze glaube ich noch bei 110000


----------



## rabe (30. Oktober 2008)

lordraphael schrieb:


> Ja der GPU Client ist an Instabilität kaum zu übertrumpfen
> Wer hat vor kurzen gesagt das der Ati client zuerst auf Stabilität ausgelegt wurde und das mit den ppd später besser wird
> 
> Das mit den 5801 ist wirklich nervig habe auch keine lust den client täglich zu betreuen.Wenn man da im Urlaub ist kann man das gleich bleiben lassen wen er dann wieder 24 stunden pausiert.
> ...



ehrlich? ich hatte erst einmal ein problem, da hat es eine WU abgebrochen, aber nach 20 min gings wieder...mal abgesehen davon läuft er absolut stabil.


----------



## Ratzinger-Sepp (30. Oktober 2008)

Cerespk91 schrieb:


> Wow wenn man jetzt in die Top 100 will braucht man also 160000 Points
> 
> als och in die Top 100 rein bin war die grenze glaube ich noch bei 110000


 
Als ich angefangen hab, war man mit 160.000 Points auf Platz 8! 
Das klingt jetzt zwar nach ferner Vergangenheit, ist aber noch kein Jahr her!!!
Schnurzelbum war da auch schon auf der 1 und hatte knapp 780.000 Points. Und der Killa hatte 100.000 auf Platz 13. 
Ich war Letzter auf 803!
Das waren Zeiten.

Greetz Sepp


----------



## Gast3737 (31. Oktober 2008)

sachmal Sepp hast du keine Nvidia GPU die du als Sklave anstellen kannst?..dat tut mir schon leid das du jetzt abgebröckelt hast..


----------



## CrashStyle (31. Oktober 2008)

Ich näher mich der TOP 100!


----------



## Lochti (31. Oktober 2008)

Hi zusammen,
ich hätte mir auch nie Träumen lassen das ich ca. 77.000 Punkte mache in monat !
Das Aller beste war um in die top 100 zu kommen brauchte ich ca. 130.000 Punkte na nun bin ich drinne und den Platz 1 den werde ich nie erleben !


----------



## grinser8 (31. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

für die TOP 100 waren bei mir ca. 100.000 Punkte nötig, und Ziel sind die TOP 25.  Wenn ich mich dann da ne Zeitlang halten kann, binn ich zufrieden. 

Und dann kann auch mal irgendwann die TOP 25 Party gemacht werden 


mfg

Grinser8


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (31. Oktober 2008)

na top 25 dürfte bei deine produktion nicht so schwer werden, ich kann froh sein wenn ich die 100pck weil ich einfach keine punkte zusammen bekomme.
aber solange ich 10000punkte pro woche mach ist zumindest mein spenden ziel erreicht

mfg


----------



## DerSitzRiese (31. Oktober 2008)

Mein normaler 6.2er Client bekommt keine neue arbeit. Schon seit 2 Tagen nicht.


----------



## Gast3737 (31. Oktober 2008)

ich habe auch schon festgestellt...dachte schon ich habe was falsch eingestellt


----------



## nfsgame (31. Oktober 2008)

Die werden das doch wohl nicht eingestellt haben!?


----------



## MESeidel (31. Oktober 2008)

grinser8 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> für die TOP 100 waren bei mir ca. 100.000 Punkte nötig, und Ziel sind die TOP 25.  Wenn ich mich dann da ne Zeitlang halten kann, binn ich zufrieden.
> 
> Und dann kann auch mal irgendwann die TOP 25 Party gemacht werden



Ich dachte es wird ne top20 Party


----------



## lordraphael (31. Oktober 2008)

Hiho

Eher ne TOP 94 Party 

mfg
lord


----------



## grinser8 (1. November 2008)

MESeidel schrieb:


> Ich dachte es wird ne top20 Party


 
Ja ne, is klar ...


----------



## Gast3737 (2. November 2008)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Die werden das doch wohl nicht eingestellt haben!?



ne der Tray und die Console bekommt wieder Daten aber mega WU's mit 905pt und 749pt und auch WU mit 225 und so..keine Schnick Schnack WU mit 15pt glaube die Zeit ist vorbei..


----------



## CrashStyle (2. November 2008)

Kann ich auch nur sagen! und läuft und läuft.


----------



## CrashStyle (2. November 2008)

Und Top 100 erreicht!


----------



## lordraphael (2. November 2008)

Noch ned ganz  fehlt noch ein Platz


----------



## CrashStyle (2. November 2008)

schau mal teamstats!


----------



## MomentInTime (2. November 2008)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> ne der Tray und die Console bekommt wieder Daten aber mega WU's mit 905pt und 749pt und auch WU mit 225 und so..*keine Schnick Schnack WU mit 15pt glaube die Zeit ist vorbei...*



Naja, genau so eine hatte ich vorgestern noch ^^ ...


----------



## Gast3737 (2. November 2008)

eben Vorgestern, dann waren die Server down (ach lies die Posts davor, dann weisste was wir geredet haben...) wir haben ja auch heute morgen darüber geschrieben..


----------



## MomentInTime (2. November 2008)

achso... ja, sry ich les' und post' hier nur aus purer Prokrastination heraus;
da hab' ich natürlich keinen Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit  ...


----------



## Gast3737 (3. November 2008)

habe heute Morgen für die console auch eine 47er bekommen..denke die Server waren dann wohl zur Wartung down und das Ende der kleinen Wu scheint wohl doch nicht besiegelt..schade..


----------



## Laskiwitz (3. November 2008)

Leider nicht...hatte vorgestern auch eine mit mit 15 Punkten.

aber die kommen immer seltener.....irgendwann müssen die kleinen Projekte auch mal durchgefaltet sein.


----------



## CrashStyle (3. November 2008)

HA jetzt Platz 99! wo seht ihr das kleine grose WU? hab immer 480 punkte wu.


----------



## Gast3737 (3. November 2008)

bevor du postest, bitte die anderen Posts lesen, dann weisst du das wir hier von der *cpu*console und dem cpu tray schreiben..


----------



## fc_ (4. November 2008)

hallo, 

habt ihr derweil auch probleme mit dem upload der ergebnisse?

auf meinem hauptrechner rechnet und rechnet f@h aber kann die ergebnisse nicht hochladen

normalerweise holt er dies nach, bin aber seit 2 tagen ueberfaellig

laut serverliste sind die server aber online

das falten macht nur dann sinn wenn ich auch meine ergebnisse mitteilen kann 

mfg

fc


----------



## MESeidel (4. November 2008)

Welcher Client ist es denn?
Und nutzt du eine Firewall (die von Windows)?


----------



## SilentKilla (4. November 2008)

In einer Woche bin ich auf Platz 1, muahahahahahahah. 

Seit den 5800er Projekten gabs bei mir keine Probleme mehr.


----------



## fc_ (4. November 2008)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> In einer Woche bin ich auf Platz 1, muahahahahahahah.
> 
> Seit den 5800er Projekten gabs bei mir keine Probleme mehr.


 
Bin ich jetzt schon, nur mit einer 0 hinter der eins  

Aber ab heute sollten wieder etwas mehr Punkte zusammenkommen.

fc


----------



## nfsgame (4. November 2008)

Und bei mir ist das Board vom Folding-PC im Eimer . Da geht nix mehr.


----------



## Gast3737 (4. November 2008)

es ist würdig verendet...


----------



## nfsgame (4. November 2008)

HMMM..
Naja dann kommt halt gleich nen ASUS rein xD


----------



## Gast3737 (4. November 2008)

neiiin kein ASUS...dann ehr Gigabyte..


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (4. November 2008)

Während meines Urlaubes habe ich die Million geschafft (*gg*)


----------



## SilentKilla (5. November 2008)

Glückwunsch


----------



## fc_ (5. November 2008)

Signatur test zwo, 3, Test zwo 3


----------



## Gast3737 (5. November 2008)

*Test failt! *

please reboot your system and set your folding at home username to "RuneDRS666"

Thank you for your consumtion


----------



## fc_ (5. November 2008)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> *Test failt! *
> 
> please reboot your system and set your folding at home username to "RuneDRS666"
> 
> Thank you for your consumtion


 
Intruder detected, changing username from "RuneDRS666" to "fc"

.
.
.
.
reboot is not required


fc


----------



## DerSitzRiese (5. November 2008)

fc_ schrieb:


> Signatur test zwo, 3, Test zwo 3





RuneDRS schrieb:


> *Test failt! *
> 
> please reboot your system and set your folding at home username to "RuneDRS666"
> 
> Thank you for your consumtion





fc_ schrieb:


> Intruder detected, changing username from "RuneDRS666" to "fc"
> 
> .
> .
> ...



sehr geil


----------



## steinschock (5. November 2008)

Ja, bin auch noch am lachen.


----------



## Gast3737 (5. November 2008)

fc_ schrieb:


> Intruder detected, changing username from "RuneDRS666" to "fc"
> 
> .
> .
> ...



there is a problem with Adress "fc"...
adress not found...
please reset your folding at home client and use the standart user name "RuneDRS666" or ask your Folding at Home Team Manager "RuneDRS"



kein mist ist mir auch schon passiert. der Client ging nicht mehr, musste ich so einstellen


----------



## fc_ (5. November 2008)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> there is a problem with Adress "fc"...
> adress not found...
> please reset your folding at home client and use the standart user name "RuneDRS666" or ask your Folding at Home Team Manager "RuneDRS"
> 
> ...


 

Stop: 0x000000F1 (0xFCA6C55C,0x817B9B18,0x817D1AA0,0x00000002)
An interrupt storm has caused "Folding@home" to hang.
Adress FCA7C34C base at FCA7100,Dstestamp 3A71BDFE- Folding@home-Win32-GPU.exe 
Please send this error report to "Rumpelkammer treat", the members will check the correctness. 

An unknown force has been unleashed by "RuneDRS" against "fc", but he will fold until death.

Folding 4 ever 

fc


----------



## Lochti (5. November 2008)

Hi zusammen,
mein englisch ,geschweige den mein deutsch richtig zu schreiben ist nicht so gut !
Aber Verstehe ich das richtig das du Rune dein Name bei Folding Verloren hast ?


----------



## nfsgame (5. November 2008)

Echt genial!

Aber warum  kein ASUS? Ich (FAST) nur ASUS und bin super zufrieden damit. Beim Gigabyte P35-DS4 gabs nur abstürze und mit dem Maximus Formula läuft alles wie am Schnürchen. Bloss MSI kommt mir nicht mehr ins Haus!



Lochti schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> mein englisch ,geschweige den mein deutsch richtig zu schreiben ist nicht so gut !
> Aber Verstehe ich das richtig das du Rune dein Name bei Folding Verloren hast ?



Nein. Rune wollte damit fc sagen, dass fc den Folding Namen von RuneDRS reinschreiben soll, damit Rune fc's Punkte bekommt .


----------



## Lochti (5. November 2008)

In sachen Motherboart würde ich auch sagen Asus , aber ich muß sagen ich selber habe auch ein Biostar und kann nur sagen der Mulpikator geht nur bis 15 in sache CPU und das Nervt ! MSI nein Danke und ASROCK ist auch nocht gut , zwar nicht so gut wie Biostar aber als alter hase würde ich sagen ASUS ! 
Weil die schon ur lange im Geschäft sind und gut in der Qualität sind !


----------



## Lochti (5. November 2008)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Echt genial!
> 
> Aber warum kein ASUS? Ich (FAST) nur ASUS und bin super zufrieden damit. Beim Gigabyte P35-DS4 gabs nur abstürze und mit dem Maximus Formula läuft alles wie am Schnürchen. Bloss MSI kommt mir nicht mehr ins Haus!
> 
> ...


 
Das währe aber lieb von FC wenn er das macht, kann auch dann noch meinen Namen nehmen für den 1 CPU client und wenn er doch ein Zweikern pozz hat könnte er auch dein Namen auch noch nehemen,
es gibt schon freundliche menschen die so was machen habe auch noch strom rechnung zu zahlen , meint ihr der übernimmt die kosten auch noch ? Ach auch wenn nicht es ist sehr lieb von Rune das er Fragt , ob im Geholfen werden könnte , brach ja nur zu schreiben , ach ist schon toll der zusamenhalt hier , aber mal erlich ich falte auch gerne für andere , 5 euro für 5000 Punkte ist doch nett oder ! Das könnte der Karst machen , 10.000 ppd für 5 Euro der hätte gutes Taschen geld bei der Leistung die er im Petto hat ! So nun aber genug, halte ich ja nicht mehr aus diese schreiber rei


----------



## Gast3737 (5. November 2008)

ein P35 DS4 und ein Maximus zu vergleichen ist nicht gut..wenn du es mit dem dq6 vergleichen würdest würde ich dem Statt geben und das p35 -dq6 ist ein geile Board und genauso gut wie das formula..

@fc_mach mal für 6h nur


----------



## grinser8 (5. November 2008)

Hallo,

wen ich nen neues Mainboard bräuchte, würde ich nen P45 Chipsatz nehmen. Hab letztlich noch nen ASUS P5Q PRO verbaut, das fand ich ganz gut.
Hatte da nen Q6600 mit 3700MHz Prime stabil 24/7.

mfG

Grinser8


----------



## nfsgame (5. November 2008)

grinser8 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wen ich nen neues Mainboard bräuchte, würde ich nen P45 Chipsatz nehmen. Hab letztlich noch nen ASUS P5Q PRO verbaut, das fand ich ganz gut.
> Hatte da nen Q6600 mit 3700MHz Prime stabil 24/7.
> ...


Wenn du mich meinst, in meinem Folding PC, bei dem das Board im Eimer ist, werkelt(e) ein X2 5200+. Also nix mit Intel Chip.


----------



## CrashStyle (5. November 2008)

*Download FahMon 2.3.4*


Klick mich


----------



## Lochti (5. November 2008)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> *Download FahMon 2.3.4*
> 
> 
> Klick mich


 THX@CrashStyle


----------



## grinser8 (6. November 2008)

MESeidel schrieb:


> Ich dachte es wird ne top20 Party


 
So,

die Top 25 Party kann starten 

aber MESeidel darf wegen obiger unqualifizierter Äusserung nur zusehen 

mfG

Grinser8


----------



## nfsgame (6. November 2008)

So der zweitrechner läuft wieder (Board aus RMA ). Nur will der Foldingclient jetzt nicht mehr. HAb den 180.43 drauf für meine 8800GT und der Client meckert mit irgendeiner Fehlermeldung und bneendet sich dann.


----------



## Gast3737 (6. November 2008)

hach nfsgame du klingst so wie ich schon seit ca. 3 Wochen..


----------



## fc_ (6. November 2008)

Ich habe seit laengerem meine ASUS 8800 GTS extra softwareseitig uebertaktet (ASUS 8800 GTS 640MB / 648 / 1674 / 900) und sie rennt ohne Abstuerze.

Meint ihr ich kann die Taktraten noch hoeher schrauben, hat da wer Erfahrungen?

Meine GTX 280 liegt naemlich bei 52 Sekunden, und vorher lag die GTS 8800 bei 1min 43 sek.

Projekt : 5016
Core : GPUv2 Gromacs
Frames : 100
Punkte : 480

-- ASUS 8800 GTS 640MB / 648 / 1674 / 900 --
Minimale Frame-Dauer : 1mn 15s - 5529,60 ppd
Gemittelte Frame-Dauer : 1mn 16s - 5456,84 ppd
Keine aktuelle Frame-Dauer
Keine L3F-Frame-Dauer
Keine effektive Frame-Dauer

Mfg

fc


----------



## karst10 (6. November 2008)

fc_ schrieb:


> Ich habe seit laengerem meine ASUS 8800 GTS extra softwareseitig uebertaktet (ASUS 8800 GTS 640MB / 648 / 1674 / 900) und sie rennt ohne Abstuerze.
> 
> Meint ihr ich kann die Taktraten noch hoeher schrauben, hat da wer Erfahrungen?
> ...
> ...


 
Musste testen, wenn du mehr EUE's bekommst wars zu viel.


----------



## Lochti (6. November 2008)

karst10 schrieb:


> Musste testen, wenn du mehr EUE's bekommst wars zu viel.


Glückwusch zur Deiner Million *karst10*


----------



## karst10 (6. November 2008)

Danke.


----------



## MESeidel (6. November 2008)

Hat schon jemand erwähnt, dass wir an Planet 3DNow! vorbei sind?




nfsgame schrieb:


> So der zweitrechner läuft wieder (Board aus RMA ). Nur will der Foldingclient jetzt nicht mehr. HAb den 180.43 drauf für meine 8800GT und der Client meckert mit irgendeiner Fehlermeldung und bneendet sich dann.





RuneDRS schrieb:


> hach nfsgame du klingst so wie ich schon seit ca. 3 Wochen..



Ich hoffe und wünsche euch, dass wieder bessere Zeiten kommen!
Die neuen GPU Cores haben einige Leute angep*t...


----------



## SilentKilla (6. November 2008)

Lochti schrieb:


> Glückwusch zur Deiner Million *karst10*



Auch von mir einen herzlichen Glückwunsch. Die schnellste Million, die wir hier je gesehen haben.  Weiter so, bald haste mich.


----------



## Bumblebee (7. November 2008)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von mir, *karst10*, und willkommen bei den "Millionären"



SilentKilla schrieb:


> Auch von mir einen herzlichen Glückwunsch. Die schnellste Million, die wir hier je gesehen haben.  Weiter so, bald haste mich.


 
Nun, erst wird er dann wohl mich "plattmachen"


----------



## nfsgame (7. November 2008)

Die nächste Mille ist doch dann auch nicht mehr weit .


----------



## CrashStyle (7. November 2008)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von mir, *karst10*, und willkommen bei den "Millionären"
> 
> Nun, erst wird er dann wohl mich "plattmachen"



Auch von mir Glückwunsch.


----------



## benjasso (7. November 2008)

Gratz, wir schaff heute vielleicht die 300k, aber da warst du ja auch mal


----------



## karst10 (7. November 2008)

Danke an alle!
Ich bin stolz darauf im besten deutschen Team zu falten.
Das mit dem einholen wird wohl noch ne Weile dauern.
Ich werde wohl demnächst etwas drosseln müssen.
Sonst muss ich noch nen Rechner verkaufen um die Stromrechnung zu bezahlen.


----------



## C2THEK (7. November 2008)

Auch Gratulation von mir!!
Tja das mit 20.000 ppd ist Geschichte bei mir... 
krieg jeweils ja nur noch eine Karte zum falten - schon schlimm wenn soviel potential brach liegt...


----------



## benjasso (7. November 2008)

Ich bin gern bereit bei mir ne bessere Karte einzubauen und falten zu lassen. Die 8800GTS (G80) ist mit ihren rund 4,7k schon nicht schlecht, aber es gibt ja bessere, wozu deine glaube gehören


----------



## steinschock (7. November 2008)

Bei mir läuft gerade Proj. 5748    511 points   Core Unknown.

mache 6200PPD normal 8000PPD.
Hatte es Bemerkt da meine Graka 2°C wärmer war als normal da die 25W mehr braucht wie die 480er.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (8. November 2008)

Ihr habt Probleme...

F2 ist nen "Amber"


----------



## nfsgame (8. November 2008)

HAst wohl auch nen Core13 bekommen was!?


----------



## Speed-E (8. November 2008)

NVIDIA Core 11 v1.19 wurde released und kann runter geladen werden. 

Offizieller Thread

52


----------



## Lochti (8. November 2008)

[13:44:14] Folding@Home GPU Core - Beta
[13:44:14] Version 1.19 (Mon Nov 3 09:34:13 PST 2008)
13:45:26] EUE limit exceeded. Pausing 24 hours.
Der ist nicht so gut bei 18 % ist er abgebrochen !
bei einer 8600 GT !
Und welchen kann ich nun nehmen damit es klappt ?
Bei der 9800 GTX+ Haut Die Version 1.19 hin


----------



## Speed-E (8. November 2008)

Ich hätte den 1.15 lieber wieder , der 1.19 ist langsamer(~400 - 500 PPD)


----------



## Bumblebee (8. November 2008)

Also ich belasse (vorläufig) alles wie gehabt - "never change a running system"


----------



## CrashStyle (8. November 2008)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Also ich belasse (vorläufig) alles wie gehabt - "never change a running system"



Bin ich auch der Meinung! Aber ich hatte heute schon 2mal den Core13 ka warum!


----------



## nfsgame (8. November 2008)

Ich lasse meine Clients auch so. Jetzt läuft ales wiedr und das ist auch gut so!


----------



## steinschock (8. November 2008)

Ja, habe gerade gesehen das ich inzwischen auch den 1.19 habe, habe keine Probleme beim Oc oder mit abstürzen. Macht halt 400PPD weniger.


----------



## CrashStyle (9. November 2008)

Das ist doch mal schön!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mayday21 (10. November 2008)

benjasso schrieb:


> Gratz, ich schaff heute vielleicht die 300k, aber da warst du ja auch mal


*Wir* haben Sie das Wochenende geknackt ... 
Und sogar auf Platz 49 vorgearbeitet.


----------



## klefreak (10. November 2008)

Speed-E schrieb:


> Ich hätte den 1.15 lieber wieder , der 1.19 ist langsamer(~400 - 500 PPD)



wenn du dich im Folding Forum darüber informieren würdes, warum der 15.er schneller ist als der 19er würdest du feststellen, dass der 15er noch viele "fehlerhafte" ergebnisse aufgrund von verschiedenen Optimierungen macht, welche im 19er entfernt/ausgebessert wurden 

ich als AMD User ärgere mich noch immer über den deutlich höheren CPU verbrauch des GPU Client rum ;(


----------



## Speed-E (10. November 2008)

klefreak schrieb:


> wenn du dich im Folding Forum darüber informieren würdes, warum der 15.er schneller ist als der 19er würdest du feststellen, dass der 15er noch viele "fehlerhafte" ergebnisse aufgrund von verschiedenen Optimierungen macht, welche im 19er entfernt/ausgebessert wurden
> 
> ich als AMD User ärgere mich noch immer über den deutlich höheren CPU verbrauch des GPU Client rum ;(



Ich bin darüber informiert und hatte mit dem 1.15 keinerlei Probleme.


----------



## benjasso (10. November 2008)

Klar meinte ich *wir*. Allerdings stimmt was mit der Prognose nicht. Da steht, dass wir in 7 Tage wieder draußen sind
Das können wir doch nicht so stehen lassen!?!


----------



## Mayday21 (10. November 2008)

benjasso schrieb:


> Klar meinte ich *wir*. Allerdings stimmt was mit der Prognose nicht. Da steht, dass wir in 7 Tage wieder draußen sind
> Das können wir doch nicht so stehen lassen!?!


Hm. Meine Graka lief gestern stundenlang im niedrigsten Takt - meiner Windowseinstellung - und ich habs nicht gemerkt, daher hat die nur die halbe Rechenleistung gehabt.
Aber heute abend laß ich sie nochmal ein paar Stunden werkeln, 2-3 WUs gehen da sicher wieder. 
Ansonsten hilft nur eines - Du mußt Dir ne neue Graka kaufen


----------



## fc_ (10. November 2008)

Mayday21 schrieb:


> Hm. Meine Graka lief gestern stundenlang im niedrigsten Takt - meiner Windowseinstellung - und ich habs nicht gemerkt, daher hat die nur die halbe Rechenleistung gehabt.
> Aber heute abend laß ich sie nochmal ein paar Stunden werkeln, 2-3 WUs gehen da sicher wieder.
> Ansonsten hilft nur eines - Du mußt Dir ne neue Graka kaufen


 

Bei mir liegt eine GTX 280 (EVGA For the Win) herum weil ich kein SLI faehiges Board habe  (fuer ATI schon, aber nicht fuer NVidia)
Nun weiß ich nicht was ich machen soll, neues Board rein ODER Zweitrechner, oder Graka zurueckgeben. Das Intel kein SLI von NVidia unterstuetzt ist sehr schade. Oder gibt es da einen Patch? Weiß jemand was?

Mfg

fc


----------



## benjasso (10. November 2008)

Intel unterstützt doch SLI, aber erst ab X58 Boards. Du kannst die gerne mir erstmal ausleihen, damit so viel Power nicht brach liegt

Ich hab die Woche Schule, heißt ich bin eher daheim und der PC ist wahrscheinlich auch länger am Falten.


----------



## fc_ (10. November 2008)

benjasso schrieb:


> Intel unterstützt doch SLI, aber erst ab X58 Boards. Du kannst die gerne mir erstmal ausleihen, damit so viel Power nicht brach liegt
> 
> Ich hab die Woche Schule, heißt ich bin eher daheim und der PC ist wahrscheinlich auch länger am Falten.


 
Mein Chipsatz ist aelter  

Tja, ich haett mich vorher mal informieren sollen, dann haett ich die sicher nicht gekauft, aber ich dachte halt .........

Tja, ich und denken  

fc


----------



## benjasso (10. November 2008)

Meins ist SLI-fähig, wenn auch nur mit zwei mal 8 Lanes. Da kann ich ja ein SLI für dich betreiben  Aber das ist schon echt dumm, das es bis jetzt nur mit NV-Board funktionierte. Wenigstens haben's die neuen Intel endlich.
Kann man nicht auch ohne SLI zwei Karten falten lassen? (Die Frage wurde schon gestellt und es gibt ein How-To, bin aber gerade zu faul)


----------



## Mayday21 (10. November 2008)

Irre ich mich oder ist es nicht sogar so, daß ein FAH Betrieb mit zwei Karten im SLI Modus gar nicht möglich ist?


----------



## karst10 (10. November 2008)

fc_ schrieb:


> Bei mir liegt eine GTX 280 (EVGA For the Win) herum weil ich kein SLI faehiges Board habe  (fuer ATI schon, aber nicht fuer NVidia)
> Nun weiß ich nicht was ich machen soll, neues Board rein ODER Zweitrechner, oder Graka zurueckgeben. Das Intel kein SLI von NVidia unterstuetzt ist sehr schade. Oder gibt es da einen Patch? Weiß jemand was?
> 
> Mfg
> ...


 
Einen SLI Patch für Intelchips gibt es nicht. Nur die neuen X58 werden von NVIDIA freigegeben. Zum Falten brauchst du kein SLI, ein zweiter Steckplatz reicht. Aber das wäre Wahnsinn, eine GTX 280 nur zum Falten.
Die 780/790i SLI Boards sind auch nich mehr "so" teuer. Kommt auf deine restlichen Komponenten an, was sinnvoll ist.

Glückwunsch zu Deiner Millionen.


----------



## Laskiwitz (10. November 2008)

Gibt es eigentlich schon informationen wie sich die Core i7 beim Falten so schlagen?

PCGH´ler könnt ihr dazu vll. ein paar info´s geben?

mfg
Laskiwitz


----------



## fc_ (10. November 2008)

karst10 schrieb:


> Einen SLI Patch für Intelchips gibt es nicht. Nur die neuen X58 werden von NVIDIA freigegeben. Zum Falten brauchst du kein SLI, ein zweiter Steckplatz reicht. Aber das wäre Wahnsinn, eine GTX 280 nur zum Falten.
> Die 780/790i SLI Boards sind auch nich mehr "so" teuer. Kommt auf deine restlichen Komponenten an, was sinnvoll ist.
> 
> Glückwunsch zu Deiner Millionen.


 

Also wenn ich die zweite Karte einbaue erkennt er sie sofort, schließe ich einen Monitor an habe ich den Desktop erweitert. In der Systemsteuerung habe ich 2 GTX 280. Nur habe ich das nicht hinbekommen beide Karten mit jeweils einem Clienten zum falten zu bringen.

Gibt es da ein "Geheimnis" oder habe ich was im How to (das meiener Meinung nach fuer ATI Karten war) was ueberlesen?

Danke dir 

Und ja, Wahnsinn ist das vielleicht, aber DU bist wohl der Wahnsinnigere von uns beiden 

fc


----------



## karst10 (10. November 2008)

fc_ schrieb:


> Also wenn ich die zweite Karte einbaue erkennt er sie sofort, schließe ich einen Monitor an habe ich den Desktop erweitert. In der Systemsteuerung habe ich 2 GTX 280. Nur habe ich das nicht hinbekommen beide Karten mit jeweils einem Clienten zum falten zu bringen.
> 
> Gibt es da ein "Geheimnis" oder habe ich was im How to (das meiener Meinung nach fuer ATI Karten war) was ueberlesen?
> 
> ...


 
Ja genau.

Gibt kein Geheimnis.
Zwei Folding@home.exe Dateien, zwei Arbeitsverzeichnisse, verschiedene Machine-ID's und eine exe mit -gpu 0 die andere mit -gpu 1 starten.


----------



## MESeidel (10. November 2008)

Laskiwitz schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich schon informationen wie sich die Core i7 beim Falten so schlagen?
> 
> PCGH´ler könnt ihr dazu vll. ein paar info´s geben?
> 
> ...


*** Core i7 processors - The Tech Report - Page 12[/url]

leider haben sie keinen SMP Test gemacht...


----------



## nfsgame (10. November 2008)

karst10 schrieb:


> Ja genau.
> 
> Gibt kein Geheimnis.
> Zwei Folding@home.exe Dateien, zwei Arbeitsverzeichnisse, verschiedene Machine-ID's und eine exe mit -gpu 0 die andere mit -gpu 1 starten.


Und "-local" nicht vergessen!


----------



## karst10 (10. November 2008)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Und "-local" nicht vergessen!


 
Habe ich noch nie Verwendet diesen Schalter "-local", geht auch so.
Wenn man z.B. in der Verknüpfung zur EXE den Pfad "Ausführen in" auf das richtige Arbeitsverzeichnis setzt, reicht das. Der "Work" Ordner wird dann in diesem Arbeitsverzeichnis abgelegt.


----------



## nfsgame (10. November 2008)

Ich meinte nur, weil manche das vergessen. 
Bei diesem Geräuschpegel hier kann man sich doch aber auch mal verschreiben.


----------



## DEDE2005 (10. November 2008)

habs auch mal draufgeschmissen... 

Mit wie vielen Punkten muss man pro Stunde rechnen bei einem E4300@3Ghz und einer HD 4870?

Lg DEde


----------



## Mayday21 (10. November 2008)

Die Graka schätz ich mal so auf 7000-8000 ppd (Punkte pro Tag), den Proz vielleicht so auf 200-300 ?


----------



## DEDE2005 (10. November 2008)

Ok.. naja mal sehen. Hab nur die GPu am laufen.

Muss das Display fenster eigentlich geöffnet sein? Immer wenn das in den Hintergrund wandert faltet er irgendwie langsamer.. kann man das schließen? Oder ist es dann aus?


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (11. November 2008)

@mayday: ne 4870er schafft so um die 4000ppd(wenn alles gut läuft auch bis zu 10% mehr)
kannst du mir sagen wie du auf den wert kommst? kannst du mir tips geben mayday?
@ dede: fenster kannste beim normalen client schließen. bei der konsolen version muss es offen bleiben

mfg


----------



## Mayday21 (11. November 2008)

xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> @mayday: ne 4870er schafft so um die 4000ppd(wenn alles gut läuft auch bis zu 10% mehr)
> kannst du mir sagen wie du auf den wert kommst? kannst du mir tips geben mayday?


Im Ernst??? 
Ne, ich hab keine. Habe nur versucht zu schätzen. Bin dabei von meiner wesentlich älteren 8800 GTX ausgegangen, und die macht 6000 ppd. 
Das Ding schafft echt nicht mehr als 4000??


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (11. November 2008)

ja das ist die wahrheit.
eine stock 4850er schafft 3600ppd
eine stock 4870er schafft 3800ppd
eine geocte 4850er schafft 3972,45ppd( 790mhz gpu)
alle auf nem 3,2 ghz athlon 64x2
die geocten 4870er schaffen über 4000ppd aber die hat ja nicht jeder.
die optimierungen für die 4800er karten ist für den popo.
die geforce karten werden richtig genutzt während bei ati die cpu noch kräftig mithelfen muss.

mfg


----------



## Mayday21 (11. November 2008)

Oha. Das heißt für FAH sind ATI Karten nicht unbedingt zu empfehlen. Gut zu wissen.


----------



## Bumblebee (11. November 2008)

Mayday21 schrieb:


> Im Ernst???
> Ne, ich hab keine. Habe nur versucht zu schätzen. Bin dabei von meiner wesentlich älteren 8800 GTX ausgegangen, und die macht 6000 ppd.
> Das Ding schafft echt nicht mehr als 4000??


 
Immer wieder erstaunlich wie sich Wahrheiten manchmal schleppend verbreiten

Die 4er Serie wird *nach wie vor* treiberseitig (für F@h) nicht optimal unterstützt - wird (mehr oder weniger) wie eine 3er angesprochen)


----------



## Mayday21 (11. November 2008)

Ich hab gar keine Ahnung von den ATI Karten, hab mich bislang nur mit den NVidia Karten beschäftigt.
Daher hätte mir das auch nichts gesagt, wenn Du mir gesagt hättest, die 4er ist so schnell wie die 3er Serie ...


----------



## DEDE2005 (11. November 2008)

xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> @mayday: ne 4870er schafft so um die 4000ppd(wenn alles gut läuft auch bis zu 10% mehr)
> kannst du mir sagen wie du auf den wert kommst? kannst du mir tips geben mayday?
> @ dede: fenster kannste beim normalen client schließen. bei der konsolen version muss es offen bleiben
> 
> mfg



Anscheinend habe ich dann die Falsche version. Wie bekomme ich das den hin das es nur im Tray ist?


----------



## benjasso (11. November 2008)

Dazu musst du einfach den richtigen installieren.
Unter Folding@home - Download the Folding@home software application das erste "System tray client installer" downloaden, installieren, einstellen und schon geht's los. Falls es Probleme dabei gibt, einfach mal im How-To nachsehen.


----------



## Lochti (12. November 2008)

Hi zusammen die GPU Core - Beta Version 1.19 macht ja mal nicht wirklich Spaß zu falten , wenn man schaut wie viele Punkte man da bekommt !
511 und dann 4200 ppd bei einer 9800GTX+


----------



## Mayday21 (12. November 2008)

Geht mir genauso. Bricht bei mir von 6100 auf 3700 ppd ein, wenn ich so eine bekomme.
Man hört auch genau, wie das Pfeifen der Graka immer wieder für einige Sekunden aussetzt. Da ist der Client einfach nicht sauber programmiert.


----------



## Ratzinger-Sepp (12. November 2008)

Wir haben einen neuen Team-Leader!!!! 

Gratulation SilentKilla zur Nr.1, 
Du hast es verdient!!! 

Mal schau´n, wie lange Du durchhältst, 
es kommen ja wie aus dem Nichts plötzlich 
so Jungspunde daher, dass man sich fast fürchten muss! 

Also, WEITER SO!!! 

Greetz, Sepp


----------



## benjasso (12. November 2008)

Von mir auch einen herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## rabe (12. November 2008)

xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> ja das ist die wahrheit.
> eine stock 4850er schafft 3600ppd
> eine stock 4870er schafft 3800ppd
> eine geocte 4850er schafft 3972,45ppd( 790mhz gpu)
> ...



na dann freut euch doch! meine 4870 macht übertaktet 3588ppd...
bei mir läuft unter vista die HD4870 mit 825/900 und mein X2 5000+ mit 3,2 Ghz... warum hab ich nur so wenig punkte?


----------



## Bumblebee (12. November 2008)

Ratzinger-Sepp schrieb:


> Wir haben einen neuen Team-Leader!!!!
> 
> Gratulation SilentKilla zur Nr.1,


 
Jupp, auch von mir ein GROSSES Grats


----------



## Gast3737 (12. November 2008)

rabe schrieb:


> na dann freut euch doch! meine 4870 macht übertaktet 3588ppd...
> bei mir läuft unter vista die HD4870 mit 825/900 und mein X2 5000+ mit 3,2 Ghz... warum hab ich nur so wenig punkte?


keine Angst ist bei mir auch so...und unter Vista geht sowieso weniger...


----------



## karst10 (12. November 2008)

Ratzinger-Sepp schrieb:


> Wir haben einen neuen Team-Leader!!!!
> 
> Gratulation SilentKilla zur Nr.1,
> Du hast es verdient!!!
> Greetz, Sepp


 
Spitze, weiter so!


----------



## MESeidel (12. November 2008)

Ratzinger-Sepp schrieb:


> Gratulation SilentKilla zur Nr.1,
> Du hast es verdient!!!



Vorweg: Schnurzelbum hat großes geleistet, so lange an der Spitze zu sein

Jetzt aber Glücklwünsche an SilentKilla auch von mir ;o)


----------



## C2THEK (12. November 2008)

Ratzinger-Sepp schrieb:


> Gratulation SilentKilla zur Nr.1,
> Du hast es verdient!!!



Gratulation!! 

Meine Gpus funktionieren auch wieder alle - endlich..........
Allerdings hab ich ein problem: Habe mir jetzt ne gtx280 geholt, die jetzt defacto mit einer 260er läuft - die 280er bringt ca. 8200 PPD, aber die 260er läuft nur noch auf 4300 ?!?! Sehr merkwürdig 
Hatte sowas schon mal jemand??


----------



## MESeidel (12. November 2008)

C2THEK schrieb:


> Allerdings hab ich ein problem: Habe mir jetzt ne gtx280 geholt, die jetzt defacto mit einer 260er läuft - die 280er bringt ca. 8200 PPD, aber die 260er läuft nur noch auf 4300 ?!?! Sehr merkwürdig
> Hatte sowas schon mal jemand??



Projekt 5748?
-> kannst nichts machen


----------



## C2THEK (12. November 2008)

ne projekt 5506... das lief schon mal schneller. kanns sein dass die Graka vlt. zu wenig strom bekommt?


----------



## MESeidel (12. November 2008)

Jetzt hab ich deinen Post erst geistig richtig verarbeitet.
Leider ein nVidia Treiber-Problem.
Bei zwei unterschiedlichen Karten verliert die 2. etwa 30% ihrer Leistungsfähigkeit.
Ganz sicher ist man nur, wenn die Karten vom gleichem Hersteller und Serie !
Manche haben Glück und es geht auch so, aber logisch kann man das nicht erklären.
PCIE: 4x or 8x vs 16x - Overclockers Forums

Teilschuld kann auch die neue Core Version 1.19 haben.
Die bringt weniger PPD als 1.15 und 1.18 .
Die Optimierungen wurden entfernt, weil viele Leute damit EUEs hatten.
Quasi ist man wieder beim 1.09 mit ein paar bug fixes.


----------



## C2THEK (12. November 2008)

ah ok, Danke! und ich dachte schon irgendwas ist kaputt oder sonstwas... *erleichtertbin*
Wenns nur ne Treibergeschichte ist, kann man also hoffen........


----------



## MESeidel (12. November 2008)

C2THEK schrieb:


> ah ok, Danke! und ich dachte schon irgendwas ist kaputt oder sonstwas... *erleichtertbin*
> Wenns nur ne Treibergeschichte ist, kann man also hoffen........



Naja, die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt
Leider existiert das Problem schon seit Release des Clients für nVidia.

Trotzdem gut, dass du das so locker auf nimmst.
Wenn ich dran denke, was im offiziellen Forum wegen der "schwachen" PPD beim 5748 Projekt los ist...


----------



## C2THEK (12. November 2008)

bei mir läuft des folding ja im prinzip nur so nebenher... sehe das ganze nicht so eng


----------



## SilentKilla (13. November 2008)

Danke an alle für die Glückwünsche. Leider wird die Führung in ca. einem halben Jahr an karst10 übergeben. ^^ (klasse Arbeit) Bis dahin wünsch ich allen Faltern viel Erfolg. Auf das wir das beste Team ever werden. 

PS: bald kommen 3 GTX 290 dazu  und später evtl. 2 Q9550.

Lets fold......


----------



## Lochti (13. November 2008)

SilentKilla eine Dicke Gratulation auch von mir , haste schön Gemacht !


----------



## Bumblebee (13. November 2008)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> PS: bald kommen 3 GTX 290 dazu  und später evtl. 2 Q9550.


 
Jetzt weiss ich wenigstens endlich wer die Euromillions gewonnen hat


----------



## nfsgame (13. November 2008)

Hezlichen Glückwunsch SilentKilla!!!!!!!!!!! Und nu musste nur noch eine oder zwei GTX 280 kaufen und falten lassen damit karst10 dich nicht überholt .


----------



## Gast3737 (13. November 2008)

davon mal abgesehen habe ich den GPU2 aufgegeben und falte nur noch mit CPU...das ewige unstable mashine  mich an...


----------



## nfsgame (13. November 2008)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> davon mal abgesehen habe ich den GPU2 aufgegeben und falte nur noch mit CPU...das ewige unstable mashine  mich an...


Kenne ich


----------



## CeresPK (13. November 2008)

*@ SilentKilla herzlichen Glückwunsch natürlich auch von mir:daume:*

Ich habe ja die 200k Marke gebrochen und unseren Rune überholt


----------



## Bumblebee (14. November 2008)

Cerespk91 schrieb:


> *@ SilentKilla herzlichen Glückwunsch natürlich auch von mir:daume:*
> 
> Ich habe ja die 200k Marke gebrochen und unseren Rune überholt


 
*Das *war jetzt aber maximal unfair von dir ... 
Besonders weil wir doch jetzt so viel (oder viel zu viel) F3 spielen und dadurch unsere Faltleistung sinkt ..


----------



## Stergi (14. November 2008)

und das neue addon von WoW ist auch raus gekommen das heißt das einioge jetzt mehr WoW zocken wie in den letzten monaten... so ein mist aber auch ^^


----------



## SilentKilla (14. November 2008)

Wie, ihr stellt Spielen übers Falten?.....  

So wird das nix mit Platz 1.


----------



## CeresPK (14. November 2008)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> *Das *war jetzt aber maximal unfair von dir ...
> Besonders weil wir doch jetzt so viel (oder viel zu viel) F3 spielen und dadurch unsere Faltleistung sinkt ..


Ich zocke auch F3
und TDU und FC2
und außerdem habe ich ja ne ganze Zeit lang mnicht gefaltet deshalb hat mich unser guter Patr.... ähmm @ndré, meine ich,auch so vorgeführt.
aber er hat ja auch ganz stark nachgelassen
generell sind viele Newcomer Unterwegs die mal locker 4000-8000 Punkte am Tag machen und das ist auch gut so.

Ich hoffe ja immer noch auf ein Community Treffen das wir uns mal alle sehen und unsere Rechner wenigstens mal einen Tag ruhen

@SilentKilla
ne das nicht aber ne Runde TDU tut am Tag mal ganz gut


----------



## Gast3737 (14. November 2008)

mir ist das Rille ob ich überholt werde...es liegt am GPU2 der nach endlosen Versuchen nicht gehen möchte...auch so bin ich ehr falt faul geworden..vielleicht liegt es irgendwann ganz brach..halt nur den CPU Tray wenn der PC eh an ist sonst nix mehr..
habe mich grade wieder getraut an zu machen er ist bei 73%..aber ich freue mich nicht bis er die WU versendet hat.. auf den GPU2


dazu muss ich was ergänzen:


SilentKilla schrieb:


> Wie, ihr stellt Spielen übers Falten?.[..]


..oder mit Hilfe meiner Freunde. *Vervollständigung ende*...

*duck und nun schnell weg*


----------



## Biosman (15. November 2008)

kann mir mal einer in kurzform erklären um was es hier geht? Was btw ist Falten?°°

Ich versteh nur käse


----------



## CeresPK (15. November 2008)

Folding@Home ist ein Projekt der Stanford Uni.
bei diesem Projekt geht es darum die ungenutzte Rechenleistung von PCs zu nutzen da diese ja meistens nicht zu 100% ausgelastet sind.
diese Auslastung kann man durch die F@H Clienten bewirken indem du deine CPU/s und/oder GPU/s "Futter" in Form dieser Clienten vorsetzt.

der Hintergrund von F@H ist die bekämpfung von Krankheiten wie etwa Krebs.

die Clienten gibt es hier:
Folding@home - Download the Folding@home software application

HowToos wie du die Clienten einrichten musst findest du hier:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...owto-gpu2-einrichten-fuer-ati-und-nvidia.html

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...-folding-home-consolen-client-einrichten.html

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f.../19693-howto-einrichten-des-tray-clients.html

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...9648-howto-windows-smp-client-einrichten.html

Ich habe jetzt einfach mal eure Howto's verlicnkt RuneDRS und NFSGame ich hoffe ihr habt nix dagegen


----------



## MESeidel (15. November 2008)

Biosman schrieb:


> kann mir mal einer in kurzform erklären um was es hier geht? Was btw ist Falten?°°
> 
> Ich versteh nur käse



Folding@Home ist ein Forschungsprojekt an dem jeder teilnehmen kann.
Die Clients nutzen Leerlauf-Zeiten der Playstation 3, des Prozessors oder moderner Grafikkarten im PC/Mac.
Für erledigt Arbeit bekommt außerdem Punkte, die in globalen Ranglisten gesammelt werden.

Infos hier im Forum:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...70335/17067-pcgh-folding-home-team-infos.html

Hauptseite des Projektes:
Folding@home - Main




RuneDRS schrieb:


> mir ist das Rille ob ich überholt werde...es liegt am GPU2 der nach endlosen Versuchen nicht gehen möchte...auch so bin ich ehr falt faul geworden..vielleicht liegt es irgendwann ganz brach..halt nur den CPU Tray wenn der PC eh an ist sonst nix mehr..
> habe mich grade wieder getraut an zu machen er ist bei 73%..aber ich freue mich nicht bis er die WU versendet hat.. auf den GPU2



kann ich gut nach voll ziehen.
Vielleicht packt dich der Ehrgeiz noch einmal, wenn die Leistungsfähigkeit der HD4870 besser genutzt wird ;o)


----------



## Gast3737 (15. November 2008)

taja MESeidel gestern hat er die angesprochene WU (die mit 73%) fertiggerechnet versendet und die nächste angefangen..rate mal was er bei 47% gemacht hat?  auf den GPU2 jetzt erst recht..habe jetzt eine Console und den Tray an beide haben eine 749 pt WU mit einer Gesamtleistung von 1700,42ppd, nicht schlecht für solch einen kleinen E7200@3,8ghz...


----------



## DerSitzRiese (15. November 2008)

Biosman schrieb:


> Was btw ist Falten?°°



Das Falten bezieht sich auf die Simulation der Proteinfaltung. Das es sehr sehr viel verschiedene Proteine bzw Proteinkombis gibt, gibt es genug zu tun.


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (15. November 2008)

so mädels, ich falte jetzt auch wieder.
x3tc ist ohne cheats unspielbar und cheaten ist doch echt das letzte.
tdu braucht nur die hälfte meines rechners, also ist da noch platz fürs falten nur bei arma brauche ich einhundert prozent(dedi plus client auf meinem rechner).
und da ich nicht(!) vista habe kann ich entspannt meinen gpu client laufen lassen und mich über bescheidene 3900ppds freuen.

mach ich wohldiesal bis platz einhundert

mfg


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (15. November 2008)

Wenn ihr Zeit habt, schaut so gegen halb eins mal auf der Main vorbei. Da gibt's was, was interessant für euch sein dürfte.


----------



## Bumblebee (15. November 2008)

halb eins??
*Spannung*


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (15. November 2008)

MIR WILL SEHEN!!!!


noch 16 minuten...


----------



## Bumblebee (15. November 2008)

Toller Artikel - Carsten


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (15. November 2008)

thx 
Vielleicht linken wir den in Zukunft, wenn die Flamer aus ihren Löchern kommen, dass Folding ja SOOOOOOOOOOOooooooooooooo teuer sei.


----------



## Bumblebee (15. November 2008)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> ... wenn die Flamer aus ihren Löchern kommen, dass Folding ja SOOOOOOOOOOOooooooooooooo teuer sei.


 
Wär ne Massnahme


----------



## lordraphael (15. November 2008)

Nach so einem Artikel wird der ppd Ausstoß des Teams gleich wieder nach oben gehen 

Super gemacht und sehr informativ 

mfg
lord


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (15. November 2008)

Danke


----------



## Gast3737 (15. November 2008)

Carsten das hast du gut gemacht ich habe gleich mal die Maßnahme mit dem Stream beta probiert...dadurch ist die GPU nun dauerhaft ausgelastet..wunderbar..das muss ich noch ins howto integrieren..


----------



## SilentKilla (15. November 2008)

Ich schließ mich mal den Lobreden an 

Man merkt das Wochenende ist, meine Punkte schießen nach oben.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (15. November 2008)

Es gibt wohl einen neueren Beta-Client mit aktuellen DLLs integriert:
Folding Forum • View topic - ATI Client (beta) with updated (1.2.1) CAL DLLs

Viel Spaß!


----------



## Gast3737 (16. November 2008)

der ist doch eh nicht anders als die alten(nur mit aktuellen DLL's)...ich habe einfach wie du's beschrieben hast die amd CAL dll's ins Verzeichnis kopiert und ruhe ist...bin auch froh das der client bis jetzt stabil läuft..

*EDIT: beta_r2 ist installiert bis jetzt sieht es gut aus...

*


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (16. November 2008)

jo die beta macht spass, selbe ppds bei reduziertem takt-respekt.
und das bei xp, hätte ch so nicht erwartet.

mfg


----------



## Gast3737 (16. November 2008)

vorhin hatte ich Probleme der Kollege hat einfach geEUEed warum auch immer..


----------



## nfsgame (16. November 2008)

Ich würde den neuen Client ja gerne ausprobieren, aber die Server scheinen down zu sein. Ich kann nicht abliefern (leigen bestimmt schon 3k Punkte in der queue) noch bekomme ich neue WUs.


----------



## Gast3737 (16. November 2008)

bei uns beiden(xXxatrush1987 und ich) Funktioniert es bestens..die Pt rollen nur so..von den ppd sind wir schon 24igste


----------



## Mayday21 (18. November 2008)

Wer ist denn brauni_wrn?
Der stürmt nämlich auch nicht schlecht in die Top50. Macht schon seit Wochen doppelt so viele Punkte wie wir ...


----------



## klefreak (18. November 2008)

ich hab die dll's mal hier hochgeladen, dann braucht man nicht das ganze cal zu installieren, der neue BETA Client soll laut PANDE nur für die hd4xxx (und auchHD3xxx) serie funktionieren, daher hab ich den alten gepimmt 
PC Games Hardware Extreme - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - PCGH.de: Folding@Home: 100 Millionen Punkte zu Weihnachten möglich - helfen Sie mit!

lg Klemens

ps: derzeit sind irgendwie gute Single CPU WU's unterwegs, da bekomme ich teilweise 900ppd/core !!!! (c2d@3,6ghz)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kojack (18. November 2008)

Ich auch ma bild zeigen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scenic (18. November 2008)

Wollt mal Hallo sagen,

bin jetzt seit kurzem auch im 70335 Team,
und hab schon meine WU fertig.

Und hab eine frage:
Kann ich mit FahMon auch PC´s über I-Net überwachen?

mfg
Scenic


----------



## Bumblebee (18. November 2008)

Hallo, Scenic und willkommen bei den Faltern 

Hab leider keine Ahnung ob das geht - denke aber eher nein
Oder besser gesagt, ich denke nur über den "Umweg" remote Desktop


----------



## nfsgame (18. November 2008)

Scenic schrieb:


> Wollt mal Hallo sagen,
> 
> bin jetzt seit kurzem auch im 70335 Team,
> und hab schon meine WU fertig.
> ...


Jo Hallo .
Wenn du ein VPN einrichtest (HAmachi zB) funktionietrt das auch über I-Net.


----------



## Scenic (18. November 2008)

hamachi klingt gut, werd das bei gelegenheit wieder mal testen


----------



## fc_ (18. November 2008)

Ich knack noch die 16k am Tag. 

Also mit einem Rechner  

fc


----------



## SilentKilla (18. November 2008)

fc_ schrieb:


> Ich knack noch die 16k am Tag.
> 
> Also mit einem Rechner
> 
> fc



WOW , Reschpeckt  weiter so


----------



## Filico (18. November 2008)

@ fc: Probier doch mal den SMP. Ich hab nen Q9450 und schaff damit minimum 2000 PPD. Bei guten WUs sogar noch mehr. Da dürften dann die 16k locker drin sein.


----------



## Gast3737 (18. November 2008)

ca. 17100ppd dürfen dann real sein..


----------



## fc_ (18. November 2008)

Filico schrieb:


> @ fc: Probier doch mal den SMP. Ich hab nen Q9450 und schaff damit minimum 2000 PPD. Bei guten WUs sogar noch mehr. Da dürften dann die 16k locker drin sein.


 
Das werd ich gleich mal probieren.

Danke

fc


----------



## Bumblebee (19. November 2008)

fc_ schrieb:


> Ich knack noch die 16k am Tag.
> Also mit einem Rechner
> fc


 
!!*CHEATER*!!
Hat der einfach 2 280er am Laufen - sowas aber auch ...

Nee - saubere Sache; und ja, SMP würde noch den letzten Kick bringen


----------



## Gast3737 (19. November 2008)

na warte mal ab bis ich anfange zu Cheaten..*work in progress* vermute mal im Dezember geht die Falt-Lutzi ab..Ziel sind 30000ppd!


----------



## schrotflinte56 (19. November 2008)

ihr werdet ja ganz schön wild


----------



## Bumblebee (19. November 2008)

schrotflinte56 schrieb:


> ihr werdet ja ganz schön wild


 
Korrekt - und ausserdem kriegen sie das Ehrenbürgerrecht von ihren Stromanbietern


----------



## nfsgame (19. November 2008)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Korrekt - und ausserdem kriegen sie das Ehrenbürgerrecht von ihren Stromanbietern


Ich glaub manche haben das schon (ne karst10 ?). Oder man muss bei Wetten DAs mitmachen wenn die wieder ne eon aktion haben mit 5 jahren kostenlos strom.



RuneDRS schrieb:


> na warte mal ab bis ich anfange zu Cheaten..*work in progress* vermute mal im Dezember geht die Falt-Lutzi ab..Ziel sind 30000ppd!


BEi mir gehts wahrscheinlich nach meinem Geburtstag ab (03.01.) .


----------



## SilentKilla (19. November 2008)

Wir könnten ja lustigerweise, all unsere Rechner unter einem Account laufen lassem. Vllt erschaffen wir damit den mächtigsten Account aller Zeiten...muahahahahahah


----------



## DanielX (19. November 2008)

OK, dann lass mal meinen nehmen. 

MfG DanielX


----------



## Gast3737 (19. November 2008)

Mal ganz im ernst darüber hatte ich auch schon nachgedacht:

Wir könnten doch ganz einfach den PCGH Team Account nehmen, der dinpelt zwar bei 30Tk rum aber ein Monat arbeit und er ist auf Platz eins...wir könnten theoretisch 65o000ppd mit diesem schaffen wenn alle nur auf diesem Acc falten..


----------



## SilentKilla (19. November 2008)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> Mal ganz im ernst darüber hatte ich auch schon nachgedacht:
> 
> Wir könnten doch ganz einfach den PCGH Team Account nehmen, der dinpelt zwar bei 30Tk rum aber ein Monat arbeit und er ist auf Platz eins...wir könnten theoretisch 65o000ppd mit diesem schaffen wenn alle nur auf diesem Acc falten..



Is schon ne Hausnummer. Aber hier im Forum würden wir nicht alle erreichen.


----------



## schrotflinte56 (19. November 2008)

und jeder wäre stolz auf "seinen" account


----------



## Gast3737 (19. November 2008)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> Is schon ne Hausnummer. Aber hier im Forum würden wir nicht alle erreichen.



das stimmt hier können wir nicht jeden erreichen...zumal sich auch mancher hier noch nicht vorgestellt hat..


----------



## SilentKilla (19. November 2008)

schrotflinte56 schrieb:


> und jeder wäre stolz auf "seinen" account



Au ja... 

Wobei ich net unbedingt Platz 1 weggeben will.


----------



## Lochti (19. November 2008)

wir können ja auf platz 2 bremsen !
ich finde eine top 1 Figur braucht das Team , wegen ansporn und so


----------



## karst10 (19. November 2008)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> Wir könnten ja lustigerweise, all unsere Rechner unter einem Account laufen lassem. Vllt erschaffen wir damit den mächtigsten Account aller Zeiten...muahahahahahah


 
PS3 macht über 2 Millionen PPD.
Da müssen wir aber ganz schön krachen lassen.


----------



## SilentKilla (19. November 2008)

karst10 schrieb:


> PS3 macht über 2 Millionen PPD.
> Da müssen wir aber ganz schön krachen lassen.



Ach verdammt, wir überreden einfach noch User aus anderen deutschen Teams. Da die jetzt eh geschlagen sind, .....


----------



## healermonk92 (19. November 2008)

Hey ich bin auch seit heute dabei und freue mich schon^^

mfg healermonk92


----------



## karst10 (19. November 2008)

healermonk92 schrieb:


> Hey ich bin auch seit heute dabei und freue mich schon^^
> 
> mfg healermonk92


Willkommen im Team!


----------



## karst10 (19. November 2008)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> Ach verdammt, wir überreden einfach noch User aus anderen deutschen Teams. Da die jetzt eh geschlagen sind, .....


 
Wir können ja mal in Ihren Foren posten und fragen was sie davon halten.


----------



## schrotflinte56 (19. November 2008)

pcgh bläst zum angriff???


----------



## fc_ (19. November 2008)

karst10 schrieb:


> Wir können ja mal in Ihren Foren posten und fragen was sie davon halten.


 

Da wirst du erstmal dick gebannt, oder die denken du bist unzurechnungsfaehig.  

Aber die Idee ist super das wir alle auf einem Account falten, da mach ich mit. 

fc


----------



## healermonk92 (19. November 2008)

Mal ne frage an euch,
ich habe momentan ne GTX280 und ne 8800 GT als Physix dirn kann ich auch die 8800 GT einbinden zum rechnen oder geht das leider nicht freue mich auf antworten

mfg healermonk92


----------



## SilentKilla (19. November 2008)

Klar geht das. Einfach 2 GPU Client Ordner anlegen und an die Verknüpfungen jeweils einmal -gpu 0 und -gpu 1 dranhängen.


----------



## TooHot (19. November 2008)

So bin nun auch dabei,welches Team braucht Hilfe?


----------



## SilentKilla (19. November 2008)

Herzlich Willkommen.

Natürlich brauch Team #70335 Hilfe


----------



## healermonk92 (19. November 2008)

@SilentKilla 
thx für die schnelle und kompetente Hilfe!!
mfg healermonk92


----------



## SilentKilla (19. November 2008)

healermonk92 schrieb:


> @SilentKilla
> thx für die schnelle und kompetente Hilfe!!
> mfg healermonk92



Das liest sich etwas ironisch


----------



## TooHot (19. November 2008)

die stats funzen nicht schade, was mach ich bloss falsch? Name TooHot Team 70335 was muss ich noch einstellen?


----------



## SilentKilla (19. November 2008)

Hast du denn schon eine WU abgeliefert, welche bei EOC registriert wurde?


----------



## TooHot (19. November 2008)

WU, watn das?


----------



## SilentKilla (19. November 2008)

TooHot schrieb:


> WU, watn das?



Die WU ist eine Work Unit. Man kann es als abgeschlossenes Arbeitspaket sehen, was auch die Übersetzung ist. Erst wenn davon eins registriert ist, existierst du auch in den Statistiken und tauchst mit etwas Verzögerung bei EOC auf.


----------



## TooHot (19. November 2008)

OK super danke.


----------



## healermonk92 (19. November 2008)

Gibt es auch Folfing@Home für die X-Box 360? oder nur für PC und die Ps3?

mfg healermonk92


----------



## SilentKilla (19. November 2008)

healermonk92 schrieb:


> Gibt es auch Folfing@Home für die X-Box 360? oder nur für PC und die Ps3?
> 
> mfg healermonk92



Nur PC und PS3.


----------



## TooHot (19. November 2008)

woran erkennt man eine abgeschlossene WU? Sind das die roten weissen oder bleuen Bälchen?


----------



## SilentKilla (19. November 2008)

Was für Bällchen?

Du musst hier mit mindestens einer WU auftauchen:

Folding@Home

Wobei da, nach 1000 Schluss ist.

Nach einer gewissen Verzögerung, kommts dann auch hier zum Vorschein:

PC Games Hardware Individual Users List - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## healermonk92 (19. November 2008)

Wie lange lasst ihr eigentlich F@H laufen ?Den ganzen Tag?Nur die Nacht? oder stellt ihr es ab wenn ihr zockkt? Oder wie macht ihr das?

mfg healermonk92


----------



## SilentKilla (19. November 2008)

healermonk92 schrieb:


> Wie lange lasst ihr eigentlich F@H laufen ?Den ganzen Tag?Nur die Nacht? oder stellt ihr es ab wenn ihr zockkt? Oder wie macht ihr das?
> 
> mfg healermonk92



In meinem Fall, falten 2 Rechner 24/7 und einer bleibt über Nacht aus. Beim Zocken wird alles aus gemacht. Zumindest auf dem Rechner auf dem gespielt wird.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (20. November 2008)

healermonk92 schrieb:


> Wie lange lasst ihr eigentlich F@H laufen ?Den ganzen Tag?Nur die Nacht? oder stellt ihr es ab wenn ihr zockkt? Oder wie macht ihr das?
> 
> mfg healermonk92



Ich lass nur falten wenn der Rechner eh an ist.

@all: kennt ihr schon das TesalSystem von nvidia? http://www.nvidia.de/page/tesla_computing_solutions.html
Gibt es dazu schon Tests mit folding@home? @Redaktion: bitte anschaffen und rocken lassen!!!


----------



## Gast3737 (20. November 2008)

Wie oft lass ich falten? wann ich Lust habe, ehr unregelmäßig...mal bleibt er 24/7 an, mal nur über Nacht, mal nur wenn er eh an ist..


----------



## MESeidel (20. November 2008)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Ich lass nur falten wenn der Rechner eh an ist.
> 
> @all: kennt ihr schon das TesalSystem von nvidia? High Performance Computing
> Gibt es dazu schon Tests mit folding@home? @Redaktion: bitte anschaffen und rocken lassen!!!



Der C1060 und S1070 verwenden die gleichen GPUs wie die GTX-260/280.
Die Leistung ist also mit den Desktop Karten vergleichbar.
Unterschiede kommen höchstens durch leicht andere Taktraten entstehen.


----------



## Bumblebee (20. November 2008)

@healermonk92

Im Moment laufen 2 Rechner 24/7 für Folding; einer ist (leider) grad im Koma
Auf dem Rechner auf dem ich zokke mache ich (üblicherweise) Folding aus


----------



## schrotflinte56 (20. November 2008)

ich lass ihn eigentlich nur laufen wenn ich daheim bin...ca.6-8 h am tag.
aber da ich die letzten 5wochen aussetzen musste(wegen arbeit) lass ich ihn 24/7 laufen um den schaden zu begrenzen...
und die verlorenen WUs wieder einzufahren


----------



## nfsgame (20. November 2008)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> @healermonk92
> 
> Im Moment laufen 2 Rechner 24/7 für Folding; einer ist (leider) grad im Koma
> Auf dem Rechner auf dem ich zokke mache ich (üblicherweise) Folding aus


Wieso liegt der eine denn im Koma? Was issn Schrott? Auch Board zu warm geworden?


----------



## Bumblebee (20. November 2008)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Wieso liegt der eine denn im Koma? Was issn Schrott? Auch Board zu warm geworden?


 
Der Prozessor *würde* sehr schnell zu warm werden und die GraKa ersaufen
Anders formuliert - die WaKü (CPU-Block) ist undicht geworden und verweigert jegliche Reparatur-Anstrengungen
Nachdem ich nicht Alles ausbauen will um Standard-Kühlung einzubauen (faule Sau - ich) ist er bis ca. morgen abends (da kommt das neue Teil) eben "komatös"


----------



## DanielX (20. November 2008)

LOL, ist das normal das ich CSS und COD4 noch locker flüssig spielen kann obwohl der GPU Client läuft?

MfG DanielX


----------



## Gast3737 (20. November 2008)

joob weil dieser sich in der Priorität nach unten schraubt..


----------



## DanielX (20. November 2008)

OK, gerade hatte ich den GPU und CPU Client an und den SMP.

Uund war in COD4 trozdem noch im Framelimiter von 125, nur leichtes hacken wegen dem RAM schätze ich.

Und mit nur dem GPU & SMP lief es flüßig wie immer.

Dann werden die beiden wohl mal in den AUtostart wandern.

Achja noch ne Frage, ist doch so das die ATI Karten nur unzureichend genutzt werden oder?

MfG DanielX


----------



## fc_ (20. November 2008)

DanielX schrieb:


> LOL, ist das normal das ich CSS und COD4 noch locker flüssig spielen kann obwohl der GPU Client läuft?
> 
> MfG DanielX


 
Auch COD World at war rennt locker, hat auch die gleiche Engine wie der Vorgaenger wenn ich mich recht entsinne. Das einzige Game wo ich eine GTX 280 NICHT rechnen lasse ist, ihr werdet es nicht glauben Starcraft Broodwar. Da ist der Bildaufbau so extrem schleppend das ich eine abschalten muss. Ich denke aber das liegt an der Aufloesung (640 x 480) oder 2D. Das Game ist schon 10 Jahre alt  

mfg

fc


----------



## Bumblebee (21. November 2008)

DanielX schrieb:


> Achja noch ne Frage, ist doch so das die ATI Karten nur unzureichend genutzt werden oder?
> 
> MfG DanielX


 
Jein, die *4xxx*er werden nicht optimal angesprochen und liefern daher "nur" Werte wie eine 3xxx-Variante


----------



## Scenic (21. November 2008)

Juhu,

entlich bin ich auch gelistet.
Da geht das falten gleich viel einfacher.


----------



## klefreak (21. November 2008)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Jein, die *4xxx*er werden nicht optimal angesprochen und liefern daher "nur" Werte wie eine 3xxx-Variante




aber mit den neuen BETA DLL's kann man zumindest die CPU Last deutlich reduzieren (hab sie hier einige posts vorher raufgeladen)

mfg Klemens


----------



## schrotflinte56 (21. November 2008)

willkommen im team! Scenic


----------



## Gast3737 (21. November 2008)

Folding Forum • View topic - ATI Client (beta) with updated (1.2.1) CAL DLLs hier ist der besagte Client mit Streamupdate für ATI


----------



## klefreak (21. November 2008)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> Folding Forum • View topic - ATI Client (beta) with updated (1.2.1) CAL DLLs hier ist der besagte Client mit Streamupdate für ATI




das Problem an diesem Client ist, dass er so weit ich das im foldingforum gelesen habe derzeit nicht für die HD2xxx Serie freigegeben ist und ein Ablaufdatum besitzt.
Wenn man nur die DLL's austauscht dann bleibt der client der alte und hat daher auch kein ablaufdatum.

(ist bei mir interessant, da ich an einem PC über Ferien keinen Zugang habe ud daher das Problem eines abgelaufenen Clients (punkteentgang) schon miterleben musst  )

mfg Klemens


----------



## Gast3737 (21. November 2008)

achso..naja du bist dem Englischen ja auch mächtig genug...das wusste ich nicht das der ne Deadline hat..


----------



## klefreak (21. November 2008)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> achso..naja du bist dem Englischen ja auch mächtig genug...das wusste ich nicht das der ne Deadline hat..




kein Problem, ich wollte ja nur darauf hinweisen dass der ne deadline hat, sowas kann man im eifer des gefechts ja schnell mal überlesen (so sachen passieren mir ja auch öfters  )

so schwierig ist das englisch im foldingforum nicht, da sind viele nicht englischsprachige unterwegs, dementsprechend liest sich das teilweise 

mfg Klemens

ps: mein englisch ist auch nicht gerade gut, aber dank uni-recherchen muss ich mich da wohl oder übel noch verbessern ;(


----------



## healermonk92 (21. November 2008)

Hey,
mal ne frage wie kann man in seine sig. das Bild mit dem Rang und Points setzen? 

danke im vorraus
mfg healermonk92


----------



## Gast3737 (21. November 2008)

*So: *http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/folding-home-pcgh-team-70335/642-folding-home-stats-die-signatur-einbinden.html


----------



## healermonk92 (21. November 2008)

Danke dir 

edit:
kann man z.B. jetzt meinen PC und meinen 2ten auf ein und den selben acc in F@H laufen lassen oder muss ich n neuen namen dazusetzten oder wie geht das?
mfg


----------



## fc_ (21. November 2008)

Der SMP Client ist bei mir zum schiessen. Wenn ich den Clienten beende und reboote und neustarte dann kommt sofort "previous termination of core was improper". Danach kann er nichts mehr der Client, weder weitermachen noch neu herunterladen!!

Was bringt der Client wenn man den nicht mal dichtmachen kann? Oder muss man da etwas eingeben und nicht auf das x oben rechts klicken?

Mfg
fc


----------



## fc_ (21. November 2008)

healermonk92 schrieb:


> Danke dir
> 
> edit:
> kann man z.B. jetzt meinen PC und meinen 2ten auf ein und den selben acc in F@H laufen lassen oder muss ich n neuen namen dazusetzten oder wie geht das?
> mfg


 

Du kannst den 2ten PC auch auf dem selben Namen laufen lassen. 

Beliebig viele sogar.

Mfg

fc


----------



## healermonk92 (21. November 2008)

Danke für die schnelle hilfe !

mfg


----------



## Bumblebee (21. November 2008)

fc_ schrieb:


> Was bringt der Client wenn man den nicht mal dichtmachen kann? Oder muss man da etwas eingeben und nicht auf das x oben rechts klicken?
> 
> Mfg
> fc


 
An sich sollte es nicht wirklich eine Rolle spielen
Aber "richtig" macht man mit CTRL C zu


----------



## D!str(+)yer (21. November 2008)

Hiho, hab mich hier mal bisl eingelesen, falte ja seid heute auch für den Team acc....

Ich meinte mal gelesen zu haben das man ein wu in ner bestimmten zeit erledigen muss, stimmt das?
wenn ja, in welcher zeit?
das endscheidet nämlich darüber ob ich mein leppi 24/7 falten lassen^^


----------



## Gast3737 (21. November 2008)

wenn du einen normalen CPU Client hast ist die Deadline bei kleinen Wu*s ca. 14 tage bei größeren bis zu 2 Monate


----------



## D!str(+)yer (21. November 2008)

na dann reicht es ja wenn ich in den ~16 stunden falte in denen ich eh wach bin,
war nur was erschrocken das ich ~30min für 1% brauche, es wird wohl doch langsam zeit für nen neuen leppi, es gibt langsam immer mehr gründe dafür


----------



## fc_ (22. November 2008)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> An sich sollte es nicht wirklich eine Rolle spielen
> Aber "richtig" macht man mit CTRL C zu


 
Dennoch bringen zumindest bei mir 4 einzelne Cores MEHR Punkte als der SMP Client am Tag!! Knappe 500 Punkte mehr, und laeuft ohne Probleme. Wollte das nur mal mitgeteilt haben falls wer mit dem SMP Clienten auch unzufrieden ist.

Ich mache nun auf diesem einem Rechner wieder 17k am Tag, mit dem SMP lag ich bei 16,3k bis 16,5k.

Mfg

fc


----------



## Bumblebee (22. November 2008)

fc_ schrieb:


> Dennoch bringen zumindest bei mir 4 einzelne Cores MEHR Punkte als der SMP Client am Tag!! Knappe 500 Punkte mehr, und laeuft ohne Probleme. Wollte das nur mal mitgeteilt haben falls wer mit dem SMP Clienten auch unzufrieden ist.
> 
> Ich mache nun auf diesem einem Rechner wieder 17k am Tag, mit dem SMP lag ich bei 16,3k bis 16,5k.
> 
> ...


 
Da versteh ich jetzt grad 2 Dinge nicht....

- Inwiefern bezieht sich das auf mein Zitat??

- Bei mir bringt (Q6600) eine SMP rund 2000 ppd, den Wert müsstest du doch auch erreichen
Gemäss deinem Bild kommst du mit deinen 4 Single's auf ca. 1620 ppd


----------



## DerSitzRiese (22. November 2008)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Hiho, hab mich hier mal bisl eingelesen, falte ja seid heute auch für den Team acc....
> 
> Ich meinte mal gelesen zu haben das man ein wu in ner bestimmten zeit erledigen muss, stimmt das?
> wenn ja, in welcher zeit?
> das endscheidet nämlich darüber ob ich mein leppi 24/7 falten lassen^^




Installier dir den FahMon. Dort wird dir die Deadline angezeigt.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (22. November 2008)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Installier dir den FahMon. Dort wird dir die Deadline angezeigt.



hab ich gestern abend gemacht, aber da steht bei "Endgültig fällig" (was denk ich ma die deadline ist!? ), steht Unbekannt


----------



## Gast3737 (22. November 2008)

hast du Fahmon 2.3.4?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (22. November 2008)

jep, den hab ich

hier mal ein bild


----------



## Bumblebee (22. November 2008)

Die 2526 ist ein neues (Beta-)Projekt
Möglicherweise "versteht" FahMon das noch nicht
Versuch mal "reload client" im FahMon


----------



## D!str(+)yer (22. November 2008)

Hat leider nichts gebracht, sieht noch immer genauso aus


----------



## DerSitzRiese (22. November 2008)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Hat leider nichts gebracht, sieht noch immer genauso aus



Extras/Aktuelle Projektedaten herunterladen?


----------



## nfsgame (22. November 2008)

Das sieht ja mal geil aus: 195 Plätze gut gemacht schon mit dem Team-Acc.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (22. November 2008)

Bringt auch nichts, das macht fahmon ja sowieso beim starten automatisch...
Und ich habs ja schon ein paar beendet und gestartet...

Ich denke auch mal das an der beta version vom smp liegt !?


----------



## Speed-E (22. November 2008)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Das sieht ja mal geil aus: 195 Plätze gut gemacht schon mit dem Team-Acc.



Hm Mal schauen wie schnell es noch hoch geht. Meine GTS feuert nun auch für den team-Account mit.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (22. November 2008)

@D!str(+)yer: Oh, da hat jemand sein Hintergrundbild elegant in Szene gesetzt. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## D!str(+)yer (22. November 2008)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> @D!str(+)yer: Oh, da hat jemand sein Hintergrundbild elegant in Szene gesetzt.
> 
> Gruß,
> André



hehe, ja, is mir aber erst nach dem screenshot aufgefallen 
zufälle gibts...




mal ne allgemeine frage.
der gpu client unterstüzt ja ab der geforce 8 die NV karten.
auch die mobilen? ich denke da z.b. an eine GeForce 9600M GT?


----------



## <--@ndré--> (22. November 2008)

Liste


Weiter unten sind die Mobile-Karten.

Also ja. 
Aber viel PPD wirds nicht bringen.

Gruß,
André


----------



## D!str(+)yer (23. November 2008)

thx, naja falte im moment auf nem Turion TL-50 , da is alles ne verbesserung^^

hab eben ne komische meldung bekommen....




> [15:03:12] Completed 1180000 out of 2000000 steps  (59%)
> [15:12:06] Gromacs cannot continue further.
> [15:12:06] Going to send back what have done.
> [15:12:06] logfile size: 69880
> ...


 was bedeutet das? kann mir das einner sagen???


----------



## steinschock (23. November 2008)

Fehlberechnung.

Wird aber an dem Projekt liegen.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (23. November 2008)

bekommt man dafür trozdem punkte o.O ?

würd mich nämlich bisl ärgern bei nem projekt mit 2mio stepps -.-
hat ziemlich lange gedauert auffen leppi...


----------



## steinschock (23. November 2008)

Ne, sorry.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (23. November 2008)

na klasse -.-

naja immerhin eben 2 kleine fertig bekommen für das team


----------



## nfsgame (24. November 2008)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> bekommt man dafür trozdem punkte o.O ?


Bei klassischen EUE wie du es hattest geibts den prozentsatz der punkte die berechnet wurden. zB eine WU mit 100 Punkten du rechnest und bekommst bei 69% EUE bekommst du immernoch 69Punkte


----------



## D!str(+)yer (24. November 2008)

na immerhin 

also noch mehr punkte fürs team 

Mein Fahmon geht seid heute übrigens o.O
kA warum, update gabs keins....


----------



## C2THEK (27. November 2008)

So hab auch komplett auf den TeamAccount umgestellt........... keep on folding


----------



## SilentKilla (27. November 2008)

C2THEK schrieb:


> So hab auch komplett auf den TeamAccount umgestellt........... keep on folding



Jawoll, geil. Dir auch nen großen Dank. 

Jetzt muss nur noch Ratzinger_Sepp nachziehen.


----------



## Lee (27. November 2008)

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich meinen Quad mit dem Tray Clienten Auslasten kann? Der neue SMP will nicht so recht bei mir...


----------



## Bumblebee (27. November 2008)

Also Lee

Den (heruntergeladenen) Client in verschiedenen Ordnern "deponieren" *bevor* du startest
Jedem beim Start eine andere "Machine-ID" zuordnen (1-4 in deinem Fall)
Und los geht's


----------



## Lee (27. November 2008)

Ich arbeite jetzt doch wieder mit dem smp. Trotzdem vielen Dank. Ich were es mir merken


----------



## Filico (28. November 2008)

Jetzt gibbet bei mir fast nur noch die Projekte 5757-5764 mit 384 Punkten. Wie sieht das bei euch aus? Auch mit den WUs mit 500 und noch was Punkten sind bei mir noch grade stabil. Scheinen wohl sehr empfindlich zu sein.

Zu allem Übel kann ich meinen PC nicht mehr alleine falten lassen, das es ansonsten zu nem Bluescreen kommt. Muss also das Folden etwas zurückfahren.

Es gibt übrigens eine neue Version des GPU-Clients.


----------



## karst10 (28. November 2008)

Filico schrieb:


> Jetzt gibbet bei mir fast nur noch die Projekte 5757-5764 mit 384 Punkten. Wie sieht das bei euch aus? Auch mit den WUs mit 500 und noch was Punkten sind bei mir noch grade stabil. Scheinen wohl sehr empfindlich zu sein.
> 
> Zu allem Übel kann ich meinen PC nicht mehr alleine falten lassen, das es ansonsten zu nem Bluescreen kommt. Muss also das Folden etwas zurückfahren.
> 
> Es gibt übrigens eine neue Version des GPU-Clients.


 
Habe noch keine Stabilitätsprobleme bei den 57xx WU's.
Die GPU's werden heißer, lauter und verbrauchen mehr Strom.
Dafür kommen dann weniger PPD raus.


----------



## Filico (28. November 2008)

Könnte vielleicht auch mit meiner Übertaktung zusammenhängen. Wer weiß


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Dezember 2008)

Man(n) kann es schönreden oder nicht; es scheint eben doch so zu sein wie schon verschiedentlich (vor)gewarnt wurde 

- Während der PCGH-Team-Account wenigstens einigermassen präzise der 75% Line Confidence folgt und somit noch "steigt" (allerdings leider nicht so sehr wie erhofft)  

- "sumpft" PC Games Hardware langsam aber sicher ab - selbst die Trendlinie geht inzwischen nach unten... 

Schade dass...
- wir es nicht *100%* gebacken gekriegt haben alle zum Team-Falten zu kriegen
- offenbar welche in der Zeit einfach weniger falten (die befürchtete "Konkurrenzdruck ist weg" - Reaktion)
- leider auch Top-Falter sich nicht / nicht "richtig" angeschlossen habe (was ihr gutes Recht ist - soll kein Vorwurf sein)

Also *bitte*
"Bestraft" nicht den 70335-Account dafür, dass wir gemeint haben es kann hier jeder ohne nach Links/Rechts zu schauen für die gute Sache falten
Faltet auf *euren* *Namen* (aber natürlich 70335) - keiner wird euch deswegen böse sein - aber *faltet*


----------



## nfsgame (1. Dezember 2008)

Ja finde ich auch. Nur das die neuen Geforce Wus nur EUE machen de3sshalb liegt meine 8800GT brach immoment .


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Dezember 2008)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Nur das die neuen Geforce Wus nur EUE machen deshalb liegt meine 8800GT brach im Moment .


 
Schade eigentlich - hast den 180.48 WHQL drauf??


----------



## nfsgame (1. Dezember 2008)

Ööö. Muss mal gzucken welchen ich drauf hgab. Is glaub ich aber irgendein 180er.


----------



## MESeidel (1. Dezember 2008)

*@Bumblebee*

Denk auch dran, dass jetzt große WUs für nVidia auf breiter Flur released werden.
Die bringen einfach weniger PPD.
Schau dir mal die anderen Teams an...


----------



## SilentKilla (1. Dezember 2008)

Meine 8800 GTX hat grad ne 384 Punkte WU in der Mache. ~5400ppd


----------



## Gast3737 (2. Dezember 2008)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> [..]- "sumpft" PC Games Hardware langsam aber sicher ab - selbst die Trendlinie geht inzwischen nach unten... [..]



ich kann zu diesem Thema nur für mich sprechen:

Mit der Idee zum Teamaccount dachte ich meine Motivation würde besser werden aber ich bin demotiviert durch mindestens 6000 verlorene Punkte durch den GPU2 und ca. 2500 verlorene Punkte durch den CPU client...weil die Punkte durch UM nicht zurück gesendet wurden...das nervt gewaltig...


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Dezember 2008)

Tja, ich hatte es ja auch gehofft - dass es etwas bewirkt; war leider "blauäugig"

Und - btw. *DU* brauchst dir diesen Schuh nun wirklich nicht anzuziehen
Die Idee war gut; "wir" sind ja auch nicht völlig gescheitert
Wir sind bloss etwas über die Realität gestolpert - die lag da halt grad etwas doof rum


----------



## Gast3737 (2. Dezember 2008)

da hatten halt die Kritiker recht...hemm naja am Samstag oder auch jetzt wird halt wird auf eigenen Acc gefaltet...ist glaube ich effektiver...von meiner Seite wird vorerst nicht gefaltet werden..aus besagten Grund von oben.....


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Dezember 2008)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> ...hemm naja am Samstag oder auch jetzt wird halt wird auf eigenen Acc gefaltet...


 
Ich bin da stur und halte mich an mein Versprechen - bis Samstag "falte ich den Nikolaus" - und nur ihn
Danach geht's dann wieder mit meinem eigenen weiter



RuneDRS schrieb:


> ...von meiner Seite wird vorerst nicht gefaltet werden..aus besagten Grund von oben.....


 
Ich hoffe doch sehr, dass sich das bald löst


----------



## CrashStyle (2. Dezember 2008)

180.48 Nvidia Treiber bringt der mehr beim falten als der letzte?


----------



## Leopardgecko (2. Dezember 2008)

Seit ein Paar Tagen bekomme ich nur noch diese 511 Punkte WU's für die GPU.
An denen rechnet meine 8800GTS fast doppelt so lange, wie an den 480 Punkte WU's!
Kein Wunder, das da die Punkte in den Keller gehen, obwohl dieser PC 24/7 läuft.
Und am Wochenende hat auch der zweite PC 24/7 gerechnet, aber auch da gab es nur diese 511 Punkte Teile, an denen sich die 9600GT noch mehr die Zähne ausbeist, als die 8800GTS.
Satte 6 Stunden für schlappe 511 Punkte sind nicht witzig!
Das frustet langsam und bringt den PCGH Account auch nicht wirklich weiter...


----------



## MESeidel (2. Dezember 2008)

Ja die bekommt jeder nVidia Client jetzt.
HardOCP hat mehr an PPD verloren als unser Team gesamt produziert...


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Dezember 2008)

Stimmt schon alles (mit den neuen WU's) - ist aber nicht die alleinige Erklärung
@Crash - ich merke eigentlich keinen Unterschied


----------



## CrashStyle (2. Dezember 2008)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Stimmt schon alles (mit den neuen WU's) - ist aber nicht die alleinige Erklärung
> @Crash - ich merke eigentlich keinen Unterschied



Danke! HAbe grad oft die 384 punkte Wu (5759 ).


----------



## Legume (3. Dezember 2008)

Jo hab auch nur die 384 und so kleine 119 (CPU).Ich hoffe das am Wochende größere Wu´s kommen.

Top 100 erreicht .

Werd das Team mit nem 2.Pc unterstützen.


MFG Legume


----------



## D!str(+)yer (4. Dezember 2008)

Mal ne frage, ist es normal das man die gleichen projekte mehrmals bekommt???

ich hab jetzt zum 2ten mal das Projekt 5114


----------



## Mayday21 (4. Dezember 2008)

Ja klar. Ein Projekt besteht ja aus ettlichen Teilaufgaben, die berechnet werden wollen. Ist sogar sehr gängig, gerade die Grafikkarten bekommen die gleichen Projekte immer wieder.


----------



## CeresPK (5. Dezember 2008)

was ist nun eigentlich mit unseren schicken T-Shirts?


----------



## Lubi7 (6. Dezember 2008)

Zitat: Planet 3DNow! - Das Online-Magazin für den AMD-User

Außerdem berichtet Theo Valich, dass mit dem neuen Treiber wesentliche Verbesserungen für das Distributed Computing Projekt Folding@Home anstehen.

    "On the Folding@Home front, there are great expectations from this upcoming driver, especially if you own Radeon 4800 series product. ATI worked hard to remove the driver overhead which keeps the CPU core to 100% per GPU, and as a result, folding smaller proteins should improve by some 20%."


......was bedeutet das jetzt genau?


----------



## MESeidel (6. Dezember 2008)

Wahrscheinlich, dass die Prozessorlast beim Falten mit ATi GPU sinkt.
Im Folding Forum gibt es bereits seit längerem Beta Dll-Dateien zum Downlaod, die genau das machen.

Ob damit die HD48XX Karten besser ausgelastet und damit ihr Potenzial genutzt wird, weiß ich jetzt nicht.
Bisher liegen sie nur knapp über einer HD3870 trotz deutlich höherer Shaderzahl.


----------



## Gast3737 (7. Dezember 2008)

die Beta Dll's haben bei mir nix geändert..da mein CPU@3,8ghz die Gpu immer gut bedient hat...es sinkt nur die Prozessorlast, aber die Ati-Gpu2 Clients sind nachwie vor sau instabil..das nervt am meisten


----------



## EGThunder (7. Dezember 2008)

Ich mache seit 2 Tage auch mal wieder mit.  Lasse aber nur meine GPU rechnen.

EG


----------



## nfsgame (7. Dezember 2008)

Wieso machst du eigendlich immer an/aus? Wegene der Stromkosten?


----------



## EGThunder (7. Dezember 2008)

Wenn du mich meinst, ja genau wegen der Stromkosten.  Deswegen mach ich mal sporadisch mit. Ich war ja mal unter den Top 10. *smile*

EG


----------



## nfsgame (7. Dezember 2008)

Nagut das ist nen Grund . Hab auch schon Schiss wenn die Stromrechnung kommt.


----------



## EGThunder (10. Dezember 2008)

Leute hab hier so nen kleines Problem. F@H erlaubt es mir nicht CPU+GPU laufen zu lassen. Wenn ich den CPU-Clienten starten will bricht er einfach ab. 

EG


----------



## MESeidel (10. Dezember 2008)

kommt gar keine Fehlermeldung?

schon probiert noch mal die neuste Client Version von der Homepage zu installieren?


----------



## klefreak (10. Dezember 2008)

eventuell keine richtige "Machine ID" vergeben ??
(jeder client ne andere??)


----------



## Leopardgecko (10. Dezember 2008)

EGThunder schrieb:


> Leute hab hier so nen kleines Problem. F@H erlaubt es mir nicht CPU+GPU laufen zu lassen. Wenn ich den CPU-Clienten starten will bricht er einfach ab.
> 
> EG




Haben die Clients unterschiedliche Machine-ID's?
Läuft der GPU-Client bereits, wenn du den CPU-Client startest?
Falls ja, probier mal folgendes:

Setze den laufenden GPU-Client auf "Pause, when done" (Rechtsklick auf Tray-Icon) und lass den GPU-Client die *WU zu Ende rechnen* !
Der GPU-Client geht dann in den Pause-Modus.
Dann kannst du den CPU-Client starten und anschließend den GPU-Client wieder aus dem Pause-Modus holen (Rechtsklick auf Tray-Icon und dann den Haken bei "Pause, when done" wegmachen).
Dann sollten beide Clients rechnen.


Sobald ein Client rechnet, kann ich keinen anderen Client starten, ohne das der bereits laufende Client beendet wird.
Der aktive Client muß seine WU abgearbeitet haben und im Pause-Modus stehen.
Erst dann kann ich einen zweiten Client starten, ohne das der erste deaktivieret wird.
Dieses Phänomen habe ich schon seit Anfang an und es hat lange gedauert, bis ich dahinter kam.
Andere scheinen das Phänomen bei Nutzung  mehrerer Clients offenbar nicht zu haben.


----------



## EGThunder (10. Dezember 2008)

Ich steige gerade mit dem aktuellen SMP-Clienten sowieso nicht durch. Der Installiert noch ein anderes Programm sobald ich die Install.bat anklicke und ich hab keine Ahnung was ich damit machen soll. Dann fragt mich der Client immer nach irgendwelchen Daten. Der alte 5.xx Client war da deutlich besser.

@Leopardgecko: Genau das selbe Problem habe ich auch, gut zu wissen.

EG


----------



## MESeidel (10. Dezember 2008)

EGThunder schrieb:


> Ich steige gerade mit dem aktuellen SMP-Clienten sowieso nicht durch. Der Installiert noch ein anderes Programm sobald ich die Install.bat anklicke und ich hab keine Ahnung was ich damit machen soll. Dann fragt mich der Client immer nach irgendwelchen Daten. Der alte 5.xx Client war da deutlich besser.



beim Ausführen der install.bat muss man den Nutzernamen unter Windows eingeben (aktuell angemeldeter wird vorgeschlagen, also in der Regel nur enter drücken).
Und dann das Anmelde-Passwort des Accounts (um sich bei Windows an zu melden) zwei mal eingeben.
Dann sollte zweimal "MPI is working" ausgegeben werden.

Danach noch eine Verknüpfung mit -smp Flag erstellen (die im Startmenü und Autostart ersetzen).


[EDIT]
funktioniert es denn, wenn du erst den CPU und dann den GPU startest?


----------



## EGThunder (10. Dezember 2008)

Das mit dem Benutzerlogin weiß ich ja, aber der fragt mich noch etwas ganz anderes. Aber ich glaube, ich habe auch den falschen Clienten geladen: --> 6.22 beta2 for Deino MPI (32-bit only)

Ich werde mal diesen laden: --> 6.22 beta2 for MPICH (32-bit or 64-bit)

EG


----------



## EGThunder (11. Dezember 2008)

Ok jetzt hatte ich mal den anderen SMP-Clienten versucht, da kam immer der Fehler das er den Core nicht entpacken konnte. Gut dachte ich mir, dann installierst du wenigstens den normalen CPU-Clienten.

Hier bekomme ich aber auch den Fehler das er keinen Core laden/installieren kann. Ich habe dem GPU-Clienten Machine ID2 zugewiesen und beim CPU-Clienten es mit 1 + 3 versucht. Jeweils ohne Erfolg. Was nun?

EG

Edit: Der Fehler tritt auch ohne aktiven GPU-Clienten auf aber auch wenn ich ihn im Pause-Modus habe.


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Dezember 2008)

Leopardgecko schrieb:


> Sobald ein Client rechnet, kann ich keinen anderen Client starten, ohne das der bereits laufende Client beendet wird...
> ...Andere scheinen das Phänomen bei Nutzung mehrerer Clients offenbar nicht zu haben.


 
Stimmt, habe dieses Problem (gottseidank) nicht
Ich kann alles; und in jeder denkbaren Reihenfolge starten - ohne Probleme

@EGThunder
6.22 beta2 for MPICH (32-bit or 64-bit) ist absolut korrekt
Wichtig ist, dass du *wirklich* alles "Alte" sauber deinstalliert hast
Sonst kann es - unter Anderem - zu "kann core nicht entpacken" kommen


----------



## EGThunder (11. Dezember 2008)

Es war vorher gar kein CPU-Client installiert, ich habe erst seit knapp einer Woche den GPU-Client im Betrieb. Davor hatte ich Windows neuinstalliert. 

EG


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Dezember 2008)

Das ist irgendwie sch....ade

Könnte es sein, dass dich VISTA irgendwie "blockiert" - aka. führst du alles unter ADMIN aus??


----------



## EGThunder (11. Dezember 2008)

Also als Admin bin ich angemeldet und der GPU-Client läuft ja auch ohne Probleme. Ich denke ich werde es erstmal beim GPU-Client belassen. Der macht ja im Moment auch ganz gut Punkte. 

EG

Edit: Ich fass es nicht, es lag wirklich an den Administrator Rechten, hab das Programm nun damit ausgeführt und nun rennt der Client. DANKE


----------



## schranzhans (11. Dezember 2008)

Hi! Bei mir geht seltsamerweise der cpu account unter vista 64 auch nicht?!
Auch wenn ich es als admin ausführe...
Aber ich falte dafür mit einer gtx280 und einer ps3.


----------



## SilentKilla (11. Dezember 2008)

schranzhans schrieb:


> Hi! Bei mir geht seltsamerweise der cpu account unter vista 64 auch nicht?!
> Auch wenn ich es als admin ausführe...
> Aber ich falte dafür mit einer gtx280 und einer ps3.



Is eh effektiver, was Punkte pro kWh angeht.


----------



## Lochti (13. Dezember 2008)

So melde mich mal wieder so langsam zurück , meine Gesundheit hatte mir ein Strich durch die rechnung gemacht  aber nun bin ich wieder hier , in meinen Revier !


----------



## schrotflinte56 (13. Dezember 2008)

hab vorrübergehend eine 4850 drin aber die hat andauernd hänger
is echt frustrierend...


----------



## sataan1234 (13. Dezember 2008)

Lochti schrieb:


> So melde mich mal wieder so langsam zurück , meine Gesundheit hatte mir ein Strich durch die rechnung gemacht  aber nun bin ich wieder hier , in meinen Revier !






na endlich is der Lochti back....


----------



## Bumblebee (14. Dezember 2008)

Ich wollte nur kurz - in aller Bescheidenheit (*Grosskotz*) - anmerken 
Ich bin jetzt F@h *Doppelmillionär*


----------



## benjasso (14. Dezember 2008)

Glückwunsch, jetzt kannst du ja mir helfen da hin zu kommen


----------



## caine2011 (14. Dezember 2008)

weiß wer warum ich meine 4850 nich zu 100% ausgelastet bekomme gpu-z zeigt mir immer zw. 88-91% an
liegt das vlt. daran ,dass  ich übertakte??
auch priorität auf echtzeit bringt nix
seit dem ich ccc 8.12 draufhabe keine hänger mehr

meine cpu ist ein x2 5000@2,8ghz

danke für eure hilfe schon mal im voraus


----------



## nfsgame (14. Dezember 2008)

Es kann sein das deine CPU die Graka limitiert.


----------



## caine2011 (14. Dezember 2008)

bei 2x 2,8 ghz das kann ich nicht glauben


----------



## <--@ndré--> (14. Dezember 2008)

Da du als Ava einen AMD hast, glaube ich mal du hast auch einen.
Und dann kann 2,8GHz durchaus limitieren. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## caine2011 (14. Dezember 2008)

was bräuchte ich denn für ein rechenmonster ?
außerdem poste ich doch was ich für ein proz habe (mein erster post hier)AMD ATHLON X2 5000+ @2x2,8ghz


----------



## klefreak (14. Dezember 2008)

Caine2011 schrieb:


> bei 2x 2,8 ghz das kann ich nicht glauben




wie ist die CPU auslastung wenn du nur den GPU CLient laufen hast??

wenn man nicht die neuen BETA Dll's verwendet braucht der Client bei ATI karten meistens einen ganzen kern und kann daher nicht die ganze Leistung bringen, außerdem gibt es da sicher einen gewissen Overhead, so dass eine Karte selten "Ganz" ausgelastet ist

mfg Klemens


----------



## caine2011 (14. Dezember 2008)

also ohne cpu client liege ich bei 20-30% rechenlast(nur gpu)
und gpu-z 90%
wenn ich cpu+gpu laufen lasse 80-100% cpu last
und gpu-z zw. 90-91 %

 ka
siehts also ich nehme die betadll die seit ccc8.12 auch endlich stabil sind


----------



## SilentKilla (15. Dezember 2008)

Glückwunsch Ratzinger_Sepp. Wir haben vor kurzem die 3 Millionen-Marke überschritten.

Oh, bäh, wieso stinkt es hier auf einmal so?


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Dezember 2008)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> Oh, bäh, wieso stinkt es hier auf einmal so?


 
Das war ich - mit meinem Post
Aber irgendjemand musste dich/euch ja drauf stossen 

GROSSES Grats an euch beide


----------



## SilentKilla (15. Dezember 2008)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Das war ich - mit meinem Post
> Aber irgendjemand musste dich/euch ja drauf stossen
> 
> GROSSES Grats an euch beide



Den Post hab ich ja noch gar net gelesen.
Eigentlich hab ich ja auch gerade rumgestunken. 

Aber natürlich auch einen herzlichen Glühstrumpf an dich für die 2 Mille. 

EDIT:

In etwa einer Woche durchstößt das Team die 100.000.000 Marke. WOW


----------



## nfsgame (15. Dezember 2008)

Respekt! Ichr werdet ja unaufholbar! Da muss ich wohl auch mal aufrüsten.


----------



## EGThunder (15. Dezember 2008)

Der Verlauf ist auch wieder positiv vom Team.  Also immer weiter so. 

EG


----------



## SilentKilla (16. Dezember 2008)

Platz 1 is back.


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Dezember 2008)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Respekt! Ihr werdet ja unaufholbar! Da muss ich wohl auch mal aufrüsten.


 
Ist natürlich eine Möglichkeit

Problem ist bloss, die ganze Sache ist etwas "schizophren"
Einerseits hilft natürlich alles dem Team - und vor allem der Forschung
Auf der anderen Seite; die Schnellsten/Stärksten/was auch immer sind das ja nicht *selber* (ausser sie sind eine KI  ) sondern ihre Hardware

Und somit kann keiner *für sich* in Anspruch nehmen er sei der Beste sondern nur, wenn überhaupt, er habe die beste Hardware

Ich denke (hoffe) aber, dass wir alle erwachsen genug sind um solche "pubertären" Dinge zu lassen


----------



## EGThunder (16. Dezember 2008)

Also ich glaube kaum das es hier darum geht wer hat den "längsten", sondern eher das wir alle unsere Hardware für einen guten Zweck einsetzen und das wir im Team erreichen wollen die Top 25 zu knacken. 

EG


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Dezember 2008)

EGThunder schrieb:


> Also ich glaube kaum das es hier darum geht wer hat den "längsten", sondern eher das wir alle unsere Hardware für einen guten Zweck einsetzen und das wir im Team erreichen wollen die Top 25 zu knacken.
> 
> EG


 
Genau *das *denke/hoffe ich eben auch ..

Die Erfahrung mit unserer "Falte den Nikolaus"-Aktion hat mich dann aber doch etwas unsicher gemacht


----------



## MESeidel (16. Dezember 2008)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Und somit kann keiner *für sich* in Anspruch nehmen er sei der Beste sondern nur, wenn überhaupt, er habe die beste Hardware
> 
> Ich denke (hoffe) aber, dass wir alle erwachsen genug sind um solche "pubertären" Dinge zu lassen



1.
zählt für viele zum Glück der Gedanke, an etwas gutem/nützlichem beteiligt zu sein.

2.
und selbst wer es nur der Punkte wegen macht, hilft der seinen Mitmenschen mehr als wenn er nur im HWbot ranked


----------



## DanielX (19. Dezember 2008)

Jetzt hab ich gerade den 1,4Ghz Celeron in meinem Thinkpad um sge und schreibe 210Mhz auf 1,61Ghz übertaktet. 

Und das alles um mehr Punkte zu machen. 

MfG DanielX


----------



## CrashStyle (19. Dezember 2008)

Mit meiner 9800GTX+ bin ich jetzt an nem punkt angekommen wo ich nur noch langsam an platzen gewinnen kann!?


----------



## nfsgame (19. Dezember 2008)

Wenn du öfter faltest dann gehts schon weiter hoch mit den plätzen .


----------



## <--@ndré--> (20. Dezember 2008)

Leute - sind wir jetzt *ein* Team oder nicht?

Gruß,
André


----------



## BlackDeath (21. Dezember 2008)

Eine frage, heute morgen hat der Gpu client ein prjekt beendet, fängt aber nun nicht mit einem neuem an.

Fahmon sagt mir: + Could not connect to Work Server |  Attempt #7  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.

Kann man da was machen?

Hab jetzt die ganze zeit ein Test Protein A vor mir was ich drehen kann.


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Dezember 2008)

Er hat einfach grad nix mehr zu tun - brauchst Geduld - kommt schon wieder


----------



## MESeidel (21. Dezember 2008)

Der Server, an dem der Client versucht ein WU zu bekommen könnte gerade down sein.


----------



## BTMsPlay (22. Dezember 2008)

also nichts gegen euer F@H aber ich beteilige mich lieber an an anderen Projekten ich hab mir den BOINC Manager heruntergeladen der erlaubt die Beteiligung an Dutzenden Projekten gleichzeitig.
Und Eiweiß falten gibts auch noch von einer französischen Uni mal an der stelle gesagt! Also rechnet mein Knecht fürs Klima, Seti und diverse andere Sachen. 

MFG BTMsPlay


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Dezember 2008)

BTMsPlay schrieb:


> also nichts gegen euer F@H aber ich beteilige mich lieber an an anderen Projekten ich hab mir den BOINC Manager heruntergeladen der erlaubt die Beteiligung an Dutzenden Projekten gleichzeitig.
> Und Eiweiß falten gibts auch noch von einer französischen Uni mal an der stelle gesagt! Also rechnet mein Knecht fürs Klima, Seti und diverse andere Sachen.
> 
> MFG BTMsPlay


 
Ist doch gut; hamm'mer kein Problem nein nicht
Jedem das Seine und mir das Meine - gelle??


----------



## Laskiwitz (23. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe da mal ne Frage bezüglich der Projekte.

Ich habe grade mal meinen MOnitor angemacht und als ich in Fahmon reinschaute zeigte er mir ppd=0 an.

Hab zuerst nicht verstanden warum, als ich mir dann die WU anzeigen lassen wollte stand dort unbekannt.

Kann ich trotzdem irgendwie feststellen, wie viele punkte diese WU´s machen??

Folgende Projekte sind bei mir grade als Unbekannt vermerkt:

4437 (R64, C4, G0)
4436 (R40, C1, G1)

mfg
Laskiwitz


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Dezember 2008)

Laskiwitz schrieb:


> Folgende Projekte sind bei mir grade als Unbekannt vermerkt:
> 
> 4437 (R64, C4, G0)
> 4436 (R40, C1, G1)
> ...


 
Tatsächlich ist es so, dass FahMon mit solchen "Beta"-Projekten Mühe hat
Irgendwann wird er dann geupdated und danach sieht man auch wieder die ppd.
Wichtig: du bekommst natürlich die Punkte auch wenn FahMon sie nicht sieht
In der Regel sind die "Eckdaten" aller 44**-Projekte identisch
225 Punkte // angestrebte deadline 43 Tage // max. deadline 63 Tage 

Hier noch eine Erklärung zu den von dir angesprochenen Projekten:

The central dogma of molecular biology is that DNA is transcribed into RNA, which is then translated into proteins. DNA and proteins have received a great deal of attention due to their respective roles as the encoding of life and the molecular machines that make life work. RNA, however, has been viewed as more of a molecular post-it note that simply passes information between its more interesting counterparts. Recent work, however, has demonstrated that RMA molecules also play important functional roles similar to proteins. Thus, we have taken an interest in understanding their folding as well. The objective of these projects is to gain a systematic understanding of RNA folding starting with small hairpin motiffs. A hairpin is just a single strand of RNA folded back on itself but plays some surprisingly interesting roles in biological systems. To understand these hairpins we have implemented a new sampling algorithm. Projects 4400-4432 constituted the first phase of this new sampling algorithm. Projects 4433-4499 are the next phase.


----------



## Laskiwitz (23. Dezember 2008)

Danke für den Erklärungstext....also handelt es sich bei meinen beiden Projekten um eine noch neue eingeführte Projektgruppe.


mfg
Laskiwitz


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (24. Dezember 2008)

moin leute wollte gestern mal wieder falten nachdem ich mich on meinem letzten wutausbruch erholt hatte und was merke ich... mein prozzi ist zu schwach die graka zu füttern ,im ernst der ist immer so bei 70%-80% und die graka langweilt sich mit 88% auslastung.
irgendwie krank und so bekommt man nichtmal vernünftig punkte rein (ne 300ppd wu in 4-5std.)

ist irgendwie lol, hat jemand von euch eine ähnliche erfahrung mit dem 6.23 gpu 2 clienten?

mfg


----------



## Lochti (24. Dezember 2008)

Wünsche alle
ein Schönes 
Weihnachtsfest !​


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Dezember 2008)

@xXx
nun - stimmt (leider)
Dein Athlon "reisst" natürlich tatsächlich nicht viel

Die 48xxer - GraKa's werden leider auch immer noch nicht optimal unterstützt
Hast du tatsächlich immer noch den Cata 8.9 drauf?
Da würde sich der Update auf den 8.12er lohnen

Eigentlich solltest du mit der GraKa auf ca. 2200-2500+ ppd kommen





Lochti schrieb:


> Wünsche alle​
> 
> ein Schönes ​
> Weihnachtsfest !​


 

Dem schliesse ich mich an


----------



## djCvtKinG78 (24. Dezember 2008)

hy leuts,


hab mal versucht das hier zu kapieren!
aber keine chance!
was macht ihr hier und wozu braucht ihr meine rechenpower?
was ist FALTEN?was faltet ihr?bestimmt kein papier oder geschenkkisten!
war nen scherz!
das einzige was ich in erfahrung bringen konnte war,das ich meine ungenutzte cpu/gpu rechenpower zur verfügung stelle.
werd aber nicht schlauer aus dem was ich in dem alten thread gelesen habe.

was passiert da genau und was macht der client mit meiner rechenpower ?
hatte mal was gelesen irgendwo im nirvana von PCGH!
aber ich finde es nicht mehr.


mein sys besteht aus nem Athlon X2 6400+@3325GHz
4GB ddr2 800 ram
Palit radeon 4850 512MB

gruss,ben


_*hab mal gegoogelt!
und es verstanden.*_


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (24. Dezember 2008)

@ bumblebee: natürlich habe ich mittlerweile den 8.12er drauf und mir ist auch grade aufgefallen das ich ihn ja runtergetaktet hatte meinen athlon um über nacht nicht die stadtwerke leerzusaugen^^.
um die 3000-3500ppds schaffe ich momentan, aber nur wenn absolut nix am pc gemacht wird.
hab ihn erstmal auf 3.12ghz hachgejagt,und nun um die 60-70% auslastung aber die ppds werden wohl(wie immer) lineal zur cpu übertaktung weiter ansteigen.

übrigens wünsche ich euch auch alle"*n*" ein schönes weihnachtsfest, was aber kein grund ist den akkusativ so frech zu unterschlagen, sofern mich meine minderwertige hauptschulbildung jetzt nicht gelinkt hat

mfg


----------



## grinser8 (24. Dezember 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

von mir auch ein frohes Weihnachtsfest ....

mfg

Grinser8


----------



## Laskiwitz (24. Dezember 2008)

@djCvtKinG78

Schau doch einfach mal auf Folding@home - Main
nach, dort findest du eigentlich alles für was F@H deine Rechenkraft nutzt.

Wie das PRogramm dann installiert findest du in den How-to Threads.

mfg
Laskiwitz

P.S 


Lochti schrieb:


> Wünsche alle
> ein Schönes
> Weihnachtsfest !



Dem schließe ich mich an


----------



## healermonk92 (24. Dezember 2008)

Allen n schönes Fest und n guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!!

mfg


----------



## Eiswolf93 (26. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Leute!

Ich habe mal mit F@H angefangen, aber ich checke das ganze noch nicht ganz.

Ich lass das Programm über meine 4850 laufen und habe schon mehrmals die 1000000 progress erreicht. 

Aber wie bekommt man Punkte?

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## CrashStyle (26. Dezember 2008)

Morgen müssten wir die 1Milliarde Punkte geknackt haben!


----------



## DanielX (26. Dezember 2008)

Und wieder ist das Team nen Platz hoch. 

MfG DanielX


----------



## benjasso (27. Dezember 2008)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Morgen müssten wir die 1Milliarde Punkte geknackt haben!


Ich möchte mal behaupten, dass wir das selbst nächstes Jahr nicht schaffen, da wir gerade "erst" die 100Mio Punkte-Marke durchbrochen haben.


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Dezember 2008)

benjasso schrieb:


> Ich möchte mal behaupten, dass wir das selbst nächstes Jahr nicht schaffen, da wir gerade "erst" die 100Mio Punkte-Marke durchbrochen haben.


 
Stimmt; nach 99 Mio. kommt 100 Mio. - und nicht eine Milliarde 

Aber ich verwechsle das auf meinen Kontoauszügen auch immer


----------



## CrashStyle (28. Dezember 2008)

UPS! Vertan.


----------



## Lochti (31. Dezember 2008)

Hi zusammen
wollte euch einen Guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2009 Wünschen !!​


----------



## Bumblebee (31. Dezember 2008)

Lochti schrieb:


> Hi zusammen​
> 
> 
> 
> wollte euch einen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2009 wünschen !!​


 
Na da sag ich doch danke, gleichfalls


----------



## CeresPK (1. Januar 2009)

Ach von mir an euch alle einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr,
hoffentlich sehen wir uns mal eventuel auf nen Forentreff


----------



## grinser8 (1. Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ein frohes neues Jahr wünscht euch 

euer

Grinser8


----------



## nfsgame (1. Januar 2009)

Hi wünsche euch auch allen nen Frohes neues Jahr!


----------



## schrotflinte56 (1. Januar 2009)

frohes neues!

mfg


----------



## Filico (1. Januar 2009)

Pünktlich zum Jahreswechsel läuft auch F@h wieder vernünftig bei mir. Ich hoffe, dass ich dem Team wieder jede Menge Punkte bescheren kann.

In diesem Sinne wünsch ich euch ein gesundes neues Jahr!


----------



## CrashStyle (1. Januar 2009)

Wan geht die Aktualisierung den Signatur wieder? Frohes neues


----------



## Laskiwitz (1. Januar 2009)

Da müsstest du dich schon im Forum von extremoverclocking mal melden. ^^

mfg
Laskiwitz


----------



## Eiswolf93 (1. Januar 2009)

Hi

Ich hab e ein Problem bei F@H auf meiner GPU(4850).

Immer wenn ich auf Pause drücke und z.B 1 Stunde COD4 zocke und dann wiedwer starte, beginnt er immer vom neuem.

Woran kann das liegen???, wenn das so weitergeht, kann nich nicht mehr weiter falten, da mir dann das alles zu doof wird.

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Januar 2009)

Schalt den Client mal komplett aus - benimmt er sich dann immer noch so?


----------



## EGThunder (4. Januar 2009)

Sooo meine aktive Zeit ist erstmal wieder vorbei.  Ich werde nun nur noch falten, wenn ich den PC auch aktiv benutze. Da ich jetzt wieder täglich arbeiten gehe und somit fast nie zu Hause bin, geht das nicht mehr das der PC 24h läuft. Wenn ich Urlaub oder frei habe, ist das etwas anderes.

Ergo wird jetzt nur noch 3-5h am Tag gefaltet, wenn überhaupt. 

EG


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Januar 2009)

Da die Strompreise bei uns (Schweiz) ab 1.1.09 ordentlich steigen ist nun der Moment gekommen wo ich mich auch vom 24/7 verabschieden muss

Werde also ab morgen meine "Kisten" auch nur noch nachts - zum Billigtarif - laufen lassen können


----------



## schrotflinte56 (4. Januar 2009)

@Bumblebee
autsch ...so was ist echt ärgerlich...
ich habe noch die nächsten 2jahre meinen tarif.
tja und dann mal schauen was die armen gebeutelten konzerne dann verlangen

mfg


----------



## Masterwana (4. Januar 2009)

Ich meld mich mal wieder zurück

Kam die Tage mal auf die Idee den neuen Cataclyst zu installieren und was seh ich da? F@H ist mit dabei, also gleich mal drauf gepackt

Die erste WU hab ich mitlerweilefertig und muss sagen die ATI 4850 is schneller als mein alter AMD 2800+




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Werd aber nur falten wenn ich am Rechner sitze.


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Januar 2009)

Masterwana schrieb:


> Ich meld mich mal wieder zurück


Na dann mal wööböö 



Masterwana schrieb:


> Kam die Tage mal auf die Idee den neuen Catalyst zu installieren und was seh ich da? F@H ist mit dabei, also gleich mal drauf gepackt


 
Ich hoffe mal, dass du für 70335 faltest


----------



## Kadauz (5. Januar 2009)

Seit ich Vista64 daruf hat, bekomm ich mit dem CPU Client kein Paket mehr. Es kommt immer "Core download error (#8,9,10,....), waiting before retry" Und dann das ganze nochmal mit den FOlgenummern. Die Firewall kann es nicht sein, da es auch nicht funktioniert wenn sie deaktiviert ist.
An was kanns liegen?


----------



## CrashStyle (5. Januar 2009)

CPU lohnt sich auch nicht! Dauert zu lang und den strom was dabei verbrauch wird rechnet sich net lasse den GPU rechen!


----------



## Kadauz (6. Januar 2009)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> CPU lohnt sich auch nicht! Dauert zu lang und den strom was dabei verbrauch wird rechnet sich net lasse den GPU rechen!



Trotzdem interessiert es mich. Mit dem GPU client funktionierts.


----------



## pr0g (6. Januar 2009)

Kann man auch GPU und CPU gleichzeitig falten lassen?


----------



## pr0g (6. Januar 2009)

Also GPU Client und CPU client gleichzeitig laufen lassen


----------



## Kadauz (6. Januar 2009)

pr0g schrieb:


> Also GPU Client und CPU client gleichzeitig laufen lassen



Klar kann man das!


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Januar 2009)

pr0g schrieb:


> Also GPU Client und CPU client gleichzeitig laufen lassen


 
Sicher doch - musst nur darauf achten, dass die Clients verschiedene Machine-ID's haben
Du wirst allerdings mit dem CPU-Client nicht sonderlich viel "reissen"


----------



## pr0g (6. Januar 2009)

sind 1435 PPD normal mit einer HD 4670? das kommt mir so wenig vor


----------



## nfsgame (7. Januar 2009)

2k sollten da schon drinn sein. Die basiert ja auf der 3870.


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Januar 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> 2k sollten da schon drinn sein. Die basiert ja auf der 3870.


 
Im Prinzip ja
Aber wie du ja selber bestens weisst ist es stark von der WU abhängig


----------



## <--@ndré--> (7. Januar 2009)

Bei mir läuft es wieder - hatte mit meinem Vista lange Zeit Probleme mit F@H, aber jetzt scheint es wieder zu gehen. Werde dann morgen auch mal eine WU fertig machen.


----------



## nfsgame (7. Januar 2009)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Im Prinzip ja
> Aber wie du ja selber bestens weisst ist es stark von der WU abhängig


Ja nee ist klar, ne?

@ <--@ndré-->: Bei mir läuft Folding seit gestern auch wieder. Nur meine 8800GT macht immernoch EUE's trotz neustem Treiber und Client .


----------



## <--@ndré--> (7. Januar 2009)

Bei mir nicht, läuft trotz neuer Treiber etc. mit gleichem Speed (~4700ppd).

Gruß,
André


----------



## Lee (7. Januar 2009)

Sagt mal, sind euere ATI´s auf einmal auch so schnell?

Meine 4870 macht mit dem neuen 6.23 Clienten und dem Cat. 8.12 satte 4700 ppd...


----------



## Kadauz (7. Januar 2009)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Bei mir nicht, läuft trotz neuer Treiber etc. mit gleichem Speed (~4700ppd).
> 
> Gruß,
> André



Hm, meine 88GT macht 4300......


----------



## <--@ndré--> (7. Januar 2009)

Liegt an den WUs, hatte jetzt auch eine die "nur" 4100ppd gemacht hat. Nun ja, mit OC erreicht ist bei den "normalen" 480p-WUs jetzt fast 5000. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## Kadauz (7. Januar 2009)

Wie hoch ist dein Shader Takt? Meiner nur bei 1674.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (7. Januar 2009)

Weiß ich gerade auf dem Kopf nicht, müsste ich morgen nachschauen.


----------



## Standeck (8. Januar 2009)

Lee schrieb:


> Sagt mal, sind euere ATI´s auf einmal auch so schnell?
> 
> Meine 4870 macht mit dem neuen 6.23 Clienten und dem Cat. 8.12 satte 4700 ppd...



Warum haben den die ATI´s vorher so wenig gemacht im Vergleich mit NV?


----------



## EGThunder (8. Januar 2009)

Kadauz schrieb:


> Seit ich Vista64 daruf hat, bekomm ich mit dem CPU Client kein Paket mehr. Es kommt immer "Core download error (#8,9,10,....), waiting before retry" Und dann das ganze nochmal mit den FOlgenummern. Die Firewall kann es nicht sein, da es auch nicht funktioniert wenn sie deaktiviert ist.
> An was kanns liegen?



Starte mal F@H mit Adminrechten, danach sollte es funktionieren.

EG


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Januar 2009)

Standeck schrieb:


> Warum haben den die ATI´s vorher so wenig gemacht im Vergleich mit NV?


 
Lese er das....



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Wie von mir und Anderen schon 113 mal (könnten auch 114 mal sein; hab irgendwann aufgehört mit zählen) angemerkt....
> 
> Die 48xxer sind (treiberseitig) immer noch nicht für F@h optimiert und laufen daher nur auf dem Vorgänger-Niveau


----------



## Kadauz (8. Januar 2009)

EGThunder schrieb:


> Starte mal F@H mit Adminrechten, danach sollte es funktionieren.
> 
> EG



Danke, funktioniert!


----------



## Standeck (8. Januar 2009)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Lese er das....



Danke, werde nie mehr fragen! Alles Klar jetzt!


----------



## Eiswolf93 (9. Januar 2009)

Hi

Ich habe eine Frage zu CF/SLI Systemen.

Ich habe gehört dass, wenn man 2 Clients laufen haben will, SLI/CF deaktivieren muss.

Was passiert wenn man nur einen Client laufen hat und SLI/CF an ist?

Rechnet dann nur einen GPU oder beide zusammen?

Und was ist besser, 2 Chips die eine WU berechnen(schneller), oder 2 WUs?

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Januar 2009)

Leider, Eiswolf, rechnet dann nur eine Karte und die andere "idelt" vor sich hin
Ausserdem kann jeder Chip nur eine WU bearbeiten also auf jeden Fall pro WU's ein Chip


----------



## SilentKilla (17. Januar 2009)

Die GTX 285 @ 738/1620/1323 rennt wie sau, sehr geil. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da macht die Graka alleine so viel ppd wie mein Rechner vorher mit 8800 GTX und Q6600 @ 3.6 GHz.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (17. Januar 2009)

Wow, wenn sie nur nicht so teuer wäre ...

Bei mir ist es was trist, was PPD angeht. 8800GT unter Vista 64:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß,
André


----------



## SilentKilla (17. Januar 2009)

@ <--@ndré-->

Das liegt aber an dem Projekt, was deine Graka bearbeitet hat. Die mit 511 Punkten sind bei mir auch ziemlich lahm. Da erreicht die GTX 285 übertkatet etwa 7000 ppd und meine 8800 GTX @ Ultra erreichte da nur knapp 4000 ppd.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (17. Januar 2009)

Trotzdem noch ein sehr großer Unterschied.


----------



## Kadauz (17. Januar 2009)

Meine 8800GT macht auch nur 3400 bei diesem Projekt.


----------



## nfsgame (17. Januar 2009)

Kadauz schrieb:


> Meine 8800GT macht auch nur 3400 bei diesem Projekt.


haha sei Froh! Meine liegt immoment bei glatt null.


----------



## CrashStyle (17. Januar 2009)

Meiner:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (21. Januar 2009)

PC Games Hardware - Team Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

wat los Leute?


----------



## benjasso (21. Januar 2009)

Meine GTX280 ist noch nicht da

Und wird wohl nie kommen. Die Euphorie sie für 240€ zu bekommen war zu groß.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (21. Januar 2009)

8800GT ist weg. xD


----------



## nfsgame (21. Januar 2009)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> 8800GT ist weg. xD


Jo miene auch


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Januar 2009)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> 8800GT ist weg. xD





nfsgame schrieb:


> Jo meine auch


 
Komisch - meine sind noch da 

Zur "SitzRiesen-Frage" - mache was ich kann; aber falte halt nimmer 24/7 von wegen teuer


----------



## MESeidel (21. Januar 2009)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> wat los Leute?


das gleiche wie bei allen Teams

Bestes Team: von 3700T auf 2800T PPD gefallen
[H]ardOCP - Team Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

stark GPU2 (nVidia) abhängiges Team: von 1250T auf 900T PPD gefallen
folding@evga - Team Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## benjasso (21. Januar 2009)

Dann würde ich mal auf die neuen Projekte tippen, welche bei mir und sicher allen anderen auch weniger ppd machen. Vielleicht will Stanford nicht mehr so viele Urkunden ausstellen müssen


----------



## Lochti (21. Januar 2009)

Hi zusammen,
ja ich lebe noch ,aber mit vielen problemmen mit system frezzer , mit der GF 9800 GTX+

Nun das problem , ich hoffe ich bekomme es so erklärt das man es auch versteht.

Wenn ich das system Starte (winxp) habe ich den Folding im Autostart drinne so das der automatisch geladen wird.

Nun das problem:
sobald ich z.B: Folding gestartet habe und dann den 
IE7 öffne um musik zu hören bei (youtu.... keine werbung) 
und dann noch vieleicht ein game zocke per IE7< das war schon viel ,aber manchmal lief es ! Bekomme ich ein *freezer* oder bluescreen !


Hi zusammen,
habe das Problem gefunden Das Motherboart macht mit den CPU Problemme !
Der AMD läuft auf einen ASUS boart , und kann nur bis 89 Watt Prossezoren unterstützen !

Bitte um rat !

Hi zusammen,
habe das Problem gefunden Das Motherboart macht mit den CPU Problemme !
Der AMD läuft auf einen ASUS boart , und kann nur bis 89 Watt Prossezoren unterstützen !


----------



## Julian Kruck (21. Januar 2009)

Mal ein paar Einstiegsfalter-Fragen:
1. Big packs verbrauchen im vergleich zu small weniger Arbeitsspeicher? Bringen die mehr punkte oder wo liegt der vorteil?
2. hab in meiner config 3min eingestellt, aber eine rückmeldung kommt in unregelmäßigen abtsänden von 14-19min. Ist das korrekt oder läuft da iwas schief?
3. Wird in absehbarer Zeit vollständig CF genutzt? Also ohne bastelein?
4. Ich habe auch eingestellt, dass das Prog 2000MB benutzen darf. Wird es dies jemals erreichen? Oder ist diese einstellung für etwas anderes?

Schon mal danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## MESeidel (21. Januar 2009)

@Julian Kruck

1. 
Big braucht mehr Speicher.
Evtl. bringen große ein  paar mehr Punkte.
Ich kann es aber nicht beweisen oder widerlegen.
Auf jeden Fall ist der Unterschied zu vernachlässigen!

2.
Das sind die Abstände, in denen der aktuelle Stand zwischengespeichert wird.
Damit nach Beenden und Neustart (auch Absturz) an der Stelle weiter gerechnet werden kann.
Die Ausgabe in der Log kommt immer wenn ein Prozent abgeschlossen ist.

3.
Das weiß keiner so genau.
Es ist schon ewig angekündigt.
Ist aber auch definitiv kein Haupt-Kriterium bei der Weiterentwicklung!

4.
Definitiv nicht


----------



## Julian Kruck (21. Januar 2009)

Okay, danke für deine Hilfe!
3. wär mir halt wichtig, weil dann könnt ich mal die volle Power der 4 kerne entfalten 
naja, mal abwarten was die zeit bringt. Derweil faltet mein server fleißig vor sich hin, wenns im langweilig is


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Januar 2009)

Mal noch ne andere Frage die mir in der Nase kitzelt

*karst10*, wo steckt er denn?? was macht er denn??
Kennt einer die Wahrheit die irgendwo da draussen ist??


----------



## SilentKilla (22. Januar 2009)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Mal noch ne andere Frage die mir in der Nase kitzelt
> 
> *karst10*, wo steckt er denn?? was macht er denn??
> Kennt einer die Wahrheit die irgendwo da draussen ist??



Keine Ahnung, ich hatte auch schon mal nach ihm geschriehen, keine Antwort. 

Jetzt ist mein größter Konkurrent weg.  Und es ist auch ein großer Verlust fürs Team.

Vllt. hat er den Stromverbrauch seiner Rechner unterschätzt und hat beim Anblick der letzten Stromrechnung nen Koller bekommen.


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Januar 2009)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, ich hatte auch schon mal nach ihm geschriehen, keine Antwort.
> 
> Jetzt ist mein größter Konkurrent weg.  Und es ist auch ein großer Verlust fürs Team.
> 
> Vllt. hat er den Stromverbrauch seiner Rechner unterschätzt und hat beim Anblick der letzten Stromrechnung nen Koller bekommen.


 
Wohl möglich, aber gleich *komplette* *Abstinenz* und ohne ein Wort??


----------



## C2THEK (22. Januar 2009)

Das schon merkwürdig!! Aber dafür bin ich wieder dabei!


----------



## SilentKilla (22. Januar 2009)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Wohl möglich, aber gleich *komplette* *Abstinenz* und ohne ein Wort??



Vllt hat man ihm auch den Strom abgedreht. 



C2THEK schrieb:


> Das schon merkwürdig!! Aber dafür bin ich wieder dabei!



Sehr gut.


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Januar 2009)

C2THEK schrieb:


> Das schon merkwürdig!! Aber dafür bin ich wieder dabei!


 
Joo - das ist fein


----------



## Julian Kruck (22. Januar 2009)

Bald dürfte meiner erste wu fertig sein. Wo kann ich den sehen auf welchem rang ich bin oder so?
hatte beim ersten start kein passkey angegeben. Habe ihn aber nachträglich in der client.cfg geändert. Ist dieser jetzt aktiv oder wie kann ich ihn aktivieren?


----------



## DerSitzRiese (22. Januar 2009)

Julian Kruck schrieb:


> Bald dürfte meiner erste wu fertig sein. Wo kann ich den sehen auf welchem rang ich bin oder so?
> hatte beim ersten start kein passkey angegeben. Habe ihn aber nachträglich in der client.cfg geändert. Ist dieser jetzt aktiv oder wie kann ich ihn aktivieren?




Passwort ist nicht notwendig.

DerSitzRiese - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

Hier zB. kannst du deine Statistik einsehen, einfach links nach deinem "Namen" suchen. Man taucht aber meist erst nach ein bis zwei WUs auf. Also Geduld.

Oder Hier: http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=teampage&teamnum=70335


----------



## Julian Kruck (22. Januar 2009)

Super ich heiß JK, da kann ich ned suchen, weil mindestens 3 buchstaben benötigt werden heißt das ich bin gar ned in der statistik bzw kann nie aufgenommen werden?


----------



## benjasso (22. Januar 2009)

Also auf der Stanfordseite  gibt es einen JK, aber wenn du das bist, hast du schon für das the motherboards.org team gefaltet. Oder es gibt schon einen anderen mit deinem Namen.
Ich seh gerade, dass es unten weiter geht, auch einer bei unserm Team 70335. Aber es gibt wohl doch mehrere mit dem Nick.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (22. Januar 2009)

Manno, ich kann wieder nicht falten - keine Grafikkarte mehr.


----------



## Julian Kruck (22. Januar 2009)

Ja da gibts einige aber solang da die punkte ned gemischt werden is mir des relativ egal
ich falte treu fürs PCGH-Team


----------



## MESeidel (22. Januar 2009)

Julian Kruck schrieb:


> Bald dürfte meiner erste wu fertig sein. Wo kann ich den sehen auf welchem rang ich bin oder so?
> hatte beim ersten start kein passkey angegeben. Habe ihn aber nachträglich in der client.cfg geändert. Ist dieser jetzt aktiv oder wie kann ich ihn aktivieren?



Passkey musst du die an deine E-Mail Adresse senden lassen.
Kannst nicht einfach einen eingeben ;o)

Folding@home - FAQ-passkey


----------



## Julian Kruck (22. Januar 2009)

Achso dachte des wär sozusagen ein passwort für den eigenen benutzernamen.
naja geht ja ohne auch oder?


----------



## <--@ndré--> (22. Januar 2009)

Ist auch ungefähr so - das schützt dich davor, dass du alle deine Punkte verlierst weil jemand anderes mit deinem Namen WUs rechnet.


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Januar 2009)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> PC Games Hardware - Team Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats
> 
> wat los Leute?


 
Schaut schee aus, nun 
Schwankt halt


----------



## D!str(+)yer (25. Januar 2009)

Need help -.-

Seid eben faltet meine GTX 285 endlich, aber ich bekomme den F@hmon nicht überredet mit dem GPU client zusammen zu arbeiten...

Gibts da nen trick ? Ich hab den aktuellsten F@hmon drauf (2.3.4)

//edit, hab mir die frage selbst beantwortet -.-

klappt jetzt!


----------



## C2THEK (25. Januar 2009)

Leute ab nächster Woche rasselts Punkte ohne Ende.....


----------



## SilentKilla (25. Januar 2009)

C2THEK schrieb:


> Leute ab nächster Woche rasselts Punkte ohne Ende.....



Kaufts du dir 2 GTX 295?


----------



## C2THEK (25. Januar 2009)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> Kaufts du dir 2 GTX 295?




...Abwarten


----------



## D!str(+)yer (25. Januar 2009)

C2THEK schrieb:


> Leute ab nächster Woche rasselts Punkte ohne Ende.....


 


SilentKilla schrieb:


> Kaufts du dir 2 GTX 295?


 

nein, weil meine GTX jetzt mit faltet 

Bei dem was die durch jagt  schick ich glatt mein Notebook prozi in rente


----------



## C2THEK (25. Januar 2009)

ganz genau   ...........


----------



## SilentKilla (25. Januar 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> nein, weil meine GTX jetzt mit faltet



Klasse. Willkommen im Club.  Wieviel ppd schafft deine?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (25. Januar 2009)

Ich hab vergessen nach der installation vom client neu zu starten  , deswegen zeigt mir f@hmon nix an.

Aber ich brauch für nen großen WU was weniger als 2 stunden


----------



## SilentKilla (25. Januar 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Ich hab vergessen nach der installation vom client neu zu starten  , deswegen zeigt mir f@hmon nix an.
> 
> Aber ich brauch für nen großen WU was weniger als 2 stunden



Wenn du mal gucken willst, was sie zu leisten vermag, dann zieh dir nochmal das Review von McZonk rein. Mein Folding@Home Teil ist heute fertig geworden und online gegangen. 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/39227-review-evga-geforce-gtx-285-a.html#a12


----------



## D!str(+)yer (25. Januar 2009)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> Wenn du mal gucken willst, was sie zu leisten vermag, dann zieh dir nochmal das Review von McZonk rein. Mein Folding@Home Teil ist heute fertig geworden und online gegangen.
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/39227-review-evga-geforce-gtx-285-a.html#a12




Habs schon gelesen 
Starkes ding 

ich denk mal meine wird was weniger bringen.
Ich hab ja "nur" 1512MHz Shadertakt.
Bin noch nicht weiter zum OCen gekommen.


----------



## SilentKilla (25. Januar 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Habs schon gelesen
> Starkes ding
> 
> ich denk mal meine wird was weniger bringen.
> ...



Den EVGA SSC Takt von 702/1584/1323 wird sie auf jeden Fall schaffen. 738/1584/1404 liefen bei mir nur unter 75°C stabil. Den Shadertakt von 1694 hat sie nur kurz durchgehalten. Wäre die Temperatur allerdings etwas geringer gewesen, hätte sie den Takt vllt auch stabil geschafft. Ich brauch unbedingt den passenden Accelero. Acrtic Cooling beeilt euch gefälligst.


----------



## MESeidel (25. Januar 2009)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/39227-review-evga-geforce-gtx-285-a.html#a12



Wow, scheint so als ob die großen WUs ganz gut auf dem G200 laufen...


----------



## <--@ndré--> (25. Januar 2009)

C2THEK schrieb:


> Leute ab nächster Woche rasselts Punkte ohne Ende.....



Bei Alternate eingebrochen?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (26. Januar 2009)

ich hab 2 probleme 

zum einen zeigt fahmon mir noch immer keine ppd und wann der WU fällig ist an (siehe Anhang)
Und zum anderen wurden mir noch keine punkte gut geschrieben -.-
Seid gestern Vormittag sollte da aber was zu sehen sein, oder!?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (31. Januar 2009)

sorry 4 doppelpost, aber sonst siehts ja keiner...

Kann es sein das wir heute wieder einen platz gut gemacht haben im teamranking  ?


----------



## Masterwana (31. Januar 2009)

Jep haben wir.
  
​


----------



## D!str(+)yer (31. Januar 2009)

Na dann hab ich ja doch richtig gesehen 

Rollt die Bierfässer rein


----------



## benjasso (1. Februar 2009)

Dann haben wir heute aber noch einen geschafft


----------



## MESeidel (2. Februar 2009)

Übrigens:
HD4870X2 Falten mit beiden Kernen unter Vista x64 ist mit Cat 9.1 möglich.
Sogar mit Crossfire aktiv und ohne Desktop zu erweitern.
Infos etwa ab Mitte der Seite:

Folding Forum • View topic - 4870X2 2 GPU clients@same time, howto


----------



## nfsgame (2. Februar 2009)

Toll da macht miene 8800gt ja mehr ppd


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Februar 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Toll da macht miene 8800gt ja mehr ppd


 
*DAS* war jetzt aber maximal un-nett - auch wenns ja die Wahrheit ist


----------



## Julian Kruck (2. Februar 2009)

Hmmm, ich versteh des ned die ATI HD4870 ja sogar die HD3870 hat mehr rechenpower als ne 8800gt und trotzdem schafft die gt mehr punkte des muss doch iwie mit der programmierung zusammen hängen, sei es treiberseitig oder vom client direkt.


----------



## Standeck (2. Februar 2009)

Julian Kruck schrieb:


> Hmmm, ich versteh des ned die ATI HD4870 ja sogar die HD3870 hat mehr rechenpower als ne 8800gt und trotzdem schafft die gt mehr punkte des muss doch iwie mit der programmierung zusammen hängen, sei es treiberseitig oder vom client direkt.



Ich beantworte das mal um Wasp und anderen altgedienten das zu ersparen, ich bin noch leidensfähig.  
Hier die Antwort. (Original Post find ich nicht.)

                     Zitat von *Bumblebee* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
_Wie von mir und Anderen schon 113 mal (könnten auch 114 mal sein; hab irgendwann aufgehört mit zählen) angemerkt.... 

Die 48xxer sind (treiberseitig) immer noch nicht für F@h optimiert und laufen daher nur auf dem Vorgänger-Niveau 


_


----------



## <--@ndré--> (2. Februar 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Toll da *macht miene *8800gt ja mehr ppd



Ist das so richtig oder müsste das Fettgeschriebene nicht heißen "machte meine" oder "macht eine"?


----------



## Julian Kruck (2. Februar 2009)

Standeck schrieb:


> Ich beantworte das mal um Wasp und anderen altgedienten das zu ersparen, ich bin noch leidensfähig.
> Hier die Antwort. (Original Post find ich nicht.)
> 
> Zitat von *Bumblebee*
> ...




ja schon, aber ich find des halt iwie traurig.
naja, ati sollte jetz lieber mal schaun dass sie des mit af wieder hinbekommen
aber iwie hät ich ich schonmal lust meine HD3870X4 spielen zu lassen


----------



## Standeck (3. Februar 2009)

Nur komisch, falls das am Treiber liegt: Jetzt kann mans sogar mit Crossfire laufen lassen, doch die Leistung erhöht sich immer noch nicht.

Was mich eher interessiert ist, wann Nvidia endlich einen Treiber oder sonstwas macht, das man nicht jedesmal SLI deaktivieren muss um zwei Grakas falten zu laßen. Das nervt mich schon etwas.


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Februar 2009)

Standeck schrieb:


> Nur komisch, falls das am Treiber liegt: Jetzt kann mans sogar mit Crossfire laufen lassen, doch die Leistung erhöht sich immer noch nicht.


 
Nope-ileinchen, das war eine missverständigende Missverständigungshaftigkeit - aka. es ist anders

Nicht der *ATI/AMD*-Treiber ist das Problem..
sondern die Folding-Software die die 48xxer wie 38xxer ansteuert - und noch nicht einmal das (absolut) optimiert
Ausserhalb von F@h geht dann aber schon die "Post ab" mit einer 48xxer

Allerdings ist die 8800GT nach wie vor eine *ausgezeichnete* Karte für alle Situationen "innerhalb vernünftiger Grenzen"


----------



## DanielX (3. Februar 2009)

Hatt den einer mal gehört das es in nächster Zeit da was tuht für die 4870, sprich wann sie mal gut unterstützt wird?

Weil ich hab zwei für mich am fallten und ich könnte schon nochmal nen Leistungssprung in den ppd gebrauchen. 

MfG DanielX


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Februar 2009)

Nun, es ist nicht so, dass *gar nichts* gemacht wird

Sowohl auf Seiten von ATI/AMD (nicht nur-aber auch) wird natürlich versucht ein Maximum aus der Hardware "herauszuquetschen"...

...als auch bei F@h werden zumindest die bestehenden GPU(2)-Clients verbessert (in kleinen Schritten) - der grosse "Hammer" steht aber (leider) noch aus


----------



## MESeidel (3. Februar 2009)

Es wird auch darüber nach gedacht, die Radeon HD3850 Benchmark Karte gegen eine Geforce zu tauschen.
(Getrennte Punkte für beide wird es nicht geben!)

Das würde wahrscheinlich bedeuten, dass viele nVidia Nutzer (wie auch ich) weniger PPD erreichen, da die NV Karten dann im Vergleich zur Bench-Karte nicht mehr so überlegen sind.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (3. Februar 2009)

Und schon wieder ein platz im Team Ranking


----------



## Kadauz (3. Februar 2009)

Wir gehen aber echt ab wies Zäpfchen...


----------



## Standeck (3. Februar 2009)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Nope-ileinchen, das war eine missverständigende Missverständigungshaftigkeit - aka. es ist anders
> 
> Nicht der *ATI/AMD*-Treiber ist das Problem..
> sondern die Folding-Software die die 48xxer wie 38xxer ansteuert - und noch nicht einmal das (absolut) optimiert
> ...



Ich hoff mal Nope -ileinchen ist nicht abwertend gemeint...... Hab dich glaub ich am Anfang auch mit irgendwas betitelt, sorry dafür und sim ma wieder gut.  

Es ist nur so, wenn Du *TREIBERSEITIG *sagst denk ich, wie jeder andere, automatisch an den Treiber der *Grafikkarte*! Und wenn jetzt ATI es schafft, falten bei aktiviertem Crossfire in ihrem neuen Treiber zu ermöglichen, aber die Faltleistung auch in diesem "Super Treiber" immer noch nicht optimiert ist, wäre das etwas schwach. Auf das bezog sich meine Aussage. 

Das das am Folding Client liegt hast Du, zumindest in der Antwort die Du mir auf diese Frage gabst, *NICHT *erwähnt.

MFG Standeck


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Februar 2009)

Uii herriee

Da hast du mich aber gründlich missverstanden - sorry wenn das so ankam

Nope = nein ... Verfreundlichung davon = Nope-ileinchen
Das war absolut *nicht* ein Name / Titel / was auch immer für dich

Und ja - dass du (und wohl auch Andere) meine Äusserung mit dem Treiber missverstanden haben war genau der Grund für meine Richtigstellung - ich hatte mich einfach schlecht / unklar ausgedrückt

btw. ich von meiner Seite kann nicht *wieder* gut  mit dir sein - es war nämlich nie anders


----------



## Standeck (3. Februar 2009)

OK super!   Dachte Nope heißt sowas wie Noob, aber das klingt ja auch ähnlich.  Jetzt verstehn wir uns! Ich bin wohl im Internet Slang noch nicht so trittsicher wie ich dachte.


----------



## SilentKilla (4. Februar 2009)

Ihr seid lustig. 

Guck euch mal das Team FTL. Wo haben die so viele aktive Member hergezaubert???


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Februar 2009)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> Guck euch mal das Team FTL. Wo haben die so viele aktive Member hergezaubert???


 
Ausgezeichnete Frage, das.... 
Oh - ich denke - *FTL* heisst *F*raking *T*eure *L*iga - mit Geld geht alles 

Nun, schon bald we*rrrrr*den* wi*rrr** Portugal (@Folding) platt machen und danach die Ukraine übe*rrrr*ollen* 

*man beachte das *rrr*ollende *rrrrr* und denke sich seinen Teil


----------



## Speed-E (4. Februar 2009)

Hehehe  ....... Und wenn die Uk*rrr*aine*rrr* 100 Proteine falten, dann falten wi*rrr* 100.000 Proteine für F@H. 

Bei mir gehts auch bald wieder los.


----------



## jaiby (4. Februar 2009)

Bin auch wieder dabei 
Hab mal wegen der Stromkosten n bissel Pause gemacht =D Meinen Eltern zuliebe...

Wolln wir auch noch anfangen die Proteine von Hand zu falten? Vielleicht werden wir dann ja noch schneller *g*

EDIT:
Diesmal mit ner Gainward 9800gt GS und nem E5200@Stock


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Februar 2009)

Na dann mal "*WB*" euch beiden und nun....
*räusper*
*Falte er mal los.. worauf wartet er.. hopp hopp*


----------



## jaiby (4. Februar 2009)

Physik war soooo langweilich, ich hab n bissel gefaltet^^ 8 mal hab ich das KinderBon-Papier gefaltet bekommen  Hatte sich bestimmt auch n Protein drin versteckt *g*


----------



## DanielX (4. Februar 2009)

8mal LOL ich dachte man kann ein Papier nur 7mal falten?


----------



## jaiby (4. Februar 2009)

is ja kein papier^^ und obs komplett gefaltet war... nunja, darüber lässt sich streiten
es war ne biegung drin


----------



## MESeidel (4. Februar 2009)

DanielX schrieb:


> 8mal LOL ich dachte man kann ein Papier nur 7mal falten?



Man kann Papier beliebig oft falten.
Es muss nur groß genug sein.
Bevor ich den Mathe Hefter wieder vor krame:

Folding Paper in Half Twelve Times


----------



## SilentKilla (4. Februar 2009)

MESeidel schrieb:


> Folding Paper in Half Twelve Times



Es gibt Formel für das Falten von Papier???   Wie abgefahren und sinnlos zugleich.


----------



## DanielX (4. Februar 2009)

OK, ich glaub dann war das was ich im Kopf hatte auf ein A4 Blatt oder so bezogen.


----------



## benjasso (4. Februar 2009)

Soweit ich weiß, ist schon irgendwann Schluss. Zur Orientierung: bei 10 mal falten hat man dann 2^10 = 1024 Schichten Papier. Ich denke, dass es dann, wenn nicht sogar schon eher, schwer wird das nochmal zu falten.

btt Ich bin jetzt auch mit einer GTX 260 dabei, bekomm aber meine 88GTS nicht parallel zum laufen


----------



## SilentKilla (4. Februar 2009)

benjasso schrieb:


> btt Ich bin jetzt auch mit einer GTX 260 dabei, bekomm aber meine 88GTS nicht parallel zum laufen



Nope das klappt nicht. War bei mir genauso. Ich wollte parallel zur GTX 285 noch eine 8800 GT betreiben. Vllt kennt ja jemand nen ausgeklügelten Trick. Ich hab schon einiges probiert.


----------



## C2THEK (4. Februar 2009)

So Leute, meine GTX 295 ist heute eingetrudelt - allerdings bekomm ich die 2.te Gpu nicht zum falten  (mdrun_gpu returned 7A (122))
Alles erdenkliche versucht (und ja sli ist deaktiviert )
weder BOINC noch F@H...


----------



## SilentKilla (5. Februar 2009)

C2THEK schrieb:


> So Leute, meine GTX 295 ist heute eingetrudelt - allerdings bekomm ich die 2.te Gpu nicht zum falten  (mdrun_gpu returned 7A (122))
> Alles erdenkliche versucht (und ja sli ist deaktiviert )
> weder BOINC noch F@H...



Das kriegen wir noch hin.

Hab eben net schlecht gestaunt, als mir FahMon den folgenden Wert angezeigt hat.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das mit einem single Graka/GPU System.


----------



## C2THEK (5. Februar 2009)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> Das kriegen wir noch hin.



Ich hoffe es *seufz*, bei mir liegt derzeit soviel leistung brach... krieg den s**t einfach nicht zum laufen


----------



## nfsgame (5. Februar 2009)

Hast du zwei Monitore angeschlossen?
Werden beide GPUs in GPU-Z mit korrekten Taktraten und Shadereinheiten erkannt?
Welcher Treiber?
SLI deaktiviert?

mehr fällt mir jetzt nicht ein^^

@SilentKilla: Das nenne ich mal heftig!


----------



## SilentKilla (5. Februar 2009)

Deaktivier noch PhysX. Ich hab im Folding Forum gelesen, dass das paar Probleme beheben. Beim Kumpel mit 2 8800 GT hats funktioniert. Bei ihm gibts seit dem keine EUEs im GPU Client mehr.


----------



## C2THEK (5. Februar 2009)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> Deaktivier noch PhysX. Ich hab im Folding Forum gelesen, dass das paar Probleme beheben. Beim Kumpel mit 2 8800 GT hats funktioniert. Bei ihm gibts seit dem keine EUEs im GPU Client mehr.



Ok danke! Probier ich sobald ich aus der Arbeit raus bin..


----------



## C2THEK (5. Februar 2009)

Perfekt! Funzt!!!! Genau das wars! Danke für den Tip


----------



## SilentKilla (5. Februar 2009)

C2THEK schrieb:


> Perfekt! Funzt!!!! Genau das wars! Danke für den Tip



Freut mich. Dann ran an den Speck, wir haben Punkte zu erfalten.


----------



## Standeck (5. Februar 2009)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> Freut mich. Dann ran an den Speck, wir haben Punkte zu erfalten.



Hey dein Avatar Bild ist ja hammergeil!  Ich und ein Kumpel haben uns grad bepisst vor Lachen! 

Wie kriegst du eigentlich deine riesen Anzahl Punkte zusammen? Was hast du den für ein Equipment am laufen?

Grüße 
    Standeck


----------



## MESeidel (5. Februar 2009)

Standeck schrieb:


> Wie kriegst du eigentlich deine riesen Anzahl Punkte zusammen? Was hast du den für ein Equipment am laufen?



Ich glaube der Silent hat seine Prozessoren und Grafikkarten extra niedriger getaktet.
Damit wir uns nicht so mies fühlen, wenn wir seine PPD sehen ;o)


----------



## SilentKilla (5. Februar 2009)

Standeck schrieb:


> Hey dein Avatar Bild ist ja hammergeil!  Ich und ein Kumpel haben uns grad bepisst vor Lachen!
> 
> Wie kriegst du eigentlich deine riesen Anzahl Punkte zusammen? Was hast du den für ein Equipment am laufen?
> 
> ...



Hey, vielen Dank.

Oho ich krieg bestimmt gleich Schläge, wenn ich sage, dass noch 2 Rechner von Kumpels für mich falten. 

Also:
2x Q9650 mit rund 4.5 GHz (seit heute, davor 2x Q6600 @ 3.6 GHz)
1x Q9450 @ 3 GHz (glaub ich)
1x GTX 285 @ 702/1584/1323
4x 8800 GT



MESeidel schrieb:


> Ich glaube der Silent hat seine Prozessoren und Grafikkarten extra niedriger getaktet.
> Damit wir uns nicht so mies fühlen, wenn wir seine PPD sehen ;o)


----------



## SilentKilla (5. Februar 2009)

Was hat das Forum mit diesem Post gemacht???


----------



## Standeck (5. Februar 2009)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> Hey, vielen Dank.
> 
> Oho ich krieg bestimmt gleich Schläge, wenn ich sage, dass noch 2 Rechner von Kumpels für mich falten.
> 
> ...



Gar nicht mal so viele wie ich dachte. Und Kumpels falten laßen, darüber hab ich auch mal nachgedacht. Ich hoff derjenige, dem ich meine 8800GT verkauft hab macht auch mal ein paar WU´s für mich, wenn er wieder I-Net hat natürlich.

Laufen die alle 24/7?

Bei mir laufen diese:

2 x GTX 280 @Standard
2 x 9800GT @ 660/?/?
1 x 8800GT @ 650/ 1798/ Standard
1 x Core i7 920 @ 3,2GHz
1x Athlon 64X2 3800+ @ 2.3 Ghz

Wenn ich bedenk das ich mir die x800 GT´s nur zum falten gekauft hab, bin ich wohl klinisch süchtig nach gefalteten Proteinen!

Grüße
    Standeck

P.S. Aber jetzt bin erst mal blank.


----------



## SilentKilla (5. Februar 2009)

Standeck schrieb:


> Laufen die alle 24/7?



Japp. 2 Rechner seit über einem Jahr. Der dritte ist vor ca. nem dreiviertel Jahr dazugestoßen.

Dein Equipmnet kann sich aber auch sehen lassen. Ist das alles deins?


----------



## Standeck (5. Februar 2009)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> Japp. 2 Rechner seit über einem Jahr. Der dritte ist vor ca. nem dreiviertel Jahr dazugestoßen.
> 
> Dein Equipmnet kann sich aber auch sehen lassen. Ist das alles deins?



Ja, letzte Woche ist der Core i7, eine zweite GTX280 und die beiden 9800 GT dazugekommen. Die 8800GT hab ich mir vor dem Jahreswechsel geholt. War ne 256MB Version. Ging für grad mal 66 Euro in meinen Besitz über. Zum Zocken nicht so toll wegen dem Speicher, zum falten aber super. 
Hätte gleich mehr davon bestellen sollen, weil jetzt ist sie nicht mehr lieferbar. 

Gehören Dir alle zwei Q9650?


----------



## SilentKilla (5. Februar 2009)

Standeck schrieb:


> Gehören Dir alle zwei Q9650?



Nicht schlecht. 

Nein, mir gehört nur einer. Ich hab auch "nur" einen Rechner. Reicht mir aber.


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Februar 2009)

Nun bin ich also auch durch die 3 Millionen-Schallmauer gerauscht - was einen "Folding-Junkie" wie mich natürlich freut ...
Dieser Post verfolgt aber hauptsächlich ein anderes Ziel

*Vorankündigung*

Zwischen Karfreitag und Ostermontag gehört meine ganze Faltleistung dann wieder mal dem Teamaccount
Ich werde ihn osterbunt färben und lade alle Kumpels hier ein es mir gleich zu tun
Zusammen könnten wir ihn mal wieder richtig "befeuern" und der Welt zeigen, dass PCGH eine Macht im binären Universum darstellt

Also - wir "ostern den Teamaccount bunt"
Seid ihr dabei?? - Ich mach dann später noch einen eigenen Topic dafür auf


----------



## D!str(+)yer (7. Februar 2009)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Nun bin ich also auch durch die 3 Millionen-Schallmauer gerauscht - was einen "Folding-Junkie" wie mich natürlich freut ...
> Dieser Post verfolgt aber hauptsächlich ein anderes Ziel
> 
> *Vorankündigung*
> ...



Ich würde mich anschließen


----------



## nfsgame (7. Februar 2009)

Jo bin auch wieder dabei


----------



## MESeidel (7. Februar 2009)

What, bin doch grade erst an ihm vorbei gezogen 0_o
Aber wenns denn sein muss^^

*Natürlich bin ich dabei!*


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Februar 2009)

MESeidel schrieb:


> What, bin doch grade erst an ihm vorbei gezogen 0_o
> Aber wenns denn sein muss^^
> 
> *Natürlich bin ich dabei!*


 
Ist ja noch hin bis dann - kannst noch vorlegen 

@allgemein - schön, dass ihr wieder dabei seid


----------



## schrotflinte56 (7. Februar 2009)

ich würde mich dem auch anschliessen!

mfg


----------



## Legume (7. Februar 2009)

Soa Jungens und Mädchen,

ich falte jetzt auch wieder weiter.

Würde mich auch anschließen..

mfg


----------



## Speed-E (8. Februar 2009)

Schliesse mich dem TA auch wieder an.


----------



## jaiby (9. Februar 2009)

wenn ich für 80 euro inkl versand an ein sli oder crossfireboard und einen prozzi komme, hau ich da 2 9600gso rein.... hat noch irgendeiner von euch sowas günstig abzugeben? *G*

In den Osterferien wird mein Rechner sowieso durchlaufen, bin dann eh in Norwegen (mir wird übel, wenn cih dran denke, wie teuer das is... also norwegen... das war locker noch ne dritte simme und 2 9600gso )

Teamaccount... naja, okay, mach ich dann mit *g*


----------



## jaiby (9. Februar 2009)

sieht gut aus mit board und prozzi! Jetzt noch nächsten Monat abwarten wegen den GSO`s und hoffen dass die noch günstiger werden

Meine PPD werden steiiiiiiiiiiigen...


Aber n Athlon X2 4000+ sollte ja für´s parallel zu den Graka´s falten reichen, oder?

Wieviel CPU-Last haben die Nvidia Karten auf der CPU, hat da jemand eine Ahnung?

Off-topic: Und dann werd ich sicher überlegen, ob ich nich den Rechner als normalen nehme  Mein anderer hat ja auch nurn E5200 und ne 98gt mit 1GiB Vram


----------



## Leopardgecko (9. Februar 2009)

jaiby schrieb:


> Aber n Athlon X2 4000+ sollte ja für´s parallel zu den Graka´s falten reichen, oder?
> 
> Wieviel CPU-Last haben die Nvidia Karten auf der CPU, hat da jemand eine Ahnung?



Mit der CPU kannst du allgemein nicht allzuviel reißen.
Ich habe in einem meiner PCs einen X2 4450e, der bringt bei den meisten WU nicht mal die hälfte der PPD meines PC mit einem E6700.
Da ich bei meinen PCs den SMP-Client nicht zum laufen bekomme, habe ich die Falterei mit der CPU ganz eingestellt, weil es sich einfach nicht rentiert.


Bei meinen 3 PCs (1x GTX260 / 1x 8800GTS640 / 1x 9600GT) schwankt die CPU-Last beim falten gerade mal zwischen 4% und 7%.


----------



## jaiby (9. Februar 2009)

bei meinem E5200 ist das auch bei ca 7° bei mir....
verhält sich das bei Amd anders?


UNd das mit dem sich nicht rentieren: Läuft doch eh 24/7, jeder Punkt und jedes Protein zählt 

Hab bei mir auch nur 2 Console-Clients laufen...


----------



## SilentKilla (9. Februar 2009)

Oho, wer hat mich denn bei den Top20 Producern überholt?!


----------



## C2THEK (9. Februar 2009)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> Oho, wer hat mich denn bei den Top20 Producern überholt?!



da räumt aber gut einer das Feld von hinten auf...


----------



## D!str(+)yer (9. Februar 2009)

-.- Folgendes problem...

Ich bekomme andauernd die Fehlermeldung "UNSTABLE_MACHINE"

Komischer weise aber nur direkt am Anfang von nem WU. 
Wenn der einmal angefangen hat, läuft der bis zum ende durch, kein thema, aber der muss erst mal anfangen!!
Was sehr ägerlich ist, da nicht die ganze zeit vor dem Rechner sitze ...

Die GraKa ist nicht übertaktet, läuft also @ stock.
Treiber ist aktuell (181.20 meine ich).

Hier mal ein auszug aus der logdatei:


> [20:02:38] Completed 100%
> [20:02:38] Successful run
> [20:02:38] DynamicWrapper: Finished Work Unit: sleep=10000
> [20:02:48] Reserved 75668 bytes for xtc file; Cosm status=0
> ...


Wenn ich den client dann neustarte läufts auch wieder auf anhieb...

Jemand ne idee?


----------



## jaiby (10. Februar 2009)

hhhhhhhmmmm... das Problem hatte ich auch mal, allerdings mit den alten Cores.... War ja bekannt, einige (auch ich) haben eine Faltpause gemacht, aber der fehler soll ja beseitigt sein (isser bei mir zumindest)...


----------



## nfsgame (10. Februar 2009)

Ich hatte den Fehler auch und kurz danach gaben die Spawas der Graka den Löffel ab.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (10. Februar 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ich hatte den Fehler auch und kurz danach gaben die Spawas der Graka den Löffel ab.




Das ist nicht gerade beruhigend 

Wenn dann soll die karte schnell den Geist aufgeben. Noch ist nix dran gemacht und Garantie drauf...


----------



## MESeidel (10. Februar 2009)

Na dann gibt es ja auch Garantie.
Ist mir natürlich klar dass das Haufen Aufwand ist mit Zurücksenden und Warten auf neue...

Hast du mal auf die Temperaturen geachtet?
Ansonsten - hmm - ist das die Consolen Version vom Client?
Einige sagen der läuft stabiler, Versuch kann nicht schaden.


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Februar 2009)

Hhhhmmmmmm...

Folding@Home GPU Core - Beta <==

Hhhhmmmmmm... - muss ich mir erst anschauen dat Teil


----------



## D!str(+)yer (10. Februar 2009)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Hhhhmmmmmm...
> 
> Folding@Home GPU Core - Beta <==
> 
> Hhhhmmmmmm... - muss ich mir erst anschauen dat Teil




Ja, das Beta hat mich auch gewundert ....

Aber die karte läuft ja auch so absolut ohne Probleme und Temps bleiben auch deutlich unter 80°


----------



## DanielX (10. Februar 2009)

Mal ne kurze Frage, wo sieht man die Top20 Producer?

MfG DanielX


----------



## D!str(+)yer (10. Februar 2009)

DanielX schrieb:


> Mal ne kurze Frage, wo sieht man die Top20 Producer?
> 
> MfG DanielX




Schau mal hier
PC Games Hardware Individual Users List - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats




Nach der Liste bin ich ja Top 50  und mache 0,59% der 24h avg vom Team aus^^


----------



## DanielX (10. Februar 2009)

Cool Danke, bin ja schon auf Platz 95. 

Muss ich wohl noch ein paar Kollegen und deren Rechner besuchen, wenn ihr wisst was ich meine. 

MfG DanielX


----------



## nfsgame (10. Februar 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Das ist nicht gerade beruhigend
> 
> Wenn dann soll die karte schnell den Geist aufgeben. Noch ist nix dran gemacht und Garantie drauf...


Ich warte auch schon fast zwei monate auf meine.  .


----------



## Lochti (10. Februar 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ich warte auch schon fast zwei monate auf meine.  .



Ich hätte an deiner Stelle schon nach einen monat ERSATZ Verlangt !


----------



## nfsgame (10. Februar 2009)

Na komm was willst du von Conrad erwarten !?

Naja einer der Rechnr funktioniert ja noch.


----------



## Lochti (10. Februar 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Na komm was willst du von Conrad erwarten !?
> 
> Naja einer der Rechnr funktioniert ja noch.



Den würde ich sagen ,
entweder neue Karte oder mein Geld !
(Na hat Folding mit den Punkten wieder mal Problemme ) ?


----------



## C2THEK (10. Februar 2009)

was ist den auf einmal mit den stats los? werden die nicht mehr geupdatet?


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Februar 2009)

C2THEK schrieb:


> was ist den auf einmal mit den stats los? werden die nicht mehr geupdatet?


 
Ja, die schreiben nur noch *NULLER*


----------



## D!str(+)yer (10. Februar 2009)

Nur noch nuller?
Bei mir wird einfach ununterbrochen angezeigt das die stats aktualisiert werden -.-


----------



## nfsgame (10. Februar 2009)

Lochti schrieb:


> Den würde ich sagen ,
> entweder neue Karte oder mein Geld !
> (Na hat Folding mit den Punkten wieder mal Problemme ) ?


Naja ich hab schon ne Mail hingeschickt und denen ne Frist gesetzt. Wenn di eende dieser Woche nicht wieder da ist will ich mein Geld zurück. 
Ist das in den Klammern an mich gerichtet!?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (10. Februar 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Naja ich hab schon ne Mail hingeschickt und denen ne Frist gesetzt. Wenn di eende dieser Woche nicht wieder da ist will ich mein Geld zurück.
> Ist das in den Klammern an mich gerichtet!?




Das bezweifel ich, also das das an dich gerichtet ist -.-

Es werden seid heut morgen keine Punkte mehr gut geschrieben, falls es dir noch nicht aufgefallen ist


----------



## MESeidel (10. Februar 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Es werden seid heut morgen keine Punkte mehr gut geschrieben, falls es dir noch nicht aufgefallen ist




Hat auch was gutes.
Morgen gibt's doppelte Punkte


----------



## C2THEK (10. Februar 2009)

MESeidel schrieb:


> Hat auch was gutes.
> Morgen gibt's doppelte Punkte



das will ich hoffen


----------



## nfsgame (10. Februar 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Das bezweifel ich, also das das an dich gerichtet ist -.-
> 
> Es werden seid heut morgen keine Punkte mehr gut geschrieben, falls es dir noch nicht aufgefallen ist


Achso. Dann mach es doch das nächste mal bitte in nem anderen Absatz .
Nee ist mir noch nicht aufgefallen. Bin ja eben erst nachhause gekommen.


----------



## klefreak (10. Februar 2009)

ich find's nicht so schlecht, dass es derzeit keine punkte ginbt, so kann ich nicht so schnell plätze verlieren 

mfg Klemenes


----------



## SilentKilla (10. Februar 2009)

klefreak schrieb:


> ich find's nicht so schlecht, dass es derzeit keine punkte ginbt, so kann ich nicht so schnell plätze verlieren
> 
> mfg Klemenes



Aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben. Morgen hast du dann die doppelte Zahl an Plätzen verloren.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (10. Februar 2009)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> Aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben. Morgen hast du dann die doppelte Zahl an Plätzen verloren.



Der war gemein 



MESeidel schrieb:


> Hat auch was gutes.
> Morgen gibt's doppelte Punkte



Ich wills hoffen 
Mein marsch nach oben wird gestoppt ^^


----------



## Lochti (10. Februar 2009)

hm,
(DAS IN DEN KLAMMERN HAT DOCH JEDER GELESEN ODER )
Nein ?

klar doch wenn nicht hat es sich jetzt eh rumgeschrieben mit den Punkten !

@*nfsgame*
*>*Und das mit der Frist, hätte ich schon nach Zwei Wochen Gemacht !<


----------



## jaiby (10. Februar 2009)

Soo, hier der Grund für den Ausfall: Folding@home: Main AS and stats down, ETA for fix 10am pacific time

Statsserver ist down.
Aber an sich sollten die Punkte nicht verloren gehn....
Oder lieg ich da falsch?
Aber wenn das stimmt, wird meine hourly production auf einem utopischen Wert sein *g*


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Februar 2009)

jaiby schrieb:


> Soo, hier der Grund für den Ausfall:


 
Na die schreiben da aber wieder mal was zusammen 
zumBleistift: "GPU ist nicht betroffen" - aha - *darum *hatte ich (und alle Anderen) einen Nuller nach dem andern geschrieben - weil GPU *nicht *betroffen ist/war  **



jaiby schrieb:


> Aber an sich sollten die Punkte nicht verloren gehn....
> Oder lieg ich da falsch?


 
Kommt darauf an ob du es ihnen glaubst oder nicht...

Ich jedenfalls habe in der "kaputten" Zeit - bei gleichem Faltverhalten wie sonst - *zufälligerweise* ca. 4000 ppd weniger gemacht als sonst...

** oder sie meinten es "andersrum"
der Haupt-AS ist grade mal etwas tot - aber der Backup-AS sollte sich die Updates eigentlich merken und die GPU sind eh auf einem anderen AS
Sobald der Haupt-AS wieder läuft werden dann der Backup und der "andere" alles brav an den Haupt melden *zwitscher* *zwitscher*


----------



## nfsgame (11. Februar 2009)

Mein PC hat über nacht nen BSOD gemacht . Und nu hat er die ganze Zeit nicht gerechnet. Und das schlimmste: Der SMP fängt nochmal von vorne an! 
Der war doch schon bei 85%!


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Februar 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Mein PC hat über nacht nen BSOD gemacht . Und nu hat er die ganze Zeit nicht gerechnet. Und das schlimmste: Der SMP fängt nochmal von vorne an!
> Der war doch schon bei 85%!


 
Das ist natürlich *auch* übel - seine Punkte so zu verlieren
Nun vertrage ich meine -4000 schon leichter 

*UPDATE:*
Irgendwie sind wohl die Probleme noch nicht ganz vom Tisch
Updates von 12pm und 3pm sind aktuell noch nicht in der Statistik


----------



## benjasso (11. Februar 2009)

Kann mir mal einer sagen, was das ist?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier noch der Log


Spoiler



--- Opening Log file [February 11 21:48:02 UTC] 


# Windows CPU Console Edition #################################################
###############################################################################

                       Folding@Home Client Version 6.23

Folding@home - Main

###############################################################################
###############################################################################

Launch directory: D:\Programme\Folding @ Home\Windows Konsole
Executable: D:\Programme\Folding @ Home\Windows Konsole\Folding@home-Win32-x86.exe


[21:48:02] - Ask before connecting: No
[21:48:02] - User name: benjasso (Team 70335)
[21:48:02] - User ID: 722B655A3BF4DBA1
[21:48:02] - Machine ID: 1
[21:48:02] 
[21:48:02] Loaded queue successfully.
[21:48:02] 
[21:48:02] + Processing work unit
[21:48:02] Core required: FahCore_78.exe
[21:48:02] Core found.
[21:48:02] Working on queue slot 01 [February 11 21:48:02 UTC]
[21:48:02] + Working ...
[21:48:02] 
[21:48:02] *------------------------------*
[21:48:02] Folding@Home Gromacs Core
[21:48:02] Version 1.90 (March 8, 2006)
[21:48:02] 
[21:48:02] Preparing to commence simulation
[21:48:02] - Ensuring status. Please wait.
[21:48:19] - Looking at optimizations...
[21:48:19] - Working with standard loops on this execution.
[21:48:19] - Created dyn
[21:48:19] - Files status OK
[21:48:20] - Expanded 414615 -> 10723689 (decompressed 2586.4 percent)
[21:48:20] - Starting from initial work packet
[21:48:20] 
[21:48:20] Project: 2620 (Run 35, Clone 11, Gen 39)
[21:48:20] 
[21:48:20] Entering M.D.
[21:48:27] Protein: p2620_p1475_tet1_03_1 t= 20000.00000
[21:48:27] 
[21:48:27] Writing local files
[21:48:27] Gromacs error.
[21:48:27] 
[21:48:27] Folding@home Core Shutdown: UNKNOWN_ERROR
[21:48:30] CoreStatus = 79 (121)
[21:48:30] Client-core communications error: ERROR 0x79
[21:48:30] This is a sign of more serious problems, shutting down.


----------



## Julian Kruck (12. Februar 2009)

Hatte auch mal sowas.
Hab WU gelöscht und den Core. Dann müsste er beim nächsten starten nen anderen Core runterladen. Hat bei mir aufjedenfall so funktioniert.


----------



## Bumblebee (12. Februar 2009)

Ich habe echt keine Ahnung wie es kommt - passiert mir aber auch so ca. 1 Mal alle 2 Monate
In dem Fall lösche ich einfach alles raus und installiere neu - dann ist wieder Ruhe


----------



## C2THEK (12. Februar 2009)

Also diese lahme Aktualisierung der Stats macht mich noch wahnsinnig


----------



## klefreak (12. Februar 2009)

Ihr fiesen Falter !!  

mein kleiner 6850 und die HD2900 falten eh schon 24/7

wenn mein kleiner Rechner das liest dann ist er immer ganz deprimiert und ich muss wieder seinen WaKü Schluckauf beruhigen 

--> bei mir gibts auch regelmäßig nen bluescreen, aber nur bei bestimmten WU's die löscht man und dann rennt das ganze wieder, da aber meine Graka ein massives DVI probelm hat (flackern...) kann es auch sein dass einfach die Graka für die Fehler zuständig ist, aber die wird eh ausgetauscht 

frohes Falten !

mfg Klemens


----------



## nfsgame (12. Februar 2009)

klefreak schrieb:


> Ihr fiesen Falter !!
> 
> mein kleiner 6850 und die HD2900 falten eh schon 24/7


Och wie niedlich 




> wenn mein kleiner Rechner das liest dann ist er immer ganz deprimiert und ich muss wieder seinen WaKü Schluckauf beruhigen


Nadann mal los sonst verschliuckt er sich noch mit dieser für ihn astrnomischen Last .



> --> bei mir gibts auch regelmäßig nen bluescreen, aber nur bei bestimmten WU's die löscht man und dann rennt das ganze wieder, da aber meine Graka ein massives DVI probelm hat (flackern...) kann es auch sein dass einfach die Graka für die Fehler zuständig ist, aber die wird eh ausgetauscht


Die ärmste HD2900. Völlig überfordert. Schick sie in den Ruhestand und klopp ne GTX285 rein.



Nicht ernstnehmen was ich geschrieben hab  .


Ich hab da noch was: Schonmal nen gestorbenen Client gesehen?



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MESeidel (12. Februar 2009)

0_o Mobbing fetzt^^


----------



## schrotflinte56 (12. Februar 2009)

solange es nicht einen selber trifft

mfg


----------



## nfsgame (12. Februar 2009)

MESeidel schrieb:


> 0_o Mobbing fetzt^^


War ja nur als Spaß gemeint Ich hoffe er versteht es .


----------



## Wicke75de (12. Februar 2009)

Ach wie gern würde ich meine Rechner auch mal 24/7 laufen lassen, aber dann dreht meine Frau mir die Sicherungen raus und Futter gibt es nur noch kalt.


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Februar 2009)

Bin ich aber froh - bin ich "altes Modell"
Ich hab noch keine Sicherungen 

Und kalt essen ist gut gegen Speiseröhrenkrebs


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Februar 2009)

Ich bin's nochmal - diesmal ernsthaft(er)

PC Games Hardware - Team Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats sagt mir, dass wir etwa *2 Monate* von Platz 40 entfernt sind

Wie dieses?? - fragt sich der geneigte Leser..

Nun, wenn wir nicht etwas Kohle nachschmeissen wird das Taiwan-Team _brutal_ über uns hinwegwalzen und sich Platz 40 holen

...... Ich habe meinem Lokführer befohlen auf 24/7 umzustellen ......


----------



## nfsgame (13. Februar 2009)

Ich mache schon 24/7. Auch wenns nicht so aussieht .
Ich könnte dann aber, ich denke in ungefähr nem Monat, richtig loslegen.


----------



## caine2011 (13. Februar 2009)

mehr als 24/7 kann ich auch nicht, es sei denn mir sponsert jemand hardware, denn strom kostet bei mir im studentenwohnheim nix


----------



## D!str(+)yer (13. Februar 2009)

Wenn ich hier nen vernünftigen i-net Anschluss hätte würd ich noch mit nem 2ten System 24/7 Falten, aber das shice UMTS geht nur an einem rechner


----------



## klefreak (13. Februar 2009)

@nfsgame  kein Problem, ich bekomm das schon nicht in den falschen Hals 

nachdem ich grad meinem PC ne WaKü und ein neues Case spendiert habe schauts derzeit etwas düster aus mit neuer Hardware  mal schauen was nach meinem Tutotjob auf er UNI drinnen ist 

@Caine2011 in meinem Studentenheim kommt der Strom auch aus der Steckdose  daher kann ich mir das leisten, meine bessere Hälfte hat mir keine Sicherungen raus aber "leider" müssen wir immer bei ihr schlafen da der PC trotz WaKü noch zu laut ist; außerdem hat der doch keine ausschaltknopf oder?? 

@bumblebee:

ja die Faltmoral lässt derzeit etwas zu wünschen übrig aber hoffentlich besset sich das bald wieder .


mfg Klemens

ps: Mobbin kenn ich nur von Wischmobbing


----------



## jaiby (13. Februar 2009)

Aaaaaaalso, ich falt schon 24/7 mit Laptop (Nur CPU) und Computer (GPU und CPU)...
Aber in ca nem halben Monat sollten 2 weitere 88gt drin sein, MoBo und CPU hab ich schon, Ram nehm ich 2 Gig aus meinem andern Computer rüber... Netzteil fehlt mir noch...
Hat jemand einen Vorschlag für ein günstiges, SLI fähiges Netzteil?


----------



## caine2011 (13. Februar 2009)

@klefreak, also meine freundin hat nichts dagegen aber die benutzt zum schlafen auch ohrenstöpsel da ich schnarche...

also wie sollen wir denn noch mehr aus unseren rechnern quetschen?

warum sind euch eigentlich die punkte so wichtig, es geht doch um den kampf gegen krankheiten, oder wollt ihrt nur pkt, pkt. pkt?

und selbst wenn wir erst in 3 jahren auf platz 40 sind, hauptsache wir machen was für den guten zweck


----------



## klefreak (13. Februar 2009)

Caine2011 schrieb:


> @klefreak, also meine freundin hat nichts dagegen aber die benutzt zum schlafen auch ohrenstöpsel da ich schnarche...
> 
> also wie sollen wir denn noch mehr aus unseren rechnern quetschen?
> 
> ...



ja, es geht um eine gute sache aber....   ich bin da etwas Testosteron-gesteuert  Harr harr harr  

mfg Klemens

ps: mein Rechner keucht derzeit schon aus dem letzten Loch , da kann ich nicht mehr quetschen leider ;(


----------



## MESeidel (13. Februar 2009)

@Caine2011

Klar geht's um die gute Sache.
Für die meisten sicher der Grund überhaupt an F@H teil zu nehmen.

Aber die Punkte sind dafür verantwortlich in welchem Umfang man teilnimmt.
Also ob man 24/7 laufen hat oder z.B. auch extra Hardware kauft.

Beides ist wichtig ;o)


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Februar 2009)

Es ist eigentlich simpel - Caine2011

Jeder tut was er kann/mag/will - der Eine mehr - der Andere weniger

Der Eine ist ein Punktejäger - und tut was Gutes
Der Andere faltet "nur" für das Gute - und tut was Gutes


----------



## CrashStyle (13. Februar 2009)

Ich könnte leider die woche nicht falten da ich die ganze woche in der kaserne war.


----------



## nfsgame (13. Februar 2009)

jaiby schrieb:


> Aaaaaaalso, ich falt schon 24/7 mit Laptop (Nur CPU) und Computer (GPU und CPU)...
> Aber in ca nem halben Monat sollten 2 weitere 88gt drin sein, MoBo und CPU hab ich schon, Ram nehm ich 2 Gig aus meinem andern Computer rüber... Netzteil fehlt mir noch...
> Hat jemand einen Vorschlag für ein günstiges, SLI fähiges Netzteil?


Guuut das du auch aufrüsten willst .
Netzteile für zwei 8800GT werden sich leicht finden lassen. Ich hab hier aber trotzdem nen paar links:
Enermax MODU82+ 425W ATX 2.2 (EMD425AWT) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Enermax PRO82+ 425W ATX 2.2 (EPR425AWT) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Corsair HX 450W ATX 2.2 (CMPSU-450HX) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Antec TruePower Trio TP3-430, 430W ATX 2.2 (761345-07643-2) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Die sind brauchbar, haben einen guten Wirkungsgrad und brechen auch unter Vollstlast (mehrere Tage Vollbetrieb hintereinander ohne PAuse) nicht ein, wie es zB manche Be Quiet's machen.


----------



## jaiby (13. Februar 2009)

Das ist nicht aufrüsten!
Das ist der Zweitcomputer 
Meine Zockerkiste bleibt der E5200 mit Gainward 9800gt GoldenSample und 4 Gig 1066er auf Gigabyte P35-DS3R

Der Faltrechner und Lanpartyserver wird nen Athlon 64 X2 3800+ und ein Asus M2N-E SLI beinhalten... Mal gucken, wieviel DDR2 Ram ich noch zusammengekratzt bekomm.

Das ganze soll möglichst günstig sein...


----------



## Zoon (13. Februar 2009)

Caine2011 schrieb:


> mehr als 24/7 kann ich auch nicht, es sei denn mir sponsert jemand hardware, denn strom kostet bei mir im studentenwohnheim nix



Naja wenn der Jugene in Jülich bald ausgemustert ist besorg dir doch diesen, kannste ne hübsche Anzahl an Clients laufen lassen - da ja Strom dir eh nix kostet


----------



## nfsgame (13. Februar 2009)

Mit dem kleinen Problem, das du selbst damit blos 64 Cores zum Falten bewegen wirst.
Machine ID begrenzung


----------



## caine2011 (14. Februar 2009)

selbst wenn ich das ding kriegen würde, da würde bewstimmt was gehen das die leute von folding mir einen neuen client bereitstellen, bei dem leistungszugewinn.
da hätt ich dann silentkilla in 2 tagen überholt meine ppd rate wär so groß wie die vom team


aber: wo soll ich das ding unterbringen(statik, platzbedarf)
        ich glaub bei 1,3 mw auf dem zähler werden auch die studentenwohnheimbesitzer nicht mehr so tolerant sein


----------



## Bumblebee (14. Februar 2009)

... Ich mag Leute die noch träumen können ...


----------



## Zoon (14. Februar 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Mit dem kleinen Problem, das du selbst damit blos 64 Cores zum Falten bewegen wirst.
> Machine ID begrenzung



Ganz einfach man kann auf den Ding sicher dutzend virtuelle Maschinen laufen lassen, also kannste die Begrenzung sicher umgehen


----------



## nfsgame (14. Februar 2009)

Ich konnte einen Bekehren, mit GTX260/216 und nem Q6600. Ist zwar nicht viel aber naja.

Ich denke mal er wird sich heute noch persönlich hier im Thread vorstellen.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (14. Februar 2009)

Platz 41 im Team ranking


----------



## 3v0 (15. Februar 2009)

Sers, also ich bin neu hier und nfsgame hat gesagt ich soll mal mitmachen 

Mein Username: 3v0

System:

Board: Asus P5B Premium Vista Edition
Cpu: Intel Core2Quad q6600@ 2,4GHz
Ram: 4gb Corsair XMS2 (Bald 6gb sind schon bestellt )
Graka: Gtx260 216 von Gainward
HDD: 320gb Seagate, 160gb Samsung
Netzteil: 750Watt
Pics folgen^^

lg marco


----------



## jaiby (15. Februar 2009)

Ja, noch ein Helfer 

Ich will endlich meinen Lohn haben, dann kann ich mir auch noch die 2*88gt holen... Dann gehts richtig ab


----------



## 3v0 (15. Februar 2009)

2 8800gt? 
Würd ich nicht machen! Lieber eine Starke wie 2 "schwache"

gruß


----------



## jaiby (15. Februar 2009)

Naja, ich hab ne 9800gt GoldenSample in meinem normalen Computer, ich würde mir halt 2 8800 gt´s fürs falten holen  das lohnt sich schon. auch preismäßig, siehe z.b. HIER


----------



## MESeidel (15. Februar 2009)

3v0 schrieb:


> 2 8800gt?
> Würd ich nicht machen! Lieber eine Starke wie 2 "schwache"
> 
> gruß



Die 8800GT macht 3000 - 5000 PPD je nach WU.
Damit sind 2 durchaus in der Lage die GTX-280 zu schlagen.
Preislich sowieso.

Das gilt natürlich nur für F@H, nicht für Spiele ;o)


----------



## nfsgame (15. Februar 2009)

Hab ich ihm schon erklärt .


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Februar 2009)

Erstmal willkommen, 3v0
Schön, dass du mitmachst



nfsgame schrieb:


> Hab ich ihm schon erklärt .



Danke, Bruder


----------



## 3v0 (15. Februar 2009)

Ich meine ja, für spiele^^


----------



## caine2011 (16. Februar 2009)

cool jaiby danke für den link,
 kennt irgendwer den shop?

kann man davon ausgehen das dann in 3-4 wochen(steht als lieferzeit dort) einen 8800gt geliefert wird?


----------



## jaiby (16. Februar 2009)

als beschreibung steht da, dass die entweder im Zulauf sind oder extra bestellt werden...
Sinngemäß, ich weiß es nicht mehr genau.
Und ich kenn den nich. Bin ich nur über den Hardwareschotten raufgekommen


----------



## caine2011 (16. Februar 2009)

mitlerweile sind die eh wieder raus


----------



## 3v0 (16. Februar 2009)

so hab mir neues Mainboard bestellt (P5N-T) und ne 2 gtx260


----------



## Standeck (16. Februar 2009)

3v0 schrieb:


> so hab mir neues Mainboard bestellt (P5N-T) und ne 2 gtx260



Sehr gut. Ich mag wahnhaften Ehrgeiz. Erinnert mich an mich. 

Dann laß mal ordentlich falten mein Jung....


----------



## C2THEK (16. Februar 2009)

lol ich hab grad wieder mal assasins creed rausgekramt  - ich werds wohl nie schaffen SilentKilla zu toppen


----------



## MESeidel (16. Februar 2009)

C2THEK schrieb:


> lol ich hab grad wieder mal assasins creed rausgekramt  - ich werds wohl nie schaffen SilentKilla zu toppen



Ist das gut?
Ich wollte mir das schon mal kaufen, wegen der Optik^^
Aber alle sagen es wäre zu linear und schnell langweilig (?)...


----------



## Wicke75de (16. Februar 2009)

3v0 schrieb:


> so hab mir neues Mainboard bestellt (P5N-T) und ne 2 gtx260



Is ein gutes Board. Habs selber auch am laufen mit 3 88GT's drauf. Leider ist der Rechner nicht für den Übernachtbetrieb geeignet, denn er ist höllisch laut. Dabei macht das Netzteil den meisten Krach, denn das quält sich echt mit seinen 450 Watt und die drei Grakas tun ihr übriges. Leider fehlt mir momentan die Kohle, um den Rechner auch auf Wakü umzurüsten.


----------



## Wicke75de (16. Februar 2009)

MESeidel schrieb:


> Ist das gut?
> Ich wollte mir das schon mal kaufen, wegen der Optik^^
> Aber alle sagen es wäre zu linear und schnell langweilig (?)...



Also seit meine Frau das spielt, versteht sie mich, was Spiele angeht viel besser und es ist für sie ein erstklassiger Aggressionsabbau. Nur während der EM 2008 war es schlimm, weil sie immer so einen mörderischen Gesichtsausdruck bekam, wenn sie Autos mit der türkischen Fahne sah...( nichts gegen unsere türkischen Freunde, aber in dem Spiel sind die Sarazenen nun mal die Feinde und die Fahne ist fast gleich. )


----------



## C2THEK (17. Februar 2009)

MESeidel schrieb:


> Ist das gut?
> Ich wollte mir das schon mal kaufen, wegen der Optik^^
> Aber alle sagen es wäre zu linear und schnell langweilig (?)...



Also ich finde es genial! Gut es ist linear, war aber Crysis auch und ich muss sagen Crysis ist immer noch der beste Shooter - neben Dead Space  ...)
Creed kommt zwar nicht an Metal Gear Solid 4 oder Splintercell ran - macht aber doch irgendwie süchtig!


----------



## SilentKilla (17. Februar 2009)

C2THEK schrieb:


> lol ich hab grad wieder mal assasins creed rausgekramt  - ich werds wohl nie schaffen SilentKilla zu toppen



Oh, jetzt erst gesehen. Das wird in der Tat schwierig. Nun falten nämlich 2 Q9650 > 4 GHz und eine GTX 285,  bald sinds davon 2.


----------



## caine2011 (17. Februar 2009)

jaja zwei quadcores smp und dann 2 gtx285, dann nnoch rechner von freunden

du hast mehr als 10mal soviel 24h average, 

bei mir läufts derzeit gar net gut, immer reißt in der nacht das inet ab und da kann ich keine neuen wu´s kriegen


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Februar 2009)

Caine2011 schrieb:


> jaja zwei quadcores smp und dann 2 gtx285, dann nnoch rechner von freunden
> 
> du hast mehr als 10mal soviel 24h average,


 
Tja - so ist der 'Killa - immer volles *Rroooahh*


----------



## Standeck (17. Februar 2009)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> Oh, jetzt erst gesehen. Das wird in der Tat schwierig. Nun falten nämlich 2 Q9650 > 4 GHz und eine GTX 285,  bald sinds davon 2.



Hast wohl immer noch nicht genug, wie?


----------



## nfsgame (17. Februar 2009)

Standeck schrieb:


> Hast wohl immer noch nicht genug, wie?


Das sagt der richtige  !


----------



## SilentKilla (17. Februar 2009)

Natürlich nicht, wer kann schon genug haben?? 

Aber wenn ich mir die Stats so recht anschaue, könnte C2THEK mich doch als Top 20 Producer ablösen.  Klasse.


----------



## nfsgame (17. Februar 2009)

Nicht wenn er Assasins Creed zockt .


----------



## Standeck (17. Februar 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Nicht wenn er Assasins Creed zockt .



Ja, ich hab auch ein paar Tage gezockt. Cod4 und Splinter Cell 3. Hat nicht lang gedauert und ich stand bloß noch auf einem Uefa Cup Platz der Top 20 Producer.


----------



## nfsgame (17. Februar 2009)

Tja was sagt uns das? 



Spoiler



wehe ihr fangt an zu zocken


----------



## D!str(+)yer (17. Februar 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Tja was sagt uns das?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hehe 

Wenn Dawn of War II da ist wird das bei mir aber gezoggt 

Im Moment läuft mein Rechner aber auch nur zum Falten^^


----------



## Standeck (17. Februar 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Tja was sagt uns das?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha, geil! Ich werd nie wieder ein Spiel anfassen.


----------



## nfsgame (17. Februar 2009)

Standeck schrieb:


> Haha, geil! Ich werd nie wieder ein Spiel anfassen.


Nee du darfst ruhig. Dann überhoslt du mich wenigstens nicht .


----------



## Standeck (17. Februar 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Nee du darfst ruhig. Dann überhoslt du mich wenigstens nicht .



Ob ich das überhaupt noch schaffe.... Mein Internet spinnt seit ein paar Tagen ziemlich heftig. Ab und zu gehts ewig langsam, so 4kb\s, dann wieder mit für mich "normaler" Geschwindigkeit, also 50kb\s. Mehr ist bei mir auf Land zure Zeit leider nicht drin. Hoffentlich fällts nicht irgendwann ganz aus wie bei meinen Eltern, das wäre eine Katstrophe für mich.


----------



## caine2011 (18. Februar 2009)

mir wären 4kb/s auch recht, bei mir fällt das inet immer in der nacht aus und als ich meinen anbieter angeschrieben habe kam das hier


> Vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail.
> 
> Es tut mir Leid, dass es in letzter Zeit öfters Probleme gibt. Allerdings funktioniert ein Teil des Netzes auf Funk und wenn es Nebel gibt, kommt manchmal vor, dass das Internet nicht funktioniert. Wie Sie sagen, kommen auch ab und zu Probleme nach Schneefall. Eine Lösung des Problems wird bereits geplannt, leider kann ich Ihnen nicht sagen, wie lange es noch dauert, bis wir diese umsetzen.



seit wann kann nebel funkübertragung behindern?
ich versteh das echt nicht

dadurch läuft mein rechner in der nacht circa 7h für umsonst ohne gpuclient, meine freundin meinte schon:"mach mal den rechner an, ob es draußen neblig ist"
-die hat einen galgenhumor


----------



## nfsgame (18. Februar 2009)

Das ist natürlich mies. 
Die telecom verwendet in Gebieten, wo sich ein Wasserschutzgebiet in der Nähe befindet Funkübertragung. Allerdings handelt es sich dabei eben um eine reine Funkübertragung. Nebel sollte das gar nix machen, weil es nicht optische (wie zB Infrarot) gelöst ist. es kann höchstens sein das die Luftfeuchtigkeit dort Probleme macht, was die telekomiker allerdings nicht zugeben werden, wiel sie dadruch zugeben das sie unfähig sind eine Datenübertragung stabil zu halten.


----------



## nfsgame (18. Februar 2009)

Verdammte *******! Ich hasse den SMP-Client!


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Februar 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Verdammte *******! Ich hasse den SMP-Client!


 
Ja, das tut weh
Hatte ich gottseidank noch nie *auf Holz klopf*


----------



## nfsgame (18. Februar 2009)

Jedes mal wenn er so bei 95-100% ist .


----------



## caine2011 (18. Februar 2009)

du hast unser aller mitgefühl, hatte dasselbe schon mal mit dem gpu client bei 98%


----------



## SilentKilla (18. Februar 2009)

Wer hat sich denn die Meldung "CLIENT_DIED" ausgedacht?? Ich find die sooo geil.  Der kriegt ein Bier von mir


----------



## caine2011 (18. Februar 2009)

ja wenn man auf dem faltolymp ist, trauert man um jeden toten client/wu


----------



## MESeidel (18. Februar 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Verdammte *******! Ich hasse den SMP-Client!



Ich hab ihn gar nicht mehr laufen.
6.23 verträgt sich bei mir nicht mit dem ATi GPU2.
Wenn beide laufen hängt das System immermal für wenige Sekunden.
Vor allem bei Video oder Webseiten mit Flash.

Noch schlimmer: der SMP bleibt irgendwann bei einer Prozentzahl stehen und macht keinen Fortschritt mehr.
Obwohl der Prozessor weiter auf Vollast läuft


----------



## Standeck (18. Februar 2009)

MESeidel schrieb:


> Ich hab ihn gar nicht mehr laufen.
> 6.23 verträgt sich bei mir nicht mit dem ATi GPU2.
> Wenn beide laufen hängt das System immermal für wenige Sekunden.
> Vor allem bei Video oder Webseiten mit Flash.
> ...



Ich find sowieso das es mal an der Zeit wäre die alle F@H Clienten weiterzuentwickeln. Nvidia sollte sich mal anstrengen SLI Folding zu ermöglichen, es sollte ein neuer CPU Client entwickelt werden. Am besten so das man bloß noch einen braucht. Und was auch schön wäre wenn das ganze einfacher zu bedienen wäre. Auch eine Idee wärs doch alle Clienten durch EINEN zu ersetzen, der die gesamte installierte Systemleistung erkennt und nutzt und bei Bedarf dynamisch freigibt. 

Ja ja, wenn ich drei Wünsche frei hätte ich weiß schon...


----------



## MESeidel (18. Februar 2009)

Standeck schrieb:


> Und was auch schön wäre wenn das ganze einfacher zu bedienen wäre. Auch eine Idee wärs doch alle Clienten durch EINEN zu ersetzen, der die gesamte installierte Systemleistung erkennt und nutzt und bei Bedarf dynamisch freigibt.



Langfristig ist das sogar geplant^^
Aber die Prioritäten liegen erst mal auf Stabilität.

Schön wäre es zumindest, wenn der CPU Client die Kernzahl erkennt.
Damit die Erklärungen zum -SMP Flag ein Ende finden.
Das FAQ von Stanford liest sich ja doch keiner durch....


----------



## SilentKilla (18. Februar 2009)

MESeidel schrieb:


> Das FAQ von Stanford liest sich ja doch keiner durch....



Und unseres will PCGH_Carsten net auf die Beine stellen.  Oder er ignoriert es gekonnt.


----------



## caine2011 (19. Februar 2009)

ich fände eine deutsche faq gerade für falt anfänger gut, da die übersetzungen der uni stanford ein wenig sehr maschinell wirken


Also: alle für die faq


----------



## Julian Kruck (19. Februar 2009)

Wäre auch dafür. Vor allem für absolute anfänger(wie ich ehemals) war des sehr schwer. und ohne hilfe der community hier, weiß ich nicht obs ich geschafft hätte und soviel lust mich da in dem zeug von stanford einzulesen hatte ich auch nicht. Also wäre durchaus ein wirklich guter punkt


----------



## caine2011 (19. Februar 2009)

ich weiß nicht ob man pcgh_carsten mal anschreiben sollte, denn jetzt müsste in der redaktion ein bisschen mehr zeit sein, da ich glaube das für das aktuelle heft redaktionsschluss schon gewesen sein müsste


was meint ihr?


----------



## SilentKilla (19. Februar 2009)

Caine2011 schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht ob man pcgh_carsten mal anschreiben sollte, denn jetzt müsste in der redaktion ein bisschen mehr zeit sein, da ich glaube das für das aktuelle heft redaktionsschluss schon gewesen sein müsste
> 
> 
> was meint ihr?



Sollte man vllt mal machen. Es war ja schließlich seine Idee gewesen die FAQ auf die Beine zu stellen. Ich werd das ab heute Nachmittag mal in Angriff nehmen.

Der neue WHQL Treiber von nVidia ist mist. Mit dem 182.06er hab ich im Projekt 5764 fast 1000 ppd weniger.  Statt der üblichen 9200 sinds "nur" 8200.


----------



## caine2011 (19. Februar 2009)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> Der neue WHQL Treiber von nVidia ist mist. Mit dem 182.06er hab ich im Projekt 5764 fast 1000 ppd weniger.  Statt der üblichen 9200 sinds "nur" 8200.




jetzt fängts bei nvidia auch schon an wie bei amd...

toll das du dich darum kümmern willst


----------



## SilentKilla (19. Februar 2009)

Caine2011 schrieb:


> jetzt fängts bei nvidia auch schon an wie bei amd...
> 
> toll das du dich darum kümmern willst



Ja will mich denn der Client verarschen? Jetzt sinds wieder die üblichen 9200 ppd. Oder brauch der Treiber ne gewisse Warmlaufphase?   So böse Schwankungen hatte ich vorher nie gehabt.


----------



## caine2011 (19. Februar 2009)

oh das kenn ich wenn du dir mal die genauen daten von fahmon reinziehst machen da schon wenige(!) sekunden pro prozent der wu einen gigantischen unterschied aus, besonders bei den einstellungen: l3f und letzter frame


----------



## SilentKilla (19. Februar 2009)

Is nur voll seltsam, dass er Schwankungen aufweist, obwohl ich nebenbei nix mache, was die Graka belasten sollte. Ich weiß, dass wenn ich Videos gucke, er ziemlich stark mit den ppd einbricht. Aber ich mache nur Textarbeit hier im Forum. Die Schwankungen gabs mit dem Treiber den ich vorher drauf hatte nicht.


----------



## caine2011 (19. Februar 2009)

ähm ja das kenn ich auch , bei meiner 4850 ist das aber normal, da die graka auslastung stark von der cpu last abhängt und wenn ich meinen browser mit ca. 15 geöffneten tabs offen habe und dann was neu lade sorgt das für cpulast=> dann kann die graka nicht mehr gefüttert werden

anders ausgedrückt im forum stöbern kostet bei mir 500 ppd


----------



## C2THEK (19. Februar 2009)

So endlich mehr Average PPD als SilentKilla! 
...trotz Assassins Creed


----------



## nfsgame (19. Februar 2009)

Hast du mal wieder aufgerüstet oder was? Was faltet bei dir nochmal?


----------



## SilentKilla (19. Februar 2009)

C2THEK schrieb:


> So endlich mehr Average PPD als SilentKilla!
> ...trotz Assassins Creed



Top 

Mal gucken, wie lange du das so halten kannst.


----------



## The Ian (21. Februar 2009)

Halli hallo leute...nach ewiger pause wollte ich mal wieder, dank neuer graka (gtx 285 AMP!) so n bissel mitfalten
hab also die aktuellste version fah gezogen installt und alles wie gehabt eingestellt....nun die frage...wartet ihr auch momentan auf neue wus oder hab ich was falsch gemacht bei der neuen insallation??


----------



## MESeidel (21. Februar 2009)

Du kannst schauen ob der Server, von dem dein Client die WU laden möchte gerade down ist:
http://fah-web.stanford.edu/serverstat.htm
In der Log vom Client sollte die IP stehen, die der Client gerade anspricht.

Bist du sicher, dass der die .exe vom Client in der Firewall für ein- und ausgehende Verbindungen freigegeben ist?


----------



## The Ian (21. Februar 2009)

ich bin mir jetzt sicher, dass ich mir den falschen clienten runtergeladen habe xD
jetzt ballert die gute los...frisst mir 260-270 watt weg und macht braf ihre arbeit mahl sehen wie viele ppd es werden^^


----------



## MESeidel (21. Februar 2009)

Super 

Die 280 schafft schon was weg.
Vor allem bricht sie bei den 511 Punkte WUs nicht so ein...


----------



## nfsgame (21. Februar 2009)

MESeidel schrieb:


> Super
> 
> Die 28*5* schafft schon was weg.
> Vor allem bricht sie bei den 511 Punkte WUs nicht so ein...


Hab mal verbessert . Aber die 280 auch .

Ich hab aber auch nen kleines Problem mit dem WU-Server: Ich kann keine Projekte abliefern. da scheint wirklich irgendwas zu klemmen (malwieder).

Und nochmal @MESeidel: Ich hab gehört du willst deine 8800GT's verkaufen. Was kommt denn danach rein?


----------



## MESeidel (21. Februar 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Und nochmal @MESeidel: Ich hab gehört du willst deine 8800GT's verkaufen. Was kommt denn danach rein?



Bin noch nicht sicher, ehrlich gesagt.
Versuch die Entscheidung noch ein bissl raus zu zögern.
Aber Ende März bin ich wahrscheinlich wieder 11er, das kann ich natürlich nicht auf mir sitzen lassen


----------



## The Ian (21. Februar 2009)

wollt mich gerade wundern, dass meine "non plus ultra" karte nur unwesentlich mehr faltet als die 88gt davor...aber jetzt bin ich ja beruhigt, als ich hier gelesen hatte das das bei den 511punkte wus so sein muss; faltet bei denen 5500 bis 5600 ppd
da ich ja schon n gutes halbes jahr ausgesetzt habe und ich keine lust habe mich durch 1000ende beiträge zu lesen....die "guten" wus mit den vielen ppd gibts noch oder!?


----------



## 3v0 (21. Februar 2009)

Hat jemand von euch eine 4870x2?


----------



## nfsgame (21. Februar 2009)

The Ian schrieb:


> wollt mich gerade wundern, dass meine "non plus ultra" karte nur unwesentlich mehr faltet als die 88gt davor...aber jetzt bin ich ja beruhigt, als ich hier gelesen hatte das das bei den 511punkte wus so sein muss; faltet bei denen 5500 bis 5600 ppd
> da ich ja schon n gutes halbes jahr ausgesetzt habe und ich keine lust habe mich durch 1000ende beiträge zu lesen....die "guten" wus mit den vielen ppd gibts noch oder!?


Jep das sind jetzt die mit 384 und 2xx Punkten.


----------



## The Ian (21. Februar 2009)

also eins wundert mich aber..beim falten (an einer 511er wu) verbraucht mein rechner so max 270watt...wenn ich aber in ein spiel oder nen benchmark gehe sind es bis zu 370watt...wo kommen die unterschiede her...lastet das falten die karte nicht optimal aus oder woran kann das liegen?


----------



## jaiby (21. Februar 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Und nochmal @MESeidel: Ich hab gehört du willst deine 8800GT's verkaufen. Was kommt denn danach rein?




@ Seidel: Wie viel würdest du dafür wollen? Hätte starkes interesse an 2 88gt.... Hab aber grad kein Geld, nächsten Monat erst... 

Würde bei mir 24/7 weiterfalten 

Und ein passendes Netzteil such ich auch...


----------



## MESeidel (21. Februar 2009)

jaiby schrieb:


> @ Seidel: Wie viel würdest du dafür wollen? Hätte starkes interesse an 2 88gt.... Hab aber grad kein Geld, nächsten Monat erst...
> 
> Würde bei mir 24/7 weiterfalten
> 
> Und ein passendes Netzteil such ich auch...



Langsam^^
1. Sowieso frühstens ende März.
2. Hab ich schon jemand anderes Interesse angemeldet, der fairer weise zuerst gefragt wird

Das die ollen 88er noch so beliebt sind 0_o


----------



## Gast3737 (21. Februar 2009)

habt ihr schon gewusst das man mit der Onboard gpu des 790GX Chipsatzes auch falten kann? ist ja ne HD3300


----------



## caine2011 (21. Februar 2009)

ja aber es lohnt nicht die bringt bei mir noch nnicht mal 300ppd

edit: hab mir grad den catalyst 9.2 draufgemacht,keine verbesserung der faltleistung


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Februar 2009)

MESeidel schrieb:


> Das die ollen 88er noch so beliebt sind 0_o


 
Sind halt *wirklich* gute Karten; PL-mässig


----------



## The Ian (22. Februar 2009)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Sind halt *wirklich* gute Karten; PL-mässig



jop über die geht nix drüber für ca 100€ kann man mit denen ja noch alles was momentan raus ist in völlig annehmbarer qualli zocken, obwohl die karten 1,5 jahre (glaube ich) alt sind


----------



## The Ian (22. Februar 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Jep das sind jetzt die mit 384 und 2xx Punkten.



also langsam habe ich den verdacht, dass meine kraka ihr volles potential nicht ausschöpft...ich hab jetzt eine wu für 384 punkten und fahmon zeigt mir trotzdem nur ne ppd von ca 7000 an ist das normal?? weil ich nach einem früheren posting eher was mit 9000+ppd gedacht/erwartet hätte


----------



## Standeck (22. Februar 2009)

Mein dämlicher SMP Client schaffts nicht die Arbeit zu senden..

@The Ian: 9000ppd schafft die nicht. 7000 ist ein guter Richtwert dafür.


----------



## The Ian (22. Februar 2009)

oO die schafft "nur" 2000ppd mehr als ne 88gt...da hätt ich n bissel mehr erwartet


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Februar 2009)

The Ian schrieb:


> oO die schafft "nur" 2000ppd mehr als ne 88gt...da hätt ich n bissel mehr erwartet


 
Also wenn die, *über alles gerechnet*, "bloss" 2000 mehr als die 8800GT schafft ist wirklich was im Argen

Das macht (mehr oder weniger) meine 260 neuester Bauart (EVGA SSC) auch


----------



## Standeck (23. Februar 2009)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Also wenn die, *über alles gerechnet*, "bloss" 2000 mehr als die 8800GT schafft ist wirklich was im Argen
> 
> Das macht (mehr oder weniger) meine 260 neuester Bauart (EVGA SSC) auch



So würde ich das nicht sehen. 2000ppd sind doch ne ganze Ecke mehr.


----------



## MESeidel (23. Februar 2009)

The Ian schrieb:


> oO die schafft "nur" 2000ppd mehr als ne 88gt...da hätt ich n bissel mehr erwartet



Moment
Bei den 384 Punkte WUs schafft die 8800GT auch keine 5000 PPD.
Schon gar nicht mit normalen Taktraten...


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Februar 2009)

MESeidel schrieb:


> Moment
> Bei den 384 Punkte WUs schafft die 8800GT auch keine 5000 PPD.
> Schon gar nicht mit normalen Taktraten...


 
Genau das meinte ich mit "*über alles gerechnet*" 



Standeck schrieb:


> So würde ich das nicht sehen. 2000ppd sind doch ne ganze Ecke mehr.


 
Aber sicher doch - keine Frage
Ich meine bloss, dass ich von der 285er mehr erwarte als von einer (zugegebenermassen pfeilschnellen) 260er


----------



## SilentKilla (26. Februar 2009)

Schaut mal "Team FTL" hat Minuspunkte bekommen und steht auch nicht mehr auf der Liste der Teams, die uns überholen werden. Da war wohl Betrug am Werk oder ein Fehler.

Team FTL - Team Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## benjasso (26. Februar 2009)

Ist ja interessant. Vor allem wenn man sich die Top-Producer ansieht. Die hätte uns überholen sollen? Da mach ich ja mehr als die zusammen.


----------



## MESeidel (26. Februar 2009)

Anscheinend gab es einen Patch für ein Spiel, in dem der F@H Client illegal integriert wurde.
Aber mit voreingestellter Teamnummer.

Schnelle Websuche^^:
Stanford removes Team FTL - Dev Hardware


----------



## SilentKilla (26. Februar 2009)

MESeidel schrieb:


> Anscheinend gab es einen Patch für ein Spiel, in dem der F@H Client illegal integriert wurde.
> Aber mit voreingestellter Teamnummer.
> 
> Schnelle Websuche^^:
> Stanford removes Team FTL - Dev Hardware



Es ist tierisch raffiniert aber auch unfair. Die Idee ist genial...


----------



## Julian Kruck (26. Februar 2009)

Ja aber des eine Comment da mit dem illegal kann ich aber ned ganz nachvollziehen
"while folding is a good thing, folding illegally is not"
is doch egientlich egal. beides für nen guten zweck und illegal is ja des au ned. des einzige is, dass die halt gecheatet haben. aber mei, solange die anwender fleißig falten und nicht mehr machen is das doch egal nur für ein team find ich halt unfair.


----------



## MESeidel (26. Februar 2009)

Julian Kruck schrieb:


> Ja aber des eine Comment da mit dem illegal kann ich aber ned ganz nachvollziehen
> "while folding is a good thing, folding illegally is not"
> is doch egientlich egal. beides für nen guten zweck und illegal is ja des au ned. des einzige is, dass die halt gecheatet haben. aber mei, solange die anwender fleißig falten und nicht mehr machen is das doch egal nur für ein team find ich halt unfair.



Das ist schon Illegal; Leuten etwas unter zu jubeln, das sie gar nicht wollen.

Für Leute, die Folding@Home überhaupt nicht kennen sieht das nach mehr CPU Last und mehr Stromverbrauch aus.
Und es schafft kein gutes Image für das Projekt.

Außerdem stell dir vor, im nächsten Firefox (oder welchen Browser du nutzt) wäre ein F@H Client eingebunden, der für ein fiktives Mozilla Team faltet.
Dann faltet dein Browser in Konkurrenz du deinen eigentlichen Clients und bremst durch die höhere CPU last diese sogar noch!

Solange das nicht mit Stanford abgesprochen ist (wie bei PS3 und früher der Google Toolbar) ist das Illegal.
Bei solchen Anwendungen steht das aber sicherlich in den Lizenzvereinbarungen, so dass niemand (der sie liest^^ ) zum Falten gezwungen wird.


----------



## Julian Kruck (27. Februar 2009)

Ja, okay, wenn man es so sieht schon. Aber einen schlechten Schatten wirft das meines erachtens nicht. Hätt ich auch nicht gern wenn sowas bei mir laufen würde. Aber wenn man scho so (größtenteils illegales)zeug rünterlädt, dann verdient man auch aber nichts anderes
Naja, ich bin legal fleißig am falten weiß nur nicht für wie lange noch, den ich werd bald auf AMD mit meinem Server umsteigen, da lasste ich dann die CPU nicht mehr voll aus. Aber ne ATI-Graka kommt dann extra zum falten rein(und datteln)


----------



## MESeidel (27. Februar 2009)

Welcher deiner Sig-Rechner ist denn der Server?_, Xeon Bruder^^_


----------



## Julian Kruck (27. Februar 2009)

Der erste normaler Julian. Ich bin einfach von dem X so angetan


----------



## nfsgame (27. Februar 2009)

Nen Xeon hab ich bald auch . Ist aber nur nen kleiner DC.


----------



## The Ian (27. Februar 2009)

MESeidel schrieb:


> Moment
> Bei den 384 Punkte WUs schafft die 8800GT auch keine 5000 PPD.
> Schon gar nicht mit normalen Taktraten...



wo liegt denn momentan die ppd einer 88gt?? als ich vor ca 4-5monaten aufgehört habe lag die noch (bei mir) auf 5000-5200ppd...wenn das jetzt anders sein sollte ist ja alles klar^^


----------



## The Ian (27. Februar 2009)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> Sollte man vllt mal machen. Es war ja schließlich seine Idee gewesen die FAQ auf die Beine zu stellen. Ich werd das ab heute Nachmittag mal in Angriff nehmen.
> 
> Der neue WHQL Treiber von nVidia ist mist. Mit dem 182.06er hab ich im Projekt 5764 fast 1000 ppd weniger.  Statt der üblichen 9200 sinds "nur" 8200.



das ist übrigens der eintrag, der mich doch stutzig werden lässt...warum hat silent mit seiner 285er 9200 soooo viele p´s mehr?? liegts nur an der einen wu, dass die so schnell ist?? oder auch noch bei anderen...sachts mir leute ich will doch nur unser bestes...mehr punkte fürs team


----------



## SilentKilla (27. Februar 2009)

The Ian schrieb:


> das ist übrigens der eintrag, der mich doch stutzig werden lässt...warum hat silent mit seiner 285er 9200 soooo viele p´s mehr?? liegts nur an der einen wu, dass die so schnell ist?? oder auch noch bei anderen...sachts mir leute ich will doch nur unser bestes...mehr punkte fürs team



Das ist sind nur die Projekte, welche pro WU 353 Punkte bringen. Guck mal im Anhang, da hat meine GTX 285 sogar mal alleine über 10.000 ppd geschafft. Bei Projekten mit 511 Punkten pro WU schafft sie maximal "nur" 7000 ppd. Die ppd schwanken also ziemlich stark mit den Projekten.


----------



## The Ian (27. Februar 2009)

hmmm bissel komisch isses schon find ich....also von seiten stanfords wie die die punkte berechnen...aber naja..das beste draus machen


----------



## The Ian (28. Februar 2009)

was ich mal fragen wollte....was denkt ihr ist in SPIELEN schneller 2 gtx 295 oder 3 gtx 285??? wurde das schon mal iwo getestet wenn ja wäre es nice mal nen link zu haben^^


----------



## benjasso (28. Februar 2009)

PCGH online nicht gelesen? Da gab es erst diesen schönen Test, welcher deine Frage beantworten sollte.


----------



## MESeidel (28. Februar 2009)

Ich fang mal von hinten an^^

- Quad SLI vs Tripple SLI wurde u.a. von PCGH getestet:
Grafikkarten-Test: Crossfire-X gegen Quad-SLI und 3-Way-SLI - Grafikkarten, Test, Quad-Crossfire, Quad-SLI, 3-Way-SLI, HD 4870 X2, GXT 295, GTX 285

[EDIT]da war jemand schneller^^

- Punktesystem:
Ost klar dass das nicht perfekt ist ;o)
Im FoldingForum gibt es einen über 10 Seiten langen Thread, in dem sich hauptsächlich nVidia Falter über die Schwankungen aufregen.
Andererseits ist das jetzige System definitiv fair.
Es wird schwer sein, einen anderen Weg zu finden.

Jede Methode, die auf Benchmark Hardware setzt, wird mehr oder weniger das Problem haben, wie es jetzt existiert.
Ein Algorithmus ist fast unmöglisch (wurde auch im Thread shcon geschrieben).
Und eine Subjektive Bewertung jeder WU ist zu aufwendig (und die Verantwortung möchte sicher niemand^^). 

- 8800GT PPD
schau mal in den "Wie viel faltet ihr im Shcnitt" Thread.
Auf den letzten 2-3 Seiten wurden einige 8800GT Werte gepostet.

Außer heute, hatte ich die letzten Tage nur die zwei OCed 8800er laufen.
waren immer so 8700 - 9800 PPD.
Gestern allerdings auch nur 7800, die WUs wurden erst heute früh fertig...
Kakao Stats - Production History - MESeidel


----------



## schrotflinte56 (2. März 2009)

für alle die schon immer wissen wollten wer der häuptling der folding-apachen ist!
hab da mal ein aktuelles video von Prof. Vijay Pande(Departments of Chemistry and Structural Biology, Stanford University)
wo er auch ein bisschen was erläutert!
Folding@home: the most powerful and energy efficient supercomputer in the world


mfg

ps. wer keine geduld hat sollte ab 25min schauen (ab da gehts um uns)


----------



## Bumblebee (2. März 2009)

Klasse Video - zumindest für solche Forschungs-Ratten wie ich
Vijay Pande ist *"daMan"*


----------



## schrotflinte56 (2. März 2009)

ich finde es unglaublich das die folding-community die 5 stärksten supercomputer zusammen zersägt!!
und dann auch noch fast das doppelte deren rechenleistung hat!
mit über 4 petaflops!
mfg


----------



## SilentKilla (2. März 2009)

Mhhh es gibt nen neuen Core und neue Projekte.

Der GPu Client hat eben Core Version 1.23 und das Projekt 5900 runtergeladen. 420 Punkte und nur 5670 ppd mit ner GTX 285 @ 720/1620/1390


----------



## SilentKilla (3. März 2009)

@ Bumblebee

Glückwunsch zum Thron des Top 20 Producers.


----------



## Bumblebee (3. März 2009)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> @ Bumblebee
> 
> Glückwunsch zum Thron des Top 20 Producers.


 
Danke, mein Freund, aber ich vermute, dass du nur Anlauf holst 

Leider haben wir (was leider absehbar war) den 41. Platz nun verloren
Aber wir "Freaks" bleiben trotzdem am Ball ...


----------



## nfsgame (4. März 2009)

@Bumblebee: Was hast du denn aufgerüstet, das du aufeinmal Top_producer bist?


----------



## Bumblebee (4. März 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> @Bumblebee: Was hast du denn aufgerüstet, das du aufeinmal Top_producer bist?


 
Hab kaum aufgerüstet 
Einzig eine 260GTX "uralt" gegen 260GTX-216//55 SSC getauscht
Unterschied kommt zustande weil ich wieder (nahezu) 24/7 falte
Hatte ja umgestellt um den "Überholvorgang" des Taiwan Team möglichst lange hinauszuzögern

War übrigens früher *über laaaange Zeit* der Top-Producer...


----------



## Bumblebee (7. März 2009)

Hier noch ein Bild zum Thema "eine WU kann lange dauern" 

Oder aber "Computer sind auch nur Menschen"


----------



## The Ian (8. März 2009)

hmm wer weiß was das für ein singelcore ist xD ein 386 dürfte da bei einer wu schon seine 40 jahre brauchen^^


----------



## Bumblebee (8. März 2009)

*Ich* hatte diese Anzeige vor kurzem mal ....
Ist ein E8400 E0 auf einem P5N-D

Und nach einem Reboot hat sich das dann wieder normalisiert auf normale Werte

 Gag jetzt verstanden


----------



## Gast3737 (9. März 2009)

habe mal wieder Lust zum falten gehabt..kann es mal sein das die ATI 4100 ppd macht? kann nicht sein oder..


----------



## MESeidel (9. März 2009)

Doch^^

Bis zu 4500 PPD sind mit Standard-Takt drin.
Leider bricht sie aber auch auf 2500-3000 PPD bei manchen Projekten ein.

Vor allem bricht sie ein, wenn der Prozessor nicht so stark ist oder man FLUSH_INTERVAL zu hoch gesetzt hat.
(Die Prozessorlimitierung ist also bei manchen Projekten noch vorhanden)

Muss grad mal meine Sig aktualisieren, hab ja jetzt auch eine 4870...


----------



## Gast3737 (9. März 2009)

mein Übergangsprozi ist ja nen 5600+(90nm) der ist zu ca. 71-88% ausgelastet..hoffe das der Client stabil seine arbeit verrichtet und nicht wieder abbricht(meistens beim Laden einer neuen WU).


----------



## CeresPK (9. März 2009)

Ich glaube ich melde mich nach sehr langer Pause auch mal wieder zurück.
Ich werde heute mal wieder CPU und GPU-Client draufklatschen und mal sehen was ich bei diesem schönen Schw***vergleich mit dem Deneb erreichen kann 

nein warn Spaß ich denke ich mache wirklich mal wieder mit ich hoffe es hat sich nicht zu viel verändert


----------



## Gast3737 (9. März 2009)

kann jemand sagen was der Deneb so faltet..hatte meinen 940er auch zum falten gebracht..aber mit SMP ist er sicher schneller


----------



## CeresPK (9. März 2009)

was ist den mit deinem los das du auf den X2 ausweichen musstest?

Ich hoffe doch er ist nicht kaputt


----------



## Gast3737 (9. März 2009)

habe mal meinen Block wiederhergestellt..der erste PhenomII 940 ist hinüber gegangen, den zweiten habe ich gegen den X2 getauscht(diesen bekommt Schwiegervater dann, also kein oc damit machen kann)..warte jetzt auf den 925er oder den 945er(wenn der Preis stimmt)


----------



## CeresPK (9. März 2009)

also wenn ich ehrlich bin würde ich meinen 940er jetzt nicht so einfach hergeben ^^

naja wenn die HAWX-Demo runtergeladen ist wird nen bisl gezockt dann am Sysprofil geschraubt und gleichzeitig der CPU und GPU-Client laufen gelassen


----------



## Gast3737 (9. März 2009)

Mein Board habe ich auch gekickt..habe mir jetzt das Gigabyte gekauft..hoffe es hält was alle so sagen..dann werde ich Oc-Versuche mit einem AM3 wagen..und nen bissel falten natürlich auch..habe ich mir jedenfalls vorgenommen..


----------



## nfsgame (9. März 2009)

Ich hab soeben meine 9800GT und das NT wiederbekommen .


----------



## MESeidel (9. März 2009)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> kann jemand sagen was der Deneb so faltet..hatte meinen 940er auch zum falten gebracht..aber mit SMP ist er sicher schneller



Denke er geht genau so gut wie ein Core 2 Quad.
An den i7 wird er in F@H aber nicht ran kommen (i7 ist ja aber auch überteuert^^).
Wenn der Rechner jeden Tag ein paar Stunden läuft, sollten die SMP Deadlines kein Problem sein.
Dürften mit SMP, je nach Taktrate, 1500-2300 PPD sein wenn der GPU noch mit läuft.

Wenn man aber mal 2 Tage nicht am Rechner sitzt und deshalb die Deadline knackt, ärgert man sich umso mehr.
Außerdem ist der SMP immer noch sehr buggy.
Kann einem schon mal auf den S*ck gehen ;o)



nfsgame schrieb:


> Ich hab soeben meine 9800GT und das NT wiederbekommen .



Da geht's wohl bald los bei dir mit dem Angriff auf den PPD-Thron?


----------



## nfsgame (9. März 2009)

Joa. Gerade bin ich bei ca. 10k ppd lt Fahmon.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (9. März 2009)

Juhu. Endlich über die magische 10k schwelle gesprungen 
Jetzt muss ich das nur noch halten
Distroyer - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Gast3737 (9. März 2009)

mensch da kann ich mit meinen grade erreichten 4304ppd garnicht sehen lassen...


----------



## nfsgame (9. März 2009)

Nen kumpel und ich wollen uns ja noch jeder ne GTS250 kaufen wenn die draußen ist .
Und dann Folding 24/7 auf beiden.

Achso: Meine 9800GT hat gar kein Spulenfiepen. Nichtmal im Ansatz .


----------



## D!str(+)yer (9. März 2009)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> mensch da kann ich mit meinen grade erreichten 4304ppd garnicht sehen lassen...



Doch doch. Ich falte ja auch mit 2 Grafikkarten und insgesamt 6 kernen 
Der vergleich wäre nicht fair


----------



## nfsgame (9. März 2009)

5800ppd mit ner 9800GT .

Ich hab das dumme gefühl das die Kombi XP&X2 5200+ sich nicht mag (->CPU Limit). Ich hau die Tage mal Server 2008 drauf .


----------



## SilentKilla (9. März 2009)

Guckt euch mal die neuen GPU2 Projekte an. Voll ulkig:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MESeidel (9. März 2009)

Schau mal in den Benchmarks bei der Effektiven Frame Dauer.
Bei den Core_14 Projekten ist nicht jeder Frame gleich.
Kann sein, dass er gerade 3 große gerechnet hat ;o)


----------



## SilentKilla (9. März 2009)

MESeidel schrieb:


> Schau mal in den Benchmarks bei der Effektiven Frame Dauer.
> Bei den Core_14 Projekten ist nicht jeder Frame gleich.
> Kann sein, dass er gerade 3 große gerechnet hat ;o)



Du verstehst net worauf ich hinaus will. Hast du schon jemals ein GPU Projekt gesehen, welches größer wie 600 Punkte pro WU ist?  Oder hattest du schon mal ein GPU Projekt mit 1680 Punkten pro WU? 

Die 9000 ppd sind net ungewöhnlich.


----------



## MESeidel (10. März 2009)

Es gab schon mal auf ATi sehr große WUs.
Aber frag mich nicht welches Projekt, hab letztens die FahMon Bench-DB gelöscht um neu zu beginnen.
Außerdem war mir bekannt, dass die 5902er sehr groß sind.

Naja anyway, war ja nich böse gemeint....


----------



## SilentKilla (10. März 2009)

MESeidel schrieb:


> Es gab schon mal auf ATi sehr große WUs.
> Aber frag mich nicht welches Projekt, hab letztens die FahMon Bench-DB gelöscht um neu zu beginnen.
> Außerdem war mir bekannt, dass die 5902er sehr groß sind.
> 
> Naja anyway, war ja nich böse gemeint....



Kam nicht so rüber


----------



## Gast3737 (10. März 2009)

hähä? kann es sein das verschiedene WU's vom gleichen WU-Paket die CPU anders auslasten? gestern war eine 4744 und jetzt die hat beide Kerne ausgelastet. Die zweite und die jetzt davor(beide 4744) haben nur den Core 1 blastet?..kann jemand diesen lustigen Effekt erklären?


----------



## Bumblebee (10. März 2009)

Eigentlich nein
Was möglich wäre ist, dass das Protein nicht in absolut gleiche Teile unterteilt wird
Das würde aber dazu führen, dass die *Gesamtbelastung* des Systems sinkt
Dass aber eine WU bloss einen (von mehreren) Core aussucht - nö nein nicht
Da müsstest du schon selber Hand anlegen


----------



## Gast3737 (10. März 2009)

die Belastung war ja auf beiden Kernen nicht 100% sondern nur immer um 50-75%, als der eine Kern betroffen war waren es immer um 90-99%


----------



## Bumblebee (10. März 2009)

Ich versuch es mal zu verstehen
4744 (GPU2) hat *vorher* beide Kerne voll ausgelastet und nun wird nur noch ein Kern voll ausgelastet und der andere "ideled"??


----------



## Gast3737 (10. März 2009)

also zur Veranschaulichung:
*1. Fall*
Core0: 50-70%
Core1: 50-70%
Gesamt ca. 60-75%(das ist der Fall von grade eben)
*2. Fall*
Core0: 30-50%
Core1: 85-99%
Gesamt ca. 60-75%
*Edit: jetzt der 3. Fall und neue Fall(bedingt durch neue WU(5737):
*Core0: 70-85%
Core1: 25-35%
Gesamt ca. 50-65%


----------



## CeresPK (10. März 2009)

teilen die neuen Clienten eigentlich die Arbeit selbstständig auf alle Kerne der CPU auf oder muss man immer noch selber Hand anlegen


----------



## Gast3737 (10. März 2009)

nö das macht der Core selber..habe do not lock on spezific core angeklickt. so verteilt glaube ich Windows die arbeit.. das könnte auch die Lösung sein warum die Abeit so unterschiedlich verteilt wird..


----------



## CeresPK (10. März 2009)

Ich habe gerade Project 1606 und gerade mal eine CPU-Last von insgesamt 30%


----------



## D!str(+)yer (10. März 2009)

Is eigentlich nur bei mir heute der Wurm drin -.-?

Erst konnte ich von 10-14h keinen neuen WU mehr runter laden mit meinem GPU client.
Dann ist auf meinem zweiten Rechner der SMP und der GPU client gestorben -.-!
Und jetzt bekomm ich total krumme WUs mit dem GPU client die 420Pkt bringen (hab ich noch nie gesehen ...)


----------



## Gast3737 (10. März 2009)

ich kann noch keine Würmer feststellen, ich staune ehr das der Client bisher 6 WU's berechnet hat..sonst hat er immer 3 geschafft und dann meine Nerven strapaziert. Was mich ehr ärgert das ich jetzt eine voll lahme WU habe die nur 2500 ppd macht..so ein ärger..


----------



## Bumblebee (11. März 2009)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> ==> ..*habe do not lock on spezific core angeklickt*. so verteilt glaube ich Windows die arbeit...


 
und



RuneDRS schrieb:


> das könnte auch die Lösung sein warum die Abeit so unterschiedlich verteilt wird..


 
*MUAHAHAHAHAHA *

Der war gut - Rune, danke für die Aufheiterung


----------



## Standeck (11. März 2009)

Was gibts neue Clienten? Hab ich was verpasst?

Weiß jemand warum meine 24hr Average Points so niedrig sind und so langsam steigen? Bei mir is mal meherere Tage DSL ausgefallen. Das ist aber schon 1,5 Wochen her.


----------



## nfsgame (11. März 2009)

Es geht wieder aufwärts .
nfsgame - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Bumblebee (11. März 2009)

Oj, Standeck - alter Germane
Liest man dich auch wieder mal

Gab tatsächlich in den letzten Wochen Neues, dass heruntergeladen wurde (die eigentlichen Clienten zum Runterladen sind noch dieselben)
Diese Contents haben dann, je nach User, zwischen *gar nix* und *Totalcrash* bewirkt

Nun ist aber wieder einigermassen Ruhe

Dein 24h-Average entspricht ziemlich genau deinem Output der letzten sieben Tage

03.10.09 *10,638 *
03.09.09 *11,745 *
03.08.09 *11,783 *
03.07.09 *11,469 *
03.06.09 *11,111 *
03.05.09 *11,910 *
03.04.09 *12,153 *

Also scheint es doch ok so - oder??


----------



## Gast3737 (11. März 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Es geht wieder aufwärts .
> nfsgame - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats



bei mir hoffentlich auch bald.. ich fühle mich wieder faltermutigt..mal gucken was so geht wenn mein PHII für AM3 da ist..

was sagt ihr dazu: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/pcgh-extreme-forum/45987-vorschlag-f-h-member-duerfen-es-auch-als-titel-tragen.html 
bitte um Kommentare im Selbigen Thread!


----------



## Standeck (12. März 2009)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Oj, Standeck - alter Germane
> Liest man dich auch wieder mal
> 
> Gab tatsächlich in den letzten Wochen Neues, dass heruntergeladen wurde (die eigentlichen Clienten zum Runterladen sind noch dieselben)
> ...



Ja, bin auch mal wieder da!  Wie gesagt, Internet gesponnen. Wo kriegt man den das neue Zeugs? 

Zum Output: Mit der selben Hardware hatte ich vorher 15-16000 ppd. Das ises was mir komisch vorkommt. Hat auch EWIG gedauert bis ich wieder über 8000 gekommen bin. Naja, wird schon wieder werden!


----------



## D!str(+)yer (12. März 2009)

ole 

Endlich ist mein 24h AVG über 10k 

Top 8 Producer im Team, Tendenz steigend... SilentKilla ich komme


----------



## SilentKilla (12. März 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> SilentKilla ich komme



na klar  

Aber schön, dass du es soweit geschafft hast. 

EDIT:
Weiß jemand von euch wer Falter "Kapitan" ist? Der macht ja mächtig Druck.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (12. März 2009)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> Aber schön, dass du es soweit geschafft hast.



Ist ja leider nicht sehr viel gegenwehr


----------



## SilentKilla (12. März 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Ist ja leider nicht sehr viel gegenwehr



Ja, das stimmt wohl. Sehr viele 10k+ Falter gibts net. Schade eigentlich. Aber Top 50 is schon net schlecht.


----------



## schrotflinte56 (13. März 2009)

ich brech mir ganz schön einen ab um über 5000  zu errreichen!!!

mfg


----------



## benjasso (13. März 2009)

@D!str(+)yer
Komm erst mal in meine Region. Ich versuch schon über Wochen mich in den Top50 zu halten. Nur 24/7 will ich nicht und mehr ist mit meiner GTX 260 bei den paar Stunden am Tag nicht drin.


----------



## Bumblebee (13. März 2009)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> Weiß jemand von euch wer Falter "Kapitan" ist? Der macht ja mächtig Druck.


 
k. A. - wär aber schon interessant...


----------



## Gast3737 (13. März 2009)

welche GPU macht Theoretisch eigentlich die meisten PPD am Tag? ist es eine NV 295?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (13. März 2009)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> welche GPU macht Theoretisch eigentlich die meisten PPD am Tag? ist es eine NV 295?




Single GPU sicherlich eine GTX 285 
Ich hab nicht selten alleine damit schon 10k ppd


----------



## Gast3737 (13. März 2009)

welche Auslastung hat der Prozessor denn so beim Falten? Theoretisch müsste doch eine 295 schneller sein oder wie?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (13. März 2009)

Also ich hab beim Falten ~5-10% CPU last vom GPU client, aber der SMP läuft ja auch noch ^^

eine GTX 295 muss eigentlich schneller sein. Die Müsste ja doppelt so viele Punkte machen wie eine GTX 260, aber wie viel die mehr Faltet


----------



## Gast3737 (13. März 2009)

bin am überlegen mir in den nächsten Monaten eine zu kaufen..mal gucken..aber die 4890 kommt ja auch noch mal sehen sagt der Blinde..


----------



## D!str(+)yer (13. März 2009)

Ja, da solltest du auf jeden Fall mal abwarten 

Wenn ich mich nicht irre, war hier aber auch wer, der mit einer GTX295 faltet *umguck*


----------



## jaiby (13. März 2009)

Ich wars jedenfalls nich.... Meine 4870 mag ja in Spielen super sein.. Aber beim Falten kommich einfach nich über 3700 PPD mit der.... Und dazu diese hässlich hohe CPU Auslastung -.-*


----------



## MESeidel (13. März 2009)

GTX-295 dürfte 15-18k PPD (beide Kerne zusammen) machen.
Die Shader sind etwas niedriger getaktet als bei der GTX-285.
Mit normalem Kühler dürfte auch nicht so viel OC drin sein.

Die GTX-260 bietet ein besseres Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis.


----------



## Bumblebee (13. März 2009)

MESeidel schrieb:


> Die GTX-260 bietet ein besseres Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis.


 
Absolut, ja - jedenfalls die neueren mit 216/55nm
Ansonsten (nach wie vor) 8800GT bzw. 9800GT


----------



## D!str(+)yer (14. März 2009)

Was gibbet den im moment bitte für WUs 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



6 Stunden auf ner GTX285 
auf dem zweiten rechner mit ner 9800GTX+ hab ich gerad den gleichen


----------



## Lee (14. März 2009)

Ich falte jetzt auch wieder mit nach langer Pause... 
Allerdings nur mit der HD4870 aktuell... Dafür aber gut 8-12 Stunden am Tag...

Meine CPU ist zu schwach und die Leistung brauche ich für anderes.


----------



## jaiby (14. März 2009)

@ distroyer:
den hatte ich auch, bei ner 4870 meinte der 2 tage... hab ich einfach rausgekickt...

Mittlerweile laufen HD4780 und 8800gt wieder 24/7 =D


----------



## nfsgame (14. März 2009)

Bei mir läuft es nen bisschen schlecht. sobald mein server mehr netzwerkverkehr hat gibts bluesreen .
Das Problem ist: die Clients liegen alle zentral auf dem server .


----------



## Bumblebee (14. März 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Was gibbet den im moment bitte für WUs
> 6 Stunden auf ner GTX285
> auf dem zweiten rechner mit ner 9800GTX+ hab ich gerad den gleichen


 
Das ist eines der neuen GPU2-MT Projekte

projekt p5902
punkte 1680
deadline 3 Tage 
timeout 5 Tage

Interessant wäre in dem Zusammenhang noch der Vergleich mit der 9800GTX+


----------



## Filico (14. März 2009)

Nach langer Abstinenz falte ich auch mal wieder für ein paar Stunden mit. Seit meiner Bestplatzierung hab ich 15 Plätze mittlerweile verloren. Vielleicht schaff ich es ja wieder in die Top 50. 
Wenn ich mir aber so die Team-Trendkurve der letzten 30 Tage anschaue, siehts ja nicht besonders rosig.

So eine GTX 285 ist allerdings schon ne absolute Verführung, wenns ums Falten geht. Hm,...
Ich denk aber, dass ich bis zur nächsten Generation abwarte und mir dann ne neue Graka hole, um alle in den Boden zu falten


----------



## D!str(+)yer (14. März 2009)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Das ist eines der neuen GPU2-MT Projekte
> 
> projekt p5902
> punkte 1680
> ...




Wenn ich gleich nen Moment zeit hab, dann gehe ich mal ins Arbeitszimmer schauen wie sich die 9800GTX+ geschlagen hat^^

Bin gerad rein gekommen


----------



## Thornscape (14. März 2009)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Das ist eines der neuen GPU2-MT Projekte
> 
> projekt p5902
> punkte 1680
> ...



Ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, dass die GPU-Cores wohl überarbeitet wurde. Hab ja auch schon nen entsprechenden Thread hier im Forum aufgemacht. Finde ich persönlich aber nicht schlecht. Die WUs für die GPUs waren ja schon arg klein, da war die Karte ja fast mehr im Leerlauf, weil sie auf neue WUs warten musste.


----------



## nfsgame (14. März 2009)

Thornscape schrieb:


> da war die Karte ja fast mehr im Leerlauf, weil sie auf neue WUs warten musste.


Jo besonders bei den WUs mit 353 Punkten. die waren bei mir innerhalb von 1:20Std fertig .
dafür macht das Projekt 5900 nurnoch 4800ppd .


----------



## D!str(+)yer (14. März 2009)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Das ist eines der neuen GPU2-MT Projekte
> 
> projekt p5902
> punkte 1680
> ...




So, bei besagtem Projekt habe ich Folgende Werte.
9800GTX+ =AVG Framedauer 4m 08s
GTX285 = AVG Framdauer 2m 55s

Da fahmon das Projekt noch nicht kennt, kann ich die ppd angaben leider nicht nach schauen.


----------



## nfsgame (14. März 2009)

Extras->Aktuelle Projektdateien herunterladen 

Dann sollte die PPD angabe auch klappen.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (14. März 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Extras->Aktuelle Projektdateien herunterladen
> 
> Dann sollte die PPD angabe auch klappen.




ne ne, da hab ich schon dran gedacht. Erkennt er trotzdem nicht


----------



## nfsgame (14. März 2009)

Hmm. Komisch. Bei mir hat er es danach erkannt.


----------



## Zoon (15. März 2009)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Das ist eines der neuen GPU2-MT Projekte
> 
> projekt p5902
> punkte 1680
> ...



Joa solche hatte ich seit vorgestern auch ganz viele, dauern zwar ein wenig länger dafür klingelts am Ende ordentlich wenn eins fertig ist.


----------



## SilentKilla (15. März 2009)

Ich versuch mich mal wieder am Affinity Changer. Ich hoffe diesmal klappts.


----------



## Bumblebee (15. März 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> 9800GTX+ =AVG Framedauer 4m 08s
> GTX285 = AVG Framedauer 2m 55s


 
Donner und Doris - gut 1m schneller pro frame


----------



## SilentKilla (15. März 2009)

Soo. Projekt SMP Affinity Changer hab ich wieder eingestellt. Wie eigentlich zu erwarten war, hat er EUEs produziert.

Allerdings hat Thornscape die Nacht ne echt geile wie einfache Idee gehabt. Warum nicht einfach 2 GPU Clienten auf einer Single GPU Graka falten lassen.

Das Ergebnis könnt ihr unten sehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoon (15. März 2009)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> Warum nicht einfach 2 GPU Clienten auf einer Single GPU Graka falten lassen.



Wie richtet man das ein?


----------



## SilentKilla (15. März 2009)

Zoon schrieb:


> Wie richtet man das ein?



Einfach den vorhanden GPU Ordner einmal kopieren. Die Machine ID in der Config per Hand auf einen nächst höheren Wert ändern. Work-Ordner und Cores per Hand löschen. Und natürlich noch die Verknüpfung mit den Flags an den neuen Ordner anpassen.

Wenn ich heut Abend mal Zeit habe, erstell ich mal ein kleines Tutorial.


----------



## Zoon (15. März 2009)

Joa so ein kleines Tut wäre gut


----------



## jaiby (15. März 2009)

Juhuuu!!!! Dann gehts endlich wieder vorwärts!


Weiß einer von euch, ob mittlerweile die gesamte Rechenpower der HD 4870 genutzt wird? Mir kommen 2,6k PPD recht wenig vor, dafür dass sie 800 Streamprozessoren haben soll...

Wenn nein, könnte das mit den 2 Clients ja ein Weg sein, das ganze zu umgehen 

Ich bitte auch um ein Tut


----------



## trucker1963 (15. März 2009)

Kleines Tutorial wäre echt super.
Habe von solchen Sachen keinen richtigen Plan(Config per Hand ändern,Verkünpfung mit den Flags anpassen ????).


----------



## Bumblebee (15. März 2009)

trucker1963 schrieb:


> Kleines Tutorial wäre echt super.


 
Hat SilentKilla on gestellt


----------



## The Ian (15. März 2009)

oO hab ihr euch mal angesehen, was die neuen projekte an vidmem ziehen...wenn ich zwei clienten auf einer gpu laufen lasse (danke für den tipp) sind satte 840mb belegt also für ein projekt 420mb vidmem einplanen??? da is doch stanfort völlig banane geworden (ja gut die meisten grakas ham den platz); da wird wohl auch der pci-e takt wieder n bissel mehr ne rolle spielen vermute ich mal...bin nur zu faul das jetzt zu testen^^


----------



## The Ian (15. März 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> So, bei besagtem Projekt habe ich Folgende Werte.
> 9800GTX+ =AVG Framedauer 4m 08s
> GTX285 = AVG Framdauer 2m 55s
> 
> Da fahmon das Projekt noch nicht kennt, kann ich die ppd angaben leider nicht nach schauen.



ich habe die selbe graka wie du und trotzdem habe ich ne min framedauer bei dem projekt von  3m35s...wie kann das sein? was mache ich falsch? eine halbe minute ist schon heftiger unterschied wenn man bedenkt dass das bei mir min ist und bei dir avg was mich auch stutzig macht, ist dass ich beim falten egal ob mit einem oder zwei gpu clienten immer 230w ziehe...wenn ich zocke sind das aber immer 280-320w und wenn ich benche bis 380w...ja ich weiß, dass der prozzn beim falten nicht so viel zieht wie beim zocken, aber der unterschied kann doch nicht bei 150w liegen...rechnet meine karte richtig oder faulenzt die nur und tut nix für ihr geld??


----------



## Zoon (15. März 2009)

Hast du hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...-tutorial-zwei-gpu-clients-auf-einer-gpu.html

schon reingeschaut? Danach sollte deine Karte 100Pro ausgelastet sein


----------



## D!str(+)yer (15. März 2009)

The Ian schrieb:


> ich habe die selbe graka wie du und trotzdem habe ich ne min framedauer bei dem projekt von  3m35s...wie kann das sein? was mache ich falsch? eine halbe minute ist schon heftiger unterschied wenn man bedenkt dass das bei mir min ist und bei dir avg was mich auch stutzig macht, ist dass ich beim falten egal ob mit einem oder zwei gpu clienten immer 230w ziehe...wenn ich zocke sind das aber immer 280-320w und wenn ich benche bis 380w...ja ich weiß, dass der prozzn beim falten nicht so viel zieht wie beim zocken, aber der unterschied kann doch nicht bei 150w liegen...rechnet meine karte richtig oder faulenzt die nur und tut nix für ihr geld??



Die Projekte unterscheiden sich ja immer.
Selbst die mit der gleichen Nummer...

Mittlerweile ist die AVG framedauer sogar auf 2m 49s gesunken ....


----------



## Lubi7 (15. März 2009)

Hatte bis vor 2 Wochen einen CPU klient laufen. Das war ein Core von 2 ganz ausgelastet....wies sein soll. Jetzt habe ich meine Hardware etwas aufgerüstet. Und habe mir einen GPU client installiert. Die HD4850 bringt etwas mehr Punkte als E7400@3,5GHz. 
Nur läuft jetzt die HD4850 auf 99% aber auch ein Core der CPU läft fat 100%. Ist das Normal? Mus die CPU die Date für die GPU vorkauen? oder wie läuft das eigentlich.


----------



## The Ian (15. März 2009)

Zoon schrieb:


> Hast du hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...-tutorial-zwei-gpu-clients-auf-einer-gpu.html
> 
> schon reingeschaut? Danach sollte deine Karte 100Pro ausgelastet sein



jop nach der anleitung habe ich jetzt nen 2ten client laufen...allerdings teilt sich die ppd die ich vorher für eine wu hatte (max 6700ppd) jetzt auf die 2 auf (2x3152ppd fast auf den punkt genau...die teilung der rechenkraft beträgt also genau 50%)...eigendlich logisch...von nem massiven nutzen, wie es "versprochen" (auf dem bild war ja 2x6kppd zu sehen) wurde kann ich hier leider berichten...die karte bringt bei mir unabhängig von der anzahl der clienten nahezu die selbe ppd was mach ich falsch, dass das bei anderen was bringt und bei mir absolut nix? auch habe ich mal beim falten mit einem clienten 280w verbraucht(siehe sig allerdings bei älteren wu´s) jetzt sind es selbst mit 2 clienten nur 230-240w...


----------



## caine2011 (15. März 2009)

mal eine frage, hat von euch irgendwer gerade3 auch diese projekt(cpu-client)?

Project: 3798 (Run 61, Clone 1, Gen 12)

fahmon erkennt es leider nicht, ist aber in grad mal 5h fertig


----------



## The Ian (15. März 2009)

naja...die punkte bei den gpu gehen rauf und die bei der cpu gehen runter...scheint so als würden die prozzen jetzt nur noch leichte arbeit und die gpu schwere abbekommen, was mich anhand der unterschiedlichen rechenkraft nicht verwundert...ev will ja stanford die faltzeit vereinheitlichen und an die gpu rechenzeit an die cpu anpassen, so dass sie effektiver forschen können weil sie schneller an mehr ergebnisse kommen??(nur mal so n verrückter gedanke)

habe gerade mal einen clienten der beiden angehalten und siehe da ich habe 500ppd mehr als wenn ich beide zusammen falten lasse...ja ich weiß um die schwankungen innerhalb des projektes, aber deshalb bleibe ich vorerst bei einem bis sich mein "problem" gelöst hat


----------



## MESeidel (15. März 2009)

@The Ian

Ich glaube das Ziel ist langfristig alle Typen auf der GPU zu rechnen.
Viele WUs können zur Zeit nur auf dem Single CPU Client gerechnet werden.
SMP rechnet zur Zeit nur sehr simple Algorithmen (dafür natürlich sehr schnell).

Manche sagen deshalb, dass der single CPU am meisten für die Wissenschaft bringt - was aber auch nicht absolut richtig ist.
Es gab mal ein Thema im FoldingForum dazu, aber bitte frag nicht nach einem Link^^
So lange die Deadlines schaffbar bleiben, kann es einem ja eigentlich egal sein, wie groß die WUs sind...


----------



## SilentKilla (15. März 2009)

Kenn jemand ein gutes, verständliches HowTo, wie man Linux in einer virtuellen Maschine installiert, um da den 64bit SMP Client falten zu lassen? Ich will endlich das Maximum an ppd aus meinem Rechner herauskitzeln.


----------



## Zoon (15. März 2009)

Caine2011 schrieb:


> mal eine frage, hat von euch irgendwer gerade3 auch diese projekt(cpu-client)?
> 
> Project: 3798 (Run 61, Clone 1, Gen 12)
> 
> fahmon erkennt es leider nicht, ist aber in grad mal 5h fertig



Joa so eins hatte ich heute auch, ging fürn CPU Projekt wirklich schnell durch.


----------



## MESeidel (15. März 2009)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> Kenn jemand ein gutes, verständliches HowTo, wie man Linux in einer virtuellen Maschine installiert, um da den 64bit SMP Client falten zu lassen? Ich will endlich das Maximum an ppd aus meinem Rechner herauskitzeln.



Folding Virtual Appliance
Vmware 1.0.4 + Ubuntu Guide - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net
Guide for Setting up SMP Folding with VMware and SUSE 10.2 - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net
A Complete Guide to Using FINSTALL for NEWbies - FaHWiki

hoffe das hilft etwas....


----------



## SilentKilla (16. März 2009)

Ich danke dir. Ich werd mir das bald mal zu Gemüte führen.


----------



## Lee (16. März 2009)

Bremsen VM´s nicht alles unfassbar stark aus?


----------



## SilentKilla (16. März 2009)

Im falle einer Linux VM nicht, da macht der SMP Client in einer 64bit Umgebung komischerweise mehr ppd als ein Windows SMP Client unter 32bit.


----------



## caine2011 (16. März 2009)

woran liegt das???

normalerweise sind prozessoren in einer vm , trotz der heutigen technologien zum durchschalten der leistung für die virtualisierung, immmernoch langsamer.
das liegt vor allem an verwaltungsoverhead durch die vm.
ich frage mich gerade was ein nur-prozessor-sys auf einem 64bit linux an mehr leitsung hätte wenn schon in der virtualisierung soviel zu sätzlich erzielt wird.


----------



## crackajack (16. März 2009)

Lee schrieb:


> Bremsen VM´s nicht alles unfassbar stark aus?


Der Linux-SMP ist einfach überlegen- auch in vmware. Hat pcgh aber schon vor Monaten festgestellt (da gab's glaube ich noch nichtmal das vbb-Forum). Wundert mich, dass das kaum jemand nutzt und das enorme Potential einfach ungenutzt bleibt.

Wenn mein E4300 64bit-Virtualisierung erlauben würde, würde ich mit vmware falten.
Das Einrichten von Xubuntu unter vmware ist ein Kinderspiel (32bit geht ja bei mir, bringt aber ohne passendem client nichts) und der client und fahmon ist auch kein Problem. Dafür habe ich ubuntu testweise regulär installiert gehabt.

Für 24/7 Faltungen ist es sowieso ideal gleich Linux zu installieren und zu starten, natürlich sofern keine effektivere Graka zum Falten vorhanden ist, was wiederum nur unter Windows geht.


----------



## nfsgame (16. März 2009)

Ich glaub ich mach was Falsch. wenn ich VM-Server installiere kommt immer wenn ich es starten will, das er nicht lokal arbeiten kann (keine Auswahlmöglichkeit).
Kann es sein das es daran liegt, das das Host OS kein Server-OS ist? Läuft momentan auf Windows Seven.
Ich hab auch nicht die Auswahl möglichkeit die Ports zu verändern wie im HowTo beschrieben.
Ich stehe echt aufm Schlauch, dabei wollte ich doch nen Benchmarkthread aufmachen (bzw er ist schon aufgemacht, wartet nurnoch auf den Inhalt) .


----------



## crackajack (16. März 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Kann es sein das es daran liegt, das das Host OS kein Server-OS ist? Läuft momentan auf Windows Seven.


Müsste auf XP (32) genauso wie auf Vista (32/64) genauso wie auf Seven (64) laufen. VMWare habe ich bei diesen Systemen schon installiert. Mit IExplorer funzte es bei mir dann aber nie zu starten, mit Firefox hingegen schon.... (Problem bei mir: entweder E4300, der 64 bit nur einmal verträgt, oder ein Q6600-Rechner, der den Proxy nicht mag und damit kein Internet hat oder anders versucht , unter virtualbox, einkernig betrieben wird)

Statt der Maske 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


kommt bei dir eine Fehlermeldung?
Oder erst nachher.


----------



## nfsgame (16. März 2009)

crackajack schrieb:


> Müsste auf XP (32) genauso wie auf Vista (32/64) genauso wie auf Seven (64) laufen. VMWare habe ich bei diesen Systemen schon installiert. Mit IExplorer funzte es bei mir dann aber nie zu starten, mit Firefox hingegen schon.... (Problem bei mir: entweder E4300, der 64 bit nur einmal verträgt, oder ein Q6600-Rechner, der den Proxy nicht mag und damit kein Internet hat oder anders versucht , unter virtualbox, einkernig betrieben wird)
> 
> Statt der Maske
> 
> ...



ich habs jetzt. Lag an Seven. Unter XP läufts.


----------



## Gast3737 (16. März 2009)

was ist nun schneller VM Ware oder Virtual PC?


----------



## crackajack (16. März 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> ich habs jetzt. Lag an Seven. Unter XP läufts.


Unter Seven würde es bei mir auch laufen, wenn nicht... siehe oben...
Als richtiger admin installieren ist wohl angesagt.


----------



## MESeidel (16. März 2009)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> was ist nun schneller VM Ware oder Virtual PC?



Die Performance dürfte zwischen den verschiedenen VMs gar nicht so unterschiedlich sein.
Problem ist eher, das VirtualPC Linux nur mittelmäßig unterstützt (was MS schon davon^^).
VPC steht für maximale Kompatibilität zu Windows als Gastsystem und leichte Bedienung.

VBox ist auch sehr gut, disqualifiziert sich aber schon, weil es nur Single Core emuliert.

VMWare hat sicher mit Abstand die größte Kompetenz, weshalb der volle Funktionsumfang auch nur in den sehr teuren Versionen zur Verfügung steht.


----------



## Speed-E (17. März 2009)

So mein erster test nach dem Umbau sieht schon seht vielversprechend aus. 
Seltsam ist nur das die CPU mit einem SMP-Client nicht ausgereizt ist (53%).

Aber ich habe die selbe PPD wie mit meinem C2Q@3600MHz auf 100%.

Mein Problem ist das ich die 8800GTS einfach nicht zum falten überreden kann. 
Das mit dem Monitor Dummy klappt ganz gut. 
Ich habe ein RGB-Kabel in den TV-Out der GTS gesteckt und habe ein Video-Sender von Medion.Man braucht nur ein Cinchkabel an eines von den drei Kabeln (rot,grün,blau) anzustöpseln und schon ist ein TV Gerät angeschlossen. 

So nun hab ich 2 Verschiedene Client Ordner, habe alles bis auf die Folding@home.exe (Installer) gelöscht und "- local und -gpu 1" als flag gesetzt. 
Der Core wird geladen, die WU auch nur dann bekomme ich die Meldung "UNSTABLE_MACHINE".
Hat jemand von euch eine Idee?


----------



## benjasso (17. März 2009)

Also ich (und auch andere) hab es bis jetzt noch nicht richtig hinbekommen 2 verschiedene nVidia-Grafikkarten in einem PC zum falten zu bewegen. Es scheint da irgendwelche Treiberprobleme zu geben.
Zum Erfolg unter Vista muss an jeder GraKa zumindest ein simulierter Monitor hängen und PhysX sollte mMn deaktiviert sein.
Mach dir aber nicht zu viel Hoffnung und wenn es doch klappt, sag mir bitte wie


----------



## Gast3737 (17. März 2009)

danke für die Warnung..sonst hätte ich mir noch ein paar unterschiedliche GPU gekauft..der Preis für eine 260 ist sehr verlockend davon dann noch zwei ist bestimmt der faltbringer..stimmt es eigentlich noch das bei NV die PCIE geschwindigkeit nicht so tragisch ist? wenn ich zum Beispiel ein MB mit 2xPCIe8x hätte?


----------



## The Ian (17. März 2009)

es passt zwar nicht so unbedingt hier her, aber seit gestern habe ich bei mir das prob, dass immer wenn ich ein spiel starten will, dass nach 2 sec wenn es geladen ist sich der rechner komplett aufhängt...ich habe zuvor nichts an meinem rechner geändert und auch eine neuinstallation des treibers (sogar eines anderen als vorher) hatt nichts daran geändert...komisch ist nur, dass das falten weiterhin ohne probleme klappt
habt ihr ev tipps woran das liegen könnt, oder muss ich da jetzt win komplett nochmal neu aufsetzen?


----------



## Bumblebee (17. März 2009)

The Ian schrieb:


> .. dass immer wenn ich ein spiel starten will, dass nach 2 sec wenn es geladen ist sich der rechner komplett aufhängt...


 
Verständnissfrage:
Du startest ein Spiel *während* dem dass Folding läuft??

Wenn ja - war bei mir (mit modernen Spielen wie F3) schon immer so
Wenn CPU und GPU zu (mehr oder weniger) 100% am schwitzen sind dann "verhaspelt" sich bein Spielstart alles = BSoD


----------



## Zoon (18. März 2009)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Verständnissfrage:
> Du startest ein Spiel *während* dem dass Folding läuft??
> 
> Wenn ja - war bei mir (mit modernen Spielen wie F3) schon immer so
> Wenn CPU und GPU zu (mehr oder weniger) 100% am schwitzen sind dann "verhaspelt" sich bein Spielstart alles = BSoD



Wenn du ne Dual GPU Graka wie ne 4870x2 oder GTX295 hast kannste auf einer GPU falten und mit der anderen ein Spiel spielen.

Bei Single GPU ist das nicht zu empfehlen, weil dann wird die Performance von F@H als wie dem Spiel übelst schelcht, bzw. die Kiste schmiert ganz und gar ab.

Einige Spiele melden auch das kein DirectX oder Grafiktreiber vorhanden ist wenn die SingleGPU mti F@H schon beschäftigt ist.

Bei nem MultiCore CPU kannst ja immerhin noch nen SMP Client beim Spielen nebenbei laufen lassen.


----------



## klefreak (18. März 2009)

Zoon schrieb:


> Wenn du ne Dual GPU Graka wie ne 4870x2 oder GTX295 hast kannste auf einer GPU falten und mit der anderen ein Spiel spielen.
> 
> Bei Single GPU ist das nicht zu empfehlen, weil dann wird die Performance von F@H als wie dem Spiel übelst schelcht, bzw. die Kiste schmiert ganz und gar ab.
> 
> ...




Das kann ich bei mir nicht bestätigen !!!

ich spiele immer mit angeschaltetem F@H mit meiner HD2900pro unter Vista 64bit ! hatte noch nie Leistungseinbrüche oder BSOD wegen dem ??

hat schon jemand erfahrung mit dem Neuen Catalyst 9.3 ??

bin grad ma saugen, laut releasenotes soll er die Radeons beschleunigen, warscheinlich aber nur die neueren (4er Serie)

mfg Klemens


----------



## caine2011 (18. März 2009)

meine radeon ist 100ppd schneller geworden aber ich glaub im mittel ist der nicht schneller 4850 hab ich


----------



## MESeidel (18. März 2009)

Steht in den Release notes nicht 2000,3000 und 4000 Serien?

Aber wenn nur die 4000er, dann wird es mit der neuen ATI Stream Version zusammenhängen.
Folding Forum • View topic - ATI Stream SDK 1.4 - any news for us?

Auf jeden Fall wirst du aber die aticalcl.dll / aticalrt.dll in amdcalcl.dll / amdcalrt.dll in den Client Ordner kopieren und umbenennen müssen.

@Speed-E

besteht dein Problem noch?


----------



## klefreak (18. März 2009)

wo werden die neuen Cals hinkopiert??

mfg KLemens


----------



## MESeidel (18. März 2009)

klefreak schrieb:


> wo werden die neuen Cals hinkopiert??
> 
> mfg KLemens



In den Client Ordner.
Sie liegen nach der Installation in Windows/System oder Windows/SysWow64 bei x64 (am besten die Suche nutzen).
Und Umbennennen nicht vergessen.
Von amd... in ati... 
Keine Ahnung warum die neuerdings nicht mehr amd heißen.


----------



## klefreak (18. März 2009)

MESeidel schrieb:


> In den Client Ordner.
> Sie liegen nach der Installation in Windows/System oder Windows/SysWow64 bei x64 (am besten die Suche nutzen).
> Und Umbennennen nicht vergessen.
> Von amd... in ati...
> Keine Ahnung warum die neuerdings nicht mehr amd heißen.




danke, hab die dateien gefunden und/aber:


1: meine HD2900 schaltet seit neuestem automatisch in den 3dmodus beim falten !!!!!

2: man braucht die Cal nicht umbenennen, hab die AMD einfach gelöscht und die ATIcalc.. rein und es läuft !!
ES ist doch notwendig, die ATICal in AMDCAM umzubenennen !!!

 aber: wenn ich 2 clients gleichzeitig am laufen habe bekomme ich nach einiger Zeit ein "Anzeigetreiber musste wiederhergestellt werden" also gibts erstmal wieder nur einen GPU Client 

mfg KLemens

EDIT: durch das umschalten in den 3d modus bekommt man natürlich deutlich mehr ppd


----------



## MESeidel (18. März 2009)

zu
1. Hatte nie ne 2900, aber bei den 3000 und 4000 Karten war das schon immer so ;o)
2. Doch musst umbenennen.
Sonst nimmt er die amdcal...'s aus dem Windows Ordner (dürften vom Cat 9.1 sein).


----------



## klefreak (18. März 2009)

MESeidel schrieb:


> zu
> 1. Hatte nie ne 2900, aber bei den 3000 und 4000 Karten war das schon immer so ;o)
> 2. Doch musst umbenennen.
> Sonst nimmt er die AMD's aus dem Windows Ordner (dürften vom Cat 9.1 sein).




kann eigentlich nicht sein, da ich im Windowsordner keine AMD mehr habe ??

EDIT: 
es sind noch welche im SYS WOW64 ordner, die sollten aber nicht verwendet werden oder??

EDIT2: 
ich teste mal ob es einen Unterschied macht ob AMD oder ATIcalc

EDIT3: 
derzeit scheint es so, als ob ich weniger PPD bekomme wenn ich die neuen ATIcal in AMDcal umbenenne, daher werde ich diese wieder umbenennen (und mal schaun was passiert wenn ich alle unter vista auffindbaren amdcalc "umbenenne mit_" so dass der gpu client sicher keine amdcalc finden kann)

EDIT4: 
hab nun alle amdcal (C/R) in meinem Vista system mittels _ umbenannt und nur aticalc und aticalr in den GPu Ordner kopiert
der Client meckert nicht und läuft! 
AMDcalc auch in SYSWOW64 umbenannt
PPD scheinen gleich zu bleiben

woher hast du die info mit dem umbenennen?? (offizielle Meldung oder aus dem Foldingforumtread über den Catalyst 9.2??)


EDIT5:

hab mittels Itty Bitty Manager (prozessmanager) rausgefunden, dass es wirklich notwendig ist die DLL's umzubenennen, denn nur so werden die Cal dateien aus dem GPU verzeichnis geladen, ansonsten kommen sie aus einem Windos verzeichnis

meseidel hatte recht 
mfg Klemens


----------



## crackajack (19. März 2009)

Zoon schrieb:


> Joa so eins hatte ich heute auch, ging fürn CPU Projekt wirklich schnell durch.


au ja, beide Kerne meines E4300 haben damit die ppd-Leistung meiner 8800GTS.


----------



## klefreak (19. März 2009)

ich hab seit dem umbenennen der CAL dateien das Problem, dass ich regelmäßig ein "unstable machine" bekomme ;(



Spoiler



# Windows GPU Console Edition #################################################
###############################################################################

                       Folding@Home Client Version 6.23

Folding@home - Main

###############################################################################
###############################################################################

Launch directory: C:\Program Files (x86)\Folding@Home\Folding@home-gpu
Arguments: -verbosity 9 -local 

[22:45:54] - Ask before connecting: No
[22:45:54] - User name: Klefreak_gletscherfloh (Team 70335)
[22:45:54] - User ID: 73D4A8A765CF28CD
[22:45:54] - Machine ID: 2
[22:45:54] 
[22:45:54] Loaded queue successfully.
[22:45:54] Initialization complete
[22:45:54] 
[22:45:54] + Processing work unit
[22:45:54] - Autosending finished units... [March 18 22:45:54 UTC]
[22:45:54] Trying to send all finished work units
[22:45:54] + No unsent completed units remaining.
[22:45:54] - Autosend completed
[22:45:54] Core required: FahCore_11.exe
[22:45:54] Core found.
[22:45:54] Working on queue slot 03 [March 18 22:45:54 UTC]
[22:45:54] + Working ...
[22:45:54] - Calling '.\FahCore_11.exe -dir work/ -suffix 03 -priority 96 -checkpoint 6 -verbose -lifeline 4480 -version 623'

[22:45:54] 
[22:45:54] *------------------------------*
[22:45:54] Folding@Home GPU Core - Beta
[22:45:54] Version 1.22 (Mon Dec 8 12:57:56 PST 2008)
[22:45:54] 
[22:45:54] Compiler  : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 14.00.50727.762 for 80x86 
[22:45:54] Build host: amoeba
[22:45:54] Board Type: AMD
[22:45:54] Core      : 
[22:45:54] Preparing to commence simulation
[22:45:54] - Looking at optimizations...
[22:45:54] - Files status OK
[22:45:54] - Expanded 98511 -> 492188 (decompressed 499.6 percent)
[22:45:54] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=98511 data_size=492188, decompressed_data_size=492188 diff=0
[22:45:54] - Digital signature verified
[22:45:54] 
[22:45:54] Project: 5732 (Run 0, Clone 20, Gen 151)
[22:45:54] 
[22:45:54] Assembly optimizations on if available.
[22:45:54] Entering M.D.
[22:46:00] Will resume from checkpoint file
[22:46:01] Working on Protein
[22:46:01] Client config found, loading data.
[22:46:01] Starting GUI Server
[22:46:04] Resuming from checkpoint
[22:46:04] Verified work/wudata_03.log
[22:46:04] Verified work/wudata_03.edr
[22:46:04] Verified work/wudata_03.xtc
[22:46:04] Completed 12%
[22:52:57] Completed 13%
[22:58:38] Completed 14%
[23:03:27] Completed 15%
[23:08:16] Completed 16%
[23:11:12] Run: exception thrown during GuardedRun
[23:11:12] Run: exception thrown in GuardedRun -- Gromacs cannot continue further.
[23:11:12] Going to send back what have done -- stepsTotalG=10000000
[23:11:12] Work fraction=0.1618 steps=10000000.
[23:11:16] logfile size=20083 infoLength=20083 edr=0 trr=23
[23:11:16] - Writing 20619 bytes of core data to disk...
[23:11:16] Done: 20107 -> 5914 (compressed to 29.4 percent)
[23:11:16]   ... Done.
[23:11:16] 
[23:11:16] Folding@home Core Shutdown: UNSTABLE_MACHINE
[04:45:53] - Autosending finished units... [March 19 04:45:53 UTC]
[04:45:53] Trying to send all finished work units
[04:45:53] + No unsent completed units remaining.
[04:45:53] - Autosend completed
[04:45:53] + Working...
[06:58:10] CoreStatus = FF (255)
[06:58:10] Sending work to server
[06:58:10] Project: 5732 (Run 0, Clone 20, Gen 151)
[06:58:10] - Read packet limit of 540015616... Set to 524286976.


[06:58:10] + Attempting to send results [March 19 06:58:10 UTC]
[06:58:10] - Reading file work/wuresults_03.dat from core
[06:58:10]   (Read 6426 bytes from disk)
[06:58:10] Connecting to http://171.64.65.102:8080/
[06:58:11] Posted data.
[06:58:11] Initial: 0000; - Uploaded at ~7 kB/s
[06:58:11] - Averaged speed for that direction ~56 kB/s
[06:58:11] + Results successfully sent
[06:58:11] Thank you for your contribution to Folding@Home.
[06:58:15] Trying to send all finished work units
[06:58:15] + No unsent completed units remaining.
[06:58:15] - Preparing to get new work unit...
[06:58:15] + Attempting to get work packet
[06:58:15] - Will indicate memory of 4094 MB
[06:58:15] - Detect CPU. Vendor: GenuineIntel, Family: 6, Model: 15, Stepping: 11
[06:58:15] - Connecting to assignment server
[06:58:15] Connecting to http://assign-GPU.stanford.edu:8080/
[06:58:16] Posted data.
[06:58:16] Initial: 40AB; - Successful: assigned to (171.64.65.102).
[06:58:16] + News From Folding@Home: GPU folding beta
[06:58:16] Loaded queue successfully.
[06:58:16] Connecting to http://171.64.65.102:8080/
[06:58:17] Posted data.
[06:58:17] Initial: 0000; - Receiving payload (expected size: 70688)
[06:58:18] - Downloaded at ~69 kB/s
[06:58:18] - Averaged speed for that direction ~45 kB/s
[06:58:18] + Received work.
[06:58:18] Trying to send all finished work units
[06:58:18] + No unsent completed units remaining.
[06:58:18] + Closed connections
[06:58:23] 
[06:58:23] + Processing work unit
[06:58:23] Core required: FahCore_11.exe
[06:58:23] Core found.
[06:58:24] Working on queue slot 04 [March 19 06:58:24 UTC]
[06:58:24] + Working ...
[06:58:24] - Calling '.\FahCore_11.exe -dir work/ -suffix 04 -priority 96 -checkpoint 6 -verbose -lifeline 4480 -version 623'

[06:58:24] 
[06:58:24] *------------------------------*
[06:58:24] Folding@Home GPU Core - Beta
[06:58:24] Version 1.22 (Mon Dec 8 12:57:56 PST 2008)
[06:58:24] 
[06:58:24] Compiler  : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 14.00.50727.762 for 80x86 
[06:58:24] Build host: amoeba
[06:58:24] Board Type: AMD
[06:58:24] Core      : 
[06:58:24] Preparing to commence simulation
[06:58:24] - Looking at optimizations...
[06:58:24] - Created dyn
[06:58:24] - Files status OK
[06:58:24] - Expanded 70176 -> 360060 (decompressed 513.0 percent)
[06:58:24] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=70176 data_size=360060, decompressed_data_size=360060 diff=0
[06:58:24] - Digital signature verified
[06:58:24] 
[06:58:24] Project: 5740 (Run 1, Clone 55, Gen 16)
[06:58:24] 
[06:58:24] Assembly optimizations on if available.
[06:58:24] Entering M.D.
[06:58:30] Working on Protein
[06:58:30] Client config found, loading data.
[06:58:31] Starting GUI Server
[07:02:13] Completed 1%
[07:02:45] ***** Got a SIGTERM signal (2)
[07:02:45] Killing all core threads

Folding@Home Client Shutdown.


--- Opening Log file [March 19 07:02:55 UTC] 


# Windows GPU Console Edition #################################################
###############################################################################

                       Folding@Home Client Version 6.23

Folding@home - Main

###############################################################################
###############################################################################

Launch directory: C:\Program Files (x86)\Folding@Home\Folding@home-gpu
Arguments: -verbosity 9 -local 

[07:02:55] - Ask before connecting: No
[07:02:55] - User name: Klefreak_gletscherfloh (Team 70335)
[07:02:55] - User ID: 73D4A8A765CF28CD
[07:02:55] - Machine ID: 2
[07:02:55] 
[07:02:55] Loaded queue successfully.
[07:02:55] Initialization complete
[07:02:55] 
[07:02:55] + Processing work unit
[07:02:55] Core required: FahCore_11.exe
[07:02:55] Core found.
[07:02:55] - Autosending finished units... [March 19 07:02:55 UTC]
[07:02:55] Trying to send all finished work units
[07:02:55] + No unsent completed units remaining.
[07:02:55] - Autosend completed
[07:02:55] Working on queue slot 04 [March 19 07:02:55 UTC]
[07:02:55] + Working ...
[07:02:55] - Calling '.\FahCore_11.exe -dir work/ -suffix 04 -priority 96 -checkpoint 6 -verbose -lifeline 5788 -version 623'

[07:02:55] 
[07:02:55] *------------------------------*
[07:02:55] Folding@Home GPU Core - Beta
[07:02:55] Version 1.22 (Mon Dec 8 12:57:56 PST 2008)
[07:02:55] 
[07:02:55] Compiler  : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 14.00.50727.762 for 80x86 
[07:02:55] Build host: amoeba
[07:02:55] Board Type: AMD
[07:02:55] Core      : 
[07:02:55] Preparing to commence simulation
[07:02:55] - Looking at optimizations...
[07:02:55] - Files status OK
[07:02:55] - Expanded 70176 -> 360060 (decompressed 513.0 percent)
[07:02:55] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=70176 data_size=360060, decompressed_data_size=360060 diff=0
[07:02:55] - Digital signature verified
[07:02:55] 
[07:02:55] Project: 5740 (Run 1, Clone 55, Gen 16)
[07:02:55] 
[07:02:55] Assembly optimizations on if available.
[07:02:55] Entering M.D.
[07:03:01] Will resume from checkpoint file
[07:03:01] Working on Protein
[07:03:02] Client config found, loading data.
[07:03:02] Starting GUI Server
[07:03:04] Resuming from checkpoint
[07:03:04] Verified work/wudata_04.log
[07:03:04] Verified work/wudata_04.edr
[07:03:04] Verified work/wudata_04.xtc
[07:03:04] Completed 1%
[07:06:43] Completed 2%
[07:10:10] Completed 3%
[07:12:54] Completed 4%
[07:15:40] Completed 5%
[07:18:24] Completed 6%
[07:21:09] Completed 7%
[07:23:53] Completed 8%
[07:26:37] Completed 9%
[07:29:22] Completed 10%
[07:32:06] Completed 11%
[07:34:47] Completed 12%
[07:37:30] Completed 13%
[07:40:11] Completed 14%
[07:42:53] Completed 15%
[07:45:34] Completed 16%
[07:48:15] Completed 17%
[07:50:56] Completed 18%
[07:53:37] Completed 19%
[07:56:20] Completed 20%
[07:59:06] Completed 21%
[08:01:51] Completed 22%
[08:04:37] Completed 23%
[08:07:21] Completed 24%
[08:10:05] Completed 25%
[08:12:50] Completed 26%
[08:15:33] Completed 27%
[08:18:15] Completed 28%
[08:20:58] Completed 29%
[08:23:42] Completed 30%
[08:26:24] Completed 31%
[08:29:05] Completed 32%
[08:31:47] Completed 33%
[08:34:29] Completed 34%
[08:37:10] Completed 35%
[08:39:53] Completed 36%
[08:42:34] Completed 37%
[08:45:18] Completed 38%
[08:47:59] Completed 39%
[08:50:42] Completed 40%
[08:53:24] Completed 41%
[08:56:10] Completed 42%
[08:58:55] Completed 43%
[09:01:40] Completed 44%
[09:04:25] Completed 45%
[09:07:10] Completed 46%
[09:09:55] Completed 47%
[09:12:39] Completed 48%
[09:15:22] Completed 49%
[09:18:04] Completed 50%
[09:20:46] Completed 51%
[09:23:26] Completed 52%
[09:26:06] Completed 53%
[09:28:48] Completed 54%
[09:31:30] Completed 55%
[09:34:12] Completed 56%
[09:36:55] Completed 57%
[09:39:36] Completed 58%
[09:42:18] Completed 59%
[09:45:00] Completed 60%
[09:47:42] Completed 61%
[09:50:25] Completed 62%
[09:53:07] Completed 63%
[09:55:48] Completed 64%
[09:57:58] Run: exception thrown during GuardedRun
[09:57:58] Run: exception thrown in GuardedRun -- Gromacs cannot continue further.
[09:57:58] Going to send back what have done -- stepsTotalG=10000000
[09:57:58] Work fraction=0.6403 steps=10000000.
[09:58:02] logfile size=22085 infoLength=22085 edr=0 trr=23
[09:58:02] - Writing 22621 bytes of core data to disk...
[09:58:02] Done: 22109 -> 6215 (compressed to 28.1 percent)
[09:58:02]   ... Done.
[09:58:02] 
[09:58:02] Folding@home Core Shutdown: UNSTABLE_MACHINE
[13:02:54] - Autosending finished units... [March 19 13:02:54 UTC]
[13:02:54] Trying to send all finished work units
[13:02:54] + No unsent completed units remaining.
[13:02:54] - Autosend completed
[13:02:54] + Working...



weis jemand was man dagegen machen kann??

werd mal die alten CAL dateien testen mit dem neuen 9.3er Catalyst 
--> fehlende CAL optimierung dafür aber funktionierende 2d/3d umschaltung

mfg KLemens

ps: bekomme nun auch öfters ein "anzeigetreiber hat sich wiederhergestellt"


EDIT:  wegen instabilitäten (treiberwiederherstellung auch @ standardtakt) verwende ich derzeit mal die alten CAL dateien und hoffe dass ein Client/core update von Stanford hier helfen kann

derzeit läuft die karte stabil aber dafür mit den alten CAL Dateien und daher auch "nur" im 2d Modus?!


----------



## Gast3737 (19. März 2009)

das kenne ich zu gut mein tipp: deinstalliere den CaL kram, und installiere den Catalyst 9.2 oder den 9.3 bei mir läuft es ohne CAL, mit neuem Client und dem 9.2 astrein..


----------



## Bumblebee (19. März 2009)

Hab zwar den 9_3er noch nicht drauf - 9_2er läuft aber astrein ohne irgendwelche Kopieraktionen


----------



## klefreak (19. März 2009)

ich hab keinen "seperaten" Cal kram installiert, mit CAL meinte ich die beim 9.3er Treiber integrierten ATICALC.dll und ATICALRT.dll welche man ja in AMD... umbenennen muss, damit sie vom GPU client verwendet werden.

derzeit schauts bei mir so aus:

9.3 Treiber + amdcalc (9.3) --> automatisch 2d/3d ; + ppd ; sporadisch vpu recover und oder "unstable machine"
9.3 Treiber + amdcalc (9.1) --> kein auto 2d/3d ; ~ppd ; sporadisch VPU recover ; kein "unstable machine" !
9.1 Treiber (laut ccc 8.12?) + amdcalc (9.3) --> auto 2d/3d; weitere Tests derzeit im Gange  (schaun wie lange es stabil ist)

ich hoffe, dass das Problem für euch verständlich ist

mfg Klemens

ps: Flushintervall 384 ; GPU 3D (@stock)


----------



## Gast3737 (19. März 2009)

habe Flushi auf 256, bringt das höhere paar mehr ppd? übrigens ich habe zwei Clients auf einer GPU laufen ohne das diese singt..und abstürzt probleme gibt es erst wenn ich einen CPU Core dazu schalte. Da stürzt meist einer von dreien ab..habe übrigens nur den Treiber installiert und den neuen Client geladen und installiert mehr nicht..das mit dan CAL habe ich nicht gemacht und so wie du erzählst werde ich mir das wohl schenken..never change a running client


----------



## klefreak (19. März 2009)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> habe Flushi auf 256, bringt das höhere paar mehr ppd? übrigens ich habe zwei Clients auf einer GPU laufen ohne das diese singt..und abstürzt probleme gibt es erst wenn ich einen CPU Core dazu schalte. Da stürzt meist einer von dreien ab..habe übrigens nur den Treiber installiert und den neuen Client geladen und installiert mehr nicht..das mit dan CAL habe ich nicht gemacht und so wie du erzählst werde ich mir das wohl schenken..never change a running client




ein höherer Flushi bringt weniger CPU last, theoretisch aber ein paar weniger ppd ~ (dafür mehr beim cpu client  )

wenn du nur den Treiber installiert hast, verwendest du nach wie vor die alten amdcalc.dll (vom 9.1er) denn die neuen ab 9.2 heißen nun aticalc.dll und die muss man sich manuell aus dem Windowsordner suchen und in den foldingordner kopieren (und umbenennen )
--> erst die neuen .dll's bringen für meine Karte (hd2900) die automatische 2d/3d umschaltung, deshalb suche ich eine Lösung dass ich möglichst diese verwenden kann!!
--> die neuen amdcalc.dll.. sind laut Foldingforum notwendig um mit dem demnächst erscheinenden neuen CORE einige leistungsoptimierungen zu ermöglichen, also ein 2. Grund warum ich versuche das neue stabil zu bekommen 
--> derzeit scheint es so, als ob der Treiber (9.3) mein VIsta nicht mag, denn seit der 9.1er mit den 9.3er dll's läuft hab ich noch kein problem gehabt

mfg Klemens

ps: laut foldingforum (mhouston) soll demnächst ein Hotfix für XP probleme (vpu recover) und auch sonstige neuheiten erscheinen, mal schaun ob dann auch bei mir (vista) das VPU recover problem weg ist


----------



## Gast3737 (19. März 2009)

es kommen bald neue cores das wurde aber auch mal Zeit..die sind ja schon fast nen Jahr alt..
vpu recover?


----------



## klefreak (20. März 2009)

ich hoffe auch, dass da bald mal wieder ein update kommt.

VPU Recover ist diese Treiberwiederherstellung (anzeigetreiber musste nach einem fehler wiederhergestellt werden...)

hab derzeit echt einige Probleme mit dem Folden ;(

wenn ich die Graka in 3D falten lasse dann heizt das teil dermaßen, dass mein 360er anscheinend damit überfordert ist (wassertemperatur steigt laut sensor auf über 40° !!)
ich kann versuchen mittels atitool die VDDC spannung zu reduzieren, aber um sichtbare temperaturreduktion zu erhalten muss ich die spannung recht weit absenken und ich glaube, dass ich darum euch EUE's erhalte (immer nach ca 2h Falten ;( ) gleichzeitig bekomme ich auch ein "fahcore hat einen fehler verursacht und muss geschlossen werden" und wenn ich dann den client weiterlaufen lasse faltet dieser acuh wieder, dafür funktionert aber dann die 2d/3d umschaltung nicht mehr (dafür brauchts einen neustart ;( )
das ist echt zum Kotz** 

Zusätzlich hatte die Grafikkarte heute in der früh beim morgentlichen Faltkontrollgang nach dem Fehler und anschließendem Clientneustart einen Freze aber anstelle des VPU recover musste ich den pc resetten und hatte danach tolle bunte muster am bios screen, welche erst nach einer kurzen Netztrennung des PC's verschwanden 

--> eventuell sind die ganzen probleme nur dank meiner HD2900 welche ja auch den Monitor nur per RGB und nicht per DVI ansprechen will ;(

mfg Klemens

EDIT: die hohe wassertemperatur bin ich gerade am überprüfen denn nun hab ich 3 verschiedene Sensoren mit denen ich die Wassertemp messen will und alle 3 zeigen verschiedene werte ;(
44.1°C--> AquastreamXT interner Sensor
40.0°C--> AquastreamXT externer sensor
36.5°C--> Lüftersteuerung Sensor

--> welcher richtig liegt weis ich noch nicht, da ich derzeit kein fieberthermometer auftreibn kann ;(


----------



## SilentKilla (20. März 2009)

JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA, ich bin so kluk...k-l-u-k...ich meine k-l-u-gee ^^

Ich hab mir vorgestern nochmal Gedanken gemacht, wie man 2 unterschiedliche Grafikkarten in einem System zum gemeinsamen Falten überreden kann. Da kam mir die Idee, dass die GTX 260 ja nichts anderes ist, als eine in den Shadereinheiten und in der Speicherbandbreite beschnittene GTX 280/285. Also sollte der Treiber keine Probleme haben, beide zum Falten zu überreden.

Daraufhin hab ich nen Kumpel und Besitzer einer GTX 260 gefragt, ob ich mir seine Graka mal für ein Experiment ausleihen kann. Gesagt getan. Nun steckt das gute Stück in meinem Rechner und faltet parallel zu meiner GTX 285.

Die Punkteausbeute lässt noch zu wünschen übrig, aber ich denke, dass es hauptsächlich daran liegt, dass beide Grakas nur 8-fach am PCIe Steckplatz angebunden sind. Dies lässt sich jedoch durch Anheben selbigen Taktes und Übertaktung der GTX 260 noch kompensieren.

Da es funktioniert überlege ich mir eine GTX 260 216 55nm als 2. Faltkarte und PhysX-Karte zuzulegen.

Den Beweisscreen findet ihr hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT:

Das Gerücht, dass mehr als 2 GPU Clients auf einem Rechner nicht laufen kann ich auch widerlegen. Gerade eben läuft 1 SMP Client und 4 GPU Clients auf 2 Grakas. Leider kann ich nicht solange warten bis sich alle "eingearbeitet" haben, um die finalen Punkte zu sehen, da mein Kumpel die Graka zurück haben will. Aber das Ziel verschiedene Grakas in einem System und mehr als 2 GPU Clienten zum Falten zu bewegen ist erreicht.

Ich weiß nicht obs nur an meiner Idee von oben liegt, dass es funktioniert, oder einfach nur an besseren Treibern seitens nVidia, oder besseren Clients seitens Stanford.

Ich würde gerne wissen, obs auch mit einer anderen Mischbestückung funktioniert. Die, die nVidia Grakas in verschiedenen Systeme haben, bitte ich daher sie mal in einem System zu testen.  Ich bin sehr gespannt.


----------



## MESeidel (20. März 2009)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA, ich bin so kluk...k-l-u-k...ich meine k-l-u-gee ^^



Schönes Zitat



SilentKilla schrieb:


> Das Gerücht, dass mehr als 2 GPU Clients auf einem Rechner nicht laufen kann ich auch widerlegen. Gerade eben läuft 1 SMP Client und 4 GPU Clients auf 2 Grakas. Leider kann ich nicht solange warten bis sich alle "eingearbeitet" haben, um die finalen Punkte zu sehen, da mein Kumpel die Graka zurück haben will. Aber das Ziel verschiedene Grakas in einem System und mehr als 2 GPU Clienten zum Falten zu bewegen ist erreicht.



Ich versteh auch nicht warum 2 verschiedene nVidias nicht zusammen gehen sollen.
2 verschiedene Radeons hatte ich selbst schon laufen.
Und Berichte von 2 verschieden Geforce Karten gibt's zu Hauf im Netz.

Allerdings bestätigt dein Test, das Treiberproblem bei nVidia.
Wenn die Karten unterschiedlich sind kann es vorkommen (bei unterschiedlicher Shaderzahl wird es passieren) dass die 2. nicht ihr volles Potenzial bringt...


----------



## Speed-E (20. März 2009)

Also mit meiner GTX285 und der 8800GTS-512 klappt es nicht. 
Hab schon alles versucht, vom 2. Monitor über -force nvidia_G80/G92 Flag.
Die 8800 gibt immer ein Unstable_Machine Fehler aus.


----------



## Bumblebee (20. März 2009)

Ich *vermute* mal, dass es nur funktioniert wenn man (so wie oben beschrieben) 2 "gleiche" Karten im Rechner hat
btw. Grats an Killa - auf die Überlegung muss man erst mal kommen

btw2. heute hat sich *auf dem am wenigsten geforderten Rechner* die SMP aufgehängt  - natürlich bei 97% ....


----------



## nfsgame (20. März 2009)

Es gibt ne neue Core_11 WU. Sie bringt 768Punkte. Weiteres im Anhang.


----------



## klefreak (20. März 2009)

@silentkilla

ich denke mal, dass acuh die mischbestückung amd/nvidia die größten probleme bereiten, bei nvidia mit nvidia kommt es eher dazu, dass die "bessere" Karte auf die schlechtere reduziert wird (shader..)

mein System läuft einfach nicht stabil ;(

hab jetzt wieder den 9.3er + 9.3er amdcalc.dll's da ich in jeglicher Kombination (alt wie neuer Treiber zusammen mit den neuen Calc files entweder "usntable machine" und oder "VPU Recover" und oder "Fahcore11 muss beendet werden" bekomme ;(

und das bei 2d/3d/oc Taktraten bei unterschiedlichsten temperaturen... ;(

ich werd den gpu einfach mal für einige Zeit aussetzen müssen

mfg klemens


----------



## nfsgame (20. März 2009)

Ich quäle meinen Rechner bzw. das Netzteil gerade ganz schön .
Vier Festplatten, Ein mit 1,5V laufender Q6700 mit 3,7GHz, ne OC'd HD3870. Das NT gibt teilweise extremstes Fiepen von sich (viiieeel lauter als jedes Grakaspulenfiepen).
Außerdem gibts bei der Videowiedergabe kräftige Aussetzer. Und eine der HDD's macht zwischen durch mal "klack" .

Welches effiziente NT würdet ihr denn empfehlen? So bis 70Eur. Soll auch foldinggeeignet sein (natürlcih).


----------



## MESeidel (20. März 2009)

Wer nVidia faltet und etwas experimentierfreudig ist, kann mal den 185.2 Beta Treiber probieren.
Bringt bei den Projekten 5902 und 5903 fast doppelte PPD.
Bei Multi GPU Systemen wird aber nur ein Client schneller...

XP-x86: GeForce ForceWare 185.20 XP 32-bit download from Guru3D.com
XP-x86: http://pic.xfastest.com/z/NVIDIA%20%C5X%B0%CA/185.20/XFastest%20185.20%20WinXP64.exe
Vista-x86: GeForce ForceWare 185.20 Vista 32-bit download from Guru3D.com
Vista-x64: GeForce ForceWare 185.20 Vista 64-bit download from Guru3D.com


----------



## SilentKilla (20. März 2009)

MESeidel schrieb:


> Wer nVidia faltet und etwas experimentierfreudig ist, kann mal den 185.2 Beta Treiber probieren.
> Bringt bei den Projekten 5902 und 5903 fast doppelte PPD.
> Bei Multi GPU Systemen wird aber nur ein Client schneller...
> 
> ...



Ich danke dir für diese Nachricht. Bei sowas überleg ich nicht 2 mal. Hab ihn gleich mal drauf gemacht. Dabei bin ich noch auf den nVidia Performance Driver gestoßen. Was macht der und was kann der?

EDIT:

Der Treiber scheint die ppd Leistung echt zu erhöhen. Trotz "Mischfaltung" mit den Projekten 5774 und 5902 12500 ppd auffer GTX 285.


----------



## The Ian (20. März 2009)

mir ist heute mal ne frage aufgekommen....warum kann man eigendlich nicht die auslastung der gpu (nicht des rams auf der karte) messen?? oder gibts da doch ein tolles prog was das kann..mir ist da keins bekannt

ich probiere auch gleich mal den neuen treiber aus...bericht gibbet später


----------



## MESeidel (20. März 2009)

teilweise mit GPU-Z -> Sensors Tab

ganz sicher sollten gehen:
 Riva Tuner für nVidia Karten [EDIT]Anscheinend doch nicht[/EDIT]
CCC für ATi

Sind aber nur Prozentanzeigen.
Und bei Dual GPU Karten sieht's mau aus.

;o)


----------



## The Ian (21. März 2009)

oO wie kann ich das bei rivatuner ablesen ist das ein plugin...wenn ja wie heißt das??

btw:
die ppd steigt mit diesem treiber beträchtlich...bei mir beim projekt 5900 mit 420 punkten von ca 6200 auf 7700ppd.... also dass man über 1500ppd alleine nur mit dem treiber rausholen kann ist beeindrukend...mal sehen wie sich das in spielen auswirkt

edit:auch die resultate mit übertakten sind besser als zuvor ich habe den takt meiner gtx285 auf 1620mhz angehoben und im vergleich zu 1512 mhz (standart bei zotac-karten) 800-1000ppd mehr erhalten...frühere gleich übertaktungen haben nicht so viel mehr gebracht wie jetzt


----------



## MESeidel (21. März 2009)

HMM

Hab grad mal bei meinen 8800'ern geschaut.
GPU Load ist tatsächlich nicht dabei.
Evtl. bei G200 Karten, ist aber reine Spekulation.

GPU-Z unterstützt die GPU-Load Anzeige nur bei ATi Karten.

sry...


----------



## The Ian (21. März 2009)

na kein ding ist ja auch nicht lebenswichtig^^ was mich aber seit den neuen treiber stört ist, dass die karte pernanent wenn man nichts macht (erst nach längerer zeit)...also zb in der nacht in den 2d modus fällt und dort weiter faltet...mit knapp über 1000ppd (was immernoch beachtlich ist für die taktraten die die da fährt) kann man das irgendwie unterbinden, dass die im 3d performance modus bleibt??


----------



## klefreak (21. März 2009)

The Ian schrieb:


> na kein ding ist ja auch nicht lebenswichtig^^ was mich aber seit den neuen treiber stört ist, dass die karte pernanent wenn man nichts macht (erst nach längerer zeit)...also zb in der nacht in den 2d modus fällt und dort weiter faltet...mit knapp über 1000ppd (was immernoch beachtlich ist für die taktraten die die da fährt) kann man das irgendwie unterbinden, dass die im 3d performance modus bleibt??




bei mir ist es ähnlich, nach einem VPU recover kann ich zwar den client neu starten, die faltleistung sinkt jedoch auf ca 1/3 obwohl laut gpuz die GPU im 3d modus sein soll ;(

mfg KLemens


----------



## Gast3737 (21. März 2009)

hat das Runterfahren in den 2D Mod nicht was mit den Energieoptionen zu tun? bei Vista gibt es dafür doch auch einen Punkt unter Erweiterte Einstellung des Energieschemas..


----------



## The Ian (21. März 2009)

hast recht..ich habe jetzt sämtliche energiesparmaßnahmen abgestellt und nach ner stunde war immernoch der 3d modus aktiv...allerdings war bei mir nur eingestellt, dass sich der bildschirm abstellen soll...anscheinend wird damit auch automatisch der takt reduziert...naja problem behoben würd ich mal behaupten^^


----------



## Speed-E (21. März 2009)

So ich habe den 185.20 Treiber ausprobiert, bin begeistert.

Hab dazu noch eine Top WU bekommen.


----------



## Bumblebee (21. März 2009)

Speed-E schrieb:


> So ich habe den 185.20 Treiber ausprobiert, bin begeistert.
> 
> Hab dazu noch eine Top WU bekommen.


 
Schaut ja *Hammer* aus


----------



## nfsgame (21. März 2009)

Der 185.20 bringt anscheinend nur bei GTX2xx-Karten was . Meine 9800GT zeigt sich unbeeindruckt (ca 4500ppd bei Projekt 5903).


----------



## Standeck (21. März 2009)

Speed-E schrieb:


> So ich habe den 185.20 Treiber ausprobiert, bin begeistert.
> 
> Hab dazu noch eine Top WU bekommen.



Häh`, wo krieg ich denn den 185.20 Treiber? Die Betaseite von Nvidia hat den nicht. Ist das ein geleakter?


----------



## nfsgame (21. März 2009)

MESeidel schrieb:


> Wer nVidia faltet und etwas experimentierfreudig ist, kann mal den 185.2 Beta Treiber probieren.
> Bringt bei den Projekten 5902 und 5903 fast doppelte PPD.
> Bei Multi GPU Systemen wird aber nur ein Client schneller...
> 
> ...


Da ist der neue Treiber. er ist Betarer als Beta, desshaln nochnicht gelistet . Läuft bei mir aber bis jetzt stabil.


----------



## Standeck (21. März 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Da ist der neue Treiber. er ist Betarer als Beta, desshaln nochnicht gelistet . Läuft bei mir aber bis jetzt stabil.



Ah, alles klar. Dann wart ich noch etwas bis der offiziell rauskommt. Eilt ja nicht!

Edit: Lad ihn doch mal runter. PPD doppelt klingt verlockend.


----------



## The Ian (21. März 2009)

Speed-E schrieb:


> So ich habe den 185.20 Treiber ausprobiert, bin begeistert.
> 
> Hab dazu noch eine Top WU bekommen.




 bei mir ist das bei der selben wu nicht so...irgendetwas mach ich doch falsch


----------



## Gast3737 (21. März 2009)

Link zum Thema: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/d...-die-5-000-000-punke-gefaltet.html#post661761


----------



## Standeck (21. März 2009)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/d...-die-5-000-000-punke-gefaltet.html#post661761



Congratulations, SilentKilla!


----------



## nfsgame (21. März 2009)

Standeck schrieb:


> Congratulations, SilentKilla!


Von mir auch .

Und ein  an Bumblebee für den ersten Platz der Top-Producer.


----------



## SilentKilla (21. März 2009)

Danke nochmal an alle für die Glückwünsche. Ohne euch hätte ich es noch nicht so weit geschafft. Eure Tips, Tricks und Kniffe waren immer eine große Hilfe. Nicht zu letzt das krasse Ergebnis von Speed-E. 



Speed-E schrieb:


> So ich habe den 185.20 Treiber ausprobiert, bin begeistert.
> 
> Hab dazu noch eine Top WU bekommen.



Hat deine Graka Steroide genommen???  Is ja echt mal richtig fett. Wie sind deine Falttaktraten?

EDIT:

Soo, hab mal den 2. GPU Client und den CPU Client ausgemacht. Das Ergebnis ist pervers finde ich. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Standeck (21. März 2009)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> Danke nochmal an alle für die Glückwünsche. Ohne euch hätte ich es noch nicht so weit geschafft. Eure Tips, Tricks und Kniffe waren immer eine große Hilfe. Nicht zu letzt das krasse Ergebnis von Speed-E.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 

Wie geht das denn?? 17280 PPD! Nur mit dem verkackten Treiber? 

Dann muß ich den wohl auch installieren.


----------



## The Ian (21. März 2009)

wtf sag ich da nur...
aber warum ist das bei mir nicht so????
hab momentan ne 5900wu....das müsste doch auch so in die richtung kommen...ich glaube ich dreh noch am rad, dass das bei mir nie funzen will

edit: selbst mit ner 5903wu habe ich "nur"  8000ppd...woran kann das liegen, dass ihr doppelt so viel ppd macht wie ich?? ich kann mir da echt nicht helfen und mittlerweile wirds mir schon selber blöde hier so rum zu heulen, dass ich nicht so viel ppd mache wie ihr


----------



## SilentKilla (21. März 2009)

The Ian schrieb:


> wtf sag ich da nur...
> aber warum ist das bei mir nicht so????
> hab momentan ne 5900wu....das müsste doch auch so in die richtung kommen...ich glaube ich dreh noch am rad, dass das bei mir nie funzen will
> 
> edit: selbst mit ner 5903wu habe ich "nur"  8000ppd...woran kann das liegen, dass ihr doppelt so viel ppd macht wie ich?? ich kann mir da echt nicht helfen und mittlerweile wirds mir schon selber blöde hier so rum zu heulen, dass ich nicht so viel ppd mache wie ihr



Das ist natürlich ärgerlich. Ferndiagnose ist leider immer etwas schlecht. Vllt hilft Neuinstallation des Treibers. Aber vorher den "alten" Treiber richtig deinstallieren.


----------



## The Ian (21. März 2009)

nee daran liegts nicht ich habe heute erst windows komplett neu aufgesetzt und da gleich den treiber mit installiert...neuer gehts also nicht...
sind die erreichten 17kppd eigendlich nur einmalig bei einer wu gewesen oder sind die auch bei anderen so hoch?


----------



## Bumblebee (21. März 2009)

Also wenn ich dann wieder bei meinen Faltrechnern aufschlage wird der Treiber auch draufgemacht
Und dann - ja daaaaannnn 

Brauche ja momentan "bloss" 1.4 Jahre zur Spitze


----------



## SilentKilla (21. März 2009)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Also wenn ich dann wieder bei meinen Faltrechnern aufschlage wird der Treiber auch draufgemacht
> Und dann - ja daaaaannnn
> 
> Brauche ja momentan "bloss" 1.4 Jahre zur Spitze



Abwarten...dein erster Platz bei den Top 20 Producern kommt nur daher, dass ich in den letzten paar Tagen bissel experimentiert habe und eine 8800 GT ausgefallen ist.


----------



## Standeck (22. März 2009)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> Abwarten...dein erster Platz bei den Top 20 Producern kommt nur daher, dass ich in den letzten paar Tagen bissel experimentiert habe und eine 8800 GT ausgefallen ist.



Abwarten, Jungs, abwarten. The Empire Strikes Back


----------



## Speed-E (22. März 2009)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> Hat deine Graka Steroide genommen???  Is ja echt mal richtig fett. Wie sind deine Falttaktraten?



738/1674, 1476(VRAM) Aber das geht gut ab ne? 

Doof nur das ich jetzt wieder den core_11 zugewiesen bekommen hab. 


P.S. Auch von mir Glückwunsch zur 5.000.000


----------



## SilentKilla (22. März 2009)

Standeck schrieb:


> Abwarten, Jungs, abwarten. The Empire Strikes Back



LOOL  Da bin ich mal gespannt.

So...wenn ich meinem SMP Client dauerhaft beibringen könnte, nur auf den ersten 3 Kernen zu falten, um dem GPU Client den 4. Kern vollständig zur Verfügung zu stellen, dann würde es wie folgt aussehen. Natürlich nur bei den 59xx Projekten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Standeck (22. März 2009)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> LOOL  Da bin ich mal gespannt.



Das darfst Du auch sein! hahahahah harharhar huhuhuhu heheheheh!

Aber was mir grad aufällt: Der SMP Client hatte letzte Woche Geburtstag! Alles alles gute zum Geburtstag SMP Client. Und hoffentlich wirst Du nicht nochmal so alt!


----------



## MESeidel (22. März 2009)

Übrigens gibt's ein Update für die Cat 9.3 CAL's unter XP.
Wer also auf Radeon faltet und Windows XP nutzt sollte sich die auf jeden Fall laden:
Catalyst 9.3 HOTFIX for FireStream resolves ATI Compute Abstraction Layer (CAL) communications errors as a result of inadvertent Application Programming Interface (API) mismatch

Dann in den GPU-Client Ordner kopieren (im Windows Verzeichnis nach "aticalcl.dll" und "amdcalrt.dll" suchen).
Und unbedingt umbenennen (aus den "ati" am Anfang "amd" machen).

@Kleefreak
du hast Vista und trotzdem Probleme oder?


----------



## Bumblebee (22. März 2009)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> Abwarten...dein erster Platz bei den Top 20 Producern kommt nur daher, dass ich in den letzten paar Tagen bissel experimentiert habe und eine 8800 GT ausgefallen ist.


 
* WUSST ICHS DOCH* - hast mich absichtlich gewinnen lassen 

Bist halt eeen liebet Gerlschen


----------



## klefreak (22. März 2009)

MESeidel schrieb:


> Übrigens gibt's ein Update für die Cat 9.3 CAL's unter XP.
> Wer also auf Radeon faltet und Windows XP nutzt sollte sich die auf jeden Fall laden:
> Catalyst 9.3 HOTFIX for FireStream resolves ATI Compute Abstraction Layer (CAL) communications errors as a result of inadvertent Application Programming Interface (API) mismatch
> 
> ...



ja, ich hab diese probleme anscheinend unter VISTA

--> derzeit läuft es einmal, dafür sind die ppd ca 1/3 der normalen werte und das obwohl die karte im 3d Modus ist, laut gpuz passt auch PCIE, taktraten... ;(
--> hab im foldingforum gelesen, das auch andere leute deutliche ppd einbrüche mit dem neuen treiber haben, da passt derzeit noch nicht alles ;(
(hoffentlich wird bald der neue core released)

mfg Klemens


----------



## schrotflinte56 (22. März 2009)

@silentkilla
versuchs doch evtl. mal mit dem dual core tuner der in der aktuellen pcgh ausgabe dabei ist...
hab damit auch ein wenig experimentiert und das dürfte damit funzen!

mfg


----------



## Gast3737 (22. März 2009)

klefreak schrieb:


> [..] neue core released)
> 
> mfg Klemens


das hoffe ich auch, will auch mal mit 5600ppd oder so falten


----------



## nfsgame (22. März 2009)

Wenn ich mal wieder Geld hab, kauf ich mir ne GTX285 . Dann gibts nen paar ppd mehr .

Achso: Ist es normal das ich unter XP x86 mit ner 9800GT und Core_14 0% CPU-Last hab 0_o?


----------



## Standeck (22. März 2009)

Mann, der SMP Client geht mir auf die Nerven....

Gestern zeigte er mir noch für beide Core i7 Clienten jeweils 2500ppd an so ca. 

Jetzt bloß noch 955 und 862 für Wu´s die 1760 Punkte geben. Die andere WU brachte so 1600 und ging viel schneller über die Bühne. (2500ppd)
Liegt das an den WU´s?

Und wenn ich denn SMP mal schließe und wieder aufmache fängt einer der beiden immer von vorne an, das nervt!

Wird echt mal Zeit für nen neuen SMP Client. Der hier hat Versionsdatum 10. März 2007! 2 Jahre alt. Der ist schon ganz schön ranzig.


----------



## MESeidel (23. März 2009)

So mal was neues zum Geforce 185.20 BETA Treiber.
Es gibt ein paar kritische Stimmen im FoldingForum, die nicht recht an den PPD Sprung glauben.
Einige sagen, dass der Leistungsgewinn nicht mit rechten Dingen zu geht und evtl. fehlerhafte WU Ergebnisse abgeliefert werden.

Von Offizieller Seite gibt es dagegen recht wenig Informationen.
Auf jeden Fall will man das Thema untersuchen.
Der Eintwickler des FahCore_14 rät nicht zur Nutzung, bis die offenen Fragen geklärt sind.
Folding Forum • View topic - Double your PPD almost ?
Folding Forum • View topic - Double your PPD almost ?

Die PPD Sprünge einiger Teams deuten darauf hin, dass sich der Treiber recht schnell herumgesprochen hat.
Es kann natürlich jeder selbst entscheiden, wie er die Sache sieht ;o)


----------



## Standeck (23. März 2009)

MESeidel schrieb:


> So mal was neues zum Geforce 185.20 BETA Treiber.
> Es gibt ein paar kritische Stimmen im FoldingForum, die nicht recht an den PPD Sprung glauben.
> Einige sagen, dass der Leistungsgewinn nicht mit rechten Dingen zu geht und evtl. fehlerhafte WU Ergebnisse abgeliefert werden.
> 
> ...



Also für mich ist die Sache klar: Bevor ich falsche Ergebnisse rumschicke laß ich lieber die Finger von dem Treiber.


----------



## SilentKilla (23. März 2009)

Ich kann bei mir behaupten, dass die Zeit in der die Karte nicht fiept, also nicht arbeitet, sich merklich verkürzt, wenn nicht sogar halbiert hat. Ich denke, dass nVidia bezüglich CUDA bzw. Folding da einiges optimiert hat.


----------



## nfsgame (23. März 2009)

Ich hab mal nen bisschen rumexperimentiert mit meiner 9800GT.
Das im Anhang kam dabei heraus.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (23. März 2009)

Kann man mehrere Clients auf einer GPU zu gleich laufen lassen?
ich habe GPU2 so verstanden, dass es sich um eine Weitere GPU handelt...
bin Neuling im F@H

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## D!str(+)yer (23. März 2009)

watch this http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/folding-home-pcgh-team-70335/46587-tutorial-zwei-gpu-clients-auf-einer-gpu.html

Es geht. aber bei mir lohnt es sich nicht mehr.


----------



## Standeck (23. März 2009)

@MESeidel: Was meintest Du damit das K9a2 Platinum hat Probleme mit diesem Setup? (4xGTX 295?)

Wie siehts mit dem MSI 790 FX GD70 aus?

Kann man unter XP x64 auch verschiedene Grakas (desselben Chipherstellers) falten laßen? Unter Vista x64 gehts ja nicht.


----------



## MESeidel (23. März 2009)

Das K9A2 Platinum ist sicher eines der besten Boards mit 4 PCI-Ex 16 Slots.
Ich wollte nicht direkt sagen, dass das Board Probleme hat.
Sondern das 4 GTX-295 wohl fast jedes MB an die Grenzen bringt.

Atlasfolding hatte mit einem von 4 Systemen das Problem, dass eine 295 (also 2 Clients) beständig EUEs liefert.
Aus dem Kopf zitiert, link hab ich gerade nicht zur Hand^^

Hab keine Ahnung vom GD70...


----------



## Standeck (23. März 2009)

Glaubst du das das Board wegen der 8x anbindung Probleme macht?

Und was sind EUE´s?


----------



## MESeidel (23. März 2009)

Standeck schrieb:


> Glaubst du das das Board wegen der 8x anbindung Probleme macht?
> 
> Und was sind EUE´s?



EUE = Early Unit End.
Eine typische Fehlermeldung wenn der Client nicht weiter rechnet.
Wenn das gleich nach Start, also noch vor 1%, auftritt ist was krumm ;o)

Hat nichts mit der 8x Anbindung zu tun.

Woran es aber liegt ist schwer zu sagen.
Evtl. an dem Strom, den die Karten über den Steckplatz ziehen.
Da die 9800GX2's anscheinend besser laufen denkbar....


----------



## Standeck (23. März 2009)

Ah ha, alles klar. 8x Anbindung reicht auch völlig aus für Folding. Soviel wird darüber ja nicht bewegt. Keine Texturen usw.

Bist du grad dabei einen neuen folding knecht zusammenzustellen?

Hab auch so eine EUE bei einem meiner Single CPU Clienten. Nach ein paar Sec. schreibt er: "Serious Error running the Core" und ist weg.


----------



## MESeidel (23. März 2009)

Ja, ich weiß schon was rein kommt.
Könnte aber passieren, dass ich ein paar Tage fast null schieben muss.
Meine alten Grakas gehen diese Woche weg und das neue scheint sich zu verspäten :o(
Naja kann Grinser8 mich überholen^^


----------



## Standeck (23. März 2009)

Ja, was kommt den rein, oder ist das noch geheim?

Das wird er ein breites Grinsen kriegen der Grinser8, wenn er dich überholen sollte.


----------



## caine2011 (24. März 2009)

ja das ist geheim was bei MESeidel reinkommt

abe rich bin der fiese käufer der dafür sorgt das MESeidel die nullrunden fahren muss

liegt aber nicht an mir... ich kann nix dafür wenn sein verkäufer grad nicht verschicken kann


p.s. eigentl. sollte mir grinser da ne prämie zahlen,oder?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (24. März 2009)

In Punkten oder weiteren Graka's? 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## grinser8 (24. März 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

jaja, bin schon ganz heiß darauf MESeidel zu überholen,  allerdings wird das wohl kein allzu langes Vergnügen sein, befürchte ich .

Zudem mußte ich letztes Wochenende ne Nullrunde schieben, da ich mit meiner besseren Hälfte weg war, und da kann so ein PC auf gar keinen Fall anbleiben.... 

Naja, um des lieben Frieden willens, Rechenknecht aus...

Ansonsten würde ich mit dem zweit Rechner auch mehr falten, aber auch da hat die Chefin die Daumenschrauben angezogen 

Aber was solls, vieleicht geht ja bald doch noch irgendwie mehr,

bis denne, euer Grinser8 

P.S. hmmm, Caine2011, wegen der Prämie müßten wir nochmal verhandeln. LOL


----------



## MESeidel (24. März 2009)

ATi Core Version 1.24 ist seit heute öffentlich.
Zur Installation einfach den Client beenden, im Ordner die FahCore_11.exe löschen und den Client wieder starten.

Wer FLUSH_INTERVAL verwendet, um die CPU Last zu senken könnte niedrigere PPDs bekommen.
Also erstmal wieder senken.
Der neue Core unterstützt weitere System variablen zum optimieren.
Dazu später mehr oder im offiziellem Thread:
Folding Forum • View topic - ATI v1.24 Core available


----------



## nfsgame (24. März 2009)

Willst du uns nicht schon verraten mit was du aufrüstest? 
Damit ich weiß was ich brauch um dich zu überholen .


----------



## caine2011 (24. März 2009)

ne verrät er sowieso nicht aber ja du wirst einiges zum aufholen brauchen, abe rdu hast ja genug steckplätze für grakas...


@grinser8 und MESeidel war nur spaß nich ärgern/freuen


----------



## nfsgame (24. März 2009)

Caine2011 schrieb:


> abe rdu hast ja genug steckplätze für grakas...


Die wollen auch erstmal gefüttert werden .


----------



## klefreak (24. März 2009)

ich hab jetzt auch den neuen 1.24 Core für ATI Karten, die PPD sind dadurch nicht gesteigert worden ;(

die CPU Last ist bei mir sprunghaft 0% -28%-0% - 27% .... die PPD sind im 3d Modus niedriger als früher im 2d ;( und an den temperaturen kann man erkennen dass die grafikkarte nicht voll ausgelastet sein kann ;(
--> hab FLUSH intervall derzeit auf 20, da laut Foldingforum 16 bis max 128 derzeit ab stabilsten sind, bei zu hohen werten bekommt man VPU recovers (die bekomme ich auch, egal welchen Flush wert ich verwende)

Vista 64 , Catalyst 9.3 + 9.3er dll + core 11 1.24 

mfg Klemens

EDIT: derzeit sind meine PPD werte irgendiw total im arsch ? hab nur 300ppd anstelle von 1300 !!!
mal schaun was über nacht passiert
Flush interval bei 20 ; kein BROOK.. und kein FLUSH_on... oder wie das heist


----------



## caine2011 (25. März 2009)

bei mir stürzen die teile am laufenden band ab mit einem EUE unastable mashine seit ich den 1.24 und 9.3 drauf hab

die ppd gerade bei 511-projekten ist lausig(-600ppd) bei 384ern und 477ern um 150ppd gestiegen

548er hatte ich lange nicht mehr...

finde den aticore 1.24 nicht so toll


----------



## schrotflinte56 (25. März 2009)

ich glaube dann bleibe ich vorerst noch lieber beim 9.2 


mfg


----------



## klefreak (25. März 2009)

ja, die 511er WU's sind irgendwie schei*** !

über nAcht ist das ganze derzeit einmal stabil gewesen, deshalb habe ich nun an den Einstellungen getweakt und hoffe dass damit mehr ppd's rausschauen

ALT
FLUSH_INTERVAL 20

NEU
FLUSH_INTERVAL 30
CAL_NO_FLUSH 1 (das soll eine bessere paketgröße cpu-gpu bringen, mal schauen ob es wirkt??)

mfg KLemens

ps: die GPU auslastung muss immer noch mies sein, denn meine temperaturen heben sich kaum vom idle ab und die cpu auslastung von core11.exe ist immer 0%-20%-0%-20%-...
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
EDIT: 09:12

Neue Werte:

FLUSH_INTERVAL 128
CAL_NO_FLUSH 1

CPU Last: schwankt zwischen 0%-22%-05%-19%-0%....  (schaut schon etwas harmonischer aus )
ppd : laut "letzter Frame" anzeige sollten anstelle von 300 nun 1100ppd sein, die GPU Last ist aber immer noch gleich niedrig (temperaturkontrolle ; CCC oder GPUZ zeigt bei der HD2900 leider keine GPU Auslastung

so, muss nun auf die UNI, werde nachher mal schaun was sich getan hat 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Standeck (25. März 2009)

Jippie, hab meine erste Million Punkte gefaltet!

Feiern!


----------



## jaiby (25. März 2009)

glückwunsch


----------



## D!str(+)yer (25. März 2009)

Na dann mal Gratz


----------



## schrotflinte56 (25. März 2009)

@MEseidel
hab mit dem neuen Fah core gut 100ppd mehr

@standeck
glückwunsch!
der nächste millionär hier

mfg


----------



## Bumblebee (25. März 2009)

Willkommen im Club - Standeck


----------



## nfsgame (25. März 2009)

Gratz @ standeck


----------



## klefreak (25. März 2009)

;( schlechte nachricht von meiner Seite, die PPD sind kaum gestiegen durch das ändern des Flushintervals auf 128 (von20)

sind immer noch Unterirdisch

werd daher weiter tüfteln 
mfg KLemens

ps: gratulation an die million


----------



## MESeidel (25. März 2009)

Bin auch wieder zum 1.22 zurück.
Mit den Flags kann man zwar die CPU Last auf fast 0 senken, verliert dann aber locker 500 PPD.


----------



## klefreak (25. März 2009)

hab derzeit folgende Einstellungen

FLUSH_INTERVAL 128
CAL_NO_FLUSH 1
BROOK_YIELD 2
Projekt 5739 (R4, C68, G110) 511punkte

damit erreiche ich bei einer cpulast von 0-2% ca 1160ppd (also -500 ;( )
die GPU temperatur ist noch immer relativ niedrig, also auch noch keine perfekte Auslastung ;(
ich werde diese option mal etwas länger testen, ob sie auch wirklich stabil ist.
außerdem hoffe ich das MHouston im Foldingforum noch ein paar kniffe in nächster Zeit offenbaren wird 

mfg Klemens

---------------------------------------------------------------------
Update:

nachdem nun 3 weitere % berechnet wurden und nun die Anzeige (l3f) stimmt, sinken die ppd nun wieder auf die 340 runter, also hat das erhöhen des flushintervals gar nichts gebracht ;(

derzeit rentiert sich das falten mit meiner gpu nicht !!


----------



## SilentKilla (25. März 2009)

Standeck schrieb:


> Jippie, hab meine erste Million Punkte gefaltet!



Herzlichen Glückwunsch. Weiter so.


----------



## DanielX (25. März 2009)

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit dei dem CPU-Client bestimmte Projekte zu bevorzugen?

Beim Projekt 3798 macht der Client ca. 3300ppd und bei Projekt 4458 sinds dann nur 300ppd.

MfG DanielX


----------



## Standeck (25. März 2009)

THX @all für die Glückwünsche!

Bleib am ball!


----------



## klefreak (25. März 2009)

DanielX schrieb:


> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit dei dem CPU-Client bestimmte Projekte zu bevorzugen?
> 
> Beim Projekt 3798 macht der Client ca. 3300ppd und bei Projekt 4458 sinds dann nur 300ppd.
> 
> MfG DanielX



du kannst eine "unpassende" Wu ja einfach löschen

bei mir sind die 511er Projekte mit ca 340ppd etwas lahm 
hab derzeit eine WU mit 477p --> 4751 welche nach einem VPU recover neu heruntergeladen wurde, die zeigt derzeit acuh noch eine hohe ppd an.

bei mir dauert es immer ca 3-4% fortschritt bis FAHMon die ppd richtig anzeigt, erst anch 3-4% sank bei den 511er Projekten die ppd von 1160 auf 340 auf meiner HD2900pro

mfg KLemens


----------



## DanielX (25. März 2009)

Der Client läuft jetzt schon ca. 45min und hatt immernoch 2983ppd.

Das ich die WU löschen kann ist mir auch klar nur etwas umständlich oder nicht?

Ich möchte ja das nur solche Projekte heruntergeladen werden mit denen ich so hohe ppd erreiche.

MfG DanielX


----------



## klefreak (25. März 2009)

naja, das würden sich alle wünschen 

bei mir schuats derzeit mal gar nciht so schlecht aus 



Spoiler



[14:27:37] Project: 4751 (Run 3, Clone 119, Gen 26)
[14:27:41] 
[14:27:41] Entering M.D.
[14:27:48] Will resume from checkpoint file
[14:27:48] Tpr hash work/wudata_04.tpr:  4124519109 2892549539 549841043 1711461340 656267013
[14:27:48] Working on 1254 p4751_lam5w_300K_g91
[14:27:49] Client config found, loading data.
[14:27:49] Starting GUI Server
[14:27:52] Resuming from checkpoint
[14:27:52] fcCheckPointResume: retreived and current tpr file hash:
[14:27:52]    0   4124519109   4124519109
[14:27:52]    1   2892549539   2892549539
[14:27:52]    2    549841043    549841043
[14:27:52]    3   1711461340   1711461340
[14:27:52]    4    656267013    656267013
[14:27:52] Verified work/wudata_04.log
[14:27:52] Verified work/wudata_04.edr
[14:27:52] Verified work/wudata_04.xtc
[14:33:48] Completed 1%
[14:39:45] Completed 2%



bei diesem projekt verkürzt sich die Zeit für 1% auf ca 6minuten, damit bekommt man wenigstens einige Punkte

mfg Klemens


----------



## nichtraucher91 (25. März 2009)

Ich mag mal dazwischen Funken und was Fragen.
Was meint ihr ob einen SMP - Client auf meinem EEE PC laufen lassen sollte? Denn könnte ich ja immer anlassen, was ich mit meinem Großen nicht mache, weshalb ich auf dem keinen SMP laufen lasse. 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Standeck (25. März 2009)

Ich weiß nicht, ich glaub der ist viel zu schwach für den SMP Client. Die Deadlines sind da einfach zu eng für den.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (25. März 2009)

okay was meint der Rest?

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Gohan (25. März 2009)

Die Frage is ja, was hast Du für nen Prozi im EeePc? Is da nur der 900er Celeron drin oder der Singlecore-Atom?
Hab nen Dualcore-Atom-Server und lass auf 2 virtuellen Kernen Instanzen laufen. Komme bei dem 3798-Projekt auf 570PPD (wohl gemerkt pro virtuellem Kern). Bei den anderen rennt der aber nur mit 50-80 PPD. Aber bis jetzt war jedes 2te Projet n 3798er. Kann sich also lohnen, besonders, wenn man den Stromverbrauch ausrechnet!

Edit: Beweis: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...altet-ihr-so-am-tag-im-schnitt-unbenannt2.jpg


----------



## Standeck (25. März 2009)

Ne andere Frage: Weiß jemand wann der Tag anfängt und endet bei den Extreme Overclocker Folding Statistiken?


----------



## SilentKilla (25. März 2009)

Standeck schrieb:


> Ne andere Frage: Weiß jemand wann der Tag anfängt und endet bei den Extreme Overclocker Folding Statistiken?



Ich geh einfach mal davon aus, dass die diese Zeiten nehmen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal was anderes. Seltsamerweise hat sich trotz des porno-Treibers 185.20 der ppd-Ausstoß der 59xx Projekten mit 1680 Punkten wieder auf das "normal" niedrige Niveau eingependelt. Ist das bei euch, die eine GTX 280/285 haben, auch so?  Ich will wieder 18000 ppd auf meiner GTX 285 haben.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (25. März 2009)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> Mal was anderes. Seltsamerweise hat sich trotz des porno-Treibers 185.20 der ppd-Ausstoß der 59xx Projekten mit 1680 Punkten wieder auf das "normal" niedrige Niveau eingependelt. Ist das bei euch, die eine GTX 280/285 haben, auch so?  Ich will wieder 18000 ppd auf meiner GTX 285 haben.




Is bei mir auch so


----------



## nichtraucher91 (25. März 2009)

Gohan schrieb:


> Die Frage is ja, was hast Du für nen Prozi im EeePc? Is da nur der 900er Celeron drin oder der Singlecore-Atom?
> Hab nen Dualcore-Atom-Server und lass auf 2 virtuellen Kernen Instanzen laufen. Komme bei dem 3798-Projekt auf 570PPD (wohl gemerkt pro virtuellem Kern). Bei den anderen rennt der aber nur mit 50-80 PPD. Aber bis jetzt war jedes 2te Projet n 3798er. Kann sich also lohnen, besonders, wenn man den Stromverbrauch ausrechnet!
> 
> Edit: Beweis: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...altet-ihr-so-am-tag-im-schnitt-unbenannt2.jpg



Ich habe einen EEE 1000H, also Single-Atom.
Wie lange braucht der dann bis er eine WU rum hat?

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Gohan (25. März 2009)

10 Stunden bis 4 Tage, je nach WU...


----------



## crackajack (25. März 2009)

DanielX schrieb:


> Ich möchte ja das nur solche Projekte heruntergeladen werden mit denen ich so hohe ppd erreiche.


Joa, würde Sinn machen dass je nach Stärke des Prozessors oder GPU was Sinnvolles zugewiesen wird.
Ich zweifel schon etwas das mit der willkürlichen Zuweisung nicht auch im Endeffekt weniger "science" als mit koordinierter Regelung erzielt wird.
Ist ja eine Unmenge an Rechenpower, die dem Projekt zuteil wird, da eine effiziente Zuteilung zu verfolgen, müsste ja im sinne der Erfinder sein.

Weil mir löschen zu blöd wäre, lasse ich aber einfach jede WU durchlaufen die halt kommt.


----------



## MESeidel (25. März 2009)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> Mal was anderes. Seltsamerweise hat sich trotz des porno-Treibers 185.20 der ppd-Ausstoß der 59xx Projekten mit 1680 Punkten wieder auf das "normal" niedrige Niveau eingependelt. Ist das bei euch, die eine GTX 280/285 haben, auch so?  Ich will wieder 18000 ppd auf meiner GTX 285 haben.



Mit den Treibern wurden teilweise Operationen übersprungen.
Das wurde jetzt mit einem Core-Update geklärt.

Übrigens wurden die falschen Ergebnisse nicht an Stanford gesendet.
Also kein "Wissenschaftlicher Schaden"
Lediglich Punkte gab es dafür.

Folding Forum • View topic - Double your PPD almost ?


----------



## Standeck (25. März 2009)

MESeidel schrieb:


> Mit den Treibern wurden teilweise Operationen übersprungen.
> Das wurde jetzt mit einem Core-Update geklärt.
> 
> Übrigens wurden die falschen Ergebnisse nicht an Stanford gesendet.
> ...



Dachte mir schon so etwas das das nicht mit Rechten Dingen zugeht.

So eine krasse PPD steigerung ist glaub ich einfach nicht drin.


----------



## SilentKilla (25. März 2009)

MESeidel schrieb:


> Mit den Treibern wurden teilweise Operationen übersprungen.
> Das wurde jetzt mit einem Core-Update geklärt.
> 
> Übrigens wurden die falschen Ergebnisse nicht an Stanford gesendet.
> ...



Oh ok, ich verstehe. Na denn so is wieder besser. Da machen auch 2 Clients auf einer GPU wieder Sinn und mein Tut somit auch.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (25. März 2009)

Schade 

Also ein paar tage für die Katz gefalltet -.- Zumindest im Wissenschaftlichen Sinne


----------



## SilentKilla (26. März 2009)

Ohne Worte:



			
				xxxxxx schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe eine frage ich bin 13 jahre alt und wollte fragen ob du mich folden kannst weil du ja diesen trick mit den 3000pds hast und ich ja kein vista habe ob du mich mal folden kannst = team nummber:143016 und name:xxxxxx es wäre nett wenn du das für mich tuhen kannst
> ps: mit freundlichen grüßen xxxxxx





			
				SilentKilla schrieb:
			
		

> Abend,
> 
> ich musste echt eine Weile überlegen, wie ich dir das erkläre. Eigentlich könnte ich dich ignorieren, das wär jedoch nicht meine Art. Aber lass mich bitte erstmal kurz den Sachverhalt zusammenfassen. Du, xxxxxx, null Beiträge im Forum PCGHx und seit heute, dem 26.03.2009 in demselbigen angemeldet, willst, dass ich SilentKilla, der für PCGH seit über 2 Jahren faltet, dir und einem anderen Team meine Punkte schenke? Ist dir beim Lesen dieser Zeilen etwas aufgefallen? Wenn nicht, dann lies sie bitte noch ein paar Mal. Wenn doch, dann solltest du merken, was für eine "Bitte" du überhaupt geäußerst hast.
> 
> ...


----------



## caine2011 (26. März 2009)

@silent das ist krass ich mag das deutsch in der nachricht iwie sehr
darf ich dir dann auch eine solche pn schickenm????


----------



## SilentKilla (26. März 2009)

Caine2011 schrieb:


> @silent das ist krass ich mag das deutsch in der nachricht iwie sehr
> darf ich dir dann auch eine solche pn schickenm????



Klar, wenn du mit dem Echo leben kannst.


----------



## schrotflinte56 (26. März 2009)

wow...
was ist das denn?
entweder es will dich jemand ärgern / verarschen oder ist einfach nur saudumm
aber eine höfliche und ehrliche antwort von dir silentkilla!
143016 was ist den das für ein team?

edit: Team Jiggmin | teamranking:458 | total points: 6,012,325
der hat dich bestimmt deswegen gefragt weil du fast so viele punkte hast wie das ganze team zusammen...

mfg


----------



## MESeidel (26. März 2009)

Team Jiggmin - Team Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats
http://jiggmin.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=9

Drugless war dort bevor er seine Farm aufgezogen hat und ein eigenes Team...


----------



## crackajack (26. März 2009)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> dass ich SilentKilla, der für PCGH *seit über 2 Jahren* faltet


*hust*
Die Idee das Team zu gründen wurde erst Anfang Mai 2007 geboren.
/klugscheißmode


----------



## SilentKilla (26. März 2009)

schrotflinte56 schrieb:


> wow...
> was ist das denn?
> entweder es will dich jemand ärgern / verarschen oder ist einfach nur saudumm
> aber eine höfliche und ehrliche antwort von dir silentkilla!
> ...



 Stimmt, is mir gar ni aufgefallen.


----------



## schrotflinte56 (26. März 2009)

da müssen wir in zukunft wohl auf dich aufpassen.
scheint so als hätten andere teams ein auge auf dich geworfen
das ist ja ein richtiger SKANDAL!

mfg


----------



## SilentKilla (26. März 2009)

crackajack schrieb:


> *hust*
> Die Idee das Team zu gründen wurde erst Anfang Mai 2007 geboren.
> /klugscheißmode



Naja, Mensch, die 6 Monate machen das Kraut nun auch nicht fett.


----------



## Standeck (27. März 2009)

Kannst Du mich auch mal Folden! Ich kahn zwar teutscge Sprke nik, aber folden kahntes du mik shcon mal.


----------



## caine2011 (27. März 2009)

das erinnert mich an den ausdruck "jemanden zusammenfalten"


----------



## Bumblebee (27. März 2009)

"kannst du mich falten" 

issa mal was Nettes

==> komm zu Team 70335 - hier wirst du gefaltet <==


----------



## nfsgame (27. März 2009)

Ist ja schon teilweise echt dreißt was machen Leute versuchen .

Und dann auch noch für sonen Billigteam. Da wäre Killa erst rechte der Top-Producer und zwar mit knapp 20k PPD Vorsprung .


----------



## nfsgame (27. März 2009)

Männö!
Ich bekomm mit meienr HD3870 jetzt nur noch UNSTABLE_MACHINE. Hab eben XP neuinstalliert , Clients sind die richtigen Treiber der 9.3. 
Hilfe!


----------



## schrotflinte56 (27. März 2009)

hatte ich kurz auch bei einigen WUs als ich den neuen fahcore hatte.
hab das zuerst gar nicht mit bekommen und als ich es bemerkte hörte es wundersamer weise auf hab es dann im log gesehen
bin aber beim 9.2 geblieben.

mfg


----------



## nfsgame (27. März 2009)

Ich hab gerade den 9.3 mal runtergeschmissen und installiere gerade den 9.2. Mal sehn was wird.

Er macht ja noch bevor er sagt (oder anstelle von) Starting GUI Server das UM.

edit: Kein unterschied der Problematik beim 9.2.


----------



## Gohan (27. März 2009)

Hab mit meinen 8800 GTs grad auch wieder das Problem, dass ein Client immer abranzt. Lässt sich manchmal behebne, indem man die in ner anderen Reihenfolge startet... Klappt aber trotzdem nich immer...


----------



## nfsgame (28. März 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ich hab gerade den 9.3 mal runtergeschmissen und installiere gerade den 9.2. Mal sehn was wird.
> 
> Er macht ja noch bevor er sagt (oder anstelle von) Starting GUI Server das UM.
> 
> edit: Kein unterschied der Problematik beim 9.2.




Kleines Update:
Hab mal XP wieder runtergehauen und testweise Vista Ultimate draufgepackt.
Nur komme ich nichtmal zur installiation der Chipsatztreiber, weil er immer freezed.
Gerade läuft Memtest.

Edit: Wollte gerade mal gucken was er sagt, nur sah ich nicht viel.
Er war aus .

Da stimmt defenitiv was gar nicht.


----------



## MESeidel (28. März 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Edit: Wollte gerade mal gucken was er sagt, nur sah ich nicht viel.
> Er war aus .
> 
> Da stimmt defenitiv was gar nicht.



Schade, bei mir läuft der 9.3 ohne Probleme auf'm x64 Vista.

Bin aber noch am Rumspielen mit den Umgebungsvariablen.
Dafür binsogar auf den Consolen Client umgestiegen, weil man die Vars dann nur für die aktuelle Konsole setzen kann und sich nicht immer ab/an-melden muss.

Wenn man nur die DLLs austauscht läuft und gar keine Umgebungsvariable nutzt, läuft der Client aber auch schon schneller.
Die DLLs, in der Client installation sind ja auch schon uralt...


----------



## Bumblebee (28. März 2009)

Nun, bloss 2 "Testpersonen" (Seidel und ich) ist ein bissele wenig um eine entgültige Aussage zu machen - aber mir fällt doch auf....

Auch bei mir läuft der 9.3er fehlerlos
Auch ich habe eine 48xx-Karte

Ob das ev. mit den 3er-Serien mehr Probleme macht??


----------



## klefreak (28. März 2009)

@bumblebee

auch ich teste den neuen stoff 
--> die 2er serie macht noch mehr probleme als die 3er 

derzeit schauts bei mir so aus:

Vista 64
Catalyst 9.3
Core 1.24

FLUSH_INTERVAL 40
BROOK_YIELD 2
CAL_NO_FLUSH 1
CAL_PRE_FLUSH 1

--> hab "unstable machine" bei ca 40% Fortschritt bei den WU's mit 511p und 477p (auch mit anderen FLUSH- parametern)

hab auch nicht reproduzierbare VPU RECOVER

nach einem "vpu recover" oder nach einem "unstable machine" faltet der Client im 2d Modus an einer neuen WU weiter, derzeit habe ich so eine 388p WU zu ende falten können, und das mit mehr PPD als sonst im 3d MODUS !!!

ist schon irgendwie strange

mfg Klemens


ps: @ silentkilla "willst du mich falten" hört sich ja an wie ne "dezente" Anmache


----------



## The Ian (28. März 2009)

hi ich hab da mal ne frage
kann man auf einem mb, was kein sli unterstützt, aber trotzdem 2 16xpcie anschlüsse hat (also eigendlich für crossfire) 2 nvidea grakas betreiben, also beim zocken eine für grafik und eine für physik soweit vorhanden und sonnst halt beide fürs falten?
oder läuft das nicht so wie ich mir das erhoffe habe vor mir ein neues bord zu holen, wo ich dann neben meiner gtx285 auch noch meine alte 88gt einsetzen kann
wenn das denn so problemlos möglich ist welches mb würdet ihr mir da empfehlen?


----------



## Jan77 (28. März 2009)

Nach längerer Pause bin ich jetzt auch wieder am Falten. Warscheinlich nicht zuletzt wegen der "neuen" 4830er, die schon wesentlich mehr ppd als mein alter P4 macht^^
Läuft übrigens mit dem 9.3er unter winXP problemlos.

@The Ian: Zu deiner ersten Frage, müsste problemlos gehen. Um mit mehreren Karten zu falten muss man ja eh SLI oder Crossfire deaktivieren. Hab gelesen, dass jemand sogar mal eine ATI und Nividia parallel in einem Rechner am falten hatte.


----------



## nfsgame (29. März 2009)

The Ian schrieb:


> hi ich hab da mal ne frage
> kann man auf einem mb, was kein sli unterstützt, aber trotzdem 2 16xpcie anschlüsse hat (also eigendlich für crossfire) 2 nvidea grakas betreiben, also beim zocken eine für grafik und eine für physik soweit vorhanden und sonnst halt beide fürs falten?
> oder läuft das nicht so wie ich mir das erhoffe habe vor mir ein neues bord zu holen, wo ich dann neben meiner gtx285 auch noch meine alte 88gt einsetzen kann
> wenn das denn so problemlos möglich ist welches mb würdet ihr mir da empfehlen?


Du kannst zwei verschiedene Karten einsetzen, nur wirst du in deinem Fall nur die GTX285 zum falten bewegen können wegen Treiberproblemen.


----------



## The Ian (29. März 2009)

dreck
inwiefern wirken sich die probs aus?


----------



## Standeck (29. März 2009)

Was ist denn ein normaler Strompreis in Cent pro Kw\h? Finde grad nix Anständiges drüber.


----------



## Gohan (29. März 2009)

um die 24 cent rum


----------



## Jan77 (29. März 2009)

Normal liegt der Strompreis so zwischen 17-21 cent


----------



## Standeck (29. März 2009)

Danke!


----------



## Gast3737 (29. März 2009)

komisch die GpuConsole faltet und der GPU Tray eue'ed..


----------



## The Ian (29. März 2009)

warn das nicht mal 14-16 ct?? bin mir da jetzt aber nicht sicher


----------



## Gohan (29. März 2009)

das  waren auch ma 14-16 PFENNIG. Aber wenn ich mir die aktuellen Preise, in Berlin wohlgemerkt, anschaue, dann um 24 cent


----------



## MESeidel (29. März 2009)

The Ian schrieb:


> dreck
> inwiefern wirken sich die probs aus?



Bei manchen geht's gar nicht (2. Karte liefert nur Fehler).
In etwa 70% der Fälle läuft es, aber die 2. Karte bringt nur die Hälfte an PPD.
Nur wenn die Shaderzahl der Karten gleich ist, sollte es gar keine Probleme geben.

Das Problem besteht schon seit es den nVidia Client gibt.
Bei ATi funktioniert das wesentlich besser...


Ich bezahl knapp 20c.
Es gibt einige Anbieter, die noch ne Ecke günstiger sind, aber verschiedene Tarifzonen haben.
Wenn man dann zu viel oder zu wenig verbraucht rutscht man in andere Konditionen.
Genauso wie es Anbieter gibt, die Tag und Nachtpreise haben.


----------



## Standeck (30. März 2009)

Ja, thx! Das mit den Anbietern kenne ich. Frag mich wie viel man darüber oder drunter sein darf um noch den günstigen Tarif zu kriegen. Muß mich da mal schlaumachen.

Ich bin grad noch bei der Eon. Was mich da die Kw/h kostet dieses Jahr weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Standeck (30. März 2009)

Weiß jemand wo man fertige Monitordummys kaufen kann? KVM Switches sind mir zu teuer, und löten mag ich nicht.


----------



## caine2011 (30. März 2009)

ich habe den dummy heute gemacht, da musst du nix löten, sondern die widerstände einfach in den vga anschluss rein drücken funktioniert hervorragend, beide grakas werden erkannt und falten, wenn unklarheiten bestehen schreib mal pm

p.s. ein 75 ohm widerstand kostet bei conrad 0,11 €


----------



## Julian Kruck (30. März 2009)

Was wär den besser zum falten: ne HD4830 oder ne HD4850? ich mein jetz was da so der unterschied leistungsaufnahme und ppd wäre...
oder eventuell ne HD4850X2? aber da bräuchte ich dummys oder?


----------



## Standeck (30. März 2009)

Caine2011 schrieb:


> ich habe den dummy heute gemacht, da musst du nix löten, sondern die widerstände einfach in den vga anschluss rein drücken funktioniert hervorragend, beide grakas werden erkannt und falten, wenn unklarheiten bestehen schreib mal pm
> 
> p.s. ein 75 ohm widerstand kostet bei conrad 0,11 €



Wie sieht das aus bei Dir? Wär cool wenn du ein kleines Tut machen könntest. Bin wahrscheinlich nicht der einzige hier der Monitordummy braucht!

@Julian: Wenns nur zum Falten sein soll kauf dir lieber ne Nvidia. Die machen mehr Punkte!

Aber deine Frage zu den Dummys würd mich auch mal interessieren: Braucht man bei den MultiGPU Karten auch einen zweiten Monitor\Dummy dran oder reichts wenn an einem Anschluss der Karte ein Monitor hängt? Und wie schaltet man das interne SLI\Crossfire ab um die GPU´s getrennt anzusteuern? Geht das auch übern Treiber wie bei zwei getrennten Grakas? Hatte noch nie so ein Ding.


----------



## caine2011 (30. März 2009)

jo mal schauen vlt heute abend noch hatte sowieso sowas vor in meinen anleitungs thread zu posten


dacht schon alle würden mich fragen was sowas triviales im forum zu suchen hat

also entweder heute oder morgen mehr- stay tuned


----------



## Standeck (30. März 2009)

Caine2011 schrieb:


> dacht schon alle würden mich fragen was sowas triviales im forum zu suchen hat



Für dich vielleicht trivial. Ich würd viel geben für ein klares verständliches Tutorial wie man sowas schnell und einfach herstellt! Sowas ist hier im Folding Forum sowieso essentiell, wenn man zwei Karten zum Falten im Rechner hat. Ständig Monitor umstecken nach neustart hab ich nämlich kein Bock! 

Hast Du nen Link auf den Widerstand bei Conrad? Könntest Du evtl auch einbauen ins Tut!


----------



## nichtraucher91 (30. März 2009)

Also ich würde aj einfach den zweiten Moni anschließen oder den zweiten Anschluss des Moni's nutzen. Oder haste keines von beiden?

Hab da auch gleich noch ne Frage:
Wenn ich auf meine 8800GT zwei Clients laufen habe bringen beide nur rund 1700ppd.
Wen ich nur einen Client laufen habe, bringt der 3500 bis 4500ppd. Da ist für mich der Sinn von mehr als zwei Clients irgendwo im chinesischen Rechtssystem hängen geblieben.
Kann mir einer helfen?

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Julian Kruck (30. März 2009)

Also ich möchte aufjedenfall eine ATI. Die sind mir einfach sympathischer 

Also ich hab mal in meinem 2. rechner(HD 3870X2s) den normalen client ohne iwelches gebastel laufen lassen(CF war aktiviert). Auf einen hatte ich schon so um die 100% aber auf den anderen 3 Kernen nur so 23-26%.
Aber man kann an den 2. Kern keinen Dummy bauen, somit würde ja dass(wenn der client nicht iwie verbessert wurde oder was am treiber gemacht wurde) wegfallen...außer man kauft sich eine X2 mit mehr als 2 Ausgängen


----------



## Standeck (30. März 2009)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Also ich würde aj einfach den zweiten Moni anschließen oder den zweiten Anschluss des Moni's nutzen. Oder haste keines von beiden?
> 
> Hab da auch gleich noch ne Frage:
> Wenn ich auf meine 8800GT zwei Clients laufen habe bringen beide nur rund 1700ppd.
> ...



Doch, hab schon mehere Monitore. Aber auch nicht unendlich viele...

An meinem i7 hängen zwei Monitore, und jedesmal wenn ich SLI abschalte um zu falten muß ich rumkriechen hinten und Monitor umstecken, das geht mir aufm Keks. Und meine Monitore haben leider nur jeweils einen Eingang.
Da wär so ein Dummy natürlich praktisch. Caine ich zähl auf Dich!


----------



## MESeidel (30. März 2009)

Julian Kruck schrieb:


> Also ich möchte aufjedenfall eine ATI. Die sind mir einfach sympathischer



Wenn ATi dann nur die HD4850 für's Falten.
Am besten eine mit besserem Kühler (2 Slot).
Denn die PPD steigen sehr gut mit der Taktanhebung des Kerns!

@Standeck
Dummy ist ganz easy.
Du brauchst nur 3 Widerstände ab 60 Ohm.
Bei günstigen ist etwas mehr nicht verkehrt, wegen der Tolleranz.
Und einen DVI-VGA Adapter.

http://tvtool.info/gifs/vga_dummy.gif


----------



## MESeidel (30. März 2009)

*fail*


----------



## Standeck (30. März 2009)

Ja, irgendwie werd ich das schon hinkriegen.

Was sind denn die richtigen Widerstände auf der Conrad Seite? Sollten natürlich kompakt sein.

Edit: Ah, so sieht das also aus. Jetzt kann ich mir endlich vorstellen wie das aussieht. Sieht wirklich easy aus.THX.


----------



## caine2011 (30. März 2009)

ja was nu mit aufnehmen den dummy oder nicht?


----------



## Standeck (30. März 2009)

Na klar, mach nur. Frag mal MESeidel ob du seine Pics nehmen kannst! Die sind sehr gut um sich das ganze vorzustellen. Und was ich noch bräuchte wäre ein Link wo ich die Widerstände kaufen kann. Auf der Conrad seite gibts über 100 Seiten zu Widerständen.

Ich finde alles was einem das Falter leben erleichtert, wie diese Dummys, sollte ein eigenes TUT bekommen. Wenn auch nur ein kleines.


----------



## caine2011 (30. März 2009)

ich kann dir meine modellbezeichnung ja mit reinnehmen, hab die widerstände heute erst gekauft


----------



## Standeck (30. März 2009)

Ja klingt gut. Versand kostet wahrscheinlich zig mal mehr als die Widerstände.


----------



## MESeidel (30. März 2009)

Standeck schrieb:


> Ja klingt gut. Versand kostet wahrscheinlich zig mal mehr als die Widerstände.



Dann musst du raus finden wo es in deiner Stadt einen Elektrozubehör laden gibt ;o)


----------



## Standeck (30. März 2009)

MESeidel schrieb:


> Dann musst du raus finden wo es in deiner Stadt einen Elektrozubehör laden gibt ;o)



Bis ich da was finde laß ichs mir lieber schicken. 

In Dachau gibts glaub ich nix. Muß mal fragen. Vielleicht komm ich nach München rein morgen zufällig, dann guck ich mal nach.


----------



## MESeidel (30. März 2009)

In München gibt es sogar 2 Conrad Läden.
Aber stellt sich halt die Frage ob sich der Umweg lohnt.

Es gibt in fast jeder Stadt kleine Läden für so was.
Das weiß man nur oft gar nicht.
Die leben nur von Mund zu Mund Werbung^^


----------



## Standeck (30. März 2009)

Dann muß ich mal schauen ob ich in die Geheimnisse der kleinen Elektronikläden eingeweiht werde.

Aber irgendwo krieg ich schon die Widerstände her. Auch gegen die größten Widerstände.


----------



## klefreak (30. März 2009)

Standeck schrieb:


> Dann muß ich mal schauen ob ich in die Geheimnisse der kleinen Elektronikläden eingeweiht werde.
> 
> Aber irgendwo krieg ich schon die Widerstände her. Auch gegen die größten Widerstände.



eventuell mal bei einem örtlichen installateur nachfragen, die sind da oft recht wissend 

mfg Klemens

möge die macht mit dir sein


----------



## SilentKilla (31. März 2009)

Ich werd den PCGH_Team_Account schon mal vorglühen. Ich hoffe ihr habt nix dagegen.


----------



## schrotflinte56 (31. März 2009)

silentkilla glüht härter vor als chuck norris party macht

willst wohl uns schon ein bissl heiß machen für die aktion?

mfg


----------



## SilentKilla (31. März 2009)

schrotflinte56 schrieb:


> silentkilla glüht härter vor als chuck norris party macht







schrotflinte56 schrieb:


> willst wohl uns schon ein bissl heiß machen für die aktion?
> 
> mfg



Na aber hallo. Ich muss ja auch bissel Vorbildfunktion spielen.


----------



## nfsgame (31. März 2009)

Sry, aber wann wollten wir nochmal mit T-Acc anfangen?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (31. März 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Sry, aber wann wollten wir nochmal mit T-Acc anfangen?




Ab 1.4 (kein april scherz^^)

Na hoffentlich kommen bald meine CPU und speicher an, sons gibt das nix mit mir


----------



## nfsgame (31. März 2009)

Oh. Ok.
Das ist ja schon Morgen!
Nadann.


----------



## Bumblebee (31. März 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Na hoffentlich kommen bald meine CPU und Speicher an, sonst gibt das nix mit mir


 
Mach jetzt keinen Rückzieher - sonst schick ich dir Killa vorbei - der glüht dir dann einen


----------



## nfsgame (31. März 2009)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> sonst schick ich dir Killa vorbei - der glüht dir dann einen


Ich glaub, dem ist das zu weit .


----------



## D!str(+)yer (31. März 2009)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Mach jetzt keinen Rückzieher - sonst schick ich dir Killa vorbei - der glüht dir dann einen




*angst*^^


Wenn das zeug morgen noch immer net da ist bau ich vorläufig nen anderen rechner zusammen mit gtx 285 
Aber dann faltet anstatt nem i7-920 nur ein E6750


----------



## klefreak (31. März 2009)

hab grad über nacht was rasugefunden, ka ob es auch länger hilft 

wie ihr sicher schon mitbekommen habt, hatte ich seit dem Umstieg auf den neuen Catalyst 9.3 immer entweder einen VPU Recover oder halt "unstable Machine" seit gestern läuft der Client auf einmal ohne probleme auch im 3d modus, das einzige was ich geändert habe ist, dass ich GPUZ nicht mehr im Hintergrund offen habe.

eventuell trifft dieses Problem auch für andere AMDFolder zu??

mfg Klemens


----------



## schrotflinte56 (31. März 2009)

@ klefreak
ich benutze immer noch den 9.2 mit meiner 3870 und hatte nur kurzzeitig eue`s (nachdem ich die neue fah-core hatte)
 keine ahnung warum...

aber bei meiner 1900xt gabs auch ein ähnliches verhalten mit GpuZ. wenn GpuZ an war ist sie mir auch bei jeder anwendung abgeschmiert

mfg


----------



## Bumblebee (31. März 2009)

klefreak schrieb:


> ....dass ich GPUZ nicht mehr im Hintergrund offen habe....


 
 Ach du heiligs blechle 
Ich könnte mich selber 

Als ich mit der 4850er *seinerzeit* angefangen hatte da ist mit der Client öfter mal ins Nirvana
Danach habe ich dann glernt, dass Programme wie HW_Mon und GPU_z das ganze auf Dauer instabiler machen

Ganz tiefes *SORRY*  - ich hatte einfach nicht daran gedacht


----------



## nfsgame (31. März 2009)

Die AMD Graka's haben so ihre Probleme mit GPU-Z und co.
NVidias sind da unempfindlicher. Aber wenn gibts da direkt nen BSOD .


----------



## klefreak (31. März 2009)

weitere INFOS...

bin immer noch stabil, im 3d takt (leicht erhöht 650 mhz) --> flush intervall von 20 stabil auf 25 angehoben...
kein GPUZ !!

FLUSH_INTERVAL 25 (weitere Tests folgen  )
BROOK_YIELD 2
CAL_NO_FLUSH 1
CAL_PRE_FLUSH 1
Catalyst 9.3
Core11 1.24
Vista64

eine frage:

beim neuen core wird die auslastung der grafikkarte mit höherem flushintervall besser oder?? und das obwohl dabei die cpu last sinkt??



UPDATE:

ich will mehr von diesen WU's !!!    !!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## caine2011 (31. März 2009)

hab das dummy tut online gestellt

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...leitung-folding-home-gehaeuse.html#post650612


----------



## klefreak (31. März 2009)

@ Caine2011

schaut gut aus, wenngleich ich die Widerstände etwas säuberlicher eingebaut hätte 


mfg KLemens

ps: hab grad wieder so eine 3000ppd CPU WU bekommen


----------



## Standeck (31. März 2009)

Geil, super Tut. Gefällt mir! 

Nur der Link führt in leere weil der Warenkorb Cookie fehlt. Aber mit Eingabe der Artikelnummer findet man ihn auch.


----------



## caine2011 (31. März 2009)

@klefreak: jetzt zufrieden warum der thread Anleitung und tagebuch heißt?
 das war erst der anfang, den ich eigentl. noch gar nicht geplant hatte

@standeck: bei mir geht der link wahrscheinlich ist der aber gecachet


----------



## MESeidel (31. März 2009)

klefreak schrieb:


> beim neuen core wird die auslastung der grafikkarte mit höherem flushintervall besser oder??



Ja anheben ;o)
128 hab ich bei der HD4870.
etwas drunter dürfte also reichen.

Du kannst die GPU Auslastung ja auch mit dem CCC überwachen.


----------



## klefreak (31. März 2009)

Caine2011 schrieb:


> @klefreak: jetzt zufrieden warum der thread Anleitung und tagebuch heißt?
> das war erst der anfang, den ich eigentl. noch gar nicht geplant hatte
> 
> @standeck: bei mir geht der link wahrscheinlich ist der aber gecachet



wenn da noch einiges dazukommt dann hast du recht 
--> solch eine Sammlung an Folding tools und hardware muss dann halt acuh gewartet und up to date gehalten werden 

mfg Klemens


----------



## nfsgame (2. April 2009)

Ich glaub irgendwas hat den EOC Server gegrillt .


----------



## Bumblebee (2. April 2009)

PC Games Hardware - Team Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats funzt bestens - *jetzt*
Manchmal wollen einfach zu Viele zu Viel aufs Mal ...


----------



## D!str(+)yer (2. April 2009)

Bei mir wird der Fahcore_a1 als Virus erkannt -.-

hat noch wer das Problem?


----------



## nfsgame (2. April 2009)

Nö. Bei mir hat SMP nur eben EUE gemacht .


----------



## SilentKilla (2. April 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Bei mir wird der Fahcore_a1 als Virus erkannt -.-
> 
> hat noch wer das Problem?



LOL...vllt hat dein Rechner keinen Bock mehr auf Falten.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (2. April 2009)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> LOL...vllt hat dein Rechner keinen Bock mehr auf Falten.




Ich glaub auch 

Aber jetz gehts irgendwie wieder o.O

Kein plan was das war.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (3. April 2009)

Hab da mal eine Frage:
Wenn ich auf meiner 8800GT zwei Clients laufen habe bringen jeweils nur rund 1700ppd.
Wen ich nur einen Client laufen habe, bringt der 3900 bis 4100ppd. Da ist für mich der Sinn von mehr als zwei Clients irgendwo im chinesischen Rechtssystem hängen geblieben.
Kann mir einer helfen?

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## SilentKilla (3. April 2009)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Hab da mal eine Frage:
> Wenn ich auf meiner 8800GT zwei Clients laufen habe bringen jeweils nur rund 1700ppd.
> Wen ich nur einen Client laufen habe, bringt der 3900 bis 4100ppd. Da ist für mich der Sinn von mehr als zwei Clients irgendwo im chinesischen Rechtssystem hängen geblieben.
> Kann mir einer helfen?
> ...



Es hat sich herausgestellt, dass vor allem schnelle Grakas mit mehr als 512 MB davon profitieren. Den meisten Vorteil bringt die Methode allerdings bei den 59xx Projekten mit 1680 Punkten pro WU.

Hab ich 2 Projekte mit weniger wie 1680 Punkten, dann verpufft der Vorteil mit weniger ppd im Vergleich zum einzelnen Client.


----------



## schrotflinte56 (3. April 2009)

@SilentKilla
also bleibt es nichts weiter als ein glücksspiel!
wenn ich das richtig sehe.

mfg


----------



## The Ian (3. April 2009)

jop so iss es habe auch dieses "problem"
da die 1680 punkte wu´s viel viedeospeicher haben wollen (ca 220mb) profitieren wie silent schon gesagt hatte eher die stärkeren 1024mb grakas davon
die "kleinen" 7xx wu´s benötigen knappe 100mb da ist das ganze dann nicht so kritisch und wirkt sich nicht so stark aus
damit das nicht so zum glücksspiel wird habe ich auch selbst mit meiner graka nur einen klienten an, weil sich das meistens zumindest bei mir nicht lohnt
zumahl kann ich mit einem clienten noch nebenbei problemlos hd filme und alles andere ohne ppdverlust ansehen, was mit 2 clienten nicht geht


----------



## Bumblebee (3. April 2009)

Meine Erfahrung ist eigentlich die selbe wie oben beschrieben
Allerdings; wenn es *nicht* 59xxer sind habe ich zwar (wie beschrieben) keinen oder kaum Vorteil - aber auch keinen Nachteil


----------



## nichtraucher91 (3. April 2009)

Gut dann ist ja also alles in Ordnung... Ich dachte schon da ist etwas falsch.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## SilentKilla (4. April 2009)

Wers noch net getan hat, der aktualisiert mal die Projektdaten von seinem FahMon. Die 1680er WUs haben 200 Punkte mehr bekommen.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (4. April 2009)

Hat schon wer den 185.66beta getestet?
der soll bei cuda mehr Leistung bringen...


----------



## nfsgame (4. April 2009)

Ist das nicht der, der defekte/unvollständige WUs abliefert ?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (4. April 2009)

ne ne, das war der 185.20 beta


----------



## nfsgame (4. April 2009)

Aso. Dann werd ich den mal ausprobieren.


----------



## The Ian (4. April 2009)

ich werd den mal ausprobieren...aber erstmal runterladen^^


----------



## D!str(+)yer (4. April 2009)

Also bei mir gibts keine Verbesserung


----------



## nfsgame (4. April 2009)

Bei mir auch nicht.


----------



## The Ian (4. April 2009)

mein fazit des neuen beta ist:
geringfügig gesteigerte ppd
geringfügig gestiegener stromverbrauch (ca 5-10w höher als vorher)

scheint doch die graka etwas besser auszulasten


----------



## Bumblebee (4. April 2009)

Auch bei mir bringt der neue Beta keine Falt-Steigerung - oder allenfalls langfristig "a weng"


----------



## The Ian (4. April 2009)

bei dem treiber wurde ja Cuda 2.2 eingeführt, was immer das auch heißen mag
ich denke, dass die faltleistung mit diesen treibern jetzt schon nahe am optimum liegt
hat mal jemand zufällig probiert, ob das cudaupgrade sich auf andere progs ala photoshop oä auswirkt, da ja diese cuda bereits nutzen


----------



## Owly-K (5. April 2009)

Gestern habe ich meiner GTX 285 meine alte 8800 GTS an die Seite gestellt. Versuche ich nun, auf der 8800 den Console Client zu betreiben, verabschiedet selbiger sich permanent mit "unstable machine". Die Konfiguration stimmt soweit, ich falte ja auch nicht erst seit gestern. Ich kann auch problemlos auf der 285er 2 Clients betreiben, unterschiedliche WUs machen ebenfalls keine Probleme; aber sobald ich von gpu 0 auf gpu 1 umstelle, geht's nimmer.

Also, ich habe alle HowTos soweit verinnerlicht und mich daran gehalten. Zur Sicherheit habe ich auch noch einen Bildschirm an die Zweitkarte angeschlossen. Die Karte ist intakt und tut ordnungsgemäß ihren Dienst als Grafik- oder Physikprozessor. Ich habe verschiedene Parameter im Client ausprobiert. Nun sind mir die Ideen ausgegangen.


----------



## nfsgame (5. April 2009)

Leider ist es (noch) nicht möglich Karten zweier Chipfamilien (in deinem Fall G200 und G80) Gleichzeitig falten zu lassen.
Da muss noch optimiert werden.


----------



## Owly-K (5. April 2009)

Ah so. Das war mir neu, danke für die Info.


----------



## Gohan (5. April 2009)

Irgendwie läufts: 8900 PPD auf einer 8800GT


----------



## nfsgame (5. April 2009)

Du hast den anderen Client mit an sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit erst gestartet bevor du den scr gemacht hast .
Ist bei mir auch so. Lass ihn mal 15min rechenn, dann wird sich die ppd einpendeln.


----------



## Gohan (5. April 2009)

Hm, hast recht. Is bei 7800...


----------



## The Ian (5. April 2009)

selbst das ist ein guter wert für ne 88gt


----------



## Robär (5. April 2009)

Hab mir den FahMon 2.3.99 runtergeladen, leider zeigt der mir nicht alle Angaben an. Nur das Projekt wird erkannt, hingegen die Gutschrift, somit auch die PPD und der Core sind unbekannt.

Aktuelle Projektdaten hab ich jetzt schon ein paar mal aktualisiert, aber er zeigt mir nix richtiges an. Hat jemand ne Lösung für das Problem?


----------



## Bumblebee (5. April 2009)

Robär schrieb:


> Hab mir den FahMon 2.3.99 runtergeladen, leider zeigt der mir nicht alle Angaben an. Nur das Projekt wird erkannt, hingegen die Gutschrift, somit auch die PPD und der Core sind unbekannt.


 
Geht bei mir fehlerfrei (WIN-XP-Pro)


----------



## Robär (5. April 2009)

Ist jetzt nicht wirklich die Art von Hilfe, die ich mir erhofft hatte


----------



## Bumblebee (6. April 2009)

Robär schrieb:


> Ist jetzt nicht wirklich die Art von Hilfe, die ich mir erhofft hatte


 
Schon klar - bloss was soll man tun wenn man der Fehler nicht hat/nicht nachvollziehen kann


----------



## The Ian (6. April 2009)

installiere mal ne ältere version ev klappts bei dir dann

irgendwie versteh ichs net...fah läuft schon seit jahren und heute um 14:40 waren laut datenbank 1.289.531 wu´s auf den servern verfügbar, 1.245.154 wu´s liegen noch auf reserve und 3.478.040 wu´s werden momentan berechnet (sind auch schon verfallene dabei)
jetzt überlegt euch mal was alles an rechenkraft in den jahren verfügbar war...warum zur hölle dauert das eigendlich so lange? die hätten den ganzen menschen schon 5 mal komplett falten können in der zeit oder komplett die dna entschlüsseln...ich finde ja für die rechenkraft die denen zur verfügung steht haben die bisher reichlich wenig geschafft oder was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## SilentKilla (6. April 2009)

Kann es sein, dass der/die Server für die GPU WUs grad offline sind? Ich bekomm nix neues mehr.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (6. April 2009)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass der/die Server für die GPU WUs grad offline sind? Ich bekomm nix neues mehr.




Ich auch nicht 
Aber schon seid bald 2 stunden ...


----------



## MESeidel (6. April 2009)

Folding@Home server status

einfach mal die IP suchen, die in der Client log steht ;o)


----------



## Robär (6. April 2009)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Schon klar - bloss was soll man tun wenn man der Fehler nicht hat/nicht nachvollziehen kann



Hört sich jetzt eventuell nen bissl hart an, aber wie wärs mit nix schreiben?



The Ian schrieb:


> installiere mal ne ältere version ev klappts bei dir dann



Ne klappt immernoch net, hab das Problem aber schon ne Weile, obwohl in der Zwischenzeit 5mal Win neuinstalliert etc.

Hmmm ich werd mal nen Kumpel nach seiner Install Ordner fragen und mir die einfach rüberziehen. Eventuell möchte er ja dann.


----------



## MESeidel (6. April 2009)

@Robär

Wie sieht's denn mit Firewall (bzw. Freigabe von FahMon) aus?
Kannst du Projektdaten laden und dann die Log (von FahMon nicht den Clients) posten?


----------



## SilentKilla (6. April 2009)

@Robär

Hast du schon mal die Projektdaten manuell aktualisieren lassen?


----------



## The Ian (6. April 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Ich auch nicht
> Aber schon seid bald 2 stunden ...


  jup funzt bei mir auch schon seit ewigkeiten nicht mehr -.-


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (6. April 2009)

moin an alle falter^^!

hab mir mal ne nvidia gegönnt(gts250 1gb) dat dingens geht ja richtig beim falten ab wa? hammer
denke ich werde jetzt mal wieder mehr falten den so mal eben 700punkte find ich ja net^^

mfg


----------



## Robär (6. April 2009)

Also das Projekt erkennt er schonmal, das ist Fakt. Manuelles runterladen der Projektdaten bringt auch nicht den gewünschten Effekt.

Desweiteren ist FahMon auch in der Berechtigungsliste der Firewall. FahMon Log hänge ich mal als Anhang dran


----------



## Bumblebee (6. April 2009)

Robär schrieb:


> Hört sich jetzt eventuell nen bissl hart an, aber wie wärs mit nix schreiben?


 
Geht noch - bestenfalls halb-hart 

Meine Aussage war *unter WIN_XP_Pro* (ev. hast du ja was anderes) geht es problemlos - liegt in dem Fall also *nicht* am Fahmon


----------



## SilentKilla (6. April 2009)

Juhuu, sie falten wieder.


----------



## Robär (6. April 2009)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Geht noch - bestenfalls halb-hart
> 
> Meine Aussage war *unter WIN_XP_Pro* (ev. hast du ja was anderes) geht es problemlos - liegt in dem Fall also *nicht* am Fahmon



Also ich hab Vista x64, beim Kumpel mit gleichem OS funzt es hingegen 

Edit: Problem gelöst, Kumpel hat mir jetzt sein Programm und Roaming Fahmon Ordner geschickt und nun funktioniert alles


----------



## Standeck (6. April 2009)

xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> moin an alle falter^^!
> 
> hab mir mal ne nvidia gegönnt(gts250 1gb) dat dingens geht ja richtig beim falten ab wa? hammer
> denke ich werde jetzt mal wieder mehr falten den so mal eben 700punkte find ich ja net^^
> ...



Ja, mach ma mit. Wenn geht häng noch dein Schlüter ran zum Falten. An der Zapfwelle dürft der ja genug Power haben.


----------



## caine2011 (6. April 2009)

The Ian schrieb:


> installiere mal ne ältere version ev klappts bei dir dann
> 
> irgendwie versteh ichs net...fah läuft schon seit jahren und heute um 14:40 waren laut datenbank 1.289.531 wu´s auf den servern verfügbar, 1.245.154 wu´s liegen noch auf reserve und 3.478.040 wu´s werden momentan berechnet (sind auch schon verfallene dabei)
> jetzt überlegt euch mal was alles an rechenkraft in den jahren verfügbar war...warum zur hölle dauert das eigendlich so lange? die hätten den ganzen menschen schon 5 mal komplett falten können in der zeit oder komplett die dna entschlüsseln...ich finde ja für die rechenkraft die denen zur verfügung steht haben die bisher reichlich wenig geschafft oder was meint ihr dazu?





das würde mich auch interessieren, weiß jemand warum es so viele wu´s gibt?
machen die gpu2-clients überhaupt sinnvolle wissenschaftliche arbeit solange diese sich im beta-stadium befinden?


----------



## Bumblebee (7. April 2009)

Caine2011 schrieb:


> das würde mich auch interessieren, weiß jemand warum es so viele wu´s gibt?
> machen die gpu2-clients überhaupt sinnvolle wissenschaftliche arbeit solange diese sich im beta-stadium befinden?


 
Also das wird ein längerer Post; bitte anschnallen 

Ganz grundsätzlich zuerst mal - Wissenschaft ist immer "Beta-Stadium"

Hier werden ja "Proteine gefaltet"

Im menschlichen Körper gibt es vermutlich über eine Million verschiedene Proteinmoleküle. Ihre Struktur und Funktion sind erst teilweise bekannt.
Die Zusammenhänge zu erkennen - vor allem im Bereich Erkrankungen - ist Ziel vieler Forschungsarbeiten

Du musst dir das aber bildhaft so vorstellen - du möchtest mit einer *Pinzette* einen Hochhaus-hohen Haufen an Puzzleteilen so auseinandernehmen, dass du das eine _hellgraue _Teil unter all den _dunkelgrauen_ findest
Nahezu unmöglich - sagst du?? - Du hast recht 

Die Lösung:
Jedes Protein wird nun in Teile aufgeteilt (Sequenzen) die einzeln simuliert und gefaltet werden

Dann noch...
Die Simulationen *einer jeden Sequenz* werden nun in verschiedenen Medien "gefahren" - also zum Bleistift in Wasser/in osmotischer Nährlösung/in isotonischer Kochsalzlösung etc.
*Jede* einzelne Sequenz muss x-fach durchgefaltet werden - Wissenschaft ist nun mal nicht "ich gucke einmal und weiss alles"

Jetzt bring das mal alles zusammen und du bekommst einen grossen Planeten voller "Hochhaus-Haufen"
Darum die erforderliche Rechenleistung - gestern/heute/morgen


----------



## nfsgame (7. April 2009)

Von mir gibts heute denke ich mal keine Punkte. Komm heute morgen in mein Arbeitszimmer un dwerd mit nem "Klick, Klack" der HD501LJ begrüßt .
Wird nichtmal mehr ne Partition erkannt .


----------



## Bumblebee (7. April 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Von mir gibts heute denke ich mal keine Punkte. Komm heute morgen in mein Arbeitszimmer und werd mit nem "Klick, Klack" der HD501LJ begrüßt .
> Wird nicht mal mehr ne Partition erkannt .


 
... Und von mir weniger Punkte als gewöhnlich
Heute Morgen muss definitv ein Anschlag vom PlayStation.com Forums Team stattgefunden haben - die wollen nicht, dass wir sie überholen

Konkret:
Komm heute morgen kurz in mein Faltzimmer und finde einen Rechner im Idle - hat sich wohl rebootet und stand dann friedlich in der Gegend rum
Leider hatte ich keine Zeit mich darum zu kümmern (die Arbeit rief schon nach mir) also bloss runter-raus-weg

@nfsgame: frohes Platte wechseln - hoffe, dass der Backup nicht allzu alt ist/war


----------



## D!str(+)yer (7. April 2009)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Konkret:
> Komm heute morgen kurz in mein Faltzimmer und finde einen Rechner im Idle - hat sich wohl rebootet und stand dann friedlich in der Gegend rum
> Leider hatte ich keine Zeit mich darum zu kümmern (die Arbeit rief schon nach mir) also bloss runter-raus-weg




Bei mir das gleiche, gerad als ich von der arbeit gekommen bin 
Irgendwas ist gegen uns


----------



## Standeck (7. April 2009)

Ich halte derweil die Stellung bis ihr wieder einsatzbereit seit. 

@Bumblebee: Danke für die Erklärung. Jetzt weiß ich endlich warum das so aufwendig ist.

Aber was genau tun wir eigentlich? Falten wir pro WU EIN komplettes Protein oder nur Teile von einem? Und woher wissen die Wissenschaftler denn die Formeln dafür wie wir das berechnen müssen?


----------



## nfsgame (7. April 2009)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> @nfsgame: frohes Platte wechseln - hoffe, dass der Backup nicht allzu alt ist/war


BAckup ist von letzter woche irgendwann


----------



## Bumblebee (7. April 2009)

Standeck schrieb:


> Aber was genau tun wir eigentlich? Falten wir pro WU EIN komplettes Protein oder nur Teile von einem? Und woher wissen die Wissenschaftler denn die Formeln dafür wie wir das berechnen müssen?


 
Was wir genau tun - nun, wir tun etwas Gutes 

Ernsthaft jetzt

Wenn du deine WU genau anschaust dann siehst du zum Beispiel:

p4442_Seq43_Amber03 - das ist die Unterteilung
Die selbe Sequenz wird von vielen einzelnen Rechnern nun gefaltet
Andere Sequenzen des selben "Proteins" sind in anderen Projekten/anderen WU's

Ich habe mal - um dem Interessierten einen etwas tieferen Einblick zu verschaffen - hier einen Erklärungstext angefügt

Das zentrale Dogma der Molekularbiologie ist, dass DNS in RNS überschrieben wird welche ihrerseits dann in Proteine "übersetzt" wird. Während nun die DNS und Proteine wegen ihrer zentralen Rolle bei der Entstehung des Lebens schon seit längerem eine grosse Aufmerksamkeit geniessen wurde die RNS eigentlich immer bloss als eine Art von Notizzettel angesehen, einzig dafür da um Informationen an die interessanteren und wichtigeren Teile weiterzugeben.
Neuere Entdeckungen haben nun aber gezeigt, dass die RNS-Moleküle eine ebenso wichtige Rolle wie die Proteine spielen. Aus diesem Grund hat nun Stanford damit begonnen auch diese Moleküle zu falten.
Man erhofft sich davon eine tiefere Einsicht in dieses "Zwischenprodukt" und seinen Einfluss auf die Entstehung der daraus resultierenden Proteine.
Dabei beginnen sie nun mit den kleinsten Strukturen-den hairpin motiffs. (Ich habe mal für die Interessierten ein Bild angefügt)
So ein hairpin (frei übersetzt "Haarnadel") ist bloss ein einzelner RNS-Strang der nun auf sich selber zurückgefaltet ist aber dabei einen überraschend interessanten Einfluss auf biologische Systeme hat.
Um diese Hairpin's verstehen zu lernen wurde ein neuer Algoritmus implementiert.
Die Projekte 4400-4432 waren der erste Schritt in diesem Forschungsansatz.
Die Projekte 4433-4499 sind nun die zweite Phase.

Zur letzten Frage:
Die Wissenschaftler "wissen" die Formeln eigentlich auch nicht
Aber jeder Versuch (auch die misslungenen) zeigt ein klein wenig mehr von den Zusammenhängen und somit werden die Formeln im Laufe der Zeit immer präziser und "passender"


----------



## Standeck (7. April 2009)

Thx Bumblebee für den Überblick. Interessiert mich sehr wie das funktioniert was wir hier tun. Woher beziehst Du denn deine Infos? Vielleicht kann ich mich bei Gelegenheit auch mal einlesen.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (7. April 2009)

Ich komme mir grade wie im Biounterricht vor...
Ist aber schon interessant wie das alles funktioniert.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Bumblebee (7. April 2009)

Nun, ich befasse mich selber damit - genauer gesagt hauptsächlich mit den "kleinen Geschwistern" der Proteine
Die heissen Peptide

In ein paar Jahren wird es eine ganz neue Form der Bildgebung und der Therapie geben
Das ganze nennt sich "Molekular-Zell-PET"
Wobei PET eine (relativ) neue Form der Nuklearmedizin ist - ausgeschrieben *P*ositronen-*E*missions-*T*omografie

Das alles würde jetzt aber hier zu weit führen (und die meisten wohl auch eher langweilen)


----------



## Standeck (7. April 2009)

Klingt spannend! Lese grad den Arikel auf Wiki. 

Edit: Ist die alte Tomographie Form was ich da erwischt hab.


----------



## The Ian (7. April 2009)

bumblebee was machst du beruflich dass du dich mit sowas befasst??


----------



## Bumblebee (8. April 2009)

The Ian schrieb:


> Bumblebee was machst du beruflich dass du dich mit sowas befasst??


 
Ich leite die Radiopharmazie/Radiochemie einer Universitätsklinik für Nuklearmedizin


----------



## The Ian (8. April 2009)




----------



## TerrorHub (8. April 2009)

Hi Leute, ich bin heute durch zufall auf Folding@home gestoßen, ich habe mir jetzt was dazu durchgelesen.. Ich finde es cool das es sowas gibt.. 
Ich würde gerne mit helfen.. Ich habe ein Quad 6600 auf 3GHz und ne GTX260 da werd ich ja bestimmt auch ein bisschen was berechnen können. Ich habe Vista 64-bit... Kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen was ich alles brauche um mit zu Falten?? (Sorry, das habt ihr bestimmt 1000 mal erzählt). Ich wäre aber eher ein gelegenheitsfalter da ich viel arbeiten bin.. So 2-4 Stunden am Tag könnte ich schon falten.. Kannn man eigentlich nebenbei noch Spielen oder geht das nicht??
Danke schonmal


----------



## ltilly1991 (8. April 2009)

Meine Frage wäre ob PCGH eine Teamnummer hat, und ob ich automatisch "das richtige" falte und nicht irgdenwas, was für die Forschung schon gemacht und ausgewertet wurde...

mfG ltilly1991


----------



## crackajack (8. April 2009)

TerrorHub schrieb:


> Quad 6600 auf 3GHz und ne GTX260
> 
> So 2-4 Stunden am Tag könnte ich schon falten


1x GPU-client + 4x Console-clients würde ich sagen
->[Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia
->[HowTo] Folding@Home Consolen-Client einrichten

SMP-client könnte zu knapp werden (bei 4 Stunden täglich ev. gerade noch, bei 2 Stunden schaffst du die Deadlines aber eher nicht)



> Kannn man eigentlich nebenbei noch Spielen


SMP und console client: ja
GPU-client: eher nein




ltilly1991 schrieb:


> Meine Frage wäre ob PCGH eine Teamnummer hat, und ob ich automatisch "das richtige" falte und nicht irgdenwas, was für die Forschung schon gemacht und ausgewertet wurde...


70335

Es werden natürlich nur unerledigte Sachen zugeteilt. Darum kommt es auch schon mal vor das gerade keine frischen Work Units zur Verfügung stehen, da die Jungs bei Stanford mit Füttern nicht nachkommen.


----------



## nfsgame (8. April 2009)

TerrorHub schrieb:


> Hi Leute, ich bin heute durch zufall auf Folding@home gestoßen, ich habe mir jetzt was dazu durchgelesen.. Ich finde es cool das es sowas gibt..
> Ich würde gerne mit helfen.. Ich habe ein Quad 6600 auf 3GHz und ne GTX260 da werd ich ja bestimmt auch ein bisschen was berechnen können. Ich habe Vista 64-bit... Kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen was ich alles brauche um mit zu Falten?? (Sorry, das habt ihr bestimmt 1000 mal erzählt). Ich wäre aber eher ein gelegenheitsfalter da ich viel arbeiten bin.. So 2-4 Stunden am Tag könnte ich schon falten.. Kannn man eigentlich nebenbei noch Spielen oder geht das nicht??
> Danke schonmal



Also: Da du den PC nicht so oft laufen hast, würde ich dir den normalen GPUv2-Client empfehlen. RuneDRS hat da nen schönes HowTo geschrieben. damit hättest du das beste Leistung/Watt Verhältniss.
Wenn du noch ein wenig mehr beitragen willst, kannst du - unter mehr Stromkonsum - noch drei bis vier Singlecore Clients laufen lassen (siehe HowTo's von mir oder von RuneDRS).
Zocken wird schwieriger nebenbei. Sollte aber, wenn du nicht mit vollaufgezogenen Detailregler spielst immernoch funktionieren.



			
				ltilly1991 schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Frage wäre ob PCGH eine Teamnummer hat, und ob ich automatisch "das richtige" falte und nicht irgdenwas, was für die Forschung schon gemacht und ausgewertet wurde...
> 
> mfG ltilly1991


die Teamnummer von PCGH ist 
*70335
*.
Diese musst du in der Erstkonfig des Clienten eingeben, zusammen mit einem beliebigen, noch unbenutztem Accountnamen.

Durch die intelligente Projektverteilung seiteins Stanford ist es so gut wie ausgeschlossen das du Projekte bekommst die bereits ausgewertet und/oder schonmal berechnet wurden. Sollte es dennoch der Fall sein (->EARLY_UNIT_END), Holt sich der Client dann automatisch eine neue Work Unit (Projekt) und berechnet diese dann.

Achso: Vielen Dank , dass ihr unser Folding at Home Team mit eurer Rechenleistung unterstützen wollt .

edit: Ich war malwieder zu langsam ^^.


----------



## The Ian (8. April 2009)

crackajack schrieb:


> 70335
> 
> Es werden natürlich nur unerledigte Sachen zugeteilt. Darum kommt es auch schon mal vor das gerade keine frischen Work Units zur Verfügung stehen, da die Jungs bei Stanford mit Füttern nicht nachkommen.



 solltest lieber hinschreiben dass das ironie ist...manche blicken das nicht auf anhieb


----------



## TerrorHub (8. April 2009)

Cool.. Danke für die schnelle Antwort.. Da werde ich mich heute abend mal gleich ran setzen und alles installieren und denn fleißig falten..
In der How to do Liste für GPU steht das ich die GPU usage auf 100% stellen soll, kann ich zum zocken denn beispielsweise da nur 50% einstellen?? Ich spiel eh nur COD4 und Supreme Commander da brauche ich keine volle Leistung von der GPU!!


----------



## nfsgame (8. April 2009)

TerrorHub schrieb:


> Cool.. Danke für die schnelle Antwort.. Da werde ich mich heute abend mal gleich ran setzen und alles installieren und denn fleißig falten..
> In der How to do Liste für GPU steht das ich die GPU usage auf 100% stellen soll, kann ich zum zocken denn beispielsweise da nur 50% einstellen?? Ich spiel eh nur COD4 und Supreme Commander da brauche ich keine volle Leistung von der GPU!!


Joa kannste machen. Kannst aber auch mal mit den einstrellungen rumexperimentieren.


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (8. April 2009)

Standeck schrieb:


> Ja, mach ma mit. Wenn geht häng noch dein Schlüter ran zum Falten. An der Zapfwelle dürft der ja genug Power haben.



ne ne der schlüter betreibt den gnerator^^ damit 24/7 falten nicht so in die stromrechnung geht(rapsöl gibet es ja im jeden supermarkt^^)


ne aber schon cool mal eben mit bis zu 7600ppds zu falten, gut im durchschnitt sinds nur 6000ppds aber das auch nur weil dei 700punkte eile langsamer gehen als die 1888punkte wus(irgendwie kurios...)

mal die 150000punkte vollmchen und dann wieder nur gelegenheits falten, will ja neben bei noch zocken ne?!


mfg


----------



## TerrorHub (8. April 2009)

Alles klar... Danke für die Antworten, hat man mit dem falten eigentlich schon erfolge erzielt oder ist das noch zu früh??


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (8. April 2009)

ich glaub nen mittel gegen alzheimer ist schon im bau dadurch... bin aber net sicher

mfg


----------



## nfsgame (8. April 2009)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...-auf-der-suche-nach-alzheimer-medikament.html

da heißt es das schon fortschritte gemacht worden sind .

edit: ich sollte schnleer tippen .


----------



## MESeidel (8. April 2009)

TerrorHub schrieb:


> Cool.. Danke für die schnelle Antwort.. Da werde ich mich heute abend mal gleich ran setzen und alles installieren und denn fleißig falten..
> In der How to do Liste für GPU steht das ich die GPU usage auf 100% stellen soll, kann ich zum zocken denn beispielsweise da nur 50% einstellen?? Ich spiel eh nur COD4 und Supreme Commander da brauche ich keine volle Leistung von der GPU!!



Lade doch den Tray Client.
1. Lässt der sich ganz leicht über Menü einrichten (also Account Name, Teramnummer und co.)
2. kann man ihn durch rechts klick auf das Symbol (neben der Uhr) ganz leicht pausieren lassen.


----------



## klefreak (8. April 2009)

*9.4 Beta Catalyst 8.60-090316 Vista/XP*

Catalyst 8.60-090316 Vista/XP - Rage3D Discussion Area


da ich derzeit keinen Zugang zu mienem Rechner habe wollte ich fragen, ob sich das ein AMD Falter schon mal angesehen hat??--> eventuell gibts da auch neuere CAL Files ??

--> laut forenberichten soll der Treiber mehr 3D Mark punkte bringen...

mfg Klemens


----------



## jaiby (8. April 2009)

ichh werds mir mal anschaun. Und gleich bau ich erstmal die 88gt ein, mien bruder hat das bis heute immer verpennt, die mitzubringen -.-*


EDIT:

So Leute, hab grad mal im Foldingforum geschnüffelt und folgendes entdeckt: http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=9339

Ein Tool, das bei der Intallation hilft, überwacht und einstellungen gesammelt bearbeiten kann. Mal sehen, wann das fertig ist!

Aber sieht gut aus! Ist zwar auf Englisch, aber viele Bilder. Sollte der Bedarf bestehen, würd ich das ganze mal auf Deutsch zusammenfassen.


----------



## The Ian (8. April 2009)

soll das ne weiterentwicklung von fahmon sein?


----------



## crackajack (8. April 2009)

sieht äußerst vielversprechend aus, wenn ich die Features richtig deute


----------



## jaiby (8. April 2009)

ich würd sagen neuentwicklung

eine Komplettlösung halt


----------



## Standeck (9. April 2009)

Sieht sehr gut aus! Das scheint sowas zu sein wie was ich mir mal gewünscht hab: Ein Client der alle installierte Leistung, CPU und Gpu´s erkennt und nutzt ohne großen Konfigurationsaufwand.


----------



## SilentKilla (9. April 2009)

Moin....für Anfänger ein wirklich tolles Tool, wenn es denn so funktioniert wie es soll. Ich denke aber, dass alte Falthasen lieber selbst Hand an ihre Clienten legen wollen.


----------



## crackajack (9. April 2009)

Wenn das Tool nicht irgendwo Leistung verschluckt, würde ich das schon benutzen.
So wie ich das sehe, ist es ja nur ein gui für alle Optionen plus Start-Stop Schalter und Zugehörigkeitszuweisungen.
Wird man dann ja sehen.


----------



## Standeck (9. April 2009)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> Moin....für Anfänger ein wirklich tolles Tool, wenn es denn so funktioniert wie es soll. Ich denke aber, dass alte Falthasen lieber selbst Hand an ihre Clienten legen wollen.



Mir gefällt das schon. Und ich denke auch für Cracks ist das was dabei. Ich glaub es installiert sowieso nur die vorhandenen Clienten.


----------



## The Ian (9. April 2009)

na also dank meiner woche urlaub und dank der teamacc faltaktion bin ich endlich mal unter den top 20 foldern unseres teams...und ich dachte schon ich schaff das nie^^


----------



## Bumblebee (10. April 2009)

Ein *GRATS* an The Ian - bleibt wohl auch noch ein paar Tage so


----------



## The Ian (10. April 2009)

maja nur vorraussichtlich bis montag...danach heißts wieder ab zum bund und meine eltern sind sicher nicht erfreut, wenn der rechner ohne mich die woche durch faltet, also aus das ding...mir wärs ja egal XD


----------



## Player007 (10. April 2009)

Jetzt falte ich auch mal wieder mehr, mit meinem neuen Q8200.
Der schafft mit vier Threads immerhin knapp 10000 PPD insgesamt.
Versuche noch den GPU Thread hinzuzufügen 

Gruß


----------



## Fate T.H (10. April 2009)

Player007 schrieb:


> Jetzt falte ich auch mal wieder mehr, mit meinem neuen Q8200.
> Der schafft mit vier Threads immerhin knapp 10000 PPD insgesamt.
> Versuche noch den GPU Thread hinzuzufügen
> 
> Gruß



Ähm bist du dir da wohl sicher das der 10k macht weil klingt ziemlich hoch.
Das höchste was ich gesehen habe war ein i7 @ 3,7GHz @ 8 Threads unter Linux
und da waren es knappe 9300 PPD.


----------



## jaiby (10. April 2009)

So Leute, ich verabschiede mich mal bis zum 19.04.09, bin im Urlaub und hoffe, dass meine ELtern die Rechner anlassen. Ich hau auf jeden Fall im Bios den Autostart rein *g*

Tschüüüüüs


----------



## The Ian (10. April 2009)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Ähm bist du dir da wohl sicher das der 10k macht weil klingt ziemlich hoch.
> Das höchste was ich gesehen habe war ein i7 @ 3,7GHz @ 8 Threads unter Linux
> und da waren es knappe 9300 PPD.



das wäre mir ja auch neu, dass man jetzt schon alleine nur durch cpu 10k ppd bekommt schätze mal eher auf 3k bis 5k bei dem teil


----------



## Player007 (10. April 2009)

Im Anhang ist der Beweis 
Ca. 10000 PPD insgesamt 

Gruß


----------



## SilentKilla (11. April 2009)

Player007 schrieb:


> Im Anhang ist der Beweis
> Ca. 10000 PPD insgesamt
> 
> Gruß



Willst du mir damit sagen, dass du auf nem Q8200 mit 4 einzelnen nicht-SPM-Clients fast 10k ppd schaffst????


----------



## Fate T.H (11. April 2009)

Also ich weiß ja nicht zumindest skeptisch bin ich da, aber wenn ein Q8200 das schaffen sollte
müßte ich ja rein theoretisch höher kommen. Meine WU sind ja gleich fertig werd das mal
nachstellen auf jeden fall.


----------



## SilentKilla (11. April 2009)

Also ich kann das net nachstellen. Ich hab aber auch net die Projekte wie Player007 erwischt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fate T.H (11. April 2009)

Irgendwie wiederspricht sich da was und zwar :

a) Laut FahMon nutz er einen SMP Core (SMP Gromacs CVS)
b) In der angezeigten Logdatei steht das der Single a1 Core genutzt wird (Folding@Home Gromacs Core v. 1.90)
c) Für einen SMP Klient ist die Gutschrift zu niedrig.


Werd das mal unter Linux die Single Klienten testen.


edit:

Naja ich konnte es auch nicht nachstellen


----------



## D!str(+)yer (11. April 2009)

das würd mich jetzt aber auch mal interessieren wie Player007 das macht 

Ich hab mit nem 3,4GHz i7 gerade mal ~4000-5000ppd!


----------



## DesGrauens (11. April 2009)

Player 007 hat einen sehr gutes projekt erwischt. hab mal bei FahMon unter benchmark geschaut mit dem projekt 3798 schaft mein e6700 5300ppd. das problem ist das ich den nicht so oft zugewiesen bekomm


----------



## Player007 (11. April 2009)

Also ich hab mich auch gewundert, das ich auf einmal so viele PPD schaffe, mein E4500 hat vorher nur so mickrige Punkte geschafft.
Habe aber mal nach dem "Extra SSE Boost OK" gegoogelt, demnach soll man bis zu 300% mehr Wums haben, vielleicht liegts daran ^^

Gruß


----------



## The Ian (11. April 2009)

hast du den sse erzwungen?


----------



## Player007 (11. April 2009)

Ne habe ich nicht. Mittlerweile habe ich auch andere Projekte und jetzt hat es sich wieder normaliesiert.

Gruß


----------



## The Ian (11. April 2009)

bin ich ja beruhigt


----------



## klefreak (11. April 2009)

ich kann das mit den vielen punkten auch bestätigen denn ich hatte auch schon an einem tag 2-3 kurze WU's welche meinem system pro core ca 3000ppd bescheinigten. ich denke mal, dass dies eventuell test WUs sind welche halt schnell durchgearbeitet werden sollen oder halt ein fehler im System bei der Bewertung und dem erstellen der WU's bei stanford.

leider  bekommt man diese projekte ja nicht rund um die uhr 

mfg KLemens


----------



## Gohan (12. April 2009)

Muss aber grad ma sagen, dass ich momentan nur doofe WUs bekomme. Mache anstatt 14000 PPD grad nur 9500...


----------



## Player007 (12. April 2009)

Habe jetzt auch mal den SMP am laufen, nur ich frage mich, ob die Punktzahl nicht ein wenig gering ist??
Der SMP nutzt alle Kerne.
Der GPU nutzt Kern 2.

Gruß


----------



## Bumblebee (12. April 2009)

Player007 schrieb:


> Habe jetzt auch mal den SMP am laufen, nur ich frage mich, ob die Punktzahl nicht ein wenig gering ist??


 
*Definitiv* zu wenig
Mein Q6600 holt mit der 2665 

 Min. Time / Frame : 13mn 16s  - 2084.02 ppd
 Avg. Time / Frame : 13mn 17s  - 2081.41 ppd
 Cur. Time / Frame : 14mn 25s  - 1917.78 ppd
 R3F. Time / Frame : 14mn 24s  - 1920.00 ppd
 Eff. Time / Frame : 15mn 30s  - 1783.74 ppd

Bist du *wirklich* sicher, dass er auf allen Kernen läuft??


----------



## Player007 (12. April 2009)

Jo sind alle Kerne am falten, die GPU braucht halt noch einen Kern.
Nfsgame hat mir das mit diesem FLUSH gezeigt, dadurch habe ich jetzt 1500 und die GPU mit 1800.
Mehr ist glaube ich parrallel nicht möglich 

Gruß


----------



## The Ian (13. April 2009)

so das ziel meines einwöchigen urlaubes und 10 tägigen 24h falten ist erreicht...60k punkte und ich bin mal wieder in die top 100 gerutscht...nun wird nur das problem dies zu halten, da ich ab nun wieder nur am wochenende falten kann -.-
naja je weiter hinten ich mit meiner faltleistung liege, desto besser ist es für unser team, da das bedeutet, dass es viele gibt die mehr falten als ich und unser team voran bringen


----------



## nichtraucher91 (13. April 2009)

Eine logische Schlussfolgerung.

Ich habe es jetzt schon in die Top 600 geschafft 


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## The Ian (13. April 2009)

na von dort ist man ja schnell verschwunden^^...in die top 500 xD


----------



## DerSitzRiese (13. April 2009)

Hammer WU  (normaler CPU Client)


----------



## Rick (13. April 2009)

ich meld mich auch mal wieder zu den faltern 

hab in den letzten 7 tagen schon wieder 128 plätze gut gemacht, mein ziel ist aber die top 500.
meine GTX 260 bringt gans schön was. ^^


----------



## nfsgame (13. April 2009)

Rick schrieb:


> ich meld mich auch mal wieder zu den faltern
> 
> hab in den letzten 7 tagen schon wieder 128 plätze gut gemacht, mein ziel ist aber die top 500.
> meine GTX 260 bringt gans schön was. ^^


Willkommen! 
Joa die GTX260 macht ordentlich Punkte.


----------



## The Ian (13. April 2009)

Rick schrieb:


> hab in den letzten 7 tagen schon wieder 128 plätze gut gemacht, mein ziel ist aber die top 500.



da ist dein ziel aber niedrig gesteckt


----------



## nfsgame (13. April 2009)

Joa. Mit einer GTX260 und nem CPU Client zB könntest du locker in die Top 50 rutschen wenn du 24/7 machen würdest .


----------



## Rick (13. April 2009)

ich folde aber nich 24/7, und das ziel ist nicht endgültig, nur geht nach oben korigieren leichter.^^ stats folgen

Edit:

*http://www.bilder-space.de/show.php?file=13.04l4dLKhum7FbIguj.JPG*
der server isn alter P2 mit 350mhz der eh dauernd läuft und am anfang auch so eine "Wunder WU" erhalten hat, womit er dann 100 ppd erreicht hat ^^
aber irgendwie kommt mir 250 ppd für einen kern von nem Q6600 @ 3Ghz etwas wenig vor.

Edit2:
auf dem bild kann man leider nichts erkennen


----------



## Bumblebee (13. April 2009)

Rick schrieb:


> ... irgendwie kommt mir 250 ppd für einen kern von nem Q6600 @ 3Ghz etwas wenig vor.


 
Das liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass es wenig ist - kann aber an der WU liegen



Rick schrieb:


> ... auf dem bild kann man leider nichts erkennen


 
Stimmt


----------



## Rick (13. April 2009)

Wie viel wären denn etwa normal, und gibt es eine möglichkeit die anderen 3 kerne auch noch zu nutzen?

edit: nächste WU fertig 

edit2: wenn der pc ohne große last weiterläuft kommen um 21:37 Uhr 993 punkte dazu, weil CPU und GPU gleichzeitig fertig werden ^^


----------



## DesGrauens (13. April 2009)

also mein e6700 @2.7ghz schaft um die ~260ppd pro client. müsstest dan so auf die 300ppd kommen. das ist aber dann schon ziemlich abhängig von deiner wu. 260ppd ist nur ein durchschnittswert bei mir. ich mache mit der gleichen ghz zahl auch mal ~330ppd oder ~210ppd


----------



## Bumblebee (13. April 2009)

Rick schrieb:


> Wie viel wären denn etwa normal, und gibt es eine möglichkeit die anderen 3 kerne auch noch zu nutzen?


 
Nun, mit einem Quad faltet man am besten SMP-Klienten

Die haben zwar eine relativ kurze Deadline (2-6 Tage) in denen sie fertig sein müssen aber wenn man jeden Tag einige Stunden laufen lassen kann werden die rechtzeitig fertig
Ausser natürlich man faltet 24/7 - dann ist es eh kein Problem
"Bringen" gerne mal 1500-2000 ppd



Rick schrieb:


> ... kommen um 21:37 Uhr 993 punkte dazu, weil CPU und GPU gleichzeitig fertig werden


 
Dann bringt aber deine GraKa leider auch nicht grob viele Punkte


----------



## Rick (13. April 2009)

2. versuch für das bild 
Kostenloser Bilder Upload Service - Gratis Bilder hochladen / uploaden ohne Anmeldung

und bedeutend bessere WU´s
(warscheilich nicht von Dauer, leider)

edit:
damit würd ich ja die 10k marke knacken mit 1. cpu kern + GPU+ Müllserver+Laptop, bei dem stats noch net wollen ^^


----------



## Gohan (13. April 2009)

Nur mal sone Frage: Bin ich der einzige, der keine 1888-Punkte-Projekte mehr bekommt?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (13. April 2009)

Gohan schrieb:


> Nur mal sone Frage: Bin ich der einzige, der keine 1888-Punkte-Projekte mehr bekommt?




Nein^^
Ich bekomme die auch nur noch ganz selten....

Gestern hat ich gleich 2 und heute wieder keins...


----------



## Rick (13. April 2009)

hab jetz gerade eine 1888pt WU bekommen und festgestellt, dass meine GTX 260 dabei bis auf 4500ppd einbricht

edit:
äääh sry FaHMon hat gerade nach oben korrigiert auf 5825, last frame is da scheinbar doch nicht ideal.


----------



## caine2011 (13. April 2009)

mit l3f kriegst du konstantere werte 
wenn du kurzzeitige lastschwankungen hast gibt dir letzter frame sehr häufig unsinn aus


----------



## Rick (13. April 2009)

hatte es nur wegen GPU OC versuchen umgestellt, und dann vergessen


----------



## Standeck (14. April 2009)

Hab heute meine zwei GTX280 undervoltet per Nibitor. Hab jetzt ca.100 Watt geringeren Stromverbrauch bei der gleichen Leistung. So macht falten Spaß.


----------



## Rick (14. April 2009)

ich habs jetzt geschafft die anderen kerne auch noch mit singlecore clienten auszustatten, was nochmal mehr punkte bringt


----------



## SilentKilla (15. April 2009)

Ich hab mir grad mal ne Software für virtuelle Desktops installiert. Bei zwei virtuellen Maschinen für SMP und zwei GPU-Clients ist mein 22 Zöller total zugerammelt.


----------



## MESeidel (16. April 2009)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> Ich hab mir grad mal ne Software für virtuelle Desktops installiert. Bei zwei virtuellen Maschinen für SMP und zwei GPU-Clients ist mein 22 Zöller total zugerammelt.



ooh, du Armer
Ich würde ja ne Dose Mitleid aufmachen, finde aber keinen Öffner...

[alles nur Spaß]


----------



## nichtraucher91 (16. April 2009)

Lady Gaga^^

ist es nicht ein Leistungsverlust, wenn du über virtuelle Maschinen arbeitest?!

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## SilentKilla (16. April 2009)

MESeidel schrieb:


> ooh, du Armer
> Ich würde ja ne Dose Mitleid aufmachen, finde aber keinen Öffner...
> 
> [alles nur Spaß]



Hööö. 



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Lady Gaga^^
> 
> ist es nicht ein Leistungsverlust, wenn du über virtuelle Maschinen arbeitest?!
> 
> ...



Irgendwie nicht. VMware scheint da ziemlich am Optimum zu arbeiten. Im richtigen Ubuntu hatte ich ca. 100 ppd mehr. Den ppd Verlust tausche ich sehr, sehr gerne gegen die viel einfachere Installation des GPU Clients ein. 

So, nun geh ich pennen.

gn8@all


----------



## nfsgame (16. April 2009)

Mir ist was ganz witziges passiert:
Meine HDD ist ja kaputt gegangen und Samsung fragte doch tatsächlich, ob die Platte als Serverplatte gelaufen ist !
Das ist einer der Nachteile beim 24/7-Folding .


----------



## Oerge (16. April 2009)

Samsung ... MBF Alarm  noch in Garantie? Die "24/7 Deskerver" Platte


----------



## crackajack (17. April 2009)

Irgendjemand Experte für qfix und qgen?

Meine (vielleicht) fertige WU lässt sich nicht uploaden.

Vielleicht nur deshalb weil sich die WU so beendet hat:

```
[20:44:12] Completed 250000 out of 250000 steps  (100%)
[20:44:13] DynamicWrapper: Finished Work Unit: sleep=10000
[20:44:23] 
[20:44:23] Finished Work Unit:
[20:44:23] - Reading up to 21120768 from "work/wudata_08.trr": Read 21120768
[20:44:23] trr file hash check passed.
[20:44:23] - Reading up to 4391524 from "work/wudata_08.xtc": Read 4391524
[20:44:23] xtc file hash check passed.
[20:44:23] edr file hash check passed.
[20:44:23] logfile size: 183630
[20:44:23] Leaving Run
[20:44:25] - Writing 25841018 bytes of core data to disk...
[20:44:25] - [B]Could not write to results file.[/B]
[20:44:25] - [B]Error: Could not write out results to file[/B]
[20:44:25] - Shutting down core
[20:44:25] 
[20:44:25] Folding@home Core Shutdown: FILE_IO_ERROR
[20:47:47] CoreStatus = 64 (100)
[20:47:47] Unit 8 finished with 74 percent of time to deadline remaining.
[20:47:47] Updated performance fraction: 0.766177
[20:47:47] Sending work to server
[20:47:47] Project: 2669 (Run 12, Clone 61, Gen 78)


[20:47:47] + Attempting to send results [April 16 20:47:47 UTC]
[20:47:47] - Reading file work/wuresults_08.dat from core
[20:47:47]   (Read 22200320 bytes from disk)
[20:47:47] Connecting to http://171.64.65.56:80/
[20:49:36] Posted data.
[20:49:36] Initial: 0000; - Uploaded at ~198 kB/s
[20:49:36] - Averaged speed for that direction ~201 kB/s
[20:49:36] - [B]Server reports digital signature does not match.[/B]
[20:49:36]   ([B]May be due to corruption during network transmission or a corrupted file.[/B])
[20:49:36] - Error: Could not transmit unit 08 (completed April 16) to work server.
[20:49:36] - 1 failed uploads of this unit.
[20:49:36]   Keeping unit 08 in queue.
[20:49:36] Trying to send all finished work units
[20:49:36] Project: 2669 (Run 12, Clone 61, Gen 78)


[20:49:36] + Attempting to send results [April 16 20:49:36 UTC]
```

qfix sagt das:

```
entry 1, status 0, address 0.0.0.0
entry 2, status 0, address 0.0.0.0
entry 3, status 0, address 0.0.0.0
entry 4, status 0, address 0.0.0.0
entry 5, status 0, address 0.0.0.0
entry 6, status 0, address 0.0.0.0
entry 7, status 0, address 0.0.0.0
entry 8, status 0, address 0.0.0.0
  Found results <work/wuresults_08.dat>: proj 2669, run 12, clone 61, gen 78
   -- queue entry: proj 0, run 0, clone 0, gen 0
   -- [B]doesn't match queue entry[/B]
entry 9, status 0, address 0.0.0.0
entry 0, status 0, address 0.0.0.0
File is OK
```

qgen dann das:

```
qgen v1.1

Found the following units to requeue:
  index 8: + (finished) proj 2669, run 12, clone 61, gen 78

Designation:
  UserName:    crackajack
  TeamNumber:  93616
  CPUID:       0000000000000000

Missing information can be supplied in <qgen.txt>.
```
erzeugt aber keine queue.dat.....

Help!


----------



## nfsgame (17. April 2009)

Da liegt entweder ein Fehler mit deine Festplatte oder eine zu hohe übertaktung vor. Dafdurch kommt es dazu, dass die Checksummen verwürfelt werden, was der Client und auch der Server als Betrugsversuch/Manipulation werten. Desshalb kann es dafür keine Punkte mehr geben.


----------



## crackajack (17. April 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Da liegt entweder ein Fehler mit deine Festplatte oder eine zu hohe übertaktung vor.


Sicher?
Ich glaube ja eher das Parallels Server bei mir nicht stabil läuft, aber die Frage war eig. ob ich mit qfix und qgen noch was retten kann. Es sind ja alle Dateien neben der wuresultsXX.dat noch vorhanden, die queue.dat hat es aber zerschossen und das wuresults-file müsste neu, richtig, befüllt werden.


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (17. April 2009)

Rick schrieb:


> äääh sry FaHMon hat gerade nach oben korrigiert auf 5825, last frame is da scheinbar doch nicht ideal.



lol? wie kann das den sein? bei  ner 1888punkte WU faltet meine 250gts locker mit 6000-6500ppd(5900er WUs, ne 260gtx müsste da doch eig mehr schaffen oder?

mfg


----------



## nfsgame (17. April 2009)

crackajack schrieb:


> Sicher?
> Ich glaube ja eher das Parallels Server bei mir nicht stabil läuft, aber die Frage war eig. ob ich mit qfix und qgen noch was retten kann. Es sind ja alle Dateien neben der wuresultsXX.dat noch vorhanden, die queue.dat hat es aber zerschossen und das wuresults-file müsste neu, richtig, befüllt werden.


So wie ich weiß, ist qfix und co. nicht für die neueste Clientversion geeignet. hab ich aber auch in meinem HowTo stehen (außer es gibt inzwischen ne ganz neue Version, von der ich noch nix weiß).


----------



## crackajack (17. April 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> So wie ich weiß, ist qfix und co. nicht für die neueste Clientversion geeignet. hab ich aber auch in meinem HowTo stehen (außer es gibt inzwischen ne ganz neue Version, von der ich noch nix weiß).


Mit ewig langem herumprobieren hat qfix nun sogar eine queue.dat erzeugt, nur dürfte halt mit der wuresult etwas schiefgegangen sein. So richtig abschließen konnte er das Projekt ja nicht und nun klappt der Upload halt weiterhin nicht.

Egal.
Auf die 1920 Puntke kommt es auch nicht mehr an.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (17. April 2009)

kurze Frage: Welchen Client für eine 4870?


----------



## MESeidel (17. April 2009)

Na GPU.
1. bzw 3/4. (XP/Vista): http://folding.stanford.edu/English/DownloadWinOther
Tray oder Console ist fast egal.
Tray kann man leichter einrichten, beim Console kann man leichter mit den Variablen experimetieren.

Probier die Umgebungsvariablen unbedingt aus ;o)
Siehe dazu den FLUSH_INTERVAL Thread und den Newsletter.

hau rein...


----------



## DerSitzRiese (18. April 2009)

MESeidel schrieb:


> Na GPU.
> 1. bzw 3/4. (XP/Vista): Folding@home - DownloadWinOther
> Tray oder Console ist fast egal.
> Tray kann man leichter einrichten, beim Console kann man leichter mit den Variablen experimetieren.
> ...




Das GPU*2* hatte mich irritiert. Dachte der wäre nur für 2GPUs bzw Corsssfire/SLI


----------



## EGThunder (18. April 2009)

Hab mal ne Frage an Euch, ich will den Tray-Client 4x auf meinem System zum laufen bringen, jetzt habe ich aber das Problem, dass wenn ich den ersten CPU-Clienten starte, er mir den GPU-Clienten beendet. Verschiedene Maschine ID's habe ich in der Config verteilt. Was nun?

EG


----------



## Speed-E (18. April 2009)

EGThunder schrieb:


> Hab mal ne Frage an Euch, ich will den Tray-Client 4x auf meinem System zum laufen bringen, jetzt habe ich aber das Problem, dass wenn ich den ersten CPU-Clienten starte, er mir den GPU-Clienten beendet. Verschiedene Maschine ID's habe ich in der Config verteilt. Was nun?
> 
> EG



Hatte das selbe Problem, auch konnte ich keine 4 Tray-Clients starten, wurden alle beendet und/oder es gab EUEs. 

Lade dir mal den 6.23 Console runter. Dann kopierst du den in 4 Verschiedene Ordner und machst 4 Verknüpfungen.
Die startest du dann mit -local Flag. 
Oder du installierst 2 SMP-Clients, das geht auch. 

Ich habe einen mit smp und 4 Console laufen.


----------



## Leopardgecko (18. April 2009)

EGThunder schrieb:


> Hab mal ne Frage an Euch, ich will den Tray-Client 4x auf meinem System zum laufen bringen, jetzt habe ich aber das Problem, dass wenn ich den ersten CPU-Clienten starte, er mir den GPU-Clienten beendet. Verschiedene Maschine ID's habe ich in der Config verteilt. Was nun?
> 
> EG



Das Problem kenne ich.
Ich gehe da folgendermaßen vor:

1. GPU-Client starten
2. Den GPU-Client auf "Pause when done" setzen. (über Rechtsklick auf Tray-Icon)
3. Wenn der GPU seine WU beendet hat und im Pausemodus steht, den CPU-Client starten.
4. Wenn der CPU-Client arbeitet, kann man den pausierten GPU-Client wieder aus der Pause holen. (wieder über Rechtsklick auf Tray-Icon)

Die Startreihenfolge der Clients ist dabei egal.
Jedenfalls müssen die bereits aktiven Clients alle im Pause-Modus stehen, bevor man einen neuen Client starten kann.
*WICHTIG! Der zu pausierende Client muß seine WU abgearbeitet haben! Ein einfaches "Pause Work" hilft hier nicht!*
Ich habe bisher auch noch keinen plausiblen Grund gefunden, warum sich die Clients nicht alle nacheinander einfach starten lassen.


----------



## The Ian (18. April 2009)

habt ihr schon mal probiert, ob es klappt wenn man beide clienten in den autostart tut??
weil es werden ja nicht sofort die wus weiter berechenet sondern erst geladen und da es kleine progs sind werden sie schnell vom autostart geladen, somit dürften beide zum selben zeitpunkt keine wus zu bearbeiten haben und beide starten
genau das selbe müsste eigendlich sein, wenn man beide programme nicht nacheinander, sondern gleichzeitig startet

edit: 
lol ich habe gerade mal auf meine stanfort statsseite geschaut und festgestellt, dass ich mal versehentlich 4 wu´s für ein anderes team gefaltet habe, weil ich statt 70335 70553 eingegeben hatte...zufälligerweise existiert ein team unter dieser nummer...nur bin ich der einzige, der je dafür gefaltet hat link


----------



## Standeck (18. April 2009)

@EG Thunder: Nutze auf deinem Corei7 lieber zwei SMP Clienten! Mache ich auch und funktioniert hervorragend. Wenn Du nebenher noch spielen willst kannst Du einen SMP abschalten und hast noch genügend Leistung zum Spielen.

LG Standeck


----------



## Leopardgecko (19. April 2009)

The Ian schrieb:


> habt ihr schon mal probiert, ob es klappt wenn man beide clienten in den autostart tut??
> weil es werden ja nicht sofort die wus weiter berechenet sondern erst geladen und da es kleine progs sind werden sie schnell vom autostart geladen, somit dürften beide zum selben zeitpunkt keine wus zu bearbeiten haben und beide starten
> genau das selbe müsste eigendlich sein, wenn man beide programme nicht nacheinander, sondern gleichzeitig startet



Nein, das mit dem Autostart klappt nicht, da ich grundsätzlich mit einem Nutzerbeschränkten Konto arbeite und der Client zum Start das Admin-Passwort haben will... 
Auch das sofortige hintereinander starten der Clients hilft nicht.
Der zuerst gestartete Client wird vom zweiten Client sofort beendet.
Ich kann mir höchstens vorstellen, das es was mit dem beschränkten Konto zu tun hat.


----------



## Speed-E (19. April 2009)

Meine Herren/Damen(?), 
Team PCGH hat die letzten 24h *759,327 Punkte* gemacht!  

Es geht vorran.


----------



## CrashStyle (19. April 2009)

Muss erst mal aufhören mit Folding, die Stromrechnung ist gekommen und ich habe mit meinem Vater in einem 1Jahr 5000Kwatt verbraucht!


----------



## Lochti (19. April 2009)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Muss erst mal aufhören mit Folding, die Stromrechnung ist gekommen und ich habe mit meinem Vater in einem 1Jahr 5000Kwatt verbraucht!


 
Hm, dann ist ja meine Familie mit 7650 KWatt nicht schlecht !


----------



## CrashStyle (19. April 2009)

Ohja^^ Ich werd es nicht mehr machen.


----------



## nfsgame (19. April 2009)

Lochti schrieb:


> Hm, dann ist ja meine Familie mit 7650 KWatt nicht schlecht !


Da soll sich mein VAter bei 3200KW/h nicht beschweren .


----------



## DesGrauens (19. April 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Da soll sich mein VAter bei 3200KW/h nicht beschweren .


 ich hatte bei meiner letzten abrechnug 2900kw/h. ein personen haushalt


----------



## Lochti (19. April 2009)

Na, wer ist den madgerrit39 ??? der gibt aber GAS !!!


----------



## CrashStyle (19. April 2009)

Wen ich nen rechner wo anderst stehen hätte wo ich den strom net zahlen muss wärs mir ja egal! Aber dafür das ich nur punkte gekomme wovon ich mir nix kaufen kan lohnt sich das nicht.


----------



## JayxG (19. April 2009)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> ... Aber dafür das ich nur punkte gekomme wovon ich mir nix kaufen kan lohnt sich das nicht.


Sicher, kaufen kann man sich nichts- macht aber Spass und dient einem sehr guten Zweck
P.S. Denke mal dass eine gewisse Begeisterung für Forschung&Entwicklung in jedem von uns liegt

MfG


----------



## CrashStyle (19. April 2009)

Da hast du recht! Nur kostet es ein schweine Geld wen man 24/7 laufen lässt.


----------



## Gast3737 (19. April 2009)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/d...e-2-000-000-auf-dem-faltkonto.html#post729029


----------



## DesGrauens (19. April 2009)

hab ein laptop das ab und an für mich faltet. kann ich das ürgendwie in fahmon einbinden bei mir auf dem hauptrechner?


----------



## Standeck (19. April 2009)

DesGrauens schrieb:


> hab ein laptop das ab und an für mich faltet. kann ich das ürgendwie in fahmon einbinden bei mir auf dem hauptrechner?



Ja, das geht. Gib den Ordner des Clientenm in dem sich der "Work" Ordner befindet im Netzwerk frei, und gib ihm einen einfachen Fregabenamen, z.B. F1. Dann öffne deinen fahmon und gib unter dem Namen ein wenn du Client hinzufügst: \\ipdesrechners\F1\: sollte also so ausehen:

z.b.
Name: Laptop
\\192.168.0.6\F1\

dann speicher und es sollte gehen.


----------



## klefreak (20. April 2009)

Standeck schrieb:


> Ja, das geht. Gib den Ordner des Clientenm in dem sich der "Work" Ordner befindet im Netzwerk frei, und gib ihm einen einfachen Fregabenamen, z.B. F1. Dann öffne deinen fahmon und gib unter dem Namen ein wenn du Client hinzufügst: \\ipdesrechners\F1\: sollte also so ausehen:
> 
> z.b.
> Name: Laptop
> ...




bringt dann aber nur was wenn diesr 2. rechner auch gleichzeitig online ist, ansonsten kannst einfach über Kakaostats deine PPD abrufen und anschauen 

mfg Klemens


----------



## SilentKilla (20. April 2009)

Standeck was gehtn bei dir? Haben deine Rechner Falt-Steroide genommen?


----------



## caine2011 (20. April 2009)

jo standeck wir verlangen aufklärung: woher kommen die 40k?

von mir herzlichen glückwunsch


----------



## Bumblebee (21. April 2009)

Der PCGH_Team_Account falte(r)t wohl noch für ihn


----------



## Lochti (21. April 2009)

Mal eine Frage:
Geht das eigendlich , 
wenn ich zwei Rechner habe
das ich via Netzwerk
und zum beispiel ein Double Gromacs Core C (Projekt (wu)
von Zwei Rechnern errechnen lassen kann ?
Also Sprich Rechner 1 hat Double Gromacs Core C drauf und Rechner 2 greift via Netzwerk auf das Double Gromacs Core C zu.
Wenn das gehen würde, hätte ich rechnenleistung ohne ende !


----------



## MESeidel (21. April 2009)

einfache Antwort ohne Details: *nein* ;o)


----------



## Bumblebee (21. April 2009)

MESeidel schrieb:


> einfache Antwort ohne Details: *nein*


 
Meine einfache Antwort (auch) ohne Details: *genau  - leider*


----------



## nfsgame (21. April 2009)

Sowas geht nur mit dem SMP in der Deino-Version.


----------



## Muschkote (21. April 2009)

Hallo,

kann es sein, dass der CPU Client nicht mehr connecten kann oder bin ich der einzige, bei dem seit ca.3h nix mehr geht?

PS: da ich Moment mit meinem Umzug beschäftigt bin, wird es wohl leider zu einer Faltpause kommen. Ich hoffe ich kann sie in kleinem Rahmen halten. (Mein Rechner ist das letzte Stück Mobiliar, welches die alte Wohnung verlässt)

bis denne


----------



## klefreak (21. April 2009)

Muschkote schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kann es sein, dass der CPU Client nicht mehr connecten kann oder bin ich der einzige, bei dem seit ca.3h nix mehr geht?
> 
> ...




hatte von gestern auf heute auch das problem, dass ein client keine WU's bekemmen hat, hat sich aber jetzt wieder gelegt, eventuell ist derzeit die Arbeit schlecht auf die verschiedenen server verlegt

mfg Klemens


----------



## Muschkote (21. April 2009)

Das ist doch Mist, ich bekomm immer noch keine WUs für meine CPU.
Ob es was bringt das ganze neu zu installieren? Obwohl es ja funktionierte.


----------



## Standeck (21. April 2009)

caine2011 schrieb:


> jo standeck wir verlangen aufklärung: woher kommen die 40k?




Antwort: Hiervon.


----------



## Leopardgecko (21. April 2009)

Standeck schrieb:


> Antwort: Hiervon.



Respekt! Da hast du aber eine sehr schöne Heizung für kalte Tage... 
Was für ein Mainboard verwendest du? Sieht nach MSI 790FX GD-70 aus.


----------



## Standeck (21. April 2009)

Leopardgecko schrieb:


> Respekt! Da hast du aber eine sehr schöne Heizung für kalte Tage...



Jo, is eigentlich ein kühler Keller in dem das Ding grad steht, aber wenn ich reingehe lauf ich gegen ne hitze Wand. 

Komponenten erzähl ich bald in einem extra Thread.


----------



## Bumblebee (22. April 2009)

Und dann - sozusagen als Gegengewicht....

Nicht wundern wenn meine ppd momentan runtergehen - "es" hat gestern mein Netzteil gehimmelt 
Also für den Moment -minus ein Rechner (der in der Sig.)


----------



## caine2011 (22. April 2009)

ahh bitter!
mal ne frage wie lang hattest du den pc 24/7 laufen und was war das für ein nt?
wäre vlt. mal interessant was für hw den 24/7 vollastbetrieb gut übersteht


----------



## SilentKilla (22. April 2009)

caine2011 schrieb:


> wäre vlt. mal interessant was für hw den 24/7 vollastbetrieb gut übersteht



Mein Seasonic M12 500 Watt hält seit über 1.5 Jahre den 24/7 Folding Betrieb aus. Ich hab es sogar zeitweise kurz mit 550 Watt belastet. Von daher kann ich Seasonic nur wärmstens empfehlen. Und lasst die Finger von Be Quiet, die bauen nur Rotz.


----------



## crackajack (22. April 2009)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> lasst die Finger von Be Quiet, die bauen nur Rotz.


Dann kann ich ja nur hoffen das meines nicht rotzig ist.
Läuft mittlerweile zwei Jahre mit zeitweisem 24/7, aber wirklich belastet wird es ja erst seit kurzem seit dem Wechsel von E4300 auf Q6600.


----------



## caine2011 (22. April 2009)

was haltet ihr von tagan?(ich hab das bz500w aus dem pcgh abo)


----------



## nfsgame (22. April 2009)

Tagan ist auf jedem Fall besser als Be Quiet zum 24/7 einsatz geeignet.
Mir sind schon drei BQ's im 24/7 Betrieb abgeraucht -.-


----------



## Owly-K (22. April 2009)

Ich hatte ein Hiper- und ein Zalman-NT im Dauereinsatz (24/7, allerding auch mit längeren Unterbrechungen). Das Zalman hat knapp zwei Jahre überlebt und liegt jetzt auf Reserve. Das Hiper hat nach etwa 24 oder 25 Monaten den Geist aufgegeben.

Jetzt habe ich ein Enermax Revolution; Enermax bewirbt immerhin die Eignung für den Dauerbetrieb. Viel sagen kann ich dazu noch nicht, ich habe es erst ein paar Wochen...


----------



## Bumblebee (23. April 2009)

caine2011 schrieb:


> mal ne frage wie lang hattest du den pc 24/7 laufen und was war das für ein nt?


 
Wie lange ich 24/7 *insgesamt* am laufen hatte kann ich nicht sagen - jedenfalls lange
Ist/war ein 600 Watt Sea Sonic; das hat lange durchgehalten; bin sehr zufrieden damit gewesen

Habe daneben auch noch Termaltake und beQuiet im Einsatz - auch (seit längerem) ohne Probleme
Da ich demnächst noch ein Core i7-System zusammenschrauben werde brauche ich daher sowieso neue NT's
Werde mir ev. mal ein 850 Watt *Xigmatek* anschauen


----------



## caine2011 (23. April 2009)

xigmatak macht nt´s? sind die gut?(hab noch nix von gehört)


----------



## Bumblebee (23. April 2009)

caine2011 schrieb:


> xigmatek macht nt´s? sind die gut?(hab noch nix von gehört)


 
joo - ist *neu* (und eigentlich ein Geheimtipp) - also nicht weitersagen 

XIGMATEK


----------



## caine2011 (23. April 2009)

cool gefallen mir nicht schlecht aber ich bleib bei tagan... bis du einen lesertest vorlegst


----------



## Bumblebee (23. April 2009)

caine2011 schrieb:


> ... bis du einen lesertest vorlegst


 
Schaun mer mal 

btw.
Hier spricht einer der Kapitäne
Bitte anschnallen und die Rückenlehnen gerade stellen - wir sind an The Folding Wolves vorbeigerauscht 
  Platz 39


----------



## caine2011 (23. April 2009)

jihaa top 40 und in 2 tagen der nächste platz, und ich versprech euch: nach diesem we haben wire noch mehr ppd


----------



## crackajack (23. April 2009)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Platz 39


Stanfold und einige neue Mitfalter in den letzten Tagen haben eure Faltleistung ja nochmal ordentlich gepusht.
Gratz


----------



## D!str(+)yer (23. April 2009)

oleee


----------



## caine2011 (23. April 2009)

@crackajack: naja in unserem team macht aber nicht nur der topproducer die hälfte der ppd aus(wie in pcg)


----------



## crackajack (23. April 2009)

Wäre bei eurer Faltleistung für eine Person auch ziemlich krank. 

Wird sich bei mir in den nächsten Tagen auch wieder reduzieren. War in den letzten Tagen nur ein Test für VMware (toll) und Parallels (meh).

Wird ja immer wärmer und das will ich der HW und vor allem mir nicht zumuten.


----------



## caine2011 (24. April 2009)

apropos wärmer: f@h mag keinen übertakteten ram

mein reaper ram hat gerade dfür gesorgt das ich un schöne bildfehler habe.
das interessante ist: das prob tritt nur auf wenn 2 oder mehr cpu-clients mit amber kern laufen(fahcore82) mit fahcorea1 und 78 nie


----------



## SilentKilla (24. April 2009)

Kann mir mal jemand verraten, wer Kapitan genau ist? Er hat still und heimlich schon über 2.2 Mio Punkte erfaltet und gerade mal 2 Beiträge hier im Forum gepostet....

Nun verrat doch mal etwas über dich...schließlich bist du einer meiner stärksten "Verfolger", was die Top-20 Producer angeht. ICH WILL AUFKLÄRUNG!


----------



## klefreak (24. April 2009)

da mein PC ja regelmäßig VPU Recover bringt, und sich das leider auch mit dem neuen Catalyst 9.4 verbessert hat, habe ich nun dank Mhoustons Tipps aus dem Foldingforum meine Umgebungsvariablen angepasst, derzeit schaut es folgendermaßen aus:
--------------------------------------------------------------------
BROOK_YIELD 2
CAL_NO_FLUSH 1
CAL_PRE_FLUSH 1
FLUSH_INTERVAL 25

--> VPU RECOVER
--------------------------------------------------------------------
CAL_NO_FLUSH *0*

--> VPU RECOVER
--------------------------------------------------------------------
CAL_NO_FLUSH 0
CAL_PRE_FLUSH *0*

--> bisher Stabil
--------------------------------------------------------------------
--> Flush interval auf 60 angehoben 
--> PPD praktisch ident aber cpu last von 0-3 auf 0-8% angestiegen

diese Beiden Parameter (CAL_NO_FLUSH 1 ;CAL_PRE_FLUSH 1) sind laut MHouston für VPU Recovers zuständig

mfg Klemens


----------



## caine2011 (24. April 2009)

yeah ich bin in der top100


----------



## Bumblebee (24. April 2009)

caine2011 schrieb:


> yeah ich bin in der top100


 
Grats, caine

btw. Neues NT eingebaut - nun faltet er wieder
Mal sehen ob dieses 650er Antec dem 24/7 gewachsen ist (und wie lange)


----------



## Standeck (24. April 2009)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Grats, caine
> 
> btw. Neues NT eingebaut - nun faltet er wieder
> Mal sehen ob dieses 650er Antec dem 24/7 gewachsen ist (und wie lange)



Frag mich auch grad wie lang mein Coolermaster durchhält. 

Oder die GPU´s.


----------



## DanielX (24. April 2009)

Ich hol mir jetzt ne GTX280, dann kann ich auch noch mehr Punkte falten, juhu. 

MFG DanielX


----------



## nichtraucher91 (24. April 2009)

Ihr hohlt euch extra neue HW ummehr Falten zu können? 
Also im Sommer muss das Geld für bessere Dinge her.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## DanielX (24. April 2009)

Nö nicht nur, ist aber nen netter Nebeneffekt.


----------



## MESeidel (24. April 2009)

caine2011 schrieb:


> yeah ich bin in der top100



Glückwunsch


----------



## Standeck (24. April 2009)

MESeidel schrieb:


> Glückwunsch



Von mir auch Glückwunsch!


----------



## D!str(+)yer (24. April 2009)

caine2011 schrieb:


> yeah ich bin in der top100




Gratz und willkommen in den Top 100


----------



## Lochti (24. April 2009)

caine2011 schrieb:


> yeah ich bin in der top100


 Dann mal Herzlich Willkommen in der top 100


----------



## caine2011 (24. April 2009)

danke danke danke

ich hoffe dass das projekt weiter so gut vorankommt, stanfold macht mich schon ein wenig neidisch


----------



## Rick (24. April 2009)

ich meld mich jetzt auch nochmal.

ich hab mein ziel mit platz 500 jetzt noch bis Ferienende errreicht und 400 ist jetzt auch nicht mehr weit.
nach ein klein wenig modding am gehäuse hat mein pc jetzt auch ne aktzeptable lautstärke(Hab die Plexiglasscheibe ausgebaut) Damit läuft meine CPU mit besseren Temps und nur noch 75% lüfterspeed anstatt 100%

edit: leider hab ich nen kleines problem, wenn der GPU client läuft und ich Itunes oder ne 3d anwendung starte freezt des system

mfg Rick


----------



## caine2011 (24. April 2009)

hey cool dann gehts doch voran


----------



## Rick (24. April 2009)

in letzter zeit war ich schon auf der suche nach einem unterbau für meine alte 8800gt, hätte noch board, nt und speicher gebraucht, jetz hab ich sie aber doch verkauft, weil meine gtx 260 mein buget verschlungen hat ^^


----------



## Kadauz (25. April 2009)

Und wieder ein Teamplatz!!!


----------



## Standeck (25. April 2009)

Kadauz schrieb:


> Und wieder ein Teamplatz!!!



Yeah Nr. 38! Wir sind die besten!


----------



## MESeidel (25. April 2009)

Kadauz schrieb:


> Und wieder ein Teamplatz!!!


----------



## D!str(+)yer (25. April 2009)




----------



## grinser8 (25. April 2009)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch uns allen, auf das es weiter vorwärts geht ...

mfg

Grinser8


----------



## schrotflinte56 (25. April 2009)

mfg


----------



## caine2011 (25. April 2009)

hallo community

hat iwer von euch auf dem cpu-client schon fahcore82.exe gehabt?
haben eine punktzahl so mit 47 84 119 pkt.

auf jeden fall sorgt das für systemfreezes bei meinem sys(phenom x4 940, 2gib ram, vista 2x8800gt)
hat jemand von euch ein ähnliches problem?


----------



## nfsgame (25. April 2009)

Ich bekomm Bluescreen bei den dingern.


----------



## schrotflinte56 (25. April 2009)

ich habe keine probleme bis jetzt mit denen gehabt...
hoffe das dass auch so bleibt.

mfg


----------



## CheGuarana (25. April 2009)

So, ich habe mich soeben angemeldet und werde nun eurem Team beitreten.
Mein sys: (Phenom 2 940, 3870X2, 8GBRAM...).


----------



## schrotflinte56 (25. April 2009)

@Toxy
herzlich willkommen im team

mfg


----------



## CheGuarana (25. April 2009)

mal eine frage noch: warum werden bei den statistiken nur die top 1000 des teams angezeigt?
ich bin nämlich nicht dabei?!


----------



## _Snaker_ (25. April 2009)

ich habe eine gtx 260² welche ich nun wohl mehr folden lassen werde.
habe auch noch eine geforce 8400GS rumfliegen, was meint ihr wie viele ppd die schafft? gibts eigentlich sowas wie eine liste wo jede graka aufgelistet ist und ihr ppd Wert steht?

greetz


----------



## nfsgame (25. April 2009)

Das ist ne begrenzung von EOC. Sonst wären die Server hoffnungslos überlastet.



_Snaker_ schrieb:


> ich habe eine gtx 260² welche ich nun wohl mehr folden lassen werde.
> habe auch noch eine geforce 8400GS rumfliegen, was meint ihr wie viele ppd die schafft? gibts eigentlich sowas wie eine liste wo jede graka aufgelistet ist und ihr ppd Wert steht?
> 
> greetz


Also ne GTX260^2 macht so um die 5k-6-ppd. Ne 8400GS so ihre 500-900ppd.


----------



## klefreak (25. April 2009)

ich kämpfe grad mit dem VM-Linux SMP rum da ich irgendwie FAHMon nicht zum laufen bekomme aber acuh keine Dateifreigabe schaffe

außerdem fällt mir gerade auf, dass ich mit meinem c2d@3.6ghz ca 11 min pro % benötige, ist das normal??
Projekt 2672

mfg Klemens


----------



## CheGuarana (25. April 2009)

Und noch eine Frage: Ich sehe dass auch im Leerlauf die CPU Phnom 2 940 nur zu 56% ausgelastet ist, kann ich einstellen dass die ganze Leistung genutzt wird?

Und noch eine, aber wirklich die letzte: Z.t. werden die berechnungen nur von CPU gemacht, wie stelle ich das so ein, das auch die Graka etwas berechnet?

Danke schonmal!


----------



## _Snaker_ (25. April 2009)

ist es sinnvoll 2 clients pro GPU laufen zu lassen? bringt das was?

mfg


----------



## caine2011 (25. April 2009)

auf deiner graka dürften sich 2 clients pro gpu lohnen


----------



## Bumblebee (25. April 2009)

_Snaker_ schrieb:


> ist es sinnvoll 2 clients pro GPU laufen zu lassen? bringt das was?
> mfg


 
Jein
Will heissen - mit den "Mörder-WU's" 59xx definitiv *ja*
Mit den normalen (jedenfalls bei mir) kriege ich von beiden zusammen soviel wie wenn einer alleine laufen würde
Also, ich habe *beide* am laufen und verliere nichts dabei (gewinne aber häufig auch nichts)


----------



## caine2011 (25. April 2009)

weiß jemand von euch ob man mit dem amd athlon 7750 black @3,0 ghz die deadlines für den smp schaffen kann?(natürlich im 24/7 betrieb)


----------



## D!str(+)yer (25. April 2009)

caine2011 schrieb:


> weiß jemand von euch ob man mit dem amd athlon 7750 black @3,0 ghz die deadlines für den smp schaffen kann?(natürlich im 24/7 betrieb)




sollte kein Problem sein.
Mein E6750 @ 2,66GHz hat das auch mit gut Luft noch gepackt


----------



## klefreak (25. April 2009)

caine2011 schrieb:


> weiß jemand von euch ob man mit dem amd athlon 7750 black @3,0 ghz die deadlines für den smp schaffen kann?(natürlich im 24/7 betrieb)



http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/folding-home-pcgh-team-70335/49681-howto-windows-vmware-xubuntu64-f-h.html
ich hab mir heute in ner VM das "FALT Xubuntu" aufgebaut und lass dort den SMP Client falten, dadurch bekomme ich ca 2600ppd auf meinem C2D@3,6Ghz !!

bei meiner derzeitigen WU hätte ich 3-4 Tage zeit zum falten aber laut FAHMON wird es nur etwas über 1Tag brauchen !! ich denke dass du mit deiner CPu (und ner VM) sicher schaffst !!


@ VM Folder:

von VMWare gibt es auch einen VMWare Player, welcher halt nur bereits vorgefertigte VMS laden kann, mit dem könnte man eventuell ganz legal und ohne TRIAL ein VM Faltsystem aufbauen??

--> das wäre eventuell was fürs tutorial zum testen

mfg Klemens

VM WARE PLAyer: VMware Player: Run Multiple Operating Systems with Free Download for a Virtual PC - VMware

ubuntu 8.4 als vm --> Ubuntu 8.04 Desktop with VMware Tools | Virtual Appliance Marketplace

es gibt auch zusatzprogramme mit denen man sich selber ne VM basteln kann um diese für den Player zu verwenden


----------



## caine2011 (25. April 2009)

ok probier ich gleich mal thx
mal sehen was an ppd drin ist...


----------



## CheGuarana (25. April 2009)

Könnte sich mal jemand meinen Fragen hingeben?
Wäre nett, danke!


----------



## caine2011 (25. April 2009)

jo geben wir uns mal hin

das mit den top1000 ist richtig, aber hier im forum wird eigentlich nur die seite von eoc genutzt, hier der link PC Games Hardware Individual Users List - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

dein phenom wird nur zu 56% ausgelastet, was hast du denn für clients installiert?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (25. April 2009)

Toxy schrieb:


> Und noch eine Frage: Ich sehe dass auch im Leerlauf die CPU Phnom 2 940 nur zu 56% ausgelastet ist, kann ich einstellen dass die ganze Leistung genutzt wird?
> 
> Und noch eine, aber wirklich die letzte: Z.t. werden die berechnungen nur von CPU gemacht, wie stelle ich das so ein, das auch die Graka etwas berechnet?
> 
> Danke schonmal!




Hast du  "-smp" als Parameter beim Client eingefügt?
Sonst funktioniert das nicht richtig 


Wenn auch die GraKa rechnen soll, musst du zusätzlich den GPU client auch noch installieren !
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/folding-home-pcgh-team-70335/19005-howto-gpu2-einrichten-fuer-ati-und-nvidia.html


----------



## CheGuarana (25. April 2009)

So, mein Notebook berechnet jetzt auch schon fleißig^^
Der wird jedoch voll und ganz ausgelastet?!

Draf ich anbei noch fragen wie das mit dem "-smp" funktioiert? Wo muss das hin?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (25. April 2009)

Toxy schrieb:


> So, mein Notebook berechnet jetzt auch schon fleißig^^
> Der wird jedoch voll und ganz ausgelastet?!
> 
> Draf ich anbei noch fragen wie das mit dem "-smp" funktioiert? Wo muss das hin?




Du musst von der exe Datei eine Verknüpfung erstellen.
Dann Rechtsklick drauf -> Eigenschaften 

Und dann musst du bei "ziel" einfach -smp dran hängen mit einem Freizeichen...

Sieht bei mir dann zum beispiel so aus


> C:\SMP-2\Folding@home-Win32-x86.exe -smp


----------



## caine2011 (25. April 2009)

hab ihm gerade noch mal eine audführliche pm geschrieben


----------



## CheGuarana (25. April 2009)

Der Pfad soll ungültig sein?! Sagt Vista?!

EDIT: Er war schneller.


----------



## caine2011 (25. April 2009)

kannst du ein screen shot machen? bist du nach meiner anleitung vorgegangen?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (25. April 2009)

Schau mal hier. So soll das aussehen.
Das local kannst du weg lassen, das brauch ich nur, weil ich 2 Clients benutze...


----------



## CheGuarana (25. April 2009)

Mir wurde gerade gesagt, ich muss Clients drauf knallen?
Wie geht das?


----------



## caine2011 (25. April 2009)

Folding@home - DownloadWinOther

hast du nicht von hier die clients runtergeladen und dann installiert(ich sag dafür draufknallen)


----------



## CheGuarana (25. April 2009)

So alles geht, @ 100%!

Nur kann ich meinen Name ect. nicht verändern, ausserdem habe ich nun kein Taskleistenicon mehr.
Das war doch so praktisch?!


----------



## D!str(+)yer (25. April 2009)

um den namen und das team zu ändern musst du den client einmal mit dem parameter -configonly starten.


Also einmal -smp weg und gegen -configonly ersetzen.
Starten, alles einstellen, wieder ausmachen und configonly wieder smp ersetzen.


----------



## CheGuarana (25. April 2009)

ok nun geht alles

ps. du hast ne pn.


----------



## caine2011 (26. April 2009)

ich hab meinen nächsten milestone erreicht: top20 producers


----------



## CheGuarana (26. April 2009)

Eine Frage hab ich noch(Ich weiss, ich nerve):

Kann man gleichzeitig von 2x GPU und CPU berechnen lassen?
Wen ja, wie geht das?

Schafft meine 3870X2 dann die Daedline?


----------



## caine2011 (26. April 2009)

ja das müsste gehen, aber das mit der 3870x2 ist ein wenig schwierig, und umfangreich:

zunächst einmal muss crossfire dektiviert werden(im ccc), dann musst du das verzeichnis des gpu clients kopieren und in der kopie folgende dateien löschen

unitinfo
fahcore
queue
work-ordner

danach musst du zu jeder "f@h".exe eine verknüpfung erstellen und die flags
-gpu 0, und -gpu 1 anhängen

die deadlines sind kein problem(derzeit wird nur eine gpu genutzt und eine langweilt sich)

probleme dürfte es mit EUE(early unit end´s geben)
falls das auftreten sollte, an Thornscape wenden(er hat eine 4870x2)


----------



## CheGuarana (26. April 2009)

ok, dank dir erstmal.


----------



## caine2011 (26. April 2009)

ansonsten sind zu dem thema noch folgende threads interessant

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...owto-gpu2-einrichten-fuer-ati-und-nvidia.html

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...ding-auf-4870-x2-multi-gpu-mit-problemen.html

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...1223-howto-sammelthread-multi-gpu-karten.html


----------



## Bumblebee (26. April 2009)

caine2011 schrieb:


> ich hab meinen nächsten milestone erreicht: top20 producers


 
Saubere Sache - GRATS


----------



## caine2011 (26. April 2009)

thx, mein nächster milestone ist die 10k marke anppd rate, die ich dank smp client auch erreiche und in den nächsten zwei wochen will ich die 15k angehen


----------



## klefreak (26. April 2009)

eine Frage an die SMP falter:

hab gerade gesehen, dass ich über Nacht ein neues Projekt für mein VM SMP client bekommen habe und dort sinken meine PPD von 2600 auf 1100 ein, außerdem benötigt mein C2D ca 28minuten für 1% !!!

weiters fällt mir auf, dass beide Cores nur zu ca 80% ausgelastet werden??

Projekt: 5101  (2165points)


außerdem: ich habe bei WU größe "NORMAL" eingegeben, sollte ich das auf big ändern?? bekommt man dann mehr ppd??

mfg Klemens


UPDATE: hab grad im Log gesehen, dass diese langsame WU den Core a1 benötigt, ich denke mal dass von da der PPD verlust resultiert


----------



## CeresPK (26. April 2009)

Boa dieses Wochenende bin ich endlich mal wieder dazu gekommen zu falten
aber 5200ppd mit gpu+cpu Client ist nicht wirklich veil wenn ich daran denke das ich als ich mit meiner 98GTX angefangen habe immer 7000ppd hatte


----------



## crackajack (27. April 2009)

klefreak schrieb:


> ubuntu 8.4 als vm --> Ubuntu 8.04 Desktop with VMware Tools | Virtual Appliance Marketplace


512MB RAM? Das wäre schon etwas knapp für unsere Zwecke.
Grundsätzlich wäre eine fix fertige VM natürlich nicht verkehrt. Nur wenn ich jetzt ~5GB+ runterladen soll, ist man mit der normalen xubuntu-install-iso ja schneller und so kompliziert ist das bisschen konfigurieren imo nicht.


> es gibt auch zusatzprogramme mit denen man sich selber ne VM basteln kann um diese für den Player zu verwenden


Der VMX Builder klingt nicht blöd. Hast du recht.

edit:


> [12:34:04] Folding@home Core Shutdown: UNSTABLE_MACHINE
> [12:34:07] CoreStatus = 7A (122)
> ....
> [12:34:08] - Averaged speed for that direction ~11 kB/s
> ...



keine Ahnung was fah auszusetzen hat. Die graka ist nicht übertaktet und CAD läuft störungsfrei. Fertig wird aber beinahe keine WU.


----------



## klefreak (27. April 2009)

crackajack schrieb:


> 512MB RAM? Das wäre schon etwas knapp für unsere Zwecke.
> Grundsätzlich wäre eine fix fertige VM natürlich nicht verkehrt. Nur wenn ich jetzt ~5GB+ runterladen soll, ist man mit der normalen xubuntu-install-iso ja schneller und so kompliziert ist das bisschen konfigurieren imo nicht.
> Der VMX Builder klingt nicht blöd. Hast du recht.
> 
> ...




die 512mb ram der downloadbaren VM könnte man mit dem VMX Builder auch nach oben editieren (ob das teil dualcore ist weis ich aber nicht )

wenn die Servervariante von VMware unlimitiert läuft (wie in der PM beschrieben) dann ist das natürlich eine gute variante!

meine Grafikkarte läuft auch perfekt außer halt im Folding, dort bekomme ich leider immer GPU Recovers und weis nicht warum ;( (meist schon direkt nach dem Start des Client)

mfg Klemens


----------



## nfsgame (27. April 2009)

Soviel ich weiß sind mit dem VMWare-Player höchstens ein CPU Kern anzusprechen. Evtl wurde es in der aktuellen version ja geändert. Bitte berichten .


----------



## Fate T.H (27. April 2009)

Ne VM-Player kann wie sein größerer Bruder VM-Workstation zwei Kerne pro VM ansprechen.


----------



## steffen0278 (27. April 2009)

Ich habe nur einen Client im VM am Laufen und habe 100% CPU Last.

Habe Xubuntu 9.04
VM Ware V2.0.1


----------



## CheGuarana (27. April 2009)

So, nun wurde mein erster Fertiger WorkUnit hochgeladen, doch wenn ich auf mein PRofil gehe:

Folding@Home

steht dort immernoch nichtz?

Wie kommts?


----------



## Fate T.H (27. April 2009)

Wann wurde die hochgeladen also um welche uhrzeit weil es dauert etwas bis die Stats aktualisiert werden.

Letzte aktualisierung war Heute um 17 Uhr.


----------



## CheGuarana (27. April 2009)

Vor ca. 10minuten?!

Ach und noch was so am Rande, wie amcht ihr euch das mit der Sig?


----------



## Fate T.H (27. April 2009)

Den Code dafür findest hier -> Sig Images - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

Bei dem Punkt "Adding Your Stats To A Forum Signature".
Wobei du bei "u=XXXXXXX" die X gegen deine Usernummer ändern mußt.
Die kannst du hier rausfinden sobald du dort gelistet wirst -> News and Updates - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

Ob du mittlerweile dort gelistet wirst kannste ja da rausfinden durch Name Search links auf der Seite.


Wegen deiner WU siehe Post über dir wegen der Aktualisierung der F@H Seite


----------



## klefreak (27. April 2009)

@toxy

du musst außerdem der Benutzergruppe f@h hier im Forum beitreten um überhaupt grafiken in der Sig anzeigen zu können

mfg Klemens

Happy folding


----------



## CheGuarana (27. April 2009)

Welche Benutzergruppe?

Woher soll ich die "u" ID nehmen?


----------



## klefreak (27. April 2009)

Benutzergruppe: Folding@Home --> stellt man in seinem Profil hier im forum ein
einmal kommt dein foldingname und einmal dein team (70335)

mfg Klemens


```
[SIZE=1][URL="http://kakaostats.com/u.php?u=1057619"][IMG]http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/sigs/sigimage.php?un=Klefreak_gletscherfloh&t=70335[/IMG][/URL][/SIZE]
```
so schaut das bei mir aus


----------



## CheGuarana (27. April 2009)

Also ist mir i-wie zu hoch, hauptsache ich mache Punkte...^^
Dank euch!


Wie ist das eigentlich mit Stromverbrauch pro Tag wenn der 24 h läuft und ich einen PII hab?
Wollt ihr mein restliches sys wissen oder könntet ihr mir eine Seite nennen, auf der man das untervollast ungefähr aussrechne kann?


----------



## caine2011 (27. April 2009)

mit der 3870 x2 zusammen?
da würde ich schon 300 watt annehmen, nur die cpu? ich denk mal 80-100w


----------



## CheGuarana (27. April 2009)

Aslo, nur die CPU...wie rechne ich nun watt in kwh um?

100Watt hört sich ja im ersten moment nicht viel an, aber ich hääte schon gern eine angeabe in euro.


----------



## Fate T.H (27. April 2009)

Dann kannste dir besser ein Energiekostenmessgerät kaufen für ein paar euro und
dort den Preis pro KWH angeben dann weißte es genau. Da zu viele Faktoren eine
rolle spielen bei sowas.


----------



## crackajack (27. April 2009)

Toxy schrieb:


> wie rechne ich nun watt in kwh um?


Wenn 100 watt gezogen werden, dann werden pro Stunde 100Wh benötigt, also 0,1kWh. Und in 10 Stunden werden dann 1kWh verbraucht, in 24h, ein Tag, sind es 2,4kWh usw. usf.


----------



## crackajack (27. April 2009)

Heute kommen bei mir wohl die lustigsten Meldungen:

```
2 failed uploads of this unit.

Connecting to http://171.67.108.25:8080/
Posted Data
Initial: 0000; - Uploaded at ~85kB/s
...
- [B]Server does not have record of this unit[/B]. Will try again later.
  Could not transmit unit 08 to Collection server; keeping in queue.
```
Lustiges Auffangsystem. Der eine Server steht halt grad auf "Reject" und sein Ersatzspieler wurde nicht anständig gebrieft.


----------



## caine2011 (28. April 2009)

@toxy

hier stehst du schon

Malte_Schmidt_PC - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## klefreak (28. April 2009)

HILFE????

ich habe ein Problemchen, war ja klar dass bei mir nicht alles klar läuft:

das Xubuntu 9.04 zeigt bei mir in der "systemüberwachung" nur 988,6 Mib anstelle der eingestellten 1024 in der VM an??

wenn ich in der VM 1100 an Ram Eisntelle, so zeigt es mir unter Xubuntu dann ca 1gb an

--> normalerweise wäre mir das ja egal, aber ich habe auch für den FaH Client 1000mb eingestellt, die er sich schnappen darf, und da kommt es dann manchmal, dass das linux auch Speicher auslagert, zwar nicht viel aber doch. meine Befürchtung ist, dass dadurch das sys irgendwie ausgebremst wird.

ich hbae auch schon die DX9 unterstützung der betroffenen VM ausgeschaltet (in der Hoffnung, dass dort vielleicht speicher für die VM abgezwackt wird) hat aber nichts gebraucht

über den befehl less /proc/meminfo kann ich ja den speicher des Linux auslesen lassen, und dort wird auch "nur" 10*12*352kb Ram angezeigt

hat da jemand ne idee dazu??




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## crackajack (28. April 2009)

MiB ungleich MB?
~400MB reichen doch bisher eig. für alle 4 Cores. Wenn du 800Mb dem Client zuweist ist das immer noch mehr als genug.


----------



## klefreak (28. April 2009)

crackajack schrieb:


> MiB ungleich MB?
> ~400MB reichen doch bisher eig. für alle 4 Cores. Wenn du 800Mb dem Client zuweist ist das immer noch mehr als genug.




ich weis dass Mib nicht MB sind, jedoch geht sich das auch nicht aus, wenn man das korrekt umrechnet(laut wikipedia soltlen bei Mib zu MB ca 7% differenz sein, bei mir sind es aber mehr !?

laut anleitung soll man ja 1gb der vm zuweisen, manche WU's haben auch schon 600mb oder merh gebraucht (kurzfristig waren mal fsat 800mb belegt
--> ich hab ja genug freien speicher, komisch ist nur dass irgendwie etwas davon verlorengegangen ist 

mfg Klemens


----------



## crackajack (28. April 2009)

klefreak schrieb:


> ich weis dass Mib nicht MB sind, jedoch geht sich das auch nicht aus, wenn man das korrekt umrechnet(laut wikipedia soltlen bei Mib zu MB ca 7% differenz sein, bei mir sind es aber mehr !?


hmmm... 988MiB sind eig. 1036MB? Wäre dann ja eig. zuviel?



> laut anleitung soll man ja 1gb der vm zuweisen, manche WU's haben auch schon 600mb oder merh gebraucht (kurzfristig waren mal fsat 800mb belegt


Wirklich? Ich hab die 1000 eig. nur Pi x Daumen hingeschrieben. Ich hab's zuerst ja selber mit 1250 betreiben und als ich dann immer nur die 600-700MB Belegung im Linux gesehen habe, habe ich 1000 als ausreichend angesehen. Falls da wirklich mal was über den Rand läuft, kann ich das natürlich im HowTo anpassen.


----------



## steffen0278 (28. April 2009)

Ich habe grade mal bei mir nachgesehen. Habe unter Linux pro Facore 22-25% CPU und 83 MB Speicher. Hab ein Dualcore und somit 4 Fahcores.

Von den eingestellten 1000MB sind in Benutzung: 64,8%, also 625MB


----------



## _Snaker_ (28. April 2009)

kann man zwei nvidia grakas auf einem asus p5q-pro verbauen und beide falten lassen? das board unterstützt zwar kein SLI sondern nur crossfire, aber man muss SLI ja sowieso deaktivieren wenn man zwei GPUs falten lassen will. Die Frage ist ob die zweite Graka erkannt wird usw?
mfg


----------



## MESeidel (28. April 2009)

ja
funktioniert ohne Probleme.

Du solltest aber vorm Einbau der 2. Karte den Treiber deinstallieren und hinterher neu installieren.
Sonst kann es passieren, dass die zweite den MS Treiber bekommt und damit nicht falten kann.

PS:
Wenn die zweite Karte eine andere Shaderzahl hat als die Erste, kann es sein dass sie nicht ihr volles Potenzial bringt (nVidia Problem)...


----------



## Muschkote (29. April 2009)

Juhu, der Sprung in die Top100 ist geschafft!


----------



## caine2011 (29. April 2009)

glückwunsch


----------



## grinser8 (29. April 2009)

Muschkote schrieb:


> Juhu, der Sprung in die Top100 ist geschafft!


 
auch von mir einen Glückwunsch 

mfg

Grinser8


----------



## Rick (29. April 2009)

Bei mir is gerade noch die top 400 gefallen, mal sehn ob in einer woche  nahezu 24/7 schon die top 300 fallen ^^


----------



## klefreak (29. April 2009)

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen !

irgendwo hier im Forum hat jemand beschrieben, wei man mittels cmd die Umgebungsvariabeln(flushinterval...) überprüfen kann. ich finde diesen Beitrag aber nicht mehr??

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen

thx klemens

[ot]: hab nun den Console GPU2 Client am laufen, ich hoffe der produziert weniger VPU recovers derzeit rennt er aber scheinbar langsam??
--> nahc einem VPU recover hilft bei mir nur ein Neustart um den Client wieder stabil laufen lassen zu können


----------



## MESeidel (29. April 2009)

einfach "set" in der cmd eingeben


Mit "set var=wert" setzt man eine Umgebungsvariable.
Aber nur für dieses Fenster und alle Prozesse die daraus aufgerufen werden!
Mit "setx ...." kann man Systemvariablen setzen.
Funktioniert genauso wie über die Systemsteuerung.
Für den ganauen Syntax "setx /?" durchlsen


----------



## klefreak (29. April 2009)

MESeidel schrieb:


> einfach "set" in der cmd eingeben
> 
> 
> Mit "set var=wert" setzt man eine Umgebungsvariable.
> ...





```
set CAL_NO_FLUSH=1
set BROOK_YIELD=2
set CAL_PRE_FLUSH=1
set FLUSH_INTERVAL=60

start /min "GPU" Folding@home-Win32-gpu.exe
```

hab das ganzer ebie mir nun so gelöst, somit wird das Prog auch gleich minimiert gestartet 

bei setx gilt das dann für das gesammte system und halt bis zum nächsten neustart??

gilt das normale "set" nur für das Programm das aus der BAT gestartet wird (FAH.exe) oder auch für den dazugehörigen core??

thx


----------



## MESeidel (29. April 2009)

set aus in der bat zählt für das Programm und alle davon wieder ausgeführten.
Also auch den Core!
Nur wenn du einen 2. Client danach einzeln startest, zählt es für den nicht.

setx zählt auch nach dem Neustart noch.
Ist wie der Weg über die Fenster in der Systemsteuerung...


----------



## jaiby (29. April 2009)

Ich kann leider nicht mehr 24/7 falten...


Nunja, nachdem mein Vater die Stromrechnung bekommen hat, bin ich nun am überlegen, was ich mit meinem "Faltknecht" mache...

Ich würde das Ding gerne verkaufen (da ich auch Geld brauch), aber am liebsten an Folder, deshalb hier die Frage...

Braucht nicht noch jemand:

8800gt von PNY (ich glaub 512 MiB, ich guck nochmal)
Asus M2N-E SLI (AM2)
Athlon X2 5200+ (?) (guck ich gleich nochmal nach)
4096MiB DDR2-800
80GiB Sata HDD
IDE DVD-Brenner

Tacens Radix III 720 Smart (16 dB Technologie)

Alles abzugeben, falls jemand was braucht, alles läuft einwandfrei...
Wär schade, wenn das Ding hier nur ausgeschaltet rumsteht.
Woanders hinstellen will ichs nicht...
Lasset es falten!

Immerhin läuft mein Hauptrechner auch noch ab und zu mal und faltet.... -.-*


----------



## caine2011 (29. April 2009)

ich könnte dir nur anbieten den pc auf deinen namen weiter falten zu lassen und ihm "ein neues zuhause" zukommen zu lassen, aber ich bin derzeit ein wenig klamm, so dass ich nichts kaufen kann


----------



## SmallSoldier (29. April 2009)

zahlt sich das klappen auch aus, gibts schon erfolge oder ist das einfach nur wettbewerb wer die meisten klapps hat?


----------



## The Ian (29. April 2009)

oO du meinst wohl falten!?
ja da gibt es schon erfolge...die rangliste und die punkte existieren nur um zu vergleichen wer wie viel rechenkraft sponsort 
letztenendes ist es ne spendenaktion auf nem etwas anderen wege


----------



## SmallSoldier (30. April 2009)

zusammenklappen oder falten ist doch das selbe, wo kann man die forstschritte beobachten?


----------



## Fate T.H (30. April 2009)

Wie wäre es mal auf deren Homepage (die Englische) vorbei zu surfen ? 

Da stehen genügend Infos zum Projekt und deren fortschritte.


----------



## SmallSoldier (30. April 2009)

hier folding mal anders
YouTube - Truck Folding


----------



## PC-FAN-Anschluss (30. April 2009)

Ich habe ein Problem: meine GPU-Clienten (Tray oder Console) rechnen nicht und bleiben einfach ohne Fehlermeldungen auf 0%. Normalerweise funktionierte das einwandfrei. Thread


----------



## Muschkote (30. April 2009)

Ich bin dafür, die 511er WU´s auf etwa 700 Punkte anzuheben!
Wer ist noch dafür? Fast den ganzen Tag werde ich mit diesen Sch.... Dingern maltretiert. Die ziehen ohne ende Strom aus meiner Dose, dauern vergleichsweise lange und bringen wenig Punkte. Oder bin ich der einzige den die Dinger nerven?


----------



## Leopardgecko (30. April 2009)

Muschkote schrieb:


> Ich bin dafür, die 511er WU´s auf etwa 700 Punkte anzuheben!
> Wer ist noch dafür? Fast den ganzen Tag werde ich mit diesen Sch.... Dingern maltretiert. Die ziehen ohne ende Strom aus meiner Dose, dauern vergleichsweise lange und bringen wenig Punkte. Oder bin ich der einzige den die Dinger nerven?



Da bist du nicht alleine. Das dürften die mit abstand unbeliebtesten WU's sein.
Die 511er WU's benötigen bei meinen 9800GT ca.15 Watt mehr Leistung als andere WU's.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (30. April 2009)

Leopardgecko schrieb:


> Da bist du nicht alleine. Das dürften die mit abstand unbeliebtesten WU's sein.
> Die 511er WU's benötigen bei meinen 9800GT ca.15 Watt mehr Leistung als andere WU's.




Bei braucht der 511er 50-60Watt mehr als ein 1888er Wu  
Ich finde auch, das der mehr Punkte bringen sollte -.-


----------



## Rick (30. April 2009)

ich hab auch grad mal wieder eine abbekommen, hab aber kein strommessgerät


----------



## klefreak (30. April 2009)

das mit den 511er WU's das passt schon so  da kann halt ne Radeon dementsprechend effektiver Folden, daher auch die relativ geringen Punkte für Nvidias Karten (das benchsystem von stanford ist soweit ich weis ne HD850 für Amd wie Nvidia WU's)

mfg KLemens


----------



## Muschkote (1. Mai 2009)

Wenn ich das richtig verstehe dann laufen die 511er auf Radeons ganz toll? Also Radeon-Besitzer freuen sich über die?


----------



## klefreak (1. Mai 2009)

Muschkote schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig verstehe dann laufen die 511er auf Radeons ganz toll? Also Radeon-Besitzer freuen sich über die?



naja, richtig freuen tu ich mich auch nicht (mit meiner HD2900) aber es könnte durchaus sein, dass diese WU mit mehr SPs (640+) besser  skaliert und daher die nvidiakarten relativ gesehen langsamer werden

ich denke schon, dass die ppd für gewisse WU's relativ "fair" sind

mfg Klemens

ps: ich schau mal ob ich im Foldingforum was dazu finde


EDIT:  in diversen Foren liest man, dass bei den 511ern bei NVIDIA KArten die Shader besonders wichtig seine, dass jedoch auch starkes übertakten nicht wirklich viel bringt
EDIT2: http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=51&t=7497
 511er WU's haben sehr viele Atome welche berechnet werden müssen, diese Art von Berechnungen sind relativ besser für ATI Karten zugeschnitten
--> aber auch einige AMD#ler jammern über diese WU's


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Mai 2009)

ach ja @ "jammern"

Hat einer was von SilentKilla gehört??
Ist ungewöhnlich ruhig (letzter Post 27.04.2009, 14:36 )
und vor Allem: *Einbruch* seiner ppd


----------



## Standeck (1. Mai 2009)

Hat er nicht was von Klausur tagen oder sowas erzählt? Danach wollte er wieder aktiver werden. Ist irgendwo hier von ihm gepostet. 

Edit: Könnte auch an seiner I-net Verbindung liegen wenn seine PPD plus Forumaktivität einbricht. Bei mir fiel das Netz in den letzten Tagen mehrfach aus, deshalb auch bei mir geringe PPD.

ach ja: @ nfsgame : Cooler Artikel den du da geschrieben hast! Gefällt mir gut.

Und Kapitan hat ganz schön angezogen mit seinen PPD. Das er "existiert" sehe ich daran das er mein Profil besucht hat. Aber im Forum ist er still wie eh und jeh. 

Meld Dich mal!


----------



## nfsgame (1. Mai 2009)

Killa hatte die letzten Wochen jede menge Prüfungen. 
Wegen dem ppd-Einbruch kenn es eigendlich nur sein das sein Board jetzt völlig die Grätsche gemacht hat (Lüfteranschlüsse hat er ja schon schrott bekommen).


Aber on ist er zwischendurch.


Edit: Über ICQ sagte er gerade das sein PC nen bisschen instabil lief und er statt Folding öfters Prime 95 laufen gelassen hatte. Desswegen der PPD-Einbruch.


----------



## Standeck (1. Mai 2009)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> ach ja @ "jammern"
> 
> Hat einer was von *SilentKilla* gehört??
> Ist ungewöhnlich *ruhig* (letzter Post 27.04.2009, 14:36 )
> und vor Allem: *Einbruch* seiner ppd



Deshalb heißt er ja *SILENT* Killa !


----------



## SilentKilla (1. Mai 2009)

Um wilden Gerüchten vorzubeugen, werd ich das mal klar stellen. 

Soo, die 7 Prüfungen sind jetzt erstmal vorbei. Jetzt fühl ich mich in etwa so ->  

Zum PPD Einbruch...mein Rechner läuft mit 2x VM Ware und 2 GPU Clients über 3 Tage am Stück stabil...zock ich ein Spiel, dann mach die GPU Clients und einen SMP Client aus...dann zock ich 3-4 h und bäääähhhmmmm Bluescreen.  K.A. was da los ist. Ich hab die Nachte daher mal Prime laufen lassen. Bis heut morgen, also über 8 h keine Fehler...ich kann mir nicht erklären, was da los ist. 



Standeck schrieb:


> Deshalb heißt er ja *SILENT* Killa !





GENAU!!!!


----------



## The Ian (1. Mai 2009)

na wegen einem bluescreen muss man ja nicht panik bekommen


----------



## SilentKilla (1. Mai 2009)

The Ian schrieb:


> na wegen einem bluescreen muss man ja nicht panik bekommen



Es ist ja nicht nur einer...fast jedes Mal wenn ich zocke. Sonst würde ich ja auch keine Panik schieben.


----------



## The Ian (1. Mai 2009)

ach so vielleicht velangst du deinem prozzi mit 4ghz wenn du spielst und gleichzeitig noch den clienten laufen lässt zu viel ab auf dauer...bei mir ist ein ähnliches phänomen..ich kann meine graka übertakten..dann läust unter win alles perfekt, also gpu-client und jeder benchmark auch, aber wenn ich übertaktet ein spiel starte kackt das ab und ich bekomm nen blauen wenn ich die standart takte fahre, dann ist komischer weise alles i.o. ... es reicht sogar aus, wenn ich die takte erst kurz vor dem spielen ändere...da würde mich auch mal interressieren woran das liegt...das phänomen ist reproduzierbar und tritt bei jedem spiel auf, aber nie bei nem benchmark


----------



## Muschkote (1. Mai 2009)

@klefreak

Danke für deine Bemühungen etwas herauszufinden.


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Mai 2009)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> ...dann zock ich 3-4 h und bäääähhhmmmm Bluescreen.  K.A. was da los ist.


 
Ein Tipp vom Meister - hör auf zu zocken 

Gut zu wissen, dass du noch unter uns weilst


----------



## MESeidel (1. Mai 2009)

Muschkote schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig verstehe dann laufen die 511er auf Radeons ganz toll? Also Radeon-Besitzer freuen sich über die?



Nein

Auf den 3800er Radeons laufen sie noch ganz gut.
Aber auf den 4800 Karten bringen sie 2500PPD gegenüber den 4000PPD einer 477er WU...
Alle anderen Karten skalierien dazwischen je nach Shaderzahl.


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Mai 2009)

MESeidel schrieb:


> Aber auf den 4800 Karten bringen sie 2500PPD gegenüber den 4000PPD einer 477er WU...


 
Kann ich (in etwa) bestätigen
Wobei bei mir (4850er nonOC) sind es eher 2400 und 3800


----------



## steffen0278 (1. Mai 2009)

@ The Ian: das selbe wie bei mir. Zum folden übertakte ich aber nur die Shader. GPU und RAM bleiben auf Default. Vergesse ich das wieder runterzunehmen wenn ich spiele, dann wars das. Bluescreen und reboot. Warum das ist weis ich auch nicht. Kann sein das das mit der Hitze im Die zu tun haben könnte. Beim zocken wird ja noch der Speicherkontroler und die GPU-Einheiten benutzt und nicht nur die Shader wie beim folden.

@Silentkilla:Ich hatte am anfang auch immer vergessen die GPU Clients auszumachen. Wunderte mich immer nur da es ab und an ruckelte im Game. Irgendwann sah es so aus, als ob sich der Rechner verschluckte. Dann stürzte er ab. Ich denke das hat mit der normalen Grafikberechnung und der Cudaschnittstelle zu tun. Wenn beides an ist, stören sie sich. Meine Meinung. Ich mache vorm zocken alles aus und danach wieder alles an. Ist die sicherste Methode um auch mal vernüftig zu zocken.


----------



## SilentKilla (1. Mai 2009)

steffen0278 schrieb:


> @Silentkilla:Ich hatte am anfang auch immer vergessen die GPU Clients auszumachen. Wunderte mich immer nur da es ab und an ruckelte im Game. Irgendwann sah es so aus, als ob sich der Rechner verschluckte. Dann stürzte er ab. Ich denke das hat mit der normalen Grafikberechnung und der Cudaschnittstelle zu tun. Wenn beides an ist, stören sie sich. Meine Meinung. Ich mache vorm zocken alles aus und danach wieder alles an. Ist die sicherste Methode um auch mal vernüftig zu zocken.



Beim Zocken sind die GPU Clients bei mir aus.


----------



## klefreak (2. Mai 2009)

mien Rechner macht ja auch fast täglich faxen, und das egal was ich mache und auch immer unterschiedlich.
meiner hat sich gerade vor ner Stunde einfach so neugestartet, das gleiche machte er auch schon vor ien paar Tagen mal und auch schon früher ;( --> hängt aber nicht reproduzierbar mit dem  FOLDEN zusammen (entweder durch GPU --> logfile defekt; CPU --> neustart der Wu,  Firefox Surfen, Dateien vom server kopieren...)

meistens spinnt er, wenn ich das Netz zu sehr belaste aber da hat ein treiberupdate der Lankarte auch nichts geholfen ;( 

--> entgegensteuern kann man, indem man einfach alle Clients über den autostart anmacht, so dass der pc nach nem neustart einfach weitermacht 

mfg KLemens


ps: weis jemand wie man 
A:
über eine BAT ne spezifische WU starten kann und
B:
unter Linux auch den Foldingclient mit dem Hochfahren automatisch starten lassen kann (autostartordner...??? --> ./f ..???)


EDIT:

Autostart für VMWare Workstation
--> ne BAT datei in das VM ware Verzeichnis mit folgendem Code

```
start /low /min "VMWare" vmware.exe -x "E:\VM_all\XUbuntu 64-bit\XUbuntu 64-bit.vmx"
```
dann startet das programm die vm minimiert(min) und auch mit der priorität (low)

folgendes funktioniert leider (noch) nicht, eventuell kann hier ein Linuxer helfen?? denn so startet bei mir zwar der client, jedoch kiene dazugehörigen cores??


Spoiler



für innerhalb der VM gilt dann für den Autostart des Client:

Xubuntu --> Application --> Einstellungen --> Sitzung und startverhalten --> Automatisch gestartete Anwendungen --> Hinzufügen --> Name "FAH"; Befehl: home/username/fah/fah6 (pfad manuell raussuchen geht auch)


mfg Klemens
--> das könnte auch für das HOW TO interessant sein  so dass das beim Starten der VM gleich automatishc passiert


----------



## PC-FAN-Anschluss (2. Mai 2009)

Ich bin in F@H noch relativ unerfahren und habe eine Frage: ist linux beim Falten scheller als Windows Vista?


----------



## nfsgame (2. Mai 2009)

Ja und wie.
Kleiner Vergleich:

Q6700 mit SMP unter Vista rund 2000ppd unter Linux mit vergleichbarem Projekt fast 5000ppd.


----------



## PC-FAN-Anschluss (2. Mai 2009)

Und was muss ich dabei beachten?
Welche Distribution soll ich nehmen?
Ich möchte VMWare nutzen.


----------



## nfsgame (2. Mai 2009)

Das du ein 64-bit Linux mit entsprechenden Prozi nimmst. Und dich einwenig mit Linux und dessen Consolenbefehle auskennst .

Distribution wüürde ich Xubuntu x64 nehmen. Der Rest steht im HowTo.


----------



## klefreak (2. Mai 2009)

schau ins passende HOW TO --> linux unter VM  da ist alles sehr einfach beschrieben (ich habs auch geschafft  )

mfg Klemens


----------



## PC-FAN-Anschluss (2. Mai 2009)

Eine Frage noch: Ist Windows Server 2008 beim Falten signifikant schneller als Vista x64?


----------



## nfsgame (2. Mai 2009)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...s-win-server-2008-vs-win-vista-vs-win-xp.html

Test beim GPU-Client.


Server 2008 x64 ist (beim CPU-Clienteinsatz) im Schnitt 200ppd schneller als Vista x64. Zu XP beträgt der Unterschied knappe 300ppd.


----------



## PC-FAN-Anschluss (2. Mai 2009)

Der GPU Client ist aber bei VMWare nahezu nutzlos?
Ich wollte ehe nur die Konsolenversion des CPU-Clientens einsetzen. Soll ich dann zwei Virtuelle Maschinen nehmen, da eine nur zwei Kerne unterstützt?


----------



## klefreak (2. Mai 2009)

PC-FAN-Anschluss schrieb:


> Der GPU Client ist aber bei VMWare nahezu nutzlos?
> Ich wollte ehe nur die Konsolenversion des CPU-Clientens einsetzen. Soll ich dann zwei Virtuelle Maschinen nehmen, da eine nur zwei Kerne unterstützt?




du machst einfach 2 VM's mit je 2 cores, darin linux und den passenden SMP Client mit ner BAT kannst die vms automatisch starten lassen (ist hier einige posts weiter oben von mir beschrieben) und zusätzlich kannst unter Win noch den GPU client laufen lassen, der benötigt ja nur wenige % der CPU, und der Rest wird von den VM'S in massig punkte umgelegt 

mfg Klemens


----------



## PC-FAN-Anschluss (2. Mai 2009)

Kannst du mir den Permalink dafür geben?


----------



## nfsgame (2. Mai 2009)

Zu was?
Das HowTop steht ziemlich weit oben in der Themanübersicht


----------



## CheGuarana (2. Mai 2009)

Hallöchen mal wieder!
Ich habe nun auch meine Graka an der Berechnung.
Nur friert der Viewer immer ein, wenn ich mit der Maus nicht drüberfahre? Was hats damit auf sich?


----------



## nfsgame (2. Mai 2009)

Das der Viewer zu viel Leistung frisst. Lass ihn zu und du wirst viel mehr Leistung für das Projekt liefern. Oder nimm gliehc den Console-Client. 
Deine Leistung kannst du übrigens mit FahMon überwachen .


----------



## CheGuarana (2. Mai 2009)

Ok, ich nehme jetzt die Consolen Version.
Dank euch!


----------



## The Ian (2. Mai 2009)

alle staunen ja über altlasfolding...aber was ist den mit barnettwork los der faltet mit ca 1300 prozessoren ca 2mille am tag...das ist doch schon ein eigener superrechner
hat jemand ne ahnung wie der das macht??
klar macht der das nicht alleine, aber nen fetten sponsor mus der ja haben, der genügend kapital für so viele rechner hat


----------



## MESeidel (2. Mai 2009)

The Ian schrieb:


> alle staunen ja über altlasfolding...aber was ist den mit barnettwork los der faltet mit ca 1300 prozessoren ca 2mille am tag...das ist doch schon ein eigener superrechner
> hat jemand ne ahnung wie der das macht??
> klar macht der das nicht alleine, aber nen fetten sponsor mus der ja haben, der genügend kapital für so viele rechner hat



Der lässt auf Blade Servern rechnen.
Auf Arbeit halt (keine Ahnung wie er das mit seinem Chef geklärt hat).
War erst bei Team EVGA.
Dann gab es bei OCN ein Preisgeld, für den der eine Weile lang (weiß nicht mehr genau wie lang) 1. hinter Anonymous und PS3 wird.
Aber mittlerweile schafft er sogar mehr PPD als die beiden Standard Accounts...


----------



## CheGuarana (2. Mai 2009)

So, ich habe jetzt alles wie im howto geschrieben gemacht um bei meiner 3870X² beide Kerne zu nutzen.
Es klappt auch, denn wenn ich den 2. client starte geht der Prozi von 32 auf 60 przent, doch im GPUZ wird bei einer GPU 94% Load und bei der anderen 0% angezeigt?
Sind das evtl nur auslesefehler?


----------



## MESeidel (2. Mai 2009)

Normal sollten beide Keren richtig ausgelesen werden.
Überprüfen lässt sich das aber auch mit FahMon.
Warte einfach eine Weile und schau dann, ob sich die PPD halbiert hat.
Das bedeutet, dass beide Clients auf dem 1. Kern rechnen!

Blöde Frage, aber: *-GPU 1* Flag am 2. Client ist gesetzt?
Evtl. hilft der *-forcegpu ati_r600* Flag.


----------



## CheGuarana (2. Mai 2009)

Wenn ich das mache, statt -local kommt: "A present GPU is not compatible..."
Oder dass was mit dem Treiber nicht stimmt und ich einen von der F@H seite downloaden soll.


----------



## MESeidel (2. Mai 2009)

Du musst unbedingt *-GPU 1 *beim 2. Client verwenden.
Der forcegpu ist die einzige Möglichkeit beide GPUs unter Crossfire zu verwenden.
Außerdem nicht anstatt *-local*, sondern zusätzlich.
Und natürlci 2 verschiedene Machinde IDs.

Also 1. CLient:
*-local -GPU 0*
2.:
*-local -GPU 1 -forcegpu ati_r600

*Hast du das jetzt schon mal so probiert?

Treiber, denke ich, ist nicht das Problem.
Nur sind die Karten mit onboard Crossfire immer etwas ... na sagen wir mal speziell.


----------



## The Ian (2. Mai 2009)

MESeidel schrieb:


> Der lässt auf Blade Servern rechnen.
> Auf Arbeit halt (keine Ahnung wie er das mit seinem Chef geklärt hat).
> War erst bei Team EVGA.
> Dann gab es bei OCN ein Preisgeld, für den der eine Weile lang (weiß nicht mehr genau wie lang) 1. hinter Anonymous und PS3 wird.
> Aber mittlerweile schafft er sogar mehr PPD als die beiden Standard Accounts...



so nen cheff will ich auch haben das muss ja energie saugen ohne ende
mal so in den raum gefragt...was ist eigendlich der unterschied der bevorzugten und der endgültigen deadline??


----------



## CheGuarana (2. Mai 2009)

Danke, nun funkt es!


----------



## MESeidel (2. Mai 2009)

Toxy schrieb:


> Danke, nun funkt es!



Super 

Wenn du mal langeweile hast, kannst dich noch mit dem Thema Fluch_Interval beschäftigen.
Damit lässt sich die CPU Last deutlich senken.
Braucht aber etwas Zeit um verschiedene Werte zu testen.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...961-flush_interval-gpu-client-optimieren.html


----------



## PC-FAN-Anschluss (3. Mai 2009)

klefreak schrieb:


> du machst einfach 2 VM's mit je 2 cores, darin linux und den passenden SMP Client mit ner BAT kannst die vms automatisch starten lassen (ist hier einige posts weiter oben von mir beschrieben) und zusätzlich kannst unter Win noch den GPU client laufen lassen, der benötigt ja nur wenige % der CPU, und der Rest wird von den VM'S in massig punkte umgelegt
> 
> mfg Klemens





nfsgame schrieb:


> Zu was?
> Das HowTop steht ziemlich weit oben in der Themanübersicht


 

Ich meine das mit der Batch zum automatischen Starten und Konfigurieren der VMWare-Virtualisierung.


----------



## CheGuarana (3. Mai 2009)

Hallo, nun da ich total begeistert bin von der Idee werde ich mir dennächst einen kleinen F@H Server bauen.
Was ich schon habe:
-Prozi (4400+ 2,3GHZ)
-Case (Ein altes graues ausgemustertes Server-CAse)
-Netzteil (650 Watt)
-RAM (4GB DDR2 800)


Was ich nun noch brauche, wobei ich euren Rat brauche:
-2 Leistungsstarke Grakas, da ich ausschließlich mit den GPU Client arbeiten möchte (Geringer Stromverbrauch wäre gut) ich hätte die 88GT im auge, evtl auch was von ATI
-AM2 Board, evtl. hab ich aber auch bald eines, macht Vorschläge!
-HDD, evtl würde es doch auch eine 10GB IDE HDD tun oder?

Dank euch erstmal, hoffe ich bin hier nicht falsch.


----------



## Standeck (3. Mai 2009)

Toxy schrieb:


> Hallo, nun da ich total begeistert bin von der Idee werde ich mir dennächst einen kleinen F@H Server bauen.
> Was ich schon habe:
> -Prozi (4400+ 2,3GHZ)
> -Case (Ein altes graues ausgemustertes Server-CAse)
> ...



Schau dir die 98GT Green Edition an. Soll 40% weniger Energie verbrauchen als die normale und benötigt nicht mal einen PCIe Stromanschluss. Und bringt trotzdem super PPD. Als Mainboard würd ich mir eines mit drei oder vier PCIe x16 Slots holen, schließlich weiß man ja nie ob du mal aufrüsten willst. Ich hab hier noch ein K9A2 Platinum das ich dir verkaufen könnte.


----------



## Leopardgecko (3. Mai 2009)

Toxy schrieb:


> Hallo, nun da ich total begeistert bin von der Idee werde ich mir dennächst einen kleinen F@H Server bauen.
> Was ich schon habe:
> -Prozi (4400+ 2,3GHZ)
> -Case (Ein altes graues ausgemustertes Server-CAse)
> ...



Falsch bist du hier bestimmt nicht.
Wenn du mit 2 Grafikkarten arbeiten willst, ist die Auswahl der Mainboards sehr groß, die du verwenden könntest.

Das Asus M3N72-D wäre z.B. eine Möglichkeit von vielen:
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Mainboards - AMD - Sockel AM2+ - Asus M3N72-D

Oder das Gigabyte GA-MA780G-UD3H:
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Mainboards - AMD - Sockel AM2+ - GigaByte GA-MA780G-UD3H

Bei den Grafikkarten sind die 8800GT oder 9800GT sicher eine gute Wahl, was das Verhältnis von Verbrauch zu ppd angeht.
Von der 9800GT gibt es, glaube ich, auch eine sog. Green Edition mit reduzierter Stromaufnahme.

Die HDD würde ich aber nicht mehr nehmen.
Aufgrund ihrer geringen Größe scheint sie schon sehr betagt zu sein, was ihre Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit doch extrem vergrößert.


----------



## CheGuarana (3. Mai 2009)

DAnn würde ich eine 80GB SATA HDD von WD nehmen. Die ist nagelneu.
Welches OS würdet ihr empfehlen?
Ich habe hier mehere: -Vista
-XP (auch 64bit)
-Xubuntu
-Ubuntu
-Yoper (mein allerliebstes)

Welches wäre ideal fü möglichst viele ppd?
Lohnt sich der kauf von Server 2008 oder 2003?


----------



## SilentKilla (3. Mai 2009)

Da du hauptsächlich mit Grakas falten willst, würde ich zu Vista raten, da der GPU Client nicht für Linux optimiert ist. Auch die Installation und das Einrichten gestaltet sich da wesentlich einfacher.


----------



## CheGuarana (3. Mai 2009)

Gut, dank euch erstmal.
Ich werde versuchen alles so günstig wie möglich zu bekommen.

Eine Frage:
Wird der "Server" mich im 24/7 Betrieb über 1,90/24h kosten?
Also mit SLI Board, 4400+ und zwei 8800 mit 92 chip.


----------



## Leopardgecko (3. Mai 2009)

Toxy schrieb:


> Gut, dank euch erstmal.
> Ich werde versuchen alles so günstig wie möglich zu bekommen.
> 
> Eine Frage:
> ...



Das glaube ich nicht.
Mein Server mit 3x 9800GT liegt bei ca.1,45€ pro Tag (21ct/Kwh)


----------



## CheGuarana (3. Mai 2009)

Ok, das ist sehr schön. Mein aktueller tarif ist mit allem Aufschlägen 23ct/kwh.

Ich halte euch mit einem Tagebuch zu dem kleinen Server auf dem laufenden!


----------



## nfsgame (3. Mai 2009)

Jo wäre schön .


----------



## CheGuarana (3. Mai 2009)

Wie werde ich eigentlich F@H Team Member?


----------



## Leopardgecko (3. Mai 2009)

Du mußt bei der Konfiguration des GPU-Client die Teamnummer *70335* und deinen Usernamen Toxy eingeben, dann faltest du unter diesem Namen für das Team PC_Games_Hardware.


----------



## CheGuarana (3. Mai 2009)

Sorry, aber du verstehst das anscheined falsch, ich meinte den Rang.
Ich bin bereitz in eurem Team.


----------



## grinser8 (3. Mai 2009)

Toxy schrieb:


> Sorry, aber du verstehst das anscheined falsch, ich meinte den Rang.
> Ich bin bereitz in eurem Team.


 

Hallo,

du gehst auf Kontrollzentrum, und dann auf Benutzergruppen.
Dann klickst du bei:
 "Welche Benutzergruppe soll als Ihre Benutzergruppe angezeigt werden?"
einfach "F@H Team Member" an, und schon ist´s geändert.  

mfg

Grinser8


----------



## CheGuarana (3. Mai 2009)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Speed-E (3. Mai 2009)

Toxy schrieb:


> Sorry, aber du verstehst das anscheined falsch, ich meinte den Rang.
> Ich bin bereitz in eurem Team.



Geh in dein *"Kontrollzentrum"*, in der Leiste oben/links.
Dann geh auf *"Benutzergruppen"*, dann *PCGH Folding@Home beitreten *(falls du das noch nicht hast)

Dann kannst du unter *"Welche Benutzergruppe soll als Ihre Benutzergruppe angezeigt werden?" : *_PCGH Folding@Home-Member         _auswählen. 

Fertig.

Oh, da war jemand schneller.


----------



## SilentKilla (3. Mai 2009)

Ohhhhhh PCGH_Carsten hat die 3 Mio geschafft. Glückwunsch.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (3. Mai 2009)

Glühstrumpf Carsten 

Und ich hab heute die 500k geknackt *freuz*


----------



## CheGuarana (3. Mai 2009)

So, mein Tagebuch wurde nun angefangen (bzgl Server).
Geht verdammt gut vorran!


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Mai 2009)

Super.. *ECHT SUPER* ....

Sieht so aus, dass eine von meinen 8800GT's abgeraucht ist
Werde heute abend dann man testen wo es liegt

stay tuned


----------



## D!str(+)yer (4. Mai 2009)

Diese Nacht haben wir wieder einen Platz gut gemacht.

Damit sind wir Platz 37


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Mai 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Diese Nacht haben wir wieder einen Platz gut gemacht.
> 
> Damit sind wir Platz 37


 
Da haste gut aufgepasst, D!str(+)yer 

Wollte aber noch was anderes anfügen - was ich vor *genau einem Jahr *geschrieben habe...


> *Rang 128 *


 
Ergo haben wir uns innerhalb eines Jahres um fast *100* Plätze verbessert


----------



## Imens0 (4. Mai 2009)

gibts eingentlich irgendwo ne übersicht über die aktuellen core versionen und eventuell einen changelog dazu?


----------



## SilentKilla (4. Mai 2009)

Guck mal hier: Folding@home - FAQ

Vllt isses ja das, was du suchst.


----------



## DesGrauens (4. Mai 2009)

hab hier im forum ürgendwann mal gelesen wie man die cpu last bei dem gpu client senken kann. finde den post leider nicht, kann mir einer weiter helfen?


----------



## DanielX (4. Mai 2009)

Jo das ging bei ATI's meine ich mit FlushInterval.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...gh-folding-home-thread-ii-244.html#post658032

MfG DanielX


----------



## klefreak (4. Mai 2009)

@DanielX

das dürfte aber auch für Nvidias Karten gehen 

@DesGrauens -->

schau dir unbedingt den Post von MESeidel an, denn dort stehen die neuen variabeln beschrieben außerdem ist es meistens praktsischer wenn man die Variabeln in den "oberen Bereich" eingibt (im tutorial also über dem Markierten Fenster --> Benutzer und nicht systemvariabeln
ODER: man macht sich ne .bat Datei welche den Client startet, so kann man schnell und einfach mit verschiedenen Werten experimentieren !

mfg KLemens


----------



## steffen0278 (4. Mai 2009)

Stand auch im Newsletter

Nach 4 Tagen 300-511´er WU´s endlich mal wieder ne 1888.


----------



## caine2011 (4. Mai 2009)

@bumblebee: cool tag der toten 8800gt´s eine von meinen hat sich heute auch verabschiedet  natürlich mein beileid

jo ich trete erstmal kürzer ... bis nächstes we


----------



## Standeck (4. Mai 2009)

Hey wie wärs mit nem Hinweis auf der Main das wir Platz 37 erreicht haben. Drei Plätze haben wir gutgemacht, das sollte doch ne Meldung wert sein.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (4. Mai 2009)

Standeck schrieb:


> Hey wie wärs mit nem Hinweis auf der Main das wir Platz 37 erreicht haben. Drei Plätze haben wir gutgemacht, das sollte doch ne Meldung wert sein.



Das wird denk ich erst wieder was auf der Main, wenn wir in ~einer Woche Platz 35 haben


----------



## MESeidel (4. Mai 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Das wird denk ich erst wieder was auf der Main, wenn wir in ~einer Woche Platz 35 haben



Genau strengt euch mal bissl an!
[ <-- geht in Deckung ]


----------



## Standeck (4. Mai 2009)

MESeidel schrieb:


> [ <-- geht in Deckung ]



K9A2 Platinum in deine Richtung wirft----->


----------



## schrotflinte56 (4. Mai 2009)

platz 35 packen wir doch locker.
ich werde meine 3870 gegen eine 8800gt(von Thornscape) austauschen und dann schaff ich logger 6000ppd am tag.

hab im moment nämlich probleme unter den top100 zu bleiben

mfg


----------



## caine2011 (4. Mai 2009)

he in der aktuellen pcgh steht das wir platz 38 haben(die die am mittwoch rauskommt)tja die meldung war wohl nur für abonnenten aktuell


----------



## Standeck (4. Mai 2009)

caine2011 schrieb:


> he in der aktuellen pcgh steht das wir platz 38 haben(die die am mittwoch rauskommt)tja die meldung war wohl nur für abonnenten aktuell



Wo steht denn daß auf welcher Seite? Hab die hier rumliegen.


----------



## Imens0 (4. Mai 2009)

mein gpu client ist heut den ganzen tag durch gelaufen. während der letzten wu wurde plötzlich bei 93% das ergebnis der vorherigen wu gesendet. hab im log nachgeschaut und tatsächlich gab es da vorher probleme beim senden. diesmal hats dann geklappt. die 93% wu ist dann vollends durchgelaufen und dann gabs bei diesem ergebnis wieder probleme beim senden. jetzt läuft gerade wieder ne neue wu und das alte ergebnis wurde noch nicht gesendet. 
also sehr kompliziert...ich versuchs nommal:
ergebnis von wu1 wurde kurz vor ende von wu2 geschickt und ergebnis von wu2 wurde noch nicht gesendet und wu3 läuft gerade.
wird das ergebnis von wu 2 später gesendet auch wenn ich den client beende und wieder neu starte???


----------



## steffen0278 (4. Mai 2009)

Bei meinem Linux Client wars so. Wurde nicht gesendet. Client geschlossen und neu geöffnet und schwups wars gesendet und die neue WU hat angefangen.


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Mai 2009)

Imens0 schrieb:


> Ergebnis von WU1 wurde kurz vor ende von WU2 geschickt und ergebnis von WU2 wurde noch nicht gesendet und WU3 läuft gerade.


 
Nicht vergessen - wenn es die Resultate "um's verr***cken" nicht senden will ein *-send all* hinten angehängt hilft oft



Imens0 schrieb:


> wird das ergebnis von wu 2 später gesendet auch wenn ich den client beende und wieder neu starte???


 
Aber selbstverfreilich jawoll ja sicherlich
Er macht genau was er sagt "keeping in queue"
Erst wenn du den Ordner löschen würdest wäre es verloren
Aber *obacht* - die deadline bleibt und wenn es zu lange im queue bleibt wird es zwar _irgendwann_ gesendet - bringt aber keine Punkte mehr


----------



## CheGuarana (5. Mai 2009)

Hallo, ich habe meine beiden GPU Clients zuschnell hintereinandere Gestartet, der erste hat dann keine Daten gefunden um 56% von einem 511er sind verloren gegangen, kann man die "zurückgewinnen"?


----------



## Imens0 (5. Mai 2009)

ok danke. beim ersten mal hat er ziemlich genau 3h später nochmal versucht zu senden was dann auch geklappt hat. ich war nur nicht sicher ob der client das auch macht wenn ich ihn zwischendurch beende.... aber dann ists ja gut


----------



## The Ian (5. Mai 2009)

so ab nun hab ich es endlich mal geschafft auch in der woche punkte zu machen, ohne dass ich zuhause bin und ohne dass es meine eltern mitbekommen, die das sonnst nicht akzeptieren würden...bin, eigendlich viel zu spät, auf die idde gekommen, den rechner ber im bios integrierten mobo timer einzuschalten, und dann per autostart ein prog zu starten, was den rechner pünktlich vor der ankunft der eltern wieder runter fährt
so mache ich ca 1200punkte am tag, die ich sonnst nicht machen würde^^...wer also von euch genau das selbe "problem" hat, dass es die eltern nicht mitbekommen sollen, wenn ihr foldet wäre das ja auch ne überlegung wert


----------



## Lubi7 (5. Mai 2009)

Mwin CPU-F@H startet nicht automatisch wenn ich Windows hochfahre. Kennt jemand Rat?

Mit welchen Monsterdingern Falten denn: Standeck und Kapitan ? Ein PC kanns kaum leisten oder? 3x eine 295 ?


----------



## CheGuarana (5. Mai 2009)

@ The Ian: Wie machst du dass genau? 
Könnteste ein kleines HowTo machen?
Wie kann ich ihn eigentlich aus der ferne anschalten ohne einen PC? Geht das evtl. mit Handy?
Das ausschalten spielt bei mir keine Rolle.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (5. Mai 2009)

@The Ian
Welches Programm benutzt du zum hochfahren des PC's?

@alle die ein GTX 280/5 haben 
Könnte mal jemand messen wie lang die GraKa ist. Danke.

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## The Ian (5. Mai 2009)

wusst ichs doch dass das die leute interressiert^^
ich werde mal am freitag ein kleines howto machen, da ich erst dann wieder zuhause bin

@lubi7 einfach in den autostartordner im startmenü verschieben, das startet dann automatisch wenn win startet

@nichtraucher91 kein programm sondern mein bios, dort kann man das einstellen (kann also sein, dass das mit anderen mobo nicht möglich ist)...mehr dazu am freitag da mach ich auch gleich mal ein paar bilder dazu
ich hab jetzt auch nicht nachgemessen, sondern mal gegoogelt die einen schreiben 267mm die anderen 28 cm, abder die spanne ist ja dann nicht groß


----------



## nichtraucher91 (5. Mai 2009)

oh man man, es ist schon widwer zu späd für mich...
ich meinete runterfahren. Hochfahren kann mein MoBo per BIOS Timer, das weiss ich. 

zur Graka:
wäre schon wichtig. 28cm ist eig schon zu viel...
Ich hab gefragt, weil ich mehrere Werte gefunden habe. Länge des PCB ist wichtig. 

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## The Ian (5. Mai 2009)

na da müsstest du halt bis freitag warten...runterfahren tu ich das ganze mit dem prog "EasyShutdown"


----------



## Imens0 (5. Mai 2009)

also mit dem handy den pc anschalten ist net so schwer. allerdings brauchst du ein zweites handy mit nummer das du halb außeinanderbauen kannst und dann die spannung vom vibrationsmotor zum starten des pcs benutzt....könnte man hinkriegen. mit dem runterfahren ginge das dann genau gleich wenn man den pc so eingestellt hat dass bei betätigung des schalters der pc wieder runterfährt.


----------



## Fate T.H (5. Mai 2009)

The Ian schrieb:


> na da müsstest du halt bis freitag warten...runterfahren tu ich das ganze mit dem prog "EasyShutdown"



Wofür hat den Windows die Aufgabenplanung bzw. den Task Sheduler


----------



## CheGuarana (6. Mai 2009)

Imens0 schrieb:


> also mit dem handy den pc anschalten ist net so schwer. allerdings brauchst du ein zweites handy mit nummer das du halb außeinanderbauen kannst und dann die spannung vom vibrationsmotor zum starten des pcs benutzt....könnte man hinkriegen. mit dem runterfahren ginge das dann genau gleich wenn man den pc so eingestellt hat dass bei betätigung des schalters der pc wieder runterfährt.



Sachma, meinste das ernst?


----------



## Imens0 (6. Mai 2009)

ja klar geht das. man braucht halt außer dem handy vielleicht noch ne kleine schaltung extra. relais oder optokoppler.


----------



## CheGuarana (6. Mai 2009)

Sorry, ich verstehe nur Bahnhof....aber egal.
An meinem N73 werd ich mich nicht zu schaffen machen!
Heude hab ichs genau ein Jahr.(Geburtztag)

Ich werde mal schauen ob mein BIOS hochfahren kann.

Die Frage ist dann nur, wie ich meine Lüfter aufdrehen kann, denn bei Auto-Lüfterreglung stürzt der Rechner ab...(3870X2).


----------



## MESeidel (6. Mai 2009)

Imens0 schrieb:


> ja klar geht das. man braucht halt außer dem handy vielleicht noch ne kleine schaltung extra. relais oder optokoppler.



Warum nicht ein Windows Mobile Smartphone kaufen.
Dann kann man easy einen .Net Anwendung programmieren.
Und die vorhandenen Schnittstellen nutzen (z.B. USB, WLAN)


----------



## CheGuarana (6. Mai 2009)

Dafür bin ich viel zu faul.
Mein Board kann nich Programmiert werden.
Blad wird dann sowiso nurnoch mein Server berechnen.


----------



## _Snaker_ (6. Mai 2009)

so, bin nun knapp 24/7 mit zwei GTX 260² dabei 

Edit: Ersteinmal doch nicht ><


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Mai 2009)

_Snaker_ schrieb:


> so, bin nun knapp 24/7 mit zwei GTX 260² dabei


 
Sauber... dann lass mal funken


----------



## The Ian (8. Mai 2009)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Wofür hat den Windows die Aufgabenplanung bzw. den Task Sheduler



wozu einfach wenns auch umständlich geht xD...ne in dem augenblick hatte ich da nicht dran gedacht
das mit dem handy werde ich bestimmt auch mal ausprobieren...hab da noch ein uralt prepaid ding zuhause was auch noch funzt

@ Toxy nimm doch einfach den rivertuner...dort kannste einstellen, dass der immer mit ner bestimmten lüfter% starten soll...oder funzt der bei ati karten nicht?


----------



## caine2011 (8. Mai 2009)

also wenn ihr ein windows smartpfone habt könnt ihr auch remotepc nutzen
da könnte man wenn man einen guten rooter hat einen behl zum wake up from lan des mb schicken


weiß ich aber nicht ob das so einfach funzt(bei mir bockt das mb)


----------



## steffen0278 (8. Mai 2009)

geht auch ein Blackberry Storm?


----------



## Imens0 (8. Mai 2009)

hat schon jemand ergebnisse ob der neue nvidia treiber (185.85) die leistung steigert? ich hab ne 8800gt und hab kurz geschaut vor der treiber installation. also wenn ich bei fahmon für die frameanzeige die ganze wu nehm dann ändert sich der wert nie. wenn ich aber nur die letzten 3 fps nehm dann ist der wert sehr unterschiedlich. aber mit den paar werten die ich aufgenommen hab konnt ich keinen unterschied feststellen...


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Mai 2009)

Werde ihn heute installieren - rechne aber nicht mit mehr ppd


----------



## Imens0 (8. Mai 2009)

also in den release notes steht was von ner neuen version von cuda. und cuda ist ja eigentlich das entscheidende oder?


----------



## MESeidel (8. Mai 2009)

Ja steht jetzt auch auf der offiziellen CUDA Seite.
gleich mal probieren^^


----------



## _Snaker_ (8. Mai 2009)

habe ihn installiert, es läuft. veränderungen kann ich keine feststellen


----------



## MESeidel (8. Mai 2009)

MUAHHH HA HA
(finstere Lache)

Endlich bin ich wieder in den top20...


----------



## CheGuarana (9. Mai 2009)

Bald, (ich schätze Montag oder Dienstag) wird dann mein kleiner F@H Server online gehen.
Wie ich das mit meinen Ellis Manage weiss ich noch nicht.


----------



## The Ian (9. Mai 2009)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> @alle die ein GTX 280/5 haben
> Könnte mal jemand messen wie lang die GraKa ist. Danke.



so ich hab jetzt mal nachgemessen..das pcb ist von der slotblende her 26,7cm lang die ganze karte, also mit slotblende und deren befestigungshaken ist 28cm lang...also stimmen beide im inet gefundene maße^^


----------



## grinser8 (9. Mai 2009)

@MESeidel

nicht übel deine PPD Leistung 

Was hast du als Hardware dafür verwendet ?

mfg
Grinser8


----------



## CheGuarana (9. Mai 2009)

Ich habe heute die 10k Grenze geschafft. 
Bald mit dem Server geht es schneller vorran!

Und: Ich suche eine AM2 CPU Kühlerhalterung (die auf dem board festgemacht wird) - MELDET EUCH!


----------



## nichtraucher91 (9. Mai 2009)

The Ian schrieb:


> so ich hab jetzt mal nachgemessen..das pcb ist von der slotblende her 26,7cm lang die ganze karte, also mit slotblende und deren befestigungshaken ist 28cm lang...also stimmen beide im inet gefundene maße^^




Cool Danke! Dann passt das ja doch noch. puuu...

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## CheGuarana (9. Mai 2009)

Die sache bzgl. der Kühler-Halterung hat sich erledigt.

Montag werden für das Server Tagebuch viele Fotos gemacht.

Was denkt ihr,  wieviele PPD werde ich bei 2x 88GT haben?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (9. Mai 2009)

ich bekomme Einer je nach WU 3200ppd (511'er) bis 5200 ppd (356'er), die 768'er und 1880'er bringen rund 4600ppd
ich denke du kannst mit dem doppelten rechnen.

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## CheGuarana (9. Mai 2009)

Das wäre dann natürlich ideal, und wenn dann die 300W Marke nicht überschritten wird! - TOP!


----------



## The Ian (9. Mai 2009)

Toxy schrieb:


> Das wäre dann natürlich ideal, und wenn dann die 300W Marke nicht überschritten wird! - TOP!



das wird nicht der fall sein


----------



## nichtraucher91 (9. Mai 2009)

Also mit meiner 8800gt @ 650/1620/950 und dem 4300 auf 3,0 GHz hab ich 180W unter volllast. Ich hab leider keinen Wert mit nur GPU-Auslastung. Bei 1,8GHz und Graka @ 650/1620/950 sind es 15W weniger.

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## schub97 (10. Mai 2009)

endlich auf platz 38....

Ob ich nicht doch mein Graka Übertakte?durch ahlte vermögen oder leistung?


----------



## CheGuarana (10. Mai 2009)

The Ian schrieb:


> das wird nicht der fall sein



Sicher? Du brauchst 260W?!

Wir werden sehen, wenn es über 30 sind kan ich nur 24 folden wenn meine Ellis nicht da sind.


----------



## Leopardgecko (10. Mai 2009)

Toxy schrieb:


> Sicher? Du brauchst 260W?!
> 
> Wir werden sehen, wenn es über 30 sind kan ich nur 24 folden wenn meine Ellis nicht da sind.



Also die 300 Watt wirst du keinesfalls überschreiten.
Mit 2 8800er wirst du sogar deutlich drunter bleiben, wenn kein CPU-Client läuft.
Mein Faltserver hat 3x 9800GT drin und braucht max 315 Watt.


----------



## CheGuarana (10. Mai 2009)

Das erfreut mich schon sehr, da ich soeine "Abmachung" mit meinen Ellis hatte.
Nicht über 300Watt, dann wird 24/7 erlaubt.


----------



## JayxG (10. Mai 2009)

Toxy schrieb:


> Das erfreut mich schon sehr, da ich soeine "Abmachung" mit meinen Ellis hatte.
> Nicht über 300Watt, dann wird 24/7 erlaubt.


Das ist ja mal ein cooler Deal! Wäre bei mir damals(vor ca. 10Jahren- wo ich noch bei meinen Eltern gewohnt hatte) unvorstellbar gewesen. Da war es schon der Weltuntergang, wenn- während ich friedlich eingeschlafen war- der Fernseh noch lief MfG Jay


----------



## The Ian (10. Mai 2009)

Toxy schrieb:


> Sicher? Du brauchst 260W?!



jap 260-290 w wenn gpu und cpu rechnen kommt dann auf die wu an (manchmal braucht der auch nur 240w)
da sind dann aber auch schon graka und cpu übertaktet und die spannungen leicht erhöt
demzufolge wird das bei dir nichts mit 300w
als ich damals noch meine 88gt hatte hatte die mit dem selben prozzi und vommer auslastung des rechners (prime+gpu-bench+kaltlichtröhren+übertaktung) mit ach und krach 220w verbraucht beim falten waren es dann nur 170-180w
und wenn man jetzt vergleicht..wenn ich jetzt meinen rechner voll auslaste verballert der auch 440w...zu 280w beim falten doch schon ein gewaltiger unterschied


----------



## CheGuarana (10. Mai 2009)

So ganz verstehe ich das noch nicht!?
Du meintest also dass ich drunter sein werde?
OCing werde ich denk mal nicht machen, so schnell kann ich mir dann keine neuen Teile leisten. (Bzgl. lebensdauer ect.)


----------



## The Ian (10. Mai 2009)

Toxy schrieb:


> So ganz verstehe ich das noch nicht!?
> Du meintest also dass ich drunter sein werde?



ähh JA (wenns bei meinem beitrag nicht so rübergekommen ist^^)
ich wollte damit eigendlich nur ausdrücken, das falten bei weitem nicht die volle leistungsaufnahme der graka ausschöpft und du somit nicht (wenn dann sollte es mich echt wundern) über die 300w kommst


----------



## CheGuarana (10. Mai 2009)

Da bin ich nun sehr froh drüber.
Wenn Ich dann irgendwann malwieder bisschen Geld zusammenkratzt habe, werde ich mir evtl. noch eine andere CPU als den 44+ holen.


----------



## DesGrauens (10. Mai 2009)

warum unbedingt 2 8800gt´s? mit meiner 275gtx falte ich genauso viel wenn nicht mehr mit zwei gpu clients wie mit zwei gt´s. Der stromverbrauch ist auch geringer, siehe anhang. Den wert habe ich mit einem i7 920 gemessen, wenn da einen kleinen amd mimmst kannst denn noch weiter senken.


----------



## Imens0 (10. Mai 2009)

wtf?
jetzt hatte ich endlich mal ne große wu wofür ich 1888 punkte bekommen hätte....und dann bricht die ab:
[11:00:27] Completed 37%
[11:04:27] SEH code: 3221225477
[11:04:27] Run: exception thrown during GuardedRun
[11:04:27] Run: exception thrown in GuardedRun -- Gromacs cannot continue further.
[11:04:27] Going to send back what have done -- stepsTotalG=8000000
[11:04:27] Work fraction=0.3758 steps=8000000.
[11:04:31] logfile size=123370 infoLength=123370 edr=0 trr=23
[11:04:31] - Writing 123906 bytes of core data to disk...
[11:04:31] Done: 123394 -> 6521 (compressed to 5.2 percent)
[11:04:31]   ... Done.
[11:04:31] 
[11:04:31] Folding@home Core Shutdown: UNSTABLE_MACHINE
[11:04:34] CoreStatus = 7A (122)
[11:04:34] Sending work to server
[11:04:34] Project: 5905 (Run 4, Clone 380, Gen 2)
[11:04:34] - Read packet limit of 540015616... Set to 524286976.


[11:04:34] + Attempting to send results [May 10 11:04:34 UTC]
[11:04:35] + Results successfully sent
[11:04:35] Thank you for your contribution to Folding@Home.
[11:04:39] - Preparing to get new work unit...
[11:04:39] + Attempting to get work packet
[11:04:39] - Connecting to assignment server
[11:04:41] - Successful: assigned to (171.67.108.11).
[11:04:41] + News From Folding@Home: GPU folding beta
[11:04:41] Loaded queue successfully.
[11:04:42] + Closed connections

was ist da passiert??? wieso bricht die ab?
die karte ist nicht übertaktet und der pc auch nicht abgestürzt oder so...


----------



## CheGuarana (10. Mai 2009)

DesGrauens schrieb:


> warum unbedingt 2 8800gt´s? mit meiner 275gtx falte ich genauso viel wenn nicht mehr mit zwei gpu clients wie mit zwei gt´s. Der stromverbrauch ist auch geringer, siehe anhang. Den wert habe ich mit einem i7 920 gemessen, wenn da einen kleinen amd mimmst kannst denn noch weiter senken.




Du bedenkst nicht, dass die 88GT relativ günstig ist.
Ausserdem bin ich schüler, was bedeutet dass ich nicht besonders viel Geld zur verfügung habe.
Ausserdem ist der Screenshot nur mit einem Client!?


----------



## PC-FAN-Anschluss (10. Mai 2009)

Imens0 schrieb:


> wtf?
> jetzt hatte ich endlich mal ne große wu wofür ich 1888 punkte bekommen hätte....und dann bricht die ab:
> ...
> was ist da passiert??? wieso bricht die ab?
> die karte ist nicht übertaktet und der pc auch nicht abgestürzt oder so...


 
Tja, so ist das Leben. Meine 8800GT hat auch immer wieder mal ein paar Probleme, sodass mir teuer erschuftete Punkte verloren gehen.


----------



## CheGuarana (10. Mai 2009)

Nenne mal bitte ein Bsp. oder schicke eine PN.


----------



## PC-FAN-Anschluss (10. Mai 2009)

Wie wärs damit?


----------



## DesGrauens (10. Mai 2009)

Toxy schrieb:


> Du bedenkst nicht, dass die 88GT relativ günstig ist.
> Ausserdem bin ich schüler, was bedeutet dass ich nicht besonders viel Geld zur verfügung habe.
> Ausserdem ist der Screenshot nur mit einem Client!?




recht günstig ist auch die 275gtx hab meine für 200 euronen bekommen (neu) für zwei gt´s wirst du ungefähr das gleiche löhnen müssen. wie es bei 3..2..1.. meins aussieht weis ich nicht dürfte glaube ich auch nicht so ein riesen unterschied seine, ausser der stromverbrauch


----------



## CheGuarana (10. Mai 2009)

Ich hoffe, dass diese Fehler bei mir nict auftreten werden.
Und ich schön mir jeden Tag 10k Punkte erarbeiten kann.

@vorposter:

Simmt schon doch ich habe 2 88GT für knapp 140€ bekommen.


----------



## DesGrauens (10. Mai 2009)

Toxy schrieb:


> @vorposter:
> 
> Simmt schon doch ich habe 2 88GT für knapp 140€ bekommen.




bei 140euronen sieht es natürlich anders aus, da gebe ich dir recht


----------



## The Ian (10. Mai 2009)

so ich hab jetzt auch mal nachgemessen...mein rechensystem hat innerhalb von 2 tagen 12,3kwh verbraucht macht also so ca 2,8€...wenn man das mal auf nen monat hochrechnet sind das knapp 45€ bei 24/7...find ich persönlich noch relativ vertretbar


----------



## CheGuarana (10. Mai 2009)

Also pro Quartal ca. 140€ ich daenke auch, das müsste vertretbar sein.
Ich hoffe nur, das meine Ellis ihre Meinung nach der ersten Rechnung nicht wieder ändern.  *schwitz*


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (10. Mai 2009)

Ich bin jetzt auch wieder dabei. Der SMP faltet bei mir schon seit ein paar Stunden auf meinem neuen Phenom II.
Wenn die WU fertig ist, passe ich meinen Forentitel an und mache mir eine F@H-Stats-Signatur.


----------



## CheGuarana (10. Mai 2009)

Super, ich hatte only mit Phenom 2 940 ca. 2k PPD, vllt kannst du das ja irgendwie toppen.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (10. Mai 2009)

Toxy schrieb:


> Super, ich hatte only mit Phenom 2 940 ca. 2k PPD, vllt kannst du das ja irgendwie toppen.


Ein PII 955 ist sicher schneller als ein PII 940. Allerdings lasse ich meinen PC nicht 24/7 an.


----------



## CheGuarana (10. Mai 2009)

Ich hatte ihn auch nicht 24/7 an!^^

Immer so 7-8h pro Tag.

Jetzt folde ich allerdings only GPU da hab ich ~3800PPD.


----------



## nfsgame (10. Mai 2009)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Ein PII 955 ist sicher schneller als ein PII 940. Allerdings lasse ich meinen PC nicht 24/7 an.


Nutzt du den windows oder den Linux SMP? Mit Linux SMP könntest du in ~10Std 1920Punkte machen.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (10. Mai 2009)

Ich habe den Windows SMP.


----------



## nfsgame (10. Mai 2009)

Probier mal den Linux Client über VMWare Server aus . Du wirst geschockt sein wieviel dein Prozi aufeinmal macht.


----------



## MESeidel (10. Mai 2009)

Übrigens Sorry wegen der Aktion am Bahnhof, nfsgame...


----------



## nfsgame (10. Mai 2009)

Passt schon. Hab ja noch alles rechtzeitig erwischt (auch meinen Rucksack ).


----------



## CheGuarana (10. Mai 2009)

Jetzt verstehe ich nur Bahnhof?!


----------



## _Snaker_ (10. Mai 2009)

howdy, ich habe mir nun ein ASUS P5N-T Deluxe besorgt, mit dem ich einen folding server erstellen will. 
Eine 8800gt ist schon vorhanden, evtl kommen noch 1-2 dazu, sollte bei dem Board kein Problem sein. Die restlichen Komponenten sind auch schon vorhanden, bis auf die CPU. Ich will eine möglichst preiswerte und die Billigste für Sockel 775 ist Intel Celeron 430, 1.80GHz für knapp 30Euro.

Ist diese CPU ausreichend zum Versorgen der Grafikkarten mit WUs oder beeinträchtigt er die GPUs? (auf dem Server soll nur die Grafikkarte falten)


----------



## CheGuarana (10. Mai 2009)

Hy, ich habe jetzt auch mal noch ein bisschen gebastelt.
Bilder findet ihr in meinen Tagebuch.

@ Sneaker: Hast du auch eines?


----------



## nfsgame (10. Mai 2009)

Also ich würde gleich zum Dual-Core-Celeron greifen. Ist nur 1-2Eur teurer.


----------



## _Snaker_ (10. Mai 2009)

40 euro neu, aber bei ebay gibts die gebraucht vll noch billiger.

Tagebuch habe ich keins, mal sehen ob ich noch eins schreibe



YEA unter den Top20 Producers  Platz 17


----------



## steffen0278 (11. Mai 2009)

Top 150  Mal sehen wo es mich noch hinverschlägt. So langsam werden die Abstände größer.


----------



## MESeidel (11. Mai 2009)

steffen0278 schrieb:


> Top 150  Mal sehen wo es mich noch hinverschlägt. So langsam werden die Abstände größer.



super 

Größerer Abstand bedeutet größere Motivation^^


----------



## _Snaker_ (11. Mai 2009)

Wir haben Platz 35 erreicht ! wohooo


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Mai 2009)

_Snaker_ schrieb:


> Wir haben Platz 35 erreicht ! wohooo


 
Absolut korrekt


----------



## schrotflinte56 (11. Mai 2009)

jippie...platz35.
und es geht weiter

ps. hab jetze eine 8800gt drin und das ist echt ein GEWALTIGER unterschied....

mfg


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Mai 2009)

schrotflinte56 schrieb:


> ps. hab jetze eine 8800gt drin und das ist echt ein GEWALTIGER unterschied....


 
Wie wahr / wie sehr bedaure ich das "Ableben" von meiner einen 88er
Nun; da steckt jetzt eine alte 260GTX drinne - die punktet ja auch


----------



## SilentKilla (11. Mai 2009)

Ich war jetzt 4 Tage daheim, sodass der Rechner ungehindert falten konnte. Was bei raus gekommen ist, seht ihr ja.  Außerdem laufem beim Kumpel jetzt wieder 2 8800GT (9800GT).


----------



## _Snaker_ (11. Mai 2009)

ich habe nun auch die 100.000er marke geknackt und es ist noch längst nicht schluss


----------



## schrotflinte56 (11. Mai 2009)

@Bumblebee

eine GTX260 ist doch kein rückschritt

mfg


----------



## Imens0 (11. Mai 2009)

im offiziellen fah forum hab ich schon mehrfach gelesen dass man irgend ne cudaxxblablaxxx.dll ins fah verzeichnis kopieren soll. da ich weiß dass zumindest meseidel dort aktiv ist wollt ich mal auf deutsch fragen was es damit auf sich hat. einer ne ahnung?


----------



## Speed-E (11. Mai 2009)

Da fällt mir nur die *Cudart.dll* ein.


----------



## MESeidel (11. Mai 2009)

Hab es noch nicht probiert.
Aber rein kopieren führt wohl zu Fehlern (Einsprungspunkt fehlt).
Solange der Client nicht auf die neue DLL angepasst ist, wird/kann er sie nicht nutzen.
Und wenn es eine neue Client Version gibt, bringt die bestimmt die neue DLL mit...


----------



## DocVersillia (11. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen...
ich weiß nicht ob die Frage schon gestellt worden ist, in der "suchen"- Funktion finde ich leider nichts, und zwar habe ich auf meinem P35 Board eine GTX260- 216 und eine 8600GT als PhysiX Karte. Würde mit der 8600GT gerne bei Folding teilnehmen, während ich mit der GTX260 zocke... wie stelle ich folding ein das mit der 8600GT gearbeitet wird?

MfG Doc


----------



## nichtraucher91 (11. Mai 2009)

ist euch eig. mal aufgefallen, dass irgendjemand noch in den PCGH_team_Account pumpt?!

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## CheGuarana (11. Mai 2009)

Hi, mal kurz ne Frege, macht es sinn meinen P3 1000mhz folden zu lassen?


----------



## SilentKilla (11. Mai 2009)

Toxy schrieb:


> Hi, mal kurz ne Frege, macht es sinn meinen P3 1000mhz folden zu lassen?



Kurze Antwort:

Nein.


----------



## DocVersillia (11. Mai 2009)

keiner ne idee zu meinem "problem"?


----------



## CheGuarana (11. Mai 2009)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> Kurze Antwort:
> 
> Nein.



Es würde gehen?!
Wieviel PPD hätte ich? Vllt. ~20^^?

@ Doc:
Theoretisch müsste das gehen, wenn du nur einen Client auf der 8600 laufen lässt.


----------



## MESeidel (11. Mai 2009)

DocVersillia schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen...
> ich weiß nicht ob die Frage schon gestellt worden ist, in der "suchen"- Funktion finde ich leider nichts, und zwar habe ich auf meinem P35 Board eine GTX260- 216 und eine 8600GT als PhysiX Karte. Würde mit der 8600GT gerne bei Folding teilnehmen, während ich mit der GTX260 zocke... wie stelle ich folding ein das mit der 8600GT gearbeitet wird?
> 
> MfG Doc



SLI muss aus sein und Client mit "-gpu 1" starten.
siehe HowTo Multi GPU...

Unter Vista muss an der Karte ein Monitor/Dummy Plug hängen und der Desktop muss darauf erweitert sein.
Kannst es aber auch mit "-gpu 1 -forcegpu nvidia_g80" probieren, klappt aber nicht immer.


----------



## DocVersillia (11. Mai 2009)

MESeidel schrieb:


> SLI muss aus sein und Client mit "-gpu 1" ......



P35 Boards haben X-Fire und kein SLI 

Aber trotzdem danke für den Tip!


----------



## steffen0278 (11. Mai 2009)

X-Fire???? Du meinst sicher Crossfire


----------



## MESeidel (11. Mai 2009)

Habt ihr heute Lust auf Haare spalten? ^^


----------



## CheGuarana (12. Mai 2009)

Ich kann mir das so erklären das er Crossfire meint, denn Cross = Kreuz -> X !!!


----------



## Bumblebee (12. Mai 2009)

MESeidel schrieb:


> Habt ihr heute Lust auf Haare spalten? ^^


 
Offensichtlich ja


----------



## steffen0278 (12. Mai 2009)

Kopf an Kopf Rennen mit AM-Subaru. Jetzt liege ich wieder hauchdünn mit 2 Plätzen vor dir. 
Nu gib aber mal wieder Gas.


----------



## CheGuarana (12. Mai 2009)

Da hab ich ja noch einen weiten Weg.^^

Und: Ich habe mal gewagt auf meinem P3 F@h laufen zu lassen, für 3000 Steps (1%) braucht er 2h

Das wären 200h für eine WU, lustigerweise liegt das noch im Deadline Rahmen?!

Im 24/7 Betrieb müsste der für ein WU 10 tage brauchen.^^


----------



## Fate T.H (12. Mai 2009)

steffen0278 schrieb:


> Kopf an Kopf Rennen mit AM-Subaru. Jetzt liege ich wieder hauchdünn mit 2 Plätzen vor dir.
> Nu gib aber mal wieder Gas.



Aber auch nur weil ich seit vorgestern öfters mal kaputte WU´s habe anscheinend irgendwelche Checkpointprobleme. 
Kotzt das an 42% und gelöscht wegen Fehler


----------



## Bumblebee (12. Mai 2009)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Kotzt das an 42% und gelöscht wegen Fehler


 
Wieso kotzt das an?
Wurde doch übermittelt - oder nicht?


----------



## CheGuarana (12. Mai 2009)

Wie machen einige von euch eigentlich diese F@hmon Webansicht???


----------



## MESeidel (12. Mai 2009)

Ich hab einen FTP Account für den Ordner (auf dem Server) angelegt und lass mit Auto-FTP halbstündlich die index.html hoch laden...

Es gibt aber auch andere Möglichkeiten (z.B. IP Weiterleitung).


----------



## Fate T.H (12. Mai 2009)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Wieso kotzt das an?
> Wurde doch übermittelt - oder nicht?



[08:16:25] Entering M.D.
[08:16:31] Using Gromacs checkpoints
[08:16:36] CoreStatus = FF (255)
[08:16:36] Sending work to server
[08:16:36] Project: 2671 (Run 28, Clone 38, Gen 28)
[08:16:36] - Error: Could not get length of results file work/wuresults_08.dat
[08:16:36] - Error: Could not read unit 08 file. Removing from queue

Sieht wohl nicht dannach aus oder und das problem bestand anscheinend schonmal wenn man sich im Folding Forum umschaut. 


@ Toxy

Dazu brauchste einen Webspace mit FTP zugang welche du dann in FahMon angeben musst in dieser Form bei WebApp1.


```
ftp://FTP_USERNAME:FTP_PASSWORT@SERVER-IP:FTP_PORT/index.html
```


----------



## CheGuarana (12. Mai 2009)

MESeidel schrieb:


> Ich hab einen FTP Account für den Ordner (auf dem Server) angelegt und lass mit Auto-FTP halbstündlich die index.html hoch laden...
> 
> Es gibt aber auch andere Möglichkeiten (z.B. IP Weiterleitung).



Könnte ich deinen WS nutzen dafür?


----------



## MESeidel (12. Mai 2009)

```
ftp://FTP_USERNAME:FTP_PASSWORT@SERVER-IP:FTP_PORT/index.html
```

Dann wird jedes mal alles Übertragen (html und Icons), richtig?


@Toxy
Es gibt doch genug Freehoster mit FTP Möglichkeit...


----------



## Robär (12. Mai 2009)

Faltet jemand unter Win 7 RC 7100? 

Bei mir ruckelt sich das System zu tode, ist echt unerträglich 

Liegt das dann am Client, dass dieser noch nicht optimiert ist oder am Grafiktreiber (185.85 WHQL)?


----------



## CheGuarana (12. Mai 2009)

Dann werde ich das jetzt mal bei Pytalhost machen, kann mit jemand ein kleines HowTo geben?


----------



## steffen0278 (12. Mai 2009)

Zu früh gefreut. Kollege AM-Subaru ist wieder vorbei. Aber ein paar Punkte kommen heute noch. Es bleibt spannend


----------



## steffen0278 (12. Mai 2009)

Habe jetzt nen Free FTP Server. Kann mal einer ne kurze How To schreiben? Keine Ahnung was ich hochladen muß und wie und was und überhaupt .

Wäre ein feiner Zuch von euch.


----------



## CheGuarana (12. Mai 2009)

Das war ja auch schon meine Frage.
Ich würde ja selbst ein HowTo schreiben, wenn ihr mir nur erklärt wie das ganz geht!!!


----------



## nfsgame (12. Mai 2009)

steffen0278 schrieb:


> Habe jetzt nen Free FTP Server. Kann mal einer ne kurze How To schreiben? Keine Ahnung was ich hochladen muß und wie und was und überhaupt .
> 
> Wäre ein feiner Zuch von euch.


Ich werde das Fahmon-HowTo in den nächsten Tagen in diesem Punkt erweitern. Wollte sowieso noch auf die neue Version eingehen darin.


----------



## Fate T.H (12. Mai 2009)

MESeidel schrieb:


> ```
> ftp://FTP_USERNAME:FTP_PASSWORT@SERVER-IP:FTP_PORT/index.html
> ```
> 
> Dann wird jedes mal alles Übertragen (html und Icons), richtig?



Nein es wird nur wie in meinem Besipielcode die index.html hochgeladen die ganzen icons muß man einmal manuell hochladen in den Ordner.


----------



## CheGuarana (12. Mai 2009)

Was muss ich da aus welchem Verzeichnis Uploaden?


----------



## Fate T.H (12. Mai 2009)

Toxy schrieb:


> Was muss ich da aus welchem Verzeichnis Uploaden?



Aus dem FahMon Images Verzeichniss müssen die Dateien


dialog_icon.png
list_client_asynch.png
list_client_inaccessible.png
list_client_inactive.png
list_client_ok.png
list_client_paused.png
list_client_stopped.png

hochgeladen werden und im gleichen verzeichniss dann liegen wie die index.html.


----------



## benjasso (12. Mai 2009)

Robär schrieb:


> Faltet jemand unter Win 7 RC 7100?
> 
> Bei mir ruckelt sich das System zu tode, ist echt unerträglich
> 
> Liegt das dann am Client, dass dieser noch nicht optimiert ist oder am Grafiktreiber (185.85 WHQL)?



Ja ging mir ähnlich. Ich hab den Treiber dann gleich wieder runter geschmissen und den 185.68 Beta installiert. Der läuft bei mir besser.


----------



## CheGuarana (12. Mai 2009)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Aus dem FahMon Images Verzeichniss müssen die Dateien
> 
> 
> dialog_icon.png
> ...



Kann ich auch einen andern Namen ausserde index.html nehemn?
Denn das gibtz auf meiner HP schon.^^


----------



## Fate T.H (12. Mai 2009)

Toxy schrieb:


> Kann ich auch einen andern Namen ausserde index.html nehemn?
> Denn das gibtz auf meiner HP schon.^^



Erstell doch einfach dann ein unterordner wo die ganzen dateien samt der index.html hochladen läßt.

Musst nur dann den Pfad für fahmon dann abändern in:


```
ftp://FTP_USERNAME:FTP_PASSWORT@SERVER-IP:FTP_PORT/DEIN_UNTERVERZEICHNISS/index.html
```


----------



## CheGuarana (12. Mai 2009)

Ich habe es hinbekommen!

Wer auch meinen WS nutzen möchte kann mir gerne eine PN schicken!

link

Edit:

Kleines Prob:



> [15:35:45] Completed 39%
> [15:40:31] Completed 40%
> [15:45:17] Completed 41%
> [15:50:11] Completed 42%
> ...



Wurde die arbeit gesendet?
Warum tritt dies auf?

Nichtz ist OCed und die Konfig findet ihr auf meinem Profil.


----------



## Robär (12. Mai 2009)

benjasso schrieb:


> Ja ging mir ähnlich. Ich hab den Treiber dann gleich wieder runter geschmissen und den 185.68 Beta installiert. Der läuft bei mir besser.



Alles klar, danke dir, werd ich nachher gleich ma testen


----------



## Fate T.H (12. Mai 2009)

@Toxy

Nein die wurde nicht gesendet sondern gnadenlos gelöscht.


----------



## CheGuarana (12. Mai 2009)

Wie erklärst du dann das hier?



> [16:01:14] Sending work to server



Mein P3 1000 ist seit gestern schon 6% aufgestiegen.^^


----------



## Fate T.H (12. Mai 2009)

> [16:01:09] Folding@home Core Shutdown: UNSTABLE_MACHINE


Abbruch des Runs wegen instabiler Maschine


> [16:01:14] CoreStatus = 7A (122)


Fehlergrund : Berechnungsfehler entdeckt durch die GPU


> [16:01:14] Sending work to server
> [16:01:14] Project: 5736 (Run 3, Clone 143, Gen 32)


Egal versuchen wir trotzdem abzugeben am Server


> [16:01:14] - Error: Could not get length of results file work/wuresults_07.dat
> [16:01:14] - Error: Could not read unit 07 file. Removing from queue.


Mist kann die Resultatslänge nicht erhalten oder sowas.
Naja pech WU kaputt gerechnet, kann kein Resultat erhalten ergo ab in den Müll.

Das hatte ich auch schon das dort stand Sending work to Server nur sie wurden
aber nicht angerechnet da sie nie gesendet worden sind.


----------



## crackajack (12. Mai 2009)

Toxy schrieb:


> Mein P3 1000 ist seit gestern schon 6% aufgestiegen.^^


Yeah, mach den 10k+-Faltern ihre Plätze streitig.^^


----------



## CheGuarana (12. Mai 2009)

Och nö, 44% für die Katz!!!-.-

10k Falter?!
Yeah die mach ich platt....



...aber erst mit meinem Server.


----------



## steffen0278 (12. Mai 2009)

Ich warte auf ein How To. keine Ahnung wie die index.html und alles aussehen muß.


----------



## Fate T.H (12. Mai 2009)

steffen0278 schrieb:


> Ich warte auf ein How To. keine Ahnung wie die index.html und alles aussehen muß.



Die index.html erstelt FahMon von selbst da brauchste nix dran machen.

Und so die Ordnerstruktur.


----------



## steffen0278 (12. Mai 2009)

So siehts bei mir jetzt aufn FTP aus
ftp.jpg


----------



## Fate T.H (12. Mai 2009)

Jetzt musst halt nur noch den passenden Pfad angeben in FahMon in den Einstellungen:

Tab : WebApp 1 -> WebApp exportieren aktivieren und als Pfad 
	
	



```
ftp://FTP_USERNAME:FTP_PASSWORT@SERVER-IP:FTP_PORT/index.html
```

bzw:


```
ftp://FTP_USERNAME:FTP_PASSWORT@SERVER-IP:FTP_PORT/FahMon/index.html
```

wenn der Ordner FahMon ein unterordner des FTP Accounts ist.


----------



## steffen0278 (12. Mai 2009)

Dank dir. Hatte den Port und das /index.html vergessen. Jetzt gehts. Klasse. Gleich mal in die Signatur machen


----------



## CheGuarana (12. Mai 2009)

Ich habes jetzt auch, nur noch eine Frage:

Kann ich das evtl richtig in meine HP eibauen, also nicht nur so auch einer einzelnen seite?!
Hätte da so an iFrames oder so gedacht.


----------



## _Snaker_ (12. Mai 2009)

geht wunderbar, habe nun auch so ein online fahmon ^^
FahMon 2.3.99.1


----------



## steffen0278 (12. Mai 2009)

Setzt das mal bei: einfache Webseite exportieren; ein. Sieht besser aus und man hat gleich mehr Infos.


----------



## steffen0278 (12. Mai 2009)

Schade Subaru. Morgen wirst du sicher wieder an mir vorbei gehen. War heute aber mal ein schönes Kopf an Kopf Rennen. Aber Hasi sagt, heute Nacht wird der Rechner ausgemacht. Eventuell lasse ich die beiden 1888 WU´s noch zuende rechnen. Morgen ist wieder ein Tag. Mal sehen was ich da für WU´s bekomme. Aber so hats heute richtig Spass gemacht . Saß vorm Rechner und habe mir nicht getraut zu zocken


----------



## Fate T.H (12. Mai 2009)

Keine Panic bin schon an dir vorbeigezogen wieder. 

Aber ist schon spannendes Rennen gewesen definitve nur das ich keine Panic haben brauche
da ich eh so gut wie garnicht Spiele. 

Musste leider die Pläne einer GTX275 für diesen Monat aufgeben da ich erstmal
mir neue Boxen kaufen muß. Die Z-5400 klingen eher wie Brühwürfel anstatt Brüllwürfel in nem größeren Raum.

Also könnte es noch ein spannender Monat werden. 



edit:

Wieder was gelernt wenn auch unfreiwillig nachdem ich mein PC unter Wasser gesetzt habe und dadurch mitgekriegt habe
das die Lüfter vom Radi nicht liefen wie auch ohne Strom. 

Man kann ein i7 @1,28V @3,5GHz + X58 NB-SB passiv mit nem MoRa betreiben unter volllast.
Als die HD4870 hinzukahm wollten ein Schlauch nicht mehr mitmachen und hat sich verselbstständigt.


----------



## crackajack (13. Mai 2009)

SilentKilla ist in der 6mio. Milestonegruppe angekommen.


----------



## Leopardgecko (13. Mai 2009)

crackajack schrieb:


> SilentKilla ist in der 6mio. Milestonegruppe angekommen.



Gratulation an SilentKilla!


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Mai 2009)

crackajack schrieb:


> SilentKilla ist in der 6mio. Milestonegruppe angekommen.


 
 Nee, nee, nee - also so was also .... 

Dieser Kerl macht wirklich vor nichts halt 

*Fetter *Schulterklopfer von mir - du Kamikaze


----------



## steffen0278 (13. Mai 2009)

Da bin ich auch bald, in ca 5-6 Jahren. Also wartets ab 

Glückwunsch Silent


----------



## crackajack (13. Mai 2009)

steffen0278 schrieb:


> Da bin ich auch bald, in ca 5-6 Jahren. Also wartets ab


In 5-6 Jahren dürfte die PPD-Leistung einer erschwinglichen Faltmaschine ja weit über dem sein was der Stanfold bietet.
Da werden ganz viele ganz schnell in der Milestonegruppe sein.
Wobei Killa dann wohl bei 1mrd ist.


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Mai 2009)

crackajack schrieb:


> Wobei Killa dann wohl bei 1mrd ist.


 
Nee, *ich* bin dann bei 1 Mrd - Killa ist bei 1.5


----------



## SilentKilla (13. Mai 2009)

Danke Jungs (und Mädels?).  
Mittlerweile befürchte ich, dass ich meinen ersten Platz bis Ende des Jahres net halten kann, wenn diejenigen dies umsetzen, was sie angekündigt haben. Aber: I keep folding.


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Mai 2009)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> .... wenn diejenigen dies umsetzen, was sie angekündigt haben. Aber: I keep folding.


 
Dann geh ich mit dir unter - aber "zusammengezählt wird am Schluss"


----------



## Leopardgecko (13. Mai 2009)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> Danke Jungs (und Mädels?).
> Mittlerweile befürchte ich, dass ich meinen ersten Platz bis Ende des Jahres net halten kann, wenn diejenigen dies umsetzen, was sie angekündigt haben. Aber: I keep folding.



Du hast ja immerhin noch einen äußerst komfortablen Vorsprung, der erst mal aufgeholt werden will.
Vom vorbeiziehen ist da noch lange nicht die Rede.

...aber die Jagd ist eröffnet...


----------



## CheGuarana (13. Mai 2009)

Ich schaffes noch!!!^^

Vorallem mit meinem Pentium 3, der ist übrigenz schon auf fast 9%!!!

Innerhalb von knapp 18h-.-


----------



## Doandu (13. Mai 2009)

Hallo Leute, 

seit heute rechnet mein System auch für F@H. Nach einigen Startschwierigkeiten habe ich es nun doch dank der vielen Tutorials (schon mal danke dafür) hinbekommen und das Teil läuft. Mein System wird in jeder freien Sekunde rechnen und ich freue mich, das ich das PCGH-F@H-Team unterstützen kann. Auf gute Rechenarbeit^^


----------



## cloth82 (13. Mai 2009)

bin jetzt auch dabei.


----------



## DanielX (13. Mai 2009)

Mal ne kurze Frage die ppd von meinem Quad ist doch schon gut oder geht da noch mehr?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG DanielX


----------



## nichtraucher91 (13. Mai 2009)

Na dann willkommen im Team!

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Mai 2009)

1. Willkommen und Gruss der Verstärkung Doandu und cloth82

2. *L E I D E R* .... Super2.. *ECHT SUPER2 *.... 

Nachdem eine von meinen 8800GT's abgeraucht ist (Post vom 4.5.) ....

... Ist meine 260 GXT 216/55 (im anderen Rechner) heute abgeraucht 
So wie sie stinkt ist es ein veritabler Kurzschluss


----------



## DanielX (13. Mai 2009)

Ich bin schon die ganze Zeit drinnen und auch schon auf Platz 102. 

Ich falte halt im stillen Kämerlein.

@Bumblebee

Mein Beileid. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doandu (13. Mai 2009)

thx, für die willkommensgrüße^^

@Bumblebee: was machst du denn mit deinen grakas?? Um wie viel % hattest du die denn übertaktet oder sind sie einfach wegen zu viel Rechnen ausgefallen?


----------



## Owly-K (13. Mai 2009)

Was'n jetz?
Nachdem ich ewig nicht aus der Ü80-Gruppe rauskam, bin ich nun schlagartig auf Platz 79. Neugierig geworden, zeigte mir ein Blick auf Kakao Stats, dass einige in dieser Punkteregion die letzte Woche gar nicht gefaltet haben.

Wetterbedingter Rückfall in den Winterschlaf oder Frühjahrsmüdigkeit?


----------



## klefreak (13. Mai 2009)

@danielX

naja, mit 2 VM's würdest du die doppelte Punktezahl erreichen 
mein C2D E6850 @3,6ghz mach in der LinuxVM 2700ppd !!
ein entsprechender Quad müsste also weit über 5000ppd schaffen 

@ unsere Topfolder

mit meinen 500000 punkten werde ich euch noch irgendwann einholen


----------



## steffen0278 (13. Mai 2009)

Ich habs endlich hinbekommen mit den bunten Kästchen in FahMon.
Ich hatte ja immer gelbe. 
Lösung:
Der Hacken für die Zeitzone war gesetzt. Unter "System" war der Hacken bei: "Zeitzone manuell auf UTC+" gesetzt. Hacken weg und nun strahlen meine Kästchen im schönen grün.
Da muß mal einer drauf kommen


----------



## Doandu (13. Mai 2009)

Glückwunsch^^

bei mir hats von Anfang an gepasst


----------



## steffen0278 (13. Mai 2009)

Ich wollte damals glaube ich was probieren, da die Zeitanzeige im FahMon bei mir um 2 Stunden zurück anzeigt. Naja, jetzt gehts ja wieder. 

Und wieder ein Kopf an Kopf mit Subaru. Laut letzem Stand von vor 2 min liege ich mit hauchdünnem Vorsprung vorn. Wenn das so weiter geht komme ich wohl nicht mehr zum zocken. 

Und somit Einzug in die Top 140.


----------



## Doandu (13. Mai 2009)

ich brauche noch 6 min, dann habe ich meine ersten 768 Punkte


----------



## steffen0278 (13. Mai 2009)

Glückwunsch. So gings mir nach meinen ersten Punkten auch.


----------



## Doandu (13. Mai 2009)

thx, jetzt sind sie endlich drauf, meine schönen 768 Punkte 

und gleich mit dem nächsten weiter^^
morgen werde ich mir dann noch den SMP Clienten einrichten


@steffen: Bremst deine CPU nicht die Graka aus??


----------



## steffen0278 (13. Mai 2009)

In Benchmarks schon. Aber in Spielen habe ich noch nix bemerkt. 
Und beim Folden bremst sie absolut nicht.


----------



## Fate T.H (13. Mai 2009)

Steffen vergess das zocken ich werd dir dazu keine gelegenheit geben 

Yipieh Platz 140 erreicht ^^


----------



## steffen0278 (13. Mai 2009)

Ich bin eigendlich in einer rFactor Liga un hab Sonntag Rennen. Ich müßte eigendlich jede freie Minute trainieren. Oh man, da seh ich aber schwarz fürs Rennen


----------



## Fate T.H (13. Mai 2009)

Tja das is ein Teufelskreis würd ich sagen 

Aber denke das du schnell aufholen würdest da ich sicher nicht die ganze zeit die HD4870
durchballern lassen werde kostet zuviel Strom das teil.


----------



## cloth82 (13. Mai 2009)

jaha, vielen dank. der cpu client will scheinbar nicht auf meinem q6600, also zusammen mit dem gpu client auf demselben sys. sollte aber doch eigentlich kein problem darstellen oder?
|edit| nach nem neustart des clienten scheints zu laufen...


----------



## Fate T.H (13. Mai 2009)

Nein normal sollte es kein problem geben solange sie verschiedene Maschine ID besitzen.


----------



## caine2011 (14. Mai 2009)

kann das sein, das unser team seitdem vermehrt news auf der main zu f@h projekt auftauchen, richtig hammerharten zulauf bekommt?

und das immer mehr leute sich hier einen server zu hause fürs folden hinstellen?

das finde ich sehr gut, weiter so nfsgame(der schreibt fast alle artikel für die main)


----------



## Bumblebee (14. Mai 2009)

Doandu schrieb:


> @Bumblebee: was machst du denn mit deinen Grakas?? Um wie viel % hattest du die denn übertaktet oder sind sie einfach wegen zu viel Rechnen ausgefallen?


 
Gute Frage(n)
Es war eine EVGA CORE 216 SSC - also "werksgetuned"
Hab daran nichts mehr geschraubt/geändert/was auch immer
Hat (+/-) 24/7 gefaltet - seid Januar

Müsste eigentlich ersetzt werden - hat ja noch Garantie
Ist einfach unangenehm weil ich nun die 275er da reinbauen musste
Die wäre eigentlich für das Core i7-System vorgesehen gewesen..


----------



## Leopardgecko (14. Mai 2009)

caine2011 schrieb:


> kann das sein, das unser team seitdem vermehrt news auf der main zu f@h projekt auftauchen, richtig hammerharten zulauf bekommt?
> 
> und das immer mehr leute sich hier einen server zu hause fürs folden hinstellen?
> 
> das finde ich sehr gut, weiter so nfsgame(der schreibt fast alle artikel für die main)



Hammerhart würde ich den Zulauf nicht unbedingt nennen, da sich der prozentuale Anteil der aktiven User leider sogut wie gar nicht erhöht.
Der dümpelt immer etwas unterhalb der 15% herum.
PC Games Hardware - Team Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats
Lt. Statistik z.Zt. *2 aktive* User und *26 inaktive* User mehr... 

Es werden zumindest die für das Falten eingesetzten Systeme immer potenter.
Ob der Anteil der extra für das Falten gebauten Server jetzt wirklich so stark angestiegen ist, weiß ich nicht so genau.
Die Absichtsbekundungen dazu sind auf jeden Fall mehr geworden.


----------



## cloth82 (14. Mai 2009)

naja... nur zum folden mache ich den rechner nicht an, da ist mir mein knappes geld doch zu schade für, aber wenn er sowieso läuft und saft verbrät, dann darf er auch noch was gutes tun... - tut er doch, oder? nicht, dass da irgendwelche neuen killerproteine oder dopingmittel für supersoldaten berechnet werden...


----------



## Leopardgecko (14. Mai 2009)

cloth82 schrieb:


> nicht, dass da irgendwelche neuen killerproteine oder dopingmittel für supersoldaten berechnet werden...



Die Dopingmittel wären höchstens für den Radsport...


----------



## DanielX (14. Mai 2009)

Nur noch 2 Plätze und ich bin unter den Top 100.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (14. Mai 2009)

Leopardgecko schrieb:


> Hammerhart würde ich den Zulauf nicht unbedingt nennen, da sich der prozentuale Anteil der aktiven User leider sogut wie gar nicht erhöht.


Ich bin vor kurzem wieder aktiv geworden, weil ich jetzt den PII hab.


----------



## Doandu (14. Mai 2009)

also extra lasse ich meine Kiste auch nicht laufen. Und über Nacht sowieso net (ist einfach zu laut, da kann ich net schlafen) aber wenn sie läuft, dann rechnet sie auch für F@H

@bumblebee:


> Gute Frage(n)
> Es war eine EVGA CORE 216 SSC - also "werksgetuned"
> Hab daran nichts mehr geschraubt/geändert/was auch immer
> Hat (+/-) 24/7 gefaltet - seid Januar


sowas dürfte eigentlich nicht sein, dass die Graka schon so früh ausfällt. Sie war ja werksgetaktet ...

@steffen0278:
Ich spiele auch Rfactor, aber nicht "professionell"
In welcher Liga fährst du denn mit?


----------



## PC-FAN-Anschluss (14. Mai 2009)

Doandu schrieb:


> also extra lasse ich meine Kiste auch nicht laufen. Und über Nacht sowieso net (ist einfach zu laut, da kann ich net schlafen) aber wenn sie läuft, dann rechnet sie auch für F@H


 
Da kann ich mich nur anschließen. Von den Stromkosten mal ganz abgesehen.


----------



## Doandu (14. Mai 2009)

die Stromkosten wären mir eigentlich egal, weil ich sie nicht zahle. Aber ich lasse meinen PC nicht gerne unbeaufsichtig auf voller Leistung laufen


----------



## CheGuarana (14. Mai 2009)

Da brauchst du dir ehrlich gesagt keine sorgen machen, es sei denn du hast als Case einen Pappkarton.^^


----------



## Doandu (14. Mai 2009)

eigentlich schon, aber mir ist meine Kiste sehr viel wert, da es mein erster PC ist, den ich mir selber zusammengebaut habe und deswegen will ich schon auf ihn aufpassen


----------



## Imens0 (14. Mai 2009)

@Doandu
dein PC ist noch net so alt oder? das mit dem aufpassen ist am Anfang immer so wenn man was neu hat. Das ändert sich bei dir garantiert auch noch^^


----------



## Doandu (14. Mai 2009)

ja, er ist erst ca. 2 Monate alt^^

ich hoffe das sich das bald ändert, am Anfang habe ich mich auch sehr gewundert warum die Grafikkarte im 3D-Betrieb so komscuh pfeift, aber das ist anscheinend normal oder?


----------



## Imens0 (14. Mai 2009)

ja das ist normal. sind die spulen der spannungsversorgung.


----------



## Doandu (14. Mai 2009)

da bin ich ja beruhigt^^ Thx für die Erklärung


----------



## CheGuarana (14. Mai 2009)

Um euch mal auf dem laufenden zu halten, mein P3 100MHz ist gerade bei 10,5% und liegt dicke im Rahmen der DL. (56Tage)


----------



## Doandu (14. Mai 2009)

lol P3 100Mhz, der hat satte Leistung^^

aber hauptsache er rechnet für ne gute Sache


----------



## Doandu (14. Mai 2009)

leider bekomme ich den SMP Client net zum laufen. An was kann es liegen, dass er kurz ein Fenster aufmacht und dann gleich wieder schließt??? Im Taskmanager wird auch nichts davon angezeigt


----------



## crackajack (14. Mai 2009)

Doandu schrieb:


> An was kann es liegen, dass er kurz ein Fenster aufmacht und dann gleich wieder schließt??


Die install.bat mit "if you see this twice" ist durchgelaufen?
Der client könnte abgelaufen sein. Einfach mal die Drop-In-exe einfügen.

(Vom HowTo geladen oder von stanford?)


----------



## Doandu (14. Mai 2009)

ich habe die vom How-To


----------



## Doandu (14. Mai 2009)

ich lade jetzt mal die aktuelle version runter und versuche diese dann einzurichten


----------



## CheGuarana (14. Mai 2009)

Uppss...ich meinte natürlich 1000MHz!

Übrigenz jetzt schon 11%^^

Mein Tagebuch wurd aktualisiert!


----------



## Doandu (14. Mai 2009)

drum, ich habe mich schon gewundert warum der nur so wenig hat^^


----------



## Doandu (14. Mai 2009)

Mittlerweile habe ich jetzt alles installiert und eingerichtet, doch jetzt hängt er bei Completed 8 out of 15000000 fest und macht nicht weiter. 
Außerdem rechnet die Graka seit ca. einer halben Stunde nur noch in kurzen abschnitten, also an, aus, an, aus und nicht konstant mit an
An was liegt das?

sry, das ich so viele probleme verursache


----------



## SilentKilla (14. Mai 2009)

@ Bumblebee

Wie hast du denn das wieder geschafft? 

Ich hab schon mehrfach an meiner GTX 285 rumgelötet und es ist noch nix passiert.  *3x auf Holz klopf*


----------



## lordraphael (14. Mai 2009)

Hatt sich heute schon mal jemand die Teams Statistik angeschaut ??

PC Games Hardware - Team Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

Das nen ich mal einen ordentlichen schub nach oben 

mfg


----------



## D!str(+)yer (14. Mai 2009)

Hab mich auch schon gewundert 

Wer hat den da aufgerüstet^^ ?


----------



## nfsgame (14. Mai 2009)

Also außer das die beiden Server wieder in 24/7 laufen hab ich (noch) nix gemacht .


----------



## _Snaker_ (14. Mai 2009)

ist es sinnvoll neben der GPU auch noch meinen Q6700 @ 3,0 Ghz falten zu lassen? wie viel ppd ca.?

mfg


----------



## Leopardgecko (14. Mai 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Wer hat den da aufgerüstet^^ ?


Ich...seit Samstag läuft mein zweiter F@h-Server.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (14. Mai 2009)

Leopardgecko schrieb:


> Ich...seit Samstag läuft mein zweiter F@h-Server.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Feine Sache 

Hoffentlich kommen morgen und übermorgen alle teile, dann geht meiner auch online


----------



## CheGuarana (14. Mai 2009)

Hihi, bei mir sind schon viele da, aber der CPU und dieGrakas fehlen noch -.-


----------



## steffen0278 (14. Mai 2009)

Das kommt daher, das ich mir mit Subaru ein Kopf an Kopf rennen liefere die letzten Tage  Aber jetzt zieht er leider etwas davon. Naja, muß ich halt heute mal wieder ne 24h Schicht einlegen. Egal was Hasi dazu sagt.


----------



## Muschkote (14. Mai 2009)

Der Punkteunterschied von etwa +150000 kann wohl kaum aus eurem kleinen "Gefecht" hervorgegangen sein.
Das muss andere Ursachen haben.


----------



## _Snaker_ (14. Mai 2009)

vielleicht hat Atlasfolder mal ein paar minuten für uns gefoldet ;D


----------



## lordraphael (14. Mai 2009)

Wenn da ein paar Foldingserver online gehen kann des schon sehr da zu beigetragen haben.Das gute ist vor allen Folding server bringen im Regelfall eine konstante Leistung.
Ich denk ich werd mir bald auch nen folding server zulegen mit der einen 4870 kommt man ned so wirklich voran auch wenn die wirklich die ganze zeit läuft.(wieviel punkte machen denn 2x8800gt?)

Aber der Anstieg ist wirklich ungewöhnlich normalerweise ist im team die faltleistung am Wochenende am höchsten.Könnte mit der Mitteilung auf der main zu tun haben,wobei wir nicht unbedingt mehr falter haben und auch nicht so viel mehr aktive.


----------



## MESeidel (14. Mai 2009)

Die Stat Server hatten wohl ein kurzes Problem.
So dass einige WUs von vorgestern auf gestern gerutscht.
Da alle Teams den Sprung in ihren Stats hatten....


----------



## CheGuarana (15. Mai 2009)

Ich hoffe, mein beiden 88gt machen ~5000PPD.


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Mai 2009)

Toxy schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, mein beiden 88gt machen ~5000PPD.


 
Davon kannst du ausgehen ..


----------



## CheGuarana (15. Mai 2009)

Eine ist heute schon gekommen die andere muss bis morgen auf der Post warten. -.-


----------



## lordraphael (15. Mai 2009)

MESeidel schrieb:


> Die Stat Server hatten wohl ein kurzes Problem.
> So dass einige WUs von vorgestern auf gestern gerutscht.
> Da alle Teams den Sprung in ihren Stats hatten....



Kann nicht der Grund sein da wir heute einen identisch hohen wert haben


----------



## nfsgame (15. Mai 2009)

Hat jemand ne Idee wie ich von Rechnern die nicht bei mir stehen, die Log-Dateien Automatisch (so alle 5-10Min.) auf meinen FTP-Server - durch einen Proxy -  hochladen könnte?


----------



## MESeidel (15. Mai 2009)

AutoFTP Manager kann das.

Kann man aber nicht Auto starten lassen, da man in der Free Version erst das Intro weg klicken muss.
Gibt bestimmt noch Alternativen...


----------



## CheGuarana (15. Mai 2009)

Ich habe bei meinen Freund, einfach WebStats gemacht, und kann so alle 10min überwachen wies steht, wenn ich denke es geht etwas schief, haben wir eine TeamViewer dauerverbindung, mit der ich alles steuern kann.


----------



## nfsgame (15. Mai 2009)

Kann man bei dem nen Proxy einstellen? Komm mal bitte ICQ on.


----------



## MESeidel (15. Mai 2009)

bin auf Arbeit, ICQ ist schierig^^


----------



## nfsgame (15. Mai 2009)

Achso. OK .
Kommst du heut Abend dann nochmal on?


----------



## PC-FAN-Anschluss (15. Mai 2009)

Oh Gott!!!
Was haben die mit meiner CPU WU gemacht??????
88% Mindestens eine Woche Arbeit: einfach weg.
Ohne Punkte  und Fehlermeldung.


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Mai 2009)

PC-FAN-Anschluss schrieb:


> Oh Gott!!!
> Was haben die mit meiner CPU WU gemacht??????
> 88% Mindestens eine Woche Arbeit: einfach weg.
> Ohne Punkte und Fehlermeldung.


 
 Bitte?? 
Du arbeitest *seit einer Woche* an einer CPU-WU? 
Mit einem Q6600?? 

 Wie geht dass denn??


----------



## PC-FAN-Anschluss (15. Mai 2009)

Ohne SMP und zwei Stunden täglich . Außerdem ist das "grobe Kalkulation".


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (15. Mai 2009)

PC-FAN-Anschluss schrieb:


> Oh Gott!!!
> Was haben die mit meiner CPU WU gemacht??????
> 88% Mindestens eine Woche Arbeit: einfach weg.
> Ohne Punkte  und Fehlermeldung.


Mir ist der PC gestern wegen zu hohem OC abgestürzt und die SMP-WU (30%) war weg. Das sind zwar nur wenige Stunden Arbeit, aber trotzdem ärgerlich.


----------



## Fate T.H (15. Mai 2009)

Naja darüber kann man sich eigentlich nicht wirklich ärgern oder ?
Mein wer OC betreibt weiß um die gefahren


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (15. Mai 2009)

Ich wollte halt schneller falten.


----------



## The Ian (15. Mai 2009)

wer will das nicht^^


----------



## Standeck (15. Mai 2009)

Meiner Meinung und Erfahrung nach bringt OC beim Falten, Cpu und Gpu, nicht wirklich viel. Lieber die Prozessoren des Falt Server´s undervolten um so Energie einzusparen. Effizentes Folden ist viel wichtiger als 500 Punkte mehr am Tag! Das nennt sich das "Phänomen des abnehmenden Grenzertrags"

StanFOLD ist übrigens seit 5 Minuten wieder am Netz. Den werde ich mir dieses WE mal vorknöpfen zwecks Undervolten. Mal sehen wieviel man pro GPU einsparen kann.


----------



## Fate T.H (15. Mai 2009)

Naja kommt darauf an würde ich sagen wieviel OC bringt.

Die Standard VCore bei meinem i7 liegt bei etwa 1,21V jetzt liegt sie 1,26V hab aber
dafür ~ 1GHz pro Kern mehr. Auf 8 Threads gesehen macht sich das schon bemerckbar.


----------



## CheGuarana (15. Mai 2009)

@ AM: Warum stehen bei deinen F@h stats nur 2 i7´s von 4?


----------



## Standeck (15. Mai 2009)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Naja kommt darauf an würde ich sagen wieviel OC bringt.
> 
> Die Standard VCore bei meinem i7 liegt bei etwa 1,21V jetzt liegt sie 1,26V hab aber
> dafür ~ 1GHz pro Kern mehr. Auf 8 Threads gesehen macht sich das schon bemerckbar.



Ja, hast schon recht. Ich meinte halt "Extremes" OC. Und bei deiner Art OC kanns schwer die CPU crashen und der Energieverbrauch ist auch nicht viel höher. Dennoch denke ich CPU Folden ist generell nicht effizient genug, also bringt nich viel PPD fürs Geld.

Meinen i7 lasse ich nicht mehr folden. Hab die Leistungsaufnahme verglichen: 

Bei 2x SMP Client und 2x GPU Client nimmt er 450-  500 Watt Leistung auf. Die CPU ist overclocked @3500 MHz. Die zwei GTX 280 sind undervoltet per NiBitor @ 1,03 Volts.

Schließe ich die SMP Clienten nimmt das ganze System 360 Watt auf. Bei nur 4000ppd weniger. (für zwei SMP´s)

Das mag jetzt nicht viel sein aber ich hatte es schon oft das ich den Rechner zum Zocken oder Musizieren brauchte und die SMP´s bei 80 Prozent geschlossen habe und beim wieder einschalten fing er wieder bei null an. Also die ganze Kacke umsonst gefaltet. Oft reißt der eine SMP sogar den anderen mit in den Tod... doppelt dämlich.

Der SMP ist mir einfach zu unzuverlässig. Da gehört mal ne neue Version her. Das ist immer noch die erste vom März 2007. Eine halbe Ewigkeit für ne Software.

Der i7 ist aber fürs SMP Folden der beste Prozessor wegen der 8 Threads.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (15. Mai 2009)

Man nimmt nicht mehrere SMPs gleichzeitig. Der SMP benutzt schon alle Kerne und ggf. noch mehr Threads. Zwei SMPs falten jeweils nur auf halber Leistung, da ist ein einziger SMP auf voller Leistung praktischer.
Mehrere Clients gleichzeitig laufen lassen bringt nur beim "normalen" CPU-Client etwas, weil man sonst nur mit einem einzigen Thread faltet.


----------



## Standeck (15. Mai 2009)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Man nimmt nicht mehrere SMPs gleichzeitig. Der SMP benutzt schon alle Kerne und ggf. noch mehr Threads. Zwei SMPs falten jeweils nur auf halber Leistung, da ist ein einziger SMP auf voller Leistung praktischer.
> Mehrere Clients gleichzeitig laufen lassen bringt nur beim "normalen" CPU-Client etwas, weil man sonst nur mit einem einzigen Thread faltet.




ähhhht.... Nein, der SMP nutzt nur 4 Kerne. Laße ich einen SMP laufen hab ich 60 % CPU Auslastung, laße ich zwei laufen 100%.  (der i7 hat 8 Threads, also ist praktisch ein virtueller acht Kerner)

Hab mich selbst gewundert am Anfang. Aber MESeidel half mir auf die Sprünge.


----------



## Fate T.H (15. Mai 2009)

Toxy schrieb:


> @ AM: Warum stehen bei deinen F@h stats nur 2 i7´s von 4?



Ganz einfach da ich nicht VMware nutze sondern den Parallels Server der pro VM 4 Kerne nutzen kann.



Standeck schrieb:


> Schließe ich die SMP Clienten nimmt das ganze System 360 Watt auf. Bei nur 4000ppd weniger. (für zwei SMP´s)



Naja kann mich nicht beklagen denn wenn ich die schließen würde hätte ich mal eben 8k-8,5k PPD weniger. a2 Core eben 



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Man nimmt nicht mehrere SMPs gleichzeitig. Der SMP benutzt schon alle Kerne und ggf. noch mehr Threads. Zwei SMPs falten jeweils nur auf halber Leistung, da ist ein einziger SMP auf voller Leistung praktischer.
> Mehrere Clients gleichzeitig laufen lassen bringt nur beim "normalen" CPU-Client etwas, weil man sonst nur mit einem einzigen Thread faltet.



Es stimmt zwar das ein SMP alle Kerne nutzen kann solange er auch alle Kerne zu Gesicht bekommt, was aber bei VM´s zur zeit 
nicht geht da ist das höchste 4 Kerne. Da muß man dann schon 2 SMP nutzen bzw. 2 VM´s mit jeweils ein SMP Klient.

Klar könnte auch native unter Linux falten lassen nur möchte ich aber deswegen nicht auf die annehmlickeiten von Windows verzichten.


----------



## Standeck (15. Mai 2009)

Wie geht denn das mit deinen 8k? Faltest Du nur mit dem Core i7?


----------



## Fate T.H (15. Mai 2009)

Der a2 Core der momentan nur für Linux erhältlich ist performt um einiges besser
als sein a1 Core Windows pendant.

Würde die möglichkeit der virtualisierenung nicht bestehen würde ich sicher nicht Folden
da 4k PPD nicht gerade der brüller sind.

Ja ich mache ungefähr 8 - 8,5k PPD nur mit dem i7 @ 3,5GHz


----------



## Standeck (15. Mai 2009)

Nicht schlecht. Vielleicht lad ich mir auch Linux und den Clienten runter, das würde sich schon lohnen. (Du Schlitzohr )

Ich frage mich halt inwieweit die Ergebnisse vergleichbar sind. Sind das die gleichen WU´s wie unter Win?


----------



## Fate T.H (15. Mai 2009)

Standeck schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht. Vielleicht lad ich mir auch Linux und den Clienten runter, das würde sich schon lohnen. (Du Schlitzohr )
> 
> Ich frage mich halt inwieweit die Ergebnisse vergleichbar sind. Sind das die gleichen WU´s wie unter Win?



Hmm keine ahnung habe nur kurz unter Win gefaltet kann dir aber die Daten geben von den Linux WU´s.

FahMon
Projeckt Nummern -> 2669,2670,2671,2675,2676,2677
Frames -> 100
Gutschrift -> 1920

-- i7 Linux-VM 1 / 4 Kerne -- Projekt 2669

 Minimale Frame-Dauer   : 4mn 35s - 6032.29 ppd
 Gemittelte Frame-Dauer : 5mn 52s - 4712.73 ppd
 Aktuelle Frame-Dauer   : 6mn 36s - 4189.09 ppd
 L3F-Frame-Dauer        : 6mn 37s - 4178.54 ppd
 Effektive Frame-Dauer  : 6mn 42s - 4126.57 ppd


----------



## CheGuarana (15. Mai 2009)

Dumme NoobFrage: Ist die WU wieder weg?



> [15:49:38] Completed 85%
> [15:53:47] mdrun_gpu returned
> [15:53:47] NANs detected on GPU
> [15:53:47]
> ...


----------



## Fate T.H (15. Mai 2009)

Möchtest du jetzt eine ehrliche antwort oder lieber nicht ?

Denke du kannst es dir denken wenn da steht - Error: Could not read unit 00 file. Removing from queue.


----------



## CheGuarana (15. Mai 2009)

Alles klärchen!
Schon wieder GPU2 und schonwieder 6h umsonst Stromverbrauch...


----------



## Standeck (15. Mai 2009)

Toxy schrieb:


> Alles klärchen!
> Schon wieder GPU2 und schonwieder 6h umsonst Stromverbrauch...



Ja, deshalb siehe meinen Post etwas weiter oben.... Der SMP ist einfach zu unzuverlässig....


----------



## Doandu (15. Mai 2009)

und ich bekomme immer nur Wus mit 353 Punkten


----------



## Standeck (15. Mai 2009)

Doandu schrieb:


> und ich bekomme immer nur Wus mit 353 Punkten



Das ist kein Problem weil die schneller fertig werden. Wenn Du den ganzen Tag solche WUßs machst hast Du auch nicht weniger PPD insgesamt. (Zumindest nicht viel)


----------



## Doandu (15. Mai 2009)

ja, das problem ist nur, dass er um eine Bestätigung bittet, wenn eine WU fertig ist und ohne diese bestätigung rechnet er nicht weiter. Also muss ich immer da sein, wenn eine WU fertig ist und das bin ich net immer^^ Über nacht ist es noch schlimmer, aber da lasse ich ihn meistens nicht rechnen


----------



## Leopardgecko (15. Mai 2009)

Doandu schrieb:


> und ich bekomme immer nur Wus mit 353 Punkten





Standeck schrieb:


> Das ist kein Problem weil die schneller fertig werden. Wenn Du den ganzen Tag solche WUßs machst hast Du auch nicht weniger PPD insgesamt. (Zumindest nicht viel)



Ich wäre froh, wenn ich nur die 353er WU's bekäme.
Damit hätte ich wesentlich mehr ppd's als mit den anderen.




Doandu schrieb:


> ja, das problem ist nur, dass er um eine Bestätigung bittet, wenn eine WU fertig ist und ohne diese bestätigung rechnet er nicht weiter. Also muss ich immer da sein, wenn eine WU fertig ist und das bin ich net immer^^ Über nacht ist es noch schlimmer, aber da lasse ich ihn meistens nicht rechnen



Schau mal in der Configuration des Client nach, ob du bei *Connection* unter *Ask before using Netzwork* einen Haken hast.
Falls ja, mach den weg, dann sollte der Client nicht mehr nachfragen, was er machen soll.


----------



## Fate T.H (15. Mai 2009)

Dann mußte in der Config nur die Option ändern auf No ->  Ask before fetching/sending work (no/yes) [no]?
Dann macht er ohne dich zu fragen weiter.


----------



## Standeck (15. Mai 2009)

Doandu schrieb:


> ja, das problem ist nur, dass er um eine Bestätigung bittet, wenn eine WU fertig ist und ohne diese bestätigung rechnet er nicht weiter. Also muss ich immer da sein, wenn eine WU fertig ist und das bin ich net immer^^ Über nacht ist es noch schlimmer, aber da lasse ich ihn meistens nicht rechnen



Häh, was ist das denn für ein Schmarrn? Mach mal Rechtsklick auf den Clienten, Configure wählen, Reiter Connection und mach das häkchen weg bei "Ask before using network". Dann sollte das kein Problem mehr sein.
Dont you know its gonna be, schubidu, alright, schubidu its gonna be schubidu......LOL

Edit: Damn zu langsam!


----------



## Doandu (15. Mai 2009)

und wie stelle ich es bei der Konsole ein?


----------



## Standeck (15. Mai 2009)

Doandu schrieb:


> und wie stelle ich es bei der Konsole ein?



starte die Console mit dem Flag "-configonly" und arbeite dich durch die Einstellungen. Denke so gehts.


----------



## Doandu (15. Mai 2009)

ok, thx
ich werde das mal versuchen wenn die 2 Wus durch sind


----------



## DanielX (15. Mai 2009)

Ja Mann Platz 100 und steigend.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (15. Mai 2009)

Ich falte immer ganz normale ~2.000er SMP-WUs (WU-Größe "big"). Die brauchen auf einem Phenom II knapp 17 Stunden. Das gibt fast 3.000 PPD. Mit OC geht es natürlich schneller.
Ich weiß nicht, wie viele Punkte es genau sind, aber es sind etwa 2.000.


----------



## crackajack (15. Mai 2009)

Standeck schrieb:


> Ich frage mich halt inwieweit die Ergebnisse vergleichbar sind. Sind das die gleichen WU´s wie unter Win?


Projekt 2669 mit 1920Punkten kommt unter Linux genauso wie unter Win.
Unter Win ist das sowas wie die 511-Puntke-WUs für GPU, unter Linux aber Standard und toll.
Eine "normale" WU unter Win bringt bei mir 2700-2800ppd, die 2669 hat dagegen 2000ppd- auf vier Kernen. Unter Linux arbeitet die WU mit 2500ppd- auf zwei Kernen! Also sowieso knappp an dem Optimalergebnis dran und ich habe damit ja noch immer zwei Kerne komplett frei....
Und da jede VM nichts von der anderen mitbekommt ist das mit zwei SMPs natürlich überhaupt kein Problem. Mit zwei SMPs unter Win könnte ich die Leistung auch auf etwas über 3000ppd bringen, bringt aber nichts wenn immer der eine client den Fortschritt des anderen zerschisst. Wie bei dir eben.


----------



## _Snaker_ (15. Mai 2009)

yea, bin nun Platz 8 in der Top Producers Liste 
sehr viel höher werden wir nicht steigen können, trotzdem beachtliche leistung die bei zwei GTX260 zusammenkommt!

Nun muss nur noch dieses elendige "Unstable_Machine" Problem gelöst werden, damit ich meine hier noch rumliegende 8800GT auch noch zum Falten bringen kann


----------



## CheGuarana (15. Mai 2009)

> [19:17:31] mdrun_gpu returned
> [19:17:31] NANs detected on GPU
> [19:17:31]
> [19:17:31] Folding@home Core Shutdown: UNSTABLE_MACHINE
> ...



Und wieder stürzt GPU2 ab!!! Würde GPU2 bitte damit aufhören?!


----------



## Leopardgecko (16. Mai 2009)

Juhuuuu!  Ich habe soeben den 1. Platz der Top 20 Producer übernommen! 
Wenn's denn so bleibt, überhole ich in ca. 14,5 Jahren auch SilentKilla...


----------



## Standeck (16. Mai 2009)

Leopardgecko schrieb:


> Juhuuuu!  Ich habe soeben den 1. Platz der Top 20 Producer übernommen!
> Wenn's denn so bleibt, überhole ich in ca. 14,5 Jahren auch SilentKilla...



Yeah, jetzt gehts aber ganz schön ab in unserm Team. Lauter 15k+ Falter!  Und die 30k ler nehmen fast schon infaltionär zu!  

Glückwunsch!


----------



## CheGuarana (16. Mai 2009)

Ich bin auch bald ein 15k falta! - Das reimt sich!


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (16. Mai 2009)

Schade, dass ich kein Geld für einen F@H-Server habe. Sonst würde ich mehr für unser Team tun. Wenn ich könnte, würde ich mir eine ganze Folding-Farm besorgen.


----------



## The Ian (16. Mai 2009)

wer würde das nicht *träum*


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (16. Mai 2009)

Ich hätte gerne die Kontrolle über Roadrunner. Damit würde ich SilentKilla sofort überholen.


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Mai 2009)

Leopardgecko schrieb:


> Juhuuuu! Ich habe soeben den 1. Platz der Top 20 Producer übernommen!
> Wenn's denn so bleibt, überhole ich in ca. 14,5 Jahren auch SilentKilla...


 
Erstmal grats dafür - aber

Ist schon erstaunlich wie wir anderen, die noch dazwischen liegen, überhaupt ncht zählen


----------



## The Ian (16. Mai 2009)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Ich hätte gerne die Kontrolle über Roadrunner. Damit würde ich SilentKilla sofort überholen.



da bracht man ja jahre um den entgültig einzurichten, dass dan auch keine probs entstehen


----------



## PC-FAN-Anschluss (16. Mai 2009)

Tja, wenn ich mein Geld nicht selbstsüchtig  in die Hardware meines PCs stecken würde und die Verantwortung der Stromkosten tragen würde, hätte ich schon längst einen eigenen Server am Werk. Aber ich bin nicht so besessen davon tausende von Punkten zu bekommen. Würde ich gerne, kann ich aber nicht. Und warum sollte der PC unnötig stundenlang laufen? Kann man die Punkte etwa einlösen? Darum falte ich höööchstens eine Stunde lang unbeaufsichtigt. Ich muss mir mal ein Leistungsmessgerät anschaffen. Dann kann ich mal nachrechnen...


----------



## DanielX (16. Mai 2009)

So gerade erstmal die Karte von meinem Bruder auch zum folden gebracht, wenn er den schon den ganzen Tag wegen seinem Penner-Game laufen haben muss kann er auch der Menschheit und mir dienen. 

MfG DanielX


----------



## SilentKilla (16. Mai 2009)

@ Bumblebee

Glückwunsch zu 5 Mio Punkten. 

@ all

Mich überholt so schnell keiner.


----------



## DanielX (16. Mai 2009)

Gibts einen Parameter mit dem man dem GPU-Client sagen soll das er nur kleine Projekte bearbeiten soll?

MfG DanielX


----------



## Fate T.H (16. Mai 2009)

Nein gibt es nicht würde auch kein sinn ergeben sowas.


----------



## PC-FAN-Anschluss (16. Mai 2009)

Das ist jetzt schon die zweite cpu-WU, die einfach abgebrochen wurde .
Keine Fehlermeldung. Was ist das blos? Glücklicherweise war sie erst bei 6%.


----------



## steffen0278 (16. Mai 2009)

Versuchs mal mit nur einem Client


----------



## PC-FAN-Anschluss (16. Mai 2009)

Warum können nicht mal die wirklichen Punkte in der Signatur angezeigt werden? Kennt jemdand den Aktualisierungsplan der Ergebnisse?


----------



## _Snaker_ (16. Mai 2009)

alle 3 stunden werden sie aktualisiert


----------



## DanielX (16. Mai 2009)

@AM-Subaru

Würde schon Sinn machen, da mein Bruder nur ne 8600GT mit 512MB DDR2 hatt und da braucht nen 511Punkte Projekt ca. 15 Stunden.

Und da der auch nicht immer 24/7 foldet kann der so recht schnell an die Fälligkeit kommen.

Und wenns nicht geht dann gehts halt leider net. 

MfG DanielX


----------



## The Ian (16. Mai 2009)

es werden doch die wirklichen punkte angezeigt nur ist die aktualisierungsrate 3h wann genau das nächste mal aktualisiert wird siehst du direkt auf der seite und die aktualisierungsrate reicht auch völlig zu


----------



## nfsgame (16. Mai 2009)

Zumal ein kleinerer Rhytmus technisch nicht möglich wäre, weil erstens die Rohdaten von Stanford nur alle drei Stunden zur verfügung gestellt werden und zweitens der Rechenaufwand sonst zu hoch wäre.


----------



## Zoon (17. Mai 2009)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...-euch-gerade-total-thread-505.html#post788824


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Mai 2009)

Zoon schrieb:


> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...-euch-gerade-total-thread-505.html#post788824


 
Mein Beileid 

Ich hoff mal, dass die im GraKa-Himmel meine 8800 GT und meine 260 GTX/216/55 trifft (aufmerksame Mitleser kennen meine Pein)


----------



## schrotflinte56 (17. Mai 2009)

auch mein beileid.
sowas tut immer weh...
da hilft auch das wissen nicht das dass immer passieren kann.

mfg


----------



## Doandu (17. Mai 2009)

mann, ihr zerschiesst eure Grakas ja reihenweise

auch mein Beileid, ich werde für sie beten^^


----------



## _Snaker_ (17. Mai 2009)

unter andauernder volllast scheinen sie realtiv schnell ihren Geist aufzugeben. Deshalb werde ich ersteinmal keine Modifikation an meiner Graka vornehmen, so kann ich im Falle eines Defekts die Garantie in Anspruch nehmen


----------



## schub97 (17. Mai 2009)

ich aflte udn falte udn bekomm keine punkte!

graka:geforce 9300 GE,auf Standard kackt sonst ab.

Prozi:intel pentium d 925,nicht übertaktet.

os:vista x86 SP2RC

internet auch alles ok,er zeigt dann auch immer f@h:attempting to send results an.

hat am anfang auch geklappt schließlcih hab 11382 Punkte.


----------



## schrotflinte56 (17. Mai 2009)

Danke Toxy das du mir die F@hmon Livestats eingerichtet hast
Jetzt kann ich endlich auch von der Arbeit aus einen Blick auf meinen F@hmon
werfen...
Ist echt praktisch vor allen dingen für den nächsten Urlaub, da will ich mal den Rächner anlassen

mfg


----------



## nfsgame (17. Mai 2009)

Falls jemand auch Fahmon als Webapp haben will: Ich hab auf meinem Server noch fünf FTP-Slots zur Verfügung. Bei Interesse einfach melden .


----------



## CheGuarana (17. Mai 2009)

@ schrotflinte: Selbstverständlich!


----------



## lordraphael (17. Mai 2009)

Schon mal wieder jemand die Team stats angeschaut?
Wir gehen grade ab wie Schnitzel 

mfg


----------



## nfsgame (17. Mai 2009)

lordraphael schrieb:


> Schon mal wieder jemand die Team stats angeschaut?
> Wir gehen grade ab wie Schnitzel
> 
> mfg


Jau!


----------



## PC-FAN-Anschluss (17. Mai 2009)

Platz 35!

Boah, meine 8800GT geht ab wie eine Rakete!!! Ich weiß garnicht, wie ich es ohne die ausgehalten hab. Hat micht viele Punkte gekostet. Da Company of Heroes immer nur im Fenstermodus ein Bild hat, spiele ich Rainbow Six Ravenshiel. Dabei krieg ich immernoch min. 3800ppd nur von der GraKa. Dazu noch meine zwei Gromacs33 cpu-Clienten mit jeweils mehr als 600ppd...
Meine aktuellen Projekte dabei sind interessanterweise vieeeeel schneller als die vorherigen (225p) und haben mehr Punkte(749).


----------



## nfsgame (17. Mai 2009)

Platz 35 sind wir schon länger . Gabs sogar ne News auf der Main zu .

Merkwürdigerweise bekomm ich für meine Singlecoreclients nur 225er WUs .


----------



## PC-FAN-Anschluss (17. Mai 2009)

Die brauchen ja lange...


----------



## The Ian (17. Mai 2009)

die sind total fehlbewertet worden meiner meinung nach die müssten so um die 900 punkte bringen dann würde auch die rechenzeit mit den ppd der anderen projekte übereinstimmen


----------



## CheGuarana (17. Mai 2009)

*update* mein P3 ist gerade bei 21,5%...innerhalb von 54Tagen werde ich as dicke schaffen.^^


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (17. Mai 2009)

Ich habe mir gerade FahMon geholt. Schönes Programm.
Meine SMP-WUs bringen 1760 Punkte und mein Phenom II (3,5 GHz OC) schafft 2.946,98 PPD. Ich muss noch ein kleines bisschen ocen, um über 3.000 PPD zu kommen.


----------



## nfsgame (17. Mai 2009)

Du musst nicht weiter OCn. Es reicht wenn du In VMWare den SMP unter Linux installierst. Schon hast du ca. das doppelte an PPD .


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (17. Mai 2009)

Mit einem nativen Linux kann man natürlich noch besser falten. Schade, dass dann der GPU-Client nicht mehr funktioniert.


----------



## Julian Kruck (17. Mai 2009)

Hey jungs und mädels!
Ich meld mich mal nach längerer Abwesenheit wieder zurück. Mein Server hat sich immer noch nicht vom Crash des Festplatten-Controllers erholt hab 3Tb dabei verloren...bin grad am wiederherstellen mit 2. PC.
Nun überleg ich mir, ob ich ned glei AMD-Bundle verkaufen soll und wieder auf guten alten 775 umsteigen soll is ne verzwicktesache iwie, weil der Festplattencontroller von dem Board einfach nicht will und das Board mir dadurch wahnsinnig unsympathisch wurde was würdet ihr machen? Geld is natürlich nicht im überfluss vorhanden
nur das zu meinem aktuellen status...

nun noch ne frage: schon mal jemand ne HD4770 falten lassen? Funktioniert das unproblematisch? Meint ihr dass auch 2x HD4770 laufen unproblematisch laufen? die dinger müssten doch PPD7Watt mäßig das beste sein, oder?


----------



## nfsgame (17. Mai 2009)

PPD/Watt-Mäßig sind die Nvidia Geforce 8800GT/9800GT immernoch ungeschlagen, dank mistiger Treiberoptimierung seitens AMD.


----------



## MESeidel (17. Mai 2009)

@Julian Kruck

Du hast ein RAID auf Intel Board Controller erstellt und wolltest es auf AMD Board weiter nutzen??


----------



## Julian Kruck (17. Mai 2009)

Nein, wollte die Controller nur mal als normal laufen lassen. also nicht mal raid...vll probier ich noch mal mein glück mit nem extra Raid-Controller...
hat schon wer eine HD4770 an folden?


----------



## MESeidel (17. Mai 2009)

Ok dann hat sich's erledigt^^


----------



## Julian Kruck (17. Mai 2009)

So wahnsinnig bin ich ned und versuch des ohne backup und bewusstsein möglicher folgen ned 

Gibts jetz schon PPD-Werte für ne HD4770? wird knapp hinter einer HD4850 liegen oder?


----------



## CheGuarana (17. Mai 2009)

Laut bit-tech 2299 PPD.


----------



## Julian Kruck (17. Mai 2009)

Hmmm, joa, die kommt tz iwann mal rein
Nur noch die Frage: Intel vs. AMD...oh mann des gibt nochmal ordentlich kopf zerbrechen in langweiligen schulstunden


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (17. Mai 2009)

Toxy schrieb:


> Laut bit-tech 2299 PPD.


Da ist ja mein Phenom II schneller.


----------



## Julian Kruck (17. Mai 2009)

Mein X3350 mit 3,2 hat dazumals so 1900 gschafft...nicht schlecht der Phenom.
Des wär natürlich auch no eine Option für mich...ach verdammt, qual der wahl, mit sinn und unsinn verbunden ist gar nicht so leicht ich brauch nutzungsziele...

Aber iwann bin ich schonmal wieder am start beim folden


----------



## lordraphael (17. Mai 2009)

Bräuchte mal schnell hilfe ich hab den gpu client und eine 4870.
Jetzt wollte ich gerade noch nen cpu client dazulaufen lassen jedoch sinken dadurch die werte der gpu extrem ab, hab ne core 2 6600@3,4
Wie soll ich den cpu client einrichten??
Und noch ne Frage was is den die optimale flush interval für ne 4870??

mfg


----------



## CheGuarana (17. Mai 2009)

Julian Kruck schrieb:


> Mein X3350 mit 3,2 hat dazumals so 1900 gschafft...nicht schlecht der Phenom.
> Des wär natürlich auch no eine Option für mich...ach verdammt, qual der wahl, mit sinn und unsinn verbunden ist gar nicht so leicht ich brauch nutzungsziele...
> 
> Aber iwann bin ich schonmal wieder am start beim folden



Also ich bin normalerweise Grundsätzlich für ATI und AMD.
Jedoch für meinen Fah Server habe ich AMD und nVidia gewählt, schon allein wegen den fahun optimierten Treibern der ATI Grakas.
Ansonsten ist bei mir halt ATI Standard aber 3000PPD für zwei 3780er Kerne ist echt bitter.


----------



## _Snaker_ (17. Mai 2009)

bekomme grade keine neuen WUs in den GPU Client oO



> [20:37:13] + Attempting to get work packet
> [20:37:13] - Will indicate memory of 4093 MB
> [20:37:13] - Connecting to assignment server
> [20:37:13] Connecting to http://assign-GPU.stanford.edu:8080/
> ...


----------



## Standeck (17. Mai 2009)

Ich auch nicht. 3 GPU Clienten liegen brach grad (Attempted to get work packet). Woran liegts?


----------



## schrotflinte56 (17. Mai 2009)

Bei mir ist das gleiche Problem. Bekomme seit 4 stunden keine neue WU

mfg


----------



## Doandu (17. Mai 2009)

bei mir wars heute schon mal das selbe. ich hatte zwei 768er Wus abgeschlossen, dann kamen zwei 1888er rein. Der erste cleint lief damit perfekt, doch der zweite hatte immer die Fehlermeldung "Attempt #1  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry."


----------



## Standeck (17. Mai 2009)

schrotflinte56 schrieb:


> Bei mir ist das gleiche Problem. Bekomme seit 4 stunden keine neue WU
> 
> mfg




Schon komisch. Scheint wenigstens bei Stanford und nicht an uns zu liegen.

StanFOLD arbeitet aber. Alle acht GPU´s. Die neuste ist von 22.17 Uhr.
Eine 768er WU.


----------



## _Snaker_ (17. Mai 2009)

nun hab ich eine bekommen, der server der die WUs verteilt scheint wohl ziemlich beschäftigt zu sein

€: so nun braucht mein 2. client ne WU, bekommt aber keine. mal sehen wie lange es diesmal dauert


----------



## Doandu (17. Mai 2009)

evtl. gibts ja so einen Rückstau wie neulich bei Google


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (17. Mai 2009)

Ich habe in Wikipedia gelesen, dass CUDA plattformunabhängig ist. Da kam ich auf die Idee, den GPU-Client unter Linux laufen zu lassen (mit WINE). Was haltet ihr davon?
Erstmal will ich aber einen Win7-Skin für Linux, alles soll genauso aussehen wie unter Win7.


----------



## schrotflinte56 (17. Mai 2009)

jetzt habe ich endlich mal wieder eine bekommen...
mann, mann, mann, was die sich dabei denken?

mfg


----------



## MESeidel (17. Mai 2009)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Ich habe in Wikipedia gelesen, dass CUDA plattformunabhängig ist. Da kam ich auf die Idee, den GPU-Client unter Linux laufen zu lassen (mit WINE). Was haltet ihr davon?



Das gibt's doch schon ;o)
Performance ist aber nicht so berauschend...

Folding Forum • View forum - unOfficial Linux GPU (WINE wrapper) (3rd party support)


----------



## D!str(+)yer (18. Mai 2009)

Platz 34


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (18. Mai 2009)

Hier am Schul-PC ist leider kein F@H. Ich muss den Admin mal darauf aufmerksam machen, dass hier viel Rechenleistung sinnlos verpufft und dass man diese für einen guten Zweck spenden kann. Natürlich würde ich für mich falten lassen, aber das muss ich denen ja nicht sagen.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (18. Mai 2009)

Das ist ne gute Idee! Wir haben ja grade erst in einem der Räume PC's mit Sempron 2800+ bekommen 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## CheGuarana (18. Mai 2009)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Hier am Schul-PC ist leider kein F@H. Ich muss den Admin mal darauf aufmerksam machen, dass hier viel Rechenleistung sinnlos verpufft und dass man diese für einen guten Zweck spenden kann. Natürlich würde ich für mich falten lassen, aber das muss ich denen ja nicht sagen.



Bei meinem Schatz am Rechner habe ich einfach alles erzählt wies wirklich stimmt, und gesagt sie könne meinen "Server"^^  mitbenutzen...(Malte Schmidt PC)


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Mai 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Platz 34


 
Ah - es hat's einer gemerkt - bravo

Und natürlich *GRATS *uns allen


----------



## CheGuarana (18. Mai 2009)

Noch eine differenz von 17,840,685 Punkten...dann schon 33!!!


----------



## DanielX (18. Mai 2009)

Super Platz 34. 

Und ich habs auf den Platz 22 der Top-Producer geschaft. 

MfG DanielX


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Mai 2009)

DanielX schrieb:


> Und ich habs auf den Platz 22 der Top-Producer geschafft.


 
Fein fein 



DanielX schrieb:


> Super Platz 35.


 
Den Teil versteh ich nicht - Schreibfehler oder hab ich was versäumt


----------



## DanielX (18. Mai 2009)

Go Schreibfehler Go. 

Also Gratz auf die 34.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (18. Mai 2009)

Ich will Folding-Server:
Einen Homeserver, der für alles mögliche dient (Netzwerkspeicher, Webserver, F@H, ...), auf diesem soll FahMon laufen und LiveStats machen. Die F@H-Programmordner der einzelnen PCs sollen Netzwerkfreigaben sein, sodass FahMon auf die Logdateien zugreifen und eine Übersicht für alle PCs erstellen kann.
Ein paar High-Performance-Server mit je 8 GPUs. Derzeit wären das 4x GTX 295, bald 4x HD 5870 X2 oder 4x GTX 395.
Wassergekühlte High-Performance-Server mit 7 Dual-GPU-Grafikkarten (Singleslot-WaKühler, überflüssiges Slotblech entfernt) -> 14 GPUs! Im Idealfall könnte man mit dem kochend heißen Kühlwasser Strom erzeugen (Energierückgewinnung).


----------



## CheGuarana (18. Mai 2009)

Krasse wünsche haste.^^


----------



## nichtraucher91 (18. Mai 2009)

Toxy schrieb:


> Bei meinem Schatz am Rechner habe ich einfach alles erzählt wies wirklich stimmt, und gesagt sie könne meinen "Server"^^  mitbenutzen...(Malte Schmidt PC)




Ähh wie jetzt?! Scheck ik net!
kannst du das mal eben nochmal deutlicher erklären?

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## CheGuarana (18. Mai 2009)

Ich habe bisschen gesponnen und ihr nicht gesagt dass sie sich ein eigenes Profil erstellen könnte...


----------



## Doandu (18. Mai 2009)

tzzzzz, sowas macht man doch nicht^^


----------



## CheGuarana (18. Mai 2009)

Es ist doch für den guten Zweck.^^


----------



## The Ian (18. Mai 2009)

jop für deinen xD


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Mai 2009)

Toxy schrieb:


> Es ist doch für den guten Zweck.^^


 
Aha...
Schatz anlügen für einen guten Zweck ist ok

Nicht zu vergessen der "gute Zweck" ist *nicht* das Falten für Stanford
Der gute Zweck ist "ich krieg alle Punkte gutgeschrieben" 

Ich kann da nur einen alten Spruch zitieren
"Wer solche Freunde hat braucht keine Feinde"


----------



## The Ian (18. Mai 2009)

naja wenn ich jemanden überreden würde, dann würd ich auch nicht sagen, dass es mehr als nur meinen acc gibt xD
nicht alles zu sagen heißt ja nicht, dass man lügt


----------



## CheGuarana (18. Mai 2009)

Ich habe ja nicht gelogen...ich habe nur gesagt sie darf meinen verwenden...

Ausserdem merkkert nicht rum, denn das sind Punkte fürs Team!^^


----------



## Doandu (18. Mai 2009)

wir meckern nicht, wir diskutieren nur


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (18. Mai 2009)

Ich habe einen neuen Nutzer angeworben: Flenor_Eldar. Wenn ich fies wäre, könnte ich ihn auch für mich falten lassen. Das habe ich aber nicht gemacht, er faltet für sich. Er faltet für unser Team.


----------



## CheGuarana (18. Mai 2009)

Ich habe ebenfalls geworben, aber er möchte keinen eigenen Acc. also völlig freiwillig!

Live


----------



## DanielX (18. Mai 2009)

Bei mir foldet nen Kollege mit, hab ihn aber auch gefragt, und er findet es auch cooler nen starken Acount zu haben anstatt für sich selbst nen paar Pünktchen zu machen. 

MfG DanielX


----------



## CheGuarana (18. Mai 2009)

Ich muss noch dazu sagen, nicht wundern warum er gerade nur 400PPD hat, er zoggt gerade


----------



## D!str(+)yer (18. Mai 2009)

bekommt ihr noch neue WUs für den GPU client -.-?
Bei mir läufts jetz ne ganze zeit schon leer...


----------



## Doandu (18. Mai 2009)

mein 1888er ist gerade fertig geworden und jetzt kommt wieder die gleiche Fehlermeldung wie gestern

die stats sind auch nicht erreichbar


----------



## Muschkote (18. Mai 2009)

Jo, ich hab das gleiche Problem und bekomm keine neue WU. Ich schätze, dass Sie der exorbitanten Faltleistung unseres Teams nicht gewachsen sind und deshalb keine neuen WU´s nachliefern können.


----------



## CheGuarana (18. Mai 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> bekommt ihr noch neue WUs für den GPU client -.-?
> Bei mir läufts jetz ne ganze zeit schon leer...




Bei xelakon läuftz auch leer, ich habe zum Glück (ausnahmsweise) für jeden GPU einen 511er WU...die dauern noch. ;]


----------



## nichtraucher91 (18. Mai 2009)

ich bekomme atm auch keine 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Robär (18. Mai 2009)

Ich leider auch nicht, aber ich tippe ma drauf, dass Muschkote richtig liegt


----------



## The Ian (18. Mai 2009)

ich hab noch ne fast neue 1888 wu die reicht noch ein bissel^^


----------



## 30sectomars (18. Mai 2009)

Na, dann liegt dasvlt ja auch da dran, dass meine Clients nicht mehr arbeiten. Die schaffen als ein bissl aber brechen kurz drauf ab und nichts geht mehr


----------



## The Ian (18. Mai 2009)

das heißt aber auch, dass du wus bekommst, was die anderen nicht machen demzufolge ist bi dir definitiv was faul...hast du deine karten geoct (geiles word find ich)?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (18. Mai 2009)

ich hab grade wieder eine bekommen 

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (18. Mai 2009)

Gut, dass der SMP-Client noch WUs kriegt.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (18. Mai 2009)

Da ist irgendwas faul -.-!



> [16:50:56] + Could not connect to Assignment Server
> [16:50:56] + Could not connect to Assignment Server 2
> [16:50:56] + Couldn't get work instructions.
> [16:50:56] - Attempt #7  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
> ...


----------



## nichtraucher91 (18. Mai 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> > [17:28:49] - Attempt #10  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
> > Waiting before retry.



ich glaube bei mir war ein 8 da drin. hat das etwas zu bedeuten?

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## D!str(+)yer (18. Mai 2009)

Jetzt gehts wieder


----------



## The Ian (18. Mai 2009)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> ich glaube bei mir war ein 8 da drin. hat das etwas zu bedeuten?
> 
> lg
> nichtraucher91



wo drin?


----------



## Thornscape (18. Mai 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Jetzt gehts wieder



Naja, halbherzig. Die WUs bleiben immer mal wieder aus. Ein wenig warten, zwischendurch Client neustarten und dann kommt wieder was.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (18. Mai 2009)

The Ian schrieb:


> wo drin?



nach dem "#" in dem was ich von D!str(+)yer Zitiert habe.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## D!str(+)yer (18. Mai 2009)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> nach dem "#" in dem was ich von D!str(+)yer Zitiert habe.
> 
> lg
> Nichtraucher91




Die zahl bedeutet nur die anzahl der Verbindungsversuche


----------



## The Ian (18. Mai 2009)

jetzt hat auch die cpu probleme mit neuen wus -.-

edit: schon wieder vorbei xD


----------



## CheGuarana (18. Mai 2009)

Da hab ich gerade Glück da meine CPU nicht mitmacht!^^

Jedoch ist in 90min GPU1 dran. :/


----------



## 30sectomars (18. Mai 2009)

The Ian schrieb:


> das heißt aber auch, dass du wus bekommst, was die anderen nicht machen demzufolge ist bi dir definitiv was faul...hast du deine karten geoct (geiles word find ich)?



Ja ,die Karte ist geoced, läuft aber seid ein par Tagen stabil damit. Ich habe hier schon einen Thread aufgemacht bezüglich des Themas^^


----------



## The Ian (18. Mai 2009)

na wegen ocen muss es nicht immer stabil laufen, sondern nach ner gewissen zeit erst instabil werden...war bei mir auch so


----------



## CheGuarana (18. Mai 2009)

Eben...

...takte die Karte am besten mal bisschen @ stock.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (18. Mai 2009)

Toxy schrieb:


> Jedoch ist in 90min GPU1 dran. :/


Bei GPU1 habe ich erstmal an den alten GPU-Client gedacht, der schon seit ca. einem Jahr nicht mehr funzt, weil Stanford ihn deaktiviert hat. Da habe ich gedacht: "wtf?". 
Aber jetzt ist mir klar, dass du 2 GPUs falten lässt und diese nummerierst.


----------



## CheGuarana (18. Mai 2009)

Siehe LiveStats...^^


----------



## 30sectomars (18. Mai 2009)

The Ian schrieb:


> na wegen ocen muss es nicht immer stabil laufen, sondern nach ner gewissen zeit erst instabil werden...war bei mir auch so



Hier mal die gewünschten Temps. Ist alles im Leerlauf, außer der Przi, der folded


----------



## CheGuarana (19. Mai 2009)

ICh bekomme immernoch keine Graka WU´s -.-


----------



## The Ian (19. Mai 2009)

30sectomars schrieb:


> Hier mal die gewünschten Temps. Ist alles im Leerlauf, außer der Przi, der folded



das hat auch nicht unbedingt was mit den temps zu tun...der kann sich auch einfach so verhaspeln, obwohls dem kalt genug ist...probiers einfach mal aus und takte die karte wieder auf standart und falte dann man wenns dann funktioniert weißte ja worans liegt und kannst dich dann erneut an die grenze rantasten bis es wieder instabil läuft


----------



## CheGuarana (19. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sachtma, bekomme ich die Punkte trotzdem?
Das zeigt einmal nichtz an, aber in der Console steht ja Malte Schmidt PC?!


----------



## The Ian (19. Mai 2009)

ich erkenn bei deinem bild absolut 0 das ist zu klein wenn mans anklickt


----------



## Fate T.H (19. Mai 2009)

Einfach das /thumb/ durch /img/ ersetzen


----------



## CheGuarana (19. Mai 2009)

Bild: neue00cu4e.jpg - abload.de

Ich weiss ich hätte es hier hochlasden solen.
Also wat bedeutet dat nu?


----------



## Fate T.H (19. Mai 2009)

Denke das es ein auslesefehler ist von FahMon da ja die Daten in der Konsole stehen.


----------



## CheGuarana (19. Mai 2009)

Ok dann bin ich beruhigt.^^


----------



## Thornscape (19. Mai 2009)

Jubb, um Benutzerdaten zu übernehmen braucht FahMon immer ein wenig. Solange sie im Client aber richtig eingetragen sind, ist alles in Ordnung.


----------



## CheGuarana (19. Mai 2009)

Nun, ich meinte nicht die LiveStats!?

Und bei anderen gehtz sofort, jetzt ist es immernoch so.


----------



## schrotflinte56 (19. Mai 2009)

meine gpu hat schon wieder seit 5 stunden keine WU mehr bekommen
das ist doch zum irre werden.

Denken die etwa ich mache das nur zum spass??? 

mfg


----------



## CheGuarana (19. Mai 2009)

Bei mir hat ein neustart des Clients geholfen.

PS: Mein Server ist sein 2h online!
Ein Update des Tagebuches kommt heute abend!
Der P3 ist gerade bei 33%!^^


----------



## schrotflinte56 (19. Mai 2009)

hab ich auch schon ein paar mal versucht aber ohne erfolg!

mfg


----------



## CheGuarana (19. Mai 2009)

Hast du mal den Work ordner gelöscht?
Hat bei mir auch geklappt.


----------



## schrotflinte56 (19. Mai 2009)

werd ich nachher mal probieren ...
aber jetze erstmal cs1.6 zum entfrusten

mfg


----------



## DanielX (19. Mai 2009)

Hab jetzt auch endlich wieder ne WU bekommen, und es ist ne 353Punkte WU die sau abgeht, da macht die GTX280 9000ppd. 

MfG DanielX


----------



## CheGuarana (19. Mai 2009)

Mein Server mach damit nur 2500PPD das ist die hälfte vom erwarteten. Pro Graka.


----------



## PC-FAN-Anschluss (19. Mai 2009)

Ich ärgere mich darüber, dass bei mir nie in der Signatur meine täglich erworbenen Punkte stehen.


----------



## CheGuarana (19. Mai 2009)

Dann musst halt die Wus früh uploaden, dann haste die Chance, dass die abends drauf stehen.


----------



## PC-FAN-Anschluss (19. Mai 2009)

Ja, aber sag mir WIE? Ich bin selten vor 14 Uhr am PC.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (19. Mai 2009)

Ich lass den PC auch oft unbeaufsichtigt falten. Ich muss ja nicht davor sitzen.


----------



## DanielX (19. Mai 2009)

Mal ne Frage an die Experten, woran kann das liegen das der Rechner vom Kollegen beim folden alles zum lagen bringt, selbst Opera?

Hardware:
e6420 @ 3,2Ghz
4GB Cosair 800Mhz 
8800GT

Hab auch schon mit der CPU-Last vom Client und dem Flush_Interval probiert, hatt aber alles nix geholfen.

MfG DanielX


----------



## CheGuarana (19. Mai 2009)

Alsoeigentlich dürfte der GPU Client nichtmal 3% der Prozileistung - SCHÖNES WORT!^^ brauchen?!


----------



## DanielX (19. Mai 2009)

Ich weiß und ausgelastet ist das System auch so gut wie garnicht, nur ab und zu mal nen paar Sprünge?

MfG DanielX


----------



## benjasso (19. Mai 2009)

Vielleicht liegt's am Treiber? Bei mir läuft der neuste WHQL unter Win7 auch grottig.


----------



## DanielX (19. Mai 2009)

Wäre ne Möglichkeit, da auf dem Rechner bestimmt nen recht alter Treiber ist, werd ich demnächst mal antesten. 

MfG DanielX


----------



## 30sectomars (19. Mai 2009)

The Ian schrieb:


> das hat auch nicht unbedingt was mit den temps zu tun...der kann sich auch einfach so verhaspeln, obwohls dem kalt genug ist...probiers einfach mal aus und takte die karte wieder auf standart und falte dann man wenns dann funktioniert weißte ja worans liegt und kannst dich dann erneut an die grenze rantasten bis es wieder instabil läuft



Habe mal den Takt leicht gesenkt und jetzt läuft es wieder... DANKE!!^^


----------



## The Ian (19. Mai 2009)

na bestens mehr punkte fürs team


----------



## CheGuarana (19. Mai 2009)

Mein Tagebuch zu aktualisieren schaffe ich heute nimmer.

Der Server its on!

(siehe Sig - LiveStats)

Noch habe ich merkwürde ungerechte WUs, ich hoffe mir anderen werden die PPD mehr...
...er verbrauch übrigenz ohne Monitor (Röhre, ist bald auf Dachboden eh dann weg).
276Watt.


----------



## MESeidel (19. Mai 2009)

@DanielX ist AERO aktiviert?
bei mir laggt es nur im "basic" Style, mit AERO nicht...


----------



## Gohan (19. Mai 2009)

Toxy, mach Dir ma 2 Clients pro Karte auf den Server. Is doch sonst verschenkte Leistung... Ich lass es so laufen. Sonst reizt Du die nich aus!


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (19. Mai 2009)

Als ich heute in FahMon geguckt habe, stand da, dass die WU noch 14 Stunden braucht, aber in 16 Stunden war die Deadline. Da ich den PC aber wegen Lärm nicht nachtsüber laufen lassen kann, musste ich F@H beenden und das work-Verzeichnis löschen. Zum Glück waren es nur 9%. Aber das sind 1 1/2 Stunden wertvolle Arbeit.
Das hat man davon, wenn man den PC aus lässt, nur weil man den ganzen Tag weg ist.


----------



## schrotflinte56 (19. Mai 2009)

habe jetze auch ,zum ersten mal, eine 353punkte WU bekommen.
die gehen ja echt gut. 
5980ppd auf der 8800gt, die würd ich gerne mal öfter bekommen!#

mfg


----------



## DanielX (19. Mai 2009)

@MESeidel

Klingt zwar mehr als seltsam, werd das aber auch mal checken, Danke. 

PS: Habs auf Platz 20 der Top-Folder geschaft mit 7500ppd und es dürften noch mehr werden. 

MfG DanielX


----------



## CheGuarana (19. Mai 2009)

Mhh....wie geht das mit den zwei Clients?
Kann mir jemand ein howto per PN schicken?
Ich muss jetzt nämlich offline.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (19. Mai 2009)

Hat man nicht einen Client pro GPU?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (19. Mai 2009)

Toxy schrieb:


> Mhh....wie geht das mit den zwei Clients?
> Kann mir jemand ein howto per PN schicken?
> Ich muss jetzt nämlich offline.





Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Hat man nicht einen Client pro GPU?




Hier ist schon ein How-to von SilentKilla 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...-tutorial-zwei-gpu-clients-auf-einer-gpu.html


----------



## Thornscape (19. Mai 2009)

schrotflinte56 schrieb:


> habe jetze auch ,zum ersten mal, eine 353punkte WU bekommen.
> die gehen ja echt gut.
> 5980ppd auf der 8800gt, die würd ich gerne mal öfter bekommen!#
> 
> mfg



Hehe, scheinst ja Spaß mit meiner alten GraKa zu haben. 
Freut mich wenn's vorangeht. 

Edit: 20.05.09 - 11:20: So, jetzt sind den GPU-Servern eindeutig die WUs ausgegangen. Kein Rankommen mehr... 
Mal sehen, wie lange das anhält.

Wie gut waren noch die Seti@home-Zeiten, wo man mit Verwaltungstools wie SetiHide arbeiten konnte (perfekte Analyse + Kontrolle + WU cash für schlechte Zeiten)


----------



## CheGuarana (20. Mai 2009)

So, ich habe nun zwei Clients auf jeder GPU, doch die finden keine Wus???
Findet ihr gerade welche?

Und der core wird garnicht erst gedownt.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (20. Mai 2009)

Thornscape schrieb:


> Wie gut waren noch die Seti@home-Zeiten, wo man mit Verwaltungstools wie SetiHide arbeiten konnte (perfekte Analyse + Kontrolle + WU cash für schlechte Zeiten)


SETI@Home gibt es immer noch, du kannst gerne daran teilnehmen. Aber ich frage mich, was es bringt, nach Aliens zu suchen, zu denen wir sowieso nie Kontakt aufnehmen können. Da rechnet man lieber für was sinnvolles, z.B. für die Medizin, damit Alzheimer, Parkinson, etc. heilbar werden.

Mein Opa hat Parkinson, das schränkt den stark ein. Ich will nicht so enden, ihr sicher auch nicht. Also faltet was das Zeug hält, um solche Krankheiten heilen zu können!


----------



## CheGuarana (20. Mai 2009)

Dann beantwortet bitte auch mene Frage, weiter oben, dann kann ich mehr falten.


----------



## The Ian (20. Mai 2009)

ich bekomme momentan auch keine also bist nicht der einzige


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (20. Mai 2009)

Komisch, mein SMP-Client läuft problemlos, der kriegt ganz normal seine WUs.


----------



## CheGuarana (20. Mai 2009)

In 2h braucht mein Server neue WUs....:/


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (20. Mai 2009)

Mein SMP-Client spinnt. Ich installiere ihn mal neu.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (20. Mai 2009)

Jetzt hat der SMP-Client komischerweise eine 84-Punkte-WU gekriegt. FahMon zeigt bei Core nicht mehr Gromacs SMP an, sondern Amber. Dieser komische Core nutzt nur einen Kern. Ich fühle mich verarscht. Wenn das so weiter geht, mache ich eine Pause mit F@H und suche stattdessen z.B. mit Prime95 nach Primzahlen.


----------



## CheGuarana (20. Mai 2009)

Nun, bleib locker.
Bei mir besteht das Problem auch noch.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (20. Mai 2009)

OK, ich versuche locker zu bleiben, aber nur 471 PPD kotzen mich echt an. Ich könnte 4 Clients gleichzeitig laufen lassen, aber dann hab ich auch nur 1884 PPD, außerdem ist es nicht der Sinn & Zweck eines SMP-Clients, doch wieder einen Client pro CPU-Kern zu brauchen.


----------



## The Ian (20. Mai 2009)

verdammt jetzt hat sich mein prozzi verabschiedet
ach ich wusste doch dass amd billig cpus macht aber sowas?
nie wieder einen kühler der zu viel druck ausübt
ja ich weiß bildquali ist nicht so berauschend, aber hatte gerade nur mein handy da



Spoiler



war natürlich nur spass ich wollte aus dem nem schlüsselanhänger machen nur kommt durch den mist nix durch kein bohrer...die rutschen weg...kein lötkolben...nich und iwann wenn man dann aus völliger verzweiflung nen körner nimmt sieht dass dann halt mal so aus^^


----------



## klefreak (20. Mai 2009)

@ jever

hast du den -SMP Flag richtig gesetzt?? !!!

@ all

was macht ihr so den ganzen tag dass bei euch immer so probleme gibt?? "never change a running system" 

lg Klemens


ps: nagut ich muss zugeben, dass meine Graka auch nicht foldet, weil sie seit dem 1.24er ati core nur VPU recovert ;(

pps: viel glück allen problemkindern !!


----------



## CheGuarana (20. Mai 2009)

Tatsächlich ja?
Also mein Phenom 2 läuft perfekt.
Der X2 meines Kumpels läuft perfekt. (3600+)
Ein anderer X2 eines anderen Kumels - perfekt. (5600+ @ 6400+)
Der Phenom 9650 eines Freundes - ebenfalls.
Und mein neuer 5200+ hat auch noch keine Mukken gemacht, evtl hattest du nur pech.

Was war das denn für ein Kühler?#

@ klefreak: Du hast ja auch wus von heute früh um zwei.^^


----------



## The Ian (20. Mai 2009)

du hattest schon den spoiler gelesen oder? und selbst wenn würde mich das bei so nem prozzi nicht storen das war mal ein 1,2 ghz duron also nichts tolles


----------



## Doandu (20. Mai 2009)

The Ian schrieb:


> verdammt jetzt hat sich mein prozzi verabschiedet
> ach ich wusste doch dass amd billig cpus macht aber sowas?
> nie wieder einen kühler der zu viel druck ausübt
> ja ich weiß bildquali ist nicht so berauschend, aber hatte gerade nur mein handy da




lol, wie schafft man den sowas?? Nur durch den Kühler??  Das glaube ich fast nicht

edit: habe gerade den Spoiler gesehen xd


----------



## klefreak (20. Mai 2009)

@ theian

eventuell solltest du es mit nem alten holzbohrer versuchen, der sollte dank spitze am pcb weniger abrutschen??

mfg KLemens


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (20. Mai 2009)

klefreak schrieb:


> @ jever
> 
> hast du den -SMP Flag richtig gesetzt?? !!!


Ja. In der Verknüpfung steht:
"C:\Program Files (x86)\Folding@Home Windows SMP Client V1.01\Folding@home-Win32-x86.exe" -smp
Früher hat es auch geklappt. Die Verknüpfung habe ich bei der Neuinstallation einfach behalten.


----------



## CheGuarana (20. Mai 2009)

Das mit den zwei Cients lässt die PPD um ca. 1300 absinken.

Erklärung: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...wei-gpu-clients-auf-einer-gpu.html#post647613

So also icvh bleib bei 2x GPU und 1x SMP.


----------



## The Ian (20. Mai 2009)

klefreak schrieb:


> @ theian
> 
> eventuell solltest du es mit nem alten holzbohrer versuchen, der sollte dank spitze am pcb weniger abrutschen??
> 
> mfg KLemens



das hab ich auch nur ist das trotzdem zu hart und der bohrer rutscht immernoch weg...dann hab ich mal vorsichtig auf so nen holzbohrer drauf geschlagen, da ist gleich die spitze ab und es war immer noch keine delle in dem prozzi also nen nagel genommen draufgehauen auch bei dem spitze platt und nix am prozzi dann halt mal den körner genommen...das war dann allerdings gleich mal zu viel des guten



Toxy schrieb:


> Das mit den zwei Cients lässt die PPD um ca. 1300 absinken.
> 
> Erklärung: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/folding-home-pcgh-team-70335/46587-tutorial-zwei-gpu-clients-auf-einer-gpu.html#post647613
> 
> So also icvh bleib bei 2x GPU und 1x SMP.



das ist bei mir auch so wenn ich 2 gru clienten pro kern starte sind es entweder genau so viele punkte, oder weniger, deshalb hab ichs gelassen


----------



## PC-FAN-Anschluss (20. Mai 2009)

Was für ein Spaß: Ich hatte auch so ein 5769 Projekt mit 353 Punkten.Dafür lohnt es sich doch. 

Ich habe jetzt endlich ein Leistungsmessgerät und die Ergebnisse sind:
Idle 115 Watt
Vollast (prime+furmark) 295 Watt
Folding@Home (2*CPU;1*GPU) 190 Watt
F@H + Ravenshield 215 Watt.

Was habt ihr so?

-------------------------

Wow, noch ein 57xx mit 353 Punkten !


----------



## CheGuarana (20. Mai 2009)

Ich brauch beim Server...F@h (2*GPU, 1*CPU).....260Watt (511er WUs)
Mein Rechner....der jetzt nurnoch Ferien und Wochenends läuft....(2*GPU oder einzeln CPU)...400Watt.

Mein P3...(1*CPU)...41Watt. <-


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (20. Mai 2009)

Jetzt rechnet F@H an einer anderen WU, die alte ist fertig. FahMon zeigt bei Core "Gromacs" an, aber leider nicht "Gromacs SMP". Ich will endlich wieder SMP-WUs für meinen SMP-Client! Und ich will zusätzlich GPU-WUs für meinen GPU-Client, wenn meine neue, gebrauchte Graka da ist.


----------



## The Ian (20. Mai 2009)

ach das ist doch echt schlimm...da wartet man 5h auf ne gpu wu rechnet diese dann mal fix in ner h fertig und dann muss man wieder warten...was zur hölle ist da los in stanfort...die vergeuden da rechenleistung


----------



## PC-FAN-Anschluss (20. Mai 2009)

Schade: jetzt kriege ich keine 353' mehr. 
Die ppd ist ungewohnt niedrig .
Aber hwute dürfte ich die 10k-Grenze durchbrechen und bin bald endlich unter den top 1000 .


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (20. Mai 2009)

Wenn man Rechnerverbünde mit zählt, ist Folding@Home der stärkste Supercomputer der Welt, habe ich mal gelesen. Diese Rechenkraft muss man zu 100% nutzen und jedem Client genug WUs geben. Wenn F@H nur zu 10% ausgelastet ist, vergeudet man 90% Rechenleistung, die der Wissenschaft fehlen.


----------



## The Ian (20. Mai 2009)

naja ganz so start mit dem ausfall ist es ja nicht, aber hast recht fah hat eine rechenkraft die ist doppelt so groß wie die fünf größten rechner weltweit


----------



## CheGuarana (20. Mai 2009)

Mit meinen beiden Rechnern hab ich ca. 7600PPD (siehe LiveStats).


----------



## The Ian (20. Mai 2009)

sacht mal gibt es eigendlich bei windows die möglichkeit ein einziges text dokument im netzwerk freizugeben, ohne gleich den ganzen ordner in dem das steckt freigeben zu müssen?


----------



## CheGuarana (20. Mai 2009)

Na woher nimmt denn Fahmon die Infos?
Theoretisch müsste das ja gehen...


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (20. Mai 2009)

Du kannst aber auch genauso gut den ganzen F@H-Ordner freigeben. Hauptsache, ein zentraler Server kann mit FahMon die Stats von allen PCs holen.


----------



## CheGuarana (20. Mai 2009)

Genauso hab ich das jetzt auch gemacht.


----------



## The Ian (20. Mai 2009)

sacht mal gibt es eigendlich bei windows die möglichkeit ein einziges text dokument im netzwerk freizugeben, ohne gleich den ganzen ordner in dem das steckt freigeben zu müssen?


----------



## CheGuarana (20. Mai 2009)

Du wiederholst dich!^^

Begründe doch mal, warum du nicht den ganzen Ordner freigeben willst?


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (20. Mai 2009)

The Ian schrieb:


> sacht mal gibt es eigendlich bei windows die möglichkeit ein einziges text dokument im netzwerk freizugeben, ohne gleich den ganzen ordner in dem das steckt freigeben zu müssen?


Ich habe gerade geguckt: Nein. Anders als bei Ordnern haben die Eigenschaften von Dateien keinen Freigabe-Tab. Also musst du den ganzen F@H-Ordner freigeben (was aber genauso gut geht).

Ich habe btw Windows 7.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (20. Mai 2009)

Toxy schrieb:


> Du wiederholst dich!^^


Copy & Paste ist halt ein gutes Mittel, um Posts zu ergattern.


----------



## CheGuarana (20. Mai 2009)

Ich habe gerade bisschen an meinen LiveStats rumgespielt, sacht mal, ist das eigentlich irgendwie illegal?
Die Texte wie zB "ETA" wollte ich auch mal noch in zB "Restzeit" ändern.
Darf man das?


----------



## The Ian (20. Mai 2009)

hä lol habe den post nur einmal geschreiben na egal

ne meine idee dahinter war dass sich alle member unseres teams hamatchi holen die logs von den clients freigeben und das dann einer von uns ein riesiges fahmon erstellt wo von jedem alles drinne steht, und dass dann per livestats von jedem eingesehen werden kann
nur das textdokument freigeben, da sonnst mal schnell der ordner von dem anderen ausgelesen werden kann und dann holt man sich einfach sein work ordner und rechnet mal fix zuende oder so und ergaunert sich die punkte...das wollte ich vermeiden
ich fände ein "pcgh-fahmon" eigendlich echt genial



Toxy schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade bisschen an meinen LiveStats rumgespielt, sacht mal, ist das eigentlich irgendwie illegal?
> Die Texte wie zB "ETA" wollte ich auch mal noch in zB "Restzeit" ändern.
> Darf man das?



geh mal bei fahmon auf hilfe und dann auf Info über fahmon dort gibt es ein link zu Lizens dort steht dann, leider auf english, was du darfst und was nicht


----------



## MESeidel (20. Mai 2009)

Zur Not kann man ein Tool schreiben, dass die Log regelmäßiog in einen eigenen Ordner kopiert.

Aber noch einfacher wäre es wenn alle ganz normal auf einen FTP Server uploaden (müsste man ausrechnen was für ein Traffic entsteht -> Web Paket entsprechend wählen).
Und dann ein Script (z.B. PHP) die Daten ausliest und in neuem Format zusammenbaut.
Bzw. schon beim Emfang aufbereitet, in eine DB schreibt und ein 2. Script das Ausliest und anzeigt.
Ich mag die Idee noch nicht so sehr aber das Ganze hat Potenzial.
Braucht noch'n bissl Brainstorming.

Es gibt doch den Poll Thread zu der gleichen Idee.
Wenn dir die Idee wichtig ist, dann bau das Ganze doch etwas aus und schreib dort deine Gedanken.
Hier in der Ruka geht das bestimmt nur unter ;o)


----------



## steffen0278 (20. Mai 2009)

Ich hab einen HTTP Server. Das Program nennt sich "HFS". Da kannst du einzelne Dateien freigeben. Dann noch nen Dyndns Account (ist for free) und freigeben. HFS braucht keine Install. Ist nur ne EXE Datei.


----------



## The Ian (20. Mai 2009)

na was ftp und http und generell den ganzen schnick schnack angeht bin ich nicht so bewandert dass müssten dan andere machen^^...war nur mal ne idee in den raum geworfen, die offensichtlich etwas komplizierter ist als ich mir vorgestellt habe

im übrigen will ich mir ja nichts nachsagen lassen und wollte den doppelpost löschen, nur...wie geht das wenn ich auf ändern klicke find ich keinen button zum löschen, obwol ja wenn man mit der maus über ändern fähr auch die löschfunktion angezeigt wird


----------



## steffen0278 (20. Mai 2009)

Einfacher wäre es, einen Root Server zu nehmen auf dem Jeder einen Ordner erhält und dort hochläd. Auf dem Root läuft dann FahMon und ließt dann die Daten aus jedem Ordner aus und zeigt alles in einer Liste an. 
Nur leider muß man einen Rootserver mieten, was geld kostet. Auf nem FTP kann man ja leider keine EXE starten.


----------



## CheGuarana (20. Mai 2009)

Nun, das sollten wir uns gut überlegen, lieber 5€ für sonen Server oder 5€ sparen für Strom oder neue Hardware?


----------



## steffen0278 (20. Mai 2009)

Genau. Das was nfsgame gebastelt hat reicht meiner ansicht nach. Alles sofort auf einem Blick. 
Aber man könnte ja mal die PPD zusammenrechnen und irgendwo anzeigen lassen


----------



## CheGuarana (20. Mai 2009)

Sehr gute idee!
Meine Meinung wäre auch, dass das reicht.


----------



## MESeidel (20. Mai 2009)

steffen0278 schrieb:


> Einfacher wäre es, einen Root Server zu nehmen auf dem Jeder einen Ordner erhält und dort hochläd. Auf dem Root läuft dann FahMon und ließt dann die Daten aus jedem Ordner aus und zeigt alles in einer Liste an.
> Nur leider muß man einen Rootserver mieten, was geld kostet. Auf nem FTP kann man ja leider keine EXE starten.



erstens ist es, wie du schon schreibst, teuer.
2. bricht FahMon stark in der Performance ein, wenn es so viele Logs abarbeioten muss.
Ganz zu schweigen von der Traffic Menge, wenn jeder sein Log hoich lädt.

Wenn man nur die Webansichten (sesser noch den .txt export) von FahMon hoch lädt und das Ganze dann über Datenbank aufbereitet entsteht wesentlich weniger Traffic und Last (CPU) auf dem Server.
Und mit DB Daten kann man flexibler arbeiten (nur die besten xx anzeigen, nach Name sortieren, ....)


----------



## steffen0278 (20. Mai 2009)

Habe dan nfsgame sein Vorschlag mal hocgeladen.

Folding FahMon Stats


----------



## CheGuarana (20. Mai 2009)

Ja, ich habe nen neuen Link, der ist schon veraltet.

Der neue ist in der Sig, kannst das noch ändern? Bitteee!


----------



## The Ian (20. Mai 2009)

steffen0278 schrieb:


> Habe dan nfsgame sein Vorschlag mal hocgeladen.
> 
> Folding FahMon Stats



na das ist doch mal genial gemacht


----------



## CheGuarana (20. Mai 2009)

Bitte mal updaten!

Ausserdem bbrauchen wir noch ein anständiges Logo...welches nehmen wir? Ein Fertiges oder macht jemand eines selbst?
Wenn ihr ideen hab könnte ich mich mal ranwagen.


----------



## steffen0278 (20. Mai 2009)

Was soll ich updaten?


----------



## CheGuarana (20. Mai 2009)

Den Link zu meinen Livestats (siehe meine Sig) das ist ein neuer.


----------



## steffen0278 (20. Mai 2009)

Das ist doch nur der Vorschlag, den nfsgame heute gamcht hat. Wegen der Übersicht aller Folder.
Irgendwie reden wir einander vorbei


----------



## CheGuarana (20. Mai 2009)

Naja, aber genauso könnte man es -kostenlos- umsetzen.


----------



## steffen0278 (20. Mai 2009)

Naja sicher. Hab ich ja auch nur mal eben auf mein Server geladen. Ist ja kostenlos - aber nicht umsonst


----------



## The Ian (21. Mai 2009)

ahhh kotz ich bekomm nur noch diese dämlichen 511er wus für gpu ist doch zum...ahrgh


----------



## steffen0278 (21. Mai 2009)

ich hab auch grad ne 511 und ne 353. Nix mehr mit 1888


----------



## CheGuarana (21. Mai 2009)

Ich bekomme die auchnur noch, viel Wärme alnge Wartezeiten aber wenig Pkt.

Aber eingentlich geht es uns doch nicht um die Punkte sondern darum, etwas gutes getan zu haben.


----------



## The Ian (21. Mai 2009)

hmm klar aber ich will was dafür haben^^


----------



## CheGuarana (21. Mai 2009)

Stimmt schon, aber ich finde eigentlich die 768er am schlimmsten
Die dauern doppelt solange wie die 511er und haben nicht mal das doppelte an Punkten.
Ein 1888er hatte ich noch garnicht?! Obwohl ch schn insgesmt fast 50WUs hinter mir hab.


----------



## PC-FAN-Anschluss (21. Mai 2009)

Als ich die 1880 wus hatte, funktionierte F@H nicht mehr .


----------



## DanielX (21. Mai 2009)

Bei meiner GTX280 machen sich eigentlich nur die 511Punkte WU's schelcht, da gibts nur 6500ppd anstatt ca. 8000+ppd wie bei den anderen WU's. 

MfG DanielX


----------



## CheGuarana (21. Mai 2009)

Könntet ihr mal bitte in meinen "Problemthread" schauen, auch das mit den Wiederständen funktioniert nicht....


----------



## The Ian (21. Mai 2009)

was ist den bei uns los warum haben wir 200.000ppd abgebaut??
oder andersrum gefragt warum lagen wir mal so hoch und können es nicht halten?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (21. Mai 2009)

langsam nervt es -.-!
Ich bekomme schon wieder keine WUs -.-!

ist ja bald jeden tag so!


----------



## DanielX (21. Mai 2009)

Da gehts dir nicht anders wie mir.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (21. Mai 2009)

Ich suche jetzt mit Prime95 nach Primzahlen. Wenn F@H wieder richtig funzt, falte ich wieder.


----------



## CheGuarana (21. Mai 2009)

The Ian schrieb:


> was ist den bei uns los warum haben wir 200.000ppd abgebaut??
> oder andersrum gefragt warum lagen wir mal so hoch und können es nicht halten?



Liegt sicher daran dass alle keine WUs bekommen.


----------



## PC-FAN-Anschluss (21. Mai 2009)

Also ich habe genügend WUs, aber ich hab ja auch nichts zu sagen mit nur etwas mehr als 10k. Aber das wird sich noch ändern. Mein GPU Client funtioniert erst seit einer Woche wieder.


----------



## The Ian (21. Mai 2009)

hätt ich auch selber drauf kommen können


----------



## CheGuarana (21. Mai 2009)

Also bei atlas sieht grad bitter aus...FahMon 2.3.99.1

Viel inaktiv, und es wird immer mehr.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (21. Mai 2009)

Shit, eine Prime95-WU braucht mehr als einen Monat. Ich will wieder falten!


----------



## The Ian (21. Mai 2009)

> Also bei atlas sieht grad bitter aus...FahMon 2.3.99.1
> 
> Viel inaktiv, und es wird immer mehr.



ist ja echt hart was bei dem momentan nicht faltet...da muss stanfort mal nachbessern



> Shit, eine Prime95-WU braucht mehr als einen Monat. Ich will wieder falten!



was fängste auch mit so nem quatsch an?? was will ich mit ner 30 stelligen primzahl?? freut man sich dann ein zweites innen a****?


----------



## CheGuarana (21. Mai 2009)

So jetzt kommt auch meiner ins Stocken....mist, gerade in den Ferien wo ich auch meinen Zockrechner an haben darf....solange ich mag.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (21. Mai 2009)

The Ian schrieb:


> was fängste auch mit so nem quatsch an??


Aus Frust. Ich will ein Distributed-Computing-Projekt unterstützen, aber F@H funzt nicht.


----------



## CheGuarana (21. Mai 2009)

Bei Atlsa wirds immer schlimmer, und in 14min. sind meine beiden 88GT´s unbeschäftigt.


----------



## 30sectomars (21. Mai 2009)

Toxy schrieb:


> Bei Atlsa wirds immer schlimmer, und in 14min. sind meine beiden 88GT´s unbeschäftigt.



in 20 min brauch ich auch eine neue...
Heute Morgen ging aber doch noch alles


----------



## CheGuarana (21. Mai 2009)

So, meine Grakas haben keine Arbeit...ausser der Zockrechner, der hat noch ca 1h ne 511er.


----------



## DanielX (21. Mai 2009)

Meine GTX280 ist nun am warten, was soll sie auch sonst tuhen.


----------



## The Ian (21. Mai 2009)

ich habs schon iwie kommen sehen...wenn man so viel rechnleistung hat, die auch noch immer mehr wird, dass kommt man irgendwann nicht mehr nach mit wu´s erstellen und anbieten, oder die ham einfach nur ein problem, was ja nicht das erste mal wäre


----------



## CheGuarana (21. Mai 2009)

Dann sollen die halt einfach noch ein paar machen, die verschwenden doch viel zu viel Rechenleistung...


----------



## Fate T.H (21. Mai 2009)

Wartet ihr noch oder Faltet ihr schon 

Da kann ich ja momentan von glück reden das solche probleme bei SMP kaum bestehen
wobei ich mir schonmal gedanken mache da ich mir eigentlich demnächst extra ne GTX275 kaufen wollte.


----------



## CheGuarana (21. Mai 2009)

Boar!
Schau jetzt nochmal zu atlas!^^

EDIT: Jaaa! Eine Graka hat wieder eine WU...aber diese doofen 768er...


----------



## Thornscape (21. Mai 2009)

Wenn man sich die Serverstatistik ansieht, sind ja noch genügend WUs vorhanden, die Server jedoch immer voll und am Benutzerlimit.


----------



## CheGuarana (21. Mai 2009)

Dann müssten die also mal bisschen aufrüsten...


----------



## 30sectomars (21. Mai 2009)

Thornscape schrieb:


> Wenn man sich die Serverstatistik ansieht, sind ja noch genügend WUs vorhanden, die Server jedoch immer voll und am Benutzerlimit.



Wo kann man das denn einsehen?


----------



## CheGuarana (21. Mai 2009)

Auf der Folding Seite. http://fah-web.stanford.edu/serverstat.html


----------



## The Ian (21. Mai 2009)

Toxy schrieb:


> Boar!
> Schau jetzt nochmal zu atlas!^^



oO es falten gerade mal 8 seine gpu...bei mir warte ich jetzt auch schon 4 stunden auf ne neue wu

was ich mich frage...die ham ja nicht nur einen server und es sind auch nicht alles ausgelastet...solln se doch einfach mir von nem anderen server ne wu schicken, aber weswegen auch immer versuchts der immer beim selben server


----------



## CheGuarana (21. Mai 2009)

Mhh...also mein Zockrechner und eine Graka meines Servers hat nun eine bekommen, aber die andere Graka des Servers bekommt nix....

EDIT: So alle Grakas haben wieder WU´s aber in ca 3h brauch ich wieder neue.


----------



## DanielX (21. Mai 2009)

Juhu, hab auch wieder ne WU und es ist ne 353Punkte, 1% in 34sec..


----------



## D!str(+)yer (21. Mai 2009)

jeah, hab auch wieder einen


----------



## CheGuarana (21. Mai 2009)

Seht ihr....


Meine GPU2 vom Zockrechner stürzt immer mit 511ern ab, wenn GPU1 eine 511er hat. -.-
Also wiedermal das Temperatur Problem.
Aber diesmal mit Lüfter @ 100%


----------



## The Ian (21. Mai 2009)

hab nun auch nach 5,5h wieder mal was zum rechnen und dann gleich mal wieder so ne dämliche 511er...in der zeit wäre sogar ne 1888er durchgelaufen -.-

habt ihr schon mitbekommen in ca einer woche werden vir von nem anderen team überholt...wo kommen die denn auf einmal her die hat es doch die ganze zeit noch nicht angezeigt oder irre ich da?


----------



## CheGuarana (21. Mai 2009)

Na toll soeine hatte ich nicht, kann das etwas damit zu tun haben, dass ich am Anfang bei der installation "normal" eigegeben hab?


----------



## The Ian (21. Mai 2009)

ich habe geschreiben WÄRE...ich hatte schon ewig keine 1888er mehr 



> Na toll soeine hatte ich nicht, kann das etwas damit zu tun haben, dass ich am Anfang bei der installation "normal" eigegeben hab?


ich denke mal das es daran liegt, denn immerhin verschlingt so ne 1888er wu knapp über 440mb des graka rams


alter Pande Lab bescheißt doch wie haben die PS3 und anonymous in ihr team bekommen?? die sind erst seit wenigen tagen in dem team... sollte man das mal stanford melden?


----------



## CheGuarana (21. Mai 2009)

Ah ok verstehe.

Noch eine Frage: Wieviel PPD würde man für eine 9500GT und eine 9600GT (einzeln) bekommen?


----------



## 30sectomars (21. Mai 2009)

DanielX schrieb:


> Juhu, hab auch wieder ne WU und es ist ne 353Punkte, 1% in 34sec..



Hab ich auch bekommen, aber ich bin vlt nicht ganz so schnell^^


----------



## D!str(+)yer (21. Mai 2009)

The Ian schrieb:


> habt ihr schon mitbekommen in ca einer woche werden vir von nem anderen team überholt...wo kommen die denn auf einmal her die hat es doch die ganze zeit noch nicht angezeigt oder irre ich da?




habs auch gerade gesehen -.-

Wo kommen die den her?
Und wie haben die es geschafft ihren output zu verzehnfachen?

Da stimmt doch was nicht


----------



## DanielX (21. Mai 2009)

The Ian schrieb:


> alter Pande Lab bescheißt doch wie haben die PS3 und anonymous in ihr team bekommen?? die sind erst seit wenigen tagen in dem team... sollte man das mal stanford melden?



Seh ich jetzt aber auch so, kann ja nur beschieß sein.


----------



## CheGuarana (21. Mai 2009)

Jop, da läuft was falsch, die waren viel weiter vor uns...

EDIT: Moment, ich sehe gerade dass die verdammt doll zugelegt haben.
Vllt. haben die mal eben Atlas gefragt....-.-


----------



## The Ian (21. Mai 2009)

hinter uns meinste wohl

dort stimmt was nicht mir den stats...laut grafik ham die schon seit wochen einen gleichbleibenden ppd output von 200k....aber die 24av wird bei den mit über 800k angegeben und seit 3 tagen ballern die mit 2 mille...die haben es hinbekommen anonymous für sich falten zu lassen...ich vermute mal dass es entweder ein db fehler ist oder betrug und wenn zweiteres der fall ist, dann weden die demnächst gelöscht



noch n anderes problem...seit neustem wird das fiepen meine grakaspulen auf die boxen übertragen...egal wie leise ich die drehe die fiepen immer gleichlaut mit, aber lauter als was es die graka tut...wenn ich die boxen aus mache hört es auf mit dem fiepen...habt ihr ne vermutung woran das liegen könnte?


----------



## CheGuarana (21. Mai 2009)

Eben irgendwie haben die sicher betrogen, denn anonymous...foldet für die.


----------



## The Ian (21. Mai 2009)

irgendetwas ist da sicher schief gelaufen, denn Pande Group ist das Team vom entwickler der fah clienten Vijay Pande und ich täte stark bezweifeln, dass der bescheißt


----------



## CheGuarana (21. Mai 2009)

Mhh...dann ist entwerde wirklich was schiefgelaufen, oder die haben jemnd mit sehr potenten Rechner(n) dazubekommen.


----------



## The Ian (21. Mai 2009)

dann hätte der sich aber sicher nen namen gegeben....im fah forum steht übrigens auch nix drinne


----------



## PC-FAN-Anschluss (21. Mai 2009)

Anonymus ist normal. Das dürfte passieren, wenn man keinen Namen aber eine Teamnummer eingibt. Ich hab jetzt auch endlich wieder GraKa Arbeit. 353


----------



## 30sectomars (21. Mai 2009)

Toxy schrieb:


> Ah ok verstehe.
> 
> Noch eine Frage: Wieviel PPD würde man für eine 9500GT und eine 9600GT (einzeln) bekommen?



Meine übertaktete hatte so ~ 3000ppd +


----------



## JayxG (21. Mai 2009)

PC-FAN-Anschluss schrieb:


> Anonymus ist normal. Das dürfte passieren, wenn man keinen Namen aber eine Teamnummer eingibt.


Das besagte Team hat laut Extreme Overclocking.com die Teamnummer 1!

MfG Jay


----------



## CheGuarana (21. Mai 2009)

PC-FAN-Anschluss schrieb:


> Anonymus ist normal. Das dürfte passieren, wenn man keinen Namen aber eine Teamnummer eingibt. Ich hab jetzt auch endlich wieder GraKa Arbeit. 353


x
Rcihtig, ist es auch normal das "Ano"  soviel Punkt gerade in dem Team hat???


----------



## The Ian (21. Mai 2009)

warum auch nicht die team sind fortlaufend nummeriert und wenn der entwickler von den klienten der gründer dieses teams ist, dann ist es auch nicht verwunderlich, dass dass team die nummer 1 hat
trotzdem finde ich es merkwürdig, da jetzt auch in den over all fah memberslist anonymous 2 mal aufgelistet ist, was heißen würde, dass es eigendlich 2 verschiedene anonymous gibt...weil man kann zwar den selben namen haben aber für unterschiedliche teams falten, aber dann ist es immernoch der selbe name...ich find das sehr komisch


----------



## The Ian (21. Mai 2009)

warum auch nicht die team sind fortlaufend nummeriert und wenn der entwickler von den klienten der gründer dieses teams ist, dann ist es auch nicht verwunderlich, dass dass team die nummer 1 hat
trotzdem finde ich es merkwürdig, da jetzt auch in den over all fah memberslist anonymous 2 mal aufgelistet ist, was heißen würde, dass es eigendlich 2 verschiedene anonymous gibt...weil man kann zwar den selben namen haben aber für unterschiedliche teams falten, aber dann ist es immernoch der selbe name...ich find das sehr komisch


edit: irgendwie spinnt mein inet...warum ist das jetzt schon wieder 2 mal geschickt worden??


----------



## CheGuarana (21. Mai 2009)

ganz meine rede!...


----------



## The Ian (21. Mai 2009)

ich hab mal ein video von mir zuhause gemacht, wo sich das spulenfiepen won meiner graka auf die hifianlage überträgt...wenn ich folding unterbreche hört es auf zu fiepen und wenn ich die seitenwand zwischen pc und anlage tue wird das magnetfeld scheinbar abgeschirmt...ham die dinger so ein starkes elektromagn feld, dass die sich auf die spulen von der anlage übertragen kann??

hier zum video

ich hoffe man erkennt was ich darstellen wollte


----------



## Julian Kruck (21. Mai 2009)

Ich will ja nix sagen, aber meine HD4850 hat durchgänig arbeit(der pc stellt zur zeit daten wieder her)

edit: und den titel find ich iwie eine beleidung hatte schon immer was gegen komplettpcs und seit ich mich selber mit der materie auskenne nur immer selber gebaute


----------



## CheGuarana (21. Mai 2009)

Bist du ganz sicher das das an der Graka liegt?
Kannst du evtl. mal ein Headset oder eine andere Anlage ausprobierne?

EDIT: Es gibt schonwieder keine WU´s.


----------



## The Ian (21. Mai 2009)

jop bin mir das relativ sicher mit 2 anderen haedsets ist das nicht so 
da ich 2 anlagen zusammen gekoppelt habe um ein 4.0 system zu erstellen und nur die vordere pfeift, wo der rechner halt genau dameben steht geh ich davon aus dass es an der graka liegt, denn delbst wenn ich den lautstärkeregler der anlage komplett auf null stelle ist noch ein fiepen zu hören
und wenn ich den rechner etwas weiter von der anlage weg stelle (20cm) nimmt das fiepen deutlich ab 
das es zufällig rückkopplung mit nem mikro ist hab ich ausgeschlossen, da kein angeschlossen ist

meine theorie ist, dass sich durch die spulen der graka sich ein magnetfeld bildet, welches sich mit den spulen der anlage "berühren" und somit in diesen einen strom auslösen und daduch das fiepen in den boxen erzeugt wird...also ähnlich wie bei einem travo nur ohne metallkern


----------



## CheGuarana (21. Mai 2009)

Mhhh...denk ich auch.


----------



## steffen0278 (21. Mai 2009)

Also irgedwie stimmt da bei anonymus was nicht:

anonymous - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

der hat an einem Tag 1.779.058 Punkte mit 73 Wu´s gemacht. Das wären 24370 Punkte pro Wu  Wie geht das denn?


----------



## CheGuarana (21. Mai 2009)




----------



## steffen0278 (21. Mai 2009)

Sieht etwas nach beschiss aus. rechnet mal die anderen Tage alle durch und dann rechnet mal eure Punkte durch WU´s. Kann doch alles nicht sein, oder haben die andere WU´s?


----------



## 30sectomars (21. Mai 2009)

steffen0278 schrieb:


> Also irgedwie stimmt da bei anonymus was nicht:
> 
> anonymous - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats
> 
> der hat an einem Tag 1.779.058 Punkte mit 73 Wu´s gemacht. Das wären 24370 Punkte pro Wu  Wie geht das denn?



Nicht mal an einem Tag, sondern nur in ein par Stunden


----------



## caine2011 (21. Mai 2009)

die wu´s will ich auch haben

ne mal rein sachlich betrachtet: sieht nach einem rechenfehler aus, vlt. hat sich das komma verschoben


----------



## steffen0278 (21. Mai 2009)

Bis März passt es mit den Punkte pro WU. Ab Mai gehts los. Also da kann was nicht hinhauen.


----------



## steffen0278 (21. Mai 2009)

So ein Mist hier. Seit ner halben Stunde keine Verbindung zum WU Server. Meine sind fertig, aber ich bekomme keine neuen.


----------



## Julian Kruck (21. Mai 2009)

Also anscheinend greifen die ATIs auf einen anderen server zu, als nvidia sieht mir ganz klar nach einem overkill an nvidia cards
wus kommen und gehen bei meiner hd4850...


----------



## CheGuarana (21. Mai 2009)

Meine wurde geuppt, doch ich bekomme auch keine neuen.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (21. Mai 2009)

nicht schon wieder -.-!?

In 15minuten brauch ich auch wieder ne neue, das kann doch nicht sein, das versaut mir voll meinen schnitt


----------



## CheGuarana (21. Mai 2009)

Mhhh...mienen auch - ich habe jetzt mit dem Server so gut zugelegt. -.-


----------



## steffen0278 (21. Mai 2009)

Ja, hab heute gesoffen. Weis nicht wie oft das heute schon passiert ist


----------



## 30sectomars (21. Mai 2009)

Jetzt liegen meine beiden GPU Clients brach 
Können die nicht endlich mal was ändern, damit wir mit ausreichend WU's bestückt werden können?


----------



## CheGuarana (21. Mai 2009)

Aha, könntest du uns erläutern was du meinst?


----------



## steffen0278 (21. Mai 2009)

Bringt wohl heute nicht mehr viel. Morgen gehts wieder weiter.
Schade, wollte den Rechner über Nacht anlassen. Oder haben die jetzt das Heilmittel? Man weis es nicht


----------



## CheGuarana (21. Mai 2009)

Sicherlich nicht, denn es leigen nochimmer fertige zu berrechnende Wu´s auf den Servern doch wir bekommen sie nicht.

Aber warum bekommt denn Atlas immernoch neue?!


----------



## 30sectomars (21. Mai 2009)

Das Problem liegt ja wohl offensichtlich bei denen. Die sollen gefälligst endlich etwas daran ändern!

Die ATI's gehen sehr wahrscheinlich über einen anderen Server, der noch "richtig" funktioniert...


----------



## nichtraucher91 (21. Mai 2009)

vllt hat der Server auch einfach einen zu stark Ansturm...
ach ich falte atm nicht mit, da ich im Urlaub bin und da durfte ich den PC nicht anlassen.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## 30sectomars (21. Mai 2009)

Also ich hatte eben Glück und einer meiner beiden GPU Client's hat nach einem Neustart eine 768'er WU bekommen 
So wird die Karte wenigstens komplett ausgenutzt...


----------



## steffen0278 (21. Mai 2009)

Bei mir ist nix. Naja, morgen wieder versuchen. Man sieht sich dann. 

Bis Morgen, Männers


----------



## CheGuarana (21. Mai 2009)

Also meine eine 88GT hat immernoch keine Wu -.-
in ca. 90min. werde ich aus machen wenn bis dahin nichtz da ist.


----------



## Gohan (21. Mai 2009)

Meine wartet auch...

€dit: hab eine...


----------



## D!str(+)yer (21. Mai 2009)

ich hab wieder einen bekommen 

Tipp:
Zwischendurch mal den client beenden und wieder starten


----------



## CheGuarana (21. Mai 2009)

Ich habe einen 353er bekommen! ....wurde auch zeit.


----------



## DanielX (21. Mai 2009)

Weil ich so schnell fertig war darf ich jetzt zur Belohnung wieder warten.


----------



## CheGuarana (21. Mai 2009)

wieder?

Warum "wieder"???


----------



## DanielX (21. Mai 2009)

Diesmal musste ich nur 30min auf ne neu WU warten, juhu. 

Und wieder wiel ich vorher schon auf ne neue warten musste? 

MfG DanielX


----------



## CheGuarana (21. Mai 2009)

Aha, ich habe rausgefunden woran das liegt:

Der GPU-Windows-nVidia Server ist: 171.67.108.11

Wenn dessen CPU Last hier über "8" steigt werden nurnoch sehr wenige Leute mit WU´s versorgt.


----------



## The Ian (21. Mai 2009)

ohh ne cpu last von 8% da kann man dann natürlich nicht mehr ...die leistung wäre dann ja schon ausgeschöpft (vorsicht ironie xD)


----------



## CheGuarana (21. Mai 2009)

Nein mal im ernst jetzt sinds gerade 8.30 - sicher nicht prozent.
Jetzt bekommen nurnoch wenige WU´s.
Aber warum machen die nicht nen neuen Client, der zum nächsten Server switcht wenn der eine voll ist?
Der nächste GPU Windows nVidia Server ist vollkommen unausgelastet.


----------



## The Ian (21. Mai 2009)

eben das meinte ich ja, oder das die 2 server miteinander koppeln und der andere einspringt wenn der erste ausgelastet ist


----------



## CheGuarana (21. Mai 2009)

Mhhh wir sollten mal ne Mail an die verfassen.^^


----------



## 30sectomars (22. Mai 2009)

Toxy schrieb:


> Mhhh wir sollten mal ne Mail an die verfassen.^^



Das wäre mal eine sehr gute Idee 

Also ich habe den PC über Nacht angelassen und heute Morgen habe ich wieder auf beiden Clients WU's. Also es scheint sich doch gelohnt zu haben xD


----------



## CheGuarana (22. Mai 2009)

Ja, die Server sind zur Zeit vollkommen leer ausser einer, aber das ist nbicht der für GPU.

Schautmal, wie ich zugelegt ahbe!


----------



## D!str(+)yer (22. Mai 2009)

Ich glaub heute gibts ne Entschädigung für die letzten tage 

Schon der 3te 353er WU hinter einander


----------



## CheGuarana (22. Mai 2009)

Bei mir auch  und der Sevrer ist noch total frei, und hat jede Menge WU´s.


----------



## 30sectomars (22. Mai 2009)

Woran könnte es eigentlich liegen, dass ich schon seid Tagen keine 1888er bekommen habe? Seid ich zwei Clients auf einer GPU habe, bekomme ich diese WU's nicht mehr. Vorher hatte ich die fast nur und deshalb habe ich ja auch auf 2 Clients umgestellt...


----------



## CheGuarana (22. Mai 2009)

Unser Team hat ziemlich abgelegt, daher hoffe ich, dass huete jeder genügend WU´s bekommt und wir wieder bissl mehr schaffen.

Man(n) siehe sich nurmal die Statistik an! -.-


----------



## The Ian (22. Mai 2009)

jop aber dafür können wir ja leider nix...aber bei den anderen teams siehts auch so aus


----------



## CheGuarana (22. Mai 2009)

Gerade jetzt wo es 353er in fülle gibt können wir aber gut zulegen, und die verpennen den "fliegenden Start".


----------



## The Ian (22. Mai 2009)

ich hab 768er in fülle -.-


----------



## 30sectomars (22. Mai 2009)

Toxy schrieb:


> Gerade jetzt wo es 353er in fülle gibt können wir aber gut zulegen, und die verpennen den "fliegenden Start".



Woher willst du denn wissen, dass die den "fliegenden Start" verpassen, vielleicht folden die ja auch schon wie die Weltmeister...


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (22. Mai 2009)

Da ich meine Grafikkarte immer noch nicht habe, kann ich leider nicht so gut mitfalten. Der Verkäufer hat vor einer Woche gemeint, er hätte sie losgeschickt. Gestern kam raus, dass er mich nur verarscht hat und dass er meine Adresse nicht hatte. Ich habe gedacht, ich hätte sie ihm schon längst über ICQ geschickt. Warum sagt dieser Penner nicht, dass er noch die Adresse braucht, sondern verarscht mich so? Jetzt muss ich eine Woche länger warten.


----------



## 30sectomars (22. Mai 2009)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Da ich meine Grafikkarte immer noch nicht habe, kann ich leider nicht so gut mitfalten. Der Verkäufer hat vor einer Woche gemeint, er hätte sie losgeschickt. Gestern kam raus, dass er mich nur verarscht hat und dass er meine Adresse nicht hatte. Ich habe gedacht, ich hätte sie ihm schon längst über ICQ geschickt. Warum sagt dieser Penner nicht, dass er noch die Adresse braucht, sondern verarscht mich so? Jetzt muss ich eine Woche länger warten.



Was willst du dir denn neues zulegen und vor allem wo?


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (22. Mai 2009)

30sectomars schrieb:


> Was willst du dir denn neues zulegen und vor allem wo?


Ich habe mir im PCGHX-Marktplatz eine gebrauchte 9800 GTX+ gekauft. Eigentlich ist der Verkäufer ein guter Freund, aber hier hat er Mist gebaut.


----------



## JayxG (22. Mai 2009)

The Ian schrieb:


> ich hab 768er in fülle -.-


... und ich hab dann wohl die blöden 511er- jetzt schon die 4. in Folge


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (22. Mai 2009)

Yeah! F@H SMP funzt wieder!


----------



## DanielX (22. Mai 2009)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Yeah! F@H SMP funzt wieder!



Der SMP Client hatt bei mir die ganze Zeit funktioniert, aber der gibt ja auch nicht gerade oft ne WU ab. 

PS: In drei Stunden knallt mein SMP wieder 2144 Punkte raus. 

MfG DanielX


----------



## Fate T.H (22. Mai 2009)

Hmm kommt darauf an was du als nicht oft betrachtest ich brauch z.B. für 1 WU ca. 10.5 Std.
Da ich 2 Klienten am laufen habe wird ca. alle 5,75 Std. eine WU abgegeben.


----------



## DanielX (22. Mai 2009)

@AM-Subaru

Hast du zwei SMP im Windows laufen oder hast du die zwei VM's gemacht.

Das mit den VM's ist mir zu umständlich. 

MfG DanielX


----------



## Fate T.H (22. Mai 2009)

Sind 2 VM´s da der Windows Klient mir zu unsaugereift ist und zuwenige PPD macht.
Ob ich nun 4-5k mache oder 8-9k ist ein großer unterschied


----------



## The Ian (22. Mai 2009)

machst du deine gasammten ppd nur mit cpu??


----------



## DanielX (22. Mai 2009)

Gibts den ne Erklärung wie ich mein Fahmon im Windows die beide VM's aulessen lassen kann, hab ich im How-To nicht gesehen oder überlesen?

MfG DanielX


----------



## Fate T.H (22. Mai 2009)

@The_Ian

Ja meine momentanen PPD kommen nur vom dem Core i7


@DanielX

Ja irgendwo im Thread müsste dazu was stehen wie das geht.
Kurz und bündigt muß man den folding ordner der VM per Netzwerk erreichbar machen.


----------



## The Ian (22. Mai 2009)

> @The_Ian
> 
> Ja meine momentanen PPD kommen nur vom dem Core i7



oO auch haben will


----------



## Fate T.H (22. Mai 2009)

Dann leg dir mal ein paar VM´s an sag ich da nur.


----------



## The Ian (22. Mai 2009)

na ich finds da cool dass dann ne cpu wieder ganauso viel faltet wie ne gtx285
bei mir lohnt sich das nur secht wenig mit den VM, da wenn ich nen smp laufen lasse die performance des rechners drastisch einbricht...naja jetzt kann mans ja sagen...2kerne sind einfach zu wenig xD


----------



## 30sectomars (22. Mai 2009)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> @The_Ian
> 
> Ja meine momentanen PPD kommen nur vom dem Core i7



Schön zu wissen, wie viele Punkte mein i7 bringen könnte 
Aber der Aufwand ist mir dann doch viel zu groß. Vor allem zocke und arbeite ich nebenher auch noch mit meinem Pc 
Machst du noch was nebeneher, außer falten?^^


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Mai 2009)

Die witzigsten Wortschöpfungen des Tages....



AM-Subaru schrieb:


> ....unsaugereift


 



DanielX schrieb:


> ... die beide VM's aulessen lassen kann ....


 


The Ian schrieb:


> ..lohnt sich das nur secht wenig ...


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (22. Mai 2009)

Fuc|<, meine SMP-WU bringt laut FahMon nur noch 1461 Punkte. Warum? Sonst gab es doch auch immer 1780 Punkte.


----------



## 30sectomars (22. Mai 2009)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Fuc|<, meine SMP-WU bringt laut FahMon nur noch 1461 Punkte. Warum? Sonst gab es doch auch immer 1780 Punkte.



Wird wohl eine andere WU sein 
Ich hatte gestern eine, die brachte ~2100 Punkte... Da lief mein i7 noch schneller als sont 
Die will ich nochmal^^

WER RECHTSCHREIBFEHLER FINDET, DER DARF SIE BEHALTEN


----------



## steffen0278 (22. Mai 2009)

Ich werd wohl von 2 GPU Clients auf einen wechseln. Bringt mehr Punkte und ist wesentlich schneller.
Vergleichswerte zwischen 2 und einem Client werde ich nacher mal posten.


----------



## _Snaker_ (22. Mai 2009)

quark, 2 clients sind definitiv besser


----------



## steffen0278 (22. Mai 2009)

2x 768 WU = 8036PPD
1x 768 WU = 8500PPD und steigt noch an.


----------



## CheGuarana (22. Mai 2009)

Eben, es kommt immer auf WU´s und verwandte hardware an.


----------



## steffen0278 (22. Mai 2009)

Den Tast habe ich mit sämtlichen WU´s gemacht. und es kam immer das gleiche Ergebniss raus. Wenn die 2 Clients wenigstens ungefair dei selben PPD machen würden, Aber bei manchen WU´s ist gehts dann schon in die 1000-1500 Punkte, die einer allein mehr macht.


----------



## PC-FAN-Anschluss (22. Mai 2009)

Wer ist denn der erste von euch, der sein Geld für ein NVidia Tesla System rauswirft?

siehe hier


----------



## steffen0278 (22. Mai 2009)

Kannste vergessen. Dann kannste dir lieber 4x GTX285 kaufen. Leistung ist die gleiche. Die Quadro Karten sind keine anderen wie unsere Desktop Teile. Nur mit bessem Support, mehr Ram und auf spezielle Anwendungen ausgerichtet. 

PNY Quadro Plex 2200 D2, 2x Quadro FX 5800, 2x 4096MB GDDR3, 4x DVI, 2x DisplayPort, 2x TV-out, 2x PCIe x16 (VCS2200-D2-X16-PB) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## 30sectomars (22. Mai 2009)

steffen0278 schrieb:


> Den Tast habe ich mit sämtlichen WU´s gemacht. und es kam immer das gleiche Ergebniss raus. Wenn die 2 Clients wenigstens ungefair dei selben PPD machen würden, Aber bei manchen WU´s ist gehts dann schon in die 1000-1500 Punkte, die einer allein mehr macht.



Bei mir ist der Unterschied bei allen WU's nur minimal. Wenn die richtigen WU's kommen eben auch mal mehr Punkte


----------



## steffen0278 (22. Mai 2009)

Ich habe immer gleiche verglichen, also 2x 353, 2x 1888, 2x 268. Dann immer einen abgeschaltet. Kann natürlich sein, das wenn ich eine 1888 und eine 353 habe, also gemischt, das dann 2 Clients schneller sind. Da hast du Recht. Zu 80% hatte ich jetzt immer 2 gleiche WU´s


----------



## DanielX (22. Mai 2009)

Na Super ich hab jetzt bei meinem Kollegen Aero aktiviert und siehe da es lagt net mehr, OMG Windows.


----------



## CheGuarana (22. Mai 2009)

Aber AERO kostet doch sicher PPD oder?
DAs muss doch der GPU machen?


----------



## DanielX (22. Mai 2009)

KP aber ohne spackts, muss man nicht verstehen ist halt Windows.


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Mai 2009)

Nochmal zum Thema 1 oder 2 Clients pro GPU

Da es von vielen Faktoren abhängt gibt es *keine* generelle Wahrheit
Bei meinen Systemen sind 2 GPU2-Client's pro Karte gleich schnell oder schneller als 1 Client

Dies bei...
1 Q6600 mit 8800GT (beides oc) unter WIN_XP-Pro 32
1 Q6700 (oc) mit 260GTX (alte, *nicht* 216/55) unter WIN_XP-Pro 32
1 E8400 (oc) mit 275GTX unter WIN_XP-Pro 32

Das Core i7 - System ist noch nicht fertig da ich wegen der toten 8800GT und der ebenso von uns gegangenen 260GTX/216/55 die 275GTX "zweckentfremden" musste

Bekomme in den nächsten Tagen noch eine 9800GT-1GB
Die ersetzt dann die 275GTX bis die 260GTX/216/55 (Garantie-Ersatz) wieder zurück ist
Dann werde ich die Ci7-Daten (läuft dann unter VISTA-Ultimate 64) nachreichen


----------



## 30sectomars (22. Mai 2009)

PC-FAN-Anschluss schrieb:


> Wer ist denn der erste von euch, der sein Geld für ein NVidia Tesla System rauswirft?
> 
> siehe hier



Wenn das stimmen sollte, was da steht, ist der Superomputer bis zu 250 mal so schnell wie ein normaler Rechner. Wenn man den teuersten Rechner nimmt, welcher 15000€ kostet und teilt diese auf 250 Personen auf, muss jeder nur 60€ zahlen?
Wäre doch, wenn man so viele Leute findet, eine lohnende Investition für unser F@H team...


----------



## CheGuarana (22. Mai 2009)

Kann man denn sowas nicht selbst bauen? Da kämes sicher günstiger!


----------



## _Snaker_ (22. Mai 2009)

DanielX schrieb:


> Na Super ich hab jetzt bei meinem Kollegen Aero aktiviert und siehe da es lagt net mehr, OMG Windows.



geil, thx für die info!
hatte garnicht gewusst, dass aero bei mir aus war, nun hab ich´s angeschaltet und es laggt nicht mehr  endlich!


----------



## Standeck (22. Mai 2009)

Ich krieg schon wieder keine neuen WU´s!


----------



## DanielX (22. Mai 2009)

Standeck schrieb:


> Ich krieg schon wieder keine neuen WU´s!



Und da bist du auch wieder nicht alleine.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (22. Mai 2009)

narv

Ich auch schon wieder nicht -.-!


----------



## D!str(+)yer (22. Mai 2009)

narv2

schon der dritte doppelpost durch i-net lagg heute 

*bitte löschen*


----------



## JayxG (22. Mai 2009)

Standeck schrieb:


> Ich krieg schon wieder keine neuen WU´s!


@all: guckt mal die LiveStats Liste durch. Ich glaube das geht momt. jedem so


----------



## MESeidel (22. Mai 2009)

DanielX schrieb:


> Na Super ich hab jetzt bei meinem Kollegen Aero aktiviert und siehe da es lagt net mehr, OMG Windows.



Ach schau an ;o)

Seite 338:



MESeidel schrieb:


> @DanielX ist AERO aktiviert?
> bei mir laggt es nur im "basic" Style, mit AERO nicht...



Aber: Hallo Wand!
Heute schon jemand mit dir gesprochen?


----------



## _Snaker_ (22. Mai 2009)

stanford sollte mal stellung zu diesem WU mangel nehmen ....


----------



## Standeck (22. Mai 2009)

_Snaker_ schrieb:


> stanford sollte mal stellung zu diesem WU mangel nehmen ....



Ja. Bis wir wieder ausreichend WU´s haben schalte ich den Hauptfolder Rechner ab.

@MESeidel: Hast Du Dein Gerät wieder abgeschaltet oder warum hast Du grad so wenig PPD?


----------



## steffen0278 (22. Mai 2009)

Bis ich neue WU´s bekomme, kann ich ja meine gestoppte WU rechnen lassen. Cooler Vorteil


----------



## CheGuarana (22. Mai 2009)

Ja, schaut mal: Folding@Home server status

Der ist schonwieder stark ausgelastet.

Ausserdem steht er auf "Reject".


----------



## DanielX (22. Mai 2009)

MESeidel schrieb:


> Ach schau an ;o)
> 
> Seite 338:
> 
> ...



Jo, hast mir damit gut geholfen.


----------



## steffen0278 (22. Mai 2009)

Meiner versucht nach dem hier zu connecten:
171.64.65.106

Waiting before retry.
[17:01:07] + Attempting to get work packet
[17:01:07] - Connecting to assignment server
[17:01:08] - Successful: assigned to (171.64.65.106).
[17:01:08] + News From Folding@Home: Welcome to Folding@Home
[17:01:08] Loaded queue successfully.
[17:01:09] + Could not connect to Work Server
[17:01:09] - Attempt #7  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.


----------



## CheGuarana (22. Mai 2009)

Mhh der ist eig. sogut wie frei.
Starte dochmal neu.


----------



## steffen0278 (22. Mai 2009)

Der 2.Client ist auch gleich fertig. Wo bleiben die WU´s?


----------



## CheGuarana (22. Mai 2009)

Es gibt immernoch keine der betreffende Server steht immernoch auf "Reject" aslo nicht annehmen oder abweisen.

Ich glaube, dann gibt er auch keine von sich.

Soebeben hörte ich das Spulefiepen von 511er WU´s es gibt wieder welche!


----------



## steffen0278 (22. Mai 2009)

Der 2. ist momentan bei 78%. Mal sehen ob der was bekommt. Noch ca 26 min


----------



## Standeck (22. Mai 2009)

Also meine beiden Server GPU´s sind immer noch arbeitslos.


----------



## CheGuarana (22. Mai 2009)

Schau doch mal vonb woher die die Arbeit beziehen wollen?!

Warscheinlich hatte ich Glück, da der "bezugs Sever" nun den völligen Overload erlebt.


----------



## _Snaker_ (22. Mai 2009)

habe beide clients neu gestartet und haben sofort neue WUs bekommen 

PS;
Falsch: WU´s
Richtig: WUs


----------



## steffen0278 (22. Mai 2009)

Mehrere Neustarts haben bei mir nix gebracht.

edit: da ist wieder eine. Ne 511´er


----------



## CheGuarana (22. Mai 2009)

Es ist ganz lustig, über längere Zeit die Server Stats anzuschauen.
Dort werden jetzt immermehr *WUs* reimgepumpt und der CPU Load steigt immermehr an!


----------



## steffen0278 (22. Mai 2009)

Scheint ne gute Zeit für fertige WUs zu sein. 
War das nicht gestern auch die Zeit?


----------



## CheGuarana (22. Mai 2009)

Jopp, ungefähr.^^


----------



## steffen0278 (22. Mai 2009)

Oh, Mann. AM-Subaru, kannst aber auch mal nicht auf mich warten,wa


----------



## 30sectomars (22. Mai 2009)

Ich habe vorhin noch eine WU bekommen, der andere Client hat nach einer längeren Pause auch jetzt eine neue WU bekommen...
Wie lange besteht jetzt schon das Problem?


----------



## CheGuarana (22. Mai 2009)

Kp, 2,5h ???

Mal was anderes: Kann man hier im Forum per BBcode Tabellen machen?


----------



## caine2011 (22. Mai 2009)

ja
Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME - BB-Code Liste


----------



## CheGuarana (22. Mai 2009)

Super danke!


----------



## Fate T.H (22. Mai 2009)

30sectomars schrieb:


> Schön zu wissen, wie viele Punkte mein i7 bringen könnte
> Aber der Aufwand ist mir dann doch viel zu groß. Vor allem zocke und arbeite ich nebenher auch noch mit meinem Pc
> Machst du noch was nebeneher, außer falten?^^



Ja ich mache nebenbei noch was und zwar ganz normal HD-Filme/Serien schauen
oder auch Programmieren und das alles ohne irgendwelches laggen.



steffen0278 schrieb:


> Oh, Mann. AM-Subaru, kannst aber auch mal nicht auf mich warten,wa



Sind doch nur 34k unterschied das sollte aufzuholen sein wenn denn mal WU´s kommen für GPU´s


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (22. Mai 2009)

Laggen kann man auch mit guter Hardware bekämpfen. Eine HD103UJ ist z.B. schneller als eine HD501LJ, ein Phenom II X4 955 BE ist schneller als ein Core 2 Duo E4300 und mit 4GB DDR3-1600 CL7 ist das System viel zuverlässiger als mit 2GB DDR2-800 CL5.


----------



## steffen0278 (22. Mai 2009)

habe zur zeit nur kleine WUs. da wirds schwer. Und durch die neue arbeit ist er auch selten an.


----------



## CheGuarana (22. Mai 2009)

Gerade da müsste er an sein!


----------



## steffen0278 (22. Mai 2009)

Du kennst Hasi nicht


----------



## 30sectomars (22. Mai 2009)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Laggen kann man auch mit guter Hardware bekämpfen. Eine HD103UJ ist z.B. schneller als eine HD501LJ, ein Phenom II X4 955 BE ist schneller als ein Core 2 Duo E4300 und mit 4GB DDR3-1600 CL7 ist das System viel zuverlässiger als mit 2GB DDR2-800 CL5.



HD103UJ und DDR3 1600 CL7? Woher kennst du meine Hardware xD

Ich wollte wissen,seid wie vielen Tagen das Problem jetzt schon besteht, dass man nur noch selten WU's bekommen?


----------



## CheGuarana (22. Mai 2009)

Seit 3 bis 4 glaub ich - solang bin ich ja noch nicht dabei.


----------



## _Snaker_ (22. Mai 2009)

habe nun blaue vierecke bei fahmon ^^ sind cooler als grüne


----------



## CheGuarana (22. Mai 2009)

Tzzzz...wollte ich auch mal noch machen.^^


----------



## _Snaker_ (22. Mai 2009)

jaja darfst du nicht, hab copyright drauf


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (22. Mai 2009)

Wie macht man die Quadrate blau? Am besten auch noch die Fortschrittsbalken in Windows.
Edit: Ich habs gefunden, FahMon hat da nen Bilderordner. Aber für die Windows-Fortschrittsbalken hab ich immer noch keine Lösung.


----------



## CheGuarana (22. Mai 2009)

@ Jever deine Stats snd auf meinem WebSpace, also werden meine Bilddatein genutzt!


----------



## Fate T.H (22. Mai 2009)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Wie macht man die Quadrate blau? Am besten auch noch die Fortschrittsbalken in Windows.
> Edit: Ich habs gefunden, FahMon hat da nen Bilderordner. Aber für die Windows-Fortschrittsbalken hab ich immer noch keine Lösung.



Die Farbe der Fortschrittsbalken wird vom System bestimmt sofern es sich um eine
standard ProgressBar handelt und keine selbst gemachte ist.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (22. Mai 2009)

Toxy schrieb:


> @ Jever deine Stats snd auf meinem WebSpace, also werden meine Bilddatein genutzt!


Ich meine ja auch nicht die WebStats, sondern die Stats auf meinem PC, von meiner lokalen FahMon-Installation.



AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Die Farbe der Fortschrittsbalken wird vom System bestimmt sofern es sich um eine
> standard ProgressBar handelt und keine selbst gemachte ist.


Ja, das weiß ich. FahMon hat z.B. so eine Windows-Progressbar. Und genau die würde ich gern mit einem Registry-Hack oder wie auch immer blau machen.


----------



## CheGuarana (22. Mai 2009)

Achso, jetzt hab ichs verstanden.


----------



## Fate T.H (22. Mai 2009)

@Jever-Pilsener

Glaube nicht das es durch nen Reg-Hack geht meine das es Themebedingt ist bin mir aber nicht zu 100% sicher.


----------



## CheGuarana (22. Mai 2009)

Jop, ist es!

Mal was anderes: Wir haben verdammt doll abgenommen!

PC Games Hardware - Team Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

Pande Lab wird uns in weniger als einem Tag eingeholt haben.


----------



## _Snaker_ (22. Mai 2009)

der einbruch ist nur wegen dem Mangel an WUs...


----------



## steffen0278 (22. Mai 2009)

Mir war grad langweilig und deshalb habe ich mal etwas rumgespielt.
Wenn ihr euren Rechner mal an die Leistungsgrenze bringen wollt versucht mal das:
CPU Damage (kleines Program aber verheerender als Prime) und zeitgleich Furmark im Extreme Burning Modus mit 16x MSAA

Alter Schwede. Der Rechner hat nach 10sek schon gebrüllt wie die Hölle. Leistungsaufnahme 416 Watt. Mit Prime und Furmark hatte ich höstens 340 Watt.
Aber vorsicht!!!! Nur machen wenn ihr Vertrauen in eure Kühlung habt


----------



## CheGuarana (22. Mai 2009)

_Snaker_ schrieb:


> der einbruch ist nur wegen dem Mangel an WUs...



Warum hat Pande Lab dann immernoch so extrem zugelegt?


----------



## steffen0278 (23. Mai 2009)

Stanford hat alle, die sich anonymus nennen in ihr Team gepackt. Darum der Sprung:

Pande Lab - anonymous - What's going on guys? - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (23. Mai 2009)

steffen0278 schrieb:


> CPU Damage (kleines Program aber verheerender als Prime)


Ich habe bei Google nichts passendes gefunden. Link?


----------



## caine2011 (23. Mai 2009)

das mit pande lab erscheint mir aber wie ein cheat von stanford das hauseigene team umzukonfigen


----------



## CheGuarana (23. Mai 2009)

Achso. -.-

Nochmal für morgen:

Ich habe zur sicherhiet zwei weitere Clienten für meine Grakas angelegt, falls die Server ausfallen sollten!

Tut die bitte nach möglichkeit auch, sonst geht euch/Standford Rechenleistung durch die Lappen.
Ausserrdem können wir dadurch im gegensatz zu anderen Teams einiges an Punkten zulegen.


----------



## steffen0278 (23. Mai 2009)

Hier auch ein Extremer mit deiner kleinen Farm:

Four 1CPU x 8GPU rig folder now online! - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net

@Jever-Pilsener

Heist Core Damage, sorry. Hier der Link. Aber wie gesagt. *VORSICHT!!! Auf eigene Gefahr

*Core Damage CPU Stress Tester


----------



## CheGuarana (23. Mai 2009)

Es war doch mal die rede von einem SLI Client? oder?

WAnn soll der denn kommen, bzw. gibtz schon irgendwelche News darüber?


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (23. Mai 2009)

Lol, mit F@H wird meine CPU 62 °C warm, mit Core Damage 64 °C. Wo liegt denn da der Unterschied?


----------



## CheGuarana (23. Mai 2009)

Vllt. an dem Belasteten Teil der CPU?


----------



## Speed-E (23. Mai 2009)

Hat noch jemand diese Probleme mit den 577X WUs? Meine GraKa foldet 100% und geht dann in UNSTABLE_MACHINE über.  Im offiziellen Forum steht es auch schon drin. 

Das ist echt bitter, wenn die Karte für nichts und wieder nichts arbeitet.


----------



## CheGuarana (23. Mai 2009)

Speed-E schrieb:


> Hat noch jemand diese Probleme mit den 577X WUs? Meine GraKa foldet 100% und geht dann in UNSTABLE_MACHINE über.  Im offiziellen Forum steht es auch schon drin.
> 
> Das ist echt bitter, wenn die Karte für nichts und wieder nichts arbeitet.




Bei meiner lag das an der Temperatur.-.-


----------



## 30sectomars (23. Mai 2009)

Speed-E schrieb:


> Hat noch jemand diese Probleme mit den 577X WUs? Meine GraKa foldet 100% und geht dann in UNSTABLE_MACHINE über.  Im offiziellen Forum steht es auch schon drin.
> 
> Das ist echt bitter, wenn die Karte für nichts und wieder nichts arbeitet.



Hast du die Karte übertaktet? Wenn ja takte mal ein wenig zurück, das war bei mir der Fehler >.<"


----------



## JayxG (23. Mai 2009)

30sectomars schrieb:


> ... takte mal ein wenig zurück, das war bei mir der Fehler >.<"


... bei mir auch. Am besten Core- und RAM- Takt @Stock und die Shader ein bisschen schneller


----------



## CheGuarana (23. Mai 2009)

Nochmal um euch uptodate zu halten.
Wir haben ein kleines bisschen seit gestern wieder zugelegt.
EOC zeigt aber auch, dass Pande Lab uns in vorraussichtlich 15.3h eingeholt haben wird.


----------



## 30sectomars (23. Mai 2009)

JayxG schrieb:


> ... bei mir auch. Am besten Core- und RAM- Takt @Stock und die Shader ein bisschen schneller



Bei den großen WU's bringt es auch den RAM Takt ein wenig anzuheben...
Da gabs hier im Forum oder von der PCGH einen Test


----------



## CheGuarana (23. Mai 2009)

Noch ca. 5h dann sind wir Platz 35 -.-


----------



## 30sectomars (23. Mai 2009)

Dann arbeiten wir uns wieder auf Platz 34 vor...
Dauert halt nur ein bissl^^


----------



## CheGuarana (23. Mai 2009)

Naja, ab Mittwoch kommen bei mir dann noch 6h pro Tag dazu.
Dann steht die Kiste nimmer in meinem Zimmer, weil ich sturmfrei hab.
da leg ich dann noch ein bissel zu.


----------



## PC-FAN-Anschluss (23. Mai 2009)

Gratulation übrigens zu deinem Server! In letzter Zeit legst du zu wie eine Rakete. 

Leider habe ich momentan schwere Mainboard-Probleme


----------



## CheGuarana (23. Mai 2009)

Standfold krig ich trotzdem nicht ein.^^ (Hab ich mir für irgendwann als Ziel gesetzt)


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (23. Mai 2009)

Ich hätte ja gern eine Folding-Farm. Die würde StanFOLD mit links einholen.


----------



## CheGuarana (23. Mai 2009)

Mal sehen...(Teamhaus).^^


----------



## _Snaker_ (23. Mai 2009)

genau, dann gibts nen TeamHaus Account der zu besonderen Anlässen befeuert wird ^^


----------



## CheGuarana (23. Mai 2009)

Das wird aber Arbiet, alles auf TA umzustellen.^^


----------



## PC-FAN-Anschluss (23. Mai 2009)

Scheint als ob unsere Konkurrenz ein wenig langsamer werden. Die Überholzeit ist leicht gestiegen. Aber sobald bei mir wieder eine WU fertig ist schaffen wie das.


----------



## CheGuarana (23. Mai 2009)

Ich habe ne ganz unbekannte WU: Projekt 5514 Pkt: 430.

Leider dauert die länger als eine 511er -.-


----------



## PC-FAN-Anschluss (23. Mai 2009)

Haha! Da habe ich aber mehr Glück: Ich bekomme momentan immer nur die 555. Das wird allerdings nichts daran ändern, dass ich dich nicht überholen werde.


----------



## CheGuarana (23. Mai 2009)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/blogs/toxy/267-2-gpu-clients-zu-bekannten-ausfallzeiten.html

So, noch was, so wie es aussicht fällt der Server nachher wieder über einige Stunden aus!
Daher habe ich mir gestern zu jeder GPU noch einen Client gemacht, sodass ich folden kann wärend andere das nicht können.

Macht dies bitte zu wohle der Punke des Teams auch so!


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (23. Mai 2009)

Mein SMP-Client ist schon seit 18 Minuten dabei, Ergebnisse zu senden. Ich hatte aber auch Vuze (BitTorrent) an, das schluckt massiv Upload-Bandbreite. Jetzt ist Vuze aus, hoffentlich geht es jetzt schneller.


----------



## 30sectomars (23. Mai 2009)

Toxy schrieb:


> Ich habe ne ganz unbekannte WU: Projekt 5514 Pkt: 430.
> 
> Leider dauert die länger als eine 511er -.-



ich bekomme seid Tagen nur 353'er  oder mal zwischendurch eine 511'er


----------



## CheGuarana (23. Mai 2009)

Mhh...die 353er sind gut, vereinzelt hab ich die auch.


----------



## steffen0278 (23. Mai 2009)

Habe zur Zeit auch nur 353´er. Ein Client wieder ausgemacht. Jetzt schaffe ich alle 30 sek 1%. Geile Sache. über 9000PPD zur Zeit durchweg.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (23. Mai 2009)

Wenn man WUs sichern will, muss man nicht den ganzen Client kopieren, sondern nur den Work-Ordner und die Cores. Ich muss da mal ein Programm schreiben, das die Arbeit für einen erledigt.

Das Programm würde WUs aus den Clients extrahieren und in speziellen 7z-Dateien speichern. Andersrum könnte man dann auch WUs in einen Client laden. Man könnte teilweise fertige WUs auf andere PCs übertragen und dort fertig falten. Schlechte WUs könnte man löschen. Zu jeder WU sollen Infos wie Punkte, Verfallsdatum, etc. angezeigt werden.

Es soll auch ein automatisches Backup möglich sein, das regelmäßig (z.B. bei jedem %) die WU in eine 7z-Datei sichert, die z.B. auf einer Netzwerkfreigabe liegt. (HTTP- oder FTP-Upload soll später noch dazu kommen.) Beim Defekt/Totalausfall eines Folding-Servers könnte man die WU woanders fertig falten. Oder nach einem Absturz durch zu starkes OC wäre die WU nicht verloren, man hat ja das Backup.

Wenn die WU fertig gefaltet ist, sollte es die Möglichkeit geben, F@H automatisch zu beenden, eine WU aus dem Cache in den F@H-Ordner zu kopieren, anschließend wird F@H neu gestartet. Ohne WU-Mangel, ohne lästiges manuelles Hin- und Herkopieren von Clients.

Andersrum will ich auch eine Möglichkeit, um WUs automatisch zu cachen. Dabei wird F@H mehrere Male hintereinander gestartet, damit es sich eine WU holen kann, wieder beendet und die WU extrahiert. Dabei soll auch eine WU-Auslese möglich sein: Gecachte WUs mit schlechter Leistung werden automatisch gelöscht.


Ich würde das ganze wahrscheinlich in Java programmieren, andere Programmiersprachen müsste ich von Grund auf neu lernen. Java sichert zudem die Plattformunabhängigkeit. Auf dem PC müsste 7-Zip installiert sein, welches man auch per Kommandozeile steuern kann, so würde mein Programm die 7z-Dateien erstellen und auch wieder extrahieren. Die 7z-Datei würde den Work-Ordner, die Cores und eine Info-Textdatei enthalten (und eine eigene Dateiendung kriegen).

Das beste: Das Programm soll Open Source sein!

Was haltet ihr von der Idee?


----------



## steffen0278 (23. Mai 2009)

Ich glaube man sollte es so lassen wie es ist. Schummeln haben wir nicht nötig und jede WU muß halt gefaltet werden. Egal wie viele Punte sie bring.


----------



## CheGuarana (23. Mai 2009)

Genau, es ist für die Medizin und so wird denen nicht geholfen.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (23. Mai 2009)

Rechnerleerlauf durch WU-Mangel ist ein ernsthaftes Problem, hier geht uns und der Wissenschaft wertvolle Rechenzeit verloren. Das Manuelle Kopieren von Clients, wofür Toxy ja Werbung macht, bewirkt auch so ziemlich dasselbe, nur dass ein Programm mit WU-Cache alles automatisch erledigen würde, es würde sofort eingreifen und es wäre stressfrei.
Wenn der Großteil einer WU schon gefaltet ist und der PC abstürzt, will man doch auch nicht, dass die WU verworfen wird und der Wissenschaft wertvolle Rechenleistung verloren geht.

*Die WU-Auslese muss ich ja nicht implementieren.*

Aber wenn eine WU nicht gefaltet wird, kommt nach wenigen Tagen die Deadline und die WU landet wieder im WU-Pool und wird erneut vergeben. Somit wird die WU so oder so gefaltet. Außerdem kann Stanford diese Arbeit ja nochmal in besser honorierte WUs stecken und neu verteilen.
Ich mag es halt nicht, wenn mein SMP-Client Singlecore-WUs kriegt. Dabei wird die CPU nur zu 25% ausgelastet, der Medizin entgehen 75% Rechenleistung. Wenn man solche WUs verwirft und stattdessen SMP-WUs faltet, müsste das doch gut für die Wissenschaft sein.


----------



## CheGuarana (23. Mai 2009)

Naja, also ich mache so weiter, und versuche, dass die zweit WU´s nich verloren gehen.


----------



## _Snaker_ (23. Mai 2009)

Ich wäre zumindest für einen Versuch des Programms..


----------



## steffen0278 (23. Mai 2009)

Ich spiele zur Zeit mit den Clients rum. WUs die mir nicht gefallen, wie die 511´er lasse ich berechnen, wenn ich nicht am Rechner bin, oder nachts. Die 353 flutschen eh nur so durch.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (23. Mai 2009)

Bei einer WU-Auslese muss man die minderwertigen WUs ja nicht löschen, man kann sie auch an andere Leute weitergeben oder zu bestimmten Zeiten bestimmte WUs berechnen lassen, z.B. nachts die 511er.

Mit den WU-Backup-Dateien könnte man prefolded WUs weitergeben (auch verkaufen). Wer viele Punkte will, könnte z.B. im PCGHX-Marktplatz WUs kaufen, die bei 99% sind und fertig falten, die Weitergabe könnte z.B. über Filehoster oder ICQ erfolgen. Andersrum können Leute, die nicht auf Punkte aus sind, ein bisschen was verdienen, indem sie ihre HW im Leerlauf rechnen lassen und so prefolded WUs generieren.

Mal sehen, ob ich in 2 Wochen schon eine Alpha hinkriege.


----------



## CheGuarana (23. Mai 2009)

ICh bin völlig dagegen, schließlich geht es hier darum Krankheiten zu bekämpfen! -.-


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (23. Mai 2009)

Ich habe mir gedacht, wenn ich einem Prefolder seine Stromkosten sowie einen kleinen Obolus zahle, ist das für mich billiger als Anschaffungs- und Unterhaltskosten einer Folding-Farm.
Mir ist bewusst, dass man ein Projekt wie F@H nicht zu stark kommerzialisieren darf. Aber Geld spielt bereits eine große Rolle, weil Hardware und Strom Geld kosten.

Ich glaube, Prefolding würde insgesamt zu mehr Unterstützung für F@H führen. Viele Leute haben Hardware, in der Folding-Potenzial steckt, die aber wegen mangelnder Motivation und vorgeschobenen Argumenten wie Stromkosten meist ausgeschaltet bleibt. Wenn es ein paar Euro gibt, würde diese Hardware für F@H rechnen. Auf diese Weise kann man die Leute an F@H ranführen und langsam dazu bewegen, selber zu folden.

Das Hauptziel war aber die Bekämpfung des WU-Mangels, sodass die Rechner ständig der Wissenschaft dienen können.


----------



## steffen0278 (23. Mai 2009)

Wenn ich WUs bis 99% rechnen lasse, werde ich doch nicht so bekloppt sein und die wem anders geben, der mich dann irgendwann mit meinen WUs überholt.

Ich bin mal gespannt wenn ehrliche Folder wie Nfsgame, Silentkilla oder StanFold das lesen, wie sie dazu stehen.

Die Idee allein ist schon blödsinn. Vor allem der Gedanke an das Verkaufen von WUs. Du kaufst sie doch auch nicht von Stanford. Sowas kommt dann in die Rubrik Abzocke. Ich wäre mit sowas vorsichtig. Wer mit gemeinützigem Geld machen will, der ist ruck zuck raus aus solchen Projecten. Sowas spricht sich natürlich rum.

Also lass dein Rechner lieber rechnen und gut iss.
Mit sowas machst du solche Projecte kaputt.


----------



## CheGuarana (23. Mai 2009)

Richtig.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (23. Mai 2009)

OK, ich lasse es.

P.S.: Ich habe nie davon geredet, dass ich WUs verkaufen würde. Ich habe eher in die andere Richtung gedacht: Geld in F@H reinpumpen, vorübergehend ein paar mehr Punkte kriegen und langfristig neue Falter anwerben. Aber ich habe erkannt, dass es nicht so gut ist.


----------



## caine2011 (23. Mai 2009)

jo wäre besser: an den sinn denken: wir wollen eigentlich tödliche krankheiten in einem gemeinnützigen projekt bekämpfen nicht sinnlos punkte anhäufen mit recht seltsamen mitteln...

@jever-pilsener:

stell dir einfach vor im hwbot team würde jemand es schaffen ein tool zu programmieren das die 3dmarks dazu bringt 10-20% mehr punkte auszuspucken...-das wäre schon am rande der legalität.

cool fände ich es wenn du ein tool zum einfachen verwalten von wu´s bauen könntest, nach dem prinzip: ich schalte meinen zweitclient(für eine gpu) automatisch dazu wenn im ersten client eine 1888 wu gefunden wird(siehe howto zwei clients auf einer gpu)

ansonsten hätte ich noch eine frage: hat schon iwer xp x64 zum falten verwendet??


----------



## CheGuarana (23. Mai 2009)

Ich wolltes verwenden, findes aber nimmer, daher nehm ich jetzt 32bit - bringt 64bit mehr? PPD?


----------



## _Snaker_ (23. Mai 2009)

mehr PPD wirds nicht bringen, aber im allgemeinen ist 64bit besser weil es 4 GB RAM unterstütz. Damals gabs Probleme mit Treibern, heute ist da aber alles soweit gelöst. Wenn dann aber gleich Vista 64bit


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (23. Mai 2009)

_Snaker_ schrieb:


> Wenn dann aber gleich Vista 64bit


Ich benutze Vista so gut wie gar nicht mehr, Win7 ist einfach viel besser.


----------



## steffen0278 (23. Mai 2009)

Vista 64 sich jetzt noch zuzulegen ist Quatsch. Ich habs seit ca 2 Jahren und bin damit voll zufrieden. Hatte nie Probleme damit. Aber jetzt von XP auf Vista zu wechseln, nein. Dann lieber auf Win7 warten und gleich die 64Bit Version holen. 32Bit ist durch die RAM Beschränkung nicht mehr zeitgemäß. Wundert mich das Microsoft noch an 32Bit festhält.


----------



## CheGuarana (23. Mai 2009)

> Wundert mich das Microsoft noch an 32Bit festhält.



Naja was soll man sonst als zB. P4 User nehmen?


----------



## 30sectomars (23. Mai 2009)

steffen0278 schrieb:


> Vista 64 sich jetzt noch zuzulegen ist Quatsch. Ich habs seit ca 2 Jahren und bin damit voll zufrieden. Hatte nie Probleme damit. Aber jetzt von XP auf Vista zu wechseln, nein. Dann lieber auf Win7 warten und gleich die 64Bit Version holen. 32Bit ist durch die RAM Beschränkung nicht mehr zeitgemäß. Wundert mich das Microsoft noch an 32Bit festhält.



Welcher Officerechner benötigt denn schon 64Bit? 

Ich persönlich arbeite auch schon mit Vista seid der Erscheinung und ärgere mich mitlerweile, dass ich damals keine 64Bit Version gekauft habe 
Deswegen habe ich auch "nur" 3GB RAM...


----------



## D!str(+)yer (23. Mai 2009)

30sectomars schrieb:


> Welcher Officerechner benötigt denn schon 64Bit?
> 
> Ich persönlich arbeite auch schon mit Vista seid der Erscheinung und ärgere mich mitlerweile, dass ich damals keine 64Bit Version gekauft habe
> Deswegen habe ich auch "nur" 3GB RAM...




Der key ist nicht an 32 oder 64bit gebunden. Du brauchst nur eine 64bit DVD. Die kann man übrigens bei MS nach Ordern


----------



## CheGuarana (23. Mai 2009)

So leute mein Zockrechner hat jetzt seine vorerst letzt WU gesandt.
Jetzt macht erstmal nur der Server, weil die Stromkosten völlig explodieren würden.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (23. Mai 2009)

Ich bin jetzt unter den Top 1000 und habe auch eine neue Signatur.


----------



## steffen0278 (23. Mai 2009)

Glückwunsch, weiter so


----------



## CheGuarana (23. Mai 2009)

ICh hatte mir als Ziel gesetzt, heute unter die 500 zu kommen.
Aber weil EOC nur alle 3h aktualisiert klappt das nicht.
Bei standford hab ich die Points schon.^^


----------



## caine2011 (23. Mai 2009)

glückwunsch an alle, ihr bringt das team vorwärts

um nochmal auf die 64bit frage zurückzukommen: man benötigt unter xp x64 keine monitordummy´s deshalb habe ich gefragt weil ich es heute nachdem die win 7 partition sich selbst geschrottet hat x64 draufgezogen habe, aber extreme probleme hatte(bluesreens,treiberprobs was man alles so kennt)

warum ich nicht einfach dummy´s nehme? nun bei der gtx 295 ist ein pcb (ist ja eine dualpcb karte) nur via hdmi an die außenwelt angeschlossen, also bräucht ich einen hdmi auf dvi und darauf dann den dummy adapter
leider ist mittlerweile auch die x64 partition wieder kaputt, weshalb iwo im sys der fehler stecken muss(entweder hdd mb oder cpu, vlt. ram)


----------



## CheGuarana (23. Mai 2009)

Also bei XP32 brauchste aber auch keine Dummys!  - Eigenerfahrung.^^


----------



## caine2011 (23. Mai 2009)

ahhh warum sagst du mir das nicht eher?


----------



## Fate T.H (24. Mai 2009)

Toxy schrieb:


> ICh hatte mir als Ziel gesetzt, heute unter die 500 zu kommen.
> Aber weil EOC nur alle 3h aktualisiert klappt das nicht.
> Bei standford hab ich die Points schon.^^



Gratz Toxy 

Mein nächstes Ziel liegt leider noch ca. 4 Tage entfernt


----------



## _Snaker_ (24. Mai 2009)

Mir ist grade eine Idee gekommen und ich habe sie gleich mal verwirklicht 
Falt0r´s Live Stats EpicVersion

Oben die aktuelle Punktzahl usw, drunter die Fahmon Live Stats meines Kollegens und dann meine Live Stats


----------



## steffen0278 (24. Mai 2009)

Top. Wie haste das gemacht? Habs nicht so mit Webdesign


----------



## Fate T.H (24. Mai 2009)

Er hat einfach eine HTML-Seite in drei Frames geteilt und in jedem Frame zeigt er eine andere HTML Seite an.

Das verät zumindest der Quelltext der Seite.


----------



## steffen0278 (24. Mai 2009)

Jo, wenn ich blos nicht so faul wäre . Mal sehen. Ich guck mir grad den Livestream zum 24h Rennen auf der Nordschleife an.


----------



## 30sectomars (24. Mai 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Der key ist nicht an 32 oder 64bit gebunden. Du brauchst nur eine 64bit DVD. Die kann man übrigens bei MS nach Ordern



Hast du dir irgendwann mal eine 64 Bit DVD nachgeordert? Ich habe davon schon viel gelesen, aber irgendwie habe ich nie einen gescheiten Link zu Microsoft gefunden...
Das kostet doch auch noch ein wenig Geld, oder? 
Naja, leider ist es ja auch schon fast zu spät,denn in einem halben Jahr kommt Win 7 und dann steig ich um auf 64 Bit...
Hat wohl jetzt auch keinen Sinn mehr


----------



## caine2011 (24. Mai 2009)

wenn du schüler/student bist lohnt es sichbei deiner schule/fakultät anzufragen ob sie mitglied der msdnaa von microsoft ist, da bekommst du zu diversen betriebssysteme und anderen programmen von microsoft(legal) kostenlosen zugang


----------



## 30sectomars (24. Mai 2009)

caine2011 schrieb:


> wenn du schüler/student bist lohnt es sichbei deiner schule/fakultät anzufragen ob sie mitglied der msdnaa von microsoft ist, da bekommst du zu diversen betriebssysteme und anderen programmen von microsoft(legal) kostenlosen zugang



An meiner Schule bekomme ich Windows Lizenzen umsonst. Die DVD's sollen wir uns selbst besorgen xD Denn die haben selbst nur eine CD/DVD zu jedem Windows was sie auch nur dann kopieren, wenn man lange und lieb fragt und 64 Bit Vista ist nicht dabei. Die haben nur Business in der 32 Bit Version.
Eskommt mir ja nicht auf die Lizenz an, ich brauch doch nur eine 64 Bit DVD, dann könnte ich mit meinem Key auch 64Bit installieren...


----------



## steffen0278 (24. Mai 2009)

ich habe Home Premium 64Bit System Builder. Damals für 84€
Aber jetzt lohnt es sich nicht mehr. Wegen Win7 noch eine zu besorgen.


----------



## PC-FAN-Anschluss (24. Mai 2009)

Gestern war bei mir die Hölle los:
Wegen einer Fehlermeldung habe ich mal ein anderes Board eingebaut, welches aber nicht funktionierte. Dann musste ich alles wieder umbauen und auf einmal funktionierte alles wieder einwandfrei?! Keine Ahnung was der Fehler war. Aber das ganze überschnitt sich dann auch noch mit vielen Gästen...
Dann konnte der PC wenigstens wegen eines Downloads meines Bruders noch ein wenig punkten.


----------



## CheGuarana (24. Mai 2009)

Aha, nun gut.
Bei mir äuft alles wie amschnürchen, auch wenn ich ständig 511er bekomme.-.-


----------



## caine2011 (24. Mai 2009)

lieber 511er statt gar keine wie am freitag


----------



## CheGuarana (24. Mai 2009)

Stimmt, auch wieder.
Aber 511erbringen wenig Punkte und fressen viel Strom! -.-


----------



## _Snaker_ (24. Mai 2009)

in zukunft wird´s hier sicher noch häufiger probleme geben aufgrund der steigenden Temperatur draußen. Die PPD des gesamten PCGH Teams werden auch abnehmen, weil einige User ihre PCs austellen werden, da ansonsten die Hitze in den Zimmern unterträglich werden würde.


----------



## CheGuarana (24. Mai 2009)

Mein Server bleibt solange wie möglich an, die Temperatur ist mir doch egal, wenn ich nicht da bin?!^^


----------



## 30sectomars (24. Mai 2009)

_Snaker_ schrieb:


> in zukunft wird´s hier sicher noch häufiger probleme geben aufgrund der steigenden Temperatur draußen. Die PPD des gesamten PCGH Teams werden auch abnehmen, weil einige User ihre PCs austellen werden, da ansonsten die Hitze in den Zimmern unterträglich werden würde.



Du sagst es!!
Ich bin eben aus meinem Zimmer geflohen mit meinem Netbook, da in kurzer Zeit die Temperatur von 20° auf 24° gestiegen ist und mein Boxedkühler mit 2400rpm mir so was von auf die Nerven ging... Mein armer Prozessor schmort eben bei ~70° und die Grafikkarte mit 78° heizt mein ganzes Zimmer auf 
Am liebsten würde ich den PC ausmachen, aber ich lasse ihn laufen, FÜR die Wissenschaft!!

Der arme ackert jetzt schon seid 72h


----------



## Leopardgecko (24. Mai 2009)

Ich habe vor ein Paar Tagen meine F@h-Server in den Keller (ca. 15m³) gestellt.
Bei ca. 700 Watt Leistungsaufnahme beider PC's haben sie dort die Raumtemperatur von 17°C auf 31°C hochgetrieben!
Seitdem ist die Temperatur im Wohnzimmer, wo die Server vorher standen, wieder um 6°C zurückgegangen.
Ich finde das schon nicht unerheblich.

Im Keller habe ich jetzt noch einen Luftabzug installiert, mal sehen, ob das was bringt.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (24. Mai 2009)

Ich habe grad Prime95 laufen, um mein OC-Ergebnis zu testen. (Später mache ich mit F@H weiter.) Bei mir ist die Zimmertemperatur von 23 auf 25 °C gestiegen, zeigt das Thermometer meines Weckers an.
Komischerweise war meine Festplatte vorhin laut HW Monitor 20 °C warm, also 3 °C unter Raumtemperatur. Wie kann sowas sein? Es wäre mir neu, dass HDDs ein Peltier-Element eingebaut haben.


----------



## CheGuarana (24. Mai 2009)

Mein Server ging gerade ohne vorwarung aus...einfach so.
Ich denke, das leigt am billig NT.

Zum glück gehen die WUs dort weiter wo sie aufgehört haben (97%).
Wenn das am Mittwoch  24/7 passiert. -.-


----------



## _Snaker_ (24. Mai 2009)

meine Samsung F1 1TB zeigt auch immer ein paar Grad unter Raumtemp an xD

Ansonsten bin ich der Meinung, dass sicher nicht alle, aber doch einige ihre PCs jetzt im Sommer deutlich weniger falten lassen werden.


----------



## CheGuarana (24. Mai 2009)

Meine 160Gb HDD auf Medifold187 (getauft).
Ist bei 22°C das ist ziemlich genau 5°C unter der Zimmertemp.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (24. Mai 2009)

Von netten Temps kann ich ein Liedchen singen^^. Mein Zimmer ist innengedämmt, d.h. ich darfs mir nichtmal erlauben ab 8 Uhr morgens das Fenster zu öffnen, sonst erstick ich  . Und trotzdem lieg ich hier bei circa 3°C mehr als es draußen heiß ist aber ich hab ja noch diese Ventilatoren dies im Baumarkt gibt (100% Silent). Im Winter hingegen heiz ich nur mit Rechnern.
Heizkostenverlagerung Heizung-->Faltserver xDD


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (24. Mai 2009)

Mein OC-Ergebnis ist fehlgeschlagen (Prime95 zeigt Fehler an), aber wenigstens rechnet F@H bei den 54% weiter, trotz Bluescreen. Komischerweise zickt FahMon jetzt und will meinen Client nicht mehr anzeigen.


----------



## CheGuarana (24. Mai 2009)

Inwiefern? Screenshot?


----------



## 30sectomars (24. Mai 2009)

_Snaker_ schrieb:


> Ansonsten bin ich der Meinung, dass sicher nicht alle, aber doch einige ihre PCs jetzt im Sommer deutlich weniger falten lassen werden.



Das wird auch so sein! Meine Punkte werden im Sommer uáuch nicht mehr so hochgehen, denn ich bin auch noch 4 Wochen im Urlaub


----------



## PC-FAN-Anschluss (24. Mai 2009)

Ich würde ja auch gerne mal ein paar Nächte lang meinen PC anlassen, aber selbst gegen Geld wurde es mir bisher immer verwehrt.


----------



## CheGuarana (24. Mai 2009)

Du hast deinen Eltern Geld angeboten?^^


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (24. Mai 2009)

Toxy schrieb:


> Inwiefern? Screenshot?


Glaubst du, ich mache Screenshots von Prime95?
Oder meinst du FahMon? Das funktioniert einfach nicht mehr, es hat irgendeine Fehlermeldung ausgegeben und jetzt ist die Client-Liste leer, ich kann meinen Client auch nicht mehr hinzufügen. Ich muss FahMon wohl neu installieren.



30sectomars schrieb:


> Das wird auch so sein! Meine Punkte werden im Sommer uáuch nicht mehr so hochgehen, denn ich bin auch noch 4 Wochen im Urlaub


Die 4 Wochen sind doch eine gute Gelegenheit, um den Rechner 24/7 laufen zu lassen und niemanden stört der Lärm, niemand verlangt ihm Rechenleistung ab -> sämtliche Rechenleistung kommt F@H und somit der Wissenschaft und unserem Team zugute.


----------



## steffen0278 (24. Mai 2009)

Ich lasse meinen auch im Sommer normal laufen und falten. Glück für mich, wenn ihr eure abstellt. 
Dachfenster habe ich top eingepasst. wenn draußen Wind ist, bläßt er genau auf den Rechner.


----------



## CheGuarana (24. Mai 2009)

Und wennst draußen regnet???


----------



## steffen0278 (24. Mai 2009)

Ich kann es in Stufen anklappen. Das reicht dann für die Zirkulation. 
Nur vorm Sommer werde ich alle Lüfter und Kühler nocheinmal gründlich mit dem Kompressor reinigen. Letztes mal hatte es 5-8 Grad gebracht.


----------



## PC-FAN-Anschluss (24. Mai 2009)

Toxy schrieb:


> Du hast deinen Eltern Geld angeboten?^^


 
Sonst ginge es ja überhaupt nicht.
Wir wurden bei der letzten Abrechnung schon ermahnt...

Sieht momentan ganz gut für mich aus, was die Platzierung betrifft: klick mich!


----------



## CheGuarana (24. Mai 2009)

Sehr sinnvoll, falls es anfängt zu brennen, dann flammt das Feuer besser durch den extra aus der lucke zugeführten Sauerstoff 

@ PC-FAN: Was verbraucht denn dein Rechner? ~


----------



## steffen0278 (24. Mai 2009)

Wenn dein Rechner im Hochsommer abstirbt, schicke ich dir meine PPD


----------



## CheGuarana (24. Mai 2009)

Was soll denn da "absterben"?
Unser Speicher ist schön kühl.


----------



## 30sectomars (24. Mai 2009)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Die 4 Wochen sind doch eine gute Gelegenheit, um den Rechner 24/7 laufen zu lassen und niemanden stört der Lärm, niemand verlangt ihm Rechenleistung ab -> sämtliche Rechenleistung kommt F@H und somit der Wissenschaft und unserem Team zugute.



Das sehen meine Eltern aber jetzt schon anders. Die wollen nicht mal, dass der PC nachts läuft, aber was sie nicht wissen, dass... 
Die sind ja die 4 Wochen zu Hause und haben in der einen Woche auch noch Urlaub, wenn die mitbekommen,dass der Rechner läuft, reißen die mir den Kopf ab xD
Die meinen ich habe jetzt schon einen viel zu hohen Stromverbrauch 

Meine Lüfter habe ich das letzte WE vom Staub mit einem Kompressor bereinigt, man war da nach einem halben Jahr schon der Staub drauf...


----------



## PC-FAN-Anschluss (24. Mai 2009)

Das mit dem Verbrauch ist es ja gerade: der verbraucht so viel wie 3 Glühbirnen (190W).


----------



## CheGuarana (24. Mai 2009)

Und da machen deine Ellis nen aufstand?


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (24. Mai 2009)

PC-FAN-Anschluss schrieb:


> Das mit dem Verbrauch ist es ja gerade: der verbraucht so viel wie 3 Glühbirnen (190W).


Es gibt auch 200W-Glühbirnen. Und wenn der PC so viel verbraucht wie 4 Glühbirnen, ist das nicht schlimm. Ein 800W-PC hat sicher eine gute Faltleistung.


----------



## CheGuarana (24. Mai 2009)

Muss nicht sein(wenn Ati Grakas verbaut sind).


----------



## nichtraucher91 (24. Mai 2009)

Ich hab da grade ein unschönes Problem.
Meine 8800GT macht bei einer 768'er nur noch ~2500 PPD
Hab ihr eine Idee woran das liegt?

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## caine2011 (24. Mai 2009)

wie sehen die temps aus?


----------



## CheGuarana (24. Mai 2009)

Bei mir machen de da auch nicht mehr?!^^


----------



## nichtraucher91 (24. Mai 2009)

60°C auf der GPU, sollte also nicht so kritisch sein. 
Nur Shader ist auf 1862MHz übertaktet, das lief aber früher immer ohne Probleme. 
Früher machten 768'er immer ~4400ppd


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## CheGuarana (24. Mai 2009)

Dan takte doch mal herunter, das Problem gab es hier schon öfter.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (24. Mai 2009)

ich probiere es morgen mal aus. ich hau mich jetzt hin.

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (24. Mai 2009)

Mein Zimmer ist gerade eine echte Sauna, 26,3 °C. Aber solange es der Medizin dient, nehme ich das gern in Kauf.
Jetzt habe ich das Fenster aufgemacht und siehe da: Nur noch 26,2 °C.


----------



## CheGuarana (24. Mai 2009)

Bei mir sinds Tagsüber knappe 30°C...also mecker nicht.^^


----------



## Force_Strike (24. Mai 2009)

Ich grüße Euch

Schnell mal Themawechsel: Mir ist gerade aufgefallen das am 13.5.09 die meißten Teams (Platz 1,2,3 und auch andere darunter auch PCGH) die meißten Punkte gmacht haben.

So ich wollte nur mal mein Senf dazugeben!


----------



## 30sectomars (24. Mai 2009)

PC-FAN-Anschluss schrieb:


> Das mit dem Verbrauch ist es ja gerade: der verbraucht so viel wie 3 Glühbirnen (190W).



Wenn deiner nur 190 verbraucht, bist du doch noch gut dabei...^^
Meiner mit 330 Watt. Das wollen und können sich meine Ellis nicht vorstellen xD


----------



## CheGuarana (24. Mai 2009)

ICh glaube er meint ehr 3*190Watt^^


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (24. Mai 2009)

Nein, 3*60W = 180W, weil eine normale Glühbirne 60W hat. 180W kommen nah an 190W ran.
Aber so wichtig ist es auch nicht, was eine Glühbirne schluckt, weil ich keine Glühbirnen habe (Neonröhren FTW! ) und weil ich meinen Strom bezahlt kriege.

Schade, dass ich mein Handy nicht falten lassen kann. Sonst hätte ich mehr PPD und im Winder hätte ich einen praktischen Handwärmer.


----------



## CheGuarana (24. Mai 2009)

Nun trotzdem meint er sicherlich drei 190Watt Glühbirnen...warten wir auf seine Antwort.


----------



## 30sectomars (25. Mai 2009)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Schade, dass ich mein Handy nicht falten lassen kann. Sonst hätte ich mehr PPD und im Winder hätte ich einen praktischen Handwärmer.



Das würde aber nur 1 ppd bringen


----------



## caine2011 (25. Mai 2009)

man kann sein handy falten lassen sofern es leistungsfähig genun ist man muss einen linux emulator drauflaufen lassen und dann hast du glück wenn du die deadlines schaffst(und das mit den derzeitigen topmodellen)


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (25. Mai 2009)

30sectomars schrieb:


> Das würde aber nur 1 ppd bringen


Ich habe gemeint, wenn es eine deutlich stärkere CPU/GPU hätte. Allerdings müssten dafür auch deutlich bessere Akkus her.


----------



## CheGuarana (25. Mai 2009)

Eben, denk doch mal an den Akku Verschleiß......ich kenne das och vom Siemens S6, dasswollte alle 12h neu aufgeladen werden.


----------



## Doandu (25. Mai 2009)

so ich bin jetzt wieder da. Endlich kann ich mein Sys weiterrechen lassen^^


----------



## DanielX (25. Mai 2009)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Ich habe gemeint, wenn es eine deutlich stärkere CPU/GPU hätte. Allerdings müssten dafür auch deutlich bessere Akkus her.



Es bringt doch gerade ein Herrsteller ein Handy mit nem 1Ghz Prozzi raus, da sollte die kleinste WU schon drauf laufen.


----------



## CheGuarana (25. Mai 2009)

Das Handy würde abka<|ken, so wie mein Lappi.


Ich bin schon unter den ersten 500 und pro Tag schaffe ich so 40-50.^^


----------



## DanielX (25. Mai 2009)

Mhh, mein 1,6Ghz Pentium-M schaft schon ca. 200ppd, da kann das Händy schon auf ca. 100-150 kommen.

MfG DanielX


----------



## CheGuarana (25. Mai 2009)

mein p3 HATTE bis gestern 75-81PPD....wie gesagt, cpu kaputt.


----------



## DanielX (25. Mai 2009)

Toxy schrieb:


> mein p3 HATTE bis gestern 75-81PPD....wie gesagt, cpu kaputt.



Da bin ich ja mit dem Taschenrechner schneller.


----------



## Doandu (25. Mai 2009)

mein TR ist da auch wesentlich schneller. Ist voll das Highend-teil


----------



## CheGuarana (25. Mai 2009)

Würdet ihr bitte mein geliebte Omnibook in ruhe lassen?!

In der Bucht hab ich mir ne neue P3M Cou geholt, diese jedoch wird nicht für FAH verwandt.


----------



## Doandu (25. Mai 2009)

ok, ich halte mich zurück


----------



## CheGuarana (25. Mai 2009)

Mhh.

Habt ihr eine idee, noch bissl stromkosten zu sparen? An meinem F@h Server?

Undervolting und underclocking idt schon klar. 

Aber gibtz sonst noch tricks?


----------



## Imens0 (25. Mai 2009)

Ausschalten. Ne Spaß. Aber zum Beispiel im Bios nicht benötigte Onboard Geräte ausschalten. Bei nem Server braucht man ja eigentlich kein Audio oder je nach dem Firewire oder zusätzliche SATA Controller. Hab ich bei meinem PC auch deaktiviert.


----------



## DanielX (25. Mai 2009)

Wenn du da ne Mouse oder Tastatur drann hast steck die ab, kannste vieleicht nochmal 0,01W sparen.


----------



## CheGuarana (25. Mai 2009)

Tzzz...ich brauch ernste gemnte vorschläge.^^


----------



## Imens0 (25. Mai 2009)

meiner war ernst gemeint. ich weiß nicht wie viel die onboard dinger bringen...aber wie willst du sonst sparen....irgendwann geht halt nix mehr.
deaktivier die mal und mess nach was es bringt


----------



## CheGuarana (25. Mai 2009)

Ich werdes gleich mal probieren!

15Watt weniger.
Ohne Sata Ide, onBoard sound usw.


----------



## DanielX (25. Mai 2009)

Steck mal alles ab was drann ist bis auf NT und LAN, würd mich echt interessieren.


----------



## CheGuarana (25. Mai 2009)

Moment, Ln wah ich ja garnicht.^^

Es ist ne alte DLnk WLaN Karte eingebaut.

Tasta und Maus raus, ich will jetzt nicht sagen nichtz, aber es bringt nichtz.^^


----------



## DanielX (25. Mai 2009)

Also wenn du ne Wlan-Karte hast würde ich sagen es würd nochmal gut was sparen den über LAN zu verbinden und die Karte auszubauen.

MfG DanielX


----------



## CheGuarana (25. Mai 2009)

Nun, hier ist nichtz mit LAN...evtl. ab mittoch da ist keiner hier, dann stell ich den Rechner in den Flur direkt neben die Samsungbox.

Aber jetzt kann ich nicht auf wlan verzichten.


----------



## Imens0 (25. Mai 2009)

hab grad gesehen du hast den alten Post editiert....15 Watt ist doch n haufen!!! Wenn der 24/7 läuft dann sind das 183 Wh pro Woche und 9,5 kWh pro Jahr. Und das ohne Leistungsverlust oder instabilitäts-Risiko.


----------



## CheGuarana (25. Mai 2009)

2,30 pro jahr.^^

Lohnt sich aber wirklich.


----------



## Imens0 (25. Mai 2009)

ja ok....vom Geld her bringts jetzt nicht sooo viel. Aber immerhin weniger Verlustleistung/Abwärme. Und wenn du deinen Eltern sagen musst dein PC braucht 120W ist dass schwerer zu erklären wie wenn er nur 100W braucht.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (25. Mai 2009)

mein Problem hat sich in Luft aufgelöst. Jetzt laufen 768'er wieder mit ~4500ppd und die 511'er auch wieder mit ~3500ppd. Shader ist immer noch bei 1862MHz.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## CheGuarana (25. Mai 2009)

Aufgelöst?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (25. Mai 2009)

ja jetzt faltet er wieder mit der normalen PPD-Leistung. Woran das gesten lag ist mir eig auch egal, das Problem ist weg und damit basta!

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## CheGuarana (25. Mai 2009)

Schön heute schon der zweite absturz des Servers...

..vorhin *einfach ausgeh*

Jetzt Kunterbuntes display....ich *neustart*. -.-

da halbe 768er verloren -.-


----------



## Imens0 (25. Mai 2009)

vielleicht hast du im bios irgendwas eigentlich benötigtes abgeschalten^^ oder zu wenig spannung beim undervolten gegeben.


----------



## CheGuarana (25. Mai 2009)

Nein ich habe jetzt alles auf normal gehabt.
UNSTABLE_MASHINE

Immernoch, ich flippe aus!
Die Temps sind auch völlig normal. -.-


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (25. Mai 2009)

Mein PC hat heute um 9:28 Uhr das letzte Lebenszeichen von sich gegeben, wie meine FahMon LiveStats zeigen. Ich hocke hier in der Schule und weiß nicht, was mit meinem PC los ist. Womöglich wurde ihm zu heiß -> Bluescreen. Hoffentlich ist die WU nicht kaputt.
Ich sollte F@H und FahMon in den Autostart legen, damit der PC nach einem Absturz sofort weiter faltet und nicht stundenlang untätig ist.

In ca. zwei Stunden werde ich zuhause sein, dann kann ich gucken, was los ist.


----------



## CheGuarana (25. Mai 2009)

Mhhh jetzt mit den (Vorrats Clienten) geht wieder alles?
mal sehen wie lange...


----------



## 30sectomars (25. Mai 2009)

@ Toxy:
Hast u eine DVD oder CD Laufwerk in deinem Server, wenn ja, dann schalte das mal aus. Das kostet einiges an Strom...


----------



## CheGuarana (25. Mai 2009)

Ist schon raus.

Aber jetzt habe ic erstmal ein größeres Problem, undzwar das sich der Server immerwiede raufhängt.-.-


----------



## nfsgame (25. Mai 2009)

Ich tipp auf das NT. Du hast ja auch das billigste genommen was du bekommen konntest .


----------



## CheGuarana (25. Mai 2009)

Oc nö, bitte nicht oder?
Das muss noch Pfingsten durchhalten. -.-

Aber bekommt der Rechner dadurch nen hänger?


----------



## PC-FAN-Anschluss (25. Mai 2009)

Hallo!
Ich bin wieder da und 
1. zum einen entsetzt, dass ich so viele Seiten lesen musste, um hierher zu kommen. Wie viele Posts schreibt ihr eigentlich am Tag hier rein? 
2. zum anderen Über die Intelligenz gewisser Forenmitglieder enttäuscht  .
Bist du ein Leuchtturmwärtere, der eine 190W Glühbirne braucht???
Es gibt Glühbirnen zwar in allen Arten aber ich meinte die klassischen 60-70W Glühbirnen (Mehr 60W als 70)

Lol, ich habe gesprochen!

()


----------



## Julian Kruck (25. Mai 2009)

mal ne frage:
wie hoch ist ca. die CPU-auslastung wenn ich einen HD4850 falten lasse? bei meiner sis mit dem standart-client liegt die imemr so bei 50% und des is schon ziemlich heftig. Bin nämlich am überlegen, ob ich mir nicht eine in den Server einbaue, aber die CPU sollte nicht übermäßig dadurch ausgelastet werden(brauch die power für andere sachen und will auch nicht ständig client an/aus)
wie schaut es da mit angepassten clienten aus?


----------



## MESeidel (25. Mai 2009)

Newsletter gelesen? ;o)


----------



## CheGuarana (25. Mai 2009)

PC-FAN-Anschluss schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Ich bin wieder da und
> 1. zum einen entsetzt, dass ich so viele Seiten lesen musste, um hierher zu kommen. Wie viele Posts schreibt ihr eigentlich am Tag hier rein?
> 2. zum anderen Über die Intelligenz gewisser Forenmitglieder enttäuscht  .
> ...



So, dann samma, kannste das nicht normal schreiben?
Ausserdem sind 3*60watt = 180watt.

Ehrlichgesagt hab ich die nase langsam voll.
Mein Recher stürzt andauernd ab, und dann denken noch leute sie müssten andere bzgl. ihrer intelligez herunter machen.

Genau an diesem Punkt, habe ich im CoFo auch aufgehört und bin zu euch gekommen.


----------



## Fate T.H (25. Mai 2009)

Immer locker bleiben Toxy 

Geniess erstmal den Tag und dann in aller ruhe sich um den PC kümmern alles andere bringt nix,
schon garnicht wenn man genervt ist.


----------



## nfsgame (25. Mai 2009)

Ich würde mal sagen, dass es sehrwohl sein kann das ein minderwertiges Netzteil ein (unter Last stehendes) System negativ beeinflussen kann. So hat es bei mir auch immer angefangen als die Be Quiet's abgeraucht sind.
Um sicher zu gehen kannst du ja mal nen anders Netzteil drannhängen zum Test. Ist zwar nen bisschen Aufwand aber du hast gewissheit.


----------



## CheGuarana (25. Mai 2009)

Nun hier hab ich leider keine s leistungstarken mehr -.-
Ausserde das vom meinem Zockrechner, aber der braucht das ja auch...


...jetzt gehtz schon seit ~25% gut.

EDIT: Gerade ein WU neugestartet. -.-


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (25. Mai 2009)

Ich bin gerade zuhause angekommen und in meinem Zimmer war es sehr kühl. Seit 9:28 hat dort niemand mehr geheizt (das Zimmer ist im Keller). Das war übrigens ein Absturz der fiesesten Sorte: Kein Neustart, das System ist einfach eingefroren, ich konnte die Maus nicht mehr bewegen, also hätte auch F@H im Autostart nicht geholfen.
Wenigstens ist heute meine 9800 GTX+ angekommen, die bau ich gleich ein und lass sie falten.


----------



## CheGuarana (25. Mai 2009)

Da dann, hoffentlich funkt dann bei dir alles, die es soll.


----------



## DanielX (25. Mai 2009)

Mein Rechner wurde heute schon derbe heiß, Karte war auf 54°C und CPU auf 57°C. 

Aber der Rechner vom Kollegen der beim mir steht will jetzt irgendwie garnet mehr, nur noch am frezen.  

Tja Dachboden heitz halt gut. 

MfG DanielX


----------



## SilentKilla (25. Mai 2009)

DanielX schrieb:


> Mein Rechner wurde heute schon derbe heiß, Karte war auf 54°C und CPU auf 57°C.
> 
> MfG DanielX



Is doch kicki...58°C auf meiner CPU und 70°C bei meiner GTX 285.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (25. Mai 2009)

Wenn die CPU 57 °C warm ist, ist das für mich kühl. Normal sind nach meinen Erfahrungen 62 - 84 °C.
Ich musste leider feststellen, dass F@H die WU (93%) abgebrochen hat. Damit sind ~2.000 Punkte weg. 2.000 wertvolle Punkte, die unser Team gekriegt hätte. Viele Stunden Rechenzeit, die der Wissenschaft jetzt fehlen. Wie konnte das nur passieren?


----------



## CheGuarana (25. Mai 2009)

Das gleiche Problem hatte ich bis eben auch. -.-
Jetut werden immer "nans-detected" also irgendlweches "nans" gefunden....-.-


----------



## Julian Kruck (25. Mai 2009)

MESeidel schrieb:


> Newsletter gelesen? ;o)



ja hab ich, aber stand da nicht nur etwas von der GPU-Auslastung drin?
hab ich da was überlesen? glei nomal guggn

edit: ja da steht tatsächlich was
aber wie hoch is die beispiel last?
im klartext je höher flush desto höher cpu und GPU und je gringer CPU und GPu weniger oder wie?


----------



## CheGuarana (25. Mai 2009)

Ich habe den Rechner jetzt aufm Schreibtisch hoffentlich gehtz jetzt.

Ein einbrunch meiner Punkte ist morgen dann sowiso schon zu verzeichnen.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (25. Mai 2009)

Ich hab grad in FahMon nachgeguckt: F@H hat die WU nicht entsorgt, sondern faltet sie von vorne. Die bevorzugte Fälligkeit kann ich ja ignorieren, oder? Bis zur endgültigen Fälligkeit habe ich nämlich noch 2 Tage und 5 Stunden.


----------



## CheGuarana (25. Mai 2009)

Die kannst übersehen, ja!


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (25. Mai 2009)

Durch den Einbau der Grafikkarte habe ich meine PPD vervierfacht. Endlich habe ich über 8.000 PPD.


----------



## CheGuarana (25. Mai 2009)

Ich sehs an den LiveStats! 

Bei mir läufts jetzt auch ganz gut, seit ich den Recner aufm schreibtisch habe.

Ich glaube unterm Tisch ahtte sich eine Art "heiße Luftkuppel" gebildet.


----------



## JayxG (25. Mai 2009)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> ... Das war übrigens ein Absturz der fiesesten Sorte: Kein Neustart, das System ist einfach eingefroren, ich konnte die Maus nicht mehr bewegen, also hätte auch F@H im Autostart nicht geholfen.
> ...


Ähmm ja, ging mir vor ein paar Tagen auch so. Hat sich bei ner 2144Pts WU bei 60%- einfach mal schlafen gelegt hat sich laut der LCD Anzeige der G15 um 01:56Uhr hingehauen! Habs dann- dank Frühschicht 04:30 gemerkt, nen Neustart gemacht- im BIOS die Voltage vom -board(NB+SB+HT) leicht erhöht, bis jetzt gings gut- keine weiteren freezzes 
Einen Tag später dachte avast das sich  in einer WU nen Virus der Nutcracker Family versteckt und machte kurzen Prozess mit ein paar Dateien aus dem work- Ordner- nächste WU futsch! Die war auch schon bei 56%  ... na ja wenigstens kein freezze!


Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> ... F@H hat die WU nicht entsorgt, sondern faltet sie von vorne. ...


... hatte bei mir auch gemacht WTF!

MfG


----------



## caine2011 (25. Mai 2009)

deswegen habe ich kein antiviren programm drauf...


----------



## Julian Kruck (25. Mai 2009)

Womit aber immer noch nicht meine Frage nach der durchschnittlichen CPU-Belastung geklärt ist...keiner nen ungefähren richtwert?


----------



## caine2011 (25. Mai 2009)

also bi mir ist alles so wie im nl konfig.: gpu last 99% cpu: 7-10% pro gpu.client


----------



## nichtraucher91 (25. Mai 2009)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Durch den Einbau der Grafikkarte habe ich meine PPD vervierfacht. Endlich habe ich über 8.000 PPD.



Deine 9800GTX+ macht bei einer 353'er aber auch nur ~5650ppd... das kann meine 8800GT auch.



SilentKilla schrieb:


> Is doch kicki...58°C auf meiner CPU und 70°C bei meiner GTX 285.



Was soll ich denn da sagen?! 60°C auf der 8800GT mit einem Accelero 1 und zwei 120mm Lüftern @ 750U/Min und die CPU ohne Client mit 40/41°C @ 0,9V/ Fsb 166MHz/ Multi 6-9.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## JayxG (25. Mai 2009)

caine2011 schrieb:


> deswegen habe ich kein antiviren programm drauf...


... hab avast nun so konfiguriert das die folding- Ordner ignoriert werden- sollte also (eigentl) nichts mehr passieren.

@Julian: Bei mir sinds beim GPU-Client so 2-5% CPU-Last und der Rest für den SMP


----------



## CheGuarana (25. Mai 2009)

Meine 88GT ist 69°C...denkt ihr das ist kritisch?
Was soll ich denn dan morgen vormittag machen wenns ganz warm wird.???


----------



## Fate T.H (25. Mai 2009)

Denke 69°C sollte im grünen liegen für ne GraKa.

Werde wohl jetzt wo es momentan so warm drausen ist tagsüber nur ein SMP falten lassen da der i7 sonst bei knapp 80°C rumochst und das Zimmer ordentlich aufheitzt.
Abends bzw. über nacht den zweiten SMP anschmeißen.

Aber erstmal schauen was es bringen wird die Radiator-Lüfter auf 7V laufen zu lassen.


----------



## JayxG (25. Mai 2009)

Toxy schrieb:


> Meine 88GT ist 69°C...denkt ihr das ist kritisch?


... die Temp ist doch Meine XFX 8800GTS-512 hatte 84°Cmax. und selbst da- keine Probleme Auch die 3-Tage-LAN letzten Sommer verlief problemlos bei GPU-temps >82°C


----------



## C2THEK (25. Mai 2009)

..von 84° C kann ich nur träumen Ich hab beim Folden auf der 295er um die 97° C was leider definitiv zu heiss ist (deswegen fold ich schon ne ganze weile nicht mehr)
Wollte mir jetzt auch noch ein gedämmtes Gehäuse holen, weil ich schon langsam nen Tinitus bekomm


----------



## caine2011 (25. Mai 2009)

Toxy schrieb:


> Meine 88GT ist 69°C...denkt ihr das ist kritisch?
> Was soll ich denn dan morgen vormittag machen wenns ganz warm wird.???



also als meine 8800gt noch nicht den hitzetod gestorben sind habe ich sie bis 87° laufen lassen können, ab 88° gabs EUE´s


----------



## C2THEK (25. Mai 2009)

Also eigt. haben alle Grafikkarten schon seit einiger Zeit Core-Throttling wenn die Temps zu hoch sind - insofern braucht ihr euch keine Gedanken machen!
ne 8800 senkt glaub ich den Takt erst bei 127° C soviel zu 69° C....
Wenn man die Karte permanent am Limit bewegt hält sie vielleicht 4 jahre anstatt 7

Hat eigt. jemand von euch ein gedämmtes gehäuse und kann sagen wie sehr die Temps hochgehen damit?


----------



## CheGuarana (25. Mai 2009)

Nun meine macht bei Folding schon bei 75C schlapp. -.-


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (25. Mai 2009)

caine2011 schrieb:


> deswegen habe ich kein antiviren programm drauf...


Ich auch nicht, trotzdem kam es heute zu diesem Freeze.


----------



## steffen0278 (25. Mai 2009)

Bei mir gibts zur Zeit keine Probs. CPU nei 40 grad und GPU max. 82 Grad. Alles normal.


----------



## steffen0278 (25. Mai 2009)

Ich habe die Sache mit den 2 GPU Clients jetzt mehrere Tage untersucht.
Bei WUs <1000 bringen 2 Clients weniger Punkte. 
Mit den 353 z.B:
2 Clients ~1.20 min pro %
1 Client ~32 sek pro%

Ist eine WU über 1000 Punkte wendet sich die Sache. Durch das scheibare "Aussetzen" der GPU (das hört man am Spulenpfeifen) bringt es mehr PPD.


----------



## CheGuarana (25. Mai 2009)

Man kann aber nie sicher sein, welche Wu man gerade bekommt.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (26. Mai 2009)

Wuha! ich hab grade seit langem mal wieder eine 1888'er bekommen 

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (26. Mai 2009)

Schlechte Nachrichten für unser Team: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...-euch-gerade-total-thread-131.html#post808760
Hoffentlich verhindert die erhöhte Northbridge- und CPU-Spannung weitere Freezes.

Was sollen eigentlich diese 768er WUs? Ich hasse die wie die Pest, weil sie lange brauchen und nur wenig Punkte bringen. Stanford sollte diese WUs mit ca. 1.000 - 1.200 Punkten honorieren.


----------



## Fate T.H (26. Mai 2009)

Wie schafft ihr es momentan reihenweise eure rechner zu freezen ?


----------



## DanielX (26. Mai 2009)

Das ist einfach das Wetter, leigt halt dadrann das die ganzen OC-Einstellungen bei 10°C weniger vorgenommen wurden, und jetzt wirds zu warm.

Aber ohne Wakü wäre mir mein CPU auch schon abgeraucht auf in meinem tropischen Dachboden.


----------



## CheGuarana (26. Mai 2009)

Ich habe auch ne 1888er.

Und, freue mich dass es hier Regnet und bewölkt ist, da stürzt mein Server nicht ab.^^


----------



## JayxG (26. Mai 2009)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Wie schafft ihr es momentan reihenweise eure rechner zu freezen ?


 Mein SMP hatte die Nacht auch mal wieder keine Lust Zum Glück kein freezze- so hat wenigstens der GPUclient weiter gefaltet! Hier mal nen Auszug aus dem Fahlog...


> ...
> [22:29:41] Completed 1750000 out of 5000000 steps  (35 percent)
> [22:39:53] Writing local files
> [22:39:53] Completed 1800000 out of 5000000 steps  (36 percent)
> ...


... dann etwas später noch Versuch Nummer2...


> ...
> [01:06:48] + Working ...
> [01:06:49]
> [01:06:49] *------------------------------*
> ...


... 
*CoreStatus = 7B (123)* WTF!?
...bin schon den ganzen Morgen auf der Fehlersuche meine Vermutung liegt beim RAM!? Mal Memtest mit Furmark oder dem folding GPUclient bzw. mal mit Prime- bisher keinerlei Fehler. Hab dann grad mal von Ganged auf Unganged gestellt- mal schauen ob es was bringt


----------



## CheGuarana (26. Mai 2009)

Naja, wenigstes wurde die fertige Arbeit versendet.


----------



## DanielX (26. Mai 2009)

Ich versteh da gerade was nicht, ich dachte Folding@Home kommt an einen Supercomputer ran und nicht ist schneller?

Hier mal der "Bladerunner" zur Zeit der schnellste Supercomputer soweit ich weis, dieser besitzt 1105000 GFlops -> 1079,1015625 TFlops und Folding@Home 4630 TFlops?

Ist Folding@Home jetzt das stärkste Recheninstrument der Welt oder hab ich da irgedwo nen Fehler drinnen?


----------



## Gohan (26. Mai 2009)

F@H ist deutlich schneller! Dat stimmt schon soweit...


----------



## CheGuarana (26. Mai 2009)

Und was ist dann dort falsch?


----------



## caine2011 (26. Mai 2009)

der vergleich hinkt es sind in bladerunner nur cpu´s und graka´s machen höhere gflops...


----------



## DanielX (26. Mai 2009)

caine2011 schrieb:


> der vergleich hinkt es sind in bladerunner nur cpu´s und graka´s machen höhere gflops...



Wo hinkt den da der Vergleich ist doch egal wo drauf gerechnet wird, solange alles am ende in die gleiche Maßeinheit umgerechnet wird.

PS: Deswegen werden bei Folding@Home auch die Leistung in Native TFLOPS und x86 TFLOPS angegeben. 

MfG DanielX


----------



## Gohan (26. Mai 2009)

Jo, aber trotzdem is der Output deutlich höher. Die Frage is halt immer, was man berechnen will, da CPU und GPU in unterschiedlichen Rechenbereichen stark sind.


----------



## caine2011 (26. Mai 2009)

nein ich meine damit das gerade der verbrauch des bladerunners wohl höher sein muss im vgl. zu allen rechner der f@h user, und mit bladerunner kann ein beliebiges projekt rechnen, was du auf gpu´s (noch) nicht kannst


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (26. Mai 2009)

Toxy schrieb:


> Ich habe auch ne 1888er.


Ich jetzt auch. Die sind besser als die 768er, aber die 353er sind die besten.


----------



## MESeidel (26. Mai 2009)

Bladerunner hat x86 und Cell.
Um die volle Rechenleistung nutzen zu können muss man die Software also darauf anpassen.
Reine x86 Anwendungen würden lange nicht das volle Potenzial nutzen.

Das gleiche gilt bei x86 + CUDA.
MAnn muss die Software für CUDA programmieren.
Das ist auch nicht schwerer...


----------



## PC-FAN-Anschluss (26. Mai 2009)

Ey Toxy, reg dich doch nicht gleich so auf! War doch alles nur Spaß!


----------



## Imens0 (26. Mai 2009)

brechen die punkte von unserem team eigentlich grad wirklich ein oder liegt das an den momentan langsamen servern??


----------



## nfsgame (26. Mai 2009)

Bei mir isses die Ruhe vor dem Sturm. Morgen sollten die drei Folding Server on gehen.


----------



## JayxG (26. Mai 2009)

@nfsgame:  und viel Glück! Da kann man ja ne Flut an Pts erwarten


----------



## CheGuarana (26. Mai 2009)

Was für welche Folding Server?


----------



## nfsgame (26. Mai 2009)

Wartetz den Newsletter ab. da ist nen kleiner Bericht drinn.
Sind aber keine Highenddinger, aber so 15k-20k sind schon drinn denk ich mal.


----------



## CheGuarana (26. Mai 2009)

Wann soll der Newsletter kommen?

Kommt mein kleiner Server auch vor?!^^


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (26. Mai 2009)

Heute gab es keine Freezes, das liegt bestimmt an der Spannungserhöhung (CPU + NB).
Meine 9800 GTX+ faltet gerade eine wunderschöne 353er WU. Ich will mehr von diesen WUs. 353 rockt!


----------



## CheGuarana (26. Mai 2009)

Man siehts schon die gehen flott.


----------



## DanielX (26. Mai 2009)

Ich würd am liebsten nur 353 Rojekte haben, wer nicht, da schießt meine Karte auf 9300ppd hoch.


----------



## nfsgame (26. Mai 2009)

Toxy schrieb:


> Wann soll der Newsletter kommen?
> 
> Kommt mein kleiner Server auch vor?!^^


Meines wissens soll der nach Pfingsten _erscheinen_ .

Nein dein Server kommt nicht drinn vor, wäre aber ne gute Idee in jeder Ausgabe besondere Punktefalter unseres Teams (->Ideenreichtum/Leistung/Style) vorzustellen. werd ich mal vorslagen oder Lesen lassen .


----------



## CheGuarana (26. Mai 2009)

Naja, style ist bei mir nicht überragend, aber der ideen reichtum und bald kommt bei mir für die laute AlphaDog noch ein Zalman Kühler.^^


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (26. Mai 2009)

Die Alpha Dog ist laut? Dann hast du noch nicht meine 9800 GTX+ gehört.


----------



## Julian Kruck (26. Mai 2009)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.... help!
Was soll ich nehmen!
Nachdem ja leider keine HD4770 verfügbar ist, sehe ich mich nach einer Alternative um...bin zu erst auf ne passiv gekühlte HD4850 von gigabyte gekommen, da das teil aber sehr heiß werden sollte und ich die karte schon gern dauerlast zutrauen möchte(fürs folden) seh ich jetz doch von dieser ab...
also ich möchte max 150 ausgeben und es sollte in jedem fall eine ATI werden... soll ich schon zu einer Hd4870 greifen? oder doch eine HD4850? 1Gb wäre optional...


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (26. Mai 2009)

Wenn ATI, dann würde ich die HD 4890 nehmen. Bedenke aber, dass sich ATI-Karten nicht so zum falten eignen, liegt am Treiber. Hoffentlich bessert sich das mit der HD 5870.
Mann, warum habe ich eine 1888er WU? Ich will wieder ne 353er.


----------



## caine2011 (26. Mai 2009)

beschwer dich nicht sonst kriegst du eine 511er


----------



## Standeck (26. Mai 2009)

Julian Kruck schrieb:


> Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.... help!
> Was soll ich nehmen!
> Nachdem ja leider keine HD4770 verfügbar ist, sehe ich mich nach einer Alternative um...bin zu erst auf ne passiv gekühlte HD4850 von gigabyte gekommen, da das teil aber sehr heiß werden sollte und ich die karte schon gern dauerlast zutrauen möchte(fürs folden) seh ich jetz doch von dieser ab...
> also ich möchte max 150 ausgeben und es sollte in jedem fall eine ATI werden... soll ich schon zu einer Hd4870 greifen? oder doch eine HD4850? 1Gb wäre optional...


 

Wenn Du nicht an ATI hängst kann ich Dir nur die *9800GT GREEN EDITION* empfehlen!!!!
kostet von Zotac nur 89,90 bei Aternate. Als 9800GT ECO. 
Niedriger Verbrauch und hohe PPD!!!!

Mit ATI Folden ist Energie Verschwendung,
So leids mir tut!


----------



## caine2011 (26. Mai 2009)

na so bösartig bitte nicht, energieverschwendung ist es höchstens einen nvidia chipsatz zu haben...

und er schreibt ausdrücklich das er nur amd karten will...


zu der 9800gt: die ist sehr gut für faltserver weil die singleslot ist und einen geringen verbrauch hat, aber die ist auch niedriger getaktet


----------



## Standeck (26. Mai 2009)

Was ist denn bitte so bösartig dran? War jedenfalls nicht böse gemeint.

Ich möchte nur ne Lanze brechen für die 98GT, grade für die Green Edition, eben wegen der 40% niedrigeren Leistungsaufnahme im Vergleich zur normalen 9800GT.

Und was zwei HD4850 schafft leistet beinahe eine 9800GT, deshalb ist es für mich klar ungeignet zum Folding wenn man entsprechend PPD fürs Geld haben möchte. Und drum auch ein klarer Kritikpunkt an ATI.

Und ja die Green ist niedriger getaktet als die andere, aber per RivaTuner kann man die wieder hochtakten. Und etwas mehr MHz bringen für mich eh keinen großen PPD Vorteil.


----------



## 30sectomars (26. Mai 2009)

Julian Kruck schrieb:


> Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.... help!
> Was soll ich nehmen!
> Nachdem ja leider keine HD4770 verfügbar ist, sehe ich mich nach einer Alternative um...bin zu erst auf ne passiv gekühlte HD4850 von gigabyte gekommen, da das teil aber sehr heiß werden sollte und ich die karte schon gern dauerlast zutrauen möchte(fürs folden) seh ich jetz doch von dieser ab...
> also ich möchte max 150 ausgeben und es sollte in jedem fall eine ATI werden... soll ich schon zu einer Hd4870 greifen? oder doch eine HD4850? 1Gb wäre optional...



Wenn du wirklich nur eine ATI nehmen willst, dann rate ich dir zu einer HD4870! Die Leistung in Spielen ist vergleichbar mit einer GTX260 und der Preis ist auch in Ordnung 
Wenn du natürlich ein wenig Geld zuviel hast, dann kauf dir eine HD4890, die wird dir aber zu teuer sein...
Was meine Vorredner geschrieben haben stimmt schon, eine ATI hat beim falten eine viel geringere Leistung als eine nVidia. In Spielen mag die HD4870 mit meiner GTX260 gleich aufliegen, aber in F@H ist meine deutlich schneller...


----------



## CheGuarana (26. Mai 2009)

*recht geb*


----------



## nichtraucher91 (26. Mai 2009)

bei den ECO's musst du aber auch bedenken, dass sie mi einem Shadertakt von nur 1375MHz laufen.

Edit: war vieeel zu langsam

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## caine2011 (26. Mai 2009)

also meine 2 4850 bringen 5000-6000ppd, als ich eine 8800gt(=9800gt) laufen hatte waren es zwischen 3700-5500ppd

und die zahl der eue´s ist bei amd/ati meiner meinung und erfahrung nach auch geringer


----------



## Standeck (26. Mai 2009)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> bei den ECO's musst du aber auch bedenken, dass sie mi einem Shadertakt von nur 1375MHz laufen.
> 
> Edit: war vieeel zu langsam
> 
> ...


 
Ja, den Shadertakt kannst Du aber sicher, ohne die Spezifikationen zu sprengen, hochschrauben auf Normalmaß oder etwas darunter. Der Verbrauch dürfte auch nich viel höher sein dadurch, genau wie die PPD.

EDIT: @caine2011 : Hatte bisher noch extrem selten EUE´s. Und was kostet eine 4850? 130 - 150 Euro, eine 98GT ECO 90 Euro.


----------



## caine2011 (26. Mai 2009)

ich sag ja nichts gegen die nvidia aber ich mag es nicht wenn du amd so abstempelst: nach dem motto: es ist sinnlos auf amd karten zu falten (das ist für m ich die kernaussage von: "auf amd zu falten ist stromverschwendung")

mal was anderes: weiß hier iwer wie man aus dem sockel eines mainboards(asus m3a78-t sockel am2+) wlp und/oder liquid metal rausbekommt?wär toll wenn mir jemand helfen könnte der sowas schon mal hatte, und nein ich bin eindeutig nicht zu blöd einen pc zusammmenbauen, ich war das gar nicht muss/darf es aber reparieren

deshalb bin ich leicht gereizt/@standeck: hoffe bin  nicht zu hart


----------



## CheGuarana (26. Mai 2009)

Aus dem Sockel?!

Also schonmal AirDuster probiert?
Wie kommt sowas IN den Sockel???


----------



## Julian Kruck (26. Mai 2009)

Hmmmmmmmm, dann warte ich doch lieber auf die 5er serie sry, aber eine nvidia kommt mir nicht mehr ins haus...finde die mittel und wege der firma einfach richtig unsymmpatisch...
dann muss mein X810 wohl dran glauben müssn


----------



## CheGuarana (26. Mai 2009)

Ich sehe gerade 6000PPD für die 4850...OO


----------



## caine2011 (26. Mai 2009)

wie das zeug in den sockel koimmt frag doch bitte hamartia

auf jeden fall war der ganze boden der cpu damit verschmiert(die pins!!) und wie ich jetzt raus gefunden habe der soickel an den entsprechenden stellen und auch der bereich außen um den sockel

@toxy: 2x4850 macht bvissl über 6k eine macht bei 477er wu´s 3k


----------



## CheGuarana (26. Mai 2009)

Dan wisch das vorsichtig mit nem ohrenstäbchen weg....VORSICHTIG!


----------



## caine2011 (26. Mai 2009)

das hab ich probiert verschmiert das ganze nur, bräuchte iein lösemittel


----------



## _Snaker_ (26. Mai 2009)

damit wirds aber auch nur verlaufen und sich großflächig verteilen


----------



## caine2011 (26. Mai 2009)

nein ich bräuchte was das dann schnell verdunstet...


----------



## CheGuarana (26. Mai 2009)

Mhhh...den verflüssigten Sauerstoff aus AirDustern


----------



## caine2011 (26. Mai 2009)

ich glaub gefrieren bringt mich nnicht weiter, weiß keiner mit was man wlp/liquid mnetal lösen kann?


----------



## CheGuarana (26. Mai 2009)

Das ist gefählich denn daruner ist doch die Platine...ich würde mir die Arbeit machen und das fein Säuberlich mit Ohrstäbchen wegmachen.


----------



## Standeck (26. Mai 2009)

caine2011 schrieb:


> ich sag ja nichts gegen die nvidia aber ich mag es nicht wenn du amd so abstempelst: nach dem motto: es ist sinnlos auf amd karten zu falten (das ist für m ich die kernaussage von: "auf amd zu falten ist stromverschwendung")


 
Ich wollte es nur mal so sagen, weil ich JulianKruck einen guten Ratschlag geben wollte. Aber Du darfst mich ruhig dafür schimpfen wenn Du willst. 
Ich dachte halt eine plakative *FETTE GROSSE* Aussage würde ihn und andere angehenden Folder vielleicht zum besseren greifen lassen. Wenn er nur ATI will soll er nur ATI kaufen, aber es gibt auch andere die sich überlegen einen Faltrechner zuzulegen, und meiner Meinung nach gibt es bei Preis und Stromverbrauch derzeit nichts besseres als die Green Edition.

Ich stempel AMD\ATI Karten ja auch nicht als ganzes ab. Als Gaming Karten sind sie sehr schnell und preisgünstig. Nur eben die Folding Leistung ist nicht besonders gut im Vergleich was ja allgemein bekannt ist. Aber Stromverschwendung ist es sicher nicht.



caine2011 schrieb:


> /@standeck: hoffe bin nicht zu hart


 
Doch, kommt mir schon so vor. Aber simma wieder gut.



Julian Kruck schrieb:


> Hmmmmmmmm, dann warte ich doch lieber auf die 5er serie sry, aber eine nvidia kommt mir nicht mehr ins haus...finde die mittel und wege der firma einfach richtig unsymmpatisch...
> dann muss mein X810 wohl dran glauben müssn


 
Was ganz konkret findest Du an Nvidia bitte unsympathisch. Welche Mittel meinst Du da genau? 

Und Intel findest Du sympathischer weil Du in allen drei Signaturen Intel Prozessoren hast? Hast Du die News gelesen wozu sie von der EU Komission verdonnert wurden wegen unlauteren Wettbewerbs? Zu einer Rekordstrafe. GEGEN AMD!

Ich gehe nicht nach Sympathie bei Hardware, nur nach Leistung oder Preis\Leistung. Andere Firmen wie Nokia will ich aber auch nicht mehr unterstützen wegen Arbeitsplatzabbau´s bei Gewinn. Nicht nachvollziehbar für mich.

Und wenn Du Falten willst solltest Du das tun, auch mit ATI. Wenn die 4770 verfügbar ist schlag zu. Hat eine tolle Technik (40nm). Warte aber auf die mir GDDR3 Ram wenn sie nur zum Folden sein soll, wegen niedrigeren Energiebedarfs. Speicher ist egal beim Folding. Jeder neue Folder ist willkommen, egal mit welcher Hardware.


----------



## JayxG (26. Mai 2009)

@caine2011: hast schonmal Reinigungsbenzin probiert? Bei der "normalen" WLP gehts ja einwandfrei damit


----------



## caine2011 (26. Mai 2009)

iuch habe eben die befürchtung dass das liquid metal ist


----------



## Julian Kruck (26. Mai 2009)

Ich weiß, Intel ist mir auch unsympathisch(wie auch Nvidia...deswegen wollte ich ja auch unbedingt ein AMD-System, wobei ich zuviel wollte und auf die nase gefallen bin(Festplattencontroller ist unausgereift)
die Intels stammen alle noch aus der Zeit, als AMD einfach noch keine Alternative war...
die verwirrende namensgebungen, der generell(frühere) krieg wegen sli... und meine rießige Sympathie für ATI/AMD vor allem die Fusion find ich schon sehr spannend(im gegensatz zur versteifung ihrer technik wie intel mit larabree, und nvidias bestehen dass die grafikkarte mal alles übernimmt...) aber auch der schritt von amd in die richtige richtung(besseres P/L, geringe Leistungsaufnahme)
und ein noch größerer und wichtiger punkt: das ermöglichen eines fortbestehenden Konkurrenzkampfes


----------



## CheGuarana (26. Mai 2009)

Ist es, ich glaub hamartia hat da mal irgendwo was darüber geschrieben...

...ist es so schlimm dass man es nicht drauf lassen kann?


----------



## caine2011 (26. Mai 2009)

es ist so schlimm, weil ständig das sys abstürzt,also ka die kontakte haben entweder eh schon einen kurzen oder ich kann noch was retten und das versuche ich gerade


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (26. Mai 2009)

WLP kriegt man mit ArctiClean sehr gut weg. Um Flüssigmetall vollständig zu entfernen, braucht man aber meines Wissens Schleifpapier und die Pins willst du sicher nicht schleifen.


----------



## caine2011 (26. Mai 2009)

also ist der mist(das mb) hin wenn es liquid metal ist?


weiß jemand ob man sowas durch eine´ rma kriegt?
normalerweise nicht schließlich zählt das eher unter dummheit


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (26. Mai 2009)

Ich glaube, du kriegst es nur durch die RMA, wenn der Hersteller sehr kulant ist.
Du kannst es mit Stahlwolle versuchen, aber ganz vorsichtig, damit du die Leiterbahnen nicht beschädigst. Dabei musst du bedenken, dass Mainboards heutzutage mehrere Layer haben, also verlaufen mehrere Leiterbahnen übereinander.


----------



## caine2011 (26. Mai 2009)

hmm ich glaub das klingt alles nicht so toll, ich glaub hamartia mag das auch net so


----------



## CheGuarana (26. Mai 2009)

oO, gefährlich gefählich...naja, viel glück dir dabei noch!

€: 2 late!


----------



## 30sectomars (26. Mai 2009)

ich würde mich da nicht mehr rantrauen...^^
Kann man den Unterschied zwischen WLP und liquid Metal nicht sehen? Hatte bisher nur WLP...


----------



## The Ian (27. Mai 2009)

ich sag da nur BREMSENREINIGER...damit bekommt man alles sauber...ist besser als reinigungsbenzin und das zeug verdunstet schneller und rückstandsloser als es einem lieb ist^^ nun weiß ich nicht, ob das bei flüssig metall auch so ist, aber wenn kann man damit das mb großzügik einsprühen und dann mit küchenkreb abwischen bis nichts mehr da ist..aber es reitst die haut ein wenig und sollte nur an frischer luft benutzt werden



> und meine rießige Sympathie für ATI/AMD vor allem die Fusion find ich schon sehr spannend



tolle fusion...amd kauft ati..macht seit dem nur noch miese und zur eindemmung dieser verkaufen sie ihre amd weke in dresden an irgend einen ölkunden aus dubai oder sonnste wo...gut gemacht amd
(das steht übrigens in einer der letzten pcgh)


----------



## Julian Kruck (27. Mai 2009)

The Ian schrieb:


> tolle fusion...amd kauft ati..macht seit dem nur noch miese und zur eindemmung dieser verkaufen sie ihre amd weke in dresden an irgend einen ölkunden aus dubai oder sonnste wo...gut gemacht amd
> (das steht übrigens in einer der letzten pcgh)



Ich glaube kaum das AMD durch diesen kauf nur noch Miese macht. Das liegt eher daran, dass der Phenom so gefloppt ist. ATI verkauft sich ja doch recht gut.
mit Fusion mein ich eher, das Graka und CPU nur noch ein teil werden.
Ja das hab ich auch gelesen, und das hat mich auch gestört, aber immerhin werden die werke noch erhalten.
Ich verbau seit diesen stimmungswechsel nur noch ATI und seit Phenom 2 auch nur no Phenom(wo bei meiner der erste is)

und sobald die 5er draußen ist, und sich besser fürs folden eignet, kommen da 2 stück rein muss nt davor no tauschen.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (27. Mai 2009)

30sectomars schrieb:


> ich würde mich da nicht mehr rantrauen...^^
> Kann man den Unterschied zwischen WLP und liquid Metal nicht sehen? Hatte bisher nur WLP...




lohnt sich auf jeden fall 
Ich würde keine andere mehr nehmen.Gerade beim i7 kämpfe ich um jedes °C 

Beim wechsel von der MX-2 (soweit ich weiß beste WLP) auf Metall hatte ich einen Temperatur vorteil von 3°C


----------



## CheGuarana (27. Mai 2009)

Das ist mir vielzu heikel...

...normale mitgelieferte WLP tuts doch auch.


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Mai 2009)

Kleine Bitte am Rande:

Lasst die ATI/AMD/N_VIDIA/INTEL - Diskussion nicht (zu sehr) ausufern
Das wäre hier die falsche Ecke dafür

Denkt einfach immer daran; keine Hardware ist immer für alles am Besten geeignet
Wer was kauft sollte sich *seinem Bedürfnis* entsprechend eindecken
Keiner der offroad will kauft ein Cabrio- oder?


----------



## CheGuarana (27. Mai 2009)

Gibtz einendtlich ein HowTo, zu der sache mit FLUSH Interval?!

Ich würde gerne meine CPU Last bisschen senken...


----------



## PC-FAN-Anschluss (27. Mai 2009)

Ja! Endlich ein Rang mit 800!


----------



## nfsgame (27. Mai 2009)

Toxy schrieb:


> Gibtz einendtlich ein HowTo, zu der sache mit FLUSH Interval?!
> 
> Ich würde gerne meine CPU Last bisschen senken...


Gibts schon. Musst du nur nen bisschen graben im Forum .


----------



## DanielX (27. Mai 2009)

PC-FAN-Anschluss schrieb:


> Ja! Endlich ein Rang mit 800!



Gratz und ich hab die 88 geschaft.


----------



## nfsgame (27. Mai 2009)

Glückwunsch euch beiden .


----------



## CheGuarana (27. Mai 2009)

Wenn ich die 23 bin, mach ich ne Party.


----------



## PC-FAN-Anschluss (27. Mai 2009)

Spar dir dein Mitleid!


----------



## nfsgame (27. Mai 2009)

Du kommst schon noch weiter. Gut Ding will Weile haben .


----------



## Lochti (27. Mai 2009)

Hi zusammen irgend wann habe ich auch meine 1.000.000 aber das dauert ! In der Zwischenzeit ein Strickkurs belegen


----------



## CheGuarana (27. Mai 2009)

24/7 ist angesagt!!!

Meine ellis sind nämlich nun weg )))


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (27. Mai 2009)

Dein Server faltet doch sowieso 24/7, oder? Wenn man all seine PCs 24/7 falten lässt, kriegt man natürlich mehr PPD. Also auch den Gamer-PC 24/7 falten lassen.


----------



## CheGuarana (27. Mai 2009)

Gamer PC bringt aber nur ein drittel, bei gleichem Stromverbrauch.^^

Also, mein Server musst ab und zu aus sein, weil ich schlafen musste.^^


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (27. Mai 2009)

Auf dem Dachboden kann der Server doch so laut sein, wie er will, und du kannst trotzdem schlafen, oder schläfst du auf dem Dachboden?


----------



## CheGuarana (27. Mai 2009)

Nein aber er kommt erst nach den ferien hoch.


----------



## caine2011 (27. Mai 2009)

kann das sein das das forum umdesigned wurde?


----------



## The Master of MORARE (27. Mai 2009)

Yops, scheint so, aber das einzige was mir auffällt sind die Balken unter den "wichtig" Posts


----------



## CheGuarana (27. Mai 2009)

Darüber wurde vorhin lautstark informiert...


----------



## caine2011 (27. Mai 2009)

tut mir leid ich muss für mein geld arbeiten und kann deswegen nicht den ganzen tag on sein...

werd mir den thread nochmal angucken, 

wie sieht es mit interessenten an demteamtreffen aus ? gibt es da noch jemand der daran interesse hat?

edi: wann ist den vorhin? ich bin nur noch im f@h forum unterwegs


----------



## CheGuarana (27. Mai 2009)

Weiss nicht wann.

Ich bin am treffen interessiert, darf aber nicht zu weit weg sein.


----------



## caine2011 (27. Mai 2009)

ja toll die selben antworten hab ich alle schon mal gehört

ich verweis nochmal auf diese threads

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...0335/48533-teamtreffen-und-pcghx-01-09-a.html

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...49058-teamtreffen-liste-aller-teilnehmer.html

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...findung-fuer-1-70335-team-treffen-2009-a.html


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (27. Mai 2009)

Meine F@H-Signatur hat die Farbe gewechselt - von Blau auf Grün. Ich habe heute so viele Punkte gemacht wie noch nie zuvor. Aber mit einer grünen Sig will ich mich nicht zufrieden geben, ich will eine wunderschöne rote Sig.


----------



## DanielX (27. Mai 2009)

Wann bekommt man ne rote Sig. nur so aus neugier?

Aber heut ist ein guter Tag für mich 5 Plätze gut gemacht, da heißt beim nächsten Update Platz 85. 

MfG DanielX


----------



## 30sectomars (27. Mai 2009)

Mein SMP hat vorhin den Geist aufgegeben 


```
[20:19:34] - Ask before connecting: No
[20:19:34] - User name: 30sectomars (Team 70335)
[20:19:34] - User ID: 6ADE172F78319A1D
[20:19:34] - Machine ID: 1
[20:19:34]
[20:19:34] Loaded queue successfully.
[20:19:34] - Preparing to get new work unit...
[20:19:34] + Attempting to get work packet
[20:19:34] - Connecting to assignment server
[20:19:36] + No appropriate work server was available; will try again in a bit.
[20:19:36] + Couldn't get work instructions.
[20:19:36] - Attempt #1  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.
[20:19:47] + Attempting to get work packet
[20:19:47] - Connecting to assignment server
[20:19:49] + No appropriate work server was available; will try again in a bit.
[20:19:49] + Couldn't get work instructions.
[20:19:49] - Attempt #2  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.
```

Liegt das jetzt an mir oder an deren Server?


----------



## JayxG (27. Mai 2009)

... hängt von der 24hr Avg ab: 400+ =blau; 800+ =grün -> siehe stats


----------



## D!str(+)yer (27. Mai 2009)

Juppi 

Global ranking unter den top 10000


----------



## JayxG (27. Mai 2009)

@D!str(+)yer

Glückwunsch

wird wohl bei mir noch >3Monate dauern- aber in den top20k bin ich bald


----------



## caine2011 (27. Mai 2009)

was rüstest du denn auf?


----------



## Gohan (27. Mai 2009)

Ich hab ma ne Frage: Wie sieht es eigentlich bei den Leuten mit den SMP-WUs aus, die den Rechner nich 24/7 laufen lassen? Schafft Ihr die immer?

Ich finde die Zeit persönlich sehr knapp bemessen und bin am überlegen wieder normale CPU-Clients raufzumachen, da ich schon drei bei ca. 80% verwerfen musste und die jetzt wohl auch nich fertig wird... Is schon frustrierend...


----------



## DanielX (27. Mai 2009)

Ich schaff die immer, wie lange lässt den folden?


----------



## Gohan (27. Mai 2009)

naja, ca 8 stunden am Tag... Sonst wirds mir auch zu teuer...


----------



## DanielX (27. Mai 2009)

Na da solltest die Deadlines doch einhalten können, wie viel ppd macht der SMP den?


----------



## Gohan (27. Mai 2009)

ca. 1800. Eigentlich sollte es klappen, aber Fahmon zeigt mir seid 3 Stunden an, dass die WU noch ca. 12 Stunden dauert. Und wenn ich schlafe und zur Uni und die Deadline in einem Tag und 6 Stunden is schaff ich die wieder nich...


----------



## CheGuarana (27. Mai 2009)

Ich habe den ganzen Tag nur 768er bekommen, keine eingzige andere?!


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (27. Mai 2009)

Ich schaffe SMP-WUs immer. Aber mit meinem alten Core 2 Duo hatte ich auch keine Chance, trotz OC. Der Phenom II X4 955 BE hat dieses Problem gelöst. Dies war auch der Anlass, warum ich nach langer Pause wieder angefangen habe, zu falten.


----------



## Gohan (27. Mai 2009)

Hm gut, aber mein q6600 sollte eigentlich schon ausreichen...


----------



## CheGuarana (27. Mai 2009)

Normalerweise schon...ich kenne Leute bei denen gehtz auch locker.


----------



## DanielX (27. Mai 2009)

Takte den vieleicht mal was hoch, meiner macht gerade obwohl ich die ganze Zeit am Rechner bin 2500ppd.

Und sonnst wenn ich den so stehen lasse macht er 3000ppd+.

PS: Hast du jetzt eigentlich ein Problem mit der bevorzugten oder mit der endgültigen Fälligkeit?

MfG DanielX


----------



## Gohan (27. Mai 2009)

Problem is die endgültige Fälligkeit. Also das letzte Ende. Naja, werd ihn morgen ma hochtakten, ma schaun, wasses bringt...


----------



## nichtraucher91 (28. Mai 2009)

ich hätte jetzt auch gerne F@H live stats^^ Mein Rechner läuft Zuhause und ich bin im Urlaub...
Naja sollten rund 16000p in den 4 Tagen werden, vllt geh ich dann unter die top 200 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## 30sectomars (28. Mai 2009)

Gohan schrieb:


> Hm gut, aber mein q6600 sollte eigentlich schon ausreichen...



und der arbeitet auch diese 8 h durch, oder gibt es da irgendwelche Pausen, oder Fehler?
Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass du das mit dem nicht schaffst...
Wie viele Kerne arbeiten denn?


----------



## CheGuarana (28. Mai 2009)

@ nichtraucher:Mein HowTo?!

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...-ich-mir-livestats-3-einfachen-schritten.html


----------



## JayxG (28. Mai 2009)

caine2011 schrieb:


> was rüstest du denn auf?


war da meiner-einer mit gemeint ...aufgerüstet wird bei mir frühstens Q4/09 muss noch auf die nötige Finanzspritze warten ^^


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (28. Mai 2009)

SMP 1753 und GPU 353 ist eine geile Combo, da habe ich über 8600 PPD.


----------



## DanielX (28. Mai 2009)

Jo, meine max. ppd waren mal 16000 aber lag auch an den Projekten.

PS: Da faltet auch noch ne 4870 in nem andern Rechner mit.

MfG DanielX


----------



## CheGuarana (28. Mai 2009)

Weiss jemand, wieviel PPD die 4670 bringt?  Mehr als 1500PPD?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (28. Mai 2009)

Toxy schrieb:


> @ nichtraucher:Mein HowTo?!
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...-ich-mir-livestats-3-einfachen-schritten.html



Danke für den Link, aber ich bin halt nicht Zuhause.
Ich werde es vllt machen, wenn ich wieder zuhause bin.
Zum glück haben wir ja extremeoverclocking und die zeigen mir was er an WU's raus haut. 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Gohan (28. Mai 2009)

30sectomars schrieb:


> und der arbeitet auch diese 8 h durch, oder gibt es da irgendwelche Pausen, oder Fehler?
> Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass du das mit dem nicht schaffst...
> Wie viele Kerne arbeiten denn?



Der arbeitet die 8 Stunden durch und ich nutze alle 4 Kerne. Hab ihn jetzt ma auf 3 Ghz hochgetaktet und werde schaun, wie sich da was ändert...


----------



## klefreak (28. Mai 2009)

@gohan:

schua dir mal zur not den Linux smp CLient (in ner VM) an, da bekomsmt du mehr punkte, und das ganze kannst über den autosart im Hintergrund laufn lassen.

mein c2d e6850 @3,6ghz (dual core!!) braucht ca 19h pro WU !! (sind ca 2600ppd mit nem dualcore!)

mfg Klemens

ps: da könnte man auf nem Quad 2 VM's laufen lassen


----------



## Gohan (28. Mai 2009)

muss ich mir ma durchn Kopf gehen lassen. Momentan hab ich aber nich den Nerv mich damit auseinander zu setzen, da jetzt große Prüfungen anstehen...


----------



## Fate T.H (29. Mai 2009)

Juhuu endlich wieder ein kleines Ziel erreicht die Top 100. ^^


----------



## 30sectomars (29. Mai 2009)

Und ich komme in die Top 200


----------



## CheGuarana (29. Mai 2009)

Könnte mir mal jemand die Frage von vohin beantworten?
Wieviel PPD bringt eine 4670???


----------



## nfsgame (29. Mai 2009)

Toxy schrieb:


> Könnte mir mal jemand die Frage von vohin beantworten?
> Wieviel PPD bringt eine 4670???


Zwischen 1300 und 1500ppd (auf Standarttakt).


----------



## CheGuarana (29. Mai 2009)

Vielen dank, es handelt sich um die EAH, von ASUS.
Die hat einen besseren Kühler, ich werde mal versuchen, bisschen zu OCen.


----------



## steffen0278 (29. Mai 2009)

Top 120. Subaru ich komme....


----------



## Doandu (29. Mai 2009)

juuuhuuuuuu endlich Ferien und ich habe die Top 1000 durchbrochen. Habe endlich deutlich mehr als 10k punkte


----------



## 30sectomars (29. Mai 2009)

Doandu schrieb:


> juuuhuuuuuu endlich Ferien und ich habe die Top 1000 durchbrochen. Habe endlich deutlich mehr als 10k punkte



Mit was faltest du denn?


----------



## nfsgame (29. Mai 2009)

Er meint Sciherlich die gesamtpunktzahl ;. Sein Sys steht ja in seiner Signatur.


----------



## Doandu (29. Mai 2009)

30sectomars schrieb:


> Mit was faltest du denn?



ich falte mit einer GTS250. Und ich meine die Gesamtpunktzahl^^


----------



## nfsgame (29. Mai 2009)

Weiß jemand zufällig wieviel Punkte das Projekt 1740 für den Singlecore-CPU-Client bringt? Aus der Webansicht eines meiner server werd ich nicht schlau .


----------



## Fate T.H (29. Mai 2009)

steffen0278 schrieb:


> Top 120. Subaru ich komme....



Na dann gib mal Gas der Countdown läuft bereits


----------



## Bumblebee (30. Mai 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Weiß jemand zufällig wieviel Punkte das Projekt 1740 für den Singlecore-CPU-Client bringt? Aus der Webansicht eines meiner Server werd ich nicht schlau .


 
Projekt 1740 ist das erste Projekt einer neuen Serie welches Enzyme untersucht die bei Alzheimerpatienten veränderte Aktivitäten zeigen, andererseits werden dabei auch die Inhibitoren untersucht die diese Aktivitäten erschweren. 

Da es sich dabei um sehr grosse Enzyme handelt sind die Rechenzeiten entsprechend lang
Sie "bringen" 2137.6 Punkte und haben eine Deadline von 28 Tagen.


----------



## CheGuarana (30. Mai 2009)

WOW, gibtz solche auch für Quadcores?
Oder halt ähnliche?


----------



## PC-FAN-Anschluss (30. Mai 2009)

Warum kann ich keine 1888 Projekte bekommen?!? 
Warum fängt mein SingleCore Client mit 904p einfach an, das Projekt neu zu starten?


Spoiler



[09:36:25] Completed 17500 out of 250000 steps (7%)
Folding@Home Client Shutdown.
[09:54:25] Got kill -- will quit once current file operation complete...
--- Opening Log file [May 30 11:30:51 UTC] 

# Windows CPU Console Edition #################################################
###############################################################################
Folding@Home Client Version 6.23
http://folding.stanford.edu
###############################################################################
###############################################################################
Launch directory: C:\Users\User\Desktop\F@H cmd\CPU Client 3
Executable: C:\Users\User\Desktop\F@H cmd\CPU Client 3\Folding@home-Win32-x86.exe

[11:30:51] - Ask before connecting: No
[11:30:51] - User name: PC-FAN-Anschluss (Team 70335)
[11:30:51] - User ID: 33EA21AB12C61374
[11:30:51] - Machine ID: 7
[11:30:51] 
[11:30:51] Loaded queue successfully.
[11:30:51] 
[11:30:51] + Processing work unit
[11:30:51] Core required: FahCore_78.exe
[11:30:51] Core found.
[11:30:51] Working on queue slot 01 [May 30 11:30:51 UTC]
[11:30:51] + Working ...
[11:30:51] 
[11:30:51] *------------------------------*
[11:30:51] Folding@Home Gromacs Core
[11:30:51] Version 1.90 (March 8, 2006)
[11:30:51] 
[11:30:51] Preparing to commence simulation
[11:30:51] - Ensuring status. Please wait.
[11:31:08] - Looking at optimizations...
[11:31:08] - Working with standard loops on this execution.
[11:31:08] - Previous termination of core was improper.
[11:31:08] - Files status OK
[11:31:10] - Expanded 2955850 -> 15087261 (decompressed 510.4 percent)
[11:31:11] - Checksums don't match (work/wudata_01CP.arc)
[11:31:11] - Attempting to revert to backup...
[11:31:11] - Checksums don't match (work/wudata_01CP.arc.b)
[11:31:11] - Could not revert
[11:31:11] - Starting from initial work packet
[11:31:11] 
[11:31:11] Project: 2499 (Run 137, Clone 34, Gen 2)
[11:31:11] 
[11:31:11] Entering M.D.
[11:31:18] Protein: Translocon_ALX2
[11:31:18] 
[11:31:18] Writing local files
[11:31:21] Writing local files
[11:31:21] Completed 0 out of 250000 steps (0%)


 All diese Fragen...


----------



## nfsgame (30. Mai 2009)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Projekt 1740 ist das erste Projekt einer neuen Serie welches Enzyme untersucht die bei Alzheimerpatienten veränderte Aktivitäten zeigen, andererseits werden dabei auch die Inhibitoren untersucht die diese Aktivitäten erschweren.
> 
> Da es sich dabei um sehr grosse Enzyme handelt sind die Rechenzeiten entsprechend lang
> Sie "bringen" 2137.6 Punkte und haben eine Deadline von 28 Tagen.


Stimmt die brauchen echt nen kleines bisschen länger. In knapp 1,5Tagen erst 28% mit nem Athlon 64 X2 6000+.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (30. Mai 2009)

Wenn wir Glück haben, faltet bei uns bald noch ein Phenom II X2 550 BE mit. Die X1950 Pro, die dann in diesen PC kommt, kann leider nicht mehr falten. R.I.P. GPU v1.


----------



## Muschkote (30. Mai 2009)

@PC-FAN-Anschluss

Ich glaube nicht, dass du dich über die 1888er freuen würdest. Die laufen mit einem Client nicht so schnell wie du vieleicht vermutest. Ich schätze auf deiner Karte etwa 4000ppd, dass heisst du brauchst dafür etwa 12 Stunden. Da sich dein Rechner wie es scheint nicht im Dauerbetrieb befindet, würdest du warscheinlich auch die Deadline nicht einhalten können. Richtig gut sind die 1888er erst, wenn mann 2 davon gleichzeitig am laufen hat. Aber auch nur wenn der Rechner lange genug an ist, weil sich die Rechenzeit ja noch etwas erhöht. Freu dich lieber über 353er, die bringen mit Abstand die meisten PpD.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (30. Mai 2009)

ähh?! ne! eine 88GT faltet eine 1888'er WU in rund 10h. 

Yuhu. ich hab die 100k  erreicht 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## CheGuarana (30. Mai 2009)

Jop, stimmt echt, meine  macht gerade eine.

Ich habe atm 93k, bis nach Montag schaff ich das...


----------



## The Ian (1. Juni 2009)

seit ihr eingeschlafen oder warum ist hier nix los
hoffentlich wirkt sich das nicht auf unsere ppd aus^^


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (1. Juni 2009)

Ich werde schon F@H-Suchti genannt.  jackass950 redet mir gerade ein, dass mir F@H nichts bringen würde. So ein Unsinn, natürlich bringt F@H was und es ist total geil!


----------



## Doandu (1. Juni 2009)

ich bin zur zeit nur viel unterwegs. Rechnen tue ich trotzdem. Meistens lasse ich aber nur die 1888er rechnen, da ich direkt neben meinem Sys sitze und mir das sonst zu laut ist


----------



## Gohan (1. Juni 2009)

hm, aber so gut laufen die 1888er nich mehr. wenn ich die drauf hab machen die grade ma 2000ppd... will lieber 353er...


----------



## CheGuarana (1. Juni 2009)

Heul doch.^^


Nun wird mein Server erstmal für einige h offline gehen.
Dachboden.^^


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Juni 2009)

Gohan schrieb:


> hm, aber so gut laufen die 1888er nich mehr. wenn ich die drauf hab machen die grade ma 2000ppd... will lieber 353er...


 
Ja, die 353er sind schon ppd-Hämmer
Aber trotzdem, 1888 bringen mir (je nach WU) zwischen 3000 und 5000 ppd


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (1. Juni 2009)

Es dauert doch höchstens 10 Minuten, den Server hochzuschleppen und anzuschließen. Danach könnte er sofort wieder online gehen.

Ich will eine Grafikkarte als Folding Edition: Singleslot, hochwertige SpaWas, ausgelegt für den 24/7-Betrieb, integrierter Monitor-Dummy, AMD Athlon Neo um die GPU zu füttern, mit Status-LEDs zu Fortschritt & PPD, ...


----------



## CheGuarana (1. Juni 2009)

Träum weita!^^

Ich möchte auch noch etwas in sachen kühlung et. verbessern!!!^^

Also lasst mir meine Zeit!^^


----------



## The Ian (1. Juni 2009)

biste schon fertig?? xD


----------



## steffen0278 (1. Juni 2009)

Hier ist dieses Wochenende aber vedammt wenig los. Alle in den Pfingsurlaub abgehauen? Na hoffentlich haben alle ihre Rechner angelassen.


----------



## Julian Kruck (1. Juni 2009)

Ich stell grad fest, der neue amd rechner ziet ca 50w mehr als mein alter intel bei der selben leistung
des taugt mir iwie ned so...
zumindest läuft bis jetz alles sowies soll


----------



## CheGuarana (1. Juni 2009)

Komplikationen...


...Netzteil vermutlich defekt.

(wollte einen besseren lüfter einbauen, mission misglückt -.-)


----------



## The Ian (1. Juni 2009)

warum fummelst du auch an deinem lüfter rum, wenn das ding eh dort steht wo du es nicht hören kannst?


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (1. Juni 2009)

Dort oben kann man ja einen Delta-Lüfter einbauen, damit die Kiste schön kühl bleibt.


----------



## Doandu (1. Juni 2009)

Gohan schrieb:


> hm, aber so gut laufen die 1888er nich mehr. wenn ich die drauf hab machen die grade ma 2000ppd... will lieber 353er...




also bei mir laufen die 1888er fast genauso schnell wie die 353rer. Sie habe eine ppd von mehr als 5k


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (1. Juni 2009)

Am schlimmsten sind die 511er. Ich falte schon wieder so eine, es nervt. Stanford sollte auf diese WUs ca. 800 Punkte geben, nicht nur 511.


----------



## The Ian (1. Juni 2009)

jop ich verstehe die punkteverteilung von stanfort auch nicht...ich meine die 1888er wurden ja auch angepasst
meine theorie ist ja dass die top hardware immer so max 9000ppd schaffen soll und wenn was raus kommt was wesentlich besser ist werden die wus angepasst...sonnst würde man ja irgendwann mal mit ner singel gpu 1mio ppd haben


----------



## CheGuarana (1. Juni 2009)

Ich habe für die Kühlung "rumgefriemelt".^^


----------



## klefreak (1. Juni 2009)

hat sich das schon wer angeschaut ??

Folding Forum • View topic - new public beta client for linux, now 6.24

hab leider derzeit keinen PC zur Verfügung ;(


----------



## nichtraucher91 (2. Juni 2009)

kann mir einer sagen was eine GTX260 an PPD oder eine GTX275 bringt?

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## The Master of MORARE (2. Juni 2009)

habs durch dich grad erfahren xD... wollt bald eh noch ne VM einrichten, bin gespannt was der so leistet.
Weiß hier wer zufällig warum ich keine WUs mehr auf die gpu-Clienten bekomme??? der sucht immer wieder und zählt halt seine Versuche ab (hab grad kein Log hier).
Jedenfalls bekommt ein Testclient, den ich eben draufgeknallt habe seine Einheiten ganz normal *grumpf*, Inet ist vorhanden.

Edit:
@nichtraucher91: also ne 260 müsste knapp über 6k Ppd liefern.
Quelle

Edit2:
Er rennt wieder :
1. Clienten beenden
2. Netzwerkverbindungen trennen und neu Aufbauen (lassen)
3. Clienten mit "-config" starten und SELBST bei den verschiedenen Netzwerkoptionen die entsprechenden Werte eintragen.
3a. In der "Client.cfg" hat das nicht funktioniert, daher der Parameter!
4. Clienten ohne Parameter starten.
5. Er sollte nun Falten.


----------



## DesGrauens (2. Juni 2009)

meine 275gtx natürlich oc, macht zwischen 8000 bis knapp 12000ppd.


----------



## The Ian (2. Juni 2009)

unter welchen umständen macht die denn 12k ppd?? bzw wie ist die denn getaktet?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (2. Juni 2009)

Das würde ich auch mal gern wissen 
meine GTX 285 kratzt ja je nach Projekt so gerade mal an den 10k ...


----------



## The Ian (2. Juni 2009)

jo aber das auch nur mit ach und krach


----------



## DesGrauens (2. Juni 2009)

die krieg ich nur, wenn zwei klients gleichzeitig mit 1880 wu´s laufen. 

ansonsten sind es bei mir ~8500ppd.

 hab shader auf 1605mhz core-682mhz und memory-1247mhz.


----------



## steffen0278 (2. Juni 2009)

Meine GTX285 mit OC (stabil nur bei Folding) kommt bei 2x 1888 WUs auf ca 12800 - max. 13100. Dann muß sie aber schon nen guten Tag erwischen. Die meisten PPD´s habe ich bei ner 1888 und ner 768. Da sinds dann ca 13200 mit viel Glück und ja nichts starten.


----------



## DesGrauens (2. Juni 2009)

steffen0278 schrieb:


> Meine GTX285 mit OC (stabil nur bei Folding) kommt bei 2x 1888 WUs auf ca 12800 - max. 13100. Dann muß sie aber schon nen guten Tag erwischen. Die meisten PPD´s habe ich bei ner 1888 und ner 768. Da sinds dann ca 13200 mit viel Glück und ja nichts starten.



wie hoch hast den shader bei dir laufen?


----------



## The Ian (2. Juni 2009)

steffen0278 schrieb:


> Meine GTX285 mit OC (stabil nur bei Folding) kommt bei 2x 1888 WUs auf ca 12800 - max. 13100. Dann muß sie aber schon nen guten Tag erwischen. Die meisten PPD´s habe ich bei ner 1888 und ner 768. Da sinds dann ca 13200 mit viel Glück und ja nichts starten.



also iwas mach ich da falsch meine graka läuft mom mit 1620mhz shader und mit deinen genannten wus und bringt gerade mal 7200 bis 8200ppd
woran kann das liegen??


----------



## DesGrauens (2. Juni 2009)

das liegt meiner meinung nach zu 90% an deiner cpu. hast da noch smp laufen oder nur gpu?


----------



## The Ian (2. Juni 2009)

ne ich hab da noch nen normalen singelcore clienten laufen...also 50% der cpu bleiben ungenutzt
wenn ich nen smp installieren würde, dann bricht die ppd der graka richtig ein, aber so wie jetzt hätten die 2 klienten immer einen unausgelasteten kern zur verfügung und das sollte ja eigendlich reichen


----------



## Gohan (2. Juni 2009)

Wie merke ich eigentlich, ob der SMP-Client die GPU-Clients ausbremmst?


----------



## DesGrauens (2. Juni 2009)

theoretisch ja, praktisch weniger.
hab ein i7 und ich merke einen ppd unterschied bei der gpu zwischen einen vm smp klient oder zwei.
pro klient sind das bei mir um die 25% cpu auslastung ergo hab ich noch 75% freie rechenleistung zur verfügung.
trotzdem geht die gpu leistung, warum auch immer nach unten.


----------



## DesGrauens (2. Juni 2009)

Gohan schrieb:


> Wie merke ich eigentlich, ob der SMP-Client die GPU-Clients ausbremmst?



als erstes erfahrung, und als zweites einfach mal mit smp laufen lassen und einmal ohne.

natürlich mit der gleich wu.

@ohh sorry für doppelpost


----------



## caine2011 (3. Juni 2009)

einfacher ist es einfach mal die priorität im taskmanager auf "hoch" zu setzen (der fahcore11/14.exe)und dann im fahmon beobachten ob die ppd nach oben geht


----------



## 30sectomars (3. Juni 2009)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Edit:
> @nichtraucher91: also ne 260 müsste knapp über 6k Ppd liefern.



So schlecht ist eine GTX 260 mit OC aber auch nicht! Mit einem Client schafft die so ca. 7k - 8k (511'er ausgenommen)


----------



## caine2011 (3. Juni 2009)

hat hier irgendjemand einen intel core 2duo zum falten? wenn ja bitte mal ppd posten(so was wie den 8200 oder 7200)


----------



## DesGrauens (3. Juni 2009)

caine2011 schrieb:


> hat hier irgendjemand einen intel core 2duo zum falten? wenn ja bitte mal ppd posten(so was wie den 8200 oder 7200)



hatte vor meinem i7 einen 6700 im case werkeln.
mit einem win smp klient hat er 1500ppd geschaft. dafür ist der gpu klient eingebrochen.

ohne gpu beeinträchtigung ging nur der cpu tray klient, aber dafür in doppelter ausführung.
da machte er so um die 550ppd.


----------



## The Ian (3. Juni 2009)

und mit 2 mal 768er liefert meine graka gerade mal 6400 ppd -.-
ist echt ernüchternd
wenn ich allerdings nur einen clienten laufen lasse, dass schaft die komischerweise 8700ppd ich kann mir nicht erklären warum


----------



## nfsgame (3. Juni 2009)

Es geht wieder Aufwärts! Der Server läuft wieder, nachdem er sich übers Lange WE aufgehängt hatte (ich mag keine Boxedkühler ).


----------



## CheGuarana (3. Juni 2009)

Ich such ei
n Netzteil, mindestens 550wATT...


----------



## nfsgame (3. Juni 2009)

Nimm nen Corsair. Die halten gut 24/7-Last stand und haben gute Leistungswerte und Qualität.


----------



## caine2011 (3. Juni 2009)

sapphire fire psu 625 watt extrem geile effizienz und einfach nur stabil


----------



## CheGuarana (3. Juni 2009)

Momentchen mal, ich brauche gut und günstig


----------



## Gohan (3. Juni 2009)

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Gehäuse - Netzteile - OCZ Fatal1ty 550W


----------



## 30sectomars (3. Juni 2009)

Toxy schrieb:


> Momentchen mal, ich brauche gut und günstig



Geht mir genauso >.<"
Ich wollte meinen alten PC als F@H Server nutzen! Habe das System neu aufgesetzt, nachdem ich ihm wieder eine Festplatte gegönnt hatte und habe F@H eingerichtet. Starte den GPU Client und zack, der PC ist aus 

Bin auch schon auf der Suche, aber vlt kauf ich mir auch ein neues für meinen PC und geb dann mein jetziges an meinen Server weiter


----------



## caine2011 (3. Juni 2009)

wenn ihr schnäpchen wollt bei netzteile höre ich mit schreiben auf: sowas gibt es nicht


aber schnäppchen gibts öfters mal auf ZackZack! Limitierte Angebote zum Schnäppchenpreis!

da gabs das sapphire mit 625 watt für 77,90


----------



## 30sectomars (3. Juni 2009)

caine2011 schrieb:


> wenn ihr schnäpchen wollt bei netzteile höre ich mit schreiben auf: sowas gibt es nicht
> 
> 
> aber schnäppchen gibts öfters mal auf ZackZack! Limitierte Angebote zum Schnäppchenpreis!
> ...



Ich habe mir schon überlegt das neue Cougar CM 700 zu holen... Das hätte dann auch genug Leistung für meinen PC 
Mein jetziges Tagan würde für meinen Server auch ausreichen xD


----------



## DanielX (3. Juni 2009)

Krass, da dachte ich gerade noch ich wär bei den Top-Producern gefallen und siehe da aufeinmal 8465ppd. 

Soviel hatt ich noch nie und groß was geändert hat sich auch nix, hatt ich wohl nen paar gute WUs die letze Zeit.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (3. Juni 2009)

Wenn eine GTX 295 >20K PPD macht, dann bräuchte ich davon nur 2 Stück im System und ich wäre der Top-Producer unseres Teams, vorausgesetzt ich würde den PC 24/7 falten lassen. Mit 4 GTX 295 wäre das ganze natürlich noch besser.


----------



## caine2011 (3. Juni 2009)

ne eine gtx 295 macht eher so: 12k


----------



## The Ian (3. Juni 2009)

da bleibt immernoch die frage, was bei mir falsch läuft, dass meine 285 so wenige punkte macht


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (3. Juni 2009)

caine2011 schrieb:


> ne eine gtx 295 macht eher so: 12k


Komisch. Eine GTX 285 schafft ja 10K, eigentlich müsste es bei der GTX 295 das Doppelte sein.


----------



## caine2011 (3. Juni 2009)

ok ich habe hier 2 gtx295 liegen und falten


punkt 1 du wirst schon irre wenn du die auch nur zum falten kriegen willst mit allen beiden gpu´s

punkt 2 ich habe hier bei einer gtx295 einen durchschnitt von rund 6k(eine gpu), siehe hamartia´s stats Hamartia - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

punkt 3 wenn ich das also mal 4 rechne und eine wenig oce so dass ich auf 7k komme (und da weiß keiner ob das stabil ist) habe ich 28k, was gerade einmal platz 5 der topproducer entspräche, aber wenn du mal so eben 800€ übrig hast verkauft hamartia bestimmt, dann kannst du probieren die teile zum laufen zu kriegen(haben hamartia meseidel nfsgame und ich bis jetzt nicht geschafft)

punkt 4: der stromverbrauch ist auch utopisch...


----------



## The Ian (3. Juni 2009)

ne 285 macht keine 10k und ne 295 ist auch nicht doppelt so schnell

fragt doch einfach mal altlas ob der euch n backup seiner faltfestplatte hoch läd...dann braucht ihr nicht mehr konfigurieren und alles läuft auf anhieb (bis auf das win dass müsste neu gemacht werden)


----------



## caine2011 (3. Juni 2009)

wir haben aber nicht dasselbe mb so dass die mb treiber net laufen würden und damit das windows net...


----------



## MESeidel (4. Juni 2009)

Taktraten sind niedriger
Der Durchschnitt word wohl so bei 15000 PPD leigen.
Da die Harten Typen mit 4 Stück auf was über 60k kommen

@Setup von Atlasfolding:
http://www.maximumpc.com/forums/viewtopic.php?p=931366#931366


----------



## Standeck (4. Juni 2009)

Servus!

Was habt ihr denn genau für Probs mit euren 295ern?


----------



## caine2011 (4. Juni 2009)

Problem: sie ohne dummy zum laufen zu kriegen, btw.: im treiber lässt sich der multi-gpu mode nicht deaktivieren


----------



## Fate T.H (4. Juni 2009)

Was mich mal interessieren würde bei einer GTX295 ist ob man dort 4 F@H Klienten laufen lassen
könnte ergo 2 pro GPU. Vor allem ob es was bringen würde.


@caine2011

Sorry aber gestern abend wo du noch gefragt hast per MSN da war ich auf der Arbeit schon.


----------



## caine2011 (4. Juni 2009)

also 2 pro gpu funktioniert aber wir kriegen eben die 2te  gpu nicht zum laufen...


----------



## The Ian (4. Juni 2009)

habt ihr schon mal den neuen beta 186.08 ausprobiert....bei mir macht der ein paar (bis200) ppd mehr (bei project 5780 / 768punkte) kann das noch jemand bestätigen?


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (4. Juni 2009)

Ich habe den Beta-Treiber schon runtergeladen, aber noch nicht installiert. Ich gucke mal, dass ich das heute noch machen kann.

Stanford soll endlich einen SLI/CF-kompatiblen GPU-Client rausbringen.


----------



## The Ian (4. Juni 2009)

jop das würde den glaub ich ne menge bringen...aber die ham am ende genau so ne brobleme so nen clienten zu schreiben wie ihr ne 295 voll auszulasten, da ich denke, dass das nicht so ganz einfach ist das zu schreiben


----------



## caine2011 (4. Juni 2009)

ich glaube kaum dass das überhaupt mit dem client umsetzbar ist, sowas müsste über den treiber einfacher zu realisieren sein, einfach wie bei sli-profilen für spiele


----------



## CheGuarana (4. Juni 2009)

So, hab ein neues NT, morgen gehtz wieder los!
Diemal versuche iich mein glück mit nem 550Watt LC-Power...


----------



## caine2011 (4. Juni 2009)

kein lc-power sag nicht das du eins gekauft hast, dann lieber noch tronje, das ist die selbe preisklasse


----------



## steffen0278 (4. Juni 2009)

Traumergebniss!!!
Seht euch mal die erste WU an? Fehler oder was? Auf alle Fälle gleich fertig. 
2:10 min pro %

16000.jpg

Jetzt sinds fast 20000 PPD. Wahnsinn!!!!

19000.jpg


----------



## The Ian (4. Juni 2009)

da ist auf alle fälle was falsch weil so ne ppd bekommt man beim besten willen nicht hin...ne 1888wu kann man nicht in 1h und 45min berechnen erst recht nicht wenn man 2 clienten auf einer karte laufen hat


----------



## steffen0278 (4. Juni 2009)

Hier mal die Log vom Abschluß. Soweit alles OK und ne neue WU habe ich auch grade bekommen. Ne 786


[15:52:12] 
[15:52:12] + Processing work unit
[15:52:12] Core required: FahCore_11.exe
[15:52:12] Core found.
[15:52:12] Working on queue slot 00 [June 4 15:52:12 UTC]
[15:52:12] + Working ...
[15:52:12] 
[15:52:12] *------------------------------*
[15:52:12] Folding@Home GPU Core - Beta
[15:52:12] Version 1.19 (Mon Nov 3 09:34:13 PST 2008)
[15:52:12] 
[15:52:12] Compiler  : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 14.00.50727.762 for 80x86 
[15:52:12] Build host: amoeba
[15:52:12] Board Type: Nvidia
[15:52:12] Core      : 
[15:52:12] Preparing to commence simulation
[15:52:12] - Looking at optimizations...
[15:52:12] - Created dyn
[15:52:12] - Files status OK
[15:52:12] - Expanded 66345 -> 348500 (decompressed 525.2 percent)
[15:52:12] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=66345 data_size=348500, decompressed_data_size=348500 diff=0
[15:52:12] - Digital signature verified
[15:52:12] 
[15:52:12] Project: 5778 (Run 16, Clone 714, Gen 10)
[15:52:12] 
[15:52:12] Assembly optimizations on if available.
[15:52:12] Entering M.D.
[15:52:20] Working on Protein
[15:52:30] Client config found, loading data.
[15:52:30] Starting GUI Server
[15:55:19] Completed 1%
[15:58:08] Completed 2%
[16:00:55] Completed 3%
[16:03:44] Completed 4%
[16:06:33] Completed 5%
[16:09:21] Completed 6%
[16:12:10] Completed 7%
[16:14:58] Completed 8%
[16:17:47] Completed 9%
[16:20:35] Completed 10%
[16:23:24] Completed 11%
[16:26:12] Completed 12%
[16:29:01] Completed 13%
[16:31:49] Completed 14%
[16:34:38] Completed 15%
[16:37:26] Completed 16%
[16:40:15] Completed 17%
[16:43:03] Completed 18%
[16:45:51] Completed 19%
[16:48:39] Completed 20%
[16:51:28] Completed 21%
[16:54:15] Completed 22%
[16:57:04] Completed 23%
[16:59:52] Completed 24%
[17:02:40] Completed 25%
[17:05:29] Completed 26%
[17:08:17] Completed 27%
[17:11:05] Completed 28%
[17:13:54] Completed 29%
[17:16:42] Completed 30%
[17:19:31] Completed 31%
[17:22:20] Completed 32%
[17:25:09] Completed 33%
[17:27:57] Completed 34%
[17:30:45] Completed 35%
[17:33:34] Completed 36%
[17:36:23] Completed 37%
[17:39:12] Completed 38%
[17:42:00] Completed 39%
[17:44:49] Completed 40%
[17:47:38] Completed 41%
[17:50:27] Completed 42%
[17:53:15] Completed 43%
[17:55:03] Completed 44%
[17:56:46] Completed 45%
[17:58:28] Completed 46%
[18:00:12] Completed 47%
[18:01:53] Completed 48%
[18:03:37] Completed 49%
[18:05:59] Completed 50%
[18:08:54] Completed 51%
[18:11:03] Completed 52%
[18:13:06] Completed 53%
[18:15:10] Completed 54%
[18:17:21] Completed 55%
[18:19:27] Completed 56%
[18:21:31] Completed 57%
[18:23:37] Completed 58%
[18:25:41] Completed 59%
[18:27:45] Completed 60%
[18:29:46] Completed 61%
[18:31:48] Completed 62%
[18:33:51] Completed 63%
[18:35:52] Completed 64%
[18:37:55] Completed 65%
[18:40:17] Completed 66%
[18:42:43] Completed 67%
[18:44:59] Completed 68%
[18:47:02] Completed 69%
[18:49:11] Completed 70%
[18:51:17] Completed 71%
[18:53:21] Completed 72%
[18:55:26] Completed 73%
[18:57:34] Completed 74%
[18:59:37] Completed 75%
[19:01:38] Completed 76%
[19:03:40] Completed 77%
[19:05:41] Completed 78%
[19:07:45] Completed 79%
[19:09:51] Completed 80%
[19:11:54] Completed 81%
[19:13:57] Completed 82%
[19:16:01] Completed 83%
[19:18:03] Completed 84%
[19:20:04] Completed 85%
[19:22:09] Completed 86%
[19:24:13] Completed 87%
[19:26:16] Completed 88%
[19:28:34] Completed 89%
[19:30:35] Completed 90%
[19:32:34] Completed 91%
[19:34:36] Completed 92%
[19:36:44] Completed 93%
[19:38:49] Completed 94%
[19:40:32] Completed 95%
[19:42:20] Completed 96%
[19:44:02] Completed 97%
[19:45:46] Completed 98%
[19:47:31] Completed 99%
[19:49:17] Completed 100%
[19:49:17] Successful run
[19:49:17] DynamicWrapper: Finished Work Unit: sleep=10000
[19:49:27] Reserved 152372 bytes for xtc file; Cosm status=0
[19:49:27] Allocated 152372 bytes for xtc file
[19:49:27] - Reading up to 152372 from "work/wudata_00.xtc": Read 152372
[19:49:27] Read 152372 bytes from xtc file; available packet space=786278092
[19:49:27] xtc file hash check passed.
[19:49:27] Reserved 23232 23232 786278092 bytes for arc file=<work/wudata_00.trr> Cosm status=0
[19:49:27] Allocated 23232 bytes for arc file
[19:49:27] - Reading up to 23232 from "work/wudata_00.trr": Read 23232
[19:49:27] Read 23232 bytes from arc file; available packet space=786254860
[19:49:27] trr file hash check passed.
[19:49:27] Allocated 560 bytes for edr file
[19:49:27] Read bedfile
[19:49:27] edr file hash check passed.
[19:49:27] Allocated 20747 bytes for logfile
[19:49:27] Read logfile
[19:49:27] GuardedRun: success in DynamicWrapper
[19:49:27] GuardedRun: done
[19:49:27] Run: GuardedRun completed.
[19:49:29] - Writing 197423 bytes of core data to disk...
[19:49:29] Done: 196911 -> 181654 (compressed to 92.2 percent)
[19:49:29]   ... Done.
[19:49:29] - Shutting down core 
[19:49:29] 
[19:49:29] Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
[19:49:32] CoreStatus = 64 (100)
[19:49:32] Sending work to server
[19:49:32] Project: 5778 (Run 16, Clone 714, Gen 10)
[19:49:32] - Read packet limit of 540015616... Set to 524286976.


[19:49:32] + Attempting to send results [June 4 19:49:32 UTC]
[19:49:35] + Results successfully sent
[19:49:35] Thank you for your contribution to Folding@Home.
[19:49:35] + Number of Units Completed: 310

[19:49:40] - Preparing to get new work unit...
[19:49:40] + Attempting to get work packet
[19:49:40] - Connecting to assignment server
[19:49:41] - Successful: assigned to (171.64.65.106).
[19:49:41] + News From Folding@Home: Welcome to Folding@Home
[19:49:41] Loaded queue successfully.
[19:49:45] + Closed connections
[19:49:45] 
[19:49:45] + Processing work unit
[19:49:45] Core required: FahCore_11.exe
[19:49:45] Core found.
[19:49:45] Working on queue slot 01 [June 4 19:49:45 UTC]
[19:49:45] + Working ...
[19:49:45] 
[19:49:45] *------------------------------*
[19:49:45] Folding@Home GPU Core - Beta
[19:49:45] Version 1.19 (Mon Nov 3 09:34:13 PST 2008)
[19:49:45] 
[19:49:45] Compiler  : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 14.00.50727.762 for 80x86 
[19:49:45] Build host: amoeba
[19:49:45] Board Type: Nvidia
[19:49:45] Core      : 
[19:49:45] Preparing to commence simulation
[19:49:45] - Looking at optimizations...
[19:49:45] - Files status OK
[19:49:45] - Expanded 66291 -> 348500 (decompressed 525.7 percent)
[19:49:45] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=66291 data_size=348500, decompressed_data_size=348500 diff=0
[19:49:45] - Digital signature verified
[19:49:45] 
[19:49:45] Project: 5780 (Run 16, Clone 285, Gen 11)
[19:49:45] 
[19:49:45] Assembly optimizations on if available.
[19:49:45] Entering M.D.
[19:49:51] Will resume from checkpoint file
[19:49:52] Working on Protein
[19:49:53] Client config found, loading data.
[19:49:53] Resuming from checkpoint
[19:49:53] Verified work/wudata_01.log
[19:49:53] Verified work/wudata_01.edr
[19:49:53] Verified work/wudata_01.xtc
[19:49:53] mdrun_gpu returned 
[19:49:53] Going to send back what have done -- stepsTotalG=20000000
[19:49:53] Work fraction=199.2673 steps=20000000.
[19:49:53] Starting GUI Server
[19:49:57] logfile size=26650 infoLength=26650 edr=0 trr=25
[19:49:57] - Writing 27188 bytes of core data to disk...
[19:49:57] Done: 26676 -> 4924 (compressed to 18.4 percent)
[19:49:57]   ... Done.
[19:49:57] 
[19:49:57] Folding@home Core Shutdown: EARLY_UNIT_END
[19:50:02] CoreStatus = 72 (114)
[19:50:02] Sending work to server
[19:50:02] Project: 5780 (Run 16, Clone 285, Gen 11)
[19:50:02] - Read packet limit of 540015616... Set to 524286976.


[19:50:02] + Attempting to send results [June 4 19:50:02 UTC]
[19:50:03] + Results successfully sent
[19:50:03] Thank you for your contribution to Folding@Home.
[19:50:07] - Preparing to get new work unit...
[19:50:07] + Attempting to get work packet
[19:50:07] - Connecting to assignment server
[19:50:08] - Successful: assigned to (171.64.65.106).
[19:50:08] + News From Folding@Home: Welcome to Folding@Home
[19:50:09] Loaded queue successfully.
[19:50:11] + Closed connections
[19:50:16] 
[19:50:16] + Processing work unit
[19:50:16] Core required: FahCore_11.exe
[19:50:16] Core found.
[19:50:16] Working on queue slot 02 [June 4 19:50:16 UTC]
[19:50:16] + Working ...
[19:50:16] 
[19:50:16] *------------------------------*
[19:50:16] Folding@Home GPU Core - Beta
[19:50:16] Version 1.19 (Mon Nov 3 09:34:13 PST 2008)
[19:50:16] 
[19:50:16] Compiler  : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 14.00.50727.762 for 80x86 
[19:50:16] Build host: amoeba
[19:50:16] Board Type: Nvidia
[19:50:16] Core      : 
[19:50:16] Preparing to commence simulation
[19:50:16] - Looking at optimizations...
[19:50:16] - Created dyn
[19:50:16] - Files status OK
[19:50:16] - Expanded 66383 -> 348500 (decompressed 524.9 percent)
[19:50:16] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=66383 data_size=348500, decompressed_data_size=348500 diff=0
[19:50:16] - Digital signature verified
[19:50:16] 
[19:50:16] Project: 5780 (Run 15, Clone 231, Gen 6)


----------



## Doandu (4. Juni 2009)

lol, das ist ja der Wahnsinn. Da muss aber was falsch sein, außer du hat neuerdings quad-sli^^


----------



## steffen0278 (4. Juni 2009)

Ich bin auf die Auswertung mal gespannt. Wie viele Punkte das wirklich gebracht hat. Dauert leider etwas. Aber so könnte es weiter gehen.


----------



## The Ian (4. Juni 2009)

klingt eigendlich sehr nach dem was wir schon mal hatten mit nem treiberbug wo es berechnungen ausgelassen hatte und dadurch die ppd dermaßen angestiegen ist und die wus dann eigendlich völlig unbrauchbar waren für stanford wurde aber wieder relativ schnell angepasst
außerdem sehe ich gerade, dass ja deine ppd wieder im normalen bereich ist...da war bestimmt die wu von stanfort fehlerhaft geschickt worden (ne kleinere wu als große betitelt)


----------



## steffen0278 (4. Juni 2009)

Denke ich auch mal. Naja ich lass mich überraschen. 
Hasi hat ihr irgendwas gedrückt, und dann gings hier richtig ab. Schauen wir mal später auf meine Statistik.
Stats sind wieder normal.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (4. Juni 2009)

Meine 9800 GTX+ kriegt nie 1888er WUs. Ich habe fast immer nur 353, 511, 768 und irgendwas um 1200. Größere WUs kriegt bei mir nur der SMP-Client, im Moment faltet der eine 1760er.
Liegt das am Client? Ich benutze den Nvidia Tray-Client. Hat es Sinn, den Konsolen-Client (GPU) zu nutzen? Bringt der mehr PPD?


----------



## The Ian (4. Juni 2009)

lass sie mal öfters was drücken und verrate uns dann was^^


----------



## schrotflinte56 (5. Juni 2009)

ich hab da ein problem mit meinen cpu clienten.
das mir ein oder zwei clienten zu sehr mit der ETA schwanken auf dem bild ist es der core3 client.
erst zeigte er mir noch 12h an und jetze auf einmal 2tage
von den ppd`s ganz zu schweigen.

kann mir da jemand helfen?

mfg


----------



## The Ian (5. Juni 2009)

das hatt ich auch mal...da wurden aus 12h auf einmal 1 tag und der tag blieb nach 12h immernoch 1 tag...ka woran das lag

edit: ahh ich bekomm noch nen raster schon zum 3. mal wurde der liefertermin meines bestellten radiators verschoben...man ich will den endlich haben


----------



## Muschkote (5. Juni 2009)

@steffen0278

Diese Zeile aus deinem Logfile sollte dir eigentlich zu denken geben: *[19:49:57] Folding@home Core Shutdown: EARLY_UNIT_END*

Vieleicht solltest du an der Taktschraube etwas zurück drehen, dann rechnet deine Karte vieleicht wieder "richtig".


----------



## steffen0278 (5. Juni 2009)

Danach war ja alles wieder ok
keine ahnung woran das lag. Aber die PPD´s sahen schon ganz geil aus


----------



## _Snaker_ (5. Juni 2009)

So der Sommer ist da, erstmal Pause mit falten...Im Winter geht's vll. weiter 

Falls jemand eine 8800GT zum Falten braucht, habe sie im Marktplatz für 60€ inkl. Versand

greetz


----------



## CheGuarana (5. Juni 2009)

Interessiert, schreib mir mal ne PN, ab morgen darf ich auch "offiziell" Kaufen und Verkaufen, also im Marktplatz Posten.

€: Meine 88GT´s zeigen seit neuem NT immer Unstable_Mashine an?! -.-


----------



## The Ian (5. Juni 2009)

jaja die billi nt´s

und was ist das für ne ausrede mit sommer und aufhören mit falten?? bei und ist noch kein sommer eingekehrt...sind die ganze woche über nur max 15°C gewesen -.- aber die kühlung freut sich


----------



## CheGuarana (5. Juni 2009)

Mhhh..meint ihr es liegt am NT?
Ich habe jetzt mal den Takt der OCed Version auf "normal 88gt" gesetzt. Bissher gehtz.


----------



## The Ian (5. Juni 2009)

na wenn das nt nicht die nötige spannungs/leistungsstabilität bringt, dass treten rechenfehler auf-> unstable_mashine...genau das selbe wenn man zu sehr übertaktet...da mangelts ja auch am strom...ergo unstable_mashine
soweit meine vermutung...


----------



## CheGuarana (5. Juni 2009)

Gut, noch dreieinhalb Stunden, dann ist seit langem wieder eine 768er fertig, vorrausgesezt, es gibt keine Nans.-.-


----------



## nfsgame (6. Juni 2009)

Juhu! Eine Million voll  !


----------



## steffen0278 (6. Juni 2009)

Glcükwunsch nfsgame. bei mir dauerts noch ne ganze weile.


----------



## caine2011 (6. Juni 2009)

@ nfsgame herzliche3n glückwunsch

hier der thread: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/d...-die-1m-marke-bei-foldin-home.html#post836943


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Juni 2009)

von mir - weiter so


----------



## DesGrauens (7. Juni 2009)

hab bei mir daheim eine 8800gts 512 rumliegen.
bevor ich sie in ebay reinsetze, würde ich sie lieber einem von unseren foldern für 75 euro überlassen. 
falls interesse besteht einfach ein pn an mich.


----------



## CheGuarana (7. Juni 2009)

Mhh...also 75 ist zuviel, da gibtz einfach zuviele, die dich unterbieten...


----------



## DesGrauens (7. Juni 2009)

sorry kenn mich mit den aktuellen preisen nicht so aus. dachte der wäre gut.

@UPDATE: nach etwas recherche im i-net bin ich auf 65 euro gekommen (zzgl. versand).


----------



## The Ian (7. Juni 2009)

ich hatte letztens meine 88gt für 50 verkauft...soviel dazu, dass es genug gibt, die es billiger machen...allerdings war es auch an nen guten freund von mir


----------



## _Snaker_ (7. Juni 2009)

75e für ne 88gts ist auf einen fall zu viel


----------



## CheGuarana (7. Juni 2009)

@ _Snaker_: Die sache mit deeinen LivStats ist ja gant toll, aber es öffnen sich 3 Werbefenster, welche man erstmal wegmachen muss.

Das ist nervig.


----------



## _Snaker_ (7. Juni 2009)

dann besorg dir nen anständigen Werbeblocker ála "AdBlock Plus" und schon ist das problem gelöst


----------



## CheGuarana (7. Juni 2009)

Stimmt auch wieder, aber den hat halt nicht jeder.....Fazit: "ES NERVT EINFACH!"


----------



## _Snaker_ (7. Juni 2009)

sowas gehört an auf pc, wenn nicht dann soll derjenige meine livestats nicht angucken wenn´s stört


----------



## CheGuarana (7. Juni 2009)

ook ok, mach nicht gleich so eine welle...

Ich habe jetzt AdBlock Plus.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (7. Juni 2009)

Ich finde auch, dass Adblock Plus einfach dazu gehört. Ich sehe keine Werbung und mich nervt nichts.

Bald bau ich für jemanden einen High-End-PC mit GTX 285 und i7. Bevor ich den abliefere, teste ich den ein paar Tage lang. Die Wasserkühlung muss ja schön dicht sein und die Festplatte darf nicht abrauchen. In der Zeit lasse ich den für unser Team falten.
Wenn alles gut läuft, kann ich auch danach noch F@H laufen lassen, vielleicht sogar auf meinen Namen. Aber dafür müsste ich seine Zustimmung holen. Er hat mir gesagt, er liebt Benchmarks, Programme die 100% CPU/GPU-Last erzeugen und Programme wo sich was bewegt. F@H (GPU Tray Client) wäre dann perfekt.


----------



## CheGuarana (7. Juni 2009)

Das wäre sicher ganz gut, und für deine Punkte wärs super 

Wieviel PPD bringt eine 4870?


----------



## Fate T.H (7. Juni 2009)

Die bringt ca. 4,5k PPD eine HD4870.


----------



## caine2011 (7. Juni 2009)

aber nur bei 477er units ansonsten iwas zwischen 3,5k und 4,5k


----------



## Gohan (8. Juni 2009)

Ich weiß, zu spät für Toxy, aber trotzdem:

ZackZack! Limitierte Angebote zum Schnäppchenpreis!


----------



## MESeidel (8. Juni 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Juhu! Eine Million voll  !



Nachträglich noch Glückwünsche, Alter ;o)


----------



## klefreak (8. Juni 2009)

ich hoffe, dass bei mir nun ach a bissl was weitergeht 

hab gestern meinen NEUEN Q9550 E0 anstelle des C2D e6850 eingebaut und sogleich auf 3,4 ghz raufgeschraubt.

ein kopieren der Linux VM brachte nun 2x 2900-3000ppd !!!

da kann ich den derzeitigen Grakaaussetzer verkraften !

es ist schon erstaunlich, dass der neue Quad auch in einer VM beim gleichen projekt trotz weniger mhz (3,6 vs 3,4) mehr PPD macht


```
c2d e6850 @3,6ghz .... 1x 2600-2800 ppd
c2q q9550 @3,4ghz .... 2x 2900+
```
ps: wer zb in vmwareworkstation mehrere VM's über ne patchfile starten will ohne dass für jede VM ein eigenens Fenster erstellt wird sollte folgendes machen:

1: die VM's beenden
2: in Workstation unter "NEU" ein "TEAM" erstellen, dieses dann mit den betroffenen VM's bestücken (add..) und dann einfach in der Patchdatei anstelle des Pfades zur .vmx die neue Team- .vmtm angeben

bei mir schaut das folgendermaßen aus:


```
start /low /min "VMWare" vmware.exe -x "E:\VM_all\Folding-Xubuntu-Team\Folding-Xubuntu-Team.vmtm"
```

mfg Klemens


----------



## stephantime (8. Juni 2009)

Hallo

Was passiert eigentlich mit Wu´s die schon lange über der fälligkeit sind.
Lohnt es sich die zu ende zu berechnen oder was sollte man damit machen?

Gruß Stephan


----------



## DanielX (8. Juni 2009)

Solange es nur die bevorzugte Fälligkeit ist passiert nix, wenn es aber die endgültige Fälligkeit ist dann bricht meine ich der Client ab und zieht nen neu WU.

MfG DanielX


----------



## schrotflinte56 (8. Juni 2009)

ich stelle mir gerade die frage wie abhängig die ppd`s der cpu clienten von der geschwindigkeit der rams ist?

denn meine dominator rams verrecken langsam und um das rauszuzögern bis ersatz da ist takte ich sie runter aber die ppd ist ganz schön gesunken...

ps. wird noch besser.habe jetze bei den cpu clienten andauernd unknown error

mfg


----------



## caine2011 (8. Juni 2009)

ach ich hatte dasselbe prob, eine reboot hat es behoben


----------



## Gohan (8. Juni 2009)

Wenn die endgültige Fälligkeit abgelaufen is rechnet der Client die trotzdem noch zu Ende, man bekommt aber keine Punkte mehr dafür...


----------



## Standeck (8. Juni 2009)

Gohan schrieb:


> Wenn die endgültige Fälligkeit abgelaufen is rechnet der Client die trotzdem noch zu Ende, man bekommt aber keine Punkte mehr dafür...



Nein, der Client überprüft die Fälligkeit laufend, wenn sie abgelaufen ist verfällt sie einfach und er zieht sich sofort ne neue WU.


----------



## CheGuarana (9. Juni 2009)

Also, dem muss ich wiedersprechen, bei meinen 88GT, habe ich wegen ausfall eine WU nicht geschafft.
Diese wurde zu ende gemacht, aber nicht gesendet und es gab keine Pointz.


----------



## caine2011 (9. Juni 2009)

ich weiß nicht bei einer 9800gtx+ und einer gtx295 war es bis jetzt jedesmal so dass der client die meldung ausgibt: "the deadline of the unit has past, receiving new"


der rechnet die nicht noch weiter, jedenfalls bei mir nicht


----------



## DesGrauens (9. Juni 2009)

mal ne frage an die leut mit linux klient, habt ihr auch seit neustem das projekt 5101 am laufen? 
das projekt 5101 lässt meine klient´s einbrechen von 2300-2400ppd pro klient auf ~1000ppd pro klient


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Juni 2009)

Aaaalso - noch ein paar Worte zur "abgelaufenen WU"

Wenn die WU abläuft *wärend* der Computer rechnet bricht der Client ab
Wenn die WU abläuft wenn der der Computer *ausgeschaltet ist* wird sie weitergerechnet nach dem Start


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (9. Juni 2009)

caine2011 schrieb:


> dass der client die meldung ausgibt: "the deadline of the unit has past, receiving new"


Nutzt du den Konsolen-Client? Ich habe den Nvidia-Client (Tray). Lohnt sich der Umstieg auf den Konsolen-Client?


----------



## nfsgame (9. Juni 2009)

Solange du den Viewer nicht offen hast macht es Performancemäßig kaum einen Unterschied. Allerdings kann es sein das der Consolen-Client etwas weniger EUE's machrt. ist aberr von Graka zu Graka unterschiedlich.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (9. Juni 2009)

Was zum Teufel sind EUE's?


----------



## DanielX (9. Juni 2009)

Das hab ich mich auch gerade gefragt.


----------



## schrotflinte56 (9. Juni 2009)

Early Unit End ..sind vorzeitige abbrüche wegen fehler...

ich habe gerade nur noch EUE`s auf den cpu clienten weil meine rams defekt sind.


mfg


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (9. Juni 2009)

Der SMP-Client freezed meinen PC ziemlich oft und dann fängt er mit der WU von vorne an. Mein GPU-Client macht das nicht.


----------



## nfsgame (9. Juni 2009)

schrotflinte56 schrieb:


> Early Unit End ..sind vorzeitige abbrüche wegen fehler...
> 
> ich habe gerade nur noch EUE`s auf den cpu clienten weil meine rams defekt sind.
> 
> ...


Danke fürs erklären. Dachte es wäre regelmäßigen Besuchern des Forums klar .


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (9. Juni 2009)

Ich stehe gerade auf Platz 500 unseres Teams. Beim nächsten Stats-Update werde ich Olstyle vielleicht schon überholt haben. Irgendwie ist es ein tolles Gefühl, einen ganz großen wie einen Mod zu überholen.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (9. Juni 2009)

was soll ich denn da sagen?! 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## CheGuarana (9. Juni 2009)

Deine RAM´s sind defekt?!
Meinste nicht, dass evtl. die Volts für den RAM, die CPU einfach bissl "überanstrengen"?
Versuche dochmal, niedrigere Taktraten(RAMs) und niedrigere Timings, und dann natürlich niedrigere Spanung.


----------



## schrotflinte56 (9. Juni 2009)

@toxy
bei der spannung hab ich nix gemacht...
jetze laufen die nur noch bei 660MHz @4-4-4-12
darüber produzieren die rams nur noch fehler

mfg


----------



## DanielX (9. Juni 2009)

So Leute schlecht Nachrichten da die Stromrechnung eindeutig zu hoch war, werd ich jetzt wohl erstmal mindestens 3 Monate oder so nicht mehr folden.


----------



## CheGuarana (9. Juni 2009)

@schrotflinte: Naja, vielleicht ist die Spannung einfh zu hoch - ich habe nie behauptet das du die verstellt hast.^^

@ DanielX: Oha, das tut mir leid für dich....(wieder ein konkurrent aus dem Rennen ). - Bitte nicht falsch verstehen.


----------



## DanielX (9. Juni 2009)

Naja da auf meinem Konto so 590.000 Punkte liegen brauchst du schon noch was. 

Und ich folde ja nur nicht mehr zuhause.


----------



## CheGuarana (9. Juni 2009)

Achso, also hast du andere Folding PC´s, verstehe!


----------



## steffen0278 (9. Juni 2009)

Hi, hab nen Angebot für 3x 8800GTS 640 bekommen. 150€ für alle 3. Mit wievielen Punkten kann ich bei denen rechnen. Will mir mit den nen Server bauen.


----------



## caine2011 (9. Juni 2009)

naja viel mehr als 12-15k kannst du nicht erwarten

schau doch hier nach
F@H GPU PPD Database ?(002 Tools)?


----------



## steffen0278 (9. Juni 2009)

Dafür faltet er dann mit den 3en 24/7. Immerhin mehr als ne einzelne gtx285. Und die faltet ja auch noch ein paar Stunden am Tag.


----------



## caine2011 (9. Juni 2009)

dafür dürfte der stromverbrauch auch über einer gtx285 liegen, und dass zieht auf dauer mehr kosten(die gtx285 soll suich gut undervolten lassen)


----------



## nfsgame (10. Juni 2009)

Das Team hat die 200.000.000 Punkte!!!


----------



## crackajack (10. Juni 2009)

DesGrauens schrieb:


> mal ne frage an die leut mit linux klient, habt ihr auch seit neustem das projekt 5101 am laufen?


Leider ebenso. Etwas mehr wie 500ppd Pro Kern.
Dieses Projekt nutzt eben den (für Windows) normalen CoreA1 und die Auslastung ist glaube ich auch nur bei knapp 40% statt 50. (2 Kerne vom Quad)

Ist damit genauso doof wie die WU bei Windows mit 1920 Punkten, da gehen sich ja auch nur etwa 500ppd pro Kern aus.


----------



## nfsgame (10. Juni 2009)

Mal den kleinen Trick ausgraben (der geht auch unter Linux ): Work-Ordner löschen .


----------



## klefreak (10. Juni 2009)

wenn du nur den workodner löscht, kann es aber sien, dass die gleiche WU nochmals runtergeladen wird  

ich hab bei mir bei der umrüstung von Dual auf Quadcore die Linux VM kopiert, danch in der 2. Vm den Workordner und auch einige andere Dateien gelöscht und trotzdem wollte der client die gleiche WU wieder starten.
bei mir hat ein kurzes starten ohne SMP + Löschen des workordners geholfen, danach einfahc wieder -smp anhängen

mfg Klemens


----------



## crackajack (10. Juni 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Mal den kleinen Trick ausgraben (der geht auch unter Linux ): Work-Ordner löschen .


+queue.dat
Dort ist ja die Info drin wo der Client zuletzt beschäftigt war.

Da mein Rechner großteils unbeaufsichtigt werkt. Ist mir das zu blöd. Solange es läuft bin ich zufrieden, ich kontrolliere doch nicht alle paar Stunden ob er auch "gute" WUs bekommt. Oder lösche gar WUs die schon 10, 20 oder mehr Prozent berechnet wurde. Da ist der Nachteil den man elimieren versucht, wegen dem Zeit vergeuden,  ja gleich wieder in der flotten WU drin, was die nur schwer aufholen kann.


----------



## caine2011 (10. Juni 2009)

das ist vor allem auch nicht der sinn der sache sinnlos hinter punkten her zu jagen....


----------



## CheGuarana (10. Juni 2009)

Eben, immerhin gehtz um die gute Tat.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (10. Juni 2009)

Ich wollte mal ein WU-Backup-Tool schreiben, mit dem man einen WU-Cache hat und so effektiv WU-Mangel vorbeugen kann, zu dieser Zeit hat man nämlich oft keine WUs gekriegt.
Ich wollte aber auch eine Funktion einbauen, die dafür sorgt, dass nur gute WUs gefaltet werden. Dieser Vorschlag wurde von fast allen abgelehnt. Inzwischen bin ich selber froh, dass ich das nicht gemacht habe.

Man soll jede WU falten, auch die 511er.


----------



## CheGuarana (10. Juni 2009)

Klappt eigentlich jetzt alles bei dir?
Noch abstürze?


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (10. Juni 2009)

Hin und wieder freezed der PC mal, da hilft glaube ich nur Kühlung verbessern.


----------



## CheGuarana (10. Juni 2009)

Ich habe gerade ne 472er WU?!^^

Die läuft mit dem 1888er Core, ist die neu?!


----------



## caine2011 (10. Juni 2009)

jo aber die ppd ist nicht so berauschend


----------



## Muschkote (10. Juni 2009)

Die sollte etwa so schnell sein wie *eine* 1888er. Ist allerdings nur eine Beobachtung meinerseits. Ausserdem sind 472 x 4 wiederum 1888, das sollte zu denken geben.


----------



## CheGuarana (10. Juni 2009)

Und 1+1 ist nicht 1, und es gibt mir auch nicht zu denken....(Sorry, ich bin gerade in Streitlaune, bei gelegenheit editiere ich das)


----------



## Muschkote (10. Juni 2009)

Wasn das für ne bescheuerte Antwort? Du magst ja Recht haben, dass 1+1 nicht 1 ist, aber 472*4 ist sehr wohl 1888. Und wenn du dir mal die Mühe machst und dir die Projekte auf der Stanford-Seite anschaust, dann stellst du vieleicht fest, dass die 472er und die 1888er die gleiche "Number of Atoms" haben. Also ich sehe da auf jeden Fall einen Zusammenhang.


----------



## CheGuarana (10. Juni 2009)

Schön, schön.
Zum Glück investiere ich meine Zeit in etwas besseres, als in das Studieren der Projekte...

Aber ich glaub jetzt muss ich langsam aufhören, sonst mach ich mir hier zuviele feinde...caine war heute schon der 2., du wärst der 3.


----------



## caine2011 (10. Juni 2009)

jaja ich nehm´s dir zumindest net übel

ach ja bei mir bringen die 472er 5k ppd und die 1888er 5,5 also bei mir gibt es einen unterschied


----------



## Plasmyd (11. Juni 2009)

Toxy schrieb:


> Zum Glück investiere ich meine Zeit in etwas besseres, als in das Studieren der Projekte...



wie lächerlich, sitzt 24/7 hier im folding-thread rum und gibst zu 99% kindische, sinnlose beiträge von dir. mittlerweile auch schon in anderen threads,leider...
Da doch lieber die Zeit nutzen und Projekte studieren


----------



## CheGuarana (11. Juni 2009)

24/7?!
Du sagmal, warscheinlich muss deine Mutter dir noch beim A***habwischen helfen...
Schreib was ordentliches, oder lass es! Zeig mir mal meine 99% sinnlosen Beiträge, na los doch!
Oder besser, Frag die Admins, warum meine 99% noch nicht gelöscht wurden.

Danke, leute!^^ Zwischen zwei Foren, alle 2 Monate hinundher Switchen ist warscheinlich garnicht mal so schlecht!
Bei weiteren Fragen reicht´s wenn ihr mich einfach bei ICQ anschreibt, oder ne Mail schickt!

Plasmyd halte ich für nen WoW zocker, so wie der auftritt!

Bin wieder im CoFo zu finden! Muhaha

Tschau!


----------



## nfsgame (11. Juni 2009)

Plasmyd schrieb:


> wie lächerlich, sitzt 24/7 hier im folding-thread rum und gibst zu 99% kindische, sinnlose beiträge von dir. mittlerweile auch schon in anderen threads,leider...
> Da doch lieber die Zeit nutzen und Projekte studieren


Ich finde du solltest dich erstmal hier einfinden und auch mal den ein oder anderen Beitrag lesen bevor du dich so aulässt über einen User der sehr wohl auch mal seine sehr Sinnvollen Beiträge ablässt. Irgendwann hat doch jeder mal nen schlchten Tag, oder?


----------



## CheGuarana (11. Juni 2009)

Danke, wenigstens einer, der zu seinen "Kameraden" hält!
Hab oben editiert...lol.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (11. Juni 2009)

Plasmyd schrieb:


> wie lächerlich, sitzt 24/7 hier im folding-thread rum und gibst zu 99% kindische, sinnlose beiträge von dir. mittlerweile auch schon in anderen threads,leider...
> Da doch lieber die Zeit nutzen und Projekte studieren



Entschuldige bitte, aber du machst dich grade selber lächerlich. Du hast ganz DREI Beiträge zustande gebracht (immerhin kein Spämmer) und deine Zeit, die du im Forum aktiv bist geht gegen Null und das ist schon aufgerundet! Dein Rechtschreibfehler verzeih ich dir mal. Der kann jedem mal passieren. Trotzdem werde ich deinen Beitrag melden.

@ Toxy
CoFo?! 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Standeck (11. Juni 2009)

caine2011 schrieb:


> jaja ich nehm´s dir zumindest net übel


 
Wieso was war denn???


----------



## DOTL (11. Juni 2009)

Plasmyd schrieb:


> wie lächerlich, sitzt 24/7 hier im folding-thread rum und gibst zu 99% kindische, sinnlose beiträge von dir. mittlerweile auch schon in anderen threads,leider...
> Da doch lieber die Zeit nutzen und Projekte studieren


 
Egal, ob dir bestimmte Tatsachen nicht gefallen, so kannst du deinen Unmut durchaus auch noch auf eine andere und deutlich angemessenere Art zum Ausdruck bringen. Indem du andere beleidigst und angreifst kommst du auf jeden Fall auf keinen sonderlich grünen Zweig, geschweige, dass du auf das Wohlwollen anderer triffst. So also bitte nicht mehr!

@Toxy:
Auch du kannst deinen Unmut anders zum Ausdruck bringen. Sicherlich ist es nicht schön, wenn man von anderen Leuten provoziert und beleidigt wird, doch muss man sich nicht auch in Gefahr der gleichen Ebene begeben.


----------



## CheGuarana (11. Juni 2009)

Friede freude Eierkuchen!^^

Meine MSi OCed 8800GT stürzt immer ab-.-

Oftmals bei 511ern, aber jetzt sogar bei 353ern.-.-

Der Lüfter ist @ 100%.

Das Problem ist, wenn die eine abschmiert, ist die Wu der anderen auch im Po.
Heute werde ich sicher nicht mehr als 1500Pkt. machen -.-


----------



## caine2011 (11. Juni 2009)

klingt nbach einer treiber sache , ich kann den 182.50 empfehlen, der ist sehr stabil


----------



## CheGuarana (11. Juni 2009)

Mhh...aber eine Zeit lang, ging der...gut.-.-

Morgen fahr ich dann zu thaifolding, und mach den anderen drauf...dort steht mein Rechner, wegen Strom.


----------



## caine2011 (11. Juni 2009)

kannst du auch über teamviewewr machen, muzsst aber einstellen das er beim windows start mit geladen wird


----------



## CheGuarana (11. Juni 2009)

Weiss ich doch, aber genau das hab ich im vorfeld ja nicht gemacht.^^


----------



## DesGrauens (11. Juni 2009)

so leut muss leider für ne zeit lang das folden einstellen.
so wie´s aussieht ist mein mobo abgeraucht.
oder besser gesagt meine ram slots.
kriege meine kiste höhstens für zwei stunden zum laufen dan ist schluss (absturz)
naja werde mich in den nächsten tagen wohl um einen ersatz bemühen müssen.


----------



## caine2011 (11. Juni 2009)

doof, kannst du testen ob es vlt. nicht am ram liegt? mal andere slots durchprobiert? was sagt memtest?


----------



## DesGrauens (11. Juni 2009)

caine2011 schrieb:


> doof, kannst du testen ob es vlt. nicht am ram liegt? mal andere slots durchprobiert? was sagt memtest?



"leider" nicht der ram. ist ne ganz komische geschichte.
wenn ich memtest durchlaufen lasse mit jedem riegel einzeln sind keine fehler zu finden.
sobalt ich einen zweiten rein mach, bootet das system neu.
egal welcher slot.
wenn ich einen dritten rein mach gibts nach 4sek in memtest einen freeze.
im bios ist alles auf auto.


----------



## caine2011 (12. Juni 2009)

wie wärs mit einem erhöhen der ramspannung um 0,1v? oder abschalten von dualchannel?


----------



## stephantime (12. Juni 2009)

Guten Morgen

Kann mir mal jemand den unterschied zwischen "guten" und "schlechten" WU´s erklären.
Ich lese das hier immer wieder.

Und was hat es mit den ppd auf sich?

Wenn möglich mit einfachen Worten.

Danke
Gruß Stephan


----------



## DesGrauens (12. Juni 2009)

stephantime schrieb:


> Guten Morgen
> 
> Kann mir mal jemand den unterschied zwischen "guten" und "schlechten" WU´s erklären.
> Ich lese das hier immer wieder.
> ...



ich erkläre es mal an einen gpu klient.
eine "schlechte" wu z.b. ist eine 511 wu. 
sie läuft für ihre ppd leistung ziehmlich lang und zieht für ihre ppd leistung unverhältnismäßig viel strom.
genau anders rum ist es bei der 1880 wu die grad bei neueren gpu´s einen ppd anstieg von ~30% auslöst.
diese "schlechte", "gute" wu geschichte gibt es in jedem klient.
sei es gpu, tray, smp usw.


----------



## Gohan (12. Juni 2009)

PPD= Points per day. Man bekommt pro fertig berechneter WU innerhalb des Zeitfensters Punkte gutgeschrieben. Und mit Tools wie F@h-Mon kannst Du dir anzeigen lassen, wieviel PPD du theoretisch machst.


----------



## stephantime (12. Juni 2009)

Also falte ich gerade eine "schlechte" WU mit 511 Punkten.
(ich falte nur mit der GPU)

Weil sie lange braucht,mehr Rechenkraft(Strom)braucht und wenn ich solche WU´s den ganzen Tag falten würde,würde ich weniger Punkte machen 
als zb.mit einer 1888 WU.

Ungefähr richtig??


----------



## Bumblebee (12. Juni 2009)

stephantime schrieb:


> Ungefähr richtig??


 
Nein, das ist *genau* richtig


----------



## stephantime (12. Juni 2009)

Na super dann hab ich das ja verstanden.
Danke an alle 

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Henninges (12. Juni 2009)

seltsam,... ich habe irgendwie immer schlechte wu's...mir ist noch nicht einer aufgefallen der mehr als 511 gebracht hatte...


----------



## stephantime (12. Juni 2009)

Ich hatte die letzten Tage bis auf eine 1888 nur die kleinen um 350p.
Die sind aber nicht schlecht wie ich finde.
Die sind schnell durch und ab zur nächsten.

Woran liegt das eigentlich oder wer bestimmt das was für welche WU´s man bekommt?


----------



## The Ian (12. Juni 2009)

zufall


----------



## schrotflinte56 (12. Juni 2009)

jap!
das ist reiner zufall welche WU man bekommt.

mfg


----------



## PC-FAN-Anschluss (12. Juni 2009)

Ja, endlich 20k geknackt!


----------



## The Ian (12. Juni 2009)

wie viele h faltest du denn am tag? eigendlich müsstest du mit deinem system ein wenig mehr punkte bringen


----------



## CheGuarana (13. Juni 2009)

Ich habe jetzt auch wieder meinen Zockrechner am laufen, weil ich durch Flushinterval viel Strom sparen kann.
Der frisst nurnoch 340Watt.^^


----------



## PC-FAN-Anschluss (13. Juni 2009)

Ich hab den solange an, dass ich spielen kann (GPU-Client auf 30%, wie immer 2*CPU) und dabei täglich ca. eine WU schaffe.

Aber ich habe ein Problem: Eine CPU-WU, für die ich seeeeeeeeeeeeeehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhrrrrrr lange gebraucht habe, wurde nicht versendet.

Log:


Spoiler



[14:00:08] + Attempting to send results [June 13 14:00:08 UTC]
[14:00:09] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[14:00:09]   (Got status 503)
[14:00:09] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)
[14:00:09]     (171.65.103.162:8080)
[14:00:09] + Retrying using alternative port
[14:00:11] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[14:00:11] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)
[14:00:11]     (171.65.103.162:80)
[14:00:11] - Error: Could not transmit unit 02 (completed June 13) to work server.
[14:00:11]   Keeping unit 02 in queue.
[14:00:11] Project: 2499 (Run 155, Clone 35, Gen 3)
[14:00:11] - Read packet limit of 540015616... Set to 524286976.


----------



## CheGuarana (13. Juni 2009)

Du, die wurde ab4er gespeichert.
Starte den Client neu, dann wird die gesandt.


----------



## steffen0278 (13. Juni 2009)

Platz 101

Top 100 ich komme....


----------



## CheGuarana (13. Juni 2009)

Wieviel PPD bringt eine 9800GX2? Stan?^^

Evtl. bekomme ich zweie günstig...


----------



## Standeck (14. Juni 2009)

Eine GX2 bringt so 9- 10000 PPD. Eine GPU soviel wie eine 88GT.


----------



## CheGuarana (14. Juni 2009)

Ist denn der Verbrauch deutlich höher (gteilt durch 2) als ein 8800GT?


----------



## steffen0278 (14. Juni 2009)

Geile Sache. in der Nacht nur 1888´er und kleine 353 bekommen. gestern über 9000 Punkte gemacht. So kanns weiter gehen.


----------



## CheGuarana (14. Juni 2009)

Bei mir läuft nicht alles so glatt.

Vorhin als ich OA zocken wollte, schmierte alles ab, und viele WU´s gingen Flöten (Hab jetzt @ Zockrechner 4x GPU und 2x CPU).


----------



## PC-FAN-Anschluss (14. Juni 2009)

Entschuldige meine Unwissenheit aber was ist OA?

Theoretisch gesehen müsste die Leistungsaufnahme einer 9800GX geringer als die zweier 8800GT sein.


----------



## CheGuarana (14. Juni 2009)

OA = OpenArena, ein kostenloser Ego-Shooter im Stil von Quake.

Das ist gut, meint ihr ein Tagan BZ700 (700Watt) reicht aus, um zwei GX2 mit Strom zu versorgen?


----------



## Mr.Maison (14. Juni 2009)

Toxy schrieb:


> OA = OpenArena, ein kostenloser Ego-Shooter im Stil von Quake.
> 
> Das ist gut, meint ihr ein Tagan BZ700 (700Watt) reicht aus, um zwei GX2 mit Strom zu versorgen?



Das reicht.


----------



## CheGuarana (14. Juni 2009)

Das wäre ja super, ich träöum gerade von 20k PPD *sabber* xD


----------



## The Ian (14. Juni 2009)

willste dir schon wieder was neues holen?


----------



## CheGuarana (14. Juni 2009)

Ja, ich würde meinen Zockrechner zum "Medifold 666" machen.
Mit 2x GX2.

Dafür mussich die 3870X2 noch möglicihst geldbringend loswerden.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (14. Juni 2009)

Ein Blick in meine LiveStats verrät, dass bei mir jetzt zwei Rechner falten. Bald stelle ich auf Linux-SMP in VMs um, dann steigt die Leistung nochmal.
Schade, dass der für den ich den einen PC gebaut habe nur eine GTX 285 wollte. Drei Stück würden sicher auch eine ganz nette Faltleistung liefern. Aber ggf. will er mal auf zwei GPUs aufrüsten, diesen Job würde er mir dann geben.

Morgen kommt das Gehäuse für diesen PC an, dann setze ich ihn unter Wasser und in ca. einer Woche gebe ich ihn an seinen Eigentümer. Ich werde dafür sorgen, dass der PC dann auch weiterhin für das PCGH-Team faltet.


----------



## CheGuarana (14. Juni 2009)

Mach die Verknüpfungen in den Autostart, und erzähl ihm, dass das so sein muss. (Spaß - natürlich nicht machen)


----------



## caine2011 (14. Juni 2009)

hat hier noch iwer probs mit fahmon?

bei mir friist er ewig ram(bei 1,5 GiB hab ich dann den prozess abgeswchossen)
und es kommt kein bild

hatte das iwer schon mal?(habe version 2.3.99.1, 2.3.3 probiert), bei 2.3.0 tritt der bug nicht auf


----------



## CheGuarana (14. Juni 2009)

Nö,bei mir funkt der ohne Probs, allerding will er keine Stats auf meinen neuen Server machen ?!


----------



## Henninges (14. Juni 2009)

platz 828...endlich in top 1000...das macht richtig spass ! 

danke toxy !


----------



## klefreak (14. Juni 2009)

@caine2011

also bei mir unter Vista HPP 64 SP2 kann ich mit der neuen 2.3.99.1 keine Probleme Feststellen (braucht ca 3mb Ram)
--> eventuell hilft eine deinstallation (+ löschen aller dazugehörigen Verzeichnisse) + neuerlicher Download..

--> unter welchem Betriebssystem treten bei dir diese Fehler auf?? -->> kompatibilitätsmodus?...

mfg Klemens


----------



## caine2011 (14. Juni 2009)

vista x32
 nach einem systemabsturz(35°C raumtemp. waren wohl suboptimal für 24/7folding), das mit dem kompletten löschen ist meiner meinung nach unnötig(habe die .zip version in gebrauch, da muss ich nur die dateien extrahieren und dann habe ich die .exe schon bei, ganz ohne installation), werde es aber natürlich morgen einmal probvieren. ach ja die 2.3.3 habe ich installiert und diese funktioniert auch nicht, nur die 2.3.0 läuft problemlos


ach ja btw: wie geht das? http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_summary.php?s=&t=149135

wieso hat das team pkt. abgezogen bekommen?


----------



## The Ian (15. Juni 2009)

würd mich auch mal interessieren


----------



## CheGuarana (15. Juni 2009)

@ henniges: Sag ich doch! Ausserdem ist es ja für nen guten Zweck


----------



## caine2011 (15. Juni 2009)

bei mir werden keine ergebnisse hochgeladen, aber wu´s empfange ich

werden dann alle ergebnisse hochgeladen?


----------



## Owly-K (15. Juni 2009)

Ei, wie fein! Das Owly K ist unter den Top 20 producern des Teams:

PC Games Hardware - Team Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

Wenn man mit einem 24h average von 7,4k schon in den Top 20 ist, dann ist das ein ganz schön müder Haufen geworden! Wo sind denn die ganzen 24/7 Multi-GPU-Server? Ich falte mit *einer* GPU und *einer* (Quad-)CPU - lächerhaft!
Klotzt mal ein bisschen ran, gefälligst!


----------



## caine2011 (15. Juni 2009)

guck einfach mal in den beitrag über dir und die ppd, da ist jemand mit server....


----------



## Muschkote (15. Juni 2009)

@caine2011

Ich hab hier die gleichen Probleme beim versenden der fertigen WUs. Scheint so als wären die Server bei Stanford verstopft.


----------



## caine2011 (15. Juni 2009)

das ist aber unangenehmer als das kein wu´s kommen....(wenn man rechnet und keine pkt. kriegt ist doof)


----------



## Muschkote (15. Juni 2009)

Das sehe ich allerdings auch so, die Fälligkeiten sind ja nun auch nicht sooo lange. Wenn da mal paar Tage nix geht ist echt Mist. Das ging ja gestern auch schon so schlecht.


----------



## caine2011 (15. Juni 2009)

da lief´s bei mir noch 

vor allem ist ständig iwas mit den servern, langsam finde ich das management von dem projekt nicht mehr so geil


----------



## Imens0 (15. Juni 2009)

also ich hab in der zeit zwischen 6 und 9 heute abend schon 2 wus verschickt. versuchts mal mit client neu starten...das hilft oft!!


----------



## caine2011 (15. Juni 2009)

ne bringts auch nicht gerade probiert...
doof


----------



## Owly-K (15. Juni 2009)

caine2011 schrieb:


> guck einfach mal in den beitrag über dir und die ppd, da ist jemand mit server....


Das ist schön für dich und diesen jemand. Für uns alle.

Dennoch möchte ich einige hier anspornen. Man braucht in diesem Fred nicht weit zurück zu blättern, schon stößt man auf mind. einen Faltserver und einige potente Maschinen, die deutlich mehr ppd ausspucken könnten als die vom ollen Owly K. Sie tun es aber nicht. Wofür baut man dann eine Faltmaschine? Ist es zu heiß? Der Strom alle?


----------



## Muschkote (15. Juni 2009)

Das bring bei mir auch nix, hab min. schon 20x neu gestartet, der wechselt dabei nur zwischen 2 IP´s mit je 2 verschiedenen Ports. Hab in der Serverliste nachgeschaut, beide Server sind down.


----------



## caine2011 (15. Juni 2009)

@muschkote genau das prob hab ich auch... die server sind einfach down...

@owly-k ich fand es nur nicht in ordnung das du hier pauschalisierst, und hier hat auch nicht jeder eine stromflat


----------



## Owly-K (15. Juni 2009)

Um mal euer Problem anzusprechen: In den letzten 60 Minuten haben alle meine 3 Clients rege mit den Servern kommuniziert. Alles normal hier. Die letzten echten Serverausfälle, die ich mitbekommen habe, sind etwa 2 Wochen her.


----------



## caine2011 (15. Juni 2009)

nutzt iwer den tray client, der hat bei nämlich keine probs


----------



## Imens0 (15. Juni 2009)

ich nutze die tray clients...meine machen keine probleme....und 10 min ist wieder eine fertig....mal schauen


----------



## Owly-K (15. Juni 2009)

Nø. Nur Console, 1x SMP und 2x GPU.


----------



## caine2011 (15. Juni 2009)

jetzt bin ich verwirrt 

beim tray läufts mit dem neustart bei dem console nicht und hier hat keiner probs außer mir und muschkote...


----------



## JayxG (15. Juni 2009)

hab die gleichen Probs was eine 5905er WU betrifft. Keine Probleme hingegen hab ich mit den 57xxer WU´s-  die werden gefaltet und verschickt, bei der 5905er ... bis jetzt noch kein Erfolg

hoffe die geht noch raus vor der endgültigen Deadline


----------



## steffen0278 (15. Juni 2009)

Also ich habe keine Probs. Läuft alles wie am Schnürrchen.

Morgen will ich die Top 100 knacken.


----------



## caine2011 (15. Juni 2009)

viel erfolg


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (15. Juni 2009)

Ich habe meinen Testaufbau mit GTX 285 und i7 letzte Nacht falten lassen und was sah ich am nächsten Morgen gleich als erstes? Nen Bluescreen. Durch irgendeinen doofen Fehler wird wertvolle Faltleistung verschenkt.


----------



## caine2011 (15. Juni 2009)

lass mich raten der nvidia treiber?


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (15. Juni 2009)

caine2011 schrieb:


> lass mich raten der nvidia treiber?


Kann sein. Auf diesem PC ist der Beta-Treiber installiert.


----------



## caine2011 (16. Juni 2009)

deswegen verwende ich keine betatreiber, weil stabilität für den 24/7 betrieb unerlässlich sind...
allgemein sind die nvidia treiber leider instabiler als die von ati, aber die ppd rate von amd ist dafür auch besch******en


----------



## Leopardgecko (16. Juni 2009)

Ich habe nur Tray Clients installiert und verwende verschiedene Nvidia WHQL Treiber auf 4 verschiedenen Windows Systemen.
Läuft alles 24/7 ohne Probleme. Auch die WU werden ordnungsgemäß abgesetzt.
Das letzte mal, das es beim verschicken der WU Probleme gab, ist etwa 10 Tage her.


----------



## Muschkote (16. Juni 2009)

Um mal etwas genauer zu werden: bei der WU die bei mir nicht gesendet wird handelt es sich auch um eine 5905 (1888er). Workserver: 171.64.122.70 / Collectionserver: 171.65.103.100 und wie schon weiter vorn erwähnt sind genau diese beiden *DOWN.*


----------



## caine2011 (16. Juni 2009)

ja genau die 1888 er machen nur probs, aber die ppd die ich gerade habe ist geil, obwohl ich das nicht verstehe, die ist viel zu hoch: normalerweise habe ich bei einer 1888er gerade mal 5,5k


----------



## nfsgame (16. Juni 2009)

Kann das sein, dass Stanford gerade neue WUs mit anderen PPDs auf den Server spielt?


----------



## caine2011 (16. Juni 2009)

keine ahnung, aber mich freut´s erst mal


----------



## Imens0 (16. Juni 2009)

kann man dem gpu tray client eigentlich sagen dass er nur mit 60% leistung oder so arbeiten soll?


----------



## nfsgame (16. Juni 2009)

Das sollte unter Settings ->Advanced gehen. Wenn es ne AMD-Graka ist kannste auch an den Systemvariablen rumspielen.


----------



## CheGuarana (16. Juni 2009)

Also kommen nun echt neue Wu´s?


----------



## PC-FAN-Anschluss (16. Juni 2009)

Wer kennt die 905'?
Toxy, du hast mir gesagt, dass die nochmal irgendwann versendet wird.
Es ist nie geschehen!


----------



## CheGuarana (16. Juni 2009)

Hast du schonmal das -send  Flag probiert?


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (17. Juni 2009)

EOC soll schneller aktualisieren, ich habe heute schon einige WUs abgeschickt und trotzdem ist mein Today-Zähler noch nicht richtig hoch.
Der 3-Stunden-Intervall ist ein bisschen sehr lang.

Btw.: Kann es sein, dass EOC eine amerikanische Zeitzone benutzt? Ich habe schon öfter beobachtet, dass die Punkte des Vortages auch nach 0 Uhr noch auf dem Today-Zähler standen.
Am besten wäre es natürlich, wenn EOC merken würde: deutsche IP-Adresse -> MESZ.


----------



## CheGuarana (17. Juni 2009)

Mhh....denk ich mal.
Mir ist das nämlich auch schon aufgefallen, aber


----------



## Fate T.H (17. Juni 2009)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> EOC soll schneller aktualisieren, ich habe heute schon einige WUs abgeschickt und trotzdem ist mein Today-Zähler noch nicht richtig hoch.
> Der 3-Stunden-Intervall ist ein bisschen sehr lang.



Wenn EOC sich die Daten herbeizaubern könnte würden sie es tun denn von F@H werden sie wohl keine bekommen mal abgesehen von der Serverbelastung durch sowas.

Von der Folding@Home Seite:
_Note that the donor and team lists are generated now every 3 hours, with bzip2 versions available as well (just add .bz2 to the url)_


----------



## schrotflinte56 (17. Juni 2009)

ab heute laufen bei mir wieder die cpu clienten, da ich meinen ersatz Ram bekommen hab.
also dürften ab heute ein bissl mehr ppd`s hageln

mfg


----------



## PC-FAN-Anschluss (17. Juni 2009)

@Toxy
ja


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Juni 2009)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Btw.: Kann es sein, dass EOC eine amerikanische Zeitzone benutzt?


 
Wenn du links oben guckst dann siehst du die relevante Zeit
Es ist CDT - btw.


----------



## steffen0278 (17. Juni 2009)

Hi Jungs. Fühlt sich gut an bei euch in den Top 100.
Habe den 2. GPU Client jetzt gelöscht. Bin mit einem Client wesentlich schneller. Auch bei großen WUs. Die 1888er rechner er jetzt in gut 6 anstatt in 10 Stunden.


----------



## caine2011 (17. Juni 2009)

glückwunsch zu den top 100


----------



## steffen0278 (17. Juni 2009)

Danke, war ein hartes Stück Arbeit. Zumindest für den Stromzähler und meine 285


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (17. Juni 2009)

Auch von mir Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## klefreak (17. Juni 2009)

hab hier ne interessante MEldunf für alle VM - Falter

Betaversion von VirtualBox 3.0 - Golem.de

--> es gibt ne neue VIRTUAL BOX Version mit SMP unterstützung..

mfg KLemens


----------



## DesGrauens (17. Juni 2009)

klefreak schrieb:


> hab hier ne interessante MEldunf für alle VM - Falter
> 
> Betaversion von VirtualBox 3.0 - Golem.de
> 
> ...



sehr interessant leider ist das eine beta.
werde sie mir erstmal nicht holen. 
hab ne weile gebraucht mein vm mit 4 maschinen zu konfigurieren.

wobei mich die performance sehr interessieren würde.


----------



## Fate T.H (18. Juni 2009)

klefreak schrieb:


> hab hier ne interessante MEldunf für alle VM - Falter
> 
> Betaversion von VirtualBox 3.0 - Golem.de
> 
> ...



Arigato Klefreak

Werds mal austesten diese V-Box.


----------



## Owly-K (18. Juni 2009)

Mir brechen die ppd massiv ein. Hab' ich was verpasst? Auf dem Bild ist alles nach dem 12.06. relevant, davor habe ich nicht 24h gefaltet:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Am 12.6. habe ich den Rechner eingeschaltet, d.h. der erste Tag im 24h-Betrieb war der 13. An diesem 13. hatte ich meinen persönlichen ppd-Rekord. 1x SMP-Client und 2 GPU-Clients auf einer GPU, alles Console. Und an diesem 13. habe ich fast nur 1888er WUs bekommen.

Seither geht es steil bergab. Und seltsamerweise produziere ich mit den kleinen WUs deutlich weniger ppd, am 16.06. habe ich überwiegend 353er und 511er bekommen. Fahmon behauptet, die kleinen WUs produzieren mehr ppd, aber die Realität sieht man oben.

Es gab auch keine Ausfälle durch Wartezeiten am Server beim Abholen / -liefern der WUs, ich habe extra die Logs der letzten Tage durchgesehen.


----------



## caine2011 (18. Juni 2009)

wenn du mehr 511er als 353 er hast sieht es schlecht aus, allgemein sind 2 clients pro graka nicht sonderlich gut wenn du 2 511er oder eine 511er mit anderen als kombi hast


----------



## DesGrauens (18. Juni 2009)

caine2011 schrieb:


> wenn du mehr 511er als 353 er hast sieht es schlecht aus, allgemein sind 2 clients pro graka nicht sonderlich gut wenn du 2 511er oder eine 511er mit anderen als kombi hast




stimmt nur teilweise wenn ich zwei 511 laufen habe, gibt er mir 300ppd weniger als mit einem klient und einer 511wu da gebe ich caine recht. 
wenn aber eine 511 wu und eine xy wu hast bringt das immer noch mehr als wenn du nur ein klient laufen hast.


----------



## caine2011 (18. Juni 2009)

bei der 9800gtx+ von mir habe ich mit einer bel. +511 weniger ppd


----------



## DesGrauens (18. Juni 2009)

caine2011 schrieb:


> bei der 9800gtx+ von mir habe ich mit einer bel. +511 weniger ppd



das kann gut sein. darf ich fragen welche cpu verbaut ist? mir ist aufgefallen das ein ein dual core zwei gpu klients nicht so verträgt wie ein quad. siehe the ian der mit seiner 285gtx nicht an meine 275gtx rankommt.
bzw. an einer nicht ganz so potenten gpu kann es natürlich auch liegen.
ich erinnere mich da an meine gts8800 wo 2 klients einfach zuviel waren.


----------



## caine2011 (18. Juni 2009)

darfst du: phenom x4 940 mit smp client


----------



## DesGrauens (18. Juni 2009)

caine2011 schrieb:


> darfst du: phenom x4 940 mit smp client



war das eine 512mb karte oder 1g? was auch immer. hatte das gleiche phänomen mit meiner gts. das jetzt nicht mehr auf tritt.

ich kann nur jedem empfehlen zwei klients laufen zu lassen wenn er eine aktuelle gpu hat mit mehr als 512mb und einen quad.


----------



## CheGuarana (19. Juni 2009)

Mal meine Vorhaben up-to-date bringen...

Also, ich habe nun schoin für den Kommenden Server 1GB RAM und einen Phenom 9650.
Nun fehlen mir noch 2x 88GT und eine 9800GX2.
Dann wird aus dem Phenom und 4 88GT ein kleiner Server.
Aus zwei 98GX2 wird dann ein weiterer Server mit einem X2 und Asus M2N4 + 1GB RAM.

Was liegt bei euch an?^^


----------



## stephantime (19. Juni 2009)

Toxy schrieb:


> Was liegt bei euch an?^^



Der Wunsch nach billigerem Strom.
Dann könnte man sowas auch in Angriff nehmen.


----------



## Gohan (19. Juni 2009)

Dem schließ ich mich an...


----------



## caine2011 (19. Juni 2009)

ich auch...


----------



## CheGuarana (19. Juni 2009)

Nun, ich ja eigentlich auch...denn 23ct sind nicht wenig.


----------



## Gohan (20. Juni 2009)

da bin ich ja noch gut mit  17...


----------



## Henninges (20. Juni 2009)

moin falter,

seit gestern habe ich wieder den smp client "mitlaufen"...seltsam, ich habe da nur noch knapp 50% auslastung pro kern, wo es vorher 100% waren. ist das normal ?


----------



## caine2011 (20. Juni 2009)

werden denn alle 4 kerne erkannt(meldung in der console: "4cores detected")?
nein das ist eigentl. nicht normal
hast du die priorität bei der gpu (im console/tray-gpu) auf low/slighly higher gestellt?(siehe howto´s)


----------



## CheGuarana (20. Juni 2009)

Bist du denn sicher, dass es der smp ist?
PS: Übertaktet macht eine 4670 ca. 1200PPD, allerdings sinkt das ganz extrem ab, sobald ich via FLUSH_INTERVAL den Prozi (5600+) entlasten will?!


----------



## caine2011 (20. Juni 2009)

naja der normale single client würde einen quadcore zu 25% auslasten, weshalb mir die 50%-angabe spanisch vorkommt


----------



## Fate T.H (20. Juni 2009)

So nun gibts ein paar PPD mehr fürs Team habe endlich ausgebaut ^^


----------



## CheGuarana (20. Juni 2009)

Bringt es eigentlich etwas Aero abzuschalten?
Ich benütze auf meinem Zockrechner nur das klassische thema.

Aber im Internet habe ich gehört, dass Windows Vista zur Oberflächenberechnung die Graka nutzt?!


----------



## Fate T.H (20. Juni 2009)

Soviel + wird es nicht bringen Aero abzuschalten und ja Vista/Win7 nutzen die GraKa für die Darstellung.

Untermauern kann ich die aussage allerdings nicht den bevor ich auf Classic umschalte höre ich lieber auf zu Folden

Ach so auf nem Zockerrechner bringt es eh nix Aero zu deaktivieren da es automatisch abgeschaltet wird sobald eine 3D Application läuft.


----------



## CheGuarana (20. Juni 2009)

Ich Zocke ja nimmer damit xD Der foldet!^^

Aero irritiert...


----------



## steffen0278 (21. Juni 2009)

Ich habe je jetzt nur noch ein Client auf der GTX285 laufen. Aber irgendwie gefallen mir die PPD nicht so ganz.
Habe im Schnitt 7500-9500 PPD. Ist das normal?
Eventuell wechsle ich doch wieder auf 2, Mal sehen.


----------



## CheGuarana (21. Juni 2009)

ICh glaube das ist ok, denn eine 295 bringt auch nicht mehr als das doppelte


----------



## stephantime (22. Juni 2009)

Guten Morgen

Ich hätte da mal wieder eine Frage.

Warum braucht die gleiche WU am abend ca.30min für ein Prozent und heute morgen sind es ein bischen mehr wie 10min??

Das einzige was gestern noch lief waren Überwachungstools (Riva,Aquasuite).
Also nichts rechenintensives.

Auslastung laut Taskmanager ist immer ca.50%.

Hab mal noch 2 Screens gemacht.


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Juni 2009)

Wenn die gleiche Hardware das gleiche Projekt berechnet wird es niemals zu solchen Differenzen kommen

Wenn wirklich nichts anderes lief/Rechenleistung oder Speicher blockierte dann versteh ich das auch nicht


----------



## MESeidel (22. Juni 2009)

Toxy schrieb:


> Bringt es eigentlich etwas Aero abzuschalten?
> Ich benütze auf meinem Zockrechner nur das klassische thema.
> 
> Aber im Internet habe ich gehört, dass Windows Vista zur Oberflächenberechnung die Graka nutzt?!



Bringt weniger 100 PPD bei G92 chips.

Dafür haben NVidia Treiber irgendein Problem mit dem Classic Theme.
Der Desktop reagiert extrem verzögert wenn man AERO deaktiviert.
Also maximal für den 24/7 Rechner zu gebrauchen, aber ich würde generell davon abraten...


----------



## CheGuarana (22. Juni 2009)

Update!
Ich habe jetzt zwei 88GTS von Dr.House erworben, diese finden nun erstmal im Zockrechner. *sabber*
Macht Zockrechner:

1xSMP= 2000PPD
2xGPU=10kPPD


----------



## steffen0278 (22. Juni 2009)

Oh, man. Wird Zeit das ich auch endlich anfange mit basteln. Aber neue Wohnung geht erstmal vor.


----------



## caine2011 (22. Juni 2009)

> Special stats update in progress
> External access to the Folding@Home stats server is down to expedite the stats input process. We expect this to take about 24 hours.



was amg mir diese meldung sagen?


----------



## CheGuarana (23. Juni 2009)

Die 88GTS müssten morgen abgeschickt werden...

*freu*, dann hab ich endlich keine Probleme mehr mit der 3870X2, ausserdem wird sich das PDD/Watt Verhältnis bessern 

WIR SIND PLATZ 34!!!


----------



## JayxG (23. Juni 2009)

Toxy schrieb:


> WIR SIND PLATZ 34!!!


EDIT: Platz 33 - es geht vorran!!!

MfG Jay


----------



## CheGuarana (23. Juni 2009)

:oO: Warum aufeinmal so schnell?!


----------



## steffen0278 (23. Juni 2009)

Schreib mal ein paar Werte von der 8800GTS. Ich bekomme 3x 8800GTS 640 (G80). Mich intressieren der Verbrauch und die PPD.


----------



## CheGuarana (23. Juni 2009)

Ich hoffe Dr.House hat die heude abgeschickt 

Es ist "nur" die 320MB Version, daher hab ich auch nur 46,66€ pro Karte bezahlt


----------



## steffen0278 (23. Juni 2009)

Ich bezahle Pro Karte 50€


----------



## CheGuarana (23. Juni 2009)

Gebraucht? Wo?


----------



## steffen0278 (23. Juni 2009)

Habe ich schonmal getextet.
Thread: Ihr habs geschafft; glaube ich.


----------



## CheGuarana (24. Juni 2009)

Meine 88GTS sind gekommen, nun hofe ich mal, das die gute leistung bringen 
Leider ist der Core Standard nur mit 500MHz getaktet, allerdings lässt sich da sicher noch was machen.


----------



## caine2011 (24. Juni 2009)

den core zu erhöhern bringt es nicht im vgl. zu den ppd anstieg, geh lieber auf die shader


----------



## _Snaker_ (24. Juni 2009)

richtig, shader erhöhen, bei der 88er gts geht da noch einiges


----------



## CheGuarana (24. Juni 2009)

Die sind normal @ 1500...wieviel sollte ich machen?


----------



## _Snaker_ (24. Juni 2009)

1800 sind locker drin


----------



## CheGuarana (24. Juni 2009)

Laut gpu-z ist die obere Graka aber schon auf 93°C...die unter erst 66°C.

Die sind baugleich und luft bekommen die genug?!


----------



## nfsgame (24. Juni 2009)

Toxy schrieb:


> Laut gpu-z ist die obere Graka aber schon auf 93°C...die unter erst 66°C.
> 
> Die sind baugleich und luft bekommen die genug?!


WLP inordnung? Schon erneuert? Schonmal mit RivaTuner versucht auszulesen?


----------



## CheGuarana (24. Juni 2009)

Ok, also RiveTuner zeigt nur 77°C und bei anderer 59°C.

Was soll ich nun glauben?


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Juni 2009)

Toxy schrieb:


> Laut gpu-z ist die obere Graka aber schon auf 93°C...die unter erst 66°C.
> 
> Die sind baugleich und luft bekommen die genug?!


 
Offenbar die obere nicht - bzw. die kriegt wohl die Abwärme der unteren mit

93°C ist zwar noch nicht Alarmstufe *ROT *aber viel mehr sollte es nicht werden


----------



## CheGuarana (24. Juni 2009)

Schaumal kurz einen Thread vor dir


----------



## steffen0278 (24. Juni 2009)

Bist du sicher das die 2. GraKa auch faltet? Denke mal die ist noch im Leerlauf.


----------



## CheGuarana (24. Juni 2009)

Ja, denn wenn ich den Client beendige, dann fällt die Temperatur parallel.


----------



## caine2011 (24. Juni 2009)

mal einen lüfter direkt vor die karten schnallen und hinten die slotblenden raus
das wirkt wunder


----------



## Muschkote (24. Juni 2009)

Hallo caine2011, sag mal hast du heimlich aufgerüstet? Oder wo kommt der exorbitante Leistungsschub her?


----------



## caine2011 (24. Juni 2009)

uffta der schlägt erst jetzt durch

caine2011 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

ja ich habe schon seit einem monat 2 9800gtx+ laufen eigentlich war alles anders geplant, und ich sollte jetzt die doppelte faltleistung haben...
aber ich brauche nicht mehr aufrüsten, wenn ich ab oktober aufhöre

mfg caine2011

p.s. @muschkote: angst, dass ich dich überhole?

ach ja in den letzten 5 tagen kamen unmengen an wu´s von hamartia und mir nicht an, weshalb ich jetzt abhilfe mit send all geschafft habe...


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (24. Juni 2009)

caine2011 schrieb:


> wenn ich ab oktober aufhöre


Warum willst du aufhören? Stromkosten?


----------



## caine2011 (24. Juni 2009)

umzug und damit verbunden selbstzutragende stromkosten, wenn bis dahin eine alternative besteht mache ich das gern und stelle meine pc´s unter...


----------



## klefreak (24. Juni 2009)

kannst ja zur not noch teilzeitfalten (also mit nem einfachen cpu client bei "online-time"

mfg Klemens


----------



## caine2011 (24. Juni 2009)

ich wohne dann in einer wg, ich glaube nicht dass es meine mitbewohner geil finden wenn ich 8h am tag vollast laufen lasse

8*0,20€/kwh*0,5kwh*365=292€

was meine mitbewohner nateilig mehr mittragen müssen, ich glaub iwie die stehen da nicht drauf


----------



## steffen0278 (24. Juni 2009)

Versuchen


----------



## caine2011 (24. Juni 2009)

sry so wurde ich nciht erzogen


----------



## Fate T.H (24. Juni 2009)

Wenn man so alles zussamen zieht ist F@H schon ein sehr teurer Spaß (Stromkosten / Hardware) und irgendwie nicht wirklich mehr als Spende ansehbar zumindest nach meiner ansicht.
Bin auch schon gespannt auf meine nächste Stromrechnung woran ich wohl auch entscheiden werde ob ich weiter 24/7 folden werde.


----------



## caine2011 (24. Juni 2009)

naja die hw kosten bleiben wenigstens überschaubar, die hat man nur einmal aber rechne mal die stromkosten auf 10jahre


----------



## Fate T.H (24. Juni 2009)

Klar sind die HW-Kosten überschaubar da man sie nur einmal zahlt aber hier mal ne GraKa für 200-300€ da mal ne CPU dat läppert sich auch was zussammen.
Und wenn ich ehrlich bin trau ich mich garnicht nen messgerät an mein PC zu stöpseln aus angst vor der anzeige dann. ^^


----------



## Muschkote (24. Juni 2009)

@caine2011

Naja, wenn ich sehe das in einem 3h Zyklus mal eben 19k Punkte kommen, dann bin ich nicht der einzige der Angst haben muss überholt zu werden.
Aber da du ja eine Erklärung dafür hast hält sich die Angst in Grenzen.


----------



## caine2011 (24. Juni 2009)

oh wart ab ich hab schließlich normalerweise 12k average, damit dürfte ich dich langsam aber stetig überholen


----------



## CheGuarana (24. Juni 2009)

Hi Leute!
Caine, du hast dann also nimmer kostenfrei Strom?!

Ist das Sittingvorhaben über Board, oder in Planung?


----------



## caine2011 (24. Juni 2009)

oh bedank dich bei hamartia, aber er hat meinen geduldsfaden reißen lassen, deshalb bin ich abgesprungen


----------



## CheGuarana (24. Juni 2009)

Dürften wir erfahren was los ist?

wenn nicht, wäre eine PN oder per ICQ ganz nett.


----------



## caine2011 (24. Juni 2009)

fragt stefan afaik hamartia, ka bock auf großes trara

@muschkote: ich hab dich überholt was ppd angeht xD


----------



## CheGuarana (25. Juni 2009)

Warum bin ich denn eigentlich der einzige, der auf EOC bei meiner Statistik verlinkt?!?!


----------



## JayxG (25. Juni 2009)

jetzt nicht mehr habs gefixt- war mir bisher noch gar nicht aufgefallen


----------



## Fate T.H (25. Juni 2009)

Stimmt doch garnicht Toxy


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (25. Juni 2009)

Meine Stats sind auch auf deinem Server.


----------



## CheGuarana (25. Juni 2009)

Nein, nein, die EOC Stats


----------



## DualMP (26. Juni 2009)

Hallo, ich möchte gerne mitmachen! Aber nachdem ich mich so umgesehen habe, weiss ich nicht wirklich was ich da installieren und wie ich alles konfigurieren soll.. Nutze Windows XP!


----------



## caine2011 (26. Juni 2009)

installiere teamviewer

schreib e toxy nfsgame oder mich via pm an
und dann wird das von einem von uns über fern wartung konfiguriert


----------



## CheGuarana (26. Juni 2009)

Sehr schön gesagt.

DualMP du hast PN


----------



## Henninges (26. Juni 2009)

jep,... das klappt einwandfrei, kann ich bestätigen...


----------



## nfsgame (26. Juni 2009)

Ich hab nen kleines Problem mit dem GPU-Client:

```
[10:11:11] - Ask before connecting: No
[10:11:11] - Proxy:                              [I]Gibts aber ich geb doch die IP nicht an ;)[/I]
[10:11:11] - User name: nfsgame (Team 70335)
[10:11:11] - User ID: 3A837193370A45A7
[10:11:11] - Machine ID: 2
[10:11:11] 
[10:11:11] Work directory not found. Creating...
[10:11:11] Could not open work queue, generating new queue...
[10:11:11] - Preparing to get new work unit...
[10:11:11] + Attempting to get work packet
[[I]10:11:11[/I]] - Connecting to assignment server
[B][10:15:10] + Could not authenticate Assignment Server response[/B]
[10:15:20] - Successful: assigned to (171.64.65.106).
[10:15:20] + News From Folding@Home: Welcome to Folding@Home
[10:15:21] Loaded queue successfully.
[[I]10:17:22[/I]] - Attempt #1  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.
[10:17:38] + Attempting to get work packet
[10:17:38] - Connecting to assignment server
```
Wie man sieht dauert erstmal der Verbindungsversuch irre lange und dann Gibt er ne merkwürdige Fehlermeldung aus.

Edit: Hat sich erledigt. War ne Automatische Berechtigungsregelung im Proxy die das ganze gesperrt hat. Neue IP und alles geht wieder .


----------



## steffen0278 (26. Juni 2009)

versuch mal ohne proxy


----------



## CheGuarana (26. Juni 2009)

Geht doch schonwieder  siehe EDIT!


----------



## nfsgame (26. Juni 2009)

Stimmt . Und ohne Proxy hab ich kein Inet .


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (26. Juni 2009)

Ich habe vor ein paar Wochen Flenor_Eldar F@H über TeamViewer installiert und konfiguriert.


----------



## CheGuarana (26. Juni 2009)

Schön zu wissen, ich habe bei vodun, Hennigens, xelakon und noch zwei anderen intsalliert und konfiguriert.


----------



## caine2011 (26. Juni 2009)

und ich bei dualmp...
zu spät toxy


----------



## CheGuarana (26. Juni 2009)

Ich hatte ihm ne PN geschrieben, aber die hat er erst gelesen, als es schon fertig war -.- 

Meine 8800GTS läuft stabil seit zwei Tagen mit 99-104°C (irgendwie ---> )


----------



## Gohan (26. Juni 2009)

Geile WU-Kombo: 353er + 384er -> 8000PPD auf einer 8800 GT


----------



## steffen0278 (26. Juni 2009)

Jo, das hatte ich auch schon öfters.


----------



## Muschkote (26. Juni 2009)

@Gohan, ja sehr schön geschätzte Werte.


----------



## CheGuarana (26. Juni 2009)

Warum? 

@Gohan: Was hast du bei "Überwachung" eingetragen?


----------



## Muschkote (26. Juni 2009)

Warum?, weil ich diese Werte für unmöglich halte mit dieser Karte. Und weil man mit Fahmon die dollsten Dinger zeigen kann, wenn die angezeigten Werte nicht über einen längeren Zeitraum nachvollziehbar sind. Wenn du möchtest, zeige ich dir einen Screen, auf dem ich mit meiner GTX260 (192) etwa 16K mit 2 x 353er WUs schaffe. Alles nur Einstellungssache und der Moment der Aufnahme.


----------



## Gohan (26. Juni 2009)

Fahmon stand auf alle Frames. Und es lief über die volle Zeit und blieb bei den Werten. Und aus welchem Grund sollte das nich möglich sein bei optimalen WU's 8000PPD mit ner 8800GT zu erzielen?

Irgendwann wird einem dann sicher noch unterstellt man hätte die Bilder nachbearbeitet. Aber is ok. Dann freut man sich über sowas halt nich mehr, zweifelt die ganze Kacke an und hört auf zu falten...


----------



## CheGuarana (26. Juni 2009)

Hallo?!  Wie gestern schon gesagt, sind wir hier ein familie, und nicht so, wie der rest des bösen Forums!

Also vertragt euch bitte wieder!!!


----------



## caine2011 (26. Juni 2009)

jo lieb sein mann wir wollen alle dasselbe

abe4r meist ist fahmon daran schuld, wenn ich es klug hinkriege und eine entsprechende wu habe kann ich 24k(!!!) aus einem client aus einer 9800gtx+ hinkriegen

außerdem sind derzeit experimentelle wu´s im umlauf die ca. 1,5faches der normalen leistung bringen, also alles easy


----------



## CheGuarana (26. Juni 2009)

Oh, das ist aber schön.^^ 1,5 fache Punkte sind gut, aber dann bringt das doch garnichtz der Wissenschaft/ Medizin?!


----------



## nichtraucher91 (26. Juni 2009)

Gohan schrieb:


> Fahmon stand auf alle Frames. Und es lief über die volle Zeit und blieb bei den Werten. Und aus welchem Grund sollte das nich möglich sein bei optimalen WU's 8000PPD mit ner 8800GT zu erzielen?
> 
> Irgendwann wird einem dann sicher noch unterstellt man hätte die Bilder nachbearbeitet. Aber is ok. Dann freut man sich über sowas halt nich mehr, zweifelt die ganze Kacke an und hört auf zu falten...



Das anzweifeln von Dingen, sein sie möglich oder auch nicht, haben wir Deutschen einfach in uns und zeigen das auch immer wieder. Also bleib ruhig...




Toxy schrieb:


> Hallo?!  Wie gestern schon gesagt, sind wir hier ein familie, und nicht so, wie der rest des bösen Forums!
> 
> Also vertragt euch bitte wieder!!!



Wo ist unser Stammbaum?! Wer ist wer? (Es gibt nun mal kaum weibliche Falter) und unser Nachname ist dann ab sofort 'PCGH-Team' oder wie?

PS: bei mir hat nfsgame eingerichtet und ich bin auch noch tatkräftig dabei^^


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## CheGuarana (26. Juni 2009)

Ich bin absofort Malte 70335 

"Mein Name ist 70335, Malte 70335."


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (26. Juni 2009)

Man kann sich ja beim Standesamt umbenennen lassen. Versuch mal, 70335 als Nachname zu besorgen. Nachnamen mit Zahlen, rofl...


----------



## CheGuarana (27. Juni 2009)

Oder "Malte Siebzigtausenddreihundertdreiundfünfzig".


----------



## caine2011 (27. Juni 2009)

Agent 47 aus hitman lässt grüßen


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Juni 2009)

Oder "seven of nine" 

Ausserdem (ähnlich meinem "family-approach") sind wir doch tatsächlich alles "*coole* Säue" - bloss unsere Kisten nicht


----------



## CheGuarana (27. Juni 2009)

Mal was anderes, könnt ihr mir sagen, wie ich möglichst den Stromverbrauch senken kann ohne dabei viel PPD einbußen zu müssen?

Denn 400W für meinen Zockrechner ist nicht wenig...


----------



## nichtraucher91 (27. Juni 2009)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Oder "seven of nine"
> 
> Ausserdem (ähnlich meinem "family-approach") sind wir doch tatsächlich alles "*coole* Säue" - bloss unsere Kisten nicht



KLAR ist meine "kiste" ne coole Sau!^^

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## caine2011 (27. Juni 2009)

@toxy: undervolten bei stadard takt, mehr wird nicht gehen, hw wechsel mal ausgenommen


----------



## CheGuarana (27. Juni 2009)

Mhhh...ok.

Ich könnte natürlich auch unbemerkt ein Stromkabel 10m an der hausware herunterlassen, und in den nächsten Stromkasen stecken ()


----------



## The Ian (27. Juni 2009)

muhahahahaha  mein e cpu hängt jetzt an insgesamt 1200mm radi  einmal an einem 120mm der wird aktiv betrieben und danach gleich nen evo 1080 passiv  da sind jetzt 1,6l alleine im kreislauf 

das ganze ist selbstverständlich ne übergangsvariante und so völlig sinnlos...aber in den kreislauf kommen noch die kraka mit voltmod und das mb...dann wird sichs lohnen auch lüfter an den evo zu machen


----------



## CheGuarana (27. Juni 2009)

Ich bekomme eine onlx CPU und NB WaKü, für meinen Zockrechner.


----------



## Muschkote (27. Juni 2009)

So, nun konnte ich mal eben die etwas weiter oben erwähnte Konstellation mit einer 353er + 384er WU nachstellen. Das 1. Bild zeigt die Traumausbeute. Das 2. Bild offenbart die hässliche Wirklichkeit, dass diese Konstellation der letzte Mist ist. Die Bilder wurden in keiner Weise bearbeitet. Und wohlgemerkt sind alle Werte mit grünen Kästchen und ohne Stern hinter den ppd. Ist nur ne Sache von ein paar Klicks hier und da zur richtigen Zeit. Dies soll nur zeigen, dass man sich auf die pure Anzeige von Fahmon nicht wirklich verlassen kann. Vieleicht ist aber auch meine 260 langsamer als eine 8800.


----------



## caine2011 (27. Juni 2009)

wie gesagt ich kann sogar 12-20k aus fahmon rauskloppen...
das prog ist nicht immer das wahre


----------



## Muschkote (27. Juni 2009)

Na dann liege ich doch mit ca. 14k (GPU) in deiner Spannweite.


----------



## CheGuarana (27. Juni 2009)

Nunja, also dass zeigt dass Fahmon noch nicht so das wahre ist.
Ich nutze sowiso HFM


----------



## nfsgame (27. Juni 2009)

Da HFM.NET und Fahmon auf ein und dem selben Grundprogrammcode basieren, kann man HFM.NET genauso einfach austricksen .


----------



## steffen0278 (27. Juni 2009)

FahMon ist für mich eher ne Kontrolle. 
Wie viele Punkte bringt eine WU und wie lange dauert die Berechnung in etwa. Nach den PPD kann man nicht gehen, da man im Laufe des Tages 7-10 verschiedene WUs bekommt und jedesmal ne andere PPD angezeigt bekommt.
Wichtig sind die Stats nach ca 5-6 Stunden. Da sieht man dann in etwa seine PPD.


----------



## CheGuarana (27. Juni 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Da HFM.NET und Fahmon auf ein und dem selben Grundprogrammcode basieren, kann man HFM.NET genauso einfach austricksen .



Tatsächlich?!

Also ehrlichgesgt nutze ich HFM weil es übersichtlicher ist


----------



## caine2011 (27. Juni 2009)

hfm zeigt ja auch nciht ohne grund immer genau dasselbe wie fahmon...


----------



## CheGuarana (27. Juni 2009)

Ich finde es halt übersichtlicher, leider bekomme ich meine HFM Livestats nicht richtig hin -.-


----------



## Gohan (27. Juni 2009)

@ Muschkote:

Ok, dann will ich aber auch wissen, was Du anders eingestellt hast. Kann ich Fahmon so verändern, dass mir genauere Werte angezeigt werden?


----------



## CheGuarana (28. Juni 2009)

Toll, ich werde ab sofort nunoch hier posten, denn woanders bekommt man Verwarnungen hereingedrückt.

Am besten mache ich ein "CoFo Folding Team" auf.
Langsam hab ich hier echt nase zu.


----------



## steffen0278 (28. Juni 2009)

Wie meinste das, mit Verwarnungen?


----------



## klefreak (28. Juni 2009)

@steffen0278 
habs auch nicht rausgefunden 


nun ist er weg der Toxy auf in sein neues TEAM ..

viel glück noch

mfg Klemens


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (28. Juni 2009)

Lol, die schwedische Piratpartiet hat ein F@H-Team ganz ohne Punkte und Member. 
Edit: TPB auch.


----------



## Muschkote (28. Juni 2009)

@Gohan
Ich hab nix besonderes eingestellt. PPD-Berechnung ist ganz normal auf L3F, Abfrageinterwall auf 30min (wenn ich aktuelle Werte sehen will löse ich von Hand aus). Für mehr Infos kannst du unter Extras-Benchmarks nachschauen, dort wird eine ganze Reihen von verschiedenen Werten angezeigt.
Achso, du wolltest ja noch die Entstehung des 1. Screens wissen.
1. einen GPU-Client auf max ppd bringen und dann auf Pause setzen.
2. den 2. GPU-Client auf max ppd bringen.
3. beim 1. Client die Pause wieder raus nehmen und den Schnappschuss machen.


----------



## Gohan (28. Juni 2009)

Ok, das is dann aber schon n herber Fake. Bei mir is das Abfrageintervall 5 Mins und steht sonst auf alle Frames...


----------



## CheGuarana (28. Juni 2009)

Sorry, für den Aufruhr vorhin, ich war erbost über einen Mod, der bei einfacher unwissenheit 3 Strafpunkte verteilt.

Bin jetzt wieder in der "familie".
Vorerst werde ich aber nichtmehr soviel im rest des Forums posten.


----------



## _Snaker_ (28. Juni 2009)

haha ein PirateBay folding-team
da müsste man eigentlich mitmachen ^^


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (28. Juni 2009)

_Snaker_ schrieb:


> haha ein PirateBay folding-team
> da müsste man eigentlich mitmachen ^^


Wenn du da mitmachst, bist du aber ziemlich allein. Für dieses Team hat noch nie jemand gefaltet.
Dem isoHunt-Team geht es wenigstens etwas besser, allerdings wurde da die letzte WU im März gefaltet und dieses Team hat nur ca. 10 Mitglieder.


----------



## steffen0278 (28. Juni 2009)

Aber dann bist du dort mit nem Intel Atom schon Top Producer


----------



## Gohan (28. Juni 2009)

Hey, mein Stichwort


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (28. Juni 2009)

Ich installier mal auf meinem Handy einen x86-Emulator, lade ne Windows-VM und folde für TPB. 
Ach was, war nur Scherz.


----------



## _Snaker_ (28. Juni 2009)

kann ich wenigstens sagen ich bin top producer im piratebay team, dass da sonst keiner faltet weiß ja niemand :O


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (28. Juni 2009)

Wie viele WUs hast du schon für TPB gefaltet?


----------



## Chrissyx (28. Juni 2009)

Hey Leute, ich mach auch mal mit und unterstütze das Team etwas mit meiner GeForce 9800GTX. 

Neu ist die Materie für mich übrigens nicht, hab früher schon bei United Devices / grid.org mitgemacht bis zur Einstellung 2007.


----------



## Gohan (28. Juni 2009)

Herzlich willkommen!


----------



## CheGuarana (28. Juni 2009)

Jop, auch ein willkommen von mir


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (28. Juni 2009)

Gohan schrieb:


> Herzlich willkommen!


/sign


----------



## The Ian (28. Juni 2009)

was hatt denn eigendlich am 24.6. unsere teamfaltleistung so dermaßen gpuscht??


----------



## caine2011 (28. Juni 2009)

da gab es ein großes update von stanford

siehe hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...falsche-upload-ergebnisse-auf-kakaostats.html


----------



## CheGuarana (28. Juni 2009)

Ich habe nun die Shader meine Kühlen Graka (nicht die 104°C) um 33MHz OCed.

Jetzt hab ich am Zockrechner 9650PPD (vorher 9500)


----------



## Muschkote (28. Juni 2009)

Herzlich willkommen Chrissyx.
Lass die Karte ordentlich falten.


----------



## Chrissyx (28. Juni 2009)

Danke fürs Willkomemn heißen! 
Ich lass nebenbei noch meinen E8500 mitfalten. 

Nebenbei gefragt: Für den CPU SMP Client gibt es keine Systemtray Version, oder?


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (28. Juni 2009)

Nein, leider nicht. Tipp: Wenn du Windows 7 benutzt, ist ein Taskbar-Eintrag nur ein unauffälliges, platzsparendes Symbol neben vielen anderen Shortcuts und offenen Programmen.


----------



## madgerrit39 (28. Juni 2009)

Betr. PCGH_Team_Account

Hey Leute der Team Account rutscht bald aus den TOP 10 !!!

Wer hat Lust was mit reinzufalten??? (lustiges Verb)

Greez


----------



## caine2011 (29. Juni 2009)

naja dafür gibt es eigentlich die aktionen zu ostern(bei der ein gewisser madgerrit zu ostern über 2 wochen platz eins der topproducer war und sich nciht an unserer "100k ppd für den teamaccount aktion" beteiligt hat) und zum nikolaus/weihnachten/neujahr

denn es ist nicht der sinn das der teamaccount viele pkt. hat sondern dass er kurzfristig mit seiner hammergeilen ppd auf unser team aufmerksam macht


----------



## madgerrit39 (29. Juni 2009)

wollte halt auch mal ganz oben dabei sein....
Nimmt mir ja sicher keiner Übel, oder Caine !?!?!?
Damals hatte ich nen kleines Problem mit Thornscape, der mich zu überholen drohte.

Grrrrrrreez


----------



## CheGuarana (29. Juni 2009)

Konnkurrenz im Team ist gut, aber davon zuviel ist schlecht


----------



## The Ian (29. Juni 2009)

nicht konkurenz sondern ego xD...nene spass ne


----------



## Gohan (29. Juni 2009)

Aber, wie damals gesagt wurde: Jeder is eingeladen, niemand muss


----------



## caine2011 (29. Juni 2009)

war doch nur spaß


----------



## CheGuarana (29. Juni 2009)

Ich habe gestern massenhaft PNs verschickt, drei neue haben wir, die sich aber noch nicht blicken lassen haben.


----------



## caine2011 (29. Juni 2009)

was willst du uns sagen? was stand denn in den pm´s?


----------



## CheGuarana (29. Juni 2009)

Wir haben 3 neue folder.

Vielen geht es um ihre Leistung, die sie nimmer hätten wenn sie Folding machen.
Viele wollen aber auch nur Stromsparen.


----------



## Bumblebee (29. Juni 2009)

Chrissyx schrieb:


> ... noch meinen E8500 mitfalten.
> Nebenbei gefragt: Für den CPU SMP Client gibt es keine Systemtray Version, oder?


 
Erst einmal.... auch von mir ein Willkommen

Dann, nebenbei beantwortet: Es ist nicht *so* sinnvoll mit einem DualCore SMP's zu falten
Wenn du nicht 24/7 laufen lässt _könnte_ es Probleme mit der Deadline geben


----------



## klefreak (29. Juni 2009)

mit ner linuxvm könnte man hier auch bei unregelmäßigeren betriebszeiten die deadline recht gut einhalten (mit meinem E6850@3,6ghz hatte ich immer so 75% zur deadline übrig  24/7 folding)
der windowssmpclient ist hier eher unbrauchbar

mfg Klemens


----------



## steffen0278 (30. Juni 2009)

Könnte mir mal jemand den Post mit den MoniDummys zukommen lassen? Ich find den nicht mehr


----------



## CheGuarana (30. Juni 2009)

Nun mal zu meiner aktuellen Problematik.
Wir haben hier 350kW mehr verbraucht, was heissen soll ich muss mit Folding aufhören.
Im Winter werde ich allerdings durchgehen folden, weil ich dann Heizkostet sparen kann.

Für mich ist ab Donnerstag ende mit falten.
natürlich werde ich mich erkundigen, wie das mit dem Sitting vorran kommt.

Es tut mir echt leid.

Ich bleibe natürlich weiter dabei, kann aber erstmal nicht folden.

PS: Wisst ihr, ob irgendwann mein "Malte Schmidt PC" Account gelöscht wird?


----------



## Bumblebee (30. Juni 2009)

Toxy schrieb:


> PS: Wisst ihr, ob irgendwann mein "Malte Schmidt PC" Account gelöscht wird?


 
Nee, nee, der bleibt da stehen


----------



## steffen0278 (30. Juni 2009)

350KW sind 70€. Dann beteilige dich doch an den Stromkosten. Gibt im Baumarkt Stromzähler. Zwischengehängt und am Jahresende abgerechnet, fertig.Habe ich zu Hause auch nur gemacht.


----------



## CheGuarana (30. Juni 2009)

Du bist gut, ich hab soeinen Stromzähler bereitz!^^


Leider kann manm da nichtz machen.
Ich  werde anfangen - mitte herbst.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (30. Juni 2009)

Meine Mutter zahlt mir meinen Strom, solange ich bei ihr wohne.


----------



## klefreak (30. Juni 2009)

an die linux FOlder:

wer hat zeit??
--> virtual box 3 final mit SMP und d3d unterstützung...

mfg Klemens


----------



## Fate T.H (30. Juni 2009)

Werd es mal antesten und berichten


----------



## mich (1. Juli 2009)

hi leutz...bin jetz auch endlich dabei...


----------



## caine2011 (1. Juli 2009)

willkommen im team


----------



## mich (1. Juli 2009)

Danke
denkt ihr es lohnt sich, meinen P4 auch noch Falten zu lassen?


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Juli 2009)

mich schrieb:


> Denkt ihr es lohnt sich, meinen P4 auch noch falten zu lassen?


 
Willkommen auch von mir

Nein, ein P4 ist nicht empfehlenswert
Generiert sehr wenige Punkte und verbraucht dabei (relativ gesehen) Unmengen von Energie


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (1. Juli 2009)

Wenn du nur deine GPU falten lässt, hast du ein viel besseres PPD/Watt-Verhältnis.


----------



## mich (1. Juli 2009)

okay..danke


----------



## steffen0278 (1. Juli 2009)

Seit gestern TOP20 Producer. Zwar letzter Platz, aber immerhin


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Juli 2009)

steffen0278 schrieb:


> Zwar letzter Platz, aber immerhin


 
Hey, da waren wir alle mal - also - *GRATS*


----------



## caine2011 (1. Juli 2009)

grad mal nachgerechnet
die top20 bringen 337240 ppd(Stand 20:00Uhr) von 757,014 des gesamten teams udn in unserem Team sind 407 Leute aktiv.
trotzdem geht unsere PPD beständig nach unten, deshalb zieht zieht zieht 

in diesem Sinne caine2011


----------



## steffen0278 (1. Juli 2009)

ich muß noch etwas sparen für die neue Wohnung. Aber ich denke in 2-3 Monate falten dann meine 3 8800GTS/640. Mal sehen was die dann so bringen.


----------



## Fate T.H (1. Juli 2009)

Hmm nee werd wohl erstmal nur sporadisch Folden es ist mir einfach zu warm draußen als das ich mein Zimmer aufheize durch mein PC.


----------



## MESeidel (1. Juli 2009)

@steffen0278
Ich nehme an, du hast den Post zu den Dummys gefunden?


----------



## klefreak (1. Juli 2009)

;( ich war noch nie in den top 20 

--> helft meinem ego und wartet alle mal einen tag mit falten so dass ich mit meinen 6000ppd auch mal reinkomme 


auch bei mir wirds leider demnächst faltabzüge geben, da ich dann miene studentenbude übern sommer verlasse und bei den eltern nit den strom so strapazieren kann/darf
aber spätetsens im september gehts dann wieder los

mfg Klemens


----------



## steffen0278 (1. Juli 2009)

@ MESeidel: Leider noch nicht, sonst hätte ich neben meiner GTX285 schonmal meine 1. 8800GTS eingebaut.
Ich find ihn nicht mehr. Könntest du mir weiterhelfen???


----------



## caine2011 (1. Juli 2009)

ich leg dir mal wärmstens n´meine anleitung nahe

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...leitung-folding-home-gehaeuse.html#post650612


----------



## steffen0278 (1. Juli 2009)

Na bedanke ich mich doch recht herzlich bei dir. Muß ich was beachten wenn ich einfach ne 88 neben meine GTX stecke? zwecks Treiber neuinstall oder sowas. Das ich keine SLI Brücke verwenden darf und SLI im Treiber deaktiviert werden muß ist mir bekannt.


----------



## caine2011 (1. Juli 2009)

ja das deine ppd in den boden geht


----------



## steffen0278 (1. Juli 2009)

Meinste? Warum? Muß ich den Treiber neu installieren? 
Sie sollte eigendlich so ca 4000 Punkte schaffen am Tag. Mit 2 Clients.


----------



## caine2011 (1. Juli 2009)

kannst du vergessen bedank dich bei nvidia

sobald du 2 karten laufen lässt die unterschiedliche shaderzahlen haben kommt es zu massiven leistungseinbrüchen, liegt iwie dran das der treiber nicht damit klar kommt unterschiedliche shaderzahlen anzusprechen/diese auszulasten


----------



## steffen0278 (1. Juli 2009)

OK danke. Dann brauche ich doch kein Dummy, da die 3 Karten auf XP laufen werden. Reichen 2GB Ram für 6 Clients?


----------



## caine2011 (1. Juli 2009)

es würde 1Gb reichen, schau doch einfach in den taskmanager wie viel einer braucht


----------



## steffen0278 (1. Juli 2009)

Naja, ist ja noch etwas Zeit bis dahin. Dann ist es auch wieder kühler. Wird dann eh im Partyraum als Musikserver stehen und 24/7 Folden. Ist ja bei meinen Eltern . Raum ist ca 50 Meter vom Wohnhaus weg, da können die Lüfter so lauf aufdrehen wie sie wollen. Und da es dort immer kühl ist, sollten thermische Probleme ausgeschlossen sein. In 4 Wochen werde ich dann mal langsam mit dem installieren des WLan Routers als Repeater zum DSL Modem im Wohnhaus beginnen. Wird schon langsam. Eventuell hole ich diese Woche noch meine 2. 8800GTS ab. 

PS: 1 FahCor_11 benötigt grade 69.650 kb. Naja, mal lieber doch 2 GB reinmachen. Soll ja noch genug Leistung für WinAmp haben bei Partys.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (1. Juli 2009)

steffen0278 schrieb:


> da können die Lüfter so lauf aufdrehen wie sie wollen.


Baust du Delta-Lüfter ein?


----------



## steffen0278 (1. Juli 2009)

Nein. Dachte an ein Antec Nine hundred oder wie das heist. Eventuell lasse ich das Seitenteil weg. Kommt auf die Temps der GPUs an.


----------



## caine2011 (1. Juli 2009)

das three hundred dürfte schon reichen


----------



## steffen0278 (1. Juli 2009)

Ich hatte das schonmal gefragt; Hat jemand schon so eine Karte am falten, oder am falten gehabt? Mich intressiert der Stromverbrauch. Steht zwar bei Muttern, aber man ist ja nicht ausverschämt. Zähler hängt vorm Partyraum. Also volle Kostenkontrolle. Aber nicht das ich ne böse Überraschung habe irgendwann. 
Geht auch wegen der Größe des Netzteils. Eventuell soll da auch mal ne 4. verbaut werden.


----------



## Gohan (1. Juli 2009)

@AM-Subaru

kann das voll nachvollziehen mit dem heizen. Wohne in ner Dachgeschosswohnung. Wenn dann noch beide Karten rechner und die CPU läuft mir die Suppe in Strömen...


----------



## Muschkote (1. Juli 2009)

Ich hab hier noch diesen Link gefunden: Folding Forum • View topic - NVIDIA GPU2 PPD Thread [Preliminary Results]


----------



## steffen0278 (1. Juli 2009)

Hey, danke Muschkote. 106 Watt. Coole Sache die Liste. 
Könnte einigen aber auch helfen bei der Komponentenauswahl. Nochmals Danke.


----------



## nfsgame (2. Juli 2009)

Also als NT für vier 8800GTS/G80 würde ich nen 700W Cougar nehmen. Da haste genug Luft.


----------



## steffen0278 (2. Juli 2009)

Ich werde auch erstmal das Folding auf "Eis" (Wortspiel  ) legen. Ist mir einfach zu warm abends.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (2. Juli 2009)

Häää? Macht doch mal das Fenster in eurem Keller auf 
also ich hab keine Probleme. 24/7 das Fenster auf....

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## steffen0278 (2. Juli 2009)

Bei dir wohnt aber sicherlich kein 2 jähriges Kind mit inner Wohnung. Dann würdest du darüber anders denken.


----------



## Gohan (2. Juli 2009)

Außerdem, wenns 30 grad draußen sind bringt n offenens fenster auch nichts mehr...


----------



## The Ian (2. Juli 2009)

du hast 30 grad draußen in der nacht??? wo wohnst du denn?


----------



## steffen0278 (2. Juli 2009)

Wenigstens in der Nacht solls kühl werden. Bei 30 Grad schlafen geht irgendwie nicht. Und der Kleine schwitzt auch zu sehr. Wenns wieder etwas kühler ist, gehts weiter. Aber bis auf weiteres ist sense. Die letzte WU rechnet grade noch zu Ende.


----------



## _Snaker_ (2. Juli 2009)

steffen0278 schrieb:


> Wenigstens in der Nacht solls kühl werden. Bei 30 Grad schlafen geht irgendwie nicht. Und der Kleine schwitzt auch zu sehr. Wenns wieder etwas kühler ist, gehts weiter. Aber bis auf weiteres ist sense. Die letzte WU rechnet grade noch zu Ende.



geht mir genau so, da ist mir das eigene Wohl und gesunder Schlaf wichtiger als falten


----------



## The Ian (2. Juli 2009)

na da scheine ich nicht die probleme mit euch zu teilen...habe 3 fenster im zimmer 2 kleine und ein großes das große wird weit aufgerissen und die kleinen angeklappt...so bleibts am tag noch akzeptabel mit mom max 26-27°C und in der nacht mit 20°C oder noch kühler


----------



## Gohan (2. Juli 2009)

In Berlin is grad echt heiß und schwül. Da is sogar essen schon anstrengend...


----------



## nichtraucher91 (2. Juli 2009)

Also erstmal ich falte nicht 24/7 und dann ist mein Zimmer auf der immer Schattenseite (nord) das macht schon einen Unterschied und der 120'er welcher vor mir liegt und mir schon den ganzen die Luft um die Uhren wedelt 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Fate T.H (3. Juli 2009)

So das wars erstmal mit Folding die letzten WU ging heut nacht zurück nach Stanford.


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Juli 2009)

@ Wärme
Ich kenn das
Meine Stadtwohnung (in der ich unter der Woche häufig bin) ist schön, geräumig, edel und *direkt unterm Dach*
Die letzten Tage hatte ich 26° im Schlafzimmer
Wohlverstanden - da steht *kein* Computer


----------



## The Ian (3. Juli 2009)

das ist dann natürlich bitter


----------



## nfsgame (3. Juli 2009)

Bei mir steht der Folding Rechner (Q6700 und HD3870) in nem Zimmer wo ich nicht drinn Schlafen muss (zum Glück). Gestern Abend als die Sonne auch noch in das Zimmer schien ist man gegen ne Warme Wand gelaufen als man in hineinging.


----------



## steffen0278 (3. Juli 2009)

Sollte es nächste Wocher wieder etwas kühler werden, bin ich wieder dabei. Aber jetzt; No Way.
Dann liege ich dann doch lieber im Pool und schlafe im angenehm kühlen Zimmer ein.


----------



## Muschkote (3. Juli 2009)

Kann mir jemand sagen was bei "Pande Lab" los ist? Der momentane Topfolder hat in etwa 8 Tagen 21Mio!!! Punkte gefaltet. Und das mit einem Durchschnitt von über 50.000 Punkte pro WU! Wie soll das gehen?


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (3. Juli 2009)

Pande, der Entwickler der F@H-Clients, hat alle anonymen Falter in sein Team aufgenommen. Viele Leute lassen das "anonymous" stehen und all diese Leute haben zusammen ca. 2,6 Mio. PPD.


----------



## Fate T.H (4. Juli 2009)

Was aber nicht erklärt wie man ca. 54k pro WU ( 274,375 Punkte mit nur 5 WU) erhalten kann denn wenn sie die
anonymus in eine gruppe stecken steigen auch die anzahl der WU und nicht nur die Punkte.


Denke so langsam sollte man das Team Pande Lab aus dem Ranking ausschließen wie schon mit Default oder Google da es die Stats verfälscht.


----------



## steffen0278 (4. Juli 2009)

Oder uns auch diese WUs geben.
Bin wieder am folden. Mal sehen wie warm es Mittags ist.


----------



## The Ian (4. Juli 2009)

lol hast es ja nicht lange ohne ausgehalten xD

wie kann ich meine graka in den performence 3D modus zwingen die taktet immer wieder runter und lässt sich auch durch kein anderes 3d prog dazu bewegen-.-


----------



## nfsgame (4. Juli 2009)

The Ian schrieb:


> lol hast es ja nicht lange ohne ausgehalten xD
> 
> wie kann ich meine graka in den performence 3D modus zwingen die taktet immer wieder runter und lässt sich auch durch kein anderes 3d prog dazu bewegen-.-


Du kannst mal versuchen mit RivaTuner den 2D-Takt zu fixen .


----------



## The Ian (4. Juli 2009)

ne geht auch nicht entweder die regler sind nicht verschiebbar oder der frequenzbereich in den ich will ist nicht einstellbar
habs jetzt der takt geht nur runter, wenn ich versuche zu übertakten und dann geht er aber nicht wieder hoch


----------



## Fate T.H (4. Juli 2009)

steffen0278 schrieb:


> Bin wieder am folden. Mal sehen wie warm es Mittags ist.



Hehe deine chance mich wieder einzuholen oder auch nicht da die nächsten Tage wieder kühler werden sollen. ^^


----------



## steffen0278 (4. Juli 2009)

Ja, Hab ihn wieder ausgemacht. Bringt nix. Montag mal versuchen.


----------



## Muschkote (4. Juli 2009)

@Jever-Pilsener
Der Topfolder ist nicht "anonymous" sondern "PDC" aber ist ja Wurst (kann ja geändert worden sein), dass erklärt trotzdem nicht (so wie es AM-Subaru auch erwähnte) warum die eine Punkte/WU Ausbeute von etwa einem *Faktor 100* gegenüber dem üblichen Durchschnitt haben! Ich denke die bescheissen da kräftig. Ich kann nur hoffen, dass da mal eine Prüfung stattfindet. Das kotzt mich grade richtig an.


----------



## The Ian (4. Juli 2009)

so mein pc ist jetzt komplett waküled (cpu, gpu, south u northbridge)^^ graka noch nen voltmod verpasst und schon foldet die statt sonst mit 1512@80°C jetz mit 1692@52°C (shadertakt)
das ganze wird von insgesammt 1200mm radiatorfläche und 10x120mmlüftern auf temperatur gehalten xD gute 2L kühlflüssigkeit im kreislauf


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (4. Juli 2009)

Ich habe Cheater schon immer gehasst. Man sagt ja auch, dass ein bestimmtes Körperteil bei Cheatern sehr klein ist. 

Ich stell mir grad vor, wie auf allen F@H-Servern und -Client-PCs eine Anti-Cheat-Software läuft.


----------



## The Ian (4. Juli 2009)

also die übertaktung der graka schlägt jetzt voll durch bei ner 384er wu bis zu 9500ppd...schon ordentlich...wenn man bedenkt, dass ich noch mehr spannung auf die gpu bringen kann, aber das versuch ich ein anderes mal


----------



## Muschkote (4. Juli 2009)

Ist mir auch Wurst ob deren Körperteile gross oder klein sind, auf jedenfall ist die Punkteausbeute/WU *viel* zu gross. Und da ist auch "The Ian" seine neue Kühltechnik und die damit verbundene erhöhte ppd ein Lacher.


----------



## Muschkote (4. Juli 2009)

Fakt ist, die bescheissen und ich weiss nicht, bei wem ich mich darüber beschweren kann! Und mich kotzt das immer noch an.
Und falls dagegen nicht bald was unternommen wird, werde ich meine Falterei einstellen!


----------



## madgerrit39 (4. Juli 2009)

ja, Alter... Du hast Recht!
Ich habe mir den Rotz gerade mal angeschaut, dat geht ja wohl nicht??? oder????

Wie soll man das denn schaffen/was  für Hardware kann das?
Und... gibt es bei Folding überhaupt so riesige Moleküle?

Sollte sich man da mal an das Stanford Folding Forum wenden???

Hier schaut mal her!!!
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/graphs/production_hour.php?s=&u=460688


----------



## Fate T.H (5. Juli 2009)

Hmm wer weiß vielleicht eine neue WU da es sowas ähnliches schon gibt und zwar P2681, P2682
die jeweils ca. 25k bringen aber eine voraussetzung haben -> 8 reale Kerne also nix i7 sondern ein Dual-MoBo mit 2 CPU´s.

Rechenzeit ca. 3 Tage bei 24/7 mit nem 8-Kern gespann @ 2,4GHz.


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Juli 2009)

Nun, auf der anderen Seite macht "anonymous" kaum mehr Punkte

Pande steht eh weit vor uns und somit sind wir von der ganzen Sache nur *indirekt* betroffen

auch ich hasse jede Form von Beschiss und somit kann ich es auch nicht gut heissen, aber
- Pande "gehört" das ganze
- wenn es reale Punkte sind (wie auch immer sie zusammenkommen) dann dient es der Sache


----------



## The Ian (5. Juli 2009)

> Pande steht eh weit vor uns und somit sind wir von der ganzen Sache nur indirekt betroffen


ja weil sie uns schon vor ner ganzen zeit durch diesen beschiss überholt hatten...vorher haben die gegen uns keinen stich gesehen


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (5. Juli 2009)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> wenn es reale Punkte sind (wie auch immer sie zusammenkommen) dann dient es der Sache


Ich glaube kaum, dass das reale Punkte sind.


----------



## Owly-K (5. Juli 2009)

Jubelfreu: Einen persönlichen Meilenstein, 1000 WUs, habe ich heute erreicht. Zusammen mit meinem anderen Username müsste es irgendwann heute morgen schon so weit gewesen sein.


----------



## caine2011 (5. Juli 2009)

glückwunsch


was pande allerdings macht ist wirklich nciht so geil: was die punkte bringt?
die neuen 54k units für die gtx6xx gen. in 3 jahren 
ne ich habe aber schon seit längerem(seitdem wir überholt wurden) beobachtet wie sich die pkt/wu verhalten, die waren bis zu dem coolen update das unserem team mal so mir nichts dir nichts 1mio pkt. gebracht haben normal, danach haben die die 54k/wu grenze durchbrochen, eine erklärung ist mir nicht eingefallen


----------



## Muschkote (6. Juli 2009)

Jawolla! Hab die Million im Sack.


----------



## caine2011 (6. Juli 2009)

glückwunsch


----------



## CheGuarana (6. Juli 2009)

Glückwunsch, im Winter schaff ich das auch!


----------



## Fate T.H (6. Juli 2009)

So nachdem es sich mal endlich wieder abgekühlt hat drausen bin ich auch wieder am Falten.

Hab auch schon drei interessante Kandidaten gesichtet zum versuchten überholen 

1) Klefreak
2) caine2011
3) Mushkote


----------



## caine2011 (6. Juli 2009)

viel spaß beim versuch, ab 1.10 mach ich nichts mehr bis dahin viel freude dabei


----------



## Fate T.H (6. Juli 2009)

Wieso willste aufhören mit F@H oder wie hat man das zu verstehen ?


----------



## caine2011 (6. Juli 2009)

wie gesagt ich ziehe in eine wg und dort will ich nicht die stromrechnung belasten, wenn dann lass ich nur mal so eine wu/tag laufen


----------



## Fate T.H (6. Juli 2009)

Ah jo stimmt das stand hier irgendwo mal das mit der WG.

Schade wieder einer weniger der aktiven Folder dann aber kann man wohl nix gegen machen.


----------



## The Ian (6. Juli 2009)

wenn ich in ne weg ziehe, dann in eine mit stromflat...hoffentlich klappt das so wie ich mir das wünsche^^


----------



## caine2011 (6. Juli 2009)

lass dir nix vom vermieter erzählen das hat der bei mir auch erzählt


----------



## The Ian (6. Juli 2009)

wie lass dir nix erzählen??...ich will ja in eine wohnheim-wg von ner fh und dort sind die nebenkosten inklusive bei dem den ich mir rausgesucht habe...mal sehen ob ich den platz bekomme


----------



## steffen0278 (6. Juli 2009)

Werde heute nacht die GPU auch mal wieder stressen. Mal den Staub von den Lamellen blasen


----------



## Fate T.H (6. Juli 2009)

Boar ist die P5911 nervend 

Lüfter rauf , Lüfter runter, Lüfter rauf, Lüfter runter garniert mit Spülenfiepen bevor der Lüfter angehoben wird.


----------



## caine2011 (6. Juli 2009)

feste lüftergeschwindigkeit???


----------



## klefreak (6. Juli 2009)

@AM-Subaru

schweren herzens muss ich dich vorerst mal an mir vorbeiziehen lassen, da ich derzeit dank "heimaturlaub" bis zum weiterstudieren im Herbst den pc bei meinen Eltern deutlich reduziert in verwendugn habe, jedoch sollte ein im Studentenheim verbliebener Rechner regelmäßig einige wenige 100ert punkte für mich abwerfen. im Herbst werde cih aber wieder mit 24/7 dabei sein, hoffentlich auch gleich mit ner neuen Radeon der 5er serie...

bis dahin genieße es dass di einige plätze gutmachen kannst, die HETZE beginnt dann wieder im Herbst   .. bis dahin verfolge ich jeden Rangabstieg meinerseits mit nem weinenden Auge an deinem F@H Desktopplugin..

mfg Klemens


----------



## Fate T.H (7. Juli 2009)

Alles klar ich freu mich schon auf die Hetze dann


----------



## The Ian (7. Juli 2009)

leute wir haben extremst nachgelassen (fast 200k ppd)...trend weiter fallend
gebt mal wieder gummi


----------



## caine2011 (7. Juli 2009)

icxh denk mal es liegt am sommer: urlaubszeit und hw wird zu heiß


----------



## The Master of MORARE (7. Juli 2009)

Beobachte das nun auch seit einigen Tagen, is ja echt .
Angesichts der Tatsache und bei Temperaturen von unter 30°C unter meinem Dach hab ich mich mal drangesetzt die 2 9800er im Faltserver zu übertakten, laufen nun erstmal bei 627/1728/925. Ist mein erstes mal GeForce OC da geht aber noch Einiges. Der Gputakt kann mir doch eigentlich sonst wo vorbei gehn? Ich merk da keine Unterschiede. Shader und Speicher merkt man deutlich, liefern nun je so 4444 Ppd.

Edit: TEMPERATURBENCHMARK

Karte:     Zimmertemp:     Kartentemp:    Delta:
9800 GT  33°C                73°C              40
9800 GT  25°C                56°C              31


----------



## The Ian (7. Juli 2009)

jop gpu takt könntest du auch bis zu nem gewissen grad runter tacken ohne ne auswirkung...beim ram dachte ich bisher eigendlich auch dass das mehr oder weniger egal sei...


----------



## MESeidel (7. Juli 2009)

Shader bringt eindeutig am Meisten
Ram fast immer nur wenig.
Aber es gibt Ausnahmen.
Die einzelnen WUs sind auch unterschiedlich von Ram abhängig.
wenn die Speicherchips nicht oder nur mit kleinen Kühlern gekühlt werden, eher vorsichtig -> sollte klar sein ;o)

Shader gehen beim g80 und g92 in Schritten
...,1728, 1782, 1836, 1890, 1944, 1998,...

Zwischenwerte werden Auf- oder Abgerundet.
braucht man also gar nicht erst testen...


----------



## steffen0278 (7. Juli 2009)

Ich habe bei mir GPU und Shader OC. Bleiben die PPD konstant, auch wenn ich die GPU wieder auf normal stelle? Bitte mal ne schnelle antwort. Ich muß bald in die Koje mit Hasi


----------



## caine2011 (7. Juli 2009)

jo (schneller gehts net)


----------



## steffen0278 (7. Juli 2009)

Ok, danke. Habe alles wieder auf Normal bis auf Shader. Die laufen auf 1620. Danke. Hoffe die Graka wird jetzt nicht mehr so warm. Heute Abend ist es eh ziemlich kühl bei uns. Darum wird mal wieder 24h gefoldet. Meine PPD 24h wieder etwas anheben. Habe mal wieder 2 1888 bekommen . Zur Zeit 12341,91 PPD


----------



## steffen0278 (7. Juli 2009)

@ Subaru:
Kannst du nicht mal nen How To für HFM.net samt AutoFTP machen? bei dir scheits ja zu klappen.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (7. Juli 2009)

^^Ich hätt erwähnen sollen, dass ich dieses schöne angelesene Halbwissen besitze mit den 27 MHz xD.
Werd den Gputakt mal runterprügeln, vllt. bringt das sogar ne Temperaturänderung.


----------



## Fate T.H (8. Juli 2009)

steffen0278 schrieb:


> @ Subaru:
> Kannst du nicht mal nen How To für HFM.net samt AutoFTP machen? bei dir scheits ja zu klappen.



Hä wie kommste darauf das ich AutoFTP nutze ?

HFM.net sowie FahMon bauen selbstständig eine FTP Verbindung auf und uploaden die nötigen Daten.
Man muß nur bei HFM.net in den Einstellungen beim Punkt HTML Output den Pfad angeben
der wie schon bei FahMon so auszusehen hat

```
ftp://FTP_USER:FTP_PASSWORD@FTP_IP:FTP_PORT/
```

nach dem letzten Schrägstrich halt noch falls nötig die unterordner eintragen.


----------



## Fate T.H (8. Juli 2009)

Sorry für doppelposting aber hab da ne Frage an die Nvidia-GPU-Folder.

Ist es normal das man die Shader fürs Folden höher ziehen kann als gewöhnlich ?
Habe momentan die Shader bei 1566MHz (Standard 1404MHz) und Spiele sowie
3DMark brechen damit ab (Anzeigetreiber wird zurückgesetzt bla bla),
nur F@H scheint davon unbeindruckt zu sein und Foldet bis jetzt ohne murren.


----------



## steffen0278 (8. Juli 2009)

Warum das so ist weis ich auch nicht. Wenn ich mit OC zocken will, kann ich max einstellen:

GPU 701 
Shader 1555
VRAM 1299

Für Folding gehen aber sogar:

GPU 716
Shader 1620
VRAM 1299

Original hat die:

GPU 648
Shader 1476
VRAM 1242

Mit den Folding Settings brauche ich nur ein Spiel zu starten und schon stürzt der Rechner ab. Falte ich aber mit den Folding Settings läuft der Rechner 24/7. Woran das liegt, keine Ahnung.


----------



## steffen0278 (8. Juli 2009)

Er nimmt keine FTP Adresse bei mir an. Da steht ständig:

*HTML Output Folder must be a valid local Path, Network (UNC) Path or FTP URL.

*Gebe ich die FTP Adresse aus FahMon ein kommt die Meldung. Was mache ich falsch? der Rest läuft ja. In ein Localen Ordner schreibt er mir das Zeug ja auch rein.


----------



## The Ian (8. Juli 2009)

jap das mit dem folding und zocktackt kann ich auch bestätigen...ev ist ja folding nicht so anspruchsvoll an die shader


----------



## Fate T.H (8. Juli 2009)

steffen0278 schrieb:


> Er nimmt keine FTP Adresse bei mir an. Da steht ständig:
> 
> *HTML Output Folder must be a valid local Path, Network (UNC) Path or FTP URL.
> 
> *Gebe ich die FTP Adresse aus FahMon ein kommt die Meldung. Was mache ich falsch? der Rest läuft ja. In ein Localen Ordner schreibt er mir das Zeug ja auch rein.



Ah okay da hat der Author von HFM.net geschlampt den er aktzeptiert keine direkte IP angaben sondern nur Domainnamen siehe unten.
Wobei ja Domainnamen ansich nix anderes sind wie verschlüsselte IP´s.


```
Falsch -> ftp://FTP_USER:FTP_PASSWORD@FTP_IP:FTP_PORT/
Richtig -> ftp://FTP_USER:FTP_PASSWORD@FTP_DOMAIN/
Beispiel -> ftp://anonymus:abc123@domain.com/
```


----------



## Muschkote (8. Juli 2009)

Ich kann das mit dem Shadertakt auch bestätigen. Ich muss beim zocken auch eine Stufe zurückschalten, allerdings habe ich die stabile Zockeinstellung jetzt auch zum falten so gelassen. Da gab es doch schon mal die ein oder andere "Unstable_Mashine". Ich nehm da lieber die etwas geringere ppd in Kauf, bevor der Rechner die ganze Nacht nix macht.


----------



## caine2011 (8. Juli 2009)

eine million pkt. yeah 
Folding@Home


----------



## MESeidel (8. Juli 2009)

Glückwunsch


----------



## caine2011 (8. Juli 2009)

warum hast du eigentl. deine userstatistik nicht mit eingebunden sondern nur die vom pcgh-team?


----------



## Muschkote (8. Juli 2009)

Glückwunsch du Millionär.


----------



## caine2011 (8. Juli 2009)

du bist ja schon seit gestern in dem club oder noch länger?
ich bleib an dir dran XD


----------



## Fate T.H (8. Juli 2009)

Boar was ist denn da wieder bei F@H los scheinen mal wieder Server für die GPU zu zicken


----------



## nfsgame (8. Juli 2009)

Glückwunsch @caine2011! Du holst mich ja bald ein^^.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (8. Juli 2009)

> Boar was ist denn da wieder bei F@H los scheinen mal wieder Server für die GPU zu zicken



Yap, echt bescheiden... hatte zum Glück 2 1888er in Reserve, aber wie soll man das mitten in der Nacht umstellen.


----------



## nfsgame (8. Juli 2009)

Für AMD-Grakas funktionierts noch .


----------



## The Master of MORARE (8. Juli 2009)

Ich glaub eher, dass die AMD-Karten zu den Zeiten noch an der alten WU geknabbert ham^^ (Aber nichts gegen AMD!)


----------



## nfsgame (8. Juli 2009)

Joa das kann auch sein . Naja jetzt läuft wieder alles.

Achso: Nimm mich bei ICQ doch mal an .


----------



## steffen0278 (8. Juli 2009)

HFM.net will es einfach nicht hochladen. Die Fehlermeldung kommt erst, wenn ich :21 hinen einfüge. Lasse ich die Portangabe weg, kommt das hier in der LOG: 

[08.07.2009-19:35:43] - HFM.Instances.ClientInstance.RetrievePathInstance (GTX285_1) Execution Time: 0 ms
[08.07.2009-19:35:43] - HFM.Instances.ClientInstance.Retrieve (GTX285_1) Client Status: Running
[08.07.2009-19:35:43] - HFM.Instances.ClientInstance.RetrievePathInstance (GTX285_2) Execution Time: 0 ms
[08.07.2009-19:35:43] - HFM.Instances.ClientInstance.Retrieve (GTX285_2) Client Status: Running
[08.07.2009-19:35:43] - HFM.Helpers.XMLOps.GetEOCXmlData Last EOC Stats Update: 08.07.2009 17:25:47 (UTC)
[08.07.2009-19:35:43] - Stopping WebGen Timer Loop
[08.07.2009-19:35:43] - Starting Background Timer Loop: 1 Minutes
[08.07.2009-19:35:43] - HFM.Forms.frmMain.webGenTimer_Tick Starting WebGen.
[08.07.2009-19:35:43] - Total Retrieval Execution Time: 250 ms
[08.07.2009-19:35:44] - HFM.Forms.frmMain.DoWebFtpUpload Execution Time: 686 ms
[08.07.2009-19:35:44] X HFM.Forms.frmMain.webGenTimer_Tick threw exception Der Remoteserver hat einen Fehler zurückgegeben: (550) Datei nicht verfügbar (z.B. nicht gefunden oder kein Zugriff)..
[08.07.2009-19:35:44] - Starting WebGen Timer Loop: 1 Minutes
[08.07.2009-19:35:44] - HFM.Forms.frmMain.webGenTimer_Tick Execution Time: 967 ms

Und die Adresse nimmt er auch an, aber halt nur ohne die Portangabe :21


----------



## Fate T.H (8. Juli 2009)

Hmm hast du den Uploadrechte in dem Ordner wo er versucht hochzuladen ?
Weil der Fehler 550 sagt eigentlich nix anderes aus als das du keine zugriffsrechte besitzt.


----------



## steffen0278 (8. Juli 2009)

Geht doch. Hatte einen falschen Verzeichniss Namen 
Ich darf halt nur nich den Zusatz :21 einfügen. Dann kommt sofort die Fehlermeldung. Hier nochmal alles zusammen:

*ftp://[Benutzername]:[Passwort]@[FTP-Server Domain oder IP]/[eventuell Unterverzeichniss]*


----------



## Fate T.H (8. Juli 2009)

Na siehste alles im budder 

Naja die Portangabe wird ja auch nur dann erst wichtig wenn man sie im FTP Server abändert um die sicherheit zu erhöhen.


----------



## The Ian (8. Juli 2009)

ist es eigendlich möglich nen smp auf nem quatcore zu sagen, dass der 3 kerne komplett nutzen kann und den 4ten in ruhe lassen soll?


----------



## MESeidel (8. Juli 2009)

nein, nicht mehr...

Man kann maximal die F@H Cores im Taksmanager drei Kernen zuweisen.
Muss man aber bei jeder neuen WU wieder tun (es gibt Tools dafür).
Allerdings kann ich das nicht empfehlen, da es bei mir dann vor kam, dass ein Core bei 0% CPU blieb und der Client ohne ausgabe an die Log einfach nicth weiter gerechnet hat (einfach kein Fortschritt) !!

Mit einer älteren Version ging das schon mal.
Generell finde ich den SMP client viel unpraktischer als früher.
Anfangs konnt man den einfach starten, einmal einricht und er lief und lief und lief und lief.
Kein Krempel mit -SMP Flag, install.bat firewall (3 Freigaben) und co...
...so genug Frust abgelassen, fold on^^

wenn es wegen der Grafikkarte ist, da reicht es den GPU Client in der Priorität auf slightly higher zu stellen...


----------



## The Ian (8. Juli 2009)

schade...dabei wäre es eigendlich vorteilhaft wenn man da einstellen könnte meinetwegen auch mit flag... -smp 4 startet 4 threats und lastet 4 kerne aus und -smp3 startet 3 threats und lastet 3 kerne aus...das wäre mal ne geniale lösung...dann könnte man den smp auch theoretisch mit einem kern falten lassen (falls dann die dl noch geschafft werden würden) würde dann mehr bringen als ein tray client bzw die amd folder hätten noch nen kern für ihre karte/n übrig


ach ist es toll dass es draußen wieder so kühl ist (14°C) man kann bei angenehmen 19°C zimmertemp schlafen, trotz dass der rechner die ganze nacht an ist und die gpu freut sich beim falten auch - nur  46°C ... wenn ich noch an die nicht-wakü-zeiten denke (vor ner woche) mit 80-90°C (fast das doppelte)


----------



## caine2011 (8. Juli 2009)

das mit -smp "kernzahl" ging früher


----------



## The Ian (8. Juli 2009)

wozu ist ja jetzt eigendlich die zahl dahinter noch gut?


----------



## MESeidel (8. Juli 2009)

nichts

bei mir geht es auch nur noch ohne Zahl richtig


----------



## The Master of MORARE (8. Juli 2009)

Man ey ich krieg die Kriese! Hab nu den Sch*** Gpu-Takt der 9800er irgendwie unter ihre 600 MHz Standardwert geprügelt, hab gesehen, dass ich Einbrüche hatte und nu will er sich einfach nicht mehr auf höhere Werte hin umstimmen lassen. 

EDIT:

So, wieder alles im Lot... äääh Takt musste ihn wieder an den Shadertakt binden und neustarten. Hätt ich eigentlich gleich machen sollen.


----------



## Fate T.H (9. Juli 2009)

Habe mal an meinem i7 rumgespielt um ihm noch ein wenig zunder zu geben und ich denke das kann sich sehen lassen. 
Hoffe jetzt schonmal das Core i9 auch so taktfreudig ist der dürften dann so um die 14k bringen.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (9. Juli 2009)

Alter Falter ! Kann sich echt seh'n lassen.
Auf was haste den denn nu bringen können?


EDIT:


Hat er ja geschickt versteckt .
Knapp 3,8 GHz, aber lief der nich vorher auch schon so schnell?


----------



## caine2011 (9. Juli 2009)

hy ich habe vlt. was interessantes gefunden

wie ihr wisst ist die pandegroup in letzter zeit nicht gerade positiv aufgefallen durch u.a. sagenhafte werte pro wu(54k) 

allerdings habe ich nun interessante dinge gefunden

punkt1 ein video

:: F@H : Reloaded ::

das hier ein wenig sehr ereignisreich dargestellte könnte tatsächlich neue wu´s bedeuten oder aber dass der gpu client nicht mehr im beta status bleibt

punkt2 

http://folding.stanford.edu/reloaded

die seite aus dem video ist (noch) nicht online, so dass ich davon ausgehe dass das video relativ neu ist, wer weiß was uns erwartet...

oder hat hier jemand das video schon eher gesehen?


----------



## The Master of MORARE (9. Juli 2009)

Moin, nettes Video habs noch nirgendwo gesehen.
Neue WUs zum Geburtstag wärn ja nicht schlecht .
Ich denke der rutscht aus dem Beta-Status raus wenn die ja so ein Feuerwerk drum machen. Allerdings klingt das "A New Core" im Video ja fast als wenn die die kürzlich erschienene Drop in .exe meinten.
Also ich denke bei "Voller SSE Unterstützung" wird die Ppd jawohl etwas anziehen. Ich kann mir grad' AM-Subarus i7(,5 ) vorstellen, wie der noch nen Zahn zulegt .


----------



## DesGrauens (9. Juli 2009)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Habe mal an meinem i7 rumgespielt um ihm noch ein wenig zunder zu geben und ich denke das kann sich sehen lassen.
> Hoffe jetzt schonmal das Core i9 auch so taktfreudig ist der dürften dann so um die 14k bringen.



sieht gut aus am-subaru
hab meinen zur zeit mit 3,6ghz laufen
bei mir aber laufen "nur" drei smp klients


----------



## Fate T.H (9. Juli 2009)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Hat er ja geschickt versteckt .
> Knapp 3,8 GHz, aber lief der nich vorher auch schon so schnell?



Ne ne der lief vorher "nur" auf 3,5GHz da ich ihn nicht stabil gekriegt habe nun rackert er stabil bei 3,8GHz (200x19).

Boar wenn das immer so währe zusammen mit 2 1888er WU´s für die GTX275 hab ich die 20k Grenze gesprengt.
Naja bis gleich wieder irgendwelcher Müll kommt und die PPD drückt ^^


----------



## Lochti (9. Juli 2009)

Hi meine Falterkumpels,
da ich zur zeit im Umzugsstreß leide werde ich das Team für eine kleine weile nicht unterstützen können, aber ich komme wieder keine Frage !
Winke winke bis denne


----------



## The Ian (9. Juli 2009)

laut video würde der neue client/core/codec ja 10 fache faltleistung bringen...entweder wir haben dann auf einmal die 10 fache ppd oder die strukturieren die bewertung so um, dass es weniger punkte für größere wus gibt, oder einfach mal nur abnormal große wus mit mächtig viel punkten in annehmbarer zeit (siehe pandegroup)


----------



## CheGuarana (9. Juli 2009)

Cool, wo ist das Video?


----------



## caine2011 (9. Juli 2009)

uffta nicht immer nur die letzteseite lesen!!!!

:: F@H : Reloaded ::

mann schlag mal eine seite vor


----------



## The Ian (9. Juli 2009)

es wäre jedenfalls sinnlos die punkte so zu belassen, wenn die faltleistung permanent steigt...dann habe wir in zukunft irgendwann mal nicht 10k ppd sondern 10mille ppd...weiß ja nicht obs das bringt


----------



## caine2011 (9. Juli 2009)

inflationäre ppd


----------



## The Ian (9. Juli 2009)

naja nur bedingt...weil es steckt ja auch wirklich dann ein mehr an leistung dahinter


----------



## CheGuarana (9. Juli 2009)

Aus dem Vid. geht aber nicht hervor, wann der Client/ Code/ Core herauskommt :?


----------



## The Ian (9. Juli 2009)

ne...es macht nur appetit darauf^^


----------



## caine2011 (9. Juli 2009)

meseidel meint dass das video alte webtechnologie verwendet(flash 5)
also macht euch nciht soviel hoffnung... und solang es die seite nicht gibt...
außerdem kannst du als pandegroup auch einen fake hochladen, seltsam ist halt nur in dem zshg. das die pandegroup so den 50fachen wert an pkt/wu
hat als normal....


----------



## Henninges (10. Juli 2009)

so kann man auch user für's falten gewinnen :

Folding@Home for Stephanie to Beat Cancer Contest. - Bjorn3d.com Forums brought to you by XFX

aus dem futuremark newsletter...


----------



## Muschkote (10. Juli 2009)

Irgendwie fehlen mir ca. 6000Punkte von gestern, kann es sein, dass die irgendwo versickern? Ich meine das 3 1888er nicht gezählt wurden. Kam das schon mal vor? Und ja die sind versendet worden ich war am Rechner.


----------



## caine2011 (10. Juli 2009)

ja und dann kam deas update mit den ganzen pkt. wo die server aktualisiert wurden


----------



## The Master of MORARE (10. Juli 2009)

Och neeee, geht der Mist etwa schon wieder los?! Bei mir ist jedenfalls noch alles im Takt wie letztes Mal.


----------



## CheGuarana (10. Juli 2009)

Support for Stephanie - Bjorn3d.com

Das ist ja keine schlechte Idee, aber es war ja auch mal ein Team-Podcast o.ä. geplant.


----------



## The Ian (10. Juli 2009)

so meine wakü ist jetzt endlich auch mal bebildert in sysprofile zu sehen....die arbeit ein tagebuch zu machen habe ich mal umgangen, weil ich dazu echt keine lust hatte


----------



## steffen0278 (10. Juli 2009)

Juhuu, Meine 3 8800GTS 640 G80 liegen zu Hause. Nur noch Board, CPU, RAM und Gehäuse. Dann kanns losgehen mit falten.


----------



## CheGuarana (10. Juli 2009)

Darfst aber nicht von der ppD der 8800GTS enttäuscht sein.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (10. Juli 2009)

Juhuuu, na wenn das mal keine gute Nachricht ist . Wird dem Team echt gut tun. Weißt du schon wann du alles beisammen hast?

Edit:

Ich denke ne Ppd von 3.500 sollte pro karte doch drinn sein oder?


----------



## steffen0278 (11. Juli 2009)

bei 3500 sinds auch 10500 punkte am tag. 
nächsten monat mal schauen


----------



## Fate T.H (11. Juli 2009)

Sag mal findet ihr das noch lustig wer weiß wieviele GraKa´s an den start zu bringen 

Wenn dat so weiter geht fühl ich mich noch genötigt eine nachzukaufen was leider net geht. ^^


----------



## steffen0278 (11. Juli 2009)

Kauf doch einfach nen 2. I7


----------



## CheGuarana (11. Juli 2009)

Die 88GTS 640 bringt unübertaktet ca. 3800-3900 PPD die 320er aber "nur" 3500.


----------



## steffen0278 (11. Juli 2009)

Ich mache gleich mal n foto


----------



## Fate T.H (11. Juli 2009)

steffen0278 schrieb:


> Kauf doch einfach nen 2. I7



Würde es nen Skulltrail Mainboard geben für den i7/i9 hätten sie sicherlich schonmal einen käufer. 
So muss ich mich wohl mit nem P6T6 WS Rev. zufrieden geben welches ich mir demnächst anschaffen wollte.


----------



## The Ian (11. Juli 2009)

wozu denn das?...reitzt du das dann wenigstend ein wenig aus? also von der möglichen grakaanzahl her?


----------



## nfsgame (11. Juli 2009)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Würde es nen Skulltrail Mainboard geben für den i7/i9 hätten sie sicherlich schonmal einen käufer.
> So muss ich mich wohl mit nem P6T6 WS Rev. zufrieden geben welches ich mir demnächst anschaffen wollte.


Wieso denn nicht gleich das P6T7 SC? Da haste nen bisschen mehr PCIe-Steckplätze .


----------



## Fate T.H (11. Juli 2009)

The Ian schrieb:


> wozu denn das?...reitzt du das dann wenigstend ein wenig aus? also von der möglichen grakaanzahl her?



Noch nicht , noch nicht. Ich werde mir keine weitere GraKa der GT200 Generation kaufen wohl aber der GT300 Generation 
Davon mal abgesehen möchte ich das Board haben weil mir die Farbgebung gefällt
und ein Workstationboard ist welches vornehmlich auf Stabilität getrimmt ist.



nfsgame schrieb:


> Wieso denn nicht gleich das P6T7 SC? Da haste nen bisschen mehr PCIe-Steckplätze .



Warum nicht das P6T7 SC ?

Ist leicht zu beantworten ansich der große unterschied besteht nur in der Anzahl der Lanes
denn die Anzahl der Steckplätze ist gleich außerdem gibt es für das P6T7 kein Wasserhühler für den Chipsatz.


----------



## CheGuarana (11. Juli 2009)

oO

nfsgame hat sein langem mal ein neues Profilbild!^^


----------



## nfsgame (11. Juli 2009)

Was muss das muss .


----------



## caine2011 (11. Juli 2009)

jo was ist das für ein bike? warum ist es dein profilfoto?


----------



## nfsgame (11. Juli 2009)

Das ist nen Cube AMS100 und demnächst mein Eigentum  .


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (11. Juli 2009)

Cube ist ne geile Marke. Schade, dass Fahrräder nicht falten können.


----------



## nfsgame (11. Juli 2009)

Jaja ist mir schon klar. Ich hör jetzt auch auf mit OT .


----------



## The Ian (11. Juli 2009)

schickes teil...was wolln die denn dafür haben?


----------



## steffen0278 (11. Juli 2009)

Ich hab ein altes KTM Bike 

Heute kommen wohl nur 1888er? Habe schon meine 5. oder 6. bekommen.


----------



## caine2011 (11. Juli 2009)

ja  da kann ich keine zwei wu´s auf meinen karten laufen lassen...
(hab nur eine 512er karte, deshalb liegt meine ppd jetzt unter 12k)


----------



## Fate T.H (11. Juli 2009)

steffen0278 schrieb:


> Heute kommen wohl nur 1888er? Habe schon meine 5. oder 6. bekommen.



Och die 472er aka P5900 sind auch nicht zu verachten bringen annähernd soviele Punkte wie die 1888er benötigen aber minimal mehr VRam.


----------



## steffen0278 (11. Juli 2009)

Kann es sein das Kakao Stats wesentlich aktueller ist als Extreme OC?
Da sehe ich schon Stunden vorher meine Aktuelle Auswertung.
Ich guck in letzter Zeit nur noch auf Kakao.
Ist zwar am Anfang etwas unübersichtlich, aber wenn man erstmal weis wo man gucken kann ist es dann doch schon informativer.


----------



## madgerrit39 (11. Juli 2009)

Da hast du Recht. Mir ging es genauso. 
Hier kannste es auch versuchen:


Team Stats for in Folding@Home


----------



## caine2011 (11. Juli 2009)

ist die aktualität an sich nciht egal?


----------



## The Ian (11. Juli 2009)

genau solange die aktualität nicht ne woche hinterher hängt gehts doch noch...selbst wenns nen halben tag versetzt wäre würde es meiner meinung nach nichts daran auszusetzen geben


----------



## CheGuarana (11. Juli 2009)

Hi, es gibt etwas, dass ich euch erzählen muss.^^

Ich habe gerade der Uni (hier in Halle) eine Mail geschrieben, in der ch Frage ob ich 2-3 Computer gegen ein Pauschal-Gebühr dort platzieren darf.

Mal sehen, was die dazu sagen...


----------



## The Ian (11. Juli 2009)

bin ich ja mal gespannt nicht dass die dann dort wegen uns foldern noch ein extra zimmer aufmachen müssen^^


----------



## CheGuarana (11. Juli 2009)

Naja, also ich glaube 2-3 Computer sind für die schon verkraftbar.

PS: [hide]Ich habe einen guten bekannten dort =DDD[/hide]


----------



## The Ian (11. Juli 2009)

was hast du dir da als pauschalbetrag eigendlich so vorgestellt?


----------



## CheGuarana (11. Juli 2009)

Naja, im Monat pro PC nicht mehr als 30€.


----------



## The Ian (11. Juli 2009)

oO du bist bereit im monat bis zu 90€ nur fürs falten auszugeben!?
darf man fragen wo da das geld her kommt und was ich falsch mache, dass ich mir das nicht auch leisten kann??
bzw für das geld können die doch eigendlich auch gleich zuhause stehen bleiben oder?


----------



## CheGuarana (11. Juli 2009)

Nein, können sie nicht.
Meiner Verbraucht 410W das sind pro Tag 2,26€ das sind pro Monat im 24/7 ca. 70€.

Leuchtet das ein?
Ausserdem: hab ich nicht 3 gesagt, sondern 2-3.
Ausserdem PT2: hatten wir ein solches projekt "Sitting@home" schonmal in besprechung. Dort gingen wir auch von 30€ im Monat aus ;(


----------



## caine2011 (11. Juli 2009)

jo und da war schon ansparen auf klimaanlage und usv dazugerechnet
ach ja du brauchst unbedingt eine hausratversicherung

und btw. solltest du versuchen eine pauschale von ca. 250 eur auszuhandeln und dann viele leute zu überzeugen, dass es sich rentiert(8x30=240)


----------



## CheGuarana (12. Juli 2009)

Juhuuu, dann hätte ich 10€ verdient.^^

Nein, mal im ernst...die verprassen dort soviel Strom da machen paar Grakas auch nix aus.


----------



## caine2011 (12. Juli 2009)

ne ich mein nur wenn du eine pauschale aushandeln könntest hätten wir alles was davon


----------



## CheGuarana (12. Juli 2009)

Achso, ja klar, das könnt ich machen.


----------



## caine2011 (12. Juli 2009)

das wäre nice vor allem weil halle in meinem dunstkreis liegt 

informiere uns bitte weiter


----------



## steffen0278 (12. Juli 2009)

Jep, mch das. Halle ist n Katzensprung.

Könnte ja fast ne Folding Hochburg werden dann


----------



## The Ian (12. Juli 2009)

dann entsteht ne lokale erderwärmung in halle xD


----------



## steffen0278 (12. Juli 2009)

Auf alle Fälle können die dann ein Heizkraftwerk zu machen. Und schon tragen wir wieder zum Umweltschutz bei


----------



## The Ian (12. Juli 2009)

na das wäre dann sehr verschwänderische energieausbeute...

heute neuer rekort mit einer wu auf einer graka gemacht....10166ppd mit ner 353er wu...30 sec pro %


----------



## CheGuarana (12. Juli 2009)

Was hast da verändert?OC?


----------



## The Ian (12. Juli 2009)

na erstens ist es seit meiner übertaktung die erste 353er wu, die ja sowiso schon fix gehen
auszug aus dem post, den ich in die grakaoverclockingliste gepostet habe:

GTX285 | The Ian | 756Mhz | 1692Mhz | 1458Mhz |GPU-Z
Standardtakte:       648MHz / 1476MHz / 1242MHz

das ganze ist ne zotac karte, drum wird in der validierung schon ein erhöter stocktack angezeigt und die % sind nicht so hoch (eigendliche % veränderung zum normalen standarttakt gpu +17%; shader +15%; ram +17%)
desweiteren durch voltmot von 1,16V auf 1,21V gpu-spannung gebracht und mit ner wakü schön auf ca 50°C gehalten

edit: gpu-spannung weiter auf 1,23V und ram-spannung von 2,13 auf 2,14V angehoben, um auch bei spielen völlige stabilität zu bringen..hatte da beim zocken einige abstürze (nächst höherer shadertakt von 1728 mhz leider nicht lang genug möglich  wäre auch zu schön gewesen)

aber die übertaktung der shader haut schon gut rein^^
ich könnte auch noch nen schritt mehr spannung der ganzen sache geben, aber da habe ich angst um meine karte, dass es da den ram entschärft


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (12. Juli 2009)

steffen0278 schrieb:


> Auf alle Fälle können die dann ein Heizkraftwerk zu machen. Und schon tragen wir wieder zum Umweltschutz bei


Willst du das Heizkraftwerk mit Rechnerabwärme befeuern?


----------



## CheGuarana (12. Juli 2009)

Schwierig, wird niemand machen...


----------



## steffen0278 (12. Juli 2009)

Müßen nur genug Rechner zusammen bekommen.


----------



## madgerrit39 (12. Juli 2009)

Alle Rechner auf WaKü umrüsten, und nen Flansch an das bestehende Heizungssystem... 
Dazwischen nen Ventil, damit es im Winter nicht anders herum läuft....
Die Heizkörper sind ja wohl 1A Passivradiatoren, besonders in der an Unis üblichen Stückzahl!
Daneben ist der Serverraum bis auf das Spulenfiepen hübsch Leise...


----------



## The Master of MORARE (12. Juli 2009)

, ne lustige Idee. Was für ne Monsterpumpe wäre da von Nöten XD


----------



## The Ian (12. Juli 2009)

man breuchte 2 kreisleufe...nen kühlungskreislauf für die hardware und nen heitzkreislauf für die heizkörper...und der kühlkreislauf gibt die wärme an den heizkreislauf ab...das geht dann aber auch nur im winter, denn wer würde denn die heizungen im sommer aufdrehen? es sei denn die bieten insgesammt so viel passive kühlfläche dass es nicht weiter stört
man breuchte im winter aber verdammt viel rechner um ein ganzes unigebeude zu heizen^^


----------



## CheGuarana (12. Juli 2009)

Bist jetzt hat sich noch keiner aus dem Rechenzentrum gemeldet.
Warscheinlich weil Sontag ist.^^


----------



## caine2011 (13. Juli 2009)

musst dich auch nicht wundern wenn das am mittwoch/donnerstag noch nix wird....
die bürokratischen mühlen der uni´s laufen langsam, was denkst du wie lang ich gebraucht hab damit die uni mir nur sagte: "für projekte anderer universitäten können wir kein geld aufwenden und keine rechenkapzität investieren"
aber dran bleiben solang mit mails nerven bis sich was tut


----------



## CheGuarana (13. Juli 2009)

Achso? Du machst das auch?^^


----------



## Muschkote (13. Juli 2009)

@caine2011

Kannst du dich noch entsinnen wie viele Tage es gedauert hat, bis deine nicht gezählten Punkte wieder da waren? Oder wieviel Tage lang die Punkte nicht voll gutgeschrieben wurden? Mich kotzt das langsam an. Seit nun 5 Tagen geht gut die Hälfte der Punkte verloren. Gestern z.B. ca. 13K gefaltet und nur etwa 7K angeschrieben bekommen. Da geht im Moment echt meine Motivation flöten! Dann werd ich wohl die Kisten hier abschalten. Dann kann sich auch mein Stromzähler mal erholen, nicht das der noch ausleiert bei den U/min.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (13. Juli 2009)

Euch hats ja wieder voll erwischt . Ich hatte gestern 4-5k Punkte mehr als sonst .


----------



## Muschkote (13. Juli 2009)

Vieleicht waren das ja meine.


----------



## CheGuarana (13. Juli 2009)




----------



## Fate T.H (13. Juli 2009)

Also ich weiß net wie ihr das schafft aber bis auf den einem zwischenfall wo alle betroffen waren
wurden bei mir bis jetzt immer alle Punkte gewertet und nix is abhanden gekommen.


----------



## steffen0278 (13. Juli 2009)

Seit letzter Woche läufts bei mir ja wie am Schnürchen. Jeden Tag über 10000 Punkte. Und schon P14 bei den Top Producer. Haben die neue Wus? Oder man muß der GraKa mal 2 Tage Pause gönnen


----------



## Muschkote (13. Juli 2009)

Neue WUs kamen zu dem Zeitpunkt nicht, sondern haufenweise 1888er. Deshalb dachte ich mir, ich schalte den 2. Rechner an. Allerdings ist seit dem Zeitpunkt wie schon erwähnt etwas faul, ich hoffe die gefalteten Punkte werden irgendwann nachgeliefert, so wie es bei caine2011 vor kurzem der Fall war.


----------



## CheGuarana (13. Juli 2009)

Und wenn nicht? Wo ist das Problem? Wir machen das doch nur für den guten Zweck


----------



## Fate T.H (13. Juli 2009)

Ansich schon Toxy.

Nur sieht das nicht jeder so z.B. ich ^^
Würde es nicht die möglichkeit geben des VM-Foldings würde ich sicher nicht meine CPU ackern lassen.
Es würde mich aber auch tierisch nerven wenn was abhanden kommen würde.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (13. Juli 2009)

> Also ich weiß net wie ihr das schafft aber bis auf den einem zwischenfall wo alle betroffen waren
> wurden bei mir bis jetzt immer alle Punkte gewertet und nix is abhanden gekommen.



Aber echt, bei mir is noch nie was abhanden gekommen, alles wurde korrekt gewertet. Auch als das Riesenupdate war  (da gabs noch ne Apfeltasche obendrauf , falls ihr versteht was ich meine^^)



> Neue WUs kamen zu dem Zeitpunkt nicht, sondern haufenweise 1888er. Deshalb dachte ich mir, ich schalte den 2. Rechner an. Allerdings ist seit dem Zeitpunkt wie schon erwähnt etwas faul, ich hoffe die gefalteten Punkte werden irgendwann nachgeliefert, so wie es bei caine2011 vor kurzem der Fall war.



Hab ich waas verpasst? Bei mir kommn seit gestern nur noch dumme 511er und mal ne 1888.



> Vieleicht waren das ja meine.



Vllt hat sich in deinen configs was verstellt .
Oder ich hab grad n guten Tag gehabt und der SMP is einffach nur mal wieder fertig geworden.


----------



## Fate T.H (13. Juli 2009)

Ne also in den letzten 2 Tagen kamen recht viele 1888er und 472er raus aber seit heut morgen krieg ich auch nur noch die blöden 511er.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (13. Juli 2009)

> Ne also in den letzten 2 Tagen kamen recht viele 1888er und 472er raus aber seit heut morgen krieg ich auch nur noch die blöden 511er.


472er xDDD. Hat ich noch gaaar keine einzige .
Verdammte Illuminaten

Edit:

Und an den 511ern sind se auch schuld!


----------



## Fate T.H (13. Juli 2009)

472er -> P5900 und P5906

Sind die netten gegenstücke zu den 1888er


----------



## Muschkote (13. Juli 2009)

@The Master of MORARE
Ich hab da nix verstellt, hab auch auf Verdacht noch mal alles geprüft, die Einstellungen wurden nicht verändert und sind so wie sie sein sollen. Aber wie gesagt, gabs das ja schon mal bei "caine2011" und "Hamartia". Ich hoffe ja noch auf motivierende Antwort, bevor ich hier alles abschalte.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (13. Juli 2009)

Sagn mir echt garnix!


> Sind die netten gegenstücke zu den 1888er


Sind die denn "nett" nett oder "lahm" nett?


----------



## Fate T.H (13. Juli 2009)

Sie sind nett nett 

Oder sagen wir es so wenn ich mir die WU´s aussuchen dürfte würde ich nur noch die 1888er und die 472er Falten wollen.
Wobei beide das gleiche sind ansich was man anhand der Framezeiten sehen kann.
Denn wenn man es sich mal ausrechnen tut also die Zeiten angleicht an die der 1888er wird man sehen
das man auf die gleiche Punktzahl kommt.

Oder noch einfacher gesagt 4 x 472 = 1x 1888er nicht nur mathematisch sondern auch von der zeit her.


----------



## Muschkote (13. Juli 2009)

Ah sieh mal einer an, ein Befürworter meiner Theorie, ich wurde für diese Mathematische Gleichung vor einiger Zeit fast verspottet.


----------



## Fate T.H (13. Juli 2009)

Hehe habe von deiner Theorie noch nix gehört aber es ist ja ein leichtes sich sowas zu denken bzw. auszurechnen.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (13. Juli 2009)

Das ist ja fein . Allerdings hätt ich dann lieber 1888er, sonst drängelt sich noch was 511eriges dazwischen


----------



## madgerrit39 (13. Juli 2009)

Mag man sagen was will, aber bei mir laufen die 353 er und  384 er am Besten.
kommen auf einer GTX260 bis an 8100 PPD.

Aber egal. Herrchen gibt uns die Knochen, die Herrchen gerne hat...


----------



## The Master of MORARE (13. Juli 2009)

Aber bitte keine Hühnerknochen .
Die 353er sind schon lustig, 5600 Ppd auf meinen 9800ern, aber selbst ohne OC ist nur jede 3. 353er WU Stable


----------



## madgerrit39 (13. Juli 2009)

Ach ja... ich könnt`die den janzen tach.....

Ne, ist aber leider ja wirklich schade, daß die WUs so unterschiedlich PPD erzeugen.
Ob Stanford sich dessen im Klaren ist?

Und was ist die "Stadt des Löwen und des schlechten Fußballs"???

Braunschweig???


----------



## The Ian (13. Juli 2009)

> aber selbst ohne OC ist nur jede 3. 353er WU Stable



aber auch nur bei dir...oder bei wem noch?


----------



## The Master of MORARE (13. Juli 2009)

> Und was ist die "Stadt des Löwen und des schlechten Fußballs"???
> 
> Braunschweig???



Exakt 



> aber auch nur bei dir...oder bei wem noch?



yap  nur bei mir. War von Anfang an so. Hab schon soviel probiert, muss mich leider drauf verlassen, dass stanford mir was andres andreht


----------



## CheGuarana (13. Juli 2009)

@ The Ian: Deine Livestats gehn nicht!?


----------



## The Master of MORARE (13. Juli 2009)

@ Toxy
Apropos "geht nicht": Was macht eigentlich dein Server???


----------



## Fate T.H (13. Juli 2009)

Was nicht verwunderlich ist wenn die index.html 0KB beträgt. 

Hab mal nachgeschaut aber FTP und IIS scheinen normal zu laufen scheint ein ein uploadfehler zu sein dann.


----------



## klefreak (14. Juli 2009)

@AM-Subaru


kennst du schon das hier: 
Folding Forum • View topic - Do Any VM's Use All 4 Cores?

aus ner dualcoreVM ne Quadcorevm machen...  

mfg KLemens


----------



## Fate T.H (14. Juli 2009)

Ne das kannte ich nicht aber klingt ja nicht schlecht wenn ich nicht das problem hätte das dieses olle VMware bei mir nicht laufen will.

Problem 1 :

Konnte keine I-Net Verbindung herstellen von der VM aus da anscheinend das DHCP nicht 100% funzt.
Ein wohlbekanntes problem wenn man sich mal im Herstellerforum umschaut.
Ist aber gelöst durch eine ICS mit meinem zweiten LAN-Adapter.


Problem 2 :

Innerhalb von dem installierten Linux werden die Benutzerrechte nicht gespeichert
so das der F@H Klient keine schreibberechtigung bzw. Leseberechtigung hat und somit nicht auf
den work Ordner zugreifen kann geschweige den Core runterladen kann.
Das Problem ist noch nicht gelöst.


Aber das mit den 4 Cores werd ich mal ausprobieren.


----------



## klefreak (14. Juli 2009)

also bei mir unter win7 musste ich erst in der VMware Workstation für den vmnat0 adapter unter preferences(network...) due wlankarte aktivieren damit es weiterhin mit der internetkonektion klappt
das mit der ICS wollte bei mir genausowenig hinhauen wie eine netzwerkbrücke; aber wie gesagt, auch durch ein manuelles zuweisen des Physischen adapters (wlankarte) dem virtuellen vmnat0 in den Optionen löste das Problem einfach und perfekt..

zum 2. problem kann ich dir leider ncit viel helfen, außer dass dir eventuell hilfe von nem anderen linuxer holen solltest ...

hab grade eine meiner beiden dualcorevms kopiert und auf 4 kerne modifiziert, ein erster schnelltest bestätigt mir dass der Client anstandslos 4 kerne erkennt und auch benutzen will 

mfg Klemens


ps: mein derzeitiges problem ist eher dass mein Win7 irgendwie lahm ist (liegt am AHCI einstellung für meine hdds.. werd da wol wieder auf "IDE-modus" im Bios umstellen müssen...

update:
also die netzwerkeinstellung die ich machte waren:

VM Workstation- EDIT- virtual Network Editor -host virtual network... - vmnat0 = meine WLANKARTE.. - OK... internet geht... --> über Bridged !!


----------



## Fate T.H (14. Juli 2009)

Joa werd mir noch irgendwas einfallen lassen müssen deswegen allein schon um des Geldes wegen.
Was mich halt nur viel mehr aufregt als dieses improvisieren ist das einer der führenden Hersteller für
VM-Lösungen ihr Produkt mittlerweile schleifen läßt da sind andere weiter schon. Des is aber nun OT.


----------



## klefreak (14. Juli 2009)

ja da hast recht, hoffentlich kommt bald die neue vmware workstaton 7 (in der closed BEta ist sie ja schon)


----------



## Fate T.H (14. Juli 2009)

Na hat doch schonmal was nur wenn ich es richtig gelesen habe unterstützt diese pro VM max. 4 Kerne.
Zwar nicht gerade das meiste wenn man bedenkt das dieses der Para Server 4 Kerne sowie Virtualbox
bis zu übertriebene 32 Kerne nutzen kann aber schonmal ein schritt in die richtige richtung.


----------



## CheGuarana (14. Juli 2009)

Was soll mit meinem server sein? Der ist aus.

Weil die Stromrechnung ka<|<e war. Deshalb suche ich nach einem Stellplatz.


----------



## CheGuarana (14. Juli 2009)

Meine (wiedermal) erste WU ist gerade raus gegangen (353).


----------



## The Master of MORARE (14. Juli 2009)

Juhuuuuu  Toxy is wieder am Falten .


----------



## CheGuarana (14. Juli 2009)

Aber nur bis mein Stromzähler 5€ anzeigt. Dann ist für diesen Monat wieder Sense.
Jeden Monat will ich nicht über 5€ kommen.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (14. Juli 2009)

, Mir hatte mein vater vor einiger Zeit damit gedroht eine eigene Leitung sammt Zähler und Sicherung legen zu lassen (Angeblich kenne ich keine Nacht ).


----------



## CheGuarana (14. Juli 2009)

Die Leitung müsste dann aber von einem Stromkasten auf der Straße kommen


----------



## madgerrit39 (14. Juli 2009)

Sag deinem Vater du rettest die Menschheit, und es ist ja schließlich teil deiner Selbstverwirklichung.
Grosse Dinge passieren nie ohne kleine Opfer.
Wenn wir erst mal dafür gesorgt haben, daß deine Familie nicht an Krebs stirbt, kann er dir ja die ( nicht zu bezahlenden) Behandlungskosten mit den Stromkosten verrechnen.

gehe ich recht in  der Annahme, daß dein Vater über 50 jahre, ggf schon über 60 ist???


----------



## madgerrit39 (14. Juli 2009)

habt Ihr mal gelesen, wie wenige männer zur Krebsvorsorge gehen, und wie viele z.B. an Prostatakrebs erkranken?
2 Onkels von mir, mein Opa, meine Oma aber nicht...


----------



## CheGuarana (14. Juli 2009)

Zu welchen ergebnissen ist Folding@home bis jetzt eigentlich schon gekommen?!


----------



## The Master of MORARE (14. Juli 2009)

Das hier Ist die Ergebnisseite von Stanford, aber bis man was vernünftiges findet dauerts^^

@madgerrit39: Zumindest mein Vater ist 60. Der aber n echter Dickschädel (leider).


----------



## madgerrit39 (14. Juli 2009)

Folding@home - Papers


----------



## madgerrit39 (14. Juli 2009)

Meiner ist 70 und hat neulich gemerkt, daß auch ER nicht unsterblich ist.


----------



## CheGuarana (14. Juli 2009)

Vielleicht sollte ich in dem nächsten Urlaub meinen Rechner (und eure potenten) mitnehmen, dann können die ganz ungestört 2Wochen Folden. (Internet per UMTS)

matgerrit: Wie meinst du das?


----------



## madgerrit39 (14. Juli 2009)

Wieso die Rechner mitnehmen??? Hier zuhause hast du doch alles!
habt Ihr ein Einfam Haus, oder ist das ne Siedlung mit Mehrgeschossigen Häusern?


----------



## The Master of MORARE (14. Juli 2009)

Über Krebsvorsorge sollte sich eigentlich jeder Gedanken machen, ich kannte 2 Leute bei denen der Krebs erst ein paar Wochen vor ihrem Ableben nachgewiesen wurde.
Wir ham bei uns in der Linie meines Vaters höchstens einen hohen Anteil an Herzinfarkten und zu hohem Blutdruck. Die sind echt nur am meckern und Stress verursachen. Echt kein Wunder, aber wer weiß schon was man morgen vielleicht nicht mehr macht.

@madgerrit39.
Ich hoffe er weilt noch unter uns.
Und vermeide bitte diese Doppelposts, sonst bekommst du nen Satz heiße Ohren von nem Mod^^'


----------



## CheGuarana (14. Juli 2009)

Ach was, doch nicht in der Ruka.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (14. Juli 2009)

neeeeeee^^

Aber ratet mal was ich heut morgen am reczhnen hatte^^
NUR 482er!!! Das erste mal die WUs und dann hamm sich die clienten erstmal alle mit denen eingedeckt xDDD


----------



## madgerrit39 (14. Juli 2009)

Was ist ein(e) Ruka ???
Anmerkung: 
Ich bin 37, sei also bitte Vorsichtig, hab ein wenig Verständnis, und sprich laut und deutlich!!!


----------



## CheGuarana (14. Juli 2009)

Ru(mpel)Ka(mmer).


----------



## madgerrit39 (14. Juli 2009)

Das war zu schnell... 


Ne, habs kapiert.
Grins


----------



## Henninges (14. Juli 2009)

und ich dachte ich wäre der einzige "senior" hier...


----------



## The Master of MORARE (14. Juli 2009)

Wie wärs wir eröffenn nen Thread, in dem sich jeder mal kurz vorstellt?


----------



## CheGuarana (14. Juli 2009)

Mach das.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (14. Juli 2009)

Momentchen Bitte.^^


----------



## Henninges (14. Juli 2009)

da bin ich dabei...


----------



## CheGuarana (14. Juli 2009)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Momentchen Bitte.^^



Die Idee für die Sig hast du von mir!


----------



## The Master of MORARE (14. Juli 2009)

Und du von Lochti? xDDD
Aber ich wollts schon länger mal machen^^

Vorstellungsfred ist online^^


----------



## CheGuarana (14. Juli 2009)

Nein, ich hatte die Idee selbst 

Ja, in den poste ich gleich.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (14. Juli 2009)

So, ihr beide seid nu auch direkt im ersten Post^^
Und hinter Toxy hab ich das "?" weggemacht, aus seinen  knappen antworten ließt man manchmal nicht grade begeisterung xD


----------



## nfsgame (14. Juli 2009)

Hab mich auch mal in den Thread eingetragen .


Und ich geh hier gleich ein. Nen Zimmer unterm Dach (ohne Isolierung) und Falten verträgt sich nicht sooo unheimlich gut . Die HD3870 hebt gleich ab.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (14. Juli 2009)

BÄM.
Ich auch! Innendämmung bis auf Dachboden und Dachseiten wie warm hast dus grad?
bei mir sinds grad nur noch leckere 30°C im Zimmer, da grad die sonne weg ist und ich mit den lustigen Baumarktventiklatoren die Luft erneuer^^

Bist nu auch im Post1


----------



## nfsgame (14. Juli 2009)

Bei mir im Zimmer sinds auch so um die 30°C. Aber die Sonne kommt jetzt erst rum . So gegen 21Uhr hab ich immer die schlimmsten Temps hier.



> Bist nu auch im Post1



Thx .


----------



## CheGuarana (14. Juli 2009)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> BÄM.
> Ich auch! Innendämmung bis auf Dachboden und Dachseiten wie warm hast dus grad?
> bei mir sinds grad nur noch leckere 30°C im Zimmer, da grad die sonne weg ist und ich mit den lustigen Baumarktventiklatoren die Luft erneuer^^
> 
> Bist nu auch im Post1



Ich dachte du bist im Urlaub Am Strand?


----------



## The Master of MORARE (14. Juli 2009)

Autsch^^
Ich hab die drecksmittagssonne + nachmittag

Edit:

Ü-Morgen gehts los, noch den geb meines kleinen Bruders abwarten und dann ab ans Meer (nein, nicht inne Sonne, von der hab ich genug ).


----------



## CheGuarana (14. Juli 2009)

Irgendwas stimmt gerade mit deinem Server nicht.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (14. Juli 2009)

nene, alles bestens, das ist der Fahmon-MORARE-Server-Bug, ich glaub der Rechner ist einfach zu ausgelastet um korrekt hochzuladen xD


----------



## steffen0278 (14. Juli 2009)

Ich hab mein Rechner heute erstmal 12 Stunden Urlaub gegönnt. Der lief jetzt ne Woche durch. Hat ordentlich Punkte gescheffelt. Gleich mal vorstellen hier


----------



## The Master of MORARE (14. Juli 2009)

jawoll mach das^^ ich bin schon ganz gespannt xDDD


----------



## Muschkote (14. Juli 2009)

So, ich mach dann mal meinen Hauprechner auch aus, ich komm mir etwas verarscht vor. Heute wieder 3x 1888er erfolgreich gesendet aber keine Punkte bekommen. Das wars erst mal. Bis denne


----------



## The Master of MORARE (14. Juli 2009)

What .
Ich hab heut Morgen um 9 Uhr!!! die 9000 punkte gehabt. Solangsam zweifel ich das an!


----------



## caine2011 (14. Juli 2009)

ist das mit den punkten nicht zweitrangig??? ich mein solang mit den ergebnissen was anzufangen ist würde ich es auch ohne pkt. machen...
oder denkst du ich hab mich so beschwert als mir dann insgesamt 15k gefehlt ahebn??? bei hamartia waren es sogar 30k... das ist doch kein grund die flinte ins korn zu werfen, hört mit eurer sinnlosen punktehascherei auf...

in dem sinne caine2011

p.s. nach meinen rechnungen fehlen bei mir auch schon wieder 4k...aber who cares?


----------



## The Master of MORARE (14. Juli 2009)

Naja, ich fühl mich auch eher veralbert als dass ich mich freue *mehr* Punkte bekommen zu haben.


----------



## CheGuarana (14. Juli 2009)

DAs wird sich schon ausgleichen ausserdem sind die Punkte egal, mir zumindest.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (14. Juli 2009)

Da hätt ich n schönes Zitat aus ner PN bringen können @Toxy 
Ich finds höchtens dumm, wenn nun Leute (etwa aus Rache an Stanford, oder was ) ihre Rechner vom Netz nehmen, nur weil ihnen mal ein paar WUs fehlen.


----------



## CheGuarana (14. Juli 2009)

Bring mal Zitat, ich hab nichts zu verbergen.^^


----------



## madgerrit39 (14. Juli 2009)

kann ja auch sein, daß die Leutz keine Kapazitäten mehr frei haben, is ja öfter so, daß Server unerreichbar sind.
Dann kommt wieder einMegaupdate... schwups 50000 Punkte dazu, und alle Faltfreunde sind happily ever after...

kommt Zeit kommt Rat(Rad)


----------



## The Master of MORARE (14. Juli 2009)

> Ja, glaub schon.
> 
> Ps: Glaub bloß niocht besser zu sein als ich Denn meine 88GTS sind da! ^^



ok Toxy, ich hab mich falsch erinnert... sagn wir wir wollen falten was das Zeug hält 



> und alle Faltfreunde sind happily ever after...



Zu geil ich krach mich weg


----------



## madgerrit39 (14. Juli 2009)

"man muß noch Chaos in sich tragen um einen tanzenden Stern zu gebären..."

(Nitzsche)


----------



## Fate T.H (14. Juli 2009)

So auf zum endspurt für die Platz 50 Hürde nur noch schlappe ~100k

Um es mit den Worten von Neil Armstong zu sagen -> Das ist ein kleiner Schritt für Stanford, aber ein riesiger Sprung für mich.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (14. Juli 2009)

Der hoffentlich niemals endende Endspurt . Edit: Also immer kräftig spurten (Ohne das "End")
Wenn wir grade bei Zitaten sind:

"Der Mensch ist immer noch der Beste Computer."

John F. Kennedy

Und nun Falten wir weiter xDDD


----------



## CheGuarana (14. Juli 2009)

Den muss ich mir merken


----------



## Fate T.H (14. Juli 2009)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> "Der Mensch ist immer noch der Beste Computer."
> 
> John F. Kennedy



Dann hatte der arme junge (R.I.P.) aber noch eine schlechte Firewall damals.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (14. Juli 2009)

Da gabs ja noch was^^

"Hmm, wo ist denn die Any-Key-Taste? Naja, ich bestell mir ersteinmal ein Bier!"

Homer Simpson

P.S.: Ich glaub das war die Folge aus der MESeidels Profilbild entstammt.


----------



## madgerrit39 (14. Juli 2009)

philosophy meets distributed computing....


----------



## The Master of MORARE (15. Juli 2009)

Tja, PCGHX F@H, wo Geist und Rechenkraft im Einklang mit der Stromrechnung stehen .


----------



## caine2011 (15. Juli 2009)

@madgerrit: jo der arme preuße wird eher so geschrieben "Nietzsche", jedenfalls der der das zitat vefasst hat, obwohl das aus einem eher der folding-idee untauglichen abschnitt voller rechter hetze stammt...

ansonsten passt philosophie und folding natürlich spitzenmäßig zusammen, schließlich gilt immernoch kant: 


> Handle nur nach derjenigen Maxime, durch die du zugleich wollen kannst, dass sie ein allgemeines Gesetz werde.


alle sollen falten los....


und nietzsche nur um was dem partner entgegensetzen zu können der grad mal meint 24/7 wäre zu laut...



> "Gehst du zu Frauen so nimm die Peitsche mit."


 

mfg caine2011

p.s. ich hoffe hier sind alle schon so alt ironie und sarkasmus zu verstehen...


----------



## The Ian (15. Juli 2009)

> "Gehst du zu Frauen so nimm die Peitsche mit."



"warum verlässt mich alles was ich peitsche?"
Homer Simpson


----------



## madgerrit39 (15. Juli 2009)

@ Caine2011

Dat e kannste haben!
Schönen Tag heute!


----------



## The Master of MORARE (15. Juli 2009)

Ja, sehr schöner Tag heute, leider ---29°C im Zimmer


----------



## CheGuarana (15. Juli 2009)

NAchher tu ich was gutes, für andere Menschen - naja nur indirekt.

Ich helfe beim Blutspenden.


----------



## nfsgame (15. Juli 2009)

Mal ne Frage: Was haltet ihr eigendlich von einer Mitgliederkarte wo alle Falter eingetragen sind mit ihrem Wohnort? Sowas wäre auch Hilfreich für ein eventuelles Teamtreffen.


----------



## CheGuarana (15. Juli 2009)

Gute IDee, aber ich möchte endlich mal eine Website von unseren Faltern. Meinetwegen auf meinem Premium Webspace (Traffic hab ich noch genug) (120GB)


----------



## MESeidel (15. Juli 2009)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Da gabs ja noch was^^
> 
> "Hmm, wo ist denn die Any-Key-Taste? Naja, ich bestell mir ersteinmal ein Bier!"
> 
> ...



Nein, das mit Any key müsste die sein, wo Homer zu hause arbeitet.
Mein Bild ist aus der, wo die Schwestern von Marge eine E-Mail and Artie Ziff senden...
;o)


----------



## nfsgame (15. Juli 2009)

Toxy schrieb:


> Gute IDee, aber ich möchte endlich mal eine Website von unseren Faltern. Meinetwegen auf meinem Premium Webspace (Traffic hab ich noch genug) (120GB)


Meinst du die Seite wo alle Webapps auf einem Blick sind?


----------



## CheGuarana (15. Juli 2009)

Jap, genau!


----------



## Fate T.H (15. Juli 2009)

So denke mindestens heute und morgen werde ich F@H erstmal auf Eis legen.
PC wandert ins neue Gehäuse samt neuen Radi und nebenbei werd ich die CPU noch Lappen sofern der IHS zu krumm ist.


----------



## CheGuarana (15. Juli 2009)

WArum sackt Gohan eigentlich so ab, und hat nurnoch die Atoms Folden?


----------



## ich558 (15. Juli 2009)

Ich bin nun seit ca. einem Monat bei f@h dabei und hätte einige kleine Fragen =P
Also 1. Was bedeutet "change 7d" ?
       2. Was bedeutet bei "Perfomrance" "iter/sec" und welchn Wert habt ihr dort?
und zum Schluss^^ Wieviel Punkte bekommt man für einen WU- mir ist aufgefallen, dass es unterschieldich ist. Von was hängt das ab?

mfg
ich


----------



## madgerrit39 (15. Juli 2009)

lad dir mal folgendes Programm:
Home | FahMon

das richtest du dann deine Betriebssystem entsprechend ein.
(je nach Windowsversion liegen die Ordner mit deine "FAHlog.txt" daeine woanders.
machs mit der Windowssuche, wenn du sie manuell nicht findest.

Bei XP z.B. C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\XXX\Anwendungsdaten\Folding@Home

Musste halt erstmal probieren.

Greez


----------



## CheGuarana (15. Juli 2009)

So eine ka|<e!!!!!

[17:57:09] Completed 470000 out of 500000 steps  (94 percent)
[18:08:46] Writing local files
[18:08:46] Completed 475000 out of 500000 steps  (95 percent)
[18:20:11] Writing local files
[18:20:11] Completed 480000 out of 500000 steps  (96 percent)
[18:31:35] Writing local files
[18:31:35] Completed 485000 out of 500000 steps  (97 percent)
[18:42:34] Writing local files
[18:42:34] Completed 490000 out of 500000 steps  (98 percent)
[18:54:00] Writing local files
[18:54:00] Completed 495000 out of 500000 steps  (99 percent)
[19:06:08] Writing local files
[19:06:08] Completed 500000 out of 500000 steps  (100 percent)
[19:06:08] Writing final coordinates.
[19:06:09] Past main M.D. loop
[19:06:09] Will end MPI now
[19:07:09] 
[19:07:09] Finished Work Unit:
[19:07:09] - Reading up to 3724272 from "work/wudata_01.arc": Read 3724272
[19:07:09] - Reading up to 1776908 from "work/wudata_01.xtc": Read 1776908
[19:07:09] goefile size: 0
[19:07:09] logfile size: 66492
[19:07:09] Leaving Run
[19:07:10] - Writing 5572072 bytes of core data to disk...
[19:07:10]   ... Done.
[19:07:11] - Failed to delete work/wudata_01.sas
[19:07:11] - Failed to delete work/wudata_01.goe
[19:07:11] Warning:  check for stray files
[19:07:11] - Shutting down core
[19:09:10] 
[19:09:10] Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
[19:09:10] 
[19:09:10] Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT

Folding@Home Client Shutdown at user request.

Folding@Home Client Shutdown.


--- Opening Log file [July 15 19:28:27 UTC] 


# Windows SMP Console Edition #################################################
###############################################################################

                       Folding@Home Client Version 6.24R3

Folding@home - Main

###############################################################################
###############################################################################

Launch directory: C:\smp
Executable: C:\smp\Folding@home-Win32-x86.exe
Arguments: -smp 4 

[19:28:27] - Ask before connecting: No
[19:28:27] - User name: Malte_Schmidt_PC (Team 70335)
[19:28:27] - User ID: 53C4FB715BFC2FD6
[19:28:27] - Machine ID: 1
[19:28:27] 
[19:28:27] Loaded queue successfully.
[19:28:27] 
[19:28:27] + Processing work unit
[19:28:27] Work type a1 not eligible for variable processors
[19:28:27] Core required: FahCore_a1.exe
[19:28:27] Core found.
[19:28:27] Using generic mpiexec calls
[19:28:27] Working on queue slot 01 [July 15 19:28:27 UTC]
[19:28:27] + Working ...
[19:28:27] 
[19:28:27] *------------------------------*
[19:28:27] Folding@Home Gromacs SMP Core
[19:28:27] Version 1.74 (March 10, 2007)
[19:28:27] 
[19:28:27] Preparing to commence simulation
[19:28:27] - Looking at optimizations...
[19:28:27] - Failed to delete work/wudata_01.sas
[19:28:27] - Failed to delete work/wudata_01.goe
[19:28:27] Warning:  check for stray files
[19:28:27] - Created dyn
[19:28:27] - Files status OK
[19:28:27] 
[19:28:27] Folding@home Core Shutdown: MISSING_WORK_FILES
[19:28:27] Finalizing output


----------



## Gohan (16. Juli 2009)

@ Toxy: War jetzt n paar Tage meist außer Haus. Werd aber morgen ma mein Rechner wieder n bißchen ackern lassen. Außerdem hab ich in meiner Dachwohnung n kleines Hitzeproblem. Wenn ich die Karten beide durchrennen lasse, dann hab ich hier abends zum schlafen fast 30 Grad...

Ach ja, Anno 1404 hat auch noch seinen Anteil daran...


----------



## The Ian (16. Juli 2009)

ist euch schon mal aufgefallen, dass fast alle folder unterm dach wohnen? xD


----------



## Gohan (16. Juli 2009)

Wir wollen halt hoch hinaus!


----------



## CheGuarana (16. Juli 2009)

Tja, wenns so leicht wäre:

[06:03:19] Completed 79%
[06:10:18] Completed 80%
[06:17:33] Completed 81%
[06:24:28] Completed 82%
[06:31:37] Completed 83%
[06:38:31] Completed 84%
[06:45:21] Completed 85%
[06:45:22] mdrun_gpu returned 
[06:45:22] Checkpoint failure
[06:45:22] 
[06:45:22] Folding@home Core Shutdown: UNSTABLE_MACHINE
[06:45:25] CoreStatus = 7A (122)
[06:45:25] Sending work to server
[06:45:25] Project: 5911 (Run 9, Clone 820, Gen 3)
[06:45:25] - Error: Could not get length of results file work/wuresults_06.dat
[06:45:25] - Error: Could not read unit 06 file. Removing from queue.
[06:45:25] - Preparing to get new work unit...
[06:45:25] + Attempting to get work packet
[06:45:25] - Connecting to assignment server
[06:45:25] + Could not connect to Assignment Server
[06:45:25] + Could not connect to Assignment Server 2
[06:45:25] + Couldn't get work instructions.
[06:45:25] - Attempt #1  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.
[06:45:44] + Attempting to get work packet
[06:45:44] - Connecting to assignment server
[06:45:44] + Could not connect to Assignment Server
[06:45:44] + Could not connect to Assignment Server 2
[06:45:44] + Couldn't get work instructions.
[06:45:44] - Attempt #2  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.
[06:46:01] + Attempting to get work packet
[06:46:01] - Connecting to assignment server
[06:46:01] + Could not connect to Assignment Server
[06:46:01] + Could not connect to Assignment Server 2
[06:46:01] + Couldn't get work instructions.
[06:46:01] - Attempt #3  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.
[06:46:21] + Attempting to get work packet
[06:46:21] - Connecting to assignment server
[06:46:21] + Could not connect to Assignment Server
[06:46:21] + Could not connect to Assignment Server 2
[06:46:21] + Couldn't get work instructions.
[06:46:21] - Attempt #4  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.
[06:47:15] + Attempting to get work packet
[06:47:15] - Connecting to assignment server
[06:47:15] + Could not connect to Assignment Server
[06:47:15] + Could not connect to Assignment Server 2
[06:47:15] + Couldn't get work instructions.
[06:47:15] - Attempt #5  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.
[06:48:39] + Attempting to get work packet
[06:48:39] - Connecting to assignment server
[06:48:39] + Could not connect to Assignment Server
[06:48:39] + Could not connect to Assignment Server 2
[06:48:39] + Couldn't get work instructions.
[06:48:39] - Attempt #6  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.
[06:51:30] + Attempting to get work packet
[06:51:30] - Connecting to assignment server
[06:51:30] + Could not connect to Assignment Server
[06:51:30] + Could not connect to Assignment Server 2
[06:51:30] + Couldn't get work instructions.
[06:51:30] - Attempt #7  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.
[06:57:00] + Attempting to get work packet
[06:57:00] - Connecting to assignment server
[06:57:00] + Could not connect to Assignment Server
[06:57:00] + Could not connect to Assignment Server 2
[06:57:00] + Couldn't get work instructions.
[06:57:00] - Attempt #8  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.

Folding@Home Client Shutdown.


--- Opening Log file [July 16 07:33:35 UTC] 


# Windows GPU Console Edition #################################################
###############################################################################

                       Folding@Home Client Version 6.23

Folding@home - Main

###############################################################################
###############################################################################

Launch directory: C:\Users\Malte\Desktop\GPU0
Executable: C:\Users\Malte\Desktop\GPU0\Folding@home-Win32-GPU.exe


[07:33:35] - Ask before connecting: No
[07:33:35] - User name: Malte_Schmidt_PC (Team 70335)
[07:33:35] - User ID: 53C4FB715BFC2FD6
[07:33:35] - Machine ID: 2
[07:33:35] 
[07:33:35] Loaded queue successfully.
[07:33:35] 
[07:33:35] + Processing work unit
[07:33:35] Core required: FahCore_14.exe
[07:33:35] Core found.
[07:33:35] Working on queue slot 06 [July 16 07:33:35 UTC]
[07:33:35] + Working ...
[07:33:35] 
[07:33:35] *------------------------------*
[07:33:35] Folding@Home GPU Core - Beta
[07:33:35] Version 1.25 (Mon Mar 2 19:49:32 PST 2009)
[07:33:35] 
[07:33:35] Compiler  : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 14.00.50727.762 for 80x86
[07:33:35] Build host: vspm46
[07:33:35] Board Type: Nvidia
[07:33:35] Core      : 
[07:33:35] Preparing to commence simulation
[07:33:35] - Looking at optimizations...
[07:33:36] - Created dyn
[07:33:36] - Files status OK
[07:33:36] - Expanded 68608 -> 357580 (decompressed 521.1 percent)
[07:33:36] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=68608 data_size=357580, decompressed_data_size=357580 diff=0
[07:33:36] - Digital signature verified
[07:33:36] 
[07:33:36] Project: 5911 (Run 9, Clone 820, Gen 3)
[07:33:36] 
[07:33:36] Assembly optimizations on if available.
[07:33:36] Entering M.D.
[07:33:41] Tpr hash work/wudata_06.tpr:  1713194021 909168272 871312696 4151332922 1714337164
[07:33:42] Working on Protein
[07:33:42] Client config found, loading data.
[07:33:43] Starting GUI Server

Schöne sche|ß€ ca. 25ct verbraten, nur damit ich dann eine Fehlermeldung bekomme (das war eine 1888er) Soeine ka|<€!!!


----------



## nichtraucher91 (16. Juli 2009)

The Ian schrieb:


> ist euch schon mal aufgefallen, dass fast alle folder unterm dach wohnen? xD



Nö... ich wohne eins drunter mit Zimmer das nur Fenster in Richtung norden hat xD

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## caine2011 (16. Juli 2009)

ich wohn auch in der neunten etage unterm dach XD


----------



## CheGuarana (16. Juli 2009)

Wer von eucht tut eigentlich noch was anderes für Menschheit und Medizin? zB Blutspenden?

Ich bin leider erst 15 sonst wär ich heute gegangen -.-


----------



## The Ian (16. Juli 2009)

also ich tu soweit es geht regelmäßig blut spenden (aller 8 wochen), weil das wird echt gebraucht ansonnsten tu ich eigendlich nichts weiter...aoßer falten natürlich...aber da tu ich ja nun nicht aktiv was


----------



## schrotflinte56 (16. Juli 2009)

ich spende kein blut weil gerade mal 2% der menschheit die gleiche haben...
da gibt es die blutgruppe 0 um ein vielfaches mehr daher ist es für mich unnötig.
Von daher belasse ich es beim falten.

mfg


----------



## CheGuarana (16. Juli 2009)

schrotflinte56 schrieb:


> ich spende kein blut weil gerade mal 2% der menschheit die gleiche haben...
> da gibt es die blutgruppe 0 um ein vielfaches mehr daher ist es für mich unnötig.
> Von daher belasse ich es beim falten.
> 
> mfg


 
Naund?! Gerade die 2% bräuchten das irgendwann!!!


----------



## CheGuarana (16. Juli 2009)

WTF!

Ich habe gerde einen eigenen Treiber geproggt!  Nein spaß das kam einfach...

(Ist eine 353er WU zeigt aber 1888er an)^^

EDIT: Das mit ICQ einfach ignorieren xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## The Ian (16. Juli 2009)

> ich spende kein blut weil gerade mal 2% der menschheit die gleiche haben...
> da gibt es die blutgruppe 0 um ein vielfaches mehr daher ist es für mich unnötig.
> Von daher belasse ich es beim falten.



sehe das genauso wie toxy...gerade wegen deiner seltenen blutgruppe solltest du spenden gehen...denke mal so...du hast nen schweren unfall und verblutest, weil es keine konserve deiner blutgruppe gab, nur weil sich ein anderer gedacht hatte...."mensch meine blutgruppe hat doch eh keiner/ nur wenige...da brauch ich ja nicht spenden gehen"
deine logik solltest du auf jeden fall überdenken


----------



## CheGuarana (16. Juli 2009)

Sagt mal bitte wer was zu meinen 27k PPD auf meiner 88GT?!


----------



## _Snaker_ (16. Juli 2009)

na toxy, ordentlich einen auf gangster machen und andere leute bei icq beleidigen? cooler typ!


----------



## caine2011 (16. Juli 2009)

jo die 27k- who cares...

aber andere leute im icq dissen das ist einfach nur mal endgeil


darf ich mir die sprüche für mein nächstes ghetto treffen klauen? schick doch mal an bushido und co... du hast talent


----------



## CheGuarana (16. Juli 2009)

xDDD

Snaker, hast du ICQ? ()


----------



## The Ian (16. Juli 2009)

hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## CheGuarana (16. Juli 2009)

Nöl, es sei denn wir wollen uns auch via ICQ Dissen...


----------



## MESeidel (16. Juli 2009)

Aber hallo, blöd kommen regiert
(yeah, dissing rulez)


----------



## CheGuarana (16. Juli 2009)

Wohl wahr...


----------



## _Snaker_ (16. Juli 2009)

dass das alles ironie ist weißt du, oder?


----------



## MESeidel (16. Juli 2009)

Ironie? - wohl kaum
^^


----------



## CheGuarana (16. Juli 2009)

_Snaker_ schrieb:


> dass das alles ironie ist weißt du, oder?



Nö, man ich mach dich voll fertig, allllttter.


----------



## caine2011 (16. Juli 2009)

das heißt wenn dann falllllllllllllttttttttttttttteeeeeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrr


----------



## CheGuarana (16. Juli 2009)

lol...ich dachte du gest pennen, weil du um 6 raus musst?^^


----------



## caine2011 (16. Juli 2009)

umentschieden 6h schlaf müssen es tun

muss morgen nur 9h arbeiten also ganz i.o. und chillig

mfg caine2011


----------



## CheGuarana (16. Juli 2009)

Dann hätten wir uns noch bisschen Dissl, die, dissen können


----------



## caine2011 (16. Juli 2009)

korrektes hardcorebattle faldaaaa
wie krasse raper und so..., ach ja gings net eigentlich um total krasse ppd die in deiner graka geburnt?

ne mal wieder im ernst, hat deine nächste wu auch wieder so eine hammer ppd?


----------



## CheGuarana (16. Juli 2009)

Ja, eine 768er WU hat lustigerweise 11k PPD.

Siehe Livestats...


----------



## Fate T.H (16. Juli 2009)

Toxy du weißt doch man soll nicht in Online Games cheaten ^^

Wenn so weiter machst schieben wir dich ab nach PandeLab und nennen dich Cheater


----------



## CheGuarana (16. Juli 2009)

xDDD

Ich kann nix dafür, ich habe nix an FAhmon gemacht, wirklich! Das kam einfach so!!! XD


----------



## The Ian (17. Juli 2009)

jajaja das sagen se alle wenn se erwischt werden


----------



## CheGuarana (17. Juli 2009)

Ich hab jetzt herausbekommen warum...

...weil ich den Ordner auf meinem Desktop "Versteckt" habe, konnte Fahmon anscheinend nimmer drauf zugreifen...


----------



## Henninges (17. Juli 2009)

öhm,... wenn ich die 9800gt jetzt untertakte, wäre es sinnvoll die shader auf "volle pulle" weiterrennen zu lassen und nur core und mem runterschrauben ?


----------



## ernei (17. Juli 2009)

Hallo Henninges,



Henninges schrieb:


> öhm,... wenn ich die 9800gt jetzt untertakte, wäre es sinnvoll die shader auf "volle pulle" weiterrennen zu lassen und nur core und mem runterschrauben ?


Ja. Mache ich auch so, geht mit dem Rivatuner sehr gut.
Zum Falten Core und Speicher runtergetaktet und shader rauf.
Zum Spielen mache ich den Core und Speicher wieder hoch und und den shader wieder runter.
Ich mache es immer von Hand, müsste aber auch mit verschiedenen Profilen gehen.

gruss ernei


----------



## Henninges (17. Juli 2009)

der rechner mit dieser graka ist nur  für's falten da, ich denke einmal eingerichtet, kann ich das so lassen. welche einstellungen hast du genommen ?


----------



## ernei (17. Juli 2009)

Hi, 

zum falten Core 550, Mem 800 und Shader so weit er stabil läuft.
Ich habe einen stabilen Betrieb bis 1700 MHZ Shader, es geht auch
mehr aber dann schießt er ab und zu eine WU ab.
Ich arbeite also nicht am Limit, du kannst aber versuchen mit den anderen
Takten noch weiter runter zu gehen, um den Shader zu erhöhen.


----------



## Henninges (17. Juli 2009)

aha, okay, das sind doch mal gute richtwerte. viele dank !


----------



## The Ian (17. Juli 2009)

jaaa...project ranc 9999 wuhu^^


----------



## nichtraucher91 (17. Juli 2009)

kann mal jemand, der schon länger dabei ist, übersetzen was Ian da schreibt?

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## CheGuarana (17. Juli 2009)

Er ist Rang 9999


----------



## The Ian (17. Juli 2009)

naja nichts besonderes außer die zahl an sich und dass ich die genau getroffen habe....weil die leute liegen ja dicht an dicht...100 punkte mehr und man wäre ev schon 10 plätze besser


----------



## Owly-K (18. Juli 2009)

Schon gesehen? Für Linux und OS/X-Maschinen mit 8 und mehr CPU-Kernen gibt es nun XL-WUs.


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Juli 2009)

Nun ist auch klar warum PDC derart "abgeht" 



> During the period of this donation, there are at any time between 100 and 400 8-core clients running under this username (800-3200 cores total).


----------



## The Ian (18. Juli 2009)

na endlich gibts mal ne auflösung des ganzen...aber ich bin trotzdem noch dafür, dass die pande group raus nehmen aus dem ranking, denn wer wus vor allen anderen bekommt und testen kann ist ganz klar bevorteilt...wenn dann sollten alle gleichzeitig die neuen wus testen könen, sonnst wäre ein vergleich ja sinnlos....schafft eigendlich ein i7 die wus in der deadline oder brauch man da nun wirkich 8 reale kerne?
einen nachteil hat das ganze...wenn nen error kommt hat man verdammt viel rechenkraft verschossen

btw....man man man...in dem forum hier sind die mods echt ganz schön hinterher...man macht mal einen!! post wo er nicht gerade unbedingt hingehört, dann wird gleich mit ner verwarnung wegen spam drauf reagiert... wenn die mal ihre energie und zeit woanders hinstecken würden wäre deutschland schon viel weiter


----------



## CheGuarana (18. Juli 2009)

Wieviele Strafpunkte hast du?^^


----------



## The Ian (18. Juli 2009)

0...naja trotzdem wie viel kann man eigendlich haben?


----------



## CheGuarana (18. Juli 2009)

Bei 5 gibtz eine Woche sperre, ich hab 4


----------



## The Ian (18. Juli 2009)

lol ist ja wie mit den punkten in flensburg...immer gnapp am limit^^


----------



## CheGuarana (18. Juli 2009)

http://img7.imageshack.us/img7/7797/gpufarming.jpg


----------



## nfsgame (18. Juli 2009)

Toxy schrieb:


> http://img7.imageshack.us/img7/7797/gpufarming.jpg


Ey! Da hat jemand meine Idee geklaut  (nur das ich dafür das P6T*7* genommen hätte ).


----------



## CheGuarana (18. Juli 2009)

Mit zwei 1000Watt Netzteilen?^^


----------



## CheGuarana (18. Juli 2009)

Da dürft ihr sabbern:

Folding Forum • View topic - Most powerful folders


----------



## Fate T.H (18. Juli 2009)

The Ian schrieb:


> ...sonnst wäre ein vergleich ja sinnlos....schafft eigendlich ein i7 die wus in der deadline oder brauch man da nun wirkich 8 reale kerne?



Nein man wird 8 reale Kerne benötigen da die 4 HT Kerne nicht mit realen vergleichen kann.
2 XEON ohne SMT stampfem jeden gleich schnellen i7 mit SMT in den Boden.


----------



## The Ian (18. Juli 2009)

> 17 253 PPD Lendy Q9650@4.19 2x2Gb DDR2-969, WinXP SP3 read the original overclockers.ru (russian) thread


au man das ist heftig....17k ppd nur mit prozzi...wohlbemerkt mit EINEM


----------



## CheGuarana (18. Juli 2009)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...video-eure-bilder-ideen-usw-hier-sammeln.html


----------



## Stergi (18. Juli 2009)

Gibt es eigendlich eine Möglichkeit einen Gewissen Aufgabenpuffer sich an zu eignen, fals man mal keinee Internetverbindung hat, dass man dann noch weiterfalten kann? also z.B. 2-3 Aufgaben immer im vorrat des man net so vom I-net abhängig is


----------



## MESeidel (18. Juli 2009)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Nein man wird 8 reale Kerne benötigen da die 4 HT Kerne nicht mit realen vergleichen kann.
> 2 XEON ohne SMT stampfem jeden gleich schnellen i7 mit SMT in den Boden.



Ja steht auch in den FAQ zu dne neuen WUs.
Ein i7 schafft zwar die Deadlines aber wird von dem neuen Bonussystem kaum profitieren.
Ist nur bei 24/7 f@h-onyl Rechner zu empfehlen.
Aber wer hat schon einen f@h i7 rum stehen o_0

Mal abwarten was noch wird mit den neuen WUs.
Ne Menge Leute haben Zeit und Geld in GPU basierte System gesteckt, die sollten sie nicht im Regen stehen lassen.
Auf der einen Seite fände ich es fair, wenn es auch für die GPU Clients geschwindigkeits Boni gäbe.
Auf der anderen Seite wäre das unfair für die etlichen Teilnehmer, die ihre Hardware nur nebenbei ein paar Stunden rechnen haben.
Die Deadlines zwar schaffen aber eben nicht in Rekordzeit...


----------



## The Ian (18. Juli 2009)

> Aber wer hat schon einen f@h i7 rum stehen o_0


und wer hat nen pc rumstehen, der gleich mal 8 kerne hat?? ich glaube die sollten lieber erstmal dn gpu klienten weiterentwickeln, bevor die mit was anfangen, was eh die wenigsten nutzen können...ein anfang wäre schon mal dass 1888er wus auch die karte zu 100% auslasten



> Auf der anderen Seite wäre das unfair für die etlichen Teilnehmer, die ihre Hardware nur nebenbei ein paar Stunden rechnen haben.
> Die Deadlines zwar schaffen aber eben nicht in Rekordzeit...


was ist daran unfair...die bekommen sowiso weniger punkte...und nur wegen der punkte falten zu lassen ist eh sinnlos, weil es da auch keine gerechtigkeit gibt, sondern alles am butget hängt was der einzelne hat und bereit ist fürs folden auszugeben...das hat auch nichts mit chancengleichheit zu tun...und immer vor den augenhalten was unser ziel ist....nicht möglichst viele punkte zu schaffen, sondern hilfe für die forschunf nach heilmitteln zu leisten...die punkte sind doch eh nur dafür da um die gebrachte leistung in etwas greifbares umzuwandeln


----------



## nfsgame (18. Juli 2009)

Ich glaub bei mir hats was gemordet . Die CPU-Clients machen immer FILE_IO_ERROR oder EARLY_UNIT_END.


----------



## CheGuarana (18. Juli 2009)

Alle?!

Workordner? queue.dat?


----------



## nfsgame (18. Juli 2009)

Toxy schrieb:


> Alle?!


Ja.


> Workordner? queue.dat?


Beide da, oder was soll diese hochintelligente Frage !?


----------



## CheGuarana (18. Juli 2009)

Mal gelöscht?^^

Auf allen drei Rechnern das gleiche Problem?!


----------



## nfsgame (18. Juli 2009)

Natürlich hab ich die schon gelöscht! Ich glaub ich befasse mich schon nen bisschen länger mit der Materie als du.

Und das Problem tritt nur auf dem Rechner mit dem Q6700 auf.


----------



## CheGuarana (18. Juli 2009)

Anfänger fehler kann auch ein Profi machen 

Danke, aber so nicht...


----------



## Stergi (18. Juli 2009)

hast du schonmal eine Lastprobe mit nem Prog aler Orthos etc. gemacht? vieleicht hat deine CPU einen weg?

P.s.
wie schauts mit ner Möglichkeit aus Aufgaben zu puffern?


----------



## nfsgame (18. Juli 2009)

Stergi schrieb:


> hast du schonmal eine Lastprobe mit nem Prog aler Orthos etc. gemacht? vieleicht hat deine CPU einen weg?


 Läuft gerade . Mal sehen was passiert . Wenns qualmt isses nicht OK .


----------



## Stergi (18. Juli 2009)

dann kannste unter Umständen auch spiegelei auf deinem MB braten


----------



## nfsgame (18. Juli 2009)

Doch nicht auf dem schönen Maximus Formula .


----------



## Henninges (18. Juli 2009)

ich überlege gerade evtl. meiner frau die 9800gt zu "spenden" und die olle 8800gts (320mb) falten zu lassen...oder mach ich da einen schritt zurück ? ich denke das der g80 bei gpu+ram taktung weiter runter geht als die 98gt...ja ?? ne ???


----------



## nfsgame (18. Juli 2009)

Da machste auf jedem Fall nen schritt zurück. Obwohl manche hier sind ja so schlau und lassen nen paar davon 24/7 folden *hust* Stromkosten *hust*.


----------



## Henninges (18. Juli 2009)

wenn das mal kein wink mit dem zaunpfahl war...ne, okay...dann lass ich das besser...  @ toxy...


----------



## nfsgame (18. Juli 2009)

Ich wollte damit nur anmerken das soeine Aktion nicht gerade ein gutes PPD/Watt-Verhältnis hat. War für vergleichszwecke gedacht.


----------



## CheGuarana (18. Juli 2009)

Also irgendwie hatte ich das gefühl, dass du das auf meine bieden (ehemaligen) 88GTS bezogen hast.


----------



## Henninges (18. Juli 2009)

also ich hab's gerafft...


----------



## nfsgame (18. Juli 2009)

Toxy schrieb:


> Also irgendwie hatte ich das gefühl, dass du das auf meine bieden (ehemaligen) 88GTS bezogen hast.


 Denk doch was du willst. Du bist mit Sicherheit nicht der einzige in der Weiten Foldingwelt der solche Grakas am falten hat.


----------



## der8auer (18. Juli 2009)

*Nun ist aber gut hier! Reißt euch mal zusammen sonst gibt es Punkte!*


----------



## Stergi (18. Juli 2009)

O.k. mal wieder meine Frage Gibs ne Möglichkeit der Vorratssammlung?


----------



## CheGuarana (18. Juli 2009)

Nein, wegen der Deadlines.


----------



## nfsgame (18. Juli 2009)

Du könnstest sowas auf zwei Art und Weisen machen:

Mehrere Clients installieren/mehrfach den Ordner des Consoleclients kopieren und allen regelmäßig WU's verpassen. So hab ich das bei mir auch mal gemacht.
Du kannst die erste Variante noch mit einer Batch oder einem kleinen Prog unterstützen welches automatisch neue WUs holt und wenn keine Inetverbindung besteht automatisch den nächsten Client startet wenn der fertige fertig ist (iwie klar  ).
Ich würde erstmal erstere Variante Probieren, ist einfacher .

@der8auer: Vielen Dank das du dazwischengehauen hast, das wäre hier wahrscheinlich sonst noch in wasweißich ausgeartet.


----------



## Stergi (18. Juli 2009)

mein prob ist des ich schlafe wenn ich kein i-net hab  denn meine eltern machen NAchts den router aus -.-


----------



## nfsgame (18. Juli 2009)

Dann mach es so: Mehrmals den Consolenclient einrichten und zwar mit verschiedenen Machine IDs . Dann allen Clients ne WU verpassen und wenn du dann zu Bett gehst einfach nur zwei bis drei Clients starten. Die sollten bis zum Aufstehen durch sein.
So hab ich das auch mal gemacht. Bis meine Rechner zuhause ausgezogen sind in nen Rechenzentrum/Serverraum.


----------



## Stergi (18. Juli 2009)

is nat auch was mal schaun


----------



## Fate T.H (18. Juli 2009)

MESeidel schrieb:


> Aber wer hat schon einen f@h i7 rum stehen o_0



Ich kenn da jemand der sowas rumstehen hat. ^^
Bis auf gelgenliche reboots ackert meiner immer unter volldampf aber egal. Würde auch wohl auf Dual-Xeon umsteigen
sofern endlich mal jemand nen Skulltrail-Mobo rausbringen würde.


----------



## Henninges (18. Juli 2009)

so freunde des fröhlichen faltens...ich melde mich mal bis dienstag ab...morgen früh geht aus in der signatur genannten gründen leider in die heimat meiner frau, nach tschechien zur beerdigung unserer besten freundin maruschka. der falter bleibt aber als generalprobe am netz. 

bis dann...drückt uns die daumen das wir das so gut wie möglich am montag um 11 uhr überstehen, hab da so meine befürchtungen


----------



## The Ian (18. Juli 2009)

der8auer schrieb:


> *Nun ist aber gut hier! Reißt euch mal zusammen sonst gibt es Punkte!*



so viel zum thema hier sind die mods gans schön hinterher
leute seht mal nicht alles so ernst und seit nicht so kleinlich...da steigt noch der blutdruck



> mein prob ist des ich schlafe wenn ich kein i-net hab  denn meine eltern machen NAchts den router aus -.-



mit welchem argument kann man denn diesen schritt nachvollziehen?


----------



## Gohan (18. Juli 2009)

Ach, der Freund meiner Mutter macht auch immer den Router bei sich aus, wenn er nich im Internet ist. Stromsparen und außerdem hat er Angst, dass jemand seinen Anschluss mißbraucht, obwohl mit WPA2 gesichert...


----------



## Leopardgecko (18. Juli 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ich glaub bei mir hats was gemordet . Die CPU-Clients machen immer FILE_IO_ERROR oder EARLY_UNIT_END.



Hast du den Fehler immer noch?
Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, das diese Probleme beim CPU-Client auch an den FahCore_xx.exe Dateien liegen können.
Nach dem löschen der Core-Dateien und dem erneuten herunterladen hat es dann wieder anstandslos funktioniert.
Ein löschen der queue.dat und/oder des Work-Ordners war dabei nicht von Nöten.


----------



## Stergi (18. Juli 2009)

hrhr bei uns nur stromsparen, wir haben kein WLan  

menno der lässt nur 2 GPU CLienten ( mit unterschiedlicher Machine) auf einmal laufen, der 3. Steigt mit Folding@home Core Shutdown: UNSTABLE_MACHINE aus...  aber was geil ist durch den 2. CLienten ist mein erster nur ein wenig zurück gegangen und mein PPD von 4500 auf knapp 7000 gestiegen 

kennt sich wer mit scripten aus, dass ich die anderen clienten so mnach 3 std ins rennen schicken kann? bzw. dass sie sich automatisch ablösen?

Edit:  habe für die nacht eine Super WU entdeckt, 1888Punkte Gutschrift, alle 8minuten ein Frame -> 800 Minuten WU Laufzeit / 3456PPD ( + die noch laugenden 3236PPD + 329PPD = 7000PPD) 
ich korregiere ich habe 2 von der sorte  wenn des mal so stimmt ...


----------



## Bumblebee (19. Juli 2009)

Stergi schrieb:


> ... habe für die Nacht eine Super WU entdeckt, 1888Punkte Gutschrift, alle 8minuten ein Frame -> 800 Minuten WU Laufzeit / 3456PPD


 
Da hab ich jetzt etwas Mühe mit verstehen
Hattest du die bisher noch nie?? oder was möchtest du uns sagen??

Trotzdem - freu dich drüber - ich tu es auch immer (wieder)


----------



## schrotflinte56 (19. Juli 2009)

das hab ich auch noch  nicht gesehen:

[01:58:41] + Attempting to send results [July 19 01:58:41 UTC]
[01:58:42] + Results successfully sent
[01:58:42] Thank you for your contribution to Folding@Home.
[01:58:46] EUE limit exceeded. Pausing 24 hours.

meine 8800gt scheint langsam den geist aufzugeben

mfg


----------



## CheGuarana (19. Juli 2009)

->  ->


----------



## Gohan (19. Juli 2009)

Würd ich nich sagen. Bei mir kommt die Fehlermeldung, wenn ich vor dem runterfahren die Clients nich manuell schließe. Dann scheint der die unsauber zu beenden und EUEs zu fabrizieren...


----------



## schrotflinte56 (19. Juli 2009)

hmm...
die 8800gt produziert nur noch EUE`s
das wars dann wohl...werde mich wohl langsam nach einer neuen umschauen müssen.

mfg


----------



## Bumblebee (19. Juli 2009)

schrotflinte56 schrieb:


> hmm...
> die 8800gt produziert nur noch EUE`s
> das wars dann wohl...werde mich wohl langsam nach einer neuen umschauen müssen.
> 
> mfg


 
"Fahr" sie mal auf Werkstakt - hilft ev. erstmal


----------



## schrotflinte56 (19. Juli 2009)

hab ich schon getan...
einstellungen an der graka kann man schneller als eine signatur ändern^^
und weiterhin nur EUE`s.

mfg


----------



## madgerrit39 (19. Juli 2009)

Habe ja nun so einige GraKas am Laufen...

Da kann ich dir vom P/L Verhältniss ne GTX260 empfehlen.
Liegt bei 130-140€ und macht (ausser bei den 511´ern) 6500-7500 PPD.
Nur mal so als (ungefragter) TIPP!

Greez

P.S. Kommen bei Euch heute auch nur 511`er???


----------



## CheGuarana (19. Juli 2009)

Ja, und zwei 353er und eine 472er


----------



## steffen0278 (19. Juli 2009)

Jo, bei mir auch. Letzte Wochen waren die 1888er dran glaube ich.


----------



## CheGuarana (19. Juli 2009)

Meine HFM Live-Stats funktionieren nicht ???

Mit Fahmon gehts perfekt -.-


----------



## madgerrit39 (19. Juli 2009)

Sach mal Steffen0278 was bringt die GTX285 bei Dir so im Schnitt??


----------



## CheGuarana (19. Juli 2009)

Leute ich habe gerade überlegt...

...eine normale 295 sind doch zwei 260?! (2*260 á 6000PPD = 12000PPD)

...die Asus Mars sind doch aber zwei 285?! (2*285 á 8000PPD = 16000PPD)

Ist diese Rechnung korrekt?


----------



## schrotflinte56 (19. Juli 2009)

ja würde zum falten auch eine gtx260 in betracht ziehen.

@toxy
richtig erfasst!

mfg


----------



## steffen0278 (19. Juli 2009)

Meine bringt zwischen 8000 und 12000 PPD. Habe nur Shader auf 1620. Rest ist orig.


----------



## madgerrit39 (19. Juli 2009)

Danke für die Info Steffen.
Gleich fang ich an zu bauen, aber jetzt erst mal nen kühles FAXE




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Ian (19. Juli 2009)

steffen0278 schrieb:


> Meine bringt zwischen 8000 und 12000 PPD. Habe nur Shader auf 1620. Rest ist orig.



kann ich auch bestätigen...bei mir sind die shader allerdings auf 1692 mhz getaktet und somit hab ich ein paar ppd mehr
aber auch nur wenn die "normalen" wus da sind und nicht so ne öde 511er


----------



## steffen0278 (19. Juli 2009)

Laufen die 1692 bei dir stabil? habe die 1620 nur erreicht, weil ich den Rest auch übertaktet hatte. eventuell komme ich mit den Shadern jetzt höher. mal gucken. Was für ne Karte hast du? ich hab ne Gainward mit Nvidia Layout.


----------



## CheGuarana (19. Juli 2009)

Er hat die Zotac mit dem (hässlichen) Aufkleber oben drauf.


----------



## The Ian (19. Juli 2009)

nix mit aufkleber...da ist ne wakü drauf so wie sich das gehört bei so nem hässlichen aufkleber^^...die 1692 laufen volkommen stabil auch unter fumark und sämtlichen spielen...leider kann ich den nächst höheren schritt von 17xx nicht gehen, das macht die karte bei belastung ne min mit dann gibts sowohl im falten als auch beim zocken fehler oder system reboot
meine karte ist generell start overclocket mit 756 MHz gpu; 1692 MHz shader; 1458 MHz ram...alles zu 100% stabil...erreicht durch voltmod, der ja bei der karte lächerlich einfach ist, und dank der wakü gut gekühlt wird (50-55°C unter volllast ist für volterhöhung und oc meiner meinung nach 1A)
ich könnte die spannung auch noch nen schritt höher nehmen, dann wären die 17xx ev drinne, habe aber angst, dass dann der ram zb zerschossen wird, da der dann auch ne volterhöhung abbekommt und relativ empfindlich auf spannungserhöhung reagiert


----------



## Fate T.H (19. Juli 2009)

Toxy schrieb:


> Leute ich habe gerade überlegt...
> 
> ...eine normale 295 sind doch zwei 260?! (2*260 á 6000PPD = 12000PPD)
> 
> ...



Nöö eine GTX295 ist wie 2x GTX275 mit gesenkten Taktraten.
Die GTX260 besitzt nur 192 Stream-Prozessoren die GTX275 besitzt 240 und die GTX295 2x240.


----------



## CheGuarana (19. Juli 2009)

Aha, ok, aber die Mars bringt trozdem mehr PPD bei gleichem Verbrauch oder?


----------



## Fate T.H (19. Juli 2009)

Nur solange die Shadertaktung höher liegt und ihr der Speicher nicht ausgeht wird sie mehr PPD bringen.
Nun aber da brauchen wir uns keine Gedanken machen da die Mars unbezahlbar ist wegen der limitierung auf 1000 Stück.


----------



## steffen0278 (19. Juli 2009)

Hab meine grad auf 1653 Shader gebracht. Lief aber nur ca 15 min. Danach Bluescreen. Hab sie jetzt wieder normal auf Shader 1620. Da weis ich das nix passiert auch nach einer Woche dauer falten. 

Bei der Mars soll das RAM ausgehen? Bei 4 GB VRAM???


----------



## Fate T.H (19. Juli 2009)

1. Meint solange man die Shader anheben würde bei einer GTX295 auf die der Mars und der normalen GTX295 nicht der Speicher ausgeht haut sie die gleichen PPD durch wie die Mars.

2. Die ASUS Mars hat keine 4GB oder ja doch zusammen gerechnet da es 2x 2GB sind. Davon abgesehen is es nur eine zeitfrage bis die GTX295 mit 3,5GB kommen könnte gibt ja auch GTX275 mit 1792MB VRAM.


Wie dem auch sei die Mars gehört eh zur gattung "Sachen die die Welt nicht braucht".


----------



## steffen0278 (19. Juli 2009)

Man den ganzen Tag schon die 511er am rechnen hier. Hat Stanford keine anderen mehr? 
Werde diese Wochen versuchen (wenn Hasi mitspielt und die Temps drausen so bleiben wie heute) den Rechner die ganze Woche über anzulassen. Mal wieder unter die Top20 kommen und ein paar Plätze gut machen. Sixten 31415 sitzt mir seit Tagen im Nacken.


----------



## MESeidel (19. Juli 2009)

ich hab ne 1888er vor 5h bekommen ...


----------



## schrotflinte56 (20. Juli 2009)

die 8800gt macht jetze nur noch 2d mit.
wenn man zoggen will produziert sie nur noch textur fehler

mfg


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Juli 2009)

schrotflinte56 schrieb:


> die 8800gt macht jetze nur noch 2d mit.
> wenn man zoggen will produziert sie nur noch textur fehler
> mfg


 
Maximal unschön - tut mir leid


----------



## steffen0278 (20. Juli 2009)

Bei dem Spiel kein Wunder


----------



## schrotflinte56 (20. Juli 2009)

@steffen0278
bei SIMS sieht das genauso aus

mfg


----------



## CheGuarana (20. Juli 2009)

Lol, ich würd die defekte kaufen, schreib mal PN - ich plane ein Video für YT da brauch ich viel Grakas :'D

EDIT: Deie Sig ist lol.


----------



## CheGuarana (20. Juli 2009)

Die letzten Tage war prima Folding Wetter 

Nur spielt meine Stromrechnung nich mit -.-


----------



## The Ian (20. Juli 2009)

jop schön kühle 19°C im zimmer trotz rechner auf volle pulle laufen lassen ist schon was feines


----------



## CheGuarana (20. Juli 2009)

Morgen kommt zu mir ein Typ, der hat seinen Rechner auseinandergebaut und bekommt ihn nimmer zusammen.

Wenn ich für ihr zusammengebaut habe, werd ich mal Fragen ob er auch folden möchte. :'D


----------



## ILAN12346 (20. Juli 2009)

Toxy schrieb:


> Lol, ich würd die defekte kaufen, schreib mal PN - ich plane ein Video für YT da brauch ich viel Grakas :'D


 
Aber nicht das du so massenverschrottung machst .__. also mit hamma druff oder anzünden oder under auto oder...... 

ich drauer jetzt noch um meine 1. "richtige" graka (7200GS) ich hab ne neue ---> ich schenk die 7200 nen friend --> der hat neue und hat die zerbrochen und in müll gehauen  

*schweigeminute für graka einleg*

MFG ILAN12346 (gegen Hardware-vergewaltigung )


----------



## CheGuarana (20. Juli 2009)

Ähm, nein. ICh möchte viele Grakas aus dem Fenster 30m in die tiefe werfen, das ganze Filmen und eine KArriere bei YT anfangen


----------



## The Ian (20. Juli 2009)

Oo...oO??


----------



## CheGuarana (20. Juli 2009)

Ähm, nein also erstmal möchte ich Fotos machen, für das teamVideo.
Dannach möchte ich Fotos machen, für meinen eigenen Wordpress-Style.

Und erst dann fliegen sei aus dem Fenster. Dabei wird es insgesamt drei Perspektiven geben. (Oben, Unten direkt drunter, und Unten weiter weg)


----------



## The Ian (20. Juli 2009)

na da bin ich ja mal gespannt was da mal rauskommt

sehe gerade dass ich hier auch noch ne alte (kaputte) 6800 rumliegen hab...man das warn noch zeiten mit 128mb ram^^ und nein ich geb die nicht weg...das ist die einzige nackte hardware die ich hab


----------



## CheGuarana (20. Juli 2009)

Ich wollte gerade Fragen 

Nein, mal im ernst. :'D
Ich hoffe voll, das der Typ mit dem Rechner ne 285 oder 275 oder 280 oder 260 oder 9800GTX(+) oder 9800GT oder 8800GT verbaut hat.


----------



## ILAN12346 (20. Juli 2009)

Toxy schrieb:


> Ich wollte gerade Fragen
> 
> Nein, mal im ernst. :'D
> Ich hoffe voll, das der Typ mit dem Rechner ne 285 oder 275 oder 280 oder 260 oder 9800GTX(+) oder 9800GT oder 8800GT verbaut hat.


 
naja der hat sicher ne 8400GS verbaut oder ne GT120  (dann können sich auch mal andere mit der missge**** graka rumschlagen.   Mein server läuft immer blau an  wegen diesem tollen stück technik )

nein im ernst, ich hoffe auch das der ne potente graka hat^^

um so mehr um so besser 


MFG ILAn12346


----------



## MESeidel (21. Juli 2009)

ich hab noch ne GTS-250 mit zerlegter Spannuingsversorgung.
Wäre auch was, wenn jemand einen Schlüsselanhänger aus dem 55nm g92 Chip machen will^^


----------



## schrotflinte56 (21. Juli 2009)

hab meinem bruder zum b-day einen r580 chip mit gravur der pro-registration für 3Dmark06 als schlüsselanhänger geschenkt

ps. die 8800gt hat derbst ne macke kein folding, keine games!
nur 2D aber komischerweise läuft cs1.6 das zählt wohl nicht als game??

mfg


----------



## caine2011 (21. Juli 2009)

mit folding laufen gamews nicht ohne schon?

mal einen anderen treiber probiert?


----------



## schrotflinte56 (21. Juli 2009)

ich meinte das nix mehr geht ausser 2d und cs1.6!?
alles schon probiert unzählige treiber, runtertakten und neues bios...

mfg


----------



## caine2011 (21. Juli 2009)

wie riecht die karte denn(klingt jetzt doof aber verschmorte hw riechst du schon wenn du nur die gehäusewand abnimmst)


----------



## schrotflinte56 (21. Juli 2009)

riecht nach gar nix...und ich habe glaub ich die letzten 2 monate dat gehäuse offen gehabt weil ich mit ram rumgespielt habe.
und habe auch keine schmor-gerüche vernommen aber das spulenfiepen der karte unter last hörte vor knapp 2 wochen auf.
das hatte ich eigtl. immer beim folden.

ps. eigtl. kenn ich graka fehler anders mit artefakte bei defekten ram und verzogener geometrie bei gpu aber das mit den texturen ist mir neu!

mfg


----------



## CheGuarana (21. Juli 2009)

Mh, noch Garantie?^^


----------



## caine2011 (21. Juli 2009)

wann trat der fehler das erste mal auf?


----------



## schrotflinte56 (21. Juli 2009)

gute frage? ich habe sie von thornscape erworben... ich frag den mal!
die fehler traten so ungefähr auch vor 2 wochen sporadisch auf....mmh
mfg


----------



## caine2011 (21. Juli 2009)

vlt gibts da ieien prob mit deinen ramexperiumenten(klingt unwahrscheinlich aber wer wieß?)


----------



## schrotflinte56 (21. Juli 2009)

daran kanns nicht liegen... 
hatte zwischendurch meine 3870 zum testen, drin ohne jegliche probleme!

mfg


----------



## caine2011 (21. Juli 2009)

wie siehts denn mit den temps aus?


----------



## schrotflinte56 (21. Juli 2009)

da ist ein accelero s1 rev.2 drauf , max temp. 58°

mfg


----------



## caine2011 (21. Juli 2009)

langsam bin ich mit dem latein am ende und die taktet normal?
windows mal neu aufgesetzt?


----------



## The Ian (21. Juli 2009)

also wenn keine garantie mehr ist (was ja eigendlich schon verfallen sein sollte weil n anderer lüfter drauf ist, oder ist der standart dort drauf) kannste ja mal das ding backen...ev funzt es danach wieder


----------



## schrotflinte56 (21. Juli 2009)

die karte läuft mit standard werks oc mit original accelero drauf...
das mit dem backofen kann ja auch keine endgültige lösung sein aber daran gedacht hab ich schon^^
das doofe ist das die karte erst vor einem jahr gekauft wurde und daher noch garantie hat aber ist ja e-bug zwischenzeitlich pleite gegangen und die wollen nix mehr mit dem alten zu haben jetzt wo jemand neues dien wieder eröffnet hat...

mfg


----------



## Gohan (21. Juli 2009)

naja, sonst ma nvidia anschreiben. Garantie besteht ja trotzdem noch. bei mir hat das ma mitm mobo geklappt. hab das direkt an gigabyte geschickt...


----------



## schrotflinte56 (21. Juli 2009)

ich werd es mal bei ECS probieren...
danke für eure hilfe jungs

mfg


----------



## CheGuarana (21. Juli 2009)

Auf meiner 8800GT laufen keine zwe Clienten, der zweite schmiert immer ab -.-


----------



## Gohan (21. Juli 2009)

hm, bei mit gings am anfang auch nich... aber mit "-local -gpu 1 -verbosity 9" gehts

und ma treiber updaten!


----------



## CheGuarana (21. Juli 2009)

Hab ich schon.
Ausserdem ist es ja kein zweiter GPU


----------



## Fate T.H (21. Juli 2009)

Schonmal dran gedacht das ihr einfach der VRAM ausgeht und dadurch es zu Fehlern kommen kann ?
Das kann ich manchmal sehen bei meiner GTX275 wenn ich versuche zwei 511er zu falten.
Er massiver PPD einbruch dann gute Nacht.


----------



## ILAN12346 (21. Juli 2009)

kann man den ca. sagen wv Vram die einzelnen clients brauchen?

edit: sry^^ hab nicht client sondern WU gemeind^^

MFG ILAn12346


----------



## Fate T.H (21. Juli 2009)

Das liegt nicht direkt am Klient sondern an der jeweiligen WU.

Schonmal darauf geachtet was so in der Konsole angezeigt wird ?
Da steht sowas wie z.B. -> decompressed_data_size=357580 , ich geh mal davon aus es eine KByte angabe ist.

Das könnte hinkommen denn wenn ich die angabe für 2x 511er zusammen rechne belegen die mehr VRAM als die GTX275 zur verfügung hat.


----------



## The Ian (21. Juli 2009)

ich hab gerade ne 1888er am laufen und die braucht ca 430mb vram ist doch schon ne ganze menge


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Juli 2009)

Richtig
Der Client ist zwar in der Lage einen (kleineren) Teil auszulagern aber, um obiges Bespiel zu nehmen
2 x 1888er auf einer 512er Karte gleich / führt zu
- im Normalfall Absturz nach einer gewissen Laufzeit (gemeinerweise nicht gleich zu Anfang)
- selten mal extreme Verlangsamung aber kein Absturz

Die zweite Version führt manchmal auch dazu, dass sich die GraKa *danach* "verhaspelt" und dann scheinbar grundlos EUE's produziert


----------



## ILAN12346 (21. Juli 2009)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Richtig
> Der Client ist zwar in der Lage einen (kleineren) Teil auszulagern aber, um obiges Bespiel zu nehmen
> 2 x 1888er auf einer 512er Karte gleich / führt zu
> - im Normalfall Absturz nach einer gewissen Laufzeit (gemeinerweise nicht gleich zu Anfang)
> ...


 
.__. was sind "EUE´s" 

und kennt jmd. ein tool zum auslesen des "Vram-usage" meiner HD ??

hab schon 2 tools versucht (mem-watch und everest) die tun aber nicht 

MFG ILAN12346 (hab bei meiner frage auch WU´s und nicht clients gemeind^^)


----------



## The Ian (21. Juli 2009)

wie wärs mit dem tollen rivatuner...der liest dir zo ziehmlich alles aus

eue´s sind early unit ends also zu frühes ende der berechneten einheit aufgrund eines rechenfehlers


----------



## ILAN12346 (21. Juli 2009)

hm, rivatuner tut glaube auchnit, naja ich guck mir das mal an wenn ich zuhause bin.

naja meine GT120 macht immer "EUE´s" hatte erst eine WU fertiggerechnet

und zz. kämpft die mit ner 511er^^

MFg ILAn12346


----------



## Fate T.H (21. Juli 2009)

Also das mit RivaTuner kann man vergessen also ich habe bis jetzt noch keinen gefunden der
es vernünftig nutzen kann seit Vista speziell bei 64-Bit.


----------



## CheGuarana (21. Juli 2009)

Bei mir (Vista HP 64) geht RivaTuner excellent.


----------



## ILAN12346 (21. Juli 2009)

ja, bei NV´s tut das ja alles aber ich hab ja ne ATI 

MFg ILAN12346


----------



## CheGuarana (21. Juli 2009)

Ging mit meiner 3870X2 damals auch


----------



## The Ian (21. Juli 2009)

ev der ati dingens noch (das mit dem fellwürfel) aber ka ober der das auslesn kann...sonnst wüsst ich dann auch nichts mehr


----------



## Fate T.H (21. Juli 2009)

Toxy schrieb:


> Bei mir (Vista HP 64) geht RivaTuner excellent.



Komisch dann frag ich mich warum es bei meiner GTX nicht tut. -.-


----------



## nfsgame (21. Juli 2009)

Also meines Wissens nach funktioniert das Auslesen des Videospeichers per RivaTuner nur unter XP. Das steht aber glaub ich auch irgendwo wenn man die Option aktivieren will .

Achso: Weiß jemand nen gutes Board für nen i7? Mein Q6700 macht nämlich solangsam die Beine lang .


----------



## CheGuarana (21. Juli 2009)

"Beine lang"?

Wachsen die PINs?


----------



## nfsgame (21. Juli 2009)

Neenee, der gibt den Löffel ab .


----------



## madgerrit39 (21. Juli 2009)

Der Caine schickte mir letztens diesen Link.

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,68...ainboard/News/

Willst du mit der maschine "auch falten" oder  "nur falten" ???


----------



## The Ian (21. Juli 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Achso: Weiß jemand nen gutes Board für nen i7? Mein Q6700 macht nämlich solangsam die Beine lang .



also wenn ich mir jetzt eins holen würde/müsste, dann würde ich das hier nehmen


----------



## ILAN12346 (21. Juli 2009)

Toxy schrieb:


> "Beine lang"?
> 
> Wachsen die PINs?


 
aber 775 cpu´s haben doch garkeine pins 

MFG ILAN12346


----------



## CheGuarana (21. Juli 2009)

oO

Hättest du dazu guten Grund? Ich würde grundsätzlich dieses mit 6 Slots nehmen, wie auf dem Bild vor einiger Zeit...(das mit 6 98GX2)

@ILAN: Ja, stimmt! Ich intel noob! :wand:


----------



## nfsgame (21. Juli 2009)

madgerrit39 schrieb:


> Der Caine schickte mir letztens diesen Link.
> 
> http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,68...ainboard/News/
> 
> Willst du mit der maschine "auch falten" oder  "nur falten" ???


Wenn ich gemeint bin, ich will "auch falten" . Soll auch zum Zocken sein das Sys.



Toxy schrieb:


> oO
> 
> *Hättest du dazu guten Grund? Ich würde grundsätzlich dieses mit 6 Slots nehmen, wie auf dem Bild vor einiger Zeit...(das mit 6 98GX2)*
> 
> @ILAN: Ja, stimmt! Ich intel noob! :wand:



Das ASUS P6T7? Das ist doch ein kleinwenig teuer .


----------



## ILAN12346 (21. Juli 2009)

öhhm ich glaube das mit 6 GX2 tut nicht wegen doppelter bauhöhe, oder o.O

MFG ILAN12346


----------



## nfsgame (21. Juli 2009)

Mit Risercards geht das.


----------



## ILAN12346 (21. Juli 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Mit Risercards geht das.


 

*google frag*..

asso die dinger, hab ich hir auf arbeit sogar runfligen^^

hatt vllt. jmd. nen link zu dem 6 GX2 bild .__.
würte ich echt mal gerne sehen 

MFG ILAN12346


----------



## Henninges (21. Juli 2009)

bin wieder dabei...doofe sache, wenn man vergisst in den energieeinstellungen die option "standby nach 1 stunde" nicht abzuwählen...gell ?

keep folding on !


----------



## MESeidel (21. Juli 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Mit Risercards geht das.



Aber das BIOS machts nicht mit
hatten wir das nicht schon öfters?




ILAN12346 schrieb:


> hatt vllt. jmd. nen link zu dem 6 GX2 bild .__.
> würte ich echt mal gerne sehen



original quelle (ja schlagt mich, ich bin dort angemeldet):
http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-folding-home-team/486609-gpu-milking-machine.html


----------



## madgerrit39 (21. Juli 2009)

ja.... ASUS ist sccon recht geil.
Sitze hier mit meinem 6 Asus in Folge. Solide, schnell und meist ein geiles BIOS.


----------



## CheGuarana (21. Juli 2009)

Ja, das ist das Bild, allerding hab ich es vorvorgestern hier gepostet. 

@MEseidel -> Ich auch, aber unter anderem Namen


----------



## The Ian (21. Juli 2009)

Toxy schrieb:


> oO
> Hättest du dazu guten Grund? Ich würde grundsätzlich dieses mit 6 Slots nehmen, wie auf dem Bild vor einiger Zeit...(das mit 6 98GX2)



ja hätte ich...ich habe ja auch geschrieben, wenn ich mir eins holen würde, dann würde ich dieses nehmen, aus dem grund, dass es für einen spiele/normalen rechner tauglicher wäre, da bei mir neben ner graka noch ne soundkarte und ne tv-karte rein müsste und das wäre bei diesem board gegeben, weiterhin kann man turch 3 pci-e slots durchaus sli verbauen (welche in meinem falle waküled wären und somit nur je einen slot belegen) und zuzüglich noch ne dritte graka (leise luftgekühlte, oder auch noch wassergekühlte) fürs falten
daraus entsteht dann ein rechner der sehr gute performence fürs zocken hat, auch fürs multimediale brauchbar ist und gleichzeitig auch ordentlich faltergebnisse liefern kann
deswegen ist dieses board MEINER meinung nach das beste, da ich mir nie einen reinen faltserver zulegen würde
für nen reinen faltserver wäre ein anderes board sicherlich besser, allerdings würde ich zumindest nicht so viel geld nur fürs falten ausgeben (weil man ist mit i7 ja schnell mal bei 600€ ohne gpu)...ich will ja auch was von der leistung haben, deswegen das board, weil es meinermeinung nach alles gute verbindet

so ausführliche beschreibung meines gedankenganges beendet^^
hatte mich damit schon mal intensiv auseinander gesetzt, weil ich mir mal so ein wie eben beschreibenen system zulegen wollte, dass dann aber in anbetracht der kosten gelassen habe (hatte damals noch keine wakü und die wäre für dieses vorhaben schon echt vorteilhaft


----------



## ILAN12346 (21. Juli 2009)

naja der 6 GX2 server is toll aber is nochnit das maximum xD

für den besten FAHserver ever brauch man "Asus P6T7 WS Supercomputer board" dann 7 asus GTX 295 "mars" und nen tollen i7 ....

o.O das wären dann doch ca. 130K PPD 

also wenn ihr ein reichen bekannten habt der am besten ne stromflat hat schwatzt ihn sonen kleinen office-PC aus den komponenten auf  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

EDIT: hab grade gesehen dass das mit der fälligkeit der WU an der meine GT120 rumkaut wohl nix wird. was is wenn man das nit rechtzeitig schafft??


MFg ILAn12346


----------



## The Ian (21. Juli 2009)

dann bekommste keine punkte...


----------



## MESeidel (21. Juli 2009)

Es gibt aber ein bevorzugte und eine endgültige Fälligkeit.
Bei überschreiten der endgültigen gibt's 0.
Wie viel PPD macht den die 120?

[EDIT]
@ILAN12346

6 oder 7 Dual GPUs sind praktisch nicht möglich.
Jeder der das probiert hat, ist gescheitert oder man hat nichts wieder gehört.
Ein paar Probleme:

Das System BIOS ist zu klein um die VGA BIOS der 12 GPUs zu laden
In der Regel wird nicht einmal der Bootvorgang abgeschlossen

6 GPUs ziehen bis zu 6x 75 (also 450W) über die PCI-Ex Ports
Das ist eine enorme Herausforderung an das Board Design
Wenn das Board da schwächelt, laufen die Karten bei F@h evtl. nicht stabil

Der Treiber muss 12 GPUs unterstützen und dabei fehlerfrei arbeiten
Theoretisch ist das nichts anderes, als 4
Aber die nVidia Treiber Entwickler haben selbst geschrieben, dass sie bei solchen Testsystemen auch kaum über die Boot Phase gekommen sind (siehe oben)
Und den Treiber deshalb nicht unter solchen Bedingungen getestet haben
Ich glaube in den Finalen Treibern werden deshalb nur 8 GPUs "unterstützt", um Fehler gleich zu vermeiden


----------



## caine2011 (21. Juli 2009)

he hört auf mit dem asus mb da ist ein ganzer nl beitrag drüber und der ist schon fast fertig....

sagt mir lieber wo ich eins zum testen herkrieg


----------



## CheGuarana (21. Juli 2009)

Der Schlüssel lautet: INTERNET


----------



## caine2011 (21. Juli 2009)

mk jetzt sag ich dir mal was ich davon halte: deine mudda

deine mutter schnallt sich doch ein fahrrad auf den rücken und denkt sie ist ein transformer


----------



## The Ian (21. Juli 2009)

was denn deine nicht??....man kinders...könnt ihr euch nicht gesittet unterhalten?


----------



## madgerrit39 (21. Juli 2009)

Meine ham wir in ne Kiste gelegt, die transformiert sich auch gerade.

RIP


----------



## caine2011 (21. Juli 2009)

können schon ich mache schließlich ausdruck und rechtschreibung im newsletter

aber wollen?

btt: weiß wer warum unter windows die zweite karte im pciex slot nicht erkannt wird?


----------



## ILAN12346 (21. Juli 2009)

nomma wegen fälligkeit, in 50 min is der bevorzugte und in 2H/30Min is die graka fertig, also ich bin knapp vorbei^^

aber ich hab noch 1D 55Min für den endgültigen. sihe hier

naja, egal^^

MFG ILAn12346


----------



## The Ian (21. Juli 2009)

na dann bekommste noch die punkte...entscheident ist die entgültige fälligkeit

ab morgen füh hats sichs erstmal ausgefaltet bei mir...bin für 2,5 wochen im urlaub


----------



## nichtraucher91 (21. Juli 2009)

weiter laufen lassen...

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## The Ian (21. Juli 2009)

na an mir solls nicht liegen und an meinem rechner auch nicht, nur da bewegen sich noch so 2 lebewesen in der wohnung, die das zu 200% nicht toll finden, wenn das ding, ohne dass ich zuhause bin, läuft
naja in nicht all zu ferne zukunft hab ich hoffentlich ne bleibe mit stromflat und dann ist wegfahren kein hinderungsgrund mehr fürs falten


----------



## nichtraucher91 (21. Juli 2009)

lass mich raten, Eltern?!
Kenne ich...

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## CheGuarana (22. Juli 2009)

ICh hab euch doch mal von dem Typ erzählt der mir seinen Rechner bringen wollte, weil er ihn nimmer zusammenbekommt.

Tja, gestern klingelte es 22Uhr und erbrachte sein Rechner -.-

AMD Sempron 1,x GHz
TNT2 64MB (o.ä.)
512MB DDR 400 RAM
...


----------



## caine2011 (22. Juli 2009)

wie geil 

hast ihm gesagt da kann man nichts machen, der patient ist an altersschwäche gestorben?


----------



## CheGuarana (22. Juli 2009)

Nein, ich bau ihm ihn zusammen und gebe ihm eine Empfehlung der "Rundumerneuerung" mit


----------



## Gohan (22. Juli 2009)

was war denn an hardware drin?


----------



## ILAN12346 (22. Juli 2009)

der hat den sicher auseinander gebaut um mutter zu sagen:"rechner putt, will nen neuen" naja mutter hat NEIN! gesagt...

TNT2 is schon hard xD

MFG ILAN12346


----------



## CheGuarana (22. Juli 2009)

Gut möglich ich werd ihm warscheinlich empfehlen:

5050e
9800GTX (aca GTS250)
und igendein gutes Board.

Ich werd ihn dann überreden so oft wie möglich zu folden und schwupp di wupp  hab ich 3k Punkte mehr.

Um Geld müsste sich seine Familie eh keine Sorgen machen...


----------



## caine2011 (22. Juli 2009)

jo toxy darf ich dich zum ersten "folding missionar" ernennen?

ähm meine frage wurde nicht so recht erötert: woran kann es liegen das eine graka im zweiten pciex nicht erkannt wird?


----------



## Gohan (22. Juli 2009)

Slot defekt. Hast Du ma probiert ne Karte nur in den zweiten Slot einzusetzen?


----------



## ILAN12346 (22. Juli 2009)

naja wie viele slots bzw lanes hast du den??

ich kann bei mir im bios einstellen ob 16/16/0/0 oder 16/8/8/0 oder 8/8/8/8 ...

vllt hast du auch was änliches im bios und es gibt keine lanes für den 2. slot

MFg ILAN12346


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Juli 2009)

Toxy schrieb:


> ... und erbrachte sein Rechner -.-


 
So, so, hat er seinen Rechner erbrochen 



Toxy schrieb:


> AMD Sempron 1,x GHz
> TNT2 64MB (o.ä.)
> 512MB DDR 400 RAM
> ...


 
Holla die Waldfee - Spitzenmaschine
Schau dann auf jeden Fall auch noch ob das Netzteil ausreicht


----------



## CheGuarana (22. Juli 2009)

@ Caine: Board? Bei meinem ging alles.

@ Bumblebee: er [pause] brachte 

WElches NT? Da ist ein 350W Nixname () eingebaut, da muss ein neues her


----------



## caine2011 (22. Juli 2009)

PC Games Hardware Preisvergleich: Jetway MA3-79GDG Combo, 790GX (dual PC2-8500U DDR2/dual PC3-10667U DDR3) / EU

das ist das board


----------



## ILAN12346 (22. Juli 2009)

AHAA ich habs 

nur der 1. ist ein richtiger PCIe x16 der zweite ist nur ein PCIe x8 in nem x16 slot ^^



> Erweiterungsslots: 2x PCIe 2.0 x16 (*elektrisch* nur x8),


 
du hast 100%-ig auf dem 1. 16 lanes und auf dem 2. 0 also tut die 2. graka logischerweise nit.

am besten ist du guckst mal in GPU-z mit wie vielen lanes deine 1. graka angebunten ist wenn da "PCI-E x16 @ x16" steht dann 
such mal e bisal im bios da müste man einstelen können das du 8/8 hast und nicht (wie ATM) 16/0

wenn da "PCI-E x16 @ x8" steht dann, naja hab ich auch kp was da los ist. .__.

MFG ILAn12346


----------



## CheGuarana (22. Juli 2009)

Aösp eigentlich müsste sowas das Board selbst machen :?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (22. Juli 2009)

Lecker, ich bekomme seit heute morgen nur 472'er oder 1888'er 

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## ILAN12346 (22. Juli 2009)

Toxy schrieb:


> Aösp eigentlich müsste sowas das Board selbst machen :?


 
hmm, stimmt eig. ich kann auch einfach auto machen und dann müsste das tun.

aber naja es gibbt leute (is nix schlechtes, wenn das auf einige von euch zutrifft  ) die es nicht abhaben können wenn im bios iwo "auto" steht und alles schön nach dem motto "ich weiß ja was das alles heißt" alle settings von hand setzten müssen.....



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Lecker, ich bekomme seit heute morgen nur 472'er oder 1888'er


 
und ich sitz seit heute morgen 9:00 hir auf arbeit und hab eig. NÜX zu tun .___. *langweihl* naja der P4 im arbeitsrechner is nu schon bei 27% von ner "742er" WU (der rechnet seit montag)

MFG ILAN12346 (hab ganz viel "auto" im bios )


----------



## madgerrit39 (22. Juli 2009)

Das sind dann die , die im KFZ das ABS auch manuell machen, weil sie im Auto nix mit "Auto" am Hut haben.


----------



## CheGuarana (22. Juli 2009)

@ILAN: MAchst du das jetzt per USB Stick?!


----------



## ILAN12346 (22. Juli 2009)

das mit der arbeitspentium4 WU ??

nope, kam nit dazu.

bin mit chef noch zu nen kunden gefahren und da das länger gedauert hat, hat er mich gleich nachhause gefahren^^

hab btw nu 32% bei der WU, der P4 in fahmon is der meines servers.

aber morgen nem ich die nach arbeit mit nachhause und lass mein PII mal ran und dann am freitag noch ~6% vom "arbeitsP4" und der rest wirt dann @home mit PII gemacht ^___^

MFG ILAN12346


----------



## nichtraucher91 (22. Juli 2009)

Weis jemand von euch wie viele PPD ein Ion System in etwa bringen würde? Aber nur der Chipsatz

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## CheGuarana (22. Juli 2009)

Reallifestate,


----------



## ILAN12346 (22. Juli 2009)

Toxy schrieb:


> Reallifestate,


 
hab letzte zeit nix zu tun auf arbeit^^

und hab mit meinen lowyHTML können mal mein Fahmonlivestate erweitert 

und mein kleines script macht den rest 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja heute kam ein acer "revo" (sihe unten) und ich hab das teil mal geteste 

und bin grade dabei nen kleinen HTPC zu basteln (ITX boart + e7400+ATI HD 4habichvergessen ) 




nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Weis jemand von euch wie viele PPD ein Ion System in etwa bringen würde? Aber nur der Chipsatz
> 
> lg
> Nichtraucher91


 

ich, ich, ich^^

wir haben seit heute ein revo im regal rumstehen (sihe oben) xD 
ich teste morgen mal just 4u :3

edit: @Nichtraucher91,

naja ich meine GT120 is ne 95GT (nv hatte mal wieder langeweihle wie bei der GTS250 und der 98GT) und ion is ja ne 94GT. soweit sogut meine 120 macht nonOC (550MHz) ~850PPD (und OC 703 MHz ~ 1200 *FREU* ) da die 94GT lower is als die 95GT kann man vllt so mit 600-800 PPD rechnen.

aber wie gesagt, ich teste das morgen mal.

edit: nomma wegen CPU-client @ USB-stick, TUT  ohne probs^^

MFG ILAn12346 (revo+1080p=fail)


----------



## madgerrit39 (22. Juli 2009)

ist dei 94 ggf passiv gekühlt???

son Ding hab ich noch liegen, sollte sich mal als Physix karte bücken......

is aber low.


----------



## steffen0278 (22. Juli 2009)

Was ist eigendlich mit Standeck ,los?
Man hört nix mehr von ihm? Seine PPD sind auch im Keller. Schade um die GX2s


----------



## ILAN12346 (22. Juli 2009)

öhhm die GT120 (95GT) is naja, so eig aktiv aber der lüfter is soo klein (40mm) das man eig passiv sagen kann 

die GT120 sollte auch mal als physX-card dekratiert werden aber naja (vista + ati-treiber + NV-treiber = epicfail) sihe hir ^^

@ was is mit standeck: hab iwo aufgeschnappt das 2 gx2 putt sin .___.

MFG ILAn12346


----------



## steffen0278 (22. Juli 2009)

Von Hamartia hört man auch nix mehr. Komische Leute. Kaum machen die über 20000 PPD, schon ist Funkstille im Forum.


----------



## ILAN12346 (22. Juli 2009)

ich bleib euch treu, auch wenn ich iwann (sicher niemals .__. ) >20K PPD mach 

MFg ILAn12346


----------



## steffen0278 (22. Juli 2009)

Die nächsten Tage soll es bedeutend kühler werden. Dann rennt er wieder 20 Stunden am Tag. Eventuell, wenn Hasi friert, auch 24h. Ist ne prima Heizung


----------



## madgerrit39 (22. Juli 2009)

Wer bitte ist HASI???
Du läßt doch nicht etwa ein Nagetier im Faltraum/Spielzimmer/HerrenSalon/wieauchimmerdasbeidirheissenmag/.................?


----------



## madgerrit39 (22. Juli 2009)

<Hat Harmatia nicht auch Semesterholiday???>

nur mal so als Frage in den Raum geworfen????


----------



## CheGuarana (22. Juli 2009)

HASI, ist seine Frau/ Freundin.


----------



## MESeidel (23. Juli 2009)

steffen0278 schrieb:


> Von Hamartia hört man auch nix mehr. Komische Leute. Kaum machen die über 20000 PPD, schon ist Funkstille im Forum.



Er hat das Projekt auf jeden Fall nciht aufgegeben ;o)
Er arbeitet ja auch sehr aktiv am Newsletter mit.

Und ich hab seinen Grill im Flur liegen^^



madgerrit39 schrieb:


> <Hat Harmatia nicht auch Semesterholiday???>
> 
> nur mal so als Frage in den Raum geworfen????



kein Student, keine Sem-Ferien....


----------



## caine2011 (23. Juli 2009)

erstens 

@ilan: cool dass du aus plauen kommst, komme ursprüglich aus greiz 
und jo ihc bin ein ganz großer fan von "auto" im bios (außer bei dem multi meiner blacke ditions....)
da steht doch tatsächlich bei gpu-z der spaß auf 16 lanes obwohl auto im bios *grübel* sofort ins bios... keine einstellmöglichkeit....mist

@all: man wir dnicht komisch wenn man die 20k überschreitet, hamartia´s pc´s stehen bei mir also bin ich sozusagen der ansprechpartner was hamartia´s ppd angeht
was standeck angeht: ich finde es sehr schade dass er sich nciht meldet da ich das teamtreffen bei ihm in dachau organisiern wollte und von ihm bereits eine zusage hatte und nun aber glaube dass das ins wasser fällt????? 
wenn also jemand eine alternative hat wo er ca. 10 falter unterbringen kann so melde er sich bitte und außerdem vor dem aufwand sich nciht scheut...

mfg caine2011


----------



## CheGuarana (23. Juli 2009)

Wenn bei mir Sturmfrei ist...

...aber das dauert noch bisschen


----------



## Fate T.H (23. Juli 2009)

Hey hey immer geschmeidig bleiben Jungs, denke Standeck wird wohl seine gründe haben betreffend seiner Funkstille.


----------



## CheGuarana (23. Juli 2009)

@ILAN: Schreibste mal den Script um und schickst mir den?


----------



## nfsgame (23. Juli 2009)

Also ich könnte in den nächsten Tagen was fürs Treffen organisieren, da hatte ich mit SilentKilla schon drüber gesprochen. Das wäre dann aber in ner gaaaanz anderen Ecke als Dachau. Wäre im Raum Braunschweig, was aber denke ich mal optimaler sein wird, weils (grob übern Daumen gepeilt) Mittig(er) liegt. 
Würde pro Person allerdings 2-3€ Kosten und ich brauche dann ne verbindliche Zusage von mehreren Personen weils ja sonst unnütz wäre wenn da nur drei Leute hocken.
Also: Wer wäre bereit sich in Zug (Bahnhof ist vom "Veranstaltungsort" knappe 150m weit weg) oder ins Auto zu setzen und dort zu erscheinen?


----------



## ILAN12346 (23. Juli 2009)

Toxy schrieb:


> @ILAN: Schreibste mal den Script um und schickst mir den?


 

^__________________________^

kann ich machen, ich kann ja ein tab einbauen für "settings" dass man seine eigenen datein reinhauen kann, zz is das ja 100% auf mich zugeschnitten.

hab aber zz. noch einige probs. zb will das manchmal nicht uploaden oder die uhrzeit ist falsch. 

sagma mal so, bis zum wochenende müste das ohne bugs tun^^ dann kann ich dir das schicken 

MFg ILAN12346 (für iwas muss die Fachinfiausbilung ja gut sein  )


----------



## CheGuarana (23. Juli 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Also ich könnte in den nächsten Tagen was fürs Treffen organisieren, da hatte ich mit SilentKilla schon drüber gesprochen. Das wäre dann aber in ner gaaaanz anderen Ecke als Dachau. Wäre im Raum Braunschweig, was aber denke ich mal optimaler sein wird, weils (grob übern Daumen gepeilt) Mittig(er) liegt.
> Würde pro Person allerdings 2-3€ Kosten und ich brauche dann ne verbindliche Zusage von mehreren Personen weils ja sonst unnütz wäre wenn da nur drei Leute hocken.
> Also: Wer wäre bereit sich in Zug (Bahnhof ist vom "Veranstaltungsort" knappe 150m weit weg) oder ins Auto zu setzen und dort zu erscheinen?



Da fangen die Probleme schon an, so kurzfristig geht nicht.
Ich bräuchte eine Mitfahrgelegenheit bzw. Geld für Zug.


----------



## ILAN12346 (23. Juli 2009)

ich sitz hir grade für "nichtraucher" am acer Revo.... wegen PPD @ ION...
OMFG so ein haufen crap.......... 

edit: 
ATOM macht 90 PPD mit SMT an und 150 mit SMT aus (CPU-Client) 
ION macht NÜX... .___.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




edit²:  "-ForceGPU G80" FTW!! 

edit³ 

```
[14:51:24] + Attempting to get work packet
[14:51:24] - Connecting to assignment server
[14:51:25] + No appropriate work server was available; will try again in a bit.
[14:51:25] + Couldn't get work instructions.
[14:51:25] - Attempt #10 to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.
```
tut doch nix D:
hab schon alles versucht

edit4: hehe ich mach hir voll die überstunden xD kann seit 16:30 los aber naja will revo ärgern 
aber ich mach nu los ^^
wenn mir jmd bis moin nen tipp geben kann wie ich "ION" zum falten bewegen kann, lasst es mich wissen ^^
aber heute noch da ich moin noch einen tag arbeite und dann 3 wochen urlaub 

edit5: erchtmal, guckt eusch mal den kack an der da schon so drauf is.....
ich hab NIX davon installiert, war alles schoin da >,...,< sogar die kack "google toolbar" und wer die idee hatte da vista raufzuballern gehört echt erschossen -.-



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


~4 min boottime... 

MFG ILAN12346 (REVO + Vista + KACK_Zeusch_was_vorinstallliert_ist + McAffe(e)_virusBLAH = EPIC_FAIL!!)


----------



## caine2011 (23. Juli 2009)

tipp:

-forcegpu nvidia_g80

dann läuft der mist 100%, musst aber auf die northbridge temp achten nicht das die überhitzt


----------



## Gohan (23. Juli 2009)

Hm, aber dass bei diesen ganzen Komplett-PCs immer viel Werbeschrottsoftware drauf is is doch klar. Das is nu ma so, wenn man sich den nich selber zusammen baut.

80 PPD pro atom-Core is aber normal. Einmal hatte ich glück und hatte ne WU, die hat unglaubliche 560 PPD pro virtuellem Kern gebracht. Hatte leider nur 2 Mal das Glück eine solche zu bekommen!

Aber der Fehlermeldung nach sieht das eher so aus, dass die Server grad keine Connections annehmen...


----------



## caine2011 (23. Juli 2009)

nein das ist der fehler wenn du dein cliuent dazu zwingst eine graka zu erkennen aber es falsch mnachst hatte dasselbe prob bei der integrierten graka des 750a chipsatzes


----------



## Fate T.H (23. Juli 2009)

Juhu endlich geschafft die Top 50 sind erreicht


----------



## caine2011 (23. Juli 2009)

glückwunsch


----------



## Fate T.H (23. Juli 2009)

Also spätestens ab jetzt wirds langweilig mit Plätze gut machen wenn ich mir mal so die Punktunterschiede anschaue ~40k für ein Platz *würg*


----------



## ILAN12346 (23. Juli 2009)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Juhu endlich geschafft die Top 50 sind erreicht


hgw 

naja das is ja nit mein revo, der steht so auf arbeit rum 
war mal ein "langeweihlekauf" von chef , klaube der is sogar schon @ ebay 

hab ja wegen "nichtrauer" geteste, er wollte wissen wie viel PPD die ion-plattform macht.

und dah ich eh nicht sooo viel zu tun hab, hab ich gleich mal getestet 

mal ne andere frage^^ 

mein kleines GT120erschen  wird genötigt ne 1888er wu zu falten, wird ja aber ehh nix bis zur abs. fälligkeit .___.

ich hab schon alles versucht, sogar client gelöscht und neu geloadete, der loadet immer die gleiche wieter, kann ich nit iwi ne neue anfordern?? 


MFG ILAn12346


----------



## Fate T.H (23. Juli 2009)

Normal reicht es aus den work ordner zu löschen + queue.dat + unitinfo.txt
Wobei ich immer den Local Flag nutze und somit alles immer im Installationordner bleibt.
Ob es noch woanders was ablegt bei nichtgebrauch des Flags kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## ILAN12346 (23. Juli 2009)

hm, work und queue.dat is weg aber unitinfn war glaube garnit da.. 


edit: hmm, vllt sollte ich warten bis ne unitinfo.txt da is und dann work und BLAHdat löschen 

edit²: *freu* aufeinmal tuts, ohne 1888-kack, die kann ich machen wenn ich die 98GT hab

hab btw. gleich noch "-forcegpu nvidia_g80" reingehauen, was macht der client nu eig anders wenn er davon ausgeht das ich einen g80 gpu hab?

MFG ILAN12346


----------



## caine2011 (23. Juli 2009)

naja wenn duz forcegpu g80 draufwirfst sagst du dem gar nichts, dfas ist kein falscher aber auch kein gültiger befehl...endlosschleife

wenn du das nvidia hinzufügst zwingst du den client eine nvidia karte zu erkennen


----------



## ILAN12346 (23. Juli 2009)

caine2011 schrieb:


> naja wenn duz forcegpu g80 draufwirfst sagst du dem gar nichts, dfas ist kein falscher aber auch kein gültiger befehl...endlosschleife
> 
> wenn du das nvidia hinzufügst zwingst du den client eine nvidia karte zu erkennen


 
ja, hab ich ja soweit verstanden, tut ja nu auch aber was macht der client dann anders??

was mir so aufgefallen ist (is entweder wegen console-client oder "force..." vllt ises auch wegen der aktuellen WU) :

1. 15°C weniger GPU-temp (waren immer ~ 60° nu sind es nur 45)
2. 1400 PPD (war sonst immer ~ 1000)

klaube 1. is wegen console und 2. wegen der wu. kann das sein??

MFG ILAn12346


----------



## caine2011 (23. Juli 2009)

liegt an der wu denk ich mal ist es eine mit 353 pkt.?
dann hast du deine erklärung: die brauchen weniger strom(ergo weniger wärme), und bringen in etwa die 1.4fache ppd

legt weder an console noch an flags


----------



## ILAN12346 (24. Juli 2009)

472 p. hm, naja egal^^

MFG ILAN12346 (gn8@all)


----------



## caine2011 (24. Juli 2009)

solang es keine 511er ist weil die iwie hässlich sind und keine ppd bringen und gleichzeiotig schweineviel strom ziehen und wärme entwickeln


----------



## ILAN12346 (24. Juli 2009)

so, hab revo nomma mit "forceBLAh" falten lassen, also ion macht 680 PPD (war ne 511er)

MFG ILAn12346


----------



## CheGuarana (24. Juli 2009)

Kann ich eigentlich nen Kern meines V-Servers falten lassen???

@ILAN: "CPU Client @ USB-Stick"


----------



## ILAN12346 (24. Juli 2009)

Toxy schrieb:


> @ILAN: "CPU Client @ USB-Stick"


 

hehe, das is cool, der is atm wieter am arbeitsPC, tut top ohne probleme^^

btw, das müste eig ja auch mit GPU gehen, aber 1. muss "forcebalh80blupp" als flag rein und 2. immer ne cudafäige graka ran, aber müsste doch eig, tun 

hab nur eine NV im haus --> kann nit testen 

ich geh heute zu nem friend der ne GTX285 hat da nem ich mal mein gpu-client mit, mitdem sich atm meine gt120 rumschlägt 

 Folding@home-Portable

edit: -.- meine gt is grade wieder mal doof ! >,...,<



> [13:14:49] Folding@home Core Shutdown: EARLY_UNIT_END
> [13:33:50] Folding@home Core Shutdown: UNSTABLE_MACHINE
> [13:43:03] Folding@home Core Shutdown: EARLY_UNIT_END
> [13:54:57] Folding@home Core Shutdown: UNSTABLE_MACHIN
> [14:16:36] Folding@home Core Shutdown: UNSTABLE_MACHINE


 
is aber alles stable, hab testweise überall -100MHz drinn, und trotzdem UNSTABLE o.O ??! 

edit³: hmm, was sind "NANs"?



> [14:27:39] Completed 2%
> [14:27:40] mdrun_gpu returned
> [14:27:40] NANs detected on GPU
> [14:27:40]
> [14:27:40] Folding@home Core Shutdown: UNSTABLE_MACHINE


 
fals es hilft, ich hab forceware 185, mittlerweile -100MHz @GPU/MEM und temp is ca. 55° naja und is ne GT120 (langsam hasse ich das teil -.-)

mfg ilan12346 (o.O NANs)


----------



## CheGuarana (24. Juli 2009)

Kp...

Weiss jemand wie ich über die Linux Shell F@h installieren kann?  (Wills mal probieren)


----------



## MESeidel (24. Juli 2009)

easy
Folding@home - LinUNIGuide


----------



## nfsgame (24. Juli 2009)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...62970-teamtreffen-umorganisation-wichtig.html


----------



## Muschkote (24. Juli 2009)

Sorry, aber nachdem ich diese Zeilen von "ILAN12346" gerade gelesen habe (mehrfach), muss ich mich mal eben vom PC entfernen. Mir ist grade ganz übel geworden. Das kann unmöglich am Biergenuss liegen.:



> hehe, das is cool, der is atm wieter am arbeitsPC, tut top ohne probleme^^
> 
> btw, das müste eig ja auch mit GPU gehen, aber 1. muss "forcebalh80blupp" als flag rein und 2. immer ne cudafäige graka ran, aber müsste doch eig, tun
> 
> ...


----------



## nichtraucher91 (24. Juli 2009)

Noch jemand der die deutsche Sprache retten möchte?
*siehe meine Signatur*

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## nfsgame (24. Juli 2009)

@ nichtraucher91: Na liest du dich gerade durch ? Was ist den bei dem Telefonat wegen dem 14ten (wars das Datum) herausgekommen?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (24. Juli 2009)

NIX! ich kann nicht alle erreichen... Einer sitzt auf'm frankfurter Flughafen mit der DSLR im Anschlag und hat natürlich sein Handy aus... bis Montag ist er also nicht erreichbar...

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## nfsgame (24. Juli 2009)

Hmm, OK. Wir schreiben uns bis dahin bestimmt noch über ICQ.


----------



## Muschkote (24. Juli 2009)

@nichtraucher91
An deiner Signatur ist ja nix weiter auszusetzen, sie ist lesbar und verständlich, bis auf einen Fehler. (Ich denke mal der ist nicht beabsichtigt) 





> Die deutsche Rechtschreibung ist Freeware, du darfst sie kostenlos nutzen. Allerdings ist sie nicht Open Source, d.h. Du darfst sie nicht verändern oder in veränderter Form veröffentlichen.
> Standart ist der neue Standard, stabiel ist heute stabil, übertacktet *wir* alles was einen Takt hat und es heißt die CPU!
> Bildung ist kostenlos, bei einigen jedoch war sie umsonst


----------



## nfsgame (24. Juli 2009)

@Muschkote: Hast du den Thread hier schon entdeckt: 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...reffen-umorganisation-wichtig.html#post973987
?


----------



## ILAN12346 (24. Juli 2009)

Muschkote schrieb:


> Sorry, aber nachdem ich diese Zeilen von "ILAN12346" gerade gelesen habe (mehrfach), muss ich mich mal eben vom PC entfernen. Mir ist grade ganz übel geworden. Das kann unmöglich am Biergenuss liegen.:


 

._____________________________________________.

Man klaubt es kaum, aber ich hab eine 2 in Deutsch (gehabt, also auf dem Abschlusszeugnis  ) 

Ich bin meist nur zu faul so schön Hochdeutsch zu schreiben wie gerade in diesem, meinem kommentar. 

mit Freundlichen Grüßen: ILAN12346  (Ist es so besser?)


----------



## CheGuarana (24. Juli 2009)

> mit Freundlichen Grüßen



Wie sind die Grüße? -> freundlich -> Die Grüße sind freundlich -> "mit freundlichen Grüßen"


----------



## nichtraucher91 (24. Juli 2009)

klaubt = glaubt?

Aber ja, es wäre schöner, wenn du Hochdeutsch schreibst. Danke.

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## ILAN12346 (24. Juli 2009)

Ich achte zukünftig darauf 

MFG ILAN12346


----------



## steffen0278 (24. Juli 2009)




----------



## CheGuarana (25. Juli 2009)

@ ILAN: Das Statusbild ist echt gut xDD


----------



## CeresPK (25. Juli 2009)

Hallöchen 

Ich will mich auch mal wieder hier melden.
Da ich ja nun seit gut einem Jahr nichtmehr ernsthaft mit gefaltet habe, dachte ich mir: Fang doch mal wieder an

Und ich glaube diesmal ists wieder was ernsteres 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg Ceres


Edith sagt:
ca.9000ppd sollten ja vorerst reichen


----------



## nfsgame (25. Juli 2009)

Cool das es dich auch noch gibt  .


----------



## ILAN12346 (25. Juli 2009)

Toxy schrieb:


> @ ILAN: Das Statusbild ist echt gut xDD


 





CeresPK schrieb:


> Edith sagt:
> ca.9000ppd sollten ja vorerst reichen


 
hi, wellcome back  

Ich hab zurzeit ca. 4000PPD und wenn ich meine 98GT hab , was in einer woche der fall sein wird, geht´s richtig los  mit 8000PPD .___.

MFG ILAN12346


----------



## CeresPK (25. Juli 2009)

naja meine GTX275 macht ja alleine schon 8700ppd (richtige WU vorrausgesetzt )

und der Phenom macht mit der aktuellen WU auch nochmal 700ppd  (oder vertue ich mich da jetzt )


----------



## ILAN12346 (25. Juli 2009)

hmm, mit cpu-client sind es ~700PPD 
aber mit SMP-client ~ 2000 :O

naja ich hab auch nur CPU weil mit jedem GPU-Client ein CPU-kern voll ausgelastet ist.
bei mir bzw. bei ATI :/

MFG ILAN12346


----------



## caine2011 (25. Juli 2009)

die cpu-last kriegst du weg bei ati wenn du die einstellungen aus dem ersten newsletter anwendest

welcome back CeresPK


----------



## CeresPK (25. Juli 2009)

su jetzt hab ich die 3. GPU WU angefangen 


thx


----------



## CrashStyle (25. Juli 2009)

Wie schaut es mit dem neuen Client ist der noch in entwicklung?


----------



## Gohan (25. Juli 2009)

Kurze Frage am Rande: So viele 511er wie momentan kommen lohnen sich doch 2 Clients auf einer 8800GT nich mehr, oder? Bei mir bricht da die Faltleistung immer massiv ein...


----------



## Muschkote (25. Juli 2009)

Mit 2 511ern auf einer GPU bricht jede Karte ein, weil diese schon mit einer von dieser Sorte am Anschlag rödelt. Selbst eine 511er mit einer beliebigen anderen ist ein Minusgeschäft, da ja wie schon gesagt eine von diesen Gulli-WUs die GPU komplett auslastet.


----------



## Fate T.H (25. Juli 2009)

Naja ich halte zwei Klients auf einer GPU eh für quatsch da man nie weiß wann mal wieder müll auftaucht, 
wo man wieder mit massiven einbrüchen bis hin zu instabilitäten fürchten muss.
Da is der vorteil von SMP des is wenigstens beständig.


----------



## CrashStyle (25. Juli 2009)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Wie schaut es mit dem neuen Client ist der noch in entwicklung?



Und zu meiner Frage?


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (25. Juli 2009)

Ich habe den SMP gelöscht, weil er immer wieder zu Freezes geführt hat. Sobald ich einen besseren CPU-Kühler habe, faltet der SMP aber wieder mit.


----------



## CheGuarana (26. Juli 2009)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Und zu meiner Frage?



Ist nicht in der mache, war ein reinfall


----------



## CrashStyle (26. Juli 2009)

Toxy schrieb:


> Ist nicht in der mache, war ein reinfall



Echt! Schade wollte dan wieder mit machen.


----------



## CrashStyle (26. Juli 2009)

Wen das falten richtig und stabil laufen würde! Aber nein das tut es ja nicht!


----------



## Bumblebee (26. Juli 2009)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Naja ich halte zwei Klients auf einer GPU eh für quatsch da man nie weiß wann mal wieder müll auftaucht,
> wo man wieder mit massiven einbrüchen bis hin zu instabilitäten fürchten muss.


 
Da hast du im Prinzip recht
2 Clients auf der selben GPU lohnen sich nur wenn
- man >800 MB VRam hat
und
- am Gerät sitzt um gegebenenfalls (zB. 2 511er) einen auszuschalten

Wer "unüberwacht" faltet sollte nur 1 Client pro GPU laufen lassen


----------



## ILAN12346 (26. Juli 2009)

>...< das regt mich nu echt extrem auf!

ich hab GPU-client geschlossen (war bei 74%) und gezockt. ich öffne ihn wieter...

....Missing workfiles 

das is nu zum 3. mal HEUTE passiert...

bei jeden 2. mal schließen kommt eine Windows-fehlermeldung das "fahcore_11.exe" abgestürtzt ist.

MFG ILAn12346


----------



## caine2011 (26. Juli 2009)

auf einer amd karte?

habe genau dasselbe prob auf einer 4870 512 mit ccc 9.7...


----------



## ILAN12346 (26. Juli 2009)

das ist bei meiner HD4870 (1024)  passiert hab aber treiber ver. 9.6

MFG ILAn1346


----------



## caine2011 (26. Juli 2009)

hmmm ich weiß nur das meine 4850 monatelang durchlief ohne einmal abzustürzen e3gal ob man gezockt hat film angeguckt oder ka... und f@h nebenbei laufen lies
hat iwer ahnung wie es auf den 4890 läuft??

vlt. liegt es am ddr5?


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (26. Juli 2009)

Stanford sollte mal einen GPU-Client programmieren, der wirklich nur die nicht anderweitig benutzte GPU-Leistung nimmt, beim CPU-Client klappt das doch auch. So muss ich immer F@H ausschalten, wenn ich mal ein Video sehen will. Gleiches gilt für Google Earth, Solitär und besonders VisualBoy Advance. Das Ausschalten ist lästig und es gehen so viele Punkte flöten.


----------



## CheGuarana (26. Juli 2009)

A S L O !

B e i m i r i s t d a s n i c h t s o ? !

A b e r d a s f ü g t i m m e r k o m i s c h e l e e r z e i c h e n e i n ? ! : u g l y :


----------



## ILAN12346 (27. Juli 2009)

ich kann alles machen wenn F@H an is auf graka, auch bei 2 GPU-clients.
sogar zocken, aber ich hab ziemlich genau die leistung meiner alten x1900XTX (hab in 3Dmark03 mit 2 clients 22K die hatte meine x1900XTX auch :V ) für die games
das reicht zwa locker für css, Garry´s mod und lastcaos aber wenn ich mal UT3 oder crysis zocken will (eigentlich sehr offt) muss ich die GPU-clients beenden und dann is bei jetem 2. mal die "fahcore_11.exe" gechrasht. beim nästen start der clients kommt "missing workfiles" und das is echt mieß >..<

MFG ILAN12346


----------



## Fate T.H (27. Juli 2009)

Leute keine ahnung ob ihr es mitgekriegt habt aber es wurde ein kleines geheimnis gelüftet durch die PandeGroup.

Und zwar ging es um den User PDC aus dem PandeLab Team. Ja genau der im 3 Std. takt 50k PPD gemacht hat.

Dies war ein Anonymer Spender der zuerst unter Anonymus geführt wurde und nachher umbenannt wurde zu PDC.
Bei dem Teilnehmer waren zu jeder zeit zwischen 100-400 8-Kern-Klienten aktiv (800-3200 Kerne insgesammt),
die an den Projekten P2681 und P2682 (jeweils 25k PPD wert) gearbeitet haben.

Diese Projekte wurden jetzt auch freigegeben sie haben nur mordsmäßige anforderungen.

- 8 reale Kerne min. 2,4GHz (Core i7 Besitzer können es auch versuchen nur muss dieser entsprechend schnell sein um die fehlenden realen Kerne auszugleichen)
- Min. 0,5GB RAM / Besser 0,75GB RAM / Genug ab 1GB RAM pro aktivem Core.
- Linux / MacOSX wegen dem A2 Core.


----------



## Gohan (27. Juli 2009)

Hossa, is ja fast wie mein Rechner... Schön wärs... Der soll auch ma für uns Spenden!


----------



## DesGrauens (27. Juli 2009)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Leute keine ahnung ob ihr es mitgekriegt habt aber es wurde ein kleines geheimnis gelüftet durch die PandeGroup.
> 
> Und zwar ging es um den User PDC aus dem PandeLab Team. Ja genau der im 3 Std. takt 50k PPD gemacht hat.
> 
> ...



das erklärt einiges. ich hab gestern vormittag meine klients kontrolliert und dabei festgestellt das klient 3 an einem projekt arbeitet das riesig war.
hatte eine deadline von knapp drei tagen.
mein i7 @3.6 bräuchte aber knapp 5tage. fahmon wusste nicht wieviel punkte es dafür gibt. 
hab das ding gelöscht da ich die deadline eh nicht geschaft hätte.


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Juli 2009)

Das glaub ich jetzt aber nicht (wirklich) 
So "gestandene" Falter wie AM-Subaru und DesGrauens haben das überlesen 

Die "Nachricht" ist doch eigentlich schon ordentlich angestaubt - ich such mal die Seite / den Post dazu ... momentito

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...gh-folding-home-thread-ii-471.html#post956246 <-- da isser


----------



## vodun (27. Juli 2009)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Stanford sollte mal einen GPU-Client programmieren, der wirklich nur die nicht anderweitig benutzte GPU-Leistung nimmt, beim CPU-Client klappt das doch auch. So muss ich immer F@H ausschalten, wenn ich mal ein Video sehen will. Gleiches gilt für Google Earth, Solitär und besonders VisualBoy Advance. Das Ausschalten ist lästig und es gehen so viele Punkte flöten.



naja das prob kenn ich auch nur ich hab eine NV Karte und videos kann ich mir ansehen aber google Earth oder andere sachen zack boom Blue Sreen läst grüßen.Frag mich auch ob es da ein Patentrezept gibt wie man das wech bekommt.


----------



## Fate T.H (27. Juli 2009)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Das glaub ich jetzt aber nicht (wirklich)
> So "gestandene" Falter wie AM-Subaru und DesGrauens haben das überlesen
> 
> Die "Nachricht" ist doch eigentlich schon ordentlich angestaubt - ich such mal die Seite / den Post dazu ... momentito
> ...



Nun ja bin auch nur ein Mensch 

Was aber interessanter ist das die man auch ausprobieren kann die Projekte nur leider müsste ich dafür Linux native ausführen.
Darauf hab ich kein Bock ^^


----------



## nichtraucher91 (28. Juli 2009)

Meine güte hier steppt ja mal wieder der Bär 

Ich hab grade meine Energieaufnahme beim Falten unter Falten-Settings () gemessen.

Intel C2D E4300 @ FSB: 166MHz Multi: 6-9 VCore: 0,925V 
2x 1GB DDR2 667MHz 1,8V
Geforce 8800GT @ 650/1748/950
3x Lüfter @ 7V, 1x CPU-Lüfter am Mobo
2x HDD, 1x DVD

--> 154Watt beim falten (+ iTunes, FF3.5) und 97Watt im Idle

Edit: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...ad-zum-stromverbrauch-unter-folding-home.html
Wusste doch das es dafür ein Thread gibt 


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Henninges (28. Juli 2009)

yo...mein nightfolder genehmigt sich 146w :

celero430@1.2ghz@1.08v, 2x1gb gskill@1.8v, gf9800gt@gpu300/shader1700/mem350, 60gb ide, 1x120mm top-blower@12v, 1x92mm front-sucker...*vermaledeites energievernichtungsmaschienchen*


----------



## CheGuarana (28. Juli 2009)

Kannst doch noch 1GB RAM rausnehmen


----------



## ILAN12346 (29. Juli 2009)

ich bestell mir glaube auch so ein "Watt-zähler". Wobei, ich will garnicht wissen wieviel bei mir durch die leitung geht .__.

MFG ILAN12347


----------



## vodun (29. Juli 2009)

Guten morgen erstmal
Ich hab mal ne frage zu dem thema http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/folding-home-pcgh-team-70335/46479-neue-gpu-cores.html ist das noch aktuell weil ich hatte bis jetzt noch kein einziges mal so ein teil.


----------



## Fate T.H (29. Juli 2009)

Liegt daran das du entweder keine Nvidia-Karte nutzt oder wenn du eine Nvidia-Karte hast dann nutzt du kein "-advmethods".


----------



## vodun (29. Juli 2009)

Hab's gefunden hab nämlich kein -advmethods dran

PS: Noch ne frage bringen die neuen Cores auch noch was anderes außer niedrigere Temps????


----------



## Fate T.H (29. Juli 2009)

Nö nicht wirklich. ^^


----------



## nfsgame (29. Juli 2009)

Ich hab meine CPU reanimiert. Hat mal wieder mehr Spannung gebraucht (bin inzwischen bei 1,5025V bei 3,6GHz  ) . Jetzt faltets wieder - mit 83°C auf den Kernen bei 100% Last (SMP + Graka).


----------



## CheGuarana (29. Juli 2009)

WAS?!?!

Wielange soll das noch gehen? lololol


----------



## nfsgame (29. Juli 2009)

Das muss irgendwie funktionieren. Und naja: Die Kerntemperatur bleibt ja wenigstens konstant .


----------



## Henninges (29. Juli 2009)

öhm,... meine 9800gtx faltet eine 1888er in fünf minuten pro"zent"...normal ?


----------



## Gohan (29. Juli 2009)

nfs, wieviel ppd machts du mitm smp? hab zum schluss mit 4 clients auf den grakas grad ma ca 1000ppd geschafft und das war mir der erhöhte stromverbrauch nich wert...


----------



## ILAN12346 (29. Juli 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ich hab meine CPU reanimiert. Hat mal wieder mehr Spannung gebraucht (bin inzwischen bei 1,5025V bei 3,6GHz  ) . Jetzt faltets wieder - mit 83°C auf den Kernen bei 100% Last (SMP + Graka).


 

wenn du nen intel hast: bisschen viel spannung fürn intel

und wenn du einen AMD hast: spannung is ok, hab auch manchmal 1.55V drinn aber temp, naja beim PII is 62° max tCase^^
MFG ILAN12346


----------



## madgerrit39 (29. Juli 2009)

@hennings

ja, 5 min pro prozent sind gut. meine 9800gx2 ( gleicher Chip, nur weniger Takt ) macht auch 5min/%


----------



## Henninges (29. Juli 2009)

ich meine es waren bei den letzten 1888ern immer 8 minuten...


----------



## Imens0 (29. Juli 2009)

ich hab bisschen mist gebaut. wenn ich mein fah client starte erstellt er immer auf dem desktop die dateien neu. also work ordner, core, etc. wie kann ich das wieder auf den ursprünglichen ort umstellen? also dokumente und einstellungen, halt standart pfad???


----------



## CheGuarana (30. Juli 2009)

-local wegmachen?


----------



## nfsgame (30. Juli 2009)

Gohan schrieb:


> nfs, wieviel ppd machts du mitm smp? hab zum schluss mit 4 clients auf den grakas grad ma ca 1000ppd geschafft und das war mir der erhöhte stromverbrauch nich wert...


Der SMP macht gerade 2900ppd. Graka macht 1500ppd (HD3870 mit Umgebungsvariablentuning).



> wenn du nen intel hast: bisschen viel spannung fürn intel


Es ist nen Intel . Ich kenne aber jemanden der hat seinen Q6600 seit Monaten auf 1,5V laufen und läuft immernoch wie ne eins .
Achso: Habt ihr schonmal nen GPU-Client gesehen der sich verhaspelt hat?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und bei mir sehen die Temps gerade so aus. Wer bietet mehr ?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CheGuarana (30. Juli 2009)

nfsgameXXX fehlt?!


----------



## nfsgame (30. Juli 2009)

Toxy schrieb:


> nfsgameXXX fehlt?!


 Wie meinst du?


----------



## Gohan (30. Juli 2009)

hm, ok, dann haben wohl die cpu_clients die PPD-Leistung stark gedrückt...


----------



## nfsgame (30. Juli 2009)

Du hast sicherlich den Linux SMP in ner VM genommen, oder? In dem Fall musst du die Priorität vom Core_11 oder Core_14 auf "Normal" stellen damit die GPU nicht einbricht.


----------



## Gohan (30. Juli 2009)

Hab mich an die Linux-VM noch nihc rangetraut. hatte keine Zeit dafür. Lass den ganz normal unter Windows laufen. Hatte aber zeitweilig an ner 1760er über 30 Stunden gerechnet...


----------



## nfsgame (30. Juli 2009)

Das kann doch nicht erst gemeint sein! 


```
[10:51:10] Completed 95%
[10:56:09] Completed 96%
[11:01:07] Completed 97%
[11:06:03] Completed 98%
[11:11:01] Completed 99%
[11:16:00] Completed 100%
[11:16:01] Run: exception thrown during GuardedRun
[11:16:01] Run: exception thrown in GuardedRun -- Gromacs cannot continue further.
[11:16:01] Going to send back what have done -- stepsTotalG=10000000
[11:16:01] Work fraction=1.0000 steps=10000000.
[11:16:05] logfile size=35388 infoLength=35388 edr=0 trr=23
[11:16:05] - Writing 35924 bytes of core data to disk...
[11:16:06] Done: 35412 -> 6760 (compressed to 19.0 percent)
[11:16:06]   ... Done.
[11:16:08] 
[11:16:08] Folding@home Core Shutdown: UNSTABLE_MACHINE
[11:16:13] CoreStatus = 7A (122)
[11:16:13] Sending work to server
[11:16:13] Project: 5738 (Run 2, Clone 91, Gen 214)
```


----------



## crackajack (30. Juli 2009)

100% und danach unstable ist echt nicht schlecht.

Hat der dann gar nicht mehr fertiggesendet? Normalerweise bekommt man ja anteilsmäßig, je nach Fortschritt, auch noch Punkte. Was bei 100% eh alles wäre.


----------



## Imens0 (30. Juli 2009)

Toxy schrieb:


> -local wegmachen?


hab ich gar nicht dran... ich hab jetzt die dateien aus dem roaming ordner auf den desktop verschoben damit wenigstens die angefangene wu fertig wird


----------



## CheGuarana (30. Juli 2009)

Dein dritter Rechner fehlt, meinte ich.


----------



## vodun (30. Juli 2009)

Achtet mal drauf wann ich die datei Heruntergeladen haben soll xD.


----------



## caine2011 (30. Juli 2009)

das ist ganz normal wenn du was ander bios/windowszteit geändert hats, da kommt fahmon nicht mehr klar


----------



## vodun (30. Juli 2009)

schade ich wollte euch etwas flaxen aber das es so krass ist hätte ich echt nicht gedacht weil das waren nur 30 Tage unterschied.


----------



## Bumblebee (31. Juli 2009)

vodun schrieb:


> Achtet mal drauf wann ich die datei Heruntergeladen haben soll xD.


 
Ja, ist immer wieder lustig - das
Habe schon vor Monaten gelacht - und seither immer wieder mal


----------



## nfsgame (31. Juli 2009)

Toxy schrieb:


> Dein dritter Rechner fehlt, meinte ich.


 Ja, hab ich inzwischen auch kapiert . Der musste vorrübergehend weichen für den Link zum Thread fürs Teamtreffen .


----------



## Julian Kruck (31. Juli 2009)

Hey jungs! hatte einige derbe probleme und zeitweise echt keine lust mehr was am pc zu machen. aber jetz konnte ich einige probleme lösen und im mom faltet mein amd X810 endlich da sich aber in der zeit meiner abstinenz einiges getan hat, möchte ich mich mal erkundigen ob sich schon was getan hat in sachen PPD bei ATI-Grakas?


----------



## vodun (31. Juli 2009)

Sagt mal ist das normal das man selbst wenn man schon locker 100 WU's gelöscht hat ( ich nehme grundsätzlich tagsüber keine 1888 an weil die mir zu lange dauern und ich nie bei so einem wetter weiß ob ich nicht in denn nächsten 8 STD denn PC mal abschalten muss ) immer noch nur 1888 WU's bekomme????

PS: Das liegt wie oben schon gesagt nicht am PPD verhältniss sondern einfach weil die mir zulange dauern zumindest am tage nachts ist es mir egal ich nehm ja schließlich selbst die 511 WU's und die sind bei PPD schließlich noch schlechter.


----------



## steffen0278 (31. Juli 2009)

Glückwunsch TheWasp zu P1


----------



## nfsgame (31. Juli 2009)

Wollte ich auch gerade schreiben. HAbs gerade gemerkt .
Glückwunsch!


Mal was anderes: Bekommt ihr WUs für den NV-GPU-Client?


----------



## CheGuarana (31. Juli 2009)

Ja!!!


----------



## Bumblebee (31. Juli 2009)

steffen0278 schrieb:


> Glückwunsch TheWasp zu P1


 


nfsgame schrieb:


> Wollte ich auch gerade schreiben. Habs gerade gemerkt .
> Glückwunsch!


 
Danke schön - Freunds
Was tut man nicht alles für das bisschen Rampenlicht


----------



## Henninges (31. Juli 2009)

herzlichen glückwunsch auch von mir...vielleicht schaffe ich es ja auch mal soweit...


----------



## vodun (31. Juli 2009)

Von Mir auch ein Herzlichen glückwunsch an dich TheWasp

PS: Noch ne frage wie hoch kann man max shader bei einer 65 nm und 192 shader GTX 260 ziehen ( hab da was gelesen das wenn ich die GPU selber langsamer mache und den speicher sogar noch mehr geht als normal  aber find es nicht mehr wieder )

Mist hab grad mal geschaut ob das prog von zotac überhaupt die 2 Graka im Nicht SLI modus angeht dem ist aber leider nicht so und jetzt wollte ich fragen ist es schlimm wenn eine schneller als die andere läuft also das F@H da dureinander kommtoder sowas???


----------



## MESeidel (31. Juli 2009)

yepp, Super Sache Bumblebee


----------



## CheGuarana (31. Juli 2009)

@ vodun: NImm doch RivaTuner...

//Hab die 250k geknackt.


----------



## vodun (31. Juli 2009)

@ Toxy das ging bei mir schon richtig in die hose weil die eine wurd nicht schneller sondern die andere langsamer und das knnte ich nur durch's neuinstallieren des treibers beheben.

PS: Glückwunsch auch an dich Natürlich


----------



## Muschkote (31. Juli 2009)

@vodun
Hallo, Ich hab bei mir auch eine GTX260(192) am rödeln und sie rödelt mit der Shader-Einstellung von 1436 im Rivatuner, was "echten" 1458 entspricht.
Das tut sie nun schon seit mehreren Monaten im 24/7 Betrieb. Eine höhere Einstellung führt unweigerlich zu "Unstable Mashine", ist also unbrauchbar.
Wenn ich zocken möchte, muss ich sogar noch einen Gang zurück schalten, da es sonst zu Grafikfehlern kommt. (Einstellung 1408 / "echt" 1404) GPU-Reduzierung bei gleichzeitiger Erhöhung des Shadertaktes führte bei mir zu keinem anderen Ergebnis. Ich hoffe, ich konnte etwas helfen.

@Bumblebee
Natürlich auch von mir ein grosses "Gratzi" an den neuen Teamleader!


----------



## vodun (31. Juli 2009)

Ich bedanke mich für denn tipp aber das Prob ist das ich ja 2 Karten hab aber naja nacher mal ausprobieren ob es klappt.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (1. August 2009)

Moinsen Falter^^...wollt nur mal verlauten lassen, dass ich aus meinem Zwangsurlaub zurück bin und der Server wieder läuft. Wollte ihn ja eigentlich durchlaufen lassen, doch dummerweise hat mein Vater das Inet abgeklemmt gehabt -.-


----------



## Henninges (1. August 2009)

wb...


----------



## Julian Kruck (1. August 2009)

Nochmal mei frage die unter den glückwünschen untergegangen is (auch von mir herzlichen glückwunsch natürlich!)

Wie schauts im mom mit den PPD bei ATI aus? Mittlerweile Crossfire?


----------



## Fate T.H (1. August 2009)

Die PPD bei ATI Karten (HD4870 2000-4000 PPD) is nach wie vor bescheiden und eher als ineffizent zu bezeichnen gegeüber Nvidia Karten.

Crossfire wird wohl genauso wenig unterstützt werden wie SLI.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (1. August 2009)

meiner faltet atm nicht. Ich hab Urlaub und da soll der Rechner nicht laufen. Hab auch frei fliegende Tiere im  Zimmer

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## CheGuarana (1. August 2009)

> Hab auch frei fliegende Tiere im Zimmer



Meinst du Insekten und Käfer bzw. anderes unerwünschtes oder Vögel?


----------



## The Master of MORARE (2. August 2009)

Also ich hab hier, ob ihr das glaubt oder nicht Nachtfalter im Zimmer rumflattern!
Jeden Abend besuchen die mich, na wenn das Zufall is! xD


----------



## CheGuarana (2. August 2009)

Ich glaub mein Schwein pfeift!

472Pkt. WU:

3300PPD bei 600/1500/900
4017PPD bei 550/1500/900

Wos isn da los?


----------



## Henninges (2. August 2009)

statt nachfalter ( der steht hier quasi um die ecke, und es würde mich wundern wenn der anfängt zu fliegen ) quälen mich die mücken die nachts von draussen, den weg in das erwärmte "rechenzentrum" finden...


----------



## nfsgame (2. August 2009)

Ich meld mich auch mal zurück auch wenn ich - dank Stromausfall - nur 11 Stunden faltlos war  . ( )


----------



## Henninges (2. August 2009)

wb²...


----------



## CheGuarana (2. August 2009)

Henninges schrieb:


> statt nachfalter ( der steht hier quasi um die ecke, und es würde mich wundern wenn der anfängt zu fliegen ) quälen mich die mücken die nachts von draussen, den weg in das erwärmte "rechenzentrum" finden...



Fliegengitter...


----------



## Henninges (2. August 2009)

fehlanzeige...aber danke für den hinweis...


----------



## CheGuarana (2. August 2009)

why??


----------



## Henninges (2. August 2009)

hmmm,... einfach deshalb, weil wir noch kein fliegengitter gekauft haben... (:


----------



## nichtraucher91 (2. August 2009)

Toxy schrieb:


> Meinst du Insekten und Käfer bzw. anderes unerwünschtes oder Vögel?



Drei Wellensittiche...
Mein Case ist wie ein Käse gelöchert, da findet man regelmäßig Federn im Case... 
Fliegen und ähnliches dürften auch rumfliegen.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## vodun (2. August 2009)

Naja ich hab ein anederes problem.Einer Meiner Kater Verliert momentan sehr viel fell.

Also man nemme das fell +2 x250mm Seitenlüfter auf höhe Graka und was bekommt man???


----------



## Gohan (2. August 2009)

Nen lustigen Geruch im Zimmer?

Bekommt ihr heute auch nur 511er?


----------



## CheGuarana (2. August 2009)

Ja ich bekomme nur 511er und vorhin eine (komische) 472er

//MIt seelischer Unterstützung von Caine hab ich meine CPU jetzt auf 3GHz mit 1,28V laufen. Macht eine Ensparnis von 20W. oO


----------



## vodun (2. August 2009)

Naja geruch noch nicht aber alle 2-3 Wochen einen schönen kleinen Fell Tepich im Graka Kühler denn man entfernen muss aber hey ist doch praktisch wenn man die sammeln würde könnte man nach kurzer zeit einen schönen kleinen Teppich daraus machen ( Glaube ich )

@Toxy nö ich bekomm nur 1888 ( wie ich die hasse und 2x 355 ) ach und ich hatte auch schon mehrfach 472 die sind sogesehen wie 511 nur die Graka bleibt etwas Kühler.


----------



## Gohan (2. August 2009)

Oder alles schön zu Filz verarbeiten, ausstopfen, und schon hat man ne dritte Pseudokatze, oder mit der Zeit halt immer mehr...


----------



## Bumblebee (2. August 2009)

Wollte nur kurz anmerken

Teamplatz *32*


----------



## nichtraucher91 (2. August 2009)

Na dann ein hoch auf *UNS* 
Ich mir dann mal ein Desperados auf 


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## CheGuarana (2. August 2009)

Ich konnte bei 2,9GHz noch weiter runtergehen (aktuell 1,24V).  Jetzt bin ich bei Vollast (CPU und GPU) zweischen 180W und 200W. Einfach geil, wenn man sich überlegt dass das 3x Glühbirnen sind...(á 60W).

Und Glühbirnen machen *nur* Licht und viel Wärme.
Einen Rechner kann man für alles nutzen


----------



## vodun (2. August 2009)

Tja deswegen auch das EU weite verbot von Glühbirnen wobei ich sagen muss das ich es nicht gut finde das die EU ( also andere Länder ) einem sagen was du wie und wo zukaufen oder halt nicht zukaufen hast ( die idee mit denn glühbirnen an sich ist ok ).

Ach ja glühbirnen da hab ich doch noch was  • Thema anzeigen - Eigenbau Skybeamer / 2,5 - 10 KW

Da sag noch einmal einer 60 Watt Glühbirnen wären viel


----------



## Imens0 (2. August 2009)

die verbieten ja nicht die glühbirnen oder? die sagen doch nur dass die leuchtmittel ne bestimmte  leistungsaufnahme nicht überschreiten dürfen...und da fallen halt dann die glühbirnen automatisch raus^^


----------



## Henninges (3. August 2009)

verbieten nicht, nur werden diese auch nicht mehr hergestellt...was einem als konsumenten der "birne" eben keine andere wahl lässt als die teuren, nicht immer wirklich länger haltbaren, energiesparlampen zu kaufen...


----------



## ernei (3. August 2009)

Hi,

gibts eigentlich immer noch keinen GPU Client für Linux.
Hab wieder Hardware gespendet bekommen und wollte mein 3. Systen zusammenbauen, habe aber keine Windows Lizenz mehr.
Jetzt dachte ich, "biste janz schlau und nimmste Linux". Jetzt läuft das System und ich muss feststellen das es gar kein GPGPU Client für Linux gibt.

So, das musste raus, jetzt fühle ich mich besser


----------



## Henninges (3. August 2009)

liegt das nicht an der unzureichenden treiberunterstützung seitens nvidia, bzw. ati/amd ? den client zu basteln wäre sicher kein problem...denk ich.


----------



## ernei (3. August 2009)

Hi,

wer es nicht packt, ob ATi oder die Linux Jungs, ist mir eigentlich egal.
Für mich bedeutet beides, das ich mir eine Windows Lizenz holen muss.


----------



## Henninges (3. August 2009)

guckst halt mal in der bucht ob sich da nicht was finden lässt...oder faltest mit windows 7rc...das kost dich im moment nix, bis es ausläuft, sparst jeden monat einen obolus und investierst diesen dann in eine xp lizenz...


----------



## ernei (3. August 2009)

Bin bei Ebay unterwegs, vielleicht findet sich hier ja eine Lizenz.
So etwas spanisches für 15 Euro, hangel ich mich dann halt mit Wörterbuch
duch die Menüs (der Rechner soll ja nur Falten).


----------



## CheGuarana (3. August 2009)

Also im Internet bekommt man auch "spezielle" Versionen "kostenlos".  

Achso, und deinen Speicher und den Core der 88GT kannste runternehmen


----------



## Henninges (3. August 2009)

wir wollen doch hier nicht zu einer straftat raten, gell ?

was für hardware möchtest du in deinem dritt-pc verbauen? ich denke das windows 7rc da wirklich die kostengünstigste variante wäre...

edit : ist es im grunde nicht egal von welcher sprachversion die lizenz letzendlich stammt ?


----------



## vodun (3. August 2009)

ich deneke mal schon solange wie man halt damit klar kommt.
Was ich mich nur frage ob die Treiber auch auf Spanisch sein müssen???


----------



## ernei (3. August 2009)

Hi,

ich hätte ja gar nicht mit soviel Antworten zu meinem " Frustblog" gedacht.
So die Antworten:
1. ich bin kein Freund von "spezielen" Windowsversionen, ich bin da lieber klassisch unterwegs.
2. Windows RC7 war ein guter Tip, hab ich probiert. Läuft aber auch nicht, da das Board einen nforce2 (AthlonXP mit ATI 3850 über AGP) hat. Dieser wird von Vista und Win7 nicht mehr unterstützt.
3. Ich meine das die "deutschen" Treiber, auch bei einer spanischen Version laufen.
4. in der Signatur ist der max Takt, ich takte beim Falten auf 850/800/1782, geht sicherlich noch weiter runter.

Weiss eigentlich jemand, ob ich einen "ausländischen" Key auf eine deutsche Version anwenden darf?


----------



## Henninges (3. August 2009)

ich denke das du beim aktivieren keine probleme bekommst...ging mir zumindest mal mit einem deutschen key und einem tschechischen medium so...


----------



## CheGuarana (3. August 2009)

Henninges schrieb:


> tschechischen medium



Mysteriös...


----------



## Henninges (3. August 2009)

Lol !

datenträger eben...

sieh nur zu das du eben keine "oem" version bekommst, diese lizenz funktioniert wirklich nur mit dem prg.medium, in diesem falle der spanischen...der key passt dann nicht zu einer vorhandenen deutschen ausgabe...


----------



## Fate T.H (3. August 2009)

Henninges schrieb:


> liegt das nicht an der unzureichenden treiberunterstützung seitens nvidia, bzw. ati/amd ? den client zu basteln wäre sicher kein problem...denk ich.



mööööp dies war leider die falsche antwort, somit haben sie nix gewonnen. 

ATI / Nvidia ünterstützen Linux mit Treibern recht gut zwar nicht so extrem wie bei Windows aber immerhin.
Catalyst 9.5 / Geforce 190.18 sind erhältlich für Linux ergo liegt es an der PandeGroup.



ernei schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wer es nicht packt, ob ATi oder die Linux Jungs, ist mir eigentlich egal.
> Für mich bedeutet beides, das ich mir eine Windows Lizenz holen muss.



Tja was soll man sagen schon komisch das Linuxianer mit der GPU folden können man muß sich nur mal reinlesen in die Welt von Linux und seine möglichkeiten.


----------



## ernei (3. August 2009)

Hallo AM-Subaru,



AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Tja was soll man sagen schon komisch das Linuxianer mit der GPU folden können man muß sich nur mal reinlesen in die Welt von Linux und seine möglichkeiten.



Meinst Du mit einem virtuellen Windows oder hast Du etwas gefunden was ich nicht gefunden habe?


----------



## nfsgame (3. August 2009)

Der GPU-Client funktioniert unter Linux, aber nur mit Wine-Unterstützung . Und nur bei NV-Grakas.


----------



## ernei (3. August 2009)

Hallo,

schade eigentlich, das nützt mir mit der AMD/ATI 3850 nix.


----------



## Henninges (3. August 2009)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> mööööp dies war leider die falsche antwort


 
och mennoooo...


----------



## vodun (3. August 2009)

So wie es aussieht werde ich wohl in richtung 10000ppd wandern weil ich jetzt Tagsüber denn rechner auch erstmal Falten lasse.Also mal schauen wie lange es zur Million dauert


----------



## Fate T.H (3. August 2009)

Hehe denke so frühestens in ca. 3Monaten biste wohl da dann


----------



## vodun (3. August 2009)

na dann gibt ja wohl ein schönes Weinachtsgeschenck ( wenn es etwas länger dauern sollte ) naja wenn alles gut geht hab ich für uns einen neuen Falter gefunden ( bei dem warten 3xGTX 285 und 2x 9800GX² )


----------



## Fate T.H (3. August 2009)

vodun schrieb:


> ...( bei dem warten 3xGTX 285 und 2x 9800GX² )



Und ne nette Stromrechnung wenn er die dauerhaft auslastet


----------



## vodun (3. August 2009)

naja das hab ich im auch schon gesagt deswegen sagte ich vielleicht weil der muss sich das halt noch überlegen aber ich hab schon gesagt das die 9800gx² das beste Punkt/Watt verhältniss hat ( weil ist ja nichts anderes als 2 8800GT ).Naja wie gesagt mal abwarten.


----------



## CheGuarana (3. August 2009)

> 9800gx² das beste Punkt/Watt verhältniss



Was man leuten für den guten Zweck alles vorlügt...


----------



## vodun (3. August 2009)

???? War das nicht mal so?? Und wenn es nicht mehr so ist dann soll mir mal einer sagen welche jetzt die beste ist ( ist nicht böse gemeint ).


----------



## madgerrit39 (3. August 2009)

definitiv not.
2x gtx 260 sind Wattmäßig auf dem gleichen Niveau aber bei den PPD gehen die bis auf 8000 PPD per Core.
Die 9800 gx2 kommt selten über 5000 PPD per Core bei max. 100 +- 5 Grad .
Bei steigender Temp steigt ja auch der Widerstand.
Und die Abwärme ist nicht Ohne.....


----------



## AMD_Killer (5. August 2009)

Hi Leute, absofort falte ich mit euch.^^


----------



## Henninges (5. August 2009)

herzlichen glückwunsch und hallo erstmal...stell dich doch gleich mal im passendem thread vor.


----------



## CheGuarana (5. August 2009)

Sehr gut, es freut mich sagen zu dürfen dass deine Grafa die beste Einzel-GPU Graka fürs Falten ist.


----------



## AMD_Killer (5. August 2009)

Dumme Frage, aber ich hab's bis jetzt noch nicht geschekt wie man mit ihr faltet.
Was brauch ich dafür? 
Möchte ja weiterhelfen.^^


----------



## CheGuarana (5. August 2009)

Ich kann dir das per TeamViewer machen, schreib mal ne PN.


----------



## vodun (5. August 2009)

AMD_Killer schrieb:


> Dumme Frage, aber ich hab's bis jetzt noch nicht geschekt wie man mit ihr faltet.
> Was brauch ich dafür?
> Möchte ja weiterhelfen.^^




Wenn es läuft binde mal deine stat so ein wie Toxy oder ich die haben wenns geht.


----------



## AMD_Killer (5. August 2009)

Wo nimm ich das her


----------



## CheGuarana (5. August 2009)

So, Leute, hier eine kleine Ferien-Absprache.

Die Ferien waren ganz gut, ich hab jeden Tag ca. 18h gefaltet.
Die Effizienz hab ich ebenfalls erhöht, ca. 60k Punkt gut gemacht. Jetzt in der Schulzeit werde ich nimmer so aktiv sein können, bzw. den CPU Client ganz abschalten.

Ich hoffe, ich schaffe es jeden Tag trotzdem mindestens eine GPU-WU abliefern zu können, Weihnachten wird meine 88GT gegen ein höhrwertiges Modell ausgetauscht. (Hoffentlich ist die GTX260 bis dahin unter 100€ zu haben).

In dem Sinne! Euch noch schönen Urlaub/ schöne Ferien!


----------



## SlimShady99 (5. August 2009)

hey
ich bin jetzt mit meiner hd4850 auch dabei


----------



## vodun (5. August 2009)

AMD_Killer schrieb:


> Wo nimm ich das her




Hier mal schauen

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...olding-home-stats-die-signatur-einbinden.html


----------



## AMD_Killer (6. August 2009)

Den User state findet er bei mir nicht.


----------



## AMD_Killer (6. August 2009)

Jetzt hats geklappt^^


----------



## vodun (6. August 2009)

Hehe sieht ja gut aus aber wie ich seh hat Toxy das mit der graka noch nicht gemacht oder warum ist deine PPD so niedrig.


----------



## AMD_Killer (6. August 2009)

Doch hat er is bis jetzt erst einmal durch gelaufen. Werd aber heut noch laufen lassen wenn ich zurück komme.


----------



## CheGuarana (6. August 2009)

Jojojo, will einer eine 18% SMP WU? Die bekomme ich nicht fertig, weil ich jetzt Schule hab und der Rechner aus sein muss. 

//EDIT: 19%


----------



## nfsgame (6. August 2009)

Deadline? Welches Projekt?


----------



## CheGuarana (6. August 2009)

Projekt 2635

DL: 1Tag 23h

1760Punkte

//20%


----------



## nfsgame (6. August 2009)

Komm mal ICQ on, dann nehm ich dir die ab .


----------



## vodun (6. August 2009)

das geht wuste ich nicht meno


----------



## Henninges (6. August 2009)

geschenkt hätte ich sie auch genommen... (:


----------



## vodun (6. August 2009)

Ne an sich weil ich hab schon so manches Projekt verkommen lassen weil ich mal 4 Tage oder so nicht da war und die hätte ich dann einem von euch geben können.


----------



## CheGuarana (6. August 2009)

Also nfsgame ist nicht online, in ICQ. Wer sich jetzt bei mir meldet bekommt sie. mit 35%


----------



## nfsgame (7. August 2009)

Tschuldigung, ich musste weg. So ist das wenn man Admin fü+r nen PC Raum ist .


----------



## vodun (7. August 2009)

hallo leute ich hab mal ne frage in die runde.

Die Temperaturen draußen sind ja bekanntlich momentan sehr hoch und da wollte ich fragen was verringert eher die lebensdauer der graka.
1.Temps im bereich 80-85 oder
2. ein um ca. 500-1000 RPM schneller laufender lüfter aber dafür temps im bereich 75-78C°???

Und wenn es eheer die temps sind kann mir dann einer erklären wie ich mit dem rivatuner die drehzahl hoch bekomme ( also nicht die option wo der lüfter konstant bei xx% dreht sonder ich mir eine eigene lüfter speedcontroll bastelln kann)

MFG Vodun


----------



## nfsgame (7. August 2009)

Also ein Lüfter ist schwerer kaputtzubekommen als ne GPU . Für ne eigene Lüftersteuerung kannste entweder das BIOS Flashen oder du holst dir einen Lüftercontroller von mCubed. Da kannste alles mit machen .


----------



## vodun (7. August 2009)

mhh schade weil ich meine ( ich weiß echt nicht mehr wo es war ) gelesen zu haben das man auch einfach mit dem rivatuner eine eigen lüfterkontrolle bauen kann.


----------



## Henninges (7. August 2009)

was hast du für eine grafikkarte und welcher lüfter ist da drauf ?


----------



## vodun (7. August 2009)

2x GTX 260 65nm 192 shader standart Lüfter.


----------



## vodun (7. August 2009)

Ps kann sein das ich mich nacher nicht mehr melden werde.Weil auf uns zieht grad eine Gewitterfront zu und da ist der PC grundsätzlich aus


----------



## Henninges (7. August 2009)

standart lüfter...ich hätte sonst vorgeschlagen, bei alternativ kühlern die lüfter auszutauschen und an einer normalen lüftersteuerung zu hängen und dann ganz nach belieben zu regeln...


----------



## nichtraucher91 (10. August 2009)

So meine Kiste dattelt bis einschließlich Mittwoch nicht mit. Ich darf mich um Chinesen betreuen und bin deshalb nicht Zuhause und irgendwie hält es keiner hier für nötig, dass mein dann PC läuft...

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## nfsgame (10. August 2009)

Na, da haste ja wieder was zu tun .


----------



## The Ian (10. August 2009)

so ich bin jetzt auch aus meinem 2 wochen urlaub zurück und werde wieder fleißig falten

in den vergangenen 2 wochen habt ihr ja nicht so viel geschreiben, so dass ich mir alles durchlesen kommt und sehe....nix neues^^

naja die einzige frage die mir beim durchlesen aufgekommen war....welcher kunde hat hunderte cpu´s und faltet damit? also nicht die tatsache dass der faltet, sondern, dass der so viele cpu´s hat und auch noch den nerv hatte alle mit clienten zu versehen


----------



## CheGuarana (10. August 2009)

Mhhh.....vielleicht ist das eine große Serverfarm, die im Leerlauf falten lassen?!


----------



## The Ian (10. August 2009)

welche serverfarm läuft schon mal im leerlauf...dann rentiert sich das doch nicht...ist doch wie bei helis oder so nen riesenkränen...jede ungenutzte minute ist verschwendetes geld...na ist auch egal


----------



## CheGuarana (10. August 2009)

Öhm, Google faltet doch auch oder?^^


----------



## Stergi (10. August 2009)

die internetauslastung schwankt ja auch also rein theoretisch könnten server in schwachen zeiten falten 

Edit:
@vodun: guck mal in der Nvidia Systemsteuerung hast du da ein unterpunkt Leistung? 
 kann sein des man da noch zusätzlich was von NVidia für installieren muss , aber da kannst du alles mit der grafikkarte anstellen, übertakten nach auslastung, lüftersteuerung nach auslastung, temperatur etc


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (10. August 2009)

Jetzt wo ich aus dem Urlaub zurück bin, falte ich wieder. Ich bin am überlegen, ob ich den SMP reaktivieren soll, evtl. in einer VM.

Das hier ist btw mein 1000. Post.


----------



## Gohan (10. August 2009)

@Jever: GZ

Bin übrigens davon abgekommen den SMP falten zu lassen. Finde, dass sich das Watt/PPD nich lohnt...


----------



## vodun (11. August 2009)

Geb ich dir recht das Watt/PPD stimmt echt nicht.

@Stergi: Danke für denn tipp werde es mal heute ausprobieren und dann mal sehen was passiert.Ich hoffe nur das alles gut geht.


----------



## DesGrauens (11. August 2009)

Gohan schrieb:


> @Jever: GZ
> 
> Bin übrigens davon abgekommen den SMP falten zu lassen. Finde, dass sich das Watt/PPD nich lohnt...



naja kommt immer darauf an welcher klient und welche cpu genutzt wird.


----------



## nfsgame (11. August 2009)

Genau, der Linux SMP lohnt sich beispielsweise mehr als die Windowsversion. Zumal mit dem Linux ding mit zwei Kernen die selbe Leistung erreicht werden kann wie mit dem Windows-Client bei vier Kernen.


----------



## Stergi (11. August 2009)

ich frage mich ja was alles bei windoof ausbremst... haben die GPU CLienten unter Linux auch eine bessere Leistung?


----------



## CheGuarana (11. August 2009)

Neeeee


----------



## Fate T.H (11. August 2009)

Stergi schrieb:


> ich frage mich ja was alles bei windoof ausbremst... haben die GPU CLienten unter Linux auch eine bessere Leistung?



Was bei Windows die CPU ausbremst ? Ist leicht zu beantworten es ist der schlechte A1 Core (Linux/Mac -> A2 Core).
Es ist ja schon ne zeit lang der A2 Core für Windows geplant nur mit umsetzung happerts anscheinend.

Was GPU betrifft ist Linux unausgereifter da dies nicht native ausgeführt wird sondern
über WINE mal abgesehen von der Konfiguration die echt was für den Popo ist.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (11. August 2009)

Früher wo ich den SMP hatte, ist mein PC öfter mal gefreezed. Vielleicht ist es besser, wenn ich erst dann wieder mit der CPU falte, wenn ich einen besseren CPU-Kühler habe, z.B. Alpenföhn Nordwand, atm habe ich den Boxed-Kühler.


----------



## Gohan (11. August 2009)

Is der Blue-Orb aus deinem VK-Thread nich besser als der Boxed?


----------



## CheGuarana (12. August 2009)

Eigentlich sollte der besser sein...?


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (12. August 2009)

Gohan schrieb:


> Is der Blue-Orb aus deinem VK-Thread nich besser als der Boxed?


Die Backplate meines Mainboards ist nicht mit dem Blue Orb kompatibel. OK, man könnte bei eBay eine AM2/2+/3-Backplate kaufen, aber bald kommt eh der Alpenföhn Nordwand.
Ich will endlich Solid State Fans, die Dinger sollten eigentlich 2009 auf den Markt kommen. Dann könnte ich meinen PC sehr leise kühlen -> ich könnte 24/7 falten, weil mich kein Lüfterlärm mehr am schlafen hindern würde. Mit herkömmlichen Lüftern muss ich den PC nachts ausschalten.


----------



## Gohan (12. August 2009)

Ja, die sind klasse, aber erst ma abwarten. Wird ja immer viel angekündigt...


----------



## The Ian (12. August 2009)

ach die sind von den großen konzernen unterdrückt worden um nicht weniger eigene lüfter verkaufen zu müssen...wenn die dinger auf den markt kämen, dann wären doch alle rotierenden lüfter geschichte...mich würde ja interessieren, wie viel strom die teile aufnehmen


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (12. August 2009)

Irgendwie hätte ich Lust, in meiner Garage eine Solid-State-Fan-Firma zu gründen. Die Erlöse aus dem Verkauf würden zumindest teilweise der Alzheimerforschung zugute kommen (Geld für Strom + HW).


----------



## CheGuarana (12. August 2009)

Joa, abba wie willste das denn in einer (vergleichsweise) kleinen Garage machen?^^


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (12. August 2009)

Google und HP wurden auch in Garagen gegründet.
OK, es ist Utopie, auch wenn es schön wäre. Mir fehlen das Know-How und das Geld für die Produktionsanlagen.


----------



## Henninges (12. August 2009)

hab heute mal den dritten rechner wieder mit ins "faltnetz" eingebunden...nun ist es immer mühsam alle clients zu checken, darum wollte ich alle zentral über einen rechner in fahmon laufen lassen...der xp rechner lässt sich einwandfrei einbinden, nur der nightfolder mit vista macht probleme...dort bekomme ich keine anzeige in fahmon...



> Danach muss der Client nach dem Schema“ \\IP\Freigabe“ hinzugefügt werden (zB \\192.168.0.2\FatH1).



bringt nix...kann einer helfen ?


----------



## Fate T.H (12. August 2009)

Ist der Ordner beim Vista-PC überhaupt per Netzwerk erreichbar sprich Freigegeben ?
Wenn ja hast du vielleicht Kennwortgeschütztes Freigeben noch aktiviert ?


----------



## Henninges (12. August 2009)

ich kann auf den ordner vom desktop her normal zugreifen...


----------



## Henninges (12. August 2009)

nun zeigt mir der xp rechner unter "ETA" nur noch *hung* an...wtf...


----------



## AMD_Killer (12. August 2009)

Hab mal ne Frage. Wie wird man eigentlich F@H Team Member? Das hat ja nichts mit den Beiträgen zu tun.


----------



## Henninges (12. August 2009)

fahlog meldet mir diesen fehler :

*[12/08/09 - 18:55:42.234] X Directory \\192.168.0.103\c\nV8800GT\ does not exist or cannot be read!*


----------



## Henninges (12. August 2009)

AMD_Killer schrieb:


> Hab mal ne Frage. Wie wird man eigentlich F@H Team Member? Das hat ja nichts mit den Beiträgen zu tun.


 
du musst der öffentlichen gruppe folding@home beitreten...


----------



## AMD_Killer (12. August 2009)

Danke hab ich glatt gemacht.^^ Folding@Home ist einfach eine TOP Sache


----------



## Henninges (12. August 2009)

na dann : keep on folding...und willkommen im team...wir haben am freitag ein treffen in peine...wenn du lust und zeit hast ?


----------



## AMD_Killer (12. August 2009)

Bei mir ist das ein bisschen schlecht ich wohne weit ab vom Schuss und ich hab keine Ahnung pb meine Eltern da mitspielen würden. Leider


----------



## Henninges (12. August 2009)

ja, leider ist das bei einigen faltern so...evtl. ist für die nächste cebit 2010 ein weiteres treffen geplant...


----------



## CheGuarana (12. August 2009)

Geiles Bild Henne.^^


----------



## Henninges (12. August 2009)

LOL danke toxy...hast du dir auch eins bestellt ?

edit : inspired by ernei.


----------



## CheGuarana (12. August 2009)

mhh...ne, muss ich noch  machen, bissl kohle zsammkratzen.


----------



## Henninges (13. August 2009)

bei drei gpu falter ( 9800gtx, 8800gt, 8800gts ) prognostiziert mir fahmon eine leistung von 11506ppd...ist das okay so ?


----------



## Bumblebee (13. August 2009)

Henninges schrieb:


> bei drei gpu falter ( 9800gtx, 8800gt, 8800gts ) prognostiziert mir fahmon eine leistung von 11506ppd...ist das okay so ?


 
Ich versteh dich grad nur mässig
Meinst du, dass *je* ein Client auf einer
- 9800GTX
- 8800 GT
- 8800GTS laufen und die *zusammen* auf eine PPD von 11506 kommen??

Wenn ja - das scheint mir eigentlich eher etwas zu wenig zu sein
Aber wie du ja bestens weisst; die PPD schwanken je nach WU enorm

Also schwer zu sagen ...


----------



## Henninges (13. August 2009)

ja...je gpu...fahmon ist sehr launisch...jetzt zeigt er mir 11638ppd.

egal...hauptsache es dient der sache (und meine frau kriegt sich wieder ein...).

edit : die laufen separat in verschiedenen pc's...


----------



## DesGrauens (13. August 2009)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ich versteh dich grad nur mässig
> Meinst du, dass *je* ein Client auf einer
> - 9800GTX
> - 8800 GT
> ...




ich weis zwar nicht welche gts du meinst (512mb,640mb,320mb) aber die gt und die gtx zusammen müssten je nach wu zwischen 9000-11000ppd bringen. meine gts 512mb brachte auch so um die ~5000ppd.
ergibt 14000-16000ppd was ich für realistisch halt. 
soweit ich weis hat leopardgeko in seinem case 3x 9800gtx stecken. die 
9800gtx ist ja eigentlich ne 8800gts 512 mit 5% mehr leistung.
kannst denn mal fragen was die so an ppd machen.


----------



## Henninges (13. August 2009)

die 8800gts ist eine g80 mit 320mb...


----------



## Henninges (14. August 2009)

ich sehe gerade das ich auf den rechnern mit 8800gt und 8800gts den gpu2 nv mt client, auf der 9800gtx jedoch den gpuv2 gromacs client laufen habe...welcher ist der "bessere" ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (14. August 2009)

Henninges schrieb:


> ...welcher ist der "bessere" ?


 
Schwer zu sagen - kommt darauf an - mit einer Kräutersauce eher der GROMACS ... 

Ernsthaft nun
gpu2 nv mt und gromacs sind halt verschiedene Clients - beide laufen aber auf 8800gt, 8800gts und auf der 9800gtx 
Die *nv mt* sind die welche die 1888 Punkte geben; ansonsten schnelle 472er
Die *gromacs* (genauer GROGPU2) beinhalten neben den "normalen" eben auch die mächtig ungeliebeten 511er


----------



## The Ian (14. August 2009)

also von der ppd her gesehen wäre ja dann der nv mt besser, da dort nicht diese ppdbremsen a la 511 drinne sind....
kommen die da wirklich nicht,denn dann würde doch eigendlich jeder sich das holen und stanfort würde sich so ins eigene bein sägen^^, weil keiner mehr die tollen 511er rechnet


----------



## CheGuarana (14. August 2009)

Ich würde einfach mer Punkte für die 511er geben...


----------



## Henninges (14. August 2009)

toxy ? was los ?? bist noch nicht auf'm weg ???

edit : gratulation zum 2k post...


----------



## Leopardgecko (14. August 2009)

DesGrauens schrieb:


> ich weis zwar nicht welche gts du meinst (512mb,640mb,320mb) aber die gt und die gtx zusammen müssten je nach wu zwischen 9000-11000ppd bringen. meine gts 512mb brachte auch so um die ~5000ppd.
> ergibt 14000-16000ppd was ich für realistisch halt.
> soweit ich weis hat leopardgeko in seinem case *3x 9800gtx* stecken. die
> 9800gtx ist ja eigentlich ne 8800gts 512 mit 5% mehr leistung.
> kannst denn mal fragen was die so an ppd machen.



Nee, sind leider keine *GTX*.
Das sind 3x 9800GT im ersten Server und 4x 9800GT im zweiten Server.
Das Leistungsniveau pro Karte ist bei beiden Servern nahezu identisch und liegt je Karte zwischen ~3200ppd für 511er WU's, ~4100ppd für 472er/1888er WU's und ~5100ppd bei 353er WU's.
Die obigen WU-Werte schwanken auch meistens noch etwas, sodas sich die Leistung des 3Karten-Servers zwischen 9500ppd und 15700ppd bewegt.
Analog dazu macht der 4Karten-Server dann zwischen 12400ppd und 21000ppd.
Das sind die von mir bisher festgestellten Min/Max-Werte.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (14. August 2009)

Ich kriege in Letzter Zeit nur noch 511er WUs. Meine 9800 GTX+ schafft da ca. 3850 PPD.
Ich bräuchte ein Programm, das 511er WUs rausfiltert. Wenn das alle machen würden, wäre Stanford gezwungen, diese WUs angemessen zu honorieren.


----------



## Bumblebee (14. August 2009)

Immerhin ca. 3850...
Meine 8800GT schafft nur ca. 3500 - und das mit OC


----------



## DesGrauens (14. August 2009)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Ich kriege in Letzter Zeit nur noch 511er WUs. Meine 9800 GTX+ schafft da ca. 3850 PPD.
> Ich bräuchte ein Programm, das 511er WUs rausfiltert. Wenn das alle machen würden, wäre Stanford gezwungen, diese WUs angemessen zu honorieren.



kommisch wie das manchmal läuft, werde seit drei tagen mit 1880 wu´s zugeschüttet.
mir kann´s recht sein.


----------



## Gohan (14. August 2009)

ha, meine 8800gt schafft bei den 1880ern sogar 4067!!!!


----------



## nichtraucher91 (14. August 2009)

Gohan schrieb:


> ha, meine 8800gt schafft bei den 1880ern sogar 4067!!!!



und? mein auch...

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## CheGuarana (14. August 2009)

die 1888er schlucken am wenigsten strom...


----------



## Gohan (14. August 2009)

trotzdem fänd ichs toll, wenn ich nur 472er und 3xxer bekommen würde. damit läuft die 8800gt mit fast 8000PPD...


----------



## klefreak (14. August 2009)

@ Jever.. die 511er werde sicher "angemessen" entlohnt, bei dieser Art von BErechnung werden halt die AMD Karten "relativ" besser abschneiden und daher die Nvidia Karten weniger Punkte falten
--> die Basis aller GPU Punkte ist ja eine Hd3850 welche auch die Nvidia Projekte Bencht ...

mfg Klemens


----------



## Bumblebee (14. August 2009)

Gohan schrieb:


> ha, meine 8800gt schafft bei den 1880ern sogar 4067!!!!


 
Meine - dank OC - zwischen 4800 und 5500 - je nach WU
Hab ich jetzt was gewonnen??


----------



## Gohan (14. August 2009)

ne, aber kannst dir beruhigt die eier kraulen


----------



## DesGrauens (15. August 2009)

Gohan schrieb:


> ne, aber kannst dir beruhigt die eier kraulen


----------



## Bumblebee (15. August 2009)

Gohan schrieb:


> ne, aber kannst dir beruhigt die eier kraulen


 
Dafür gibt es keinen Clienten bei F@h; da muss ich wirklich selber ran


----------



## Gohan (15. August 2009)

beantrage doch ma n zivi oder ein-euro-jobber


----------



## CheGuarana (15. August 2009)

Das Niveau befindet sich im Sinkflug...


----------



## nfsgame (15. August 2009)

Ja genau, kommt doch bitte auf ein normales Niveau zurück . 
Wie wärs denn wenn wir übers Teamtreffen sprechen? Also ich fands geil .


----------



## The Ian (15. August 2009)

hat einer fotos gemacht? will euch auch mal in real sehen^^


----------



## The Master of MORARE (16. August 2009)

Die kommen doch bald im Bericht für die "Main"^^


----------



## Zeph4r (16. August 2009)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Die kommen doch bald im Bericht für die "Main"^^


Und deswegen habe ich auch noch keines dieser Bilder Hochgeladen möchte hier niemanden zuvorkommen...
Falls Jemand die bilder haben möchte per pm melden


----------



## CheGuarana (16. August 2009)

Du haben Post

//ICH HABE 500 WUS GERECHNET!!!


----------



## Zeph4r (16. August 2009)

Toxy schrieb:


> Du haben Post
> 
> //ICH HABE 500 WUS GERECHNET!!!


Ich habe alle Bilder unter Alben Pcgh-Treffen in meinem Profil Hochgeladen
Wer will kann sich diese denn mal anschauen


----------



## Henninges (16. August 2009)

hab meine paar bilder auch mal dort "geuppt"...

edit : also in meinem öffentlichen album im profil...


----------



## Tom3004 (16. August 2009)

Hallo, ich würde auch gern Foldin Home benutzen /mitmachen und könnte mir jemand sagen was ich alles haben muss um mitzufalten ?


----------



## CheGuarana (16. August 2009)

Die unterschiedlichen Clienten usw. How Tos dazu findest du hier:

Folding@Home (PCGH-Team #70335) - Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (16. August 2009)

Bei Name musst du "Jever_Pilsener" eintragen und bei Team "70335", sonst gibt es einen Kurzschluss und dein PC ist am A...llerwertesten. 

Nein, Scherz beiseite, du musst dich entscheiden, ob du mit CPU, GPU oder beidem falten willlst, installierst die entsprechenden Clients und konfigurierst sie. Du gibst deinen Nicknamen und 70335 ein. Dann solltest du dir noch FahMon holen, ein sehr praktisches Info-Programm für F@H, sogar mit der Option, LiveStats hochzuladen, für deine Sig.


----------



## Henninges (16. August 2009)

ich habe mal nach silentkilla's anleitung einen zweiten gpu client auf dem faltrechner "installiert"...mal schauen ob das was bringt...


----------



## Gohan (16. August 2009)

wenn dein faltrechner nich mehr als 515 mb graka-speicher hat, dann bringt es leider nur selten was. die 1888er und 511er sind so groß, dass der speicher der graka für 2 clients nicht mehr ausreicht. ich habe auf meinen 8800ern schon 8500 ppd geschafft, aber das geht nur, wenn du das glück hast 353er oder 472er bekommst. und dann auch nich immer. ich bin wieder dazu übergegangen nur einen client pro karte falten zu lassen, da momentan so viel 1888er und 511er kommen...


----------



## Henninges (16. August 2009)

also ich hab seit einigen tagen nur 511er zu gesicht bekommen...die karte im 24/7 falter hat 1024mb...


----------



## Gohan (16. August 2009)

dann musstes ma probieren. und erzähl dann ma, wies klappt!


----------



## CheGuarana (16. August 2009)

Die 1888er sind gut, finde ich.
Bessere PPD als 511er und niedrigen Stromverbaruch.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (16. August 2009)

Ich kanns euch sagen^^, bei meinen 9800 GTs mit 512 MB VRAM habe ich gut 200 PPD pro Client weniger als sonst, wenn 2 511er WUs abgearbeitet werden.


----------



## Muschkote (17. August 2009)

Das 2 511er auf einer Karte sich ins Gehege kommen ist doch ganz klar, da ja schon eine von diesen WUs jede Karte zum schwitzen bringt. 

PS: Mir ist grad so als ob ich das schon mal geschrieben habe.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (17. August 2009)

Und mir war auch so als hätte ich das nur nochmal geschrieben weil wieder jemand nach gefragt hat 0.ó


----------



## Henninges (18. August 2009)

top twenty producer...platz 20...wird doch.


----------



## Fate T.H (18. August 2009)

Gratz zu der Top 20 der Producer 

Bei mir schwankt es immer extrem zwischen 8-20+


----------



## Henninges (18. August 2009)

nja,... mal schauen wie lange ich mich dort festbeissen kann...


----------



## nfsgame (18. August 2009)

Glückwunsch!


----------



## Bumblebee (18. August 2009)

Glückwunsch auch von mir

btw. - noch 1-2 solche ("Glüh-")Tage und ich bin gezwungen wenigstens eine meiner Kisten auszuschalten
Langsam wird es unerträglich heiss im Arbeitszimmer


----------



## CheGuarana (18. August 2009)

Henniges hat mich ja auch bald ein -.-


----------



## Henninges (18. August 2009)

och,...


----------



## Bumblebee (18. August 2009)

Ok. Leidensdruck-Schwelle erreicht bzw. überschritten
Im Arbeitszimmer herrschen 35° - das ist einfach "tuu matsch" (wobei "matsch" durchaus wörtlich zu verstehen ist  )

Jetzt fährt erstmal eine Kiste runter - mal sehen was das bringt
Die mobile Klimaanlage glüht schon fast


----------



## Fate T.H (18. August 2009)

Jaaa jetzt haben wir alle eine reale chance unseren kleinen Autobot vom Thron zu stoßen. 

GO! GO! GO! Zugriff!

Ja Ja Folding macht krank und süchtig


----------



## The Master of MORARE (18. August 2009)

> Ja Ja Folding macht krank und süchtig



Wurde mir heute auch mal wieder klar, als ich nach der Schule sah, dass die GPUs streikten^^


----------



## DesGrauens (18. August 2009)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Jetzt fährt erstmal eine Kiste runter - mal sehen was das bringt
> Die mobile Klimaanlage glüht schon fast




und der stromzähler glüht bestimmt auch schon


----------



## The Master of MORARE (18. August 2009)

Neulich bin ich am Hauptkasten vorbeigekommen, und ich dachte so: "Der andere Zähler des Steinmetzbetriebes nebenan tanzt ja ordentlich!"

-DAS WAR NUR DUMMERWEISE UNSERER!

von daher 

Edit:

_And It Burns, Burns, Burns
 The Ring Of Fire
 The Ring Of Fire_​


----------



## Muschkote (18. August 2009)

Auf meiner Etage sind in einem Schrank etwa 10 Zähler drin, um meinen zu finden brauch ich auch keine Zählernummer rauszusuchen. 
Der sticht sofort ins Auge.


----------



## CheGuarana (18. August 2009)

Wohnst du zufällig in Friedrichshain? Soein Schrank kommt mir bekannt vor...


----------



## Stergi (18. August 2009)

bei mir streikte heute der SMD-Client die untit hate 94% und wurde abgebrochen -.- 

meinen stromzähler zu finden ist auch nicht schwer  es hängt nur einer im schrank 

ich korregiere es war bei 98%


----------



## The Ian (18. August 2009)

jetzt beim zackzack die Grafikkarten NVIDIA GeForce GTX Sparkle GTX260 Plus für 130€....nur zur info

aber 35 im zimmer sind schon hart...mach doch das fenster zum lüften auf...ist auf allefälle kühler draußen


----------



## nichtraucher91 (18. August 2009)

The Ian schrieb:


> jetzt beim zackzack die Grafikkarten NVIDIA GeForce GTX Sparkle GTX260 Plus für 130€....nur zur info



kommen bei mir noch mal 50€ für einen ordentlichen Kühler hinzu... 
Neues Bike hat erst mal Vorrang 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Lochti (18. August 2009)

*Halli Hallo , bin wieder im Lande !*​Umzug ist geschaft und mein Neuer Monitor der LED-TV Samsung 81cm zum zocken einfach Genial !
Nur noch unser Folding anschmeissen und dann mal wieder ab die Post !


----------



## nfsgame (19. August 2009)

Welcome back!


----------



## Henninges (19. August 2009)

die gefühlten 35°c hatte ich heute auch im "foldingroom"...da mag man sich nicht länger als nötig drin aufhalten...aber abschalten...mal sehen wie sich das wetter entwickelt, vielleicht kommt noch die eine oder andere kaltfront...


----------



## The Master of MORARE (19. August 2009)

LOL, Kaltfront xDDD.
Unsere Zeitung prangerte vorhin: Morgen wird der heißeste Tag des Jahres| 35°C Region Braunschweig |.
Wie heiß wird es dann erst im Faltraum^^


----------



## Henninges (19. August 2009)

aaaaber am wochenende...da wird es wieder kühler...haben sie gesagt.


----------



## Bumblebee (19. August 2009)

Henninges schrieb:


> aaaaber am wochenende...da wird es wieder kühler...haben sie gesagt.


 
Ja, hier soll es (erst) am Sonntag "nur noch" 26° werden...
Bevor es wieder los geht mit Hitze 

Ach ja, fast vergessen..
*WöööBööö* Lochti


----------



## DesGrauens (19. August 2009)

musste das falten in letzter zeit auch etwas einstellen.
da mir meine freundin sonst die hölle heiß macht, besser gesagt, das mein rechner schon für sie übernommen hat


----------



## CheGuarana (19. August 2009)

hier ist es schööön kühl.^^

edit: hab die 300k gekackt


----------



## nfsgame (19. August 2009)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> LOL, Kaltfront xDDD.
> Unsere Zeitung prangerte vorhin: Morgen wird der heißeste Tag des Jahres| 35°C Region Braunschweig |.
> Wie heiß wird es dann erst im Faltraum^^


Eben im Radio haben die gesagt das es 38°C werden sollen morgen (Region ist ja dieselbe xD). 
Naja, heute ist schon warm genug. Gestern hatte ich aber auch meine 36-37°C im Büro .


----------



## nichtraucher91 (19. August 2009)

ach seid mal nicht so... ich war heute eine viertel Stunde im Serverraum meiner Schule und hab zusätzliche Lüfter angesetzt  
Ach und mit dem Fahrrad fahre ich natürlich auch die 10km von der Schule nach hause mit einem Schnitt von 17Km/h^^

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## nfsgame (19. August 2009)

Bei unserem Serverraum strahlt die Hitze Wortwörtlich raus. An der Tür machen alle nen riesen Bogen .


----------



## schrotflinte56 (19. August 2009)

hallo, 
bin wieder am falten aber vorerst nur mit meiner 3870, da die "faltkarte" auf dem weg zu ihrem erbauer ist wo sie hoffentlich ersetzt wird!
ppd wird es nicht gerade hageln aber naja...

am rächner sind es angenehme 43° wahrend es sich in der umgebung mit 32° ohne shirt gut aushalten lässt

mfg


----------



## Henninges (19. August 2009)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> ach seid mal nicht so... ich war heute eine viertel Stunde im Serverraum meiner Schule und hab zusätzliche Lüfter angesetzt
> Ach und mit dem Fahrrad fahre ich natürlich auch die 10km von der Schule nach hause mit einem Schnitt von 17Km/h^^


 
selbst schuld...


----------



## nichtraucher91 (19. August 2009)

Henninges schrieb:


> selbst schuld...



bin Admin^^
Is immer geil im Info. Da melde ich mich halt als admin an und kann alle, auch den Lehrer kicken 
oder meinst du mein Hobby?!




schrotflinte56 schrieb:


> am rächner sind es angenehme 43° wahrend es sich in der umgebung mit 32° ohne shirt gut aushalten lässt



Balkon und Lappy lassen grüßen 
soll der große doch im zimmer an seiner eigen Abwärme verrecke... ne besser einfach nur sich ausschalten.





lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## The Master of MORARE (19. August 2009)

Also Schulserverräume (Wortsalat^^) unterscheiden sich schon von denen größerer Unternehmen.
Hier bei Lineas im Serverraum weht wortwörtlich ein kühles Lüftchen !


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (19. August 2009)

Muschkote schrieb:


> Auf meiner Etage sind in einem Schrank etwa 10 Zähler drin, um meinen zu finden brauch ich auch keine Zählernummer rauszusuchen.
> Der sticht sofort ins Auge.


Richtige Profis erkennen an der Geschwindigkeit des Stromzählers die Art der WU (353/511/1888).


----------



## The Master of MORARE (19. August 2009)

Nein, da ich fauler Natur bin latsch ich nur bis zum Messgerät xDDD. Das reicht.
Der Zähler is alt, und alte Zähler drehen wie Kreissägen^^


----------



## Henninges (19. August 2009)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Richtige Profis erkennen an der Geschwindigkeit des Stromzählers die Art der WU (353/511/1888).


 
JAWOLL !


----------



## CheGuarana (19. August 2009)

So Henne, noch fünf Tage, dann haste mich....

Berichtigung: 2,5Tage -.-


----------



## Henninges (20. August 2009)

*schulterklopf*
bereits platz 14 der top 20 producer...

wann kommt eigentlich der bericht vom treffen ?


----------



## Fate T.H (20. August 2009)

Soo noch ein paar Stunden und nfsgame wird überholt


----------



## Henninges (20. August 2009)

mal ehrlich, ist doch auch eine art sport für "couch potatoes", ne ?


----------



## Fate T.H (20. August 2009)

Würd sagen ja vor allem wenn man bedenkt was für eine Zeit und Geld reingepumpt wird so manches mal.

So nun aber erstmal "Let´s Celebrate the Games" xD


----------



## nfsgame (20. August 2009)

Bericht kommt noch. Ich setz mich heute abend hin wenns nicht mehr so warm ist (haben gerade sage und schreibe 38°C im schatten ). 

Naja, die Hitze hat auch was gutes: Gestern ist die 8400GS in dem einen Faltrechner abgeraucht (im Wahrstensinne des Wortes  ; kein Wunder bei knapp 39°C im Raum ). Nunja, jetzt kommen auf das Board ein oder zwei 9800GT Eco .


----------



## CheGuarana (20. August 2009)

Muahhaha, wir durften heute gehen. 2h früher.

Obwohl es in der Berufsschule ja kein Hitzefrei o.a. gibt.^^

Nette Lehrer halt...

OMG! Mir wurde gestern eine ganze 1888er nicht angerechnet?!


----------



## nfsgame (20. August 2009)

Naund? Bei uns darf es eigendlich auch kien Hitzefrei mehr geben (Ganztagsschule) und trotzdem durften wir zwei Stunden früher gehen^^.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (20. August 2009)

Wie schön -.-,
...
Heute Morgen kurz nach 7 (!) hing bei uns am Vertretungsplan ein DinA3 Zettel:

*"HEUTE KEIN HITZEFREI!"
      -DIE SCHULLEITUNG*

In der ersten Pause hing daneben irgendein auszug eines Erlasses des Kultusministeriums mit dem Thema:
*
"Trotz gößerer Hitze ist Unterricht möglich "*

...oder so.
Unser Schulleiter ist ziemlich hart!
Es hatten locker 7 Schulen starke Unterrichtskürzungen!


----------



## schrotflinte56 (20. August 2009)

ja es ist so einiges möglich...
aber kein vernünftiger unterricht
was muten die den euch zu?

mfg


----------



## CheGuarana (20. August 2009)

@nfsgame: Eigentlich darf auch keine Stunde ausfallen  Aber der Lehrer war halt kulant.


----------



## nfsgame (20. August 2009)

Jo, unserer ja auch. er hatte aufeinmal fürchterliche Kopfschmerzen  .


----------



## nichtraucher91 (20. August 2009)

haha ich bin in der glücklichen Position Forderungen gegenüber meines Schulleiters stellen zu können  Zusammen mit einigen anderen aus meinem Jahrgang haben wir ihn überzeugt, dass er ab Dienstag ab der dritten Stunde verkürzt gibt. Die ganze Woche lang 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## The Ian (20. August 2009)

lol regt euch nicht so auf, ob ihr hitzefrei bekommt oder nicht...die meisten arbeiten bei den temperaturen, und da sagt auch keine ihr könnt nach hause gehen


----------



## Henninges (20. August 2009)

soll es denn nun heute noch gewitter geben ? brauch den rasen nicht zu "sprengen"...obwohl, bei meinem maulwurf problem wäre das mal eine gute lösung...


----------



## Perseus88 (20. August 2009)

The Ian schrieb:


> lol regt euch nicht so auf, ob ihr hitzefrei bekommt oder nicht...die meisten arbeiten bei den temperaturen, und da sagt auch keine ihr könnt nach hause gehen


                         Doch,durften heut ne stunde früher gehen.
Nett,nicht wahr.


----------



## CheGuarana (20. August 2009)

Henninges schrieb:


> soll es denn nun heute noch gewitter geben ? brauch den rasen nicht zu "sprengen"...obwohl, bei meinem maulwurf problem wäre das mal eine gute lösung...



Erst morgen...


----------



## Stergi (20. August 2009)

kann man die SMD- CLient datenpakete net irgendwie programseitig komprimieren, so dass man mit langsamer internetverbindung nicht 2 stunden uploaden muss? ( 48MB mit DSL Light -.-)


----------



## nfsgame (20. August 2009)

Henninges schrieb:


> soll es denn nun heute noch gewitter geben ? brauch den rasen nicht zu "sprengen"...obwohl, bei meinem maulwurf problem wäre das mal eine gute lösung...


Also in der Region Braunschweig solls ab 22Uhr rumpeln. Wenn du glück hast streifts dich noch .

Nagut: Die Meldung die am nächsten dran ist ist aus Nienburg . Sollen aber richtung Osten ziehen  (http://www.dwd.de/bvbw/portlets/WarnPortlet/jsp/warnings.jsp?LAND_CODE=NIX&LANG=de#WS_ANCHOR_0).

Achso: Wegen dem Maulwurf hab ich eben vor lachen unterm Schreibtisch gelegen  *schweisabwisch*.

Meinem Prozessor würde ne Abkühlung aber gut tun . Der Hält das nicht mehr lange aus .


----------



## CheGuarana (20. August 2009)

@Stergi: Rate mal was der SMP Client immer macht...^^


----------



## nfsgame (20. August 2009)

Achtung: Man achte auf die Kerntemperaturen .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CheGuarana (20. August 2009)

Kein Wunder...(man achte auf die Taktung)


----------



## Henninges (20. August 2009)

hab ebendas wetter im zweiten gesehen...zum wochenende ziehen die temperaturen wieder an...morgen 23°c...


----------



## nfsgame (20. August 2009)

Toxy schrieb:


> Kein Wunder...(man achte auf die Taktung)


Den Takt macht der im Frühjahr mit ca. 60°C mit . 

Gleich kommt noch ein netter "Screenshot" 

Edit: Und der zweite Streich folgt sogleich . Nummer zwei xD.

Ich glaub das NT hat sich gerade selbstzerstört, da riechts streng draus .


----------



## Stergi (20. August 2009)

Toxy schrieb:


> @Stergi: Rate mal was der SMP Client immer macht...^^



auf wieviel komprimiert er? oder anders gefragt wie lange ärgere ich meine familie, wenn ich die ergebnisse uploade bei 10KB/s ?


----------



## CheGuarana (20. August 2009)

@nfsgame: DArf ich mal LAUT lachen? HAHA LOL!

@Stergi: Sorry, aber das weiss ich nicht, steht aber immer in der Console


----------



## nichtraucher91 (20. August 2009)

Ich hab hier Grade was neues rein bekommen. 787 Punkte und macht 4330ppd auf meiner 8800GT (Shader @ 1620MHz)

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## The Master of MORARE (20. August 2009)

Dito, P5789^^ 4820 Ppd auf meiner 9800 GT | 1756 MHz


----------



## The Ian (20. August 2009)

mal ne frage...gibts sowas wie ein zack zack für andere ware als für pc und was damit zusammen hängt?
also was weiß ich...haushaltsgeräte, dvd, halt alles andere


----------



## MarcXL (20. August 2009)

Wäre mir nicht bekannt, wobei Amazon mir immer wieder nette Newsletter schickt wo tolle Rabatte von 30% und mehr angepriesen werden.


----------



## vodun (21. August 2009)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Wie schön -.-,
> ...
> Heute Morgen kurz nach 7 (!) hing bei uns am Vertretungsplan ein DinA3 Zettel:
> 
> ...




Naja hatte auch mal so einen haben denn dann mal in verschiedene klassenräume eingeladen da hat er dann auch begriffen das es nicht mehr möglich war zu Unterrichten ( der hatte nämlich seine Büroräume schön Klimatisiert ).


----------



## The Master of MORARE (21. August 2009)

Unserer wär sich echt zu fein aus seinem raum zu kommen^^


----------



## nfsgame (21. August 2009)

Richtet euch schonmal drauf ein das ich nächste Woche kaum bis gar nicht aktiv sein werde. Ich bin ab Sonntag in Prag (Klassenfahrt).


----------



## The Master of MORARE (21. August 2009)

schööönes ding^^
unser physik lk will sich nicht entscheiden^^
ich hatte tschernobyl vorgeschlagen, aber nein, die herren schüler wolln noch weiterleben^^


----------



## nfsgame (21. August 2009)

Tja, so ist das halt, keiner will was machen was spaß macht .
Aber da wäre doch mal so richtig Bombenstimmung .


----------



## CrashStyle (21. August 2009)

Da wird mein Vorhaben in ein paar wochen sein^^ Danke nfsgame für deine Hilfe bei der Zammenstellung.
Das Team wieder tatkräftig unterstützen!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (21. August 2009)

Oh ha ob das Board das aushält? 

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## schrotflinte56 (21. August 2009)

goile sache

aber mal sehen ob du es wahr machst...

mfg


----------



## CheGuarana (21. August 2009)

Müsste es eig...


----------



## The Master of MORARE (21. August 2009)

genau das hab ich auch grad gedacht^^ (edit: nich das was toxy meint)
mir ist gestern der sata controller ausgestiegen xDDD. SB war zu heiß^^


----------



## CrashStyle (21. August 2009)

Ich werde es machen! Zeige es dan euch! Wen es das board nicht aus hält geht halt zurück.


----------



## Doandu (21. August 2009)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Ich werde es machen! Zeige es dan euch! Wen es das board nicht aus hält geht halt zurück.




Respekt 

das du soviel Kohle dafür ausgeben willst ist echt krass. Ich drück dir die Daumen


----------



## CheGuarana (21. August 2009)

Du solltest auchmalwieder deine Punkte pushen.^^


----------



## CrashStyle (21. August 2009)

Das Nt müsste reichen dafür, müsste sogar in der Effizienz 84 - 88 % arbeiten.


----------



## Doandu (21. August 2009)

hab gerade den Clienten angeworfen. Zu Schulzeiten war ich viel unterwegs und weil ich gerade den A1 Führerschein mache bin ich auch nicht so oft daheim. Aber jetzt lasse ich ihn mal wieder rechnen 

Momentan habe ich ja Ferien, da passt das schon. Aber ich werde dann erst wieder zur Wintersaison richtig loslegen. Da heizt mein Sys das zimmer schön auf. Aber bei diesem Temps puhhh. Und dann der laute Grakalüfter xd


----------



## CrashStyle (21. August 2009)

Da reicht ja der schöne Boxed Kühler, was für lüfter sollen ins Case rein? Könnt ja mal eure ideen posten.


----------



## schrotflinte56 (21. August 2009)

also ich würde bei der maschine nur noch ultra kaze als gehäuselüfter + lüftersteuerung verwenden!

mfg


----------



## CrashStyle (21. August 2009)

Warum das? Grakas sind doch aktiv, vorne 2*120 oder 140 rein was meint ihr?
Meinste die heir?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doandu (21. August 2009)

ich stimme schrtoflinte56 zu. Du brauchst sehr leistungsstrake Lüfter. 
Wie wärs mit nem Industrielüfter vom Papst?


----------



## schrotflinte56 (21. August 2009)

ob aktiv oder net wärme lassen die so oder so im gehäuse.
und so ein ultra kaze ist geregelt sehr leise aber kann, wenn benötigt, alles rausblasen.und sie sind relativ günstig!
gerade jetzt wäre das hilfreich, denke ich

mfg


----------



## Doandu (21. August 2009)

1. Es muss viel Frischluft ins Case rein
2. Die warme Luft muss wieder raus
3. Die 9800GT ist nur ne Single-Slotkarte. Deswegen wird sich das Case mehr aufheizen als sonst.
4. Die 4 Karten führen zu einem Hitzestau

soll ich noch mehr aufzählen?


----------



## CrashStyle (21. August 2009)

Schau mal oben, Muss aber auch wieder viel luft raus! Das Case hat doch nen 250mm an der seite!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schrotflinte56 (21. August 2009)

der 250 in der seite ist schon mal gut für grakas.
und ich würde die kaze mit 3000rpm nehmen zum luft abführen!

ps. habe selber einen ultra kaze 3000rpm (natürlich geregelt) drin weil ich eine zeitlang 2ati`s drin hatte und die wärme darstisch zunahm im geschlossenen gehäuse.

mfg


----------



## Doandu (21. August 2009)

Wie hoch ist die Förderleistung von dem an der Seite??

Der Scythe mit 227 m³/h wäre der Hammer


----------



## CrashStyle (21. August 2009)

Die Value-Edition ist mit zwei vorinstallierten Gehäuselüftern und Platz für weitere Case-Fans ausgestattet. Ein Highlight rotiert in der rechten Gehäuseseite: Hier bläst ein Mega-Fan mit stolzen 250 Millimetern Kantenlänge Frischluft bis in die hintersten Winkel. Mit 800 U/Min und einer Luftfördermenge von beachtlichen 212 m³/h sorgt der große Lüfter für einen effektiven Luftstrom, der auch hitzigste Komponenten wie CPU, Grafikkarten, Mainboard und Speicher gründlich kühlt. Unterstützung erhält das imposante Seitengebläse durch einen 120 mm-Case-Fan in der Front; zusätzlich lassen sich in der Rückseite entweder ein 120- oder zwei 80-mm-Lüfter nachrüsten.

2*120 vorne ein 120 hinten und das ding an der seite!?


----------



## Doandu (21. August 2009)

ok, der reicht für die Frischluftzufuhr.

Aber ich würde den 120mm an der Rückseite nachrüsten. Das dürfte dann reichen


----------



## schrotflinte56 (21. August 2009)

man kann ja auch mal schauen ob es zwei 80er gibt die zusammen mehr als 227 m³/h schaffen.
was du da bauen willst ist ja schon ein "wasch-echter" faltserver!

und der seitenlüfter ist gut um auch lüft zwischen die karten zu bringen.

mfg


----------



## CrashStyle (21. August 2009)

Ja ist schon ein Mammut Projekt das geb ich zu^^


----------



## Doandu (21. August 2009)

80mm Lüfter bringen aber selten mehr als 70 m³/h
also kommt man maximal auf 140 m³/h. 
Da nimmt man lieber gleich nen 120mm, weil die mehr Fördern können, bei geringerer Drehzahl bzw. Lautstärke


----------



## CrashStyle (21. August 2009)

46db/A wist ihr wie laut das ist^^


----------



## Doandu (21. August 2009)

ja sehr 

halb so laut wie unser Motorrad
da kann man nicht mehr arbeiten^^


----------



## CrashStyle (21. August 2009)

Des bringt doch nix we nich die dan drossel! Müssen andere sein!


----------



## schrotflinte56 (21. August 2009)

jaaaaaaaaaaaa
bin besitzer eines ultra kaze 3000rpm.
da helfen nur ohrenschützer, taubheit oder lüftersteuerung.
du baust doch einen server und der muss laut sein
aber die sind verhältnismäßig leise für ihre leistung wenn du mal einen delta lüfter in der hand hattest.

edit: selbst gedrosselt bringen die noch mehr als andere.

mfg


----------



## Doandu (21. August 2009)

lol, die sind wirklich extrem^^

hol dir ne Lüftersteuerung dazu und je nach Temps kannst du sie ja dann regeln


----------



## CrashStyle (21. August 2009)

Ich möchte noch schlafen könne in dem Zimmer! Und kein Flughafen mein zu müssen steht neben mir^^


----------



## Doandu (21. August 2009)

achso, du schläfst daneben?

Dann hilft nur ein Gehörschutz, wie von der Baustelle o.ä.
Oder du stellst den Faltserver wo anderst hin


----------



## nichtraucher91 (21. August 2009)

pass bei den ultra kaze 3000 auf!!! du könntest Finger verlieren! 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## schrotflinte56 (21. August 2009)

mein bruder hat aus unachtsamkeit mal die finger reingehalten...
der finger war noch dran hatte aber gute schmerzen verursacht.
die anderen hatten gut lachen über seinen schmerzschrei und dem anschliessenden gejammer
seit dem ist er sehr vorsichtig in der nähe des kazes...

mfg


----------



## CrashStyle (21. August 2009)

Mama  Da sollte ne Lüftersteuerung rein und dan mal auf 1500 runter.,

Die vllt. Zalman Lüftersteuerung ZM-MFC1 Plus


----------



## nichtraucher91 (21. August 2009)

Nun ja... ich hab das auch schon gemacht^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wisster bescheid^^

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## CrashStyle (21. August 2009)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Nun ja... ich hab das auch schon gemacht^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mein beileid an dich^^ Ist wieder gut verheilt?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (21. August 2009)

jaja konnte aber vier tage nicht mehr richtig icq nutzen^^

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## Doandu (21. August 2009)

sah ja schlimm aus! Ich hoffe er musste nicht amputiert werden?
Hast du den Lüfter dann auch richtig beerdigt?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (21. August 2009)

hab nur noch den Rahmen^^ 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Lochti (21. August 2009)

Hi zusammen,
bin mal wieder am rum experimentieren und muste mit erstaunen feststellen das Folding eine Auflösung von 1920 x 1080 nicht mag !



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.s:
Mit den lüfter sich die finger absäbeln hm, na das kann doch auch ins auge gehen !


----------



## CrashStyle (21. August 2009)

Lochti schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> bin mal wieder am rum experimentieren und muste mit erstaunen feststellen das Folding eine Auflösung von 1920 x 1080 nicht mag !
> 
> 
> ...



Was sagst hier zu? 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...h-folding-home-thread-ii-525.html#post1050559


----------



## Lochti (21. August 2009)

Lochti schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> bin mal wieder am rum experimentieren und muste mit erstaunen feststellen das Folding eine Auflösung von 1920 x 1080 nicht mag !
> 
> 
> ...


 
ups was vergessen habe das Große bild in meinen Alben zum schauen gepackt !


----------



## The Ian (21. August 2009)

warum..lässt du das ding etwa laufen?? braucht doch nur unmengen ressourcen


----------



## Lochti (21. August 2009)

The Ian schrieb:


> warum..lässt du das ding etwa laufen?? braucht doch nur unmengen ressourcen


 
ich weiß es doch, wolte einfach mal schauen welche grenzen diese Software hat !  !


----------



## Leopardgecko (21. August 2009)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Da wird mein Vorhaben in ein paar wochen sein^^ Danke nfsgame für deine Hilfe bei der Zammenstellung.
> Das Team wieder tatkräftig unterstützen!!!
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr schöne  Zusammenstellung. 




nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Oh ha ob das Board das aushält?
> 
> lg
> nichtraucher91



Da sehe ich eigentlich kein Problem.
Mein K9A2 Platinum (AM2) hat auch einen 790FX Chipsatz und hat bisher ohne Mucken gearbeitet.




CrashStyle schrieb:


> Das Nt müsste reichen dafür, müsste sogar in der Effizienz 84 - 88 % arbeiten.



Die Leistung reicht für deine Hardwareauswahl auf alle Fälle aus.




CrashStyle schrieb:


> Da reicht ja der schöne Boxed Kühler, was für lüfter sollen ins Case rein? Könnt ja mal eure ideen posten.



Du wirst sicher noch merken, das die CPU beim Falten ziemlich "cool" bleiben wird.
Der Boxed-Kühler wird sowieso von den 4 Grafikkarten übertönt. 
Da das Gehäuse zur Belüftung schon einen 250er Lüfter hat, solltest du auf der Rückseite auf jeden Fall einen kräftigen 120er zur Entlüftung einbauen.
Ob es nun dieser Ultra-Scythe mit 3000rpm sein muß weiß ich nicht.
Auf jeden Fall wäre es sinnvoll, die Slotbleche zwischen den Grafikkarten auszubauen (sind ja Grakas mit Single Slot Blechen)
und eine Luftführung im Bereich der Grafikkarten zu basteln.  Das hilft enorm!
Meine vier Zotac 9800GT Synergy Edition kommen auf maximal 70°C bei einer Kellertemperatur von 32°C!




CrashStyle schrieb:


> Ich möchte noch schlafen könne in dem Zimmer! Und kein Flughafen mein zu müssen steht neben mir^^



Da wirst du aber trotzdem leider sehr schnell an die Belastbarkeitgrenze deiner Nerven stoßen.
Ich kann dir das aus eigener Erfahrung sagen.
Nicht umsonst sind meine beiden Faltserver in den Keller umgezogen.




CrashStyle schrieb:


> Ja ist schon ein Mammut Projekt das geb ich zu^^



Da kann ich nur zustimmen. Aber watt mutt, dat mutt...


----------



## CrashStyle (21. August 2009)

@Leopardgecko

Danke für die Vielen tipps! Was für ein 120 würdest du vorne und hinten rein machen?

http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...-UCCL12-PWM---white-LED---120x120x25mm--.html

oder 

http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p5683_Nanoxia-FX-12-2000-PWM---120x120x25mm--.html

Wo die Nanoxia farblich zu den Nvidias passen wa!?


----------



## Leopardgecko (21. August 2009)

Ich würde da auch eher zum Nanoxia tendieren.


----------



## Henninges (21. August 2009)

ai-jai-jai...na da können sich einge warm anziehen...wenn die 4 98er erstmal drauflosfalten...respekt!

@nfsgame : wenn du in prag bist, grüss mir die "heimat"...


----------



## nfsgame (21. August 2009)

Henninges schrieb:


> @nfsgame : wenn du in prag bist, grüss mir die "heimat"...



Wird gemacht !


----------



## Henninges (21. August 2009)

bin erst in 2 wochen dort...wie lange geht eure fahrt ?


----------



## nfsgame (21. August 2009)

23.08 - 29.08.09


----------



## CrashStyle (21. August 2009)

Würde sich si ein Stellplatz lohnen für ein folding server wie meine werden soll?

1 HE Stellplatz Hosting Rechenzentrum


----------



## Henninges (21. August 2009)

ich denke nicht das du deinen rechner auf 1 HE im 19" rack unterbringen kannst...


----------



## CrashStyle (21. August 2009)

Gibts sowas was ich suche?


----------



## The Master of MORARE (21. August 2009)

Yap in ein paar jahren warscheinlich das teamhaus falls es klappt!


----------



## nfsgame (21. August 2009)

Jo, Haben uns beim Teamtreffen ja drüber unterhalten.


----------



## The Ian (21. August 2009)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Würde sich si ein Stellplatz lohnen für ein folding server wie meine werden soll?
> 
> 1 HE Stellplatz Hosting Rechenzentrum



mit 32ct/kwh + 50€ im monat (3 jahre lang) niemals abgesehen davon, dass dieser stellplatz dort nicht für normale pc gedacht ist

mal so nebenbei....die neuen wus bringen aber auch ordentlich ppd


----------



## CrashStyle (21. August 2009)

Habs gesagt bekommen danke! Schade das es noch eine weile dauert bis das Thema haus kommt^^


----------



## nfsgame (21. August 2009)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Habs gesagt bekommen danke! Schade das es noch eine weile dauert bis das *Thema haus* kommt^^



Teamhaus .


----------



## CrashStyle (21. August 2009)

Wen ich ca 550W mit dem Pc den ich kaufen will verbrauche! Was wären das am tag?


----------



## The Ian (21. August 2009)

das wären nach meiner rechnung bei einem strompreis von 23ct/kwh ca 3€ stromkosten am tag....macht 90€ im monat, 360€ im quartal, 1450€ im jahr...es sei denn ich hab mich verrechnet
willste immernoch das projekt starten?? xDDD


----------



## CrashStyle (21. August 2009)

Ja schon^^ Kann ja auch paar tag im monat pause machen


----------



## The Master of MORARE (22. August 2009)

Wollte nur mal offenbaren, dass CrashStyles 8600 GTS wieder am Falten ist.


----------



## CrashStyle (22. August 2009)

Teste grad mal eine 3870X2, Bekomme aber den 2ten gpu net zum falten! Grrrrrrrrr


----------



## CheGuarana (22. August 2009)

Hab ich ohne Dummy auch nicht geschafft


----------



## CrashStyle (22. August 2009)

Toxy schrieb:


> Hab ich ohne Dummy auch nicht geschafft



Also brauch ich für die 3870X2 am 2ten dvi anschluss ein dummy das es klappt das beide GPU-s rechnen!?


----------



## CheGuarana (22. August 2009)

Jop, war bei mir so. (Klingt komisch, ist aber so)


----------



## CrashStyle (22. August 2009)

Erklär es doch mal wie des gemacht hast usw.! Nicht nur bei mir gehts udn ist so. Danke


----------



## CheGuarana (22. August 2009)

Nö, hab keine Lust, du bist kommisch...

...wasdas in ICQ sollte versteh ich auch nicht ganz.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (22. August 2009)

Mensch Leute, kricht euch mal bitte wieder ein, das ist immernoch die RuKa und kein "Hell-in-a-Cell-Käfig".

Ich bin unteranderem auch daran interessiert, wie die Ppd von dem Gespann dann war. Hat jede Gpu ihre ca. 2000er Ppd gehabt?


----------



## CheGuarana (22. August 2009)

Mein der besten Wu hatte jede GPU 1500PPD.
Wobei der Stromverbrauch gigantisch is...


----------



## The Master of MORARE (22. August 2009)

Boah. Echt gut für n AMD Gespann! (Bis auf den Verbrauch )
Ihr glaubt garnicht, wie ich mich auf "Evergreen" und Open CL freue!^^


----------



## CheGuarana (22. August 2009)

Eigentlich nicht gut...^^

Die 4679 macht 1400 bei VIEL niedrigerem Verbrauch


----------



## CrashStyle (22. August 2009)

Wer mir jetzt erstmal ne 9800GT AMP holen die testen dan entscheide ich mich welche graka rein kommt


----------



## Vision-Modding (22. August 2009)

Die 98er verbraucht oc'ed ca. 165w. Bringt dir 5k ppd .


----------



## CrashStyle (22. August 2009)

Bin am überlegen ob ich statt der 9800GT ECO 4 9800GT AMP rein tu und dich nicht OC werden. 1700Shader find ich ausreichen.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (22. August 2009)

Sie rufen förmlich: "Nimm uns doch, aber stornier bloß die alten, dann bekommst du echte 20K Ppd und keine zu 100% recyclebaren 20K Ppd!"


----------



## CrashStyle (22. August 2009)

Jungs sagt mal so ist er doch richtig eingerichtet wa!? Den ich hatte es heute schon ein paar mal das er gestartet ist aber mein name und die Tema nummer nicht drine stand. Danke schonmal!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So stehts in der cfg passt doch alles wen ich net falsch liege!?

[settings]
username=CrashStyle
team=70335
passkey=
asknet=no
machineid=1
bigpackets=big
extra_parms=-local -verbosity 9

[http]
active=no
host=localhost
port=8080
usereg=no

[core]
priority=0
cpuusage=100
disableassembly=no
checkpoint=3
ignoredeadlines=no
nocpulock=0
addr=

[power]
battery=no

[clienttype]
memory=4095
type=0


----------



## CheGuarana (22. August 2009)

SAgtmal, kanns sein, dass die 787er WUs einfach höher honorierte 511er sind?!


----------



## The Master of MORARE (22. August 2009)

Yap sieht so aus... Aber ich finds SPITZE


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (22. August 2009)

Hoffentlich verteilt Stanford auch keine neuen 511er mehr, sondern 787er.


----------



## jaiby (23. August 2009)

So, ich hab meinen Rechner mal wieder aufgebaut... Jetzt faltet wieder was  Der stand jetzt ne ganze Zeit einfach so im Zimmer rum.


----------



## CheGuarana (23. August 2009)

Was faltet denn?^^


----------



## CrashStyle (23. August 2009)

Schaut mal bitte mein post an. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...h-folding-home-thread-ii-532.html#post1053913


----------



## jaiby (23. August 2009)

Bei mir immernoch ne 4870 OC ...
Ich spiel kaum noch und nur fürs Falten hol ich mir keine neue, teure GraKa.


----------



## CrashStyle (23. August 2009)

Brauchst doch net viel geld ausgeben schau mal hier! 

PCIe Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Doandu (23. August 2009)

meiner läuft jetzt auch wieder ordentlich. In 1-2 Tagen werde ich die 15k knacken 

Für euch ist dies nichts, für mich schon.


Ich überlege mir gerade ob ich mir ne GTX275 zulegen soll, was mach ich dann aber mit meiner GTS250


----------



## CheGuarana (23. August 2009)

Schreib mir halt ne PN was du für die 250 haben willst


----------



## The Master of MORARE (23. August 2009)

Schade, unteschiedliche Shaderzahlen. (Vorsicht ). Sonst wär ich auch interessiert gewesn.


----------



## CrashStyle (23. August 2009)

So gefällt sie mir! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doandu (23. August 2009)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Schade, unteschiedliche Shaderzahlen. (Vorsicht ). Sonst wär ich auch interessiert gewesn.




wie meinst du das mit "unterschiedliche Shaderzahlen"??

@Toxy: Ich schreibe dich dann an. Kann aber ne weile dauern^^


----------



## The Master of MORARE (23. August 2009)

Sind Karten mit ungleicher Shaderzahl zusammen in einer Maschine am Falten, bricht höchstwarscheinlich die Ppd der stärkeren(?) karte um die Hälfte ein. Wie das ganze mit ner VM für die andere karte aussähe weiß ich nicht.


----------



## CrashStyle (23. August 2009)

So hab ich 4*1700shader


----------



## The Master of MORARE (23. August 2009)

Juhuuuu^^, hey und ich hab auch Slipstreams im Einsatz! 3 an der Zahl, würde ich immer wiedder kaufen!


----------



## CrashStyle (23. August 2009)

Zum testen bestell ich mal noch 1oder2Kaza ultra 3000 mit^^

http://www.alternate.de/html/produc...DWARE&l1=Cooling&l2=Gehäuselüfter&l3=Standard


----------



## The Master of MORARE (23. August 2009)

huuuuh, dann kannste dir das staubsaugen sparen^^, einfach nen filte hinterklatschen^^


----------



## The Ian (23. August 2009)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Juhuuuu^^, hey und ich hab auch Slipstreams im Einsatz! 3 an der Zahl, würde ich immer wiedder kaufen!



und ich hab 10 davon im einsatz und würd ich auch immer wieder kaufen^^


----------



## schrotflinte56 (23. August 2009)

und ich würde immer wieder ultra kaze 3000er kaufen.
so viel spass wie mit diesen lüfter hatte ich selten^^

ps. slipstream sind natürlich auch immer erwünscht und dürfen mittlerweile in keinem meiner rächner fehlen.

mfg


----------



## CrashStyle (23. August 2009)

Die ultra sidn mir dan zu krank für 24/7 sry. 

Hab mir den mal bestellt mit 8 wochen wartezeit der ist nur zum testen Delta Electronics FFB1212EHE 120x120x38mm, Doppelkugellager, 4000rpm, 322m³/h, 59dB(A), 24W Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## schrotflinte56 (23. August 2009)

oh oh...ohrenschmalz^^

du kannst ja mal einen direkten vergleich zwischen ultra und dem delta machen!

edit: ich hatte sie beide leider nicht zeitgleich.

mfg


----------



## CrashStyle (23. August 2009)

Mach ich dan


----------



## The Ian (23. August 2009)

oO 30 euro fürn lüfter für mal so zum testen...zumal du mit nem delta lüfter deinen rechner dann entgültig aus deinem zimmer verbannen musst 59db und ne stromaufnahme von 36 watt...ist ja der hammer..wenn ich alle lüfter, die in meinem rechner werkeln mit dem tauschen würde würde ich ein 500w nt benötigen...und 360€^^...und nen verdammt guten gehörschutz
warscheinlich müsste man dann noch den rechner im boden verankern, dass der nicht die fliege macht xD


----------



## CrashStyle (23. August 2009)

The Ian schrieb:


> oO 30 euro fürn lüfter für mal so zum testen...zumal du mit nem delta lüfter deinen rechner dann entgültig aus deinem zimmer verbannen musst 59db und ne stromaufnahme von 36 watt...ist ja der hammer..wenn ich alle lüfter, die in meinem rechner werkeln mit dem tauschen würde würde ich ein 500w nt benötigen...und 360€^^...und nen verdammt guten gehörschutz
> warscheinlich müsste man dann noch den rechner im boden verankern, dass der nicht die fliege macht xD



Der kommt doch net in den PC  Der ist für Bench sessions und zum so testen da. Des würde ich ja net aus halten, in dem Falt server kommen slip stream 1600rpm.


----------



## Fate T.H (23. August 2009)

schrotflinte56 schrieb:


> ps. slipstream sind natürlich auch immer erwünscht und dürfen mittlerweile in keinem meiner rächner fehlen.
> 
> mfg



Naja ich bin froh wenn se wieder raus sind aus meinem 4 Stück gekauft vor 1 Monat und 3 davon schon über dem Jordan (Lagerschaden).
Dagegen sind die EBM Papst bei mir dauerläufer im 24/7 Betrieb seit ca. 2 Jahren. Denke werd mir welche von Noiseblocker, Enermax oder wieder Papst kaufen.


----------



## CrashStyle (23. August 2009)

Post mla nen link von papst lüfter bitte! 120mm halt.


----------



## schrotflinte56 (23. August 2009)

oh...da ist mir ein fehler unterlaufen ich habe s-flex und keine slipstream.

mfg


----------



## Fate T.H (23. August 2009)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Post mla nen link von papst lüfter bitte! 120mm halt.



Die laufen bei mir fast seit 2 Jahren und auf 7 Volt gedrosselt sind die kaum zu hören -> EBM Papst 4412/F2GL
Die einzige Wartung die sie erhalten haben ist die mal vom Staub zu befreien die Lüfterblätter.


----------



## The Ian (23. August 2009)

liegt ja wohl am preis, dass die länger halten


----------



## Fate T.H (23. August 2009)

Das mag schon sein wobei ich auch schon das gegteil erlebt habe. Teurer muß nicht gleich besser sein soviel steht fest.

Im endeffekt muß man abwägen kaufe ich lieber billiger ein und gehe gefahr das sie so wie
bei nach einem Monat schrott sind oder gebe ich lieber ein wenig mehr aus habe dafür aber
eine größere chance das sie länger halten. Ich für meinen teil habe daraus gelernt und würde sicher nicht
so urteilen wenn nur einer kaputt gegangen währe aber gleich 3 von 4 ?


----------



## euMelBeumel (23. August 2009)

Hey ihr Falter 

Habe vorhin beschlossen, auch mal ein wenig zu falten und nach euren Tutorials alles draufgepackt, läuft auch alles super (1x GPU, und 1x QuadCore). Was ich nun wissen wollte, warum mit FahMon, beim CPU-Client nen gelben Status anzeigt. Arbeiten tut er, wenn auch sehr langsam wie ich finde, oder ist es normal, dass die GPU um einiges schneler als die CPU ist, habe sowas schonmal gehört glaube ich.

Achja der GPU-Client ist der 6.23er, der von der CPU auch (Console Version), und ich nutze Win7 x64, hoffe das hilft, stören tuts mich nicht wirklich, aber ein gelber Status muss ja was zu bedeuten haben.

Danke schonmal!


----------



## The Ian (23. August 2009)

sicher sind nicht die teuersten gleich die besten, aber mit mehr gelt kann man auch in der regel mehr anfangen und qualitativ bessere produkte herstellen
obgleich du da bei deinen lüftern unglaubliches pech gehabt haben musst, aber dass kann dir bei nem 20€ lüfter auch passieren, wenngleich die chancen dazu geringer sind (man hab ich ne ausdrucksweise xD)


----------



## CrashStyle (23. August 2009)

Ich brauch ja nur 2 1vorne 1hinten aber 20€ pro lüfter will ich net ausgeben.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (23. August 2009)

Hey eumel^^, wilkommen im Team.
Die Gpus sind schneller als die cpus, dass ist normal. Der gelbe status im faHMon hat nur zu bedeuten, dass die WU bearbeitet wird, aber noch keine 3% fortschritt erreicht wurden um eine genaue Ppd Angabe machen zu können.

Edit:
Mensch nu kümmert euch doch mal um die Fragen^^
Juhuuuu Top 100 . Als ich vorgestern die 500K Marke geknackt...tzzz voll verpennt^^


----------



## Fate T.H (23. August 2009)

@euMelBeumel

Ja ist normal das die GPU schneller ist liegt einmal daran das sie massive parallel
arbeiten kann sowie daran das die WU´s nicht so komplex sind wie die der CPU´s.


@The Ian

Joa da werd ich wohl viel Pech gehabt haben mit vorallem da ich mich vorher viel informiert habe in diversen
Foren und viele positive Stimmen dazu gelesen habe. Wie der Mensch nunmal so ist prägt sowas einen.


@CrashStyle

Naja 20€ kosten die ja nicht


----------



## euMelBeumel (23. August 2009)

Hey danke für die schnellen Antworten, ja stimmt er hängt imemr noch bei 2%  Danke nochmal und ich werd falten, wann immer es geht 

schönen Abend noch

Edit: Stimmt es, dass der SMP-Client die CPU besser auslastet? Den hab ich nämlich irgendwie nicht zum laufen bekommen...


----------



## Fate T.H (23. August 2009)

Besser auslasten ja schon nutzt ja mehere Kerne halt man sollte nur beachten das die Deadline kürzer sind bei SMP-WU´s die bei 3 Tage liegt.
Wenn du wirklich SMP machen willst schau dir besser das an -> [HowTo] Windows+VMware*Xubuntu64/F@H
weil SMP unter Windows ist echt nicht der brüller bringt weniger PPD weil er schlicht langsamer arbeitet als sein Linux pedant.


----------



## euMelBeumel (23. August 2009)

Alles klar, dann lass ich doch lieber die Konsole einfach nebenbei mitlaufen, danke


----------



## CrashStyle (23. August 2009)

Ich versuch erstmal die Slipstream und werd dan sehen ob sie halten oder kaputt gehen.


----------



## euMelBeumel (23. August 2009)

Ich habe jetzt mal nochnen ConsolenClient aufm Heimserver installiert, nach 15 Minuten hat er jetzt festgestellt, dass die CPU SSE unterstützt  Mal sehen ob ichs in 42 Tagen mit der Möhre schaffen  Aber sonst top das Projekt, das einzig negative ist der höhere Verbrauch, aber naja is ja nich umsonst.


----------



## The Ian (24. August 2009)

du kannst auf deinem quat auch 3 konsolen laufen lassen, wenn du das noch nicht hast, dann ist fürs ottonormal windows und den gpu-clienten noch genügend kraft da

zwar nicht unbedingt für unsere falter interessant, aber: atm gibts beim zack zack ne hd 4890 für 148€


----------



## euMelBeumel (24. August 2009)

Jab habe schon 3 Konsolen laufen + die GPU, und aufm Server läufts auch endlich er steht nach 2 Stunden bei 3%  

Wegen der Graka - naja is doch sone Art Laberthread oder?


----------



## Doandu (24. August 2009)

kann mir bitte jemand den Link zu den Userstatistiken von F@H schicken???
Ich finde ihn leider nicht mehr


----------



## The Master of MORARE (24. August 2009)

Hm^^,

Die von EOC für 70335 und für dich

und Kakaostats für 70335 und für dich


----------



## Doandu (24. August 2009)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Hm^^,
> 
> Die von EOC für 70335 und für dich
> 
> und Kakaostats für 70335 und für dich




super, danke dir.
Die von EOC habe ich gesucht


----------



## The Master of MORARE (24. August 2009)

Immer doch^^, ich finde aber die Kakaostats besser bzw übersichtlicher. Da hab ich gleich die Tagesproduktionen im Vergleich zur selben Uhrzeit gestern. Bei den EOC Stats verwirrt mich dass da unten irgendwie jedesmal..... aber jedem das seine .


----------



## CrashStyle (24. August 2009)

@ll Da die Zotac 9800GT AMP bei alternate nicht mehr geben wird sieht so aus für 1.10.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (24. August 2009)

Mal so nebenbei

Teilweise hat sich in diesem Forum ein "etwas rüder" Umgangston breit gemacht

Ich bin ausgesprochen stolz, dass wir Falter (ich beziehe mich da mit ein) mit Respekt und Freundschaft miteinander umgehen
Danke und


----------



## Henninges (24. August 2009)

da ist was dran, bedenke jedoch das einige hier noch minderjährig sind und wir "älteren" da vielleicht auch mal ein auge zudrücken sollten...
leider ist in unserer gesellschaft der eine oder andere wert nicht mehr "so hoch im kurs", da leidet manchmal das niveau einer konversation drunter...
eben umso öfter in einer RK...


----------



## Doandu (24. August 2009)

da ich mich jetzt wieder mehr mit der Materie F@H befasse muss ich mich jetzt mal Informieren, um auf den neuesten Stand zu kommen. Mein GPu client ist noch von Mai, da ist doch glaube ich schon ein neuer rausgekommen oder?

Den Rest suche ich selber im Forum^^


----------



## nfsgame (24. August 2009)

Absoluter notfall

bitte den anhang ignorieren


ist f[r thilo


----------



## The Master of MORARE (24. August 2009)

Ya, du kannst dir den aktuellen Clienten hier herunterladen.
Einfach in den Ordner des jeweiligen Clienten einfügen, und die alte ".exe" überschreiben.


----------



## CrashStyle (24. August 2009)

Was sagt ihr wen ich das Board! 

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Mainboards - AMD - Sockel AM2+ - MSI K9A2 Platinum

Staat

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Mainboards - AMD - Sockel AM3 - MSI 790FX-GD70 

Nehmen würde!?


----------



## The Master of MORARE (24. August 2009)

Also ich bin ja von Anfang an dafür gewesen^^, habs selbst seit gut 2 Monaten im 24/7 Einsatz und es läuft super stabil. Dazu noch eine Stromsparendere Cpu und fertich ist die Kiste.


----------



## The Ian (24. August 2009)

na bei uns faltern hat sich meiner meinung nach eine schöne gesittete gruppe gebildet und in dem forum schreiben auch nur diese rein, wodurch wir solche labersäcke mit unangepasster schreibweise automatisch aus dem weg gehen...da ich zu 90% auch nur in unserem folding forum abteil bin sind mir andere umgangsarten auch noch nicht so bekannt^^


----------



## The Master of MORARE (24. August 2009)

Ich schreibe eigentlich auch nur in "unser" Unterforum, aber ich denke, dass Bumblebee eben dieses meinte.
Aber nett sind wir doch alle  (und von denen, die beim Teamtreffen waren, durfte ich das sogar persönlich erfahren^^).


----------



## Henninges (24. August 2009)

dito...


----------



## CrashStyle (24. August 2009)

@The Master of MORARE

Danke für deine antwort! Was ist mit den anderen!?  Jungs was los aufgehts^^

Post #5374 Da gibts ne frage!


----------



## Zeph4r (24. August 2009)

Also ich würde das obige Board bevorzugen.
Grund wäre eventuell schon die weitere nutzung des DDR2 Ramm...(falls er Vorhanden)
Einen lieben Gruß an alle


----------



## Henninges (24. August 2009)

wer ist denn da aus der versenkung aufgetaucht ?  junge, wo warst du solange ?


----------



## Zeph4r (24. August 2009)

Hallo Henninges Ja habe etwas Stress hier ....
Jo und Gamescom ist für mich auch ins Wasser gefallen....(snief)
die Jungs haben mal eben locker Samstag abend abgesagt
Tja aber sonst ist es wieder schön hier zu sein


----------



## CrashStyle (24. August 2009)

Zeph4r schrieb:


> Also ich würde das obige Board bevorzugen.
> Grund wäre eventuell schon die weitere nutzung des DDR2 Ramm...(falls er Vorhanden)
> Einen lieben Gruß an alle




Danke dir! Was sagen die anderen?


----------



## CheGuarana (24. August 2009)

Die anderen sagen gern böse Worte, die in Massen zum Ban führen können


----------



## Zeph4r (24. August 2009)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Mal so nebenbei
> 
> Teilweise hat sich in diesem Forum ein "etwas rüder" Umgangston breit gemacht
> 
> ...


Ja das kann schonmal passieren...im eifer des Gefechts......
Mal Im ernst man sollte hier jedem auch den Gebührenden Respekt entgegenbringen....


----------



## Zeph4r (24. August 2009)

Wundert euch nicht ich habe Nachholbedarf.....


----------



## Fate T.H (24. August 2009)

Henninges schrieb:


> da ist was dran, bedenke jedoch das einige hier noch minderjährig sind und wir "älteren" da vielleicht auch mal ein auge zudrücken sollten...
> leider ist in unserer gesellschaft der eine oder andere wert nicht mehr "so hoch im kurs", da leidet manchmal das niveau einer konversation drunter...
> eben umso öfter in einer RK...



Naja dies ist nicht nur in der RK so wenn ich mir mal die jüngere Generation außerhalb des Netzes anschaue da fällt mir so manches mal nix mehr dazu ein.
Und der verfall der einfachsten Benimmregeln schreitet unaufhaltsam voran ohne das man was dagegen tun kann.


----------



## The Ian (24. August 2009)

daran sind aber oftmals auch die eltern und ihre erziehungsform dran schuld


----------



## Doandu (24. August 2009)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Ya, du kannst dir den aktuellen Clienten hier herunterladen.
> Einfach in den Ordner des jeweiligen Clienten einfügen, und die alte ".exe" überschreiben.




danke dir, für den Link. Werde jetzt alles aktualisieren und mich auf den neuesten Stand bringen

Ich kenne euch zwar nicht so gut, aber ich finde  alle auch sehr nett

@CrashStyle:
Zu AMD-Boards kann ich dir leider keine Empfehlungen geben, da ich auf Intel abfahre  und mich deswegen nur bei denen auskenne


----------



## Fate T.H (24. August 2009)

@The Ian

Da ist wohl was wahres dran es ist halt nur erschreckend zu sehen sowas wenn einem
Wörter an den Kopf geschmissen werden von Kindern die man in dem alter noch nie gehört hat.


----------



## Vision-Modding (25. August 2009)

Vorallem werden die immer Frecher zum Thema respekt. Ich wurd von 12 Jährigen schon Huso genannt nur weil ich an denen vorbeigelaufen bin xD.......


----------



## Bumblebee (25. August 2009)

Ja, ist manchmal gewöhnungsbedürftig, die freche Klappe/die freche Schreibe

Aber im Sinne des halbvollen Glases wollte ich nicht darüber jammern, sondern meine Freude kundtun. dass wir ein so "toller Haufen" sind

Also, (er-)halten wir das Niveau, freuen uns darüber und falten uns weiterhin einen ab


----------



## The Ian (25. August 2009)

so siehts aus großer meister


----------



## The Master of MORARE (25. August 2009)

Es ist wirklich schlimm geworden^^, ich geh zwar erst in die 11. Klasse, aber wie die 5-9. Klässler teils miteinander umgehen, oder wie sich besonders die mädels in den untersten Jahrgängen aufmotzen , das ist wirklich nicht mit anzusehen. Hoffentlich kommen die noch zur vernunft. Mein Jahrgang war in dem Alter echt noch nicht so drauf!

@ Doandu:
Den Clienten besser neu installieren nachdem das alte zeug säuberlichst deinstalliert wurde... Ich ging noch von der "Drop-in" aus.


----------



## euMelBeumel (25. August 2009)

Hi ihr, ich mal wieder

hätte nur kurz ne Frage: weiß wer warum ich im GPU-Client im Viewer kein Bild zu sehen bekomme? Liegts am Win7, am Treiber oder an der übertakteten Grafikkarte? Ist jetzt nicht weiter wild, ist nur reines Interesse.


----------



## Bumblebee (25. August 2009)

Ach ja - der Viewer .....

Eigentlich *sollte* er auch funktionieren
- unter WIN 7
- treiberunabhängig (solange die GPU faltet)
- auf übertakteten GraKa's

Bloss frage ich mich...
Wieso treffe ich immer wieder welche die sich den Viewer antun
Wo er doch so gar keinem Zweck dient sondern nur (Falt-)Leistung kostet


----------



## euMelBeumel (25. August 2009)

Naja dann ist es vielleicht besser, dass er nicht funktioniert


----------



## Bumblebee (25. August 2009)

euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Naja dann ist es vielleicht besser, dass er nicht funktioniert


 
Solange der Client "flawless" läuft - sicher ...


----------



## The Ian (25. August 2009)

ich hab mal volgendes problem

ich suche für mein baldiges studium ein laptop, der volgende eigenschaften haben sollte
-lange akkulaufzeit bei normalen arbeiten/ inet surfen
-soll hd-filme flüssig abspielen können
-hdmi oder dvi ausgang haben
-wenn nicht übermäßiger aufpreis ein blueraylaufwerk besitzen
-und voallem solls nen nvidea grafikchip haben, da der sich nicht ausruhen soll, sondern auch ein wenig falten soll...dabei wäre es schön, wenn da nicht der absolut kleinste krafikchip drinne wäre
-das ganze soll nicht wesentlich über 1000€ gehen wäre schön wenns drunter bleibt, was aber bei meiner wunschkonfiguration nicht so einfach sein sollte

ich hoffe ihr habt ein paar vorschläge
vielen dank schon mal


----------



## schrotflinte56 (25. August 2009)

ein vorschlag von mir! One Notebook D8653 by: One - ONE Shop
zum falten dürfte der schon taugen aber wie es mit laufzeit aussieht weiss ich net genau er hat Li-Ion-Akku 8 Zellen!

ps.man kann ihn ja noch ein wenig konfigurieren.

mfg


----------



## CheGuarana (25. August 2009)

The Ian schrieb:


> -soll hd-filme flüssig abspielen können




Muhahahaha...filme in Unterricht schauen...bekommt den Noten nicht gut.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (25. August 2009)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Da ist wohl was wahres dran es ist halt nur erschreckend zu sehen sowas wenn einem
> Wörter an den Kopf geschmissen werden von Kindern die man in dem alter noch nie gehört hat.



Wenn ich bedenke, dass ich 12Jahre jünger bin als du und genauso denke fühle ich mich doch gleich viel älter 
ich kämpfe diesbezüglich, als Mediator und Streitschlichter auch noch an vorderster Front. Was man sich da von Fünftklässlern anhören darf...
Aber ein spontanes hoch auf uns 


@The Ian

Darf es auch etwas mit einem angebissenem Apfel sein? 




Toxy schrieb:


> Muhahahaha...filme in Unterricht schauen...bekommt den Noten nicht gut.



Lesen! Er sprach von seinem baldigen Studium. Das ist etwas anders als Schule. 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## CheGuarana (25. August 2009)

Denken! Beim Studium lernt man auch...


----------



## nichtraucher91 (25. August 2009)

Toxy schrieb:


> Denken! Beim Studium lernt man auch...



hat dir noch nie jemand vom Studium erzählt?!

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## MESeidel (25. August 2009)

Toxy schrieb:


> Denken! Beim Studium lernt man auch...



Du kannst aber noch nicht studiert haben...


----------



## Henninges (25. August 2009)

geht das schon wieder los...


----------



## MESeidel (25. August 2009)

ISt doch alle nicht ganz ernst gemeint ;o)
(zumindest von meiner Seite)


----------



## The Ian (25. August 2009)

> Muhahahaha...filme in Unterricht schauen...bekommt den Noten nicht gut.



also um mal meine algegenwertige faulheit zu verteidigen...ich habe nie in betracht gezogen, wärend einer vorlesung filme zu schauen...wenn mich das nicht interessiert brauch ich auch gar nicht erst hingehen...dort gibts keinen eintrag ins muttiheft wenn man fehlt...dort zählt wirklich nur die leistung bei den prüfungen



> Denken! Beim Studium lernt man auch...



ja das soll vorkommen xDDD



> Darf es auch etwas mit einem angebissenem Apfel sein?



von mir aus auch von einer birne^^ aber bitte achtet aufs butget, da ja diese äpfel vergleichsweise teuer sind
also das blaue laufwerk und der festplatteninhalt ist mir primär nicht so wichtig, wichtiger ist mir die akkuleistung und das ne nvidea graka drinne ist...der prozzi ist auch vergleichsweise uninteressant, da ja bei hd und vielen anderen anwendungen mittlerweile die graka übernimmt
wie gesagt...möglichst unter 1000€ das ganze



noch zu der anderen problematik...ich will nicht wissen, wie das mal bei mir später mit kindern wird, denn momentan regen mich die kleinen bälger meist nur auf...gibt echt ganz wenige, die von ihrem verhalten her so sind, wo ich sagen würde....ja so eins würd ich auch gerne mal haben wollen...ich bin erst 20 und wenn ich die kinder auf unserer straße beobachte, sind die immer vollkommen ohne eltern und ohne jeglich aufsicht unterwegs, haben einen umgangston, den ich noch nicht mal ansatzweise beherrsche und wenn die mal (sehr) laut werden, und wenns vorm eigenen haus ist, dann kommt nie auch nur ein elternteil mal und sagt dass ruhe sein soll....bei meinen kindern hätts da schon lange ne ansage gegeben...naja ich will mal wissen wie dann die kinder von denen werden...aber bis dahin ist noch zeit


----------



## CheGuarana (25. August 2009)

flamewars!!! Jahaaaa....loslos, wie stacheln wir uns gegenseitig an?^^


----------



## nichtraucher91 (25. August 2009)

Toxy schrieb:


> flamewars!!! Jahaaaa....loslos, wie stacheln wir uns gegenseitig an?^^



In dem wir uns mit angebissenen Äpfeln und Birnen bewerfen^^

@The Ian
MacBook 13" Core 2 Duo 2,13 GHz, 2 GB RAM, 160 GB HD
MacBook Pro 13" Core 2 Duo 2,26 GHz, 2 GB RAM, 160 GB HD

die beiden dürften für dich als Student interessant sein. 


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## CheGuarana (25. August 2009)

Kann man auf MAC OS falten?
bzw. Windows auf MAC OS knalln?


----------



## schrotflinte56 (25. August 2009)

man kann windows auf einen mac knallen...
aber wenn du erstmal das mac os benuzt hast, behälste dat auch.

mfg


----------



## nichtraucher91 (25. August 2009)

Toxy schrieb:


> Kann man auf MAC OS falten?



Ja natürlich.



Toxy schrieb:


> bzw. Windows auf MAC OS knalln?



kann man, will man?!


lg 
Nichtraucher91


----------



## The Master of MORARE (25. August 2009)

Meine Güte! Kann dieses Herumgezeter nicht mal ein Ende haben.
Ist das hier etwa ein Revierkampf wie unter Tieren oder was? Muss nun jeder einfach mal einen sinnlosen Kommentar abgeben, um zu zeigen, dass man "da" war?
Außerdem meine ich irgendwo mal gelesen zu haben, dass jeder Beitrag einen Hauch von Sinn bzw. Bezug zum Thema aufweisen sollte. Das hier ist eine Rumpelkammer, dazu da hier Angelegenheiten zu besprechen, die schnelll "gegessen" sind und wegen denen es sich auch nicht Lohnen würde extra ein neues Thema zu starten - schlichtweg um das Unterforum etwas geordneter zu halten. Doch so geht es hier anscheinend nicht mehr lange zu.
Ich meinerseits werde in Zukunft sinnfreie Beiträge schlichweg übersehen.

Euer Theo


----------



## The Ian (25. August 2009)

schrotflinte56 schrieb:


> aber wenn du erstmal das mac os benuzt hast, behälste dat auch.
> 
> mfg



meinste das ist so viel toller als windows?...das da windows drauf kann wusst ich schon
über den style der macs kommt ja nun absolut nix drüber...der hammer ist natürlich das air^^


----------



## caine2011 (25. August 2009)

also erstmal: ja ein mac ist ja so toll für studenten... germanistik studenten linguistik studenten

man kann auf einem mac natürlich einen smp installen, nur leider hat der mac außer seinem miserablem os noch weitere probs: es wird warm wie dumm, aber die ppd bewegt sich nahezu auf linux niveau was den cpu client angeht

ansonsten ist das mac book nur für künstl. studiengänge zu gebrauchen und wenn man iwelche naturwissenschaften studiert sollte man eher ein herkömmliches nb mit linux ausstatten


----------



## The Ian (25. August 2009)

also ich werde biotechnologie/ bioinformatik studieren




> also erstmal: ja ein mac ist ja so toll für studenten... germanistik studenten linguistik studenten





> ansonsten ist das mac book nur für künstl. studiengänge zu gebrauchen



weil warum? also warum sollte es ungeeignet für naturwissenschaften sein??
ist das erste mal dass ich mich halwegs ernsthaft mit laptops beschäftige, weil ich bisher nie einen gebraucht hätte und ein pc verfechter bin^^

stimmt schon...mehr als gut aussehen kanns auch nicht im vergleich zu anderen

hmmm schwierige entscheidung -.-


----------



## CheGuarana (25. August 2009)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Meine Güte! Kann dieses Herumgezeter nicht mal ein Ende haben.
> Ist das hier etwa ein Revierkampf wie unter Tieren oder was? Muss nun jeder einfach mal einen sinnlosen Kommentar abgeben, um zu zeigen, dass man "da" war?
> Außerdem meine ich irgendwo mal gelesen zu haben, dass jeder Beitrag einen Hauch von Sinn bzw. Bezug zum Thema aufweisen sollte. Das hier ist eine Rumpelkammer, dazu da hier Angelegenheiten zu besprechen, die schnelll "gegessen" sind und wegen denen es sich auch nicht Lohnen würde extra ein neues Thema zu starten - schlichtweg um das Unterforum etwas geordneter zu halten. Doch so geht es hier anscheinend nicht mehr lange zu.
> Ich meinerseits werde in Zukunft sinnfreie Beiträge schlichweg übersehen.
> ...



Alles klärchen mein Bärchen äh (möchtegern)-Mod.


----------



## Muschkote (25. August 2009)

@Toxy
Ich denke mal, dass genau diese Art von Beiträgen gemeint war. Und bevor mir hier noch der Kragen platzt, versuch doch mal deine Flut an "sinnlosen" Beiträgen zu drosseln! Bevor dein nächster kommt mit dem Inhalt: "Juhu ich hab 3000 Beiträge geschrieben". Sry aber ich musste das mal rauslassen.


----------



## Bumblebee (26. August 2009)

Ach was bin ich doch für ein egomanischer Narzist - ich quote mich selber ...



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ja, ist manchmal gewöhnungsbedürftig, die freche Klappe/die freche Schreibe
> Aber im Sinne des halbvollen Glases wollte ich nicht darüber jammern, sondern meine Freude kundtun. dass wir ein so "toller Haufen" sind
> Also, (er-)halten wir das Niveau, freuen uns darüber und falten uns weiterhin einen ab



*Alles klar??*


----------



## CheGuarana (26. August 2009)

Muschkote schrieb:


> @Toxy
> Ich denke mal, dass genau diese Art von Beiträgen gemeint war. Und bevor mir hier noch der Kragen platzt, versuch doch mal deine Flut an "sinnlosen" Beiträgen zu drosseln! Bevor dein nächster kommt mit dem Inhalt: "Juhu ich hab 3000 Beiträge geschrieben". Sry aber ich musste das mal rauslassen.



Kloppe? 


<------DAS------>
ist ´ne Ruka, da darf man bissl OT schreiben und sinnloses Zeug, übersiehs einfach.

Und? Kragen platzt gerade oder wie?


----------



## The Ian (26. August 2009)

ach kinders erst wird gelobt und dann kommen so ne sachen

man kann ne meinung zu etwas haben, muss es aber nicht und man muss die meinung auch nicht immer äußern, denn oftmals ist es einfach besser mal still zu sein und die andern machen zu lassen


----------



## CheGuarana (26. August 2009)

Dazu hab ich ein geiles Zitat!
"Ich habe mich dazu entschlossen,
nicht die Klappe zu halten" 

- PerVerZ aus dem "23" Promotrack "Einheit".


----------



## The Ian (26. August 2009)




----------



## Fate T.H (26. August 2009)

Toxy schrieb:


> Dazu hab ich ein geiles Zitat!
> "Ich habe mich dazu entschlossen,
> nicht die Klappe zu halten"
> 
> - PerVerZ aus dem "23" Promotrack "Einheit".



Toxy schonmal was gehört von "Reden ist Silber, Schweigen ist Gold".
Nimms mir nicht böse aber sowas sind ganz einfache Tugenden.


----------



## The Ian (26. August 2009)

jaja die ALTEN deutschen Tugenden...alt...die müssen kurz nach meiner generation abhanden gekommen sein (bin 20)

nur zum vergleich....wie alt ist toxy?


----------



## Bumblebee (26. August 2009)

The Ian schrieb:


> ....wie alt ist toxy?


 
Malte ist 15 - gemäss "...stellen sich vor"

Und ja, manchmal ist Schweigen wirklich Gold
Trotzdem denke ich, dass es in der RuKa etwas weniger ernst zugehen darf - aber alles in Grenzen
Können wir das nun beiseiteschieben oder muss ich erst anfangen
*mit Wattestäbchen zu schmeissen*


----------



## Henninges (26. August 2009)

ich würde es zugern sehen wenn du mit wattestäbchen wirfst...aber von meiner seite aus soll es das gewesen sein...


----------



## Doandu (26. August 2009)

ich sag dazu jeztz mal nix^^

Aktualisiere jetzt die Clienten. Hoffentlich bekomme ich die neuen auch zum laufen


----------



## Fate T.H (26. August 2009)

Dachte das lautet immer "Ich beschmeiß dich gleich mit Watteböllchen" ^^

@The Ian

Auch wenn diese Tugenden alt sind so haben sie immer noch berechtigung.


Aber nun ist schluß damit zumindest von mir wollte es nur mal angemerckt haben.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (26. August 2009)

Yap, ich freu mich echt auf DX11 und Open CL... Legen dann die AMD Karten einen zahn zu? Denn ich glaub SilentKilla meinte, dass es hauptsächlich an der Programmierung liegt.


----------



## Henninges (26. August 2009)

ich denke nicht...sind ja amd/ati karten...


----------



## The Ian (26. August 2009)

jap die sind von natur aus lahm


----------



## The Master of MORARE (26. August 2009)

Weil die verdammten Programmierer es nicht hinbekommen es so zu schreibe, dass woirklich alles wenigstens ausgelastet ist -.-...aber man(n) muss es erstma besser machen xD


----------



## Vision-Modding (26. August 2009)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ach ja - der Viewer .....
> 
> Eigentlich *sollte* er auch funktionieren
> - unter WIN 7
> ...




Mit dem Viewer hab ich einige Leute zum folden bekommen alleine weil man was sieht. Die leute sehen gerne etwas wofür sie Stromzahlen . Es gibt auch welche die sich unter solchen Distr. Computing Projekten überhaupt nichts vorstellen können  !

Es sind schon viele sinnvolle Erfindungen untergegangen weil Sie keiner genutzt hat oder sie nicht verstanden hat


----------



## Doandu (26. August 2009)

bei mir läuft der nicht mal richtig 

bekomme immer Hänger und danach gleich nen Bluescreen


----------



## Fate T.H (27. August 2009)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Weil die verdammten Programmierer es nicht hinbekommen es so zu schreibe, dass woirklich alles wenigstens ausgelastet ist -.-...aber man(n) muss es erstma besser machen xD



Ahhhhhh ^^

So noch einmal der Klient lastet die ATI Karten schon aus ja auch die HD4870, das Problem ist das sie es zweimal berechnen.
Hier eine Erläuterung von mhouston ein ATI-Mitarbeiter der im Folding Forum anzutreffen ist.



> To calculate the force on A, you add up all the partial forces on A from all of the particles, including B. To calculate the force on B, you add up all the partial forces on B from all of the particles, including A. Now, you have calculated the force between A and B twice.


----------



## vodun (27. August 2009)

Guten Morgen liebe Falter Gemeinde ich hab mal eine frage an euch.

Hat einer schon erfahrung mit Garantifällen bei Alternate sammeln können???Weil mein Netzteil ist platt ( weiß ich mit fast 100% sicherheit ) Und ich werde das heute noch einschicken aber was mich interriesirt ist ob Alternate so nett ist und nach einer eigennen Prüfung des netzteils mir sofort ein neues zusendet???

PS: Netzteil ist von Coolermaster und woher ich das weiß das es das netzteil ist weil mir vor 4 Monaten mein Altes netzteil um die ohren geflogen ist und es sich auch so geäußert hat sprich rechner geht zwar an aber gibt 2 mal lange piep töne von sich und ohne Ram kömmen da andere piep töne ( hatte bei asus angerufen und der techniker hatte mir das so gesagt das wenn es so ist ist es das netzteil ) danach dann von einem bekannten (ist PC Fachmann ) spannungen durchcheken lassen und siehe da 12V wech 5V wech also denke ich mal wie oben schon gesagt das es mal wieder Netzteil ist.

UND ja sowas gehört hier eigentlich nicht direkt hin aber da es meinen FaltPC betrifft kann man denke ich doch mal sowas hier rein schreiben.

MFG Vodun


----------



## CrashStyle (27. August 2009)

vodun schrieb:


> Guten Morgen liebe Falter Gemeinde ich hab mal eine frage an euch.
> 
> Hat einer schon erfahrung mit Garantifällen bei Alternate sammeln können???Weil mein Netzteil ist platt ( weiß ich mit fast 100% sicherheit ) Und ich werde das heute noch einschicken aber was mich interriesirt ist ob Alternate so nett ist und nach einer eigennen Prüfung des netzteils mir sofort ein neues zusendet???
> 
> ...



Hi,

Hatte bei alternate schon paar RMA sachen, und lief jedes mal super ab! Hatte sogar ein ASUS Board was 3mal bei alternate war, nur konnte alternate keinen fehler am board finden und so ging es direkt zu ASUS was eine weile dauert etliche wochen war es dort aber das ein anderes Thema. Aber selbst bei den 3mal war der Support von alternate spitze.


----------



## The Ian (27. August 2009)

jap alternate mach da nen spitzen service...ich hab mal ne hdd hingeschickt weil die bei mir nicht ging (wurde nicht erkannt vom board) und um austausch gegen eine andere gebeten, die günstiger war...4tage späder war die neue platte da und 5 tage nach abschicken der differenzbetrag wieder auf meinem konto...so muss das sein


----------



## The Master of MORARE (27. August 2009)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Weil die verdammten Programmierer es nicht hinbekommen es so zu schreibe, dass woirklich alles wenigstens ausgelastet ist -.-...aber man(n) muss es erstma besser machen xD





AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Ahhhhhh ^^
> 
> So noch einmal der Klient lastet die ATI Karten schon aus ja auch die HD4870, das Problem ist das sie es zweimal berechnen.
> Hier eine Erläuterung von mhouston ein ATI-Mitarbeiter der im Folding Forum anzutreffen ist.



Natoll xD
Ich hab das ja so auch noch in Erinnerung, doch SilentKilla meinte das halt beim Teamtreffen, als ich die Doppelte Berechnung ansprach.
Doch ich finde er hat indirekt Recht.



> To calculate the force on A, you add up all the partial forces on A from all of the particles, including B.


 Warum läuft das denn bitte auf den Neidkarten anders?
Oder falls ich falschliegen sollte und es an der Architektur der Chips liegt, wie bekommt man sonst die Volllast zustande.
Das würde ja widerum heißen, dass es an AMDs verwendetem StreamSDK liegt, also dann doch an der "Sprache" scheitert, die ja von "Programmierern erschaffen" wurde.


----------



## Bumblebee (27. August 2009)

.. Euch ist schon klar, das ihr eigentlich beide vom Gleichen redet und es sich mehr um eine Sache der Formulierung handelt

Aus meinem reichhaltigen Fundus von Lebensweisheiten:

.... Es ist enorm schwierig ein Gegenüber von seiner Meinung zu überzeugen wenn das Gegenüber gleicher Meinung ist


----------



## The Ian (27. August 2009)

ahh lol wie geil ist das denn *unterm tisch wieder hervorkrabbel*


----------



## The Master of MORARE (27. August 2009)

ya, irgendwie schon, nur klingt es bei AM-Subaru als dominierte die Technik über den Menschen


----------



## Fate T.H (27. August 2009)

Du möchtest doch nicht behaupten die Menschen dominierten die Technik. xD


----------



## The Master of MORARE (27. August 2009)

Ich sag nur: "Now it should work "
Aber mit OpenCL should es doch dann bestimmt besser worken, oder?


----------



## Henninges (27. August 2009)

also liegt es eindeutig an den verschiedenen architekturen der gpu's...
shader bei nvidia sind eben effizenter als shader bei amd/ati...
das die dann eben alles doppelt berechnen mag ja für wat weiss ich nicht alles besser sein ( qualität einer spielegrafik ) für andere dinge, die nicht mit der darstellung von pixel'n auf dem schirm zu tun haben, scheinen sie sich offensichtlich nicht gut zu eignen...
warum und weshalb spielt ja dann keine so grosse rolle mehr, ne ?


----------



## The Master of MORARE (27. August 2009)

hmmm, mich interessieren die unterschiede jetzt erst recht, weiß jemand von euch, wo ich "skizzen"der letzten paar architekturen beider großerfirmen herbekommen kann? irgendwie hat mich nämlich der große google verlassen -.-


----------



## Henninges (27. August 2009)

WIKIPEDIA ist dein freund...


----------



## The Master of MORARE (27. August 2009)

Ich wollte "dieshots"^^
morgen fällt mathe aus, da such ich mal ne liste mit architekturen und such dann bilder raus^^. selbst ixt der falter!


----------



## Henninges (28. August 2009)

oh,... okay... dann hilft dir das vielleicht weiter : nvidia / ati/amd...


----------



## The Ian (28. August 2009)

wer ist eigendlich LJay_Marquez86 ??


----------



## Henninges (28. August 2009)

den seh ich auch bei mir auf der liste unter extremoverclocking auch immer...obwohl der zur zeit auf platz 244 steht...


----------



## The Ian (28. August 2009)

na der hat auch "nur" 200k punkte kann also noch nicht soo lange dabei sein mit seiner ppd
aber der holt mich als nächstes ein....in 2,1 monaten -.- xD


----------



## vodun (29. August 2009)

Hi Ich hab nochmal ne frage Konnte sich der Athlon XP 2500+ schon selber runtertakten wenn es ihm zu warm wurde ( ich glaub es zwar nicht nur meiner läuft grad nur mit 1,1GHZ und hat trotzdem im Leerlauf 66C° )


----------



## nichtraucher91 (29. August 2009)

Also mein Athlon XP 2400+ hatte es nie gemacht.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Stergi (29. August 2009)

was bringen eigentlich die zusätze -local -verbosity 9 in den verknüpfungen der clienten?


----------



## Fate T.H (29. August 2009)

-local = Es wird die Konfiguration (client.cfg) aus dem Installationsverzeichniss genutzt da es sonst zu konflikten kommen kann bei nutzung mehere Klienten.

-verbosity 9 = Gibt mehr Informationen auf der Konsole aus.


----------



## klefreak (29. August 2009)

ein athlon XP konnte das meines Wissens noch nicht, zu der Zeit waren die P4's die ersten Prozessoren die dieses Feature beherrschten (throttling)

--> eventuell kannst mittels untervolten noch einige °C rausholen


mfg Klemens


----------



## vodun (29. August 2009)

naja ich will ja keine temp rausholen sondern wieder auf denn normalen takt von 1,8 GHZ kommen aber naja der rechner ist auch schon 4-5 jahre alt und die wärmeleitpaste wurd noch nie ernneuert.


----------



## Lochti (29. August 2009)

Hi zusammen,
hier habe ich was da könnte ich nur mit dem kopf schütteln,
die kleinste CPU mit der größsten gutschrift.


----------



## The Ian (29. August 2009)

hö warum ist deine smp wu nen monat lang gültig???


----------



## Lochti (29. August 2009)

The Ian schrieb:


> hö warum ist deine smp wu nen monat lang gültig???


 
tja , wenn ich das wüste , ich weiß ja noch nicht wie lange die CPU
dafür braucht, der hat immer noch 0 % und ist am rechnen


----------



## Stergi (29. August 2009)

dann wird der proz wohl viel zu rechnen haben 

mein Pc ist so doof und kiregt manchmal fehler das alle 3 Clienten die WU's abbrechen -.-


----------



## Bumblebee (29. August 2009)

==> hö warum ist deine smp wu nen monat lang gültig??? <== 

Die 1741 ist *keine* SMP - darum


----------



## Lochti (29. August 2009)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> ==> hö warum ist deine smp wu nen monat lang gültig??? <==
> 
> Die 1741 ist *keine* SMP - darum


 Stimmt , ich habe die ordner alle so benannt , das ich die in meinen Netzwerk alle sofort finde !  !
Leider nur 4 rechner !


----------



## Stergi (29. August 2009)

gib es eigendlich eine möglichkeit einen Linuxclienten auf Windows mit Fahmon zu sehn? bzw. überhaupt zu finden


----------



## Lochti (29. August 2009)

So,
hab mal den Fahmon umgeschrieben.


----------



## Fate T.H (29. August 2009)

Stergi schrieb:


> gib es eigendlich eine möglichkeit einen Linuxclienten auf Windows mit Fahmon zu sehn? bzw. überhaupt zu finden



Du meinst wohl einen Linuxklient der in einer VM mit einem Linux Gast auf einem Windows Host läuft. ^^

Ja sowas ist möglich entweder man installiert im Linux-VM den Samba-Klient ( zuständig für Datenaustausch in einem Netzwerk mit Windows-PC´s )
oder du installierst einen FTP-Server (z.B. vsftp) wo du dann mit FahMon bzw. HFM.net drauf zugreifst.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (29. August 2009)

Stergi schrieb:


> gib es eigendlich eine möglichkeit einen Linuxclienten auf Windows mit Fahmon zu sehn? bzw. überhaupt zu finden


Ja. Du gibst einfach den F@H-Ordner unter Linux im Netzwerk frei und greifst mit dem Windows-PC darauf zu. Es kommt auf die fah.log-Datei (oder wie die heißt) an, diese Datei müsste es auf allen Betriebssystemen geben.


----------



## nfsgame (29. August 2009)

So, ich meld mich mal zurück. War ja die Woche in Prag auf Klassenfahrt. Aber eins (poder bessergessgt zwei) stach(en) mir sofort ins Auge beim durchlesen :

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...h-folding-home-thread-ii-543.html#post1062653

und

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...h-folding-home-thread-ii-543.html#post1062653

Naja, ein User mehr der auf der Ignoreliste steht. Dann bleiben mir diese ultraintelligenten Postungs glücklicherweise erspart. 
Bitte reist euch nen bisschen zusammen. Ja es ist eine Ruka aber nen bisschen würde und anstand sollte jeder bewahren .


----------



## The Ian (29. August 2009)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> ==> hö warum ist deine smp wu nen monat lang gültig??? <==
> 
> Die 1741 ist *keine* SMP - darum



wie bekomme ich dann so ne großen wus? ich habe nur welche mit max 700 punkten
das ist doch der normale client oder? oder muss man da was bestimmtes einstellen, dass da größere wus berechnet werden?


----------



## DesGrauens (29. August 2009)

The Ian schrieb:


> wie bekomme ich dann so ne großen wus? ich habe nur welche mit max 700 punkten
> das ist doch der normale client oder? oder muss man da was bestimmtes einstellen, dass da größere wus berechnet werden?



ja das ist ein "normaler" cleint. der aber noch relativ neu ist.

höchst warscheinlich hast in auch deswegen noch nicht erhalten.
also, eile mit weile

extra configs muss man auch nicht tätigen, soweit ich das weis.

projekt 1740-1769 haben eine deadline von 28tagen und eine punkte ausschüttung von 2137.6 punkten.


----------



## Lochti (29. August 2009)

DesGrauens schrieb:


> ja das ist ein "normaler" cleint. der aber noch relativ neu ist.
> 
> höchst warscheinlich hast in auch deswegen noch nicht erhalten.
> also, eile mit weile
> ...


 
hm, kann euch aber sagen das der sich zieht wie kaugummi !
1 % in einer Stunde 100 Std. = 100 % ui und dafür 30Tage zeit !


----------



## DesGrauens (29. August 2009)

interessant wäre das noch, wenn du uns verrätst welche cpu bei dir zum einsatz kommt.


----------



## Lochti (29. August 2009)

DesGrauens schrieb:


> interessant wäre das noch, wenn du uns verrätst welche cpu bei dir zum einsatz kommt.


 
 AMD 3000+ 1800 Mhz !

Und das ist kein Witz !


----------



## DesGrauens (29. August 2009)

Lochti schrieb:


> AMD 3000+ 1800 Mhz !
> 
> Und das ist kein Witz !




heisser offen

wenn du eine st. pro % brauchst und die kiste 5st am tag laufen lässt
hast das ding in 20tagen geschaukelt.

ich finde 2137punkte in 20tagen bei 5st faltzeit am tag für einen 3000+ 1800mhz gar nicht mal so schlecht


----------



## Lochti (29. August 2009)

DesGrauens schrieb:


> heisser offen
> 
> wenn du eine st. pro % brauchst und die kiste 5st am tag laufen lässt
> hast das ding in 20tagen geschaukelt.
> ...


 
 na deine hoch rechnung ist ja echt nett , aber der PC wo das drauf ist steht im Kinderzimmer und der ist immer Pünktlich um 19.00 Uhr aus !


----------



## Muschkote (29. August 2009)

Das wären etwa 500ppd (respektabel für diesen Prozzi), dieses Projekt hät ich dann auch gern.


----------



## DesGrauens (29. August 2009)

Lochti schrieb:


> na deine hoch rechnung ist ja echt nett , aber der PC wo das drauf ist steht im Kinderzimmer und der ist immer Pünktlich um 19.00 Uhr aus !




grübel, grübel

wenn das mit der stunde genau weist, dann wäre es auch in 3,757 stunden faltzeit pro tag möglich


----------



## Lochti (29. August 2009)

DesGrauens schrieb:


> grübel, grübel
> 
> wenn das mit der stunde genau weist, dann wäre es auch in 3,757 stunden faltzeit pro tag möglich


 
Jetzt haste aber genau gerechnet ! 
Du must noch berechnen , wenn die kinder Surfen , und das 'Folding 
aus machen !

Die Kinder fangen an mit mir zu meckern wenn die kiste von ihnen Ruckelt !
Die Wissen was gut ist !


----------



## Stergi (29. August 2009)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Du meinst wohl einen Linuxklient der in einer VM mit einem Linux Gast auf einem Windows Host läuft. ^^
> 
> Ja sowas ist möglich entweder man installiert im Linux-VM den Samba-Klient ( zuständig für Datenaustausch in einem Netzwerk mit Windows-PC´s )
> oder du installierst einen FTP-Server (z.B. vsftp) wo du dann mit FahMon bzw. HFM.net drauf zugreifst.


gibs zum samba eine deutshcsprachige anleitung ? ich versteh net genug englisch um mit dem howto klar zu kommen


----------



## Fate T.H (29. August 2009)

Hir gibts eine recht umfrangreiche Anleitung zu Samba -> Ubuntu Samba

Was ich aber persönlich leichter finde ist in der jeweiligen Linux-VM ein FTP-Server zu installieren,
was aber wohl gewohnheitssache ist bei mir.


----------



## The Ian (29. August 2009)

also meint ihr dass ich eine solche 2k wu von alleine bekomme und nichts zutun muss...weil ich bekomm mom so ne dussligen mini wus die nur 225 punkte bringen und auch nur mit 330ppd laufen


----------



## Bumblebee (30. August 2009)

The Ian schrieb:


> also meint ihr dass ich eine solche 2k wu von alleine bekomme und nichts zutun muss...weil ich bekomm mom so ne dussligen mini wus die nur 225 punkte bringen und auch nur mit 330ppd laufen


 
Ja, genau das meinen wir


----------



## The Ian (30. August 2009)

schön


----------



## Stergi (30. August 2009)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Hir gibts eine recht umfrangreiche Anleitung zu Samba -> Ubuntu Samba
> 
> Was ich aber persönlich leichter finde ist in der jeweiligen Linux-VM ein FTP-Server zu installieren,
> was aber wohl gewohnheitssache ist bei mir.



wie machst du des denn mit dem ftp immer so? ist vil. wirklich einfacher....

dnake schonmal


----------



## klefreak (30. August 2009)

ich hab mal so ne frage an die Falter:

man kann im Client ja einen Passkey eingeben, was muss ich dafür machen, dass ich solch einen key erhalte und bleiben meine bisher gefaltenen punte dabei erhalten??
kann ich acuh andere clients ohne passkey für meinen dann "geschützten" account falten lassen oder müssen alle clients dann mit dem entsprechenden passkey ausgestattet sein?

mfg klemens


----------



## Fate T.H (30. August 2009)

Stergi schrieb:


> wie machst du des denn mit dem ftp immer so? ist vil. wirklich einfacher....
> 
> dnake schonmal



Kein ding aber ich muß jetzt mal überlegen


Konsole/Terminal öffnen
"sudo apt-get install vsftp mc" eingeben ohne "" und bestätigen. Wirst nach deinem User PW gefragt.
Nach der installation im Terminal dies eingeben "sudo mc".
Nun browste damit zum Ordner "/etc/" und in diesem Ordner nach unten zur Datei vsftpd.conf und mit F4 diese editieren.  Wirst wohl vorher zweimal auf dieses gehen müssen ".." bevor der Ordner /etc/ zu sehen sein wird.
Suche folgende Zeilen :
anonymous_enable=NO umändern von anonymous_enable=YES
local_enable=YES kann sein das dort entweder local_enable=NO steht bzw. auskommentiert wurde durch eine # diese dann löschen.
write_enable =YES ggf. # entfernen
local_umask=022 ggf. # entfernen.

F2 zum Speichern dann F10 zum beenden des Edits, nochmals F10 zum beenden von Midnight Commander.
Im Terminal "sudo /etc/init.d/vsftpd stop" eingeben wenn gestoppt dann "sudo /etc/init.d/vsftpd start" zum starten des FTP-Server.
Im Terminal "ifconfig" eingeben und bei eth0 nach "inet addr" schauen da steht die IP der VM.
HFM.net öffnen und den Klient hinzufügen.
Option Download von FTP Server.
FTP Server Name/IP = Die IP von der eth0 inet addr eingeben
Log Path = Pfad zu dem Folding Ordner*
FTP Username = Gleich den Nutzer angeben mit dem du dich in Linux anmeldest.
FTP Passwort = Passwort des Linuxbenutzers
Harken machen bei "Client is on Virtual Machine (and reports UTC as local Time)
-120 Client Time Offset (Minutes).


*Wenn der Folding Ordner ein unterordner in deinem Linux-User Homeverzeichnis ist i.d.R. zu finden unter /home/Benutzername ist die FTP Log Path angabe "/Folding Ordner Name/" wie immer ohne "".



@klefreak

Hier kannste dir einen Passkey besorgen -> Get Passkey
Deine Punkte bleiben dir erhalten und auch Klienten die keinen Passkey besitzen zählen weiterhin.
Der Passkey wird eigentlich nur genutzt für ein Bonussystem welches zurzeit nur existiert für diese 25k WU´s.


----------



## Stergi (30. August 2009)

also sudo mc klappt bei mir net, hatte das paket mit dem paketmanager installiert, 
dann im File-System kann ich die geänderte config nicht abspeichern "Can't open file to write"



aber danke schonmal


----------



## The Ian (30. August 2009)

das pw gabs doch aber auch schon vorher...was hatte es da für einen sinn?


----------



## Fate T.H (30. August 2009)

Stergi schrieb:


> also sudo mc klappt bei mir net, hatte das paket mit dem paketmanager installiert,
> dann im File-System kann ich die geänderte config nicht abspeichern "Can't open file to write"
> 
> 
> ...



Nun was sagt er denn genau wenn du versuchst "sudo mc" einzugeben ?
Denn wenn mc aka Midnight Commander installiert ist muß es gehen da es ja nix anderes
bedeutet als das du mc als Superuser ausführen möchtest.

Das du die Datei nicht geändert abspeichern kannst liegt daran das sie als Besitzer "root" hat und nur dieser sie editiert abspeichern kann.



@The Ian

Ein weiterer Grund ist laut FAQ das es schützen soll in Namen eines anderen zu cheaten wie immer es auch gehen soll.


----------



## klefreak (30. August 2009)

@am-subaru

thx für die schnelle info, dann werd ich mir halt so nen key zulegen 

mfg Klemens


----------



## Fate T.H (30. August 2009)

Bitte bitte klefreak,

aber nur aus reine vorsicht würde ich alle aktiven Klienten mit dem Key versehen denn wer weiß
wann diese Bonussystem mal ausgeweitet wird.

z.B. um bei diesen monsterhaften 25k WU´s einen Bonus zu erhalten müssen
mindesten. 10 A2-Cores WU mit diesem Passkey im Klient gefaltet worden sein.
Dies ist allerdings nur eine bedingung eine andere besagt man muß es in einer gewissen Zeit diese wieder zurück schicken.


----------



## Stergi (30. August 2009)

Am-Subaru sag doch dem noob gleich des es noch nen prog ist und kein befehl  habs mir jetzt noch den mc installiert und jetzt klappt es bisher ( bin die config am bearbeiten mit dem mc

problem beim hfm.net schritt wie öffne ich hfm.net?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (30. August 2009)

So ich pausiere für eine Woche. Ich bin bis Freitag in London und ich glaube kaum das jemand hier meinen Rechner anmacht und wenn doch ist der schnell wieder aus, weil der Client auf der Graka automatisch startet und damit keine Spiele mehr laufen  

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## CheGuarana (30. August 2009)

Stergi schrieb:


> A
> 
> problem beim hfm.net schritt wie öffne ich hfm.net?



 Aber die anderen mit "noob" beschimpfen.


----------



## Fate T.H (30. August 2009)

Stergi schrieb:


> Am-Subaru sag doch dem noob gleich des es noch nen prog ist und kein befehl  habs mir jetzt noch den mc installiert und jetzt klappt es bisher ( bin die config am bearbeiten mit dem mc
> 
> problem beim hfm.net schritt wie öffne ich hfm.net?



Naja dachte das es ersichtlich ist das es ein Programm ist da ich ja schrieb "sudo apt-get install vsftp mc". 

Für hfm.net benötigst du das Dot Net Framework 2 und/oder 3  unter Windows und dann ganz einfach über die HFM.exe starten.


@Toxy

Stergi hat sich selbst als noob betitelt oder freundlicher gesagt als anfänger.


----------



## Stergi (30. August 2009)

Toxy schrieb:


> Aber die anderen mit "noob" beschimpfen.



dir ist schon klar, dass ich mich selber als noob beschimpft hab? also lesen hilft


----------



## Stergi (30. August 2009)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Naja dachte das es ersichtlich ist das es ein Programm ist da ich ja schrieb "sudo apt-get install vsftp mc".
> 
> Für hfm.net benötigst du das Dot Net Framework 2 und/oder 3  unter Windows und dann ganz einfach über die HFM.exe starten.
> 
> ...



ich blick gerade überhaupt net durch wo ich hfm.net finde und in welcher os ich es öffnen soll nun auch nimmer 

ok der noob hat alles gepeilt und jetzt muss murnoch hfm net die daten auch richti g anzeigen  der sagt für alle 3 clienten 0%  ( 2 auf dem eigenem windows )
bzw. den logfile zeigt der richtig an setzt ihn aber nicht um -.-


----------



## Fate T.H (30. August 2009)

In der Anleitung von mir machste alles bis einschließlich Punkt 8 in dem Vm-Linux.

Punkt 9 machste in deinem Windows Betriebssystem.

HFM.net gibt es hier -> HFM.net
.Net Framework 2 bzw. 3 hier -> .Net 2.0 x86 / .Net 2.0 x64 / .Net 3.0 x86 / .Net 3.0 x64


----------



## Stergi (30. August 2009)

ok wie in meinem edit zu lesen hab ichs nu nur der logfile wird nicht grafisch richtig ausgegeben sowohl von den lokalen wie auch von der VM die nicht, logfile von der VM kann ich mit dem hfm auslesen aber in der tabelle ist der status rotz und alles bei 0% usw...

sogar die benchmarks sind nach den logs nur halt die tabelle will net


----------



## Fate T.H (30. August 2009)

Kannste mal nen Bild posten damit ich weiß was du meinst ?
Bei mir sieht es so aus nach dem entfernen von ein paar nutzlosen Tabelleninfos.
Für die Klienten (z.B. der GPU Klient) die direkt auf Windows laufen darfste nicht den "Client Time Offset nutzen" bzw. muß er dann bei 0 bleiben.


----------



## Stergi (30. August 2009)

hab es zu laufen bekommen weißt du wie? hatte einmal überall die Client offset time drin
habe ich erstmal bei den lokalen raus genommen ... die lokalen liefen so wies soll

und im 2. schritt den haken bei "CLient works on.." rausgenommen und auch die client offset time auf 0 gesetzt .... und auch der auf der VM lief 

nurnoch der auf der VM springt dauernd auf grau statt grün um... weiß der teufel wieso von hand aktualisieren und es geht wieder
scheint so des des immer kommt wenn der client den log erneuert bis das HFM sich aktualisiert oO habs jetzt mal beobachtet wurde 3 sec nachdem der client nen % mehr hatte grau und nach ner minute ca. wieder grün 
oder auch nicht... wieder grau


----------



## Fate T.H (30. August 2009)

Stergi schrieb:


> habe ich erstmal bei den lokalen raus genommen ... die lokalen liefen so wies soll



Okay das hatte ich nicht erwähnt im Text da ich nicht davon ausging das du noch lokale am laufen hast.



Stergi schrieb:


> und im 2. schritt den haken bei "CLient works on.." rausgenommen und auch die client offset time auf 0 gesetzt .... und auch der auf der VM lief



Hmm dürfte normal so nicht sein es sei denn die VM zeigt ne andere Uhrzeit an wie dein Windows OS.
Zumindest war es immer bei mir so das wenn die Uhrzeit im Linux wie auch im Windows
gleich sind musste ich den Time Offset auf -120 setzen da sonst FahMon/HFM.net
mir die Klienten als Rot markiertern.



Stergi schrieb:


> nurnoch der auf der VM springt dauernd auf grau statt grün um... weiß der teufel wieso von hand aktualisieren und es geht wieder



Das könnte evtl. daran liegen mit der Uhrzeiten und dem Time Offset.
Wenn HFM.net/FahMom zu oft aktualisieren kann es auch passieren das sie als Grau angezeigt werden.
Kannste leicht selber nachstellen indem zweimal kurz hintereinander von Hand aktualisierst.
Normal aktualisieren sie aber in ausreichend großen abständen.


----------



## Stergi (30. August 2009)

ah mein fehler bei timeoffset erkannt  120 statt -120 jetzt zeigt der den auch nichtmehr rot an sondern wechselt wie wenn man den hacken rausnimmt und timeoffset auf 0 zwischen grün und grau
kann man die aktualisierungszeit irgendwo einstellen?


----------



## Fate T.H (30. August 2009)

Edit -> Preferences

Bei Update Data gibts nen Feld dafür.
Every "Zahlenfeld" minutes while runnig.

Ich habs bei 15 minuten stehen lassen reicht allemal.


----------



## Stergi (30. August 2009)

hm stimmt reicht  muss immer mit 1ner minute übertreiben, mag wohl net jeder bzw. jedes program in der kette von VM bis hfm  


ich lass den pc dann mal aleine arbeiten und begebe mich in mein gemütliches schlafgemach daneben  gute nacht dir und vielen dank ohne dich hätte ich es nicht geschaft n8


----------



## Fate T.H (31. August 2009)

Joa kein problem dafür tummeln wir uns doch hier rum um zu helfen , zu reden und sich Tips zu geben.


----------



## Doandu (31. August 2009)

wie habt ihr nur den smp clienten zum laufen gebracht??? Ich bekomme das teil einfach nicht zum laufen. Habe alles nach dem How-To gemacht, aber dann wenn ich auf die Verknüpfung klicken erscheint das Fenster 2sec, ist aber dann göeich wieder weg. smpd.exe läuft dann, aber ohne cpu auslastung. Aber die mpiexec fehlt

Wer hat ne erklärung dazu?


----------



## Bumblebee (31. August 2009)

Doandu schrieb:


> Wer hat ne Erklärung dazu?


 
Hast die neue .exe "drübergebügelt"??

Die hier http://www.stanford.edu/~kasson/folding/windows/Folding@home-Win32-x86.exe


----------



## Fate T.H (31. August 2009)

Doandu schrieb:


> wie habt ihr nur den smp clienten zum laufen gebracht??? Ich bekomme das teil einfach nicht zum laufen. Habe alles nach dem How-To gemacht, aber dann wenn ich auf die Verknüpfung klicken erscheint das Fenster 2sec, ist aber dann göeich wieder weg. smpd.exe läuft dann, aber ohne cpu auslastung. Aber die mpiexec fehlt
> 
> Wer hat ne erklärung dazu?



Von welchem How-Top sprichst du überhaupt ? Den für Windows-SMP oder dem Linux-Folding ?


----------



## nfsgame (31. August 2009)

Ich merke. Ich habs malwieder verschlafen mein Update vom Windows-SMP-Howto online zu bringen *schäm*. einfach die Exe drüberbügeln, install.bat ausführen. Verknüpfung erstellen und spaß haben .


----------



## Fate T.H (31. August 2009)

nfsgame du wirst doch wohl nicht langsam alt und vergesslich 

Ach so auch wenn spät aber erstmal willkommen zurück aus Prag.


----------



## nfsgame (31. August 2009)

Nee nee. Das Update kommt hoffe ich noch im laufe der woche .


Jo danke .


----------



## Doandu (31. August 2009)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Hast die neue .exe "drübergebügelt"??
> 
> Die hier http://www.stanford.edu/~kasson/folding/windows/Folding@home-Win32-x86.exe




danke euch allen für die Tipps. Ich hatte anscheinend ne falsche exe. Nun funktioniert alles 

nochmals danke

edit: noch ne Frage. Die CPU rechnet nur mit ~50%. Da geht doch bestimmt noch mehr


----------



## Fate T.H (31. August 2009)

Bei einem C2D sollte ein SMP reichen.
Bei dem Singleklient musste ebenfalls mehere instanzen laufen lassen Pro Kern eine Instanze.


----------



## Bumblebee (1. September 2009)

Doandu schrieb:


> noch ne Frage. Die CPU rechnet nur mit ~50%. Da geht doch bestimmt noch mehr


 
Bei einem C2D mit laufendem SMP ist die Auslastung sicher *nicht* 50%

Ich fürchte, dass du einen SINGLE am laufen hast
Das geht so; man nimmt den SMP-Client und hängt *kein *-smp hinten an die .exe
Dann läuft genau 1 Kern
Schau mal im Task-Manager - ideled 1 Kern rum?


----------



## Stergi (1. September 2009)

wieso geht der smd net automatisch so wie er soll?


----------



## Fate T.H (1. September 2009)

Mach dir nix draus ist beim Linuxpedant nicht anders ist auch ne kleine Unisexversion.


----------



## The Ian (1. September 2009)

was meint ihr schafft ein 3650er ati an überagenden ppd?


----------



## DesGrauens (1. September 2009)

The Ian schrieb:


> was meint ihr schafft ein 3650er ati an überagenden ppd?




kuckst du hier

Folding@Home: Großer Benchmark-Test CPUs gegen Grafikkarten inkl. Stromverbrauch - Bildergalerie - 2008/11/Folding_at_Home_Benchmark_PPD.PNG


----------



## Gast3737 (2. September 2009)

morgen Jungs..nächste Woche werde ich wenn es klappt mal wieder Falten, da mein i7 kommt, die GPU dann auch noch und dann könnte es sein, das ich mal wieder punkte machen werde..

was macht der i7@4,0 ghz denn so im smp an ppd?
hat sich bei den Gpu*s was verändert oder geht die 4870 immer noch so bis max. 4500ppd


----------



## ernei (2. September 2009)

Hi The Ian,



The Ian schrieb:


> was meint ihr schafft ein 3650er ati an überagenden ppd?


ich hatte probehalber mal eine 3650 am falten, diese hat selbst mit leichtem OC nur 800+ ppd gemacht.
Sie packt die Deadline schon, wenn die Karte entsprechend lange läuft.


----------



## DesGrauens (2. September 2009)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> morgen Jungs..nächste Woche werde ich wenn es klappt mal wieder Falten, da mein i7 kommt, die GPU dann auch noch und dann könnte es sein, das ich mal wieder punkte machen werde..
> 
> was macht der i7@4,0 ghz denn so im smp an ppd?
> hat sich bei den Gpu*s was verändert oder geht die 4870 immer noch so bis max. 4500ppd



mit linux smp holst ohne probleme 9000ppd raus aus dem i7.


----------



## Fate T.H (2. September 2009)

DesGrauens schrieb:


> mit linux smp holst ohne probleme 9000ppd raus aus dem i7.



Aber auch nur bei aktiviertem SMT


----------



## The Ian (2. September 2009)

ernei schrieb:


> Hi The Ian,
> 
> 
> ich hatte probehalber mal eine 3650 am falten, diese hat selbst mit leichtem OC nur 800+ ppd gemacht.
> Sie packt die Deadline schon, wenn die Karte entsprechend lange läuft.



na war ja nur interesse halber...dass die nicht die wucht ist war mir ja klar
aber besser wenige punkte als keine punkte^^


----------



## DesGrauens (2. September 2009)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Aber auch nur bei aktiviertem SMT



logo, kenne keinen i7 falter der smt deaktiviert hat.

wir brauchen die volle 8 thread power


----------



## Gast3737 (2. September 2009)

ginge es bei win7 auch gut oder ist linux da besser...oder ist selbst ein virtual PC mit linux besser als win7 beim i7 falten?


----------



## The Ian (2. September 2009)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> ...oder ist selbst ein virtual PC mit linux besser als win7 beim i7 falten?



so ist es


was war eigendlich mit "derderimmermuedeist", dass der ewig nimmer gefaltet hat und jetzt wieder hammermäßig loslegt?


----------



## Bumblebee (2. September 2009)

DesGrauens schrieb:


> mit linux smp holst ohne probleme 9000ppd raus aus dem i7.


 
Schon - ja
Aber dann ist's nix mit GraKa-Folden
Oder hat sich da was geändert??

Ich jedenfalls folde deswegen mit dem Core i7 unter VISTA *plus* GraKa und bin damit (bestenfalls) bei ca. 12 kPPD


----------



## DesGrauens (2. September 2009)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Schon - ja
> Aber dann ist's nix mit GraKa-Folden
> Oder hat sich da was geändert??
> 
> Ich jedenfalls folde deswegen mit dem Core i7 unter VISTA *plus* GraKa und bin damit (bestenfalls) bei ca. 12 kPPD



jo könnte problematisch werden.

soweit ich weis nutzt am-subaru die vollen 8 threads plus gpu(275gtx) singel klient. mal den fragen was er so rauskriegt.


ich nutze drei mal ubuntu, also 6 threads.

macht ziemlich genau 7500ppd plus gpu(275gtx) zwei klients.

komme dann auf 15000-16000ppd

@RuneDRS

wirst mit win7 auch nicht glücklich liegt am schlechten A1core und wann ein A2core(linux/mac) für win rauskommt steht in den sternen.


----------



## Gast3737 (2. September 2009)

also muss ich 3 VM mit 2 kerne, zwei GPU2 für eine GPU und noch einen single core client..dann ist aber alles ausgelastet. denke ich mal...


----------



## nfsgame (2. September 2009)

Du könntest aber auch am Flush_interval usw rumspielen und dann vier VMs für je zwie Kerne instalieren. Nen Anfänger biste ja nicht mehr  :. 

Achso: Welcome back!


----------



## DesGrauens (2. September 2009)

eine weitere option wäre die vm-workstation.

dort kannst du auswählen wieviele Threads(kerne) genutzt werden sollen.

kannst dann zwischen 1-4 threads wählen.


----------



## MESeidel (2. September 2009)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> morgen Jungs..nächste Woche werde ich wenn es klappt mal wieder Falten, da mein i7 kommt, die GPU dann auch noch und dann könnte es sein, das ich mal wieder punkte machen werde..



Grüße,
alles klar bei dir im Job und allgemein?


----------



## Gast3737 (2. September 2009)

@nfsgame ja mit dem flushen kenn ich mich aus...

@DesGrauens ich habe im Inet gelesen dachte man kann nur zwei Kerne zu weisen? also gingen 4 Threads...ahha..

@MESeidel..ich habe leider keinen Job, habe aber grade Geld für meinen i7 Traum mit 4,0 ghz über...die alten Teile verklingle ich dann wieder hier im Forum...Mehr als Bewerben kann ich mich nicht...schade ist das ich jetzt kein Auto habe, durch nen Unfall ist es hinüber...

@all freue mich mal wieder zu falten..auf die ppd Freunde..


----------



## klefreak (2. September 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Du könntest aber auch am Flush_interval usw rumspielen und dann vier VMs für je zwie Kerne instalieren. Nen Anfänger biste ja nicht mehr  :.
> 
> Achso: Welcome back!




du könntest auch die WORKSTATION verwenden und dann einfach deine VM's modden so dass sie 4 KErne benutzen... das spart ungemein viel arbeitsspeicher

lg Klemens


----------



## CheGuarana (2. September 2009)

@RuneDRS:
Willste denn dann jetzt Livestats machen?


----------



## Gast3737 (2. September 2009)

wie geht der Hack dass ich mehr Threads zuweisen kann?, wäre sehr gut zu wissen..


----------



## klefreak (2. September 2009)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> wie geht der Hack dass ich mehr Threads zuweisen kann?, wäre sehr gut zu wissen..




guckst du hier:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...ndows-vmware-xubuntu64-f-h-17.html#post947886

funktioniert aber derzeit nur mit VM Ware Workstation (und auch dem dort enthaltenen VMWare Player)....


mfg KLemens


----------



## Fate T.H (2. September 2009)

DesGrauens schrieb:


> jo könnte problematisch werden.
> 
> soweit ich weis nutzt am-subaru die vollen 8 threads plus gpu(275gtx) singel klient. mal den fragen was er so rauskriegt.



Also ich bekomme :

2 x  4-Kern VM @ 3,5GHz = ~ 8300 PPD
1 x GTX275 @ Stock = ~ 5800-8300PPD
Gesamt also = 14100 PPD  - 16600 PPD



DesGrauens schrieb:


> @RuneDRS
> 
> wirst mit win7 auch nicht glücklich liegt am schlechten A1core und wann ein A2core(linux/mac) für win rauskommt steht in den sternen.



Ne ne is nur die dummen Windowsnutzer der noch auf dem A1 Core hockt Linux/Mac haben beide den A2 Core schon.



klefreak schrieb:


> du könntest auch die WORKSTATION verwenden und dann einfach deine VM's modden so dass sie 4 KErne benutzen... das spart ungemein viel arbeitsspeicher
> 
> lg Klemens



Naja die Workstation ist aber kostenpflichtig und nicht jeder ist bereit ~180€ zu zahlen


----------



## The Ian (2. September 2009)

naj wie das so ist mit software und dem inet

aber bei den heutigen arbeitsspeicherpreisen hat doch eh jeder 4 gig und die reichen allemahl


----------



## Doandu (2. September 2009)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Bei einem C2D mit laufendem SMP ist die Auslastung sicher *nicht* 50%
> 
> Ich fürchte, dass du einen SINGLE am laufen hast
> Das geht so; man nimmt den SMP-Client und hängt *kein *-smp hinten an die .exe
> ...



so, jetzt habe ich ein wenig Zeit gefunden um dies zu tun. Es hängt kein SMP dran und beide Kerne laufen auf halber Power. Wobei der erste ein bisschen langsamer läuft als der 2te


----------



## Fate T.H (2. September 2009)

@The Ian

Och dem währe ich mir nicht so sicher habs schon geschafft mit nur einer WU die 5GB-Grenze vom RAM zu sprengen.
Die WU war noch nicht mal in fahrt gekommen. Okay solche WU´s (25k PPD) falten die meisten auch garnicht.


----------



## The Ian (3. September 2009)

gut die 25k wus sind ja auch extrem...und wie dus sagtest, die wenigsten falten die, allerdings haben die meisten auf nem i7 system auch 6 gig ram von deinen 12 gar nicht erst zu reden. stell ich mir geil beim bildbearbeiten vor....nie wieder auf die platte auslagern^^
haste mal die monster wu aufm i7 ausprobiert?....wie macht se sich?


----------



## Gast3737 (3. September 2009)

danke für die Antworten..ich werde wenn die Hardware da ist mal so am Sonntag oder Montag die ersten WU's testen..


----------



## klefreak (3. September 2009)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Also ich bekomme :
> 
> ...
> 
> Naja die Workstation ist aber kostenpflichtig und nicht jeder ist bereit ~180€ zu zahlen



ne 30 tage Testversion gibts auch so.. den player der dort integriert ist und anders als der standalone Player 4kern VMS beherrscht sollte doch acuh nach ablauf der testzeit lauffähig sein??

mfg Klemens


----------



## Fate T.H (3. September 2009)

The Ian schrieb:


> haste mal die monster wu aufm i7 ausprobiert?....wie macht se sich?



Klar hab ich das ^^

Also sie sind mit einem übertakteten i7 schaffbar innerhalb der gewünschten Deadline problem ist nur
das da auch nix zwischen kommen darf sonst lohnen die sich nicht da einem der Bonus flöten geht.


----------



## Bumblebee (3. September 2009)

Doandu schrieb:


> so, jetzt habe ich ein wenig Zeit gefunden um dies zu tun. Es hängt kein SMP dran und beide Kerne laufen auf halber Power. Wobei der erste ein bisschen langsamer läuft als der 2te


 
Also, dann mach das *-smp *mal dahinter und staune

btw. die *angefangene* WU wird als SINGLE weitergefaltet
Also entweder WU "killen" oder zuende falten und danach SMP anwerfen


----------



## The Ian (3. September 2009)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Klar hab ich das ^^
> 
> Also sie sind mit einem übertakteten i7 schaffbar innerhalb der gewünschten Deadline problem ist nur
> das da auch nix zwischen kommen darf sonst lohnen die sich nicht da einem der Bonus flöten geht.




was gibts da für nen bonus?? und wie viel ppd schafft der i7 da; mehr als smp?


----------



## Gast3737 (3. September 2009)

vielleicht hätte jemand auch mal kurz Lust eine kleine Tipp-übersicht für i7 Falterei zu machen...


----------



## Fate T.H (3. September 2009)

Wenn man die 25k WU´s innerhalb der gewünschten Deadline abliefert (es gilt der zeitpunkt wann die WU vollständig hochgeladen wurde) die bei 3 Tagen liegt bekommt man einen 100% Bonus.
3 Tage klingt nach viel wenn man sich die normalen SMP WU anschaut aber diese sind anders und es ist knapp bemessen.
Ergo bedeutet 25k Falten und 50k bekommen, je schneller diese fertig sind desto höher fällt der Bonus aus.

Ja da gibt es mehr PPD als wie beim normalen SMP hat aber halt horrende anforderungen.


----------



## The Ian (3. September 2009)

oO 100% bonus ist ja mal voll übertrieben und gibt in keinster weise die reale faltleistung wieder (doppelte ppd beim gleichen gerechene ist doch unfair den anderen gegenüber)

aber wenn man nen faltserver neu aufbaut hätte man dann durch den bonus nur durch die cpu selbst wenns nur nen i7 ist 18k ppd oder mehr ohne graka oO
wie groß ist denn so ne wu beim runter/hochladen und im ram?

btw schreibt mal von euch jemand den cpu clienten auf cudabasis um, so dass man damit die 25k wus berechnen kann?? wär bestimmt häftig^^


----------



## Fate T.H (3. September 2009)

Doch der ist gerechtfertigt der Bonus wird aber irgendwann abgeschafft werden wenn sich immer mehr Kerne durchsetzen.

Mit 18k kommste nicht hin hatte ausgerechnet das ich mit dem 100% Bonus auf ungefähr 22k PPD kommen würde ohne GraKa. 

Downloadgröße weiß ich jetzt nicht aber der Upload soll so um die 100-200 MB betragen angeblich.
Ramverbrauch war anfangs bei mir ungefähr bei 4,5GB kann aber steigen bis zu 1GB pro aktiven Thread.

Was CUDA betrifft wird es wohl weniger problem sein es umzuschreiben es gibt afaik keine Geforcedesktopkarte die mal eben 8GB+ RAM hätte.


----------



## Doandu (3. September 2009)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Also, dann mach das *-smp *mal dahinter und staune
> 
> btw. die *angefangene* WU wird als SINGLE weitergefaltet
> Also entweder WU "killen" oder zuende falten und danach SMP anwerfen




Ziel: C:\Programme\Folding@home\Folding@home-smp\Folding@home-Win32-x86.exe -smp

so müsste die Verknüpfung doch passen oder muss ich dazu noch die "" machen?


----------



## Bumblebee (3. September 2009)

Joo - passt genau so


----------



## Doandu (3. September 2009)

bringt es jetzt noch was, wenn ich smp2 anstatt nur smp schreibe (für 2 kerne)??


----------



## The Ian (3. September 2009)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Doch der ist gerechtfertigt der Bonus wird aber irgendwann abgeschafft werden wenn sich immer mehr Kerne durchsetzen.
> 
> Mit 18k kommste nicht hin hatte ausgerechnet das ich mit dem 100% Bonus auf ungefähr 22k PPD kommen würde ohne GraKa.
> 
> ...



22k ppd für ne cpu ist echt hammer
der rest ram bei der gpu wird einfach ausgelagert^^ mich würde interessieren, inwieweit das ausbremst
aber das der vollständige upload mit ins limit muss ist heftig...würde bei mir dann nicht am prozzi scheitern, wenn ich ein entsprechenden hätte, sondern an der inetleitung
nichts desto drotz wäre es auch mal interessant für die graka größere wus zu machen so mit 4500-5000 punkten, da ist ne 1gb karte gut ausgelastet


----------



## MESeidel (3. September 2009)

Doandu schrieb:


> bringt es jetzt noch was, wenn ich smp2 anstatt nur smp schreibe (für 2 kerne)??



nein
nur -smp wird erkannt....


----------



## nfsgame (3. September 2009)

Henninges hat mir ne MMS geschickt mit Urlaubsgrüßen die ich euch übermitteln soll  :

(Die Nokiasoftware funktioniert unter Windows7 leider noch nicht so wie ich will, desswegen hab ich die nachricht mal abfotografiert  )


----------



## The Master of MORARE (3. September 2009)

Aaaaah fein^^
Und unsereins ist mit der Schule oder Arbeit beschäftigt .


----------



## CheGuarana (3. September 2009)

Wie geil.^^
Der will uns neidisch machen...


----------



## Bumblebee (3. September 2009)

Nun, ich *bin* neidisch


----------



## schrotflinte56 (3. September 2009)

so eins gönn ich mir auch morgen nach der arbeit

hab mir heute endlich ersatz für meine defekte 8800gt bestellt, es ist eine gts250 geworden.
mal sehen wieviel ppd`s die abwerfen wird.

mfg


----------



## Doandu (3. September 2009)

meine  GTS250 bringt zwischen 4800 und 5600 ppd


----------



## Zeph4r (4. September 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Henninges hat mir ne MMS geschickt mit Urlaubsgrüßen die ich euch übermitteln soll  :
> 
> (Die Nokiasoftware funktioniert unter Windows7 leider noch nicht so wie ich will, desswegen hab ich die nachricht mal abfotografiert  )


Na das nenne ich mal "Lebenstiel"
Denn mal Prost


----------



## Henninges (4. September 2009)

naja,... "hier" geht man schonmal bei sonnenuntergang auf ein frisch gezapftes, leider habe ich dann meist die digicam nicht dabei sondern nur das handy...ohne datenkabel ist da nix mit schnell mal auf den rechner mit den bildern...

und da könnt ihr wirklich _neidisch_ sein, das gezapfte budweiser kostet hier 'n apel und 'n ei...


----------



## nfsgame (4. September 2009)

Jup ist wirklich saugünstig .


----------



## Henninges (4. September 2009)

diese woche steht noch ein 60. geburtstag an, am montag geht's in die provence des ostens...eine sehr schöne gegend die für tschechischen wein bekannt ist und dann spannen wir ein wenig aus...dann also mehr "vino" statt "pivo"...wohl bekommts...

edit : so sieht's da aus... *freu*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast3737 (4. September 2009)

ich sag nur eines i7 ist da: CPU-Z Validator 3.1


----------



## Stergi (4. September 2009)

gz dazu, wieso nicht gleich den 975er genommen


----------



## CheGuarana (4. September 2009)

-zu teuer
-zu schlechtes P/L-Verhältnis (hat Intel ja immer )


----------



## Chrissyx (4. September 2009)

Juhu, ich bin in den Top 500 des Teams angekommen. 

Aber warum geht eigentlich mein Signaturbild nicht mehr?


----------



## CheGuarana (5. September 2009)

Weil keine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast3737 (5. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


geht doch was hast du?
bitte das in deine Siggi einfügen und freuen:

```
[IMG]http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/sigs/sigimage.php?un=Chrissyx&t=70335[/IMG]
```


----------



## nfsgame (5. September 2009)

Ihr habt sicher schon gemerkt das bei mir gerade gar nix mehr kommt. Ich möchte euch den Grund nicht vorenthalten:

Vor ein paar Tagen hat sich mein Faltserver ermordet. Netzteil hat angefangen zu rauchen und die weiteren Folgen waren ein defektes MSI-Board und ne kaputte CPU (X2 6000+). Grafikkarte ist zumglück noch heile und kommt jetzt erstmal vorübergehend in meinen Gamingrechner zum falten rein.


----------



## Stergi (5. September 2009)

du sollst auch nicht immer deine hardware in den selbstmord treiben


----------



## klefreak (5. September 2009)

The Ian schrieb:


> oO 100% bonus ist ja mal voll übertrieben und gibt in keinster weise die reale faltleistung wieder (doppelte ppd beim gleichen gerechene ist doch unfair den anderen gegenüber)
> 
> aber wenn man nen faltserver neu aufbaut hätte man dann durch den bonus nur durch die cpu selbst wenns nur nen i7 ist 18k ppd oder mehr ohne graka oO
> wie groß ist denn so ne wu beim runter/hochladen und im ram?
> ...




ich find`s nicht unfair, da dieses speziell gewertete Projekt eigentlich für dualsockel (8 core) Systeme ausgelegt ist; ein übertakteter I7 schafft diese gerade mal so !!
-> stanford testet hier ein besonderes Bonussystem welches darauf abziehlt schnelles Falten zu belohnen um somit die Projketzeit bei bestimmten Daten zu reduzieren (für schnellere Forschungsergebnisse  )

Folding Forum • View topic - new release: extra-large work units

Folding Forum • View forum - New bonus plan TRIAL (bigadv)


lg Klemens


----------



## Rick (5. September 2009)

25k wu´s und ich bekomm in letzter zeit immer welche mit 225 punkten die auf meinem Q6600@ 3ghz nur 200 - 250 ppd bringen


----------



## The Ian (5. September 2009)

dann hast du auch den tray clienten installiert und der bringt immer kleine wus, weil der auch für kleine cpus gedacht ist, wo die wus lange brauchen, deshalb sind dort auch die deadlines sehr hoch...wenn du den smp clienten installierst würdest duch auch größere wus bekommen, die dann wesentlich mehr ppd machen
allerdings wirst du mit deinem prozzi nie in die veruchung kommen 25k wus zu berechnen, da du dafür zu lange brauchen würdest und deshalb die deadlines nicht schaffst und keine punkte bekommst


----------



## nfsgame (5. September 2009)

Es faltet wieder provisorisch .


----------



## CheGuarana (5. September 2009)

Nur GPU? Warum nicht CPU?^^


----------



## nfsgame (5. September 2009)

Keinen bock. Mach ich vlt noch.


----------



## Lochti (5. September 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Keinen bock. Mach ich vlt noch.


 
Na , da weint ein Herz wenn es ließt was die arme Hardware alles durch macht !

Ich trauer mit dir , ich kenn es selber zu genüge wenn was in Flmmen steht !


----------



## Rick (5. September 2009)

ich hab mal ne frage reicht ein pentium dc  mit 1,6 ghz für einen smp clienten aus oder werde ich damit dann ständig die deadlines verpassen?
und kann man smp inzwischen auch ohne passwort auf dem benutzerkonto betreiben.


----------



## Lochti (5. September 2009)

Rick schrieb:


> ich hab mal ne frage reicht ein pentium dc mit 1,6 ghz für einen smp clienten aus oder werde ich damit dann ständig die deadlines verpassen?
> und kann man smp inzwischen auch ohne passwort auf dem benutzerkonto betreiben.


 
hm, mit nen 1,6 Ghz wirste warscheinlich kein Problem bekommen, weil die 
entgültige Fälligkeiten recht lang ausfallen bei den kleinen CPU´s !
SMP hm gute frage , mache ich nie mit pw


----------



## CheGuarana (5. September 2009)

Lochti schrieb:


> hm, mit nen 1,6 Ghz wirste warscheinlich kein Problem bekommen, weil die
> entgültige Fälligkeiten recht lang ausfallen bei den kleinen CPU´s !
> SMP hm gute frage , mache ich nie mit pw



Öh?? FAIL.

Dann doch lieber zwei Singlecore-Klients 

Die Fälligkeiten sind beim SMP immer gleich und fallen nicht lang aus, die von den Singlecore-Klients fallen "lang" aus.


----------



## Lochti (5. September 2009)

Toxy schrieb:


> Öh?? FAIL.
> 
> Dann doch lieber zwei Singlecore-Klients
> 
> Die Fälligkeiten sind beim SMP immer gleich und fallen nicht lang aus, die von den Singlecore-Klients fallen "lang" aus.


 
UPS Sorry habe nicht auf dc geschaut ! (machmalknicks)


----------



## Chrissyx (5. September 2009)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> geht doch was hast du?
> bitte das in deine Siggi einfügen und freuen:
> 
> ```
> ...



Es geht aber nicht:
http://img441.imageshack.us/img441/2824/pcghfahsig.png


----------



## nichtraucher91 (5. September 2009)

Chrissyx schrieb:


> Es geht aber nicht:
> http://img441.imageshack.us/img441/2824/pcghfahsig.png




weil Bilder in der Signatur (bis aus gewissen Ausnahmen) nicht erlaubt sind

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## nfsgame (5. September 2009)

Außer bei Folding . Tritt mal der Benutzergruppe bei .


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (5. September 2009)

Toxy schrieb:


> Die Fälligkeiten sind beim SMP immer gleich und fallen nicht lang aus, die von den Singlecore-Klients fallen "lang" aus.


Im Singlecore-Client kann man auch einstellen, dass man deadlinelose WUs haben will, diese sind gut für schwache CPUs wie Atom oder Pentium II, bringen aber nur wenige Punkte.


----------



## Doandu (5. September 2009)

Ich habe neue Fragen an euch 

http://img228.imageshack.us/img228/2535/fraget.jpg

wieso stimmt die zeit vom Client nicht mit der reellen Zeit überein??


Und kann man den GPU-Client so einstellen, dass ich nur wu's mit Pause , also 1888er bekomme?? Kamm man dies evtl. manuell steuern?


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (5. September 2009)

Die Grafik wird zwar nicht geladen, aber zumindest vom SMP-Client weiß ich, dass er mit UTC (koordinierte Weltzeit) läuft. UTC ist etwa gleichbedeutend mit der Greenwich-Zeit GMT. Wir haben hier in D UTC+1 (MEZ) bzw. UTC+2 (MESZ).

Die F@H-Uhr geht also immer eine (Winter-/Normalzeit) bzw. 2 Stunden (Sommerzeit) nach.


----------



## Chrissyx (6. September 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Außer bei Folding . Tritt mal der Benutzergruppe bei .


 
Alles klar, daran lag's.


----------



## Doandu (6. September 2009)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Die Grafik wird zwar nicht geladen, aber zumindest vom SMP-Client weiß ich, dass er mit UTC (koordinierte Weltzeit) läuft. UTC ist etwa gleichbedeutend mit der Greenwich-Zeit GMT. Wir haben hier in D UTC+1 (MEZ) bzw. UTC+2 (MESZ).
> 
> Die F@H-Uhr geht also immer eine (Winter-/Normalzeit) bzw. 2 Stunden (Sommerzeit) nach.




hätte ich mir eigentlich denken können, aber danke dir


----------



## Bayha Family Power (6. September 2009)

Eine Frage rechnet ihr nur Folding@Home oder auch Boinc Projekte



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bayha Family Power (6. September 2009)

*Sorry *bin halt Boinc anhängerFolding ist mir zu einseitig  ich rechnen z.b. 
http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org 
http://boinc.cs.uct.ac.za/malaria/
http://boinc.drugdiscoveryathome.com/
http://biology.polytechnique.fr/proteinsathome


----------



## nfsgame (6. September 2009)

PPD-Schock .


----------



## Fate T.H (6. September 2009)

Bayha Family Power schrieb:


> *Sorry *bin halt Boinc anhängerFolding ist mir zu einseitig  ich rechnen z.b.
> 
> *gekürtzt wegen stumpfer Webung* ^^



Also ich denke das es nun reicht mit deiner *Werbung* für Boinc.
Bedenke du bist hier im F@H-Bereich und uns damit beschäftigen, wenn du darauf keine
Lust hast bitte sehr aber höre auf mit dem sinnlos Spam.


----------



## CheGuarana (6. September 2009)

"Teams kommen und Teams gehen, aber meine Grafikkarten die stehen immer"

Na wer erkennt das Grundgerüst? Wer hat Tripple X geguckt?^^


----------



## The Master of MORARE (6. September 2009)

Mensch NFSgame, nicht dass du wieder sinnlos die HW toastest, kein wunder wenn da wieder was abfackelt. mit 1831 mhz ist der shader echt hoch für ne 9800 gt . sei vorsichtig *an 8600er denk*.

edit:

was ist das fürn kühler? könnteste n bild zeigen?


----------



## Doandu (6. September 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> PPD-Schock .



Alter schwede!!!  Das sind ja die Standad-Taktraten meiner GTS250 

und bei denen Temps 

wie geht das?


----------



## euMelBeumel (7. September 2009)

Hat die 9800GT nicht nen G92 Chip? Wenn ja, dann sind doch 1800+ Shadertakt nicht sonderlich seltsam oder? Dachte bei 2000+ wirds erst eindrucksvoll^^

Aber trotzdem net schlecht 

Edit: Bringt der GPU-Konsolen Client mehr als der GPU-Tray, ich komm nämlich nur auf ~61xx mit ner 8800GTS @ 800/1945/1100?


----------



## MESeidel (7. September 2009)

euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Edit: Bringt der GPU-Konsolen Client mehr als der GPU-Tray, ich komm nämlich nur auf ~61xx mit ner 8800GTS @ 800/1945/1100?



Konsole dürfte, wenn überhaupt, nur minimal schneller sein.
Tray ist nur langsam, wenn man den Viewer an hat.
Wahrscheinlich einfach einer andere WU bekommen?
Die Unterschiede in der PPD sind teilweise recht groß...


----------



## Henninges (7. September 2009)

wie war das nochmal mit gpu core und ram takt ? der kann doch im grunde im keller bleiben...reicht es nicht die shader anzuheben ?


----------



## MESeidel (7. September 2009)

genau
Nur Shader bringt wirklich etwas.
Nur wenn Temperaturen absolut kein Problem sind (Wasserkühlung), kann man auch Core und Ram noch angehen...

NV Shader steigen aber in Stufen.
Den reelen Takt sieht man z.B. im Riva Tuner unter Monitoring...


----------



## Bumblebee (7. September 2009)

euMelBeumel schrieb:


> ...1800+ Shadertakt nicht sonderlich seltsam oder? Dachte bei 2000+ wirds erst eindrucksvoll^^
> Aber trotzdem net schlecht


 
Stimmt schon alles
Meine 8800GT läuft ja auch @ 774/968/1818


----------



## DesGrauens (7. September 2009)

hi vieleicht weis einer von euch rat.
mein pc geht seit heut nicht mehr.
Folgendes problem wenn ich die kiste an mach drehen die lüfter nur der monitor bleibt schwarz ausserdem kommt das piepsen vom mb nicht.

keine fehlermeldung, kein bluescreen.

was könnts denn sein?


----------



## Lochti (7. September 2009)

DesGrauens schrieb:


> hi vieleicht weis einer von euch rat.
> mein pc geht seit heut nicht mehr.
> Folgendes problem wenn ich die kiste an mach drehen die lüfter nur der monitor bleibt schwarz ausserdem kommt das piepsen vom mb nicht.
> 
> ...


 
Eu ,
Irgend was neues eingebaut ?
Graka richtig drinne ?
Vieleicht mit dem bios Gespielt ? (Bios reset)


----------



## DesGrauens (7. September 2009)

nein, nichts verändert alles beim alten. er war heut scho an. 

hab in dann kurz ausgemacht für ne weile und beim wieder einschalten ging nix mehr

edit ins bios komme ich auch nicht mehr, wie gesagt lüfter laufen der monitor bleibt schwarz und der piepton vom mb kommt auch nicht


----------



## Lochti (7. September 2009)

DesGrauens schrieb:


> nein, nichts verändert alles beim alten. er war heut scho an.
> 
> hab in dann kurz ausgemacht für ne weile und beim wieder einschalten ging nix mehr
> 
> edit ins bios komme ich auch nicht mehr, wie gesagt lüfter laufen der monitor bleibt schwarz und der piepton vom mb kommt auch nicht


 
Haste mal die battarie entfernt ? (ca 3 min.)
oder alle kabel entfernt so das nur noch die Graka drinne ist ? 
(Monitor angeschlossen und Tastatur und maus )
Wenn das alles nichts bringt , muß dein MB einen wech haben !
Kann aber auch nur der CPU Lüfter sein der einen weck hat , habe ich auch schon gehabt !
Schön währe es , wenn du deine Teile einzeln testen könntest dann könntest du sehen was noch Funtioniert !


----------



## DesGrauens (7. September 2009)

das mit der battarie teste ich jetzt mal 
der cpu lüfter arbeitet normal 
leider kann ich nicht alle komponenten einzeln testen.
ich befürchte auch das entweder mb oder nt abgeraucht sind oder ganz schlimm cpu 
wenn das nt seinen geist aufgibt dann muss das doch stinken oder?

ich riehe da garnix.


----------



## Lochti (7. September 2009)

DesGrauens schrieb:


> das mit der battarie teste ich jetzt mal
> der cpu lüfter arbeitet normal
> leider kann ich nicht alle komponenten einzeln testen.
> ich befürchte auch das entweder mb oder nt abgeraucht sind oder ganz schlimm cpu
> ...


 
Naseputzen , nein man richt es nicht immer wenn das netzteil Defekt ist !

Woher weißt du das der CPU Lüfter Normal Arbeitet , Zeigt der im Bios dir Eine Temparatur an ? Oder Dreht er sich nur ? Drehen heißt nicht das die Temperaturfühler für die CPU ganz ist !


----------



## DesGrauens (7. September 2009)

ne keine temp anzeige nur vermutung meiner seits da sich der lüfter dreht

edit:

kiste läuft wieder. danke lochti battarie entfernen hat geholfen.


die ursache kenne ich leider aber immer noch nicht


----------



## Lochti (7. September 2009)

DesGrauens schrieb:


> ne keine temp anzeige nur vermutung meiner seits da sich der lüfter dreht
> 
> edit:
> 
> ...


 
Die ursache war irgend eine einstellung im bios die du gemacht hast , und wo dein MB nicht mit klar kamm ! ( Gern Geschehen)


----------



## nfsgame (7. September 2009)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Mensch NFSgame, nicht dass du wieder sinnlos die HW toastest, kein wunder wenn da wieder was abfackelt. mit 1831 mhz ist der shader echt hoch für ne 9800 gt . sei vorsichtig *an 8600er denk*.
> 
> edit:
> 
> was ist das fürn kühler? könnteste n bild zeigen?


Ach das geht doch noch. Hab ja nichtmal die Spannung erhöht für den Takt . Karte ist ne Gainward 9800GT Golden Sample mit dem Kühler in Rev. 2, also der Runde Schwarze. Bild mach ich gleich. Moment .


----------



## DesGrauens (7. September 2009)

Lochti schrieb:


> Die ursache war irgend eine einstellung im bios die du gemacht hast , und wo dein MB nicht mit klar kamm ! ( Gern Geschehen)




naja das ist es ja. ich hab seit monaten nichts mehr im bios gemacht weil die kiste ohne probleme lief.


----------



## Doandu (7. September 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ach das geht doch noch. Hab ja nichtmal die Spannung erhöht für den Takt . Karte ist ne Gainward 9800GT Golden Sample mit dem Kühler in Rev. 2, also der Runde Schwarze. Bild mach ich gleich. Moment .




das zeigt sich halt die gute Qualität von Gainward^^

ich werde ab morgen, den 08.09 einen  3 Tage langen Ausflug machen und komme wieder am 10.09. Also wird meine "Produktion" vorerst eingestellt und die Arbeit wieder am 11.09 aufgenommen 

Wünsche euch in dem zeitraum viel Spaß und macht ordentlich Punkte


----------



## Owly-K (8. September 2009)

Ich habe meine erste Million! Frohlocket!


----------



## madgerrit39 (8. September 2009)

Grats.... !


----------



## DesGrauens (8. September 2009)

@ owly-k   sauber gefaltet


so wie es aussieht hat das mb bei mir was abbekommen.

hab mit mentest die riegel einzeln getestet, gab keine probleme.

sobald ich aber einen zweiten mit rein habe oder gar einen dritten gibts einen freeze.

komischer weise werden aber alle riegel über win erkannt.


----------



## Bumblebee (8. September 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Karte ist ne Gainward 9800GT Golden Sample mit dem Kühler in Rev. 2, also der Runde Schwarze. Bild mach ich gleich. Moment .


 
Dazu hab ich was:

- ist es die Version mit 1 GB VidRam?
- habe seit 2 Monaten eine am arbeiten und eine zweite kommt demnächst
- musst du mir eigentlich alles nachmachen


----------



## Stergi (8. September 2009)

args ich krieg ne kriese mir ist der graka treiber abgeschissen als meine GPu-Clienteb bei 92% und bei 63% waren -.- das kann doch nicht war sein...
hat nen anderer ähnliche probs ab und zu mal?


----------



## Fate T.H (8. September 2009)

Nur wenn ich die Karte zu weit übertakte schmiert mir der Treiber ab aber damit hab ich zum Glück kein problem mehr.
Lass die GTX eh nicht mehr falten ätzendes Spulenfiepen geht mir gehörig auf die N****.


----------



## Stergi (8. September 2009)

spulenfipen? höhr ich nicht wirklich


----------



## Fate T.H (8. September 2009)

Ich schon denn das lauteste in meinem PC sind die vier 120mm Lüfter die auf ca. 5-6 Volt laufen.


----------



## nfsgame (8. September 2009)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Dazu hab ich was:
> 
> - ist es die Version mit 1 GB VidRam?
> - habe seit 2 Monaten eine am arbeiten und eine zweite kommt demnächst
> - musst du mir eigentlich alles nachmachen


Ist genau die . 
Nur das ich die eigendlich schon seit April hab .


----------



## CheGuarana (8. September 2009)

AtlasFolder such übrigens 4 Asus Mars.^^


----------



## nfsgame (8. September 2009)

Toxy schrieb:


> AtlasFolder such übrigens 4 Asus Mars.^^


Ist ja schön für ihn . Meinste wir hätten sowelche?


----------



## Stergi (8. September 2009)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Ich schon denn das lauteste in meinem PC sind die vier 120mm Lüfter die auf ca. 5-6 Volt laufen.



hm shit nächste woche bekomme ich meine wakü - dann höhr ich es nach her auch


----------



## nfsgame (8. September 2009)

Das leuteste bei mir ist der Hecklüfter der dem Ninja II die Luft entzieht (Semipassiv). Ist nen 120er Delta der eigendlich auf 5k rpm läuft aber meistens auf 700rpm gedrosselt (über die Lüftersteuerung vom Maximus Formula) ist, das reicht und ich hab noch jeeeede menge Reserven .


----------



## Fate T.H (8. September 2009)

Naja nen Delta bzw. vier davon währen glatter overkill bei dem Radiator von mir der ausgelegt ist für langsam drehende Lüfter.


@Toxy

Kannst ihm ja sagen das er 3 Stück bei Ebay kriegen kann


----------



## CheGuarana (8. September 2009)

Warum nicht du? Du kannst doch mal in seinem Blog n' kommentar...ach vergiss es, ich machs.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (8. September 2009)

Ich habe ausnahmsweise mal eine 353er WU, sonst kriege ich immer nur 787.


----------



## Owly-K (8. September 2009)

In letzter Zeit kommen wieder mehr 353er, ich falte gerade an 2. Sonst meist 787, gelegentlich 511.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (8. September 2009)

hab grade ne 1888'er und weiß dass ich die nächsten Tage nicht viel am Rechner sein werde... Mal sehen...

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## nfsgame (8. September 2009)

Ich bekomme nurnoch 1888er .


----------



## Stergi (8. September 2009)

hatte ich auch mal ne zeit lang


----------



## CheGuarana (8. September 2009)

Schaut mal die Kommentare in Altlas's Blog an...da ist einer von Malte Schmidt (der mit dem schlechtesten Englisch)


----------



## Bumblebee (9. September 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ist genau die .
> Nur das ich die eigendlich schon seit April hab .


 
Ok, hast gewonnen 

Aber das Bild hab ich gepostet - ätschbätsch


----------



## The Ian (9. September 2009)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Nur wenn ich die Karte zu weit übertakte schmiert mir der Treiber ab aber damit hab ich zum Glück kein problem mehr.
> Lass die GTX eh nicht mehr falten ätzendes Spulenfiepen geht mir gehörig auf die N****.



dann haste die karte nicht weit genug übertaktet^^ je höher ich bei mir die taktschraube drehe, desto hochfrequenter wird das fiepen und bei dem takt den ich momentan fahre hört man das fiepen aufgrund der hohen frequenz kaum noch wenn ich die normalen takte einstelle hört man das fiepen hingegen deutlich


----------



## Fate T.H (9. September 2009)

Das stimmt wohl je höher der Takt desto höher das fiepen nur leider kann dieser nicht hoch genug sein denke vorher verabschiedet sich die Karte.
Leider bin ich in der hinsicht recht empfindlich vor allem wenn ich in ruhe Musik höre möchte (z.B. sowas The Sky Crawlers) was häufig vorkommt.


----------



## Stergi (9. September 2009)

auf was kann man wohl eine GTX 260 ohne weiteres übertakten ^^ habe nne tool von nvidia mit dem des geht... nur wie weit kann man es ohne die Spannungen zu erhöhen?


----------



## The Ian (10. September 2009)

geh mal in den graka threat und dort gibt es ne liste, wo übertaktungen der einzelnen karten drinne stehen....das kannste ja dann als anhaltspunkt nehmen


----------



## Zubertus05 (10. September 2009)

Servus Leute,

sagt mal kann ich auch auf zwei unterschiedlichen karten falten (in einem PC)? 
weil man kann ja z.B. ne 9800GT für die Physik berechnung nehmen
                          und ne 260GTX macht ihre normale arbeit.


----------



## Bumblebee (10. September 2009)

Zubertus05 schrieb:


> ... weil man kann ja z.B. ne 9800GT für die Physik berechnung nehmen und ne 260GTX macht ihre normale arbeit.


 
Das ist nicht das selbe wie das Falten, aber

Unter *XP* ist es aber tatsächlich schon gemacht worden (meine ich mich zu erinnern)


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (10. September 2009)

Schade, dass man heute, nach der offiziellen Vorstellung, immer noch nicht so viel über die neuen DX11-Grakas von ATI weiß. Ich will endlich wissen, wie es mit der Faltleistung aussieht.


----------



## The Ian (11. September 2009)

schlecht wie immer


----------



## Bumblebee (11. September 2009)

The Ian schrieb:


> schlecht wie immer


*Vermutest* du mal (ich bin leider auch pessimistisch)

Aber *gesicherte Info* gibt es noch keine, oder??


----------



## Henninges (11. September 2009)

Zubertus05 schrieb:


> Servus Leute,
> 
> sagt mal kann ich auch auf zwei unterschiedlichen karten falten (in einem PC)?
> weil man kann ja z.B. ne 9800GT für die Physik berechnung nehmen
> und ne 260GTX macht ihre normale arbeit.


 
da rate ich dir von ab...hatte zwei karten zum falten im pc...eine g80 und eine g92 und die schnellere g92 gpu brach in der leistung um mehr als 50% ein...


----------



## The Ian (11. September 2009)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> *Vermutest* du mal (ich bin leider auch pessimistisch)
> 
> Aber *gesicherte Info* gibt es noch keine, oder??



naja...da müssten ja erstmal generell infos zu dnen raus kommen


----------



## Zubertus05 (11. September 2009)

Alles klar danke jungs


----------



## CheGuarana (11. September 2009)

@Henne: Du faltest nimmer? Stromrechnung = kacke oder was?


----------



## CheGuarana (11. September 2009)

Mal ganz fix nebenbei.


Gibt es eine AGP Graka von nVidia, die man zum falten nehmen kann? Ähnlich wie die 4670 von ATi.


----------



## Rick (11. September 2009)

Glaub ich nicht, da der brückenchip nur bis zur g70 kompatibel war.


----------



## nfsgame (11. September 2009)

Toxy schrieb:


> Mal ganz fix nebenbei.
> 
> 
> Gibt es eine AGP Graka von nVidia, die man zum falten nehmen kann? Ähnlich wie die 4670 von ATi.


Stand in der letzten PCGH Print nicht das die größte AGP-NV die 7800gs war ?


----------



## CheGuarana (11. September 2009)

Mhm, ok, dann hol ich mir halt die 4670 für AGP...die macht 1500PPD.


----------



## Zeph4r (12. September 2009)

Toxy schrieb:


> @Henne: Du faltest nimmer? Stromrechnung = kacke oder was?


Letzter Stand der Dinge war das er im Urlaub ist und es sich gutgehen läßt


----------



## CheGuarana (12. September 2009)

Ach immernoch?!
Mhm, sowas unverschämtes.  ^^


----------



## Henninges (12. September 2009)

nö, normaler ulraub... hattest du nicht *auch* 6 wochen "frei" ?


----------



## ernei (12. September 2009)

Hi Toxy,



Toxy schrieb:


> Mhm, ok, dann hol ich mir halt die 4670 für AGP...die macht 1500PPD.


ich hab eine ATI 3850 AGP mit 320 Shader am falten, bei 750MHZ macht die je nach WU zw 1500 und 2000 ppd. Schau mal in meine Livestats. Sollte dann die 4670 nicht sogar mehr machen?


Edit: Meine 3850er bekommt übrigens nur 3.. und 511 WUs, 353 ca.1950 PPD, 511 ca.1550ppd.
Hab gerade gesehen das die 4670 einen neuerer Chip (RV730XT, glaube 3850=RV670 )ist, aber auch nur 320 Shader bei Standart 750 Mhz hat. Also sollte sie mit OC auch so die 2000 ppd überschreiten.


----------



## Gast3737 (12. September 2009)

juhu endlich 10k..i7 sei dank...


----------



## CheGuarana (12. September 2009)

@ernei: Naja, also die 4670 vom Kumpel macht soviel wie eine GPU damals von meiner 3870X2, also 1500PPD (max. 1700PPD).

Wenn die 3850 mehr macht, verwundert mich das, aber dann würd ich auf jeden Fall die nehmen.


----------



## Gast3737 (12. September 2009)

ist es eigentlich normal das der smp manchmal nicht starten will und deshalb nen neuen core a2 laden tut?

naja unten rechts in der Ecke sollte dann eignetlich 10.023,3 ppd stehen..sieht man durch cpuz nur nicht..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Henninges (14. September 2009)

bin wieder daaaaa...


----------



## The Master of MORARE (14. September 2009)

Juhuuuu, wb. hoffe dein rechenknecht ist nicht zu sehr eingestaubt . Ich freue mich auf morgen, da sind wir dann um ne erkenntnis reicher!


----------



## Doandu (14. September 2009)

willkommen zurück^^


----------



## Henninges (14. September 2009)

dankööö...naja...bisschen staub hat der kleine schon angesetzt...aber der ist schnell runtergewischt gewesen...

hatte im urlaub natürlich mein team shirt lang und schmutzig getragen...mehr als zwei personen hatten jedoch nicht nachdem warum und weshalb gefragt...

schade...


----------



## ernei (15. September 2009)

Hallo,

meine 8800GT macht gerade                         5865.23 ppd beim Projekt 5769 (R2, C134, G306), das ist "Ihre" persönliche Bestleistung. 

Edit: E7200@3200 mit  8800GT folding @550GPU/850MEM/1832Sha (Accelero S1, max 52C) 512MB


----------



## Henninges (15. September 2009)

wie sieht es bei der taktung deiner 8800gt aus ?


----------



## Julian Kruck (15. September 2009)

Hey jungs!
jetz bin ich endlich wieder am falten...hab meim Server au ein upgrade gegönnt und ne X955 reingebaut läuft im mom mit 3,4 ohne spannungserhöhung..F@H läuft so scho länger einwandfrei, hab aber no kein Prime drüber laufn lassn...
wie is des jetz eigentlich mit DirectX 11 oder Open GL. Wird dadurch ati mal besser unterstützt von F@H?


----------



## Henninges (15. September 2009)

da weiss noch keiner was bestimmtes...wird man wohl warten müssen bis der erste dx11 hardware besitzer seine ersten wu's durchgefaltet hat...


----------



## nfsgame (15. September 2009)

Mal gucken ob Stanford die Technologie überhaut berücksichtigt, wenn ich sehe das die AMD-Karten jetzt schon nicht richtig angesprochen werden  .

@Henninges: Welcome Back !


----------



## Imens0 (15. September 2009)

bringen die überhaupt mal neue klienten oder cores raus? also in den letzten monaten ging da nix. abgesehen von dem i7 core.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (15. September 2009)

Ich hatte durchaus mit dem Gedanken gepsielt mich demnächst mit "evergreen" anzufreunden... aber letztenendes wird die faltleistung entscheidend sein


----------



## Henninges (15. September 2009)

danke @nfsgame...

btw: ich habe die beiden gpu clients mit dem flag -gpu 0 / -gpu 1 gestartet...allerdings scheint das board den ersten pci-e slot als "1" und den zweiten als "0" zu kennzeichnen...

schliesse ich den client mit dem gpu 0 flag dann hört die zweite karte auf, schliesse ich jedoch den gpu 1 client so faltet die  erste karte nicht mehr...

ich war immer der meinung das 1 eben 1 ist, und 0 dann 0 sei...wieder muss ich mich eines besseren belehren lassen das eben 0 machmal 1 ist und 1 dann wohl doch 0...

versteht das einer ?


----------



## nfsgame (15. September 2009)

Henninges schrieb:


> danke @nfsgame...
> 
> btw: ich habe die beiden gpu clients mit dem flag -gpu 0 / -gpu 1 gestartet...allerdings scheint das board den ersten pci-e slot als "1" und den zweiten als "0" zu kennzeichnen...
> 
> ...


Jo passt schon. Hab das Chaos mit der Grakanummerierung auch schon gehabt .


----------



## Fate T.H (15. September 2009)

Imens0 schrieb:


> bringen die überhaupt mal neue klienten oder cores raus? also in den letzten monaten ging da nix. abgesehen von dem i7 core.



Wie kommst du darauf das Stanford einen i7 Core rausgebracht hat ?

Das letzte update des CPU Klient beinhaltete nur -bigadv Flag und dies ist sicher nicht auf den Core i7 ausgelegt
sondern auf echte 8-Kern+ Maschinen. i7 Besitzer können ihn zwar auch nutzen nur muß
dieser dann aber auch mindestens auf 3,5GHz takten und in ruhe gelassen werden um die WU in angemessener Zeit fertig zu kriegen.


So werd erstmal das Folden einstellen mein Stromzähler befiehlt es geh schließlich nicht für meine nächste Stromrechnung arbeiten.


----------



## Henninges (15. September 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Jo passt schon. Hab das Chaos mit der Grakanummerierung auch schon gehabt .


 
na dann bin ich ja beruhigt...im grunde könnte ich ja auch meine beiden 128 shader karten falten lassen...

das was ich "zocke" könnte auch eine 8800gt auf die screens zaubern...

ich hab ja noch den rest der woche frei...mal sehen was mir so am donnerstag oder freitag einfällt...


----------



## Imens0 (15. September 2009)

ja den 8-kern core hab ich mit i7 core gemeint...hab mich net genau damit befasst weil ich netmal ein hab...hab den core halt öfters in zusammenhang mit i7 gelesen.
aber für das "alt bewährte" kommt trotzdem nix neues raus.


----------



## Bumblebee (15. September 2009)

ernei schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> meine 8800GT macht gerade 5865.23 ppd beim Projekt 5769, das ist "Ihre" persönliche Bestleistung.


 
Ein guter Wert, ernei 

Habe hier 6099.84 ppd mit der 8800er aus der Sig. gehabt


----------



## nfsgame (15. September 2009)

Wollt ihr mal meinen Rekord mit *einem* G92-Chip sehen (ungefaked)?


----------



## ernei (15. September 2009)

Hallo,

6100 und 7900 ppd mit einem G92 .
Da muss ich wohl noch ein wenig an den Schrauben drehen.


----------



## Gast3737 (15. September 2009)

mensch du das sind ja fast 10k die schaffe ich nur mit meiner CPU..

Frage wieso falte ich mit GPU und zwei mal SMP weniger als mit nur zweimal SMP?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (15. September 2009)

denke mal weil der GPU-Client auch noch CPU Leistung benötigt.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Gast3737 (15. September 2009)

habe doch das Flushi schon auf 512 und testweise sogar auf 1024 gesetzt. höchstens 10000-10100 sind drin mit den smp's schaffe ich genauso viel..

jetzt zeigt er 12k an..hihi

wo ist die Anleitung für Fahmon und Virtuelle PC's hin?


----------



## Doandu (15. September 2009)

ich denke auch, wegen der CPU-leistung die der gpu client braucht

meinst du:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/folding-home-pcgh-team-70335/21244-howto-fahmon-einrichten.html
???

den anderen find ich auch nicht 

also meine GTS250 (G92) macht bei standardtakt und 1 client ca. 5500ppd


----------



## Henninges (15. September 2009)

Doandu schrieb:


> also meine GTS250 (G92) macht bei standardtakt und 1 client ca. 5500ppd


 
echt ? ich dachte der g92b auf der 250er macht mehr...

meine resultate : 
9800gtx@675/1688/1100 = 6200ppd
8800gts@325/490/1800 = 5400ppd
8800gt@350/500/1800 = 4700ppd


----------



## Muschkote (15. September 2009)

Soeben wurde Platz *31* erklommen!


----------



## Henninges (15. September 2009)

na das wurde aber auch zeit...


----------



## Doandu (15. September 2009)

Henninges schrieb:


> echt ? ich dachte der g92b auf der 250er macht mehr...
> 
> meine resultate :
> 9800gtx@675/1688/1100 = 6200ppd
> ...




evtl. habe ich falsche einstellungen etc.

Am besten lass ich aber mal beide gpu clients laufen und smp aus


----------



## Zeph4r (16. September 2009)

Ja denn mal wieder Fleissig ans Werk und falten....
Jo Henninges Welcome Back


----------



## Bumblebee (16. September 2009)

Muschkote schrieb:


> Soeben wurde Platz *31* erklommen!


 
 Immer wieder genial wie wenig lange es dauert bis das einer hier reinschreibt 
Nichts desto trotz - den haben wir uns *mühsamst* verdient

Ich geh mal stark davon aus, dass in 2 Tagen (wenn wir die 30 erklimmen) dann wieder was auf der Main erscheint


----------



## schrotflinte56 (16. September 2009)

meine gts250 macht bei p5771 GPUv2 gromacs 7092.84 ppd
@799 / 1944 / 1100 MHz

mfg


----------



## nfsgame (16. September 2009)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ich geh mal stark davon aus, dass in 2 Tagen (wenn wir die 30 erklimmen) dann wieder was auf der Main erscheint


Es wird wie Wild in die Tasten gehauen .


----------



## Doandu (16. September 2009)

boahh, mehr als 7k ppd? Mit ner gts250? Ich dreh mal an meiner taktschraube


----------



## nfsgame (16. September 2009)

Ich mach auch mehr als 7k ppd. Und das mit ner 9800GT.


----------



## schrotflinte56 (16. September 2009)

wenn man aber video schaut sinkt die leistung immer ein bissl auf 6777ppd und da ich gerade krank bin schau ich viel^^

mfg


----------



## nfsgame (16. September 2009)

Dann gute besserung damit es mehr ppd fürs Team gibt  .


----------



## The Master of MORARE (16. September 2009)

Von mir dann auch "Gute Besserung".
Verdammterweise bekomme ich seit Tagen nur 353er Units...Nicht, dass es nicht schön ist, aber sie wollen trotz aller Bemühungen, Parameter, Treiber, Tools, oder sogar UC nicht stabil laufen.
Sprich sofort EUE .
Daher von mir ein Ppd Rückgang.

EDIT:

ICH GLAUB ES ICH SEH NICH RICHTICH 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Henninges (16. September 2009)

@morare : huch ? negativ punkte ??

ich hab mal spasseshalber jeder gpu einen zweiten client anvertraut...das ergebniss kann sich denke ich sehen lassen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## caine2011 (16. September 2009)

wie bereits angkündigt werde ich heute abend meine aktivität als folding@home member einstellen 


dem forum bleibe ich natürlich erhalten


mfg caine2011


----------



## Henninges (16. September 2009)

hö ??


----------



## Zeph4r (16. September 2009)

caine2011 schrieb:


> wie bereits angkündigt werde ich heute abend meine aktivität als folding@home member einstellen
> 
> 
> dem forum bleibe ich natürlich erhalten
> ...


Das ist schade aber ich denke mir das du Gute gründe dafür hast
Hauptsache gehst nicht ganz weg!
Bist schon ein guten


----------



## The Master of MORARE (16. September 2009)

Ya, hab ich auch gedacht .
Keiner 'ne Idee?
Hier summt ja garnix


----------



## Zeph4r (16. September 2009)

Henninges schrieb:


> @morare : huch ? negativ punkte ??
> 
> ich hab mal spasseshalber jeder gpu einen zweiten client anvertraut...das ergebniss kann sich denke ich sehen lassen...
> 
> ...


Oha das Rockt echt gut 
Weiter so


----------



## euMelBeumel (16. September 2009)

dachte schon ich bin der einzige der nur 353er bekommt^^ Aber das mit den negativ Punkten


----------



## Henninges (16. September 2009)

irgendwie bekomme ich nur die "kleinen"...von einer 1888er letzte nacht mal abgesehen...


----------



## Doandu (16. September 2009)

wegen diesen kleinen wu's foldet meine karte zur zeit sowieso kaum, weil das Spulenpfeifen und der Grakalüfter nerven. Da kann man nicht mal TV schauen 
Kann man nicht irgendwie einstellen, dass man große bekommt?

Wir sollten mal Standford anschreiben und um so eine Möglichkeit bitten


@caine: ich hoffe du meldest dich ab und zu. Viel Glück


----------



## Muschkote (16. September 2009)

Sei doch froh das du die 353er bekommst, dass sind die schnellsten WUs die es gibt.


----------



## Doandu (16. September 2009)

Muschkote schrieb:


> Sei doch froh das du die 353er bekommst, dass sind die schnellsten WUs die es gibt.




noch schlimmer finde ich aber die 700er Wu's^^


----------



## Soldat0815 (16. September 2009)

Hi

bin ein neues mitglied und lasse meine 4850er für pcgh rechnen


----------



## Henninges (16. September 2009)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> bin ein neues mitglied und lasse meine 4850er für pcgh rechnen


 
herzlich willkommen...


----------



## Doandu (16. September 2009)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> bin ein neues mitglied und lasse meine 4850er für pcgh rechnen




willkommen im Team 

schön, dass du mitfaltest


----------



## The Master of MORARE (16. September 2009)

Nadann freut und mehret euch -.-. Die bringen doch Punkte wie Sau. Ich wär nu schon mit 511ern zufrieden .


----------



## Soldat0815 (16. September 2009)

wie kann man nachträglich die checkpointzeit auf 3min ändern?


----------



## MESeidel (17. September 2009)

Beim Tray Client in den Optionen (rechts Click auf da Symbol)
beim Consolen Client mit "-configonly" starten.


----------



## Henninges (17. September 2009)

schade...heute morgen musste ich leider feststellen das der zweite client auf der 8800gt nicht so recht mitmachen wollte...hatte dort ständig eue's...dafür lasse ich den kleinen celeron mitackern...der bringt niedliche 127ppd...


----------



## Soldat0815 (17. September 2009)

MESeidel schrieb:


> Beim Tray Client in den Optionen (rechts Click auf da Symbol)
> beim Consolen Client mit "-configonly" starten.



wie meinst du das mit configonly starten?


----------



## MESeidel (17. September 2009)

Na entweder eine Verknüpfung erstellen und bei "Ziel" ran hängen.

Oder mit cmd in den Ordner navigieren und folding@home ... .exe -configonly starten.
PS: man braucht nur fol oder so eintippen und mit TAB vervollständigen lassen.


----------



## nfsgame (17. September 2009)

@Soldat0815: Willkommen!

Du könnest auch die datei config.cfg mit dem Editor/Notepad++, ... öffnen und den Wert dort verändern .


----------



## Soldat0815 (17. September 2009)

also ich habs mit diesem configonly probiert und es geht nicht das einzige was nach dem 3ten versuch war das der die wu neu von 0% gestartet hat

und ne config.cfg hab ich nicht wo soll die sein hier das bild von dem ordner wo ich die zipdatei entpackt habe


----------



## nfsgame (17. September 2009)

Sorry, ich meinte "client.cfg". Bekomm ich immer durcheinander .


----------



## Doandu (17. September 2009)

lol, was ist denn jetzt mit meinem E7400@ 3,1 Ghz los???

Jetzt macht der 980 ppd und sonst nur um die 500ppd




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Henninges (17. September 2009)

seltsam...die 8800gts macht nur gut 60% an ppd wie die 9800gtx obwohl die karte im falter mit einem 1800 shadertakt unterwegs ist...selbst die 8800gt mit 16 shadern weniger ist flotter unterwegs...hfm bescheinigt mir bei der gleichen 353er wu einen unterschied von 40 sekunden pro frame...


----------



## nfsgame (17. September 2009)

Doandu schrieb:


> lol, was ist denn jetzt mit meinem E7400@ 3,1 Ghz los???
> 
> Jetzt macht der 980 ppd und sonst nur um die 500ppd
> 
> Imageshack - 37916837


Du hast ne andere "gute" Wu erwischt. Man kann auvh mal glück haben  .


----------



## Henninges (17. September 2009)

so, kleines ppd update meinerseits:

9800gtx @ 675/1100/1688 -> 353er -> 6224,3ppd(fahmon) / 6099,8ppd(hfm)
8800gts @ 650/490 /1800 -> 353er -> 5446,2ppd(fahmon) / 4765,5ppd(hfm)
8800gt @ 700/500 /1800 -> 353er -> 3505,6ppd(fahmon) / 3279,5ppd(hfm)
8800gt @ 600/900 /1500 -> 353er -> 5258,4ppd(fahmon) / 5258,5ppd(hfm)

was mich jetzt besonders stutzig macht, ist die letzte g92 gpu, die im grunde nur durch den höheren ramtakt über 2000ppd mehr bringt als die overclocked im falter...

kann mir jemand sagen woran es liegen könnte ?

*edit :* jetzt wird's bunt freunde...lasse ich den client der 8800gts nicht laufen, bricht die leistung der 8800gt ein...times per frame von hfm sinken von 1:20 auf 1:46 also 26 sekunden länger für ein prozent der wu...da stimmt doch was nicht...

*edit²: *drehe ich dem 8800gt client den saft ab, so beflügelt dies wiederum die 8800gts von 51sek der frame auf 48sek also 3 sekunden schneller...ja nu sag mir einer woran das liegen könnte...


----------



## Doandu (17. September 2009)

Henninges schrieb:


> so, kleines ppd update meinerseits:
> 
> 9800gtx @ 675/1100/1688 -> 353er -> 6224,3ppd(fahmon) / 6099,8ppd(hfm)
> 8800gts @ 650/490 /1800 -> 353er -> 5446,2ppd(fahmon) / 4765,5ppd(hfm)
> ...




lol, anscheinend braucht deine 8800GT die GTS um eine gute Leistung zu entwickeln. Wiederum müsste aber alles langsamer sein, da mehr CPU Leistung von der GTS benötigt wird, was die anderen ausbremst. Komisch 


Juhu, bei der jetzigen 353er Wu zeigt meine GTS250 was sie drauf hat 
6458 ppd trotz surfens


----------



## Henninges (17. September 2009)

lies mal meinen 2.edit...da kann doch dann irgendwas nicht stimmen...wenn beide clients laufen, hilft's der einen, läuft nur einer, freut sich die andere über höhere ppd's...

btw: hab beide karten im folder auf 700/1000/1800 laufen...also gleiche taktraten = gleiche karte, oder gibt es weitere unterschiede zwischen der GT und der GTS ??


----------



## Rick (17. September 2009)

ich hab jetzt mal meinen zweitrechner den ich als fernseher benutze etwas faltfähig gemacht  indem ich ihm eine günstige hd 2600 pro spendiert hab ( bringt so etwa 450 - 500ppd) der restliche pc besteht eigentlich nur aus den rumliegenden einzelteilen. der pc ist ziemlich leise ( steht am bett), sogar so dass er praktisch 24/7 machen könnte ich gebe ihm den passenden Namen : LOWfold


----------



## Doandu (17. September 2009)

Henninges schrieb:


> lies mal meinen 2.edit...da kann doch dann irgendwas nicht stimmen...wenn beide clients laufen, hilft's der einen, läuft nur einer, freut sich die andere über höhere ppd's...
> 
> btw: hab beide karten im folder auf 700/1000/1800 laufen...also gleiche taktraten = gleiche karte, oder gibt es weitere unterschiede zwischen der GT und der GTS ??




Der Unterschied zwischen GT und GTS ist, dass die GT 112 Shader und die GTS 128 Shader hat. 

Es kann eigentlich nur ein Abstimmungsproblem sein, aber eine konkrete Erklärung habe ich auch nicht. Läuft die GTS immernoch nur auf 60%?


----------



## Henninges (17. September 2009)

mal von der unterschiedlichen shaderzahl abgesehen...das ist mir klar.

zur zeit zieht die 8800gts richtig was weg...hat wieder eine 353er bekommen während die 9800gtx an einer 472er arbeitet...

guckst du :


----------



## Julian Kruck (17. September 2009)

Sagt mal jungs, kann des sein dass ich mit meinem X4 955 mit 3,39 Ghz echt nur um die 1100 PPD zambring? hatte mit meim intel knappe 2000 und der hatte nur 3,2...
da muss doch iwas ned stimmen oder?


----------



## Soldat0815 (17. September 2009)

frag mich auch ob ca.2350ppd für die 4850er@700/1200mhz nicht bissl wenig ist


----------



## Doandu (17. September 2009)

@julian: AMD ist meistens langsamer als Intel^^

@soldat: Die ATI's haben auch eine sehr schlechte ppd ausbeute, also können die 2350 ppd schon normal sein

@henninges: Weitere Unterschiede sind mir nicht bekannt, bis auf der Dualslotkühler. Der hat aber ja nicht mit der leistung zu tun 

Ich habe vorhin wieder mal ein bisschen an der CPU Taktung/Spannung rumgespielt. Und meine CPU ist bei fast 100% Auslastung und 0,15 V weniger Vcore bei 3,2 Ghz zwischen 5 und 10° C kühler als vorher. Ist das normal?? Es ist nur der Boxedkühler drauf!


----------



## Julian Kruck (17. September 2009)

Ja schon, aber eigentlich bin ich da vom nem unterschied der erledigten arbeit pro takt ausgangen, dass amd bei 3,4 ca. gleich schnell wie intel mit 3,2 is...aber des is ja ein unterschied von fast 60%! des kann doch ned sein...


----------



## Doandu (17. September 2009)

Ich denke der Vergleich ist das selbe wie bei dem von ATI/Nvidia. Die Unterstützung ist für ATI/AMD sehr schlecht in der Beziehung


----------



## DesGrauens (17. September 2009)

Julian Kruck schrieb:


> Ja schon, aber eigentlich bin ich da vom nem unterschied der erledigten arbeit pro takt ausgangen, *dass amd bei 3,4 ca. gleich schnell wie intel mit 3,2 is*...aber des is ja ein unterschied von fast 60%! des kann doch ned sein...



soweit ich weis ist das auch so. die cpus beider hersteller liefern ungefähr die gleiche ppd menge. 

anders ist das natürlich bei ati/nv.

hast bei beiden denn gleichen kleint laufen?

@henninges

wie sieht den der genau aufbau deines systems aus?

ich konnte das nicht rauslesen.

hast du drei/vier karten auf einem mobo ? mit welcher cpu?


----------



## Soldat0815 (17. September 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Sorry, ich meinte "client.cfg". Bekomm ich immer durcheinander .


thx habs gefunden und geändert  
hab mich schon auf ne ewig lange config vorbereitet und was war nichtmal ne seite voll  
da musst ich nichtmal die suchfunktion in anspruch nehmen


----------



## Julian Kruck (17. September 2009)

DesGrauens schrieb:


> soweit ich weis ist das auch so. die cpus beider hersteller liefern ungefähr die gleiche ppd menge.
> 
> anders ist das natürlich bei ati/nv.
> 
> hast bei beiden denn gleichen kleint laufen?



ja, bei beiden den smp...nur dass der halt jetz neuer is, wegen der exe, und dass er früher unter xp und jetz unter vista 64 läuft...aber des kann doch nicht soviel ausmachen oder? macht mich schon stutzig...


----------



## Henninges (18. September 2009)

DesGrauens schrieb:


> wie sieht den der genau aufbau deines systems aus? ich konnte das nicht rauslesen.hast du drei/vier karten auf einem mobo ? mit welcher cpu?


 
nee...der aufbau der falter ist folgendermassen :

rechner 1 = 8800gts + 8800gt auf asrock conroexfire mit einer celeron 430 cpu
rechner 2 = 8800gt auf gigabyte p35 ds3 mit einer core2duo 6300 cpu
rechner 3 = 9800gtx auf asus p5q mit einer core2quad 6600 cpu


----------



## The Ian (18. September 2009)

wäre es dann nicht besser beide 88gt in einen rechner zu schmeissen und die gts alleine werkeln zu lassen?


----------



## Muschkote (18. September 2009)

Das habe ich mich auch gerade gefragt.


----------



## nfsgame (18. September 2009)

Julian Kruck schrieb:


> ja, bei beiden den smp...nur dass der halt jetz neuer is, wegen der exe, und dass er früher unter xp und jetz unter vista 64 läuft...aber des kann doch nicht soviel ausmachen oder? macht mich schon stutzig...


Ich denke mal das du jetzt eine WU mit 1920 Punktren bekommen hast und mit dem Intel eine 1760er hattest. Da kommen solche Unterschiede zusammen. Die 1920er unter Windows sind echt mies.


----------



## Doandu (18. September 2009)

das würde ich auch sagen


----------



## Henninges (18. September 2009)

The Ian schrieb:


> wäre es dann nicht besser beide 88gt in einen rechner zu schmeissen und die gts alleine werkeln zu lassen?


 
ich denke ich werde beide 128 shader karten im hauptfalter einsetzen...das wäre wohl das beste...


----------



## Doandu (18. September 2009)

Henninges schrieb:


> ich denke ich werde beide 128 shader karten im hauptfalter einsetzen...das wäre wohl das beste...




Probier einfach aus was am effektivsten ist^^
Aber das müsste schon die beste Lösung sein


----------



## nfsgame (18. September 2009)

Ich würde sagen zwei 128er Karten .


----------



## Doandu (18. September 2009)

Henninges schrieb:


> echt ? ich dachte der g92b auf der 250er macht mehr...
> 
> meine resultate :
> 9800gtx@675/1688/1100 = 6200ppd
> ...





um nochmal auf die GTS250-leistung zurückzukehren. Ich habe gestern mit einer 353er Wu einen persönlichen Rekord von 6778 ppd aufgestellt 

Nicht schlecht oder?


----------



## The Ian (18. September 2009)

jop...wenn man bedenkt, dass ne 285 auch nur 3000ppd mehr schafft ist das schon voll ok


----------



## Henninges (18. September 2009)

so...im falter sitzen nun die 8800gts und die 9800gtx...während der client der 8800gts die arbeit aufgenommen hat, krankt die 9800gtx mit folgender meldung rum : _"at present your gpu is nor supported or you need a current driver. you may wish to consider running our standard client, which you can...bla, bla, bla"_
was'n nu ??


----------



## Doandu (18. September 2009)

The Ian schrieb:


> jop...wenn man bedenkt, dass ne 285 auch nur 3000ppd mehr schafft ist das schon voll ok




lol, da kann man sich ja für des Geld min. 3 GTS250 kaufen und hat ca. 18k ppd und bei einer 285 nur ca.10k^^

@henninges: Wieso hast du andauernd nach einem gelösten problem wieder ein neues?? Suchst du die Herausforderung oder was? xd


----------



## Henninges (18. September 2009)

hehehehe...

ja ! 

ich liebe die herausforderung...ne, spass beiseite...wie bekomme ich den client jetzt auf der 9800er zum falten ?

*edit : *so läuft jetzt, ich hatte vergessen den desktop auf den nicht vorhandenen zweiten monitor zu erweitern...allerdings muss ich sagen das mir das ergebniss in keinster weise zusagt...kaum ist die 8800gt anstelle der 9800gtx im hauptrechner ( nicht hauptfalter ) da ent"faltet" sie ihre ganze herlichkeit...sie führt die charts bei hfm nun mit 5754,6ppd an. während die 9800gtx im hauptfalter lahme 4919,2ppd bzw. die 8800gts 4999,9ppd erreicht.

so kann ich abschliessend wohl nur eins verkünden : egal welche kombi ich letzendlich im nightfolder fahre ( 128+112, 112+112, 128+128 ) es ist immer mit verlusten beider karten, im gegensatz zum einzelbetrieb, drin.

oder ich mache irgendwas falsch...


----------



## The Ian (18. September 2009)

liegst an der lane anbindung bei deinem mobo?? dass die 2te karte weniger abbekommt oder wenn 2 drinne sind beide weniger??


----------



## Henninges (18. September 2009)

das kann ich nicht mit gewissheit sagen...die clients haben sich jetzt eingependelt : 9800gtx bei 6354ppd und die 8800gts bei 5865ppd...immerhin. mal sehen was dabei rauskommt wenn ich mal andere wu's bekomme statt der ständigen 353er.
bin erstmal pizza essen und lass die falter ihren job erledigen...


----------



## Doandu (18. September 2009)

The Ian schrieb:


> liegst an der lane anbindung bei deinem mobo?? dass die 2te karte weniger abbekommt oder wenn 2 drinne sind beide weniger??




das könnte evtl. die Lösung sein. Ich glaube der 2te PCIe fährt nur mit x4 anstatt x16

@henninges: Die Leistung passt doch vollkommen bei ner 353er


----------



## The Master of MORARE (18. September 2009)

Yeah wir ham ya schon die 30 xD ich glaub wir dürfen mal feiern .


----------



## Henninges (18. September 2009)

Doandu schrieb:


> das könnte evtl. die Lösung sein. Ich glaube der 2te PCIe fährt nur mit x4 anstatt x16
> 
> @henninges: Die Leistung passt doch vollkommen bei ner 353er


 
ja, das board hat 1x16 und 1x4 aber das ist beim falten unerheblich...

lol...die 9800gtx, ausgestattet mit einem arctic cooler extreme macht alle 3 sekunden geräusche wie ein frosch...einer der drei lüfter scheint irgendwie an den rahmen zu schrammen, bzw. unruhig zu laufen...super.


----------



## AMD_Killer (18. September 2009)

Bald sind  wir Platz 1 XD. Würd mir ja ein 24/7 Falter bauen um noch mehr Punkte zuholen. Leider wie immer fehlt das Geld.


----------



## The Ian (18. September 2009)

Henninges schrieb:


> arctic cooler extreme macht alle 3 sekunden geräusche wie ein frosch



lol bitte tu mir den gefallen und nimm das mal auf und lad es hoch und las uns an dem frosch teilhaben


----------



## The Master of MORARE (18. September 2009)

LOL, zum Frosch fällt mir auchwas ein... altes WLA(H)(M/)N. Ich dachte auch immer ein Frosch spränge durch die Verbindung. Naja es war wohl mein runder Vater xD.

Aber bitte lade es hoch


----------



## Henninges (18. September 2009)

kann ich machen...ich hoffe man hört es dann auch aus dem lüftergebrause raus...


----------



## Julian Kruck (19. September 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ich denke mal das du jetzt eine WU mit 1920 Punktren bekommen hast und mit dem Intel eine 1760er hattest. Da kommen solche Unterschiede zusammen. Die 1920er unter Windows sind echt mies.



nein, da hab ich schon drauf geachtet. sind die gleichen projekte, also es gibt gleich viele punkte drauf...
als ich eine 1700er hatte bekam ich über 2100 punkte...und bis jetz hatte ich no keine mit den amd...

aber iwie spinnt vista ziemlich rum...muss des mal unter xp beobachten


----------



## Henninges (19. September 2009)

moin falter...

hier nun ein kurzes video mit der "geräuscheskapade" meines nightfolder's...das klackern am anfang ist die arbeitende platte, danach folgt dieses "schabende frosch" geräusch...viel spass...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G2sTV66Jt7M


----------



## Bumblebee (19. September 2009)

Nette Soundkulisse

Wird mit der Zeit weniger werden/verschwinden
Brauchst bloss zu warten bis sich der Flügel vom Lüfter soweit abgeschabt hat und nicht mehr mit dem Kuhler Kontakt macht ...


----------



## The Master of MORARE (19. September 2009)

LOL, ich finde es klingt eher nach Monsterameisen, die deinen Falter zerlegen. Thx fürs hochladen .

Btw:
Das zweite Platten-NT unseres Schulservers könnte ich auch mal "posten" das braucht jeden Freitag einmal das Service-Spray von Mercedes für sein Lager.
Das brummt sich eher 'nen gehörigen "Bumblebeat" zusammen


----------



## Bumblebee (19. September 2009)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Das brummt sich eher 'nen gehörigen *"Bumblebeat"* zusammen


 
- nettes Analogon


----------



## Doandu (19. September 2009)

@ henninges: ganz schön laut das teil^^ kein wunder das es stört. Wie siehts denn mit Spulenpfeifen aus? Hört man bei dir was?


Yippie!! Ich bin in den Top 900 und habe die 20k Marke durchbrochen. lol


----------



## The Ian (19. September 2009)

wtf wie laut sind denn deine festplatten...sind die so alt oder wie?
ach was bin ich froh, dass mein falter nahezu 0 geräusch macht


----------



## The Master of MORARE (19. September 2009)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> - nettes Analogon



Waaah, hör bloß auf du , die ganzen Stilmittel aus den ach so weisen Homer-Schriften färben ab .
Und NEIN! Homer war nicht gelb!

BTW: Wählt also nie, wirklich niemals Altgriechisch als (Schul/Studien)Fach!!!

@The Ian: Ich sag nur Quantum Fireball .


----------



## The Ian (19. September 2009)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Homer war nicht gelb!


jetzt ist ers^^



> BTW: Wählt also nie, wirklich niemals Altgriechisch als (Schul/Studien)Fach!!!


wer macht denn auch sowas...selber drann schuld



> @The Ian: Ich sag nur Quantum Fireball .


na aber die wird es warscheinlich nicht sein...trotzdem verdammich laut


----------



## The Master of MORARE (19. September 2009)

The Ian schrieb:


> jetzt ist ers^^



wollt ich nicht das nicht rot machen -.-''



> wer macht denn auch sowas...selber drann schuld


tja, es macht spaß, ist aber verdammt hart. das kann man vorher nich wissen *schande*



> na aber die wird es warscheinlich nicht sein...trotzdem verdammich laut


war ja auch nur ne assoziation


----------



## Bumblebee (19. September 2009)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> BTW: Wählt also nie, wirklich niemals Altgriechisch als (Schul/Studien)Fach!!!


 
Latein ist auch nicht (viel) besser - was hab ich gelitten ....


----------



## schrotflinte56 (19. September 2009)

ich dachte immer atlasfolder ist schon übel und habe deshalb mal geschaut was es so für tüüpen gibt.
und es gibt tatsächlich jemanden der mehr als 1mio. ppd gebracht hat
der  nennt sich Burn_In und ist vom rage3d team.

das ist echt heftig.

mfg


----------



## The Master of MORARE (19. September 2009)

Ich habs nu auch hinter mir, obwohl ich nichtmal so sehr gelitten habe. aber ich kann sagen, dass es einem schon sehr behilflich sein kann im alltag bzw auch in technischen angelegenheiten!

EDIT:

Naja der Kerl wird sich mal kurz n paar dicke Server gekrallt haben, vllt von da, wo er arbeitet, dan die schönen bonusunits gerechnet haben und bevor die deadline komplett abgelaufen war alles geuppt haben. Der Typ hätte doch wenigstens ein bisschen vorher gefoldet haben müssen.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (19. September 2009)

zieht euch mal die PPD rein  

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## The Master of MORARE (19. September 2009)

Sachma du veralberst uns hier gerade oder.
Wie soll denn das mit den Taktraten möglich sein?
Die hat doch sogar nur 112 ALUs?

Falls nein: seit wann und wie lange rennt das schon so bei dir xD


----------



## nichtraucher91 (19. September 2009)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Sachma du veralberst uns hier gerade oder.
> Wie soll denn das mit den Taktraten möglich sein?
> Die hat doch sogar nur 112 ALUs?
> 
> Falls nein: seit wann und wie lange rennt das schon so bei dir xD



ja kp bin grade nach einer Biketour nachhause gekommen und mache den Moni's wieder an... schau auf die meine PPD nach dem ich schrotflinte56's Post gelesen habe... 

Wurde auch gesendet und ist in etwa 35 min durchgerannt als kann nicht ganz stimmen^^ 
Mach jetzt aber auch wieder "nur" ~5500ppd 
war aber trotz dessen sehr schön anzusehen 


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## The Master of MORARE (19. September 2009)

ich dachte schon der himmel fiele mir auf den kopf xD

meine 9800er knechten die 353er grad mit ner ppd von 6k xD


----------



## Bumblebee (19. September 2009)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Meine 9800er knechten die 353er grad mit ner ppd von 6k


 
Richtig, die 8800/9800er flattern in der Gegend


----------



## The Master of MORARE (19. September 2009)

Die machen schon nen ziemlichen Wind mit Lüffie auf 100%.
Als GTAgame neulich vorbeigekommen war sprach er die beleidigenden Worte: "Die machen ja mehr Krach als mein Semi-Passiv-Dingsda mit dem Delta vorgespannt." -.-'

@Oberflattermann: Dein Post it der Drohung die Gpu-Clienten zu eliminieren hat geklappt. Es Rennt!!!!


----------



## Henninges (19. September 2009)

also das laute sind eigentlich nur die lüfter, die platte "klickert" immer nur leise vor sich hin...aber klar, wenn du mit der digicam 3cm vor dem rechner hantierst, erscheint das wesentlich lauter...


----------



## Bumblebee (20. September 2009)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Die machen schon nen ziemlichen Wind mit Lüffie auf 100%.


 
Holla... 100% - iss_ja_haaaart - was hast denn für Temps??
Die 8800GT aus der Sig. läuft mit 30% / GPU bei 73°
Die 9800GT im Viertrechner mit 40% / GPU bei 61°



The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> @Oberflattermann: Dein Post it der Drohung die Gpu-Clienten zu eliminieren hat geklappt. Es Rennt!!!!


Na das ist doch mal ne freudige Ansage


----------



## CrashStyle (20. September 2009)

In 2Wochen wird sich zeigen wie ich mein Folding Projekt in die Tat umsetzten kann! Würde schon sehr gerne wieder aktiv mit falten und punkte machen.


----------



## The Ian (20. September 2009)

mal ne frage ich will auf meinem lappi (mit ner ati kraka 4650) den folding clienten installieren, doch wenn ich den ausführe, dann kommt die meldung, das die graka nicht unterstützt wird und ich mir einen neuen treiber runterladen soll
welcher ist denn nun der neuste ati treiber, und läuft der auch auf notebooks, oder gibt es da extra treiber?


----------



## Henninges (20. September 2009)

was für eine gpu steckt in deinem book ?

*edit : *das "zirpen" im falter wurde im übrigen durch ein nicht ganz fest sitzendes pci "blindblech" verursacht...ich habe eben  mal versucht einen accelero twin turbo auf die 8800gts zu schrauben, das resultat war ziemlich ernüchternd...die karte passt dann nicht mehr in den rechner, so musste ich den alten stock wieder aufschrauben...schade, wird doch durch den sehr knappen abstand zur 98er die 88er bis zu 81°c heiss...


----------



## The Ian (20. September 2009)

The Ian schrieb:


> (mit ner ati kraka 4650)



diese da aber halt mobility version


----------



## Bumblebee (20. September 2009)

Hallo Ian
Die M4650 sollte eigentlich unterstützt werden
Das Problem dürfte tatsächlich der Treiber sein - welcher ist denn drauf??
Grundsätzlich gibt es von *gewissen* Lappy-Herstellern da Unterstützung
Also, was für ein Lappy ist es denn?
Letzte Lösung:
Es gibt Tools die einen *nicht*-Lappy-Treiber "umbauen" können

Alles in allem wird aber die 4650 nicht grade fett viel "reissen"


----------



## The Master of MORARE (20. September 2009)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Holla... 100% - iss_ja_haaaart - was hast denn für Temps??
> Die 8800GT aus der Sig. läuft mit 30% / GPU bei 73°
> Die 9800GT im Viertrechner mit 40% / GPU bei 61°



 100% bei 59 und 62 °C.


----------



## Bumblebee (20. September 2009)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> 100% bei 59 und 62 °C.


 
 Holla die Waldfee 

Da ist aber was falsch - irgendwie
Sollten wir dem auf den Grund gehen?


----------



## The Master of MORARE (20. September 2009)

Stehende Luft dank nicht fertiggedremelten blenden  und daher nicht richtig sitzenden Lüftern .


----------



## The Ian (20. September 2009)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Hallo Ian
> Die M4650 sollte eigentlich unterstützt werden
> Das Problem dürfte tatsächlich der Treiber sein - welcher ist denn drauf??
> Grundsätzlich gibt es von *gewissen* Lappy-Herstellern da Unterstützung
> ...



also der lappy ist ein Sony Vaio VGN-FW41J
der momentane treiber der drauf ist nennt sich: 2009.0515.32.42252 (bzw ist das die version des catalyst control centers)

und wenn ich mir einfach den neusten catalyst drauf haue den 9.9 glaube ich...macht der lappi dann mucken oder funzt das trotzdem?
die karte soll ja auch nichts reissen das ist mir klar, aber sie soll wenigstens was tun^^


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (20. September 2009)

Ich folde jetzt wieder mit dem SPM-Client, zusätzlich zum GPU-Client.
Ich muss wieder aktiver in diesem Forum werden, besonders im F@H-Teil.


----------



## Julian Kruck (20. September 2009)

Wie viel ppd machst du aktuell so?


----------



## Henninges (20. September 2009)

allerdings... (: welcome back !


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (20. September 2009)

Julian Kruck schrieb:


> Wie viel ppd machst du aktuell so?


FahMon zeigt komischerweise noch keine PPD an - und auch keine verbleibende Zeit. FahMon steht immer noch bei 0%, obwohl F@H schon 1% der WU hat.
Wenn ich zu einem Ergebnis komme, poste ich es in deinem Thread.


----------



## Uwe64LE (20. September 2009)

Die Standardeinstellung von FahMon ist L3F (last 3 frames), sprich: ab 3% bekommst du eine vernünftige Anzeige.


----------



## Bumblebee (21. September 2009)

The Ian schrieb:


> ... und wenn ich mir einfach den neusten catalyst drauf haue den 9.9 glaube ich...macht der lappi dann mucken oder funzt das trotzdem?


 
Der Treiber wird sich - weil er *nicht*mobile ist - nicht installieren lassen



The Ian schrieb:


> also der lappy ist ein Sony Vaio VGN-FW41J
> der momentane treiber der drauf ist nennt sich: 2009.0515.32.42252 (bzw ist das die version des catalyst control centers)


 
Greif dir mal den hier: Vaio : Sony Europe
Vieleicht hilfts


----------



## The Ian (21. September 2009)

ne will leider auch nicht...naja wirklich schade ist es nicht drum, da besagte graka nun ja nicht zum falten geboren wurde...wirklich ärgerlich wäre es wenn man ein gaming notebook für was weiß ich wie viele euros hätte mit nvidea chip drinne und dass dan auch nicht klappen würde


----------



## Stergi (21. September 2009)

hehe jo  mein Sys ist jetzt wassergekühlt  falten klappt prima mit super temps, aber das Spulenfiepen wird nichtmwehr durch lüfterlärm überdeckt, ebenso nichtmehr die Festplattenzugriffe -.- als nächstes kommen SSD-Platten


----------



## The Ian (21. September 2009)

^^ dem einen extremen muss dann immer das andere folgen...dämlicher kreislauf xD


----------



## Stergi (21. September 2009)

japs


----------



## Stergi (21. September 2009)

somal des anfangs mit der WaKü extemst daneben gelaufen ist im warsten sinne des wortes  musste GraKa und MoBo ne woche trocknen lassen eh die wieder gingen


----------



## Fate T.H (21. September 2009)

Wie ne ganze Woche ? Währe mir zu lang ^^

Als mir das mal passiert ist (Schlauchplatzer -> was ne schweinerei im Case) lief die Kiste wieder nach 4 Std.
Taschentüscher und Fön sei dank xD


----------



## The Ian (22. September 2009)

oO was machst du denn das der schlauch platzt??


----------



## Fate T.H (22. September 2009)

Naja nicht direkt nen Platzer vielmehr ist dieser aus seiner verschraubung gerutscht.
Sowas schafft man wenn man eine Oc´ed CPU + HD4870 unter Last setzt und vergisst die Lüfter vom Radi anzuklemmen.
Naja da würden die Schläuche etwas warm und weich womit er sich lösen konnte.
Positiver nebeneffekt ich weiß nun das selbst ein MO-RA2 sowas nicht mehr passive schafft ^^


----------



## The Ian (22. September 2009)

das hätt ich dir auch vorher sagen können^^ also mein system kann passiv betrieben werden, nur dann wirds wasser verdammt warm und wenn die lüfter an sind wirds auch nicht lauter...600rpm sei dank


----------



## Henninges (22. September 2009)

juchhu...500k punkte... (:


----------



## Doandu (22. September 2009)

grati 

Das Spulenfiepen ist, das schlimmste was mich stört!

Wir brauchen noch 1,117,037 Punkte um Hardware.no zu überholen. Das packen wir!


----------



## The Ian (22. September 2009)

klar packen wir das....

also ich habe mein spulenfiepen durch extreme übertaktung wegbekommen^^


----------



## Bumblebee (22. September 2009)

Henninges schrieb:


> juchhu...500k punkte... (:


 
Fein-macht 
Nochmal (knapp) soviel und du bist im Millionen-Club 

Bisher gibt es ja erst 54 von uns - da ist noch Platz am Tisch


----------



## CheGuarana (22. September 2009)

Die Frage ist, Henne, wieviel Strom du dafür schon verbraten hast.


----------



## The Ian (22. September 2009)

ich glaube das spielt hier wohl keine rolle


----------



## nfsgame (22. September 2009)

Henninges schrieb:


> juchhu...500k punkte... (:


Glückwunsch .


----------



## Doandu (22. September 2009)

The Ian schrieb:


> klar packen wir das....
> 
> also ich habe mein spulenfiepen durch extreme übertaktung wegbekommen^^




das ist mir aber fast zu gefährlich^^ Shaderübertaktung oder?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (22. September 2009)

Henninges schrieb:


> juchhu...500k punkte... (:



ich frag mich ja grade wie viel ich hab.. hab schon ewig nicht mehr geschaut... das letzte was ich weiß waren 255k 

EDIT ich hab ja schon fast 290k 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## The Ian (22. September 2009)

Doandu schrieb:


> das ist mir aber fast zu gefährlich^^ Shaderübertaktung oder?



ja shaderübertaktung und je höher der takt, desto hochfrequenter wird der ton und iwann hört man den nimmer...allerdings ist meine graka mit wasser gekühlt und hat noch nen voltmod bekommen, somit wäre der "fieplose" shadertakt unter normalen umständen nicht erreichbar...wie gesagt...extrem übertaktet


----------



## Henninges (22. September 2009)

@ bumblebee : da gesell ich mich doch gerne dazu, danke für die einladung... 

@ toxy : das stimmt wohl...ich trau mich irgendwie nicht das strommessgerät mal für alle drei rechner anzuschliessen...wenn ich irgendwann mal so super drauf bin das ich "da" wieder runter muss, mach ich das mal, dann geht's mir sicher besser...


----------



## CheGuarana (22. September 2009)

Freut mich, dein Leben sosehr beeinflusst zu haben 

Hätt ich dich damals nicht angeschrieben, wüsstest du jetzt immernochnicht was Folding@home ist


----------



## nfsgame (22. September 2009)

Na komm, irgendwann klickt man doch mal auf die Mysteriös, unbekannte Rubrik hier im Forum. Auch wenns rein aus Neugierde ist. Dann hätte er es erfahren .


----------



## Henninges (22. September 2009)

stimmt @ toxy+ nfsgame... (;


----------



## nichtraucher91 (22. September 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Na komm, irgendwann klickt man doch mal auf die Mysteriös, unbekannte Rubrik hier im Forum. Auch wenns rein aus Neugierde ist. Dann hätte er es erfahren .



also ich wäre hier nie gelandet, wäre die Sache mit meinem Opa nicht passiert.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Stergi (22. September 2009)

The Ian schrieb:


> ja shaderübertaktung und je höher der takt, desto hochfrequenter wird der ton und iwann hört man den nimmer...allerdings ist meine graka mit wasser gekühlt und hat noch nen voltmod bekommen, somit wäre der "fieplose" shadertakt unter normalen umständen nicht erreichbar...wie gesagt...extrem übertaktet



erzähl mir wie genau man den voltmod macht ^^ will auch


----------



## The Ian (22. September 2009)

du hast aber auch ne gtx285 oder?


----------



## Stergi (22. September 2009)

nein nur ne GTX 260... machts viele unterschiede? bzw. hast du hardwaremäßig voltmod oder nur bios?

und wenn bios, welche progs hast du genutzt, kannst du mir empfehlungen beim vorgehen geben? so wieviel % für den anfang drin sind und so?
bzw. auch websites nennen wo man sich weiter informieren  kann


----------



## The Ian (22. September 2009)

ich habe hardwareseitig was verändert, aber nix mit löten...ich bezweifle dass das bei der 260 auch geht...der voltmod bei einer 285 ist extrem einfach
ob man die volt per bios einstellen kann weiß ich allerdings nicht, bezweifle es aber, da ja sonnst ein harwareseitiger mod unnötig wäre und ich habe bei der 285 nichts dergleichen gefunden


----------



## Stergi (22. September 2009)

sollte ja eiendlich irgendwie gehen ...


----------



## The Ian (23. September 2009)

also ich habe nochmal nachgelesen und das einfache voltmodding geht nur bei der 285...ein softwarebezogenen oder biosbezogenens volterhöhen geht allerdings nicht


----------



## Henninges (23. September 2009)

ich habe mal wieder was am nachtfalter gebastelt...das mir der stromverbrauch etwas zu hoch erschien, habe ich erstmal die beiden 112 shader karten zum falten gesteckt...resultat : 20w weniger...durch extrem undeclocking auf 150/225/1875 bei der 9800gt sowie 175/250/1900 sind es gerade mal noch 193-201w...stelle ich diese werte im rivatuner ein, bestägt mir gpu-z das auch, allerdings verstellt sich die zuletzt geänderte karte immer wieder auf ihren std.frequenz...kann es sein das rivatuner immer nur ein profil speichern kann ?


----------



## ernei (23. September 2009)

Hi,

jetzt hat PCGH die ATI 5870´er getestet und wieder ohne folding Brenchmark!

Ich bin dafür das das folding@home in die Brenchmarks bei CPU und Graka zum Standarttest wird.
Für mich ist die folding@home Leistung das entscheidende für den HW-Kauf.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (23. September 2009)

ernei schrieb:


> Hi,
> Für mich ist die folding@home Leistung das entscheidende für den HW-Kauf.



Sehe ich genauso, schadeschade 



			
				Henninges; schrieb:
			
		

> allerdings verstellt sich die zuletzt geänderte karte immer wieder auf ihren std.frequenz...kann es sein das rivatuner immer nur ein profil speichern kann ?



Das Problem habe ich auch! Hab bis jetzt noch keine Lösung finden können, aber die Vermutung scheint sich zu bewahrheiten. 
Kann mal jemand testen, ob der Rivatuner denn den Verbund beim Start richtig taktet, wenn die SLI-Brücke drauf ist?!


----------



## madgerrit39 (23. September 2009)

Habe durchaud ähnliche probleme, und meine 2 GTX260 er takten immer wieder auf lowperformance 2D modus zurück.
Kennt jemand ein workaround, der RIVA tuner bringts nicht.

+greez


----------



## Soldat0815 (23. September 2009)

man könnte wenn ihr die karten eh nur für f@h benutzt doch auch gleich das bios so verändern das die karte egal in welchen modus sie ist mit dem maximalen takt läuft also praktisch 2d-overclocking


----------



## Doandu (24. September 2009)

Der Rivatuner müsste das doch normalerweise können. Wozu würde es denn sonst die profile geben?


----------



## Muschkote (24. September 2009)

Das kann der Rivatuner auch, allerdings kommt es manchmal vor, dass die ein oder andere Karte in den 2D Modus geht und dann nicht wieder zurück in den 3D Modus taktet. Ich habe ab und zu auch dieses Problem. Nur ein Neustart des Rechners behebt das Problem bei mir. Vieleicht ist der Treiber die Ursache? Aber die Idee den 2D Modus per Bios auf die 3D Werte zu setzen finde ich gar nicht Übel.


----------



## Stergi (24. September 2009)

Ich komme mit dem RivaTuner garnicht in den Übertaktujngs-Reiter -.-


----------



## Henninges (24. September 2009)

woran liegt's ?


----------



## Henninges (24. September 2009)

Muschkote schrieb:


> ...allerdings kommt es manchmal vor, dass die ein oder andere Karte in den 2D Modus geht und dann nicht wieder zurück in den 3D Modus taktet...


 
bei mir ist es genau andersrum...


----------



## Stergi (24. September 2009)

keine ahnung woran es liegt... wenn ich das wüste...


----------



## Henninges (24. September 2009)

nvidia oder ati/amd ?


----------



## schrotflinte56 (24. September 2009)

meine gts250 will durch rivatuner irgendwann nicht mehr zurück in den 2d modus.da hilft nur neustarten^^

mfg


----------



## Stergi (24. September 2009)

nvidia


----------



## Henninges (24. September 2009)

okay, und du findest die oc regler nicht, richtig ? versuchs mal den unteren eintrag beim riva tuner, also nicht den oberen wo angezeigt wird welche graka du an welchem moni angestöpselt hast, sondern den unteren, wo sowas wie "forceware detectet" oder so steht...


----------



## Stergi (24. September 2009)

also der sagt bei Driver settings des der keinen unterstützten Treiber für die Graka finden konnte....
habe den aktuellen Nvidia Treiber..


----------



## Fate T.H (24. September 2009)

Dann mußt du die Treiberunterstützung erzwingen im RivaTuner.
Mußt mal googeln nach sowas gab auch hier im Forum ein Thread dazu.


----------



## nfsgame (24. September 2009)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Dann mußt du die Treiberunterstützung erzwingen im RivaTuner.
> Mußt mal googeln nach sowas gab auch hier im Forum ein Thread dazu.


Wieso hast du jetzt eigendlich leerlauf? Stromrechnung bekommen?


----------



## Stergi (24. September 2009)

es klappt jetzt mit riva nur sind die schieber kleiner als der standarttakt  
nur wenn man jetzt noch nen biosprog hät des wär perfekt


----------



## Doandu (24. September 2009)

Juhu, TOP 800


----------



## Stergi (24. September 2009)

ich top 350 im Team und immerhin Top 50k von alllen


----------



## C2THEK (25. September 2009)

heiliger strohsack! - ich bin ja ganz schön zurückgefallen 

Das Feld vorne hat sich gut durchgemischt in den letzen monaten  ..vielleicht sollt ich mal wieder mitmischen!


----------



## nfsgame (25. September 2009)

C2THEK schrieb:


> heiliger strohsack! - ich bin ja ganz schön zurückgefallen
> 
> Das Feld vorne hat sich gut durchgemischt in den letzen monaten  ..*vielleicht sollt ich mal wieder mitmischen!*


Das ist nie Verkehrt  .


----------



## Fate T.H (25. September 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Wieso hast du jetzt eigendlich leerlauf? Stromrechnung bekommen?



Nein noch nicht aber ich kann anhand des Stromzählerstandes mir nur böses vorstellen wenn sie denn kommt.

Was den leerlauf angeht da muß ich dich entäuschen der gilt nicht ganz mehr da ich
zur zeit wieder falte nur das meine WU´s länger als 2 Tage laufen denn "-advmethods" ist schnee von gestern.


```
Hourly Production
Time	        Points	WUs
09.25, 12am	0	0
09.24, 9pm	0	0
09.24, 6pm	0	0
09.24, 3pm	56,648	1
```


----------



## nfsgame (25. September 2009)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Nein noch nicht aber ich kann anhand des Stromzählerstandes mir nur böses vorstellen wenn sie denn kommt.
> 
> Was den leerlauf angeht da muß ich dich entäuschen der gilt nicht ganz mehr da ich
> zur zeit wieder falte nur das meine WU´s länger als 2 Tage laufen denn "-advmethods" ist schnee von gestern.
> ...


*i7habenwill* .


----------



## Fate T.H (25. September 2009)

Jo der burnt schon *aber* das bringt nur was wenn ihn wirklich dediziert arbeiten lassen kannst
und der verwendete Linux-Kernel ist auch sehr performance entscheident.

Auf ner Rangliste würde es so aussehen ungefähr :

Kernel 2.6.24
Kernel ab 2.6.30
Kernel 2.6.25 bis 2.6.29


----------



## madgerrit39 (25. September 2009)

sehr witzige Eskapaden, die der Rivatuner so macht.
Wenn der nicht wieder in den 3d Modus wechselt, mache ich kurz den F@H viewer an. Danach gehts wieder.
Allerdings würde ich auch gerne mal wieder durchschlafen.


----------



## Soldat0815 (25. September 2009)

dann is das einfachste du veränderst das bios das er auch im 2d modus auf maximale leistung läuft


----------



## nfsgame (25. September 2009)

Ich bin wieder da . Emanuel, zieh dich warm an .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (25. September 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ich bin wieder da . Emanuel, zieh dich warm an .


 
Hier schon mal.... für alle Fälle.... 

Kannst aber auch einfach 24/7 falten - dann wird's auch ohne Pullover warm


----------



## nfsgame (25. September 2009)

Oh ja das sollte er mal wieder machen . Bin soeben an ihm vorbeigezogen in der Top20-Producer-Tabelle .


Edit: Hab jetzt mal wieder auf die Linux-VM-SMP-Variante umgestellt. Jetzt föhnt mein PC zwar noch mehr aber ich erwarte noch mehr ppd .


----------



## grinser8 (25. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich werde meinen Rechenknecht für geraume Zeit  zwangsbeurlauben. Die Stromrechnung ist gekommen, und die Frau ausgeflippt.  

Ich werde versuchen nebenbei noch die 6 Millionen vollzumachen, und das wars das fürs erste.

mfg

Grinser8


----------



## schrotflinte56 (25. September 2009)

@grinser8
autsch
ich hoffe das mein görl den erhöhten verbrauch nicht mitbekommt.

mfg


----------



## Imens0 (25. September 2009)

so n schocker ist doch garnet schlecht. wenn man jetzt die klienten immer nur laufen lässt wenn man sowieso am pc ist dann macht man trotzdem noch punkte und der stromverbrauch sinkt trotzdem wieder^^


----------



## nfsgame (25. September 2009)

Jetzt gibt die CPU richtig Gas. Muss nur nen bisschen am GPU-Client rumspielen .
Und: Ich hab endlich mein Netzwerk wieder zum laufen gebracht. Was lange währt wird endlich gut .


----------



## Bumblebee (25. September 2009)

Beeindruckende FahMon-Liste - schade läuft nicht alles gleichzeitig 

Der Turion zuunterst macht echt gute Fortschritte (min. 17179%)


----------



## madgerrit39 (25. September 2009)

Meine Rechnung kommt glücklicherweise Online, in MEIN Postfach.
Und ich war bislang so clever immer etwas mehr als die fällige Vorauszahlung zu zahlen!
Dann sitzt der Schock nicht so tief.


----------



## Doandu (26. September 2009)

bei mir zahlen's die Eltern xd

Jetzt habe ich so ne schlechte 225 Wu für die Cpu bekommen. Mit ihr bricht die ppd gleich deutlich über die Häfte ein


----------



## nfsgame (26. September 2009)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Beeindruckende FahMon-Liste - schade läuft nicht alles gleichzeitig
> 
> Der Turion zuunterst macht echt gute Fortschritte (min. 17179%)


Danke. Ich hab nur soviele Clients in der Liste falls mir malwieder das Inet abgedreht wird .

Jaja, die Auslesefehler . Der Turion ist jetzt übrigens schon bei 45% und macht stolze 1100ppd .


----------



## Stergi (26. September 2009)

hat einer einen rat für mich? mein VM-Client hat probleme sich mit den assign- Servervon stanford zu verbinden, manchmal kann ich ihm nachhelfen indem ich in windows eine routenverfolgung zu den servern mache aber das kann es ja net sein....


----------



## nfsgame (26. September 2009)

Ich kann gerade auch nicht connecten .


----------



## Stergi (26. September 2009)

bei mi ist es ja nicht erst seit gestern, sondern schon von anfang an


----------



## nfsgame (26. September 2009)

Oh das ist schlecht. Hmmm. Also bei mir hats noch nie solche Mucken gemacht. Hast du schonmal mitm Networkeditor rumgesopielt? Da hats bei mir neulich auch geholfen als Inetmäßig an der VM gar nix mehr ging .


----------



## The Ian (26. September 2009)

wie macht man denn ne routenverfolgung im win?


----------



## nfsgame (26. September 2009)

"tracert" in der cmd.

Mich ärgern gerade zwei Sachen: 
1. Ich kann keine SMP-Units abliefern weil der Server die zurückweist
2. Ich bekomme für den Linux SMP WUs mit a1-Core .


----------



## Fate T.H (26. September 2009)

Hehe in ca. 12 Std. ist die nächste Monster-WU abgabe bereit.
Da freut sich das PPD Konto wieder dann.


----------



## DesGrauens (26. September 2009)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Hehe in ca. 12 Std. ist die nächste Monster-WU abgabe bereit.
> Da freut sich das PPD Konto wieder dann.




wie lange faltest du da an einer wu? würde es auch mal probieren, mein pc ist täglich 12 bis 14st an. reicht das für die deadline?

achso, mein i7 läuft mit 3,6ghz.


----------



## Fate T.H (26. September 2009)

Ich brauche ca. 57-59 Std. für eine WU @ 3,7GHz.

Bei einer Faltzeit von 14 Std. am Tag wirste es nicht schaffen innerhalb der Deadline (4 Tage) zu bleiben,
ganz zu schweigen um innerhalb des Bonussystems zu kommen.
Dahin zu kommen mußt du die WU innerhalb der ersten 3 Tage abgegeben werden.

Also wie du siehst sind diese WU nur für 24/7 Falter mit starken OC gedacht bzw. für echte Mehr Sockel Systeme.


----------



## Owly-K (26. September 2009)

Hat schon einer Vijays neueste heilige Worte gelesen? Die sind ausnahmsweise mal interessant:

F@H Blog


----------



## Henninges (26. September 2009)

Owly-K schrieb:


> Hat schon einer Vijays neueste heilige Worte gelesen? Die sind ausnahmsweise mal interessant:
> 
> F@H Blog


 
hey, dann haben ja alle ati/amd geplagten bald einen grund zum feiern...


----------



## Fate T.H (26. September 2009)

Na sind ja große worte die er da raushaut aber schön das sie kein RD genannt haben
vor allem in bezug zum SMP2 mit dem rechne ich persönlich nicht vor 2012.
*zum Projekt A2 Core für Windows schiel* gähn*


----------



## The Ian (26. September 2009)

fasst jemand mal für die lesefaulen zusammen?^^


----------



## Owly-K (26. September 2009)

"Alles wird besser!" gez. V. Pande


----------



## klefreak (26. September 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> "tracert" in der cmd.
> 
> Mich ärgern gerade zwei Sachen:
> 1. Ich kann keine SMP-Units abliefern weil der Server die zurückweist
> 2. Ich bekomme für den Linux SMP WUs mit a1-Core .




ich kann acuh gerade meine 2 fertigen VM- SMP WU's nicht schicken, eine davon ist in der zwischenzeit schon verfallen ;(



Spoiler



Linux SMP Console Edition ###################################################
###############################################################################

                       Folding@Home Client Version 6.24beta

Folding@home - Main

###############################################################################
###############################################################################

Launch directory: /home/klefreak/fah
Executable: ./fah6
Arguments: -smp -verbosity 9 

[15:38:08] - Ask before connecting: No
[15:38:08] - User name: klefreak_gletscherfloh (Team 70335)
[15:38:08] - User ID: 33442C4F701919C8
[15:38:08] - Machine ID: 1
[15:38:08] 
[15:38:08] Loaded queue successfully.
[15:38:08] - Preparing to get new work unit...
[15:38:08] - Autosending finished units... [September 26 15:38:08 UTC]
[15:38:08] + Attempting to get work packet
[15:38:08] Trying to send all finished work units
[15:38:08] Project: 2662 (Run 0, Clone 321, Gen 21)
[15:38:08] - Will indicate memory of 800 MB
[15:38:08] - Connecting to assignment server
[15:38:08] Connecting to http://assign.stanford.edu:8080/


[15:38:08] + Attempting to send results [September 26 15:38:08 UTC]
[15:38:08] - Reading file work/wuresults_08.dat from core
[15:38:10]   (Read 22399606 bytes from disk)
[15:38:10] Connecting to http://171.64.65.56:8080/
[15:41:19] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[15:41:19] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)
[15:41:19]     (171.64.65.56:8080)
[15:41:19] + Retrying using alternative port
[15:41:19] Connecting to http://171.64.65.56:80/
[15:41:19] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[15:41:19] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)
[15:41:19]     (171.64.65.56:80)
[15:41:19] - Error: Could not transmit unit 08 (completed September 25) to work server.
[15:41:19] - 6 failed uploads of this unit.


[15:41:19] + Attempting to send results [September 26 15:41:19 UTC]
[15:41:19] - Reading file work/wuresults_08.dat from core
[15:41:19]   (Read 22399606 bytes from disk)
[15:41:19] Connecting to http://171.67.108.25:8080/
[15:41:33] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[15:41:33] + Could not connect to Assignment Server
[15:41:33] Connecting to http://assign2.stanford.edu:80/
[15:41:49] Posted data.
[15:41:49] Initial: 40AB; - Successful: assigned to (171.64.65.64).
[15:41:49] + News From Folding@Home: Welcome to Folding@Home
[15:41:49] Loaded queue successfully.
[15:41:49] Connecting to http://171.64.65.64:80/
[15:41:55] Posted data.
[15:41:55] Initial: 0000; - Receiving payload (expected size: 4725784)
[15:42:05] - Downloaded at ~461 kB/s
[15:42:05] - Averaged speed for that direction ~259 kB/s
[15:42:05] + Received work.
[15:42:05] + Closed connections
[15:42:05] 
[15:42:05] + Processing work unit
[15:42:05] Work type a1 not eligible for variable processors
[15:42:05] Core required: FahCore_a1.exe
[15:42:05] Core found.
[15:42:05] Working on queue slot 00 [September 26 15:42:05 UTC]
[15:42:05] + Working ...
[15:42:05] - Calling './mpiexec -np 4 -host 127.0.0.1 ./FahCore_a1.exe -dir work/ -suffix 00 -checkpoint 10 -verbose -lifeline 3673 -version 624'

[15:42:05] 
[15:42:05] *------------------------------*
[15:42:05] Folding@Home Gromacs SMP Core
[15:42:05] Version 1.74 (November 27, 2006)
[15:42:05] 
[15:42:05] Preparing to commence simulation
[15:42:05] - Ensuring status. Please wait.
[15:42:05] Created dyn
[15:42:05] - Files status OK
[15:42:06] - Expanded 4725272 -> 24426905 (decompressed 516.9 percent)
[15:42:06] - Starting from initial work packet
[15:42:06] 
[15:42:06] Project: 2665 (Run 0, Clone 813, Gen 157)
[15:42:06] 
[15:42:06] Assembly optimizations on if available.
[15:42:06] Entering M.D.
[15:42:24] l work packet
[15:42:24] 
[15:42:24] Project: 2665 (Run 0, Clone 813, Gen 157)
[15:42:24] 
[15:42:24] Entering M.D.
[15:42:30] Rejecting checkpoint
[15:42:31] 
[15:42:31] Writing local files
[15:42:32] 
[15:42:32] Writing local files
[15:42:34] Extra SSE boost OK.
[15:42:35] Writing local files
[15:42:35] Completed 0 out of 250000 steps  (0 percent)
[15:44:28] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[15:44:28] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)
[15:44:28]     (171.67.108.25:8080)
[15:44:28] + Retrying using alternative port
[15:44:28] Connecting to http://171.67.108.25:80/
[15:44:29] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[15:44:29]   (Got status 503)
[15:44:29] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)
[15:44:29]     (171.67.108.25:80)
[15:44:29]   Could not transmit unit 08 to Collection server; keeping in queue.
[15:44:29] Project: 2662 (Run 0, Clone 310, Gen 23)


[15:44:29] + Attempting to send results [September 26 15:44:29 UTC]
[15:44:29] - Reading file work/wuresults_09.dat from core
[15:44:32]   (Read 26000027 bytes from disk)
[15:44:32] Connecting to http://171.64.65.56:8080/



eventuell betrifft es ja bei uns beiden den gleichen server??

lg Klemens


----------



## The Ian (26. September 2009)

schon toll das ausgerechnet vor der neuen graka generation "alles besser wird"...ich wette da hat amd die finger im spiel


----------



## Henninges (26. September 2009)

The Ian schrieb:


> schon toll das ausgerechnet vor der neuen graka generation "alles besser wird"...ich wette da hat amd die finger im spiel


 
ist open cl nicht das gegenstück zu nvidia's cuda ?


----------



## Fate T.H (26. September 2009)

Nicht wirklich es ist eher das gegenstück zu DX11 Compute Shader zu sehen.

OpenCL = Krohnos Gruppe = unter anderem ATI,Nvidia,Intel
Stream = ATI Eigenentwicklung zu Nvidia´s Cuda


----------



## Henninges (26. September 2009)

aha, danke für die aufklärung.


----------



## Uwe64LE (26. September 2009)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Ich brauche ca. 57-59 Std. für eine WU @ 3,7GHz.


Was sind das denn für WU (Punkte/Projektnummer)?


----------



## Julian Kruck (26. September 2009)

Na dann bin ich mal echt gespannt was da kommt. Geplant ist, dass eine HD5870 um weihnachten rum ins haus flattert, und die dann faltet und codiert...aber des lass ich jetz mal alles relaxt auf mich zu kommen


----------



## Fate T.H (27. September 2009)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Was sind das denn für WU (Punkte/Projektnummer)?



P2681 -> 25403 Credits


----------



## CrashStyle (27. September 2009)

Bei Alternate Zack Point of View GF9800GT Green 84,90€:

ZackZack! Limitierte Angebote zum Schnäppchenpreis!


----------



## Uwe64LE (27. September 2009)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> P2681 -> 25403 Credits



 Hammer! Na hoffentlich bekomme ich auch mal so eine WU.
Windows oder Linux client?


----------



## Julian Kruck (27. September 2009)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Hehe in ca. 12 Std. ist die nächste Monster-WU abgabe bereit.
> Da freut sich das PPD Konto wieder dann.



sry für die frage, aber was genau sind den das für wus? wie komtm man da ran, und wie viel ppds soltle man da schaffen im die zu packen?


----------



## nfsgame (27. September 2009)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Hammer! Na hoffentlich bekomme ich auch mal so eine WU.
> Windows oder Linux client?


Linux Client mit Achtkern-Core.


----------



## Fate T.H (27. September 2009)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Hammer! Na hoffentlich bekomme ich auch mal so eine WU.
> Windows oder Linux client?



Ganz entschiedenes Linux sag ich da nur.
Mit Windows SMP-CPU Folding zu betreiben ist genauso ineffizient wie ATI bei GPU-Folding.



Julian Kruck schrieb:


> sry für die frage, aber was genau sind den das für wus? wie komtm man da ran, und wie viel ppds soltle man da schaffen im die zu packen?



Das sind ganz normale WU´s wie jede andere nur herschen hier schärfere anforderungen da sie zeitkritisch eingestuft sind von Pandelab.

Benötigt wird dafür :


Native ausführung eines Linux-OS da es keine stabilen VM-Programme gibt die 8 Kerne nutzen.
Entweder ein Core i7 mit SMT an und min. 3,5GHz oder echte Multi-CPU Systeme. In beiden Fällen müssen min. 8 Kerne angezeigt werden.
min. 6GB RAM da die WU bis zu 1GB pro Thread schlucken kann.
Neueren Klient der das "-bigadv" Flag kennt.
Der verwendete Linux-Kernel hat auch großen einfluß auf die Performance.


----------



## nfsgame (27. September 2009)

Welcher neue Client ist das denn? Würdest du mal bitte den Link Posten (also den den man ins Terminal eintippelt ).


----------



## Uwe64LE (27. September 2009)

@AM-Subaru
OK, die Aussagen zu Windows und ATI sind mir bekannt.
Bei mir läuft debian in einer VM und ne GTX 275.

Die restlichen Infos sind allerdings hochinteressant. Vielen Dank.
Da werd ich wohl noch eine Weile auf einen Core i7 (oder i9 ) sparen müssen.


----------



## Fate T.H (28. September 2009)

@nfsgame

Folding@home - My Folding Page


----------



## Julian Kruck (28. September 2009)

Is ja heftig...
wie is den so der unterschied von linux zu windows?
sagen wir mal ich lass jetz 2 kerne von mir in ner virtuellen umgebung falten, was würden die so an ppd machen im vergleich zu 4 kernen unter windows?


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (28. September 2009)

moin leutz,

ich wollte auch mal wieder falten, und zwar mit smp.
nunn habe ich das problem das er schon 10 stunden lang am "working" ist aber noch nicht mal 1% fertig ist.

-fahcore_a1
-WU 2665

und alles auf nem 3,5GHz Phenom 2 x4 B50.
hatte vorher noch nen gpu client laufen aber abgebrochen weil ich dachte er bremst zu stark.

irgendwelche ideen?

mfg


----------



## Bumblebee (28. September 2009)

Also erstmal ist es - wenn überhaupt - eher umgekehrt
Also der CPU-Client bremst den GPU-Client bei +100%-Belastungen

Der B50er wird sicherlich *einiges* mehr abliefern können/müssen
Also *NEIN* da ist was faul

Ich würde etwa mit 1% alle 15 Minuten rechnen
Im Zweifel lass aber lieber den CPU-Client sein und falte mit der GraKa


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (28. September 2009)

ok danke für die fixe antwort!

erstmal probier ich noch -smp 4 flag aus(hatte nur -smp) und sonst stope ich lieber das folding da die graka dafür ein wenig zu schlecht ist.
ich kannte das auch so das bei den 1920 punkte wu´s das eigentlich recht fix reinkommt mit ppds im 4stelligen bereich. natürlich hätte ich schon vorher abgebrochen wenn ich net geschlafen hätte^^.
naj nochmal danke

mfg

EDIT: nope mit -smp 4 löppts auch net-.- also muss ich wohl wieder gpu nehmen und was bekomme ich als erstes: ne 511 punkte wu-.-


----------



## Henninges (28. September 2009)

top 99...na bitte.


----------



## Fate T.H (28. September 2009)

Julian Kruck schrieb:


> Is ja heftig...
> wie is den so der unterschied von linux zu windows?
> sagen wir mal ich lass jetz 2 kerne von mir in ner virtuellen umgebung falten, was würden die so an ppd machen im vergleich zu 4 kernen unter windows?



Nun das kann ich so nicht beantworten aber was ich dir sagen kann ist
das ich mit dem Core i7 unter Windows max. 5,5k PPD hatte unter Linux sind da bis zu. 8,9k PPD drinn.

Das liegt aber nicht an dem OS ansich selbst sondern daran das es für Windows immer noch kein A2-Core gibt.


@Henninges

Gratz für die Top100


----------



## Gast3737 (28. September 2009)

boahh ich bin sauer...da hat F@H doch tatschächlich 1920 Punkte verschluckt..WU wurde gesendet nur die Punkte gibt es nich..


----------



## Lochti (28. September 2009)

OpenMM
https://simtk.org/xml/index.xml

Kennt das einer ?
Ist das der Nachfolger von Folding ??????????


----------



## nfsgame (28. September 2009)

Das hat mit Folding an sich meiner Meinung nach nix zu tun.


----------



## Lochti (28. September 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Das hat mit Folding an sich meiner Meinung nach nix zu tun.


 
Sind aber die Selben macher !

Hier die Seite wo ich die Addi her habe !
http://folding.typepad.com/news/2009/09/index.html

Bitte melden wenn es was interessantes ist !!!! *GPU3:  Next generation GPU core ???????????*


----------



## Bumblebee (28. September 2009)

Lochti schrieb:


> OpenMM
> Kennt das einer ?
> Ist das der Nachfolger von Folding ??????????


 
Ja, wobei *kennen* ist übertrieben
Ich zitiere nochmal:

3) *GPU3: Next generation GPU core, basierend auf OpenMM*. We have been making major advances in GPU simulation, with the key advances going into OpenMM, our open library for molecular simulation. OpenMM started with our GPU2 code as a base, but has really flourished since then. Thus, we have rewritten our GPU core to use OpenMM and we have been testing that recently as well. It is designed to be completely backward compatible, but should make simulations much more stable on the GPU as well as add new science features. A key next step for OpenMM is OpenCL support, which should allow much more efficient use of new ATI GPUs and beyond.


----------



## Owly-K (28. September 2009)

Lochti schrieb:


> Sind aber die Selben macher !


Ist trotzdem was anderes. Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, ist Simtk.org ein Entwicklernetzwerk, kein Distributed-Computing-Projekt wie F@H. OpenMM scheint die "Engine" für biologische Simulationen auf GPUs zu sein und demnach vielleicht die Grundlage für den kommenden GPU3-Client von F@H.

In absehbarer Zukunft wird es so etwas wie einen "Nachfolger" von F@H nicht geben, höchstens verwandte oder Schwesterprojekte (die es auch jetzt schon gibt). F@H ist aber mMn das wichtigste und deshalb bleibe ich ihm treu. Soweit die heiligen Worte.


----------



## schrotflinte56 (28. September 2009)

ich fänds auch dufte wenn die ati karten endlich effizienter sind.
würde mir jedenfalls entgegenkommen.

mfg


----------



## klefreak (28. September 2009)

hier auch noch etwas zum hoffentlich baldigst kommenden opencl port des gpu client..
(und wie das mit OpenMM zusammenhängt..)
Folding@home: Update on new FAH cores and clients


----------



## CrashStyle (28. September 2009)

klefreak schrieb:


> hier auch noch etwas zum hoffentlich baldigst kommenden opencl port des gpu client..
> (und wie das mit OpenMM zusammenhängt..)
> Folding@home: Update on new FAH cores and clients




 Und was heist das ganze auf deutsch!?^^


----------



## Owly-K (28. September 2009)

Den Link haben schon zwei Leute vor dir gepostet. Einmal mit genau der gleichen Folgefrage.


----------



## Soldat0815 (28. September 2009)

Juhhuuu ich bin unter die ersten 1000 gekommen 

sagt mal, bekommt man auch mal eine wu mit mehr als nur 511 oder 384 punkten?


----------



## AMD_Killer (28. September 2009)

Ja hatte schon welche mit 1889 Punkten.


----------



## Soldat0815 (28. September 2009)

hast du diese 5mb sperre dazu aufgehoben?


----------



## AMD_Killer (28. September 2009)

Ne falte immernoch schön mit standart einstellungen.


----------



## Soldat0815 (28. September 2009)

ok dann abwarten und kaffe trinken  wenn nicht auch egal mehr ppds werdens dadurch auch nicht dauert halt nur länger mit so einer wu


----------



## AMD_Killer (28. September 2009)

Bei mir arbeitet meine Grafikkarte bei hohen wu auch nich durch gehend sie stock zwischedurch immer. 
Alle 5sek oder so.


----------



## The Ian (28. September 2009)

das ist normal und keiner weiß warum...ist eigendlich rechenkraft die verschenkt wird und das nicht zu knapp


----------



## Fate T.H (28. September 2009)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> ok dann abwarten und kaffe trinken  wenn nicht auch egal mehr ppds werdens dadurch auch nicht dauert halt nur länger mit so einer wu



Hast du denn das "-advmethods" Flag gesetzt denn ohne dieses jibbet keine 18xx er WU´s



AMD_Killer schrieb:


> Bei mir arbeitet meine Grafikkarte bei hohen wu auch nich durch gehend sie stock zwischedurch immer.
> Alle 5sek oder so.



Das die Karte stock bei den 18xx er und den 472er ist so gewollt von Pandelab,
gab wohl zu viele beschwerden wegen Hitzeentwicklung.


----------



## DesGrauens (28. September 2009)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Hast du denn das "-advmethods" Flag gesetzt denn ohne dieses jibbet keine 18xx er WU´s



nicht ganz, meine zwei klients laufen ohne den genannten flag und kriegen trotzdem ihre tägliche portion 18xx wus


----------



## Fate T.H (28. September 2009)

Dann haste wohl im Setup die Option für die Scientific Cores auf Yes gesetzt
der im grunde nix anderes macht als automatisch das advmethods zu setzten.


----------



## Uwe64LE (29. September 2009)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> sagt mal, bekommt man auch mal eine wu mit mehr als nur 511 oder 384 punkten?


Irgendwie scheint das auch mit der Grafikkarte zusammen zu hängen.
Mit meiner alten GF 8800GTS 512 hatte ich immer WU mit 353, 384, 511 oder 1888 Punkten.
Seit ich die GTX 275 drin hab, bekomme ich ausschließlich welche mit 353 oder 787 Punkten.


----------



## Soldat0815 (29. September 2009)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Hast du denn das "-advmethods" Flag gesetzt denn ohne dieses jibbet keine 18xx er WU´s



hab das jetzt gesetzt mal sehen ob was kommt



Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Irgendwie scheint das auch mit der Grafikkarte zusammen zu hängen.
> Mit meiner alten GF 8800GTS 512 hatte ich immer WU mit 353, 384, 511 oder 1888 Punkten.
> Seit ich die GTX 275 drin hab, bekomme ich ausschließlich welche mit 353 oder 787 Punkten.



ok, also bin ich nicht der einzige, hab mit meiner 4850er eben nur die 384 und 511er bekommen, hab mich schon gewundert


----------



## Bumblebee (29. September 2009)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Dann haste wohl im Setup die Option für die Scientific Cores auf Yes gesetzt
> der im grunde nix anderes macht als automatisch das advmethods zu setzten.


 
Diesmal ein *NEEE* von mir
Meine GraKa's arbeiten alle mit den absoluten Standard-Einstellungen und falten dabei alle Versionen von Klienten....

... die Credit's wären: (auch Antwort für Soldat)

111.00 / 122.00 / 177.00 / 193.00 / 224.00 / 234.00 / 353.00 / 384.00 / 388.00 / 430.00 / 472.00 / 477.00 / 480.00 / 511.00 / 548.00 / 787.00 / 1888.00 /
Das sind *sämtliche* im Moment faltbaren Einheiten; teilweise nur AMD/ATI - teilweise nur N_VIDIA


----------



## Lochti (29. September 2009)

Kennt keiner ein Paar Grafikkarten die ich mir zu legen könnte so 2 im Sli oder so ,wolte mal eine folding maschiene bauen !
Die Karten dürfen zusammen höchstens 300 € Kosten !


----------



## nfsgame (29. September 2009)

SLI und Folding gehen imemrnoch nicht zusammen. Solltest du aber wissen . 
Wieviel PPD sollen die denn bringen? Ich würde dir zwei Geforce 9800GT Eco (Zotac) empfehlen. Haben nen gutes P/L-Verhältnis.


----------



## Lochti (29. September 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> SLI und Folding gehen imemrnoch nicht zusammen. Solltest du aber wissen .
> Wieviel PPD sollen die denn bringen? Ich würde dir zwei Geforce 9800GT Eco (Zotac) empfehlen. Haben nen gutes P/L-Verhältnis.


 
Ja , sowas hört sich doch gut an !
So viele ppd wie gehen !
Wenn es eine gibt die Mehr macht wie die beiden , für den Preis Währe das auch noch gut !


----------



## AMD_Killer (29. September 2009)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Das die Karte stock bei den 18xx er und den 472er ist so gewollt von Pandelab,
> gab wohl zu viele beschwerden wegen Hitzeentwicklung.



Wie dumm wird gerne schnell durchfalten mit meiner GTX 285


----------



## Lochti (29. September 2009)

Also wenn es was geben würde wie so´ne art Liste !

Mit den Maximum an ppd am Tag ,das in den 300 er Bereich,
dann würde ich da einfach nachschauen und mir Danach meine Graka´s Kaufen.


Also die Dürfte so aussehen !
AMD ATI HD 5870 Gutschrift : 384 Punkte = ????.?? ppd
AMD ATI HD 5850 Gutschrift : 384 Punkte = ????.?? ppd
AMD ATI HD 4870X2 Gutschrift : 384 Punkte = ????.?? ppd
AMD ATI HD 4890 Gutschrift : 384 Punkte = ????.?? ppd
AMD ATI HD 4770 Gutschrift : 384 Punkte = ????.?? ppd
AMD ATI HD 4850 Gutschrift : 384 Punkte = 2336.45 ppd
NVidia 9800 GTX+Gutschrift : 353 Punkte = 6777.60 ppd
Nvidia 8600 GT Gutschrift : 353 Punkte = 1331.84 ppd
Nvidia GTX 295 Gutschrift : 353 Punkte = ????.?? ppd
Nvidia GTX 285 Gutschrift : 353 Punkte = ????.?? ppd
Nvidia GTX 275 Gutschrift : 353 Punkte = ????.?? ppd
Nvidia GTX 260 Gutschrift : 353 Punkte = ????.?? ppd
Nvidia GTX 250 Gutschrift : 353 Punkte = ????.?? ppd
Nvidia 9800GT Eco Gutschrift : 353 Punkte = ????.?? ppd


----------



## The Master of MORARE (29. September 2009)

Ich würde auch nach der Faltleistung kaufen. Also:
Lasst uns doch einfach die Liste selber Editieren, Code-Tags ran und los gehts .


----------



## Lochti (29. September 2009)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Ich würde auch nach der Faltleistung kaufen. Also:
> Lasst uns doch einfach die Liste selber Editieren, Code-Tags ran und los gehts .


 
Dann mach das mal , hört sich ja gut an , aber ich wüste es nicht wie es geht !


----------



## Bumblebee (29. September 2009)

Die 353er sind.... 5765 bis 5772 
Dei 384er sind.... 5740 bis 5747 

Möglicherweise sollten wir uns auf je eine WU einigen - aber wie auch immer - ich poste dann mal meine "Werte" hier - später



> Lasst uns doch einfach die Liste selber Editieren, Code-Tags ran und los gehts


Dann empfehle ich aber einen eigenen Topic dafür


----------



## The Master of MORARE (29. September 2009)

, Meine 9800er falln nur aus der Liste  sonst wären die schon druff.
Lasst uns aber mal nur bei den "spitzen"-WUs bleiben, sonst könnten wir das auch im "welche Leistung mit welcher Karte"-Thread bequatschen. Wär glaub ich besser.

Edit: ...,war der Bumble wieder schneller


----------



## AMD_Killer (29. September 2009)

Ich würde vorschlagen alle posten mal ihre takraten standart und oc.

Und die Leistung bei F@H.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (29. September 2009)

Also ab in den anderen Thread...wo war der bloß xD


----------



## Bumblebee (29. September 2009)

... aus dem "anderen" Topic ...



The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> LOL, ich seh grad so ein Vorhaben ist hier eingeschlafen -.-.
> Na wenn wir das mit den 353ern für NV und den 384ern für AMD machen wollen... nun die beiden bitte mit STANDARD-Taktung posten. So nach 4 Antworten können wir das Ganze ja zu ner Tabelle zusammenfassen.
> Aber natürlich könnte man sich die Ergebnisse mit der Richtigen WU und Taktung auch aus dem ersten Post fischen -.-.



Ja, genau so isses


----------



## Owly-K (29. September 2009)

Die Arbeit haben sich andere schon gemacht:
Overclock.net
Editierbares Google Sheet (braucht ein paar Sekunden zum Laden)


----------



## Lochti (29. September 2009)

Owly-K schrieb:


> Die Arbeit haben sich andere schon gemacht:
> Overclock.net
> Editierbares Google Sheet (braucht ein paar Sekunden zum Laden)


 
Warum haben wir nicht so eine Schöne Liste ?????????????


----------



## AMD_Killer (29. September 2009)

Die is aber noch ausbaubar.


----------



## MESeidel (30. September 2009)

Lochti schrieb:


> Warum haben wir nicht so eine Schöne Liste ?????????????



Weil irgendwann kiener mehr Daten in unsere gefüttert hat...


----------



## nfsgame (30. September 2009)

MESeidel schrieb:


> Weil irgendwann kiener mehr Daten in unsere gefüttert hat...


Genau so ist es .


----------



## Lochti (30. September 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Genau so ist es .


Die haben bei google so ne art listeneditor , hab mir den mal angeschaut !
Nicht schlecht !


----------



## Henninges (30. September 2009)

im grunde könnt ich doch auch mal dort posten...kann ich die internen benches vom fahmon dafür nehmen ?


----------



## Stergi (30. September 2009)

auf wieviel Volt kann man eig. so ne GF260 sicher hochmodden? standart ist ja 1.12V ... hmmm


----------



## schrotflinte56 (30. September 2009)

ich glaub die kannste du nur bis 1,18 anheben auf der gtx260...
mfg


----------



## Stergi (30. September 2009)

das ist ja sdhonmal ein wort ich mein auch so von stabilität her und so
-


----------



## schrotflinte56 (30. September 2009)

schau mal hier
so haben manche 800Mhz mit der gpu geschafft...

mfg


----------



## Stergi (30. September 2009)

vielen dank schrotflinte ich habs mir angeschaut und bereite alles vor


----------



## MESeidel (30. September 2009)

Henninges schrieb:


> im grunde könnt ich doch auch mal dort posten...kann ich die internen benches vom fahmon dafür nehmen ?



Ja klar
Aber leider gibt es keine Export Funktion.
Je mehr Ergebnisse man schon hat, umso frustrierender ist das Abtippen^^

Aber vielleicht könnt man ja noch mal mit den WUs anfangen, die in etwa gleiche PPD bringen.


----------



## The Ian (2. Oktober 2009)

so ab jetz kann ich endlich wieder anfangen regelmäßig zu falten....rechner ist umbezogen und das inet steht


----------



## The Master of MORARE (2. Oktober 2009)

Moin, hab n Problem.
Der Teamviewerclient, der als Dienst automatisch mitstartet hängt sich nach circa 4 Tagen auf!
Wat tun??? Priorität hochsetzen?


----------



## The Ian (2. Oktober 2009)

lol nach 4 tagen^^...mach einfach alles in den autostart und sag dem pc dass der sich jeden tach mal rebooten soll...das ist die einfachste variante solchen langzeitproblemen aus dem weg zu gehen


----------



## nfsgame (2. Oktober 2009)

Das kann es ja nicht sein. Wenn muss man dem Problem an die Wurzel gehen, sonst kann es imemr weiter Probleme verursachen.
Passiert das nur bei Teamviewer oder beenden sich spontan auch mal Windowsdienste oder ähnliches?


----------



## The Master of MORARE (2. Oktober 2009)

Ok, den Dienst werd ich mal quitten , und ab in den Autostart damit. Nur doof dass ich nicht drauf zugreifen kann, da der Dienst hängt .
Rebooten kommt net infrage. Der SMP-Client ist ja manchmal zu blöd seinen Checkpoint wiederzufinden -.-". Und aufgrund meiner Laufschwierigkeiten rennen immer andere Clients.

EDIT:

Nur der TV.


----------



## CrashStyle (2. Oktober 2009)

Gibts schon was neues mit dem OPEN cl! HAb da die tage news gelesen!?


----------



## Stergi (2. Oktober 2009)

musst du einfach verlinken


----------



## CrashStyle (2. Oktober 2009)

Physik über Open CL: AMD will Alternative zu Physx bieten - AMD, Nvidia, Physx, Physikeffekte, Open-CL, Bullet Physics

und hier

Nvidia: Erster öffentlicher Open-CL-Treiber ins Netz gestellt - Nvidia, Open CL, CUDA, GPU-Computing, Treiber


----------



## The Master of MORARE (2. Oktober 2009)

Hm, ja ganz interessant, nachdem die Neidköpfe den PhysX Support vollends auf ihre eigenen Karten beschränkt haben.
Bei der zweiten Meldung war ich auch schon ganz "", doch wir müssen ja warten bis die neuen Clienten kommen.


----------



## CheGuarana (2. Oktober 2009)

Müsste die 5870 eigentlich auch alles doppelt berechnen?


----------



## The Master of MORARE (2. Oktober 2009)

Hm, solang der neue Client nicht draußen ist und die Archtektur aufm R600 basiert, würde ich mal ein gewagtes JA in die Runde werfen.
@Toxy: Wo warst du solange?


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (3. Oktober 2009)

Mir hat jemand gesagt, ich sollte meine 9800 GTX+ mal gegen eine bessere Graka austauschen. Zur Faltleistung hat er gesagt, eine GTX 285 wäre eh besser. Alles klar, ich hab ja auch einen Goldesel.
Er selbst hat sich jetzt eine HD 4870 gekauft, mit einer 9800 GTX+ kann man immer noch besser falten.

Die Firefox-Rechtschreibprüfung kennt das Wort "Faltleistung". Respekt.


----------



## Henninges (3. Oktober 2009)

in jedem fall zieht die 9800gtx(+) jeder radeon beim falten davon...aber eine 285er muss es doch nicht gleich sein...ich denke die 260er ist von der ppd/watt leistung zu empfehlen...werde meine 9800gtx wohl auch demnächst in den zweit pc "verbannen" und mir ne günstige 260er holen...


----------



## nfsgame (3. Oktober 2009)

Also ich bin fürs erste Zufrieden mit meiner Fahmon-PPD .


----------



## CrashStyle (3. Oktober 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Also ich bin fürs erste Zufrieden mit meiner Fahmon-PPD .



Wieviel Pc hast du den jetzt nfs? Zeig mal bilder bitte^^


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (3. Oktober 2009)

Mein PC ist gerade wieder mal abgestürzt und der SMP-Client fängt jetzt wieder bei 0% an. Er gab foilgende Meldung aus: "Rejecting Checkpoint". Kann man das irgendwie verhindern, ohne den work-Ordner ständig manuell zu kopieren (Backup)?


----------



## CheGuarana (3. Oktober 2009)

Bin ja ma gespannt, was die neuen GT300 dann an PPD machen.


----------



## The Ian (3. Oktober 2009)

jaaa ich auch..wenn die sich in die richtungentwickeln wie sies gesagt hatten dann wird das bestimmt der hammer...weiß eigendlich schon jemand was die neuen atis so falten?


----------



## Henninges (3. Oktober 2009)

nö, nicht wirklich, dafür gibt's ja den "was macht die ati5870 an ppd" thread...


----------



## nfsgame (3. Oktober 2009)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Wieviel Pc hast du den jetzt nfs? Zeig mal bilder bitte^^


Musst leider mitm Handy vorlieb nehmen.


----------



## CheGuarana (3. Oktober 2009)

Was...

...sagen deine Eltern dazu, dass die dinger laufen?
...sagt die Stromrechnung dazu?


----------



## CrashStyle (3. Oktober 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Musst leider mitm Handy vorlieb nehmen.



Danke nfs! Schaut gut aus in den zwei pc hast wieviel grakas?


----------



## nfsgame (3. Oktober 2009)

Toxy schrieb:


> Was...
> 
> ...sagen deine Eltern dazu, dass die dinger laufen?
> ...sagt die Stromrechnung dazu?


Ich falte ja nur von morgens 7Uhr bis Abends 23Uhr (außer an Wochenenden), da sehen die das nicht so eng .
Und die Stromrechnung sagt da auch noch nicht viel zu, sonst hätte ich schon nen Einlauf bekommen .



			
				CrashStyle schrieb:
			
		

> Danke nfs! Schaut gut aus in den zwei pc hast wieviel grakas?


Im Großen Silbernen ist eine 9800GT Golden Sample von Gainward drinn und im anderen ist ne HD3870. Den größtteil der PPD machen allerdings die CPUs. Der Quadcore macht gerade 4600ppd, der E8400 2900ppd.


----------



## CheGuarana (3. Oktober 2009)

die 3870 kannst ja bei gelegenheit austauschen


----------



## nfsgame (3. Oktober 2009)

Ist der Rechner meines Vaters. Aber mal gucken.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (3. Oktober 2009)

Mein Vater meinte vorhin sein Rechner wäre ihm solangsam zu lahm (3800+ Sempron). Mal sehen ob ich ihm was basteln darf . Btw: er is in ein paar taagen 61 xD


----------



## CrashStyle (3. Oktober 2009)

Dan basteln ihm was geiles zusammen und schenk es ihm zum GB unter der bedingung das er folden muss!!^^


----------



## The Master of MORARE (3. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab mich ja auchschon gefreut, aber er ist ein verdammter geizkragen xD, aber sobald was zu langsam läuft meckert er *koppschüddel*.
Maximal- und Minimal-Prinzip ließen sich nochnie gut vereinbaren, aber dann kam AMD .
Mal sehen.


----------



## Doandu (3. Oktober 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Den größtteil der PPD machen allerdings die CPUs. Der Quadcore macht gerade 4600ppd, der E8400 2900ppd.



sag mal, warum bringt dein E8400 so viel ppd?? Auf welchem Takt läuft der denn und wie viele Clients?


----------



## nfsgame (3. Oktober 2009)

Linux SMP Client. Die CPU taktet mit 3,51GHz.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (4. Oktober 2009)

Wollte mal anmerken, dass ich nachher für ne knappe Woche mit nach Dresden muss .
Hab da zwar Wlahm... aber wer weiß.

@nfs: wär nett wennde trotzdem mal nach dem server sähest.


----------



## nfsgame (4. Oktober 2009)

MAch ich doch glatt . Hatten wir über ICQ doch schon abgesprochen .


----------



## CrashStyle (4. Oktober 2009)

Jungs wie wäre es wen es ein PCGHX Folding Wallpaper gäbe!? Ich kann nur leiider sowas net mache nsonst hätte ich es gemacht!


----------



## Henninges (4. Oktober 2009)

was stellst du dir da so vor ?


----------



## CrashStyle (4. Oktober 2009)

So wie das hier!

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...terne-rangliste-3d-benchmarks-285-vantage.jpg


----------



## Henninges (4. Oktober 2009)

ja...und ? wo ist da der hammer ?? meinst das logo unten links ???


----------



## CrashStyle (4. Oktober 2009)

Das wird z.b. sowas für uns folder machen!


----------



## Henninges (4. Oktober 2009)

is klar...aber was meinst du ist da so besonderes dran ?


----------



## CrashStyle (4. Oktober 2009)

Warum was besonderes dran? Einfach nur ein Wallpaper für uns machen! nene


----------



## Henninges (4. Oktober 2009)

okay,... *WAS* soll denn dort zu sehen sein ? ein molekül ?? eine gpu ??? wie hat er sich das den vorgestellt ???? ein simply bild von pcghx kann ja nicht das besondere an einem wallpaper sein...


----------



## CrashStyle (4. Oktober 2009)

Ka lasst euch was einfallen!


----------



## Henninges (4. Oktober 2009)

äusserst konstruktiv...vielleicht lässt du dir was einfallen, denn du hättest ja gerne eins, ne ? also...schlag was vor, wir überlegen und realisieren...


----------



## CrashStyle (4. Oktober 2009)

Hmmm ja irgend ein hindergrund wo mit folding zutun hatt! Der name ja und was hättet ihr gerne drazf?


----------



## The Master of MORARE (4. Oktober 2009)

Bin gut in Dresden angekommen.
Mein Wlahm geht grad so 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke NFS fürs Serverbewachen, mein Vater wird mir den Schlepptopp wohl so in 5 Minuten abnehmen .


----------



## Owly-K (4. Oktober 2009)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Ka lasst euch was einfallen!


Schnell hingerotzter Denkansatz ohne irgendwelche rechtlich geschützten Logos.


----------



## Henninges (4. Oktober 2009)

Owly-K schrieb:


> Schnell hingerotzter Denkansatz ohne irgendwelche rechtlich geschützten Logos.


 
das is'es...


----------



## The Master of MORARE (4. Oktober 2009)

aber das proteinfaltlogo ist doch nicht geschützt oder O.o???


----------



## Owly-K (4. Oktober 2009)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> aber das proteinfaltlogo ist doch nicht geschützt oder O.o???


Das F@H-Logo ist in jedem Fall urheberrechtlich geschützt und steht afaik nicht unter einer freien Lizenz. Ich kann mich aber irren.


----------



## CrashStyle (4. Oktober 2009)

Nen passender Spruch wäre doch noch super oder?


----------



## Fate T.H (4. Oktober 2009)

@Owly-K

Jup du hast vollkommen recht mit dem Copyright.



> Re: Sponsorship and Donations question
> 
> by VijayPande » Wed Sep 03, 2008 2:45 pm
> The Stanford and Folding@home logos are copyright of Stanford University, so they can't be used w/o permission (and it's a complex legal situation to get permission). If you make your own logo, I don't see any conflict, although you should make it clear that you are not affiliated with Stanford University.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (4. Oktober 2009)

Finde die Idee vom Wallpaper gut.

wenn einer mit dem GPU- tray arbeitet bitte ein Screenshot machen und in voller Auflösung hochladen. Ich würde es gerne als Hintergrund nutzen
Ich bastle grade schon an einem, ich finde nur keine Hintergründe die passen...

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## nfsgame (4. Oktober 2009)

Ich möcht euch malwieder neidisch machen . Guckt euch mal die PPD des SMP Clients vom Q6700 an .


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (4. Oktober 2009)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> wenn einer mit dem GPU- tray arbeitet bitte ein Screenshot machen und in voller Auflösung hochladen.


Ich benutze den Tray-Client für Nvidia-GPUs. Leider habe ich nur einen bescheidenen 1280x1024-Bildschirm - entsprechend fällt auch das Bild aus.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (4. Oktober 2009)

danke mal sehen ob ich das umsetzen kann was ich machen will
mit Ergebnissen ist frühstens Morgen zu rechnen.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## JayxG (4. Oktober 2009)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Finde die Idee vom Wallpaper gut.


dito (*neidisch-auf-die-folding@evga-Wallpaper-sei*)



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> ... wenn einer mit dem GPU- tray arbeitet bitte ein Screenshot machen und in voller Auflösung hochladen.


 Kein Problem- bitte sehr - P5912@work


----------



## The Ian (4. Oktober 2009)

was hat evga für wallpaper?


----------



## JayxG (4. Oktober 2009)

ohne jetzt irgendwelche Schleichwerbung machen zu wollen- so etwas z.B.


----------



## The Ian (5. Oktober 2009)

na ich wollt ja nur mal ne vorstellung haben was die so auf die beine gebracht haben...also wenn ihr konkrete vorschläge mit bildern geben könntet, dann könnte man sich ja mal was zusammenbasteln


----------



## nichtraucher91 (5. Oktober 2009)

So ich muss meine Idee mal komplett überdenken! ich wollte eig die Molekülketten ausschneiden und auf einen weißen Hintergrund packen zusammen mit dem PCGHX Logo... ja und woran scheitert es? jap am ausschneiden der Molekülketten... ich hab es insgesamt vier stunden versucht und hab jetzt echt kein Bock mehr!
Vllt fällt mir noch was neues ein 


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## The Ian (6. Oktober 2009)

welches prog hast du zum versuchten ausschneiden genommen?


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (6. Oktober 2009)

Wahrscheinlich Paint. 
Ich schneide oft Sachen mit Paint.NET aus, das klappt ganz gut.


----------



## Doandu (6. Oktober 2009)

Paint.net kann ich auch empfehlen. Klappt bei mir immer wunderbar^^


----------



## nichtraucher91 (6. Oktober 2009)

The Ian schrieb:


> welches prog hast du zum versuchten ausschneiden genommen?



PSE 7




Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich Paint.
> Ich schneide oft Sachen mit Paint.NET aus, das klappt ganz gut.



HAHA^^ 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (6. Oktober 2009)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> HAHA^^


Da musst du den hier posten.


----------



## schrotflinte56 (6. Oktober 2009)

Liebe Mitfalter und Falterinnen,
ich habe heute von meinen Stadtwerken erfahren das ich in den letzten 371 tagen ganze 5288 kWh verbraucht haben soll

mich hat es wie ein Blitz getroffen! und da ich niedrig eingestuft von den  monatl. raten war/bin, läuft das ganze sogar darauf hinaus das ich über 800€ nachzahlen kann!

Also mal ernsthaft, mein Rechner nimmt unter Vollast max.358 W ( mit sound,monitor und router) und ich lasse ihn nur alle paar wochen 24/7 durchlaufen.
hab gerade alle geräte in meiner bude gemessen wie viel sie verbrauchen und komme ohne herd auf gesamt 950W aber gleichzeitig laufen die nicht und sind die auch nie gelaufen....

Also muss mich ja ein Blitz getroffen haben, ansonten ist dieser verbrauch nicht zu erklären

vielleicht habt ihr da ja eine idee!

mfg


----------



## nichtraucher91 (6. Oktober 2009)

schrotflinte56 schrieb:


> Liebe Mitfalter und Falterinnen,
> ich habe heute von meinen Stadtwerken erfahren das ich in den letzten 371 tagen ganze 5288 kWh verbraucht haben soll
> 
> mich hat es wie ein Blitz getroffen! und da ich niedrig eingestuft von den  monatl. raten war/bin, läuft das ganze sogar darauf hinaus das ich über 800€ nachzahlen kann!
> ...




Hey mach mir keine Angst! Mein Vater reist mir den Kopf mit samt dem Oberkörper ab, wenn sowas kommt.

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## Henninges (6. Oktober 2009)

schrotflinte56 schrieb:


> Liebe Mitfalter und Falterinnen,
> ich habe heute von meinen Stadtwerken erfahren das ich in den letzten 371 tagen ganze 5288 kWh verbraucht haben soll


 
wenn du dir sicher bist mit deinem verbrauch, kannst du die stadtwerke um eine prüfung des stromzählers bitten, der wird dann abgeholt, ein leihgerät installiert und dann zu einer prüf- und eichstelle gebracht.
ob die dann letzendlich unabhängig das gerät beurteilen ist immer so eine frage...
ich hatte das problem mal vor einigen jahren mit unserem regionalen versorger eon/avacon...
es stellte sich dann letzendlich raus das der stromzähler einwandfrei funktioniert und ich doch bitte die summe x innerhalb von 14 tagen zu zahlen hätte.
das gute daran ist, das wenn du die kohle erst zusammensparen musst ( wer hat schon die 800 flocken irgendwo liegen ) hast du zeit bis zu einem evtl. 13. gehalt...

viel glück !


----------



## schrotflinte56 (6. Oktober 2009)

@Henniges
das wird dann die letzte möglichkeit sein...
aber noch geh ich von einem ablesefehler ihrer seits aus, denn die rechnung hab ich noch nicht, denn das ahb ich von einer kollegin erfahren(ich bin ja azubi bei den stadtwerken)sie bekomme ich erst die tage.
hab selber gerade den zählerstand abgelesen und habe einen viel niedrigeren wert abgelesen als den sie mir genannt hat

es gibt noch hoffnung!
@nichtraucher91
ich bin froh das ich nicht mehr zu hause wohne
heute macht das meine frau...


mfg


----------



## madgerrit39 (6. Oktober 2009)

Mann, das sind ja nur 14 KWh am Tag.
Da komm ich mit meiner Family (5 Personen) auch ohne Folding hin.
Allein das Folding schluckt ca 24 KWh bei mir....


----------



## Henninges (6. Oktober 2009)

um solchen überraschungen aus dem weg zu gehen werden bei uns jetzt jeden monat die zählerstände notiert ( strom, gas, wasser )...dann wird der kw/h verbrauch im letzten monat ermittelt ( gas + strom ) sowie die qm³ an wasser und mit den preisen vom letzten jahr (+5%) der verbrauch an euros errechnet...mit der differenz zu unseren abschlagsbeträgen, ergibt sich so ein fast 100% ergebniss und keine böse überraschung mehr...da wir beim wasser hoch eingestuft sind ( letztes jahr im sommer pool zweimal befüllt... ) hatten wir bis vor kurzem noch ein guthaben errechnet, seit mai geht es jedoch bergauf mit den stromkosten, klar, seitdem falte ich regelmässig...


----------



## Stergi (6. Oktober 2009)

hrhr gut das auch vorher mein pc schonmal nachts durchlief und eigenlich immer seltener luft da ich niommer so oft zu hause bin


----------



## madgerrit39 (6. Oktober 2009)

[18:47:47] + Retrying using alternative port
[18:47:48] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[18:47:48] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)
[18:47:48]     (128.143.48.226:80)
[18:47:48] - Error: Could not transmit unit 03 (completed October 6) to work server.


[18:47:48] + Attempting to send results [October 6 18:47:48 UTC]
[18:48:30] - Server does not have record of this unit. Will try again later.
[18:48:30]   Could not transmit unit 03 to Collection server; keeping in queue.
[18:48:30] + Closed connections
[18:48:30] 
[18:48:30] + Processing work unit
[18:48:30] Core required: FahCore_78.exe


Man beachte Server does not have record of this unit...
Was zur Hölle habe ich da wohl berechnen lassen???


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (6. Oktober 2009)

schrotflinte56 schrieb:


> [...] das ich in den letzten 371 tagen ganze 5288 kWh verbraucht haben soll


Das ist immer noch wenig im Vergleich zu den über 11.000 kWh von ghostadmin. OK, der heizt auch mit Strom.

Ich habe mal gelesen, dass es 2 ct kostet, in einem AKW eine kWh zu produzieren. Trotzdem müssen wir 20 ct zahlen, die Kraftwerksbetreiber verdienen sich eine goldene Nase daran. Da kann was nicht stimmen.
Wenn der Strom nur 2 ct kosten würde, würden mehr Leute falten und es gäbe früher ein Alzheimermedikament.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (7. Oktober 2009)

Hey Jever, Nachrichten ausnahmsweise mal geschaut und nicht getickert bekommen .
Habs vorhin im zufällich im TV gelesen, ist echt ne Schweinerei. Die ham im Letzten Jahr den Saft noch 8,5% teurer verkauft bekommen. Und Heut setzen sie unsre Kosten hoch *verschwörung*.
Und dann erst die Sache mit den KKWs. "Buuuuuh" macht sie aus und baut sie ab -.-. Was soll das? Frage ich mich, es müssen doch soviel von denen betriebsbereit sein, dass wir im Notfall unsern "Strom" noch ins netz speisen können wenns mal mit dem Wind oder was auch immer nich klappt.
"gegen Atomstrom"  und wenn wir keinen mehr produziern sollten, nadann kaufen wir ihn eben noch teurer von den Franzosen und ihren KKWs. Echt lächerlich.
Musste mal raus .  könnt ihr ruhig ignorieren.


----------



## madgerrit39 (7. Oktober 2009)

Kauft Hamster!!!!!!!!!!

Die Energiequelle der Zukunft.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (7. Oktober 2009)

Denk bloß an all das CO*tieeeefe*2 was die produzieren würden .

Edit:

Obwohl.....lecker hamster süß-sauer .


----------



## madgerrit39 (7. Oktober 2009)

wie damals Paul Panzer... Katze dünsten... soooooooooooo arschlustig.


----------



## nfsgame (7. Oktober 2009)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Edit:
> 
> Obwohl.....lecker hamster süß-sauer .



Jaaa, das kann schon schmecken .


----------



## The Master of MORARE (7. Oktober 2009)

Hab ich aber noch nicht kosten können  und wird auch nich in meinem Magen landen.
War hier aber beim "Australier", lecker Känguru-, Strauß- und Krokodil-Steaks :Ugly:.


----------



## CrashStyle (7. Oktober 2009)

Ist in dem neuen Nvidia treiber das OPEN CL jetzt drine oder hab ich mich verlesen?


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (7. Oktober 2009)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Und dann erst die Sache mit den KKWs. "Buuuuuh" macht sie aus und baut sie ab -.-. Was soll das? Frage ich mich, es müssen doch soviel von denen betriebsbereit sein, dass wir im Notfall unsern "Strom" noch ins netz speisen können wenns mal mit dem Wind oder was auch immer nich klappt.


Ich finde, man sollte erstmal alle Kohlekraftwerke abreißen und durch erneuerbare Energien ersetzen, aber früher oder später wären auch die AKWs dran.

Erneuerbare Energien können eine gute Versorgungssicherheit gewährleisten.
Sonnenkollektoren mit Wärmespeicher (wie z.B. bei Desertec) produzieren 24/7 Strom, haben eine ziemlich konstante Leistung und ein paar Wolken machen auch nicht viel aus.
Normale Photovoltaikanlagen laufen tagsüber, wenn die Menschen wach sind und Strom verbrauchen.
Wenn viel Wind weht, kann man den Strom billiger anbieten, sodass die Leute Stromfresser bevorzugt zu diesen Zeiten laufen lassen. Überschüssige Energie wird gespeichert, z.B. in Form von Wasserstoff oder in Pump-/Druckluftspeichern.
Gasturbinenkraftwerke sind sehr flexibel. Man kann sie gut mit Biogas betreiben.





madgerrit39 schrieb:


> Kauft Hamster!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Die Energiequelle der Zukunft.


Da gab es auch mal eine News, dass das jemand machen wollte. Wenn du das Hamsterfutter direkt in einem Biomassekraftwerk verbrennst, kriegst du sicher viel mehr Strom.


----------



## Henninges (7. Oktober 2009)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Erneuerbare Energien *können* eine gute Versorgungssicherheit gewährleisten...


 
wenn da nur nicht die ganzen lobbyisten wären...


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (7. Oktober 2009)

Henninges schrieb:


> wenn da nur nicht die ganzen lobbyisten wären...


Du kannst jederzeit zu einem Ökostromanbieter wechseln. Dann schädigt die Falterei nicht die Umwelt und du hast volle Versorgungssicherheit, obwohl du dich von den Atom-/Kohlelobbyisten unabhängig machst.


----------



## Henninges (7. Oktober 2009)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Du kannst jederzeit zu einem Ökostromanbieter wechseln...


 
hey, danke für den link, hab mir da mal direkt das "infopaket" bestellt...


----------



## The Master of MORARE (7. Oktober 2009)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Ist in dem neuen Nvidia treiber das OPEN CL jetzt drine oder hab ich mich verlesen?



So wie ich das verstanden habe bietet NV ne Art Entwicklungspaket auf ihrer Seite an, im (ganz neuen)Treiber müsste dann doch theoretisch die Unterstützung implementiert worden sein.
Jedch muss die HW kompatibel sein.

Die (BZW EINER) OpenCL unterstützenden GPU3 ClientEn können (bzw könnten und sollten auch gerne vorher schon) mit dem Fermi Release kommen.


----------



## CrashStyle (7. Oktober 2009)

Aso^^ Fehlen die clients och von Standford???



The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> So wie ich das verstanden habe bietet NV ne Art Entwicklungspaket auf ihrer Seite an, im (ganz neuen)Treiber müsste dann doch theoretisch die Unterstützung implementiert worden sein.
> Jedch muss die HW kompatibel sein.
> 
> Die (BZW EINER) OpenCL unterstützenden GPU3 ClientEn können (bzw könnten und sollten auch gerne vorher schon) mit dem Fermi Release kommen.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (7. Oktober 2009)

JAP, sonst wär ja schon ein riesen aufschrei durch alle foren gegangen!
Mal ne frage von mir:
Müsste es:
- Einen neuen GPU3 Clienten geben, der OpenCL wie eine Art Befehlssatzerweiterung wie SSE bei den CPUs nutzt geben.
- Oder halt Unterschiedliche Cores oder bibliotheken für verschiedene Architekturen oder Cipsätze?


----------



## Doandu (7. Oktober 2009)

@moare: Ich stimme dir bei den AKW's zu. 10-15 Jahre können sie ja noch laufen, wenn wir dann sowieso den teureren Akw-Strom vom Ausland kaufen würden. (Unsere AKW's sind sowieso sicherer).Früher oder später, wenn das Netzt richtig von erneuerbaren Energien versorgt wird, kann man sie dann abschalten. Dazu muss das ganze aber noch viel mehr gefördert werden (Trauriger Blick auf die Deutsche Schuldenuhr)

Aber unser "lieber" Staat baut ja teilweise noch Kohlekraftwerke, welche die größten Dreckschleudern sind ....


----------



## MESeidel (7. Oktober 2009)

Doandu schrieb:


> @moare: Ich stimme dir bei den AKW's zu. 10-15 Jahre können sie ja noch laufen, wenn wir dann sowieso den teureren Akw-Strom vom Ausland kaufen würden.* (Unsere AKW's sind sowieso sicherer)*.Früher oder später, wenn das Netzt richtig von erneuerbaren Energien versorgt wird, kann man sie dann abschalten. Dazu muss das ganze aber noch viel mehr gefördert werden (Trauriger Blick auf die Deutsche Schuldenuhr)



Vergiss nicht, dass die großen Energiekonzerne die ältesten AKWs weiter betreiben möchten.
Nicht die Jungen.
Im Gegenteil sind sie bereit die neueren Still zu legen, wenn sie dafür die Laufzeiten der "Maroden" verlängern dürfen.
Dazu zählen auch welche, mit mehreren Zwischenfällen...


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (7. Oktober 2009)

Am besten wäre es, wenn alle auf Ökostrom umsteigen würden. Dann könnten die Energiekonzerne ihre Kohlekraftwerke grad wieder abreißen.


----------



## Doandu (7. Oktober 2009)

deswegen soll die neue Regierung (wer es noch nicht mitbekommen hat CDU/CSU + FDP )

genau dort einschreiten und entsprechende Regelungen finden.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (7. Oktober 2009)

Fürs F@H-Teamhaus waren ja auch Sachen wie Photovoltaik und ein BHKW geplant.
Man könnte den Thread mal wieder ausgraben.


----------



## Doandu (7. Oktober 2009)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Fürs F@H-Teamhaus waren ja auch Sachen wie Photovoltaik und ein BHKW geplant.
> Man könnte den Thread mal wieder ausgraben.




genau, die Planungen haben mir sehr gut gefallen^^
habe mich sehr über die Fantasie von uns gewundert


----------



## The Master of MORARE (7. Oktober 2009)

Doandu schrieb:


> @moare: Ich stimme dir bei den AKW's zu. 10-15 Jahre können sie ja noch laufen, wenn wir dann sowieso den teureren Akw-Strom vom Ausland kaufen würden. (Unsere AKW's sind sowieso sicherer).Früher oder später, wenn das Netzt richtig von erneuerbaren Energien versorgt wird, kann man sie dann abschalten. Dazu muss das ganze aber noch viel mehr gefördert werden (Trauriger Blick auf die Deutsche Schuldenuhr)
> 
> Aber unser "lieber" Staat baut ja teilweise noch Kohlekraftwerke, welche die größten Dreckschleudern sind ....



Endlich mal jemand der wenigstens meine Sichtweise versteht!
Aber wenn die Kohlekraftwerke nen Ordentlichen Filter haben, dann ists auch bei denen kein Problem mitter Verpestung durch Feinstaub oder was auch immer .


----------



## Doandu (7. Oktober 2009)

dass wird den Energiemultis aber wieder zu teuer sein^^

Für Autos, Privathäuser ... gibt es eine Menge strenger Umweltregeln, aber was macht die Industrie/Wirtschaft???

Sie sind die größten Verschmutzer und blasen alles so in die Luft!


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (7. Oktober 2009)

Doandu schrieb:


> genau, die Planungen haben mir sehr gut gefallen^^
> habe mich sehr über die Fantasie von uns gewundert


Besonders gut ist dieser Beitrag:


Standeck schrieb:


> Jo, das wäre schon cool. Aber stellt euch mal vor wie wir auf Leute wirken würden die keine Ahnung haben was folding ist!  Die Nachbarn, alte Bauer´s Leut die nicht mal nen PC daheim haben. Und da im Nachbar Haus wohnen Leute die die ganze Wohnung voller Rechner stehen haben, die ne extra Starkstrom Leitung und ein Kraftwerk haben nur um ihre Computer dauernd laufen zu lassen. LOL. "Schauts eich moi de Gspinnaten o. Hocka an ganzen Tag in der Bude und dengan Falten, sogns. Was dengas den Falten, ha? Eanere Hemadn und Hosn oder Was?"


----------



## Doandu (7. Oktober 2009)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Besonders gut ist dieser Beitrag:




der Hammer 

gut dass ich aus bayern komm und das versteht *lach*


----------



## The Master of MORARE (7. Oktober 2009)

Zu geil, ich komm zwar aus dem Noardn aber ich versteh das trotzdem  .


----------



## Doandu (7. Oktober 2009)

echt? wow

da hast du was voraus. In meiner Klasse z.B. versteht kaum einer Bayerisch


----------



## The Master of MORARE (7. Oktober 2009)

Weiß ich doch net , aber wenn mans ließt isses doch einfach O.o! Und wenn man es übertrieben akzentuiert und kantig ausspricht ist es halt wieder normales hochdeutsch.


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Oktober 2009)

> "Schauts eich moi de Gspinnaten o. Hocka an ganzen Tag in der Bude und dengan Falten, sogns. Was dengas den Falten, ha? Eanere Hemadn und Hosn oder Was?"



 *MUAHAHAHAHA* 

btw. versteh ich als Kuhschweizer auch - ist fast wie "Berndeutsch"


----------



## TECRIDER (8. Oktober 2009)

Das ist echt der Knaller!!!
Ich habe schon lange nicht mehr so köstlich gelacht ))


----------



## nfsgame (8. Oktober 2009)

Wie kommste darauf das das nur bayern verstehen () ?


----------



## The Ian (8. Oktober 2009)

also ich verstehs nicht^^...jedenfalls nicht zu 100% den rest kann man sich ja denken


----------



## nfsgame (8. Oktober 2009)

Achso: Glückwunsch für die 10Mille, Bumblebee .

Ich hatte die Nacht ne Zwangsfaltunterbrechung. Wir hatten hier ein Unwetter das hab ich noch nicht gesehen, es war um 2uhr nachts taghell. Meine Fensterdichtung im Büro hat dem ganzen nicht standgehalten und ich hatte Landunter . Jetzt ist aber wieder trockengelegt und das Falten wieder angeschmissen .


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Oktober 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Achso: Glückwunsch für die 10Mille, Bumblebee .


 
Heisshaftigen Dank, mein Freund



nfsgame schrieb:


> Ich hatte die Nacht ne Zwangsfaltunterbrechung. Wir hatten hier ein Unwetter das hab ich noch nicht gesehen, es war um 2uhr nachts taghell. Meine Fensterdichtung im Büro hat dem ganzen nicht standgehalten und ich hatte Landunter . Jetzt ist aber wieder trockengelegt und das Falten wieder angeschmissen .


 
Versteh ich nicht warum du wegen dem Wasser unterbrochen hast
Für solche Situationen gibt es doch spezielle Clients
Am Besten ist die SMP 2665 - p2665_IBX *in water* 

Ernsthaft, ich bin froh ist nicht mehr passiert


----------



## Doandu (8. Oktober 2009)

The Ian schrieb:


> also ich verstehs nicht^^...jedenfalls nicht zu 100% den rest kann man sich ja denken




da haben wir schon der ersten^^

HGW Bumblebee


----------



## nfsgame (8. Oktober 2009)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ernsthaft, ich bin froh ist nicht mehr passiert


Zum glück hat mein Xaser VI ca. 3cm luft zwischen Füßen und Gehäuseboden. Sonst wärs knapp geworden, sehr knapp.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (8. Oktober 2009)

lol, ich hatte mein Fenster absichtlich offen gelassen und den deckel vom falte abgenommen  zum glück ist hier aber alles trocken.
btw bin wd aus dresden.


----------



## nfsgame (8. Oktober 2009)

Ah, welcome back.
Dein Falter hatte nur wenig leerlauf. Hab ihn nen paarmal wieder "gerettet".


----------



## nichtraucher91 (8. Oktober 2009)

Doandu schrieb:


> der Hammer
> 
> gut dass ich aus bayern komm und das versteht *lach*



Dat versteh ik och als berliner-magdeburcher^^

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## lordraphael (8. Oktober 2009)

Hui hab grad gesehen habs in das Ranking der neuen pcghx geschafft 

Folding FTW 

mfg
lord


----------



## nfsgame (8. Oktober 2009)

So, hab gerade den KlawWarYoshi bzw. seine beiden GTX260 gefaltet . 12k erstmal dazu. SMP mitm Q9550 kommt auch noch.


----------



## Gast3737 (8. Oktober 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Achso: Glückwunsch für die 10Mille, Bumblebee.


ebenbürdig Verneig:


----------



## JayxG (9. Oktober 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Achso: Glückwunsch für die 10Mille, Bumblebee . ...


  Glückwunsch auch von meiner Seite 

P.S. werd wohl diese WE meinen ersten M(io)eilenstein erreichen ...   (das heisst Party^^)


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Oktober 2009)

Heftigste Danksagung nochmal


----------



## CrashStyle (9. Oktober 2009)

Bin wieder aktiv XD

Auch von mir Herzlichen Glühstrumpf!


----------



## The Master of MORARE (9. Oktober 2009)

Yeah^^.
GW! Nächste woche bin ich dann auch dran mit der1. Mille .


----------



## The Ian (9. Oktober 2009)

und ich auch...mensch da machen wir dann ne millionenparty^^


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (9. Oktober 2009)

Ich muss noch länger auf meine erste Million warten.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (9. Oktober 2009)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Ich muss noch länger auf meine erste Million warten.




Willkommen im Club 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Henninges (9. Oktober 2009)

The Ian schrieb:


> und ich auch...mensch da machen wir dann ne millionenparty^^


 
bin vermutlich auch mit dabei...


----------



## nfsgame (9. Oktober 2009)

Bei nem Kumpel Faltet jetzt auch ne GTX260. Knapp 8k ppd mehr .


----------



## klefreak (9. Oktober 2009)

für alle VM-Falter..

VMware Communities: VMware Workstation Release Candidate - October 2009

mfg Klemens



> *Aero support* for Windows 7 and Vista Guests!
> Windows 7 support (as a Host and Guest OS)
> *OpenGL and Shader Model 3.0* support for Windows guests
> *Create guests with Multi-core or 4-way CPUs and up to 32GB of Memory*
> ...


ps: lade gerade die 300mb variante und schau mir das mal an 

pps: VMware workstation 7 in public beta | PlanetVM

EDIT:

installation + RC-Serial funktioniert ohne Probleme
update der VMWare Tools funktioniert ..
bis zu 4x4 Cores pro vm, also auch ein I7 lässt sich super auslasten...
--> fehlermeldung wenn mehr Cores in einer VM als Physisch vorhanden ;(  

Dualmonitorsupport.. (siehe Grafik)
Funktionierendes switchen zw verschiedener VM's mittels Win7-Superbar..
Aerosupport kann ihc nicht testen, da ich derzeit kein WIn7-VM habe..
...


----------



## nfsgame (9. Oktober 2009)

Na, wer sieht den Unterschied ?


----------



## klefreak (9. Oktober 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Na, wer sieht den Unterschied ?



4kern smp auf deinem Q6700?


----------



## The Ian (9. Oktober 2009)

fail...die 8 k mehr durch die 260


----------



## nichtraucher91 (9. Oktober 2009)

denke eher die GTX260

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## AMD_Killer (9. Oktober 2009)

denke ich auch


----------



## klefreak (9. Oktober 2009)

^^ Sorry, aber ihr denkt einfach zu viel für mich


----------



## nfsgame (9. Oktober 2009)

GTX260 ist richtig  . Der SMP lief ja schon länger. Der macht wenn Firefox nicht läuft auch mal gerne seine 5500PPD .


----------



## Rick (9. Oktober 2009)

ich reihe mich mal bei den Nochlängeraufdimillewartern ein.
jever du bist ja nicht besonders viel vor mir.^^


----------



## nfsgame (9. Oktober 2009)

Ich soll euch alle schön von The MAster of MORARE grüßen, das Unwetter hat in halb Braunschweig das Internet und Telefon lahmgelegt (Blitzeinschlag in die Verteilerstelle). Wird wohl noch nen bisschen dauert eh er sich wieder melden wird. Halte euch aufm laufenden. Handynetze funktionieren ja noch .


----------



## Gohan (9. Oktober 2009)

Hey, kleine Meldung von meiner Seite.

Mein Rechner schaltet sich in letzter Zeit immer wieder aus, zack und weg. Ma beim Booten, ma nach 30 mins... Bin am Rumsuchen woran es leigt. Grakas hab ich durchprobiert. HDDs sinds auch nich. Teste grad den Ram durch. Netzteil rennt im anderen PC durch.

Glaub ja persönlich es liegt am MoBo (MSI P7N SLI). Oder noch die CPU (nur warum sollte er sich da ausschalten und nich aufhängen).

Naja, sobald ich den Fehler gefunden habe Punkte ich wieder mit...

Frohes Falten!


----------



## Fate T.H (9. Oktober 2009)

@klefreak

Is jetzt nicht war oder das die VMware 7 nur 4 Kerne pro VM erlaubt oder ?

So langsam bin ich der meinung die sollten das Produkt einstellen.


----------



## klefreak (10. Oktober 2009)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> @klefreak
> 
> Is jetzt nicht war oder das die VMware 7 nur 4 Kerne pro VM erlaubt oder ?
> 
> So langsam bin ich der meinung die sollten das Produkt einstellen.



naja, du kannst ne VM machen welche ein Multisockel system erzeugt, also in deinem Falle einfach 2x4 einstellen und schon hast du deine 8 Kerne beschäftigt.. ( in der theorie ; 4sockelx4kerne macht 16!!)
--> ich teste gerade ne win7 isntallation auf einem 4x1core system; bekomme nen warnhinweis dass ich physisch nur einen sockel habe, aber mal schaun was dann dabei rauskommt 

mfg klemens

ps: ja auch 8cores oder mehr pro vm wären schon wichtig dank I7
pps: eventuell funktioniert ja der quadcoremod der VM6.5 auch als hexa oder octacoremod bei der VM7?? (kann das aber nciht testen da ich nur nen q9559 habe)


----------



## Fate T.H (10. Oktober 2009)

Wenn ich manuell per Dateiänderung auf 8 CPU gehe zeigt VMware es zwar an startet aber die VM nicht mehr dann, das gleiche wenn ich es auf 2x4 stelle.


----------



## klefreak (10. Oktober 2009)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Wenn ich manuell per Dateiänderung auf 8 CPU gehe zeigt VMware es zwar an startet aber die VM nicht mehr dann, das gleiche wenn ich es auf 2x4 stelle.



das ist komisch, mein gerade fertig gewordenes WIn7 zeigt mir bei der Variante 4sockelx1core nur 2 Kerne im Taskmanager an, wahrscheinlich kann WIn7-ultimate nur 2sockelsysteme verwalten..??

Teste eventuell mal mit einer unter VM7 neugemachten Virtuellen maschine/ bzw eventuell kann man die vorhandene VM "upgraden" auf version7??

in den screens kann man sehen, dass ich meine 4 Kerne konfigurieren kann wie ich will, außer halt die 2sockel Begrenzung von win7ultimate
...
mfg Klemens

ps: die 2x4 EInstellung machst du manuell in der config oder über das Programm??


----------



## Fate T.H (10. Oktober 2009)

Das 2x4 meine ich nur über das Programm versucht zu haben.
Soweit ich weiß beherscht nur die Servervariante von Windows mehr als 2 Sockel.


----------



## klefreak (10. Oktober 2009)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Das 2x4 meine ich nur über das Programm versucht zu haben.
> Soweit ich weiß beherscht nur die Servervariante von Windows mehr als 2 Sockel.



habe mich gerade mal mittels Firefoxsuche durch die releasnotes gesucht und folgendes gefunden:


> *Multi-Core and Four-Way SMP Support *— Support for multi-core processors and four-way SMP allows users to take advantage of the processing power of computers running multiple processors or multi-core processors like the new Intel i7. VMware Workstation Release Candidate allows you to create and run virtual machines with a total of four processor cores, which can consist of four single-core processors, two dual-core processors, or one quad-core processor.


klingt als ob du mit deiner max4cores restriktion recht hast..  

mfg klemens mal schauen ob man noch was anderes findet; eventuell auch nur ne restriktion der RCversion (die VM-Hardwareversion lautet ja "6.5-7" eventuell kommen erweiterte Cores erst mit einer finalen 7er oder mit einer kommenden Version wobei es schon ein Armutszeugnis ist, wenn hier solche restriktionen gegeben sind...
VMware Workstation 7.0, VMware Player 3.0, and VMware ACE 2.6 Release Candidate Release Notes
VMware Communities: VMware Workstation 7.0 Release Candidate User's Manual

EDIT: zumindest Aero funktioniert jetzt in der VM, jedoch bringt uns das beim falten nichts ;(
EDIT2: dank dem neuen VMware Player3 kann man zumindest auch Quadcore VM's offiziell und gratis nutzen?? das sollte man testen, dann bringt die neue Version zumindest etwas..


----------



## Fate T.H (10. Oktober 2009)

Nun laut Forum von VMware sollte man es in der config ändern können da dort einer gefragt hat betreffend der kommenden 6-Cores von AMD.
Es ging ihm darum weil er sich ein Dualsystem basteln wollte aber man in der auswahl nicht
auf 2x6 stellen kann.

Naja gesagt getan und bei mir auf 2x4 aber irgendwie zeigt mit das Prog den mittelfinger dann.
Tja ist echt ein armutszeugnis von VMware mitllerweile.


----------



## klefreak (10. Oktober 2009)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Nun laut Forum von VMware sollte man es in der config ändern können da dort einer gefragt hat betreffend der kommenden 6-Cores von AMD.
> Es ging ihm darum weil er sich ein Dualsystem basteln wollte aber man in der auswahl nicht
> auf 2x6 stellen kann.
> 
> ...



bisher hab ich gefundne, dass in einem Gast nur 4 Kerne unterstützt werden, man jedoch mit mehr Kernen einfahc die VM's besser verteilen kann, wie schon von dir gesagt, ein Armutszeugnis seitens VMWare, dass es hier ein Limit gibt..
ps: eventuell kommt ja schnell eine Workstation 7.1 welche dann erweiterte Cores unterstützt.. vorerst kann man sich ein upgrade sparen

der Player3 ist natürlich praktisch, da gratis, sofern er nun auch quadcorevm's abspielen kann..


----------



## CrashStyle (10. Oktober 2009)

So ist die gpu-client cfg doch gut!?

Könnt ihr mir sagen ob ich eine GTX 285 + eine 9800GX2 falten lassen kann? Oder geht das nicht wegen unterschiedlichen chips?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Henninges (10. Oktober 2009)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir sagen ob ich eine GTX 285 + eine 9800GX2 falten lassen kann? Oder geht das nicht wegen unterschiedlichen chips?


 
lass die finger davon...egal welche kombination du versuchst, eine karte hat immer das nachsehen und bringt kaum punkte...hab das spiel mit g80+g92 schon durch...mischbestückung von gleicher chipfamilie ist möglich, aber auch nicht immer unproblematisch ( unterschiedliche shaderanzahl ).


----------



## CrashStyle (10. Oktober 2009)

hmmm dan nur die 2*9800GX2 laufen lassen? Müsste dan woll erstmal die eine 9800gx2 laufen lassen!


----------



## Henninges (10. Oktober 2009)

versuch erstmal die eine gx² zum falten zu bringen, dann die zweite dazu...glaub mir, mischbestückung ist für'n popo...


----------



## CrashStyle (10. Oktober 2009)

Da werd ich die 285 zum zocken benutzen udn die 9800GX2 falten lassen!


----------



## Doandu (10. Oktober 2009)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Da werd ich die 285 zum zocken benutzen udn die 9800GX2 falten lassen!




bevor du dich zu Tode rätselst, welche du für was einsetzt, habe ich nen Vorschlag.

benutze den einen Kern von der GX2 zum zocken, den anderen zum falten (keine Ahnung wie das geht)

und gibt mir die 285er  *grins* bekommst auch ne GTS250^^


----------



## CrashStyle (12. Oktober 2009)

Das mal GTX285+9800GX2




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SilentKilla (12. Oktober 2009)

Mhh...jetzt hat man mich wohl auf Platz 3 verdrängt.


----------



## CrashStyle (12. Oktober 2009)

So schau imom bei mir aus^^

Warum die GPU1 (GTX285) so warm wen sie nicht faltet? Und die 9800GX2 im vergleich so kühl wo faltet heitz die so arg!?


----------



## Owly-K (12. Oktober 2009)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Warum die GPU1 (GTX285) so warm wen sie nicht faltet?


Ist bei mir genau so. Die Lüftersteuerung kühlt das Ding im Idle immer so auf etwa 80° runter, dann wird die Drehzahl gesenkt und die Temp. gehalten.

Kommen wir nun zu etwas völlig anderem: Ich bin noch mal unter die Top 20 Producer gerutscht! Schade, demnächst fällt mein Faltrechner ein oder zwei Tage aus, dann bin ich sicher wieder draußen  Aber dafür kehrt er dann teilwassergekühlt zurück.


----------



## Stergi (12. Oktober 2009)

was soll ich denn sagen? mein pc leistet zu wenig und ist zuwenig an um abzusahnen -.-


----------



## The Ian (12. Oktober 2009)

hier geht es immernoch darum gutes zu tun und das ist kein wettkampf....


----------



## Owly-K (12. Oktober 2009)

Doch, durch die Vergabe von Punkten und die Einrichtung von Teams wurde es ganz bewusst dazu gemacht. Ohne diesen Schw***vergleich gäbe es für einige bestimmt auch keine Motivation, an F@H teilzunehmen. Du und ich würden wohl auch so mitmachen, aber ich kann mich nicht davon freisprechen, mich über die Punkte zu freuen.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (13. Oktober 2009)

Owly-K schrieb:


> Doch, durch die Vergabe von Punkten und die Einrichtung von Teams wurde es ganz bewusst dazu gemacht. Ohne diesen Schw***vergleich gäbe es für einige bestimmt auch keine Motivation, an F@H teilzunehmen. Du und ich würden wohl auch so mitmachen, aber ich kann mich nicht davon freisprechen, mich über die Punkte zu freuen.


 
Jap, hat wohl wirklich nen großen Teil dazu beigetragen.
Doch das mit den Punkten ist auch allein schon zu "Diagnosezwecken" gut. Ich für meinen Teil merke daran zum beispiel hauptsächlich, wieviele EUEs ([verdammte 353er] und somit Leerlauf) ich am Tag hab und wieviele Sicherheitsclienten ich parat haben muss. Außerdem Spielt da mein Vater noch ne Rolle, der immer Abends den Router abbaut .
Man merkt somit ja auch noch, dass es ab und zu andere (neue) WUs gibt, wir müssen also etwas geschafft haben , und das ist jawohl ein guter Ansporn um weiter zu helfen.

EDIT:

So mal btw: Hatte ne Halbe Woche Leerlauf -.- Darth Vaderfone hat Arcor auf seine seite der Macht gezogen und irgend ein DAU hat die Kabel falsch gesteckt . Somit hieß es 4 Tage weder Netz noch Telefon im Umkreis von nem Kilometer! Ich wohn direkt am Knoten, nu hab ich statt DSL 16000Down/500 oder 700Up ganze 19000Down und 950Up .


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (13. Oktober 2009)

Ich fahre heute zu meinen Großeltern und komme erst am Freitag wieder, für die Zeit muss ich leider eine Faltpause einlegen. Ab Freitag bin ich aber wieder dabei und werde vorübergehend zusätzlich mit einem i7 und einer GTX 285 falten.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (13. Oktober 2009)

Na das ist doch mal n Wort , die Ruhe vor dem Sturm.
Ne schöne Zeit wünsch' ich .


----------



## The Ian (13. Oktober 2009)

warum zur hölle bauen den die eltern den router ab? um zu vermeiden dass du faltest, oder generell?


----------



## CrashStyle (13. Oktober 2009)

Hab festgestellt das die 9800GX2 ohne dummys wesentlich weniger punkte macht und ich jetzt auf die dummy lieferung warten mus^^ Dabei hatt sie grad eine 1888Punkte WU  die lass ich noch laufen dan darf erstmal die GTX 285 weiter machen bis die dummys da sind.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (13. Oktober 2009)

Meine Eltern bauen den Router nicht ab, aber ich habe die Anweisung, ihn nachts auszuschalten, um Strom zu sparen. Manchmal halte ich mich dran, manchmal nicht. 
Meine Mutter lässt DVB-C-Receiver, DVD-Rekorder, einen seit Jahren unbenutzten Videorekorder und weitere Geräte ständig im Standby und benutzt ineffiziente Glühbirnen, aber wegen einem Router heult sie rum. 


Wenn ich Glück habe, kann ich in Zukunft noch einen Phenom II X4 955 BE und eine HD 4850 falten lassen. Schade, dass ich den i7 und die GTX 285 nur ca. eine Woche lang falten lassen kann.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (13. Oktober 2009)

The Ian schrieb:


> warum zur hölle bauen den die eltern den router ab? um zu vermeiden dass du faltest, oder generell?


 
Generell -.-''.
Sie sind der Ansicht ich säße hier die Ganze Nacht vorm PC (vorallem in der Woche ).
Dabei weiß ich doch dass man auch etwas Schlaf benötigt .
Mitlerweile denke ich, dass sie es wegen meines kleinen Bruders (OK er is 15 ) machen - Der baut nur Sch**** !


----------



## nfsgame (13. Oktober 2009)

Juhu! 9k ppd  . Ich hoffe ich schaff heut noch die fünfstellige PPD .

Achso welcome back Theo .


----------



## CrashStyle (13. Oktober 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Juhu! 9k ppd  . Ich hoffe ich schaff heut noch die fünfstellige PPD .
> 
> Achso welcome back Theo .



Mit was den? HAst was neues?


----------



## nfsgame (13. Oktober 2009)

Mit dem was auf den Screenshots auf einer der letzten Seiten zu sehen ist .


----------



## Stergi (13. Oktober 2009)

menno will auch meine 260 hatte scheiß 1800er WU's drauf die die Graka net ausgelastet haben... so ineffektive WUs hatte ich noch nie...


----------



## The Master of MORARE (13. Oktober 2009)

Niumms positiv, einfach noch ne 353er drauf xDDD


----------



## Stergi (13. Oktober 2009)

tu ich auch... aber meine graka hatte wohl irgendwie auch beim neuen treiber gwesponnen ... mit 353 nur 500 ppd -.- mal schaun wie es jezzt iast


----------



## The Master of MORARE (13. Oktober 2009)

Au das schon ganzschön "buggy" .


----------



## Stergi (13. Oktober 2009)

jo jetzt hat win7 nach deinstallation des treibers automatisch den vorherigen wieder augespielt und nun gehts wieder rund  6224ppd  auf standarttakt sogar glaub ich ... dann kann ich den wieder hochschrauben


----------



## Stergi (13. Oktober 2009)

kann man nicht den clienten dazu zwingen 353er WU's zu nehmen?


----------



## The Master of MORARE (13. Oktober 2009)

Neeee, das geht nach wie vor nicht! Ich bin zu Beispiel froh wenn die 353er überhaupt laufen (ich glaube das hab ich schon öfters offenbart ).


----------



## Stergi (13. Oktober 2009)

nja habe mir für die nacht nun 2 787er angelacht  löaufen mit insgesamt 6749ppd
der SMP macht mal wieder nur probs ( musste PC neustarten und nun hat der seine daten net wieder zusammengefunden... und nun suchtder sich mal wieder tot nach den servern von stanford -.-


----------



## Chrissyx (13. Oktober 2009)

Juhu, Top 300! Nächster Halt: Top 200.


----------



## TECRIDER (14. Oktober 2009)

Bin da. Du auch?


----------



## Fate T.H (14. Oktober 2009)

Klar kann ich schauen ob ich probs haben werde mit der HDAV aber
denke weniger weil in dem Link alle in dem zussamenhang mit Vista SP2 lag
und ich nutze Windows 7 als Betriebsystem.

So nun aber erstmal paar Stunden schalfen gehen. ^^


----------



## TECRIDER (14. Oktober 2009)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Klar kann ich schauen ob ich probs haben werde mit der HDAV aber
> denke weniger weil in dem Link alle in dem zussamenhang mit Vista SP2 lag
> und ich nutze Windows 7 als Betriebsystem.
> 
> So nun aber erstmal paar Stunden schalfen gehen. ^^


 
Na ich wünsche dir ja das alles glatt geht.

Dann Schlaf mal schön.

Grüße, Teci


----------



## CrashStyle (14. Oktober 2009)

Es läuft und läuft wunder bar! Nur die Zwei 9800GX2 müssen jetzt noch auf ihren einsatz warten.

http://www.abload.de/img/ppdm83f.jpg


----------



## TECRIDER (14. Oktober 2009)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Es läuft und läuft wunder bar! Nur die Zwei 9800GX2 müssen jetzt noch auf ihren einsatz warten.
> 
> http://www.abload.de/img/ppdm83f.jpg


 
Meine GTS250 macht in meinem Zweitrechner mit ner 787WU knappe 6300PPD


----------



## AMD_Killer (14. Oktober 2009)

Meine  GTX 285 faltet gerade in diesem Augenblick auch eine 787WU mit 9188PPD


----------



## nfsgame (14. Oktober 2009)

Joa an sich ist das Ergebniss für die Graka nen bisschen mager . 
Und du willst uns doch nichtetwa erzählen das du vergessen hast wie man hier im Forum Bilder hochlädt!?


----------



## TECRIDER (14. Oktober 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Joa an sich ist das Ergebniss für die Graka nen bisschen mager .
> Und du willst uns doch nichtetwa erzählen das du vergessen hast wie man hier im Forum Bilder hochlädt!?


 
Hallo nfsgame,

ich habe auf meinem Zweitrechner solche Tools nicht installiert.

Ein Blankes OS 
und GPU2 nen Virenscanner und das wars.


----------



## Bumblebee (14. Oktober 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Joa an sich ist das Ergebniss für die Graka nen bisschen mager .


 
Nicht unbedingt
Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass verschiedene Projekte auch verschiedene ppd ergeben - auch wenn sie nominal "gleich" sind


----------



## AMD_Killer (14. Oktober 2009)

Es geht ja auch dadrum das es im vergleich zu anderen Graka bei selben wu's mager ist.


----------



## Bumblebee (14. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe mich ev. nicht klar ausgedrückt...

Das *Projekt 5787* bringt mir (mit einer 8800GT@OC) rund 5100 ppd
Das Projekt * 5788* nur rund 4800 ppd
Das Projekt * 5790* dagegen rund 5200 ppd

Auch diese beiden sind "787er"

Ausserdem wird die Faltleistung natürlich auch noch von diversen anderen Faktoren beeinflusst
- Prozessorauslastung - bei hoher Auslastung (zb. wenn noch eine SMP mitläuft) sinkt die GPU-Leistung etwas
- PCI_E 2.0 x16 ist etwas schneller als alles "kleinere"

um nur 2 Faktoren anzuführen


----------



## AMD_Killer (14. Oktober 2009)

ok das ist jetz klar. Kann das aber einen so großen Leistungsunterschied machen.


----------



## nfsgame (14. Oktober 2009)

TECRIDER schrieb:


> Hallo nfsgame,
> 
> ich habe auf meinem Zweitrechner solche Tools nicht installiert.
> 
> ...


Ich meinte CS über dir .


----------



## TECRIDER (15. Oktober 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ich meinte CS über dir .


 
OK, ich habs mir fast schon gedacht.


----------



## CrashStyle (15. Oktober 2009)

Update:


----------



## Fate T.H (15. Oktober 2009)

Sollte eine GTX285 bei einer 353er WU nicht mehr PPD schaffen ?
Meine nur weil das ja schon meine GTX275 macht.


----------



## CrashStyle (15. Oktober 2009)

Noch mehr! Ich muss das zu sagen das kein reiner falt pc der seine ruhe hatt. Bin mit dem im internet chate mit dem usw. Nur zum zocken mach ich den client aus!


----------



## The Ian (15. Oktober 2009)

so ises bei mir auch...ich erreiche äußerst selten meine angegebenen ppd...aber wayne


----------



## Fate T.H (15. Oktober 2009)

Jup noch mehr hier mal ein vergleich von mir. Die GPU musste natürlich andere sachen mitbearbeiten dank Aero
und hat auch keine volle CPU zu verfügung da noch 2 SMP mitlaufen.


----------



## The Ian (15. Oktober 2009)

aero kann man ja auch einfach abstellen...weiß ja nicht was das so an leistung schluckt


----------



## Fate T.H (15. Oktober 2009)

Klar kann man es abstellen aber ich will es nicht denn dann könnte ich mir genauso
gleich Windows Server oder Win98/Xp installieren. Ich mag einfach diese Effeckte ^^


----------



## The Ian (15. Oktober 2009)

hat schon mal jemand probiert, was das an leistung braucht?? weil kann mir nicht vorstellen ,dass das so krass ist


----------



## CrashStyle (15. Oktober 2009)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Klar kann man es abstellen aber ich will es nicht denn dann könnte ich mir genauso
> gleich Windows Server oder Win98/Xp installieren. Ich mag einfach diese Effeckte ^^




Will es am Game Pc auch net ausstellen das Aero! Also muss ich mit leben was ich an ppd bekoemm!


----------



## The Master of MORARE (15. Oktober 2009)

Hab das mal mit nem uralt Pentium D Toaster @4GHz getestet gehabt, erhöhte im vor sich hin idlen bei (leichter) Aero Beanspruchung die Auslastung um ca. 3-4% und Schnappte sich, wenn ich mich recht erinnere irgendwas über 70MB an Arbeitsspeicher. Ist aber wie gesagt länger her.


----------



## MESeidel (16. Oktober 2009)

AERO auf keine Fall deaktivieren mit nVidia Karte.
Das Systrem reagiert dann elends langsam und die PPD steigt nur minimal.

Zumindest war es noch beim 190.62 Treibern so.
Könnte sein NV hat's gefixed, aber ich denke eher nicht...


----------



## CrashStyle (16. Oktober 2009)

Gibt was neues! Was sagt ihr dazu^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Oktober 2009)

Dazu sage ich - du machst mit 4 (CPU-)SINGLE's (im Moment) gut 2200 PPD
Das ist nicht so übel - mit 1 SMP wärst du auch in der Gegend

Die PPD der GraKa (285GTX) ist nach wie vor eher submaximal - aber nicht übel
Die PPD der anderen GraKa (8600GTS) zieht auch noch etwas mit - nix exorbitantes

Alles in Allem nicht sooo übel - das Ganze 

Genug gesagt??


----------



## CrashStyle (16. Oktober 2009)

SMP hab ich versucht! alles gemacht wie im smp howto beschrieben. Der wollte nicht mal starten! Also hab ich mich entschieden 4 consolen zu machen, mit der GTX 285 sind standart taktraten also kein OC denke dafür super ppd oder nicht!?


----------



## The Ian (16. Oktober 2009)

7000ppd sind für ne gtx285 selbst @ stock bei ner 353er wu meines erachtens zu wenig...meine(ja gut die ist auch übertaktet) macht da bis zu 9800ppd...standart dann sicherlich weniger, aber 7000sind zu wenig...da wird was ausgebremst


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (16. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin wieder zuhause und kann weiter falten.


----------



## CrashStyle (16. Oktober 2009)

Was soll ich sagen! falte untere vista64 auf dem normalen zocke pc! Mit dem neuen treiber 191.07


----------



## nfsgame (16. Oktober 2009)

Hab die Anleitung fürn SMP-Client mal aktualisiert. Ich lebte irgendwie in dem Wahn das schon gemacht zu haben. 
Naja nach der Anleitung die jetzt drinnsteht sollte es funktionieren .


----------



## CrashStyle (16. Oktober 2009)

Hab jetzt 4 consolen laufen! Und der vorteil ich muss an dem PC von meinem Vater^^ Kein pc setzten!!!


----------



## nfsgame (16. Oktober 2009)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Hab jetzt 4 consolen laufen! Und der vorteil ich muss an dem PC von meinem Vater^^ Kein pc setzten!!!


Also den ersten Satz versteht man ja noch, aber was zum Teufel willst du uns mit dem Rest sagen ?


----------



## CrashStyle (16. Oktober 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Also den ersten Satz versteht man ja noch, aber was zum Teufel willst du uns mit dem Rest sagen ?



PW=Password sollte das heissen! Sry^^


----------



## DesGrauens (16. Oktober 2009)

The Ian schrieb:


> 7000ppd sind für ne gtx285 selbst @ stock bei ner 353er wu meines erachtens zu wenig...meine(ja gut die ist auch übertaktet) macht da bis zu 9800ppd...standart dann sicherlich weniger, aber 7000sind zu wenig...da wird was ausgebremst



jo glaube ich auch, meine 275gtx macht mit der wu nen tausender mehr.


----------



## CrashStyle (16. Oktober 2009)

Dan wird mein kaputt sein!^^


----------



## The Master of MORARE (16. Oktober 2009)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Dan wird mein kaputt sein!^^


 
Garnich gut O.o! Die Anbindung schon überprüft?

Nächstes Update kommt die 1. Mille .


----------



## CrashStyle (16. Oktober 2009)

anbindung? steckt richtig im slot!


----------



## TECRIDER (16. Oktober 2009)

DesGrauens schrieb:


> jo glaube ich auch, meine 275gtx macht mit der wu nen tausender mehr.



Da muß ich auch vollkommen Recht geben! Meine GTX275 macht da OC etwa 9200-9400 mit ner 353er WU.

Da kann was nicht stimmen

Hey, aber nicht das crashstyle deshalb jetzt nicht schlafen kann Warn Scherz.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (16. Oktober 2009)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> anbindung? steckt richtig im slot!


 
Also ich meinte eher die Anzahl der Lanes, die GPU-Z und dein Bios dir anzeigen. Bei mir ist die Anbindung mit 16 Lanes auch nur möglich, wenn der 1. PCI-Express-Slot mit ner Karte bestückt ist, welche die Bandbreite zu nutzen weiß.


----------



## CrashStyle (16. Oktober 2009)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Also ich meinte eher die Anzahl der Lanes, die GPU-Z und dein Bios dir anzeigen. Bei mir ist die Anbindung mit 16 Lanes auch nur möglich, wenn der 1. PCI-Express-Slot mit ner Karte bestückt ist, welche die Bandbreite zu nutzen weiß.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Henninges (16. Oktober 2009)

ich halte die 7000ppd mit einer 285er auch für viel zu wenig...da "burnen" meine g92 gpu's @stock ja schon über 5000ppd wech...selbst bei 1x16 lanes und 1x4...


----------



## CrashStyle (16. Oktober 2009)

Wie auf dem bild zu sehen läuft die GTX 285 mit NV 191.07 doch auf 16lans oder was mache ich falsch?


----------



## The Master of MORARE (16. Oktober 2009)

Hm, dann teste am besten noch mal zwei ältere Treiber, so 86.XXX um den Dreh.
Was sagt GPU-Z bzw das Bios denn zu den Lanes?
Oder wird die Karte durch die vielen Single-Clienten gebremst O.o ?


----------



## Henninges (16. Oktober 2009)

die gpu durch cpu clients bremsen ?


----------



## CrashStyle (16. Oktober 2009)

Die ppd hatt ich schon bevor  ich heute die 4 cpu consolen dazu gemacht habe! Auserdem sind die cpu consolen an einem anderen PC am laufen!!!


----------



## Henninges (16. Oktober 2009)

mein ich doch auch...kannste die karte in einem anderen pc testen ?


----------



## CrashStyle (16. Oktober 2009)

Ja auf meinem alten M2F mach ich am we mal!


----------



## Doandu (16. Oktober 2009)

Nachdem ich wegen Zimmerumbau bzw. Fensteraustausch meinen PC abbauen musste, habe ich ihn heute wieder aufgestellt und sofort mit folden begonnen^^

Langsam überzeuge ich auch immer mehr meinen vater mit zu zu folden


----------



## The Master of MORARE (16. Oktober 2009)

Doandu schrieb:


> Langsam überzeuge ich auch immer mehr meinen vater mit zu zu folden


 
Hey, das ist ja Spitze, ich bin auch dran .
Ich glaub' bis zum nächsten Sommer besorg ich mir ne ordentliche Isoverglasung -.-'.


----------



## Doandu (16. Oktober 2009)

hab ich heute bekommen . Da ich ein Dachflächenfenster/zimmer habe ist diese schon sehr wichtig, da es im Sommer schon immer brual heiß wird


----------



## The Master of MORARE (16. Oktober 2009)

Sachma wohnen wir hier Alle unterm Dach oder was -.- O.o


----------



## Doandu (16. Oktober 2009)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Sachma wohnen wir hier Alle unterm Dach oder was -.- O.o



Türlich, wir lieben den schönen "Panorama" Ausblick auf den TFT bzw. LCD


----------



## The Master of MORARE (16. Oktober 2009)

Also ich hab die lieber drinnen stehen .

Welch ein Besch**s, ich wollte gerade meine erste Millle feiern, und da spuckt er mir für die letzten 3 Stunden nur 353 Punkte aus O.o? WTH!

Edit:

Und da ist sie, meine 1. Mille  .


----------



## TECRIDER (17. Oktober 2009)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Also ich hab die lieber drinnen stehen .
> 
> Welch ein Besch**s, ich wollte gerade meine erste Millle feiern, und da spuckt er mir für die letzten 3 Stunden nur 353 Punkte aus O.o? WTH!
> 
> ...



Hey, Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu deiner 1. Million 

Grüße, Teci


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Oktober 2009)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> .. da ist sie, meine 1. Mille  .


 
Willkommen bei den Millionären


----------



## Owly-K (17. Oktober 2009)

Gratulation & alles Gute auf dem Weg zur zweiten Million


----------



## The Ian (17. Oktober 2009)

noch ein update und ich gehör auch mit dazu^^


----------



## Henninges (17. Oktober 2009)

glückwünsche morare...in 2.7 wochen habe ich dich...


----------



## nfsgame (17. Oktober 2009)

Glückwunsch! 
Und nochwas: Nur die Coolen falter Wohnen unterm Dach  .


----------



## Doandu (17. Oktober 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Glückwunsch!
> Und nochwas: Nur die Coolen falter Wohnen unterm Dach  .




da stimm ich dir echt zu 

Von mir auch noch einen Glückwunsch


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (17. Oktober 2009)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Sachma wohnen wir hier Alle unterm Dach oder was -.- O.o


Ich wohne im Keller, wie es sich für einen Nerd gehört. 
Unterm Dach droht im Sommer der Hitzetod, Regen/Hagel macht einen Höllenlärm, man stößt sich an der Schräge den Kopf, ...


Edit:


The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Und da ist sie, meine 1. Mille  .


Glückwunsch!


----------



## AMD_Killer (17. Oktober 2009)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Also ich hab die lieber drinnen stehen .
> 
> Welch ein Besch**s, ich wollte gerade meine erste Millle feiern, und da spuckt er mir für die letzten 3 Stunden nur 353 Punkte aus O.o? WTH!
> 
> ...



Glückwunsch zur ersten Mille
Bald bist du Multimillionär

Ich wohne übrigens auch unterm Dach


----------



## The Master of MORARE (17. Oktober 2009)

> Hey, Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu deiner 1. Million





> Willkommen bei den Millionären





> Gratulation & alles Gute auf dem Weg zur zweiten Million





> Glückwunsch!





> Glückwunsch!





> Von mir auch noch einen Glückwunsch


 
Dankedanke  .



> glückwünsche morare...in 2.7 wochen habe ich dich...


 
Und auch dem Sithlord sei gedankt .


----------



## nichtraucher91 (17. Oktober 2009)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Sachma wohnen wir hier Alle unterm Dach oder was -.- O.o




Nö 

ganz normal in einer Wohnung und mit Fenstern an der Nord-Seite...

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## Henninges (17. Oktober 2009)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Und auch dem Sithlord sei gedankt .


 
hmmm,...


----------



## nfsgame (17. Oktober 2009)

Ich will mich mal bei euch Abmelden. Bin ab morgen früh fünf Tage in Belgien. Also bin am 23.10. so gegen 19Uhr wieder da und meld mich dann wieder .
Leider gibts die Zeit lang nur alle zwei Tage 1920 Punkte von meinem Webserver. Den Rest kann ich nicht weiterlaufen lassen weil ich sonst geköpft werde wenn ich wiederkomme .


----------



## Doandu (17. Oktober 2009)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Ich wohne im Keller, wie es sich für einen Nerd gehört.
> Unterm Dach droht im Sommer der Hitzetod, Regen/Hagel macht einen Höllenlärm, man stößt sich an der Schräge den Kopf, ...



Zerstöre doch nicht unsere Illusion von der heilen Dachwelt 

@nfsgame: ich wünsch dir viel Spaß und komm gesund wieder zurück!


----------



## The Master of MORARE (17. Oktober 2009)

Henninges schrieb:


> hmmm,...


 Der Smily hier --->  erinnert mich immer an son nen bösen Kapuzentypen^^


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (17. Oktober 2009)

In den Keller kommt kaum Tageslicht. Das kann man aber auch als Vorteil betrachten, die Sonne brennt nicht in das Zimmer und Leuchtstoffröhren geben auch ein schönes Licht. Das Geld für Rollos, Klimaanlage, etc. kann ich mir sparen -> mehr Geld für den Faltrechner.
Zu viel Sonnenlicht überhitzt CPU & GPU, der PC stürzt ab und es gibt dauernd EUEs.


----------



## Henninges (17. Oktober 2009)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Der Smily hier --->  erinnert mich immer an son nen bösen Kapuzentypen^^


 
ahso...ja..."_i, jedi_" gefiel mir nicht so..."_join the dark side_" ist irgendwie cooler...


----------



## TECRIDER (17. Oktober 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ich will mich mal bei euch Abmelden. Bin ab morgen früh fünf Tage in Belgien. Also bin am 23.10. so gegen 19Uhr wieder da und meld mich dann wieder .
> Leider gibts die Zeit lang nur alle zwei Tage 1920 Punkte von meinem Webserver. Den Rest kann ich nicht weiterlaufen lassen weil ich sonst geköpft werde wenn ich wiederkomme .


 
Na denn viel Spass in Belgien. Und du weisst ja, jedem von uns bitte etwas mitbringen.

Grüße, Teci

Mein PC-Room ist auf der Südseite. Und im Sommer kann es da manchmal schon mal ganz schön knackig warm werden.
Wenn ich allerdings die Terassen Türe und die Fenster im Zimmer öffne dann zieht es schön durch und die Temps halten sich in Grenzen.


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Oktober 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Und nochwas: Nur die Coolen Falter wohnen unterm Dach  .


 
Aber *absolut*, ja
Nur wer bei 32° oder mehr faltet ist ein "Proteinmaster" (helle oder dukle Seite)


----------



## The Ian (17. Oktober 2009)

wer seine rechner in die sauna stellt damit es kühler wird....der ist dann der könig aller falter^^


----------



## Doandu (17. Oktober 2009)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Aber *absolut*, ja
> Nur wer bei 32° oder mehr faltet ist ein "Proteinmaster" (helle oder dukle Seite)




dann hättest du mich dieses Jahr dazuzählen können 

mal schauen wie es im nächsten Sommer mit neuem Fenster ist


----------



## The Ian (17. Oktober 2009)

maaaaan 2k p vor meiner mille kackt der rechner von mir ab und ich kann nichts machen...der steht 160km entfernt in meiner studentenbude und macht.....NICHTS -.-


----------



## The Master of MORARE (17. Oktober 2009)

WTH...Das riecht nach verschwörung!!!
Erst die Punkte von mir kurz vor der Mille ins Nirvana verbannt, dann dein Rechner, der Kurz vorher abschmiert!
Dem Rechner des Nächsten Faltmillionärs wird schlimmes wiederfahren!


----------



## Doandu (17. Oktober 2009)

The Ian schrieb:


> maaaaan 2k p vor meiner mille kackt der rechner von mir ab und ich kann nichts machen...der steht 160km entfernt in meiner studentenbude und macht.....NICHTS -.-



wenn du einen WG-Mitbewohner hast, war es der vielleicht^^

aber bei morare war es höhere Gewalt

zum Glück habe ich nicht solche Probleme 

Ich folde schön 1-2k pro Woche und bin trotzdem zufrieden


----------



## DesGrauens (17. Oktober 2009)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> WTH...Das riecht nach verschwörung!!!
> Erst die Punkte von mir kurz vor der Mille ins Nirvana verbannt, dann dein Rechner, der Kurz vorher abschmiert!
> Dem Rechner des Nächsten Faltmillionärs wird schlimmes wiederfahren!



das kannst aber laut sagen, mein netzteil ist kurz vor der zweiten mill abgeraucht und hat mein mobo mit ins jenseits mitgenommen. 
bin jetzt für 6wochen ausser gefecht.


----------



## nfsgame (17. Oktober 2009)

Hier will jemand das PCGH-Team außer gefecht setzen *zum ersten Platz der Teamwertung rüberschiel* (). Das ganze fing glaub ich bei mir an (*brutzel, brutzel, lecker gegrillter rechner*).


----------



## The Master of MORARE (17. Oktober 2009)

The Ian schrieb:


> wer seine rechner in die sauna stellt damit es kühler wird....der ist dann der könig aller falter^^



Verdammt!
Das wäre DIE Lösung! Danke für den Tipp, ich muss das mal testen... dürfte eigentlich supergut *isolieren* der Kasten. Muss ich nur mal wieder Kabelaffe spielen , wie damals,als ich mir um vom Wlahm los zukommen 50 Meter Lan-Kabel übern Dachboden und durch einen alten Schornstein gelegt hab .


----------



## Gohan (17. Oktober 2009)

Na, mein Netzteil hatte es ja letztens auch zerlegt. VERSCHWÖRUNG!


----------



## The Master of MORARE (17. Oktober 2009)

Gohan schrieb:


> Na, mein Netzteil hatte es ja letztens auch zerlegt. VERSCHWÖRUNG!



So langsam bekomme ich Panik! Die höhere Macht hat dafür gesorgt, dass meine Klienten nicht mehr aufmucken. Als ob das nicht komisch genug wär - gehuldigt sei euch oh große *Chalchiuhtecolotl, **Chalchiutotolin, **Ixtlilton, Nagual*, *Ometotchtli, Temazcalteci,* und ganz besonders *Teoyaomicqui **(*WTH Gottheit der Gefallenen und Sonnengott in einem) der mein verdammtes Netzteil in Ruhe lassen und nicht in Flammen aufgehen lassen soll  - habe ich grad irgendwie ne schwache 12-Volt-Leitung  .

P.S.:


----------



## Filico (17. Oktober 2009)

Ich hoffe das mir in 2 Wochen selbiges nicht widerfährt, denn dann bin ich mit meiner ersten Mille dran 

Betet mit mir!


----------



## Fate T.H (17. Oktober 2009)

Jungs jungs ihr müsst eurem schätzchen nicht immer nur die Peitsche zeigen sondern auch mal das Zuckerbrot. 

Gut das mein Rechner nicht solche zicken macht selbst nach der Wakü-Dusche.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (17. Oktober 2009)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Jungs jungs ihr müsst eurem schätzchen nicht immer nur die Peitsche zeigen sondern auch mal das Zuckerbrot.
> 
> Gut das mein Rechner nicht solche zicken macht selbst nach der Wakü-Dusche.



Dann riecht es hier ja nach Karamell , dabei hab ich doch gerade den Grünkohl-Müff vertrieben .

Du sollst das Schicksal nicht herausfordern .


----------



## Gohan (17. Oktober 2009)

Dann müssen wir den Göttern wohl mal ne etwas ältere Graka opfern...


----------



## Doandu (17. Oktober 2009)

ihr macht mir Angst


----------



## The Master of MORARE (17. Oktober 2009)

Gohan schrieb:


> Dann müssen wir den Göttern wohl mal ne etwas ältere Graka opfern...


 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Orly?*


----------



## Fate T.H (17. Oktober 2009)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Du sollst das Schicksal nicht herausfordern .



Freiwillig tu ich sowas sicherlich nicht aber als WaKü´ler nimmt man solche gefahren in Kauf. ^^


----------



## The Master of MORARE (17. Oktober 2009)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Freiwillig tu ich sowas sicherlich nicht aber als WaKü´ler nimmt man solche gefahren in Kauf. ^^


 
Ach ja, ich vergaß - Das *X* bei PCGH !


----------



## Stergi (18. Oktober 2009)

bei mir dauert es noch ein wenig, bis dass die götter mich verdammen könnten an der 1mille grenze  hab noch mehr als 800000 bis dahin


----------



## Gohan (18. Oktober 2009)

NA, sieht doch fsat aus wie ein Altar, an dem man huldigen könnte!


----------



## TECRIDER (18. Oktober 2009)

Gohan schrieb:


> Dann müssen wir den Göttern wohl mal ne etwas ältere Graka opfern...


 
Jetzt müssen wir Re und Osyris auf den Plan rufen.

Beim Teutates!


Ich lach mich hier echt irgendwann nochmal kaputt!!!

Aber jetzt muß ich wohl auch meine Präventionsmaßnahmen verstärken.
Ersatz, NT>Board>CPU>GraKa anschaffen

Ich war noch schnell einkaufen


----------



## Owly-K (18. Oktober 2009)

Erfahrungsgemäß geht auch nur die Hardware kaputt, für die man gerade keinen Ersatz da hat. Deswegen habe ich auch zwei voll ausgerüstete Rechner hier stehen, von denen alle Teile untereinander austauschbar sind


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Oktober 2009)

@ Tecrider - da hast ja mal wieder zugeschlagen
btw. *Re* kenn ich nicht - ich hoffe bloss, dass Ra und die doofe Isis nicht auftauchen 

@ Owly-K - ja, nützliche Massnahme - allerdings auch nur wenn dann nicht alle Rechner falten (sollen)

@ alle - leider haben/hatten wir schon alle Schäden an der Hardware zu verzeichnen - lässt sich bei unserem Intensivbetrieb nicht verhindern

So, nun muss ich noch Kapitan's IP hacken - der macht mir zuviele Punkte


----------



## TECRIDER (18. Oktober 2009)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> @ Tecrider - da hast ja mal wieder zugeschlagen
> btw. *Re* kenn ich nicht - ich hoffe bloss, dass Ra und die doofe Isis nicht auftauchen
> 
> @ Owly-K - ja, nützliche Massnahme - allerdings auch nur wenn dann nicht alle Rechner falten (sollen)
> ...


 
Re und Ra ist das gleiche siehe Link
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Re_(Ägyptische_Mythologie)

2 Netzteile habe ich auch schon geschrottet. 1 Bequiet u. 1 Enermax. Aber nicht wegen dem Falten.
Jetzt hab ich ein Corsair (wegen der 5 Jahres Garantie) und ein Thermaltake.
Wer sagt denn das in den Kartons etwas drinne ist Wer weiss!


----------



## The Master of MORARE (18. Oktober 2009)

@TECRIDER: Sind die Sachen denn alle neu? Oder willst du die Götter Verarschen  .


----------



## Henninges (18. Oktober 2009)

ihr glaubt es sei eine verschwörung im gange, obwohl ein "_sith_" unter euch weilt ? 

die dunkle seite ist stark...


----------



## nichtraucher91 (18. Oktober 2009)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> @ alle - leider haben/hatten wir schon alle Schäden an der Hardware zu verzeichnen - lässt sich bei unserem Intensivbetrieb nicht verhindern



WTF?! warum kackt bei euch andauernd die HW ab? Meine rennt seit 2 Jahren unverändert...

@Bumblebee

Wie oder besser gesagt womit machst du 50k ppd/Tag???


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## AMD_Killer (18. Oktober 2009)

Lieber ein paar teile in der Hinterhand. Kann man besser schlafen.^^


----------



## TECRIDER (18. Oktober 2009)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> @TECRIDER: Sind die Sachen denn alle neu? Oder willst du die Götter Verarschen  .


 
Naja, die können auch nicht reinsehen. Vielleicht will ich sie nur besänftigen?!

2 Sachen sind gebraucht. Aber ist doch Egal. Die Opfergaben waren früher auch nicht immer Taufrisch.

Mhhhh, das ist eine sehr gute Frage:

@Nichtraucher91
Wie oder besser gesagt womit machst du 50k ppd/Tag???

@AMD_Killer
Lieber ein paar teile in der Hinterhand. Kann man besser schlafen.^^ 

Da kann ich dir nur zustimmen. Horrorszenario, es ist Samstag oder Sonntag und da raucht was ab. Und du hast keine Teile da. Das ist die reinste Katastrophe


----------



## Scorpioking78 (18. Oktober 2009)

Henninges schrieb:


> ihr glaubt es sei eine verschwörung im gange, obwohl ein "_sith_" unter euch weilt ?
> 
> die dunkle seite ist stark...


 
Sith sind immer zu zweit. Ein Meister und ein Schüler.


----------



## Henninges (18. Oktober 2009)

Scorpioking78 schrieb:


> Sith sind immer zu zweit. Ein Meister und ein Schüler.


 
zitat yoda : zu erkennen gegeben er sich noch nicht hat... ( der schüler... )


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (18. Oktober 2009)

F@H besorgt neue Server, wir kriegen neue WUs. WU-Mangel durch Serverüberlastung wird der Vergangenheit angehören. Folding@home: New servers coming soon


----------



## Doandu (18. Oktober 2009)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> F@H besorgt neue Server, wir kriegen neue WUs. WU-Mangel durch Serverüberlastung wird der Vergangenheit angehören. Folding@home: New servers coming soon




endlich mal positive Nachrichten

habt ihr alle zu viel "Die Mumie" und "Star Wars" geschaut?


----------



## Scorpioking78 (18. Oktober 2009)

Doandu schrieb:


> endlich mal positive Nachrichten
> 
> habt ihr alle zu viel "Star Wars" geschaut?


 
Das kann man nicht oft genug sehen!

Wird auch Zeit, dass neue WU-Server bereitgestellt werden (sollen in einigen Wochen ans Netz gehen). Derzeit langweilen sich bei mir 3-4 Clients wegen WU-mangel zu tode.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (18. Oktober 2009)

Ich leide nicht unter WU-Mangel. Der SMP-Client faltet brav seine 1920er WUs, während der GPU-Client meistens 353er kriegt, gerade faltet er ausnahmsweise eine 787er. Leerlauf gibt es nie.
Vor ein paar Monaten, als es einen verheerenden WU-Mangel gab und sich viele GPU-Clients langweilten (ich hatte damals noch eine X1950 Pro, die nicht (mehr) falten kann), hat mein SMP-Client manchmal Singlecore-WUs gekriegt, aber seit das vorbei ist, hatte ich keine Probleme.


----------



## Doandu (18. Oktober 2009)

Scorpioking78 schrieb:


> Das kann man nicht oft genug sehen!


 
Die ganze Reihe kam ja neulich wieder im Fernsehen, ich schau sie mir aber lieber auf DVD an 



			
				Jever-Pilsener schrieb:
			
		

> ich hatte damals noch eine X1950 Pro, die nicht (mehr) falten kann



ichg laube wir haben den Anfang der Verschwörung gefunden!


----------



## Gohan (18. Oktober 2009)

Uh, ich mach mir hier ma Feinde. Ich find Star Wars mittlerweile sowas von langweilig. Alles komplett ausgelutscht. Und jetzt nehm ich die Beine in die Hand und lauf 

*Lauf Forrest, LAUF!!!*


----------



## Fate T.H (18. Oktober 2009)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> @ alle - leider haben/hatten wir schon alle Schäden an der Hardware zu verzeichnen - lässt sich bei unserem Intensivbetrieb nicht verhindern



Nööö nicht alle zumindest ist mir noch nix abgeraucht wegen intensiver nutzung,
wenn dann eher ich schuld wegen unsachgemäßer behandlung.


----------



## Henninges (18. Oktober 2009)

Gohan schrieb:


> Uh, ich mach mir hier ma Feinde. Ich find Star Wars mittlerweile sowas von langweilig. Alles komplett ausgelutscht. Und jetzt nehm ich die Beine in die Hand und lauf


 
och,... da sind wir tolerant...


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Oktober 2009)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Wie oder besser gesagt womit machst du 50k ppd/Tag???


 
4 Rechner; meist 24/7 - genaue Stat's werde ich - wie schon versprochen - dann mal posten


----------



## The Ian (18. Oktober 2009)

ummal den ganzen verschwörungstheorien ein ende zu setzen....mein rechner hate sich nicht aufgeheangen, sondern wir hatten stromausfall und das ding hat sich nicht automatisch wieder hochgefahren, weil ich entsprechende einstellung im bios nicht aktiviert hatte...aber ev war ja der stromausfall die verschwörung?!^^


----------



## Doandu (18. Oktober 2009)

The Ian schrieb:


> ummal den ganzen verschwörungstheorien ein ende zu setzen....mein rechner hate sich nicht aufgeheangen, sondern wir hatten stromausfall und das ding hat sich nicht automatisch wieder hochgefahren, weil ich entsprechende einstellung im bios nicht aktiviert hatte...aber ev war ja der stromausfall die verschwörung?!^^




Du hast es mit dem Stromausfall richtig erfasst. Das ist der Verschwärungspunkt bei dir!

Ich glaube Greenpeace steckt hinter der Sache, weil die meinen, dass wir zu viel Strom verbrauchen und damit auch CO2


----------



## nichtraucher91 (18. Oktober 2009)

Doandu schrieb:


> Du hast es mit dem Stromausfall richtig erfasst. Das ist der Verschwärungspunkt bei dir!
> 
> Ich glaube Greenpeace steckt hinter der Sache, weil die meinen, dass wir zu viel Strom verbrauchen und damit auch CO2



ganz ehrlich?! das ist das dümmste Argument, was man bringen kann! Der elektrische Strom wird, ob meine Kiste läuft oder nicht, eh hergestellt...


lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## TECRIDER (18. Oktober 2009)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> ganz ehrlich?! das ist das dümmste Argument, was man bringen kann! Der elektrische Strom wird, ob meine Kiste läuft oder nicht, eh hergestellt...
> 
> 
> lg
> nichtraucher91


 
Mhhhh, ganz im Ernst, so habe ich das noch nie gesehen! Nur das ich den Strom nachher auch bezahlen darf wenn ich ihn verbraucht habe.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (18. Oktober 2009)

> Ich glaube Greenpeace steckt hinter der Sache, weil die meinen, dass wir zu viel Strom verbrauchen und damit auch CO2


Also ich persönlich verbrauche ja auch gerne dieses Co2 da .

Und die Verschwörung geht in die nächste Runde:

DIE EOC SIGNATUREN SIND OFFLINE!


----------



## Soldat0815 (18. Oktober 2009)

in der nacht wird sogar ein großteil des produzierten strom in die erde geleitet weils keiner braucht darum ist nachtstrom auch billiger als am tag


----------



## The Master of MORARE (18. Oktober 2009)

Die Ganzen EOC Server sind vom Netz !
Hilfe !


----------



## Doandu (18. Oktober 2009)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> ganz ehrlich?! das ist das dümmste Argument, was man bringen kann! Der elektrische Strom wird, ob meine Kiste läuft oder nicht, eh hergestellt...
> 
> 
> lg
> nichtraucher91



guter Einwand 



			
				The Master of MORARE schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich persönlich verbrauche ja auch gerne dieses Co2 da .
> 
> Und die Verschwörung geht in die nächste Runde:
> 
> DIE EOC SIGNATUREN SIND OFFLINE!



CO2 zieht rein! 

Nein, die wollen unds fertig machen! 



			
				Soldat0815 schrieb:
			
		

> in der nacht wird sogar ein großteil des produzierten strom in die erde geleitet weils keiner braucht darum ist nachtstrom auch billiger als am tag



das habe ich ja noch nie gehört, aber warscheinlich würde es sich wirklich nicht lohnen die Kraftwerke andauernd hoch und runter zu fahren


----------



## Soldat0815 (18. Oktober 2009)

Nachtstrom

mit "die ansonsten keine Abnehmer für ihren Strom hätten" heist soviel wie 

es wird viel zu viel Strom produziert und damit man damit wenigstens etwas Geld verdient verkauft man es billiger damit ihn mehr leute nutzen da man sonst gar kein Geld damit verdient weil der Boden in den man es leitet keinen Cent dafür bezahlt

nachteil: wie dort steht können das meist nur die grundversorger liefern und man muss einen extra stromzähler einbauen der nacht- und tagstromverbrauch getrennt misst

Was heist das für uns:

1.Neuen Zähler besorgen und das mit dem Stromversorger klären
2.Waschmaschinen und Spülmaschinen und all die anderen sachen die nicht wichtig sind immer erst zur Nachtstromzeit einschalten
3.Die Falter lieber nur Nachts laufen lassen aber dafür welche die noch mehr PPD schaffen und mehr verbrauchen dürfen


----------



## Scorpioking78 (18. Oktober 2009)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> in der nacht wird sogar ein großteil des produzierten strom in die erde geleitet weils keiner braucht darum ist nachtstrom auch billiger als am tag


 
Ein Teil des Nachtstroms wird in Pumpspeicherwerken aufgefangen. Und der Output bei Atomkraftwerken und Kohlekraftwerken läßt sich regulieren.

Kategorieumpspeicherkraftwerk in Deutschland ? Wikipedia


----------



## Soldat0815 (19. Oktober 2009)

ja das stimmt aber trotzdem ist noch zu viel übrig 
weil wenn sie es soweit runterfahren könnten das es keinen Überschuss gäbe warum sollten sie diesen dann billiger verkaufen
aber da es nunmal nicht geht wollen sie den noch überschüssigen teil irgendwie verkaufen also auch mit rabatt


----------



## Doandu (19. Oktober 2009)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> 1.Neuen Zähler besorgen und das mit dem Stromversorger klären
> 2.Waschmaschinen und Spülmaschinen und all die anderen sachen die nicht wichtig sind immer erst zur Nachtstromzeit einschalten
> 3.Die Falter lieber nur Nachts laufen lassen aber dafür welche die noch mehr PPD schaffen und mehr verbrauchen dürfen




Das ist echt ne Überlegung wert. Ich rede mal mit meinem Vater und frage ihn ob sowas bei uns möglich ist. Ich denke aber schon, da wir den Strom von den Stadtwerken beziehen


----------



## Stergi (19. Oktober 2009)

Was erzählst du für ein Bullshit? es wird kein Strom in die Erde geleitet, es wird alles über Pumpspeicherkraftwerke und die Reglung der Kraftwerke gemacht, mit dem Nachtstrom soll es einen Anreiz geben, dass der Stromverlauf über Tag nicht so hohe Spitzenwerte hat und dadurch der Grundpegel des Energieverbrauchs ansteigt, aber der Spitzenwert der entscheident dafür ist wieviel GW (GigaWatt) an Kraftwerksleistung in Bereitschaft stehen müssen geringer ist -> Kosten reduzierung durch effizienteres ausnutzen der Verfügbaren Maschinen, weniger an und abfahren von Turbinen/Kessel was auf die Lebenszeit derer geht

Sry. des ich son bissel asi sprech, aber es ist grausam von einem Leihe zu hören, dass Strom in den Boden geleitet werden würde....
ich bin selbst Azubi in einem Kraftwerk und weiß daher, wie es mit neg. und pos. Minutenreserve ist und halt auch mit der Lastverteilung


----------



## The Master of MORARE (19. Oktober 2009)

Lol, ich würd' da ja sofort anfangen zu buddeln und mir ne Leitung in den Boden einbetonieren .

@Stergi: Was macht man eigentlich im Großen und Ganzen alles als Azubi in einem Kraftwerk?


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (19. Oktober 2009)

Stergi schrieb:


> ich bin selbst Azubi in einem Kraftwerk


Was für ein Kraftwerk? AKW? Oder so eine alte Kohle-Dreckschleuder?


----------



## Stergi (19. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin ein angehender Elektroniker für Automatisierungstechnik
Wir warten die Prozessleitelektronik, also das Leitsystem: Messungen (Mengen, Temperaturen,Druck, Drehzahl, Füllstand etc.), Reglungen, Steuerungen etc....


----------



## Scorpioking78 (19. Oktober 2009)

Die meisten Azubis fegen immer irgend eine Halle.


----------



## Stergi (19. Oktober 2009)

Scorpioking78 schrieb:


> Die meisten Azubis fegen immer irgend eine Halle.



wir nicht wir fegen schaltschränke  aber auch nur in ausnahmefällen (wenn man vor lauter kohlestaub den schrank nimmer sieht )  meist dürfen wir sachen anschließen oder so


----------



## CheGuarana (19. Oktober 2009)

Besser als in einem AKW verstrahlt zu werden...


----------



## Stergi (19. Oktober 2009)

joa wenn da net alles sauber abläuft kann es glaub ich schonmal passieren, aber in der regel eigendlich nicht
Nja bin auch nur in nem kleinem Kraftwerk eines großen Chemiekonzerns ^^


----------



## The Ian (19. Oktober 2009)

ich hab mir heute mal win 7 installiert und hab jetzt das problem, dass eine festplatte von mir nicht mehr im arbeitsplatz angezeigt wird...aber wenn ich auf datenträgerverwaltung gehe, dann wird mir die hdd wie immer angezeigt...ich komm halt nicht mehr auf die platte drauf...was muss ich jetzt einstellen, dass ich die wieder sehe?

und wo werden unter win 7 die logs gespeichert, die man in fahmon einbinden kann?


----------



## Gohan (19. Oktober 2009)

Also bei mir liegen die Logs in folgendem Ordner (je nachdem, wie installiert und welcher Client):
C:\Program Files (x86)\Folding@home\Folding@home-gpu2\

Sollte die Festplatte neu sein, dann liegt das unter Umständen daran, dass noch keine Partition drauf is. Wenn sie nich neu is, dann muss sie initialisiert werden. Das müsste es als Menüpunkt geben, wenn man mit rechts raufklickt.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (19. Oktober 2009)

Toxy schrieb:


> Besser als in einem AKW verstrahlt zu werden...


So schlimm ist die Strahlenbelastung auch nicht, alles ist gut abgeschirmt. Ich würde lieber in einem AKW arbeiten, als in einem Kohlekraftwerk.


----------



## Stergi (19. Oktober 2009)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> So schlimm ist die Strahlenbelastung auch nicht, alles ist gut abgeschirmt. Ich würde lieber in einem AKW arbeiten, als in einem Kohlekraftwerk.


Was ist am Kohlekraftwerk so schlimm? oO ich arbeite zufällig in einem wo (auch) Kohle verbrannt wird ^^


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (19. Oktober 2009)

Stergi schrieb:


> Was ist am Kohlekraftwerk so schlimm?


Kohle = Dreck, Feinstaub, CO2, Quecksilberemissionen, radioaktive Abgase, Naturzerstörung durch Kohleabbau
Kernkraft gilt als sehr saubere Energiequelle.


----------



## Stergi (19. Oktober 2009)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Kohle = Dreck, Feinstaub, CO2, Quecksilberemissionen, radioaktive Abgase, Naturzerstörung durch Kohleabbau
> Kernkraft gilt als sehr saubere Energiequelle.


Dreck? oO wo?
Feinstaub? in oder außerhalb des KW's? Emision recht gering ( Filter)
Co² ok aber hast du überall außer AKW
radioaktive Abgase  em wovon? 
Naturzerstörung ok aber Untertage ?
Kernkraft wäre sauber, wenn die Energiekonzerne die Brennstäbe öfters aufbereiten würden als sie es tun, ist möglich nur aufwenidig, günstiger die alten als Atommüll der Allgemeinheit zu hinterlassen..


----------



## The Ian (19. Oktober 2009)

Gohan schrieb:


> Also bei mir liegen die Logs in folgendem Ordner (je nachdem, wie installiert und welcher Client):
> C:\Program Files (x86)\Folding@home\Folding@home-gpu2\
> 
> Sollte die Festplatte neu sein, dann liegt das unter Umständen daran, dass noch keine Partition drauf is. Wenn sie nich neu is, dann muss sie initialisiert werden. Das müsste es als Menüpunkt geben, wenn man mit rechts raufklickt.



die ist nicht neu und da ist allerhand drauf....nur kann ich sowas wie initialisieren nicht anklichen (oder ich finds nicht) ich kann auch in der verwaltung auf jeden datenträger mit rechtsklick auf öffenen gehen, nur halt bei dieser nicht ka was ich da noch machen soll


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (19. Oktober 2009)

Stergi schrieb:


> radioaktive Abgase  em wovon?


Die Abgase von Kohlekraftwerken enthalten radioaktives Material (wenn auch nur wenig), das habe ich unter anderem mal in einem Film im Physikuntericht gesehen.

Atomkraft ist auch nicht ideal, aber das geringere Übel. Am besten sind erneuerbare Energien. Einfach zu einem Ökostromanbieter wechseln und mit gutem Gewissen falten.


----------



## Stergi (19. Oktober 2009)

Es hängt immer von der Kohle ab idr. ist kein radioaktives Matereal vorhanden, sollte welches vorhanden sein -> zurück an den Absender 

em nein... außer er dreht dir den saft ab, wenn die sonne nicht scheint und flaute ist... dann kannst du es machen...
phsik... neben dir steht ein kraftwerk 100km weiter steht ein SKW ( Solarkraftwerk) du hast einen Vertag mit dem Ökostromanbieter, von welchem Kraftwerk kommt dein Strom?

Fazit: du Verbrauchst immer aus der Gleichen Quelle den Strom und beeinflusst nur, wieviel im Mittel wovon in das Stromnetz fließt... tagsüber habe ich z.B. 100% Ökostrom ^^


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (19. Oktober 2009)

LichtBlick speist genauso viel Ökostrom ins Netz ein, wie ihre Kunden verbrauchen. Der Ökostromanteil am Strommix von Kunden anderer Anbieter bleibt unangetastet.


----------



## Stergi (19. Oktober 2009)

wie willst du das physikalisch hinbekommen? der Strom sucht sich immer den kürzesten weg, auf dem Papier stimms, der kunde bekommt 1KW und der Anbieter speißt 1KW ein aber den Strom interessiert nicht wo er hinfließen soll und fließt z.B. zum nachbar um die ecke, dafür bekommt der kunde 1kw Atomstrom vom Atommeiler nebenan


----------



## The Ian (19. Oktober 2009)

schluss mit dem strom...kümmert euch um meine festplatte xD


----------



## Stergi (19. Oktober 2009)

deine festlpatte ist fürn arsch  nein scherz ... ich bin am überlegen was es sein kann...


----------



## Gohan (19. Oktober 2009)

@Ian

Mir is grad noch eingefallen, dass ich auch son Problem hatte. Ich musste einfach nur n Laufwerksbuchstaben zuweisen. Wenn das auch nichts is: Zeigt er dir ne Partition und n Dateisystem an? Und wenn Du mit rechts auf die potentielle Partition klickst, welche Auswahlmöglichkeiten gibt er Dir?


----------



## Fate T.H (19. Oktober 2009)

The Ian schrieb:


> schluss mit dem strom...kümmert euch um meine festplatte xD



Wenn sie in der Datenträgerverwaltung sichtbar ist , ist es schonmal gut. 

Steht den dort auch "Online" ? Wenn nein musst die Online setzen was wie folgt geht.

Rechtsklick in dem Kästechen wo Offline steht und anschliewßend dort Online wählen.
Normal sollte sie dann sofern sie schon einen Buchstaben hat sofort im Explorer auftauchen.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (19. Oktober 2009)

Über die Datenträgerverwaltung kann man auch Partitionen (vorübergehend) verschwinden lassen, indem man den Laufwerksbuchstaben wegnimmt. So kann man die pr0nF@H-Partition vor den Eltern verstecken.


----------



## Scorpioking78 (19. Oktober 2009)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> So kann man die pr0nF@H-Partition vor den Eltern verstecken.


 

Das hast Du doch nicht nötig! Versteck lieber die kleinen schmutzigen Filmchen, ja genau die! Die vom Kohlekraftwerk!


----------



## Soldat0815 (19. Oktober 2009)

Stergi schrieb:


> Was erzählst du für ein Bullshit? es wird kein Strom in die Erde geleitet, es wird alles über Pumpspeicherkraftwerke und die Reglung der Kraftwerke gemacht, mit dem Nachtstrom soll es einen Anreiz geben, dass der Stromverlauf über Tag nicht so hohe Spitzenwerte hat und dadurch der Grundpegel des Energieverbrauchs ansteigt, aber der Spitzenwert der entscheident dafür ist wieviel GW (GigaWatt) an Kraftwerksleistung in Bereitschaft stehen müssen geringer ist -> Kosten reduzierung durch effizienteres ausnutzen der Verfügbaren Maschinen, weniger an und abfahren von Turbinen/Kessel was auf die Lebenszeit derer geht
> 
> Sry. des ich son bissel asi sprech, aber es ist grausam von einem Leihe zu hören, dass Strom in den Boden geleitet werden würde....
> ich bin selbst Azubi in einem Kraftwerk und weiß daher, wie es mit neg. und pos. Minutenreserve ist und halt auch mit der Lastverteilung



also wo ich mit meiner schule in einem akw war haben die uns das erzählt, also werden die das wohl besser wissen als ein azubi der in einem kohlekraftwerk schaltschränke putzt 

und uns habens da auch erzählt das ein kraftwerk allgemein nie komplett runtergefahren wird weil das anlaufen viel zu aufwändig und risikoreich wäre.

aber es könnte natürlich auch sein das sich das geändert hat, ist ja immerhin schon über 10jahre her als ich in der 9ten klasse war und das akw besuchte


----------



## Doandu (19. Oktober 2009)

was habt ihr denn für geile Sachen in der Schule gemacht?! 

Ich wäre froh, wenn bei uns mal ein bisschen spannende Abwechslung wäre


----------



## Stergi (19. Oktober 2009)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> also wo ich mit meiner schule in einem akw war haben die uns das erzählt, also werden die das wohl besser wissen als ein azubi der in einem kohlekraftwerk schaltschränke putzt
> 
> und uns habens da auch erzählt das ein kraftwerk allgemein nie komplett runtergefahren wird weil das anlaufen viel zu aufwändig und risikoreich wäre.
> 
> aber es könnte natürlich auch sein das sich das geändert hat, ist ja immerhin schon über 10jahre her als ich in der 9ten klasse war und das akw besuchte


Gas / Kohle wenn ich bitten darf
vermutlich meinen die damit die Speicherkraftwerke mit "in die erde Leiten"
bei Atom stimmt das wohl mit risikoreich, Kohle recht aufwendig, Gas Warmstart 15-30Minuten (Kessel)
Gasturbine 5 min auf Netz(Schnellstart), 15-30Min AHK (AbhitzeKessel)

alles immer Abhängik ob warm oder kalt, da meist ein deltaT von 10°C in einer minute nicht überschritten werden darf ( Materialausdehnung)

denk nicht das die Schüler alles so erzählen wie es ist, das ist wie kleinen Kindern zu erzählen sie wären vom Klapperstorch gebracht worden


----------



## Soldat0815 (20. Oktober 2009)

Doandu schrieb:


> was habt ihr denn für geile Sachen in der Schule gemacht?!
> 
> Ich wäre froh, wenn bei uns mal ein bisschen spannende Abwechslung wäre



glaub mir das war nicht so aufregend wie sich das anhört weil wir in die spannenden Abteilungen nicht rein durften 
also das Becken wo die Stäbe drinnen sind haben wir nicht gesehen genauso wenig die Steuerzentrale 
der größte Teil war "Propagantafilm" anschauen mit anschliessendem BLABLA



Stergi schrieb:


> denk nicht das die Schüler alles so erzählen wie es ist, das ist wie kleinen Kindern zu erzählen sie wären vom Klapperstorch gebracht worden



wie  ist das etwa nicht so


----------



## Fate T.H (20. Oktober 2009)

So ich habe echt die nase voll von Folding erstmal denn soeben hat mir F@H 2 Tage arbeit zerschossen.
Geht doch echt nix über korrupte Checkpoints


----------



## The Ian (20. Oktober 2009)

sehr schön, dass mit laufwerksbuchstaben zuweisen hatt geklappt...wer rechnet schon damit, dass die auf einmal keinen mehr hat


----------



## Stergi (20. Oktober 2009)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> wie  ist das etwa nicht so



wie schon gesagt... ^^

Wasserlauf, Atom und Kohle -> Grundlast, laufen durch
Gas -> Mittellast Werden je nach Last gedrosselt/an oder abgefahren
Pumpspeicherkraftwerke, Notstromdiesel -> Spitzenlast, Minutenreserve

hab evt. die ein oder andere Energiequelle vergessen, Sonne und Wind habe ich außen vor gelassen, da man keinen Einfluss drauf hat, wann die Einspeisen


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (20. Oktober 2009)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> So ich habe echt die nase voll von Folding erstmal denn soeben hat mir F@H 2 Tage arbeit zerschossen.
> Geht doch echt nix über korrupte Checkpoints


PC-Abstürze sorgen oft für korrupte Checkpoints. Die Folge ist, dass die WU von vorne gefaltet werden muss, der gesamte Fortschritt wird verworfen.
Ich habe vor ein paar Tagen den SMP-Client aus Versehen offen gelassen, als ich meinen PC mit Super Fast Shutdown ausgeschaltet habe. Normalerweise beende ich F@H vor dem Herunterfahren immer, bei SFSD ist das besonders wichtig. Aber manchmal vergisst man es halt.
GsD ist der GPU-Client (Tray, Nvidia) da toleranter.


----------



## Fate T.H (20. Oktober 2009)

Tja wenn es ein Absturz gewesen währe würde ich sicher nicht so sauer darüber sein.
Ich habe ganz normal das Terminal geschlossen wie sonst auch immer da ich mich
einmal neu einloggen musste wegen eines X.Org-Server Update.
Und ich könnt dann abdrehen wenn ich sehe das ~ 2 Tage CPU-Crunching (25k WU) für die Katz sind.


----------



## JayxG (20. Oktober 2009)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> ... ich könnt dann abdrehen wenn ich sehe das ~ 2 Tage CPU-Crunching (25k WU) für die Katz sind.



kenne das Problem (den nvidia-Treibern sei Dank) auch zugut- Bluescreen oder Freeze- und der Rechner wartet, hängt bzw. idel´t schön brav bis man nach Hause kommt ... und dass 4-5 mal/Woche ... da waren dann immer ~80h/Woche für die Katz- das war mein Juli 2009^^

sollte nicht eigtl. der Client, alle x Minuten (je nachdem was in der .cfg eingetragen ist) einen Checkpoint setzen?


----------



## The Ian (20. Oktober 2009)

ich bin überrascht, was win 7 an leisungsschub in ppd bringt...meine graka bringt jetzt 500-1000ppd mehr

Edit: jetzt hab ich die mille geknackt wuhu


----------



## JayxG (20. Oktober 2009)

@ The Master of MORARE & @ The Ian

Glückwunsch zur Mille


----------



## Doandu (20. Oktober 2009)

The Ian schrieb:


> ich bin überrascht, was win 7 an leisungsschub in ppd bringt...meine graka bringt jetzt 500-1000ppd mehr
> 
> Edit: jetzt hab ich die mille geknackt wuhu



auch von mir Glückwunsch


----------



## Gohan (20. Oktober 2009)

Glückwunsch auch von mir!


----------



## TECRIDER (20. Oktober 2009)

The Ian schrieb:


> ich bin überrascht, was win 7 an leisungsschub in ppd bringt...meine graka bringt jetzt 500-1000ppd mehr
> 
> Edit: jetzt hab ich die mille geknackt wuhu



Auch von mir die besten Störungsfreien Wünsche zur 1. Mille!

Grüße, Teci


----------



## TECRIDER (20. Oktober 2009)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Tja wenn es ein Absturz gewesen währe würde ich sicher nicht so sauer darüber sein.
> Ich habe ganz normal das Terminal geschlossen wie sonst auch immer da ich mich
> einmal neu einloggen musste wegen eines X.Org-Server Update.
> Und ich könnt dann abdrehen wenn ich sehe das ~ 2 Tage CPU-Crunching (25k WU) für die Katz sind.



Ohha, das ist echt übel!


----------



## The Master of MORARE (20. Oktober 2009)

Glückwunsch auch von mir und danke nochmal^^.


----------



## CrashStyle (20. Oktober 2009)

@The Master of MORARE

Auch von mir Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu 1 Millionen.


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Oktober 2009)

Joo - von mir auch noch GRATS


----------



## Henninges (20. Oktober 2009)

i c h  w i l l  a u c h  e n d l i c h  m i l l i o n ä r  w e r d e n ! 

@ the ian : grats !


----------



## Doandu (20. Oktober 2009)

Henninges schrieb:


> i c h  w i l l  a u c h  e n d l i c h  m i l l i o n ä r  w e r d e n !
> 
> @ the ian : grats !




und ich will Millionär durch Lottogewinn werden! 

Dann könnte ich mir auch ein fettes Faltsystem leisten


----------



## The Ian (20. Oktober 2009)

dann wärst du zweifacher millionär^^


----------



## Stergi (20. Oktober 2009)

dann wird er auf der einen seite zwar wieder was ärmer, aber hätte 1mio ppd


----------



## TECRIDER (20. Oktober 2009)

Henninges schrieb:


> i c h w i l l a u c h e n d l i c h m i l l i o n ä r w e r d e n !
> 
> @ the ian : grats !


 
Na, jetzt hast du es bald geschafft.
Vorausgesetzt die dunkle Seite schlägt nicht wieder zu

Heute hatte es mich erwischt

Das Netzwerk von meinem Linux Fold Rechner auf einmal o.F.
So eine besch........ verda....... Ka... sorry!!!!!!!!!

Aber ich glaube die ganze verdammte Geschichte mit der dunklen Seite hat da etwas nachgewirkt.

Jetzt läufts wieder


----------



## The Ian (21. Oktober 2009)

wie kann ich eigendlich unter win7 den verbrauchten vidmem auslesen??


----------



## Gohan (21. Oktober 2009)

Gute Frage, würde mich auch mal interessieren!


----------



## The Ian (21. Oktober 2009)

ich bin begeistert....erst dachte ich, dass sei nur bei einer wu so, aber seit win7 faltet meine graka konstant 10000bis10500ppd davor nur immer so 9000 bis 9500


----------



## Stergi (21. Oktober 2009)

hattet ihr es eigendlich auch schonmal, dass ihr gefalten habt und ein Spiel gespielt und dann vermutlich die Graka überlastet war und der Bildschirm dann bunte Quadrate anzeigte und es in den Boxen brummte?  ist mir inzwischen schon 3 mal passiert... wenn ich entweder falte oder zogge passierte des bisher soweit ich mich erinnern kann noch niocht


----------



## The Ian (21. Oktober 2009)

nö das hatte ich nocht nicht....jedenfalls nicht mit bunten kästchen...mein bildschirm wird dann wenns passiert komplett grün^^ und der rechner hängt komplett


----------



## Henninges (21. Oktober 2009)

wenn ich spiele, muss das falten auf dem hauptrechner pausieren...


----------



## Stergi (21. Oktober 2009)

scheint doch nicht am falten zu liegen... eher am spiel in verbindung mit Winamp... und dann immer an einer bestimmten stelle im spiel -.-


----------



## The Ian (21. Oktober 2009)

ja das muss ich auch, aber gewisse spiele begnügen sich mit so wenig grakaleistung, dass man es parallel laufen lassen lann, ohne dass das spiel stockt...aber dann scheint sich irgendwann mal die gpu zu verhaspeln und ich kann drauf warten, dass dan mein bildschirm grün wird...bei allen anderen anspruchsvolleren spielen muss ich natürlich auch aus machen...zusätzlich noch die taktraten runtersetzen


----------



## TECRIDER (22. Oktober 2009)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> So ich habe echt die nase voll von Folding erstmal denn soeben hat mir F@H 2 Tage arbeit zerschossen.
> Geht doch echt nix über korrupte Checkpoints


 
Moin, Grmpf

oh Mann oh Mann, ich glaube da liegt echt was in der Luft. Erst das Netzwerk und jetzt das. Heute hat es mich auch voll erwischt. Ich schalte heute Morgen den Bildschirm ein, und ich glaube mich trifft der Schlag. Kackt die ganze Sch.... bei 95% voll ab.
Das darf nicht war sein. Jetzt geht es mir gerade so wie am-subaru!!!
Hey, kann voll mit dir fühlen!!!

Bilder sind anbei.

Fröhliche Grüße, Teci


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (22. Oktober 2009)

Screenshots macht man eigentlich mit Alt + Druck, dann mit STRG+V in Irfanview, Photoshop oder Paint einfügen, speichern, hochladen.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (22. Oktober 2009)

Vielleicht geht das bei Pinguinen nicht O.o?
Echter Mist!

Also bei 

```
fatal error nan detected
...aborting
thx for using gromacs - have a nice day
```
hätte ich ihm n glas wasser übergekippt!


----------



## TECRIDER (22. Oktober 2009)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Vielleicht geht das bei Pinguinen nicht O.o?
> Echter Mist!
> 
> Also bei
> ...


 
Hätte ich gerne getan, das kannst du mir gerne glauben.

Screenshot geht bei Pinguinen auch. Das Paket ist bei mir aufm System nur nicht installiert.
Ich Empfinde das nicht als tragisch.(Screenshot)

Bin gerade dabei nochmal alles neu aufzusetzen. Ich glaube das hat mit der Netzwerkgeschichte zu tun. Da waren irgendwelche Aktivitäten auf meinem Rechner zu verzeichnen und dann wars aus. Treiber neu installieren, Lan neu einrichten. Mhhh, vielleicht hat es auch jemand gut mit mir gemeint.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (22. Oktober 2009)

"ping...ping" "harr kaleu, irgendwelche aktivitäten auf fremden rechner entdeckt!"

Für Pingus aber Eiswasser! BTW: was passiert wenn die Polkappen abschmelzen, hängen dann sämtliche linux-kernel???
Netzwerkgeschichten sind manchmal schon echt krank, hab mal n zitat von gb.org:


> <sbeyer> kannst mir das mla schicken?
> <rvb> sbeyer: Ich bringe es morgen mit.
> <sbeyer> oder mrogen aufm stick mitbirngen
> <rvb> Ich nehme den Laptop mit.
> ...


----------



## The Ian (22. Oktober 2009)

ey ich glaub mich hackts...da wollte ich mir gerade nochmal 4gig ram für mich bestellen, damuss ich sehen, dass der ram (ddr2) fast eine 100% preissteigerung erfahren hat oO die wollen auf einmal 150€ für den ram den ich über 70€ günstiger bekommen habe...was ist denn da verkert gelaufen??
und die ssd die ich mir auch mal holen wollte ist auch um 50€ teurer geworden...mir war mal so dass computerhardware günstiger wird mit der zeit und nicht teurer-.-


----------



## The Master of MORARE (22. Oktober 2009)

Das ist ja das Problem, die Haben wegen DDR3 die DDR2 Produktion Runtergefahren... Nun merken sie, dass der doch noch gebraucht wird und müssen das alles wieder hochfahren. Bis ein fertiger Riegel hinten rauskommt dauerts knapp 4 Wochen. Nur die Haben anscheinend zuviel DDR2 Wieder angeschmissen, da nun der Flash für die SSDs hochgeht.

UND GENAU DESHALB IST INFINEON/QIMONDA PLEITE GEGANGEN UND ICH HAB NEN PHYSIKLEHRER DER DA INNER ENWICKLUNG SAß UND KEINEN FUNKTIONIERENDEN VERSUCH AUF DIE REIHE BEKOMMT... Immer diese Luftfeuchtigkeit . Sry^^


----------



## Fate T.H (22. Oktober 2009)

TECRIDER schrieb:


> Moin, Grmpf
> 
> .....Fröhliche Grüße, Teci



Na willkommen im Klub ^^

Aber nicht aufregen es bringt einfach nix.

Habe das problem mittlerweile anders gelöst und zwar hab ich meinen i7 wieder auf Standardtakt gestellt aber mit nur 0,98V Vcore
und stelle das Folden vorerst ein maybe komm ich zurück mit dem A3/A4-Core für Windows.
Der Entwickler des A2-Cores sagte ja schon das dieser definitive nicht kommen wird mehr für Windows.


----------



## TECRIDER (22. Oktober 2009)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Na willkommen im Klub ^^
> 
> Aber nicht aufregen es bringt einfach nix.
> 
> ...


 
Also er wird nicht kommen. Sorry die Satzstellung ist etwas komisch.

Heisst das, dass der A2 core der für Linux verwendet wird "nicht" für Windows erscheinen wird.


----------



## Fate T.H (22. Oktober 2009)

Richtig der A2-Core den es für Linux/Mac gibt wird nicht mehr erscheinen für Windows
da er nach angaben des Entwicklers nicht portierbar ist. Aber hey lassen wir doch
~70% der aktiven Folder mit dem ineffizienten A1-Core arbeiten und bedienen lieber
erst die Randgruppen, klingt jetzt bissl sarkastisch von mir entspricht aber der wahrheit.


----------



## TECRIDER (22. Oktober 2009)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Richtig der A2-Core den es für Linux/Mac gibt wird nicht mehr erscheinen für Windows
> da er nach angaben des Entwicklers nicht portierbar ist. Aber hey lassen wir doch
> ~70% der aktiven Folder mit dem ineffizienten A1-Core arbeiten und bedienen lieber
> erst die Randgruppen, klingt jetzt bissl sarkastisch von mir entspricht aber der wahrheit.


 
Hier macht es die Masse (PPD)  und nicht die Klasse.

Ich habe schon verstanden.


----------



## The Ian (22. Oktober 2009)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Immer diese Luftfeuchtigkeit . Sry^^



ist ne allgeimeine physiklehrerausrede...unserer hatte das auch immer gemacht^^


----------



## Fate T.H (22. Oktober 2009)

Klar macht es hier die masse nur was ist für F@H und dem User besser ? Richtig der A2-Core.
Ich mein okay zwangsläufig steigt die PPD dadurch was ja aber ansich nur ein
nebenprodukt ist durch gesteigerte effizienz beim abarbeiten der WU´s.
Aber ist ja jetzt auch egal schauen wir mal was die zukunft so bringt.

//Offtopic

Morgen erstmal das Win7 RTM installieren der Onkel Postbote war da mit der Retail aus der Vorbestellaktion und ich war am pennen nu liegts auf der Post rum


----------



## The Master of MORARE (22. Oktober 2009)

Unserer meint das glaub ich öfters im übertragenen Sinne.
Das verneblt einen wohl so, dass man die Sachen ausversehen umpolt .


----------



## TECRIDER (22. Oktober 2009)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Klar macht es hier die masse nur was ist für F@H und dem User besser ? Richtig der A2-Core.
> Ich mein okay zwangsläufig steigt die PPD dadurch was ja aber ansich nur ein
> nebenprodukt ist durch gesteigerte effizienz beim abarbeiten der WU´s.
> Aber ist ja jetzt auch egal schauen wir mal was die zukunft so bringt.
> ...


 
Ohje, na dann viel Spass beim installieren.


----------



## Gohan (22. Oktober 2009)

Win7 installiert sich doch super. Schade, Subaru, dass Du ne Pause machst!


----------



## Fate T.H (22. Oktober 2009)

Joa find es zwar ansich auch schade aber die hat nicht nur mit dem crash was zu tun sondern
auch das ich auch kein Bock habe ewig hin und her zu booten zwischen Linux & Windows.
Brauch den PC auch zum arbeiten und Spielen.


----------



## Gohan (22. Oktober 2009)

Kann ich verstehen. Folding soll ja auch nur n Bonus sein.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (22. Oktober 2009)

wo wir grade bei Win 7 sind, sollte ich irgendetwas mitnehmen? also so etwas wie angefangene WU's ist klar aber noch irgendetwas? 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## The Ian (22. Oktober 2009)

was willste denn alles außer dir wichtige dateien noch mitnehmen?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (22. Oktober 2009)

möglichst soviel, dass ich nichts mehr machen muss außer die Daten wieder auf den Platte zu schmeißen und dann kanns wieder los gehen

€: ich spreche nur von den F@H Daten

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (22. Oktober 2009)

Unter Linux kann man Windows-Programme mit Wine laufen lassen, ganz ohne VM. Schade, dass das nicht auch unter Windows mit dem Linux-SMP-Client geht. Eine VM ist mir zu umständlich.


----------



## Stergi (22. Oktober 2009)

ich habe meine vm auch erstmal in ner warteschleife gesetzt...  ich glaube die serzt mir die gpu ppd runter ... wieso auch immer


----------



## Fate T.H (23. Oktober 2009)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Unter Linux kann man Windows-Programme mit Wine laufen lassen, ganz ohne VM. Schade, dass das nicht auch unter Windows mit dem Linux-SMP-Client geht. Eine VM ist mir zu umständlich.



Naja warum sollte auch sich einer die mühe mache ein Wine ähnliches Programm zu schreiben.
Bis auf vielleicht sehr wenige ausnahmen ist doch alles erhältlich in der Windows Welt.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (23. Oktober 2009)

Mal eine frage gob es dazu eine FAQ oder kann mir einer sagen was das an sich ist.
Habe das nie so ganz verstanden.
Und ja danke schon mal!


----------



## Fate T.H (23. Oktober 2009)

Wozu ne FAQ ? Linux ? Folding ?


----------



## Gohan (23. Oktober 2009)

Oh, ich denke, er will wissen, was Folding im allgemeinen is. Naja, Google hilft...

Folding@home ? Wikipedia


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (23. Oktober 2009)

Was ich auf Wiki gelesen habe Gefällt mir sehr!
Nun is die frage A) Wo runter laden B) Wie kann ich das gut und nuten bringen einsetzen und weiter !


----------



## Gohan (23. Oktober 2009)

Die Frage is ja, womit willst Du falten. Hier im Forum gibt es mehrere Faqs. Es besteht die Möglichkeit mit der Graka oder mit der CPU zu falten.

CPU-Client wäre hier: http://www.stanford.edu/group/pandegroup/folding/release/Folding@home-Win32-x86-623.zip

GPU-Client wäre hier: http://www.stanford.edu/group/pandegroup/folding/release/Folding@home-Win32-GPU_Vista-623.zip

Wie gesagt, auf jeden Fall die Faqs durchlesen, denn da steht alles gut erklärt drin. Und nutzenbringend? Ganz einfach, laufen lassen!


----------



## TECRIDER (23. Oktober 2009)

CrimsoN 1.9 schrieb:


> Was ich auf Wiki gelesen habe Gefällt mir sehr!
> Nun is die frage A) Wo runter laden B) Wie kann ich das gut und nuten bringen einsetzen und weiter !


 
Erstmal zu A:

Folding@home - Main

Dann guckst/liest du!

Dann reden wir vielleicht über B!

Kennst du Aquanox??? (wegen Crimson)


----------



## TECRIDER (23. Oktober 2009)

Gohan schrieb:


> Die Frage is ja, womit willst Du falten. Hier im Forum gibt es mehrere Faqs. Es besteht die Möglichkeit mit der Graka oder mit der CPU zu falten.
> 
> CPU-Client wäre hier: http://www.stanford.edu/group/pandegroup/folding/release/Folding@home-Win32-x86-623.zip
> 
> ...


 
Sorry, warst einen Tick schneller.

Grüße, Teci


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (23. Oktober 2009)

Es gibt 4 verschiedene GPU-Clients:


Tray-Client (allgemein)
Tray-Client für Nvidia-GPUs
Console-Client für XP/2003
Console-Client für Vista
Ich nutze den Nvidia-Tray-Client.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (23. Oktober 2009)

Also ich würde gern CPU machen da einen E8500@4.2GHz habe und denn die zu was sinnvollen eine setzen will als immer für Games.

Und TECRIDER ja klar daher habe ich auch denn namen 
Aqunanox 2 is das beste Game für mich das es gibt !

Nachtrag:
Habe mir das für die CPU geladen...habe aber noch nicht weiter gemacht da ich nicht so denn plan davon daher !


----------



## Gohan (23. Oktober 2009)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f.../19693-howto-einrichten-des-tray-clients.html

Schau ma da rein, da steht alles drin. Solltest Du nich weiterkommen sag Bescheid.


----------



## TECRIDER (23. Oktober 2009)

CrimsoN 1.9 schrieb:


> Also ich würde gern CPU machen da einen E8500@4.2GHz habe und denn die zu was sinnvollen eine setzen will als immer für Games.
> 
> Und TECRIDER ja klar daher habe ich auch denn namen
> Aqunanox 2 is das beste Game für mich das es gibt !
> ...


 

Oh Mann, das ist ja wirklich cool! AQ1+AQ2 Rev habe ich auch hier. AQ2 Rev gehört zu meinen Favoriten.
Schade nur das man es nicht im Lan spielen kann.
Habe ich allerdings auch schon nen weilchen nicht mehr gezockt!
Mhhh, sollte ich mal wieder antesten. Weisst du ob das auf Vista64bit läuft???


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (23. Oktober 2009)

Weiß ich nicht aber ich denke nicht siehe AQMarkt das geht auch nicht unter Vista 64bit

Nachtrag:

Gib es das auch als Dual Core Version ?


----------



## TECRIDER (23. Oktober 2009)

CrimsoN 1.9 schrieb:


> Weiß ich nicht aber ich denke nicht siehe AQMarkt das geht auch nicht unter Vista 64bit
> 
> Nachtrag:
> 
> Gib es das auch als Dual Core Version ?


 
Schade,
Danke für deine Antwort! 
Da nimmst du den SMP Client für Windows. Hier ist das HowTo

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...9648-howto-windows-smp-client-einrichten.html

Und hier der Download 

Folding@home - DownloadWinOther

Nimm den MPICH


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (23. Oktober 2009)

Ich melde mich morgen noch mal ich mach los in denn BPM club ab rocken bis dann Jungs!


----------



## Gohan (23. Oktober 2009)

Ich glaube nich, dass Du den SMP-Klient nehmen solltest, wenn Du den Rechner nich 24/7 laufen lassen willst. Ich hab mit meinen Quadcore Probleme gehabt die WU's rechtzeitig abzuschließen, wenn ich den nich mindestens 8 Stunden am Tag habe falten lassen. Dann lieber zwei Konsolen-Clients. da schafft man die Deadlines ohne Probleme.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (23. Oktober 2009)

Welcome back nfsgame .


----------



## nichtraucher91 (23. Oktober 2009)

ich glaube, dass seine 4850 mehr bringt als zwei Konsolen-Clients.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (23. Oktober 2009)

Die HD 4850 bringt aber auch nicht viel, Nvidia-GPUs können besser falten.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (23. Oktober 2009)

das fällt in die Abteilung PP
sry^^

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## nfsgame (24. Oktober 2009)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Welcome back nfsgame .


Danke, war ne schwere Geburt, mehr Stauzeit als normale Fahrtzeit .


----------



## Henninges (24. Oktober 2009)

gleich mal millionär is...*klopf*klopf* am türchen...ist da schon ein platz für mich frei ?


----------



## The Ian (24. Oktober 2009)

henne wenn du nicht augenblicklich dein faltpotential runter schraubs und es lässt mich einzuholen...ja dann ist auch für dich ein platz freixD
und pass auf dass die dunkle macht nicht zum greifen kommt und dir dein mobo durchschmort


----------



## schrotflinte56 (24. Oktober 2009)

also von hier hinten sieht es aus als wenn du da logger reinpasst in die millionärs galerie

mfg


----------



## Henninges (24. Oktober 2009)

yo ian...keine bange...sobald die 1000000 erreicht sind, fahre ich die anderen beiden falter herunter...das hab ich auch meiner holden versprochen...


----------



## Henninges (24. Oktober 2009)

danke @flinte...machst neben dir den platz dann mal frei, ne ?


----------



## nfsgame (24. Oktober 2009)

Na dann abetr mal los, 300 Punkte sind doch nix  . Und wir finden schon nen Plätzchen für soeinen Engagierten falter .


----------



## The Master of MORARE (24. Oktober 2009)

Hau rein Henne *duckundweg*^^
Und mögest du verschont bleiben!


----------



## TECRIDER (24. Oktober 2009)

Gohan schrieb:


> Ich glaube nich, dass Du den SMP-Klient nehmen solltest, wenn Du den Rechner nich 24/7 laufen lassen willst. Ich hab mit meinen Quadcore Probleme gehabt die WU's rechtzeitig abzuschließen, wenn ich den nich mindestens 8 Stunden am Tag habe falten lassen. Dann lieber zwei Konsolen-Clients. da schafft man die Deadlines ohne Probleme.


 
Da hast du selbstverständlich Recht! Wenn er nicht 24/7 laufen lässt, dann macht es keinen Sinn!

Das hatte ich nicht bedacht da bei mir fast alles 24/7 läuft, deshalb war es für mich schon selbstverständlich

Grüße, Teci


----------



## Fate T.H (24. Oktober 2009)

@The Master of MORARE

Brauch nicht mehr reinhauen er hat die Mille schon geknackt mal sehen ob er sich meldet
oder ob die Dunkle Seite zugeschlagen hat. *Telefon nehm und 555-Deathstar wähl*


----------



## nfsgame (24. Oktober 2009)

Na dann Glückwunsch Henne!


----------



## TECRIDER (24. Oktober 2009)

Na von mir aber auch Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur Mille!!!

Grüße, Teci


----------



## The Ian (24. Oktober 2009)

Henninges schrieb:


> yo ian...keine bange...sobald die 1000000 erreicht sind, fahre ich die anderen beiden falter herunter...das hab ich auch meiner holden versprochen...



sag deiner holden du hättest von mir die erlaubnis weiter zu falten


----------



## The Master of MORARE (24. Oktober 2009)

Hey Henne ich gratulationiere dir  .
Ist dieses "Henne" genenne denn eigentlich erlaubt?


----------



## Henninges (24. Oktober 2009)

*DANKE @ ALL !! (;*



The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Hey Henne ich gratulationiere dir  .
> Ist dieses "Henne" genenne denn eigentlich erlaubt?


 
nö...eigentlich nicht _"Henne" _sondern _"Henni"_...wenn ich bitten dürfte...

jetzt wo ich im "club" bin...


----------



## Gohan (24. Oktober 2009)

Henni, Glückwunsch!


----------



## The Master of MORARE (25. Oktober 2009)

Henni der Sithlod^^...achne...wir ham grad glaub ich den schüler gefunden .


----------



## Rick (25. Oktober 2009)

von mir auch noch nen glückwunsch zur mille


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Oktober 2009)

Henni - du bist mein neuester Schüler *röchel*
Wenn du einst zu einem Lord aufgestiegen bist werde ich dir das ultimative Geheimnis verraten *keuch*
Es gab einst einen von uns der selbst tote Hardware wieder zum Leben erwecken konnte *hechel*

Ach ja, btw. auch ein *maximales* GRATS von mit


----------



## Henninges (25. Oktober 2009)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Henni - du bist mein neuester Schüler *röchel*
> Wenn du einst zu einem Lord aufgestiegen bist werde ich dir das ultimative Geheimnis verraten *keuch*
> Es gab einst einen von uns der selbst tote Hardware wieder zum Leben erwecken konnte *hechel*
> 
> Ach ja, btw. auch ein *maximales* GRATS von mit


 
danke, mein meister...


----------



## nfsgame (25. Oktober 2009)

Haste ja auch nen Passenden Avatar reingestellt  .


----------



## The Master of MORARE (25. Oktober 2009)

Bumblebee, bei dem geröchel erweckt das gerad' den Anschein, dass dein Körper so zu 70% aus bionischen Implantaten besteht und dir den Puls runterfährst um vom Myokard das letzte bisschen Faltleistung abknausern zu können .
Ich geh nu mal weiterinhalieren - verdammte Nebenhöhlen !


----------



## nfsgame (25. Oktober 2009)

Setz dich mit Bumblebee zusammen, dann haben wir Stereoröcheln .
Nee, gute besserung .


----------



## Henninges (25. Oktober 2009)

wie ihr seht, ist die dunkle seite _seeehr_ stark... 

edit : yo...mal auf die schnelle neuen avatar gesetzt...ändere ich aber wieder...( wenn ich der meister bin und jemand anderes der schüler... )


----------



## nfsgame (25. Oktober 2009)

So, solangsam fahr ich das falten auch wieder hoch. Das ist zum  -en: fünf Tage nicht da und schon von über 10k ppd auf unter 1k ppd gerutscht .


----------



## Henninges (25. Oktober 2009)

das wird schon wieder...*armausstreckmitfingerkrümmenundaugenverdreh*


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (25. Oktober 2009)

Gute Entscheidung, weiter zu falten. Das hilft der Medizin und dem Team 70335.
Gerade im Winter kann man die Rechnerabwärme gut gebrauchen. In einem elektrisch beheizten Zimmer ist der PC-Stromverbrauch im Winter egal; was der PC verbraucht, verbraucht die Heizung weniger, die Kosten bleiben gleich.


----------



## nfsgame (25. Oktober 2009)

@ Jever: War das zu mir gemeint?
Wenn ja: Es war eher ne Unfreiwillige Pause, da ich für ne Woche in Belgien war und die Rechner nicht laufen lassen konte . So schnell bringt mich keiner vom falten weg .


----------



## Fate T.H (25. Oktober 2009)

Grml eigentlich wollt ich ja pause machen bis der SMP2 kommt aber da
versucht doch glad jemand mir in 3 Tagen mein Platz streitig zu machen.
Denke werd mal gleich den BIG-WU Hammer wieder auspacken müssen um einen kleinen
vorsprung wieder auszubauen.


----------



## Doandu (25. Oktober 2009)

von mir auch noch Glückwunsch henninges


----------



## Henninges (25. Oktober 2009)

thx @ doandu...the dark side is rising...hab mir eben meine gtx275 abgeholt...die lascht mal eben locker 8,5k+ wech...


----------



## nfsgame (25. Oktober 2009)

Oh mann, da hab ich ja jetzt gar keine Chance dich am Überholen zu hindern .
Naja alles fürs Team   .

Obwohl: Bei mir steht bald nen (Gaming-)HTPC an. Mal sehen was ich da so reinkloppe .


----------



## Fate T.H (25. Oktober 2009)

Hmm schließt sich das nicht ein wenig aus ?

Ich mein ein HTPC ist schließlich auf Multimedia + Stromsparen getrimmt und nicht auf Spieleleistung.
Wobei man sagen muß das die HD5850 nicht unattraktive ist mit ihren 17W im idle aber fürs Folden nicht wirklich zu gebrauchen ist.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (25. Oktober 2009)

Ich glaube nfs hat vor sich nen i7 nebens Bett an die Glotze zu stellen .
Kleiner Cube und unterm Arm und ab inne Zocklounge getragen .


----------



## The Ian (26. Oktober 2009)

Henninges schrieb:


> thx @ doandu...the dark side is rising...hab mir eben meine gtx275 abgeholt...die lascht mal eben locker 8,5k+ wech...



hattest du nicht mir und deiner liebsten versprochen die faltung zu drosseln??
aber mich solls nicht stören...hau rein


----------



## Henninges (26. Oktober 2009)

aber, aber, aber...  du hast geschrieben ich daaaarf ruuuuhiiiiig...


----------



## The Ian (26. Oktober 2009)

mich solls nicht stören...aber nicht dass du dann irgendwann heulend ankommst weil die sithfrau dir den saft abgreht hat


----------



## TECRIDER (26. Oktober 2009)

Henninges schrieb:


> thx @ doandu...the dark side is rising...hab mir eben meine gtx275 abgeholt...die lascht mal eben locker 8,5k+ wech...


 
Hallo Henninges,

da kannst du mal vergleichen was deine GTX275 so in etwa bringen sollte.

Ich habe 2 Anhänge beigefügt.

Grüße, Teci


----------



## Gohan (26. Oktober 2009)

Na, hast aber auch die Vorzeige-WU genommen. Hätteste ma noch ne 1888er oder 787er reingepackt.


----------



## Henninges (26. Oktober 2009)

TECRIDER schrieb:


> Hallo Henninges,da kannst du mal vergleichen was deine GTX275 so in etwa bringen sollte.


 
nenn mich _Henni _, machen die anderen doch auch... 

ja meine fresse...ist die oc ? meine läuft @ stock soweit ich weiss...von evga ist die im übrigen...


----------



## DesGrauens (26. Oktober 2009)

mit den 353 wus macht meine 275gtx 10500ppd. mit den 1880 wus ca. nochmal 1500ppd mehr.


----------



## The Ian (26. Oktober 2009)

deine gtx275 macht bei 1880er wus 12000ppd? das will ich nicht glauben wollen, weil das noch nicht mal meine megaübertaktete (wakü+voltmod) gtx285 schafft; die macht nahezu konnstannte 10500 ppd das aller maximalste was mal angezeigt wurde waren 11200ppd


----------



## TECRIDER (26. Oktober 2009)

Gohan schrieb:


> Na, hast aber auch die Vorzeige-WU genommen. Hätteste ma noch ne 1888er oder 787er reingepackt.


 
Haja klar, was denn sonst. Das habe ich mir gerade so ausgesucht.

Also wenns wieder mit einer 1888er und 787er soweit ist, dann stell ich was rein.

Grüße, Teci

@Henni
ja meine fresse...ist die oc ? meine läuft @ stock soweit ich weiss...von evga ist die im übrigen..

Von EVGA???!!! Ist meine auch! Ist echt ein Heisses Eisen. Von EVGA gibt es für die GraKa ein schönes OC Tool namens EVGA Precision
Das lädst du dir über die EVGA Website herunter und dann kanns losgehen. Aber eigentlich müsstest du es auch auf deiner Treiber CD drauf haben.
Damit kannst du wirklich sehr gut deine Karte OCen. Aber nicht übertreiben. Und immer schön den Lüfter mit anpassen.
Meine läuft bei voller Auslastung mit 80%Lüfterdrehzahl und die GPU wird dann nicht wärmer als 65-70C°.

Wenn du wegen der Einstellungen Unterstützung benötigst, gib Bescheid.

@Gohan

Tataaaa, und hier ist eine 1888er im Anhang dabei.


----------



## DesGrauens (27. Oktober 2009)

The Ian schrieb:


> deine gtx275 macht bei 1880er wus 12000ppd? das will ich nicht glauben wollen, weil das noch nicht mal meine megaübertaktete (wakü+voltmod) gtx285 schafft; die macht nahezu konnstannte 10500 ppd das aller maximalste was mal angezeigt wurde waren 11200ppd



kannste ruhig glauben. lasse auf meiner gpu zwei kleints laufen, das in verbindung mit den besagten wu´s bringt ne menge ppd


----------



## The Master of MORARE (27. Oktober 2009)

Lolz... eventuell werd' ich bald meinen Server für ein Paar Wochen los sein .
Hab' in der Schule ein bissl Mist gebaut... aber dann einem gleich einen Klotz zu nehmen, der einfach nur seinen Serverdienst tut; weiß ja nich so ganz .


----------



## TECRIDER (27. Oktober 2009)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Lolz... eventuell werd' ich bald meinen Server für ein Paar Wochen los sein .
> Hab' in der Schule ein bissl Mist gebaut... aber dann einem gleich einen Klotz zu nehmen, der einfach nur seinen Serverdienst tut; weiß ja nich so ganz .


 
Uhhh, das hört sich nicht gut an. Was ist los??? Bzw.was ist passiert???


----------



## nichtraucher91 (27. Oktober 2009)

Wenn ich die Tragödie einmal kurz mit einer weit aus größeren Tragödie unterbrechen darf, meine ausserordentlich wichtige Wenigkeit hat ein viel größeres Problem. Meine Abit AirPlace WiFi Karte wird von Win Seven nicht gefunden... Neustart, andere Treiber und der ganze Kram brachte bis jetzt nicht im geringsten etwas. und zu meinem guten, alten D-Link Stick verweigert sich das OS auch...

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## The Master of MORARE (27. Oktober 2009)

TECRIDER schrieb:


> Uhhh, das hört sich nicht gut an. Was ist los??? Bzw.was ist passiert???


 
Ein knapper Unterkurs in meinem (Mit)Lieblingsfach Physik .
Natürlich sind die verkabelten Kisten an allem Schuld (!!!) - Dabei komm' ich nichtmal mehr zum Zocken .



> Wenn ich die Tragödie einmal kurz mit einer weit aus größeren Tragödie unterbrechen darf, meine ausserordentlich wichtige Wenigkeit hat ein viel größeres Problem. Meine Abit AirPlace WiFi Karte wird von Win Seven nicht gefunden... Neustart, andere Treiber und der ganze Kram brachte bis jetzt nicht im geringsten etwas. und zu meinem guten, alten D-Link Stick verweigert sich das OS auch...


 
In der Abit steckt ein Atheros-Chip .
Versuchs mal mit Treibern für den Atheros AR5006X oder AR5006XS, das sollte klappen.


----------



## TECRIDER (27. Oktober 2009)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Tragödie einmal kurz mit einer weit aus größeren Tragödie unterbrechen darf, meine ausserordentlich wichtige Wenigkeit hat ein viel größeres Problem. Meine Abit AirPlace WiFi Karte wird von Win Seven nicht gefunden... Neustart, andere Treiber und der ganze Kram brachte bis jetzt nicht im geringsten etwas. und zu meinem guten, alten D-Link Stick verweigert sich das OS auch...


 
Na des isch doch Harmlos(WiFi)

Wenn dein Rechner weggenommen bekommst das ist mehr als übel!


----------



## nichtraucher91 (27. Oktober 2009)

TECRIDER schrieb:


> Na des isch doch Harmlos(WiFi)
> 
> Wenn dein Rechner weggenommen bekommst das ist mehr als übel!




Was soll ich mit einem Rechner ohne Internet?!

@The Master of MORARE
Danke. Ich versuch es mal.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## TECRIDER (27. Oktober 2009)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Was soll ich mit einem Rechner ohne Internet?!
> 
> @The Master of MORARE
> Danke. Ich versuch es mal.


 
Warum, du bist doch gerade im I-Net.

Lapi, Zweitrechner???

Naja, versteh ich schon. Aber du kannst immer noch Online gehen. Und er bekommt seinen Rechner weg. Das ist schlimmer glaubs mir.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (27. Oktober 2009)

TECRIDER schrieb:


> Warum, du bist doch gerade im I-Net.
> 
> Lapi, Zweitrechner???
> 
> Naja, versteh ich schon. Aber du kannst immer noch Online gehen. Und er bekommt seinen Rechner weg. Das ist schlimmer glaubs mir.


 
Glaubt mir, ich hab hier genug Rechner stehen^^
Zockrechner ist ja schon eingesackt -.-. ABER WARUM soll der friedliche Server dran glauben!!!
Lappi rockt und  erstrecht^^.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (27. Oktober 2009)

Ich finde es einfach nur peinlich, wenn Eltern es für nötig halten, ihren Kindern den PC wegzunehmen.


----------



## Stergi (27. Oktober 2009)

hm meine eltern haben des bei mir einmal gemacht da wurde ich dann noch schlechter haben die mir den weider gegeben hab ich mich wieder auf spitzenwerte hochgerappelt


----------



## The Master of MORARE (27. Oktober 2009)

Genau meine Rede.
Ohne Rechner war ich wirklich ohne sch*** schlechter.


----------



## TECRIDER (27. Oktober 2009)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Ich finde es einfach nur peinlich, wenn Eltern es für nötig halten, ihren Kindern den PC wegnehmen zu müssen.


 
Da Stimme ich dir voll und ganz zu. Das bewirkt meistens nur eine Trotzreaktion und das Gegenteil tritt ein.

Hier müssten die lieber mal in aller Ruhe ein bisschen Ursachenforschung betreiben. Und gemeinsam mit ihrem Sohnemann die Sache gerade biegen.

Nach ner Vernünftigen Lösung schauen. Das ist wichtig.

Naja, wenn ich überlege wie det bei mir war. Uhhhh. Jetzt bin ich lieber still.


----------



## Stergi (27. Oktober 2009)

hehe gut wenn man aus diesem alter raus ist wa?


----------



## TECRIDER (27. Oktober 2009)

Stergi schrieb:


> hehe gut wenn man aus diesem alter raus ist wa?


 
Da haste Recht. Meine Schulzeit ist schon ein bisschen her. Aber egal. Schön wars

Aber dann kommen eben neue Herausforderungen auf einen zu.


----------



## Gohan (27. Oktober 2009)

Oh ja. Und das Dumme is, man muss eigenverantwortlich auch noch zu dem ganzen Scheiss stehen. Schulzeit war schon geil!


----------



## TECRIDER (27. Oktober 2009)

Gohan schrieb:


> Oh ja. Und das Dumme is, man muss eigenverantwortlich auch noch zu dem ganzen Scheiss stehen. Schulzeit war schon geil!


 

Hey, das war das beste überhaupt.


----------



## The Ian (27. Oktober 2009)

im nachhinein ist sowiso fas jede in dem augenblick doofe zeit wieder genial gewesen^^


----------



## klefreak (28. Oktober 2009)

bekommt ihr auch schon seit gestern keine SMP Wu's mehr??

lg klemens


----------



## nichtraucher91 (28. Oktober 2009)

TECRIDER schrieb:


> Warum, du bist doch gerade im I-Net.
> 
> Lapi, Zweitrechner???
> 
> Naja, versteh ich schon. Aber du kannst immer noch Online gehen. Und er bekommt seinen Rechner weg. Das ist schlimmer glaubs mir.




EEE-PC... Aber schon mal mit so einem System ein höher-auflösendes (nicht HD-ready) Video gesehen? Eine Dia-Show mit Musik ist da entspannender. 


@The Master of MORARE
Danke für deinen Tipp! Hat geklappt und der Große ist jetzt immerhin schon wieder im Internet F@H kommt hoffentlich heute Abend 


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## The Master of MORARE (28. Oktober 2009)

Da fällt mir nur eins ein: Bescheidenheit! (btw mein Lappi ist ein Tecra 8100 von Toshiba... alt und recht robust, aber unter Win(-XP) oder Linux rennt es gut.)
Gerngeschehen mit dem Wlahmtreiber^^


----------



## Gohan (28. Oktober 2009)

Hey, hab auch noch nen Notlaptop. Is n Pentium 4 mit Raeon 9000. Is echt der Hammer, Youtubevideos gehen grad noch so, aber was anderes kann man dann nich mehr machen. Hätte nich gedacht, dass der Rechner nu doch so lahm is...


----------



## TECRIDER (28. Oktober 2009)

DesGrauens schrieb:


> mit den 353 wus macht meine 275gtx 10500ppd. mit den 1880 wus ca. nochmal 1500ppd mehr.


 
Holla,

also das glaub ich auf keinen Fall. Die GTX275 alleine schafft das nicht.

Und wenn dann vielleicht mit dem SMP Client zusammen.


----------



## DesGrauens (28. Oktober 2009)

TECRIDER schrieb:


> Holla,
> 
> also das glaub ich auf keinen Fall. Die GTX275 alleine schafft das nicht.
> 
> Und wenn dann vielleicht mit dem SMP Client zusammen.



macht sie aber. ich lasse auf der gpu *ZWEI* klients laufen, dadurch der ppd boost bei den besagten wu´s.

mit einem kleint siehts natürlich anders aus.


----------



## Fate T.H (28. Oktober 2009)

Hach mädels ^^

Poste doch einfach ein paar Screenies (mitsamt Taktraten) sonst wird diese Diskussion noch länger dauern.


----------



## DesGrauens (28. Oktober 2009)

hast vieleicht nicht mit bekommen. aber mein rechner ist ausser gefecht, netzteil ist abgeraucht und hat mein mobo mit ins jenseits genommen.

deswegen auch die inaktivität beim falten DesGrauens - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

dauert noch ein bissel bis ersatz da ist bzw ich screens posten kann.


----------



## TECRIDER (28. Oktober 2009)

DesGrauens schrieb:


> macht sie aber. ich lasse auf der gpu *ZWEI* klients laufen, dadurch der ppd boost bei den besagten wu´s.
> 
> mit einem kleint siehts natürlich anders aus.


 
Glaub ich trotzdem nicht!

Mache ich seit gestern auch, das bringt die nicht selbst wenn sie OC ist! Das klappt nur wenn ich den SMP mitlaufen habe.

Nochmal, ich habe 2 GPU2 Clients auf einer GTX275 am laufen und 1 SMP Client. Dann habe ich etwa 11500-12500PPD.

Und wenn ich den SMP Client und nur 1 GPU2 Client laufen habe dann bringt die Geschichte ca. je nach WU 11400-13300PPD

Also wir reden hier von einer GTX275 nicht das wir einander vorbeireden.


----------



## DesGrauens (28. Oktober 2009)

musst du auch nicht, wahr ist das trotzdem.

kann dir leider aktuelle screens erst in 1-2 wochen posten wenn mein mobo zurück ist. 

aber hier mal ein link wo ich eine screen gemacht habe.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...t-ihr-so-am-tag-im-schnitt-45.html#post843951

@ hier nochmal ein screen(bild2) von einem anderen user mit einer 275gtx

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...unkte-faltet-ihr-so-am-tag-im-schnitt-47.html


----------



## Henninges (28. Oktober 2009)

ja...also ich nehm das jetzt einfach mal als gegeben an...was soll's. is schon doof wenn die HW abraucht...zum glück bin ich von sowas bisher verschont geblieben...liegt aber vielleicht daran das die meine HW selten älter als 12 monate wird...


----------



## Gohan (28. Oktober 2009)

Netzteil auch nich? Das sollte mich wundern...


----------



## Henninges (28. Oktober 2009)

naja, das netzteil hat im april seinen geist nach 5 monaten aufgegeben und war somit ein garantiefall, seit mai liefert es konstante energie...da ich ja im mai erst angefangen habe zu falten und seit mitte juli erst den nightfolder betreibe geht das eigentlich. ich habe dort das "neue" schwarze be quite laufen, im hauptrechner versorgt ein noname netzteil die HW mit saft...


----------



## DesGrauens (28. Oktober 2009)

ich folde mittlerweile seit fast 2 jahren.
 in dieser zeit haben 2 be *quiet* ihr zeitliches gesegnet wobei das letztere mein mobo mitgenommen hat.

muss aber auch zugeben das nach meinem system update (i7@3,7ghz 275gtx) 
das be quiet nt 550w etwas überfordert war.

ich werde es jetzt mit cougar probieren. mal schauen wie lang das hebt


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (28. Oktober 2009)

Normalerweise wird immer LC-Power schlecht geredet und BQT in den Himmel gelobt. Aber offensichtlich rauchen BQTs auch oft ab. Ich kenne jemanden, der ein LC benutzt und keine Probleme damit hat.


----------



## Gohan (28. Oktober 2009)

Also mein NT, was grad abgeraucht is, war auch n bequiet. Von meinem Mitbewohner sind innerhalb von 3 Jahren 2 bequiets abgeraucht.

Hab mir jetzt ma n Corsair geholt. Sogar mit Kabelmanagement... ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Gehäuse - Netzteile - Corsair CMPSU-620HX

Ma schaun, wie lange das hält.


----------



## The Ian (28. Oktober 2009)

ich benutze für mein system ien 450w BQT schon seit 2jahren und das läuft und läuft und läuft...davor hatte ich en billig nt da hat der lüfter angefangen zu klappern deswegen austausch
das BQT läuft bei mir meistens bei 300-320w und ich bin vollkommen zufrieden damit (wenn mein pc zu 100% (fumark) ausgelastet wird zieht der 450-500w...dann greift nach ca 10-15 min der selbstschutz des nt und es schaltet sich ab)


----------



## TECRIDER (28. Oktober 2009)

Gohan schrieb:


> Also mein NT, was grad abgeraucht is, war auch n bequiet. Von meinem Mitbewohner sind innerhalb von 3 Jahren 2 bequiets abgeraucht.
> 
> Hab mir jetzt ma n Corsair geholt. Sogar mit Kabelmanagement... ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Gehäuse - Netzteile - Corsair CMPSU-620HX
> 
> Ma schaun, wie lange das hält.


 
Corsair sind echt Spitze. Laufen leise haben weniger Wärmeentwicklung.
Mein TX650W läuft täglich. Seit stark einem Jahr.
Mein HX1000W habe ich heute erst bekommen. Das wird morgen verbaut.
Und vor allem 5 Jahre Garantie. Das ist ne Sache.
In 3 Jahren habe ich ein be quiet und 2 Enermax verheitzt. Jetzt hoffe ich mal das die Corsairs eine bessere Quali abliefern.


----------



## Gohan (29. Oktober 2009)

Also in den Tests, die ich gelesen habe haben die immer sehr gut abgeschnitten.

@ Ian: Würde mich ja ankotzen, wenn mein NT meinen Rechner nicht ausreichend befeuern könnte. Aber wie kommst Du mit der Zusammenstellung auf über 350 Watt? So viel dürfte der doch gar nicht ziehen, selbst wenn die CPU übertaktet is. Oder haste die Graka auch übertaktet?


----------



## The Ian (29. Oktober 2009)

jap graka mit voltmod übertaktet

aber was störts mich wenn mein nt zu 98 der fälle ausreicht?? wenn ich weiß, dass nur so viel gezogen wird, wen fumark und nen cpu bench gleichzeitig läuft...na dann mach ich die konstellation halt nicht fertig ist...also 350w zieht der seltenst mal im spiele betrieb sonnst so immer um die 300...auch beim falten


----------



## Fate T.H (29. Oktober 2009)

TECRIDER schrieb:


> Corsair sind echt Spitze. Laufen leise haben weniger Wärmeentwicklung....



Wird wohl daran liegen das die Corsair zum großteil von Seasonic gebaut werden.


----------



## Henninges (29. Oktober 2009)

also über seasonic kann ich nur sagen :  ... hab seit sechs jahren einen silentium t2 tower von arctic cooling in gebrauch, mit einem 350er NT. das läuft und läuft und läuft...


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (29. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe seit mehr als 2 Jahren ein Seasonic M12-500 und bin sehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## Doandu (29. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen, morgen beginnen die Herbstferien und ich kann mich hier wieder mehr beteiligen.

Kann mir jemand sagen,w arum ich mir ein 600W NT gekauft habe???

Bei F@H nur Graka brauch ich gerade mal 180 W und nur CPU 115 W 

Benchmark muss ich noch messen, der wird aber auch nicht so viel brauchen, denk ich mal


----------



## nfsgame (29. Oktober 2009)

Von BQ kann ich auch nen Lied singen. Drei Stück sind dem faltens chon zum Opfer gefallen; Nagut eins war aus der berühmt-berüchtigten Serie wo im Betrieb die Lüftersteuerung ausfiel .


----------



## madgerrit39 (29. Oktober 2009)

Wer am Netzteil spart, spart oft am falschen Ende.
Lieber 15 -20 € mehr investieren und ne nummer zu groß, als daß was abraucht, oder beim nächsten Hardwareupdate das Ding ne Nummer " zu Eng" ist.

ich kaufe mir ja auch nicht nen Porsche mit RUNDERNEUERTEN Reifen....


----------



## The Master of MORARE (29. Oktober 2009)

Ich muss nfsgame Recht geben. Die BQ-Lobhymnen wurden bis maximal zur Einführung der Darkpower-Serie geschrieben.
Ich habe mir damals noch ein BQNT  aus der noch sehr stabilen "E5"er Straightpower-Serie gekauft, da mir der Preisunterschied zu den neuen Darkpower NTs noch zu groß war.
Es läuft hier und jetzt noch 24/7 im FaltServer  und von der Darkpower Reihe habe ich seitdem nicht positives gehört :devil..


----------



## The Ian (29. Oktober 2009)

jap meins ist auch eins aus den E5`ern


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (29. Oktober 2009)

Wenn BQ schon lange nicht mehr gut ist, frage ich mich, warum das eine DarkPower, das ich bei Geizhals gesehen habe, so gut bewertet wurde.


----------



## Doandu (29. Oktober 2009)

kp

hat jemand von euch Avira Anti Vir??

Weil heute hat es ein Update gemacht und erkennt die F@H Verknüpfungen nun als *TR/Downloader.Gen - Trojan an!
*


----------



## Henninges (29. Oktober 2009)

soll vorkommen...mit avira...ist ne falschmeldung...


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (29. Oktober 2009)

Von Freeware-Virenscannern kann man sowieso nicht viel erwarten. Nimm lieber Kaspersky oder G Data. Für einen reinen Faltrechner würde ich aber keinen Virenscanner nehmen, ohne hat man eine bessere Faltperformance.


----------



## Doandu (29. Oktober 2009)

ok, kann sein. Behalte das aber lieber mal im Auge, da teilweise andere Probleme auftreten.

Es ist kein Faltrechner, deswegen brauche ich einen Virenscanner. Und Kaspersky etc. sind auch nicht viel besser! In den Vergleichen z.B. von Computer Bild, hat der Freewarescanner von Avira sehr gute Erkennungsraten, da sind die kostenpflichtigen teilweise schlechter. Wenn dann würde ich mir die sowieso Kaufversion von Avira holen, dassie auch eine der besten sind. Aber die Freeware reicht


----------



## The Master of MORARE (29. Oktober 2009)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Wenn BQ schon lange nicht mehr gut ist, frage ich mich, warum das eine DarkPower, das ich bei Geizhals gesehen habe, so gut bewertet wurde.


 
Naja, so toll wurden die ja auch nicht bewertet (Olle Sternchen zähle ich nicht mit. Die werden ja eh nach ein paar Wochen gepostet, solange hält auch ne handkurbel statt NT.)

Sortierst du die Netzteile nach Bewertung, so wirst du feststellen, dass die rund 2 Jahre alten Netzteile der "E5/6"er StraightPower Charge die obere Hälfte des Feldes dominieren.

Ich habe mir eben mal die Darkpower-Reihe im Preisvergleich angesehen und mir ist aufgefallen, dass sehr oft von "Schleichendem Tod", "nervigem Lüfterpfeifen -rattern", welches später dann zum Tod führte oder sogar von einer Rückrufaktion der ersten NTs die Rede ist.
Außerdem scheinen die NTs manchmal ein Problem mit der Volllast zu haben - der HTPC-Nutzer beispielweise hat wohl deshalb für seine 60W ein 400W NT gakauft, um noch Reserve zu haben.

Im großen und Ganzen möchte ich natürlich BQ nicht schlecht darstehen lassen, aber ich denke es sind immernoch "erste" DarkPower-NTs unter uns, die negativ herausstechen. Mitlerweile scheint sich die Situation bei der neuen Charge ja wieder beruhigt zu haben.


----------



## JayxG (29. Oktober 2009)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> ... mir ist aufgefallen, dass sehr oft von "Schleichendem Tod", "nervigem Lüfterpfeifen -rattern", welches später dann zum Tod führte ...


hab ein BQ P6 (im Zweitrechner) und kann die Geräuschkulisse bestätigen- das NT pfeift mit der 8800GTS um die Wette und dazu gesellt sich noch ein leises Schleifgeräusch vom NT-Lüfter


----------



## Argead (29. Oktober 2009)

Naja dann hoff ich mal dass mein BQ NT sowas nicht macht, denn mir gefällt es so wie es jetzt ist, nämlich unhörbar .


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (29. Oktober 2009)

Ich kann voraussichtlich morgen Erfahrungen mit LC-Power posten, aber dieses NT kommt in einen Office-PC.
Die HD 3650 AGP, die in diesem PC steckt, kann leider nicht sonderlich gut falten (nur ~500 PPD). Aber sobald da mal ein PCIe-Mainboard rein kommt, muss zwangsläufig eine neue Graka her, die ich falten lassen werde.


----------



## JayxG (29. Oktober 2009)

hab noch zwei interessante links zum Thema NT

Wieviel Reserve sollte ein Netzteil haben?

Marktsituation und Kaufempfehlungen



EDIT:

Kann von euch jemand, etwas mit dem Fehler CoreStatus = 66 (102) beim Linux-SMP anfangen? 


```
...
Arguments: -smp -local -verbosity 9 
...
[21:41:29] + Working ...
[21:41:29] - Calling './mpiexec -np 4 -host 127.0.0.1 ./FahCore_a2.exe -dir work/ -suffix 01 -checkpoint 10 -verbose -lifeline 3738 -version 624'
[21:41:29] Folding@Home Gromacs SMP Core
[21:41:29] - Ensuring status. Please wait.
[21:41:30] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=4842739 data_size=23994061, decompressed_data_size=23994061 diff=0
[21:41:30] - Digital signature verified
[21:41:30] Project: 2675 (Run 3, Clone 13, Gen 159)
[21:41:31] Assembly optimizations on if available.
[21:41:31] Entering M.D.
[21:41:54] Completed 0 out of 250000 steps  (0%)
[21:41:54] Folding@home Core Shutdown: INTERRUPTED
[21:41:58] CoreStatus = 66 (102)
[21:41:58] + Shutdown requested by user. Exiting.***** Got a SIGTERM signal (15)
[21:41:58] Killing all core threads
Folding@Home Client Shutdown.
```
Habe bisher die VM neugestartet- kein Erfolg; 
den work- Ordner, die queue.dat, die FahCore_a2.exe und die unitinfo.txt gelöscht und anschliessend neugestartet- auch keinen Erfolg, 
der Client hat sich genau die gleiche WU nochmal geholt und verweigert- egal welches setup in der client.cfg- die Arbeit


----------



## TECRIDER (30. Oktober 2009)

JayxG schrieb:


> hab noch zwei interessante links zum Thema NT
> 
> Wieviel Reserve sollte ein Netzteil haben?
> 
> ...


 
Ohje hat es dich auch erwischt!
Kannst mal schauen, ich hatte auch schon massive Probs. Hier ein Link dazu:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...h-folding-home-thread-ii-632.html#post1209195

Ob es allerdings der gleiche Fehler war kann ich dir jetzt auch nicht mehr sagen.
AM-Subaru meinte das mein Fehler eventuell mit meiner OC CPU zusammengehangen ist.
Zuerst AM-Subaru dann mich und jetzt hat es dich erwischt.
Ich musste anschliesend mein Linux komplett neu installieren. Ich habe F@H so nicht mehr zum laufen gebracht. Aber im Moment steht mein Linux eh still.
Gutes gelingen beim Instandsetzen.


----------



## JayxG (30. Oktober 2009)

OhOh, das sind ja rosige Aussichten ...  

da scheint echt ne Verschwörung im Gange zu sein

OC- FAIL kann ich schon mal ausschliessen, da bei ~30h Prime & ~10h Memtest keinerlei Fehler auftraten- und das bei einer, um 0,1V geringeren Spannung sowie gleicher Taktung. Temperaturprobleme kann ich bei max. 50°C ebenfalls ausschliessen

Hab grad mal nach diesem Projekt gegoogelt, und musste feststellen dass es schon mehrere User gab- die vor dem gleichen Problem standen- gleicher Run, gleicher Clone, gleiches Gen- und der gleiche Fehler- aber keinen Lösungsansatz!???
Werde im Laufe des Tages nochmals versuchen den Clienten zum laufen zu bringen ... wenns nicht funktioniert versuch ich erst nochmal eine Neuinstallation des Clienten, und wenn das nicht funktioniert... ??? *mich-vor-VM-Linux-Neuinstallation-drücken-will-weil-zu-lange-brauch*


P.S.  grad eben ist noch ne Unstable_Machine beim GPU-Clienten (P5913) dazugekommen- und das bei einer max.temp von 48°C ... ich glaub ich krieg die Krise ... was issn jetzt los???


----------



## The Ian (30. Oktober 2009)

die pöse macht schlägt zu^^


----------



## TECRIDER (30. Oktober 2009)

Die Dunkle Seite der Maacht

Henni, du bist umzingelt, wo bist du komm raus




Schau mal.


			
				AM-Subaru schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man nach CoreStatus FF googelt sieht ihn meist in zussamenhang mit OC´ed CPU könnte also daran liegen
> auch wenn Prime95 sagt es sei Rockstable.
> 
> Meine CPU ist auch über 24 Std. unter 100% Last Prime und anderen Progis Stabil gelaufen. Und es hat mich trotzdem erwischt. Es muss auch nicht immer an der CPU liegen.
> ...


----------



## crackajack (30. Oktober 2009)

Doandu schrieb:


> hat jemand von euch Avira Anti Vir??
> 
> Weil heute hat es ein Update gemacht und erkennt die F@H Verknüpfungen nun als *TR/Downloader.Gen - Trojan an!
> *


Ist bei mir auch so. fah.exe und gpu.exe sind seit gestern "böse".


----------



## Bumblebee (30. Oktober 2009)

BitDefender Antivirus 2009 und der neueste McAfee haben damit kein Problem


----------



## TECRIDER (30. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe bei mir GDATA am laufen. Ohne Probs.


----------



## DesGrauens (30. Oktober 2009)

crackajack schrieb:


> Ist bei mir auch so. fah.exe und gpu.exe sind seit gestern "böse".



mit dem besagten programm unter xp mit dem tray cpu klient gibts keine probleme.


----------



## Doandu (30. Oktober 2009)

crackajack schrieb:


> Ist bei mir auch so. fah.exe und gpu.exe sind seit gestern "böse".




also die Verschwörung dringt nun bei mir auch richtig durch!
Seitdem Avira F@H als Virus identifiziert, wird der Prozess: Hpzinw12.exe
mehr als 70 mal ausgeführt; Tendenz steigend und dann schmiert irgendwann das Sys ab


----------



## nfsgame (30. Oktober 2009)

> HPZinw12.exe kann andere Programme manipuliern.  *Deshalb bewerten wir diese Datei zu 52% als gefährlich*,
> *
> *
> *[...]*
> ...



Quelle: http://www.file.net/prozess/hpzinw12.exe.html


Hört sich ungesund an . Glaube aber nicht das das mit Folding zusammenhängt.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (30. Oktober 2009)

Wah, Doandu hat Befall... DESINFIZIERT ihn^^
Son Müll^^
Wehe da kommt was zu uns rüber!


----------



## Doandu (30. Oktober 2009)

komischerweise tritt das ganze erst auf, wenn ich F@H starte. Sonst nicht

Edit: Mittlerweile sind es mehr als 120 mal HPzinw


----------



## Henninges (30. Oktober 2009)

...wer die dunkle seite herausfordert, wird sich mit ihr messen müssen...

nein, ich bin da wirklich unschuldig dran...


----------



## Henninges (30. Oktober 2009)

grats @ bumblebee für 2k post !


----------



## JayxG (30. Oktober 2009)

TECRIDER schrieb:


> Die Dunkle Seite der Maacht





Henninges schrieb:


> ...wer die dunkle seite herausfordert, wird sich mit ihr messen müssen...


hab die VM heut morgen dann mal ganz flink auf den Snapshot vom 10.Okt. zurückgesetzt ... und schon lief die Kiste wieder ... zumindest bis heut Mittag, da kam dann die Revanche- der GPU-Client hatte sich an einer 353er aufgehangen und win samt VM gleich mal gefreezt ...  *-und-Reset-drück* ... nach dem hochfahren des GPU-Clienten gabs dann gleich die dazugehörige Unstable_Machine ... OK - das war dann wohl der Ausgleich, aber wenigstens haben die checkpoints in der VM das ganze schadlos überstanden ... 
man sollte sich halt nicht mit der dunklen Seite anlegen

vor dem zurücksetzen der VM fiel mir bei den SMP Dateien auf, das ich für diese gar keine Zugriffsrechte besaß-> Besitzer war angeblich "Nobody"  -löschen konnte ich sie allerdings problemlos, nur halt nicht verändern oder gar ausführen ...  ... keine 10Minuten vorher gings seltsamerweise noch mit der client.cfg ... dazwischen lag lediglich ein Neustart von Linux und das erneute herunterladen dieser seltsamen WU.


TECRIDER schrieb:


> Schau mal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


denke mal das ich einen Fehler auf Seiten der HW bzw. des BIOS-setup´s hier ausschliessen kann, da die vorherigen sechs Wochen selbst mit dem Win-SMP bei Vollast keinerlei probleme auftraten


----------



## TECRIDER (30. Oktober 2009)

JayxG schrieb:


> hab die VM heut morgen dann mal ganz flink auf den Snapshot vom 10.Okt. zurückgesetzt ... und schon lief die Kiste wieder ... zumindest bis heut Mittag, da kam dann die Revanche- der GPU-Client hatte sich an einer 353er aufgehangen und win samt VM gleich mal gefreezt ... *-und-Reset-drück* ... nach dem hochfahren des GPU-Clienten gabs dann gleich die dazugehörige Unstable_Machine ... OK - das war dann wohl der Ausgleich, aber wenigstens haben die checkpoints in der VM das ganze schadlos überstanden ...
> man sollte sich halt nicht mit der dunklen Seite anlegen
> 
> vor dem zurücksetzen der VM fiel mir bei den SMP Dateien auf, das ich für diese gar keine Zugriffsrechte besaß-> Besitzer war angeblich "Nobody"  -löschen konnte ich sie allerdings problemlos, nur halt nicht verändern oder gar ausführen ...  ... keine 10Minuten vorher gings seltsamerweise noch mit der client.cfg ... dazwischen lag lediglich ein Neustart von Linux und das erneute herunterladen dieser seltsamen WU.
> ...


 
Nobody???!!! Das hört sich wirklich sehr Mysteriös an. Ich kann mich auch noch gut daran erinnern, dass die Probleme mit Linux bei mir anfingen als die Prozessorlasten aufeinmal stark angefangen haben zu schwanken. Das hatte sich angefühlt als ob da jemand drin arbeitet. Im SysMonitor konnte ich unter den Prozessen allerdings keinen Übeltäter ausfindig machen. Also habe ich es weiterlaufen lassen. Danach ist mehrfach das Wlan an meinem Rechner (Linux) ausser Funktion gewesen und dann ging einige Tage später gar nichts mehr mit F@H. 

Jaja, wer weiß wer hier alles die Finger im Spiel hat. IBF,AIC oder andere.

Oder vielleicht doch die dunkle Seite. 
Jetzt bin ich lieber still, sonst erwischt es mich vielleicht wieder

Grüße, Teci 

Schau mal im Anhang, da habe ich auch etwas von Linux mit Nobody. Das bezieht sich allerdings auf einen Aktualisierungsdienst von Linux.
Wenn man danach googelt findet man darüber einige Dinge.


----------



## Doandu (30. Oktober 2009)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Wah, Doandu hat Befall... DESINFIZIERT ihn^^
> Son Müll^^
> Wehe da kommt was zu uns rüber!




naja, das Problem muss ich wohl damit lösen, dass ich mir Win7 hole^^


----------



## IvodaBlackSheep (31. Oktober 2009)

Hi, wollt mal fragen ob 3 Way SLI unterstüzt wird und ob mehrere CPU Cores genutzt werden. Und wo kann man einstellen ob CPU oder GPU genutzt werden sollen? Hab nen Core 2 Quad 3,4 GHz und 3 8800GTX XXX

Danke für eure Antworten


----------



## Henninges (31. Oktober 2009)

sli bzw. crossfire wird nicht unterstützt...aber drei karten schon, du kannst jede karte für sich falten lassen...sowohl cpu als auch gpu eignen sich zum falten, obwohl die hauptperformance sicher bei deinen 3 g80 gpu's liegen wird. für die cpu sind smp cores zu installieren, für die gpu gibt es spezielle cores die die graka's ansprechen...für mehr hilfe poste weiter oder schau dir die [HowTo's] an...

willkommen an board !

p.s. leute, ich bin mal eben win 7 installieren...wenn ich heute nix mehr poste, ist irgendwas schief gelaufen...


----------



## Henninges (31. Oktober 2009)

"re"...installation erfolgreich beendet...falls es jemanden interessiert...


----------



## The Master of MORARE (31. Oktober 2009)

Henninges schrieb:


> "re"...installation erfolgreich beendet...falls es jemanden interessiert...



Mich interessiert, ob du auch nen PPD-Boost bekommst O.o!


----------



## Gohan (31. Oktober 2009)

also ich hab keinen PPD-Boost gegenüber Vista zu verzeichnen. Zumindest nich beim GPU-Client. SMP rechne ich nich mehr!


----------



## nichtraucher91 (31. Oktober 2009)

ich rechne atm gar nicht, da ich erstmal den Hauptrechner (Falter) vervollständigen muss nach dem ich Win Seven drauf geklatscht habe ...^^


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Henninges (31. Oktober 2009)

nun ja...würde ich gerne positives drüber berichten, nur leider rennt hfm nicht mehr unter 7...versuche gerade auf dem nachtfalter eine verbindung zum hauptrechner zu bekommen um die stats dort von fahmon abzugreifen...


----------



## Fate T.H (31. Oktober 2009)

Also bei mir rennt HFM nach wie vor  ohne irgendwas geändert haben zu müssen.

Was kriegste denn für eine Fehlermeldung ?


----------



## Henninges (1. November 2009)

jetzt rennt hfm auch wieder...komisch. wie dem auch sei, der wechsel von vista x64 auf 7x64 äussert sich in keinster weise auf den gpu client...cpu hab ich nicht laufen.


----------



## The Ian (1. November 2009)

also ich habe ja von xp32 zu win7 64 "geupgradet" und bei mir machts nen unterschiet von bis zu 1000ppd beim gpu clienten...dass von vista zu 7 kein großer unterschied zu erwarten war....war mir zumindest klar, dam na ja kein komplettes "programm" bei nem "update" umschreiben kann...bei xp zu win7 geht das ja nun nicht


----------



## Henninges (1. November 2009)

kann mir mal jemand den folgenden fehler erklären ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (1. November 2009)

Welchen Fehler denn? Bei mir siehts genauso aus .


----------



## nichtraucher91 (1. November 2009)

mhh ja gut dacht ich mir auch grade...

Edit: oder kann es sein, dass es etwas langsam ist für eine GTX275?

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Gohan (1. November 2009)

beim Umstieg von nem 32-bit auf ein 64-bit OS is der PPS-Anstieg schon eher nachzuvollziehen. Aber wenn man eh schon 64 bit hatte...


----------



## nichtraucher91 (1. November 2009)

Also bei mir wirkt sich das bis jetzt nicht aus...

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Henninges (1. November 2009)

Henninges schrieb:


> kann mir mal jemand den folgenden fehler erklären ?


 
LOL...sorry, da ist mir wohl der f@h screen zu weit nach untern gescrollt...irgendwas mit "shaking" oder so stand da...


----------



## Fate T.H (1. November 2009)

Gohan schrieb:


> beim Umstieg von nem 32-bit auf ein 64-bit OS is der PPS-Anstieg schon eher nachzuvollziehen. Aber wenn man eh schon 64 bit hatte...



Selbst dann sollte es keinen steigerung geben da ja nur das OS in 64-Bit vorliegt aber nicht der Klient/Core.


----------



## JayxG (2. November 2009)

werde vorerst noch ne Weile beim guten alten XP bleiben, eventuell wird mit dem nächsten HW-Kauf eine Win7 im Einkaufskorb liegen.

P.S. Will hoffen dass die Server bald wieder -online- sind, die GPU-WU´s werden zwar hin und wieder verschickt, aber bei dem Linux SMP Server siehts "bescheiden" aus

... die haben wohl auch Probleme mit der dunklen Seite der Macht


----------



## AMD_Killer (2. November 2009)

Yeah endlich die 1. 100k 
Bin ja nur ein Freizeitfalter wenn nicht gezogt wird wird gefaltet.^^


----------



## nichtraucher91 (2. November 2009)

Also ich kann jetzt definitiv sagen, dass FAH auf meinem System nun mit Seven x64 langsamer läuft. 
353'er WU's liefen vorher mit um die 5,3-5,5k ppd und nun mit 4,8-5,0k ppd
1888'er WU's liefen vorher mit um die 4,5k ppd und nun mit 3,7-3,9k ppd

lässt sich da etwas machen?


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## MESeidel (2. November 2009)

AMD_Killer schrieb:


> Yeah endlich die 1. 100k
> Bin ja nur ein Freizeitfalter wenn nicht gezogt wird wird gefaltet.^^



Glückwunsch ;o)


----------



## The Master of MORARE (2. November 2009)

Yeah, Großen GW .


----------



## Doandu (2. November 2009)

Gratulation


----------



## klefreak (3. November 2009)

hab ein problem ;(

seit meinem update der VM auf Xubuntu 9.10 geht alles schief..

1. muste ich Kdm anstelle von Gdm verwenden damit ich mich überhaupt einloggen konnte, des weiteren produziert mein client folgende Meldung anstelle zu falten..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



da ich ein linux NOOB bin weis ich mir hier nicht zu helfen..
BITTE weis jemand eine Lösung..

thx klemens


----------



## The Master of MORARE (3. November 2009)

Also dass "Never change a running system!" nun auch auf Linux zutrifft hätte ich nicht gedacht .
Das Problem ist aber bekannt und tritt nur mit neueren Kernelversionen auf.
Die Lösung sind ein paar modifizierte Dateien.
Hier zu bekommen!

Ich weiß gerade nicht, ob du den beta oder stable Clienten nutzt, aber teste auch mal den jeweils anderen.

Edit: Hast du per Aptitude geupdated oder über ein neues Image?


----------



## klefreak (3. November 2009)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Also dass "Never change a running system!" nun auch auf Linux zutrifft hätte ich nicht gedacht .
> Das Problem ist aber bekannt und tritt nur mit neueren Kernelversionen auf.
> Die Lösung sind ein paar modifizierte Dateien.
> Hier zu bekommen!
> ...



danke für die schnelle antwort..

ja habe mittels update die neue version installiert (ohne die alte vm vorher zu kopieren... großer fehler, wird mir aber nicht mehr passieren.. 
inzwischen läuft der client mal (hab einfach den core gelöscht und dann hat er die alte WU (96%) gelöscht und ne neue geholt..

warum bei mir das update nicht richtig wollte weis ich nicht (im netz gibts noch ein paar andere mit dem gleichen problem des verweigerten logins nach upgrade auf Xubuntu9.10)
ich werd mal etwas abwarten eventuell finde ich ja ne lösung wie ich wieder Gdm anstelle von Kdm verwenden kann (denn gdm ist für mich benutzerfreundlicher und optisch ansprechender...)

falls der client demnächst wieder spinnen sollte werde ich die Anweisungen in deinem Link befolgen...

thx klemens


----------



## The Master of MORARE (3. November 2009)

LOL, du hast die alte WU nach nem "großen" Update weitergefaltet werden gelassen? *A*
Schade, dass sowa nicht klappt .
Hat deine VM nach dem update auf 9.10 eigentlich sämtliche ext3 in ext4 Partitionen konvertiert, oder kommt die ext4-"Neuerung" nur bei einer frischen Installation, vllt ist ja dabei etwas verrutscht ?


----------



## klefreak (4. November 2009)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> LOL, du hast die alte WU nach nem "großen" Update weitergefaltet werden gelassen? *A*
> Schade, dass sowa nicht klappt .
> Hat deine VM nach dem update auf 9.10 eigentlich sämtliche ext3 in ext4 Partitionen konvertiert, oder kommt die ext4-"Neuerung" nur bei einer frischen Installation, vllt ist ja dabei etwas verrutscht ?



ja, ich war so risikoreich und wolt das teil weiterfalten lassen (hab den client natürlich schon wärend dem upgrade geschlossen (dachte mir, dass ja ein backupclient auch auf nem anderen Rechner funktioniert.. (bei mir war sicherlich dieses displaymanager-problem ausschlaggebend für den abbruch..

also meine hdd ist immer noch ext3 das wird ja nur bei neuinstallation oder expliziter konvertierung verändert...

mfg klemens

ps: inzwischen scheint es bis auf die andere optik dank anderem windowmanager wieder richtig zu funktionieren..


----------



## Empirelord (6. November 2009)

Okay noobfrage, aber was bringt es auf einer vm zu falten, wenn man auch direkt in Windows falten kann, ohne Simulationsverlust?


----------



## Henninges (6. November 2009)

der evtl. verwendete linux client ist einfach schneller...


----------



## Empirelord (6. November 2009)

Kann sein aber irgendwie klingt das nicht logisch.

Du lässt Windows laufen, startest eine vm darauf dann f@h, und dann wird das schneller?

Oder bringt es einfach nur mehr Punkte?


----------



## klefreak (6. November 2009)

Empirelord schrieb:


> Kann sein aber irgendwie klingt das nicht logisch.
> 
> Du lässt Windows laufen, startest eine vm darauf dann f@h, und dann wird das schneller?
> 
> Oder bringt es einfach nur mehr Punkte?




also es ist wie folgt!

1. der leisitungsverlust durch ne vm ist dank hardwarevirtualisierung sehr gering
2. nur im Linuxclient gibt es den A2 Core (smp) welcher dank besserer kernauslastung.. die doppelten ppd als der A1 produziert was bedeutet, dass eine Linuxvm(A2) unter windows das doppelte an ppd bringt als der native windows client

mfg klemens

ps: dank gratis Vmware player ist auch das benutzen einer Vm keine kostenfrage  (eher eine Frage des Ram)


----------



## Henninges (6. November 2009)

also ich falte auch nicht mit ner vm, aber die sind effizenter...


----------



## Dorni (7. November 2009)

Ich habe mir jetzt auch mal F@H gezogen um ein bisschen zu unterstützen, ich bin zwar nur Platz 6xx im Team, aber klein Vieh macht auch irgendwann mal Mist


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (7. November 2009)

Was für HW lässt du falten, mit welchen Clients? CPU (Singlecore), CPU (SMP), CPU (Linux-SMP in VM), GPU, PS3?


----------



## JayxG (7. November 2009)

Dorni schrieb:


> Ich habe mir jetzt auch mal F@H gezogen um ein bisschen zu unterstützen, ich bin zwar nur Platz 6xx im Team, aber klein Vieh macht auch irgendwann mal Mist


Hallo Dorni,
 ... jeder noch so kleine Beitrag ist dem folding@home Projekt bzw. dem Team  #70335  herzlich willkommen ... in diesem Sinne ... keep folding 

MfG Sebastian


----------



## AMD_Killer (7. November 2009)

Dorni schrieb:


> Ich habe mir jetzt auch mal F@H gezogen um ein bisschen zu unterstützen, ich bin zwar nur Platz 6xx im Team, aber klein Vieh macht auch irgendwann mal Mist



Willkommen bei uns, 6XX ist doch schon gut und das wichtigste ist das es ist ja für einen guten Zweck.


----------



## Dorni (7. November 2009)

Ich lasse mein PC rechnen, ich denke das der Client nur den CPU auslastet ( AMD 955), eigentlich wollte ich meine GPU noch rechnen lassen, habe das aber alles noch nicht ganz verstanden wie ich das machen lasse. Und eine PS3 hätte ich auch noch rumzustehen, dafür habe ich aber kein Client gefunden.


----------



## nfsgame (7. November 2009)

Also für die GPU gibt es einen speziellen Client den man auf der selben Seite herunterladen kann auf der man auch den "normalen" CPU-Client geladen hat. Wenn du für die CPU den Tray-Client genommen hast dann ist installation und &Einrichtung des GPU-Tray-Clients identisch .

Achso: Willkommen !


----------



## Gohan (7. November 2009)

Auch von mir ein Willkommen. Den PS3-Client kann man wohl im Playstationstore kostenlos runterladen.


----------



## Fate T.H (7. November 2009)

Dorni schrieb:


> ..Und eine PS3 hätte ich auch noch rumzustehen, dafür habe ich aber kein Client gefunden.



Den kannste dir über die PS3 downloaden irgendwas mit Live nennt sich des ding.
Ich muss aber sagen lass die Finger davon den das Wort ineffizienz bekommt damit eine neue bedeutung.
Eine PS3 macht im schnitt 2500-3000PPD nur und tut sich je nach Version (Slim , Fat) bis zu 200W rein.


----------



## Dorni (8. November 2009)

Woran erkenne ich denn wieviel PPD gemacht werden? Bei meinen Desktop Client steht immer nur was von iter / sec.

Btw: war scheinbar doch schon der GPU Client den ich drauf habe, aber der lastet irgendwie den CPU auch mit aus, oder es ist doch nicht der Richtige.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (8. November 2009)

Um die PPD zu sehen, brauchst du ein Programm wie FahMon.
Der CPU-Client lastet entweder einen Core (normaler/Tray-Client) voll aus oder die ganze CPU (SMP-Client). Der GPU-Client verursacht nur minimale CPU-Auslastung, lastet aber die GPU voll aus.


----------



## Dorni (8. November 2009)

Danke, hatte also wirklich den GPU Client drauf, habe mir jetzt noch den CPU Client geladen ( der funktioniert aber noch nicht recht, und FahMon zeigt mir bis jetzt nur die GPU PPD an. Und das sind gerade mal 1997PPD, für euch sicher lächerlich, aber ich bin froh was zu leisten


----------



## The Master of MORARE (8. November 2009)

Dorni schrieb:


> Danke, hatte also wirklich den GPU Client drauf, habe mir jetzt noch den CPU Client geladen ( der funktioniert aber noch nicht recht, und FahMon zeigt mir bis jetzt nur die GPU PPD an. Und das sind gerade mal 1997PPD, für euch sicher lächerlich, aber ich bin froh was zu leisten


 
Lächerlich ist ein Wert von 2000 Punkten pro Tag keinesfalls!
Der Wert ist glaube ich so im mittelniederen 955er Rahmen angesiedelt, mal sehen wie der sich noch bei anderen WUs ändert.
Ansonsten höre auf deine Freundin .


----------



## JayxG (8. November 2009)

@Dorni: was faltet denn bei dir für eine GPU?


----------



## The Master of MORARE (8. November 2009)

JayxG schrieb:


> @Dorni: was faltet denn bei dir für eine GPU?


 
Hätte gefaltet!
Es wäre eine nicht mehr unterstütze altehrwürdige Radeon 9800xt gewesen oder?

Jetzt faltet bei Ihm ja ein 955.


----------



## Dorni (8. November 2009)

Nein falten tut eine 4850 und der CPU faltet irgendwie gar nichts, jedenfalls laut ffahmon. Aber mein Zimmer ist kalt genug, da bleibt Reserve.


----------



## Bumblebee (8. November 2009)

Hallo Dorni und noch ein etwas verspätetes *WILLKOMMEN* von mir

Die 4850 ist (wie alle Karten von AMD/ATI) leider kein Faltwunder
Die neue Software, auf die wir schon elend lange warten, wird das dann ändern
In dem Zusammenhang ist es leider auch so, dass sie mehr CPU-Leistung saugt als die Karten von N_VIDIA
Die von dir erzielten rund 2000 ppd sind da durchaus realistisch

Der 955er ist an sich ein sehr potenter Falter
Du solltest diesen Clienten einsetzen http://www.stanford.edu/group/pandegroup/folding/release/FAH6.23beta-win32-SMP-mpich.exe wenn du den Rechner 24h laufen lassen kannst/willst
Ansonsten nimm den hier http://www.stanford.edu/group/pandegroup/folding/release/Folding@home-Win32-x86-623.zip
Davon kannst du dann 2 bis 3 nebeneinander laufen lassen

Wie siehst du in den HOW-to's hier im Forum

Und natürlich helfen wir wenn nötig weiter


----------



## Scorpioking78 (8. November 2009)

Hallo Dorni!

Den SMP Client würde ich nicht nutzen. Egal, ob Du die GPU arbeiten lässt oder nicht. Man bekommt mehr Punkte mit nem AMD Sys, wenn man 1x GPU und 3X den CPU Client oder einfach nur 4x den CPU Client arbeiten lässt.
Auf Deiner GPU müsste derzeit wohl ein 573x-Projekt laufen, wenn Du ca 2000 PPD bekommst.
Hätte gedacht, dass ne HD4850 mehr schafft. Meine HD3850 macht mit diesem Projekt schon ca1900 PPD.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (8. November 2009)

Ich habe einen 955 und den SMP-Client. Ich falte nicht 24/7, trotzdem kann ich die Deadlines immer einhalten (wenn nicht ein Absturz den ganzen Fortschritt vernichtet). Mein PC ist jeden Tag mehrere Stunden an, aber mehr als 6 sind es normalerweise nicht.

Am besten ist für das Falten mit der CPU der Linux-SMP-Client. Windows-User müssen den aber in einer VM laufen lassen. Hier findest du die Standard-Clients (Windows-CPU Singlecore, Linux, Mac, PS3).

Hier gibt es die High-Performance-Clients (GPU, SMP).
Der von Bumblebee verlinkte SMP-Client ist der Richtige, allerdings musst du die Drop-In-Binary downloaden und die F@H-Programmdatei im F@H-Ordner durch diese Drop-In-Binary ersetzen. Der Original-Client ist nämlich abgelaufen.

Den SMP-Client kannst du immer laufen lassen, er nimmt nur die ansonsten ungenutzte CPU-Leistung. (Wenn du den Linux-Client benutzt, musst du der VM die niedrigste CPU-Priorität zuweisen, z.B. im Task-Manager, vielleicht geht es auch im VM-Programm selbst, damit deine Windows-Programme nicht beeinträchtigt werden.)
Beim GPU-Client ist das anders, den musst du für manche Anwendungen (Spiele, Videos, Google Earth) ausschalten, sonst ruckelt alles. Am schlimmsten ist es, bei laufendem GPU-Client den Gameboy-Emulator Visual Boy Advance zu starten, dann geht eine Weile gar nichts mehr.
Wenn du den Task-Manager startest (mit STRG + SHIFT + ESC) und den Reiter Leistung wählst, muss die CPU-Auslastung auf 100% sein, wenn der SMP-Client arbeitet. Dasselbe gilt bei einem Quadcore auch für 4 Singlecore-Clients, ein einzelner Singlecore-Client muss 25% bringen.


----------



## Scorpioking78 (8. November 2009)

@Jever-Pilsener
Wieviel PPD macht bei Dir der SMP mit welcher WU?

Bei mir macht ein CPU-Client mit dem Projekt 5113 knapp 500 PPD auf nem X4 945.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (8. November 2009)

Mein 955 (Windows-SMP) faltet gerade eine 1920er WU (P2665), es sind ca. 1700 PPD. Ich habe aber noch Firefox und weitere Programme laufen, sonst wäre es mehr.


----------



## Scorpioking78 (8. November 2009)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Mein 955 (Windows-SMP) faltet gerade eine 1920er WU (P2665), es sind ca. 1700 PPD. Ich habe aber noch Firefox und weitere Programme laufen, sonst wäre es mehr.



Genau das meine ich. Wären bei mir mit 4 einzelnen CPU-Clients knapp 2000PD.
Lasse aber nur 3 laufen (ca 1500PPD) und ne 3870 falten (nochmal zwischen 1900 PPD bis 2300 PPD, je nach Projekt).

Wichtig ist, dass man die einzelnen Clients jeweils einem CPU-Kern zuweist, damit man keine Verluste hat, wenn die Clients den Core wechseln, da dabei immer der L2-Cache Inhalt auf den anderen Core übertragen werden muss.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (8. November 2009)

Ich falte dank SMP mit allen 4 Cores, aber trotzdem kann ich auch noch mit der GPU falten. Man muss nicht einen Core für die GPU frei halten, der CPU-Client beeinträchtigt die PC-Leistung fast gar nicht (OK, ein bisschen RAM-Verbrauch, aber was soll's).


----------



## Dorni (8. November 2009)

Vielen Dank für die ganzen Hilfen! Werde mich dann heute Mittag ransetzen und alles ordentlich einstellen / einrichten.

Danke!


----------



## Scorpioking78 (8. November 2009)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Ich falte dank SMP mit allen 4 Cores, aber trotzdem kann ich auch noch mit der GPU falten. Man muss nicht einen Core für die GPU frei halten, der CPU-Client beeinträchtigt die PC-Leistung fast gar nicht (OK, ein bisschen RAM-Verbrauch, aber was soll's).



Na, bei meinen ATIs sieht das mit der Core-Last etwas anders aus. Du nutzt doch ne nVidia.


----------



## Dorni (8. November 2009)

Also ich habe jetzt 4x den CPU Client zu laufen , jetzt ist alles schön auf 100% Auslastung, kuschlig warm wird es bald sicher auch  (38° core unter last)


Edit: Liege bei 1852PPD


----------



## The Ian (8. November 2009)

langsam bekomm ich hass...die ganze woche wenn ich mehr oder weniger neben dem rechner sitze faltet der braf, als würde es schläge geben wenn er es nicht machen würde...kaum bin ich fürs wochenende weg...hört der auf zu falten -.- ...iwie komm ich von meiner verschwörungstheorie und dem wesen des eigenen willen eines rechners nicht weg xD


----------



## JayxG (8. November 2009)

xDD ... diese Gefühl beschleicht mich auch schon eine ganze Weile ... kaum legt man "blindes Vertrauen" in die Technik gibts Unstables, EUE´s oder sogar einen kompletten freeze -.- ... das "skynet-network" lässt da iwie grüssen^^


----------



## Filico (8. November 2009)

also mindestens einmal EUE oder Unstable Machine am Tag ist bei mir schon an der Tagesordnung. Da kann ich 3 Kreuze machen, wenn das mal ordentlich durchläuft.


----------



## JayxG (8. November 2009)

die letzten Tage läufts dank Consolen Client (hab den "stable" von The Master of MORARE bekommen  ) ein wenig runder, ausser hin und wieder mal(wie vor ca. 40min erst ) - da bist hier im Forum mit dem Firefox am "rumzappen" und dann wird für ca. ne 1/3 sek der Firefox inhalt schwarz, die GPU-temp geht ca. für ne halbe sek um 2°C nach oben und BÄM! schon haben wir mal wieder eine Unstable- wwhhoossaa^^


----------



## The Ian (8. November 2009)

der kann sich ja meinetwegen aufhängen, aber doch nicht wenn ich 160km von dem weg bin xD


----------



## JayxG (8. November 2009)

das ist dann natürlich verdammt ärgerlich, da man in diesem Moment ja wirklich nichts machen kann. Kann dich in diesem Punkt voll und ganz verstehen, habs im Sommer auch ein paar mal gehabt- wenn man davor gesessen hat, gabs keinerlei probs aber kaum war man mal ausser Reichweite -.-


----------



## klefreak (8. November 2009)

Dorni schrieb:


> Also ich habe jetzt 4x den CPU Client zu laufen , jetzt ist alles schön auf 100% Auslastung, kuschlig warm wird es bald sicher auch  (38° core unter last)
> Edit: Liege bei 1852PPD


ist für unter windows ein ganz guter wert!
mit dem Windows SMP würdest du acuh nicht wirklich mehr ppd erreichen.
Der Linux-SMP würde aber dank A2 -Core un ner VM ca 4000ppd bei dir bringen (mein Q9550 ,acht @3,4ghz sogar über 5000ppd in ner quadcorelinux-vm)




Scorpioking78 schrieb:


> Na, bei meinen ATIs sieht das mit der Core-Last etwas anders aus. Du nutzt doch ne nVidia.



mit passenden umgebungsvariablen kann auch eine Radeon mit kaum Cpu last falten wie die nvidias) jedoch werden die Schadereinheiten nicht genutzt da der client dank Brook+ programmirbasis nur auf die HD2xxx/3xxx serie optimierbar ist also alles über 320/800 shader bringt nichts..

mfg klemens

ps: deshalb faltet bei mir derzeit nur ne linuxvm und nicht die graka..

pps: anleitung für Linuxvm gibts hier im forum --> vmwareplayer3 sollte quadcores unterstützen und ist gratis.. das vm erstellen muss man in diesem fall halt mit nem sepperaten VMX-builder machen..)


----------



## BiTbUrGeR (8. November 2009)

So bin auch wieder eingesprungen Q9550 @ 4 Ghz SMP-Client und GTX 275 @ 684/1588/1188 GPU-Client

round about 12k PPD pack ich damit wobei 2,1k von der CPU stammen... allerdings rechne ich mit der CPU nur bei 90% aktuell... mal sehen was vollast bringt und ob man dann noch am rechner arbeiten kann


----------



## TECRIDER (8. November 2009)

The Ian schrieb:


> der kann sich ja meinetwegen aufhängen, aber doch nicht wenn ich 160km von dem weg bin xD


 

So, genauso ist es mir heute auch wieder ergangen. Ich war für 2 Tage unterwegs, komme heute Abend nach Hause und und heute Morgen hat sich mein Router aufgehängt. Und das Netzwerk war zum 2. mal wieder ohne Verbindung.
Warum immer gerade wenn man nicht Zuhause ist?!

Auf der Windows Seite ist dann natürlich nichts mehr gelaufen. Wenigstens hat die Linux Seite noch schön vor sich hin gewerkelt.
MMMppffff

Ich glaubs nu doch bald. Sith dunkle Seite Henni

Naja, wenigstens kann ich noch drüber lachen.


----------



## BiTbUrGeR (8. November 2009)

TECRIDER schrieb:


> So, genauso ist es mir heute auch wieder ergangen. Ich war für 2 Tage unterwegs, komme heute Abend nach Hause und und heute Morgen hat sich mein Router aufgehängt. Und das Netzwerk war zum 2. mal wieder ohne Verbindung.
> Warum immer gerade wenn man nicht Zuhause ist?!
> 
> Auf der Windows Seite ist dann natürlich nichts mehr gelaufen. Wenigstens hat die Linux Seite noch schön vor sich hin gewerkelt.
> ...





gibts da nicht reconnect skripte für?


----------



## TECRIDER (8. November 2009)

BiTbUrGeR schrieb:


> gibts da nicht reconnect skripte für?


 
Sorry wenn ich frage.
Was sind denn reconnect skripte???


----------



## BiTbUrGeR (8. November 2009)

Reconnect.bat für Router und Modem - SB-Innovation - Leecher Mod Source Nr. 1

rest musste dir beibringen wenn du da lust drauf hast, da der rechner aber nicht erkennt ob dein router gerade abgeschmiert ist müsstest du diese batch dann über die aufgabenplanung von windows automatisieren und in regelmäßigen abständen ausführen lassen

sprich den router rein prophylaktischin regelmäßigen zeitabständen reconnecten lassen, kann man dann je nach belieben ein oder ausschalten die aufgabe


----------



## The Ian (8. November 2009)

kleine progs, die deinem router sagen, der soll sich aller x min/h reconnecten/rebooten...somit hängt sich das ganze nicht auf...hab mir auch schon überlegt mir ein prog zu installieren, dass den rechner kontinuierlich aller 5h oder so einfach mal neu startet...dann ist es unwahrscheinlicher, dass er sich komplett aufhängt...außer halt in diesem intervall


----------



## BiTbUrGeR (8. November 2009)

The Ian schrieb:


> kleine progs, die deinem router sagen, der soll sich aller x min/h reconnecten/rebooten...somit hängt sich das ganze nicht auf...hab mir auch schon überlegt mir ein prog zu installieren, dass den rechner kontinuierlich aller 5h oder so einfach mal neu startet...dann ist es unwahrscheinlicher, dass er sich komplett aufhängt...außer halt in diesem intervall




nur bei nem kompletten rebout musste die ganzen foldings ebenfalls unterbrechen und dadurch geht zeit verloren... wenn der rechner instabil ist würde ich den grund dafür suchen und das beheben... wenn der router jedoch unzuverlässig ist wie mein kack W701V das gerne mal nach ner zeit wird dann ist das shice ^^

drauf gekommen bin ich durch den jdownloader der diese funktion von hasu aus besitzt um free bei filehostern laden zu können... es geht aber auch anders wie der fred in der verlinkung von mir oben zeigt


----------



## TECRIDER (8. November 2009)

Das Problem ist der Router und nicht die Rechner. Der Router hat sich in einem Zeitraum von 2 Monaten nun schon zum 2.mal aufgehängt. Meine Rechner zeigen mir zwar an, dass die Verbindung vorhanden und stabil wäre, aber ich komme mit keinem Rechner Online.

Dann ziehe ich den Netzstecker am Router warte ein kleines Momentchen Stecker rein und alles funzt wieder tadellos.

Aber danke für den link, das werde ich mir mal anschauen.


----------



## Fate T.H (9. November 2009)

Oooh ja Router sind was feines wenn sie laufen aber wehe die zicken mal wieder rum dann wird es ätzend.
Nachdem er bei mir meinte alle paar Tage so eine Show abziehen zu müssen wurd er rigeros ersetzt von mir seit dem kein problem mehr.


Internet -> On-Board LAN HTPC -> LAN Karte -> Switch -> Konsolen & Haupt-PC


----------



## Henninges (9. November 2009)

wie wäre es mit einem firmware update des routers ?


----------



## TECRIDER (9. November 2009)

Henninges schrieb:


> wie wäre es mit einem firmware update des routers ?


 

Für meinen Netgear 834NB v2 wird derzeit kein neues update angeboten.

Aber danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## AMD_Killer (9. November 2009)

Bringt es eigentlich viel wenn man sein Graka übertaket?


----------



## Henninges (9. November 2009)

das bringt ein paar ppd's mehr, kommt aber auch auf die karte an...shader oc bringt meines wissens am meisten...


----------



## Fate T.H (9. November 2009)

Sagt mal Leute was würdet ihr eigentlich davon halten wenn man mal ein vergleich machen würde zwischen den einzelnen VM Programmen
in puncto Performance, Benutzerfreundlichkeit, Kosten usw. denn VM-Programm ist ja nicht gleich VM-Programm.
Übernehmen würde ich es dann da ich z.Z. eh leerlauf habe.

Problem an der Sache ist natürlich erstmal eine gemeinsame Grundbasis zu schaffen da nicht jedes Programm die gleichen Linuxversionen supporten muß.
Davon abgesehen müsste man es jedesmal fairerweise auf ein frisches System installieren bzw. alle anderen VM-Programme deinstallieren um evtl. Bremsen und Fehler zu umgehen.

Zur auswahl ständen die Kandidaten :


VMware Workstation 7
VMware Player 3
VMware Server 2
VirtualBox 3.0.10
Parallels Desktop 4

Parallels Server wie im Tut fällt aus denn auf deren Homepage find ich keine Hinweise mehr darauf außer für Mac.


----------



## nfsgame (9. November 2009)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Sagt mal Leute was würdet ihr eigentlich davon halten wenn man mal ein vergleich machen würde zwischen den einzelnen VM Programmen
> in puncto Performance, Benutzerfreundlichkeit, Kosten usw. denn VM-Programm ist ja nicht gleich VM-Programm.
> Übernehmen würde ich es dann da ich z.Z. eh leerlauf habe.
> 
> ...


Find ich nicht schlecht. Ich würde die werte eines Q6700 @ 3,33 GHz, eines E8400 @ 3,6GHz und eines Turion 64 TK55 beisteuern und dafür sorgen das der Vergleich auf der Main Auftaucht .


----------



## Fate T.H (9. November 2009)

Na das ist mal was werde mich dann mal gleich noch ein wenig umsehen oder morgen früh nach der Arbeit um mal zu schauen wer welches Linux-OS unterstützt.

Als Host-OS würde ich sagen Windows Vista SP2 oder Windows 7.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (9. November 2009)

Hey Lustig! Spitzenidee!
Bin grad am eh am VMware Server2 Installieren (Faltserver 5050e mit WinVista SP2 Alle Updates)
Mal sehen welch ein Leistungsplus das bringt


----------



## Fate T.H (9. November 2009)

Schön schön wenn nfsgame wirklich sich die mühe macht alle 3 Systeme von sich zu testen hätten wir
mit meinem und von Master dann 5 verschieden Konfig´s sofern Master auch die anderen Programme mit testet. 

So habe mich mal schlau gemacht dachte da an folgendes :

*Testkandidaten :*


VMware Workstation 7
VMware Player 3
VMware Server 2
VirtualBox 3.0.10
Parallels Desktop 4

*Host Betriebsystem :*


Windows Vista SP2 + alle Updates
Aktuelle Treiber

*Gast Betriebsystem :*


Ubuntu 9.04 Standardinstallation (nicht Updaten da es zu komplikationen führen kann)

Genaues gebe ich dann bekannt in einem gesonderten Thread was Konfigurationen der einzelnen VM´s anbelangt z.B. Sound usw.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (9. November 2009)

Master sollte gerade zwar an deiner Facharbeit und an nem Vortrag sitzen, also *psssst* !

Edit:

Master tut sein Bestes.


----------



## JayxG (9. November 2009)

Finds auch eine super Idee!  
Nur werd ich wohl wegen 2 probs nicht unbedingt teilnehmen können: a) hab nur XP32 (bis 7 bei mir draufkommt dauerts noch ein Weilchen) und b) hab bereits mit dem VMware Server 2 so meine Schwierigkeiten gehabt *voll-der-software-noobie-sei* 
... bei den akt. Configs mit VMware Server 1.0.7 ist es wohl Anfängerglück gewesen^^ 

Doch die Tests bzw. das Ergebnis würd mich natürlich brennend interessieren


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (9. November 2009)

Was ist mit M$ Virtual PC?


----------



## BiTbUrGeR (10. November 2009)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Was ist mit M$ Virtual PC?




ist zwar möglich linux darauf zu installieren, jedoch ist der ms virtual pc nicht unbedingt dazu geeignet... erst rechnt nich wenn man noch recht unerfahren auf dem gebiet ist...

den hat microsoft schlichtweg dafür vorgesehen um auf eigenen betriebssystemen ggf. eine ältere windows version laufen lassen zu können damit man noch programme ausführen kann die evtl auf dem neuen system nicht mehr laufen...

was auch unsinn ist. ich kenne genug software für gewerbliche zwecke z.B. Autodata was z.B. den dienst auf einer virtuellen maschiene grundsätzlich verweigert weil der dongle nicht erkannt wird.


----------



## Fate T.H (10. November 2009)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Was ist mit M$ Virtual PC?



Was diese hübschen Microsoft VM-Programme anbelangt die wären Virtual PC und Hyper-V is es ne ganz einfache Kiste.

a) Bietet Virtual PC keine offizielle unterstützung für Linux.
b) Hyper-V bietet meines wissens nach nur unterstützung für Suse Linux Enterprise an.

*aber beide haben mit Punkt c zu kämpfen*

c) Sie bieten wenn überhaupt für Linux nur Single-Core an.


So nebenbei hätten wir mit Hyper-V noch ein problem und zwar ist es für normale alltagsnutzung nicht zu gebrauchen
da es sich noch tiefer ins System einnistet als andere Programme was sich z.B. in stotternde Musikwiedergabe äußert. 

Bildlich kann man es sich so vorstellen :

VMware und Co. außer die als Bare-Metal deklariert sind

Hardware -> Host-OS -> Hypervisor -> Virtuelle Maschine

Hyper-V

Hardware -> Hypervisor -> Host-OS -> Virtuelle Maschine

Wie man unschwer erkennen kann hat selbst das Host-OS keinen wirklich direkten zugriff mehr auf die Hardwareebene sondern
eher einen beschleunigten aber durch den Hypervisor kontrollierten zugang.

Bare-Metal z.B. Parallels Server 4 Bare Metal

Hardware -> Hypervisor -> Virtuelle Maschine


----------



## klefreak (10. November 2009)

@ AM-Subaru:

dieses Projekt finde ich sehr gut und bin auf die Ergebnisse sehr gespannt.

beim Player3 sollte man testen ob auch Quad-VM's laufen und dass man auch nen VMX builder benötigt!
die Workstation7(rc) ist ja zeitlich begrenzt lauffähig günstiger könnte hier die "ältere 6.5er zu bekommen sein welche ja auch inoffiziell Quad VM's unterstützt!

mfg klemens


----------



## The Master of MORARE (10. November 2009)

Tadaaaa *Tusch* .
Ich verleg unser "Projekt" mal ganz dreist in unseren VM-Thread.
(Ergebnisse siehe VM-Thread)


----------



## Fate T.H (10. November 2009)

klefreak schrieb:


> @ AM-Subaru:
> 
> dieses Projekt finde ich sehr gut und bin auf die Ergebnisse sehr gespannt.
> 
> ...



Nun das mit dem Player3 kann man durchaus testen 

Was VMware 6.5 betrifft so gibt es diese nicht billiger zu kaufen als VMware 7 kosten beide afaik ~170€ einzig allein die Schulversionen kosten knappe 100€.


----------



## Argead (10. November 2009)

Ich hab mal ein oder 2 Fragen zu FAH in ner VM laufen lassen.

1. Wie groß ist der Vorteil durch den andern Core ungefähr? ( Ich hab nen 4Kerner also ist sowas wie 16 Core unterstützung unwichtig )
2.Funktioniert das mit der niedrigen Priorität auch in einer VM?
3. Muss man (X) Ubuntu oder so was nehmen oder reich auch z.B: Damn small Linux? (das verbraucht dann ja weniger Ram und cpu-zeit  )
4. Eignet sich Virtualbox?


----------



## Fate T.H (10. November 2009)

1. Je nach Rechner kannste ein + bis zu 150% veranschlagen
2. Ob man die Priorität gefahrlos wechseln liegt an dem VM-Programm
3. Liegt ebenfalls an dem VM-Programm ob es unterstützt wird musste schauen bei den Herstellern.
4. Die v 3.0.10 ist mittlerweile recht stabil ansonsten kann ich dazu noch nicht viel sagen teste es erst die Tage ausführlich.


----------



## Argead (10. November 2009)

Aber FAH würde auch auf Damn small Linux laufen?

150% ist ja schon ne Menge! Das muss ich mir ja dann doch mal überlegen


----------



## MESeidel (10. November 2009)

Mann kann es nehmen aber das muss nicht zwangsläufig schneller sein.
Der Client läuft auf verschiedenen Kernels völlig unterschiedlich gut.
Im offiziellen Forum gibt's dazu Erfahrungsberichte aber das kann allenfalls als Richtlinie gelten.

Genau weiß man es wirklich nur durch eigene Versuche...

PS:
Linux SMP braucht zwingend ein 64bit Kernel


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (10. November 2009)

moin,

bin jetzt ach mal auf den fah linux zug aufgesprungen,
smp mit nem 3,7GHz phenom 2 sollte doch was bringen oder?


mfg


----------



## JayxG (10. November 2009)

@xXxatrush 1987: Na logisch^^ Der 955er@3.0GHz welcher bei mir in einer 2CoreVM läuft, ist trotz Virtualisierung bzw. ~50% Auslastung immer noch schneller als der winSMP bei Vollast Lohnen tut sich der Mehraufwand allemal^^


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (10. November 2009)

JayxG schrieb:


> @xXxatrush 1987: Na logisch^^ Der 955er@3.0GHz welcher bei mir in einer 2CoreVM läuft, ist trotz Virtualisierung bzw. ~50% Auslastung immer noch schneller als der winSMP bei Vollast Lohnen tut sich der Mehraufwand allemal^^



jo des doch schön zu hören,

meine vmware rennt mit 4kernen, das sollte dann mal richtig bringen, vielleicht ja sogar mehr als meine zum falten ungeeignetste hd4870, weil die laufen lassen finde ich bei der ausbeute schwachsinnig, den lieber mit linux(xubuntu 64bit) und als windows mensch noch was lernen^^

mfg


----------



## BiTbUrGeR (10. November 2009)

xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> jo des doch schön zu hören,
> 
> meine vmware rennt mit 4kernen, das sollte dann mal richtig bringen, vielleicht ja sogar mehr als meine zum falten ungeeignetste hd4870, weil die laufen lassen finde ich bei der ausbeute schwachsinnig, den lieber mit linux(xubuntu 64bit) und als windows mensch noch was lernen^^
> 
> mfg




also wenn man net ganz plem plem ist mit computern ist ubuntu wohl das einfachste linux für einen windows user... zumindest ist das mein eindruck, und ich hoffe mal das ich nicht plem plem bin 

F@H ist leider nicht so geeignet für radeon karten da gibts bessere @Home Projekte wie milkyway@home... soll sich aber wohl bald ändern glaub ich wo gelesen zu haben. beim falten mit folding hat selbst die HD 5870 keine chance gegen nvidia gpus


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (11. November 2009)

BiTbUrGeR schrieb:


> milkyway@home


Die Gravitationskräfte der Milchstraße können keine Krankheiten wie Alzheimer und Parkinson heilen. Was daran so interessant sein soll, verstehe ich nicht.


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (11. November 2009)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Die Gravitationskräfte der Milchstraße können keine Krankheiten wie Alzheimer und Parkinson heilen. Was daran so interessant sein soll, verstehe ich nicht.



moin,

vielleicht ging es ja auch nur darum wie man seine ati karte besser nutzt, natürlich ist f@h moralisch das bessere programm.
aber mit ner ati kann mann das falten vergessen.
und es gibt nunmal leute die auch gerne was über das universum wissen möchten.

mfg

P.S.: mir kommt nur folding auf die platte^^


----------



## BiTbUrGeR (11. November 2009)

ne die gravitationskräfte der milchstraße können nur unwichtige dinge wie andere universen förmlich verschlucken und im trümmerhaufen um sich herumziehen... zum glück geht forschung in alle himmelsrichtungen wo wären wir sonst heute?

davon abgesehen meinte ich damit lediglich was man mit einer ATI karte sinnvoller nutzen könnte, nicht das ich das "andere" moralisch besser finde


----------



## Muschkote (11. November 2009)

Oha, und ich dachte es gibt nur 1 Universum mit ca. 100000 Galaxien.


----------



## Bumblebee (11. November 2009)

Leicht anderes Thema - aber wollte euch doch updaten

Bin nun, nach einigen Tagen im Krankenhaus, wieder zurück und kann euch versichern
Ihr wollt bestimmt; absolut sicher; niemals *nie* einen Nierenstein haben
Was das Teil an Schmerzen produziert lässt sich kaum toppen
Nach einer (teilweise erfolgreichen) Zertrümmerung hängt das Ding nun im Harnleiter und sollte in den nächsten Tagen dann "auf natürlichem Wege" abgehen

Ich bin noch ziemlich reduziert und daher vorläufig eher selten online


----------



## DesGrauens (11. November 2009)

gute besserung Bumblebee, hab mich schon gewundert warum man dich so selten liest.


----------



## Gohan (11. November 2009)

Gute Besserung auch von mir. Kleiner Hinweis, die Schmerzen sind noch nich vorbei...


----------



## Muschkote (11. November 2009)

Auch von mir gute Besserung. Jetzt sollst du bestimmt viel Bier trinken.


----------



## nfsgame (11. November 2009)

Gute Besserung.


----------



## JayxG (11. November 2009)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> ... Ihr wollt bestimmt; absolut sicher; niemals *nie* einen Nierenstein haben
> Was das Teil an Schmerzen produziert lässt sich kaum toppen


kann dein Leiden ganz gut nachvollziehen, hab seit ein paar Jahren auch Probleme mit den Nieren- aber *klopf-auf-holztisch* noch keine derartigen Schmerzen was einen Nierenstein betrifft ... mein Leiden betrifft eine Nebenwirkung der Tabletten, welche ich seit ca. 12 Jahren einnehmen muss 


Bumblebee schrieb:


> Nach einer (teilweise erfolgreichen) Zertrümmerung hängt das Ding nun im Harnleiter und sollte in den nächsten Tagen dann "auf natürlichem Wege" abgehen


 *Daumen-ganz-feste-drück*


Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ich bin noch ziemlich reduziert und daher vorläufig eher selten online


... die Gesundheit geht vor!

MfG ... und gute Besserung


----------



## TECRIDER (11. November 2009)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Leicht anderes Thema - aber wollte euch doch updaten
> 
> Bin nun, nach einigen Tagen im Krankenhaus, wieder zurück und kann euch versichern
> Ihr wollt bestimmt; absolut sicher; niemals *nie* einen Nierenstein haben
> ...


 
Ich wünsche dir auch wirklich alles alles gute und vor allem das du wieder Fit und Gesund wirst.

Ich kann dir gut nachfühlen. Ich hatte im August auch 2 OPs und werde dadurch immer Beschwerden haben.

Lass es dir gutgehen!

Grüße, Teci


----------



## The Master of MORARE (11. November 2009)

Oh, dann Gute Besserung Bumblebee!
Steckt im Harnleite; trink den da bloß weg! Wär unschön wenn sich sowas einkapseln würde .


----------



## Henninges (11. November 2009)

gute besserung auch von mir...sehr unangenehm, aber das wird wieder !


----------



## Argead (11. November 2009)

Erst einmal gute Besserung. Bin ich froh, dass ich das nicht hab ^^.

Was bringt eigentlich Nested Paging? Die Option kann man in Virtualbox auswählen. Bringt das mehr Performance?

Oder Physical Adress Extension?


----------



## AMD_Killer (11. November 2009)

@ Bumblebee

erst mal allles alles gute und schnelle Besserung.

@Topic 

kann man es irgendwie einstellen das die 1888er Projekte durchfalten?


----------



## BiTbUrGeR (11. November 2009)

AMD_Killer schrieb:


> kann man es irgendwie einstellen das die 1888er Projekte durchfalten?



raff ich nicht, die falten doch durch, jedenfalls bei mir. wenn der abbricht was mir eben auch passiert ist dann weil was schief gegangen ist... bei mir wars weil ich 2 trays auf einer gpu laufen hatte...

versuch mal nen treiber update der karte und schau ob du den aktuellsten core von F@H schon nutzt

PS: falls du meinst ob man diese immer nehmen kann... NEIN ^^


----------



## AMD_Killer (11. November 2009)

Ich meine die kurzen Unterbrechung in der Berechnung. Wenn das Spulenfiepen kurz aufhört also nicht arbeitet.


----------



## BiTbUrGeR (11. November 2009)

AMD_Killer schrieb:


> Ich meine die kurzen Unterbrechung in der Berechnung. Wenn das Spulenfiepen kurz aufhört also nicht arbeitet.




aso ^^ das muss wohl an der wu selbst liegen... hatte mich auch gewundert... darum hatte ich als nebenbeschäftigung den zweiten client gestartet der performance gewinn war beachtlich... aber bei manchen WU konstellationen scheint die last dann wohl zu groß zu sein


----------



## AMD_Killer (11. November 2009)

Ich finds dumm.


----------



## BiTbUrGeR (11. November 2009)

könnte mir vorstellen das es mit der größe der WU zu tun hat, oder die haben gerade deswegen soviel punkte für diese GPU WU angesetzt...

ich mag diese kack wu's jedenfalls nicht... die 787er sind geil... ordentlich punkte in kurzer zeit


PS: teste grad 2x GPU console in small units und krieg promt 2 1888er... bin mal gespannt wie die performance ist. da ich mehr einstellen kann so hoffe ich das se besser laufen als die tray dinger

man ist das eine rum probiererei ^^


----------



## AMD_Killer (11. November 2009)

Es hat was mt der Temp zu tun da haben sich welche Beschwert das ihre Karten zu heiß werden und deswegen wurden die 1888er gedrosselt

Das dumme ist nur das es nicht bei allen Karten so ist hab nen Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme GTX 280 drauf der Kühlt auf Wakü Niveau da brauch ich keine Beschränkung.

Die sollten es frei Wählbar machen das man das bei der WU aussuchen kann.


----------



## BiTbUrGeR (11. November 2009)

AMD_Killer schrieb:


> Die sollten es frei Wählbar machen das man das bei der WU aussuchen kann.



wakü niveau? 

was haste denn an temps wenn ich fragen darf ^^ und wie laut is se ganz ehrlich


PS: wow wenn das so bleibt bin ich happy... das geht ab... never ever tray am liebsten 2 1888er units immer gleichzeitig^^


----------



## Muschkote (12. November 2009)

Kennt vieleicht jemand den Grund, warum keine Punkte mehr gutgeschrieben werden? Hattemich gestern schon gewundert warum unser Team so abbaut, aber heut seh ich, dass es bei allen so ist.


----------



## TECRIDER (12. November 2009)

Muschkote schrieb:


> Kennt vieleicht jemand den Grund, warum keine Punkte mehr gutgeschrieben werden? Hattemich gestern schon gewundert warum unser Team so abbaut, aber heut seh ich, dass es bei allen so ist.


 
Moin, genau das ist mir gestern auch schon aufgefallen! Ich wollte aber bis heute abwarten und es wurden immer noch keine Points gutgeschrieben.

Ich meine das hat so ab ca. 11.30 Uhr angefangen, ab da hab ich es bemerkt da meine big WU nicht gutgeschrieben wurde.

Was ist denn da wohl im Busch


----------



## Henninges (12. November 2009)

wowowow...du hast recht, seit ca.12 stunden keine punktgutschrift...

edit : auf der stanford seite gibt es momentan auch keine "server stats"...da kommt nur eine leere seite...?


----------



## TECRIDER (12. November 2009)

Henninges schrieb:


> wowowow...du hast recht, seit ca.12 stunden keine punktgutschrift...
> 
> edit : auf der stanford seite gibt es momentan auch keine "server stats"...da kommt nur eine leere seite...?


 
Die haben anscheinend ein Problem>>>

>>>you're still folding, we all are, seems Stanford is having a problem. The points on their site aren't being updated either. I am sure that it will turn out like it has before and we will all get a huge update once the problem is fixed.<<<

Den EVGA Leuten gehts genauso wie uns! Die haben alle das gleiche Problem.

Hey, die werden sich doch keinen Virus oder ähnliches eingefangen haben und wir müssen alle wieder von Null anfangen


----------



## Henninges (12. November 2009)

nein, keine angst...deine punkte bleiben erhalten...


----------



## TECRIDER (12. November 2009)

Henninges schrieb:


> nein, keine angst...deine punkte bleiben erhalten...


 
Ich habe habe keine Angst mehr. Wegen sowas nicht. 

Das wär ja auch grazy nur die Vorstellung man müsste wieder von Null anfangen.


----------



## BiTbUrGeR (12. November 2009)

jedenfalls überlege ich das falten so lange anzuhalten -_-

man eh und ich dachte erst ich hab irgendwas verstellt oder so


----------



## TECRIDER (12. November 2009)

BiTbUrGeR schrieb:


> jedenfalls überlege ich das falten so lange anzuhalten -_-
> 
> man eh und ich dachte erst ich hab irgendwas verstellt oder so


 

Heee, das kannste mir glauben, ich hab auch alles zig mal gechect. Aber soweit ist alles i.O.

Und ich lass es weiterlaufen. Schaden kanns ja nicht.


----------



## BiTbUrGeR (12. November 2009)

ich will zumindest die punkte für den strom den ich latze ^^


----------



## TECRIDER (12. November 2009)

Das kann ich gut verstehen!!!

Ich bin auch mal auf meine nächste Stromrechnung gespannt


----------



## Fate T.H (12. November 2009)

Hey Leute immer ganz locker durch die Hüfte atmen da solche Siteupdates bzw. Warungen schon öfters waren
und die Leute ihre Punkte dannach immer gutgeschrieben bekamen.


----------



## TECRIDER (12. November 2009)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Hey Leute immer ganz locker durch die Hüfte atmen da solche Siteupdates bzw. Warungen schon öfters waren
> und die Leute ihre Punkte dannach immer gutgeschrieben bekamen.


 
Ich weiss nicht so recht, aber das mit der Hüfte atmen klappt bei mir nicht so recht Ich habs gerade versucht und da habe ich nen total roten Kopf bekommen und habe keine Luft mehr gekriegt

Moin Subaru


----------



## Bumblebee (12. November 2009)

Also erstmal danke euch allen für die guten Wünsche - kann sie gebrauchen

Dann...  richtig, eine 1888 lastet die Karte derart maximal aus, dass sie die Clients auf "stop and go" programmiert haben
Leider gibt es keine flag die dem Client sagen könnte, dass/wenn die Karte genug Kühlpotenzial hat
Andererseits mach es da (und eigentlich nur da) wirklich Sinn auf der selben GPU einen zweiten Clienten zu starten - die ppd der 1888er sinken dadurch aber das Total beider Clienten steigt beträchtlich  !! *kann* aber ein Problem mit der Kühlung werden !!

Und dann.... die Main-Server sind tatsächlich down - schon eine Weile
Das heisst aber nicht, dass wir "in den Datenhimmel" falten - die Resultate werden trotzdem übermittelt und gespeichert; es geht also nichts verloren
Irgendwann, wie schon einige Male zuvor - werden wir ein MEGA-Update kriegen
Möglicherweise liegt es auch daran, dass sie (wie mal angekündigt) neue, zusätzliche Server installieren - wäre natürlich schön, wenn sie uns das auch  mitteilen würden ....


----------



## Fate T.H (12. November 2009)

Moin moin Tecrider und dem rest des Teams hier.

Verdammt das hätte ich ja zugern gesehen die rote Bombe dann 

So erstmal nebenbei wieder Try & Error spielen beim OC schon lange nicht mehr soviele BSOD gesehen ^^


----------



## BiTbUrGeR (12. November 2009)

so ein unsinn.... kann wohl kaum schlimmer sein als Furmark diese blöde unit. sie sollte wenigstens ne option einbauen ob man diese unit überhaupt falten möchte...


----------



## Fate T.H (12. November 2009)

Nun dafür kann Stanford nicht direkt was sie mussten halt nur reagieren da in dessen
Forum zu viele rumgeheult haben das z.B. die 511er WU´s zu viel Hitze verursacht haben bzw. noch tun.

Klar hätte man evtl. nen Flag mit einbauen können nur bedenke man an wievielen Baustellen die z.Z. arbeiten und es sind ja jetzt auch nicht soviele Dev´s.


----------



## BiTbUrGeR (12. November 2009)

vielleicht appelieren die freaks mal an den hersteller der graka und deren lüftersteuerung, oder hören mal auf hardcore oc zu betreiben mit werkskühlern...

wenn ich auf ner GTX mit referenzkühler falte wird sie nicht zu warm, sie wird höchstens zu laut... und ich bin der meinung wenn man sich so ne karte kauft weiß man das -.-


----------



## klefreak (12. November 2009)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Nun dafür kann Stanford nicht direkt was sie mussten halt nur reagieren da in dessen
> Forum zu viele rumgeheult haben das z.B. die 511er WU´s zu viel Hitze verursacht haben bzw. noch tun.
> 
> Klar hätte man evtl. nen Flag mit einbauen können nur bedenke man an wievielen Baustellen die z.Z. arbeiten und es sind ja jetzt auch nicht soviele Dev´s.




hab gerade das hier gelesen (neue virtualbox 3.1 beta)

muss man aber selber kompilieren..

bringt eventuell acuh verbesserungen die für fah wichtig sein könnten? (stabilität..)
Virtualbox 3.1 Beta 1 teleportiert virtuelle Maschinen - Golem.de


----------



## JayxG (12. November 2009)

@all: hier gibts ne news was mit den stats/ servern los ist


----------



## BiTbUrGeR (12. November 2009)

> will we recredit *some* missing WUs


hab die falter erstmal runter gefahren, ohne punkte keine fertigen WU's


----------



## TECRIDER (12. November 2009)

Mhhhh, sehe ich das richtig, dass die nicht gutgeschriebenen Points nachträglich gutgeschrieben werden. Da die WUs zusätzlich noch auf einem anderen System gesichert sind.

Bis jetzt hat sich ja noch nichts getan. Mein Stand ist wie vor einigen Stunden.

Wenn meine big WU verloren wäre, das würde mich dann doch ganz schön anöden 

Hey, schaut mal rein, wäre das für Win7 Ultimate SB 64/32bit ein gutes Angebot?


----------



## Argead (12. November 2009)

Wie lässte man eigentlich ein Windows Fahmon das Virtuelle Linux LogFile auslesen? Das wär für mich schon recht wichtig, weil ich lasse meinen Client in ner Debian Konsole laufen und das Projekt ist immer so schnell wieder von Bilschirm runter.
Und zurücksrcollen geht ja auch nicht, da es ja nur eine Konsole ohne graphische Oberfläche ist.
Kann man das irgendwie machen?


----------



## TECRIDER (12. November 2009)

Argead schrieb:


> Wie lässte man eigentlich ein Windows Fahmon das Virtuelle Linux LogFile auslesen? Das wär für mich schon recht wichtig, weil ich lasse meinen Client in ner Debian Konsole laufen und das Projekt ist immer so schnell wieder von Bilschirm runter.
> Und zurücksrcollen geht ja auch nicht, da es ja nur eine Konsole ohne graphische Oberfläche ist.
> Kann man das irgendwie machen?


 
Da kann ich dir leider nicht weiterhelfen. Mit nem VM Linux kenn ich mich nicht aus.
Ich habe ein natives am laufen.
Aber hier gibts genug Leute die das wissen. Benötigt manchmal nur ein bisschen Zeit.
Aber schau mal unter dem How To nach, ich glaub da stehts dabei.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...49681-howto-windows-vmware-xubuntu64-f-h.html

Grüße, Teci


----------



## BiTbUrGeR (12. November 2009)

Argead schrieb:


> Wie lässte man eigentlich ein Windows Fahmon das Virtuelle Linux LogFile auslesen? Das wär für mich schon recht wichtig, weil ich lasse meinen Client in ner Debian Konsole laufen und das Projekt ist immer so schnell wieder von Bilschirm runter.
> Und zurücksrcollen geht ja auch nicht, da es ja nur eine Konsole ohne graphische Oberfläche ist.
> Kann man das irgendwie machen?




du musst unter debian ein netzwerk einrichten und den treiber für windows netzwerke dazu installieren... ubuntu gehts ganz easy debian kann ich dir leider nicht genau sagen. dann musst du den ordner freigeben und dann vom fahmon unter windows übers netzwerk hinzufügen 


PS: @ Teci   http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a458484.html

ja das angebot ist gut


----------



## TECRIDER (12. November 2009)

Danke dir! 




Oh Mann, ich glaub die kriegen das nicht mehr hin mit den Punkten. Heute Nacht habe ich nur meinen SMP für Win falten lassen. die sind gutgeschrieben. Ich glaub der Rest ist flöten gegangen. So ein Ka.. Mi..


----------



## Bumblebee (13. November 2009)

TECRIDER schrieb:


> Mhhhh, sehe ich das richtig, dass die nicht gutgeschriebenen Points nachträglich gutgeschrieben werden. Da die WUs zusätzlich noch auf einem anderen System gesichert sind.


 
Falls du meinen Post gelesen hast dann weisst du, dass das *genau* so ist


und




TECRIDER schrieb:


> Ich glaub der Rest ist flöten gegangen. So ein Ka.. Mi..


 
Ich mag deinen Pessimimus - er ist so schön aufbauend


----------



## TECRIDER (13. November 2009)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Falls du meinen Post gelesen hast dann weisst du, dass das *genau* so ist
> 
> 
> und
> ...


 

Oh, Mann sorry ich muß gerade schön lachen
Nein leider habe ich deinen Post nicht gelesen. Setz mir mal bitte einen link dazu sonst muß ich wieder anfangen zu suchen. Und das mag ich überhaupt nicht.
Naja, eigentlich bin ich Optimist! Nur in bestimmten dingen bin etwas vorsichtiger geworden.


----------



## BiTbUrGeR (13. November 2009)

Folding@home: stats hiccup -- we're on it


----------



## nfsgame (13. November 2009)

BiTbUrGeR schrieb:


> Folding@home: stats hiccup -- we're on it


Wurde gestern schon gepostet .


----------



## BiTbUrGeR (13. November 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Wurde gestern schon gepostet .



Haste jetzt nen hals auf mich wegen der Stromgeschichte? 

TECRIDER wollte den link nochmal haben wegen der Punktegeschichte wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, ich hätte es ihm wohl auch als PM schicken können geb ich dir recht @ ElternindenRuinTreiber  ähh oder war doch dein nick?


----------



## nfsgame (13. November 2009)

Du scheinst einen ganz besonderen Sinn von Humor zu haben , da kommt nicht jeder mit klar, nur zur Info .


----------



## TECRIDER (13. November 2009)

Jetzt gebt euch wieder die Hände und freut euch mit mir. Meine Heimkinoanlage Funzt seit gerade eben wieder.
16 Wochen habe ich auf die verdammte HDMI Platine mit Reon Chip von Onkyo gewartet. Oh Mann oh Mann.

Und eingebaut war sie in 20 Minuten. Alles abgeglichen I`m so happy 

Wenn ich könnte würde ich jetzt einen ausgeben!


----------



## The Master of MORARE (13. November 2009)

Soll ich jetzt meine Kontodaten posten  ?

Happy faltet es sich doch gleich noch viel besser^^.


----------



## BiTbUrGeR (13. November 2009)

Ich bin hin und wieder etwas Sarkastisch hat man mir schon mal gesagt jo... Meine schwäche ist wohl anderen Menschen dinge direkt ins Gesicht zu sagen oder hier halt ohne Blatt vorm Mund zu schreiben, was ich denke. Das problem was dadurch in einem Forum entsteht ist das man weder Gesichtsausdruck noch Tonlage des gegenüber wirklich interpretieren kann. Denn eigentlich will ich niemanden Provozieren oder blöd anmachen.


@TECRIDER: Freut mich für dich, dann Terrorisiere mal etwas die Nachbarn 


Ich hoffe bis mein Laptop die nächste WU durch hat funzt das Punktesystem wieder


----------



## Muschkote (13. November 2009)

Das funzt doch schon seit geraumer Zeit wieder.

Oh ja, nur mehr von denen:


----------



## Bumblebee (13. November 2009)

TECRIDER schrieb:


> Nein leider habe ich deinen Post nicht gelesen. Setz mir mal bitte einen link dazu...


 
Mach ich doch gerne....

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...g-home-thread-ii-post1266581.html#post1266581 - unter Hälfte


----------



## BiTbUrGeR (13. November 2009)

hm Muschkote... aber eine gutschrift der "verlorenen" WU's hab ich immer noch nicht... mit anderen worten die punkte sind wohl doch im nirvana oder


----------



## Fate T.H (13. November 2009)

Wer des Englisch mächtig ist sollte wohl ganz locker den ziterten Text kapieren. 



> The missed data is backed up on another machine and we can re-enter it.  However, we typically take *a couple of days* to re-enter it, to make sure it is done right.



Also wartet es ab es sind auch nur Menschen und durch deren Datenbank oder was auch immer
möcht ich mich nicht wühlen die ist sicherlich verdammt groß.


----------



## TECRIDER (13. November 2009)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Soll ich jetzt meine Kontodaten posten  ?
> 
> Happy faltet es sich doch gleich noch viel besser^^.


 
Oh ja wesentlich besser

Na ich kann ja mal probieren dir einige Getränke auf dein Konto rüberzuschieben

Bumblebee@ 
den Thread habe ich verfolgt und habe genau das überlesen. Aber alles wird gut.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (13. November 2009)

TECRIDER schrieb:


> Na ich kann ja mal probieren dir einige Getränke auf dein Konto rüberzuschieben


 
Oh das wär ja toll von Dir , gerade da es Freitag Abend ist und ich eines brennen gelassenen Lichtes wegen hier festgehalten werde.

Von daher: Ich hätt gern n Kasten stilles Wasser .


----------



## TECRIDER (13. November 2009)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Oh das wär ja toll von Dir , gerade da es Freitag Abend ist und ich eines brennen gelassenen Lichtes wegen hier festgehalten werde.
> 
> Von daher: Ich hätt gern n Kasten stilles Wasser .


 
Wenn es um die Ecke wäre, würde ich schnell aufn Sprung vorbeikommen! Geht auch halb stilles? (schmeckt nicht so fade)

Was wegen einem brennen gelassenem Licht???!!!

Ich hab ja schon viel gehört aber sowas noch nicht.

Du bist aber auch mal ein böser

So muß morgen aber arbeiten und geh jetzt mal etwas Augenpflege betreiben.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (14. November 2009)

TECRIDER schrieb:


> Wenn es um die Ecke wäre, würde ich schnell aufn Sprung vorbeikommen! Geht auch halb stilles? (schmeckt nicht so fade)
> 
> Was wegen einem brennen gelassenem Licht???!!!
> 
> ...


 
Ja, es ist schon komisch hier.
Vorhin kam ich nach Hause und fand das hier auf meiner Treppe liegen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das OlG sollte ich auf Nachfrage hin als "Ohne liebe Grüße" deuten, ich dachte schon ans Oberlandesgericht 

... es sah aber auch schlimm aus .
Mein Vater meckert immer über angelassenes Licht und Energieverschwendung -.-.

Da ich mit dem Rechner beispielweise gleich mitheize betrachte ich das frecherweise gleich mal als Exergie .

Kurz vor der "Spindkontrolle" kam dann mein Vater nach Hause und regte sich über das Licht auf, welches ich angelassen hatte .

Meine Mudder meinte daraufhin, dass sie sich die Inspektion ja dann schenken könne  .

EDIT:
 Man warum hab ich das "du" abgesechnitten?
Kaum klicke ich auf senden werde ich schonwieder wegen ner ollen Funzel angemeckert. Maaaaaaan!


----------



## Henninges (14. November 2009)

wenn du als kriegsverbrecher angeklagt wirst, oder des kämpfens müde bist, kann ich dir nur anbieten bei uns ins exil zu gehen...wir haben da noch ein zimmer im bungalow frei, inkl. lan anschluss...


----------



## Empirelord (14. November 2009)

OMG wenn meine Mutter das machen würde würde ich wahrscheinlich vor lachen sterben. Ernsthaft mal ich möchte in meine Nachttischlampe eine LED-Lampe einbauen und meinen Eltern ist der Weg zu Conrad zu  weit, und wir haben zwei Kühlschränke, also insofern.


----------



## mattinator (14. November 2009)

@Muschkote

Was ist das in Deinem Screen-Shot für ein Tool mit der GPU usage ?

Hab's schon: NVIDIA PerfKit, oder ? Mal sehen, lade es gerade runter.


----------



## BiTbUrGeR (14. November 2009)

uff Master das ist mal heftig  da hatten wohl zwei einen verdammt schlechten tag gehabt so wie sich das anhört


----------



## The Ian (15. November 2009)

ich hab mir das NVIDIA PerfKit auch mal installt...nur wie bekomm ich die anzeige her?? bei mir ist nur unten in der taskleiste ein symbol und ich bekomm nichts angezeigt


----------



## BiTbUrGeR (15. November 2009)

das ist der ganz gewöhnliche Nvidia system monitor wenn ich mich fragt, PerfKit ist was gänzlich anderes für entwickler... nTune sollte es sein


----------



## The Ian (15. November 2009)

ne das isses glaube auch nicht


----------



## Muschkote (16. November 2009)

Es sind die nvidia Systemtools. Hier der Link dazu. 

NVIDIA DRIVERS 6.05


----------



## Argead (16. November 2009)

Welches Linux ist von den 4, denn das beste zum Falten?: 
1.Fedora
2.Redhat
3.Opensuse
4.Ubuntu

Kann man bei denen das GUI abschalten und gibt da große Unterschiede in Sachen Falteffizienz?

Danke

MFG

Argead


----------



## Julian Kruck (16. November 2009)

Hey jungs!
zu weihnachten würd ich mal wieder gerne aufrüsten...die frage ist nur ob ich des schon tun sollte oder auf was anderes warten, weil im mom tuts nicht unbedingt not...
meine frage:
wie ist das jetz eig mit der faltleistung bei ati mit der neuen Generation? hat sich da jetz schon was getan in sachen ppd? würd mir gern jetz mal ne ATI zulegen, aber wenn das PPD/watt verhältnis immer noch so schlecht ist würd ich no warten auf bessere tage und mir erst mal a nb zulegn


----------



## Henninges (16. November 2009)

es liegt nicht an der hardware, sondern an der software, sprich die cores sind noch nicht angepasst...die rohleistung der 58xx karten ist beachtlich, aber eben *noch* nicht für's falten zu gebrauchen...


----------



## Julian Kruck (16. November 2009)

ja eben, des mein ich doch die 4er war ja schon von der rechenleistung der burner, aber hats einfach ned rüberbracht
wird sich da demnächt was ändern?


----------



## Henninges (16. November 2009)

das wissen wir erst, wenn der neue gpu-core raus ist...bis dahin, sind wir alle so schlau wie du jetzt...


----------



## JayxG (16. November 2009)

@Argead:hab mit der openSUSE 10.3 bisher die besten Erfahrungen gemacht- Fedora & Redhat hatte ich bisher noch nicht probiert. 
Ubuntu 8.10 & 8.04 liefen bei mir alldgs. etwas bescheidener als openSUSE ... ob du bei den Distris das GUI abschalten kannst, weiss ich leider nicht ... guckst dich am besten nochmal in dem "[HowTo] Windows+VMware*Xubuntu64/F@H" ein wenig um.

PS: mein Anfang unter Linux bzw. Vergleich GFlops zwischen Ubuntu 8.04 & openSUSE

@Julian: lassen wir uns von stanford einfach mal überraschen ... vllt. wirds ja ein Weihnachtsgeschenk


----------



## BiTbUrGeR (17. November 2009)

Ui, ich denke für einen Preis unter 100 wäre die neue GT240 ablöse für den 9600GT recht interessant 

Erste Nvidia GeForce GT 240 schlagen auf - 17.11.2009 - ComputerBase


----------



## Julian Kruck (17. November 2009)

Also ist noch kein relase datum bekannt oder? naja, dann werd ich wohl doch noch bei der Konstellation bleiben...außerdem videocoden is ja zur zeit auch noch nicht so der burner mit Graka hoffentlich wird des...im mom bin ich wieder dran unter linux den clienten automatisch starten zu lassen, aber ich kriegs iwie nicht hin. unter open sus kann man zwar die sitzung mit den progs starten lassen die man braucht, aber iwie wird da nicht fah mitgestartet...muss da wohl no bissal rumbasteln an den parametern...
oder is iwer schon weiter gekommen?


----------



## Empirelord (17. November 2009)

Ich melde dann schon mal eventuelles Interesse an für die 9600Gt, natürlich zum folden, muss aber erst mal gucken, wie sich die Sachen entwickeln, also nur sehr eventuell.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (17. November 2009)

Allein schon von den Shader-ALUs her sieht das vielversprechend aus . Bin da echt gespannt.

Zur Tabelle scrollen^^


----------



## BiTbUrGeR (17. November 2009)

ob die geringere speicherbandbreite der ddr3 GT240 wohl sehr viel einfluss auf die faltperformance haben wird würde ich gerne wissen


----------



## The Master of MORARE (17. November 2009)

Ein DDR3/5 Vergleich wäre echt mal interessant um das rauszufinden xD.
Ich denke das ändert nicht viel dran, vllt allerhöchstens 100 ppd was aber als Kleinvieh, das bekanntlich ja auch Mist macht bei 24/7 nicht wenig wäre.
Sagte ich gerade mehr ppd seien Mist  .

Page    - Hilfe die Sith kommen !


----------



## Bumblebee (18. November 2009)

Bloss mal so.....

*MILESTONE*

Das Team ist auf Rang 25 angekommen - das schreit nach Main...

Ich gratuliere euch/uns allen zu dem Erfolg


----------



## Julian Kruck (18. November 2009)

Hey sauber jungs! Da geht ja richtig was bei uns

und ich bin jetz schonmal soweit kommen dass sich das terminal fenster automatisch öffnet ich berichte weiter von fortschritten


----------



## nfsgame (18. November 2009)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Bloss mal so.....
> 
> *MILESTONE*
> 
> ...


Ahhh, uno momento . 


edit: sollte bald auf der Main sein .


----------



## AMD_Killer (18. November 2009)

Darauf hin werd ich mein PC wohl mal ein paar Stunden mehr falten lassen.

Glückwunsch an alle Falter.


----------



## Henninges (18. November 2009)

na bitte.


----------



## jets28 (18. November 2009)

so bin ab heute auch mit dabei bei euch 

tipps werd ich noch paar brauchen


----------



## AMD_Killer (18. November 2009)

Willkommen bei uns.


----------



## Julian Kruck (18. November 2009)

Hey! ein herzliches willkommen bei uns
wenn du bock auf nen linux clienten per vm hast, der sich noch dazu automatisch startet...ich habs heute endlich geschafft ja ich bin so stolz auf mich))))))
auf die nächsten 24 plätze, dass wir die 1 sind


----------



## TECRIDER (18. November 2009)

Na das sind doch mal lauter schöne und erfreuliche Nachrichten

An die Newbies ein Herzliches Willkomen! Dann gebt mal schön Gas


----------



## jets28 (18. November 2009)

danke  hab nen q6600 auf vm ware player laufen, und gleich noch ab und zu ne 9600 gt die rumlag, die 4850 bringt da ja nix leider


----------



## Henninges (18. November 2009)

@ jets28 : wenn du lust auf "extrem" falten entwickeln solltest, schau mal in meinen [V] thread...


----------



## jets28 (18. November 2009)

Henninges schrieb:


> @ jets28 : wenn du lust auf "extrem" falten entwickeln solltest, schau mal in meinen [V] thread...



würd ich machen, nur kommt da immer, sie haben keine berechtigung^^


----------



## AMD_Killer (18. November 2009)

Das liegt daran das du 100 Posts brauchst.


----------



## Shefa (19. November 2009)

Hey,

ich bin jetzt auch mal beigetreten, und wollte euch einfach mal unterstützen. Bin aber leider schon auf ein Problem gestoßen - zumindest denke ich, dass es eines ist. Und zwar:

Ich hab mir die f@h Software für die GPU heruntergeladen, diese funktioniert auch wunderbar. Dann habe ich mir nochmal die für die CPU heruntergeladen, und bei dieser glaube ich ein Problem zu haben. Wie man auf dem Bild sieht, steht bei der GPU alles mögliche noch mit bei, also Restzeit, welche Grafikkarte und sowas. Bei der CPU allerdings nicht. Außerdem ist mittlerweile seit längerer Zeit der Status "Working (0/500)" aktiv. Und was hat es zu bedeuten, das bei FahMon vor dem ersten Client ein grünes, und vorm zweiten ein gelbes ist? 1.= GPU, 2 = CPU.


----------



## Henninges (19. November 2009)

ich denke du solltest dir via teamviewer sitzung das ganze nochmal von einem extreme folder einrichten lassen, oder auf den foldaner, das install-tool für folding, warten...


----------



## The Ian (19. November 2009)

ab sofort werde ich nicht mehr falten lassen, wenn ich meinen rechner für mehr als 12h verlasse....ich fühl mich echt verarscht...wenn ich in meiner bude bin und studieren gehe (mich also praktisch max nen km vom rechner weg befinde), dann faltet der fröhlich vor sich hin
wenn ich dann fürs we nach hause (160km entfernung) fahre kackt der 6h nachdem ich weg bin ab und verbraucht nun 4 tage lang um sonnst strom
das ist nun schon zum 4ten mal so
und das wo ich den strom jetzt selber bezahlen muss...ab sofort wie gesagt keine we faltereien mehr meinerseits (die es ja eh schon seit nem monat nimmer gibt)


----------



## nfsgame (19. November 2009)

Shefa schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> ich bin jetzt auch mal beigetreten, und wollte euch einfach mal unterstützen. Bin aber leider schon auf ein Problem gestoßen - zumindest denke ich, dass es eines ist. Und zwar:
> 
> Ich hab mir die f@h Software für die GPU heruntergeladen, diese funktioniert auch wunderbar. Dann habe ich mir nochmal die für die CPU heruntergeladen, und bei dieser glaube ich ein Problem zu haben. Wie man auf dem Bild sieht, steht bei der GPU alles mögliche noch mit bei, also Restzeit, welche Grafikkarte und sowas. Bei der CPU allerdings nicht. Außerdem ist mittlerweile seit längerer Zeit der Status "Working (0/500)" aktiv. Und was hat es zu bedeuten, das bei FahMon vor dem ersten Client ein grünes, und vorm zweiten ein gelbes ist? 1.= GPU, 2 = CPU.


Melde dich mal per PN, dann kann ich da mal per Teamviewer gucken .



The Ian schrieb:


> ab sofort werde ich nicht mehr falten lassen, wenn ich meinen rechner für mehr als 12h verlasse....ich fühl mich echt verarscht...wenn ich in meiner bude bin und studieren gehe (mich also praktisch max nen km vom rechner weg befinde), dann faltet der fröhlich vor sich hin
> wenn ich dann fürs we nach hause (160km entfernung) fahre kackt der 6h nachdem ich weg bin ab und verbraucht nun 4 tage lang um sonnst strom
> das ist nun schon zum 4ten mal so
> und das wo ich den strom jetzt selber bezahlen muss...ab sofort wie gesagt keine we faltereien mehr meinerseits (die es ja eh schon seit nem monat nimmer gibt)



Das ist ja mal echt mies. Und keine Ahnung woran es liegen könnte? 



Und an alle Neueinsteiger von mir ein Herzlich Willkommen!


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (19. November 2009)

Auch von mir Herzlich Willkommen!


----------



## Julian Kruck (19. November 2009)

Hey jever, ich kanns immer noch nicht nachvollziehn wie du so ne hohe ppd mit deinem amd unter windows hinkriegst...hab letztendlich wirklich alles durchprobiert alles angehoben, gesenkt was möglich war, bin nie auf über 1600 kommen...hab aber jetz ne vm am start, des läuft schon ordentlich jetz...zwar kein fahmon, aber a frame dauert so 6min, unter windows 21 min, mit vergleichbarer punktezahl...


----------



## The Ian (19. November 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Das ist ja mal echt mies. Und keine Ahnung woran es liegen könnte?



nein ka da hängt sich iwann mal der gesammte rechner auf..egal bei welchen einstellungen...ubertaktet satndart untertaktet...spielt keine rolle
wenn ich da bin rennt der 1A wenn ich weg fahre spinnt der rum...naja bleibt er halt aus kann ich auch nichts dran ändern...der gute wille ist ja da


----------



## Shefa (19. November 2009)

Mein Problem mit der CPU-Software hat sich erledigt, nach einer Stunde ist er auf mal angefangen :>
Wie lange dauert es, bis man auf Extremoverclocking gelistet wird? Mit dem GPU-Programm hab ich auch schon ein Protein fertig.


----------



## Muschkote (19. November 2009)

Hallo, 
wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, beträgt der Zeitunterschied 7h. Wenn ich falsch liege, bitte richtig stellen.


----------



## Bumblebee (19. November 2009)

The Ian schrieb:


> ...naja *bleibt er halt aus* kann ich auch nichts dran ändern...der gute wille ist ja da


 
Also erstmal tut es mir leid, dass der dir so "ans Bein piselt"

Den Lösungsvorschlag finde ich korrekt - "make it so"


----------



## Henninges (19. November 2009)

Shefa schrieb:


> Mein Problem mit der CPU-Software hat sich erledigt, nach einer Stunde ist er auf mal angefangen :>
> Wie lange dauert es, bis man auf Extremoverclocking gelistet wird? Mit dem GPU-Programm hab ich auch schon ein Protein fertig.


 
das dauert ein paar WU's...


----------



## DesGrauens (20. November 2009)

Shefa schrieb:


> Mein Problem mit der CPU-Software hat sich erledigt, nach einer Stunde ist er auf mal angefangen :>
> Wie lange dauert es, bis man auf Extremoverclocking gelistet wird? Mit dem GPU-Programm hab ich auch schon ein Protein fertig.



bei Extremeverclocking beträgt die refresh intervalle 3 stunden. links an der seite siehst du den countdown ausserdem die aktuelle us-zeit.


----------



## michael7738 (20. November 2009)

> wenn ich da bin rennt der 1A wenn ich weg fahre spinnt der rum...


Sind vielleicht Hintergrunddienste, die sich erst nach einer gewissen Leerlaufzeit einschalten und dann querschießen?
Wenn der Rechner einfriert und das letzte Bild noch anzeigt ist es sinnvoll den Taskmanager mal anzeigen zu lassen während du weg bist. Wenn du dann wiederkommst siehst du evtl welcher Prozess zuletzt die CPU beansprucht hat. Siehst du in der Computerverwaltung irgendwelche Warnungen und Absturzmeldungen? Windows protokolliert sowas doch auch.


----------



## TECRIDER (20. November 2009)

Hallo Leute,

jooooo, ich habe heute ebenfalls die Mille geknackt!!!


----------



## nfsgame (20. November 2009)

Glückwunsch und Willkommen im Club der Millionäre .


----------



## klefreak (20. November 2009)

@Tecrider
Brav Brav!!

dann wirst mich bald eingeholt haben mit deinem I7

lg von einem auch noch jungen Millionär


----------



## Bumblebee (20. November 2009)

Gut der Mann - Gratulation auch von mir


----------



## Henninges (21. November 2009)

glückwunsch tecrider ! 

edit : werde heute meinen hauptrechner von 120er single wakü auf 3x120 umrüsten und kann dann nicht posten...wünscht mir glück das ich mein geliebtes lian-li nicht zum  jage...


----------



## BiTbUrGeR (21. November 2009)

gratz tecrider


----------



## AMD_Killer (21. November 2009)

Glückwunsch tecrider


----------



## TECRIDER (21. November 2009)

Vielen Dank an alle für die Glückwünsche!

@klefreak

Mhhh, ja ich denke irgendwann Morgen wird es soweit sein.

Hallo Henni,

und hat deine Umbauaktion gefruchtet???


----------



## The Master of MORARE (22. November 2009)

Hey, GW auch von mir !


----------



## klefreak (22. November 2009)

TECRIDER schrieb:


> Vielen Dank an alle für die Glückwünsche!
> 
> @klefreak
> Mhhh, ja ich denke irgendwann Morgen wird es soweit sein.
> ...



 bin wieder auf Platz 61 abgerutscht...


----------



## JayxG (22. November 2009)

@klefreak & Tecrider

... Glückwünsche auch meinerseits- & willkommen in der grossen Runde der f@h-Millionäre


----------



## Henninges (22. November 2009)

TECRIDER schrieb:


> Hallo Henni, und hat deine Umbauaktion gefruchtet???


 
ja, hat alles geklappt...wie man sieht... (;


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (22. November 2009)

Wie ist das eigendlich?
habe mir nun F@h installiert und als das Fenster kam ,wo man die Teamnummer eingeben kann hab ich die von Pcgh eingegeben!
komme ich von automatisch auf diese Liste hier,wenn meine Wu abgeschlossen ist?

Also ich habe nur die Teamnumber eingegeben!


----------



## BiTbUrGeR (22. November 2009)

nen benutzernamen sollte man auch nehmen sonst zählen punkte zwar fürs team glaub ich, aber du bekommst keine user wertung, bzw zählst zu default 

und die liste bei extremeoverclockers aktualisiert sich alle 3 stunden mit standford kann also unter umständen auch mal ein weilchen dauern bis du in die liste schießt


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (22. November 2009)

OK und wie siehts aus, ich habe nun den Client, aber mein Quad wird nicht ausgelasstet!

Und die Gpu auch nicht?


----------



## Fate T.H (22. November 2009)

Welchen Klient haste denn am rennen ? Den Single-Klient oder den SMP-Klient ?
GPU werden normal durch den GPU-Klient recht gut ausgelastet was die Shader betrifft.


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (22. November 2009)

Habe 
F@H win32 x86 systray 623
so hies das Ding als ich es gedownloaded hab.

In meinem F@H fenster steht jetzt:

 Donor 
Name: Core is not                         Hääääää????
Team:running now


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (22. November 2009)

Was soll das jetzt?

Untem im Anhang seht ihr es!
Da ist doch irgendwas faul!


----------



## Julian Kruck (22. November 2009)

würd mal vorschlagen du postest dein komplettes system, dann können wir dir raten welche clienten du verwendest...
weiß zwar nicht genau was du gemacht hast, aber du hast den consolen client installiert, der nur einen kern verwendet, das würde ich auf jeden fall nochmal deinstalliern...


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (22. November 2009)

Hab nen Phenom X4 9650 (4x2,3)
ATi HD 2900 GT
3GB Ram 
win 7


----------



## Julian Kruck (22. November 2009)

Also die grafikkarte würde ich an deiner stellte nicht falten lassn...die verbraucht viel zu viel strom für des was se an punkten macht...
wie lang läuft den dein pc so am tag durchschnittlich?

und zu deinem prob: schaut so aus als ob die machin id falsch eingegeben ist...aber lass den gpu clienten weg...


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (22. November 2009)

Habe sowieso alles Deinstallt!
was muss ich denn nun downloaden?
schonmal ein Dankeschön für eure Hilfe.

Ich bin meistens am Surfen im Internet, von daher kann die Cou ruhig 80% ausgelastet werden!


----------



## Fate T.H (22. November 2009)

Wie Julian schon sagte nutzt du den Klient der für Single-Core ausgelegt ist dann ist es logisch
das er den Quad nicht auslastet es sei denn du fährst 4 instanzen davon.

Es bleiben dir folgende möglichkeiten zur auswahl :

4 Single-Core instancen
1-2 SMP-Instanzen je nach auslastung -> Download zu finden ganz unten auf der Seite (6.23 beta for MPICH) -> High Performance Clients

GPU Klient gibt es seperat (Windows Vista GPU Console client 6.23) -> High Performance Clients

Auf die Klienten mit Viewer würd ich verzichten sind nur unnötige Bremsen da kann man besser sowas wie FahMon oder HFM.net verwenden.


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (22. November 2009)

ist das nicht ne Beta?


----------



## Julian Kruck (22. November 2009)

Wobei du bei SMP vs konsole auch in betracht ziehen muss, dass dein pc schon so 10h laufen müsste für den smp...kriegst dafür aber auch mehr punkte als mit der konsole...
würde dir 4x konsole empfehlen...und lass graka weg, die verbraucht einfach zuviel strom

edit: ja is ne beta, aber die läuft stabil und is die einzige mit smp...(also mehrkernunterstützung)


----------



## Fate T.H (22. November 2009)

ATi-Maniac93 schrieb:


> ist das nicht ne Beta?



Naja steht zwar Beta dran aber das macht nix da der Klient ständig weiterentwickelt wird.



Julian Kruck schrieb:


> Wobei du bei SMP vs konsole...



Ähm Julian der SMP Klient ist eine Konsolenversion genauso wie es den Single als Konsole gibt.


----------



## Julian Kruck (22. November 2009)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Ähm Julian der SMP Klient ist eine Konsolenversion genauso wie es den Single als Konsole gibt.



ja mein ich doch sry fürs verwirren für mich is halt smp, smp und der rest ob tray oder konsole eben konsole

bin grad dabei mein X4 955 bei 3,5 zu testen...ohne spannungserhöhung wohl gemerkt bis jetz rennt er


----------



## Fate T.H (22. November 2009)

Womit testest denn ob er rennt ? F@H , LinX oder nen feinen Prime95 Custom Run.


----------



## Julian Kruck (22. November 2009)

mit prime95...es sagen zwar viele dass des abundzu ned alles erkennt, aber bis jetz habts bei mir noch imemr funktioniert...und ich hab jetz schon zig prozzis übertaktet außerdem lass ich den 24h rennen und dann folgt ein längerer f@h lauf da kann ma dann scho sicher ghen dass er stabil läuft nur die temps machen mir zur schaffen....hab nen scythe orochi...aber er heizt sich tz auf 58° auf...muss aber au dazu sagen is absolut silent kann für den dauerbetreib wenn ich ned grad davor hockt mittels lüftersteuerung die lüfter hochdrehn dann halt ich ihn so bei 49/50... aber der heizt schon im gegensatz zu meinem Q9450...aber amd is mir halt iwie sympathisch
mit 3,4 hab ich no für ne 1920 punkte unit für nen frame so 5 min braucht...bin mal gspannt wie sehr sich da die 100mhz auswirken


----------



## Fate T.H (22. November 2009)

Naja je nach verwendeten Test bei Prime95 erkennt es schon viel aber alles wird man nur durch nen normalen Alltagstest rausfinden können.
Meine derzeit kürzeste Frametime liegt bei 3m:28sek. bei einer 1920er WU


----------



## Julian Kruck (22. November 2009)

Wie viel PPD sind das ungefähr? habs immer noch nicht zusammengebracht fahmon zu installiern habs aber auch aufgegeben jetz...wird schon was im 2000er bereich sein denk ich mal...


----------



## Fate T.H (22. November 2009)

Okay hab mich ein wenig verhauen was die FT angeht hier mal Fahmon Logwerte vom letzten GFlops Benchmark.

Projekt    : 2669
 Core       : SMP Gromacs CVS
 Frames     : 100
 Gutschrift : 1920 Punkte


 -- i7 -smp 8 --

 Minimale Frame-Dauer   : 2mn 45s - 10053.82 ppd
 Gemittelte Frame-Dauer : 2mn 45s - 10053.82 ppd
 Keine aktuelle Frame-Dauer
 Keine L3F-Frame-Dauer
 Keine effektive Frame-Dauer


 Projekt    : 2671
 Core       : SMP Gromacs CVS
 Frames     : 100
 Gutschrift : 1920 Punkte


 -- i7 -smp 4 --

 Minimale Frame-Dauer   : 3mn 26s - 8052.82 ppd
 Gemittelte Frame-Dauer : 3mn 26s - 8052.82 ppd
 Keine aktuelle Frame-Dauer
 Keine L3F-Frame-Dauer
 Keine effektive Frame-Dauer


----------



## Julian Kruck (22. November 2009)

jetz müsst ich nur no wissn wie ma des umrechnet... so um die 5 min, drüften dann so 4k punkte sein?
bis jetz läuft er stable, werd jetz dann mal neustarten und ihn übernacht primeln lassn...


----------



## Fate T.H (22. November 2009)

Hier hab ich noch nen anhaltspunkt gefunden im HFM.net bei mir.
Meine das dieser entstanden ist in einer 4-Kern-Linux-VM @ A2 Core @ i7

Name: test 2
Path: \\FOLDING\folding2\
Number of Frames Observed: 4

Min. Time / Frame : 00:04:59 - 5548,1 PPD

Mit dem Windows SMP Klient wirste zwangsläufig darunter liegen genaueres kann ich aber auch nicht sagen.
Schätze so zwischen 3500-4000 PPD.


----------



## Julian Kruck (22. November 2009)

Ne, bei mir läuft das ganze auch unter einer vm aber des is ja mal geil, dann dürfte ich auch so um die 5000ppd machn...
wenn jetz dann bald der neue GPU-Core rauskommt, und ATI da richtig abgeht, dann wird sich recht bald eine dazu gesellen...
aber danke für deine hilfestellungen!


----------



## klefreak (22. November 2009)

Julian Kruck schrieb:


> jetz müsst ich nur no wissn wie ma des umrechnet... so um die 5 min, drüften dann so 4k punkte sein?
> bis jetz läuft er stable, werd jetz dann mal neustarten und ihn übernacht primeln lassn...



ich kann dir meine Werte als Vergleich geben, ich hba nen Q9550@3,4ghz und der faltet in der 4kern Linux-VM so um die 5800ppd, ich dneke mal dass du auch in der Region sein wirst

lg klemens



Spoiler



Projekt : 2671
 Core    : SMP Gromacs CVS
 Frames  : 100
 Punkte  : 1920
 -- Quad Xubuntu --
 Minimale Frame-Dauer   : 4mn 29s  - 6166.84 ppd
 Gemittelte Frame-Dauer : 4mn 43s  - 5861.77 ppd
 ------------------------------------------------------------
 Projekt : 2677
 Core    : SMP Gromacs CVS
 Frames  : 100
 Punkte  : 1920
 -- Quad Xubuntu --
 Minimale Frame-Dauer   : 4mn 41s  - 5903.49 ppd
 Gemittelte Frame-Dauer : 5mn 08s  - 5385.97 ppd
----------------------------------------------------------


----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## jets28 (22. November 2009)

also ich hab mit nem Q6600 so ca. 4k ppd
mit der 9600 GT so 3.5k

aber der Storm für die CPU ist viel höher und wenn die GT rechnet brauch der Rechner nur so 125 Watt, dann gehts mim Strom auch


----------



## klefreak (22. November 2009)

@ AM-subaru

schau dir mal das an, die haben hier ne linux vm mit 8 cores (anscheinend) welche quasi BIGadv ermöglicht...
VMWare 3.0 && bigadv folding (Image available for testing)
lg Klemens

EDIT:

hier was zum Player3...
http://www.ocforums.com/showthread.php?p=6303194  --> scheint so als ob der trick mit den manuelln quadcores aus workstation6,5 nun acuh im player mit 8core vms' hinhaut...


----------



## Muschkote (22. November 2009)

@Julian Kruck


> ... so um die 5 min, drüften dann so 4k punkte sein?


 
Ich präsentiere mal eben meine Rechnung dazu:

Ein Tag gleich 1440min (24h * 60min/h), 
1440min / 5min = 288% (oder Frames) entspricht 2,88 WU/Tag, 
2,88 x 1920ppWU = 5529,6ppd


----------



## Fate T.H (22. November 2009)

@klefreak

Besten dank für den hinweis werd mir das mal genauer anschauen aber wenn das wirklich stimmt
dann bin ich echt sauer das anscheinend Customer hier voll verarscht werden dann.


----------



## klefreak (23. November 2009)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> @klefreak
> 
> Besten dank für den hinweis werd mir das mal genauer anschauen aber wenn das wirklich stimmt
> dann bin ich echt sauer das anscheinend Customer hier voll verarscht werden dann.



also ich hab das image runtergeladen aber da ich keine 8 cores hab kann ich die vm nicht starten; in der hardwareconfig steht dann "CUSTOM" und 8-cores
die modversuche unsererseits am anfang der Workstation7 tests scheiterten warscheinlich weil wir "Nur" die corezahl auf 8 erhöhten jedoch die weiteren nötigen Einstellungen in der Hardwareconfigfile der vm nicht veränderten --> im 2. link wird das angedeutet (1.seite eher unten..)

ich denke mal, dass dieser 8core support nur testweise in der workstation7 eingebaut ist um dann in nem upgrade freigeschaltet werden zu können ...
--> aber hast recht, ich empfinde das auch als "verarsche" dass das zumindest nicht dokumentiert ist..

lg klemens

ps: freu mich schon auf Testergebnisse; anscheinend nur 1-3% Leistungsverlust ggüber einem Native-linux


----------



## Fate T.H (23. November 2009)

Okay ich könnte jetzt versuchen vergleiche zu ziehn ob die VM auch in der Workstation starten würde
wozu ich aber den Player erstmal wieder runterschmeißen müßte. Hmm nee kein Bock gerade ^^.

Soo erstmal eines vorweg das Image aus dem Link von dir nutze ich gerade nicht sondern
eine von mir selbst erstellte VM mit Ubuntu 8.04.3 @ 8-Core.

BigAdv geht tatsächlich darin mit dem kompromiss das ich als Flag "-smp 7" nutzen muß
bei "-smp 8" crasht mir den F@H Klient warum weiß ich noch nicht vielleicht zu wenig Ram kann ich mir aber kaum vorstellen da sie 4,2GB nutzen darf.
Am OC kann es eigentlich auch nicht liegen da es unter Linux ja läuft okay VM ist schon was anderes.

Zwischenfazit : -smp 7 + nebenbei Surfen -> Frametime ca. 35min. 40sek. -> 2,5 Tage


Ach so hier ein auszug der Konfigdatei wenn man selbst eine VM erstellt :

virtualHW.version = "7"
numvcpus = "8"
vcpu.hotadd = "TRUE"
maxvcpus = "0"


----------



## nfsgame (23. November 2009)

Also meiner Erfahrung nach gibt es bedeutende Unterschiede was die CPU-Belastung angeht im Vergleich VM/Nativ. Die VM ist extrem empfindlicher als das "normale" OS.


----------



## JayxG (23. November 2009)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> ... bei "-smp 8" crasht mir den F@H Klient warum weiß ich noch nicht vielleicht zu wenig Ram kann ich mir aber kaum vorstellen da sie 4,2GB nutzen darf.
> Am OC kann es eigentlich auch nicht liegen da es unter Linux ja läuft okay VM ist schon was anderes.


laut dem folding Forum stellen wohl die 4.2GB das absolute minimum dar ...





> our tests show that 4.2GB is the absolute minimum that the VM needs to do it


... hier der link bzw. hier


----------



## Fate T.H (23. November 2009)

Nun ja nur irgendwann geht einem auch der Ram mal aus z.Z. habe ich noch laut Sidebar ca. 900 MB frei. 

Normal geiz ich nicht was Ram angeht aber derzeit habe ich nur 6GB installiert weil ich 12GB nicht stabile zum laufen bekommen habe wegen dem Overclocking.


----------



## JayxG (23. November 2009)

das wird dann natürlich sehr knapp ... bin noch von der RAM-Vollbestückung in deinem sysprofile ausgegangen


----------



## Fate T.H (23. November 2009)

Soll vorkommen bin einfach zu faul jedesmal das Sysprofil zu ändern wenn ich was am PC mache


----------



## klefreak (23. November 2009)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Soll vorkommen bin einfach zu faul jedesmal das Sysprofil zu ändern wenn ich was am PC mache




also auf der Seite wo ich den Link her habe schreiben sie sogar, das es erst ab 4,6gb richtig stabil läuft  wirst also für diesen Modus deine restlichen 6gig stabil bekommen müssen 

lg klemens

ps: schön dass es bei dir prinzipiell läuft...


----------



## Fate T.H (23. November 2009)

Wird nicht gehen da ich von den ausgebauten 6GB nur noch 2GB hier rumliegen habe die restlichen 4GB hab ich 
in den neu gebastelten AM3 PC von meiner Schwester eingebaut der mittlerweile 100km von mir entfernt sein sollte. 

Einzige was ich mal nachschauen kann ist wie sich die CPU verhält mit 8GB Ram.


----------



## BiTbUrGeR (23. November 2009)

hm weiß nicht wie es der speichercontroller vom i7 handhabt, aber sollte eigentlich solange in jedem kanal mindestens 1 riegel steckt auf 3 kanal bleiben... ob es zu performance einbußen kommt müssteste nachmessen mit nem mem bench

hab auf meinem P5Q-E auf jedem kanal jeweils einen 2 und einen 1 GB riegel, wenn ich von kanal B einen 1 GB riegel entferne zeigt mir die postmeldung immer noch dualchannel betrieb an. überprüft oder nachgemessen hab ich es aber nie. ist mir nur mal aufgefallen als ich zwecks oc mal verschiedene ram bestückungen durchprobiert habe


----------



## Fate T.H (23. November 2009)

Habe jetzt mal den vierten 2GB Riegel eingebaut und lasse Memtest laufen.

/offtopic
Ist ja lustig mit nem iPod zu surfen und Chatten.


----------



## BiTbUrGeR (23. November 2009)

nen ipod kann das auch? *schulterzuck*

ich dachte das ding soll musik abspielen ^^


----------



## Fate T.H (23. November 2009)

Der iPod touch 3G ist im grunde ein iPhone nur ohne Telefonfunktion 
Nachteil ist natürlich das man dann auf Wi-Fi angewiesen ist was aber zumindest bei mir zuhause kein problem darstellt.

Ach ja Musik abspielen kann es auch


----------



## nichtraucher91 (23. November 2009)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Der iPod touch 3G ist im grunde ein iPhone nur ohne Telefonfunktion
> Nachteil ist natürlich das man dann auf Wi-Fi angewiesen ist was aber zumindest bei mir zuhause kein problem darstellt.
> 
> Ach ja Musik abspielen kann es auch




du vergisst die E-Mail Funktion, den App-Store, das Wetter, Musik im iTunes-Store kaufen ... ich höre lieber auf xD

On Topic:
Bekommt ihr auch nur noch 787'er WU's?


lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## BiTbUrGeR (23. November 2009)

wobei ich mich dann frage warum er den zusatz 3G trägt, wo er doch kein GPRS/EDGE unterstützt


----------



## nichtraucher91 (23. November 2009)

3. Generation^^

@AM-Subaru
Wie viel GB?


lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## Fate T.H (23. November 2009)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> du vergisst die E-Mail Funktion, den App-Store, das Wetter, Musik im iTunes-Store kaufen ... ich höre lieber auf xD



Meinst du damit das er es nicht kann oder das er es kann damit ?



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> 3. Generation^^
> 
> @AM-Subaru
> Wie viel GB?



Nur den kleinen genommen ergo 8GB reicht für mich aus sind z.Z. 150 lossless Lieder druf und immer noch 2,5GB frei.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (23. November 2009)

iPhones können nicht falten.


----------



## BiTbUrGeR (23. November 2009)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> iPhones können nicht falten.




ja dafür gibts wohl noch keine app ^^

vielleicht kommt sowas ja mal


----------



## Fate T.H (23. November 2009)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> iPhones können nicht falten.



Da is was dran 

Aber es muss sich nicht alles ums Falten drehen im Leben


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (23. November 2009)

In diesem Thread sollte sich aber alles ums Falten drehen.


----------



## Fate T.H (23. November 2009)

Öhm meinst nicht das dies nun ziemlich kleinlich ist 

Aber um dich zu beruhigen das tolle an dem Gerät ist ich kann somit meine Stats verfolgen meinen PC remote steuern (RDP)
wenn ich Bett lümel oder gemütlich auf der Couch sitze


----------



## MESeidel (24. November 2009)

Nö^^
Es gibt auch Leute die vom iHype genert sind.

Mal ehrlich da geht man in den T-Punkt seines Vertrauens.
Aus Vertrags-Verlängerungs-Gründen.
Dann wird man von zwei hübschen Mädels angestrahlt und überlegt noch zu welcher man gehen möchte (es gibt auch einen business style Typ und ne Blondine da^^).
Kaum hat man erwähnt, dass man sich für das Vario V (Touch Pro 2 Ableger) interessiert, kommt als Antwort: "nicht das iPhone anschauen?"
Da ist mir das Gesicht eingeschlafen....

nicht zu ernst nehmen ;o) hf wenn es dir gefällt


----------



## Fate T.H (24. November 2009)

Glaub ich dir gerne kann den iPhone Hype auch nicht so ganz verstehen aber das ist ein anderes Thema.
Das ich mich schlußendlich für ein iPod touch entschieden habe hatte ganz rationale gründe und nicht weil da so nen Apfel drauf ist.

Brauchte nen neuen mp3/mp4-Player der lossless Content abspielen kann ohne irgelndwelche
Hack/Jailbreaks und sonstige fummeleien und da herschte wenig auswahl beim lokalen Dealer.


----------



## TECRIDER (24. November 2009)

Morgen,
es ist ja wirklich Interessant! Es gibt wirklich Leute die lassen für einen ihren Clienten rechnen. Gestern Nacht (23.11) hat jemand für mich 6627Points 6WUs gerechnet. Na da sollte ich mich mal ganz artig bedanken.

Aber welche Ambitionen den
jenigen dazu veranlasst haben, dass würde mich schon mal interessieren.

Wenn derjenige will kann er sich ja mal bei mir per PN melden.


----------



## JayxG (24. November 2009)

Moinsen Teci,
meinst bestimmt das 9pm-Update auf EOC ... hab mal die stats durchgeschaut- das sind die fehlenden pts vom server-crash am 11./12. Nov ... die anderen Teams haben auch einen kräftigen Punkteschub bekommen ... hier die news von pande


----------



## TECRIDER (24. November 2009)

JayxG schrieb:


> Moinsen Teci,
> meinst bestimmt das 9pm-Update auf EOC ... hab mal die stats durchgeschaut- das sind die fehlenden pts vom server-crash am 11./12. Nov ... die anderen Teams haben auch einen kräftigen Punkteschub bekommen ... hier die news von pande


 

Ahhhhhhh an die Sache habe ich schon gar nicht mehr gedacht. Mensch danke für den Hinweis. Und ich dachte schon da gibt es einen Wohltäter


----------



## JayxG (24. November 2009)

kein Problem  ... das muss eine ganze Menge Arbeit gewesen sein- das stats-backup zu "durchwühlen" und jedem folder die einzelnen WU´s zuzuordnen ... wieviele tausende das wohl insgesamt waren


----------



## TECRIDER (24. November 2009)

JayxG schrieb:


> kein Problem  ... das muss eine ganze Menge Arbeit gewesen sein- das stats-backup zu "durchwühlen" und jedem folder die einzelnen WU´s zuzuordnen ... wieviele tausende das wohl insgesamt waren


 
Ja geb ich dir recht. Ich meine die haben bestimmt auch Hilfsprogramme dazu um das Dilemma wieder hinzukriegen. Aber das war bestimmt ne Menge Arbeit.


----------



## JayxG (24. November 2009)

TECRIDER schrieb:


> ... die haben bestimmt auch Hilfsprogramme dazu um das Dilemma wieder hinzukriegen. Aber das war bestimmt ne Menge Arbeit.


davon kann man wohl ausgehen ... pande wird das bestimmt mehrmals geprüft haben ...





> The missed data is backed up on another machine and we can re-enter it.  However, we typically take a couple of days to re-enter it, *to make sure it is done right.*


PS: man stelle sich mal solch ein Dilemma- in einem unserer Ämter vor


----------



## Gohan (24. November 2009)

Lustig, brachte es mir doch gleich 4 Plätze ein!


----------



## nfsgame (24. November 2009)

Ich hab mich auch erst gewundert .


----------



## Fate T.H (24. November 2009)

So möchte jemand miträtseln denn ich weiß nicht wo der Performanceverlust herkommt ?

8-Kern VM BigAdv
3x2GB Ram installiert -> FrameTime ~35min.40sek.
4x2GB Ram installiert -> FrameTime ~37min

So nebenbei gibt mir der VMWare Player 3 noch ein Rätsel auf :

VM Setting -> Nutze 4300MB Ram -> verfügbar in der VM aber nur 4100MB. Uri Geller ?


----------



## nfsgame (24. November 2009)

Hast du mal mit CPU-Z geprüft ob der Speicher noch im tripple-Channel-Modus läuft?


----------



## Fate T.H (24. November 2009)

Jup sowohl beim Start-Up sowie im CPU-Z werden mir Tripple Channel angezeigt.
Werd mal nen Speicherbenchmark machen und mir mal die Latenzen anschauen meine aber das sich da nix geändert hat.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (24. November 2009)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Meinst du damit das er es nicht kann oder das er es kann damit ?



Dass er es kann^^



AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Das ich mich schlußendlich für ein iPod touch entschieden habe hatte ganz rationale gründe und nicht weil da so nen Apfel drauf ist.



*räusper* angebissener Apfel! 



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> iPhones können nicht falten.



geht ja auch um iPod's^^



lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## JayxG (24. November 2009)

@AM-Subaru: läuft evt. der 4. RAM-Riegel im Singel-Channel Modus?


> Der X58 sollte ja auch den Flex-Mode beherrschen wie P35/45 dann sollten z.B. bei 4 Riegeln 3 im Triple-Channel laufen und der eine im Single-Channel.



@t-vmware player: hab auch ne kleine Differenz von 16MB, aber keine so gravierend grosse


----------



## Fate T.H (24. November 2009)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> *räusper* angebissener Apfel!



Hmm nen Freund von mir hat ne angebissene Ananas drauf. iPhone @ Jailbreak 

@JayxG
Den Flex-Mode den du meinst soll nach meines kentnissstand nur dann zum tragen kommen wenn man Riegel nutzt mit
unterschiedlichen größen also z.B. Ch.A 1GB , Ch.B 2GB dann wird Ch.A und 1GB von Ch.B im Dual-Channel ausgeführt
und die restlichen 1GB von Ch.B im Single-Channel. So nebenbei kann der X58 kein Flex-Mode beherschen da er kein
Speicher-Kontroller besitzt 


Hmm was mein Performanceproblem angeht seh ich bis jetzt als unterschied folgendes an :

-> Speicher wird bei 3x2GB mit CR = 1T und bei 4x2GB mit CR = 2T betrieben. Autosetting im Bios
-> L3 Cache ist auch langsamer bei 4x2GB als wie bei 3x2GB.


----------



## JayxG (24. November 2009)

ok ... das Zitat war das einzige was ich bezüglich eines Performanceeinbruchs hab finden können (traue nichts und niemanden, wo nicht PCGH draufsteht) ... war bisher nur der Meinung, dass Tripple-Channel mit 4 Modulen nicht möglich sei- wohl wieder mal etwas gelernt


----------



## TECRIDER (24. November 2009)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Hmm nen Freund von mir hat ne angebissene Ananas drauf. iPhone @ Jailbreak
> 
> Hmm was mein Performanceproblem angeht seh ich bis jetzt als unterschied folgendes an :
> 
> ...



Das hier hat mich jetzt auch auf eine Idee gebracht. Im 860er verwende ich andere Speicherriegel mit anderen Timings und diese sind auch niedriger getaktet. Vielleicht rührt daher der Performance Verlust gegenüber dem 920er. Und mit der Einstellung 1T läuft F@H bei mir gar nicht, da kommt dann immer ne Fehlermeldung. Da sollte ich doch glatt mal andere Riegel testen.
Könnte das sein???


----------



## Argead (24. November 2009)

Ich fände es auchmal interessant zu wissen inwiefern der Arbeitspeicher FAH beeinflusst. Sobald ich es geschafft habe meinen Ram auf 1600 bei 2400 NB/Htlink zu bekommen probier ich dass mal aus.

Andererseits kann dann noch recht lange dauern, da ich das schon seit >1Monat versuche. Es hat sogar schonmal 2 Tage stabil geklappt ^^.

Ich fänds ja schon toll wenn mein mühevolles Ram-tuning auch messbare Auswirkungen auf FAH hat .


----------



## Julian Kruck (24. November 2009)

also ich hab bis jetz mal nur unter windows smp mit verschiedenen frequenzen probiert...also northbridge, ht link(bezieht sich auf amd) und ram takt an sich...konnte jetz keinen messbaren veränderungen feststellen...mit timings hab ich jedoch nix gemacht
aber was ich denke, dass sich die großen unterschiede erst bei einer vm richtig zeigen...
is sicher mal interessant das zu untersuchen

ach ja, mein X955 läuft leider doch ned stabel mit 3,5 werd dann wohl bei meine 3,4 bleim...aber reicht ja auch dicke


----------



## Fate T.H (24. November 2009)

So denke ich habe zumindest bei mir das problem lokalisiert.

Mit dem Setup wo 4x 2GB Riegel eingebaut waren hatte ich die Latenzen manuell auf die des 3 x 2GB Setups eingestellt.
Nun sollte man annehmen das es identisch sein sollte aber weit gefehlt 

Laut Speicherdurchsatztest hatte ich beim 4x2GB nur knappe 15,56GB/s beim 3x2GB Setup aber 20,4GB/s auch der L3-Cache war schneller beim 3x2GB.
Interessanterweise schlug sich das auch auf die Frametimes aus.

Leider habe ich keine sechs 2GB-Riegel zu verfügung mehr um zu schauen ob
es sich wieder anders verhält wenn alle Bänke belegt sind.


----------



## TECRIDER (24. November 2009)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> So denke ich habe zumindest bei mir das problem lokalisiert.
> 
> Mit dem Setup wo 4x 2GB Riegel eingebaut waren hatte ich die Latenzen manuell auf die des 3 x 2GB Setups eingestellt.
> Nun sollte man annehmen das es identisch sein sollte aber weit gefehlt
> ...


 
Mhhhh, ich teste das mal. Ich habe noch 3x 2GB identische Dominator hier liegen und nicht eingebaut. Wenn ich die dazustecke müsste sich ja theoretisch etwas ändern. Dann hätte ich im 920er 12GB

Aber interessanter wäre doch die 3x 2GB in den 860er zu stecken. Weil die Dominators kann ich wesentlich höher takten als die normalen XMS Speicher von Corsair. Dann wüsste ich obs am Speicher oder am 860er liegt. Und hier müsste ich dann nur die Einstellungen für die Riegel wie beim 920er wählen dann könnte man das sicher vergleichen. Oder?!


----------



## Fate T.H (25. November 2009)

TECRIDER schrieb:


> Mhhhh, ich teste das mal. Ich habe noch 3x 2GB identische Dominator hier liegen und nicht eingebaut. Wenn ich die dazustecke müsste sich ja theoretisch etwas ändern. Dann hätte ich im 920er 12GB



Wenn du das machst dann kannste am besten dir mal SiSoft Sandra installieren um die Bandbreiten Benchmarks zu fahren.
Einmal im 3er Setup, 4 Setup und einmal im 6er Setup.

Denke aber das dieses problem bei jedem i7 auftreten wird mit dem einbruch der Bandbreite.


----------



## BiTbUrGeR (25. November 2009)

sieht so aus als würde der i7 durch diese bestückung in den dualchannel modus zurückfallen, hm wär auch irgendwie logisch oder?

ich stell mir das ähnlich vor wie bei einem raid 0 setup wo man auch 2 identische festplatten für braucht


----------



## Fate T.H (25. November 2009)

Dann dürfte dort aber nicht Tripple-Channel stehen eigentlich 

Aber ist ja nun egal hab mir schon was tolles ausgedacht wieder und denke auch das
es wichtig wird spätestens dann wenn ein kleiner 6-Kerner einzug halten wird.
Hier ist das Stichwort 12GB mit 3 Riegel.


----------



## BiTbUrGeR (25. November 2009)

A-Data DDR3-2200+ DRAM XPG Plus 2.0 review 

leider nur nen dualchannel kit bis 4 GB und daher nur für die kleinen i7 bzw i5er cpus interessant... echt preiswerte 70€/GB


----------



## DesGrauens (25. November 2009)

so leute, es ist vollbracht.
nach 9wochen langen wartens ist heute mein mobo von der reklamation zurück.
werde heute abend das gute stück einbauen und gleich mal ein paar benchs druchführen.

dann kann morgen abend wieder das folden starten 
muss aber erstmal meine smp wu´s löschen, ich glaub die deadlines sind schon rum

erstaunlich, hab in 9 wochen bloß einen platz verloren.


----------



## Bumblebee (25. November 2009)

Thema F@h und Speichertimings/geschwindigkeit

Es ist *tatsächlich* so, dass das einen Einfluss auf die ppd hat
Allerdings macht sich der nur im *tiefen Takt-Bereich *bemerkbar 

Als Beispiel hatte ich Riegel die 666er gewesen wären aber von System (BIOS) lediglich als 533er eingebunden worden waren
Eine (BIOS-)Korrektur auf korrekte Werte brachte eine Erhöhung der ppd von gut 10%

Dies geschieht auch bei hochgetaktetem RAM; allerdings ist die Differenz derart marginal, dass sie meist in der Messungenauigkeit verschwindet / F@h braucht keine solchen "Spitzenspeed's"


----------



## Argead (25. November 2009)

Dann bringt es mir also FAH mäßig (fast) nix den Ram auf 1600 zu kriegen?

Wenn das so ist sollte ich dann lieber 1333 @ 7-6-6-15 oder @1600 7-7-7-16 einstellen?

Vielleicht bringts mir ja doch noch was wenn irgendwann neue cores rauskommen ^^.


----------



## Muschkote (25. November 2009)

Vieleicht sollte man besser mit "stabilen" Einstellungen falten lassen.  Ich denke, dass ist sinnvoller als abstürzende Rechner (und warscheinlich unbrauchbaren WUs) nur wegen ein paar Prozent höherer Faltleistung. Sehr ärgerlich wenn sowas im 24/7 Betrieb z.B. Nachts passiert und der Rechner "sinnlos" an ist.


----------



## Fate T.H (25. November 2009)

Ob es etwas bringt schnelle Rams zu haben und/oder kleine Latenzen hängt auch mit dem unterbau zusammen würde ich jetzt mal frech behaupten.

Ich sag jetzt mal bei älteren CPU´s die noch auf dem FSB basieren und der MC noch in der Northbridge sitzt
weiß man es schon länger das es kaum was bringt da hier nunmal der FSB limitiert.
Im gegensatz dazu stehen die CPU´s mit einem IMC diese profitieren stärker davon da es hier keine limitierung gibt.


----------



## Bumblebee (26. November 2009)

Muschkote schrieb:


> Vieleicht sollte man besser mit "stabilen" Einstellungen falten lassen.  Ich denke, dass ist sinnvoller als abstürzende Rechner (und warscheinlich unbrauchbaren WUs) nur wegen ein paar Prozent höherer Faltleistung.


 
Absolut richtig
Nochmal: bei heutigen Rechnern mit RAM von 1000+ MHz ist es für die Falterei *nicht* entscheidend ob es noch "a Weng" schneller läuft

*Stabilität*  dagegen schon ...


----------



## Fate T.H (26. November 2009)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Absolut richtig
> Nochmal: bei heutigen Rechnern mit RAM von 1000+ MHz ist es für die Falterei *nicht* entscheidend ob es noch "a Weng" schneller läuft
> 
> *Stabilität*  dagegen schon ...



Sorry aber man sollte es mal ein wenig genauer betrachten und nicht einfach pauschal sagen das es nicht entscheidend ist.

Durch die optimierung der Latenzen habe ich es mittlerweile geschafft auf eine 31min Frametime zu kommen vorher leicht über 32min.
Auf den ersten Blick sieht es nicht nach viel aus aber man muß es als ganzes Betrachten,
denn auf einer WU gesehen spar ich mal eben etwas über 100min.

Diese 100min. kann man entweder für was anderes nutzen oder aber schon für die nächste WU.
In der Wirtschaft würde man sagen "Time is Money" und so ähnlich ist es auch im Privaten.

Was die Stabilität angeht die ist zu 99% immer sichergestellt da Leute die sich mit sowas beschäftigen
i.d.R. ausreichend Test´s fahren da es sich meist um 24/7 Settings handeln und nicht um irgendwelche Rekorde.


----------



## Argead (26. November 2009)

Meinen Ram auf 1600 hochzubekommen ist ja nicht so das Problem ^^.

Ich arbeite ja daran das stabil zu bekommen, weil es ja doch ärgerlich ist WU´s zu verliern oder das der Rechner z.B. mitten in nem Film abkackt ^^.

So jetzt nochmal meine Frage ist für FAH eher die Latenz oder der Takt wichtig?
Zur auswahl hätte ich 1066 6-6-6 1333 7-6-6 und 1600 7-7-7 (beim 1600er arbeite ich ja noch daran die NB und den HT-link stabil @ 2400 zu bekommen)


----------



## BiTbUrGeR (26. November 2009)

takt ist immer besser als latenz, auf gute latenzen sollte man daher zweitrangig achten.


----------



## Bumblebee (26. November 2009)

Wenn ich das so lese kriege ich ein leichtes Lidflackern über dem linken Auge..... (was kein so gutes Zeichen ist)



AM-Subaru schrieb:


> ...Durch die Optimierung der Latenzen habe ich es mittlerweile geschafft auf eine 31min Frametime zu kommen vorher leicht über 32min.....


 
Na das ist doch schön; freut mich für dich
Ich hätte aber schon noch gerne gewusst *wann* und *wie* dir das gelungen ist - denn eigentlich faltest du seit mehr als 10 Tagen gar nicht mehr
Etwas tiefergehende Einblicke würde ich sehr begrüssen


----------



## Argead (26. November 2009)

Ich habe mal ne Frage und zwar falte ich jetzt ja in einer VM.
Ist bei einem phenom II x4@ 3GHz und 1333 7-6-6 Ram und einer 1920er WU (2677) eine Frame Time von 5:45 (avg. min: 5:39) in Ordnung oder kann man da auch mehr bekommen (z.B. durch ein anderes virtuelles Linux?)


----------



## BiTbUrGeR (26. November 2009)

möglich ist alles aber es liegen generell keine welten dazwischen... schau mal in folgenden thread dort kannst du lesen welche erfahrungen andere damit gemacht haben

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...49681-howto-windows-vmware-xubuntu64-f-h.html


----------



## Julian Kruck (26. November 2009)

Jo, so um den dreh hab ich auch mit meinen @ 3,4...um die 5min... also meines wissens ist zumindest open suse im mom das schnellste...aber da leg ich mich lieber nicht fest, ich fahre damit ziemlich gut


----------



## Fate T.H (26. November 2009)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Wenn ich das so lese kriege ich ein leichtes Lidflackern über dem linken Auge..... (was kein so gutes Zeichen ist)


 
Muss ich das verstehen 



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Na das ist doch schön; freut mich für dich
> Ich hätte aber schon noch gerne gewusst *wann* und *wie* dir das gelungen ist - denn eigentlich faltest du seit mehr als 10 Tagen gar nicht mehr
> Etwas tiefergehende Einblicke würde ich sehr begrüssen




Nun nur weil in meiner Signatur keine änderung zu sehen ist was Falterei betrifft lautet es nicht das ich es nicht tue.
Es ist eigentlich ganz einfach in etwa die letzten 5 Tage habe ich eigentlich damit verbracht meinen Rechenknecht
zu optimieren da er nicht über 3,9GHz geht außer bei signifikanter VCore anhebung und auch den Post von Klefreak habe ich überprüft (VMPlayer-BigAdv).

Um zu schauen in wie fern die optimierungen der Latenzen greifen habe ich die ein oder andere
BigAdv-Wu bis zu 20% falten lassen aber anschließend abgebrochen um was anderes zu testen.

Danach habe ich angefangen das von Klefreak zu überprüfen mit der feststellung das es machbar ist aber ich dies
nicht für praktikabel halte bei nur 6GB Ram da es zu sehr den Rechner ausbremst wenn mal eben nur noch 500MB Ram frei bleiben.
Hierfür müsste man einen komromiss eingehen :

12GB mit 6 Riegel -> Höhere Latzenen in kauf nehmen evtl. auch niedriegere DRAM-MHz wegen Vollbestückung
12GB mit 3 Riegel -> Kleinere Latzenzen und evtl. höhere DRAM-MHz

Viele würden nun sagen Option 1 ist gut da es vom Preis her billiger ist. Im ersten moment würde ich es auch sagen 
*aber* ich hasse es nunmal mir Upgradeoptionen zu verbauen sowie ungenutzte Leistung liegen zu lassen ergo gilt für mich Option 2.


----------



## BiTbUrGeR (27. November 2009)

ich würd die 6 GB lassen, in bessere kühlung investieren und den vcore halt entsprechend anheben. nur die dadurch entstehende verlustleistung würde in keiner relation mehr stehen zu deiner punkte produktion, insofern egal wie du es machst subaru es wird dich mehr geld kosten wenn du was verbessern willst


----------



## Fate T.H (27. November 2009)

Hmm warte mal eine bessere Kühlung als jetzt schon da bleibt dann nur noch nen Chiller oder gleich LN2 da ich Wakü´ler bin welche auf Silent getrimmt ist.
Das es Geld kosten wird ist wohl leider fakt egal von welcher Seite man es auch betrachtet. 

Was wohl eingeschränkt stimmt ist das 6GB reichen solange folgende sachen vorliegen:
- max. 8 Threads
- Linux als OS nicht als VM

Fällt eines davon weg muß ich den Ram entweder aufrüsten oder zurückstufen auf die normalen 1920er WU klinkt irgendwie beides nicht so prickelnt. ^^

Was die Verlustleistung angeht denke ich steh ich selbst mit 1,4V VCore(was ich sicher nicht tue) auf dem Kessel
noch immer besser da als ein Radeonnutzer im bezug auf der 24.Avg Points.


----------



## BiTbUrGeR (27. November 2009)

ich denke bis 1,45 volt und etwas mehr brauchste dir technisch keine gedanken zu machen
746-Unbenannt.jpg — Bild Upload

quelle
http://download.intel.com/design/processor/datashts/320834.pdf


----------



## Filico (27. November 2009)

Ich hab heute mal den neuestens Nvidia-Treiber 195.62 ausprobiert. Auf den ersten Blick keine große Veränderung. Wenn ich allerdings noch ne Linux-VM falten lassen, sinken die PPD vom GPU-Falter um 500-1000 Punkte.

Kann das jemand bestätigen?

PS: Ich wechsle erstmal wieder zurück zum 191.07


----------



## Fate T.H (27. November 2009)

BiTbUrGeR schrieb:


> ich denke bis 1,45 volt und etwas mehr brauchste dir technisch keine gedanken zu machen
> 746-Unbenannt.jpg — Bild Upload
> 
> quelle
> http://download.intel.com/design/processor/datashts/320834.pdf



Klar nur produziert er dann soviel abwärme das ich die Lüfter schneller drehen lassen muß.
Dies entspräche nicht meiner Philosophie bei meinem Rechner zumindest, da bei diesem in erster
Linie die die Lautstärke im vordergrund steht wenn hier ein gewisser Pegel überschritten wird
muß halt mal die Leistung zurückstecken oder gegen Komponenten ausgetauscht werden
die mehr Leistung bringen bei gleichbleibender Wärmeentwicklung.
Ich hoffe ja das bald die HD58xx´er mal Lieferbar werden damit die GTX275 (kein WaKü-Kükler für erhältlich) endlich raus kann.


@Filico

Das klingt mir eher danach das die CPU durch die VM zu stark beansprucht wird und somit nicht Rechenleistung für die Grafikkarte vorhanden ist dann.


----------



## BiTbUrGeR (27. November 2009)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ja das bald die HD58xx´er mal Lieferbar werden damit die GTX275 (kein WaKü-Kükler für erhältlich) endlich raus kann.




welche 275er hast du denn? es gibt für jede meines wissens eine wakü

gibt einmal das gainward/palit design, dann das GTX275 referenzdesign, und ich habe das den  EK Water Blocks EK-FC285 GTX PCB Rev.2 SLI - Acetal, da meine GTX 275 das PCB der GTX 285 im EVGA/Zotac Layout benutzt.

Schreibe einfach mal dem Support von EK, da werden sie geholfen


----------



## Fate T.H (27. November 2009)

Tja dank ASUS kann ich weder das Ref-Design nutzen noch das Gainward/Palit Design hatte beide schon bei mir liegen.
Da hier einige Bauteile endweder anders angeordnet sind bzw. andere größen besitzen.

Aber davon mal ab würde sie eh rausfliegen da mir das SGSSAA-Feature gefällt und auch das Bitstreaming.


----------



## Filico (27. November 2009)

> Das klingt mir eher danach das die CPU durch die VM zu stark beansprucht wird und somit nicht Rechenleistung für die Grafikkarte vorhanden ist dann.


Mit dem 191.07 habe ich jedenfalls das Max an PPD. Mit dem neuen Treiber erreiche ich das nicht, die GPU wird wohl durch CPU zu stark beansprucht.


----------



## BiTbUrGeR (27. November 2009)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Tja dank ASUS kann ich weder das Ref-Design nutzen noch das Gainward/Palit Design hatte beide schon bei mir liegen.
> Da hier einige Bauteile endweder anders angeordnet sind bzw. andere größen besitzen.
> 
> Aber davon mal ab würde sie eh rausfliegen da mir das SGSSAA-Feature gefällt und auch das Bitstreaming.




dann wirds der kühler sein den ich habe der bei dir gepasst hätte 

gerade wegen der recht zügigen PCB freigabe seitens nvidia, ist z.B. Watercool garnicht erst mit seperaten GTX 275 kühlern vertreten...
hat man aber wie wir das GTX 285 V.2 layout kann man ohne probleme den dazu passenden Watercool kühler montieren oder den Aquagrafx Gt200b die kühlerreferenz.


----------



## Fate T.H (27. November 2009)

Ne da passt keiner von der derzeit erhältlichen da sie schon allein alle mit den Kondis nahe der Spannungswandler kollidieren.


----------



## BiTbUrGeR (27. November 2009)

sag mir mal was das für ne karte genau is von asus welches modell


Übersicht PCBs Nvidia GT200


----------



## Fate T.H (27. November 2009)

Hier hast ein Bild des ASUS GTX275 PCB -> Bild 1 , Kondi nahaufnahme

Bei Bild 2 kannste schön sehen das die höher sind als die normalerweise verbaut werden und bin auch nicht
der einzigste der sich bis jetzt darüber beschwert hat.


----------



## BiTbUrGeR (27. November 2009)

jop hast recht, lol asus bestätigt das referenzdesign und ist im endeffekt nen eigendesign ich glaub die wissen selbst net was die in china zusammen schustern 

aber die kondensatoren sind nicht wirklich höher... sie sitzen weiter rechts wohingegen das referenzdesign diese zwischen den 3 bohrungen rechts neben der GPU sitzen hat


----------



## Fate T.H (27. November 2009)

Tjoa deswegen ist ASUS mittlerweile auf meine Hardware-Blacklist da es schon das 3. Produkt ist was mich zur weißglut getrieben hat. (M3A78-EMH HDMI, GTX275, HDAV Slim)
Das hat bis jetzt noch keiner geschafft und ich wechsel ja schon recht häufig meine Hardware.


----------



## Argead (27. November 2009)

Immer wenn ich meinen Client in der VM beende (mit strg c) und ich ihn dann neu starte kommt diese Fehlermeldung (siehe Bild) kann jemand damit was anfangen?


----------



## BiTbUrGeR (27. November 2009)

solltest ihn mit "pkill xxx" beenden... xxx steht für den prozessnamen... bei mir heisst er fah6

ansonnsten läuft der prozess nämlich noch und du versuchst einen weiteren zu starten mit selber machine ID und dann meckert f@h


----------



## Argead (27. November 2009)

funktioniert nicht. Außerdem passiert es auch wenn ich die Vm dann neustarte.


----------



## BiTbUrGeR (27. November 2009)

dann kA mit der meldung an sich kann  ich nix anfangen


----------



## nfsgame (28. November 2009)

Die Meldung hatte ich auch schonmal, allerdings hat es nachdem ich ./fah6 erneut eingegeben hatte funktioniert.


----------



## Argead (28. November 2009)

Habe ich auch schon probiert, klappt aber nur recht selten.

Kann es sein, dass es etwas damit zu tun hat, dass der Folding Ordner in Windows liegt und per Vbox eingebunden ist?


----------



## Mick Jogger (28. November 2009)

Wie lange dauert es bis ich in der PCGH liste bin?

Da steht "we cant find ..."


----------



## BiTbUrGeR (28. November 2009)

unter umständen ein paar stunden, die liste aktualisiert sich alle 3 stunden soweit ich weiß


----------



## nfsgame (28. November 2009)

Die Liste Aktualisiert alle drei Stunden, allerdings kann es einwenig dauern, da die Benutzer erst ab Platz 2000 aufgelistet werden. Je anchdem wie viele Punkte du gemacht hast/noch machst kann es sein das du aufjedemfall spätestens Dienstag in der Suche zu finden sein wirst .


----------



## Mick Jogger (28. November 2009)

Ah Ok Danke!


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (28. November 2009)

Gestern wurde schon wieder eine SMP-WU nach einem Absturz verworfen. So langsam reicht es. Ich pausiere jetzt erst mal die SMP-Falterei, bis ich einen besseren CPU-Kühler habe. Die GPU faltet natürlich weiter. Wenn der SMP-Client nicht läuft, stürzt mein PC viel seltener ab.


----------



## nfsgame (28. November 2009)

Naja mit dem Boxed (wenns Sysprofil noch stimmt (?)) ist das auch kein Wunder .


----------



## BiTbUrGeR (28. November 2009)

dürfte normal aber nicht solange der rechner nicht übertaktet ist. wenn es überhaupt ein hitzeproblem der cpu ist! kann genau so gut der speicher oder verschiedene komponenten des mobo schuld sein. der speicher ist auch etwas empfindlicher gegen die hitze und wird von vielen überhaupt nicht beachtet da man bei den meisten keine temps ablesen kann


----------



## Argead (28. November 2009)

Ich hatte den Boxed Kühler am Anfang auch drauf. Kühltechnisch hielt der ihn bei maximal 55° also noch unkritisch, allerdings wurde der wirklich unglaublich laut.

Übrigens wenn ich meinen Client beende und neu starte (auch die VM) meckert Gromacs irgendwas von "Interrupted" und verwirft dann die WU und holt sich ne neue. Zusammegezählt habe ich damit schon 1,5 WU´s verloren.


----------



## Mick Jogger (28. November 2009)

Ich hab auch noch Boxed beim Falten wird der Recht laut!


----------



## Argead (28. November 2009)

Was bedeutet das hier?


----------



## BiTbUrGeR (28. November 2009)

das mit dem tpr file bekomme ich auch immer angezeigt, warum weiß ich nicht, hat genug speicher zur verfügung und soll big worgunits abarbeiten. egal wie ich es einstelle die meldung kommt irgendwie immer.

aber solangs funktioniert juckts mich nich


----------



## Fate T.H (28. November 2009)

Ich denke er meint eher sein Problem mit dem tsc aka Timestamp Counter.
So ein Fehler habe ich noch nicht gehabt kann aber auch daran liegen das ich im Windows selbst HPET aktiv habe.


----------



## Argead (28. November 2009)

Richtig das war dieses komische da zwischen 1% und 2%.

Ich hab da einfach mal probiert dem im WindowsTaskmanager nen Core wegzunehmen, das hat auch funktioniert. Dann hab ich dem den Core wiedergegeben und den Takt auf 3600 erhöht.
Ist das irgendwie schlecht oder so?


----------



## Nico88 (29. November 2009)

Hab mal ne Frage an euch: 

bin Neu bei Folding@home und kenne mich ned wirklich aus.

Deshalb meine Frage : Wie lange faltet meine GTX 275 an einem 8000000 Progress ?

Bin derzeit bei ca. 3338000.

Und meine andere Frage:

kann ich neben der GPU auch meine CPU (E8400@ 4 GHz) falten lassen oder is die zu schwach? 

Sorry aber ich kenne mich wirklich leider ky Stück aus und kann kein Englisch.

Danke im vorraus


----------



## BiTbUrGeR (29. November 2009)

Also dafür wurden hier im Forum richtig gute HowTo's auf Deutsch verfasst 

Zuerst mal zu deiner CPU, ja kannst du,

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...9648-howto-windows-smp-client-einrichten.html

Aber sie wird bei der Taktfrequenz schon einiges an Strom brauchen dessen solltest du dir bewusst sein, und eine WU mit dem SMP dauert schon einiges länger als auf der GPU

Wenn du aber nur gelegentlich Falten möchtest, wäre...

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...-folding-home-consolen-client-einrichten.html

..das hier eher was für deine CPU da die Deadlines viel größer sind für die Workunits!


und um die ganze sache überblicken zu können brauchst du den Fahmon


dieser Zeigt einem auch die verbleibende Zeit an der Workunits


----------



## Bumblebee (29. November 2009)

Erstmal willkommen, Nico88 und danke, dass du dich der Falterei anschliesst
Bit hat dir schon sehr gut auf die Spur geholfen
Einzig nochmal zur CPU; falls du deine "Kiste" nicht 24/7 laufen lassen willst könnte es mit einer SMP von der Zeitlimite her wirklich knapp werden
Die SMP lastet deine CPU auch zu 100% aus - daher wird die Faltleistung deiner 275er etwas sinken
Wenn du nur eine SINGLE (aka. Consolen-Client) laufen lässt erreichst du signifikant weniger Punkte mit der CPU, kriegst keine Zeitprobleme, lastest dein System nicht voll aus und hast Leistungsreserven
Grundsätzlich ist das Falten mit der GPU wesentlich "einträglicher" daher ist es sinnvoll die auf der maximalen Leistung laufen zu lassen und eher bei der CPU zu "bremsen"

Nun noch zu deiner Frage mit der 275er
Mit den oben erwähnten FahMon siehst du sehr gut wie lange eine Workunit dauert
Ich schliesse aus der Frage auch, dass du die GPU-Version mit dem Viewer benutzt (siehe Bild)
Der Viewer kostet leider Leistung - daher empfehle ich dir den Clienten *ohne* ihn -> Console-Client<-

Bei weiteren Fragen sind wir gerne für dich da


----------



## Nico88 (29. November 2009)

Erst mal danke für`s schnelle antworten.

Aber was meint Ihr genau mit dísen Deadlines ?


----------



## Filico (29. November 2009)

Jede WU hat eine bestimmte Deadline. Wenn du diese überschreitest, gehen die Punkte nicht in die Wertung mit ein und die WU ist pfuscht.

Bei den GPUs sind die Deadlines relativ großzügig, beim SMP je nach CPU dafür umso zeitkritischer. Mit Linux ist das Falten über den SMP deutlich schneller, auch über ne VM (da gibts auch ein Howto)


----------



## BiTbUrGeR (29. November 2009)

@ Bumblebee

 war es nicht so das die deadlines sich ein wenig nach der performance des accounts orientieren?



			
				F@H FAQ-Main schrieb:
			
		

> The assignment server does take machine performance into account in making assignments, thereby allowing slower machines to receive more appropriate work units.



Somit sollte auch das SMP falten mit 2kernern einwandfrei funktionieren... Habe auf meinem Laptop nen core 2 T7200 2x2ghz mit dem smp am laufen, und es wurde nur einmal knapp.

Was die Performance angeht hast du allerdings völlig recht. Würde ich auch die GTX bevorzugt arbeiten lassen allein von der effizienz her. Aber auf dem laptop habe ich leider keine grafikeinheit die falten kann... hinzu kommt das er wunderbar sparsam ist und somit trotz allem recht effizient ist


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (29. November 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Naja mit dem Boxed (wenns Sysprofil noch stimmt (?)) ist das auch kein Wunder .


Ja, das sysP stimmt noch, ich habe noch den Boxed.


----------



## Mick Jogger (29. November 2009)

Willkommen im Club!


----------



## BiTbUrGeR (30. November 2009)

wer die last der GPUs und die speicherauslastung mal beobachten möchte kann nun dieses nette gadget nutzen:

http://blog.orbmu2k.de/sidebar-gadge...sidebar-gadget

wie man sieht: die kleinen WUs brauchen quasi keinen ram....


sind auch noch nette gadgets für core und i7 cpus dort zu finden


----------



## AMD_Killer (30. November 2009)

Echt geiles Gadget endlich eins welches meine GPU Temp richtig ausliest.^^

Das mit der Auslastung ist auch mal geil.


----------



## Henninges (30. November 2009)

schönes gadget 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (30. November 2009)

Jo finde ich auch.


----------



## Argead (30. November 2009)

Von der Seite habe ich 5 Gadgets: CPU, Mem Usage, Network Traffic und Top 5 (Memory/Prozessor).

Ich find die Gadgets super.


----------



## DesGrauens (30. November 2009)

nach so einem gadget habe ich gesucht.

interessant was sich die wu´s an ram genehmigen.


----------



## AMD_Killer (30. November 2009)

83°C ob das gesund ist. 

Meine ist auch zu 94% ausgelastet hat aber nur einen GPU Client.


----------



## Henninges (30. November 2009)

83° ist schon heiss...wakü sei dank bleibt meine oc'ed 275 recht "kühl"...verstehe aber nicht warum meine karte im vergleich so wenig ppd faltet...


----------



## AMD_Killer (30. November 2009)

Im vergleich zu meiner GTX 285 mit 8300 PPD bei einer 1888er WU faltet deine ziehmlich viel.


----------



## Henninges (30. November 2009)

stock wären bei mir 633/1404/1134...hab sie aber auf 725/1550/1200 laufen...


----------



## AMD_Killer (30. November 2009)

Diese GTX 275 haben echt mal potenzial.  

Meine läuft auf 720MHz | 1620MHz | 1377MHz.


----------



## Henninges (30. November 2009)

wakü oder lukü ?


----------



## AMD_Killer (30. November 2009)

Lukü mit nem schönen Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme GTX 280 drauf.

Der kühlt auf Wakü niveau.


----------



## Henninges (30. November 2009)

mmmmh,... ja...der summt ein wenig und ist wirklich was für's auge...hatte bisher immer arctic cooler auf meinen grakas verbaut...


----------



## AMD_Killer (30. November 2009)

Ja die 3 92mm Lüfter hört man kaum. Der CPU Kühler ist lauter.

Wenn da nicht dieses Spulenfiepen wäre wäre das echt ein silent PC.^^


----------



## BiTbUrGeR (30. November 2009)

AMD_Killer schrieb:


> Diese GTX 275 haben echt mal potenzial.
> 
> Meine läuft auf 720MHz | 1620MHz | 1377MHz.



Das ist wirklich ein ordentlicher speicherwert den erreiche ich leider nicht 
mich würden echt mal die programmierten speichertimings und spannungen der 285 interessieren
Meine Werte... 
Stock
633 | 1404 | 1134

Bench setting

756 | 1588 | 1188

24/7 Sets

704 | 1588 | 1188




AMD_Killer schrieb:


> 83°C ob das gesund ist.
> 
> Meine ist auch zu 94% ausgelastet hat aber nur einen GPU Client.


 
 das ist wohl normal, aber nicht sonderlich taktfördernd, meine XfX GTX fing erst bei 90 grad an die lüfter richtig nach oben zu regeln, ab 94 so 100% offenbar aufgrund der akustik so in kauf genommen... ich hab aber relativ schnell mit dem GPU-Toom von Techpowerup beim OC'n festgestellt das ab einem gewissen takt erst aber einer gewissen Temp fehler bzw artefakte aufgetreten sind. ergo hab ich mich um einen fullcoverkühler bemüht was bei den GTX 275 nicht einfach ist man man keinem laien zumuten sollte!




AMD_Killer schrieb:


> Im vergleich zu meiner GTX 285 mit 8300 PPD bei einer 1888er WU faltet deine ziehmlich viel.


 
  240 Shader, Speierbandbreite egal und TMU domäne auch z.T. beim folden sind sich die beiden karten also nahezu ebenbürtig wenn man den shadertakt angleichen kann





AMD_Killer schrieb:


> Lukü mit nem schönen Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme GTX 280 drauf.
> 
> Der kühlt auf Wakü niveau.




wakü niveau ists aber nicht wirklich oder... er soll dazu in der lage sein die GTX unter vollast bei 50-54 grad zu halten? 
das wär heftig kann ich mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen


----------



## Henninges (30. November 2009)

also meine 275er ist gerade mit einer 1888er beschäftigt und temperiert sich auf _frische_ 42°c...


----------



## BiTbUrGeR (30. November 2009)

Henninges schrieb:


> also meine 275er ist gerade mit einer 1888er beschäftigt und temperiert sich auf _frische_ 42°c...




ja eben weil diese wu auch nur ca. 50 % gpu last verursacht.

die "ärmste" wu mit der höchsten auslastung war bei mir die 787er


was mich an der ganzen sache ärgert ist... warum bauen die einen schieberegler ein der eine 100%ige auslastung erwünscht wenn dies nicht funktioniert? ich finde es eigentlich schade das offenbar einige workunits die gpu nicht mal effizient auslasten. und die wu die es macht hätte eigentlich mehr punkte verdient


----------



## AMD_Killer (30. November 2009)

BiTbUrGeR schrieb:


> Das ist wirklich ein ordentlicher speicherwert den erreiche ich leider nicht
> mich würden echt mal die programmierten speichertimings und spannungen der 285 interessieren
> Meine Werte...
> Stock
> ...



Das sind nur so werte da is noch lange nicht schluss.
 Wenn ich Zeit hab wird sie mal richtig ran genommen.^^ Es handelt sich heir auch um eine Superclocked von EVGA mit größer gelöteten Stromaufnahme. Kurzt sie bekommt mehr Saft.




BiTbUrGeR schrieb:


> wakü niveau ists aber nicht wirklich oder... er soll dazu in der lage sein die GTX unter vollast bei 50-54 grad zu halten?
> das wär heftig kann ich mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen




Das ist garkein Problem für ihn^^ bei 40% Lüftergeschwindigkeit 56°C im Furmark (das rockt)

Wenn ich dann mal 100% aufdrehe ist er bei knapp 50°C.


----------



## Henninges (30. November 2009)

wie geschrieben, der beste lukü'er für die g200b karten...


----------



## DesGrauens (30. November 2009)

muss zu meiner verteidigung auch sagen das ich den lüfter bloß bei 40% laufen lassen habe.
hab in jetzt mal auf 50% gestellt mit dem ergebnis =80C°.
das halte ich für angemessen, 80C° kann man seiner gpu ruhig zutrauen.
die idle temp liegt bei mir schon bei 47C°.


----------



## AMD_Killer (30. November 2009)

Jaja das waren schrekliche Zeiten mit dem Standartkühler. Dahört man nichts anderes als den Kühler bei Crysis.


----------



## BiTbUrGeR (30. November 2009)

AMD_Killer schrieb:


> Das ist garkein Problem für ihn^^ bei 40% Lüftergeschwindigkeit 56°C im Furmark (das rockt)
> 
> Wenn ich dann mal 100% aufdrehe ist er bei knapp 50°C.





kühlt er denn auch den prozessor mit?


----------



## AMD_Killer (30. November 2009)

Sollte ich mir mal überlegen^^


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (30. November 2009)

BiTbUrGeR schrieb:


> wer die last der GPUs und die speicherauslastung mal beobachten möchte kann nun dieses nette gadget nutzen


Leider zeigt er bei mir keine GPU- und Memory-Auslastung an, nur Fan-Speed (und Temperatur + Taktraten). Könnte das am Grakatreiber liegen?
Auch wenn ich FurMark im Extreme Burning Mode anschalte, tut sich nichts.


----------



## BiTbUrGeR (30. November 2009)

für hilfestellung solltest du mal dort im forum nachsehen... möglich das es am treiber liegt muss aber nich


----------



## AMD_Killer (30. November 2009)

Hatte das problem mit den Temperaturen. 

Dann hab ich dieses Sensor Tool genommen und es ging.
VORSICHT: Wenn du das Sensor Tool nimmst dann SOFORT Neustart da so ein absturz der Graka kommt. War bei mir so.^^


----------



## computertod (1. Dezember 2009)

Hi, mal ne Frage:
hier gabs doch mal nen How-To oder so, wie man F@H auf einem PC OHNE Internetzugang zum laufen bekommt, nur finde ich den nicht mehr.
weis einer, wo sich der Thread versteckt hat?


----------



## Empirelord (1. Dezember 2009)

du musst halt nur immer die WU runterladen, auf den anderen Rechner kopieren , starten, und wenn sie fertig sind wieder auf dem anderen Rechner hochladen. Am besten machst du das ganze mit mehreren Clients, dann musst du nicht so oft kopieren.


----------



## Argead (1. Dezember 2009)

Den Thread weiß ich zwar ned aber es müsste so gehen:

1.FAH auf einem PC mit I-Net starten und eine WU downloaden. Wenn der dann anfängt zu rechnen den Client beenden.
2.Den Ordner mit dem Client kopieren und auf den anderen Rechner tun.
3. Falls nötig FAH installieren (nur beim Windows-smp)
4.folding aus dem Ordner starten.
5. Wenn die WU fertig ist, den Client beenden und den Ordnerkopieren auf einen Rechner mit Inet.
6. Dort den Client wieder starten die fertige WU wird dann ja automatisch gesandt und eine Neue geholt.
7. Bei 2 wieder anfangen

Ich hoffe das hilft dir


----------



## nfsgame (1. Dezember 2009)

Argead schrieb:


> Den Thread weiß ich zwar ned aber es müsste so gehen:
> 
> 1.FAH auf einem PC mit I-Net starten und eine WU downloaden. Wenn der dann anfängt zu rechnen den Client beenden.
> 2.Den Ordner mit dem Client kopieren und auf den anderen Rechner tun.
> ...



Jop so war das. Das HowTo nannte sich übrigens Folding@Home 2 Go oder so ähnlich (stammt von mir).


----------



## computertod (1. Dezember 2009)

ok, thx
weil dann kann auch mein Hauptrechner folden


----------



## nichtraucher91 (1. Dezember 2009)

```
[16:43:45] Thank you for your contribution to Folding@Home.
[16:43:49] EUE limit exceeded. Pausing 24 hours.
```

hä???? was soll das?!?! Jetzt wo ich anfange mit zwei Clienten zuarbeiten....


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Fate T.H (1. Dezember 2009)

Tjoa sieht so aus als hättest du in letzter zeit viele Fehler produziert und deshalb erstmal eine zwangspause
für diesen Klienten aufgedrückt bekommen.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (1. Dezember 2009)

das war der erste seit min 2monaten, da der client zuvor nicht lief...
naja das läuft der andere eben weiter


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## BiTbUrGeR (1. Dezember 2009)

stand vorher was von unstable client drin?


----------



## klefreak (2. Dezember 2009)

virtual Box 3.1 final wurde veröffentlicht 
VirtualBox


----------



## Argead (2. Dezember 2009)

klefreak schrieb:


> virtual Box 3.1 final wurde veröffentlicht
> VirtualBox




Da bin ich mal gespannt. I´m Changelog steht ja dass sie PAE und AMD-V verbessert haben. Vielleicht gibt das ja Performance Vorteile


----------



## Fate T.H (2. Dezember 2009)

Joa die haben es soweit verbessert das dieses Programm mächtig instabil bei mir wurde. Ganz großes Kino ^^


----------



## Argead (2. Dezember 2009)

Also bei mir läuft es seit jetzt 3.5 Stunden ohne Mucken, nur mehr Leistung habe ich leider nicht .

Ich muss nachher noch schauen ob diese Guesteditions in Debian jetzt stabil sind, in 3.0.10 warn sies jedenfalls nicht (also fah hats nicht gefallen)


----------



## nfsgame (3. Dezember 2009)

Ich krieg hier noch zuviel !
Eben gerade ist ne 1888er WU flöten gegangen weil der Treiber meinte "Oh, die WU ist ja schon bei 98%, da setz ich mich doch mal zurück" .


----------



## madgerrit39 (3. Dezember 2009)

Böser Böser Treiber.
Kannst du dem das nicht "austreiben"?

meinesteils habe ich nunmehr die Angewohnheit ca. jede halbe stunde manuell ne Kopie vom Folding ordner zu machen.

When u see me smile--- better have a Backup!


----------



## Empirelord (3. Dezember 2009)

wenn ihr wollt kann ich euch schnell ein prog schreiben, was automatisch ein Backup erstellt.


----------



## madgerrit39 (3. Dezember 2009)

na...aber gerne doch. ich wäre dir sehr dankbar.
habe nun schon einiges mit win Boardmitteln versucht. 
Probleme habe ich immer mit den Intervallen ( 30 oder 60 min.)
Das Programm sollte darüber hinaus bestenfalls den ganzen Ordner Folding sichern.

Mein BS: WIN7 Prof.


----------



## Empirelord (3. Dezember 2009)

wird einige Zeit dauern, aber er wird dann jeden eingestelleten Client erstmal in einem selbst einstellbaren Intervall Backuppen. Ich muss aber erstmal bis SAMSTAG meinen Foldaner fertigstellen, insofern wird das prog frühestens am Sonntag kommen.


----------



## Argead (3. Dezember 2009)

Muss dafür dann nicht im entsprechenden Intervall den Client ausschalten, sichern und dann neustarten?


----------



## Empirelord (3. Dezember 2009)

letztendlich muss ich das prog doch nur die nötigen WU Files kopieren lassen, um ein Backup zu erreichen. Und da einen copy Befehl auch ausgeführt werden kann, wenn die Datei bereits in Benutzung ist, sollte ich den Client nich abschalten müssen.


----------



## Argead (3. Dezember 2009)

Ja aber wenn man den Client dann neu startet on den backup files aus meckert der dann was mit not terminatet properly, checksums bad, sending results to server usw.

jedenfalls ist das bei mir so.


----------



## Empirelord (3. Dezember 2009)

Hast du sicher nicht nur den Workordner sondern auch die unitinfo kopiert? Wenn nicht wird mein Programm halt einfach den ganzen Client kopieren XD.


----------



## Argead (3. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab den ganzen Ordner mit allen folding Sachen kopiert.

Bei meinem VM-Client funktioniert es ich den Zustand den Virtuellen Maschine speichere, der Client also nie mitbekommt, dass er zwischendurch aus war.


----------



## madgerrit39 (3. Dezember 2009)

genau So mache ich das immer.
dann noch eine 2.Kopie als Airbag.
Später löschen geht ja schnell!


----------



## DesGrauens (3. Dezember 2009)

ist dir das den nicht zuviel arbeit bei den ganzen cleints?
wäre mir persönlich zuviel stress, 
für die 1-2 wus die mal im monat hopsen gehen.


----------



## michael7738 (3. Dezember 2009)

Bei meinem GPU-Client sind allein heute zwei WUs flöten gegangen, und ich hab keine Ahnung warum...
Das System rennt wie immer, aber jedesmal bricht er wegen unstable_machine ab. Graka läuft auf Standardtakt, also am OC kanns nicht liegen.


----------



## Fate T.H (4. Dezember 2009)

So nachdem ich gestern endlich meine neues Spielzeug angekommen ist und ich die
GTX endlich in ruhestand verabschieden kann nebenbei OS neu eingespielt bin ich glücklich zumindest vorerst.

Erstmal ein Schw. ähh Größenvergleich :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber sie tut genau das wofür ich sie gekauft habe und das sogar ohne zu mucken nicht wie die HDAV Slim wo mir anfangs der Centerspeaker fehlte 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DesGrauens (4. Dezember 2009)

naja neue faltrekorde wirst du damit nicht aufstellen.
aber das hast du auch bestimmt nicht vor.


----------



## Fate T.H (4. Dezember 2009)

Da haste wohl recht Faltrekorde habe ich nicht vor damit aufzustellen aber das habe ich auch nicht mit der GTX getan.


/edit

So mal eben nen 3DM06 gemacht und bin doch erstaunt was die kleine so leistet in anbetracht das es eine 120€ Karte ist.
Hab zwar jetzt kein eigenes ergebniss meiner GTX aber die Werte meiner HD5770 passen mit denen von Tomshardware überein.

HD5770 : 17679 3DMarks
GTX275 : 19745 3DMarks


----------



## BiTbUrGeR (4. Dezember 2009)

jo etwas besser als ne 9800GT kann man sagen aber nicht viel


----------



## nfsgame (4. Dezember 2009)

Was willste denn nun mit der GTX machen?


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (4. Dezember 2009)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Warum stehen auf dem HTPC-Display keine F@H-Infos?


----------



## nfsgame (4. Dezember 2009)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Warum stehen auf dem HTPC-Display keine F@H-Infos?


Das ist ein AV-Receiver (ich schätze ein Denon 190x/10 oder 230x/10).


----------



## Argead (4. Dezember 2009)

Warum dauern die Stats Updates jetzt eigentlich wieder so lange?

Immer wenn ich auf der Seite schaue heißt es Stats Update in Progress.
Das war doch mal ne Zeit ganz gut und schnell erledigt. Haben die da wieder etwas umgestellt?


----------



## Filico (4. Dezember 2009)

Recht haste, dauern wieder mal elend lange.

Wenns gut kommt, werden die Server Januar 2010 erneuert, laut Aussage von Vijay Pande.


----------



## Fate T.H (4. Dezember 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Was willste denn nun mit der GTX machen?



Die wird verkauft da ich sie ja nicht mehr brauche.



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Warum stehen auf dem HTPC-Display keine F@H-Infos?



*g* Weil es kein HTPC ist sondern ein AV-Receiver wo gerade als Quelle der HTPC aktive ist.
Man kann ja den einzelnen Quellen Namen zuweisen.



nfsgame schrieb:


> Das ist ein AV-Receiver (ich schätze ein Denon 190x/10 oder 230x/10).



Da hat jemand ein guten Blick was ? Hast recht ist ein Denon AVR-1909


----------



## madgerrit39 (5. Dezember 2009)

Was soll Dir die GTX 275 denn einspielen?
greez


----------



## madgerrit39 (5. Dezember 2009)

Was soll Dir die GTX 275 denn einspielen?
greez


----------



## Fate T.H (5. Dezember 2009)

Also nen Freund hat mir schonmal 130€ geboten für die Karte aber hat noch keine zusage von mir bekommen da ich schauen wollte ob da evtl. noch was geht.


----------



## CheGuarana (5. Dezember 2009)

Warum tauscht Du die gegen eine 5770 die weniger Punkte macht? Oder hat sich das mit den doppel-Berechnungen jetzt geändert?


----------



## Fate T.H (5. Dezember 2009)

Weil es mir egal ist wieviel PPD eine GraKa macht ich bin kein GPU-Folder.
Wie man sehen kann Folde ich ich ja nichtmal mehr mit der CPU zur Zeit.


----------



## Argead (5. Dezember 2009)

Kann es sein dass die Folding Server im Moment down sind?

Mein Foldaner kann im Moment weder die Resultate schicken, noch neue WU´s empfangen :/


----------



## Fate T.H (5. Dezember 2009)

Hier kannste nachschauen ob sie Down sind oder auch nicht -> Server Stats


----------



## The Master of MORARE (5. Dezember 2009)

Geht es um nen Clienten, der keine WUs mehr bekommt, oder um Empires Foldaner-Prog?
Das bezieht nämlich soweit ich weiß zumindest die Clienten von unserem Schulserver, der zwischenzeitlich aufgrund von Wartungs- und Aufrüstarbeiten vom Netz ging.


----------



## Argead (5. Dezember 2009)

Es geht um den Client der die fertige WU nicht zurückschicken kann und auch keine neue mehr holen kann.


----------



## Fate T.H (5. Dezember 2009)

Joa nachschauen welche IP er versucht und dann auf der Server Stats seite schauen was los ist.


----------



## Argead (5. Dezember 2009)

Die Server scheinen da zu sein. ICh komme auch immer bis zu der Meldung "Welcome to Folding@home".
Dann kommt aber: "Couldn´t send http request to server" und "Could not connect to Work server"


----------



## Fate T.H (5. Dezember 2009)

Also doch down ^^

Down im sinne von das sie keine Verbindungen zur zeit annehmen wegen Wartungsarbeiten , interne probleme usw.


----------



## Argead (5. Dezember 2009)

Naja dann encodier ich halt ein paar filmchen um die Wartezeit zu überbrücken. Ich hoffe nur die Kriegen das wieder hin bevor die deadline abläuft ^^.


----------



## Rick (5. Dezember 2009)

hab grad festgestellt, dass win7 scheinbar auch bei mehreren monitoren auf einer Geforce GTX 260 den groß beworbenen energiesparmodus unterstützt. jetzt hab ich allerdings ein problem, meine geforce bringt aktuell blos noch 3400 ppd und msi afterburner unterstützt keine übertaktung im 2d modus.
karte läuft aktuell auf 400mhz core, 799mhz shader, und 297mhz speicher


----------



## Argead (5. Dezember 2009)

test signatur.

Steht in dieser Signatur anleitung nicht das die Signatur sich auch rückwirkend auswirkt??

Bei mir funktioniert das irgendwie nur bei neuen Posts (siehe 2 posts weiter oben)


----------



## BiTbUrGeR (5. Dezember 2009)

Hardwareluxx - Intels Larrabee kommt nicht auf den Markt

Larrabee auf eis gelegt!


----------



## Fate T.H (6. Dezember 2009)

Naja nicht wirklich auf Eis gelegt sondern nur noch für Entwickler erhältlich aber vielleicht
wird es ja noch genauso eingestampft wie die Skulltrail-Plattform.


----------



## Argead (6. Dezember 2009)

Ich hätte mal ne Frage und zwar habe ich eben mal den folding Client bei 900MHz laufen lassen, da hatte der ne Framezeit von 11:47.
Bei 3000MHz sind es 5:30. Da 5:30 zu 11:47 ~1:2 und 900 zu 3000 ~1:3 ist bin ich jetzt ja ein bischen verwundert. Ich hätte jetzt ja erwartet das die Leistung da linear ansteigt. Kann sich das jemand erklärn?


----------



## jets28 (6. Dezember 2009)

das ding iss und bleibt ein geheimniss für mich, seit neustem bricht die cpu auch nimmer ein wie früher wenn der gpu client ne große rechnet


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Dezember 2009)

Argead schrieb:


> Ich hätte mal ne Frage....
> . Da 5:30 zu 11:47 ~1:2 und 900 zu 3000 ~1:3 ist bin ich jetzt ja ein bischen verwundert. Ich hätte jetzt ja erwartet das die Leistung da linear ansteigt.


 
Ist eben offenbar nicht linear
Wenn *genau* die gleiche WU sich so verhält dann ist offensichtlich der "gain" genauso wie beim OC
Irgendwann muss man massiv "reinpumpen" und den kleinsten Erfolg zu haben


----------



## nfsgame (6. Dezember 2009)

Ich denke mal das der CPU dann der Cache ausgeht um schnellgenug "weiterzumachen".


----------



## nfsgame (6. Dezember 2009)

*bitte löschen*


----------



## BiTbUrGeR (6. Dezember 2009)

Rofl... fühlt sich jemand in seinen rechten verletzt?


----------



## Fate T.H (6. Dezember 2009)

Dürfte man auch erfahren was passiert ist das man dazu nun mehr oder weniger gezwungen wird ?


----------



## Owly-K (6. Dezember 2009)

Würde mich auch interessieren. Muss ja keine Namensnennung erfolgen.


----------



## Fate T.H (6. Dezember 2009)

Oh ich glaube ich weiß es nun naja soll mir egal sein.


----------



## nfsgame (7. Dezember 2009)

bitte löschen


----------



## BiTbUrGeR (7. Dezember 2009)

nochmal rofl... ich bin gemeint? so jetzt such ich mal. wo du mir hier böse dinge unterstellst. langsam reichts mir mit dir


http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/showpost.php?p=13354767&postcount=444


hier ist sicherlich die verlinkung gemeint... und wenn sie das ist wird die "Administrative" hilfe wohl genau so den kopf schütteln wie ich gerade. AM-Subaru hat mich schon per pm darauf hingewiesen das du mich meinen könntest... ich frage ihn jetzt hier mal ganz öffentlich ob er in dieser form der verbreitung ein problem mit seinem screenshot sieht.


und nochwas wo habe ich es "mehr oder weniger als meins" bezeichnet? das bild verweist sogar noch auf die alte adresse auf die sie hochgeladen wurde. sie wurde also nicht mal dubliziert!


wäre dir bestimmt lieber gewesen wenn es gleich ne verlinkung von dir gewesen wäre oder? da hätteste dich sicherlich gefreut


----------



## The Ian (7. Dezember 2009)

> ich frage ihn jetzt hier mal ganz öffentlich ob er in dieser form der verbreitung ein problem mit seinem screenshot sieht.


bitburger...man fragt VORHER wenn man ander leute zeug verwendet und zumindest macht man einen verweis, wo man es her hatt, auch wenn man die zustimmung hat...das hat erstens was mit anstand und 2.(wesentlich wichtiger)mit urheberrecht zu tun, denn für den fall, dass dir am-subaru jetzt nein sagt hast du das garantierte nachsehen und jeder admin oder mod ist verpflichtet sowas nachzugehen


----------



## BiTbUrGeR (7. Dezember 2009)

denke ich nicht weil in diesem werk keine schöpfungshöhe zu sehen ist ich kann es aber gerne drauf ankommen lassen da ich gut versichert bin.

ich finde nur mal wieder lustig das nfsgame sich ausgerechnet mir gegenüber für rechte anderer stark macht. ich glaube da liegt eher wo anders ein problem was dringender aus der welt geschafft werden sollte als dieses hier.

da ich mit Subaru aber kein problem habe und auch keins haben will kläre ich alles weitere mit ihm selbst...

wäre es ein screenshot vom Robert Enke trauerfall würd ich es sicherlich drauf ankommen lassen


----------



## Fate T.H (7. Dezember 2009)

Jetzt kommt mal wieder runter Jungs oder sind wir hier im Kindergarten ?

Also ich sehe da keinerlei problem drin das im Luxx nen Bild gepostet wurde von mir.
Und das die Quellangabe mal vergessen wurde davon geht die Welt nicht gleich unter.


----------



## DesGrauens (7. Dezember 2009)

eine quelle angabe wäre trotzdem nicht schlecht,
so stoßen neue member auf uns folding eck hier.
und wir könnten ihnen ein paar member ab *luxx*en.


----------



## Empirelord (7. Dezember 2009)

@AM-Subaru: danke, diese Streiterreihen waren ja nicht mehr zu ertragen.

Letztenlich ist es doch egal, wer mit wessen Hilfe und wessen Screenshots folding@home weiterbringt, ich finde es nur schlimm, dass du uns so verraten hast. Ne nich wirklich ernst gemeint, solange du für UNS foldest.


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Dezember 2009)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> ....oder sind wir hier im Kindergarten ?


 
Aber sicher sind wir das - irgendwie; oder doch nicht??

Je-nun, wenn jemand "im Schweise seiner Füsse" was zusammengestellt hat dann darf und soll er dafür auch die Streicheleinheiten kassieren (aka. Quellennachweis/Wasserzeichen)

Natürlich zück ich nicht gleich die Magnum wenn das mal einer vergisst; trotzdem sollte man daran denken

Also; tun wir das was im Kindergarten *ganz *häufig vorkommt - wir lernen was dazu


----------



## Henninges (7. Dezember 2009)

BiTbUrGeR schrieb:


> ...ich kann es aber gerne drauf ankommen lassen da ich gut versichert bin.


 
LOL *das* glaube ich dir sofort...so oft wie du im forum in einen "fettnapf" nach dem anderen stolperst... 

vielleicht passiert dir das real ja auch ?


----------



## BiTbUrGeR (7. Dezember 2009)

Empirelord schrieb:


> @AM-Subaru: danke, diese Streiterreihen waren ja nicht mehr zu ertragen.
> 
> Letztenlich ist es doch egal, wer mit wessen Hilfe und wessen Screenshots folding@home weiterbringt, ich finde es nur schlimm, dass du uns so verraten hast. Ne nich wirklich ernst gemeint, solange du für UNS foldest.



Ich hab weder versucht dort Folder abzuwerben, noch versucht von hier welche rüber zu werben. Ich denke zudem nicht das zwischen dem Luxx-Team und dem PCGHX-Team ein Wettbewerb stattfindet da hier ja wirklich welten zwischen den Teamstärken liegen.

Und Kontraproduktiv finde ich es auch nicht wenn man durch das weiter geben von wissen (was wohlbemerkt ohnehin für jedermann zugänglich ist) die F@H sache weiter vorran bringt.


Ich schäme mich deshalb auch für *nichts*, es kann jeder von euch das Forum dort verfolgen und nachlesen was ich dort geschrieben habe und noch schreiben werde. Glaube nicht das ich mir vorwerfen lassen muss, ich würde mich mit Fremden Lorberen schmücken! 


Wie ich schon vorher geschrieben habe denke ich das nfsgame ein ganz anderes Problem mit mir hat. Und entweder er versucht dies mit mir in einem persönlichen Gespräch zu beseitigen, oder er lässt es bleiben. Aber diese Hetzereien und Unterstellungen finde ich mehr als unangemessen.


----------



## BiTbUrGeR (7. Dezember 2009)

Henninges schrieb:


> LOL *das* glaube ich dir sofort...so oft wie du im forum in einen "fettnapf" nach dem anderen stolperst...
> 
> vielleicht passiert dir das real ja auch ?




Irgendwann muss aber auch mal gut sein oder? Vielleicht möchtest du das aber auch nochmal in der PCGH Printed ausdrucken lassen damit es auch wirklich niemand vergessen kann. Du und nfsgame seid keinen deut besser was das angeht auch wenn ihr eure eigenen fehler vielleicht nicht warnehmen könnt (wer kann das schon)

da bin ich echt froh das nicht alle so nachtragend sind hier


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Dezember 2009)

*ist gut jetzt*  - ALLE BEIDE

Hört endlich auf mit  - aber sofort
Ich will hier den Ablauf  zu  zu  sehen

Ich gucke jeden morgen in den Spiegel und sehe einen unvollkommenen Menschen
Versucht das auch mal - ist sehr heilsam

Also *6, setzen*


----------



## Henninges (7. Dezember 2009)

okay.


----------



## Fate T.H (7. Dezember 2009)

Gut gewählt die Worte Bumblebee.

Sag dazu nur noch eines in eigener Sache und zwar das ich der Bitte von nfsgame *nicht* nachkommen
werde und die evtl. Bilder mit nem Wasserzeichen zu versehen.


----------



## The Ian (7. Dezember 2009)

BiTbUrGeR schrieb:


> denke ich nicht weil in diesem werk keine schöpfungshöhe zu sehen ist ich kann es aber gerne drauf ankommen lassen da ich gut versichert bin.



ich will nicht kritteln sondern nur mal tatsachen berichtigen....ABER wenn du vorsätzlich es auf sowas ankommen lässt zahlt keine versicherung...eine versicherung für unwissenheit/vorsätzlichkeit/vergesslichkeit gibt es halt nicht (unwissenheit schützt vor strafe nicht)
und wenn du eine solche versicherung haben solltes...sag mir bitte anbieter und wie teuer, denn die will ich auch


----------



## AMD_Killer (7. Dezember 2009)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> *6, setzen*



Nicht schon wieder


----------



## nfsgame (7. Dezember 2009)

BiTbUrGeR schrieb:


> Wie ich schon vorher geschrieben habe denke ich das nfsgame ein ganz anderes Problem mit mir hat. Und entweder er versucht dies mit mir in einem persönlichen Gespräch zu beseitigen, oder er lässt es bleiben. Aber diese Hetzereien und Unterstellungen finde ich mehr als unangemessen.


Was sollte ich für Probleme mit dir haben? Wie die User die mich bei den Teamtreffen kennengelernt haben sicher bestätigen können bin ich kein Krawallmacher oder jemand der einen anderen User sofort "abschreibt". Wir haben Samstag über das Thema gesprochen und haben uns darauf geeinigt das wir da was unternehmen sollten, wobei ich mich dazu bereiterklärt habe die "Maßnahmen" zu treffen (unteranderem weil der Thread auf dem der Scr stammt meiner ist ). Anschreiben wollte ich dich eigendlich auch noch (mir fehlte die Zeit bisher), aber wenn das ganze nicht Sachlich abläuft (was ich befürchte wenn ich das heir so lese) kann ich es auch sein lassen .
Wenn es doch klappen sollte das wir beide uns zusammennehmen können dann kannst du mich ja bei ICQ oder MSN adden, ID's stehen in meinem Profil .


----------



## BiTbUrGeR (7. Dezember 2009)

Verstehe ich zwar nicht warum ihr euch einig wart das was unternommen werden "musste", aber nun gut. Wie bereits gesagt, da alle Informationen die ich jemals anderen gegeben hab ohnehin für jeden zugänglich sind, finde ich es nicht tragisch. Habe mich weder mit fremden Lorberen geschmückt noch etwas negativ in Szene gesetzt.

Und was das anschreiben angeht... genau so wie ich besser hätte subaru als quelle erkenntlich machen sollen, hättest du, oder "ihr" die euch einigt wart das es so nicht ok war auch mich erstmal persönlich darauf ansprechen sollen. Und nur weil der screen aus deinem Thread entnommen ist, bist du ja nicht der urheber.

Ich will es mal dezent ausdrücken:

Man kann auch kleinlich sein!

Wie dem auch sei. Da ich ja Administrative hilfe für euch erwarte, bin ich mal gespannt was mich für ärger erwartet


----------



## nfsgame (7. Dezember 2009)

Also die Administrative Hilfe hat sich bis jetzt darauf beschränkt, das wir einen unserer Admins angeschrieben haben wie wie uns verhalten sollten. Gemeldet haben wir dich im Luxx nicht. Wir/Ich habe(n) gehofft das du nach einem kleinen Schuss vor dem Bug noch eine Quellenangabe daruntersetzt. Ich gebe zu das wir/ich es etwas übertrieben habe(n) und die Sache in der falschen Reihenfolge angegangen habe(n) (was rein mein Fehler ist). 
Mir ist klar das wir mit Sicherheit keine besten Freunde mehr werden, aber was hältst du davon das wir uns einigen: Ich nehme meine Hinweise/Beiträge heraus, setze mich mit dem Admin in Verbindung das die Sache geklärt ist, Endschuldige mich bei dir und gebe meine Fehler zu (s.o.) und du verlinkst evtl das Bild was du hineingestellt hast auf den entsprechenden Beitrag wo du es herhast.
Wäre das annehmbar für dich?


----------



## BiTbUrGeR (7. Dezember 2009)

done!


----------



## nfsgame (7. Dezember 2009)

OK, ich schreib den Admin an das es geklärt ist.

Edit:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BiTbUrGeR (7. Dezember 2009)

Ich bekomme auf meiner zweiten graka trotz angeschlossenen monitor eine "unstable machine" meldung... weiß einer was ich falsch mache?

parameter verwende ich: -gpu 1 -local


ok mit -forcegpu G94 scheints weg zu sein, dafür bekomme ich allerdings keine WU -_-


----------



## nfsgame (7. Dezember 2009)

SLI ist deaktiviert? GPU-Z zeigt alles richtig an? Welcher Treiber/welches OS?

Edit: eigendlich gibt es nur forcegpu g80


----------



## BiTbUrGeR (7. Dezember 2009)

aso ja kA sli ist deaktiviert geht ja auch nicht mit ner gtx275 und der 9600gt aber physx is an 

treiber ist der 195,62 whql

was muss GPU-Z denn anzeigen? btw... jetzt kriegt die große plötzlich auch keine WU mehr... anscheinend sind die server gerade off??


doch nicht... die große bekommt die WU -_-


----------



## nfsgame (7. Dezember 2009)

Server sind on, ich hab gerade eben ausprobiert und es funktioniert.


----------



## BiTbUrGeR (7. Dezember 2009)

jop habs gelöst was die ursache war kA

hab einfach nochmal -configonly gemacht und alles geentert also nichts geändert ausser von big auf normal WU und nun gehts...


----------



## nfsgame (7. Dezember 2009)

Na also .


----------



## nfsgame (8. Dezember 2009)

Es werden anscheinend neue GPU-WUs verteilt für die es noch keine Cores gibt.



Spoiler



[13:41:24] Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
[13:41:27] CoreStatus = 64 (100)
[13:41:27] Sending work to server
[13:41:27] Project: 5772 (Run 14, Clone 117, Gen 384)


[13:41:27] + Attempting to send results [December 8 13:41:27 UTC]
[13:41:29] + Results successfully sent
[13:41:29] Thank you for your contribution to Folding@Home.
[13:41:29] + Number of Units Completed: 32

[13:41:33] - Preparing to get new work unit...
[13:41:33] + Attempting to get work packet
[13:41:33] - Connecting to assignment server
[13:41:34] - Successful: assigned to (171.64.65.20).
[13:41:34] + News From Folding@Home: Welcome to Folding@Home
[13:41:34] Loaded queue successfully.
[13:41:36] + Closed connections
[13:41:36] 
[13:41:36] + Processing work unit
[13:41:36] Core required: FahCore_11.exe
[13:41:36] Core found.
[13:41:36] Working on queue slot 00 [December 8 13:41:36 UTC]
[13:41:36] + Working ...
[13:41:36] 
[13:41:36] *------------------------------*
[13:41:36] Folding@Home GPU Core - Beta
[13:41:36] Version 1.19 (Mon Nov 3 09:34:13 PST 2008)
[13:41:36] 
[13:41:36] Compiler  : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 14.00.50727.762 for 80x86 
[13:41:36] Build host: amoeba
[13:41:36] Board Type: Nvidia
[13:41:36] Core      : 
[13:41:36] Preparing to commence simulation
[13:41:36] - Looking at optimizations...
[13:41:37] - Created dyn
[13:41:37] - Files status OK
[13:41:37] Need version 122
[13:41:37] Error: Work unit read from disk is invalid
[13:41:37] 
[13:41:37] Folding@home Core Shutdown: CORE_OUTDATED
[13:41:41] CoreStatus = 6E (110)
[13:41:41] + Core out of date. Auto updating...
[13:41:41] - Attempting to download new core...
[13:41:41] + Downloading new core: FahCore_11.exe
[13:41:42] + 10240 bytes downloaded
[13:41:42] + 20480 bytes downloaded
[13:41:42] + 30720 bytes downloaded
[13:41:42] + 40960 bytes downloaded
[13:41:43] + 51200 bytes downloaded
[13:41:43] + 61440 bytes downloaded
[13:41:43] + 71680 bytes downloaded
[13:41:43] + 81920 bytes downloaded
[13:41:43] + 92160 bytes downloaded
[13:41:43] + 102400 bytes downloaded
[13:41:43] + 112640 bytes downloaded
[13:41:43] + 122880 bytes downloaded
[13:41:43] + 133120 bytes downloaded
[13:41:43] + 143360 bytes downloaded
[13:41:43] + 153600 bytes downloaded
[13:41:43] + 163840 bytes downloaded
[13:41:43] + 174080 bytes downloaded
[13:41:43] + 184320 bytes downloaded
[13:41:43] + 194560 bytes downloaded
[13:41:43] + 204800 bytes downloaded
[13:41:43] + 215040 bytes downloaded
[13:41:43] + 225280 bytes downloaded
[13:41:43] + 235520 bytes downloaded
[13:41:43] + 245760 bytes downloaded
[13:41:43] + 256000 bytes downloaded
[13:41:43] + 266240 bytes downloaded
[13:41:44] + 276480 bytes downloaded
[13:41:44] + 286720 bytes downloaded
[13:41:44] + 296960 bytes downloaded
[13:41:44] + 307200 bytes downloaded
[13:41:44] + 317440 bytes downloaded
[13:41:44] + 327680 bytes downloaded
[13:41:44] + 337920 bytes downloaded
[13:41:44] + 348160 bytes downloaded
[13:41:44] + 358400 bytes downloaded
[13:41:44] + 368640 bytes downloaded
[13:41:44] + 378880 bytes downloaded
[13:41:44] + 389120 bytes downloaded
[13:41:44] + 399360 bytes downloaded
[13:41:44] + 409600 bytes downloaded
[13:41:44] + 419840 bytes downloaded
[13:41:44] + 430080 bytes downloaded
[13:41:44] + 440320 bytes downloaded
[13:41:44] + 450560 bytes downloaded
[13:41:44] + 460800 bytes downloaded
[13:41:44] + 471040 bytes downloaded
[13:41:44] + 481280 bytes downloaded
[13:41:44] + 491520 bytes downloaded
[13:41:44] + 501760 bytes downloaded
[13:41:44] + 512000 bytes downloaded
[13:41:44] + 522240 bytes downloaded
[13:41:44] + 532480 bytes downloaded
[13:41:44] + 542720 bytes downloaded
[13:41:44] + 552960 bytes downloaded
[13:41:44] + 563200 bytes downloaded
[13:41:44] + 573440 bytes downloaded
[13:41:44] + 583680 bytes downloaded
[13:41:44] + 593920 bytes downloaded
[13:41:44] + 604160 bytes downloaded
[13:41:44] + 614400 bytes downloaded
[13:41:44] + 624640 bytes downloaded
[13:41:44] + 634880 bytes downloaded
[13:41:44] + 642475 bytes downloaded
[13:41:44] Verifying core Core_11.fah...
[13:41:44] Signature is VALID
[13:41:44] 
[13:41:44] Trying to unzip core FahCore_11.exe
[13:41:44] Decompressed FahCore_11.exe (1843200 bytes) successfully
[13:41:49] + Core successfully engaged
[13:41:54] 
[13:41:54] + Processing work unit
[13:41:54] Core required: FahCore_11.exe
[13:41:54] Core found.
[13:41:55] Working on queue slot 00 [December 8 13:41:55 UTC]
[13:41:55] + Working ...
[13:41:55] 
[13:41:55] *------------------------------*
[13:41:55] Folding@Home GPU Core - Beta
[13:41:55] Version 1.19 (Mon Nov 3 09:34:13 PST 2008)
[13:41:55] 
[13:41:55] Compiler  : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 14.00.50727.762 for 80x86 
[13:41:55] Build host: amoeba
[13:41:55] Board Type: Nvidia
[13:41:55] Core      : 
[13:41:55] Preparing to commence simulation
[13:41:55] - Looking at optimizations...
[13:41:55] - Created dyn
[13:41:55] - Files status OK
[13:41:55] Need version 122
[13:41:55] Error: Work unit read from disk is invalid
[13:41:55] 
[13:41:55] Folding@home Core Shutdown: CORE_OUTDATED
[13:41:59] CoreStatus = 6E (110)
[13:41:59] + Core out of date. Auto updating...
[13:41:59] New core downloaded for this work unit, but still out of date.
[13:41:59] - Attempting to download new core...
[13:41:59] + Downloading new core: FahCore_11.exe
[13:42:00] + 10240 bytes downloaded
[13:42:01] + 20480 bytes downloaded
[13:42:01] + 30720 bytes downloaded
[13:42:01] + 40960 bytes downloaded
[13:42:01] + 51200 bytes downloaded
[13:42:01] + 61440 bytes downloaded
[13:42:01] + 71680 bytes downloaded
[13:42:01] + 81920 bytes downloaded
[13:42:02] + 92160 bytes downloaded
[13:42:02] + 102400 bytes downloaded
[13:42:02] + 112640 bytes downloaded
[13:42:02] + 122880 bytes downloaded
[13:42:02] + 133120 bytes downloaded
[13:42:02] + 143360 bytes downloaded
[13:42:02] + 153600 bytes downloaded
[13:42:02] + 163840 bytes downloaded
[13:42:02] + 174080 bytes downloaded
[13:42:02] + 184320 bytes downloaded
[13:42:02] + 194560 bytes downloaded
[13:42:02] + 204800 bytes downloaded
[13:42:02] + 215040 bytes downloaded
[13:42:02] + 225280 bytes downloaded
[13:42:02] + 235520 bytes downloaded
[13:42:02] + 245760 bytes downloaded
[13:42:02] + 256000 bytes downloaded
[13:42:02] + 266240 bytes downloaded
[13:42:02] + 276480 bytes downloaded
[13:42:02] + 286720 bytes downloaded
[13:42:02] + 296960 bytes downloaded
[13:42:02] + 307200 bytes downloaded
[13:42:02] + 317440 bytes downloaded
[13:42:03] + 327680 bytes downloaded
[13:42:03] + 337920 bytes downloaded
[13:42:03] + 348160 bytes downloaded
[13:42:03] + 358400 bytes downloaded
[13:42:03] + 368640 bytes downloaded
[13:42:03] + 378880 bytes downloaded
[13:42:03] + 389120 bytes downloaded
[13:42:03] + 399360 bytes downloaded
[13:42:03] + 409600 bytes downloaded
[13:42:03] + 419840 bytes downloaded
[13:42:03] + 430080 bytes downloaded
[13:42:03] + 440320 bytes downloaded
[13:42:03] + 450560 bytes downloaded
[13:42:03] + 460800 bytes downloaded
[13:42:03] + 471040 bytes downloaded
[13:42:03] + 481280 bytes downloaded
[13:42:03] + 491520 bytes downloaded
[13:42:03] + 501760 bytes downloaded
[13:42:03] + 512000 bytes downloaded
[13:42:03] + 522240 bytes downloaded
[13:42:03] + 532480 bytes downloaded
[13:42:03] + 542720 bytes downloaded
[13:42:03] + 552960 bytes downloaded
[13:42:03] + 563200 bytes downloaded
[13:42:03] + 573440 bytes downloaded
[13:42:03] + 583680 bytes downloaded
[13:42:03] + 593920 bytes downloaded
[13:42:03] + 604160 bytes downloaded
[13:42:03] + 614400 bytes downloaded
[13:42:03] + 624640 bytes downloaded
[13:42:04] + 634880 bytes downloaded
[13:42:04] + 642475 bytes downloaded
[13:42:04] Verifying core Core_11.fah...
[13:42:04] Signature is VALID
[13:42:04] 
[13:42:04] Trying to unzip core FahCore_11.exe
[13:42:04] Decompressed FahCore_11.exe (1843200 bytes) successfully
[13:42:09] + Core successfully engaged
[13:42:09] Deleting current work unit & continuing...
[13:42:13] - Preparing to get new work unit...
[13:42:13] + Attempting to get work packet
[13:42:13] - Connecting to assignment server
[13:42:14] - Successful: assigned to (171.64.65.20).
[13:42:14] + News From Folding@Home: Welcome to Folding@Home
[13:42:14] Loaded queue successfully.
[13:42:15] + Closed connections
[13:42:20] 
[13:42:20] + Processing work unit
[13:42:20] Core required: FahCore_11.exe
[13:42:20] Core found.
[13:42:20] Working on queue slot 01 [December 8 13:42:20 UTC]
[13:42:20] + Working ...
[13:42:20] 
[13:42:20] *------------------------------*
[13:42:20] Folding@Home GPU Core - Beta
[13:42:20] Version 1.19 (Mon Nov 3 09:34:13 PST 2008)
[13:42:20] 
[13:42:20] Compiler  : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 14.00.50727.762 for 80x86 
[13:42:20] Build host: amoeba
[13:42:20] Board Type: Nvidia
[13:42:20] Core      : 
[13:42:20] Preparing to commence simulation
[13:42:20] - Looking at optimizations...
[13:42:21] - Created dyn
[13:42:21] - Files status OK
[13:42:21] Need version 122
[13:42:21] Error: Work unit read from disk is invalid
[13:42:21] 
[13:42:21] Folding@home Core Shutdown: CORE_OUTDATED
[13:42:24] CoreStatus = 6E (110)
[13:42:24] + Core out of date. Auto updating...
[13:42:24] - Attempting to download new core...
[13:42:24] + Downloading new core: FahCore_11.exe
[13:42:25] + 10240 bytes downloaded
[13:42:26] + 20480 bytes downloaded
[13:42:26] + 30720 bytes downloaded
[13:42:26] + 40960 bytes downloaded
[13:42:26] + 51200 bytes downloaded
[13:42:26] + 61440 bytes downloaded
[13:42:26] + 71680 bytes downloaded
[13:42:26] + 81920 bytes downloaded
[13:42:26] + 92160 bytes downloaded
[13:42:27] + 102400 bytes downloaded
[13:42:27] + 112640 bytes downloaded
[13:42:27] + 122880 bytes downloaded
[13:42:27] + 133120 bytes downloaded
[13:42:27] + 143360 bytes downloaded
[13:42:27] + 153600 bytes downloaded
[13:42:27] + 163840 bytes downloaded
[13:42:27] + 174080 bytes downloaded
[13:42:27] + 184320 bytes downloaded
[13:42:27] + 194560 bytes downloaded
[13:42:27] + 204800 bytes downloaded
[13:42:27] + 215040 bytes downloaded
[13:42:27] + 225280 bytes downloaded
[13:42:27] + 235520 bytes downloaded
[13:42:27] + 245760 bytes downloaded
[13:42:27] + 256000 bytes downloaded
[13:42:27] + 266240 bytes downloaded
[13:42:28] + 276480 bytes downloaded
[13:42:28] + 286720 bytes downloaded
[13:42:28] + 296960 bytes downloaded
[13:42:28] + 307200 bytes downloaded
[13:42:28] + 317440 bytes downloaded
[13:42:28] + 327680 bytes downloaded
[13:42:28] + 337920 bytes downloaded
[13:42:28] + 348160 bytes downloaded
[13:42:28] + 358400 bytes downloaded
[13:42:28] + 368640 bytes downloaded
[13:42:28] + 378880 bytes downloaded
[13:42:28] + 389120 bytes downloaded
[13:42:28] + 399360 bytes downloaded
[13:42:28] + 409600 bytes downloaded
[13:42:28] + 419840 bytes downloaded
[13:42:28] + 430080 bytes downloaded
[13:42:28] + 440320 bytes downloaded
[13:42:28] + 450560 bytes downloaded
[13:42:28] + 460800 bytes downloaded
[13:42:28] + 471040 bytes downloaded
[13:42:28] + 481280 bytes downloaded
[13:42:28] + 491520 bytes downloaded
[13:42:28] + 501760 bytes downloaded
[13:42:28] + 512000 bytes downloaded
[13:42:28] + 522240 bytes downloaded
[13:42:28] + 532480 bytes downloaded
[13:42:28] + 542720 bytes downloaded
[13:42:28] + 552960 bytes downloaded
[13:42:28] + 563200 bytes downloaded
[13:42:28] + 573440 bytes downloaded
[13:42:28] + 583680 bytes downloaded
[13:42:29] + 593920 bytes downloaded
[13:42:29] + 604160 bytes downloaded
[13:42:29] + 614400 bytes downloaded
[13:42:29] + 624640 bytes downloaded
[13:42:29] + 634880 bytes downloaded
[13:42:29] + 642475 bytes downloaded
[13:42:29] Verifying core Core_11.fah...
[13:42:29] Signature is VALID
[13:42:29] 
[13:42:29] Trying to unzip core FahCore_11.exe
[13:42:29] Decompressed FahCore_11.exe (1843200 bytes) successfully
[13:42:34] + Core successfully engaged
[13:42:39] 
[13:42:39] + Processing work unit
[13:42:39] Core required: FahCore_11.exe
[13:42:39] Core found.
[13:42:39] Working on queue slot 01 [December 8 13:42:39 UTC]
[13:42:39] + Working ...
[13:42:39] 
[13:42:39] *------------------------------*
[13:42:39] Folding@Home GPU Core - Beta
[13:42:39] Version 1.19 (Mon Nov 3 09:34:13 PST 2008)
[13:42:39] 
[13:42:39] Compiler  : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 14.00.50727.762 for 80x86 
[13:42:39] Build host: amoeba
[13:42:39] Board Type: Nvidia
[13:42:39] Core      : 
[13:42:39] Preparing to commence simulation
[13:42:39] - Looking at optimizations...
[13:42:39] - Created dyn
[13:42:39] - Files status OK
[13:42:39] Need version 122
[13:42:39] Error: Work unit read from disk is invalid
[13:42:39] 
[13:42:39] Folding@home Core Shutdown: CORE_OUTDATED
[13:42:43] CoreStatus = 6E (110)
[13:42:43] + Core out of date. Auto updating...
[13:42:43] New core downloaded for this work unit, but still out of date.
[13:42:43] - Attempting to download new core...
[13:42:43] + Downloading new core: FahCore_11.exe
[13:42:45] + 10240 bytes downloaded
[13:42:45] + 20480 bytes downloaded
[13:42:45] + 30720 bytes downloaded
[13:42:45] + 40960 bytes downloaded
[13:42:45] + 51200 bytes downloaded
[13:42:45] + 61440 bytes downloaded
[13:42:46] + 71680 bytes downloaded
[13:42:46] + 81920 bytes downloaded
[13:42:46] + 92160 bytes downloaded
[13:42:46] + 102400 bytes downloaded
[13:42:46] + 112640 bytes downloaded
[13:42:46] + 122880 bytes downloaded
[13:42:46] + 133120 bytes downloaded
[13:42:46] + 143360 bytes downloaded
[13:42:46] + 153600 bytes downloaded
[13:42:46] + 163840 bytes downloaded
[13:42:46] + 174080 bytes downloaded
[13:42:46] + 184320 bytes downloaded
[13:42:46] + 194560 bytes downloaded
[13:42:46] + 204800 bytes downloaded
[13:42:46] + 215040 bytes downloaded
[13:42:46] + 225280 bytes downloaded
[13:42:46] + 235520 bytes downloaded
[13:42:46] + 245760 bytes downloaded
[13:42:46] + 256000 bytes downloaded
[13:42:46] + 266240 bytes downloaded
[13:42:46] + 276480 bytes downloaded
[13:42:46] + 286720 bytes downloaded
[13:42:46] + 296960 bytes downloaded
[13:42:46] + 307200 bytes downloaded
[13:42:46] + 317440 bytes downloaded
[13:42:46] + 327680 bytes downloaded
[13:42:46] + 337920 bytes downloaded
[13:42:46] + 348160 bytes downloaded
[13:42:46] + 358400 bytes downloaded
[13:42:47] + 368640 bytes downloaded
[13:42:47] + 378880 bytes downloaded
[13:42:47] + 389120 bytes downloaded
[13:42:47] + 399360 bytes downloaded
[13:42:47] + 409600 bytes downloaded
[13:42:47] + 419840 bytes downloaded
[13:42:47] + 430080 bytes downloaded
[13:42:47] + 440320 bytes downloaded
[13:42:47] + 450560 bytes downloaded
[13:42:47] + 460800 bytes downloaded
[13:42:47] + 471040 bytes downloaded
[13:42:47] + 481280 bytes downloaded
[13:42:47] + 491520 bytes downloaded
[13:42:47] + 501760 bytes downloaded
[13:42:47] + 512000 bytes downloaded
[13:42:47] + 522240 bytes downloaded
[13:42:47] + 532480 bytes downloaded
[13:42:47] + 542720 bytes downloaded
[13:42:47] + 552960 bytes downloaded
[13:42:47] + 563200 bytes downloaded
[13:42:47] + 573440 bytes downloaded
[13:42:47] + 583680 bytes downloaded
[13:42:47] + 593920 bytes downloaded
[13:42:47] + 604160 bytes downloaded
[13:42:47] + 614400 bytes downloaded
[13:42:47] + 624640 bytes downloaded
[13:42:47] + 634880 bytes downloaded
[13:42:47] + 642475 bytes downloaded
[13:42:47] Verifying core Core_11.fah...
[13:42:47] Signature is VALID
[13:42:47] 
[13:42:47] Trying to unzip core FahCore_11.exe
[13:42:47] Decompressed FahCore_11.exe (1843200 bytes) successfully
[13:42:52] + Core successfully engaged
[13:42:53] Deleting current work unit & continuing...
[13:42:57] - Preparing to get new work unit...
[13:42:57] + Attempting to get work packet
[13:42:57] - Connecting to assignment server
[13:42:58] - Successful: assigned to (171.64.65.20).
[13:42:58] + News From Folding@Home: Welcome to Folding@Home
[13:42:58] Loaded queue successfully.
[13:43:00] + Closed connections
[13:43:05] 
[13:43:05] + Processing work unit
[13:43:05] Core required: FahCore_11.exe
[13:43:05] Core found.
[13:43:05] Working on queue slot 02 [December 8 13:43:05 UTC]
[13:43:05] + Working ...
[13:43:05] 
[13:43:05] *------------------------------*
[13:43:05] Folding@Home GPU Core - Beta
[13:43:05] Version 1.19 (Mon Nov 3 09:34:13 PST 2008)
[13:43:05] 
[13:43:05] Compiler  : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 14.00.50727.762 for 80x86 
[13:43:05] Build host: amoeba
[13:43:05] Board Type: Nvidia
[13:43:05] Core      : 
[13:43:05] Preparing to commence simulation
[13:43:05] - Looking at optimizations...
[13:43:05] - Created dyn
[13:43:05] - Files status OK
[13:43:05] Need version 122
[13:43:05] Error: Work unit read from disk is invalid
[13:43:05] 
[13:43:05] Folding@home Core Shutdown: CORE_OUTDATED
[13:43:09] CoreStatus = 6E (110)
[13:43:09] + Core out of date. Auto updating...
[13:43:09] - Attempting to download new core...
[13:43:09] + Downloading new core: FahCore_11.exe
[13:43:11] + 10240 bytes downloaded
[13:43:12] + 20480 bytes downloaded
[13:43:12] + 30720 bytes downloaded
[13:43:12] + 40960 bytes downloaded
[13:43:12] + 51200 bytes downloaded
[13:43:12] + 61440 bytes downloaded
[13:43:12] + 71680 bytes downloaded
[13:43:12] + 81920 bytes downloaded
[13:43:13] + 92160 bytes downloaded
[13:43:13] + 102400 bytes downloaded
[13:43:13] + 112640 bytes downloaded
[13:43:13] + 122880 bytes downloaded
[13:43:13] + 133120 bytes downloaded
[13:43:13] + 143360 bytes downloaded
[13:43:13] + 153600 bytes downloaded
[13:43:13] + 163840 bytes downloaded
[13:43:13] + 174080 bytes downloaded
[13:43:13] + 184320 bytes downloaded
[13:43:13] + 194560 bytes downloaded
[13:43:13] + 204800 bytes downloaded
[13:43:13] + 215040 bytes downloaded
[13:43:13] + 225280 bytes downloaded
[13:43:13] + 235520 bytes downloaded
[13:43:13] + 245760 bytes downloaded
[13:43:13] + 256000 bytes downloaded
[13:43:13] + 266240 bytes downloaded
[13:43:13] + 276480 bytes downloaded
[13:43:13] + 286720 bytes downloaded
[13:43:13] + 296960 bytes downloaded
[13:43:13] + 307200 bytes downloaded
[13:43:13] + 317440 bytes downloaded
[13:43:13] + 327680 bytes downloaded
[13:43:13] + 337920 bytes downloaded
[13:43:13] + 348160 bytes downloaded
[13:43:13] + 358400 bytes downloaded
[13:43:13] + 368640 bytes downloaded
[13:43:13] + 378880 bytes downloaded
[13:43:13] + 389120 bytes downloaded
[13:43:13] + 399360 bytes downloaded
[13:43:14] + 409600 bytes downloaded
[13:43:14] + 419840 bytes downloaded
[13:43:14] + 430080 bytes downloaded
[13:43:15] + 440320 bytes downloaded
[13:43:15] + 450560 bytes downloaded
[13:43:15] + 460800 bytes downloaded
[13:43:15] + 471040 bytes downloaded
[13:43:15] + 481280 bytes downloaded
[13:43:15] + 491520 bytes downloaded
[13:43:15] + 501760 bytes downloaded
[13:43:15] + 512000 bytes downloaded
[13:43:15] + 522240 bytes downloaded
[13:43:15] + 532480 bytes downloaded
[13:43:15] + 542720 bytes downloaded
[13:43:15] + 552960 bytes downloaded
[13:43:15] + 563200 bytes downloaded
[13:43:15] + 573440 bytes downloaded
[13:43:15] + 583680 bytes downloaded
[13:43:15] + 593920 bytes downloaded
[13:43:15] + 604160 bytes downloaded
[13:43:15] + 614400 bytes downloaded
[13:43:15] + 624640 bytes downloaded
[13:43:16] + 634880 bytes downloaded
[13:43:16] + 642475 bytes downloaded
[13:43:16] Verifying core Core_11.fah...
[13:43:16] Signature is VALID
[13:43:16] 
[13:43:16] Trying to unzip core FahCore_11.exe
[13:43:16] Decompressed FahCore_11.exe (1843200 bytes) successfully
[13:43:22] + Core successfully engaged
[13:43:50] 
[13:43:50] + Processing work unit
[13:43:50] Core required: FahCore_11.exe
[13:43:50] Core found.
[13:43:50] Working on queue slot 02 [December 8 13:43:50 UTC]
[13:43:50] + Working ...
[13:43:50] 
[13:43:50] *------------------------------*
[13:43:50] Folding@Home GPU Core - Beta
[13:43:50] Version 1.19 (Mon Nov 3 09:34:13 PST 2008)
[13:43:50] 
[13:43:50] Compiler  : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 14.00.50727.762 for 80x86 
[13:43:50] Build host: amoeba
[13:43:50] Board Type: Nvidia
[13:43:50] Core      : 
[13:43:50] Preparing to commence simulation
[13:43:50] - Looking at optimizations...
[13:43:50] - Created dyn
[13:43:50] - Files status OK
[13:43:50] Need version 122
[13:43:50] Error: Work unit read from disk is invalid
[13:43:50] 
[13:43:50] Folding@home Core Shutdown: CORE_OUTDATED
[13:43:54] CoreStatus = 6E (110)
[13:43:54] + Core out of date. Auto updating...
[13:43:54] New core downloaded for this work unit, but still out of date.
[13:43:54] 
Folding@Home will go to sleep for 1 day as there have been 5 consecutive Cores executed which failed to complete a work unit.
[13:43:54] (To wake it up early, quit the application and restart it.)
[13:43:54] If problems persist, please visit our website at Folding@home - Main for help.
[13:43:54] + Sleeping...


Folding@Home Client Shutdown.



Das wichtigeste nochmal:


```
[13:43:50] Folding@home Core Shutdown: CORE_OUTDATED
[13:43:54] CoreStatus = 6E (110)
[13:43:54] + Core out of date. Auto updating...
[B][13:43:54] New core downloaded for this work unit, but still out of date.[/B]
[13:43:54] 
[B]Folding@Home will go to sleep for 1 day as there have been 5 consecutive Cores executed which failed to complete a work unit.[/B]
[13:43:54] (To wake it up early, quit the application and restart it.)
[13:43:54] If problems persist, please visit our website at http://folding.stanford.edu for help.
[13:43:54] + Sleeping...
```
Es handelt sich um Projekt 2935 (R2, C0, G0) mit 122 Punkten für eine Nvidia-Grafikkarte. Habt ihr ein ähnliches Problem?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (8. Dezember 2009)

ich würge seit gestern mit zwei 1888'ern rum -_-


lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## The Master of MORARE (8. Dezember 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Es werden anscheinend neue GPU-WUs verteilt für die es noch keine Cores gibt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nö, bei mir keine Anzeichen oder ungewöhnlichen Downloadverhalten .


----------



## klefreak (8. Dezember 2009)

@ nfsgame:

gibt nen neuen nvidia core
Folding Forum • View topic - New Nvidia Core released


----------



## The Master of MORARE (8. Dezember 2009)

Da frage ich mich aber mal wo der ATI Core bleibt !
Die werden doch jeweils selbst von den Firmen entwickelt, oder?


----------



## Fate T.H (9. Dezember 2009)

Selbst wenn macht es nix denn es gibt denke ich für eine GraKa Firma auch weit aus wichtigeres als F@H.


----------



## ernei (9. Dezember 2009)

Hi all,



klefreak schrieb:


> @ nfsgame:
> 
> gibt nen neuen nvidia core
> Folding Forum • View topic - New Nvidia Core released



laut dem Thread soll das Problem mit unterschiedlichen NVKarten (Shader/ Generation) in diesem neuen Core gelöst sein!
Kann das schon jemand bestätigen?


----------



## jets28 (9. Dezember 2009)

ich werd nachher mal den neuen ziehn und schaun was der bringt, ich bekomm warum auch immer in letzter zeit nur noch sehr große WU, die kosten mich bald 750ppd ...


----------



## nfsgame (9. Dezember 2009)

Ich hasse neue Cores 


```
[13:52:48] + 1904640 bytes downloaded
[13:52:48] + 1908734 bytes downloaded
[13:52:48] Verifying core Core_11.fah...
[13:52:48] Bad file format for downloaded core bundle.
[13:52:48] Failed to verify core
[13:52:48] + Error: Could not extract core
[13:52:48] + Core download error (#5), waiting before retry...
```
edit: Um mal bei Logauszügen zu bleiben:


```
[14:02:54] Completed 91%
[14:06:13] SEH code: 3221225477
[14:06:13] Run: exception thrown during GuardedRun
[14:06:13] Run: exception thrown in GuardedRun -- Gromacs cannot continue further.
[14:06:13] Going to send back what have done -- stepsTotalG=8000000
[14:06:15] Work fraction=0.9152 steps=8000000.
[14:06:17] logfile size=217164 infoLength=217164 edr=0 trr=23
[14:06:17] - Writing 217700 bytes of core data to disk...
[14:06:17] Done: 217188 -> 8193 (compressed to 3.7 percent)
[14:06:17]   ... Done.
[14:06:18] 
[14:06:18] Folding@home Core Shutdown: EARLY_UNIT_END
[14:06:20] CoreStatus = 72 (114)
```
Das war ne 1888er *doppel-*.


----------



## Imens0 (9. Dezember 2009)

du musst den neuen core 11 löschen und den alten wieder reinkopieren. hab den alten mal angehängt. der neue geht bei mir auch nicht.


----------



## nfsgame (9. Dezember 2009)

Danke, werd ich ausprobieren.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (9. Dezember 2009)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Selbst wenn macht es nix denn es gibt denke ich für eine GraKa Firma auch weit aus wichtigeres als F@H.



Beispielweise zum Markt weiter aufzuschließen .


----------



## Julian Kruck (9. Dezember 2009)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Beispielweise zum Markt weiter aufzuschließen .



Ich denk im mom sind die grünen eher in der lage aufschließen zu müssen bin ja mal gspannt wann fermi die welt erblickt und zu welchen preisen...


----------



## The Master of MORARE (9. Dezember 2009)

Julian Kruck schrieb:


> Ich denk im mom sind die grünen eher in der lage aufschließen zu müssen bin ja mal gspannt wann fermi die welt erblickt und zu welchen preisen...



Yoa, da ist was dran…
Und Konkurrenz ist bekanntlich gut für uns Falter^^.


----------



## Fate T.H (9. Dezember 2009)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Beispielweise zum Markt weiter aufzuschließen .



Öhm ATI ist sehr gut im Markt vertreten was Hardwarebeschleunigung angeht und nur weil die Grünen nix besseres zu tun haben muß ATI nicht sofort nachziehen oder ?

Was den Fermi angeht das einzige vorüber ich mich momentan freue ist das wenn dieser verfügbar wird evtl. die
Preise der 58xx fallen könnten und somit nen CF/CFX erschwinglich wird. Jaja gute Grafik/Musik stehen bei mir höher im Kurs als folden


----------



## Nico88 (9. Dezember 2009)

@all Falter....

hätte mal wieder 2 Fragen an euch.

1. Seit vorgestern bekomme ich für jede WU (egal wie groß) nur noch ca 100-130 Punkte. Is das normal ? Ich falte mit ner GTX 275 und habe bisher relativ schnell die ersten 20.000 Punkte zusammen gekriegt.

2. Was muss man dafür tun das man als F@H Team Member auserkoren wird ?

MfG Nico88


----------



## Fate T.H (9. Dezember 2009)

Du musst einfach nur in deinem Benuterkontrollzentrum hier im Forum der Folding Gruppe beitreten.
Anschließend kannste auswählen welcher Titel angezeigt werden soll.


----------



## Nico88 (9. Dezember 2009)

dankeschön


----------



## The Master of MORARE (9. Dezember 2009)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Öhm ATI ist sehr gut im Markt vertreten was Hardwarebeschleunigung angeht und nur weil die Grünen nix besseres zu tun haben muß ATI nicht sofort nachziehen oder ?
> 
> Was den Fermi angeht das einzige vorüber ich mich momentan freue ist das wenn dieser verfügbar wird evtl. die
> Preise der 58xx fallen könnten und somit nen CF/CFX erschwinglich wird. Jaja gute Grafik/Musik stehen bei mir höher im Kurs als folden



Meinte jetzt nicht direkt AMD... Ich bin halt froh über jede Art von Konkurrenz am Markt. Aber man sollte sich natürlich nicht auf seinen Lorbeeren ausruhen.
Und bevor das ganze Fanboygebrabbel wieder losgeht wars das nu von meiner Seite.

@Nico88

hatte das Problem auch und habe online meine Produktion angesehen - es lief anscheinend alles glatt. Daraufhin habe ich FahMon neu draufgeschmissen und es lief wieder.
Weiteres bitte im GPUFalt-Fred


----------



## Fate T.H (9. Dezember 2009)

Naja ausruhen tut sich wohl denk ich keiner sie legen nur die prioritäten änders.


----------



## michael7738 (10. Dezember 2009)

> Seit vorgestern bekomme ich für jede WU (egal wie groß) nur noch ca 100-130 Punkte. Is das normal ?


Ich hab im Moment in vier von fünf CPU-Clients nur 119er WUs. Scheint im Moment also häufiger vorzukommen.


----------



## jets28 (10. Dezember 2009)

also mit dem neuen core mach ich etwa 500ppd weniger und bekomm vorallem nur noch große WU 1800er, 780er.. usw. sonst immer die kleinen 350er


----------



## Muschkote (10. Dezember 2009)

@jets28
Ich glaube zwar nicht, dass du schon so viele von den 1888ern gefaltet hast aber wenn du die nicht magst, ich nehm sie dir gerne ab.


----------



## madgerrit39 (11. Dezember 2009)

jo. kannst mir auch 4 schicken... die laufen so schön paarweise!


----------



## nfsgame (11. Dezember 2009)

Ich nehm lieber 353er, die machen mehr PPD .

Ich hab gerade mal unser Wohnzimmerthermometer ins mein Büro gestellt. Abseits vom Schreibtisch sind es auf Kopfhöhe angenehme 21,5°C  (ohne Heizung wohlbemerkt).


----------



## michael7738 (11. Dezember 2009)

> auf Kopfhöhe angenehme 21,5°C  (ohne Heizung wohlbemerkt).


Dafür ist mein Dach zu schlecht isoliert, da geht in der kalten Jahreszeit die Kälte schneller durch als ich die Wärme mit Technik nachproduzieren kann...


----------



## Empirelord (13. Dezember 2009)

Habt ihr irgendwas davon mitgekriegt, dass Stanford zu Weihnachten neu progs rausbringen wollte?
Noobfrage nebenbei: 1888 WU sind NVidia only, weil sie auf dem 14ner core laufen oder?


----------



## eXm (13. Dezember 2009)

Hi!
Habe mich nun auch eurer Community angeschlossen und bin schon kräftig am falten


----------



## The Ian (13. Dezember 2009)

willkommen


jaaa es hatt doch tatsächlich geklappt, dass mein rechner ein ganzes wochenende durcch gefaltet hat, OHNE dass ich anwesend war....bin hellauf begeistert^^


----------



## Muschkote (13. Dezember 2009)

Saubere Sache, da geht ja doch was.


----------



## eXm (13. Dezember 2009)

Habe mal eine Frage : 
Wie viele PPD bekommt ihr ungefähr im SMP Client?


----------



## Argead (13. Dezember 2009)

Mit dem Linux SMP und meinem Phenom 955 habe ich ~4900PPD


----------



## eXm (13. Dezember 2009)

Benutze ebenfalls den Linux Clienten und komme nur auf 1600PPD mit meinem E8400 auf 4.5GHz...
Da kann irgendwas nicht stimmen.

Und ja, beide Kerne sind zu 100% ausgelastet


----------



## The Master of MORARE (14. Dezember 2009)

eXm schrieb:


> Benutze ebenfalls den Linux Clienten und komme nur auf 1600PPD mit meinem E8400 auf 4.5GHz...
> Da kann irgendwas nicht stimmen.
> 
> Und ja, beide Kerne sind zu 100% ausgelastet



Nutzt du ein nativ ausgeführtes Linux, oder hast dus in eine VM gesperrt?
Ansonsten müssen wir mal warten, was nfsgame nachher für Vergleichswerte postet.

WILLKOMMEN !


----------



## nfsgame (14. Dezember 2009)

E8400 @ 3,5GHz in einer Linux-VM ~2600ppd.

Da haste deinen Vergleichswert .

Laufen da noch andere Programme wie Firefox oder ICQ im Hintergrund? Was für ne Graka steckt drinn (faltet die auch?)?

Achso: WILLKOMMEN !


Edit: LAngsam wirds knapp mit mitm PC heizen .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## klefreak (14. Dezember 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> .....
> Achso: WILLKOMMEN !
> 
> 
> Edit: LAngsam wirds knapp mit mitm PC heizen .



was soll ich dazu sagen?? (ist gerade der Anfang einer kommenden Kältewelle..)

seit ich nicht mehr GPU-Falte ist's bei mir immer recht kühl im Zimmer 

mfg klemens

 auch von mir ein Willkommen bei den Extremen Faltern


----------



## Argead (14. Dezember 2009)

Warum bekomme ich mit meiner Linux VM manchmal auch a1 cores, die dann nur einen Kern auslasten? Ist das normal?


----------



## Rick (14. Dezember 2009)

nfsgame was isn des 2. fürn tool, und wo bekommt man des her? (sieht praktisch aus)
Folding läuft in letzter zeit auch wieder ganz gut
ps:graz zur main nfsgame


----------



## eXm (15. Dezember 2009)

Ich lasse eine GTX260 parallel folden...
Bekomme nun mit der Graka ~8000PPD + CPU ~2500


----------



## nfsgame (15. Dezember 2009)

Cool, herzlich willkommen! 



Rick schrieb:


> nfsgame was isn des 2. fürn tool, und wo bekommt man des her? (sieht praktisch aus)
> Folding läuft in letzter zeit auch wieder ganz gut
> ps:graz zur main nfsgame


Das nennt sich "NetMeter" und das bekommt man normal auf der MS-Seite wo man die anderen Gadgets auch runterlädt. 
Und auf der Main bin ich öffters, ich schreibe seit März/April die News die mit Folding zu tun haben .


----------



## Henninges (15. Dezember 2009)

wow...8k ppd mit einer 260er ? das ist nicht schlecht...


----------



## eXm (15. Dezember 2009)

Lasse sie allerdings auch auf 756/1566/1242 MHz laufen.
Habe im Moment 7999 PPD.


----------



## jaiby (15. Dezember 2009)

So jungs, ich hab mich grad dran erinnert, dass hier irgendwo mal stand, man könne eine nvidia und eine ati in einem system nutzen, mit win7. ist dem jetzt so? ich würde gerne mit der nvidia falten und mit der ati spielen. Hab win 7 professional 64 bit.

Mein Notebook faltet ja jetzt (1k PPD), und irgendwie reizt mich das mit dem Desktop auch wieder, nur dass es mit der 4870 einfach nur ätzend ist, weil fast nix bei rumkommt.


----------



## nfsgame (15. Dezember 2009)

Also ich hab neulich ne 9800GT und ne HD4670 gleichzeitig zum laufen gebracht, mit dem "-gpu x" & "-forcegpu nvidia_G80"-Parametern lief das Folding sogar. Mit dem neuen NV-Core soll der Leistungseinbruch sogar verschwunden sein .


Achso: Welcome back, lange nicht gelesen .


----------



## jaiby (15. Dezember 2009)

Unter win 7?

Dann brauche ich jetzt nur noch ne günstige 88gt oder ähnliches. Vorschläge? Angebote?


----------



## Empirelord (15. Dezember 2009)

Win7 und 2 Grafikkartentreiber?
Wenn das geht, kauf ich mir zu meinem Geburtstag ne NVidia.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (15. Dezember 2009)

Yap, ist möglich… aber meines Wissens nur unter XP, denn da ist es noch möglich 2 Grakatreiber parallel laufen zu lassen.


----------



## jaiby (15. Dezember 2009)

Hö? Irgendwo hier im Forum gehts um PhysX mit Nvidia Karten und Rendering mit der ATi. Hab ich vorhin erst wieder gelesen. Ich such den Link mal raus, und editiere ihn gleich rein.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/76699-mit-ati-und-nvidia-zusammen-physx-nutzen-anleitung.html


----------



## Argead (15. Dezember 2009)

Laut PCGH und nem Thread hier irgendwo im Forum (ich glaub Howto physix mit radeon) geht das auch mit win7, nur mit vista halt nich.


----------



## klefreak (15. Dezember 2009)

Argead schrieb:


> Laut PCGH und nem Thread hier irgendwo im Forum (ich glaub Howto physix mit radeon) geht das auch mit win7, nur mit vista halt nich.




Genau, unter XP ist das verwenden 2er verschiedener Treiber im BS möglich, unter VIsta mit WDDM 1.0 wurde das aus "Stabilitätsgründen" deaktiviert, erst unter WINdows7 mit WDDM 1.1 ist es wieder möglich NVidia und ATI gleichzeitig zu nutzen

lg Klemens


----------



## BiTbUrGeR (16. Dezember 2009)

Blockt nvidia nicht physx wenn ne ati karte mit im sys steckt?


----------



## Argead (16. Dezember 2009)

Deshalb gibts ja auch anleitungen zum Treiberhack mit entsprechenden Patches^^


----------



## Battlefish (16. Dezember 2009)

Also, ich hab in meinem Sys ne HD4830 und ne 8800GT.
Die 4830 wird zum zocken genutzt, die 8800GT als Erweiterung zum Multi-Monitoring (3 Bildschirme), dabei ist an der ATI nur der Hauptbildschirm, halt für 3D und so. OS ist natürlich Win7.
Demzufolge langweilt sich die 8800GT etwas, ist halt nur mit 2D Darstellung auf 2 Monitoren beschäftigt.

Ich hab eben mal versucht den GPU Clienten zum laufen zu bringen, hat aber nicht funktioniert.
Parameter -gpu 1 hab ich angegeben, im log stand auch das auf die NV-Karte zugegriffen wird, gab aber andauernd Fehler (irgendwas mit unstable). An der Karte liegts definitiv nicht, die lief bis vor ein paar Tagen einwandfrei in nem anderen PC.

Jetzt ist halt meine Frage, ob es noch irgendeinen tollen Parameter oder Tweak gibt mit dem ich die Karte doch noch zum falten bewegen kann.
Wäre toll wenn jemand was weiß .


----------



## nfsgame (16. Dezember 2009)

"-force gpu nvidia_g80" Versucht?

Welche Projektnummern hat er versucht zu falten?


----------



## Battlefish (16. Dezember 2009)

Hab das mal mit dem Parameter versucht, bringt auch nichts.

Project: 5771 (Run 3, Clone 29, Gen 1011)


Der Fehler lautet wie folgt:

Folding@home Core Shutdown: UNSTABLE_MACHINE


----------



## Battlefish (16. Dezember 2009)

Okay, ich hab die Lösung gefunden.

Wenn man ne ATI und ne Nvidia Karte im System hat und die NV Karte zum falten benutzen möchte muss man den PhysX Mod installieren, hier ein Link zur Anleitung.

Bin ich gerade zufällig drauf gestoßen, hab den PhysX Mod installiert und hatte den GPU-Client auf Autostart gestellt und nach dem Mod läuft alles wunderbar.
Parameter sind "-gpu 1 -forcegpu nvidia_g80".

Ich hoffe das hilft dem ein oder anderen.

EDIT: Geht auch ohne die oben genannten Parameter .


----------



## nfsgame (17. Dezember 2009)

Wunderbar! Dann falten mal schön .


----------



## michael7738 (17. Dezember 2009)

michael7738 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab im Moment in vier von fünf CPU-Clients nur 119er WUs. Scheint im Moment also häufiger vorzukommen.



Kann es sein das sich der Client auch die WUs nach Uptime des Systems und Leistung aussucht?
Ich bekomme momentan nur noch 119er und 49er WUs, das macht langsam keinen Spaß mehr wenn man zwar eine WU nach der anderen schrubbt aber kaum Punkte dabei abfallen.


----------



## nfsgame (17. Dezember 2009)

Der Client kann die Parameter nicht einsehen, geschweige denn nach Stanford telefonieren. Die Zuweisung der WUs ist reiner Zufall.


----------



## michael7738 (17. Dezember 2009)

Dann müsste es ja anderen auch so gehen. Mein Laptop hat grad ne 49er fertig und hat jetzt eine 84er WU bekommen, toll... Und die Kiste rennt auch schon fast drei Wochen ohne Unterbrechung.

Und ich hab mir selbst bewiesen das es keinen Unterschied macht ob die GPU (Radeon 4890) per PCIe 16x oder 8x angebunden ist...
Hatte die aus platztechnischen Gründen im zweiten Slot betrieben, der nur mit 8x angebunden ist (was ich da aber nicht wusste und erst später in GPUz und im Handbuch gesehen hab). Dort hat sie knapp 3800-4000 ppd gefaltet. Nun steckt sie wieder in einem vollwertigen 16x Slot und hat genausoviele ppd.


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Dezember 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Der Client kann die Parameter nicht einsehen, geschweige denn nach Stanford telefonieren. Die Zuweisung der WUs ist reiner Zufall.


 
ET-nach Hause telefonieren
CLIENT-nach Stanford telefonieren 

Und ja - eigentlich ist es Zufall


----------



## Muschkote (18. Dezember 2009)

@michael7738
Hört sich vieleicht komisch an, aber starte mal versuchsweise deinen Router neu. Ich hab das mal irgendwann machen müssen und bekam plötzlich ganz andere WUs. Das kann natürlich auch Zufall gewesen sein, aber nen Router-Neustart ist ja schnell gemacht.
Würd mich ja mal interressieren ob sich dann was ändert.


----------



## nfsgame (18. Dezember 2009)

Ich glaube auch nicht das nen Routerneustart was ändert, das war bestimmt Zufall. Auch wenn das ganze IP-Gebunden sein sollte dann müsste es sich alle 24h ändern .


Juhu, 7000ster Beitrag in dem Thread hier^^


----------



## madgerrit39 (19. Dezember 2009)

Und... Muschkote...

haz sich bei Dir was geändert???

Also, bei mir nicht.
Aber mir ist z.B. Aufgefallen, daß ich auf AMD Rechnern sehr häufig WUs mit Gromacs33 Core bekomme, auf der Intel Maschine sogut wie nie einen.
Das zumindest kann kein Zufall sein, liegen doch alle Clients hinter einer Globalen IP.

Kennt jemand dahingehend die Zusammenhänge???


Gruß
madgerrit39


----------



## klefreak (19. Dezember 2009)

ich meine mal was gelesen zu haben, dass die Server die geschwindigkeiten des Clients "messen" könnne, und so "passendere" WU'S an den Client schicken (gibt ja einen Log, wann die WU'S runtergeladen wurden und wann wieder zurück kommen)

--> man kann ja auch mit nem schwachen rechner noch die deadlines sschaffen (zumindest beim single client.. da bekommt man dann halt sehr kleine WU's)

lg Klemens


----------



## Argead (19. Dezember 2009)

FAH sendet glaub ich die Menge des Rams und die CPUID und Geschwindigkeit an den Server.


----------



## Muschkote (19. Dezember 2009)

@madgerrit39
Ich muss ja meinen Router nicht mehr resetten, seit dem ich kein VDSL mehr habe.
Von da her ändert sich auch nichts.


----------



## nfsgame (19. Dezember 2009)

Ich glaube ich hab im Serverraum das Fenster aufgelassen. Das spart einem jede Klimaanlage bei -15°C Außentemperatur .

Guckt euch einfach mal den Screenshot im Anhang an .
Nicht wundern, CoreTemp hab ich eben erst gestartet.


----------



## Muschkote (19. Dezember 2009)

Na wie Geil is das denn, dann lass die Bude offen, so sind bestimmt noch nen paar GHz mehr drin.


----------



## BiTbUrGeR (19. Dezember 2009)

dicke wasserpumpe rein, radi bis draußen legen und glysantine ins wasser, is besser als jeder chiller


----------



## Fate T.H (19. Dezember 2009)

BiTbUrGeR schrieb:


> dicke wasserpumpe rein, radi bis draußen legen und glysantine ins wasser, is besser als jeder chiller



Und sich anschließend über Kondenswasser im Rechner freuen.


----------



## TECRIDER (19. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe zwischenzeitlich auch ein gekipptes Fenster ganz geschlossen. Sonst ist es absolut nicht mehr zum aushalten 

Bibber Bibber 

So kalt wie derzeit waren die beiden Radiatoren auch noch nie.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (19. Dezember 2009)

"hack.txt" alles klar^^

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## nfsgame (20. Dezember 2009)

DAs ist nen Logauszug von meinem FTP als sich jemand versucht hat verzweifelt einzuhacken .


----------



## DesGrauens (20. Dezember 2009)

ich wollte nochmal auf mettsemmel´s hinweis hier in der ruka eingehen.
bitte den PCGH_Team_Account richtig schreiben!!
ein paar folding kolegen falten versehentlich für PCGH_TeamAccount.
bitte überprüft nochmal eure config.


----------



## Henninges (20. Dezember 2009)

also ich habe meine config entsprechend geändert, mit zwei unterstrichen...4 x 353er wu's sind von mir schon auf dem konto gelandet...meine 275gtx macht gerade 9242ppd...


----------



## Empirelord (20. Dezember 2009)

Ich werde probieren, meine lächerlichen 4300ppd auf den Teamaccount zu bringen, muss jetzt aber eigentlich erstmal meinen Account in die Top 300 pushen.


----------



## Empirelord (20. Dezember 2009)

So und noch einen Beitrag, um endlich 100 zu haben.


----------



## Muschkote (20. Dezember 2009)

@DesGrauens
Sehr gut gesehen!  Und die Punkte sind nicht grade wenig.

Also liebe Leute, ihr habt es gehört, *PCGH_Team_Account *heist der Name auf den gefalltet wird.

Edit: @Empirelord
4300ppd sind doch nicht lächerlich. Und in die Top 300 pushen kann man doch auch um 7 Tage verschieben oder? ^^


----------



## JayxG (20. Dezember 2009)

hab bei der Änderung der cfg extra zweimal hingeschaut ... die ersten Units von mir gabs heut mit dem 13Uhr Update bei EOC- eine 1920er und ne 1888er  ... akt. faltet sich eine 1920er und eine 353er mit 11.200ppd


----------



## Mettsemmel (20. Dezember 2009)

> akt. faltet sich eine *1920*er und eine* 353*er mit 11.200ppd


Woher weiß man denn im voraus, wieviel Punkte die WU bringen wird?


----------



## michael7738 (20. Dezember 2009)

> daß ich auf AMD Rechnern sehr häufig WUs mit Gromacs33 Core bekomme


Hab im Moment nur eine von 5 mit dem Core, der Rest hat Amber und den normalen Gromacs.



> Woher weiß man denn im voraus, wieviel Punkte die WU bringen wird?


 In Fahmon kann man das schön nachschauen, da gibts auch die Infos wieviele Punkte man am Tag maximal schaffen kann und wann die Deadlines der WUs sind.


----------



## BiTbUrGeR (20. Dezember 2009)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Und sich anschließend über Kondenswasser im Rechner freuen.




gibt dem rechner einen gewissen hauch von frische wenn die schläuche perlen ^^

wozu gibts neopren mantel ^^


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Dezember 2009)

Mettsemmel schrieb:


> Woher weiß man denn im voraus, wieviel Punkte die WU bringen wird?


 
Antwort:


michael7738 schrieb:


> In *Fahmon* kann man das schön nachschauen, da gibts auch die Infos wieviele Punkte man am Tag maximal schaffen kann und wann die Deadlines der WUs sind.


 
Und hier der Link (sicherheitshalber) Download | FahMon


----------



## Fate T.H (21. Dezember 2009)

Sagt mal musste man bzw. muß man bei NV immer noch SLI deaktivieren was Folden angeht ?

Hab mal aus scherz versucht mein CF zum Folden zu bewegen und muß sagen das es klappt
auch wenn die ausbeute und CPU Last mehr schlecht als recht ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Dezember 2009)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Sagt mal musste man bzw. muß man bei NV immer noch SLI deaktivieren was Folden angeht ?


 
Nach meinem letzten Stand des Irrtums - ja


----------



## nfsgame (21. Dezember 2009)

Mein Vater hat heut Morgen meine "Faltzentrale" lahmgelegt (Sicherung *klick*). Naja dümmliches Geschick das gerade bei seinem Rechner nun mindestens die Windowsinstallation zerhauen ist .


----------



## Fate T.H (21. Dezember 2009)

Da hat er dann aber wirklich pech gehabt weiß garnicht wie oft bei mir schon die
Sicherung rausgeflogen ist und bis jetzt nie die Windowsinstallation zerschossen hat dabei.


----------



## Muschkote (21. Dezember 2009)

Nur das sein Vater den Nonsens mit Absicht macht um Strom zu sparen, wenn ich mich recht entsinne. Nur hat es diesmal scheinbar den richtigen erwischt. 
Sonst waren doch des öfteren deine WUs zerschossen.


----------



## nfsgame (22. Dezember 2009)

Muschkote schrieb:


> Nur das sein Vater den Nonsens mit Absicht macht um Strom zu sparen, wenn ich mich recht entsinne. Nur hat es diesmal scheinbar den richtigen erwischt.
> Sonst waren doch des öfteren deine WUs zerschossen.


2x Korrekt  .


----------



## The Master of MORARE (23. Dezember 2009)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Da hat er dann aber wirklich pech gehabt weiß garnicht wie oft bei mir schon die
> Sicherung rausgeflogen ist und bis jetzt nie die Windowsinstallation zerschossen hat dabei.



Kenn ich auch zur genüge. Allerdings wars auch Vadderns Schuld.
Und in Regelmäßigen abständen ist Win zerschossen gewesen .
Am Ende Lags dann zum Glück an nem Sata-Kabel, das es irgendwie nicht überstanden hat. Verdammte 50x Stecken Spezifikation xDDD.


----------



## Low (23. Dezember 2009)

Habt ihr 'ne Seite wo ich etwas über das Folding@Home lesen kann?

Ich weiß nicht was es damit aufsich hat.


----------



## Fate T.H (23. Dezember 2009)

Joa bitte sehr hier -> Folding@Home Stanford & Folding@Home Wikipedia


----------



## The Ian (24. Dezember 2009)

Fröhliche Weihnachten an alle Folder

auf dass eure cpu´s und graka´s munter weiter falten, ihr wenig eue´s bekommt und mit vielen ppd gesegnet seit.

Wünsch euch alles gute, ihr seit ein super team, ich bin froh dazu zugehören.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (24. Dezember 2009)

Copy Paste^^

Wünscht The Master of MORARE.


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Dezember 2009)

Ich zitiere (fast) The Ian

.... Fröhliche Festtage *auch* an alle Folder

Vergesst nicht, dass eure Cpu´s und GraKa´s auch munter weiter falten und ihr mit vielen ppd gesegnet seid wenn ihr nicht vor der "Kiste" hockt.
Benutzt die Zeit also auch etwas für Familie/Freunde - die verdienen es genau so sehr 

Der Teil stimmt so absolut, dass ich ihn direkt "verwerte" 

Wünsch euch alles Gute, ihr seid ein Super Team, ich bin froh dazu zu gehören.


----------



## Muschkote (24. Dezember 2009)

Dem kann ich mich nur anschliessen. 

Frohe Weihnachten wünscht 
Muschkote


----------



## Empirelord (24. Dezember 2009)

Von mir auch frohe Weihnachten und viele ppd.

Wer weiß, vielleicht kommen ja ein paar neue Karten an.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (24. Dezember 2009)

Ich wünsch euch auch ein frohes fest. 

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## Julian Kruck (24. Dezember 2009)

Da schließ ich mich doch mal dezent an is echt ein superteamfeeling hier...
und natürlich wünsch ich ein wunderschönes weihnachtsfest euch und euren liebsten
gruß


----------



## nfsgame (24. Dezember 2009)

Frohe Weihnachten .


----------



## Lochti (24. Dezember 2009)

Frohe Weihnachten 
Allen Faltern und Falterienen ,
Wünsche ich ein Gesundes und Frohes Fest !​


----------



## AMD_Killer (24. Dezember 2009)

Frohes an euch alle und viel spass mit den Geschenken


----------



## Zeph4r (25. Dezember 2009)

Frohe Weihnachten 
sich mal anschliesst^^
lg Zeph4r


----------



## trucker1963 (25. Dezember 2009)

Auch von mir ein frohes Fest an alle.
Wir sehen uns hoffentlich zur Cebit(wenn`s die Arbeit erlaubt).

Gruß


----------



## madgerrit39 (25. Dezember 2009)

Jingle bells jingle bells, jingle all the way.....


----------



## nfsgame (1. Januar 2010)

Euch allen ein frohes neues Jahr 2010 .


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (1. Januar 2010)

Ich wünsche dem gesamten F@H-Team 70335 ein schönes neues Jahr 2010!

Nach aktueller Faltleistung schaffen wir dieses Jahr 3 Plätze. Strengt euch an - da ist noch mehr drin! Ich werde auch ordentlich Faltleistung beisteuern und nach Möglichkeit neue Falter anwerben.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (1. Januar 2010)

nabend,

euch allen ein frohes und faltreiches neues Jahr!

ich werde ab Montag auch wieder meine 1300PPD besteuern. 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Doandu (1. Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wünsche euch ein gutes neues Jahr und ich habe meine Kiste auch wieder zum folden angeschmissen, nachdem die Probleme gelöst wurden


----------



## AMD_Killer (1. Januar 2010)

Hi an alle

ich wünsche euch allen ein frohes und gesundes neues Jahr 2010.

Ich werde ab Montag den Controller weglegen und wieder zur Schule gehen wenn ich dann nach Hause komm werd ich wieder wesentlich mehr falten.


----------



## fac3l3ss (1. Januar 2010)

Hallo, ich falte jetzt auch, habe mit meinem Gaming-Rechner 3883,39 PPD(4 Kerne+GPU).
Allerdings werde ich in meinem baldigen 24/7-Server 1-2 GraKas(like 8800GT) einbauen, die dann falten...
Auf ein gutes neues Faltjahr 2010!

MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Chrissyx (1. Januar 2010)

Pünktlich zum neuen Jahr in die Team-Top 200 aufgestiegen.  Frohes Neues euch allen!


----------



## Fate T.H (1. Januar 2010)

Frohes Neues Leute 

Werde das Folding erst evtl. wieder mit dem neuen Win-SMP anfangen kein Nerv auf VM´s oder nen zweites OS.


----------



## nfsgame (2. Januar 2010)

Hui! Alle wieder aussm Tiefschlaf auferstanden .


----------



## TECRIDER (2. Januar 2010)

Hallo ihr Leute vom F@H Team,

was macht ihr alle heute Abend. Ausser vielleicht mit F@H und eurer Hardware beschäftigt sein.

Kurze Info, ich habe heute Abend eine leckere Lammkeule in der Röhre und selbstgemachte Spätzle und Salat gemacht. Mhhhhhhhhh, absolut Lecker sag ich euch. Und dazu eine schöne Flasche 2007er Tempranillo. Echt gut.

Schöne Grüße von Teci


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (2. Januar 2010)

Hat noch jemand Lust auf das Teamtreffen?


----------



## TECRIDER (2. Januar 2010)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Hat noch jemand Lust auf das Teamtreffen?


 
Hallöchen, Lust hätte ich schon dazu, aber es ist ellen weit weg von mir.

Wenn ich Zeit Urlaub ect. habe komme ich natürlich auch gerne. Das sind jedoch alles Dinge die ich jetzt noch nicht planen kann.


----------



## Argead (3. Januar 2010)

Es gibt anscheinend einen GPU2 Core Upgrade, der u. a. die Leistung bei Protomol verbessern soll (Link)
GPU3 soll angeblich früh in 2010 kommen.


----------



## Henninges (3. Januar 2010)

Argead schrieb:


> Es gibt anscheinend einen GPU2 Core Upgrade, der u. a. die Leistung bei Protomol verbessern soll (Link)
> GPU3 soll angeblich früh in 2010 kommen.


 
komisch, habe meine cores 11 und 14 gelöscht und nun die version 1.31 drauf...mir ist leider voher nie die versionsnummer aufgefallen, aber der meldet sich mit version 1.31 ( september 2009 ) und scheint ja dann trotzdem schon 4 monate "alt" zu sein...ne ?


----------



## JayxG (3. Januar 2010)

ein frohes neues Jahr an alle, hoffe mal ihr seid gut reingerutscht...

die 1.31er Version hatte ich im Nov. schon einmal beim Wickel- alldgs. da noch mit _forceasm_ flag. 
Wie sich das alldgs. jetzt mit dem Speicherverbrauch des VRAM´s verhält kann ich nicht sagen, da Everest mir im letzten Monat fast das sys zerschossen hat *grrr* seitdem mach ich ein Bogen um das prog ... GPU-Z liefert mir leider dazu keine Auskünfte 

Die akt. "updated" Fahcore_11 (Vers.1.31) läuft mittlerweile seit 30.Dez., da die 1.19er Vers. meine 9800GT eco (endlich mit zwei GPU´s falten ) zu stark ausgebremst hat.
Dazu gleich noch ein Treiber-Update von dem Cuda 2.3 auf den aktuellen 195.62 gemacht, und seitdem laufen auch die P59xx (1888 bzw. 472pts.) endlich mal ohne SEH... Fehler durch


----------



## nfsgame (3. Januar 2010)

Aha, die Erklärung warum du aufeinmal nen PPD-Schock hast .


----------



## Empirelord (3. Januar 2010)

Ist der Core wieder nv only oder kann ich den auch bekommen als ati User?


----------



## JayxG (3. Januar 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Aha, die Erklärung warum du aufeinmal nen PPD-Schock hast .


 ... eigtl. sollte die schon Weihnachten loslegen, nur war die Bank mit der Überweisung ein klein wenig zu langsam 

@Empirelord: ich vermute mal, da diese News bezgl. des gpu2-core-autoupgrade´s unter nvidia specific issues geführt wird- leider ja


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (4. Januar 2010)

Ich kaufe mir bald einen neuen CPU-Kühler, mit dem Abstürze dann Geschichte sein dürften. Sobald der Kühler da ist, werde ich die SMP-Falterei wieder aufnehmen, ich glaube ich wage mich diesmal an eine Linux-VM.

Ich könnte noch einen Sempron Singlecore und eine HD 3650 AGP einspannen, klein Vieh macht auch Mist. Wenn ich meinen Bruder zum Falten bewegen kann, haben wir nochmal einen PII 955 und eine HD 4850.
Mein Vater kauft sich bald einen neuen PC mit C2Q und einer Mittelklasse-Radeon, da könnte ich auch mal versuchen, was klar zu machen.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (5. Januar 2010)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Ich kaufe mir bald einen neuen CPU-Kühler, mit dem Abstürze dann Geschichte sein dürften. Sobald der Kühler da ist, werde ich die SMP-Falterei wieder aufnehmen, ich glaube ich wage mich diesmal an eine Linux-VM.
> 
> Ich könnte noch einen Sempron Singlecore und eine HD 3650 AGP einspannen, klein Vieh macht auch Mist. Wenn ich meinen Bruder zum Falten bewegen kann, haben wir nochmal einen PII 955 und eine HD 4850.
> Mein Vater kauft sich bald einen neuen PC mit C2Q und einer Mittelklasse-Radeon, da könnte ich auch mal versuchen, was klar zu machen.



Klingt gut, bis auf die Sache mit der Sempronkiste… Dieses Kleinvieh würde mehr Mist bei den langfristigen Unterhaltskosten verursachen.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (5. Januar 2010)

Der Sempron kommt irgendwie nicht über 0% hinaus. Die CPU-Last ist laut Taskmanager 100%, d.h. er rechnet schon etwas. Aber der Sempron gibt kaum Punkte.
Die HD 3650 AGP muss ca. 12h/Tag falten, um die Deadlines einzuhalten. 350 PPD. Kann man der Graka nicht auch mehr PPD entlocken (ohne OC)? Bei ATI gibt es doch diese Systemvariablen.

Ich bin darauf gekommen, diesen PC falten zu lassen, weil ich da manchmal nachts etwas runterlade. Dieser PC ist sehr leise, außerdem steht er im Nebenzimmer, da stört er nicht beim Schlafen.
RapidShare hat von 2 - 10 Uhr Happy Hour, da zählt der verbrauchte DL-Traffic nur 1/10, deswegen nachts.


----------



## nfsgame (5. Januar 2010)

Das liegt daran, das der AMD-Core den CPU-Core blockiert. Dem lässt sich mit Systemvariablen entgegenwirken. Kann ich dir schnell über Teamviewer einrichten (Auf der Schüssel ist doch Vista oder 7, oder?).


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (5. Januar 2010)

Windows 7 x64. Es handelt sich um die Konsolen-Clients. Ich habe mal eingestellt, dass sie als Dienst starten sollen.
TeamViewer müsste ich auf diesem PC noch installieren, aber das geht ja schnell.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (5. Januar 2010)

Ah ok mit dem DL is das n Argument den falten zu lassen.

@nfs: Welche Variable...ich denke das ist auch für "Unwissende" von Relevanz.


----------



## nfsgame (5. Januar 2010)

FLUSH_INTERVAL, CAL_FLUSH und wie die ganze Gang heißt .


----------



## The Master of MORARE (5. Januar 2010)

Ach die...^^

So mal nebenbei... Wann sollte der nächste Newsletter rauskommen !


----------



## nfsgame (5. Januar 2010)

*duckundweg*


----------



## MESeidel (7. Januar 2010)

bald
(aber das NL Team Projekt ist im Moment am zerfallen)


----------



## Muschkote (8. Januar 2010)

Ich hab seit gestern früh 2 von den 548er WUs fertig, die mir der Server nicht abnimmt. Das sieht in etwa so aus: 


[12:33:16] + Attempting to send results [January 8 12:33:16 UTC]
[12:34:37] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[12:34:37] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)
[12:34:37]     (171.64.65.71:8080)
[12:34:37] + Retrying using alternative port
[12:36:20] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[12:36:20] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)
[12:36:20]     (171.64.65.71:80)
[12:36:20] - Error: Could not transmit unit 05 (completed January 7) to work server.
[12:36:20] - Read packet limit of 540015616... Set to 524286976.

[12:36:20] + Attempting to send results [January 8 12:36:20 UTC]
[12:38:11] - Server does not have record of this unit. Will try again later.
[12:38:11]   Could not transmit unit 05 to Collection server; keeping in queue.


Die markierte Stelle macht mich etwas stutzig (vieleicht übersetz ich es auch falsch)

Der besagte Server hat zwar eine eine hohe "CPU-Load" aber sollte doch wenigsten die "Kack-WUs" zurücknehmen.

Hat jemand ähnliche Probleme in der Hinsicht oder hab ich nur Pech, dass ich von dem Server was bekommen habe?


----------



## Argead (8. Januar 2010)

klarer Fall von Demenz ^^ 
Ne ich glaub die wollten doch neue server einrichten, vielleicht hängts damit zusammen


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Januar 2010)

hast du mal versucht sie mit der entsprechenden Extention zu schicken

Also -send all hinter die .exe schreiben


----------



## JayxG (8. Januar 2010)

hab grad mal einen Blick in meine log´s geworfen, die letzten 10101er wurden auch an die genannte IP gesendet- einmal vorhin um 14:44Uhr und die andere um 15:29Uhr


----------



## Muschkote (8. Januar 2010)

Der -send all nutzt auch nix, da kommt die gleiche Meldung.

@JayxG
Du hast an die gleiche IP Adresse *erfolgreich* gesendet?


----------



## nfsgame (8. Januar 2010)

DAs hatte ich auch schon mehrmals, die WUs werden aber noch rechtzeitig gesendet .


----------



## JayxG (8. Januar 2010)

Muschkote schrieb:


> Du hast an die gleiche IP Adresse *erfolgreich* gesendet?


hier die Auszüge aus meinen log´s ... HFM gibt mir ebenfalls diese IP unter dem queue-viewer aus 


Spoiler



...
[13:44:13] Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
[13:44:16] CoreStatus = 64 (100)
[13:44:17] Sending work to server
[13:44:17] Project: 10101 (Run 88, Clone 8, Gen 24)
[13:44:17] - Read packet limit of 540015616... Set to 524286976.


[13:44:17] + Attempting to send results [January 8 13:44:17 UTC]
[13:44:19] + Results successfully sent
[13:44:19] Thank you for your contribution to Folding@Home.
[13:44:19] + Number of Units Completed: 1224

[13:44:25] - Preparing to get new work unit...
[13:44:25] + Attempting to get work packet
[13:44:25] - Connecting to assignment server
[13:44:26] - *Successful: assigned to (171.64.65.71)*.
[13:44:26] + News From Folding@Home: Welcome to Folding@Home
...





Spoiler



...
[14:29:03] Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
[14:29:07] CoreStatus = 64 (100)
[14:29:07] Sending work to server
[14:29:07] Project: 10101 (Run 701, Clone 3, Gen 21)
[14:29:07] - Read packet limit of 540015616... Set to 524286976.


[14:29:07] + Attempting to send results [January 8 14:29:07 UTC]
[14:29:09] + Results successfully sent
[14:29:09] Thank you for your contribution to Folding@Home.
[14:29:09] + Number of Units Completed: 60

[14:29:19] - Preparing to get new work unit...
[14:29:19] + Attempting to get work packet
[14:29:19] - Connecting to assignment server
[14:29:20] - *Successful: assigned to (171.64.65.71)*.
[14:29:20] + News From Folding@Home: Welcome to Folding@Home
...


PS: hier noch ein link aus dem folding Forum- dort war das gleiche Problem


----------



## Muschkote (8. Januar 2010)

Danke, das weckt Hoffnung in mir.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (8. Januar 2010)

Jaja, die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.
Gestern ließ meine 91 jährige Großtante auch verlauten, dass sie täglich neue Leute kennenlernt .
Dann mal kräftig gefaltet, liebe Leute von Heute .


----------



## Muschkote (8. Januar 2010)

Ui, dass sind aber bestimmt ganz "faltige" Leute.
Sry, ich konnte nicht wiederstehen.


----------



## nfsgame (8. Januar 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Jaja, die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.
> Gestern ließ meine 91 jährige Großtante auch verlauten, dass sie täglich neue Leute kennenlernt .
> Dann mal kräftig gefaltet, liebe Leute von Heute .


So ähnlich oder teilweise sogar noch schlimmer geht es meinem Opa auch .


----------



## Argead (9. Januar 2010)

Hat jemand eigentlich schon mal meine Anleitung gelesen und befolgt?
Würde gerne wissen ob alles klappt wie es sollte


----------



## Empirelord (9. Januar 2010)

Es fehlt der Hinweis, dass für smp ein 64bit Host System gebraucht wird.

Zumindest ist das nach meinem letzten Stand der Unwissenheit so, falls ich falsch liege,umbedingt berichtigen.


----------



## Argead (9. Januar 2010)

Eigentlich muss doch nur das Gastsystem 64bit sein, oder? Man sollte doch auch auf einem 32bit Host, eine 64bit VM laufen lassen können.


----------



## Fate T.H (10. Januar 2010)

Nein nicht unbedingt ob dies geht oder nicht obliegt dem VM-Programm manche verweigern
eine nutzung von 64-Bit Guest-OS installationen wenn der Host ein 32-Bit System ist.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (10. Januar 2010)

Mein neuer CPU-Kühler ist da, jetzt sollte es keine Abstürze mehr geben.
Ich falte jetzt wieder mit dem SMP-Client, diesmal in einer VM. Die Kombination aus CPU und GPU bringt 10.000 PPD. Damit verdoppelt sich meine Faltleistung.


----------



## mattinator (11. Januar 2010)

Empirelord schrieb:


> Es fehlt der Hinweis, dass für smp ein 64bit Host System gebraucht wird.
> 
> Zumindest ist das nach meinem letzten Stand der Unwissenheit so, falls ich falsch liege,umbedingt berichtigen.



VMware braucht nur einen entsprechenden 64-Bit-Prozessor, Hostsystem kann 32-Bit sein. Bei AMD-CPU's reicht im Prinzip der 64-Bit-Support, Intel-CPU's müssen zusätzlich "*Intel® Virtualization Technology (VT-x)*" unterstützen, Diagnose-Tools und Anleitung hier:



Windows: http://download3.vmware.com/software/wkst/VMware-guest64check-6.0.0-45731.exe
Linux: http://download3.vmware.com/software/wkst/VMware-guest64check-6.0.0-45731
Anleitung: http://www.vmware.com/pdf/processor_check.pdf

Noch andere Frage: Bei mir sieht es so aus, als ob der neue FahCore_11.exe (unter Windows) langsamer faltet (ca. 9 %, Version *1.31 (Tue Sep 15 10:57:42 PDT 2009)* gegenüber *1.19 (Mon Nov 3 09:34:13 PST 2008)*), hat das auch schon jemand festgestellt ?


----------



## michael7738 (11. Januar 2010)

> VMware braucht nur einen entsprechenden 64-Bit-Prozessor, Hostsystem kann 32-Bit sein.



Dem kann ich so nicht zustimmen. Ich hab die VMware 5.0 und der gibt nur 32 Bit weiter. Der Versuch ein reines 64 Bit Gastsystem zum laufen zu bekommen scheitert mit der Meldung das keine 64 Bit CPU installiert sei.


----------



## mattinator (11. Januar 2010)

michael7738 schrieb:


> Dem kann ich so nicht zustimmen. Ich hab die VMware 5.0 und der gibt nur 32 Bit weiter. Der Versuch ein reines 64 Bit Gastsystem zum laufen zu bekommen scheitert mit der Meldung das keine 64 Bit CPU installiert sei.



Welche CPU hast Du denn ?


----------



## nfsgame (12. Januar 2010)

michael7738 schrieb:


> Dem kann ich so nicht zustimmen. Ich hab die VMware 5.0 und der gibt nur 32 Bit weiter. Der Versuch ein reines 64 Bit Gastsystem zum laufen zu bekommen scheitert mit der Meldung das keine 64 Bit CPU installiert sei.





			
				mattinator schrieb:
			
		

> Intel-CPU's müssen zusätzlich "*Intel® Virtualization Technology (VT-x)*" unterstützen


Liegt dabei vlt das Problem ?


----------



## The Master of MORARE (12. Januar 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Welche CPU hast Du denn ?


Wieder zu faul um ins Profil zu schauen ?
Er hat nen x4 955.
Vielleicht liegts aber auch direkt daran(, dass AMD-V zum Einsatz kommt). Hat jemand das Ganze denn schon so mit einer AMD-Cpu hinbekommen?


----------



## mattinator (12. Januar 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Wieder zu faul um ins Profil zu schauen ?



Was heißt hier "zu faul", es ist doch kein "Muss", dass die Rechner-Konfiguration im Profil steht, oder  Ich z.B. hab's in der Signatur stehen und nicht im Profil. Außerdem kann er sein Problem ja gleich exakt beschreiben, dann braucht man nicht zu suchen oder zu fragen.

Auf meinem PC in der Fa. mit Athlon 64 X2 3800+ und Windows XP Pro SP3 (32-Bit) laufen schon seit der Version 5 der VMware Workstation (evtl. sogar schon seit Version 4) diverse 64-Bit-Client-Systeme (Linux). Evtl. muss bei den neueren AMD-Prozessoren dafür zwangsweise AMD-V (im BIOS ?) aktiviert werden. michael7738 könnte ja auch einfach mal das schon genannte VMware-Tool herunterladen und testen:



Windows: http://download3.vmware.com/software....0.0-45731.exe
Linux: http://download3.vmware.com/software...ck-6.0.0-45731
Anleitung: http://www.vmware.com/pdf/processor_check.pdf
Edit 1: Hat schon jemand bzgl. meiner Frage nachgesehen ? Bei mir sieht es so aus, als ob der neue FahCore_11.exe (unter Windows) langsamer faltet (ca. 9 %, Version *1.31 (Tue Sep 15 10:57:42 PDT 2009)* gegenüber *1.19 (Mon Nov 3 09:34:13 PST 2008)*), hat das auch schon jemand festgestellt ?


----------



## nfsgame (12. Januar 2010)

Zum Thema Langsamer falten: Das Phänomen hab ich nur mit den 548er WUs festgestellt. Der Rest läuft geschmeidig wie sonst auch.


----------



## mattinator (12. Januar 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Zum Thema Langsamer falten: Das Phänomen hab ich nur mit den 548er WUs festgestellt. Der Rest läuft geschmeidig wie sonst auch.



Danke für die Info, werde es mal weiter beobachten. Ha, ich hab's, mein Fehler. Ich hatte mit dem "MSI Afterburner" experimentiert, um durch Senkung der Spannungen die Leistungsaufnahme zu reduzieren, war aber leider nicht stabil (sch... PCGH Print ). Nach der Deaktivierung des "MSI Afterburner" habe ich vergessen, das OC durch den RivaTuner zu reaktivieren. Ich hatte mich schon gewundert, warum die Grafikkarten nicht mehr so warm wurden.

Aber dafür ist das Forum ja auch da: was ich nicht selbst im Kopf habe, kann mir durch andere "geholfen werden".


----------



## michael7738 (12. Januar 2010)

> Welche CPU hast Du denn ?


Das System wo ich das zum letzten mal probiert hatte war mit AMD Athlon 64 3800+ CPU.

Auf meinem jetzigen System mit Phenom II und Win7 will die komplette VMware nichtmehr, die 32 Bit Version scheint das 64 Bit OS nicht zu mögen, zumindest war das der Abbruchgrund bei der Installation.



> Außerdem kann er sein Problem ja gleich exakt beschreiben, dann braucht man nicht zu suchen oder zu fragen.


Da ich mich momentan sehr wenig mit der VMware beschäftige hab ich auch kein Problem damit das es nicht funktioniert. Ich hab eben mal eingeworfen was ich für Erfahrungen habe. Das Tool werd ich mal probieren wenn ich mich mit dem Problem weiter auseinandersetzen will.


----------



## mattinator (12. Januar 2010)

michael7738 schrieb:


> Das System wo ich das zum letzten mal probiert hatte war mit AMD Athlon 64 3800+ CPU.
> 
> Auf meinem jetzigen System mit Phenom II und Win7 will die komplette VMware nichtmehr, die 32 Bit Version scheint das 64 Bit OS nicht zu mögen, zumindest war das der Abbruchgrund bei der Installation.
> 
> ...



Falls Du es mal wieder probieren willst, der aktuelle Player soll Windows 7 32- und 64-Bit als Host unterstützen (VMware Player 3.0 Release Notes). Außerdem hat Argead ein gutes How-To geschrieben: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...ow-schnell-effizient-falten-mit-einer-vm.html .


----------



## madgerrit39 (13. Januar 2010)

7:54:02] - Not checking prior termination.
[17:54:02] - Expanded 390281 -> 2244040 (decompressed 574.9 percent)
[17:54:02] - Starting from initial work packet
[17:54:02] 
[17:54:02] Project: 6318 (Run 940, Clone 4, Gen 0)
[17:54:02] 
[17:54:02] Assembly optimizations on if available.
[17:54:02] Entering M.D.
[17:54:08] Protein: Great Red Oystrich Makes All Chemists Sane in water
[17:54:08] 
[17:54:08] Writing local files
[17:54:08] Extra SSE boost OK.


WAS soll das wohl bedeuten???


----------



## Muschkote (13. Januar 2010)

LOL, lass deiner Fantasie ruhig freien Lauf


----------



## mattinator (13. Januar 2010)

madgerrit39 schrieb:


> 7:54:02] - Not checking prior termination.
> [17:54:02] - Expanded 390281 -> 2244040 (decompressed 574.9 percent)
> [17:54:02] - Starting from initial work packet
> [17:54:02]
> ...



Lt. Google Übersetzer:



> Große Rote Oystrich macht alle Apotheken Sane in Wasser




Besser hätte ich es auch nicht formulieren können (keine Ahnung).

Edit:

Übrigens habe ich jetzt mal in den GPU-Clients die Option *bigpackets=big* auf *bigpackets=normal* umgestellt und bis jetzt kein 1888er Projekt (relativ geringe PPD's) mehr bekommen. Der Tip kam in irgendeinen Thema hier Forum, vielen Dank !


----------



## The Master of MORARE (13. Januar 2010)

Wie wäre es mit:
"Der große rote Vogel Strauß bringt alle Chemiker im Wasser zur Besinnung" 



> (relativ geringe PPD's)


*sträub*


----------



## mattinator (13. Januar 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> > (relativ geringe PPD's)
> 
> 
> *sträub*



Wegen "denglish"


----------



## PCTom (13. Januar 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Lt. Google Übersetzer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


???  ich hatte jetzt schon etliche 1888er laufen die wirklich sehr viel langsamer  und ich dachte so 4 bis 5 von denen am Tag sind kein schlechter Schnitt

CPU hab ich jetzt einen PN 1741er das kann dauern


----------



## mattinator (13. Januar 2010)

PCTom schrieb:


> ???  ich hatte jetzt schon etliche 1888er laufen die wirklich sehr viel langsamer  und ich dachte so 4 bis 5 von denen am Tag sind kein schlechter Schnitt



Ist ja alles relativ. Auf meinen oc'ten GTX 275 sind die 1888er Projekte auf einem Schnitt von ~ 8300 PPD, momentan laufen zwei 353er mit je ~ 9200 PPD. Die 472er Projekte laufen mit ~ 8500 PPD, alle anderen über 9000.


----------



## PCTom (13. Januar 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Ist ja alles relativ. Auf meinen oc'ten GTX 275 sind die 1888er Projekte auf einem Schnitt von ~ 8300 PPD, momentan laufen zwei 353er mit je ~ 9200 PPD. Die 472er Projekte laufen mit ~ 8500 PPD, alle anderen über 9000.




ahh OK noch ne Frage werden jetzt bei der F@H Site nicht mehr die Top 1000 eines Teams angezeigt 
find ich schade  morgen bin ich in den Top 1000


----------



## michael7738 (13. Januar 2010)

PCTom schrieb:


> ahh OK noch ne Frage werden jetzt bei der F@H Site nicht mehr die Top 1000 eines Teams angezeigt
> find ich schade  morgen bin ich in den Top 1000


Nimmste die:
PC Games Hardware Individual Users List - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## PCTom (13. Januar 2010)

michael7738 schrieb:


> Nimmste die:
> PC Games Hardware Individual Users List - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats




OK danke 

momentan 9299 PPD


----------



## Muschkote (14. Januar 2010)

@mattinator

Ich halte das für Zufall, dass du jetzt keine 1888er mehr bekommst. Ich hab letztens bei meinen 3 9800ern von *"normal"* auf *"big"* umgestellt um mehr von denen zu bekommen  , allerdings konnte ich keinen Unterschied erkennen. 


Edit: Ich hab grade ein neues Projekt bekommen: 5785 / 783Punkte / Fälligkeit 15Tage  . Scheint ählich schnell zu falten wie 353er nur das Spulenfiepen ist fast nicht mehr zu hören.

Edit 2: Wenn ich das hier richtig interpretiere, kommt der GPU3 Core noch in diesem Monat.  Hoffentlich taugt der was.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (14. Januar 2010)

Das Release der Beta des GPU3 Cores wär ja der Hammer :O.
OpenCL support .
Dann drücke ich mal alle Daumen, wobei ich hoffe, dass auch noch der g80 einen Leistungsschub bekommt .


----------



## nfsgame (14. Januar 2010)

Die News hört sich gut an .


----------



## Empirelord (14. Januar 2010)

"will only roll out for NVIDIA first."


Von wegen gute News.


----------



## nfsgame (14. Januar 2010)

Das "first" sollte dir doch sagen das da noch was anderes Nachkommt .


----------



## Argead (14. Januar 2010)

Dann hoffen wir mal das ATI ein bischen reinhaut mit der vollständigen Implementation von OpenCL


----------



## mattinator (14. Januar 2010)

Muschkote schrieb:


> @mattinator
> 
> Ich halte das für Zufall, dass du jetzt keine 1888er mehr bekommst. Ich hab letztens bei meinen 3 9800ern von *"normal"* auf *"big"* umgestellt um mehr von denen zu bekommen  , allerdings konnte ich keinen Unterschied erkennen.



Scheinst Recht zu haben, heute waren schon bis jetzt auf jeder Karte wieder jeweils zwei 1888er. Na ja, 'nen Versuch war's wert. Zu schaden scheint es jedenfalls nicht.



Muschkote schrieb:


> Ich hab grade ein neues Projekt bekommen: 5785 / 783Punkte / Fälligkeit 15Tage  . Scheint ählich schnell zu falten wie 353er nur das Spulenfiepen ist fast nicht mehr zu hören.



Die 578x / 783Punkte rennen bei mir auch. Das Spulenfiepen ist bei den MSI Lightning nicht so ausgeprägt. Oder es wird von meinen lauten Gehäuselüftern übertönt bzw. ich höre es durch meinen Tinitus nicht.



Muschkote schrieb:


> Wenn ich das hier richtig interpretiere, kommt der GPU3 Core noch in diesem Monat.  Hoffentlich taugt der was.


 
GPU-Z zeigt bei mir unter Windows XP OpenCL-Support an, dann brauche ich für den GPU3 Core hoffentlich nicht unbedingt Windows 7 ? Wollte damit noch warten, bis die SSD-Preise noch etwas gesunken sind.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (16. Januar 2010)

Ein Mitschüler von mir faltet jetzt auch, ich habe ihm heute 2 Singlecore-Clients und einen GPU-Client installiert. Der GPU-Client streikt aber, das muss ich noch fixen (oder ich schiebe die Arbeit auf nfsgame ab ).
Er hat sich auf meinen Ratschlag hin einen PCGHX-Account angelegt.


----------



## sentinel1 (18. Januar 2010)

Geht recht fix oder?

[23:29:59] + News From Folding@Home: Welcome to Folding@Home
[23:29:59] Loaded queue successfully.
[23:30:03] + Closed connections
[23:30:03]
[23:30:03] + Processing work unit
[23:30:03] Core required: FahCore_11.exe
[23:30:03] Core not found.
[23:30:03] - Core is not present or corrupted.
[23:30:03] - Attempting to download new core...
[23:30:03] + Downloading new core: FahCore_11.exe
[23:30:06] + 10240 bytes downloaded
..
[23:30:20] + 624640 bytes downloaded
[23:30:20] + 634880 bytes downloaded
[23:30:20] + 645120 bytes downloaded
[23:30:20] + 655360 bytes downloaded
[23:30:20] + 665067 bytes downloaded
[23:30:20] Verifying core Core_11.fah...
[23:30:20] Signature is VALID
[23:30:20]
[23:30:20] Trying to unzip core FahCore_11.exe
[23:30:21] Decompressed FahCore_11.exe (1908736 bytes) successfully
[23:30:26] + Core successfully engaged
[23:30:31]
[23:30:31] + Processing work unit
[23:30:31] Core required: FahCore_11.exe
[23:30:31] Core found.
[23:30:31] Working on queue slot 01 [January 17 23:30:31 UTC]
[23:30:31] + Working ...
[23:30:31]
[23:30:31] *------------------------------*
[23:30:31] Folding@Home GPU Core
[23:30:31] Version 1.31 (Tue Sep 15 10:57:42 PDT 2009)
[23:30:31]
[23:30:31] Compiler  : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Versio
.00.50727.762 for 80x86
[23:30:31] Build host: amoeba
[23:30:31] Board Type: Nvidia
[23:30:31] Core      :
[23:30:31] Preparing to commence simulation
[23:30:31] - Looking at optimizations...
[23:30:31] DeleteFrameFiles: successfully deleted file=work/wudata_01.ckp
[23:30:31] - Created dyn
[23:30:31] - Files status OK
[23:30:31] - Expanded 46732 -> 252912 (decompressed 541.1 percent)
[23:30:31] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=46732 data_size=
12, decompressed_data_size=252912 diff=0
[23:30:31] - Digital signature verified
[23:30:31]
[23:30:31] Project: 5765 (Run 2, Clone 377, Gen 722)
[23:30:31]
[23:30:31] Assembly optimizations on if available.
[23:30:31] Entering M.D.
[23:30:37] Tpr hash work/wudata_01.tpr:  4084279314 3704633519 2316735964 35
4502 3020276223
[23:30:37]
[23:30:37] Calling fah_main args: 14 usage=100
[23:30:37]
[23:30:37] Working on Protein
[23:30:38] Client config found, loading data.
[23:30:38] Starting GUI Server
[23:31:14] Completed 1%
[23:31:48] Completed 2%
[23:32:22] Completed 3%
[23:32:56] Completed 4%
[23:33:33] Completed 5%
[23:34:09] Completed 6%
..
[00:18:20] Completed 83%
[00:18:54] Completed 84%

:edit @GTX 285AMP!

edit2:

Passiert das häufiger?

[09:04:05] + Attempting to send results [January 18 09:04:05 UTC]
[09:04:26] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[09:04:26] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)
[09:04:26]     (171.67.108.21:8080)
[09:04:26] + Retrying using alternative port
[09:04:47] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[09:04:47] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)
[09:04:47]     (171.67.108.21:80)
[09:04:47] - Error: Could not transmit unit 09 (completed January 18) to work se
rver.
[09:04:47]   Keeping unit 09 in queue.
[09:04:47] Project: 5785 (Run 7, Clone 73, Gen 6)
[09:04:47] - Read packet limit of 540015616... Set to 524286976.


[09:04:47] + Attempting to send results [January 18 09:04:47 UTC]
[09:04:54] + Results successfully sent
[09:04:54] Thank you for your contribution to Folding@Home.
[09:04:54] + Number of Units Completed: 9


----------



## The Master of MORARE (18. Januar 2010)

sentinel1 schrieb:


> Geht recht fix oder?
> 
> [23:30:37] Working on Protein
> [23:30:38] Client config found, loading data.
> ...



Yoa, normal für (ich tippe mal auf) nen G200.


----------



## Empirelord (18. Januar 2010)

Arg!

Meine absolute min Frametime ist 1:30, und das auch nur mit offenem Fenster, Umgebungsvariablen und max OC mit Voltage OC.

Ich kanns gar nicht oft genug sagen, ATIfolden ist Hardcore.


----------



## Fate T.H (18. Januar 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Yoa, normal für (ich tippe mal auf) nen G200.



*g* steht doch dabei 



> [00:18:54] Completed 84%
> 
> :edit *@GTX 285AMP!*


----------



## The Master of MORARE (18. Januar 2010)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> *g* steht doch dabei



Als edit .
Aber nu blickt da doch glaub ich niemand mehr durch bei dem Editkram.


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Januar 2010)

Empirelord schrieb:


> Ich kanns gar nicht oft genug sagen, ATIfolden ist Hardcore.


 
Da sprichst du (leider) ein wahres Wort

Aber die Hoffnung (auf Besserung) stirbt zuletzt....


----------



## The Master of MORARE (18. Januar 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Da sprichst du (leider) ein wahres Wort
> 
> Aber die Hoffnung (auf Besserung) stirbt zuletzt....



Wohlwahr . Und ich hab eben echt gedacht GPU3 wär released worden, weil ich da aufeinmal nen Post von Bumblebee gesehen hab .


----------



## sentinel1 (18. Januar 2010)

Irgendwie klappt meine Sig nicht ??



> Irgendwie klappt meine Sig nicht ??


Nun doch. 

@Bumblebee
Die ATI - Karten  brauchten bei Spielen immer etwas mehr Zeit bis zum vernünftigen Treiber, eventuell muss man nur etwas abwarten.


----------



## DesGrauens (19. Januar 2010)

hat einer von euch schon mal sowas gesehen?
der user über mir bzw unter mir hat zwei verschiedene gesamtpunkte zahlen. wie geht den das
punkte update ist ausgeschlossen da er schon seit wochen nicht aktiv ist.
vorallem interessiert mich hier wer recht hat. extreme oder stanford.


----------



## nfsgame (19. Januar 2010)

Hui, das sieht nach nem witzigen DB-Fehler aus. Darf eigendlich nicht sein, weil die Quelldaten ja eig gleich sind .


----------



## Argead (19. Januar 2010)

Vielleicht sindt bei dem einem noch ein paar punkte vom ohne team falten dabei, oder sowas in der art.


----------



## mattinator (19. Januar 2010)

In Palo Alto (Stanford University) ist seit heute Vormittag "Land unter": Folding Forum • View topic - power outage at Stanford--some server rooms down, fast 32 mm Niederschlag heute vormittag Wetter Palo Alto, California, Vereinigte Staaten von Amerika Wetter :: Wettervorhersage :: 3-Tagesvorhersage :: wetter.com (s.a. Regen ? Wikipedia ).
Hat scheinbar einige Server getroffen: Folding@Home server status . Hoffen wir das Beste.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (19. Januar 2010)

Gütiger Falt0r !
Wehe es erwischt wie immer die falschen -.-.
Verdammte Dunkle Seite der Macht, wehe der GPU3-Core schwimmt davon!


----------



## Muschkote (19. Januar 2010)

Ohje, und ich dachte gerade da ist was im Anmarsch wegen den ganzen "Down-Servern".


----------



## nfsgame (19. Januar 2010)

Das ist *******, hoffentlich bekommend ie das schnell wieder hin .


----------



## Schmicki (19. Januar 2010)

Oha, das erklärt dann auch warum meine fertigen WU's nicht hochgeladen werden! Da sind ja einige Server down.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (19. Januar 2010)

Also ich habe grade wieder eine WU bekommen.


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## nfsgame (19. Januar 2010)

Naja, das erklärt warum mein SMP heut aufm trockenen sitzt .


----------



## PCTom (19. Januar 2010)

Schmicki schrieb:


> Oha, das erklärt dann auch warum meine fertigen WU's nicht hochgeladen werden! Da sind ja einige Server down.


#
toll: Waiting before retry.


muß es halt ohne SMP gehen über Windoof dauert halt nur 4mal so lang was solls, hoffentlich bekommen die das wieder hin 

das heißt jetzt für mich CPU nicht mal 600 PPD


----------



## klefreak (19. Januar 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Naja, das erklärt warum mein SMP heut aufm trockenen sitzt .



nicht nur dein Knecht sitzt im Trockenen ;(


----------



## michael7738 (19. Januar 2010)

Mein Laptop ist bei 42% und braucht wohl noch nen Tag für die WU. Mal sehen wie weit die in Stanford bis dahin sind. Ich nehme an die Techniker dort werden jetzt alle Hände anlegen um die Sache wieder zum laufen zu bekommen.


----------



## mattinator (19. Januar 2010)

Die Server gehen langsam wieder vom "DOWN" zum "reject" und "Accepting" über: Folding@Home server status . Da gibt's morgen (sry, heute) wieder "frische Kost".


----------



## PCTom (20. Januar 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Die Server gehen langsam wieder vom "DOWN" zum "reject" und "Accepting" über: Folding@Home server status . Da gibt's morgen (sry, heute) wieder "frische Kost".




jep läuft wieder


----------



## The Master of MORARE (20. Januar 2010)

...und ich könnt heulen, da ich gerade bemerkt habe, dass ich nen 3/4 Tag am idlen war. Hab eben mit Schrecken ein loses Netzwerkkabel gefunden.
Naja was solls -.-. 
...
..
.
Sun after Shadow, Shadow after Sun ^(~_~)>


----------



## michael7738 (20. Januar 2010)

Sag bloß nicht das dir die Nasen an den Steckern auch so gerne abbrechen?


----------



## The Master of MORARE (20. Januar 2010)

Ja, aber in diesem Fall waren die Kabel in Ordnung. Außerdem nutze ich mittlerweile ausschließlich Stecker mit Nippel-Abschirmung .

Bei mir lag es aber an:
"Zerstörung von Versorgungseinrichtungen" - einer Terrorismusdefinition entsprechend!
Bei mir wird doch Abends immer der Router abgebaut -.-.


----------



## nfsgame (20. Januar 2010)

Sag doch deinen Eltern das die durch deren "Kontrolltick" die ganzen Kabel kaputt machen, sie sollten doch lieber ne IP-Gebundene Kindersicherung (für deinen Bruder) hineinprogrammieren (lassen) und gut ist  .


----------



## The Master of MORARE (20. Januar 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Sag doch deinen Eltern das die durch deren "Kontrolltick" die ganzen Kabel kaputt machen, sie sollten doch lieber ne IP-Gebundene Kindersicherung (für deinen Bruder) hineinprogrammieren (lassen) und gut ist  .



Hab ich schon vor Jahren xD.
1. Sei es ja unsere Schuld weil wir nicht so zuverlässig wären um den Router 24/7 on zu lassen. Ergo Chance=0
2. DHCP Klappt bei meinem Vater schon nicht mehr (und da bin ich erstaunlicherweise nichtmal schuld dran).
3. "Ich würde die Sicherung ja sofort aushebeln" ROFL.
4. Bleibt der Router nun wenigstens nur mit meinem Vater verbunden on.
5. Such ich nu meine alte WLAN-PCI-Karte
6. Flex ich endlich die Blenden, damit der Server in die schön kühle Bodenkammer (ungedämmt <3<3<3) gestellt werden kann.


----------



## nfsgame (20. Januar 2010)

Wenn du noch WLAN-Karten oder Sticks brauchst, ich hab davon noch bestimmt 10 oder 20 Stück hier. Könnte ich dir vorbeibringen wenn du willst, ist ja nicht soweit  (*neues Bike ausprobieren will*).


----------



## JayxG (22. Januar 2010)

Der SMP ist jetzt in der Version 6.29 verfügbar ...


Download für den winSMP, bzw. die Drop-in


Download für den LinuxSMP, und hier gibts ein link zum "fah6-Drop-in"

PS: die Performance/ ppd scheint die gleiche zu sein, aber dafür ist nun das beta aus dem fahlog verschwunden 


> Folding@Home Client Version 6.24beta





> Folding@Home Client Version 6.29


----------



## mattinator (22. Januar 2010)

JayxG schrieb:


> Der SMP ist jetzt in der Version 6.29 verfügbar ...
> 
> 
> Download für den winSMP, bzw. die Drop-in
> ...



Danke, gleich mal installiert, funktioniert.


----------



## jets28 (22. Januar 2010)

gleich mal antesten, thx


----------



## Argead (22. Januar 2010)

Was für Verbesserungen gibts denn in der neuen Version?


----------



## Fate T.H (22. Januar 2010)

Kleinere Bugfixe und erste vorbereitungen für den SMP2.


----------



## Argead (22. Januar 2010)

Aah SMP2-vorbereitung klingt gut, werds mir nach der WU dann auch mal drauftun.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (22. Januar 2010)

Ich nutze eine fertige VM, da kann man nicht so ohne weiteres den Client updaten. Ich warte, bis eine neue Version der VM draußen ist.


----------



## Muschkote (22. Januar 2010)

So ein Mist, Windows-Update am Faltserver ausgeführt - Systemneustart - Clientenneustart - Bluescreen 
Also erneuter Systemneustart - Clientenneustart und abkotzen. 4 von 6 Clienten fangen wieder bei *0* *(Null)* an.


----------



## mattinator (22. Januar 2010)

Muschkote schrieb:


> So ein Mist, Windows-Update am Faltserver ausgeführt - Systemneustart - Clientenneustart - Bluescreen
> Also erneuter Systemneustart - Clientenneustart und abkotzen. 4 von 6 Clienten fangen wieder bei *0* *(Null)* an.



Lass mal, ich hatte seit einigen Tagen Festplatten-Fehler auf meiner Windows-Platte (Samsung F1 1TB !) im Ereignisprotokoll. Das Samsung ESTool sagte mir nach Readtest (2 defekte Blöcke), dass ich den Schreibtest (lowlevel format) machen soll (natürlich nach vorherigem Backup). Habe das so gemacht und nach Restore läuft mein Windows (bisher) ohne neue Fehlermeldungen bzgl. Festplatte im Ereignisprotokoll. Hoffentlich bleibt es auch so. Die SMART-Werte der Platte sind zwar etwas gesunken (noch nicht kritisch), aber da ich noch 1,5 Jahre Hersteller-Garantie habe, sitze ich das einfach aus. Werde es weiter beobachten müssen.


----------



## Mettsemmel (22. Januar 2010)

Mein Fahmon braucht immer eeewig um die Clients zu aktualisieren, bzw. um zu bemerken, dass es überhaupt was zu aktualisieren gibt.
D.h. wenn ich manuell "Client abfragen" klicke, gehts auch nicht. Der braucht so im Schnitt ne halbe Stunde um zu bemerken, dass mein Client schon längst nicht mehr pausiert sondern weiter faltet.
Allerdings merkt ers sofort, wenn ich pausiere 
Ist das normal?


----------



## mattinator (22. Januar 2010)

Mettsemmel schrieb:


> Mein Fahmon braucht immer eeewig um die Clients zu aktualisieren, bzw. um zu bemerken, dass es überhaupt was zu aktualisieren gibt.
> D.h. wenn ich manuell "Client abfragen" klicke, gehts auch nicht. Der braucht so im Schnitt ne halbe Stunde um zu bemerken, dass mein Client schon längst nicht mehr pausiert sondern weiter faltet.
> Allerdings merkt ers sofort, wenn ich pausiere
> Ist das normal?



Dass er sogar nicht richtig manuell aktualisiert, ist mir auch unklar. Bist Du sicher, dass bei der angeforderten Aktualisierung auch neue Daten in den FAHlog.txt stehen ? Du kannst zur Überprüfung die Dateien auch mal mit einem Editor öffnen, der die Änderung überwachen kann, z.B. Notepad++ (.:: NOTEPAD++ ::.). Wenn die entsprechende Option aktiviert ist, meldet der Editor jede Änderung / lädt die Datei neu. Ansonsten wäre noch die Möglichkeit den "Experimentellen Abfragemechnismus" in den Fahmon-Optionen (s. Bild).


----------



## Mettsemmel (22. Januar 2010)

Seitdem ich "Experimentellen Abfragemechanismus" aktiviert hab, hängt sich Fahmon ständig auf...
Jedenfalls aktualisiert er jetzt die % der Fertigstellung der WU des Clients, aber als pausiert wird er trotzdem noch angezeigt -.-
Hab btw auch die neuste Version von Fahmon *seufz*
Es werden auch weder die PPD noch der Name des Cores angezeigt...
Aber was solls, hauptsache der Client läuft 
Trotzdem Danke, vll läufts ja irgendwann durch zufall wieder normal oder durchs nächste Update^^


----------



## steffen0278 (22. Januar 2010)

So, Kollegen,
der Steffen wird mal wieder ein wenig mit falten. Hardware unverändert. Noch bin ich ja in den Top 100 (P97). Mal wieder auf P80 bringen. Kann mir jemand mal den Link zu den Stats geben? Ich weis die nicht mehr.


----------



## mattinator (22. Januar 2010)

steffen0278 schrieb:


> So, Kollegen,
> der Steffen wird mal wieder ein wenig mit falten. Hardware unverändert. Noch bin ich ja in den Top 100 (P97). Mal wieder auf P80 bringen. Kann mir jemand mal den Link zu den Stats geben? Ich weis die nicht mehr.



PCGH Team hier:
Folding@Home
PC Games Hardware - Team Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

Deine Stats wirst Du ja wohl finden, oder ?


----------



## steffen0278 (22. Januar 2010)

Danke,
So, dann geht mal wieder das Warten los


----------



## mattinator (22. Januar 2010)

steffen0278 schrieb:


> Danke,
> So, dann geht mal wieder das Warten los



Wieso *Warten* ? *Folding *bedeutet doch im Deutschen *Falten*.


----------



## steffen0278 (22. Januar 2010)

sieht etwas unsportlich aus, wenn ich vorm Bildschim anfange sämtliche Sachen zu falten und die Prozentanzeige von FahMon dabei anbrülle.
Noch ne Frage. Wo finde ich das HowTo für die 2 Clients pro GPU?


----------



## CrashStyle (22. Januar 2010)

Bin wieder zurück


----------



## The Master of MORARE (22. Januar 2010)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Bin wieder zurück


Juhuu, da war die Config per Messenger ja richtig was Wert !


----------



## mattinator (22. Januar 2010)

steffen0278 schrieb:


> Noch ne Frage. Wo finde ich das HowTo für die 2 Clients pro GPU?



Lohnt sich bei NVIDIA GraKa's für die meisten Projekte nicht, da die Cores die Karten nahezu auslasten. Kannst Du z.B. mit der aktuellen Version von GPU-Z (0.3.8) auf der Sensor-Seite prüfen. Die einzigen Projekte, bei denen die Auslastung der Karten schwankt, also mehere Clients einen Sinn machen würden, sind die 59xx.
Ein HowTo braucht man eigentlich nicht, hier mal kurz für den GPU-Tray-Client:


einen Tray-Client installieren, konfigurieren und noch nicht starten !
Arbeits-Verzeichnis des Tray-Clients in ein zweites kopieren (findet man aus den Eigenschaften der angelegten Verknüpfungen im Startmenü)
ggf. im Verzeichnis des zweiten Clients queue.dat, unitinfo.txt, FAHlog.txt sowie alle Dateien im work-Unterverzeichnis und , löschen
Verknüpfung im Startmenü für zweiten Client kopieren und anpassen:
*Ziel*: am Ende hinzufügen " -local" (ohne ")
*Ausführen in*: Verzeichnis des kopierten Clients
 
in der client.cfg des zweiten Clients in die Zeile 





> machineid=1


 eine neue ID, z.B. 2 eintragen
Das war's dann eigentlich schon, korrigiert mich, wenn ich etwas vergessen habe !


----------



## michael7738 (23. Januar 2010)

mattinator schrieb:
			
		

> Habe das so gemacht und nach Restore läuft mein Windows (bisher) ohne neue Fehlermeldungen bzgl. Festplatte im Ereignisprotokoll.



Bis deine neue Installation wieder versucht in die defekten Blöcke zu schreiben. Schonmal die Platte z.B. mit 'HD Tune' gecheckt?


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (23. Januar 2010)

In 2,4 Wochen habe ich nichtraucher91 eingeholt, das muss ich mit einer besonders edlen Zigarre feiern


----------



## mattinator (23. Januar 2010)

michael7738 schrieb:


> Bis deine neue Installation wieder versucht in die defekten Blöcke zu schreiben. Schonmal die Platte z.B. mit 'HD Tune' gecheckt?



Das ist ja das Gute am ESTool von Samsung, es wird quasi wirklich ein lowlevel format gemacht und die defekten Blöcke werden komplett ausgeblendet (das Betriebssystem sieht die gar nicht). Einen sicheren Test als das Hersteller-Tool gibt es wahrscheinlich nicht, es werden sogar die SMART-Werte korrigiert, z.B.:


"Aktuell schwebende Sektoren" von 3 auf 0
"Nicht korrigierbare Sektoren" von 0 auf 1
Werde trotzdem noch mal einen Test mit "HD Tune" machen. Dass das Risiko nicht kleiner geworden ist, ist mir schon klar. Da ich regelmäßig Image- und Daten-Backups mache, halte ich es jedoch in Grenzen. Allerdings ist die Verfahrensweise bei einer Reklamation einer Samsung-Festplatte so. Erst wenn die SMART-Werte bestimmte Grenzen unterschreiten oder der lowlevel-Test nicht fehlerfrei ist, läuft die Reklamation ohne Probleme. Will jetzt aber nicht weiter dieses Thema damit "zumüllen", ging mir ja nur um den Folding-Ausfall. Wenn Du noch Tips hast, kannst Du mir ja eine persönliche Nachricht senden.


----------



## steffen0278 (23. Januar 2010)

LowLevel? Naja, da stand vor einiger Zeit mal was in der PCGH drin. Sowas gibts eigendlich nicht. Wird nur beim ersten Start im Werk gemacht um die Sectoren zu initialisieren oder so.


----------



## TECRIDER (23. Januar 2010)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Bin wieder zurück


 
Das kommt mir für eine GTX285 aber sehr wenig vor. Da macht meine GTX275 ja mehr. 

Wird die von irgendetwas ausgebremst??? Ich habe zeitweise auch eine GTX275 und einen CPU clienten am laufen. Die machen zusammen zwischen 11000-13000PPD.


----------



## sentinel1 (23. Januar 2010)

Eventuell spielt er nebenbei?


----------



## nfsgame (23. Januar 2010)

Nö, er hat nur nicht kerekt optimiert, was ja halt gemacht werden muss wenn nen VM-SMP zusätzlich läuft.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (23. Januar 2010)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> In 2,4 Wochen habe ich nichtraucher91 eingeholt, das muss ich mit einer besonders edlen Zigarre feiern



und? kannst dir davon was kaufen?

in zwei Wochen bin ich vllt. schon mit 24h F@H dabei und dann sehen wir weiter 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## mattinator (23. Januar 2010)

steffen0278 schrieb:


> LowLevel? Naja, da stand vor einiger Zeit mal was in der PCGH drin. Sowas gibts eigendlich nicht. Wird nur beim ersten Start im Werk gemacht um die Sectoren zu initialisieren oder so.



Nennt sich wenigstens lt. Hersteller-Tool so. Was dabei wirklich passiert, ist mir eigentlich egal, Hauptsache es läuft erstmal ohne Fehler (und das tut es nich).


----------



## CrashStyle (23. Januar 2010)

TECRIDER schrieb:


> Das kommt mir für eine GTX285 aber sehr wenig vor. Da macht meine GTX275 ja mehr.
> 
> Wird die von irgendetwas ausgebremst??? Ich habe zeitweise auch eine GTX275 und einen CPU clienten am laufen. Die machen zusammen zwischen 11000-13000PPD.



Wen ich falten lasse grad dan läuft nur der VMplayer und gpu client, abundzu noch icq udn firefox.

Hier mal die gpu-z daten :

techPowerUp GPU-Z Validation bdfg4


----------



## mattinator (23. Januar 2010)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Wen ich falten lasse grad dan läuft nur der VMplayer und gpu client, abundzu noch icq udn firefox.
> 
> Hier mal die gpu-z daten :
> 
> techPowerUp GPU-Z Validation bdfg4



Wenn Du den Linux-Client in der VM und den GPU-Client gleichzeitig laufen lässt, empfhielt es sich, mit geeigneten Tools die Prozess-Priorität der GPU-Cores zu erhöhen (z.B. mit SetPriority, s. How to use SetPriority - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net ). Ansonsten "verschenkst" Du beim GPU-Client etwas Leistung.


----------



## CrashStyle (23. Januar 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Wenn Du den Linux-Client in der VM und den GPU-Client gleichzeitig laufen lässt, empfhielt es sich, mit geeigneten Tools die Prozess-Priorität der GPU-Cores zu erhöhen (z.B. mit SetPriority, s. How to use SetPriority - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net ). Ansonsten "verschenkst" Du beim GPU-Client etwas Leistung.



Danke werd ich später machen! Lasse das ganz un laufen wen ic hnicht am Pc bin oder mal über nacht.


----------



## sentinel1 (23. Januar 2010)

@nfsgame

Ich denke eher, dass es der neute NV - Treiber ist, ich habe nun ebenfalls lediglich 4236 PPD bei GPU - client only!! 
Dafür ist das Spulenfiepen nicht so arg.

Mit dem alten Treiber, eben neu aufgespielt PPD 8026 !!!! !!!!

ETA 56 min , vorher 1:56 min ! 

Das Spulenfiepen ist etwas stärker.


----------



## CrashStyle (23. Januar 2010)

Hab den neuesten NV 196.21 drauf


----------



## sentinel1 (23. Januar 2010)

GPU hat sich bei 9242 PPD eingependelt mit Treiber 195.62 (ist wohl noch vom Windows-Update)!

Bei Treiber 196.21 nur 4236 PPD, also teste mal nen älteren Treiber!


----------



## mattinator (23. Januar 2010)

sentinel1 schrieb:


> @nfsgame
> 
> Ich denke eher, dass es der neute NV - Treiber ist, ich habe nun ebenfalls lediglich 4236 PPD bei GPU - client only!!
> Dafür ist das Spulenfiepen nicht so arg.
> ...



Gut zu wissen, danke. Normalerweise installiere ich auch immer gleich den aktuellen WHQL-Treiber von NVIDIA, manchmal sogar die Beta. Irgendwie hatte ich jedoch nach den ersten Meldungen zum 196.21  (OC mit RivaTuner etc.) kein gutes Gefühl und erstmal gewartet. Auch mal Glück gehabt, den werde ich wohl überspringen.


----------



## TECRIDER (23. Januar 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Nennt sich wenigstens lt. Hersteller-Tool so. Was dabei wirklich passiert, ist mir eigentlich egal, Hauptsache es läuft erstmal ohne Fehler (und das tut es nich).


 

Hier ist ein Link zu so einem Tool.

Download HDD Low Level Format Tool 2.36.1181 - HDD Low Level Format Tool is a freeware utility for low-level hard disk drive formatting - Softpedia


----------



## sentinel1 (23. Januar 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Gut zu wissen, danke. Normalerweise installiere ich auch immer gleich den aktuellen WHQL-Treiber von NVIDIA, manchmal sogar die Beta. Irgendwie hatte ich jedoch nach den ersten Meldungen zum 196.21  (OC mit RivaTuner etc.) kein gutes Gefühl und erstmal gewartet. Auch mal Glück gehabt, den werde ich wohl überspringen.



Das müsste eventuell mal im HowTo erwähnt werden.


----------



## Fate T.H (23. Januar 2010)

steffen0278 schrieb:


> sieht etwas unsportlich aus, wenn ich vorm Bildschim anfange sämtliche Sachen zu falten und die Prozentanzeige von FahMon dabei anbrülle.
> Noch ne Frage. Wo finde ich das HowTo für die 2 Clients pro GPU?



Na wenn das nicht der steffen ist mit dem ich mir nen kopf an kopf rennen geliefert habe 
Ich warte immer noch


----------



## steffen0278 (23. Januar 2010)

Das isser auch 

Aber dein i7 hat ja ganz schön vorgelegt. Da muß ich ja meine 2x8800 GTS 640 mit ins Rennen schicken. Aber ich glaub selbst dann wirds nicht reichen.


----------



## Fate T.H (23. Januar 2010)

Da währe ich mir nicht so sicher denn momentan macht alles mehr punkte als ich zur zeit.


----------



## steffen0278 (23. Januar 2010)

Hab grad mein 2. Client eingerichtet (GPU). Hab ja seit gestern nur 365´er bekommen.


----------



## steffen0278 (23. Januar 2010)

Subaru was mit dir los?
Seit Dezember baust du ja eher Punkte ab als welche zu falten. I7 kaputt???


----------



## Fate T.H (24. Januar 2010)

Ne ne meinem i7 geht recht prächtig nur hatte ich eine vorahnung letztes jahr was meine Stromrechnung betrifft
und sie bescheinigte genau das was ich vermutet hatte. Die konsequenz daraus ist das ich sicher nicht durchgängig falten werde mehr.
Zumindest sehe ich nicht ein meine Stromkosten nach oben zu korigieren deswegen. 

Aber denke das ich so Feb-Mai falten werde da ich dann sehr beschäftigt bin mit Konsolen spielen kommen einige schöne Perlen für mich. ^^


----------



## steffen0278 (24. Januar 2010)

Deshalb habe ich auch aufgehört. in 5 Monate über 400€ zusätzlich verballert. Da habe ich dann die Notbremse gezogen. 2 Monate reichen im Jahr. aber selbst die nicht 24h lang.


----------



## mattinator (24. Januar 2010)

steffen0278 schrieb:


> Hab grad mein 2. Client eingerichtet (GPU). Hab ja seit gestern nur 365´er bekommen.



Du hattest nach einer Anleitung bzgl. zwei Clients per GPU gefragt. Scheinbar hast Du es hinbekommen. Habe doch noch den Link auf eine Anleitung gefunden: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...-tutorial-zwei-gpu-clients-auf-einer-gpu.html .


----------



## steffen0278 (24. Januar 2010)

hatte das ja letztens auch. gestern liefs auch mit FahMon wunderbar. nur jetzt zeigt er mir Hänger an, aber der Client rechnet trotzdem. Naja, solange er rechnet gehts.


----------



## Empirelord (24. Januar 2010)

Ich glaube das liegt daran, dass Fahmon die unitinfo ausliest und nicht den Log. Die Unitinfo ändert sich bei mir auch immer erst nach dem Log.

Achso, Guten Morgen euch allen.


----------



## steffen0278 (24. Januar 2010)

damals gings reibungslos, wie bekomme ich das wieder hin?


----------



## CrashStyle (24. Januar 2010)

Schaut schon besser aus oder!?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (24. Januar 2010)

Morgen Jungs und Mädels,

ich hab da ein kleines Problem mit FahMon. es kann mit einige Daten zum Projekt nicht anzeigen auch nach mehrmaligen update der Projektdaten.

könnt ihr mir helfen?


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Argead (24. Januar 2010)

Die 5781 - 5786 sind neu und bringen 783 Punkte


----------



## CrashStyle (24. Januar 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Wenn Du den Linux-Client in der VM und den  GPU-Client gleichzeitig laufen lässt, empfhielt es sich, mit geeigneten  Tools die Prozess-Priorität der GPU-Cores zu erhöhen (z.B. mit  SetPriority, s. How to use SetPriority - Overclock.net -  Overclocking.net ). Ansonsten "verschenkst" Du beim GPU-Client etwas  Leistung.



Passt das so? Muss das programm iimmer laufen oder kan ich es aus machen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Morgen Jungs und Mädels,
> 
> ich hab da ein kleines Problem mit FahMon. es kann mit einige Daten zum Projekt nicht anzeigen auch nach mehrmaligen update der Projektdaten.
> 
> ...



Das problem hatte ich gestern auch! LAss einfach laufen das ändert sich bei der nächen WU!


----------



## sentinel1 (24. Januar 2010)

Warum bekommt denn ne GraKa weniger Punkte als die CPU?


----------



## mattinator (24. Januar 2010)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Passt das so? Muss das programm iimmer laufen oder kan ich es aus machen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Passt so, wenn neue Cores kommen, musst Du sie auch entsprechend der Anleitung in der SetPriorityPresets.txt hinzufügen. Das Programm muss dann immer laufen. Du kannst die Priorität im Taskmanager überprüfen (oder mit dem Process Explorer Process Explorer ). Die Konfiguration über die SetPriority-Option "Start SetPriority when Windows starts" geht bei mir im Windows XP nicht, da vom Windows beim Start über den Windows-Registry-Run-Key das aktuelle Verzeichnis nicht auf das Installationsverzeichnis von SetPriority gesetzt wird (steht glaub ich auf dem Benutzer-Verzeichnis). Da findet SetPriority die Konfigurationsdatei SetPriorityPresets.txt nicht. Ich habe deshalb im Autostart eine Verknüpfung erzeugt:


Ziel: C:\Programme\SetPriority\SetPriority.exe
Ausführen in: C:\Programme\SetPriority



sentinel1 schrieb:


> Warum bekommt denn ne GraKa weniger Punkte als  die CPU?



Nur im Rahmen des Bonus-Programms, guckst Du hier: Folding Forum • View topic - new release: extra-large work units .


----------



## CrashStyle (24. Januar 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Passt so, wenn neue Cores kommen, musst Du sie auch entsprechend der Anleitung in der SetPriorityPresets.txt hinzufügen. Das Programm muss dann immer laufen. Du kannst die Priorität im Taskmanager überprüfen (oder mit dem Process Explorer Process Explorer ). Die Konfiguration über die SetPriority-Option "Start SetPriority when Windows starts" geht bei mir im Windows XP nicht, da vom Windows beim Start über den Windows-Registry-Run-Key das aktuelle Verzeichnis nicht auf das Installationsverzeichnis von SetPriority gesetzt wird (steht glaub ich auf dem Benutzer-Verzeichnis). Da findet SetPriority die Konfigurationsdatei SetPriorityPresets.txt nicht. Ich habe deshalb im Autostart eine Verknüpfung erzeugt:
> 
> 
> Ziel: C:\Programme\SetPriority\SetPriority.exe
> ...



Kann ich die Priority net auch über taskmanager änder? Dan brauc hich net jedesmal das Tool starten!?


----------



## sentinel1 (24. Januar 2010)

Verstehe das trotzdem nicht, mit der GPU habe ich ja auch 'big' gefaltet und das in nur 6 Stunden, müsste doch gleich viele Punkte geben wie bei der CPU in 3 Tagen oder?
Oder unterscheiden sich die 'BIGS'?


----------



## michael7738 (24. Januar 2010)

> Kann ich die Priority net auch über taskmanager änder? Dan brauc hich net jedesmal das Tool starten!?



Natürlich, rechtsklick auf den Prozess und "Priorität festlegen". Nur da musst du es im Gegensatz zu SetPriority immer manuell ändern.


----------



## Argead (24. Januar 2010)

Bei der CPU ist es BIG-adv, bei der Graka nur Big. Wenn der auf der CPU nur big und nicht big-adv faltest hast du ungefähr gleich viele Punkte


----------



## sentinel1 (24. Januar 2010)

@Argead
Alles klar! Schade, dass es keine BIG-ADV für GraKa gibt. 
Beim Aufruf vom Taskmanager ist mir der VM - Player abgeschmiert.


----------



## Henninges (24. Januar 2010)

"big wu's" für die gpu ?

hab ich was verpasst ??


----------



## nfsgame (24. Januar 2010)

Ich glaube nicht .

Das wird zufall sein, denn der Schalter big, small, normal in der Config ist an sich Wirkungslos beim GPU-Client.


----------



## CrashStyle (24. Januar 2010)

Post 7200 kan ich das machen!? Würde mich über eine antwort freuen ^^


----------



## nfsgame (24. Januar 2010)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Post 7200 kan ich das machen!? Würde mich über eine antwort freuen ^^


Was willst du amchen? Einmal beim Neustart des PCs das Prog starten oder jedesmal wenn der Client ne neue WU am wickel hat in Taskmanager und die Prio ändern ?


----------



## sentinel1 (24. Januar 2010)

Bei mir hat die GPU mit 'big' 5 mal länger gefaltet, aber nur beim ersten mal und es gab auch mehr Punkte, allerdings nur linear mehr.


----------



## CrashStyle (24. Januar 2010)

Muss doch so jedesmal das setprio starten und den prozess wieder auf High stellen!

Das kan ich doch auch mit dem Taskmanager machen, da brauch ich doch net das Tool oder was macht das tool besser!?

Und wie änderre ich es das windows sich wier auto ins win einloggt! Seit dme ichden VMplayer drauf habe muss ich mein benutzerkonto anklicken wo kein pw drauf ist.


----------



## Muschkote (24. Januar 2010)

@sentinel1
OK, hier mal der Link für alle aktuellen "WUs". Das sollte dir helfen.


----------



## Argead (24. Januar 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht .
> 
> Das wird zufall sein, denn der Schalter big, small, normal in der Config ist an sich Wirkungslos beim GPU-Client.



Mit normal bekomm ich 353 und 7xxer aber keine 1888, mit big bekomm ich aber 1888 (auf ner 9600). Kommt vielleicht auf die verwendete Karte an


----------



## Henninges (24. Januar 2010)

komisch, ich bekomme jede art von wu...was "grösseres" als ne 1888er hat meine 275er noch nie entfaltet...


----------



## CrashStyle (24. Januar 2010)

Geht das auch oder?

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...h-folding-home-thread-ii-721.html#post1471553


----------



## Fate T.H (24. Januar 2010)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Muss doch so jedesmal das setprio starten und den prozess wieder auf High stellen!
> 
> Das kan ich doch auch mit dem Taskmanager machen, da brauch ich doch net das Tool oder was macht das tool besser!?
> 
> Und wie änderre ich es das windows sich wier auto ins win einloggt! Seit dme ichden VMplayer drauf habe muss ich mein benutzerkonto anklicken wo kein pw drauf ist.



Der unterschied zwischen setprio und dem Taskmanager ist das solange Setprio läuft
er die Prioritäten der Threads automatisch ändert je nachdem was der User eingestellt hat,
beim Taskmanager musst du es jedesmal von Hand ändern wenn der jeweilige Thread wiederkommt.

Also das problem kannte ich nur vom VMware Workastation RC in zussamenhang mit Win7 aber mit dem VMware Player 3 habe ich das noch nicht gesehen gehabt.
Ansonsten verpasste deinen Acc nen PW und nutzt Windows Autologin


----------



## CrashStyle (24. Januar 2010)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Der unterschied zwischen setprio und dem Taskmanager ist das solange Setprio läuft
> er die Prioritäten der Threads automatisch ändert je nachdem was der User eingestellt hat,
> beim Taskmanager musst du es jedesmal von Hand ändern wenn der jeweilige Thread wiederkommt.
> 
> ...




Ich will ja eben kein pw im windows haben! Kan ich da nix machen!?


----------



## mattinator (24. Januar 2010)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Ich will ja eben kein pw im windows haben! Kan ich da nix machen!?



Willst Du keine Windows-Anmeldung oder nur keine UAC-Abfrage beim Start von bestimmten Programmen im Autostart ? Wenn es um letzteres geht, lies mal hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...ostart-unter-vista-trotz-aktivierter-uac.html (oder weitere Lösungen mit google: windows 7 autostart uac - Google-Suche ).


----------



## CrashStyle (24. Januar 2010)

UAC auf Deutsch die Benutzerkontosteuerung ist aus! Möchte nur das der pchochfährt und ich dan gleich auf dem Desktop bin und nicht erst noch auf Mein Konto klciken muss wo kein pw drauf ist.


----------



## Muschkote (24. Januar 2010)

Und schon wieder habe ich 2 WUs, die ich nicht versendet bekomme. 
Eine 548er und eine 783er.

[17:31:03] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[17:31:03] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)
[17:31:03]     (171.67.108.21:8080)
[17:31:03] + Retrying using alternative port
[17:31:24] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[17:31:24] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)
[17:31:24]     (171.67.108.21:80)
[17:31:24] - Error: Could not transmit unit 01 (completed January 23) to work server.
[17:31:24] - Read packet limit of 540015616... Set to 524286976.

[17:31:24] + Attempting to send results [January 24 17:31:24 UTC]
[17:31:41] - Server does not have record of this unit. Will try again later.
[17:31:41]   Could not transmit unit 01 to Collection server; keeping in queue.

Komischerweise kommt der Server nicht in der Projektübersicht vor. 
Beim letzten mal waren 3 548er betroffen und auch verloren, das kotzt mich mittlerweile echt an.


----------



## mattinator (24. Januar 2010)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> UAC auf Deutsch die Benutzerkontosteuerung ist aus! Möchte nur das der pchochfährt und ich dan gleich auf dem Desktop bin und nicht erst noch auf Mein Konto klciken muss wo kein pw drauf ist.



Man kann's auch übertreiben. Hoffentlich fängst Du Dir keine Viren ein. Am besten, Du lässt den Rechner aus, da sparst Du auch noch das Betätigen des Netzschalters ein.


----------



## CrashStyle (24. Januar 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Man kann's auch übertreiben. Hoffentlich fängst Du Dir keine Viren ein. Am besten, Du lässt den Rechner aus, da sparst Du auch noch das Betätigen des Netzschalters ein.



Wie auch immer^^ Also geht das nicht richtig?

Und was mach ich dagegen ist bei vm cpu:

Nach meinen Stats in der Sig werden die Ergebnisse doch gesendet oder sehe ich das falsch?

Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
[08:12:43] CoreStatus = 64 (100)
[08:12:43] Sending work to server
[08:12:43] Project: 2671 (Run 26, Clone 41, Gen 198)

[08:12:43] + Attempting to send results [January 24 08:12:43 UTC]
[08:12:43] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[08:12:43] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)
[08:12:43]     (171.67.108.24:8080)
[08:12:43] + Retrying using alternative port
[08:12:43] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[08:12:43] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)
[08:12:43]     (171.67.108.24:80)
[08:12:43] - Error: Could not transmit unit 02 (completed January 24) to work server.
[08:12:43]   Keeping unit 02 in queue.
[08:12:43] Project: 2671 (Run 26, Clone 41, Gen 198)


----------



## nichtraucher91 (24. Januar 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Man kann's auch übertreiben. Hoffentlich fängst Du Dir keine Viren ein. Am besten, Du lässt den Rechner aus, da sparst Du auch noch das Betätigen des Netzschalters ein.




ich hab die auch aus...nervt einfach nur. Ich verlasse mich da einfach auf die Firewall und die Antivirus Software.


lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## sentinel1 (24. Januar 2010)

Hatt schon jemand den neuen  FAH - client 6.29 für Linux getestet? Ist dieser schneller?



Henninges schrieb:


> komisch, ich bekomme jede art von wu...was  "grösseres" als ne 1888er hat meine 275er noch nie entfaltet...



War bei mir auch nur ne 1888er. Dachte es wäre ne big oder so, weil ich vorher nur kleine 353 erhielt.


----------



## nfsgame (24. Januar 2010)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Wie auch immer^^ Also geht das nicht richtig?
> 
> Und was mach ich dagegen ist bei vm cpu:
> 
> ...


Oh Mensch CS! Da steht doch wohl klar und deutlich das *nicht* gesendet werden konnte  (Zeile markiere ich mal ).


----------



## Fate T.H (24. Januar 2010)

@sentinel1

Ein neuer FAH Klient bringt i.d.R nur neue Funktionen mit sich z.B. beim 6.29 erste vorbereitungen für den SMP2.
Schnelleres berechnen etc. werden durch die von FAH-Klient heruntegeladenen Cores (Core A1 , Core A2 etc.) erreicht.


----------



## CrashStyle (24. Januar 2010)

Dacht ichs mir doch!^^ 

Und wie sieht der Lösungsvorschlag aus?


----------



## sentinel1 (24. Januar 2010)

unit 2 ist nun in der Warteschlange, wenn das richtig verstehe


----------



## Fate T.H (24. Januar 2010)

Einfach abwarten der Klient wird in gewissen zeitintervallen von selbst versuchen
die WU hochzuladen ansonsten Klient schließen und mit dem Parameter "-send x"
starten wobei das x gegen den Queueslot (0 - 9) ersetzt werden muss.

Wenn du nicht weisst in welchen Slot sie sich befindet entweder "-send all" nutzen
oder Klient starten mit "-queueinfo" dann siehste alle Slots.

@setinel1

Liegst richtig die unit2 ist nun in der Warteschlange


----------



## Argead (24. Januar 2010)

@ Crashstyle

Falls du das vorkonfigurierte VMwareimage von mir benutzt und Langouste Decoupler aktiviert hast besteht keinerlei grund zur Beunruhigung.


> Dadurch wird eine neue WU heruntergeladen, ohne abzuwarten das das  Ergebnis der anderen hochgeladen wurde. Das übernimmt der Langouste  De-coupler. Dadurch wird die Zeit in der der Client nichts tut  verringert.



Der FAH client bekommt halt nix davon mit.


----------



## CrashStyle (24. Januar 2010)

Argead schrieb:


> @ Crashstyle
> 
> Falls du das vorkonfigurierte VMwareimage von mir benutzt und Langouste Decoupler aktiviert hast besteht keinerlei grund zur Beunruhigung.
> 
> Der FAH client bekommt halt nix davon mit.



Ich habe den VMPlayer so installiert wie du es in deinem Howto beschrieben hast! 

Also wen man meine punkte an schaut da muss ja die CPU wu´s mit drine sein richtig? dan kann ich es ganz beruhigt einfach weiter laufen lassen!?


----------



## Argead (24. Januar 2010)

Du solltest mal deine Sig ändern, die folding sig verlinkt auch auf HWbot.
Dann isses der Langouste und alles is ok


----------



## CrashStyle (24. Januar 2010)

Das mit dem folding sig ging bei mir noch nie!


----------



## mattinator (24. Januar 2010)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Dacht ichs mir doch!^^
> 
> Und wie sieht der Lösungsvorschlag aus?



Hast Du Langouste aktiviert ? Wenn nicht, ist der Upload-Server nicht verfügbar, dass passiert öfter mal.
Wenn Du es aktiviert hast und wieder deaktivierst, siehst Du auch gleich im Fahmon (FAHlog.txt) den Upload. Allerdings ist bei den großen Projekten die Upload-Zeit relativ lang und währenddessen wird durch den Client nicht gefaltet. Deshalb wurde Langouste entwickelt, welches die Daten erstmal lokal abnimmt, jedoch den Folding-Client sagt "Upload erfolglos". Damit holt sich der Client nach einigen "erfolglosen" Versuchen ein neues Projekt und faltet relativ schnell weiter.

Ein paar Hintergrundinformationen zum Langouste habe ich schon hier beschrieben: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...zient-falten-mit-einer-vm-10.html#post1461184 .


----------



## CrashStyle (24. Januar 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Hast Du Langouste aktiviert ? Wenn nicht, ist der Upload-Server nicht verfügbar, dass passiert öfter mal.
> Wenn Du es aktiviert hast und wieder deaktivierst, siehst Du auch gleich im Fahmon (FAHlog.txt) den Upload. Allerdings ist bei den großen Projekten die Upload-Zeit relativ lang und währenddessen wird durch den Client nicht gefaltet. Deshalb wurde Langouste entwickelt, welches die Daten erstmal lokal abnimmt, jedoch den Folding-Client sagt "Upload erfolglos". Damit holt sich der Client nach einigen "erfolglosen" Versuchen ein neues Projekt und faltet relativ schnell weiter.
> 
> Ein paar Hintergrundinformationen zum Langouste habe ich schon hier beschrieben: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...zient-falten-mit-einer-vm-10.html#post1461184 .



Danke aber keine ahnung ob das aktiv ist oder nicht, wie finde ich das raus?


----------



## Argead (24. Januar 2010)

http://ipdervm/langouste.php

Funktioniert nur wenn die VM auch an ist ^^


----------



## mattinator (24. Januar 2010)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Danke aber keine ahnung ob das aktiv ist oder nicht, wie finde ich das raus?



Hast Du doch schon mit Argead geklärt:



CrashStyle schrieb:


> Ich habe den VMPlayer so installiert wie du es  in deinem Howto beschrieben hast!
> 
> Also wen man meine punkte an schaut da muss ja die CPU wu´s mit drine  sein richtig? dan kann ich es ganz beruhigt einfach weiter laufen  lassen!?



Am besten, Du schaltest den Langouste Decoupler in der Web-Konfiguration der VM wieder aus (http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...nell-effizient-falten-mit-einer-vm-htweb3.jpg , *Häkchen in "Enable Langouste De-coupler" aus*), dann hast Du über Fahmon sofort die volle Kontrolle über die Aktionen des Clients incl. Upload der Workunits. Langouste ist nicht gerade transparent, wenn man sich nicht etwas mehr im Linux auskennt. Sieh Dir nochmal die Anleitung von Argead an, da steht alles drin: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...ow-schnell-effizient-falten-mit-einer-vm.html .


----------



## CrashStyle (24. Januar 2010)

Argead schrieb:


> http://ipdervm/langouste.php
> 
> Funktioniert nur wenn die VM auch an ist ^^



Der link geht bei mit mit Kabel Deutschland nicht da kommt:

*No results were found for the search term.

*Kannst du mir das anderst zeigen!?

Also das die cfg dan jetzt so ausschaut!? Siehe anhang.


----------



## mattinator (24. Januar 2010)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Der link geht bei mit mit Kabel Deutschland nicht da kommt:
> 
> *No results were found for the search term.
> 
> ...



O.k., Langouste ist aus. D.h., wenn im Fahmon (FAHlog.txt) protokolliert wird, dass upload nicht möglich ist, wird es auch so sein. Passiert immer mal wieder, dass die Server nicht erreichbar sind oder keine freien Verbindungen haben. Der Folding-Client versucht in bestimmten Abständen automatisch immer wieder den Upload. Du kannst den Upload auch manuell in der Konsole versuchen:



Beenden des Clients: /etc/rc.d/rc.local_shutdown
Sendeversuch: ./fah6 -send all
Starten des Clients: /etc/rc.d/rc.fah


----------



## Julian Kruck (24. Januar 2010)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> UAC auf Deutsch die Benutzerkontosteuerung ist aus! Möchte nur das der pchochfährt und ich dan gleich auf dem Desktop bin und nicht erst noch auf Mein Konto klciken muss wo kein pw drauf ist.



Klar geht das, hab es selbst am laufen. Nur eine frage, reden wir von vista oder 7? also mit vista geht es definitiv, gibt auch mehrere anleitungen im web, tu einfach mal bisschen googeln. kanns dir leider nicht mehr genau sagen...


----------



## CrashStyle (24. Januar 2010)

Julian Kruck schrieb:


> Klar geht das, hab es selbst am laufen. Nur  eine frage, reden wir von vista oder 7?  also mit vista geht es definitiv, gibt auch mehrere anleitungen im web,  tu einfach mal bisschen googeln. kanns dir leider nicht mehr genau  sagen...



Win7 Ultimate 64bit.



mattinator schrieb:


> O.k., Langouste ist aus. D.h., wenn im Fahmon (FAHlog.txt) protokolliert wird, dass upload nicht möglich ist, wird es auch so sein. Passiert immer mal wieder, dass die Server nicht erreichbar sind oder keine freien Verbindungen haben. Der Folding-Client versucht in bestimmten Abständen automatisch immer wieder den Upload. Du kannst den Upload auch manuell in der Konsole versuchen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Diese Befehle einfach in den vM Player eingeben?

Habe dir befehle eingegeben nur das starten mit dem befehl ging nicht hab ihn dan neugestartet! So schaut es aus!

Launch directory: /usr/local/fah
Executable: ./fah6
Arguments: -send all 

[22:01:51] - Ask before connecting: No
[22:01:51] - User name: CrashStyle (Team 70335)
[22:01:51] - User ID: 770E054426758E4C
[22:01:51] - Machine ID: 1
[22:01:51] 
[22:01:51] Loaded queue successfully.
[22:01:51] Attempting to return result(s) to server...

Folding@Home Client Shutdown.


----------



## klefreak (24. Januar 2010)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> @sentinel1
> 
> Ein neuer FAH Klient bringt i.d.R nur neue Funktionen mit sich z.B. beim 6.29 erste vorbereitungen für den SMP2.
> Schnelleres berechnen etc. werden durch die von FAH-Klient heruntegeladenen Cores (Core A1 , Core A2 etc.) erreicht.




A3 ist im Kommen:

Folding Forum • View topic - upcoming release of SMP2 cores



			
				kasson schrieb:
			
		

> After a long development process, we are excited to announce the  upcoming release of SMP2 (threads-based SMP) cores to public testing.   The first SMP2-based core is the A3 core, and it will soon become  available on advanced methods for OS/X (Intel), 64-bit Linux, and  Windows.  We are still doing development work to refine the A3 core, but  it is at the point where we are ready for public testing.
> 
> We are  excited about the SMP2 cores because the threads-based parallelization  allows us to dispense with the MPI-based parallelization that added an  extra layer of complexity and was particularly troublesome for Windows  users.  We anticipate phasing out the earlier SMP cores and work units  in favor of these new ones; at this point in the changeover process, our  Windows SMP client will still require MPI to be installed so that the  client can handle an A1 work unit if no A3 work units are available.  In  the near future we will release an updated Windows client that does not  require MPI.
> 
> ...



mal schauen wann die erste WU bei mir einlangt..

frohes Falten...

ps: auch das Punktesystem wurde überarbeitet
Folding Forum • View topic - Points system for SMP2 work units


----------



## mattinator (25. Januar 2010)

klefreak schrieb:


> ps: auch das Punktesystem wurde überarbeitet
> Folding Forum • View topic - Points system for SMP2 work units



Hättest Du ja ruhig mal übersetzen können.


----------



## klefreak (25. Januar 2010)

Spoiler



Die SMP2 Core A3 Arbeitseinheiten Marke das Debüt einer neuen Punkte-System. Wir testen das zentrale Element dieses Systems - die baldige Fertigstellung Prämien - im bigadv Arbeitseinheit Programm. Bitte lesen Sie dieses Dokument mit den für eine ausführlichere Erklärung des Punktesystems. Wir sind auch eine Veränderung unserer Benchmark-System über einen Core i5. Punkte wurden gegen frühere Benchmarking-Setups kalibriert, wie unten beschrieben.

Einführung
Punkte sind ein wichtiger Aspekt des verteilten Rechnens, wie Folding @ home (FAH), da sie sowohl Werke, die den Spendern zeigen, wie viel sie dazu beigetragen haben, sowie die Förderung der freundschaftlichen Wettbewerb zwischen den Gebern, ist seit jeher ein wesentlicher Bestandteil des verteilten Rechnens . Folding @ home Punkt-System basiert auf dem Konzept eines Benchmark-Maschine, dh auf eine bestimmte Art von Hardware, die wir als ein Standard, um wie viele Punkte eine bestimmte Berechnung sollte man definieren. Die Wahl dieser Benchmark-Maschine kann Auswirkungen auf die Punkte für die Geber. Darüber hinaus, wie wir diese Benchmark ist wichtig.

Unsere Benchmarking-Philosophie versucht, zwei Elemente: Aktualisierung eines Systems relativ einfache (sowohl für Spender und für das FAH-Team zu berechnen) sowie halten Punkte in Übereinstimmung mit wissenschaftlichen Wert einer gegebenen Berechnung auszugleichen. In der Tat werden die Geberländer ihre Maschinen zu optimieren (z. B. Auswahl der Hardware, die Wahl der Kunden, etc.) auf Basis von Punkten, so ist es wichtig, dass die Punkte vergeben werden, der wissenschaftliche Gewinn reflektierend.

Während unsere grundlegenden Benchmark Idee ist recht einfach, deshalb ist dieses Dokument ziemlich lange, um zu geben Geber weitere Informationen darüber, wie wir die Benchmark-Maschine gewählt, sowie mit detaillierten Informationen dieser Maschine können und wie dies Punkte für Spender Auswirkungen.

Benchmark Philosophie
Unsere Philosophie ist ganz einfach: Wir möchten Benchmarks zu einer einzigen Maschine zu vereinheitlichen und zu standardisieren und die Bonusprogramme jetzt beschäftigt zu vereinfachen. Boni haben eine Schlüsselrolle bei der Angleichung der Punkte mit der Wissenschaft gespielt, und wir werden sie weiterhin zu verwenden. Zum Beispiel, wieder Arbeitseinheiten (WUS) sofort kann sehr wichtig für die Wissenschaft, die wir tun, damit wir Ihnen Prämien für diese, vor allem mit der hohen Leistung Kunden.

Maschineneinsatz im Vergleich
Wir haben uns für ein 2,2 GHz E6600 als Prototyp Dual-Core-Maschine und ein Q6600 entweder 2,4 GHz oder 3,2 GHz als Prototyp Quad-Core.
Die neue Maschine ist ein Benchmark-Core i5-750 mit Turbo-Modus aus. Wir vergleichen Single-Core-Leistung an den alten Benchmark-Maschine, ein 2,8 GHz Pentium 4.

FAH Projekte verwendet im Vergleich
Wir stützen uns Vergleiche, um die Single-Core-Benchmark-Maschine auf Projekte 4442 und 6315, verglichen Single-Core-Geschwindigkeit auf dem 2,8 Ghz Pentium 4 bis ideale Quad-Core-Geschwindigkeit auf dem 2,6 Ghz Core i5 Maschine.
Wir stützen Vergleiche mit Quad-Core-Maschinen-Projekt 2671.
Wir stützen Vergleiche mit Dual-Core-Maschinen-Projekt 6012.

Ergebnisse.
Maschine: Entwicklung im Vergleich zu Core i5:
P4 2,8 0,098 (auf Projekt 4442)
P4 2,8 0,12 (auf Projekt 6315)
E6600 0,30
Q6600-3,2 1,1
Q6600-2,4 0,82

Auf der Grundlage dieser multiplikativen Geschwindigkeit Faktoren können wir Projekts ppd-Ausgang entweder auf der A1 oder A2 Benchmarking-Standards beruhen.
Maschine: A1 ppd: A2 ppd:
E6600 521 1663
Q6600-3,2 1933 6172
Q6600-2,4 1450 4629


Bonuspunkte Formel
Kurz zusammengefasst unseren Bonus Formel, wird der Bonus für Anwender, die einen Hauptschlüssel beantragt haben, die mindestens 10 Bonus-förderfähig WU's erfolgreich return> = 80% der zugeteilten WU's, und gibt die WU vor dem gewünschten Termin zurück. Bonuspunkte gelten nicht für die teilweise zurück.

Unser Bonus-Formel berechnet die letzten Punkte wie folgt:
final_points = base_points * max (1, sqrt (k * deadline_length / elapsed_time))
Beachten Sie, dass die max (1 ,...) sorgt dafür, dass final_points nie niedriger sind als base_points.

Wir können diese Formel, um Punkte pro Tag wie folgt konvertieren:
ppd = base_ppd * speed_ratio * max (1, sqrt (x * speed_ratio)),
wo speed_ratio ist die Maschine Geschwindigkeit im Vergleich zu den Core i5, und x = k * deadline_length.

Parameterbestimmung
Wenn wir die neuen Quad-Core-Basis eingestellt ppd bis 1024 und der Parameter x bis 30, erhalten wir folgende Ergebnisse:

Maschine: projiziert ppd:
E6600 903 (größer als A1, weniger als A2)
Q6600-3.2 6456 (größer als A2)
Q6600-2,4 4628 (etwa gleich A2)
P4 171 (auf Projekt 4442)
P4 228 (auf Projekt 6315)

Erklärung der Parameter x
Wir können die Frist Länge zwischen den Projekten variieren (einige Projekte erfordern schnelle Fertigstellung und somit kurze Fristen). Jedes Projekt hat einen zugehörigen Parameter k, dass die Bonus-Punkte ergeben Kontrollen. Wir standardisieren k wie folgt:
speed_ratio = x * k * deadline_length / elapsed_time
denn wir können speed_ratio als Core_i5_time ausdrücken elapsed_time:
x * Core_i5_time / verstrichene Zeit = k * deadline_length / elapsed_time
daher:
Core_i5_time = x * k * deadline_length
Lösung für k, so erhalten wir:
k = x * Core_i5_time / deadline_length
und seit x ist auf 30 gesetzt,
k = 30 * Core_i5_time / deadline_length, wo Core_i5_time ist die Zeit für eine Arbeitseinheit auf unserer Benchmark-Core i5 Computers auszuführen.

Zusammenfassung
Nach unseren Prognosen wird in diesem neuen Standard in der Benchmarking-Punkte Ergebnis Rendite für einen 2,8 GHz P4, die etwas über dem typischen Einprozessor-Werte ist, Punkte für einen 2,2 GHz E6600, der größer ist als typische A1 Kerns bewirkt, aber weniger als typische A2 Kerns bewirkt Ausbeute Punkte für eine 3,2 GHz Q6600, der größer ist als typische A2 Erträge, und weitere Punkte Ausbeute Ausbeute Belohnungen für schnellere Systeme. Der Übergang zwischen A3 und A2 ppd in der Geschwindigkeit fällt etwa auf einem 2,4 GHz Q6600.


ist nur google translate, da liest man lieber das Original 

--> hab mal meinen Linux SMP sogleich auf  -advmethods umgestellt, denn heute um 04.xx sollte die derzeitige WU fertig sein,.. hoffentlich kommt dann gleich ne neue A3..

ps: irgendwann kommt sicher ne übersetzung von den Folding-chefs hier im Forum

pps: das wichtigste für uns ist, dass durch das neue System alles ab einem Q6600€2,4Ghz mehr Punkte als bisher erreichen wird..


----------



## Fate T.H (25. Januar 2010)

Ich habe nen Core_A3 für Windows ^^
Ganz nette Frametimes muß ich sagen nur ob die PPD und Credits stimmen keine ahnung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (25. Januar 2010)

Genial! Mehr will mir gerade nicht aus dem Munde kommen .


----------



## nfsgame (25. Januar 2010)

*Daniel haut in die Tasten* .

Die Performance ist nicht von schlechten Eltern .


----------



## CrashStyle (25. Januar 2010)

Sind die neuen Wu´s nur CPU!?

So schaut das gut aus oder^^

Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
[01:21:56] CoreStatus = 64 (100)
[01:21:56] Sending work to server
[01:21:56] Project: 2671 (Run 47, Clone 5, Gen 199)


[01:21:56] + Attempting to send results [January 25 01:21:56 UTC]
[01:25:13] + Results successfully sent
[01:25:13] Thank you for your contribution to Folding@Home.
[01:25:13] + Starting local stats count at 1


----------



## nfsgame (25. Januar 2010)

Das sagt dir nur das nen A2-Projekt gesendet wurde .


Also ich bekomme für Linux UND Windows () A3-WUs .


----------



## CrashStyle (25. Januar 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Das sagt dir nur das nen A2-Projekt gesendet wurde .
> Also ich bekomme für Linux UND Windows () A3-WUs .



Du kennst die projekt besser wie ich, ich sehee da kein A2^^

Meinte das er es jetzt im Fahmon anzeigt und dsagt habe erfolgrich eine WU übertragen! Wie sehe ich bei dem VMplayer was ich für mein Phenom laufen lasse das ich eine neue A3 bekommen habe?


----------



## sentinel1 (25. Januar 2010)

Ich bin mit dem bigadv ja nun erstmal bei 55% und 1 Tag brauche ich noch, danach halte ich mal Ausschau.


----------



## nfsgame (25. Januar 2010)

Ich hab Hauptrechner (Q6700 @ 3,42GHz) und Server (E2180 @ Std-Takt) mal auf den a3 umgerüstet. Läuft .
Mich irretiert nur das die Projekte nur 380 Punkte geben sollen und dafür die Frametimes so lang sind .


----------



## Fate T.H (25. Januar 2010)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Sind die neuen Wu´s nur CPU!?



Jap sind alle für CPU only vorgesehen



Projekt||Credits||Bev. Deadline||End. Deadline||kFactor

6012|||||470||||||||3||||||||||6|||||||||2.00

6013|||||380||||||||3||||||||||3|||||||||3.36

6014|||||484||||||||3||||||||||6|||||||||2.10

6015|||||484||||||||3||||||||||6|||||||||2.10
Der kFactor wird für die Bonusberechnung herangezogen.
Zum vergleich die BigAdv haben ebenfalls einen kFactor von 2.00.



@nfsgame

Bedenke das die Credits variabel sind je schneller du sie abgibst desto mehr kriegste.
Sehe es als BigAdv für die für die normalsterblichen an die nicht nen weit Oc´ed i7 haben bzw. Dual-CPU Monster besitzen.
Aber auch hier gilt Passkey usw.


----------



## nfsgame (25. Januar 2010)

OK, Passkey hab ich. Nen OC'd Q6700 sollte ja Theoretisch auch reichen .


----------



## Fate T.H (25. Januar 2010)

Was für Frametimes haste ? Würde mich mal interessieren da du ja anscheinend das p6013 am rennen hast.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (25. Januar 2010)

A3 ist draußen?! juhu! dann lass ich die CPU auch wieder krachen... äh ich meine falten 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## nfsgame (25. Januar 2010)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Was für Frametimes haste ? Würde mich mal interessieren da du ja anscheinend das p6013 am rennen hast.


06:31 -> knapp 4000ppd (mit HFM.NET) unter Windows


----------



## Fate T.H (25. Januar 2010)

pff das finde ich jetzt aber gemein will auch nen p6013 

Kann ja nicht angehen das "nur" nen 4-Kerner mehr Credits macht als nen 4+4


----------



## Muschkote (25. Januar 2010)

Was gibts denn da zu weinen? 
Wenn ich das deinem Bild richtig entnehme hast du mit ca. 16000ppd gut das 4fache an ppd wie nfsgame. 

Also, kein Grund zum weinen wie ich finde.


----------



## Henninges (25. Januar 2010)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Ich will ja eben kein pw im windows haben! Kan ich da nix machen!?


 
guckst du hier : Windows 7, Vista: Benutzer automatisch anmelden | Tipps, Tricks & Kniffe


----------



## CrashStyle (25. Januar 2010)

Henninges schrieb:


> guckst du hier : Windows 7, Vista: Benutzer automatisch anmelden | Tipps, Tricks & Kniffe



Danke jetzt gehts wieder juhhhh


----------



## klefreak (25. Januar 2010)

habe auch soeben meine erste A3 bekommen

*6014 (R0,C52,G7)*
484p
3tage bevorzugt, 6tage endgültige Deadline..

FAH-Mon berechnet derzeit ca *1086*ppd (keine Bonus eingerechnet..!)
Frametime: 6'25"

HFM sagt ca*5600-5700*ppd
(grafik im Anhang..)

lg klemens

ps: hier gibt es auch erste ergebnisse von DUalcore CPU's welche auch mehr Punkte erarbeiten als mit dem alten system...
Folding Forum • View topic - Points system for SMP2 work units



			
				kasson schrieb:
			
		

> PS some users report substantially better points yield for certain dual-core machines on the first round of SMP2 projects. These are user data rather than what we use in our benchmarking calculations, but I have included them here because they may be of interest to many:
> 
> Core 2 Duo T9300 (45nm) 2.5Ghz: 2000 PPD on projects 6012, 6014, 6015
> Core 2 Duo Xeon 3075 (65nm) 2.67 Ghz: 1950 PPD on projects 6012, 6014, 6015


----------



## Empirelord (25. Januar 2010)

a3 rockt ja fast so gut wie Avatar!!!
Endlich ist mein 3 Kernproblem gelöst.Wieso die nur nicht schon früher auf die Idee von Multithreading gekommen sind. XD
Leistungswerte auf einem Q8200@2,933Ghz folgen.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (25. Januar 2010)

Empirelord schrieb:


> a3 rockt ja fast so gut wie Avatar!!!
> Endlich ist mein 3 Kernproblem gelöst.Wieso die nur nicht schon früher auf die Idee von Multithreading gekommen sind. XD
> Leistungswerte auf einem Q8200@2,933Ghz folgen.


Da haste den SMP-Clienten plötzlich ins Herz geschlossen .
Freue mich auf den neuen Foldaner!


----------



## Empirelord (25. Januar 2010)

Duck und weg.

Werde in den Zeugnisferien powerprogramming machen, stehe aber vor einigen extrem unangenehmen Problemen.
Wenn ihr es wissen wollt, ab hier weiterlesen, sonst überspringen:
1.Smp Client benötigt eine Konfiguration der einzelnen Programme(die Batch ruft nur diese auf), von denen habe ich aber keine Ahnung, wie sie anzusprechen oder zu imitieren sind.
2. Mein komischstes Problem: Wenn ich die Clients über Registry starten lasse wird die client ID nicht richtig eingestellt, manuell schon(mögliche Lösung ist ein "Starterprogramm" zu integrieren, müsste nur fast deen gesamten Code umschreiben.)
3.Single Core CPU-Clients bringen zu wenig ppd, womit wir bei 1. wären.

Die gute Nachricht:
Durch besondere Inspiration von unserem Marsterchen habe ich gemerkt, dass wenn ich erstmal einen Starter habe, das "warten" der Clients auch kein allzu großer Zeitaufwand ist, soll heißen für Leute deren Router abends immer abgeschaltet wird, der Client automatisch die GPU-Clients als WU Speicher benutzen kann.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Tobias

P.S.Jetzt muss ich das nur noch im Januar lösen und ich habe sogar meinen Termin eingehalten.


----------



## klefreak (25. Januar 2010)

Empirelord schrieb:


> a3 rockt ja fast so gut wie Avatar!!!
> Endlich ist mein 3 Kernproblem gelöst.Wieso die nur nicht schon früher auf die Idee von Multithreading gekommen sind. XD
> Leistungswerte auf einem Q8200@2,933Ghz folgen.



jo, der A3 rockt..

im vergleich zur A2 kann ich jedoch bei der derzeitigen WU keinen "krassen" Performance plus erkennen (hatte früher auch PPD's in dieser Größenordnung..)

AVATAR ist auch ganz nett; wobei der Backgroundscreen von mir gemacht wurde (photoshop; bild meiner besseren Hälfte  )

lg klemens

ps: wenn dann der Windows SMP Client A1 bereinigt ist (in zukunft sollen die WU'S welche DINO oder MPICH brauchen auslaufen und dann ein neuer WIndows SMP CLient erscheinen) werde ich eventuell anstelle der VM den naiven WIndow-SMP-sclient nutzen; bringt sicherlich wieder ein paar PPD mehr..


EDIT:

muss gerade meine Aussage bezüglich der PPD des A3 revidieren
derzeit zeigt mir HFM ca 6100ppd an (am anfang der WU' waren es noch 5700)
--> das bedeutet für mich ein PPD Leistungsplus von ca 7-10%
--> kann es sein, dass die Bonuspunkte immer "genauer" und damit auch "höher" angezeigt werden, je weiter eine WU fortgeschritten ist?


----------



## Empirelord (25. Januar 2010)

Zum Sreenshot: Habe mich schon gewundert, warum er nicht Avatarecht aussah.(Sieht gut aus, nur halt nicht wie Neytiri).

Zum client: Bei mir zeigt FahMon derzeit 550ppd an, er kriegt aber auch nur so 60% der CPU, Bonus noch nicht eingerechnet.

Werde mal demnächst erste ppd posten.


----------



## klefreak (25. Januar 2010)

Empirelord schrieb:


> Zum Sreenshot: Habe mich schon gewundert, warum er nicht Avatarecht aussah.(Sieht gut aus, nur halt nicht wie Neytiri).
> 
> Zum client: Bei mir zeigt FahMon derzeit 550ppd an, er kriegt aber auch nur so 60% der CPU, Bonus noch nicht eingerechnet.
> 
> Werde mal demnächst erste ppd posten.



also Fahmon kann ja die Bonuspunkte nicht berechnen..
laut Fahmon hätte ich ca 1024ppd

--> bin gespannt wie viel Bonus man dann im Endeffekt wirklich bekommt..

OT: thx fürs "optik-Lob" ;bin mit "meiner" Na'vi ganz zufrieden  

lg klemens


----------



## Empirelord (25. Januar 2010)

Wenn ich den Faktor Fahmon zu Real mal so sehe kann ich mich ja auf gute 2500ppd gefasst machen.

Wenn ich dir ein Foto von mir gebe, kannst du dann auch einen Navi draus machen?
Ich war jetzt mittlerweile selber zweimal im Film und habe einen in der Klasse, der in sich jetzt zum 5.mal angeguckt hat und die ersten 25min auswendig kann, insofern mutiere ich jetzt langsam vom folding zum avatar freak.
Und wieder ein Grund Folding zu betreiben, wenn wir die proteine verstehen kriege ich auch so eine schöne blaue Haut.


----------



## nfsgame (25. Januar 2010)

Ich hab mit dem Windows SMP-Client seit dem A3-Core genausoviel, wenn nicht Teilwiese mehr ppd als in der Linux VM .


----------



## sentinel1 (25. Januar 2010)

Für die Bonuspunkte muss aber sicherlich weiterhin A2 falten oder?


----------



## nfsgame (25. Januar 2010)

Bonuspunkte gibts mit den A3's genauso .


----------



## sentinel1 (25. Januar 2010)

Weiß jemand, ob Linux (nonVM z.B.: Sidux ohne GUI) schneller ist als Windows 7 x64?
Ansonsten teste ich mal selbst.


----------



## nfsgame (25. Januar 2010)

Also bis jetzt sind Win und Linux (Xubuntu 9.10 aufm Lap, jeweils im Vergleich) identisch schnell.


----------



## Fate T.H (25. Januar 2010)

Muschkote schrieb:


> Was gibts denn da zu weinen?
> Wenn ich das deinem Bild richtig entnehme hast du mit ca. 16000ppd gut das 4fache an ppd wie nfsgame.
> 
> Also, kein Grund zum weinen wie ich finde.



Jo sorry hatte da was verwechselt aber denke das der 6012 trotzdem noch mehr bringen würde aber egal nun.



klefreak schrieb:


> --> kann es sein, dass die Bonuspunkte immer "genauer" und damit auch "höher" angezeigt werden, je weiter eine WU fortgeschritten ist?



Kann wohl sein sind dennoch falsch die Credits sowie PPD da die berechnung anders ist der A3 ggü. den BigAdv.


----------



## Argead (25. Januar 2010)

Norton Antivirus erkennt den win smp als bedrohung und entfernt direkt die .exe (der echtzeit verhaltensbasierte schutz). Was mach ich dagegen ohne Norton abzuschalten?


----------



## michael7738 (25. Januar 2010)

Die exe auf die Whitelist setzen. Gibt in den Optionen dafür ne Seite wo man sowas eintragen kann. Zumindest wars bei der 2002er Version so. Habs lange nichtmehr benutzt, sonst könnt ich dir den Pfad diktieren.


----------



## klefreak (25. Januar 2010)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Jo sorry hatte da was verwechselt aber denke das der 6012 trotzdem noch mehr bringen würde aber egal nun.
> 
> 
> 
> Kann wohl sein sind dennoch falsch die Credits sowie PPD da die berechnung anders ist der A3 ggü. den BigAdv.



Super, das bedeutet, dass wir auf erste verlässliche Werte noch warten müssen (ob der A3 vorteile bringt..)


@Empirelord:

Ich denke das mir das mit dem Bild zu aufwendig ist, man sitzt da schon seine Zeit bis man das als PS-Laie so hat..


----------



## Fate T.H (25. Januar 2010)

Also als groben ansatz kann man die Credits nehmen denn wenn man schaut auf den Screenshot sieht
man das er ~3500 Credits anzeigt, laut EOC habe ich für diese WU 3434 Credits erhalten.

Also das legt die latte nen gutes stück höher für die GPU´s wenn man bedenkt das man
schon ordentlich PPD machen kann mit nem i7 ohne das hier die BigAdv zum einsatz kommt.


----------



## michael7738 (25. Januar 2010)

Ich mach eindeutig was falsch... Rechne mit nem Quadcore und einer HD4890, aber was ihr hier so schreibt macht mich doch neidisch.. Wird Zeit mich mal mit SMP zu befassen. 

Edit: Sowas nervt echt:

```
[18:47:37] Completed 98%
[18:49:05] Completed 99%
[18:50:33] Completed 100%
[18:50:33] [b]Successful run[/b]
[18:50:33] DynamicWrapper: Finished Work Unit: sleep=10000
[18:50:44] Reserved 41300 bytes for xtc file; Cosm status=0
[18:50:44] Allocated 41300 bytes for xtc file
[18:50:44] - Reading up to 41300 from "work/wudata_07.xtc": Read 41300
[18:50:44] Read 41300 bytes from xtc file; available packet space=786389164
[18:50:44] - Checksum of file (work/wudata_07.xtc) read from disk doesn't match
[18:50:44] xtcfile  file hash check failed.
[18:50:44] 
[18:50:44] Folding@home Core Shutdown: FILE_IO_ERROR
[18:50:47] CoreStatus = 75 (117)
[18:50:47] Error opening or reading from a file.
[18:50:47] [b]Deleting current work unit & continuing...[/b]
[18:50:51] - Preparing to get new work unit...
```


----------



## Fate T.H (25. Januar 2010)

Hehe na dann viel spaß dabei aber wäge vorher ab ob sich SMP lohnt denn hier sind die Deadlines kürzer.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (25. Januar 2010)

mhh joar eindeutig. ich glaube ich schaffe nur mit meiner 88GT mehr^^

PS: Wann kann man mit dem aktualisiertem [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten rechnen?

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Fate T.H (25. Januar 2010)

Auf was bezog sich das jetzt mit deiner 88er ?


----------



## TECRIDER (25. Januar 2010)

Aha, hier gibts was neues wie ich sehe! 

Für den A3 benötigt man da einen neuen clienten für die CPU unter Windows?

Mhhhh, da gibts auch einen neuen 6.29 client wie für Linux.

Seit gestern probiere ich unter Linux den neuen 6.29 Client aus. Mal schauen ob sich da auch etwas geändert hat.


----------



## Argead (25. Januar 2010)

boah bloß weil diese scheiß norton heuristik immer den windows smp client löscht, schlage ich mich jetzt schon 2 stunden im chat mit deren mitarbeitern rum


----------



## TECRIDER (25. Januar 2010)

Argead schrieb:


> boah bloß weil diese scheiß norton heuristik immer den windows smp client löscht, schlage ich mich jetzt schon 2 stunden im chat mit deren mitarbeitern rum


 
Ich kenne Norton jetzt leider nicht so genau. Aber bei einem halbwegs guten Virenprogramm müsstest du auch irgendwo eine Option haben wo du auch bestimmte Progis als Ausnahmen definieren kannst. Damit die Progis vom Scanner einfach ignoriert werden.

Zumindest ist das bei meinem GDATA Virenscanner so.


----------



## Argead (25. Januar 2010)

lol echt traurig nach 3 Stunden habe ich die jetzt überzeugt das ich keinen Virus habe sondern dass Sonar etwas fälschlicherweise als Virus erkennt.

Meine güte, ich glaub entweder schalte ich diese ..... Heuristik ab oder nächstes mal wirds nicht wieder Norton.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (25. Januar 2010)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Auf was bezog sich das jetzt mit deiner 88er ?



darauf


michael7738 schrieb:


> Ich mach eindeutig was falsch... Rechne mit nem Quadcore und einer HD4890, aber was ihr hier so schreibt macht mich doch neidisch.. Wird Zeit mich mal mit SMP zu befassen.




lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Argead (25. Januar 2010)

Weiss jemand obs mit dem a3 core noch Probleme gibt wenn gleichzeitig der VLC Player läuft?


----------



## sentinel1 (25. Januar 2010)

Als Antivirensoftware nutze ich AVG AV Free, funzt super.

Noscript und Adblock - plus als plugin im FireFox leisten zusätzlich Schutz.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (25. Januar 2010)

Ich kann Kaspersky nur empfehlen. Ist auf jeder Computerbild-CD -> kostet nur 2,50€ und lässt sich viele Male verlängern, über 2 Jahre.
Für manche Sachen muss man Ausnahmeregelungen machen, aber das klappt ganz gut.


----------



## mattinator (25. Januar 2010)

Argead schrieb:


> boah bloß weil diese scheiß norton heuristik immer den windows smp client löscht, schlage ich mich jetzt schon 2 stunden im chat mit deren mitarbeitern rum



Nicht wegen der Norton Heuristik, sondern weil *Du* Norton Antivirus installiert hast, oder ?
Hatte mit Avira free auch schon einmal einen Fehlalarm, war aber kein Problem und relativ schnell erledigt.
Ist nur ein Spaß, soll jetzt hier kein Wettstreit wie AMD vs. NVIDIA werden.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (25. Januar 2010)

Ich bin gerade von der VM auf den Windows-SMP umgestiegen, da empfing mich gleich die freudige Botschaft:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Argead (25. Januar 2010)

Kann mir jemand mal die Punkteberechnungsformel auf Deutsch erklären, am Beispiel von Projekt 6014 mit einer Framezeit von 6:46.

Naja der Echtzeitschutz hat bei mir sowieso nie was wirklich gefährliches enttarnt also kann der auch abgeschalet werden.
Dass mit Computerbild wär tatsächlich ne idee wenn mein abo ausläuft.

Edit:
gibts den langouste eigentlich auch für windows?


----------



## Fate T.H (26. Januar 2010)

Argead schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand mal die Punkteberechnungsformel auf Deutsch erklären, am Beispiel von Projekt 6014 mit einer Framezeit von 6:46.



Okay habe es nun geschnallt wie es geht ^^
Erstmal die Formel -> final_points = base_points * max(1,sqrt(k*deadline_length/elapsed_time))

final_points = Zu erhaltende Credits für die WU
base_points = Die grundlegende Credits der WU z.B. P6014 = 484 Credits
max = Wird in der Mathematik genutzt in der Mengenlehre
sqrt = Ist das englische Kürzel für Quadratwurzel
k = Konstant Faktor z.B. P6014 -> 2,10
deadline_length = Endgültige Deadline
elapsed_time = Benötigte Zeit zum Berechnen der WU ergo die Zeit von 0% bis 100%

deadline_length und elapsed_time sollte man in der Berechnung für eine bessere genauigkeit in Sekunden angeben.
Die Stelle "max(1,sqrt...)" besagt nix anderes aus als das wenn das Ergebniss der Variable 2 (die Stelle nach dem Komma) kleiner ist als Variable 1 soll Variable 1 genutzt werden in der Formel.
Damit bezweckt man das die final_points nie kleiner sein können als die base_points einer WU.


P6014

final_points = 484 * max(1,sqrt(2.10 * 518400 / 40600))
final_points = ~2506 Credits





Argead schrieb:


> Edit:
> gibts den langouste eigentlich auch für windows?



Meines wissens nach nicht.


----------



## nfsgame (26. Januar 2010)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> PS: Wann kann man mit dem aktualisiertem [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten rechnen?
> 
> lg
> Nichtraucher91


Heute NAchmittag wenn nix dazwischen kommt  .


----------



## Empirelord (26. Januar 2010)

Also bei mir ist jetzt ne WU zerschossen mit dem neuen Client, wahrscheinlich weil nebenbei Videoencoding lief XD. Werde erstmal wieder auf a1 umstellen und dann in den Zeugnisferien wenn ich richtig folden kann wiederumstellen.


----------



## sentinel1 (26. Januar 2010)

Beim GPU - Client gibt es solche Probleme eher nicht.

Hoffentlich kann ich bigabv noch versenden.
[08:20:35] Could not transmit unit 05 to Collection server; keeping in queue.


----------



## Argead (26. Januar 2010)

Also kann man dieses max und sqrt auch weglassen?
Ich hab dass jetzt auch mal gerechnet: 484 * (2,1 * 3/1) =3049
Wenn man die WU an einem Tag rechnet. Hab ich da irgendnen Fhler drin?


----------



## Fate T.H (26. Januar 2010)

Nein man kann dieses max und sqrt nicht weglassen den wie willst du sonst die Bonuspunkte berechnen ?
Dein Fehler in der Berechnung ist hier -> (2,1 * 3/1) <- du must dann wenn sqrt(2,1 * 3/1) um die Quadratwurzel daraus zu kriegen.

/edit

Und wie schon gesagt umrechnen in sekunden vorher und nicht in Tagen rechnen das verfälscht auch das Ergebniss.


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (26. Januar 2010)

moin moin,

zieht euch das mal rein, das geht ja garnicht klar wieviel punkte mein phenom 2 550be macht!
5760PPD!!!
bei 3,7GHz echt der hammer, wie gehen den erst die core I7 auf den "a3" cores ab?
ist linux falten jetzt immer noch schneller?

mfg


----------



## nfsgame (26. Januar 2010)

Net schlecht !

Also wie ich inzwischen herausgefunden habe gibt es keinen Unterschied mehr ob Linux-VM oder Windows-Nativ "gefaltet" wird. Windows ist sogar teilwiese schneller .


----------



## Argead (26. Januar 2010)

Ich glaub das mit alle 7 sekunden ein Frame ist ein bug.
Ich hatte das auch mal bei einem CPU-protomol Core. Die andern single core clients sind abgestürtzt und der eine ist auf einmal gerannt wie sonstwas ^^. also hab ich den beendet gebootet und siehe da dann hat fah auch erkannt das er da irgendnen murks gemacht hat xD.


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (26. Januar 2010)

jo mein ich auch, wollte mir bloß net gleich alle linux jnger auf den hals hetzen^^.
ne man bekommt zwar nur40punkte gutschrift, aber dagegen istd er gromacs kern(core_78 oder so) nen witz.
mit gromacs mach ich ohne smp ca 2100ppd(alle einzelnd^^) mit smp 1200ppd, und schaffe meist nur 3.4wus pro tag, bei 24stunden folding.
gut die 40ger machen auch net mehr punkte(trotz hoher ppd zahl) aber das zuschauen rockt mal richtig^^. ich schaffe 6 stück davon in der stunde bequem.
naja genug nen keks gefreut- wieder gromacs bekommen-.- alle 5 min 1%punkt.....

mfg

@ argead: ist kein bug, ist nur ne 40punkte wu^^


----------



## nfsgame (26. Januar 2010)

Ich glaub du hast den "-smp" Parameter vergessen .


----------



## sentinel1 (26. Januar 2010)

Ich nutze den win smp - client mit -smp, bekomme aber nur FahCore_1a.exe ??

Was geändert werden?


----------



## nfsgame (26. Januar 2010)

-advmethods in die Verknüpfung setzen .


----------



## sentinel1 (26. Januar 2010)

C:\smp\Folding@home-Win32-x86.exe -smp -advmethods

SO? er macht aber noch mit dem a1 weiter...


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (26. Januar 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ich glaub du hast den "-smp" Parameter vergessen .



wenn du mich meinst das ganze rennt mit -smp anhängsel, nutz ja auch alle 4 cores.
macht grade 1191ppd auf gromacs, ner 484punkte wu(p6015)
gobts den noch nen paar tricks um das ganze extrem zu beschleunigen? den  gromacs sucks-.-.
und meine graka ist kronisch zulangsam zum falten.


mfg


----------



## Fate T.H (26. Januar 2010)

sentinel1 schrieb:


> C:\smp\Folding@home-Win32-x86.exe -smp -advmethods
> 
> SO? er macht aber noch mit dem a1 weiter...



Jap so ist die Befehlszeile richtig.

Um den A1 abzuwürgen Klient schließen und bitte folgendes löschen im Installationsverzeichnis.

- Den Ordner Work
- queue.dat
- fahlog.txt
- unitinfo.txt
- Myfolding.html

Dannach den Klient wieder starten mit den Flags "-smp -advmethods" wenn glück hast zieht er den A3-Core dann.


----------



## nfsgame (26. Januar 2010)

xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> wenn du mich meinst das ganze rennt mit -smp anhängsel, nutz ja auch alle 4 cores.
> macht grade 1191ppd auf gromacs, ner 484punkte wu(p6015)
> gobts den noch nen paar tricks um das ganze extrem zu beschleunigen? den  gromacs sucks-.-.
> und meine graka ist kronisch zulangsam zum falten.
> ...


Lies die PPD mit HFM.NET aus und du wirst dein PPD-Wunder erleben . Fahmon kommt mit dem Bonisystem nicht klar .


----------



## Fate T.H (26. Januar 2010)

Jup so sieht es aus Fahmon ist mittlerweile völlig outdated die letzte änderung war am 6.4.09.
Das Programm kann man mittlerweile getrost vergessen vor allem wenn man bedenkt das
der schöpfer von HFM.net auch auf die kompatiblität zu Linux achtet.


----------



## sentinel1 (26. Januar 2010)

@AM-Subaru

Super Tipp! Und endlich 100% Auslastung, nu wird das Zimmer endlich wieder warm.


----------



## Bumblebee (26. Januar 2010)

*OH-HAUAHAUA* 

Hab mal den 6.29er (mit passkey und -advanced; also a3er) auf dem Q6700 ausprobiert

Nicht nur, dass er schlechte ppd gibt (so um 1100 anstelle der "üblichen" rund 1850 ppd) sondern er reisst auch den GPU-Clienten mächtig runter (etwa auf die Hälfte der üblichen ppd)

Ist also *definitiv* eine schlechte Idee ohne einen Core i7


----------



## Fate T.H (26. Januar 2010)

Hmm ist zwar nicht so schön aber das kann ich wohl erst selber sehen wenn es endlich mal
die neuen GPU-Klienten kommen um mal zu sehen was ATI-Karten so leisten können wenn sie richtig in fahrt kommen.

Ist zwar kein ganz passendes Beispiel aber wenn man sich mal ansieht im Bruteforce-Benchmark macht selbst eine HD4850 eine GTX285 nass


----------



## Muschkote (26. Januar 2010)

Hm, dass runterreissen des GPU-Clienten kann ich nicht bestätigen.
Habe die gleichen Einstellungen nur mit nem 3 Kerner. CPU ca. 800ppd und die GraKa wie immer. 
Und die schlechten ppd Werte der CPU sind halt ohne Bonus. Mit Bonus währen die wohl deutlich höher.


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (26. Januar 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> *OH-HAUAHAUA*
> 
> Hab mal den 6.29er (mit passkey und -advanced; also a3er) auf dem Q6700 ausprobiert
> 
> ...



moin,

komisch mein amd scheint voll auf den a3 cores abzugehen, und gp client lief locker neben her.
ich benutze keinen passkey und bekomme trotzdem nen a3er? naja lieber aufhören rumzun00ben hier^^.
@nfsgame: danke für den neuen viewer, jetzt sagt er ich bekomme keine 484punkte für den gromacs sondern 2359punkte für nen a3?und das bei über 4000ppd? lolwut?!

mfg


----------



## mattinator (26. Januar 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> *OH-HAUAHAUA*
> 
> Hab mal den 6.29er (mit passkey und -advanced; also a3er) auf dem Q6700 ausprobiert
> 
> ...



Die Priorität der FahCore_xx des GPU-Clients hochsetzen, z.B. mit SetPriority (How to use SetPriority - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net). Im Prinzip der gleiche Effekt wie beim Rechnen der A2-Cores in der Linux-VM. Ich hatte für den A3-Core jetzt wieder auf den Windows-CPU-SMP-Client umgestellt und SetPriority beendet, wodurch ich auch diesen Drop feststellen musste. Der Windows-CPU-SMP-Client war dadurch zwar etwas schneller, hat jedoch den PPD-Verlust der zwei Windows-GPU-Clients nicht ausgeglichen.

Edit:

Ich wollte eigentlich eine neue Umfage bzgl. der Nutzung der Folding@Home-Monitor-Programme machen, aber vllt. zur Vorbereitung erstmal hier ein paar für mich wichtige Fragen:


hat jemand Erfahrungen mit einem anderen Folding@Home-Monitor-Programm als HFM.NET oder FahMon, welches auch die Boni bei den PPD korrekt einrechnet ?
berechnet HFM.NET die Boni für die A3-Cores korrekt nach der Formel (werde es selbst mal noch ausrechnen, aber vllt. geht es hier schneller) ?
habt ihr mit HFM.NET auch öfter den Effekt, dass es die FAHlog.txt nicht richtig parsen kann ? 





> [26.01.2010-19:57:07] ! HFM.Log.LogLine..ctor Threw Exception: Failed to parse Frame Data from '[15:07:46] Completed 249552 out of 500000 steps  (49%)'



gibt es bei HFM.NET eine Möglichkeit, die auf der Folding-Projekt-Seite (Projects Summary) nicht aufgelisteten Projekte korrekt anzeigen zu lassen (Credits und PPD fehlen, FahMon zeigt das Projekt korrekt an, Bsp.: Projekt 5782) ?
kann man die "Web"-Links im Menü von HFM.NET in einer Konfigurations-Datei anpassen (z.B Server-Stats, Folding@Home Forum etc. wie in FahMon) ?
hat schon jemand selbst den Source von HFM.NET angepasst ? (ich wollte nicht extra einen Google-Account zum Melden eines issue oder feature-requests anlegen und ggf. bestimmte individuelle Anpassungen selbst implementieren)


----------



## Fate T.H (26. Januar 2010)

xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> moin,
> ich benutze keinen passkey und bekomme trotzdem nen a3er? naja lieber aufhören rumzun00ben hier^^.



No 10 A2/A3 Core-Wu´s with a Passkey = You will only earn Basepoints no Bonuspoints.

No discussion 


Hier gelten die gleichen Regeln wie bei den Big-WU:
- 10 A2/A3 WU durchgekaut mit gültigen Passkey im Klient
- min. 80% der zugeteilten WU´s müssen erfolgreich zurück gesendet werden
- Die WU muss innerhalb der bevorzugten Deadline abgegeben werden.


----------



## mattinator (26. Januar 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Nicht nur, dass er schlechte ppd gibt (so um 1100 anstelle der "üblichen" rund 1850 ppd) sondern er reisst auch den GPU-Clienten mächtig runter (etwa auf die Hälfte der üblichen ppd)





Muschkote schrieb:


> Hm, dass runterreissen des GPU-Clienten kann  ich nicht bestätigen.





xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> gp client  lief locker neben her.



Wenn *Muschkote *auch eine AMD Grafik zum Falten nutzt, schätze ich, der Drop bertifft die NVIDIA GPU's, da *Bumblebee *und ich scheinbar mit NVIDIA und *xXxatrush1987 *mit ADM faltet.


----------



## sentinel1 (26. Januar 2010)

Meine NVIDIA - Karte rechnet ähnlich schnell wie immer, je % ca. 1 Minute 15 Sekunden zusätzlich zum A3.


----------



## sentinel1 (26. Januar 2010)

Bringt es denn was die Priorität auch hoch oder gar Echtzeit zu setzen?


----------



## Bumblebee (26. Januar 2010)

Interessante (und letzlich nicht schlüssige) Antworten
Scheinbar gibt es da noch andere Faktoren die eine Rolle spielen

Natürlich, mit dem Hochsetzen der GPU-Priority kann man - zumindest zum Teil - sicherlich den "Drop" abfangen
Das geht dann aber wieder auf Kosten der CPU-ppd

Ich denke einfach, dass offenbar die A3's zu (CPU-)fordernd sind um auf einem "normalen" System zu laufen
Klar ist für mich, dass ich da noch weiter "forsche" - ich halte euch über allfallige Erkenntnisse auf den Laufenden


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (26. Januar 2010)

jo kann die aussage von bumblebee bestätigen, hab mal gpu client beendet(bringt eh kaum punkte) und nun ist der smp client wie auf den screeny ersichtlich auch gut 6600ppd geklettert.

auch scheint der a3 core ziemlich speicher aktiv(net hungrig bei 100mb arbeitsatz) zu sein, und gut mit viel takt zu gehen.
das würde dann auch meine 6600ppd erklären während bumblebees qx6700 nur um die 1100hatte.
aber da könnte man jetzt viel vermuten, bin  gespannt wie die I7 da abgehen, die ja gut takt haben und nen schnellen integrierten speichercontroller.

ich lass wohl mal über der nacht falten, freut sich das team(pcgh FTW!) und ich fördere die elektronen migration in meiner cpu.(aber 50°C sollten doch ok sein oder?^^)

mfg


----------



## Fate T.H (26. Januar 2010)

@Bumblebee

Der A3-Core ist sowieso ein geheimniss denn wie ich sehe in meinem Taskmanager startet der kleine ganze 12 Threads bei mir  
9 würde ich ja verstehen 8 für die Kerne + 1 Mainthread zum steuern.


@xXxatrush1987

Core i7 @ 3,9GHz = p6015 -> ~3600 Credits , ~17000 PPD , Frametime 3min. 8sek.


----------



## sentinel1 (26. Januar 2010)

So läuft es bei mir: 
- derzeit arbeite aber auch ein wenig mit dem Rechner nebenbei
- Prio: normal
- und GPU - client

[21:24:16] Core required: FahCore_a3.exe
[21:24:16] Core found.
[21:24:16] Working on queue slot 01 [January 26 21:24:16 UTC]
[21:24:16] + Working ...
[21:24:16]
[21:24:16] *------------------------------*
[21:24:16] Folding@Home Gromacs SMP Core
[21:24:16] Version 2.14 (Dec 16, 2009)
[21:24:16]
[21:24:16] Preparing to commence simulation
[21:24:16] - Looking at optimizations...
[21:24:16] - Files status OK
[21:24:17] - Expanded 1798873 -> 2078149 (decompressed 115.5 percent)
[21:24:17] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=1798873 data_size=20
78149, decompressed_data_size=2078149 diff=0
[21:24:17] - Digital signature verified
[21:24:17]
[21:24:17] Project: 6012 (Run 0, Clone 297, Gen 1)
[21:24:17]
[21:24:17] Assembly optimizations on if available.
[21:24:17] Entering M.D.
[21:24:22] Using Gromacs checkpoints
[21:24:23] Resuming from checkpoint
[21:24:23] Verified work/wudata_01.log
[21:24:23] Verified work/wudata_01.trr
[21:24:23] Verified work/wudata_01.edr
[21:24:23] Completed 258160 out of 500000 steps  (51%)
[21:25:42] Completed 260000 out of 500000 steps  (52%)
[21:29:22] Completed 265000 out of 500000 steps  (53%)
[21:32:39] Completed 270000 out of 500000 steps  (54%)
[21:36:06] Completed 275000 out of 500000 steps  (55%)
[21:39:41] Completed 280000 out of 500000 steps  (56%)
[21:43:00] Completed 285000 out of 500000 steps  (57%)
[21:46:17] Completed 290000 out of 500000 steps  (58%)
[21:49:41] Completed 295000 out of 500000 steps  (59%)
[21:53:05] Completed 300000 out of 500000 steps  (60%)
[21:56:26] Completed 305000 out of 500000 steps  (61%)
[21:59:35] Completed 310000 out of 500000 steps  (62%)
[22:02:47] Completed 315000 out of 500000 steps  (63%)
[22:06:05] Completed 320000 out of 500000 steps  (64%)
[22:09:23] Completed 325000 out of 500000 steps  (65%)


----------



## mattinator (26. Januar 2010)

sentinel1 schrieb:


> Meine NVIDIA - Karte rechnet ähnlich schnell wie immer, je % ca. 1 Minute 15 Sekunden zusätzlich zum A3.



Wenn Du HT an hast und CPU-SMP mit 4 Kernen falten lässt, fangen evtl. die HT-Cores den GPU-Drop ab.



sentinel1 schrieb:


> Bringt es denn was die Priorität auch hoch oder  gar Echtzeit zu setzen?



Wessen Priorität, der CPU-SMP-Client-Cores ? Echtzeit würde ich nicht machen, verschlechtert wahrscheinlich die Reaktionszeit des Systems merklich.


----------



## sentinel1 (27. Januar 2010)

@mattinator 

Bei mir falten alle 8 log. Kerne bei Prio. hoch vom CPU - client, die Reaktionszeit bei hoch unerträglich. 
GPU - client Prio. ist hoch und belanglos für die Reaktionszeit des Rechners.

GPU - client Auszug, derzeit ohne OC:
[23:01:46] Completed 76%
[23:02:43] Completed 77%
[23:03:40] Completed 78%
[23:04:36] Completed 79%
[23:05:33] Completed 80%
[23:06:30] Completed 81%


----------



## mattinator (27. Januar 2010)

sentinel1 schrieb:


> @mattinator
> 
> Bei mir falten alle 8 log. Kerne bei Prio. hoch vom CPU - client, die Reaktionszeit bei hoch unerträglich.
> GPU - client Prio. ist hoch und belanglos für die Reaktionszeit des Rechners.
> ...



Ja wie erwartet, wenn man für die Cores der GPU-Clients (bei NVIDIA-GPU's) die Priorität auf "Hoch" setzt, wird deren Drop scheinbar abgefangen. Da diese in Summe ohnehin relativ wenig CPU-Last erzeugen, da CUDA ziemlich effizient mit den Shader-Einheiten läuft, ist der dadurch für die CPU erzeugte Drop relativ gering und dem GPU-Clients bringt es trotzdem einen Vorteil.


----------



## CrashStyle (27. Januar 2010)

So schauts grad bei mir aus, hoffe ich bekomme mit dem VMware Player auch bald ne A3 Project:


----------



## Muschkote (27. Januar 2010)

@mattinator

Nein, bei mir kommt nur *NVIDIA*-Hardware zum Einsatz. 
Und beide Clienten laufen mit Priorität *niedrig*.


----------



## sentinel1 (27. Januar 2010)

Also die GPU - Auslastung ist hier lächerlich, bei 1888er WU und mit Prio hoch stockt der Rechner ab und an, als ob es über die CPU läuft!? 
Das Spulenfiepen tritt nur noch sporadisch ca. alle 15s auf, siehe Peeks im Diagramm.

Hab auch neugestartet ohne Übertaktung, immer gleich, der client läuft auch sehr langsam an. 

Ohne CPU - client geht es schneller, aber nicht wie am Anfang in Kombination.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Argead (27. Januar 2010)

Die Auslastung hat ich auch bei ner 1888er, deshalb bin ich wieder auf 353er und 758 zurückgegangen, bei denen ist die Auslastung immer so bei 95%.


----------



## sentinel1 (27. Januar 2010)

In Verbindung mit dem VM - Ware Client hatte ich bei 1888er auch 95% - Auslastung, also ne ETA von 5 -6 Stunden.


----------



## Henninges (27. Januar 2010)

die 1888er hatten schon immer diese merkwürdige auslastung, vielleicht um die hardware zu schonen, da es die bis dato "grösste" wu für eine gpu ist und am längsten gefaltet werden muss...


----------



## nfsgame (27. Januar 2010)

Alsooo: Ich hab nen Q6700 und ne 9800GT falten, ich glaube das "Gerüst" ähnelt sehr dem von Bumblebee. Die CPU macht mit Priorität auf "Normal" (Standart ist Niedrig) knapp 5500-6000(HFM.NET-)ppd, die GPU (Priorität auf "Hoch") mit ner 353er Unit an die 6000ppd.


----------



## mattinator (27. Januar 2010)

Argead schrieb:


> Die Auslastung hat ich auch bei ner 1888er, deshalb bin ich wieder auf 353er und 758 zurückgegangen, bei denen ist die Auslastung immer so bei 95%.



Was bedeutet "bin ich wieder auf 353er und 758 zurückgegangen" ? Bist Du durch Anpassung der Konfiguration die 1888er Projekte losgeworden ?


----------



## Muschkote (27. Januar 2010)

Das würde mich auch interessieren. 

Die 1888er und die 472er (exakt 1/4 von den grossen), sind der Grund warum es sinnvoll sein "kann", 2 Clienten auf einer GPU falten zu lassen. Weil eben nur diese beiden WUs jeweils einzeln die GPU nicht komplett auslasten. Mehr als 512MB VRam sollte man allerdings mitbringen, sonnst kann es öfters zu Fehlern kommen.


----------



## sentinel1 (27. Januar 2010)

Also zusammen mit dem VM - client rannte die 1888er WU in 5 bis 6 Stunden ohne Mucken durch.

Derzeit nutze ich den tray gpu - client.


----------



## Argead (27. Januar 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Was bedeutet "bin ich wieder auf 353er und 758 zurückgegangen" ? Bist Du durch Anpassung der Konfiguration die 1888er Projekte losgeworden ?



genau das bedeutet das. Ich hab die Größe auf normal und advmethods wieder weggemacht und ich bekomm jetzt nur noch diese 758er und 353er


----------



## mattinator (27. Januar 2010)

sentinel1 schrieb:


> Also zusammen mit dem VM - client rannte die 1888er WU in 5 bis 6 Stunden ohne Mucken durch.
> 
> Derzeit nutze ich den tray gpu - client.



Laufen tun die 1888er WU bei mir auch ohne Probleme, wie alle anderen auch. Ist nur ein Unterschied, ob die GPU-Clients ca. 8500 oder 9500 PPD machen. Da nehme ich doch lieber die 9500 PPD.



Argead schrieb:


> genau das bedeutet das. Ich hab die Größe auf  normal und advmethods wieder weggemacht und ich bekomm jetzt nur noch  diese 758er und 353er



Danke für die Info, werde ich mal probieren.

Edit: Habe ich ja schon so konfiguriert, bekomme trotzdem immer wieder die 1888er. Ist GPU-Tray-Client, doch das hat wohl keine Bedeutung, oder ?


----------



## Argead (27. Januar 2010)

Also ich hab den Konsolen-client. Keine Ahnung ob das irgendeine Auswirkung hat.


----------



## sentinel1 (27. Januar 2010)

So, will bald mal Sidux amd64 mit F@h testen, mal schauen ob das rockt.


----------



## Fate T.H (27. Januar 2010)

Laut Folding Forum soll diesmal der Windows Klient performanter sein als sein Linux gegenstück.
Faszinierenderweise soll auch die performance in einer VM auch schlechter sein des A3-Core ggü. einer nativen ausführung.



Leute wenn ihr HFM.net benutzt zum aufpassen dann schaltet in den Optionen um von L3F auf All Frames
da allen anschein nach der Creditbonus durch eine gemittelte Framtime berechnet wird bei Stanford.
L3F verfälscht das ergebniss wenn ihr also schwankende Frametimes habt wegen nebenherbenutzung des Rechners.


----------



## mattinator (27. Januar 2010)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Laut Folding Forum soll diesmal der Windows Klient performanter sein als sein Linux gegenstück.



Kann ich bestätigen, Q9550 mit 4 Kernen, ungefähr gleiche geringe Benutzung von Windows (Werte aus HFM.NET):


Windows: Avg. Time / Frame : 00:07:26 - 4.389,9 PPD
Linux-VM: Avg. Time / Frame : 00:08:26 - 3.632,7 PPD



AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Leute wenn ihr HFM.net benutzt zum aufpassen dann schaltet in den  Optionen um von L3F auf All Frames
> da allen anschein nach der Creditbonus durch eine gemittelte Framtime  berechnet wird bei Stanford.
> L3F verfälscht das ergebniss wenn ihr also schwankende Frametimes habt  wegen nebenherbenutzung des Rechners.



Danke für den Tip, die PPD des A3-Core sacken bei "Nebenherbenutzung" doch recht schnell ab.


----------



## Fate T.H (27. Januar 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Windows: Avg. Time / Frame : 00:07:26 - 4.389,9 PPD
> Linux-VM: Avg. Time / Frame : 00:08:26 - 3.632,7 PPD



Okay hier müsste man jetzt nen vergleich haben mit einem nativen Linux denn bei einer VM kommt
ja noch der CPU-Overhead dazu der durch das VM Programm entsteht so performant es auch sein mag.


----------



## sentinel1 (27. Januar 2010)

Bisher rannte der gpu - client neben der linux - vm wie blöd, aber nun nicht mehr so recht, ich wollte ma schauen, was ein natives Linux bringt.


----------



## TECRIDER (27. Januar 2010)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Okay hier müsste man jetzt nen vergleich haben mit einem nativen Linux denn bei einer VM kommt
> ja noch der CPU-Overhead dazu der durch das VM Programm entsteht so performant es auch sein mag.


 
Da würde ich gerne dazu beitragen. Leider habe ich jedoch auf keinem der Linux Rechner kein HFM.net oder Fahmon mehr installiert. 

Gibt es das HFM.net auch für Linux???


----------



## mattinator (27. Januar 2010)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Okay hier müsste man jetzt nen vergleich haben  mit einem nativen Linux denn bei einer VM kommt
> ja noch der CPU-Overhead dazu der durch das VM Programm entsteht so  performant es auch sein mag.



Könnte ich sicher mit einer Knoppix-Live-DVD mal testen. Muss mir nur noch überlegen, ob ich so lange auf mein Windows verzichten kann. Allerdings ist das dann sicher wieder sehr stark vom Linux-Kernel und der Distribution abhängig, so dass die Knoppix-Werte auch nicht direkt vergleichbar sind.



TECRIDER schrieb:


> Da würde ich gerne dazu beitragen. Leider habe ich jedoch auf keinem der Linux Rechner kein HFM.net oder Fahmon mehr installiert.
> 
> Gibt es das HFM.net auch für Linux???



Könnte sein, dass es unter der Linux-Wine läuft (Windows-Emulation für Linux). Oder so hier: How To: Install HFM.NET in Ubuntu Linux - hfm-net | Google Groups .


----------



## Fate T.H (27. Januar 2010)

Nimm das gleiche HFM.net wie immer 
Musst nur schauen das du min. "Mono 2.4" installiert hast auf Linux.


@mattinator

Richtig der ein oder andere Kernel ist tierischer Bull**** in bezug auf performance.


----------



## sentinel1 (27. Januar 2010)

Bei Linux luppt es irgendwie .... anders !  
Ist vermutlich erst ein Test oder ein Cheat, keine Ahnung.

[21:36:12] Verifying core Core_a3.fah...
[21:36:12] Signature is VALID
[21:36:12] 
[21:36:12] Trying to unzip core FahCore_a3.exe
[21:36:13] Decompressed FahCore_a3.exe (5183224 bytes) successfully
[21:36:13] + Core successfully engaged
[21:36:25] 
[21:36:25] + Processing work unit
[21:36:25] Core required: FahCore_a3.exe
[21:36:25] Core found.
[21:36:25] Working on queue slot 02 [January 27 21:36:25 UTC]
[21:36:25] + Working ...
[21:36:25] 
[21:36:25] *------------------------------*
[21:36:25] Folding@Home Gromacs SMP Core
[21:36:25] Version 2.13 (Tue Aug 18 18:28:33 CEST 2009)
[21:36:25] 
[21:36:25] Preparing to commence simulation
[21:36:25] - Looking at optimizations...
[21:36:25] - Created dyn
[21:36:25] - Files status OK
[21:36:25] - Expanded 4298265 -> 10427873 (decompressed 242.6 percent)
[21:36:25] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=4298265 data_size=10427873, decompressed_data_size=10427873 diff=0
[21:36:25] - Digital signature verified
[21:36:25] 
[21:36:25] Project: 6011 (Run 0, Clone 2, Gen 51)
[21:36:25] 
[21:36:25] Assembly optimizations on if available.
[21:36:25] Entering M.D.
Starting 8 threads
NNODES=8, MYRANK=4, HOSTNAME=thread #4
NNODES=8, MYRANK=7, HOSTNAME=thread #7
NNODES=8, MYRANK=6, HOSTNAME=thread #6
NNODES=8, MYRANK=2, HOSTNAME=thread #2
NNODES=8, MYRANK=3, HOSTNAME=thread #3
NNODES=8, MYRANK=0, HOSTNAME=thread #0
NNODES=8, MYRANK=1, HOSTNAME=thread #1
NNODES=8, MYRANK=5, HOSTNAME=thread #5
Reading file work/wudata_02.tpr, VERSION 4.0.99_development_20090605 (single precision)
Making 3D domain decomposition 2 x 2 x 2
starting mdrun 'IBX in water'
260000 steps,    520.0 ps (continuing from step 255000,    510.0 ps).
[21:36:32] Completed 0 out of 5000 steps  (0%)

NOTE: Turning on dynamic load balancing

[21:36:36] Completed 50 out of 5000 steps  (1%)
[21:36:39] Completed 100 out of 5000 steps  (2%)
[21:36:42] Completed 150 out of 5000 steps  (3%)
[21:36:45] Completed 200 out of 5000 steps  (4%)
[21:36:48] Completed 250 out of 5000 steps  (5%)
[21:36:52] Completed 300 out of 5000 steps  (6%)
[21:36:55] Completed 350 out of 5000 steps  (7%)
[21:36:58] Completed 400 out of 5000 steps  (8%)
[21:37:01] Completed 450 out of 5000 steps  (9%)
[21:37:04] Completed 500 out of 5000 steps  (10%)
[21:37:08] Completed 550 out of 5000 steps  (11%)
[21:37:12] Completed 600 out of 5000 steps  (12%)
[21:37:15] Completed 650 out of 5000 steps  (13%)
[21:37:18] Completed 700 out of 5000 steps  (14%)
[21:37:21] Completed 750 out of 5000 steps  (15%)
[21:37:25] Completed 800 out of 5000 steps  (16%)
[21:37:28] Completed 850 out of 5000 steps  (17%)
[21:37:31] Completed 900 out of 5000 steps  (18%)
[21:37:35] Completed 950 out of 5000 steps  (19%)
[21:37:39] Completed 1000 out of 5000 steps  (20%)
[21:37:42] Completed 1050 out of 5000 steps  (21%)
[21:37:46] Completed 1100 out of 5000 steps  (22%)
[21:37:49] Completed 1150 out of 5000 steps  (23%)
[21:37:53] Completed 1200 out of 5000 steps  (24%)
[21:37:57] Completed 1250 out of 5000 steps  (25%)
[21:38:00] Completed 1300 out of 5000 steps  (26%)
[21:38:05] Completed 1350 out of 5000 steps  (27%)
[21:38:09] Completed 1400 out of 5000 steps  (28%)
[21:38:12] Completed 1450 out of 5000 steps  (29%)
[21:38:15] Completed 1500 out of 5000 steps  (30%)
[21:38:19] Completed 1550 out of 5000 steps  (31%)
[21:38:22] Completed 1600 out of 5000 steps  (32%)
[21:38:26] Completed 1650 out of 5000 steps  (33%)
[21:38:29] Completed 1700 out of 5000 steps  (34%)
[21:38:32] Completed 1750 out of 5000 steps  (35%)
[21:38:35] Completed 1800 out of 5000 steps  (36%)
[21:38:39] Completed 1850 out of 5000 steps  (37%)
[21:38:43] Completed 1900 out of 5000 steps  (38%)
[21:38:47] Completed 1950 out of 5000 steps  (39%)
[21:38:50] Completed 2000 out of 5000 steps  (40%)
[21:38:54] Completed 2050 out of 5000 steps  (41%)
[21:38:57] Completed 2100 out of 5000 steps  (42%)


 DynamicWrapper: Finished Work Unit: sleep=10000
[21:42:21] 
[21:42:21] Finished Work Unit:
[21:42:21] - Reading up to 3523512 from "work/wudata_02.trr": Read 3523512
[21:42:21] trr file hash check passed.
[21:42:21] edr file hash check passed.
[21:42:21] logfile size: 20541
[21:42:21] Leaving Run
[21:42:25] - Writing 3548797 bytes of core data to disk...
[21:42:25]   ... Done.

[21:44:01] - Shutting down core
[21:44:01] 
[21:44:01] Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
[21:44:15] CoreStatus = 64 (100)
[21:44:15] Sending work to server
[21:44:15] Project: 6011 (Run 0, Clone 2, Gen 51)


[21:44:15] + Attempting to send results [January 27 21:44:15 UTC]

[21:45:10] + Results successfully sent


----------



## sentinel1 (27. Januar 2010)

Ok, es war ein Speedtest! 
Toll und nun lädt er den A2 - Core runter.

[21:51:21] Completed 4950 out of 5000 steps  (99%)
[21:51:24] Completed 5000 out of 5000 steps  (100%)

Writing final coordinates.

 Average load imbalance: 1.1 %
 Part of the total run time spent waiting due to load imbalance: 0.8 %
 Steps where the load balancing was limited by -rdd, -rcon and/or -dds: X 0 % Y 0 % Z 0 %


	Parallel run - timing based on wallclock.

               NODE (s)   Real (s)      (%)      Time:
                333.923    333.923    100.0   5:33
                         (Mnbf/s)   (GFlops)   (ns/day)  (hour/ns)
Performance:    774.842     32.556      2.588      9.274


----------



## Fate T.H (27. Januar 2010)

Nein ist kein Speedtest das p6011 hatte ich heute mittag auch schonmal
mit "-smp 4" hatte ich ne Frametime von 7sek. dafür bringt die WU auch nur 40 Credits. ^^


----------



## nfsgame (28. Januar 2010)

Hab ich jetzt auch bekommen LOL .


----------



## CrashStyle (28. Januar 2010)

ca. 17000PPD net schlecht oder?^^


----------



## Fate T.H (28. Januar 2010)

Joar is net übel aber du hast die falschen Mhz werte angegeben bei deinen Grafikkarten.
Bei ATI gibt man dort den GPU-Takt an und bei Nvidia Karten den Shadertakt 

17k PPD schaffe ich auch ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrashStyle (28. Januar 2010)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Joar is net übel aber du hast die falschen Mhz werte angegeben bei deinen Grafikkarten.
> Bei ATI gibt man dort den GPU-Takt an und bei Nvidia Karten den Shadertakt
> 
> 17k PPD schaffe ich auch ^^
> ...




Oh dankeschön warum sagt das den keiner^^


----------



## Fate T.H (28. Januar 2010)

Hmm vielleicht weil se dachten das du es weist das hierfür die Shader genutzt werden ergo gibt man den Shadertakt an.


----------



## nfsgame (28. Januar 2010)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Oh dankeschön warum sagt das den keiner^^


Weil es selbstverständlich ist .


----------



## CrashStyle (28. Januar 2010)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Hmm vielleicht weil se dachten das du es weist das hierfür die Shader genutzt werden ergo gibt man den Shadertakt an.





nfsgame schrieb:


> Weil es selbstverständlich ist .



Entschuldigt bitte meine unwissenheit^^


----------



## Fate T.H (28. Januar 2010)

Wenn du ganz lieb bist werden wir über eine Bestrafung mal hinweg sehen


----------



## CrashStyle (28. Januar 2010)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Wenn du ganz lieb bist werden wir über eine Bestrafung mal hinweg sehen



Danke aber das ist zu gütig^^


----------



## Empirelord (28. Januar 2010)

Bestrafung wäre dann 1nen Tag auf deinen Account folden oder was?


----------



## Fate T.H (28. Januar 2010)

Nö für bewegung dort kann ich schon ganz alleine sorgen


----------



## Empirelord (28. Januar 2010)

Ich aber nicht, bzw nicht in ausreichendem Unfang.

Hey, wer will nicht mal eben so 17000 Punkte haben?


----------



## steffen0278 (28. Januar 2010)

Ja,ja Subaru. "Ich falte erstmal nicht mehr"
Und nu? 6000PPD, na für "nicht falten" ganz schön viel. Hast wohl Angst das ich wieder ran komme, wa


----------



## Henninges (28. Januar 2010)

"...konkurrenz belebt das geschäft..."


----------



## steffen0278 (28. Januar 2010)

dann muß meine GraKa wohl Überstunden machen lassen.


----------



## Fate T.H (28. Januar 2010)

Empirelord schrieb:


> Ich aber nicht, bzw nicht in ausreichendem Unfang.
> 
> Hey, wer will nicht mal eben so 17000 Punkte haben?



Gibt es sicher den einen oder anderen der sie nicht haben möchte.



steffen0278 schrieb:


> Ja,ja Subaru. "Ich falte erstmal nicht mehr"
> Und nu? 6000PPD, na für "nicht falten" ganz schön viel. Hast wohl Angst das ich wieder ran komme, wa



Eigentlich hatte ich auch nicht vor mehr dauer zu falten im grunde teste ich auch nur den SMP2.
Hoffe Stanford beeilt sich die BigAdv für Windows bereit zu stellen möchte nämlich wissen
ob sich meine befürchtungen bewahrheiten oder nicht was den RAM verbrauch angehen wird.



Henninges schrieb:


> "...konkurrenz belebt das geschäft..."



Gut gesagt Henninges! Da ist was wahres dran in den meisten fällen.


----------



## Henninges (28. Januar 2010)

zumindest scheint dieser satz noch gültigkeit zu besitzen...kaum rauscht der eine mit "watweissichwievielen" ppd an einem anderen vorbei, schon fühlt dieser sich "genötigt" es dem anderen gleich zu tun...positiv wie ich finde, und gut für stanford ist es in jedem falle...


----------



## Fate T.H (28. Januar 2010)

Hmm aber auch nur in begrenzten Dimensionen denn ich würde mir sicherlich nicht
nen x-ten PC hinstellen mit Monster-Hardware drin nur um PPD zu machen.
Dafür ist mir das Geld und die Zeit echt zu schade.


----------



## steffen0278 (28. Januar 2010)

so siehts aus.
ich will nur nicht in die top 100 abrutschen
bißchen vorsprung bis P80, dann reichts wieder für n halbes Jahr


----------



## Henninges (28. Januar 2010)

hehehehehe... 

genau so hab ich auch mal gedacht, und wurde, genau um diese erfahrung reicher...stimme euch also voll und ganz zu...


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (28. Januar 2010)

Ich habe mir jetzt mal einen Passkey geholt und meine Clients entsprechend konfiguriert. Ich freue mich schon auf die ersten Bonuspunkte.


----------



## mattinator (28. Januar 2010)

Habe mal im Dump des neuen CPU-SMP-Clients "gestöbert" und ein paar neue (?) Optionen gefunden:



> --- Opening Log file [January 28 04:54:17 UTC]
> 
> 
> # Windows SMP Console Edition #################################################
> ...


Hängt vllt. gar nicht damit zusammen, aber jetzt habe ich ein Projekt 6020, das wieder nicht in der Projekt-Liste steht und durch HFM.NET nicht erkannt wird. Hatte von Euch schon jemand so eins ?


----------



## sentinel1 (28. Januar 2010)

Die 285er GTX flamt,

warum wird die cpu ppd nicht angezeigt?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fate T.H (28. Januar 2010)

Sag mal dein HFM.net isn bissl alt oder ? Sind mittlerweile bei 0.48 angelangt.


@matti

Die Flag "-bigbeta" werden wntweder noch aus der Zeit der A2-BigAdv stammen oder aus den kommenden A3-Bigadv.
Die Flag "-betateam" wird wohl genutzt von den Stanfordtestern.

Also beides nix für uns die nicht dazugehören.


----------



## sentinel1 (28. Januar 2010)

Wo kann man denn die neue Version downloaden?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (28. Januar 2010)

HIER

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## sentinel1 (28. Januar 2010)

Ok, Danke, jetzt funzt es.

Für meinen CPU - client (Windows) erhalte ich 6265 PPD, mit dem VM - client waren es über 12000 PPD, sollte ich doch lieber den wieder den VM - Client nutzen?


----------



## Fate T.H (28. Januar 2010)

Hast du in den Optionen von HFM.net die Bonusberechnung aktiviert weil kann
nicht sein das dein i7 weniger PPD mach wie meiner.


----------



## steffen0278 (28. Januar 2010)

wo aktiviere ich die Boni? hab auf AllFrames stehen

Edit: habs gefunden


----------



## Fate T.H (28. Januar 2010)

Edit -> Preferences -> Registerkarte Options -> Calculate Bonus Credits and PPD



/edit

ohho anscheinend hat Stanford zwei neue WU´s im umlauf gebracht.

Einmal von mattinator die P6020 und ich falte gerade die P6021.

6020	467.00 Credits kFactor 2.00
6021	476.00 Credits kFactor 2.10


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (28. Januar 2010)

Ich habe die Bonusberechnung atm ausgeschaltet, weil ich noch keinen Bonus kriege, dafür muss ich erstmal 10 A3-WUs mit Passkey falten (bzw. hätte das zu VM/A2-Zeiten tun sollen). Wenn ich die 10 WUs habe, schalte ich die Bonusberechnung wieder ein.


----------



## mattinator (28. Januar 2010)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> ohho anscheinend hat Stanford zwei neue WU´s im umlauf gebracht.
> 
> Einmal von mattinator die P6020 und ich falte gerade die P6021.
> 
> ...



So'n M..., wieso bekommst Du für die 6021 mehr Credits *und* einen höheren kFaktor ? Jaja, ich weiß, ein Q955o@Stock ist halt kein i7 920@OC.


----------



## sentinel1 (28. Januar 2010)

@Am-Subaru

Jetzt zeigt hfm.net bei 76% eine PPD von 7161 an.  Bonus ist an.


----------



## Empirelord (28. Januar 2010)

Mit meinem Q8200@2,933Ghz habe ich sofort eine 6021 gekriegt, nur leider habe ich noch keinen Bonus für die Dinger.


----------



## Fate T.H (28. Januar 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> So'n M..., wieso bekommst Du für die 6021 mehr Credits *und* einen höheren kFaktor ? Jaja, ich weiß, ein Q955o@Stock ist halt kein i7 920@OC.



Naja das ich die 6021 erhalten habe is wohl purer zufall gewesen das hat nix mit der CPU zu tun 



sentinel1 schrieb:


> @Am-Subaru
> 
> Jetzt zeigt hfm.net bei 76% eine PPD von 7161 an.  Bonus ist an.



Also irgendwas stimmt da gewaltig nicht bei dir denn das sind die genaueren werte von mir laut HFM.net :

Project ID: 6014
Core: GRO-A3
Credit: 484
Frames: 100

Name: Core i7 Win
Path: C:\Program Files (x86)\Folding@Home Windows SMP Client V1.01\
Number of Frames Observed: 202

Min. Time / Frame : 00:02:59 - 18.218,9 PPD
Avg. Time / Frame : 00:03:04 - 17.481,3 PPD

Die Flags für mein F@H Klient sind "-local -smp 8 -verbosity 7 -bigadv" erzeugt eine 100% Last bei mir.
Hast du außer den GPU Klient sonst noch irgendwas am rennen was CPU Last erzeugt ?


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (28. Januar 2010)

Was bedeutet die Zahl hinter dem -smp-Flag? Anzahl Threads? Ich habe nur -smp gesetzt, ohne Zahl, und habe 100% CPU-Auslastung.


----------



## Fate T.H (28. Januar 2010)

Normal sollte der Klient es selber erkennen aber durch die Zahl hinter dem "-smp [Kernzahl]" sagste ihm explizit "nimm das du Sklave"


----------



## mattinator (28. Januar 2010)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Was bedeutet die Zahl hinter dem -smp-Flag? Anzahl Threads? Ich habe nur -smp gesetzt, ohne Zahl, und habe 100% CPU-Auslastung.



Korrekt, hier die Meldung bei Start des CPU-SMP-Clients mit Option -help:



> Use symmetric multiprocessing with n cores.



Im Standard scheint er für jeden verfügbare Prozessor-Kern einen Thread zu starten.


----------



## Empirelord (28. Januar 2010)

Kleine Frage am Rande: HFM.net sagt mir für meine CPU, bei Benutzung von 3 Kernen einen Score von 2000 voraus, dass klingt mir allerdings etwas suspeckt, da nfsgame anscheinend 5000ppd hat, und AMs i7 ja nicht 8mal so schnell ist wie meine cpu. Andererseits habe ich in einem anderen Forum gelesen, dass das ein ganz guter Wert für einen Q8200 sei.


----------



## sentinel1 (28. Januar 2010)

@AB-Subaru

Ich hab das mal abgeändert, wird vermutlich erst bei der nächsten WU greifen.
Zusätzlich habe ich noch -advmethods.

Wie gesagt, die VM-linux machte schlappe 12+ kPPD, damals hatte ich aber ne bigadv am Start, eventuell liegt es daran. Und das ohne Bonus - Einrechnung.


----------



## Fate T.H (28. Januar 2010)

Empirelord schrieb:


> Kleine Frage am Rande: HFM.net sagt mir für meine CPU, bei Benutzung von 3 Kernen einen Score von 2000 voraus, dass klingt mir allerdings etwas suspeckt, da nfsgame anscheinend 5000ppd hat, und AMs i7 ja nicht 8mal so schnell ist wie meine cpu. Andererseits habe ich in einem anderen Forum gelesen, dass das ein ganz guter Wert für einen Q8200 sei.



Öhm was sollte denn da suspekt vorkommen das du mit nur 3 Kernen und niedrigeren Takt weniger PPD machst als nfsgame oO
Was den i7 angeht bedenke bitte auch das dieser anders aufgebaut ist als die Vorgänger
sprich IMC, besser im SSE, weitaus höher getaktet ist und auch 8 Threads knabert.
Das konnte man schon gut sehen beim BigAdv crunschen wenn man mit den BIOS Settings hantierte das dieser stark damit skalierte.



sentinel1 schrieb:


> @AB-Subaru
> 
> Ich hab das mal abgeändert, wird vermutlich erst bei der nächsten WU greifen.
> Zusätzlich habe ich noch -advmethods.
> ...



Öhm ich hoffe du hast nicht -bigadv und -advmethods zeitgleich in der zeile stehen weil das eine das andere ausschließt.

Ja die BigAdv stehen nach wie vor an der spitze der PPD aber mal abwarten bist du die nächste WU faltest.


----------



## sentinel1 (29. Januar 2010)

Jetzt ist meine PPD bei CPU auch 18k.


----------



## RonRonsen (29. Januar 2010)

Grüße...@Sentinel ... Wie 18K?


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (29. Januar 2010)

auch wenn ich net sentinel1 bin, aber mein gesunder menschenverstand  sagt mir das dafür der smp2 client und der core I7@ 4ghz verantwortlich sind.
hättest du ein paar seiten zurückgelesen hättest du auch schon andere werte für den I7 gefunden (z.b. 17000ppd).
auch mein rechen zwerg an phenom 2 macht 6400ppd@ 3,4GHz und 7560ppd@3,7GHz.

mfg


----------



## Empirelord (29. Januar 2010)

Heißt das die Punktzahl bei den Bonus WU steigt quadratisch mit der Leistung(mehr WU/day, more Bonus)?
Dann ist klar, dass ich mit meinem Q8200 deutlich weniger ppd mache als ihr.

Wer Avatar gesehen hat, weiß was ich fluche:
Oel scaun!
Kiyevam.


----------



## Crymes (29. Januar 2010)

Hallo, hab mal ne Frage.
(Wie) kann ich im Nachhinein ein Passwort ifür den F@H Account erstellen?


----------



## Galakt0r (29. Januar 2010)

Folding@Home


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (29. Januar 2010)

Ich habe nach dem Passkey gegoogelt und bin dabei auf eine lesenswerte Hilfeseite gestoßen.


----------



## euMelBeumel (29. Januar 2010)

Hiho wollte nur mal fragen, wie lange es dauert, bis man die Mail mit dem Key bekommt? (Bin es gewohnt immer gleich eine Nachricht zu bekommen^^)


----------



## nfsgame (29. Januar 2010)

An und füe sich knappe 5 Minuten .


----------



## sentinel1 (29. Januar 2010)

Also VM - Linux + Gpu - console war bisher am Besten.


----------



## euMelBeumel (29. Januar 2010)

@nfsgame: hmm hab bis jetzt noch nix

@sentinel1: stand in der News nicht, dass der neue Client überall gleich schnell ist? Aber sonst wäre ich auch für VM und GPU.


----------



## sentinel1 (29. Januar 2010)

Der GPU - client ist nach ein paar WU's quasi offline, eine ETA von 3 Tagen für ne kleine WU in Verbindung mit dem VM - client war es nicht so, da rannte der GPU - client ohne Probleme durch.


----------



## Empirelord (29. Januar 2010)

Bei mir kam die Mail nach 15sekunden.

Hat wer Lust mir nen paar 40 WU zu falten, damit ich auch Bonus kriege?


----------



## euMelBeumel (29. Januar 2010)

Hmm also ich habs jetzt nochmal versucht, auch mit ner anderen Adresse bekomme trotzdem keine Nachricht


----------



## Fate T.H (29. Januar 2010)

euMelBeumel ich schick dir mal was per PM


----------



## euMelBeumel (30. Januar 2010)

Jab danke, also hat sich erledigt dank AM-Subaru


----------



## The Master of MORARE (30. Januar 2010)

Juhuuu, Millionär, aber doppelt  .


----------



## sentinel1 (30. Januar 2010)

.. hab nen a1 - core bekommen, warum auch immmer.
Dieses hin und her nervt.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (30. Januar 2010)

Glückwunsch


----------



## mattinator (30. Januar 2010)

sentinel1 schrieb:


> .. hab nen a1 - core bekommen, warum auch immmer.
> Dieses hin und her nervt.



Da war ich wenigstens nicht der Einzige.


----------



## Fate T.H (30. Januar 2010)

sentinel1 schrieb:


> .. hab nen a1 - core bekommen, warum auch immmer.
> Dieses hin und her nervt.



Joar das wurd schon angeprangert im Folding Forum und das Statement dazu war folgender von kasson.



> Re: stop A1 units
> 
> by kasson » Fri Jan 29, 2010 5:02 pm
> We're working to prepare more A3 work units. More should appear in the coming days.




/edit

Sehe gerade das mindestens 1 neue WU gibt P6023 (475Credits kFactor 2.1) dann wird wohl P6022 nicht weit entfernt mehr sein.


----------



## Empirelord (30. Januar 2010)

Ich freue mich im Moment mehr über die ati Workunit (4754,477ppd) die erfreuliche 600ppd mehr macht auf meiner Karte.

Irgendwie Ironie des Schicksals, ihr die a3 WU mit Bonus falten kriegt manchmal a1 Cores und ich, der noch an den 10 WUs knabbert habseit Donnerstag mit 2PCs nur a3s bekommen.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (30. Januar 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Juhuuu, Millionär, aber doppelt  .



Glückwunsch, aber gib nicht alles auf einmal aus 


Was meint ihr, sollte ich meinen EEE-PC 1000H neben bei noch falten lassen auch wenn ich ihn als "Hauptrechner" nutze?
Wenn ja nur den Konsolen client, oder? SMP wird er die Deadlines bestimmt nicht schaffen. 


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Henninges (30. Januar 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Juhuuu, Millionär, aber doppelt  .


 
grats zur zweiten million...


----------



## The Master of MORARE (30. Januar 2010)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Glückwunsch


Dankeschön^^.


nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Glückwunsch, aber gib nicht alles auf einmal aus .
> Was meint ihr, sollte ich meinen EEE-PC 1000H neben bei noch falten lassen auch wenn ich ihn als "Hauptrechner" nutze?
> Wenn ja nur den Konsolen client, oder? SMP wird er die Deadlines bestimmt nicht schaffen.


Werd ich schon nicht .
Was ich allerdings an deiner Stelle machen würde, ist mal einen EEE-Falt-Temp-Check durchzuführen, die werden manchmal schon arg heiß und ich weiß nich wie lange das Material das wirklich wegsteckt. Außerdem kommts zu nem dicken Input-Lag beim browsen. Bei einem Singlecore-Clienten ruckeln Youtube-Videos schon etwas (hab ein N130 von Samsung, mit Atom N270).


Henninges schrieb:


> grats zur zweiten million...


Danke, aber wozu der Abwehrblick xDD.


----------



## Empirelord (30. Januar 2010)

Mein Atom macht overcocked in etwa 300ppd, die Deadlines schafft er aber nur bei single core.

Gratuliere zu 2ten Million.
Vielleicht schaffe ich es dieses Jahr ja noch zur 1.ten.


----------



## nfsgame (30. Januar 2010)

@The Master of MORARE: Glückwunsch, ich werd meine zweite Mille auch die nächsten Tage voll machen .


----------



## The Master of MORARE (30. Januar 2010)

Empirelord schrieb:


> Mein Atom macht overcocked in etwa 300ppd, die Deadlines schafft er aber nur bei single core.
> 
> Gratuliere zu 2ten Million.
> Vielleicht schaffe ich es dieses Jahr ja noch zur 1.ten.


Danke. Wie hoch hast du den denn über*räusper*t?


nfsgame schrieb:


> @The Master of MORARE: Glückwunsch, ich werd meine zweite Mille auch die nächsten Tage voll machen .


Oh, sehe gerade, dass ich die zweite Mille vor dir habe O.o. srs^^.


----------



## mattinator (30. Januar 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Juhuuu, Millionär, aber doppelt  .



Glückwunsch , wenn alles gut läuft, schaffe ich nächste Woche meine dritte.


----------



## Empirelord (30. Januar 2010)

von 1,6Ghz auf 1,8Ghz, ich weiß eigentlich ziemlich erbärmlich, nur hat der Netbooklüfter nicht mehr hergegeben. Aber ich bin ja hier sowieso, wenn ich eure Scores sehe nicht besonders gut im CPU-Client einrichten.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (30. Januar 2010)

Empirelord schrieb:


> von 1,6Ghz auf 1,8Ghz, ich weiß eigentlich ziemlich erbärmlich, nur hat der Netbooklüfter nicht mehr hergegeben. Aber ich bin ja hier sowieso, wenn ich eure Scores sehe nicht besonders gut im CPU-Client einrichten.



Taktet der sich im Idle auch noch automatisch herunter?


----------



## nfsgame (30. Januar 2010)

Ich hab da mal ne Frage an die i7-Bigadv-falter: Momentan hab ich im Hauptsystem ja nen Q6700 @ 3,42GHz @ 1,50000V und ne leicht übertaktete Geforce 9800GT/1024 (Rest seht ihr im Sysprofile). Würde nen übertakteter i7 ähnlich viel ziehen?


----------



## sentinel1 (30. Januar 2010)

Also mein I7@4,0GHz läuft mit max. 1,352 Volt VCore und ist ein alter C0/C1, die D0 brauchen noch viel weniger VCore und lassen sich meist besser takten. 
Bei Interesse verkaufe ich meinen.


----------



## nfsgame (30. Januar 2010)

Also mit "ziehen" meine ich den Stromverbrauch in Watt . Was braucht deiner (->PC) denn?


----------



## sentinel1 (30. Januar 2010)

Das kann ich leider nicht testen, allerdings ist bei den CPU's die VCore wohl entscheidend für den Verbrauch.

Ich müsste mir mal einen Verbrauchstester leihen, wobei meine 285er GTX OC am Meisten zieht.


----------



## RonRonsen (30. Januar 2010)

Von meiner Erfahrung her brauchen i7 weniger Spannung aber bissl mehr Stromstärke. Aber gerechtfertigt bei der Leistung. Schon Anhand der TDP sichtbar.


----------



## sentinel1 (30. Januar 2010)

.. hab erstmal aufgehört zu falten:
- gpu - client rechnet so gut wie gar nicht mehr
- cpu: nur noch A1 - Cores - egal ob windows oder linux


----------



## nfsgame (30. Januar 2010)

Was macht der GPU-Client denn? Wo spinnt er?


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (30. Januar 2010)

sentinel1 schrieb:


> cpu: nur noch A1 - Cores - egal ob windows oder linux


Hast du -advmethods gesetzt? Das darfst du auf keinen Fall vergessen.
Ich kriege nur A3-WUs, gerade vor wenigen Minuten wurde wieder eine heruntergeladen.


----------



## DesGrauens (30. Januar 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ich hab da mal ne Frage an die i7-Bigadv-falter: Momentan hab ich im Hauptsystem ja nen Q6700 @ 3,42GHz @ 1,50000V und ne leicht übertaktete Geforce 9800GT/1024 (Rest seht ihr im Sysprofile). Würde nen übertakteter i7 ähnlich viel ziehen?




falte zwar keine big wu´s (pc nicht lang genug an) cpu ist aber trotzdem zu 100% ausgelastet.
der i7 rennt mit 3,5ghz bei 1,23v core dazu ne 275gtx mit zwei klients, macht zusammen mit ausgeschalteten monitor ~345w.


----------



## The Ian (30. Januar 2010)

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Speicherkarten - Solid State Disk - PCI Express - Super Talent RAIDDrive GS PCIe SSD 1536 GB

wtf sag ich nur


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (30. Januar 2010)

Für reine Faltrechner würde ich 16GB-SSDs nehmen.


----------



## Bumblebee (30. Januar 2010)

Auch von mir noch ein verspätetes *GRATS* an den Master

Ich blicke gnädig auf dich hinunter


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (30. Januar 2010)

The Ian schrieb:


> ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Speicherkarten - Solid State Disk - PCI Express - Super Talent RAIDDrive GS PCIe SSD 1536 GB
> 
> wtf sag ich nur



holy s*it , über 1 GB/s read / write oO


----------



## nichtraucher91 (30. Januar 2010)

nicht das mich jemand hier vermisst, melde ich mich lieber ab. 
da ich mein C2D PC verkaufe bzw. zum teil schon verkauft habe, nutze ich nun mein EEE-PC als Hauptsystem. Für die Älteren unter uns: denkt mal zurück an PII Zeiten, also die von Intel  so komme ich mir hier vor. 
Heißt im Klartext nein ich verlasse euch nicht, aber kann unser Team vorerst nicht mehr unterstützen. 
Sobald ich mir mein Wunschlappy leisten kann, bin ich natürlich wieder dabei.


lh
Nichtraucher91


----------



## TECRIDER (30. Januar 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ich hab da mal ne Frage an die i7-Bigadv-falter: Momentan hab ich im Hauptsystem ja nen Q6700 @ 3,42GHz @ 1,50000V und ne leicht übertaktete Geforce 9800GT/1024 (Rest seht ihr im Sysprofile). Würde nen übertakteter i7 ähnlich viel ziehen?


 

Als ich das letzte mal mit einer GTS250 nnachgemessen habe war es ca. 260Watt.
Allerdings ist das nicht mehr Aktuell.


----------



## CrashStyle (30. Januar 2010)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Hast du -advmethods gesetzt? Das darfst du auf keinen Fall vergessen.
> Ich kriege nur A3-WUs, gerade vor wenigen Minuten wurde wieder eine heruntergeladen.



Hab bei mir das Howto SMP2 gemacht! Und als er startet hab ich auch gleich ne a3 wu bekommen nur nach einem neustart zog er ein a1 wu!?

# Windows SMP Console Edition #################################################
###############################################################################

                       Folding@Home Client Version 6.29

Folding@home - Main

###############################################################################
###############################################################################

Launch directory: C:\SMP
Executable: C:\SMP\Folding@home-Win32-x86.exe
Arguments: -smp -local -advmethods -forceasm 

Die parameter stimmen doch!


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (30. Januar 2010)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Hab bei mir das Howto SMP2 gemacht! Und als er startet hab ich auch gleich ne a3 wu bekommen nur nach einem neustart zog er ein a1 wu!?
> 
> # Windows SMP Console Edition #################################################
> ###############################################################################
> ...



Es ist anscheinend momentan eher Zufall ob man eine a1 oder eine a3 WU bekommt , zumindest am Anfang wenn es noch nicht genug a3 WUs gibt .


----------



## TECRIDER (31. Januar 2010)

Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> Es ist anscheinend momentan eher Zufall ob man eine a1 oder eine a3 WU bekommt , zumindest am Anfang wenn es noch nicht genug a3 WUs gibt .


 
Das ist richtig. Es ist Zufall. Meine erste war auch eine a1. Und die 2. ist jetzt auch eine a3.

Hier auch noch ein kleines Update.


----------



## Empirelord (31. Januar 2010)

So einen folding-PC hätte ich auch gerne.
Ist das nicht irgendwie krank, das ein i7 fast genauso ppd macht wie zwei 275?


----------



## The Master of MORARE (31. Januar 2010)

Empirelord schrieb:


> So einen folding-PC hätte ich auch gerne.
> Ist das nicht irgendwie krank, das ein i7 fast genauso ppd macht wie zwei 275?


Bald kommt ja der GPU3-Client  - wird dann zwar noch kranker was das System raus haut, aber immerhin stimmt das Verhältnis wieder xD.


----------



## Fate T.H (31. Januar 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Bald kommt ja der GPU3-Client  - wird dann zwar noch kranker was das System dann raus haut, aber immerhin stimmt das Verhältnis dann wieder xD.



Jo hast recht dann passt das verhältniss wieder aber auch nur solange der i7 keine BigAdv berechnet


----------



## Julian Kruck (31. Januar 2010)

Wow, hier gehts ja ganz schön rund...war jetz mal kurze zeit nicht mehr da und schon gibts nen neuen SMP-Clienten
und schon einige fragen jungs:
ich bekomm in meiner VM nur noch a1 projekte, keine a2 mehr...hängt dass mit dem neuen Clienten zusammen? gibt es den clienten auch für Linux oder sollte man den einfach unter windows laufen lassen? wie schauts mit PPD aus?


----------



## Fate T.H (31. Januar 2010)

Der Windows A3 soll laut Stanford und einigen user schneller sein als der Linux A3.

PPD stark abhängig von der CPU und Takt nur nutzte dann HFM.net zum überwachen da dieser in den Optionen die Funktion der Bonusberechnung hat.


----------



## klefreak (31. Januar 2010)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Der Windows A3 soll laut Stanford und einigen user schneller sein als der Linux A3.
> 
> PPD stark abhängig von der CPU und Takt nur nutzte dann HFM.net zum überwachen da dieser in den Optionen die Funktion der Bonusberechnung hat.




es gibt einen neuen A3 Core (2.15) welcher mehr ppd bei systemen bringt, welche auch noch zum arbeiten nebenher genutzt werden... der 2.13 bingt aber etwas mehr ppd bei folding only maschinen..

Folding Forum • View topic - Core a3 2.15 is Out

Upgrade des core' durch löschen des A3...


----------



## nfsgame (31. Januar 2010)

Hmm, da schau ich gleich mal, die release-Version des A3 lässt bei jeder neuen WU die Datenbanken auf meinem Server streiken (Timeout ).


----------



## Fate T.H (31. Januar 2010)

@klefreak

Jo schon lange gesehen das es neuere Version gibt abert trotzdem danke 
Aber für das arbeiten was ich meine da bringt ein neuer Core nix da bräuchte
ich schon so nen Board wie dieses schicke neue von EVGA. Skulltrail 2! FTW ^^


----------



## klefreak (31. Januar 2010)

ich hba noch den A3 2.13 in der Linux-Vm laufen, werde aber dann auch nach vollenden der WU "aufrüsten" 
--> de neue Core soll anscheinend ca 1% weniger ppd bringen als der alte (auf einer foldingonly maschine) aber dafür bei "normalen" rechnern weniger stark einbrechen wenn man nebenher arbeitet.

desweitern arbeiten sie an einer neuen Core Variante (A3 2.16??) welche die Geschwindigkeit des Core 2.14 und die stabilität des 2.15 verbindne soll...

Achja, für die I7 Folder:  Folding Forum • View topic - A3 Core + SMT

HT-on VS HT-off 

lg klemens

EDIT: @ AM-Subaru

Ich weis eh, dass du auch das Foldingforum immer nach neuigkeiten abgrast 
--> aber es kann nicht schaden, das hier auch "schriftlich" festzuhalten 

--> Ja so ein Board wäre was schönes, und dazu einen FLAT-Tarif mit dem Stromanbieter 

EDIT2 @AM-Subaru

hast du den Client nun direkt unter Windows laufen oder in ner VM ??  (laufen die VM's nun mit 8 kernen im VM_Ware player3 ?? )


----------



## Fate T.H (31. Januar 2010)

Momentan hab ich den native unter Windows laufen den A3-Core und jab der A2-Core lief in einer 8-Kern-VM
nur sollte man wenn man dort BigAdv macht nen menge RAM haben
gerade in Bezug auf Vista/7. Da werden 6GB reichlich knapp.


----------



## Mettsemmel (1. Februar 2010)

So, neue Kühlung und nu wird meine CPU unter voller Linux-VM-Client-Auslastung nie heißer als 48°C 
Der läuft jetzt 24/7 durch gemeinsam mit dem (leider noch veralteten) GPU-Client und der PS3 ;D
Wird halt nur jenachdem ob ich grad am PC was mache, die Priorität runtergeschraubt.
So macht das Falten Spaß^^

btw: bei der PS3 kann man kein Passkey einstellen, hab ich das richtig gesehen?


----------



## Fate T.H (1. Februar 2010)

Hmm gute Frage aber glaube nicht da es auch nix bringen würde da sie eh nie
irgendwelche voraussetzungen erfüllen würde um ins Bonusprogramm zu kommen.


----------



## Julian Kruck (1. Februar 2010)

Ist das normal dass ich nur noch a1 cores kriege??? regt mich voll auf, weil da hab ich ne frametime von lapprigen 17min...trotz voll auslastung


----------



## nfsgame (1. Februar 2010)

Die Flags stehen alle  ?


----------



## Julian Kruck (1. Februar 2010)

ja, auf welche liegt den priorität? also des mit always neue units hab ich in die einstellungen eingesellt, den rest mit extra flag halt...


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (2. Februar 2010)

moin,moin,

also das bonus programm rockt ja mal richtig.
2200points habe ich bekommen, für ne wu die er nebenbei beim spielen und arbeitengemacht hat!
meine ati schafft ja maximal 1500points am tag bei 2500-3500ppd.
somacht falten spaß.
der rechner macht also ca 2200points am tag, und verbrät statt 380watt gpu falten(ganzer rechner) nur 250watt.
@ julian, ich habe prio auf "idle", und bekomme nur a3 wu´s
flags: -local -forceasm -advmethods -smp
hab noch net eine a1 wu bekommen und mache so 6500ppd@3,4ghz(mit bonus rechner von hfm.net)

mfg


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (2. Februar 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Bald kommt ja der GPU3-Client  - wird dann zwar noch kranker was das System raus haut, aber immerhin stimmt das Verhältnis wieder xD.


Besonders schön wären Bonuspunkte für GPU. Für High-End-GPUs und SLI/CF-Gespanne zusätzlich noch Bigadv.
Je mehr Punkte für GPU, desto besser das Verhältnis.

Hoffentlich gibt es jetzt keinen Fanboykrieg zwischen CPU- und GPU-Faltern.


----------



## herethic (2. Februar 2010)

Faltet man eigentlich besser mit einem SMT-Prozzi?


----------



## nfsgame (2. Februar 2010)

Wenn du damit den Unterschied meinst ob HT beim i7 aktriviert ist oder nicht: Der Unterschied ist deutlich an den PPD zu sehen (->mit HT=mehr PPD ).


----------



## Julian Kruck (2. Februar 2010)

Hab grad ne A3 wu abgekriegt, aber reis grad mal mit 2000PPDs was...frametime bissal über 5min? iwie verrechnet sich doch da hfm oder? eig müsste ich mit ner frametime auch so bei über 4000 liegen oder? isn 2116 Punkte projekt ...


----------



## mattinator (2. Februar 2010)

Julian Kruck schrieb:


> Hab grad ne A3 wu abgekriegt, aber reis grad mal mit 2000PPDs was...frametime bissal über 5min? iwie verrechnet sich doch da hfm oder? eig müsste ich mit ner frametime auch so bei über 4000 liegen oder? isn 2116 Punkte projekt ...



Hast Du in den Preferences von HFM.NET unter Options "Calculate Bonus Credit and PPD" aktiviert ?


----------



## Fate T.H (2. Februar 2010)

Julian Kruck schrieb:


> Hab grad ne A3 wu abgekriegt, aber reis grad mal mit 2000PPDs was...frametime bissal über 5min? iwie verrechnet sich doch da hfm oder? eig müsste ich mit ner frametime auch so bei über 4000 liegen oder? isn 2116 Punkte projekt ...



Öhm statt uns die Punkte zu nennen währe es besser uns die Projectnummer zu sagen
aber auch unter den A3-WU gibt es unschöne z.B. P6013.

Hier mal ein kleines Beispiel :

*P6013*
Min. Time / Frame : 00:02:56 - 13.122,5 PPD
Avg. Time / Frame : 00:03:00 - 12.687,5 PPD


*P6014*
Min. Time / Frame : 00:02:57 - 18.528,5 PPD
 Avg. Time / Frame : 00:03:02 - 17.770,3 PPD


----------



## Julian Kruck (2. Februar 2010)

okay korrigiere mich, jetz hab ich auf einmal 6000punkte und bonuspunkte warn aktiviert ja
hat vorhin anscheinend grad gemessen wie pc anderweitig ausgelastet war...
aber iwie krieg ich jetz auf einmal 2357 punkte??? isn 6012er projekt...achso werden da gleich die bounspunkte mitgerechnet oder?


----------



## Fate T.H (2. Februar 2010)

Ja HFM.net rechnet in die anzeige der PPD und Credits der WU automatisch die Bonuspunkte mit ein.


----------



## Uwe64LE (2. Februar 2010)

Was natürlich ziemlich verwirrend ist, wenn man den Bonus noch nicht bekommt und dann den halben Tag für 484 Punkte gefaltet hat.


----------



## Fate T.H (2. Februar 2010)

Mag sein aber dafür kann ja das Programm nix dafür außerdem ist die Option der Bonusberechnung standardmäßig deaktiviert im HFM.net.

Andererseits denke ich das es ganz gut so ist wenn die Leute verwirrt werden vielleicht animiert es diese mal
sich zu informieren warum und weshalb sie keinen Bonus erhalten haben


----------



## steffen0278 (3. Februar 2010)

Ich bekomme öfters mal Wus ohne Punkteanzeige. Unter Deadline steht dann auch unknown. Kennt die jemand? Nummer habe ich jetzt nicht zur Hand.


----------



## michael7738 (3. Februar 2010)

Lad dir mal im Client die aktuellen Projektdaten runter, dann gehts wieder.


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Februar 2010)

michael7738 schrieb:


> Lad dir mal im Client die aktuellen Projektdaten runter, dann gehts wieder.


 
Geht leider nicht immer so einfach

Die 10101 und 10102 widersetzen sich dem Update bei all meinen Systemen...
- unabhängig ob bei HFM oder bei FahMon
- unabhängig ob XP (Pro), VISTA (64-Ultimate) oder Win7 (64-Ultimate)

Ist aber nur mässig tragisch - ist ja nur ein *ANZEIGE*-Problem

Die 548.00 Credit werden trotzdem korrekt gezählt


----------



## Julian Kruck (3. Februar 2010)

Wie errechen sich den die bonuspunkte? gibts da ne grobe faustregel?


----------



## mattinator (3. Februar 2010)

Julian Kruck schrieb:


> Wie errechen sich den die bonuspunkte? gibts da ne grobe faustregel?



Für die Projekte des A3-Core s. hier: Folding Forum • View topic - Points system for SMP2 work units .


----------



## nfsgame (3. Februar 2010)

Julian Kruck schrieb:


> Wie errechen sich den die bonuspunkte? gibts da ne grobe faustregel?


Die kann dir HFM.NET berechnen .


----------



## Julian Kruck (3. Februar 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Für die Projekte des A3-Core s. hier: Folding Forum • View topic - Points system for SMP2 work units .



also hängt des ned damit zam wie schnell ich die abarbeite solang se no im deadlinerahmen sind? oder hab ich was überles, habs mir ned genau durchglesn
eig dürfte ich ja schon voll im punktesystem sein oder? hab schon über 10 wus...


----------



## Argead (3. Februar 2010)

Du bekommst base points und wenn du einen passkey benutzt zusätzlich bonuspunkte je schneller du die WU ablieferst


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rumpelkammer: nur so nebenbei...*

Projekt *6004* finde ich höchst interessant - ist ein GRO-A4


----------



## Fate T.H (4. Februar 2010)

Find ich nicht ganz so interessant denn:

Gro-A4 (Core a4) 
A single core version of the Gromacs SMP2 core.
Available for Windows and Linux Uniprocessor clients only.


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Februar 2010)

OK.... Ooookeee, Subaru - ist dein gutes Recht 

*Ich* finde es mehr als nett, dass auch die "Nicht-SMP-Jockey's" vom 2er-Core profitieren können - auch wenn erst die 6004 "offiziell" ist


----------



## Fate T.H (4. Februar 2010)

^^" Immer mal langsam 

Klar find ich es auch schön das die SC-User vom neuen Core profitieren können wobei ich
mich frage was daran anders sein wird da es ja nach wie vor nur ein Kern/Thread ist und somit nicht schneller rechnen kann.


----------



## nfsgame (4. Februar 2010)

Vielleicht wurde weiter optimiert . Du programmierst doch auch (mein ich gelesen zu haben) und da gibt es schon Unterschiede in der Leistung wenn der Code besser optimiert ist .

Wisst ihr eigendlich das unser Team inzwischen schon in anderen Foren (*hust* CB *hust*) bekannt ist und das die sich keine Leute "leisten" können um HowTo's zu schreiben ?

http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?p=7342815#post7342815


----------



## Fate T.H (4. Februar 2010)

Jap ich Programmiere auch das haste wohl richtig mitgekriegt hab ja mal dieses Sidebar ähnliche Gadget gebastelt für die Folding Stats.*
Viel mehr als weitere optimierungen in der Berechnung wird nicht drin sitzen bei Single Core da ja hier das MT wegfällt.

Denke das PCGH Team wird wohl sicherlich noch in ein paar anderen Foren bekannt sein ob im guten oder schlechten keine ahnung.


* Gott habe den Source Code selig denn er ist abgehauen und ich weiß nicht vohin ^^"


----------



## TECRIDER (4. Februar 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Vielleicht wurde weiter optimiert . Du programmierst doch auch (mein ich gelesen zu haben) und da gibt es schon Unterschiede in der Leistung wenn der Code besser optimiert ist .
> 
> Wisst ihr eigendlich das unser Team inzwischen schon in anderen Foren (*hust* CB *hust*) bekannt ist und das die sich keine Leute "leisten" können um HowTo's zu schreiben ?
> 
> Folding@Home Computerbase Team Gründung! Wer ist dabei? - Seite 162 - ForumBase


 

"Hust" die werdens nicht können


----------



## michael7738 (4. Februar 2010)

Hier wurde ja schon öfter behauptet das HFM.NET besser sei als Fahmon.
Nun habe ich aber in beiden Clients unterschiedliche Angaben zu meinen WUs stehen (bei den Clients für User16-4 und User16-3) , wobei Fahmon bei beiden Unterschieden richtig liegt.

Woher kommt sowas? HFM kann sich sowas doch auch nicht einfach 'ausdenken'.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (5. Februar 2010)

So, der Server steht nun 2 Meter weiter hinter einer Tür.
Was reißt eigentlich ne Top Wakü  bei 2 x 9800 GT bei 22% OC unter Vollast heraus?

Meine Werte: (zum Glück ohne Wasser )

GPU1: 39°C
GPU2: 40°C


----------



## mattinator (5. Februar 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> So, der Server steht nun 2 Meter weiter *hinter einer Tür*.
> Was reißt eigentlich ne Top Wakü  bei 2 x 9800 GT bei 22% OC unter  Vollast heraus?
> 
> Meine Werte: (zum Glück ohne Wasser )
> ...



GPU-Core im Idle, oder hast Du den Rechner jetzt *hinter einer Tür* auf dem Hof stehen ?


----------



## The Master of MORARE (5. Februar 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> GPU-Core im Idle, oder hast Du den Rechner jetzt *hinter einer Tür* auf dem Hof stehen ?



Dachboden . Aber es kam leider zu Coldbugs -.-.
Musste ihn Näher an die Hauswand stellen, nun Leider nur noch 49°C.
Alle Werte waren unter Volllast gemessen (1888er + 353er WU).


----------



## Empirelord (5. Februar 2010)

Ich habe mit meiner stark gemoddeten 4890 Temp Werte im Bereich von:
GPU:58 grad
Memorie: 90 grad
Ich habe ja schonmal geschrieben, was ich da alles für gemacht habe.

Atifolden==Hardcore


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Februar 2010)

Empirelord schrieb:


> Atifolden==Hardcore


 
*Definitiv* noch (*hoffnungsvoll auf neue Clienten schiel*)


----------



## mattinator (5. Februar 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Dachboden . Aber es kam leider zu Coldbugs -.-.
> Musste ihn Näher an die Hauswand stellen, nun Leider nur noch 49°C.
> Alle Werte waren unter Volllast gemessen (1888er + 353er WU).



Wow Allerdings sind die 1888er (bei mir) auch nicht ganz so fordernd.


----------



## nfsgame (5. Februar 2010)

Ich hab gerade 54°C mit der 9800GT und ner 789 Punkte-WU (die designierten Nachfolger der 511er )  und das mit voll belasteten Sys und somit entsprechnder Gehäusetemperatur. Auch mit Lukü .


----------



## klefreak (5. Februar 2010)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> ^^" Immer mal langsam
> 
> Klar find ich es auch schön das die SC-User vom neuen Core profitieren können wobei ich
> mich frage was daran anders sein wird da es ja nach wie vor nur ein Kern/Thread ist und somit nicht schneller rechnen kann.



eventuell kommt sowas wie das "bonussystem" auch in den Singelcore client

ODER:

es ist ein Schritt in die UNI-CLient richtung

--> Stanford will ja ähnlich dem Linuxclient auch in windows (in zukunft auch gpu?) alles über einen gemeinsamen client rechnen lassen, so dass sich nur die Cores unterschieden..

mfg


----------



## nfsgame (5. Februar 2010)

Ich sehe gerade: Mit etwas Glück (und Transistorschmalz des Q6700 ->SMP2 WU) schaffe ich heute noch die 2te Million .


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (5. Februar 2010)

Nur schade, dass die Stats nur alle 3 Stunden aktualisiert werden.


----------



## RonRonsen (6. Februar 2010)

@Jever.. Du tust ja so als haste alle 10 min ne fertige WU. Da könnt ich Deine letzte Aussage ja verstehen..


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Februar 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ich sehe gerade: Mit etwas Glück (und Transistorschmalz des Q6700 ->SMP2 WU) schaffe ich heute noch die 2te Million .


 
Yea - Go for it *daumendrück*


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (6. Februar 2010)

RonRonsen schrieb:


> @Jever.. Du tust ja so als haste alle 10 min ne fertige WU. Da könnt ich Deine letzte Aussage ja verstehen..


Wenn nfsgame die WU, die ihm die 2M bringt, noch gestern abgeschickt hätte, hätte er wegen dem Lag trotzdem erst heute die Punkte. So war das gemeint.
Ich will nicht gegen den Aktualisierungsrhytmus protestieren.


----------



## Empirelord (6. Februar 2010)

Es gibt ne WU, die 2Millionen Punkte bringen?(Scherz)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur zweiten Mille vorträglich.

Ich habe jetzt ja endlich die Top 300 geknackt.

4754 WUs rocks.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (6. Februar 2010)

Nadenn Glückwunsch an Empirelord und sofern NFS seine Kiste wieder anstellt auch an ihn .


----------



## TECRIDER (6. Februar 2010)

Von mir auch an euch beiden Herzlichen Glückwünsche!


----------



## The Master of MORARE (6. Februar 2010)

Kleines Update meine Temps: Es geht nun Nichts mehr über 44°C hinaus. Allerdings mache ich mir ein wenig Sorgen um die Platten. Deren optimale Betriebstemperatur liegt ja bei drolligen 36°C (glaube ich), meine pendeln allerdings bei nicht so munteren 20°C herum.


----------



## Empirelord (6. Februar 2010)

Kannst meine Karte ja noch mit einbauen, dann sind die Platten garantiert bei 36Grad.
Die macht auch grade schöne 4000ppd.


----------



## nfsgame (6. Februar 2010)

Hmmm, hat EOC/Kakaostats wohl noch nicht gecheckt, naja dann werden die halt Heute voll .


----------



## mattinator (6. Februar 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Hmmm, hat EOC/Kakaostats wohl noch nicht gecheckt, naja dann werden die halt Heute voll .



Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur zweiten Million: Folding@Home .


----------



## nfsgame (6. Februar 2010)

Ahhh  

Danke .

Für alle:   .


----------



## Argead (6. Februar 2010)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (6. Februar 2010)

Glückwunsch


----------



## Henninges (6. Februar 2010)

grats zur "zweiten" !


----------



## RonRonsen (6. Februar 2010)

Will mich da mal anschließen. Multimillionär


----------



## Stergi (6. Februar 2010)

grazt nfs ich falte auch mal wieder ne paar wu's


----------



## nfsgame (6. Februar 2010)

Danke .

@Stergi: Schön das ich durch meine PN-Aktion was erreichen konnte  (@all: hab mich heute mal hingesetzt und hab nen paar inaktive User angeschrieben ).


----------



## Stergi (6. Februar 2010)

nja ob du was erreichen konntest... mach meinen pc lautlos  also ich bräuchte passives NT und SSD platten *g* und dann mal hören was noch lärm macht


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Februar 2010)

Auch von mir ein grosses  an nfsgame - hast es verdient


----------



## nfsgame (6. Februar 2010)

Danke .


----------



## Empirelord (6. Februar 2010)

Boah, was für ein Adrenalinstoß, wenn die Sicherung deines Zimmer sich in Wohlgefallen auflöst.
Ich falte da ganz friedlich, auf einmal alles schwarz.
Vater herbeigerufen, der hat mich dann auf ne andere Sicherung gelegt, aber meine war schön .... knusprig.
Zum Glück keine WU schrott.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (6. Februar 2010)

Schmelzsicherungen sind der letzte Dreck. Wie gut, dass ich meine Sicherung einfach wieder reindrücken kann. Eine USV fehlt noch.


----------



## Empirelord (7. Februar 2010)

Das war keine Schmelzsicherung, sondern eine zum wieder anstellen, nur ist die durchgebrannt und war auch schön grau.


----------



## Stergi (7. Februar 2010)

wie ist denn das passiert  nen LS-Schalter schmorrt doch net einfach so durch ^^
gut das du USV ansprichst brauch ich auch mal 

verdammt 3 GPU WU's verhauen weil keine internetverbindung da war... und im -queuinfo tauchten die ungesendeten nimmer auf -.-


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (7. Februar 2010)

Für so Fälle bräuchte man einen UMTS-Stick, ein 56K-Modem oder ähnliches und eine Software, die bei Internetausfall sofort eine Fallback-Verbindung aufbaut.
Ich will nicht wissen, wie lange es dauert, über 56K eine fertig gefaltete WU zu verschicken.


----------



## Empirelord (7. Februar 2010)

Keine Ahnung, aufeinmal war der Schalter durch, und dabei hatte ich den 2KW Heizlüfter vor nen paar min ausgemacht.
Es reicht doch eigentlich für soetwas ein programm, das die Clients regelmäßig baguppt.
Das mit der 56k Leitung ginge eigentlich noch, so groß sind die WUs ja nicht, dauert dann nur so ne min geschätzt, nur bei single CoreCpu Wus musste nen Tag enplanen.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (7. Februar 2010)

Ich habe 220 kbit/s up. Das Versenden einer fertig gefalteten SMP-WU dauert ca. 20 Minuten.
Ein analoges Modem schafft theoretisch 56 kbit/s, in der Praxis sind es ca. 30-35 kbit/s. Upload und Download sind da meines Wissens gleich schnell.
Wenn es mit 220 kbit/s 20 Minuten dauert, dauert es mit 35 kbit/s gut 2 Stunden.


----------



## Empirelord (7. Februar 2010)

Bei dir wird ja nicht zwangsläufig die volle Bandbreite ausgenutzt, ich habe zum Beispiel theoretisch 3000Kbit/s upload und es ne SMP dauert bei mir ne min.
Die GPU WUs gehen bei mir aber deutlich schneller, insofern dachte/denke ich, dass die kleiner sind.


----------



## Muschkote (7. Februar 2010)

Die GPU-WUs sind sogar deutlich kleiner!
 Man kann die Grösse aber ablesen kurz nachdem Sie fertig ist steht im Fahmon etwa sowas:

[16:25:06] Run: GuardedRun completed.
[16:25:11] + Opened results file
[16:25:11] - Writing *92152 bytes* of core data to disk...
[16:25:11] Done: 91640 -> *90303* (compressed to 98.5 percent)
[16:25:11]   ... Done.

In dem Fall wars ne 353er also etwa 90KB.

Und noch ne A3 SMP als Vergleich:

[16:14:50] Finished Work Unit:
[16:14:50] - Reading up to 20449968 from "work/wudata_02.trr": Read 20449968
[16:14:51] trr file hash check passed.
[16:14:51] edr file hash check passed.
[16:14:51] logfile size: 73572
[16:14:51] Leaving Run
[16:14:52] - Writing *20558072* bytes of core data to disk...
[16:14:53]   ... Done.
[16:14:55] - Shutting down core
[16:14:55] Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
[16:14:58] CoreStatus = 64 (100)
[16:14:58] Unit 2 finished with 82 percent of time to deadline remaining.
[16:14:58] Updated performance fraction: 0.782550
[16:14:58] Sending work to server
[16:14:58] Project: 6015 (Run 1, Clone 175, Gen 1)
[16:14:58] + Attempting to send results [February 7 16:14:58 UTC]
[16:14:58] - Reading file work/wuresults_02.dat from core
[16:14:58]   (Read *20558072* bytes from disk)
[16:14:58] Connecting to http://130.237.232.140:8080/,

[16:52:05] + Results successfully sent

Hier also gut 20*M*B, ich brauch dafür etwa *35min . *Scheiss DSL-light (384Kb/64Kb) und sowas in der Hauptstadt. 
Und das schlimmste daran ist, dass die stinkende Glasfaser lose im T-Com Kasten baumelt. Damit hät ich dann VDSL. Ich könnt jeden Tag kotzen.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (7. Februar 2010)

Muschkote schrieb:


> Und das schlimmste daran ist, dass die stinkende Glasfaser lose im T-Com Kasten baumelt. Damit hät ich dann VDSL. Ich könnt jeden Tag kotzen.


VDSL geht über Kupferkabel (wie jede andere DSL-Variante auch). Über Glasfaser gehen viel höhere Geschwindigkeiten, dagegen ist VDSL nichts.
Ich finde es auch schlecht, dass die Telekom die Glasfaserkabel nicht richtig nutzt.
Wenn man wollte, könnte man jedem Bundesbürger einen Gigabit-Internetanschluss zur Verfügung stellen - über Glasfaser. DSL könnte man endgültig abschaffen und die Kupferkabel rausreißen. Aber das kriegen sie wohl nicht hin.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (7. Februar 2010)

Kleine News: Stanford hat die Stat-Update-Time von 3 auf 1 Stunde gesetzt. Warscheinlich werden nun EOC und Kakao u.ä. ihr Layout überarbeiten.


----------



## Empirelord (7. Februar 2010)

20MB, boah.
So ein 32000-Anschluss von Kabel Deutschland ist schon was feines.
Bei mir dauert das nur so 1-2min zum Uploaden, werde das aber nochmal ganz genau loggen.


----------



## Muschkote (7. Februar 2010)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> VDSL geht über Kupferkabel (wie jede andere DSL-Variante auch).


 
Das ist so nicht ganz richtig, VDSL funktioniert ausschliesslich über Glasfaser und nur der letzte Rest vom sogenannten "DSLAM" bis ins Haus geht über Kupfer (Hybrid-Netz). Ich rede nicht von DSL16K+ sondern von 25 oder 50MBit welches ja die T-Com umwirbt.


----------



## Leopardgecko (7. Februar 2010)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> VDSL geht über Kupferkabel (wie jede andere DSL-Variante auch). Über Glasfaser gehen viel höhere Geschwindigkeiten, dagegen ist VDSL nichts.
> Ich finde es auch schlecht, dass die Telekom die Glasfaserkabel nicht richtig nutzt.
> Wenn man wollte, könnte man jedem Bundesbürger einen Gigabit-Internetanschluss zur Verfügung stellen - über Glasfaser. DSL könnte man endgültig abschaffen und die Kupferkabel rausreißen. Aber das kriegen sie wohl nicht hin.



So einfach, wie du dir das vorstellst, ist das bei weitem nicht.
Nicht jede bereits verlegte Glasfaser ist für diesen Zweck geeignet.
Außerdem muß nicht nur die Glasfaser verlegt werden, es wird auch die entsprechende Infrastruktur im dahinterliegenden Netz benötigt.

Um jedem Bundesbürger einen solchen Anschluß zur Verfügung stellen zu können und auch noch das Kupferkabel auszubuddeln, müßte man die gesamte Republik umgraben!
Das ist nicht nur illusorisch, sondern vollkommen unmöglich und unwirtschaftlich.

Dieser Riesenaufwand kostet ein Schweinegeld und wenn die Anschlüsse kostendeckend (von gewinnbringend will ich gar nicht reden) vermarket würden, könnte sich der Ottnormalverbraucher den Anschluß nicht mehr leisten.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (7. Februar 2010)

Muschkote schrieb:


> Das ist so nicht ganz richtig, VDSL funktioniert ausschliesslich über Glasfaser und nur der letzte Rest vom sogenannten "DSLAM" bis ins Haus geht über Kupfer (Hybrid-Netz).


Das meine ich ja. Zwischen DSLAM und Hausanschluss ist DSL oder eine Variante davon (DSL 16+, VDSL, ...), mit einem Kupferkabel. Zwischen DSLAM und ISP-Zentrale gibt es eine andere Technik, die nicht mehr DSL ist (irgendwas über Glasfaser).

WLAN funktioniert auch ausschließlich mit Funkwellen, auch wenn der Internetanschluss dahinter eine andere Technik nutzt.


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (7. Februar 2010)

jo,

und mit vdsl kann man diese wu´s superschnell hochladen, dauert bei mir nie länger als nen paar sekunden.
und bei uns ham sie die ganze strasse aufgebuddelt um glasfaser zu verlegen und die kupferkabel anzupassen- 4 tage später hatte ich vdsl bestellt(t-com vdsl 2- 25mbit) ein tag später war es da^^
leider macht unser altbau nur ca 22mbit mit und im upload "nur" 4,6mbit und net 5mbit.

aber das hochladen von wu´s ist so viel bequemer geworden, da man sonst mit der alten dsl2000 leitung garnichts mehr machen konnte.
jetzt merke ich das net mal mehr und freu mich in der woche über nen haufen points(smp2 ftw!)

@ muschkote: ich hoffe das glasfaser kabelr veriirt sich mal in der buchse bei dir! dsl light ist echt nen bissl lahm.

mfg


----------



## nichtraucher91 (8. Februar 2010)

ähh Jungs? oder auch Mädels? falsches Thema^^

btw: hat jemand lust mir nen GPU und CPU Client einzurichten? 


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (8. Februar 2010)

Ja, gerne. Hast du Teamviewer?


----------



## Schmicki (8. Februar 2010)

Hallo Faltgemeinde!

Ich hoffe ihr hattet einen guten Wochenanfang. Ich, für meinen Teil, bin ein bisschen angesäuert. Da falte ich die letzten Tage mit dem SMP2 + Passwort einen A3 Core nach dem anderen, um nach der 10. WU endlich in den Genuss der Bonuspunkte zu kommen.
Heute hat sich der Client die 11. WU geladen, ich war schon ganz aufgeregt und habe schon die Bonuspunkte vor meinem geistigen Auge vorbeifliegen sehen... 

Da guck ich auf die WU: A1 Core! 

Das kann doch nicht wahr sein! 10 A3 hintereinander und jetzt wo es interessant geworden wäre ist es ein A1! 

Jetzt muss ich mir erstmal einen Fencheltee machen, um mich wieder zu beruhigen!


----------



## nfsgame (8. Februar 2010)

Nakomm, das kann zwischendurch mal vorkommen . Im wahrstensinne des Wortes diesmal: Abwarten und Tee trinken.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (8. Februar 2010)

Ich muss euch leider etwas trauriges mitteilen. Meine Mutter hat gemeint, wenn die Stromrechnung wieder so steigt wie letztes Jahr (was sehr wahrscheinlich ist), will sie uns Kürzungen machen. Kein Taschengeld mehr, PC muss ausbleiben oder ähnliches. 
Ich bin dann vielleicht gezwungen, mir ein Netbook zu kaufen. Falten kann man damit aber nicht.

Es wäre eine Katastrophe, den PC ausschalten zu müssen, während ich zuhause bin. Der PC ist das beste Musikabspielgerät, das es gibt, darauf will ich nicht verzichten. ICQ ist auch sehr wichtig und nebenbei kann ich mit F@H etwas für die Wissenschaft tun.


----------



## Schmicki (8. Februar 2010)

@nfsgame
Natürlich darf es auch mal ein A1er sein. Aber da es in den letzten Tagen nur A3er für mich gab, hätte ich jetzt gerne zumindest noch einen A3 gehabt. Zumal ich beim i7 HT angemacht habe. Das hat bei einem A3 Core die Frametime um ca. eine Minute verkürzt (auf ca. 4:15). Der A1 Core kann aber mit HT nix anfangen und der Prozi werkelt bei 50%.


----------



## mattinator (8. Februar 2010)

Schmicki schrieb:


> @nfsgame
> Natürlich darf es auch mal ein A1er sein. Aber da es in den letzten Tagen nur A3er für mich gab, hätte ich jetzt gerne zumindest noch einen A3 gehabt. Zumal ich beim i7 HT angemacht habe. Das hat bei einem A3 Core die Frametime um ca. eine Minute verkürzt (auf ca. 4:15). Der A1 Core kann aber mit HT nix anfangen und der Prozi werkelt bei 50%.



Ohne HT sieht das beim A1-Core nicht viel anders aus (bei mir Q9550), ab und zu schmeisst Stanford noch mal einen von denen raus. Toi, toi, toi, ich bin seit einer Weile von denen verschont. Ansonsten schiebe ich mal eine Unit mit dem Single-Core CPU-Client dazwischen, um die CPU richtig auszulasten. Bringt zwar nicht ganz die PPD, gleicht aber den "Verlust" wenigstens ein bisschen aus.


----------



## nfsgame (8. Februar 2010)

EOC-Server hat sich nen bisschen verschluckt, wie siehts bei euch aus?


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (8. Februar 2010)

Wenn eine A1-WU kommt, kann man den work-Ordner und den Core löschen, F@H neu starten und hoffen, dass es dies mal eine A3-WU wird. Dabei muss man aber aufpassen, dass die Anzahl der erfolgreich zurück geschickten WUs nicht unter 80% rutscht.


----------



## mattinator (8. Februar 2010)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Wenn eine A1-WU kommt, kann man den work-Ordner und den Core löschen, F@H neu starten und hoffen, dass es dies mal eine A3-WU wird. Dabei muss man aber aufpassen, dass die Anzahl der erfolgreich zurück geschickten WUs nicht unter 80% rutscht.



Das ist aber nicht die feine Art.


----------



## steffen0278 (8. Februar 2010)

Mattinator hat Recht. So bitte nicht. Es wird das gefaltet, was kommt. Sonst könnte ich auch immer meine beiden GPU Clients mit 1888´er versorgen. Oder wie im Sommer, als ständig die 511´er kamen. Augen zu und durch.


----------



## Empirelord (8. Februar 2010)

Was habt ihr alle für Probleme mit Stromrechnungen?
Wir verbrauchen als 3 Personenhaushalt, obwohl wir mit Gas heizen 8000Kwh im Jahr, wozu allerdings auch die 2 Kühlschränke und die dritte Gefriertruhe beitragen, sowie wahrscheinlich der Stromherd, Boiler und mein PC.


----------



## steffen0278 (8. Februar 2010)

Ich habe seit dem 2.2.2010 bis jetzt ca 30 Kw/h verbraucht. also ca 6€.


----------



## michael7738 (8. Februar 2010)

Zwischen dem 03.01. und heute hat meine Technik hier 139kW/h verbraucht - entspricht ~28 Euro.


----------



## steffen0278 (8. Februar 2010)

Das ist heftig, und dann nur knapp 1000 PPD 24h Avg?


----------



## The Master of MORARE (8. Februar 2010)

michael7738 schrieb:


> Zwischen dem 03.01. und heute hat meine Technik hier 139kW/h verbraucht - entspricht ~28 Euro.





michael7738 schrieb:


> nur blaue unterbodenbeleuchtung und drei blaue lüfter drinne



Kalte Kernfusion oder was O.o?

Wir haben letztes Jahr mit 4 Personen so nen Haufen KWh verbraten, dass davon gut 10% Falterkosten sind.



Empirelord schrieb:


> Was habt ihr alle für Probleme mit Stromrechnungen?
> Wir verbrauchen als 3 Personenhaushalt, obwohl wir mit Gas heizen 8000Kwh im Jahr, wozu allerdings auch die 2 Kühlschränke und die dritte Gefriertruhe beitragen, sowie wahrscheinlich der Stromherd, Boiler und mein PC.



Wieviel TK-Pizza bunkerst du denn O.o xD. Warst du das nicht mit dem netten günstigen Stromtarif ?


----------



## michael7738 (8. Februar 2010)

steffen0278 schrieb:


> Das ist heftig, und dann nur knapp 1000 PPD 24h Avg?



Ich lass den PC ja nicht rund um die Uhr falten. Der ist an wenn ich nachmittags bis Abends aktiv zu Hause bin (also auch nicht schlafe) und hin und wieder lass ich den mal rödeln wenn ich auf Arbeit bin. Letzte Woche lief er zwei Tage während ich auf Arbeit war, deswegen ist meine 24h PPD auch grad noch so hoch.


> Kalte Kernfusion oder was O.o?


Nein, reine Optik.


----------



## steffen0278 (8. Februar 2010)

Guckt mal eure Signaturen an


----------



## Fate T.H (8. Februar 2010)

steffen0278 schrieb:


> Guckt mal eure Signaturen an



oO

Muss ich das jetzt verstehen ?


----------



## michael7738 (8. Februar 2010)

Ich hab selten eine so amüsante Warteseite gesehen.  (siehe Anhang)


----------



## steffen0278 (8. Februar 2010)

Jep, auch grad gesehen


----------



## Fate T.H (8. Februar 2010)

Ach so na EOC kann sich gerne Zeit lassen beim ändern 

Mein Rechner macht erstmal wieder pause dank dieser Aussage von kasson.



> (At the moment, we are still running core A2 bigadv work units and not yet core A3 ones, so windows clients can't run them yet. *We will be transitioning to core A3 in the near future*.)


----------



## The Master of MORARE (8. Februar 2010)

steffen0278 schrieb:


> Guckt mal eure Signaturen an





AM-Subaru schrieb:


> oO
> 
> Muss ich das jetzt verstehen ?



Selfquote FTW:



The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Kleine News: Stanford hat die Stat-Update-Time von 3 auf 1 Stunde gesetzt. Warscheinlich werden nun EOC und Kakao u.ä. ihr Layout überarbeiten.


----------



## Stergi (9. Februar 2010)

aber EOC hat die Updatetime noch nicht geändert 

gibs eigendlich inzwischen möglichkeiten WU's zwischenzuspeichern? meine eltern meinen immer nachts den Router aus machen zu müssen, wenn meine 3 GPU-WU's dann durchgelaufen sind ist der PC im leerlauf weil er nichts neues kriegt-.-


----------



## michael7738 (9. Februar 2010)

Richte dir mehrere Clients ein, starte einen Client damit er sich eine WU holt, beende den Client und starte den nächsten. Das machst du bis alle eine WU haben und schon kannst du Nachts einfach zum nächsten Client umschalten wenn einer fertig ist.
Musst eben nur aufpassen das du noch mit den Deadlines hinkommst.


----------



## Argead (9. Februar 2010)

Ich glaube jetzt ja nicht das er Lust verspürt sich mitten in der Nacht zu erheben nur um zum Rechner zu latschen und nen anderen Client anzuwerfen


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (9. Februar 2010)

Hier wäre ein Programm/Script gut, das die WUs automatisch zwischenspeichert. F@H könnte sich dann z.B. 10 WUs auf Vorrat holen und nacheinander abarbeiten. Man könnte auch einen Schritt weiter gehen und die Menge der zu speichernden WUs von ihrer Art (Punkte) abhängig machen, eine 1888er braucht ja länger als eine 353er.
Falls es schon so ein Programm gibt: Link! Ansonsten kann man so etwas sicher auch leicht selber programmieren (und unter der GPL veröffentlichen).


----------



## mattinator (9. Februar 2010)

Team auf Platz 24 und zwei Tage nacheinander über 950 000 PPD PC Games Hardware - Team Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats . Wer war das ?


----------



## Argead (9. Februar 2010)

Sagt mal kommt es bei euch auch vor dass der a3 Core manchmal abstürtzt?

Bei mir kommt manchmal "Fahcore_a3 funktioniert nicht mehr" und ab und zu auch "Visual Studio Runtime Error. Fahcore a3 requested" und dann kommt irgendwas mit nem unusual quit.

Jetzt habe ich 4 neue dateien im Ordner dd_dump_err_0_n0.pdb (von n0 - n3)

Ich häng es einfach mal an, vielleicht kann jemand ja damit was anfangen


----------



## Empirelord (9. Februar 2010)

Gib mir noch nen bissl Zeit, dann wird der Foldaner mit diesem Feature kommen, im Moment habe ich nur grade nen Hausaufgabenbrief gekriegt(3mal hat der Lehrer gemerkt, dass ich die Hausaufgaben nicht hatte), weswegen meine Eltern mich jetzt zu öfteren Hausarbeiten verdonnern.
Das mit dem unerhört geringen Strompreis war ich, ist jetzt Ende Februar allerdings vorbei, ergo nochmal Powerfalten, solange es geht.
Ich vermute mahl die ppd sind dem neuen a3 und der öffentlichkeitsarbeit einiger hier zu verdanken.


----------



## mattinator (9. Februar 2010)

Argead schrieb:


> Sagt mal kommt es bei euch auch vor dass der a3 Core manchmal abstürtzt?
> 
> Bei mir kommt manchmal "Fahcore_a3 funktioniert nicht mehr" und ab und zu auch "Visual Studio Runtime Error. Fahcore a3 requested" und dann kommt irgendwas mit nem unusual quit.
> 
> ...



Bei mir ist bisher noch kein A3 abgestürtzt, System s. Signatur. Stimmen Deine Daten bei Sysprofile, oder hast Du übertaktet ? Welche Version der Fahcore_a3 hast Du ?


----------



## Argead (9. Februar 2010)

Ich hab 2.15, die Daten bei Sysprofil müssten Stimmen. Ich hab auf 3500 bei Standardspannung oced (also auf der sicheren seite, is auch stabil).
Fehler dadurch schließe ich mal aus, weil wenn ich den client beende und dann erst auf fahcore a3 beenden klicke rechnet er beim erneuten start des clients ganz normal weiter und gibt ansonsten auch keine Fehlermeldung aus.


----------



## nfsgame (9. Februar 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Team auf Platz 24 und zwei Tage nacheinander über 950 000 PPD PC Games Hardware - Team Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats . Wer war das ?


Bumblebee gibt so Gas, wahrscheinlich in Kobination einer oder zweier Big-WU's von TECRIDER .
DAnn wirds wohl Zeit für ne News .


----------



## mattinator (9. Februar 2010)

Argead schrieb:


> Ich hab 2.15, die Daten bei Sysprofil müssten Stimmen. Ich hab auf 3500 bei Standardspannung oced (also auf der sicheren seite, is auch stabil).
> Fehler dadurch schließe ich mal aus, weil wenn ich den client beende und dann erst auf fahcore a3 beenden klicke rechnet er beim erneuten start des clients ganz normal weiter und gibt ansonsten auch keine Fehlermeldung aus.



Unter Windows XP brauche ich die FahCore_a3.exe gar nicht beenden. Ich stoppe nur den CPU-SMP-Client in der Console mit <Strg><C>, dann wird die FahCore_a3.exe auch mit beendet.

'ne Frage am Rande an alle Windows-CPU-SMP2-Folder:

Wie ich gerade gesehen habe, läuft die FahCore_a3.exe als Thread des CPU-SMP-Clients. Vom "alten" Client ist ja noch der "MPICH2 Process Manager, Argonne National Lab" als Windows Service installiert (C:\WINDOWS\system32\smpd.exe). Ist der jetzt redundant, d.h. kann man ihn deinstallieren ?


----------



## Argead (9. Februar 2010)

Die Fahcore a3 stürzt ja ab, da kommt dann ja dieses Fenster blablba funktioniert nicht mehr. Auswahlmöglichkeiten: 1."Bericht senden und beenden" 2. "Programm beenden"

Beim 6.29 ist der Mpich noch für a1 wus nötig.


----------



## Stergi (9. Februar 2010)

michael7738 schrieb:


> Richte dir mehrere Clients ein, starte einen Client damit er sich eine WU holt, beende den Client und starte den nächsten. Das machst du bis alle eine WU haben und schon kannst du Nachts einfach zum nächsten Client umschalten wenn einer fertig ist.
> Musst eben nur aufpassen das du noch mit den Deadlines hinkommst.





Argead schrieb:


> Ich glaube jetzt ja nicht das er Lust verspürt sich mitten in der Nacht zu erheben nur um zum Rechner zu latschen und nen anderen Client anzuwerfen



richtig erkannt
also abends starte ich schon 3 GPU-Clienten, die laufen ohne Probleme zusammen, ab 4 kähm es zu abstürzen  
nur die 3 Clienten brauchen nur max 4-5 stunden dann sind die durch und ab da läuft die CPU im leerlauf (und ich schlafe nach möglichkeit 6 std. oder länger ^^)


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (9. Februar 2010)

Von dem A3-WU-Mangel, von dem hier einige berichtet haben, habe ich noch nichts gespürt. Grad wieder eine A3 fertig gefaltet, nächste WU war wieder A3. Bei mir macht der A3 übrigens nicht das geringste Problem, alles läuft bestens. Auch wenn nebenher Crysis läuft.


----------



## mattinator (9. Februar 2010)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Auch wenn nebenher Crysis läuft.



Wie kann man Crysis "*nebenher laufen*" lassen ?


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Februar 2010)

Bisher keine a3er-Abstürze

Aber es gibt *tatsächlich* noch einen gewissen Mangel - habe gerade auf dem Q6600 wieder eine "alte" (a1-)SMP am laufen


----------



## michael7738 (9. Februar 2010)

Hab grad den SMP-Client installiert und auch direkt eine A3 bekommen. 

Stergi: Dachte dein Problem wär nur die Internetlosigkeit, an Schlaflosigkeit hab ich gar nicht gedacht.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (9. Februar 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Wie kann man Crysis "*nebenher laufen*" lassen ?


Mit spezieller Software in die Tray minimieren und Bots spielen lassen. 
Nein, ich habe eher gemeint, dass F@H die Hauptsache ist und andere Anwendungen nur kleine Spielereien.

Spiele sind normalerweise GPU-limitiert, d.h. es liegt viel CPU-Leistung brach. Der CPU-Client nutzt nur die freie Rechenleistung. Man kann diese freie Rechenleistung doch nutzen und beim Zocken falten.


----------



## Argead (9. Februar 2010)

Naja lass mal nen foldingclient laufen und spiel gleichzeitig ein Video mit VLc ab oder Spiel z.B. Flatout 2, da is mir aufgefallen stürtzt dann alles ab, der komplette audio/video teil des system ist bis zum neustart im Ar***.

Aber das liegt glaub ich an Gromacs, war auch bei den singles und den a1ern der Fall also kanns nur Gromacs sein.

Woran die Abstürze meines a3 cores liegen, muss ich dann mal näher bestimmen, einer hatte die ganze nacht klaglos durchgerechnet und ist in genau dem moment abgestürzt wo ich  an den rechner gegangen bin und firefox geöfnet hab.

Wenn ich beim zocken fah neben her laufen lasse, lagt das übelst da macht spielen keinen spaß mehr


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (9. Februar 2010)

Ich nutze auch Firefox (3.6, unter Windows 7 x64), keine Probleme.
Wenn dein sysP stimmt, kann es auch nicht am CPU-Hersteller liegen.


----------



## michael7738 (9. Februar 2010)

> Spiele sind normalerweise GPU-limitiert, d.h. es liegt viel CPU-Leistung brach.


Das kann ich selbst bei meinem alten Laptop (athlon64 3000+, Radeon 9600) bestätigen. Für aktuelle Spiele ist das schon sehr schwach, aber nebenbei kann ich trotzdem alles (MP3 player, Antivir, Firefox) laufen lassen und hab die gleichen (-miesen- ) FPS wie wenn ich alles abschalte.


----------



## Vision-Modding (9. Februar 2010)

Na sagt sowas nicht, mein D805 ( zugegeben seeeehr alt) ist überfordert wenn er was anderes machen soll außer die GPU clients befeuern


----------



## mattinator (9. Februar 2010)

Das war mal eine gute Idee, unter einem anderen Thema für's Folding zu werben:



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> *[X] 1991*
> Bin 18 Jahre alt und darf alleine Auto fahren, Hochprozentiges und  bestimmte Blu-rays ()  kaufen und Verträge unterschreiben.
> 
> Hilfe! Ich werde alt. Hoffentlich ist Alzheimer schon heilbar, wenn ich  mal so weit bin, also schön viel falten!
> Wer seine Rechenleistung für einen guten Zweck spenden möchte, PN an  mich, ich helfe euch gerne.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (9. Februar 2010)

Ich bin so besessen von F@H, da kommt das ganz automatisch.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (10. Februar 2010)

Breaking News:


> The 5799 project is distributed by the server at 171.67.108.21, and contains 922 atoms. Each unit will give 375 points, with a preferred deadline of 15 days and final deadline of 25 days.
> 
> Here are the first benchmarks for this project:
> 
> ...



-> Besseres PPD-Verhältnis als 353er WUs!

Quelle: FAH-Addict : News - New GPU2 nVidia project: p5799


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (10. Februar 2010)

8307.69 PPD hören sich gut an. Meine GTX+ ist vielleicht noch ein bisschen schneller. Vielleicht wird der Vorsprung aber auch durch Firefox, WMP, Kaspersky & Co. zunichte gemacht.


----------



## mattinator (10. Februar 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Breaking News:
> 
> 
> -> Besseres PPD-Verhältnis als 353er WUs!
> ...



Haben wollen ! Wieviel PPD mag es da wohl mit einer GTX 275 @ 742/1550/1250 geben ?


----------



## Muschkote (10. Februar 2010)

So, wiedereimal haben sich nun seit 8.2. bei 3 Clienten insgesamt 6 WUs angesammelt, die ich ums verrecken nicht versendet bekomme. Sind alles 548er WUs. Falls ich nicht der einzige sein sollte, bei dem das Problem auftritt wäre ich fast "froh", denn dann könnte ich den Fehler auf meiner Seite ausschliessen.

Danke


----------



## nfsgame (10. Februar 2010)

Ich kann die 548er Problemlos senden, nur manchmal benötigt er nen Anlauf mehr .

Wir waren ja eben bei neuen Projekten: Wer hat alles ein P3469?


Edit: Meine 9800GT hat gerade den NAchbrenner gezündet .


----------



## Empirelord (10. Februar 2010)

Wenn das hier so weitergeht haue ich mir auch ne 9800 rein. Da ist man grade froh, dass man mit Ati mal 477 Projekte kriegt, da machen eure Karten schon wieder so viel ppd mehr. 
Avatar spielen und nebenbei folden ist auch kein Problem, Avatar zieht bei mir mit max Details und 1920*1080 75%GPU Last, was dazu führt, dass ich den GPU-Client abschalte(bringt zu wenig.) und 33%CPU-Last, was fast normaler GPU-Client-Auslastung entspricht.
Jetzt wieder zum interressanten Teil: Der grundlegende Codeteil des Foldaners, der für die Wartung der Clients zuständig ist, ist fertig, und es muss jetzt nur noch die genaue Überwachung eingerichtet werden, also bald ganz fertig.


----------



## nfsgame (10. Februar 2010)

PN's zum Teamtreffen sind draußen .


----------



## michael7738 (10. Februar 2010)

> Falls ich nicht der einzige sein sollte, bei dem das Problem auftritt wäre ich fast "froh", denn dann könnte ich den Fehler auf meiner Seite ausschliessen.



Kannst du, hab inzwischen auch ein paar WUs die nicht raus wollen. Bei GPU läufts normal.

Hat jemand grad schnell einen Link zur Hand oder kann mir Hilfestellung geben? Habe mir den SMP-Client gemäß How-To installiert und eingerichtet. Problem ist aber das der Client zwar alle 4 CPU-Kerne voll auslastet aber bei 0% stehen bleibt. Hab im Taskmanager gestern gut 5 Stunden CPU-Zeit auf dem Zähler gehabt und nun sehe ich das der erst bei 439 von 500000 Steps angekommen ist. CPU taktet auch anständig auf 3,2GHz * 4 Cores.


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Februar 2010)

Hast recht - michael - irgendwas ist da faul

Welches Project ist es denn (Nummer) ??


----------



## michael7738 (10. Februar 2010)

> Welches Project ist es denn (Nummer) ??


Project: 6021 (Run 0, Clone 24, Gen 20)


----------



## The Master of MORARE (10. Februar 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Edit: Meine 9800GT hat gerade den NAchbrenner gezündet .


Hast du da ne -advmethods Flag an den Clienten?


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (10. Februar 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Hast du da ne -advmethods Flag an den Clienten?


Gute Idee, habe ich auch mal aktiviert. Wenn die nächste WU kommt, werde ich ja sehen.


----------



## steffen0278 (10. Februar 2010)

Kann mal jemand die ganzen Flags für den GPU Client (Nvidia) aufschreiben? Habe alles auf Standart.


----------



## Argead (10. Februar 2010)

Kann mir mal jemand sagen wie ich den SMP-client von einer anderen Partition starte, ohne jedes mal Username und passwort eingeben zu müssen (sch*** MPICH)?


----------



## The Master of MORARE (10. Februar 2010)

Ganz eventuell könnte das mit der install.bat Geschichte gehen, allerdings _haben die F@H-Ordner nicht ohne Grund auf C:// zu liegen_.


----------



## mattinator (10. Februar 2010)

steffen0278 schrieb:


> Kann mal jemand die ganzen Flags für den GPU Client (Nvidia) aufschreiben? Habe alles auf Standart.



Aus dem Dump der aktuellen exe:



-config|Configure user information
-configonly|Configure user information, then exit
-help|Display this usage screen
-queueinfo|Get information on queued work units
-delete x|Delete item #x from work queue
-send x|Send result #x to server then exit. Use x=all to send all results
-verbosity x|Sets the output level, from 1 to 9 (max). Default: 3
-pause|Pause after finishing & trying to send current unit
-oneunit|Exit after completing one unit
-forceasm|Force core assembly optimizations to be used if available
-advmethods|Use new advanced scientific cores and/or work units if available
-gpu x|Run GPU code on the specified display number
-local|Using local directory for work files


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (10. Februar 2010)

Mein Abi-Jahrgang wird eine Internetseite haben, die u.a. über Schülerpartys informiert. (Jeder Jahrgang ist bis zum Abi ca. 1 Jahr lang für so Sachen zuständig.) Zu der Internetseite wird es auch ein Forum geben.
Jetzt gibt es schon ein vorläufiges Forum. Da habe ich etwas Werbung für F@H gemacht. Der Startpost ist auch auf meinem PC gespeichert, damit der Thread sofort wieder da ist, wenn das vorläufige Forum plattgemacht wird und das richtige online geht.


----------



## mattinator (10. Februar 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Wir waren ja eben bei neuen Projekten: Wer hat alles ein P3469?



P3470, ist aber nicht so der Renner. Eigentlich bisher das GPU-Projekt mit der geringsten "Ausbeute". Kommt noch nach den 59xx und 1010x, keine 8k.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (11. Februar 2010)

ROFLartige Dreistigkeit:

Kaum sind die neuen Server in Betrieb lassen einige User ihre eigenen Stat-Scripte laufen. Nur dumm dass das ganze dann einem DDOS-Angriff gleich kommt!
Vijay Pande ruft dazu auf das gefälligst zu unterlassen. Die entsprechenden Ranking-Seiten wurden vorübergehend vom Netz genommen. Es drohen IP-Banns.
Ich hoffe da testet keiner von uns seine GPL-Scripte.


----------



## Lorin (11. Februar 2010)

michael7738 schrieb:


> Kannst du, hab inzwischen auch ein paar WUs die nicht raus wollen. Bei GPU läufts normal.
> 
> Hat jemand grad schnell einen Link zur Hand oder kann mir Hilfestellung geben? Habe mir den SMP-Client gemäß How-To installiert und eingerichtet. Problem ist aber das der Client zwar alle 4 CPU-Kerne voll auslastet aber bei 0% stehen bleibt. Hab im Taskmanager gestern gut 5 Stunden CPU-Zeit auf dem Zähler gehabt und nun sehe ich das der erst bei 439 von 500000 Steps angekommen ist. CPU taktet auch anständig auf 3,2GHz * 4 Cores.


 
Hatte nach dem einrichten meines SMP2 Clients das gleiche Problem, nur mit einem AMD Athlon, GPU lief normal, der SMP hat aber unglaublich langsam gefaltet (279/500000 in 3 Std)
Habe folgendes gemacht, danach ging es (allerdings weiss ich nicht warum):
- Den GPU Client optimiert (FLUSH_INTERVAL=128 usw....) (ATI Karte) um die Prozessorlast zu senken.
- Danach neu gestartet
- SMP client neu gestartet. 

Und auf einmal liefs dann auch. Warum auch immer.... 
Am reinen Neustart des SMPs kanns eigentlich nicht gelegen haben, weil ich den zwischendurch schonmal gestartet hatte. Auslastung aller CPU Kerne lag die ganze Zeit bei 100%


----------



## steffen0278 (11. Februar 2010)

Habe jetzt beide GPU Clients mit dem zusatz -advmethods versehen. Aber ich erkenne keinen Unterschied. Kommen nur Haufenweise 353´er


----------



## RonRonsen (11. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Was kann ich hier denn tun? Auf meinem GPU Clienten hat er nun 3 WUs fertig aber er bekommt keine gesendet. Beim Start kommt nun folgendes.


Langsam gehts ein echt auf die Nüsse.


----------



## Stergi (11. Februar 2010)

geht mir genauso ist aber immer nur bei einer so, versucht er dauernd zu senden, aber an unit 04 ist er schon seit tagen dran zu versuchen zu senden ( ok seit gestern)


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Februar 2010)

Ach Jungs (und Mädels) 
Die bei Stanford sind doch am Serverausbau - darum werden manchmal Projekte (für eine gewisse Zeit) nicht mehr erkannt
Die werden aber später (meist innerhalb von 24h) nachgesendet - es besteht nur eine minimale Gefahr dass was verloren geht

Also abwarten und


----------



## RonRonsen (11. Februar 2010)

wollen wir es hoffen. Da die 24h mit Beendigung der nächsten WU um sind auf dem Client.


----------



## Stergi (11. Februar 2010)

So jetzt habe ich einen Trick um nachts ohne internet auch falten zu können ^^ 

abends hole ich in meine 4 Clienten WU's und lasse 2 weiter laufen, 
die anderen beiden starte ich zeitverzögert über die Aufgabenplanung von Windows - 

fals interesse daren bestünde kann ich auch ein Howto schreiben, 
ich habe nur noch nicht es nachts ausprobiert, da ich diese nacht vergessen hatte einen Ausführort dazuzuschreiben und der deshalb auf einen aktiven Core zugreifen wollte was nachtürlich im Error endete.

Aber nun habe ich die Ausführung kurz getestet und es sollte gehen


----------



## mattinator (11. Februar 2010)

RonRonsen schrieb:


> file:///C:/Users/Ronsen/AppData/Local/Temp/moz-screenshot.pngWas kann ich hier denn tun? Auf meinem GPU Clienten hat er nun 3 WUs fertig aber er bekommt keine gesendet. Beim Start kommt nun folgendes.
> 
> 
> Langsam gehts ein echt auf die Nüsse.



Bei mir hat schon mal folgendes funktioniert, allerdings kann das auch  Zufall gewesen sein:


Client beenden
im WEB-Browser die Upload-Seite eingeben, Bsp. http://171.67.108.21 bzw. http://171.67.108.21:8080, ggf. mehrfach Reload in kurzen Abständen, bis OK angezeigt wird
wenn im WEB-Browser OK steht, Folding-Client mit Befehlszeilen-Option "-send all" starten
Wenn im WEB-Browser (wie jetzt gerade für http://171.67.108.21, *http://171.67.108.21:8080 geht gerade mal !*) keine Verbindung hergestellt werden kann, nutzt diese Methode natürlich auch nichts. Die Verfügbarkeit des Upload-Servers kann man auch vorher über die serverstat-Seite (server status for Folding@home) prüfen, aber das weißt Du sicher schon.


----------



## nfsgame (11. Februar 2010)

Stergi schrieb:


> So jetzt habe ich einen Trick um nachts ohne internet auch falten zu können ^^
> 
> abends hole ich in meine 4 Clienten WU's und lasse 2 weiter laufen,
> die anderen beiden starte ich zeitverzögert über die Aufgabenplanung von Windows -
> ...


Haben wir schon in 2008 herausgefunden und mache ich seitdem so .


----------



## mattinator (11. Februar 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Haben wir schon in 2008 herausgefunden und mache ich seitdem so .



Ich musste schon 2008 meine Mutter nicht mehr fragen, ob ich nachts falten darf. Und den DSL-Router hat sie mir auch nie ausgeschaltet.


----------



## nfsgame (11. Februar 2010)

Najaaaa, kann man nix für    .


----------



## Stergi (11. Februar 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Haben wir schon in 2008 herausgefunden und mache ich seitdem so .


darf ich mich verarscht fühlen, dass es nicht in deinem startpost von [Praxistips und Tuning] für Folding at Home steht? ^^ dann hät ich nicht selbst drauf kommen brauchen ^^ 



mattinator schrieb:


> Ich musste schon 2008 meine Mutter nicht mehr fragen, ob ich nachts falten darf. Und den DSL-Router hat sie mir auch nie ausgeschaltet.


freu dich... meine Eltern sind in soweit energieökos, jedes Watt zählt -.- wenn die wüssten das ich falte dann würden die mir den kopf abreißen  
den router machen die gerade deshalb auch nachts aus, spart schließlich 10W wenn keiner im netz ist -.-


----------



## mattinator (11. Februar 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Najaaaa, kann man nix für    .



Meine Mutter war 2008 schon 73, sie weiß vllt. gerade mal so, was ein DSL-Router ist. Außerdem sind ca. 600 km doch etwas zu weit, um dem Sohni schnell mal etwas auszuschalten.

OOT @Stergi:



> Ich bin ein Freizeitfalter!


Wenn ich meine Freizeit noch falten würde, hätte ich gleich gar keine mehr.


----------



## Stergi (11. Februar 2010)

freu dich  meine ist 50 und geht mir aufn keks, aber sonst ist sie nicht wegzudenken da nehm ich das faltmanko in kauf  hät in der Ausbildung bisel wenig geld für ne eigene wohnung, dann könnte ich zwar ohne störungen falten, aber ich hätte das geld dazu nicht


----------



## mattinator (11. Februar 2010)

Stergi schrieb:


> freu dich  meine ist 50 und geht mir aufn keks, aber sonst ist sie nicht wegzudenken da nehm ich das faltmanko in kauf  hät in der Ausbildung bisel wenig geld für ne eigene wohnung, dann könnte ich zwar ohne störungen falten, aber ich hätte das geld dazu nicht



Ist ja sowieso nur Spaß, möchte keinem auf die Füße treten. Wollte nur mal ein bisschen mit meinem Alter angeben, da in es diesem Thema keiner so richtig registriert hat: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rumpelkammer/87968-umfrage-2010-wie-alt-seid-ihr.html (wenn das hier im Forum überhaupt etwas ist, mit dem man angeben kann).


----------



## nfsgame (11. Februar 2010)

@Stergi: Dafür das das nicht in dem Thread steht möchte ich mich endschuldigen, ich hab es wohl als ich ihn eröffnet hatte vergessen hereinzuschreiben und ich muss ehrlich sagen das ich den Thread an sich auch vergessen hatte .


----------



## Vision-Modding (11. Februar 2010)

Wieso rennen hier größtenteils 14-16 Jährige rum O.O ? Kann man für Computer zu alt werden xD oder muss ich jetzt meine Prioritäten anders setzen ?


----------



## nfsgame (11. Februar 2010)

Findest du das schlimm? Nicht alle in der Altersgruppe sind so drauf wie man es beispielsweise im Fernsehn immer sieht .


----------



## Vision-Modding (11. Februar 2010)

Nein schlimm nicht, nur erstaunt , hab gehört das auch nicht Hartz4 und Gettho Jugendliche geben soll .


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Februar 2010)

Jetzt beherrscht euch aber sonst haue ich euch mit meinem Krückstock bis mir die dritten Zähne rausfliegen


----------



## nfsgame (11. Februar 2010)

War doch gar nicht so böse gemeint, von mir zumindest, ich denke mal von "den anderen" auch nicht .


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (11. Februar 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Ich musste schon 2008 meine Mutter nicht mehr fragen, ob ich nachts falten darf. Und den DSL-Router hat sie mir auch nie ausgeschaltet.


Meine Mutter sagt, ich soll den Router abends ausschalten, aber sie kontrolliert es nicht. Ich gehe grundsätzlich als letzter schlafen.
Wegen dem bisschen WLAN-Strahlung sterbe ich nicht, Router anlassen ist besser. Mein Handy ist auch nachts nah an meinem Kopf dran - Wayne?


----------



## Stergi (11. Februar 2010)

weiß ja des nur scherzhaft war ^^

als letzter ins bett gehen wär natürlich genial, nur dann müsst ich vorschlafen, sie schläft immer abends aufm sofa ein und geht so zwischen 24 und 3Uhr ins bett  ich steh um 5 auf 

nfs war auch nicht als vorwurf gedacht, nich, des des so rüberkommt ^^


----------



## Fate T.H (11. Februar 2010)

Vision-Modding schrieb:


> Wieso rennen hier größtenteils 14-16 Jährige rum O.O ? Kann man für Computer zu alt werden xD oder muss ich jetzt meine Prioritäten anders setzen ?



Ich denke eher das man mit zunehmenden Alter andere gewohnheiten hat.
Man kann für ein PC ansich nicht zu alt werden nur wird das interesse wohl abflachen.
Bis vor ein paar Jahren musste ich noch alles neue haben an HW/SW mittlerweile geht es mir am allerwertesten vorbei,
außer bei meinen geliebten Sony Konsolen xD
Zumindest ist es bei mir so ^^


----------



## Stergi (11. Februar 2010)

oder einem bleibt nichtmehr die zeit dazu die neueste HW/SW zu haben ^^ merke ich schon bei mir abends die paar stunden sind halt weniger als früher ganze nachmittage die ich als freizeit hatte


----------



## mattinator (11. Februar 2010)

Stergi schrieb:


> oder einem bleibt nichtmehr die zeit dazu die neueste HW/SW zu haben ^^ merke ich schon bei mir abends die paar stunden sind halt weniger als früher ganze nachmittage die ich als freizeit hatte



Siehst Du, hättest Du mal doch lieber nicht Deine "Freizeit gefaltet".
Aber jetzt genug rumgedallert, muss mich anderen Dingen widmen, so long.


----------



## Stergi (11. Februar 2010)

hm... manchesmal muss man auch seine freizeit falten, wenn man im beruf vorwärts kommen will 
so ich werd mal meine GPU Clienten pausieren und ne runde zoggen ^^


----------



## Lochti (11. Februar 2010)

*BRAUCHE SCHNELLE ANTWORT*
Hi leute habe seid langer zeit mal wieder den Folding in Bertieb genommen !
Und habe mal so meine Punkte angeschaut , so aber mit dem ergebnis :
*frampton rfc (70355)*

*Haben wir einen neuen Teamnamen ?*

Folding@Home

Das die seite !
Folding@Home
Das ist auch komisch bitte um Schnelle antworten !!!


Kann gelöscht werden


----------



## Fate T.H (11. Februar 2010)

Falsche Teamnummer ^^

PCGH = 703*35* nicht 703*55*


----------



## Lochti (11. Februar 2010)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Falsche Teamnummer ^^
> 
> PCGH = 703*35* nicht 703*55*


 

Neinnnnnnnnnnn Danke !


----------



## Fate T.H (11. Februar 2010)

Bitte bitte.
So ein Zahlendreher soll schonmal vorkommen.


----------



## Stergi (11. Februar 2010)

wie du rechnest für ein falsches team?


----------



## Lochti (11. Februar 2010)

Stergi schrieb:


> wie du rechnest für ein falsches team?


 

Bin am überlegen ob ich meine Punkte wieder einklage !!!!!
Aber da habe ich platz 16


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (11. Februar 2010)

aber mal lustig zusehen wie viele andere pcgh falter auch schon in diesem team falteten....


----------



## Rick (11. Februar 2010)

ich habn problem, ich hab mir gestern nen SMP client eingerichtet, aber dabei mich offensichtlich bei der teamnummer vertippt (hab jetz 470 pts an das team frampton rfc (70355) )gegeben, das ich nicht kenne kann mir bitte jemand sagen wie ich diesen fehler korrigieren könnte?
bin in dem team mit der 1. wu schon auf platz 31


----------



## RonRonsen (11. Februar 2010)

Den Ordner mit den Clienten öffnen , config Datei löschen und neu machen. aber dann mit 70335 als Teamnummer


----------



## RonRonsen (11. Februar 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Bei mir hat schon mal folgendes funktioniert, allerdings kann das auch  Zufall gewesen sein:
> 
> 
> Client beenden
> ...



Also die Statusabfrage war ok , hab send all als flag vorne ran gestellt nur kommt die selbe Gülle wieder. Zum


----------



## Argead (11. Februar 2010)

Bei meinem GPU Projekt kommt:


> Posted data.
> Initial: 481A; - Uploaded at ~0 kB/s
> - Averaged speed for that direction ~14 kB/s
> - Unknown packet returned from server, expected *ACK* for results
> ...



Was bedeutet das?


----------



## sentinel1 (11. Februar 2010)

Ich glaube der server ist wieder (immer noch) überlastet.

Stanford University lässt sich nicht aufrufen. Jetzt doch wieder.


----------



## steffen0278 (11. Februar 2010)

Kauft euch einfach bei MediaMarkt ein Leistungswessgerät aus dem Wühltisch. Hat mich 15€ gekostet. Hängt das vor dem Rechner und zum Monats Ende sollen eure Eltern ablesen, wie viel Kw/h ihr verbraucht habt. Ihr könnt das selber überprüfen. Setzt euch ein Ziel. Ca. 20€ wollt ihr verfalten. Wenn ihr das erreicht habt, wird erst im nächsten Monat weiter gefaltet. Den Verbrauch könnt ihr ja euren Eltern Monatlich geben.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (11. Februar 2010)

Rick schrieb:


> ich habn problem, ich hab mir gestern nen SMP client eingerichtet, aber dabei mich offensichtlich bei der teamnummer vertippt (hab jetz 470 pts an das team frampton rfc (70355) )gegeben, das ich nicht kenne kann mir bitte jemand sagen wie ich diesen fehler korrigieren könnte?
> bin in dem team mit der 1. wu schon auf platz 31


Client mit dem Flag -config oder -configonly starten. Dann kannst du den Client neu konfigurieren, du musst keine Datei löschen.
Denke aber dran, das Flag wieder aus der Verknüpfung heraus zu nehmen. Oder du startest F@H über die Kommandozeile, dann hast du das Problem mit der Verknüpfung nicht.


----------



## Stergi (11. Februar 2010)

bei mir hängen jetzt schon 3 WU's in net ewigen upload versuchsreihe


----------



## sentinel1 (11. Februar 2010)

Das Versenden frisst auch Leistung/Zeit.

[20:00:00] Completed 95%
[20:00:55] Completed 96%
[20:01:49] Completed 97%
[20:02:43] Completed 98%
[20:03:37] Completed 99%
[20:04:30] Completed 100%
[20:04:30] Successful run
[20:04:30] DynamicWrapper: Finished Work Unit: sleep=10000
[20:04:40] Reserved 101776 bytes for xtc file; Cosm status=0
[20:04:40] Allocated 101776 bytes for xtc file
[20:04:40] - Reading up to 101776 from "work/wudata_00.xtc": Read 101776
[20:04:40] Read 101776 bytes from xtc file; available packet space=786328688
[20:04:40] xtc file hash check passed.
[20:04:40] Reserved 30216 30216 786328688 bytes for arc file=<work/wudata_00.trr
> Cosm status=0
[20:04:40] Allocated 30216 bytes for arc file
[20:04:40] - Reading up to 30216 from "work/wudata_00.trr": Read 30216
[20:04:40] Read 30216 bytes from arc file; available packet space=786298472
[20:04:40] trr file hash check passed.
[20:04:40] Allocated 560 bytes for edr file
[20:04:40] Read bedfile
[20:04:40] edr file hash check passed.
[20:04:40] Logfile not read.
[20:04:40] GuardedRun: success in DynamicWrapper
[20:04:40] GuardedRun: done
[20:04:40] Run: GuardedRun completed.
[20:04:40] + Opened results file
[20:04:40] - Writing 133064 bytes of core data to disk...
[20:04:40] Done: 132552 -> 132092 (compressed to 99.6 percent)
[20:04:40]   ... Done.
[20:04:40] DeleteFrameFiles: successfully deleted file=work/wudata_00.ckp
[20:04:40] Shutting down core
[20:04:40]
[20:04:40] Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
[20:04:44] CoreStatus = 64 (100)
[20:04:44] Sending work to server
[20:04:44] Project: 10102 (Run 12, Clone 3, Gen 8)
[20:04:44] - Read packet limit of 540015616... Set to 524286976.


[20:04:44] + Attempting to send results [February 11 20:04:44 UTC]
[20:15:30] - Unknown packet returned from server, expected ACK for results
[20:15:30] - Error: Could not transmit unit 00 (completed February 11) to work s
erver.
[20:15:30]   Keeping unit 00 in queue.
[20:15:30] Project: 10102 (Run 12, Clone 3, Gen 8)
[20:15:30] - Read packet limit of 540015616... Set to 524286976.


[20:15:30] + Attempting to send results [February 11 20:15:30 UTC]
[20:15:34] - Server has already received unit.
[20:15:34] - Preparing to get new work unit...
[20:15:34] + Attempting to get work packet
[20:15:34] - Connecting to assignment server
[20:15:35] - Successful: assigned to (171.67.108.11).
[20:15:35] + News From Folding@Home: Welcome to Folding@Home
[20:15:35] Loaded queue successfully.
[20:15:39] + Closed connections
[20:15:39]
[20:15:39] + Processing work unit
[20:15:39] Core required: FahCore_11.exe
[20:15:39] Core found.
[20:15:39] Working on queue slot 01 [February 11 20:15:39 UTC]
[20:15:39] + Working ...
[20:15:39]
[20:15:39] *------------------------------*
[20:15:39] Folding@Home GPU Core
[20:15:39] Version 1.31 (Tue Sep 15 10:57:42 PDT 2009)
[20:15:39]
[20:15:39] Compiler  : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 14
.00.50727.762 for 80x86
[20:15:39] Build host: amoeba
[20:15:39] Board Type: Nvidia
[20:15:39] Core      :
[20:15:39] Preparing to commence simulation
[20:15:39] - Looking at optimizations...
[20:15:39] DeleteFrameFiles: successfully deleted file=work/wudata_01.ckp
[20:15:39] - Created dyn
[20:15:39] - Files status OK
[20:15:39] - Expanded 46683 -> 252912 (decompressed 541.7 percent)
[20:15:39] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=46683 data_size=2529
12, decompressed_data_size=252912 diff=0
[20:15:39] - Digital signature verified
[20:15:39]
[20:15:39] Project: 5765 (Run 13, Clone 268, Gen 543)
[20:15:39]
[20:15:39] Assembly optimizations on if available.
[20:15:39] Entering M.D.
[20:15:45] Tpr hash work/wudata_01.tpr:  4193894153 784205037 1186530246 1977843
812 2204492582
[20:15:45]
[20:15:45] Calling fah_main args: 14 usage=100
[20:15:45]
[20:15:45] Working on Protein
[20:15:46] Client config found, loading data.
[20:15:46] Starting GUI Server
[20:16:18] Completed 1%
[20:16:50] Completed 2%
[20:17:23] Completed 3%


----------



## steffen0278 (11. Februar 2010)

Wollte grade meine Shader wieder auf 1600 MHz übertakten, da stellte ich mit Erschrecken fest, Geht nicht mehr.
Rivatuner zeigt die Shader nicht mehr an. Hab mich kurz belesen und fündig geworden. Seit dem Treiber 196 kann man mit dem Rivatuner nicht mehr übertakten. Version 195 soll aber noch gehen. Mal sehen ob ich mir die Arbeit mache oder auf Standart lasse.


----------



## steffen0278 (11. Februar 2010)

So, Entwarnung. Mit dem neuesten MSI Afterburner gehts.


----------



## Vision-Modding (12. Februar 2010)

Oder man nimmt den Treiber mit Hotfix von Nvidia , da haben sies wieder gebugfixt


----------



## Muschkote (12. Februar 2010)

Juhu, ich bin nicht der einzige bei dem die Gülle-WUs "hängenbleiben". 
Hab diese Woche schon 6 verloren wegen Deadline und die nächsten sammeln sich schon wieder an. 

Ich schliesse mich RonRonsen an:


----------



## Stergi (12. Februar 2010)

meine GPU geht gerade voll ab, 11k PPD sagt HFM mir vorraus hat gerade ein Projekt  nur leider muss ich gleich mal meinen PC abfahren um die SOundkarte zu entnehmen ( schwirigkeiten bei einem Soundkanal und verzerrungen bei einem anderen, muss mal optisch drüberschaun was los ist)


----------



## mattinator (12. Februar 2010)

Stergi schrieb:


> meine GPU geht gerade voll ab, 11k PPD sagt HFM mir vorraus



Poste bitte mal die Projekt-Nummer und die Daten Deiner Grafikkarte (Typ, Clocks) .


----------



## Bumblebee (12. Februar 2010)

Also mit der 275GTX LIGHTNING machst du 11k PPD....



mattinator schrieb:


> Poste bitte mal die Projekt-Nummer und die Daten Deiner Grafikkarte (Typ, Clocks) .


 
Da schliesse ich mich definitiv an - bin gespannt


----------



## Stergi (12. Februar 2010)

GPU:GF260(896MB)@730,1150,1460(Grafik,Speicher,Prozessor-Takt(in MHz)) Spannungen via Bios leicht angehoben

 P10102 (R754,C3,G6) 548Punkte

Edit: hier mal ein screenshot von dem HFM


----------



## nfsgame (12. Februar 2010)

Die scheinen das Punktesystem überarbeitet zu haben, ich hatte ja neulich auch schon ne WU, die genausoschnell lief (von den Frametimes her) wie ne 353er, brachte aber 450Punkte, was teilweise bis zu 7500PPD mit einer 9800GT OC bedeutet .


----------



## Fate T.H (12. Februar 2010)

Die sollten lieber mal zusehen das der GPU Klient kommt antatt andauernd neue WU´s oder das PK-System zu bearbeiten.


----------



## nfsgame (12. Februar 2010)

Ich denke, dass die Punkteverteilung sehr eng mit dem GPU3 zuzasmmenhängt. Der hängt sozusagen in den Startlöchern .


----------



## Fate T.H (12. Februar 2010)

Und wenn mich nicht alles täuscht für Nv only erst nur.


----------



## steffen0278 (12. Februar 2010)

Da ich in letzter Zeit nur kleine WUs bekommen habe, habe ich nur noch 1 Client laufen. Das bringt mehr PPD.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (12. Februar 2010)

Ich habe keine Probleme mit WUs. SMP und GPU Tray arbeiten bestens.

btw: Mein 1337. Post


----------



## mattinator (12. Februar 2010)

Stergi schrieb:


> GPU:GF260(896MB)@730,1150,1460(Grafik,Speicher,Prozessor-Takt(in MHz)) Spannungen via Bios leicht angehoben
> 
> P10102 (R754,C3,G6) 548Punkte
> 
> Edit: hier mal ein screenshot von dem HFM



Das ist scheinbar auf Basis des letzten Frames berechnet: 2 x 52s, 1 x 40s. Bei den 101xx-Projekten schwankt die GPU-Last, im Durchschnitt bist Du dann wieder etwas weiter unten (unter 10k).



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Also mit der 275GTX LIGHTNING machst du 11k  PPD....



Die 275GTX LIGHTNING hatte ich, wobei die Werte für 'ne GTX 260 auch recht gut sind.


----------



## Bumblebee (12. Februar 2010)

Ok - die Karte läuft aber auch an der "Glutgrenze"- vom OC gesehen
Ist aber definitiv ein Spitzenwert; eine meiner 275GTX (kaum OC) faltet auch gerade eine 10102 - mit 8025 ppd 

Und ok - (Lightning) - hab mich da an deinen Sysprofile orientiert - *könnte* man(n) mal updaten


----------



## mattinator (12. Februar 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ok - die Karte läuft aber auch an der "Glutgrenze"- vom OC gesehen
> Ist aber definitiv ein Spitzenwert; eine meiner 275GTX (kaum OC) faltet auch gerade eine 10102 - mit 8025 ppd
> 
> Und ok - (Lightning) - hab mich da an deinen Sysprofile orientiert - *könnte* man(n) mal updaten



Ist zwar nicht so wichtig, aber das war jetzt ein doppeltes Missverständnis:

Ich dachte, Du dachtest, dass Stergi mit den 11k PPD die Lightning hat. Er hat jedoch 'ne GTX 260 mit (anständigem) OC. Deshalb mein Einwurf:





> Die 275GTX LIGHTNING hatte *ich* ...


 Damit meinte ich nicht, dass ich die Lightning mal hatte, sondern dass *ich* derjenige bin, der sie hat. Betonung kann man schlecht schreiben. (was für ein Kauderwelsch, ich hoffe, Du verstehst, was ich meine )
Mein Sysprofile stimmt schon noch. Die Karten waren auch teuer genug, jetzt sollen sie erstmal (hauptsächlich) beim Folden schuften. Vllt. kann ich sie ja später mal als Rarität verhökern, sind momentan nirgendwo mehr zu kaufen.

EDIT:

Wieder ein neues Projekt (bei mir), HFM.NET-Benchmark:



> Project ID: 3469
> Core: GROGPU2
> Credit: 450
> Frames: 100
> ...


Da gibt es durchaus welche mit mehr PPD.


----------



## steffen0278 (12. Februar 2010)

11k mit ner 260? Wie geht das denn? 
Hier mal meine 285 mit Shader auf 1584MHz:


----------



## sentinel1 (12. Februar 2010)

@steffen0278 dito


----------



## Muschkote (12. Februar 2010)

Ich geh auch davon aus, dass da irgendwas falsch angezeigt/berechnet wird. Ich hab auch ne 260GTX im Hauptrechner und ich falte die 548er seit Tagen und hab etwa 6k. Da is was faul!


----------



## Empirelord (12. Februar 2010)

Gab es da nicht mal diesen NV-Bug, der jede zweite Berechnung übersprungen hat?


----------



## Vision-Modding (12. Februar 2010)

Ohne jetzt die Büchse der Pandorra zu öffnen ein kollege sagte neulich als ich vorschlug mit seinen 2 295ern zu falten, das folding doch eh nur Atombomben Simulationen berechnen würde. Ich dachte jetzt im Nachhinein, könnte man das wiederlegen ?


----------



## steffen0278 (12. Februar 2010)

Ich hatte im Sommer mal 2 WUs hintereinander. Da hat Fahmon damals 22k PPD pro WU angezeigt. die WUs waren in ca 10 min durchgerechnet. Waren aber fehlerhafte Daten wie sich später rausstellte.


----------



## Muschkote (12. Februar 2010)

@Vision-Modding
Ja genau, und wenn dir dein Arzt Blut abnimmt wirst du geklont.


----------



## mattinator (12. Februar 2010)

Wie ich oben schon schrieb, die 101xx-Projekte habe schwankende GPU-Auslastungen und damit Frame-Times. Der 11836,8 PPD von Stergi in HFM.NET sind lt. Screen-Shot nur auf Basis eines (des letzten) Frames (LastFrame in Konfiguration von HFM.NET) berechnet: 24*60*60/40/100*548=11836,8. Ähnliche Unterschiede in den Frame-Times wird sicher jeder hier mit diesen Projekten haben, da macht eher die Berechnung auf "AllFrames"-Basis einen Sinn und dann kommen wieder realistische Werte raus und es passt wieder.



Vision-Modding schrieb:


> Ohne jetzt die Büchse der Pandorra zu  öffnen ein kollege  sagte neulich als ich vorschlug mit seinen 2 295ern zu falten, das  folding doch eh nur Atombomben Simulationen berechnen würde. Ich dachte  jetzt im Nachhinein, könnte man das wiederlegen ?



Wer weiss, was Dein Kollege mit seinen 2 295ern anstellt. Nur zum Spielen braucht man die doch nicht wirklich. Es sei denn, er macht "Public Viewing".


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (12. Februar 2010)

Die HD 4870 X2 eignet sich wohl sehr gut zum Knacken von WLAN-Passwörtern. Vielleicht hat er mit seinen GTX 295 etwas ähnliches vor.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (12. Februar 2010)

So wo ja alle hier zeigen, dass sie irgendetwas kompensieren müssen mit der hohen PPD (), zeige ich mal das ich auch so genug hab ()

Ne, also mal im ernst. ICH will mal mitleid! Meine ATI 3200 falltet nach drei Stunden einen Prozent der dortigen WU und wenn ich zwei SMP's anmach, denkt man, dass hier am laufenden Band Jets starten... 

Wird zeit, dass der Neue GPU-Client kommt und zwar auch für ATI's/AMD's 


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## sentinel1 (12. Februar 2010)

@nr91
Der GPU - client macht doch aber eher Peanuts, oder?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (12. Februar 2010)

Wenn wir Glück haben, faltet sesfontain bald auch mit.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (12. Februar 2010)

sentinel1 schrieb:


> @nr91
> Der GPU - client macht doch aber eher Peanuts, oder?



Ich hoffe, dass die Performances für mich steigt.

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## Vision-Modding (13. Februar 2010)

Muschkote schrieb:


> @Vision-Modding
> Ja genau, und wenn dir dein Arzt Blut abnimmt wirst du geklont.


O´rly? cool, kann ich den dann zur arbeit schicken ?


----------



## Empirelord (13. Februar 2010)

Du hast mein vollstes Mitleid, ich habe ja auch mal mit ner 3450 angefangen und hatte Probleme die Deadlines einzuhalten.
Also 8500ppd für Peanuts zu halten ist schon ziemlich geil. Wenn erstmal Fermi rauskommt komme ich auch nochmal an die Top 100 ran, geht nur schwer, solange man maximal 12h per day mit ner ~5000ppd Maschine faltet.


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Februar 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Ist zwar nicht so wichtig, aber das war jetzt ein doppeltes Missverständnis:


 
Joo - da wurde tatsächlich ein Missverständnis missverständlich missverstanden 

Aber nun hab'ichs geschnallt - glaube ich


----------



## mattinator (13. Februar 2010)

Jetzt habe ich die Auflösung der 11k PPD von Stergi. Ist ein Problem / Bug von HFM.NET. Hatte heute früh einen "Stromausfall" und damit einen ungeordneten Abbruch von HFM.NET. Danach sah es wie im Anhang aus. Dagegen sind die 11k von Stergi gar nichts.

Anhand der Queue-Stati der Clients, des Queue-Bereichs sowie des Log-Fensters von HFM-NET sieht man, dass die PPD oben gar nicht für die aktuellen Projekte angezeigt werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



HFM.NET-Log:



> [13.02.2010-08:08:24] - HFM.Instances.ClientInstance.RetrievePathInstance (MSI GTX 275 GPU 1.1) Execution Time: 0 ms
> *[13.02.2010-08:08:24] ! HFM.Instances.ClientInstance.ProcessExisting (MSI GTX 275 GPU 1.1) Could not verify log section for current queue entry (0). Parsing logs without queue.*
> [13.02.2010-08:08:24] - HFM.Instances.ClientInstance.Retrieve (MSI GTX 275 GPU 1.1) Client Status: Running
> [13.02.2010-08:08:24] - HFM.Instances.ClientInstance.RetrievePathInstance (MSI GTX 275 GPU 2.1) Execution Time: 0 ms
> ...


Im Fahmon-Status zum gleichen Zeitpunkt ist alles o.k.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach Ende der Projekte der beiden GPU-Clients war alles wieder normal, allerdings sind jetzt die Benchmarks von HFM.NET verdreht:


> Project ID: 5781
> Core: GROGPU2
> Credit: 783
> Frames: 100
> ...


EDIT: Tip von nfsgame mit ATTACH ausprobiert, man lernt nie aus. Danke


----------



## sentinel1 (13. Februar 2010)

Sollte ich den A3 - Core (7% offline) zu Ende falten oder die bigadv weiterfalten? Achtung alles ohne Boni!

Die 1888er GPU sind voll lahm, in etwa wie A1 -Core für die CPU (nur 50% Last)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## michael7738 (13. Februar 2010)

Die Screenshots nur als Anhang zu machen würde sehr dazu beitragen das das Forum leserlich bleibt, und sich nicht total in die breite zieht.


----------



## nfsgame (13. Februar 2010)

Zumal es richtig Stress gibt, wenn ein Mod hier vorbeischaut. Laut Forenreglen sind nämlich nur Screenshots/Bilder bis maximal 1000Pixel Breite im Post erlaubt .

Wieso gibts bei dir noch keine Boni? Ich dachte du hättest schon nen paar gefaltet oO?


----------



## Empirelord (13. Februar 2010)

Ich würde erstmal die Bigadv fertigstellen, bevor du dich wieder dem a3 widmest.

Wieso, braucht man halt nur nen breiteren Bildschirm XD.


----------



## sentinel1 (13. Februar 2010)

Fahmon zeigt doch keine Boni an. A2/A3 - Cores müsste ich eigentlich über 10 sein, hab aber evtl. zu viele abgebrochen (80% durchfalten).


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (13. Februar 2010)

Diese überbreiten Bilder sind Folter für Leute wie mich, die nur 1280x1024 haben.


----------



## Fate T.H (13. Februar 2010)

Macht es doch einfach so:

1. Bild hochladen als Anhang
2. Im Posting dann den BBCode "


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

"
3. Alles im butter. ^^

PID raufinden :

z.B. Link zum hochgeladenen Bild = "http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=191893&stc=1&d=1266063971"

Die Die Zahl nach der dem Wort attachmentid ist die PID die benötigt wird.
Also sollte es dann ungefähr so aussehen 
	
	



```
[attach]191893[/attach]
```


----------



## mattinator (13. Februar 2010)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Macht es doch einfach so:
> 
> 1. Bild hochladen als Anhang
> 2. Im Posting dann den BBCode "
> ...



Entschuldigung, werde mich bessern! Danke für den Tip. Weißt Du auch, wie man diese "Spoiler" macht ?


----------



## Fate T.H (13. Februar 2010)

Klar einfach die Tags nutzen ^^

```
[spoiler][/spoiler]
```


----------



## mattinator (13. Februar 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Zumal es richtig Stress gibt, wenn ein Mod hier vorbeischaut. Laut Forenreglen sind nämlich nur Screenshots/Bilder bis maximal 1000Pixel Breite im Post erlaubt .



Werde mich dran halten und will auch nicht streiten, aber diese Regel mit der Bildgröße habe ich nicht gefunden (ich verwende jpg-Bilder). Möchte nur, dass ich und andere es auch korrekt machen können. Hier der Auszug aus den Forenregeln (http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/faq.php?faq=vb3_reading_posting#faq_vb3_attachments):



> Anhänge und Bilder   *Wie  kann ich eine Datei an einen Beitrag anhängen?*
> Um eine Datei  an einen Beitrag anhängen zu können, müssen Sie Ihren Beitrag oder Ihr  neues Thema über die Schaltfläche 'Antworten'- oder 'Neues Thema'  erstellen. Wenn Sie 'Direkt antworten' nutzen, um eine Antwort in einem  Thema zu schreiben, können Sie keine Dateien anhängen.
> Unter dem  Eingabefeld für Ihren Beitrag finden Sie in den 'Zusätzlichen  Einstellungen' die Schaltfläche 'Anhänge verwalten'. Wenn Sie darauf  klicken, öffnet sich ein Fenster, in dem Sie Ihre Anhänge hochladen  können. Sie können Dateien hochladen, die sich auf Ihrem Computer  befinden oder über eine URL erreichbar sind. Das Fenster zum Hochladen  von Dateien öffnet sich auch, wenn Sie die Schaltfläche für Anhänge (
> 
> ...


Hier die Legende aus dem Upload-Fenster:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Klar einfach die Tags nutzen ^^
> 
> ```
> [spoiler][/spoiler]
> ```



Danke, probiere es gleich mal in meiner Signatur.


----------



## nfsgame (13. Februar 2010)

Forenregeln schrieb:
			
		

> *Kurzfassung:*
> 
> Das PCGH-Extreme-Forum funktioniert nur, wenn sich alle Benutzer vernünftig verhalten - dazu die folgenden Regeln.
> 
> ...




Hast glaub ich falsch geguckt . Naja ist jetzt auch egal, ich will ja nicht kleinlich sein .


----------



## mattinator (13. Februar 2010)

@nfsgame

Danke, ist o.k. Ich werde wohl doch langsam alt.



AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Klar einfach die Tags nutzen ^^
> 
> ```
> [spoiler][/spoiler]
> ```



Kann man den "*Spoiler*"-Titel auch umbenennen ?


----------



## Fate T.H (13. Februar 2010)

Nein kann man nicht zumindest nicht ohne zugriff auf den PHP-Code von dem Forum hier


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Februar 2010)

*Server does not have record...*

Wollte bloss kurz anmerken, dass nun selbst mir (Geduld wie ein Kutschengaul) diese ewigen "Server does not have record..." langsam aber sicher auf's Gemüt schlagen

 Die sollen mit ihrer Server-Ausbauaktion endlich in die Gänge (und zu einem Ende) kommen


----------



## mattinator (13. Februar 2010)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Nein kann man nicht zumindest nicht ohne zugriff auf den PHP-Code von dem Forum hier



Danke.


----------



## Stergi (13. Februar 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Wie ich oben schon schrieb, die 101xx-Projekte habe schwankende GPU-Auslastungen und damit Frame-Times. Der 11836,8 PPD von Stergi in HFM.NET sind lt. Screen-Shot nur auf Basis eines (des letzten) Frames (LastFrame in Konfiguration von HFM.NET) berechnet: 24*60*60/40/100*548=11836,8. Ähnliche Unterschiede in den Frame-Times wird sicher jeder hier mit diesen Projekten haben, da macht eher die Berechnung auf "AllFrames"-Basis einen Sinn und dann kommen wieder realistische Werte raus und es passt wieder.
> 
> 
> 
> Wer weiss, was Dein Kollege mit seinen 2 295ern anstellt. Nur zum Spielen braucht man die doch nicht wirklich. Es sei denn, er macht "Public Viewing".



das stimmt so nicht, der screen ist zwar eine mommentaufnahme und ja am letzten frame berechnet, jedoch hatte jeder frame eine ähnliche zeit ( entsp. ppd von 10k-11,5k)

sry war nimmer on deshalb des hervorgezogen wieder ^^
bzw. hatte danach auch noch so eine, gleiche Ges. punkte, gleiche framerate gleiche ppd größe. in einem durchgerechnet, schneller wie eine 353er...

und ja meine graka faltet am Limit ^^ danke Wakü aber kein problem mit temps und lärm ( außer spulenfießen, festplattenzugriffe und NT-Lüfterrauschen


----------



## mattinator (13. Februar 2010)

Stergi schrieb:


> das stimmt so nicht, der screen ist zwar eine mommentaufnahme und ja am letzten frame berechnet, jedoch hatte jeder frame eine ähnliche zeit ( entsp. ppd von 10k-11,5k)
> 
> sry war nimmer on deshalb des hervorgezogen wieder ^^
> bzw. hatte danach auch noch so eine, gleiche Ges. punkte, gleiche framerate gleiche ppd größe. in einem durchgerechnet, schneller wie eine 353er...
> ...



Sieh mal hier, war wohl doch nicht ganz richtig berechnet: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/1535676-post7673.html . Kannst die Dinge ja beim nächsten mal prüfen.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (13. Februar 2010)

Juhuuu meine erste "neue" WU kam gerade herein.

Brachiale 8100 PPD auf ner 9800GT mit angehobenem Shader auf 1850 MHz. 

Das Projekt heißt 3469 (R19, C188, G0) und bringt 450 Punkte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stergi (13. Februar 2010)

Ich glaube nicht das unsere beiden Punktesprünge die gleiche ursache haben, wie gesagt, hatte nicht soeine fehlermeldung wie du, so erheblich höher wie sonst waren die punkte nicht und die berechung für alle frames im screen ergab auch gute werte zwischen 7,6k und 11,5k 
so das auf jeden es stimmt ( ppd berechung über 3 wäre auch auf 11k gekommen ^^) 
deins ist eine andere geschichte, davon bin ich überzeugt

gz master


----------



## The Master of MORARE (13. Februar 2010)

Stergi schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das unsere beiden Punktesprünge die gleiche ursache haben, wie gesagt, hatte nicht soeine fehlermeldung wie du, so erheblich höher wie sonst waren die punkte nicht und die berechung für alle frames im screen ergab auch gute werte zwischen 7,6k und 11,5k
> so das auf jeden es stimmt ( ppd berechung über 3 wäre auch auf 11k gekommen ^^)
> deins ist eine andere geschichte, davon bin ich überzeugt
> 
> gz master



Meinst du mich O.o? Was für ne Fehlermeldung meinst du, ich bin verwirrt.


----------



## nfsgame (13. Februar 2010)

Ich glaube das zu dir war nur das "Gratz", der Rest gehört zu ner Diskussion der vorherigen Seite .

Achso: Ich hab auch malwieder ne schöne WU .


----------



## Stergi (13. Februar 2010)

genau so ist des , der obere teil gehört zu ner längeren discusion, das graz war an dich, morare.

interessant wieviele GPU clienten du hast nfsgame, in was für abständen lässt du sie anlaufen wenn ud kein internet hast?


----------



## nfsgame (13. Februar 2010)

Die Clients sind Ersatzclients, die lasse ich immer dann laufen wenn das Inet zwangsweise aus ist (). Wenns ne 353-Punkte WU ist startet alle zwei Stunden nen neuer Client, bei ner 768er alle vier.


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Februar 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Juhuuu meine erste "neue" WU kam gerade herein.
> 
> Brachiale 8100 PPD auf ner 9800GT mit angehobenem Shader auf 1850 MHz.
> 
> Das Projekt heißt 3469 (R19, C188, G0) und bringt 450 Punkte.


 
Die faltet eine von meinen 9800GT auch gerade - allerdings (wegen wesentlich "zivileren" Shaderwerten) nur mit 72xx ppd


----------



## Stergi (13. Februar 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Die Clients sind Ersatzclients, die lasse ich immer dann laufen wenn das Inet zwangsweise aus ist (). Wenns ne 353-Punkte WU ist startet alle zwei Stunden nen neuer Client, bei ner 768er alle vier.



 ok so meinte ich das ^^ du rechnest mit 24std. ohne netz? wow
du gibst die startzeit genauso wie ich von hand in die Aufgebenplanung ein, oder hast du nen script dafür? ^^


----------



## The Master of MORARE (13. Februar 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Die faltet eine von meinen 9800GT auch gerade - allerdings (wegen wesentlich "zivileren" Shaderwerten) nur mit 72xx ppd



Ich hab ja hier unterm Dach auch schöne 48°C Loadtemperatur der Karte bei (gerade raufgetakteten) 1864MHz Shadertakt.


----------



## Stergi (13. Februar 2010)

arg neiiiin es hat meine graka gerade mal wieder zerschlagen... treiberabsturz bei 86% einer 783er WU -> Shutdown: UNSTABLE_MACHINE 
verdammter mist


----------



## nfsgame (13. Februar 2010)

Stergi schrieb:


> ok so meinte ich das ^^ du rechnest mit 24std. ohne netz? wow
> du gibst die startzeit genauso wie ich von hand in die Aufgebenplanung ein, oder hast du nen script dafür? ^^


Nix ist unmöglich, das hatte ich öfter schonmal .
Ich mache es entweder (in den Ferien wenn ich eh länger wach bin) per Hand (oh man(n) nix versautes Denken  )oder per Aufgabenplanung.


----------



## Stergi (13. Februar 2010)

und aufgabenplanung stellst du dann immer von hand die neuen startzeiten ein oder?


----------



## nfsgame (13. Februar 2010)

Jap.

Achso: Hat schon jemand gemerkt das unsere Team-PPD auf über 900.000PPD gestiegen ist ?


----------



## Stergi (13. Februar 2010)

jap ^^


----------



## nfsgame (13. Februar 2010)

Wenn wir so weiter machen und Stefan noch wieder zurück kommt mit neuer "Ausstattung" () haben wir XCPUs.com abgewimmelt .


----------



## Muschkote (13. Februar 2010)

Ich habe grade den Verdacht, dass die neuen WUs zB. P3470 (445 Punkte) sehr gut mit dem Shadertakt skalieren. 
Lustigerweise ist bei mir eine 9800GT (Shader 1620) schneller als meine GTX260(192)(Shader 1458), etwa 7100 zu 6900. Kann das jemand bestätigen?


----------



## steffen0278 (13. Februar 2010)

Hatte grade eine 3470 WU. 
GraKa: GTX285 (Cora 700MHz, Shader 1596 MHz). 

PPD: ca 8000


----------



## sentinel1 (13. Februar 2010)

XCPU hat (24h average) 1Mega+, das wird wohl eher nicht einfach bis unmöglich.


----------



## mattinator (13. Februar 2010)

steffen0278 schrieb:


> Hatte grade eine 3470 WU.
> GraKa: GTX285 (Cora 700MHz, Shader 1596 MHz).
> 
> PPD: ca 8000



GraKa: GTX275 (Core 742MHz, Shader 1550 MHz)
Projekt: 3470
PPD: 7.846,5 (- 8.010,0)

PPD nicht so hoch wie bei anderen Projekten, aber geringe Leistungsaufnahme und kühl, s. Bild (die zweite Karte bei Projekt 5781 bei 73°C).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@nfsgame

Jetzt schick so mit den Bildern, oder ?


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (13. Februar 2010)

Ich habe heute jemandem von F@H erzählt, aber er hat abgelehnt, weil sein PC auf Vollast immer so laut ist. 
Mein Tipp: Boxed-Kühler raus, Megahalems oder Mega Shadow rein!


----------



## mattinator (13. Februar 2010)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Ich habe heute jemandem von F@H erzählt, aber er hat abgelehnt, weil sein PC auf Vollast immer so laut ist.
> Mein Tipp: Boxed-Kühler raus, Megahalems oder Mega Shadow rein!



Vllt. hat er einen Medion-PC, da ist das nicht unbedingt so einfach.


----------



## Empirelord (13. Februar 2010)

Stimmt, Boxed Kühler+F@H = *******.
Hat sich eigentlich schon mal jemand die Result-Seite angeguckt?


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (13. Februar 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Vllt. hat er einen Medion-PC, da ist das nicht unbedingt so einfach.


Sag bloß, Medion hält sich nicht an Standards wie ATX, 775 oder AM3.


----------



## mattinator (13. Februar 2010)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Sag bloß, Medion hält sich nicht an Standards wie ATX, 775 oder AM3.



Das schon, aber meisten sind die Midi-Tower so eng gestrickt, dass da nicht viel reinpasst. Oder hat sich das inzwischen geändert ?


----------



## nfsgame (13. Februar 2010)

Juhu, wieder nen P3469 .


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Februar 2010)

sentinel1 schrieb:


> XCPU hat (24h average) 1Mega+, das wird wohl eher nicht einfach bis unmöglich.


 
Hej - du Schwarzmaler - ihr Gain ist bereits auf (ordentlich) unter 100k gesunken
Früher waren es 110 bis 120 kppd

Aber trotzdem - einfach ist es nicht - da hast du recht


----------



## mattinator (13. Februar 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Juhu, wieder nen P3469 .



Warum freut Ihr Euch alle so über die 3xxx Projekte ? Bei mir bringen die 576x, 577x und 578x die höchsten PPD (ca. 9500 bis 9800).

EDIT: Die 3xxx bringen bei mir nur ca. 7800 bis 8000 (lt. HFM.NET). Na ja, ist ja sowieso nicht zu ändern. Mehr ist aus den Karten mit Standard-Spannung stabil nicht rauszuholen, und übervolten will ich sie nicht.


----------



## sentinel1 (13. Februar 2010)

Die P3469 falte ich auch gerade, Credit bei Fahmon "unknown".

Also die 8 - 9 kPPD hat mein GPu - client etwas verfehlt (siehe Sig, es kommt noch ein wenig nach, aber nicht mehr viel), Schuld sind unter anderem die 1880er WU's, welche die GPU nur zu 20 - 50% belasten.

Die BIGadv wirft ja noch nix ab.


----------



## Stergi (13. Februar 2010)

so habe ne paar clienten für die nacht vorbereitet und gehe pennen ^^ gut nacht ^^
ich glaub die besagten projekte haben mehr ppd...


----------



## steffen0278 (14. Februar 2010)

Stats Server wieder down?


----------



## Bumblebee (14. Februar 2010)

Teci hat wieder *mächtig* zugeschlagen - ganz dickes  von mir


----------



## TECRIDER (14. Februar 2010)

Moin Bumble!

Danke Danke!  Ich habe noch ne Kleinigkeit auf die Schippe gelegt.  

Ich muss mir erst mal noch ein wenig RAM besorgen. Auf dem einen Rechner reichen die 6GB nicht aus. Da wird halt immer wieder auf die HDD ausgelagert. Und das bremst teilweise doch ganz schön aus!

Grüße von Teci!


----------



## Stergi (14. Februar 2010)

ich rüste in dne nächsten monaten auf I7 um und hole mir ne GF4xx dann kommt die alte Graka zum reinen falten noch mit rein und die 4xx zum idle-Falten was jetzt die GF260 macht
dann nen passiv netzteil und SSD-Festplatte (wobei die wohl als erstes, wenn ich mir Windows 7 zulege ^^)

gestern abend war ich so blöd, ich habe die Ordnerstruktur geändert, weil ein paar GPU-Clienten hinzugefügt habe, hab aber bei 3en vergessen den angegebenen ordner in der Aufgabenplanung zu ändern -> meine GPU hatte die nacht unnötige leerläufe -.-


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (14. Februar 2010)

Stergi schrieb:


> ich rüste in dne nächsten monaten auf I7 um und hole mir ne GF4xx dann kommt die alte Graka zum reinen falten noch mit rein und die 4xx zum idle-Falten was jetzt die GF260 macht
> dann nen passiv netzteil und SSD-Festplatte (wobei die wohl als erstes, wenn ich mir Windows 7 zulege ^^)
> 
> gestern abend war ich so blöd, ich habe die Ordnerstruktur geändert, weil ein paar GPU-Clienten hinzugefügt habe, hab aber bei 3en vergessen den angegebenen ordner in der Aufgabenplanung zu ändern -> meine GPU hatte die nacht unnötige leerläufe -.-



moin,

I7+gtx4XX+gtx260 mit nem passiven nt? wieviel watt hat den dein passives nt? weil ne gtx4XX schluckt ja schon über 225watt.
aber die maschiene sollte gut ppds raushauen das ist schonmal sicher- bis das netzteil überkocht^^

mfg


----------



## Stergi (14. Februar 2010)

ich hab ja noch keins ;D mal schaun vil. lasse ich auch meins drinnen auch wenn der lüfter nervt... oder ich hole mir ein wassergekühltes wobei die sau teuer sind ... ich habe mich da aber auch noch nicht kundig gemacht, dauert ja eh alles noch da ich meinen eltern evt. noch geld leihe kann es eh mitte/ ende des jahres werden ( im 4. Quartal habe ich gerade gelesen sollen neue IntelSSD-Platte nerscheinen)

wobei meins drinlassen wird da nicht gehen da es nur 2 PCI-E Stromersorgungen hat ^^ uic h weiß nicht ob alles über adapter machen so gut ist


----------



## sentinel1 (14. Februar 2010)

Also ein WaKü - Netzteil (kaum Leistung, alte Technik) ist bisher immer unsinnig, ich kühle sogar die Backplate vom MoBo mit Wasser, was auch nur bedingt Sinn macht.
Aber beim NT sehe selbst ich ein, dass es derzeit unsinnig und risikoreich ist.


----------



## Stergi (14. Februar 2010)

es kommt natürlich immer auf die leistung drauf an ^^ und sonst gibs immernoch die alternative des eigenbaus mit Trafoöl was aber nur erfahrene machen sollten ^^

aber ich werd wohl bei den lauten Lüftergekühlten bleiben


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (14. Februar 2010)

So laut sind Netzteile nun auch wieder nicht. Man kann NTs super mit Luft kühlen, dabei wird (je nach Case) auch der PC ein bisschen belüftet. Alles andere ist unsinnig und überteuert.


----------



## TECRIDER (14. Februar 2010)

Stergi schrieb:


> es kommt natürlich immer auf die leistung drauf an ^^ und sonst gibs immernoch die alternative des eigenbaus mit Trafoöl was aber nur erfahrene machen sollten ^^
> 
> aber ich werd wohl bei den lauten Lüftergekühlten bleiben


 
Ich kann dir nur wärmstens das HX850 von Corsair empfehlen. Es hat genügend Anschlüsse ist ein absolutes Silent Netzteil und es hat genügend Power für dein Vorhaben! Achja, und was ich auch als wichtig empfinde, es hat eine sehr geringe Wärmeentwicklung.

Grüße Teci


----------



## nfsgame (14. Februar 2010)

XCPUs.com hat nur noch 64.000PPD mehr  . Die schütteln wir noch irgendwie ab .

@TECRIDER: Mach weiter so! Du bist eine echte Bereicherung für unser Team .


----------



## Stergi (14. Februar 2010)

und wenn ich dann loslege überhole ich euch alle  muss nur gucken dann ich meinen eltern dann stromgeld gebe ^^


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (14. Februar 2010)

Nach aktuellem Stand habe ich den Teamacc in 3,5 Jahren eingeholt. Ich würde meine Faltleistung gern so stark ausbauen, dass ich ihn in wenigen Tagen hab. Dann wäre XCPUs kein Problem mehr.


----------



## TECRIDER (14. Februar 2010)

Mhhhh, eigentlich fehlt ja nur noch ein i7 mit ner VM und zwei oder drei GraKa drin.


----------



## nfsgame (14. Februar 2010)

Besser gesagt fehlt uns Stefan . DANN wäre das Problem gelöst .


----------



## Stergi (14. Februar 2010)

welcher? ich heiß auch stefan


----------



## nfsgame (14. Februar 2010)

Stefan alias "Hamartia" .


----------



## Stergi (14. Februar 2010)

achso ^^


----------



## sentinel1 (14. Februar 2010)

@Tecrider



TECRIDER schrieb:


> Ich muss mir erst mal noch ein wenig RAM besorgen. Auf dem einen Rechner reichen die 6GB nicht aus. Da wird halt immer wieder auf die HDD ausgelagert. Und das bremst teilweise doch ganz schön aus!
> 
> Grüße von Teci!




Hast Du schon versucht Aero,Superfetch und Konsorten auszuschalten?

Bei mir lagert der Rechner nicht mehr aus, VM-client bigadv und 1 GPU-client.

Ansonsten gehts eventuell mit Readyboost.


----------



## TECRIDER (14. Februar 2010)

sentinel1 schrieb:


> @Tecrider
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Nö, abgeschaltet habe ich nichts. Das möchte ich auch nicht. Da das mein Gaming Rechner betrifft. Und mind. 2-3mal die Woche ruht genau auf diesem Rechner das Falten.

Bei Stanford scheint es mal wieder ein Problem mit der Punkteverarbeitung zu geben. Bei einigen im Team werden mal wieder die Points nicht gutgeschrieben. Einschlieslich meinen! Mmmpf!


----------



## Muschkote (14. Februar 2010)

Bei mir liegt es nicht an der Punktevergabe, sondern ich krieg die WUs nicht raus.
Neuerdings kommt sowas:  - Server has already received unit.
Klingt für mich so, als ob die schonmal gerechnet wurde denn wenn ich es mit -send all versuche, macht er nicht mal mehr den Versuch was hoch zuladen.
Ich werd die Rechner gleich ausmachen bis es wieder vernünftig läuft.


----------



## sentinel1 (14. Februar 2010)

dito:   ..und das war ne bigadv

[15:57:14] + Attempting to send results [February 14 15:57:14 UTC]
[15:57:14] (Read 100154226 bytes from disk)
[15:57:14] Connecting to http://171.67.108.25:8080/
[15:57:14] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[15:57:14] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)
[15:57:14] (171.67.108.25:8080)
[15:57:14] + Retrying using alternative port
[15:57:14] Connecting to http://171.67.108.25:80/
[15:57:14] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[15:57:14] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)
[15:57:14] (171.67.108.25:80)
[15:57:14] Could not transmit unit 01 to Collection server; keeping in queue.
[15:57:14] + Sent 0 of 1 completed units to the server
[15:57:44] Trying to send all finished work units
[15:57:44] Project: 2681 (Run 4, Clone 8, Gen 84)
[15:57:44] - Error: Could not get length of results file work/wuresults_01.dat
[15:57:44] - Error: Could not read unit 01 file. Removing from queue.
[15:57:44] + Sent 0 of 1 completed units to the server
[15:58:14] Trying to send all finished work units
[15:58:14] + No unsent completed units remaining.
[15:58:14] + -oneunit flag given and have now finished a unit. Exiting.- Preparing to get new work unit...
[15:58:14] Cleaning up work directory
[15:58:14] + Attempting to get work packet
[15:58:14] Passkey found
[15:58:14] - Will indicate memory of 4507 MB
[15:58:14] - Connecting to assignment server
[15:58:14] ***** Got a SIGTERM signal (15)

Folding@Home Client Shutdown.
[15:58:14] Connecting to http://assign.stanford.edu:8080/


----------



## nfsgame (14. Februar 2010)

Oh mann, gerade jetzt wo es sogut für uns läuft streiken diese sch ääähhh schönen Server !


----------



## Muschkote (14. Februar 2010)

Naja, wenn ich mir die Statisken ansehe, denke ich, dass es alle betrifft. Ich hätte allerdings nicht gedacht, dass die SMPs auch das Problem haben.


----------



## sentinel1 (14. Februar 2010)

Beim nächsten Mal mache ich bei 100% ein backup, nun ist die work leer.


----------



## Bumblebee (14. Februar 2010)

Muschkote schrieb:


> Ich werd die Rechner gleich ausmachen bis es wieder vernünftig läuft.


 
Also erstens - ich verstehe dich gut

Und zweitens ist es genau das was ich befürchtet habe, dass die Falter anfangen ihre Rechner auszumachen bis Stanford es (endlich) wieder im Griff hat

Habe um ehrlich zu sein selber auch schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt...


----------



## sentinel1 (14. Februar 2010)

Ich meine auch mal Punkte ohne (komplettes) Versenden bekommen zu haben?


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (14. Februar 2010)

Bei meinem GPU-Client gab es auch einen Fehler:


```
[13:48:29] Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
[13:48:33] CoreStatus = 64 (100)
[13:48:33] Sending work to server
[13:48:33] Project: 5781 (Run 11, Clone 34, Gen 2)


[13:48:33] + Attempting to send results [February 14 13:48:33 UTC]
[B][COLOR="Red"][13:48:40] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server[/B]
[B][COLOR="Red"][13:48:40] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)[/B]
[13:48:40]     (171.67.108.21:8080)
[13:48:40] + Retrying using alternative port
[13:49:01] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[13:49:01] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)
[13:49:01]     (171.67.108.21:80)
[B][COLOR="Red"][13:49:01] - Error: Could not transmit unit 06 (completed February 14) to work server.[/B]
[13:49:01]   Keeping unit 06 in queue.
[13:49:01] Project: 5781 (Run 11, Clone 34, Gen 2)


[13:49:01] + Attempting to send results [February 14 13:49:01 UTC]
[B][COLOR="Red"][13:49:08] - Server has already received unit.[/B]
[13:49:08] - Preparing to get new work unit...
```

Der SMP hingegen hat die WU ordnungsgemäß versendet:


```
[12:14:18] Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
[12:14:21] CoreStatus = 64 (100)
[12:14:21] Sending work to server
[12:14:21] Project: 6015 (Run 1, Clone 64, Gen 13)


[12:14:21] + Attempting to send results [February 14 12:14:21 UTC]
[B][COLOR="Green"][12:27:33] + Results successfully sent[/B]
[12:27:33] Thank you for your contribution to Folding@Home.
```


----------



## Bumblebee (14. Februar 2010)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Bei meinem GPU-Client gab es auch einen Fehler:
> 
> Der SMP hingegen hat die WU ordnungsgemäß versendet:


 
Ja, es betrifft (scheinbar) nur die GPU-Clienten

Und da ich dank.... 

*- Couldn't send HTTP request to server*
*+ Could not connect to Work Server (results)*
*- Error: Could not transmit unit xx (completed February) to work server.*
*- Server has already received unit.*

nochmals 2 GPU-Clienten "durchs Klo gespült" habe ist nun Schicht im Schacht
Ich "cheate" ein wenig und falte jeweils nur bis 99% - danach starte ich einen neuen Clienten und gebe ihnen mal noch 2 Tage Zeit zum fixen
Danach gibts dann hoffentlich "Massensenden"


----------



## Schmicki (14. Februar 2010)

Och nö!

Auch bei mir wird für die Katz gefaltet :


> [09:12:18] Project: 5799 (Run 5, Clone 82, Gen 1)
> [09:12:55] - Server does not have record of this unit. Will try again later.
> 
> [11:11:34] Project: 3469 (Run 8, Clone 180, Gen 1)
> ...



Die Faltaktivitäten über GPU werden bei mir bis auf weiteres eingestellt. 
Dabei hatte ich heute meinen Bruder soweit gehabt, mitzufalten. Kein guter Einstieg.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (14. Februar 2010)

O.o
Komisch, bei mir kommt alles durch... ich hab so gute Stats wie nie seitdem ich den Falter in der Kälte stehen habe.


----------



## mattinator (14. Februar 2010)

Nu ist wohl ganz Schluss bei den GPU-Clients:

- 1. GTX 275:



> [18:51:15] Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
> [18:51:18] CoreStatus = 64 (100)
> [18:51:18] Sending work to server
> [18:51:18] Project: 5781 (Run 10, Clone 747, Gen 4)
> ...



- 2. GTX 275:



> [18:19:36] Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
> [18:19:39] CoreStatus = 64 (100)
> [18:19:39] Sending work to server
> [18:19:39] Project: 5781 (Run 8, Clone 965, Gen 4)
> ...



Mann, ich wusste gar nicht mehr, wie leise mein Rechner und die GPU-Clients arbeitet. Den Alpenföhn und die Gehäuselüfter höre ich jetzt fast gar nicht mehr.


----------



## nfsgame (14. Februar 2010)

Ich wollts auch gerade posten, ich sitz auch aufm trockenen. Hoffen wir mal das die Aktion damit zutun hat, dass die die Restlichen Server in betrieb nehmen *daumendrück*.

Edit: Die 783er Unit die davor dran war ist nun dem Serverchaos zum Opfer gefallen .


----------



## sentinel1 (14. Februar 2010)

Laut meinem Ranking wurde irgendwie die bigadv (und eventuell Boni) angenommen, vorher Platz 341 17x000 Punkte.

Schaut euch unbedingt eure Punkte an, hat ca. 2 Stunden gedauert. 
Oder man hat die zwischendurch versandten Zwischenschritte gewertet .

Cheater sein macht kein Spaß, ehrlich!


----------



## mattinator (14. Februar 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Edit: Die 783er Unit die davor dran war ist nun dem Serverchaos zum Opfer gefallen .



Hab noch mal genauer hingesehen, bekomme nicht nur keine neuen Projekte, bei mir ist auch das jeweils letzte 783er auf beiden Karten futsch. Wenigstens waren vorher alle (auch die offenen) Projekte ordnungsgemäß hochgeladen.

EDIT: Hier liegt evtl. des Rätsels Lösung für diese Fehlermeldungen:



> [18:20:04] + Attempting to send results [February 14 18:20:04 UTC]
> [18:20:08] - Server has already received unit.
> .
> .
> ...


Folding Forum • View topic - Being assigned the same WU on different GPU client's


----------



## Perseus88 (15. Februar 2010)

Habe 6 gpu-wu´s fertig und sie werden nicht gesendet.
Und neue bekomme ich auch nicht mehr.


----------



## sentinel1 (15. Februar 2010)

Das Problem haben aber derzeit alle.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (15. Februar 2010)

sentinel1 schrieb:


> Das Problem haben aber derzeit alle.


Und nun sind meine gebunkerten Units auch alle -.-.
Mensch, wie ich mich auf den fertigen Foldaner freue... mit freikonfiguierbarer Variable für zu bunkernde Units .


----------



## mattinator (15. Februar 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Und nun sind meine gebunkerten Units auch alle -.-.
> Mensch, wie ich mich auf den fertigen Foldaner freue... mit freikonfiguierbarer Variable für zu bunkernde Units .



Gibt es solche gravierenden Probleme öfter, oder warum "bunkert" Ihr Projekte ? Ich falte nun seit August 2008, musste jedoch nie Projekte "bunkern". Gab eigentlich mit max. ein paar Minuten Timeout immer neue Projekte.
Das Problem für das Folding-Projekt insgesamt ist eher, dass sie scheinbar Projekte haben mehrfach rechnen lassen, und so wertvolle Folding-Resourcen vergeudet haben.


----------



## sentinel1 (15. Februar 2010)

Alles tot bei mir (weder up- noch download), evtl würde ne bigadv luppen (vorerst aber nicht), die haben wohl etwas Vorrang?

Gegenüber XCPU voll benachteiligt, echt unfair


----------



## mattinator (15. Februar 2010)

Sorry, war unvollständiges Senden, s. nächster Post.


----------



## mattinator (15. Februar 2010)

sentinel1 schrieb:


> Gegenüber XCPU voll benachteiligt, echt unfair



Trifft scheinbar alle, musst mal auf Hourly schalten: XCPUs.com - Team Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (15. Februar 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Gibt es solche gravierenden Probleme öfter, oder warum "bunkert" Ihr Projekte ? Ich falte nun seit August 2008, musste jedoch nie Projekte "bunkern". Gab eigentlich mit max. ein paar Minuten Timeout immer neue Projekte.
> Das Problem für das Folding-Projekt insgesamt ist eher, dass sie scheinbar Projekte haben mehrfach rechnen lassen, und so wertvolle Folding-Resourcen vergeudet haben.


Manchen (jüngeren) Faltern ist es nunmal nicht vergönnt stets am Netz hängen zu dürfen .


----------



## mattinator (15. Februar 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Manchen (jüngeren) Faltern ist es nunmal nicht vergönnt stets am Netz hängen zu dürfen .



Sollte keine Kritik sein, wollte nur wissen, ob ich mich auch vorbereiten sollte (im Moment ja natürlich nicht möglich).


----------



## The Master of MORARE (15. Februar 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Sollte keine Kritik sein, wollte nur wissen, ob ich mich auch vorbereiten sollte (im Moment ja natürlich nicht möglich).


Kein Problem . Aber wenigstens eine WU kannst auch du bunkern.
Die Hauptsache ist, dass es fair bleibt (gegenüber Stanford), wär nämlich verdammt schlecht wenn die regelmäßig vergammeln würde.


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Februar 2010)

Ja nur eben - es gibt eh nichts zu bunkern
Die einen (SMP / vermutlich auch Single-CPU) laufen eh normal
Die anderen (GPU) finden seit +12 Stunden gar nimmer statt

Da hat sich Stanford ein böses Ei gelegt; das kostet sie Falter


----------



## Muschkote (15. Februar 2010)

Schön wäre auch mal ne kleine Info zu der Problematik.


----------



## mattinator (15. Februar 2010)

Muschkote schrieb:


> Schön wäre auch mal ne kleine Info zu der Problematik.



Im Folding-Forum gibt es einige Hinweise, aber keine offizielle Stellungnahme ( Folding Forum • View topic - Being assigned the same WU on different GPU client's) . Das hier ist eine interessante Info (Folding Forum • View topic - Assignment Servers Down?):


> FYI for those outside the US - tomorrow is a government holiday and  Stanford personnel may or may not take the day off also.  Point  being...please be patient as this outage may last "longer than normal"  (whatever 'normal' is).  In another thread users were getting a little  "cranky" at the situation.


Die Frage ist nur, ob mit "tomorrow" heute oder morgen gemeint ist.


----------



## Stergi (15. Februar 2010)

wann wurde es denn geschrieben?


----------



## mattinator (15. Februar 2010)

Stergi schrieb:


> wann wurde es denn geschrieben?



Der Beitrag ist von "Mon Feb 15, 2010 6:24 am", steht aber auch in dem Link.


----------



## Argead (15. Februar 2010)

Es wurde heute morgen 5:24 UTC geschrieben, also ist mit tommorow morgen gemeint.


----------



## T0M@0 (15. Februar 2010)

weiß jemand woran das liegt, dass die gpu's keine daten bekommen? sind die entsprechenden server von folding futsch?

seit 2 tagen falten meine Grakas nicht mehr


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Februar 2010)

Sorry für die klaren Worte - aber das ist doch wieder mal typisch AMI

*WIR* verballern uneigennützig Zeit, Strom und "Hardware-Leben" für *SIE* und die meinen dann, dass ein government holiday dazu führen könnte, dass wir noch länger warten müssen bis wir wieder für sie malochen dürfen
Sofern nicht - wie auch bei mir (leider) teilweise der Fall - die Computer woanders stehen und man(n) deshalb keinen sofortigen Zugriff hat; die laufen nun im Idle vor sich hin und versuchen den Server zu erreichen 

@ TOM@0  - ich gebs auf - versuch einfach mal die letzten Einträge - lesen bildet ungemein ...


----------



## sentinel1 (15. Februar 2010)

Kann es sein, dass die wenigen GPU - WU's quasi alle durchgerechnet wurden und derzeit die Server mehr oder minder zugespammt haben?
Denn etliche Falter haben mehrere GraKas und falten sehr schnell durch, ne SMP - WU dauert ja  länger, die Bigadv noch viel mehr.
Mehrer CPU's haben ja wohl die Wenigsten, aber nicht wenige haben mehrere GraKas.


----------



## T0M@0 (15. Februar 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Sorry für die klaren Worte - aber das ist doch wieder mal typisch AMI
> 
> *WIR* verballern uneigennützig Zeit, Strom und "Hardware-Leben" für *SIE* und die meinen dann, dass ein government holiday dazu führen könnte, dass wir noch länger warten müssen bis wir wieder für sie malochen dürfen
> Sofern nicht - wie auch bei mir (leider) teilweise der Fall - die Computer woanders stehen und man(n) deshalb keinen sofortigen Zugriff hat; die laufen nun im Idle vor sich hin und versuchen den Server zu erreichen
> ...



hab ja die letzten beiden seiten gelesen... versteh es nur nicht... die haben feiertag und deswegen bekomm ich keine wu's? aber meine CPU's schon?


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Februar 2010)

Ich rechne eher mit der Möglichkeit, dass das Fehlen der Resultate-Server dazu führt, dass die Resultate lokal abgespeichert werden
Wenn nun über Tage zwar neue WU's runtergeladen (und durchgerechnet) werden aber nicht zurückgeschickt werden können dann besteht die Gefahr von "2 gleichen"
Die wird dann mit *Server has already received unit *abgewürgt und die Arbeit lokal gelöscht

Unabhängig davon sind nun die (GPU-)*work*-Server auch offline und dadurch gibts nun auch keine neuen WU's mehr

@T0M@0 Die Server"farm" von Stanford wird momentan ausgebaut/erweitert und dabei kommt es zu "unvorhersehbaren" Unterbrüchen


----------



## herethic (15. Februar 2010)

Kann man bei den Clienten die Priorität festlegen,sodass sie z.B das Sys nur zu 80% auslasten?


----------



## ernei (15. Februar 2010)

Hi,



thrian schrieb:


> Kann man bei den Clienten die Priorität festlegen,sodass sie z.B das Sys nur zu 80% auslasten?



kann man zu mindest bei den CPU client machen, in der config max. Last von 0-100% einstellen.
Was für ein Client nutzt Du?


----------



## herethic (15. Februar 2010)

Ehm...eigentlich keinen.

Jever-Pilsener will mir alsbald f@h einrichten.

Welcher Client kann das denn?


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Februar 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> Welcher Client kann das denn?


 
Die Besten für dich:

CPU http://www.stanford.edu/group/pandegroup/folding/release/FAH6.29beta-win32-SMP-mpich.exe

GPU http://www.stanford.edu/group/pandegroup/folding/release/Folding@home-Win32-GPU_XP-623.zip

Aber Jever hat das gut im Griff


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (15. Februar 2010)

Ein i7 kann auch Big-WUs falten, die geben sehr viele Punkte. Allerdings muss der PC dafür viele Stunden am Tag laufen (am besten 24/7), man braucht Linux (-> VM) und der RAM-Verbrauch ist enorm.


Edit:


thrian schrieb:


> Welcher Client kann das denn?


Der GPU-Client braucht kaum CPU-Leistung, da sind keine Limits nötig.

Der CPU-Client (SMP oder Singlecore) nutzt nur die sonst ungenutzte  Rechenleistung. Du kannst also nebenher alles machen, was du willst,  z.B. Prime95.  Wenn andere Programme 100% CPU-Leistung brauchen, macht F@H  Pause. OK, F@H verbraucht etwas RAM, aber solange du keine Big-WUs  faltest, macht das nicht viel aus.
Wenn deine normalen Programme 70% brauchen, nimmt der SMP automatisch  30%.
Eine manuelle Limitierung macht afaik nur dann Sinn, wenn der PC  Hitzeprobleme hat.


----------



## Empirelord (15. Februar 2010)

Ich kriege meine Ati-WUs noch immer, wenn ihr wollt kann ich euch einige 384 und 511 zukommen lassen, sowie einige CPU- WUs. Ihr bräuchtet nur Skype, um mich zu adden.

Hat wer Lust auf ne halb fertig gefaltete 6000? habe nicht mehr die Zeit die zu finischen, Deadlien bei 1day.


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Februar 2010)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Ein i7 kann auch Big-WUs falten, die geben sehr viele Punkte. Allerdings muss der PC dafür viele Stunden am Tag laufen (am besten 24/7), man braucht Linux (-> VM) und der RAM-Verbrauch ist enorm.


 
Das ist korrekt...
Das - und die Fakten aus dem Sysprofile (zB. kein D0er) haben mich veranlasst die BIG-WU's erst gar nicht zu erwähnen....


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (15. Februar 2010)

Empirelord schrieb:


> Ich kriege meine Ati-WUs noch immer, wenn ihr wollt kann ich euch einige 384 und 511 zukommen lassen


Für ATI-GPUs nutzt F@H aber einen anderen Core als für Nvidia-GPUs. Wenn du uns die Clients zuschickst, werden die bei uns die WU verwerfen und eine neue WU (für NV) anfordern.


----------



## herethic (15. Februar 2010)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Eine manuelle Limitierung macht afaik nur dann Sinn, wenn der PC  Hitzeprobleme hat.


Hab 'nen Boxed


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (15. Februar 2010)

Der Boxed ist eigentlich so gebaut, dass er die CPU wenn man nicht übertaktet zuverlässig kühlen kann, auch wenn die Kühlleistung nicht überragend ist.


----------



## herethic (15. Februar 2010)

OK OC'ed hab ich nicht...


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Februar 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> OK OC'ed hab ich nicht...


 
Ist mit "boxed" und C0/C1 auch nicht wirklich zu empfehlen
Aber will den nicht "runtermachen" - nicht falsch verstehen - ist ein guter Prozzie


----------



## RonRonsen (15. Februar 2010)

Um mich mal kurz einzumischen. Hab auf einen Rechner auch den C0 und der läuft mit 4,0Ghz wassergekühlt mit 60° im Load und tüdelt die Big Wus ohne Probleme weg. Muss kein D0 sein nur vernünftig gekühlt. Aber mit Boxed keine Chance.. Würde ich pers. nicht machen....


----------



## Empirelord (15. Februar 2010)

Hast recht, dachte Ati und NV würden gleiche WUs kriegen.
SMP-WU sollten allerdings trotzdem gehen, außerdem sollte ich auch nv-WUs abschicken können.


----------



## Fate T.H (15. Februar 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ist mit "boxed" und C0/C1 auch nicht wirklich zu empfehlen
> Aber will den nicht "runtermachen" - nicht falsch verstehen - ist ein guter Prozzie



Mit dem Boxed gebe ich dir 100% recht ist keine gute idee aber warum ein C0/C1 nicht wirklich zu empf. ist entzieht sich meiner logik.
Man kann mit dem D-Stepping genauso ein pech haben.


@RonRonsen

So siehts aus ein hab selber nen C0/C1 der rennt wie sau.


----------



## DesGrauens (15. Februar 2010)

meld mich auch mal wieder.

in meinem case steckt auch ein c0/c1, dem kann man nicht auf dauer mehr als 3,5 ghz abverlangen. die temps sind einfach zu hoch.
die revision c0/c1 braucht zuviel spannung um auf einen hohen takt zu kommen.
alles über 3,5ghz heist, automatisch temps über 80grad. 
das das mit ner wasserkühlung anders aussieht ist mir klar.
rein luftgekühlt kommt man kaum über die3,5ghz.


----------



## Fate T.H (15. Februar 2010)

Klar sieht das mit ner WaKü anders aus als wie mit LuKü hast ja Schläuche und so dann 

Ne mal ernsthaft dieses problem kannste durchaus auch mit einem D0 haben gibt halt gute und schlechte.
Teilweise sind auch nur die Settings schuld z.B. wenn ich meinen mit 20x 196 fahre muß ich mehr VCore nutzen als wenn ich 19 x 206 einstelle.
LuKü halte ich bei solchen hohen Overclocking eh fehl am platze wer seine CPU schon am Limit fährt sollte ihr auch was gutes tun.


----------



## DesGrauens (15. Februar 2010)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> LuKü halte ich bei solchen hohen Overclocking eh fehl am platze wer seine CPU schon am Limit fährt sollte ihr auch was gutes tun.




so siehts aus, mit luftkühlung kommt man schwer über 3,5ghz.
klar kann man nicht sagen das alle d0 wie sau rennen, und alle c0 kleine herdplatten sind.
dennoch lässt sich ne tendenz erkennen das die d0 etwas besser gehen bzw
sie weniger spannung brauchen bei gleichen takt.

edit

mir ist grad aufgefallen das ich seit 13:30uhr wieder mit gpu wu´s versorgt werde.
scheint so als ob sie die server wieder zum laufen gekriegt haben.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (15. Februar 2010)

Zitat aus dem Laberthread (hier passt es besser, im LT wäre es OT):


thrian schrieb:


> Welchen GPU-Client?


Der Console-Client gibt ein paar mehr PPD, dafür hast du immer ein DOS-Fenster offen (das du mit spezieller Software in die Tray schicken kannst).
Beim Tray-Client hast du kein Console-Fenster, du hast stattdessen ein Tray-Icon. Da hast du auch einen Viewer. Solange der Viewer zu ist, hast du fast genauso viele PPD wie beim Concole-Client, aber nur fast.

Vom GPU-Console-Client gibt es eine Version für XP/2003 und eine für Vista. (Letztere läuft unter 7 auch perfekt, aber offiziell wird nur Vista unterstützt.)
Vom Tray-Client gibt es eine Version für Nvidia und eine normale, beide eignen sich für alle Windows-Versionen ab XP, die Entscheidung ist also nicht vom OS abhängig. Als Nvidia-User würde ich die Nvidia-Version nehmen. Da hast du auch einen Viewer im stylishen Nvidia-Design.

Der Tray-Client eignet sich gut, um ihn Freunden zu zeigen, der macht optisch was her. Aber der Console-Client ist auch gut.




> Beeinflusst das OS die Punktzahl?


Ja, unter Vista/7 schluckt Aero z.B. GPU-Leistung, aber ohne Aero arbeitet F@H nicht so, wie es soll. Dazu kommen noch ein paar andere Faktoren. Ich habe mal gelesen, dass XP etwas langsamer wäre.
Unter Linux läuft der GPU-Client nur mit Wine (oder einem ähnlichen Programm), da läuft F@H wegen der Emulation langsamer.


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Februar 2010)

Ja - ich kann bestätigen - ich habe wieder GPU-Clients am Laufen
Ob sie auch "angenommen" werden sehe ich dann bald einmal ...



AM-Subaru schrieb:


> .... aber warum ein C0/C1 nicht wirklich zu empf. ist entzieht sich meiner logik.
> Man kann mit dem D-Stepping genauso ein pech haben.


 
Grundsätzlich gebe ich dir recht
Fakt ist allerdings, dass man mit einem "D" tendenziell die besseren Chancen hat


----------



## herethic (15. Februar 2010)

Hm...hab XP...

Also ich werde sicherlich nicht 24/7 falten,und ich hab grade mit dem Boxed 30 Min Prime und bin nicht über 68°C gekommen...naja werd mir wohl eh nen Megahalem holen


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Februar 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> ...naja werd mir wohl eh nen Megahalem holen


 
Das ist definitiv eine gute Idee
Nur zur Sicherheit, das Teil ist *mächtig* und passt daher nicht in alle Gehäuse
Aber in ein Storm Sniper (tolles Gehäuse - ich hab auch 2 davon) könnte es passen


----------



## herethic (15. Februar 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Das ist definitiv eine gute Idee
> Nur zur Sicherheit, das Teil ist *mächtig* und passt daher nicht in alle Gehäuse
> Aber in ein Storm Sniper (tolles Gehäuse - ich hab auch 2 davon) könnte es passen


Jo kA,laut Handbuch passt ein Kühler bis 180mm Höhe rein


----------



## DesGrauens (15. Februar 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ja - ich kann bestätigen - ich habe wieder GPU-Clients am Laufen
> Ob sie auch "angenommen" werden sehe ich dann bald einmal ...



nach logefile sind bei mir mittlerweile 4wu´s ohne probleme versendet worden.
das lässt hoffen.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (15. Februar 2010)

Ich habe ein Thermaltake Armor und einen Mega Shadow (ein schwarz vernickelter Megahalems), der passt perfekt rein und es sind sogar noch ein paar cm Platz.



thrian schrieb:


> KAnn ich auch nur mit der CPU falten?


Der SMP-Client faltet nur mit der CPU.
Der GPU-Client faltet nur mit der GPU.
Es ist dir überlassen, welche(n) Client(s) du installierst. Eine Kombination auf CPU (SMP) und GPU ist allerdings am sinnvollsten.


----------



## herethic (15. Februar 2010)

@Jever

Kannst du am Mittwoch einrichten?


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (15. Februar 2010)

Ja, ich kann an jedem Tag.


----------



## michael7738 (15. Februar 2010)

Laut der Stanford-Seite ist Server 171.64.65.60 online und akzeptiert WUs, gesendet bekomm ich trotzdem noch keine.. Zumindest versuchen bei mir grad zwei Clients dorthin zu connecten um die gesammelten Werke zu senden.


----------



## steffen0278 (15. Februar 2010)

bei mir gehts auch wieder. Und als entschädigung habe ich 2x 1888er bekommen . Da wird wohl wieder jemand die Nacht durchmachen müssen


----------



## nichtraucher91 (15. Februar 2010)

und meine CPU faltet seit dem 12.02 17:10 an ein und der selben WU XD

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## nfsgame (15. Februar 2010)

Die Probleme scheinen beseitigt, ich bekomme ohne irgendwelche Mucken WUs .


----------



## steffen0278 (15. Februar 2010)

endlich mal wieder normale PPD Anzeige. Die 1888 sind mir die liebsten


----------



## Empirelord (15. Februar 2010)

Ein zweiter paralleler Client sollte die ppd-Ausbeute steigern, da deine Karte nicht voll ausgelastet ist.
Zum Foldaner-Wächter: Es wird möglich sein, den Wächter einzeln zu benutzen, das Grundkonzept für den codehabe ich fertig, jetztmuss nur noch feingeschliffen werden, ich rechne also noch mit eienr fertigstellung in dieser Woche, falls wir nicht noch mehrEnglisch-Vokaberln lernen müssen(If und ELse kann ich mitllerweile).
Die Config muss dann per Hand eingestellt werden, und muss zwingend unter:
C:\folding\Wacht.txt liegen.
Grundlegend wird er !!!erstmal!!! dem Prinzip folgen,1. Client starten, wenn er nicht senden kann beenden, nächsten starten, sobald wieder internet besteht alle ungesendeten Clients starten und neue WUs grabben lassen und weiter mit der Ausführungsliste.


----------



## steffen0278 (15. Februar 2010)

Da sind schon 2 Clients auf meiner GraKa. Hab nur eine GTX285

Edit:
Was bedeutet in meinem HFM Bild das *Timer requesting checkpoint* ????
Hatte ich schon öfters


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Februar 2010)

Habe leider zu berichten, dass (zumindest für mich) das Elend mit den GPU-Clienten noch nicht ganz ausgestanden ist
Es ist besser geworden - aber immer noch (beim Resultate senden) fehlerbehaftet


----------



## sentinel1 (16. Februar 2010)

Um den Bonus mittels BigAdv optimal abzufangen habe ich ein LOG für
die A3 - WU's angelegt.
Nach 10 A2/A3 - WU's die BIGAdv starten; richtig?



> WU nach BigAdv Boni
> 
> [00:23:09] + Attempting to send results [February 16 00:23:09 UTC]
> [00:28:15] + Results successfully sent
> ...


Werden hier die versendeten WU's gezählt (GPU-client)?

[10:51:13] + Number of Units Completed: 151


----------



## Argead (16. Februar 2010)

GPU Wus bekomme ich ohne Probleme, nur das zurückschicken klappt nicht immer, ich hab inzwischen 2 WUs die einfach nicht zurückwollen, die eine hat schon 62 mal ohne Erfolg versucht

Das geht inzwischen so:



Spoiler



*[11:38:56] + Attempting to send results [February 16 11:38:56 UTC]
[11:38:56] - Reading file work/wuresults_05.dat from core
[11:38:56]   (Read 168104 bytes from disk)
[11:38:56] Connecting to http://171.67.108.26:8080/*
[11:39:57] Completed 1%
[11:41:15] Completed 2%
[11:42:33] Completed 3%
[11:43:51] Completed 4%
[11:45:08] Completed 5%
[11:46:27] Completed 6%
[11:47:46] Completed 7%
[11:49:04] Completed 8%
*[11:49:08] Posted data.*
[11:50:23] Completed 9%
[11:51:41] Completed 10%
[11:52:59] Completed 11%
[11:54:16] Completed 12%
[11:55:33] Completed 13%
[11:56:50] Completed 14%
[11:58:08] Completed 15%
[11:59:25] Completed 16%
[12:00:44] Completed 17%
[12:02:02] Completed 18%
[12:03:23] Completed 19%
[12:04:43] Completed 20%
[12:06:01] Completed 21%
[12:07:19] Completed 22%
[12:08:38] Completed 23%
*[12:09:08] Initial: 001A;* Completed 24%
[12:11:16] Completed 25%
[12:12:39] Completed 26%
[12:13:57] Completed 27%
[12:15:15] Completed 28%
[12:16:33] Completed 29%
[12:17:51] Completed 30%
[12:19:09] Completed 31%
[12:04:43] Completed 20%
[12:06:01] Completed 21%
[12:07:19] Completed 22%
[12:08:38] Completed 23%
[12:09:08] Initial: 001A; Completed 24%
[12:11:16] Completed 25%
[12:12:39] Completed 26%
[12:13:57] Completed 27%
[12:15:15] Completed 28%
[12:16:33] Completed 29%
[12:17:51] Completed 30%
[12:19:09] Completed 31%
[12:20:28] Completed 32%
[12:21:49] Completed 33%
[12:23:08] Completed 34%
[12:24:26] Completed 35%
[12:25:44] Completed 36%
[12:27:02] Completed 37%
[12:28:20] Completed 38%
*[12:29:08] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)
[12:29:08]     (171.67.108.26:8080)
[12:29:08] + Retrying using alternative port
[12:29:08] Connecting to http://171.67.108.26:80/
[12:29:08] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[12:29:08]   (Got status 503)
[12:29:08] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)
[12:29:08]     (171.67.108.26:80)
[12:29:08]   Could not transmit unit 05 to Collection server; keeping in queue.
[12:29:08] + Sent 0 of 1 completed units to the server
[12:29:08] - Autosend completed*
[12:29:38] Completed 39%


Übrigens ich hab grad mal so probeweise meine Singleclients gestartet, die bekommen auch keine WUs

btw. Wie mach man einen Spoiler?


----------



## nfsgame (16. Februar 2010)

```
[ spoiler] [ /spoiler]
```
So machste das , nur ohne die Leerzeichen .


----------



## Argead (16. Februar 2010)

Danke

Sollte es nicht mal so a4 Wus für Single Clients geben?


----------



## Perseus88 (16. Februar 2010)

Meine wu´s von gestern wollen nicht gesendet werden,wenn ich -send all
hinter hänge bricht der client sofort ab.


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Februar 2010)

Argead schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> Sollte es nicht mal so a4 Wus für Single Clients geben?


 
Wer mich regelmässig liest der weiss, die gibt es...

Allerdings ist die einzige bisher die *6004*

@Probleme mit dem senden:

Es ist mühsam, es ist frustrierend, aber....
Wir wollen nicht wieder anfangen uns gegenseitig runterzuziehen indem wir wieder - jeder für sich - das gleiche (leidige) Thema nochmal aufkauen
Ich (und Andere) möchte(n) auch nicht wieder ellenlange Protokolle lesen


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (16. Februar 2010)

Mein SMP hat gerade eine A3-WU erfolgreich versendet, danach kam eine A1-WU. Der Core konnte nicht starten. F@H hat den A1-Core immer wieder neu heruntergeladen, nie hat der Start geklappt. Das letzte Wort des Clients war "Sleeping".
Hoffentlich klappt es, wenn ich den work-Ordner lösche. Und hoffentlich wird es dann eine A3. Ich hasse A1-WUs.


----------



## steffen0278 (16. Februar 2010)

Eine WU ist fertig und wurde versendet, aber ich bekomme keine neue. Gleich ist der 2. Client fertig. Hoffentlich bekommt der ne neue.

Edit: Nach Client Neustart hats auf Anhieb geklappt. Mal sehen was der 2. Client sagt.


----------



## sentinel1 (17. Februar 2010)

Wir brauchen echt mehr Falter, vorallem:

Kleinvieh macht auch Mist!


----------



## The Master of MORARE (17. Februar 2010)

Genau .
Die Fastenzeit beginnt doch demnächst. Es wäre schön, wenn einige vielleicht das "ZoCkEn" für den Zeitraum unterbrechen könnten und einmal richtig Gas geben .


----------



## steffen0278 (17. Februar 2010)

Ich werd mal mein Laptop aktivieren.
Ist aber nur ein Pentium T2390 drin. Will nur CPU folding machen. Bringt das was?


----------



## Gast3737 (17. Februar 2010)

könnte mal jemand sagen wie im Smp2 die Punkte berechnet werden?

Daniel sollte es in sein Howto übernehmen..ich suche mir schon nen wolf danach..nach zwei WU mit nur 465 pt bin ich etwas enttäuscht..


----------



## steffen0278 (17. Februar 2010)

NFSGame, hast PN von mir.


----------



## mattinator (17. Februar 2010)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> könnte mal jemand sagen wie im Smp2 die Punkte berechnet werden?
> 
> Daniel sollte es in sein Howto übernehmen..ich suche mir schon nen wolf danach..nach zwei WU mit nur 465 pt bin ich etwas enttäuscht..



Du hast sicher noch Fahmon laufen, da wird der Bonus nicht eingerechnet. Versuch mal HFM.NET (hfm-net - Project Hosting on Google Code), musst allerdings die Bonus-Berechnung aktivieren unter Edit->Preferences->Options->"Calculate Bonus Credit and PPD". Hier die Definition der Berechnungsmethode Folding Forum • View topic - Points system for SMP2 work units und ein Rechner im WEB Folding@home SMP2 Bonus Point Calculator.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (17. Februar 2010)

Du musst auch beachten, dass es den Bonus erst nach 10 A2/A3-WUs mit Passkey gibt.


----------



## Lorin (17. Februar 2010)

Grade nen weiteren P4 mit ins boot genommen der 24/7 falten soll.
Der CPU Console Client 6.23 hat sich jetzt nen FahCore_B4 geladen und bearbeitet lt hfm.net einen "ProtoMol"-Core Projekt 10005 credit 125points.

Was hab ich denn da merkwürdiges bekommen?


----------



## sentinel1 (17. Februar 2010)

Sollte so aussehen.



Spoiler



[05:31:54] + Attempting to get work packet
[05:31:54] Passkey found


----------



## steffen0278 (17. Februar 2010)

Danke NFSgame. Und hast schon wieder Post 
Grade nach Hause gekommen und erstmal Fenster aufgerissen. Heizung kann auf * laufen. Laptop und großer Rechner beheizen grade die Wohnung. Dank Sonne und 3 große Fenster Richtung Südseite. Da kann man mit falten ja heute richtig sparen


----------



## nfsgame (17. Februar 2010)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Du musst auch beachten, dass es den Bonus erst nach 10 A2/A3-WUs mit Passkey gibt.


Jap, das hatte ich aber glaub ich mit reingeschrieben. Die Berechnungsgrundlage könnte ich aber auch noch mit reinschreiben, danke für die Anregung .



steffen0278 schrieb:


> Danke NFSgame. Und hast schon wieder Post
> Grade nach Hause gekommen und erstmal Fenster aufgerissen. Heizung kann auf * laufen. Laptop und großer Rechner beheizen grade die Wohnung. Dank Sonne und 3 große Fenster Richtung Südseite. Da kann man mit falten ja heute richtig sparen


Jo kein Problem . Hier isses genauso, ich hab die Heizung im Büro dieses Jahr noch gar nicht angehabt .


----------



## sentinel1 (17. Februar 2010)

Han mal wieder ne A1 - WU ergattert, die werden die wohl nicht mehr los.


----------



## steffen0278 (17. Februar 2010)

Dank NFSgame mache ich jetzt ca 1200 PPD mehr. Besser als nichts.


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Februar 2010)

sentinel1 schrieb:


> Han mal wieder ne A1 - WU ergattert, die werden die wohl nicht mehr los.


 
Ja, die "schneit" es mir von Zeit zu Zeit auch immer noch rein
Bin dann immer versucht mich ihrer zu ... erm .... *hust* entledigen
Aber Anstand hat bisher stets gewonnen


----------



## mattinator (17. Februar 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ja, die "schneit" es mir von Zeit zu Zeit auch immer noch rein
> Bin dann immer versucht mich ihrer zu ... erm .... *hust* entledigen
> Aber Anstand hat bisher stets gewonnen



Ihr seid die wenigstens etwas schneller wieder los (fertig gerechnet). Bei meinem Q9550@Stock zeigt HFM.NET 'ne TPF von ca. 10:15 an, und das fast ohne "Nebenher"-Nutzung des Rechners. Da "kaut" der Gute über 17 Stunden dran.


----------



## DesGrauens (17. Februar 2010)

was heist eigentlich TPF? time pro frame?


----------



## mattinator (17. Februar 2010)

DesGrauens schrieb:


> was heist eigentlich TPF? time pro frame?



Irgend soetwas in der Art. Bei mir ist es immer die aktuelle Zeit für 1%, bei allen Clients und Cores.


----------



## Stergi (17. Februar 2010)

würd ich auch sagen 1Frame = 1% 
bei mir ist die bei meinem E8400 immer so 10 Minuten -.- aber bald 10 A3-Cores vertig ^^ gibt es den bonus wenn man 10 hat eigendlich auch für die vergangenen für die es bis dahin keinen gab?


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (17. Februar 2010)

Nein, den Bonus gibt es nur für die WUs, die abgeschickt wurden, als die Bedingungen bereits erfüllt waren.


----------



## Stergi (17. Februar 2010)

das ist ja ******* .... (-.-)


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (17. Februar 2010)

Ich habe es auch überstanden. Die 10 WUs hast du schneller durch, als du denkst.
Vielleicht wäre es klug gewesen, zu A2/VM-Zeiten schon mit Passkey zu falten, dann hätte ich die 10 WUs jetzt. Schade, dass GPU-WUs mit Passkey nicht zählen.


----------



## JeansOn (17. Februar 2010)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> ...
> Schade, dass GPU-WUs mit Passkey nicht zählen.



*Wie meinste denn das?*
Selbst wenn man mal in die Rumpelkammer schaut, dann denkt man manchmal, man lerne nie aus


----------



## steffen0278 (17. Februar 2010)

Endlich wieder ne Folding Stats Seite eingerichtet:

http://steffen0278.st.ohost.de


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (17. Februar 2010)

JeansOn schrieb:


> *Wie meinste denn das?*


Es wäre schön, wenn man die 10 WUs mit Passkey auch mit der GPU voll machen könnte. Aber nein, es muss ja SMP A2/A3 sein.


----------



## Stergi (17. Februar 2010)

bei der VM habe ich kaum eine WU ordentlich hochgeladen bekommen... -.-


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (17. Februar 2010)

Bei mir hat die VM gut funktioniert.


----------



## Stergi (17. Februar 2010)

bei mir grottig, das hochladen zumindenst war immer ein trauerspiel...


----------



## sentinel1 (18. Februar 2010)

Mal wieder GPU - Server nicht erreichbar.



Spoiler



[01:15:42] Project: 5768 (Run 8, Clone 94, Gen 1883)
[01:15:42] - Read packet limit of 540015616... Set to 524286976.


[01:15:42] + Attempting to send results [February 18 01:15:42 UTC]
[01:15:44] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[01:15:44] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)
[01:15:44]     (171.67.108.11:8080)
[01:15:44] + Retrying using alternative port
[01:15:46] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[01:15:46] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)
[01:15:46]     (171.67.108.11:80)
[01:15:46] - Error: Could not transmit unit 02 (completed February 18) to work s
erver.
[01:15:46]   Keeping unit 02 in queue.
[01:15:46] Project: 5768 (Run 8, Clone 94, Gen 1883)
[01:15:46] - Read packet limit of 540015616... Set to 524286976.


[01:15:46] + Attempting to send results [February 18 01:15:46 UTC]
[01:15:47] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[01:15:47] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)
[01:15:47]     (171.67.108.11:8080)
[01:15:47] + Retrying using alternative port
[01:15:49] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[01:15:49] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)
[01:15:49]     (171.67.108.11:80)
[01:15:49] - Error: Could not transmit unit 02 (completed February 18) to work s
erver.
[01:15:49] - Read packet limit of 540015616... Set to 524286976.


[01:15:49] + Attempting to send results [February 18 01:15:49 UTC]
[01:15:49] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[01:15:49]   (Got status 503)
[01:15:49] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)
[01:15:49]     (171.67.108.25:8080)
[01:15:49] + Retrying using alternative port
[01:15:50] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[01:15:50]   (Got status 503)
[01:15:50] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)
[01:15:50]     (171.67.108.25:80)
[01:15:50]   Could not transmit unit 02 to Collection server; keeping in queue.
[01:15:50] - Preparing to get new work unit...
[01:15:50] + Attempting to get work packet
[01:15:50] - Connecting to assignment server
[01:15:51] - Successful: assigned to (171.67.108.21).
[01:15:51] + News From Folding@Home: Welcome to Folding@Home
[01:15:51] Loaded queue successfully.
[01:15:54] Project: 5768 (Run 8, Clone 94, Gen 1883)
[01:15:54] - Read packet limit of 540015616... Set to 524286976.


[01:15:54] + Attempting to send results [February 18 01:15:54 UTC]
[01:15:56] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[01:15:56] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)
[01:15:56]     (171.67.108.11:8080)
[01:15:56] + Retrying using alternative port
[01:15:57] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[01:15:57] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)
[01:15:57]     (171.67.108.11:80)
[01:15:57] - Error: Could not transmit unit 02 (completed February 18) to work s
erver.
[01:15:57] - Read packet limit of 540015616... Set to 524286976.


[01:15:57] + Attempting to send results [February 18 01:15:57 UTC]
[01:15:58] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[01:15:58]   (Got status 503)
[01:15:58] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)
[01:15:58]     (171.67.108.25:8080)
[01:15:58] + Retrying using alternative port
[01:15:58] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[01:15:58]   (Got status 503)
[01:15:58] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)
[01:15:58]     (171.67.108.25:80)
[01:15:58]   Could not transmit unit 02 to Collection server; keeping in queue.
[01:15:58] + Closed connections
[01:15:58]
[01:15:58] + Processing work unit
[01:15:58] Core required: FahCore_11.exe
[01:15:58] Core found.
[01:15:58] Working on queue slot 03 [February 18 01:15:58 UTC]
[01:15:58] + Working ...
[01:15:58]
[01:15:58] *------------------------------*
[01:15:58] Folding@Home GPU Core
[01:15:58] Version 1.31 (Tue Sep 15 10:57:42 PDT 2009)
[01:15:58]
[01:15:58] Compiler  : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 14
.00.50727.762 for 80x86
[01:15:58] Build host: amoeba
[01:15:58] Board Type: Nvidia
[01:15:58] Core      :
[01:15:58] Preparing to commence simulation
[01:15:58] - Looking at optimizations...
[01:15:58] DeleteFrameFiles: successfully deleted file=work/wudata_03.ckp
[01:15:58] - Created dyn
[01:15:58] - Files status OK
[01:15:58] - Expanded 65011 -> 343707 (decompressed 528.6 percent)
[01:15:58] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=65011 data_size=3437
07, decompressed_data_size=343707 diff=0
[01:15:58] - Digital signature verified
[01:15:58]
[01:15:58] Project: 5783 (Run 1, Clone 28, Gen 20)
[01:15:58]
[01:15:58] Assembly optimizations on if available.
[01:15:58] Entering M.D.
[01:16:04] Tpr hash work/wudata_03.tpr:  185673447 106760586 912129564 171754835
0 2965166944
[01:16:04]
[01:16:04] Calling fah_main args: 14 usage=100
[01:16:04]
[01:16:04] Working on GROwing Monsters And Cloning Shrimps
[01:16:05] Client config found, loading data.
[01:16:05] Starting GUI Server
[01:17:14] Completed 1%
[01:18:23] Completed 2%
[01:19:33] Completed 3%


----------



## nfsgame (18. Februar 2010)

Ich hab keine Probleme .


----------



## DesGrauens (18. Februar 2010)

weis einer wie ich die priorität meines klients dauerhaft hoch setzen kann?
mich nervt es jedes mal wenn ich den pc einschalte, im task-manager manuell die priorität meines kleints auf "hoch" zu setzen.


----------



## nfsgame (18. Februar 2010)

Mit Process-Lasso. Das nutze ich schon seitdem die VM's populär geworden sind .


----------



## mattinator (18. Februar 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Mit Process-Lasso. Das nutze ich schon seitdem die VM's populär geworden sind .



Oder mit SetPriority: SetPriority - Free software downloads and software reviews - CNET Download.com, Anleitung für Folding@home s. How to use SetPriority - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (18. Februar 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Ihr seid die wenigstens etwas schneller wieder los (fertig gerechnet). Bei meinem Q9550@Stock zeigt HFM.NET 'ne TPF von ca. 10:15 an, und das fast ohne "Nebenher"-Nutzung des Rechners. Da "kaut" der Gute über 17 Stunden dran.




Top ich ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken. ~4:17:30:00 

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## Stergi (18. Februar 2010)

std:min:sec:msec oder tage:std:min:sec ? ^^ 
boa der SMP läd gerad hoch, heißt ne stunde keine ordenltiche internetnutzung... forum laden hat 6 minuten gebraucht ^^


----------



## mattinator (18. Februar 2010)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Top ich ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken. ~4:17:30:00
> 
> lg
> nichtraucher91



Booah, darin sind wir Deutschen Spitze: Jammern auf hohem Niveau (meine jetzt mich selbst).


----------



## Stergi (18. Februar 2010)

:d jo sind wir ^^ verdammt jetzt hab ich ne A1 WU zu rechnen bekommen -.-
nja bin mal pennen da kann der in ruhe rechnen ^^


----------



## Argead (18. Februar 2010)

Hieß es nicht mal, das es bald nen Client geben soll, der a3 only ist und ohne diesen ganzen Mpich schman?

Ich meine ich hab da mal hier was gelesen, aber sicher bin ich mir nicht.


----------



## Fate T.H (18. Februar 2010)

Ja soll kommen laut Stanford....irgendwann...in diesem Jahrzehnt.


----------



## steffen0278 (18. Februar 2010)

Jetzt mal ne Frage an die Techniker. Hab ja noch 2x 8800GTS 640 rumzuliegen. Was passiert, wenn ich eine neben meiner GTX285 aufs Board stecke? Geht das oder sinkt die Leistung der GTX285?
Hab mal was gehört das die Shader an die 8800GTS angepasst werden. Oder so in etwa.


----------



## mattinator (19. Februar 2010)

steffen0278 schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ne Frage an die Techniker. Hab ja noch 2x 8800GTS 640 rumzuliegen. Was passiert, wenn ich eine neben meiner GTX285 aufs Board stecke? Geht das oder sinkt die Leistung der GTX285?
> Hab mal was gehört das die Shader an die 8800GTS angepasst werden. Oder so in etwa.



Das Problem besteht definitiv bei Karten mit dem gleichen Chip, hatte es auch mit 'ner GTX 260 65nm 192 SP und 'ner GTX 275 (beides GT200). Nach dieser (auch im Folding-Forum bestätigten) Theorie sollte es in der von Dir genannten Konstellation nicht auftreten (GT200 und G80).


----------



## steffen0278 (19. Februar 2010)

Also würde die 285 weiterhin ihre ca 10.000 PPD und die 8800GTS ca 4000-4500 PPD bringen. Muß ich morgen doch glatt mal probieren.


----------



## Fate T.H (19. Februar 2010)

Wenn ich mal gaaannnzzz viel langeweile habe könnt ich ja mal mein zweit rechner mit CELL BE CPU anschmeißen.
Nein war nur nen scherz dafür missbrauche ich ihn nicht.


----------



## steffen0278 (19. Februar 2010)

Bräuchte von euch mal ne kleine Liste:

Zur Zeit ja die GTX285 am laufen. Ohne Probleme mit etwas OC

Jetzt will ich eine 8800GTS 640 daneben stecken. Was brauche ich alles. Hab da mal was von Monitordummys gehört. Ein kleiner HowTo (treiberinstall und so weiter eventuell) wäre nicht schlecht. Board ist ein nonSLI Board (Asus P5W DH deluxe. Das ich keine SLI Brücken nehmen darf weis ich aber (habe eh keine auf Lager). Wenn alles klappt, und es erweicht sich jemand, könnte er heute noch an den Start gehen.


----------



## ernei (19. Februar 2010)

Hi,

Multi GPU "howto" gibt es: hier ist ein Anleitung wie es geht.
Ich erinnere mich, das ich vor kurzem gelesen habe, das die Probleme mit den unterschiedlichen GPU/Shader bei den aktuellen Treibern beseitigt sind.
Habe es aber noch nicht getestet. Ich will allerdings in den nächsten Tagen zu meinen 2x8800Gt eine 9600Gt stecken, danach werde ich über die Faltleistung berichten.


----------



## steffen0278 (19. Februar 2010)

Danke, Brauche ich aber die Dummys? Oder geht das heutzutage so. Habe Vista Home Premium 64


----------



## mattinator (19. Februar 2010)

steffen0278 schrieb:


> Danke, Brauche ich aber die Dummys? Oder geht das heutzutage so. Habe Vista Home Premium 64



Ich habe bei meinem Rechner mit Windows XP das Problem so gelöst, dass ich meinen Samsung SyncMaster 2494HM mit den mitgelieferten Kabeln wie folgt angeschlossen und beide Monitore in den Grafikeigenschaften aktiviert habe:


erste GTX 275 mit DVI
zweite GTX 275 mit analog (sozusagen der Dummy)
Natürlich arbeite ich nur auf dem primären Monitor. Unter Windows 7 soll es auch einfacher (ohne Dummy) funktionieren und da Vista dasselbe Treiber-Modell verwendet, dort wahrscheinlich auch.


----------



## RonRonsen (19. Februar 2010)

Ich habe Vista 64 Ultimate triple Sli GTX280 ohne dummys. Das geht. Weiß aber nich obs daran liegt, dass es 3 mal die gleiche Karte is. Aber an Deiner Stelle würde ich gar nich so viel fragen sondern testen.


----------



## steffen0278 (19. Februar 2010)

Habs jetzt ohne Dummy. Die 8800GTS wurde auch gleich PhysX zugeteilt. Jetzt brauche ich mal ganz dringend den Herrn NFSGame, damit er da mal nachschaut und die restlichen Clients installiert 

Edit: Habs hinbekommen. Geht ohne Dummys. Top. 13200 PPD liegen an


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (19. Februar 2010)

Wir haben einen neuen Falter im Team: thrian.
Ich habe ihm gerade F@H eingerichtet. Er faltet jetzt mit i7 + GTX 285.


----------



## steffen0278 (19. Februar 2010)

Da komme ich selbst mit ner 2. 8800GTS nicht ran. 
Wer noch eine Braucht, kann sich bei mir melden. Verbraucht ca 110 Watt beim falten. MSI NX8800GTS 640


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (19. Februar 2010)

Ich würde sie ja gern nehmen, aber ich muss auf den Stromverbrauch achten. Also lasse ich es lieber.


----------



## Fate T.H (19. Februar 2010)

@steffen

Naja da liegen ja auch schon kleine Welten zwischen einer 88er und ner GTX + i7. Von daher keep smiling 

Und jetzt gib mal gas junge mir wird sonst noch langweilig


----------



## Empirelord (19. Februar 2010)

Ist ja schön nen neuen Falter begrüßen zu könne, vor allem so einen so Punktereichen.
Muss mal gucken, vielleicht kann ich die 8800 "nehmen". 
Wäre die dann geschenkt oder nur geliehen?
Habe aber keine Chance meinen Rechner 24/7 laufen zu lassen. Frühestens ab den Sommerferien, dann würde ich sie aber wahrscheinlich nehmen.


----------



## steffen0278 (19. Februar 2010)

Geschenkt?????
Naja, MSI GeForce NX 8800 GTS-T2D 640 E - HDTV -Afterburner bei eBay.de: Karten (endet 22.02.10 23:08:31 MEZ)


----------



## herethic (19. Februar 2010)

Ehm...na ja dann sag ich mal Hallo 

Vorhin hab ich meine ersten 100% beim Gpu-Clienten hingekriegt,als ich dann die Aniamtion sehen wollte ist mein PC mit nem Bluescreen angestürtz^^


----------



## steffen0278 (19. Februar 2010)

Ich glaube, keiner von den Faltern hat den Viewer an. Ist auch nicht sonderlich spannend. Außerdem kostet es kostbare Rechenzeit.

Aber trotzdem, Hallo erstmal


----------



## mattinator (19. Februar 2010)

steffen0278 schrieb:


> Geschenkt?????
> Naja, MSI GeForce NX 8800 GTS-T2D 640 E - HDTV -Afterburner bei eBay.de: Karten (endet 22.02.10 23:08:31 MEZ)



Naja, wir wollen mal nicht übertreiben. Das hier ist dann doch wohl eher repräsentativ: eBay: 8800gts, Karten .


----------



## steffen0278 (19. Februar 2010)

Ich hatte je mal 3 davon. Eine habe ich an nen Kumpel für 40€ verkauft. Eine habe ich heute bei mir eingebaut (PhysX mal sehen), Eine habe ich noch über.


----------



## Empirelord (19. Februar 2010)

War auch mehr als Hoffnungsvoller Scherz gemeint. Macht die 8800 eigentlich genauso viele Punkte wie ne 9800?
Ich muss sowieso mal gucken, was sich bis zu den Sommerferien tut, und wer weiß vielleicht haue ich mir dann ne Fermi in den künftigen hoffentlich Falter.


----------



## herethic (19. Februar 2010)

Was bedeutet bei HFM.NET "Runningnoframetimes"?

Bekomm das beim SMP,der läuft eigentlich,aber entweder ich bekomm die Meldung oder Offline


----------



## steffen0278 (19. Februar 2010)

die 8800GTS macht grade bei Project 5768, 3588 PPD. 

Aber mal ne andere Frage:
Mein Board hat den 975x Intel Chipsatz. Das heist, durch die 2 GraKas ist die GTX285 jetzt nur noch mit x8 statt x16 angebunden. Gibts ne möglichkeit die 8800GTS komplett abzuschalten um die GTX285 zum zocken wieder komplett mit x16 anzusteuern? Wäre je blöd so zu zocken, da ich ja eh nichtmal ein PCIe 2.0 Board ist.


----------



## steffen0278 (19. Februar 2010)

Wie war nochmal der Flag, wenn der GPU Client nur noch die aktuelle WU zuenderechnen soll? -onlyunit oder so??


----------



## Bumblebee (19. Februar 2010)

-oneunit heisst das Teil


----------



## mattinator (19. Februar 2010)

steffen0278 schrieb:


> die 8800GTS macht grade bei Project 5768, 3588 PPD.
> 
> Aber mal ne andere Frage:
> Mein Board hat den 975x Intel Chipsatz. Das heist, durch die 2 GraKas ist die GTX285 jetzt nur noch mit x8 statt x16 angebunden. Gibts ne möglichkeit die 8800GTS komplett abzuschalten um die GTX285 zum zocken wieder komplett mit x16 anzusteuern? Wäre je blöd so zu zocken, da ich ja eh nichtmal ein PCIe 2.0 Board ist.



Hast Du mal versucht, die 8800GTS im Windows-Gerätemanager zu deaktivieren ? Wenn das was bringt, kann man es auch im Batch-Modus mit devcon ausführen (Befehlszeilendienstprogramm "DevCon" als Alternative zum Geräte-Manager).


----------



## herethic (19. Februar 2010)

Hättet ihr die Güte auch auf meine Frage zu antworten?


Nicht böse gemeint


----------



## sentinel1 (19. Februar 2010)

@thrian

Mach mal die Config neu oder probiere mal FahMon.
Der smp sollte möglichst in einem "einfachen Verzeichnis" liegen z.B.: C:\smp

P.S.:

Die reale Punkteliste ist eh aussagekräftiger.

OT: Linx ist besser als Prime95 und Folding@H inner VM ist noch heftiger.


----------



## herethic (19. Februar 2010)

Ist die reale Punkteliste die,die ich nach dem nächsten Update zum ersten mal sehe?


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (20. Februar 2010)

sentinel1 schrieb:


> probiere mal FahMon.


FahMon hat das Problem, dass es die Bonuspunkte nicht in den Credit und die PPD mit einrechnet.


----------



## sentinel1 (20. Februar 2010)

Alles Andere versucht zu zählen.

Das Einzige was real ist:



> PC Games Hardware Individual Users List - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Februar 2010)

Ich mache mal kurz auf "dicke Hose"

.... Bin nun im Ranking (endlich) auf Platz 300 aufgestiegen


----------



## Stergi (20. Februar 2010)

ich mach auch dicke hose  stabil auf 177  für mehr reicht mein  faltverhalten gerade leider net


----------



## Argead (20. Februar 2010)

xD Bumblebee hat aber seine Gesamtplatzierung genannt, er ist 300. of the world. Im Team is er ja sowieso schon erster.

Du bist 20008 in der Gesamtwerung ^^

Ich bin jetzt im Team auf Platz 300 *freu* xD


----------



## Stergi (20. Februar 2010)

verdammt  sowas hät ich mir fast denken  können   verchekt des er ja einer der besten (und unser bester) ist ^^ binh halt gerade eben erst aufgestanden... und zu blöd um 5 cm unter den post zu gucken


----------



## Argead (20. Februar 2010)

Sagt mal, was ist eigentlich aus diesen Protomol WU´s geworden?

War Stanford nicht total begeistert von denen?


----------



## michael7738 (20. Februar 2010)

> Sagt mal, was ist eigentlich aus diesen Protomol WU´s geworden?


Hab vor drei-vier Tagen eine von denen gehabt. Gab auch schön Punkte dafür.


----------



## herethic (20. Februar 2010)

Kann es sein das sich SMT  beim SMP-Clienten eher negativ auswirkt?


----------



## nfsgame (20. Februar 2010)

Nein, genau das Gegenteil ist der Fall .


----------



## herethic (20. Februar 2010)

Hm...also ich habe Heute SMT aktiviert und die CPU faltet genauso schnell/langsamer als gestern...:/


Achso,ist das eigenetlich Normal das der Gpu-Client viel schneller faltet als der CPU-Client?

Ist das Normal das der CPU-Client ~5 min. braucht um 1% zu falten?


----------



## nfsgame (20. Februar 2010)

5 Minuten ist beim SMP-Client nen Top-Wert . Guck mal ob alle Kerne ausgelastet sind .
Wie lange läuft der Rechner am Tag ?


----------



## herethic (20. Februar 2010)

Also alle Kerne sind ausgelastet...


----------



## nfsgame (20. Februar 2010)

Dann ist ja gut .


----------



## mattinator (20. Februar 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ich mache mal kurz auf "dicke Hose"
> 
> .... Bin nun im Ranking (endlich) auf Platz 300 aufgestiegen



Glückwunsch !


----------



## weizenleiche (20. Februar 2010)

Hey Leute, ich hab gestern meinen Account unter dem Namen AirKnight aktiviert, den Rest hat nfsgame gemacht, alles richtig eingerichtet mit Passkey und so, und dann hab ich den Client 5 Minuten laufen lassen und irgendwie ist jetzt mein Benutzername auf folding.extremeoverclocking.com nicht vorhanden ... woran liegt das...


----------



## Stergi (20. Februar 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ich mache mal kurz auf "dicke Hose"
> 
> .... Bin nun im Ranking (endlich) auf Platz 300 aufgestiegen



natürlcih auch von mir ein grz, fast vergessen... und heut bissel verplant... hilfe ich werd krank... nein ich will nicht ....


----------



## sentinel1 (20. Februar 2010)

@AirKnight

Du musst Dich ein wenig gedulden.


----------



## nfsgame (20. Februar 2010)

Es dauert immer ein bisschen bis EOC es merkt das da was war .


----------



## weizenleiche (20. Februar 2010)

Achso ok, dann mal abwarten =D


----------



## Stergi (20. Februar 2010)

ich glaub EOC merkt auch erst dass du da bist wenn die die ersten stats hast -> die ersten WU's fertig...


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (20. Februar 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> 5 Minuten ist beim SMP-Client nen Top-Wert .


/sign
Mein SMP braucht je nach WU ca. 7-12min für 1%.
Gestern hatte ich eine WU, die nur 40 Punkte bringt, die war dafür auch sehr schnell durchgefaltet. 1% hat ca. 7sec gedauert. Diese Art von WU bringt schöne PPD. Solche Mini-WUs sind aber ein Sonderfall.


----------



## nfsgame (20. Februar 2010)

Meine 9800GT hat extreme Probleme. Von einem Tag auf den anderen setzt sich der Treiber immer zurück ->WU pfutsch .


----------



## Stergi (20. Februar 2010)

willkommen im club nfs, nur bei mir passiert des eig. nur wenn ich 2 clienten gleichzeitig laufen lasse oder den gpu clienten nicht schleiße wnen ich ein spiel starte


----------



## weizenleiche (20. Februar 2010)

Was ist denn ein/eine WU?


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (20. Februar 2010)

AirKnight schrieb:


> Was ist denn ein/eine WU?


Work Unit. Die Arbeit wird in viele kleine Teile aufgeteilt, die WUs. In einer WU sind Rechenaufgaben für CPU oder GPU. Dein Client holt sich eine WU, berechnet sie und schickt die Ergebnisse zurück. Für jede berechnete ("gefaltete") WU gibt es Punkte.


----------



## Vision-Modding (20. Februar 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Meine 9800GT hat extreme Probleme. Von einem Tag auf den anderen setzt sich der Treiber immer zurück ->WU pfutsch .


Jap hab ich auch öfter vorallem beim starten


----------



## steffen0278 (20. Februar 2010)

Was issn eigendlich mit Silentkilla? Keine Lust mehr?


----------



## nfsgame (20. Februar 2010)

Der möchte seine HW schonen, die eh schon etwas Ausfallerscheinungen hatte .


----------



## steffen0278 (20. Februar 2010)

Was für Hardware haben eigendlich unsere 3 Top Falter? Ist ja unnormal was die an Punkte Pro Stunde machen.


----------



## nfsgame (20. Februar 2010)

Also Tecrider hat mehrere i7 mit 4GHz, zwei GT240, eine GTS250, eine GTX275 und eine GTX285 soweit ich weiß.


----------



## herethic (20. Februar 2010)

Also bekomm ich jedes mal eine WU wenn der Client  100% erreicht hat?


----------



## nfsgame (20. Februar 2010)

Eine WU hast du immer wenn der Client was zu rechnen hat, was er rechnet IST die WU.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (20. Februar 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> Also bekomm ich jedes mal eine WU wenn der Client  100% erreicht hat?


Jedes Mal, wenn der Client 100% hat, sendet er die Ergebnisse der WU nach Stanford und du kriegst die Punkte der WU in der Statistik gutgeschrieben. Dann holt er sich eine neue WU.


----------



## Stergi (20. Februar 2010)

also das muss ja von den Stromkosten bei unserer Spitze richtig pervers sein....


----------



## nfsgame (20. Februar 2010)

Öhm, ja. Ich denke .


----------



## Stergi (20. Februar 2010)

soll die mal ihre kosten nennen ^^


----------



## JeansOn (20. Februar 2010)

Habe ein Problem beim Upload mit zwei WUs auf 171.67.108.17
Habs dann auch im englischen Forum gemeldet.

Was mich wundert, ist, daß Vijay Pande "himself" auf Fehlermeldungen reagiert. Alle Achtung. Finde ich einfach beachtlich.

--************

Bei der Gelegenheit: Ich habe sehr den Eindruck, daß die im foldingforum tätigen Moderatoren/Site Admis toTow und bruce sehr bemüht sind, bei Fragen zu helfen.  ...


----------



## steffen0278 (20. Februar 2010)

Die Nachzahlungen am Jahresende würden mich mal intressieren. Und vor allem was sie als Abschlag monatlich zahlen


----------



## Vision-Modding (20. Februar 2010)

Warum tut man sowas ? Ja ok wir verbraten hier in 3 Monaten 1600kwh


----------



## herethic (20. Februar 2010)

Kann man die Stromkosten nicht von den Steuern absetzen?

Ist ja so gesehen eigentlich eine Spende


----------



## Stergi (20. Februar 2010)

das musst du mal mit deinem Finanzberater bei der Finanzagentur des Bundes besprechen ^^


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (20. Februar 2010)

1 kWh in einem AKW zu produzieren kostet 2ct. Trotzdem müssen wir viel mehr zahlen. Die Stromanbieter kassieren ab, die Stromsteuer verschlimmert das ganze.


----------



## TECRIDER (20. Februar 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> Kann man die Stromkosten nicgt von den Steuern absetzen?
> 
> Ist ja so gesehen eigentlich eine Spende


 
Mhhhh, das wäre wäre mal eine Idee!!! Eigendlich spendet man ja seine Rechenkraft der Wissenschaft. Und als Quittung erhalte ich eine Stromrechnung und als Nachweis könnte man die Ranking Liste von F@H vorlegen.

Zu meinen Stromkosten kann ich nur soviel sagen, meinen Abschlag habe ich Rechtzeitig angepasst und sie haben sich in etwa um das 3 fache erhöht. Meine erste Abrechnung habe ich schon bekommen und mit dem angepassten Abschlag hat es um 20 Euro fast gepasst.


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Februar 2010)

Stergi schrieb:


> sollen die mal ihre Kosten nennen ^^


 
*Kann* man nennen - muss man aber nicht 

Ich sag keine Zahlen - ich mag es nicht wenn erwachsene Männer weinen


----------



## Stergi (20. Februar 2010)

willst du weinen oder wer ?


----------



## TECRIDER (20. Februar 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> *Kann* man nennen - muss man aber nicht
> 
> Ich sag keine Zahlen - ich mag es nicht wenn erwachsene Männer weinen


 
Ich mag sowas auch nicht wirklich


----------



## steffen0278 (20. Februar 2010)

Mit der Spende ist keine schlechte Idee. Man müßte nur nen Zähler vorm Rechner hängen. Ob ein Wattmeßgerät auch als Zähler zählt muß ich mal mein Chef fragen. Montag gehts erstmal zum Steuerberater


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (20. Februar 2010)

Wenn man F@H beendet, um Crysis zu zocken, läuft das Strommessgerät aber weiter.


----------



## steffen0278 (20. Februar 2010)

Weis ja keiner


----------



## michael7738 (20. Februar 2010)

Wenn es möglich ist wäre dann wohl die einzige Möglichkeit nen extra PC zu bauen, den man abrechnet.



> Weis ja keiner


So blöd sind die auf den Ämtern auch nicht.


----------



## herethic (20. Februar 2010)

Hat F@H kein Protokol wo man sehen kann wann gefaltet wurde und wann nicht!?


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (20. Februar 2010)

Doch. FAHlog.txt. Liegt im Verzeichnis des jeweiligen Clients, beim Tray-Client in AppData/Anwendungdaten. Aus dieser Datei holen auch HFM.NET und FahMon ihre Informationen.


----------



## Empirelord (20. Februar 2010)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> 1 kWh in einem AKW zu produzieren kostet 2ct. Trotzdem müssen wir viel mehr zahlen. Die Stromanbieter kassieren ab, die Stromsteuer verschlimmert das ganze.



Nur mal zur Überlegung, wenn wir es schaffen, unsere Server in ein AKW zu stellen, dann kriegen wir Strom auch günstiger.


----------



## herethic (20. Februar 2010)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Doch. FAHlog.txt. Liegt im Verzeichnis des jeweiligen Clients, beim Tray-Client in AppData/Anwendungdaten. Aus dieser Datei holen auch HFM.NET und FahMon ihre Informationen.


Dann kann man das ja Einsätzen wenn die Leute kommen,ob man nicht auch Crysis gespielt hätte.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (20. Februar 2010)

Logs kann man faken


----------



## nichtraucher91 (20. Februar 2010)

und ich bekomme grade keine WU's mehr...

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## Gast3737 (20. Februar 2010)

habe hier noch ne 8800 gt rum liegen wie viel ppd kann die kleine so machen? 6k müssten drin sein oda nicht?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (20. Februar 2010)

Hey Rune,

rechne eher mit 4-4,5k. hatte bist vor einiger Zeit auch noch eine 88GT

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Februar 2010)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> habe hier noch ne 8800 gt rum liegen wie viel ppd kann die kleine so machen? 6k müssten drin sein oda nicht?


 
6k ist eher am oberen Anschlag - hängt aber natürlich, wie immer, von der jeweiligen WU ab

Die Karte in meiner Sig. faltet aktuell gerade 2 1888er-Clienten
Wie du siehst gibt das gut Punkte (7371 total)
Ansonsten solltest du gegen 5k schaffen - einzig die 353er und die 783er gehen noch etwas höher


----------



## Henninges (21. Februar 2010)

hab mir für den zweitrechner eine gtx260(216) gegönnt...bin doch tatsächlich durch meine "freizeitfalterei" von 43 auf 44 gerutscht, weil ein "ominöser" LJay_Marquez86 mich dort vertrieben hat...tztztztz... 
da falt ich doch mal direkt mit 4 gpu clients das weekend durch und schau mal was die so "producen"...


----------



## Stergi (21. Februar 2010)

pass auf dass ich dich nicht bald einhole  wenn ich meinen PC aufrüste ^^


----------



## steffen0278 (21. Februar 2010)

Konnte Hasi jetzt davon überzeugen, noch bis 1.000.000 Punkte zu falten, und dann wieder auszusetzen. Wür müssen leider etwas sparen. 
Grade jetzt, wo es so gut läuft mit den 2 Karten


----------



## Henninges (21. Februar 2010)

Stergi schrieb:


> pass auf dass ich dich nicht bald einhole  wenn ich meinen PC aufrüste ^^


 
na da bitte ich doch aber drum...


----------



## nfsgame (21. Februar 2010)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> habe hier noch ne 8800 gt rum liegen wie viel ppd kann die kleine so machen? 6k müssten drin sein oda nicht?


Da kannste mit rechnen, dass die 4000-7500PPD schafft, je nach WU. Hab selber ne moderat übertaktete 9800GT im Rechner .


----------



## Gast3737 (21. Februar 2010)

ich folde ja mit der 8800 GT noch nicht...ich müsste erstmal gucken ob ich es irgendwie an den schläuchen vorbei schaffe..oder faltserver bauen(überleg ich mir noch) teile hätte ich da..


----------



## nfsgame (21. Februar 2010)

OK, wir brauchen leider momentan jede Leistung die wir bekommen können, desswegen mach ich sonen bisschen "Druck" . Also nicht falsch verstehen .


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (21. Februar 2010)

Wenn ich gratis und unbegrenzt Flüssighelium kriegen könnte, könnte ich meine CPU-Faltleistung mehr als verdoppeln.


----------



## steffen0278 (21. Februar 2010)

Laptop lasse ich erstmal im Partyraum. der bringt ca 1500 PPD dauerhaft. Mehr ist nach abschaltung zu Hause mit meinem großen nicht drin. Aber Kleinvieh macht auch Mist


----------



## Argead (21. Februar 2010)

Woher kommt eigentlich die Differenz beim Gesamtuser Rang zwischen den Stanford und den EOC Stats?

Bei Stanford bin ich auf Platz 38,818 bei EOC auf 35,712 bei gleicher Punktzahl. Sind bei EOC weniger User gelistet oder woher kommt der Unterschied


----------



## nfsgame (21. Februar 2010)

EOC lässt User wie "anonymous" und "PS3", also die Standartuser außen vor .


----------



## Argead (21. Februar 2010)

gut aber anonymous und ps3 machen doch noch keine 3000 Plätze Untershied aus, oder?


----------



## nfsgame (21. Februar 2010)

Hmm, aso. Kann ich mir jetzt auch nicht umbedingt erklären .


Achso: Wir konnten beim letzten Update XCPUS.com noch nen Stück hinhalten. Sie überholen uns jetzt erst in 1,1Monaten. Ich hab ja immernoch die Hoffnung, das wir die noch abwimmeln können  .


----------



## sentinel1 (21. Februar 2010)

.. hab gestern ne nette bigWU eingefahren.


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Februar 2010)

Ja wir falten bis die Drähte glühen
Die GPU-Situation hat sich ja wieder etwas gebessert und dementsprechend holen sie weniger schnell auf
Hab möglicherweise auch noch ein paar Pfeile im Köcher - sehe ich nächstes WE


----------



## Stergi (21. Februar 2010)

da muss ich ja auch bald feuer geben  müssen aber wohl noch was warten, aber gestern habe ich einen persöhnlichen rekord von 7kppd eingefahren ^^


----------



## nichtraucher91 (21. Februar 2010)

steffen0278 schrieb:


> Laptop lasse ich erstmal im Partyraum. der bringt ca 1500 PPD dauerhaft. Mehr ist nach abschaltung zu Hause mit meinem großen nicht drin. Aber Kleinvieh macht auch Mist



ich sag nur meine 150-220ppd die aber nie erreiche, da ich von 22:00 bis 7:00 aussetze.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Henninges (21. Februar 2010)

hmpf,...

in der "normalen" ruka werde ich mit meiner anfrage ingnoriert...vielleicht könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen...wo finde ich den zeichensatz aus dem foto ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (21. Februar 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ja wir falten bis die Drähte glühen
> Die GPU-Situation hat sich ja wieder etwas gebessert und dementsprechend holen sie weniger schnell auf
> Hab möglicherweise auch noch ein paar Pfeile im Köcher - sehe ich nächstes WE


Hört sich guuut an , hoffen wir das nix schief geht (-> ).


----------



## JeansOn (21. Februar 2010)

sentinel1 schrieb:


> .. hab gestern ne nette bigWU eingefahren.



falte gerade an einer 905 P.WU und an einer mit 225 Punkten. Hatte auch schon mal welche mit gut 2000 Punkten.
K. A., wo eine "big" WU anfängt ... - Weiß das einer?

Fällt mir gerade noch ein:
Habe heute vormittag übrigens im Blog vom Pande gelesen, daß am WE die "small" WUs leerlaufen könnten ^^


----------



## Fate T.H (21. Februar 2010)

BigWU = 25403 Credits/WU = BigAdv


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (21. Februar 2010)

Wenn man in der Client-Konfiguration "big" als akzeptable WU-Größe auswählt, hat das aber nichts mit bigadv zu tun.


----------



## JeansOn (21. Februar 2010)

Boah, das ist ja ne andere Liga oO


----------



## JeansOn (21. Februar 2010)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Wenn man in der Client-Konfiguration "big" als akzeptable WU-Größe auswählt, hat das aber nichts mit bigadv zu tun.



Hmpfh
Das heißt, ich müßte nen smp-Client installieren. Richtig?


----------



## nfsgame (21. Februar 2010)

Stimmt, die bigWU's die wir meinen werden momentan nur von i7-CPUs oder besser berechnet .


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (21. Februar 2010)

JeansOn schrieb:


> Boah, das ist ja ne andere Liga oO


Wer einen i7 mit den richtigen Settings (-bigadv) 24/7 falten lässt, kriegt viele Punkte. Ist eigentlich ganz selbstverständlich.


----------



## herethic (21. Februar 2010)

Wieviele Wu's werden bei euch am Tag so berechnet?


----------



## nfsgame (21. Februar 2010)

2-3 SMP2er.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (21. Februar 2010)

JeansOn schrieb:


> Hmpfh
> Das heißt, ich müßte nen smp-Client installieren. Richtig?


Für bigadv braucht man den A2-Core, welchen es nur für Linux und Mac gibt. Wenn du das auf einem Windows-PC machen willst, brauchst du eine Linux-VM.
Mac-VM mit Rebel EFI könnte man auch mal probieren. 

Und ja, du braust den SMP-Client. Und zwar den Linux- oder Mac-SMP.


----------



## herethic (21. Februar 2010)

Ist das Normal das es 3h 50 Minuten dauert bis einen Wu bei SMP2 berechnet wird?


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (21. Februar 2010)

3h 50min sind ein sehr guter Wert. Normal sind ca. 7-10 Stunden. Der i7 ist aber auch eine sehr gute CPU.


----------



## nfsgame (21. Februar 2010)

Ja, immernoch ein Topwert. Ich brauche gerade 9:38min .

Edit: Sry, meine die Frametime *schäm*.


----------



## sentinel1 (21. Februar 2010)

Bei mir dauert ein A3-Core 5,5+ Stunden.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (21. Februar 2010)

Bei einer Mini-WU (40 Punkte) sind 9:38min eher bedenklich. 
Mit einem untertakteten Sempron könnte man das schaffen.


----------



## sentinel1 (21. Februar 2010)

Anbei ne kleine Statistik



Spoiler



WU nach BigAdv Boni

[00:28:15] + Results successfully sent + Number of Units Completed: 30 [February 16]
[06:09:48] + Results successfully sent + Number of Units Completed: 31
[12:07:37] + Results successfully sent + Number of Units Completed: 32
[18:09:43] + Results successfully sent + Number of Units Completed: 33
[23:40:33] + Results successfully sent + Number of Units Completed: 34
[05:31:49] + Results successfully sent + Number of Units Completed: 35 [February 17]
[11:21:40] + Results successfully sent + Number of Units Completed: 36
++[21:54:37] Beginn[11:22:50] Project: 2653 (Run 25, Clone 108, Gen 142) A1: 37 ++
[03:40:37] + Results successfully sent + Number of Units Completed: 38
[09:16:17] + Results successfully sent + number of Units Completed: 39
[15:32:29] + Results successfully sent + Number of Units Completed: 40
Big WU
[16:44:58] Completed 0 out of 250000 steps (0%) [February 18 16:44:18 UTC] 
[03:16:45] Completed 247500 out of 250000 steps  (99%) [February 21 03:16:57 UTC]  

GPU:
[February 16]
[10:51:13] + Number of Units Completed: 151             
[11:44:27] + Number of Units Completed: 152 153 153 154 155 
[21:32:58] + Number of Units Completed: 157 158 159 160         
[February 17]
[00:24:20] + Number of Units Completed: 161 162 162 164 165 166
[07:47:06] + Number of Units Completed: 167 168 169 170
[12:22:31] + Number of Units Completed: 171 172 173 174 175
[23:01:03] + Number of Units Completed: 176 177 178 179 180 181
[February 18]
[00:22:27] + Number of Units Completed: 182
[09:47:33] + Number of Units Completed: 188
[22:28:10] + Number of Units Completed: 198


----------



## nfsgame (21. Februar 2010)

Nett  !


----------



## Stergi (21. Februar 2010)

da bin ich mit meinen SMP's die fast nen tag brauchen ja schlecht dran ^^

ich hab mal mit der Hardwarehochrüstung begonnen, habe mir ne SSD und WIN7 64bit Ultimate bestellt


----------



## Henninges (21. Februar 2010)

ich werde hier auch total ignoriert...


----------



## nfsgame (21. Februar 2010)

Nein, aber zumindest bei mir ist der Grund für eine nicht-Antwort das ich keinen Plan von Schriftarten hab .



Stergi schrieb:


> da bin ich mit meinen SMP's die fast nen tag brauchen ja schlecht dran ^^
> 
> ich hab mal mit der Hardwarehochrüstung begonnen, habe mir ne SSD und WIN7 64bit Ultimate bestellt


Können so schlecht falten  . Wie wärs mit ner GT240 (60€) als Zweitfaltkate  .


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Februar 2010)

Henninges schrieb:


> ich werde hier auch total ignoriert...


 
Nee - das siehst du falsch
Ist bloss leider so, dass ich dir nicht weiter helfen kann - aber hast recht - man(n) könnte ja auch das melden - damit du es wenigstens weisst

@Stergi.. SSD und WIN7 64bit Ultimate ist eine feine Kombo


----------



## Stergi (21. Februar 2010)

nee ich hole mir (planmäßig) ne 400er sobald die bissel günstiger dann auch sind und nen i7 ( mit entspechendem neuen board )

dann werden sich meine eltern erstmal über die stromkosten aufregen und ich werd sie mit ner stromkostenbeteidigung beruhigen  meine mutter hat schon bemerkt dass der stromverbrauch in den letzten 14tagen angestiegen ist 

Henniges mit Zeichensätzen kenne ich mich leider nicht aus, aber ich vermute mal das Publisher soeinen hat 

@ Bumblebee aber sicher doch ^^ erst recht wenn es eine INTEL SSD X25-M Postville G2 80GB ist


----------



## sentinel1 (21. Februar 2010)

@Henninges

ist wohl ne "handscript"

ansonsten hier mal suchen :Linotype Font-Finder - Schriften nach Themen

Bei Works und Co sind auch viele .ttf bei.


----------



## Henninges (21. Februar 2010)

danke @ll... ich sucgh hier schion seit stunden und bin ein wenig gefrustet deswegen...


----------



## Stergi (21. Februar 2010)

kenne ich ^^


----------



## sentinel1 (21. Februar 2010)

ist eher ein 'script' - font

Download Handgeschriebene Schriftarten kostenlos Handgeschriebene Fonts | MyFont.de


----------



## Gast3737 (21. Februar 2010)

freunde..ich lasse mich nicht lumpen und probiere grade den i7 wieder mal auf 4,0 ghz zu bekommen..lass knacken..


----------



## nfsgame (21. Februar 2010)

Jipie! 

Dann mal los .


----------



## Stergi (21. Februar 2010)

gogogo


----------



## sentinel1 (21. Februar 2010)

Dann aber auch nach 10 A3ern die BigWU!


----------



## Argead (21. Februar 2010)

10 A2er würde mehr Punkte bringen


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (21. Februar 2010)

Für A2 braucht man aber eine VM und wenn man Pech hat, kriegt man A1er.


----------



## JeansOn (21. Februar 2010)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Wer einen i7 mit den richtigen Settings (-bigadv) 24/7 falten lässt, kriegt viele Punkte. Ist eigentlich ganz selbstverständlich.



Ah, ja, verstehe. thx @all.
Habe gerade mal was gebuddelt: Die "machine speed" in der zugehörigen Formel bezieht sich auf einen Core i5 und darum seid ihr mit euren i7 auch ganz gut dran, denke ich.


----------



## Argead (21. Februar 2010)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Für A2 braucht man aber eine VM und wenn man Pech hat, kriegt man A1er.



Wenn man danach vorhat Bigadv zu falten, dann braucht man die VM ja sowieso.


----------



## Gast3737 (21. Februar 2010)

vm ist mir zu nervig..habe den windows smp2..der wird nach den 10 wu schon rennen


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Februar 2010)

Jupp - ein core i7 plus SMP2 (a3er) klotzt ganz schön ran


----------



## Muschkote (21. Februar 2010)

Unser Team liefert derzeit eine sehr gute Faltleistung ab! 
Ich muss das mal lobend erwähnen.
Wenn wir weiterhin so stark bleiben, dann werden unsere Verfolger nur noch Staub sehen. 
Ich hab nebenbei auch noch nen "Scheit" aufgelegt und meinen 3 Kerner gegen nen "4+4" kerner getauscht.

Weiter so Leute!


----------



## Gast3737 (21. Februar 2010)

hatte unübertaktet schon 6k. übertaktet hatte ich mal mit zwei vm 11k, denke da komme ich auch mit dem neuen windowsclient hin..


----------



## Schmicki (21. Februar 2010)

Aaaargh!!! 

Mir ist eben eine A3-WU abgeraucht. Nach einem Neustart des SMP2 Klienten konnte er die Arbeit nicht fortsetzen. Mist, 5h Falten für die Katz. Warum nur? Habe den Klienten vorher mit Strg+c beendet. 
Hier mal der Auszug aus der Logdatei. Vielleicht kann einer was damit anfangen:


Spoiler



.
.
.
[18:41:36] Project: 6012 (Run 0, Clone 135, Gen 71)
[18:41:36] 
[18:41:36] Assembly optimizations on if available.
[18:41:36] Entering M.D.
[18:41:42] Using Gromacs checkpoints
[18:41:42] Resuming from checkpoint
[18:41:42] fcSaveRestoreState: I/O failed dir=0, var=015EC8AC, varsize=20
[18:41:42] fcCheckPointResume: failure in call to fcSaveRestoreState() to restore cpt hash.
[18:41:42] fcSaveRestoreState: I/O failed dir=0, var=01EAF6C4, varsize=20
[18:41:42] fcCheckPointResume: failure in call to fcSaveRestoreState() to restore cpt hash.
[18:41:43] fcSaveRestoreState: I/O failed dir=0, var=021AF6C4, varsize=20
[18:41:43] fcCheckPointResume: failure in call to fcSaveRestoreState() to restore cpt hash.
[18:41:43] fcSaveRestoreState: I/O failed dir=0, var=023AF6C4, varsize=20
[18:41:43] fcCheckPointResume: failure in call to fcSaveRestoreState() to restore cpt hash.
[18:41:43] fcSaveRestoreState: I/O failed dir=0, var=020AF6C4, varsize=20
[18:41:43] fcCheckPointResume: failure in call to fcSaveRestoreState() to restore cpt hash.
[18:41:43] fcSaveRestoreState: I/O failed dir=0, var=022AF6C4, varsize=20
[18:41:43] fcCheckPointResume: failure in call to fcSaveRestoreState() to restore cpt hash.
[18:41:43] fcSaveRestoreState: I/O failed dir=0, var=024EF6C4, varsize=20
[18:41:43] fcCheckPointResume: failure in call to fcSaveRestoreState() to restore cpt hash.
[18:41:43] fcSaveRestoreState: I/O failed dir=0, var=01FAF6C4, varsize=20
[18:41:43] fcCheckPointResume: failure in call to fcSaveRestoreState() to restore cpt hash.
[18:42:08] CoreStatus = 3 (3)
[18:42:08] Client-core communications error: ERROR 0x3
[18:42:08] Deleting current work unit & continuing...
[18:42:22] - Preparing to get new work unit...
[18:42:22] Cleaning up work directory
[18:42:22] + Attempting to get work packet
.
.
.


----------



## Fate T.H (21. Februar 2010)

Muschkote schrieb:


> Unser Team liefert derzeit eine sehr gute Faltleistung ab!
> ....
> Wenn wir weiterhin so stark bleiben, dann werden unsere Verfolger nur noch Staub sehen.



Sorry möcht ja nicht die euphorie hier dämpfen bin nun mal realist aber würde das gut nur in anführungszeichen setzen
vor allem dann wenn man es in verbindung bringt mit Teams die staub schlucken sollen.
398 Falter gegen 46 Falter und die gefahr ist noch nicht vorbei wenn also jemand gut ist dann unser Gegner.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (21. Februar 2010)

Wenn man keine VM will, kann man die 10 WUs trotzdem mit A2 voll kriegen. Einfach mal einen Kumpel, der einen Mac hat, fragen. Ein Power Mac dürfte einiges an PPD raushauen.


----------



## michael7738 (21. Februar 2010)

Meine Clients liefern/lieferten grad die letzten WUs ab, die noch in der Warteschleife festhingen weil Server nicht gefunden etc.  Freut mich das es doch noch ne Handvoll Punkte gibt.


----------



## Stergi (21. Februar 2010)

ich habe jetzt in allen 8 GPU clienten 548er WU's muss mal schaun wie lange die brauchen und dann Aufgabenplanung machen und pennen gehen ^^


----------



## Gast3737 (22. Februar 2010)

Schmicki schrieb:


> Aaaargh!!!


ja so ging es mir gestern abend auch..nach den oc experimenten lief die cpu vermeintlich gut stürzte ab und die a1 war bei ca. 70 % hinüber...das hat über 12 h gebraucht..könnte kotzen..heisst für mich ..takt wieder runter auf standart und lieber alles schön gemütlich anstatt was zu kicken..


----------



## steffen0278 (22. Februar 2010)

Hab grade 3x 1888. Der kann erstmal den ganzen Tag durchrödeln. Heute werden die 900.000 Punkte geknackt


----------



## nfsgame (22. Februar 2010)

Jo, mach mal  .

Ich versuch heute auch mal nen bisschen Stoff zu geben .



Muschkote schrieb:


> Unser Team liefert derzeit eine sehr gute Faltleistung ab!
> Ich muss das mal lobend erwähnen.
> Wenn wir weiterhin so stark bleiben, dann werden unsere Verfolger nur noch Staub sehen.
> Ich hab nebenbei auch noch nen "Scheit" aufgelegt und meinen 3 Kerner gegen nen "4+4" kerner getauscht.
> ...


Find ich auch, Weiter So!

Heißt das i7  ?


----------



## Argead (22. Februar 2010)

Diese **** A1 WUs, von sonst 6000 PPD des SMP auf 1749 PPD (bei ner 1920er) runter


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Februar 2010)

Also eigentlich wollte ich euch allen einen dicken  zeigen für den *Spitzeneinsatz* an diesem WE
Der Durchschnitt von letztem Wochenende liegt bei über einer Mio.
Aber Andere sind mir zuvor gekommen

Nichts desto trotz - *weiter so* 



Argead schrieb:


> Diese **** A1 WUs, von sonst 6000 PPD des SMP auf 1749 PPD (bei ner 1920er) runter


 
Da musst auch du durch - wie ich - wie Andere
Diese WU's wollen ja auch gefaltet werden ..

Ich tröste mich damit, dass "früher" *alle* SMP so tiefe ppd hatten - also jede a3 ein Gewinn ist


----------



## Muschkote (22. Februar 2010)

> Heißt das i7  ?


 
Genau das heißt es. 
Allerdings werde ich erstmal keine Big-WUs falten, da mir gestern die erste bei 42% agbeschmirgelt ist. 
Nach nem Rechnerneustart (Grafiktreiber hatte sich zurück gesetzt) konnte er die nicht mehr starten.
Und über *3 Stunden* für den Upload sind auch nicht zu verachten. 
Aber was solls, der geht auch so ganz gut.


----------



## mattinator (22. Februar 2010)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> ja so ging es mir gestern abend auch..nach den oc experimenten lief die cpu vermeintlich gut stürzte ab und die a1 war bei ca. 70 % hinüber...das hat über 12 h gebraucht..könnte kotzen..heisst für mich ..takt wieder runter auf standart und lieber alles schön gemütlich anstatt was zu kicken..



Folding ist der beste Stabilitäts-Test. Ich habe meine OC-Versuche vorsorglich immer nach Ablieferung eines Projektes / beim Start eines neuen gemacht und CPU / GPU im Standalone. Wenn da ein Projekt "abschmiert", bekommst Du es wieder (glaube, innerhalb der ersten 10%). Bei der CPU habe ich auf meiner Konfiguration (s. Signatur) dann doch aufgegeben, die Grafikkarten habe ich so relativ schnell an's Limit bekommen (ohne BSOD oder System-Hänger / -Restart).


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Februar 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Folding ist der beste Stabilitäts-Test. Ich habe meine OC-Versuche vorsorglich immer nach Ablieferung eines Projektes / beim Start eines neuen gemacht


 
Ja, genau so macht man das am besten
Und wie üblich - kleine Schritte und lange "Test"zeit


----------



## sentinel1 (22. Februar 2010)

Bei schmiert die BigWu auch sehr gern bei 42% ab.


----------



## nfsgame (22. Februar 2010)

Mein Q6700 rechnet sich die Seele ausm Leib .


----------



## nichtraucher91 (22. Februar 2010)

Warum dümpelt mein SMP noch mit Core Version 1.90 rum und deiner schon mit 2.15?!

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (22. Februar 2010)

Vielleicht kommt es auf die WU an. Ich habe atm auch 2.15.


----------



## nfsgame (22. Februar 2010)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Warum dümpelt mein SMP noch mit Core Version 1.90 rum und deiner schon mit 2.15?!
> 
> lg
> nichtraucher91


Du hast wohl gerade nen A1 oder A2 am Wickel, da kann der Versionsunterschied herkommen , ich faltete gerade ne A3, jetzt ne A1 .

Edit: Meine 9800GT heizt dafür mit 7500PPD  , nur konnte die davorige 548er wieder nicht abgesand werden .


----------



## Muschkote (22. Februar 2010)

Hm, senden ging bei mir noch aber ich bekomm keine neuen.


----------



## steffen0278 (22. Februar 2010)

Bei mir klappt wieder alles ohne Probleme


----------



## JeansOn (22. Februar 2010)

sentinel1 schrieb:


> Bei schmiert die BigWu auch sehr gern bei 42% ab.



Hat schon mal wer versucht rauszukriegen warum?
Gibt es bei den BigWUs auch sowas als Parameter wie "-vervosity 9"? Sonst mach mal. - Ich frage ja nur mal ganz vorsichtig.

Oder haste Deinen PC ein wenig schneller gemacht?   Es kann ja durchaus mal passieren, daß pro Takt mal ein paar Transistoren im Prozessor verpennen und nicht schalten. Und die entstehenden Rundungsfehler bemerkt dann selbst der Prozessor ^^


----------



## sentinel1 (22. Februar 2010)

Hab memtest 3 Stunden laufen lassen und nix, keine Fehler.

Bei BigWU entweder BSOD oder VMware internal error, werde das ganze mal mit nem richtigen Linux testen.


----------



## JeansOn (22. Februar 2010)

Ich kenne einen, der hat dann nach so 40 Std Probs bekommen.
Prime95 ist alt, aber gut. Ich habs in der Version 25.11 benutzt. Ist aber schon was her, da ich nur sehr konservativ oc mache (ca 20%) und dafür habe ich auch keinen Absturz seit - na, einem 3/4 Jahr. Die Ruhe in dieser Beziehung ist mir viel wert 
Aber ich denke, ihr kennt Prime selber.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (22. Februar 2010)

JeansOn schrieb:


> Oder haste Deinen PC ein wenig schneller gemacht?   Es kann ja durchaus mal passieren, daß pro Takt mal ein paar Transistoren im Prozessor verpennen und nicht schalten. Und die entstehenden Rundungsfehler bemerkt dann selbst der Prozessor ^^


Waargh. Das tut einem ja in der Seele weh  Böse Vorstellung .


----------



## TECRIDER (22. Februar 2010)

Mhhhh, vielleicht sollte ich mich auch mal zu Wort melden. Da ich ja schon seit längerem mit i7 und Xeons big WUs falte mal ein paar Tipps von meiner Seite.
Diese anfänglichen Probs hatte ich anfangs auch zu genüge.
Was die big WUs gar nicht mögen sind zu scharfe Timings! Vor allem 1T würde ich auf jeden Fall empfehlen in 2T zu ändern! Der Wert 1T hat immer wieder zu Problemen bei den big Wus geführt. Unter Prime, Memtest und der ganze andere Krempel hat das alles toll funktioniert. Darauf alleine dürft ihr euch nicht verlassen. Und die anderen 3 Werte setzt ihr auch mind. um den Wert 1 nach oben und den letzten mind. um den Wert 2-3 nach oben dann wirds sicher gehen. 
Diese Timings für den RAM verwende ich 9 9 9 27 T2 im Bios gefixt und damit läufts ohne Probs an allen Rechnern ob mit VM oder natives Linux. Und die RAM Spannung für X58 Boards im Bios ebenfalls auf 1,65V fixen. Und beim zocken habe ich noch keinen Unterschied bemerkt. Mein i7-920 läuft derzeit mit 19x204 und 1,192Vcore. Das Reicht dicke um ordentlich Punkte einzufahren. 4GHz ohne entsprechende Kühlung ist zum bigWu falten für 24/7 einfach zuviel des guten. Das mute ich nicht mal meinen Xeons dauerhaft zu obwohl ich es schon getestet habe und einer der beiden auch recht gut damit gelaufen ist.
Wichtig ist vor allem auch ein spitzen Netzteil für 24/7 damit hatte ich auch so eine Zeitlang meine liebe Not bis ich es an einem der Rechner als Fehlerquelle lokalisiert hatte. Nur durch quertausch habe ich herausgefunden das zeitweise die Spannungsversorgung nach 1 oder 2 Tagen in die Knie gegangen ist um kurz darauf wieder tadellos Stundenlang zu laufen.

Grüße Teci


----------



## JeansOn (22. Februar 2010)

Jo.
Tecrider liegt ganz richtig.

Und das RAM ist noch sensibler als der Prozessor. 

Letzteren übertakte ich konservativ, wie schon gesagt. Beim RAM gehe ich lieber etwas drunter. (Habe halt kein reinrassiges OC-Board) Die Bauteile sind etwas eigen. Bringt ja auch nicht so viel das RAM zu übertakten. 

Ein Bekannter (ohne OC) hat 1066 DDR2 RAM von OCZ, läßt das aber nur auf 800 laufen. 
Warum?
Weils dicht beieinandersteht und sehr heiß wird. Der hatte immer wieder Fehler. Jetzt nicht mehr. Der hat viel mit Kühlern dafür und extra-Vans ausprobiert. Jetzt hat er es auf 800 un gut is.


----------



## sentinel1 (22. Februar 2010)

Ich werde mal die Tipps von Tecrider beherzigen.


----------



## Fate T.H (22. Februar 2010)

TECRIDER schrieb:


> Diese Timings für den RAM verwende ich 9 9 9 27 T2 im Bios gefixt und damit läufts ohne Probs an allen Rechnern ob mit VM oder natives Linux. Und die RAM Spannung für X58 Boards im Bios ebenfalls auf 1,65V fixen.



Hmm dann kann ich mich ja glücklich schätzen ^^
Nutze 7-7-7-18 1T als Timings bei 1,5V und habe keinerlei probleme zu vermelden.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (22. Februar 2010)

Mein RAM (DDR3) braucht 1,9V.


----------



## TECRIDER (22. Februar 2010)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Hmm dann kann ich mich ja glücklich schätzen ^^
> Nutze 7-7-7-18 1T als Timings bei 1,5V und habe keinerlei probleme zu vermelden.


 
Hehe, das freut mich für dich! Das sind zwischenzeitlich meine persönlichen Erfahrungen und sollen nur Empfehlungen sein. Und es hängt mit Sicherheit auch vom verwendeten Speichertyp ab.

Wobei ich die Corsair Dominator mit den 8 8 8 24 verwende. Die laufen unter Windows auch mit 7 7 7 20 darunter habe ich sie noch nicht getestet. Aber für big WUs eben Kritisch.
Aber wie schon gesagt, wenn man mit den Einstellungen etwas nach oben tendiert bekommt man die wenigsten Probs. Und vor allem bei hoch getakteten Systemen erreichst du auf Dauer mehr Stabilität  mit etwas zahmeren Speicher Timings. 
Ich habe 2 ASUS Boards und 1 EVGA Board und auf beiden Typen hatte sich das mit den Timings herauskristallisiert.
Faltest du eigendlich wieder bigwus???


----------



## Fate T.H (22. Februar 2010)

Klar hängt sicherlich auch von dem verbautem Speicher ab wobei ich habe Kingston ValueRam. Maybe einfach nur glück gehabt.
Nein falte derzeit garnicht mehr. Hab die A3 ausprobiert und warte nun noch
auf den ATI-Klient bzw. auf die BigAdv-A3 da ich nicht auf meine Win7 annähmlickeiten verzichten möchte.

Aber selbst dann werd ich nicht mehr soviel machen kein Bock die Stromriesen dick zu füttern


----------



## sentinel1 (22. Februar 2010)

Also wenn es damit nicht klappt, liegt es eher nicht am RAM, oder der RAM ist defekt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JeansOn (22. Februar 2010)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Aber selbst dann werd ich nicht mehr soviel machen kein Bock die Stromriesen dick zu füttern



Da haste recht. Außer, wenns halt Hobby war. Den Mittelweg zu finden, ist nicht einfach. Ich bin darum auch ein bekennender Single-falter. Was noch werden wird, kann ich jetzt noch nicht sagen 
So, haue mich jetzt auf Ohr.


----------



## TECRIDER (23. Februar 2010)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Klar hängt sicherlich auch von dem verbautem Speicher ab wobei ich habe Kingston ValueRam. Maybe einfach nur glück gehabt.
> Nein falte derzeit garnicht mehr. Hab die A3 ausprobiert und warte nun noch
> auf den ATI-Klient bzw. auf die BigAdv-A3 da ich nicht auf meine Win7 annähmlickeiten verzichten möchte.
> 
> Aber selbst dann werd ich nicht mehr soviel machen kein Bock die Stromriesen dick zu füttern


 
Das kann ich sehr gut verstehen!
Was soll ich sagen, bei mir wirds auch nicht für die Ewigkeit sein das ist schon mal sicher. Spätestens wenn das eigene Häusschen kommt, dann wird es entweder komplett eingestellt oder nur noch im kleinen Rahmen betrieben. Und das wird vorraussichtlich noch dieses Jahr sein. Frühjahr oder Sommer. Solange wird mit Volldampf gefahren und danach wird jeder  Cent woanders gebraucht.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (23. Februar 2010)

TECRIDER schrieb:


> Frühjahr oder Sommer. Solange wird mit Volldampf gefahren und danach wird jeder  Cent woanders gebraucht.


... und zweimal umgedreht .

Wenn das Netzteil so entscheidend war, dann interessieren mich die Namen eurer NT, und zu wieviel Prozent die circa belastet sind.


----------



## steffen0278 (23. Februar 2010)

Ich hab ein beQuiet Dark Power P7 650W
Momentaner Verbrauch: 350 Watt


----------



## sentinel1 (23. Februar 2010)

Ich nutze ein Enermax Revolution 85+ 850W
Verbrauch: ??
(bisher läuft die BigWU stabil, hat aber noch nix zu heißen)


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Februar 2010)

XCPUs.com (Gain gegenüber uns) -37,098 (Zeitpunkt wann sie uns überholen) 3.3 Months 

Ihr seid S.P.I.T.Z.*E*. - muss ich noch mehr sagen??


----------



## Fate T.H (23. Februar 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> XCPUs.com (Gain gegenüber uns) -37,098 (Zeitpunkt wann sie uns überholen) 3.3 Months



Hmm was meinste soll ich ihnen diese 37k ausgleichen ist doch nen lustiges Kopf an Kopf rennen dann  ne ne scherz


@Master

Hab nen nicht wirklich gutes NT "Xilence 800W" wie stark belastet keine ahnung.


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Februar 2010)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Hmm was meinste soll ich ihnen diese 37k ausgleichen


 
 joo - mach mal hinne 

Nun, wenn das klappt mit Wochenende *mysteriös guck* dann *wird* sich der Gain uns gegenüber noch weiter reduzieren 


@Master's Netzteilfrage

Wenn man so viele Rechner hat (und entsprechend viele NT's) dann verliert man(n) etwas die Übersicht - trotzdem mal was mir grad so spontan einfällt
Die Nennleistung bewegt sich zwischen 600 und 850 Watt
Die Belastung *schätze* ich auf ca. 60-80%
Was die Hersteller anbelangt sind es

- NoName (600Watt)
- Thermaltake Toughpower (750Watt)
- LC-Power Arkangel (850Watt)
- Xigmatek No Rules Power NRP-MC851 (850Watt)
- be quiet! Dark Power Pro P7 (850Watt)

Dies sind nicht alle - aber die meisten meiner Power-suppy's


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (23. Februar 2010)

Mein SMP hat gerade wieder eine A1-WU geholt und wieder konnte er die WU nicht starten. Nachdem ich den work-Ordner und diverse Dateien gelöscht habe, kam eine A3-WU und es funktionierte wieder alles.
A3-WUs konnten bei mir bisher immer fehlerfrei starten.
A1-WUs konnten noch nie starten. (Früher ging es, aber das war eine ganz andere Windows- und F@H-Installation, vor Urzeiten. Seitdem ich diesen Client installiert habe, geht es nicht. Zum Glück hatte ich diesen Fall bis jetzt nur 2x.)

Eigentlich lösche ich nicht gern WUs. Aber wenn es gar nicht anders geht, muss das sein.
Wenigstens kriege ich mit der Lösch-Taktik mehr Punkte und die nötigen 80% werden sowieso weit übertroffen. Aber wenn es keine technischen Probleme gäbe, würde ich auch die A1er falten.

In meinem System scheint es irgendeinen Fehler zu geben, sodass ich keine A1-WUs starten kann.


----------



## mattinator (23. Februar 2010)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Mein SMP hat gerade wieder eine A1-WU geholt und wieder konnte er die WU nicht starten. Nachdem ich den work-Ordner und diverse Dateien gelöscht habe, kam eine A3-WU und es funktionierte wieder alles.
> A3-WUs konnten bei mir bisher immer fehlerfrei starten.
> A1-WUs konnten noch nie starten. (Früher ging es, aber das war eine ganz andere Windows- und F@H-Installation, vor Urzeiten. Seitdem ich diesen Client installiert habe, geht es nicht. Zum Glück hatte ich diesen Fall bis jetzt nur 2x.)
> 
> ...



Hast Du mal die FahCore_a1.exe im Client-Verzeichnis gelöscht, evtl. hat die "einen weg" ? Wird ja neu heruntergeladen, wenn sie nicht da ist.


----------



## JeansOn (23. Februar 2010)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> ...
> 
> In meinem System scheint es irgendeinen Fehler zu geben, sodass ich keine A1-WUs starten kann.



Entweder versuchen, was Matti sagt (Rein gefühlsmäßig: Aber zwischen den WUs, wenn es geht)

Oder im englische foldingforum. --> *Ihr könnt doch Englisch?* ^^

Die sind echt bemüht. Vllt bekommt man da auch performante Tipps?


----------



## Empirelord (23. Februar 2010)

Ich bin hier wahrscheinlich der Jünste, wenn auch nicht der kleinste und selbst Ich kann genug Englisch um Foreneinträge zu lesen.(Weiß, dass das nett böse gemeint war, nur die Fettschreibung wirkt dann provokant.)

Ich habe jetzt meine CeBit Karte erhalten(per Post), und sehe ganz schockiert, dass da ab 16 draufsteht?

Ich würde bei den A1 WUs vielleicht auch auf defektes Deino oder rerunnen der install.bat tippen, da der A3 das meines Wissens nicht mehr unbedingt braucht oder?


----------



## JeansOn (23. Februar 2010)

Empirelord schrieb:


> Ich bin hier wahrscheinlich der Jünste, wenn auch nicht der kleinste und selbst Ich kann genug Englisch um Foreneinträge zu lesen.(Weiß, dass das nett böse gemeint war, nur die Fettschreibung wirkt dann provokant.)
> ...



Etwas provokant wirken darf das ruhig. Böse gemeint? Niemals 

Ich konnte mir das deshalb leisten, weil Ihr hier eigentlich ausnahmslos sehr gut schreibt. Auch grammatikalisch. Habe da in anderen Foren echt andere Erlebnisse gehabt.

Wahrscheinlich könnt Ihr überwiegend auch noch Latein


----------



## Vision-Modding (23. Februar 2010)

Empirelord schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt meine CeBit Karte erhalten(per Post), und sehe ganz schockiert, dass da ab 16 draufsteht?



? Entweder bist du darüber schockiert oder du bist keine 16 ? Guckt eh keiner  aber in der Xtreme Master gedöns Halle brauchst du ein Perso


----------



## JeansOn (23. Februar 2010)

Empirelord schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ich habe jetzt meine CeBit Karte erhalten(per Post), und sehe ganz schockiert, dass da ab 16 draufsteht?
> ...



Nicht daß man u-16 umsonst reinkommt 

(Ich konnte es mir gerade nicht verkneiffen und bitte auch direkt um Entschuldigung ... Freundschaft!)

Ähm - Ich glaube, ich hatte in einem Post von nfs gelesen, daß der bei Intel reinwollte, war zu dem Zeitpunkt aber noch keine 16. Mach Dir also keine Sorgen, rein kommste.  - Ah, das war in seinem blog glaub ich.


----------



## nfsgame (23. Februar 2010)

Jap war im Blog . 

Es steht drauf das man unter 16 nicht reinkommt wenn kein Erziehungsberechtigter dabei ist. Ich glaube nen paar über 18 sind dabei, ich denke mal das die dich dann unter ihre Fittiche nehmen wenns Probleme geben sollte, oder?


----------



## JeansOn (23. Februar 2010)

TECRIDER schrieb:


> Das kann ich sehr gut verstehen!
> Was soll ich sagen, bei mir wirds auch nicht für die Ewigkeit sein das ist schon mal sicher. Spätestens wenn das eigene Häusschen kommt, dann wird es entweder komplett eingestellt oder nur noch im kleinen Rahmen betrieben. Und das wird vorraussichtlich noch dieses Jahr sein. Frühjahr oder Sommer. Solange wird mit Volldampf gefahren und danach wird jeder  Cent woanders gebraucht.



Ein dezenter Hinweis, daß wir Verstärkung brauchen. 

Die (neuen) Leute irgendwie mit Verweis auf Sinn und Zweck und natürlich auf unser Forum zwecks Starterhilfe beim Ehrgeiz packen. 
Gamerforen? 
Die haben starke Rechner.


----------



## Vision-Modding (23. Februar 2010)

JeansOn schrieb:


> Ein dezenter Hinweis, daß wir Verstärkung brauchen.
> 
> Die (neuen) Leute irgendwie mit Verweis auf Sinn und Zweck und natürlich auf unser Forum zwecks Starterhilfe beim Ehrgeiz packen.
> Gamerforen?
> Die haben starke Rechner.



Ja haben aber meist kein Bock  zumindest nich die , die ich kenne denen ist die Stromrechnung zwar so wichtig wie das Toilettenpapier aber haben keine Lust 1% Perfomance zu verlieren wärend des surfens oder zockens -.-*


----------



## sentinel1 (23. Februar 2010)

Also mit nem I7 surft mann quasi genauso schnell.


----------



## weizenleiche (23. Februar 2010)

Also irgendwie wird meine Sig immernoch nicht angezeigt und ich bin immernoch nicht in der Datenbank O.o


----------



## Argead (23. Februar 2010)

Ich glaub du wirst erst ab den top 2000 angezeigt, brauchst also ungefähr 18500 Punkte.


----------



## weizenleiche (23. Februar 2010)

Wieviel WU's sind das


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (23. Februar 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Hast Du mal die FahCore_a1.exe im Client-Verzeichnis gelöscht, evtl. hat die "einen weg" ? Wird ja neu heruntergeladen, wenn sie nicht da ist.


F@H hat die FahCore_a1.exe automatisch mehrmals nacheinander neu heruntergeladen, es half nichts.

Das mit der install.bat könnte ich mal versuchen. Aber es kommen ja sowieso fast nur A3er.


----------



## euMelBeumel (23. Februar 2010)

hiho Leute, hatte schonmal geschaut aber bisher nix gefunden, weiß auch nicht obs hier schon wer gefragt hat - aber kann mir wer sagen wieviel Punkte die Projekte mit b4 Core bringen (10008 z.B.)? Die bekomme ich nämlich z.Z. nur noch^^


----------



## Perseus88 (23. Februar 2010)

http://http://hardfolding.com/fh_stats/index.php?pz=120&tnum=70335&page=2&stype=rank&al=alive   Gelistet bist du ab der wersten wu.


----------



## mattinator (23. Februar 2010)

euMelBeumel schrieb:


> hiho Leute, hatte schonmal geschaut aber bisher nix gefunden, weiß auch nicht obs hier schon wer gefragt hat - aber kann mir wer sagen wieviel Punkte die Projekte mit b4 Core bringen (10008 z.B.)? Die bekomme ich nämlich z.Z. nur noch^^



Hatte ich noch nicht, die 10101 - 10105 bringen 548 Punkte.


----------



## Stergi (23. Februar 2010)

waa es gibt keine neue arbeit für miene gpu clienten -.- können net auf die server connecten -.- nja bin mal pennen gute nacht


----------



## euMelBeumel (23. Februar 2010)

ah ok danke, dann wirds bei der wohl auch so sein


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Februar 2010)

Also erstens:

 XCPUs.com (Gain gegenüber uns) -18,739 (Zeitpunkt wann sie uns überholen) *6.5 Months *

Sind wir gut oder sind wir gut 

Zweitens:



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> ... wieviel Punkte die Projekte mit b4 Core bringen (10008 z.B.)? Die bekomme ich nämlich z.Z. nur noch^^


 
Sicher doch 124.85 Points bei 4.54 Tage "erster" deadline und 34.05 finale deadline

Nachtrag:


AirKnight schrieb:


> Also irgendwie wird meine Sig immer noch nicht angezeigt und ich bin immer noch nicht in der Datenbank O.o


 
*Wieviel* hast du denn bisher gefaltet?? Es gibt dich tatsächlich (immer) noch nicht beim Team 70335


----------



## weizenleiche (24. Februar 2010)

Vorgestern hatte ich fast (!) 100%, da kam aber irgendwie ein Update rein und jetzt ist er gerade bei 6%


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Februar 2010)

Also bisher *noch keine fertige Einheit* abgeliefert (echt??) - nun das wäre dann die Erklärung dafür


----------



## nfsgame (24. Februar 2010)

@AirKnight: Guck mal was in deinem Client für ein Username steht und suche nach dem bei EOC .


----------



## weizenleiche (24. Februar 2010)

tja, dann muss ich mich wohl jetzt ranhalten 

EOC find ich nicht O.o


----------



## Fate T.H (24. Februar 2010)

EOC = folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## weizenleiche (24. Februar 2010)

steht da nirgends O.o


----------



## nfsgame (24. Februar 2010)

Im Log-File MUSS es stehen .


----------



## JeansOn (24. Februar 2010)

@AirKnight

Klar, in Deinem Log steht der Username drin. nfs will wissen, ob der richtig eingetragen ist.

Im dem Verzeichnis (VZ), in dem Dein Client installiert ist, da gibt es die Datei "FAHlog" als Textdokument also "FAHlog.txt" 

Mach die mit einem Editor auf und in den ersten Zeilen findest Du den Usernamen "-User name: Airknight (Team 70335)" wenn alles richtig ist.

Wenn Du keinen Plan hast, wo das VZ zu suchen ist, dann sagst Du im Explorer "Strg+F" und dann geht es intuitiv weiter 

Du schaffst das schon.

Mit den "fast-100%" ist Pech, aber ich glaube, die meisten hier haben schon WUs aus einem blöden Grund verloren.


----------



## mattinator (24. Februar 2010)

JeansOn schrieb:


> Mit den "fast-100%" ist Pech, aber ich glaube, die meisten hier haben schon WUs aus einem blöden Grund verloren.



Oh ja. Meine Frau wollte neulich unserem Jungen (der schon im verschlossenem Zimmer schlief) Fernseher und Licht ausschalten. Allerdings hat sie die falsche Sicherung erwischt. BigWU's habe ich zwar mit meinem Prozzi nicht, aber 'ne fast fertige A3 verloren "schmerzt" auch.


----------



## nfsgame (24. Februar 2010)

Das ist natürlich ärgerlich...

HAbt ihr keine Beschriftungen an den Sicherungen?


----------



## Azrael_SEt (24. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

werd in nächster Zeit auch mal wieder ein wenig falten 

Hatte grad ein paar Probleme mit meinem ION-HTPC, aber nun läuft alles!
(Niemals versuchen F@H per Remote zu starten und dann auch noch wenn die Firewall blockt und die Graka im Remote ausgeschlatet ist ......)

Danke nochmal an NFSgame für seine Hilfe!


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (24. Februar 2010)

Man schaltet Sicherungen normalerweise auch nicht aus. Schon gar nicht für so Sachen wie TV ausschalten, mit der Begründung, dass der schon lang genug lief.


----------



## weizenleiche (24. Februar 2010)

JeansOn schrieb:


> @AirKnight
> 
> Klar, in Deinem Log steht der Username drin. nfs will wissen, ob der richtig eingetragen ist.
> 
> ...



Jop, so stehts drin.


----------



## JeansOn (24. Februar 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Oh ja. Meine Frau wollte neulich unserem Jungen (der schon im verschlossenem Zimmer schlief) Fernseher und Licht ausschalten. Allerdings hat sie die falsche Sicherung erwischt. BigWU's habe ich zwar mit meinem Prozzi nicht, aber 'ne fast fertige A3 verloren "schmerzt" auch.



Wie Du siehst, gibt es hier gute Ratschläge auch fürs Leben ^^
Ja, wer den Schaden hat...

Wir haben unseren Kids noch was vorgelesen oder ne Geschichte erzählt. Dann wurde halt das Licht ausgemacht, weil ja alle Kinder schlafen  Klar, hatten die immer noch nen Sonderwunsch. Aber es war immer klar, wann nichts mehr geht. Habe auch manchmal die Tagesschau verpaßt. Jedes Kid ist anders. Aber dafür sind wir Eltern, ne? Und dann später nochmal ins Zimmer reingehen ist nicht dramatisch. Je nachdem, drehn die sich rum und schlafen weiter. ... 
OK - ein Abend füllendes Thema 


@jever
mattis Frau hat es nur gut gemeint.

@Azrael_SEt
interessant. Gib mal was zum Lesen rein  ppd , Zeit für ein Prozent und so


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (24. Februar 2010)

JeansOn schrieb:


> @jever
> mattis Frau hat es nur gut gemeint.


Klar. Aber heutzutage machen Geräte wie Fernseher gerne mal ein Firmware-Update und einfach so ausschalten kann negative Folgen haben.


----------



## Stergi (24. Februar 2010)

ja genau  wenn meine eltern es machen würde würd ich nen anfall bekommen  ich würde meine Ader mit an die Sicherung vom Wohnzimmer hängen  oder besser vom gefrierschrank


----------



## The Master of MORARE (24. Februar 2010)

Kommt mir ja alles sehr bekannt vor .

Vater:"Morare... essen!"
Morare:"Gleeeiiiich!"
Vater:"Jetzt!"
Morare:"Nagut -.-'."
Chronos:".........10 Minuten..."
Vater:"1....,2,..."
*Morare stürmt die Treppe Runter*
Vater:"*Klick*!"


----------



## nichtraucher91 (24. Februar 2010)

ich lobe mir grade mein Lappy 
*Ganz schnell mit Lappy weg renn* 

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## Stergi (24. Februar 2010)

wie was für ein klick? die sicherung? dann sach deinem Dad mal dass ein LS nicht zum normalen schalten vorgesehen ist  sondern nur zum sichern


----------



## JeansOn (24. Februar 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Kommt mir ja alles sehr bekannt vor .
> 
> Vater:"Morare... essen!"
> Morare:"Gleeeiiiich!"
> ...



Na, dann freu Dich mal aufs Militär  ... da gibt es Menschenrechte.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (24. Februar 2010)

Ich richte gerade jemandem F@H SMP ein. Ein Windows-PW hat er aber nicht. D.h. es geht kein MPI, er muss A1-WUs zwangsläufig löschen. Es wäre schön, wenn ein Programm/Skript diese Arbeit erledigen könnte, dann müsste man das nicht manuell machen. So muss ich ihm erklären, welche Dateien man da löschen muss und er hat den Ärger.
Edit: Man kann ja dafür eine bat-Datei schreiben. Dazu noch eine Desktop-Verknüpfung und sobald eine A1er kommt F@H zu und zack! weg. Aber immer noch manuell. 

Stanford sollte A1-WUs nur an SMP-Clients ohne -advmethods verteilen. Davon gibt es sicher noch genug. Die Clients mit -advmethods mit A1ern vollstopfen ist unnötig.


----------



## mattinator (24. Februar 2010)

JeansOn schrieb:


> Wie Du siehst, gibt es hier gute Ratschläge auch fürs Leben ^^
> Ja, wer den Schaden hat...
> 
> Wir haben unseren Kids noch was vorgelesen oder ne Geschichte erzählt. Dann wurde halt das Licht ausgemacht, weil ja alle Kinder schlafen  Klar, hatten die immer noch nen Sonderwunsch. Aber es war immer klar, wann nichts mehr geht. Habe auch manchmal die Tagesschau verpaßt. Jedes Kid ist anders. Aber dafür sind wir Eltern, ne? Und dann später nochmal ins Zimmer reingehen ist nicht dramatisch. Je nachdem, drehn die sich rum und schlafen weiter. ...
> ...



Um Gottes Willen, da habe ich ja was angeleiert ...


ja, meine Frau hat es nur gut gemeint, damit unser "Kleiner" ruhiger schlafen kann
beschriftet sind die Sicherungen schon, allerdings nur ein paar (und nur für "Insider"), die Übersicht liegt irgendwo in der Schublade
der Fernseher (Röhre) hat damit kein Problem
sieh mal hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...rage-2010-wie-alt-seid-ihr-2.html#post1498269, weiß zwar nicht wie alt Du schon bist, aber unser "Kleiner" wir dieses Jahr auch schon zwanzig; keine so gute Idee, Ihm noch etwas vorlesen zu wollen
Außerdem ist es nicht tragisch, konnte schon noch drüber lachen, weil auch andere Geräte (Telefon etc.) recht komische Geräusche machten (tütelüt).


----------



## Gast3737 (24. Februar 2010)

ich kann es kaum glauben der Windowssmp ist schneller als Linuxvm..mache grade 13k ppd!

Wenn ich allerdings noch den GPU2 für ATI nebenbei laufen lasse habe ich nur 7,8k ppd. Das ist schlecht und verbraucht mehr Strom..ergo nur SMP falten lassen


----------



## TECRIDER (24. Februar 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Kommt mir ja alles sehr bekannt vor .
> 
> Vater:"Morare... essen!"
> Morare:"Gleeeiiiich!"
> ...


 

Oh Oh!  
Hey, ich hatte heute echt nicht viel zum lachen. Aber das hier entschädigt mich heute wieder für diesen Tag! Danke!


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (24. Februar 2010)

Ohne MPI ging gar nichts, F@H hat den Start verweigert, obwohl man für die A3er eigentlich kein MPI braucht.
Jetzt hat er sich ein Windows-PW gemacht.

Leider will er nicht so viel falten, wegen Stromverbrauch.


----------



## Argead (24. Februar 2010)

Jap, FAH startet MPI mit, auch wenn der a3er es nicht braucht.

Da ich FAH auf F:\ liegen haben muss ich bei jedem start von Fah mein pw eingeben.
Naja hoffen wir das a1 bald ausläuft und ein client ohne MPI kommt


----------



## The Master of MORARE (24. Februar 2010)

TECRIDER schrieb:


> Oh Oh!
> Hey, ich hatte heute echt nicht viel zum lachen. Aber das hier entschädigt mich heute wieder für diesen Tag! Danke!


Naja, dann rück ich auch mal damit heraus, dass die WU dann alle putt sind -.-'.


----------



## TECRIDER (24. Februar 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Naja, dann rück ich auch mal damit heraus, dass die WU dann alle putt sind -.-'.


 
Ehrlich, das habe ich mir fast schon gedacht


----------



## michael7738 (24. Februar 2010)

Wofür werden eigentlich die vielen Checkpoints geschrieben wenn die WU doch dann eh hinüber ist? Vor drei Tagen ist mir auch das Laptop abgeschmiert und F@H hat einfach wieder beim "initial work packet", sprich bei 0% angefangen.

Morare: LoL! Kann mir das richtig gut vorstellen.


----------



## weizenleiche (24. Februar 2010)

HuHa mein Folding@home Shirt kam heute, passt wie angegossen


----------



## Stergi (24. Februar 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Um Gottes Willen, da habe ich ja was angeleiert ...
> 
> 
> ja, meine Frau hat es nur gut gemeint, damit unser "Kleiner" ruhiger schlafen kann
> ...



dann würdet ihr mir ja auch den strom ausschalten wenn ich schlafe oO gerade nachts rechnet doch mein pc am meisten für stanford 

@Airknight woher gibs die noch gleich?


----------



## weizenleiche (24. Februar 2010)

3dsupply.de!
Super schnelle Lieferung per Bankeinzug und sogar der Benutzername drauf, einfach nur top


----------



## Stergi (24. Februar 2010)

ok bei übernächster gelegenheit


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (24. Februar 2010)

Ich würde mir jetzt gern ein Shirt bestellen, damit ich zur Cebit eins hätte, aber ich muss jetzt sparen.


----------



## Gast3737 (25. Februar 2010)

hey kacke..warum bekomme ich keine Bonuspunkte von Stanford..habe passkey und alles soweit eingestellt..meine 10 Wu habe ich auch fertig..oder muss ich erst 10 A1/A2 rechnen bevor ich auf -advmethods umstellen kann?


----------



## The Master of MORARE (25. Februar 2010)

Hm, manche reden von 10 a1 und a2, andere von a2 und a3 O.o. Komisch wärs allemal wenn a3 nicht zählen sollte.
Sind 80% der WUs denn wieder in Stanford angekommen?


----------



## Schmicki (25. Februar 2010)

Die A3 WUs zählen auf jeden Fall. Habe ab/bei der 10. A3 WU (mit Passwort) die Bonuspunkte bekommen.


----------



## klefreak (25. Februar 2010)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> hey kacke..warum bekomme ich keine Bonuspunkte von Stanford..habe passkey und alles soweit eingestellt..meine 10 Wu habe ich auch fertig..oder muss ich erst 10 A1/A2 rechnen bevor ich auf -advmethods umstellen kann?




die A1 zählen leider nicht ...

mfg


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (25. Februar 2010)

Schmicki schrieb:


> Die A3 WUs zählen auf jeden Fall. Habe ab/bei der 10. A3 WU (mit Passwort) die Bonuspunkte bekommen.


/sign
Ich habe meine 10 WUs auch einzig und allein mit A3 voll gemacht. Ohne die Bonuspunkte hätte ich nicht so viele Punkte. Daran merkt man, dass ich den Bonus kriege.


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Februar 2010)

Da entweicht meinen Lippen ein spontanes

*HOLLA DIE WALDFEH*

*==>* XCPUs.com (Gain gegenüber uns) -4,689  (Zeitpunkt wann sie uns überholen) *2.1 Years* *<==*


----------



## Fate T.H (25. Februar 2010)

Nicht schlecht jungs 

Nur so mal zur info was manche da an Geld reinbuttern ^^

Von XCPU deren Top Folder Leganfuh nutzt derzeit anscheinend 16 Core i7 920 @ 4GHz Maschinen, alle dediziert. 

Nach nem bischen stöbern dort im Forum hab ich nen Posting gefunden vom 20.1.10 wo es nur 12 waren.
Und laut aktueller Signatur sind es nun halt 16. Bin gespannt wie der weitermacht.


----------



## Azrael_SEt (25. Februar 2010)

Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit Remotegesteuerten Faltknechten gemacht?
Hab hier nen kleinen HTPC, der will partu den GPU-Clienten nicht per Remote ausführen (starten tut er, aber es kommt immer unstable machine). Wenn ich den Clienten normal starte, dann geht alles super, sobald ich dann aber per Remote zugreife = FEHLER 

Werd echt langsam wütend, kann doch nicht sein. 
Kann es sein das Windoof die Graka per Remote ausschaltet?
(Bildschirm ist angeschlossen, nur steht der PC nen Raum weiter und ich will nicht wegen jedem Ding rüber laufen müssen.)

Was ist eigentlich der Unterscheid zwischen dem CPU und dem SMP-Clienten?

Brauch ich dieses -advm.... irgenwas Flag? Oder macht das keinen Sinn, wenn der Rechner (2. Rechner) nur 8 Stunden am Tag faltet?

Danke schonmal für eure kompetente (hoff ich jetzt einfach mal  ) Hilfe


----------



## Fate T.H (25. Februar 2010)

Azrael_SEt schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich der Unterscheid zwischen dem CPU und dem SMP-Clienten?



Gibt kein den der SMP ist für die CPU.
Hier wird nur unterschieden zwischen Single Klient (1-Kern) und SMP (x Kerne) Klient also.


----------



## Azrael_SEt (25. Februar 2010)

Das erklärt einiges! Hatte wohl bisher den Single-Clienten am laufen, werd ich naher mal nach schauen.


----------



## Gast3737 (25. Februar 2010)

Raäga na rööög..da falt mir doch einer ein Protein..meine ersten Bonuspunkte habe ich bekommen..kann es garnicht glauben das man mit 130 Watt 14.000 ppd machen kann!


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Februar 2010)

Azrael_SEt schrieb:


> Das erklärt einiges! Hatte wohl bisher den Single-Clienten am laufen, werd ich naher mal nach schauen.


 
Ja schau nach
Der Compi muss zu 100% ausgelastet sein - ansonsten ist es nur eine SINGLE

Wenn du den Clienten startest *muss* bei der SMP am Anfang stehen, dass er deine 4 Cores sieht

Ausserdem findest du (wenn SMP) im Taskmanager die 4 (gleichen) Prozesse


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (25. Februar 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ausserdem findest du (wenn SMP) im Taskmanager die 4 (gleichen) Prozesse


So ist das beim A1, weil MPI die Arbeit auf 4 verschiedene Prozesse aufteilt. Beim A3 hast du nur einen Prozess, dieser hat aber 4 Threads.
Mein Taskmanager zeigt nur 1x FahCore_a3.exe *32 an. Trotzdem 100% CPU-Auslastung und Frametimes, wie man sie nur im Multicore-Betrieb erreichen kann.


----------



## Azrael_SEt (25. Februar 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Um Gottes Willen, da habe ich ja was angeleiert ...
> 
> 
> ja, meine Frau hat es nur gut gemeint, damit unser "Kleiner" ruhiger schlafen kann
> ...


 
Zur Zeit sagt er mir 9500 PPD, aber ich habe grade feststellen müssen, dass ich nur den Singlecore-Clienten laufen hatte, also sollte der CPU noch was mehr machen können (die Graka alleine macht ja schon 8500 PPD  )

Werd den Rechner naher mal richtig einrichten und über Nacht laufen lassen, dann werd ich morgen mal nen paar Ergebnisse liefern können.
Nur muss ich dann heute mal im Gästezimmer schlafen  oder der PC muss dahin wandern... dann doch lieber ich, das is einfacher 

Mit dem ION steh ich noch auf Kriegsfuß, der will partu nicht per Remote falten auf der GPU und den Single hat ich auch da am laufen 

(Ich will den Screensaver wiederhaben. Das mit dem Idle falten will irgendwie nicht so richtig klappen, gibts da nen Trick?)


----------



## nfsgame (25. Februar 2010)

Wow! Ich hab gerade gedacht ich guck nicht recht als ich die Teamstats anguckte  !
Leider bekomm ich nachdem gestern alles super gelaufen ist WU-mäßig nur ne A1-SMP-WU. Naja muss man durch .


Hat jetzt eigendlich schonmal jemand gemessen was sein i7 beim Falten so verpulvert an Watt?


----------



## steffen0278 (25. Februar 2010)

Dann aber mal Jubel. XCPU.COM faltet ca 10.000 Punkte weniger Avr. als wir. Sie tauchen nicht mehr als Gegner auf.

924,081 (wir) zu 916,519 (XCPU.COM)

EDIT: ob das an meiner 8800GTS liegt????


----------



## Argead (25. Februar 2010)

Vielleicht hilfts dem Ion ja wenn du den Client mit einem "-local" flag startest. 

Das ist jetzt nur eine Vermutung, aber ausprobieren kann ja nicht starten.


----------



## Gast3737 (25. Februar 2010)

vermute mein i7 nimmt schon seine 130w mit dem Rest dazu dann insgesamt ca. 220w..


----------



## Azrael_SEt (25. Februar 2010)

Das mit de m-local hat NFS mir auch schon geraten, damit geht es erstmal überhaupt, aber per Remote trotzdem keine Chance.....

Wenn nicht dann nicht.... aber so leicht geb ich nicht auf. Werds heute nochmal versuchen, wenn nicht dann am Wochenende.

Ich hab hier noch 21 Server im Keller stehen, ob ich die mal anwerfen sollte?  
(Scheiß auf die Stromrechnung, dass wird anteilig auf alle Mieter verteilt  )


----------



## steffen0278 (25. Februar 2010)

Hatte ich auch schon vor. Die Dosen zu den Kellern sind alle von außen . Und da ich n guten Elektriker bin, aber leider sind die Löcher zu dünn. Da passen nur 3x1,5 qmm durch. Und noch ein zu bohren, dafür müßten mal alle raus sein.


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Februar 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Hat jetzt eigendlich schonmal jemand gemessen was sein i7 beim Falten so verpulvert an Watt?


 
Ich *meine*, dass mir das angezeigt wird - ich gucke mal (am WE)


----------



## nfsgame (25. Februar 2010)

OK, danke. 

Da war doch noch was , achso: Gut gemacht! Wir haben XCPUs.com (fürs erste) abgehängt !


----------



## The Master of MORARE (25. Februar 2010)

Azrael_SEt schrieb:


> Ich hab hier noch 21 Server im Keller stehen, ob ich die mal anwerfen sollte?
> (Scheiß auf die Stromrechnung, dass wird anteilig auf alle Mieter verteilt  )



21 materiell existente Server oder bloß ein Riesenklotz mit VMs?


----------



## steffen0278 (25. Februar 2010)

Bei ihm wird doch wohl nicht sowas im Keller stehen, wie bei Atlasfolder?
Dann ist es ja fast schon stäflich (gibts das Wort überhaupt) das du den nicht mal ab und zu für ein oder zwei Tage anschmeist


----------



## The Master of MORARE (25. Februar 2010)

steffen0278 schrieb:


> Dann ist es ja fast schon stäflich (gibts das Wort überhaupt) das du den nicht mal ab und zu für ein oder zwei Tage anschmeist


Also mir ist das nicht geläufig. Etymologie bitte .


----------



## steffen0278 (25. Februar 2010)

Bedeutet quasi: strafbar.


----------



## herethic (25. Februar 2010)

Wo kann ich sehen wie gut ich bin?
Also Punkte,Wu's,Ranglistenplatzposition


----------



## The Master of MORARE (25. Februar 2010)

steffen0278 schrieb:


> Bedeutet quasi: strafbar.


Aaah, das "r" erklärt so einiges .



thrian schrieb:


> Wo kann ich sehen wie gut ich bin?
> Also Punkte,Wu's,Ranglistenplatzposition


Gut bist du schon weil du faltest.
Ansonsten beispielweise bei EOC oder Kakao.


----------



## mattinator (25. Februar 2010)

Azrael_SEt schrieb:


> Das mit de m-local hat NFS mir auch schon geraten, damit geht es erstmal überhaupt, aber per Remote trotzdem keine Chance.....



Welches Windows hast Du und wie gehst Du Remote auf den Rechner ? Mein Rechner hier zu Hause (Windows XP) läuft auch den ganzen Tag. Da ich in 'ner IT-Fa. am PC arbeite, habe ich mir zur Kontrolle den TeamViewer als Dienst installiert (Whitelist). Hatte bisher damit noch keine Probleme.
Was ich mal bei der Nutzung des TeamViewers zum Notebook meiner Frau mit Windows 7 (neenee, keine Kontrolle , Hotline) festgestellt habe: Windows 7 bringt eine Warnung beim Umschalten in die geringere Auflösung. Ich vermute, dass bei Verwendung von Aero ein Wechsel des Grafik-Modes zu 2D erzwungen wird, was mit dem 3D-Modus des GPU-Clients kollidiert.


----------



## Henninges (25. Februar 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Also mir ist das nicht geläufig. Etymologie bitte .


 
*sträf·lich* 
_Adj._ *sträf·lich* verantwortungslos; so, dass man es eigentlich bestrafen müsste...

quelle : thefreedictionary.com


----------



## weizenleiche (25. Februar 2010)

Langsam wirds nervig ... einen WU hab ich schon durch und der andere steht bei 36%, irgendwie zeigt er immernoch ncihts an


----------



## Fate T.H (25. Februar 2010)

mal abwarten du stehst zumindest schonmal bei Stanford in der Liste.

AirKnight 	
Last updated: Thu Feb 25 09:00:03 PST 2010 
Thu Feb 25 17:00:03 UTC 2010 

Date of last work unit	2010-02-25 07:04:16


----------



## weizenleiche (25. Februar 2010)

Ich hab Stats !!! ICH HAB STATS !!! WOHEEYY


----------



## michael7738 (25. Februar 2010)

Ich bekomme momentan nur noch Amber WUs (FahCore_82). Die WUs sind zwar schnell weg aber irgendwo kommt mit 48 Punkten in 2 Stunden auch nicht wirklich viel bei rum..


----------



## Gast3737 (25. Februar 2010)

AirKnight Gratulation zu den ersten Punkten und Willkommen im Team..

@Michael ..du ich habe meine allerersten 2500 pt nur mit einem Athlon XP 3000+ gemacht..eine Wu mit 128 pt hat ca. 3,5 Tage gedauert...


----------



## michael7738 (25. Februar 2010)

> @Michael ..du ich habe meine allerersten 2500 pt nur mit einem Athlon XP 3000+ gemacht..eine Wu mit 128 pt hat ca. 3,5 Tage gedauert...


Mein Schlepptop, was eigentlich bisher am längsten faltet, hat nen Athlon64 3000+ drinne, bei Gromacs Core mit 300-400 Punkten rackert die Kiste auch ne Weile.


----------



## steffen0278 (25. Februar 2010)

So Jungs, mein gesetztes Limit ist erreicht. Die 8800GTS ist ausgebaut und ich werde erst im April aktiv weiter falten. Solange wird mich mein Laptop mit ca 1500PPD vertreten.


----------



## Gast3737 (25. Februar 2010)

bis dahin habe ich dich etwas eingeholt..

bei mir nächster Schritt: von 3,4 ghz mit Multi 17 auf 3,6 ghz mit multi 18 erhöht..wenn Test erfolgreich peile ich die gesetzten 4,0 ghz noch an..i7 rockz my pc

unfassbar, dass man mit einer cpu über 10k ppd machen kann..das sowas schneller als eine GPU ist kann ich garnicht glauben..mal gucken was mit fermi geht


----------



## mattinator (25. Februar 2010)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> bis dahin habe ich dich etwas eingeholt..
> 
> bei mir nächster Schritt: von 3,4 ghz mit Multi 17 auf 3,6 ghz mit multi 18 erhöht..wenn Test erfolgreich peile ich die gesetzten 4,0 ghz noch an..i7 rockz my pc
> 
> unfassbar, dass man mit einer cpu über 10k ppd machen kann..das sowas schneller als eine GPU ist kann ich garnicht glauben..mal gucken was mit fermi geht



Ist nicht unbedingt schneller, gibt nur mehr Punkte durch die Boni. Oder irre ich mich da ?

EDIT: Mal 'ne ganz andere Frage, ich bin irgendwie der Meinung, dass ich bei Stanford mal die auf meinem Account gerechneten Projekte sehen konnte (Nummern und Anzahl). Gibt es irgendwo diese Information ?

EDIT2: @Jever-Pilsener

Raffiniert: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...etige-ich-ein-neues-netzteil.html#post1579399 , da haben wir vllt. wieder einen neuen potenziellen "Folder" im Team. Wie nennt man das, Headhunter ?


----------



## Argead (26. Februar 2010)

Stanford hat diese Infos glaub ich rausgeschmissen um die Stats Updates schneller zu machen. Die sollen aber irgendwann wiederkommen.


----------



## Azrael_SEt (26. Februar 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> 21 materiell existente Server oder bloß ein Riesenklotz mit VMs?



21 materielle existente Server (+ ein paar PC's)  kann ja bei Gelegenheit mal nen Bild machen....

Wieso mach ich mit dem SMP Clienten nur 500 PPD und wenn ich 3 oder 4 Single-Clienten starte 1700 PPD ??????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Schmicki (26. Februar 2010)

> 21 materielle existente Server




@Azrael_SEt:
Hast du mit dem SMP2 Clienten schon 10 A3-WUs (mit Passwort) durchgerechnet? Ab der 10. WU gibt es die Bonuspunkte.


----------



## Vision-Modding (26. Februar 2010)

Azrael_SEt schrieb:


> 21 materielle existente Server (+ ein paar PC's)  kann ja bei Gelegenheit mal nen Bild machen....


Welche Kundenserver haste denn dafür zweckentfremdet  ? Ja Bilder bitte


----------



## Fate T.H (26. Februar 2010)

Azrael_SEt schrieb:


> Wieso mach ich mit dem SMP Clienten nur 500 PPD und wenn ich 3 oder 4 Single-Clienten starte 1700 PPD ??????????????????????????????????????????????????



Kann es sein das du sofern du HFM.net nutzt als Monitoring die Bonusberechnung nicht aktiviert hast ? Zu finden in den Optionen.
FahMon besitzt die funktion zur Bonusberechnung nicht.

Ach ja und ein Fragezeichen hätte es auch getan durch mehere wird die Frage auch nicht wichtiger


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (26. Februar 2010)

Ein Mitschüler von mir hat den Thread im Jahrgangsforum gesehen und mich darauf angesprochen. Dann habe ich ihm das nochmal genauer erklärt. Er meint, er würde auch gern mitmachen.
Ich richte es ihm dann über TeamViewer ein, es sei denn er will es selber machen.

Ein Falter mehr im Team!


----------



## Azrael_SEt (26. Februar 2010)

Wieviel PPD sind denn für einen Q6600 im Schnitt normal?
Meiner läuft auf 4x3,4 GHz und Fahmon zeigt 550 PPD an, kann das sein? Erscheint mir reichlich wenig.
Meine Graka macht zwischen 7500 und 8500 PPD, ist eine GTX285. Haut das so hin oder muss ich mir da auch Sorgen machen?

MEIN ION FALTET ENDLICH!!!
Nur scheint der SMP nicht rechtzeitig fertig zu werden. Die Deadline ist in 2 Tagen und er braucht aber noch 2 Tage und 12 Stunden. Gibts nen Trick um "schnellere" Moleküle zu bekommen?
Die Geforce 9400 vom Ion macht 550 PPD, geht da noch was oder is das eher Durchschnitt?

(JA ICH BIN NEU............  , aber ich hab schon einen Passkey  )


----------



## Schmicki (26. Februar 2010)

Azrael_SEt schrieb:


> ... Fahmon zeigt 550 PPD an, kann das sein?



Wie AM-Subaru schon geschrieben hat, Fahmon berücksichtigt keine Bonuspunkte. HFM.net kann das aber.
Wieviel PPD ein Q6600 mit A3 WUs macht, weiss ich nicht. Aber mein i7 920@Stock(HT on) macht ca. 10000 PPD.


----------



## Argead (26. Februar 2010)

@Azrael

Beim Ion würde ich lieber 2Singles (ist doch ein dualcore oder?) nehmen.
Einen mit ner Client ID1, den andern halt mit 2 und die gpu mit 3.


----------



## mattinator (26. Februar 2010)

Argead schrieb:


> Stanford hat diese Infos glaub ich rausgeschmissen um die Stats Updates schneller zu machen. Die sollen aber irgendwann wiederkommen.



Danke für die Info, manchmal zweifel ich schon an meinem Gedächtnis.



Azrael_SEt schrieb:


> Meine Graka macht zwischen 7500 und 8500 PPD, ist eine GTX285. Haut das  so hin oder muss ich mir da auch Sorgen machen?



Passt schon.


----------



## Azrael_SEt (26. Februar 2010)

Dann kommen da heute 2 Singles drauf.

Auf der Internetseite muss ich nochmal genauer schauen. Per Fahmon wär halt nett gewesen, da kann man wenigstens immer aktuelle Werte sehen, aber wenn die Punkte trotzdem kommen, dann passt das ja. Die erste WU wird wohl heute noch fertig, also mal morgen schauen.


----------



## nfsgame (26. Februar 2010)

HFM.NET ist dasselbe wie Fahmon, nur aktueller und mit mehr Funktionen ausgestattet .


----------



## Bumblebee (26. Februar 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> HFM.NET ist dasselbe wie Fahmon, nur aktueller und mit mehr Funktionen ausgestattet .


 
Genau - und ausserdem "schluckt" es nochmals weniger Resourcen als FahMon
Man(n) will ja alles falten was geht - gelle


----------



## weizenleiche (26. Februar 2010)

nfsgame richtet mir gerade meine 2. Falt Maschine ein, mal schauen wie das so abgeht 

// Ich hab gerade einen WU von gestern fertiggestellt, wieso steht das nicht in der Sig unter "Today"?


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (26. Februar 2010)

EOC verwendet eine andere Zeitzone: CST (= UTC-6). Wir haben hier UTC+1 (Winterzeit) bzw. UTC+2 (Sommerzeit). Damit sind wir denen 7 bzw. 8 Stunden voraus.
Wenn du morgens um 6 Uhr eine WU fertigstellst, ist es für die 23 Uhr am Vortag.
Dabei muss man natürlich beachten, dass die Stats atm nur alle 3 Stunden aktualisiert werden. Also doch heute (0 Uhr). Aber es ist geplant, auf stündliche Updates umzustellen, habe ich mal gehört.


----------



## weizenleiche (26. Februar 2010)

Achso läuft das ... na, halb so wild


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (26. Februar 2010)

Ich würde es besser finden, wenn sie UTC verwenden würden. Das ist international verständlich.


----------



## weizenleiche (26. Februar 2010)

Mein Kumpel würde gerne mitfalten, Problem ist das er momentan noch Modem hat...
Klappt das trotztdem?


----------



## Argead (26. Februar 2010)

Mit der GPU sollte es gehen, die hat ziemlich kleine Projekte. Bei der CPU dürften höchstens SingleCore "Small" Projekte gehen, da 20MB Upload eines SMP bei nem Modem  ist


----------



## nichtraucher91 (26. Februar 2010)

hab da mal eine Frage. Ich hab ein "alten" SMP-Client und würde auch gerne die Passkey-Option nutzen. Geht das?!

E: hab auch schon ein Passkey

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (26. Februar 2010)

Upgrade auf den SMP 6.29 und starte ihn mit -advmethods. Das Upgrade kannst du auch mit einer Drop-In-Binary machen.


----------



## michael7738 (26. Februar 2010)

Yippie mein SMP-Client läuft endlich! Hatte anfangs Probleme weil die Last zwar auf 100% war aber selbst nach Stunden nichtmal das erste Prozent erreicht wurde. Hab nun advmethods und forceasm rausgenommen sowie die letzte WU gelöscht und nun geht es. 



> HFM.NET ist dasselbe wie Fahmon, nur aktueller und mit mehr Funktionen ausgestattet


Ich find fahmon trotzdem besser... HFM lahmt ständig, aktualisiert die Clients nicht richtig und wirft dauernd die WU Slots durcheinander, grad als es Probleme in Stanford gab und mehrere Slots voll waren.
Bei fahmon bekomm ich nur ab und zu die *Hänger* angezeigt und sonst arbeitet das Programm sehr zuverlässig.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (26. Februar 2010)

Was ich an FahMon auch schätze sind der WU-Infobereich, die Anzeige der endgültigen Deadline und die Webansicht. FahMon hat ein richtiges WebApp, während HFM.NET nur eine simple Tabelle erzeugen kann. Wegen den Bonuspunkten bin ich aber auf HFM.NET umgestiegen.


----------



## herethic (26. Februar 2010)

Irgendwie kann ich keine Stats in meine Signatur einbinden :/

Zuviele Zeichen,aber was soll ich machen?Die beiden Codes sind nunmal lang


----------



## Argead (26. Februar 2010)

Ich persönlich benutze Fahspy, da Fahmon die Bonuspunkte nicht berechnet und HFM mir zu langsam ist.

@Thrian

Benutze einen Spoiler:



Spoiler



Mach hier dann deine Sachen rein



Das geht so (nur ohne die " ):
["spoiler"] ["/spoiler"]


----------



## herethic (26. Februar 2010)

Ich hab ja einen benutzt,aber der Ausgangtext ist einfach zu lang


----------



## Argead (26. Februar 2010)

Dann nimm einfach mal das  raus
Das ist zweimal drin und unnötig.

Und das mit PHP kannst du auch weglassen.

hier mal meins als beispiel: 
[URL="http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=471390"][IMG]http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/sigs/sigimage.php?un=ArgeadGER&t=70335[/IMG][/URL]

Ich hab die Smileys dazwischen gemacht damit man es als code sehen kann ^^


----------



## herethic (26. Februar 2010)

Das eine bin ich doch  und das andere das Team...?


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (26. Februar 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> Irgendwie kann ich keine Stats in meine Signatur  einbinden :/
> 
> Zuviele Zeichen,aber was soll ich machen?Die beiden Codes sind nunmal  lang


Ich kann es dir per TeamViewer machen


----------



## herethic (26. Februar 2010)

OK danke

Daten kommen per PN


----------



## michael7738 (26. Februar 2010)

> Wegen den Bonuspunkten bin ich aber auf HFM.NET umgestiegen.


Die will ich gar nicht wissen, lasse mich lieber überraschen und freue mich wenn auf einmal mehr Punkte aufm Konto sind als die WU gebracht hätte.  Zumal es im Moment eh noch egal ist weil mein SMP grad die erste A3 WU abarbeitet.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (26. Februar 2010)

Ich habe FahMon ja auch noch installiert und gucke da hin und wieder mal rein. Aber meistens nehme ich HFM.NET.


----------



## herethic (26. Februar 2010)

@Jever

Danke für das Einrichten

Warst du neidisch als meinen SMP-Client gesehen hast?^^


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (26. Februar 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> Warst du neidisch als meinen SMP-Client gesehen hast?^^


Nein. Immerhin habe ich laut EOC mehr Punkte.
Ich hätte bei dir lieber eine VM mit Linux-SMP @bigadv gesehen.


----------



## Muschkote (26. Februar 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Ist nicht unbedingt schneller, gibt nur mehr Punkte durch die Boni. Oder irre ich mich da ?


 
Es ist schneller, und deswegen gibt es auch mehr Punkte. Weil der Bonus nach Faltzeit berechnet wird. Schneller falten = mehr Bonuspunkte


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (26. Februar 2010)

Argead schrieb:


> hier mal meins als beispiel:
> [URL="http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=471390"][IMG]http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/sigs/sigimage.php?un=ArgeadGER&t=70335[/IMG][/URL]


Wenn du den Quellcode in [noparse]-Tags gesetzt hättest, hättest du dir die Smileys sparen können.
Hier der Quellcode von meinem Signaturbild:
[URL="http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=393961"][IMG]http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/sigs/sigimage.php?u=393961[/IMG][/URL]

Es reicht, wenn man die EOC-Usernummer nimmt. Der Nachteil ist halt, dass man die Stats erst dann als Sig-Image kriegt, nachdem man die erste WU fertig hat. Macht aber nichts, den Link zum Profil kriegt man ja auch erst nach der ersten WU und einen Link sollte das Sig-Bild schon haben.
Hinter der Methode, die ich verwende, steht preferred. Vielleicht erzeugt das weniger Serverlast. (?)
Sig Images - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## RonRonsen (26. Februar 2010)

Grüße ... Aber was von Nfs prognostiziert wurde trat wie schon von mir gedacht nicht ein. SMP2 Bigadv. Frag mich auch wo er das her hat. Man findet ja sehr wenig bis eigentl. gar nichts darüber bei F@H Main.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (26. Februar 2010)

Dass es noch nicht eingetreten ist, heißt ja nicht, dass es nicht irgendwann doch passiert. Das wäre nämlich logisch.
Es kann auch sein, dass es irgendwann mal Bonuspunkte und bigadv für Grafikkarten gibt, schön wäre es jedenfalls. Wenn die CPU Bonuspunkte für schnelles Abliefern kriegt, warum dann nicht auch die GPU?


----------



## RonRonsen (26. Februar 2010)

@Jever. Ich hab nich gesagt, dass es nie passieren wird das die Big für den SMP2 rauskommen. Ich muniere bloß, dass hier etwaige Termine genannt werden die überhaupt nicht bestätigt werden können und wurden.


----------



## Fate T.H (26. Februar 2010)

BigAdv wird für den SMP2 aka Core-A3 kommen aber solche Infos findet man nicht auf der Main von Stanford sondern in dem Forum dort.
Termine dazu wurden aber keine genannt außer "...in the near future".


@Jever

BigAdv für GraKa ? Joa denkbar das es sowas mal geben wird wenn sie minimal 4GB+ an Ram mitbringen.


----------



## JeansOn (26. Februar 2010)

@Jever
Du hast eine tolle F@H-Einweisung verfasst und verlinkt, wie ich in diesem thread lesen konnte. Das hat mit echt gut gefallen.

Anstandshalber möchte ich Dich fragen, ob Du damit einverstanden bist, wenn ich darauf verweise. Du hast da ja auch Dein ICQ usw drin. Einfach kopieren will ich nicht. Anderenfalls überlege ich mir selber was. Ist ja auch kein  großes Problem. Ich wäre Dir nicht böse.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (26. Februar 2010)

Du kannst es gerne verlinken.
Bedenke aber, dass dieses Forum nur ein vorläufiges ist und irgendwann platt gemacht wird. Das endgültige Jahrgangsforum wird eine andere URL haben. Die kann ich dir geben und auch hier posten, wenn es soweit ist.


----------



## JeansOn (26. Februar 2010)

@jever

Danke, für den Hinweis. Ich habe mir sowieso gedacht, daß ich den Link zusätzlich zu nfs seinem Anfängerthread nehme, dabei wäre ein Neuankömmling nämlich bereits mitten unter uns 

Falls Du daran denkst, kannste ja den neuen Link kundtun.
thx


----------



## weizenleiche (26. Februar 2010)

Mein "Falt-PC" hat seinen ersten Tag überstanden 

Ein AMD Athlon 64 X2 4200+ und eine GeForce 8500GT mit 512 mb ... Alles nonOC'ed

Insgesamt hat das kleine Dingen 9,73 WU's geschafft 

Ich bin stolz


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Februar 2010)

AirKnight schrieb:


> Mein "Falt-PC" hat seinen ersten Tag überstanden


 
Ja, "es" macht sich


----------



## Stergi (27. Februar 2010)

so Win7 64bit ist auf der SSD drauf 
- SMP Client in Betrieb genommen
- Graka Treiber drauf
- GPU-Client in Betrieb
- HFM von der alten Partiton rüberkopiert und angepasst ( nja bin dabei ^^)


----------



## Empirelord (27. Februar 2010)

Zum Thema gpu 3:
Ich habe gefühlt schon GPU3, die 477 WUs rocken meine 4890 richtig, statt 3000ppd mit 511 jetzt 4000. Das Spulenfiepen ist auch entsprechend lauter, aber egal, ppd zählen.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (27. Februar 2010)

Hoffentlich kommt bald der echte SMP2, der kein MPI mehr hat und keine A1-WUs mehr falten kann.


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Februar 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Hat jetzt eigendlich schonmal jemand gemessen was sein i7 beim Falten so verpulvert an Watt?


 
So, hab - wie versprochen - nachgeschaut

Es sind 152 Watt bei 100% Auslastung


----------



## HawkEy3 (28. Februar 2010)

hey Bumblebee,
hast du ein Beitrag oder thread in dem deine Falt-Hardware aufgelistet ist?
Und mit welchen clients du faltest?
Ziemlich viele punkte machst du täglilch ^^


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Februar 2010)

HawkEy3 schrieb:


> hey Bumblebee,
> hast du ein Beitrag oder thread in dem deine Falt-Hardware aufgelistet ist?


 
Nein - bisher noch nicht
Wird aber in den nächsten Wochen - wenn dann mit der Bastelei endlich Schluss ist - noch nachgeholt



HawkEy3 schrieb:


> Und mit welchen clients du faltest?


 
Ganz normal
Dual-Core's ===> 1-2 Single-Clienten
Quad-Core's ==> SMP2 mit allen Flag's (also meistens a3er mit Bonus)
GraKa's ======> GPU2-Clienten


----------



## Empirelord (28. Februar 2010)

Wirklich net schlechte ppd.
Zum Thema Strompreis:
Haushalts-Strompreise in den europäischen Ländern in Euro/kWh, einschließlich Steuern (Jahresverbrauch von 3.500 kWh)
Schöne Tabelle über der Strompreis für Haushalte Europaweit, also wenn jemand da irgendwo Verwandte hat, einfach mal fragen, ob man net nen paar Server hinstellen kann.

Scherzfrage:
Wenn man mit einem Atomprozessor faltet, werden dann die Proteine verstrahlt?


----------



## Stergi (28. Februar 2010)

Empire ich glaub du hast die nacht im Reaktor verbracht xD


----------



## Empirelord (28. Februar 2010)

Ziemlich nah dran.

Meine Eltern haben nur das "pcausmachensyndrom", weshalb ich jetzt langsam durchdrehe.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (28. Februar 2010)

Also ich klappe mein Lappy zu, mache den zweiten Monitor und die Boxen aus, ziehe den USB-Stecker der G15 und keiner merkt mehr, dass mein Lappy läuft. Scheinen alle schwerhörig zu sein 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Februar 2010)

Ach ja - ich weiss nicht ob sie's wussten....

Die *b4*-Cores sind nun (endlch) aufgeschaltet und können gefaltet werden

Projekte 10000 bis 10008 / Single-CPU-Core / "Verwandter" der a3er (SMP2)


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (28. Februar 2010)

Ich muss nichts verstecken. Es passiert sowieso nichts, wenn der PC an bleibt. Als Ausrede kann ich dann bringen, dass ich was von RS laden musste, was bei unserem Internetanschluss sehr lange dauert.
Meistens lasse ich sogar die CCFLs an.


----------



## Stergi (28. Februar 2010)

meine eltern haben auch das PCausmachensyntom 

die ******* ist dass wenn es ruhig im raum ist der Netzteillüfter den Pc verrät, obwohl sonst alles ruhig ist im raum -.-


----------



## michael7738 (28. Februar 2010)

Meine haben einfach nur ihre Bedenken geäußert, als ich noch bei denen wohnte. Also geduldet war es, nur nicht gern gesehen. Wobei ich zu der Zeit auch noch nichts mit folding am Hut hatte.
Jetz hab ich meine eigene Wohnung und bezahl alles selbst, da kann ich bei Bedarf eh zig PCs rennen lassen soviel ich will.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (28. Februar 2010)

Meine Mutter macht nur ihren eigenen PC und ihre Notebooks aus. Für meinen PC bin ich verantwortlich.


----------



## nfsgame (28. Februar 2010)

Bei mir machts einfach mal *klick* im Sicherungskasten -.- .


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (28. Februar 2010)

Bei uns macht nie jemand die Sicherung mutwillig aus. Aber leider springen die Sicherungen manchmal von alleine raus, das war z.B. einmal nach der Montage einer neuen Lampe, unsere hausinternen Stromleitungen sind grottenschlecht, Pfusch beim Bau.


----------



## Stergi (28. Februar 2010)

aber die stromleitungen haben nichts mit den LS-Schaltern zu tun  außer die sind entsprechend klein gewählt


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (28. Februar 2010)

Bei dieser Sicherung hat es sich nicht um einen LS-, sondern um den FI-Schalter gehandelt.
Es ist schon komisch, wenn eine Lampe - auch im ausgeschalteten (!) Zustand - dafür sorgt, dass im ganzen Haus dauernd der Strom weg ist, weil der FI-Schalter eingreift. Die einzige Lösung bestand darin, diese Lampe wieder abzumontieren.


----------



## JeansOn (28. Februar 2010)

Da habt ihr aber zum Großteil noch gute Eltern ^^

Auch, wenn ich lese, daß zum gemeinsamen Abendessen gerufen wird, dann finde ich das beachtlich. *klick*-Methoden sind Notwehr mit anderem Vorzeichen.  Das gemeinsame Essen ist innerhalb einer Familie oft die einzige Möglichkeit, mal zu bequatschen, wie es dem anderen geht, wo der Schuh drückt, und ... und ... und

Wer zeugungsfähig ist und auch vorhat, diese Eigenschaft einzusetzen, der wird schon merken, was ich meine. Auch wenn das Interesse der Eltern am eigenen Kind vielleicht nervt, als schlimm empfunden wird doch, wenn es fehlt ...


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (28. Februar 2010)

Wenn die Eltern die Sicherung ausschalten, bräuchte man eigentlich eine USV und einen Dieselgenerator. Man muss halt gucken, dass die Abgase irgendwie aus dem Haus geleitet werden.


----------



## JeansOn (28. Februar 2010)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Bei dieser Sicherung hat es sich nicht um einen LS-, sondern um den FI-Schalter gehandelt.
> Es ist schon komisch, wenn eine Lampe - auch im ausgeschalteten (!) Zustand - dafür sorgt, dass im ganzen Haus dauernd der Strom weg ist, weil der FI-Schalter eingreift. Die einzige Lösung bestand darin, diese Lampe wieder abzumontieren.



K.A. inwieweit Du weißt, wie ein FI funktioniert. Wenn "zuviel" Strom auf dem falschen Weg zurückfließt, dann sagt der FI: Vorsichtshalber abschalten. Das kann über das dritte Kabel zurückfließenden Strom betreffen, oder aber über ein "Opfer", das dann i-wo an der Leitung hängt. Bei einer Lampe drängt sich die erste Möglichkeit auf.


----------



## JeansOn (28. Februar 2010)

JeansOn schrieb:


> K.A. inwieweit Du weißt, wie ein FI funktioniert. Wenn "zuviel" Strom auf dem falschen Weg zurückfließt, dann sagt der FI: Vorsichtshalber abschalten. Das kann über das dritte Kabel zurückfließenden Strom betreffen, oder aber über ein "Opfer", das dann i-wo an der Leitung hängt. Bei einer Lampe drängt sich die erste Möglichkeit auf.




Edit:
Jever, wenn die USV nur 20 Minuten überbrückt, solange steht niemand vor einem Sicherungskasten, der eigentlich Hunger hat ^^


... oh. verkehrt geklickt.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (28. Februar 2010)

Durch eine ausgeschaltete Lampe sollte eigentlich gar kein Strom fließen, auch nicht über einen falschen Weg. Der Schalter kappt ja im ausgeschalteten Zustand die Leitung zwischen Stromnetz und Lampe. OK, es wird nur einer der beiden Pole gekappt, aber das reicht ja eigentlich.
Mit einer anderen Lampe an derselben Stelle funktioniert es übrigens.

Wegen dem FI-Schalter eine WU zu verlieren ist nicht lustig.

btw: Mein 1.500 Post


----------



## JeansOn (28. Februar 2010)

Nee, das ist nicht lustig. Besonders, wenn es eine sehr gute WU war. Ich kriege irgendwie nur noch kleine Mini-WUs. :/

Ach, da fällt mir gerade zum Vorthema ein:
Wir hatten heute ein ausgedehntes Auswärtsfrühstück (Brunsh) mit meinen Eltern. Die wollten dann ein kleines Nickerchen machen, bevor wir dann bei uns den Kaffeetisch decken.

Ich habe denen vor 10 Minuten den Strom angestellt


----------



## domi-germany (28. Februar 2010)

So hallo ich habe mich eurem team mal angeschlossen 
User: domi-germany 
vorerst mit gpu client  

mfg dominic


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (28. Februar 2010)

Welche Grafikkarte lässt du falten?
Hast du daran gedacht, die Teamnummer 70335 einzutragen?


----------



## Stergi (28. Februar 2010)

Es kann auch sein dass die Lampe keinen Erdschluss von der abgeschalteten Phase her hat, sondern vom Nulleiter her, und der strom der von einem anderen Gerät her über den 0 Leiter fließt teilweise auch über den Erdschluss der Lampe fließt und dann halt der FI sagt ist nicht, wie es ja auch sein soll... Lösung: Erdschluss beheben


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Februar 2010)

Na dann mal herzlichst willkommen bei unserem Falthaufen, domi-germany

Falls was nicht so will wie soll - wir sind gerne bereit zu helfen


----------



## nfsgame (28. Februar 2010)

Ich glaub ich muss ne Pause einlegen, oder zumindest etwas zurückstecken. 3000kWH im letzten Abrechnungszeitraum sind nicht nett .

@domi-germany: Willkommen im Team .


----------



## herethic (28. Februar 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich muss ne Pause einlegen, oder zumindest etwas zurückstecken. 3000kWH im letzten Abrechnungszeitraum sind nicht nett .


Ich würd mal undervolten


----------



## nfsgame (28. Februar 2010)

Ab morgen gibts nur noch GPU-Only-Folding. Der Quad wird auf Minimalmulti gesetzt und soweit wie es geht undervolted.


----------



## herethic (28. Februar 2010)

Ich finds nur schade das man die Gtx 285 nicht undervolten kann,weshalb es wohl nur Cpu-Folding geben wird


----------



## Stergi (28. Februar 2010)

das tut mir leid nfs das es dich so trifft


----------



## nfsgame (28. Februar 2010)

Najaa, ich hab da ja noch was in der Hinterhand . Aber bevor es noch mehr Missverständnisse gibt, lass ich die Katze lieber (noch) nicht aus dem Sack . 
Aber das ist schon ******* wenn man ins Wohnzimmer zitiert wird  .


----------



## Stergi (28. Februar 2010)

ja stimmt schon


----------



## hd0h (28. Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

habe über 1 Jahr alleine gefoldet und war es irgendwann leid , da bin ich auf dieses Forum und Team aufmerksam geworden. Eure Guides und Tipps haben meine Faltleistung enorm gesteigert, aus Dank hab ich mich also vor gut nem Monat dem Team angeschlossen und schon ein paar Plätze gut gemacht . Hierfür nochmals ein großes Lob und Anerkennung meinerseits, ihr seid spitze. Momentane 12k PPD die mein SMP und die 2 GPU-Clients zusammen leisten sind doch nicht schlecht denke ich. Natürlich noch ausbaufähig, warten wir mal auf den GPU3 Core ab , dann entfalten meine beiden HD5850´s hoffentlich ihr gesamtes Potenzial.

In diesem Sinne, frohes Falten euch allen.


----------



## Empirelord (28. Februar 2010)

Jeah, noch ein neuer Falter, und jeah ich bin der erste der ihm zum Teambeitritt gratulieren kann, also insofern:
Herzlich Willkommen.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (28. Februar 2010)

Willkommen in unserem Team!
Wenn du deine Faltleistung in Zukunft noch weiter steigerst, ist das natürlich gut. Aber andererseits bereitet mir GPU3 Angst. Dann werden die Nvidia-User nämlich die Loser sein.


----------



## Stergi (28. Februar 2010)

es müssen nicht unbedingt die nvidia user die looser sein


----------



## hd0h (28. Februar 2010)

Danke, Danke. Mir persönlich würde es schon reichen, sobald ATI Grakas das leisten zu was sie eigentlich in der Lage sind. Ob dann nvidia oder ati besser ist ist zwar für mich zweitrangig, aber wenn man dann auf der "Gewinnerseite" steht is das Gefühl natürlich umso schöner


----------



## Stergi (28. Februar 2010)

da hast du recht das leisten was sie können ist auf jeden fall gut


----------



## nichtraucher91 (28. Februar 2010)

vllt werde ich meinen 3300 dann auch wieder Feuer geben 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## domi-germany (28. Februar 2010)

HAllo,
Gainward 9800gt OC`de 
teamnummer is drinne  
gpu client und linux 64 bit client laufen immer wenn mein pc an ist.
Wochenende länger als in der woche weil ich da zur schule gehe ^^
hoffe man lernt einander kennen 
schönen abend noch ^^

hier noch 1 Screenie ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Argead (28. Februar 2010)

Auch von mir ein Herzliches Willkommen im Team und erfolgreiches Falten

Bei der 9800 dürfte aber noch ein bisl Spielraum für OC sein, kannst du ja mal ausprobieren wenn du mal Zeit hast.


----------



## Stergi (28. Februar 2010)

auch von mir ein herzliches willkommen dann kann ich mich ja bissel zurücklehen bei sovielen neuen  dann können meine eltern auch net so einen stress schieben


----------



## mattinator (28. Februar 2010)

@domi-germany

Na dann mal fröhliches Falten.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (28. Februar 2010)

Stergi schrieb:


> es müssen nicht unbedingt die nvidia user die looser sein


ATI-Grakas haben aber eine deutlich höhere Rechenleistung als Nvidia-Grakas.
Dass Nvidia bei Spielen etwa gleich gut ist, hat andere Ursachen. Man muss beachten, dass viele Spiele Nvidia-optimiert programmiert werden, was das Bild etwas verzerrt.


----------



## Stergi (28. Februar 2010)

wenn du das so sagst wird es so sein ^^


----------



## Fate T.H (28. Februar 2010)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Man muss beachten, dass viele Spiele Nvidia-optimiert programmiert werden, was das Bild etwas verzerrt.



Öhm ich denke eher das hier der vorteil liegt das die NV Karte mehr TMU usw. besitzen.
Das sieht man immer wieder dann wenn ein Spiel extrem Shaderlastig wird dann ziehen die ATI davon.

Aber zurück zum Folding kann es durchaus passieren das die ATI schneller sein werden als die NV,
den kommenden Fermi mal außen vor gelassen jetzt. Gibt ja schon ein paar Projekte
wo man schön sehen kann wie kleinere ATI´s den großen NV paroli bieten.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (28. Februar 2010)

Man sieht ja immer diese Vergleiche, wo ATI mehr Gigaflops hat als NV. Tragen TMUs etwa nicht zu den Gigaflops bei?


----------



## Fate T.H (28. Februar 2010)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Man sieht ja immer diese Vergleiche, wo ATI mehr Gigaflops hat als NV. Tragen TMUs etwa nicht zu den Gigaflops bei?



Kurz gesagt nö ^^
TMU = Texture Mapping Unit

GFlops bzw. die Gleitkommaleistung berechnet sich aus den Shadereinheiten einer Karte und den dazugehörigen Takt.


----------



## Stergi (28. Februar 2010)

was sind TMU'S nochgleich?


----------



## michael7738 (28. Februar 2010)

Ich hab endlich mal meine 100k Punkte voll.  Hat ganz schön gedauert..

Und bei EOC schlittert grad User "russiaonice" an mir vorbei.


----------



## Fate T.H (28. Februar 2010)

Ach so bei ATI sind es ja nicht die Shader sondern die Streamprozessoren sind ja 1D nicht 5D wie bei NV.


@Stergi

Sieh Post über dir habe editiert.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (28. Februar 2010)

Glückwunsch!

Ich muss mal meine alten PCGH-Ausgaben rauskramen, da ist das mit den Grafikeffekten so gut erklärt.


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Februar 2010)

Auch von mir noch ein Willkommen an hd0h

Und nein, N_VIDIA-User werden nicht "verlieren" - einzig ATI-User kriegen endlich was sie verdienen


----------



## HotteGKT (1. März 2010)

steffen0278 schrieb:


> Solange wird mich mein Laptop mit ca 1500PPD vertreten.



Hab mir jetzt auch mal ein billiges Notebook gekauft und musste mich 
Ärgern das es leider nur so ca. 300 PPD macht.
Da macht es keinen Sinn es laufen zu lassen.

Wer hier mit Notebook faltet und deutlich über 1000 kommt ... könnte
sein´s doch mal vorstellen?
Mich würde es interessieren...

Ciao Horst


----------



## RonRonsen (1. März 2010)

Nach meinem Wissensstand gehen vernünftige Intel Dual Core ganz gut. Bei AMD TL,QL Serien haste keine guten Karten. Einfach nur lahm die Dinger. Zumal bei den meisten günstigen Lappis die grafik immer Onboard is. Da ist schon ne 8600M Gt ein renner dagegen.


----------



## nfsgame (1. März 2010)

hd0h schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> habe über 1 Jahr alleine gefoldet und war es irgendwann leid , da bin ich auf dieses Forum und Team aufmerksam geworden. Eure Guides und Tipps haben meine Faltleistung enorm gesteigert, aus Dank hab ich mich also vor gut nem Monat dem Team angeschlossen und schon ein paar Plätze gut gemacht . Hierfür nochmals ein großes Lob und Anerkennung meinerseits, ihr seid spitze. Momentane 12k PPD die mein SMP und die 2 GPU-Clients zusammen leisten sind doch nicht schlecht denke ich. Natürlich noch ausbaufähig, warten wir mal auf den GPU3 Core ab , dann entfalten meine beiden HD5850´s hoffentlich ihr gesamtes Potenzial.
> 
> In diesem Sinne, frohes Falten euch allen.


Danke und Herzlich Willkommen! .



RonRonsen schrieb:


> Nach meinem Wissensstand gehen vernünftige Intel Dual Core ganz gut. Bei AMD TL,QL Serien haste keine guten Karten. Einfach nur lahm die Dinger. Zumal bei den meisten günstigen Lappis die grafik immer Onboard is. Da ist schon ne 8600M Gt ein renner dagegen.



Das Stimmt leider. Mein TK-55 im Lap macht unter Windows mit zwei Single's mit mühe und Not 175ppd/Client. Nen Atom macht 100 . Im Vorteil sind diejenigen die ne Nvidia-Onboardkarte haben, so ION-like, die macht dann ihre 800-1000ppd .


----------



## nichtraucher91 (1. März 2010)

RonRonsen schrieb:


> Nach meinem Wissensstand gehen vernünftige Intel Dual Core ganz gut. Bei AMD TL,QL Serien haste keine guten Karten. Einfach nur lahm die Dinger. Zumal bei den meisten günstigen Lappis die grafik immer Onboard is. Da ist schon ne 8600M Gt ein renner dagegen.



stimmt ich schiebe grade 255PPD mit meinem Turion 64 QL-66...
Wenn ich es schaffe teste ich heute noch nen T4200 oder T2400... weiß grade nicht was in der Kiste steckt 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (1. März 2010)

@domi-germany @hd0h

Wir veranstalten regelmäßig Teamtreffen, das nächste ist zur Cebit (in Peine, nahe Hannover). Ihr könnt gerne kommen. Da lernt ihr mehr über F@H und lernt die anderen Teammitglieder besser kennen.


----------



## herethic (1. März 2010)

Ihr habt bisher nur in München,Leipzig und Hannover veranstaltet oder?


----------



## mattinator (1. März 2010)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> @domi-germany @hd0h
> 
> Wir veranstalten regelmäßig Teamtreffen, das nächste ist zur Cebit (in Peine, nahe Hannover). Ihr könnt gerne kommen. Da lernt ihr mehr über F@H und lernt die anderen Teammitglieder besser kennen.



Hatte es bisher so verstanden, dass Ihr zum Teamtreffen extra einladet ? Na ja, habe sowieso nicht so viel Zeit und 'nen "Opi" könnt Ihr dabei wahrscheinlich nicht unbedingt gebrauchen.


----------



## nfsgame (1. März 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> Ihr habt bisher nur in München,Leipzig und Hannover veranstaltet oder?


Nope. München gar nicht, Leipzig stimmt und Hannover biste knapp daneben - Peine ist zwar in der Nähe aber nen paar km weiter östlich .


mattinator schrieb:


> Hatte es bisher so verstanden, dass Ihr zum Teamtreffen extra einladet ? Na ja, habe sowieso nicht so viel Zeit und 'nen "Opi" könnt Ihr dabei wahrscheinlich nicht unbedingt gebrauchen.


Nö zum Teamtreffen kann theoretisch jeder kommen, wir schicken nur wenn ein Treffen ansteht PN's rum, da ja nicht jeder in den Thread guckt . Und zum Thema Alter: Beim ersten Teamtreffen war unteranderem mein Vater als Mod mit und so die "Kiddies" sind wir nun auch nicht . Im Sommer wird wieder eins stattfinden, nur so zur Vorankündigung .


----------



## Bumblebee (1. März 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> ... und 'nen "Opi" könnt Ihr dabei wahrscheinlich nicht unbedingt gebrauchen.


 
Nun - mindestens ein "OPI" ist dabei (in den Spiegel guck)....


----------



## JeansOn (1. März 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich muss ne Pause einlegen, oder zumindest etwas zurückstecken. 3000kWH im letzten Abrechnungszeitraum sind nicht nett .
> ...



Dafür rechneste aber noch ganz gut. Fast 7000 PPD steht da. Und bei EOC sogar mehr als 7000 PPD

Aber wahrscheinlich hattest Du eine gute Begründung (z.B. daß man weiß, wo der "Bub" gerade ist und was er macht. Oder noch wichtiger: Was er nicht macht ^^ )  
Oder es wurde ein Kompromiß gefunden.

Kann natürlich auch sein daß uns da einer erschrecken wollte


----------



## herethic (1. März 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Nope. München gar nicht, Leipzig stimmt und Hannover biste knapp daneben - Peine ist zwar in der Nähe aber nen paar km weiter östlich .


Wie wärs mit Düsseldorf?


----------



## nfsgame (1. März 2010)

JeansOn schrieb:


> Dafür rechneste aber noch ganz gut. Fast 7000 PPD steht da. Und bei EOC sogar mehr als 7000 PPD
> 
> Aber wahrscheinlich hattest Du eine gute Begründung (z.B. daß man weiß, wo der "Bub" gerade ist und was er macht. Oder noch wichtiger: Was er nicht macht ^^ )
> Oder es wurde ein Kompromiß gefunden.
> ...


Neenee, ich hab heute Morgen die letzte SMP-Unit abgeliefert, der Server hat auch noch seinen Teil dazu beigesteuert . Jetzt gibts GPU-Only , leider .


----------



## JeansOn (1. März 2010)

achso, ja, GPU ist auch in Ordnung. Wäre schade, wenn Du zwangsexmatrikuliert worden wärest.


----------



## Cheater (1. März 2010)

jetzt wo ich hier das mit dem doch schon recht krassen stromverbrauch lese, will ich natürlich möglichst effizient falten. Gab es da nicht mal ne halbwegs aktuelle übersicht(nicht den pcgh artikel, den kenn ich schon ), wo aktuelle grafikkarten mit cpu's verglichen wurden?


----------



## JeansOn (1. März 2010)

Cheater schrieb:


> jetzt wo ich hier das mit dem doch schon recht krassen stromverbrauch lese, will ich natürlich möglichst effizient falten. Gab es da nicht mal ne halbwegs aktuelle übersicht(nicht den pcgh artikel, den kenn ich schon ), wo aktuelle grafikkarten mit cpu's verglichen wurden?



Zur Übersicht kann ich Dir leider nichts sagen. 

Eine Überlegung wert wäre aber, sich ein Strommessgerät zu besorgen. Die Dinger sind so teuer nicht mehr, der Aldi hat die auch immer wieder im Angebot. Oder bei Obi ...

*Kostenlos* kann man sich z. B. bei meinem kleinen EnergieVersorger eines leihen. Das hat den Charme, daß das ein sehr genaues ist und man kann damit den IST-Zustand checken, wenn der PC normal läuft, wenn die CPU/GPU - je nachdem - kräftig aufgescheucht wird.
Aber wie das im Leben so ist: Von nix kütt nix. (Die mit dem krassen Stromverbrauch betreiben auch eine kleine PC-Farm ...)


----------



## Mettsemmel (2. März 2010)

Was ist jetzt eigentlich besser unter Win7 x64 mit nem Phenom II... LinuxVM oder SMP2-Client?
Beim alten SMP-Client gabs doch Probleme wenn man gleichzeitig VLC laufen lassen wollte, ist das jetzt behoben?


----------



## Argead (2. März 2010)

Naja, das Problem ist nicht wirklich behoben, es scheint aber nicht bei allen Videos vorzukommen. 
HD-Videos ruckeln einfach nur sonst passiert aber nix schlimmes.
H.264 Videos scheinen problemlos zu gehen
DIVX ist ein Problem, da gibts abstürze 

Wenn ich einen Film schaue mache ichs deshalb meistens aus

Die Probleme treten aber nicht nur mit VLC auf, es ist mir auch schon manchmal passiert, das im Zusammenhang mit anderen (nicht näher identfizierbaren Programmen) abgestürzt ist, es tritt aber weitaus häufiger bei Single WU´s und a1ern auf, bei den a3ern hab ich noch nicht soviel getestet


----------



## Bumblebee (2. März 2010)

Soweit ich weiss ist das Falten mit einem Phenom II mit SMP2-Client ertragreicher
Die "BIG's" (in Kombination mit LinuxVM) kannst du damit ja nicht falten - dafür fehlen dir die Kerne


----------



## Stergi (3. März 2010)

hilfe mein SMP mag mich nimmer, es lässt sich nicht der Core starten es kommt immer


```
[04:25:45]
[04:25:46] + Processing work unit
[04:25:46] Work type a1 not eligible for variable processors
[04:25:46] Core required: FahCore_a1.exe
[04:25:46] Core found.
[04:25:46] Working on queue slot 05 [March 3 04:25:46 UTC]
[04:25:46] + Working ...
[04:25:51] CoreStatus = 63 (99)
[04:25:51] + Error starting Folding@Home core.
```


----------



## michael7738 (3. März 2010)

Stergi schrieb:


> hilfe mein SMP mag mich nimmer, es lässt sich nicht der Core starten es kommt immer



Core löschen, nochmal probieren? Wenn er den Core braucht lädt der sich den ja eh neu runter.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (3. März 2010)

Ich habe das Problem auch immer, wenn eine A1 kommt, der lädt den Core automatisch ein paar mal neu runter, bis er irgendwann aufgibt.
Gestern ist mein SMP wieder gecrasht, weil sich darin eine A1-WU verfangen hat. Ich hasse es, wenn ich die WU löschen muss, um F@H wieder zum Laufen zu bringen.


----------



## mattinator (3. März 2010)

Stergi schrieb:


> hilfe mein SMP mag mich nimmer, es lässt sich nicht der Core starten es kommt immer
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Hier gibt es die Erklärungen für die CoreSatus codes: CoreStatus codes - FaHWiki , vllt. hilft Dir das weiter. Evtl. finden sie hier im Folding-Forum auch eine Lösung für das Problem: Folding Forum • View topic - CoreStatus error on second core .


----------



## Azrael_SEt (3. März 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Nein - bisher noch nicht
> Wird aber in den nächsten Wochen - wenn dann mit der Bastelei endlich Schluss ist - noch nachgeholt
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wieviel Punkte machst du mit nem SMP2 auf deinem 3450 Mhz Quad?
Ich mach mit nem SMP2 nur 550 PPD... da stimmt doch was nicht?
Und mit 3 Singles mach ich auch NUR 1500 PPD 

(Wenn das doch normal ist, dann lohnt es sich ja nicht per CPU zu falten, der Verbrauch ist dafür einfach zu extrem.)

Die Graka läuft jetzt Amok bei mir 
Overclocked und mit 3 Clienten macht die jetzt schlappe 14500 PPD, zur Zeit sogar 16000 PPD dank guter WU's.

P.S.: Nicht wunder wenn ich nur 4k im Schnitt mache. Rechner faltet nur während ich auf Arbeit bin, was meist weniger als 9 Stunden ist


----------



## Bumblebee (3. März 2010)

Azrael_SEt schrieb:


> Wieviel Punkte machst du mit nem SMP2 auf deinem 3450 Mhz Quad?
> Ich mach mit nem SMP2 nur 550 PPD... da stimmt doch was nicht?


 
Nein, da stimmt etwas eher nicht
Der Q6600 macht (Voraussetzung Core-a3) in FahMon rund 1000 ppd (der kann ja Bonus nicht dazurechnen)
Im HFM.NET (inkl. Bonus) sind es dann entsprechend gegen 6000 ppd


----------



## Azrael_SEt (3. März 2010)

Würdest du mir grade nochmal die Flags posten die ich am besten für den SMP nehme?

Was hat es mit dem Affinity Changer auf sich? Brauch ich den für Version 6 noch oder geht das mitlerweile auch ohne? (Win 7)

6000? Das wäre ja göttlich...
Da werd ich naher nochmal schauen.

Hab jetzt auch das HFM.net drauf.


----------



## Bumblebee (3. März 2010)

Azrael_SEt schrieb:


> Würdest du mir grade nochmal die Flags posten die ich am besten für den SMP nehme?


 
Also erst einmal - ich würde den Affinity Changer bleiben lassen (insbesondere mit WIN7)

Dann - die (durchaus normalen) Extensionen des SMP(2)-Clienten

-smp **
-local
-advmethods
-forceasm (eigentlich für AMD/ATI - aber schadet nicht)

** ich werde demnächst noch ausprobieren ob ein -*smp 8* allenfalls auf einem 8er (Core-i7/i5) einen Vorteil bringt


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (3. März 2010)

Weitere Flags:


*Flag*
 | 
*Wirkung*

-config | Client erst konfigurieren, bevor er loslegt
-configonly | Client konfigurieren, danach beendet er sich automatisch
-oneunit | Es wird nur eine WU gefaltet bzw. die bereits vorhandene fertiggestellt, danach beendet sich der Client.-oneunit ist gut, wenn man danach länger nicht falten kann (z.B. wegen Urlaub oder Stromsparen), um nicht unnötig WUs anzufangen, die man nicht vor der Deadline abschicken kann. Wer mit Passkey faltet, sollte ja mindestens 80% erfolgreich abgeschickt haben.
Auch gut, wenn man den PC bald ausschaltet, um nicht eine neue SMP-WU zu kriegen, die dann unnötig altert, wodurch der Bonus schrumpft.


----------



## AbakusvonRuegen (3. März 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> ** ich werde demnächst noch ausprobieren ob ein -*smp 8* allenfalls auf einem 8er (Core-i7/i5) einen Vorteil bringt



Ich rechne so schon die ganze Zeit, jedoch brauche ich für eine 100%ige Auslastung keine 8 hinterm smp.

MfG AbakusvonRuegen

PS.: nicht über die PPD wundern, is bei Standardtakt und undervolting, zwecks Strom und so


----------



## nfsgame (3. März 2010)

9k PPD sind mehr als Gesund ! Mal nen Tipp: schließe mal Firefox und sieh wie die PPD noch wieter steigen werden .


----------



## hd0h (3. März 2010)

Hab seit gestern urplötzlich Probleme mit dem 2. GPU Client. Seit Monaten lief alles supi (1xSMP Client, 2xGPU Client). SMP und 1. GPU Client auf 1. Grafikkarte laufen ohne Probleme, nur der der 2. Grafikkarte eben nicht, der sagt nur noch am laufenden Band NANs detected on GPU.  Hab schon Client deinstalliert, neu gezogen installiert, konfiguriert, Umgebungsvariablen variiert, immer das selbe. Macht auch keinen Unterschied ab der Client alleine läuft oder alle 3 gleichzeitig. Grafikkarten sind nicht OC alles im Standardtakt, Crossfire deaktiviert. Ich weiß langsam nich mehr weiter, vielleicht kann jemand von euch weiterhelfen? 

Hier noch der Log:

```
--- Opening Log file [March 3 11:55:24 UTC] 


# Windows GPU Console Edition #################################################
###############################################################################

                       Folding@Home Client Version 6.23

                          http://folding.stanford.edu

###############################################################################
###############################################################################

Launch directory: D:\Folding_Club3D
Executable: D:\Folding_Club3D\Folding@home-Win32-GPU.exe
Arguments: -forcegpu ati_r700 -gpu 1 -local -verbosity 9 

[11:55:24] - Ask before connecting: No
[11:55:24] - User name: hd0h (Team 70335)
[11:55:24] - User ID: 500061F82A17F75A
[11:55:24] - Machine ID: 7
[11:55:24] 
[11:55:24] Loaded queue successfully.
[11:55:24] 
[11:55:24] + Processing work unit
[11:55:24] - Autosending finished units... [March 3 11:55:24 UTC]
[11:55:24] Core required: FahCore_11.exe
[11:55:24] Trying to send all finished work units
[11:55:24] Core found.
[11:55:24] + No unsent completed units remaining.
[11:55:24] - Autosend completed
[11:55:24] Working on queue slot 03 [March 3 11:55:24 UTC]
[11:55:24] + Working ...
[11:55:24] - Calling '.\FahCore_11.exe -dir work/ -suffix 03 -nocpulock -checkpoint 3 -verbose -lifeline 4116 -version 623'

[11:55:24] 
[11:55:24] *------------------------------*
[11:55:24] Folding@Home GPU Core - Beta
[11:55:24] Version 1.24 (Mon Feb 9 11:00:12 PST 2009)
[11:55:24] 
[11:55:24] Compiler  : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 14.00.50727.762 for 80x86 
[11:55:24] Build host: amoeba
[11:55:24] Board Type: AMD
[11:55:24] Core      : 
[11:55:24] Preparing to commence simulation
[11:55:24] - Looking at optimizations...
[11:55:24] - Created dyn
[11:55:24] - Files status OK
[11:55:24] - Expanded 85757 -> 444252 (decompressed 518.0 percent)
[11:55:24] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=85757 data_size=444252, decompressed_data_size=444252 diff=0
[11:55:24] - Digital signature verified
[11:55:24] 
[11:55:24] Project: 4756 (Run 0, Clone 308, Gen 10)
[11:55:24] 
[11:55:24] Assembly optimizations on if available.
[11:55:24] Entering M.D.
[11:55:31] Tpr hash work/wudata_03.tpr:  3044330435 2080146383 4257705845 1255231096 3455692682
[11:55:31] Working on 1254 p4756_lam5w_300K_g91
[11:55:32] Client config found, loading data.
[11:55:32] Starting GUI Server
[11:55:37] mdrun_gpu returned 
[11:55:37] NANs detected on GPU
[11:55:37] 
[11:55:37] Folding@home Core Shutdown: UNSTABLE_MACHINE
[11:55:38] ***** Got a SIGTERM signal (2)
[11:55:38] Killing all core threads

Folding@Home Client Shutdown.


--- Opening Log file [March 3 15:27:28 UTC] 


# Windows GPU Console Edition #################################################
###############################################################################

                       Folding@Home Client Version 6.23

                          http://folding.stanford.edu

###############################################################################
###############################################################################

Launch directory: D:\Folding_Club3D
Executable: D:\Folding_Club3D\Folding@home-Win32-GPU.exe
Arguments: -forcegpu ati_r700 -gpu 1 -local -verbosity 9 

[15:27:29] - Ask before connecting: No
[15:27:29] - User name: hd0h (Team 70335)
[15:27:29] - User ID: 500061F82A17F75A
[15:27:29] - Machine ID: 7
[15:27:29] 
[15:27:29] Loaded queue successfully.
[15:27:29] 
[15:27:29] + Processing work unit
[15:27:29] Core required: FahCore_11.exe
[15:27:29] Core found.
[15:27:29] - Autosending finished units... [March 3 15:27:29 UTC]
[15:27:29] Trying to send all finished work units
[15:27:29] + No unsent completed units remaining.
[15:27:29] - Autosend completed
[15:27:29] Working on queue slot 03 [March 3 15:27:29 UTC]
[15:27:29] + Working ...
[15:27:29] - Calling '.\FahCore_11.exe -dir work/ -suffix 03 -nocpulock -checkpoint 3 -verbose -lifeline 2844 -version 623'

[15:27:29] 
[15:27:29] *------------------------------*
[15:27:29] Folding@Home GPU Core - Beta
[15:27:29] Version 1.24 (Mon Feb 9 11:00:12 PST 2009)
[15:27:29] 
[15:27:29] Compiler  : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 14.00.50727.762 for 80x86 
[15:27:29] Build host: amoeba
[15:27:29] Board Type: AMD
[15:27:29] Core      : 
[15:27:29] Preparing to commence simulation
[15:27:29] - Looking at optimizations...
[15:27:30] - Created dyn
[15:27:30] - Files status OK
[15:27:30] - Expanded 85757 -> 444252 (decompressed 518.0 percent)
[15:27:30] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=85757 data_size=444252, decompressed_data_size=444252 diff=0
[15:27:30] - Digital signature verified
[15:27:30] 
[15:27:30] Project: 4756 (Run 0, Clone 308, Gen 10)
[15:27:30] 
[15:27:30] Assembly optimizations on if available.
[15:27:30] Entering M.D.
[15:27:36] Tpr hash work/wudata_03.tpr:  3044330435 2080146383 4257705845 1255231096 3455692682
[15:27:39] Working on 1254 p4756_lam5w_300K_g91
[15:27:39] Client config found, loading data.
[15:27:40] Starting GUI Server
[15:27:54] mdrun_gpu returned 
[15:27:54] NANs detected on GPU
[15:27:54] 
[15:27:54] Folding@home Core Shutdown: UNSTABLE_MACHINE
[15:27:57] CoreStatus = 7A (122)
[15:27:57] Sending work to server
[15:27:57] Project: 4756 (Run 0, Clone 308, Gen 10)
[15:27:57] - Read packet limit of 540015616... Set to 524286976.
[15:27:57] - Error: Could not get length of results file work/wuresults_03.dat
[15:27:57] - Error: Could not read unit 03 file. Removing from queue.
[15:27:57] Trying to send all finished work units
[15:27:57] + No unsent completed units remaining.
[15:27:57] - Preparing to get new work unit...
[15:27:57] + Attempting to get work packet
[15:27:57] - Will indicate memory of 4095 MB
[15:27:57] - Detect CPU. Vendor: AuthenticAMD, Family: 15, Model: 4, Stepping: 2
[15:27:57] - Connecting to assignment server
[15:27:57] Connecting to http://assign-GPU.stanford.edu:8080/
[15:27:59] Posted data.
[15:27:59] Initial: 40AB; - Successful: assigned to (171.64.65.102).
[15:27:59] + News From Folding@Home: Welcome to Folding@Home
[15:27:59] Loaded queue successfully.
[15:27:59] Connecting to http://171.64.65.102:8080/
[15:28:00] Posted data.
[15:28:00] Initial: 0000; - Receiving payload (expected size: 99118)
[15:28:02] - Downloaded at ~48 kB/s
[15:28:02] - Averaged speed for that direction ~53 kB/s
[15:28:02] + Received work.
[15:28:02] Trying to send all finished work units
[15:28:02] + No unsent completed units remaining.
[15:28:02] + Closed connections
[15:28:07] 
[15:28:07] + Processing work unit
[15:28:07] Core required: FahCore_11.exe
[15:28:07] Core found.
[15:28:07] Working on queue slot 04 [March 3 15:28:07 UTC]
[15:28:07] + Working ...
[15:28:07] - Calling '.\FahCore_11.exe -dir work/ -suffix 04 -nocpulock -checkpoint 3 -verbose -lifeline 2844 -version 623'

[15:28:07] 
[15:28:07] *------------------------------*
[15:28:07] Folding@Home GPU Core - Beta
[15:28:07] Version 1.24 (Mon Feb 9 11:00:12 PST 2009)
[15:28:07] 
[15:28:07] Compiler  : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 14.00.50727.762 for 80x86 
[15:28:07] Build host: amoeba
[15:28:07] Board Type: AMD
[15:28:07] Core      : 
[15:28:07] Preparing to commence simulation
[15:28:07] - Looking at optimizations...
[15:28:07] - Created dyn
[15:28:07] - Files status OK
[15:28:07] - Expanded 98606 -> 492188 (decompressed 499.1 percent)
[15:28:07] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=98606 data_size=492188, decompressed_data_size=492188 diff=0
[15:28:07] - Digital signature verified
[15:28:07] 
[15:28:07] Project: 5734 (Run 4, Clone 33, Gen 671)
[15:28:07] 
[15:28:07] Assembly optimizations on if available.
[15:28:07] Entering M.D.
[15:28:13] Tpr hash work/wudata_04.tpr:  1633049405 2003194067 1719991608 158154850 226693204
[15:28:13] Working on Protein
[15:28:14] Client config found, loading data.
[15:28:14] Starting GUI Server
[15:28:30] mdrun_gpu returned 
[15:28:30] NANs detected on GPU
[15:28:30] 
[15:28:30] Folding@home Core Shutdown: UNSTABLE_MACHINE
[15:28:33] CoreStatus = 7A (122)
[15:28:33] Sending work to server
[15:28:33] Project: 5734 (Run 4, Clone 33, Gen 671)
[15:28:33] - Read packet limit of 540015616... Set to 524286976.
[15:28:33] - Error: Could not get length of results file work/wuresults_04.dat
[15:28:33] - Error: Could not read unit 04 file. Removing from queue.
[15:28:33] Trying to send all finished work units
[15:28:33] + No unsent completed units remaining.
[15:28:33] - Preparing to get new work unit...
[15:28:33] + Attempting to get work packet
[15:28:33] - Will indicate memory of 4095 MB
[15:28:33] - Connecting to assignment server
[15:28:33] Connecting to http://assign-GPU.stanford.edu:8080/
[15:28:34] Posted data.
[15:28:34] Initial: 40AB; - Successful: assigned to (171.64.65.102).
[15:28:34] + News From Folding@Home: Welcome to Folding@Home
[15:28:35] Loaded queue successfully.
[15:28:35] Connecting to http://171.64.65.102:8080/
[15:28:35] ***** Got a SIGTERM signal (2)
[15:28:35] Killing all core threads

Folding@Home Client Shutdown.


--- Opening Log file [March 3 15:29:53 UTC] 


# Windows GPU Console Edition #################################################
###############################################################################

                       Folding@Home Client Version 6.23

                          http://folding.stanford.edu

###############################################################################
###############################################################################

Launch directory: D:\Folding_Club3D
Executable: D:\Folding_Club3D\Folding@home-Win32-GPU.exe
Arguments: -forcegpu ati_r700 -gpu 1 -local -verbosity 9 

[15:29:53] - Ask before connecting: No
[15:29:53] - User name: hd0h (Team 70335)
[15:29:53] - User ID: 500061F82A17F75A
[15:29:53] - Machine ID: 7
[15:29:53] 
[15:29:53] Loaded queue successfully.
[15:29:53] - Preparing to get new work unit...
[15:29:53] + Attempting to get work packet
[15:29:53] - Will indicate memory of 4095 MB
[15:29:53] - Detect CPU. Vendor: AuthenticAMD, Family: 15, Model: 4, Stepping: 2
[15:29:53] - Connecting to assignment server
[15:29:53] Connecting to http://assign-GPU.stanford.edu:8080/
[15:29:53] - Autosending finished units... [March 3 15:29:53 UTC]
[15:29:53] Trying to send all finished work units
[15:29:53] + No unsent completed units remaining.
[15:29:53] - Autosend completed
[15:29:55] Posted data.
[15:29:55] Initial: 40AB; - Successful: assigned to (171.64.65.102).
[15:29:55] + News From Folding@Home: Welcome to Folding@Home
[15:29:55] Loaded queue successfully.
[15:29:55] Connecting to http://171.64.65.102:8080/
[15:29:56] Posted data.
[15:29:56] Initial: 0000; - Error: Bad packet type from server, expected work assignment
[15:29:56] - Attempt #1  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.
[15:30:15] + Attempting to get work packet
[15:30:15] - Will indicate memory of 4095 MB
[15:30:15] - Connecting to assignment server
[15:30:15] Connecting to http://assign-GPU.stanford.edu:8080/
[15:30:16] Posted data.
[15:30:16] Initial: 40AB; - Successful: assigned to (171.64.65.102).
[15:30:16] + News From Folding@Home: Welcome to Folding@Home
[15:30:17] Loaded queue successfully.
[15:30:17] Connecting to http://171.64.65.102:8080/
[15:30:18] Posted data.
[15:30:18] Initial: 0000; - Receiving payload (expected size: 70752)
[15:30:19] - Downloaded at ~69 kB/s
[15:30:19] - Averaged speed for that direction ~56 kB/s
[15:30:19] + Received work.
[15:30:19] + Closed connections
[15:30:19] 
[15:30:19] + Processing work unit
[15:30:19] Core required: FahCore_11.exe
[15:30:19] Core found.
[15:30:19] Working on queue slot 05 [March 3 15:30:19 UTC]
[15:30:19] + Working ...
[15:30:19] - Calling '.\FahCore_11.exe -dir work/ -suffix 05 -nocpulock -checkpoint 3 -verbose -lifeline 4052 -version 623'

[15:30:19] 
[15:30:19] *------------------------------*
[15:30:19] Folding@Home GPU Core - Beta
[15:30:19] Version 1.24 (Mon Feb 9 11:00:12 PST 2009)
[15:30:19] 
[15:30:19] Compiler  : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 14.00.50727.762 for 80x86 
[15:30:19] Build host: amoeba
[15:30:19] Board Type: AMD
[15:30:19] Core      : 
[15:30:19] Preparing to commence simulation
[15:30:19] - Looking at optimizations...
[15:30:20] - Created dyn
[15:30:20] - Files status OK
[15:30:20] - Expanded 70240 -> 360060 (decompressed 512.6 percent)
[15:30:20] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=70240 data_size=360060, decompressed_data_size=360060 diff=0
[15:30:20] - Digital signature verified
[15:30:20] 
[15:30:20] Project: 5741 (Run 0, Clone 18, Gen 1038)
[15:30:20] 
[15:30:20] Assembly optimizations on if available.
[15:30:20] Entering M.D.
[15:30:26] Tpr hash work/wudata_05.tpr:  4064768970 2450509100 914643701 2185492548 17584242
[15:30:26] Working on Protein
[15:30:26] Client config found, loading data.
[15:30:26] Starting GUI Server
[15:30:42] mdrun_gpu returned 
[15:30:42] NANs detected on GPU
[15:30:42] 
[15:30:42] Folding@home Core Shutdown: UNSTABLE_MACHINE
[15:30:46] CoreStatus = 7A (122)
[15:30:46] Sending work to server
[15:30:46] Project: 5741 (Run 0, Clone 18, Gen 1038)
[15:30:46] - Read packet limit of 540015616... Set to 524286976.
[15:30:46] - Error: Could not get length of results file work/wuresults_05.dat
[15:30:46] - Error: Could not read unit 05 file. Removing from queue.
[15:30:46] Trying to send all finished work units
[15:30:46] + No unsent completed units remaining.
[15:30:46] - Preparing to get new work unit...
[15:30:46] + Attempting to get work packet
[15:30:46] - Will indicate memory of 4095 MB
[15:30:46] - Connecting to assignment server
[15:30:46] Connecting to http://assign-GPU.stanford.edu:8080/
[15:30:47] Posted data.
[15:30:47] Initial: 40AB; - Successful: assigned to (171.64.65.102).
[15:30:47] + News From Folding@Home: Welcome to Folding@Home
[15:30:47] Loaded queue successfully.
[15:30:47] Connecting to http://171.64.65.102:8080/
[15:30:48] Posted data.
[15:30:48] Initial: 0000; - Receiving payload (expected size: 70752)
[15:30:49] - Downloaded at ~69 kB/s
[15:30:49] - Averaged speed for that direction ~59 kB/s
[15:30:49] + Received work.
[15:30:49] Trying to send all finished work units
[15:30:49] + No unsent completed units remaining.
[15:30:49] + Closed connections
[15:30:51] ***** Got a SIGTERM signal (2)
[15:30:51] Killing all core threads

Folding@Home Client Shutdown.
```


----------



## Bumblebee (3. März 2010)

hd0h schrieb:


> Hab seit gestern urplötzlich Probleme mit dem 2. GPU Client. weiß langsam nich mehr weiter, vielleicht kann jemand von euch weiterhelfen?


 
Ja, das ist maximaler Mist

mdrun_gpu returned 
*CoreStatus = 7A (122)* ist leider immer noch unklar ob der Fehler auf der GraKa zu suchen ist (Hardware)
oder ob die WU reale Rechenprobleme auf der GraKa produziert (Software)

Jedenfalls hast du genug "Saft" - daran liegt es nicht
Mögliche Eingrenzung: vertausche mal die beiden Karten und schau ob es nun "die Andere" ist die rumspinnt


----------



## mattinator (3. März 2010)

Wer testet mal Folding mit dem neuen *Geforce 196.75* (Nvidia Treiber Download: Offizielle Geforce-Treiber 196.75 WHQL mit Bugfixes in Spielen - Nvidia, Treiber, Geforce, Download, Nvidia, Physx) ?


----------



## Stergi (3. März 2010)

hab ich schon seit tagen am laufen  auch wenn nur die beta ^^
SMP stelle ich erstmal ein habe keinen nerv zu schaun wo der fehler für den coreerror liegt... -.-


----------



## Azrael_SEt (3. März 2010)

verflixt nochmal

mit A3 komm ich bei HFM.net auch nur auf 1000 PPD, irgendwas haut da nicht hin. CPU is bei 100% auf allen Kernen und nen A3 dauert 1 Tag und 9 Stunden, is das normal???


----------



## DesGrauens (3. März 2010)

Azrael_SEt schrieb:


> Würdest du mir grade nochmal die Flags posten die ich am besten für den SMP nehme?
> 
> Was hat es mit dem Affinity Changer auf sich? Brauch ich den für Version 6 noch oder geht das mitlerweile auch ohne? (Win 7)
> 
> ...




ich will deine vorfreude nicht trüben aber die gibt es nur wenn du die wu am stück faltest!
das wird hier im forum leider nicht oft erwähnt.
wenn du nur 9stunden am tag faltest und die deadline grad so schaffst dann ist die vm die bessere alternative.
da gibt es kein punktabzug.


----------



## Azrael_SEt (4. März 2010)

DesGrauens schrieb:


> ich will deine vorfreude nicht trüben aber die gibt es nur wenn du die wu am stück faltest!
> das wird hier im forum leider nicht oft erwähnt.
> wenn du nur 9stunden am tag faltest und die deadline grad so schaffst dann ist die vm die bessere alternative.
> da gibt es kein punktabzug.


 

Na endlich mal einer der Klartext redet! DANKE! 

Hatte schon erwähnt das ich nur 8-10 Stunden am Tag falte...

Dann wird halt nur noch GPU gefaltet. Bei 14-16k PPD reicht das auch.


----------



## Bumblebee (4. März 2010)

DesGrauens schrieb:


> ...die gibt es nur wenn du die wu am stück faltest!


 
Ach herrje - da hast du natürlich absolut recht
Das nennt sich "Deformation professionelle"
Wenn man(n) immer wieder betont, dass die Punkte *mit BONUS* sind kommt man(n) oft einfach nicht auf die Idee zu präzisieren

Värry sorrie


----------



## computertod (4. März 2010)

hab diese Woche Windows 7 HP x64 auf dem PC installiert, auf dem ich auch falte. und kann es sein, dass Folding @ Home jetzt "schneller" faltet oder kommt mir das nur so vor?


----------



## The Master of MORARE (4. März 2010)

Mir Flatterte eben folgendes entgegen:

Yellow Dog Linux

Eine Distribution voll proprietärem Cudakram. Vielleicht reißen da die Linux GPU-Clienten etwas mehr. Was limitiert bei denen eigentlich "normalerweise unter linux"?



> hab diese Woche Windows 7 HP x64 auf dem PC installiert, auf dem ich auch falte. und kann es sein, dass Folding @ Home jetzt "schneller" faltet oder kommt mir das nur so vor?



Jap das kann sehr gut sein (was bei mir auch so ist ). Jedoch war der Sprung von XP auf Vista größer.


----------



## Fate T.H (5. März 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Was limitiert bei denen eigentlich "normalerweise unter linux"?



Das man es nicht native ausführt sondern über nen Emu namens Wine.
Da ist es herzlich egal welche Distri du nimmst.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (5. März 2010)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Das man es nicht native ausführt sondern über nen Emu namens Wine.
> Da ist es herzlich egal welche Distri du nimmst.



 Aua. Dass es daran liegt, dass es nichtmal nen Clienten gibt tut echt weh.

EDIT:

Fermialarm 

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meld...ung-der-GeForce-GTX-470-enthuellt-946411.html

Hm, mal sehen wie beschnitten der Shaderkram wirklich ist .


----------



## Bumblebee (5. März 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Fermialarm
> Hm, mal sehen wie beschnitten der Shaderkram wirklich ist .


 
KANN sein - muss aber nicht - das sehen wir dann
Tatsache ist jedenfalls (aus Folding-Sicht), dass ich mir weder ATI 5xxx noch FERMI zulege solange die nicht einen *heftigen* Vorteil bringen


----------



## mattinator (5. März 2010)

Azrael_SEt schrieb:


> Na endlich mal einer der Klartext redet! DANKE!
> 
> Hatte schon erwähnt das ich nur 8-10 Stunden am Tag falte...
> 
> Dann wird halt nur noch GPU gefaltet. Bei 14-16k PPD reicht das auch.



Du schaffst mit einer GTX 285 14-16k PPD ?


----------



## The Master of MORARE (5. März 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Du schaffst mit einer GTX 285 14-16k PPD ?


Sind warscheinlich Spitzenwerte . Bei einer 3469er WU kommt auch eine 9800 GT auf über 8k PPD.

66%Faltserver 9800 GT II EPSILON26mn 
8100.003469 (R1, C20, G16)450 Punktevor 53mn


----------



## weizenleiche (5. März 2010)

Wer kommt morgen mit dem team nach hannover?!

Ich brauch dringend ne crossfire brücke!!


----------



## mattinator (5. März 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Sind warscheinlich Spitzenwerte . Bei einer 3469er WU kommt auch eine 9800 GT auf über 8k PPD.
> 
> 66%Faltserver 9800 GT II EPSILON26mn
> 8100.003469 (R1, C20, G16)450 Punktevor 53mn



Komisch, mit den 3469er WU's schaffen meine zwei GTX 275 (742/1250/1550) auch nur jeweils 8100 PPD. Die GPU-Auslastung ist dabei jedoch nur 60 %, diese WU's scheinen nicht so gut mit schnelleren Karten zu skalieren. Wenn ich dann zwei Clients pro Karte rechnen lassen würde, käme ich vllt. auch da hin. Allerdings ist es eher selten, dass zwei 3469er WU's parallel kommen, so dass es insgesamt dann eher bremst. Da sind mir die 576x bis 578x lieber, die bringen 9531 bis 9664 PPD je Karte.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (5. März 2010)

AirKnight schrieb:


> Wer kommt morgen mit dem team nach hannover?!
> 
> Ich brauch dringend ne crossfire brücke!!


Wenn du das ein bisschen früher gesagt hättest, hätte ich noch schnell eine eingesteckt. Aber jetzt sitze ich schon im Zug. Zu spät.


----------



## Empirelord (5. März 2010)

Ich bring dir eine mit, must mich nur drauf ansprechen, ich bin so ein ca. 1,90 großer Typ, der meist mit so nem kleinen komischen Typen rumgeht.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (5. März 2010)

Empirelord schrieb:


> Ich bring dir eine mit, must mich nur drauf ansprechen, ich bin so ein ca. 1,90 großer Typ, der meist mit so nem kleinen komischen Typen rumgeht.


Aaaach... ist "Sensorpixel" dabei oder wen meinst du  .

Fieser Schneefall bei uns hier. Gerade 10 cm, Tendenz steigend.


----------



## Cheater (6. März 2010)

BUUHJAAACHAAAKKKAAA 

Ich hab meine erste WU fertig  Jetzt muss ich nur mal gucken, ob er es auch schafft ne neue zu bekommen, denn im Moment sieht es nicht so aus 

Edit: Jetzt hab ich auch ne neue WU


----------



## herethic (6. März 2010)

Wenn ich ein neues BS instaliere bleiben meine Punkte doch,oder?
Ich muss nur SMP und GPU neu installieren,ne?


----------



## Stergi (6. März 2010)

ja klar die punkte bleiben, SMP neu installieren und GPU kannst du wenn du eine Datenfestplatte hast da drauf packen und wieder rüber ziehn, oder halt auch neu installieren


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (6. März 2010)

thrian hat den Tray-Client, der wird installiert und nicht einfach nur entpackt. Ich habe es ihm ja über TeamViewer eingerichtet, er hat Tray gewünscht.


----------



## Gast3737 (6. März 2010)

huhu kleiner Gruß an die Mitfalter!


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (6. März 2010)

Warum bist du nicht zum Teamtreffen gekommen?


----------



## weizenleiche (6. März 2010)

-BäM- Bin wieder zuhause, voll erschöpft ...
Leute, es hat echt Spaß gemacht


----------



## Gast3737 (7. März 2010)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Warum bist du nicht zum Teamtreffen gekommen?


bin nebenbei Selbstständig und habe Geld verdient


----------



## Bumblebee (7. März 2010)

Geld ist auch nicht alles - hätt dir gern mal auf die Schulter geklopft
Nu denn - nächstes Mal ev.


----------



## Fate T.H (7. März 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Geld ist auch nicht alles ...



Beruhigt aber ungemein bzw. man kann sich davon wieder schicke sachen anschaffen.
Währe ja auch gerne gekommen nur nehm ich für sowas nicht unbedingt Urlaub. ^^


----------



## nfsgame (8. März 2010)

@TECRIDER: Glückwunsch zu den 100.000PPD !


----------



## Bumblebee (8. März 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> @TECRIDER: Glückwunsch zu den 100.000PPD !


 
Dem schliesse ich mich an - lange her, dass ich das mal geschafft habe 

.......................................[unernst]...........................................

Nachdem es nun wohl so aussieht...
- dass du entgültig auf den "Top-Folder-Platz" spekulierst,
- nicht zum Treffen gekommen bist und
- es bei momentanem Stand schon in 1.6 Jahren zu deiner Übernahme der Teamleader-Position käme

... muss ich reagieren
nimm hiermit zur Kenntnis, dass ich das nicht hinnehme
Ich kenne ab sofort weder Rast noch Ruh bis ich deinen feigen Angriff abgewehrt habe
Nicht genug, dass ihr von uns illegale Steuer-Daten-CD's kauft - nun willst du auch noch den letzten Schweizer in einer Spitzenposition verdrängen - das kann nicht angehen
Selbst wenn ich zu Q8200 greifen muss um dich abzuwehren... 

 
.......................................[/unernst]...........................................


----------



## Azrael_SEt (8. März 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Du schaffst mit einer GTX 285 14-16k PPD ?


 
Jup 
Am Wochenende konnt ich jetzt kaum falten, da ich Battlefield Bad Company 2 zocken musste ^^
aber seit heute morgen falte ich wieder, mal schauen was er heute abend sagt. Die PPD liegen aber immer zwischen 10-16k (wenn ich den 196.75 nehme dann nur 8k, aber der wurde ja offiziell zurückgezogen).

Hoffe das ich diese Woche mal ein paar mehr Punkte machen kann, werd sowieso die meiste Zeit nur Final Fantasy XIII zocken


----------



## Empirelord (8. März 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Selbst wenn ich zu Q8200 greifen muss um dich abzuwehren...



Hat das denn nie ein Ende?

Wenn erstmal der Gpu 3 rauskommt und unsere Erwartungen erfüllt, könnt ihr ja mal gucken, wo ihr mit euren NV-Karten bleibt.


----------



## Bumblebee (8. März 2010)

Empirelord schrieb:


> Wenn erstmal der Gpu 3 rauskommt und unsere Erwartungen erfüllt, könnt ihr ja mal gucken, wo ihr mit euren NV-Karten bleibt.


 
Nun, ich persönlich bleibe dann - wie jetzt auch - hart am Limit

Was die Sache mit dem 8200er angeht - ich gebe dir Recht
Wir hatten (reichlich) Spass - nun ist langsam genug
Ev. noch die Bilder von Daniel - einmal noch herzhaft ablachen und dann zum nächsten Opfer
Andere wollen schliesslich auch mal an- (nicht aus-) gelacht werden


----------



## pristi (8. März 2010)

Azrael_SEt schrieb:


> Die PPD liegen aber immer zwischen 10-16k (wenn ich den 196.75 nehme dann nur 8k, aber der wurde ja offiziell zurückgezogen).



Komme mit dem 196.21 und der GTX285 auf max 9.5k - jetzt hätt ich gern mehr Details zur Graka und zum Sys von dir (sprich Einstellungen)


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (8. März 2010)

Bald habe ich Schule aus, dann installiere ich gleich mal den neuesten Geforce-Treiber.


----------



## Empirelord (8. März 2010)

Hier hätte ich mal Jevers Bilder mit einem Q8200 vernünftig komprimiert, sodass sie schneller runterladbar sind und weniger Platz fressen.


----------



## MESeidel (8. März 2010)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> bin nebenbei Selbstständig und habe Geld verdient



Geld verdienen ist immer gut ;o)
Aber vielleicht klappt's ja ein andermal.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (8. März 2010)

Empirelord schrieb:


> Hier hätte ich mal Jevers Bilder mit einem Q8200 *vernünftig komprimiert*, sodass sie schneller runterladbar sind und weniger Platz fressen.


Du hast sie einfach nur herunter skaliert, wobei Informationen verloren gehen. Dann nochmal als JPG (verlustbehaftet) abgespeichert. 
Ich kann sie auch auf 320x240 herunter skalieren, 16 Farben, schlechteste Qualität, dann nehmen sie nochmal weniger Platz weg.


----------



## steffen0278 (8. März 2010)

196.21? Hat nicht Nvidia den Treiber wegen Abschaltung der Lüftersteuerung (Bug) wieder zurückgezogen? Meinte was gelesen zu haben. Würde dir raten nen älteren (195) drauf zu machen.


----------



## pristi (8. März 2010)

War 196.75 mit dem Bug. Der 196.21 ist schon etwas älter


----------



## mattinator (8. März 2010)

pristi schrieb:


> Komme mit dem 196.21 und der GTX285 auf max 9.5k - jetzt hätt ich gern mehr Details zur Graka und zum Sys von dir (sprich Einstellungen)



Mich auch, das kommt mir irgendwie "spanisch" vor. Das einzig Besondere, wass ich in seinem Sysprofile-Eintrag gesehen habe, sind die 2 GB Speicher seiner GTX 285. Mit teilweise höherem Takt (742/1250/1550; Core, RAM, Shader) bin ich mit meinen GTX 275 auch in Deiner Größenordnung, allerdings noch mit Treiber 195.62 unter Windows XP Pro SP3 32-Bit und einem Client / GPU.



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Bald habe ich Schule aus, dann installiere  ich gleich mal den neuesten Geforce-Treiber.



Welchen meinst Du ? Den zurückgezogenen doch besser nicht: Nvidia zieht Geforce-Treiber 196.75 zurück - Nvidia, Geforce, Treiber.


----------



## pristi (8. März 2010)

Naja, hab die Zotac AMP! (702/1296/1512) - daher evtl die paar Punkte mehr. Kann nur keine Sig-Bilder einfügen (BB Code für Bilder nicht erlaubt Oo), sonst hätte mans sehen können.

Allerdings sagt mein GPU-Z, dass der Speicher nicht mal ansatzweise ausgelastet ist (aktuell 506MB bei 8,8k PPD, P5783), also denk ich nicht, dass es an den 2G Vram liegt.
Auch mein Test eben, ob der SMP-Client die Graka doch stärker limitiert hat nix ergeben (keine Steigerung sichtbar).


----------



## Bumblebee (8. März 2010)

Also - nochmal zum Mitschreiben
Der letzte (und somit "funktionsfähige") WHQL-Treiber ist die 196.21
"Funktionsfähig" deshalb weil er einen OC-Bug hatte (Karten laufen nur auf default)
Danach kam der 196.34 beta der diese Probleme löste
*DEN* benutze ich momentan bei all meinen N_VIDIA-Karten


----------



## Azrael_SEt (8. März 2010)

pristi schrieb:


> Komme mit dem 196.21 und der GTX285 auf max 9.5k - jetzt hätt ich gern mehr Details zur Graka und zum Sys von dir (sprich Einstellungen)


 
Schreib ich dir gerne so gegen 18 Uhr wenn ich wieder am Rechner bin.

Soviel schonmal im Vorraus:

3 GPU Clienten!!! (die verbrauchen 1,5 GB VRAM  ) also da geht nochwas, nur würde jede Wu dann ja länger dauern und mal nen Film nebenbei schauen geht dann ab 720p nichtmehr flüssig...

GPU ist Übertaktet (ca. 10% Kern und ca. 10% Shader, Speicher auf Standarttakt)

Treiber hab ich die 196.34

Graka ist von Gainward die 2GB Variante. Läuft so auf 73°C stabil.
GPU-Z meint 85% Auslastung


Wann wird F@H immer aktualisiert? bzw. die Stats in der Signatur?


----------



## Showtek192 (8. März 2010)

josen was geht den hier so 


wie war den so die cebit


----------



## nfsgame (8. März 2010)

Showtek192 schrieb:


> josen was geht den hier so
> 
> 
> wie war den so die cebit


Und du bist ?


----------



## Bumblebee (8. März 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Und du bist ?


 
Würde mich auch interessieren
Kommt hier einfach rein und macht auf "HOLLA die Waldfee"


----------



## nfsgame (8. März 2010)

Wenn dann "Holla die Faltfee" .


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (8. März 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Welchen meinst Du ? Den zurückgezogenen doch besser nicht: Nvidia zieht Geforce-Treiber 196.75 zurück - Nvidia, Geforce, Treiber.


Ich bin auf der Nvidia-Seite auf Treiber-Download gegangen, da kam der 196.21, den habe ich geladen. Ich habe gar nicht daran gedacht, auch nach Beta-Treibern zu suchen.


----------



## mattinator (8. März 2010)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Ich bin auf der Nvidia-Seite auf Treiber-Download gegangen, da kam der 196.21, den habe ich geladen. Ich habe gar nicht daran gedacht, auch nach Beta-Treibern zu suchen.



Beim 196.21 geht OC momentan nur mit dem MSI Afterburner, ansonsten den 196.34 Beta nehmen (Download: Geforce-Beta-Treiber 196.34 mit Bugfix des Overclocking-Problems - Geforce, Treiber, Download, Nvidia, Beta). Kannst ja mal posten, ob es beim Folding einen PPD-Zuwachs gibt. Ich habe noch den 195.62, läuft eigentlich stabil und schnell.


----------



## RonRonsen (8. März 2010)

Viell. nach dem Bild zu Urteilen "der Kapitan "


----------



## Lee (8. März 2010)

Eine Frage hätte ich an euch Profis. 

Und zwar, wie kann ich am Produktivsten falten? Im Moment läuft bei mir praktisch durchgängig meine PS3 als Faltmaschine. Am PC bisher noch nichts.

Ich habe einen Phenom I auf 2,75 GHz. Mein PC läuft auch nicht 24/7, ich würde sagen durchschnittlich 5 Stunden am Tag. In dem Fall ist der SMP Client nicht sehr sinnvoll, richtig?
GPU Folding kommt für mich nicht in Frage, da mir meine Grafikkarte (HD4870) dabei einfach zu laut wird.

Im Prinzip geht es bei mir darum, wie ich am besten meinen Prozessor zum falten verwende. Meiner PS3 möchte ich keinen Langzeit 24/7 Betrieb antun (die muss noch eine Weile halten). Ich bin nicht auf maximale PPD aus, sondern mir geht es alleine um den Wissenschaftlichen Effekt. Also ich möchte halt immer rechtzeitig meine WU´s abliefern können, damit es Standford etwas nützt, auch ohne dass mein PC dauernd läuft.

Ach, ich verwende Vista 64 Bit, falls das wichtig ist.

Ich hoffe ihr versteht in etwa, worauf ich hinaus will 

Gruß, Lee


----------



## The Master of MORARE (8. März 2010)

Hallo Lee,
schön, dass es dich auch einmal hierher verschlägt.
Deinen Anforderungen nach solltest du es einmal mit mehreren "Singlecore-Clienten" probieren. Die Deadlines der WUs (vgl. MHD) sind dort knapp einen Monat lang.


----------



## Lee (8. März 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Hallo Lee,
> schön, dass es dich auch einmal hierher verschlägt.
> Deinen Anforderungen nach solltest du es einmal mit mehreren "Singlecore-Clienten" probieren. Die Deadlines der WUs (vgl. MHD) sind dort knapp einen Monat lang.


Mich verschlägt es wieder einmal hier her 
Habe vor 2 Jahren schon knapp 160000 Punkte erfaltet und ettliche male aufgehört und neu angefangen etc^^

Meinst du mit Single Core Clienten diesen "Tray Client", der in diesem Tutorial beschrieben wird?


----------



## mattinator (8. März 2010)

Einfach den aktuellen CPU-SMP-Consolen-Client installieren (Download hier Folding@home - DownloadWinOther Drop-in binary for current Windows SMP console client (6.29) nicht vergessen,  Info's hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...70335/19648-howto-smp2-client-einrichten.html). Zu schaffen sind auch die A3-Projekte ohne 24/7. Erhältst zwar dann nicht den maximalen Bonus, jedoch immer noch mehr PPD als mit dem normalen CPU-Client. Die normale Arbeit am Rechner wird kaum beeinträchtigt, da die CPU-Resourcen recht schnell vom Client auf andere Anwendungen abgegeben werden.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (8. März 2010)

Lee schrieb:


> Mich verschlägt es wieder einmal hier her
> Habe vor 2 Jahren schon knapp 160000 Punkte erfaltet und ettliche male aufgehört und neu angefangen etc^^
> 
> Meinst du mit Single Core Clienten diesen "Tray Client", der in diesem Tutorial beschrieben wird?


Exakt



mattinator schrieb:


> Einfach den aktuellen CPU-SMP-Consolen-Client installieren (Download hier Folding@home - DownloadWinOther Drop-in binary for current Windows SMP console client (6.29) nicht vergessen,  Info's hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...70335/19648-howto-smp2-client-einrichten.html). Zu schaffen sind auch die A3-Projekte ohne 24/7. Erhältst zwar dann nicht den maximalen Bonus, jedoch immer noch mehr PPD als mit dem normalen CPU-Client. Die normale Arbeit am Rechner wird kaum beeinträchtigt, da die CPU-Resourcen recht schnell vom Client auf andere Anwendungen abgegeben werden.


Die A3-WUs hatt ich ja glatt vergessen -.-'. Sollten aber auch munter laufen, es besteht natürlich immernoch die Chance A1 oder A2 WUs zu erwischen, welche dann hoffnungslos bei dir Verfallen würden.


----------



## mattinator (8. März 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Exakt
> 
> 
> Die A3-WUs hatt ich ja glatt vergessen -.-'. Sollten aber auch munter laufen, es besteht natürlich immernoch die Chance A1 oder A2 WUs zu erwischen, welche dann hoffnungslos bei dir Verfallen würden.



Unter Windows habe ich noch keine A2 WUs bekommen, im Moment sind es wieder mal nur A3 und die A1 sollten nach meiner Rechnung auch mit einem Phenom I zu schaffen sein, hier zwei Beispiele mit meinem Q9550@Stock.

Beispiel 1, Projekt 2653:


Spoiler



Project ID: 2653
 Core: GRO-SMP
 Credit: 1760
 Frames: 100


 Name: Intel Q9550 CPU-SMP
 Path: C:\Programme\Folding@home\Folding@home-x86-smp\
 Number of Frames Observed: 100

 Min. Time / Frame : 00:10:10 - 2.492,9 PPD
 Avg. Time / Frame : 00:10:17 - 2.464,6 PPD

Damit wurden ca. 1760/2464,6 = 0.72 Tage für das Projekt benötigt. Auf das Maximum 4 Tagen verteilt kommen pro Tag ca. 0.18 Tage = 4:18 h Rechenzeit heraus.


Beispiel 2, Projekt 2665:


Spoiler



Project ID: 2665
 Core: GRO-SMP
 Credit: 1920
 Frames: 100


 Name: Intel Q9550 CPU-SMP
 Path: C:\Programme\Folding@home\Folding@home-x86-smp\
 Number of Frames Observed: 145

 Min. Time / Frame : 00:15:02 - 1.839,1 PPD
 Avg. Time / Frame : 00:15:45 - 1.755,4 PPD

Damit wurden ca. 1920/1755,4 = 1.10 Tage für das Projekt benötigt. Auf  das Maximum 6 Tagen verteilt kommen pro Tag auch ca. 0.18 Tage = 4:18 h  Rechenzeit heraus.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (8. März 2010)

Oh, das hätte ich nicht gedacht . Naja. Könnte wirklich klappen, habe  leider noch keine Erfahrung mit der ersten Phenomgeneration wenns um den SPM-Clienten geht.


----------



## mattinator (9. März 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Oh, das hätte ich nicht gedacht . Naja. Könnte wirklich klappen, habe  leider noch keine Erfahrung mit der ersten Phenomgeneration wenns um den SPM-Clienten geht.



Na ja, ist nur eine Schätzung, mein Beitrag hat vllt. auch etwas irritiert da beide CPU's 9550 heißen (AMD / Intel). Ich habe ja einen *Intel Q9550* und Lee einen *AMD Phenom I 9550*@2,75 GHz, der damit knapp über einem AMD Phenom I 9950 liegen dürfte. D.h., er sollte max. 20 % langsamer als mein Q9550 sein und somit die CPU-SMP-Projekte im Rahmen des Möglichen liegen. Kann Lee ja ohne Bedenken mal ausprobieren. Wenn es mit den deadlines zu knapp wird, kann er ja immer noch als Ausnahme für ein Projekt mal die Rechenzeit verlängern und dann auf ein bis vier noremale CPU-Clients umswitchen.

EDIT: Was ist das denn für ein geiles Projekt, Benchmark aus HFM-NET:


> Project ID: 6606
> Core: GROGPU2
> Credit: 550
> Frames: 100
> ...


----------



## Bumblebee (9. März 2010)

Also ich *rate* vom SMP *ab*

Die reine Rechenleistung vom AMD Phenom 9550 liegt bei ca. 66% eines C2Q9550
Was bedeutet, dass *bestenfalls* die *finalen* Deadlines knapp erreicht werden können
Und das - für mich besonders entscheidend - unter Stress - also ohne mal eine (gewollte oder ungewollte) Pause machen zu können


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (9. März 2010)

Lee schrieb:


> Meinst du mit Single Core Clienten diesen "Tray Client", der in diesem Tutorial beschrieben wird?


Der Tray-Client nistet sich im AppData/Anwendungsdaten-Ordner ein. Auch wenn du mehrere Installationen parallel mit mehreren Ordnern im Programme-Ordner hast, hast du nur einen Ordner in AppData.
*-> Du kannst nur einen Tray-Client haben.*

Was natürlich geht, ist 1 Singlecore-Tray-Client und ein GPU-Tray-Client parallel, weil hier die Ordner in AppData unterschiedlich sind.

Wenn du mehrere Singlecore-Clients parallel laufen lassen willst, *musst du die Konsolen-Version nehmen*. Die ist sowieso besser. Und wenn du Platz in der Taskbar sparen willst, kannst du sie auch als Dienst laufen lassen.
Der Konsolen-Client (Singlecore oder GPU) wird nicht installiert, nur entpackt. Du kannst ihn auch als portable Version auf einem USB-Stick nehmen. (Gilt nicht für den SMP, dieser wird installiert.)


----------



## ernei (9. März 2010)

Hi,


Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> *-> Du kannst nur einen Tray-Client haben.*
> 
> Was natürlich geht, ist 1 Singlecore-Tray-Client und ein GPU-Tray-Client parallel, weil hier die Ordner in AppData unterschiedlich sind.
> 
> Wenn du mehrere Singlecore-Clients parallel laufen lassen willst, *musst du die Konsolen-Version nehmen*.


das ist aus meiner Sicht nicht ganz richtig!
Ich habe an einem Rechner 4x CPU Tray-Client + 1x GPU Tray-Client.
an einem anderen Rechner 2x CPU Tray-Client + 3x GPU Tray-Client.

Es wird sicherlich mit den Consolen-Clients ein paar Punkte mehr geben, aber es geht schon.
Mich stören die "tausend" offenen Consolen eher wie die Trays (und meine Frau erst!).

[Edit]Ich habe trotzdem lieber die Tray´s. Ich sitze den ganzen Tag an den Consolen, ich kann die nicht mehr sehen!


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (9. März 2010)

ernei schrieb:


> Mich stören die "tausend" offenen Consolen eher wie die Trays (und meine Frau erst!).


Deswegen ja die Dienste.


----------



## Lorin (9. März 2010)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Der Konsolen-Client (Singlecore oder GPU) wird nicht installiert, nur entpackt. Du kannst ihn auch als portable Version auf einem USB-Stick nehmen.


 
Hm da hab ich ja noch nie drüber nachgedacht.... unbegrenzte Möglichkeiten 
Kann man die WU dann auch auf verschiedenen GPUs durchfalten lassen? Wenn ich ihn bsp zuhause auf ner GTX275 starte aber nicht fertig werde, dann auf der Arbeit mit ner Radeon fertig falten lassen?


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (9. März 2010)

Lorin schrieb:


> Kann man die WU dann auch auf verschiedenen GPUs durchfalten lassen?


Solange sie vom selben Hersteller sind, ja. Du kannst z.B. auf einer GTX 285 anfangen und auf einer 9800 GTX+ weiter machen/die WU fertig stellen.



> Wenn ich ihn bsp zuhause auf ner GTX275 starte aber nicht fertig werde, dann auf der Arbeit mit ner Radeon fertig falten lassen?


Nein, das geht nicht. ATI nutzt einen anderen Core als Nvidia. Wenn F@H sieht, dass eine ATI im Rechner steckt, aber eine Nvidia-WU geladen ist, verwirft es die WU und lädt eine neue, für ATI.


----------



## Lee (9. März 2010)

Vielen Dank für eure zahlreichen und hilfreichen Ratschläge 
Ich habe jetzt 4mal den Single Core Konsolen Klienten am laufen. Das gibt rund 1300 ppd.

Eine kleine Frage hätte ich noch, was macht die WU Größe aus? In der Config kann man ja zwischen small normal und large auswählen.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (9. März 2010)

Small WUs nehmen weniger RAM und beim Versenden Internetbandbreite weg.
Wenn du Big auswählst, kannst du trotzdem auch normale und kleine WUs kriegen, andersrum jedoch nicht.
Wenn Stanford die kleinen WUs ausgehen, kriegen die Clients mit der Einstellung small keine WUs mehr. Bei normal ist das Problem kleiner, bei big gibt es praktisch nie Probleme.


----------



## JayxG (9. März 2010)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Solange sie vom selben Hersteller sind, ja. Du kannst z.B. auf einer GTX 285 anfangen und auf einer 9800 GTX+ weiter machen/die WU fertig stellen.


Allerdings sollte man dabei beachten, dass die WU vom gleichen System hochgeladen werden sollte, von dem sie auch runtergeladen wurde. Sonst kann es passieren dass es keine Punkte gibt.


> There are new security features that impact sneakernetting. The WU must be uploaded with the same System ID and Machine ID as that downloaded the WU.


 Quelle


@Lee: Hab im letzten Jahr mit meinem Phenom 9850@ 2.8GHz auch nur an den Single- Core Clients gerechnet, da ich die Deadlines des SMP nur ganz knapp hätte einhalten können. 
1300ppd ist ein guter Wert - Der PhenomII schafft unter dem Windows-Client, bei einem A1-SMP Projekt auch nur 1400-2400ppd.


----------



## mattinator (9. März 2010)

ernei schrieb:


> Es wird sicherlich mit den Consolen-Clients ein paar Punkte mehr geben, aber es geht schon.
> Mich stören die "tausend" offenen Consolen eher wie die Trays (und meine Frau erst!).
> 
> [Edit]Ich habe trotzdem lieber die Tray´s. Ich sitze den ganzen Tag an den Consolen, ich kann die nicht mehr sehen!



Versuch mal das hier für die Consolen (u.v. mehr): </title> <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1"> <meta name="keywords" content="TrayIt, TrayIt!, minimize to tray, tray, minimize, minimize to system tray, windows, applications, system, trayit, tray, tray icon, notif . Funktioniert unter Windows XP Pro SP3 super.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (9. März 2010)

Nabend die Damen, die Herren,

ich hab evtl die Möglichkeit demnächst ein etwas größeren Server sich Dumm und Dämlich falten zu lassen. Da der Root-Server mehrere virtuelle Server darstellt und noch lang nicht ausgelastet ist, hab ich ein Angebot bekommen die Rechenleistung zu nutzen. Nur weiß ich nicht wie ich den am besten Auslasten kann. 
Mein Problem ist allerdings auch, dass ich die Infrastruktur (noch) nicht kenne. 
Und nun meine Frage: ich hab eben bei Standford keinen Client gefunden, der auch auf einem  Itanium laufen würde. Oder kann ich da einfach einen 64Client von Linux nehmen?!?

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (9. März 2010)

Itanium-Prozessoren können auch x86-Programme ausführen, aber nur emuliert -> Geschwindigkeitsverluste.


----------



## Gast3737 (9. März 2010)

ich bin in den Top 30 der besten Producer!


----------



## MESeidel (9. März 2010)

Und das nicht zum ersten mal!


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (9. März 2010)

Ich kann meinen PC leider nicht 24/7 laufen lassen. Lärm/Will in dem selben Zimmer auch schlafen.
Ich darf meinen PC leider nicht 24/7 laufen lassen. Eltern/Stromkosten.
Sonst wäre ich Top 15 oder 16 Producer.


----------



## Gast3737 (10. März 2010)

MESeidel schrieb:


> Und das nicht zum ersten mal!


ich erinnere mich da an die Zeit als Radeon exklusiv gefaltet wurde..meine HD3870 hat böse gerockt..war unter den Top 20 glaube 15ter oder so..mein kurzzeit Ziel sind  erst mal wieder die Top 100 dann die 1.000.000 und dann mal sehen..


----------



## Lorin (10. März 2010)

JayxG schrieb:


> Allerdings sollte man dabei beachten, dass die WU vom gleichen System hochgeladen werden sollte, von dem sie auch runtergeladen wurde. Sonst kann es passieren dass es keine Punkte gibt.
> Quelle


 
Nur damit ich keinen Denkfehler habe:
In diesem Falle macht es also am meisten sinn, wenn ich den client auf "Ask before connect = YES" setze damit er nicht am falschen Rechner die WU hochlädt?
Würde den Stick dann nämlich immer an den PC dranhängen an dem ich grade sowieso arbeite. Wenn die WU am falschen PC fertig wird verneine ich dann einfach den connect. Korrekt?


----------



## mattinator (10. März 2010)

Lorin schrieb:


> Nur damit ich keinen Denkfehler habe:
> In diesem Falle macht es also am meisten sinn, wenn ich den client auf "Ask before connect = YES" setze damit er nicht am falschen Rechner die WU hochlädt?
> Würde den Stick dann nämlich immer an den PC dranhängen an dem ich grade sowieso arbeite. Wenn die WU am falschen PC fertig wird verneine ich dann einfach den connect. Korrekt?



Ich denke mal, wenn Deine Folding-Client-Installation incl. der Daten komplett auf dem USB-Stick ist, ist es wohl eher egal. Der Client speichert meines Wissen keine Daten in der Windows-Registry.


----------



## Fate T.H (10. März 2010)

Oh doch das tut der Klient schau mal in der Regedit bei einem 64-Bit OS unter "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\"
und auch neuerdings anscheinend auch unter "HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\"
wer weiß wo der sich sonst noch einträgt.


----------



## JayxG (10. März 2010)

Lorin schrieb:


> Nur damit ich keinen Denkfehler habe:
> In diesem Falle macht es also am meisten sinn, wenn ich den client auf "Ask before connect = YES" setze damit er nicht am falschen Rechner die WU hochlädt?


Richtig.


Lorin schrieb:


> Würde den Stick dann nämlich immer an den PC dranhängen an dem ich grade sowieso arbeite. Wenn die WU am falschen PC fertig wird verneine ich dann einfach den connect. Korrekt?


Jap, nur leider gibts bei dem sich öffnenden Fenster nur ein "OK" Feld- und sobald du auf dieses Feld klickst oder das Fenster schliessen möchtest erkennt er dieses als "Ja" an, und sendet die WU.

Einzige Möglichkeit wäre das Fenster "Ready to connect to network to upload results" einfach zu ignorieren, und es anschliessend zusammen mit dem Clienten zu schliessen.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (10. März 2010)

Ich habe die Schreibweise meines PCGHX-Nicknamens mal an die von F@H (und vielen weiteren) angleichen lassen. Ist so einfacher.
Der Bindestrich als billiger Unterstrich-Ersatz war ja eine Altlast vom alten Forum.


----------



## Crymes (10. März 2010)

Hat Die HD 5770 eigentlich ne gute Faltleistung?
G-Flops technisch müsste sie doch vor der Gtx 285 liegen, oder?


----------



## mattinator (10. März 2010)

Langsamfalter schrieb:


> Hat Die HD 5770 eigentlich ne gute Faltleistung?
> G-Flops technisch müsste sie doch vor der Gtx 285 liegen, oder?



Das würde einige von unseren "Faltern" schon freuen, ist aber (noch) nicht so. Im Zusammenspiel von Hardware, Treiber, Folding-GPU-Client und -Cores arbeiten die NVIDIA-Karten, welche CUDA unterstützen (müsste ab Chip G80 sein), doch ein ganzes Stück effizienter. Das soll jedoch bald ändern. Hoffe nur, dass der Nachteil von NVIDIA nicht zu groß wird, wollte mir eigentlich nicht so schnell 'ne neue Grafikkarte kaufen.


----------



## Crymes (10. März 2010)

Wird dann DX11 (DX Compute) Unterstützung, ATI Stream oder Open CL hinzugefügt?
In welchem Monat wird der Client denn ungefähr erscheinen?


----------



## Argead (10. März 2010)

OpenCL soll nachträglich zum GPU3 Client hinzugefügt werden, da aber nochnichtmal der draußen ist. Es könnte morgen rauskommen oder in nem halben Jahr, genaueres ist nicht bekannt


----------



## Lorin (11. März 2010)

*kannskaumnocherwarten*
Bin mal gespannt wieviel PPD meine beiden Radeon dann produzieren. Und ich hoffe dass das CPU-Last Problem dann auch mal geregelt ist ohne Flush_Interval und den ganzen Rumpel.
Einer meiner Radeons steht nur ein SingleCore zur Seite da wäre eine entlastung der CPU echt wünschenswert.


----------



## Crymes (11. März 2010)

Wie lange braucht denn eine HD 5770 für eine WU? 
Ich hatte mal meinen HD3300 falten lassen, damit war die DL nicht zu schaffen.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (11. März 2010)

Langsamfalter schrieb:


> Wie lange braucht denn eine HD 5770 für eine WU?


Das kann man nicht allgemein sagen. Es gibt größere und kleinere WUs.
Meine 9800 GTX+ braucht für kleinere WUs (353, 450, etc.) 30min-2h (Schätzung), 1888er brauchen ca. 8-12h.
Kleine WUs haben kürzere Deadlines als große. Eine 353er kann man zumindest mit den meisten Nvidia-Karten gut an einem Stück durchfalten, auch wenn der Rechner nicht lange an ist. Für eine 1888er hast du über 20 Tage Zeit, dafür dauert es auch länger, die zu berechnen.


----------



## Lorin (11. März 2010)

Langsamfalter schrieb:


> Wie lange braucht denn eine HD 5770 für eine WU?
> Ich hatte mal meinen HD3300 falten lassen, damit war die DL nicht zu schaffen.


 
Also meine HD5750 braucht lt HFM.net zwischen 220-350min je WU. (kommt halt auf die WU an) Die H5770 sollte also etwas schneller sein.


----------



## Muschkote (11. März 2010)

@Jever_Pilsener

Ich möcht ja nicht klugscheissen aber die 1888er WUs haben eine max. Deadline von *6* Tagen und nicht über 20.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (11. März 2010)

Ich meine mich daran zu erinnern, dass  HFM.NET mir mal was mit 20 Tagen angezeigt hat. Vielleicht verwechsel ich auch etwas.


----------



## JayxG (11. März 2010)

Ich glaub du meinst die Projekte für die es 783 Punkte gibt (P5781 - P5786). Die haben eine max. Deadline von 25 Tagen.


----------



## JeansOn (12. März 2010)

Liebe Leute, *ich unterstütze Euch volle Pulle*!

... mit 47P. WUs :/

eine nach der anderen. Schon die ganze Woche und letzte Woche auch. Na ja, es waren auch schon mal WUs dabei, da gab es doppelte Punkte und mit etwas Glück sogar dreifache Punkte  . Das ist ein Glück. Aber wenn Stanford meint, daß einer diese Arbeit tun sollte ...
In der Teamliste dümpeln leider noch sooo viele vor mir, die absolut nix mehr falten. Die kriege ich auch auf diese Weise.


----------



## mattinator (12. März 2010)

JeansOn schrieb:


> Liebe Leute, *ich unterstütze Euch volle Pulle*!
> 
> ... mit 47P. WUs :/
> 
> ...



Na dann mal schon vielen Dank und viel Erfolg.


----------



## JeansOn (12. März 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Na dann mal schon vielen Dank und viel Erfolg.



Wie gut wir doch hier aufgehoben sind, ist damit doch eigentlich klar zu erkennen.

Man erlebt hier Anfeuerung, aber auch besonderen Dank an Schnellfalter. Ruckzuck ist ne WU durch. - Eigentlich müßte es dafür einen Preis geben: Wer innerhalb einer Zeitspanne die meisten WUs schafft, wird WU-König. *toll-fühl* , na ja.


----------



## Muschkote (12. März 2010)

BigWuuusch


----------



## Bumblebee (12. März 2010)

JeansOn schrieb:


> Wie gut wir doch hier aufgehoben sind, ist damit doch eigentlich klar zu erkennen.
> 
> Man erlebt hier Anfeuerung, aber auch besonderen Dank an Schnellfalter. Ruckzuck ist ne WU durch


 
Na ist doch klar
Wir nehmen alle Beiträge gerne - ist ja für alle von Nutzen
Weiter so - und danke


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (12. März 2010)

Ein Freund von mir will sich bald einen PC zusammenbauen. Mit i7 und Fermi. Heute war er hier, um sich meinen PC anzugucken. Dabei habe ich ihm F@H gezeigt. Er will mitmachen. Ein neuer Falter im Team. 
Sein Geldbeutel entscheidet, ob es Sockel 1156 oder 1366 wird. Leider ist 1156 wahrscheinlicher. Er will eben viel Geld in die Grafikkarte stecken.

Ich habe ihm auch gezeigt, was Overclocking ist. jetzt läuft mein PC mit knapp über 3,6 GHz -> mehr PPD. Und das ganze schon seit über 2 Stunden stabil.


----------



## JeansOn (12. März 2010)

Ja, da hast Du ja einiges erreicht, Jever.
So kommt unser Team weiter. Nen Neuen zu gewinnen ist falten auf einer höheren Ebene


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (12. März 2010)

2 weitere Freunde von mir sind auch an F@H interessiert. Hoffentlich kann ich das denen an diesem WE einrichten.
Einer dieser Freunde hat auch eine PS3. Die könnte er auch noch mit einspannen.


----------



## Fate T.H (13. März 2010)

Mal ernsthaft ich würd es bleiben lassen die PS3 mit einzubinden egal ob es die Fat bzw. Slim ist.
Das Credits/Watt Verhältnis passt hier nicht mal ansatzweise.


----------



## russiaONice (13. März 2010)

Dann sag ich hier doch auch mal "HI".
Extra mal hier angemeldet um meinen Senf dazu geben zu koennen und Fragen zu stellen... die mir unweigerlich vor allem beim "[How-to] Schnell effizient falten mit einer VM" gekommen sind... weshalb ich das auch (noch) nicht mache^^

Ansonsten sind i7 920 @2,67 &GTX285 beide um 0,0% uebertaktet  Und gefaltet wird (bis zur WAKUE...in *weissdergeier*) auch nur so lange es draussen kuehl ist und der Rechner die Heizung ersetzt. Sind im Sommer mit z.T. ueber 30° schon genug in der Bude ;P


----------



## Bumblebee (13. März 2010)

Na dann gebe ich dein "HI" mal zurück, russiaONice - und "willkomme" dich
Mit deinem Sys kannst du ganz schön was zusammenfalten 
Bleibt zu hoffen, dass der Sommer mild wird - dann können wir dich länger "behalten"


----------



## Henninges (13. März 2010)

gegen einen "milden" sommer hätte ich auch nichts...ist es eigentlich "normal" das mein zweiter rechner mit einer gtx260/pentium e6300 kombo mehr punkte reisst als meine gtx275/q6600 ?? hab immer das gefühl das da mehr punkte geschrieben werden...muss mal die "benchmarks" vergleichen...


----------



## michael7738 (13. März 2010)

> Liebe Leute, ich unterstütze Euch volle Pulle!
> 
> ... mit 47P. WUs :/
> 
> eine nach der anderen. Schon die ganze Woche und letzte Woche auch.


So gehts mir auch. Ich starte die Clients immer mit -oneunit und kann teilweise schon zwei Stunden später den Client direkt nochma starten weil er schon fertig ist.
Nur mein Laptop, das hat nur einen Bruchteil der Leistung meines PCs, aber das bekommt immer die großen WUs (905er momentan) wo es noch tagelang dran rechnen muss.


----------



## nfsgame (13. März 2010)

russiaONice schrieb:


> Dann sag ich hier doch auch mal "HI".
> Extra mal hier angemeldet um meinen Senf dazu geben zu koennen und Fragen zu stellen... die mir unweigerlich vor allem beim "[How-to] Schnell effizient falten mit einer VM" gekommen sind... weshalb ich das auch (noch) nicht mache^^
> 
> Ansonsten sind i7 920 @2,67 &GTX285 beide um 0,0% uebertaktet  Und gefaltet wird (bis zur WAKUE...in *weissdergeier*) auch nur so lange es draussen kuehl ist und der Rechner die Heizung ersetzt. Sind im Sommer mit z.T. ueber 30° schon genug in der Bude ;P


DAnn auch mal von mir ein Herzlich Willkommen !
Heißt das "MD" in deinem Profil als Wohnort Magdeburg? Wenn ja, dann könntest du ja mal bei dem einen oder anderen Teamtreffen teilnehmen .


----------



## nichtraucher91 (13. März 2010)

Hey russiaONice,

Willkommen im Team und ein Gruß aus Süd-Ost 

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## Argead (13. März 2010)

Hi Russionice, du machst ja ganz schön Punkte, mich haste ja schon überholt.

Willkommen im Team!


Argead


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (13. März 2010)

Herzlich willkommen!
Du kannst den i7 Bigadv falten lassen. Gibt mehr Punkte.


----------



## nfsgame (13. März 2010)

Naja, unübertaktet hat das Unterfangen eher wenig Sinn .


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (13. März 2010)

Wenn man nicht gerade den Boxed-Kühler hat, übertaktet man einen i7. Ein unübertakteter i7 bringt nicht so viel.


----------



## Fate T.H (13. März 2010)

Bringt immer noch mehr als mindestens jeder gleich schnell getakteter Quadcore ohne SMT


----------



## russiaONice (13. März 2010)

_Wenn man nicht gerade den Boxed-Kühler hat, übertaktet man einen i7. Ein unübertakteter i7 bringt nicht so viel. _

Hab ich haber! Hier steht zwar noch ein nagelneuer NH-U12P rum aber da ich irgendwann auf WaKü umstellen will bleibt der im Karton und wird dann mal verkauft... .
Und Bei 21°C Zimmertemp hab ich im Schnitt schon 65-75° bei der CPU. Das reicht mir auch erstmal.

_Heißt das "MD" in deinem Profil als Wohnort Magdeburg?_
Ja, heisst es 

Und bevor ich irgendwas am i7 veraendere muss ich erstmal in mich gehen und herrausfinden was beim OC der GTX schief gegangen ist!

Hab sie jetzt doch mal von:
GPU Clock 670 - auf 691
Memory bei 1250 (2500) unveraendert
Und den fuers falten wichtigeren Shader von 1508 auf 1623 angehoben.

Beim falten gibt es auch bei hoeheren Werten keine Probleme - auch nicht mit der Hitze - Temp ist Momentan bei 70-75°C beim Fan-Speed von 50-60%. Auch der Furmark lief im hitzigen Stresstest 10min mit 1920x1200 und 4xAA "nur" auf 80-82° [bei dann 91% Fan-Speed] ohne das sich irgendwelche Wertaenderungen bei GPU-Z gezeigt haetten.
Doch bei einem "normalen" anderen Test aus Spass, beim gleichzeitigen verschieben eines eins Programmfensters, gab es einen Anzeigefehler und alle Taktraten waren danach maximal nur noch ca die Haelfte vom Standarttakt! :O Nun ja. Vielleicht haette ich den Memorytakt da lassen sollen wo er war. Eh Schwachsinnig... . 
Hab nur leider mein SMP2-Projekt nach der Systemwiederherstellung bei 38% verloren (dank staendigem kopieren der Ordner konnte ich das Vorgaengerprojekt bei 93% einige Stunden zuvor vorher wenigstens retten^^). Und mein GPU 10107er OC-Testfaltprojekt war bei 98% weg (normal 60s je % danach 55-54 und nach dem Absturz 130s ). Vom Zeitverlust durch nicht falten mal ganz zu schweigen. Kein guter Tag - jetzt wird erst mal TV geguckt um ihn in Ruhe arbeiten zu lassen 

@Argead 
Gruesse zurueck vom Werder... kann man die Elbe eigentlich irgendwie zum kuehlen des PCs nutzen? ;P


MARcus


----------



## nichtraucher91 (13. März 2010)

russiaONice schrieb:


> @Argead
> Gruesse zurueck vom Werder... kann man die Elbe eigentlich irgendwie zum kuehlen des PCs nutzen? ;P
> 
> 
> MARcus



Das war nicht Argead 
Ich denke dass sollte kein Problem sein. Die Elbe hat bestimmt noch etwas Reserven. Da kannst du dein i7 bis ans Limit übertakten 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## russiaONice (13. März 2010)

Ups - sorry.
War wohl noch'n falscher Name im Speicher  Wollte wohl nebenbei den Verfasser des How-To fuer die VM Gruessen... der mir vor Augen gefuehrt hat wie viele Jahre ich nicht mehr vor Linux sass und wie unsympathisch mir das alles geworden ist 

g
russiaONice


----------



## JeansOn (13. März 2010)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Mal ernsthaft ich würd es bleiben lassen die PS3 mit einzubinden egal ob es die Fat bzw. Slim ist.
> Das Credits/Watt Verhältnis passt hier nicht mal ansatzweise.



Sag mal, ich habe so in Erinnerung, daß Du ne familiäre Abmahnung wegen der Falterei bekommen hast? 
Faltest Du nichts mehr? Auch keinen Single? 
Dabei sein ist doch alles. Bist immerhin noch auf Team-Platz 45 ...

Aber ist schon schön, Dich hier noch dann und wann zu lesen ...


----------



## Fate T.H (14. März 2010)

Ne ne da verwechselst du jemanden mit mir ^^

Mir macht keiner Vorschriften was Stromverbrauch angeht da ich dafür selber aufkomme
aber das ist auch genau der Grund warum ich z.Z. nicht mehr falte da der PC auf dauer zu viel Strom verballert.

Mal sehen im laufe der nächsten Woche wird mein neuer HTPC fertig vielleicht installiere
ich dann Linux nach ner Grundreinigung des i7-System so das ich ab und dann mal ne
WU durchkauen lasse.


----------



## Stergi (14. März 2010)

So melde mich auch mal wieder zu Wort  ich lebe noch
mein durchschnittliches Faltvolumen hat sich auf 2750Punkte/Tag eingestellt bissel wenig  aber nja geht nicht anders, über tag laufen lassen ist schlecht und WE zogge ich schonmal ein wenig, gestern wo ich außer haus war habe ich bei meinem GPU Clienten 1 vergessen das -oneunit raus zu nehemen über tag -.- der pc dümpelte 5std. im leerlauf -.-
Heute nacht habe ich 8 353er durchgeballert(bzw. der letzte läuft noch bis ca.11Uhr) und einen 783  endlich mal wieder bissel gas gegeben ^^

P.S. russiaonice geb nicht zu viel gas, ich will net in 2 Wochen wieder nen Platz verlieren  du schießt ja wie ne kanone vorran ^^


----------



## Empirelord (14. März 2010)

Was für ein Adrenalinschub, wenn dir beim Basteln an deiner 4890 fast ein Feritkern abbricht, gesehen, mit Heißkleber festgemacht, hält hoffentlich noch 1-2 Jahre.
Ernsthaft, ich finde es absolut traurig, dass weder bei Scythe noch hier auf die Frage was denn bei einer Radeon GPU Temp.(MEMIO) ist, keiner ne Antwort kennt, und einem sogar gesagt wird das Ding wäre in der GPU. Da muß mann erst ne PCGH kaufen um das mitzukriegen. So habe nun auf die zwei kleinen Chips über den Spannungswandlern nen Kühler draufgehauen und siehe da, 20Grad kälter.

Die gute Nachricht ist, ich kann jetzt länger falten.


----------



## Stergi (14. März 2010)

cool gib gas!


----------



## The Master of MORARE (14. März 2010)

Spitze 

Natoll, warum zum Kuckuck kommt in Stanford nurnoch die Hälfte meiner GPU-Punkte an O.ó


----------



## Stergi (14. März 2010)

weil die unser team mobben wollen.... momment mal ... DIE SCHWEINE xD


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (14. März 2010)

Seitdem ich meine CPU übertaktet habe, ist der PC lauter, obwohl die CPU-Lüfter nach wie vor auf 100% sind. Offensichtlich macht die Grafikkarte jetzt mehr Lärm, weil sie von der CPU aufgeheizt wird.
Und der PC produziert mehr Hitze.

Solange es mehr PPD gibt, solls mir Recht sein.


----------



## herethic (14. März 2010)

@russiaONice

Wie lange faltest du denn schon?

@Jever

Ich hab so ein ähnliches Problem,ich hab meinen i7 unter die Spannung undervoltet die der Energiesparmodus schafft trotzdem wird meine CPU beim SMP-Cleinten um 10°C heißer.

Naja es sind da ja eh nur 49°C  mit einem nicht gereinigten Boxed-Kühler


----------



## JeansOn (14. März 2010)

Empirelord schrieb:


> ...
> Da muß mann erst ne PCGH kaufen um das mitzukriegen. So habe nun auf die zwei kleinen Chips über den Spannungswandlern nen Kühler draufgehauen und siehe da, 20Grad kälter.
> 
> Die gute Nachricht ist, ich kann jetzt länger falten.



Ja, sich ne PCGH zu leisten, ist keine schlechte Idee. Man bekommt da so einiges mit. 

Habe bei meiner CPU (E5200) bei den ersten OC-Versuchen bei ca 70°C mit Muffensausen nen Schnellstop durchgeführt. Brauchte die mit ihrem boxed Kühler dafür noch nicht einmal zu belasten. Habe mir dann erstmal den PCGH-empfohlenen Scythe (vertikal) gekauft. 
Jetzt läuft die voll ausgelastete CPU mit knapp 20% OC bei Zimmertemperatur mit 41°C.
Ich glaube, man muß sich sein MB genauer anschauen. Da gibt es Zusammenhänge, die man nicht sieht. (Luftzug)
Da hat sich einer nen horizontalen Kühler auf die CPU montiert, aber stolz auf seiner onboard-GPU gefaltet. I-wann hat er meine GraKa geliehen, weil nichts mehr dauerhaft richtig dargestellt wurde. 
Ich selber habe an meinem MB nichts verändert, habe mir aber gedacht, der Luftstrom sollte dem der boxed-Kühlung entsprechen. Gute Entscheidung, in diesem Zusammenhang.

Bei Halbleitern gibt es einen Zusammenhang zwischen Temperatur und Stromverbrauch. Wenn die Temperatur steigt, dann ändert sich der elektrische Widerstand. D. h. es wird i-wann eine andere (höhere) Spannung benötigt. Das treibt dann die Kosten exponentiell zum Nutzen.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (14. März 2010)

JeansOn schrieb:


> Bei Halbleitern gibt es einen Zusammenhang zwischen Temperatur und Stromverbrauch. Wenn die Temperatur steigt, dann ändert sich der elektrische Widerstand. D. h. es wird i-wann eine andere (höhere) Spannung benötigt. Das treibt dann die Kosten exponentiell zum Nutzen.



Dem wäre noch prima foldendes hinzuzufügen:


theLamer schrieb:


> Die Abwärme steigt linear mit dem Takt und quadratisch mit der Spannung. Wenn du deine Standardspannung kennst, kannst du es also ungefähr berechnen.


P.S.: Crossquoting FTW, in dem Fall hier halt aus der OC-Ecke .


----------



## nichtraucher91 (14. März 2010)

Boarr ! Leute meine CPU läuft bei 98°C und die Lüftersteuerung läuft auf der höchsten Stufe. Ich glaube im Sommer bekomme ich derbe Probleme mit zwei Single-Core Konsolen Clients... 

BTW: der mir zur Verfügung stehende Server läuft mit einem Quadcore und Win Sever 2003 -> Normale CPU SMP2 Client lässt grüßen. 

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## The Master of MORARE (14. März 2010)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Boarr ! Leute meine CPU läuft bei 98°C und die Lüftersteuerung läuft auf der höchsten Stufe. Ich glaube im Sommer bekomme ich derbe Probleme mit zwei Single-Core Konsolen Clients...
> 
> BTW: der mir zur Verfügung stehende Server läuft mit einem Quadcore und Win Sever 2003 -> Normale CPU SMP2 Client lässt grüßen.
> 
> ...


Dann solltest du Dir im Falle deines Hitzkopfes Gedanken machen, 98°C macht die CPU sicher kein Jahr lang mit. Da werden sich langsam aber sicher immer mehr Transistoren verabschieden. Der Tod kommt leise! Also besser soweit kühlen dass du leiser bist und ihn kommen hörst, als dass er plötzlich vor der Tür steht, oder Dir wie bei NFS einfach die Pushpins vom Kühler wegschmilzt .


----------



## nichtraucher91 (14. März 2010)

Ich verstehe deinen letzten Satz zwar nicht, aber falls du auf bessere Kühlung anspielst, muss ich abwinken. Ich falte nur noch mit meinem Lappy...
Ich hab den zweiten Client jetzt erst einmal ausgeschaltet. 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (14. März 2010)

Ich könnte kotzen 

```
[12:14:52] Completed 485000 out of 500000 steps  (97%)
[12:20:47] Completed 490000 out of 500000 steps  (98%)
[12:26:46] Completed 495000 out of 500000 steps  (99%)
[13:42:48] CoreStatus = 3 (3)
[B][COLOR="Red"][13:42:48] Client-core communications error: ERROR 0x3
[13:42:48] Deleting current work unit & continuing...[/B]
[13:43:04] - Preparing to get new work unit...
[B][COLOR="Red"][13:43:04] Cleaning up work directory[/B]
[13:43:04] + Attempting to get work packet
[13:43:04] Passkey found
[13:43:04] - Connecting to assignment server
[13:43:09] - Successful: assigned to (130.237.232.140).
[13:43:09] + News From Folding@Home: Welcome to Folding@Home
[13:43:09] Loaded queue successfully.
[13:43:13] + Could not connect to Work Server
[13:43:13] - Attempt #1  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.
[13:43:28] + Attempting to get work packet
[13:43:28] Passkey found
[13:43:28] - Connecting to assignment server
[13:43:33] - Successful: assigned to (130.237.232.140).
[13:43:33] + News From Folding@Home: Welcome to Folding@Home
[13:43:33] Loaded queue successfully.
[13:44:57] + Closed connections
[13:45:03] 
[13:45:03] + Processing work unit
[13:45:03] Core required: FahCore_a3.exe
[13:45:03] Core found.
[13:45:03] Working on queue slot 06 [March 14 13:45:03 UTC]
[13:45:03] + Working ...
```

Da entsorgt der einfach die mühsam gefaltete WU und besorgt sich eine neue. 
Ich muss Vcore wohl weiter anheben oder wieder zurück auf Standardtakt gehen.


----------



## nfsgame (14. März 2010)

War dann wohl doch zu viel des Guten  . 
Hab gerade gesehen, dass wir über 400.000.000 Punkte haben .


----------



## Stergi (14. März 2010)

mein treiber hat sich heute auch bei 96% verabschiedet als ich am zoggen war... -.- danach nurnoch halbe PPD, werde mal gleich pc neustarten für die nacht


----------



## michael7738 (14. März 2010)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Boarr ! Leute meine CPU läuft bei 98°C und die Lüftersteuerung läuft auf der höchsten Stufe.



Wie geht das? Mein Laptop, bzw die CPU,  schaltet bei 75° einfach ab.


----------



## RESEYER (14. März 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Naja, unübertaktet hat das Unterfangen eher wenig Sinn .





Geht doch auch unübertaktet wunderbar (siehe unten)...


----------



## Fate T.H (14. März 2010)

Klar geht das nur verschenkst du mindestens 10k+ an Bonuspunkte pro WU.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (14. März 2010)

michael7738 schrieb:


> Wie geht das? Mein Laptop, bzw die CPU,  schaltet bei 75° einfach ab.



hehe xD mein AMD Athlon X2 QL-66 hat laut Core Temp nicht mal eine TCase max^^
Wenn die Kiste mir vorzeitig verreckt schick ich's einfach zurück - Garantie lässt grüßen. 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (14. März 2010)

Meine CPU hat gar keine Garantie mehr. Overclocking und Flüssigmetall-WLP ftw!


----------



## Mettsemmel (14. März 2010)

Sagtmal Leute, sollte Ende Februar nicht eigentlich der GPU3-Client erscheinen?


----------



## Brzeczek (14. März 2010)

Kann mir einer vielleicht Bitte sagen wer bei Folding@Home schneller ist und vielleicht wie schnell genau ? Meine übertaktete Geforce 8800GTS 512 (G92) vs. Radeon HD 5870....


----------



## RESEYER (14. März 2010)

Brzeczek schrieb:


> Kann mir einer vielleicht Bitte sagen wer bei Folding@Home schneller ist und vielleicht wie schnell genau ? Meine übertaktete Geforce 8800GTS 512 (G92) vs. Radeon HD 5870....



Die übertaktete Geforce 8800GTS 512 ist besser, weil Nvidia seine GPU's für solche Berechnungen optimiert (CUDA).

Deshalb warte ich auch so "geduldig" auf die 470 GTX...


----------



## michael7738 (14. März 2010)

Mettsemmel schrieb:


> Sagtmal Leute, sollte Ende Februar nicht eigentlich der GPU3-Client erscheinen?



Nein, der ist nur für $irgendwann geplant. Genaue Daten gibts da nicht.


----------



## Fate T.H (14. März 2010)

RESEYER schrieb:


> Die übertaktete Geforce 8800GTS 512 ist besser, weil Nvidia seine GPU's für solche Berechnungen optimiert (CUDA).
> 
> Deshalb warte ich auch so "geduldig" auf die 470 GTX...



Das mag zwar auf den Fermi zutreffen mit den Optimierungen für HPC aber nicht für die vorgänger.

Die Radeons sind bei F@H deswegen langsamer weil hier noch mit dem alten Brook+
hantiert wird und die berechnungen zweifach durchgeführt werden.
So nebenbei nutzt er die neueren Karten nicht aus dank HD2xxx/HD3xxx optimierungen bezüglich Shaderzahl. 
Es gibt ein paar Projekte da sehen die Nvidia Karten alt aus gegen Radeons z.B. RC5-72 oder den Benchmark MD5 GPU Crack
da haben es selbst die GTX285 schwer gegen kleinere Radeons.

Mit dem neuen GPU3 könnte es sich hier genauso ergeben denn man muß bedenken
das die ATI eine brachiale Leistung haben im SinglePrecision-Gleitkommabereich welches bei F@H benutzt wird.

Aber nun wir werden sehen was kommt oder auch nicht.


----------



## Bumblebee (15. März 2010)

Nun - es *wird* kommen - und dann, wenn "die" alles richtig gemacht haben, werden die ATI's ganz schön ranklotzen
Foldingmässig ist die Verspätung der FERMI sogar ein Vorteil; wäre ja auch blöd sich eine 470er oder 480er zuzulegen um dann hinterher festzustellen, dass eine 5xxx (unter GPU3) schneller/besser faltet


----------



## nfsgame (15. März 2010)

Jap, vielleicht ist das sogar der Grund für die Verspätung; dann wäre es eines der wenigen Male wo die XClientmacher mal ernsthaft mitdenken .

@RonRonsen: Was ist denn mit dir los? Da komtm ja gar nix mehr an ?

@all: Los Gas geben, XCPUs.com ist in der Überholliste -.-!


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (15. März 2010)

Knapp 18 PPD, das können wir schaffen. Ich werbe ständig neue Falter an, das könnt ihr auch machen.


----------



## Bumblebee (15. März 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> @all: Los Gas geben, XCPUs.com ist in der Überholliste -.-!


 
Nuuuu, eigentlich käme von mir sogar mehr als ohnehin schon kommt - *eigentlich*

Dummerweise habe ich am Sonntag (Auslöser war wohl das PS) eines meiner Systeme "gehimmelt"
Dank der Tatsache, dass ohnehin ein schnelles System (955BE plus 2x275er) fertig wurde merkt man(n) kaum einen Unterschied

Abgesehen davon; wenn Teci wieder eine (von mehreren gar nicht zu reden) BIG abliefert sind die wieder mächtig im Rennen
Ich bin sehr zuversichtlich - alles in allem


----------



## nfsgame (15. März 2010)

Welches Sys hat den den Löffel abgegeben? Sag nicht das mit der Gigabyte 8800GT .


----------



## herethic (15. März 2010)

Sind 8970,4 PPD mit ner OC'ed GTX 285 ok?


----------



## nfsgame (15. März 2010)

Welche WU?


----------



## herethic (15. März 2010)

P5769

Name: Protein
Tag: P5769R12C331G850


----------



## nfsgame (15. März 2010)

Joa ganz Gesund, obwohl ich meine in Erinnerung zu haben, das manche hier in der Kombi 353-Punkte-WU/GTX285 schonmal mehr ppd rausgeholt haben .




Achso: Wundert euch nicht wenn ich immoment nen bisschen Schwachsinn schreibe zwischendurch, ich hab seit Samstag extreme Kreislaufprobleme (schon zweimal aus heiterem Himmel umgekippt ), das schlägt einem nen bisschen auf die Konzentration .


----------



## herethic (15. März 2010)

Vielleicht bist du betrunken und weißt es nicht


----------



## nfsgame (15. März 2010)

Nee, das lässt sich eigendlich theoretisch sowie praktisch ausschließen  .


----------



## The Master of MORARE (15. März 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Nee, das lässt sich eigendlich theoretisch sowie praktisch ausschließen  .


Nadann nochmals Gute Besserung!
Pass bloß auf, dass du gut überwacht wirst!
So 24h nach nem EUE in der Ecke herumzuliegen bekommt niemandem gut. Zur Not takte mal ein wenig herunter .


----------



## nichtraucher91 (15. März 2010)

AHHHHH ich bekomme meine WU's nicht gesendet! immer wieder "could not transmit ..."
düdelt die Kiste schon seit 09:00 dumm in der Gegend herum -______-
Send all bring auch nichts.....

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## herethic (15. März 2010)

Und sind 3328,8 PPD mit einem non OC'ed i7 920 ok? WU: P6015


----------



## herethic (15. März 2010)

Und sind 3328,8 PPD mit einem non OC'ed i7 920 ok? WU: P6015


Sry Doppelpost


----------



## Argead (15. März 2010)

Mit HFM oder FAHmon gemessen?


----------



## herethic (15. März 2010)

Hfm ...


----------



## Bumblebee (15. März 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Welches Sys hat den den Löffel abgegeben? Sag nicht das mit der Gigabyte 8800GT .


 
Nein - das Sys läuft einwandfrei
War/ist ein Dual-Core mit einer 260er und einer 275er
Die GraKa's haben überlebt - btw.



thrian schrieb:


> Und sind 3328,8 PPD mit einem non OC'ed i7 920 ok? WU: P6015


 
Nein, unter HFM ist das *definitiv* zu wenig

Mit meinem Q6600 (der aus der Sig.) mache ich schon (P6015)
Min. Time / Frame : 00:05:45 - 6'808.8 PPD
Avg. Time / Frame : 00:06:04 - 6'282.7 PPD

Da ich nicht auf meinen i7 zugreifen kann *schätze* ich mal, dass du mehr als 8000 ppd schaffen solltest


----------



## nfsgame (15. März 2010)

Hmm ok, Board oder CPU kaputt?

Wenn der Rechner auch noch mitfalten würde hättest du ja die 100k ppd .


@thrian: Firefox und/oder ICQ offen als du die PPD ausgelesen hast?


----------



## The Master of MORARE (15. März 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Nein, unter HFM ist das *definitiv* zu wenig
> 
> Mit meinem Q6600 (der aus der Sig.) mache ich schon (P6015)
> Min. Time / Frame : 00:05:45 - 6'808.8 PPD
> ...



3,3k - 6,6k. Das sieht falls der i7 so genial skaliert so auf die schnelle irgendwie nach ausgeschaltetem HT aus.

Edit: Waaah FAILPOST, aber mehr sollten es doch schon sein . Immer diese 6600er 6700er und 8200er -.-' ich halte die Namen im ersten Moment für die PPD -.-' natoll.


----------



## Bumblebee (15. März 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Hmm ok, Board oder CPU kaputt?


 
Das werde ich dann sehen wenn ich ein neues PS montiert habe - bestellt isses 



nfsgame schrieb:


> Wenn der Rechner auch noch mitfalten würde hättest du ja die 100k ppd .


 
Das war die Idee dabei 



The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Das sieht falls der i7 so genial skaliert so auf die schnelle irgendwie nach ausgeschaltetem HT aus.


 
Das ist auch meine erste Vermutung - HT (bzw. SMT) deaktiviert
Sollte aber *trotzdem* mehr sein - denke ich mal
Auch wenn du kein OC machst - für das falten ist aktiviertes HT und Turbo (immerhin dann 1 Multiplikatorstufe höher) sehr hilfreich

Wie hoch ist denn die Prozessorauslastung?

==> Möglicherweise bremst dich auch noch dein WIN-XP aus <==


----------



## mattinator (15. März 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Nein - das Sys läuft einwandfrei
> War/ist ein Dual-Core mit einer 260er und einer 275er
> Die GraKa's haben überlebt - btw.



Hat die 260er die 275er bei Dir nicht ausgebremst ? War jedenfalls bei mir so, deshalb hatte ich die 260er auch meinem Sohn vermacht und noch 'ne zweite 275 dazugekauft.


----------



## nfsgame (15. März 2010)

Mit dem neuen Core soll das Geschichte sein mein ich gehört zu haben .


----------



## herethic (15. März 2010)

Also habe SMT aktiviert und hab grade geckugt und bis auf den Gpu-Clienten und Punkbuster alle Hapthintergrundeanwendungen beendet.Es bleibt bei 3353,3 PPD.Cpu-Auslastung ist 100%


----------



## nfsgame (15. März 2010)

-forceasm -Flag drinn?


----------



## herethic (15. März 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> -forceasm -Flag drinn?


Was ist das?


----------



## mattinator (15. März 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> Also habe SMT aktiviert und hab grade geckugt und bis auf den Gpu-Clienten und Punkbuster alle Hapthintergrundeanwendungen beendet.Es bleibt bei 3353,3 PPD.Cpu-Auslastung ist 100%



Hast Du im HFM.NET die Bonus-Berechnung aktiviert (Edit->Preferences->Options->Calculate Bonus Credit and PPD) ?


----------



## herethic (15. März 2010)

Ja 

EDIT: Hab jetzt 3374 PPD


----------



## nfsgame (15. März 2010)

Du weißt doch jetzt nicht etwa im Ernst nicht was nen Flag ist, oder ? Das ist dieses kelien ekelhafte Teil was man in einer Verknüpfung hinter das Ziel schreibt. In diesem Fall wird da schon "-smp" stehen .


----------



## Henninges (15. März 2010)

aufgeschreckt durch den artikel in der aktuellen pcgh-print bezüglich der 2d modi bei aktuellen 3d beschleunigern, ist meiner besseren hälfte aufgefallen, das 2d anwendungen auf dem desktop quälend langsam "ablaufen"...sie ist leidenschaftliche "farmville" farmerin und das ist tatsächlich unspielbar, wenn, ja wenn die gtx260 proteine faltet...das ganze auch noch unter vista32...kennt jemand eine möglichkeit das ganze wieder zu beschleunigen ?


----------



## herethic (15. März 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Du weißt doch jetzt nicht etwa im Ernst nicht was nen Flag ist, oder ? Das ist dieses kelien ekelhafte Teil was man in einer Verknüpfung hinter das Ziel schreibt. In diesem Fall wird da schon "-smp" stehen .


Wo kann ich das genau sehen


----------



## Bumblebee (15. März 2010)

Also - wie auch hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...70335/19648-howto-smp2-client-einrichten.html beschrieben
Die Extensionen (aka. "flags") braucht es um SMP2 zu falten (mit Bonus)
-smp
-local
-advmethods
-forceasm (eigentlich für AMD gedacht - schadet aber nicht)
und die stehen alle (wenn du es richtig gemacht hast) hinter der .exe (Eigenschaften)


----------



## herethic (15. März 2010)

Also ich habe 





> -smp -local -forceasm -advmethods


----------



## The Master of MORARE (15. März 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> Also ich habe


Möge er doch die zu belastende Kernzahl nach einem Freizeichen hinter das "-smp" schreiben .


----------



## herethic (15. März 2010)

So??? 





> -smp?8-local -forceasm -advmethods


----------



## The Master of MORARE (15. März 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> So???


Ne, nicht das Freizeichen vom Telefon, bei welchem man sich fragt, was da abgeht.



> -smp 8 -local -forceasm -advmethods


----------



## herethic (15. März 2010)

Jetzt hab ich 8170... ist das jetzt ok?

Muss ich jetzt auch irgendwas beim Gpu-Clienten machen damit er mehr PPD abwirft?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (15. März 2010)

Henninges schrieb:


> aufgeschreckt durch den artikel in der aktuellen pcgh-print bezüglich der 2d modi bei aktuellen 3d beschleunigern, ist meiner besseren hälfte aufgefallen, das 2d anwendungen auf dem desktop quälend langsam "ablaufen"...sie ist leidenschaftliche "farmville" farmerin und das ist tatsächlich unspielbar, wenn, ja wenn die gtx260 proteine faltet...das ganze auch noch unter vista32...kennt jemand eine möglichkeit das ganze wieder zu beschleunigen ?



Ich fühle mich mal angesprochen 
Nicht wirklich, denn das Programm greift meines Wissens nach auf die Rechenkraft der Grafikeinheit zu. Von Natur läuft dies mit niedriger Priorität und ist damit dem FAH-Clienten untergeordnet. Was das bedeutet muss ich wohl keinem erleutern...
Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich das Spiel selber nicht kenne, aber ähnliche "Spiele" bereits spielte. Bei denen war es auch immer das selbe Problem. Werden als 2D dargestellt, jedoch über die Grafikeinheit gerechnet.

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## Henninges (15. März 2010)

farmville ist ein browsergame auf java basis...


----------



## The Master of MORARE (15. März 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich 8170... ist das jetzt ok?
> 
> Muss ich jetzt auch irgendwas beim Gpu-Clienten machen damit er mehr PPD abwirft?


Freut mich .
Was leistet der GPU-Client denn atm?


----------



## herethic (15. März 2010)

the master of morare schrieb:


> was leistet der gpu-client denn atm?


8024,9

BTW: Ich hab  jetzt 3 Monate mit der SMP-Einstellungen gefaltet...

...das nennt man mal ineffienzientes falten


----------



## The Master of MORARE (15. März 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> 8024,9
> 
> BTW: Ich hab  jetzt 3 Monate mit der SMP-Einstellungen gefaltet...
> 
> ...das nennt man mal ineffienzientes falten



Na holla die Faltfee, nicht nur ineffizient, sondern auch ineffektiv  .

Yoa geht. Egal ob Cpu oder Gpu.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (15. März 2010)

Henninges schrieb:


> farmville ist ein browsergame auf java basis...



öhh kay^^
hab jetzt an andere Sachen gedacht^^




kann mir jemand verraten wie viele Punkte diese WU bringt? laut HFM 47 allerdings passt die PPD (27) überhaupt nicht dazu. 
p4456_seq50_amber03


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Argead (15. März 2010)

laut http://fah-web.stanford.edu/psummaryC.html 225Punkte


----------



## JeansOn (15. März 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Achso: Wundert euch nicht wenn ich immoment nen bisschen Schwachsinn schreibe zwischendurch, ich hab seit Samstag extreme Kreislaufprobleme (schon zweimal aus heiterem Himmel umgekippt ), das schlägt einem nen bisschen auf die Konzentration .



Vllt hat da einer auch nur so nen junges Reh gesehn. Soll ja draußen schon wärmer geworden sein ^^ 

Das kann man therapieren, aber nicht heilen.


----------



## AMD_Killer (15. März 2010)

JeansOn schrieb:


> Vllt hat da einer auch nur so nen junges Reh gesehn. Soll ja draußen schon wärmer geworden sein ^^
> 
> Das kann man therapieren, aber nicht heilen.




Wen er das jetzt schon hat was soll es erst im sommer werden?^^


----------



## nfsgame (16. März 2010)

Neenee, dann würde es dem Kreislauf besser gehen  .


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (16. März 2010)

In meiner Schule dürften sie mich jetzt für einen totalen Freak halten, nachdem ich da mit dem F@H-Shirt aufgetaucht bin.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (16. März 2010)

Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> In meiner Schule dürften sie mich jetzt für einen totalen Freak halten, nachdem ich da mit dem F@H-Shirt aufgetaucht bin.



FR3AK! xD ich tauch da nicht mal im Bike-Trikot auf^^

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## nfsgame (16. März 2010)

Ich tauch im Sommer auch ab und an im Team T-Shirt da auf. Werbung ist immer gut, das ich "verrückt" bin wissen die schon lange  .


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (16. März 2010)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> FR3AK! xD ich tauch da nicht mal im Bike-Trikot auf^^


Das Bike-Trikot ist auch nur zum Biken da und für nichts anderes. Das F@H-Shirt ist ganz normale Alltagskleidung.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (16. März 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ich tauch im Sommer auch ab und an im Team T-Shirt da auf. Werbung ist immer gut, das ich "verrückt" bin wissen die schon lange  .



Genau, hab heute auch schon zweimal den "Freak" abbekommen .
Da muss ich Jever Recht geben! Ich lauf mit dem Shirt auch minimal dreimal im Monat zur Schule, und da ich nur im Tshirt herum renne sehens auch schön alle . Bessere Werbung gibts nicht!


----------



## Argead (16. März 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> und da ich nur im Tshirt herum renne sehens auch schön alle .




Ist dir nicht kalt??


----------



## The Master of MORARE (16. März 2010)

Argead schrieb:


> Ist dir nicht kalt??


Warum das denn ? Aber angeblich hab ich Hitzewallungen, da meinen einige ich strahle Hitze ab .


News:

Gute Nachrichten für alle Singlecore-Client-Falter unter uns.
Es sind neue Projekte draußen! Die Nummern werden mit dem nächsten Update auf der Projektübersichtsseite veröffentlicht. Pro WU hagelt es 2137.6 Punkte, die innerhalb von 28 Tagen erfaltet werden müssen. Als Core kommt die auf 3.3 upgedatete Version des Gromacs A0-Cores zum Zuge.
Die Projekte scheinen recht performant zu sein. Mit einem P4-M bei 1,4GHz liegt die PPD bei circa 200.

Qualle:


----------



## nichtraucher91 (16. März 2010)

schön wäre es, wenn es für den Single-Client bald ein update gibt. ATM läuft der bei 135 - 220 PPD auf meinem X2 QL 66.

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## klefreak (17. März 2010)

FÜr die VM Falter unter uns 

--> Workstation/Player BETA mit 8Kern unterstützung (smp)


----------



## Gast3737 (17. März 2010)

häää warum habe ich bei der letzten WU keinen Bonus bekommen? Habe ich was verpasst ist die Bonussache nur für kurze Zeit gewesen?


----------



## Bumblebee (17. März 2010)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> Habe ich was verpasst ist die Bonussache nur für kurze Zeit gewesen?


 
Nein, ist sie nicht - sollte immer noch "in der Kasse klingeln"


----------



## Gast3737 (17. März 2010)

das ist ja komisch, warum habe ich nun keinen Bonus bekommen? wu zu 100% abgeliefert und am Client habe ich nix verändert.


----------



## DesGrauens (17. März 2010)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> das ist ja komisch, warum habe ich nun keinen Bonus bekommen? wu zu 100% abgeliefert und am Client habe ich nix verändert.




wie lang hast den an der wu gefaltet? wenn die wu kurz vor ablaufen der deadline fertig war, gibts keine bonus points.

ist mir auch scho öfter mal passiert. oder es gab nur sehr wenig points.


----------



## Gast3737 (17. März 2010)

soon Quark das kann es nicht sein, die zweite Wu war wieder falsch berechnet. Kann ein Passkey ablaufen?


----------



## The Master of MORARE (17. März 2010)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> Kann ein Passkey ablaufen?


Nö, kann er nicht!


----------



## Bumblebee (17. März 2010)

DesGrauens schrieb:


> *==>* wenn die wu kurz vor ablaufen der deadline fertig war, gibts keine bonus points.*<==*


 
Etwas *ganz* Wichtiges was oft übersehen wird
Es gibt nicht einfach BONUS oder nicht - die MENGE hängt von der Geschwindigkeit ab

(kurzer) Themawechsel.....

Thema:  der Beginn der Eskalation  

Gestern Abend - gegen 22:00 Beta-Treiber (N_VIDIA 197.13) wird geliefert
Heute - Zeit unbekannt News erscheint auf der Main
Heute - 12:50 Post in den User-News
Heute - 13:46 MOD schliesst News kommentarlos

Also ich weiss nicht; manchmal könnte man(n) mit etwas mehr Feingefühl "arbeiten"
Womit wir wieder beim Thema sind - wir falten mit viel Feingefühl


----------



## nfsgame (17. März 2010)

Leute, was war gestern los? Das Points/Day-Diagramm sieht ja merkwürdig aus ... .


----------



## Gast3737 (17. März 2010)

huhu Jungs guckt mal auf meine Stats zwischen den Wu liegen nur ca. 5h von daher kann die nicht einfach ne Deadline bekommen, wenn die Deadline ca. 3 Tage ist..


----------



## nfsgame (17. März 2010)

DAs ist echt merkwürdig was dein Client da für Komplexe hat . Installier den mal neu. Soll ja bei vielen krankhaften Störungen helfen  .


----------



## Gast3737 (17. März 2010)

werde ich mal machen..vorher schicke ich aber noch die wu ab ist bei 70 %


----------



## The Master of MORARE (17. März 2010)

Hey, mir ist gerade aufgefallen, dass dieses Dual 1366 Mobo von EVGA nun vorgestellt worden ist. Das ist ja richtig genial geworden . Mal sehen, wer von uns wirklich krank ist  .
Könnte eng für uns werden wenn "Leganfuh" oder wie der hieß das nächste mal aufrüstet.


----------



## mattinator (17. März 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Leute, was war gestern los? Das Points/Day-Diagramm sieht ja merkwürdig aus ... .



Hatte gestern abend noch 'ne A3 fertig, aber der Upload ging mal wieder nicht. Wahrscheinlich betraf das nicht nur mich. Ist natürlich däm..., wenn man dadurch den Bonus verliert bzw. er reduziert wird.



The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Hey, mir ist gerade aufgefallen,  dass dieses Dual 1366 Mobo von EVGA nun vorgestellt worden ist. Das ist  ja richtig genial geworden .  Mal sehen, wer von uns wirklich krank ist  .
> Könnte eng für uns werden wenn "Leganfuh" oder wie der hieß das nächste  mal aufrüstet.



Kaufen ist ja nur die halbe Wahrheit, die Stromkosten wären mir dann doch zu hoch.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (17. März 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Mal sehen, wer von uns wirklich krank ist  .


Ich glaube, einige hier sind schon krank genug, aber es scheitert am Geld (-> Überziehungslimit).


----------



## Bumblebee (17. März 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Leute, was war gestern los? Das Points/Day-Diagramm sieht ja merkwürdig aus ... .


 
Nun, in meinem Fall ist es wohl (leider) so, dass zwischen mir und Stanford ein schwarzes Loch entstanden ist; obwohl ich keine ungesendeten WU's habe sind die nicht angekommen 


@EVGA
Ja, das S2 ist ein Mörderteil, aber ....



mattinator schrieb:


> Kaufen ist ja nur die halbe Wahrheit, die Stromkosten wären mir dann doch zu hoch.


 
Wer sich das genau(er) anschaut der findet auch noch folgendes:

*Now meet the 1200W SR-2 Power Supply*



In addition to the innovative EVGA Classified SR-2 motherboard, EVGA will soon be offering the ultimate power solution. The EVGA Classified SR-2 Power Supply takes high performance power to the next level. Rated at 1200W, this baby can peak at over 1500W of output. With 6 +12v rails capable of putting out 38A a piece, it's clear why this is the ultimate of all power supplies. 

Over 1500W Peak Power
6 +12v rails rated at 38 amps each
Adjustable +12v Rail
Adjustable Fan speed
Perfect for the SR-2 Motherboard


----------



## The Master of MORARE (17. März 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Kaufen ist ja nur die halbe Wahrheit, die Stromkosten wären mir dann doch zu hoch.


Also dass die Unterhalts- generell höher als die Anschaffungskosten sind ist ja bekannt. Nur ist das Board ja in der Theorie sogar sparsamer als zwei einzelne, zumal man ja auchnoch den Überflüssigen Grakaslotkrams abklemmen kann.


----------



## mattinator (17. März 2010)

Habe mir gerade mal die News und das Board-Layout angesehen (EVGA stellt Classified SR-2 vor: 1366-Platine mit zwei Sockeln und sieben PCI-E-Slots - EVGA Classified SR-2, 1366, Platine,). Ich finde es irgendwie Quatsch, ein Board mit 2 x NF200 und 7 PCIe x16 Slots zu bauen, von denen man auf Grund der Anordnung der Slots mit wirklich schnellen Grafikkarten (Dual-Slot) sowieso nur max. die Hälfte nutzen kann. Gibt es eigentlich unter Windows 7 (64-Bit) eine Einschränkung im NVIDIA- oder AMD-Grafiktreiber für die max. Anzahl der benutzten Karten (nicht SLI oder Crossfire, z.B. Folding) ?


----------



## herethic (17. März 2010)

Wieder nur 3000 PPD mit meinem i7!


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (17. März 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Ich finde es irgendwie Quatsch, ein Board mit 2 x NF200 und 7 PCIe x16 Slots zu bauen, von denen man auf Grund der Anordnung der Slots mit wirklich schnellen Grafikkarten (Dual-Slot) sowieso nur max. die Hälfte nutzen kann.


Singleslot-Wasserkühler drauf, überzähliges Slotblech entfernen, fertig. Dann geht es.
Für 7 Grafikkarten braucht man je nach Mainboard aber noch ein Spezial-BIOS.



> Gibt es eigentlich unter Windows 7 (64-Bit) eine Einschränkung im NVIDIA- oder AMD-Grafiktreiber für die max. Anzahl der benutzten Karten (nicht SLI oder Crossfire, z.B. Folding) ?


nfsgame hat mal gesagt, der GeForce-Treiber unterstützt 8 GPUs.

Unter Windows 7 kann man aber ATI und Nvidia parallel nutzen. Falls ATI 8 GPUs unterstützt, kann man 4 Radeons und 3 GeForces einbauen, alle Dual GPU und Singleslot-Wakü. So viele Radeons wie möglich, weil die in Zukunft besser falten werden als Nvidia.
Falls ATI nur 4 GPUs unterstützt: 4x Nvidia Dual GPU, 1x ATI Dual GPU, 2x ATI Single GPU.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (17. März 2010)

Das mit den Grakas sei ersteinmal dahingestellt. Jedenfalls hat man dann ein Dualsockel-Board zur Hand, auf welchem sich auch vernünftig übertakten lässt. (Bei EVGA vermute ich das mal )


----------



## Fate T.H (17. März 2010)

Verdammt teurer Spaß muß ich sagen.



Config 1 12-Kerne|||Config 2 8-Kerne|
1x EVGA SR-2|600 €||1x EVGA SR-2|600€
2x Xeon DP X5650|1660€|| 2x Xeon DP E5640| 1300€
|2260€|||1900€
Mal sehen wie teuer das Board nun im verkauf werden wird wenn man allein schon
beachtet was EVGA schon für Preise nimmt für Desktop Mainboards z.B. Classified 4-Way SLI
klingen geschätzte 600€ nach nen Schnapper.

Ahhhhh damn it ich wollte meinen Main-PC nicht mehr aufrüsten aber sowas reizt mich schon wohl
nur die Kosten sind enorm bis man das fertig hat bezüglich HW + WaKü.

Was Leganfuh betrifft oder das gesammte Team dort geh mal davon aus das es ein paar geben
wird die sich das holen werden schließlich geht es dort im Forum um CPU-Overclocking. Da ist
ein solches Board ein gefundenes Fressen.


----------



## mattinator (17. März 2010)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Was Leganfuh betrifft oder das gesammte Team dort geh mal davon aus das es ein paar geben
> wird die sich das holen werden schließlich geht es dort im Forum um CPU-Overclocking. Da ist
> ein solches Board ein gefundenes Fressen.



Für OC-Rekorde (CPU-Takt) wird das Board wahrscheinlich gar nicht so sehr gut gehen. Je mehr Komponenten drin sind, desto anfälliger wird das Ganze. Bzgl. Benchmarks für die Gesamtleistung lässt sich natürlich etwas mehr machen.


----------



## Fate T.H (17. März 2010)

Abwarten die erste Skulltrail Generation war wirklich nicht sehr berauschend aber wie du
selber schon sagtest in Multicore Anwendungen wirste damit ordentlich was reißen das ist schonmal Fakt.

Hmm sehe gerade das dieses Board nichtmal in mein A70 passen würde ohne das ich
das NT nach draußen befördern müsste da oben der Radi sitzt.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (17. März 2010)

Für Foldingfarmen nimmt man sowieso PCs ohne Gehäuse oder große Rack-Cases.


----------



## Fate T.H (17. März 2010)

Rack Gehäuse sind eher auf E-ATX oder SSI-CEB ausgelegt und nicht auf HTPX* aber ist ja auch egal jetzt.
So nebenbei bemerkt das A70 Gehäuse nimmt alle Boards auf von mATX über SSI-CEB bis E-ATX.
Hiermit fallen schonmal 95% aller Gehäuse raus außer irgendwelche Discolicht Gehäuse *würg*
bzw. Sonderanfertigung von Gehäusen wo man mal eben 300+ an Dollar zahlt.

Nun ja bei einem anschaffungswert von knappen 2k Euro beziehe ich nicht nur F@H
ein sondern auch andere sachen wo mir sowas nützlich währe und ehrlich gesagt
würde es mich nerven sowas offen rumstehen zu haben.

Wie dem auch sei in meinen Augen ist es zwar toll das EVGA ein solches Skulltrail 2 raus bringt
nur haben sie in meinen Augen trotzdem vorbei entwickelt da selbst Gehäuse
mit 8 Slots schon sehr überschaubar werden.

*HTPX ist nichtmal nen offizieller Standard das Board hat die Maße von H = 34,5cm x B = 38,1cm


----------



## Schmicki (17. März 2010)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> häää warum habe ich bei der letzten WU keinen Bonus bekommen?



Bei mir wurde heute bei einer A3 WU auch keine Bonuspunkte angerechnet. 
Zudem wurden heute für drei GPU WUs keine Punkte angerechnet. 

Das reicht mir erstmal. Jetzt gibt es ein paar Tage Faltpause.


----------



## mattinator (17. März 2010)

Schmicki schrieb:


> Bei mir wurde heute bei einer A3 WU auch keine Bonuspunkte angerechnet.
> Zudem wurden heute für drei GPU WUs keine Punkte angerechnet.
> 
> Das reicht mir erstmal. Jetzt gibt es ein paar Tage Faltpause.



Bin auch manchmal versucht, aber das ändert ja auch nichts. So lange die gerechneten Projekte abgeliefert werden und nur die Gutschriften nicht kommen, ist ja nicht "für umsonst" gerechnet. Meistens kommen die Punkte nur später, weil die Statistics-Server nicht ganz nachkommen. Ist zwar nicht schön, da man schon auch für die Punkte rechnen lässt, aber ich für meinen Teil kann den Punkt-Verlust "verkraften". Der Einzige Grund zur Reduzierung wäre für mich der s.g. Stromverbrauch, da sich der ja nicht nur auf meine Portokasse sondern im Prinzip auch auf unsere Umwelt umschlägt.


----------



## Schmicki (17. März 2010)

Sicher, hochgeladen wurden die WUs. Umsonst war es nicht und ist es in Bezug auf Stromkosten auch wahrlich nicht. Aber ich bin nun mal ein Spielkind und wenn Stanford Punkte und Bonuspunkte vergibt, dann will ich die auch haben. Will, will, will! 

Auch wenn immer betont wird, dass es sich im Beta Klienten handelt, möchte ich doch ein stabiles Gesamtsystem. Es hakt ja doch mal öfters, sei es bei der Anrechnung von Punkten oder bei dem Hochladen der fertigen WUs.

Ich will jetzt ein wenig angesäuert sein, nicht persönlich nehmen!


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (17. März 2010)

Wer sich Gedanken um die Umwelt macht, kann zu einem Ökostromanbieter wie LichtBlick.


----------



## mattinator (17. März 2010)

Schmicki schrieb:


> Ich will jetzt ein wenig angesäuert sein, nicht persönlich nehmen!



Verstehe ich schon, mein Beitrag sollte auch keine Kritik an Deiner verständlichen Verärgerung sondern nur die Erklärung meiner Sicht und evtl. eine kleine Hilfe zur "Entspannung" sein.

EDIT:



Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Wer sich Gedanken um die Umwelt macht,  kann zu einem Ökostromanbieter wie LichtBlick.



Liest sich ja nicht schlecht. Aber irgendwie bin ich der Meinung, dass ich vllt. den "Ökostrom" bezahle, über das Verbundnetz jedoch keinerlei Kontrolle darüber habe, welchen Strom ich "verbrauche". Da diese Firmen wie auf der Homepage angegeben, den Strom ja nicht selbst produzieren, sondern nur kaufen, bin ich bzgl. der Funktionsfähigkeit dieses Modells etwas skeptisch.


----------



## Schmicki (17. März 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> ...eine kleine Hilfe zur "Entspannung"...


Danke! Wenigstens einer, der mich versteht. 
Ich fühle mich auch schon viel besser, da ich mich jetzt mal ausgekotzt habe.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (17. März 2010)

Ich habe atm keinen Grund zum Auskotzen.


----------



## herethic (17. März 2010)

Warum hab ich wieder nur 3500 PPD?


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (17. März 2010)

SMP2-WUs geben nur wegen dem Bonus so viele Punkte und je schneller die WU gefaltet ist, desto mehr Punkte gibt es. Wenn dein PC ein paar Stunden lang aus ist, altert die WU und gibt weniger Punkte.


----------



## Bumblebee (18. März 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> Warum hab ich wieder nur 3500 PPD?


und


Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> SMP2-WUs geben nur wegen dem Bonus so viele Punkte und je schneller die WU gefaltet ist, desto mehr Punkte gibt es. Wenn dein PC ein paar Stunden lang aus ist, altert die WU und gibt weniger Punkte.


 
Mach doch mal folgendes:
Wenn deine "Kiste" eine neue SMP2 geholt hat und min. 5% gefaltet hat - schau nach wieviel ppd du kriegst; *diese* Zahl wäre (+/-) dein Punktemaximum
Wie Jever geschrieben hat - die altert - und wenn du sie nicht faltest brauchst du länger dafür / der Bonus "schmilzt" weg


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (18. März 2010)

Wenn du kurz bevor du den PC ausschaltest die eine WU gerade noch fertig kriegen wirst, aber keine neue mehr holen willst, beende den Client, setzt das Flag -oneunit in die Verknüpfung und starte ihn neu. Nach der WU beendet er sich dann automatisch. Wenn du den PC später wieder anschaltest, faltest du weiter, dafür kannst du -oneunit dann aber wieder rausnehmen.


----------



## Fate T.H (18. März 2010)

Ahh zu herrlich soviel zum Thema VMware Player 3.1 Beta und 8-way SMP Support 
Wohl bemerkt die VM wurde neu erstellt mit dem Player wo man auch 8 Kerne auswählen konnte.

Entweder funktioniert die 8-Kern Funktion nicht oder es erkennt das 4 davon nicht real sind beim i7.
Ich tippe aber auf ersteres laut Fehlermeldung.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (18. März 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Für OC-Rekorde (CPU-Takt) wird das Board wahrscheinlich gar nicht so sehr gut gehen. Je mehr Komponenten drin sind, desto anfälliger wird das Ganze. Bzgl. Benchmarks für die Gesamtleistung lässt sich natürlich etwas mehr machen.



Also die ersten Benches sind online .

Benchmark: EVGA Classified SR-2 mit zwei Xeon 5680 CPUs im Extreme-Test [theinquirer.net] - Intel, EVGA, Classified SR-2, Xeon, Extreme-OC

Schon nicht schlecht. Unter LuKü unangenehme 4.152,4 MHz. Unter Wasser dürfte das OC-Potenzial dann auch ähnlich wie bei anderen Boards liegen. Da steht dann wohl nichts mehr im Wege.

Aber ich wrd doch schon gern wissen ob die 920er doch drauf laufen .


----------



## Fate T.H (18. März 2010)

Nein dort laufen keine normalen i7 drauf du musst schon XEONs nutzen,
die Frage wurd schon im EVGA Forum gestellt und von nem Mitarbeiter beantwortet.


----------



## Bumblebee (18. März 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Aber ich würde doch schon gern wissen ob die 920er doch drauf laufen .


 
Also nach meinem letzten Stand des Irrtums müssen es *zwingend* Xeon's sein - also 5500er oder 5600er
Der im Test gebrauchte Xeon 5680 kostet *pro Stück* 1850 Franken hier in Rapid-Land 

Natürlich geht es auch "eine Nummer kleiner"
Aber ein Xeon mit der Leistung eines Core i7 920 kostet auch schon über 1000.-
Also kann ich mir für gleiches Geld 3 (in Worten *drei*) 920er kaufen - bzw.

Ich kann mir also
- 2 Core i7 920 kaufen, plus 2 gute MoBo's
- in jedes 2 gute GraKa's einbauen
- dabei Geld sparen
- dabei wesentlich stressfreier falten

Somit habe ich heute morgen entgültig beschlossen, dass dieses Teil absolut niemals nicht nie für einen Falter Sinn macht


----------



## The Master of MORARE (18. März 2010)

Waargh. dieses verdammte Wetter -.-. 
Annähernd 20°C im Halbschatten. Das wird unschön, da muss ich den Server vom Dachboden holen, da sind es jetzt schon wieder 22-23°C und die Hitze staut sich an der Decke schon beachtlich.


----------



## mattinator (18. März 2010)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Ahh zu herrlich soviel zum Thema VMware Player 3.1 Beta und 8-way SMP Support
> Wohl bemerkt die VM wurde neu erstellt mit dem Player wo man auch 8 Kerne auswählen konnte.
> 
> Entweder funktioniert die 8-Kern Funktion nicht oder es erkennt das 4 davon nicht real sind beim i7.
> Ich tippe aber auf ersteres laut Fehlermeldung.



Man bist Du schnell. Ich habe zwar nur einen normalen Quad, wollte der 3.1 Beta jedoch auch mal 'ne Chance geben. Das kann ich mir wohl sparen, erst recht, da ich ja in der VM sowieso keine bigadv bekomme und die a3 im Windows schneller laufen.

out of topic: Ich habe von meinem letzten SMP-a1-Projekt noch ein angefangenes normales CPU-Projekt (6314, 336 Punkte), bekomme jedoch nur noch a3-Projekte, so dass mein Quad voll ausgelastet ist. Da ich den Bonus der a3-Projekte nicht verschleudern will, liegt das Projekt 6314 jetzt auf Eis. Allerdings ist die deadline der 30.03., 12:42 Uhr und ich habe Bedenken, dass ich bis dahin noch mal rechtzeitig ein SMP-a1-Projekt bekomme, um ohne Verluste das 6314 zu schaffen.
Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: kann man Projekte auf ein anderes Konto abrechnen ? Hier sagte glaub ich mal jemand, dass das nicht geht. Ansonsten würde ich es verschenken (7% sind gerechnet).


----------



## JeansOn (18. März 2010)

Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Wenn du kurz bevor du den PC ausschaltest die eine WU gerade noch fertig kriegen wirst, aber keine neue mehr holen willst, beende den Client, setzt das Flag -oneunit in die Verknüpfung und starte ihn neu. Nach der WU beendet er sich dann automatisch. Wenn du den PC später wieder anschaltest, faltest du weiter, dafür kannst du -oneunit dann aber wieder rausnehmen.



Ich glaube, ich wäre da fauler ...
Ständig  "-oneunit" rein, dann "-oneunit" raus ...

Wie wäre es mit einer zweiten Verknüpfung an geeignetem Ort? Die heißt dann exakt so, wie die Erstverknüpfung, ergänzt um "oneunit".

Aber eigentlich will ich eurer Faulheit ja keinen Vorschub leisten.


----------



## mattinator (18. März 2010)

JeansOn schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit einer zweiten Verknüpfung an geeignetem Ort? Die heißt dann exakt so, wie die Erstverknüpfung, ergänzt um "oneunit".
> 
> Aber eigentlich will ich eurer Faulheit ja keinen Vorschub leisten.



Das hat doch nichts mit Faulheit zu tun, wie würde *Seven of Nine* sagen: *ineffizient*. Kann natürlich auch sein, dass Du meinen Einwurf als *irrelevant* erachtest.

Neue Version HFM.NET: http://code.google.com/p/hfm-net/ , gleich mal testen.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (19. März 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Das hat doch nichts mit Faulheit zu tun, wie würde *Seven of Nine* sagen: *ineffizient*. Kann natürlich auch sein, dass Du meinen Einwurf als *irrelevant* erachtest.
> 
> Neue Version HFM.NET: hfm-net - Project Hosting on Google Code , gleich mal testen.



Wurde ja viel verbessert . Vorallem der Bonuspunkekram .
Jedoch:
Gedanke1: Cool, vernünftige Bonusberechnung.
Gedanke2: ...code.google.. .net-krams...wiebittewas .
Gedanke3: *hust*


----------



## Lorin (19. März 2010)

So, endlich folgt ein noch ein neuer PC im Büro, der zwar kein Superfalter wird, aber immerhin besser als gar keinen Client laufen zu lassen 

Mal schauen ob ich ihn am WE zusammegebaut und installiert bekomme.

Athlon II X2 235e + Geforce GT220

1x CPU Tray client + 1x GPU Tray client

Da bin ich mal gespannt was der an PPD macht. Wäre ja schon bei 500 glücklich  Wenns den SMP als tray gäbe hätte ich nen 4Kerner genommen und ihn A1/A3 falten lassen, aber das Fenster klickt die Kollegin dann schneller weg als ich "lass das" rufen kann.

Das musste ich nur mal loswerden


----------



## nfsgame (19. März 2010)

GT220 -> ca. 1500-2000PPD
Athlon II X2 235e -> ca. 250-500PPD


----------



## Crymes (19. März 2010)

Leute, ist das eigentlich normal, dass wenn ich den ersten GPU-Client runterlad und starte, dass dann ne Meldung kommt, dass mein Treiber irgentetwas nicht macht und der Client nicht startet?


----------



## Lorin (19. März 2010)

Wenn das System wirklich an die 2k PPD macht dann flieg ich hier weg  Im positiven Sinne.


----------



## nfsgame (19. März 2010)

Langsamfalter schrieb:


> Leute, ist das eigentlich normal, dass wenn  ich den ersten GPU-Client runterlad und starte, dass dann ne Meldung  kommt, dass mein Treiber irgentetwas nicht macht und der Client nicht  startet?



Welches Sys? OS? Treiber der original von MS installierte? Wenn bei letzterem die Antwort "Ja" lautet: Umbedingt den entsprechenden Treiber von Nvidia oder AMD herunterladen und den verwenden.



Frage: Meint ihr nen 400W-NT (von Cougar oder Corsair) reicht für zwei GTS250 + Athlon II X4 620 ?


----------



## Bumblebee (19. März 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Frage: Meint ihr nen 400W-NT (von Cougar oder Corsair) reicht für zwei GTS250 + Athlon II X4 620 ?


 
eigentlich klar *NEIN*
Die max. Stromaufnahme einer GTS250 liegt bei 150W
ich würde daher mindestens 500W empfehlen


----------



## Muschkote (19. März 2010)

Ich sage das reicht nicht, leg etwa 100W oben drauf.

Board: 100W
CPU: 100W
GPU: min. 2x 100W (bei green Edition)

Achtung: um wilde Diskusionen zu vermeiden, es handelt sich um *Grobe* Werte. 

Also sind die 400W schon ausgereizt.


Edit: mist zu spät, aber bestätigt meine Aussage.


----------



## nfsgame (19. März 2010)

OK, dann wird das Cougar trotzdem bestellt, das befeuert dann aber meinen Hauptrechner und das BeQuiet (650W Straight Power) wandert in den in Planung liegenden PC  .


----------



## Fate T.H (19. März 2010)

Und wenn man ganz Fuchs ist klemmt man die sachen an ein starkes NT , belastet die sachen
und schaut was an Strom aufgenommen wird. Dannach schaut man mit welcher NT größe nahe der
50% Last rankommt um den besten Wirkungsgrad zu erreichen. 

Glaub kauf mir demnächst auch mal so ein Gerät möcht wissen was mein neuer PC aufnimmt.


----------



## Lorin (19. März 2010)

Machs nicht, ich habs gemacht und musst ganz ordentlich schlucken 
Gott sei dank war das nur Spielerechner, und der ist nicht sooo häufig im Einsatz.
Am schlimmsten ist die "Kosten"-Funktion an solchen Geräten, da möchte man den PC am liebsten gleich einmotten


----------



## Fate T.H (19. März 2010)

Nun das mein Main-PC nicht der sparsamste ist dat weiß ich auch so 

Ich wollte aber von dem Core i3 System es wissen der sollte im Idle wohl nicht viel verbrauchen.
Nur darum ging es mir sonst nicht.


----------



## nfsgame (19. März 2010)

Ich hab hier gerade nen PC neben mir stehen der angeblich dauernd instabil läuft. Nunja, außer den sagenhaften 1631PPD der 9500GT konnte ich noch nix feststellen .


----------



## mattinator (19. März 2010)

Lorin schrieb:


> Wenns den SMP als tray gäbe hätte ich nen 4Kerner genommen und ihn A1/A3 falten lassen, aber das Fenster klickt die Kollegin dann schneller weg als ich "lass das" rufen kann.
> 
> Das musste ich nur mal loswerden



Du kannst den SMP-Client auch als Dienst installieren, da kann Deine Kollegin nix mehr "wegklicken". Oder versuch mal Tray It!: http://www.teamcti.com/downloads.htm , damit kannst Du das Fenster auch komplett verstecken.


----------



## herethic (19. März 2010)

Darf ich Folding@home eigentlich als Soziale/Gemeinützige Arbeit in eine Bewerbungsmappe einfügen oder wird das nicht als Geselschafftlicher Dienst angesehen?


----------



## The Master of MORARE (19. März 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> Darf ich Folding@home eigentlich als Soziale/Gemeinützige Arbeit in eine Bewerbungsmappe einfügen oder wird das nicht als Geselschafftlicher Dienst angesehen?



Hm, ich würds je nach Bewerbungsstelle in deiner Info zur Person oder im Fließtext als Tätigkeit einfügen.

@Subaru: Der i3 ist ja endlich verlinkt . Nettes neues Pic .


----------



## Fate T.H (19. März 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> @Subaru: Der i3 ist ja endlich verlinkt . Nettes neues Pic .



Joa ist gestern erst fertig geworden der HTPC, hatte zu kämpfen mit den Bestellungen. 

Die ersten beiden Shops meinten mich verarschen zu dürfen. Vor der Bestellung
alles als Lieferbar deklariert, Bestellung aufgegeben und zack schon fehlte was auf Lager. 
Beim dritten Shop hab ich dann telefonisch Bestellt. 

Nächsten Monat wird noch bischen Kabelmanagment betrieben und der Noiseblocker gegen ein SilentWings ersetzt.
Schön das es dir gefällt das neue Pic ich mag es auch.


----------



## russiaONice (19. März 2010)

Juhu. So. Platz 200 in der Gruppe.... und das in mehroderminder genau 20 Tagen!  Nuja.... jetzt gehts langsamer vorwaerts. Aber in 5 Tagen wuerde ich dann auch erstma den Nichtraucher kassieren ;P
Glaube mal fast seit dem sanften OC der Graka macht die auch noch ein wenig schneller (500PPD)^^

Aber wo ihr hier mal (wieder) über die Stromkosten geredet habt.... .
Also nur, dass ich mich nicht total verzocke: der i7 und eine GTX285 zusammen auf Vollast benoetigen doch ungefaehr 400W (mit 5 Gehaeuselueftern und dem andern Scheiss der halt so mitlaufen muss), oder?

Also (bei meinen 21,15c/kWh) ca 2,10€ pro Tag... also ca 60€ (ohne Grundgebuehr) nur fuern Rechner/falten? Nur um sicher zu gehen das mich die Nachzahlung im Juni nich doch wie ein Blitz trifft^^


PS: Naturstom natuerlich. Wenn schon Strom "verschwenden", dann schon bei denen  (und dann auch noch mit Freiwilligenfoerderung :O))

PPS: nur ma ganz kurz: lohn sich VM falten eigenl auch fuer Rechner, die auch mal benutzt werden... also wie jetzt zum surfen oder um via WinAmp Musi zu hoeren. Oder macht das nur Sinn fuer Foldingonlyrechner?


----------



## herethic (19. März 2010)

russiaONice schrieb:


> Juhu. So. Platz 200 in der Gruppe.... und das in mehroderminder genau 20 Tagen!  Nuja.... jetzt gehts langsamer vorwaerts. Aber in 5 Tagen wuerde ich dann auch erstma den Nichtraucher kassieren ;P
> Glaube mal fast seit dem sanften OC der Graka macht die auch noch ein wenig schneller (500PPD)^^
> 
> Aber wo ihr hier mal (wieder) über die Stromkosten geredet habt.... .
> ...


Häh 

Ich hab die gleiche Hardware wie du,falte schon länger und bis 700 Plätze hinter dir


----------



## Fate T.H (19. März 2010)

@russiaONice

VM lohnt sich immer dann nur wenn man mit einem Rechner Big-WU falten möchte.
Hierbei spielt es keine rolle ob man nebenbei damit noch was macht( Mukke hören, Surfen etc.pp.)
solange man die Deadlines einhalten kann.


@thrian

Wenn du GPU-Folding und SMP-Folding betreiben würdest hättest du auch einen höheren PPD ausstoß.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (19. März 2010)

russiaONice schrieb:


> Juhu. So. Platz 200 in der Gruppe.... und das in mehroderminder genau 20 Tagen!  Nuja.... jetzt gehts langsamer vorwaerts. Aber in 5 Tagen wuerde ich dann auch erstma den Nichtraucher kassieren ;P



Ich glaube ich schaue morgen beim Bike-Training mal aufm Werder vorbei.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## mattinator (19. März 2010)

Ich bekomme im Moment auf beide GPU-CLients (zwei GraKa's) das gleiche Projekt zugewiesen. Habe die Queue des einen Clients schon mal gelöscht und wieder das Projekt bekommen, welches schon auf der anderen GPU läuft. Die Konfigurationen sind in Ordnung, laufen schon von Anfang an so. Bekommt man das wieder weg ?
Die Ursache war scheinbar, dass beide Clients zufällig scheinbar nahezu synchron ein neues Projekt angefordert hatten. Da ist der Work-Server wohl etwas drucheinander gekommen.

Entwarnung, nach dem zweiten Löschen habe ich ein neues Projekt bekommen. Allerdings ca. 40 Minuten umsonst gerechnet.


----------



## Bumblebee (20. März 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> Häh
> 
> Ich hab die gleiche Hardware wie du,falte schon länger und bin 700 Plätze hinter dir


 
Nimm das nicht als Kritik, aber um mit deiner Hardware (nur) 861ppd pro Tag zu erfalten muss man(n) sich echt Mühe geben



mattinator schrieb:


> Ich bekomme im Moment auf beide GPU-CLients (zwei GraKa's) das gleiche Projekt zugewiesen.
> 
> Die Ursache war scheinbar, dass beide Clients zufällig scheinbar nahezu synchron ein neues Projekt angefordert hatten. Da ist der Work-Server wohl etwas durcheinander gekommen.


 
 Wie schräg ist das denn... - Chance dafür ist wie "Sechser im Lotto"
Ich dachte noch nicht mal, dass das passieren kann
Jedenfalls hast du richtig reagiert


----------



## nfsgame (20. März 2010)

Hmm, dann sollte ich öfters mal Lotto spielen, ich hatte das auch schon nen paar Mal .


----------



## Stergi (20. März 2010)

all ihr lucker mit 2 GraKa's  ich falte mit einer erstmal genug ^^ mein geld ist auch erstmal =0 die nächsten monate, letztes WE mal eben für nen paar hundert euro klamotten gekauft und dann jetzt ende des monats die klassenfahrt zahlen -.-


----------



## nichtraucher91 (20. März 2010)

Klassenfahrt? Wohh jetzt bin ich überrascht hab ich älter eingeschätzt^^
Aber eig zahlen die doch Mami und Papi oder nicht?! 

PS. Meine CPU lalt grade bei 100°C xD

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## nfsgame (20. März 2010)

Burn burn burn [.....]  


Das darf eigendlich nicht sein. Mein Turion 64 X2 (der mit 1,8GHz) schafft im Sommer mit dreiviertel verdeckten Luftschlitzen mit Mühe und Not die 90°C .

@Bumblebee: Glückwunsch zu den 100.000Punkten gestern .


----------



## Stergi (20. März 2010)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Klassenfahrt? Wohh jetzt bin ich überrascht hab ich älter eingeschätzt^^
> Aber eig zahlen die doch Mami und Papi oder nicht?!
> 
> PS. Meine CPU lalt grade bei 100°C xD
> ...



Ich bin 18 und azubi ... da zahlen die eltern nimmer ^^
verdiene zwar gut, aber es häufen sich gerade ausgaben^^
und die klassenfahrt wird auch saufgelage in Kroatien 

wie schaffst du 100°C auf deine CPU zu bekommen? mach dir darauf doch ein Spiegelei


----------



## nichtraucher91 (20. März 2010)

joar die interne HP FAN-Steuerung hab ich auf max 90%. sonst denkt man das Teil hebt gleich ab...
atm sind es wieder 98°C

@Stergi 
Schule ist eben doch geil! Selbst wenn man 18. ist xD

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Stergi (20. März 2010)

dafür habe ich sonst mehr geld  ich lebe halt auf recht großem fuß


----------



## Bumblebee (20. März 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> @Bumblebee: Glückwunsch zu den 100.000Punkten gestern .


 
Heissen Dung - *erm* Dank - sollte in diesem Stil weitergehen

Die XCPUs machen ja wieder ordentlich Druck - da muss man(n) rankotzen
Schaffe ich aber nicht alleine - also ....

*Diese Werbung kann steuerlich abgezogen werden*
*Freunde, Bürger, Faltgenossen*
*Euer 70335 braucht euch*
*Diese Werbung kann steuerlich abgezogen werden*

btw. @PS-Crash
Die GTX260 hat es nicht überlebt - die GTS250 schon
Prozessor lebt ebenfalls noch - ist aber bloss ein PentiumD 805 @3600MHz; der reisst nicht viel


----------



## JeansOn (20. März 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Ich bekomme im Moment auf beide GPU-CLients (zwei GraKa's) das gleiche Projekt zugewiesen. Habe die Queue des einen Clients schon mal gelöscht und wieder das Projekt bekommen, welches schon auf der anderen GPU läuft. Die Konfigurationen sind in Ordnung, laufen schon von Anfang an so. Bekommt man das wieder weg ?
> Die Ursache war scheinbar, dass beide Clients zufällig scheinbar nahezu synchron ein neues Projekt angefordert hatten. Da ist der Work-Server wohl etwas drucheinander gekommen.
> 
> Entwarnung, nach dem zweiten Löschen habe ich ein neues Projekt bekommen. Allerdings ca. 40 Minuten umsonst gerechnet.



Erwacht da nicht der Forscherdrang?

Wenn das so möglich ist, wie ist das dann mit der WU-Abgabe?
Die zuletzt erhaltene WU sichern, wenn die doppelte, nicht gelöschte WU bei 99% liegt. Diese dann stoppen und der zweiten GraKa per Copy zuweisen und dann wieder gleichzeitig starten.
Doppelte Punkte mit einmal rechnen? Das gibt ne Fehlermeldung ...
Könnte doch sein, daß andere sowas entdeckt haben, aber die Klappe halten.

Ich gehe mal davon aus, das die Werte hinter Project in den Klammern Run, Clone und Gen auch identisch waren.


----------



## steffen0278 (20. März 2010)

Hallo 1.000.000 Punkte. Endlich


----------



## mattinator (20. März 2010)

JeansOn schrieb:


> Ich gehe mal davon aus, das die Werte hinter Project in den Klammern Run, Clone und Gen auch identisch waren.



Jep, komplett identisch, s. Bild im ersten Post. 



JeansOn schrieb:


> Erwacht da nicht der Forscherdrang?
> 
> Wenn das so möglich ist, wie ist das dann mit der WU-Abgabe?
> Die zuletzt erhaltene WU sichern, wenn die doppelte, nicht gelöschte WU  bei 99% liegt. Diese dann stoppen und der zweiten GraKa per Copy  zuweisen und dann wieder gleichzeitig starten.
> ...



Verstehe ich nicht ganz, ein Projekt kann man nur einmal hochladen. Den Effekt mit doppelt vergebenen Projekten gab es einmal gehäuft, wobei es nicht so parallel auftrat, sondern sogar auf verschiedenen Rechnern der Nutzer, so dass sie es erst beim fehlgeschlagenen Hochladen gemerkt haben. Der Effekt beim versuchten Hochladen des zweiten Projektes war, dass sinngemäß die Meldung kam, dass das Projekt schon hochgeladen wurde und die Daten gelöscht werden.
BTW will ich ja nicht schummeln, da es ja Folding nichts bringt.



steffen0278 schrieb:


> Hallo 1.000.000 Punkte. Endlich



Glückwunsch, weiter so.


----------



## JeansOn (20. März 2010)

Ich dachte mir halt, daß es die *gleiche Fehlermöglichkeit* im übertragenen Sinn auch *beim Hochladen* geben könnte. Aber das muß man halt erstmal nachweisen. Darum ging es mir. Darum habe ich ja auch auf die ggf. zu erstellende Fehlermeldung hingewiesen. Wenn dann dabei zweimal Punkte kassiert werden, ist das doch nebensächlich (bei mir eh und bei Dir dachte ich das eigentlich auch) und unumgänglich. Man kann solch eine Fehlermöglichkeit ja nicht anders nachweisen. 
Also muß man ausprobieren und hat mit "schummeln" nichts, aber auch gar nichts zu tun.

Daß es da schon einmal Probleme gab, wußte ich nicht. Interessant zu  lesen.


----------



## herethic (21. März 2010)

Guckt mal wen ich gefunden habe: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/47044-folding-home.html

Mal fragen ob er mitmacht?


----------



## Stergi (21. März 2010)

wusstet ihr eigendlich schon dass wenn eine WU einen fehler hat und abgebrochen wird und der gerechnete teil dann hochgeladen, dass man dann trotzdem prozentual punkte für die WU bekommt? ist mir so bei einer 1888er ergangen, bei 57% einen fehler gehabt, 1084 Punkte dafür bekommen


----------



## nfsgame (21. März 2010)

Jap das gibt es ungefähr seit Anfang letzten Jahres, seitdem ein Core rausgekommen war der extremst instabil lief.

@Bumblebee: Sollenw ir dir noch gratulieren oder wird das die Unendliche Geschichte ?


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (21. März 2010)

Mein SMP hat gestern plötzlich nicht mehr richtig gerechnet. Für 1% hat er 2 Stunden gebraucht. CPU-Auslastung trotzdem 100%. HFM.NET hat als Status blau angezeigt - "Running async". Als ich den PC heute wieder angeschaltet habe, hat er normal weiter gefaltet.
Ohne diesen Fehler hätte ich die WU vielleicht noch gestern fertigstellen können, dann hätte ich sie am Stück gefaltet und der Bonus wäre höher.


----------



## steffen0278 (21. März 2010)

Wie hoch ist der Vorteil, oder hat es überhaupt einen Vorteil, wenn man für den normalen CPU Consolen Client den Passkey eingibt?


----------



## nfsgame (21. März 2010)

Ich meine es gibt da keinen Vorteil, schaden kann es aber nicht .


----------



## Bumblebee (21. März 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> @Bumblebee: Sollen wir dir noch gratulieren oder wird das die Unendliche Geschichte ?


 
Ganz wie du es möchtest; ich freu mich jedesmal wenn mein Einsatz gewürdigt wird 

Der beste "Lohn" für meine Mühen wäre allerdings wenn "die Anderen" sich anstecken lassen würden und auch (noch) mehr falten

Als Bester der "Namensgeber" (PCGH_) ist Thilo auf Platz 18 der Top-Producer (Danke btw.)
Carsten hat manchmal kleine "Faltzuckungen" (Platz 41)
Danach ist Ebbe mit PCGH_`lern
Eigentlich sch***ade - wo doch "bei denen" so viel Hardware rumliegt

Ohne die "kleinen Beiträge" runterzumachen (bin dafür auch *wirklich* dankbar) wäre ich schon froh wenn unsere Faltleistung breiter abgestützt wäre
Meine HW läuft (fast ausschliesslich) 24/7; irgendwann macht die dann auch mal schlapp (wie man(n) ja grad gesehen hat)

Aber ich will nicht jammern ...


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (21. März 2010)

steffen0278 schrieb:


> Wie hoch ist der Vorteil, oder hat es überhaupt einen Vorteil, wenn man für den normalen CPU Consolen Client den Passkey eingibt?


Den Bonus (A3 oder Bigadv) gibt es nur, wenn du mindestens 80% der WUs erfolgreich zurück geschickt hast. Wenn du auch in andere Clients (Singlecore, GPU) den Passkey einträgst und diese Clients nie eine WU verlieren, kannst du damit den Anteil der erfolgreich zurückgeschickten WUs erhöhen.
Aber 80% reichen auch und die schafft man eigentlich mit dem SMP.


----------



## Crymes (21. März 2010)

Hab mal ne Frage, ist es eigentlich normal, dass 1 kompletter CPU-Kern allein bei dem GPU-Client mitrechnet?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (21. März 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ganz wie du es möchtest; ich freu mich jedesmal wenn mein Einsatz gewürdigt wird
> 
> Der beste "Lohn" für meine Mühen wäre allerdings wenn "die Anderen" sich anstecken lassen würden und auch (noch) mehr falten
> 
> ...




Ich muss mich mal wieder grundlos verteidigen...
Mein PC würde ich auch 24/7 laufen lassen, allerdings:
- muss ich in diesem Zimmer auch noch schlaffen -> min. acht Stunden weniger. 
- muss ich an diesem Rechner auch arbeiten. Schon mit PS gearbeitet und nebenbei die CPU ausgelastet? Ist echt assi dann Bilder zu bearbeiten. -> im Schnitt ein bis zwei Stunden weniger am Tag. 


Ich finds echt cool, dass du hier mit fetten 90k PPD ran gehst. Ich würde es auch machen, wenn ich könnte. Nur hab ich nicht mal das Geld mir ein Atom-Board mit PCI-E x16, NT, GraKa und HDD zu kaufen. 

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## Stergi (21. März 2010)

Also ich bin dafür dass sich alle das neue EVGA Board holen und es mit Hardware vollpacken, die dann 24/7 läuft xD


----------



## nfsgame (21. März 2010)

Naja nen bisschen Utopisch, findest du nicht ?

Ich werde jetzt die Tage die ersten Komponenten für den "nfs-Foldingserver Rev. 2" besorgen gehen. Hoffen wir das der dieses mal unter einem besseren Stern steht. Ich kaufe mir kein NesteQ-Netzteil dafür .


----------



## mattinator (21. März 2010)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Ich muss mich mal wieder grundlos verteidigen...
> Mein PC würde ich auch 24/7 laufen lassen, allerdings:
> - muss ich in diesem Zimmer auch noch schlaffen -> min. acht Stunden weniger.
> - muss ich an diesem Rechner auch arbeiten. Schon mit PS gearbeitet und nebenbei die CPU ausgelastet? Ist echt assi dann Bilder zu bearbeiten. -> im Schnitt ein bis zwei Stunden weniger am Tag.



Jeder tut, was er kann und was er möchte. Ist sogar besser als heutzutage im Sport: Dabeisein ist alles.


----------



## Fate T.H (21. März 2010)

Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Wenn du auch in andere Clients (Singlecore, GPU) den Passkey einträgst und diese Clients nie eine WU verlieren, kannst du damit den Anteil der erfolgreich zurückgeschickten WUs erhöhen.
> Aber 80% reichen auch und die schafft man eigentlich mit dem SMP.



Stimmt nicht wirklich den es müssen unbedingt 80% der dir zugeteilten A2/A3-WU´s
wieder zurückgeschickt werden. Da ist es latte ob nen Single bzw. GPU auch den Passkey nutzt.



Langsamfalter schrieb:


> Hab mal ne Frage, ist es eigentlich normal, dass 1 kompletter CPU-Kern allein bei dem GPU-Client mitrechnet?



Nur bei ATI Karten wobei der dort aber nicht mitrechnet sondern einfach nur belastet
wird von der grottigen Brook+ Schnittstelle. Kann man aber ein wenig eindämmen
die Last wenn man Variabeln nutzt über eine Batchdatei.


----------



## Bumblebee (21. März 2010)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Ich muss mich mal wieder grundlos verteidigen...


 
Nein, musst du *definitiv* nicht
Ich habe nicht grundlos geschrieben "Ohne die "kleinen Beiträge" runterzumachen (bin dafür auch *wirklich* dankbar)"



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Ich finds echt cool, dass du hier mit fetten 90k PPD ran gehst.


 
Danke - geht runter wie Öl 



Stergi schrieb:


> Also ich bin dafür dass sich alle das neue EVGA Board holen und es mit Hardware vollpacken, die dann 24/7 läuft xD


 
Hast nicht ernst gemeint - trotzdem...
Wie ich schon geschrieben habe - maximal untauglich (P/L)


----------



## nichtraucher91 (21. März 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Nein, musst du *definitiv* nicht
> Ich habe nicht grundlos geschrieben "Ohne die "kleinen Beiträge" runterzumachen (bin dafür auch *wirklich* dankbar)"



das "muss" sollte ich erklären:
Ich bin immer einer der Ersten die, sobald sie sich angegriffen fühlen, los brüllen, dass da etwas nicht stimmt. Es ist also mein Kopf der sagt "ich muss mich verteidigen.". 




Bumblebee schrieb:


> Danke - geht runter wie Öl



Bitte! Offe du bliebst uns immer erhalten - auch mit weniger PPD 
(soll jetzt nicht heißen, dass du das auch darfst )

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## steffen0278 (21. März 2010)

Nochmal zum Passkey:
Ich habe kein SMP laufen und auch keine VM. Nur 2x Nvidia Tray Clients und 1x CPU Konsole. 
Habe irgendwo gelesen, ich muß erst 10x bidadv SMP in einer VM falten, bevor ich nutzen aus dem Passkey ziehen kann. Oder irgendwie so.


----------



## Fate T.H (21. März 2010)

Nein um in den genuss der Bonuspunkte zu kommen für die BigWU bzw. normale A3-Wu
reicht es aus entweder 10 normale A2-WU oder 10 BigWU oder 10 A3-WU zu falten
innerhalb der Deadline und einhaltung der 80% return regel.
Dazu brauch man also nicht unbedingt eine VM außer man möchte die A2er nutzen.






Bumblebee schrieb:


> Hast nicht ernst gemeint - trotzdem...
> Wie ich schon geschrieben habe - maximal untauglich (P/L)



Seit wann zählt denn bei solchen Boards das P/L Verhältniss ? oO


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (21. März 2010)

Die 10 Passkey-WUs mit Bigadv voll machen wäre unsinnig. Da ginge sehr viel Rechenzeit für nichts drauf. Mach das lieber mit normalen A2/A3-WUs, wobei A2 (VM) hier besser geeignet ist.


----------



## Bumblebee (21. März 2010)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Seit wann zählt denn bei solchen Boards das P/L Verhältniss ? oO


 
Nun, ich meine natürlich Preis/*Falt*-Leistungsverhältnis und zitiere mich selber

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...h-folding-home-thread-ii-851.html#post1642713


----------



## Fate T.H (22. März 2010)

~Nyaaa~ sowas hat doch mittlerweile jeder dritte aber so ein Monsterboard eben nicht


----------



## Lorin (22. März 2010)

noch 2-3 Tage dann hab ich die 200k  "Et lüppt"


----------



## Empirelord (22. März 2010)

Und ich muss hier weiter mit ner total leistungsstarken 4890 rumdümpeln.

[Nicht ernsthaft]Wann machen wir das nächste Teamaccount Folding um den letzten Schweizer von der Spitzenposition zu verdrängen?[Nicht ernsthaft]

@Bumblebee: Habe dich in der aktuellen PCGH gefunden, siehe Anhang, ein bisschen mehr Leistung hätte ich dir aber zugetraut.XD


----------



## Lorin (22. März 2010)

Stilecht müsste bumblebee ja jetzt alle seine GPUs gegen diese Karten tauschen


----------



## nfsgame (22. März 2010)

Lorin schrieb:


> Stilecht müsste bumblebee ja jetzt alle seine GPUs gegen diese Karten tauschen


Nee, lass mal. Dann bricht da ein Wert zusammen .

Achso: Ich konnte gestern drei neue Falter anwerben mit i5 750 und i7 860 .


----------



## Bumblebee (22. März 2010)

Empirelord schrieb:


> [Nicht ernsthaft]Wann machen wir das nächste Teamaccount Folding um den letzten Schweizer von der Spitzenposition zu verdrängen?[Nicht ernsthaft]


 
[Nicht ernsthaft] Na dann bring mal viele... *viiiiiele* Freunde mit [/Nicht ernsthaft] 
[Ernsthaft] Ich werde in den nächsten Tagen wieder die Oster-Aktion anleiern / bereits mit nfsgame vorbelabert [/Ernsthaft]
[Nicht ernsthaft] Hilft aber nicht viel - da ich nicht mitfalten werde [/Nicht ernsthaft]



Empirelord schrieb:


> @Bumblebee: Habe dich in der aktuellen PCGH gefunden, siehe Anhang, ein bisschen mehr Leistung hätte ich dir aber zugetraut.XD


 
Na ja - war ein erster Versuch - Fatal1ty hat ja auch klein angefangen 



Lorin schrieb:


> Stilecht müsste Bumblebee ja jetzt alle seine GPUs gegen diese Karten tauschen


 
Nicht wirklich, weil
- *Fatal1ty* auch nicht alle "seine" Hardware gebraucht
- *Colin Steele McRae* hat "seine" Spiele nur ganz selten gespielt
etc.
Wenn dann aber die GTX480 Bumblebee erscheint (wird wohl nicht von Colorful sein) dann werde ich die auch einsetzen



nfsgame schrieb:


> Achso: Ich konnte gestern drei neue Falter anwerben mit i5 750 und i7 860 .


 
Maximales  von mir


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (22. März 2010)

Wenn wir bei der Teamaccount-Aktion auch SMP2/Bigadv falten wollen, müssen wir einen gemeinsamen Passkey verwenden, sonst macht es keinen Sinn.


----------



## Gast3737 (22. März 2010)

jever ich habe dich überholt.hihi..1 Gpt sind ja Ziel danach top 60 und dann malsehen..


----------



## Crymes (22. März 2010)

Ich nhab mal ne allgemeine Frdge:
Ich hab ne HD 5770, die braucht für ne WU ca. 6H.
Faltet hier jemand mit ner 5870?
Kann der mir mal sagen, wie lange der braucht?
Müssten ja so ca. 4h sein oder?


----------



## Bumblebee (22. März 2010)

Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Wenn wir bei der Teamaccount-Aktion auch SMP2/Bigadv falten wollen, müssen wir einen gemeinsamen Passkey verwenden, sonst macht es keinen Sinn.


 
 Ach neee - wirklich

Da wären wir jetzt aber *nie* drauf gekommen *fg*

Nee, ernsthaft, ist gut, dass du mitdenkst - danke schön


----------



## nfsgame (22. März 2010)

So, der i7 860 (@4GHz) faltet. ~10k ppd mehr. Die GTS250 in dem Rechner macht leider zicken, ist die PhysX-Karte neben einer HD5870 und macht nur Unstable_Machine.


----------



## Argead (22. März 2010)

Es ist übrigens nen neuer A3 core raus, der 2.17.
Ein Update sollte nur nach fertigstellen einer WU erfolgen, da sonst jeder Fortschritt verloren geht.

Folding Forum • View topic - updated SMP2 core (A3): v2.17


----------



## nfsgame (22. März 2010)

OK, noch nen i7 860 "organisiert" bzw ein User der einen solchen besitzt .


----------



## nichtraucher91 (22. März 2010)

so ich habe dann jetzt auch mal für etwas Verstärkung gesorgt
Kaspar mit seiner 9800GT feuert jetzt mit

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (22. März 2010)

Ein Freund von mir will ja einen PC zusammenbauen. So langsam gibt es immer konkretere Pläne. Er hat sich für 1366 und gegen 1156 entschieden. Wenn es soweit ist, wird ein i7-930 schön viele PPD generieren.


----------



## Cheater (22. März 2010)

oh mann wenn ich das hier immer höre:

"Mein Freund baut sich jetzt nen neuen PC" oder "Ich hab wieder 3 mit nem i7 920 angewroben"

Irgendwie habt ihr meiner meinung nach überdurschnittlich viele Freunde mit neuer Hardware . Wir haben alle noch Prozessoren aus den Anfangszeiten des C2D, daher E6400 und E6600. Irgendwie sind die nicht mehr so der burner....

Ich glaub ich brauch nen neuen PC


----------



## Bumblebee (22. März 2010)

Cheater schrieb:


> oh mann wenn ich das hier immer höre:
> 
> "Mein Freund baut sich jetzt nen neuen PC" oder "Ich hab wieder 3 mit nem i7 920 angeworben"
> 
> Irgendwie habt ihr meiner meinung nach überdurschnittlich viele Freunde mit neuer Hardware


 
Wir sind die Kamikazefraktion der Falter - da hat man(n) solche Freunde


----------



## The Master of MORARE (22. März 2010)

Hey, ab morgen lasse ich meinen alten Pentium D Toaster @ ~3,8GHz wieder mitfalten, solange der entsprechende Rechner läuft.

@Bumblebee: Befeuert dein D nur die GPUs, oder läuft da noch der CPU-Client? Wenn ja, wieviel PPD reißt der?


----------



## mattinator (22. März 2010)

Cheater schrieb:


> oh mann wenn ich das hier immer höre:
> 
> "Mein Freund baut sich jetzt nen neuen PC" oder "Ich hab wieder 3 mit nem i7 920 angewroben"
> 
> ...



Eine mittelprächtige NVIDIA Grafikkarte tut's im Moment auch ganz gut.


----------



## Stergi (23. März 2010)

das hört sich doch mal gut an


----------



## Empirelord (23. März 2010)

Was haltet ihr von abwarten und Tee trinken, bis der neue GPU3 rauskommt, zumindest mit den Ati-Graffikkarten?

Nur weil wir jetzt ein paar neue Falter haben, großes Lob an die Falter und deren Anwerber, heißt das nicht, dass wir uns vor XCPUs ausruhen können, die produzieren auch weiter und sind immer noch der Gegner.

Wenn AMD Bulldozer verkauft wünsche ich mir vielleicht einen zum Geburtstag, zum falten dann, der Q8200 bleibt im Spielerechner.

Sehe gerade, dass ich die 300k geknackt habe.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (23. März 2010)

Dann ersteinmal "Gratz"!
Bei mir klingelte es gerade :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eine Zwischeninvestition zum neuen Rechner, und bei sieben Jahren Garantie kann man ruhig etwas vorbeugen .


----------



## Bumblebee (23. März 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> @Bumblebee: Befeuert dein D nur die GPUs, oder läuft da noch der CPU-Client? Wenn ja, wieviel PPD reißt der?


 
Nein, der faltet selber einen Single-Client und daneben laufen (momentan) 2 GTS250 da drauf
Der CPU-Client bringt .... *etwas*
Das schwankt je nach WU so zwischen 150 und 350 ppd
Momentan läuft es gar nicht - bin am schrauben - daher etwa 12 kppd weniger


----------



## nfsgame (23. März 2010)

Ich hab gerade mal ne zweite Graka eingebaut. Mal ne Frage: sind 74°C für den X38 "Gesund" *schluck*?

Edit: Inzwischen bin ich bei 76°C. Steigend -_-.
Edit: 79°C
Edit: 82°C


----------



## Bumblebee (23. März 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ich hab gerade mal ne zweite Graka eingebaut. Mal ne Frage: sind 74°C für den X38 "Gesund" *schluck*?
> 
> Edit: Inzwischen bin ich bei 76°C. Steigend -_-.
> Edit: 79°C
> Edit: 82°C


 
Weil ich "ein liebet Gerlschen" bin habe ich mal für dich die entsprechenden Papiere durchgesucht und bin fündig geworden
http://www.intel.com/Assets/PDF/designguide/317612.pdf

Wie du auf Seite 14 nachlesen kannst ist die TC-MAX bei 92°


----------



## nfsgame (23. März 2010)

Vielen Dank . Da hab ich ja noch nen bisschen Luft, 9°C um genau zu sein .


----------



## Lorin (23. März 2010)

Wie das dann aussieht wenn die Temperatur noch weiter hochgeht?

Hier das Bild dazu


----------



## nichtraucher91 (23. März 2010)

Also in Sachen Temperatur kommt ihr alle nicht an mich ran  hänge schon wieder bei 100°C

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Bumblebee (23. März 2010)

*DU* hängst bei 100° 
Bist du ein Räucherwürstchen // hängst du in einem Kamin?? 

Und *das* als Nichtraucher


----------



## nichtraucher91 (23. März 2010)

nein, aber ich falte eben auch^^ 

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## nfsgame (23. März 2010)

Meint ihr nen Athlon 64 3500+ schafft es zwei 9800GT zu "versorgen" (Rechner mit dem Prozi und nem A8N-SLI Deluxe + 2GB RAM steht hier rum und verstaubt)? Wenn ja, welches Netzteil würdet ihr dafür nehmen? Ich hab hier noch nen 500W Thermaltake.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (23. März 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Meint ihr nen Athlon 64 3500+ schafft es zwei 9800GT zu "versorgen" (Rechner mit dem Prozi und nem A8N-SLI Deluxe + 2GB RAM steht hier rum und verstaubt)? Wenn ja, welches Netzteil würdet ihr dafür nehmen? Ich hab hier noch nen 500W Thermaltake.


Dürfte wirklich reichen, und die 500W auch. Mein server mit 2 9800GT und OC sowie einem 45W ACP Prozzi lief bis jetzt munter mit einem 450W BQ Netzteil.

Und ansonsten: PCIeSlot-> 75W, 6Pin->75W


----------



## Crymes (23. März 2010)

Ich lass schon seit 2 Tagen meinen Prozessor-Single Core und meine GRAKA 12 Stunden am Tag falten, wollte in 2 Wochen unter die "TOP" 1000 kommen!


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (23. März 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Meint ihr nen Athlon 64 3500+ schafft es zwei 9800GT zu "versorgen"[...]?


Ja. Der GPU-Client verursacht ja kaum CPU-Last, wenn eine Nvidia-GPU zum Einsatz kommt. Da reicht auch ein schwacher Prozessor.



> welches Netzteil würdet ihr dafür nehmen? Ich hab hier noch nen 500W Thermaltake.


Die 9800 GT hat eine TDP von 110W. D.h. 2 Stück können höchstens 220W aus der Steckdose ziehen. Der Athlon 64 3500+ hat, wenn ich das richtig gegoogelt habe, eine TDP von 89W. Wenn du auch mit der CPU faltest und die anderen Komponenten (Chipsatz, HDD, etc.) zusammen 40W verbrauchen, kommst du auf 349W. Da reicht ein 500W-NT locker. Die beste Effizienz würdest du hingegen mit einem 700W-NT erzielen (wegen 50% Last).


----------



## Empirelord (23. März 2010)

wisst ihr was deprimierend ist, wenn man die ganze Zeit mit nem Q8200 und ner 4890 munter falte, dann irgendwann mal auf die Idee kommt, den GPU-Clienten auszuschalten und merkt dass man insgesamt durch den freien Prozessorkern bei a3 mehr Punkte macht.
Ich könnte kotzen.


----------



## TECRIDER (23. März 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Dann ersteinmal "Gratz"!
> Bei mir klingelte es gerade :
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hehe, da hast du eine sehr gute Wahl getroffen! 

Grüße von Teci


----------



## The Master of MORARE (23. März 2010)

TECRIDER schrieb:


> Hehe, da hast du eine sehr gute Wahl getroffen!
> 
> Grüße von Teci


Danke Teci^^'.
Ich bin von dem Teil echt begeistert... ist schon im Server verbaut und sieht nebenbei einfach hammermäßig gut aus (von der Leistung mal ganz abgesehen).


----------



## Lorin (24. März 2010)

Empirelord schrieb:


> wisst ihr was deprimierend ist, wenn man die ganze Zeit mit nem Q8200 und ner 4890 munter falte, dann irgendwann mal auf die Idee kommt, den GPU-Clienten auszuschalten und merkt dass man insgesamt durch den freien Prozessorkern bei a3 mehr Punkte macht.
> Ich könnte kotzen.


 
Das warten auf den heiligen Gral..... GPU3


----------



## nfsgame (24. März 2010)

Ich hab bei mir mal nen Minimalstupdate gemacht . Die Temperaturen sind allerdings nachwievor etwas suboptimal -_-.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (24. März 2010)

Empirelord schrieb:


> wisst ihr was deprimierend ist[...].
> Ich könnte kotzen.





Lorin schrieb:


> Das warten auf den heiligen Gral..... GPU3


Wääääääh.... Sachma!!! Wenn du in den den Heiligen Gral kotzt, dann setzts was  !


----------



## Bumblebee (24. März 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Wääääääh.... Sachma!!! Wenn du in den den Heiligen Gral kotzt, dann setzts was !


 
Meeensch bist du dooooof  
Er kotzt doch nicht *in/auf* ihn
Er kotzt *ihn* aus und wir, wenn wir nicht gestorben sind falten immer weiter


----------



## Fate T.H (24. März 2010)

Wahrscheinlich sucht PandeGroup selber nach dem Heiligen Gral
um ihn der öffentlichkeit zu zeigen. Ja ja "early 2010" *aufs Datum schiel*




nfsgame schrieb:


> Ich hab bei mir mal nen Minimalstupdate gemacht . Die Temperaturen sind allerdings nachwievor etwas suboptimal -_-.



Also du bist deinem Mainboard auch nicht schade was ?
Auch wenn die NB bis zu 100 Grad aushalten sollte so tragen
84 Grad auf dauer nicht gerade zur langlebigkeit hinzu.
Hab mir mal sagen lassen das größere Kühlkörper, Lüfter oder WaKü helfen sollen


----------



## nfsgame (24. März 2010)

Nunja, ich ärgere mich gerade nen bisschen das ich damals nur das "normale" MAximus Formula ohne das "SE"-Anhängsel genommen hab. So ist kein Waküaufsatz für den Chipsatz dabei .


----------



## Lorin (24. März 2010)

Wäre zwar sicherlich nicht schön, aber evtl nen 50mm Lüfter auf den NB Kühler draufbauen? (Kabelbinder, Heißkleber *lol*, oder so) 

Ob das allerdings überhaupt was bringt..... the answer my friend is blowin' in the wind.


----------



## nfsgame (24. März 2010)

Ich hab hier noch diesen 40mm-Radialbrüller den Asus mitgeliefert hat zur optionalen Montage. Ich klatsch den da gleich mal drauf  .


----------



## Henninges (24. März 2010)

du kannst doch die nb und mosfets mit wakü "aufrüsten"...und wenn du schon dabei bist, den ganzen pc unter wasser betreiben... (;


----------



## Stergi (24. März 2010)

Henninges schrieb:


> du kannst doch die nb und mosfets mit wakü "aufrüsten"...und wenn du schon dabei bist, den ganzen pc unter wasser betreiben... (;



hör damit auf!!! das hab ich beim ersten einfüllen von wasser in meine WaKü geschafft weil ich 2 verbindungen nicht dicht hatte -.- ne ganze woche Hardware trocknen war da angesagt mit allen tricks die es so gibt...

also besser wäre da eine Ölbad- kühlung die Hardware in Transformatorenöl o.ä. packen und das Öl mit einer WaKü kühlen ^^ so hat man auch kein problem mit den wasserkühlblöcken, weil man die Luftkühler dran lassen kann ^^


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (24. März 2010)

Ich habe schon einmal einen Wakü-PC zusammengebaut, da wird auch das Mainboard mit Wasser gekühlt. Funktioniert wunderbar.


----------



## Stergi (24. März 2010)

Ich weiß mein MB hat auch WaKü ^^


----------



## nfsgame (24. März 2010)

Mit Radauquirl drauf siehts nen bisschen besser aus .


----------



## nichtraucher91 (24. März 2010)

liebe Mitfalter/innen,

ich hab da mal eine Frage, und zwar was bewirkt -oneunit genau? ich weiß nur, dass er nach dem die eine WU fertig ist, sich dann keine neue mehr holt. Nur wie ist das wenn ich den danach Neustarte? 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Schmicki (24. März 2010)

Ich weiss es! *handheb* 
Wenn du den Klienten ohne aktuelle WU mit "-oneunit" startest, dann holt er sich eine neue WU. Nach dem Durchrechnen und Hochladen beendet sich der Klient wieder.


----------



## steffen0278 (24. März 2010)

@NFSgame: Warum sind alle Clients bei dir rot? Strom?


----------



## Muschkote (24. März 2010)

@nichtraucher91

Und wenn du den Client *mit* aktueller WU startest, dann rechnet er diese weiter und beendet sich wenn Sie fertig ist.


Edit: @steffen0278

Ist deine Frage ernst gemeint?


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (24. März 2010)

steffen0278 schrieb:


> @NFSgame: Warum sind alle Clients bei dir rot? Strom?


Seine Eltern schalten ihm oft das WLAN ab, deswegen holt er sich WUs auf Vorrat. Wenn ein Client fertig gerechnet hat, kommt der nächste dran.
Er könnte sich 2 Richtantennen besorgen, im Haus gegenüber, im Serverraum, ist immer Internet. Aber er hat offensichtlich keine Lust.


----------



## steffen0278 (24. März 2010)

@NFSgame: War natürlich ein Scherz. Man seit ihr verklemmt 


Hab jetzt auch mal den SMP installiert. Obs bei mir was bringt weis ich nicht (C2D E6600). Nix mit 10x SMP. Hab gleich nen A3 bekommen. Hier mal Screen:


----------



## Stergi (24. März 2010)

ja klar a3 bekommst du aber keine bonuspunkte drauf bis das du 10 hast


----------



## klefreak (24. März 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ich hab bei mir mal nen Minimalstupdate gemacht . Die Temperaturen sind allerdings nachwievor etwas suboptimal -_-.





nfsgame schrieb:


> Mit Radauquirl drauf siehts nen bisschen besser aus .



Das Problem kenne ich 

hab selber auch unter einsatz des lauten Quirls (aber auf 7v reguliert) ca 62°c am kühlkörper mittels externem sensor..
--> wenn man foldet und nebenbei noch spielt wird es noch deutlich wärmer 
-----------------------
hatte eigentlich eine alternativheatpipe welche abgefräßt und wakütauglich gemacht werden sollte, jedoch ist der betreffende USER der dieses Teil hat im FOrum quasi nicht mehr anzutreffen   (werd das dann halt selber machen..)

mfg klemens


----------



## Lochti (25. März 2010)

Hi zusammen,
habe meine Rechner mal wieder alle Folding Tauglich bekommen 
na ist zwar nicht viel,
aber besser als nicht´s !


----------



## Lorin (25. März 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ich hab hier noch diesen 40mm-Radialbrüller den Asus mitgeliefert hat zur optionalen Montage. Ich klatsch den da gleich mal drauf  .


 
Da gibts doch bestimmt noch was leiseres. so'n 40mm lüfter kann ja max 5-6eur kosten. Gibts bei Eisenkarl.... oder bei obi  (omg bin ich alt, die werbung kennst du bestimmt nicht mehr oder?)
Hab auf einem alten P4 nen noname 50mmLüfter sitzen mit 3500rpm und unglaublicherweise ist der wirklich wirklich leise 

Die Temps sehen doch mit radauquirl schonmal ganz gut aus.


----------



## nfsgame (25. März 2010)

Nee, die Werbung kenn ich nicht tut mir Leid  . Aber es ist auszuhalten, der Grafikkartenlüfter übertönt den Radauquirl doch recht deutlich .


----------



## Bumblebee (25. März 2010)

Ach ihr Armen alle - hier herrscht Ruhe wie im Paradies

Wie??....

Was habt ihr gesagt??.....

*Ich müsst schon etwas lauter schreiben*


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (25. März 2010)

Ich werde mal wieder den ganzen Nachmittag/Abend weg sein (Mountainbike). Da hilft die Standardausrede fürs PC anlassen: "Ich muss noch was downloaden." Stimmt ja auch.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (25. März 2010)

bumblebee schrieb:


> ach ihr armen alle - hier herrscht ruhe wie im paradies
> 
> wie??....
> 
> ...



ok, nehmen wir mal rücksicht auf die älteren läute, die schon hörschäden von alten boxedkühlern davongetragen haben.
Aber auch ich werd' hier so langsam taub. Der dicke 40cm "brüllquirl" hinter mir wird auch nur noch von der musikanlange übertönt.

Edit:

Seit wann hat PCGHX 'ne Capslockprotection ?


----------



## Lorin (25. März 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> ok, nehmen wir mal rücksicht auf die älteren läute, die schon hörschäden von alten boxedkühlern davongetragen haben.
> Aber auch ich werd' hier so langsam taub. Der dicke 40cm "brüllquirl" hinter mir wird auch nur noch von der musikanlange übertönt.
> 
> Edit:
> ...


 
Ich kann mich noch an Zeiten erinnern, da hatten PCs gar keine Lüfter. Die guten alten 286er^^ Oder der Amiga. Oder der C64 oder der C16 
Da war noch alles schön silent. Das lauteste was man hören konnte waren die eigenen schritte im Büro weil die Schuhe noch aus Holz waren


----------



## Bumblebee (25. März 2010)

Lorin schrieb:


> Ich kann mich noch an Zeiten erinnern, da hatten PCs gar keine Lüfter. Die guten alten 286er^^ Oder der Amiga. Oder der C64 oder der C16
> Da war noch alles schön silent. Das lauteste was man hören konnte waren die eigenen schritte im Büro weil die Schuhe noch aus Holz waren


 
Ja, so war das "damals"

Kleine Anekdote dazu:
Hab letztes Jahr mal meine alten Kisten (C64/AMIGA500/ATARI ST etc) mal wieder einem (Funktions-)Test unterzogen
Hab erst geglaubt sie sind tot - weil ich sie nicht gehört hatte


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (25. März 2010)

Ein lüfterloser PC ist trotzdem laut - Spulenfiepen. Wenn der PC so wenig Strom schluckt, dass leistungsfähige und laute Spulen nicht nötig sind, kann etwas nicht stimmen.


----------



## T0M@0 (25. März 2010)

moin falter...

hab ein problem mit meinem smp2 client...

mein Phenom x4 @ 3,7Ghz hatte sonst immer ca. 8000ppd und seit 3 tagen nur noch 2000ppd...

im log kommt nach jedem abgeschlossenenm % "writing local files", woran liegt das und wie bekomm ich das wieder weg?

vielen dank schonmal


----------



## mattinator (25. März 2010)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> moin falter...
> 
> hab ein problem mit meinem smp2 client...
> 
> ...



Hast auch Du mal wieder ein Projekt mit A1-Core bekommen ?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (25. März 2010)

guten Tag liebe Gemeinde,

wie schaffe ich es, dass Win 7 den Benutzer automatisch läd, wenn es aus den Stand-by(energie sparen) Modus bzw. dem Ruhezustand wieder aufgeweckt wird?
Ich wollte heute Nacht mal falten. Ich hab also mittels Poweroff den Rechner zu um 23:30 aus dem Stand-by aufwecken und um 6:00 wieder in den Standy-by schicken. 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Bumblebee (25. März 2010)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> hab ein problem mit meinem smp2 client...
> 
> mein Phenom x4 @ 3,7Ghz hatte sonst immer ca. 8000ppd und seit 3 tagen nur noch 2000ppd...
> 
> ...


 
und dann



mattinator schrieb:


> Hast auch Du mal wieder ein Projekt mit A1-Core bekommen ?


 
Ja, genauso ist das
Bei einem a1-Core ...
- schreibt er - weil es pro % länger dauert - local files
- kriegt man zwar (erheblich) mehr "Basis-Punkte; aber eben keinen Bonus

... daher kommt das

Mal noch ganz was anderes:

Immer wenn man denkt, dass man schon alles gesehen hat kommt noch was Neues dazu...

Wenn man sich im EOC unsere Punkte von 9am anschaut dann haben die ersten drei Falter (weiter hab ich nicht geschaut) rund 65kppd "eingezahlt"
und darum ist das 9am "Konto" von Team 70335 *0* in Worten *NULL *

Witzig- gell??


----------



## T0M@0 (25. März 2010)

also im HFM steht bei core: "GRO-SMP" ist das denn eine A1? oder wo kann ich das in dem tool sehen?

ich glaube sonst stand da immer GRO-A3  

kann man irgendwie beeinflussen, dass man A3 bekommt?

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/extra_page.php?s=&t=70335

ist ja wirklich 0... wie kann das sein? internetprobleme beim übertragen der punkte?


----------



## DesGrauens (25. März 2010)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> also im HFM steht bei core: "GRO-SMP" ist das denn eine A1? oder wo kann ich das in dem tool sehen?
> 
> ich glaube sonst stand da immer GRO-A3
> 
> ...




poste dein projekt nr hier rein (steht 2 zeilen über den prozentangaben). 

anhand der könnnen wir dir sagen was du grad faltest.

oder du schaust selber nach und zwar hier:

Folding@Home Projects Summary

die projekte 6004-6025 sind a3 cores.


----------



## mattinator (25. März 2010)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> guten Tag liebe Gemeinde,
> 
> wie schaffe ich es, dass Win 7 den Benutzer automatisch läd, wenn es aus den Stand-by(energie sparen) Modus bzw. dem Ruhezustand wieder aufgeweckt wird?
> Ich wollte heute Nacht mal falten. Ich hab also mittels Poweroff den Rechner zu um 23:30 aus dem Stand-by aufwecken und um 6:00 wieder in den Standy-by schicken.
> ...



Würde ich mit der Windows-Aufgabenplanung machen. Kleines Script zum Start des Folding z.B. mit start /wait und -oneunit und danach poweroff (Windows 7 Bordmittel s. im cmd: shutdown /?) oder direkt den Client mit den entsprechenden Parametern und die in den Bildern ersichtlichen Anpassungen im geplanten Job und der Energieverwaltung machen. Dann fährst Du Windows in den Ruhezustand und für den geplanten Job wird der Rechner dann eingeschaltet. Evtl. brauchst Du noch einen kleinen Vorhalt (Zeitpuffer vor Deiner gewollten Startzeit), da das Laden aus dem Ruhezustand (Hibernate) auch ein bisschen dauert.

EDIT:
Im Spoiler ein Beispiel-Script, wie ich es unter Windows XP nutze, evtl. muss Du die Parameter von shutdown für Windows 7 noch etwas anpassen.


Spoiler



@echo off
cd C:\Programme\Folding@home\Folding@home-x86-smp
start /wait C:\Programme\Folding@home\Folding@home-x86-smp\Folding@home.exe -smp -oneunit
C:\WINDOWS\system32\shutdown.exe -s -t 300 -c "Folding@Home CPU-SMP Projekt -oneunit fertig."


----------



## nichtraucher91 (25. März 2010)

Danke für den Tipp!
Meine Problemlösung war im zweiten Bild. Ich werde es heute nacht noch mal versuchen mit Poweroff.

BTW: 
Ich hab mir mal eine SMP A3 WU geholt. brauch ich gar nicht versuchen die zu falten... wenn ich den Rechner immer voll durchlaufen lasse, würde ich es 10h vor der deadline schaffen... ich kann ihn aber täglich min. 4h nicht laufen lassen was bei drei Tagen bis zur deadline 12h bedeutet -> kann ich gar nicht schaffen. Schade eigentlich.


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## mattinator (25. März 2010)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> BTW:
> Ich hab mir mal eine SMP A3 WU geholt. brauch ich gar nicht versuchen die zu falten... wenn ich den Rechner immer voll durchlaufen lasse, würde ich es 10h vor der deadline schaffen... ich kann ihn aber täglich min. 4h nicht laufen lassen was bei drei Tagen bis zur deadline 12h bedeutet -> kann ich gar nicht schaffen. Schade eigentlich.



Geht es um den Rechner aus Deinem Profil mit AMD Turion X2 QL-66, HP Notebook ? Da wird sich wohl mit OC auch nicht viel machen lassen.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (25. März 2010)

Genau. Ich habe nur noch ein Notebook, überlege aber, ob ich mir nicht ein Atomboard mit PCI-E x16 zulege und eine 8800GT oder ähnlich rein setze. Nur sind das mit NT fast 220-250€...

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## mattinator (25. März 2010)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Genau. Ich habe nur noch ein Notebook, überlege aber, ob ich mir nicht ein Atomboard mit PCI-E x16 zulege und eine 8800GT oder ähnlich rein setze. Nur sind das mit NT fast 220-250€...
> 
> lg
> Nichtraucher91



Evtl. gibt es da bei eBay was günstiges.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (25. März 2010)

ich hab atm gar kein Geld und hab noch eine "Restfinanzierung" vom Bike am laufen...

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (25. März 2010)

Wenn man schon ein Ausschalt-Skript macht, kann man auch gleich Super Fast Shutdown nutzen.
Super Fast Shutdown installieren und dann das Skript so schreiben:

@echo off
C:\Program Files (x86)\Folding@home\Windows SMP Client V1.01\Folding@home-Win32-x86.exe -smp -advmethods -local -forceasm -oneunit
C:\Program Files (x86)\Super Fast Shutdown\shutdown.exe


----------



## JeansOn (25. März 2010)

Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Seine Eltern schalten ihm oft das WLAN ab
> ...
> 
> Er könnte sich 2 Richtantennen besorgen, im Haus gegenüber, im Serverraum, ist immer Internet. Aber er hat offensichtlich keine Lust.



In Bergisch Gladbach haben die neuen Straßenlaternen i-Net. Ich kenne da welche, die da drüber surfen.
Die wollen die in der ganzen Stadt haben und mächtig an Strom und Wartung sparen. Es sind schon einige aufgebaut, aber leider fehlt das Geld zum Weitersparen ^^


----------



## T0M@0 (25. März 2010)

DesGrauens schrieb:


> poste dein projekt nr hier rein (steht 2 zeilen über den prozentangaben).
> 
> anhand der könnnen wir dir sagen was du grad faltest.
> 
> ...



ist 2653... 

bekommt man denn wieder a3 wenn ich die fertig hab? will nicht schonwieder so wenig punkte


----------



## JeansOn (25. März 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ja, so war das "damals"
> 
> Kleine Anekdote dazu:
> Hab letztes Jahr mal meine alten Kisten (C64/AMIGA500/ATARI ST etc) mal wieder einem (Funktions-)Test unterzogen
> Hab erst geglaubt sie sind tot - weil ich sie nicht gehört hatte



Hm - meine Eltern (Rentenalter) fangen auch schon so an. 
Aber nen ganz simplen Cassettenrekorder, den man zum Sichern benützen kann, ist nicht zu überhören ...


----------



## The Master of MORARE (25. März 2010)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> ist 2653...
> 
> bekommt man denn wieder a3 wenn ich die fertig hab? will nicht schonwieder so wenig punkte


Natürlich bekommst du dann auch wieder A3er WUs. Aber immer brav fertig falten ^^'!


----------



## HotteGKT (25. März 2010)

*I7-980*

Habt ihr schon Infos wie gut sich der Gulftown macht ?
Auf dem müßten die A3´s ja nur so durch fliegen 

Ciao Horst


----------



## T0M@0 (25. März 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Natürlich bekommst du dann auch wieder A3er WUs. Aber immer brav fertig falten ^^'!



ja, hab auch soeben eine A3 bekommen 

ich bin nur so verwundert, weil ich den smb2 schon so 4 monate verwende und irgendwie nur A3 bis jetzt hatte xD


----------



## steffen0278 (25. März 2010)

Bumbelbee´s neuer Faltserver: C64 mit 2x SMP


----------



## HotteGKT (25. März 2010)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> ja, hab auch soeben eine A3 bekommen
> 
> ich bin nur so verwundert, weil ich den smb2 schon so 4 monate verwende und irgendwie nur A3 bis jetzt hatte xD



Ich hab irgendwo im F@H Forum gelesen das denen die A3´s aus gehen und
die mit dem Bereitstellen von neuen Daten manchmal nicht nachkommen.


Ciao Horst


----------



## The Master of MORARE (26. März 2010)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> ja, hab auch soeben eine A3 bekommen
> 
> ich bin nur so verwundert, weil ich den smb2 schon so 4 monate verwende und irgendwie nur A3 bis jetzt hatte xD


Hmm. Seltsam, häng vorsorglich doch noch einmal die "-advmethods"-Flag an die verknüpfung, falls noch nicht geschehen.


----------



## T0M@0 (26. März 2010)

HotteGKT schrieb:


> Ich hab irgendwo im F@H Forum gelesen das denen die A3´s aus gehen und
> die mit dem Bereitstellen von neuen Daten manchmal nicht nachkommen.
> 
> 
> Ciao Horst



das würde es wirklich erklären... ist aber irgendwie doof 



The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Hmm. Seltsam, häng vorsorglich doch noch einmal die "-advmethods"-Flag an die verknüpfung, falls noch nicht geschehen.



hatte ich schon, aber danke


----------



## MESeidel (26. März 2010)

steffen0278 schrieb:


> Bumbelbee´s neuer Faltserver: C64 mit 2x SMP



Er lässt noch das Floppy Drive mitrechnen...


----------



## Lorin (26. März 2010)

Load "*",8,1


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (26. März 2010)

Ein Freund von mir wollte mal seine Soundkarte falten lassen


----------



## The Master of MORARE (26. März 2010)

MESeidel schrieb:


> Er lässt noch das Floppy Drive mitrechnen...


Das morst nach Stanford xDDD


----------



## nfsgame (26. März 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Das morst nach Stanford xDDD


"ET nach Hause telefonieren"


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (26. März 2010)

Lass mich bloß in Ruhe mit ET. ET ist ein Alien und die Suche nach Aliens ist eine schlimme Verschwendung von Rechenleistung. Diese Rechenleistung kann man auch sinnvoller nutzen.


----------



## Empirelord (26. März 2010)

Achso, falls hier noch irgendwer außer mir auf die Idee kommen sollte, Rechner ins AKW zu stellen, ich habe heute eins besichtigt und es lohnt sich nicht, der Generator liefert keine 230V sondern 27000V und dabei rund 35000Ampere, aber egal, die Eigenversorgung des Kraftwerks läuft leider (bei 230V) übers externe Stromnetz, wo sie den ganz normalen Preis zahlen.

@Jever_Pilsener: Das mag deine persönliche Einstellung sein, ob die Setier(benutzer von Seti@home, keine Aliens) dass auch so sehen sei dahingestellt
@Bumblebee: [Nicht Ernsthaft]Mein Vater möchte mir nicht helfen den letzten Schweizer von der Spitzenposition zu verdrängen, weil er den Schweizer symphatischer findet als mich[/Nicht Ernsthaft]
@AM-Subaru: Ich fand das alte Profilbild besser.
@Master_of_morare:Wo warst du Mittwoch?
@Abbi(NCIS): Ja, das ist ein Schreibdurchfall.


----------



## nfsgame (26. März 2010)

Oh wen haben wir denn da, den (Besitzer des) berühmten Q8200 .


----------



## Bumblebee (26. März 2010)

Empirelord schrieb:


> @Bumblebee: [Nicht Ernsthaft]Mein Vater möchte mir nicht helfen den letzten Schweizer von der Spitzenposition zu verdrängen, weil er den Schweizer symphatischer findet als mich[/Nicht Ernsthaft]


 
Freut mich sehr; ich verdränge ihn dafür nicht von seiner Spitzenposition in der Familie  [auch überhaupt maximal nicht ernsthaft]



Empirelord schrieb:


> @Abbi(NCIS): Ja, das ist ein Schreibdurchfall.


 
[ZITAT] Ich kenne 100 Arten dich mit einer Nagelfeile zu töten [/ZITAT]
David, Z. David, Mossad


----------



## nichtraucher91 (26. März 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Oh wen haben wir denn da, den (Besitzer des) berühmten Q8200 .



kann mir bitte jemand den Insider erklären?

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## Bumblebee (26. März 2010)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> kann mir bitte jemand den Insider erklären?
> 
> lg
> nichtraucher91


 
Nein - der ist nur für Teilnehmer des Teamtreffens - ätschbätsch, das hast du nun davon


----------



## nfsgame (26. März 2010)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> kann mir bitte jemand den Insider erklären?
> 
> lg
> nichtraucher91


Das soll dir mal derjenige erklären den es trifft .


----------



## Stergi (26. März 2010)

Empirelord schrieb:


> Achso, falls hier noch irgendwer außer mir auf die Idee kommen sollte, Rechner ins AKW zu stellen, ich habe heute eins besichtigt und es lohnt sich nicht, der Generator liefert keine 230V sondern 27000V und dabei rund 35000Ampere, aber egal, die Eigenversorgung des Kraftwerks läuft leider (bei 230V) übers externe Stromnetz, wo sie den ganz normalen Preis zahlen.



Ich glaube nicht das deren PLT über das externe Stromnetz läuft oO die werden in soweit schon ne eigene ausfallsichere versorgung haben...
und wür müssten ja nur uns nen Trafo dahinsetzen der es von 27kV auf 230V runterregelt (Windungsverhältniss 117,39:1 ), was der Generator an Strom kann ist ja irrelevant, wir brauchen nur die paar Amperchen auf der Sekundärseite ^^


----------



## nfsgame (26. März 2010)

Hmm, der Trafo müste aber nen ganz schönen Drahtquerschnitt haben, extremst entbrummt werden (sonst fliegt uns durch die Vibrationen die Hütte weg) und gut abgeschirmt sein (Elektromagnetismus ).


----------



## The Master of MORARE (26. März 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Hmm, der Trafo müste aber nen ganz schönen Drahtquerschnitt haben, extremst entbrummt werden (sonst fliegt uns durch die Vibrationen die Hütte weg) und gut abgeschirmt sein (Elektromagnetismus ).


Das wird auch etwas krank auf Dauer . Ich glaub Japan war es, da versuchen die ihren fetten Elektromagneten zu basteln und müssen darum herum zum Druckausgleich SPRENGEN, damit ihnen das Viech nicht um die Ohren saust!


----------



## Stergi (26. März 2010)

wieso soll er nen extremen drahtquerschnitt brauchen? und wieso brummen? gehen wir mal von 60A auf der sekundärseite aus ( normale Hausanschlusssicherung) dann würde der auf der primärseite gerade mal 0,51 Amperé fließen, das wär nen winziger querschnitt der da nötig wäre, der Trafo muss ja nicht die ganzen 945MVA umformen sondern nur 13,8kVA
das dickste an dem traffo müsste die elektrische isolierung sein, die schließlich 39kV aushalten muss (+spannungsspitzen)


----------



## nfsgame (26. März 2010)

Ok, da stand ich dann wohl nen bisschen aufm Schlauch, sry .

Habt ihr schonmal gesehen wie ne 9500GT abgehen kann wenn man sie richtig jagt ?


Edit: 4.000 Beiträge


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (26. März 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Habt ihr schonmal gesehen wie ne 9500GT abgehen kann wenn man sie richtig jagt ?


Vielleicht sollte ich meine 980 GTX+ auch richtig jagen.




> Edit: 4.000 Beiträge


Glückwunsch!


----------



## Empirelord (26. März 2010)

Stergi schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das deren PLT über das externe Stromnetz läuft oO die werden in soweit schon ne eigene ausfallsichere versorgung haben...
> und wür müssten ja nur uns nen Trafo dahinsetzen der es von 27kV auf 230V runterregelt (Windungsverhältniss 117,39:1 ), was der Generator an Strom kann ist ja irrelevant, wir brauchen nur die paar Amperchen auf der Sekundärseite ^^


Die komplette 230V Versorgung kommt primär aus dem öffentlichen Netz, der Eigenverbrauch der Pumpen(ca. 70MW)wird vom Kraftwerk selber produziert.Für alle diese Spannungen gibt es eine Dieselgeneratorabsicherung.
Insgesamt ist es eher unwahrscheinlich, dass es sich lohnt Server ins KKW zu stellen, da wir 1.wohl kaum eine Genehmigung für den Serveraufentalt kriegen und 2. es sich wahrscheinlich nicht lohnt einen entsprechenden Trafo zu bauen/kaufen.

@Bumblebee :Waren das nicht 17 Arten mit einer Büroklammer?
                   Ich mag Abby aber lieber, allein schon wegen"Falls du mich brauchst, ruf mich an, und ignorier alle Geräusche die du eventuell im Hintergrund hören solltest."
@nfsgame: Dein Quadcore macht aber verdächtig wenig Punkte im Vergleich zum Q8200.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (27. März 2010)

Möchte hier denn keiner über Fermi meckern xD?


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (27. März 2010)

Ich habe den Test auch schon gelesen. Dann kaufe ich mir lieber eine HD 5870 oder warte auf eine HD 5890. GPU3 wartet schon.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (27. März 2010)

Hmmm 11,9 Sone im Furmark...Aua, ein neuer Fön! Könnte das etwa auch der Faltlautstärke entsprechen O.o?


----------



## herethic (27. März 2010)

War die Gtx 280 nicht ungefähr genauso so laut?


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (27. März 2010)

Ich habe gestern auf einem PC mit Athlon 64 3400+ F@H installiert. Nicht viel PPD, aber immerhin etwas. Die GeForce 6800 XT kann leider nicht falten.


----------



## mattinator (27. März 2010)

Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Ich habe den Test auch schon gelesen. Dann kaufe ich mir lieber eine HD 5870 oder warte auf eine HD 5890. GPU3 wartet schon.



Irgendwie war die hohe Leistungsaufnahme ja zu erwarten. Die (Spiele)Leistung der GTX 470 im Verhältnis zu Verbrauch und Lautstärke passt ja einigermaßen. Bleibt abzuwarten, wie sich die Preise entwickeln. Da der GPU3-Client ja noch nicht verfügbar ist, bin ich im nachhinein doch froh, die zwei GTX 275 Lightning gekauft zu haben, als es sie noch zu moderaten Preisen gab. Damit habe ich aus meiner Hardware für's Folding das Optimum herausgeholt und für Spiele reicht es wohl auch noch eine Weile in ansprechender Qualität. Da besteht für mich im Moment kein Bedarf für neue Grafikkarten, der potenzielle Leistungszuwachs bezogen auf die erhöhte Leistungsaufnahme sowohl der GF100 als auch der HD 5000 (relativ zu meinen jetzigen Karten) überzeugt mich nicht wirklich.
Irgendwie hätte NVIDIA wohl doch nicht "Tick Tock" in einem Schritt machen sollen (der GT215 zählt ja nicht richtig). Denke mal, das Ganze ist wohl doch in großem Maße den eigentlichen FERMI-Karten für Computing geschuldet. Hoffentlich rächt sich bei jetzt relativ ausgeglichener Leistung der zeitliche Rückstand sowie die höhere Leistungsaufnahme der Karten nicht für NVIDIA. Ohne gesunde Konkurrenz werden ja die Preise vers..., wie ja z.B. in der letzten Zeit deutlich bei den HD 5000 zu sehen war.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (27. März 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> War die Gtx 280 nicht ungefähr genauso so laut?


Soweit ich mich erinnere waren das "nur" 5-6 Sone .


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (27. März 2010)

Die FX 5800 Ultra schafft 16 Sone. Dagegen sind 11,9 Sone nichts. OK, man kann mit dem Graka-BIOS nachhelfen, ansonsten erhöht man die Lüfterspannung z.B. auf 16V.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (27. März 2010)

Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Die FX 5800 Ultra schafft 16 Sone. Dagegen sind 11,9 Sone nichts. OK, man kann mit dem Graka-BIOS nachhelfen, ansonsten erhöht man die Lüfterspannung z.B. auf 16V.


Dann war der Ultimative Fön ja doch noch lauter XD.
Aber nun mal zu etwas anderem... Diese Folding-Demo... irgenswie sind die Werte doch etwas zwiespältig... beziehungsweise kann ich mir da nichts genaues vorstellen bei den Ergebnissen, da man ja nicht weiß, was das alles nun mit echten WUs am Hut hat... Weiß da jemand mehr von dieser Demo?


----------



## MisterG (27. März 2010)

So eine schöne wassergekühlte EVGA: EVGA | Products | Product List

Wüsste auch gern genaueres welcher neue optimierte Client in den Benches lief.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (27. März 2010)

Wenn ich das schon lese: Hydro Copper  .

Wenn der Benchmark jedenfalls (nur) von NV kommt könnte das ja wirklich alles sein.


----------



## nfsgame (27. März 2010)

Empirelord schrieb:


> @nfsgame: Dein Quadcore macht aber verdächtig wenig Punkte im Vergleich zum Q8200.


Naja, ich hab meinen auf 1,6GHz untertaktet  .


----------



## The Master of MORARE (27. März 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Naja, ich hab meinen auf 1,6GHz untertaktet  .


Seeeehr verdächtig .
Quotet hier denn keiner über die Fermifaltleistung ?


----------



## nfsgame (27. März 2010)

So, iczh hab gerade mal ne PN geschrieben, mal schauen ob noch PPD-Angaben im PCGH-Testbericht ergänzt werden .


----------



## nichtraucher91 (27. März 2010)

Hey,

bis zu welchem Punkt bekommt man eig Bonuspunkte? bis zur bevorzugten Fälligkeit oder bis zur endgültigen Fälligkeit? 
Das Lappy meiner Ma (Intel Pentium T2300) faltet grade mit 260PPD auf dem SMP und schafft die bevorzugte deadline 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Argead (27. März 2010)

Ich glaub bis zur bevorzugten


----------



## nfsgame (27. März 2010)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> bis zu welchem Punkt bekommt man eig Bonuspunkte? bis zur bevorzugten Fälligkeit oder bis zur endgültigen Fälligkeit?
> Das Lappy meiner Ma (Intel Pentium T2300) faltet grade mit 260PPD auf dem SMP und schafft die bevorzugte deadline
> ...


260 HFM.NET oder Fahmon-PPD?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (27. März 2010)

Sowohl als auch. Ich hab die Bonus-Kalkulation ausgeschaltet, da sie,für mich noch nicht zutrifft.
ist das etwa viel? bedenke, es ist ein Intel Pentium T2300 nicht mein Turion^^ der macht aber uach teils 420 PPD

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Henninges (27. März 2010)

MisterG schrieb:


> So eine schöne wassergekühlte EVGA: EVGA | Products | Product List


 
wie geil ist das denn ? für "schlappe" €335,80 ne wakü gtx470...dann fang ich mal das sparen an...


----------



## nfsgame (27. März 2010)

Also mir wäre das zu teuer. Vorallem weil erste PPD-Werte/genauere Vermutungen einer HD5870 im Foldingforum rumgeistern  (*hust* 31.000ppd *hust*) .


----------



## steffen0278 (27. März 2010)

Hoffentlich geht Stanford nicht die WUs aus.


----------



## nfsgame (27. März 2010)

Werden wir sehen. Ich freue mich auf den Monat April, dann wird wohl GPU3 rauskommen .


----------



## Henninges (27. März 2010)

als bekennender nvidia fanboy *muss* ich diese karte einfach haben...


----------



## nfsgame (27. März 2010)

Ahh nein, nicht dieser Blick! Der tötet alle AMD-Karten sofort .


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (27. März 2010)

Stellt F@H eigentlich hohe Anforderungen an die PCIe-Bandbreite? Ich habe hier noch ein Uralt-Mainboard mit 2 freien PCI-Steckplätzen, mit den entsprechenden Adaptern kann man da PCIe-Grakas drauf packen.


----------



## mattinator (27. März 2010)

Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Stellt F@H eigentlich hohe Anforderungen an die PCIe-Bandbreite?



Bei den NVIDIA Karten definitiv nicht, meine GTX 275 PCIe x16@x8 faltet bei allen Projekt-Typen (!) genauso schnell wie die mit PCIe x16@x16 (nforce 750i).


----------



## Empirelord (27. März 2010)

Könnte mir mal bitte jemand die unitinfo eines NV-Projektes schicken, bei dem es sich lohnt zwei Clients anzuwerfen(1888)?

War nicht mal iwas zum Thema Bandbreite im Newsletter?

April, definitiv, echt?
Mir gehen nämlich im Moment die 511 ziemlich auf den Senkel.


----------



## Bumblebee (27. März 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> ....weil erste PPD-Werte/genauere Vermutungen einer HD5870 im Foldingforum rumgeistern  (*hust* 31.000ppd *hust*) .


 
Und selbst wenn es etwas weniger sind - wär der ATI-Riege zu gönnen


----------



## nfsgame (27. März 2010)

Jop, dann können die 9800GT einpacken .


----------



## pristi (27. März 2010)

Zu der PCIe-Bandbreite find ich folgenden Artiekl recht informativ:
techPowerUp :: GeForce GTX 480 PCI-Express Scaling Review :: Page 1 / 25

Auf der ersten Seite ist auch ein Link zum Test mit der HD5870.


----------



## Empirelord (27. März 2010)

Es wäre eigentlich auch mal an der Zeit, dass ihr eure Jahrhundertkarten wegsteckt, ne aber wenn man mal sieht, dass die 5870 eine theoretisch doppelt so große single precision Leistung hat denkt man schon daran, warum die ATI Clients nicht schneller optimiert werden.

Achso kleines Zitat aus dem Stanford-Forum:
"I believe yo still need more power in folding and better to you to made my 4770 fold better than just 2500 PPD like today or tell me who must I kill to made it better than my 8800GTS"


----------



## nichtraucher91 (27. März 2010)

hatte jemand von euch schon einmal eine 1799'er Projekt? geht mal gar nicht...
Sieben Tage bis zur Deadline und 1:02 TPF... und bringt nur 320Punkte...
Da freu ich mich über das 2485'er Projekt auf dem anderen Client!

Ich glaube ich kick das 1799'er


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Empirelord (27. März 2010)

Ich habe gerade 2 davon auf meinem Quadcore.
Bevor du sie löschst, gib die mir, dann kriegen wir zwar keine Punkte, aber der Wisschenschaft entsteht kein Schaden.
Oder ich schicke sie dir wieder zurück und du schickst sie ab.


----------



## mattinator (27. März 2010)

Empirelord schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade 2 davon auf meinem Quadcore.
> Bevor du sie löschst, gib die mir, dann kriegen wir zwar keine Punkte, aber der Wisschenschaft entsteht kein Schaden.
> Oder ich schicke sie dir wieder zurück und du schickst sie ab.



Das nenn ich mal wirklich uneigennützig. 
Hoffentlich werden die AMD-Karten mit dem GPU3-Client nicht zu gut. Wollte eigentlich erstmal bei NVIDIA bleiben und trotzdem weiterhin gute Faltleistung behalten.


----------



## Empirelord (27. März 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Das nenn ich mal wirklich uneigennützig.
> Hoffentlich werden die AMD-Karten mit dem GPU3-Client nicht zu gut. Wollte eigentlich erstmal bei NVIDIA bleiben und trotzdem weiterhin gute Faltleistung behalten.



Es macht bei mir halt nur wenig unterschied ob ich 300punkte mehr oder weniger habe.


----------



## nfsgame (27. März 2010)

Stimmt, die CPU müht sich eh ab .


----------



## MESeidel (27. März 2010)

BTW könntest du den Newsletter aus zukünftigen News raus nehmen?
Ich denke ncith dass da nochmal was wird.
Böse Briefe deswegen gerne an mich...


----------



## nichtraucher91 (27. März 2010)

Empirelord schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade 2 davon auf meinem Quadcore.
> Bevor du sie löschst, gib die mir, dann kriegen wir zwar keine Punkte, aber der Wisschenschaft entsteht kein Schaden.
> Oder ich schicke sie dir wieder zurück und du schickst sie ab.



Wind ich echt cool!
Was brauchst du alles, abgesehen von dem "work" -Ordner?
Ich würd es dann hier als Zip hochladen. 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Empirelord (27. März 2010)

Lad einfach den kompletten Client(gesamtes Verzeichnis, nicht nur work) als zip hoch.
Ich mach den dann in der nächsten Woche fertig und schick ihn dir nach möglichkeit zurück.
Bin sowieso grade gut drauf, da ich zwei 477 hintereinander hatte (1000ppd mehr)


----------



## nichtraucher91 (27. März 2010)

in der .zip ist noch eine .7z - anders hätte es nicht funktioniert mit dem Upload.

btw:
ich kühle grade mein Lappy mit einem 120mm FAN auf der tasta^^
und das besste daran ist, dass es Wirkung zeigt 


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (27. März 2010)

Man kann 7z-Dateien auch direkt hier uppen. Man kann es aber auch auf RS uppen und hier verlinken.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (27. März 2010)

gad damn it - so clever muss man erst ein mal sein^^

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## The Master of MORARE (27. März 2010)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> gad damn it - so clever muss man erst ein mal sein^^
> 
> lg
> Nichtraucher91


Ich lach' mich kaputt xD. Naja wir grillen gerade und es geht uns recht gut. Schöne Grüße .


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (27. März 2010)

Ich würde auch gern grillen. 
Ich zocke hier Nexuiz. Das hat den Nachteil, dass ich F@H ausschalten muss.


----------



## russiaONice (28. März 2010)

Sagt mal.... kann es sein das es grade Probleme mit dem bekommen von Projekten gibt, in Folge der Zeitumstellung.... wollte ich grade schreiben. 
Unglaublich. Da droht man mit einem Post, und just in diesem Moment hab ich doch ein neues Projekt bekommen^^


----------



## Empirelord (28. März 2010)

Guten Morgen euch allen, ist schon witzig wenn ein vollgeteakteter Q8200 wegen 3Gromacs 33 Cores 1000ppd weniger macht, die Graka aber wegen einigen 477 1000ppd mehr.

@nichtraucher91: muhaha, jetzt weiß ich deinen Passkey, XD. habe grade deine WU angefangen, kannst sie also wieder aus dem Forum löschen, und derzeit ist sie bei etwa 5%, dauert also noch nen bissl.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (28. März 2010)

ähh steh ich grade auf'm Schlauch? Wo ist jetzt das Problem?
und könnte mir endlich mal jemand den Gag am Q8200 erklären!?!

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## nfsgame (28. März 2010)

Nagut ich erbarme mich mal, ich hoffe es ist Recht .

Der "Q8200-Gag" ist auf dem letztes Teamtreffen endstanden, als Tobias aká Empirelord über seine Faltleistung jammerte und meinte er würde lieber was schnelleres haben. Als Bumblebee und ich ihm erzählten was nen Kentsfield an PPD amchen kann hat er ne mittelschwere Kriese bekommen und zur "Erinnerung" ziehen wir ihn jetzt nun damit auf .


----------



## nichtraucher91 (28. März 2010)

na dann ist ja gut gewesen, dass ich nicht da war und über meinen Turion gejammert hab 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Empirelord (28. März 2010)

Ist schlimm genug,aber langsam wird es wieder witzig, egal, dein Client ist bei 11%.
Ich würde ja eventuell sogar mehr ppd machen als die, nur blockiert der GPU-Client immer noch 1nen ganzen Core.


----------



## Empirelord (28. März 2010)

Derzeit werden gerade Änderungen am GPU-ATI Cient durchgeführt, ich habe jetzt ein Projekt gekriegt(388Punkte 5651), dass ich vorher noch nicht hatte,ohne einen neuen core, außerdem steht beim GPU-Client jetzt nicht mehr 2XXX 3XXX 4XXX sondern 2XXX-5XXX.
die PPD dieses Projektes liegen bei etwa 3320, zum Vergleich lieferten die 511 etwa 3000, die 384 etwa 3600 und die 477 etwa 4000.

Ich glaube GPU3 komt bald.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (28. März 2010)

Die Zeitumstellung dürfte eigentlich keinen Einfluss auf F@H haben, weil F@H mit UTC läuft und UTC bleibt immer gleich.


----------



## Mappel (28. März 2010)

Hallo eXtreme Falter,

Ich bin jetzt auch mit von der Partie 
nfsgame hat mir freundlicherweise gerade per Teamview alles eingestellt und so falte ich jetzt mit meiner Nvidia GT 240 und meinem lahmen 2GHz Core2Duo  
@nfsgame Danke nochmal 

Ich hoffe ich mache aber ein paar Pünktchen 

Gruß
Mappel


----------



## Bumblebee (28. März 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Als Bumblebee und ich ihm erzählten was nen Kentsfield an PPD machen kann hat er ne mittelschwere Krise bekommen und zur "Erinnerung" ziehen wir ihn jetzt nun damit auf .


 
Und dabei haben wir nichts von den "Bloomfield" oder "Lynnfield" gesagt; lieb wie wir waren 

Trotzdem, *an sich* ist der 8200er ja gar nicht so übel; bloss beim Falten schwächelt er schon (etwas) heftig
Trotzdem2, der Sockel 775 ist ja noch lange nicht tot - da passt auch "Besseres" drauf - wenn es dann sein muss

Und dann möchte ich auch nochmal an das erinnern was ohnehin Allen klar ist und mit für unser gutes Verhältnis verantwortlich ist
Bei uns zählt der gute Wille und der Einsatz - nicht die Menge an ppd

In dem Zusammenhang verweise ich auch mal wieder (siehe "Extra-Post") auf die Osteraktion


*Und* willkommen, Mappel - schön, dass du auch mitfaltest


----------



## Henninges (28. März 2010)

ich find nix zur osteraktion...


----------



## nichtraucher91 (28. März 2010)

Hier mal meine Notebookkühlkonstruktion 
Natürlich passend zum Notebook per USB betrieben xD 
Die fetten Lötskillz lassen grüßen 

Effekt der Konstruktion - 4°C weniger Temperatur für die CPU.

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (28. März 2010)

Bei Löten fällt mir ein: Den Hersteller meines Lötkolbens (ColdHeat) gibt es nicht mehr. Ich muss jetzt schnell noch Ersatz-Lötspitzen kaufen, bevor es keine mehr gibt. Eine Lötspitze 7€. Das sind so besondere aus Graphit, die leider schnell kaputt gehen (abfackeln, etc.).


----------



## trucker1963 (28. März 2010)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Hier mal meine Notebookkühlkonstruktion
> Natürlich passend zum Notebook per USB betrieben xD
> Die fetten Lötskillz lassen grüßen
> 
> ...



@nichtraucher91: sieht schon sehr absturzgefährdet aus,deine Kühlkonstruktion 
naja,der Zweck heiligt die Mittel aber deshalb das Notebook zu riskieren - hoffe es geht lange gut


----------



## Cheater (28. März 2010)

Empirelord schrieb:


> Ich glaube GPU3 komt bald.



Oh Mann würde ich mich dann freuen, wenn meine neue Graka dann auch endlich da ist und vielleicht auch ein paar Pünktchen machen würde


----------



## Empirelord (28. März 2010)

Also ich würde sagen, wenn wir eine Skala machen, Aufwand pro ppd ist nichtraucher91 ganz weit vorne.
Ne ist ja auch egal, wie Bumblebee schon sagte, es zählt bei uns nicht die ppd sondern der gute Wille(sonst hätte ich meinen Q8200 wohl schon längst nicht mehr folden lassen).

GPU3 ist nur eine Vermutung, da sie einerseits die Anzeige geändert haben, ein neues Projekt dazugekommen ist, und sie andererseits Brook+ ja nicht mehr verwenden wollten und das neue Projekt meiner Graka noch mehr abverlangt/ Stromverbrauch steigert.

Achso, nichtraucher, deine Unit ist bei 20%.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (28. März 2010)

@trucker1963 
joar ist halt nicht mein Lappy das dort drauf steht. Kann man jetzt so oder so sehen, aber mir geht es darum, dass die CPU kühl bleibt. 




Empirelord schrieb:


> Also ich würde sagen, wenn wir eine Skala machen, Aufwand pro ppd ist nichtraucher91 ganz weit vorne.



, Danke 



Empirelord schrieb:


> Achso, nichtraucher, deine Unit ist bei 20%.



Danke, dass du mir die WU durchknetest, ähhh faltest xD

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (28. März 2010)

Ich habe gestern F@H auf einem Uralt-Notebook (1,2 GHz Duron) installiert. Nach 2h war immer noch nicht ein einziges % geschafft. Ich gebs auf. Die WU lösche ich nicht, sondern falte sie auf einem anderen PC fertig und sende sie dann mit dem Notebook.


----------



## Empirelord (28. März 2010)

Das ist doch wohl nicht das Lappi welches du mithattest beim Teamtreffen oder?
Wenn doch dann sei dir gesagt,dass ein Atom besser faltet als das Ding.


----------



## nfsgame (28. März 2010)

Es ist exakt die Heizplatte die du ansprichst  .


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (28. März 2010)

Empirelord schrieb:


> Das ist doch wohl nicht das Lappi welches du mithattest beim Teamtreffen oder?


doch



nfsgame schrieb:


> Es ist exakt die Heizplatte die du ansprichst  .


Und was für eine Heizplatte das ist. Mit F@H wird das NB noch viel heißer als normal.


----------



## Bumblebee (28. März 2010)

Empirelord schrieb:


> GPU3 ist nur eine Vermutung...


 
Was wir ja nun wissen ist, dass GPU3 demnächst kommen *muss* da ja auf einer GTX480/470 der GPU2 gar nicht lauffähig ist

WANN GENAU (im April) das Teil nun wirklich kommt zeigt sich dann


----------



## nfsgame (28. März 2010)

Nach offiziellen Aussagen der Folding-Entwickler läuft der GPU2 auf den Karten, nur Nvidia hat Treibermüll fabriziert .


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (28. März 2010)

Theoretisch könnten sie ja GPU1 reanimieren. Eine DirectX-9-Anwendung kann man so anpassen, dass sie auf jeder DX9-kompatiblen Grafikkarte läuft. Aber das wäre natürlich totaler Schwachsinn. GPU1 ist zu Recht tot.


----------



## nfsgame (28. März 2010)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/d...-zu-den-20-000-000-bumblebee.html#post1675502


----------



## The Master of MORARE (28. März 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Was wir ja nun wissen ist, dass GPU3 demnächst kommen *muss* da ja auf einer GTX480/470 der GPU2 gar nicht lauffähig ist
> 
> WANN GENAU (im April) das Teil nun wirklich kommt zeigt sich dann



Vor ner Woche gabs auch noch im Foldingforum einen Thread, nach dessen Aussage es diese Woche schon passiert sein sollte .


----------



## Bumblebee (28. März 2010)

Es sollte nicht vergessen werden, dass es im ureigensten Interesse von Stanford liegt, dass das Teil endlich kommt
Die wissen ganz genau, dass schon eine Weile viel Leistung verpufft ist - primär wegen der unterirdisch schlechten Leistung der ATI/AMD-Karten
Natürlich braucht es dazu auch immer den Support der GraKa-Hersteller aber dieses "sie kann mehr als bloss Spielegrafik erzeugen" wird mehr und mehr zu einem zusätzlichen Verkaufsargument

Wie auch immer - wir gehen guten "ppd-Zeiten" entgegen


----------



## Empirelord (28. März 2010)

wir sehen vielmehr guten Leistungzeiten entgegen, die ppd-Werte können jetzt noch nicht zuverlässig bestimmt werden.
Es ist aber schon verdächtig, dass zumindest der ATI Client nach jeder WU sagt, wieviel Prozent der Deadlinezeit man verbraucht hat(?Bonusberechnung?).


----------



## Argead (28. März 2010)

Euch ist schon klar, dass GPU3 zunächst ohne OpenCL kommt, und erst Gromacs durch OpenMM ersetzt wird (evtl. auch als 2.5??) und erst danach irgendwann OpenCL integriert wird.

Also, dass kann schon noch etwas dauern.


----------



## mattinator (28. März 2010)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Hier mal meine Notebookkühlkonstruktion
> Natürlich passend zum Notebook per USB betrieben xD
> Die fetten Lötskillz lassen grüßen
> 
> ...



Wenn Du an fertigen externen Kühllösungen für Dein Notebook interessiert bist, gibt es z.B. von Arctic Cooling: Arctic Cooling .


----------



## The Master of MORARE (29. März 2010)

So ein Mist -.-... Der Faltserver hat sich vor ein paar Stunden erhängt. Blackscreen beim booten...kein Mucks mehr -.-.

Edit: Bootet wieder... (nach Bill Gates Schweigeminute)
LOL, beim Boot sagt er, dass das letzte OC failte angeblich - er hätte das BIOS zurückgesetzt... hat er aber auch nicht =.0', dabei läuft der so seit nem halben Jahr.

Zusätzlich hat es durch den Serverausfall die Sambaclienten auf zwei weiteren Rechnern dauerhaft getoastet... Windows tötet auch übers Netzwerk -.-.


----------



## nfsgame (29. März 2010)

Naja, vielleicht erbarmt sich Stanford ja und bringt nen Linux-GPU-Client raus (der auch Performant ist ). Dann wird sofort umgestiegen. Sonst hab ich nämlich keinen anderen Grund bei Windows zu bleiben.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (29. März 2010)

Ein Freund von mir ist gestern auf Linux umgestiegen. Solange es keinen Linux-GPU-Client gibt, muss der mit seinem Notebook-Grafikchip mit Wine falten.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (29. März 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Wenn Du an fertigen externen Kühllösungen für Dein Notebook interessiert bist, gibt es z.B. von Arctic Cooling: Arctic Cooling .



Ich hab das Gerät maximal noch bis Mittwochmittag, da brauch ich mir kein kühler kaufen^^

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (29. März 2010)

Wenn ich den SMP2 anlasse (GPU-Client aus), ruckelt bei mir Nexuiz, obwohl F@H eigentlich nur die ungenutzte CPU-Leistung nehmen sollte. Woran liegt das?
Gibt es ein Programm, mit dem man den L2/L3-Cache-Füllstand sehen kann? Vielleicht liegt es ja daran. Andererseits läuft Nexuiz mit den entsprechenden Einstellungen auch auf Uralt-PCs, die kaum L2 haben.


----------



## Argead (29. März 2010)

Das ist bei mir auch so, obwohl die FPS gleichbleiben ~80Fps.
Ich vermute, dass is so was ähnliches wie Microruckeln, weil manche frames durch FAH verspätet eintreffen.
Deshab lass ich den Client beim zocken meistens aus, manchmal lass ich auch noch 1 oder 2 Single Clients laufen

btw. Nice dass du auch nex spielst


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (29. März 2010)

Ich habe die FPS-Anzeige aktiviert und konnte auch gleiche FPS feststellen. Aber die Frames wurden extrem ungleichmäßig ausgegeben -> starkes Mikroruckeln.
Bei Starcraft habe ich das Problem btw nicht, da kann ich den SMP gut anlassen. Aber bei aktiviertem GPU-Client ruckelt selbst SC übelst.


----------



## Lorin (29. März 2010)

Habe gestern ein interessantes Erlebnis gehabt das ich mal hier schildern muss. Erklärungen sind gerne gesehen 

Ich habe zuhause auf dem Rechner ein paar WU mit meiner GTX275 falten lassen. Nun saß ich vor meinem Rechner und höhrte so ein hochfrequentes Pfeifen. "OHA, Spulenfiepen, das ist dir ja noch nie vorher aufgefallen" dachte ich mir. Mal den client deaktiviert... Fiepen weg. Client wieder an, fiepen wieder da. Klingt ja alles noch nach Spulenfiepen.

Jetzt kommt das kuriose: Ich saß nicht einfach nur vor dem Rechner. Ich hatte meinen E-Bass aufm Schoß und hab ein bissl gespielt. Ich drehe am E-Bass "Tone" auf 0.... Fiepen weg. (wohlgemerkt das Fiepen aus meinem PC). "Tone" wieder auf 10 gedreht.... Fiepen wieder da. Verstärker ausgeschaltet... Fiepen weg. Verstärker wieder ein... Fiepen wieder da. Client nochmal deaktiviert.... Fiepen weg.

DAS muss mir mal einer erklären


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (29. März 2010)

Unter Last erzeugt die Graka (insbesondere die Spawas) mehr elektromagnetische Strahlung. Die wird evtl. vom E-Bass-Verstärker aufgefangen und in einen Ton umgewandelt. Handys in der Nähe von Lautsprechern erzeugen ja auch Töne, auch wenn diese tiefer und gepulst sind.


----------



## nfsgame (29. März 2010)

Oder das Fiepen kam vom Netzteil und es hat ne Wechselwirkung zwischen PC und Bass-Amp gegeben .


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (29. März 2010)

Ich muss mich noch daran gewöhnen, dass wir jetzt wegen Sommerzeit UTC+2 haben und dass die Uhr von F@H 2 Stunden "nachgeht".


----------



## Bumblebee (29. März 2010)

Ich höre manchmal mein Handy auf dem PC "klingeln" bevor (ein paar Sekunden später) es auch wirklich klingelt

*ACHTUNG* - Opa-Formulierung 

So ist das nun mal; heute haben alle technischen Geräte so komische Wellen eingebaut die sich dann miteinander mischen und lustige Töne machen


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (29. März 2010)

Als ich auf dem Rückweg vom Teamtreffen mein Handy in der Bahn als Modem benutzt habe, habe ich manchmal Handystrahlung im Kopfhörer gehört. Die Lösung wären Boxen/KHs mit besser abgeschirmten Kabeln. Für LAN-Kabel nimmt man doch auch SFTP, UTP kauft man heutzutage einfach nicht mehr.


----------



## russiaONice (29. März 2010)

Was MICH am Spulenfiepen am meisten stoert, ist das man es beim Falten... also (nur) Vollast... auch ueber die Boxen leicht hoeren kann. Da liegt man inner Wanne, hoert ueber Funkboxen Mukke vom Rechner und im Hintergrund wird man an die Stromrechnung erinnert :/

Hab Gestern mal seit langer Zeit wieder CIV.IV gespielt. Also den GPU Client darf man wirklich nirgends an lassen (aber probier nachher mal die Graka einfach im Clöient nur auf 50% laufen zu lassen... sollte doch reichen, oder?!). SMP2 hab ich an gelassen, hatte auch keine Spuerbaren einbussen... allerdings: fuer 1% brauchte der 1h!! D.h. ich habe sagenhafte 4% in 4h geschafft.... bei dem Projekt waren 5min normal.

Wie kann denn das sein? Das Spiel belastet doch kaum die CPU?!


----------



## Lorin (29. März 2010)

@russia: Vielleicht werfe ich dich einfach in die Lava 

Ich brauche unbedingt einen Kopf des Navigators für mein Auto


----------



## russiaONice (29. März 2010)

Erst musst du "bittebittebittebittebittebittebittebittebittebitte....." sagen - dann bekommst du meine Kette... aber MICH NICHT! 

Ach und bevor ichs vergesse: vor seeeeehr vielen Seiten stand hier mal (glaube von Bumblebee) das man Firefox etc aus machen sollte. Hab ich Anfangs naemlich nicht gemacht um nicht jedes mal 50-100 Tabs neu laden zu muessen wenn ich ran will. Nun ja: hat ca 2000PPd gebracht. Danke fuer den "Tip". Haette nicht gedacht, dass sich das SO sehr bemerkbar macht :O


----------



## Fate T.H (29. März 2010)

Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Für LAN-Kabel nimmt man doch auch SFTP, UTP kauft man heutzutage einfach nicht mehr.



Du meinst wohl eher S/FTP Kabel bzw. S/UTP Kabel.
SFTP ist was anderes damals ein Synonym für Simple File Transfer Protocol aber heutzutage
wird damit eher Secure File Transfer Protocol bzw. SSH File Transfer Protocol mit gemeint.
Kleiner aber feiner unterschied.


----------



## nfsgame (29. März 2010)

@russiaONice: Das hatte ich mal ind en Raum geworfen, jetzt werd ich schon mit Bumblebee verwechselt  .
In der Config kannst du dem SMP sagen das er nicht nur im Idle falten soll. Einfach "Core Priority" von "Idle" auf "Low" stellen und im Taskmanager dem A3-Core die Prio "Normal" zuweisen .
Das Pfeifen in der Anlage konnte ich durch ne bessere Soundkarte eleminieren. Mit der Essence STX ist Ruhe .


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (29. März 2010)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Du meinst wohl eher S/FTP Kabel bzw. S/UTP Kabel.


Ich weiß, dass das wenn man es ganz korrekt nimmt so geschrieben wird. Aber statt S/FTP liest man auch oft SFTP und die ganz ungeschirmten Kabel (U/UTP) werden als UTP bezeichnet.


----------



## Fate T.H (29. März 2010)

Das mag sein das man es oft so ließt aber sollte man es dann nicht richtig schreiben wenn man es weiß ?
Nur so ein gedanke von mir aber is ja nun wurst oder.


----------



## russiaONice (29. März 2010)

@nfsgame 

verwechselt wird hier joarnuescht!^^ kann mir halt nur nie merken wer wann was gesagt hat. nichts fuer ungut.

und stimmt. teste ich erst mal bei "low". aber wenn das auch nicht geht, fahr ich die karte einfach nur auf 50%^^


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (29. März 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Das Pfeifen in der Anlage konnte ich durch ne bessere Soundkarte eleminieren. Mit der Essence STX ist Ruhe .


Die X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Pro hat auch eine Metallabdeckung, die gut aussieht und Störstrahlung abschirmt.


----------



## nfsgame (29. März 2010)

Da ich bekennender Asus-Fan bin, boykottiere ich den Creative-Schmarn .


----------



## The Master of MORARE (29. März 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Als bekennender Asus-Fan boykottiere ich den Creative-Schmarn .



[BRAINQUOTE]
"Fol... wo..? Hääh falscher Tab ? Seit wann hab ich einen Tab mit Inhalt aus dem Hififorum geöffnet ?."[/BRAINQUOTE]


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (29. März 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Asus-Fan boy


Warum Asus-Fanboy? X-Fi ist besser als Xonar und SR-2 ist besser als P6T7.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (29. März 2010)

also 115 Tacken bzw. 150 Tacken würde ich eher in einen Falt-Server stecken, als in eine Soundkarte... Die können meinem iPod in Sachen Soundquli eh alle nicht das Wasser reichen  *wegrenn* 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## nfsgame (29. März 2010)

Naja kommt immer drauf an was und wofür man was braucht . Ich bin zufrieden mit der Karte. Und mein Sony-MP3-Player macht an mehreren Kopfhören ne bessere Leistung als der Ipod Touch. 

Aber jetzt genug  .


----------



## Fate T.H (29. März 2010)

Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Warum Asus-Fanboy? X-Fi ist besser als Xonar und SR-2 ist besser als P6T7.



Da gebe ich dir recht aber nur solange der X-Fi nicht auf Karten von Creative verbaut ist. xD
SR-2 ist ein Traumboard leider ist die Anschaffung nicht gerade ohne.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (29. März 2010)

Ich habe mal ausgerechnet: An meiner Decke könnte ich 40 SR-2 befestigen. Natürlich alle mit Vollbestückung: 7 Dual-GPU-Grakas (mit Singleslot-Wasserkühlern), 2 Xeons, etc.
Die Radis müsste man dann draußen aufstellen.


----------



## T0M@0 (29. März 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> In der Config kannst du dem SMP sagen das er nicht nur im Idle falten soll. Einfach "Core Priority" von "Idle" auf "Low" stellen und im Taskmanager dem A3-Core die Prio "Normal" zuweisen



hört sich interessant an... bei mir in der cfg gibts leider nichts mit core priority... kannst du die genaue Bezeichnung hier mal posten?


----------



## russiaONice (29. März 2010)

So. Hat leider beides nicht gebracht. Im Schnitt immer noch 45min an Stelle von 5... das aber auch nur, weil ich gelegentlich auf den Desktop zurueck gekehrt bin... sonst waeren es sicher wieder 60 gewesen. Denke mal das Spiel blockiert irgendwie die Ressourcen vonner CPU.

Und auch die Einstellung der GraKa hat nichts gebracht. Das Spiel fror an den Stellen an denen ein Fenster eingeblendet wurde ca 10-20s ein. 
Nachdem ich "usage" auf 70% gestellt hab ging allerdings alles super. Das folding UND das Spiel^^ Immerhin.


@T0M@0
Client mit -config starten bei den "advanced options": "yes" und gleich die Ersten 2 Fragen sind nach "priority" und "usage"!


----------



## T0M@0 (29. März 2010)

cool, danke 

danach faltet er aber die begonnene WU weiter?


----------



## The Master of MORARE (29. März 2010)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> cool, danke
> 
> danach faltet er aber die begonnene WU weiter?


Yap . Einfach das "-config" wieder herausnehmen, oder einfach nur mit der "Instant-Version" -configonly starten, dann ist die Flag nach einmaligem Gebrauch automatisch weg.

EDIT:

Und schon wieder zickt der Server -.-'. Ich glaub es hat die Explorer.exe erwischt - dabei ist das verdammte Faltvieh doch dedicated und soll einfach nur Falten -.-.
Muss das morgen mal neu aufsetzen.


----------



## Empirelord (30. März 2010)

Die schlechte Nachricht:
Meine Eltern haben gestern ein Gespräch mit mir geführt und angeboten:"Entweder du bistam Tag nur noch 2 Stunden am Rechner oder du stellst ihn in den Keller, wo er den ganzen Tag an sein kann, du aber nicht mehr rann kannst."
Die gute Nachricht:
Ich konnte einen Deal aushandeln, demgemäß mein Rechner demnächst in den Keller kommt und ich 1Stunde pro Tag rankomme, Schulsachen ausgenommen.
Ihr könnt euch also bald über die gebündelte Faltleistung von 3 Kernen eines Q8200 freuen und zusätzlich noch eine 4890.


----------



## Bumblebee (30. März 2010)

Empirelord schrieb:


> Ich konnte einen Deal aushandeln, demgemäß mein Rechner demnächst in den Keller kommt und ich 1 Stunde pro Tag rankomme, Schulsachen ausgenommen.
> Ihr könnt euch also bald über die gebündelte Faltleistung von 3 Kernen eines Q8200 freuen und zusätzlich noch eine 4890.


 
Das nenn ich mal Opferbereitschaft - hätt ich einen Hut, ich würd ihn ziehen


----------



## The Master of MORARE (30. März 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Das nenn ich mal Opferbereitschaft - hätt ich einen Hut, ich würd ihn ziehen


Yap ! Davon kann ich ein Lied singen:
Ich erinnere mich an grausige Zeiten... Bis vor einer Woche war mein Toaster seit Juni letzten Jahres ausgeschaltet geblieben und ich schlug mich mit nem alten 14" Laptop mit glorreichen 256MB Arbeitsspeicher durch, da das NT in den Server musste. Nun hab ich  ja zum Glück das Corsair xD.


----------



## nfsgame (30. März 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Das nenn ich mal Opferbereitschaft - hätt ich einen Hut, ich würd ihn ziehen



Find ich gut .

@The Master of MORARE: Dann kannnste ja endlich mal 7 draufschmeißen  .


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (30. März 2010)

@Empirelord
Warum haben deine Eltern das gemacht? Bist du zu schlecht in der Schule geworden?


----------



## T0M@0 (30. März 2010)

ich zieh demnächst um und muss dann strom bezahlen (zurzeit sind stromkosten fix in der Miete mit drin xD )

d.h. ich muss meinen Phenom 2 x4 @3700 1,4V und die GTX260 untertakten/undervolten... und wenn das noch zu viel strom zieht werde ich wohl nur noch 8 Stunden am tag falten 

werd mir aber noch ein stromzähldingens kaufen um zu sehen was für kosten auf mich zukommen...


----------



## Empirelord (30. März 2010)

Ich habe in der Schule seit ich folde eigentlich immer nur gute Noten gehabt, meinen Eltern wird jetzt der Rechner zu laut.


----------



## Lorin (30. März 2010)

Wenn gute Silent-Komponenten nicht immer gleich so teuer wären.... *träum*


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (30. März 2010)

Mein PC steht in meinem Zimmer und da kann er so laut sein, wie er will. Außerhalb des Zimmers hört man ihn sowieso nicht.


----------



## nfsgame (30. März 2010)

Meinen hört man im Sommer locker durch zwei geschlossene Türen  .


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (30. März 2010)

Ich habe keine Delta-Lüfter drin. Xigmatek ftw!


----------



## bingo88 (30. März 2010)

Meine Pizzaschachteln (1 HE Rackserver) röhren auch beim Falten so mit etwa 60-65 dbA. Wenn man die Kellertür öffnet, wird man erstmal von einer Schalllawine überrollt  Muss mir da wohl mal was einfallen lassen... nen Schild aufstellen oder so


----------



## nfsgame (30. März 2010)

Was steckt denn in den Rackservern drinn?


----------



## bingo88 (30. März 2010)

Der eine ist nen Dual P3-S 1.4GHz (nicht mehr das neuste Teil, nudelt aber vergleichsweise wenig Strom bei 24/7), der andere nen Dual-Dual-Xeon mit 3 GHz (also 2x Dualcore). Der letztere läuft aber nicht so oft, die 2 600 Watt Netzteile mögen die Strompreise net .
Sind beide halt 1 HE, da ist der Lüfter nur 4 cm hoch und zieht 12-15 Watt 

Auf dem P3 laufen 2 separate Clients, da Linux SMP wohl nur auf 64-Bit OS klappt. Naja, Kleinvieh macht auch Mist


----------



## nfsgame (30. März 2010)

Die Teile sind ekelhaft (die Lüfter). Ich hab mit meinem Vater schon in Serverräumen gearbeitet (Schränke aufgestellt und Server installiert) in denen es Pflicht war Gehörschutz zu tragen .


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (30. März 2010)

Ich warte auf den Solid State Fan.


----------



## bingo88 (30. März 2010)

Japp, so schlimm ist es zwar noch nicht, aber man sollte die Tür schon geschlossen halten . Du bekommst die Dinger auch nicht wesentlich leiser, da die einfach nicht dafür gebaut sind. Ich habe auch keinen Schrank um die Dinger, sondern die liegen so unter nem Tisch rum, also evtl. Schallschutz durch den Schrank fällt auch flach. Bei den Preisen für nen kleinen Schrank wird das wohl auch so bleiben (400€ für nen gutes 10-12 HE Rack )


----------



## Lorin (30. März 2010)

Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Ich warte auf den Solid State Fan.


 
Das wär ja mal was 

Die Temperaturen bringen im Sommer meinen PC um. Der Server läuft jetzt schon mit 70°C, und der Atlon ist mitlerweile auch auf 58° angekommen.
Muss wohl doch ne Ladung besserer Lüfter bei Amazon ordern :-/

Uargh, grad nochmal überprüft, die GPU aufm Server hat 86°.... das kann auf dauer nicht gesund sein.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (30. März 2010)

bingo88 schrieb:


> Japp, so schlimm ist es zwar noch nicht, aber man sollte die Tür schon geschlossen halten . Du bekommst die Dinger auch nicht wesentlich leiser, da die einfach nicht dafür gebaut sind. Ich habe auch keinen Schrank um die Dinger, sondern die liegen so unter nem Tisch rum, also evtl. Schallschutz durch den Schrank fällt auch flach. Bei den Preisen für nen kleinen Schrank wird das wohl auch so bleiben (400€ für nen gutes 10-12 HE Rack )


Föhnt schon ganz schön so ein Server .
Ich hatte das Glück, dass eine Arztpraxis von gegenüber beim Umzug ihren IP54 9 HE Schrank nicht mitnehmen wollte - die waren froh, als ich den mit der Sackkarre abgeholt habe . Nun hockt der FaltServer darin. Ein echt genial-massiv-modulares Teil.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bingo88 (30. März 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Föhnt schon ganz schön so ein Server .
> Ich hatte das Glück, dass eine Arztpraxis von gegenüber beim Umzug ihren IP54 9 HE Schrank nicht mitnehmen wollte - die waren froh, als ich den mit der Sackkarre abgeholt habe . Nun hockt der FaltServer darin.


Siehst du, auf den Moment warte ich noch 
Naja, die rödelt im Moment in einem ausrangiertem TV-Schrank, aber das ist irgendwie uncool. Wenn du an einen dran willst (vornehmlich nicht der, der oben liegt) musst du alles abbauen


----------



## The Master of MORARE (30. März 2010)

bingo88 schrieb:


> Siehst du, auf den Moment warte ich noch
> Naja, die rödelt im Moment in einem ausrangiertem TV-Schrank, aber das ist irgendwie uncool. Wenn du an einen dran willst (vornehmlich nicht der, der oben liegt) musst du alles abbauen


Das muss echt zum brüllen aussehen xD. Hab mal ein Bild angefügt.


----------



## bingo88 (30. März 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Das muss echt zum brüllen aussehen xD. Hab mal ein Bild angefügt.


Ähh... wo? Irgendwie sthe ich grad auf dem Schlauch


----------



## russiaONice (30. März 2010)

Im letzten Post von ihm, auf der Seite davor


----------



## nfsgame (30. März 2010)

Achso, hab mich schon gewundert, naja ich kenn das Teil ja eh .

Ich hab die 9500GT nochmal nen bisschen gejagt. Leider ist mir dabei ne WU (353Punkte) bei 97% flöten gegangen . Nun bin ich bei ~2000PPD  und im Zimmer wirds immer wärmer .


----------



## bingo88 (30. März 2010)

Okay 
Aber irgendwie sieht das was kurz aus... ob meine langen Otter da reinpassen würden, kann ich mir grad net wirklich vorstellen. Sieht mir mehr nach nem Netzwerkschrank aus (meine Server sind mit Kabeln gut 80 cm tief)...


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (30. März 2010)

Man kann auch einfach ein paar Bierkastenmods übereinander stapeln.


----------



## mattinator (30. März 2010)

Für alle, die es interessiert, neue Version HFM.NET (hfm-net - Project Hosting on Google Code).
Außerdem habe ich mal den aktuellen Geforce 197.13 WHQL Desktop installiert und mit Folding@Home getestet. Hier mal ein kurzes Fazit. Hatte bei den GPU-Projekten eine Verlängerung der Frame-Time von ca. 1 s. Zwischenzeitlich hatte ich dann mal den Shader-Takt meiner GTX 275 auf 1650 hochgenommen und bei den meisten GPU-Projekt-Typen sogar über 10k PPD / Karte. Allerdings lief das leider nicht stabil und die Spannung wollte ich nicht erhöhen. Jetzt bin ich bei einem (noch) Folding-stabilen Shader-Takt von 1600 und liege in der Frame-Time ca. 1s unter den Werten mit dem 195.62 WHQL mit Shader-Takt von 1550.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (30. März 2010)

Danke für den Test, mattinator. Werde meinen Server Demnächst neu aufsetzen  - gut dass ich nun informiert bin. Könntest du noch die Projektdaten posten?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (30. März 2010)

boar... du machst da echt eine Wissenschaft daraus...


----------



## The Master of MORARE (30. März 2010)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> boar... du machst da echt eine Wissenschaft daraus...


Uhaaaah, Wissenschaft  
...
..
.
sry


----------



## nfsgame (30. März 2010)

Wieso? Es geht doch um die Wissenschaft .


----------



## mattinator (30. März 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Danke für den Test, mattinator. Werde meinen Server Demnächst neu aufsetzen  - gut dass ich nun informiert bin. Könntest du noch die Projektdaten posten?



War das mit den Projektdaten im Sinne der "Wissenschaft" jetzt mit  gemeint ? Wenn ernsthaft, welche Daten willst Du haben, Liste der aktuell gestesteten Projekte mit PPD's ? Übrigens machen 50 Mhz Shader-Takt schon einen spürbaren Unterschied. Habe ich eigentlich schon öfter festgestellt, dass manche Treiber bei gleichen Taktraten die Perfomance zwar drücken, jedoch das OC Potenzial erhöhen.


----------



## nfsgame (30. März 2010)

Mit Projektdaten meint er die Projektnummer (P5xxx/6xxx) mit Gen, Run und Clone.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (30. März 2010)

ich hätte vllt doch ein  hinter setzen sollen zum besseren Verständnis der Anspielung xD

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## mattinator (30. März 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Mit Projektdaten meint er die Projektnummer (P5xxx/6xxx) mit Gen, Run und Clone.



Hier mal ein paar Daten mit Windows XP SP3 197.13 WHQL und GTX 275 (742/1600/1250).


Spoiler



10501 (Run 443, Clone 81, Gen 0)
Min. Time / Frame : 00:00:49 - 10.350,4 PPD
Avg. Time / Frame : 00:00:51 - 9.944,5 PPD

5770 (Run 4, Clone 154, Gen 665)
Min. Time / Frame : 00:00:30 - 10.166,4 PPD
Avg. Time / Frame : 00:00:30 - 10.166,4 PPD

5772 (Run 10, Clone 94, Gen 347)
Min. Time / Frame : 00:00:31 - 9.838,5 PPD
Avg. Time / Frame : 00:00:31 - 9.838,5 PPD

5765 (Run 2, Clone 337, Gen 988)
Min. Time / Frame : 00:00:30 - 10.166,4 PPD
Avg. Time / Frame : 00:00:31 - 9.838,5 PPD

6601 (Run 8, Clone 284, Gen 2)
Min. Time / Frame : 00:00:38 - 10.231,6 PPD
Avg. Time / Frame : 00:00:39 - 9.969,2 PPD


----------



## nfsgame (30. März 2010)

10k ppd bei dieser Ekelhaften 6601er WU , Krass .

Meine Statistik gefällt mir gerade iwie .


----------



## mattinator (31. März 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> 10k ppd bei dieser Ekelhaften 6601er WU , Krass .



Die 660x sind schon cool bzgl. der PPD, aber hot bzgl. der Temps (97-99% GPU-Auslastung lt. GPU-Z).


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (31. März 2010)

Ich habe mir mal RivaTuner besorgt und jage meine 9800 GTX+ auch ein bisschen. Ich will mehr PPD!


----------



## mattinator (31. März 2010)

Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Ich habe mir mal RivaTuner besorgt und jage meine 9800 GTX+ auch ein bisschen. Ich will mehr PPD!



Vorsicht beim OC und am besten immer am Anfang der Projekte testen, sonst ist evtl. alles weg. Den Schub bringt scheinbar hauptsächlich der Shader-Takt. Ich habe erstmal im Linked Modus übertaktet und mit Furmark getestet, bis die Temperatur sich eingepegelt hat. Den Speicher-Takt habe ich proportional erhöht, wobei bei zu hohen Werten die Bildfehler z.B. im Furmark schnell zu sehen sind. Danach habe ich unlinked den Shader-Takt weiter hochgeschraubt.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (31. März 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Vorsicht beim OC und am besten immer am Anfang der Projekte testen, sonst ist evtl. alles weg. Den Schub bringt scheinbar hauptsächlich der Shader-Takt. Ich habe erstmal im Linked Modus übertaktet und mit Furmark getestet, bis die Temperatur sich eingepegelt hat. Den Speicher-Takt habe ich proportional erhöht, wobei bei zu hohen Werten die Bildfehler z.B. im Furmark schnell zu sehen sind. Danach habe ich unlinked den Shader-Takt weiter hochgeschraubt.


Wobei man aber noch *ganz dick* im Kopf behalten sollte, dass "Furmarkstable" noch lange nicht auch "Foldingtstable" heißen muss (und andersherum).


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (31. März 2010)

Ich habe gerade 1950 MHz Shadertakt (Standard: 1848 MHz). Damit läuft alles perfekt. Bei 1975 MHz Shadertakt gab es leider unstable_machine (WU bei 73% verloren ). Ein Voltmod könnte helfen.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (31. März 2010)

Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade 1950 MHz Shadertakt (Standard: 1848 MHz). Damit läuft alles perfekt. Bei 1975 MHz Shadertakt gab es leider unstable_machine (WU bei 73% verloren ). Ein Voltmod könnte helfen.


Und was sagen die Temperaturen ?


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (31. März 2010)

Die GPU ist 67°C warm (Lüfter manuell auf 100% gestellt). Ich verwende gute WLP (Scythe Thermal Elixer auf der GPU).
Lüfter und Spulenfiepen sind deutlich zu hören, aber mit Musik kann man das gut übertönen.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (31. März 2010)

Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Die GPU ist 67°C warm (Lüfter manuell auf 100% gestellt). Ich verwende gute WLP (Scythe Thermal Elixer auf der GPU).
> Lüfter und Spulenfiepen sind deutlich zu hören, aber mit Musik kann man das gut übertönen.


Das klingt ja echt gut , was ist denn für ein Kühler verbaut?


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (31. März 2010)

Der Standard-Kühler von Palit (kein Referenzkühler).
Ich glaube, ich takte doch besser wieder etwas runter, das Spulenfiepen nervt. OK, vielleicht gewöhne ich mich mit der Zeit daran.


----------



## Lorin (31. März 2010)

Frage: Nachdem ich gestern nochmal meinen Fileserver genauer unter die Lupe genommen habe (wegen Temps) ist mir aufgefallen, dass die GPU häufig nur bei 70% last liegt. Auf dem Rechner läuft derzeit nur der GPU Client auf einer Radeon 4650 (AGP). Als Prozessor ist ein Pentium 4 (Northwood) 2,66GHz im Einsatz.
Dieser ist "dank" ATI-Karte zu 100% ausgelastet. Betriebssystem Windows XP. Verschiedene Einstellungen mit Brook_Yield usw konnten die Prozessorlast nicht runterdrücken (geht das überhaupt unter WinXP32bit?)
Bremst meine CPU nen den GPU-Clienten aus, oder gibt es schlicht einige Projekte bei denen die GPU-Last gar nicht erst auf 100% steigt?


----------



## Empirelord (31. März 2010)

Als Ati User kann dir sagen, dass einige Projekte extrem CPU-Lastig sind (511), die nehmen selbst bei meiner schnelleren CPU noch nen ganzen Core, dann sind da einige neuere Projekte, die zwar auch nehmen was sie kriegen können, allerdings von nem CPU CLient auf geringere Last gedrückt werden können(384, 388, 477).
Da allerdings morgen der April anfängt, würde ich lieber noch nen bissl warten, bis der GPU3 rauskommt, als da zu viel Bastelarbeit reinzustecken.

Eventuell solltest du mal ausprobieren ob der AGP-Slot limitiert, heißt wenn man dessen Taktung ändern kann einfach mal dezent machen.

@Jeve:An Spulenfiepen gewöhnt man sich unheimlich schnell(halbes Jahr habe ich gebraucht).

@Jeve + Morarare: Sind zwar Ferien, aber schlaft ihr eigentlich auch mal?


----------



## CheGuarana (31. März 2010)

Jeha, Toxy is baqq!!

Sachtma, falten is jetzt für mich nimmer weil ich nur noch nen Laptop hab.
Aber ich wollte mal so fragen ob die ganzen Langzeitfalter noch da sind? 

Henne, Caine Jever und so weiter?


----------



## Bumblebee (31. März 2010)

Toxy schrieb:


> Henne, Caine Jever und so weiter?


 
Interessanterweise zähle ich wohl bestenfalls zu "und so weiter"


----------



## CheGuarana (31. März 2010)

Ja klar, ich wusste nur nicht mehr alle Namen. 
Kann ein 1,8GHZ Dualcore mit ner 8500GT schon was reissen? Ich denke nich, ne?


----------



## Mettsemmel (31. März 2010)

Hey Leute mein TuneUp setzt dauernd automatisch (wie ich das hasse von Programmen bevormundet zu werden -_-) die Priorität meines GPU-Clients auf niedrig.
Gibts ne Möglichkeit die Live-Optimierung komplett auszuschalten ohne es zu deinstallieren?


----------



## CheGuarana (31. März 2010)

Sachma, an deiner Stelle würd ich dieses ganze vermorkste Programm herunter schmeissen. o.O


----------



## Argead (31. März 2010)

Wodurch entsteht Spulenfiepen eigentlich? Ich hab eben gegoogelt aber nix hilfreiches gefunden.

@Mettsemmel. Ja die gibt es. Einfach auf Live Optimierung Konfigurieren gehen und die beiden häkchen wegmachen.


----------



## nfsgame (31. März 2010)

Ja, Toxy ist zurück. Ja da biste wieder.
Was hast du die ganze Zeit gemacht? Ich dachte du wolltest dein eigenes Team + Forum gründen ? War dann wohl doch nicht so erfolgreich, wie ?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (31. März 2010)

Toxy schrieb:


> Jeha, Toxy is baqq!!
> 
> Sachtma, falten is jetzt für mich nimmer weil ich nur noch nen Laptop hab.
> Aber ich wollte mal so fragen ob die ganzen Langzeitfalter noch da sind?



Deine Ausrede zieht nicht Freundchen.
 Auch auf einem Lappy kann man einen SMP/Single Core Client laufen lassen. ich reise damit auch immerhin 150-200 je Single Core Client. 

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## Fate T.H (31. März 2010)

Argead schrieb:


> Wodurch entsteht Spulenfiepen eigentlich? Ich hab eben gegoogelt aber nix hilfreiches gefunden.



Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht kommt dies durch die schnellen und starken Lastwechsel zustande.
Da feiern die Kondis schonmal ne kleine Party.


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (31. März 2010)

moin,

war spulenfiepen nicht wenn die gewickelten drähte auf den phasen anfangen sich zu hachfrequent bewegen? z.b wegen schlechten fixierharz?
kondis können doch eig garkeinen lärm machen oder?- es sei den sie platzen mal lautstark aber das ist ja auch eher selten.

mfg


----------



## Fate T.H (31. März 2010)

Das sogenannte Spulenfiepen ensteht meist zu 99% durch minderwertige Spulen und Kondesatoren.
Und leider können auch Kondis anfangen zu singen nicht nur Spulen.


----------



## Henninges (31. März 2010)

@ toxy : jup...bin von den xtremefoldern zur freizeitfalterei gewechselt...


----------



## Empirelord (31. März 2010)

In diversen anderen Foren vermutet man es läge am Netzteil .


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (31. März 2010)

Toxy schrieb:


> Aber ich wollte mal so fragen ob die ganzen Langzeitfalter noch da sind?
> 
> [...] Jever [...]?


Ja, ich falte immer noch. Inzwischen habe ich sogar ein F@H-T-Shirt und werbe immer mehr neue Falter an. Und ich war auf einem F@H-Teamtreffen.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (31. März 2010)

Aha... Toxy ist also wieder da xD.
Nichtraucher hat recht . Schmeiß die Clienten an .
Du hast keinen Tower mehr? Ui, schade.


----------



## mattinator (31. März 2010)

Toxy schrieb:


> Ja klar, ich wusste nur nicht mehr alle Namen.
> Kann ein 1,8GHZ Dualcore mit ner 8500GT schon was reissen? Ich denke nich, ne?



Klar, aktuellen GPU-Consolen- (http://www.stanford.edu/group/pandegroup/folding/release/Folding@home-Win32-GPU_XP-623.zip , http://www.stanford.edu/group/pandegroup/folding/release/Folding@home-Win32-GPU_Vista-623.zip) oder Tray-Client (http://www.stanford.edu/group/pandegroup/folding/release/Folding@home-Win32-NV-GPU-systray-623.msi) installieren und los gehts.



AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Das sogenannte Spulenfiepen ensteht meist zu  99% durch minderwertige Spulen und Kondesatoren.
> Und leider können auch Kondis anfangen zu singen nicht nur  Spulen.



Dachte immer, *Spulenfiepen* heißt so, weil die *Spulen* *fiepen*. Sonst würde man es wohl *Kondifiepen* nennen.


----------



## Lorin (31. März 2010)

Besser Spulenfiepen als Kondens(ator)wasser......  GOTT WAR DER SCHLECHT!


----------



## Bumblebee (31. März 2010)

Toxy schrieb:


> Kann ein 1,8GHZ Dualcore mit ner 8500GT schon was reissen?


 
Ist eine Frage der Definition von "reissen"
Bringt Punkte - ja klar; bringt definitiv keinen neuen Faltrekord - auch klar



mattinator schrieb:


> Dachte immer, *Spulenfiepen* heißt so, weil die *Spulen* *fiepen*. Sonst würde man es wohl *Kondifiepen* nennen.


 
 Du meinst, das Pferd heisst Pferd weil es auf der Erde lebt - würde es in der Luft leben würde es Pfluft heissen ...


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (31. März 2010)

Ich hatte gerade wieder UNSTABLE_MACHINE. Das nervt! Vielleicht sollte ich doch besser wieder zurück zum Standardtakt.


----------



## mattinator (31. März 2010)

Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Ich hatte gerade wieder UNSTABLE_MACHINE. Das nervt! Vielleicht sollte ich doch besser wieder zurück zum Standardtakt.



Da braucht man schon ein wenig Geduld und Fingerspitzengefühl, hat bei mir auch nicht gleicht geklappt. Erschwerend kommt ja dazu, dass der eingestellte Takt nicht gleich dem realen Takt ist. Mit GPU-Z kann man das auf dem Sensor-Tab gut sehen. Z.B. machte es glaub ich bei meinen Karten keinen Unterschied, ob ich 1710 oder 1750 Shader-Takt eingestellt hatte. Der reale Wert war in diesem Fall bei beiden gleich.


----------



## nfsgame (31. März 2010)

Wie würdet ihr nen Sys mit nem Athlon 64 3500+, zwei GTS250 (non-Green) und sechs 3,5" HDDs einschätzen? Reicht nen 450W-NT oder würdet ihr zu nem 500er/550er greifen?


----------



## Bumblebee (31. März 2010)

Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Ich hatte gerade wieder UNSTABLE_MACHINE. Das nervt! Vielleicht sollte ich doch besser wieder zurück zum Standardtakt.


 
Eben in die Stadtwohnung gekommen und auf *beiden* Rechnern UNSTABLE_MACHINE 
Wohlverstanden - die laufen problemlos seit MONATEN immer mit dem selben Takt
Runtergefahren / ausgeschaltet / eingeschaltet / neu gebootet - nun wollen sie wieder



nfsgame schrieb:


> Wie würdet ihr nen Sys mit nem Athlon 64 3500+, zwei GTS250 (non-Green) und sechs 3,5" HDDs einschätzen? Reicht nen 450W-NT oder würdet ihr zu nem 500er/550er greifen?


 
Definitiv 500er/550er


----------



## CheGuarana (31. März 2010)

Meinste?

Ich denke ein gutes 450W NT a la Corsair oder ein neues (!) Bequiet tut es auch. Zumindest besser als ein 550Watt LC-Power Teil.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (31. März 2010)

Bei ~50% Last arbeiten Netzteile am effizientesten. D.h. wenn der PC 325W verbraucht, ist ein Seasonic X-Series X-650 am besten. Bei 375W nimmt man ein X-750.


----------



## Stergi (31. März 2010)

WIEDER ZU HAUSE!!!!

lass uns mal die AKW diskusion weiter machen obwohl wir da nie nen server hinbekommen xD


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (31. März 2010)

Eigentlich sollten wir mit Ökostrom falten. AKWs produzieren Atommüll, der auch in Millionen Jahren noch strahlt. Und wirklich sichere Endlager gibt es nicht.


----------



## Mettsemmel (31. März 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> nfsgame schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wie würdet ihr nen Sys mit nem Athlon 64 3500+,  zwei GTS250 (non-Green) und sechs 3,5" HDDs einschätzen? Reicht nen  450W-NT oder würdet ihr zu nem 500er/550er greifen?
> ...



Jap, würd ich auch so machen.
Lieber immer n bisschen zuviel. Dann hat man nochn Puffer zum Aufrüsten von HDDs usw


----------



## CheGuarana (31. März 2010)

Warum nutzt man die Reststrahlung eigentlich nicht weiter? Geht das nicht?


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (31. März 2010)

Geht schon. Radioisotopengeneratoren wandeln radioaktive Strahlung in Strom um. Atommüll produziert auch Wärme, die man in Strom umwandeln kann (in Satelliten macht man das mit einer Art Peltier-Element).


----------



## CheGuarana (31. März 2010)

Joa, und da macht man doch aus S****e Gold das hört sich doch alles super an. Aber wo ist der Haken und warum macht man das nicht wenn es doch so einfach ist?


----------



## mattinator (31. März 2010)

Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollten wir mit Ökostrom falten. AKWs produzieren Atommüll, der auch in Millionen Jahren noch strahlt. Und wirklich sichere Endlager gibt es nicht.



Na ja, radioaktive Strahlung ist doch hauptsächlich bei "höherentwickelten" Lebewesen wie dem Menschen schädlich. Bei niederen Lebensformen fördert es die Evolution und das ist doch nicht wirklich schlecht. Wer sagt denn, dass der Mensch wirklich die Krönung der Schöpfung ist ? Das möchten wir nur immer wieder, was unser Verhalten angeht, habe ich da so meine berechtigten Zweifel.


----------



## MESeidel (31. März 2010)

Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollten wir mit Ökostrom falten. AKWs produzieren Atommüll, der auch in Millionen Jahren noch strahlt. Und wirklich sichere Endlager gibt es nicht.



<--- Macht das schon immer


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (31. März 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Wer sagt denn, dass der Mensch wirklich die Krönung der Schöpfung ist ?


Wir haben Fähigkeiten, die kein anderes Lebewesen hat:
Wir können über weite Entfernungen kommunizieren, Internet, Telefon, Funk und Satelliten sei Dank. Wir können Maschinen bauen, mit denen wir viel machen können. Wir können Brennstoffe verwerten und Strom erzeugen/transportieren. Wir können Medikamente entwickeln/Krankheiten heilen. Wir können über Genmanipulation die Eigenschaften von Lebewesen verbessern. Wir können ins Weltall reisen. Nur um mal ein paar Punkte zu nennen.

Tiere können zwar auch ein paar beeindruckende Sachen machen, wir können das aber bei weitem überbieten:
Wir können uns schneller bewegen als jedes andere Lebewesen. Wir können uns überall bewegen: Auf dem Land, in der Luft, auf dem Wasser, unter Wasser, ... Wir haben GPS, was den Magnetsinn mehr als ersetzt. Wir sind viel kampfstärker als jedes andere Lebewesen.

Zu "Krone der Schöpfung" sage ich: Es gab/gibt keine Schöpfung, genauso wie es keinen Gott gibt. Alles zufällige Mutationen und was gut ist, setzt sich durch. (Ich bin stolzer Atheist.)


----------



## Empirelord (31. März 2010)

Unabhängig von eurer Position würde ich euch gerne mal ein paar unveränderliche Fakten über KKWs darlegen:
Der Transformator produzier 27KV(27000V) bei 50Hz, sprich um auf 230 zu kommen brauch man nen Trafo.
Der komplette 230Volt Bedarf eines KKW wird aus dem öffentlichen Netz merfach redundant bereitgestellt, sprich ist teuerer als Normalstrom.
WEnn man einen Transformator baut, müsste der, damit man genug server dranhängen kann ca. ne Leistung von 10KW haben, der Preis dafür übersteigt wahrscheinlich den Nutzen durch den niedrigereren Strompreis.
Die themisch stark aktiven Abfälle führen dazu, dass Castorbehälter ständig 50 Grad war sind, das reicht um ein Haus zu heizen, stehtaber in keinem Verhältnis zur Leistung des KKWs(KKW1,5Millionen Haushalte, Müll 1)

Zum Thema KKW-Diskussion allgemein:
Um die Großstadt Hamburg 1 Jahr mit Strom zu versorgen brauch man selbst mit der schlechten Uranausbeute Deutscher Reaktoren einen Würfel der Kantenlänge 60cm, bei einem Kohlekraftwerk wäre das ein Kohlewürfel der Länge 120m.
Das Endlagerproblem ist nicht ungelöst, es gibt durchaus Standorte, wo man es einlagert/ einlagern kann, nur verhindern im Moment Bürgerinitiativen sowie hohe Transportkosten die Einlagerung und fördern die Zwischenlagerung im Kraftwerk.(mit Verweis zum Naturreaktor in Oklo).
Die Gefahr eines erneuten Tschernobyl-Zwischenfalls ist extremst gering, dadurch, dass heutige KKWs beim Verlust des Moderationsmittels selbständig weniger Leistung haben, entgegen dem Tschernobyl Reaktor, bei dem ein Verlust des Kühlmittels die explosionsartige Steigerung der Leistung bewirkte.

@alle Ökostromer: Wie prüft ihr nach, dass euer Strom tatsächlich aus Windrädern usw. kommt und nicht aus dem nächsten KKW?

@Jeve: Meine Meinung unterscheidet sich dort als halber Chemiker ein bisschen, ich bin auch zumindest Atheist, glaube aber nicht, dass der Mensch die Krone der Schöpfung ist, allein schon von der Ineffizienz seines eigenen Körpers. Die momentane Krone der Schöpfung mögen wir vielleicht sein, wenn man unsere Leistungen betrachtet, vom Gesamtsystem sind wir allerdings nicht so ausgereift wie einige andere Lebensformen. Die künftige Krone der Schöpfung werden ziemlich sicher die Maschinen sein, vielleicht schaffen wir es aber auch die Leistungsreserven des menschlichen Körpers zu aktivieren, was auch nochmal einen Schub bringen sollte.


----------



## MESeidel (31. März 2010)

Wenn der Ausflug in ein Gas-/Kohle-Kraftwerk gegangen wäre, wären die Kennzahlen etwas anders und der Positive Eindruck der gleiche.
Man kann alles schön drehen ;o)

Die Endlager Frage ist keineswegs geklärt.
In einige Staaten werden die Abfälle schlicht in Bergwerken eingelagert (teilweise in Beton eingegossen).
Und Umwelt bedenken (-> Grundwasser Verunreinigung) werden ignoriert.

PS: wer braucht schon ein weiteres "Tschernobyl".
Viele von von uns haben doch ne gute Brise als Kind/Jugendlicher abbekommen...


----------



## russiaONice (31. März 2010)

> "Eigentlich sollten wir mit Ökostrom falten"


<--- Macht das auch schon immer 



> "@alle Ökostromer: Wie prüft ihr nach, dass euer Strom tatsächlich aus Windrädern usw. kommt und nicht aus dem nächsten KKW?"


Weil es da bestimmte Anbieter gibt, denen man was das angeht vertrauen kann. Bei EON, Vattenvall oder der Gleichen würde ich z.B. nie einen ÖKOstromvertrag abschliessen... .


----------



## Empirelord (31. März 2010)

> Wenn der Ausflug in ein Gas-/Kohle-Kraftwerk gegangen wäre, wären die Kennzahlen etwas anders und der Positive Eindruck der gleiche.
> Man kann alles schön drehen ;o)


sry, dass ich die Quelle vergessen habe, aber dass stammt aus unabhängiger Fachliteratur, nicht vom "Ausflug".



> Die Endlager Frage ist keineswegs geklärt.
> In einige Staaten werden die Abfälle schlicht in Bergwerken eingelagert (teilweise in Beton eingegossen).
> Und Umwelt bedenken (-> Grundwasser Verunreinigung) werden ignoriert.


Ich sprach auch eigentlich nur von Deutschland.

@Ökostromdebatte: Dann ist das ganze also nur auf Vertrauensbasis?


----------



## mattinator (31. März 2010)

Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Wir haben Fähigkeiten, die kein anderes Lebewesen hat:...
> Zu "Krone der Schöpfung" sage ich: Es gab/gibt keine Schöpfung, genauso wie es keinen Gott gibt. Alles zufällige Mutationen und was gut ist, setzt sich durch. (Ich bin stolzer Atheist.)



War mehr ironisch gemeint, da der Mensch leider viel zu oft seine genialen Fähigkeiten missbraucht oder nicht wirklich intelligent nutzt. Außerdem nimmt der Mensch sich selbst meistens viel zu wichtig.
Natürlich glaube ich auch nicht an die Schöpfung, obwohl ich mich nicht so intensiv mit deren Theorie beschäftigt habe.


----------



## Bumblebee (31. März 2010)

Mal was anderes - beunruhigend, wenn es stimmt

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/95887-fermi-enttaeuscht-gpgpu-new-post.html


----------



## Stergi (31. März 2010)

Empirelord schrieb:


> Unabhängig von eurer Position würde ich euch gerne mal ein paar unveränderliche Fakten über KKWs darlegen:
> Der Transformator produzier 27KV(27000V) bei 50Hz, sprich um auf 230 zu kommen brauch man nen Trafo.
> Der komplette 230Volt Bedarf eines KKW wird aus dem öffentlichen Netz merfach redundant bereitgestellt, sprich ist teuerer als Normalstrom.
> WEnn man einen Transformator baut, müsste der, damit man genug server dranhängen kann ca. ne Leistung von 10KW haben, der Preis dafür übersteigt wahrscheinlich den Nutzen durch den niedrigereren Strompreis.
> Die themisch stark aktiven Abfälle führen dazu, dass Castorbehälter ständig 50 Grad war sind, das reicht um ein Haus zu heizen, stehtaber in keinem Verhältnis zur Leistung des KKWs(KKW1,5Millionen Haushalte, Müll 1)



was nun hat der Generator oder der Trafo 27kV? der Trafo produziert nicht er wandelt nur um ^^, ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass der gesamte Bedarf von 400/230V 50Hz nur mehrfachredundant aus dem öffentlichen Netz bezogen wird, das bringt bei einem totalblackout nichts, ich kann mir vorstellen, dass die außer des redundanten systems noch mehrere redundante 400/230V USV's haben und dementsprechend noch notstromdiesel.
Weiterhin meine Vermtung, dass die 70MW- Pumpenleistung nicht rein elektrisch ist, sondern auch durch Turbinen.
das sind jetzt natürlich nur hirngespinste von mir, ich hab das glück selbst in einem Kraftwerk arbeiten zu dürfen ( Gas/Kohle) 
klar lohnen würde es sich nicht, waren aber von uns ja auch nur hirngespinste ^^

@ Thema ökostrom: bei uns zuhause fließt der direkt von einem Zähler in den daneben ^^ zumindenst wenn die sonne scheint


----------



## MESeidel (31. März 2010)

Empirelord schrieb:


> sry, dass ich die Quelle vergessen habe, aber dass stammt aus unabhängiger Fachliteratur, nicht vom "Ausflug".



Natürlich kein persönlicher Angriff ;o)
Klang mir nur etwas einseitig.
Genauso könnt man Sätze bilden wie Um die Großstadt _xxx _1 Jahr lang zu versorgen braucht ein Kohlekraftwerk nur _yyy _t Kohle.
Dabei wird co² erzeugt wie gleichzeitig _zzz _Bäume, oder _zxy _m² Wiesenfläche in der gleichen Zeit aufnehmen.

Die Zahlen sind am Ende so abstrakt, dass niemand sich was drunter vorstellen kann.
Und wie gesagt positiv klingend kann man das biegen.



Empirelord schrieb:


> @Ökostromdebatte: Dann ist das ganze also nur auf Vertrauensbasis?



Wegen "Bezugsquelle" des Stroms?

Physikalisch logisch dass der Strom in der nähe "erzeugt" wird.
Ja; Niemand kann ausschließen, dass die gerade genutzte Energie lokal in einem AKW (well - man kann es wenn lokal keins steht^^) eingespeist wird.
Aber der Versorger, mit dem man einen Vertrag hat, kauft die Energiemenge von Wasserkraftwerken, und co. ein.
Das wird letztendlich überwacht.
Jeder Anbieter muss für jeden Tarif klar den Strommix und die Bezugsquellen nachweisen.

Der Anbieter gibt den Strom dann an den lokalen Anbieter weiter und der an Benachbarte usw. .
Das Ganze wird an der Strombörse in Leipzig gehandelt.
Ändert noch nichts daran, das die gerade genutzte Energie weitestgehend lokal produziert wird!
Der Knackpunkt ist: Anbieter kaufen den vertraglich versprochenen erneuerbaren Anteil (also 100% bei rein "grünen" Tarifen) von erneuerbaren quellen.
wenn die Nachfrage steigt, steigt auch die Investitionssumme der Kraftwerksbetreiber.
Also steigt folglich der Ausbau an erneuerbaren Energien.

PS: Im Umkehrschluss werden auch "Atom-Tarife" aus Solar-Kleinanlagen von Privat-Leuten und Institionen in der Nachbarschaft gespeist.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (31. März 2010)

Empirelord schrieb:


> @alle Ökostromer: Wie prüft ihr nach, dass euer Strom tatsächlich aus Windrädern usw. kommt und nicht aus dem nächsten KKW?


Ökostromanbieter wie LichtBlick oder Greenpeace Energy speisen so viel Ökostrom ins Netz ein, wie ihre Kunden verbrauchen. Damit verbraucht man auf dem Papier 100% Ökostrom, der Strommix der anderen Kunden bleibt unberührt.
Physikalisch gesehen kommt der Strom zwar woanders her, aber das ist egal. Was zählt ist: Wenn Ökostrom-Kunden mehr verbrauchen, werden mehr Ökostrom-Kraftwerke gebaut. Wenn andere Stromkunden mehr verbrauchen, werden mehr Kohlekraftwerke gebaut.

Kohlekraftwerke blasen massenhaft CO2, Kohlenmonoxid, Feinstaub, Quecksilber und radioaktives Material in die Luft. Solarzellen und Windräder nicht.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (31. März 2010)

Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Wir haben Fähigkeiten, die kein anderes Lebewesen hat:
> Wir können über weite Entfernungen kommunizieren, Internet, Telefon, Funk und Satelliten sei Dank.
> Wir können Maschinen bauen, mit denen wir viel machen können.
> Wir können Brennstoffe verwerten und Strom erzeugen/transportieren.
> ...



1. ohne Technik sind wir dahingehend ganz schlecht dargestellt. 
2. und zerstören können...
3. wir vernichten fossile Brennstoffe, die wir ja auch nur zum erzeugen von Strom brauchen..., obwohl wir es weit aus besser und effizienter könnten 
4. und entstehen lassen
5. oh es gibt anscheinend keinen Gott also spielen wir jetzt Gott
6. was hatten wir bisher davon?! - ja toll Nanotechnologie, aber da wären wir auch schon so irgendwann drauf gekommen.



Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Tiere können zwar auch ein paar beeindruckende Sachen machen, wir können das aber bei weitem überbieten:
> Wir können uns schneller bewegen als jedes andere Lebewesen.
> Wir können uns überall bewegen: Auf dem Land, in der Luft, auf dem Wasser, unter Wasser, ...
> Wir haben GPS, was den Magnetsinn mehr als ersetzt.
> Wir sind viel kampfstärker als jedes andere Lebewesen.



1. du bist schneller als ein Leopard? - COOL!
2. ohne zusätzliche Geräte wären wir da auch schlecht dran.
3. lass mal ein Satelliten ausfallen, und du stehst im Wald... 
4. soll ich den Vergleich zum Leoparden noch einmal heranziehen oder magst mal mit einem Gorilla kuscheln? oder vllt. ein Elefant? Und wieder - ohne  zusätzliche Geräte stehen wir mitten im dunklen Wald




Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Zu "Krone der Schöpfung" sage ich: Es gab/gibt keine Schöpfung, genauso wie es keinen Gott gibt. Alles zufällige Mutationen und was gut ist, setzt sich durch. (Ich bin stolzer Atheist.)



An sich würde ich deine Aussage unterstützen, allerdings kanns du/ ich/irgend jemand anderes diese Aussage nicht beweisen! Sicher, als Atheist glaubst du nicht an ein höheres Wesen, aber trotz dessen kann man es nicht so verallgemeinern. 

Edit: versteh das jetzt bitte nicht als persönlichen Angriff, allerdings konnte ich soviel Überheblichkeit und teils, in meinen Augen, gequirlte schei°e nicht einfach so stehen lassen.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Argead (31. März 2010)

Läuft FAH nicht auf Single Precision?? Oder irre ich mich da? (wegen der News zur DP Fähigkeit der 4xxer)


----------



## Empirelord (31. März 2010)

Stergi schrieb:


> was nun hat der Generator oder der Trafo 27kV? der Trafo produziert nicht er wandelt nur um ^^, ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass der gesamte Bedarf von 400/230V 50Hz nur mehrfachredundant aus dem öffentlichen Netz bezogen wird, das bringt bei einem totalblackout nichts, ich kann mir vorstellen, dass die außer des redundanten systems noch mehrere redundante 400/230V USV's haben und dementsprechend noch notstromdiesel.
> Weiterhin meine Vermtung, dass die 70MW- Pumpenleistung nicht rein elektrisch ist, sondern auch durch Turbinen.
> das sind jetzt natürlich nur hirngespinste von mir, ich hab das glück selbst in einem Kraftwerk arbeiten zu dürfen ( Gas/Kohle)



Hast komplett recht, der Generator erzeugt 27KV.
Von USVs weiß ich jetzt nichts, allerdings hatten die in Grohnde entsprechend viele Notdiesel.
Die 70MW beziehen sich auf den Kraftwerkskreislauf, sprich Turbinen, Pumpen, Elektronik usw. ,nicht aber auf die 230V der Verwaltungsgebäude.

Die Frage ist inwiefern man in diesem Vergleich Maschinen, die wir ja gebaut haben, mit einbezieht oder nicht?

Achso, Atheisten glauben nur, dass es keinen Gott gibt, und nicht, dass es keine höhere Macht geben kann.

Gute Nacht, ich geh jetzt schlafen.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (31. März 2010)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> 3. wir vernichten fossile Brennstoffe, die wir ja auch nur zum erzeugen von Strom brauchen..., obwohl wir es weit aus besser und effizienter könnten


Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass diese Brennstoffe fossil sein müssen. Ich habe auch nicht gesagt, dass wir alle Brennstoffe zu Strom verarbeiten müssen oder dass wir all unseren Strom aus Brennstoffen gewinnen müssen.
Wenn man Holz sammelt und anzündet (-> grillen, heizen, etc.), ist das Brennstoffverwertung. Das hat uns schon oft das Überleben gesichert und hat unsere Nahrungsversorgung optimiert. Tiere können das nicht.

Einige Geräte, z.B. Computer, kann man nicht mit Primärenergie betreiben. Strom ermöglicht es uns, Energie sehr einfach zu transportieren. Elektrische Geräte können sehr kompakt und leistungsstark sein. Elektrisches Licht ist viel besser als Öllampen.
An einem Ort ein Feuer zu machen und die Energie an einem ganz anderen Ort zu nutzen, ist eine beeindruckende Leistung, das kannst du nicht bestreiten.




> 2. ohne zusätzliche Geräte wären wir da auch schlecht dran.


Wir haben diese Geräte und wir können sie bedienen. Dass wir keine technischen Geräte hätten, ist total unrealistisch. Deswegen bringen "Was wäre wenn?"-Gedankenspiele hier nichts.
Wir haben von Natur aus die Fähigkeit, Werkzeuge und Geräte zu bauen und zu bedienen, Tiere nicht.


----------



## mattinator (31. März 2010)

Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Kohlekraftwerke blasen massenhaft CO2, Kohlenmonoxid, Feinstaub, Quecksilber und radioaktives Material in die Luft. Solarzellen und Windräder nicht.



Gebe Dir schon Recht, aber ... Leider müssen Solarzellen und Windräder auch erstmal produziert werden, was Energie verbraucht, z.T. recht viel und (momentan noch) größtenteils von Kraftwerken, welche


> CO2, Kohlenmonoxid, Feinstaub, Quecksilber und radioaktives Material in  die Luft


 blasen.
Was ich sagen will: oft wird gar nicht die Gesamt-Bilanz bzgl. ihre positiven / negativen Einflüsse auf unsere Umwelt beachtet (Bsp.: Energiesparlampen). D.h., eigentlich vergrößert sich auch mit der Fertigung neuer, umweltfreundlicher  Produkte durch den steigenden Energieverbrauch zu deren Herstellung der negative Einfluss auf unsere Umwelt.
Auch wenn es sich so anhört, ich bin wirklich kein "militanter" Grüner, aber den Widerspruch zwischen technischem Fortschritt und Erhaltung unserer Umwelt kann man nicht beseitigen. Wir können nur versuchen, ein vernünftiges Gleichgewicht herzustellen. Ob wir dazu langfristig in der Lage sind, müssen wir erst beweisen.



Argead schrieb:


> Läuft FAH nicht auf Single Precision?? Oder irre  ich mich da? (wegen der News zur DP Fähigkeit der 4xxer)



Mal wieder zum Folding, genug philisophiert. Wahrscheinlich teils / teils: Folding@home - FAQ-gromacs . Sicher gibt es auch SP-Cores, da ansonsten die HD AMD 3000 / 4000 oder NVIDIA G80 / G92 gar nicht mitrechnen könnten (haben gar keine DP-Einheiten).


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (31. März 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Leider müssen Solarzellen und Windräder auch erstmal produziert werden, was Energie verbraucht, z.T. recht viel


Ich habe mal gelesen, dass eine Solarzelle nach 3 Jahren schon wieder den Strom produziert hat, den die Produktion verbraucht hat. D.h. bei 30 Jahren Betriebsdauer liefert sie 27 Jahre lang umweltfreundlichen Strom, bei 20 Jahren Betriebsdauer sind es immerhin noch 17 Jahre. Die 3 Jahre sind da nur ein Bruchteil.

Was viele vergessen: Der Bau von Kohle-/Kernkraftwerken verschlingt auch massenhaft Energie. Dazu kommt noch Energieverbrauch für Rohstoffabbau, Endlagerung (bei AKWs), Wartung, Rauchgasfilteranlagen, Abriss des Kraftwerks am Ende seiner Lebensdauer, ...
Bei erneuerbaren Energien entfallen viele dieser Punkte oder der Energieaufwand fällt geringer aus.


----------



## mattinator (1. April 2010)

Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Ich habe mal gelesen, dass eine Solarzelle nach 3 Jahren schon wieder den Strom produziert hat, den die Produktion verbraucht hat. D.h. bei 30 Jahren Betriebsdauer liefert sie 27 Jahre lang umweltfreundlichen Strom, bei 20 Jahren Betriebsdauer sind es immerhin noch 17 Jahre. Die 3 Jahre sind da nur ein Bruchteil.



Da gibt es sehr widersprüchliche Aussagen, so steht bei Wiki für den Standort Berlin eine energetische Amortisationszeit von 6 bis 30 Jahren mit dem entsprechenden Kommentar: Solarzelle ? Wikipedia .



Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Bei erneuerbaren Energien entfallen viele dieser Punkte oder der  Energieaufwand fällt geringer aus.



Auch erneuerbare Energien müssen mit Kraftwerken gewonnen werden, die produziert werden müssen und keine endlose Lebensdauer haben.

Ich wollte sowieso nicht für oder wider bestimmter Verfahren zur Bereitstellung von Elektroenergie argumentieren. Unser Problem ist, das wir für unseren Konsum ständig mehr Energie brauchen, was sich nicht ändern wird, wenn nicht die Menschheit komplett umdenkt. Die Schaffung von Kraftwerken zur Nutzung erneuerbarer Energien ist zwar die zu bevorzugende Alternative, löst aber das Problem nicht sondern trägt auch seinen Teil dazu bei, dass noch mehr Energie verbraucht wird als vorher. Das ist wie "den Teufel mit dem Beelzebub austreiben".


----------



## Argead (1. April 2010)

GPU3 mit OpenCL kommt nächste Woche in Public Beta!
Der zugehörige FAHCore ist 16

FAH-Addict : News - GPU3 in public beta in the next week

Er soll 10% langsamer als vergleichbare GPU2 sein, aber stabiler laufen.
Es dient erstmal nur zu testzwecken.
Projekte 10401 to 10410 mit 189 Punkten, halbe Stunde auf ner 9800gtx


----------



## The Master of MORARE (1. April 2010)

Argead schrieb:


> GPU3 mit OpenCL kommt nächste Woche in Public Beta!
> Der zugehörige FAHCore ist 16
> 
> FAH-Addict : News - GPU3 in public beta in the next week
> ...


Ui ! Starkes Stück! Wird dann wohl einen kleinen PPD-Rückfall der non-OpenCL-Karten geben, schade, ich hätte die jetzige Situation gern beibehalten. Für 10% Entdrosselung starte ich gerne pro Woche einen Clienten neu.


----------



## Empirelord (1. April 2010)

Zurück zu f@h, ich habe soeben ein Projekt gekriegt,10006 (R3876 C3 G1) 126 Punkte, dass es laut den Servern gar nicht gibt.
Weiß einer von euch was über das Projekt, ist auf jeden Fall ein ProtomolCore.

Achso, ich habe grade bei der GPU zweimal das gleiche Projekt, soll ich 1davon löschen?

Edit: Die ppd liegt im normalen Bereich, bei ca. 330, ist ein guter Mittelwert zwischen Amba(450) und Gromacs 33.(180)


----------



## Lorin (1. April 2010)

Projekt hier
habe mitlerweile je ein 10004 10005 10006 10007 10008 gehabt.


----------



## Bumblebee (1. April 2010)

Joo - ich falte die auch schon länger auf den NICHT-QUAD-Systemen


----------



## Empirelord (1. April 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Joo - ich falte die auch schon länger auf den NICHT-QUAD-Systemen


Mit dem blockierenden GPU-Clienten ist meins auch ein nicht Quad System.
Außerdem schaffe ich bei den aktuellen elterlichen Umständen die Deadlines nicht immer, insofern single Core.


Mein Problem war auch vielmehr, dass es die laut der Serverstatistik nicht gibt.

Könnte es sein das die Message über den GPU3 auch nur ein Aprilscherz ist?


----------



## Bumblebee (1. April 2010)

Empirelord schrieb:


> Könnte es sein das die Message über den GPU3 auch nur ein Aprilscherz ist?


 
Verbinde dich einfach mit dem neuen "Host-server" für die Beta *67.63.58.75*
dann siehst du klarer


----------



## The Master of MORARE (1. April 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Verbinde dich einfach mit dem neuen "Host-server" für die Beta *67.63.58.75*
> dann siehst du klarer


Wollte meine schockierende Erkenntnis eben auch posten -.-.
Selbst WHOIS meint nichts Gutes.


----------



## nfsgame (1. April 2010)

Ok, soviel dazu. DAS ist nicht witzig !


----------



## Bumblebee (1. April 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ok, soviel dazu. DAS ist nicht witzig !


 
 DAS ist nicht nur nicht witzig; das ist Sch****e - hab mich tierisch genervt obwohl ich mir ja ziemlich sicher gewesen war 

Darum hatte ich auch (unüblicherweise) keinen Kommentar zu der Beta "abgesondert"
Ich war einfach zu angefressen


----------



## Empirelord (1. April 2010)

Der 4.te schlechte Aprilscherz heute.


----------



## nfsgame (1. April 2010)

Jap, zusammen mit dem IP-Problem, der Registrierung für die Beta von Duke Nukem Forever und was noch?


----------



## Argead (1. April 2010)

Ich will ja nix sagen aber GPU3-beta soll *nächste Woche starten*, da isses jetzt ned so das wunder, dass whois nix sagt.


----------



## nfsgame (1. April 2010)

Kopier mal die IP-Adresse die im Blogeintrag angegeben ist in die Adresszeile deines Browsers und drücke Enter. Du wirst sehen was wir meinen .


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (1. April 2010)

Gar nicht nötig. Mit URL Link geht es viel einfacher.


----------



## Argead (1. April 2010)

Ahh. Jevers Link weißt übrigens auf son firefox addon.

Naja, war heute morgen halt noch nich so auf April eingestellt.

Aber vielleicht kommts ja trotzdem nächste Woche, möglich wärs ja.


----------



## nfsgame (1. April 2010)

Mal was anderes: Was haltet ihr davon wenn wir Aushänge drucken als Werbung für unser Team und bei örtlichen Geschäften fragen ob wir diese dort aushängen dürfen, oder was ist mit Flyern? Zu letzterem hab ich mal fix was entworfen .
ein bisschen Feinschliff ist allerdings noch nötig .

Edit: Handzettel/Aushang-Entwurf ist auch fertig .

Edit: Wer die Rohdateien (MS Publisher) haben will, schickt mir ne PN .


----------



## nichtraucher91 (1. April 2010)

der Link ist deutlich zu lang.

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## Lorin (1. April 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ok, soviel dazu. DAS ist nicht witzig !


 
Das ist ja mal der dämlichste Aprilscherz aller Zeiten :-/
Denen ist schon klar, dass das niemand witzig findet, oder?


----------



## mattinator (1. April 2010)

Empirelord schrieb:


> Achso, ich habe grade bei der GPU zweimal das gleiche Projekt, soll ich 1davon löschen?



Ich hatte kürzlich auch so einen Fall. Jep, Clients anhalten und die Queue des Clients löschen, der den geringeren Fortschritt hat (Client mit zusätzlicher Option -delete <queue> aufrufen, für <queue> die Nummer der Queue einsetzten). Dasselbe Projekt kann nur einmal hochgeladen werden.

'nen Aprilscherz war das jetzt aber nicht ?

Mal kein Aprilscherz, habe die 4 Millionen Punkte (s.a. Signatur.).


----------



## nfsgame (1. April 2010)

Glückwunsch !

Achso: der Thread zum Sommer-Teamtreffen ist on .


----------



## Bumblebee (1. April 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Mal kein Aprilscherz, habe die 4 Millionen Punkte


 
Supie - meinereiner gratuliert auch heftig


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (1. April 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> was ist mit Flyern?


Die Idee hast du von mir. Ich habe mir nämlich gedacht, wenn ich mal einen Online-Shop habe, kann ich F@H-Flyer ins Paket legen.


----------



## mattinator (1. April 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Glückwunsch !





Bumblebee schrieb:


> Supie - meinereiner gratuliert auch heftig



Vielen Dank, auch mal schon für die evtl. noch kommenden Wünsche. Hatte ja genug gute Tips hier im Forum und zwei gute NVIDIA-Karten im Rechner.


----------



## Argead (1. April 2010)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## nfsgame (1. April 2010)

Och kommt Leute, das kanns doch nicht sein das ich mit 7600ppd in den Top 20 Producern bin  .


----------



## MESeidel (1. April 2010)

NVidia bricht bei den aktuellen WUs ordentlich weg.
Locker 1/5 weniger PPD bei mir.
Weiß nicht ob die g200 basierten Karten auch so leiden aber alles was g80 und g92 ist...

@mattinator
Glückwunsch!


----------



## Lubi7 (1. April 2010)

Hi leute,
lange nicht mehr hier gewesen. Staune was für Punkte die ersten 3 machen, was haben die für Hardware dass die so viel schaffen? ......tripple-sli GTX480 ???


----------



## nfsgame (1. April 2010)

Die 660x-er Projekte? Ja das erleb ich auch zwischendurch. Bevorzugt gestern . Dagegen sind die 10xxx-er ein reiner Segen .



Lubi7 schrieb:


> Hi leute,
> lange nicht mehr hier gewesen. Staune was für Punkte die ersten 3 machen, was haben die für Hardware dass die so viel schaffen? ......tripple-sli GTX480 ???


Die GTX480 laufen nicht mit dem aktuellen Client. Da falten unteranderem i7'er, Kentsfield's, GTS250er, GTX260er, GTX275er, GTX285er, ...


----------



## russiaONice (1. April 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Och kommt Leute, das kanns doch nicht sein das ich mit 7600ppd in den Top 20 Producern bin  .


 
Na was soll ich denn sagen? Bin die ganze Zeit schon so auf dem 10ten Platz!
Aber aus dem gleichen Grund, aus dem ich da grad abschmiere machen das ja vl auch Andere: Umstellung aufn team_account!?
Wobei ich finde das es da im Moment echt wenig Punkte gab... alleine bei mir stehen bei HFM ja im Moment doch schon 10.000PPD drinne :O


----------



## Lubi7 (1. April 2010)

ok, danke für die Antwort. Da binn ich gespannt welche Punkte zustande kommen wenn erst die neuen GTX 470/480 durchstarten  . Die sollen laut PCGH Test`s noch deutlich schneller sein was Folding angeht.

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit den ATI`s aus, hat sich da mit der Effektivität (neue Folding Software oder sowas) was getan oder sehen die gegenüber Nvidias immer noch kein Land, habe meine Kurzeitig meine HD4850 mal Falten lassen aber bei den ATI`s brachte das damals (halbes Jahr zurück) sehr wenig im Vergleich zu den Nvidia`s.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (1. April 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Mal kein Aprilscherz, habe die 4 Millionen Punkte (s.a. Signatur.).


Glückwunsch!


----------



## Bumblebee (1. April 2010)

Lubi7 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es eigentlich mit den ATI`s aus, hat sich da mit der Effektivität (neue Folding Software oder sowas) was getan oder sehen die gegenüber Nvidias immer noch kein Land, habe meine Kurzeitig meine HD4850 mal Falten lassen aber bei den ATI`s brachte das damals (halbes Jahr zurück) sehr wenig im Vergleich zu den Nvidia`s.


 
Mit dem kommenden GPU3-Clienten *sollte* das Problem gelöst sein


----------



## mattinator (2. April 2010)

MESeidel schrieb:


> NVidia bricht bei den aktuellen WUs ordentlich weg.
> Locker 1/5 weniger PPD bei mir.
> Weiß nicht ob die g200 basierten Karten auch so leiden aber alles was g80 und g92 ist...
> 
> ...



Danke für die Wünsche, die nächsten Million ist schon geplant ! Meine GTX 275 skalieren eigentlich mit allen Projekt-Typen fast gleich (die 660x und 10xxx sind fast gleich). Die einzige Ausnahme sind die 34xx, 5799 und 59xx, die bis zu ca. 20% PPD abfallen.


----------



## Muschkote (2. April 2010)

Schaut euch mal bitte den Kollegen *InfernoDX *vom Team Planet3DNow an, der startet ja mal mit ganz heftigigen 700 000ppd durch. 
Und hat sich damit an die ppd Spitze gesetzt.


----------



## Bumblebee (2. April 2010)

Muschkote schrieb:


> Schaut euch mal bitte den Kollegen *InfernoDX *vom Team Planet3DNow an


 
Ich bezweifle* stark*, dass das ein einzelner Falter ist
Vor allem die Versiebenfachung von einem Tag zum nächsten riecht etwas "fishy"


----------



## Crymes (2. April 2010)

Hat eigentlich jemand was dagegen, wenn mehrere Leute auf meinen Account falten würden?


----------



## mattinator (2. April 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle* stark*, dass das ein einzelner Falter ist
> Vor allem die Versiebenfachung von einem Tag zum nächsten riecht etwas "fishy"



Warum sollen nicht andere auf die gleiche Idee wie wir kommen ? Der Name muss ja nicht ausdrücken, dass dort ein Team auf einem Account faltet.



Langsamfalter schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich jemand was dagegen, wenn  mehrere Leute auf meinen Account falten würden?


 
Das stört sicher niemanden. Hatte auch schon die Idee, um im Ranking von PCGH (als s.g. Mini-Team) etwas weiter oben aufzutauchen (Auflistung in der PCGH Print z.B.). Letztendlich habe ich mich dann doch entschieden, nur mein eigenes Ego "zu streicheln", was jedoch nicht wirklich wichtig ist. Irgendwie ist es die Mischung aus beiden Seiten: mgl. vielen Menschen mit den Ergebnissen von Folding helfen zu können und ein bisschen Wettbewerb als zusätzlicher Anreiz.


----------



## Bumblebee (2. April 2010)

Langsamfalter schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich jemand was dagegen, wenn mehrere Leute auf meinen Account falten würden?


 
Absolut nein - kein Problem


----------



## Stergi (2. April 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Mal kein Aprilscherz, habe die 4 Millionen Punkte (s.a. Signatur.).



auch von mir ein riesen GRATZ


----------



## Muschkote (2. April 2010)

@Bumblebee, @mattinator

Ist nur komisch, dass die gesamte Teamleistung sprunghaft angestiegen ist, da würd ich mal eine "Bündelung" der Kräfte wie bei uns ausschliessen.


----------



## mattinator (2. April 2010)

Muschkote schrieb:


> @Bumblebee, @mattinator
> 
> Ist nur komisch, dass die gesamte Teamleistung sprunghaft angestiegen ist, da würd ich mal eine "Bündelung" der Kräfte wie bei uns ausschliessen.



Boooaaah, das nenne ich mal einen Schub (Planet 3DNow! - Team Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats), abwerben !
Da wird unser Team wohl in ca. 16 Jahren seinen Platz abgeben müssen, wenn wir nicht gravierende Verstärkung bekommen (http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_summary.php?s=&t=70335).


----------



## Henninges (2. April 2010)

apropos verstärkung : während meine gtx275 leicht oc'ed für die osterfaltung "herhält", hab ich mal wieder meinen q6600 auf 3ghz getrimmt und lass dort mal ein paar a3 cores "durchflutschen"...mal sehen ob's was bringt...als anstandshäppchen knabbert mein netbook mit 330er atom mit zwei single cpu clients schon seit knappen 36 stunden für magere 176ppd...verbraucht dabei knappe 20-22watt und fühlt sich pudelwohl...


----------



## nfsgame (2. April 2010)

Ich hab jetzt doch mal auf den Team-Acc umgestellt .


----------



## Stergi (2. April 2010)

hm ich bleib weiterhin auf meinem keine lust 9 clienten umzustellen für die paar ppd die dann mehr auf dem teamacc wären


----------



## Henninges (2. April 2010)

hab da mal ne frage zum smp core, hfm zeigt mir verschieden werte für die wu an...ppd : 5555 / credits : 2540 / credit : 484

wie werden die 5555 ppd jetzt genau errechnet ?


----------



## nfsgame (2. April 2010)

Die 5555ppd werden aus den credits,a lso mit Bonuspunkten errechnet.

Übrigens: Beim GPU-Client trägt man beim Takt den Shadertakt ein .


----------



## Henninges (2. April 2010)

danke ! (:


----------



## Stergi (2. April 2010)

Shadertakt ist Prozessortakt oder doch Grafik??


----------



## nfsgame (2. April 2010)

Grafikkarte -> Shadertakt eintragen
CPU -> Takt eintragen 


Achso: 5555ppd mit men 3GHz Kentsfield ist nicht schlecht ! *CPU hochtakt*


----------



## Henninges (2. April 2010)

ich denke auch das ich den smp client jetzt wieder ständig mitfalten lasse...und die 600mhz oc lassen den q6600 gerade mal bei max.63°c schmoren...da wäre noch genug luft nach oben wenn es erstmal richtig warm wird...


----------



## nfsgame (2. April 2010)

Ich komm mit meinem Q6700 @ 3GHz (9x333) Irgendwie nur auf 3758,59ppd mit ner Frametime von 6:45min .


----------



## Stergi (2. April 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Grafikkarte -> Shadertakt eintragen
> CPU -> Takt eintragen
> 
> 
> Achso: 5555ppd mit men 3GHz Kentsfield ist nicht schlecht ! *CPU hochtakt*



schon klar aber ich hab hier bei mir an der grafikkarte 3 taktraten und weiß nicht welcher der shader ist, lediglich den speichertakt habe ich  ausgeschlossen xD ich geh mal davon aus das beim nvidia tool der Prozessor-takt = der shader takt ist stimmt das?


----------



## nfsgame (2. April 2010)

Der höhere der beiden ist der Shadertakt. Wenn immernoch zweifel bestehen ließ es mit GPU-Z aus .


----------



## Henninges (2. April 2010)

meine ppd sind beim q6600 auf 4046 runter, ich höre gerade ein paar mp3's...

edit : tpf ist auf 8:04 runter...


----------



## Bumblebee (2. April 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt doch mal auf den Team-Acc umgestellt .


 
Was mich maximal freut 



Henninges schrieb:


> meine ppd sind beim q6600 auf 4046 runter, ich höre gerade ein paar mp3's...
> edit : tpf ist auf 8:04 runter...


 
Ja der Q6600 ist gar nicht mal so übel dafür, *aber*, wie du gemerkt hast, sobald er noch was anderes zu tun bekommt knickt er ein

@nfsgame
Ist tatsächlich (zu) wenig - hängt aber auch am Projekt
Lass uns dann mal vergleichen - wenn ich wieder in Bern bin


----------



## Stergi (2. April 2010)

was für flags sollte man für den normalen CPUconsolen-Clienten nochmal setzen?


----------



## nfsgame (2. April 2010)

@Bumblebee: Momentan rödelt er am Projekt 6013.



Stergi schrieb:


> was für flags sollte man für den normalen CPUconsolen-Clienten nochmal setzen?


"-forceasm" und "-local"


----------



## Stergi (2. April 2010)

verdammt der CPU client mag keine WU reinbekommen so nen dreck aber auch


----------



## MESeidel (2. April 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle* stark*, dass das ein einzelner Falter ist
> Vor allem die Versiebenfachung von einem Tag zum nächsten riecht etwas "fishy"



Kann man in ihrem Forum nachlesen.
Er lässt auf Xeon Servern BigWU SMP laufen.
Vermutlich auf Arbeit, weil er schreibt dass das aufhört wenn die Server gebraucht werden (oder so ähnlich)...


----------



## mattinator (2. April 2010)

Henninges schrieb:


> wie werden die 5555 ppd jetzt genau errechnet ?



Die exakten Berechnungsmethoden sind hier beschrieben:  Folding Forum • View topic - Points system for SMP2 work units. Und hier hast Du einen SMP2 Bonus Point Claculator im Web: Folding@home SMP2 Bonus Point Calculator und falls Du mal Bigadv rechnen solltest: Folding@home Bigadv Bonus Point Calculator.


----------



## michael7738 (2. April 2010)

Wuhi! Habe grad ein SMP Projekt an der Angel das 2144 Punkte bringt. dachte schon was das soll das meine CPU auf einmal 2569ppd schafft.  (P3065 (R2, C679, G0))


----------



## Henninges (2. April 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Die exakten Berechnungsmethoden sind hier beschrieben: Folding Forum • View topic - Points system for SMP2 work units. Und hier hast Du einen SMP2 Bonus Point Claculator im Web: Folding@home SMP2 Bonus Point Calculator und falls Du mal Bigadv rechnen solltest: Folding@home Bigadv Bonus Point Calculator.


 
yo...vielen dank ! dann kann ich ja nur auf bigadv wu's hoffen... (;


----------



## mattinator (2. April 2010)

Henninges schrieb:


> yo...vielen dank ! dann kann ich ja nur auf bigadv wu's hoffen... (;



Tja, die gibt's momentan nur mit den 4+4 (HyperThreading) Kernen des Core i7. Musst mal TECRIDER oder RonRonson fragen.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (2. April 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Tja, die gibt's momentan nur mit den 4+4 (HyperThreading) Kernen des Core i7.


Bigadv geht auch mit anderen Plattformen, vorausgesetzt es sind mindestens 8 (virtuelle) Kerne. Es gibt z.B. AMD-Mainboards für Server, die haben 8 Sockel. Bei Quadcores sind das 32 Kerne. Und damit geht Bigadv, auch wenn es kein i7 ist.


----------



## Stergi (3. April 2010)

Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Bigadv geht auch mit anderen Plattformen, vorausgesetzt es sind mindestens 8 (virtuelle) Kerne. Es gibt z.B. AMD-Mainboards für Server, die haben 8 Sockel. Bei Quadcores sind das 32 Kerne. Und damit geht Bigadv, auch wenn es kein i7 ist.



soeins kannst du uns doch sicherlich besorgen ^^ mit der nötigen hardware natürlich drauf ^^


----------



## mattinator (3. April 2010)

Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Bigadv geht auch mit anderen Plattformen, vorausgesetzt es sind mindestens 8 (virtuelle) Kerne. Es gibt z.B. AMD-Mainboards für Server, die haben 8 Sockel. Bei Quadcores sind das 32 Kerne. Und damit geht Bigadv, auch wenn es kein i7 ist.



O.k., also 8 Kerne und hoher Takt, welche Platform auch immer. Weiß nicht, ob ich das schon mal gefragt hatte, werden ADM's 6-Kerner für den Desktop evtl. auch mitrechnen dürfen ? Hat jemand gehört, ob es noch neue AM3-Platinen mit SLI-Support geben wird ? Bisher ist die Auswahl ja sehr gering bzw. die Shops etwas exotisch: AMD Sockel AM3 (DDR3) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland. Wollte evtl. mal für höhere Folding-Leistung mit nicht so großer Verlustleistung und Lautstärke bzgl. bigadv aufrüsten. Allerdings steht mein Rechner im Wohnzimmer und sollte beim nächtlichen Rechnen doch noch etwas leiser bleiben. Die TDP der 1366-CPU's ist mir zu groß und beim 1156-Sockel werden mir die Platinen mit SLI-Support zu teuer.


----------



## Empirelord (3. April 2010)

die relativ großen Projekte sind ja nicht neu, weshalb sie eigentlich keine Ankündigung der bidadv sind. Ich hatte letztlich eines dieser Projekte, verdammt kurze Deadline, bei relativ hohen ppd.


----------



## Henninges (3. April 2010)

also keine bigadv wu für nen 4er kentsfield ?


----------



## Empirelord (3. April 2010)

Keine Ahnung, ich weiß dazu nichts, nur wollte ich darauf hinweisen, dass es diese Projekte schon länger gibt und halt kein Indikator für eine Entwicklung des win -bigadv Systems sind.


----------



## Stergi (3. April 2010)

hilfe ich hab gerade die prognose für unseren strom verbrauch dieses jahr gehört ^^ 500-600 kW mehr wie im Vorjahr


----------



## nfsgame (3. April 2010)

Henninges schrieb:


> also keine bigadv wu für nen 4er kentsfield ?


Nein, der Client lädt erst Big-WU's wenn er acht Kerne erkennt.


----------



## russiaONice (3. April 2010)

So. Allen ein froehliches Osterfest und viel Spass beim falten


----------



## nfsgame (3. April 2010)

Danke, ich geb das mal auch ab in die Runde .


----------



## Fate T.H (3. April 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> ..ob ich das schon mal gefragt hatte, werden ADM's 6-Kerner für den Desktop evtl. auch mitrechnen dürfen ?...Die TDP der 1366-CPU's ist mir zu groß...



Nein es werden auch keine 6-Kerner zugelassen für BigAdv erst ab 8 Kernen.

Komm so hoch ist die TDP der i7 auch nicht, wenn man nen Top AMD nimmt kommste auf das gleiche hinaus.



Henninges schrieb:


> also keine bigadv wu für nen 4er kentsfield ?



Nope keine BigAdv für nen Kentsfield aber für Clover-/Harpertown mitsamt passenden unterbau.


----------



## Henninges (3. April 2010)

schade an sich, aber nicht zu ändern...

ich wünsch dann mal ebenfalls allen, ähm,... "*dicke eier*"...LOL


----------



## mattinator (3. April 2010)

Gleichfalls beste Wünsche an alle "Falter" zum Osterfest. Versuchts neben dem Rechner auch mal mit einem Spaziergang durch die Natur, da kann man schon richtige Falter sehen.


----------



## Stergi (3. April 2010)

ich wünsche allen faltern ab dieser nacht frohe ostern, wo das fest erst wirklich beginnt ^^ (osternacht und so)


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (3. April 2010)

Hat jemand ein Skulltrail-System? Damit geht Bigadv.


----------



## Gast3737 (3. April 2010)

18400,6 ppd neue Bestleistung von mir..der core i7 geht ab wie sau..


----------



## Stergi (3. April 2010)

gz dir rune


----------



## The Master of MORARE (3. April 2010)

Yapyap, gz^^'. NFS smste eben über Stromausfälle bei uns in der Gegend (Peine/Braunschweig). Geht das bei euch auch so ab ?


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (3. April 2010)

Hier gibt es keine Stromausfälle, jedenfalls nicht dass ich wüsste. Hier gibt es auch kein Gewitter, nur Regen.

@Rune: Wenn du schon einen i7 hast, mach Bigadv!


----------



## michael7738 (3. April 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> NFS smste eben über Stromausfälle bei uns in der Gegend (Peine/Braunschweig). Geht das bei euch auch so ab ?



Frankfurt ist ruhig wie immer...  Nur leichter Regen grad.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (4. April 2010)

mhh war bis eben auf nem Osterfeuer... war alles trocken^^

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Henninges (4. April 2010)

also hier war auch nichts mit stromausfall...


----------



## The Master of MORARE (4. April 2010)

Henninges schrieb:


> also hier war auch nichts mit stromausfall...


Hm, dann hats auch nur NFS erwischt . In meinen Gefilden hats auch munter weitergefaltet.


----------



## Empirelord (4. April 2010)

In meinen Gefilden(jetzt Keller) ausnahmsweise auch.
Schon witzig, dass ein Q8200 mit 3Kernen 3kppd machen kann.

Offtopic: Die neue Stargate Universe Folge war geil.
@alle in der ig Radfahrer:Guckt mal wieder in die Diskussionen der IG.


----------



## nfsgame (4. April 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Hm, dann hats auch nur NFS erwischt . In meinen Gefilden hats auch munter weitergefaltet.


Das war ja wieder klar, ich sitz hier aufm Trockenen .

@Empirelord: Hab in der iG geantwortet .


Hab ich schon erwähnt das ich mich auf den Sommer freue? Nur der Graka wirds nicht gefallen .


----------



## The Master of MORARE (4. April 2010)

Moin Leute, ich bin wieder gut zuhause angekommen . Alles hat munter weitergefaltet, nur sollte ich das Fenster nächstes mal echt öffnen -.-'.


----------



## Fate T.H (4. April 2010)

Empirelord schrieb:


> Schon witzig, dass ein Q8200 mit 3Kernen 3kppd machen kann.




Lustiger ist doch das er von nem Dual-Core geschlagen werden kann 
Blöderweise kann ich nit höher das MoBo hat ne FSB-Wall.

*Core i3 530 @ Stock*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Core i3 530 @ 3730MHz*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (4. April 2010)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Lustiger ist doch das er von nem Dual-Core geschlagen werden kann


Alter Falter . Hätte nicht gedacht, dass er so bei Standardtakt "abgeht"! Verdammtes HT .


----------



## Fate T.H (4. April 2010)

Jo man muß schon sagen das Core i3/i5/i7 Architekture verdammt effizient ist.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (4. April 2010)

Wenn Bulldozer kommt, haben die i7-User nichts mehr zu lachen.  Ich muss dann einfach nur eine andere CPU in meinen Sockel AM3 setzen und los falten.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (4. April 2010)

Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Wenn Bulldozer kommt, haben die i7-User nichts mehr zu lachen.  Ich muss dann einfach nur eine andere CPU in meinen Sockel AM3 setzen und los falten.


Hach, wie ich mich doch an diese Fermiquotes erinnere .
Mal sehen .


----------



## Empirelord (4. April 2010)

Rargh, ich hasse mich, 3min zu spät:
ASUS ATI Radeon 5870 Kühler fast neu bei eBay.de: Lüfter Kühler (endet 04.04.10 20:44:22 MESZ)
,naja war ja eh nur der Kühler XD.

Ich bin auch bei ner FSB-Wall bei meinen 2933Mhz (7*419).
Dafür laüft meine Karte f@h stabel bei 965Mhz und 1,37V, sowie 1050 Mhz Memtakt.
i7 + HT + Bonuswus = miese Kombo!
i9 + HT + Bonuswus = mieseste Kombo!


----------



## Fate T.H (4. April 2010)

@Master

Das kann durchaus passieren wobei man abwarten muß der Bulldozer bietet zwar HT/SMT ähnliche
fähigkeiten aber leider ist hier nur die Integer-Unit doppelt vorhanden nicht die FP-Unit die benutzt wird zumindest fürs F@H.

Bis der Bulldozer bzw. Bobcat auf dem Markt kommt ist die i-Serie mindestens 3 Jahre alt
von daher will ich mal schwer hoffen das die dann nix zu lachen mehr haben.

Wenn es soweit ist warten wir mal gespannt auf die neuen Intel z.B. Sandy Bridge und Haswell.

Was Sockelkompatiblität angeht die ist mir zumindest ziemlich rille dafür wechsel ich meine HW zu oft. ^^

Wie so oft es ist ein ewiges hin und her zwischen den Herstellern echt nervend. xD


@Empire

Also ich finde die Kombo alles andere als mies 

Hmm besitze derzeit nur eine HD5450 im HTPC und eine 9500GT die nicht eingebaut ist.
Die 2 HD5770 hab ich schon wieder verkauft wollt mir was größeres kaufen.


----------



## TECRIDER (4. April 2010)

Empirelord schrieb:


> Rargh, ich hasse mich, 3min zu spät:
> ASUS ATI Radeon 5870 Kühler fast neu bei eBay.de: Lüfter Kühler (endet 04.04.10 20:44:22 MESZ)
> ,naja war ja eh nur der Kühler XD.
> 
> ...


 
HeHe, wem sagste das. Sowas ist mit auch schon x-mal passiert. Das ich zu ner Auktion zu spät dran war.  Dann gilt es halt das nächste mal.

Grüße von Teci


----------



## The Master of MORARE (4. April 2010)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> @Master
> 
> Das kann durchaus passieren wobei man abwarten muß der Bulldozer bietet zwar HT/SMT ähnliche
> fähigkeiten aber leider ist hier nur die Integer-Unit doppelt vorhanden nicht die FP-Unit die benutzt wird zumindest fürs F@H.
> ...


War glaub ich hauptsächlich an Jever adressiert.
Muss mich aber AM-Subaru anschließen: Bis der Bulldozer rollt hat Intel mächtig die Geschütze aufgerüstet. Wie immer werden Sie sich gegenseitig ordentlich versuchen einzuheizen.
Das mit der lediglich doppelt vorhandenen Integer-Einheit wusste ich noch nicht . Was die wohl wieder aushecken mögen .


----------



## Fate T.H (4. April 2010)

Ups sorry verwechselt.


Nun es ist ja nicht nur die Int-Unit doppelt vorhanden sondern auch der L1-Cache.
Man vermutet das man rechenintensive FP-Task auslagern könnte auf die GPU
da ja der Bulldozer auf das Fusion-Prinzip aufbauen soll.

/edit

Okay okay da blickt keiner mehr durch bald.
Der Desktop Bulldozer "Zambezi" wird keine Fusion-CPU aka APU werden das bleibt allen anschein nach dem Mobile ableger vorbehalten.
Somit würde sich der Zambezi je nach Kernzahl mit 1-4 FPU begnügen müssen. Je 2 Kerne eine FPU.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (4. April 2010)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Nun es ist ja nicht nur die Int-Unit doppelt vorhanden sondern auch der L1-Cache.
> Man vermutet das man rechenintensive FP-Task auslagern könnte auf die GPU
> da ja der Bulldozer auf das Fusion-Prinzip aufbauen soll.


Das hieße dann ja eigentlich, dass es F@H-spezifisch keinen "großen" PPD-Sprung "geben wird", und der OpenCL-Sprung in Sachen GPU3 + SMP* bald verpufft wäre? Das sind ja schöne Aussichten .

Edit: @ Subaru: Aha ~.~... wie unrosig.


----------



## Fate T.H (4. April 2010)

Nun ja sprünge wird es wohl geben allein schon von der schieren Kernzahl und wahrscheinlich Takt her.
Anschließend bleibt es abzuwarten wie gut diese FPU ist.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (4. April 2010)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Nun ja sprünge wird es wohl geben allein schon von der schieren Kernzahl und wahrscheinlich Takt her.
> Anschließend bleibt es abzuwarten wie gut diese FPU ist.


Es wirkt zwar etwas OT, aber dieses gewarte ist echt zeitaufwendig .
Ok, von der Kernzahl und taktung mal abgesehen auf eine "geschickt kreierte" Architektur bezogen


----------



## Fate T.H (4. April 2010)

Jo das warten kann echt nerven das merk ich selber gerade GraKas sind echt rar derzeit. 
Und der Bulldozer muß einfach eine geschickt kreierte Architekture sein sonst werd ich böse.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (4. April 2010)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Jo das warten kann echt nerven das merk ich selber gerade GraKas sind echt rar derzeit.
> Und der Bulldozer muß einfach eine geschickt kreierte Architekture sein sonst werd ich böse.


Verschwörung Verschwörung .
Kann man eigentlich den IGP des i3 zusätzlich für einen GPU-Client einspannen (separat)?

Edit: ...Also bei Verwendung der deiner HD5450... Wird warscheinlich im Bios disabled werden müssen oder?


----------



## Fate T.H (4. April 2010)

Nein meines wissens nach nicht da hier weder Brook+ noch CUDA greift ob es sich mit
OpenCL ändern wird weiß man nicht aber gehe von nicht aus.

Man kann die IGP nicht aktivieren/deaktivieren per BIOS das passiert automatisch
sobald eine dedizierte GraKa entdeckt wird im System.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (4. April 2010)

Intel GMA unterstützt nur DX9, für F@H braucht man DX10.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (4. April 2010)

Ah danke Leute . Schade mit der DX9 Sache .


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (4. April 2010)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Man vermutet das man rechenintensive FP-Task auslagern könnte auf die GPU
> da ja der Bulldozer auf das Fusion-Prinzip aufbauen soll.


Die CPU-interne GPU wird der SMP aber nicht nutzen, dafür nimmt man den GPU-Client.





> Somit würde sich der Zambezi je nach Kernzahl mit 1-4 FPU begnügen müssen. Je 2 Kerne eine FPU.


Warum sollten sich mehrere Kerne eine Funktionseinheit teilen? Normal ist bei Multicore-Prozessoren doch jeder Kern für sich ein vollständiger Prozessor und nur Teile wie L3-Cache oder Speichercontroller gibt es nur 1x.
Wenn eine CPU 8 Kerne hat (evtl. 16 Threads dank SMT), muss doch jeder Kern alles haben, was ein Prozessor braucht.


----------



## Fate T.H (4. April 2010)

Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Intel GMA unterstützt nur DX9, für F@H braucht man DX10.



Du bedenkst aber schon das es sich bei meiner IGP um den Clarkdale handelt welche DX10 beherscht.
Desweiteren beherscht der GMA X4500HD welcher auf G45 Boards zu finden ist ebenfalls DX10.

Je nach dem wie AMD die GPU in die CPU intregiert kann die CPU es von alleine verwalten ob etwas auf die GPU ausgelagert wird oder nicht.


Schau dir mal Pläne des Bulldozer an dann wirste sehen was gemeint ist.
Ein Bulldozer Modul besteht aus 2x Int-Unit, 1x FP-Unit, 2 x L1-Cache , 1x L2-Cache, 1x L3-Cache.
Die Int-Unit sind über je 4 Pipelines an den L1 angebunden, die FPU direkt an den L2.

Und nein es müssen nicht immer alle sachen doppelt vorhanden sein denn es ist eine auslegungssache
ob eine Funktion exklusive ist oder shared. Genau das trifft auf die FPU zu die entweder von einem
Kern exklusive genutzt wird oder geshared wird im Takt.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (4. April 2010)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Ein Bulldozer Modul besteht aus 2x Int-Unit, 1x FP-Unit, 2 x L1-Cache , 1x L2-Cache, 1x L3-Cache.


Ein Bulldozer mit 8 Int-Units und 4 FPUs (4 Modulen) ist ein Quadcore mit HT. Im i7 sind auch bestimmte Einheiten 8-fach vorhanden, 2x pro Kern.
Um die Bezeichnung 8-Core/Octocore zu verdienen, bräuchte die CPU 8 Bulldozer-Module: 16 Int-Units, 8 FPUs, ... -> 8 Kerne, 16 Threads.


----------



## Stergi (5. April 2010)

ich werd mit dem falten bissel pausieren müssen strom und so, aber die vorhandenen projekte arbeite ich noch ab


----------



## Fate T.H (5. April 2010)

@Jever

Nein eben nicht AMD zählt pro Modul 2 Kerne.
4 solcher Module auf einer CPU melden sich im Windows als 8-Kerner.
Wenn du es mir nicht glauben möchtes hier bitte schön.
Es bleibt natürlich dir überlassen dies nicht als 8-Kerner anzusehen
aber so wird es kommen das bei einem 8-Kerner "nur" 4 dieser Module drauf kommen.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (5. April 2010)

Jetzt kapiere ich es.
Wo hast du diese Folie her? Ich bin wohl zu dumm, um Google zu benutzen.

Andererseits: Bei einem i7 Quadcore zeigt Windows doch auch 8 CPU-Auslastungsdiagramme an. Komisch.



AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Es bleibt natürlich dir überlassen dies nicht als 8-Kerner anzusehen


Wenn AMD sagt, dass es ein 8-Core ist, dann ist es auch einer.


----------



## nfsgame (5. April 2010)

Habt ihr auch solche Probleme mit dem aktuellen Nvidiatreiber? Ich hab auf beiden Karten nur EUE's nachdem ich das Sys neu aufgesetzt hab.


----------



## mattinator (5. April 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Habt ihr auch solche Probleme mit dem aktuellen Nvidiatreiber? Ich hab auf beiden Karten nur EUE's nachdem ich das Sys neu aufgesetzt hab.



Bei mir läuft's jetzt ohne Probleme, allerdings mit Windows XP SP3. Hatte nur am Anfang ein paar Abstürze, da mit dem bisherigen Takt die PPD etwas geringer ausfielen und ich deshalb den Shadertakt unlocked etwas erhöht habe. Jetzt ist der Shadertakt von 1550 MHz mit 195.62 auf 1600 MHz mit 197.13 erhöht und habe seitdem keine Abstürze mehr gehabt. Allerdings scheint es mir, dass im Gegensatz zum 195.62 jetzt die PPD auch bei der zweiten Grafikkarte durch Nutzung des Rechners absinken (1 bis 2 s / Frame), d.h. der Treiber wohl wieder etwas mehr CPU-Resourcen benötigt.


----------



## Henninges (5. April 2010)

hab den 196.34 unter win7/64 laufen und kann zu dem nichts negatives berichten...karte lässt sich einwandfrei damit auf 720/1570/1210 takten...


----------



## nfsgame (5. April 2010)

Ich hab den Fehler gefunden :schäm: . 

Die Verknüpfung für die zweite Graka verwies auf den Ordner der ersten Graka, so haben beide an den selben Projektdateien gerechnet .


----------



## Bumblebee (5. April 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ich hab den Fehler gefunden :schäm: .
> 
> Die Verknüpfung für die zweite Graka verwies auf den Ordner der ersten Graka, so haben beide an den selben Projektdateien gerechnet .


 
Tja - Fehler passieren manchmal - nur wer nichts macht der macht auch keine Fehler

Nur der Vollständigkeit halber
Der neue Treiber läuft (unter WIN7-Ulti) problemlos


----------



## nfsgame (5. April 2010)

Unter Vista x64 jetzt auch .


----------



## Stergi (5. April 2010)

ich kann dazu nichts sagen hab noch nicht den aktuellen treiber und setzte GPU erstmal aus, werde CPU falten wenn ich eh am PC bin...


----------



## Fate T.H (5. April 2010)

Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Jetzt kapiere ich es.
> Wo hast du diese Folie her? Ich bin wohl zu dumm, um Google zu benutzen.
> 
> Andererseits: Bei einem i7 Quadcore zeigt Windows doch auch 8 CPU-Auslastungsdiagramme an. Komisch.
> ...



Gute Frage mir fällt momentan nicht den Namen der Website ein aber es war ein Bericht von 2009 über den Bulldozer.

Das Windows bei einem i7 auch 8 Lastdiagramme anzeigt ist halt dem SMT geschuldet
was Prozessoren vorgaugelt ggü. Bulldozer aber nicht so effektive ist.
Man muß beachten das beim SMT/HT nur gewisse Transistoren doppelt da sind
z.B. Registersätze und Steuereinheit. Beim Bulli hingegen haste mehr oder weniger nen richtigen Core.


/edit

So um mir meine Stats nit zu versauen hab ich die Test-WU durchrechnen lassen als ich arbeiten war.
Der kleine kann gut ackern wenn man ihn lässt.

Project ID: 6012
Core: GRO-A3
Credit: 470
Frames: 100


Name: Core i3 530
Path: C:\Program Files (x86)\Folding@Home Windows SMP Client V1.01\
Number of Frames Observed: 102

Min. Time / Frame : 00:06:11 - 5.786,3 PPD
Avg. Time / Frame : 00:06:22 - 5.538,1 PPD


----------



## nfsgame (6. April 2010)

Was!? 5700ppd mit nem übertakteten i3? Und ich war so stolz den Q6700 auf 3GHz und somit auf 5800ppd gehieft zu haben .


----------



## Fate T.H (6. April 2010)

Naja bedenke das es idealwerte sind beim i3 wenn man ihn andersweitig belastet
bricht dieser sicher deutlicher ein als ein Quadcore. Müsste ich mal testen wie stark er einbricht.


----------



## Bumblebee (6. April 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Was!? 5700ppd mit nem übertakteten i3? Und ich war so stolz den Q6700 auf 3GHz und somit auf 5800ppd gehieft zu haben .


 
Erinnert mich daran, dass wir noch (Q6700er-)Werte vergleichen wollten
Poste mal ein paar Zahlen aus der Benchmark und ich vergleiche dann und poste meine...


----------



## Henninges (6. April 2010)

2.000.000 erreicht... ich freu mich...


----------



## Empirelord (6. April 2010)

Gratulation, ich wollte diese Jahr noch die Mille kanacken.

Sehe grade habe perfekt 340K.


----------



## Bumblebee (6. April 2010)

Henninges schrieb:


> 2.000.000 erreicht... ich freu mich...


 
GRATS und


----------



## Henninges (6. April 2010)

danke !


----------



## Bumblebee (6. April 2010)

1) Sind schon wieder über 900 Seiten hier in der RuKa 

2)....


nfsgame schrieb:


> Ich komm mit meinem Q6700 @ 3GHz (9x333) Irgendwie nur auf 3758,59ppd mit ner Frametime von 6:45min .





nfsgame schrieb:


> @Bumblebee: Momentan rödelt er am Projekt 6013.



@nfsgame
Q6700 @3000MHZ (10x300) // Projekt 6013 ==> Avg. Time / Frame 00:06:01 - 4467.1 PPD


----------



## The Master of MORARE (6. April 2010)

Grats euch allen . Empirelord hat wohl Zielwasser intus .


----------



## nfsgame (6. April 2010)

Glückwunsch Henninges .


@Bumblebee: Hat sich erledigt. War die Mischung aus Windows XP und "ungünstigen" Projekten .


----------



## mattinator (6. April 2010)

Henninges schrieb:


> 2.000.000 erreicht... ich freu mich...



Glückwunsch.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (6. April 2010)

Henninges schrieb:


> 2.000.000 erreicht... ich freu mich...



Glückwunsch!

hast du damit die dunkle Seite verlassen? 


lh
nichtraucher91


----------



## Henninges (6. April 2010)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> ...hast du damit die dunkle Seite verlassen?


 
niemals...


----------



## TECRIDER (6. April 2010)

Henninges schrieb:


> niemals...


 

Der Yedi wird dich niederringen Du Abtrünniger

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur 2. Mille

Grüße von Teci


----------



## Henninges (6. April 2010)

nicht das wir uns da falsch verstehen teci... (;

der_* YEDI *_wird mich hoffentlich nicht niederringen, gott bewahre wer immer das auch sein mag...
sollte es sich um einen *YETI* handeln würde mir mulmig werden...
steht jedoch ein *JEDI* vor mir, so würde ich ihn mithilfe der dunklen macht sicher in die schranken weisen...
ein *YODA* jedoch würde mir da schon eher einiges an angst einjagen...die kleinen grünen mänchen sind mir...suspekt...

spass bei seite, die *bösen* gefallen mir einfach besser...


----------



## TECRIDER (6. April 2010)

Henninges schrieb:


> nicht das wir uns da falsch verstehen teci... (;
> 
> der_* YEDI *_wird mich hoffentlich nicht niederringen, gott bewahre wer immer das auch sein mag...
> sollte es sich um einen *YETI* handeln würde mir mulmig werden...
> ...


 
 sagen wirs mal so, die sind interessanter. Die dunkle Seite der Macht.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (7. April 2010)

Mal so eine Frage . Verbaut der Herr Schnorchel denn ausschließlich "Black-Editions"? Ist ja nicht so, als zweifelte ich die Reinheit seiner Dunklen Seite an .

Desweiteren sind ein paar neue Projekte mit den unten stehenden Nummern herausgekommen:

10009, 10012, 10013, 10014, 10015, 10016, 10017, 10019, 10020

Pro abgefaltetem Projekt hagelt es 126 Punkte, falls die Deadlines von 4,6 Tagen und 34,5 Tagen für die finale eingehalten werden.

Weiterhin werden diese WUs von einem neuen Server (192.74.85.15; noch offline) in die Welt verteilt.
Der Administrator gehört zum Stab eines gewissen Professor Jesus Izaguirre der Uni von Notre Dame. Dort wird am ProtoMol-Core gebastelt.

Stanford selbst merkt an, dass diese den Protomol-Core Version 23 nutzen, sich ebendieser jedoch als problematisch erwiesen hat, da er Probleme damit hat, seine Arbeit an "angekratzten" Projekten (Ich denke mal nach Unterbrechungen) wieder aufzunehmen, und diese Fehlerhaft beendet.

Es wird empfohlen, die -advmethods-Flag bei Problemen zu entfernen.

Quelle: http://en.fah-addict.net/news/news-0-199+new-protomol-projects-10009-10012-17-10019-20.php


----------



## Henninges (7. April 2010)

nein. absolut nicht... er bevorzugt die noch erhältlichen sith 2.x modelle, die jetzt aber demnächst von den neuen 3.0 abgelöst werden sollen ( early 2010 ).


----------



## Lorin (7. April 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> @nfsgame
> Q6700 @3000MHZ (10x300) // Projekt 6013 ==> Avg. Time / Frame 00:06:01 - 4467.1 PPD


 
Athlon IIX4 620 @ 2,78GHz (seit heute OCd) Projekt 6023 0==> Avg Time/Frame 7min 29sec - 4132 PPD

Diese Projekte rocken 

Bisher hatte ich mit SMP eigentlich immer 12min / Frame und so 2200PPD


----------



## Lorin (7. April 2010)

Mal was anderes. Evtl fällt bei meinem Vater demnächst ne GTX295 ab, weil die einfach zu laut ist. (Wieso ein Mann im Alter von 58 Jahren, der zu 99% RPGs spielt so ne Karte überhaupt braucht hab ich nie verstanden) Abgesehen von nem neuen Netzteil dass ich für den Einbau noch bräuchte, stellt sich mir wegen der Lautstärke die Frage nach einem Nachrüstkühler.

Arctic, EKL, Scythe haben keine Dual GPU Kühler für die GTX295 im Angebot. Fällt jemandem da was ein oder nutzt jemand eine Nachrüstkühllösung?

Die Karte röhrt nämlich schon im Leerlauf geradezu unverschämt laut.


----------



## Bommer (7. April 2010)

Wenns leise sein soll hilft nur ne Wasserkühlung !

Gruss Bommer


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (7. April 2010)

Mit einer besseren Gehäusebelüftung sind Grafikkarten normalerweise leiser.


----------



## Bumblebee (7. April 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Desweiteren sind ein paar neue Projekte mit den unten stehenden Nummern herausgekommen:
> 
> 10009, 10012, 10013, 10014, 10015, 10016, 10017, 10019, 10020
> 
> Es wird empfohlen, die -advmethods-Flag bei Problemen zu entfernen.


 
Ah, ok, erm.....
Bumble schreibt in sein to_do-Buch "-advmethods bei Single-CPU mal ausprobieren"



Bommer schrieb:


> Wenns leise sein soll hilft nur ne Wasserkühlung !


 
Das ist so *nicht ganz *richtig; nicht falsch - aber nur ein Teil der Wahrheit

Zur eigentlichen Frage:


Lorin schrieb:


> Mal was anderes. Evtl fällt bei meinem Vater demnächst ne GTX295 ab, weil die einfach zu laut ist.
> 
> Arctic, EKL, Scythe haben keine Dual GPU Kühler für die GTX295 im Angebot. Fällt jemandem da was ein oder nutzt jemand eine Nachrüstkühllösung?
> 
> Die Karte röhrt nämlich schon im Leerlauf geradezu unverschämt laut.


 
Mir ist in diesem Fall (da hat Lorin absolut recht) keine "Luft-Lösung" bekannt 

Es gibt aber diverse Lösungen für die WaKü von
Aquacomputer / EK Water Blocks / Koolance / Watercool


----------



## nfsgame (7. April 2010)

Ich würde die GTX295 mit ner kleinen Wakü ausstatten. Aber sooo laut kann die nicht sein. Hamartie hat nen paar Wochen neben einem Rechner geschlafen indem zwei GTX295 direkt übereinander steckten und außer nem Tinitus hat er keine weiteren Schäden von sich getragen (Achtung: Ironie ).


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (7. April 2010)

Ich kaufe mir vielleicht bald eine HD 5870. Wenn GPU3 draußen ist, macht die schön Punkte. Weil ich 2 vollwertige PCIe x16-Slots habe, kann ich meine 9800 GTX+ ohne Performance-Einbußen weiter falten lassen.

9800 GTX+, HD 5870 und Phenom II X4 955 BE haben eine Gesamt-TDP von 454W. Könnte bei einem 500W-Netzteil knapp werden. Ich weiß ja nicht, wie viel Strom das Mainboard (790FX-Chipsatz) schluckt. Lüfter, HDD, SSD, RAM und CCFLs verbrauchen ja auch Strom. Ich hoffe mal, dass mein 500W-NT nicht gleich stirbt, wenn ich es mit 520W betreibe.


----------



## Bumblebee (7. April 2010)

Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Ich kaufe mir vielleicht bald eine HD 5870. Wenn GPU3 draußen ist, macht die schön Punkte. Weil ich 2 vollwertige PCIe x16-Slots habe, kann ich meine 9800 GTX+ ohne Performance-Einbußen weiter falten lassen.


 
Ich habe durchaus ähnliche Gedanken; alledings ist Schritt 1 erstmal die Kombination von GTX275 plus 4850 (beides bestehend)
Wenn das problemlos läuft (auf einem 780a SLI-Board) sehen wir dann weiter


----------



## Lorin (7. April 2010)

Okay, das mit der GTX295 hat sich erledigt, die geht an ein anderes Familienmitglied dass auch gerne Bereit ist 1x0€ für ein corsair 850w auszugeben.
Dafür fällt dann halt da eine GTX260 ab, mit der ggf entweder meine HD5750 oder meine GT220 ersetzen werden (je nachdem wieviel Punkte GPU3 mit der HD5750 erwirtschaftet).

Schade dass die GTX295 wirklich nur per Wakü aufgrüstet werden kann. Wobei ich mir grad nichtmal sicher bin ob es sich bei dieser um eine 1PCB oder 2PCB Version handelt, was ja beim Kühlkonzept doch relevant ist.


@Jever: Also ich würd mich nicht trauen ne 5870 + 9800GTX+ mit nem 500W Netzteil unter Last zu betreiben. Aber versuch macht kluch sagt man ja so schön.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (7. April 2010)

Lorin schrieb:


> @Jever: Also ich würd mich nicht trauen ne 5870 + 9800GTX+ mit nem 500W Netzteil unter Last zu betreiben. Aber versuch macht kluch sagt man ja so schön.


Auch ich Rate Dir lieber ab... Und ich glaube ich spreche sogar auch im Namen von NFS, denn bisher machte Versuch eher Rauch .


----------



## nfsgame (7. April 2010)

Das Teil war nicht überlastet, es war schrott , ein kleiner aber doch feiner Unterschied .

Ich komm eben wieder in mein Büro rein, nachdem ich mächtig Stress mit meinem Bike hatte was nicht so wollte wie ich wollte und nix aushält  und mich grinst nen Bluescreen an. Das ist nicht mein Tag heute .


----------



## 0Martin21 (7. April 2010)

^^ Passiert nun mal.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (7. April 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Desweiteren sind ein paar neue Projekte mit den unten stehenden Nummern herausgekommen:
> 
> 10009, 10012, 10013, 10014, 10015, 10016, 10017, 10019, 10020
> 
> ...



Genau eine solche beschissene WU hatte ich biss eben noch. Ja hatte. 


```
[16:53:37] + The core could not validate the current work
[16:53:37] Deleting current work unit & continuing...
```
Vorhin den Client beendet und eben wieder gestartet und zack weg... 28% im Arsc° -_-

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## The Master of MORARE (7. April 2010)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Genau eine solche beschissene WU hatte ich biss eben noch. Ja hatte.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Jadann weg mit der Flag. Ich hätte das glaube ich als Warnung deutlicher kennzeichnen sollen .


----------



## nichtraucher91 (7. April 2010)

ja dass hab ich eben gelesen^^
ich hab bis eben auch noch auf'm Balkon gesessen und mich gesonnet (wird das so geschrieben?!)  

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## Bumblebee (7. April 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Jadann weg mit der Flag. Ich hätte das glaube ich als Warnung deutlicher kennzeichnen sollen .


 
Gut, dass ich diese Flag nie mit SINGLE-CPU gebraucht habe
Habe wohl deshalb bisher alle diese Projekte problemlos weggefaltet



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> ... bis eben auch noch auf'm Balkon gesessen und mich gesonnet (wird das so geschrieben?!)


 
Ich hätte vermutlich *gesonnt* geschrieben, aber Hauptsache du hast die Sonne genossen


----------



## The Master of MORARE (7. April 2010)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> ja dass hab ich eben gelesen^^
> ich hab bis eben auch noch auf'm Balkon gesessen und mich gesonnet (wird das so geschrieben?!)
> 
> lg
> nichtraucher91


Völlig falsch: entsoned! 
Die Auszeit vom Lüfterrauschen^^
...
..
.
Waküs habens gut


----------



## Henninges (7. April 2010)

da bist du auch nicht "entsoned"...ab 800upm rauschen meine 6x120 lüfter genüsslich vor sich hin...ähm,... und ein ungeregelter in der seitenwand "brüllt" mit 1200upm frischluft ins gehäuse...


----------



## 0Martin21 (7. April 2010)

^^ hilfe wozu dann Wasserkühlung?


----------



## Henninges (7. April 2010)

weil "rauschen" und "brüllen" immer ansichtssache ist...im grunde kann ich nicht sagen das es störend ist, ein buch kann man sicher nicht in ruhe lesen wenn alle "sieben" auf 1200upm röhren...im moment ist es aber durchaus auszuhalten...


----------



## nfsgame (7. April 2010)

Soll ich mal nen Screenshot von PC Probe machen ? Der eine 120er röhrt mit 2350RPM, der andere mit 3500RPM .


----------



## Stergi (7. April 2010)

ahja  ich muss mir mal für meine wakü eine portable zweitlösung ausdenken ^^mein pc ist zurzeit sehr untransportabel wobei das mich z.Z. nicht stört


----------



## Henninges (7. April 2010)

portable lösung ? wie wäre es mit ner corsair h50 ? zumindest für eine cpu wakü durchaus "tragbar"...


----------



## 0Martin21 (7. April 2010)

^^

das Ding will ich nicht mal geschenkt! man kann nich mal sehen ob noch das drin ist oder nicht! Und Leistung hat es auch nicht. lieber Laing DDC, 360er Radi und für CPU und GPU ein Kühler, AGB kann man an der Laing mit anbauen. Und man hat Ruhe, ach ja noch leise lüfter und ein Adapter auf 4x Lüfter mit der änderung das die Lüfter nur ca. 800rpm machen.


----------



## Stergi (7. April 2010)

ich hab da eher an einen 2. kühlkreislauf gedacht, der nicht unbedingt auf silent pur ausgelegt ist dann also 2. AGB, 2. Pumpe, 2. Radi, denn z.Z. sind diese Komponennten alle nur extern vorhanden


----------



## Fate T.H (7. April 2010)

Also ich kann mich nicht beklagen als ich von externen MoRa auf internen XSPC Quad-Radi (im Deckel) umgerüstet habe.
Portabel und den vorteil des Unterdruck im Gehäuse.


----------



## Stergi (7. April 2010)

vorteil ist halt die große kühlfläche am externen ^^ da ich eh noch nie den pc bewegen musste ist dies auch net shclimm ^^


----------



## mattinator (7. April 2010)

Gibt's denn hier keine Folding-News, oder bin ich jetzt aus Versehen im WaKü-Thread gelandet ?


----------



## Fate T.H (7. April 2010)

Stergi schrieb:


> vorteil ist halt die große kühlfläche am externen ^^ da ich eh noch nie den pc bewegen musste ist dies auch net shclimm ^^



Stimmt die haben meist größere Kühlflächen aber selbst mein Quadi langweilt sich
derzeit obwohl er den i7, Chipsatz und demnächst die HD5970 kühlen muß.



mattinator schrieb:


> Gibt's denn hier keine Folding-News, oder bin ich jetzt aus Versehen im WaKü-Thread gelandet ?



Nein nicht im WaKü-Thread aber in der RuKa wo man auch über sowas labern kann.


----------



## Stergi (7. April 2010)

psst muss doch nicht jeder wissen dass wir eine revolution planen  nee z.Z. gibs halt nur die paar neuen projekte ( siehe 2-3 seiten zuvor)


----------



## Stergi (7. April 2010)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Stimmt die haben meist größere Kühlflächen aber selbst mein Quadi langweilt sich
> derzeit obwohl
> er den i7, Chipsatz und demnächst die HD5970 kühlen muß.



im sommer wird mein zimmer allerdings wärmer als mein wasser gerade ist  da ist so ein Radi schon vorteilhaft, in bezu auf passiv kühlen sowieso ^^ ( wobei ich dies idr. nicht mache da die 500rpm der lüfter für einen leisen betrieb ausreichen ^^ und wassertemps von 42°C muss auch net sein wenn nicht unbedingt nötig... da ist die doppelidee von mir auch wiederrum nicht schlecht, im sommer einfach den 2. kreislauf noch hinzuschalten ^^ da muss ich mir mal was ausdenken ^^

sry wg. doppelpost


----------



## nfsgame (7. April 2010)

So, Temperaturprobleme adé . Mehr später, für die die den MP nicht regelmäßig studieren .


----------



## 0Martin21 (7. April 2010)

jo ich muß mir noch mal was einfallen lassen das ich mein evo1080 mobil hin bekomme. mal sehen habe ja schon eine Idee.


----------



## Stergi (7. April 2010)

ja beim evo ist das sonne sache ^^


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (7. April 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Auch ich Rate Dir lieber ab... Und ich glaube ich spreche sogar auch im Namen von NFS, denn bisher machte Versuch eher Rauch .


Ein Seasonic ist kein LC-Power. Das wird nicht gleich bei geringer Überlast abrauchen, wenn dann schaltet sich der PC einfach aus.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (8. April 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Völlig falsch: entsoned!
> Die Auszeit vom Lüfterrauschen^^
> ...
> ..
> ...




soll dass ein Anspielung auf mein Luftkissenboot sein?! 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Empirelord (8. April 2010)

Ich habe nen kleines Modellluftkissenboot, und so laut kann dein PC gar nicht sein.

Habe grade gesehen, dass mein Team Rank besser ist als Bumblebees Userrank.*freu*


----------



## JeansOn (8. April 2010)

Empirelord schrieb:


> Ich habe nen kleines Modellluftkissenboot, und so laut kann dein PC gar nicht sein.
> 
> Habe grade gesehen, dass mein Team Rank besser ist als Bumblebees Userrank.*freu*




oh, Empire!!
You make me smile 
Also, dann Gratz für Deinen Sieg.
Ich habe schon gedacht, es geht irgendwie unaufhaltsam aufwärts mit unserem Team


----------



## Empirelord (8. April 2010)

Danke.
Bei den ppd die wir produzieren muss es aufwärts gehen.

[Unernst]@OT: Nachdem ich meine Politikhausaufgaben gemacht habe, fiel mir auf, dass wir hier eigentlich in einer anarchistischen Gemeinde zusammengehören.[/Unernst]


----------



## mattinator (8. April 2010)

@Empirelord

OOT: Hat Dein Profilbild eigentlich eine tiefere Bedeutung ? Ist das Cyclopentasilane, Si5H10 (Chemische Raketentreibstoffe Teil 1) ? Mein Chemie-Unterricht ist schon sehr lange her, kann mich aber nicht erinnern, so eine Verbindung behandelt zu haben.


----------



## Stergi (8. April 2010)

momment mal, du machst hausaufgaben? wo bin ich denn hier gelandet


----------



## JeansOn (8. April 2010)

Stergi schrieb:


> momment mal, du machst hausaufgaben? wo bin ich denn hier gelandet



Tja, wer macht eigentlich keine Hausaufgaben? 

In Mathe ist alles Mögliche Definitionssache ... genau wie im Leben:
Ich habe zwar heute nen Urlaubstag, aber bevor ich von meiner Frau was zugewiesen bekomme, habe ich schnell mit unserem Renovierungsvorhaben weitergemacht.


----------



## Stergi (8. April 2010)

hehe das stimmt ^^


----------



## T0M@0 (9. April 2010)

Platz 23


----------



## Bumblebee (9. April 2010)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Platz 23


 
Kommt auf den Blickwinkel an - EOC listet dich noch (ultraknapp) als 24.

Trotzdem  und - *weitermachen *


----------



## Henninges (9. April 2010)

39 pünktchen fehlen dir tom[at]o...aber die sollten in den nächsten 88 minuten noch dazukommen...gratuliere...


----------



## T0M@0 (9. April 2010)

danke 

also laut der F@H seite war ich da schon 23.

nun aber auch bei EOC 

edit: gerade nen bluescreen gehabt mit dem neuen nvidia treiber, den ich gestern installiert habe, hat noch wer solche probleme?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (9. April 2010)

Ich HASSE die 10020'er WU's 

zum einen gibt es die wie Mücken im Sommer am Fluss und zum anderen speichern die ihren Vorschritt nicht -_-
Ich hab jetzt schon alles Flags raus genommen und dennoch fängt der schei° jedes mal wieder von vorne an....

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## T0M@0 (9. April 2010)

Nvidia Treiber Download: Geforce-Treiber 197.41 WHQL für Geforce-GTX-400-Serie - Nvidia, Treiber, Geforce, Download, Nvidia, Physx

hat den schon wer getestet? und was ist Cuda 3.0?


----------



## Fate T.H (9. April 2010)

Nur eine neue Version welche offiziellen Support für Fermi bietet, Bugs ausmerzt und evtl. neue Funktionen mitbringt.
Was den Treiber angeht was meinste wohl wie viele eine GTX470 bzw. GTX480 besitzen werden hier.


----------



## Empirelord (9. April 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> @Empirelord
> 
> OOT: Hat Dein Profilbild eigentlich eine tiefere Bedeutung ? Ist das Cyclopentasilane, Si5H10 (Chemische Raketentreibstoffe Teil 1) ? Mein Chemie-Unterricht ist schon sehr lange her, kann mich aber nicht erinnern, so eine Verbindung behandelt zu haben.


Das kann jetzt länger dauern, also...
Es hat eine tiefere Bedeutung, insofern ich auf die chemische Gruppe der Silane aufmerksam machen möchte und die Leute anregen möchte zu fragen.
Ich habe das ganze in einem Blogeintrag eigentlich schonmal erklärt, hier nochmal die Kurzfassung:
Die Gruppe der Silane ist die Silicium Analogie zu den Kohlenwasserstoffen. Sie wurden recht früh entdeckt, allerdings nur die niederen(<4Siliciumatome), welche an der Luft selbentzündlich sind.Deshalb werden sie in der Schule nicht mal mehr erwähnt und sind in der "Fachliteratur"(bei wiki isses richtig)meist falsch beschrieben.Die höheren haben nun den Vorteil, dass sie, verglichen mit ihren Kohlenwasserstoffanalogen mehr Energie pro mol besitzen(bei Verbrennung mit Sauerstoff). Als Raketentreibstoff in heutigen Raketenkonstruktionen sind sie aber leicht schlechter(spezifischer Impuls) und deutlich teurer. In Sramjet-Triebwerken hätten sie allerdings den Vorteil, dass sie ab 1400Grad mit dem Stickstoff der Luft stark exotherm reagieren, sprich die Triebwerke werden effizienter(wieder die statistischen 80:20). Der momentan einzige effiziente Weg höher Silane herzustellen ist mir SiH3Cl, einem Abfallprodukt der Siliciumproduktion, und reinem Silicium.


----------



## mattinator (9. April 2010)

@Empirelord

O.k., Danke ! Wieder ein bisschen was gelernt.


----------



## nfsgame (9. April 2010)

So, bei mir wirds ne kleine Faltpause von 2-3Tagen geben. Die Ruhe vor dem stillen Waküsturm  .


----------



## Empirelord (9. April 2010)

Ich hätte vielleicht noch erwähnen sollen, dass ich es bald mit Monosilan im Lichtbogen und der direkten Hydrierung von SiO2 durch MgH2 mal probieren werde.


----------



## nfsgame (9. April 2010)

Naja wie schon aufm Teamtreffen erwähnt: Wenn es so rumst das es 20km weiter östlich zu spüren ist, dann wissen wir: Tobias ist Schuld   .


----------



## mattinator (9. April 2010)

Empirelord schrieb:


> Ich hätte vielleicht noch erwähnen sollen, dass ich es bald mit Monosilan im Lichtbogen und der direkten Hydrierung von SiO2 durch MgH2 mal probieren werde.



So genau hatte ich das mit "ein bisschen was gelernt" nicht gemeint. Kann mir vorstellen, worum es geht, mit den Details jedoch nicht wirklich etwas anfangen.



nfsgame schrieb:


> Naja wie schon aufm Teamtreffen erwähnt: Wenn es  so rumst das es 20km weiter östlich zu spüren ist, dann wissen wir:  Tobias ist Schuld   .



Ach Ihr immer mit Euren Teamtreffen-Insider-Witzen.


----------



## Empirelord (9. April 2010)

Die Mengen kann Ich mit der Leistung unseres Hausanschlusses gar nicht herstellen.
Aber mal ernsthaft, es ist zwar in entsprechenden Luft~Silan gemischen bestimmt explosionsfähig, allerdings entstehen bei der Reaktion kaum Gasförmige Edukte, sprich schlechter Sprengstoff und mit aktuellen Motoren auch schlechter Autotreibstoff.
Außerdem ist es bei CO2 auch möglich unter hohem Druck und Temperatur folgende Reaktion durchzuführen:
H2+CO2->CH4+H2O
Das sollte mit SiO2 auch gehen, nur halt dann endotherm, aber du sparst dir das Reduktionsmittel.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (9. April 2010)

Ich kann atm leider nicht falten, weil ich nicht zuhause bin (und den PC nicht anlassen darf). Ich sitze hier an einem Uralt-Notebook (einige werden es schon vom Teamtreffen kennen) und surfe mit 56K.
Am Sonntag Abend bin ich wieder zurück, dann wird weiter gefaltet.


----------



## Fate T.H (9. April 2010)

Also nach den ganzen Chemischen Zeichen und nur die hälfte verstanden habe bleibe ich lieber hierbei: C8H10N4O2


@nfsgame

Pass auf das dein Rechner nicht flutest


----------



## mattinator (9. April 2010)

Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Ich kann atm leider nicht falten, weil ich nicht zuhause bin (und den PC nicht anlassen darf). Ich sitze hier an einem Uralt-Notebook (einige werden es schon vom Teamtreffen kennen) und surfe mit 56K.
> Am Sonntag Abend bin ich wieder zurück, dann wird weiter gefaltet.



Da hat das "langweilige" Leben, wenn man älter wird, doch einen Vorteil: ein (Falt-)Tag ist wie der andere, nur an den Wochenenden etwas länger. Ob ich meinen Rechner in Abwesenheit rechnen lasse, bestimme ich selbst. Na ja, und meine Frau und meine Brieftasche und ... So'n Mist, immer muss man sich nach irgendwas richten.


----------



## nfsgame (9. April 2010)

Ich werds versuchen . Wenn das Paket morgen ankommt wird Sonntag gebastelt und dann bin ich Sonntag abend wieder da; wenns gut läuft .


----------



## Fate T.H (9. April 2010)

Okay wenn du Montag noch nicht wieder Online bist schick ich dir nen Gummiboot frei Haus. 
WaKü sind was geiles wenn es auf einmal *pffft* macht und alles ist dunkel und dann realisiert das der AGB leer ist.


----------



## nfsgame (9. April 2010)

Hoffenw ir mal das ich das "Glück" nciht hab .
On sein werd ich trotzdem, mitm Lap oder mitm Handy (Mini-LCD + WLAN ftw! ).


----------



## Empirelord (9. April 2010)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Also nach den ganzen Chemischen Zeichen und nur die hälfte verstanden habe bleibe ich lieber hierbei: C8H10N4O2


Das Zeichen kenne ich sogar auswendig, gutes altes Koffein.

Ich kriege in letzer Zeit nur noch beschissene 511WUs, wird Zeit für GPU3.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (9. April 2010)

Die Koffeinformel kann ich mir nicht merken, aber von Methamphetamin weiß ich sogar die Strukturformel in- und auswendig.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (9. April 2010)

NFS du willst nicht wirklich mitm N95 On gehen oder? ich nehme das nicht mal mehr für ICQ oder MS^^

btw: erwähnte ich, dass ich auf Kriegsfuß mit den neuen Single CPU Client WU's bin?! 


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (9. April 2010)

SMP ftw!
Ich gehe sogar mit einem K800i regelmäßig ins ICQ, auch das geht einigermaßen.


----------



## JeansOn (9. April 2010)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Okay wenn du Montag noch nicht wieder Online bist schick ich dir nen Gummiboot frei Haus.
> WaKü sind was geiles wenn es auf einmal *pffft* macht und alles ist dunkel und dann realisiert das der AGB leer ist.



arbeitet die WaKü denn nicht mit destilliertem Wasser?
Ich meine, PCGH hat nicht nur ein Würstchen auf ner GPU gebraten, sondern auch nen PC *in* Aqua-Dest betrieben ...


----------



## MisterG (9. April 2010)

Ohne Wasser wird aber auch keine Wärme mehr abgeführt...


----------



## The Master of MORARE (10. April 2010)

MisterG schrieb:


> Ohne Wasser wird aber auch keine Wärme mehr abgeführt...


Er wollte wohl eher auf dieses "leitet nicht" Zeug hinaus :Ugly:.


----------



## Gast3737 (10. April 2010)

was 10k für eine WU und das beim WindowsSMP? Kakao Stats - Production History - RuneDRS666


----------



## Fate T.H (10. April 2010)

JeansOn schrieb:


> arbeitet die WaKü denn nicht mit destilliertem Wasser?
> Ich meine, PCGH hat nicht nur ein Würstchen auf ner GPU gebraten, sondern auch nen PC *in* Aqua-Dest betrieben ...



Ja man sollte destilliertes Wasser nutzen aber es ist ein irrglaube zu meinen das es kein Strom leitet.
Es leitet mit der Zeit genauso Strom wie jedes normale Wasser da es Mineralien aufnimmt die sich loslösen von Kühlern.
Davon abgesehen das was im Handel als Destilieres Wasser verkauft wird schlicht gesagt
nicht ganz richtig da es sich um das billigere Demineralisierte Wasser handelt.


@Rune

Könnte nen p6040 oder p6041 gewesen sein beides Core A3 die haben immerhin 1395 Credits und nen Multi von über 4.


----------



## Gast3737 (10. April 2010)

wenn du deinen faltrechner ordenlich versorgen willst dann kaufe die InnoProtect Fertiggemisch von AQ-Tuning..da kann nix passieren, das Zeug ist gut lass dich blos auf keine Experimente ein. habe vorher selbst viel experimentiert mit verschiedenen MItteln, hatte Pilze und Bakterien Kulturen im Kreislauf die immer im AGB zu sehen waren...seit ca. einem 3/4 ist das Zeug jetzt im Kreislauf und man sieht nix..

@AM-Subaru

habe diese WU jetzt zum ersten mal gehabt warum gibt es die nicht mehr? du kennst dich ja auch aus mit VM/SMP ist nun mit dem neunen A3 für Windows die VM/Linux immer noch schneller oder wie..z. Zt. falte ich ich zwischen 18,3 kppd und 15 kppd.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (10. April 2010)

```
[09:29:03] Project: 10019 (Run 4504, Clone 0, Gen 0)
[09:29:03] Reading tar file par_all27_prot_lipid.inp
[09:29:03] Reading tar file scpismQuartic.inp
[09:29:03] Reading tar file ww.pdb
[09:29:03] Reading tar file ww.psf
[09:29:03] Reading tar file protomol.conf
[09:29:03] Reading tar file core.xml
[09:29:03] Digital signatures verified
[09:29:04] Completed 0 out of 499375 steps (0%)
[09:29:04] ERROR: fah\os\Thread.cpp:169:<unknown>: Exception: In thread 1: @ fah\net\Socket.cpp:128:<unknown> 0: Could not bind socket to 127.0.0.1:52753: No error
```
kann mir jemand erklären, warum der client jetzt nicht mehr will?!

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Fate T.H (10. April 2010)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> @AM-Subaru
> 
> habe diese WU jetzt zum ersten mal gehabt warum gibt es die nicht mehr? du kennst dich ja auch aus mit VM/SMP ist nun mit dem neunen A3 für Windows die VM/Linux immer noch schneller oder wie..z. Zt. falte ich ich zwischen 18,3 kppd und 15 kppd.



Also die p6040 und p6041 scheint es noch nicht lange zu geben, sind deswegen wahrscheinlich
noch nicht so oft vorgekommen. Nein die VM ist mit dem A3 nicht mehr schneller als
die Windowsversion sie hat momentan nur noch den vorteil des BigAdv.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (10. April 2010)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Also die p6040 und p6041 scheint es noch nicht lange zu geben, sind deswegen wahrs[...]


Die Ankündigung der Projekte war am 3. April. Von daher wirklich noch recht frisch und als Zwischenstufe zu BigAdv-WUs für den A§-Core gedacht.

Edit: Shiftverschlüsselung . - A3-Core^^.


----------



## Fate T.H (10. April 2010)

Also wie ich es mir dachte mit den Projekten.

Na geil jetzt bin ich echt sauer dieser olle saftladen von Hermes die lassen doch tatsächlich meine HD5970 zurückgehen mit dem Grund Annahme verweigert.
Wie soll ich etwas verweigern wenn keiner @Home war. 
Mal sehen was Alternate dazu sagen wird wenn ich denen den Fall schildern werde.


----------



## Henninges (10. April 2010)

ja...so sind die bei "hermes"...


----------



## Fate T.H (10. April 2010)

Aber echt ey ich weiß warum ich nach möglichkeit immer als Lieferdienst die DHL wähle.
Da brauch ich mir wenigstens keinerlei gedanken darüber machen und notfalls einfach zur Post latschen.
Man der Fahrer kann froh sein nicht in der nähe zu sein könnte ***** und **** und ******** mit ihm am liebsten machen.


----------



## Henninges (10. April 2010)

nja,...ich bin beruflich beim gelben "riesen" involviert...kenne auch die praktiken der "mitbewerber"...kannst dir sicher sein, der zusteller hat sich da schon gedanken drüber gemacht, jedes frachtstück was er erfolgreich zustellt bedeutet auch ein stückweit mehr lohn in seiner "tüte"...


----------



## mattinator (10. April 2010)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Aber echt ey ich weiß warum ich nach möglichkeit immer als Lieferdienst die DHL wähle.
> Da brauch ich mir wenigstens keinerlei gedanken darüber machen und notfalls einfach zur Post latschen.
> Man der Fahrer kann froh sein nicht in der nähe zu sein könnte ***** und **** und ******** mit ihm am liebsten machen.



Scheint vielen Zustellern nicht klar zu sein, dass die Empfänger eigentlich deren Arbeitsplatz finanzieren.


----------



## Gast3737 (10. April 2010)

sooo erstmal nen Frische V+ Curuba trinken und über meine Statz schauen..huch..schon 4 Plätze in 24 h gut gemacht..schluck nehm..da freue ich mich schon auf mein x58A-UD7..und einen i7 mit 6 Kernen..
*Prost** Freunde auf 70335*


----------



## Henninges (10. April 2010)

*virtuelles teamtreffen*


----------



## Fate T.H (10. April 2010)

Henninges schrieb:


> nja,...ich bin beruflich beim gelben "riesen" involviert...kenne auch die praktiken der "mitbewerber"...kannst dir sicher sein, der zusteller hat sich da schon gedanken drüber gemacht, jedes frachtstück was er erfolgreich zustellt bedeutet auch ein stückweit mehr lohn in seiner "tüte"...



Jo davon hab ich auch schon gehört gehabt scheint aber bei der DHL auch so zu sein
zumindest bei denen die Express liefern. Sagte mir mal letztens einer der kurz vor 12Uhr auftauchte
und meinte so gerade noch geschafft da sonst Geld abgezogen werden würde bzw. weniger kriegen würde.
Mir scheint das der Beruf nicht gerade ein zuckerschlecken währe.



mattinator schrieb:


> Scheint vielen Zustellern nicht klar zu sein, dass die Empfänger eigentlich deren Arbeitsplatz finanzieren.



Tjoa dem schien es wohl nicht klar zu sein oder was auch immer.


@Rune

Nen 6-Kerner möcht ich auch haben aber 1K Euro ist mir dann doch zuviel für ne CPU.


----------



## Henninges (10. April 2010)

bei dhl express ist das wohl tatsächlich auch gängige praxis...bei "den normalen" jedoch nicht.


----------



## Gast3737 (10. April 2010)

Henninges schrieb:


> *virtuelles teamtreffen*


nochmal die Flasche gezückt und *prost*  


AM-Subaru schrieb:


> @Rune
> 
> Nen 6-Kerner möcht ich auch haben aber 1K Euro ist mir dann doch zuviel für ne CPU.


ich hoffe diesen mir mal leisten zu können au ja..dann geht es ab bclk@152x29  dann macht mein kleiner bestimmt um die 25 kppd..ich könnt durch die Decke hüfen bei*** Zahlen[/URL]..


nebenbei noch gesagt


----------



## Henninges (10. April 2010)

wow...der 980er reisst wirklich was weg...aber wirklich noch viel zu teuer...

_ach völlig vergessen : *virtuell zur bar rufend : noch dreimal  für rune, subaru und mich...*_


----------



## Fate T.H (10. April 2010)

Henninges schrieb:


> bei dhl express ist das wohl tatsächlich auch gängige praxis...bei "den normalen" jedoch nicht.



Na das währe ja schon komisch die Normalzusteller sind ja nicht Termingebunden wie beim Express.
Finde es trotzdem schon harten Tobac sowas wird aber wohl irgendwie seine gründe haben solche Methoden anzuwenden.



@Rune

Na dann viel Glück dabei das du ihn dir Leisten kannst 
Schade das sich bei mir immer die vernunft meldet vorher denn Geldlich gesehen stellt es eher weniger ein problem dar.
Ich  dann mal mit an.


/edit

Wenn man mal genau überlegt ist der einzige vorteil des 6-Kerner der Stromverbrauch da man für das Geld locker nen zweites i7-System aufbauen kann
welches dann sogar im Endeffekt schneller währe und mehr PPD generieren würde.


----------



## Henninges (10. April 2010)

ist das bei euch auch so ?

da sparst du dir ein bisschen was zusammen um damit die hardware "x" zu kaufen und wenn es soweit ist kommen dir gewissensbisse weil du ja "y" oder "z" auch kaufen könntest und meist die bessere hälfte dir ins gewissen einzureden versucht, "hey wir könnten ja auch dies oder jenes mit der kohle machen..." ?


----------



## Fate T.H (10. April 2010)

Meine bessere Hälfte hält sich da zwar raus aber wie du schon sagtest man könnte ja auch diese
oder jene Hardware kaufen und dann geht es los mit dem Teufelskreis.
Glaub ich hab bald ne Woche überlegt kaufste dir nun 2 HD5870 oder lieber eine HD5970.
Da schossen mir die ganzen Vorteile und Nachteile der jeweiligen Konfig durch den Kopf echt ätzend.


----------



## Gast3737 (10. April 2010)

ja Henninges mir geht es auch so..jetzt wo ich es mir aber mal leisten möchte, weil ich dafür hart gearbeitet habe will ich es auch haben..au man freue ich ich mich auf mein ud7..da ud6 konnte ich mir damals nicht leisten weil ich noch Harz4 bekommen habe(aber nebenjob hatte) und jetzt will ich das beste von Gigabyte(bin da sehr eigen) haben was ich bekommen habe..obwohl das noch der Bezahlbare teil ist..es seht noch ein RAM upgrade(mind. 12 GB), ne neue Falt und zock GPU und ein Gulftown ins Haus, welcher sich dann auch gleich mal daran gewöhnen kann mit mindestens 4,0 ghz zu laufen!

Prost  

da ich meinen DHL-MAN sehr gut kenne kann ich das alles nicht nachvollziehen..auch die DHL-MEN in Erfurt kannten mich schon. Bei meine häufigen Bestellungen kein Wunder..


----------



## Fate T.H (10. April 2010)

Jo der bei mir immer ausliefert kenn ich mittlerweile auch ganz gut muß er doch wenigstens einmal im Monat
mir was bringen. Wenn er gerade bissl Zeit hat gibts auch schonmal nen Kaffee 

Gigabyte ist ne recht gute wahl haben sich gut gemausert ggü. früher während ASUS sich in meinen Augen verschlechtert hat
zumindest was den Support angeht solange man kein High-End/Enthusiasten Board nutzt.


----------



## Gast3737 (10. April 2010)

als ehm. Besitzer des A7N8X-Deluxe war das P5Q-Pro die reinste Folter, Bios mist, Layout mist habe ich gegen MSI getauscht..das war noch mehr Mist und seit her verfahre ich nach dem Motto, was ich nicht kenne kaufe ich nicht(zumindestens bei Hardware)...hatte ein P35-DQ6 das Board hat mich erst auf GB gebracht..habe es geliebt..naja jetzt hat es mein Bruder und mein e7200 muss @Stock laufen..der hat 3,8 ghz gemacht, traurig sowas...

*prost* schon die zweite Flasche leer..man ihr hängt hinter her..


----------



## Stergi (10. April 2010)

ich stoß mit an prost


----------



## Fate T.H (10. April 2010)

Ooooohhhh das Legendäre A7N8X-Deluxe (2 Stück davon durchgebraten) okay okay weniger Legendär als das ECS K7S5A aber
der Chipsatz war mal genial vor allem das Soundstorm war gut für damalige verhältnisse.
 @ all


----------



## Henninges (10. April 2010)

vom ecs k7s5a habe ich bestimmt 8-10 verbaut gehabt, viele aufrüstwillige haben da noch ihr altes sd-ram weiter nutzen können...

_barmann : 5 x  für unsere runde...killer trinkt eins mit..._


----------



## AMD_Killer (10. April 2010)

ich trinken einen mit. Hab das falten wieder aufgegriffen Stromrechnung egal^^


----------



## Henninges (10. April 2010)

stromrechnung egal ? wenn das mal so okay ist...obwohl ich lass die letzten 2 wochen auch mehr falten als normal...


----------



## Gast3737 (10. April 2010)

*prost*  Freunde auf 70335 und lass knacken..


----------



## Stergi (10. April 2010)

ich lass gerade mal wieder eine GPU-WU durchlaufen um meine WaKü kurz mal auf max. Wassertemps zu bringen ( dichtsheitstest usw nach wasserauffüllen, da ich ein geschlossenes sys habe, wo der druck durch ausdehnung nirgends entweichen kann wenn keine luft drin ist, und die habe ich ja rausgemacht ^^)


----------



## AMD_Killer (10. April 2010)

Sagen wir es mal so mein rechner fällt garnicht auf bei uns^^ *prost*


----------



## Stergi (10. April 2010)

wieso fällt er nicht auf? prost ^^


----------



## Henninges (10. April 2010)

*vom wc kommend : nochmal ne runde  hier, danke...*

...ich könnt mal wieder was spielen. nur was ? dao, crysis, me2, witcher...bin mir da unschlüssig...

edit : ich denke ich mach hier mal heute mein 1k post voll...


----------



## AMD_Killer (10. April 2010)

Es ist einfach zu viel^^


----------



## Stergi (10. April 2010)

wofür verheizt ihr den saft denn? ^^


----------



## AMD_Killer (10. April 2010)

Ich hab keine Ahnung meine Eltern kriegen das hin^^


----------



## Stergi (10. April 2010)

achsoo ich dachte du verheizt alles 
ich hab des prob des meine eltern täglich den verbrauch kontrollieren und statisstisch erfassen -.- die sagten letztens unser verbrauch sei rapide angestiegen... musste ich das falten bissel einschränken


----------



## Henninges (10. April 2010)

mit welcher hardware kombo faltest du ?


----------



## Stergi (10. April 2010)

Ich oder AMD?
also ich mit GF260 und INTEL E8400 auf einem P5Qpro mainboard mit 4 GB Arbeitsspeicher und SSD-Langzeitspeicher


----------



## russiaONice (10. April 2010)

da mach ich doch gleich mal mit  *prooost*
kann ja ruhig noch 4h vortrinken, bevors zum vortrinken geht^^

ab morgen oder heute nacht laeuft mein rechner auch erst mal nicht mehr zwecks falten. langsam tut mein ruecken weh von 2 monaten auf der couch schlafen. und mit dem schneinwerferstaubsauger kann ich nicht ein ohr zudruecken!

ich werde aber mal versuchen wie ich es schaffe den rechner auf die andere seite der wand - ins wohnzimmer - zu stellen und mit 2m kabelverlaengerungen und einem kleinen durchbruch dennoch am computertisch bleiben zu koennen 
nur das(/die)soundkabel koennen ein problem werden 

also - auf den abend und eine gute nacht


----------



## Henninges (10. April 2010)

"...guten abend, gute nacht..." ich hatte mir immer vorgenommen das mein 1000. post etwas besonderes werden sollte...naja...besser als nix...

freunde, ich geb darauf aber einen aus, die nächste runde  geht auf mich !


----------



## Fate T.H (10. April 2010)

Hmm was besonderes ? Sing uns doch ein Lied! 

gratz zu den 1k und


----------



## Stergi (10. April 2010)

graz zu deinem 1000. post  *prosit*


----------



## Henninges (10. April 2010)

danke jungs...aber meine gesangsstimme möchte ich hier nicht wirklich zum besten geben...obwohl...da war doch mal so ein projekt "in mache" mit videos und bildern zum thema folding...wenn ich mich recht erinnere...70335TV oder sowas, wäre das nicht mal was für nen youtube channel ?


----------



## Schmicki (10. April 2010)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> ...einen i7 mit 6 Kernen..


Uiii, der neue i7 . Zur Feier des Tages mache ich mal ne Flasche blaues Erdinger auf! *prost* 
Ich habe meinem Prozi gestern den Boxed-Lüfter entrissen und ihm einen Noctua NH-U12P SE2 gegönnt. Jetzt bleibt er beim Falten ganz cool.
Zudem könnte man jetzt direkt neben dem PC schlafen, wie ein Baby.
*prost*


----------



## Fate T.H (10. April 2010)

Henninges schrieb:


> danke jungs...aber meine gesangsstimme möchte ich hier nicht wirklich zum besten geben...obwohl...da war doch mal so ein projekt "in mache" mit videos und bildern zum thema folding...wenn ich mich recht erinnere...70335TV oder sowas, wäre das nicht mal was für nen youtube channel ?



Jup dies wird sich aber wohl genauso verlaufen wie das mit dem Haus und dem Newsletter.


----------



## Stergi (10. April 2010)

so mein Wasser brodelt nun bei knappen 49°C  ich glaube bis 50 fahre ich noch hoch und nehm dann die decke wieder vom radi und mach die lüfter auf normaler stufe an  das wird nen föhn


----------



## Henninges (10. April 2010)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Jup dies wird sich aber wohl genauso verlaufen wie das mit dem Haus und dem Newsletter.


 
nicht wenn jeder mitmachen kann...also "mitmachen" heisst mit"posten"...muss ja nicht extra ein youtube channel werden, wie wäre es hier einen entsprechenden thread zu öffnen ?

[PCGH-Team70335-Audio/Video]

oder sowas ?


----------



## The Master of MORARE (10. April 2010)

Ui, da bin ich eben mal Eis essen gewesen und ihr hockt hier schon wieder und feiert nen 1000. Post und den neuen i7 .
Da roll ich doch gleich mal das neue Fass herein. .


----------



## Henninges (10. April 2010)

*prooooooooosit* dem master...


----------



## Stergi (10. April 2010)

ja das hört sich schon gut an mit dem videochannel nur was soll man da dann posten können in dem channel ?


----------



## Henninges (10. April 2010)

ausschliesslich audio/video zum thema team70335...


----------



## mattinator (10. April 2010)

Henninges schrieb:


> edit : ich denke ich mach hier mal heute mein 1k post voll...



Haste ja gerade, Glückwunsch. Auch Prost  allerdings trinke ich um diese Tageszeit noch nicht.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (10. April 2010)

Henninges schrieb:


> ausschliesslich audio/video zum thema team70335...


Und wer soll das basteln? Ich denke, das Vorhaben ist leicht überzogen, soll da nun ne dröhnende Lüftercompilation hochgeladen werden oder was?

 @ all!


----------



## Stergi (10. April 2010)

eben grundthema ist ja schon klar nur halt der inhalt, was soll man da groß für videos basteln?


----------



## Henninges (10. April 2010)

joa...gottseisgedankt ist das ja nur virtuelles "blondes" hier...also, runter damit... (;


----------



## Henninges (10. April 2010)

ich habe absolut keine ahnung...ich glaube *toxy* hatte das thema schonmal angesprochen...


----------



## nichtraucher91 (10. April 2010)

*Kasten Becks aus'm Keller holen lass*


Sollte ich nach dieser 10020'er WU noch eine solche bekommen, reicht es mir, dann ist bei mir Schicht im Schacht! Scheiß° hier! Alle Flag's raus und selbst in der Config geschaut und gelöscht. Nach 24% normal beendet und beim Start wieder eine grinsende Null. 
Der zweite Single Client verweigert nun jegliche Arbeit, selbst wenn ich Work-Ordner und Co. lösche... 

*bösartig über FAH mecker* 

ich geh lieber jetzt lieber einer sinnvolleren Beschäftigung nach... Bike putzen...
Kann man mit Ironie sehen oder auch bleiben lassen. 



lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Henninges (10. April 2010)

ist mit deinem sys alles i.o. ? nicht das du "ärger" mit der cpu hast...


----------



## nichtraucher91 (10. April 2010)

Mein Sys besteht aus einem 280€ Notebook... noch fragen? 
Sonst ist alles in Ordnung nur die schei° Single-Clients murren rum...
Immerhin konnte ich den zweiten Client nun dazu bewegen, sich mal eine andere WU-Art zu holen. 
P1798 - hoffl. bekomme ich die bis zur Deadline durch. 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## nfsgame (10. April 2010)

für alle .

Ist ja ganzschön was los gewesen hier . Ich hocke nun hier und warte auf das Paket mit dem GPU-Kühler , dann gehts weiter .


----------



## The Master of MORARE (10. April 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> für alle .
> 
> Ist ja ganzschön was los gewesen hier . Ich hocke nun hier und warte auf das Paket mit dem GPU-Kühler , dann gehts weiter .


Lass mal genauere Informationen bezüglich deiner baldigen WaKü rüberwachsen !


----------



## Bumblebee (10. April 2010)

Ja nee - kann man(n) euch denn nie alleine lassen
Da ist man(n) mal in der Pampa und schon tanzen die Mäuse (erm Falter) auf dem Tisch 

In dem Sinne ein herzlich  und GRATZ an die 1000 von Henni

btw. @Rune
Wenn du die "Kiste" mal zusammen hast - die wird sowas von rocken
Hab mit GIGABYTE immer gute Erfahrungen gemacht; geschätzte 70% von meiner Hardware stammen von da


----------



## Empirelord (10. April 2010)

Ihr habt echt zuviel intus.

Ich habe zwar auch nur Gygabate Boards in Benutzung, und das wird sich so schnell auch nicht ändern, nur stoße ich jedesmal bei 419Mhz auf ne FSB-Wall, mein Q8200 lässt grüßen.


----------



## Fate T.H (10. April 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> für alle .
> 
> Ist ja ganzschön was los gewesen hier . Ich hocke nun hier und warte auf das Paket mit dem GPU-Kühler , dann gehts weiter .



LOL bei mir ist es genau andersrum mein EK-5970 Kühler liegt hier schon nur das zu kühlende is nicht da. ^^


----------



## The Master of MORARE (10. April 2010)

Irgendwie traue ich mich nicht an neuere GB-Boards heran. Die P35-Generation missfiel mir so sehr, die wirkten irgendwie alle komisch auf mich.

@Subaru: Also doch die 5970?


----------



## Fate T.H (10. April 2010)

Jap hatte mich für die HD5970 entschieden weil leichter zu kühlen als 2 HD5870 aber man
auf fast den gleichen OC-Takt kommen wie bei den 58er und etwas billiger davon komme. 
Thermi ließ ich ganz außen vor weil mir das Gesamtpaket nicht gefällt und kein Kühler erhältlich ist.


----------



## Gast3737 (11. April 2010)

booah habe ich einen Kater..gestern war echt heftig..Freunde von mir die was von Hardware verstehen..waren ganz schön angepisst als ich gesagt habe, dass ich mir ein UD7 bestellt habe...


----------



## Fate T.H (11. April 2010)

Hättest du jetzt gesagt SR2 würde ich es verstehen aber das sie schon beim UD7 angepisst sind. oO


----------



## Henninges (11. April 2010)

moin jungs...das mit dem ud7 würde ich mir nicht zu herzen nehmen, das ist ein gutes board...


----------



## nfsgame (11. April 2010)

Ich vergaß ganz dir, Henninges, zu den 1000Posts zu gratulieren , naja: Gratz! 


@The Master of MORARE: Meine Wakü wird bestehen aus einem 360er Radi, CPU-Kühler ist nen OCZ Hydroflow MK1, Pumpe ist ne Thermaltake, AGB nen Aquatube (alles gebraucht gekauft ), GPU-Kühler ist der: Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » VGA-Wasserkühler » Alle VGA-Kühler » EK Water Blocks EK-VGA Supreme - Acetal
Für die 9800GT Golden Sample gibts keine Komplettkühler, die Spawas und der Ram werden also mit Alublöcken auf Temperatur gehalten .

Mir ist gerade aufgefallen das ich vergessen hab das Befestigungskit für den AGB mitzubestellen , naja also noch nen bisschen warten .


----------



## Henninges (11. April 2010)

kein thema...danke!

beachte in jedem fall das wenn du "gpu only" kühlung vornimmst, einen luftzug durch das gehäuse haben solltest, ram und spawa nur einfach per alu zu kühlen reicht oftmals nicht aus...


----------



## nfsgame (11. April 2010)

Ja, direkt vor den Grakas sitzt nen 140er Lüfter .


----------



## Henninges (11. April 2010)

na das dürfte ja für eine kleinen "hauch" reichen...


----------



## Stergi (11. April 2010)

ach ne metallbrücke bis zum GPU kühler ziehen


----------



## The Master of MORARE (12. April 2010)

Ich habe gerade gelesen, dass Probleme mit den ersten Fermis auftauchen .
Die sind nicht in der Lage die beiden NV-Cores Core_11 v1.31 und FahCore_14 v1.26 zu starten und laden sie immer wieder neu herunter.
Das ganze wurde schon gefixt und wird getestet, allerdings steht noch nicht fest, wann die neuen Coreversionen released werden.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (12. April 2010)

Ich warte nur auf GPU3 für ATI. Fermi ist mir egal.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (12. April 2010)

Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Ich warte nur auf GPU3 für ATI. Fermi ist mir egal.


Du glaubst garnicht, wie sehr ich AMD diesen verdammten Client wünsche... da lag so viel Rechenleistung brach, zum  ist das!


----------



## Gast3737 (12. April 2010)

Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Ich warte nur auf GPU3 für ATI. Fermi ist mir egal.


ich auch, weil dann entscheidet sich welche neue GPU ich mir leisten werde..


----------



## Bumblebee (12. April 2010)

Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Ich warte nur auf GPU3 für ATI. Fermi ist mir *vorläufig *egal.


und 


The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Du glaubst garnicht, wie sehr ich AMD diesen verdammten Client wünsche...


 
Geht mir in beiden Fällen auch so

Ist aber schon interessant, dass es Leute gibt die nicht einfach blindwütig irgend eine GraKa kaufen sondern vorher dafür Sorge tragen, dass sie für ihr Geld auch einen Gegenwert bekommen - muss was mit Intelligenz und/oder Reife zu tun haben 

Kleine Formel dazu:
Die Wahrscheinlichkeit einen "Fanboy"-Post zu schreiben ist umgekehrt proportional zu den oben angesprochenen Tugenden


----------



## Azrael_SEt (12. April 2010)

Wollt mich auch hier noch verabschieden.

Aufgrund des mangelnden Verständnisses und der fehlenden Motivation der PCGH-Redaktion habe ich mich dazu entschlossen (schon vor einiger Zeit), mich von der PCGH-Seite/Forum fern zu halten.
Außerdem werde ich (wieder) für guru3d.com falten.

Der Auslöser für diese Entscheidung sind die extrem vielen Rechtschreibfehler der Redaktion in ihren Artikeln und die fehlende Motivation etwas dagegen zu unternehmen. Geschweige denn die Hilfe der Community anzunehmen und die gefundenen Fehler zu korrigieren.
Es wurden Konsequenzen und Besserung versprochen, aber statt dessen hat sich seit nun mehr 3 Monaten nichts getan und es ist eher noch schlimmer geworden.

Also, man sieht sich (vlt. im Hardware Luxx Forum). Tschau


----------



## Fate T.H (12. April 2010)

Boar nervt es, jetzt kann ich wieder Bestellen da Hermes die Karte hat echt zurückgehen lassen.
Habe vorhin eine Bestätigung von Alternate erhalten vobei der Laden auch gestorben ist
für mich überlasse doch nicht deren Lagerarbeiter die Wahl des Versanddienstes.


@Bumblebee

Wie es gibt Leute die blindlinks eine Karte kaufen ?


----------



## Henninges (12. April 2010)

Azrael_SEt schrieb:


> Wollt mich auch hier noch verabschieden...Der Auslöser für diese Entscheidung sind die extrem vielen Rechtschreibfehler der Redaktion in ihren Artikeln und die fehlende Motivation etwas dagegen zu unternehmen...


 
echt ? das ist ein grund einem forum und einem team den rücken zu kehren ?


----------



## nfsgame (12. April 2010)

Naja, ich seh das nichta ls Grund für sowas, wünsche dir aber trotzdem viel Spaß/Glück auf deinen kommenden wegen .


----------



## Fate T.H (12. April 2010)

Naja irgendwo hat er ja schon recht.

Die Artikel sind teilweise katastrophal, besserung nicht wirklich in sicht, Folden tun sie auch nicht wirklich
mehr obwohl sie eigentlich mit guten Beispiel voran gehen sollten.

Gedacht hab ich mir sowas auch schonmal aber wegen andere Gründe.


@Henninges

Ich denke ihn stört mehr den zweiten Abschnitt den du nicht zitiert hast.


----------



## Henninges (12. April 2010)

*whatever*

ne mal im ernst, wenn ich einem forum fernbleiben würde weil mir da zuviele rechtschreibfehler unterkommen...ich weiss nicht ob das unbedingt ein grund ist...anmahnen, das redakteure ordentlich schreiben sollen, sollte eigentlich nicht "zum alltag" gehören...meiner meinung nach hat pcgh aber an sich doch recht brauchbare schreiberlinge...

bei der folding geschichte gebe ich dir mehr als recht, mehr als von thilo ist da von pcgh seite wirklich nicht mehr zu sehen...

**auch ich prangere diesen zustand an!**


----------



## Bumblebee (12. April 2010)

Azrael_SEt schrieb:


> Wollt mich auch hier noch verabschieden.
> 
> Aufgrund .....
> Außerdem werde ich (wieder) für guru3d.com falten.


 
Ja nun, auch wenn ich deine Gründe nicht *total* nachvollziehen kann - so ganz unrecht hast du nicht
Ausserdem ist ja jeder (gottseidank) frei in seinen Entscheidungen

Ich wünsche dir jedenfalls von Herzen alles Gute für deinen weiteren Weg

Was die Redaktions-Beteiligung und -Unterstützung anbelangt; ich habe meine Meinung schon mehrfach (zuletzt in *[Teamorganisation]* kund getan

Und - btw. guru3d hat alle Hilfe nötig die sie kriegen können


----------



## Gast3737 (12. April 2010)

ganz schön heiss hier..ich würde meinem Team nie fern bleiben ausser ich habe kein Geld und kann mir die Falterei nicht leisten..

davon mal abgesehen freue ich mich schon auf den GPU3 realease. und diesmal kaufe ich wenn schon denn schon nach Faltleistung ein..da ja beim Gamen die Karten nur marginale Unterschiede haben, die man mit einem i7 920@4,0 ghz locker ausgleicht


----------



## Muschkote (12. April 2010)

Mal was anderes, kann es sein, dass bei der letzten Punkteabrechnung irgend etwas komisch ist? Zum einen extrem viele Punkte ohne das BigWus drin sind. Zum anderen hab ich 1888Punkte, die ich nicht gefaltet habe. 
Bei vielen anderen sind auch einiges mehr an Punkten gekommen, als es der Schnitt zulassen würde.
Oder ist da was im Busch?


----------



## Bumblebee (12. April 2010)

Muschkote schrieb:


> Mal was anderes, kann es sein, dass bei der letzten Punkteabrechnung irgend etwas komisch ist? Zum einen extrem viele Punkte ohne das BigWus drin sind. Zum anderen hab ich 1888Punkte, die ich nicht gefaltet habe.


 
Möglicherweise wieder mal eine Server-Bereinigung
Manchmal haben die da einen "Hickup" und Punkte gehen verloren
Bzw. eben nicht verloren sondern werden später dann noch gutgeschrieben
Auch andere Teams haben eine überdurchschnittliche Gutschrift erhalten


----------



## Stergi (12. April 2010)

das hört sich interessant an ^^ muss auch mal bei mir schaun
edit: schade ich hab keine bekommen ^^


----------



## michael7738 (12. April 2010)

Hab auch nichts bekommen, aber auch gar nichts.. Mein Laptop faltet seit Tagen an ner 905er WU, da ist selbst mein Nick bei EOC schon grau geworden.


----------



## Henninges (13. April 2010)

dramatisch : sowohl die gtx260 im zweitrechner als auch die gtx275 im hauptrechner "crunchen" an einer 660x wu...während der hauptrechner an der 450 punkte bringenden einheit lässige 9482ppd bei 41sec frametime schafft, dümpelt die 260er mit nur 6942ppd mit 56sec pro frame herum...


----------



## Bumblebee (13. April 2010)

Ja, die Differenzen *können* schon gross sein


----------



## klefreak (13. April 2010)

sagt mal, bekommt ihr auch gerade keine WU's ??

meine linux-vm mit angeschalteten advmethod bekommt seit der nacht keine WU's..

EDIT:

acuh ein Neustart der vm hilft derzeit nix..



Spoiler



###################################################
###############################################################################

                       Folding@Home Client Version 6.29

http://folding.stanford.edu

###############################################################################
###############################################################################

Launch directory: /home/klefreak/fah
Executable: /home/klefreak/fah/fah6
Arguments: -smp 4 -verbosity 9 -advmethods 

[08:59:15] - Ask before connecting: No
[08:59:15] - User name: klefreak_gletscherfloh (Team 70335)
[08:59:15] - User ID: -------------------------------------
[08:59:15] - Machine ID: 1
[08:59:15] 
[08:59:15] Loaded queue successfully.
[08:59:15] - Preparing to get new work unit...
[08:59:15] Cleaning up work directory
[08:59:15] - Autosending finished units... [April 13 08:59:15 UTC]
[08:59:15] Trying to send all finished work units
[08:59:15] + No unsent completed units remaining.
[08:59:15] - Autosend completed
[08:59:15] + Attempting to get work packet
[08:59:15] Passkey found
[08:59:15] - Will indicate memory of 800 MB
[08:59:15] - Connecting to assignment server
[08:59:15] Connecting to http://assign.stanford.edu:8080/
[08:59:31] Posted data.
[08:59:31] Initial: 0000; + No appropriate work server was available; will try again in a bit.
[08:59:31] + Couldn't get work instructions.
[08:59:31] - Attempt #1  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.
[09:07:21] + Attempting to get work packet
[09:07:21] Passkey found
[09:07:21] - Will indicate memory of 800 MB
[09:07:21] - Connecting to assignment server
[09:07:21] Connecting to http://assign.stanford.edu:8080/
[09:07:37] Posted data.
[09:07:37] Initial: 0000; + No appropriate work server was available; will try again in a bit.
[09:07:37] + Couldn't get work instructions.
[09:07:37] - Attempt #2  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.
[09:07:52] + Attempting to get work packet
[09:07:52] Passkey found
[09:07:52] - Will indicate memory of 800 MB
[09:07:52] - Connecting to assignment server
[09:07:52] Connecting to http://assign.stanford.edu:8080/
[09:08:08] Posted data.
[09:08:08] Initial: 0000; + No appropriate work server was available; will try again in a bit.
[09:08:08] + Couldn't get work instructions.
[09:08:08] - Attempt #3  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.
[09:08:29] + Attempting to get work packet
[09:08:29] Passkey found
[09:08:29] - Will indicate memory of 800 MB
[09:08:29] - Connecting to assignment server
[09:08:29] Connecting to http://assign.stanford.edu:8080/
...



EDIT 2:

mich wird wohl auch das hier betreffen..
http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=14195

EDIT 3: 

"wenn man den teufel beim namen nennt..."  habe gerade wieder eine WU bekommen


----------



## Gast3737 (13. April 2010)

is bei mir auch so..z. Zt. geht wohl nix..mal eben die GPU2 falten lasse..wenn GPU3 raus kommt hoffe ich das meine ATI um die 10k oder 15k macht..zusammen mit der CPU dann um die 25-30k das wäre ein feuchter Traum...


----------



## jets28 (13. April 2010)

gibts was neues für die ATi 5er reihe ? hab mir os ne karte mal gegönnt wollte die mal falten lassen ich eh am rechner bin


----------



## Bumblebee (13. April 2010)

Nein, jets28, das Warten hat leider noch kein Ende
Aber lange *kann* es nimmer dauern ....


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (13. April 2010)

Mein SMP hatte gestern auch Probleme, eine WU zu bekommen. Nach ein paar Versuchen hat es aber geklappt.
Davor ist das Starten des Cores aber immer fehlgeschlagen, weil ich mal wieder eine A1 hatte, die erst gelöscht werden musste (A1 laufen bei mir irgendwie nicht).


----------



## jets28 (13. April 2010)

bei mir aber auch so der cpu client bekommt jetzt nichts neues mehr


----------



## mattinator (13. April 2010)

Henninges schrieb:


> dramatisch : sowohl die gtx260 im zweitrechner als auch die gtx275 im hauptrechner "crunchen" an einer 660x wu...während der hauptrechner an der 450 punkte bringenden einheit lässige 9482ppd bei 41sec frametime schafft, dümpelt die 260er mit nur 6942ppd mit 56sec pro frame herum...



Komisch, die 660x bringen auf meinen GTX275 die meisten PPD (9.969,2 - 10.508,1), also zwischen 39 - 27 s / Frame.


----------



## Henninges (13. April 2010)

oc'ed ?


----------



## The Master of MORARE (13. April 2010)

Laut seinem Profil hat er ja die "Lightnings"... Trotzdem muss das aber arg viel OC sein O.o.


----------



## russiaONice (13. April 2010)

Bekomme auch den ganzen Tag ueber keine WUs rein.... was zu folge hatte, das sich der Rechner nach 3h einfach so schlafen gelegt hat, weil er nichts zu tun hatte....ausser die GraKa...was ihn wohl nicht weiter gestoert hat :/

10h hab ich somit mal wieder verloren. son scheiss, ey!


----------



## mattinator (13. April 2010)

Henninges schrieb:


> oc'ed ?



Jup, GPU/RAM/Shader: 742/1250/1600 (Sensoren: 740.6/1242.0/1584.0).



The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Laut seinem Profil hat er ja die  "Lightnings"... Trotzdem muss das aber arg viel OC sein O.o.



Sind schon coole Karten (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes) und (hoffentlich noch recht lange) in der Woche 18 sowie Fr. bis So. ca. 24h / Tag stabil.
Wenn der GPU3-Client rauskommt, werden die HD 58xx mich dann wohl erstmal abhängen.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (13. April 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> [...] in der Woche 18 sowie Fr. bis So. ca. 24h / Tag stabil.[...]


Das klingt ja wie ein Aushängeschild mit Ladenöffnungszeiten  .
18 von 24 Stunden stabil, oder nur 18 Stunden pro Tag an und 100% stabil von MO bis FR?


----------



## mattinator (13. April 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Das klingt ja wie ein Aushängeschild mit Ladenöffnungszeiten  .
> 18 von 24 Stunden stabil, oder nur 18 Stunden pro Tag an und 100% stabil von MO bis FR?



In der Woche läuft der Rechner nicht durch, nur am Wochenende. Wenn er aus ist, ist er natürlich 100% stabil, keine Abstürze.


----------



## nfsgame (13. April 2010)

Ich bin zurück  . Der Rechner lebt und ist (wenn ich den 140er in der Front der als einziger noch rumröhrt austausche) unhörbar . Jetzt höre ich sogar das das Board leichtes Spulenfiepen von sich gibt .

Edit: Bilder mit optimierungsfähiger Optik .


----------



## Stergi (13. April 2010)

das spulenfiepen ist schreklich, nich wahr? ^^


----------



## nfsgame (13. April 2010)

Ja, vorher wurde es übertönt , aber ich denk mal mit geschlossenem Case unterm Schreibtisch hört man auch das nicht merh .


----------



## RESEYER (13. April 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Edit: Bilder mit optimierungsfähiger Optik .



Heiheiei - das kanns'te wohl meinen - vor allem an dem Kabelsalat könnte man eventuell das eine oder andere Kabelbinderchen d'ranmachen - muss man aber nicht...


----------



## Stergi (13. April 2010)

für das nicht gedrehte hochkanntbild schick ich dir ne rechnung von meinem nackenspezialisten, für das zweite von meinem augenarzt xD

geht aber die optik


----------



## nfsgame (13. April 2010)

Muss ich eh noch machen. Sind Bilder vom Funktionstest. Da fehlt auch noch die Soundkarte .

Achso: Was für nen leisen 140er Lüfter mit gutem Luftdurchsat könnt ihr mir empfehlen? Sollte nicht lauter sein als die Naxonia @5V am Radi .


----------



## Henninges (13. April 2010)

ich hätte hier noch einen 140er xigmatek...orange lüfterblätter von weissen led's angestrahlt...relativ leise...


----------



## Empirelord (13. April 2010)

@nfs:Ich beneide dich!(Ich rate dir an, dein Kabelmanagement zu überdenken.)

So, kleine Ankündigung, auch wenns wahrscheinlich keinen interressiert, aber ich werde jetzt  nur noch mit der CPU falten (ca 500ppd weniger, bei 150Watt weniger!!!). Stattdessen läuft die Karte für Ati optimiertere Projekte, die keine (vernachlässigbar wenig) CPU Last fressen. Im Moment ist das Collatz Conjecture.(Noch keine Ahnung was das ist.)


----------



## Stergi (13. April 2010)

also das ist bei ATI verständlich dass man da keine Protaine faltet


----------



## Gast3737 (13. April 2010)

@Empirelord bei mir ist es umgekehrt..CPU+GPU machen zusammen ~9700 ppd@ca. 400w(ganzer PC), nur die CPU macht ~15.000 ppd@ca. 220w(ganzer PC)...i7 rulz


----------



## Empirelord (13. April 2010)

Das muss GPU3 eigentlich ändern, da dass ja kein Zustand sein kann/Stanford weniger projekte durchkriegt.


----------



## Stergi (13. April 2010)

da hast du vollkommen recht


----------



## JeansOn (13. April 2010)

Empirelord schrieb:


> ...
> Stattdessen läuft die Karte für Ati optimiertere Projekte, die keine (vernachlässigbar wenig) CPU Last fressen. Im Moment ist das Collatz Conjecture.(Noch keine Ahnung was das ist.)


 
Collatz-Problem ? Wikipedia

Wer Chemie kann, kann doch sicher auch rechnen ...


----------



## mattinator (13. April 2010)

Stergi schrieb:


> für das nicht gedrehte hochkanntbild schick ich dir ne rechnung von meinem nackenspezialisten



Wollte ich auch schon schreiben, aber jetzt weiß ich, warum ich mit dem Firefox browse (s. Bilder).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (13. April 2010)

Pivot FTW . Da ich gerade am Netbook bin drehe ich das doch mal .
Sieht schon lustig aus.


----------



## Stergi (13. April 2010)

hm beeinflusst das nicht die kühlleistung dass die pumpe auf dem Radiator steht? ^^

hast dafür ein Addon, matti?


----------



## nfsgame (13. April 2010)

Kann ich nicht ausprobieren, hab keinen anderen Platz um die Pumpe unterzubringen . 

Mein nächstes Gehäuse wird nen LianLi A70 mit Wakü-Deckel .


----------



## Fate T.H (13. April 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Mein nächstes Gehäuse wird *nen LianLi A70* mit Wakü-Deckel .



Tzz auch noch nachmachen wollen was ?  Besitzer eines A70B


----------



## nfsgame (13. April 2010)

Ich wusste gar nciht das du das auch hast . Ich hab mir gerade Testberichte von Wakü-Gehäusen in alten PCGHX-Prints durchgelesen .

Achso: Wie kann ich den Client dazu bringen nicht immer dasselbe Projekt herunterzuladen was nen anderer schon hat? Hab schon dreimal komplett gelöscht und trotzdem bekomm ich dasselbe nochmal .


----------



## The Master of MORARE (13. April 2010)

Hm... Vielleicht versetzt starten?


----------



## nfsgame (13. April 2010)

Habs schonwieder. War die gleiche Machine-ID , ich bin iwie durchn Wind zur Zeit . Ich hoffe das es morgen nicht so ist, da schreib ich Englischprüfung .


----------



## Fate T.H (13. April 2010)

Doch doch hab ich bin damals von nem V2010B auf das A70B gewechselt da man
dort halt im Deckel leicht nen Quad-Radi unterbringen kann. Errinert mich irgendwie
an das gute alte CS-601 nur das zeitlose Design ist schöner am A70 xD


----------



## mattinator (13. April 2010)

Stergi schrieb:


> hast dafür ein Addon, matti?



Jup, habe gerade noch mal nachgesehen: Image Zoom - Help . Hatte mir schon sowas gedacht, da ich die meisten Addons schon fast seit der Installation des Firefox drin habe, fällt mir das gar nicht mehr auf.



nfsgame schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das  es morgen nicht so ist, da schreib ich Englischprüfung .



Wünsch Dir die erforderliche Ruhe und viel Erfolg.


----------



## nfsgame (13. April 2010)

Danke .


----------



## mattinator (13. April 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Danke .



Dann mach mal heute nicht zu lange, so einen Termin sollte man ausgeruht angehen.


----------



## T0M@0 (14. April 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht ausprobieren, hab keinen anderen Platz um die Pumpe unterzubringen .
> 
> Mein nächstes Gehäuse wird nen LianLi A70 mit Wakü-Deckel .



also ich seh da genügend plätze für die pumpe


----------



## The Master of MORARE (14. April 2010)

Platz ist ja echt da, TOM@O hat Recht . Kannst du die nicht "senkrecht" an irgend eine Wand (in LW-Einschübe?) basteln. Vielleicht mit diesem Zeug von welchem mir der Name nicht mehr einfällt: 2 "Seiten" zum Kleben, auf der einen sind Widerhaken und auf der anderen Seite ganz kleine "Laschen".
...
..
.
Juhuuu Wikipedia weist mich mit Link im Artikel Widerhaken darauf hin, dass ich Klettband meine .


----------



## T0M@0 (14. April 2010)

also ich würde die entweder in den Festplattenkäfigen verschrauben (klettband scheint mir zu unsicher) oder hinter dem NT unter dem Deckel oder oder oder


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (14. April 2010)

Empirelord schrieb:


> Stattdessen läuft die Karte für Ati optimiertere Projekte, die keine (vernachlässigbar wenig) CPU Last fressen. Im Moment ist das Collatz Conjecture.(Noch keine Ahnung was das ist.)


Mit der Lösung von mathematischen Problemen kann man höchstens die Neugier von ein paar Freaks stillen. Krankheiten heilen kann man damit nicht. Wenn ein Distributed-Computing-Projekt keinen Nutzen für die Menschheit bringt, kann man es auch lassen. Dann schluckt die Grafikkarte weniger Strom.


----------



## T0M@0 (14. April 2010)

ist doch jedem selbst überlassen, für was er seine Stromrechnung bezahlt... auch mathematische Probleme können die Menschheit weiter bringen...

ich denke das wurde schon genug diskutiert...


----------



## Empirelord (14. April 2010)

Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Mit der Lösung von mathematischen Problemen kann man höchstens die Neugier von ein paar Freaks stillen. Krankheiten heilen kann man damit nicht. Wenn ein Distributed-Computing-Projekt keinen Nutzen für die Menschheit bringt, kann man es auch lassen. Dann schluckt die Grafikkarte weniger Strom.


Ich weiß ich finde es auch nicht schön, aber sehe es einfach als eine Form des Protestes gegen schlechte Ati-Clients, fiese WUs und ungerechte Punktevergabe. Mir geht es ja nicht um die Stromrechnung, sonst würde ich meine Karte nicht solche Dinge rechnen lassen.


----------



## nfsgame (14. April 2010)

Gestern Abend hab ich mit dem Q6700 noch die 7000ppd-Marke geknackt . Bin gerade noch nen bisschen am OC'n .


----------



## Schmicki (14. April 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Gestern Abend hab ich mit dem Q6700 noch die 7000ppd-Marke geknackt . Bin gerade noch nen bisschen am OC'n .



Darf man fragen, bei welchem Takt du angekommen bist? Wie sind die Temps? 
Ich mache im Moment auch meine ersten OC-Versuche mit dem i7 920. Aber nur ganz vorsichtig *angsthab*. Bin jetzt bei 3,2 GHz. Damit knackt man mit einer A3-WU die 13000 PPD .


----------



## Empirelord (14. April 2010)

Exakt das meine ich mit unfairer Punktevergabe, für 13kppd bräuchte man 4 4890.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (14. April 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Gestern Abend hab ich mit dem Q6700 noch die 7000ppd-Marke geknackt . Bin gerade noch nen bisschen am OC'n .


Ich such schon mal die Eispacks für den Fall, dass du ihm die 1,5V zumutest  

Edit: So ein Mist. Meine geliebten KakaoStats sind offline -.-' und können nichteinmal eine gescheite Fehlermeldung ausgeben .


> I'm sorry. KakaStats is broken. No prevision for a fix.


----------



## AMD_Killer (14. April 2010)

Ich glaub bei 1,5 V braucht er schon ne reanimation.


----------



## Bumblebee (14. April 2010)

AMD_Killer schrieb:


> Ich glaub bei 1,5 V braucht er schon ne reanimation.


 
Nein, eine VID von 1.5 V ist das Maximum was Intel "empfielt"

Das sollte nfs aber unterschreiten - meiner (bei 3000) braucht maximal 1.368


----------



## The Master of MORARE (14. April 2010)

AMD_Killer schrieb:


> Ich glaub bei 1,5 V braucht er schon ne reanimation.



Ich hab NFS schon durch die Leitung wegen der 1,45V würgen gewollt .

Hier mal eine "Expertenmeinung"


----------



## lordraphael (14. April 2010)

Hallo

Dachte ich schnei hier mal wieder rein 
Wollte fragen ob von euch schon jemand genauere angaben bzw Gerüchte hat wann denn der neue gpu client endlich kommt? 
Bzw ob dieser dann endlich mal ordentliche leistungs aus den amd gpus rausholt?

vielen dank schon mal


----------



## nfsgame (14. April 2010)

AMD_Killer schrieb:


> Ich glaub bei 1,5 V braucht er schon ne reanimation.


Nö, der lief auch schon mit 1,5V , war aber eher nen Versehen und ich hab mich gewundert warum der so warm wird . Mit Wakü kann man dem die 1,5V zumuten, mehr aber nie für den "Alltagsbetrieb".

Ich pack mal nen Screen von HFM.NET mit CoreTemp in den Anhang. CPU-Spannung ist auf 1,475V.


----------



## T0M@0 (14. April 2010)

ist aber nicht sonderlich kühl  und warum hat man so viele GPU-Clients?


----------



## The Master of MORARE (14. April 2010)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> ist aber nicht sonderlich kühl  und warum hat man so viele GPU-Clients?


Weil NFS und mir Abends als auch mal zwischendurch das Inet gekappt wird !


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (14. April 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Weil NFS und mir Abends als auch mal zwischendurch das Inet gekappt wird !



und wie helfen da 10tausend clients?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (14. April 2010)

wenn einer durch ist, wird der nächste eingeschaltet?!

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## The Master of MORARE (14. April 2010)

roger that.


----------



## Argead (14. April 2010)

lordraphael schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Dachte ich schnei hier mal wieder rein
> Wollte fragen ob von euch schon jemand genauere angaben bzw Gerüchte hat wann denn der neue gpu client endlich kommt?
> ...




Tja ein Erscheinungsdatum weiß keiner, aber allzu lange kann es ja nicht mehr dauern. 
Es gibt aber bestimmt auch ne Meldung auf der Main, wenn gpu3 rauskommt.

@NFS Die NB Blacksilent 140er sind leise, der BQuiet aber wahrscheinlich auch, die klackern auch ned


----------



## Fate T.H (14. April 2010)

Empirelord schrieb:


> Ich weiß ich finde es auch nicht schön, aber sehe es einfach als eine Form des Protestes gegen schlechte Ati-Clients, fiese WUs und ungerechte Punktevergabe.



Dazu solltest du dich erstmal schlau machen warum und weshalb es so gewichtet ist
das x86 CPU´s am meisten kriegen, GPU in der mitte und CELL CPU´s am wenigsten.


----------



## nfsgame (15. April 2010)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> ist aber nicht sonderlich kühl  und warum hat man so viele GPU-Clients?


Weißt du in welchen Teperaturbereichen ich mit Lukü bei der Spannung schon gewesen wäre!? Da ist das die reinste Antarktis .

Die andere Frage wurde ja schon beantwortet .


----------



## T0M@0 (15. April 2010)

AMD und Intel kann man hier wohl nicht vergleichen, aber mein Phenom2 X4 955 @3,7Ghz wir bei einer Spannung von 1,43V (normal 1,35) mit LuKü (Großglockner) nicht wärmer als 48°C...


----------



## nfsgame (15. April 2010)

da haben wir schon was (): Der Q6700 ist nen Kentsfield (65nm), deiner ist in 45nm. Aber wqie du schon sagtest kann man das ja nicht vergelichen.


----------



## Bumblebee (15. April 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> da haben wir schon was (): Der Q6700 ist nen Kentsfield (65nm), deiner ist in 45nm. Aber wie du schon sagtest kann man das ja nicht vergleichen.


 
Stimmt auffallend - kann man(n) schlecht vergleichen

btw. mein Phenom2 X4 955 kommt bei Vollauslastung (aka. "falten" ) auf rund 47° (Noctua NH-U12P SE2) bzw. 41° (WaKü)
... nein, sorry, *kam* - nicht kommt 
Das Board (Asus M3N-HT Deluxe) ging zurück an Lieferanten/RMA/Ersatz


----------



## nfsgame (15. April 2010)

Ich glaub der kleine wollte mal nen i7 werden wenn er groß ist  .


----------



## The Master of MORARE (15. April 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ich glaub der kleine wollte mal nen i7 werden wenn er groß ist  .


Medium-Rare bitte .


----------



## nfsgame (15. April 2010)

Ich Toaste wenigstens nicht, ich Dünste  .


----------



## Henninges (15. April 2010)

3.6 gig ? mein lieber mann...


----------



## nichtraucher91 (15. April 2010)

puuuh Stromrechnung wurde grade geöffnet ..........
Gibt ne Gutschrift im einstelligen Eurobereich  dann kann das Falten munter weiter gehen  


@Henninges
Gratulation zu diesem besonderen Post 


lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## Henninges (15. April 2010)

danke! 

hast du noch den externen brenner den du mal loswerden wolltest ?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (15. April 2010)

jup in meinem V-Thread in meiner Signatur 


lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## T0M@0 (15. April 2010)

mein SMP2 bekommt keine WU ;(


----------



## mattinator (15. April 2010)

Meiner hat ca. 18:30 Uhr 'ne neue 6012 bekommen. Bei mir war das heute früh genauso wie bei Dir. Habe den Client beendet und gleich wieder neu gestartet, dann hat er gleich eine bekommen. Kann auch Zufall gewesen sein, aber das hatte ich schon mehrfach so.


----------



## T0M@0 (15. April 2010)

nach dem 3. start hats nun hingehauen... sehr komisch


----------



## mattinator (15. April 2010)

Vllt. rotiert der Client bei jedem Neustart den Workserver.


----------



## Bumblebee (15. April 2010)

Meiner (SMP2) brauchte jetzt auch gerade 8 Anläufe um was Neues zu bekommen - 11 Minuten "faltlos"-nicht weiter tragisch ..


----------



## JeansOn (15. April 2010)

Kann mich die ganze Woche schon anstrengen wie ich will. Bekomme nur kleinste WU-Wunder :E

Mein Kontostand erhöht sich dabei ständig. Habe wie schon andernorts erwähnt, viele Inaktive vor mir dümpeln. Ich stelle aber fest, daß ich von mehr Leuten überholt werde als ... *schäm*

Gut fürs Team *freu*


----------



## mattinator (15. April 2010)

Was mein Ihr, lohnt sich bei meinem Sys (s. Signatur) diese Kombination als neue Folding-Platform:

AMD Phenom II X6 1090T Black Edition, 6x 3.20GHz, boxed (HDT90ZFBGRBOX) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland (erste Preise: KCN-Computer Hardware Online Shop - AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition BOX (HDZ955FBGIBOX))
MSI NF980-G65, nForce 980a SLI (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## The Master of MORARE (15. April 2010)

Du bist echt gut . Dein Sys ist doch noch recht gut in Schuss... auch was die Faltleistung angeht.
Hatte zum Schuljahresende/Geburtstag in etwa das gleiche Vorhaben, nur wäre meine Absprungposition "Netburst" !
Das Wert/Anschaffungskostenverhältnis (dein Vorhaben betreffend) ist irgendwie nicht sonderlich einladend.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (16. April 2010)

Ich habe Connections, über die ich billiger an HW kommen kann. Ich habe gerade eine Anfrage für eine HD 5870 und ein neues NT gestellt. Mit dem NT könnte ich HD 5870 und 9800 GTX+ parallel falten lassen und die CPU trotzdem übertakten.


----------



## mattinator (16. April 2010)

@The  Master of MORARE
Hast schon Recht, aber irgendwie reizen die neuen Möglichkeiten schon. Man muss es ja nicht übertreiben.


----------



## russiaONice (16. April 2010)

Mir ist noch nie aufgefallen, das die WUs nach dem Rechnen so lange gesendet werden! :O erklaert meine mickrige Punktezahl :/ 
(PC ca 5-8min nach ETA runter fahren lassen ... bei anscheinend ca 7min Sendezeit reichlich knapp...  und natuerlich dem Bonusverlust, wenn das Ding mal ein par Stunden aus ist ohne vorher fertig gerechnet zu haben). Wird Zeit, das der das Zimmer wechselt^^

@mattinator
Bringts der "AMD Phenom II X6 1090T Black Edition" denn was Faltleistung angeht? Dachte die i7 sind da so gut!? Auch wenn der 980 natuerlich "ein bischen" teurer ist... . Andererseits bekommt man fuer den X6 1,5xden i920


----------



## Gast3737 (16. April 2010)

@mattinator ja das ginge schon aber: der Preis ist hier das todschlagargument. von der Leistung her weiss ich nicht wie der neue 6 Kerner so ist. Eine Kombination mit na GPU die auf dem GPU3 gut gehen wird würde ich wählen..ähnlich mache ich das auch mein UD7 wird die Basis für einen i7 sechs Kerner(vielleicht der 980?)..dazu gesellt sich dann eine GPU die mit dem neuen Client so richtig abgeht..hoffe mal das es ATI ist so brauche ich mir nicht so schnell ne neue GPU kaufen..


----------



## Bumblebee (16. April 2010)

Ihr wollt die absolute "Falterdampframme"??

Ok - nehmt ein GIGABYTE X58A-UD9 Motherboard, bestückt es mit einem Core i7 980 und in jeden der 7 Grafikslot eine GTX480 (mit GPU3) - *dann* wisst ihr was falten heisst

Einverstanden, das Kernkraftwerk in eurer Nachbarschaft stört etwas die Idylle - aber es geht eben nie ohne Opfer zu bringen 
Dafür wird euch die Gemeinde Abgaben zahlen weil sie euch direkt als Lieferanten an das Fernwärmenetz connecten können


----------



## nfsgame (16. April 2010)

Alter falter! Nicht schlecht .
Wie teuer soll das Teil sein ?


----------



## T0M@0 (16. April 2010)

ich würde mal schätzen 270€ oder so... aber das teuerste wären die 7 Grafikkarten + Wasserkühlung, LuKü würde das nicht packen...


----------



## Henninges (16. April 2010)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> ...LuKü würde das nicht packen...


 
und es würde ja auch nicht passen...


----------



## nfsgame (16. April 2010)

Da kommt nen Mora an seine Grenzen .


----------



## Henninges (16. April 2010)

ich denke auch...mal ehrlich...ich hab das mal spasseshalber durchgerechnet...

7 x gtx480 ca. 3360,-
1 x evga x58 sli 4-way ca. 370,-
1 x i7-980 ca. 1249,-
6 x 2gb 1800er ocz ca. 464,-

das problem wäre aber die stromversorgung...eine 480er benötigt gute 42 ampere auf der 12v leitung...das "stärkste" netzteil was ich schnell gefunden habe wäre dqas von tagan mit 1300w...das bringt aber auf alle sechs 12v leitungen max. 92 ampere...

wie willst du so einen monsterfalter "füttern" ?


----------



## nfsgame (16. April 2010)

Da würde mir nur die "Holzhammermethode" einfallen. Mehrere der Netzteile einsetzen und gemeinsam starten lassen.


----------



## T0M@0 (16. April 2010)

Henninges schrieb:


> und es würde ja auch nicht passen...



gibt doch so PCIe Riser, die den Port "verlängern" das Gehäuse wäre dann von oben bis unten mit Grakas voll xD


----------



## Henninges (16. April 2010)

gut, dann kommen da meinetwegen nach 2x1300w von tagan dazu, ca. 400,-

macht dann zusammen 5843,- 

mal angenommen eine 480er reisst 14000 ppd würden das mal eben 98000ppd sein, plus den, keine ahnung, 30000 für die 980er cpu...ergibt eine faltleistung von guten 128000ppd...den stromverbrauch mag ich nicht ausrechnen...bei gut 300w für eine karte...mal sieben, 2100w für die karten alleine...ne...das wird mir zuviel... 

@ tomao : da musst du wieder ein spezielles servergehäuse nehmen...kost wieder extra, aber da passen sicher auch zwei netzteile rein...wollen wir mal nicht so kleinlich sein...yeong yang hat da so schöne cubes im angebot...


----------



## T0M@0 (16. April 2010)

naja, als modder kann man sich das auch bauen... spart ein paar € xD

aber das mit den 42Ampere stimmt wohl nicht, gab da diesbezüglich letztens eine news... weniger geht auch...


----------



## Henninges (16. April 2010)

zitat von der evga seite :

_Requirements
Minimum of a 600 Watt power supply.
(Minimum recommended power supply with +12 Volt current rating of 42 Amps.) 
 An available 6-pin PCI-E power connector and an available 8 pin PCI-E power connector_


----------



## T0M@0 (16. April 2010)

ja das sagen die doch nur um sich abzusichern xD

hab hier in der firma irgendwo mal ein NT mit 5000 watt gesehen, das sollte reichen


----------



## The Master of MORARE (16. April 2010)

Der Unterhalt wär ja mal Suizid²!


----------



## Bumblebee (16. April 2010)

Und denkt daran - das PS braucht *2* (in Worten ZWEI) 8-Pin-ATX-Zusatzstecker


----------



## Henninges (16. April 2010)

kommt es dann da noch drauf an, ich denke bei einer richtig klassen komplettgeschichte liegen wir bei rund 7500-8000 euro...sponsoren gesucht...

edit : gratz zum 2.5k post bee...


----------



## nfsgame (16. April 2010)

Glückwunsch Bumblebee .

Zum Netzteilthema (um die Utopie mal fortzusetzen ): Ich hab auf der Cebit am Enermax-Stand nen Servernetzteil gesehen, was 2800W oder so leisten soll.


----------



## Henninges (16. April 2010)

ich denke das würde reichen...


----------



## Gast3737 (16. April 2010)

au mann morgen geht es los..ud7 einbauen und hoffentlich läuft der PC dann noch besser(weniger Vcore bei 4,0 ghz)


----------



## JeansOn (16. April 2010)

7 Grafikslots = 7 Karten. 
Nicht zu fassen, daß es heute das noch gibt. 
Ist ja wie: "versprochen und gehalten".


----------



## RESEYER (16. April 2010)

Jipiie...! Ich hab's in die Top 100 geschafft! 

Komm' ich etz in Fernsehn...?


----------



## T0M@0 (17. April 2010)

Glückwunsch 

aber mich bitte nicht überholen, möchte die Top 20 noch erreichen (in einem Jahr oder so xD)


----------



## The Master of MORARE (17. April 2010)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> au mann morgen geht es los..ud*7* einbauen und hoffentlich läuft der PC dann noch besser(weniger Vcore bei 4,0 ghz)


OMG bin ich froh mich verlesen zu haben .
Hatte glatt die 7 mit der 9 verwechselt und wäre soeben beinahe vom Stuhl gefallen .


----------



## RESEYER (17. April 2010)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Glückwunsch
> 
> aber mich bitte nicht überholen, möchte die Top 20 noch erreichen (in einem Jahr oder so xD)



 ...nee, schau doch mal auf meinen 24-Stunden durchschnitt. Das schaffe ich nicht. Zumal mir seit heute der GPU2 Client weggefallen ist, weil ich 'ne GTX470 eingebaut habe - aber wenn die demnächst das folden lernt... 

Aber danke für den Glückwunsch!


----------



## nfsgame (17. April 2010)

Glückwunsch.
Du wirst uns bestimmt Bericht erstatten wie die GTX470 abgeht wenn der Client draußen ist, nehm ich an ?


----------



## RESEYER (17. April 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Glückwunsch.
> Du wirst uns bestimmt Bericht erstatten wie die GTX470 abgeht wenn der Client draußen ist, nehm ich an ?



Klar doch - gern (wenn es dann mal irgendwann soweit ist).


----------



## Fate T.H (17. April 2010)

Stanford hat noch knappe 7 Monate zeit um den GPU3 zu releasen. ^^


----------



## Gast3737 (17. April 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> OMG bin ich froh mich verlesen zu haben .
> Hatte glatt die 7 mit der 9 verwechselt und wäre soeben beinahe vom Stuhl gefallen .


nö ud7 funzt..der Wakü einbau war sehr schwierig und nervig..cpuid


----------



## The Master of MORARE (17. April 2010)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Stanford hat noch knappe 7 Monate zeit um den GPU3 zu releasen. ^^


Werden denen sonst die Zuschüsse gestrichen O.o?


RuneDRS schrieb:


> nö ud7 funzt..der Wakü einbau war sehr schwierig und nervig..cpuid


Der nimmt das Wochenende zu ernst .


----------



## nfsgame (17. April 2010)

Mit Absicht untertaktet oder ist das EIST was noch aktiviert ist?


----------



## Fate T.H (17. April 2010)

Nein aber dann ist fast das Jahr 2010 vorbei und der der GPU3 sollte ja "early 2010" kommen.
Ich hoffe eher dann für Stanford das alle ATi-User aufhören würden zu falten wenn Stanford es nicht schafft. 


@nfsgame

Ist EIST erkennt man an der Spannung.


----------



## nfsgame (17. April 2010)

Ich hab keinen i7, also weiß ich nicht welche Spannung EIST anlegt. Man kann ja auch selber Undervolten .


----------



## Fate T.H (17. April 2010)

Stimmt ja sorry aber meinst nicht auch das man nur soweit undervoltet das es noch mindestens für @ Stock reicht ?
Bei allen anderem würd es zumindest kein sinn ergeben bei nem i7 xD



So meinet kann nun der GPU3 jetzt mal antanzen.
Karte ist nur leicht OC´ed auf Core 850MHz / RAM 1200MHz für alles andere war die zu teuer.
Das MoBo hat den Breitenkampf verloren. 31cm sind ein stolzes Maß für ne Karte. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (17. April 2010)

Kühler ist nen EK-Water Blocks? Sieht irgendwie danach aus. Mein GPU-Kühler von denen hat auch sone Knallorangene Verpackung.


----------



## Fate T.H (17. April 2010)

Jup ist beides von EK-Waterblocks wollte die Karte nicht dem Aquagratix anvertrauen der mir damals zwei HD4870 in den Himmel schickte.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (17. April 2010)

Was passiert bei Intel-Boards von MSI? QPI Sync Flood Error?


----------



## Fate T.H (17. April 2010)

Hä wie du meinen ?


----------



## nfsgame (17. April 2010)

Sein MSI erzeugt Bluescreens mit "HT Sync Flood Error" .


----------



## Fate T.H (17. April 2010)

Ach so. Naja meines ist zum glück pflegeleicht und macht was es soll.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (17. April 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Sein MSI erzeugt Bluescreens mit "HT Sync Flood Error" .


Kein Bluescreen, er startet einfach so neu, aber dabei kommt dasselbe raus. Dürfte am RAM liegen.


----------



## nfsgame (17. April 2010)

In meinem alten Rechner hatte ich nen MSI-Board für den Sockel AM2+, da ist die Spannungswandlung weggebrutzelt als ich mitm X2 6000+ gefaltet hatte .


----------



## Henninges (17. April 2010)

mein lieber mann...gut 140,- euro um der 5970 einen kühlen kopf zu bewahren...


----------



## Fate T.H (17. April 2010)

Nene das siehst du falsch Henninges das Kühlen ist nur ein nebeneffeckt.
Das waren 140€ um meine Ohren zu schonen vor Lüfterlärm da hab ich ja was extreme dagegen
außerdem fällt es nicht wirklich auf bei der Preisklasse der Karte. 
Core Idle @ 29-32 Grad , Core Last @ 40-55 Grad mit Furmark


----------



## nichtraucher91 (17. April 2010)

sacht mal wo nehmen eig einige von euch die Kohle für solche HW her?!? 
ich kann mir nicht mal einen ~300€ Faltserver leisten!

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## Fate T.H (17. April 2010)

Für andere kann ich zwar nicht sprechen aber ich bin z.B. 4-Schichtler was gut Geld bringt
und verkaufe meine alte Hardware weiter somit ist es nicht ganz so teuer wie man meinen würde.


----------



## Henninges (17. April 2010)

@subaru : ja !

bezogen auf die kosten der 5970er...


----------



## Gast3737 (17. April 2010)

räggg na rööög ..die ersten Faltbenches besagen..das System ist selbst mit Standart-setting fast genauso schnell wie mit dem alten Board übertaktet..woran liegt dass?


----------



## The Master of MORARE (17. April 2010)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> räggg na rööög ..die ersten Faltbenches besagen..das System ist selbst mit Standart-setting fast genauso schnell wie mit dem alten Board übertaktet..woran liegt dass?


An ner neuen Graka oder nem 980 von denen wir nichts wissen ?
Mehr infos bitte bezüglich der Clients und exakte Werte posten!


----------



## Gast3737 (17. April 2010)

ich glaube das war ein Fehlalarm..hemm..habe mich wohl zu früh gefreut...projekt 6014 isses


----------



## The Master of MORARE (17. April 2010)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> ich glaube das war ein Fehlalarm..hemm..habe mich wohl zu früh gefreut...projekt 6014 isses


Schade . Ich mag die nicht, die skalieren auf dem 5050e im Server absolut grottig!


----------



## nfsgame (17. April 2010)

6014 und 6023 mag ich, die gehen richtig ab. Der Rest geht so, bis auf P6013, da geht dei CPU in die Knie.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (17. April 2010)

ich hab mir grade was eingetreten... 6501... tpf ~50min bei 123p... -> ~40ppd ich hab leider nichts hier um es schneller los zu werden 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Bumblebee (17. April 2010)

Wenn du schon über den 6013er schimpfst dann möchte ich mal noch den 6011er erwähnen; das selbe - da schläft dir das Gesicht ein
Aber eben - die müssen auch gefaltet werden


----------



## trucker1963 (17. April 2010)

Schon jemand mal ne 6040er gehabt.Ist bei mir seit Gestern Früh bis Heute durchgekaut worden,hat so ca.32 Stunden gedauert aber wenigstens ca. 7000 Punkte gebracht.


----------



## nfsgame (17. April 2010)

Noch nicht, icch hoffe darauf  .


----------



## The Master of MORARE (17. April 2010)

trucker1963 schrieb:


> Schon jemand mal ne 6040er gehabt.Ist bei mir seit Gestern Früh bis Heute durchgekaut worden,hat so ca.32 Stunden gedauert aber wenigstens ca. 7000 Punkte gebracht.


6041er WU ! 
5 Tage
7 Stunden
47 Minuten
Das ist scheußlich. Ich muss glatt überlegen den 5050e hochzutakten .

So by the way weiß ich glaube ich nun warum sich BiTbUrGeR hier nicht mer blicken lässt! Der muss ganz böse WUs erwischt haben !

Denn in der Bitburger werbung heißt es ja schon :
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/fFl9vQ44Kno&hl=de_DE&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab6"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/fFl9vQ44Kno&hl=de_DE&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab6" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

Edit: Ich glaub die Youtubefunktion im Forum ist getoastet .
E²: Fixed .


----------



## Fate T.H (17. April 2010)

Ja Mädels gewöhnt euch dran den P6040 und P6041 sind eine vorstufe zu den BigAdv für den A3-Core. 
Ach so und die haben rausgefunden warum der A3 auf Linux langsamer ist es lag am verwendeten Compiler sollen
wohl demnächst die Core neu compiliert werden welche dann einen ordentlichen schub geben sollte laut Pande.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (17. April 2010)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Ja Mädels gewöhnt euch dran den P6040 und P6041 sind eine vorstufe zu den BigAdv für den A3-Core.
> Ach so und die haben rausgefunden warum der A3 auf Linux langsamer ist es lag am verwendeten Compiler sollen
> wohl demnächst die Core neu compiliert werden welche dann einen ordentlichen schub geben sollte laut Pande.


Ist es nicht immer das gleiche mit den Compilern ?
Aber "but in specific areas the improvements can be speed increases of up to 180% of the original speed." klingt irgendwie nach Fermiquote .


----------



## trucker1963 (17. April 2010)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Ja Mädels gewöhnt euch dran den P6040 und P6041 sind eine vorstufe zu den BigAdv für den A3-Core.
> Ach so und die haben rausgefunden warum der A3 auf Linux langsamer ist es lag am verwendeten Compiler sollen
> wohl demnächst die Core neu compiliert werden welche dann einen ordentlichen schub geben sollte laut Pande.



Wenn solche Dinger öfter kommen muß ich vielleicht doch noch übertakten,um eine WU unter einem Tag durchzukauen .
Wenn Linux wesentlich schneller werden sollte ,kann ich ja wieder meine VM anwerfen,unter WIN ist es aber kompfortabeler .


----------



## T0M@0 (18. April 2010)

http://xz.doesntexist.org:666/folding/index.php

baue gerade an einer angepassten clientübersicht fü mich


----------



## Gast3737 (18. April 2010)

ich hatte schon solch eine große Wu, gab dafür 10 k pt. fand ich ganz hübsch..die war dann auch in ca. 15 h durch..


----------



## Stergi (18. April 2010)

mensch des ist ******* will meine CPU übertakten aber mein Arbeitsspeicher ist an seiner grenze und kann man auch nimmer den speicherteiler runterstellen -.- scheiß standartspeicher der damals beim ersten PCGH-PC dabei war.... -.-


----------



## Bumblebee (18. April 2010)

Stergi schrieb:


> mensch des ist ******* will meine CPU übertakten aber mein Arbeitsspeicher ist an seiner Grenze und kann man auch nimmer den speicherteiler runterstellen -.- scheiß standartspeicher der damals beim ersten PCGH-PC dabei war.... -.-


 
Da fällt mir spontan ein..
- anderer Speicher
oder
- übertakten mit anderer Multi/FSB-Combo


----------



## Fate T.H (18. April 2010)

Multi/FSB-Combo wird wohl flach fallen wenn er jetzt schon nicht höher kann wegen Speicherteiler
der ja runter müsste für nen höheren FSB. Multi nach oben geht nur bei unlocked CPU soweit ich weiß.


----------



## Stergi (18. April 2010)

anderer speicher ist die einzige alternative problem ist das portmonai zurzeit ... Multi geht lerider nicht höher als 9 so ist der FSB das einzige was ich hochschrauben kann und das ändert ja aucgh den speichertakt... -.-


----------



## nfsgame (18. April 2010)

Ich musste aus 6GB RAM auch vier machen weil eins der Kits nicht mehr mitmachen wollte (ist nen 667er ).


----------



## Soldat0815 (18. April 2010)

jo ich komm mit meinem q9300 auch nicht über 3ghz weil ab da mein ram nicht mitmacht 
läuft mommentan statt mit 1333mhz mit 1600mhz @1,7volt 
mehr geht ums verrecken nicht


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (18. April 2010)

Ich bin am überlegen, ob ich neuen RAM kaufen soll, das könnte ein Problem lösen. Dieses Kit (oder 2 Stück davon) wäre ganz nett. Ich kann da vielleicht billiger dran kommen.


----------



## T0M@0 (18. April 2010)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> jo ich komm mit meinem q9300 auch nicht über 3ghz weil ab da mein ram nicht mitmacht
> läuft mommentan statt mit 1333mhz mit 1600mhz @1,7volt
> mehr geht ums verrecken nicht



da lob ich mir doch meinen Phenom BlackEdition mit offenem Multi


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (18. April 2010)

Der Phenom hat aber kein Hyperthreading.


----------



## Fate T.H (18. April 2010)

Stimmt das hat nur der Pentium 4.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (18. April 2010)

Der i7 hat auch SMT.
SMT = Hyperthreading! 2 Bezeichnungen für dieselbe Technologie.


----------



## Stergi (18. April 2010)

ich hab leider nur 800er Ram und der macht schon 830 kaum mit -.-


----------



## Fate T.H (18. April 2010)

@Jever

Dat weiß ich doch das das Kind nur ein anderen Namen hat deswegen auch der -> 
Nur spricht man im Falle des i7 meist eher vom SMT als HT bzw. HTT.


----------



## Soldat0815 (18. April 2010)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> da lob ich mir doch meinen Phenom BlackEdition mit offenem Multi


dafür bringt mein intel mehr ppds auch mit weniger takt 
mir reichts auch hab den quad auch nicht wegen f@h gekauft

7200ppds sind über 3mal mehr als meine 4850er


----------



## Empirelord (18. April 2010)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> 7200ppds sind über 3mal mehr als meine 4850er


schlimm genug!

ich bin wahrscheinlich der einzige bei dem das Mobo dichtmacht oder?
Naja, 419*7=2933 oder 419*2=838 da geht noch was XD


----------



## Gast3737 (18. April 2010)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> [..]
> 7200ppds sind über 3mal mehr als meine 4850er


bei weniger Stromverbrauch wohlgemerkt..


----------



## Soldat0815 (18. April 2010)

Empirelord schrieb:


> schlimm genug!
> 
> ich bin wahrscheinlich der einzige bei dem das Mobo dichtmacht oder?
> Naja, 419*7=2933 oder 419*2=838 da geht noch was XD



mmh kann nicht glauben das dein board da dicht macht ich schaff da mit meinem p35er schon mehr fsb wenn der ram nicht wäre

hab jetzt ein fsb von 420 erreicht also 3,15ghz 
hab herrausgefunden das das board bei ddr3 speicher gewisse teiler nicht mag dafür scheint aber jetzt doch mein board zu bocken

naja ich werde weiter testen


----------



## Gast3737 (19. April 2010)

das liegt im übrigen nicht am Board. die meisten q**** Quads haben so wie auch z. B. der e7200(dieser hatte z. B. bei ca. 390 - 410) eine FSB wall da kannste machen was du willst es geht halt nicht besser..


----------



## Soldat0815 (19. April 2010)

jo aber ich kann ab fsb 420 einstellen was ich will selbst mit fsb420-500 und bis 1,5volt cpu-spannung und +0,2volt nb und sb geht nix mehr, und noch mehr volt will ich den bauteilen nicht zumuten

eine fsb-wall kann man ja meist überschreiten bei mir geht es nicht egal was ich mach von daher denke ich das jetzt das board bremst

aber so ist es halt mit dem dual noch ohne probs fsb von 500 erreicht aber beim quad anscheinend nix über 420


----------



## Lee (19. April 2010)

Kann mir jemand ungefähr sagen, wie weit die Faltleistung mit dem SMP2 ansteigt, wenn ich von einem Phenom I auf 2,75 GHz auf einen Phenom II mit, je nachdem wie gut taktbar, etwa 3,2 GHz wechsle?


----------



## Soldat0815 (19. April 2010)

amd/ati ist doch sehr benachteiligt also wird die neue cpu nicht soviel mehr punkte geben


----------



## T0M@0 (19. April 2010)

Lee schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand ungefähr sagen, wie weit die Faltleistung mit dem SMP2 ansteigt, wenn ich von einem Phenom I auf 2,75 GHz auf einen Phenom II mit, je nachdem wie gut taktbar, etwa 3,2 GHz wechsle?



mein phenom 2 x4 @3,7Ghz macht so 7000ppd und aufwärts was macht denn dein phenom 1 so zurzeit?


----------



## Fate T.H (19. April 2010)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> amd/ati ist doch sehr benachteiligt also wird die neue cpu nicht soviel mehr punkte geben



Naja benachteiligt kann man nicht sagen denn das klingt nach absicht, welches man Stanford vorwerfen könnte
da sie für die Windows-Core´s einen Intel-Compiler nutzen aber den kann man neutral einstellen.
Es liegt eher daran das SSE eine Intel Domäne war und ist.


----------



## Lee (19. April 2010)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> mein phenom 2 x4 @3,7Ghz macht so 7000ppd und aufwärts was macht denn dein phenom 1 so zurzeit?


Mein Phenom I macht jetzt auf 2,75 GHz laut HFM.Net etwa 900 PPD, wenn ich die Bonuspunktberechnung ausschalte. Mit angeschaltener Bonuspunktberechnung sind es im durchschnitt 4300 ppd. Allerdings habe ich erst 6 WU´s abgeschlossen seit ich auf den SMP gewechselt bin, von daher kriege ich noch keine Boni.


----------



## T0M@0 (19. April 2010)

bei mir ist natürlich mit boni xD


----------



## Fate T.H (19. April 2010)

Man ist das ernüchternd sowas auch wenn es ansonst ne geile Karte ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (19. April 2010)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Man ist das ernüchternd sowas auch wenn es ansonst ne geile Karte ist.



Auch wenn ich dann der "Verlierer" sein werde, wünsche ich allen "ATI-lern" schnellstens den GPU3-Client ! Vllt. bringt der meinen Clients sogar auch noch einen kleinen Zuwachs.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (19. April 2010)

Bisher hatte ich vor, wenn ich die HD 5870 habe, die 9800 GTX+ auch noch im PC zu lassen, für F@H. Jetzt hat ein Freund von mir (Bleeze) Interesse an der Graka gemeldet. Der Nachteil wäre: Er faltet nicht so viel, die meiste Zeit läuft bei ihm WoW und der GPU-Client ist aus. -> Das PCGH-Team würde weniger Punkte kriegen. Seine derzeitige Graka könnte ich dann vielleicht haben, aber das ist nur eine 9600 GS o.ä, die reißt nicht so viel.


----------



## Fate T.H (19. April 2010)

Naja wegen den paar PPD weniger wird die Welt nicht untergehen und anders gesehen
macht die Karte dann den Job wieder wofür sie mal gebaut wurde. 
Siehe bei mir 5970 hätte ja auch ne GTX480 nehmen können die aber kein SGSSAA hat. tzz tzz


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (19. April 2010)

Die HD 5970 ist eine Investition für F@H, weil ja demnächst GPU3 kommen soll.

Vielleicht ereilt GPU3 dasselbe Schicksal wie Duke Nukem Forever .


----------



## The Master of MORARE (19. April 2010)

Dann hüpp ich aber im Quadrat, das kann ich Dir sagen!

Und: NEin, das soll kein Freudentanz werden --.--'.


----------



## mattinator (19. April 2010)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Siehe bei mir 5970 hätte ja auch ne GTX480 nehmen können die aber kein SGSSAA hat. tzz tzz



Nimmt man beim Spielen diese Unterschiede in der Bildqualität  (32xS + 4x TSSAA / 24x ED-SGSSAA, s. Geforce GTX 470 und GTX 480: Test der GF100-Generation mit SLI - Update: DX11-Techdemos von AMD - Geforce GTX 480, Geforce GTX 470, Test, Fermi, GF100, DirectX 11, SLI, Benchmarks) denn wirklich war ? Selbst bei den Screenshots sind die Unterschiede nur marginal, da wird man es in "bewegten Bildern" wohl kaum noch bemerken. I.d.R. hat man doch gar keine Zeit mehr, die schönen Texturen zu bewundern, es sei denn in Benchmarks.


----------



## Soldat0815 (19. April 2010)

Kann mir mal jemand erklären aus welchen grund es bei der cpu son bonusprogramm gibt und bei der gpu nicht weill wenn ich anschaue schafft meine 4850er über 2000ppd wärend mein q9300 ohne bonuspunkte 1200ppd schafft mit bonus sind über 7000ppd

also nur aufgrund des bonus macht es mehr sinn die cpu rechnen zu lassen wobei die graka mehr berechnen kann 
oder sind die reinen ppds keine genaue angabe was berechnungsaufwand angeht?

wenn ich so überlege hätte mein e6400 @3ghz mit bonus wahrscheinlich schon mehr ppds gemacht wie die meine 4850er

wenn ja, sollte man das eventuell mal in die gpu howto irgendwo deutlich sichtbar hinschreiben das es sich meist nicht lohnt eine ati karte rechnen zu lassen weil nen schneller dual oder quad mehr ppds schafft dank dem bonussystem 
und es sich auch nicht lohnt die ati graka neben der cpu falten zu lassen da sie dadurch sogar punkte kostet und nicht mehr ppds bringt wie in meinem fall ca. 1000-15000ppd


----------



## Fate T.H (19. April 2010)

@mattinator

Wie so immer ist es wohl eine glaubensfrage was besser ist vor allem da man es nur subjektive beurteilen kann.
Ich für meinen teil empfinde das SGSSAA als besser ggü. dem S bzw. CSAA von NV.
Den von dir verlinkten Test halte ich für nonsense denn das sind Settings die weit ab von spielbar liegen.


----------



## steffen0278 (20. April 2010)

Meine GTX285 macht ja fast mehr PPD als ne 5970. Dann wirds mal langsam Zeit für den GPU3. Will mir nen Phenom x6 irgendwann mal holen. Das P/L Verhältniss ist dann doch um einiges besser als bei Intel. 
Mein E6600@ 3,12 GHz macht mit SMP ca 1500 PPD. Hoffe mit dem Phenom wirds etwas mehr. 
Verfallen die Bonuspunkte, wenn man länger kein SMP anhat?


----------



## Bumblebee (20. April 2010)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Kann mir mal jemand erklären aus welchen grund es bei der cpu son bonusprogramm gibt und bei der gpu nicht weil wenn ich anschaue ... usw
> 
> also nur aufgrund des bonus macht es mehr sinn die cpu rechnen zu lassen wobei die graka mehr berechnen kann
> 
> ...


 
Also nun sollte ich, glaube ich, schon mal etwas klarstellen
Ja, ein Q9300 (mit SMP2 / Bonus) wird *momentan* sicherlich mehr Punkte bringen als eine ATI-GraKa
Nein, ein E6400 eher nicht, weil er zu langsam ist um (Bonusmässig) viel zu reissen
Denn der Bonus ist abhängig davon wie schnell die WU fertiggerechnet ist
Und darum *überhaupt* das Bonussystem; wer schnelle / leistungsfähige Systeme, möglichst gleich 24/7, zur Verfügung stellt soll dafür ein "Goodie" kriegen

Was nun die HowTo's anbelangt; die sind so gut und präzise wie möglich
Wer sich dort schlau macht und sich ausserdem hier im Forum "rumtreibt" der kriegt alle Info die er braucht
Aber - wie immer mit Computern - ist es eine Frage der HW-Kombination *ob *und *wie sehr* es sich lohnt; oder eben nicht, mit einer ATI zu falten
Ausserdem ändert sich ja demnächst sowieso alles wieder mit dem GPU3

Wer sich HW *nur zum Falten* kauft hat hier schon viele Post's gelesen die davon zeugen, dass momentan nur N_VIDIA-Karten Sinn machen, welche die besten sind (P/L) etc.

Und dann, *und vor allem* (fett,rot und unterstrichen)
Die Punkte sind ein angenehmer "Nebeneffekt" der Falterei; *lohnen* soll es sich für die "Zukunft" in der Krankheiten weniger schlimm, weniger häufig - was auch immer - sind

Alles chloor?? 

Ach übrigens - fast vergessen, tut mir natürlich leid, dass du bis 15'000 ppd verlierst....


----------



## steffen0278 (20. April 2010)

Eventuell sollte man mal ne Liste möglicher Faltserver erstellen. 
Viele neue Falter sind sich der Risiken (die von den Eltern ausgehen) sicherlich nicht bewußt. Ich und AM-Subaru haben es schon gemerkt. Den Stromverbrauch sollte man nicht aus den Augen verlieren. 
Die Liste könnte 2 Arten von Faltserver beinhalten:

Faltserver als PPD-Monster (mit ca Watt- und Stromkostenangabe)
Faltserver für 24/7 mit gutem PPD/Watt

Letzten Sommer habe ich ja auch intensiv mitgemacht, was ich aber dann, nach erhalt der Rechnung erstmal wieder auf Eis gelegt habe. In 3 Monaten ca 100€ nachzahlen durch 24/7. Jetzt mache ich nur noch im Leerlauf oder bei der wöchentlichen Virusscanns an. Oder halt, wenn er tagsüber manchmal doch anbleibt um den Anchluß nicht zu verlieren.
Vor allem sollte man sich einen höchstbetrag an Kosten setzen im Monat. 20-30€ für den Rechner habe ich mir gesetzt. Das kann man sehr gut mit einem Verbrauchsmessgerät nachvollziehen.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (20. April 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Nimmt man beim Spielen diese Unterschiede in der Bildqualität [...] denn wirklich war ?


Ja.



> I.d.R. hat man doch gar keine Zeit mehr, die schönen Texturen zu bewundern, es sei denn in Benchmarks.


In vielen Spielen gibt es immer mal wieder ruhige Szenen. Wenn man in Crysis eine gegnerische Basis gesäubert hat, kann man in Ruhe die Landschaft angucken. Aber auch beim aktiven Spielen merkt man die Bildqualität.


----------



## Fate T.H (20. April 2010)

Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Die HD 5970 ist eine Investition für F@H, weil ja demnächst GPU3 kommen soll.
> 
> Vielleicht ereilt GPU3 dasselbe Schicksal wie Duke Nukem Forever .



Naja sie war eher eine Investition für hohes AA als F@H.
Ob es besser wird mit dem GPU3 steht ja nach wie vor in den Sternen und mit dem DNF könntest du sogar fast recht haben. 



steffen0278 schrieb:


> Meine GTX285 macht ja fast mehr PPD als ne 5970. Dann wirds mal langsam Zeit für den GPU3. Will mir nen Phenom x6 irgendwann mal holen. Das P/L Verhältniss ist dann doch um einiges besser als bei Intel.
> Mein E6600@ 3,12 GHz macht mit SMP ca 1500 PPD. Hoffe mit dem Phenom wirds etwas mehr.
> Verfallen die Bonuspunkte, wenn man länger kein SMP anhat?



Jop das eine GTX285 fast so schnell ist wie ne HD5970 in F@H ist schon hart aber es gibt auch extreme gegenbeispiele
wo selbst eine GTX285 probleme bekommt bzw. gänzlich verliert gegen eine HD4850.
Das P/L Verhältnis bei 6-Kerner wird definitive erstmal besser sein bei AMD was
sich aber evtl. ändern könnte wenn Intel den kleinen Bruder des 980X bringt.


----------



## nfsgame (20. April 2010)

steffen0278 schrieb:


> Eventuell sollte man mal ne Liste möglicher Faltserver erstellen.
> Viele neue Falter sind sich der Risiken (die von den Eltern ausgehen) sicherlich nicht bewußt. Ich und AM-Subaru haben es schon gemerkt. Den Stromverbrauch sollte man nicht aus den Augen verlieren.
> Die Liste könnte 2 Arten von Faltserver beinhalten:
> 
> ...


Ich meine mich zu erinnern das hier irgendwo sowas in der Richtung rumgeistert, aber wenn ist es Urururalt. Ich glaube das ist sogar von mir *schäm*.
Ich guck mal, "zur Not" wird was neues erstellt .


----------



## Bumblebee (20. April 2010)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Das P/L Verhältnis bei 6-Kerner wird definitive erstmal besser sein bei AMD was sich aber evtl. ändern könnte wenn Intel den kleinen Bruder des 980X bringt.


 
Da zweifle ich *stark* daran
Obwohl ich momentan (wie die meisten wissen) kaum AMD-Prozessoren im Gebrauch habe muss ich neidlos sagen
AMD hat da einen *excellenten* Job gemacht

Ist nur eine synthetische Bench - aber die Region stimmt auf jeden Fall 

*"Leistung - Multi-Thread"*

Core i7 980 XE (Gulftown) – (HexaCore), Socket 1366 *100%*
Phenom II X6 1090T (Thuban) – (HexaCore), Socket AM3 *70%*
Core i7 930 (Bloomfield) – (QuadCore), Socket 1366 *53%*

*:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::*

Anders rum: (aus "Schweizer Preissicht")

Für das Geld eines 980 XE (1200.-) bekomme ich fast 4 Phenom II X6 1090T (350.-) bzw. 4 Core i7 930 (340.-)

*:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::*

Nochmal anders: (MoBo eingerechnet)
Wenn ich 2 gute AMD3 Boards mit Phenom II X6 bestücke dann erhalte ich 1.4 mal die Leistung eines Core i7 980 XE; zum halben Preis - notabene


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (20. April 2010)

Für F@H sind aber 8 Threads wichtig, die eigentliche Leistung zählt weniger. Schade, dass Stanford Bigadv nicht auch für Hexacores freischaltet.


----------



## steffen0278 (20. April 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ich meine mich zu erinnern das hier irgendwo sowas in der Richtung rumgeistert, aber wenn ist es Urururalt. Ich glaube das ist sogar von mir *schäm*.
> Ich guck mal, "zur Not" wird was neues erstellt .



Mach das mal. Ich glaube, ich hatte sowas damals mal gesehen. Oder in nem anderen Forum.


----------



## nfsgame (20. April 2010)

Die Hexacores von AMD find ich auch interessant. 
Mal schauen, mein PC begrüßt mich jeden Morgen mit nem Bluescreen - egal was ich bis jetzt versucht hab: nix hat Abhilfe geschaffen . Heute morgen kam der Ausfall 20min nachdem ich das Büro verlassen habe .


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (20. April 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Die Hexacores von AMD find ich auch interessant.


AMD soll wieder so eine Plattform wie 4x4/Skulltrail rausbringen. Dann wären 12 Kerne möglich -> Bigadv. Aber bitte für AM3 und nicht für einen Serversockel.

Ich weiß, dass Skulltrail von Intel war. Aber ich nenne es als Beispiel, weil Skulltrail bekannter ist als AMD 4x4.


----------



## nfsgame (20. April 2010)

Als AM3 wird das nicht möglich sein, da denen der zweite HT-Link fehlt .


----------



## Fate T.H (20. April 2010)

@Bumblebee

Deswegen sprach ich ja auch vom kleinen Bruder des 980X welcher voraussichtlich
als UVP ~500€ kommen soll wo man mit Straßenpreisen ab ~450€ rechnen kann.
Ob nun ein aufpreis von ca. 150€ durch SMT und die meist bessere OC-Eigenschaften 
der Intel gerechtfertigt ist muß jeder für sich entscheiden.

Desweiteren möchte ich nicht bestreiten das AMD einen guten Job gemacht hat
nur lobt bitte nicht immer deswegen dessen Preise da auch AMD´s Top-CPU´s
mal 1k€ gekostet haben als sie noch gleichschnell bzw. schneller waren als die Intel-Pedants.


@Jever

Das was du meinst nannte sich AMD Godfather sowas wird sich aber nie mit
einem Desktopsockel realisieren lassen wegen der anbindung, ausnahmefall ist hier
der Sockel 1366 der ein der ja eher ein Server-/Workstationsockel ist.


----------



## steffen0278 (20. April 2010)

Nehmt doch gleich den hier:

Intel Xeon MP X7560, 8x 2.26GHz, Sockel-1567, boxed (BX80604X7560) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Nur ein passendes Mainboard habe ich noch nicht gefunden 

Ich glaub, Subaru rechnet grad seine Urlaubsgeld aus, obs reichenwürde für so eine Plattform


----------



## T0M@0 (20. April 2010)

hab gerade aus lange weile nen server mit 4x8 (xeon x7555) Kernen zusammengestellt... ansonsten hab ich ehr günstige hardware gewählt...

Preis mit Steuern: 16.000

was mag der wohl so am tag wegfalten?


----------



## The Master of MORARE (20. April 2010)

Deine Geldbörse inklusive Elektrikerkosten aufgrund ominöser Leitungsbrände .


----------



## Fate T.H (20. April 2010)

@steffen

Nene ich mag zwar hin und wieder verrückt sein aber es hat auch seine Grenzen 
Das höchste der gefühle währe das EVGA SR2 Mainboard aber das kann ich
nicht nutzen aufgrund Gehäuseinkompatiblität von daher wird die nächste CPU ein i7 970 werden.


----------



## Soldat0815 (20. April 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Also nun sollte ich, glaube ich, schon mal etwas klarstellen
> Ja, ein Q9300 (mit SMP2 / Bonus) wird *momentan* sicherlich mehr Punkte bringen als eine ATI-GraKa
> Nein, ein E6400 eher nicht, weil er zu langsam ist um (Bonusmässig) viel zu reissen
> Denn der Bonus ist abhängig davon wie schnell die WU fertiggerechnet ist
> ...



iss ja gut   nur warum werden dann schnelle gute grakas nicht auch belohnt mit bonuspunkten?

ich warte auf den gpu3 seit ich angefangen habe zu falten damit meine ati effizienter falten kann 

und uups 15kpoints sind bissl zuviel da hat sich ein nuller zuviel eingeschlichen 

ps. juhu endlich die 200k points überschritten


----------



## Bumblebee (21. April 2010)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> iss ja gut  nur warum werden dann schnelle gute grakas nicht auch belohnt mit bonuspunkten?


 
Stimmt, iss gut..
*Möglicherweise* soll das ja tatsächlich mal noch kommen
Allerdings - wenn sinngemäss zum CPU-Bonus - braucht es auch da "Hammer"-Hardware



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> ich warte auf den gpu3 seit ich angefangen habe zu falten damit meine ati effizienter falten kann


 
Wart weiter und drängel dich nicht vor - die Warteschlange ist lang 



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> ps. juhu endlich die 200k points überschritten


 
Grats


----------



## T0M@0 (22. April 2010)

"Working on GROwing Monsters And Cloning Shrimps" xD


----------



## Schmicki (22. April 2010)

@T0M@0

Ist mir auch schon aufgefallen. Gibt es schon seitdem es GROMACS gibt. Siehe auch meinen Post:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...335/85853-fantasievolle-benennung-der-wu.html

Die russische Faltgemeinde hatte sich auch schon im Folding Forum darüber beschwert :
Folding Forum • View topic - Working on Giving Russians Opium May Alter Current Situation


----------



## T0M@0 (22. April 2010)

cool, wusste ich noch nicht, ist mir ur heute morgens aufgefallen, dachte ich hab mich verlesen, weil ich noch nicht so gut aus den augen gucken konnte xD

ist der text denn da immer anders?


----------



## Bumblebee (22. April 2010)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> ist der text denn da immer anders?


 
Verschiedene WU's haben verschiedene Texte
Und es gibt einige davon....


----------



## nfsgame (22. April 2010)

Hier ist ja immoment gar nix los. Was ist los? Alle weg ?


----------



## Henninges (22. April 2010)

das verhältnismässig schöne wetter treibt so manch einen raus in die natur...oder besser in den heimischen garten... ...ich hasse gartenarbeit...


----------



## nfsgame (22. April 2010)

Nagut, zu verstehen. Ich bin gleich auch mal weg und quäl mein MTB .


----------



## Stergi (22. April 2010)

ich quäl mein mtb erst wieder wenn ich aus den prüfungen raus bin xD also samstag xD


----------



## T0M@0 (22. April 2010)

@Stergi: viel Glück dabei...


Phenom II X6 1090T und 1055T im PCGH-Preisvergleich: Sechskerner zum Kampfpreis - AMD, Phenom II X6

in nem monat werd ich mir den X6 Blackedition zulegen  der X4 wandert dann in meinen 2.PC und löst dort den Athlon X2 ab 

würd mir ja gerne ne neue GraKa holen, aber Fermi ist mir zu heiß/laut/hungrig und AMD/ATI macht zur Zeit nicht nicht so viel sinn... also auf GPU3 warten...


----------



## nfsgame (22. April 2010)

Jau, der X6 wird auch meine nächste CPU . Ich bin auf die Faltleistung gespannt .


----------



## Henninges (22. April 2010)

ist eigentlich auch ein echtes "schnäppchen", verglichen mit dem i7-980...


----------



## Fate T.H (22. April 2010)

Ich möcht ja nicht als buhmann darstehen aber wenn dies stimmt dann
halte ich den X6 nichtmal ansatzweise für nen Schnäppchen zumindest nicht aus meiner Sicht.
Für die gebotene Performance (hier kommen immerhin 6 echte Kerne zum einsatz) finde ich den Preis zu hoch.

In dem Forum Coolaler sieht man Screenshots vom 1090T @ 3,2GHz bei einigen Benches unter anderem Cinebench 11.5.
Das interessante daran ist wie die dort Plaziert sind in der Ergebnissübersicht.

4C/8T @ 3,2GHz , Intel Core i7 CPU 960 -> 5,48
6C/6T @ 0,81GHz, AMD Processor model unknown -> 5,29
4C/8T @ 2,8GHz, Intel Core i7 CPU 860 -> 5,06


@nfsgame

Die Tippe darauf das er es so gerade mal schafft die i7 einzuholen aber definitive nicht zu überholen
schon garnicht wenn man ans eingemachte geht.


@Henninges

Wie man sieht braucht es nichtmal nen 980X um die X6 in schach zu halten schade eigentlich.


----------



## Stergi (22. April 2010)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> @Stergi: viel Glück dabei...



danke, 2 Tage hab ich ja schon überlebt xD nurnoch das lätze quäntchen morgen ... zumindenst für die nächsten 1 1/2 jahre xD


----------



## Gast3737 (22. April 2010)

[braucht jemand falt hardware? hätte ne 8800gt, nen msi k9n-sli inkl. cpu und ram zu bieten..]

@AM-Subaru das selbige habe ich mir schon gedacht bevor es erste Benches gab..naja..i7 rockz immer noch the folding world..


----------



## steffen0278 (23. April 2010)

dafür kostet der x6 aber nur 1/3 des i7 980


----------



## MisterG (23. April 2010)

Hallo,

habe aktuell eine 8800 GTS (G80) die in Kombination mit dem GPU-Client extreme Lags beim Arbeiten aufm Desktop produziert.

Also mit Ausblick auf den neuen GPU3-Client, welche Grafikkarte wird wohl die meisten PPDs produzieren?

Geforce 470/480 GTX
Radeon 5870/5970

Oder bei Sicht auf Preis/Leistung

auch ältere NVIDIA oder AMD-Karten?

Danke


----------



## Fate T.H (23. April 2010)

@steffen

Ja es mag sein das er nur ein 1/3 kostet aber wie gesagt den benötigt es noch
nicht einmal um den X6 in schach zu halten hier reicht ein billigerer i7 für.
Zumal man hier sogar BigAdv machen kann was du mit dem X6 vergessen kannst.



@MisterG

Welche Karte besser sein wird in bezug auf GPU3 das wird dir leider keiner beantworten können.
P/L kann man auch schlecht beantworten da man ja wie gesagt nicht die performance
des neuen Klienten kennt.


----------



## Bumblebee (23. April 2010)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> ... benötigt es noch nicht einmal um den X6 in schach zu halten hier reicht ein billigerer i7 für.


 
Irgendwas verstehe ich falsch - glaube ich
So wie es sich für mich darstellt kostet (hier in der Schweiz) ein  i7 "Lynnfield" 860 rund 340 CHF und leistet ca. 70% von einem (360 CHF) AMD Phenom II X6 1090T 

Wo ich dir allerdings *wirklich* recht gebe ist, dass man mit einem AMD X6 keine BIG's falten kann


----------



## Fate T.H (23. April 2010)

Okay okay kann sein das es bei dir in der Schweiz ein wenig anders aussieht da ich von den Deutschen Preisen ausgehe.

X6 1090T -> 280€ / Ab 300€ als Lieferbar gelistet
i7 860 -> 238€
i7 920 -> 201€
i7 930 -> 240€

Man beachte nun das die drei Intel alle mindestens um 400MHz/Kern niedriger getaktet sind
als der X6 und selbst hier kann sich die CPU wie gesagt nicht wirklich absetzen.
Bringst du nun die Intel auf dem Takt des X6 was problemlos möglich ist ohne VCore erhöhung hat der X6 das nachsehen.

Klar wenn jemand ein AM2/3 Board besitzt und den X6 unterstützt ist es
schön brauch er doch nur die CPU wechseln aber was man nicht leugnen
kann ist das die CPU aus sicht eines 1156/1366 Besitzer eher entäuschend ist
da sie nicht in der Lage ist den CPU´s wirklich Paroli zu bieten und dessen
Preise zu drücken.


----------



## mattinator (23. April 2010)

Das Problem des X6 ist, dass die i7 bei vielen CPU-lastigen Anwendungen auch mit den HT-Kernen sehr gut skalieren und damit die 4-Kerner (860, 920, 930) dann de facto zwei Kerne mehr haben. Hat eigentlich jemand Erfahrungen mit den Xeon-CPU's für Sockel 1366 ? Die TDP der Desktop-Prozessoren ist mir mit 130 W etwas zu groß, da wären doch die Gainestown (z.B. Intel Xeon DP E5520, 4x 2.26GHz, Sockel-1366, boxed (BX80602E5520) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland) oder Gulftown (z.B. Intel Xeon DP E5620, 4x 2.40GHz, Sockel-1366, boxed (BX80614E5620) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland) mit Hyper-Threading evtl. interessant. Laufen die auf Desktop-Boards ?


----------



## Gast3737 (23. April 2010)

@Mattinator es ist ja wohl klar das man dann schon den Gulftown nehmen sollte..12 MB L3 32nm und nur ca. 25 € mehr im Preis..und man kauft sich meiner ansicht nach sowieso keinen i7@LGA1366 um den dann @stock laufen zu lassen..Gulftown rockt schon ordentlich..sehe grade der hat ja nur einen 18er Multi, au das wird ganz schön arbeit auf 4,0 ghz zu kommen


----------



## The Master of MORARE (23. April 2010)

Mal ne Frage  : Wie viel PPD würde ein Pentium mit 200 MHz abliefern XD?


----------



## Henninges (23. April 2010)

null...ich denke nicht das er auch die längste deadline schafft...obwohl...so eine amber wu mit 47 punkten wären vielleicht noch drin...


----------



## T0M@0 (23. April 2010)

ich hatte vor einem jahr mal einen P3 mit 500Mhz falten lassen, für ne Wu hatte der über einen Monat gebraucht xD

Punkte weiß ich leider nicht mehr...


----------



## The Master of MORARE (23. April 2010)

Yeah. Keine Panik, der wird nicht falten . Aber diese Neugier: Hier steht nämlich gerade ein Dual-Sockel-Pentiumgespann .


----------



## Empirelord (23. April 2010)

Der "Toaster"?


----------



## nfsgame (23. April 2010)

Nein, nen altes bestücktes Serverbrett. Der Toaster ist nen Pentium D .

Ich hab bis jetzt nur mal mit nem Celeron mit 466MHz gefaltet, die 15-Punkte-WUs die es damals noch gab haben 1,5-2Wochen gebraucht; mein damaliger X2 5200+ schaffte die in 3Stunden...


----------



## steffen0278 (23. April 2010)

wie siehts mit den 12 Kern Opterons aus?
Mit nem dual G34 Board


----------



## mattinator (23. April 2010)

steffen0278 schrieb:


> wie siehts mit den 12 Kern Opterons aus?
> Mit nem dual G34 Board



Was meinst Du mit G34 ? Die Rohleistung der Magni-Cours-CPU's (CPUs/AMD Opteron Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland) beim Falten wird auf Grund des relativ geringen Taktes sicher nicht so groß sein. Mit zweien auf einem Dual-Board (z.B. ASUS KFSN4-DRE/SAS, nForce Pro 2200 (dual Sockel-F, dual PC2-5300R reg ECC DDR2) (90-MSVBS5-G0UAY00Z) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland) wird zwar trotzdem ganz schön PPD zusammenkommen, allerdings kommen (für meine Pläne) ein paar andere Aspekte zusammen, die dagegen sprechen:


TDP einer CPU auch 115 W (nicht viel kleiner als bei den Desktop-i7 Bloomfield / Gulftown mit 130 W)
kein SLI-Support durch die Boards
die CPU's sowie Mainboards mit mehr als einem PCIe 2.0 x16@x16 2.0 sind dann doch etwas teuerer als auf Basis 1366
wahrscheinlich müsste dann jedem Sockel die entsprechende Hauptspeicher-Menge zur Verfügung gestellt werden
mein natives OS soll wegen Games weiterhin Windows bleiben, der VMWare Player 3.0 unterstützt jedoch in einer VM max. 8 Kerne -> (noch) mehr Hauptspeicher für mehrere VM's
Als nativer Linux-64-Falt-Server wäre das sicher eine Alternative, aber ich recherchiere in eine andere Richtung für meine nächste Platform:


natives OS: Windows 7 (o.Ä.)
sehr gute Spieleleistung mit Full-HD-Auflösung und hohen Details
Multi-GPU-Support mit mind. 2 x PCIe 2.0 x16@x16 2.0 (mgl. auch für Spiele, aber nicht Bedingung)
vertretbare TDP der CPU (und der anderen Komponenten), damit akzeptable Wohnzimmer-Lautstärke und bezahlbarer Verbrauch
hohe Faltleistung, Unterstützung der bigadv-Projekte (!)
gutes Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis
Ohne den bigadv-Support reicht meine momentane Platform vollkommen aus  (s. Signatur), ggf. noch mal einen etwas schnelleren Prozessor wie der Q9650  oder Xeon X3380, falls es die (bei eBay) mal für etwas weniger Geld als momentan gibt.


----------



## Fate T.H (23. April 2010)

@mattinator

Unter normalen umständen laufen die XEON DP nicht auf normalen Desktop Mainboards.
Wenn glück hast geht es aber wird spätestens durch das BIOS nicht erkannt werden
wegen fehlendem Mikrocode.


----------



## mattinator (23. April 2010)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> @mattinator
> 
> Unter normalen umständen laufen die XEON DP nicht auf normalen Desktop Mainboards.
> Wenn glück hast geht es aber wird spätestens durch das BIOS nicht erkannt werden
> wegen fehlendem Mikrocode.



Danke für den Tip, dann kämen für den Sockel 1366 wohl nur die Xeon UP W3xx auf Basis Bloomfield / Gulftown (Intel Xeon UP W3680, 6x 3.33GHz, Sockel-1366, boxed (BX80613W3680) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland) in Frage, womit ich dann wieder bei den 130 W TDP wäre. Wann bringt Intel denn endlich die 32nm Gulftown für den Desktop, oder bringen sie die überhaupt


----------



## steffen0278 (23. April 2010)

Den hatte ich gemeint mit Sockel G34

AMD Opteron 6174, 12x 2.20GHz, Sockel-G34, boxed (OS6174WKTCEGOWOF) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
ASUSTeK Computer Inc.


----------



## Fate T.H (23. April 2010)

@mattinator

Öhm es gibt doch schon den Gulftown für den Desktop der nennt sich dezeit Core i7 980X. 
Wenn es stimmt kommt erst mit dem Core i7 970 in Q3 ein weiterer hinzu.
Für den zu erwartenden Preis musste allerdings die Kristallkugel befragen
es hieß mal knappe 500€ hab aber heute auch schonmal gelesen das er sich
etwas unterhalb des 980X einordnen soll.


@steffen

Den Preis fürs Mainboard möcht ich dann nicht sehen wenn schon die CPU nen Riesen kostet.


----------



## mattinator (23. April 2010)

steffen0278 schrieb:


> Den hatte ich gemeint mit Sockel G34
> 
> AMD Opteron 6174, 12x 2.20GHz, Sockel-G34, boxed (OS6174WKTCEGOWOF) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
> ASUSTeK Computer Inc.



Manchmal sieht man den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht, hatte ja selbst die Magny-Cours-CPU's verlinkt. Da steht ja Sockel-G34. Na ja, meine Meinung zu dieser Platform habe ich ja schon geschrieben. Werde wohl noch eine Weile auf die optimalen Komponenten für meine "eierlegende Woll-Milch-Sau" warten müssen oder auf den 6-er im Lotto (welches ich nicht spiele ).



AM-Subaru schrieb:


> @mattinator
> 
> Öhm es gibt doch schon den Gulftown für den Desktop der nennt sich  dezeit Core i7 980X.
> Wenn es stimmt kommt erst mit dem Core i7 970 in Q3 ein weiterer hinzu.
> ...



Knapp 500 € für 6 (x 2 mit HT) Kerne würde ich vllt. bezahlen. Aber auch mit dem Core i7 970 wohl doch wieder 130 W TDP: Intel Core i7 970 Desktop Prozessor mit sechs Kernen : PCMasters.


----------



## nfsgame (24. April 2010)

Wo wir hier gerade beim Thema Geld sind :

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wertschaetzungen/98767-w-board-cpu-cpu-kuehler.html#post1754873

Ihr könnt da ja mal bitte vorbeischauen .


----------



## Fate T.H (24. April 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Knapp 500 € für 6 (x 2 mit HT) Kerne würde ich vllt. bezahlen. Aber auch mit dem Core i7 970 wohl doch wieder 130 W TDP: Intel Core i7 970 Desktop Prozessor mit sechs Kernen : PCMasters.



Naja da scheißt der Hund doch drauf es gibt 120-130W CPU´s nicht erst seit gestern. 
Im Stromverbrauch mach ich dadurch nur plus da ich ja jetzt schon in der klasse bin.
Was aber immer offensichtlicher wird das die CPU wohl jenseits der 500€ Grenze positioniert wird. Tendenz zu 700€.
Das wird wohl bei einigen sauer aufstoßen denke ich.

Hmm wenn ich so zurück denke habe ich damals für den Athlon64 knappe 700DM gezahlt
schade das man den i7-970 noch nicht vorbestellen kann.


----------



## Empirelord (24. April 2010)

iwie übertreibt ihr grade nen bissl.

zum thema "foldaner":ich bin definitiv zu doof das zu programmieren, bzw so zu schreiben, dass ich es 5min später noch verstehe und es auch noch einigermaßen efizient wird(möchte nicht noch nen core opfer, ne kleiner scherz)
Hier mal ein kleiner Auszug, was ich mir für ne ******* zusammengeschrieben habe:
unitinfo:=Loadfile(Copy(Clients,Temp2+1,Dir(Clients,Temp2,Temp3,'\')-Temp2)+'unitinfo.txt');
If IsexeRunning(Copy(Clients,Dir(Clients,Temp2,Temp3,'\')+1,Temp3-Dir(Clients,Temp2,Temp3,'\')-1))==true

Wenn ich es nicht bis zum ,sagen wir mal 20 mai fertig kriege, wird das nie was.


----------



## Argead (25. April 2010)

Folding@home

beim gpu3 scheint sich langsam was zu tun. Vijay fordert in seinem blog auf, dass NVida user auf forceware 185.85+ upgraden, besser noch höher, da midestens cuda 2.2 benötigt wird. (gpu3 kommt ja erst mal ohne opencl)


----------



## Fate T.H (25. April 2010)

Empirelord schrieb:


> iwie übertreibt ihr grade nen bissl.
> 
> zum thema "foldaner":ich bin definitiv zu doof das zu programmieren, bzw so zu schreiben, dass ich es 5min später noch verstehe und es auch noch einigermaßen efizient wird(möchte nicht noch nen core opfer, ne kleiner scherz)
> Hier mal ein kleiner Auszug, was ich mir für ne ******* zusammengeschrieben habe:
> ...



Wieso übertreiben ? Das sind nackte tatsachen 

Hmm und ich dachte schon manchmal mein Code währe unübersichtlich ^^





Argead schrieb:


> Folding@home
> 
> beim gpu3 scheint sich langsam was zu tun. Vijay fordert in seinem blog auf, dass NVida user auf forceware 185.85+ upgraden, besser noch höher, da midestens cuda 2.2 benötigt wird. (gpu3 kommt ja erst mal ohne opencl)



Also wenn die das fertig bringen erstmal wieder nur NV zu bevorzugen kann dieser Vijay mich mal gerne haben.
Die wissen ganz genau wieviel Power brach liegt bei den ATI´s da seh ich doch erstmal
zu diese auszunutzen anstatt ohnehin starke Karten noch stärker zu machen.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (25. April 2010)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Also wenn das fertig bringen erstmal wieder nur NV zu bevorzugen kann dieser Vijay mich mal gerne haben.
> Die wissen ganz genau wieviel Power brach liegt bei den ATI´s da seh ich doch erstmal
> zu diese auszunutzen anstatt ohnehin starke Karten noch stärker zu machen.


Selbe Meinung. Aber heftigst!
Sogar das "brach liegen" hast du übernommen .


----------



## Gast3737 (25. April 2010)

ich glaube einfach das NV einen beträschtlichen Teil spendet..und somit Stanford genötigt ist etwas mehr dafür zu tun. für NV scheint es ein Prestigeobjekt zu sein. AMD hat wohl als erster gespendet und damit auch als erster die Entwickelung bekommen. dann hat wohl AMD kein Geld mehr für Extra Würste gehabt und zufällig stand NV auch schon bereit..
Das es ein Prestigeobjekt ist merkt man schon an Fermi nicht umsonst wurden Dinge eingebaut die mit der eigentlichen GPU-Arbeit nix zu tun haben und der Fokus darauf verlegt..ja und nebenbei sollte die Karte dann auch noch Spiele rendern..


----------



## mattinator (25. April 2010)

Wir sollten diesen Thread nicht mit Spekulationen über "böse" NVIDIA-Strategien füllen, von derartigen "Duellen" gibt es hier im Forum schon mehr als genug. Ich weiß, ich bin voreingenommen, fühle aber trotzdem mit den Besitzern der ATI-Karten. Sicher werden sie bei Stanford Gründe für diese Entscheidung haben, man könnte ja mal eine Anfrage senden. Vllt. sogar besser durch die Redaktion, das hat einen offizielleren Charakter und eher die Chance auf eine ehrliche Antwort.


----------



## Bumblebee (25. April 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Wir sollten diesen Thread nicht mit Spekulationen über "böse" NVIDIA-Strategien füllen, von derartigen "Duellen" gibt es hier im Forum schon mehr als genug.


 
100% meine Meinung


----------



## Fate T.H (25. April 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> .... Sicher werden sie bei Stanford Gründe für diese Entscheidung haben, man könnte ja mal eine Anfrage senden....



Ehrlich gesagt sehe ich kein grund für eine anfrage denn wie gesagt als Entwickler sieht man zu die ungenutzte
Kraft zu nutzen bevor man weitergeht, aber vielleicht sind die auch zu dumm das Stream SDK zu nutzen.

Schade hätte gerne wieder mal gefoldet allein um zu wissen was das System so reißt aber so...
Naja berechnet meine weiterhin eben Spielegrafik und insgeheim würde ich es lustig finden
wenn alle ATI´ler aufhören würden.


----------



## nfsgame (25. April 2010)

Schade, das war aber schon seit nen paar Monaten klar, siehe dazu auch die News .


----------



## Fate T.H (25. April 2010)

Ja es gab mal ne News darüber aber wer hätte gedacht da sie so dreist sind und es
wirklich wahr machen auch in anbetracht das die Stimmen im Folding Forum langsam
lauter werden in der ATI-Sektion.


----------



## nfsgame (25. April 2010)

Naja, gut-Stimmt auch wieder. Ist wirklich mist das die Besitzer von AMD-Karten dann immernoch aufm trockenen sitzen. Nicht nur wegen der Punkte, sondern vorallem wegen der enormen verschenkten Rechenleistung die sonst der Forschung zugute kommen würde .


----------



## Gast3737 (25. April 2010)

wir geben es uns mit russiaonice so richtig keiner will nachgeben..haben immer so einen Abstand zwischen 10k und 15k wobei ich noch vorne liege..geil so macht falten spaß..da grüße ich doch *russiaonice* gleich mal ganz doll..aufs falten.

werde jetzt mal in Keller gehen und gucken ob ich doch noch nen Faltserver bauen kann, ansonsten ist die 8800gt zum verkauf bestimmt...
Projekt faltserver ist erstmal auf eisgelegt..habe aber noch ne möglichkeit wo ich für günstigen Kurs evtl. mal nach Falthardware gucken kann.. to be continued


----------



## russiaONice (25. April 2010)

Da gebe ich den Gruss doch gleich mal zurueck, Rune! 
Was das angeht war/ist dann auch ein sehr guter Tag fuer dich... . Mein Inet hat bis eben seit Stunden nicht funktioniert, was dazu gefuehrt hat, dass ich 15h lang kein neues GPU-Projekt mehr ziehen konnte. Und das aktuelle Projekt fuer die Cpu is auch fuern Arsch.
Jetzt noch ETA 14h und mit Boni ca 7000 Punkte. Nur faltet das ganze schon viele viele Stunden (TPF 13-15min). Nur schade das ich es ein 3tes mal (nach schlafen und CIV spielen) unterbrechen muss zum schlafen.
Aber ich bin zuversichtlich, dass ich dich Anfang naechster Woche eingeholt habe! Da ich am Mi weg fahre und mein Kleiner dann 6 Tage am Stueck wieder 24h laufen kann ohne Benutzerbremse... bei 18-20000/d Punkten  Na mal gucken ;P

Da kann man (ich) ja fast von Glueck reden das ich mich per Muenzenwurf vor einem Jahr fuer die GTX und gegen ATI entschieden hatte... . Dennoch grosser Mist von Standford was das angeht.


----------



## russiaONice (25. April 2010)

Tatsache. Sehe ich erst jetzt. Die letzten Abgeschlossenen Projekte von Heute Morgen haben noch fuer gestern gezaehlt und ich habe BIS JETZT lobenswerte 0 (NULL) Punkte gemacht Heute. Na super 

BTW: das Projekt was ich meine ist die 6041... ca 23h Rechenzeit... .


----------



## nfsgame (25. April 2010)

Mein Quad hat eben gerade seine dritte SMP-Unit für heute beendet und weggeschickt . Läuft wie am Schnürrchen gerade .

Was ich mir gerade nicht verkneifen kann:

"Deutscher Meister ist nur der ESC!"

Meine Stimme liegt noch iregendwo in der Tui-Arena . Ich hoffe es ist kein Augsburger hier  .


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (25. April 2010)

Falten deine ESC-Freunde auch?


----------



## russiaONice (25. April 2010)

Ausm Folding Forum... also wenn jemand etwas Geld uebrig hat. Scheint ja gut Punkte zu bringen bei den fetten WUs.
BTW: Wenn jemand mal 2min 50sek schafft, dann gibts sogar 1.000.000 Punkte pro Tag! 
Jemand ein solches System zur Hand/im Kopf?^^


_"Obligatory frame time report:
Project #: 2681
Average time/frame: 9 mins and 38 secs
CPU: 8 x 2GHz Opteron 8423
# of CPU sockets: 8
# of cores: 48 
# of fahCore_A2 processes running: 45

RAM installed: 128GB
RAM used by FAH: 20GB
OS / Linux kernel: SLES 10 SP2

PPD: 160,825"_


----------



## Mettsemmel (26. April 2010)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> [...]für NV scheint es ein Prestigeobjekt zu sein. [...]



Ich versteh nicht, wie so etwas wie F@H ein Prestigeobjekt sein kann, wo das ganze Projekt eigentlich nicht sehr bekannt ist. Selbst unter PC-/IT-Kennern o.ä. kennen es lange nicht alle. Und von denen, die das schonmal gehört haben, wissen schätzungsweise 80% nicht genau was das ist oder "was das bringt".

Ist es da für ein Unternehmen nicht um ein Vielfaches wichtiger einfach leistungsstarke Hardware zu entwickeln, statt sie für etwas zu optimieren (oder seine Hände bei der Software im Spiel zu haben), wovon vielleicht 99,993% der Weltbevölkerung noch nicht einmal wissen, dass es existiert?


----------



## mattinator (26. April 2010)

@Mettsemmel

Günstiger kann NVIDIA den Test ihrer Chips mit GPGPU doch nicht bekommen. Ein großer Teil ihrer Einnahmen kommt doch aus  der kommerziellen Schiene a la Quadro (z.B. PNY Tesla S1070, 4x Quadro FX 5800, 4x 4096MB GDDR3, 2x PCIe x8 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland).


----------



## Mettsemmel (26. April 2010)

Achso? Ich dachte, das ist nur n verschwindend kleiner Teil und die Dinger sind deswegen so teuer, weil sie eben in kleineren Mengen gefertigt werden^^


----------



## CheGuarana (26. April 2010)

Tachchen, ich werde jetzt, wenn ich den Client am laufen bekommen hab auch wieder einen kleinen Teil beitragen. 

Ist das Thema "Wo falten wir?" noch aktuell? Ich könnte nen Stellplatz vermieten, sag ich jetzt erstmal ganz unverbindlich.


----------



## mattinator (26. April 2010)

Mettsemmel schrieb:


> Achso? Ich dachte, das ist nur n verschwindend kleiner Teil und die Dinger sind deswegen so teuer, weil sie eben in kleineren Mengen gefertigt werden^^



Zumindest hat sich NVIDIA nach diesem Post (GPU-Markt 2009 Nachtrag - Planet 3DNow! Forum) im *PSB*-Segment (*P*rofessional *S*olutions *B*usiness) in den letzten Jahren immer in den schwarzen Zahlen bewegt und der Gewinn-Anteil am Umsatz ist größer als bei den GPU's. Da steht zwar kein Verweis auf die Quellen, die Korrektheit würde ich jedoch nicht in Frage stellen. Man (ich) findet relativ wenig konkrete Zahlen zu den Bilanzen.


----------



## Gast3737 (27. April 2010)

heute werde ich mich zurück in die Top 100 falten..hoffentlich habe ich dann auch bald wieder meinen Platz 65...

im Übrigen @Mattinator: http://finance.yahoo.com/q/bs?s=nvda&annual in diesem Sheet steht nix von Umsatzanteilen..


----------



## CheGuarana (27. April 2010)

Bekommt ihr mit eurem CPU Client auch keine Units?



> Launch directory: C:\smp
> Executable: C:\smp\Folding@home-Win32-x86.exe
> Arguments: -smp -local
> 
> ...



-.-


----------



## T0M@0 (27. April 2010)

smp client neustarten kann helfen... hab ich auch manchmal, nachm 3. versuch klappt es dann meist


----------



## CheGuarana (27. April 2010)

Ich hatte ihn noch nie laufen.^^
Schon 3 mal alles gelöscht und neu gemacht, neu gestartet usw.

Daran liegt es devinitiv nicht.


----------



## T0M@0 (27. April 2010)

Internet funktioniert aber soweit? Blockt es vielleicht eine firewall? Hast du einen Proxy? 

irgendwo im log steht meist auch der FAH-Server, kannst du den erreichen?


----------



## CheGuarana (27. April 2010)

Sachma, hälst du mich für sooo blöd?^^

Ich hab schon etwas Folding Erfahrung was das angeht, die genannten Fehler kann ich ausschließen


----------



## nfsgame (27. April 2010)

Toxy schrieb:


> Sachma, hälst du mich für sooo blöd?^^
> 
> Ich hab schon etwas Folding Erfahrung was das angeht, die genannten Fehler kann ich ausschließen


Achja? Hast du soviel Erfahrung das du dir das HowTo nicht durchlesen willst? Dann wird dir nämlich auffallen das du nen Parameter vergessen hast (advmethods) .

@All: Mein GPU-Client hat sich gerade gemeldet von wegen Core_Outdated und hat nen neuen runtegeladen. Vielleicht der "Endspurt" in Richtung GPU3?


----------



## CheGuarana (27. April 2010)

Ahrrgg.^^

Sowas gabs nunmal nicht als ich noch mit meinem Phenom gefaltet hab 

Danke dir.


----------



## mattinator (27. April 2010)

Toxy schrieb:


> Ahrrgg.^^
> 
> Sowas gabs nunmal nicht als ich noch mit meinem Phenom gefaltet hab
> 
> Danke dir.



Mit dem Phenom könnte auch die *forceasm*-Option noch etwas nutzen.


----------



## Henninges (27. April 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Mein GPU-Client hat sich gerade gemeldet von wegen Core_Outdated und hat nen neuen runtegeladen. Vielleicht der "Endspurt" in Richtung GPU3?


 
was war das für ein projekt ?


----------



## Bumblebee (27. April 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> @All: Mein GPU-Client hat sich gerade gemeldet von wegen Core_Outdated und hat nen neuen runtegeladen. Vielleicht der "Endspurt" in Richtung GPU3?


 
Nope - meine 2 Rechner hier haben bisher nichts neues bekommen
Und ja, hoffen wir mal auf GPU3


----------



## CheGuarana (27. April 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Mit dem Phenom könnte auch die *forceasm*-Option noch etwas nutzen.



Ich faltete mal mit einem 940, der ist aber verkauft und nun falte ich nurnoch mit zwei Thinkpads.^^

Einmal R60 - läuft 24/7, verbraucht nur 10Watt unter vollast.
UNd R61 - läuft wenns genutzt wird.


----------



## T0M@0 (27. April 2010)

Toxy schrieb:


> Sachma, hälst du mich für sooo blöd?^^
> 
> Ich hab schon etwas Folding Erfahrung was das angeht, die genannten Fehler kann ich ausschließen



hm, denke nicht, dass du blöd bist... da ich dich nicht kenne weiß ich nicht worin du Erfahrungen hast 

es gibt aber auch oft Situationen, da liegt der Fehler bei den banalsten sachen, die man einfach vorher ausgeschlossen hat


----------



## CheGuarana (27. April 2010)

Jajaja, ist ja nicht der Rede wert.
Ich wollte eigentlich noch fragen ob es Leute in Halle/Leipzig und Umgebung gibt, die gegen ein kleines Entgeld ihren Rechner hier laufen lassen wollen.
Caine hat sowas ja mal angeboten aber der hat ja jetzt keinen gratisstrom mehr...


----------



## T0M@0 (27. April 2010)

mein gratisstrom endet am 30.06 ;( 

ich würde dann aber lieber einen PC ins Rechenzentrum stellen, dann kann der auch weiter als web/datenbank und TS server fungieren


----------



## CheGuarana (27. April 2010)

Naja viele Rechenzentren geben maximum 100Watt vor. Alles was drüber ist musste selbst zahlen


----------



## Fate T.H (27. April 2010)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> mein gratisstrom endet am 30.06 ;(
> 
> ich würde dann aber lieber einen PC ins Rechenzentrum stellen, dann kann der auch weiter als web/datenbank und TS server fungieren



Server-Housing ist nicht gerade die günstigste alternative da du wie Toxy schon gesagt
hat das man ab einen gewissen Stromverbrauch drauf zahlt neben den monatlichen Grundgebühren für Anbindung, Traffic etc.
Dies wird schlussendlich teurer sein als wenn ihn zuhause falten lassen würdest.


----------



## CheGuarana (27. April 2010)

Ich versuche gerade meine NVS 140 vom R61 falten zu lassen, die ist vergleichbar mit ner 8500GT. Ich bekomm aber immer Unstable_Mashines. :/



> [19:46:17] *------------------------------*
> [19:46:17] Folding@Home GPU Core
> [19:46:17] Version 1.31 (Tue Sep 15 10:57:42 PDT 2009)
> [19:46:17]
> ...



Immer wieder die gleich Geschichte...


----------



## Gast3737 (27. April 2010)

wollte nur sagen bin wieder back to Top 100..auf die Schulter schlag und sag: "haste fein gemacht Sven"


----------



## russiaONice (27. April 2010)

*auf die schulter schlag und sag*: haste fein gemacht, sven. ich folge dann mal in kuerze 
schnieken 1.mai noch allen anwesenden!


----------



## CheGuarana (28. April 2010)

Klasse gemacht Rune.^^

Nun helft mir mal bei meinem NVS 140M Problem. Eigneltich sollte die auf falten können, laut mehrerer anderer Foren. :/


----------



## T0M@0 (28. April 2010)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Server-Housing ist nicht gerade die günstigste alternative da du wie Toxy schon gesagt
> hat das man ab einen gewissen Stromverbrauch drauf zahlt neben den monatlichen Grundgebühren für Anbindung, Traffic etc.
> Dies wird schlussendlich teurer sein als wenn ihn zuhause falten lassen würdest.



stimmt schon, aber zuhause habe ich dann auch keine 100Mbit/s mehr


----------



## Gast3737 (28. April 2010)

russiaONice schrieb:


> *auf die schulter schlag und sag*: haste fein gemacht, sven. ich folge dann mal in kuerze
> schnieken 1.mai noch allen anwesenden!


hauptsache nicht zu schnell muss vorher noch 99 werden, dann kannste mich überholen

@Toxy ich habe k. A. falte eh nur mit smp2 bin da also nicht auf dem laufenden was für macken Gpu2 wieder haben könnte..


----------



## Bumblebee (28. April 2010)

Toxy schrieb:


> Klasse gemacht Rune.^^
> 
> Nun helft mir mal bei meinem NVS 140M Problem. Eigentlich sollte die auch falten können, laut mehrerer anderer Foren. :/


 
Kriegt sie denn auch genug Saft??

@Rune


----------



## CheGuarana (28. April 2010)

Genug Saft? Woher soll ich das wissen, sie ist im Notebook.^^


----------



## nfsgame (28. April 2010)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> wollte nur sagen bin wieder back to Top 100..auf die Schulter schlag und sag: "haste fein gemacht Sven"


Gut gemacht ! Bist du auch "endlich" wieder bei "uns" Power-Faltern .

@Toxy: "-forcegpu nvidia_g80"-Flag gesetzt? Wenn nein dann mach das mal .


----------



## CheGuarana (28. April 2010)

Kein Erfolg. 



> Launch directory: C:\Users\Malte\Desktop\Neuer Ordner (2)
> Executable: C:\Users\Malte\Desktop\Neuer Ordner (2)\Folding@home-Win32-GPU.exe
> Arguments: -forcegpu nvidia_g80
> 
> ...


----------



## Fate T.H (28. April 2010)

Toxy handelt es sich hierbei um eine Nvidia Quadro NVS140m ?
Wenn ja schau mal hier -> Folding on Lenovo T61 * NVIDIA Quadro NVS 140m


----------



## CheGuarana (28. April 2010)

Hab ich schon gefunden, nichts geholfen, trotzdem danke.
Ist ja nicht so, dass ich kein Google nutzen kann


----------



## Bumblebee (28. April 2010)

@ Toxy Ich bin weiterhin am "hirnen" - bisher habe ich keine neuen Einfälle ...


----------



## The Master of MORARE (28. April 2010)

Der Zufall bescherte mir eine Antwort: Ich weiß zwar nicht wo der Temperaturfühler auf dem Brett klemmt, aber sobald mein Temperaturwert am ISA-Bus $600 heißer als 50°C wird, gibt es das gleiche Feuerwerk. Ist ein K9A2-Platinum.


----------



## steffen0278 (28. April 2010)

Hey, der AMD X6 schneidet doch nicht so schlecht ab wie angenommen:
Phenom II X6 1090T und 1055T im Test: Sechs CPU-Kerne zum Kampfpreis - AMD, Thuban, Test, Phenom II X6 1090T und 1055T


----------



## Fate T.H (28. April 2010)

Ist wohl schlicht ne ansichtssache.
Für Spiele brauch man aktuell kein 6-Kerner und den ganzen Tag irgendwas verschlüsseln tut man auch selten.
Meiner meinung nach hätte da mehr kommen müssen aber vielleicht klappts ja mit dem Bulldozer.


----------



## CheGuarana (28. April 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> @ Toxy Ich bin weiterhin am "hirnen" - bisher habe ich keine neuen Einfälle ...



Naja, die paar PPD werden eh nichts reissen, aber wär schon toll 
Ich mache eh erstmal kleine Schritte (67+280PPD) 
Die Grafkkarte macht wens hochkommt vielleicht 300 oder so.

Ist echt nicht viel, aber wenn man sich überlegt, dass mein Strommessgerät nicht über 35Watt komt ein wahrer Traum


----------



## Gast3737 (28. April 2010)

Wenn AMD dem Thuban einfach mehr L3 spendiert hätte wäre er glaube ich nen Tick besser..vielleicht auch noch besser beim falten.


----------



## Fate T.H (28. April 2010)

Wetten wir das er beim Falten trotzdem den kürzeren ziehen würde ?
Spätestens wenn man ans eingemachte geht denn dort fehlen dem AMD zwei Kerne. 
Trotzdem ein ganz netter Prozessor für die AMD-Gemeinde. 

Ob man den auch Semi-Passive Kühlen kann wie meinen Core i3 ?
Hätte was ein HTPC mit 6-Kernen.


----------



## steffen0278 (28. April 2010)

Sollte mal einer testen mit dem falten. Wer weis was die für PPD bringen.


----------



## T0M@0 (28. April 2010)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Wetten wir das er beim Falten trotzdem den kürzeren ziehen würde ?
> Spätestens wenn man ans eingemachte geht denn dort fehlen dem AMD zwei Kerne.
> Trotzdem ein ganz netter Prozessor für die AMD-Gemeinde.
> 
> ...



Also P/L mäßig ist der AMD X6 echt top! zu beachten ist hier auch der Mainboardpreis... man bekommt ein AM3 Board schon ab 40€ (reicht zum folden)

für den I7 gibt es nichtmal boards unter 100€...

und wenn man richtig sparen will nimmt man ein AM2+ Board mit DDR2 speicher 

die sollen ja auch eventuell den X6 unterstützen...


----------



## Fate T.H (29. April 2010)

Öch nö nicht das Thema mit den MoBo-Preisen bitte da es eklatante unterschiede gibt (Ausstattung, Layeranzahl etc.)  vorallem im Bezug auf den LGA1366.
Ansonsten nimmt man nen H55/P55-Board für 70-80€ + i7 860 und kommst auf das gleiche hinaus.

Das Argument "für Folding reichts" zähle ich nicht da es nur auf die Hardcore-Folder
zutrifft die meisten aber ihre Hardware nach anderen kriterien kaufen.
Davon abgesehen wer kauft bitte nen X6 für 280€ und verwendet als unterbau
salopp gesagt so ne 40€ Billiglutsche


----------



## T0M@0 (29. April 2010)

ist vielleicht wirklich ein doofes und ausgelutschtes thema xD

aber es soll z.B. Leute geben, die brauchen keine 2 PCIe steckplätze, 8 SATA Anschlüsse, 12 USB usw.

das Qualität seinen Preis hat stimmt allerdings, aber ich glaube dass die 40€ Boards nicht einfach kaputt gehen (kann natürlich immer sein)

Foxconn A74ML-K 3.0, 740G (dual PC3-8500U DDR3) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

sowas sollte eigentlich für einen normalen user reichen, der kein OC oder sonstiges benötigt... es soll auch Menschen geben die nicht viel geld haben... ich würde dann nämlich lieber mehr geld in den Prozessor und in die Grafikkarte stecken als für ein Mainboard für 200€ oder so...

achja: "für Folding reichts" xD


----------



## Gast3737 (29. April 2010)

och nö bin wieder 101..naja russiaonice kriegt es grade zurück. die 10k Wu wird grade verschickt

ja das AMD/intel/P/L Thema ist ausgelutscht..


----------



## T0M@0 (29. April 2010)

ok 

bist ja wieder Platz 100


----------



## Bumblebee (29. April 2010)

Darf ich darum bitten, dass wir das Thema "wie gut ist der X6 von AMD" im Moment ruhen lassen

Ich werde *persönlich* austesten wie gut er sich zum Folden wirklich eignen - verglichen mit Core i5 bzw. Core i7 auf 1156er-Board bzw. Core i7 auf 1366er-Board; hab ich ja alles da

Einen 890er-Unterbau habe ich schon - auf die CPU warte ich noch


----------



## Gast3737 (29. April 2010)

hoffe mal du machst ne hübsche benchtabelle mit Diagrammen und sowas..


----------



## CheGuarana (29. April 2010)

Bumblebee hat wirklich zu viel Geld 

Willste meine Bankverbindung haben?


----------



## Bumblebee (29. April 2010)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> hoffe mal du machst ne hübsche Benchtabelle mit Diagrammen und sowas..


 
Ich habs weniger mit Tabellen - dafür mehr mit Fakten... 



Toxy schrieb:


> Bumblebee hat wirklich zu viel Geld
> Willste meine Bankverbindung haben?


 
Nein danke; habe ich doch schon längst gehackt - oder woher glaubst du kommt die Kohle 

Mal noch was Anderes:
Ich glaube ich werde alt; darum muss ich nachfragen
 Warum genau befindet sich unsere Faltleistung im freien Fall 
Ich habs einfach vergessen...
Ach so - das weiss eigentlich gar niemand... - sch***ade eigentlich...


----------



## CheGuarana (29. April 2010)

Allgemein nicht nur die Faltleistung, ich habe das Gefühl, dass auch hier im Folding-Bereich schonmal mehr los war...


----------



## nfsgame (29. April 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Nein danke; habe ich doch schon längst gehackt - oder woher glaubst du kommt die Kohle





Spoiler









			
				Bumblebee schrieb:
			
		

> Mal noch was Anderes:
> Ich glaube ich werde alt; darum muss ich nachfragen
> Warum genau befindet sich unsere Faltleistung im freien Fall
> Ich habs einfach vergessen...
> Ach so - das weiss eigentlich gar niemand... - sch***ade eigentlich...


Ja, mir ist das auch schon aufgefallen. Ist sehr sehr schade, ne "Anfeuerungsnews" liegt aber schon bei Thilo 


edit: Unser Team hat 1Mio WorkUnits abgeliefert .


----------



## FloH 31 (29. April 2010)

Ich würde liebend gerne mitfalten, allerdings kann ich imo nur mit meinem Notebook falten. Die andere Hardware, zu der ich überaschenderweise gekommen bin  (fragt nicht wie ^^) muss noch bis gpu3 rumgammeln.


----------



## Julian Kruck (29. April 2010)

Also ich bin nach wie vor dabei und falte auch fleißig...aber mit einer CPU kommt bei mir nicht soviel zusammen...aber immerhin konstante 5000 PPDs die zwar nd 24/7 durchlaufen, aber 16h am tag komm ich schon hin
warte noch bis august, und werd mir dann eventuell nen 6kerner von amd anlächeln und wenn GPU3 was reißt, ne ATI anschaffen...


----------



## lordraphael (29. April 2010)

Ja ich falte weiter fleißig 24/7 mit nem core 2 6600 und ner 4870 is leider ned mehr zu holen 

Aber demnächst wird mal ordentlich aufgerüstet


----------



## CheGuarana (29. April 2010)

Tja ich würde mir ja auch gerne neue Hardware leisten können, aber Ausbildungstechnisch ist bei mir (trotz massig Bewerbungen) noch nicht viel los. :/

Später mit 500 - 700 Öcken pro Monat lässt sich sicherlich einiges machen in Richtung neuer Rechner.


----------



## mattinator (29. April 2010)

FloH 31 schrieb:


> Die andere Hardware, zu der ich überaschenderweise gekommen bin  (fragt nicht wie ^^) muss noch bis gpu3 rumgammeln.





Julian Kruck schrieb:


> und wenn GPU3 was reißt, ne ATI anschaffen...



Gute und schlechte Nachrichten:


in den News von Folding@Home stehen schon ein paar konkretere  Informationen zum GPU3-Client 
leider wird es wohl erstmal CUDA, also NVIDA-only
s. Folding@home: Prepping for the GPU3 rolling: new client and NVIDIA FAH GPU clients will (in the future) need CUDA 2.2 or later

@FloH 31

Wie macht sich Dein neues System bzgl. Temperatur, Lautstärke und Verbrauch ?


----------



## FloH 31 (30. April 2010)

Also im Idle hab ich beim i7 zwischen 27 und 31 grad - im Linx bin ich auf maximal 74° C gekommen. Neulich hab ich den 120 mm Lüfter vorne gegen nen Silent Wing eingetauscht - befestigt mit Kabelbinder  Naja macht erstmal klar noch nicht soviel aus aber werde nach und nach alle Lüfter (hoffentlich auch bald den von der Gtx480) einwechseln.
Bei der Graka weiß ich es nicht mehr genau wie da die Temps aussahen, bin gerade nicht zuhause und kann ergo auch nicht nachgucken.^^

Leistungstechnisch bin ich extrem zufrieden. Die beiden ssds im Raid0 haben Leseraten um die 430 mb/s (  ), den i7 hab ich bis jetzt nur mit sehr wenigen Programmen richtig ausgelastet bekommen und die Grafikkarte schafft fast jedes meiner Spiele spielend auf max. Einstellungen.
Benchmarks kann ich auch mal posten, habe die imo aber wie gesagt nicht zur Hand.

Was den Verbrauch anbelangt habe ich noch nicht nachgemessen allerdings reicht das 680 Watt Straight Power erstmal. (höchstwahrscheinlich will ich den stromverbrauch garnicht wissen )

@topic: Kann man eigentlich so grob abschätzen, wann gpu3 nun kommen soll? Eher in ein paar Tagen, in 1-2 Wochen oder in nem Monat+ ?


----------



## Lorin (30. April 2010)

Oh man.... die letzten 2 Tage früh aus dem Büro weg, komme morgens wieder und der Rechner steht im Anmeldebildschirm ohne ersichtlichen Grund. 2x quasi Komplettausfall SMP Client und 1x GPU........ da freuen sich die PPD. Wird zeit dass ich endlich meine versprochene GTX260 bekomme.


----------



## Vision-Modding (30. April 2010)

Da zuletzt mein D805 überfordert war mit 2 gpu clients, hab ich folding ausm autostart gebannt......


----------



## Bumblebee (30. April 2010)

Vision-Modding schrieb:


> Da zuletzt mein D805 überfordert war mit 2 gpu clients, hab ich folding ausm autostart gebannt......


 
Strange, mein D805 faltet eine SINGLE-CPU und 2 GPU2-Clienten auf 2 Grafikkarten ohne Probleme....


----------



## nfsgame (30. April 2010)

@Lorin: Das hört sich nach den Automatischen Updates an .


----------



## Bumblebee (30. April 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> @Lorin: Das hört sich nach den Automatischen Updates an .


 
Wäre natürlich fatal, wenn man(n) die Einstellung auf "automatische Updates" lassen würde
Ich hoffe mal nicht, dass das der Grund war
Nicht von wegen "wie doof muss man sein um...." sondern von wegen "ich könnte mir selber..."


----------



## nfsgame (30. April 2010)

Bei mir ist auch letzteres "Schuld" für die Vermutung, ich vergesse das bei einem OS-Neuinstall auch regelmäßig die zu deaktivieren .


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (30. April 2010)

Automatische Updates deaktivieren kann auch einen anderen Grund haben. *hust*


----------



## nfsgame (30. April 2010)

Spricht der Richtige .


----------



## The Master of MORARE (30. April 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Wäre natürlich fatal, wenn man(n) die Einstellung auf "automatische Updates" lassen würde
> Ich hoffe mal nicht, dass das der Grund war
> Nicht von wegen "wie doof muss man sein um...." sondern von wegen "ich könnte mir selber..."


Vielleicht kommt es mir nur so vor, aber kann es sein, dass trotz ausgeschalteter Updates sich der Rechner die wichtigen Sachen lädt und auch mal ohne Ankündigung dann sicherheitshalber neustartet? Das wäre dann wohl der Zweck der implementierten Windowsfirewall .


----------



## Fate T.H (30. April 2010)

Schlichtweg nein!
Wenn man A.Updates deaktiviert dann macht er garnix nichtmal dannach suchen tut er dann,
außer man sagt "Suchen: Ja, Downloaden & Installieren: Nein"


@Jever

Selbst mit "Sicherheitskopien" kannste A.Updates fahren es sei denn es handelt sich um XP
aber das ist schon lange kein Geheimnis mehr.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (30. April 2010)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> @Jever
> 
> Selbst mit "Sicherheitskopien" kannste A.Updates fahren


Ich weiß. Aber einige Leute haben sicher trotzdem Angst.


----------



## Fate T.H (30. April 2010)

Das kann natürlich sein obwohl es eigentlich unsinnig ist.


----------



## FloH 31 (30. April 2010)

So - falte seit eben mit Smp Client. Allerdings hätte ich nicht gedacht, dass das soviel PPD bringt. 

Btw: Da das "Newb Faltpc" Projekt ja erstmal auf Eis gelegt ist, kam mir die Idee, vllt. ne kleine Grafikkarte nur für den Monitor und das nötigste zu kaufen, um den Pc 24/7 beitreiben zu können. Die TDP der gtx480 schreckt mich da ein wenig ab, deswegen dachte ich so an eine hd4350 oder eine g210, was meint ihr?


----------



## nfsgame (30. April 2010)

Sehe ich richtig das du nen 6-Kerner hast ? Wenn ja, dann solltest du einige PPD mehr machen. Mein Q6700 @ 3,6GHz macht ungefähr dieselbe PPD mit laufenden GPU-Clients.


----------



## FloH 31 (30. April 2010)

In meinem Rechner werkelt ein 980X (das ich den jetzt habe ist nicht auf meinem Mist gewachsen), allerdings ist das die erste WU jetzt. Vllt. liegts daran.

Was hälst du von der Idee mit der Grafikkarte (siehe Post davor) ?


----------



## Gast3737 (30. April 2010)

nö das ist ne 6012 für die braucht man immer etwas langsamer ich mache da ja schon ca. 15k


----------



## T0M@0 (30. April 2010)

also eine hd4350 macht vielleicht wenns hoch kommt 400ppd, klaut dir aber einen ganzen core, also bei smp weniger...

hast du die bonusberechnung bei HFM aktiviert? wenn ja ist das sehr wenig... wenn nein ziemlich geil xD

sieht irgendwie lustig aus 12 kerne in der sidebar


----------



## mattinator (30. April 2010)

@FloH  31

Würde auf jeden Fall bigadv (mit Passkey) in der VM falten lassen, s. How-To von Argead http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...ow-schnell-effizient-falten-mit-einer-vm.html .


----------



## Henninges (30. April 2010)

also wenn der 980er nix wegreissen würde, verstünde ich die (falt)welt nicht mehr...

btw : was würde wohl ein sockel 754 sempron mit 1.6ghz bringen ?


----------



## FloH 31 (30. April 2010)

Ich möchte die 2. Grafikkarte nicht zum Falten benutzen sondern nur, damit ich meinen Monitor anschließen und kleine Sachen wie Videos angucken/surfen/aero etc. kann und der pc im 24/7 Betrieb nicht so arg viel Strom zieht.

Btw: Woran könnte es liegen, dass da so "wenig" PPD bei rauskommen?  Ans Übertakten trau ich mich noch nicht wirklich da ich damit sogut wie keine Erfahrungen hab und bei so einer Cpu mir das ein wenig zu heikel ist, wenn was schief geht.


----------



## mattinator (1. Mai 2010)

FloH 31 schrieb:


> Btw: Woran könnte es liegen, dass da so "wenig" PPD bei rauskommen?



Wahrscheinlich hast Du die Bedingungen für die Boni der SMP2 Projekte noch nicht erfüllt:


> Bonus point formula
> Briefly summarizing our bonus formula, the bonus  is applied for users who have a passkey, have successfully returned at  least 10 bonus-eligible WU's, successfully return >=80% of assigned  WU's, and return the WU before the preferred deadline. Bonus points do  not apply to partial returns.


s.  Folding Forum • View topic - Points system for SMP2 work units . Auf jeden Fall Passkey anfordern und eintragen, falls noch nicht gemacht (v.6 FAQ).


----------



## FloH 31 (1. Mai 2010)

Passkey habe ich eingetragen, is halt - wie gesagt - meine erste WU mit smp.

/edit: Merkwürdig, jetzt sind es auf einmal rund 15k PPD^^


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Mai 2010)

FloH 31 schrieb:


> /edit: Merkwürdig, jetzt sind es auf einmal rund 15k PPD^^


 
Nun, bei einer (A3-)SMP2 auf einem hochklassigen Core i7 ist das normal

Die Anzeige (zb. von HFM) zeigt dir die Punkte *mit Bonus* an die du bekommst; bzw. bekommen würdest wenn die Bedingungen erfüllt sind


----------



## Gast3737 (1. Mai 2010)

FloH 31 schrieb:


> Passkey habe ich eingetragen, is halt - wie gesagt - meine erste WU mit smp.
> 
> /edit: Merkwürdig, jetzt sind es auf einmal rund 15k PPD^^


beim i7 vergiss im übrigen mit einer ATI zu falten. Bei mir mache ich mit SMP2 allein rd. 15k bei GPU2 mit HD4870 und SMP2 mache ich rd. 9k folglich nur mit CPU falten..
den Bonus bekommst du erst nach 10 abgelieferten WU..


----------



## FloH 31 (1. Mai 2010)

Ich denke, ich werde mir eine hd5450 holen und die gtx480 fürs erste ausbauen. max. tdp: 20 Watt vs 250 Watt.
Klaut die Ati etwa auch Leistung, wenn sie nicht faltet? Für 2d Betrieb, hd filme etc. müsste sie doch reichen oder?

Btw: Ohne Bonus mache ich im Moment mickrige 2100 Punkte - mal sehen, wie schnell ich die 10 WUs zusammenkriege.

/Edit: Im Übrigen habe ich gerade gemerkt, dass die lauteste Komponente im System nicht etwa die Gtx480 ist, sondern der 140er Noctua Lüfter - dringender Austauschbedarf... Ich denke, es wird wieder nen Silent Wing werden mit der beschriebenen Abenteuer-Kabelbinderhalterung.


----------



## T0M@0 (1. Mai 2010)

die ati klaut dir keine punkte wenn sie nicht faltet... (verursacht dann keine Prozessorlast)


----------



## nfsgame (1. Mai 2010)

@FloH 31: Ich würde dir den Nanoxia DX14-700 empfehlen, der ist wirklich unhörbar (@12V) und hat trotzdem noch Leistung.


----------



## CheGuarana (1. Mai 2010)

Wer will hier eine GTX480 ausbauen?? Her damit!!^^


----------



## FloH 31 (1. Mai 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> @FloH 31: Ich würde dir den Nanoxia DX14-700 empfehlen, der ist wirklich unhörbar (@12V) und hat trotzdem noch Leistung.



Hm ehrlich gesagt habe ich ein wenig Angst, dass die Kühlleistung zu wenig sein könnte. im Pcgh Test kam der Lüfter - zugegeben mit einem Grand Kama Cross - auf gerfährliche Werte. Der Thermalright X Silent 140 hat angeblich die selben Werte für die Lautstärke wie der Silent Wing. Kann man den nehmen?


----------



## Gast3737 (1. Mai 2010)

Toxy schrieb:


> Wer will hier eine GTX480 ausbauen?? Her damit!!^^


das will er wirklich.. obwohl er mit GPU2@GTX480 und i7 980x zusammen ca. 25-30k machen könnte..


----------



## FloH 31 (1. Mai 2010)

Ich dachte, Gpu2 wäre mit der gtx480 inkompatibel 
Andernfalls wäre es natürlich sinnlos, eine neue Grafikkarte zu kaufen. Ich wollte bloß´nicht so arg viel Watt verkommen lassen.^^


----------



## nfsgame (1. Mai 2010)

Ich hab meiner 9800GT gerade nen BIOS-vMod verpasst. Normal lief die mit 1,05V vGPU unter Last(Gainward scheint für die Golden-Sample-Serie zu selektieren ), nun sinds 1,15V .
Mal schauen wie hoch ich nun OC'n kann .


----------



## mattinator (1. Mai 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ich hab meiner 9800GT gerade nen BIOS-vMod verpasst. Normal lief die mit 1,05V vGPU unter Last(Gainward scheint für die Golden-Sample-Serie zu selektieren ), nun sinds 1,15V .
> Mal schauen wie hoch ich nun OC'n kann .



Na dann viel Erfolg, lass mal nichts "anbrennen" !


----------



## nfsgame (1. Mai 2010)

Danke . Hab erstmal von 1728MHz auf 1836MHz übertaktet, von 5500 auf 5900ppd mit ner 587Punkte-WU. Temepraturen bleiben angenehm, Wakü sei dank .


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (1. Mai 2010)

Ich habe mich jetzt für eine HD 5870 entschieden: MSI R5870 Lightning. Da ist die Stromversorgung optimiert und die Spannung einstellbar. Dann geht noch mehr als bei der 9800 GT. Wenn GPU3 draußen ist, kaufe ich mal bei der8auer ein und jage die HD 5870 in nie dagewesene PPD-Höhen.


----------



## Lee (1. Mai 2010)

Nur soll GPU3 erstmal nur NV unterstützen....


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (1. Mai 2010)

Erstmal. Irgendwann dürfte das auch für ATI kommen, auch wenn es noch etwas dauert. In einem Jahr werde ich die Lightning aber immer noch haben, evtl. im CF mit einer zweiten.


----------



## CheGuarana (2. Mai 2010)

Könnte mir mal jemand erklären wie das -advmethods Flag genau funktioniert? Bzw. was es genau bewirkt?


----------



## Gast3737 (2. Mai 2010)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...-folding-home-consolen-client-einrichten.html unter Stichpunkt 5 wirst du fündig


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (2. Mai 2010)

Der SMP-Client arbeitet, wenn man ihm das -advmethods-Flag gibt, meistens mit dem A3-Core. Ohne -advmethods nimmt er den veralteten A1-Core, der sehr ineffizient rechnet und entsprechend wenige Punkte abwirft. Aber auch mit -advmethods kann es passieren, dass mal eine A1-WU kommt.
A3 (SMP2) gibt Bonuspunkte (wenn du den Client entsprechend konfiguriert hast (-> Passkey) und die Bedingungen erfüllt hast), A1 nicht.

Für Singlecore und GPU brauchst du derzeit kein -advmethods, aber es kann normalerweise auch nicht schaden.


----------



## Empirelord (2. Mai 2010)

Kann mir mal pls wer nen Netzteil empfehlen, dass bei 12V 25A liefert?
Ich lege keinen Wert auf die anderen Schienen, Effizienz oder Lautheit. Das einzige was zählt sind die stabilen 12V und der Preis.


----------



## nfsgame (2. Mai 2010)

Und was möchtest du ausgeben?


----------



## dereinzug (2. Mai 2010)

Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Ich habe mich jetzt für eine HD 5870 entschieden: MSI R5870 Lightning.... Wenn GPU3 draußen ist, kaufe ich mal bei der8auer ein und jage die HD 5870 in nie dagewesene PPD-Höhen.


afaik wird der GPU3-Client vorerst nur auf Cuda aufsetzen (es ist aber schon wieder gut 3 Monate her, dass ich dazu etwas gelesen habe).
Folding@home: Some more details on the GPU3 core, regarding OpenCL

@all
gibts Infos, wie hoch die PPD-Leistung eines Phenom X6 ist (A3 mit Bonuspunkten)?

ciao Tom


----------



## The Master of MORARE (2. Mai 2010)

dereinzug schrieb:


> afaik wird der GPU3-Client vorerst nur auf Cuda aufsetzen (es ist aber schon wieder gut 3 Monate her, dass ich dazu etwas gelesen habe).
> Folding@home: Some more details on the GPU3 core, regarding OpenCL
> 
> @all
> ...



Also das ist echt amüsant. Auf jeder (oder eben jeder zweiten) Seite der RuKa wird gepostet, dass faaaaalls es endlich mal soweit sein sollte mit GPU3 OpenCL vorerst außen vor bleibt .

Ein X6 knuspert (hier zu lesen) inklusive der Bonuspunkte folgende Werte:

1090T@3,2 GHz P6023 10,587 PPD 
1055T@3,5 GHz P6025 12,465 PPD


----------



## nfsgame (2. Mai 2010)

Die Werte vom X6 hören sich ja seehhr lecker an .


----------



## The Master of MORARE (2. Mai 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Die Werte vom X6 hören sich ja seehhr lecker an .


Naja, es geht grad noch so durch . Ein 860 schafft mit 3,5 GHz 13200 PPD ~.~'.


----------



## nfsgame (2. Mai 2010)

Ja, ich habs gelesen, aber ich denke mal mit Wakü bekommt man den X6 auch auf 4-4,4GHz . Letzteres hat PCGH in der aktuellen Print ja schon mit Lukü geschafft .


----------



## CheGuarana (2. Mai 2010)

Hört sich verdammt gut an, da hab ich gleich etwas, was dann gegen Anfang Herbst in meinen Rechner kommt.

Nochmal was zum Thema folding auf Root oder vServern.
Ich habe auf meinem vServer jetzt den Client für Linux laufen, geht auch prima, nur leider kann ich keine Auskünfte über die PPD bringen da ich halt keine grafische Oberfläche habe und ich somit kein Fahmon oder HFM nutzen kann. :/


----------



## nfsgame (2. Mai 2010)

Ruf die Log-Datei und die queue.dat doch per HTTP-Zugriff ab .


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (2. Mai 2010)

dereinzug schrieb:


> afaik wird der GPU3-Client vorerst nur auf Cuda aufsetzen


Ich weiß. Aber ein OpenCL-Client ist geplant, dieser wird dann auch mit ATI laufen. Wenn ich Pech habe, muss ich ein halbes Jahr oder länger warten, aber dann kann auch meine ATI gut falten.


----------



## mattinator (2. Mai 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ruf die Log-Datei und die queue.dat doch per HTTP-Zugriff ab .



Und die PPD der bigadv- und SMP2-Projekte kann *Toxy* dann hier ausrechnen lassen:


Folding@home Bigadv Bonus Point Calculator
Folding@home SMP2 Bonus Point Calculator


----------



## CheGuarana (2. Mai 2010)

Mit dem SMP2 Calculator kann ich nicht rechnen, da ich Projekte mit fünfstelliger Zahl habe. -advmethods


----------



## nfsgame (2. Mai 2010)

Also Single-Core-Client? Dann recharchier nach der Punktzahl und lass die grauen Zellen arbeiten .


----------



## CheGuarana (2. Mai 2010)

Die grauen Zellen haben am Freitag sehr gelitten, da am Freitag die 10. Klassen ihren letzten Schultag hatten. Wenn du verstehst was ich meine 

Ich lass den Client einfahc mal fröhlich Falten, der Prozess darf eh nur 75% des mit zugeteilten Kernes nutzen. (Ist wohl irgend eine Beschränkung von Strato)


----------



## Fate T.H (2. Mai 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ja, ich habs gelesen, aber ich denke mal mit Wakü bekommt man den X6 auch auf 4-4,4GHz . Letzteres hat PCGH in der aktuellen Print ja schon mit Lukü geschafft .



Und dennoch schafft er es mal so gerade nen i7 einzuholen aber net zu überholen. 



Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Ich habe mich jetzt für eine HD 5870 entschieden: MSI R5870 Lightning. Da ist die Stromversorgung optimiert und die Spannung einstellbar. Dann geht noch mehr als bei der 9800 GT. Wenn GPU3 draußen ist, kaufe ich mal bei der8auer ein und jage die HD 5870 in nie dagewesene PPD-Höhen.



Die Spannungen sind bis jetzt bei allen HD5870 und vor allem bei den HD5970 einstellbar.


----------



## Perseus88 (2. Mai 2010)

benutzt jemad einen P2@3700 zum smp falten?
meiner macht ca.5000ppd kommt mir etwas wenig vor.
Project 6012


----------



## CheGuarana (2. Mai 2010)

Ich hatte meinen P2940 mit 3,2 GHz laufen, da hat der auch nicht mehr als 4000 gemacht. 
(Nebenbei war ein GPU2 Client aktiv)


----------



## Perseus88 (2. Mai 2010)

na dann gehts ja dachte hab was falsch gemacht.
danke für die schnelle antwort


----------



## CheGuarana (2. Mai 2010)

Jo is kein Problem, wobei ich bei meinem Phenom auch beobachten konnte, dass die Leistung mit der Zeit abnahm. Ich weiss aber auch nicht warum.

Ganz am Anfang hatte ich mehr als 4000.


----------



## Perseus88 (2. Mai 2010)

beim umbau vom q6700@3200 aufs jetzige system zeigte mir hfm.net die ersten tage so um die 7000ppd an. hatte mich schon gefreut.


----------



## CheGuarana (2. Mai 2010)

Jo die Intels machen einiges mehr an PPD also die von AMD, aber das ist ja allgemein unter faltern bekannt.
Dennoch werd ich nur AMDs nutzen weil Intel CPUs einfach mehr kosten


----------



## nfsgame (2. Mai 2010)

Du wirst am Anfang 602x-WUs gehabt haben, die machen ordendlich PPD .


----------



## Perseus88 (2. Mai 2010)

stimmt.jetzt nur noch die ollen 6012.
gibts ne seite oder so wo man die ppd leistungen der einzelnen
sehen kann?


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (2. Mai 2010)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Die Spannungen sind bis jetzt bei allen HD5870 und vor allem bei den HD5970 einstellbar.


Es gibt auch Custom Designs, wo man die Spannung (ohne Voltmod) nicht einstellen kann.
Die Spannung kann man u.a. beim Referenzdesign (kaum noch zu bekommen), Lightning und einigen Asus-Karten einstellen.
Bei einer PCS+, PCS++ oder Vapor-X geht es nicht. Die haben minderwertige Spawas mit fester Spannung.


----------



## nfsgame (2. Mai 2010)

Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Es gibt auch Custom Designs, wo man die Spannung (ohne Voltmod) nicht einstellen kann.
> Die Spannung kann man u.a. beim Referenzdesign (kaum noch zu bekommen), Lightning und einigen Asus-Karten einstellen.
> Bei einer PCS+, PCS++ oder Vapor-X geht es nicht. Die haben minderwertige Spawas mit fester Spannung.


Stimmt nicht ganz. Die Spannungswandler sind die selben, nur der Controllchip ist nen anderer. Und die Unterstützung dafür kann per Software nachgereicht werden.

edit: PPD-Wert der gemoddeten 9800GT .


----------



## Empirelord (2. Mai 2010)

Ich wusste schon bevor ich das Bild anklicke, das mir gleich schwindelig wird.


----------



## Fate T.H (2. Mai 2010)

Tja so eben rausgefunden das mein Netzteil vom Haupt-PC was für den Popo war.
Es meinte so gerade eben sich mit nem knall zu verabschieden. 

Soweit ich aber Testen konnte dank dem Netzteil vom HTPC wurden
anscheinend die anderen Komponenten nicht mitgerissen einzig die HD5970
konnte ich nicht mit testen da das NT vom HTPC nur 300W hat und ich ungern es überantrengen möchte.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (2. Mai 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Stimmt nicht ganz. Die Spannungswandler sind die selben, nur der Controllchip ist nen anderer. Und die Unterstützung dafür kann per Software nachgereicht werden.


D.h. man kann z.B. die PCS++ jailbreaken?  Will trotzdem die Lightning. Die ist einfach besser.
Ich habe mal gehört, dass Karten wie die PCS+(+) eine analoge Spannungsversorgung haben, das Referenzdesign eine digitale. (Natürlich sind nicht die Spulen digital/analog, sondern die Chips.)




> edit: PPD-Wert der gemoddeten 9800GT .


Da werde ich mit meiner 9800 GTX+ (Standardspannung) ganz neidisch.


----------



## Stergi (2. Mai 2010)

Empirelord schrieb:


> Ich wusste schon bevor ich das Bild anklicke,  das mir gleich schwindelig wird.



hehe ja das sind shcon schöne werte


----------



## The Master of MORARE (2. Mai 2010)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Tja so eben rausgefunden das mein Netzteil vom Haupt-PC was für den Popo war.
> Es meinte so gerade eben sich mit nem knall zu verabschieden.
> 
> Soweit ich aber Testen konnte dank dem Netzteil vom HTPC wurden
> ...


Wie unschön .
Magst du uns den Fabrikanten verraten und mal ne kleine Lastdiagnose von Dir geben ?


----------



## Fate T.H (2. Mai 2010)

Naja war mehr oder weniger ein Noname-NT. Xilence Power 800W.
Das interessante daran ist wohl das solange die CPU oder GPU (z.B. Furmark) allein stark
belastet wurde gabs keine Probleme. Beim Spielen würde es mir zumindest
nun erklären warum teilweise es Freezes bzw. Reboots gab. Vorhin mal aus langeweile
BOINC angeschmissen (wollte mal testen ob ATI´s nun wirklich genutzt werden)
somit ging das Sys auf Volllast und lief auch wohl ca. 20min bis zum Big Bang.

Was mich wundert ist aber das NT nicht besonders heiß oder so war sondern im normalen Bereich
als ich kurz dannach das NT ausgebaut habe.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (2. Mai 2010)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Naja war mehr oder weniger ein Noname-NT. Xilence Power 800W.
> Das interessante daran ist wohl das solange die CPU oder GPU (z.B. Furmark) allein stark
> belastet wurde gabs keine Probleme. Beim Spielen würde es mir zumindest
> nun erklären warum teilweise es Freezes bzw. Reboots gab. Vorhin mal aus langeweile
> ...


Du traust dich aber ganz schön was . Da können wir ja froh sein, dass die HW überlebt hat.

OMG Ich bemerke gerade ich habe nen Xilence-Lüfter der im Server recht frei auf den GPUs draufliegt. Schnell befestigen .


----------



## Fate T.H (2. Mai 2010)

No Risk, no Fun. 

Wenn es die Hardware mitgerissen hätte währe ich zwar im ersten moment extreme angep****
aber im nachhinein ist es mir dann recht egal gibts halt neue Komponenten.


----------



## Soldat0815 (2. Mai 2010)

rofl ich würde das nicht riskieren wollen lieber nen gescheites netzteil für 100-150€ kaufen als das meine 400€ graka oder so dadurch übern jordan geht sammt netzteil.

Die säcke sollten auch für schäden an anderen bauteilen haften wenn die durch hochgelabelte Netzteile kaputt gehen


----------



## Fate T.H (2. Mai 2010)

Das sehe ich ein wenig anders da ich meine Hardware eh auserhalb seiner
Spezifikationen betreibe und das wissentlich sei es nun durch OC und dessen Overvolting oder
Kühlung (Wasser und Elektrik veträgt sich nicht gerne). Seit dem das so ist
stört es mich nicht wirklich wenn irgendwas über den Jordan geht.
Ein gescheites NT ist aber auch noch kein garant für Sicherheit dafür habe
ich schon zuviele sterben sehen die eigentlich nicht hätten sterben dürfen.


----------



## FloH 31 (2. Mai 2010)

Merwürdig - mir ist in 8 Jahren Pc-Nutzung noch kein einziges Netzteil abhanden gekommen - muss wohl wirklich an der Wakü liegen...

Btw: 6. Wu - knapp 25 Stunden bis zum Bonus fehlen also noch...


----------



## Fate T.H (2. Mai 2010)

Nein nein bei mir im PC ist bis jetzt nur das Xilence gestorben die beiden
Vorgänger wurden ausgewechselt wegen nervtötenden Lüfter. Bei PC´s
von Kollegen hab ich sowas schon öfters gesehen wo das NT ausreichend
dimensioniert war für dessen HW. NT-Marken waren z.B. BeQuiet, FSP oder
auch Tagan bevor sie anfingen mit ihren BlingBling-NT´s.


----------



## Soldat0815 (2. Mai 2010)

Naja wenn beim ocen was kaputt geht oder wasser wärend des laufens über die Hardware läuft ists ja klar das es kaputt gehen kann weil die hardware das nicht abkönnen muss. Ebenso muss man damit rechnen das die hardware schneller kaputt geht als bei standarttakt.

wenn jedoch netzteile die mit 800Watt angegeben sind nach grad mal 20min. 500-600watt belastung in rauch aufgehen ist das doch ein großer unterschied, denn das netzteil soll laut hersteller 800watt abkönnen und es lief somit bei dir sogar weit unter der angegebenen maximallast und das hatt es nicht ausgehalten

außer du hasst deine netzteil auch übertaktet


----------



## Fate T.H (2. Mai 2010)

Hmm nein übertacket war es zumindest nicht. 
Nun ja schlußendlich kann man nur raten woran es lag das es aufgegeben hat.
Lag es an der Gesammtlast oder lag es an den starken und schnellen Lastwechsel erzeugt duch die HD5970 beim BOINCen.


----------



## Mettsemmel (3. Mai 2010)

Mein VM Client hat in letzter Zeit ständig Probleme Verbindung mit dem Server herzustellen wenn eine WU beendet wurde.

```
[16:35:52] + Attempting to send results [May 3 16:35:52 UTC]
[16:35:52] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[16:35:52] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)
[16:35:52]     (171.67.108.25:8080)
[16:35:52] + Retrying using alternative port
[16:35:52] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[16:35:52] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)
[16:35:52]     (171.67.108.25:80)
[16:35:52]   Could not transmit unit 01 to Collection server; keeping in queue.
[16:35:52] - Preparing to get new work unit...
[16:35:52] Cleaning up work directory
[B][16:35:52] + Attempting to get work packet
[16:35:52] - Connecting to assignment server
[16:35:53] + No appropriate work server was available; will try again in a bit.
[16:35:53] + Couldn't get work instructions.
[16:35:53] - Attempt #1  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.[/B]
```
Und die fettgedruckten Zeilen wiederholen sich in unregelmäßigen Abständen über Stunden verteilt. So lange bis er mal wieder Lust hat was zu machen und das kann manchmal 1-2 Tage dauern ~.~

Ist wirklich irgendetwas mit den Servern atm oder liegt das an mir?


----------



## CheGuarana (3. Mai 2010)

Liegt höchstwarscheinlich an dir, kannst du denn die entsprechenden IPs aus der VM heraus anpingen?
Ich glaube irgendwas wird da geblockt oder ist nicht 100% funktionstüchtig.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (3. Mai 2010)

Mettsemmel schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Ist wirklich irgendetwas mit den Servern atm oder liegt das an mir?


Eventuell sind es ja diese Maschinchen:

 One machine (vsp08) and its interfaces (vsp08a, vsp08b, vsp08c) is down.  Our sysadmins have been notified.  Their response is slower on the weekends, so this may have to wait until Monday to come back up. 


Kann aber net sein, ich komm super drauf. Kann aber evtl. auch was mit zu tun haben.


----------



## FloH 31 (4. Mai 2010)

Also ich habe absolut keine Probleme mit den WUs.
Gestern sind die restlichen Silent Wings und die hd5450 512mb gekommen und ich muss sagen: Es hat sich gelohnt. 
Ich kann jetzt getrost 24h durchfalten lassen bei einem nahezu unhörbaren Pc. Die Lüfterdrehzahl habe ich um die Hälfte reduziert und trotzdem die gleichen Cpu Temps so um die 60° und das bei einer sagenhaft niedrigen Leistungsaufnahme (h5450: ~11W)
Btw: Die erste abgeschlossene WU mit Bonus heute: 3673 p 

Und morgen mach ich mich mal an die VM ran...


----------



## T0M@0 (4. Mai 2010)

WUs bekomme ich auch ohne probleme...

Ich hab zur Zeit nur das Problem mit "Unstable Machine" bei meiner 2. Grafikkarte (nvidia 9400GT) sowohl auf Standardtakt und untertaktet...

woran kann das liegen? Bricht sofort immer ab...


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Mai 2010)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> WUs bekomme ich auch ohne probleme...
> 
> Ich hab zur Zeit nur das Problem mit "Unstable Machine" bei meiner 2. Grafikkarte (nvidia 9400GT) sowohl auf Standardtakt und untertaktet...
> 
> woran kann das liegen? Bricht sofort immer ab...


 
Kriegt sie genug Strom?
Welchen Treiber hast du?
Was für ein Board / bzw. wie ist die (PCI-E) Lane-Verteilung?


----------



## T0M@0 (4. Mai 2010)

GIGABYTE - Upgrade Your Life

das ist das Board... hat 2x 16 PCIe...

Treiber ist der neuste Whql von Nvidia...

//edit: Strom sollte sie auch genug bekommen... der PC hat ein 700Watt ServerNetzteil


----------



## The Master of MORARE (4. Mai 2010)

Wie lange hast du denn den neuen WHQL-Treiber schon drauf? Klappt es mit dem vorherigen wieder?
Redundantes Netzteil?
Vielleicht hast du ja die Möglichkeit kurz ein anderes Netzteil dranzuklemmen. Hatte schon das Problem, dass es herumspackte obwohl "nur" eines plötzlich defekt war und die zwei weiteren die Last eigentlich hätten locker tragen sollen.


----------



## T0M@0 (4. Mai 2010)

ne ist leider nicht redundant 

ich glaube nicht, dass es am NT liegt, warum sollte denn die andere Grafikkarte und die CPU ohne Fehler weiterlaufen? Meiner Meinung nach müssten die dann auch Fehler ohne ende schmeißen, oder der ganze PC müsste aus gehen, oder sehe ich das Falsch?

Der Treiber davor machte auch schon Probleme, es ging dann meist aber nach 2-3 Anläufen... der neue hatte keine Besserung/Verschlechterung... erst seit kurzem... heute ist ja ein neuer beta-Treiber da, vielleicht teste ich den mal später


----------



## steffen0278 (4. Mai 2010)

Wie siehts mit der Kühlung aus?


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Mai 2010)

steffen0278 schrieb:


> Wie siehts mit der Kühlung aus?


 
Genau - und - was für eine Gra-Karte steckt im ersten Slot?

Und welches BS hast du am laufen??


----------



## T0M@0 (4. Mai 2010)

steffen0278 schrieb:


> Wie siehts mit der Kühlung aus?




OMG bitte nicht weitersagen... im Lüfter (Standard-kühler) hat sich ein Kabel breit gemacht xD



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Genau - und - was für eine Gra-Karte steckt im ersten Slot?
> 
> Und welches BS hast du am laufen??



Eine GTX260 ist im ersten... Win7

ist nun schon bei 11%, mal sehen ob es nun daran lag


----------



## 0815klimshuck (4. Mai 2010)

Tach!

.. hab nen Q6700 , 4gb ram und ne 9600GT mit 2GB ... plus ner UMTS/HSDPA Internet verbindung....


Meine frage an der stelle wieviel Traffic würde F@H im 24/7 über ein monat ca. verursachen und reicht meine Hardware aus ?


----------



## Mettsemmel (4. Mai 2010)

Also in meinem GPU-Client work-Ordner befinden sich grade so 700KB. Eine WU dauert ungefähr 3-4h. Jede WU verschickt und empfängt man nach Berechnung wieder. Macht also ca. 8400-11200KB/d und das entspräche 252000-336000KB ~ 246-328MB Traffic/m
^^
Absolut keine Ahnung ob man das so rechnen kann, wahrscheinlich ist es völlig falsch, aber was solls^^

Und solange die Hardware mit den Clients zurecht kommt (müsste ab GeForce 8xxx aufwärts der Fall sein) reicht die Hardware aus, aber man hat dann ahlt mehr oder weniger Punkte pro Tag.

P.S.: btw, meine VM sitzt immernoch aufm Trockenen, während meine Graka und PS3 fleißig vor sich hin falten.
P.P.S.: Gibts irgendwo eigentlich eine Möglichkeit einen Server für F@H zu mieten? So wie man auch Gameserver mieten kann?


----------



## T0M@0 (4. Mai 2010)

kannst dir doch nen root-server mieten... die gibts auch mit potenter CPU, aber meist ohne guter GPU 

man kann sich auch selber einen PC/Server zusammenstellen und den in einem Rechenzentrum betreiben...


----------



## mattinator (4. Mai 2010)

Mettsemmel schrieb:


> Also in meinem GPU-Client work-Ordner befinden sich grade so 700KB. Eine WU dauert ungefähr 3-4h. Jede WU verschickt und empfängt man nach Berechnung wieder. Macht also ca. 8400-11200KB/d und das entspräche 252000-336000KB ~ 246-328MB Traffic/m
> ^^
> Absolut keine Ahnung ob man das so rechnen kann, wahrscheinlich ist es völlig falsch, aber was solls^^



Ist ja schon mal eine Start-Kalkulation. Hatte auch schon überlegt, wie man ansetzen könnte, aber keine vernünftige Idee. Wahrscheinlich wird sich der Down- / Upload noch etwas reduzieren, da die Daten komprimiert werden. Bsp. Entpacken nach Download (Kompressionen ca. zwischen 520 und 550%):


> [09:55:54] - Expanded 46661 -> 252912 (decompressed 542.0 percent)


Bsp. Packen vor Upload (Kompressionen zwischen ca. 80 und 100%):


> [10:48:39] Done: 125015 -> 99320 (compressed to 79.4 percent)


@nfsgame und @Bumblebee

Kümmert Euch bitte mal um eine potenzielle Verstärkung für unser Team: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...99969-netzteil-bis-ca-1000-a.html#post1783211 . Könnte den momentanen Drop wohl "ein bisschen" ausgleichen. Macht sicher einen besseren Eindruck, wenn Ihr Euch da involviert.


----------



## T0M@0 (4. Mai 2010)

hab mal mit folding gebencht xD

sind die werte für einen Phenom 2 X4 @3,7Ghz in Ordnung?


----------



## fighter0190 (4. Mai 2010)

Tach zusammen 

Habe mich jetzt auch mal entschlossen, dem F@H PCGH Team beizutreten.

Soweit habe ich auch alles eingestellt nur stellt sich mir eine Frage.

Wenn ich das F@H Viewer Fenster öffne, sehe ich ein paar Moleküle. Wie geht es, dass das Fenster so aussieht?


----------



## russiaONice (4. Mai 2010)

NAbend auch. Wie ich grad sehe lief Folding uebers WE wohl gut. Und Heute sogar ausgezeichnet (wohl dank Anspruchs/Punktevoller WU, die Heute Morgen abgeschlossen wurde). Wenn in 5min die naechte WU abgeschlossen ist, hab ich (endlich) die Million geknackt! )


----------



## russiaONice (4. Mai 2010)

SCH***SE. Durch Neustart des Clients mit -oneunit hab ich allen ernstes 10min verloren! Mist. Jetzt wirds knapp mit senden :/


----------



## T0M@0 (4. Mai 2010)

sendet er bei -oneunit erst beim nächsten start?


----------



## mattinator (4. Mai 2010)

fighter0190 schrieb:


> Tach zusammen
> 
> Habe mich jetzt auch mal entschlossen, dem F@H PCGH Team beizutreten.
> 
> ...



Willkommen im Team. Du hast wahrscheinlich den NVIDIA Tray-Client installiert, der hat einen eigenen Viewer. Das von Dir verlinkte Bild ist vom Viewer des (wahrscheinlich sogar nicht mehr aktuellen) Standard-Tray-Clients. Die beste PPD-Ausbeute hast Du sowieso mit dem entsprechenden Konsolen-Client. Der "Verlust" durch den Tray-Client ist noch zu "verschmerzen". Der Viewer jedoch blockiert die Falt-Leistung erheblich, würde ich auf jeden Fall auslassen.



russiaONice schrieb:


> SCH***SE. Durch Neustart des Clients mit  -oneunit hab ich allen ernstes 10min verloren! Mist. Jetzt wirds knapp  mit senden :/





T0M@0 schrieb:


> sendet er bei -oneunit erst beim nächsten  start?



Habe ich auch schon festgestellt, dass der SMP2-Client beim Restart sozusagen den letzten gerechneten Frame "vergisst". Je nach Projekt und CPU sind das schon einige Minuten Verlust.


----------



## fighter0190 (4. Mai 2010)

> Willkommen im Team.



Danke 



> Du hast wahrscheinlich den NVIDIA Tray-Client installiert



Nicht ganz, sondern den ATI-Client, da F@H auf meinem HTPC mit einer HD3650 läuft.


----------



## mattinator (5. Mai 2010)

Dachte, auf dem Rechner aus Deiner Signatur. Dann wird der ATI-Client jetzt einen anderen Viewer haben, das verlinkte Bild ist schon ziemlich alt. Jedoch wie gesagt: Lass ihn aus, er bremst nur das Folding.


----------



## Perseus88 (5. Mai 2010)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> hab mal mit folding gebencht xD
> 
> sind die werte für einen Phenom 2 X4 @3,7Ghz in Ordnung?


 
sehr gut meiner macht immer nur noch so um die 5500ppd bei 3800.


----------



## russiaONice (5. Mai 2010)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> sendet er bei -oneunit erst beim nächsten start?


 
Nein. Erst wird zu Ende gerechnet, dann gesendet...was ja auch etwas dauert... und dann beendet. nur war ich so jetzt 4 min zu spaet fuer "Kakao Stats" und somit gingen die Punkte wie vermutet in den naechten Tag :/ Ist zwar so oder so ein Rekord fuer mich... so ich mi9ch richtig erinnere... aber haette ja auch noch mal 3800 Punkte hoeher ausfallen koennen :/



> Habe ich auch schon festgestellt, dass der SMP2-Client beim Restart sozusagen den letzten gerechneten Frame "vergisst". Je nach Projekt und CPU sind das schon einige Minuten Verlust.


 
Genau das. Und zwar unabhaengig davon wie hoch man die "Sicherungszeit" eingestellt hat. Bei mir waren es halt von 99% auf 97% mal wieder 2 Frames. Hatte aber auch schon 3. Das soll mal einer verstehen!

BTW: Million!


----------



## nfsgame (5. Mai 2010)

Glückwunsch für die Mio an russiaONice und ein Willkommen im Team an fighter0190 .


----------



## T0M@0 (5. Mai 2010)

Perseus88 schrieb:


> sehr gut meiner macht immer nur noch so um die 5500ppd bei 3800.



liegt aber vielleicht an dem komischen Prjekt was du hast... hatte ich bis jetzt noch nicht...


----------



## Lorin (5. Mai 2010)

*schüttel*

Sry, ich musste hier mal grad meinen Ärger über manche Leute im "F@H-Team-Leistung"s Thread abschütteln....

Leute gibts, du meine Güte, kein Wunder dass wir alle langsam vor die Hunde gehen (Gesellschaftlich gesehen).


----------



## Henninges (5. Mai 2010)

russiaONice schrieb:


> BTW: Million!


 
gratz!


----------



## Lorin (5. Mai 2010)

Muah, grade bei Amazon nen Phenom X6 1090T BE für 222€ bestellt 
Das letzte Upgrade für mein AM2+ Board, mehr wird da in Zukunft wohl nicht gehen, aber bis wir mal soweit sind das der PC (ausser für Folding etc) wirklich die 6 Kerne nutzt ist ne Menge Wasser die Mosel runtergeflossen. Da bin ich wohl für einige Zeit abgedeckt.

Oha, der Phenom ist mit diesem Preis von der Amazonseite verschwunden. Da bin ich mal gespannt ob ich in den nächsten Tagen nen Storno bekomme.

Edith: Bestellung durch amazon storniert.... wenn das mal nicht der EK war


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Mai 2010)

Lorin schrieb:


> *schüttel*
> 
> Sry, ich musste hier mal grad meinen Ärger über manche Leute im "F@H-Team-Leistung"s Thread abschütteln....
> 
> Leute gibts, du meine Güte, kein Wunder dass wir alle langsam vor die Hunde gehen (Gesellschaftlich gesehen).


 
Das kannste laut sagen (siehe auch Post da)

Und Millionen-Grats auch von mir


----------



## mattinator (5. Mai 2010)

russiaONice schrieb:


> BTW: Million!


Glückwunsch auch von mir ! 



Lorin schrieb:


> Muah, grade bei Amazon nen Phenom X6 1090T BE für  222€ bestellt
> Das letzte Upgrade für mein AM2+ Board, mehr wird da in Zukunft wohl  nicht gehen, aber bis wir mal soweit sind das der PC (ausser für Folding  etc) wirklich die 6 Kerne nutzt ist ne Menge Wasser die Mosel  runtergeflossen. Da bin ich wohl für einige Zeit abgedeckt.
> 
> Oha, der Phenom ist mit diesem Preis von der Amazonseite verschwunden.  Da bin ich mal gespannt ob ich in den nächsten Tagen nen Storno bekomme.
> ...



Hatte auch schon mal das "Glück", bei Amazon im Marketplace eine Xeon X3380 (Daten im Shop komplett korrekt !) für 300 € zu kaufen und einen X3370 zu bekommen. Zum Glück hatte ich schon so etwas vermutet und die Intel-Verpackung gar nicht erst geöffnet. Retoure-Schein war gleich dabei, dadurch keine weiteren Probleme.

@nfsgame + @Bumblebee

Habt Ihr mal in den oben von mir erwähnten Thread gesehen ?


----------



## nfsgame (5. Mai 2010)

Jop, hab doch sogar drinn geantwortet .


----------



## mattinator (5. Mai 2010)

Danke, das Potenzial sollten wir uns nicht entgehen lassen. Cooles Projekt, allerdings ganz schöne initiale und permanente Kosten.


----------



## nfsgame (5. Mai 2010)

Ja, die Frage ist nur ob der dann auch für unser Team faltet .


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Mai 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> @nfsgame + @Bumblebee
> 
> Habt Ihr mal in den oben von mir erwähnten Thread gesehen ?


 


nfsgame schrieb:


> Jop, hab doch sogar drinn geantwortet .


 
Schien mir nicht nötig da auch noch zu antworten
Aber ja, da liegt *massives* Faltpotenzial
Wenn er dann noch für unser Team falten würde wäre es Spitze...


----------



## FloH 31 (5. Mai 2010)

Die Frage ist: Wozu braucht er *20 Tb* Speicherplatz 

btw: Irgendwie krass, was gerade im "leistungseinbruch beim Folding"-Thread abgeht. Ich kann nicht nachvollziehen wie eine absolut freiwillige Sache (die ja nun wahrlich nicht das Zünglein an der Klimaerwärmungswaage ist ) auf soviel...ja - *Hass* stoßen kann. Bin da ehrlich gesagt ein wenig sprachlos...

Btw: Natürlich auch von mir greetz zur Million russiaOnice!


----------



## The Master of MORARE (5. Mai 2010)

hmmm. gibt ja auch storage@home.


----------



## Gast3737 (5. Mai 2010)

FloH 31 schrieb:


> Natürlich auch von mir greetz zur Million russiaOnice!



mist soweit issa schon von mir auch Gratulation. pass aber auf bis ich mit GPU3 falte dann geht es bei mir ab..

Im übrigen habe ich den besagen Thread den menschenverachtenden Beitrag gemeldet. Ihr solltet das auch tun. Sowas gehört nicht in ein Forum in dem Respekt groß geschrieben wird.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (5. Mai 2010)

Will ich doch auch mal gratulieren.
Total verdessen, dass man auf "melden" klicken kann >.<. Habs daher lieber als Steilvorlage genommen.
Aber ich hätte nicht gedacht jemals hier auf solch Intoleranz zu stoßen.


----------



## T0M@0 (5. Mai 2010)

meine 9400GT will schon wieder nicht falten... gerade BSOD gehabt als ich den Client gestartet hatte... und dieses mal drehte sich der Lüfter xD


----------



## CheGuarana (5. Mai 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> hmmm. gibt ja auch storage@home.



Kenne ich, aber ich finde nirgends eine passende Community oder auch nur einen Clienten. Ich check des net.^^


----------



## Empirelord (6. Mai 2010)

@fighter0190:So sehr ich mich auch freue neue Falter begrüßen zu dürfen, muss ich dir trotzdem den Tipp geben mit deiner Graka nicht zu falten, dass sorgt 1.tens nur für verbitterung, weil die nvs gnadenlos schneller sind. Und 2tens schafft man die deadlines kaum, wenn der Rechner nicht mindestens 12h am Tag läuft.

Zum Thema Storage@home:
1.tens ist das Projekt derzeit eingestellt, da sich nicht genug Daten gefunden haben, die ausgelagert werden wollen.
2.tens helfen einem 20Terabyte überhaupt nicht, wenn man an ner 2000er Leitung klebt. Die Limitierung erfolg nicht durch die Festplatte sondern durch das Internet, heißt wenn du nicht gerade nen Serveranschluss hast, werden die sowieso nur nen paar MB ablegen.

So, gucke mir jetzt den Fred an.


----------



## Lorin (7. Mai 2010)

Ach ja.... 500.000 *ding*


----------



## nfsgame (7. Mai 2010)

Glückwunsch !

Edit: Der Q6700 knabbert gerade an dem P6040 . Soll 1Tag 6Stunden dauern und 7641Punkte bringen .


----------



## mattinator (7. Mai 2010)

Lorin schrieb:


> Ach ja.... 500.000 *ding*


Auch von mir


----------



## Empirelord (7. Mai 2010)

So, ich habe nun Angst vor GPU3!
Habe nen Stream nutzenden RSA-Key Kracking Programm eingeschaltet, Ergebnis:
GPU:71Grad
VRAM-Wandler:100Grad
Spawas:140Grad
Vom Stromverbrauch will ich gar nicht erst reden.


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Mai 2010)

Lorin schrieb:


> Ach ja.... 500.000 *ding*


 
Da kommt von mir doch glatt ein **DONG**


----------



## The Master of MORARE (7. Mai 2010)

Empirelord schrieb:


> So, ich habe nun Angst vor GPU3!
> Habe nen Stream nutzenden RSA-Key Kracking Programm eingeschaltet, Ergebnis:
> GPU:71Grad
> VRAM-Wandler:100Grad
> ...


Das hätt ich dir auch sagen können . Heizt ganz schön^^.


Bumblebee schrieb:


> Da kommt von mir doch glatt ein **DONG**


Von mir dann auch ein 
	
	



```
GRATZ transmitted, 0 received, +0 errors, 100% packet GRATZ, time *laaag*
```


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (7. Mai 2010)

Empirelord schrieb:


> GPU:71Grad
> VRAM-Wandler:100Grad
> Spawas:140Grad


Wie gut, dass ich mir eine R5870 Lightning kaufen werde, die hat einen besseren Kühler.


----------



## mattinator (7. Mai 2010)

Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Wie gut, dass ich mir eine R5870 Lightning kaufen werde, die hat einen besseren Kühler.



Gute Entscheidung.


----------



## Fate T.H (7. Mai 2010)

Empirelord schrieb:


> So, ich habe nun Angst vor GPU3!
> Habe nen Stream nutzenden RSA-Key Kracking Programm eingeschaltet, Ergebnis:
> GPU:71Grad
> VRAM-Wandler:100Grad
> ...



Handelt es sich da zufällig um RC5-72 ?

Deine Spawas werden aber mal verdammt heiß auf dauer sicher nicht gut.
Frage mich warum ATI dagegen nichts unternimmt da das Problem bekannt ist der hohen Temps
von deren Spawas seit der HD4xxx Serie und die 5er Serie auch nicht viel besser ist.
Die Stromaufnahme relativiert sich hier zumindest ggü. der NV-Karten da diese langsamer sind.


@Jever

Das kannste wohl laut sagen wobei meine HD5970 bzw. deren Spawas an die 80-90 Grad haben
unter Wasser wenn Furmark rennt. Kann aber auch daran liegen das die Wakü auf Silent getrimmt ist.


----------



## nfsgame (8. Mai 2010)

der SMP2 will mich ärgern. P6040 abgeliefert, P6041 bekommen. Wieder 1Tag 7 Studnen ackern . Naja für 7700Punkte gerne .


----------



## mattinator (8. Mai 2010)

@nfsgame

Du hast zu stark übertaktet, mit meinem Q9550@Stock hatte ich noch gar keine 604x-Projekte.


----------



## nfsgame (8. Mai 2010)

Wahrscheinlich . Aber das sagt uns doch das die normalen Big-WUs auch im Anmarsch sein könnten wenn die so schon "halbe"-Bigs für den Windows-SMP2 verteilen .


----------



## Muschkote (8. Mai 2010)

@mattinator
An der Übertaktung kann es nicht liegen, sonst hätte ich auch schon mal so ein schönes Projekt bekommen.


----------



## trucker1963 (8. Mai 2010)

Muschkote schrieb:


> @mattinator
> An der Übertaktung kann es nicht liegen, sonst hätte ich auch schon mal so ein schönes Projekt bekommen.



Stimmt,habe nicht übertaktet und schon ein paar in unregelmäßigen Abständen bekommen.


----------



## mattinator (8. Mai 2010)

Stanfords Wege sind unergründlich.


----------



## Soldat0815 (9. Mai 2010)

Habe grad auch ne 6040er WU bekommen hab mich schon gewundert warum da steht das es etwas über 1 tag dauert bis ich auf die Punkte geschaut habe 7xxx Punkte


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Mai 2010)

6040er auf dem Ci7 920... < 11'500 Punkte

Ja, ja, die Kraft der 8 Herzen


----------



## FloH 31 (9. Mai 2010)

Ich bekomme imo 15'757 PPD von meinem i7 geliefert.Allerdings hatte ich leider noch keine 6040er. :-/

Btw: Hab jetzt die 100 k geknackt, hört sich nach nicht viel an is aber nen Anfang wie ich finde.^^
Außerdem bin ich so unter Top 20 der 24h average Producer gerutscht


----------



## mattinator (9. Mai 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> 6040er auf dem Ci7 920... < 11'500 Punkte
> 
> Ja, ja, die Kraft der 8 Herzen



Naja, sagen wir mal 4+4.



FloH 31 schrieb:


> Hab jetzt die 100 k geknackt, hört sich nach  nicht viel an is aber nen Anfang wie ich finde.^^
> Außerdem bin ich so unter Top 20 der 24h average Producer gerutscht



Glückwunsch.


----------



## Gast3737 (9. Mai 2010)

FloH 31 schrieb:


> [..]
> Außerdem bin ich so unter Top 20 der 24h average Producer gerutscht


bin sogar schon Platz 12
habe auch endlich eine Mille lass knacken!


----------



## nfsgame (9. Mai 2010)

Glückwunsch Rune und FloH 31


----------



## Soldat0815 (9. Mai 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> 6040er auf dem Ci7 920... < 11'500 Punkte
> 
> Ja, ja, die Kraft der 8 Herzen



Angeber  Ich bin zufrieden damit 



FloH 31 schrieb:


> Ich bekomme imo 15'757 PPD von meinem i7 geliefert.Allerdings hatte ich leider noch keine 6040er. :-/
> 
> Btw: Hab jetzt die 100 k geknackt, hört sich nach nicht viel an is aber nen Anfang wie ich finde.^^
> Außerdem bin ich so unter Top 20 der 24h average Producer gerutscht



100k sind viel erreich die mal mit ner 4850er dafür hab ich über 3monate gebraucht 
Und jetzt mach ich mit meinem q9300 in einer woche mehr Punkte wie mit der 4850er im Monat 
Echt traurig


----------



## mattinator (9. Mai 2010)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> bin sogar schon Platz 12
> habe auch endlich eine Mille lass knacken!


Auch Glückwunsch, Knack


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Mai 2010)

Grats an Rune und FloH 31

und - btw.



FloH 31 schrieb:


> Ich bekomme imo 15'757 PPD von meinem i7 geliefert.Allerdings hatte ich leider noch keine 6040er. :-/


 
Kann ja noch kommen, und ja, natürlich kriege ich von anderen Projekten auch mehr Punkte


----------



## klefreak (9. Mai 2010)

hab ein massives problem..

hab seit heute in meiner VM (ubuntu10.4) nur errors:

```
--- Opening Log file [May 9 14:51:39 UTC] 


# Linux SMP Console Edition ###################################################
###############################################################################

                       Folding@Home Client Version 6.29

                          http://folding.stanford.edu

###############################################################################
###############################################################################

Launch directory: /home/klefreak/fah
Executable: ./fah6
Arguments: -smp 4 -verbosity 9 -advmethods 

[14:51:39] - Ask before connecting: No
[14:51:40] - User name: klefreak_gletscherfloh (Team 70335)
[14:51:40] - User ID: ############
[14:51:40] - Machine ID: 1
[14:51:40] 
[14:51:40] Loaded queue successfully.
[14:51:40] 
[14:51:40] + Processing work unit
[14:51:40] Core required: FahCore_a3.exe
[14:51:40] Core found.
[14:51:40] - Autosending finished units... [May 9 14:51:40 UTC]
[14:51:40] Trying to send all finished work units
[14:51:40] + No unsent completed units remaining.
[14:51:40] - Autosend completed
[14:51:41] Working on queue slot 09 [May 9 14:51:41 UTC]
[14:51:41] + Working ...
[14:51:41] - Calling './FahCore_a3.exe -dir work/ -nice 19 -suffix 09 -np 4 -checkpoint 10 -verbose -lifeline 1833 -version 629'

[14:51:41] 
[14:51:41] *------------------------------*
[14:51:41] Folding@Home Gromacs SMP Core
[14:51:41] Version 2.19 (March 6, 2010)
[14:51:42] 
[14:51:42] Preparing to commence simulation
[14:51:42] - Ensuring status. Please wait.
[14:51:51] - Looking at optimizations...
[14:51:51] - Working with standard loops on this execution.
[14:51:51] - Previous termination of core was improper.
[14:51:51] - Files status OK
[14:51:53] - Expanded 1766743 -> 2254429 (decompressed 127.6 percent)
[14:51:53] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=1766743 data_size=2254429, decompressed_data_size=2254429 diff=0
[14:51:53] - Digital signature verified
[14:51:54] 
[14:51:54] Project: 6062 (Run 0, Clone 32, Gen 14)
[14:51:54] 
[14:51:54] Entering M.D.
[14:52:02] Completed 0 out of 500000 steps  (0%)
[14:52:03] CoreStatus = 8B (139)
[14:52:03] Client-core communications error: ERROR 0x8b
[14:52:03] Deleting current work unit & continuing...
[14:52:13] Trying to send all finished work units
[14:52:13] + No unsent completed units remaining.
[14:52:13] - Preparing to get new work unit...
[14:52:13] Cleaning up work directory
[14:52:13] + Attempting to get work packet
[14:52:13] Passkey found
[14:52:13] - Will indicate memory of 800 MB
[14:52:13] - Connecting to assignment server
[14:52:13] Connecting to http://assign.stanford.edu:8080/
[14:52:29] Posted data.
[14:52:29] Initial: 40AB; - Successful: assigned to (171.64.65.54).
[14:52:29] + News From Folding@Home: Welcome to Folding@Home
[14:52:29] Loaded queue successfully.
[14:52:29] Connecting to http://171.64.65.54:8080/
[14:52:30] Posted data.
[14:52:30] Initial: 0000; - Receiving payload (expected size: 1767255)
[14:52:36] - Downloaded at ~287 kB/s
[14:52:36] - Averaged speed for that direction ~339 kB/s
[14:52:36] + Received work.
[14:52:36] + Closed connections
[14:52:41] 
[14:52:41] + Processing work unit
[14:52:41] Core required: FahCore_a3.exe
[14:52:41] Core found.
[14:52:41] Working on queue slot 00 [May 9 14:52:41 UTC]
[14:52:41] + Working ...
[14:52:41] - Calling './FahCore_a3.exe -dir work/ -nice 19 -suffix 00 -np 4 -checkpoint 10 -verbose -lifeline 1833 -version 629'

[14:52:41] 
[14:52:41] *------------------------------*
[14:52:41] Folding@Home Gromacs SMP Core
[14:52:41] Version 2.19 (March 6, 2010)
[14:52:41] 
[14:52:41] Preparing to commence simulation
[14:52:41] - Looking at optimizations...
[14:52:41] - Created dyn
[14:52:41] - Files status OK
[14:52:42] - Expanded 1766743 -> 2254429 (decompressed 127.6 percent)
[14:52:42] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=1766743 data_size=2254429, decompressed_data_size=2254429 diff=0
[14:52:42] - Digital signature verified
[14:52:42] 
[14:52:42] Project: 6062 (Run 0, Clone 32, Gen 14)
[14:52:42] 
[14:52:42] Assembly optimizations on if available.
[14:52:42] Entering M.D.
[14:52:49] Completed 0 out of 500000 steps  (0%)
[14:52:49] CoreStatus = 8B (139)
[14:52:49] Client-core communications error: ERROR 0x8b
[14:52:49] Deleting current work unit & continuing...

.
.
.
.
.

--- Opening Log file [May 9 14:51:39 UTC] 


# Linux SMP Console Edition ###################################################
###############################################################################

                       Folding@Home Client Version 6.29

                          http://folding.stanford.edu

###############################################################################
###############################################################################

Launch directory: /home/klefreak/fah
Executable: ./fah6
Arguments: -smp 4 -verbosity 9 -advmethods 

[14:51:39] - Ask before connecting: No
[14:51:40] - User name: klefreak_gletscherfloh (Team 70335)
[14:51:40] - User ID: ###########
[14:51:40] - Machine ID: 1
[14:51:40] 
[14:51:40] Loaded queue successfully.
[14:51:40] 
[14:51:40] + Processing work unit
[14:51:40] Core required: FahCore_a3.exe
[14:51:40] Core found.
[14:51:40] - Autosending finished units... [May 9 14:51:40 UTC]
[14:51:40] Trying to send all finished work units
[14:51:40] + No unsent completed units remaining.
[14:51:40] - Autosend completed
[14:51:41] Working on queue slot 09 [May 9 14:51:41 UTC]
[14:51:41] + Working ...
[14:51:41] - Calling './FahCore_a3.exe -dir work/ -nice 19 -suffix 09 -np 4 -checkpoint 10 -verbose -lifeline 1833 -version 629'

[14:51:41] 
[14:51:41] *------------------------------*
[14:51:41] Folding@Home Gromacs SMP Core
[14:51:41] Version 2.19 (March 6, 2010)
[14:51:42] 
[14:51:42] Preparing to commence simulation
[14:51:42] - Ensuring status. Please wait.
[14:51:51] - Looking at optimizations...
[14:51:51] - Working with standard loops on this execution.
[14:51:51] - Previous termination of core was improper.
[14:51:51] - Files status OK
[14:51:53] - Expanded 1766743 -> 2254429 (decompressed 127.6 percent)
[14:51:53] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=1766743 data_size=2254429, decompressed_data_size=2254429 diff=0
[14:51:53] - Digital signature verified
[14:51:54] 
[14:51:54] Project: 6062 (Run 0, Clone 32, Gen 14)
[14:51:54] 
[14:51:54] Entering M.D.
[14:52:02] Completed 0 out of 500000 steps  (0%)
[14:52:03] CoreStatus = 8B (139)
[14:52:03] Client-core communications error: ERROR 0x8b
[14:52:03] Deleting current work unit & continuing...
[14:52:13] Trying to send all finished work units
[14:52:13] + No unsent completed units remaining.
[14:52:13] - Preparing to get new work unit...
[14:52:13] Cleaning up work directory
[14:52:13] + Attempting to get work packet
[14:52:13] Passkey found
[14:52:13] - Will indicate memory of 800 MB
[14:52:13] - Connecting to assignment server
[14:52:13] Connecting to http://assign.stanford.edu:8080/
[14:52:29] Posted data.
[14:52:29] Initial: 40AB; - Successful: assigned to (171.64.65.54).
[14:52:29] + News From Folding@Home: Welcome to Folding@Home
[14:52:29] Loaded queue successfully.
[14:52:29] Connecting to http://171.64.65.54:8080/
[14:52:30] Posted data.
[14:52:30] Initial: 0000; - Receiving payload (expected size: 1767255)
[14:52:36] - Downloaded at ~287 kB/s
[14:52:36] - Averaged speed for that direction ~339 kB/s
[14:52:36] + Received work.
[14:52:36] + Closed connections
[14:52:41] 
[14:52:41] + Processing work unit
[14:52:41] Core required: FahCore_a3.exe
[14:52:41] Core found.
[14:52:41] Working on queue slot 00 [May 9 14:52:41 UTC]
[14:52:41] + Working ...
[14:52:41] - Calling './FahCore_a3.exe -dir work/ -nice 19 -suffix 00 -np 4 -checkpoint 10 -verbose -lifeline 1833 -version 629'

[14:52:41] 
[14:52:41] *------------------------------*
[14:52:41] Folding@Home Gromacs SMP Core
[14:52:41] Version 2.19 (March 6, 2010)
[14:52:41] 
[14:52:41] Preparing to commence simulation
[14:52:41] - Looking at optimizations...
[14:52:41] - Created dyn
[14:52:41] - Files status OK
[14:52:42] - Expanded 1766743 -> 2254429 (decompressed 127.6 percent)
[14:52:42] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=1766743 data_size=2254429, decompressed_data_size=2254429 diff=0
[14:52:42] - Digital signature verified
[14:52:42] 
[14:52:42] Project: 6062 (Run 0, Clone 32, Gen 14)
[14:52:42] 
[14:52:42] Assembly optimizations on if available.
[14:52:42] Entering M.D.
[14:52:49] Completed 0 out of 500000 steps  (0%)
[14:52:49] CoreStatus = 8B (139)
[14:52:49] Client-core communications error: ERROR 0x8b
[14:52:49] Deleting current work unit & continuing...


--- Opening Log file [May 9 14:57:11 UTC] 


# Linux SMP Console Edition ###################################################
###############################################################################

                       Folding@Home Client Version 6.29

                          http://folding.stanford.edu

###############################################################################
###############################################################################

Launch directory: /home/klefreak/fah
Executable: ./fah6
Arguments: -smp 4 -verbosity 9 -advmethods 

[14:57:11] - Ask before connecting: No
[14:57:11] - User name: klefreak_gletscherfloh (Team 70335)
[14:57:11] - User ID: ######################
[14:57:11] - Machine ID: 1
[14:57:11] 
[14:57:11] Loaded queue successfully.
[14:57:12] 
[14:57:12] + Processing work unit
[14:57:12] Core required: FahCore_a3.exe
[14:57:12] Core not found.
[14:57:12] - Core is not present or corrupted.
[14:57:12] - Attempting to download new core...
[14:57:12] + Downloading new core: FahCore_a3.exe
[14:57:12] Downloading core (/~pande/Linux/AMD64/Core_a3.fah from www.stanford.edu)
[14:57:12] - Autosending finished units... [May 9 14:57:12 UTC]
[14:57:12] Trying to send all finished work units
[14:57:12] + No unsent completed units remaining.
[14:57:12] - Autosend completed
[14:57:28] Initial: AFDE; + 10240 bytes downloaded
.....
[14:57:37] Initial: 4F78; + 1896272 bytes downloaded
[14:57:37] Verifying core Core_a3.fah...
[14:57:37] Signature is VALID
[14:57:37] 
[14:57:37] Trying to unzip core FahCore_a3.exe
[14:57:38] Decompressed FahCore_a3.exe (4424968 bytes) successfully
[14:57:38] + Core successfully engaged
[14:57:43] 
[14:57:43] + Processing work unit
[14:57:43] Core required: FahCore_a3.exe
[14:57:43] Core found.
[14:57:43] Working on queue slot 00 [May 9 14:57:43 UTC]
[14:57:43] + Working ...
[14:57:43] - Calling './FahCore_a3.exe -dir work/ -nice 19 -suffix 00 -np 4 -checkpoint 10 -verbose -lifeline 1825 -version 629'

[14:57:43] 
[14:57:43] *------------------------------*
[14:57:43] Folding@Home Gromacs SMP Core
[14:57:43] Version 2.19 (March 6, 2010)
[14:57:43] 
[14:57:43] Preparing to commence simulation
[14:57:43] - Ensuring status. Please wait.
[14:57:53] - Looking at optimizations...
[14:57:53] - Working with standard loops on this execution.
[14:57:53] - Previous termination of core was improper.
[14:57:53] - Files status OK
[14:57:53] - Expanded 1766743 -> 2254429 (decompressed 127.6 percent)
[14:57:53] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=1766743 data_size=2254429, decompressed_data_size=2254429 diff=0
[14:57:53] - Digital signature verified
[14:57:53] 
[14:57:53] Project: 6062 (Run 0, Clone 32, Gen 14)
[14:57:53] 
[14:57:53] Entering M.D.
[14:58:00] Completed 0 out of 500000 steps  (0%)
[14:58:00] CoreStatus = 8B (139)
[14:58:00] Client-core communications error: ERROR 0x8b
[14:58:00] Deleting current work unit & continuing...
[14:58:11] Trying to send all finished work units
[14:58:11] + No unsent completed units remaining.
[14:58:11] - Preparing to get new work unit...
[14:58:11] Cleaning up work directory
[14:58:11] + Attempting to get work packet
[14:58:11] Passkey found
[14:58:11] - Will indicate memory of 800 MB
[14:58:11] - Connecting to assignment server
[14:58:11] Connecting to http://assign.stanford.edu:8080/
[14:58:27] Posted data.
[14:58:27] Initial: 40AB; - Successful: assigned to (171.64.65.54).
[14:58:27] + News From Folding@Home: Welcome to Folding@Home
[14:58:27] Loaded queue successfully.
[14:58:27] Connecting to http://171.64.65.54:8080/
[14:58:28] Posted data.
[14:58:28] Initial: 0000; - Error: Bad packet type from server, expected work assignment
[14:58:28] - Attempt #1  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.
[14:58:37] + Attempting to get work packet
[14:58:37] Passkey found
[14:58:37] - Will indicate memory of 800 MB
[14:58:37] - Connecting to assignment server
[14:58:37] Connecting to http://assign.stanford.edu:8080/
```

aktueller log; vm einmal mit sm3 und danach wieder smp4 und dann wieder mit smp3 gestartet...


```
--- Opening Log file [May 9 16:30:54 UTC] 


# Linux SMP Console Edition ###################################################
###############################################################################

                       Folding@Home Client Version 6.29

                          http://folding.stanford.edu

###############################################################################
###############################################################################

Launch directory: /home/klefreak/fah
Executable: ./fah6
Arguments: -smp 3 -verbosity 9 -advmethods 

[16:30:54] - Ask before connecting: No
[16:30:54] - User name: klefreak_gletscherfloh (Team 70335)
[16:30:54] - User ID: #####################
[16:30:54] - Machine ID: 1
[16:30:54] 
[16:30:54] Loaded queue successfully.
[16:30:54] 
[16:30:54] + Processing work unit
[16:30:54] Core required: FahCore_a3.exe
[16:30:54] Core found.
[16:30:54] - Autosending finished units... [May 9 16:30:54 UTC]
[16:30:54] Trying to send all finished work units
[16:30:54] + No unsent completed units remaining.
[16:30:54] - Autosend completed
[16:30:54] Working on queue slot 02 [May 9 16:30:54 UTC]
[16:30:54] + Working ...
[16:30:54] - Calling './FahCore_a3.exe -dir work/ -nice 19 -suffix 02 -np 3 -checkpoint 10 -verbose -lifeline 2010 -version 629'

[16:30:54] 
[16:30:54] *------------------------------*
[16:30:54] Folding@Home Gromacs SMP Core
[16:30:54] Version 2.19 (March 6, 2010)
[16:30:54] 
[16:30:54] Preparing to commence simulation
[16:30:54] - Ensuring status. Please wait.
[16:31:04] - Looking at optimizations...
[16:31:04] - Working with standard loops on this execution.
[16:31:04] - Previous termination of core was improper.
[16:31:04] - Going to use standard loops.
[16:31:04] - Files status OK
[16:31:04] - Expanded 1798579 -> 2396877 (decompressed 133.2 percent)
[16:31:04] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=1798579 data_size=2396877, decompressed_data_size=2396877 diff=0
[16:31:04] - Digital signature verified
[16:31:04] 
[16:31:04] Project: 6014 (Run 1, Clone 65, Gen 143)
[16:31:04] 
[16:31:04] Entering M.D.
[16:31:10] Using Gromacs checkpoints
[16:31:11] Resuming from checkpoint
[16:31:11] Verified work/wudata_02.log
[16:31:11] Verified work/wudata_02.trr
[16:31:11] Verified work/wudata_02.edr
[16:31:11] Completed 22692 out of 500000 steps  (4%)
[16:36:27] Completed 25000 out of 500000 steps  (5%)


--- Opening Log file [May 9 16:41:39 UTC] 


# Linux SMP Console Edition ###################################################
###############################################################################

                       Folding@Home Client Version 6.29

                          http://folding.stanford.edu

###############################################################################
###############################################################################

Launch directory: /home/klefreak/fah
Executable: ./fah6
Arguments: -smp 4 -verbosity 9 -advmethods 

[16:41:39] - Ask before connecting: No
[16:41:39] - User name: klefreak_gletscherfloh (Team 70335)
[16:41:39] - User ID: ##############
[16:41:39] - Machine ID: 1
[16:41:39] 
[16:41:39] Loaded queue successfully.
[16:41:39] 
[16:41:39] - Autosending finished units... [May 9 16:41:39 UTC]
[16:41:39] + Processing work unit
[16:41:39] Trying to send all finished work units
[16:41:39] Core required: FahCore_a3.exe
[16:41:39] + No unsent completed units remaining.
[16:41:39] - Autosend completed
[16:41:39] Core found.
[16:41:39] Working on queue slot 02 [May 9 16:41:39 UTC]
[16:41:39] + Working ...
[16:41:39] - Calling './FahCore_a3.exe -dir work/ -nice 19 -suffix 02 -np 4 -checkpoint 10 -verbose -lifeline 2057 -version 629'

[16:41:40] 
[16:41:40] *------------------------------*
[16:41:40] Folding@Home Gromacs SMP Core
[16:41:40] Version 2.19 (March 6, 2010)
[16:41:40] 
[16:41:40] Preparing to commence simulation
[16:41:40] - Ensuring status. Please wait.
[16:41:49] - Looking at optimizations...
[16:41:49] - Working with standard loops on this execution.
[16:41:49] - Previous termination of core was improper.
[16:41:49] - Going to use standard loops.
[16:41:49] - Files status OK
[16:41:50] - Expanded 1798579 -> 2396877 (decompressed 133.2 percent)
[16:41:50] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=1798579 data_size=2396877, decompressed_data_size=2396877 diff=0
[16:41:50] - Digital signature verified
[16:41:50] 
[16:41:50] Project: 6014 (Run 1, Clone 65, Gen 143)
[16:41:50] 
[16:41:50] Entering M.D.
[16:41:56] Using Gromacs checkpoints
[16:41:56] Resuming from checkpoint
[16:41:56] Verified work/wudata_02.log
[16:41:56] Verified work/wudata_02.trr
[16:41:56] Verified work/wudata_02.edr
[16:41:57] Completed 27012 out of 500000 steps  (5%)
[16:51:19] Completed 30000 out of 500000 steps  (6%)
[17:08:34] Completed 35000 out of 500000 steps  (7%)
[17:24:49] Completed 40000 out of 500000 steps  (8%)
[17:41:46] Completed 45000 out of 500000 steps  (9%)
[17:57:46] Completed 50000 out of 500000 steps  (10%)
[18:14:44] Completed 55000 out of 500000 steps  (11%)
[18:29:39] Completed 60000 out of 500000 steps  (12%)
[18:43:02] Completed 65000 out of 500000 steps  (13%)
[18:56:32] Completed 70000 out of 500000 steps  (14%)
[19:11:17] Completed 75000 out of 500000 steps  (15%)
[19:27:13] Completed 80000 out of 500000 steps  (16%)
[19:42:08] Completed 85000 out of 500000 steps  (17%)
[19:56:14] Completed 90000 out of 500000 steps  (18%)
[20:11:23] Completed 95000 out of 500000 steps  (19%)
[20:26:42] Completed 100000 out of 500000 steps  (20%)
[20:39:57] Completed 105000 out of 500000 steps  (21%)


--- Opening Log file [May 9 20:49:29 UTC] 


# Linux SMP Console Edition ###################################################
###############################################################################

                       Folding@Home Client Version 6.29

                          http://folding.stanford.edu

###############################################################################
###############################################################################

Launch directory: /home/klefreak/fah
Executable: ./fah6
Arguments: -smp 3 -verbosity 9 -advmethods 

[20:49:29] - Ask before connecting: No
[20:49:29] - User name: klefreak_gletscherfloh (Team 70335)
[20:49:29] - User ID: #############
[20:49:29] - Machine ID: 1
[20:49:29] 
[20:49:29] Loaded queue successfully.
[20:49:29] 
[20:49:29] + Processing work unit
[20:49:29] Core required: FahCore_a3.exe
[20:49:29] Core found.
[20:49:29] - Autosending finished units... [May 9 20:49:29 UTC]
[20:49:29] Trying to send all finished work units
[20:49:29] + No unsent completed units remaining.
[20:49:29] - Autosend completed
[20:49:29] Working on queue slot 02 [May 9 20:49:29 UTC]
[20:49:29] + Working ...
[20:49:29] - Calling './FahCore_a3.exe -dir work/ -nice 19 -suffix 02 -np 3 -checkpoint 10 -verbose -lifeline 2560 -version 629'

[20:49:29] 
[20:49:29] *------------------------------*
[20:49:29] Folding@Home Gromacs SMP Core
[20:49:29] Version 2.19 (March 6, 2010)
[20:49:29] 
[20:49:29] Preparing to commence simulation
[20:49:29] - Ensuring status. Please wait.
[20:49:39] - Looking at optimizations...
[20:49:39] - Working with standard loops on this execution.
[20:49:39] - Previous termination of core was improper.
[20:49:39] - Going to use standard loops.
[20:49:39] - Files status OK
[20:49:39] - Expanded 1798579 -> 2396877 (decompressed 133.2 percent)
[20:49:39] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=1798579 data_size=2396877, decompressed_data_size=2396877 diff=0
[20:49:39] - Digital signature verified
[20:49:39] 
[20:49:39] Project: 6014 (Run 1, Clone 65, Gen 143)
[20:49:39] 
[20:49:39] Entering M.D.
[20:49:45] Using Gromacs checkpoints
[20:49:46] Resuming from checkpoint
[20:49:46] Verified work/wudata_02.log
[20:49:46] Verified work/wudata_02.trr
[20:49:46] Verified work/wudata_02.edr
[20:49:46] Completed 105762 out of 500000 steps  (21%)
[21:00:02] Completed 110000 out of 500000 steps  (22%)
[21:12:20] Completed 115000 out of 500000 steps  (23%)
```

und habe testweise auch schon folgendes probiert:
den neuen Core A3 2.19 + workordner geloscht --> keine Beserung
-advmethods entfernt: brachte funktionierende WU's jedoch läuft nun alles sehr langsam ab: ca 15' anstelle von 4' pro % !!
hba danach testweise smp4 auf smp3 geändert, jedoch hat das nur kurzfristig geholfen.. ;(
-----------------------------
hab acuh im foldingforum gepostet, jedoch derzeit dazu noch kieen antwort erhalten..

System: Ubuntu 10.4 in ner quadvm Q9550@3,4ghz 800mb ram in der vm.. workstation 7.1
funktionierte bis heute morgen einwandfrei..

mfg klemens


----------



## mattinator (10. Mai 2010)

Habe folgendes in den Info's zu den CoreStati gefunden (s. CoreStatus codes - FaHWiki, Status 8B gab es dort nicht):


> CoreStatus = 89 (137)
> Client-core communications error: ERROR 0x89
> Deleting current work unit & continuing...
> Triggered by the OS, probably due to insufficient memory


Sieh Dir in der VM mal den Zustand der System-Resourcen (Hauptspeicher, Festplatte) an, z.B. mit df und top. Evtl. ist die virtuelle Festplatte voll oder der der virt. Speicher ausgelastet.


----------



## nfsgame (10. Mai 2010)

Mit dem aktuellen Ubuntu verweigert der SMP auf meinem Lap auch den Dienst . er holt sich jedoch gar nicht erst ne WU.


----------



## Soldat0815 (10. Mai 2010)

Boa kotz gestern hab gestern mein PC bissl weiter übertaktetund die 6040er WU wurde heut nacht wegen unstable Sys oder wie das heist abgebrochen und das im letzten 1/5el war schon über 80%  
Was mich aufregt es lief gestern von Mittag bis nachts 12Uhr perfekt und wie ich heut früh aufstand war er im Anmeldbildschirm da und beim Starten von F@H sah ich die kacke
Also mehr als 3,3Ghz läuft nicht Stabil da macht die CPU dicht


----------



## klefreak (10. Mai 2010)

@mattinator:  der client verwendet derziet ca 400mb ram, da bleiben laut "systemmonitor" noch ca 600 frei (plus 400mb swap) ; hab der vm 1gb zugewiesen, jedoch ändert das nichts an der performance..
....

@nfsgame:

mit dem neuen ubuntu hat der client seine probleme, aber dafür gibt es einen temporären fix..
Folding Forum • View topic - 6.29 has libc problems (symptom: Could not CosmHTTPOpen)

funktioniert bei mir und vielen anderen aus dem foldingforum...

mfg


EDIT: es läuft wieder, jedoch kann ich den fehler nicht ganz zurückverfolgen...

Entweder hat geholfen, dass ich beim Client das SMP Flag kurzzeitig von 4 auf 8 erhöht habe; oder das "reinstallieren" der VM-Ware... ??

aber gut, bin erstmal wieder froh, dass ich nicht "nur" 800ppd falte


----------



## weizenleiche (10. Mai 2010)

Liebe Falter, hätte jemand interesse an dem System in meiner Sig? Bevor ich das aufem Marktplatz rausballer verkauf ich das lieber an einem Kollegen ... also meldet euch bitte.

Ich falte übrigends auch bald wieder mit - hab nur gerade keine Zeit ( Abschlussarbeiten usw. )


----------



## CheGuarana (11. Mai 2010)

Mh, schreib mir mal was du für das ganze haben möchtest. Wobei sich das, gerade mit der 4870, nicht so fürs falten eigenet...


----------



## Gast3737 (11. Mai 2010)

was sind das zur Zeit für hässliche SMP WU Projekt 10001 und 1793 gehen nicht zu falten..


----------



## Muschkote (11. Mai 2010)

Ich hab exakt das gleiche Problem. B4 Core 10015 und 10021

Edit: Achso, ein 1793 hat ich auch kurz, ist sofort abgeschmirgelt.


----------



## Gast3737 (11. Mai 2010)

habe einfach die Que dat gekillt und ruhe war. neue WU neues Glück..


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Mai 2010)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> habe einfach die queue.dat gekillt und Ruhe war. neue WU neues Glück..


 
Natürlich ist es jedem selber überlassen ob er "unangenehme" WU's einfach löscht
Aber...
Ich möchte *grundsätzlich* darum bitten es hier nicht noch zu posten und so zu einem schlechten Beispiel für Andere zu werden

Ganz herzlichen Dank


----------



## weizenleiche (11. Mai 2010)

Toxy schrieb:


> Mh, schreib mir mal was du für das ganze haben möchtest. Wobei sich das, gerade mit der 4870, nicht so fürs falten eigenet...



Für den ganzen hab ich mir so 500-550€ vorgestellt.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (11. Mai 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> [...]
> Ich möchte *grundsätzlich* darum bitten es hier nicht noch zu posten und so zu einem schlechten Beispiel für Andere zu werden
> 
> Ganz herzlichen Dank



So soll es sein .
Wo kämen wir da hin wenn jeder einfach ne Kuh(.dat) toastet!

Aber ich liege warscheinlich richtig, wenn ich behaupte, dass das hier nur eine kleine Verfehlung am Rande leidenschaftlichen Faltertums war .


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Mai 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Aber ich liege warscheinlich richtig, wenn ich behaupte, dass das hier nur eine kleine Verfehlung am Rande leidenschaftlichen Faltertums war .


 
Ich seh das genauso 

 *UND* die Teile sind zum


----------



## russiaONice (11. Mai 2010)

Hmm... also ich hatte noch keins dieser Schmuckstuecke... dann wohl: "zum Glueck"! Aber dafuer habe ich heuer Morgen aus Versehen den CPU-Client doppelt gestartet... und dafuer den GPU-Client gar nicht :/ Naja. Zum Glueck "oneunit" als 2tes 

Und hab mir Heute Ueberlegt, dass ich Ende der Woche erst mal aufhoeren werde zu falten. Zumindest in Abwesenheit. Und anwesend bin ich nicht soooo oft. Aber wenn ich auf mein Konto gucke, sollte ich die errechnete 380€ Nachzahlung wenigstenz noch VERSUCHEN um 90€ zu druecken. Rot am 5ten des Monats finde ich nicht sehr feierlich...und die Festival Saison ging noch nicht mal los! :O
Na ma abwarten wie lange (meine Firma sich Zeit laesst mich endlich gerechter zu bezahlen ...  ... )


----------



## Gast3737 (12. Mai 2010)

ich habe die que.glatt nur gelöscht weil der Herr eine WU gezogen hat die er ständig beendet hat und diese komische stink WU hat er beschissen gefaltet..ergo löschen

@russiaONice auf wieviel KWh/Jahr war deine Monatliche Zahlung eingstellt..


----------



## steffen0278 (12. Mai 2010)

Jep, Als Falter sollte man sich ein Ziel setzen. mein liegt bei 40€ im Monat für den Rechner.


----------



## Mettsemmel (12. Mai 2010)

Ne Strom-Flatrate wär doch für uns Falter mal ganz praktisch^^

//EDIT: Wär dann quasi eine F_al_trate


----------



## Muschkote (12. Mai 2010)

Eine Stromflat bringt aber auch ein kleines Problem mit sich. Man wird quasi dazu "genötigt", mehr Falt-Hardware anzuschaffen.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (13. Mai 2010)

Meine HD 5870 ist da, sie faltet auch schon, mit dem -forcegpu ati_r700 Flag. Im anderen PCIe x16-Slot steckt jetzt eine 9600 GT. Der GPU-Client, der früher auf meiner 9800 GTX+ lief, verweigert jetzt die Arbeit. Mit -forcegpu nvidia_g80 gibt es UNSTABLE_MACHINE. Ich würde gerne beide Grakas falten lassen.

Ich habe nur ein 500W-Netzteil und meine CPU ist übertaktet. Da will ich nicht HD 5870 und 9800 GTX+ gleichzeitig betreiben. Die GTX+ habe ich jetzt einem Freund geliehen, der mir im Gegenzug die 9600 GT geliehen hat.

Mein Mainboard hat 4 Grafikkarten-Slots. Slot 1 und 3 haben volle 16 Lanes, bei 2 Grafikkarten muss man die beiden nehmen. Die HD 5870 (in Slot 1) ist natürlich die primäre Grafikkarte, also -gpu 0. F@H läuft mit diesem Flag, aber auch ohne, auf der HD 5870. Den Client für die Nvidia habe ich sowohl mit -gpu 1 (weil es die 2. Graka ist) als auch mit -gpu 2 (weil sie im 3. Slot ist) gestartet, keins von beiden hat geklappt.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (13. Mai 2010)

So fern ich eine Antwort auf meinen Pn erhalte stelle ich meine gesammte CPU/GPU Leistung zur Verfügung !!

Das wären dann eine Inte E8500 @ 4.0GHz und eine ATi HD 4850 @ 700/1100MHz. Die GPU lässt sich noch ocen das ist keine ding !


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (13. Mai 2010)

Die HD 5870 schafft bei mir 3800 PPD. Etwas wenig, aber besser als nichts.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (13. Mai 2010)

Ihr kann man auch beides zusammen laufen lassen GPU und CPU ?


----------



## FloH 31 (13. Mai 2010)

Ja, du kannst z.B. einen Smp Client für deinen E8500 nehmen und einen Gpu2 für deine Graka. Ich würde allerdings sagen, dass es noch nicht allzuviel bringt, die Graka falten zu lassen weil sie der Cpu einen Kern klaut und Gpu2 Ati Karten schlecht nutzt.
Deswegen  ist es sinnvoll, auf Gpu3 zu warten.


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Mai 2010)

CrimsoN 1.9 schrieb:


> So fern ich eine Antwort auf meinen Pn erhalte stelle ich meine gesammte CPU/GPU Leistung zur Verfügung !!


 
Na dann hoffe ich mal du bekommst deine Antwort




CrimsoN 1.9 schrieb:


> Das wären dann eine Intel E8500 @ 4.0GHz und eine ATi HD 4850 @ 700/1100MHz. Die GPU lässt sich noch ocen das ist keine ding !


 
Und ja, für die CPU solltest du eine SMP2 nehmen
Und ja, leider, die 4850 ist momentan (beim Falten) eher eine Bremse für die CPU-Leistung


----------



## CheGuarana (13. Mai 2010)

Leuteeee.^^

Macht mir mal ein paar Angebote: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-2-board-dualcore-cpu-nv-grafikkarten-nt.html

Achja, und nen schönen Männatag wünsch ich euch.


----------



## Soldat0815 (13. Mai 2010)

CrimsoN 1.9 schrieb:


> So fern ich eine Antwort auf meinen Pn erhalte stelle ich meine gesammte CPU/GPU Leistung zur Verfügung !!
> 
> Das wären dann eine Inte E8500 @ 4.0GHz und eine ATi HD 4850 @ 700/1100MHz. Die GPU lässt sich noch ocen das ist keine ding !




lass die 4850er weg die kostet dich mehr punkte wie sie bringt ist bei mir auch so deswegen faltet nur meine quad cpu


----------



## mattinator (13. Mai 2010)

Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Im anderen PCIe x16-Slot steckt jetzt eine 9600 GT. Der GPU-Client, der früher auf meiner 9800 GTX+ lief, verweigert jetzt die Arbeit. Mit -forcegpu nvidia_g80 gibt es UNSTABLE_MACHINE.
> ...
> Die HD 5870 (in Slot 1) ist natürlich die primäre Grafikkarte, also -gpu 0. F@H läuft mit diesem Flag, aber auch ohne, auf der HD 5870. Den Client für die Nvidia habe ich sowohl mit -gpu 1 (weil es die 2. Graka ist) als auch mit -gpu 2 (weil sie im 3. Slot ist) gestartet, keins von beiden hat geklappt.



-gpu 0 und -gpu 1 sollte so stimmen, funktioniert mit meinen zwei GTX 275 auch so (Windows XP). Du bist ja schon eine Weile dabei, nicht sauer sein, wenn Dir die Fragen zu blöd vorkommen. Manchmal übersieht man ja doch etwas. Ein paar Ideen:


Du hast es sicher schon ohne -forcegpu nvidia_g80 getestet ?
in den Client.cfg unterschiedliche ID's eingetragen:





> machineid=1



aktuelles Verzeichnis der Verknüpfung / Startverzeichnis ist unterschiedlich


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (13. Mai 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Du hast es sicher schon ohne -forcegpu nvidia_g80 getestet ?


Ja. Dieses Flag habe ich erst gesetzt, nachdem es anders nicht funktioniert hat. Früher hat es ja auch immer ohne das Flag funktioniert.



> in den Client.cfg unterschiedliche ID's eingetragen:


Ich habe dem GPU-Client, der auf der ATI läuft, die Machine ID 3 zugewiesen, der für Nvidia hat nach wie vor 2, der SMP 1.



> aktuelles Verzeichnis der Verknüpfung / Startverzeichnis ist unterschiedlich


Die Verzeichnisse stimmen überein.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (13. Mai 2010)

so dank unsern lieben Jever_Pilsener falte ich nun mit !

Vielen dank noch mal !!


----------



## nfsgame (13. Mai 2010)

o.O, nee Seb war das nicht .


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (13. Mai 2010)

Ach ja eine frage ich habe ich...hfm.net zeit mir keinen fortschritt an aber SMP2 zeigt mir an das ich schon zwei% habe.


----------



## nfsgame (13. Mai 2010)

Drück in HFM.NET einmal F6 .


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (13. Mai 2010)

Für was stehen die 3631.x PPD ?


----------



## nfsgame (13. Mai 2010)

Das ist dei Leistung die du erreichst. PPD steht für Points per Day.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (13. Mai 2010)

Naja 3630,x ist sicherlich nicht viel oder ?

Und noch was wo kann ich die Stats an kucken die unsre team hat und die ich selber habe ?
Und gibt es sonst noch was was ich wissen muss ?
Ach ja muss man am tag eine bestimmte zeit falten ?


----------



## Henninges (13. Mai 2010)

guckst du hier : PCGH_Team_Account - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

...und herzlichen willkommen...


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (13. Mai 2010)

Henninges schrieb:


> guckst du hier : PCGH_Team_Account - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats
> 
> ...und herzlichen willkommen...



Danke aber ich finde mich selber nicht auf der Seite unser team zwar...aber mich selber nicht 

Oder muss ich erst eine mal die 100% erreicht voll haben oder wie geh das da.

P.s.: Sry wenn ich so dumm frage...bin aber neu auf dem Gebiet


----------



## nfsgame (13. Mai 2010)

Du bist erst in der Statistik wenn du mindestens eine Unit beendet und versand hast. Und dann musst du auch noch auf das nächstes Statistikupdate warten .


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (13. Mai 2010)

Gut Gut dann lasse mich meine Pc einfach die ganze Zeit rechen da macht der immer mal was sinnvolles ^^

FRAGE ICH HABE VOS BEI 13% AUF GEHÖRT DA ICH GERN EINE RUNDE ZOCKEN WOLLTE WENN ICH DANN EINFACH WIEDER NEUE STARTE GEHT DAS BEI 13% WEITER ODER FÄNGT DAS NEU AN ?


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Mai 2010)

Es geht da weiter - und *Willkommen* auch von mir


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (13. Mai 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Es geht da weiter - und *Willkommen* auch von mir



Danke dir 

FRAGE ICH HABE VOS BEI 13% AUF GEHÖRT DA ICH GERN EINE RUNDE ZOCKEN  WOLLTE WENN ICH DANN EINFACH WIEDER NEUE STARTE GEHT DAS BEI 13% WEITER  ODER FÄNGT DAS NEU AN ?


----------



## Stergi (13. Mai 2010)

es geht dann bei ca. 13% auch weiter  herzlich willkommen


----------



## CheGuarana (14. Mai 2010)

Aloha!

Ich habe soeben für 256€ eine GTX295 ersteigert. Ich bin sowas von happy ey...


----------



## Empirelord (14. Mai 2010)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch.

Habe grade meinen Thermoback fertig, und werde morgen (von nfsgame) nen ninja 2 kriegen.

Ich bin also auch Happy.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (14. Mai 2010)

Ja juhu erste Einheit fertig !!!

Und die näste ist gerade am am laufen ^^


----------



## Henninges (14. Mai 2010)

gratz @ toxy...viel spass mit der rakete !


----------



## mattinator (14. Mai 2010)

CrimsoN 1.9 schrieb:


> Ja juhu erste Einheit fertig !!!
> 
> Und die näste ist gerade am am laufen ^^



Na dann 





> Volles Rooäää!!!


 (YouTube - Werner - Volles Rooäää!!!) !


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (14. Mai 2010)

Ihr jungs ich finde mich selber nicht auf der Sats seit...


----------



## Henninges (14. Mai 2010)

wie lautet den dein account name ?


----------



## Schmicki (14. Mai 2010)

CrimsoN 1.9 schrieb:


> Ihr jungs ich finde mich selber nicht auf der Sats seit...



Guckstu hier:
CrimsoN_1.9 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

oder guckstu hier:
Kakao Stats - Production History - CrimsoN_1.9


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (14. Mai 2010)

Ich dank dir !


----------



## The Master of MORARE (15. Mai 2010)

So, mal allen neuen und Wiederkehrern Alles Gute!
Merk grad ich hab die 3. Mille überfaltet  .


----------



## mattinator (15. Mai 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> So, mal allen neuen und Wiederkehrern Alles Gute!
> Merk grad ich hab die 3. Mille überfaltet  .


Glückwunsch
Habe gerade in der Bucht 'nen Q9650 für 179,- plus Versand "erstanden", da lege ich mit dem CPU-SMP2-Client noch mal eine kleine Schippe drauf. Mal sehen, wieviel ich für meinen Q9550 (C1) dann noch bekomme, momentan sind die 775-Quad-Preise ja wieder relativ hoch.


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Mai 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Merk grad ich hab die 3. Mille überfaltet  .


Spitze, grosses *GRATS *


----------



## Henninges (15. Mai 2010)

da will ich nicht hinten anstehen...gratz @ master für die 3. mille...


----------



## nfsgame (15. Mai 2010)

Glückwunsch Master . Ich baumel hier bei knappen 2,5Mio Punkten, dauert also noch nen bisschen bis ich dich eingeholt hab .


----------



## The Master of MORARE (15. Mai 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Spitze, grosses *GRATS *


Jaja, aber haben wir Dir denn schon zur 25. Mille gratuliert ? Ist ja ein ziemlich heißer Wert ! ALLES GUTE!!!


----------



## CheGuarana (15. Mai 2010)

Wenn ich erstmal meine 295 hier hab, dann trete ich euch allen kräftig in den popo. 

Dann is hier nichts mehr mit Laptop 300PPD, dann sind nämlich 2x8000PPD. *grins*


----------



## The Master of MORARE (15. Mai 2010)

Toxy schrieb:


> Wenn ich erstmal meine 295 hier hab, dann trete ich euch allen kräftig in den popo.
> 
> Dann is hier nichts mehr mit Laptop 300PPD, dann sind nämlich 2x8000PPD. *grins*


Du weißt aber schon, dass du dich auf ne verdammte frickelei eingelassen hast oder?
Die verdammte Karte ist unter Faltlast gut und gerne 95°C warm. Das macht öfter mal nen haufen EUEs, abgeseen davon, dass es manchmal nicht klappt auch beide GPUs falten zu lassen.

Wünsch dir trotzdem viel Erfolg.


----------



## CheGuarana (15. Mai 2010)

Ehm, HALLO? Atlasfolder bekommt das auch hin, und was der kann, kann ich schon lange...

Ausserdem werde ich eh nicht ständig falten bei dem Stromverbrauch.


----------



## Tanail (15. Mai 2010)

So, ich bin ab jetz auch mit von der Partie 

Im Moment läuft leider nur der CPU Client. Der GPU Client sagt mir, dass meine Graka bzw. der Grafiktreiber ( Catalyst 10.4 ) nicht unterstützt wird. Den Fehler hatte ich bei 10.3 auch schon.
Ich habe eine 5850 von Sapphire, an der Karte sollte es also nicht liegen.
OS ist W7 Ultimate 64bit.

Irgendwelche Tipps?


----------



## nfsgame (15. Mai 2010)

Wilkommen. Und einen Tipp für dich haben wir: Lass den GPU-Client weg, der ist bei AMD-Karten das Paradebeispiel für ineffizienz, zumindest bis GPU3 mit OpenCL-Support draußen ist .


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Mai 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Jaja, aber haben wir Dir denn schon zur 25. Mille gratuliert ? Ist ja ein ziemlich heißer Wert ! ALLES GUTE!!!


 
Nö, aber das macht ja nix, geht alles so schnell immer 

Und

Auch von mir ein *WILLKOMMEN*, Tanail


----------



## Tanail (15. Mai 2010)

Okay, danke ^^
Dann kann meine Grafikkarte weiter brav Strom sparen


----------



## mattinator (15. Mai 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Jaja, aber haben wir Dir denn schon zur 25. Mille gratuliert ? Ist ja ein ziemlich heißer Wert ! ALLES GUTE!!!



Auch Glückwunsch an unseren Team-Leader in der Producer-Liste und Danke für Deinen Einsatz.


----------



## Gast3737 (16. Mai 2010)

25 mio pt sind echt Klasse..danke das du das für 70335 und dich erfaltet hast! lass weiterhin knacken!
sagt mal was ist eigentlich aus Silentkilla unseren ehemaligen Leader geworden..


----------



## nfsgame (16. Mai 2010)

Der macht nicht mehr mit weil er seiner HW nicht schaden will.


----------



## Stergi (16. Mai 2010)

xD wohl eher seinem Geldbeutel xD


----------



## CheGuarana (16. Mai 2010)

Soo lustig war das nicht, denn irgendwie hab ich den Eindruck, dass keiner lacht...


----------



## lordraphael (16. Mai 2010)

Toxy schrieb:


> Soo lustig war das nicht, denn irgendwie hab ich den Eindruck, dass keiner lacht...



Damit kann man wohl auch Teamitglieder vergräulen ......
Ich fand den Witz genial ^^


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Mai 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Der macht nicht mehr mit weil er seiner HW nicht schaden will.


 
Nun, eigentlich müsste wirklich irgendwo stehen:

"Falten kann die Gesundheit ihrer Hardware gefährden, zu Risiken und Nebenwirkungen fragen sie ihren Distributor oder Foldingprofi"

Allerdings, aus eigener Erfahrung weiss ich, es ist wie beim Tunen/Übertakten allgemein
In *Massen* gefordert reduziert sich die Lebenserwartung der Hardware nicht wesentlich / wer es übertreibt kann schon mal was "töten"


----------



## T0M@0 (16. Mai 2010)

so, bin erfolgreich umgezogen... kann aber leider nicht mehr 24/7 falten, weil ich hier keine Stromflat mehr habe... werd erstmal den x4 dezent untertakten und undervolten und die GTX260 auf standarttakt bringen.... mal sehen ob ich dann wenigstens 8 stunden oder so falte... ;(

wie ist denn eure taktik, wenn ihr nicht 24/7 faltet? SMP2 mit -oneunit und die Grafikkarte einfach so lange falten lasen bis CPU fertig ist?


----------



## nfsgame (16. Mai 2010)

Da kommt Freude auf


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  .


----------



## Henninges (16. Mai 2010)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> wie ist denn eure taktik, wenn ihr nicht 24/7 faltet? SMP2 mit -oneunit und die Grafikkarte einfach so lange falten lasen bis CPU fertig ist?


 
an meinen freien tagen ( ein rollierender in der woche + sonntag ) falten 2 rechner mit der gpu, ansonsten foldet die gtx275 am tag rund 7 stunden, die gtx260 3-4 stunden am tag...


----------



## Gast3737 (16. Mai 2010)

meine Taktik? ich habe keine, es wird so gefaltet wie es kommt..jeder punkt zählt, nur achte ich auch darauf, dass ich noch innerhalb des Verfalltermins falte..


----------



## russiaONice (16. Mai 2010)

Taktik: Rechner wecken. SMP2 & GPU-Client starten.
Wenn Zeit zu pennen ist: beim SMP gucken ob bald (in 1,5h) das Projekt fertig ist. Wenn ja: Mit "-oneunit" neu starten und jedes mal rumfluchend feststellen, dass manN dadurch wieder mind 10min verloren hat und auch wieder mal zu spaete ins Bette kommt  ...
Wenn nicht, dann einfach beenden und naechsten Tag halt wieder weiter machen.
bei GPU is das ja scheiss egal. Wenn der Rechner aus soll, wird halt beendet.

Und von mir auchn *GRATZ* an die Mehrfachmillionaere!


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (16. Mai 2010)

moin,moin,

da ich für eine woche ne 9800gt habe werde ich die mitfalten lassen da es sonst verschwendung von folding power währe.
in diesem sinne:

Happy folding!


----------



## nfsgame (17. Mai 2010)

Meine (Vorrats-)GPU-Clients haben gerade dreimal ien und diesselbe WU bekommen, löschen und eine neue holen bringt nix .


----------



## mattinator (17. Mai 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Meine (Vorrats-)GPU-Clients haben gerade dreimal ien und diesselbe WU bekommen, löschen und eine neue holen bringt nix .



Sieht man das im nachhinein im HFM.NET als failed oder merkt man das nur, wenn scheinbar Punkte fehlen ? Mein Rechner faltet einen großen Teil der unbeaufsichtigt und ich rechne die Punkte natürlich nicht nach.


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Mai 2010)

Tatsächlich sieht man das in HFM es hinterlegt dann bei Project (Run,Clone,Gen) die Zahlen alarmgelb
Und das nicht erst danach

Es ist aber allgemein eher untypisch, dass das passiert


----------



## mattinator (18. Mai 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Tatsächlich sieht man das in HFM es hinterlegt dann bei Project (Run,Clone,Gen) die Zahlen alarmgelb
> Und das nicht erst danach
> 
> Es ist aber allgemein eher untypisch, dass das passiert



Dass man es während der aktiven Projekte sieht, weiß ich, habe ich selbst nicht nur einmal erlebt. Wollte eigentlich wissen, ob man es auch herausbekommt, wenn man es während der aktiven Projekte nicht gemerkt hat. Werden dann z.B. im HFM.NET alle identischen Projekte nach dem ersten abgelieferten als "failed" gekennzeichnet ? Man sitzt doch nicht den ganzen Tag vor dem Bildschirm, und starrt auf die Anzeige von HFM.NET, um die alarmgelbe Warnung sofort zu sehen und reagieren zu können.


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Mai 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Wollte eigentlich wissen, ob man es auch herausbekommt, wenn man es während der aktiven Projekte nicht gemerkt hat.
> 
> Gute Frage, soweit
> 
> Werden dann z.B. im HFM.NET alle identischen Projekte nach dem ersten abgelieferten als "failed" gekennzeichnet ?


 
Das ist sehr wahrscheinlich
Ich rechne damit, dass du in dem Fall im log nachlesen wirst, dass er die  fertige WU bereits erhalten hat



mattinator schrieb:


> Man sitzt doch nicht den ganzen Tag vor dem Bildschirm, und starrt auf die Anzeige von HFM.NET, um die alarmgelbe Warnung sofort zu sehen und reagieren zu können.


 
Ja nee, sag bloss, dass du noch was anderes macht


----------



## mattinator (18. Mai 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ja nee, sag bloss, dass du noch was anderes macht



Habe diese Woche Urlaub. Sieht nur so aus als ob ich nichts anderes zu tun hätte.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (18. Mai 2010)

Ich werde ab heute ein Multimonitorsystem haben (24" + 19"). Auf den 19" werde ich hauptsächlich Fenster schieben, die ich nur so nebenbei brauche. Wenn der Platz ausreicht, kann ich neben der Arbeit HFM.NET offen haben. 1x zur Seite blicken und schon bin ich über meine Clients informiert. 
Wahrscheinlich kommt der 24" in 30 - 45 Minuten.

Edit: Der DPD-Bote war vorhin da. Nachher werde ich den Monitor installieren.


----------



## CheGuarana (18. Mai 2010)

Für mein neues System hab ich mir auch schon nen 24 Zoller vorgestellt, aber die Dinger sind teilweise echt teuer, also werde ich wohl 2 - 3 Wochen mit ner 17" Röhre auskommen müssen...


----------



## nfsgame (18. Mai 2010)

Mein Falter hat in den letzten 24Stunden vier Bluescreens produziert . Das wird heute nix mit vielen Punkten...


----------



## Henninges (18. Mai 2010)

wenn da mal nicht was im "busche" ist...


----------



## nfsgame (18. Mai 2010)

Wehe du machst wieder diesen "Blick", da gibts bestimmt wieder nen BSOD, der dunklen Macht sei dank .


----------



## The Master of MORARE (18. Mai 2010)

Bald soll es ProtomolCores für GPU3 hageln... das kann ja nur Gutes heißen, wenn sie so langsam mal anfangen das in OpenMM zu implementieren, damit es bald mal Cores gibt. XDDD.


----------



## nfsgame (18. Mai 2010)

Link pls ?


----------



## Empirelord (18. Mai 2010)

@Multimonitoring: Ist echt geil, ich habe das nen Jahr und kann gar nicht mehr ohne.(Das schlimme ist, das mann sich iwann nach dem 3ten sehnt.)


----------



## T0M@0 (18. Mai 2010)

Empirelord schrieb:


> @Multimonitoring: Ist echt geil, ich habe das nen Jahr und kann gar nicht mehr ohne.(Das schlimme ist, das mann sich iwann nach dem 3ten sehnt.)



oder 4.


----------



## Empirelord (18. Mai 2010)

Das kommt dann wahrscheinlich, wenn man 3 hat, aber wieso auch nicht, man hat ja noch nen Anschluss frei an der Graka und Röhren gibts für nen Euro bei ebay.
Solange man nicht mit der 5970 Eyefinitiy rumläuft, ist noch alles "normal".


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (18. Mai 2010)

Ich plane schon länger, mir zusätzlich zu diesem 24" 2 weitere baugleiche Exemplare zu holen, der alte 19" käme dann aber weg. Schon jetzt merke ich, dass die Arbeitsfläche auch noch größer sein dürfte, aber auch das hier ist schon gut. Dann könnte ich auch auf 3 Monitoren zocken.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (19. Mai 2010)

So endlich kann ich mal eine längere zeit wieder falten.
Von jetzt bis morgen Nachmittag ach schön.


----------



## nfsgame (19. Mai 2010)

Erst lädt er sich nen neuen Core herunter und nun das :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das soll bei mir glauvb ich nicht sein. Erst die Bluescreens und nun das .


Edit: Dafür geht die 9800GT aufeinmal ab wie nix gutes und nix böses, die 9500GT hingegen produziert ein EUE nach dem nächsten .


----------



## Lochti (19. Mai 2010)

Tach zusammen ,
so langsam komme ich wieder in den Top 100 !!!!!


----------



## CrashStyle (19. Mai 2010)

Och trag grad auch wieder mein teil dazu bei und hoffe ich kan ein bisschen helfen^^


----------



## Muschkote (19. Mai 2010)

@nfsgame

Das liegt nicht an Dir, ich bekomm die WU auch nicht raus. Schon mist wenn der Bonus so dahinschmilzt.  Vieleicht ist auch die ganze WU futsch. Man beachte dabei meinen *enormen* Uploadspeed. 
Durch die sinnlosen Uploadversuche war die ganze Zeit mein I-Net ausser Gefecht gesetzt.

[11:14:17] Connecting to http://130.237.165.141:8080/
[11:51:03] Posted data.
[11:51:04] Initial: 0000; - Uploaded at ~9 kB/s
[11:51:04] - Averaged speed for that direction ~9 kB/s
[11:51:04] - Server does not have record of this unit. Will try again later.

[12:09:13] Project: 6014 (Run 1, Clone 6, Gen 153)

[12:09:13] + Attempting to send results [May 19 12:09:13 UTC]
[12:09:13] - Reading file work/wuresults_01.dat from core
[12:09:13]   (Read 20555524 bytes from disk)
[12:09:13] Connecting to http://130.237.232.140:8080/
[12:12:44] Posted data.
[12:12:44] Initial: 0000; + Could not connect to Work Server (results)
[12:12:44]     (130.237.232.140:8080)
[12:12:44] + Retrying using alternative port
[12:12:44] Connecting to http://130.237.232.140:80/
[12:16:20] Posted data.
[12:16:20] Initial: 0000; + Could not connect to Work Server (results)
[12:16:20]     (130.237.232.140:80)
[12:16:20] - Error: Could not transmit unit 01 (completed May 19) to work server.
[12:16:20] - 8 failed uploads of this unit.


----------



## CheGuarana (20. Mai 2010)

Öh Leuteee?

Mein vServer rechnet jetzt wieder normale WUs, obwohl ich ein -advmethods beim starten des Prozesses angehängt habe. o.O


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rumpelkammer: PCtitle=AW: Rumpelkammer: PCGH Folding@Home-Thread II*



Toxy schrieb:


> Öh Leuteee?
> 
> Mein vServer rechnet jetzt wieder normale WUs, obwohl ich ein -advmethods beim starten des Prozesses angehängt habe. o.O


 
.. Weil er -advmethods rechnet *sofern* welche *vorhanden* sind
Kommt bei mir auch manchmal vor - da ist nix babutt


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (20. Mai 2010)

Mein PII 955 (SMP) macht gerade 7.387,7  PPD. P6067, gibt 2751 Punkte.
So viel PPD hat der PII noch nie zuvor gemacht.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (20. Mai 2010)

Hab auch ein paar mehr erst so 3300 und jetzt 4100


----------



## klefreak (20. Mai 2010)

hab gerade aufgerüstet 

Mein neuer 1055t samt Crosshair IV läuft nun nach 2 Tagen intensivem Auseinandersetzens mit AMD-OC anstelle der 2,8ghz mit 3,9ghz  und faltet gerade ca 12700ppd in der 6-kern VM !!! (Workstation 7.1)
--> Bonus sei dank 

mfg klemens

EDIT:

TPF 3:44
Projekt: P6021

EDIT2: die BIG-Projekte sind mir aber, da ich nur 4gb Ram habe etwas zu groß... will ja auch nebenbei noch den pc nutzen.. (sofern ich die mit 6 Kernen überhaupt nutzen könnte)


----------



## russiaONice (20. Mai 2010)

Und ich habe das erste mal seit WOCHEN endlich mal wenn ich nach Hause komme eine angenehme Temperatur im Schlafzimmer. Das WE (abwesend) darf er noch durchfalten aber dann is denke ich wirklich Schluss ohne vernuenftige, Schlafzimmertemperaturschonende Kuehlmethode!^^ Naja - ausser an den wg Festival abwesenden WEs - da kann man ja mal ein Auge zudruecken 

Schnieke Pfingsten allen!


PS: Ach so. Temp is Heuer mal gut, weil ich vergessen hatte den Rechner laufen zu lassen


----------



## Muschkote (20. Mai 2010)

@klefreak

Wozu VM?
Lass den mal unter Windows rödeln, ich denk da kannst du noch mehr raus holen.

Ich kann genau zu dem Projekt ein Beispiel liefern. (i7 920/3.8GHz)
VM: min Frame 3:27
Win7: min Frame 2:56

Und die "BIG-Projekte" gehen erst mit "8" Kernen.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (20. Mai 2010)

boar ich hab schon wieder ne P1797 WU... die bekomme ich nie durchgekaut in 7Tagen... ich brauch 7,5Tage

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## klefreak (21. Mai 2010)

Muschkote schrieb:


> @klefreak
> 
> Wozu VM?
> Lass den mal unter Windows rödeln, ich denk da kannst du noch mehr raus holen.
> ...



naja, die vm hat den vorteil, dass der client dort schon eingerichtet ist, und ich zu faul bin, den derzeitigen windowsclient samt mpich... zu installieren.

mfg


----------



## CheGuarana (21. Mai 2010)

Also diesen PPD-Mehrwert würde ich mir nicht entgehen lassen, zudem so die effizienz etwas schlechter ist. 
Wie lange braucht man denn dafür? Ich brauch fürs einrichten eines SMP Clients nicht mal 4Minuten...^^


----------



## Vision-Modding (21. Mai 2010)

Hat jemand heute auch die Probleme das der normale CPU-client keine arbeit bekommt ?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (21. Mai 2010)

Vision-Modding schrieb:


> Hat jemand heute auch die Probleme das der normale CPU-client keine arbeit bekommt ?



Ich rechne kaum noch mit dem normalen CPU-Client. Bei den anderen Clients hat es manchmal geholfen, den Client neu zu starten, ggf. mehrmals.


----------



## Gast3737 (21. Mai 2010)

so Freunde nun heiligt mal alle die
7 0 3 3 5 
danke das war es auch schon von meiner Seite..


----------



## nfsgame (21. Mai 2010)




----------



## klefreak (21. Mai 2010)

Toxy schrieb:


> Also diesen PPD-Mehrwert würde ich mir nicht entgehen lassen, zudem so die effizienz etwas schlechter ist.
> Wie lange braucht man denn dafür? Ich brauch fürs einrichten eines SMP Clients nicht mal 4Minuten...^^




das stimmt schon, nur die linux-vm kann ihc einfach mal schnell pausieren..

wenn der Client dann endccih ganz ohne mpich released wird werde ich wahrscheinlich umsteigen..


----------



## Gast3737 (21. Mai 2010)

im übrigen gab es mal wieder ein SMP Core update von 2.17 auf 2.19

@Daniel diese Einstellung lobe ich mir..war im übrigen vor einer Woche in Gifhorn


----------



## Muschkote (21. Mai 2010)

Oha, und ich freue mich jetzt, weil ich mit dem Win-SMP endlich pausieren/unterbrechen oder ändern kann wie mir grade lustig ist, dagegen sind mir in der VM einige WUs abgeraucht. Aber jedem so wie er es mag.


----------



## klefreak (21. Mai 2010)

Muschkote schrieb:


> Oha, und ich freue mich jetzt, weil ich mit dem Win-SMP endlich pausieren/unterbrechen oder ändern kann wie mir grade lustig ist, dagegen sind mir in der VM einige WUs abgeraucht. Aber jedem so wie er es mag.



so soll es sein 

deswegen gibt es ja für fast jeden Geschmack einen clienten 

mfg Klemens

ps: hauptsache die PPD stimmen am Ende


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (22. Mai 2010)

klefreak schrieb:


> deswegen gibt es ja für fast jeden Geschmack einen clienten


Nein. Für den ATI-User, der das Potenzial seiner Karte ausnutzen will, gibt es keinen.


----------



## Muschkote (22. Mai 2010)

Man beachte dabei den Wortlaut: 



> deswegen gibt es ja für *fast* jeden Geschmack einen clienten


----------



## klefreak (22. Mai 2010)

Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Nein. Für den ATI-User, der das Potenzial seiner Karte ausnutzen will, gibt es keinen.





Muschkote schrieb:


> Man beachte dabei den Wortlaut:




genau, meine hd5770 schläft derzeit auch ihren Dornröschenschlaf


----------



## CheGuarana (22. Mai 2010)

Meine 295 ist vermutlich auf dem Weg, aber leider ist ja Pfingsten und hermes und Co. arbeiten nicht...


----------



## Vision-Modding (22. Mai 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Ich rechne kaum noch mit dem normalen CPU-Client. Bei den anderen Clients hat es manchmal geholfen, den Client neu zu starten, ggf. mehrmals.


Ja nur bleibt mir bei einem 6000+ nichts anderes übrig mit den smp2 wird der doch nie fertig


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (22. Mai 2010)

ihr wann kommt der neue client für ATi Karten ?


----------



## Gast3737 (22. Mai 2010)

CrimsoN 1.9 schrieb:


> ihr wann kommt der neue client für ATi Karten ?


 häää was möchtest du?


----------



## nfsgame (22. Mai 2010)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> im übrigen gab es mal wieder ein SMP Core update von 2.17 auf 2.19
> 
> @Daniel diese Einstellung lobe ich mir..war im übrigen vor einer Woche in Gifhorn


Bin ich jetzt gemeint? Wenn ja dann warste ja in der Nähe .


@CrimsoN 1.9: Der GPU3 mit OpenCL erscheint vermutlich irgendwann mit DNF .


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Mai 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Der GPU3 mit OpenCL erscheint vermutlich irgendwann mit DNF .


 
Genau - im Bundle


----------



## Tanail (22. Mai 2010)

Kann man beim SMP Client einstellen, wie viele Kerne er nutzen soll?
Damit mein CPU Lüfter weiter unhörbar bleibt würd ich gern 2 von meinen 4 Kernen für F@H deaktivieren, und das würd ich gern nicht jeden Tag mit dem Task Manager machen


----------



## nfsgame (22. Mai 2010)

Was hast du für nen Kühler/Lüfter der dadraufsitzt?


----------



## Tanail (22. Mai 2010)

Einen EKL Groß-Clockner mit einem Coolink SWIF2 PWM 1700 rpm Lüfter. Ab 3 Kernen wird der Lüfter bei 1200-1300 rpm leicht hörbar.


----------



## nfsgame (22. Mai 2010)

Was hälste davon den Lüfter gegen einen Be Quiet oder Noiseblocker zu ersetzen?


----------



## Tanail (22. Mai 2010)

Ich habe schon einen Noiseblocker als Gehäuselüfter, der nicht wirklich leiser ist. Ein BeQuiet wäre etwas leiser, aber trotzdem noch hörbar.
In der Nacht sollte es so leise wie möglich sein, und das ist mein PC nur, wenn er mit 2 oder weniger Kernen faltet


----------



## nfsgame (22. Mai 2010)

Hm, das Problem ist das der Q6700 etrem weniger LEistung bringt mit ner zwei Kernen. Ist er übertaktet? Wenn nein hast du schonmal undervoltet?


----------



## Tanail (22. Mai 2010)

Ich hab ihn bei 1.3V auf 2.8 GHz übertaktet. Den Takt senke ich sicher nicht, sonst laufen Spiele zu schlecht, und weniger Spannung ist auch nicht drin.
Ich will wirklich nur mit 2 Kernen folden, ohne jeden Tag im Task Manager die Affinität festzulegen. Außerdem laufen dann Spiele auch nen Tick besser, wenn 2 Kerne frei sind.
Die Leistungseinbußen beim Folden sind mir im Vergleich zur Lautstärke egal.


----------



## CheGuarana (22. Mai 2010)

Haste denn schon versuche bei gleichem Takt die Spannung bisschen zu senken? Wenig bringt da manchmal echt viel...


----------



## mattinator (22. Mai 2010)

Tanail schrieb:


> Kann man beim SMP Client einstellen, wie viele Kerne er nutzen soll?
> Damit mein CPU Lüfter weiter unhörbar bleibt würd ich gern 2 von meinen 4 Kernen für F@H deaktivieren, und das würd ich gern nicht jeden Tag mit dem Task Manager machen



Komisch, dass die anderen Falter sich so zieren ? Als Start-Parameter -smp 2 angeben oder mal probehalber -smp 3, vllt. reduziert das die Lautstärke schon ausreichend.


----------



## Tanail (22. Mai 2010)

Vielen Dank, genau das hab ich gesucht


----------



## nfsgame (23. Mai 2010)

Ich bekomme diesen dummen SMP2 unter Ubuntu 10.04 einfach nicht zum laufen. whosyerdaddy ist auch schon installiert, der Fehler scheint woanders zu liegen .


----------



## klefreak (23. Mai 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ich bekomme diesen dummen SMP2 unter Ubuntu 10.04 einfach nicht zum laufen. whosyerdaddy ist auch schon installiert, der Fehler scheint woanders zu liegen .



das problem hatte ich, da ich diesen "Patch" nicht richtig durchgeführt hatte..

schau mal im foldingforum, dort schreibt TEAR auch, wie man das alles nochmals resetet (linux befehle einfach abarbeiten) um es danach noch einmal "fromscratch" zu machen.. bei mir hat es auch erst beim 2. Versuch geklappt..
http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=44&t=12939   Seite 4  1. Post...
lg Klemens

ps: der Fehler kommt wenn whosyerdaddy nicht richtig installiert ist


----------



## nfsgame (23. Mai 2010)

Nun kommt das...


----------



## klefreak (23. Mai 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Nun kommt das...




poste dein Problem im von mir verlinkten Thread, TEAR antwortet da meist recht schnell (innerhalb von 24h; usa..) und kann dir da sicher schneller helfen als ich mit meinen nicht vorhandenen Linux Kenntnissen..

ansonsten mal AM subaru anschreiben, der hat auch Linuxerfahrung


mfg klemens


----------



## CheGuarana (23. Mai 2010)

Die Meldung sagt doch schon alles, libc.so.6 ist nicht beschreibbar. Also die entsprechende Datei einfach mal chmoden mit 777 und dann nochmal probieren.


```
chmod 777 libc.so.6
```


----------



## nfsgame (23. Mai 2010)

Wenn das so einfach wäre...
Wenn ich die unlocke und dann whosyerdaddy starte wie es im howto steht gibts jeeeeeedemenge Fehler. Ich werde die mal die Tage im Foldingforum Posten .


----------



## CheGuarana (23. Mai 2010)

Ok, psote mal die Menge Fehler die da erscheinen.
Die kann man sichelrich auch noch ausmerzen


----------



## nfsgame (23. Mai 2010)

Lol, Blackscreen -> Hab hart neugestartet -> zum dritten mal in meiner Linuxkariere auf dem Lap grinst mich "Kernel panik: not syncing" an. Ich könnte das Ding an die Wand klatschen .


----------



## mattinator (23. Mai 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ich bekomme diesen dummen SMP2 unter Ubuntu 10.04 einfach nicht zum laufen. whosyerdaddy ist auch schon installiert, der Fehler scheint woanders zu liegen .



Das Problem ist, dass der Folding-Client dynamisch (!) mit einer anderen Version der  libc-Link-Library erzeugt wurde als die Runtime-Library in dieser Ubuntu-Version. Hier das Ganze etwas ausführlicher in englisch: Folding Forum • View topic - Problem with Ubuntu 10.04. Mit dem Patch soll das korrigiert werden. Einfacher wäre es, einen statisch gelinkten Client einzusetzen. Für eine ältere Version (6.24 beta) gab es das schon mal über das Folding-Forum (http://www.stanford.edu/~kasson/folding/linux/fah6.static), vllt. ist auch irgendwo eine vom 6.29 zu finden (auf den ersten Blick scheinbar leider nicht).


----------



## nfsgame (23. Mai 2010)

Ah, danke für die Erklärung .
Das Ubuntu hat sich allerdings beim Neustart schon verabschiedet (Kernel panic: not syncing; s.o.). Jetzt versuche ich es mit Debian .


----------



## mattinator (23. Mai 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Jetzt versuche ich es mit Debian .



Ist sicher eine native Installation ? Linux auf Notebooks war schon immer problematisch, dachte eigentlich, das sieht inzwischen besser aus. Wenn Du nicht auf bestimmte "Spezialitäten" angewiesen bist, sollte der Unterschied zwischen Ubuntu und und Debian nicht so gravierend sein. Falls Du spezifische Fragen zum Linux hast, kannst Du auch mal per PN anfragen. Beschäftige mich schon einige Jahre beruflich damit, allerdings mehr im Server-Bereich.

ps.: Habe die 5 Mio geschafft, bald Platz 16 im Team.


----------



## CheGuarana (24. Mai 2010)

Nee matti, also Linux auf Laptops, ist gerade in der Lenovoszene sehr beliebt.
Auf meinem R60 kam schon SuSE zum Einsatz und auf meinem R61 Mint.

Früher war es aber tatsächlich so, dass Linux sich auf Notebooks nicht lohnte, da zu viele Fehler selbst zu beseitigen und auszumerzen waren.


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Mai 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Habe die 5 Mio geschafft, bald Platz 16 im Team.


 
Na wenn das mal kein  wert ist - GROSSES *Grats*

Dann mal auf zu ==> *Next Milestone: 6,000,000 Points* <==


----------



## mattinator (24. Mai 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Na wenn das mal kein  wert ist - GROSSES *Grats*
> 
> Dann mal auf zu ==> *Next Milestone: 6,000,000 Points* <==



Danke, wird wohl ein Weilchen dauern, aber gebe mir Mühe.


----------



## Henninges (24. Mai 2010)

grats auch von mir zur 5.mille...


----------



## nfsgame (24. Mai 2010)

Glückwunsch !


----------



## Empirelord (24. Mai 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Danke, wird wohl ein Weilchen dauern, aber gebe mir Mühe.



Bei deiner aktuellen Produktion dürften das doch nur 40Tage sein, oder?


----------



## CheGuarana (24. Mai 2010)

Joa, jetzt rechne das mal aus, bei ca. 500W die das Ding braucht.

Ne mach lieber nicht, da wird einem schwindelig...


----------



## Mettsemmel (24. Mai 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> ps.: Habe die 5 Mio geschafft, bald Platz 16 im Team.



Glückwunsch 
Anfang/Mitte Juli müsste ich meine 1. Mio haben


----------



## mattinator (24. Mai 2010)

Empirelord schrieb:


> Bei deiner aktuellen Produktion dürften das doch nur 40Tage sein, oder?



Stimmt, aber das wird wieder rückläufig. Die letzte Woche hatte ich Urlaub, da lief der Rechner 24/7. Ab morgen gibt es die 24 Stunden wieder maximal von Fr. bis So. Da der Rechner im Wohn- / Schlafzimmer steht und doch nicht ganz so leise läuft, wäre meine nächtliche "Ruhephase" für die Regeneration zum nächsten Arbeitstag doch etwas gestört.



Toxy schrieb:


> Joa, jetzt rechne das mal aus, bei ca. 500W die das  Ding braucht.
> 
> Ne mach lieber nicht, da wird einem schwindelig...



Sehr gut geschätzt, hatte mal unter Volllast gemessen: 483 - 492 W mit Tastatur und Bildschirm, ohne Bildschirm (die meiste Zeit) 455 - 464 W. Bin gerade aus diesem Grund schon am Überlegen, irgendwann doch noch etwas mehr zurückzudrehen. Da kommen schon einige Kosten übers Jahr zusammen. In gewisser Weise ist es ja auch ein Hobby, welches Spaß macht. Ob ich unser Geld nun dafür ausgebe oder für andere Freuden, die man sich so gönnt, macht eigentlich keinen großen Unterschied. Solange meine Frau mit mir einer Meinung ist, kein Problem. Außerdem gibt es z.B. in unsererm Team noch Mitglieder, gegenüber denen meine "paar Watt" sicher nur Peantus sind. Mal sehen, wie es sich entwickelt.

@alle

Vielen Dank für die Wünsche, auch für weitere schon im voraus. Trotz mancher anderer Meinungen in einem hier nicht weiter bezeichneten Thread habe ich trotz des hohen Energieumsatzes die Hoffnung, in der Summe damit etwas positives zu bewirken.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (24. Mai 2010)

Ihr habe eine Problem habe auf einmal nur noch eine PPD von 856 statt 4200 was da los ?

Nachtrag: Der PPD hatte sich nach einen Neustart wieder normaleisrt aber jetzt wieder auf 850 PPD gefallen. An was kann das liegen `?


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Mai 2010)

Hab meine Kaffeesatztasse grad verlegt.... 

Nachdem ich nicht von Allen alle Profile weiss; wie wohl keiner hier - wäre es sinnvoll etwas mehr Info zu posten

Also
- welcher Client
- auf welchem "Prozessor"
- unter welchem BS
etc

... hier werden sie (dann) geholfen


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (24. Mai 2010)

Also:

CPU = E8500 @ 4.0GHZ
Client = SMP2
BS (OS?) = Win seven 64bit


----------



## CheGuarana (24. Mai 2010)

Vielleicht einfach berechnugsfehler von deinem Monitoring-Tool 
Anscheinend hast du die Funktionsweise von F@h noch nicht ganz gepeilt wenn ihc mir deine eoc Statistik angucke und das lese was du oben geschrieben hast (4200PPD). :/


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (24. Mai 2010)

nfsgame hat mir das alles gemacht ^.^

Und laut HFM.NET sollte ich eine PPD von Ca 4.100/4.300 haben. Aber wenn ich mir wie du meine Statistik an kucke habe ich noch nicht mal 3.000 Punkte.


----------



## Mettsemmel (24. Mai 2010)

Du hast wahrscheinlich noch nich genug WUs gefaltet um Bonuspunkte zu kriegen, würde ich jetzt tippen.


----------



## CheGuarana (24. Mai 2010)

Er hat ja eh nur nen potenten Dualcore, von daher gibts gar keine Bigwus für ihn


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (24. Mai 2010)

Ne das hat sich geklärt....Toxy hat mir per X-fire geholfen....und ich habe da noch was andren erfahren....-.-
good night white pride


----------



## Mettsemmel (24. Mai 2010)

Toxy schrieb:


> Er hat ja eh nur nen potenten Dualcore, von daher gibts gar keine Bigwus für ihn


Was ham denn bigWUs damit zu tun?
Die gehn doch sowieso nur per VM dacht ich und er faltet ja mit SMP2.


----------



## CheGuarana (24. Mai 2010)

Ne falsch gedacht, Bigwus mit Bonus bekommst nur mit i7s mit 8 Kernen. Ne Vm ist in dem Falle auch nicht pflicht *denke ich*.


----------



## Mettsemmel (24. Mai 2010)

Ich rede vom Client. Dass man einen i7 dafür braucht ist doch klar.
Trotzdem ist mir nicht ersichtlich, was bigWUs mit seinem Problem zu tun haben sollen...


----------



## CheGuarana (24. Mai 2010)

Du hast mit den Bigwus angefangen


----------



## T0M@0 (24. Mai 2010)

Mettsemmel schrieb:


> Du hast wahrscheinlich noch nich genug WUs gefaltet um Bonuspunkte zu kriegen, würde ich jetzt tippen.





Toxy schrieb:


> Er hat ja eh nur nen potenten Dualcore, von daher gibts gar keine Bigwus für ihn





Toxy schrieb:


> Du hast mit den Bigwus angefangen



ne, er hat von "normalen" WUs geredet


----------



## The Master of MORARE (25. Mai 2010)

Au Backe >.<. Gestern einen 1A Stromausfall erlitten.
Kein Wunder, wenn der kleine Bruder "Sex And The City" schaut .
Jedenfalls fährt der Server wie gewollt wieder hoch und startet alles, bis auf die Clients.... Soweit so gut.
Nur dass das Überwachungstool sagt, dass ebendiese doch mitgestartet sind war zwar komisch, da sie sich nicht im Autostart befinden, doch ich habs mal freudig hingenommen.

UND EBEN FESTGESTELLT, DASS DIE ÜBERWACHUNG BUGGTE!!!

Also glorreich einen ganzen Tag rumgeidlet -.-.

Mein Rat an alle: Vertraut auf euer Gefühl! Wenn ihr bei 23°C anstatt der gewohnten 26°C aufwacht, dann freut euch nicht, sondern schlürft erst nen Kaffe, bevor ihr die Clients überprüft und Feststellt, dass sie aus sind!


----------



## Mettsemmel (25. Mai 2010)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> ne, er hat von "normalen" WUs geredet


Danke T0M@0 ^^


----------



## CheGuarana (25. Mai 2010)

Schön und gut, aber seit wann bekommt man bei normalen Wus Bonuspunkte?? Das wär mir was ganz neues...


----------



## klefreak (25. Mai 2010)

auch die A3 im "normalen SMP2 bieten Bonuspunkte..


----------



## nfsgame (25. Mai 2010)

Toxy schrieb:


> Schön und gut, aber seit wann bekommt man bei normalen Wus Bonuspunkte?? Das wär mir was ganz neues...


Seit etwa Anfang Februar, davon reden wir ja nur die ganze Zeit ...


----------



## nfsgame (25. Mai 2010)

Folding Forum • View topic - Open beta release of the GPU3 core




Was lange währt wird endlich gut ! GPU3 forever .


----------



## Empirelord (25. Mai 2010)

Endlich gut, die fiesen Kerle haben das scheiß Ding erstmal nur für NV rausgebracht. Mann, ärgern, ärgern ärgern.

Die scheinen auch ein WENIG für den ati client getan zu haben, ich habe derzeit ne ca. 20s kürzere Frametime, weiteres folgt.
Edit: Der ati client ist noch genauso ******* wie vorher.


----------



## Lochti (25. Mai 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Folding Forum • View topic - Open beta release of the GPU3 core
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Bei HFM bekomme ich Unknown in Client Type und in Credit !
Graka ist die 9800 GTX+


----------



## nfsgame (25. Mai 2010)

Same here . Beschreibung der Projekte kommt in der News die schon bei Thilo ist .


----------



## Lochti (25. Mai 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Same here . Beschreibung der Projekte kommt in der News die schon bei Thilo ist .


 
Und ich dachte du hättest die schon startklar gemacht !  !


----------



## nfsgame (25. Mai 2010)

Guck mal auf die Main .


----------



## Lochti (25. Mai 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Guck mal auf die Main .


 
Jetzt muß das ganze noch mit der ATI klappen , dann sind alle froh !!!


----------



## The Master of MORARE (25. Mai 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Same here . Beschreibung der Projekte kommt in der News die schon bei Thilo ist .



Ich freue mich hier .
Und nebenbei noch etwas HFM-Bashing: Fahmon bekommt alles wunderbar verwaltet .
Die Karten haben sich eben 2x450 Credit-WUs geholt. Mal sehen, inwiefern der neue Client die Frametimes verringert.
*freufreufreu*


----------



## nfsgame (25. Mai 2010)

UNSTABLE_MACHINE gehört mit dem GPU3 anscheinend der Vergangenheit an. Gerade hat sich mein Treiber zurückgesetzt gehabt und er macht nach einer kurzen Unterbrechung sofort da weietr wo er aufgehört aht .


----------



## FloH 31 (25. Mai 2010)

yeah! Endlich kann meine Gtx480 an den Start gehen.


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Mai 2010)

> While this release is for NVIDIA only to start, *we are actively pushing ATI support *(with the help of AMD/ATI), although we have no ETA at the moment. However, please do not use this client with an ATI GPU at the moment.


 
Der Teil macht zumindest Hoffnung

Habe mal eine 5830er auf das PentiumD 805-Board geschraubt und einen Clienten gestartet (ohne Batch) - *<70%* Prozessorleistung // ca. *2300* PPD


----------



## nfsgame (25. Mai 2010)

Core15NV, Wunsch von Scorpioking .


----------



## CheGuarana (25. Mai 2010)

Also mit dem neuen läuft meine Quadro 140 auch nicht ohne Fehler, liegt warscheinlich wirklich an der GPU.
Was bin ich doch froh, dass ich mit wieder für nv statt ati entschieden habe...jajaja.^^ 295 ich kooomeee.^^


----------



## Fate T.H (25. Mai 2010)

@Bumblebee

Und der Teil nimmt einen wieder jede Hoffnung -> *although we have no ETA at the moment.*

Sorry aber als Entwickler kann man so gut wie immer ein ETA angeben da es ja keine exakte Zeitangabe ist.


@Toxy

Naja ist wohl Ansichtssache ich z.B. möchte ne 295er nicht mal geschenkt haben


----------



## CheGuarana (25. Mai 2010)

Und wie begründest du das? Geschenkt - sag mal - HALLO?

o.O


----------



## Fate T.H (25. Mai 2010)

Toxy sowas "nicht mal Geschenkt haben" nennt man eine Redewendung oder zu gut Deutsch die möcht ich einfach nicht besitzen
da der einzige Vorteil derzeit beim F@H liegt sonst unterliegt sie meiner Karte.


----------



## CheGuarana (25. Mai 2010)

Joa klar, aber sie kostet auch weniger. Nicht jeder hats so locker. *zwinker*


----------



## mattinator (25. Mai 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> UNSTABLE_MACHINE gehört mit dem GPU3 anscheinend der Vergangenheit an. Gerade hat sich mein Treiber zurückgesetzt gehabt und er macht nach einer kurzen Unterbrechung sofort da weietr wo er aufgehört aht .



Ist der Screen-Shot von Deinem Sysprofile Falter, stimmt die Treiber-Version in Deinem Sysprofile noch ? Da HFM.NET (und FahMon) die PPD nicht berechnen, habe ich mir mal selbst die "Mühe" gemacht. Wenn ich keinen Denkfehler habe, ist das ein ganz schönes bisschen zu mager: mit 79 s / Frame komme ich im Projekt 10626 (Run 35, Clone 9, Gen 1) nur auf 610*(60*60*24)/(79*100)=6671,39 PPD . Da bekomme ich mit den anderen Projekten fast das Doppelte. Habe zwar nicht wie im Forum empfohlen, den Treiber 197.45 jedoch steht in den FAQ, dass Version 195.62 ausreicht. Solchen gravierenden Performance-Unterschied beim Folding sollte das jedoch nicht ausmachen. Werde wohl den GPU2-Client wieder reaktivieren.


----------



## Perseus88 (25. Mai 2010)

Projekt 10626 (Run 35, Clone 9, Gen 1) 2h 45min mit dem 257.15 Treiber.
Hatte mehr erwartet.


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Mai 2010)

Nun, ist halt Beta - da "schlummert" sicherlich noch mehr Potenzial
Wichtig ist, dass die beiden WU's möglichst oft auf möglichst vielen verschiedenen Systemen laufen um Erfahrung zu sammeln - Beta eben 

Bei mir laufen sie im Moment auf 2 (INTEL-Quad-)Systemen - problemlos
einmal auf der 8800GT vom Profil
je einmal auf den beiden 9800GT des Q6700

Was auffällt
Sie laufen auf 99% load
Sie laufen kühler
Sie laufen mit wenig Memory


----------



## CheGuarana (25. Mai 2010)

Kühler ist immer gut, fällt auch was beim Stromverbrauch auf?


----------



## mattinator (25. Mai 2010)

Wenn sie dann laufen. O.g. Projekt kam bis 99% und dann s. Bild. War zwar dann nicht gleich "kaputt", aber das gleiche Problem beim nächsten Versuch. Habe dann noch den 197.45 installiert, da ist das Projekt dann komplett abgeschmiert und alles war weg:



> [20:57:09] Completed 99%
> [20:57:09] mdrun_gpu returned
> [20:57:09] Calculated & specified T inconsisitent
> [20:57:09]
> ...


Letzteres lag aber wahrscheinlich am für diesen Treiber unpassendem OC, obwohl die zwei GPU2-Clients jetzt gerade jedoch stabil laufen. Allerdings wie schon mal festgestellt mit dem 197.45 wahrscheinlich ca. 1s langsamer pro Frame. Den Treiber lasse ich jetzt jedoch drin, die Installation war zum erstenmal unverständlicherweise etwas hakelig. Wahrscheinlich hat er mir die Reihenfolge  195.62 / 197.45 / 195.62 / 197.45 übelgenommen.



Perseus88 schrieb:


> Projekt 10626 (Run 35, Clone 9, Gen 1) 2h 45min  mit dem 257.15 Treiber.
> Hatte mehr erwartet.



Wie schlägt sich denn der 257.15 so bei anderen Projekten, ist er schneller als die 19x-er ?



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Was auffällt
> Sie laufen auf 99% load
> Sie laufen kühler
> Sie laufen mit wenig Memory



Load und Temperatur kann ich bestätigen. Memory habe ich nicht drauf geachtet, ist bei meinen Karten momentan ja kein Thema.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (25. Mai 2010)

Ich habe eine 9600 GT als 2.Graka eingebaut, aber F@H will darauf ums Verrecken nicht laufen. Auch nicht wenn ich sie an den Monitor anschließe.


----------



## Perseus88 (26. Mai 2010)

@mattinator
Nein wie mit dem alten Treiber.


----------



## Bumblebee (26. Mai 2010)

Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Ich habe eine 9600 GT als 2.Graka eingebaut, aber F@H will darauf ums Verrecken nicht laufen. Auch nicht wenn ich sie an den Monitor anschließe.


 
Bitte die Frage nicht übelnehmen, Jever, aber ich habe gelernt, dass man besser dumm fragt als hinterher dumm dazustehen

Also, Frage:
Die 9600 GT steckt in 2. GraKa-Slot und die .exe hat dementsprechend ein -gpu 1 angehängt bekommen - richtig??


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (26. Mai 2010)

Ja. Der Slot stimmt und -gpu 1 habe ich auch.


----------



## mattinator (26. Mai 2010)

Perseus88 schrieb:


> @mattinator
> Nein wie mit dem alten Treiber.



Danke, dann werde ich wieder mal bis zum WHQL warten ("never change a running system").



Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Ja. Der Slot stimmt und -gpu 1 habe ich  auch.



Ich hatte schon mal ganz komische Absturz-Effekte mit manuell editierten client.cfg, z.B. ist der Client nicht mit Kommentarzeilen ("; ...") zurechtgekommen. Habe zum Schluss die Konfigurations-Datei vom Client komplett neu erzeugen lassen.


----------



## Bumblebee (26. Mai 2010)

Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Ja. Der Slot stimmt und -gpu 1 habe ich auch.


 
Und die (Desktop-)Erweiterung auf den zweiten Monitor hast du auch gemacht??

Btw. bekommst du eine Fehlermeldung und wenn ja - welche??


----------



## steffen0278 (26. Mai 2010)

Heist das nicht -gpu1? also zusammen geschrieben?


----------



## nfsgame (26. Mai 2010)

Nee, bei mir läufts mit der Schreibweise auseinander .


----------



## Vision-Modding (26. Mai 2010)

Ich hab hier einen Blade Server mit nem 2xOpteron246HE der hat keine hohe TDP, im momment läuft nur windows Homeserver drauf. Lohnt sich das falten? Der rödelt 24/7 was nicht heißen muss das ich damit 24/7 falten möchte


----------



## Gast3737 (26. Mai 2010)

glaube da läuft nix viel..schätze optimistische 1,5 k ppd


----------



## T0M@0 (26. Mai 2010)

du hast ein bladeserver zuhause? mit bladecenter? xD will ich auch... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lass falten das teil...

edit: seh gerade, das ist ja ein singlecore.... kannst ja vielleicht noch auf 2x Dualcore aufrüsten xD


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (26. Mai 2010)

Ich habe versucht, den Nvidia-Treiber richtig zu installieren. Am Ende lief gar nichts mehr richtig, ich musste Systemwiederherstellung machen. ATI und Nvidia scheinen sich nicht zu vertragen. Dann falte ich eben nur SMP, bis es den OpenCL-Client gibt. Die 9600 GT habe ich jetzt ausgebaut.


----------



## Gast3737 (26. Mai 2010)

bei win7 soll ein doppeltreibersystem wieder gehen..habe dazu irgendwo mal was in na Ausgabe von pcgh gelesen, welche war das noch gleich.hemm..


----------



## Vision-Modding (26. Mai 2010)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> du hast ein bladeserver zuhause? mit bladecenter? xD will ich auch...
> 
> http://de.academic.ru/pictures/dewiki/73/IBM_bladecenter_(front).jpg
> 
> ...



Hehe die IBM Werbung war super^^
YouTube - IBM commercial - 2008 - server architecture
Nein ist 1-HE 

Ich glaub nicht das man zu einem akzeptablen Preis noch 940er CPUs bekommt 

ich lass mal laufen und guck mal was bei raus springt


----------



## Mettsemmel (26. Mai 2010)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> du hast ein bladeserver zuhause? mit bladecenter? xD will ich auch...
> 
> http://de.academic.ru/pictures/dewiki/73/IBM_bladecenter_(front).jpg
> 
> lass falten das teil...


Wenn der bei 100% Auslastung faltet, braucht man glaub ich echt keine Heizung mehr^^

Sowas für nen Tag mieten und ich hab meine Punkte mindestens verdoppelt ;D nag nag nag


----------



## Lochti (26. Mai 2010)

Mettsemmel schrieb:


> Wenn der bei 100% Auslastung faltet, braucht man glaub ich echt keine Heizung mehr^^
> 
> Sowas für nen Tag mieten und ich hab meine Punkte mindestens verdoppelt ;D nag nag nag


 
Auch wenn du deine Punkte VERDOPPELST ,
heizung brauche ich auch nicht mehr , und mit doppelden punkten währste ja an mir vorbei , ne ne das darf nicht sein  !


----------



## Vision-Modding (26. Mai 2010)

Hat einer ne Idee was ein Bladecenter, also eine Box, kostet?


----------



## steffen0278 (26. Mai 2010)

Vision-Modding schrieb:


> Hat einer ne Idee was ein Bladecenter, also eine Box, kostet?



IBM BladeCenter H-Gehäuse, 9HE (versch. Ausstattungen) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
 Bitte schön


----------



## Fate T.H (26. Mai 2010)

So nen Blade kostet mehere Tausend Euro schon bei mäßiger Ausstattung.


----------



## Mettsemmel (27. Mai 2010)

steffen0278 schrieb:


> IBM BladeCenter H-Gehäuse, 9HE (versch. Ausstattungen) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
> Bitte schön



Wenn ich mich nciht täusche, ist das gradmal das Gehäuse und da müssen ja noch paar CPUs rein 
Echt teurer Spaß...


----------



## T0M@0 (27. Mai 2010)

jo ist nur gehäuse...

hier bei ebay mal ein volles blade center 

BLADECENTER RACK inkl. 14 x SERVER IBM BLADE LS21 bei eBay.de: Server Workstations (endet 30.05.10 14:14:32 MESZ)

da ist 14x der drin: IBM LS21 Blade Server


----------



## Lochti (27. Mai 2010)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> jo ist nur gehäuse...
> 
> hier bei ebay mal ein volles blade center
> 
> ...


 
Ach das ist aber ein Schnappen mehr kostet der nicht ????
Ohhhhh...... so viel geld müste ich erstmal in einen monat rein hollen !


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Mai 2010)

Ist immer noch Lichtjahre von allem entfernt was ich mir anschaffen möchte/würde

Abgesehen davon; eigentlich ist es eben gerade *nicht* der Gedanke hinter dem F@h, dass man(n) sich sowas zulegt

Wenn man aber (günstig/gratis) an sowas rankommt - zum Bleistift aus einer Konkursmasse oder weil es schlicht "weggeschmissen" wird - ja *dann* würde ich auch nicht nein sagen

Und ja, Lochti - das Teil ist *tatsächlich* relativ günstig


----------



## nfsgame (27. Mai 2010)

Das wäre tatsächlich etwas overkill . Zumal der grob überschlagen auch "nur" 21k ppd erreichen würde wenn man von 1500PPD pro Blade ausgeht .


----------



## Lochti (27. Mai 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Das wäre tatsächlich etwas overkill . Zumal der grob überschlagen auch "nur" 21k ppd erreichen würde wenn man von 1500PPD pro Blade ausgeht .


 
Dann müsste man noch damit Geld machen,Gameserver oder sowas !
2 x Cisco Systems 4X InfiniBand Switch Modul FRU: 32R1756
Hoi , ich kenne bis jetzt nur einen der eine Ciscolizenz hat !
Ui ,ihr macht da aber auch sachen ..... 2900 Watt , man damit muß man aber mächtig viel geld Verdienen !
Da fällt mir so viel zu ein zum Server.........


----------



## nichtraucher91 (27. Mai 2010)

FahMon sowie HFM kennen diese WU nicht. Kann mir jemand von euch weiter helfen?
P10306 (R9, C0, G9) 
Core ist auch unbekannt...

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## Gast3737 (27. Mai 2010)

guckst du da: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...lient-fuer-nvidia-karten-veroeffentlicht.html


----------



## nichtraucher91 (27. Mai 2010)

ähh *konfust*
ich nutze lediglich den Single CPU Client...

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Gast3737 (27. Mai 2010)

achja stimmt. die neuen haben doch 106**

glaube aber irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass die WU Sortierung überarbeitet wurde..könnte sein,dass ein und das selbige Projekt ne andere Nr. hat aber die selbige Punktezahl..http://folding.typepad.com/news/2010/05/update-on-wu-shortage.html


----------



## Perseus88 (28. Mai 2010)

Habe den Treiber,257.15 wieder deinstalliert.
Die Leistung,brach um 1500 ppd ein,nutze wieder 197.57.


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Mai 2010)

Nur noch zur Illustration ein schönes "Wollknäuelbild" vom Projekt 10306


----------



## Lochti (28. Mai 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Nur noch zur Illustration ein schönes "Wollknäuelbild" vom Projekt 10306


 
Ist bestimmt das Projekt ,
wie entknote ich am besten ein Wollknäuel !!!


----------



## vins (28. Mai 2010)

hallo leute habe auch ein problem,
habe schon in mehrere beiträge gepostet,doch mir konnte keiner so richtig helfen.kann ich eigentlich keinen neuen beitrag erstellen.finde halt nichts was genau auf mein problem hinweist.
Hier mal kurz zu meinem prob. hoffe es kann mir jemand ein wenig weiter helfen.
also habe problem bemergt als ich mir ein spiel(splinter cell conviction) gekauft habe u. install. und wollte zocken,problem macht sich so bemerkbar das wärent dem spiel es plötzlig hängt und ich dann den task-manager öffnen muss und es dann auf einmal wieder läuft.ich wollte darauf meine treiber nochmals überprüfen und neu install.doch da schiebt mir win 7 schon etwas den riegel zu.und jetzt kommts auf einmal finde ich meine graka unten links neben der uhr wieder.also ich meine damit das ich meine grafikkarte wie ein flash-laufwerk (sicher?)entfernen kann,ist doch total gaga oder nicht?
Also bin für jeden tipp oder ähnliches dankbar,wenn ihr mehr über system-hardware wissen wollt eifach fragen.


----------



## Gast3737 (28. Mai 2010)

vins das du "Schraubenverwechsler"(nich böse sein) bist merkt man..sowas gehört hier nicht hin..hier ist der F@H Ruka-Thread...du solltest das Problem mal bei den Action-Spielen als Thema posten..


----------



## nfsgame (29. Mai 2010)

Glückwunsch @ Kapitan für die 20Mille  .


----------



## mattinator (29. Mai 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Glückwunsch @ Kapitan für die 20Mille  .



Was Du so alles beobachtest. Von mir natürlich auch.


----------



## Bumblebee (30. Mai 2010)

Joo - super - auch von mir ein herzliches BRAVO


----------



## Gast3737 (30. Mai 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Was Du so alles beobachtest. Von mir natürlich auch.


 mein lieblingsspruch zur zeit: lass knacken Jung..hoffe wir haben spaß auf dem 70335-Treffen

traurig aber war..ich werde mit der nächsten WU Falk überholen..verstehe nicht warum Redaktionell nicht mitgefaltet wird..


----------



## The Master of MORARE (30. Mai 2010)

So, Leutz.
Ich habe erstmal wieder GPU2 am Laufen... GPU3 ist bei mir anscheinend einfach nicht stabil genug bei meinen OC-Settings (Trotz etwas weniger Wärmeentwicklung).
Bekomme einen Haufen EUEs auf beiden Karten pro Tag. Echt verdammt unvorteilhaft, wenn man in der Schule hockt und der Server idlet plötzlich, da macht es keinen Spaß in jeder Pause schnell in den PC-Raum zu hechten .


----------



## nichtraucher91 (30. Mai 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> [...] wenn man in der Schule hockt und der Server idlet plötzlich, da macht es keinen Spaß in jeder Pause schnell in den PC-Raum zu hechten .



Habt ihr keinen unterbeschäftigten Lehreradmin der so etwas machen kann? 
Unser Lehreradmin hat dafür 6stunden weniger in der Woche, um alle Systeme im Haus frisch zu halten.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Bumblebee (30. Mai 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> ... GPU3 ist bei mir anscheinend einfach nicht stabil genug bei meinen OC-Settings (Trotz etwas weniger Wärmeentwicklung).
> Bekomme einen Haufen EUEs auf beiden Karten pro Tag.


 
Kann ich verstehen, obwohl natürlich auch das Teil vom (Beta-)Test ist

Ich wiederum kann nur darüber "klagen", dass die Teile einfach nicht genug Punkte generieren

Auf dem Sig-System - mit ordentlich übertakteter GraKa - habe ich bisher 29 WU's zuende gefaltet; ohne einen Fehler
Auf dem anderen mit den beiden 9800GT sind es je 33 WU's - ebenfalls ohne Probleme


----------



## Lochti (30. Mai 2010)

Hi zusammen,
ich habe die ganze nacht Folding cpu client am laufen ,
und zum guten schluß kamm ich mit 480 Punkte weg !
Der größte hammer ist das der Rechner von mir jetzt schon seid gestern morgen durch läuft ,und ich muß festellen das der Cpu client mit smp 4 ******* ist !
Habe bis jetzt einmal 7ooo ppd am tag gefalten , und ich muß sagen das war mit einer 9800 GTX und der ATI 4850 der Cpu client hat mich echt enteuscht !
Genauso wie die Folding seite von mir , mal gibt die für die nacht 954000
und danach 952000 die wissen auch nicht was die wollen !!!
Die leistung die ich jetzt dachte was es bringt


----------



## nfsgame (30. Mai 2010)

Wie wäre es wenn du erstmal deine 10-WUs faltest um den Bonus zu bekommen und du dann weitermeckerst ...


----------



## Lochti (30. Mai 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Wie wäre es wenn du erstmal deine 10-WUs faltest um den Bonus zu bekommen und du dann weitermeckerst ...


 
OK,
ich werde 11 Falten + 2 für dich !


----------



## Henninges (30. Mai 2010)

irgendwie habe ich noch keine gpu3 wu "geglättet"...


----------



## mattinator (30. Mai 2010)

Da die GTX 295 hier schon öfter mal ein Thema war, vllt. interessiert es jemanden: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/103323-evga-gtx295-fuer-nur-244-a.html .


----------



## The Master of MORARE (31. Mai 2010)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Habt ihr keinen unterbeschäftigten Lehreradmin der so etwas machen kann?
> Unser Lehreradmin hat dafür 6stunden weniger in der Woche, um alle Systeme im Haus frisch zu halten.
> 
> lg
> Nichtraucher91


Ha 
Das machen *wir* nebenbei XD.
Aber einfach mal jeden Tag aus dem Klassenraum zu schleichen... seeehr kontraproduktiv.


----------



## Empirelord (31. Mai 2010)

Stimmt, aber wir engagieren ja auch noch einen Informatikstudenten dafür.


----------



## Henninges (31. Mai 2010)

hab ich schon erwähnt das ich "demnächst" mit 'ner gtx470 falten werde ? dafür fallen aber keine ppd's mehr von der gtx260 ab...die musste im zuge der nötigen barmittel leider auch verkauft werden...meine holde wird es mir danken...


----------



## CheGuarana (31. Mai 2010)

Kann mir jetzt schnell jemand einen Chrashcourse im Client einrichten geben?

- 8800GT
- GTX 295
- Windows 7 Ult. 64bit
- Phenom II 955


----------



## nfsgame (31. Mai 2010)

SMP2 nach HowTo, GPU2-Console nach HowTo + Flags (-gpu x -forcegpu_g80 -local)


----------



## CheGuarana (31. Mai 2010)

Ja schon klar, aber wie bekomm ich denn zwei GTX295 Kerne und einen 8800GT Kern zum laufen?


----------



## nfsgame (31. Mai 2010)

Mit der entsprechenden Anzahl an Clients und den Flags .


----------



## Henninges (31. Mai 2010)

nur mal so am rande...die momentan verschraubte 8600gt reisst ja wirklich *ü b e r h a u p t* nichts vom leder, ne ? popelige 1400ppd vertragen sich irgendwie *ü b e r h a u p t* nicht mit meiner vorstellung die länger als ein paar tage falten zu lassen...


----------



## nichtraucher91 (31. Mai 2010)

Henninges schrieb:


> nur mal so am rande...die momentan verschraubte 8600gt reisst ja wirklich *ü b e r h a u p t* nichts vom leder, ne ? popelige 1400ppd vertragen sich irgendwie *ü b e r h a u p t* nicht mit meiner vorstellung die länger als ein paar tage falten zu lassen...



freu dich drüber. ich komme nur noch auf 100-150ppd!


@alle

seid doch mal alle froh über das, was ihr hier leistet! hört auf nur rum zu meckern, dass ihr nun 50ppd weniger hab als zu vor, weil der treiber nun beta ist statt offiziell, oder das die neuste, grade erst auf den markt erschienene HW noch nicht unterstützt wird oder nicht voll! 
*IHR ARBEITET IHR AN ETWAS GEMEINNÜTZIGEM MIT!* und da ist es auch GOD DAMN IT SCHEI* EGAL ob da team wurstkuchen "GEMEINNÜTZIGER" ist als wir. denn so weit ich weiß kann man gemeinnützig nicht steigern. entweder man ist es oder eben nicht.

So das musste jetzt mal sein!

schönen Abend euch allen noch. Ich mach die Kiste jetzt aus, sonst reg ich mich noch mehr auf.


@Henninges
nicht persönlich nehmen, aber du hast grade mal wieder angefangen mit dem Thema das mich schon seit einiger Zeit nervt...



lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## Henninges (31. Mai 2010)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> @Henninges
> nicht persönlich nehmen, aber du hast grade mal wieder angefangen mit dem Thema das mich schon seit einiger Zeit nervt...


 
ehrlich gesagt, lieber nichtraucher91, glaube ich dich gut genug zu "kennen" und wusste schon beim lesen des zweiten absatzes das es nicht persönlich gemeint war...


----------



## CheGuarana (1. Juni 2010)

Mein Phenom 2 955 macht nur 500PPD, und das kann ja nicht sein. Die Kerne sin alle zu 100% ausgelastet.

Folgende Flags hab ich dran: -forceasm -local -advmethods und -smp


----------



## nfsgame (1. Juni 2010)

Dann ließ die PPD mal mit HFM.NET aus .


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Juni 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Dann ließ die PPD mal mit HFM.NET aus .


 
Richtig - bzw. falls du diese Werte mit HFM bekommst, *dann* ...

.. müssen wir die Schilde und Deflektoren hochfahren und Phazer und Photonentorpedo's laden - allgemein bekannt als ALARMSTUFE *ROT*


----------



## Mettsemmel (1. Juni 2010)

Hey Mädels, die 24hours Average Points Angabe bezieht sich doch auf die letzten sieben Tage, oder?
Wenn ich das aber manuell ausrechne, komme ich auf ~ 6032 PPD (statt der 5644, wie sie auch atm in meiner Signatur zu sehen sind).
Deswegen dachte ich zuerst, dass die sieben Tage ab dem heutigen Tag und auch inklusive desselben zu zählen sind. Also mit den bis jetzt gefalteten 251 P. So komm ich aber auf ~5251 PPD. 
Weiß einer den Fehler in meiner Überlegung?


----------



## nfsgame (1. Juni 2010)

EOC rechnet zusätzlich noch irgendwie mit ein in welchen Zeitintervallen abgeliefert wurde und so. Also nicht so simpel, auch wenns so besser wäre aus meiner Sicht .


----------



## CheGuarana (1. Juni 2010)

> Hey Mädels, die 24hours Average Points Angabe bezieht sich doch auf die letzten sieben Tage, oder?



Ehm - 24 Stunden sind aber nicht 7 Tage, sondern einer. 

@all: Das mit HFM wird sofort probiert.
Aber isses normal, dass ich eine 481Pkt WU für meinen SMP Client mit vier Kernen bekomme??


----------



## FloH 31 (1. Juni 2010)

Klingt eigentlich logisch. Die Anzahl der Punkte ergibt sich ja vor allem auch durch die schnelle ablieferung - glaube ich. Anders kann ich mir nicht erklären, warum ich mal für die gleiche Wu 3,5k pkt bekomme und mal über 4 k.


----------



## CheGuarana (1. Juni 2010)

Okkkkkay. 

Nun zeigt mir HFM.NET 3688 PPD an, sehr schön.


----------



## Mettsemmel (1. Juni 2010)

Toxy schrieb:


> Ehm - 24 Stunden sind aber nicht 7 Tage, sondern einer.


  Um einen Durchschnittswert für ein Zeitintervall zu ermitteln braucht man doch ein Vielfaches dieses Zeitintervalls. Und angegeben ist nun mal ein Durchschnittswert für 24h. Und afaik wird dieser Wert ermittelt anhand der Werte der letzten sieben Tage



Toxy schrieb:


> @all: Das mit HFM wird sofort probiert.
> Aber isses normal, dass ich eine 481Pkt WU für meinen SMP Client mit vier Kernen bekomme??


Wenn du alles korrekt eingestellt hast, müsste es eigentlich >2k P sein.
Evtl. hast du small WUs eingestellt. *schulterzuck*

//EDIT: 3688 PPD sind aber auch nicht sehr viel


----------



## FloH 31 (1. Juni 2010)

@Mettsemmel: Ich denke, dass die letzten 7 Tage _ohne_ heute zur Berechnung hinzugezogen werden, dann geht es - bei mir zumindest in etwa auf.
--> ~19 439 zu 19 403 in der Statistik.

btw: Nochma zum Thema Wus: Ich weiß nicht, wieviel so ein Phenom II normalerweise macht allerdings klingt 481 pkt bei 3,6 k ppd plausibel. Falls der Cpu zu wenig rechnet, kann es a) sein, dass du einen Virus hast^^ b) irgendwelche Rechenleistung fressenden Sachen nebenbei machst/parallel mit Ati Gpus faltest oder c) die 10 WUs für die Bonuspunkte noch nicht abgeliefert hast/noch keinen Passkey hast


----------



## Mettsemmel (1. Juni 2010)

FloH 31 schrieb:


> @Mettsemmel: Ich denke, dass die letzten 7 Tage _ohne_ heute zur Berechnung hinzugezogen werden, dann geht es - bei mir zumindest in etwa auf.
> --> ~19 439 zu 19 403 in der Statistik.
> 
> btw: Nochma zum Thema Wus: Ich weiß nicht, wieviel so ein Phenom II normalerweise macht allerdings klingt 481 pkt bei 3,6 k ppd plausibel.


Wenn keine anspruchsvollen Programme laufen und der Client auf hoher Priorität, dann sinds bei meinem 955 zwischen 6k-8k PPD.


----------



## CheGuarana (1. Juni 2010)

Hab kein Passkey und keine 10WUs, Virus hab ich ebenfalls nicht, HALLO? Windows 7 hab ich gestern erst installiert und nichts gemacht ausser Folding@home installiert. 

6077 Projekt, nfsgame meinte die sind eh ********, wird schon so stimmen...

Kanns sein, dass 2GB Arbeitsspeicher ausbremsen?


----------



## nfsgame (1. Juni 2010)

Ich hab nur gesagt das du es nach dem HowTo installieren solltest was du ja nichtmal gebacken bekommen hast, sonst hättest du nen Passkey eingerichtet, eingetragen und von Anfang an HFM.NET zur Überwachung genutzt .


----------



## CheGuarana (1. Juni 2010)

Hallo? Gehts noch? Bist du noch ganz sauber?

HFM.NET habe ich nicht benutzt, das "Warum?" dazu habe ich in anderen Threads bereits erklärt.
Hier ists sonst ruhig, sodass man eine Nadel fallen hört. Und jetzt wos darum geht den anderen mit möglichst gewählten Worten runter zu machen bist du wieder ganz vorne dabei...

Sowas ist einfach idiotisch und äusserst "wessihaft". Ich stell hier keine Frage mehr, das Thema ist für mich geklärt.


----------



## Mettsemmel (1. Juni 2010)

Meine Güte nfs, calm down^^
Es is zwar ärgerlich wenn jemand sich .. sagen wir "etwas unklug" anstellt aber bewahre trotzdem mal bitte deine Contenance. Wir wollen doch unsere lieben Mitfalter nicht verschrecken 



Toxy schrieb:


> Hallo? Gehts noch? Bist du noch ganz sauber?


Unterlasse solche Äußerungen.


----------



## CheGuarana (1. Juni 2010)

Und wer bist du jetzt bitteschön?
Wer oder was gibt Dir das Recht mich maßregeln zu dürfen?


----------



## FloH 31 (1. Juni 2010)

Ich kann ehrlich gesagt beide verstehen. ^^
Einerseits ist es schon ein bisschen blöd, wenn man immer die gleichen Fragen beantworten muss andererseits blickt man, so gings mir jedenfalls, am Anfang auch nicht so leicht durch, allein wegen der Masse an Infos und wenn sich dann auch noch nen Faltveteran, der das alles aus dem Ärmel schüttelt weil zig mal wiederholt darüber aufregt kann ich ich verstehen, dass das nich grad motivierend ist. 

In diesem Sinne: Kommt doch bitte runter. 
(Falter - Neulinge wie Meister sind auch nur Menschen. Man kann mal was übersehen genausogut aber auch mal aus der Haut fahren. )


----------



## Mettsemmel (1. Juni 2010)

Toxy schrieb:


> Und wer bist du jetzt bitteschön?
> Wer oder was gibt Dir das Recht mich maßregeln zu dürfen?



Die Forenregeln
Auch als nicht-Moderator kann man Leute natürlich darauf hinweisen, also reg dich mal wieder ab.


----------



## nfsgame (1. Juni 2010)

Toxy schrieb:


> Und wer bist du jetzt bitteschön?


Der User Mettsemmel sollte dir bekannt sein, er ist schließlich öfters hier mit sehr hilfreichen Beiträgen am Start



> Wer oder was gibt Dir das Recht mich maßregeln zu dürfen?


Öhm, joa. Da fielen mir als allererstes die bereits erwähnten Forenregeln ein, gegen die du mit deiner äußerst rabiaten Reaktion doch schon leicht verstoßen hast wenn ich mich mal "abgebremst" ausdrücken darf .



FloH 31 schrieb:


> Ich kann ehrlich gesagt beide verstehen. ^^
> Einerseits ist es schon ein bisschen blöd, wenn man immer die gleichen  Fragen beantworten muss andererseits blickt man, so gings mir  jedenfalls, am Anfang auch nicht so leicht durch, allein wegen der Masse  an Infos und wenn sich dann auch noch nen Faltveteran, der das alles  aus dem Ärmel schüttelt weil zig mal wiederholt darüber aufregt kann ich  ich verstehen, dass das nich grad motivierend ist.
> 
> In diesem Sinne: Kommt doch bitte runter.
> (Falter - Neulinge wie Meister sind auch nur Menschen. Man kann mal was  übersehen genausogut aber auch mal aus der Haut fahren. )


Toxy ist genau genommen alles andere als ein Neuling. Er hatte sich letztes Jahr nur aufgrund einer Verbalen auseinendersetzung die aus einem Missverständniss ihren Ursprung hatte (Nen paar haben es bestimtm mitbekommen, war sehr unschön die Sache) verflüchtigt und ist nun neulich hier wieder aufgetaucht.


----------



## Henninges (1. Juni 2010)

FloH 31 schrieb:


> (Falter - Neulinge wie *Meister* sind auch nur Menschen... )


 
ach...


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Juni 2010)

Ok - das reicht jetzt aber; war eine klassische Eskalations-Spirale

Ich möchte Alle (Beteiligten) darauf hinweisen...

Wir falten *Proteine* - und keine Falter; ob nun Veteranen oder Neulinge


----------



## nfsgame (1. Juni 2010)

Ja, ist inordnung.


----------



## CheGuarana (1. Juni 2010)

Ja okay, ich nehme alles negatives was ich gesagt habe zurück und entschuldige mich.
Manchmal muss sowas aber sein, einfach mal Dampf raus lassen. Vielleicht hätte ich den Dampf in McFit raus lassen sollen, aber da hätte ich noch paar Stunden warten müssen. 

So - friede, freude, Eierkuchen.
Passkey ist besorgt und eingetragen, nun mal abwarten was mit dem 11. Workunit passiert...


----------



## Gast3737 (1. Juni 2010)

....ihr seit mir welche..was hier so hübsch abgeht und ich kann nicht mal mitmachen..

Wer freut sich alles auf das F@H-Treffen?

erstmal ein kleines Abendgebt vor dem Bett gehen:
7 0 3 3 5


----------



## CheGuarana (1. Juni 2010)

Heil Siebennulldreidreifünf!

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ich dabei wäre. 

Heute früh konnte ich mein Notebook von den Lasten des 70335-Regimes erlösen. Der darf jetzt erstmal ausruhen und nen Tee trinken. Bis er dann morgen wieder Planmäßig in die Schule mitkommt.


----------



## Mettsemmel (1. Juni 2010)

Achja, was mich sowieso mal interessiert hatte:
Macht das jetzt rein-PPD-technisch eigentlich einen Unterschied, wenn man per config die WU-Größe entweder auf small oder big stellt?

Hat jemand da schon Erfahrungen gesammelt?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (2. Juni 2010)

Toxy schrieb:


> Heute früh konnte ich mein Notebook von den Lasten des 70335-Regimes erlösen. Der darf jetzt erstmal ausruhen und nen Tee trinken. Bis er dann morgen wieder Planmäßig in die Schule mitkommt.



ich hoffe ja nur, er trinkt nicht wirklich Tee 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## nfsgame (2. Juni 2010)

Mettsemmel schrieb:


> Achja, was mich sowieso mal interessiert hatte:
> Macht das jetzt rein-PPD-technisch eigentlich einen Unterschied, wenn man per config die WU-Größe entweder auf small oder big stellt?
> 
> Hat jemand da schon Erfahrungen gesammelt?


 Macht eigendlioch nur beim Single-Core-Client einen Unterscheid. Auf die PPD hat diese Option erst recht keine Auswirkung .


----------



## The Master of MORARE (2. Juni 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> [...]Auf die PPD hat diese Option erst recht keine Auswirkung .


...

...da small, big usw. lediglich den Kompressionsgrad der WUs bestimmen, bevor diese zurück nach Stanford wandern.
Wer hier eine Holzleitung hat, der stelle lieber auf "small".


----------



## CheGuarana (2. Juni 2010)

Ahaa, endlich hab ich diese Funktion dann auch gecheckt. 
Bei mir hab ich alles auf big gemacht, 600er Upload sollte dicke ausreichen.

Zum Thema hfm hätt ich ne Frage...
Kann man bei der Beta irgendwo einstellen, dass Config automatisch beim Start geladen werden?


----------



## nfsgame (2. Juni 2010)

Du speicherst die Config in Eigene dateien oder sonst wo, gehst in die Einstellungen, dort auf die Registerkarte "Startup" und da kannste die dann automatisch laden lassen indem du den Pfad dazu angibst.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (2. Juni 2010)

Leute ich hab ein Problem. 
Ich hab jetzt zweimal ein 1796'er Projekt. Sieben Tage bis zur Fälligkeit (laut HFM, Fahmon kennt das Projekt nicht) und eine TPF von rund einer Stunde. Ich kann täglich 14h falten (lassen), davon allerdings nur acht bis neun Stunden mit beiden Clients. Heißt einen bekomme ich nicht durch. 
Soll ich das Projekt jetzt löschen oder bringt es Stanford auch etwas wenn ich es gut vier Tage zu spät abliefere? 


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## nfsgame (2. Juni 2010)

Guck mal im Clientordner was da in der unitinfo.txt als endgültige Fälligkeit steht .


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Juni 2010)

Ich stehe grad etwas auf dem Schlauch - was sind das für WU's?

Hast mir mal die Nummer??


----------



## nichtraucher91 (2. Juni 2010)

Danke  15 Juni sollte machbar sein 

das sind beides P1796 einmal (Run 19, Clone 81, Gen 2) und einmal  (Run 21, Clone 4, Gen 4)


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Henninges (2. Juni 2010)

öhm,... gtx470 rennt...aber der client nicht...

edit : nun läufts...aber die geräuschkulisse ist alles andere als erträglich...90°c und der quirl dreht mit 2760rpm...zeit für den neuen wakühler...


----------



## Gast3737 (2. Juni 2010)

Henninges;1877088[.. schrieb:
			
		

> zeit für den neuen wakühler...


hauptsache feucht und schmutzig jaaaa so mag ich es auch


----------



## CheGuarana (2. Juni 2010)

Und, Henne? Wie san dei PPD?


----------



## Henninges (2. Juni 2010)

naja..."magere" 11.977ppd zur zeit...


----------



## Mettsemmel (2. Juni 2010)

Henninges schrieb:


> naja..."magere" 11.977ppd zur zeit...



Ist doch ganz ordentlich


----------



## steffen0278 (3. Juni 2010)

Gibts eigendlich nur noch 450er WUs für den GPU2 Tray? Bekomme die nur noch seit ner Woche.


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Juni 2010)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> ... das sind beides P1796 einmal (Run 19, Clone 81, Gen 2) und einmal (Run 21, Clone 4, Gen 4)


 
Nun steh ich nicht mehr auf dem Schlauch
Auf die Idee, dass du vom *Projekt* 1796 redest bin ich schlicht nicht gekommen - WU's mit *1796 Punkten* kannte ich keine - darum die Frage


----------



## CheGuarana (3. Juni 2010)

23, 23, 23, 23, 23.

Noch 3.2 Stunden, laut EOC...


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Juni 2010)

Toxy schrieb:


> 23, 23, 23, 23, 23.
> 
> Noch 3.2 Stunden, laut EOC...


 
Ja, jaaaaa, iss ja gut, Toxy *tätschel*


----------



## Henninges (3. Juni 2010)

ich hab hier mal spasshalber den 257.15er treiber installiert...aber mehr ppd bekomme ich trotzdem nicht...temp bleibt auch "stabil" bei 91°...ich denke ein soft-v-mod wäre angebracht...


----------



## FloH 31 (3. Juni 2010)

Ich glaube, du musst mal was an deinem Luftstrom ändern - meine Gtx4_8_0 läuft unter Last mit nur 87° C.


----------



## Henninges (3. Juni 2010)

öhm,... floh, es sei dir verziehen...du kennst mein case nicht...da ist nix mit luftstrom...es sei denn du kannst mir ein lian li pc-7f günstig besorgen, dann könnte ich an einen luftsrtom denken...

ne, im ernst, da kommt in den nächsten drei wochen ne wakü drauf und dann ist ruhe im "karton"...


----------



## nfsgame (3. Juni 2010)

Olé Olé Olé  


*23*


----------



## CheGuarana (3. Juni 2010)

Ab jetzt gehts auf die 22 zu!!^^


----------



## Henninges (3. Juni 2010)

muss ich das verstehen ? was das für ein countdown ??


----------



## CheGuarana (3. Juni 2010)

Die Teamplatzierung im gesamten Folding@home-Teamranking.


----------



## Henninges (3. Juni 2010)

aha,...

kann es sein das es für den gpu3 nur eine sorte von wu's gibt ? irgendwie falte ich immer an zwei verschiedenen projektnummer bei 610 points...


----------



## nfsgame (3. Juni 2010)

Solange die WUs "auf Vorrat" sind holt sich der GPU3 diese .


----------



## CheGuarana (3. Juni 2010)

@Henne: Nö da gibts mehrere, glaube ich. Meine 8800GT werkelt gerade an einer 611Pkt WU.

Morgen wird die GTX295 eingebaut und konfiguriert, selbstverständlich mit GPU3 Client.


----------



## nfsgame (3. Juni 2010)

Es gibt genaugenommen genau zwei neue WUs die GPU3-Only sind. Eine bringt 610, die andere 611 Punkte ein .


----------



## mattinator (3. Juni 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Es gibt genaugenommen genau zwei neue WUs die GPU3-Only sind. Eine bringt 610, die andere 611 Punkte ein .



Jo, genau diese hier: Folding Forum • View topic - Open beta release of the GPU3 core .


----------



## Empirelord (3. Juni 2010)

Gerade jetzt, wo wir Platz 23 erreicht haben, 1ne kleine Sache:
Ich werde Folding erstmal aussetzen, bis es einen vernünftige ATI-Client gibt. Die einzige Ausnahme ist, wenn mein PC sowieso an ist und ich die Rechenleistung nicht selber brauche.


----------



## nfsgame (3. Juni 2010)

Schade .


----------



## steffen0278 (3. Juni 2010)

Und so verliert F@H nach und nach viele viele Falter.


----------



## FloH 31 (4. Juni 2010)

Ich denke, es hält sich die Waage. In der letzten Zeit sind doch auch einige Leute dazugekommen. Auch Leute, die z.T. in den Top 20 falten z.B. Corsar oder auch meine Wenigkeit^^

Immer diese Pessimisten


----------



## Mettsemmel (4. Juni 2010)

Bei mir reichts für Top20 leider nich ganz. Dafür dürft ich am PC nichts mehr machen, damit die theoretische PPD Angabe wirklich Realität wird^^


----------



## CheGuarana (4. Juni 2010)

Da hat er aber Recht...
Am Wochenende werde ich mich in die Top 20 befördern Leudeee.


----------



## Gast3737 (4. Juni 2010)

Toxy schrieb:


> Da hat er aber Recht...
> Am Wochenende werde ich mich in die Top 20 befördern Leudeee.


der Topproducer meinste wohl..finde deinen Namen nirgends in den Staz...bin 18ter nur mit i7 bewaffnet falte ich jedes Protein..PC Games Hardware Individual Users List - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Juni 2010)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> der Topproducer meinste wohl..finde deinen Namen nirgends in den Stats...


 
Geht mir genau so - aber Leute die ihre Stats nicht in der Sig. haben sind mir eh suspekt


----------



## CheGuarana (4. Juni 2010)

Meine Stats hatte ich früher mal in der Signatur, jetzt aber nicht mehr. 
Damals hab ich als Name "Malte_Schmidt_PC" verwendet und weil da schon einige Punkte drauf sind werd ich den auch nicht mehr wechseln.

Begründe mal bitte warum dir solche Leute suspekt sind, Bumblebee.


----------



## Mettsemmel (4. Juni 2010)

Toxy schrieb:


> [...]Damals hab ich als Name "*Malte_Schmidt_PC*" verwendet und weil da schon einige Punkte drauf sind werd ich den auch nicht mehr wechseln.


Waaahnsinnig anonym 



Toxy schrieb:


> Begründe mal bitte warum dir solche Leute suspekt sind, Bumblebee.


Man weiß halt nich mit wem man's zu tun hat...


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Juni 2010)

Toxy schrieb:


> Begründe mal bitte warum dir solche Leute suspekt sind, Bumblebee.


 
[säuselnde Musik; man hört das Mystische, Unbekannte, Unverständliche und Erschreckende heraus - kein plumper Horror aber "Suspence"]

Na ist doch klar, Toxe_Schmidt... erm... ich meine Malty... erm...
Menschen mit einer Identitätskrise welche das lymbische System derart weit retrozyrkulär beeinflusst dass es schon fast als homozygot dominant zu bezeichnen ist tendieren dazu, dass sie... *HALLO?? - bist du noch wach??*  

[/säuselnde Musik; man hört das Mystische, Unbekannte, Unverständliche und Erschreckende heraus - kein plumper Horror aber "Suspence"]


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Juni 2010)

Ernsthafter Nachtrag zum Thema "Top20"

Nach 24hAverage ist es Rang 110
Nach PointsToday ist es Rang 55
Nach PointsWeek ist es Rang 96
Nach PointsTotal ist es Rang 233

 Irgendwie schnalle ich das mit dem "Wochenende Top20" nicht


----------



## nichtraucher91 (4. Juni 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Geht mir genau so - aber Leute die ihre Stats nicht in der Sig. haben sind mir eh suspekt



ohoh wenn das mal nicht zu viele Persönlich nehmen...
in meine Sig schau...

Mir hat es gestern den gesamten Fortschritt von zwei Klients zerwichst (18% und 42% bei 1h tpf) nach einem BSOD... schei* Windoof


lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## nfsgame (4. Juni 2010)

Kenn ich, man kommt morgens ins Büro und man wird von nem Bluescreen angegrinst .


----------



## The Master of MORARE (4. Juni 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Olé Olé Olé
> 
> 
> *23*


Oh mann... Ich hab bis eben gar nichts begriffen .
Ich dachte die ganze Zeit an Illuminaten .


----------



## CheGuarana (4. Juni 2010)

Aha, noch ein 23er! Soso.


----------



## RESEYER (4. Juni 2010)

Ja 1.000.000 punkte erreicht!!!


----------



## The Master of MORARE (5. Juni 2010)

RESEYER schrieb:


> Ja 1.000.000 punkte erreicht!!!


Gratulor tibi!
Und ich hab endlich den ollen Nachtlauf hinter mir!
Verdammt viele 353er wieder im Umlauf. Das Gefällt!


----------



## Henninges (5. Juni 2010)

grats @ reseyer...wieder ein neuer millionär in unseren reihen...


----------



## mattinator (5. Juni 2010)

RESEYER schrieb:


> Ja 1.000.000 punkte erreicht!!!



Glückwunsch auch von mir.


----------



## CheGuarana (5. Juni 2010)

Ja auch von mir! Ich hab ja noch paar Wochen vor mir bis ich so weit bin...
In ungefähr 2 Stunden geht nun, nach einiger Wartezeit ect, endlich die GTX295 an den Start. Unmittelbar dannach werde ich mal wieder mein Sysprofile erneuern, aktuell steht da noch mein DS4, meine 8800GT und mein Phenom II 940 drin.


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Juni 2010)

RESEYER schrieb:


> Ja 1.000.000 punkte erreicht!!!


 
Auch von mir ein dreifach *HURRA*


----------



## nfsgame (5. Juni 2010)

Glückwunsch an den Neumillionär !



The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Und ich hab endlich den ollen Nachtlauf hinter mir!
> Verdammt viele 353er wieder im Umlauf. Das Gefällt!


Um den Nachtlauf hab ich mich dieses Jahr erfolgreich gedrückt .


----------



## CheGuarana (5. Juni 2010)

Meine zweite GPU der GTX will nicht 

Flags hab ich dran: -local -gpu 1
-forcegpu nvidia_g80 hab ich auch schon probiert.

GPU2 bringt unstable machine und GPU3 kann den Core nicht engagen.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (5. Juni 2010)

Toxy schrieb:


> Meine zweite GPU der GTX will nicht
> 
> Flags hab ich dran: -local -gpu 1
> -forcegpu nvidia_g80 hab ich auch schon probiert.
> ...


Jemand, der mit den Viechern erfolgreich umspringt, heißt Atlas Folder und setzt XP-64Bit als OS ein. Da brauchts auch keine Dummies.
Dummies!?
Ja Dummies!
Hast du welche dran?


----------



## CheGuarana (5. Juni 2010)

Einen, und einen Monitor, ja.
Ich kenne den Atlasfolder, wegen ihm habe ich überhaupt zur GTX295 gegriffen. Das mit den Dummies weiss ich, den Desktop habe ich auch schon erweitert...


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Juni 2010)

Nur Dummies wissen nichts von Dummies - aber das nur nebenbei

Frage(n):
Du faltest "nur" mit der GTX295?

Wenn ja, hast du zwei unabhangige Clienten am Laufen?
- mit 2 *identischen* .exe (zB. -gpu 0)
- aber *unterschiedlichen* machine-ID's (zB. 1 und 2)

Ansonsten schau mal was dann passiert

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du das "normale" wie PS, Temp etc abgeklärt hat


----------



## CheGuarana (5. Juni 2010)

Alles probiert, Malte ist ja nicht von gestan. 

Um allen weiteren Strapazen aus dem Weg zu gehen installiere ich jetzt Win XP 64bit. Hoffentlich is die k***e bis 23Uhr fertig, heute wird im McFit Nighttraining von 23 bis 01 gemacht.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (5. Juni 2010)

Ich hoffe dann läuft es .
Wenn Atlas das kann, dann wirds hier nun auch klappen. warscheinlich war das ein weiterer Grund (neben der Dummysache), warum er XP am laufen hat.


----------



## CheGuarana (5. Juni 2010)

Lalala! beide GPUs rennen volle pulle, genial!

Jetzt muss ich nur noch den SMP unter Win xp zum laufen bekommen... (siehe meine frage im Howto-Thread)


----------



## The Master of MORARE (5. Juni 2010)

Spitze! Das mit dem Framework ist unter XP aber mal echt zum .
Was sagt der Stromtacho xD?


----------



## Empirelord (5. Juni 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Was sagt der Stromtacho xD?


Dass er besser nicht draufgucken sollte, wenn er weiter mit gutem Gewissen falten möchte.


----------



## mattinator (5. Juni 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Nur Dummies wissen nichts von Dummies



Also ich habe meine zwei GTX 275 unter Windows XP ohne Dummy laufen: ein Bildschirm mit zwei Anschlüssen und zwei Kabeln, jeweils eins pro Karte. Bin ich nun ein Dummie ?


----------



## The Master of MORARE (5. Juni 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Also ich habe meine zwei GTX 275 unter Windows XP ohne Dummy laufen: ein Bildschirm mit zwei Anschlüssen und zwei Kabeln, jeweils eins pro Karte. Bin ich nun ein Dummie ?


Es ist so, dass unter XP  ohnehin *KEINE* Dummies benötigt werden  .
... von daher...  .


----------



## CheGuarana (5. Juni 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Was sagt der Stromtacho xD?



Mein 600Watt OCZ Netzteil ist ca. 95% ausgelastet. Nu rechne! 
Jetzt aber auf zum Nightdriving mit Fahrrad  Wenn ich mich nicht wieder melde bin ich in der Phase in der man das Licht aus macht gecrasht...


----------



## Mettsemmel (6. Juni 2010)

Toxy schrieb:


> Mein 600Watt OCZ Netzteil ist ca. 95% ausgelastet.


Woher weißt du das?


----------



## CheGuarana (6. Juni 2010)

Mein Strommesser zeigt ca. 570Watt an - also ist das Netzteil ca. 95% ausgelastet, so hab ich das mit der Prozentrechnung zumindest gelernt.


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Juni 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Also ich habe meine zwei GTX 275 unter Windows XP ohne Dummy laufen: ein Bildschirm mit zwei Anschlüssen und zwei Kabeln, jeweils eins pro Karte. Bin ich nun ein Dummie ?


 
Nee, bist du nicht
Denn du *weisst*, dass es unter XP keine braucht

Das ist ja eben (einer) der Vorteil an so einer tollen Community, wie wir sie hier haben
Die Masse an Erfahrung und Wissen


----------



## CheGuarana (6. Juni 2010)

Im übrigen habe ich in Erfahrung gebracht warum meine zweite GPU nicht wollte.

Mein Dumy war für den zweiten DVI Port gemacht, ich hätte aber einen HDMI Dummy haben müssen, da der HDMI Port angesprochen wird wenn SLI aus ist...


----------



## nfsgame (6. Juni 2010)

Jo, so ist das. Ich kenne das Problem .


----------



## RESEYER (6. Juni 2010)

@The Master of MORARE; Henninges; mattinator; Toxy; Bumblebee; nfsgame:

Danke für die Blumen!


----------



## CheGuarana (6. Juni 2010)

Guckt mal!
Ein manuell zu bedienender Supercomputer. Für alle Foldingfreaks gibt es noch ein spezielles Schmankerl - ein integrierter Drucker.
Ihr müsst nur die Rechenschritte eingeben und die ausgedruckten Rollen mit den Ergebnissen zur Stanford-University schicken.
Und wenn sie jetzt bestellen, bekommen sie nicht eine, nicht zwei, nicht drei, SIE BEKOMMEN 4 Rollen Papier gratis dazu!


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Juni 2010)

@Toxy  

Nice one


----------



## CheGuarana (6. Juni 2010)

Tja, das ist halt mein Hochleistungsrechner mit Drucker und integriertem USV.
Damit hatte ich eingetlich ursprünglich vor AtlasFolder zu überholen, leider kamen noch keine WUs von Stanford.


----------



## nfsgame (6. Juni 2010)

Da hätt sich Atlasfolder aber warm anziehen können, schade das Stanford so mit der Cliententwicklung hinterherhinkt , gleicht ja fast dem AMD-Problem .


----------



## weizenleiche (6. Juni 2010)

Ich melde mich zurück unter den Faltern!
Ab morgen kanns wieder losgehen, wenn der Herr nfs mal ICQ kommt und mir die Clients einrichtet, da ich zu faul bin


----------



## nichtraucher91 (6. Juni 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> @Toxy
> 
> Nice one



der Witz ist doch eig dass er das auch noch ernst meint 


lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## CheGuarana (6. Juni 2010)

@AirKnight:

Ich kann mich auch drum kümmern, habs schon öfters gemacht und damals waren nfs, caine und ich dafür berüchtigt immer ehrenamtlich zu helfen wenns ums einrichten der Clients geht.


----------



## weizenleiche (6. Juni 2010)

Kannste, aber trotztdem erst morgen


----------



## CheGuarana (6. Juni 2010)

Achso, ne ich möchte dem nfs ja nicht die Arbeit wegschnappen 
War eher so ein Soforthilfeangebot.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (6. Juni 2010)

Ok. Schaut mal auf die Seitenzahl...  1000!!! Das haben wir gut gemacht . Nun muss ja ein
"*Rumpelkammer: PCGH Folding@Home-Thread III*" her!
Wer möchte den denn eröffnen und mal nen Admin belabern den anzukleben?


----------



## Gast3737 (6. Juni 2010)

bei mir sind es nur 250 seiten...


----------



## Henninges (6. Juni 2010)

schon wieder 1k seiten post's...was sind wir doch alle schreibwütig...


----------



## The Master of MORARE (6. Juni 2010)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> bei mir sind es nur 250 seiten...


*meckermecker*
Ich hab die Einstellungen auf default...
Hab mich aber auch verlesen... in der alten RuKa stand was von 1000 und daher neuer Thread...Nur waren die Posts gemeint... Denke das lag damals einfach an der Serverleistung... Sonst würde ich ja in etwa die 11. RuKa einläuten 
Von daher:
*Falscher Alarm!*


----------



## CheGuarana (6. Juni 2010)

10000!!

HAHAHA.
ROFLLOLXDICHBINSOCOOL.

Wir sind einfach spitze, wen MESeidel mich mitnehmen kann nach Peine sehen wir uns


----------



## The Master of MORARE (6. Juni 2010)

Toxy schrieb:


> 10000!!
> 
> HAHAHA.
> ROFLLOLXDICHBINSOCOOL.
> ...


Dann ist Toxy ja auch mal dabei... Nicht wie beim 1. Treffen


----------



## CheGuarana (6. Juni 2010)

Da wollte ich ja eigentlich da sein, aber irgendwie hat nichts gepasst...

Hat jemand ne idee wie ich unter Win XP 64 die Priorität zweier Prozesse (GPU Clients) dauerhaft auf hoch setze?


----------



## mattinator (6. Juni 2010)

Toxy schrieb:


> Hat jemand ne idee wie ich unter Win XP 64 die Priorität zweier Prozesse (GPU Clients) dauerhaft auf hoch setze?



Unter XP 32 funktioniert SetPriority ohne Probleme: How to use SetPriority - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net .


----------



## CheGuarana (6. Juni 2010)

Naaajaa, nach jedem neuen Start der Coreexe setzt sich die Priorität wieder runter, wie hast du das denn gelöst?


----------



## Mettsemmel (6. Juni 2010)

Bei mir unter Win7 setzt sich die Priorität automatisch nach ner gewissen Zeit wieder runter. Dachte zuerst, dass das an tuneUp liegt. Aber nach dessen kompletter Deinstallation isses immer noch so...


----------



## mattinator (6. Juni 2010)

Toxy schrieb:


> Naaajaa, nach jedem neuen Start der Coreexe setzt sich die Priorität wieder runter, wie hast du das denn gelöst?



Zwei Dinge habe ich nicht nach Standard durchgeführt:


Datei *SetPriorityPresets.txt* im *Verzeichnis der SetPriority.exe manuell editiert* (bel. Text-Editor, ich persönlich finde Notepad++ sehr gut):





> FahCore_11,High
> FahCore_13,High
> FahCore_14,High
> FahCore_78,High
> ...



den automatischen Start habe ich *nicht *über "Preferences", "Start SetPriority when Windows starts" konfiguriert, sondern über eine *Verknüpfung im Autostart*-Ordner mit der Option "*Ausführen in:*" auf das *Verzeichnis der SetPriority.exe*
Bei mir werden die Prioritäten der Cores bei jedem Start korrekt gesetzt und danach auch nicht wieder geändert.


----------



## CheGuarana (7. Juni 2010)

Erklär das jetzt nopchmal für blöde, bitte. Ich habe keine .txt, ich habe lediglich die heruntergeladene zip entpackt und die enthaltene .exe gestartet.

Leider muss ich die beiden Prozesse jedes mal neu im Programm "einfügen". Soll ich die .txt manuell anlegen oder wie?^^


----------



## mattinator (7. Juni 2010)

Toxy schrieb:


> Ich habe keine .txt, ich habe lediglich die heruntergeladene zip entpackt und die enthaltene .exe gestartet.
> 
> Leider muss ich die beiden Prozesse jedes mal neu im Programm "einfügen". Soll ich die .txt manuell anlegen oder wie?^^



Jo, Datei *SetPriorityPresets.txt *manuell anlegen und wie im Zitat die Namen der Kernels eintragen, je Zeile einer. Bei neuen Kernels müssen diese dann manuell nachgepflegt werden. Meine Hinweise bezogen sich auf die verlinkte Anleitung, dachte Du liest sie mit.


----------



## CheGuarana (7. Juni 2010)

okay, so weit bin ich, aber was muss ich jetzt tun wenn ich zweimal FahCore_15 habe? Einfach zweimal reinhauen?


----------



## mattinator (7. Juni 2010)

Toxy schrieb:


> okay, so weit bin ich, aber was muss ich jetzt tun wenn ich zweimal FahCore_15 habe? Einfach zweimal reinhauen?



Nene, einmal reicht. SetPriority prüft beim Start des Cores den Namen über die Liste der Einträge und ändert die Priority, wenn ein Eintrag mit dem entsprechenden Namen gefunden wird.


----------



## CheGuarana (8. Juni 2010)

Ohoo,

ich habe gerade eine SMP 1395 Punkte WU mit der Projektnummer "6040" bekommen. Die hatte ich noch nie. Neu? Gerade erst dazu gekommen?


----------



## nfsgame (8. Juni 2010)

Die gibts schon nen bisschen länger, hatte schon zwei davon. Dauerten etwas über 24 Stunden und brachten am Ende um die 9000Punkte ein. Ist soeine Pseudo-BigWU für Vier und Sechskerner.


----------



## CheGuarana (8. Juni 2010)

Na super, die WU wurde soeben nach 20% gekillt weil ich Depp versucht habe Teamspeak zu installieren.  Aua, aua, aua...


----------



## nfsgame (8. Juni 2010)

Wie kann man so ne WU killen ? Meien Rechnen nach ner Bluescreenparade unbeirrt weiter .


----------



## CheGuarana (8. Juni 2010)

FahCore_a3.exe hat ein Problem festgestellt und muss beendet werden. Das eigentliche Consolenfenster lief aber weiter und brachte ein UNSTABLE. :/

Jetzt hab ich wieder ne "normale" Wu, son 470 Pkt. Ding...


----------



## nfsgame (8. Juni 2010)

Da gibts nen ganz einfachen Trick: Bevor man den Core per Meldungsbestätigung beendet einfach das Consolenfenster schließen .


----------



## CheGuarana (8. Juni 2010)

Noch mehr aua.  Hätt ich das mal früher gewusst...


----------



## nfsgame (8. Juni 2010)

Ich kanns ja ins HowTo schreiben . Im Foldingforum hab ichs ja schonmal angesprochen .


----------



## CheGuarana (8. Juni 2010)

jaja, beim foldingforum guck ich nur einmal pro Woche rein weil meinem Kopf zu viel Englisch nicht so gut tut.


----------



## mattinator (8. Juni 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Da gibts nen ganz einfachen Trick: Bevor man den Core per Meldungsbestätigung beendet einfach das Consolenfenster schließen .



Den Trick hatte ich auch erst gefunden, nachdem ein 6xxx SMP2-Projekt bei 88% "weggeflogen" war. Konnte es danach aber auch schon mal erfolgreich nutzen. Allerdings komisch mit Q9650@Stock und relativ kühlen Tmperaturen.


----------



## Mettsemmel (8. Juni 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> hatte schon zwei davon. Dauerten etwas über 24 Stunden und brachten am Ende um die 9000Punkte ein.


Führst du Buch über deine WUs oder hast du einfahc nur ein verdammt gutes Gedächtnis?^^


----------



## CheGuarana (8. Juni 2010)

Nuja, er ist der Foldingfreak und das Mädchen für alles (zB News) im Team. Da muss man sowas wissen.


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Juni 2010)

Mettsemmel schrieb:


> Führst du Buch über deine WUs oder hast du einfach nur ein verdammt gutes Gedächtnis?^^


 
Nun, es gäbe da ja auch noch die Möglichkeit in der *Benchmark* nachzuschauen

Btw. um die 9000 PPD zu erreichen braucht es schon einen ordentlichen "Dampfhammer"
Auf einem Q6600 bzw. 6700 sind es dann schon ordentlich weniger Punkte (so gegen 5500)


----------



## Gast3737 (8. Juni 2010)

mein Dampfhammer faltet die 6040 mit 16,5 kppd..


----------



## Henninges (8. Juni 2010)

mein "dampfhammer" hat sich heute verabschiedet...

gestern abend hat alles noch nach dem umzug ins neue gehäuse funktioniert...heute morgen ging dann schon nichts mehr...

ich habe erst das netzteil in verdacht gehabt, also gesamtes konstrukt auseinander geschraubt, alternativ netzteil dran...null funktion... 

zum glück habe ich noch das "fiese" nvidia 680i sli brett liegen, das seit urzeiten im v-thread auf einen neuen besitzer wartet...

damit läuft die kiste wieder, allerdings nur mit 100% lukü...

kennt jemand einen trick, wie ich windows7 das vorher auf einem p45 gechipten brett rannte ohne neuinstallation auf dem nvidia 680i zum laufen bekomme ?

die reparaturoption brachte nix positives...


----------



## Muschkote (8. Juni 2010)

@RuneDRS
Soll also bedeuten: "kein Unterschied zu den normalen A3 WUs" ?
Kann ich das so interpretieren?


----------



## Mettsemmel (8. Juni 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Nun, es gäbe da ja auch noch die Möglichkeit in der *Benchmark* nachzuschauen


  Ja, das ist schon klar, aber dann weiß er auch bloß wieviel PPD und, wenn ers ausrechnet, wie lange es gedauert hat. Allerdings nicht, wie oft er das Projekt schon hatte, außer ich hab die Angabe übersehen^^


----------



## klefreak (9. Juni 2010)

Henninges schrieb:


> mein "dampfhammer" hat sich heute verabschiedet...
> 
> gestern abend hat alles noch nach dem umzug ins neue gehäuse funktioniert...heute morgen ging dann schon nichts mehr...
> 
> ...



Meine Antwort wird dich leider nicht erfreuen!
--> !vor! dem Umbau müsstest du so gut als möglich alle geräte (vor allem die Laufwerkstreiber; sata,ide,..) im gerätemanager deinstallieren und danach erst die Platte ins neue System hängen
ODER
im windows die WIn7 installation starten und dann upgrade auswählen, anstelle des neustartens dann den PC ausschalten und in den neuen rechner einbauen, danach Setup beendigen.. 
wenn du zb von HP auf HP upgraden willst, könnte mna mit dem Trick hier die HP für das Setum als H-Basic darstellen so dass die Updatefunktion unter windows (boot-upgrade??) erst funktioniert
UNAWAVE - Downgrade Ultimate in Home Premium oder Professional


----------



## Henninges (9. Juni 2010)

@ gletscherfloh : könnte es helfen die platte in ein p35 board zu hängen, dort ist vista32 installiert, und das ganze von dort aus zu versuchen ?

edit : könnte das helfen -> http://www.supportnet.de/faqsthread/963 ?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (9. Juni 2010)

moin liebe Mitfalter

der eine oder ander sollte mich ja hier kennen, falls nicht: ich bin der der sein Frühstücksei auf der CPU brät. 
Ich muss mich leider zeitweilig vom Folding trennen. Nein es liegt nicht an euch oder der Stromrechnung. Auch nicht an dem Hovercraft das für mich faltet, naja doch eig schon, nur eben nicht an der Lautstärke. Seit Tagen bekomme ich kaum noch eine WU durchgearbeitet. EUE's, BSOD's und freezes sind leider die Tagesordnung geworden. Mein verdacht liegt auf dem Prozessor, Temperaturen von Teils über 100°C konnten auf Dauer nicht gesund sein. Daher ging das gute Stück gestern zurück zum Händler der den Laptop zurück zum Hersteller schickt und ich von dort ein neues bekomme... () Die letzten beiden WU's werde ich jetzt noch mit dem Laptop meiner Ma durchdüdeln und dann waren es vorerst die letzten.

Ich bleib euch aber erhalten. Keine angst. Irgendwann, da kommt der tag an dem ich ein Laptop haben werden, dass keine Temperaturprobleme hat, hoffentlich.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Juni 2010)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> moin liebe Mitfalter
> 
> der eine oder ander sollte mich ja hier kennen, falls nicht: ich bin der der sein Frühstücksei auf der CPU brät.


 
Für die die ihn nicht kennen, das ist Nichtraucher - bei den LAKOTA-Indianeren heisst er "der mit dem Läppy brät" 

Btw. *er* heisst nichtraucher - sein Läppy raucht(e) schon 



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Ich muss mich leider zeitweilig vom Folding trennen.
> Ich bleib euch aber erhalten. Keine angst. Irgendwann, da kommt der tag an dem ich ein Laptop haben werden, dass keine Temperaturprobleme hat, hoffentlich.
> lg
> Nichtraucher91


 
Tschü mein Faltfreund - bis die Tage


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (9. Juni 2010)

Meine CPU hat gerade trotz Sommer und starker Spannungserhöhung nur 67 °C @F@H SMP.


----------



## nfsgame (9. Juni 2010)

Mettsemmel schrieb:


> Führst du Buch über deine WUs oder hast du einfahc nur ein verdammt gutes Gedächtnis?^^


Gutes Gedächtniss .


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Juni 2010)

Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Meine CPU hat gerade trotz Sommer und starker Spannungserhöhung nur 67 °C @F@H SMP.


 
Ja nee - *so viel ??* - boah - armet Gerlschen


----------



## ernei (9. Juni 2010)

Hi,

hier  ist was los, erst Henninges dann unser Nichtraucher91.
Ich hab gestern mein E7200 gegen einen Q8300 getauscht (also wollen) und jetzt nix.
Diagnosekarte zeigt nur FFFF
 BIOS wird also nicht mal initialisiert, da kann ich wohl mein Penryn1600SLIX3-Wifi in die Tonne tretten.


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Juni 2010)

Ich will ja nun nicht Öl ins Feuer giessen aber mein AM2+ Board (ASUS M3N-HT Deluxe) liebt meinen PHENOM II 955BE auch nicht so wirklich - ich krieg ihn nicht über 800 MHZ - momentan

Aber logo - ich finde schon noch raus wo es klemmt
Wollte nur anmerken - auch ein Bumbele ist nicht vom Ärger verschont


----------



## nfsgame (9. Juni 2010)

Hmm, meinste nicht der Langweilt sich mit 800MHz nen bisschen ?


----------



## Henninges (9. Juni 2010)

hier,...ich...neeee...hab ich schuld ?? junges...macht mir bitte kein schlechtes gewissen...bitte...es liegt auch wirklich nicht am  , versprochen...eeeeehrlich nicht...ich bin da raus, den schuh zieh ich mir nicht an...auf *dieser* hochzeit tanze ich nicht... .. .


----------



## CheGuarana (9. Juni 2010)

Hallo,
mein Name ist Heeerbeeert und ich bin siebenundzwanzig Jahrre alt. 

Ne mal im Ernst, was will Henninges damit sagen?^^


----------



## Henninges (9. Juni 2010)

ich glaube zu wissen das du toxy, zu der " zeit", hier nicht so aktiv warst...der rest weiss denke ich bescheid...


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Juni 2010)

Henninges schrieb:


> ...der Rest weiss denke ich Bescheid...


 
Ja - durchaus



Henninges schrieb:


> ich glaube zu wissen das du toxy, zu der " zeit", hier nicht so aktiv warst...


 
 schreckt mich nicht - btw. - ich weiss wo mein Lichtschwert wohnt 

Nun aber ganz was Anderes

Heute um 15:00 ist in der Region das Kabel ausgefallen
Nicht nur, dass damit meine Kisten keine neuen WU's gekriegt haben - was schon sch....ade genug wäre
Nein, dadurch bestand die GROSSE Gefahr, dass ich heute abend die Folge 20 von Stargate Universe verpasst hätte
Und das hätte ich nun wirklich so dringend gebraucht wie einen Umlauf am Finger
Für die etwas weniger Bewanderten:
Folge 20 wird in Ami-Land (gemäss Sci-Fi-Channel und MGM) am *11.6.* Premiere haben und heute, am *9.6.* kommt es - in Deutsch - bereits auf RTLII


----------



## 0Martin21 (9. Juni 2010)

Sagt mal ich bin ja nicht so de experte aber kann ich mit der 5970 Zocken oder Falten und mit einer GTX 285 nur Falten im System? habe hoffentlich dann auch noch ein AMD P2 X6.


----------



## Mettsemmel (9. Juni 2010)

Verstehe deine Frage leider nicht. Wenn du sie vielleicht umformulieren könntest, sodass dein Problem auch für mich verständlich wird


----------



## 0Martin21 (9. Juni 2010)

1. kann ich zum falten meine 5970 und die GTX 285 nehmen?
2. kann ich dann die 5970 ach zu zocken  nutzen?
3. kann ich neben bei die GTX weiter laufen lassen?


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Juni 2010)

1a. Nein - weil es je nach BS und/oder MoBo nicht möglich ist je eine ATI und eine NVIDIA parallel zu betreiben
1b. Nein weil es (leider) absolut keinen Sinn macht mit einer ATI-Karte zu falten - die Treiber sind (noch) nicht soweit und daher steht das Resultat in keinem Verhältnis zum "Aufwand"
2. die 5970 ist eine *excellente* Karte zum zocken
3. siehe 1


----------



## 0Martin21 (9. Juni 2010)

schade, ist denn schon was in aussichte das die ATI besser unterstützen werden?


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Juni 2010)

0Martin21 schrieb:


> schade, ist denn schon was in Aussicht das die ATI besser unterstützen werden?


 
Leider gibt es noch nichts wirklich Konkretes
Letzte Meldung dazu (31. Mai)

We are also making a major push for OpenCL on ATI and NVIDIA. We are working closely with NVIDIA and ATI on this and together we are making progress, although this new core does still seem to be *some time out*.

Also warten und hoffen


----------



## T0M@0 (9. Juni 2010)

mit windows 7 kann man doch verschiedene Grafikkarten installieren, oder bin ich gerade mall in der Birne? dann sollten Martins überlegungen doch funzen?


----------



## klefreak (9. Juni 2010)

Henninges schrieb:


> @ gletscherfloh : könnte es helfen die platte in ein p35 board zu hängen, dort ist vista32 installiert, und das ganze von dort aus zu versuchen ?
> 
> edit : könnte das helfen -> Supportnet Tipp: Boardwechsel ohne Windows Neuinstallation ?


wenn du glück hast rennt dein Windows (das vom p45 Board) fast problemlos auf dem P35 board, da ja shcon die Treiber für den Intelchipsatz installiert sind (die sind sich alle ganz ganz ähnlich!!)
einfahc ins p35 board hängen, hochstarten (abgesicherter modus zb) und dann möglichst alle Geräte (vor allem IDe controller und intel-systemgeräte) deinstallieren.. danach anstelle des Neustarts runterfahren und ab ins Nforce Board..
--> sollte prinzipiell funktionieren jedoch läuft das Sys dann nicht zwangsläufig !!

aber den Versuch würde ich wagen! (Daten sichern nciht vergessen 

mfg klemens

EDIT: den link hab ich nicht genau angeschaut, da cih derzeit ein wenig stress habe


----------



## Fate T.H (10. Juni 2010)

0Martin21 schrieb:


> schade, ist denn schon was in aussichte das die ATI besser unterstützen werden?





Bumblebee schrieb:


> ...although this new core does still seem to be *some time out*.
> 
> Also warten und hoffen



Oder noch exakter formuliert von Vijay Pande -> although we have *no ETA* at the moment.
Also belaste deine HD5970 lieber so wie ich mit ein paar netten Games.


----------



## CheGuarana (10. Juni 2010)

Sagmal dein Name...ist neu?^^


----------



## Fate T.H (10. Juni 2010)

Joa wurd gestern abgeändert freundlicherweise.


----------



## 0Martin21 (10. Juni 2010)

Fate T.H schrieb:


> Oder noch exakter formuliert von Vijay Pande -> although we have *no ETA* at the moment.
> Also belaste deine HD5970 lieber so wie ich mit ein paar netten Games.




Ich bin aber auch lange und offt in Internet! da kann die ruhig Falten. wie sonnst hätte ich die Punkte mit der GTX 285 bekommen sollen. anders ist das bei mir auch nicht. nicht mal CPU-Falten habe ich gemacht.


----------



## Empirelord (10. Juni 2010)

Kurzer Beitrag vom IPhone(Freund) ueber ein ungesichertes WLAN:
@Bumblebee: Erzael mir ALLES ueber stu! Ich kann hier leider nur lesen und nicht gucken.Aufm Meer beim Segeln hat man sogar gar keinen Empfang.
@Q8200 vs. Q6600/Q6700: ich habe mit neuem Ram meinen Q8200 auf 3,25GHz stabil gekriegt, dadurch duerfte ich einiges aufgeholt haben.
@f@h:Ich WILL Gpu 3 fuer ATI!

P.S.ie 4870 X2 wird bei eBay erstaunlich guenstig.


----------



## Fate T.H (10. Juni 2010)

0Martin21 schrieb:


> Ich bin aber auch lange und offt in Internet! da kann die ruhig Falten. wie sonnst hätte ich die Punkte mit der GTX 285 bekommen sollen. anders ist das bei mir auch nicht. nicht mal CPU-Falten habe ich gemacht.



Naja rentiert sich trotzdem nicht da eine HD5970 nur ~ "9000" PPD macht da passt die relation nicht.


----------



## Henninges (10. Juni 2010)

moinsen  "family"...

also ich geb nochmal eben einen zwischenbericht : die p45 win7 installation lief leider nicht mit dem p35 board...backup der wichtigsten sachen gefertigt...platte formatiert und unter dem nvidia board win7 neu installiert...momentan läuft das backup wieder zurück ( ist eine schande das knappe 90gb mal eben gute 90min brauchen, ne ? )...danach geht es ans feintuning und heute nachmittag bin ich wieder "unter den lebenden"...

friede sei mit euch !


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Juni 2010)

Henninges schrieb:


> moinsen "family"...
> Friede sei mit euch !


 
... und mit dir - mein Sohn

möge immer genug Wasser in deiner Kühlung sein und niemals welches ausserhalb


----------



## The Master of MORARE (10. Juni 2010)

Empirelord schrieb:


> Kurzer Beitrag vom IPhone(Freund) ueber ein ungesichertes WLAN:.


-.-'


Fate T.H schrieb:


> Joa wurd gestern abgeändert freundlicherweise.


Für mich bleibst du Subaru.

Grüße vom Schulhof mit Netbook und Sonnenschirm!


----------



## nfsgame (10. Juni 2010)

Empirelord schrieb:


> Kurzer Beitrag vom IPhone(Freund) ueber ein ungesichertes WLAN:


Du und diene ungesicherten WLAN-Netze .



@All: Haben eure SMP-Clients auch massive Probleme WUs zu bekommen ?


----------



## Henninges (10. Juni 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> ...möge immer genug Wasser in deiner Kühlung sein und niemals welches ausserhalb


 
ist noch alles auf lukü...wie nervig...durch den neuen tower ist der luftstrom jedoch relativ optimiert...die karte dreht bisher noch nicht voll auf...schön rot leuchtet der neue falter...müsste ich direkt mal eben ablichten und "ab"loaden...

_*edit : "abload"...*_


----------



## Perseus88 (10. Juni 2010)

@nfsgame
Nein keine Probleme.


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Juni 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> @All: Haben eure SMP-Clients auch massive Probleme WUs zu bekommen ?


 
So um 14:00 rum gab es eine kurze Zeit (ca. 10 Minuten) in denen die Server nicht erreichbar waren
Seither wieder alles im Grünen

btw. bin grad in die Stadtwohnung gekommen - 33.4°


----------



## nfsgame (10. Juni 2010)

Was lange währt wird endlcih gut, hat ne WU .

@Bumblebee: Da kann ich locker über . Neulich warens um die 36°C .


----------



## mattinator (10. Juni 2010)

Henninges schrieb:


> schön rot leuchtet der neue falter...müsste ich direkt mal eben ablichten und "ab"loaden...
> 
> _*edit : "abload"...*_



Hmm, warum hast Du den Rechner nicht über das Verbrauchsmessgerät angeschlossen ?


----------



## nfsgame (10. Juni 2010)

Tarnung für die Frau und der Überraschungseffekt am Geldbeutel .


----------



## Henninges (10. Juni 2010)

öhm,... gute idee...könnte ich ja mal eben machen...

*edit: nu kann er die wu nicht versenden und der rechner idelt vor sich rum... erste bild mit zusatzleuchte, zweite mit...*

*memo für mich : kaltlichkathodenleuchten verbrauchen 10w und bringen nix...raus damit !*


----------



## Mettsemmel (10. Juni 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Du und diene ungesicherten WLAN-Netze .
> 
> 
> 
> @All: Haben eure SMP-Clients auch massive Probleme WUs zu bekommen ?


Von 9:34 bis 9:40 war kein Server verfügbar, aber seitdem läuft alles rund.


----------



## Henninges (10. Juni 2010)

ach ja...dafür sind wohl die gpu-wu server down...


----------



## 0Martin21 (10. Juni 2010)

Ist das so OK, mit der GTX285?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (10. Juni 2010)

Wird dir keiner Beantworten weil wir HFM.NEt zum Leistungsvergleich nutzen (->PPD-Werte), zumal der Viewer gut und gerne mal 50% der vorhandenen Rechenleistung "auffrist".


----------



## 0Martin21 (10. Juni 2010)

wo bekomme ich das her?


----------



## Henninges (10. Juni 2010)

guckst du hier : Folding@home - DownloadWinOther


----------



## 0Martin21 (10. Juni 2010)

wenn du so freundlich wärst welchen.


----------



## mattinator (10. Juni 2010)

0Martin21 schrieb:


> wenn du so freundlich wärst welchen.



Für Vista und 7 diesen hier: http://www.stanford.edu/group/pandegroup/folding/release/Folding@home-Win32-GPU_Vista-623.zip .


----------



## 0Martin21 (10. Juni 2010)

und wie kann ich sehen was der schaft?

steht ja nur das Projekt


----------



## mattinator (10. Juni 2010)

0Martin21 schrieb:


> und wie kann ich sehen was der schaft?
> 
> steht ja nur das Projekt



Das ist erstmal der effizientere GPU-Client. Die Leistung kannst Du lokal mit einem entsprechendem Monitor-Programm prüfen, z.B. HFM.NET HFM Release 0.5.0.180.msi - hfm-net - HFM Version 0.5.0 - Revision 180 - Beta (MSI) - Project Hosting on Google Code.


----------



## 0Martin21 (10. Juni 2010)

habe schon gefunden will das auch in der Sig haben aber nicht F&H Member als Benutzertitel haben.


----------



## mattinator (10. Juni 2010)

Wenn Du die Signatur meinst, dann s. z.B. Sig Images - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats .


----------



## 0Martin21 (10. Juni 2010)

lol, hier gehts und in der Sig nicht!


----------



## Fate T.H (10. Juni 2010)

Doch das geht du musst nur erstmal der F@H Benutzergruppe beitreten, welcher Titel
angeizeigt werden soll kannst du dann auswählen in deinem Kontrollzentrum.


----------



## 0Martin21 (10. Juni 2010)

Thx für die Info.


----------



## steffen0278 (11. Juni 2010)

Hier was anderes:
Morgen und Sonntag wird bei mir nicht gefaltet 

Habs im SimForum schon geschrieben. Morgen startet mein 24h Rennen wo ich dran teilnehme. Hier alle Infos:
News: Starterübersicht und Infos zu den 24h de la Sarthe 2010 - Games bei Motorsport-Total.com

Hier gehts dann morgen zum Livestream:
Simrace.TV: News

Hier zum Live Timing:
SIM-RACING.DE presents: 24H de la Sarthe 12th/13th June 2010 | Part of Online-Motorsport.com.


Ich starte übrigens im Ace Racing GT Team auf einer Corvette C6R. InGame Nick: Steffen Ziegler

Wer Lust hat, das Rennen wird komplett live übertragen. Nur dazu, was ich in meiner Freitzeit noch treibe. Game heist übrigends rFactor.


----------



## nfsgame (11. Juni 2010)

Viel Spaß .


----------



## steffen0278 (11. Juni 2010)

Den werd ich haben


----------



## Mettsemmel (12. Juni 2010)

Die in der Nacht gesendete, fertige WU ist laut EOC anscheinend nicht angekommen. Und seitdem hat er Probleme ne neue WU zu bekommen oO


----------



## mattinator (12. Juni 2010)

Hatte gerade auf Single-CPU umgestellt, dann gab es beim nächsten Versuch doch wieder ein SMP2-Projekt.


----------



## Bumblebee (12. Juni 2010)

Ja, *nach Stunden* des Wartens und Nägelkauens scheinen die SMP2-Server wieder zum Leben zurückgekehrt zu sein

Wurde auch Zeit  - hab dadurch etwas 20kppd "Miese" gemacht


----------



## mattinator (12. Juni 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> hab dadurch etwas 20kppd "Miese" gemacht



Du Ärmster, das trifft Dich ganz gewaltig.


----------



## CheGuarana (12. Juni 2010)

Trtozdem denke ich, dass wir es überleben werden. 

"Ey, guckt mal, wer issn der Typ da auf der Autobahnbrücke?"
"Das ist Bumblebee, er hat sein Tageseinkommen nicht mehr halten können."


----------



## steffen0278 (12. Juni 2010)

Beim GPU2 bekomme ich seit Wochen nur noch 450er WUs. Gibts denn keine 353er oder die guten 1888er mehr? Oder soll man auf den GPU3 Client wechseln.


----------



## nfsgame (12. Juni 2010)

1888er gibt es gar nicht mehr (zum Glück...), 353er hab ich die letzten Tage ammass bekommen, 450er sind selten .


----------



## mattinator (12. Juni 2010)

steffen0278 schrieb:


> Beim GPU2 bekomme ich seit Wochen nur noch 450er WUs. Gibts denn keine 353er oder die guten 1888er mehr? Oder soll man auf den GPU3 Client wechseln.



Bei mir laufen die 450er besser als die 353er, wollen wir tauschen ? Biete:


> Project: 5769 (Run 5, Clone 404, Gen 824), 58%
> Project: 5766 (Run 12, Clone 459, Gen 398), 17%


----------



## steffen0278 (12. Juni 2010)

nö. wird halt das gefaltet was durch die Leitung kommt


----------



## CheGuarana (12. Juni 2010)

Toll und ich nutze nur noch den GPU3 Beta Client und bekomm 611 und 610er.


----------



## Henninges (12. Juni 2010)

ich hab auch nur die 610er und 611er...liegt wohl an der gtx470, wa ?


----------



## 0Martin21 (12. Juni 2010)

endlich habe ich mein erste Faltung mit CPU fertig und nu bekome ich keine neue.


----------



## CheGuarana (12. Juni 2010)

Neee, am GPU3 Client.^^


----------



## nfsgame (12. Juni 2010)

0Martin21 schrieb:


> endlich habe ich mein erste Faltung mit CPU fertig und nu bekome ich keine neue.


Geht nicht nur dir so, lieght an den Servern die die WUs verteilen .


----------



## Bumblebee (12. Juni 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Geht nicht nur dir so, liegt an den Servern die die WUs verteilen .


 
Stimmt (leider) und nun spielt wohl wieder die Putzfrau mit den Kabeln
*Wieder* kein "appropriate work server" erreichbar - aber sie arbeiten daran

*ZITAT*

*June 12, 2010*

*SMP server down, leads to SMP WU shortage*

One key SMP server is down (vspg9), which brings down all of its associated interfaces (vspg9a, vspg9b). This is making us very short on SMP WUs. We are actively working on this one, although our IT staff has told me that this one isn't an easy fix (multiple restarts haven't brought the key RAID back and they are working with the hardware vendor to see what's going on). 
I will post updates as we get them.


----------



## Fate T.H (12. Juni 2010)

Also ich frage mich was die da machen das ihnen so oft die Server wegsterben ?


----------



## The Master of MORARE (12. Juni 2010)

Gute Frage... Ich wette denen gehen die Server mangels ausreichender Klimatisierung ein.
Aber da die Server öfters mal einfach nicht antworten steckt da sicher noch etwas Netzwerkchaos mit drin.
Vielleicht hatten sie am Raidcontroller gespart ?

aber in jedem Fall:


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (12. Juni 2010)

Mein SMP2 konnte vorhin erfolgreich eine WU senden.


----------



## 0Martin21 (12. Juni 2010)

Habe die Intel und Termi in den Servern!? dann ist es kein Wunder, das einer nach den anderen stribt.

PS: 3 Plätze an einem Tag, geht doch.


----------



## Henninges (12. Juni 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> ...aber in jedem Fall:


 
absolut...


----------



## CheGuarana (12. Juni 2010)

Ist doch eigentlich egal, habt ihr euch mal angeguckt was die an Maschinen dafür haben? Das ist der pure Wahnsinn, ich glaube nicht,dass die sich einen 1000€ RAID-Controller nicht leisten könnten. 

Bei denen hängts höchstwarscheinlich einfach an der mangelhaften Infrastuktur. Auf dem Pande-Blog gab es mal einen Artikel dazu...


----------



## Fate T.H (12. Juni 2010)

Es ist relative egal ob es nun an der HW liegt oder an deren Infrastuktur fakt ist nunmal
das da ordentlich geschlampt wird so oft wie die Server da wegschmieren.



@ 0Martin21

Und ich dachte die würden AMD Technologie verwenden


----------



## 0Martin21 (12. Juni 2010)

Das ich eine GTX 285 habe heiß noch lange nicht das ich kein AMD/ATI ler bin.

Edit: nu stimmts


----------



## nfsgame (12. Juni 2010)

Fehlt da nen "k" vor dem "ein" ?


----------



## CheGuarana (13. Juni 2010)

Also langsam werd ich echt stutzig!

Seid ihr sicher, dass wir noch *für* und nicht gegen die Menschheit falten?


Gerade habe ich mal den GPU2 Client probieren wollen und es wurde ein Projekt gezogen, welches laut Log eine Millisekunde einer kanonenkugel-gschwindigkeit berechnet.
Ich glaube langsam wirklich wir helfen dabei die amerikanischen Waffen zu verfeinern mit denen unschuldige Menschen in Afgahnistan dann abgemurkst werden...


----------



## nfsgame (13. Juni 2010)

Da gibts sogar nen eigenen Thread zu, die machen sich einfach nen Spaß draus "GROMACS" in den verschiedensten Variationen auszuschreiben.


----------



## CheGuarana (13. Juni 2010)

Jetzt sehe ich das auch, aber was soll das? Sind die "Krankheiten" die wir "bekämpfen" nicht ernst genug? Ich finde damit sollte man keinen Spaß machen und sich dann auch noch dran ergötzen wenn Leute die es nicht verstehen nachfragen.


----------



## nfsgame (13. Juni 2010)

Ich finde das sollte nicht alles so totsteif abgehen. Und wer nen bisschen Englisch kann und regelmäßig im Foldingforum liest, zusätzlich noch einen Hauch von Humor besitzt wird das schon verstehen .


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Juni 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ich finde das sollte nicht alles so totsteif abgehen. Und wer nen bisschen Englisch kann und regelmäßig im Foldingforum liest, zusätzlich noch einen Hauch von Humor besitzt wird das schon verstehen


 
Also...
*wer nen bisschen Englisch kann* - kann ich 
*regelmäßig im Foldingforum liest* - mach ich 
*zusätzlich noch einen Hauch von Humor besitzt* definitiv ja 

Anders rum - ich bin oft "very amused"


----------



## AMD_Killer (13. Juni 2010)

Moin Leute 

Also ich hab da mal ein problem mein counter in meiner sig zählt nix mehr obwohl ich falte. Was gibts da für ein Problem.


----------



## nfsgame (13. Juni 2010)

Stimmt der Username im Client mit dem Konto überein?


----------



## CheGuarana (13. Juni 2010)

Also so dann sehe ich die Sache anscheinend etwas ernster, klar ich mache auch gerne Spaß, aber bei sowas muss das doch wirklich nicht sein.

Jeder der schonmal auf atlasfolding.com war und sich umgeschaut hat wird verstehen warum ich es nicht nur als Spaß ansehe. Was der Typ da mit seinem Vater durchmacht ist echt schlimm, und das wünscht man niemandem.


----------



## nfsgame (13. Juni 2010)

Neue WU für den SMP-Client!



P6701
921 Grundpunkte
Reiht sich somit zwischen den Herkömmlichen SMP2-WUs und den P6040 bzw P6041 ein.


----------



## Muschkote (13. Juni 2010)

Jo, so eine hab ich auch grade in der Mache. Ich find die leider nicht so befriedigend von den ppd. Ich hatte zwar noch kein P6040 bzw P6041 aber das P6701 läuft etwa mit 75% gegenüber den "normalen" Projekten.


----------



## nfsgame (13. Juni 2010)

Ich komme gerade vom Public Viewing, muss erstmal gucken wieviel PPD die Unit macht .

edit: Macht 4573PPD und soll inklusive Bonus dann 4563Punkte einbringen. Also ne runde 24h-WU auf meinem Q6700 @ 3,5GHz ...
Eine Normale SMP2-WU kratzt zum Teil schonmal an den 7000PPD .


----------



## The Master of MORARE (13. Juni 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ich komme gerade vom Public Viewing, muss erstmal gucken wieviel PPD die Unit macht .
> 
> edit: Macht 4573PPD und soll inklusive Bonus dann 4563Punkte einbringen. Also ne runde 24h-WU auf meinem Q6700 @ 3,5GHz ...
> Eine Normale SMP2-WU kratzt zum Teil schonmal an den 7000PPD .



Uh, Böse.

Du warst bei 'ner Leichenschau O.o?


----------



## Mettsemmel (14. Juni 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ich komme gerade vom Public Viewing, muss erstmal gucken wieviel PPD die Unit macht .
> 
> edit: Macht 4573PPD und soll inklusive Bonus dann 4563Punkte einbringen. Also ne runde 24h-WU auf meinem Q6700 @ 3,5GHz ...
> Eine Normale SMP2-WU kratzt zum Teil schonmal an den 7000PPD .



Joa, hab hier fast exakt dieselben Werte vorliegen mit meinem nonOCed 955er.
Echt Mies...


----------



## Muschkote (14. Juni 2010)

So, meine P6701 WU ist heut früh rausgegangen. Leider gabs *keinen* Bonus.  Ca. 6000 Punkte hätten es wohl sein müssen. Naja, vieleicht werden die noch nachgeliefert. 

Hourly Production
Time Points WUs
06.14, 12am *921* 1


----------



## Bumblebee (14. Juni 2010)

Ihr kriegt von mir dann auch noch ein Update - bewegt sich aber, so übern Daumen, auch im Bereich von 4500 - 5000


----------



## HotteGKT (14. Juni 2010)

Für alle die sich für F@H am Notebook interessieren:
Ich hatte mal vor einiger Zeit nach gefragt aber sogut wie keine Reaktion.
Klar. Wer macht schon sowas 
Hab mir jetzt ein Asus Notebook geholt mit NVidia GT325M Graka (auch noch ne Hybrid im Verbund mit einer Intel).
Heute mal den neuen Client für NVidia geladen und ich komme laut HFM auf 1794,1 PPD.
Ich finde das ne tolle Leistung und das Notebook läuft sowieso auf der Arbeit.

P.S.: Einfacher Client CPU: ( I5 / 430M) bringt 205 PPD. Den lasse ich dann mal aus.

Ciao Horst


----------



## nfsgame (14. Juni 2010)

CPU mit SMP getestet? Damit sollte nochwas zu holen sein .


----------



## HotteGKT (14. Juni 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> CPU mit SMP getestet? Damit sollte nochwas zu holen sein .



Ja, hab´s versucht:
Trying to unzip core FahCore_b4.exe
- Couldn't open file FahCore_b4.exe
+ Error: Could not extract core
+ Core download error (#3), waiting before retry...

sieht nicht so toll aus....

Hast jemand nen Tipp ?

Ciao Horst


----------



## HotteGKT (14. Juni 2010)

HotteGKT schrieb:


> Hast jemand nen Tipp ?
> 
> Ciao Horst



Hab jetzt in der Verknüpfung noch als Admin angeklickt und läuft 

ABer mit 4 Kernen (2 echte und 2 HT ) nen A3 machen bringt´s nicht oder ?



 + Processing work unit
 Core required: FahCore_a3.exe
 Core found.
 Working on queue slot 01 [June 14 12:34:19 UTC]
 + Working ...

Ciao Horst


----------



## nfsgame (14. Juni 2010)

Och doch, unterschätz die neue Intel-Architektur nicht .


----------



## HotteGKT (14. Juni 2010)

HFM sagt CPU + GPU = 4052,5 PPD 

Ciao Horst


----------



## Bumblebee (14. Juni 2010)

HotteGKT schrieb:


> HFM sagt CPU + GPU = 4052,5 PPD
> 
> Ciao Horst


 
Na bitte - da geht doch was 

btw. mit der PPD als *Durchschnitt* bist du unter den ersten 40 der Falter im Team


----------



## 0Martin21 (14. Juni 2010)

^^ Wenn ich meinen den ganzen Tag laufen lassen würde wär ich dann ja auch mit dabei?


----------



## Bumblebee (14. Juni 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Macht 4573PPD und soll inklusive Bonus dann 4563Punkte einbringen. Also ne runde 24h-WU auf meinem Q6700 @ 3,5GHz ...
> Eine Normale SMP2-WU kratzt zum Teil schonmal an den 7000PPD .


 
Also - nur der Vollständigkeit halber
Q6600 (aus der Sig.) 4731.3
Q6700 (@ 3200 MHz) 4552.2

Alles in Allem zwischen  und


----------



## 0Martin21 (14. Juni 2010)

Doofe Frage:
 In HFM: steht Credit heißt das die Punkte je Projekt?

Credit          Complete
2753            1                     CPU
353              11                   GPU

Wie kommen die dann auf die 4k Punkte?


----------



## nfsgame (14. Juni 2010)

Du meinst wohl die PPD (points per Day)


----------



## 0Martin21 (14. Juni 2010)

so ist es.


----------



## Mettsemmel (15. Juni 2010)

Ich glaub ihr redet aneinander vorbei^^
Die Credits in HFM sind die Punkte, die es für das abschließen dieses Projekts/dieser WU gibt.
Und jenachdem wie lange man dafür braucht, errechnet sich dadurch die Punkte, die man durchschnittlich am Tag macht (PPD).
Falls ihr doch nicht anneinander vorbei geredet habt, dann bitte ich, meinen Post zu ignoriern^^


----------



## Gast3737 (15. Juni 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Also - nur der Vollständigkeit halber
> Q6600 (aus der Sig.) 4731.3
> Q6700 (@ 3200 MHz) 4552.2
> 
> Alles in Allem zwischen  und


habe auch grade eine solche WU 6701:
i7 920 @ 4,011 ghz macht 13163 ppd / Credit 6475 pt


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Juni 2010)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> habe auch grade eine solche WU 6701:
> i7 920 @ 4,011 ghz macht 13163 ppd / Credit 6475 pt


 
Nun, iss ja klaar - mein Core i7 macht auch mächtig mehr Punkte als ein Q6600/Q6700
Aber auch dein i7 920 @ 4,011 erreicht mit anderen Projekten *mehr* Punkte / auch beim i7 920 ist die  WU 6701 punktemässig "suboptimal"


----------



## Muschkote (15. Juni 2010)

> auch beim i7 920 ist die WU 6701 punktemässig "suboptimal"


 
Vorallem weil die WUs keinen Bonus abwerfen. (Bei mir zumindest nicht) 
Wer Bonus dafür bekommen hat, der soll laut rufen.

Wenn das so bleibt, dann muss ich wohl den i7 mit mehreren Single Clienten bestücken, dass bringt dann mehr ppd.


----------



## 0Martin21 (15. Juni 2010)

Ich habe jetzt auch ein 6701 Projekt aber der kann noch dauern, das ding ist ja riesig gegen die 66xx oder 65xx.


----------



## CheGuarana (15. Juni 2010)

Ich hab auch eines, das wird aber heute noch fertig.


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Juni 2010)

Muschkote schrieb:


> Vorallem weil die WUs keinen Bonus abwerfen. (Bei mir zumindest nicht)
> Wer Bonus dafür bekommen hat, der soll laut rufen.


 
*ruf* *schrei* *kreisch*

921 ist die "Basispunktzahl" - also reden wir eigentlich alle von den PPD *mit *Bonus


----------



## Schmicki (15. Juni 2010)

Hat Stanford nur noch diese blöden WUs? Ich hab auch eine P6701. Daran wurschtelt mein PC 14,5 Stunden und wirft (mit Bonus) nur knapp 10k PPD ab. Da finde ich ja die P6040 noch besser. Bei so großen WUs sollten, für meinen Geschmack, ein paar mehr Punkte abfallen. Schließlich wird der PC länger fürs Falten blockiert.


----------



## Muschkote (15. Juni 2010)

@Bumblebee
Ich hab davon geredet, dass keine Bonuspunkte gutgeschrieben werden. Es wurden nur die *921* Punkte angerechnet. Ich hab mal in den Foren gestöbert, und das Problem ist bekannt. Wie schon so oft werden die fehlenden Punkte warscheinlich nachträglich gutgeschrieben. Und wie ich der letzten Statistik entnehmen kann, ist das Problem scheinbar gelöst, weil die letzte WU die ich abgeliefert habe scheinbar die volle Punktzahl gebracht hat.


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Juni 2010)

Ah - ok - ja dann

btw. meine beiden Compi hier rechnen momentan *nur noch* P6701 - was ich nicht so prickelnd finde


----------



## nichtraucher91 (15. Juni 2010)

Einer von euch ist ja bereist im Bilde, aber dennoch sollen es alle wissen 
Ich hab gestern mein Austauschlaptop bekommen. Zum hab ich noch ein Back-up gehabt und konnte es auch gleich drauf schieben. Mein neues akkubetriebenes Hovercraft  Faltet nun wieder mit, allerdings nur noch mit einem Client - möchte es diese mal etwas länger behalten 

In diesem Sinne Holla die Faltfee und lasst die Proteine krachen Jungs!


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## nfsgame (15. Juni 2010)

Muschkote schrieb:


> Vorallem weil die WUs keinen Bonus abwerfen. (Bei mir zumindest nicht)
> Wer Bonus dafür bekommen hat, der soll laut rufen.
> 
> Wenn das so bleibt, dann muss ich wohl den i7 mit mehreren Single Clienten bestücken, dass bringt dann mehr ppd.


*hysterisch rumkeif* 

Brachte mit zwei GPU-WUs zusammen 5200Punkte.


----------



## Soldat0815 (15. Juni 2010)

Boa bekomm in letzter Zeit immer beschissenere WUs wo mein Prozi grad mal 3000ppds macht dazwichen mal wieder ne wu mit 6000-7000ppd.

Aber die 6013 WU toppt alles, die ist so lahm das HFM meinst das die arbeit gestoppt hat oder was weiß ich was die braune farbe heist, hatte vorhin mal 90ppd da stehen und hab vor lauter schock f@h neu gestartet aber so langsam aber sicher glaub ich ist das wirklich so

siehe bilder in 40min grad mal 1399Steps geschafft bei 250000 steps sind das grob gerechnet 120Stunden

Sorry, soll das ne verarsche sein ich mein ich hab in letzter zeit auch immer mehr Zeiten wo ich keine WUs mehr bekomme aber dann meine Rechenpower und verbrauch so zu verschwenden kann doch nicht ihr ernst sein und das für bissl über 1000punkte welche auch nicht stimmt da die kurz nach dem start gezeigt werden, ich werd nichtmal die deadline schaffen

Bild 1 um 19.41Uhr 4% 10000steps erreicht
Bild 2 F@H neu gestartet 20.19Uhr 4% 11399steps neu gestartet
gespeichert wird bei mir alle 3min also soviel steps können nicht verloren gegangen sein

EDIT:
Wow nach ca. 1Std 1% geschafft also brauch ich nur 100Stunden für diese Kack WU
Bild 3 20.46 Uhr 5% geschafft

EDIT 2:
Muhahah, Wer schafft mit einem quadcore@3ghz weniger ppds siehe bild 1 (verdammt altes bild 1 wurde überschrieben da gleiche bennenung)

Somit schaffe ich meine deadline nicht


----------



## Mettsemmel (16. Juni 2010)

Mal ne Frage zum Verständnis:
Was bringt es eigentlich, dass ein und dieselbe WU mehrmals berechnet wird?
Ich dachte immer, es läuft so, dass das Protein solang hin- und hergefaltet wird, bis man quasi alle möglichen Faltungen berechnet hat. Und die Daten/Ergebnisse, werden dann an Stanford übermittelt.
Aber wenn wir alle an dem 6071er (ich auch schon wieder -_-) Projekt rumfalten, wo ist dann der Sinn?
Oder faltet jeder nur einen kleinen Teil eines Proteins? Und alle Ergebnisse zusammen ergeben dann die vollständigen Daten?


----------



## 0Martin21 (16. Juni 2010)

Ich denke das in der Sache ein paar Dinge vom Zufall abhängen und das deswegen vile die gleichen Projekte bekommen aber das Erbebnis ist meist etwas anders.


----------



## nfsgame (16. Juni 2010)

@0Martin21: Es geistern wohl ein paar defekte P6013er rum, hatte ich auch schon. Lösch den work-Ordner und die queue.dat und starte den Client erneut.

@Mettsemmel: Manche WUs werden auch doppelt beziehungsweise mehrfach gerechnet um die Präzision des Ergebnisses zu erhöhen .


----------



## 0Martin21 (16. Juni 2010)

??? wie jetzt NFS, ich habe doch den 6701er.


----------



## nfsgame (16. Juni 2010)

Ah, 'tschuldigung. DAs kommt davon wenn man nochnicht richtig wch ist . 
War an Soldat0815 gerichtet .


----------



## lordraphael (16. Juni 2010)

Hab nur ne kurze frage,

Hab jetzt noch nen I7 860 am start und so weit ich das verstanden habe gibt es ab der 10. workunit (natürlich nur mit passkey, bei smp) bonuspunkte.
Sind das also dann die Punkte die mir jetzt bei hfm.net angezeigt werden?
Das pendelt da jetzt immer zwischen 9800-1200 punkte 

mfg


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Juni 2010)

Mettsemmel schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage zum Verständnis:
> Was bringt es eigentlich, dass ein und dieselbe WU mehrmals berechnet wird?


 
Ausser einer Verifikation des Ergebnisses gar nichts



Mettsemmel schrieb:


> Ich dachte immer, es läuft so, dass das Protein solang hin- und hergefaltet wird, bis man quasi alle möglichen Faltungen berechnet hat. Und die Daten/Ergebnisse, werden dann an Stanford übermittelt.


 
Sinngemäss korrekt



Mettsemmel schrieb:


> Aber wenn wir alle an dem 6071er Projekt rumfalten, wo ist dann der Sinn?


und


Mettsemmel schrieb:


> Oder faltet jeder nur einen kleinen Teil eines Proteins? Und alle Ergebnisse zusammen ergeben dann die vollständigen Daten?


 
Genau so ist das
Wenn du es dir anschaust dann faltest du nämlich gar nicht das Projekt XYZ
Sondern Project XYZ *Run* X *Clone* YYY *Gen* ZZ - also eben einen mikroskopischen Teil vom Ganzen


*Und dann noch:*



lordraphael schrieb:


> Hab nur ne kurze frage,
> Hab jetzt noch nen I7 860 am start und so weit ich das verstanden habe gibt es ab der 10. workunit (natürlich nur mit passkey, bei smp) bonuspunkte.
> Sind das also dann die Punkte die mir jetzt bei hfm.net angezeigt werden?
> Das pendelt da jetzt immer zwischen 9800-1200 punkte
> ...


 
Genau so ist das


----------



## 0Martin21 (16. Juni 2010)

und noch mal ich, mit einer Frage, ich bekomme mit der GTX 285 und meinem Phenom 2 965 @3,56GHz in 12h nur ca. 3K bis 4K  Punkte.


----------



## Perseus88 (16. Juni 2010)

@0Martin21
Im schnitt 11000ppd zu wenig. Hab bloß die GTX 260   (24h)falten


----------



## 0Martin21 (16. Juni 2010)

ich habe zwar nur 12h ohne Störung, aber dann sollten immer noch über 6k raus kommen, OK ich habe noch kein Bonus für die CPU-Dinger aber egal die GPU muß doch mehr reißen.


----------



## Soldat0815 (16. Juni 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Es geistern wohl ein paar defekte P6013er rum, hatte ich auch schon. Lösch den work-Ordner und die queue.dat und starte den Client erneut.


Gut zu wissen
ist gelöscht und läuft gleich vielviel besser


----------



## Gast3737 (16. Juni 2010)

@Mettsemmel und @all

Zum Verständnis für eine WU:

das Projekt 6701 ist irgend ein Abschnitt von Protein x.y.z.blabla..entscheidend ist Run, Clone und Gen das ist quasi wie beim 3D-Korodinatensystem zu sehen punkt x, y und z wird berechnet. manchmal mehrmals da es ja im diesem Abschnitt abzählbar viele verschiedene Wahrscheinlichkeiten/Möglichkeiten gibt wie dieser sich Falten kann.


----------



## T0M@0 (17. Juni 2010)

ist ja so ruhig heute hier xD


----------



## nfsgame (17. Juni 2010)

Da müssen wir was gegen tun ...


----------



## CheGuarana (17. Juni 2010)

Wir müssten das Perpetuum mobile erfinden, dann könnten wir die ganzen stromkosten sparen.


----------



## mattinator (17. Juni 2010)

Juchu ! Jetzt habe ich auch mein erstes Projekt 6701. Wenn ich das jedoch richtig verstanden habe, verliere ich bei dem keinen Bonus, wenn ich den Rechner nachts mal 'ne Pause machen lasse.


----------



## Henninges (17. Juni 2010)

gestern hatte ich zwei verunglimpfte 611er wu's die wohl durch das oc'in entstanden...danach habe ich für mich beschlossen das falten bis zum ende der woche einzustellen...die lautstärke und der verbrauch der 470er sind es irgendwo im moment nicht wert...

am montag kommt die wakü in den rechner und dann werden die limits neu ausgelotet...bis dahin geniesst die sonne freunde !


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Juni 2010)

Henninges schrieb:


> ...bis dahin geniesst die sonne, Freunde !


 
Würd ich ja gerne - bloss regnet es hier maximal 
Dafür werden die Rechner - und somit auch der Raum - nicht so heiss

Morgen *sollte* eigentlich noch eine GTX465 bei mir eintrudeln
Die würde dann, ich bin da optimistisch, auf 470 "zurückgebiost"


----------



## nfsgame (17. Juni 2010)

Willst du bis zum Teamtreffen noch die 200k PPD kancken ?


----------



## The Master of MORARE (17. Juni 2010)

Juhuuu, den Rechner meines Vaters hat es nun erwischt :/. Der gibt einen kleinen Knall von sich und haut nen Haufen Sicherungen raus O.o - Gut dass sich der Server anschaltet sobald der Saft wieder da ist .
So, Daten sichern -.-'.


----------



## nfsgame (17. Juni 2010)

Ist das sonen billig-Netzteil drinn die bei euch zu Hauf rumliegen D:?


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Juni 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Willst du bis zum Teamtreffen noch die 200k PPD knacken ?


 
Wohl eher nicht - aber schaun mer mal ...



nfsgame schrieb:


> Da müssen wir was gegen tun ...


 
Nun, wie mir die Nachrichtensendung grad mitgeteilt hat ist ja in Peine ganz schön die Post abgegangen
Da scheint wohl ein ganzer Zug gefaltet worden zu sein


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (17. Juni 2010)

Ich kann am WE leider nicht falten, bin da auf dem Hurricane Festival.


----------



## Muschkote (17. Juni 2010)

@mattinator
Freu dich nicht zu früh, die Teile sind nich so doll. Und du hast da was falsch verstanden, die sind auch "zeitabhängig". Du verlierst also Punkte wenn du ne Pause machst. Es gab nur Probleme bei den ersten WUs von der Sorte weil da die Bonuspunkte nicht angerechnet wurden, dass ist aber gelöst.

@Toxy
Du solltest deine GTX295 vieleicht wieder verkaufen, so viel scheint die ja nich zu reissen.  Für deine angestrebte Top 20 musst du noch ne Schippe nachlegen.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (17. Juni 2010)

Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Ich kann am WE leider nicht falten, bin da auf dem Hurricane Festival.


Uh, dann hätten wir uns fast getroffen . Fast.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (17. Juni 2010)

VERZEIHET DEN DOPPELPOST - Müdigkeit am Aperat .



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Wohl eher nicht - aber schaun mer mal ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jap. zum zweiten mal binnen kurzer zeit.
beim ersten mal wars etwas anders. die güterzuggleise durchlaufen ein rangierfeld. zwei "frischlinge", so hab ichs aus erster quelle erfahren haben da genau an einer weiche oder so zwei wägelchen schön miteinander *räusper*... 
bis montag reparieren die da zumindest jetzt rum.

Yeah, Peine versucht sich als LHC-Außenstelle !


----------



## nfsgame (18. Juni 2010)

Ja, das Transportwesen bei uns meint es immoment nicht gut. 
Mittwoch hat unser Bus für ne Vollsperrung der A7 gesorgt  (zum Glück ist dabei niemandem was passiert...).


----------



## CheGuarana (18. Juni 2010)

nfsgame hat uns verschwiegen, dass er auf der Fahrt versucht hat Proteine zu knacken und Atome zu kollidieren.


----------



## nfsgame (18. Juni 2010)

******* ertappt...

Was kann ich dafür das die Reifen das nicht aushalten .


----------



## CheGuarana (18. Juni 2010)

Eigenltich hab ich ja grad keine Zeit hier zu schreiben, Slowenien führt mit 2:0.


----------



## Mettsemmel (19. Juni 2010)

Hey Leute,
meine PS3 faltet zwar 24/7 vor sich hin und hat auch keine Fehler gebracht o.ä. aber laut EOC werden keine 251er mehr gutgeschrieben seit einiger Zeit schon.
Any ideas?
Vll. mal neu starten?
Läuft seit 2 Wochen durch, d.h. das neuste Update is nochnich drauf^^


----------



## CheGuarana (19. Juni 2010)

Mein Single-Core client macht das gleiche. Ich bekomme nur eine WU mehr, aber zu der WU gehören dann keine Punkte.^^


----------



## Mettsemmel (19. Juni 2010)

und schon wieder ne 6701er... so langsam fängt es an mich ein wenig zu nerven^^


----------



## nfsgame (19. Juni 2010)

Ich verstehe gar nicht ws as ihr habt. Bei mit laufen die relativ normal und es gibt auch den Bonus. Sind halt "nur" weniger PPD, aber auch die Units müssen gefaltet werden.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (19. Juni 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ich verstehe gar nicht ws as ihr habt. Bei mit laufen die relativ normal und es gibt auch den Bonus. Sind halt "nur" weniger PPD, aber auch die Units müssen gefaltet werden.


Da stimm ich dir voll und ganz zu!

Bei Freiwilligenarbeit herummeckern >.< - geht garnicht.
Höchstens wenn halt der Faltwille da ist aber die WU-Server Streiken, aber doch nicht bei sowas.


----------



## Bumblebee (19. Juni 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> @0Martin21: Es geistern wohl ein paar defekte P6013er rum, hatte ich auch schon.


 
Leider sind die Teile immer noch nicht von den Servern genommen worden
Hatte so ein  Teil auch gerade (6013 R0/C160/G98)



Mettsemmel schrieb:


> und schon wieder ne 6701er... so langsam fängt es an mich ein wenig zu nerven^^


und 


nfsgame schrieb:


> Ich verstehe gar nicht was ihr habt. Bei mit laufen die relativ normal und es gibt auch den Bonus. Sind halt "nur" weniger PPD, aber auch die Units müssen gefaltet werden.


 
Genau deshalb falte ich die auch immer brav; aber man(n) muss sie ja nicht mögen


----------



## The Master of MORARE (19. Juni 2010)

Hab den Server ja nun etwa seit einem Jahr und 24/7 am Laufen. Zeit für eine kleine, plumpe und minimalistische Nachrechnung:

(3 386 414 / 12) / 30 = 9 406.70556 PPD nach google

Gar nicht mal so übel, wenn man zum Beispiel die Nachtinetlosigkeit miteinbezieht .
Es werkeln 2 9800GT und ein 5050e.


----------



## nfsgame (19. Juni 2010)

Joa, nett .


----------



## CheGuarana (19. Juni 2010)

Leute meine GTX295 spackt und ich brauch eure Hilfe.

Die Temperatur der heissesten GPU kommt nie über 83 Grad soviel gleich vorweg.
Zwischenzeitlich kommt es nach immer 7 oder 8 Prozent zu einem Core Status 63 und die Fahcore_15.exe startet neu (Konsole bleibt offen), dannch geht es muter weiter.

Nun stürzt sporadisch das ganze System ab. D.h. kurz kein Spulenfiepen mehr -> Malte geht zum Rechner und kann kurz noch die Maus bewegen -> Maus steht und Festplatte rattert -> Reset

Ich nutze auf dem Falter Windows XP 64bit.

Erst dachte ich es liegt an der "Hülle" in der die GTX eingelassen ist, also habe ich diese abgenommen -> 2 Grad weniger Temperatur.
Dennoch kam es zu abstürzen, nachdem ich die Hardware in den PC eingebaut hatte.

Jetzt habe ich erstmal das Seitenteil ab und auf der Karte einen 92mm Lüfter mit Gumminoppen befestigt.

Logs gibt es auf Wunsch. Nach dem letzten freeze hat er sich jetzt zwei neue WUs gezogen, die sind jetzt bei 9% - bislang ohne Probleme, aber mir graut es schon wenn ich kein Spulenfiepen mehr höre.


----------



## mattinator (19. Juni 2010)

Könnte 'nen Netzteil-Problem sein. Hast Du schon irgendwo Dein System gepostet ?


----------



## CheGuarana (19. Juni 2010)

sysProfile: ID: 94274 - Toxy

Jetzt hat es nach 24% aufgegeben und ist komplett gefreezed.
Das mit dem Netzteil ist gut möglich, allerdings ist es ein 600W Netzteil, und muss nicht mal 300Watt erbringen, das sollten sollten sogar LC-Power Dinger schaffen. 
Mein Nt ist von OCZ - ein OCZ600SXS


----------



## mattinator (19. Juni 2010)

Rein rechnerisch sollte das schon reichen. Wenn Du allerdings mal hier nachsiehst, könnten die "nicht mal 300 W" evtl. nicht ganz reichen: Test Geforce GTX 295 Revision 2.0 - Multi-GPU-Refresh von Nvidia - Test, Nvidia Geforce GTX 295 Revision 2.0, Grafikkarte, Benchmarks - Seite 2. Die Leistungsaufnahme beim Folding ist bei entsprechenden Projekten durchaus mit Furmark zu vergleichen. Außerdem wird die Überspannung und das OC des Phenom II (C2 !) wahrscheinlich auch mehr als die 125 W TDP verbrauchen.


----------



## CheGuarana (19. Juni 2010)

Naja du hast vermutlich Recht. Ich habe jetzt den SMP aus und nur beide GPU Clients online. Jetzt klappts.

Verdammt, also muss ein neues Netzteil her. Leider hab ich gar kein Geld und bekomme erst in 10 Wochen Gehalt. 
Hat jemand noch ein potentes Netzteil rumliegen welches er mir leihen könnte?


----------



## mattinator (19. Juni 2010)

Toxy schrieb:


> Hat jemand noch ein potentes Netzteil rumliegen welches er mir leihen könnte?



Bist zwar wahrscheinlich nicht ganz so weit weg, aber leider kann ich  damit nicht dienen.


----------



## Bumblebee (19. Juni 2010)

Ich weiss - etwas unbescheiden von mir aber trotzdem...

PC Games Hardware Milestones Page - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Schmicki (19. Juni 2010)

Gratulation @ Bumblebee! 

Welch eine Faltleidenschaft. Es sollte viel mehr Bumblebees geben - vorallem im PCGH-Team.


----------



## CheGuarana (19. Juni 2010)

Und de Österreicher können mir auch nicht helfen, verdammt dann gibts jetzt keine Bonuspunkte und keinen SMP mehr für die nächsten 3 - 4 Monate...


----------



## mattinator (19. Juni 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ich weiss - etwas unbescheiden von mir aber trotzdem...
> 
> PC Games Hardware Milestones Page - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats



Glückwunsch auch von mir !


----------



## Soldat0815 (19. Juni 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Leider sind die Teile immer noch nicht von den Servern genommen worden
> Hatte so ein  Teil auch gerade (6013 R0/C160/G98)


Und wieviel ppd hattest du 100?
hab jetzt ne 6041er wu 
gibt 7500points da macht die cpu zwar nur 5500ppd aber wenigsten seit gestern 10Uhr keine gefahr mehr noch eine 6013er zu bekommen

@Toxi
erst in 10Wochen Gehalt? 
bekommst du nur 1/4 jährlich Gehalt?


----------



## CheGuarana (20. Juni 2010)

Ne, aber in 10 Wochen bekomm ich mein *erstes* richtiges Gehalt.


----------



## Mettsemmel (20. Juni 2010)

Glückwunsch Hummel 



nfsgame schrieb:


> Ich verstehe gar nicht ws as ihr habt. Bei mit  laufen die relativ normal und es gibt auch den Bonus. Sind halt "nur"  weniger PPD, aber auch die Units müssen gefaltet werden.


Naja, was heißt "nur"... Zwischen guten 4k PPD und knappen 7k ist n großer Unterschied find ich 

Außerdem sieht das in der Statistik so doof aus, wenn da ständig 0er drin stehn  Da hab ich lieber bei jedem Update n paar kleinere Werte drin stehn...^^

Achja die WUs von meiner PS3 bringen anscheinend immernoch keine Punkte mehr.
Hab sie mittlerweile neu gestartet, ist up-to-date und laut interner Statistik gibt es keine WUs, die noch nicht erfolgreich abgeschickt wurden.
Hat(te) jemand das selbe Problem?


----------



## mattinator (20. Juni 2010)

Mettsemmel schrieb:


> Achja die WUs von meiner PS3 bringen anscheinend immernoch keine Punkte mehr.
> Hab sie mittlerweile neu gestartet, ist up-to-date und laut interner Statistik gibt es keine WUs, die noch nicht erfolgreich abgeschickt wurden.
> Hat(te) jemand das selbe Problem?



Stanford scheint wieder ein Problem mit seinen Stats-Servern (GPU ?) zu haben. Meine zwei GTX 275 haben seit Freitag früh gleichmäßig (!) durchgerechnet sowie ohne Fehler und Verzögerung hochgeladen. In den 3-stündlichen Abrechnungen sind auch Lücken mit 0 Punkten enthalten (s. Hourly Production unter mattifolder - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats). Zum Glück haben sie den ersten Part scheinbar schon nachgereicht, sollte so stimmen:


> 06.19, 9pm      8,650      13


Allerdings kommt danach schon wieder das nächste "Loch", obwohl die Projekte abgeliefert wurden:


> 06.20, 12am      0      0


BTW, wieder 'ne 6701:


> [06:08:01] Project: 6701 (Run 14, Clone 18, Gen 4)
> [06:08:01]
> [06:08:01] Assembly optimizations on if available.
> [06:08:01] Entering M.D.
> ...


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Juni 2010)

Also wenn ich die Stats so ansehe kriege ich einen mächtig dicken Hals

Da "versumpfen" mal wieder viele Punkte - und diese Nuller demotivieren maximal ..
Ich hoffe bloss, dass Stanford - wie in der Vergangenheit - die Punkte dann später noch nachreicht


----------



## Mettsemmel (20. Juni 2010)

Wow, mir wurden für meine gestrige 6701-WU ganze 1501 P gutgeschrieben -_-


----------



## The Master of MORARE (20. Juni 2010)

Ich hab mich echt erschrocken, als ich in die Stats geschaut habe O.o.  Da fehlt noch so einiges -.-'.
ich möchte echt nicht wissen, was für ne Art Maschine da Punkte gutschreibt .
Aber immerhin kommen die WUs an... die Frage ist wie lange die Relais das durchhalten.


----------



## Henninges (20. Juni 2010)

ahso...grats zu 30.mille bee !


----------



## Mettsemmel (20. Juni 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> [...]
> ich möchte echt nicht wissen, was für ne Art Maschine da Punkte gutschreibt .



Wahrscheinlich eine von Frauenhand gefertigte


----------



## The Master of MORARE (20. Juni 2010)

Mettsemmel schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich eine von Frauenhand gefertigte


Das muss es sein !
Wäre es wenigstens ne Nerdine gewesen, dann liefe es zumindest .


----------



## nfsgame (20. Juni 2010)

Glückwunsch Bumblebee !!!


Ich gehe mal stark davon aus das die Punkte später noch gutgeschrieben werden. War bis jetzt immer so. Also nicht entmutiten lassen .


Edit: Zum PS3-Problem: http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=14714#p148201

Edit 2: Stats-Problem: http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?p=148304#p148304

Edit 3 zum P6701-Punkte-Problem: http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=14911#p147495


----------



## CheGuarana (20. Juni 2010)

Vielleicht komme ich doch schneller an ein neues NT als erwartet. Ein 850W Silverstone im tausch gegen mein OCZ.

Yay.^^

http://twitter.com/malte23/status/16636979387


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Juni 2010)

So, nun aber wieder mal was zu Thema "Freude herrscht"
Und dabei meine ich nicht, dass die "Nasen von Stanford" mal wieder etwas Punkte auf die Resultateserver gehauen haben; freut mich aber trotzdem

Nein, die Freude kam auf als ich meine (PoW) GTX465 *erfolgreich* wieder aus ihrem "Kastratenschlaf" geholt hatte
Nun ist sie wieder was sie einst war - eine richtige GTX470

Die Bilder - auch die nochmalige Steigerung (der ohnehin schon -Zahlen der WU 10628) beim GPU3-falten sind beigefügt


----------



## CheGuarana (20. Juni 2010)

SMP A3 Core 2.22 erschienen!!
Twitter / Malte Schmidt: Version 2.22 of the SMP2 A ...


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Juni 2010)

Toxy schrieb:


> SMP A3 Core 2.22 erschienen!!


 
Na da sind wir mal gespannt ob und was die dann reissen ..
Hoff mal, dass es einen positiven Unterschied zum 2.19 gibt


----------



## CheGuarana (20. Juni 2010)

Also eine 6015 WU macht knappe 6000PPD ob der Wert nun gut ist oder nicht weiss ich nicht. Hab nur 3 Frames abgewartet und mach wieder nur mit dem GPU Client weiter (Netzteilproblem...)


----------



## T0M@0 (20. Juni 2010)

muss man diesen neuen core installieren, oder wird automatisch upgedated? sorry, falls es eine doofe frage ist


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Juni 2010)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> muss man diesen neuen core installieren, oder wird automatisch upgedated? sorry, falls es eine doofe frage ist


 
Nee, so doof ist die Frage nicht
Also ich warte mal ab - falls nicht lösche ich den (alten) core und schau dann was passiert


----------



## The Master of MORARE (21. Juni 2010)

Normalerweise bemerkt er "new core version found" oder so und aktualisiert automatisiert!


----------



## CheGuarana (21. Juni 2010)

Jo das geschieht eigentlich immer wenn die nächste WU gezogen werden muss.
Ansonsten einfach den alten Core löschen, dann läd er den aktuellsten ohnehin runter.


----------



## 0Martin21 (21. Juni 2010)

wollen wir mal hoffen das der neue was bringt.


Edit: lol ich habe ein 5772 Projekt, auf der GPU und da habe ich alle 33sek. je 1% fertig.


----------



## Henninges (21. Juni 2010)

"es ist ( mal wieder ) vollbracht..."

gtx470 @ wakü @ 650/1300/1700 @ 0.98v = 12596ppd => 43°c ( flüsterleise, wenn da nicht der nervige chipsatzquirl stören würde... )

hab ein paar bilder vom umbau, sollte ich ein "how-to" schreiben ?


----------



## 0Martin21 (21. Juni 2010)

ja mach mal das, mein How To war nicht so toll wegen den Bildern(ATI 5970).


----------



## Henninges (21. Juni 2010)

mach ich nachher mal...vielleicht findet es anklang... (:


----------



## 0Martin21 (21. Juni 2010)

schon wieder ein 5770 die sind ja übelst schnell fertig, was bringen die an Punkte mit Bonus wenns das gibt.


----------



## nfsgame (21. Juni 2010)

353 Punkte.


----------



## 0Martin21 (21. Juni 2010)

naja, dafür das der schnell fertig ist, geht das ja.


----------



## CheGuarana (21. Juni 2010)

WTF?!

Mein GPU3 Client hat sich gerade voller Stolz den 11er Core gedownloaded und faltet jetzt munter eine 6604er WU. 

Epic?! Fail?!


----------



## Henninges (21. Juni 2010)

hier...how-to lesen bitte...danke... (:  ---> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/106163-how-gtx470-goes-wakue.html


----------



## Zeph4r (21. Juni 2010)

Schon gemacht...sehr schön mit vielen Bildern.....gut gemacht


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Juni 2010)

Ein klein wenig O.T. - obwohl das in der RuKa eigentlich ja schwer möglich ist 

"Getriggert" durch das "Wiedererwecken" vom http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...-falter-des-teams-70335-stellen-sich-vor.html habe ich mal etwas genauer hingesehen und feststellen müssen, dass einiges GRAU ist

Will heissen; einige die sich doch dort mit so viel Elan und Einsatzwillen  eingetragen haben "nullen" nur noch
- find ich schade (auch wenn es nicht unüblich ist, dass es nach der ersten Begeisterung abflacht); würde ich gerne etwas dagegen tun - bloss was?

Möglicherweise könnte die Redaktion der Zeitschrift - für deren Name wir Ehre einlegen - mit ein paar Goodies "nachhelfen" - muss ja nicht gleich eine HD5970 sein 

Als ich dann bei Folding@Home Statistics noch gesehen habe, dass von den 50 Top-Rängen 19 "tot" sind habe ich beschlossen hier mal wieder was zu schreiben, einen gleichlautenden Thread zu eröffnen und in meinem Elend erstmal einen (Kaffee) heben zu gehen


----------



## CheGuarana (22. Juni 2010)

Öhm, die Beschreibung zu meiner Person ist ja sowas von unaktuell. 
Da muss ich wohl mal was ändern.


----------



## 0Martin21 (22. Juni 2010)

so was bedeuten denn die einzelnen Punkte da? U, D, W und M? 

In der Statistik.

Edit: würde es was bringen eine GTX280 mit eine GTX 465 0der höher falten zu lassen auch ein Asus Striker 2 Formula mit Q9400?


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Juni 2010)

0Martin21 schrieb:


> so was bedeuten denn die einzelnen Punkte da? U, D, W und M?


 
U*pdate* 
D*aily*
W*eekly*
M*onthly*



0Martin21 schrieb:


> ...würde es was bringen eine GTX280 mit eine GTX 465 oder höher falten zu lassen auch ein Asus Striker 2 Formula mit Q9400?


 
Das ist eine *ausgezeichnete* Frage
Ich bin momentan gerade daran etwas in der Art auzuprobieren
Bisher hat das entsprechende Board (ASUS M3N-HT Deluxe/HDMI), auf dem meine GTX470 faltet, die Zusammenarbeit mit einer GTX285 und einer GTX275 verweigert
Morgen kommen dann noch GTX260 und GTS250 an die Reihe

Möglicherweise sind aber die Generationen inkompatibel


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (22. Juni 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ein klein wenig O.T. - obwohl das in der RuKa eigentlich ja schwer möglich ist
> 
> "Getriggert" durch das "Wiedererwecken" vom http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...-falter-des-teams-70335-stellen-sich-vor.html habe ich mal etwas genauer hingesehen und feststellen müssen, dass einiges GRAU ist
> 
> ...



Moin,

jo ich falte auch nicht mehr, hatte zwar kurz ne 9800GT nur zum falten mir geholt, aber die ist nach 3 stunden gestorben
und bis meine Ausbildung(IT-System Elektroniker^^) im September anfängt will ich nicht noch mehr Hardware umbringen.
außerdem drücken die 350€ Stromnachzahlung auch noch ein wenig.
bei mir ist es also leider einen reine Geldsache, aber wer meine stats anschaut sieht das ich auch punkte spenden kann wenn ich will, auch wenn es nicht grade im top 100 bereich ist.
aber jetzt mit der geocedten 5850 550watt(Gpu+smp2 Client) für jämmerliche 8kppd rauszuhauen und mir dabei meine Hardware zu riskieren ist mir momentan zu riskant.

wenn du also möchtest das ich wieder falte dann sorg erstens dafür das der ATI Gpu3 Client kommt(mit 2+Teraflops SP sollte ich es auch Stromeffizient hinbekommen zu falten)
oder übernehme meine Stromrechnung.
oder du wartest halt bis September, ab dann dürfte ich auch wieder mitziehen können und Gpu 3 dürfte auch schon fertig sein.

ach ja und meine Begeisterung ist echt nicht abgeflacht schau mindestens 2 mal täglich hier im Thread vorbei um Neuigkeiten zu erfahren.

mfg


----------



## 0Martin21 (22. Juni 2010)

Wenn du noch einen abnehmer suchst ich bräuchte noch eine GTX 285.


----------



## schrotflinte56 (22. Juni 2010)

@Bumblebee
ich zb. selber musste das folden leider etwas schleifen lassen da ich leider mal 800€ für strom in form einer nachzahlung lassen musste, war damals ganz schön geschockt
und bin jetze aber wieder in vorbereitung für einen folding-server, nix digges aber soll halt 24/7 laufen.hab nämlich jemanden gefunden der das mitmachen würde^^

mfg


----------



## Soldat0815 (22. Juni 2010)

Was hab ich jetzt schon wieder für ne WU erwischt?
Ist die zu neu so das HFM keine Bonuspunkte berechnen kann?


----------



## nfsgame (22. Juni 2010)

DAs ist auch ne Single-Core-WU. Holt sich der SMP manchml wenn keine SMP-Unit verfügbar ist.


----------



## Muschkote (22. Juni 2010)

@xXxatrush1987


> mit der geocedten 5850 *550watt*(Gpu+smp2 Client)


 
Soll das die Netzteilleistung oder der gemessene "Verbrauch" sein?
Letzteres kann ich mir absolut nicht vorstellen, es sei denn, die 5850 zieht exorbitant viel Strom (so etwa 300 Watt)  Und wenn deine CPU ein ca. 3.8GHz i7 ist, könnten 250 Watt für diesen hinkommen, welcher dann aber allein schon etwa 15k ppd abwerfen würde. 
Wie gesagt, die Rechnung erschliesst sich mir in keiner Weise.


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (22. Juni 2010)

Muschkote schrieb:


> @xXxatrush1987
> 
> 
> Soll das die Netzteilleistung oder der gemessene "Verbrauch" sein?
> ...



es ist das was ich dem Watt Messgerät entnehme welches am Netzteil Stecker klebt.
der Phenom 2 550 x2, der zum x4 gemacht und auf 3,7GHz getaktet wurde reißt schon nett punkte, so 7k ppd mit boni. setzt den Stromverbrauch aber auch schon auf knapp 350watt
aber selbst wenn ich die Graka voll übertaktet habe, und da zeigt mir mein Wattmeter halt 550+watt an bei smp+gpu Client, bekomme ich dafür kaum punkte, 3kppd Karte only, 1k mit smp zusammmen.

meinen Phenom möchte ich bis nen x6 drinne ist net weiter quälen, weil wie du dir denken kannst hängt der am Limit. deshalb kein smp.
meine Graka verheizt geoced soviel saft das falten für 3k ppd net lohnt, und auch mit non oc zieht sie beim folding alleine geschätzt 130watt nur für 2,5kppd-nein danke.

wenn du aber die Rechnung und Nachzahlung übernimmst und mir nen X6 kaufst bin ich aber gerne bereit weiter zufalten.

und das ist kein scherz, ich liebe dieses Projekt, versuche auch immer wieder alle Kollegen zu motivieren weiterzumachen. aber ich selber möchte nicht am ende ohne Rechner und ohne strom dastehen.

mfg


----------



## nfsgame (22. Juni 2010)

Du zäumst das Pferd von hinten auf. Falte lieber mit dem SMP und NICHT mit der GPU, bis der passende Client released wurde . Ist um Welten effizienter.
Zumal dein Messgerät "etwas" unseriös scheint... .


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (22. Juni 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Du zäumst das Pferd von hinten auf. Falte lieber mit dem SMP und NICHT mit der GPU, bis der passende Client released wurde . Ist um Welten effizienter.
> Zumal dein Messgerät "etwas" unseriös scheint... .



ja ich weiß das smp "etwas" effizienter ist asl ati gpu 2
aber ich schrieb glaube ich auch das mein 550 seine letzten monate noch genießen soll.
das wattmeter steckt halt in der steckdose und direkt darin halt der kaltgeräte stecker des netzteils.
kann auch an den messungen nix unseriöses feststellen da sie sich auch mit anderen messungen aus benchmarks decken(idle verbrauch ~120watt gesamtes system).
aber ich bin ja lernfähig

mfg


----------



## nfsgame (23. Juni 2010)

Naja, es kommt mir halt etwas komisch vor. Manche Messgeräte, vorallem die günstigeren, zeigen ja gerne mal alles Mögliche an, nur nicht den Tatsächlichen Verbrauch .


----------



## lordraphael (23. Juni 2010)

So bei mir gehts endlich wieder aufwärts  (I7 860 sei dank)

Wenn jetzt endlich noch die 5870 ausgelastet werden kann gehts erst richtig los


----------



## nfsgame (23. Juni 2010)

Das hört sich doch gut an . SMT aktiviert?


----------



## lordraphael (23. Juni 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Das hört sich doch gut an . SMT aktiviert?



Jep SMT is aktiviert


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Juni 2010)

lordraphael schrieb:


> So bei mir gehts endlich wieder aufwärts  (I7 860 sei dank)


 
Das hört sich mächtig nach *SCHUUUUB* an 



lordraphael schrieb:


> Wenn jetzt endlich noch die 5870 ausgelastet werden kann gehts erst richtig los


 
  "so say we all" 

Und noch ein Update zu folgender Frage:


0Martin21 schrieb:


> Edit: würde es was bringen eine GTX280 mit eine GTX 465 oder höher falten zu lassen


 
Es ist mir *erfolgreich* gelungen eine GTS250 zur GTX470 dazuzuinstallieren
Nun werde ich dann noch schauen ob vorher was schief gelaufen ist oder ob "höhere" 200er wirklich nicht gehen


----------



## Otep (23. Juni 2010)

Hi Leute... ich raff das ned  welchen Client muss ich denn jetzt installieren 

Tray, GPU2, SMP2


----------



## nfsgame (23. Juni 2010)

Ließ dir doch mal bitte den Thread "Falten für Anfänger" durch (angepinnt), da wird dieses Thema behandelt.

Wobei für deine beiden Systeme SMP2 und GPU2-Console ambesten wäre.


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Juni 2010)

Noch etwas zur Vereinfachung - hier die Clienten (für dein Win7-HP)

SMP2 http://www.stanford.edu/group/pandegroup/folding/release/FAH6.29beta-win32-SMP-mpich.exe

GPU2 http://www.stanford.edu/group/pandegroup/folding/release/Folding@home-Win32-GPU_Vista-623.zip

Wenn du mit der Installation Probleme hast und mit den HowTo's nicht klar kommst dann melde dich einfach


----------



## 0Martin21 (23. Juni 2010)

^^wen nicht hast du ja eine GTX 285 über!? ich will die!! Und wenn du das hin bekommst, kann man dann auch noch gut Zocken? oder macht das System da wieder einen Strich durch?


----------



## nfsgame (23. Juni 2010)

Ich hab gerade die Luftkühler wieder auf die Grakas gepackt und die beiden auf meine alte Sockel 939-Plattform gesteckt. So kommen wenigstens nen paar Punkte bis die neue Pumpe da ist. 
Drückt mir die Daumen das die Karten keinen abbekommen haben beim Pumpenausfall...


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Juni 2010)

*massiv Daumendrück*

Ist ohnehin immer ein Nervenspiel beim Zurückrüsten


----------



## Henninges (23. Juni 2010)

*drücktdendaumenbisheuteabendeinfachmaldurch*...


----------



## nfsgame (23. Juni 2010)

Danke fürs Drücken , ihr dürft ruhig bis zum Ende des Fußballspiels heuet Abend weiterdrücken . 
Beide Grakas falten wieder. Den Athlon 64 3500+ lass ich mal in Ruhe .


----------



## ernei (24. Juni 2010)

Krise!

Hi,

nach dem ich mein Penryn1600SLIX3-Wifi in die Tonne werfen musste, hab gestern mein neues Board bekommen ASUS P5N32-SLi.
Und! der 2. und 3. PCIe sind tot.
Die Karte im zweiten wird noch erkannt, kann aber nicht richtig instaliert werden.
Wenn ich den 3. Slot stecke bootet das Board gar nicht erst.

Dann werde ich heute mal den RMA anstossen. Das heisst unser Team muss noch länger auf den Q8300(SMPv2) mit 2x 8800 GT(GPU3) und eine 9600GT(GPU2) verzichten.


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Juni 2010)

Also erstmal kann ich dein  nachvollziehen

Was ich aber nun nicht verstehe ist wie du da *überhaupt* 3 GaKa betreiben willst
Nach meinem letzten Stand des Irrtums hat das Asus P5N32-SLI Deluxe nForce4 SLI X16 Intel Edition doch
*2 x PCI Express x16 *
2 x PCI Express x1
1 x PCI Express x4
2 x PCI
PCI 2.2 

Die beiden laufen dann nicht mit PCI Express *2.0* aber immerhin mit vollen PCI Express* x16 *

Und nochmal, ist wirklich sch....ade - besonders wegen dem Penryn1600SLIX3-Wifi


----------



## ernei (24. Juni 2010)

Hi Bumblebee,



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Was ich aber nun nicht verstehe ist wie du da *überhaupt* 3 GaKa betreiben willst
> Nach meinem letzten Stand des Irrtums hat das Asus P5N32-SLI Deluxe nForce4 SLI X16 Intel Edition doch
> *2 x PCI Express x16 *
> 2 x PCI Express x1
> ...



es gibt mehrere P5N32 Versionen, meins hat den nforce 680i mit 2x16 und 1x8 PCIe Steckplätzen.
der Link zum Hersteller :ASUSTeK Computer Inc.


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Juni 2010)

Achso, du meintest das P5N32-*E* SLI Plus

Na das ist natürlich was anderes -was so ein Buchstabe alles ausmacht


----------



## nfsgame (24. Juni 2010)

Das ist natürlich ******* . Irgendwie geht momentan wieder der "" rum .


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Juni 2010)

Mal noch was anderes

Wie der ebi-gavin - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats seine Punkte macht ist schon fast überirdisch


----------



## nfsgame (24. Juni 2010)

Müssen ihn mal anwerben  .


----------



## Fate T.H (24. Juni 2010)

NA JA so überwältigend ist das nun auch wieder nicht für eine Akademische Organisation (EMBL-EBI)


----------



## Mettsemmel (24. Juni 2010)

Meine Güte, der macht am Tag mehr Punkte als ich in nem halben Jahr geschafft hab...


----------



## Henninges (24. Juni 2010)

ernei schrieb:


> es gibt mehrere P5N32 Versionen, meins hat den nforce 680i mit 2x16 und 1x8 PCIe Steckplätzen...


 
hey, das hab ich auch...auch wenn meins jetzt auf evga geflasht ist...komm ich irgendwie an das i/o shild hinten ran ??


----------



## The Ian (24. Juni 2010)

soooo nach ner langen sendepause melde ich mich auch mal wieder zu wort...

meines erachtens ist es schon beträchtlich, was embl-ebi da leistet, da die eigendlich ihren eigenen mist zu berechnen haben und es keinen grund gibt, dass eine forschungseinrichtung eine andere derart unterstützt, zumal der rechenaufwand den die da teilweise beweltigen müssen auch nicht ohne ist (weiß das, weil ich genau diesen spass studiere)....irgendwie find ich es recht komisch, dass die stanfort leistung

der eigendliche grund, weswegen ich mich wieder melde ist, dass ich vor kurzem einen erfreulichen breif bekommen habe...demnach habe ich ab dem 1.9. ne stromflat und werde ab da wieder nach bester leistung meines rechners bei euch mitfalten (bisher hatte ich es ja sein lassen, weil ich meinen strom selber zahlen musste und ich so schon mit meinem konsum ohne falten weit über der abschlagszahlung lag)
also...ab 1.9. unterstütze ich euch wieder
da muss ich nach nem 3/4 jahr erstmal erfragen was sich so alles geändert hat, oder ob ich da blos meinen (alten) klienten anwerfen muss und es geht fröhlich weiter...gibts was neues was man beachten sollte?


----------



## Henninges (24. Juni 2010)

ich hätte auch gern eine stromflat...

wie dem auch sei..."mehr" als ein (in meinen augen nicht berauschender...) gpu3 client ist glaub ich nicht dazugekommen...


----------



## nfsgame (24. Juni 2010)

Du vergisst was ganz wichtiges was im letzten 3/4-Jahr dazugekommen ist : Der SMP2.

@The Ian: Welcome Back! Wenn du hilfe benötigst schreib mir ne PN, ich würde per Teamviewer helfen .
Kannst ja auch mal gucken wies mit dem nächsten Teamtreffen bei dir aussieht .


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Juni 2010)

Hey - The Ian - willkommen zurück
Wir werden deine Faltleistung gerne wieder entgegen nehmen


----------



## Henninges (24. Juni 2010)

smp2...ja...verliert man alles aus den augen wenn man nur gpu faltet...

heute ist mein asus p5q aus der rma zurück, besser ein ersatzboard...sollte ich das heute noch wechseln ?
bis auf den störenden nb-quirl auf meinem nv680i board bin ich recht zufrieden...aber eben kein pci-e 2.0...
hmmm,...


----------



## The Ian (24. Juni 2010)

vielen dank
na ich arbeite mich mal wieder ein, dass es dann pünktlich mit voller leitung los gehen kann
teamtreffen schau ich mal


----------



## mattinator (24. Juni 2010)

Henninges schrieb:


> aber eben kein pci-e 2.0...
> hmmm,...



Die geringere Bus-Bandbreite sollte beim Folding kaum einen Unterschied machen. Meine zweite GPU faltet im x16@x8-Slot auch genauso schnell wie die erste.


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Juni 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Die geringere Bus-Bandbreite sollte beim Folding kaum einen Unterschied machen. Meine zweite GPU faltet im x16@x8-Slot auch genauso schnell wie die erste.


 
Tatsächlich ist es so, dass 2.0 (bzw. 2.1) beim Falten keine Rolle spielt
Und ja, ein x8 reicht auch; x4 *soll* allerdings weniger gut sein - hab ich aber nie ausprobiert


----------



## T0M@0 (24. Juni 2010)

ich bin ja für benchmarks, die das noch mal bestätigen


----------



## Henninges (24. Juni 2010)

kann ich hiermit bestätigen...

board läuft wunderbar, einziger nebeneffekt sind -15w weniger verbrauch...ppd bleiben absolut gleich...


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Juni 2010)

*immer wenn man denkt man kennt schon alles...*

... dann stolpert man wieder über ein Phänomen

Nachdem ich (endlich) die WaKü-GraKa-Bastelei der von Henninges gekauften GTX275 beendet hatte (nochmals herzlichen Dank, Jörg) wäre ich eigentlich rundum glücklich gewesen
Die Karte läuft kühl und stabil bei 720/1210/1570 und saugt die WU's förmlich durch die GPU

Beim Starten der WU's gab es dann aber das Mysteriöse
Aus schlauchtechnischen Gründen musste die GTX470 den prozessornahen Slot (0) verlassen und wanderte in den anderen (Slot1)
Im Slot 0 war neu demzufolge die GTX275
Die WU's brachen aber sofort mit "Error"-Meldung ab

Lösung des Problems - und dort eben mein 
Obwohl die GTX470 im äusseren Slot steckt braucht der Client die Extension *-gpu 0*
Und vice versa - die GTX275 im inneren Slot *-gpu 1*

Witzig gelle??


----------



## CheGuarana (25. Juni 2010)

Ja, die Nummern hinter - gpu haben nichts mit den Slots zu tun, sondern mit der jeweiligen Anzeige.

Beispiel:

Monitor 1 -> gpu 1
Monitor 2 -> gpu 2
usw.

Deswegen auch der erweiterte Desktop bei Vista und 7.


----------



## Muschkote (25. Juni 2010)

Ich kann beides *nicht* bestätigen.

Meine Karte im 1. Slot (Prozessornah) kommt vollkommen ohne Extensions aus.
Die Karte im 2. Slot hat -forcegpu nvidia_g80 -gpu 1 dran. Und da es sich um verschiedene Karten handelt, sehe ich auch, dass die Karte im 2 Slot mit -gpu 1 faltet. (anhand der ppd)

Desweiteren ist an der 2. Karte *nichts* angeschlossen, kein Monitor oder Dummie und Desktoperweiterungen hab ich auch nicht machen müssen. (Win 7 64)


----------



## nfsgame (25. Juni 2010)

Das hat mit den Monitoren oder der Slotnähe zr CPU rein gar nichts zu tun. Die schnellere GPU bekommt immer die "0" zugewiesen. Liegt an en PhysX-Einstellungen damit die Engine weiß "Aha, die "0" berechnet das Spiel, die belaste ich nicht zusätzlich".


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Juni 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Das hat mit den Monitoren oder der Slotnähe zur CPU rein gar nichts zu tun. Die schnellere GPU bekommt immer die "0" zugewiesen. Liegt an den PhysX-Einstellungen damit die Engine weiß "Aha, die "0" berechnet das Spiel, die belaste ich nicht zusätzlich".


 

Na da hammer doch wieder was dazugelernt - thx. NFS


----------



## Henninges (25. Juni 2010)

hmmm,... interessant...das habe ich auch noch nicht gewusst...

bee : sehr gern geschehen...

@ll : ich bin am WE nicht @ home, also wird auch nicht gefaltet...nach meiner gestrigen "boardumbauaktion", sieht der rechner noch aus wie "sau"...das versuch ich heute mal zwischen "den spielen" zu richten...


----------



## CheGuarana (25. Juni 2010)

@nfs:

und wie verhält sich das, wenn physx aus ist??


----------



## nfsgame (25. Juni 2010)

Ich denek mal das es sich dann immernoch genauso verhält, da der entsprechende Treiberbaustein ja dann immernoch aktiv ist.


----------



## Fate T.H (25. Juni 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ich denek mal das es sich dann immernoch genauso verhält, da der entsprechende Treiberbaustein ja dann immernoch aktiv ist.



Sorry aber welche nennen wir es mal Position eine GPU erhält entscheidet nicht ein Treiber sondern nach wie vor Windows bzw. das BIOS.
Wo kommen wir denn dahin wenn so was mittlerweile Treiber entscheiden dürften.


----------



## The Ian (25. Juni 2010)

warum sollte das nicht so sein? kannst ja auch im treiber einstellen welche die grafik und welche das physX beschleunigen soll...bzw get es ja nicht um die position, sondern um die aufgaben zuweisung, die ja die software vornimmt und man stellt ja mit der zuweisung nicht den slot ein in dem das ding steckt, sondern eine aufgabenzuweisung


----------



## Mettsemmel (26. Juni 2010)

Ich bin kurz davor von SMP2 wieder auf VM umzusteigen, weil mich diese 6701er echt wahnsinnig machen...

Das ist wie vor ein paar Monaten, wo ich vom Tray Client auf VM umgestiegen bin.
Am Anfang n riesiger PPD-Anstieg aber nach ner Weile hat die Performance irgendwie nachgelassen und PPD war nicht mehr so berauschend.
Dann von VM auf SMP2. Riesiger PPD-Anstieg aber jetzt durch die 6701er gehts wieder bergab...


----------



## Bumblebee (26. Juni 2010)

Mettsemmel schrieb:


> .... weil mich diese 6701er echt wahnsinnig machen...


 
Verstehe ich gut; ist ja nicht so, dass ich die liebe
Trotzdem, auch die müssen gefaltet werden und somit "seuche" ich mich da einfach durch

Und dann noch nach dem Motto - Kontrolle ist besser



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Tatsächlich ist es so, dass 2.0 (bzw. 2.1) beim Falten keine Rolle spielt
> Und ja, ein x8 reicht auch; x4 *soll* allerdings weniger gut sein - hab ich aber nie ausprobiert


 
Da ich gerade noch eine GTS250 "rumzuliegen" hatte habe ich es ausprobiert

Board: ASROCK 890GX Extreme3
Prozzi: AMD Phenom II X6 "Thuban" 1055T

Nachdem da bisher in den beiden PCIe x16 2.0-Slot's je eine GTS250 faltete - beide in PCIe 2.0 @x8 (Bild "2 Clienten") habe ich nun in den 3. Slot die oben erwähnte Karte eingebaut - die beiden ersten bleiben dabei unverändert auf PCIe 2.0 @x8; im dritten Slot läuft die dann im *PCIe 2.0 @x4 *- Modus

Wie sich dabei heraustellte faltet auch diese 3. Karte trotz Reduktion *mit vollem Potential *(Bild "3 Clienten")

Allerdings, wie dort ebenfalls zu ersehen ist; die Kühlung muss dann schon stimmen - die Karten stehen arg eng beieinander

Schlussfolgerung: Unter den oben beschriebenen Bedingungen ist auch ein PCIe 2.0 @x4-Slot uneingeschränkt falttauglich und führt *NICHT* zu einem schlechteren Resultat


----------



## mattinator (26. Juni 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Schlussfolgerung: Unter den oben beschriebenen Bedingungen ist auch ein PCIe 2.0 @x4-Slot uneingeschränkt falttauglich und führt *NICHT* zu einem schlechteren Resultat



Macht auch irgendwie Sinn, da die NVIDIA-Cores nahezu authark funktionieren und nach dem Laden des Projektes in die GPU kaum noch mit dem übrigen System kommunizieren.

BTW, auch wieder "Frust" über die 6701er. Heute Nacht bei komplett unkritischen Temperaturen auf bisher absolut stabilem System:



> [03:45:28] Completed 1960000 out of 2000000 steps  (98%)
> [03:48:53] Gromacs cannot continue further.
> [03:48:53] Going to send back what have done -- stepsTotalG=2000000
> [03:48:53] Work fraction=-1.#IND steps=2000000.
> ...


Der gerechnete Teil wurde zwar noch hochgeladen, aber *Boni* hat es da *wohl gar nicht* gegeben (mattifolder - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats):

Hourly Production



Time|Points|WUs|
06.26,|3am|2,211|4|
06.26,|12am|
*3,253*
|5|
06.25,|9pm|2,661|5|


----------



## T0M@0 (26. Juni 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Schlussfolgerung: Unter den oben beschriebenen Bedingungen ist auch ein PCIe 2.0 @x4-Slot uneingeschränkt falttauglich und führt *NICHT* zu einem schlechteren Resultat



kannst du irgendwie auf PCIe 1.0 umstellen? wäre auch interessant mit x4 und x1 würd mich nun auch sehr interessieren xD


----------



## mattinator (26. Juni 2010)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> kannst du irgendwie auf PCIe 1.0 umstellen? wäre auch interessant mit x4 und x1 würd mich nun auch sehr interessieren xD



PCIe 1.0 lässt mit einem 2.0 Slot sich wahrscheinlich nur durch eine entsprechend limitierte Karte erreichen. Ggf. kann man jedoch im BIOS den PCIe-Takt reduzieren. Gibt es überhaupt ein Board mit PCIe x16@x1 ?


----------



## Bumblebee (26. Juni 2010)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> kannst du irgendwie auf PCIe 1.0 umstellen? wäre auch interessant mit x4 und x1 würd mich nun auch sehr interessieren xD


 
Nein, keines von meinen Board's hat einen "drück mich und ich werde unterirdisch schlecht" - Knopf 

Das einzige was ich dazu sagen kann ist, dass - bei gleicher GraKa - ein Board mit PCIe (1.0)x8 ein vergleichbares Resultat erzeugt wie ein Board mit PCIe 2.0x8


----------



## Mettsemmel (26. Juni 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Nein, keines von meinen Board's hat einen "drück mich und ich werde unterirdisch schlecht" - Knopf



xD
Doch, doch, der Powerknopf, Faltleistung geht gegen 0


----------



## nfsgame (26. Juni 2010)

Also wenn du das nächste Mal ne GTS250 "übrig" hast, sag bescheid .
Meine Beiden Karten laufen ja auch gerade auf nem ASUS A8N-SLI Deluxe (2x PCIe x8 1.0) und laufen fast genausoschnell wie auf dem Maximus Formula (2x x16 2.0), der Unterschied lässt sich durch das verringerte OC unter Lukü erklären .


----------



## Bumblebee (26. Juni 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Also wenn du das nächste Mal ne GTS250 "übrig" hast, sag bescheid .


 
Werde ich machen - allzuviele Hoffnungen mach dir aber besser nicht 



nfsgame schrieb:


> Meine Beiden Karten laufen ja auch gerade auf nem ASUS A8N-SLI Deluxe (2x PCIe x8 1.0) und laufen fast genausoschnell wie auf dem Maximus Formula (2x x16 2.0), der Unterschied lässt sich durch das verringerte OC unter Lukü erklären .


 
Sag ich ja ... 

Anders rum - wer noch ein "altes-schlechtes" Board herumzuliegen hat kann damit problemlos einen "GPU-Faltknecht" bauen


----------



## Empirelord (26. Juni 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Anders rum - wer noch ein "altes-schlechtes" Board herumzuliegen hat kann damit problemlos einen "GPU-Faltknecht" bauen


Ich habe noch ein altes Board rumliegen, nur ohne CPU und GPU kriege ich damit keinen Faltknecht zusammen. Die 9800 ist allerdings bestellt(auch wenn die wahrscheinlichkeit das die Schrott ist recht hoch ist, ihr kennt ja ebay).
Die kommt dann aber in meinen Main-PC als physx Erweiterung für meine 4890.


----------



## CheGuarana (27. Juni 2010)

Hat mal jemand Lust auf übesetzungsarbeit? (ja ich weiss, 16uhr geht fussball los!  )

Folding@home: publication of FAH results on membrane fusion and influenza

Hört sich nach fortschritten an...


----------



## nfsgame (27. Juni 2010)

Ich setz mich nach Fußball mal an ne Zusammenfassung . Danke.


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Juni 2010)

Toxy schrieb:


> Folding@home: publication of FAH results on membrane fusion and influenza
> 
> Hört sich nach Fortschritten an...


 
Nun, das *ist* ein Fortschritt


----------



## The Ian (27. Juni 2010)

in anbetracht dessen, was man aus den erkentnissen machen kann auf jeden fall


----------



## CheGuarana (28. Juni 2010)

Aaaaaast, alle verstehen worums geht nur ich nicht. 
Kann mir jetzt mal jemand den Text verständlich und in Kurzform erläutern?^^


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Juni 2010)

Toxy schrieb:


> Kann mir jetzt mal jemand den Text verständlich und in Kurzform erläutern?^^


 
Nachdem sich nfs dazu bereit erklärt hat werde ich nicht dazwischenfunken


----------



## nfsgame (28. Juni 2010)

Tschudigung, hab ich irgendwie vergessen gestern, war etwas abgelenkt.. .
Ich setze mich sofort dran.


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Juni 2010)

Scorp schrieb:


> Hab die Garantie-Ansprüche bereits erhoben und bekam sie ja auch repariert.
> 
> Ich hab (wie in der Signatur zu sehen ) eine 8800GTS 512mb (G92/D8P). Ich hab hier im Forum auch ein paar Mal meine Probleme geschildert. Übertaktet hab ich die Karte nie.
> 
> ...


 
Sind diese Temp. unter Last??
Wenn ja ist das nicht *so* wahnsinnig viel

Und meine Frage war so gemeint *was für eine *8800GTS 512mb ist es denn


----------



## Scorp (28. Juni 2010)

EINE MIT LÜFTER!!! 
Ist eine von Leadtek. Der volle Modellname ist: Leadtek WinFast PX8800 GTS 512MB (G92/D8P)
Die Temps sind @Load. 80 Grad wären noch ok, aber bei 85 Grad liegt meine Schmerzgrenze, zumal ab 83 Grad die genannten Fehler gehäuft auftreten - bei guter Kühlung sinkt die Fehler-Rate um rund 50%


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Juni 2010)

Scorp schrieb:


> Leadtek WinFast PX8800 GTS 512MB (G92/D8P)
> Die Temps sind @Load. 80 Grad wären noch ok, aber bei 85 Grad liegt meine Schmerzgrenze, *zumal ab 83 Grad die genannten Fehler gehäuft auftreten* - bei guter Kühlung sinkt die Fehler-Rate um rund 50%


 
Das ist natürlich sch....ade
Es scheint wirklich so, dass die GPU einen Schaden hat; eigentlich müsste sie die 85 Grad ohne Probleme abkönnen
Ich glaube, dass du das Richtige (und einzig mögliche) tust - Kühlen und Hoffen

Längerfristig wirst du wohl nicht um eine neue Karte herumkommen; sie aufwändiger (aka MOD) zu kühlen wäre P/L-mässig nicht sinnvoll
Good luck


----------



## Mettsemmel (28. Juni 2010)

[quote]This analysis was  powered by our Folding@Home donors.[/quote]
Nag nag nag, die meinen uns 

Angegeben ist das 2681 Projekt. Ne Ahnung was das für eins ist? Seit ich HFM benutze, kam mir das jedenfalls nicht unter die Augen.
Ist das vll. fürn GPU Client?


----------



## Empirelord (28. Juni 2010)

Nein, das sind die bigadv WUs, die ich mit meinem Q8200 trotz 8GB Ram immernochnicht falten kann, und ärgern und ärgern und ärgern.


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Juni 2010)

*immer wenn man denkt man kennt schon alles... Teil 2*

Diesmal was *ganz FETTES*

Erinnert ihr euch noch an die defekten 6013er??
Sie sind wieder da - allerdings anders
Diesmal laufen sie - wobei "laufen" heftigs geschönt ist
Habe eben so ein Teil "abgeschossen"
Das faltete auf dem Core i7 mit *6,7* (in Worten sechs-komma-sieben) PPD


----------



## T0M@0 (28. Juni 2010)

kann ich drüber, 23,2 xD

edit: ist aber komischerweise Projekt 6701, woran kann das denn liegen? Soll ich das löschen?

edit2: wieder alles io... lang daran, dass ich ihn aus dem ruhezustand gerade rausgeholt hatte, nun sinds mehr PPD


----------



## CheGuarana (29. Juni 2010)

Na das mit dem übersetzen wollte nfs doch gestern machen, anscheiend hat ers wieder verschoben...
Bumblebee nu bist du gefragt!


----------



## nfsgame (29. Juni 2010)

Habe gedult, das erscheint im Rahmen einer News .


----------



## Bumblebee (29. Juni 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Habe Geduld, das erscheint im Rahmen einer News .


 
Clevere Idee; es gleich als Werbeaktion zu benützen


----------



## nfsgame (29. Juni 2010)

Danke . Habe auch die Ankündigung zum v7-Client reingeschrieben, der ja eine einfachere Einrichtung und besseres Handling bringen soll.


----------



## Henninges (29. Juni 2010)

hilfe : meine gtx470 macht probleme...

die scheint etwas zu schwer zu sein und bleibt einfach nicht im slot stecken...mit der zeit löst sie sich ein wenig und hat dann keinen richtigen kontakt mehr...

nu is guter rat teuer...


----------



## Schmicki (29. Juni 2010)

Henninges schrieb:


> nu is guter rat teuer...



Musst du halt eine kleine Abstützung unter die Karte bauen oder das Gehäuse auf die Seite legen! 

Ist aber merkwürdig, dass sich die Karte durch ihr Eigengewicht so weit nach unten biegt. Die Karte wird doch bestimmt mit zwei Schrauben am Gehäuse festgeschraubt. An der Seite sollte sich nix mehr tun. Und auf der anderen Seite befindet sich doch dieser Sicherungspinöppel am Grakaslot des Mainboards. Komisch, dass sich da noch was bewegen soll.

Damals lag bei der 8800GTS eine Kunststoffhalterung bei, womit man die Karte im Gehäuse befestigen konnte. Sowas wäre bei den heutigen Jumbo-Grakas wohl wieder angebracht.


----------



## Henninges (29. Juni 2010)

das problem scheint der "pinöpel" zu sein...der rastet nicht ganz ein und hält die karte nicht...der ek waterblock der auf der karte sitzt, ist etwas gedreht auf der karte...es scheint so als würde es daran liegen...


----------



## mattinator (29. Juni 2010)

Nachdem die FahCore_a3.exe mal wieder rausgeflogen war (nicht der Client !), habe ich mal die aktuelle (2.19) umbenannt und die neue Version runterladen lassen (2.22). Mal sehen, ob das Problem damit beseitigt ist.


----------



## Muschkote (29. Juni 2010)

Hossa,
bei meinem SMP kam gerade folgende Meldung:

 Initial: 0000; - Error: Work packet too large

Also schnell in der config.cfg die Paket-Grösse von small auf big umgestellt und schwups zieht der sich glatt ein *Project: 2684 .*
Jetzt sind die wohl für Windows freigegeben.
Hatte schon jemand dieses Projekt und kann was darüber berichten?
Und gibt es die nur für "8" Kerner oder kann man die auch mit 4 Kernen bekommen?


----------



## nfsgame (29. Juni 2010)

Öhm, das sieht mir nach ner Big-WU aus ->.
Scheint so das die jetzt freigegeben sind, hört sich gut an .


----------



## Zeph4r (29. Juni 2010)

Henninges schrieb:


> hilfe : meine gtx470 macht probleme...
> 
> die scheint etwas zu schwer zu sein und bleibt einfach nicht im slot stecken...mit der zeit löst sie sich ein wenig und hat dann keinen richtigen kontakt mehr...
> 
> nu is guter rat teuer...



Ja bei meinem neuen Gehäuse war auch die Option die Grafikkarte schraubenlos einzusetzen ich habe mich aber für die verschraubung entschieden zumal die  Karte schon sehr schwer ist.


----------



## Empirelord (29. Juni 2010)

Da hat Stanford mein Klagen wohl direkt gehört.
Was für Parameter haste denn verwendet und wie langsam läuft das Ding bei dir, bzw was sagen die ppd?


----------



## Muschkote (29. Juni 2010)

Ich hab schon seit einiger Zeit das -bigadv Flag dran, weil ich dachte, ich bekomm vieleicht mal ein 6040/6041 Projekt. (Hatte noch keins davon)

Ich habe erst 3% von dem 2684 und da sieht es so aus (i7920/3.8GHz):

Min. Time / Frame : 00:47:28 - 18.832 PPD
Avg. Time / Frame : 00:52:06 - 16.377 PPD
Cur. Time / Frame : 00:56:44 - 15.031 PPD

Dazu sei gesagt, dass ich bei der min. Time nebenbei im Internet war.
Und Cur. Time resultiert aus dem Flag -smp 6, weil ich "2" Kerne zum zocken brauche. 
Das bedeutet im Prinzip, dass die Teile wohl auch auf nem 4 Kerner laufen sollten, die aber nicht in der Lage sind diese in der "Bonuszeit" zu falten.
Man sollte daher mit nem 4 Kerner wohl eher nicht versuchen mit dem -bigadv Flag zu falten.


----------



## Empirelord (29. Juni 2010)

nach meinen Schätzungen würde ich die Deadline nicht schaffen, heul.
Ich werde mich aber nochmal mit dem Rechner clustern befassen, also das 2 i7 parallel an einer bigadv falten, weil hier gilt: doppelte Leistung 5fache ppd. Und da is die Ausbeute dann schon ziemlich krass.
Hey, endlich mal was, was Stanford gut gemacht hat. Der SMP-Client basiert ja schon auf einem Netzwerkcomputing Tool, nämlich MPICH, mit einigen kleinen Veränderungen, das Ding ist ja Open Source könnte es möglich sein 2 identische PCs gleichzeitig an einer bigadv rechnen zu lassen.
Da ich morgen in den Urlaub fahre schonmal vorträglich den Glückwunsch für 500Millionen Teampunkte.


----------



## Tanail (30. Juni 2010)

So ich mach jetz mal Sommerpause. Die Hitze in meiner Stube ist alles andere als erträglich, da muss Falten wirklich nicht sein. Also nicht wundern wenn ich demnächst nichts mehr produzier.


----------



## Fate T.H (30. Juni 2010)

Muschkote schrieb:


> Und gibt es die nur für "8" Kerner oder kann man die auch mit 4 Kernen bekommen?



Nein mit 4 Kernen oder vielmehr mit nur 4 sichtbaren Kernen im Taskmanager erhält man diese nicht.
Es gelten die gleichen Regeln in der hinsicht wie schon vorher bezüglich BigAdv-WU.



Muschkote schrieb:


> Man sollte daher mit nem 4 Kerner wohl eher nicht versuchen mit dem -bigadv Flag zu falten.



Naja das problem erledigt sich zumindest bei nicht i7 schon von alleine 



Glaube ich schmeiß mal mein i7 an um zu sehen ob die unter Windows besser flutschen als wie unter Linux.


----------



## Bumblebee (30. Juni 2010)

Zum Thema 2684



Muschkote schrieb:


> Min. Time / Frame : 00:47:28 - 18.832 PPD
> Avg. Time / Frame : 00:52:06 - 16.377 PPD
> Cur. Time / Frame : 00:56:44 - 15.031 PPD


 
Gute Werte 



Muschkote schrieb:


> Das bedeutet im Prinzip, dass die Teile wohl auch auf nem 4 Kerner laufen sollten, die aber nicht in der Lage sind diese in der "Bonuszeit" zu falten.
> Man sollte daher mit nem 4 Kerner wohl eher nicht versuchen mit dem -bigadv Flag zu falten.


 
Definitiv nein - weil, wie schon gesagt wurde, es *technisch* nicht möglich ist (> 4 Kerne nötig)

Warum ich aber hier nochmals darauf zurückkomme...

Bereits ein "*kleiner Über-vier-Kerner*" ist dafür *nicht* (wirklich) *geeignet*
Der faltet zwar die "BIG-WU" anstandslos (in meinem Fall ein Core i7-860)
Bloss mit unerfreulichem Ergebnis (siehe Bild)

Trotz (leichter) Übertaktung generiert er weit weniger PPD als es "normale" a3er tun

Also faltet nur mein Core i7-920 diese "BIG's"
Der kommt - mit leichter Übertaktung - mit der Deadline gerade so hin

Ich werde später dann mal meinen 6-Core AMD damit "quälen"
Stay tuned


----------



## Muschkote (30. Juni 2010)

@Bumblebee


> (> 4 Kerne nötig)


 
Ah OK, dass erklärt dann warum man mit -smp 6 falten kann. Diese Tatsache und der *viel* geringere RAM-Verbrauch (ca. 1GB) unterscheidet Sie dann doch von den Linux Gegenstücken.


----------



## nfsgame (30. Juni 2010)

Ohne was zu überstürzen, aber es gibts Fortschrittie in Punkto "Falter des Monats" (und/oder einem Alternativprojekt). 
Ich halte euch auf dem laufenden .

Fettes Edit : Juli oder August wird der erste Durchgang sein. Es kommt rechtzeitig ne Ankündigung auf der Main (wenn Thilo grünes Licht gibt ).
Ein kleiner Nachteil kommt jedoch hinzu: Auf das Team-Tshirt muss nen Logo zusätzlich .


----------



## T0M@0 (30. Juni 2010)

wie soll das dann ungefähr ablaufen? Ich fände es gut, wenn es unter den top 50 aktiven faltern ausgelost wird, so gibts nen anreiz zu falten, auch wenn man nicht so die dicke HW hat


----------



## nfsgame (30. Juni 2010)

Es ist ähnlich angedacht. Alles zu seiner Zeit (nach der endgültigen Absegnung ).


----------



## Schmicki (30. Juni 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Alles zu seiner Zeit (nach der endgültigen Absegnung ).



Dann wurden wir ja doch erhört. 
Ich mach mir vor Vorfreude fast in die Hose!


----------



## nfsgame (30. Juni 2010)

Hey, unser Team hat ja die 500Mio Punkte geknackt !


----------



## Henninges (30. Juni 2010)

*dickes GRATS @ all !!!*

*1/2 MRD POINTS !!!*​


----------



## Bumblebee (30. Juni 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ohne was zu überstürzen, aber es gibts Fortschritte in Punkto "Falter des Monats" (und/oder einem Alternativprojekt).


 
und



nfsgame schrieb:


> Hey, unser Team hat ja die 500Mio Punkte geknackt !


 
In beiden Fällen


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Juli 2010)

Wieder zum Thema 2684

Habe noch etwas Erklärungstext zum Thema

Folding Forum • View topic - Project 2684 On Windows Natively With A3 Core + Mini-Guide

Das macht nun auch klar warum der 6-Core-AMD ums Ver.... keine falten will


----------



## nfsgame (1. Juli 2010)

Ich hab gerade den SMP2 vom Faltserver von Onimicha umgestellt (i7 920). Hat sich auch direkt ne 2684 geholt .


----------



## T0M@0 (1. Juli 2010)

OT: Hab gerade die Prüfung zum Fachinformatiker bestanden 

ab nächsten monat gibts mehr kohle --> wahrscheinlich wieder 24/7 falten xD


----------



## nfsgame (1. Juli 2010)

Glückwunsch! .


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Juli 2010)

Hey, TOM

Auch von mir ein "Glühstrumpf"


----------



## CheGuarana (1. Juli 2010)

Also auf meinem Laptop hab ich das falten jetzt entgültig aufgegeben, die Grafikakrte hat nen zu kleinen Grafikspeicher und mit der CPu kann ich die Deadlines nur sehr selten einhalten.
Auf meinem Läppi wird jetzt für die Karlsruher Uni gefaltet, um genau zu sein für POEM@home, dann tut der wenigsten auch noch was sinnvolles nebenher. 

Von PC faltet aktuell nur die 295GTX, da das Netzteilproblem noch immer besteht. Wenn mir jetzt jemand spontan ein neues Netzteil borgen oder spenden kann wär das natürlich klasse, macht aber ohnehin keiner... also noch ca 1 1/2 Monate warten...


----------



## Henninges (1. Juli 2010)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> OT: Hab gerade die Prüfung zum Fachinformatiker bestanden


 
grats !


----------



## nfsgame (1. Juli 2010)

Empfiehlt mir mal zwei stromsparende Folding-Grakas (die Zotac 9800GT Eco ist ja nirgens mehr lieferbar ) und ein Netzteil was die Karten + Athlon 64 3500+ (mit Minimalmulti + UV) und ein nforce 4 SLI-Board versorgen kann, nicht von BeQuiet ist und leise ist .


----------



## Fate T.H (1. Juli 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Wieder zum Thema 2684
> 
> Habe noch etwas Erklärungstext zum Thema
> 
> ...



Bumblebee also jetzt erschreckst du mich aber es war doch logisch das keine BigAdv-WU´s unterhalb von 8 sichtbaren Kernen laufen werden.
Glaube das wurde schon breitgetreten seit bekannt werden das AMD Hexacores bringen wird, währe die erkennung des Klienten "nicht so schlampig" würden die nichtmal auf dem Core i5/i7 laufen.


So nebenbei wenn ich mir die TPF anschaue dort sind die ein ordentlicher rückschritt zu den A2-WU´s die unter Linux laufen.
Die schaffen gerade mal mit dem Intel 980X @ 4,4 GHz eine TPF wie ich mit A2´s unter Linux mit nem Quadcore i7 @ 3,9GHz.


----------



## nfsgame (1. Juli 2010)

Die WU macht auf nem i7 920 irgendwie nur 1900ppd (1std 4min/frame, 4tage 12std eta) . Was mache ich falsch ?
Es laufen noch drei GTS250-GPU-Clients auf der Schüssel .


----------



## Fate T.H (1. Juli 2010)

Nicht weit genug übertaktet ?
Hatte bei smp 8 @ 3,9GHz ca. eine TPF von 40min oder so.


----------



## nfsgame (1. Juli 2010)

Ok, der Standarttakt wäre ne Erklärung  . 
Es ist zu warm zum Denken .


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Juli 2010)

Fate T.H schrieb:


> Bumblebee also jetzt erschreckst du mich aber es war doch logisch das keine BigAdv-WU´s unterhalb von 8 sichtbaren Kernen laufen werden.


 
Hey - ich kann noch Leute erschrecken... 
... Der Test sollte nachprüfen ob *nun unter Windoof* ebenfalls immer noch 8 Cores gebraucht werden ... - darum/äätsch-bäätsch 



nfsgame schrieb:


> Die WU macht auf nem i7 920 irgendwie nur 1900ppd (1std 4min/frame, 4tage 12std eta) . Was mache ich falsch ?
> Es laufen noch drei GTS250-GPU-Clients auf der Schüssel .


 
1. Sinngemäss meines Core i7-860 (sanft übertaket) - btw. den takte ich nun dann mal höher - und teste nochmals

2. Im angefügten Bild siehst du die Daten auf meinem (@ 3150 MHz) Core i7-920
Damit kommt er gerade so hin mit der Deadline / ist ca. 3 Stunden vor der "Preferred" fertig


----------



## nfsgame (1. Juli 2010)

Naja, zum Teamtreffen bringt derjenige die Schüssel eh mit damit die Wakü draufkommt. Dann wird OCd .


----------



## T0M@0 (1. Juli 2010)

danke


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Juli 2010)

So, der nächste Schritt zu 2684 auf dem Core i7-860
- Alles "nach Vorschrift" erledigt (flag's etc.)
- Prozzi übertaktet auf 3675 MHz

... und dann hat er sich eine *6012* gezogen 

Die bringt nun allerdings anstelle von gut 10 KPPD neu gut 14 KPPD - immerhin
Schaun wir mal was danach kommt ...


----------



## nfsgame (2. Juli 2010)

OK, das ist ärgerlich  .

Ich geh hier gerade ein. Habe gerade den externen Fühler vom Thermometer ausm Fenster gehängt, zeigt 36,8°C an und steigt noch .


----------



## Imens0 (2. Juli 2010)

der fühler darf aber nicht in der sonne sein sonst stimmts net


----------



## nfsgame (2. Juli 2010)

Ist halbwegs Schatten da ... 
Die Sonne scheint auf die angrenzende Hauswand (Fühler auf Ostseite).


----------



## CrashStyle (2. Juli 2010)

55000 Punkte und 2300WUs yuuhhhuuuu


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Juli 2010)

Na da sag ich mal, Crash, - du bist auf guten Wegen


----------



## CrashStyle (2. Juli 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Na da sag ich mal, Crash, - du bist auf guten Wegen



Danke ich arbeite mich zu 1Millionen langsam ran^^ Folde "Nur" mit meiner GTX 285 @NV257.21


----------



## Henninges (2. Juli 2010)

dummerweise stand unser aussenfühler für die wetterstation heute genau in der sonne...resultat um 17 uhr : 51.4°c...uups...

*edit : das sind doch gute aussichten für's WE :*


----------



## Muschkote (2. Juli 2010)

Als ich gerade eben nach dem Zocken von smp 6 auf smp 8 umgestellt habe und die Flags etwas angepasst habe fängt der Penner bei 0% neu an.
Die schöne 2684 bei 90% verbrannt, ich könnt !
Also nicht an den Flags spielen!
Ich mach erst ma aus, bevor ich um mich schlage.


----------



## nfsgame (2. Juli 2010)

Naja, ist zu erklären da das ne 8-Kern-Unit ist. Wenn er weniger als acht Kerne erkennt bricht er die ab oder holt die sich erst gar nicht .


----------



## Mettsemmel (3. Juli 2010)

So Leute, ich lass jetzt unsre PS3 nicht mehr mitfalten.
Die wird mir bei diesen Temperaturen einfach zu laut, und man kann sie temp-mäßig schlechter überwachen als den PC. Das ist mir echt zu heiß^^


----------



## Muschkote (3. Juli 2010)

@nfsgame
Ne Ne, die war schon zu 90% fertig und ich hab zwischendurch öfters von smp 6 auf 8 (oder umgekehrt) umgestellt ohne Probleme. 
Ich hab beim letzten umstellen allerdings die -forceasm und -advmethods Flags rausgenommen, weil die laut der Beschreibung nicht notwendig sind und *das* fand er nicht lustig und fing bei 0 an.

Vieleicht noch ne kleine Erklärung, warum ich wegen dem Zocken auf 6 Kern Faltbetrieb umstelle. Ich habe festgestellt, dass die Faltleistung extrem einbricht wenn man bei voller Faltlast zockt. Da mein Spiel kaum 2 Kerne nutzt hab ich mit SMP 6 ein viel besseres Ergebnis erziehlt.


----------



## mattinator (3. Juli 2010)

Lasst Ihr eigentlich HFM.NET durchlaufen / hat mal jemand getestet, wieviel CPU-Resourcen es bei minütlicher Aktualisierung kostet ?


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Juli 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Lasst Ihr eigentlich HFM.NET durchlaufen / hat mal jemand getestet, wieviel CPU-Resourcen es bei minütlicher Aktualisierung kostet ?


 
Nein, ich starte es nur bei Bedarf
Allerdings *gehe ich davon aus*, dass es nicht viel "wegfrisst"


----------



## Muschkote (3. Juli 2010)

Es frisst mehr als man denkt. Und minütliche aktualisierung, tut das Not? Mach das lieber aus, wirst überrascht sein.


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Juli 2010)

Es wird Zeit, dass ihr eure Daumen fit macht

Die werdet ihr mir heute abend drücken können - wenn ihr wollt
Um ca. 20:30 wird meine erste 2684 fertig und die "versprochenen" 58805 Credit's würde ich *wirklich* ungern durchs Klo gehen sehen


----------



## mattinator (3. Juli 2010)

Muschkote schrieb:


> Es frisst mehr als man denkt. Und minütliche aktualisierung, tut das Not? Mach das lieber aus, wirst überrascht sein.



Glaube ich jetzt auch, habe ihn mal aus dem Start-Script rausgenommen.


----------



## nfsgame (3. Juli 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Es wird Zeit, dass ihr eure Daumen fit macht
> 
> Die werdet ihr mir heute abend drücken können - wenn ihr wollt
> Um ca. 20:30 wird meine erste 2684 fertig und die "versprochenen" 58805 Credit's würde ich *wirklich* ungern durchs Klo gehen sehen


Wird gemacht Chef . Dann machste ja malwieder nen Topwert wenns klappt  .


----------



## CheGuarana (3. Juli 2010)

Wie lange faltet deine CPU daran jetzt schon?^^ @Bumblebee


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Juli 2010)

Toxy schrieb:


> Wie lange faltet deine CPU daran jetzt schon?^^ @Bumblebee


 
Das waren 3 Tage und gut 22 Stunden

Es hat alles geklappt - vielen Dank an die Daumendrücker 
Ich musste aber (nägelkauend) fast 30 Minuten warten bis sie fertig übermittelt war

Danach hat er sich (nochmal) Zeit gelassen und dann wieder eine neue 2684 geholt



nfsgame schrieb:


> Wird gemacht Chef . Dann machste ja mal wieder nen Topwert wenns klappt  .


 
Wurde korrekt angerechnet - somit knacke ich (für ein Mal) die 200 KPPD


----------



## CheGuarana (4. Juli 2010)

Leute, Leute, was ist denn nur los?! Wir sacken ja immernoch ziemlich ab, wenn man sich mal die Statistik anschaut...


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Juli 2010)

Toxy schrieb:


> Leute, Leute, was ist denn nur los?! Wir sacken ja immernoch ziemlich ab, wenn man sich mal die Statistik anschaut...


 
Das ist leider so, ja
Aber Gründe gibt es dafür natürlich reichlich
- Ferienzeit; die Rechner sind aus weil die Leute gar nicht da sind
- Hitzezeit; die Rechner werden ausgemacht bevor jemand oder etwas verglüht
- WMzeit; man hockt eher vor der Glotze oder im Public-Viewing
- die Kombination von Obenstehendem; Freibad/Biergarten etc.

Abgesehen davon (Version1) bleibt noch der von mir (und Anderen) schon länger angemerkte "Drop" in der Faltbegeisterung

Abgesehen davon (Version2), von den 5 Team's im Ranking über uns können lediglich die SAGoons den Punktegain (auf tiefem Niveau) halten

Ach ja - dann noch dieses  - Update
- Punkteupdate 07.04.10, 12am CDT - *37* User von uns haben etwas abgeliefert
- Punkteupdate 07.04.10, 3am CDT - *41* User von uns haben etwas abgeliefert

Ausserdem haben die *wirklich* Tapferen unter uns die mit ATI-Grafik falten auch noch wenig bis nichts zu tun (siehe News)

*ATI WU shortage*

"There has been an ATI WU shortage over the last few days. We have been working on it during the week, but there have been some unusual circumstances involved this time which has delayed a complete fix. We have made a temporary fix early Sunday (1AM pacific time) which should help some donors, but are continuing to monitor the situation and expect that a more complete fix will come next week."


----------



## CheGuarana (4. Juli 2010)

Joa ich geh auch raus und feiern, mein PC läuft ja trotzdem immer und mehr als 13€ hab ich im Juni nicht verfaltet. 
Master of morare oder Steffen glaub ich, hatten ihre Recher sogar laufen als sie weit weg in den Ferien waren.


----------



## nfsgame (4. Juli 2010)

Das war der Master .
Mein "Ersatzfalter" läuft auch wenn ich draußen oder beim PV bin .


----------



## Mettsemmel (5. Juli 2010)

Mein PC läuft 24/7, egal ob Public Viewing, Party, Schlaf, Saunatemperaturen im Zimmer, Wochenende bei Verwandten o.ä. 
Wird nur alle paar Monate mal runter gefahren, um den Innenraum von Staub zu befreien^^ (Neustarts nach Updates gibts natürlich häufiger mal)
Win7 läuft erstaunlich stabil, da muss ich den MS-Jungs echt ein Lob aussprechen.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (5. Juli 2010)

Yap, die Faltkiste rennt immer... Ich glaub ich muss mich bald mal an ein Paar Bios-Flashs wagen -.-'. Die ollen Karten haben die Macke, dass sich deren Lüfter stets wieder auf 25% Leistung herunter regelt. Aboslut inakzeptabel bei dem Wetter! Vorallem wenn man das Wochenende mal weg war und die Karte dann "herumnullt".


----------



## CheGuarana (5. Juli 2010)

Mein Rechner läuft, die GTX295 läuft, und wer jetzt nochmal was labert vonwegen "Viel spaß mit der GTX295 und den dazugehörigen Eues" ist ein lügner.


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Juli 2010)

Toxy schrieb:


> Mein Rechner läuft, die GTX295 läuft, und wer jetzt nochmal was labert vonwegen "Viel Spaß mit der GTX295 und den dazugehörigen Eues" ist ein Lügner.


 
Prof. Dr. Dr. Dr. *Ichselber*, Ordinarius für angewandte Logik und Dergleichen, gibt hiermit bekannt:

Grafikkarten neigen zu EUE's und Dergleichen (man(n) beachte die Duplizität der verwendeten Begriffe) wenn was "nicht in Ordnung" ist

Ganz im Gegensatz zu Grafikkarten bei denen alles "in Ordnung" ist
Diese (auch GTX295er) neigen zu reproduzierbaren Ergebnissen in grösseren Dimensionen; also einem mehrfachen von X
Wobei X die Summe der Einzelteile mal das Produkt aus Gromac's und Dergleichen (  ) geteilt durch die Wurzel allen Übels... erm.... *hust*

Wo war ich doch gleich??
Und überhaupt - wer sind sie eigentlich??
Alles klar?? Gestern auch?? - ok, schönen guten Nachmittag


----------



## CheGuarana (5. Juli 2010)

Du verstehst nicht.^^

Irgendwer meinte, als ich bekannt gab die GTX ersteigert zu haben, dass sie viele Eues und Abstürze produziert.
Das mit den Eues hat sich nicht bewahrheitet und Abstürze habe ich vorwiegend Freitag oder Samstag abend. Das wären dann aber nicht die Abstürze wie ihr sie von Computern kennt


----------



## nichtraucher91 (5. Juli 2010)

@Toxy

ich würde dir eine anonyme Alkoholiker Gruppe empfehlen....


ich werde ab sofort auch nicht mehr nachts falten. Temperaturen jenseits der 28°C empfinde ich einfach nur anstrengend - vorallem beim schlaffen.


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## nfsgame (5. Juli 2010)

Toxy schrieb:


> Du verstehst nicht.^^


Ich Frage mich gerade wer heir wen nicht versteht  .

Zum Rest sag ich mal nichts, dazu isses mir zu warm.


@nichtraucher91: & mit  in der Reihenfolge .


----------



## mattinator (5. Juli 2010)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> ich werde ab sofort auch nicht mehr nachts falten. Temperaturen jenseits der 28°C empfinde ich einfach nur anstrengend - vorallem beim schlaffen.



Beim *Schlaffen* ist es doch eigentlich egal, wie warm es ist, passiert doch sowieso nichts.


----------



## The Ian (5. Juli 2010)

ich hau mich weg


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Juli 2010)

... Ja, bei *den* Temp's sind wir alle ziemlich schlaff...


----------



## CheGuarana (5. Juli 2010)

@nichtraucher anonyme alkoholiker?
Ich saufe nicht weil ichs brauch, saufen muss sein um ordentlich feiner zu könne, deshalb vorwiegend Freitag und Samstag.


----------



## Mettsemmel (5. Juli 2010)

Hey Leute, wenn wir uns reinhängen, sind wir in 2 Monaten top20 

P.S.: PS3 unterstützt unser Team doch wieder fleißig.
Steht nicht mehr _im_ Schrank sondern _darauf_, kriegt also mehr Frischluft


----------



## nfsgame (5. Juli 2010)

Ach und wenn richtet man nen Ventilator auf die PS3  .

@Toxy: Also ich finde man kann auch ohne Alk spaß haben und Party machen, aber das muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden .


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (5. Juli 2010)

Wenn man Weed hat, kann man auch ohne Alk gut Party machen. Aber da man von Weed aus rechtlichen Gründen Abstand nehmen sollte, braucht man doch Alk.


----------



## CheGuarana (5. Juli 2010)

Weed ... darf man konsumieren, aber nich damit handeln, es nicht anbauen und in Sachsen-Anhalt nicht mit mehr als 3g mit sich führen.
Das Gesetzt was das betrifft ist der absolute epic fail.

Man kann auch ohne Alk Party machen, ganz klar, aber wenn man bisschen was intus hat quatscht man eher Mädels an und kann, sofern es dazu kommt, um einiges länger. Wenn man es mit dem Alkohol vorher nicht übertreibt. 

Zum Glück ist das hier die Ruka.^^


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (5. Juli 2010)

Wenn ich in D in einem öffentlichen Forum Weed bewerben würde, könnte das negative Folgen für mich haben. Deswegen tu ich das Gegenteil von bewerben. 

Speed darf man auch konsumieren, solange man es nicht besitzt. Wenn dir ein Freund eine Unterlage (z.B. CD-Hülle) mit den Lines hinhält und dir einen zusammengerollten Geldschein gibt, du das Speed aber nie anrührst, sondern einfach nur ziehst, handelst du legal.
Nur der Freund macht sich in dem Fall strafbar. Er hat auch damit gehandelt, weil er es vom Dealer gekauft hat (oder selbst synthetisiert, was ebenfalls illegal ist).
Ich habe noch nie Speed besessen. 

Mit dem Alk hast du Recht.


----------



## der8auer (5. Juli 2010)

Am besten kommt ihr komplett wieder vom Thema Drogen weg  Bevor ich hier noch etwas finde


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (5. Juli 2010)

F@H kann man auch als Droge sehen, man kann davon süchtig werden.


----------



## Mettsemmel (6. Juli 2010)

Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> F@H kann man auch als Droge sehen, man kann davon süchtig werden.



Das sollte man vll. als Warnung unter die nächste f@h-news schreiben 



nfsgame schrieb:


> Ach und wenn richtet man nen Ventilator auf die  PS3  .



Ach quatsch, die kommt in Kühlschrank!
Was fürs Bier gut genug ist, muss auch für alles andere  gut sein


----------



## CheGuarana (6. Juli 2010)

Kondenswasser und so ... ?!^^


----------



## The Ian (6. Juli 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> Am besten kommt ihr komplett wieder vom Thema Drogen weg  Bevor ich hier noch etwas finde



wer nichts sucht, der findet auch nichts...oder suchst du etwa nach drogen...die kann man hier nur in bildvorm verabreicht bekommen


----------



## Gast3737 (6. Juli 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> Am besten kommt ihr komplett wieder vom Thema Drogen weg  Bevor ich hier noch etwas finde


huch was sehen meine morgendlich vermüdeten Augen, das kann nicht sein ein Moderator hat sich in die Ecke des PCGH-Ziehkindes verlaufen. Jetzt wo keiner mehr von der höheren Ordnung in diesem Forum mitmacht ist es mir so langsam echt stinkig. Bei HWbot werden regelmäßig wettbewerbe gelobt. und wir haben PCGH auf Platz 23 gefaltet..


----------



## Mettsemmel (6. Juli 2010)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> huch was sehen meine morgendlich vermüdeten Augen, das kann nicht sein ein Moderator hat sich in die Ecke des PCGH-Ziehkindes verlaufen. Jetzt wo keiner mehr von der höheren Ordnung in diesem Forum mitmacht ist es mir so langsam echt stinkig. Bei HWbot werden regelmäßig wettbewerbe gelobt. und wir haben PCGH auf Platz 23 gefaltet..


... bald platz 20


----------



## CheGuarana (6. Juli 2010)

The Ian schrieb:


> wer nichts sucht, der findet auch nichts...oder suchst du etwa nach drogen...die kann man hier nur in bildvorm verabreicht bekommen



Oder in Form eines "Daily-Gain-Kurvendiagramms"


----------



## The Ian (6. Juli 2010)

was ist eigendlich projekt 6701 beim smp? der kommt ja mal sowas von überhaupt nicht ausm knick da schaff ich jich mal die dl


----------



## nfsgame (6. Juli 2010)

P6701 bringt auf meinen Q6700 ungefähr 4500Punkte. Ist nen zwischending zwischen normalen SMP2-WUs und Bigadv's .



Wenn ich nachhe rnoch destilliertes Wasser hergezaubert bekomme falte ich dann wiede rmit voller Power, die neue Pumpe sitzt an ihrem Platz und verschlaucht ist auch wieder alles .


----------



## CheGuarana (6. Juli 2010)

Ich bekomm ständig 6701, aber ich reg mich nicht drüber auf, irgendwer musses ja machen. Und die Leute die sich die WUs rauspicken haben den Sinn von Folding@home noch nicht ganz verstanden oder sind im Punkterausch.

Mein Phenom 2 955 macht mit dem projekt etwa 4000PPD unter Windows XP und 4600 unter Windows 7.


----------



## The Ian (6. Juli 2010)

es geht mir nicht darum dass ich mir iwas rauspicken will oder drüber mecker, weil ich keine punkte bekomme, sondern darum dass die dinger zu groß sind für die deadline und nem 2 kerner...der krüppelt hier mit 342 ppd rum und das ist doch nicht normal


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Juli 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> P6701 bringt auf meinen Q6700 ungefähr 4500Punkte. Ist nen Zwischending zwischen normalen SMP2-WUs und Bigadv's .


 
Jupp, auf dem Q6600 (Signatur)
Min. Time / Frame : 00:13:54 - 4'816.7 PPD
Avg. Time / Frame : 00:14:39 - 4'451.6 PPD

Auf dem Q6700
Min. Time / Frame : 00:13:56 - 4'799.4 PPD
Avg. Time / Frame : 00:14:12 - 4'664.9 PPD



> Wenn ich nachher noch destilliertes Wasser hergezaubert bekomme falte ich dann wieder mit voller Power, die neue Pumpe sitzt an ihrem Platz und verschlaucht ist auch wieder alles .


 
Schade eigentlich - ich hätte hier noch etwa 2 Liter zu stehen.... 



The Ian schrieb:


> .... sondern darum dass die Dinger zu groß sind für die Deadline und nem 2 kerner...der krüppelt hier mit 342 ppd rum und das ist doch nicht normal


 
Nun, dein Prozzi ist dafür tatsächlich etwas zu schmalbrüstig - dennoch scheinen mir 342 PPD etwas gar wenig...


----------



## nfsgame (6. Juli 2010)

Hast du die PPD mit HFM.NET ausgelesen? Fahmon ließt die Werte falsch aus .


Zur Wakü: Ist befüllt. Gleich gibts nen Update .


----------



## CheGuarana (6. Juli 2010)

The Ian schrieb:


> es geht mir nicht darum dass ich mir iwas rauspicken will oder drüber mecker, weil ich keine punkte bekomme, sondern darum dass die dinger zu groß sind für die deadline und nem 2 kerner...der krüppelt hier mit 342 ppd rum und das ist doch nicht normal



Öff, fühl dich doch nicht gleich angesprochen. Ich hab dein Podings vorher gar nicht gelesen, und du warst damit nicht gemeint... 

EDIT: Podings = Posting *lol*


----------



## Empirelord (6. Juli 2010)

Schöne Grüße aus Österreich, dem Land wo sich wlans nicht an die Naturgesetze halten.
Ich hatte das Glück, das mcdonalds free wlan hat, insofern könnt ihr jetzt auch meine Schreibdurchfälle mitlesen.
Zum Hauptthema(f@h)ie 9800GTX wird Montag eingebaut, ich freue mich auf denn ppd-Gain.Kommt dann in einen PCI-e 4fach slot mit 2.0. Nur die 4870 X2, die villeicht auch noch gekauft wird, wird erstmal nicht mitfalten. Ich glaube aber, obwohl es mich ärgert, dass die miese Ati-Unterstützung nicht Stanfords Schuld ist. Die nutzen dafür nämlich auch nur eine andere open source software, insofer hier ein kleiner Aufruf an alle open cl Kundigen, die sich auch noch mit Moleküldynamik auskennen,Helft ATI,pls.
Zum Nebenthema:Man kann mit Alkohol auch noch für andere Sachen verwenden, als als unpolares Lösungsmittel? 
Zur 295: Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass die Karte massiv Probleme bereitet, wenn sie mit untragbaren Temperaturen oder zu weit oced läuft, aber wenn man sich mit pcs auskennt sollte man das ja locker umgehen können.
zum Nebenthema3: Ist eigentlich ne Schande, dass die in der Redaktion nicht mal den "Videoconvertierer" mit nem i7 für f@h nutzen können. Aber was noch viel schlimmer ist: Hier in Österreich gibt es keine PCGH!!!

Ich hoffe ich halt bis Montag durch.


----------



## mattinator (6. Juli 2010)

Kann es sein, dass Stanford wieder mal ein paar Probleme mit seinen Statistics Servern hat ? Von meinen (wenigstens) 4 abgeschlossenen und hochgeladenen GPU2-Projekten in den letzten drei Stunden sind nur zwei angeschrieben worden. Kann jemand das Problem bestätigen ?


----------



## Mettsemmel (6. Juli 2010)

Toxy schrieb:


> Ich bekomm ständig 6701, aber ich reg mich nicht drüber auf, irgendwer musses ja machen. Und die Leute die sich die WUs rauspicken haben den Sinn von Folding@home noch nicht ganz verstanden oder sind im Punkterausch.
> 
> Mein Phenom 2 955 macht mit dem projekt etwa 4000PPD unter Windows XP und 4600 unter Windows 7.



Mir gehts auch nicht ums rauspicken. Hab noch nie absichtlich eine WU gecanceled.
Es geht einfach darum, dass ich sie auch _gerne_ falten würde, würde man mehr Punkte dadurch kriegen, oder wären sie kleiner.
So ärgert man sich eben drüber, wenn man sie kriegt, aber etwas dran ändern möchte man auch nicht.

In meinem Fall jetzt aber, freue ich mich, denn ich habe schon die 5. WU in einer Reihe, die *keine* 6701 ist. 

Und das ist echt bemerkenswert, da ich seit vielen, vielen,.... Tagen immer abwechselnd eine 6701 und eine "normale" bekommen hab.


----------



## mattinator (6. Juli 2010)

Vllt. mal Deinen Phenom II 955 nur mit CPU-SMP- und 3 Kernen sowie einem CPU-Client oder zwei CPU-SMP-Clients mit je zwei Kernen laufen lassen. Kann sein, dass der Client dann die recht großen 6701'er von allein aussortiert.


----------



## Mettsemmel (6. Juli 2010)

Das klingt nach einer Alternative.
Aber da sag ich mir lieber: never touch a running system 
Und wie schon gesagt wurde: Irgendjemand muss die Dinger ja falten.

Und sie auf irgend eine Weise abschieben wäre eigentlich egoistisch, und das ist mit Abstand das letzte Adjektiv, was man mit F@H in Verbindung bringen soll


----------



## mattinator (6. Juli 2010)

Mettsemmel schrieb:


> Das klingt nach einer Alternative.
> Aber da sag ich mir lieber: never touch a running system
> Und wie schon gesagt wurde: Irgendjemand muss die Dinger ja falten.



Dachte, Du schaffst die deadline nicht ? Dann wären sie ja nicht wirklich gefaltet.


----------



## The Ian (6. Juli 2010)

Toxy schrieb:


> Öff, fühl dich doch nicht gleich angesprochen. Ich hab dein Podings vorher gar nicht gelesen, und du warst damit nicht gemeint...
> 
> EDIT: Podings = Posting *lol*



nein warum sollte ich mich auch angesprochen fühlen nachdem dein post der 2te nach meinem war...ich werde ab jetzt auch nur noch jeden post über und unter meinem beachten...ev erkenn ich dann die zusammenhänge besser und beuge solchen missverständnissen vor

tut mir auch leid dass ich das jetzt schreiben musste, aber gewisse dinge müssen bei mir einfach raus


----------



## CheGuarana (6. Juli 2010)

Digge Luft hier ... ... ... Verdammt ich wollte meinen Daily-Gain eigentlich auf 10PPD pro Tag halten aber heute kan mir leider die neuinstallation von Windows in die quere. 
Und jetzt in der Nacht falten lassen is blöd, vom Spulenfiepen bekomm ich Fieberträume.


----------



## The Ian (7. Juli 2010)

**** ich glaube über die nacht hats mein NT entschärft...gestern abend bis zum runterfahren einwandfrei funktioniert und heute früh will er nimmer angehen...naja ich nehm ihn erstmal auseinander steck wieder zusamm und dann nochmal sehen...ach mensch dass ist was was ich jetzt gar nicht gebrauchen kann


----------



## The Master of MORARE (7. Juli 2010)

Arrgh. So etwas tut auch beim mitlesen weh!
Ich drücke mal ganz fest die Daumen !
...
..
.
Es wird doch wohl nicht... .


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Juli 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Es wird doch wohl nicht... .


 
Definitiv nein... 
.... denn gerade sehe ich, dass meine 2. *BIG* angekommen ist 

.. Und die Macht ist bekanntlich stark in meiner (Falt-)Familie


----------



## nfsgame (7. Juli 2010)

Jau, 185k PPD ! 

@The Ian: War das zufällig nen BeQuiet ?



@All: Mein nächstes System wird wohl wieder nen AMD werden. Mein Ersatzfalter (Sockel 939) lief fast zwei Wochen ohne Probleme durch, der "normale" mit dem Q6700 macht ohne OC nach vier Stundnen reproduzierbar nen Bluescreen .


----------



## CheGuarana (7. Juli 2010)

Gute Entscheidung, auf AMD zu setzen. Gerade die Hexacores sind interessant geworden finde ich.


----------



## The Ian (7. Juli 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> @The Ian: War das zufällig nen BeQuiet ?



ja wars, aber eigendlich noch eines von den guten alten BQT E5-450W war bisher super stabil nie probleme gehabt iwie find ichs komisch von jetzt auf dann ohne vorwarnungeinfach nicht mehr zu wollen...naja auseinander nehm tu ichs morgen...zum glück gibts noch n lappi


----------



## vodun (7. Juli 2010)

So auch wenn das mal so garnicht zu den Themen der letzten paar seiten passt hab ich mal so grad die idee gehabt lasst doch mal wieder für den Team Account fallten hehe so und damit das an eine bedingung genüpft ist hab ich mir so gedacht wenn deutschland heute weiter kommt heißt das bis sonntag fallten ( also für den team acc ) wenn wir meister werden noch 3-4 tage mehr ( alles natürlich freiwillig ) was haltet ihr davon ( und ja ich weiß ich war ne lange zeit nicht mehr dabei nur wenn F@H nicht lief kann man nichts machen jetzt läuft's ( danke nochmal an nfsgame ) wenn die Temps stimmen rund)


----------



## nfsgame (7. Juli 2010)

Das ist ne echt Gute Idee ! Macht jemand nen Info-Thread (Bumblebee ?)? dann schreib ich die News .


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Juli 2010)

vodun schrieb:


> .... hab ich mal so grad die Idee gehabt lasst doch mal wieder für den Team Account falten hehe so und damit das an eine Bedingung geknüpft ist hab ich mir so gedacht: wenn Deutschland heute weiter kommt heißt das bis Sonntag falten ( also für den team acc ) wenn wir W-Meister werden noch 3-4 tage mehr ( alles natürlich freiwillig ) was haltet ihr davon?


und


nfsgame schrieb:


> Das ist ne echt Gute Idee ! Macht jemand nen Info-Thread (Bumblebee ?)? dann schreib ich die News .


 
Ja, echt gute Idee
@nfs
Hehe - ausgerechnet der Schweizer soll das machen  - ok. - macht er gleich

Btw. seit neuestem gibt es nun auch noch eine *6702* - die ist genauso "toll" wie die 6701


----------



## vodun (7. Juli 2010)

Cool hätte jetzt echt selber nicht damit gerechnet das die idee so gut angenommen wird aber hehe umso besser xD


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Juli 2010)

Kleines Update zum Thema 6702

Nach 11% "Unstabile Machine" bekommen - besten Dank auch ....


----------



## nfsgame (7. Juli 2010)

Mit der 6702 hats mir gestern den Bluescreen gemacht .


----------



## mattinator (7. Juli 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Kleines Update zum Thema 6702
> 
> Nach 11% "Unstabile Machine" bekommen - besten Dank auch ....





nfsgame schrieb:


> Mit der 6702 hats mir gestern den Bluescreen gemacht .



Meine aktuelle 6702 ist bei 51 %, allerdings mit dem A3-Core 2.22 und Q9650@Stock. Hoffentlich läuft sie durch.


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Juli 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Meine aktuelle 6702 ist bei 51 %, allerdings mit dem A3-Core 2.22 und Q9650@Stock. Hoffentlich läuft sie durch.


 
Also ich drück dir die Daumen....


----------



## mattinator (7. Juli 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Also ich drück dir die Daumen....



Danke, ich kann ja dem Folding-Gott einen Tausch anbieten: wenn Deutschland heute gewinnt, kann der die 6702 ruhig behalten.


----------



## vodun (7. Juli 2010)

xD ist ja geil aber echt mal also hmmm bei sowas muss man dann echt schon überlegen ob lieber F@H oder WM ( ne ist nicht ernst gemeint solange es nur WU's sind kann deutschland ruhig gewinnen wenn es mir aber allerdings an den rechner gehen würde wäre ich mir unschlüssig ) ps ich kann nur hoffen das meine kiste noch fleißig mit falten kann weil es liegt defenetiv an den Temp's das ich manchmal nicht falten kann ( so ab 92 C° GPU Temp schmiert mir hier alles ab ) aber momentan hab ich "nur" 88 C° also gehts noch


----------



## The Ian (7. Juli 2010)

so das nt macht komische geräusche und liefert nur spannung auf 12 v und das auch nicht wirklich..wird wohl zwangsläufig zeit für ein neues da ich mich nicht mit dem thema nt beschäftige frag ich euch:
welches kann man da momentan nehmen...es muss sehr leise sein, da mein gesammter rechner auf wakü läuft und so 500 - 600W bringen
bin auf vorschläge gespannt...achso achtet auch ein wenig mit auf den preis

vielen dank schon mal


----------



## vodun (7. Juli 2010)

Mal ne frage wegen dem Team Acc die unterstriche müssen da auch hin ? weil bei der stat wird der ja ohne diese geführt und nicht das ich da nacher falsch falte


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Juli 2010)

vodun schrieb:


> Mal ne frage wegen dem Team Acc die unterstriche müssen da auch hin ? weil bei der stat wird der ja ohne diese geführt und nicht das ich da nacher falsch falte


 
Ja, genau, *mit* Unterstrichen - also *PCGH_Team_Account*


----------



## nichtraucher91 (7. Juli 2010)

Wenn du HIER schaust, siehst du, dass die Unterstriche nötig sind.

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## vodun (7. Juli 2010)

Ok thx falte jetzt mal für den Team acc ( eine graka musste ich aber mal vom netz nehmen zu hohe temps halt )


----------



## nichtraucher91 (7. Juli 2010)

mal an die PS3 Falter unter uns. was bringt die Konsole an PPD und kann die Slimversion das auch?

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## CheGuarana (7. Juli 2010)

Ich habe keine PS3, aber laut anderer User bringt sie "nur" zwischen 2000 - 2500 PPD. (Stand Sep. 2009 oder so)


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (7. Juli 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Hehe - ausgerechnet der Schweizer soll das machen  - ok. - macht er gleich


Zu Schweizer fällt mir ein:
Ich habe höchsten Respekt vor euch, weil ihr Spanien besiegt habt. Und uns hauen sie ein Tor rein.


----------



## CheGuarana (7. Juli 2010)

Habs gerade gesehen, auauaua.


----------



## vodun (7. Juli 2010)

Ohhh wie schade aber wird auch dieses mal leider nichts mit dem titel


----------



## The Ian (8. Juli 2010)

so neues nt ist bestellt...ach was könnt ich mich aufregen ich hoffe nur inständigst, dass da nicht noch mehr schaden genommen hat...nimmt hardware schaden wenn sie zu wenig strom abbekommt?


----------



## CheGuarana (8. Juli 2010)

Nein.^^

Aber durch eventuelle kruzzeitige Überlasten kann sie Schaden nehmen. Mit Überlast meine ich, wenn das Netzteil kaputt geht weil es nicht mehr mitkommt. Ist aber eher unwarscheinlich, mein Netzteil hats ne Zeit lang auch nicht getan und jetzt läuft wieder alles einwandfrei.^^


----------



## Henninges (8. Juli 2010)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> mal an die PS3 Falter unter uns. was bringt die Konsole an PPD und kann die Slimversion das auch?


 
ich meine nicht das die "slim noch linux kann"...meine mal sowas gelesen zu haben...


----------



## Schmicki (8. Juli 2010)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> mal an die PS3 Falter unter uns. was bringt die Konsole an PPD und kann die Slimversion das auch?



Die PS3, ob Slim oder Fat ist egal, bringt ca. 1000 PPD. Linux ist dafür nicht von nöten. F@H wird offiziell von Sony unterstützt.

 P/L passt leider nicht so richtig. Daher benutze ich die PS3 nur zum Zocken.


----------



## CheGuarana (9. Juli 2010)

Yau! Die große Erfolgsgeschichte vom heiligen Malte Schmidt!

Hab CrashStyle überholt und chille jetzt auch Platz 169


----------



## Muschkote (9. Juli 2010)

Wenn ich mir deine Platzierung in der Statistik so ansehe, befindest du dich in einer mächtigen "Grauzone".


----------



## nfsgame (9. Juli 2010)

Juhu, endlich die 3Mio geknackt . Der Falter will nun auch wieder nachdem ich den svchost abgeschossen hab der alle vier Kerne belastete .


----------



## mattinator (10. Juli 2010)

Irgendwie werde ich seit heute ca. 17:00 Uhr mein letztes 2631er Projekt nicht los. Habe schon einen Thread im Folding@Home-Forum gestartet, aber bisher keine Lösung gefunden: Folding Forum • View topic - No upload Project 2631 to reachable servers. Hat jemand das gleiche Problem und kann mir helfen ?


----------



## CheGuarana (10. Juli 2010)

@Muschkote: Darum gehts ja mit den Plätzen aktuell auch so gut ab.


----------



## mattinator (10. Juli 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Juhu, endlich die 3Mio geknackt .



Glückwunsch noch, bin gerade mit meinem blöden 2631er Projekt beschäftigt. Habe es eigentlich abgeschrieben, schade drum.


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Juli 2010)

Erstmal auch ein heftig "GLÜCKWUNSCH" von mir an nfs 

@kriege WU nicht gesendet

Eine 2631 habe ich noch gar nie gefaltet
Aber eine 6040 und eine 6702 will der 6-Core AMD ums Verre.... nicht übermitteln
Überhaupt macht mir der Rechner im Moment massig Probeme
Ausserdem hatte sich am Freitagmittag (natürlich in meiner Abwesenheit) der Core i7-920 aufgehängt - die momentane 2684 bringt mir dann noch knapp 9000 Punkte anstelle von den üblichen rund 60'000 

Ausserdem (2) ist es HEISS hier und ich mag nicht mehr.... - ach was bin ich doch ein armet Gerlschen


----------



## nfsgame (10. Juli 2010)

Danke, hart erarbeitet .
Meine Rechner laufen soweit stabil, wenn der svchost.exe nicht alle vier Kerne belegt. Was leider nach jedem Neustart wieder vorkommt .


----------



## mattinator (10. Juli 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Meine Rechner laufen soweit stabil, wenn der svchost.exe nicht alle vier Kerne belegt. Was leider nach jedem Neustart wieder vorkommt .



Welches OS hast Du auf Deinen Rechnern ? Im Process Explorer von Sysinternals siehst Du im Tooltip die der svchost.exe zugeordneten Dienste. Den Effekt kenne ich z.B. von den Automatischen Updates. Geholfen hat da unter Windows XP meistens, die letzten Updates mal manuell über das Microsoft / Windows Update im IE zu installieren.


----------



## nfsgame (10. Juli 2010)

Ist Vista x64, der Prozess wird vom Netzwerkdienst ausgeführt. Das Problem hatte ich unter XP schonmal.
Automatische Updates sind deaktiviert.


----------



## Henninges (11. Juli 2010)

der hauptfalter mit der gtx470 hat die beine von sich gestreckt...da geht nix mehr...nach ca.2 minuten desktop ( wenn er denn soweit kommt ) bekomme ich nur einen bsod ( hardware malefunction... ) und dann bleibt es dunkel auf dem moni...

da das wetter wieder mal passt ist erstmal "real life" angesagt und ich kümmere mich frühestens heute abend darum...eher wird es wohl morgen was werden...

drückt mir die daumen das nix  mässiges passiert ist...

so long...ich geh in den pool...


----------



## CheGuarana (11. Juli 2010)

Bor so einen Pool hätte ich jetzt auch gerne hier. 
Früh isses noch schön kühl, da kann man noch mit Laptop auf den Balkon, wenn nachher Sonne ist sieht man nichts mehr....


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Juli 2010)

Henninges schrieb:


> der hauptfalter mit der gtx470 hat die beine von sich gestreckt...da geht nix mehr...nach ca.2 minuten desktop ( wenn er denn soweit kommt ) bekomme ich nur einen bsod ( hardware malfunction... ) und dann bleibt es dunkel auf dem moni...


 
Das ist maximal un-nett; ich gehe mal ganz generell davon aus, dass momentan viele ein *Temp-Problem* haben - und auch deshalb unsere Faltleistung in Richtung "Dungeon" marschiert



Henninges schrieb:


> drückt mir die daumen das nix  mässiges passiert ist...


Werde ich tun; ganz heftig
Und mehr noch..
Von wegen GTX470 werde ich dich dann später noch mal kontaktieren
Ich war nämlich wieder mal "unartig"
Habe mir noch eine 2. POW GTX465 dazugekauft
Die wird dann auch (wie die erste) auf GTX470 geflasht und beide bekommen anschliessend die (ebenfalls gekauften) *EK Water Blocks EK-FC470 GTX* verpasst



Henninges schrieb:


> so long...ich geh in den pool...


 
... was gestern auch mein Haupt-Aufenthaltsort war


----------



## mattinator (11. Juli 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ich war nämlich wieder mal "unartig"
> Habe mir noch eine 2. POW GTX465 dazugekauft
> Die wird dann auch (wie die erste) auf GTX470 geflasht und beide bekommen anschliessend die (ebenfalls gekauften) *EK Water Blocks EK-FC470 GTX* verpasst



Da Du eine Wasserkühlung vorhast, ist das hier für Dich sicher weniger interessant: MSI Geforce GTX 465 Twin Frozr II Golden Edition Plus: Neu im PCGH-Testlabor - geforce, nvidia, msi, fermi. Ich finde, mal wieder eine coole Aktion von MSI, könnte ein richtiges Liebhaberstück werden (ausgenommen der Preis: MSI N465GTX Twin Frozr II Golden Edition, GeForce GTX 465, 1024MB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI, PCIe 2.0 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland). Bin mal auf die Tests gespannt und ob PCGH den BIOS-Flash macht.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (11. Juli 2010)

29,8°C indoor -> close FahCore_b4.exe 
bäää... 
ich würde auch gerne auch in einen Pool springen, nur... meiner ist rund 30km entfernt und mein alter Herr hat das Auto. Die Idee mein Bike zu nutzen ist auch recht dämlich und der nächste See ist 20min Fußweg entfernt. auch nicht gut!

*PRAY FOR RAIN! *

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## mattinator (11. Juli 2010)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> 29,8°C indoor -> close FahCore_b4.exe
> bäää...



Hier sind 34°C indoor und alle drei Clients (2 x GPU2 + 1 x CPU-SMP2) laufen (bisher) ohne Abstürze. Hoffentlich bleibt das so !


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Juli 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Da Du eine Wasserkühlung vorhast, ist das hier für Dich sicher weniger interessant:
> MSI Geforce GTX 465 Twin Frozr II Golden Edition
> Ich finde, mal wieder eine coole Aktion von MSI, könnte ein richtiges Liebhaberstück werden.


 
Sieht definitv *HAMMER* aus, ja, aber eben - mit WaKü sind solche Teile einfach kühler, besser zu übertakten und dabei leiser
Des weiteren bekomme ich meine Karte *plus* die Kühlung fast zum gleichen Preis



mattinator schrieb:


> Bin mal auf die Tests gespannt und ob PCGH den BIOS-Flash macht.


 
Bin auch gespannt und es wäre maximal unlogisch wenn sie nicht testen / flashen / wieder testen und vergleichen würden


----------



## nfsgame (11. Juli 2010)

@Henninges: Das ist ja mal unglücklich . Du hast auch ein Pech immoment.
Naja, nachher solls bei euch ja Unwetter geben, dann wirds vielleicht nen bisschen kühler .
@Bumblebee: Ich sag doch du knackst bis zum Teamtreffen noch die 200.000PPD .

Ich frag mich gerade wieso wir keinen Pool haben ...


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (11. Juli 2010)

Ich habe eine Saisonkarte fürs Freibad, aber ein Pool im Garten wäre auch schön, da ist man nicht an Öffnungszeiten gebunden, hat den Pool direkt bei sich zu Hause, ... In den Pool könnten ein paar Radis, um ihn wenn es mal nicht so warm ist wie jetzt mit Folding-Abwärme zu heizen. Ansonsten legt man einfach einen Schalter um und das Kühlwasser fließt zu anderen Radis und heizt den Pool nicht auf. 
Ein Sprungturm mit u.a. 10m-Brett wäre auch gut. Dass das Schwimmbad hier nur 1m und 3m hat, nervt nämlich, dazu immer diese Warteschlangen.


----------



## Julian Kruck (11. Juli 2010)

Wollte mich mal wieder melden
bin zwar nicht mehr so aktiv(bzw eig gar nicht mehr^^) aber mein pc faltet trotzdem fleißig noch ungebrochen. aber ist halt nur ein X4 955 mit 4x 3,4Ghz... ich würde mir ja gern endlich eine ATI zulegen fürs falten, aber da schauts ja immernoch nicht so toll aus...
also am Ball bleiben jungs


----------



## CheGuarana (11. Juli 2010)

Du machst aber mit Passkey nehme ich an?! Dann macht deine CPU doch gar nicht so arg wenig. 

@all: Wir fallen, und fallen und fallen. Muss das so sein?


----------



## mattinator (11. Juli 2010)

Toxy schrieb:


> @all: Wir fallen, und fallen und fallen. Muss das so sein?



Urlaubs- und Ferienzeit. Werde meinen Rechner trotz 100% Stabilität dann während meiner Abwesenheit im Urlaub wohl auch nicht durchfalten lassen. Ist mir ein bisschen zu riskant. Momentan habe ich bis auf das verf... 2631er Projekt keinen wesentlichen Drop.


----------



## nfsgame (11. Juli 2010)

Mein Rechner läuft auch wieder 100%ig stabil, trotz 70°C CPU-Temperatur mit Wakü ...


----------



## The Ian (11. Juli 2010)

was ist denn da falsch? nur n kleinen 120iger radi dran oder wie?


----------



## nfsgame (11. Juli 2010)

Nee ist nen 360er Alphacool . CPU-Kühler nen OCZ (Bezeichnung vergessen), Pumpe ne HPPS+.
Aber die Raumtemperatur ist jenseits von Gut und Böse .


----------



## Henninges (11. Juli 2010)

re...

das olle nforce-sli board ist wieder im rechner...macht einen höllen lärm und verbraucht unmengen an strom...naja, hoffe das die in der rma das board nicht wieder gegen was defektem tauschen...es lag wohl wieder am board...

unwetter hatten wir noch nicht, ein wenig regen war es bisher...

die luft ist aber zum schneiden dick und wahrlich nix zum in der bude hocken...

meine holde und ich machen uns auf zum grillen und endspiel gucken...


----------



## Schmicki (11. Juli 2010)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> ...und der nächste See ist 20min Fußweg entfernt. auch nicht gut!



Ich war heute auch am/im See. Der ist 35min mit dem Auto entfernt. Aber jeder Tropfen Benzin war es wert. Diese Erfrischung war unbezahlbar! 

Gestern und heute über 32 °C in der Dachbude, da wird nicht gefaltet. Auch wenn es die Hardware aushalten würde, ICH halte das nicht aus!


----------



## nichtraucher91 (11. Juli 2010)

Schmicki schrieb:


> Ich war heute auch am/im See. Der ist 35min mit dem Auto entfernt. Aber jeder Tropfen Benzin war es wert. Diese Erfrischung war unbezahlbar!
> 
> Gestern und heute über 32 °C in der Dachbude, da wird nicht gefaltet. Auch wenn es die Hardware aushalten würde, ICH halte das nicht aus!



Muss schön sein wenn man ein Auto zur Verfügung hat!!!

Ich hab mittlerweile 32,4°C -_- 


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## The Ian (11. Juli 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Nee ist nen 360er Alphacool . CPU-Kühler nen OCZ (Bezeichnung vergessen), Pumpe ne HPPS+.
> Aber die Raumtemperatur ist jenseits von Gut und Böse .



öhm hängt da noch was dran außer der cpu? weil wenn nicht, dann wäre auch bei extremen temperaturen und nem tripple die 70°C bei weitem zu viel (auch an sich find ich das zu viel bei ner wakü, selbst wenns 30 grad umgebung hat)


----------



## CheGuarana (11. Juli 2010)

Leute ihr bescheisst euch alle das find ich echt lustig. 

Ich habe hier zwischen 12 und 15 Uhr knappe 37 Grad in meiner Bude und hab trotzdem meinem Rechner volle Kanne laufen. Man muss nur genug trinken dann klappt das schon, ausserdem ist schwitzen gesund.

Kluge Köpfe würden eine Sauna aufmachen.  Mein Horizont reicht allerdings nicht auf diese Idee zu kommen.


----------



## The Ian (11. Juli 2010)

und wo bescheißen wir uns da? ist doch kein wettbeweb, bei wem es am heißesten ist...dem einen ist es ab 30 zu heiß und er hört auf zu falten dem anderen erst bei 40 und der andere haut bei 35 grad ab, aber lässt weiter falten...ist doch völlig wumpe.

@Toxy: ev. ist dir die hitze schon zu kopf gestiegen!? übrigens ist dauerschwitzen bei weitem nicht gesund


----------



## CheGuarana (12. Juli 2010)

Whuzza von Ironie hast du ncoh nichts gehört glaub ich. Der Post von mir war nicht wirklich ernst zu nehmen, aber manche checken das schn wieder nicht. 

Und nein die Hitze ist mir noch nicht zu Kopf gestiegen und schwitzen im allgemeinen ist gesund wenn man genug Mineralien zu sich nimmt und genug trinkt.

Schade, dass man hier nicht mal nen Spaß machen kann ohne von irgendwem eine dumme Antwort zu bekommen.


----------



## Bumblebee (12. Juli 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Nee ist nen 360er Alphacool .
> Aber die Raumtemperatur ist jenseits von Gut und Böse .


 
Ja, hier war gestern auch "Brutkasten"
btw. um meine beiden GTX470 "bei Laune" zu halten kommt ein 360er *Alphacool NexXxoS Pro III Radiator Rev.2 *zum Einsatz



Toxy schrieb:


> Whuzza von Ironie hast du noch nichts gehört glaub ich. Der Post von mir war nicht wirklich ernst zu nehmen, aber manche checken das schon wieder nicht.


 
Wenn selbst die Hitze zu heiss bekommt; wenn selbst die Hölle ihren Teufeln hitzefrei gibt; wenn selbst der Schweiss ins Schwitzen kommt...
.. dann ist die "Schmerzgrenze" für den Humor eben schneller erreicht 



Toxy schrieb:


> Und nein die Hitze ist mir noch nicht zu Kopf gestiegen und schwitzen im Allgemeinen ist gesund wenn man genug Mineralien zu sich nimmt und genug trinkt.


 
Richtig - und doch wieder nicht
Paracelsus hatte das mal so formuliert
"Nichts ist Gift und Alles ist Gift - es ist eine Frage der Dosierung"


----------



## The Ian (12. Juli 2010)

Toxy schrieb:


> Whuzza von Ironie hast du ncoh nichts gehört glaub ich. Der Post von mir war nicht wirklich ernst zu nehmen, aber manche checken das schn wieder nicht.
> 
> Und nein die Hitze ist mir noch nicht zu Kopf gestiegen und schwitzen im allgemeinen ist gesund wenn man genug Mineralien zu sich nimmt und genug trinkt.
> 
> Schade, dass man hier nicht mal nen Spaß machen kann ohne von irgendwem eine dumme Antwort zu bekommen.



doch von ironie hab ich schon gehört, und ich kenne sie sehr gut und wende sie selber gerne an, nur konnte ich in diesem post keine erkennen, tut mir leid...ironie scheint aber auch jeder etwas anders zu definieren und vorallem nicht so tief zu verstecken...ich werd demnächst einfach keinen deiner posts mehr ernst mehmen um so was vorzubeugen

desweiteren find ich es interessant, das du meinst immer alles besser zu wissen und von einem anderen (übrigens in diesem thema ausgebildeten) dir nichts sagen lässt, zb. dass schwitzen auf dauer ungesund ist, aber "bild dir deine meinung!"

ich hoffe dein smiley am ende des satzes lässt diesen post nicht wieder zur ironie verkommen, denn ich frag mich was meine antwort mit dumm zu tun hat? schade dass man hier nichts schreiben kann ohne nen (wirklich) dämlichen kommentar zurück zu bekommen, der mir mal wieder auf zeigt wie begrenzt dein horizont ist (gut, zu dieser einsicht bist du ja zuvor selber gekommen)

und ja ich weiß, dass das mal wieder ein post war, den man hätte lieber unterdrücken sollen, "aber manche leute checken das ja nicht", dass sie ev auch mal überlegen sollten WAS sie posten und WIE sie antworten

wünsch euch nen schönen start in die woche


----------



## nfsgame (12. Juli 2010)

@The Ian: Da hängt noch die 9800GT mit vMod im Kreislauf. 
BTW: 

@Bumblebee: Derselbe Radiator hängt bei mir auch drinn. Technik aus der Region halt  (Alphacool kommt aus Braunschweig).


----------



## The Ian (12. Juli 2010)

ach na dann erklärt das einiges


----------



## Henninges (12. Juli 2010)

ei ei ei,... 42°c wassertemp...ich denke ich hau noch einen dritten radiator ins gehäuse...die zwei momentan scheinen es nicht wirklich zu packen bei 34°c raumtemp...


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (12. Juli 2010)

Auch wenn nfsgame mich für diesen Post zerfleischen wird:
@Toxy: /sign


----------



## CheGuarana (12. Juli 2010)

The Ian schrieb:


> der mir mal wieder auf zeigt wie begrenzt dein horizont ist (gut, zu dieser einsicht bist du ja zuvor selber gekommen



Ehm ... ja  LOOOOL würd ich mal dazu sagen. Das mit der Ironie haste noch immer nicht ganz gecheckt.


----------



## The Ian (12. Juli 2010)

doch hab ich, aber du wohl nicht...wie das halt so ist mit der ironie, aber schluss jetzt damit und widmen wir uns mal wieder ernsteren themen


----------



## CheGuarana (12. Juli 2010)

GENAU!

Heute gabs bei mir zum Mittagessen 5-Minuten Terrine!


----------



## Julian Kruck (12. Juli 2010)

bei mir ne currywurst im freibad...für 4,70!!!! so ein mickriges teil hey  mach ich nemma...


----------



## Bumblebee (12. Juli 2010)

Leberkäse und Kartoffelsalat - was gut gewesen


----------



## The Ian (12. Juli 2010)

leute ihr macht mich fertig...wobei von bees mittag hätt ich auch gerne was gehabt...bei mir gabs nur nen apfel


----------



## mattinator (12. Juli 2010)

Ihr seid mir ja ein paar komische Falter. Zum Thema Essen (und Hitze): Mein Kollege hat heute erzählt, dass er Sonntag seine Frühstücksbrötchen *aus dem Tiefkühlfach* auf dem Fensterbrett in der Sonne knusprig aufgebacken hat.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (12. Juli 2010)

@The  Ian 
Besser als wenn es deine Frau macht 

So und jetzt mal dem einzigen ernsten Thema wieder zuwenden.
Sollte mein Zimmer morgen wieder 25°C kühl sein, starte ich FAH wieder.


lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (13. Juli 2010)

Ich habe gerade 30,4 °C, trotzdem falte ich.


----------



## CheGuarana (13. Juli 2010)

In der Nacht 30 Grad?! 0.o
Vielleicht solltest du mal Tür und Fenster aufmachen damit es ein bisschen durchzieht.


----------



## The Ian (13. Juli 2010)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> @The  Ian
> Besser als wenn es deine Frau macht



das problem ist, die macht mich auch fertig, nur auf ne andere art und weise...naja frauen ebend


----------



## nichtraucher91 (13. Juli 2010)

Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade 30,4 °C, trotzdem falte ich.



Musst du auch in dem Zimmer schlafen? 
Also ich muss es und da sind 30°C *SEHR* unangenehm. 
Falls du das Problemlos kannst, dann hast du echt glück!

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Empirelord (13. Juli 2010)

Grade wurde die 9800GTX abgeholt, und natürlich wollte ich sie gleich einbauen, Problem1: Ich habe nur 1nen Stromadapter, das Ding will aber 2*6Pin.
Problem2: Das Ding ist so lang, dass es nicht in mein Gehäuse passt. Locker 5cm mehr als die 4890.

Ich bin dann mal ne Runde heulen.


----------



## nfsgame (13. Juli 2010)

Ich hab hier noch Stromadapter. Wenn du brauchst melde dich per ICQ .


----------



## CheGuarana (13. Juli 2010)

Jo Stromadapter hab ich auch noch fall jemand haben will.

1x 2x6pin auf 8pin
und
2x Molexdingsda auf 6pin

Versand würde vermutlich 1,45€ oder 2,20 kosten. Da ich zeitnah umziehen will, muss das ganze Zeug raus hier. 

Und zum anderen Problem:
Wenn dir dein Case nicht zu schade ist, dann verbieg den Festplattenkäfig oder Flex ihn komplett raus. 
Die HDD(s) kannste dann mit entsprechendem Adapter in ein 5,25 Zoll Fach unterbringen. (entsprechenden Adapter hab ich auch noch da, findet sich in meinem Verkaufsthread)

vg


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (13. Juli 2010)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Musst du auch in dem Zimmer schlafen?


Ja, das geht aber gut. Nachts mache ich den PC aus, ich schlafe im Sommer immer mit offenem Fenster, dann wird es auch wieder kälter. Mücken sind für mich dank Insektenvernichter kein Problem.



> Also ich muss es und da sind 30°C *SEHR* unangenehm.
> Falls du das Problemlos kannst, dann hast du echt glück!


Ich kann bei 30°C schlafen. Tipp: Nimm (wenn überhaupt) nur den Bettdeckenbezug als Decke. Wenn die eigentliche Bettdecke drin wäre, könnte ich auch nicht schlafen.


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Juli 2010)

Empirelord schrieb:


> Grade wurde die 9800GTX abgeholt, und natürlich wollte ich sie gleich einbauen, Problem1: Ich habe nur 1nen Stromadapter, das Ding will aber 2*6Pin.
> Problem2: Das Ding ist so lang, dass es nicht in mein Gehäuse passt. Locker 5cm mehr als die 4890.
> 
> Ich bin dann mal ne Runde heulen.


 
Ja, dass ist ärgerlich - ich fühle mit dir (obwohl dir das wenig hilft)
Zum "Trost" mal mein 

Gestern Abend war - da wo mein Haus steht; *nicht* da wo ich unter der Woche bin - ein *MÄCHTIGES* Gewitter 
Dass es dadurch einen Stromausfall gab ist ja noch das eine
Dass aber fast alle Faltrechner da stehen ist dann schon wesentlich mehr 
Das Resultat davon seht ihr wenn ihr meine Falt-Stat's anschaut 

Bin heute mal schnell hingedüst (sind ja bloss 130km hin und zurück) und hab alles neu angeworfen 

Lieben Gruss an  - wenn ich dich zu fassen kriege dann ******


----------



## Empirelord (13. Juli 2010)

Danke, morgen wird der Festplattenkäfig weggesägt, dann bastele ich mir noch nen Stromadapter oder fahre bei nfs vorbei und hoffentlich läuft dann bis Freitag alles.

Mein volles Mitleid für dich Bumblebee.(Ernsthaft)
<nicht ernsthaft>
Tja, das passiert halt wenn man immer Ökostrom haben will, dann gibt es halt nur welchen, wenn die Sonne scheint.
</nicht ernstahft>


----------



## nfsgame (13. Juli 2010)

Autsch . Zum Glück haste nen schneller Auto, ne ?


----------



## The Master of MORARE (13. Juli 2010)

Toxy schrieb:


> In der Nacht 30 Grad?! 0.o
> Vielleicht solltest du mal Tür und Fenster aufmachen damit es ein bisschen durchzieht.



30°C (mindestens 28°C 24/7) in der Nacht sind hier bei mir im Zimmer völlig normal! Das Fenster liegt stets im Schatten und ist sperrangelweit geöffnet (24/7) . Davor steht ein schöner Baumarktventilator und pustet (24/7) die Luft aus dem Zimmer. Und wenn das nicht reicht und ich abends noch die 33°C habe, dann wird eine Platte vor das Fenster geklemmt in deren Mitte ein Loch für den 40cm-Quirl ist. !


----------



## CheGuarana (13. Juli 2010)

@Bumblebee: Cool, du hast extra Räumlichkeiten dafür? Ihr müsst in der Schweiz ja ne Menge Platz und Kohle haben...^^


----------



## Mettsemmel (13. Juli 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> 30°C (mindestens 28°C 24/7) in der Nacht sind hier bei mir im Zimmer völlig normal! Das Fenster liegt stets im Schatten und ist sperrangelweit geöffnet (24/7) . Davor steht ein schöner Baumarktventilator und pustet (24/7) die Luft aus dem Zimmer. Und wenn das nicht reicht und ich abends noch die 33°C habe, dann wird eine Platte vor das Fenster geklemmt in deren Mitte ein Loch für den 40cm-Quirl ist. !



Es wäre, glaub ich, sinnvoller, wenn der Ventilator nachts die kühle Luft *in* dein Zimmer *hinein* pustet, statt heraus.
Wenn die kühle Luft hineingeblasen wird, verdrängt sie die warme.
Wenn du die warme Luft hinausblasen willst, dann ziehts bloß die warme Luft aus den andren Räumen in dein Zimmer.
Am besten öffnest du noch ein Fenster auf genau der entgegengesetzten Seite des Hauses und machst die anderen Türen zu den Zimmern zu (vorausgesetzt Familie/Mitbewohner/whatever haben nichts dagegen^^).
In den meisten Fällen zieht so automatisch der Wind durch.


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Juli 2010)

Toxy schrieb:


> @Bumblebee: Cool, du hast extra Räumlichkeiten dafür? Ihr müsst in der Schweiz ja ne Menge Platz und Kohle haben...^^


 
Nun, einer steht in meinem Büro, einer im Gästezimmer, zwei im Wintergarten und der Rest (4 Stück) im Naturkeller

Wer nun meint, dass der Bumble ne Vollmeise hat.... - der hat Recht


----------



## The Ian (13. Juli 2010)

aber ne gesunde einstellung zur sache

btw: nachdem ich nun mein neues nt letzte woche donnerstag 12 uhr bestellt habe wurde es tatsächlich heute 13 uhr versand...man bin ich begeistert...vorallem die email "Wir habens geschafft. Ihre Bestellung wurde versand." ...soll ich da jetzt gratulieren?...naja ev ist man ja einfach zu verwöhnt von anderen versandhändlern


----------



## CheGuarana (13. Juli 2010)

@Bumblebee: Fäääte Sache. Musst du mal nach Streetviewprinzip deine Wohnung abfotografieren.  (Inklusive WLANs versteht sich  )


----------



## vodun (13. Juli 2010)

@Bumblebee Ich hab glaube ich auch ne grobe ahnung warum der Naturkeller da ist ( bekannte von mir meinte nämlich das ihr in der schweiz per Gesetz dazu verpflichtet seit einen Bunker zu besitzen oder ihr müsst ersatzhalber ne menge geld bezahlen )

Mal so nebenbei ich hätte jetzt auch gerne nen großen keller wo die Hardware hin verschwinden könnte ( ich aber inbegrieffen weil mir ist zu warm bei 34 C° raumtemp )


----------



## The Master of MORARE (13. Juli 2010)

Mettsemmel schrieb:


> Es wäre, glaub ich, sinnvoller, wenn der Ventilator nachts die kühle Luft *in* dein Zimmer *hinein* pustet, statt heraus.
> Wenn die kühle Luft hineingeblasen wird, verdrängt sie die warme.
> Wenn du die warme Luft hinausblasen willst, dann ziehts bloß die warme Luft aus den andren Räumen in dein Zimmer.
> Am besten öffnest du noch ein Fenster auf genau der entgegengesetzten Seite des Hauses und machst die anderen Türen zu den Zimmern zu (vorausgesetzt Familie/Mitbewohner/whatever haben nichts dagegen^^).
> In den meisten Fällen zieht so automatisch der Wind durch.



Du hast richtig gelesen: "Aus dem Zimmer heraus".
Erklären wir das ganze mal so:

Glaubst du nachts ist die Luft sonderlich kühler?... Wider erwarten ist es die Luft des Innenhofes hier nicht sonderlich. Weiterhin wohne ich unterm Dach, daher ist es eh heißer als sonst. Da das Haus schön alt ist - ich glaub zweimal wurde es aus Trümmern wieder zusammengeschustert - bleibt die Luft der unteren Stockwerke schön kühl, und das ist soviel Volumen, dass die unten von draußen nachströmende Luft merklich abkühlt und somit um einige Grad Celsius kälter hier oben ankommt. Der Pure Kamineffekt, zumal von der Wetterseite der Wind unten dazupustet.
Wo um Himmels willen sollte die heiße Luft unterm Dach denn hinziehen, wenn ich laue Luft nachziehe xD.

Aber woher solltest du auch wissen wie es um meine Konzepte steht .
Ich hoffe das war nicht zu sarkastisch, aber ich hab das alles durchdacht. Der Server muss ja weiterleben xD.

Wer Konzeptberaung braucht möge sich bei uns melden, wa Semmel !?


----------



## Mettsemmel (14. Juli 2010)

Jap^^
Man könnte ein Haus entwickeln, von der Konstruktion her einem Big Tower Case ähnlich...
...da hat man nen schönen Luftstrom ;D
Das ganze noch mit LEDs als Zimmerbeleuchtung und ein 10m hoher Ausgleichsbehälter im Garten...


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (14. Juli 2010)

Besser: Ein großes, einstöckiges Gebäude mit einem riesigen Heatspreader als Dach. Darauf ein LN2-Pot.


----------



## CheGuarana (14. Juli 2010)

@vodun:

Du/dein Bekannter habt ungefähr Recht.



> Auf jedenfall waren die Schweizer da immer in Alarmbereitschaft. So war es Pflicht zu jedem Haus auch einen Bunker , Schutzraum, zu bauen. Und dort Grundlebensmittel zu lagern.


Findet sich hier - Warum wurde die Schweiz im Zweiten Weltkrieg nicht von den Nazis besetzt? - Yahoo! Clever


----------



## ernei (14. Juli 2010)

Hi Leute,

ich hatte mein Penryn1600SLIX3 doch nicht in die Tonne geworfen, sondern einfach mal eingeschickt.
Und siehe da, sie haben mir ein Neues zugesand (komplett mit allen Extras).
Mein Falter läuft wieder, sollte also meine alte Faltleistung wieder erreichen.
Look at my Livestats


----------



## Henninges (14. Juli 2010)

grats @ ernei...machmal sind "die" besser als man glaubt...


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Juli 2010)

Nachdem hier seit *über 24 Stunden* Funkstille herrscht muss ich mal korrigierend eingreifen

Nun hat es auch in Stanford wohl wieder Probleme gegeben
Jedenfalls beträgt die Gutschrift für *ALLE* Null / Zero / Nada / Goarnix


----------



## mattinator (15. Juli 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Nun hat es auch in Stanford wohl wieder Probleme gegeben
> Jedenfalls beträgt die Gutschrift für *ALLE* Null / Zero / Nada / Goarnix



Nach meinen Stats bei EOC haben sie's aber schnell wieder hinbekommen: mattifolder - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats.


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Juli 2010)

Nicht nur nach deinen Stat's - matti


----------



## mattinator (16. Juli 2010)

Wat is denn dat nu schon wieder ? Projekt fertig und nix weiter passiert (Inet get):


> [22:17:21] - Ask before connecting: No
> [22:17:21] - User name: mattifolder (Team 70335)
> [22:17:21] - User ID: 44BAA3F04C68CBDE
> [22:17:21] - Machine ID: 4
> ...


Client ist schon neu gestartet.

EDIT2: Aha, sie haben's gemerkt: Folding Forum • View topic - Updates thread.


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Juli 2010)

Nur mal noch so...

Es gibt News betreffend GPU3 - guckst du hier Folding@home: GPU3 open beta test continuing well

Kurze (sinngemässe) Übersetzung:
Der GPU3-Client macht (so) gute Fortschritte, dass er nun offiziell auf der "high performance client download" - Seite steht.
Wie zuvor; alle *FERMI*-Hardware braucht *zwingend* diesen Clienten - aber die vorherigen Generationen sind ebenfalls damit lauffähig.
Zum bereits bekannten *core15 * wird im Laufe der kommenden Wochen *neu* noch der *core16* dazukommen. 

OpenCL für ATI GPUs (und somit GPU3 auf der ATI) macht immer noch Performanceprobleme (welche allerdings auch die N_VIDIA's betreffen) und somit ist der baldige Release immer noch unsicher.


----------



## Empirelord (16. Juli 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> OpenCL für ATI GPUs (und somit GPU3 auf der ATI) macht immer noch Performanceprobleme (welche allerdings auch die N_VIDIA's betreffen) und somit ist der baldige Release immer noch unsicher.



Yeah, schade nur, dass ich kein Open Cl kann, naja man muss ja lernfähig bleiben.


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Juli 2010)

... und eine weitere BIG-WU hat sich verabschiedet - bzw. der Rechner


----------



## nfsgame (16. Juli 2010)

Zu warm das Teil?


Achso: Ich habe gerade erfahren, dass ich auch die zweite Englischzusatzprüfung mit Auszeichnung bestanden habe  .


----------



## CheGuarana (16. Juli 2010)

@Empirelord: Du kannst kein OpenCL? Lass mal, ich kann das auch nicht.


----------



## Empirelord (16. Juli 2010)

Ist es nicht der Sinn des menschlichen Lebens danach zu streben zu verstehen und zu lernen, machen wir deshalb nicht folding@home?


----------



## mattinator (16. Juli 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Achso: Ich habe gerade erfahren, dass ich auch die zweite Englischzusatzprüfung mit Auszeichnung bestanden habe  .



Cool, then we know now who professionally translates the articles from sites like this: Folding@home: GPU3 open beta test continuing well .

EDIT:


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Juli 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Zu warm das Teil?


 
and



nfsgame schrieb:


> Achso: Ich habe gerade erfahren, dass ich auch die zweite Englischzusatzprüfung mit Auszeichnung bestanden habe  .


 
First of all - i don't know - perhaps it's a temp-problem - we will see
And second, big *GRATS* to you


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (16. Juli 2010)

Dazu sage ich nur:


			
				Forenregeln schrieb:
			
		

> Grundsätzlich gilt: Forensprache ist Deutsch


----------



## mattinator (16. Juli 2010)

Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Dazu sage ich nur:
> Zitat von *Forenregeln*
> _Grundsätzlich gilt: Forensprache ist Deutsch_



Die Moderatoren (und Redakteure, falls sie sich mal hierher "verirren") können wohl kein Englisch ?

Mal wieder zum Thema Folding: die Stats-Server sind wieder "besoffen". Mein Rechner faltet heute schon den ganzen Tag gleichmäßig durch und dann dass wieder auf EOC (mattifolder - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking  Folding @ Home Stats):

Hourly Production


Time|Points|WUs
07.16, 3pm|1,487|3
07.16, 12pm|5,518|10
07.16, 9am|0|0
07.16, 6am|2,936|4
07.16, 3am|1,370|2
07.16, 12am|0|0
07.15, 9pm|4,494|4
07.15, 6pm|2,740|4
07.15, 3pm|1,723|3
07.15, 12pm|2,471|7
07.15, 9am|4,461|8
07.15, 6am|4,589|13
07.15, 3am|0|0Die *Hourly*-Grafik sieht noch besser aus.


----------



## Mettsemmel (17. Juli 2010)

congratulations nfs 

btw: my cpu-cooling is totally struggling with the heat in this room. maybe i should vacuum-clean my fans^^


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Juli 2010)

> _Grundsätzlich gilt: Forensprache ist Deutsch_


 
... Oder "deutschoide Unterarten" davon 

Nee, hast schon recht - so isses; so soll es bleiben


----------



## nfsgame (17. Juli 2010)

Thank you guys .

Lets go back to the German language .


----------



## Empirelord (17. Juli 2010)

No, lets use navi, even if probably no one but me is able to speak this.
So, lets come back to the important things, first, after bringing my pc back in his case I nearly forgot to turn folding on. I was rememberd to do so by an mail, which leaded me to this new entries in the forum.
Now I'm hoping to get the deadline of my 6023.
At least English is cool.(Even if mine may be worse)


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (17. Juli 2010)

Empirelord schrieb:


> No, *let's* use navi, even if probably no one *but* *else* me is able to speak this.
> So, lets come back to the important things, first, after bringing my pc back in *his** its* case I nearly forgot to turn folding on. I was rememberd to do so by an mail, which leaded me to this new entries in the forum.
> Now I'm hoping to get the deadline of my 6023.
> At least English is cool.(Even if mine may be worse)


Setzen, 6. Ich hab kb, den Rest auch zu korrigieren.
Wenigstens weiß ich jetzt, wie Englisch-Lehrer sich fühlen, wenn sie Arbeiten korrigieren müssen.


----------



## Empirelord (17. Juli 2010)

Gut, dass das hier die ruka ist, da kann man ja mal über sowas reden, auch wenn ich das but wohl gelassen hätte und eher no one durch nobody ersetzt.
(auch wenn das nen schwacher Beweis ist, aber googel würde auch nobody but me nehmen.)


----------



## CheGuarana (17. Juli 2010)

@Jever: Jetz tist mir auch klar warum meine Englischlehrerin in der 7. Klasse schon aufgegeben hat.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (17. Juli 2010)

Gehst du auf die Hauptschule?


----------



## Empirelord (17. Juli 2010)

Ich oder Toxy?

if ich bin gemeint,
answer = "ich rate dir dringend an, mal zu überlegen, was genau was ausdrückt. Außerdem ist die Hauptschule nicht mit einer bestimmten Englischkenntnis gekoppelt."
else
answer = "nutz doch bitte das @ zeichen, dann weiß man, wer beleidigt wird."


----------



## nfsgame (17. Juli 2010)

Jetzt ist aber mal Ruhe im Karton! Ist doch schnurzenpiepscheißegal wer auf was für eine Schule geht. Und wenn es die Baumschule oder das Brettergymnasium ist !

@Jever: Du und Empirelord besucht übrigens die selbe Schulform...


Edit: Man kann übrigens beides schrieben, wobei ich "but" bevorzugen würde.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (17. Juli 2010)

Empirelord schrieb:


> Ich oder Toxy?


Toxy, weil seine Englischlehrerin aufgegeben hat und weil man schlechte Leistungen besonders oft auf der HS antrifft.


----------



## CheGuarana (18. Juli 2010)

Nein ich besuche nicht die Hauptschule.
Und ich gebe Empirelord vollkommen Recht, der Wissensstand einer Person ist nicht zwangsläufig an den Schulzweig geknüpft.
Sicherlich gibt es auch an Hauptschulen Genies, die einen hohen IQ haben, aber ihre Fähigkeiten aus diversen (evtl. auch ausserschulischen) Gründen nicht nutzen können bzw. wollen.

Mit der Englischlehrerin und dem aufgeben das war -SPAß- und nicht wirklich ernst zu nehmen. Anscheinend darf man hier wirklich keine spaßigen Aussagen mehr machen ohne dumme Fragen an den Kopf geworfen zu bekommen. >_>

Und nun beachtet bitte nfs´s Machtwort. Der Führer hat gesprochen.


----------



## The Ian (18. Juli 2010)

und ich dachte schon meine sachen waren schlimm...nej nej nej was ist hier nur aus der ruka geworden

@all: wer hier welche schule besucht (hat) ist doch vollkommen irrelevant für dieses thema hier

@toxy: du armer scheinbar versteht keiner deine witze; und...sicherlich gibt es auch an der hs genies, die weswegen auch immer nicht gefördert werden können/wollen/whatever, allerdings ist der wissenstand des überwiegenden teils mit der schulbildung/schulabschlus verknüpft, was ja auch logisch ist, was aber nicht bedeutet, dass die es dann zu nichts bringen können (einer meiner freunde ist vom gym abgegangeb hat dann seinen 10. klasse abschluss gemacht und ist jetzt softwareprogramierer bei bmw...)

@englisch: wann man wo was schreibt hängt übrigens von verschiednen faktoren ab 1)der eng-lehrerin 2)der auflage des dudens 3)googel kann man echt vergessen 4)spricht eh keine sau unser, an der schule gelerntes lupenreines oxfordenglisch...noch nicht mal die in oxford^^


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Juli 2010)

... Könnten wir uns nun möglicherweise wieder etwas mehr dem Thema "Falten" nähern??

Ich weiss; RuKa darf da etwas "freier" sein aber (möglicherweise wärmebedingt) hier liegen die Nerven in letzter Zeit etwas gar blank

Ich bitte um eine ordentliche Portion Respekt und Akzeptanz

Danke schön

Btw. habe eben meine 2. GTX465 auf GTX470 geflasht
Nun müssen nur noch die WaKü's eintrudeln ....


----------



## Empirelord (18. Juli 2010)

Auch wenn das Thema eigentlich schon durch ist, aber ich habe im Urlaub jemanden getroffen, der hatte mal so einen richtigen IQ Test gemacht und einen IQ von 160 bestätigt bekommen, der ging auf die Hauptschule, weil er einfach keine Lust auf Schule hatte.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (18. Juli 2010)

Toxy schrieb:


> Mit der Englischlehrerin und dem aufgeben das war -SPAß- und nicht wirklich ernst zu nehmen.


Schon klar. Glaubst du, das mit der Hauptschule war ernst gemeint?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/OaWoWf_dXT0&hl=de_DE&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/OaWoWf_dXT0&hl=de_DE&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Mettsemmel (19. Juli 2010)

Empirelord schrieb:


> Auch wenn das Thema eigentlich schon durch ist, aber ich habe im Urlaub jemanden getroffen, der hatte mal so einen richtigen IQ Test gemacht und einen IQ von 160 bestätigt bekommen, der ging auf die Hauptschule, weil er einfach keine Lust auf Schule hatte.



Solche Leute gehören echt geschlagen^^
Wenn einer sich anstrengt und es nicht besser hinkriegt - okay er hats versucht.

Aber wenn einer das "Talent" hätte und nutzt es nich, dann ist das IMO ein Schlag ins Gesicht für alle anderen. Das ist der denen schuldig, die alles dafür tun würden die Möglichkeit zu haben.

btw: Ich befinde mich auf der Zielgeraden Richtung Top100


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (19. Juli 2010)

Ich bin gerade bei meinen Großeltern und kann nicht falten. Der PC zuhause muss aus bleiben und hier habe ich nur ein uraltes Notebook mit AMD Duron 1.2 GHz.


----------



## The Ian (19. Juli 2010)

na wenn das die größten sorgen sind, dann ist doch alles in ordnung^^


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (20. Juli 2010)

Es ist nicht alles in Ordung. Dem PCGH-Team gehen Punkte verloren und die medizinische Forschung wird gebremst.


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Juli 2010)

Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Es ist nicht alles in Ordung. Dem PCGH-Team gehen Punkte verloren und die medizinische Forschung wird gebremst.


 
Doch, doch, ist trotzdem in Ordnung

Viel geht der Forschung nicht verloren - nur der Bruchteil eines Bruchteils

Und uns - nun, nach 4 Tagen des "Aufstiegs" (15.7. bis 18.7.) kam dann wieder Absturz - ich hatte mich zu früh gefreut
Da mag ein wenig davon deine "Schuld" sein; das grundsätzliche Problem liegt aber woanders

Sei du bei deinen Grosseltern, geniesse es und lass das Falten solange Falten sein


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Juli 2010)

*Der Nvidia Geforce Driver 258.96 WHQL ...*

... führt bei meinem Testsystem (das in der Sig.) zu keiner Verbesserung der Faltleistung (allerdings auch zu keiner Verschlechterung)

Bei dieser "alten" Generation ist wohl schon alles optimiert was treiberseitig geht
Die Auswirkungen auf die Generation GTX4xx kann ich erst am Wochenende testen

Allenfalls kann ja auch ein anderer User mal seine Erfahrungen dazu posten


----------



## The Ian (20. Juli 2010)

ach die medizinische forschung wird durch die bioinformatischen grenzen, die momentan existiern, schon genug ausgebremst, da tragen einzelne leute nicht viel dazu bei, aber du hast recht jeder einzelne hilft, auch wenn unsere einstellung teilweise übertrieben ist^^


----------



## mattinator (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der Nvidia Geforce Driver 258.96 WHQL ...*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> ... führt bei meinem Testsystem (das in der Sig.) zu keiner Verbesserung der Faltleistung (allerdings auch zu keiner Verschlechterung)



Danke für die Info. Habe leider schon wieder einige schlechte Erfahrungen gelesen. Werde mal ein paar Meinungen aus dem Folding-Forum abwarten. Hattest Du gleichzeitig GPU- und CPU-SMP-Client laufen ?


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der Nvidia Geforce Driver 258.96 WHQL ...*



mattinator schrieb:


> Hattest Du gleichzeitig GPU- und CPU-SMP-Client laufen ?


 
Ja, lief beides "volle Kanne"


----------



## nichtraucher91 (21. Juli 2010)

Nabend liebe Mitfalter und Mitfalterinnen, 

ich hab jetzt einen Core i3-350M im Hause stehen Genauer gesagt ein Akoya E7214. Leider Gottes nicht meiner, sondern der meiner Ma. Meine Frage ist, ob ich den Falten lassen sollte. Single Core Klient ist nicht als so effizient und SMP wird wohl jede Deadline auslachen, weil sie weit weit weg liegt. Im Schnitt ist das Gerät ~3-5h am Tag eingeschaltet und die stärkste Auslastung ist wohl das Starten selbst.

Was meint ihr? einfach mal den Single Klient laufen lassen?
oder könnte man vllt doch die Deadlines vom SMP schaffen?

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Juli 2010)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> ich hab jetzt einen Core i3-350M im Hause stehen Genauer gesagt ein Akoya E7214. Meine Frage ist, ob ich den Falten lassen sollte. Single Core Klient ist nicht als so effizient und SMP wird wohl jede Deadline auslachen, weil sie weit weit weg liegt. Im Schnitt ist das Gerät ~3-5h am Tag eingeschaltet und die stärkste Auslastung ist wohl das Starten selbst.
> 
> Was meint ihr? einfach mal den Single Klient laufen lassen?
> oder könnte man vllt doch die Deadlines vom SMP schaffen?
> ...


 
Also ich neige nicht zu Schwarzmalerei aber bei den Eckdaten käme höchstens der SINGLE-CPU-Client in Frage
Der reisst nun leider echt nicht viel - da hast du absolut recht
Ob sich der Stromverbrauch "für die paar Punkte" lohnt musst du selber entscheiden
Ich würde ihn wahrscheinlich aus lassen - aber ich bin natürlich auch verwöhnt


----------



## Mettsemmel (21. Juli 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> [...]aber ich bin natürlich auch verwöhnt


In der Tat^^
Du machst am Tag soviel wie ich im Monat.
Denkst du dir da manchmal nicht, dass das total lächerlich ist, wenn wir drüber diskutiern wie man noch 2k PPD mehr rausholen kann?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (21. Juli 2010)

Mettsemmel schrieb:


> In der Tat^^
> Du machst am Tag soviel wie ich im Monat.
> Denkst du dir da manchmal nicht, dass das total lächerlich ist, wenn wir drüber diskutiern wie man noch 2k PPD mehr rausholen kann?



öhhm nö 
ich sag nur 24ppd 




Bumblebee schrieb:


> Also ich neige nicht zu Schwarzmalerei aber bei  den Eckdaten käme höchstens der SINGLE-CPU-Client in Frage
> Der reisst nun leider echt nicht viel - da hast du absolut recht
> Ob sich der Stromverbrauch "für die paar Punkte" lohnt musst du selber entscheiden
> Ich würde ihn wahrscheinlich aus lassen - aber ich bin natürlich auch verwöhnt




Ich werde gleich mal einen idle-Stromaufnahme-Test machen


lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Juli 2010)

Mettsemmel schrieb:


> Denkst du dir da manchmal nicht, dass das total lächerlich ist, wenn wir drüber diskutieren wie man noch 2k PPD mehr rausholen kann?


 
Absolut nein
Bloss weil ich mehr als andere "in den Topf schmeisse" heisst das nicht, dass nicht trotzdem jede Spende willkommen ist
Holt nun jemand mehr heraus - und wenn es "nur" 500 PPD sind - so dient es der Sache und ich freue mich darüber


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (21. Juli 2010)

thysol programmiert leidenschaftlich OpenCL und kann das wohl sehr gut. Siehe Laber-Thread. Der sollte sich bei Stanford bewerben und dafür sorgen, dass sich endlich was tut. 

Wie war das nochmal mit "Early 2010"?


----------



## nfsgame (22. Juli 2010)

Trotz das gestern ein P6701 nicht gezählt wurde bin ich in dei Top30 eingezogen .


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Juli 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Trotzdem gestern eine P6701 nicht gezählt wurde bin ich in die Top30 eingezogen .


 
Na dann mal *G.R.A.T.S* - also
*G*rossartiges, *R*ückhaltlos *A*nhaltendes und *T*otales *S*alutieren vor deiner Leistung 

Meine rauscht gerade (aus unbekannten Gründen) in den Keller - muss wohl im "Folderschloss" wieder was passiert sein 
Stromausfall o. Ä.


----------



## nfsgame (22. Juli 2010)

Danke .
Dann mal rein in Alfa und lass die Zugbrücke vorher runter .


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Juli 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Dann mal rein in Alfa und lass die Zugbrücke vorher runter .


 
Nope - leider nicht
Ich bin hier zu sehr angebunden und komme nicht weg
Ich werde also erst morgen abend wieder "über die Zugbrücke reiten"
btw. die 9am-Punkte sind wieder eher im Normalbereich


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (22. Juli 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Trotz das gestern ein P6701 nicht gezählt wurde bin ich in dei Top30 eingezogen .


Glückwunsch!
Wenn Stanford sein "Early 2010"-Versprechen eingehalten hätte, hätte ich aber mehr Punkte als du.


----------



## CheGuarana (22. Juli 2010)

Mensch Jever, wir haben doch kapiert, dass die ATIs mehr Flops haben.^^


----------



## nfsgame (22. Juli 2010)

Ich glaub das P6701 wurde eben gerade "nachgereicht" : nfsgame - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats




Edit: Dem ganzen Team wurde beim letzten Update über 300.000 gutgeschrieben.


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Juli 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Edit: Dem ganzen Team wurde beim letzten Update über 300.000 gutgeschrieben.


 
Ja, schön 
Da war wohl einiges ausstehend

Also wohl doch kein Problem in der Bumble-Burg 
Ich bin wieder (mehr als) auf Kurs


----------



## nichtraucher91 (22. Juli 2010)

So morgen ist es soweit. Der Core i3-350M darf zeigen was er in 24/7 mit dem SMP macht  
bis Montag darf er arbeiten, dann kommt Ma ausm Kurzurlaub zurück  

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (22. Juli 2010)

Morgen fahre ich wieder nach Hause, dann kann ich mindestens eine WU falten. Von Sonntag bis bis Donnerstag wird es mit Falten schwer, weil ich da wieder weg bin. Ab Donnerstag bin ich bei mixxed_up, wo ich ganz normal falten kann.


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Juli 2010)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> So morgen ist es soweit. Der Core i3-350M darf zeigen was er in 24/7 mit dem SMP macht
> bis Montag darf er arbeiten, dann kommt Ma ausm Kurzurlaub zurück
> 
> lg
> Nichtraucher91


 
Na dann mal *GO* *GO* *GO *


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (22. Juli 2010)

Wenn ich Glück habe, kann ich meinen PC von Sonntag Abend bis Donnerstag Morgen 24/7 laufen lassen. Wenn ich Pech habe, verbieten meine Großeltern (die anderen Großeltern) es und der PC muss praktisch immer aus bleiben.


----------



## Mettsemmel (22. Juli 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Trotz das gestern ein P6701 nicht gezählt wurde bin ich in dei Top30 eingezogen .


Herzlichen glühstrumpf 

Mein alter Herr war beim Einkauf neuer Server für Siemens beteiligt worauf ich ihn natürlich interessiert fragte, was sie denn nun mit den alten Servern machen^^

Blöderweise wandern die in ne "Abstellkammer"/Müll/Whatever und dürfen (auch nicht gegen kleines Geld) an die Mitarbeiter wandern.
Da gabs anscheinend mal großes rechtliches Trara und seitdem machen die da keine Ausnahme mehr.
Völlige Verschwendung wenn ihr mich fragt... Aber Siemens fällt sowieso immer mehr Fehlentscheidungen.


----------



## nfsgame (23. Juli 2010)

Ich kenne das so das nur die HDDs vernichtet werden und die HW an sich weiterverwendet werden darf .


----------



## Schmicki (23. Juli 2010)

Juchu! Meilenstein geschafft! 

Gestern habe ich die *1*10^6* Punktemarke durchbrochen und mich gleichzeitig in die *TOP100* im Team gefaltet.

Glückwünsche und (Geld-) Geschenke werden ab sofort entgegengenommen. 


Danksagung:


Spoiler



Ich bedanke mich bei...

...meiner Mutter, die mein Leben erst möglich gemacht hat.
...meinem Vater, der bei meiner Entstehung auch kurz beteildigt war.
...meinem Bruder und meinem besten Kumpel, die mich falttechnisch unterstützen.
...der ganzen Folding@Home (PCGH-Team #70335) Comunity
...besonders bei den Erstellern der Falt-HowTos, ohne die würde ich wahrscheinlich jetzt noch immer mit dem Single-Core-Client falten.
...bei unserem Chef-Falter Bumblebee, der mich mit seiner Hingabe und Leidenschaft zu F@H immer wieder motiviert, den Falter anzuschmeißen.


----------



## Mettsemmel (23. Juli 2010)

Schmicki schrieb:


> Juchu! Meilenstein geschafft!
> 
> Gestern habe ich die *1*10^6* Punktemarke durchbrochen und mich gleichzeitig in die *TOP100* im Team gefaltet.
> 
> ...




*ganz doll die Hand schüttel* Glückwunsch^^

Bei mir ist es jetzt übrigens genau das gleiche )
den 1mio Meilenstein sieht man schon in der Statistik, die Top100 sieht man beim nächsten Update in 2,5 h


----------



## nichtraucher91 (23. Juli 2010)

UHHHH!!! ich glaube ich besorg mir auch bald ein Lappy mit einem Prozessor aus der aktuellen Generation. Der i3 geht richtig ab. hab nicht schlecht geschaut, als ich eben wieder nach Hause kam und schaute wie weit er denn schon ist. dachte mir, dass er nach 2,5h bestimmt erst 3-4% hat wie der T2300 früher aber ne das sind schon 13%! Das er gibt 653 ppd und dass bei nur 45W. Begeistert!

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Scheolin (23. Juli 2010)

Mein I7 920 faltet jetzt auch seit 12:15:54

5% hat er schon


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Juli 2010)

Schmicki schrieb:


> Juchu! Meilenstein geschafft!
> Gestern habe ich die *1*10^6* Punktemarke durchbrochen und mich gleichzeitig in die *TOP100* im Team gefaltet.
> 
> Glückwünsche und (Geld-) Geschenke werden ab sofort entgegengenommen.


 
Spitzenmässig - grosses  auch von mir



Mettsemmel schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es jetzt übrigens genau das gleiche )
> den 1mio Meilenstein sieht man schon in der Statistik, die Top100 sieht man beim nächsten Update in 2,5 h


 
Und noch ein Kandidat für ein 

Ihr seid echte Faltkumpels - weiter so



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Der i3 geht richtig ab. hab nicht schlecht geschaut, als ich eben wieder nach Hause kam und schaute wie weit er denn schon ist. dachte mir, dass er nach 2,5h bestimmt erst 3-4% hat wie der T2300 früher aber ne das sind schon 13%! Das ergibt 653 ppd und dass bei nur 45W. Begeistert!


 
Na dann lohnt es sich ja  - hoffentlich bleibt es so



Scheolin schrieb:


> Mein I7 920 faltet jetzt auch seit 12:15:54
> 5% hat er schon


 
Das fühlt sich stark nach BIG-WU an


----------



## Henninges (23. Juli 2010)

zwei neue millionäre im "club"...GRATS!


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (23. Juli 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ich kenne das so das nur die HDDs vernichtet werden und die HW an sich weiterverwendet werden darf .


Ja. HDDs sind eine veraltete Technik und müssen vernichtet werden.


----------



## nfsgame (23. Juli 2010)

Ja, da freut sich der Postcounter... .

Glückwunsch an die beiden Neumillionäre !


@Bumblebee: Was issn bei dir inner Schweiz los? Jetzt verunglücken bei euch die Züge...


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Juli 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> @Bumblebee: Was issn bei dir inner Schweiz los? Jetzt verunglücken bei euch die Züge...


 
Nun, hier ging wettermässig *gewaltig* die Post ab - ich vermute das war der Grund; etwas Genaues weiss ich aber noch nicht

btw. Zugbrücke heruntergelassen und gestaunt
Heute um 14:00 war Stromausfall - alle Rechner im Tiefschlaf


----------



## T0M@0 (23. Juli 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Nun, hier ging wettermässig *gewaltig* die Post ab - ich vermute das war der Grund; etwas Genaues weiss ich aber noch nicht
> 
> btw. Zugbrücke heruntergelassen und gestaunt
> Heute um 14:00 war Stromausfall - alle Rechner im Tiefschlaf



Wie, keine USV am start???


----------



## mattinator (23. Juli 2010)

Schmicki schrieb:


> Juchu! Meilenstein geschafft!
> 
> Gestern habe ich die *1*10^6* Punktemarke durchbrochen und mich gleichzeitig in die *TOP100* im Team gefaltet.
> 
> Glückwünsche und (Geld-) Geschenke werden ab sofort entgegengenommen.



Glückwunsch auch von mir. Kannst Du eine 5€-Gutschein bei comupteruniverse.net gebrauchen (bis 13.08., Mindestwarenwert 50€) ? Würde ich verschenken.



Mettsemmel schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es jetzt übrigens genau das gleiche )
> den 1mio Meilenstein sieht man schon in der Statistik, die Top100 sieht man beim nächsten Update in 2,5 h



Natürlich auch Glückwunsch.Du hattest zwar nicht nach Geschenken gefragt, ein 3€-Gutschein bei http://www.xmediatrade.com ist auch noch zu verschenken. Brauche gerade nichts von denen.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (24. Juli 2010)

Meine F@H-Stats sind aus der Signatur verschwunden, sieht nach Manipulation durch einen Mod aus. Dabei hatte ich außer dem Bild nur 2 Textzeilen, eine davon ein Zitat. Was kann ich dafür, dass vB die Quotes so groß macht?
Edit: Wieder da. Firefox hat das Bild offensichtlich gerade nicht geladen. F*** Bugs.


----------



## Perseus88 (24. Juli 2010)

Moin liebe Falter.
Mal ne frage wie viel PPD  macht die GTX470 und die GTX460.


----------



## CheGuarana (24. Juli 2010)

Also die GTX470 soll zwischen 14 und 15000 liegen.


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Juli 2010)

GTX470 - alles @default - so um die 12 KPPD (mit GPU3)
Meine beiden werden heute/morgen unter Wasser gesetzt und etwas "beschleunigt"
Neue Zahlen folgen dann

Die GTX460 dürfte sich in ähnlichen Regionen befinden - schaun mer mal


----------



## Perseus88 (24. Juli 2010)

Kann mich nicht entscheiden welche. 460, 465 oder 470.
Wird wohl die 460 werden.
Danke erstmal.


----------



## nfsgame (24. Juli 2010)

Willst du malwieder aufrüsten ? Naja, eine G100er pro Region muss es geben .


----------



## mattinator (24. Juli 2010)

Oooch nööö, schon das dritte 670x nacheinander  Sonst hatte ich immer im Wechsel mal 'nen 601x-er oder 602x-er Projekt dazwischen.


----------



## Perseus88 (24. Juli 2010)

So,ist die GTX465 von Gainward geworden.
HFM sacht 11731ppd bei projekt 10632. mit leichtem oc.
Und sie ist fast nicht zu hören.


@stock sind es 10550 ,mal nen Anhang zur Leistung ,max noch nicht ausprobiert


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Juli 2010)

Perseus88 schrieb:


> So,ist die GTX465 von Gainward geworden.


Sicher keine schlechte Karte - ich mag Gainward ohnehin 
Ich hätte mich allerdings wohl eher für die GAINWARD GeForce GTX 460 GS-GLH entschieden



Perseus88 schrieb:


> HFM sacht 11731ppd bei projekt 10632. mit leichtem oc.


 
... was erstaunlich viel ist - kaum weniger als eine GTX470 ohne OC



Perseus88 schrieb:


> Und sie ist fast nicht zu hören.


 
... was einer der Gründe ist warum ich die GAINWARD's so mag


----------



## Henninges (24. Juli 2010)

bestätige : gtx470 @ stock ~ 12k / oc'ed ~ 14k


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Juli 2010)

Henninges schrieb:


> bestätige : gtx470 @ stock ~ 12k / oc'ed ~ 14k


 
Ich hoffe sehr, dass ich das bald auch bestätigen kann


----------



## Gast20141127 (25. Juli 2010)

Wo kann ich denn bei der PS3 einstellen wenn ich dem Team beitreten will?
Gibts da auch noch eine Option das auch gefaltet wird wenn ich nicht im Network angemeldet bin,
da wir 2 Benutzer auf der Konsole haben.
Muss die Konsole auch dauernd online sein?

Sorry für die vielen Fragen, aber bei F@H bin ich ein n00b.
Hab blos früher mal Seti@Home gemacht am PC.
Danke.


----------



## Mettsemmel (25. Juli 2010)

Team beitreten: Soweit ich mich erinnere gibts da eine Option namens "Identifikation" oder so ähnlich, da musst du dann die gewünschte Teamnummer eingeben. Morgen schau ich mal nach, ob ichs richtig in Erinnerung hatte 
Und ich hab keine Option gefunden, mit der man das f@h im Hintergrund o.ä. laufen lassen könnte.
Also ja, du müsstest im network angemeldet sein (wenn du ne Möglichkeit findest, wär ich happy .
Online sein muss sie (theoretisch) nur, bei der Übertragung der WU-Daten, d.h. ~alle 6h für einen Moment. Allerdings könnte es auch sein, dass der Client die Verbindung ständig überprüft, halte ich aber für unwahrscheinlich und kann ich auch schelcht testen, da unsere PS3 über w-LAN am Netz hängt und da kann man schelcht testweise mal den Stecker ziehn ;D


----------



## Gast20141127 (25. Juli 2010)

Mettsemmel schrieb:


> ....und da kann man schelcht testweise mal den Stecker ziehn ;D


Doch, den vom Router 
Dann schau ich nach der Formel1 heute nochmal rein.

Gibts hier ein Seti@Home Team auch?
Ich hab mir ja abgewöhnt meinen PC 24/7 nach Alien suchen zu lassen,
nachden ich gelesen hab, das unsere stärksten Funksignale nach 5 Lichtjahren im galaktischen Hintergrundrauschen untergehen.
Dabei war ich von Begin an dabei, und das 7Jahre...der selige Carl Sagan möge mir vergeben.
Und Boinc hat ja sonst auch noch mehr zur Auswahl.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (25. Juli 2010)

gustlegga schrieb:


> Gibts hier ein Seti@Home Team auch?


Nein, nur Folding. 
Ist auch sinnvoller. Wir haben nichts davon, wenn wir wissen, dass 1000 Lichtjahre von uns entfernt kleine grüne Männchen leben. Aber wir haben sehr wohl etwas vom medizinischen Fortschritt.
Mein Opa hat Parkinson und leidet sehr darunter. Sag dem mal, dass die kleinen grünen Männchen wichtiger sind als seine Gesundheit.


----------



## Henninges (25. Juli 2010)

gustlegga schrieb:


> nachden ich gelesen hab, das unsere stärksten Funksignale nach 5 Lichtjahren im galaktischen Hintergrundrauschen untergehen...


 
ach,...

mal was anderes an alle zukünftigen gtx470 oc "fans"...gestern hatte ich urplötzlich mit 5 eue's zu tun...entweder muss ich meiner karte mehr "saft" spendieren oder die karte hatte gestern nur einen schlechten tag...

edit : sehe gerade im hfm das meine karte "den turbo" eingelegt hat und satte 15226ppd produziert...seltsam...projekt : 10633, tpf : 34sek...


----------



## Gast20141127 (25. Juli 2010)

So, ich falte jetzt auch mit.
Hatte leider meine erste WU schon fertig bevor ich die 70335 eingegeben hatte in der PS3, hoffe mal die wird noch übertragen.
Werd mir dann auch den Windoof-Client holen wenn das neue Netzteil da ist und die Kiste wieder läuft.

Sind knapp 6h ok für ne alte 60GB PS3, und was kann ich vom PC erwarten?
AM3 890GX Chipsatz , AthlonII-X4-630@3,2GHz, ATI HD3850(wird aber demnächst gegen GF460-1GB oder HD5850 getauscht) 4GB-DDR3-1333

Und schickt mir doch jemand den Link zu der Team Homepage/Statistik.
Surfen ist so stressig  nur mit nem Konsolencontroler....


----------



## Fate T.H (25. Juli 2010)

gustlegga schrieb:


> Sind knapp 6h ok für ne alte 60GB PS3,....



6h sind normal für die PS3 egal welche Version man davon hat aber ehrlich gesagt
wirste damit garnix reissen da die PPD zwischen 1000-2200 liegen je nach WU´s.
Bei dem Verbrauch der Fat Lady ist das ne schlechte konstellation.


----------



## Gast20141127 (25. Juli 2010)

und dabei hies es doch mal der Cell-Chip wär bei sowas dem PC überlegen ...


----------



## CheGuarana (25. Juli 2010)

Dies kommt immer auf das Einsatzgebiet an.


----------



## Gast20141127 (25. Juli 2010)

ich versteh nicht warum auf der F@H Webseite bei mir unter TEAM: default (0) steht und im PS3-Client 70335 .
Mal schaun was passiert wenn die nächste WU fertig ist.


----------



## nfsgame (25. Juli 2010)

Updates werden erst übernommen wenn auch ein Datenbankupdate gemacht wurde, was zwischen drei und sechs Studnen dauern kann .


----------



## Gast20141127 (26. Juli 2010)

nachdem die 2. WU fertig ist passt das jetzt auch.
Die 251Credits für die 1. blieben leider trotzdem bei Team "default (0)"

Ab jetzt also auch offiziell ein F@H Team Member !


----------



## mattinator (26. Juli 2010)

gustlegga schrieb:


> Ab jetzt also auch offiziell ein F@H Team Member !



Na dann "nice folding".


----------



## Bumblebee (26. Juli 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Na dann "nice folding".


 
Jupp - hau rein
Und wenn du nun noch deine Stat's in der Sig hast dann bist du entgültig "einer von uns" - also verloren


----------



## Gast20141127 (26. Juli 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> ....Und wenn du nun noch deine Stat's in der Sig hast dann bist du entgültig "einer von uns".....


Und wo stell ich das ein, im Kontrollzentrum?
Sorry aber rumsuchen stresst total weil ich mit der Konsole am  TV unterwegs bin. (720x576...) PC hat noch Netzteilschaden.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de:8...uch-gerade-total-thread-1365.html#post2043272


----------



## Bumblebee (26. Juli 2010)

Die Antwort findest du hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...olding-home-stats-die-signatur-einbinden.html

Das müsste dann eigentlich so aussehen:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Ich wünsche gutes Gelingen *


----------



## CheGuarana (26. Juli 2010)

Nach dem nun auch mein Leistungstarker Rechner mit der GTX295 auf Linux rennt, werde ich nun ein wenig mit Wine und den GPU3 Clienten rumfriemeln.
Ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass man da unter Linux mit nem API-wrapper nicht viel einbußen hat.


----------



## Gast20141127 (26. Juli 2010)

@Bumblebee

DONE! 

Edit: Warums mir die Struktur vun den Userstats so zerlegt weis ich auch nicht .
Hab den Quellcode aus der Anleitung genommen.
Wenn mir deinen schicken könntest auf PN dan änder ich ihn für mich um.


----------



## nfsgame (26. Juli 2010)

@Toxy: dafür hatt eich bei einem früheren Versuch eine recht hohe CPU-Auslastung .


----------



## CheGuarana (26. Juli 2010)

Mh das erscheint mir logisch, da das Emulieren der entsprechenden API Leistung zieht...mal gucken.


----------



## Bumblebee (26. Juli 2010)

gustlegga schrieb:


> Warums mir die Struktur von den Userstats so zerlegt weis ich auch nicht.


 
Sieht doch ok aus - irgendwie seh ich das Problem nicht


----------



## Gast20141127 (26. Juli 2010)

Also zum falten ist jetzt die NVidia besser wegen Cuda? 
Möchte nämlich meine 3850 ersetzen und schwanke zwischen einer 460-1GB und ner HD5850. Für Boinc wär wahrscheinlich auch die NV besser oder wie siehts da mit ATI-Stream bzw OpenCL Clients aus.
Und bitte jetzt kein Fanboy-Geblubbere, ich kenn die Unterschide zwischen beiden Herstellern...Man liest ja PCGH 

Edit: @Bumblebee
Meinte blos weil bei mir der linke Teil so anders ist als bei dir. 
alles schwarz  & nichts bündig

Edit 2:
also wegen der Form das hab ich jetzt gesehen,
das hat mich nur irritiert wegen den unterschiedliche Werten,
aber wie krieg ich den Namen und die Zahlen rot.?


----------



## nfsgame (26. Juli 2010)

Die Nvidia sind besser für Folding geeignet, da der Client der AMDs optimierungsmäßig unter aller Sau ist .


----------



## Gast20141127 (26. Juli 2010)

ich tendier eigentlich auch zur NV auch weil sie etwa günstiger ist.
ob sich die in meinem Sys wohlfühlt ist ne andere Frage 
AMD CPU , AMD Chipsatz, OCZ AMD Edition Speicher.....
ausserdem wollt ich eigentlich die Leute Verarscherei mit dem Fermi nicht auch noch unterstützen.
Naja mal schaun, in erster Linie muss das Teil erst mal leise sein...


----------



## Perseus88 (26. Juli 2010)

Meine NV ruht auch aufm Amd Brett,ist leise und geht ohne Probleme.

Und Preis ging auch.


----------



## mattinator (26. Juli 2010)

gustlegga schrieb:


> Edit: @Bumblebee
> Meinte blos weil bei mir der linke Teil so anders ist als bei dir.
> alles schwarz  & nichts bündig
> 
> ...



Hast Du das hier gelesen: Sig Images - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats ? Allerdings weiß ich auch nicht mehr, welchen Code ich genommen habe.


----------



## Gast20141127 (26. Juli 2010)

@mattinator
Das ist sehr hilfreich, danke. 
Da wird erklärt wie man die Farben einstellt.


----------



## Mettsemmel (27. Juli 2010)

@gunstlegga: Läuft nun alles auf deiner PS3 so wie du willst?

Ich hatte auch mal im Internet gesucht, welche Einstellungen sich wie auf die Performance auswirken, aber dazu scheint es wenig bzw. gar keine Benchmarks o.ä. zu geben =/


----------



## Gast20141127 (27. Juli 2010)

jupp alles bestens mit der Konsole.
Bin auch am grübeln ob ich nicht ne kleine Teamwebseite bastle wenn mein PC wieder rennt.


----------



## Mettsemmel (27. Juli 2010)

So, mein geliebter Rechenknecht geht fürn paar Minuten vom Netz und macht Faltverschnaufpause.
Der wird jetzt gesaugt, geputzt, pedikürt, massiert usw...
Drückt mir die Daumen, dass der Radiator besser kühlt mit weniger Staub intus^^
Dauerhaft 59°C muss echt nich sein.

//EDIT: So, temp schwankt nu nach einiger Zeit Dauerlast zwischen 48-49°C. Hätt mich auch gewundert, wenns danach nich besser geworden wäre. So viel höher ist die Raumtemperatur auch nicht...


----------



## FloH 31 (28. Juli 2010)

Hm, muss ich mir jetzt Sorgen machen? 
Bei meinem i7 sind die Temps mit dem Noctua bei bis zu 60-70° - dauerhaft. 
Vllt. sollte ich mal über ne Wakü nachdenken...


----------



## Schmicki (28. Juli 2010)

FloH 31 schrieb:


> Hm, muss ich mir jetzt Sorgen machen?



Mein i7 920 @ 3,2 GHz, mit Noctua NH-U12P:
bei Zimmertemperatur -> CPU 55 °C
bei 32 °C Raumtemperatur -> CPU 68 °C

Ich muss dazu sagen, dass alle Lüfter im Gehäuse langsam laufen. Daher geringe Geräuschkulisse und problemloses Schlafen neben dem PC möglich.


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Juli 2010)

FloH 31 schrieb:


> Hm, muss ich mir jetzt Sorgen machen?
> Bei meinem i7 sind die Temps mit dem Noctua bei bis zu 60-70° - dauerhaft.
> Vllt. sollte ich mal über ne Wakü nachdenken...


 
Ne ne - musst du nicht
Mein (ordentlich übertakteter) i7 kommt beim Falten auch auf gegen 70° - mit LuKü
Das kann der (gut) ab
WaKü wäre natürlich noch besser - aber in dem Fall wirklich nicht zwingend


----------



## ernei (28. Juli 2010)

Vom Regen in die ....

jetzt habe ich vor kurzem mein Falter mit neuem(reparierten) Mainboard zum laufen gebracht und
gestern verabschiedet sich mein Netzteil mit einem lauten Rums.
Also wieder Ersatzteil besorgen, wieder mit weniger Punkten in nächster Zeit.

Nur mal so zur Info, wenn es doch wieder weniger Punkte im Team gibt.


----------



## CheGuarana (28. Juli 2010)

Du hast aber auch ein Pech mit dem falten, wie kommts?^^


----------



## ernei (28. Juli 2010)

Hi,



Toxy schrieb:


> Du hast aber auch ein Pech mit dem falten, wie kommts?^^



keine Ahnung, gut belufteter Raum mit (22-25C max.) 4 Lüfter im PC und trotzdem stirbt mir die HW.
Allerdings war es kein Markennetzteil sondern ein 750 Eragon Netzteil.


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Juli 2010)

... Immer diese Ausreden ... 

Nee, ernsthaft, Murphy ist manchmal sowas von *******
Gut Rep. und dann auf zu neuen (Falt-)Horizonten


----------



## nfsgame (28. Juli 2010)

Schade, Hol dir als nächstes nen schönes Cougar .


----------



## FloH 31 (28. Juli 2010)

Hm, ich warte derzeit auf die neuen Seasonic Ableger. Super effiziente, vollmodulare Netzteil braucht die Nerdwelt.


----------



## Schmicki (28. Juli 2010)

ernei schrieb:


> ...gestern verabschiedet sich mein Netzteil mit einem lauten Rums.



Kannst du den "lauten Rums" etwas näher beschreiben? Muss ich mir sorgen machen, wenn ich den PC unbeaufsichtigt falten lasse? Man ließt ja im Forum des Öfteren, dass mal ein Netzteil über den Jordan geht. Nicht, dass die Kiste abfackelt.


----------



## ernei (28. Juli 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Schade, Hol dir als nächstes nen schönes Cougar .


Ich hab in meinem Spiele Rechner ein Corsair 750TX, ich glaube ich werde mir noch so eins kaufen. Oder besser ein 850TX



Schmicki schrieb:


> Kannst du den "lauten Rums" etwas näher  beschreiben? Muss ich mir sorgen machen, wenn ich den PC unbeaufsichtigt  falten lasse? Man ließt ja im Forum des Öfteren, dass mal ein Netzteil  über den Jordan geht. Nicht, dass die Kiste abfackelt.


Es war "laut und heiss" in der Umgebung meines Falters, dann gabe es einen kurzen aber lauten Knall.
Danach stank es nach Kondensator (etwas faulig), es war viel leiser und nicht mehr so heiß.
Alle sterbenden Netzzteile, welche ich erlebt habe (und das waren viele!hauptsächlich beruflich), haben sich in dieser Form verabschiedet.
Ich habe dabei noch keinen Brand erlebt, ausschließen kann man dies aber auch nicht!
Z.B. viele Wohnungsbrände werden wohl durch Standby-Geräte verursacht.
Es besteht also immer ein Risiko, wenn man Elektrogeräte unbeaufsichtigt lässt.


----------



## CheGuarana (28. Juli 2010)

Mit geprüften Geräten darf kein Brand passieren.
Ich habe noch nie einen Brand durch einen PC gesehen oder davon gehört, geürfte Sachen dürfen einfahc nicht anfangen zu Brennen, entweder sie schlaten sich selbst ab oder die Sicherung im Schaltschrank tut es.


----------



## nfsgame (28. Juli 2010)

Ich guck mal ob ich irgendwo noch ein Foto vom "Endzustand" meines ersten Faltservers habe...
Da wars das Netzteil.


BTW: Oh, Platz 29


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Juli 2010)

ernei schrieb:


> Oder besser ein 850TX



Oh ja - ich bin damit sehr zufrieden




nfsgame schrieb:


> Oh, Platz 29



Grats zu deinem 29ten

@Toxy - autsch, meine Augen bluten
Hast ja recht aber hättest du auch auf Deutsch hinschreiben können


----------



## CheGuarana (28. Juli 2010)

Jaja, das ist nebensächlich. Du weisst ja nicht unter was für Einflüssen ich gerade stehe. ;I


----------



## T0M@0 (28. Juli 2010)

The_Master_of_MORARE will mich überholen


----------



## nfsgame (28. Juli 2010)

In drei Monaten komm ich auch angeflogen  .


----------



## Empirelord (28. Juli 2010)

Wo wir grade beim Überholen sind, pünktlich zum Ferienende kommen wir wohl auf Platz 22, und wenn wir unsere Leistung halten (mein Q8200 gibt auch wieder alles) schaffen wir noch diesen Monat 21.


----------



## T0M@0 (28. Juli 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> In drei Monaten komm ich auch angeflogen  .



das wollen wir ja mal sehen


----------



## Tanail (28. Juli 2010)

Ein noname-Netzteil von einem Kumpel von mir hat mal seinen Dienst mit einer Stichflamme quittiert. Zum Glück war nichts in der Nähe, das Feuer fangen konnte.
Alle anderen Netzteile, die in meinem Bekanntenkreis verreckt sind, haben das mehr oder weniger friedlich gemacht ^^
Meines hat sogar freundlicherweise zu stinken angefangen und ich konnte es auswechseln, bevor es wirklich kaputt war.

Btw, jetzt wo es wieder kühler ist falte ich auch wieder


----------



## Gast20141127 (28. Juli 2010)

Guten Abend die Herren Netzteilkiller,

wen es interessiert der kann hier:
Folding@Home Projects Summary
nachschauen, wieviele Punkte es jeweils für die WUs gibt,
und wie lange man dafür Zeit hat. 
Wusste nicht ob ihr das schon kennt...


----------



## Schmicki (29. Juli 2010)

Das sollte jedem Falter bekannt sein. 
Die Internetseite von Stanford ist nunmal DIE Anlaufstelle für F@H.
Ein regelmäßiger Blick in die News oder ins Forum von Stanford gehört zu den Aufgaben eines interessierten Falters.

Andere Frage: Mein SMP2 hat heute morgen keine neue WU bekommen. Hat jemand das gleiche Problem?


----------



## Bumblebee (29. Juli 2010)

gustlegga schrieb:


> Wusste nicht ob ihr das schon kennt...


 
 *DER *war gut


----------



## CheGuarana (29. Juli 2010)

@Schmiki:

FAH-Addict : News - SMP client reaches version 6.30 and casts off MPI

Hat da damit evtl. was zu tun? Es gibt jetzt SMP 6.30...

Btw ist es für Twitterer wirklich empfehlenswert https://twitter.com/fahaddict zu folgen, damit bleibt man immer auf dem neusten Stand in Sachen Folding.


----------



## Henninges (29. Juli 2010)

moinsen,

ich habe heute mal wieder einen kleine falter fertigstellen können...das ganze rennt unter win xp mit einem celeron 430, 2x512mb auf nem "uralt" nforce board...gpu2 client drauf und mal losfalten dachte ich...die eingesetzte 8800gt jedoch, scheint dem nicht viel abgewinnen zu wollen...bricht jede wu mit einem eue, mdrun_gpu detected ab...

warum ? (;


----------



## Gast20141127 (29. Juli 2010)

@Bumblebee
na ich hab halt direkt diese Unterseite mit den WU Details gemeint.
Das ihr die Stanford Seite kennt war mir schon klar....


----------



## T0M@0 (29. Juli 2010)

Henninges schrieb:


> moinsen,
> 
> ich habe heute mal wieder einen kleine falter fertigstellen können...das ganze rennt unter win xp mit einem celeron 430, 2x512mb auf nem "uralt" nforce board...gpu2 client drauf und mal losfalten dachte ich...die eingesetzte 8800gt jedoch, scheint dem nicht viel abgewinnen zu wollen...bricht jede wu mit einem eue, mdrun_gpu detected ab...
> 
> warum ? (;



schon das versucht?
-gpu 0 -forcegpu nvidia_g80 -local -verbosity 9


----------



## Bumblebee (29. Juli 2010)

gustlegga schrieb:


> @Bumblebee
> na ich hab halt direkt diese Unterseite mit den WU Details gemeint.
> Das ihr die Stanford Seite kennt war mir schon klar....


 
Ja nee - iss klaar 

Aber auch diese Unterseite ist bestens bekannt/ein steter Quell der Info
Btw. ist es mir/uns lieber, wenn jemand etwas postet was ev. noch nicht bekannt ist - besser als anzunehmen "das wissen eh schon Alle"

Mach nur weiter so und nimm ein  nicht allzu ernst

n.b. ich wäre froh, wenn "die" uns dann endlich die verlorengegangenen Punkte von *07.29, 12am* rüberschieben würden ...


----------



## nfsgame (29. Juli 2010)

Henninges schrieb:


> moinsen,
> 
> ich habe heute mal wieder einen kleine falter fertigstellen können...das ganze rennt unter win xp mit einem celeron 430, 2x512mb auf nem "uralt" nforce board...gpu2 client drauf und mal losfalten dachte ich...die eingesetzte 8800gt jedoch, scheint dem nicht viel abgewinnen zu wollen...bricht jede wu mit einem eue, mdrun_gpu detected ab...
> 
> warum ? (;


Hast du den Grafikkartentreiber vorm dem Chipsatztreiber installiert? Da reagiert XP allergisch drauf beim Falten .


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (29. Juli 2010)

Ich habe jetzt wieder meinen PC und kann wieder falten.


----------



## Gast20141127 (29. Juli 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> ....n.b. ich wäre froh, wenn "die" uns dann endlich die verlorengegangenen Punkte von *07.29, 12am* rüberschieben würden ...


mir wurden gestern auch für ne WU keine Punkte angerechnet,
soll wohl mit dem Firmwareupdate von der PS3 was nicht gepasst haben.
Hab dazu auch im F@H Forum nachgefragt.
http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=15443


----------



## nfsgame (29. Juli 2010)

Und schonwieder nen Statistikaussetzer .


----------



## Mettsemmel (30. Juli 2010)

Wenn ich die Luft in meinem Falter noch kühler haben möchte, und ich noch einen unbenutzten 120mm Lüfter rumliegen hab...
...würdet ihr eher empfehlen den unten einzubauen um kalte Luft reinzusaugen oder lieber oben, damit die warme Luft besser raustransportiert wird?
Rein von der Logik her müsste beides ungefähr aufs gleiche rauskommen, aber was sprechen eure Erfahrungswerte?


----------



## T0M@0 (30. Juli 2010)

schwer zu sagen... wo hast du denn bis jetzt überall Lüfter eingebaut?


----------



## Bumblebee (30. Juli 2010)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> ... wo hast du denn bis jetzt überall Lüfter eingebaut?


 
Das ist eine wichtige Frage
Ausserdem ist es noch so, dass jeder *Intake *natürlich einen Staubfilter haben sollte
Generell ist anzustreben:
- eher *Überdruck* im Gehäuse (also mehr die reinblasen als rausblasen)
- Hitzequellen mit Frischluft versorgen (zB. Gehäuse-Seitenlüfter der direkt auf die GraKa bläst)

Aber das weisst du bestimmt schon alles


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (30. Juli 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Generell ist anzustreben:
> - eher *Überdruck* im Gehäuse (also mehr die reinblasen als rausblasen)


Wakü-Radiatoren haben aber eine bessere Leistung, wenn man die Luft aus ihnen raus zieht und nicht rein drückt.


----------



## Mettsemmel (30. Juli 2010)

Alo Staubfilter hab ich keine, aber dafür wird das Ding auch regelmäßig abgesaugt.
Bisher hab ich in der Front einen der reinbläst, oben hinten einen der rausbläst und an der Seite einen der die kühle Luft ansaugt und durch den Radiator schaufelt.
Vermute, dass der Luftstrom vom Vorderen gewaltig durch den Festplattenkäfig gebremst wird. Deswegen kommt der auch noch raus.
Unten ist eben nur das Problem, dass da n Haufen Kabel sind, die dann mehr oder weniger auf dem Lüfter liegen würden o0
(mein nächstes Gehäuse wird definitiv größer mit Superkabelmanagement^^)


----------



## nfsgame (30. Juli 2010)

Außerdem besteht bei einem Überdruck im Gehäuse eher die Gefahr das ein Wärmestau entsteht .
Daher würde ich immer mehr Luft heruasbefördern als herein.


----------



## Bumblebee (30. Juli 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Außerdem besteht bei einem Überdruck im Gehäuse eher die Gefahr das ein Wärmestau entsteht .
> Daher würde ich immer mehr Luft herausbefördern als herein.


 
Ach, ach, - und wo kommt die Mehrluft her die du herausblasen willst??
Die entsteht ja nicht im Gehäuse

Der "Witz" bei der Sache ist, dass*  DU SELBER* festlegen musst woher die Luft kommt - also dass die "zuviele" Luft kühl ist
Wenn du mehr einbläst als raus erreichst du genau das

Aber wie ich geschrieben hatte: wenn möglich 
Das wichtigste ist - wie hier nochmals angemerkt, dass du den Luftstrom kontrollieren/kanalisieren musst

Btw. das mit den besser durchblasenden bzw. besser absaugenden Radi-Ventilatoren ist auch nicht ganz so simpel


----------



## nfsgame (30. Juli 2010)

OMG, ich bin total verwirrt . Nehmt mich heute einfach nicht ernst .


----------



## CheGuarana (30. Juli 2010)

Oh, die Generalprobe dazu gabs seit 03.04.09.


----------



## nfsgame (30. Juli 2010)

Welche Generalprobe wozu?


----------



## Bumblebee (30. Juli 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Welche Generalprobe wozu?


 
Würde mich auch interessieren - ich steh da auch auf dem Schlauch...


----------



## Mettsemmel (30. Juli 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Würde mich auch interessieren - ich steh da auch auf dem Schlauch...



Ich ebenfalls^^


----------



## nfsgame (30. Juli 2010)

Wenn ich es lüften darf:


Spoiler



Toxy ist seit diesem Datum registriert


----------



## Empirelord (30. Juli 2010)

Darf man fragen, was daran so witzig oder informativ sein soll?


----------



## Bumblebee (30. Juli 2010)

Aha - ok - ja dann


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (30. Juli 2010)

Empirelord schrieb:


> Darf man fragen, was daran so witzig oder informativ sein soll?


Toxy will damit sagen, dass er nfsgame schon die ganze Zeit nicht ernst nimmt. Was natürlich totaler Schwachsinn ist.


----------



## Mettsemmel (31. Juli 2010)

Ah, jetzt hab ichs verstanden... .. .


----------



## nfsgame (31. Juli 2010)

Da pell ich mir nen Ei drauf .
Ich weiß ja von wems kommt .


----------



## CheGuarana (31. Juli 2010)

Also entweder ihr habt alle ein Brett vor dem Kopp oder ich bin der, der noch auf Ferien-Taktraten läuft.^^


----------



## nfsgame (31. Juli 2010)

Eine sehr gute und eine schlechte Nachricht:

Gut: Wir haben EOC überholt und befinden uns nun auf Platz 22.

Schlecht: Meien G15 hat den Löffel abgegeben. Eine News auffer Bildschrimtasta klimpern ->


----------



## Empirelord (31. Juli 2010)

[Ironie] Was kaufst du dir auch so einen Schrott, meine 5 Euro Tastatur von vor 8 Jahren geht immer noch und hat eine gute Ergonomie und Reaktionszeit.[/Ironie]
Schade, wenn ich Metro 2033 anmache, kann ich smp nur noch auf 2Kernen laufen lassen, und Gpu erledigt sich komplett(DAUERHAFT 100% auslastung)


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (31. Juli 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Schlecht: Meien G15 hat den Löffel abgegeben. Eine News auffer Bildschrimtasta klimpern ->


mixxed_up hat gestern Bier über seine Tasta gekippt -> abgeraucht.  Mein schönes Bier, das ich bezahlen musste. 
Seitdem macht er alles per Sprachsteuerung und diktiert dem PC auch so Postings und Nachrichten. Inzwischen hat er zwar eine alte Tastatur gekriegt, die bei seinem Schwager noch übrig war, trotzdem redet er lieber mit dem PC und nutzt die Tastatur nur zum Zocken.
Bildschirmtastatur? Nein danke. Dann doch lieber Sprachsteuerung.


----------



## Empirelord (1. August 2010)

Und was lernen wir daraus, Alkohol am PC tötet Tastaturen und lässt einen mit dem PC reden, nicht gut.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (1. August 2010)

Wenn einem die Shisha umkippt, kann schlimmeres passieren. Oder man hat Glück, die glühende Kohle landet nur auf dem Steinboden und nichts geht kaputt.


----------



## CheGuarana (1. August 2010)

Eine gute Shisha kippt nicht um.^^


----------



## Empirelord (1. August 2010)

Gleich kommt wieder der Moderator mit der automatischen Suche nach Spezialwörtern an.


----------



## CheGuarana (1. August 2010)

Shisha ist nichts verbotenes mein lieber.^^


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (1. August 2010)

Toxy schrieb:


> Eine gute Shisha kippt nicht um.^^


Sie kippt um, wenn man sich zu weit zurücklehnt und zu weit von der Shisha entfernt sitzt und die Schlauchlänge nicht mehr reicht. 
Aus dem Vorfall habe ich gelernt. Zum Glück ist nichts passiert.


----------



## CheGuarana (1. August 2010)

Oh ja, mein Kumpel musste das schonmal schmerzhaft erfahen. Der hat Kohle auf den Fuß bekommen - das war vor 2 Monaten - und man sieht jetzt noch den kreisförmigen Abdruck der Selbstzünderkohle.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (1. August 2010)

Wenn ich eine kurze Hose angehabt hätte, wäre ich jetzt so gef***t wie dein Kumpel.


----------



## Mettsemmel (2. August 2010)

...oder gar keine Hose


----------



## Bumblebee (2. August 2010)

Mettsemmel schrieb:


> ...oder gar keine Hose


 
Wie nun - denkst du Jever trägt einen Rock?? 

Nun aber mal wieder ein (für mich) ernsteres Thema

Die beiden GTX470 (die ja eigentlich GTX465 waren) laufen unter Wasser leise und kühl - bei voller (GPU3)-Beschäftigung so gegen 50°
*ABER* übertakten kann ich sie leider (noch) nicht
Sieht ganz danach aus, als ob das 750 Watt-Netzteil dann überlastet ist

Ist ganz komisch...
Übertakte ich die eine Karte auch nur leicht (650/837/1300 anstelle von 608/837/1215) dann knickt die andere Karte ein und liefert nur noch gut die Hälfte der normalen PPD
GPU_Z meldet zwar immer noch die originalen 608/837/1215 aber die Anbindung soll dann plötzlich nur noch PCI-E 1.1 sein
Schaue ich in CPU-Z nach (wo man ja auch die GraKa's einsehen kann) dann sehe ich dort, dass die zweite (unübertaktete) Karte nur noch auf Desktop-Frequenzen läuft

In der "Endabrechnung" bekomme ich von der übertakteten Karte (mit dem bisherigen Maximum) zwar gegen 15 KPPD - das bügelt aber den Drop der anderen nicht einmal annähernd aus
Also, momentan "Default-Betrieb" mit je gut 11 KPPD; später dann mal mit einem 850 Watt-Netzteil (Corsair) nachtesten
-- Ausser jemand von euch hat noch einen anderen Geistesblitz --


----------



## nfsgame (2. August 2010)

Mit welchem Tool übertaktest du?


----------



## The Ian (2. August 2010)

also am nt sollte das nicht liegen...das liefert so lange strom bis es nicht mehr kann (zeitweise ja auch mehr als es laut aufschrift kann) und dann kommts zur autoabschaltung (sollte zumindest so sein um schäden zu vermeiden) 
die graka bekommt ja nun auch nicht mitgeteilt wie viel watt dein nt hat und dass sie nur so viel nutzen darf...da ist definitiv was am/im treiber/tool verkehrt


----------



## Bumblebee (2. August 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Mit welchem Tool übertaktest du?


 
MSI Afterburner 1.61

Aber wie geschrieben - bald kommt testweise das 850er zum Einsatz


----------



## Mettsemmel (2. August 2010)

Mir is grad zum ersten mal aufgefallen, dass "Afterburner" ja absolut zweideutig ist ô_Ò

Dass das NT daran schuld ist kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen, da ja lediglich die andere Karte einknickt, ich aber annehme, dass das NT keine Geräte bevorzugt und noch mit genug Leistung versorgt, andere aber nahzu überhaupt nicht mehr.
Hab grad überlegt ob vll beim Flashend er Karten was schiefgegangen sein könnte, aber dann gingen sie wahrscheinlich gar nicht, statt nur fehlerhaft, oder?


----------



## Bumblebee (2. August 2010)

Also erstmal dank für das Mitdenken
Stellvertretend dafür:



Mettsemmel schrieb:


> Hab grad überlegt ob vll beim flashen der Karten was schiefgegangen sein könnte, aber dann gingen sie wahrscheinlich gar nicht, statt nur fehlerhaft, oder?


 
Das stimmt, dann würde(n) sie gar nicht funzen
Ich habe im Mom. gerade wenig Zeit - werde aber später noch ausführlicher auf ein paar Punkte eingehen


----------



## Henninges (2. August 2010)

...das gute an starcraft 2 ist, das ich trotz des zockens 7k ppd erfalte.


----------



## Mettsemmel (2. August 2010)

Henninges schrieb:


> ...das gute an starcraft 2 ist, das ich trotz des zockens 7k ppd erfalte.


Wir können ja mal n Thread eröffnen, in den wir rein schreiben welches Spiel sich mit welchem Client wie verträgt. (sind ja schließlich auch auch *PC Games* Hardware  )

Beim "Empire: Total War"-Zocken scheint jedenfalls eher das Spiel darunter zu leiden, als der Client. Will man ne Armee/Flotte anklicken dauerts oftmals n paar Sekunden, bis was passiert. Und die Rundenberechnungen sind dementsprechend ruckelnd...


----------



## T0M@0 (2. August 2010)

Mettsemmel schrieb:


> Mir is grad zum ersten mal aufgefallen, dass "Afterburner" ja absolut zweideutig ist ô_Ò



als das tool erschienen ist, lag ich vor lachen unterm tisch 

Wie kann man nur ein Programm so nennen? Da muss woh gerade jemand nen brennenden "po" gehabt haben xD


----------



## Empirelord (2. August 2010)

Ich dachte da mehr an Nachbrenner und danach brennts, aber so kann man das auch sehen.


----------



## Mettsemmel (2. August 2010)

Ja, an Nachbrenner dacht ich auch bisher nur. Ist ja eigentlich auch n recht sinnvoller Name; auch marketingtechnisch. Der Nachbrenner holt halt das letzte an Leistung heraus 
Kennt man ja auch von Freelancer, wers gespielt hat.
Wir Deutsche sind wahrscheinlich das einzige Völkchen, die das lustig finden könnten, genauso wie einen Rapper namens Puff Daddy (der sich ja mittlerweile in P. Diddy umbenannt hat^^).


----------



## Mettsemmel (3. August 2010)

Die aktuelle WU auf unsrer PS3 dauert noch sage und schreibe 1d10h o.o
Gibts ab sofort auch WUs, die länger als 6h dauern oder ist da definitiv etwas schief gelaufen?


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (3. August 2010)

Ich habe mir gerade TrayIt geholt. Dieses Tool rockt. Damit kann man super Sachen verstecken. Und entgegen der Herstellerangabe läuft es auch unter Win7.
Mit dem Firefox-Addon TabRenamizer kann man btw auch Sachen verstecken.


----------



## Bumblebee (3. August 2010)

*GTX470-Problem gelöst...*

... und die Erklärung für das "Müüstöörium" lässt meine Stirn wieder mal abflachen 

Bei meinem Clienten-Rumgeübe und der Hin- und Her-Vergleicherei habe ich es irgendwie fertiggebracht, dass sich ein GPU3er im *AUTOSTART* eingetragen hatte
Der ist mir da nie aufgefallen/hat nie gestört
Mit dem Einbau der beiden 470er hat der sich aber dann bemerkbar gemacht
Offenbar verträgt/vertrug es diesen "heimlichen" Clienten bei default - wenn man aber anfing an der Taktung der Karten rumzuschrauben war das dann offensichtlich "to much"

Jedenfalls ist der Autostart nun wieder "gereinigt" und nach einem Neustart falten nun *beide* Karten bei 55° max. Temp. mit (vorerst) 731/1702/1462 stabil vor sich hin


----------



## T0M@0 (3. August 2010)

nun platz 22


----------



## Mettsemmel (3. August 2010)

Yeah wir rocken einfach tierisch =D
Und in 3,4 Wochen sind wir 21


----------



## Bumblebee (3. August 2010)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> nun platz 22


 
Oh je, oh je

Dein "nun" ist schon etwas älter - vom *31.7.* - guckst du hier...

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...-folding-home-thread-ii-1068.html#post2061453

Immerhin, dein Postcount ist deswegen eins höher und meiner dank meiner "Schulmeisterei" nun auch


----------



## The Ian (3. August 2010)

ich glaub er hat sich auf seinen eigenen platz bezogen !?


----------



## T0M@0 (3. August 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Oh je, oh je
> 
> Dein "nun" ist schon etwas älter - vom *31.7.* - guckst du hier...
> 
> ...





The Ian schrieb:


> ich glaub er hat sich auf seinen eigenen platz bezogen !?



öm, ja 

@all: mein GPU client kann seine fertige wu nicht senden, habt ihr auch solche probleme?

[12:07:09] Connecting to http://171.67.108.25:80/
[12:07:09] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[12:07:09]   (Got status 503)
[12:07:09] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)
[12:07:09]     (171.67.108.25:80)
[12:07:09]   Could not transmit unit 02 to Collection server; keeping in queue.
[12:07:09] + Sent 0 of 1 completed units to the server
[12:07:09] + Closed connections
[12:07:09]

scheint so als ob deren server spinnen... status 503...


----------



## Schmicki (3. August 2010)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> ... status 503...


...hatte mein SMP2 Client gestern auch gehabt. Aber nach 5 Versuchen konnte er die WU dann doch hochladen. Da wurde mir schon wieder ganz warm. Denn 43 MB hochladen dauern bei meiner Internetverbindung langweilige 30 Min. 

Glückwunsch zu Platz 22!


----------



## T0M@0 (3. August 2010)

thx 

bei mir waren es vorhin schon 14 Versuche... nun bin ich auf arbeit und weiß nicht obs geklappt hat ;(


----------



## Muschkote (3. August 2010)

Mein Projekt 6701 war gegen 5 Uhr fertig und etwa 13 Uhr gesendet.

@Schmicki

Das geht ja noch, ich brauch dafür "geschmeidige" 70min.


----------



## Bumblebee (3. August 2010)

Zum Einen..

Oh, TOM@0 ist ja in dem Team, dass weltweit auf Platz 22 ist,... auf Platz 22 
Wie verwirrlich ... hrm.. *hust* - da hab ich dich missdeutet - sorry TOM 

Zum Anderen..

Auch bei mir schleichen sich momentan "Knoten" im Netzwerk ein
Manchmal braucht er dann schon eine (gefühlt) unendliche Anzahl an Anläufen bis er einen Server findet und dann dauert das übermitteln vom Resultat eine (gefühlte) Ewigkeit


----------



## T0M@0 (3. August 2010)

es sei dir verziehen 

ich glaube ich bleibe auf platz 22, es sei denn pcgh steigt auf 21 dann mach ich das auch xD


----------



## Bumblebee (3. August 2010)

Unser Team erreicht in ca. dreieinhalb Wochen den Platz 21
Du dagegen hast da noch arg Rückstand auf RonRonson (wo der wohl steckt - btw.)
Wenn du ihn (in etwa 2 Monaten) überrundest, werden wir schon auf der *20* sein *freu*

Aber du gibst ganz schön Gas - und das freut mich ungemein
Mit deinem 24h-Average kommst du Knutowskie und The_Master_of_MORARE schon gefährlich nahe ....


----------



## T0M@0 (3. August 2010)

ich musste mal wieder gas geben, da mich sonst The_Master_of_MORARE schon längst überholt hätte xD

du hattest ja 2 GTX465 zu GTX470 umgeflasht? Welche hast du dir da gekauft und nach welcher Anleitung hast du das getan? Wie sind da die erfolgsquoten?

bin am überlegen mir eine zu kaufen  dann würde die GTX 260 und GTX 465 falten


----------



## nfsgame (3. August 2010)

RonRonsen ist wohl verschollen . Auch über ICQ/MSN nicht mehr erreichbar...

Wenn ich mal vom Standgas runtergehe .


----------



## Muschkote (3. August 2010)

Aber dafür ist unser "Kapitan" wieder aus dem Urlaub zurück und gibt wieder mächtig Gas.


----------



## Bumblebee (3. August 2010)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> du hattest ja 2 GTX465 zu GTX470 umgeflasht? Welche hast du dir da gekauft und nach welcher Anleitung hast du das getan? Wie sind da die erfolgsquoten?
> 
> bin am überlegen mir eine zu kaufen  dann würde die GTX 260 und GTX 465 falten


 
Also, es waren 2 Karten der ersten Serie von Point of View
Problem könnte sein, dass die zweite Serie möglicherweise *richtige* 465er sind - also Garantie gibt es keine (mehr)

In Kombination mit der Tatsache, dass du für eine der neuen GTX460er bei guter (gleicher?) Leistung weniger bezahlst würde ich aktuell eher dazu raten
- Eine GIGABYTE GV-N460OC-768I (ist leicht übertaket) oder
- eine ASUS ENGTX460 DirectCU TOP/2DI/1GD5 (gewaltiger Hammer)
sind *günstiger* als jede 465er


----------



## T0M@0 (4. August 2010)

ok... die PoV GTX465 kostet nun 260€, für 10€ mehr bekommt man schon ne GTX470 xD

eine GTX460 würde an sich auch genügen, aber 1GB Speicher sollten schon drin sein 

naja, erstmal den Monat abwarten und gucken wie sich die Preise entwickeln...


----------



## Mettsemmel (4. August 2010)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> bin am überlegen mir eine zu kaufen  dann würde die GTX 260 und GTX 465 falten



*falsch*, dann würde eine GTX260 und eine GTX470 falten ;D


----------



## Bumblebee (4. August 2010)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> ok... die PoV GTX465 kostet nun 260€, für 10€ mehr bekommt man schon ne GTX470 xD


 
Das liegt daran, dass diese erste Serie *ziemlich sicher* hochgeflasht werden konnte und erst noch (zu Beginn) ausserordentlich günstig zu haben war
Nun haben die Händler natürlich "den Braten" gerochen
Inzwischen kostet "meine" Karte soviel wie die günstigste 470er - und damit (umgerechnet) rund 50 Euronen mehr als "damals"



Mettsemmel schrieb:


> *falsch*, dann würde eine GTX260 und eine GTX470 falten ;D


 
Ach du bist doch eine Semmel....


----------



## nfsgame (4. August 2010)

Ich komme heute morgen ins Büro rein und höre was mir nicht gefällt: Stille.
Der Falter hat sich um 03:00Uhr-nochwas abgeschaltet, als das P6702 bei 61% war .


----------



## Mettsemmel (4. August 2010)

Kopf hoch, bei 90% wärs tragischer


----------



## Bumblebee (4. August 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ich komme heute morgen ins Büro rein und höre was mir nicht gefällt: Stille.
> Der Falter hat sich um 03:00Uhr-nochwas abgeschaltet, als das P6702 bei 61% war .


 
Mein Mit- und Bei-leid
Ist klar *warum* ??

Es folgt etwas Trost - bisher 2 mal eine 2684 verloren ..


----------



## nfsgame (4. August 2010)

Ich habe keinen Plan, allerdings vermute ich irgendwie das ich schlafwandle, sonst würde im Log nicht was von "User-Request" stehen .
Eine zweite Möglichkeit wären die Windows Updates und ein Nachfolgender Auto-Standby nach 30Minuten CPU und Netzwerkinaktivität (Strom sparen wenn der Work-Server down ist ).


----------



## Bumblebee (4. August 2010)

Also meine Windowses... Windowse... Windööfer - wie immer man(n) sie nennen mag - machen *keine* unbeaufsichtigten Updates
Herunterladen und mir dann mitteilen - das ist meine Ansage
Ich lege dann selber Hand an


----------



## nfsgame (4. August 2010)

Ich stell das mal schnell um , hab ich wohl vergessen gehabt. Sonst mach ic das mit zuerst.


----------



## Schmicki (4. August 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Also meine Windowses... Windowse... Windööfer


Ich fall vom Stuhl!


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (4. August 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ich lege dann selber Hand an


Eindeutig zweideutig.


----------



## nfsgame (4. August 2010)

Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Eindeutig zweideutig.


Boa, die Vorlage musstest du verwerten, ne?


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (4. August 2010)

Ich wollte etwas Leben in den Thread bringen.


----------



## Bumblebee (4. August 2010)

Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Eindeutig zweideutig.


und


nfsgame schrieb:


> Boa, die Vorlage musstest du verwerten, ne?


 
Nun, ich *wusste*, dass so ein "Einwurf" kommen würde
Manche können es einfach nicht lassen....

Mal noch was Anderes
Meine eine 470er holt sich eine neue WU
Es ist eine 10632 (Run 92 / Clone 6 / Gen 6)
Die faltet sie dann bis 83%; danach denkt sich der Server "der Typ macht viel zu viele Punkte"
Also sagt er dem Clienten "mach mal UNSTABILE MACHINE"
Danach das bekannte "kenn ich nicht - lieb ich nicht - Licht aus - raus" vom Server
Er holt sich eine neue WU
Es ist *TATAAA* dieselbe 10632 (Run 92 / Clone 6 / Gen 6)
Natürlich faltet er die nun komplett und ohne zu motzen durch

 ... Manchmal sollte man(n) hinterher keine Log's lesen - da kommt nur Schräges bei raus...


----------



## Mettsemmel (4. August 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ich stell das mal schnell um , hab ich wohl vergessen gehabt. Sonst mach ic das mit zuerst.



Das gleiche ist mir vorgestern auch passiert^^
Gegen 2 ins bett, als ich dann nächsten mittag aufwache Anmeldescreen, nach dem einloggen der Hinweis, dass Updates installiert wurden. Und beim Nachschauen bemerke ich, dass der sich gegen halb 4 gebootet hat

Dachte ich hättes schon längst umgestellt gehabt, aber anscheinend doch nich.


----------



## nfsgame (4. August 2010)

So, jetzt ists P6702 auch weg *wellestart*.


----------



## ernei (5. August 2010)

Hallo,

nach einigen leisen und kalten Tagen, faltet er wieder.
Ich habe bei ebay ein Corsair TX750W für 50 Euro ersteigert,
ist eingebaut und seit 8:30 Uhr faltet der Falter wieder.
Sollten also wieder ein paar Tausend Ppd mehr sein fürs Team.


----------



## Bumblebee (5. August 2010)

W.B. - ernei - die Punkte werden gerne genommen

Dein Corsair kann auf Dauer auch 24/7 für den nötigen Saft in deinem Computer sorgen


----------



## Mettsemmel (5. August 2010)

Corsair macht schon echt gute Netzteile, mein nächstes wird auch wieder n Corsair sein.
Und nein ich krieg leider kein Geld dafür, dass ich das poste^^

Bin ab morgen für 3 Tage auf nem Festival, weitergefaltet wird aber natürlich trotzdem 
Oder eher: Gerade deswegen.
Wann hat mein PC schonmal die Gelegenheit 3 Tage durchzufalten, ohne dass ich seine Rechenpower auch für andere Sachen brauche


----------



## Schmicki (5. August 2010)

@Mettsemmel
Uh, 3 Tage durchfalten! Da muss ich mich ja anstrengen, damit du mir nicht entkommst. Habe mich schon so daran gewöhnt, deinen Namen in den Stats zu lesen. Bevorzugt unter meinem Namen. 

*Lass knacken, Semmel!*


----------



## Bumblebee (5. August 2010)

Schmicki schrieb:


> *Lass knacken, Semmel!*


 
Ja, wenn du diese Tage zur Rennsemmel  mutierst dann könnte es für Schmicki eng werden
Im anderen Fall fühlt er zumindest deinen heissen Atem im Nacken 

BTW: 
*JUHUUU * - wieder eine 2684 fertig gefaltet
aber

*ACHNEEEEEEEE*  er kann nicht übermitteln (keeping in queue)


----------



## Schmicki (5. August 2010)

Ich fühle mit dir Bumblebee.

Bei mir läuft es auch nicht reibungslos:
Heute morgen hatte sich der Client eine *6041 *eingefangen. Als ich eben von der Arbeit gekommen bin, hat mich der PC mit dem Win-Anmeldebildschirm begrüßt. Oh oh, nach einem Blick in die Logdatei wurde mir ganz schlecht. 6 Stunden lang hatte sich der PC, nach einem Bluescreen, im Anmeldebildschirm gelangweilt. 
Jetzt läuft die WU zwar weiter, aber es wird noch bis Morgen früh (6 Uhr) dauern, bis die WU durch ist.


----------



## Mettsemmel (6. August 2010)

Schmicki schrieb:


> @Mettsemmel
> Uh, 3 Tage durchfalten! Da muss ich mich ja anstrengen, damit du mir nicht entkommst. Habe mich schon so daran gewöhnt, deinen Namen in den Stats zu lesen. Bevorzugt unter meinem Namen.
> 
> *Lass knacken, Semmel!*


Ich kann aber erstaunlich gut mit dir mithalten^^
dafür dass du virtuellermaßen ( ;D ) 4 Kerne mehr hast und ne Nvidia-Karte 

Hab grad festgestellt, dass ich mal wieder voll die Trantüte bin^^
Heut mittag Rainbow Six Vegas 2 gespielt und danach vergessen den Client wieder anzuschmeißen.
Bei SP lass ich den immer mit niedriger Priorität weiterfalten aber online will ich lieber kein Quantum meiner Leistung einbüßen 
...naja und jetzt haben wir den Salat.. nur leuter kleine PS3-WUs gabs heute^^
PS3 läuft übrigens wieder so wie sie soll. Hat seltsamerweise zwischendrin n Tag lang an ner WU gearbeitet die 1,5k P gebracht hat o0
Ganz schön launisch das Ding...
...heißt ja auch *DIE* PlayStation 


btw.: Lass knacken, Schmicki  Mal sehen, wer von uns beiden den ersten Platz zuerst erreicht *zur Hummel rübergrins*^^


----------



## Schmicki (6. August 2010)

Mettsemmel schrieb:


> Ich kann aber erstaunlich gut mit dir mithalten^^


Jetzt hast du mich erwischt.  Ich falte ja nicht 24/7. Dann habe ich immer noch etwas Luft, wenn ein heimtückischer Angriff von Hinten ansemmelt. 
Zudem habe ich die GTX260 ausgelagert. Der GPU-Client bremst den SMP2-Client doch etwas aus, zudem ist der Stromverbrauch doch ganz ordentlich. Mein Brud faltet für mich mit der GTX260. In meinem PC steckt jetzt eine 9800GT, damit wird aber nicht gefaltet. Gezockt wird eher mit der PS3.

EDIT: Die *6041 *WU ist um 6:45 Uhr hochgeladen worden.


----------



## nfsgame (6. August 2010)

Mit einer G92 nicht zu falten...


----------



## Schmicki (6. August 2010)

Naja, wahrscheinlich bin ich von der GTX260 verwöhnt. Die macht ihre 8000 PPD. Bei der 9800GT GREEN sind es nur annähernd 4000 PPD. Der Stromverbrauch meines Systems hat sich aber damit nicht halbiert.  Also falte ich nur mit dem i7.


----------



## mattinator (6. August 2010)

Schmicki schrieb:


> Der GPU-Client bremst den SMP2-Client doch etwas aus



Beim NVIDIA-GPU-Client mit SetPriority hält sich das Ausbremsen des CPU-SMP2-Clients im Vergleich zum Zuwachs durch die GPU doch arg in Grenzen (zumindest bei meinem Q9650). bigadv-Projekte gibt es wohl doch noch nicht unter Windows, oder ?


----------



## Schmicki (6. August 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> bigadv-Projekte gibt es wohl doch noch nicht unter Windows, oder ?


Doch gibt es. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...70335/19648-howto-smp2-client-einrichten.html


----------



## T0M@0 (6. August 2010)

sitz hier alleine in der spätschicht und bekomme lust den SMP Client auf unserem Superdome zu installieren xD

HP Superdome - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

gibts den auch als 64Bit für itanium CPUs?


----------



## The Ian (6. August 2010)

omg wasn das für ein slotmonster...96 pcie slots extern und 48 intern, 256 ramslots, 64 lananschlüsse
und 32 prozzis

jetzt die frage...wozu nimmt man so ein teil eigedlich?

wenn dort windows server 2003 drauf läuft sollte dann nicht auch ein client zum starten bewegt werden können? denn die cpu sollte doch da egal sein oder irre ich da?


----------



## Empirelord (6. August 2010)

Lasst uns doch einmal PCGH dafür danken, dass sie in der aktuellen Ausgabe einen solchen Artikel zum GPGPU-computing und f@h gebracht haben.

Nur wie sie mit einer 4890 2200ppd erreichen konnten ist mir schleierhaft, die liegt eigentlich immer so bei 3000-3600.


----------



## T0M@0 (6. August 2010)

The Ian schrieb:


> omg wasn das für ein slotmonster...96 pcie slots extern und 48 intern, 256 ramslots, 64 lananschlüsse
> und 32 prozzis
> 
> jetzt die frage...wozu nimmt man so ein teil eigedlich?
> ...



da hast du was falsch verstanden... das sind bis zu 32 einschübe wovon jeder bis 128 Cores haben kann 

sind native 64Bit itanium cpus, also nicht wie zuhause die auch 32Bit können, sind unter 64Bit extrem schnell... wird eingesetzt als exchange, datenbank, fileserver etc. cluster xD



Empirelord schrieb:


> Lasst uns doch einmal PCGH dafür danken, dass sie in der aktuellen Ausgabe einen solchen Artikel zum GPGPU-computing und f@h gebracht haben.
> 
> Nur wie sie mit einer 4890 2200ppd erreichen konnten ist mir schleierhaft, die liegt eigentlich immer so bei 3000-3600.



oh, die muss ich noch kaufen... oder mein abo mal erneuern


----------



## The Ian (6. August 2010)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> da hast du was falsch verstanden... das sind bis zu 32 einschübe wovon jeder bis 128 Cores haben kann


ist ja noch schlimmer


> sind native 64Bit itanium cpus, also nicht wie zuhause die auch 32Bit können, sind unter 64Bit extrem schnell...


schreib doch mal an stanford, sie mögen doch mal bitte einen 64 bit clienten machen



> wird eingesetzt als exchange, datenbank, fileserver etc. cluster xD


naja als fileserver und db n bissel overpovered, aber man gönnt sich ja sonnst nix


----------



## mattinator (6. August 2010)

Schmicki schrieb:


> Doch gibt es. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...70335/19648-howto-smp2-client-einrichten.html



Rein theoretisch schon Folding Forum • View topic - Guide For Running bigadv On Windows Natively (A3 Core) , aber in unserem Team hat wohl keiner so eine CPU:


> 1) A system with 8 or more Physical Cores. (MUST READ NOTE #1 & #2)


Glaube auch nicht, dass sich jemand ein Server-Board mit einer dieser CPU's besorgt: CPUs/Intel Xeon Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland . Andererseits heißt der Foren-Bereich bei Folding@Home nicht sehr vielversprechend: Folding Forum • View forum - SMP2 with passkey (core_a3) V6.30Beta [*Not Bigadv*].


----------



## The Ian (6. August 2010)

haste recht da hol ich mir viel lieber
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Solid State Drives - PCI Express - OCZ Z-Drive R2 p88 PCIe SSD 2 TB
für den preis will ich aber, dass mir das einer persönlich vorbei bringt und mit weißen samthandschuhen einbaut^^


----------



## mattinator (7. August 2010)

@The Ian

Vor allem  das Aktions-Bundle reißt es ja voll heraus:



> OCZ Z-Drive R2 p88 PCIe SSD 2 TB
> +
> Freecom, Daten Rettungs Service (Einzelpreis € 29,95*)                               (mehr Details)
> 
> ...


----------



## Schmicki (7. August 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> ...aber in unserem Team hat wohl keiner so eine CPU:


Braucht man auch nicht. Denn in Note #1 steht:


> *HOWEVER*, if you have an Intel Core i7 system (4/6 Physical Cores with 8/12 Threads) that is *Overclocked and STABLE (Read Troubleshooting below)*,  you can try running the bigadv WUs and see if your system can fold  within the Preferred Deadline (Read Minimum CPU Speed For Each CPU Model  below).


----------



## The Ian (7. August 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> @The Ian
> 
> Vor allem  das Aktions-Bundle reißt es ja voll heraus:



ah das hab ich ja gar nicht gesehen
das ist so ziemlich das schwächste sonderangebot was ich je gesehen hab
ist ja wie wenn ein porsche verkäufer wirbt: kaufen sie heute noch ihr 100k€ auto und sie bekommen gratis einen 10l kanister mit benzin dazu


----------



## Bumblebee (7. August 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> ... aber in unserem Team hat wohl keiner so eine CPU:


 
Ich zitier doch mal kurz ein paar schlaue Kerle:

... Lesen bildet ...
... Wer liest hat klar mehr vom Leben ...

Was ich damit sagen will ist, dass ich doch schon "eine Weile" *BIG's* unter Windows falte (mit dem Core i7) und mich auch regelmässig darüber auslasse

Btw. es gibt neben der 2684 jetzt auch eine neue WU (2686) die noch etwas besser abschneidet 
Wenn die dann in knapp 1.5 Tagen fertig ist wird sie mir über 68 KPPD bringen


----------



## mattinator (7. August 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ich zitier doch mal kurz ein paar schlaue Kerle:
> 
> ... Lesen bildet ...
> ... Wer liest hat klar mehr vom Leben ...



Gelesen habe ich schon, s. meine Zitate. Außerdem habe ich noch "ein Leben außerhalb von Folding@Home" und bin schon etwas älter, so dass ich mir nicht immmer alles merken kann. Btw. sehe ich nicht bei jedem Projekt nach (2684 oder 2686), in welche Kategorie es fällt und explizit scheinst Du es auch nicht im Zusammenhang erwähnt zu haben (die Suche nach Deinen Beiträgen in diesem Thema nach Windows und bigadv bringt keinen Treffer).


----------



## The Ian (7. August 2010)

abgesehen davon hat matti doch recht, denn wenn ichs richtig verstehe, meint er, dass keiner in unserem team einen nativen 8 kerner hat, oder etwa doch?! denn ein 920 hat lediglich 4...dass es trotzdem geht ist ja ein anderes thema
ein nativer 8 kerner würde auch wesentlich mehr punkte aus der ganzen big adv geschichte holen


----------



## mattinator (7. August 2010)

The Ian schrieb:


> ein nativer 8 kerner würde auch wesentlich mehr punkte aus der ganzen big adv geschichte holen



Vllt. werden es ja die ADM Bulldozer, warte schon gespannt auf die Desktop-Prozessoren und entsprechende Tests. Könnte bei einem ähnlich guten P/L-Verhältnis wie AMS's 6-Kerner durchaus meine nächste Platform werden. Allerdings sollten mein PC-Komponenten eigentlich noch eine Weile reichen.


----------



## The Ian (7. August 2010)

also dein prozzi würd ich dankend annehmen^^


----------



## Bumblebee (7. August 2010)

Nein, auch ich habe keinen *nativen* 8-Kerner am laufen - das stimmt schon

 Woran das wohl liegen mag


----------



## The Ian (7. August 2010)

ich tipp mal auf mangelndes geld bzw keine bereitschaft so viel auszugeben
abgesehen davon würd ich mal schätzen ist das PL verhältnis von sowas momentan noch nicht so toll ist, da kommt man wesentlich besser man steckt das gelt in ein günstiges system mit ner hand voll grakas


----------



## Crymes (7. August 2010)

Leute, ich werde erst wieder mitfalten, wenn die Universität es für richtig hält nen gescheiten Client für meine HD 5770 rauszubringen, bis dahin mach ich ne Pause.


----------



## mattinator (8. August 2010)

Uff, Mileston geschafft: Platz 10 im Team noch vor dem Urlaub.
Nächste Woche wird mal noch gefaltet und dann ist erstmal kurze Urlaubs-Pause. Leider muss ich wahrscheinlich eine meiner zwei GTX 275 Lightning reklamieren: der eine Lüfter läuft im Desktop-Modus mur noch stockend. Das wird wahrscheinlich eine Weile dauern, bis es abgeschlossen ist. Die Versuche, einen Lüfter einzeln über den Händler oder MSI dirket zu bekommen, sind leider gescheitert. Da wird nach dem Urlaub dann erstmal mit halber Kraft gefaltet (werde wohl auf Grund der Stromkosten sowieso etwas zurückdrehen). Wer weiß, ob die bei MSI eine Reparatur oder Austausch für eine nicht mehr produzierte überhaupt "gebacken" kriegen. Da die Twin Frozr II Kühlung jedoch mit auf die aktuellen Modelle gekommen ist, habe ich noch Hoffnung. Eigentlich wollte ich noch keine neue Grafikkarte und das Geld würde mir wenig nutzen (SLI).


----------



## Mettsemmel (9. August 2010)

Sooo Leute, bin wieder zu Hause und muss feststellen, dass ich gestern keine einzige WU abgeliefert hab, weil der über einen Tag lang an dieser P670x gefaltet hat *seufz*
Aber wad solls^^
Heut wird erstmal Gammeltag.. bin total platt...


----------



## Bumblebee (9. August 2010)

Mettsemmel schrieb:


> Sooo Leute, bin wieder zu Hause und muss feststellen, dass ich gestern keine einzige WU abgeliefert hab, weil der über einen Tag lang an dieser P670x gefaltet hat *seufz*
> Aber wad solls^^


 
Also erstmal W.B.

Und dann, die 6701 bzw. 6702 sind natürlich fordernd; sind ja schliesslich "Pseudo-BIG-WU's"
Aber mit rund 11 KPPD (beim Core i7-920***) ja auch entsprechend potent

***Die Kraft der 8 Herzen 

- Auf meinem 955BE braucht er auch über einen Tag ==> ca. 5000 PPD
- Auf meinem 1055 braucht er gut 16 Stunden ==> ca. 8000 PPD
- Auf meinem Core i7-860 braucht er gut 14 Stunden ==> ca. 10000 PPD

Nur 2682/2684/2685/2686 sind da noch "schöner"


----------



## Schmicki (9. August 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> ...die 6701 bzw. 6702 sind natürlich fordernd...
> - Auf meinem Core i7-860 braucht er gut 14 Stunden ==> ca. 10000 PPD


Das stimmt schon. Aber 14 Stunden schränken den Falt-PC doch schwer ein. Da gefallen mir die anderen A3-WUs besser. Die laufen auf meinem i7-920 @3,2GHz nur knapp 6 Stunden und bringen ca. 14000 PPD.
Für die 6040 und 6041 braucht mein PC sogar 18 Stunden.
Man müsste in der Config noch einstellen können, welche WU-Größe man falten möchte. Dann könnte man die Faltzeiten besser planen, denn ich möchte den PC auch noch für andere Sachen benutzen.


----------



## Mettsemmel (9. August 2010)

Die Faltzeit muss sich doch nicht nach der Dauer der WUs richten.
Die werden doch gespeichert. Man könnte auch bei 99% den Client beenden und am nächsten Tag fertig machen 
Wenn ich neben dem Browsergame auch noch F@H in meinen Tagesablauf einplanen müsste, würd ich ja total verzweifeln^^


----------



## T0M@0 (9. August 2010)

macht aber wenig sinn, da der bonus dann schwindet


----------



## Bumblebee (9. August 2010)

Schmicki schrieb:


> Das stimmt schon. Aber 14 Stunden schränken den Falt-PC doch schwer ein. Da gefallen mir die anderen A3-WUs besser. Die laufen auf meinem i7-920 @3,2GHz nur knapp 6 Stunden und bringen ca. 14000 PPD.
> Für die 6040 und 6041 braucht mein PC sogar 18 Stunden.


 
Und dazu kriegst du von mir dein eigenes "Das stimmt schon" zurück

Bloss, so eine "Schwarzenegger-CPU" wie unsere 920er *kann* eben WU's falten die bei einer "Rodney McKay-CPU" zu Blähungen führen würde

Und eben *diese* "fetten Oschis" sind ausserordentlich wichtige Unit's (.. und werden deshalb eben auch so ausserodentlich gut belohnt)



Schmicki schrieb:


> Man müsste in der Config noch einstellen können, welche WU-Größe man falten möchte. Dann könnte man die Faltzeiten besser planen, denn ich möchte den PC auch noch für andere Sachen benutzen.


 
... was aber gleichzeitig dazu führen würde, dass eben gerade die oben erwähnten *fetten Teile* zugunsten von einem (zumindest vermeintlich) höheren Ertrag ausgeblendet würden

Aber wir falten ja gerade eben *nicht* um herauszufinden wer den grössten Schw..enkspiegel hat


----------



## nfsgame (9. August 2010)

Boa, heute ist irgendwie nen Tag zum Vergessen... Haken wir ma ab


----------



## Perseus88 (9. August 2010)

Mal ne frage @Bumblebee
- Auf meinem 1055 braucht er gut 16 Stunden ==> ca. 8000 PPD

stock oder oc?


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (9. August 2010)

Weil DHL sich mit meinem PC nicht beeilt hat, kann ich erst morgen wieder falten. Oder noch später.


----------



## Empirelord (9. August 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Bloss, so eine "Schwarzenegger-CPU" wie unsere 920er *kann* eben WU's falten die bei einer "Rodney McKay-CPU" zu Blähungen führen würde



Also wirklich. Das hätte ich ja nicht gedacht. Rodney McKay ist doch eindeutig besser als Schwarzenegger.
Zumindest meiner Meinung nach ist Rodney der beste Charakter bei STA.


----------



## Mettsemmel (9. August 2010)

Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Weil DHL sich mit meinem PC nicht beeilt hat, kann ich erst morgen wieder falten. Oder noch später.



Dann wird wohl eher derjenige daran schuld sein, der ihn bei DHL abgegeben hat.
Hab mit DHL bisher echt durchweg nur positive Erfahrung gemacht, gerade auch was Schnelligkeit angeht.


----------



## Bumblebee (9. August 2010)

Perseus88 schrieb:


> Mal ne frage @Bumblebee
> - Auf meinem 1055 braucht er gut 16 Stunden ==> ca. 8000 PPD
> 
> stock oder oc?


 
OC (3360 MHz) - grad wird eine 6701 fertig; die hatte 16 Stunden und 25 Minuten gebraucht


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (9. August 2010)

Mettsemmel schrieb:


> Dann wird wohl eher derjenige daran schuld sein, der ihn bei DHL abgegeben hat.
> Hab mit DHL bisher echt durchweg nur positive Erfahrung gemacht, gerade auch was Schnelligkeit angeht.


Normalerweise ist DHL bei mir sehr schnell.
Auf der Internetseite steht "Zustellung i.d.R. am nächsten Werktag" und die haben das i.d.R. wohl sehr wörtlich genommen. Normalerweise kann ich Versandzeiten von 2 Tagen hinnehmen, aber jetzt warte ich auf meinen PC.


----------



## Muschkote (10. August 2010)

Oh man, da hab ich aber eine sch....-WU in der Nacht erwischt. 6701 (Run 86, Clone 2, Gen 36) mit stark schwankender Frametime. von üblichen 8min 30s - 40min  ist alles dabei. Die wird wohl "etwas" länger dauern. Hatte das schon jemand oder muss ich mir Sorgen machen?


----------



## Bumblebee (10. August 2010)

Ich hatte bisher keine grösseren Probleme mit 6701ern (und 6702)
Momentan läuft aber grad auf keiner Kiste so eine WU

Sollte (nach meine Erfahrung) eigentlich nicht merklich über
- 8 bis 9 min (Core i7)
- 10 bis 11 min (1055t)
- 11 bis 13 min (Quad 9550 und Core i5-750)
- 13 bis 14 min (955BE)
- 25 bis 27 min (C2D-8400)
pro frame brauchen

Ich drück dir die Daumen ....


----------



## mattinator (10. August 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Sollte (nach meine Erfahrung) eigentlich nicht merklich über
> - 11 bis 13 min (Quad 9550 und Core i5-750)
> pro frame brauchen



Sind das Werte für CPU-SMP2 standalone ? Mit meinem Q9650@Stock und den zwei NVIDIA-GPU-Clients komme ich min. bei den 6701-er min auf 15:07 und den 6702-er auf 14:52 min.


----------



## CheGuarana (10. August 2010)

Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Normalerweise ist DHL bei mir sehr schnell.
> Auf der Internetseite steht "Zustellung i.d.R. am nächsten Werktag" und die haben das i.d.R. wohl sehr wörtlich genommen.



Also DHL ist bei mir auch fix, aber der DHL-Mann ist bei weitem nicht so freundlch und liebevoll wie der hermes-Mann.
Deswegen bekomme ich lieber hermes-Pakete und schicke auch oft bei hermes los.


----------



## Bumblebee (10. August 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Sind das Werte für CPU-SMP2 standalone ? Mit meinem Q9650@Stock und den zwei NVIDIA-GPU-Clients komme ich min. bei den 6701-er min auf 15:07 und den 6702-er auf 14:52 min.


 
Nein, diese Werte (11 bis 13 min beim Quad 9550) beziehen sich auf meine CPU (übertaktet) *plus *2 GPU2-Clienten


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (10. August 2010)

Bei DHL mag ich die Online-Frankierung. Da kann man bequem online zahlen und bringt das fertig bezahlte Paket einfach zur Post. Kein lästiges Kleingeld raussuchen. Außerdem ist DHL bei mir näher dran und die Pakete werden schneller verschickt.

BTW: Mein PC ist immer noch nicht da. Immer noch nicht falten. *Entzug*


----------



## Bumblebee (11. August 2010)

... Ich frage mich wann die 2682 auf meinem Konto erscheint
Gesendet wurde sie um 13:36 Lokalzeit

Auf diese rund 66'000 Punkte würde ich ungern verzichten


----------



## nfsgame (11. August 2010)

Kommt schon noch, SMP-WUs haben beimir auch immer "leichte" Verzögerungen .


----------



## The Ian (11. August 2010)

immer daran denken...es sind nicht die punkte wofür wir falten 
und jetzt schlagt mich für diese aussage^^


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (11. August 2010)

The Ian schrieb:


> und jetzt schlagt mich für diese aussage^^


*schlag*


----------



## Bumblebee (11. August 2010)

The Ian schrieb:


> und jetzt schlagt mich für diese aussage^^


dann...


Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> *schlag*


 
Und nun natürlich auch ein  von mir


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (11. August 2010)

Spammen macht dank Post-Zähler Spaß.


----------



## Bumblebee (11. August 2010)

Erstens war das kein Spam
Zweitens brauchst du dringend eine Humorinjektion
Drittens zählt deine Antwort auch
Und viertens sind die Punkte immer noch nicht angekommen und ich werde langsam leicht *gallig*


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (11. August 2010)

Hoffentlich geht der Zähler wieder, wenn meine WU fertig ist.


----------



## Bumblebee (11. August 2010)

Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Hoffentlich geht der Zähler wieder, wenn meine WU fertig ist.


 
"So say we all"

btw. die *normalen* WU's wurden korrekt übermittelt - bloss die *BIG *fehlt (immer noch)


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (11. August 2010)

Big betrifft mich sowieso nicht.


----------



## Henninges (12. August 2010)

kann mir mal bitte jemand diese ungenauigkeit erklären ?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (12. August 2010)

Henninges schrieb:


> kann mir mal bitte jemand diese Ungenauigkeit erklären ?


 
Deine Frage ist (für mich) zu ungenau 
Was genau meinst du??

*Falls* du meinst "warum bekomme ich mit der WU-Zahl x nicht immer y Punkte" 
Die immer wieder vorkommenden fehlenden (und irgendwann später doch noch angerechneten) Punkte könnten einen Einfluss haben

NACHTRAG:
Wenn man - so wie du im Moment - mit einer "überschaubaren" Menge an Faltern unterwegs ist hat man natürlich einen *wesentlich* besseren Überblick
Bei mir fällt es erst *wirklich* auf wenn eine BIG fehlt (was sie im Übrigen immer noch tut)


----------



## Bumblebee (12. August 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Kommt schon noch, SMP-WUs haben beimir auch immer "leichte" Verzögerungen .


 
Nachdem diese "leichte Verzögerung" nun über 24 Stunden dauert - darf ich mir jetzt Sorgen machen??


----------



## Henninges (12. August 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Deine Frage ist (für mich) zu ungenau
> Was genau meinst du??
> 
> *Falls* du meinst "warum bekomme ich mit der WU-Zahl x nicht immer y Punkte"
> Die immer wieder vorkommenden fehlenden (und irgendwann später doch noch angerechneten) Punkte könnten einen Einfluss haben



exakt...okay, bei meiner freizeitfalterei fällt das dann schon auf...hoffen wir das beste...


----------



## SilentKilla (12. August 2010)

Alter Falter...ich war dem Forum und vor allem der Faltersektion lange abstinent. Aber was sehe ich gerade, als ich auf der Main a weng rumklicke?

WTF...TheWasp aka Bumblebee macht knapp 200k PPD.

Dafür ein dickes Lob und Anerkennung von mir.


----------



## nfsgame (12. August 2010)

Kannst ja auch locker wenn du nur gerade surfst deine 1000ppd machen .


----------



## Bumblebee (13. August 2010)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> WTF...TheWasp aka Bumblebee macht knapp 200k PPD.
> Dafür ein dickes Lob und Anerkennung von mir.


 
Danke, alter (Falter-)Freund
Aber wie ich immer zu sagen pflege
"Loben ist gut - nachmachen ist besser" 

Btw. endlich auf Platz 150 - sehr bald 149; bald 148
Fernziel *Top 100* rückt langsam näher

Es wäre noch näher wenn die BIG endlich dazugezählt wäre.... 
Ok, ok, ich jammer ja schon nimmer


----------



## nfsgame (13. August 2010)

Ich glaub da müsstest du wieder etrwas aufrüsten . In der 100er Regon gehts "hart" zur Sache .


Bekommt noch jemand außer mir keine SMP-Unit ?


----------



## mattinator (13. August 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Bekommt noch jemand außer mir keine SMP-Unit ?



Meine aktuelle 6701 ist erst ca. heute Nacht 01:00 Uhr fertig. Bis dahin wird das Problem hoffentlich beseitigt sein. Bei mir läutet's langsam den (kurzen) Urlaub ein. Gerade habe ich meine zweite 275GTX rücksendefertig gemacht, morgen geht sie zur Post. Ehe der eine Lüfter ganz fest läuft, schicke ich sie eher zur Reparatur / Tausch. Mal sehen, wie schnell sie mit der Abwicklung sind. Bin nächste Woche sowieso nicht zu Hause, das ist der "Falter" aus. Btw., ist das leise mit einem GPU2- und CPU-SMP2-Clienten.


----------



## Bumblebee (13. August 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ich glaub da müsstest du wieder etwas aufrüsten . In der 100er Region gehts "hart" zur Sache .


 
Na ja - die Luft wird da schon langsam dünn 
Aber bei meiner momentanen Faltleistung bin ich in etwa 2 Monaten dort 



nfsgame schrieb:


> Bekommt noch jemand außer mir keine SMP-Unit ?


 
Tatsächlich sind die Server etwas aus dem Takt geraten
Meine eine Kiste musste für eine neue WU auch ziemlich lange betteln 



mattinator schrieb:


> Bei mir läutet's langsam den (kurzen) Urlaub ein. Gerade habe ich meine zweite 275GTX rücksendefertig gemacht, morgen geht sie zur Post. Ehe der eine Lüfter ganz fest läuft, schicke ich sie eher zur Reparatur / Tausch.


 
Schönen Urlaub
Hoffentlich kriegst du die 275er gesund wieder - sind ja auch rar geworden die Teile


----------



## mattinator (14. August 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Schönen Urlaub
> Hoffentlich kriegst du die 275er gesund wieder - sind ja auch rar geworden die Teile



Danke für die Wünsche. Den Urlaub habe ich größtenteils selbst in der Hand, eigentlich wie immer. Das mit der Karte wird hoffentlich gut gehen, die aktuelle NVIDIA-Generation bietet unter Berücksichtigung des Preises und Verbrauchs nicht so den richtigen Folding-Push. Da es mir auch auf die Lautstärke ankommt, kämen für mich momentan eigentlich nur die 460-er oder 465-er Karten von MSI mit dem Twin Frozr II in Frage. Finde die 460 Hawk nicht schlecht: MSI N460GTX Hawk 1024MB GDDR5 PCIe 2x DVI | hoh.de. Gibt zwar höher getaktete, die werden aber auch dementsprechend lauter und "hungriger". Da mir das Folding schon wichtig ist, sind die HD 5xxx noch keine Alternative.

EDIT:

@nfsgame

Habe gerade 'ne 6012 bekommen. Sollen die zwei Clients sich mal quälen, ich geh in's Bett.


----------



## T0M@0 (14. August 2010)

bin dieses we nicht @home und glaube der falter ist abgestürzt 

hat irgendwie keine Punkte mehr abgeliefert und ich komme auf die webseite nich druf...

ist doch kacke!


----------



## mattinator (14. August 2010)

@T0M@0

Was faltest Du, GPU2 und CPU-SMP2 ? Meine letzte 6701 war heute früh ca. 01:00 Uhr fertig und dann erst forced ca. 09:00 hochgeladen, da die Nacht der Upload-Server nicht verfügbar war (der ganze Bonus futsch). Hat Dich evtl. auch betroffen. O.k., sieht eher wie GPU2 oder CPU aus: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=365622. Da hat Dein Falter wohl ein Problem.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (14. August 2010)

Moin Leute,

bei mir steht innerhalb der nächsten Woche etwas Faltverstärkung an. Mein Vater bekommt einen neuen Bürorechner (X4 630) und nachdem ich die Sommerferien täglich gearbeitet habe wird der bisherige Pentium D 945, auch bekannt als "Der 4GHertzige Toaster", durch einen Sechskerner von AMD ersetzt werden.
Ich hoffe mein Vater hat nichts dagegen, wenn bei ihm Tagsüber ein Client mitläuft.
Wie sieht es eigentlich mit der SMP-Performanz unter Linux im Vergleich zum Windowsderivat aus?
Ich hätte echt keine Lust auf eine WindowsVM -.-'.


----------



## nfsgame (14. August 2010)

Ohhhh, der berühmte Toaster .

Der Linux-SMP2 ist genausoschnell wie unter Windows . Willst du deine X1950 auch direkt mit ersetzen ?


----------



## Bumblebee (14. August 2010)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> bin dieses WE nicht @home und glaube der falter ist abgestürzt


 
Ja, sowas macht *echt* keine Laune
Und - streng nach Murphy - sowas passiert grundsätzlich immer nur wenn man(n) nicht da ist

Meine neueste *BIG* wurde brav übermittelt und angerechnet 
Die vorhergehende ist immer noch (und vlt. für immer) lost in space 

Wäre diese hier auch nicht richtig angekommen hätte ich aufgehört - so kriegen sie noch eine Chance


----------



## nfsgame (14. August 2010)

Ach Mensch, Bumble, nicht das Korn in die Flinte schmeißen . Es wird bestimmt bald wieder ein großes Update mit Korrekturen geben. Ich bin mir sicher, dass deine Big da drinn enthalten sein wird .


----------



## The Master of MORARE (14. August 2010)

Armes Bumble :'(.



nfsgame schrieb:


> Ohhhh, der berühmte Toaster .
> 
> Der Linux-SMP2 ist genausoschnell wie unter Windows . Willst du deine X1950 auch direkt mit ersetzen ?



Wo kämen wir da denn bitte hin O.o. Naja... in höhere PPD-Gefilde... wär ganz gut, aber ich sehe einfach noch keinen Grund meine mir so ans Herz gewachsene X1950 XT zu ersetzen. Noch hat sie sich nicht über ihren Takt beschwert. Ich würde mir glatt eine zweite zulegen, aber niemand möchte seine loswerden xD.


----------



## Bumblebee (14. August 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> .... durch einen Sechskerner von AMD ersetzt werden.


 
Schnall dich dann an - da tun sich Welten auf 



The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Wie sieht es eigentlich mit der SMP-Performanz unter Linux im Vergleich zum Windowsderivat aus?
> Ich hätte echt keine Lust auf eine WindowsVM -.-'.


 
Mit deinem Sechskerner kannst du alles (ausser *echte* BIG's) schnell und effzient durchkauen - ich geh mal von WIN7 aus



nfsgame schrieb:


> Ach Mensch, Bumble, nicht das Korn in die Flinte schmeißen .


 
Aber sicher doch - ich nehme immer *körniges* Schwarzpulver 



nfsgame schrieb:


> Es wird bestimmt bald wieder ein großes Update mit Korrekturen geben. Ich bin mir sicher, dass deine Big da drinn enthalten sein wird


 
Dein Wort in Gottes Gehörgang....


----------



## Henninges (14. August 2010)

schön : heute ist mein ram aus der ocz-rma gekommen...statt der üblichen "titanium" module wurden es jetzt ein paar "reaper" mit einem fiesen heatpipe konstrukt...quasi doppel"slot" kühlung für ram...passt nun nicht mehr optisch in die kiste, aber schön ist es doch das es so "unbürokratisch" ging...heute oder morgen wird dann wieder alles auf das sparsame asus board geschraubt und dann haben wir endlich wieder ruhe...also...ruhe im sinne von hardware defekten......so  will...


----------



## mattinator (14. August 2010)

Mal 'ne andere (wahrscheinlich dumme) Frage hier bei Euch. Traue mich nicht, einen eigenen Thread aufzumachen: würdet ihr einen Q9650 durch einen Xeon X3380 (Intel Xeon UP X3380, 4x 3.16GHz, Sockel-775, boxed (BX80569X3380) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland) für ca. 270 € incl. Versand über eBay (den Name darf man doch wohl nennen, oder ) von einem privaten Verkäufer aus den USA ersetzen ? Zu einem guten Teil auch wegen der Faltleistung (@stock ca. 5% mehr).

ps.: Bitte nicht lachen. Ein bisschen sind wir doch alle Zocker.


----------



## nfsgame (14. August 2010)

Durch Übertaktung bekommste aus deinem Q9650 mehr raus .
Erhöh den FSB doch einfach mal um 10 / 20 MHz. Nen ausführlichen Guide gibts hier im Forum doch auch.


----------



## mattinator (14. August 2010)

Habe ich mit meinem nForce 750i schon versucht, war nur mit grenzwertigen Spannungserhöhungen einigermaßen stabil zu kriegen. Auf keinen Fall für ca. 16 Stunden / Tag Folding (*mit Luftkühlung*). Btw., habe gerade noch mal recherchiert: Da kommen wahrscheinlich noch 19% Umsatzsteuer und ab 3.7 % Zoll dazu. Soviel ist mir das Risiko dann doch nicht wert. Vergesst die Frage am besten.


----------



## Bumblebee (14. August 2010)

==> HOLLA DIE FALTFEE <== 

Jetzt hat Kapitan auch grad noch eine *BIG* abgeliefert
Das wird heute für das Team ein guter Schnitt


----------



## nfsgame (14. August 2010)

Dafür ist mir nen P6701 abhanden gekommen .


----------



## Bumblebee (14. August 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Dafür ist mir nen P6701 abhanden gekommen .


 
... damit sich meine *BIG* nicht so alleine fühlt 
Hoffen wir mal, dass die (auch) wieder auftaucht


----------



## nfsgame (14. August 2010)

Da hat deine WU jemanden zum Spielen  .


----------



## Fate T.H (14. August 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> ...Da kommen wahrscheinlich noch 19% Umsatzsteuer und ab 3.7 % Zoll dazu. Soviel ist mir das Risiko dann doch nicht wert. Vergesst die Frage am besten.



Aber auch nur wenn der Verkäufer die Ware nicht als Geschenk versendet die gehen meist so durch.
Anderseits ist ja bis 150€ alles Zollfrei sparste wenigstens Zollgebühren. ^^
Habe bis jetzt 4 mal sachen aus Hongkong erhalten in Wert von 120€-250€ pro Paket und musste nur
einmal Zollgebühren + Umsatzsteuer entrichten weil sie vergessen haben es als "Gift" zu deklarieren. xD
Und die Kartons wahren weit größer als für so ne CPU.

Aber ist auch ne Glückssache sowas *g*


----------



## mattinator (14. August 2010)

@Fate T.H

Kann schon sein, aber wie schon gesagt: auch wenn das Risiko vllt. nicht so groß ist will ich es lieber nicht eingehen. Falls ich es bezahlen müsste, wäre die CPU zwar immer noch ein ganzes Ende billiger als in einem deutschen Web-Shop aber mir trotzdem zu teuer. Das ist auch der Grund, warum ich bei dem Angebot (als neu deklariert !) etwas skeptisch bin. Verkäufer mit nur 44 Bewertungen und bereits vor kurzem ein Kauf des gleichen Prozessors von einem eBay-Kunden mit 17 Bewertungen. Da kann man lieber das Geld für eine neue Platform sparen. 
Btw. gibt es einen eindeutigen Hinweis von eBay, den ich auch akzeptiere:


> *Hinweis für Käufer und Verkäufer: *Es ist  gesetzlich verboten, Artikel als Geschenk zu deklarieren, um diese  zollfrei zu versenden. Als Käufer sollten Sie sich vorab über anfallende  Zollgebühren erkundigen - diese sind nämlich stets vom Käufer zu  tragen.
> Mehr Informationen lesen Sie auf den Seiten des deutschen Zolls, bzw. den Seiten des österreichischen Zolls oder den Seiten des Schweizer Zolls.


----------



## Fate T.H (15. August 2010)

Ja ja der Satz ist mir durchaus geläufig worauf du aber meist als Käufer keinen einfluss
hast (zumindest offiziell) ob der Verkäufer/Händler es als Geschenk verschickt.
So sieht die Realität aus auch liegt es an jedem selbst ob er dies nutzt oder nicht.

In deinem Falle würde die CPU ca. 333€ kosten wenn die UST + Zoll zahlen müsstes. (Kaufpr. + Versand davon 3,7% = Zollgeb. / Kaufpr. + Versand + Zollgeb. davon 19% für die UST)

Aber für die mageren 4 x 0,16 GHZ mehr würd ich es auch nicht machen da passt das Verhältnis nicht.


----------



## mattinator (15. August 2010)

Fate T.H schrieb:


> Aber für die mageren 4 x 0,16 GHZ mehr würd ich es auch nicht machen da passt das Verhältnis nicht.



Jup, aber reizen tut es schon. Gerade wenn mal sich mal die Preise für die CPU hier in DE ansieht, die nicht mal verfügbar ist: Intel Xeon UP X3380, 4x 3.16GHz, Sockel-775, boxed (BX80569X3380).


----------



## Fate T.H (15. August 2010)

Ich denke das dann aber trotzdem eine neue Plattform besser ist oder ein nur ein neues 775er Board günstiger als die CPU.


----------



## mattinator (15. August 2010)

@Fate T.H

Jo, da werde ich noch etwas sparen. Ist schon noch einigermaßen flott mein System.


----------



## Bumblebee (15. August 2010)

Ich noch kurz zum Thema Intel XEON X3380 3.16GHz 
Würde ich persönlich nie machen - bloss für die 0.16 GHz mehr
Diese "Übung" würde kaum Mehrleistung bringen
Und nicht vergessen, eine Übertaktung um *bloss 10%* bringt dich mit deiner CPU bereits auf 3.3 GHz


----------



## mattinator (15. August 2010)

@Bumblebee

Danke auch für Deinen Rat. Mit meinem nForce 750i Brett ist das mit dem Übertakten halt nicht wirklich stabil, was mir jedoch für Folding echt wichtig ist. Habe recht umfangreiche Tests mit allen möglichen Takt- und Spannungs-Kombinationen durch. Vllt. versuche ich es noch mal, wenn ich das Sys auf Windows 7 umgestellt habe. Da die GPU2-Clients im Vergleich zum CPU-SMP2 den größten Teil der Leistung bringen, nutzt es mir nichts, wenn in Abwesenheit (Arbeit) der Rechner wegen Übertaktung hängenbleibt und ggf. dann die Projekte "im Eimer" sind. Viel zu schade um die vergeudete Folding-Zeit.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (15. August 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Schnall dich dann an - da tun sich Welten auf
> Mit deinem Sechskerner kannst du alles (ausser *echte* BIG's) schnell und effzient durchkauen - ich geh mal von WIN7 aus.



Das glaub ich dir aufs Wort .
Aber, *hüstel*, Windows kommt mir da nicht drauf, egal was fürn Nullnümmerchen dahinter steht. Das ist nur für den GPU-Server da . Tolles Paradoxon .

Ergänzung:

Ich bin mir beim RAM noch etwas unsicher... die http://www.pcgameshardware.de/preisvergleich/a457646.html gehen auf AMD-Brettern laut PCGH ja ordentlich scharf ins rennen... nur finde ich sonst nirgendwo ähnliche berichte... vorallem nicht zu den 890fx/sb850-Brettern.
Gebt mal bitte euren Senf dazu.


----------



## mattinator (15. August 2010)

@The Master of MORARE

Unter nativ Linux sollten die SMP2-Projekte ähnlich schnell wie mit dem Windows-CPU-SMP2-Client sein. Nach dem, woran ich mich aus dem Forum erinnere, jedoch etwas langsamer.


----------



## Bumblebee (15. August 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Mit meinem nForce 750i Brett ist das mit dem Übertakten halt nicht wirklich stabil, was mir jedoch für Folding echt wichtig ist. Da die GPU2-Clients im Vergleich zum CPU-SMP2 den größten Teil der Leistung bringen, nutzt es mir nichts, wenn in Abwesenheit (Arbeit) der Rechner wegen Übertaktung hängenbleibt und ggf. dann die Projekte "im Eimer" sind. Viel zu schade um die vergeudete Folding-Zeit.


 
Ja nee - iss klaaar 
Stabilität ist erstes Gebot/der Eimer muss leer bleiben 
Ich verstehe zwar nicht, warum sich dein Brett so hartnäckig wehrt - aus diversen Quellen (siehe Beispiel hier):
Overclock3D :: Review :: MSI P7N SLI Platinum 750i based motherboard :: Test Setup & Overclocking hört man(n) durchaus Erfolge aber manchmal soll es einfach nicht sein
Kommt noch dazu, dass deine CPU *unübertaktet* ja bereits ordentlich ranklotzt




mattinator schrieb:


> Vllt. versuche ich es noch mal, wenn ich das Sys auf Windows 7 umgestellt habe.


 
Das könnte helfen


----------



## mattinator (15. August 2010)

@Bumblebee

Danke für den Link, war schon in meinen Favoriten. Hatte ich irgendwann schon mal druchgesehen. War allerdings noch mit dem Q9550, vllt. mache ich in der dritten Urlaubswoche noch mal einen Versuch. Die Falt-Leistung ist durch die fehlende zweite 275 GTX sowieso ganz schön runter, da kommt es nicht ganz so darauf an. Außerdem sind die Clients nicht mehr ganz so sensibel bzgl. Kaltstart des Rechners (meistens hatte ich Freezes). Kann ja dann fast den ganzen Tag nach dem Rechten sehen. Außerdem läuft der Q9650 mit gleichmäßigeren Kern-Temperaturen und das Flüssigmetall-Pad habe ich durch anständige Arctic-Wärmeleitpaste ersetzt. Das Flüssigmetall-PAD war wahrscheinlich etwas hinderlich bei Lastwechseln (Projekt-Ende / -Start). Das waren auch so die Stellen, bei denen es meistens gehakt hat. Außerdem sollte die jetzt fehlende zweite Grafikkarte eher zur Stabilität des Systems beitragen.


----------



## Bumblebee (15. August 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Aber, *hüstel*, Windows kommt mir da nicht drauf, egal was fürn Nullnümmerchen dahinter steht.


 
Ich meinte das in erster Linie deshalb, weil ich *unter WIN-XP-PRO* ordentliche Probleme mit dieser (ev. einfach "zu neuen") Technologie hatte
Seit der Umstellung auf WIN7 läuft alles "superduper"



The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Ich bin mir beim RAM noch etwas unsicher... Berichte zu 890fx/sb850-Brettern.
> Gebt mal bitte euren Senf dazu.


 
Kann ich nur sagen - habe G.Skill Ripjaws 2x2GB Kit, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 im Einsatz und die laufen gut



mattinator schrieb:


> Danke für den Link, war schon in meinen Favoriten.


 
Aber gerne 
Und nochmal - in deinem Fall ist ein OC *nicht wirklich* erforderlich; Stabilität viel wichtiger


----------



## Henninges (15. August 2010)

hey ho... bin wieder dabei...nach 24 stunden umbau habe ich doch glatt nen meter schlauch im rechner weniger und 3°c niedriegere temps im kreislauf...irgendwie hat sich das mal so richtig gelohnt...dafür bekomme ich die kiste nun nicht mehr zu...der kabelbaum auf der rechten towerseite ist einfach zu fett...mit verlusten ist zu rechnen...


----------



## The Ian (15. August 2010)

jo mein kabelbaum musste da auch rein gewängt werden, so dass sich die seitenwand leicht biegt...ich versteh nicht warum die hersteller da nicht mehr platz dazwischen lassen


----------



## Henninges (15. August 2010)

ne das sieht auch nicht schön aus...auf der linken seite "hui"...auf der rechten "pfui"...anbei noch ein testaufbau mit der "retrohardware"...8800gts + 8800gt beim folden...last but not least ein bild was mir doch zu denken geben sollte...


----------



## Bumblebee (15. August 2010)

Diese Bilder vom Tower *schauder* 
 nee - ist manchmal einfach schwierig

Ich poste dann nä. WE ein Bild von meiner Doppel-GTX470-WaKü-Installation


----------



## Henninges (15. August 2010)

so schlimm ? linke seite könnte ja zu und die rechte sieht man eh nicht...


----------



## nfsgame (15. August 2010)

Wenn ihr schaudern wollt, ich stelle gleich mal nen Pic von meinem Falter rein .


----------



## Henninges (15. August 2010)

ich schauder schon bei diesem schiet wetter...mann mann mann...das ganze ausgebagere vom letzten WE ist für'n "popo"...


----------



## nfsgame (15. August 2010)

Und desswegen warste nicht beim Teamtreffen , hättest du nicht vorher mal die Krisstalkugel befragen können ?


----------



## Henninges (15. August 2010)

keine kugel im haus...wenn du mir damit mal aushelfen könntest ?


----------



## nfsgame (15. August 2010)

Ist gerade in Reperatur, sorry .


----------



## Henninges (15. August 2010)

...verdammt.


----------



## Bumblebee (15. August 2010)

Henninges schrieb:


> so schlimm ? linke seite könnte ja zu und die rechte sieht man eh nicht...


 
Stimmt schon - linke Seite könnte zu; je nachdem sowieso besser für den Luftfluss
Stimmt schon - rechte Seite sieht keiner; bloss ich wüsste es - und das würde mich stören (bin halt ein heikel Gerlschen was *meine* Kisten angeht)

Und Kristallkugel hab ich auch grad keine da - um mich dem vorherrschenden (Spam-)Thema anzuschliessen


----------



## T0M@0 (15. August 2010)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> bin dieses we nicht @home und glaube der falter ist abgestürzt
> 
> hat irgendwie keine Punkte mehr abgeliefert und ich komme auf die webseite nich druf...
> 
> ist doch kacke!



so nun bin ich wieder zuhause... PC lief wie ne 1, aber Internet war weg... Router raus wieder rein --> alles wieder gut... son scheiß, lief um sonst die kiste...

und deswegen hat mich The Master of MORARE überholt xD


----------



## Fate T.H (15. August 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Und nochmal - in deinem Fall ist ein OC *nicht wirklich* erforderlich; Stabilität viel wichtiger



Naja ne CPU @ Stock ist aber ne langweilige CPU die Dinger wollen getreten werden.


----------



## mattinator (15. August 2010)

Fate T.H schrieb:


> Naja ne CPU @ Stock ist aber ne langweilige CPU die Dinger wollen getreten werden.



Besser langweilig und stabil, als interessant und freezed.


----------



## Fate T.H (16. August 2010)

Ne dann doch lieber getreten und stabil.
Glaub meine letzte Stock CPU war nen AMD Duron mit 1,1GHz. ^^
Seit dem Athlon64 werden sie immer OCed vor allem die taktfreudigen Intels.


----------



## Bumblebee (16. August 2010)

Es geht hier darum die Priorität zu setzen:

getreten *ODER* stabil

Natürlich sind wir alle (mehr oder weniger) Overclocker - ist ja hier auch PCGH(x)-Forum und nicht das Forum der Standard-User eV. 
Instabilität heisst hier nicht
"Mist - jetzt ist mir beim Gamen der Monitor gefreezed"
sondern
"Mist - mein Forschungsresultat wird nicht/erst später nach Stanford übermittelt" 

Und das riskieren wir nicht, bloss um noch mit ein paar MHz mehr zu "protzen"

*"Did i made myself clear?"* *"SIR, YES SIR"*
.. na bitte - geht doch ..


----------



## mattinator (16. August 2010)

Bin dann mal weg *SIR, YES SIR*.
"*Mei Gutster*" macht die aktuelle 6073 und 5765 noch fertig und fährt dann (hoffentlich) runter. Werde ich jedoch sicherheitshalber heute Nachmittag noch mal von meinem Jungen prüfen lassen, der hütetwährend unserer Abwesenheit die Wohnung.


----------



## Bumblebee (16. August 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Bin dann mal weg


 
Dann "weg" mal schön 

Btw. - bloss falls es jemanden interessiert - PC Games Hardware Milestones Page - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Fate T.H (16. August 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Und das riskieren wir nicht, bloss um noch mit ein paar MHz mehr zu "protzen")



Seit aber auch nicht abgeneigt wenn diese paar MHz vernünftig rennen und somit die sachen schneller fertig werden oder ?
Wie sagt man so schön von nix kommt nix. 

Oder noch anders gesagt man steigert die Effizienz aber ist ja auch wurscht.


----------



## nfsgame (16. August 2010)

Glückwunsch zu den 40Mio Bumble .


----------



## Henninges (16. August 2010)

grats zu 40000k !


----------



## Mettsemmel (17. August 2010)

Glückwunsch Hummel 

Bin ab morgen früh wieder mal weg bis Sonntag.
Wie gewohnt läuft mein Falter natürlich weiter Und diesmal die PS3 auch.
Da ich die letzten Tage zu viel gezockt hab, sind meine durchschnitts-PPD deutlich geschrumpft, aber das müsste dann wieder etwas hoch gehen.

Übrigens kam mir die Idee, dass wir ja im Zuge des guten Gedankens beim Folding@Home gleichzeitig noch Werbung für Blut-, Organ- und Knochenmarkspende machen könnten.
Dadurch hilft man den kranken Menschen nicht nur indirekt durch Forschung sondern wirklich direkt, ohne Umwege und effektiv.
Blutspende ist völlig unbedenklich und Organspendeausweise besorgen und ausfüllen macht noch weniger Umstände  Knochenmarkspende hab ich mich noch zu wenig informiert, die Risiken dürften aber glaube ich auch gegen 0 gehen.

Wenn wir dafür werben würden, könnte man auch endlich mal ein Zeichen setzen, dass wir es nicht wegen der Stats machen sondern wegen des Zwecks.


----------



## CheGuarana (18. August 2010)

Wuhaaaah *gähn*

Bin voll auf den Thread hier eingeschlafen.

Falls noch jemand ein SLI AM2+ Board günstig braucht oder 2GB Kingston HyperX RAm der kann man in meinem Verkaufsthread vorbeischauen.
Für Falter gibts Folding-Brotherhood-Rabatte, dabei sind 35€ fü rein SLI Board auch so schon wenig. 

Ich habe meine Foldingkarriere erstmal auf Eis gelegt da es wichtigeres gibt, Arbeit, Reallife und so weiter. Seid mir nicht böse.^^


----------



## Bumblebee (18. August 2010)

Ich bin  *sehr böse *
Allerdings nicht auf dich - Toxy - sondern auf meinen (Profil-)Rechner
Der ist nämlich letzte Nacht gestorben
Genauer gesagt hat wohl (wie es machmal leider auch bei den Menschen vorkommt) die Pumpe versagt
Werde dann heute abend versuchen den Rechner (mit Default-Kühler) zu reanimieren


----------



## Schmicki (18. August 2010)

Das ist sehr ärgerlich. Ich drück dir die Daumen, dass die Hardware keinen Schaden davongetragen hat.


----------



## nfsgame (18. August 2010)

Pumpenausfall kenne ich...
Allerdings hat das Board bei 90°C CPU-Case-Temp abgeschaltet.


Bei der Post liegt etwas für nen Upgrade . Die CPU ist schon lange da (@Henninges: Geld auch inzwischen da?).


----------



## Henninges (18. August 2010)

jaha...kohle ist wohlbehalten eingetroffen...


----------



## nfsgame (18. August 2010)

Irgendwelche Einwände gegen eine (kurzfristige) Kombination aus dem Sys:

C2D E6300
Asus Maximus 2 Gene
1GB DDR2-667
Geforce 9500GT / Radeon X1300
Samsung F1 320GB

mit einem FSP 350-60MDN (350W, 1x 19,5A @ +12V)?


----------



## Scheolin (18. August 2010)

Von wem kommt wohl die graka*hust*


----------



## nfsgame (18. August 2010)

Und das LAN-Kabel für den PC .


----------



## nichtraucher91 (18. August 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Irgendwelche Einwände gegen eine (kurzfristige) Kombination aus dem Sys:
> 
> C2D E6300
> Asus Maximus 2 Gene
> ...



könnte für nen inet PC noch reichen. bin mir aber nicht sicher...


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Bumblebee (18. August 2010)

Reanimation erfolgreich
Der Q6600 muss sich für den Moment mit LuKü (default) begnügen
Habe ihn - bloss um auf der sicheren Seite zu sein - auch auf 3 GHz "runtergetaktet"


----------



## Henninges (19. August 2010)

default ist dann also boxed gekühlt ?


----------



## Bumblebee (19. August 2010)

Genau - der Kühler "out of the box" 
So bleibt es natürlich nur bis ich WaKü wieder "geflickt" habe
Will aber in diesen alten Rechner nicht mehr (zu) viel investieren


----------



## nfsgame (19. August 2010)

Hier mal ein kleiner Überblick über meinen zukünftigen (Falt-)HTPC . Wer nochnie ein lautes Netzteil gehört hat lässt den Ton nun angeschaltet...


----------



## Henninges (19. August 2010)

da muss ich direkt mal "kontern"...


----------



## Perseus88 (19. August 2010)

Ihr habt ja radau kisten. Da bekommt man es ja mit der angst.


----------



## Henninges (19. August 2010)

hab ich auch gerade festgestellt das meine rotoren ihren namen zu recht verdienen...


----------



## Bumblebee (19. August 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Hier mal ein kleiner Überblick über meinen zukünftigen (Falt-)HTPC . Wer nochnie ein lautes Netzteil gehört hat lässt den Ton nun angeschaltet...


 
Ja, nicht gerade leise
Was mich aber mehr beruhigt - "Riech-omatic" ist deaktiviert (nackte Füsse) 



Henninges schrieb:


> da muss ich direkt mal "kontern"...


 
Definitiv leiser - so hat man(n) es lieber

@ Perseus88.... "Radau-Kisten" sind beide nicht; oder aber du bis *extrem* verwöhnt


----------



## Henninges (19. August 2010)

also ich habe den versuch gewagt mal die pumpe für zwei sekunden vom strom zu nehmen...das ergebniss war mehr als ernüchternd...die billigen revoltecs schleifen vor sich hin...


----------



## Schmicki (19. August 2010)

@nfsgame
Der Krach ist ja mörderisch. Also schaffe ich mir schon mal kein HTPC an.


----------



## T0M@0 (20. August 2010)

scheiß KD seit Mittag kein Internet/TV/Telefon mehr... hab nun mein Handy als Modem angeschlossen, damit ein paar WUs geholt/gesendet werden können, aber dies hatte ich auf arbeit mit... hoffe morgen wieder Inet zu haben ;(


----------



## Bumblebee (20. August 2010)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> ... hoffe morgen wieder Inet zu haben ;(


 
Glück auf - ich drück dir einen Daumen


----------



## T0M@0 (20. August 2010)

immernoch kein I-Net

aber:

4Mio. Punkte geschafft


----------



## Bumblebee (20. August 2010)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> 4Mio. Punkte geschafft


 
Grats
Nun geht der Daumen (ungedrückt) hoch


----------



## T0M@0 (20. August 2010)

und inet geht auch wieder... Irgendwer im haus guckt wohl schwarz und zieht ab und zu unseren stecker -.-


----------



## computertod (20. August 2010)

ist es beim GPU3 clienten normal, dass der am Anfang erstmal nen Testprotein faltet?
falte jetzt nämlich auch auf meiner 5770


----------



## Bumblebee (20. August 2010)

computertod schrieb:


> ist es beim GPU3 clienten normal, dass der am Anfang erstmal nen Testprotein faltet?
> falte jetzt nämlich auch auf meiner 5770


 
Ein Testprotein??
Verstehe ich jetzt nicht - wie meinst du das??


----------



## The Master of MORARE (20. August 2010)

Ach Leute, da liegen zuhause die Komponenten herum und der RAM kommt genau dann an, wenn ich in der Schule hocke >.<'.
Das zum Thema "keep folding".


----------



## computertod (20. August 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ein Testprotein??
> Verstehe ich jetzt nicht - wie meinst du das??


folgendes mein ich:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perseus88 (20. August 2010)

Bildschirmschoner,leistungsbremse.
Zeigt dir grad nur an das nicht gefaltet wird. siehe donor,da steht sonst dein name und teamnummer.


----------



## computertod (20. August 2010)

und wie bring ich den dann zum falten? Name und Teamnummer sind eingegeben


----------



## Bumblebee (20. August 2010)

computertod schrieb:


> folgendes mein ich:


 
Aha, danke, nun bin ich schlauer
Habe ich noch nie gesehen, sowas

Hängt möglicherweise mit dem Viewer zusammen (den man eh nicht benützen sollte weil er Leistung "frisst")

Falls du GPU3 falten willst nimm den hier: http://www.stanford.edu/~friedrim/.Folding@home-Win32-GPU_XP-631.zip
Sonst (GPU2) den hier: http://www.stanford.edu/group/pandegroup/folding/release/Folding@home-Win32-GPU_XP-623.zip


----------



## computertod (20. August 2010)

is da nen großer unterschied zwischen GPU3 und GPU2? will eigentlich nur meine 5770 zum falten überreden


----------



## Empirelord (20. August 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Hier mal ein kleiner Überblick über meinen zukünftigen (Falt-)HTPC . Wer nochnie ein lautes Netzteil gehört hat lässt den Ton nun angeschaltet...



Das ist doch absolut kein Problem.
Damit könnte ich im Dauereinsatz leben(ohne Ironie).
Nen Freund von mir hat die gleiche Einstellung, der lässt den Lüfter seiner 4870 X2 auch immer auf 100%.

Achso, es ist kein unterschied, weil die beide den selben kernel benutzen, ich würde aber mit einer 5770 nicht falten, es lohnt nicht.(ca. 3500ppd)


----------



## nfsgame (20. August 2010)

Das Netzteil wird noch ausgetauscht . So ists Wohnzimmeruntauglich .


----------



## Bumblebee (21. August 2010)

computertod schrieb:


> is da nen großer Unterschied zwischen GPU3 und GPU2? will eigentlich nur meine 5770 zum falten überreden


 
Nicht wirklich
Alle *FERMI*-Karten können mit GPU2 nichts (mehr) anfangen - da ist GPU3 Pflicht
Alles "vorher" - auch deine ATI - kann beides
Ich persönlich benütze GPU3 nur für die FERMI's


----------



## computertod (21. August 2010)

hm, hab jetzt den GPU3 am laufen

€: 





Empirelord schrieb:


> ich würde aber mit einer 5770 nicht falten, es lohnt nicht.(ca. 3500ppd)



die 5770 faltet ungefähr 3x so schnell/viel wie mein E4300 @ 2,4Ghz


----------



## The Master of MORARE (21. August 2010)

Soooodele,

konnte eben endlich den Arbeitsspeicher abholen. Bin nun mal am basteln.
Ein wahrlich würdiger Speicher für den großen X6 . Und das schaurige daran, die Module sind keine 22 Tage alt !


----------



## Bumblebee (22. August 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Soooodele,
> 
> konnte eben endlich den Arbeitsspeicher abholen. Bin nun mal am basteln.
> Ein wahrlich würdiger Speicher für den großen X6 . Und das schaurige daran, die Module sind keine 22 Tage alt !


 
Um 22:16 holst du RAM ab?? 
Tür aufgebrochen oder Scheibe eingeschlagen?? 

Ernsthaft,  zu den Riegeln; ich hoffe der X6er weiss sie auch zu schätzen


----------



## Empirelord (22. August 2010)

Welches Mainboard hast du da denn verwendet, dein altes nimmt doch nur DDR2 Ram?
Und sonst natürlich happy folding.

Edit, ok hat sich erledigt. (890fxa-gd70)


----------



## Bumblebee (22. August 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ich poste dann nä. WE ein Bild von meiner Doppel-GTX470-WaKü-Installation


 
Nachdem ich meine "Drohungen" zu halten pflege hier das Bild


----------



## nfsgame (22. August 2010)

Der HTPC läuft nun auch, und zwar leise . Nur das Gehäuse fehlt noch .


----------



## Bumblebee (22. August 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Der HTPC läuft nun auch, und zwar leise . Nur das Gehäuse fehlt noch .


 
Gibt es einen Grund für den alten GraKa-Treiber??


----------



## nfsgame (22. August 2010)

Die Platte war vorher im "richtigen" Falter drinn, Vista fährt auf dem HTPC Board auch hoch. Und ich war bis jetzt zu Faul zum neu installieren .


----------



## mattinator (22. August 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Btw. - bloss falls es jemanden interessiert - PC Games Hardware Milestones Page - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats



Oh mein G.... Bin heute zurück, nachträglich Glückwunsch.
Werde auch mal wieder ein paar Projekte einwerfen.


----------



## Mettsemmel (22. August 2010)

So Mädels, ich bin wieder da, Festival war hammermäßig und aus meinen Stats der letzten Tage schließe ich, dass sich mein armer Clint (so heißt mein Rechner =D ) mit 670x WUs abquälen musste.
Seit dem die da sind schaff ichs selbst mit PS3 Unterstützung nichtmehr dauerhaft über die 6000 PPD Grenze...


----------



## computertod (22. August 2010)

so, seit ich mit meiner 5770 falte gehts bei mir aufwärts mit den Punkten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


die Linie in der oberen Grafik ist die Vorschau, wenn ich mit meinem Punkteanstieg so weiter machen würde, oder?


----------



## The Ian (22. August 2010)

die linie zeit wie es weiter gehen würde mit deiner momentanen durchschnitts ppd, wird also noch etwas steiler ausfallen in den nächsten 5 tagen


----------



## The Master of MORARE (22. August 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Um 22:16 holst du RAM ab??
> Tür aufgebrochen oder Scheibe eingeschlagen??


Eine Scheibe war wirklich kaputt !
Ich wusste (diesesmal zum Glück) wo mein inkompetentes DHL-Männchen die Ware hinterlassen hat. Glück gehabt



Empirelord schrieb:


> Welches Mainboard hast du da denn verwendet, dein altes nimmt doch nur DDR2 Ram?
> Und sonst natürlich happy folding.
> 
> Edit, ok hat sich erledigt. (890fxa-gd70)



Allerdings muckt der Ramteiler irgendwie noch herum. Muss mal das Beta-Bios testen .

Hab gerade das erste mal den Klienten gestartet.
Von der Logzeit her ein Mordsunterschied , allerdings kommt mir diese Verdoppelei im Output etwas Komisch vor .
Helft mir mal bitte auf die Sprünge^^'.
Hab auch noch keine Anstalten gemacht die PPD zu errechnen (6x3,2GHz|Mittlere Arbeitslast).



Spoiler



Folding@home - Main

###############################################################################
###############################################################################

Launch directory: /home/morare
Executable: ./fah6
Arguments: -smp 6 -verbosity 9 

[19:40:25] - Ask before connecting: No
[19:40:25] - User name: The_Master_of_MORARE (Team 70335)
[19:40:25] - User ID: 19DBA57635E647C3
[19:40:25] - Machine ID: 1
[19:40:25] 
[19:40:25] Loaded queue successfully.
[19:40:25] 
[19:40:25] + Processing work unit
[19:40:25] Core required: FahCore_a3.exe
[19:40:25] Core found.
[19:40:25] - Autosending finished units... [August 22 19:40:25 UTC]
[19:40:25] Trying to send all finished work units
[19:40:25] + No unsent completed units remaining.
[19:40:25] - Autosend completed
[19:40:25] Working on queue slot 01 [August 22 19:40:25 UTC]
[19:40:25] + Working ...
[19:40:25] - Calling './FahCore_a3.exe -dir work/ -nice 19 -suffix 01 -np 6 -nocpulock -checkpoint 15 -verbose -lifeline 4635 -version 629'

Warning: Ignoring unknown arg 
[19:40:25] 
[19:40:25] *------------------------------*
[19:40:25] Folding@Home Gromacs SMP Core
[19:40:25] Version 2.22 (June 10, 2010)
[19:40:25] 
[19:40:25] Preparing to commence simulation
[19:40:25] - Ensuring status. Please wait.
[19:40:35] - Looking at optimizations...
[19:40:35] - Working with standard loops on this execution.
[19:40:35] - Previous termination of core was improper.
[19:40:35] - Files status OK
[19:40:35] - Expanded 1798026 -> 2396877 (decompressed 133.3 percent)
[19:40:35] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=1798026 data_size=2396877, decompressed_data_size=2396877 diff=0
[19:40:35] - Digital signature verified
[19:40:35] 
[19:40:35] Project: 6014 (Run 1, Clone 113, Gen 255)
[19:40:35] 
[19:40:35] Entering M.D.
Starting 6 threads
NNODES=6, MYRANK=4, HOSTNAME=thread #4
NNODES=6, MYRANK=1, HOSTNAME=thread #1
NNODES=6, MYRANK=0, HOSTNAME=thread #0
NNODES=6, MYRANK=3, HOSTNAME=thread #3
NNODES=6, MYRANK=5, HOSTNAME=thread #5
NNODES=6, MYRANK=2, HOSTNAME=thread #2
Reading file work/wudata_01.tpr, VERSION 4.0.99_development_20090605 (single precision)
Note: tpx file_version 68, software version 70
Making 1D domain decomposition 1 x 6 x 1
starting mdrun 'Protein in POPC'
128000008 steps, 256000.0 ps (continuing from step 127500008, 255000.0 ps).
[19:40:43] Completed 0 out of 500000 steps  (0%)
[19:45:45] Completed 5000 out of 500000 steps  (1%)

NOTE: Turning on dynamic load balancing

[19:51:20] Completed 5000 out of 500000 steps  (1%)
[19:53:55] Completed 10000 out of 500000 steps  (2%)
[19:59:15] Completed 10000 out of 500000 steps  (2%)
[20:01:38] Completed 15000 out of 500000 steps  (3%)
[20:07:15] Completed 15000 out of 500000 steps  (3%)
[20:10:32] Completed 20000 out of 500000 steps  (4%)
[20:16:24] Completed 20000 out of 500000 steps  (4%)
[20:20:10] Completed 25000 out of 500000 steps  (5%)



Edit:

Es wird immer komischer O.o!



Spoiler



21:20:25] Completed 45000 out of 500000 steps  (9%)
[21:32:00] Completed 50000 out of 500000 steps  (10%)
[21:41:51] Completed 55000 out of 500000 steps  (11%)
[21:42:10] Completed 50000 out of 500000 steps  (10%)
[21:53:32] Completed 60000 out of 500000 steps  (12%)
[21:57:39] Completed 55000 out of 500000 steps  (11%)
[22:07:02] Completed 65000 out of 500000 steps  (13%)
[22:12:33] Completed 60000 out of 500000 steps  (12%)
[22:20:59] Completed 70000 out of 500000 steps  (14%)
[22:30:09] Completed 65000 out of 500000 steps  (13%)
[22:39:10] Completed 75000 out of 500000 steps  (15%)
[22:46:55] Completed 70000 out of 500000 steps  (14%)
[22:52:32] Completed 80000 out of 500000 steps  (16%)


----------



## The Ian (22. August 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Nachdem ich meine "Drohungen" zu halten pflege hier das Bild



ist diese art der installation nicht etwas ungünstig gewählt?? der schlauch wäre doch dort mit einem winkelstück oder von der anderen seite besser angebracht oder gibts nen driftigen gund für diese verschlauchung?


----------



## nfsgame (23. August 2010)

@The Master of MORARE: Ich glaub dein X6 kann nicht zählen , dabei war das doch damals nen Intel der diesen Bug hatte...


----------



## The Master of MORARE (23. August 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> @The Master of MORARE: Ich glaub dein X6 kann nicht zählen , dabei war das doch damals nen Intel der diesen Bug hatte...



Habs nun gelöst !
Da hat er doch wirklich zweimal den Core laufen gehabt O.o.
Nun sieht es schon besser aus:



> Projekt 6014
> 
> Average load imbalance: 5.5 %
> Part of the total run time spent waiting due to load imbalance: 2.5 %
> ...


----------



## nfsgame (23. August 2010)

Ich hab gerade mal in meinen Falter geschaut, was ich da gesehen hab gefällt mir gar nicht...
Die Kühlflüssigkeit hat eine milchige Fäörbung angenommen und die Schläuche sind irgendwie "steif" geworden .
Wie kommt das? Der Kreislauf ist geschlossen, also von außen kann nix rangekommen sein. Durchgespült war auch gut...


----------



## The Master of MORARE (23. August 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ich hab gerade mal in meinen Falter geschaut, was ich da gesehen hab gefällt mir gar nicht...
> Die Kühlflüssigkeit hat eine milchige Fäörbung angenommen und die Schläuche sind irgendwie "steif" geworden .
> Wie kommt das? Der Kreislauf ist geschlossen, also von außen kann nix rangekommen sein. Durchgespült war auch gut...



Wirklich _alles_ gut und _lange_ gespült?
Im Waküabteil des Forums gibt es da ja Streitereien drüber ohne Ende .

Edit:

13587.21 PPD  mit nem X6 @ Std. bei nem P6012 während ich munter im Netz surfe.

Alter Falter. Das Ding ist ja doppelt so effizient wie der Faltserver a la 2 x 9800GT (20% OC) + X2 2,6GHz!


----------



## Bumblebee (23. August 2010)

The Ian schrieb:


> Der Schlauch wäre doch dort mit einem Winkelstück oder von der anderen Seite besser angebracht oder gibts nen *t*riftigen Grund für diese Verschlauchung?


 
Das ist der Grund - ich hatte kein Winkelstück
Auch wenn es lediglich ein optisches Problem ist - das löse ich dann noch



The Ian schrieb:


> Der Schlauch wäre doch dort mit einem Winkelstück oder von der anderen Seite besser angebracht oder gibts nen *t*riftigen Grund für diese Verschlauchung?


 
Nee, geht nicht in dem Layout
Aber auch hier - nichts ist bei mir sacrosankt 

Dann aber noch was ganz Anderes
Ich möchte euch danken für die (endlich) wieder ansteigende Tendenz
In letzter Zeit habt ihr wieder merklich mehr "rangeschafft"
Nun haben wir auch den *21 Rang* in der Tasche 
Wenn wir wieder das Niveau von März oder April erreichen könnten - das wäre spitze 




nfsgame schrieb:


> Ich hab gerade mal in meinen Falter geschaut, was ich da gesehen hab gefällt mir gar nicht...
> Die Kühlflüssigkeit hat eine milchige Färbung angenommen und die Schläuche sind irgendwie "steif" geworden .
> Wie kommt das? Der Kreislauf ist geschlossen, also von außen kann nix rangekommen sein. Durchgespült war auch gut...


 
Tönt erstmal ziemlich 
*Was für* Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt du??
*Aus was für* Material bestehen die Schläuche
*Aus was für* Material der Kühlkörper, der Ausgleichsbehälter, der Radiator
Ach wasssss - poste einfach mal *ALLES *über deine WaKü


----------



## nfsgame (23. August 2010)

Die Pumpe ist auch ziemlich laut geworden, wohl die Welle (ne 1046). Kühlflüssigkeit ist Inno Protect, CPU-Kühler nen OCZ HydroFlow, Auf der Graka sitzt nen EK VGA-Block (beides Kupfer). Radi ist nen 360er-Alphacool. Schläuche 10/8 PVC.

Färbung und Pumpengeräusche im Anhang...


----------



## Bumblebee (23. August 2010)

Sorry für die möglicherweise (fast) beleidigende Frage, aber:

Hast du korrekt gemischt (1:3)?
Hast du korrekt mit dest. Wasser gemischt?

Auf jeden Fall *SOFORT* entleeren,spülen,refillen - aber hast du natürlich längst gemacht


----------



## nfsgame (23. August 2010)

Ist korrekt gemischt . Ist auch erstmal aus, ich muss erstmal neue Kühlflüssigkeit holen . Solange muss der HTPC falten .


----------



## mattinator (23. August 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Wenn wir wieder das Niveau von März oder April erreichen könnten - das wäre spitze



Meine zweite Lightning ist wieder da. Eigentlich ja nicht, MSI hat sie komplett getauscht (nur 8 Tage zwischen Rücksendung an Händler und neuer Karte !). Zumindest diese (Urlaubs-)Woche werde ich nochmal "volle Pulle" reinhauen (läuft schon). Danach mal schauen, vor dem Urlaub haben sie die Elektro-Zähler abgelesen. Eigentlich hätte ich den Verbrauch ja mal verfolgen können, aber ich lasse mich lieber überraschen.


----------



## CheGuarana (23. August 2010)

...dann wirds eine böse Überraschung. Wie wenn du zum Geburtstag einen Sack Kartoffeln bekommst und sogar noch schlimmer. ;D


----------



## mattinator (23. August 2010)

@Toxy

Ganz so schlimm wir es (hoffentlich) nicht mehr werden, die erste Erhöhung hatte ich ja schon bekommen. Außerdem bin ich mit unseren Betriebskosten schon Tiefschläge gewohnt. Solange ich es noch einigermaßen bezahlen kann, ist es mir die Sache schon wert. Außerdem habe ich genug andere Hobbys, die nicht so viel oder fast gar kein Geld kosten. Da kann ich in eins auch mal etwas mehr investieren.


----------



## nfsgame (23. August 2010)

Nicht schlecht für nen ollen Dualcore, ne ?


----------



## Bumblebee (23. August 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht für nen ollen Dualcore, ne ?


 
Nein, definitiv nicht schlecht

btw. - Sag ich mir auch immer wenn ich mir meinen "Kleinsten" (8400er OC) anschaue


----------



## nfsgame (23. August 2010)

Mehr ist sicherlich noch drinn, allerdings macht mein Ram bei DDR2-842 schon dicht .


----------



## mattinator (23. August 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht für nen ollen Dualcore, ne ?



Aber schon ganz schön "warm".


----------



## nfsgame (23. August 2010)

Kein Wunder, noch sitzt da nen Aluklotz aus nem Medion drauf , das Caseking-Paket ist nochnicht da, daher auch momentan "Testaufbau auf Mainboardschachtel" mit 350W-FSP-Netzteil .


----------



## nichtraucher91 (23. August 2010)

Was meint ihr was eine 8400 GS über PCI angebunden bringen würde?




mattinator schrieb:


> Aber schon ganz schön "warm".



geht noch. Kann ich um locker 20°C topen 



Toxy schrieb:


> ...dann wirds eine böse Überraschung. Wie wenn du  zum Geburtstag einen Sack Kartoffeln bekommst und sogar noch schlimmer.  ;D



Wie so ist das eine böde Überraschung?

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## nfsgame (23. August 2010)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Was meint ihr was eine 8400 GS über PCI angebunden bringen würde?


Frust über maximal 400ppd .


----------



## The Master of MORARE (23. August 2010)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> geht noch. Kann ich um locker 20°C topen
> 
> ...



*TROPEN*, es heißt Tropen !

...
..
.
Mit bumbleligen Hervorhebungen.png ^^'


----------



## Schmicki (23. August 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht für nen ollen Dualcore, ne ?



Heißes Teil! 

Mist! Jetzt ist mir, zum zweiten Mal, bei ner P6701 WU der PC abgestürzt. Zum Glück war ich schon zu hause und habe es nach einer Stunde Leerlauf gemerkt.  (beim letzten Mal 6 Stunden Leerlauf)
Ansonsten ist mir der PC beim SMP2-Falten noch nie abgestürzt. Das muss an diesen doofen P670X WUs liegen.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (23. August 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Frust über maximal 400ppd .



auf Grund der Anbindung oder der High-End GPU?

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## nfsgame (23. August 2010)

Ein Großteil ist der GPU zu verdanken, die Anbindung schluckt noch weitere 100ppd.


----------



## Bumblebee (23. August 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> *TROPEN*, es heißt Tropen !
> Mit bumbleligen Hervorhebungen.png ^^'


 
 haste fein gemacht 

Und ja, ist schon kuschelig warm, das Teil
Kann meinem 8400er nicht passieren; der hat keinen "Durchzug" sondern "badet" 
Vgl. Bild hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...her-eure-folding-home-pcs-25.html#post1899193


----------



## T0M@0 (23. August 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Frust über maximal 400ppd .



ich hatte mal eine mit PCIe 1x und die wollte garnicht falten ;(


----------



## The Master of MORARE (23. August 2010)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> ich hatte mal eine mit PCIe 1x und die wollte garnicht falten ;(



Stellt euch mal so ein Altschulbrett mit nem Haufen Voodoos vor , entsprechende Klienten vorausgesetzt !

@ T0M@0:

Ich halte hier mal ein SMP-Feuerwerk ab .


----------



## LuXTuX (24. August 2010)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> ich hatte mal eine mit PCIe 1x und die wollte garnicht falten ;(



ich schätze mal, Du hast dann die karte gefaltet oder?


----------



## T0M@0 (25. August 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Stellt euch mal so ein Altschulbrett mit nem Haufen Voodoos vor , entsprechende Klienten vorausgesetzt !
> 
> @ T0M@0:
> 
> Ich halte hier mal ein SMP-Feuerwerk ab .



Hast du eine neue CPU, oder warum machst du auf einmal so dermaßen viele punkte? 



LuXTuX schrieb:


> ich schätze mal, Du hast dann die karte gefaltet oder?



hab ich nicht geschafft, da der Kühler zu stabil war.. wurde aber gleich wieder verkauft das ding


----------



## nfsgame (25. August 2010)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Hast du eine neue CPU, oder warum machst du auf einmal so dermaßen viele punkte?


X6 1090T .


----------



## Henninges (25. August 2010)

was verbraucht der 1090t oder der 1055t eigentlich so beim falten ? mal angenommen ich würde den auf einem am2+ board drücken und mit 1gig ddr2 nur zum falten abstellen ??


----------



## CheGuarana (25. August 2010)

Sachma Henne, das hammer doch schon durch. Die Stromrechnung explodiert - deine Frau bekommt nen Anfall und du musst das Ding wieder auflösen.^^


----------



## Bumblebee (25. August 2010)

Henninges schrieb:


> was verbraucht der 1090t oder der 1055t eigentlich so beim falten ? mal angenommen ich würde den auf einem am2+ board drücken und mit 1gig ddr2 nur zum falten abstellen ??


 
Warum fragst du sowas wenn ich nicht in der Nähe von meinem 1055t bin - häää?? 

Ich werde - wenn ich dran denke - Samstag mal nachschauen


----------



## Henninges (25. August 2010)

OT : bee...ich habe gehört das in der schweiz darüber nachgedacht wird die todesstrafe wieder einzuführen ?

BTT : danke !


----------



## The Master of MORARE (25. August 2010)

Henninges schrieb:


> OT : bee...ich habe gehört das in der schweiz darüber nachgedacht wird die todesstrafe wieder einzuführen ?
> 
> BTT : danke !



Etwa für Nichtfalter ?
Ich muss auch mal ein Messgerät suchen, dann hätten wir das auch für den großen Bruder geklärt .


----------



## Bumblebee (25. August 2010)

Henninges schrieb:


> OT : bee...ich habe gehört das in der schweiz darüber nachgedacht wird die todesstrafe wieder einzuführen ?


 
OT: Nein
Eine Gruppe (alle Opfer von schweren Gewaltverbrechen) haben eine Initiative gestartet und diese nach nun 24 Stunden wieder zurückgezogen

Es ging darum das Thema an die Öffentlichkeit zu bringen


----------



## CheGuarana (26. August 2010)

Ich muss sagen, ich bin für die Höchsstrafe.
Das hat jetzt nichts mit irgendwelchen Parolen zu tun, aber 'Todesstrafe für Kinderschänder' ist die einzigste Möglichkeit meine Nachkömmlinge vor solch kranken Existenzen zu schützen.


----------



## Bumblebee (26. August 2010)

Toxy schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen, ich bin für die Höchsstrafe.
> Das hat jetzt nichts mit irgendwelchen Parolen zu tun, aber 'Todesstrafe für Kinderschänder' ist die einzigste Möglichkeit meine Nachkömmlinge vor solch kranken Existenzen zu schützen.


 
Da kann man(n) durchaus verschiedener Meinung sein
Fakt ist jedenfalls, dass unsere Gesellschaft keine guten Instrumente an der Hand hat um mit Extremen umzugehen

*ABER*; dies ist nicht der Platz für solche Themen - also lassen wir es gut sein


----------



## acer86 (26. August 2010)

Hi, ich habe mal eine Frage an euch bitte nicht Böse sein wen ich was falsch verstanden habe.

Ich hab auf mein Pc immoment nur den smp2 Client laufen auf ein Q6600@3,1GHZ bringt ca 6000PPD.

Dan wollte ich eigentlich noch mit den GPU2 Client meine Ati HD4850 laufen lassen nur leider ist es so wen ich den GPU2 Client starte rechnet zwar der SMP2 noch weiter sieht man an der Cpu Auslastung aber er macht die Berechnunungen nicht weiter.

Hab mich beim einrichten genau an das HowTo Gehalten.

Könnte es daran liegen das man nur 3 cpu Kerne und den Gpu laufen lassen kan oder hab ich irgendwo ein fehler drin?

Bei den SMP2 Client  hab ich die Parameter -smp -local -advmethods -forceasm
Maschine-id: 1

Bei den Gpu2 Client hab ich Maschine-id: 4

Schon mal danke im voraus für eure Hilfe!


----------



## ernei (26. August 2010)

Hi acer86,

mir ist nicht ganz klar was Du meinst?


acer86 schrieb:


> wen ich den GPU2 Client starte rechnet zwar der SMP2 noch weiter sieht man an der Cpu Auslastung aber er macht die Berechnunungen nicht weiter.
> 
> Hab mich beim einrichten genau an das HowTo Gehalten.
> 
> Könnte es daran liegen das man nur 3 cpu Kerne und den Gpu laufen lassen kan oder hab ich irgendwo ein fehler drin?


Stellt der SMP Client seine Arbeit ein (und steht) oder braucht er nur länger?
Es ist richtig das der GPU Client bei ATI (ohne Optimierung) einen ganzen Core belegt.
Wenn Du deinen Taskmanager öffnest, hast Du 2x FahCore_xx.exe aktiv.
Einer sollte max 25% belegen, dies ist der GPUx Core deiner 4850er.
Einer sollte den Rest haben also um die 75% (-System Rest) das ist der SMP.
Dies wäre normal, hier ist die Frage wie Du mehr Punkte machst, SMP only oder SMP+GPU.

Zu Config bin ich mir nicht sicher, laut "Help" kommt an den -smp noch die Anzahl der zu nutzenden Core´s (also -smp 4). Kann allerdings sein das er bei  nur "-smp" automatisch alle Core nutzt oder nur einen. Hab ich nicht ausprobiert.


----------



## mattinator (26. August 2010)

ernei schrieb:


> Zu Config bin ich mir nicht sicher, laut "Help" kommt an den -smp noch die Anzahl der zu nutzenden Core´s (also -smp 4). Kann allerdings sein das er bei  nur "-smp" automatisch alle Core nutzt oder nur einen. Hab ich nicht ausprobiert.



Vollkommen korrekt, mit Zahl hinter -smp kann man die Anzahl der zu verwendenden Kerne forcieren (natürlich nur bis zur max. Anzahl). Ohne den zusätzlichen Parameter dieser Option verwendet der CPU-SMP2-Client die maximale Anzahl. Wenn *acer86 *den ATI-GPU2-Client mitrechnen lassen will, sollte er entsprechend Deiner Begründung sicherheitshalber nur drei Kerne aktivieren (-smp 3). Mehr sind für den CPU-SMP2-Client dann sowieso nicht verfügbar. Allerdings macht das keinen Sinn, da der (Bonus-)Verlust des CPU-SMP2-Clients größer als der Gewinn durch den ATI-GPU2-Client ist.

ps: Glaube im Namen aller hier zu sprechen: böse über eine Frage ist hier sowieso keiner.


----------



## acer86 (26. August 2010)

Hi, vielen dank für euere Hilfe werde es gleich mal ausprobieren.

Um auf deine frage zurückzukommen von  ernei der smp2 Client stellt seine Arbeit ein wen ich den GPU2 Client starte,
 PPD geht auf null in HFM.NET aber die Cpu last bleibt bei 100%, sobald ich den GPU2 Client schließe bleibt es bei 100% Cpu last aber der SMP2 rechnet wider weiter.

Also wen ich das richtig verstanden habe bringt der einzelne SMP2 mehr Points als SMP2 und GPU2 zusammen?


----------



## Henninges (26. August 2010)

da die gpu clients allesamt nicht wirklich ati "tauglich" sind, würdest du mit einem reinen smp client für die quad cpu deutlich bessere ergebnisse "falten" als mit dem gpu client als "anhang"...der frisst leider gottes auch noch reichlich cpu resourcen, also kannst du ihn gleich weg lassen und mit 6k ppd für den quad durchaus leben...deine stromrechnung wird's auch freuen...


----------



## acer86 (26. August 2010)

eine andere sache wäre noch, ich hab noch ein notebook rumstehen was ich hauptsächlich als HTPC benutze,

es ist ein Acer Aspire 8942 
i7 720
8GB Ram
ATI HD 5850
18,7 zoll
Blu ray brenner

gibt es hier jemand der schon mal auf ein notebook i7 gefaltet hat wen ja wie ist da so die Ausbeute ca.?
oder ist es ehr sinlos ein notebook Falten zu lassen, und lieber in mein haupt Falt Rechner eine GTX 460 oder 470 einzubauen um mehr Point´s zu erreichen.
Danke für eure schnellen Antworten auf meine viele Fragen^^


----------



## Bumblebee (26. August 2010)

Hallo acer86

Also *praktische* Erfahrung mit dem Läppy-Falten habe ich (noch) nicht
Demnächst "schneit" aber ein Core i7-Teil bei mir rein
Grundsätzlich gilt - wie auch beim Desktop-Falten

Jede Kombination von CPU-Falten (SMP2) mit *ATI*-Grafikfalten ist kontraproduktiv; der GPU-Client "frisst" viel zu viel Leistung

Kombinierst du einen Core i7 mit N_VIDIA-GraKa können beide nebeneinander falten und kommen sich kaum/nicht ins Gehege

Im Falle von deinem Acer Aspire 8942 also die CPU alleine falten lassen
Nichts desto trotz bringen eine 460er oder 470er enorm (rund 10-12 KPPD) Punkte

Der Intel Core i7 720QM in deinem Aspire 8942 hat ungefähr 55% der Leistung von einem Intel Core i7 860 bzw. Intel Core i7 920


----------



## acer86 (26. August 2010)

danke für die schnelle Antwort,

ja ich hatte eh vor nur den i7 im Acer notebook Falten zu lassen weil ja sonst das ATI Problem wider auftritt
und um die Notebook Kühlung nicht zu überlasten, 

aber wie du schon geschrieben hast ist die beste und effektivste Lösen in meinen fall eine GTX 460/470 in mein haupt Falt Rechner einzubauen.


----------



## Schmicki (26. August 2010)

OT on

Bumble,
ich finde gut, wie du die Firmenfarben einfließen lässt.


Bumblebee schrieb:


> *ATI*
> N_VIDIA


Spiegelt auch die (momentane) Faltleistung wieder. ATI = schlecht, Nvidia = gut. 

OT off


----------



## nichtraucher91 (26. August 2010)

acer86 schrieb:


> eine andere sache wäre noch, ich hab noch ein notebook rumstehen was ich hauptsächlich als HTPC benutze,
> 
> es ist ein Acer Aspire 8942
> i7 720
> ...




Ich falte ausschließlich mit notbook's. Mein eigener bring leider nicht als so viel aber ab und an greif ich mir Mutti's. Verbaut ist dort "nur" ein i3-350M mit 2,26GHz dank Hyperthreading vier mal für F@H. Alle bisherigen WU's des SMP's liefen innerhalb der bevorzugten Fälligkeit durch. Über Bonuspunkte kann ich allerdings noch nichts sagen, da ich noch keine 10 SMP WU's durch hab. (Schande über mich... sind erst 9... denke ich jedenfalls^^)


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## acer86 (26. August 2010)

Hi, nichtraucher91

Hab es auf mein i7 Acer notebook Gerade ma laufen lassen komme so auf ca 2700 bis 3200PPD aber die wärme entwicklung ist mir auf dauer zu hoch auch wen der strom verbrauch niedriger ist auf den notebook aber mein haupt Rechner macht das doppelt an PPD und wird längst nicht so warm Dank 3x320mm Wakü Radi´s^^


----------



## nichtraucher91 (26. August 2010)

ich sehe bei der Wärme kein wirkliches Problem. Das Medion Notebook meine Mutter pendelt sich nach mehreren Stunden bei rund 68°C und 45Watt Energieaufnahme ein. (Display offen, aber aus, kein Bildschirmschoner). Als kleinen Trick nutze ich noch Buntstifte gestapelt die ich unter das Notebook lege. Das reicht als Provisorium. Für mein eigenes Notebook nutze ich diesen Notebook-Ständer im Permanenten Einsatz. Die Luftzirkulation sorgt für teils fünf bis sechs Grad Celsius Temperatur unterschied. - Bei beiden Geräten

Ist deine PPD Angabe mit oder ohne Bonuskalkulation?

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Xenturion (26. August 2010)

acer86 schrieb:


> Also wen ich das richtig verstanden habe bringt der einzelne SMP2 mehr Points als SMP2 und GPU2 zusammen?




Ja genau so ist es. Ich hab gleiche CPU (3.0GHz) und GPU wie du am laufen und wenn ich beim falten die GPU hinzunehme hab ich statt den ca. 6000PPD nur noch 5000PPD oder sogar noch weniger. Habe sogar gemerkt das selbst wenn man den Client so optimiert das er nur noch um die 3%-5% CPU-last verursacht die Leistung des SMP2 trotzdem noch unter die 6000PPD gedrückt wird. Ist bei den ATI's leider (noch) so. Lass also die HD4850 beim Falten am besten weg das spart auch noch Strom


----------



## acer86 (26. August 2010)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> ich sehe bei der Wärme kein wirkliches Problem. Das Medion Notebook meine Mutter pendelt sich nach mehreren Stunden bei rund 68°C und 45Watt Energieaufnahme ein. (Display offen, aber aus, kein Bildschirmschoner). Als kleinen Trick nutze ich noch Buntstifte gestapelt die ich unter das Notebook lege. Das reicht als Provisorium. Für mein eigenes Notebook nutze ich diesen Notebook-Ständer im Permanenten Einsatz. Die Luftzirkulation sorgt für teils fünf bis sechs Grad Celsius Temperatur unterschied. - Bei beiden Geräten
> 
> Ist deine PPD Angabe mit oder ohne Bonuskalkulation?
> 
> ...



Die PPD ist ohne Bonuskalkulation leider bringt so ein notebook core i7 720 nur 55% der leistung was mein Q6600@3,1GHZ im haupt Rechner macht.

Die Temps liegen so bei 68C°-75C° sind halt 4 kerne + 4 Virtuelle dank Hyperthreading die produzieren halt sehr viel wärme.

Der stromverbrauch liegt bei 78Watt nur smp2 ist noch im Rahmen 

lg
Acer


----------



## Fate T.H (27. August 2010)

Henninges schrieb:


> ..als mit dem gpu client als "anhang"...der frisst leider gottes auch noch reichlich cpu resourcen,...



Stimmt aber auch nur mit den Defaultsettings



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Jede Kombination von CPU-Falten (SMP2) mit *ATI*-Grafikfalten ist kontraproduktiv; der GPU-Client "frisst" viel zu viel Leistung



Sorry aber dem wiederspreche ich mal halbwegs, wenn man bei einer gesammt CPU-Last von 3-7%
die durch 2 GPU-Klients erzeugt wird auf einer wie bei mir HD5970 von kontraproduktivität  spricht ist
das meckern auf sehr hohem Niveau. Für den rest ist Stanford schuldig zu sprechen.


----------



## Bumblebee (27. August 2010)

Fate T.H schrieb:


> .... ist das meckern auf sehr hohem Niveau.


 
Stimmt 



Fate T.H schrieb:


> .... Für den Rest ist Stanford schuldig zu sprechen.


 
*MIT*schuldig zu sprechen


----------



## Fate T.H (27. August 2010)

Ja okay eben mitschuldig zu sprechen aber das zu min. 80%.
OpenCL ist schon verfügbar nur kein Klient.


----------



## nfsgame (27. August 2010)

Wie war das mit "early 2010" ?


----------



## Bumblebee (27. August 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Wie war das mit "early 2010" ?


 
Nun, jeden Morgen, wenn ich aufstehe - ist early 2010


----------



## Mettsemmel (27. August 2010)

Bzw. jeden Morgen, wenn ich schlafen gehe ;D


----------



## nichtraucher91 (27. August 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Wie war das mit "early 2010" ?



In Physik nicht aufgepasst? Zeit ist relativ 

Mutti ist ausm Haus. was das interessiert? Ihr Lappy ist noch hier 
Quälen wir den i350m 

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## nfsgame (27. August 2010)

Naja, unser Physiklehrer baut in seiner Freizeit ne Zeitmaschine, sagt das Sternschnuppen zu langsam geowrdene Sterne sind die dann runterfallen und hat die Theorie das es nur ein einziges Elektron auf der Welt gibt was sehr schnell hinundherflitzt ...


----------



## The Ian (27. August 2010)

lol die idee mit dem elektron ist ja mal hammer xD schmeiß mich weg


----------



## acer86 (27. August 2010)

So hab gerade mein Netbook Acer Aspire D250 mit ein Atom N270 das Falten beigebracht

Er macht (vorsicht große Zahl festhalten) 133,5PPD auf 2 Consolen Clients 

Na ja werd ihn neben bei etwas Falten lassen, jerder punkt zählt!!

Einen Kollegen von mir hab ich mit den Falt Virus auch schon Angesteckt er hat zwar nur ein Notebook aber das hat ganz gut Hardware drin 
Q9000@2.0ghz
Nvidia 9700M gt

lg, acer


----------



## RC Shad0w (27. August 2010)

ich wollte jetzt kein neues thema aufmachen, aber habt ihr schon mitbekommen, dass das team auf platz 22 gerutscht ist??Folding@Home


----------



## Bumblebee (27. August 2010)

RC Shad0w schrieb:


> ich wollte jetzt kein neues thema aufmachen, aber habt ihr schon mitbekommen, dass das team auf platz 22 gerutscht ist??Folding@Home


 
Eigentlich schon - guckst du hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...-folding-home-thread-ii-1091.html#post2137954


----------



## mattinator (27. August 2010)

Er meint nach unten auf Platz 22, aber da stimmt die F@H-Statistik auf der Team-Seite wohl nicht (mehr) ganz, s. hier Folding@Home  oder hier PC Games Hardware - Team Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats.


----------



## Bumblebee (28. August 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Er meint nach unten auf Platz 22, aber da stimmt die F@H-Statistik auf der Team-Seite wohl nicht (mehr) ganz, s. hier Folding@Home oder hier PC Games Hardware - Team Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats.


 
Ach sooooo - *das* war gemeint
Ja nee - iss klaaar

Ich dachte, dass diese Diskrepanz inzwischen hinlänglich bekannt ist
... falsch gedacht ...


----------



## Mettsemmel (29. August 2010)

So, grad auf lan... ->wird nich gefaltet 
Und meine Eltern scheinen daheim die PS3 ausgeschaltet zu haben^^


----------



## CheGuarana (29. August 2010)

Oah das haben meine auch immer gemacht wenn der Combi damals an war und ich nicht da...schlimm sowas.

Sollte verboten werden


----------



## mattinator (29. August 2010)

Toxy schrieb:


> Oah das haben meine auch immer gemacht wenn der Combi damals an war und ich nicht da...schlimm sowas.
> 
> Sollte verboten werden



Muss hier mal für die Eltern sprechen, die bezahlen schließlich die Stromrechnung und müssen dafür arbeiten.  Ein kleiner Zettel am Netzschalter würde vllt. reichen, z.B.: Bitte laufen lassen Folding@Home ! Falls es da einer "Aufklärung" der Eltern bedarf, sind sie sicher dankbar dafür und unterstützen Euch ggf. bei der Aktion.


----------



## T0M@0 (29. August 2010)

oder sie verbieten es komplett xD


----------



## nfsgame (29. August 2010)

Das ist eine Gradwanderung . Ich konnte nen Kompromiss aushandeln .


----------



## T0M@0 (29. August 2010)

und ich wohne nicht mehr bei den Eltern xD


----------



## nichtraucher91 (29. August 2010)

Ich bekomme sogar HW gestellt 
unwissentlich

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## mattinator (29. August 2010)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Ich bekomme sogar HW gestellt
> unwissentlich



Häh  , heißt das: Du weißt nicht, dass Du Hardware bekommst, oder Deine Eltern wissen nicht, dass sie Dir eigentlich Hardware schenken ?


----------



## nfsgame (29. August 2010)

Die Eltern wissen nicht das deren HW faltet .


----------



## mattinator (29. August 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Die Eltern wissen nicht das deren HW faltet .



Ist mir schon klar. Sollte nur ein Spaß sein, da es ja etwas knapp formuliert war. Würde aber schon dafür plädieren, es den Eltern zu sagen. Schaden kann es nach meiner Meinung nicht, aber das muss jeder selbst bewerten. Meine Jungs sind zwar mittlerweile schon erwachsen, aber mich hätte es gefreut, wenn sie sich auch derart engagiert hätten.


----------



## CheGuarana (29. August 2010)

Also nicht alle Eltern stehen dem postitiv gegenüber, glaube ich. Gerade wenn es etwas kritischere Eltern sind, die der USA in keinster Weise trauen.
Wer weiss? Vielleicht entwickeln die dank unseren Berechnungen ihre Mini-Nukes weiter?!^^


----------



## mattinator (29. August 2010)

@Toxy

Meinte ich auch mit 





> aber das muss jeder selbst bewerten


Wollte nur sagen, dass es auch Eltern gibt, die es positiv sehen.


----------



## computertod (30. August 2010)

also meine Eltern stört es nicht, wenn mein Rechner von früh um 8 bis nachts um 10 unter Folding @ Home Dauerlast läuft. liegt vielleicht auch daran, dass der Stromverbrauch von meinem Rechner bei unserem "normalem" Stromverbrauch nicht weiter auffällt


----------



## CheGuarana (30. August 2010)

Du solltest es nutzen und dr noch ein paar 9800GTen holen. 

Btw, schau mal bitte bei hirnschwund.net rein, ich hab dir ne Nachricht geschrieben.


----------



## computertod (30. August 2010)

da taucht wieder das Problem mit dem lieben Geld auf^^


----------



## nfsgame (30. August 2010)

Toxy ist doch imemr so nett, der überweist dir das Geld bestimmt .


----------



## CheGuarana (30. August 2010)

Ja in der Tat, Toxy verscherbelt gerne ganz billig Computerteile um den anderen eine Freude zu machen, er schickt computertod kostenlos die beiden PCGH Ausgaben mit dem Quartett, er verschenkt Arbeitsspeicher an nette Österreicher und und und.

Ohne scheiss jetzt, wenn Leute mir sympathisch sind schenke ich denen auch öfters mal was. Du lieber nfsgame wirst wohl nie in den Genuss kommen. SOOOORYYYY.


----------



## nfsgame (30. August 2010)

Von DIR würde ich auch nix haben wollen, da kann ich bestens drauf verzichten. Geh die rosa Elefanten zählen.


----------



## computertod (30. August 2010)

[Ironie]Jaja, so kann man sich auch einschleimen[/Ironie] 
ne mal im ernst, wenn jemand gern was verschenkt, warum nicht?
ich käme allerdings nie auf so eine Idee, also in dem Ausmaß, in dems Toxy macht 

mal angenommen, ich würde ein paar 9800GTs für Folding@Home bekommen müsste ich immernoch nen kompletten Rechner zusammenkaufen. is dann auch nich so ganz billig, aber vielleicht nach meiner Ausbilding in 3 Jahren oder so


----------



## The Ian (30. August 2010)

jo dann ist es auch kein wunder mehr, wenn man 9800er geschenkt bekommt, weil se dann keiner mehr haben will^^


----------



## CheGuarana (30. August 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Von DIR würde ich auch nix haben wollen, da kann ich bestens drauf verzichten. Geh die rosa Elefanten zählen.



Uiuiui, bist ja ganz pöse. Ich weiss auch worauf du hinnaus willst, aber gib dir keine mühe. Ich habe meine Quellen die mir in Echtzeit sagen was du gerade über mich denkst und sagst.


----------



## nfsgame (30. August 2010)

Wie? Fängt dein Schreibtisch an zu reden ?

Auf was willst du eigendlich hinaus? Achso, ich vergaß - das weißt du ja selber nicht... Naja, seis drum, ich stempel es mal als Neid ab. Und gebe als klügerer nach ...


----------



## nichtraucher91 (30. August 2010)

Das Glaube ich jetzt ja wohl nicht! Das Sandmännchen ist schon lange vorbei! Jetzt aber husch husch ab in Bettchen mit dem KINDERGARTEN! 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (30. August 2010)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Das Glaube ich jetzt ja wohl nicht! Das Sandmännchen ist schon lange vorbei! Jetzt aber husch husch ab in Bettchen mit dem KINDERGARTEN!
> 
> lg
> Nichtraucher91



../ Sign


----------



## mattinator (30. August 2010)

Back to Folding, was ist denn wieder mit Stanford los  Seit heute fürh ca. 06:30 Uhr wird der eine GPU2-Client das Projekt nicht los:



> [17:44:33] Project: 5768 (Run 10, Clone 160, Gen 154)
> 
> 
> [17:44:33] + Attempting to send results [August 30 17:44:33 UTC]
> ...


Server-Stats sagt:



> 171.67.108.11 GPU vsp07v - full DOWN


und im Log steht:



> Sun Aug 29 15:20:10 PDT 2010     171.67.108.11     GPU     vsp07v     vvoelz     full     Accepting ...
> Sun Aug 29 18:00:11 PDT 2010     171.67.108.11     GPU     vsp07v     -     full     DOWN ...
> .
> .
> ...


Na schlafen die denn da  O.k., war ja Wochenende, aber nach Stanford-Zeit hatten sie zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt einige Stunden während normaler Geschäftszeit, um das Problem zu beheben.
Betrifft übrigens einige Server: server status for Folding@home. Eine planmäßige Wartung scheint es nicht zu sein, keine Ankündigung im Folding-Forum.


----------



## Henninges (31. August 2010)

stille ? was'n los mit euch ??


----------



## Empirelord (31. August 2010)

WAS?, ähh, wiebitte?
Seit ich mein 4.0 Set habe ist hier nichts mehr mit Stille. XD

Ernsthaft: Ich glaube mal, im Moment gibt es nichts Spannendes, keine neuen Clients, keine abgackenden Clients, keine Teamüberholungen, ja sogar Toxy und nfs streiten sich im Moment nicht, alle falten nur so einfach vor sich hin.
Sehr angenehmer Zustand.


----------



## mattinator (31. August 2010)

Boah ! Der Status von 171.67.108.11 hat sich geändert. Ist jetzt nicht mehr down, sondern "reject": 





> 171.67.108.11 GPU vsp07v vvoelz full Reject


 Da werde ich das Projekt wohl immer noch nicht los.


----------



## Henninges (31. August 2010)

@ stille in der ruka :...jo.


----------



## computertod (31. August 2010)

ja, im Moment streiten sie sich nicht, aber wer weiß wie lang das noch dauert 

gibts eigentlich ne möglichkeit, wie ich aus meinem System noch mehr Punkte rausholen kann?
nutze ja atm den GPU3 und den SMP clienten. beides als console


----------



## mattinator (31. August 2010)

computertod schrieb:


> gibts eigentlich ne möglichkeit, wie ich aus meinem System noch mehr Punkte rausholen kann?
> nutze ja atm den GPU3 und den SMP clienten. beides als console



Das System aus Deinem Sysprofile ? Besorg Dir 'nen preiswerten Quad (z.B in der Bucht) und schick die 57xx in Folding-Rente, bis irgendwann ein besserer Client verfügbar ist. Oder kauf Dir eine GTX 460.

Übrigens muss ich meine Kritik vom letzten Post an Stanford korrigieren. Der Client ist das offene Projekt noch losgeworden:


> [18:53:45] Project: 5768 (Run 10, Clone 160, Gen 154)
> 
> 
> [18:53:45] + Attempting to send results [August 31 18:53:45 UTC]
> ...


Wollte es schon löschen, da ich dachte, das Projekt wurde schon mal woanders gerechnet (so ungefähr ist der Kommentar zu dieser Fehlermeldung im Folding-Forum).

Übrigens warum: 





> Stille in der ruka



Gibt es bei Euch irgendein Abkommen, meine Posts zu ignorieren, habe ich jemandem "auf den Schlips getreten" ? O.k., so interessant sind sie ja nicht, dass man antwörten könnte.


----------



## The Ian (31. August 2010)

ich hab schon lange nix mehr von mattinator gehört...wisst ihr was mit dem los ist???


----------



## Bumblebee (31. August 2010)

The Ian schrieb:


> ich hab schon lange nix mehr von mattinator gehört...wisst ihr was mit dem los ist???


 
... Scherzkeks ...


----------



## computertod (31. August 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Das System aus Deinem Sysprofile ? Besorg Dir 'nen preiswerten Quad (z.B in der Bucht) und schick die 57xx in Folding-Rente, bis irgendwann ein besserer Client verfügbar ist. Oder kauf Dir eine GTX 460.


ok, nen Quad sollte drin sein denk ich (Q6600, was neueres läuft bei mir leider nicht...)
ne Grafikkkarte aber nicht.


----------



## mattinator (31. August 2010)

The Ian schrieb:


> ich hab schon lange nix mehr von mattinator gehört



Wer ist denn mattinator 
Gute Nacht Euch allen ! Nehme noch schnell 'nen Schlückchen spanischen Reserva als Schlummertrunk, muss morgen wieder zeitig raus.


----------



## CheGuarana (1. September 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Wie? Fängt dein Schreibtisch an zu reden ?



Ja, wenn der Schreibtisch sich Jever nennt schon.

Wenn du der "klügere" wärst, hättest du einfach aufgehört weiter zu posten. Aber Mister Wichtig alias nfsgame muss ja immer weiter machen.

Du bist wirklich arm dran ... aber besser arm dran als arm ab...


----------



## Bumblebee (1. September 2010)

Es reicht jetzt....

Es reicht jetzt wirklich.... 

*Bitte lasst hier jetzt wieder Frieden einkehren*

:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::

Und um die ganze Sache etwas einfacher zu machen:

Ich, als euer "Boss", erkläre euch hiermit beide zu Siegern 
Zeit, dass ihr gemeinsam auf euren Erfolg


----------



## CheGuarana (1. September 2010)

Immer diese Pazifisten....

Ja okay Frieden.


----------



## nfsgame (2. September 2010)

Naja, okay . Weil Du es sagst Bumble .


Fällt eigendlich jemandem was auf ?



Spoiler



<---


----------



## Bumblebee (2. September 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Fällt eigendlich jemandem was auf ?


 
Nein, du freier Mitarbeiter, mir fällt gar nichts auf...


----------



## nichtraucher91 (2. September 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Nein, du freier Mitarbeiter, mir fällt gar nichts auf...



hättest du nichts gesagt, hätte ich es nicht gemerkt^^
Gratulation, auch wenn ich mir einen anderen Benutzertitel gewünscht hätte 


lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## nfsgame (2. September 2010)

Danke , was hättest du denn genommen ?


----------



## computertod (2. September 2010)

wie kommst du überhaupt zu nem eigenen Benutzertitel?


----------



## nfsgame (2. September 2010)

Vielleicht durch die Tätigkeit die ich durchführe...?


----------



## Henninges (2. September 2010)

grats zum "freien mitarbeiter" !!! freu mich für dich !


----------



## mattinator (2. September 2010)

@nfsgame

 Was bist Du nun mehr, *frei* oder *Mitarbeiter *?


----------



## nfsgame (2. September 2010)

Danke euch beiden .

@mattinator: Eins mehr, das andere weniger, denk dir deinen Teil dazu .


----------



## Perseus88 (2. September 2010)

Glückwunsch!! Freue mich für dich.


----------



## schrotflinte56 (2. September 2010)

glückwunsch nfs!

mfg


----------



## nichtraucher91 (2. September 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Danke , was hättest du denn genommen ?




The Stig (noch aufm bike^^)
Ich arbeite nach dem Prinzip: fehlende Leistung wir durch Wahnsinn ersetzt 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## MESeidel (2. September 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Vielleicht durch die Tätigkeit die ich durchführe...?



Und zu recht


----------



## Mettsemmel (2. September 2010)

Glückwunsch nfs 

Achja falls es jemanden interessiert:
SMP2 funktioniert wunderbar auch während man Mafia II oder Rainbow Six Vegas 2 zockt.

Somit sind GTA IV und Empire Total War bisher die einzigen Spiele, die mir untergekomemn sind, die damit kräftig Probleme hatten


----------



## nfsgame (2. September 2010)

World in Conflict macht in manchen "Missionen" auf übelst Probleme. In der mit der Unterstützung durch das Kriegsschiff (ziemlich gegen Anfang) bricht die Framerate mit SMP sowas von in den Unspielbaren Bereich ein, das ist kriminell (Mit dem Q6700 @ 3,5GHz und mit dem E8500 @ 4GHz getestet).


----------



## ernei (3. September 2010)

Hi nfs,



nfsgame schrieb:


> Fällt eigendlich jemandem was auf ?


Ich habe mich letzten Monat noch gewundert, das Zeug vom Soundkartentest sah sehr nach deinem Heimkino aus!
War der Bericht unter deiner Mithilfe enstanden?


----------



## acer86 (3. September 2010)

Hi, hab mal eine Frage an euch wegen den Bonus Punkten bei SMP2,

Bonus Punkte gibt es erst ab 10 Abgeschlossenen A2 oder A3 WU´s

Wen ich jetzt 2 rechner mit den selben namen und den selben Passkey laufen lasse komme ich da schneller auf 10 WU´s oder zählt das immer nur von ein pc aus?

Grüße: Acer86


----------



## Schmicki (3. September 2010)

@acer86

Du kannst mit mehreren PCs falten, um auf die 10 WUs zu kommen. Wichtig ist nur der selbe Benutzername und das Passwort.


----------



## nfsgame (3. September 2010)

ernei schrieb:


> War der Bericht unter deiner Mithilfe enstanden?


Der Test ist, genauso wie der der Asus Xense in der aktuellen Print, komplett von mir .


----------



## Bumblebee (3. September 2010)

Mal was anderes.....

Wer verbirgt sich wohl hinter *picar81_4711* der sich da "klammheimlich" hochfaltet....


----------



## ernei (3. September 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Der Test ist, genauso wie der der Asus Xense in der aktuellen Print, komplett von mir .


Hatte beide gelesen und bin ins Grübeln gekommen, ob ich mir doch mal eine nicht Onboardsound in Gerät stecke!
Waren sehr gut geschrieben


----------



## nichtraucher91 (3. September 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Mal was anderes.....
> 
> Wer verbirgt sich wohl hinter *picar81_4711* der sich da "klammheimlich" hochfaltet....



hab ich mich auch schon gefragt. Im Forum findet man niemanden mit dem Namen oder ähnlich, die auch "potenzielle HW" für solche PPD haben.

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## nfsgame (3. September 2010)

Aufgrund der Tatsache das der mit einer BigWU mal eben 87.777Punkte gemacht hat, schließe ich mal darauf das das mindestens nen SR2-System ist, wahrscheinlich sogar mit OC, oder ein noch größeres Sys...


----------



## Mettsemmel (3. September 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Mal was anderes.....
> 
> Wer verbirgt sich wohl hinter *picar81_4711* der sich da "klammheimlich" hochfaltet....



Ein Trekkie mit Rechtschreibschwäche?^^


----------



## Henninges (3. September 2010)

öhm,... was'n in *der uni* los ? bekomme seit drei stunden keine gpu3 wu mehr...


----------



## Schmicki (3. September 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Mal was anderes.....
> 
> Wer verbirgt sich wohl hinter *picar81_4711* der sich da "klammheimlich" hochfaltet....



Ich tippe mal auf folgende Hardware: 2 PCs mit i7 X980@3,33GHz 

Quelle: Google sieht alles, Angaben ohne Gewähr.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (4. September 2010)

Harr,

bin wieder gut zu Hause angekommen. Mein Prager WLAN war anscheinend so abtrünnig meine Posts nicht zu veröffentlichen .
Musste eben mal die Sicherungen wieder hochklappen ².

Mudda





> Wozu braucht der Junge denn Strom, wenn er eh nicht da ist... womöglich ha der da noch irgendetwas gefährliches dran, was die ganze Bude abfackeln kann >.<.


----------



## TECRIDER (4. September 2010)

Hallöchen, jemand Zuhause???


----------



## mattinator (4. September 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> > Wozu braucht der Junge denn Strom, wenn er eh nicht da ist... womöglich  ha der da noch irgendetwas gefährliches dran, was die ganze Bude  abfackeln kann >.<.



Du hast mein Mitgefühl. Würde mir nicht einfallen, einfach was ohne zu fragen auszuschalten.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (4. September 2010)

TECRIDER schrieb:


> Hallöchen, jemand Zuhause???



ja noch^^

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Bumblebee (5. September 2010)

TECRIDER schrieb:


> Hallöchen, jemand Zuhause???


 
 Tecci  ... ja isses wahr??

Er isses... Howdy Brother - wie rollts??


----------



## nfsgame (5. September 2010)

Hey Tecrider . Hab mich schon gewundert warum dein einer i7-Rechner in der Teamviewerliste als "Online" geführt war .


----------



## nichtraucher91 (5. September 2010)

ich sage dann schon einmal Tschüssikowski und bis in etwa eine Woche.
Ich fahre nachher nach Ungarn auf Absch(l)ussfahrt  und mein Lappy bleibt hier. Falten tut's aber nicht, da es nicht gerne gesehen wird wenn mein Lappy 5Tage durch düdelt und alle auf wach hält. (->Hovercraft)
Wünscht mir gutes Wetter!

ach und noch was. Gnade dem der es wagt mich in der Woche aus den Top 200 zu werfen


Schöne Woche euch allen und faltet mal ein wenig auf mein Namen 


lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## Bumblebee (5. September 2010)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> ich sage dann schon einmal Tschüssikowski und bis in etwa eine Woche.
> 
> Wünscht mir gutes Wetter!
> 
> lg nichtraucher91


 
1) Tschüssikowski 
2) Gutes Wetter
3)


----------



## mattinator (5. September 2010)

7 Mio Pts. (mattifolder - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats) Jetzt werde ich erstmal etwas zurückschrauben und die Umwelt sowie mein Konto (Stromkosten) wieder etwas schonen, auch wenn letzteres erst bei der nächsten Abrechnung wirksam wird. Muss mal sehen, ob ich mit reduzierten Folding-Zeiten beim CPU-SMP2 die Deadlines noch schaffe, ansonsten bleiben wohl nur noch die zwei GPU2-Clients.


----------



## Bumblebee (6. September 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Jetzt werde ich erstmal etwas zurückschrauben...


 
Schade, ich hatte mich an dich in den Top-10 gewöhnt


----------



## Henninges (6. September 2010)

bin den rest der woche auch erstmal weg...die tschechen rufen...

faltpause bis samstag oder sonntag...

ahoj !


----------



## mattinator (6. September 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Schade, ich hatte mich an dich in den Top-10 gewöhnt



Ich auch, aber "Es gibt auch ein Leben nach Folding@Home". Mal sehen, wie lange ich es ohne den Kick aushalte. Bleibe euch ja erhalten und werde ab und zu meinen "Senf" hier dazugeben.


----------



## sp01 (8. September 2010)

Hätte mal ne Frage bezüglich Temps bei f@h, sind 47° noch IO?
Schade nur das mein PC abstürzt wen ich falte und Zocke mit OC auf 2.9GHz.


----------



## ernei (8. September 2010)

Hi sp01,



sp01 schrieb:


> Hätte mal ne Frage bezüglich Temps bei f@h, sind 47° noch IO?
> Schade nur das mein PC abstürzt wen ich falte und Zocke mit OC auf 2.9GHz.


ich gehe davon aus, Du meinst mit der Temperatur deines Prozessors.
Aber 47 Grad sind meiner Meinung nach kein Problem.
Alles ab 60 wird warscheinlich zu Instabilitäten führen, ich gehe davon aus das deine Abstürze nichts mit der Temperatur des Prozessor zu tun hat.
Oder stürtzt er auch bei Folding only ab?
Versuch mal ob Du mit dem Tool "CoreTemp" das Delta zu tjun auslessen kannst, ab dieser Temperatur drosselt sich der Prozessor selbst.


----------



## Bumblebee (8. September 2010)

Mal noch was ganz "kuuuuhles" 

Wir sind gestern einen Platz nach hinten gerutscht; *xtremesystems.org *war einfach auf Dauer nicht aufzuhalten
Seither warte ich auf eine Meldung - vergeblich, wie ich erwartet hatte
Hätten wir uns einen Platz *verbessert* wäre das 2 Nanosekunden später hier gepostet worden....

... Schöne neue "kuuuhle" Welt - gelle??


----------



## T0M@0 (8. September 2010)

sp01 schrieb:


> Hätte mal ne Frage bezüglich Temps bei f@h, sind 47° noch IO?
> Schade nur das mein PC abstürzt wen ich falte und Zocke mit OC auf 2.9GHz.



wie ernie schon gesagt hat ist die temp für den Prozessor gut... ich hätte da ehr den arbeitsspeicher in verdacht, hatte mit meinem Phenom auch probleme... versuch mal die timings etwas langsamer einzustellen und den ramtakt etwas zu senken


----------



## nfsgame (8. September 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Mal noch was ganz "kuuuuhles"
> 
> Wir sind gestern einen Platz nach hinten gerutscht; *xtremesystems.org *war einfach auf Dauer nicht aufzuhalten
> Seither warte ich auf eine Meldung - vergeblich, wie ich erwartet hatte
> ...


Och, muss doch nicht sein , Erfolge sind halt einfach besser...


----------



## Chrissyx (8. September 2010)

Hey Leute, ich hab mal 'ne Frage. Meine 9800 GTX hat den Geist aufgegeben (zuviel gefaltet?  ) und ich musste mir eine neue GraKa besorgen. Hab mir dann eine Palit GTX 460 Sonic Platinum geholt und dazu braucht es ja den GPU3-Client. Pro WU bekomm ich bis jetzt 611 Punkte und das kommt mir etwas wenig vor. Geht mit Fermi nicht mehr? Sollten diese "big units" mit richtig fett Punkten nicht auch drin sein? Den Haken wegen "Allow results greater than 10 MB" ist jedenfalls gesetzt...


----------



## mihapiha (8. September 2010)

Ich bekomme auch "nur" 611 Punkte pro WU für die GTX480s... aber immerhin konstant... mit 2 GTX480 @ 815/1630/1900 MHz komme ich so auf rund 30k PPD... 

Wär aber interessiert größere WUs falten zu lassen wenn möglich


----------



## nfsgame (8. September 2010)

Größere Work Units gibt es bis jetzt noch nicht für den GPU3, das sollte aber reichen, da die PPD stimmt .
Zu GPU2-Anfangszeiten für Nvidia gab es auch nur Work Units mit 480Punkten .


----------



## Henninges (8. September 2010)

die gpu3 wu's für die fermi's sind doch glaub ich im moment eh "nur" test units, oder ?


----------



## Muschkote (8. September 2010)

@mihapiha

Herzlich willkommen in unserem Faltteam.
Da scheint ja mächtig potente Hardware bei Dir am Werke zu sein.


----------



## mihapiha (8. September 2010)

Muschkote schrieb:


> @mihapiha
> 
> Herzlich willkommen in unserem Faltteam.
> Da scheint ja mächtig potente Hardware bei Dir am Werke zu sein.



Danke. Dass wird sich noch sehen. Wenn ich nicht in die Top 10 bis Ende nächste Woche komme was die durchschnittlichen Punkte am Tag betrifft, dann mag die Hardware in so einem mächtigen Team gar nicht so "potent" sein


----------



## Bumblebee (8. September 2010)

mihapiha schrieb:


> Wenn ich nicht in die Top 10 bis Ende nächste Woche komme was die durchschnittlichen Punkte am Tag betrifft, dann mag die Hardware in so einem mächtigen Team gar nicht so "potent" sein


 
Na das ist doch schon mal ein Ziel - Top 10 bis Ende nächste Woche
Aber mit deiner HW machst schon mächtig Dampf - also nicht unrealistisch 
Es ist jeder Beitrag herzlich willkommen aber so ein "Brocken" wird natürlich ganz besonders gerne genommen


----------



## mihapiha (8. September 2010)

Top 10 war sehr moderat von mir  

Ich nehme an dass ich schon an die 40k PPD durchschnittlich ergattern kann... Ob es nach jetzigem Stand für die Top 3 reicht, wird man noch sehen. Aber ich habe hier ja erst vor 6h richtig zum falten begonnen. Wenn die SMP Clients von mir die ersten Punkte werfen dann wird sich das Resultat richtig verbessern. Ich habe noch 3 SMP CPUs die für das "alte" Team falten. Im Moment falten hier ja nur die zwei Grafikkarten und eine lahme Core2Duo CPU in meinem MacBook....


----------



## Perseus88 (9. September 2010)

Es gibt neue Gpu3 Wu´s mit 925 Punkten.


----------



## mihapiha (9. September 2010)

wow cool. Hatte ich noch nie. Bekomme jetzt schon seid ein paar Monaten die 611 konstant. Muss man dafür was tun? Vielleicht ein Parameter bei der Verknüpfung?


----------



## The Master of MORARE (9. September 2010)

mihapiha schrieb:


> wow cool. Hatte ich noch nie. Bekomme jetzt schon seid ein paar Monaten die 611 konstant. Muss man dafür was tun? Vielleicht ein Parameter bei der Verknüpfung?



Ein "-advmethods" hat bei mir zumindest noch nie geschadet.


----------



## mihapiha (9. September 2010)

Toll ! Hat wunderbar funktioniert. Die WU's sind auf 912 Punkte hochgegangen


----------



## Bumblebee (9. September 2010)

Perseus88 schrieb:


> Es gibt neue Gpu3 Wu´s mit 925 Punkten.


 
Am meisten fasziniert mich wie friedlich dein Desktop ist
Ich meine *RUBY* und ne *N_VIDIA*-Karte 
Daran sollte man(n) sich ein Beispiel nehmen


----------



## RC Shad0w (9. September 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Ein "-advmethods" hat bei mir zumindest noch nie geschadet.


wie bindet man denn das richtig ein und was macht das?
gibt es auch noch mehr solche parameter?
ich nutzt den gpu 2 client


----------



## The Master of MORARE (9. September 2010)

Stehen alle in den Hau-Zus. Bin leider gerade etwas in Rage und nicht in der Lage die Links zu pflücken.
Oder um es mit Göthes Worten auszudrücken:


> Hat der alte Hexenmeister / sich doch einmal wegbegeben [...].



Ich komme nach Hause und erblicke auf dem Thermometer keine 24°C sondern glatte 22°C!
Was in "" Namen hat dafür gesorgt, dass am Faltserver die automatischen Updates aktifünft wurden.
Ich denke ihr kennt diese "Selbstherunterfahrundaktuelisierunddabeiaufhängnummer"?


----------



## nfsgame (9. September 2010)

> [...]Und nun sollen seine Geister auch nach meinem Willen leben


Ums mal so fortzusetzen .

Um einen Parameter einzubinden musst du eine Verknüpfung zur Client-EXE erstellen und am Ende der Zeile "Ziel" hinter dem " den entsprechenden Parameter mit einem Leerzeichen Abstand zum " und mit "-" eingeben.
Beispiel:


```
Ziel: (...)Folding@Home_x86.exe" -advmethods
```


----------



## Bumblebee (9. September 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Ich denke ihr kennt diese "Selbstherunterfahrundaktuelisierunddabeiaufhängnummer"?


 
Jupp - kenne ich
Sorgt bei mir dann immer für einen ausgedehnten "Indenschreibtischbeissundrumfluchanfall"


----------



## RC Shad0w (9. September 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ums mal so fortzusetzen .
> 
> Um einen Parameter einzubinden musst du eine Verknüpfung zur Client-EXE erstellen und am Ende der Zeile "Ziel" hinter dem " den entsprechenden Parameter mit einem Leerzeichen Abstand zum " und mit "-" eingeben.
> Beispiel:
> ...


  so hatte ich das vorhin gemacht, aber danach wurde eine dll datei nichtmehr gefunden. vielleicht war es dasshalb weil ich die im startmenü gespeicherte verknüpfung genommen hatte. kein plan...

auf jedenfall musste ich f@h komplett lössche. auch den ordner im roaming


----------



## nfsgame (9. September 2010)

Dann nimm das nächste Mal die Console-Version .


----------



## RC Shad0w (9. September 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Dann nimm das nächste Mal die Console-Version .


d.h.? mit dem gpu client geht das nicht??


----------



## nfsgame (9. September 2010)

Doch, aber auch davon gibts ne non-Tray-Version die einfacher zu handhaben ist in diesen Belangen.


----------



## Mettsemmel (9. September 2010)

So, und wieder einmal verabschiede ich mich von euch.
Das 3. und letzte mal für dieses Jahr 
Diesmal nach England 
Rechenknecht faltet natürlich weiter, vll hol ich ja Schmicki ein, er kommt jedenfalls immer näher =P
Adieu, haltet die Ohrn steif, bis in einer Woche 
(Beinahe ein Smiley-Overkill mit diesem Post hier^^)


----------



## Bumblebee (9. September 2010)

Machs gut und besser
Bis demnächst


----------



## mihapiha (10. September 2010)

Na also. Es geht doch... Jetzt falte ich seid 24 voll für das PCGH Team... 
Die 10k PPD Durchschnitt habe ich schon mal geknackt...

Mal sehen wie lange es noch dauert für die Top 10...

mihapiha - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## nfsgame (10. September 2010)

Gut . 

Das TECRIDER zurück ist merken wir auch  .


----------



## mihapiha (10. September 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Das TECRIDER zurück ist merken wir auch  .



Ich kann nicht folgen


----------



## nfsgame (10. September 2010)

Der User TECRIDER, wirst schon sehen: wenn er wieder richtig loslegt fightet er wieder mit Bumblebee/TheWasp um Platz 1 der Top Producer .


----------



## mihapiha (10. September 2010)

Das Problem ist, dass ich mir zur Zeit keinen Computer nur für F@H gönnen will... Diese Folding-Farmen kosten einfach zu viel Geld, und ich habe mir vorgenommen zumindest für ein paar Monate mein Geld zu sparen...

Die Hardware für eine Folding-Farm hätte ich aber schon im Kopf... 

ASUS KGPE-D16, AMD SR5690 (dual Sockel-G34, quad PC3-10667R reg ECC DDR3) (90-MSVD00-G0UAY00Z) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at EU + 2x AMD Opteron 6174, 12x 2.20GHz, Sockel-G34, boxed (OS6174WKTCEGOWOF) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at EU ....

Wären sicher um die 60-80k PPD...


----------



## nfsgame (10. September 2010)

Wer hat denn gesagt, dass du umbedingt ne Folding-Farm aufbauen musst ? 

Übrigens würde ich 24Kerne eher auf 120k PPD schätzen  .


----------



## mihapiha (10. September 2010)

Wäre ja nicht schlecht so was im Keller stehen zu haben. Vielleicht mit einem Duality MountainMod Gehäuse für zwei solche Systeme... Träumen darf man ja... 

Wie kommt man denn sonst auf 100k PPD wenn nicht mit einer Farm. So viele gute Privatrechner benutzt eh keiner...


----------



## computertod (10. September 2010)

unser Team ist ja wieder auf Platz 22?
und ich bin "schon" auf Platz 790


----------



## The Ian (10. September 2010)

da es nun nicht für den gpu3-clienten nen explizites how to gibt nur mal hier die frage...genau so einrichten wie gpu2 oder muss man da was beachten so vonwegen anhängsel in der verknüpfung und so


----------



## nfsgame (10. September 2010)

Einrichtung geht an und für sich genauso vonstatten wie beim GPU2 .


----------



## Henninges (10. September 2010)

na da will ich doch mal stark hoffen das ich, sobald wieder im lande, auch von den neuen wu's profitiere...


----------



## The Ian (10. September 2010)

ok...dann sei hiermit gesagt, dass ich ab dieser woche wieder mitfalte, solange ich nicht vorm rechner bin


----------



## klefreak (10. September 2010)

Hallo!

Hab wieder mal ne Frage an die Profis..

Mir kommt es so vor, als ob ich keine Bonuspunkte mehr bekomme.. (eventuell zu viele abgebrochene WU's in den letzten Wochen wegen zu starkem OC..)..
Wann bekomme ich wieder Bonuspunkte? nach "neuerlichen 10 "guten" WU's oder wenn 80% meiner Gesamten (viele Hundert!!) WU's wieder erfolgreich sind??

Wenn die 2. Variante "Real" ist kann es ja sehr lange dauern bis ich wieder den Bonus bekomme??


----------



## nfsgame (10. September 2010)

Die 10-WU-Grenze verfällt nicht.
Stimmt der Passkey? Werden die Deadlines eingehalten? Zeigt HFM.NET noch einen Bonus an kurz bevor du ablieferst ?


----------



## klefreak (10. September 2010)

hfm zeigt den bonus an, jedoch sehe ich über kakaostats dass dann nur die punkte der Wu gutgeschrieben werden..

ist es nicht so, dass wenn man nicht die 80% "gute wu's" zurücksenden kann, man keinen Bonus mehr bekommt oder?
--> kann es sein, dass ich irgendwie unter diese 80% marke gefallen bin? (werden für diese BErechnung immer alle WU's des account gerechnet oder nur die letzten 10..

mfg


----------



## Fate T.H (11. September 2010)

Soweit ich es noch in Erinnerung habe werden dafür alle Berechneten A2/A3 herangezogen. Kann mich aber auch irren.


----------



## mattinator (11. September 2010)

Jo, so ist es (Folding Forum • View topic - Points system for SMP2 work units):


> Bonus point formula
> Briefly summarizing our bonus formula, the bonus  is applied for users who have a passkey, have successfully returned at  least 10 bonus-eligible WU's, successfully return >=80% of assigned  WU's, and return the WU before the preferred deadline. Bonus points do  not apply to partial returns.


----------



## mihapiha (11. September 2010)

Das mit den Bonuspunkten hatte ich auch schon mal. Aber üblicherweise kommen die großen WUs nach zwei oder drei kleinen erfolgreichen WUs wieder...

Ich hatte jedoch noch nicht das Problem dann keine Bonuspunkte zu erhalten, es sieht nur minimal aus wenn es eine 400 Punkte WU ist und man dann vielleicht 2k Punkte bekommt...

Jungs, ich komme meinem Top 10 Durchschnitt schon sehr nahe. Ihr müsst schon ein bisschen falten, sonst bin ich bald am Podest 

Edit:

Wenn es weiter so geht könnte ich sogar Silber erringen: http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=fah&team=70335&sort=today


----------



## Bumblebee (11. September 2010)

mihapiha schrieb:


> Jungs, ich komme meinem Top 10 Durchschnitt schon sehr nahe. Ihr müsst schon ein bisschen falten, sonst bin ich bald am Podest
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Wenn es weiter so geht könnte ich sogar Silber erringen: Team Stats for in Folding@Home


 
Nun, du *bist* auf Platz 10 - du Rennmaschine 
Dafür von mir ein grosses


----------



## mihapiha (11. September 2010)

Das nächste Update ist bei mir fast 10k Punkte wert, da meine CPU endlich eine SMP WU beendet hat. Ich habe die Top 10 doch vorhergesagt.  Jetzt wird es langsam spannend was meine durchschnittlichen PPD nach dem Wochenende sagen.

Immerhin habe ich zwei Tage erst richtig gefaltet...


----------



## Bumblebee (11. September 2010)

@klefreak

Seltsames Verhalten, kann ich mir eigentlich wirklich nur so erklären, dass du unter die "*successfully return >=80% of assigned WU's*" gefallen bist und das eine Rolle spielt
Wenn dem so ist wirst du aber den Bonus wieder erhalten wenn du über 80% kommst



mihapiha schrieb:


> Jetzt wird es langsam spannend was meine durchschnittlichen PPD nach dem Wochenende sagen.
> 
> Immerhin habe ich zwei Tage erst richtig gefaltet...


 
Ja, wie geschrieben - du gehst ganz schön ab...


----------



## mattinator (11. September 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ja, wie geschrieben - du gehst ganz schön ab...



Na ja, doch wohl eher sein Rechner. Wie war das doch gleich mit dem Schw...


----------



## klefreak (11. September 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> @klefreak
> 
> Seltsames Verhalten, kann ich mir eigentlich wirklich nur so erklären, dass du unter die "*successfully return >=80% of assigned WU's*" gefallen bist und das eine Rolle spielt
> Wenn dem so ist wirst du aber den Bonus wieder erhalten wenn du über 80% kommst
> ...



Ja das hab ich mir auch gedacht, nur je mehr man WU's schon gefaltet hat desto länger dauert es bis man da wieder "hoch" kommt..
Ich hoffe, dass das bald wieder so ist, denn 1600ppd ist mir für meinen 1055t@3,9ghz zu wenig 

mfg

ps: gibts irgendwie eine Möglichkeit, um zu sehen wie der Zurücksendestatus ausschaut (die quote an (+) WU's) ?


----------



## mattinator (11. September 2010)

klefreak schrieb:


> nur je mehr man WU's schon gefaltet hat desto länger dauert es bis man da wieder "hoch" kommt..



Dafür kommt man auch mit einer defekten nicht so schnell "runter", ist halt Prozentrechnung.



klefreak schrieb:


> gibts irgendwie eine Möglichkeit, um zu sehen wie der Zurücksendestatus ausschaut (die quote an (+) WU's) ?



In den Datenbanken hält das wohl nur Folding selbst, ansonsten könnten sie es nicht zur Berechnung heranziehen. Habe jedoch auch noch keine Stelle gesehen, die das publiziert. Könnte man sich max. über die eigene lokale Statistik manuell archivieren oder ein kleines Prog schreiben, welches die fahlog.txt überwacht. Bei Aktivität zeigt HFM.NET es ja an, aber nur bei "Completed" über alles.


----------



## computertod (11. September 2010)

gibts eig. beim Passkey ne begrenzung wie oft ich den verwenden kann?


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (11. September 2010)

Wenn du ein Botnet betreibst und Millionen gekaperter Rechner für dich falten, könnte das vielleicht auffallen. Aber eigentlich gibt es keine Begrenzung.

Heute war in Speyer Altstadtfest. Als ich aufgebrochen bin (und den PC ausmachen musste), war F@H bei 99%.  Jetzt kann ich die WU erst viele Stunden später abschicken, da geht Bonus verloren.


----------



## mattinator (11. September 2010)

Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Heute war in Speyer Altstadtfest. Als ich aufgebrochen bin (und den PC ausmachen musste), war F@H bei 99%.  Jetzt kann ich die WU erst viele Stunden später abschicken, da geht Bonus verloren.



Man muss halt Prioritäten setzen. Hat das ggf. etwas mit Deinem Nutzernamen zu tun


----------



## T0M@0 (11. September 2010)

na den einen prozentpunkt hätte ich noch abgewartet


----------



## Bumblebee (11. September 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Na ja, doch wohl eher sein Rechner. Wie war das doch gleich mit dem Schw...


 
Da hat er eh keine Chance - mein Schw...abbelbauch ist grösser 



klefreak schrieb:


> ps: gibts irgendwie eine Möglichkeit, um zu sehen wie der Zurücksendestatus ausschaut (die quote an (+) WU's) ?


 
Nur indirekt:

Theoretisch *könnte* man es aus dem Verhältnis Complete vs. Failed im HFM ableiten


----------



## nfsgame (11. September 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Theoretisch *könnte* man es aus dem Verhältnis Complete vs. Failed im HFM ableiten ...


... würde HFM.NET diesen Zähler nicht bei jedem Programmneustart zurücksetzen....


----------



## The Ian (11. September 2010)

ist es eigendlich egal von welchem clienten die wus mit pw abgeliefert werden? sprich hat gpu auch bonus davon, bzw erhält man mit cpu eher bonus, wenn man auch mit gpu faltet?


----------



## computertod (11. September 2010)

wieviel Punkte mehr kann ich denn eigentlich mit Passkey erwarten?


----------



## mihapiha (11. September 2010)

computertod schrieb:


> wieviel Punkte mehr kann ich denn eigentlich mit Passkey erwarten?


Bis zu 10 mal mehr als üblich für eine WU...


----------



## mattinator (11. September 2010)

mihapiha muss einen ausgeben, hat 





> *Seite 1111 von 1111*


 eröffnet.



computertod schrieb:


> wieviel Punkte mehr kann ich denn eigentlich mit Passkey erwarten?


Hängt von der Geschwindigkeit ab, mit der Du die Projekte ablieferst. Beim CPU-SMP2 bekommst Du ohne Passkey gar keinen Bonus. Berechnungssytem s. hier: Folding Forum • View topic - Points system for SMP2 work units und einen Online-Calculator hier: Folding@home SMP2 Bonus Point Calculator. Rechnest Du bigadv-Projekte ? Dafür gibt es noch andere Links.


----------



## Bumblebee (11. September 2010)

mihapiha schrieb:


> Bis zu 10 mal mehr als üblich für eine WU...


 
Ghonghredd  siecht das so aus:

Auf dem Core i7 OC läuft momentan eine *BIG* (2685) die, gemäss Folding home 8955 Punkte "wert" ist
Ich werde morgen - etwa um die Zeit (wegen dem Bonus) dafür gut 66'000 Punkte "einsacken"


----------



## The Ian (11. September 2010)

gelten die bonuspunkte nur für smp oder auch gpu? weil wenn nicht für gpu wozu dann dort den passkey?


----------



## mihapiha (11. September 2010)

Die Bonuspunkte gibt es ausschließlich für die CPU...


----------



## nichtraucher91 (12. September 2010)

ich muss sagen die Österreicher haben Stil^^
Gesehen in Wien auf dem Marktplatz während der Abschlussfahrt - Bis ich verständlich erklären konnte, warum ich so eine Rostlaube fotografiere, war die halbe Stadtführung um 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## The Master of MORARE (12. September 2010)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> ich muss sagen die Österreicher haben Stil^^
> Gesehen in Wien auf dem Marktplatz während der Abschlussfahrt - Bis ich verständlich erklären konnte, warum ich so eine Rostlaube fotografiere, war die halbe Stadtführung um
> 
> lg
> Nichtraucher91


Alter Falter .
Konntest du etwas über die Trittfrequenz des Führers dieses Zweiradfalters in Erfahrung bringen?

Kurze Zwischenfrage:
Läuft die P6701 Schar bei euch auch so erniedrigend schnell. Der x& sackt mir auf 6k PPD weg O.o! *zuhülfe*!


----------



## Bumblebee (12. September 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Kurze Zwischenfrage:
> Läuft die P6701 Schar bei euch auch so erniedrigend schnell. Der x& sackt mir auf 6k PPD weg O.o! *zuhülfe*!


 
Ich denke mal, dass du "Der x6 sackt..." meinst 

Meiner (1055) faltet grad an einer 6701 - etwas besser als deine 6k PPD - aber auch nicht überragend (siehe Bild)


----------



## nfsgame (12. September 2010)

Ich hab gestern mal aus vollem Rohr gefaltet und musste feststellen: Das ist nicht genug ! Falter und HTPC zusammen kamen auf 16.000Punkte gestern .

BTW: Der E8500 im HTPC hat ein P6701 kurz nach dem Start mit einem Bluescreen quittiert. Ist auch ganz gut so, so war Stille im Wohn-/Schlafzimmer .
Der Q6700 faltet gerade ein P6701 mit 5500PPD.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (12. September 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, dass du "Der x6 sackt..." meinst
> 
> Meiner (1055) faltet grad an einer 6701 - etwas besser als deine 6k PPD - aber auch nicht überragend (siehe Bild)



Shift happens .

gerade mal nachgesehen, was er ohne Nutzerlast verzapft:



> P6701
> [06:57:09] Completed 180000 out of 2000000 steps  (9%)
> [07:03:25] Completed 200000 out of 2000000 steps  (10%)
> [07:09:40] Completed 220000 out of 2000000 steps  (11%)
> ...



Somit dann auch ganze 12,7k PPD .


----------



## Empirelord (12. September 2010)

!!ICH MUSS AUFRÜSTEN!!!

Nachdem ich nun meinen Q8200 nicht mehr höher gehieft kriege(3,22Ghz) muss ich wohl doch aufrüsten. Hoffen wir mal, dass Bulldozer die Proteine nicht platt macht sondern schnell durchschleust.

zu meiner traurigen ppd: Videokonvertierung und folding mögen sich nicht.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (12. September 2010)

Empirelord schrieb:


> zu meiner traurigen ppd: Videokonvertierung und folding mögen sich nicht.




Stell dir dazu mal noch ein Atom vor 
noch böser! 
Ich denke mein Vater sollte aufrüsten 


lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## The Master of MORARE (12. September 2010)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Stell dir dazu mal noch ein Atom vor
> noch böser!
> Ich denke mein Vater sollte aufrüsten
> 
> ...



Aber nach welchem Modell bloß *gg*.
...

Bin gerade zu faul zum Faltseitenstatusklicken, aber dürften wir im Moment nicht wieder total "abgehen", was die tägliche PPD-Steigerung der letzten Paar Wochen anbelangt?


----------



## mihapiha (12. September 2010)

Die PPD meinerseits sollten jetzt über die nächsten paar Tage fallen. Ich habe einiges an neuer Harware bestellt und werde nun viel basteln. Ich denke dass ich Mitte Oktober mit dem Umbau fertig sein werde, da doch viele Teile erst am 8. Oktober bei Aquatuning einwandern...

Ich freue mich aber schon sehr sehr sehr auf das Endresultat...

Ich habe mir eine dritte EVGA GTX480 SC bestellt, und werde das EVGA Classified mit the Asus Rampage 3 Extreme ersetzten. Außerdem fallen massive Änderungen in meine Wasserkühlung. So wird zum Beispiel nun demnächst ein Mo-Ra 3 meine GTX480 kühlen (und ich hoffe dass das reicht) und etwas sauberer soll es im Gehäuse werden.


----------



## The Ian (12. September 2010)

nicht schlecht...der mora sollte das schaffen zwar etwas wärmer als bei mir (hab den evo 1080 und nen 120er single alles mit 800rpm lüfterbestückung), da 3 graka und cpu, aber wenn man überlegt, dass das pro graka ein drippelradi ist, dann sieht das schon mal ganz anders aus
mein system kommt bei voller faltleistung (320W) bei 25°C raumtemp auf 36°C wassertemperatur, die graka kommt da nicht über 48°C hinaus und cpu bei maximal 52°C
selbst wenn das bei dir überall (geschätzt) 10-15°C mehr wären, wär das ja kein problem


----------



## mihapiha (12. September 2010)

Der MoRa 3 bekommt vier 180mm Lüfter mit 1200 rpm. Er wird nur die drei GTX480 kühlen...


----------



## computertod (13. September 2010)

mh, ich werde diese und nächste Woche mein Folding wohl mal etwas zurückfahren, da ich diese Woche mein neues Board (EVGA 680i) bekomme und außerdem Schulanfang ist, weshalb ich wohl von 7:30 bis 16 Uhr nicht zuhause bin und wenn der Rechner da dann nur mit F@H läuft... weis nicht, ob meine Eltern da so begeistert sind


----------



## nichtraucher91 (13. September 2010)

Vorteil wenn man als Letzter das Haus verlässt und als Erster wieder betritt...

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Bumblebee (13. September 2010)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Vorteil wenn man als Letzter das Haus verlässt und als Erster wieder betritt...
> lg
> Nichtraucher91


 
Jupp; oder

Vorteil wenn einem das Haus gehört und es somit keine Rolle spielt ob man als Letzter das Haus verlässt und als Erster wieder betritt...


----------



## mihapiha (13. September 2010)

Ich habe jetzt 100 Stunden durch falten lassen, und gönne meinem PC einen Tag ruhe..


----------



## Bumblebee (13. September 2010)

mihapiha schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt 100 Stunden durch falten lassen, und gönne meinem PC einen Tag ruhe..


 
Dafür danke ich dir im Namen meiner Kollegen die sonst viel zu rasch überholt worden wären


----------



## acer86 (13. September 2010)

Hi, Mal was zum Thema Overclocking auch wen das hier nicht ganz hin passt,

wie weit kommt ihr bei Euren Cpu´s mit den Vcore Runter trotz Übertaktung.

Bei mir sieht es so aus: shiehe Bild:


----------



## nfsgame (13. September 2010)

Mein Q6700 hat ne VID vom 1,25V und schafft die 3,2GHz ohne Erhöhung, also so besonders ist das nicht .


----------



## klefreak (13. September 2010)

außerdem hängt das ja stark von der OC Stärke ab  
mein 1055t verkraftet bei 3,9ghz nix unter 1,46v um Foldingstable zu sein

mfg


----------



## mattinator (13. September 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Jupp; oder
> 
> Vorteil wenn einem das Haus gehört und es somit keine Rolle spielt ob man als Letzter das Haus verlässt und als Erster wieder betritt...



oder

wenn keiner da ist, wenn man das Haus verlässt und wenn man wiederkommt. Allerdings hat man dann wohl eher ein anderes Problem.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (13. September 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> oder
> 
> wenn keiner da ist, wenn man das Haus verlässt und wenn man wiederkommt. Allerdings hat man dann wohl eher ein anderes Problem.


  Mattinator luctuosus .


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (14. September 2010)

moin moin,

was kann man eigentlich für eine ppd erwarten wenn man mit einem 3,8ghz phenom 2 smp faltet(windows+passkey) und einer GTX470 (in 2 verschiedenen rechnern)?
meint ihr damit kommmt man mal in die top 10 producer?
naja wichtiger ist das es ordendlich punkte reißt fürs team, mal sehen wie lange ich durchhalte diesmal, so enn gpu 3 client für ati(amd) karten würde meine motivation ja doch schon stark erhöhen.

mfg


----------



## LuXTuX (14. September 2010)

ich muss noch rausbekommen, wie ich meine cpu übertackten kann 
hab im bios die core erhöht, bleiben aber 3ghz 
oder linux peigt das nicht an


----------



## Bumblebee (14. September 2010)

xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> moin moin,
> was kann man eigentlich für eine ppd erwarten wenn man mit einem 3,8ghz phenom 2 smp faltet(windows+passkey) und einer GTX470 (in 2 verschiedenen rechnern)?


 
Ist natürlich schwierig präzise Zahlen anzusagen, aber:

- eine GTX470 mit GPU3 (nicht OC) so gegen 12'000 PPD 
- eine GTX470 mit GPU3 (OC) so gegen 14'500 PPD 
- ein Phenom II X2 550 mit SMP2 "komplett" (@3,8ghz) so gegen 4000 PPD




xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> meint ihr damit kommmt man mal in die top 10 producer?


 
Platz 10 hält im Moment Perseus88 mit 16,391 PPD
Das könnte also grad so hinkommen



xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> so ein gpu 3 client für ati(amd) karten würde meine motivation ja doch schon stark erhöhen.


 
 So say we all


----------



## pinna (14. September 2010)

Hey Leute ^^, ich mach mit 

Mein Phenom II X4 940 hat gerade mit seiner Arbeit begonnen.
Nach meiner Arbeit richte ich die GraKa ein


----------



## The Ian (14. September 2010)

wilkommen bei uns

sacht mal brechen bei euch die 611er gpu wus auch so ein?


----------



## Bumblebee (14. September 2010)

pinna schrieb:


> Hey Leute ^^, ich mach mit
> Mein Phenom II X4 940 hat gerade mit seiner Arbeit begonnen.
> Nach meiner Arbeit richte ich die GraKa ein


 
Saubere Sache, willkommenund happy folding



The Ian schrieb:


> sacht mal brechen bei euch die 611er gpu wus auch so ein?


 
Definiere "einbrechen" bitte etwas genauer
Eigentlich laufen die bei mir (GTX 470er) ganz ordentlich


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (14. September 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> - eine GTX470 mit GPU3 (nicht OC) so gegen 12'000 PPD
> - eine GTX470 mit GPU3 (OC) so gegen 14'500 PPD
> - ein Phenom II X2 550 mit SMP2 "komplett" (@3,8ghz) so gegen 4000 PPD



moin, ganz wichtig: mein phenom2 550 x2 ist ein B50 x4 @3,8ghz
ich denke dann sollte ich es echt mal hinbekommen in den top ten zu landen, die gtx470 zieht auf jeden fall gut was weg.

aber thx für die richtwerte, verdopple ich den x2 550 wert denk ich mal kommt das hin mit meinem x4 und 12k ppd ist mal richtig nice.

mfg


----------



## pinna (14. September 2010)

Edit: *Selbstzensur*


----------



## The Ian (14. September 2010)

definiere einbrechen: sonnstige wus 10-11k...611er wu 7,5-8k


----------



## Bumblebee (14. September 2010)

xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> moin, ganz wichtig: mein phenom2 550 x2 ist ein B50 x4 @3,8ghz
> aber thx für die richtwerte, verdopple ich den x2 550 wert denk ich mal kommt das hin mit meinem x4 und 12k ppd ist mal richtig nice.
> mfg


 
Na, also verdoppeln ist möglicherweise grad etwas gar zu optimistisch
Geh von den Werten eines Phenom II X4 940 aus



The Ian schrieb:


> definiere einbrechen: sonnstige wus 10-11k...611er wu 7,5-8k


 
Also du faltest GPU3 mit *NICHT*-Fermi - richtig??
Da habe ich absolut keine Erfahrung mit
Meine "anderen" GraKa's falten alle GPU2er


----------



## pinna (14. September 2010)

So, mein Phenom II X4 940 @ 3,5Ghz und meine 4870 sind fleißig am rattern 

Mir gefällt das. Ein Stabilitätstest und man macht noch was gutes bei 
Die 3,6 wollte er vorhin nicht mehr


----------



## nfsgame (14. September 2010)

Lass die 4870 weg. Ohne die machste genausoviel PPD bei weniger Verbrauch.


----------



## pinna (14. September 2010)

Du meinst das bremst die CPU aus? Gut, dann die Ati weg und den Prozzi vom Bruder (Phenom II x4 955) dazu


----------



## Henninges (14. September 2010)

jungens...

hab mir mal den 260.63er beta installiert und was soll ich euch sagen...die 470er reisst bei den neuen 109xx gpu3 wu's richtig fett was wech...


----------



## nfsgame (14. September 2010)

Das schaff ich mit zwei kompletten Rechnern gerade so .


----------



## Henninges (14. September 2010)

ich konnte es kaum glauben...naja...schön wenn man positiv überrascht wird...


----------



## nichtraucher91 (14. September 2010)

das schaff ich grade mal in Monaten...
ach ja irgend wer hat mich aus den Top200 gekickt.

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## LuXTuX (14. September 2010)

ich wars nicht, kämpfe mich grad in die top 500


----------



## acer86 (14. September 2010)

So jetzt weiß ich warum ATI so schlecht ist beim Gpu Falten^^,

so wie es aussieht Faltet der gpu2 client nicht nur Proteine sonder auch ATI Hardware^^ XD


----------



## The Master of MORARE (14. September 2010)

Nichtsdestotrotz hoffe ich für dich, dass das Kärtchen einen natürlichen Tod starb. Sieht zumindest rechenpotenter als meine ans Limit getaktete X1950XT aus .

Öhm acer86... Damit in deiner Signatur deine Faltstatistik angezeigt wird, musst du noch übers Benutzerkontrollzentrum der Foldinggruppe beitreten.


----------



## acer86 (14. September 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Nichtsdestotrotz hoffe ich für dich, dass das Kärtchen einen natürlichen Tod starb. Sieht zumindest rechenpotenter als meine ans Limit getaktete X1950XT aus .



Es war mal eine Ati Hd 4850 512MB non OC Leider hat sie schon länger Bild fehler produziert und seit ca. 1woche ist sie in den Heiligen Hardware Himmel,
^^

grüße Acer86


----------



## IBM Freund (14. September 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Sieht zumindest rechenpotenter als meine ans Limit getaktete X1950XT aus .



Das noch zu betreiben ist aber nicht mehr sehr effizient, was Leistung gegen Stromaufnahme angeht, es sei denn du zahlst den Strom nicht und lässt Falten was da ist


----------



## T0M@0 (14. September 2010)

Henninges schrieb:


> jungens...
> 
> hab mir mal den 260.63er beta installiert und was soll ich euch sagen...die 470er reisst bei den neuen 109xx gpu3 wu's richtig fett was wech...




hab den auch heute installiert... konnte bei der gtx260 keine merkliche Veränderung feststellen (weder positiv noch negativ)


----------



## LuXTuX (14. September 2010)

na dann kann ich mir die installaion ja sparen


----------



## The Master of MORARE (14. September 2010)

acer86 schrieb:


> Es war mal eine Ati Hd 4850 512MB non OC Leider hat sie schon länger Bild fehler produziert und seit ca. 1woche ist sie in den Heiligen Hardware Himmel,
> ^^
> 
> grüße Acer86



Haha... überlebt . Hattest du sie mal gebacken? Öhm²... was war mit dem Garantieanspruch? 



IBM Freund schrieb:


> Das noch zu betreiben ist aber nicht mehr sehr effizient, was Leistung gegen Stromaufnahme angeht, es sei denn du zahlst den Strom nicht und lässt Falten was da ist



Theoretisch müsste ich mir ne ION-Karte in den Rechner klemmen .
Muss den Strom zwar nicht selbst zahlen, achte jedoch recht akribisch darauf genug Licht zu löschen damit meine Karte weiter idlen kann .
Ich müsste echt mal alles hier falten lassen *gg*.


----------



## Mettsemmel (15. September 2010)

Gnihihi, ich hab Schmicki tatsächlich gekriegt =D

Es gab in den letzten 5 Tagen keine Zwischenfälle, Abstürze, automatische reboots oder Stromausfälle. Alles glatt gegangen, echt cool.

Hey, und dank Tecrider (und natürlich auch dank der Neueinsteiger, die sich jetzt angesprochen fühlen  ) kriegen wir die Top20 noch schneller.


----------



## pinna (15. September 2010)

So, bin jetzt seit einem Tag dabei.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich werde kräftig mitfalten


----------



## acer86 (15. September 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Haha... überlebt . Hattest du sie mal gebacken? Öhm²... was war mit dem Garantieanspruch?



Hi, nee mit der Sorte muss es wo ein Produktions fehler gegeben habe, hatte vor einen jahr schon ma nee Garantie austauschkarte die hat auch nur ein jahr gehalten. An den Temps kan es nicht gelegen haben die Karte war Wakü, und ist mit non OC nie über 42C° gekommen.

Das wird auf jedenfall meine Letzte ATI (AMD) gewesen sein, Den vor jahren hatte ich eine X850XT die war auch stendig Defekt, zwischen durch hatte ich Nvidia 8800gt und 9800gtx+ bei den war alles io vorallem aber auch wegen den Treiber die sind bei NV einfach Besser.

Grüße Acer86


----------



## pinna (15. September 2010)

Was ging denn am 12. Sep ab? xD

EO Stats xD

(da einmal in die adressleiste klicken und eingabetaste, dann gehts )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (15. September 2010)

pinna schrieb:


> Was ging denn am 12. Sep ab? xD


 
Abgesehen davon, dass der 12.9. ohnehin ein recht "gut gepunkteter" Tag war haben die aktuellen Top 3 (also ich, Kapitan und Teci) je eine *BIG *abgeliefert - was von jedem zusätzliche 60+ KPPD bedeutet 

.. darum ..


----------



## nichtraucher91 (15. September 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Ich müsste echt mal alles hier falten lassen *gg*.



was wäre das denn so?

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## nfsgame (15. September 2010)

Der Rechner vom Vater denk ich mal (wenn er dem nicht den Speicher geklaut hat ) wäre da noch. Der vom Bruder wird nicht so viel machen (wenn das immernoch dieselbe Schüssel ist ).


----------



## Henninges (15. September 2010)

Henninges schrieb:


> hab mir mal den 260.63er beta...die 470er reisst richtig fett was wech...



ich muss mich mal eben selbst zitieren...leider war die freude nur von kurzer dauer...irgendwie habe ich das gefühl das meiner 470er das oc nicht passt...oder ich hab doch zu wenig volt auf der fermi...
hab mir gestern NFS-World installiert und wollte mal ne runde cruisen...nach heftigsten bildgeflater und abstürzen hat sich dann noch eine wu komplett verabschiedet...heute morgen das gleiche bild...wu wurde 25% gefaltet und dann mit unstable quittiert...



> [02:19:59] Completed 25%
> [02:19:59] mdrun_gpu returned
> [02:19:59] Calculated & specified T inconsisitent
> [02:19:59]
> ...



nicht das mir die karte hier abraucht...


----------



## Schmicki (15. September 2010)

Mettsemmel schrieb:


> Gnihihi, ich hab Schmicki tatsächlich gekriegt =D


Da verläßt man mal kurz das Land und schon wird man hinterrücks von der Semmel überfallen. 
Na warte, wenn ich aus Österreich wieder nach hause komme, dann glüht der Falter!


----------



## Perseus88 (15. September 2010)

Zitat von Henninges 
hab mir mal den 260.63er beta...die 470er reisst richtig fett was wech...

Grad mal 500 punkte mehr als meine 465,so fett ist das aber nicht.
Teste den Treiber jetzt auch mal.


----------



## Henninges (15. September 2010)

komisch...kann mich nicht erinnern "*im bezug auf eine 465er*" geschrieben zu haben...


----------



## Perseus88 (15. September 2010)

Ist nicht Böse gemeint,dachte mit ner 470 bekommt man mehr punkte.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (15. September 2010)

Mettsemmel schrieb:


> Gnihihi, ich hab Schmicki tatsächlich gekriegt =D



Hätte er die Semmel bloß detektiert =D!

Ich merk gerade, dass wir nun auch diese "Dankeknöpfe" im Forum haben . Gerade hier bei uns dürfte der ja oft zum Zweisatz kommen.


----------



## mattinator (15. September 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Mattinator luctuosus .



Ich musste erstmal bei goggle nach *luctuosus *suchen, hatte in der  Schule kein Latein. Das Bsp. war (zum Glück) nicht auf mich bezogen.  Meinte nur, dass es Menschen gibt, die wirkliche Probleme haben. Nach  meiner Meinung gehört Einsamkeit zu den größten.


----------



## T0M@0 (15. September 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Hätte er die Semmel bloß detektiert =D!
> 
> Ich merk gerade, dass wir nun auch diese "Dankeknöpfe" im Forum haben . Gerade hier bei uns dürfte der ja oft zum Zweisatz kommen.



Wo?


----------



## The Master of MORARE (15. September 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Ich musste erstmal bei goggle nach *luctuosus *suchen, hatte in der  Schule kein Latein. Das Bsp. war (zum Glück) nicht auf mich bezogen.  Meinte nur, dass es Menschen gibt, die wirkliche Probleme haben. Nach  meiner Meinung gehört Einsamkeit zu den größten.



Ach verdammt. Dann eben: Morare solus... aber er hat ja seine Falter .



T0M@0 schrieb:


> Wo?



Hm, ich sehe den Knopf gerade auch nicht. War vBulletinmäßig normalerweise bei den "Edit etc."-Knöpfen. Zumindest ist die Funktion aktifünft worden.


----------



## Bumblebee (15. September 2010)

So, nachdem wir uns den 21. Platz wieder zurückgeholt haben  gehe ich schlafen ...


----------



## mattinator (15. September 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Dann eben: Morare solus....



Ich kann kein Latein, und Google translate von Englisch - Deutsch auf Latein - Deutsch umstellen wollte ich auch nicht. Habe mir aber inzwischen die ungefähre Übersetzung "zusammengereimt".



> Hm, ich sehe den Knopf gerade auch nicht. War vBulletinmäßig  normalerweise bei den "Edit etc."-Knöpfen. Zumindest ist die Funktion  akti*fünft* worden.


Es tut sich was, sieh mal links unter das Nutzerbild:



> Erhielt 0 Danke für 0 Beiträge



In Abwandlung des bekannten Spruchs: Ich danke Dir für nichts.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (15. September 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Ich kann kein Latein, und Google translate von Englisch - Deutsch auf Latein - Deutsch umstellen wollte ich auch nicht. Habe mir aber inzwischen die ungefähre Übersetzung "zusammengereimt".
> 
> Es tut sich was, sieh mal links unter das Nutzerbild:
> 
> ...



...Und habe (Dir) auch nichts zu verdanken .


----------



## The Ian (16. September 2010)

wie bekommt man mit, ob man nun die bonuspunkte beim smp bekommt oder nicht? dachte eigendlich ich hätte bereits soviele erledigt, doch von der einen 4xxx punkte wu sind niemals die 4000 punkte angekommen

und noch ne andere frage...nen intel atom 2 kerner hat 4 virtuelle kerne?! oder macht da das windows was falsch...und nur ne rein hypotetische frage...wie viel ppd macht so ein 2kerniger atom?

desweiteren faltet mein hauptrechner jetzt einige tage durch, was doch unserer team ppd etwas zugute kommen sollte

und um auch alle meine gedanken in einem post unter zu bekommen werf ich hier mal einen gedanken von mir in den raum...ich hatte mir überlegt einen falt pc bei mir sitting mäßig unterkommen zu lassen...es würden allerdings 1-2 kriterien meinerseits vorgegeben werden...hätte da aber jemand prinzipiell interesse dran?


----------



## nfsgame (16. September 2010)

Bei den größeren WUs kann es Verzögerungen geben .

Der Atom macht mitm SMP gar nix (schafft die Deadlines nicht), mit zweimal Single-Core sinds ungefähr 200ppd.


----------



## The Ian (16. September 2010)

also bei 2 kernen a 1,6ghz hätt ich ja n bissel mehr erwartet, aber die cpu ist ja auch nicht für rechenpower ausgelegt


----------



## nfsgame (16. September 2010)

Ich hab das schonmal ausprobiert. Mehr ist von ner CPU auf P3-Basis einfach nicht zu erwarten .


----------



## Henninges (16. September 2010)

:sign:

atom ist nix zum bügeln...


----------



## acer86 (16. September 2010)

ja Atom ist wirklich nix zum Falten hatte zum versuch mein Acer Aspire one D250 mit N270 Atom am Falten der macht mit 2 cpu clients gerade ma 128ppd.

Dafür aber nur 10,8watt bei 100% Auslastung


----------



## Fate T.H (16. September 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ich hab das schonmal ausprobiert. Mehr ist von ner CPU auf P3-Basis einfach nicht zu erwarten .



Meinst wohl eher auf P1 Basis da der P3 wenigstens schon die OOO-Ausführung beherrscht während der Atom auf IO-Ausführung beruht wie der P1.


----------



## nfsgame (16. September 2010)

Ok, in dem Fall isses sogar P1 . Der Rest dürfte aber eher mitm P3 zu vergleichen sein wenn ich mich nicht irre .


----------



## Fate T.H (16. September 2010)

Jop kann hinkommen auf jedenfall komm ich zu dem Schluss das der Atom fast zu nix zum gebrauchen ist.
Schrott CPU hätte Intel sich sparen können.


----------



## Empirelord (16. September 2010)

Ähh, Leute, vergesst nicht, wofür die gebaut wurde.
Maximales Stromsparen bei der Fähigkeit Windows zu booten.

Das einzige was wirklich nervt, ist das du HT nicht so einfach abstellen kannst.


----------



## Bumblebee (17. September 2010)

Wenn wieder wer fragt "was bringt das" habe ich hier einen Link (von den F@H-News)

Misfolded neural proteins linked to autism disorders


----------



## pinna (17. September 2010)

leider steht da nix im bezug auf f@h, welches einiges zur forschung beiträgt, wie ich glaube. In solchen Artikeln sollte man das f@h auch mal erwähnen. so sieht es danach aus, als wenn die forschungen ganz alleine an den genannten einrichtungen betrieben werden. dass wir denen (ziemlich) helfen, davon steht nix

trotzdem falte ich brav weiter


----------



## Bumblebee (17. September 2010)

pinna schrieb:


> leider steht da nix im bezug auf f@h..


 
Stimmt natürlich 

Aber du musst verstehen....

- Auch wenn nicht F@h draufsteht ist es Forschung
- Auch wenn Andere die Proteinfaltung erforschen ist das Forschung
- Auch aus deren Forschung ergeben sich (gute) Resultate die *Allen* zu Gute kommen

Btw.
Für gewisse "Zweifler" könnte es sogar vorteilhaft sein, dass es *nicht* von Stanford kommt - also keine Eigenwerbung ...


----------



## Empirelord (17. September 2010)

Ihr müsst bedenken, dass solche Ergebnisse eher durch die klassische Methode (synthetisieren und messen) als durch unsere Berechnungen gemacht werden.
Folding@home steht ja noch sehr am Anfang,(Betrachtung von ein paar Molekülen)wohingegen man physisch/chemisch/analytisch an den Grenzen angelangt ist.(Unschärferelation,bzw. Elektronenmikroskop)


----------



## Lee (17. September 2010)

Was denkt ihr wird ein Notebook Celeron Dual Core mit 1,9 GHz unter Linux 32 Bit so reißen können? Bzw, gibts irgendein Tool um die PPD unter Linux auszulesen? Ich überlege nämlich mit meinem Notebook wieder einzusteigen, Vllt auch nur mit einem Kern. Einen PC habe ich ja nicht mehr...


----------



## nfsgame (17. September 2010)

Ich denke das du glücklich sein solltest wenn du damit die 1000PPD knackst. Zumal ich mir nicht ganz sicher bin ob der neue Linux-SMP unter 32bit läuft, er alte war x64-only.
Du kannst HFM.NET oder Fahmon per Wine laufen lassen .


----------



## Lee (17. September 2010)

Der Client läuft auf jedenfall. Lastet allerdings nur einen Kern aus. Ist mir aber auch lieber so. HFM Net will bei mir mit Wine nicht funktionieren, aber das macht bei mir sowieso einige Probleme, daher wundert mich das nicht. 

Ich lass den Clienten jetzt einfach laufen, zieht nicht all zu viel Leistung und stört mich auch nicht weiter. Die Punkte sind mir dann auch egal.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (17. September 2010)

Lee schrieb:


> Der Client läuft auf jedenfall. Lastet allerdings nur einen Kern aus. Ist mir aber auch lieber so. HFM Net will bei mir mit Wine nicht funktionieren, aber das macht bei mir sowieso einige Probleme, daher wundert mich das nicht.
> 
> Ich lass den Clienten jetzt einfach laufen, zieht nicht all zu viel Leistung und stört mich auch nicht weiter. Die Punkte sind mir dann auch egal.



Du könntest dir das leider nicht mehr weiterentwickelte letzte FAHMON kompilieren, jedoch ist da noch nicht das Bonussystem mit einbezogen. Singlecore hingegen funktioniert gnadenlos!
Ich mache das einfach, indem ich ab und zu mal die Daten bei Linuxforge eingebe. Nach zwei bis drei Tagen weißt du dann ungefähr wie die Frametimes ausfallen müssten und kannst grob deine PPD vorhersagen.


----------



## mihapiha (17. September 2010)

Sieht recht gut aus. 

Die ersten Tests auf meinem Bench-Gehäuse laufen schon mal recht gut. Die Lautstärke ist jedoch noch unerträglich. Ich werde aber in ein paar Wochen das Ganze fertig gestellt haben, und dann dürfte F@H doch wieder 24/7 laufen....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zur Zeit will ich es aber noch behutsam angehen lassen. Langsam kommt man doch ans Ziel...


----------



## The Master of MORARE (18. September 2010)

mihapiha schrieb:


> Sieht recht gut aus.
> 
> Die ersten Tests auf meinem Bench-Gehäuse laufen schon mal recht gut. Die Lautstärke ist jedoch noch unerträglich. Ich werde aber in ein paar Wochen das Ganze fertig gestellt haben, und dann dürfte F@H doch wieder 24/7 laufen....
> 
> ...



Was sagt der Elektronentacho?

Nette PPD .
Nette Auflösung .
Inakzeptabler Uploader .
Sei Falter -> Nutze das Forum richtig und huldige seinen aufgebotenen Möglichkeiten .


----------



## Bumblebee (18. September 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Nette PPD . - *JUPP*
> Nette Auflösung . *JUPP*
> Inakzeptabler Uploader . *STRENG* - aber *JUPP*


 
.. wir lernen alle immer noch dazu ..


----------



## mattinator (18. September 2010)

Bin auch mal wieder da. Gehört zwar eigentlich nicht ganz hier hin, aber ich habe mir spontan in der Bucht doch noch 'nen Xeon X3380 für 99,90 € plus Versand gekauft. Wird von meinem MSI P7N-SLI Platinum anstandslos erkannt und "foldet" ohne Probleme. Allerdings hätte ich mich vorher wohl doch etwas besser informieren sollen: ist eine confidential CPU (Engineering Sample), die ja wohl im Besitz von Intel verbleibt. Habe den Verkäufer noch mal diesbzgl. gefragt, ist jedoch nach seiner Aussage kein Problem (hat die CPU ang. von seinem Cousin geschenkt bekommen). Rückgabe ist nicht möglich, da alles in der Auktion so ausgweisen war, will ich eigentlich auch nicht. Im Moment überlege ich nur, ob ich den "alten" Q9650 verkaufe oder lieber zur Sicherheit behalte, falls es doch irgendwelche Probleme geben sollte. Vllt. hat jemand von Euch eine Meinung dazu (Ihr dürft auch ruhig über meine Dummheit lachen ).


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (18. September 2010)

Ich würde den Q9650 verkaufen. Intel wird die CPU wohl kaum von dir einfordern. Und wenn doch, dann hast du immer noch genug Zeit, um eine neue CPU zu kaufen.


----------



## Bumblebee (18. September 2010)

Also erstmal lacht hier keiner - und Dummheit ist ohnehin relativ
Die rechtliche Situation ist wohl tatsächlich etwas verworren

Meine Meinung dazu:
Nachdem der Verkäufer die Ware angeboten hat solltest du davon ausgehen dürfen, dass der Verkauf bzw. dein Kauf rechtens war
Da auf der anderen Seite der Preis wirklich *massiv* unter Wert ist könnte man allerdings davon ausgehen, dass da was "faul" ist

Ich würde in dem Fall zur Sicherheit den "alten" Q9650 auch noch behalten und erstmal noch ein paar Wochen abwarten
Allerdings gebe ich Jever recht - die werden wohl kaum zu dir kommen und das Teil zurückfordern


----------



## nyso (18. September 2010)

Hey Leute, meine GTX275 faltet jetzt auch wieder mit.
Aktuell zeigt HFM.NET 12.032 PPD an. Nur ist der Grafikspeicher bloß zu 520MB ausgelastet, hab ja 1792. Gibts da nen Kniff, wie man durch eine höhere Auslastung des Speichers eine höhere PPD erreichen kann?


----------



## nfsgame (18. September 2010)

Es gibt durch höhere Auslastung des VRams keine höhere PPD.


----------



## mattinator (18. September 2010)

Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Und wenn doch, dann hast du immer  noch genug Zeit, um eine neue CPU zu kaufen.



Im Prinzip ja, jedoch sind die Preise für den Q9650 (auch in der Bucht) ganz schön gestiegen. Momentan würde ich in diesem Falle ziemlich draufzahlen.



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ich würde in dem Fall zur Sicherheit den "alten" Q9650 auch noch behalten und erstmal noch ein paar Wochen abwarten
> Allerdings gebe ich Jever recht - die werden wohl kaum zu dir kommen und das Teil zurückfordern



War eigentlich auch mein Plan. Allerdings wollte ich nicht zu lange warten, da sonst keiner mehr den Q9650 haben will.


----------



## Bumblebee (18. September 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Allerdings wollte ich nicht zu lange warten, da sonst keiner mehr den Q9650 haben will.


 
Deshalb "ein paar Wochen abwarten" - du verlierst kaum etwas und gewinnst Sicherheit

Und dann noch was zum Thema *OH_HAUA_HAUA*

Ich habe gerade die korrigierte Strom-Rechnung für das letzte halbe Jahr bezahlt


----------



## nfsgame (18. September 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Und dann noch was zum Thema *OH_HAUA_HAUA*
> 
> Ich habe gerade die korrigierte Strom-Rechnung für das letzte halbe Jahr bezahlt


Da kitzelst du gerade wieder ein kleines "" zwischen den ganzen "" bei mir immoment heraus...


----------



## Lee (18. September 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Du könntest dir das leider nicht mehr weiterentwickelte letzte FAHMON kompilieren, jedoch ist da noch nicht das Bonussystem mit einbezogen. Singlecore hingegen funktioniert gnadenlos!
> Ich mache das einfach, indem ich ab und zu mal die Daten bei Linuxforge eingebe. Nach zwei bis drei Tagen weißt du dann ungefähr wie die Frametimes ausfallen müssten und kannst grob deine PPD vorhersagen.



Hab mir jetzt Fahmon kompiliert. Startet zwar nicht ohne Fehlermeldung, läuft aber. Ich habe mit meinem Clienten, der kein SMP ist und auch wahrscheinlich keine Bonuspunkte gibt, stolze 160 PPD! 

Ist zwar wirklich wenig, aber was solls... Ein wenig stört mich allerdings die Deadline von 6 Tagen. Ich war zumindest unter Windows von einem Single Core Clienten eine deutlich längere DL gewohnt...


----------



## nyso (18. September 2010)

So, der X4 940 faltet jetzt 1300 PPD und die GTX 275 macht 8500.
Beide bei voller Auslastung.

Meint ihr da geht noch was nach oben? Also andere Clienten, irgendwelche Kniffe?


----------



## The Ian (18. September 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> War eigentlich auch mein Plan. Allerdings wollte ich nicht zu lange warten, da sonst keiner mehr den Q9650 haben will.



also ich hätt da schon mal interesse...mein 6750 stößt allmälig an seine grenzen...und damit würde der quat er seiner aufgabe treu bleiben^^


----------



## nfsgame (18. September 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> So, der X4 940 faltet jetzt 1300 PPD und die GTX 275 macht 8500.
> Beide bei voller Auslastung.
> 
> Meint ihr da geht noch was nach oben? Also andere Clienten, irgendwelche Kniffe?


Also beim X4 würde noch einiges gehen . Hast PN.


----------



## T0M@0 (19. September 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> So, der X4 940 faltet jetzt 1300 PPD und die GTX 275 macht 8500.
> Beide bei voller Auslastung.
> 
> Meint ihr da geht noch was nach oben? Also andere Clienten, irgendwelche Kniffe?



Ist aber ohne bonus? Mein x4 macht je nach wu zwischen 4000 und 6000 ppd.


----------



## nyso (19. September 2010)

Da stand, dass der Bonus erst nach ein paar gefalteten WUs kommt. Und ich hab noch keine fertig^^

Aktuell braucht er aber zwei Tage für eine einzige, für die gibt es dann aber auch 3200 Punkte....


----------



## Bumblebee (19. September 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Da stand, dass der Bonus erst nach ein paar gefalteten WUs kommt. Und ich hab noch keine fertig^^


 
Stimmt, stark vereinfacht - nach 10 abgelieferten WU's



nyso schrieb:


> Aktuell braucht er aber zwei Tage für eine einzige, für die gibt es dann aber auch 3200 Punkte....


 
Das tut mir jetzt grad ein wenig weh, aber... ohne Bonus ist es leider nicht so viel


----------



## nyso (19. September 2010)

Dann verlagern wir die Unterhaltung komplett hierher^^



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ich sehe den Fehler iwie grad nicht
> Aber du hast recht - etwas ist noch nicht im Lot



Hoffentlich hat nfsgame nachher etwas Zeit, sich das mal per Teamview anzugucken



> Im Moment faltet mein Athlon II X4 640 auch gerade eine 6701 - mit einer Frametime von gut 16 Minuten
> Natürlich, du könntest noch übertakten aber das ist hier nicht die Lösung


Ich hoffe darauf, das es nur durch die Einstellungen noch deutlich besser wird. Und sobald die Wakü endlich drin ist, wird der X4 von 3GHz auf 3,8GHz übertaktet, vllt. auch 3,9 wenn er das mitmacht^^



> Btw1: deine 275er faltet perfekt (etwas "warm", aber ok)


Jap, hatte ich mir auch gedacht. Die geht ganz gut ab, das dürfte auch im Relation zum Stromverbrauch sehr gut sein was die abliefert. Ich bin mit der immer um die 8500, jetzt grad sogar 9300. KlarWarYoshis GTX 260 unter Wakü macht nur 6000^^ Und wenn die auch endlich unter Wakü läuft, wird die auch noch mehr übertaktet Ist ja jetzt schon ganz ordentlich, aber mit der SSC geht nochmehr^^ Hol mir doch keine Graka mit selektiertem Chip, nur damit sie sich dann nur durchschnittlich stark übertakten lässt



> Btw2: eigentlich ist das hier nicht ganz der richtige Thread - eigentlich


Dann lass uns nur noch hier reden




Bumblebee schrieb:


> Stimmt, stark vereinfacht - nach 10 abgelieferten WU's


Jap, so hab ichs gelesen^^ Aber das wären ja 20 Tage




> Das tut mir jetzt grad ein wenig weh, aber... ohne Bonus ist es leider nicht so viel


Aber auch ohne Bonus sollte es doch mehr sein, oder? Mindestens 5000, und dann 1000 als Bonus oder so in der Art denke ich.....


----------



## The Ian (19. September 2010)

die punkte die durch HFM ausgegeben werden sind solange die daedline geschafft wird schon mit bonus...sollte die dl mal nicht geschafft werden werden dann auch weniger punkte angezeigt


----------



## Bumblebee (19. September 2010)

Thema Punkte....

Bin ich der Einzige dessen Punkte im Moment teilweise nicht gut geschrieben werden??


----------



## nyso (19. September 2010)

Also mir ist nichts aufgefallen. Alle Punkte werden in den Stats bei f@h.com angezeigt.


----------



## nfsgame (19. September 2010)

@nyso: Nutze lieber folding.extremeoverclocking.com für die Stats .

@Bee: Also ich hatte das Gefühl das mir heute ein oder zwei GPU-Units durch die Lappen gegangen sind, naja und der SMP hat schwierigkeiten zu senden...


----------



## The Ian (19. September 2010)

ich hab auch iwie den eindruck, dass meine smp units nicht wirklich gut geschreiben werden oder ich bekomms nicht mit weil ich immernoch nicht 10 wus abgeliefert habe mit key, was mich langsamaber verwundert


----------



## Henninges (19. September 2010)

mein gpu wu's werden gutgeschrieben...


----------



## mattinator (19. September 2010)

Bei meinen GPU-Projekten scheint es auch keine Probleme zu geben, das aktuelle CPU-SMP2 (6701) braucht noch eine Weile. Allerdings hat die eine GTX 275 heute *drei* Anläufe gebraucht, um Project 10512 (Run 3, Clone 652, Gen 21) loszuwerden. Das Eigenartige dabei ist, dass beim ersten Ausfall (NANs detected on GPU, CoreStatus = 7A (122)) 96 % und beim zweiten 48 % fertig waren und ich dann noch einmal dasselbe Projekt bekommen habe. Bisher war das eigentlich nur bei einstelligen Prozentzahlen so. Außerdem hat er zwischen erstem und zweitem Abbruch mal lustig das Project 10502 (Run 144, Clone 0, Gen 271) ohne Fehler durchgerechnet.
Ist sowieso ein bisschen komisch seit der Umstellung auf Windows 7 64 Bit:


musste für stabiles Folding die Übertaktung beider Karten mit dem aktuellen 2xx-er Treiber runternehmen, aber das hatte ich auch schon in geringerem Maße beim Test unter XP (da habe ich auf den letzten 19x-er WHQL zurückgestellt); die Temperatur im Gehäuse / der Komponenten ist auch mit dem X3380 noch o.k., scheinbar sogar kühler als vorher; da ich jedoch keinen exakten Vergleich der Umgebungstemperaturen habe, kann ich mich auch täuschen
was mich weit mehr wundert, ist die ziemlich hohe CPU-Last der GPU-Cores; unter Windows XP hat der CPU-SMP2-A3-Core im parallelen Betrieb mit den GPU-Clients fast 100% bekommen, jetzt "verbraten" die GPU-Cores jeweils zwischen 1.5 und 5 %; Kann jemand dieses Verhalten bestätigen, oder stimmt in meiner Konfiguration noch etwas nicht (SetPriority läuft wie unter XP) ?


----------



## Henninges (19. September 2010)

nochmal : deine gpu core's brauchen zwischen 1.5 und 5 % *eines* cpu kerns, hab ich das richtig verstanden ?


----------



## mattinator (19. September 2010)

Henninges schrieb:


> nochmal : deine gpu core's brauchen zwischen 1.5 und 5 % *eines* cpu kerns, hab ich das richtig verstanden ?



Nene, von allen vier Kernen (Anzeige im Taskmanager / Prozess Explorer). Unter XP haben beide zusammen maximal 1 % von den vier Kernen genommen. D.h. der CPU-SMP2-Core lief immer mit ungefähr 99% Last.


----------



## nulchking (19. September 2010)

Habs mir auch mal runterladen aber keine Ahnung ob alles richtig läuft... 
Das Tutorial ist leider zumindest für mich ziemlich kurz *hust*


----------



## mattinator (19. September 2010)

nulchking schrieb:


> Das Tutorial ist leider zumindest für mich ziemlich kurz *hust*



Willkommen im Team. Schick 'ne PN an nfsgame, der hilft Dir bei Bedarf auch über TeamViewer.


----------



## nfsgame (20. September 2010)

Jo, ich helfe gerne . Wäre auch mal interessant zu wissen wo es klemmt um die Entsprechende Stelle im HowTo auszubügeln .


----------



## skdiggy (20. September 2010)

Habs mir auch runtergeladen und hab es auch grad laufen.Wie lange dauert denn so eine falt sitzung?


----------



## The Master of MORARE (20. September 2010)

skdiggy schrieb:


> Habs mir auch runtergeladen und hab es auch grad laufen.Wie lange dauert denn so eine falt sitzung?



Willkommen bei uns, Falter ,

falls du mit "so eine Faltsitzung" eine WU (WorkUnit) meinst, so kommt es auf die zum falten aufgebrachte Rechenleistung deines Prozessors oder der Grafikkarte an. Das können (schon etwas her, ware damals Testunits) Minuten oder mehrere Tage sein. Je schneller du die WU durchgefaltet hast, desto mehr Punkte bekommst du beispielweise bei den SMP Units (Bonuspunkte).
Was das Wort "Sitzung angeht, bleibt natürlich Dir selbst überlassen, wie lange dein Rechner anbleibt und faltet. Seit der letzten VCorekorrektur hab ich schon wieder 9,5 Tage aufm Tacho .


----------



## skdiggy (20. September 2010)

@The Master of Morare 

danke für die info ,also wird das wohl tage dauern mit dem laptop.Ich probiers auch mal am desktop pc.


----------



## Bumblebee (20. September 2010)

Aaahh - Frischfleisch 
"Ich liebe den Geruch von frisch gefalteten WU's am Morgen" 

Willkommen, skdiggy, bei der faltigsten Truppe dieses Universum's
Um nun etwas *genauere* (Vor-)Aussagen über das Potenzial deiner HW zu sagen bräuchten wir etwas genauere Angaben darüber
Wie mein kühner Vorredner The Master of MORARE schon angetönt hat - es kommt (sehr) darauf an...

Und *natürlich* gilt mein Willkommen auch dem nulchking


----------



## skdiggy (20. September 2010)

Also mein laptop hat den intel pentium dual cpu t3200 2ghz.(nix neues).Am desktop pc hab ich ein freigeschaltetes amd athlon x2 220 mit 3.5 ghz mit onboard graka.


----------



## acer86 (20. September 2010)

Hi hab seit heute morgen das Problem das ich keine verbindung zum Server mehr bekomme um die WU´s weg zu schicken.
Kan mir einer von da weiter helfen oder habt ihr das Problem auch?
14:10:45] - Machine ID: 1
[14:10:45] 
[14:10:45] Loaded queue successfully.
[14:10:45] 
[14:10:45] Project: 6702 (Run 1, Clone 22, Gen 38)
[14:10:45] + Processing work unit


[14:10:45] Core required: FahCore_a3.exe
[14:10:45] + Attempting to send results [September 20 14:10:45 UTC]
[14:10:45] Core found.
[14:10:45] Working on queue slot 07 [September 20 14:10:45 UTC]
[14:10:45] + Working ...
[14:10:45] 
[14:10:45] *------------------------------*
[14:10:45] Folding@Home Gromacs SMP Core
[14:10:45] Version 2.22 (Mar 12, 2010)
[14:10:45] 
[14:10:45] Preparing to commence simulation
[14:10:45] - Ensuring status. Please wait.
[14:10:46] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[14:10:46]   (Got status 503)
[14:10:46] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)
[14:10:46]     (171.64.65.56:8080)
[14:10:46] + Retrying using alternative port
[14:10:46] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[14:10:46]   (Got status 503)
[14:10:46] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)
[14:10:46]     (171.64.65.56:80)
[14:10:46] - Error: Could not transmit unit 06 (completed September 20) to work server.


[14:10:46] + Attempting to send results [September 20 14:10:46 UTC]
[14:10:55] - Assembly optimizations manually forced on.
[14:10:55] - Not checking prior termination.
[14:10:55] - Expanded 1762651 -> 2246261 (decompressed 127.4 percent)
[14:10:55] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=1762651 data_size=2246261, decompressed_data_size=2246261 diff=0
[14:10:55] - Digital signature verified
[14:10:55] 
[14:10:55] Project: 6071 (Run 0, Clone 96, Gen 85)
[14:10:55] 
[14:10:55] Assembly optimizations on if available.
[14:10:55] Entering M.D.
[14:11:01] Using Gromacs checkpoints
[14:11:02] Resuming from checkpoint
[14:11:02] Verified work/wudata_07.log
[14:11:02] Verified work/wudata_07.trr
[14:11:02] Verified work/wudata_07.edr
[14:11:02] Completed 243196 out of 500000 steps  (48%)
[14:11:05] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[14:11:05] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)
[14:11:05]     (171.67.108.25:8080)
[14:11:05] + Retrying using alternative port
[14:11:23] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)
[14:11:23]     (171.67.108.25:80)
[14:11:23]   Could not transmit unit 06 to Collection server; keeping in queue.
[14:13:52] Completed 245000 out of 500000 steps  (49%)


----------



## nfsgame (20. September 2010)

Die brauchen bei mir auch immer mehrer Anläufe immoment. Habe Gedult .


----------



## nyso (20. September 2010)

Einmal für nfsgame zum Drübergucken^^


----------



## The Ian (20. September 2010)

so nun wurde endlich die erste smp mit bonus abgegeben^^ dachte schon der tag kommt nie


----------



## T0M@0 (21. September 2010)

mein GPU3 Consolen Client hat gerade einen "openmmgpu" core... was ist das? Hatte den noch nie... hat das was mit opencl zu tun?


----------



## Perseus88 (21. September 2010)

Die sind für die Fermi´s,wenn du keine hast gibt es die trotzdem,aber auch halt die normalen beim gpu 3 clienten.


----------



## LuXTuX (21. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




so einen falte ich auch grad 
und Linux faltet SMP schneller als Windooooof 
Beide haben 3Ghz, haben aber einen unterschied von 1300PPD. Sind die CPU so unterschiedlich? Oder ist der Linux Client nur bessert programmiert?


----------



## ernei (21. September 2010)

LuXTuX schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Beide haben 3Ghz, haben aber einen unterschied von 1300PPD. Sind die CPU so unterschiedlich? Oder ist der Linux Client nur bessert programmiert?




Ja die CPU´s sind so unterschiedlich, da liegt einiges an Entwicklung, nm, L1-2-3 Cache, HT und Leistung pro Takt dazwischen.
Man kann die 3 GHz nicht einfach direkt miteinander vergleichen.


----------



## nyso (21. September 2010)

So, nfsgame hat sich das gestern abgeguckt und auch keinen Grund gefunden, warum mein X4 so lahm faltet. Die Einstellungen waren alle richtig. Und Firefox ausmachen, was er mir noch geraten hatte, brachte knapp 500 PPD auf Dauer. Jetzt schwankt es immer zwischen 2100 PPD und 2800 PPD.
Und das ist ja nun arg wenig. 

Ich hab nun ein bissl geguckt, meine CPU ist zu etwa 9-15% ausgelastet, ohne das wirklich was an ist. Also Chatprogramme wie XFire, Trillian. Speefan war noch an, HFM.NET und der GPU-Client liefen. Allerdings sind 65 Dienste aktiv.
Da sind 9-15% doch arg viel, oder? Immerhin werkeln da 4x 3GHz.

Fällt euch noch was ein, woran es liegen könnte? Wenn das so weitergeht lass ich den nichtmehr falten, denn für 2000 PPD ist der Stromverbrauch einfach zu hoch. Hat immerhin ne TDP von 140W der gute....


----------



## ernei (21. September 2010)

Hi,



nyso schrieb:


> Ich hab nun ein bissl geguckt, meine CPU ist zu etwa 9-15% ausgelastet, ohne das wirklich was an ist. Also Chatprogramme wie XFire, Trillian. Speefan war noch an, HFM.NET und der GPU-Client liefen. Allerdings sind 65 Dienste aktiv.
> Da sind 9-15% doch arg viel, oder? Immerhin werkeln da 4x 3GHz.



habe mal meinen Dualcore (E7200) angesehen. Ich habe mit 2xNVGPU Client zwischen 1-3% Last auf meinem Dualcore.
Im Taskmgr kann man unter dem Reiter Prozesse die Lastverteilung sehen.
Einfach mal nach CPU-Auslastung sortieren und beobachten welcher Task die Leistung benötigt.
Wenn Du die entscprechende *.exe nicht kennst, "Google" kennt alles.


----------



## nyso (21. September 2010)

So, der CPU-Client bekommt, wenn der GPU-Client aus ist, 90%.
Und sobald ich den GPU-Clienten wieder starte, geht er auf 85, der GPU-Client auf 5%.
Alle anderen Prozesse sind bei 0% oder annähernd 0.

Am meisten Ram zieht bei mir Firefox, nämlich 182MB plus 78 MB für die Plugins

Ich hab jetzt einfach die Prioritäten für F@H auf High gesetzt, vllt. hilft das ja auch noch.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (21. September 2010)

hast du schon mal deine Autostart bereinigt?
evtl nicht genutzte Addon's des FF's deinstallieren.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## nyso (21. September 2010)

Der Autostart ist relativ sauber, sind bloß sehr wenige Programme drin, hab das alles manuell eingestellt mit CCleaner.

Und viele Addons hab ich auch nicht. Adblock, Wörterbuch, Exif-Viewer, irgendwas von Java, Menu Editor, das PCGH-Addon und den Torbutton. Das wars.


----------



## Bumblebee (21. September 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> So, nfsgame hat sich das gestern abgeguckt und auch keinen Grund gefunden, warum mein X4 so lahm faltet.


 
Das ist insofern schlecht weil nfsgame ordentlich viel davon versteht; wenn er nichts findet wird es schwierig



nyso schrieb:


> Jetzt schwankt es immer zwischen 2100 PPD und 2800 PPD.
> Und das ist ja nun arg wenig.


 
Kommt darauf an was/wann/wie/wo/warum

Nichtsdestotrotzjetztabererstrecht 
Erzähl mir/uns mal was du an harter Ware wie Prozessor/Ram (Menge/Takt) etc. so alles hast
"Fährst" du WIN 7??


----------



## nyso (21. September 2010)

Phenom II X4 940 at stock auf nem DFI DK M2RSH mit 4GB Ram 1066er, ne EVGA GTX 275 SSC mit nochmaliger Übertaktung.

Betriebssystem ist Win 7 32Bit, auch erst vor ein paar Monaten neu aufgesetzt, nicht zugemüllt.


----------



## Xenturion (21. September 2010)

Hast du den VMware-player installiert? Denn der zog bei mir einiges an leistung obwohl der gar nicht geöffnet war... da ist immer ein Prozess offen geblieben der bis zu 25% der CPUleistung brauchte. Der war schwer zu endecken weil der von 0% - 25% schwankte und so die ordnung nach auslastung nicht klappte.


----------



## nulchking (21. September 2010)

Also ich finde das How To für den GPu Client irgendwie unbebildert ^^
Wäre nett wenn da ein Bild wäre das zeigt wie es aussieht wenn es läuft und das mit dem Fahmon oder so hab ich auch nicht verstanden, muss das die ganze Zeit mitlaufen?


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (21. September 2010)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> hast du schon mal deine Autostart bereinigt?


Die meisten Autostart-Programme verbrauchen kaum CPU-Leistung, eher RAM und vor allem Ladezeit/Windows-Start.
CPU-intensive Programme sind auch mit einer SSD nicht sofort gestartet, meine Autostart-Programme sind aber sofort da.


----------



## Bumblebee (21. September 2010)

nulchking schrieb:


> Also ich finde das How To für den GPu Client irgendwie unbebildert ^^
> Wäre nett wenn da ein Bild wäre das zeigt wie es aussieht wenn es läuft und das mit dem Fahmon oder so hab ich auch nicht verstanden, muss das die ganze Zeit mitlaufen?


 
Bilder lassen sich da bestimmt noch reinmachen - keine Sache

Und nein, fahmon (besser HFM.net) ist ein Programm das dir zeigt wie viele Punkte du erfaltest und muss/soll *nicht* die ganze Zeit mitlaufen


----------



## acer86 (21. September 2010)

So endlich hatte ich das Geld zuammen um mir eine neue Grafikkarte zu kaufen.

Ab heut Hilft eine GTX460 2GB GDDR5 beim Punktesammeln mit

muss nur noch die Temps im Auge behalten.


----------



## nyso (21. September 2010)

VMware-Player hab ich nicht installiert, brauch ich nicht^^


----------



## Timmy99 (21. September 2010)

Soo, ich denke dass ich hier richtig bin^^

Ich habe versprochen, dass wenn ich im Default Team (0) 999 Wu's gefaltet habe, ich komplett zu euch rüberwechsle. Dieses versprechen löse ich hiermit ein. Der i7 860 (4x 3,21GHz) und die GTS250 (750MHz Core) folden nun mit aller Macht für das PCGH Team 

Wenns der Geldbeutel zulässt, wird die Graka möglichst bald durch 2x GTX460 SLI ersetzt. Wenn bis dahin nichts besseres auf dem Markt ist.


----------



## T0M@0 (21. September 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> So, nfsgame hat sich das gestern abgeguckt und auch keinen Grund gefunden, warum mein X4 so lahm faltet. Die Einstellungen waren alle richtig. Und Firefox ausmachen, was er mir noch geraten hatte, brachte knapp 500 PPD auf Dauer. Jetzt schwankt es immer zwischen 2100 PPD und 2800 PPD.
> Und das ist ja nun arg wenig.
> 
> Ich hab nun ein bissl geguckt, meine CPU ist zu etwa 9-15% ausgelastet, ohne das wirklich was an ist. Also Chatprogramme wie XFire, Trillian. Speefan war noch an, HFM.NET und der GPU-Client liefen. Allerdings sind 65 Dienste aktiv.
> ...



ihr habt in HFM.net aber den Bonus eingeschaltet?


----------



## nyso (21. September 2010)

Ja, hat er so ziemlich als erstes nachgefragt^^


----------



## T0M@0 (22. September 2010)

hätt ja sein könn xD


----------



## ernei (22. September 2010)

Hi Timmy99

herzlich Wilkommen.



Timmy99 schrieb:


> Soo, ich denke dass ich hier richtig bin^^.


das denke ich auch


Timmy99 schrieb:


> Der i7 860 (4x 3,21GHz) und die GTS250 (750MHz  Core) folden nun


nettes Sys!


Timmy99 schrieb:


> folden nun mit aller Macht für das PCGH Team


die Macht sei mit Dir!
auch wenn hier einige von der dunklen Seite sind! (Wir nehmen das nicht so genau)


Timmy99 schrieb:


> Wenns der Geldbeutel zulässt, wird die Graka möglichst bald durch 2x  GTX460 SLI ersetzt. Wenn bis dahin nichts besseres auf dem Markt  ist.


Kannst dich austoben!
Ich glaube das in nächster Zeit nichts besseres kommt (es sei den die bekommen ordentliche Faltergebnisse mit den neuen Readon hin).
Aber 1-2 Wochen würde ich mindestens noch warten, die 460 fallen gerade ordentlich im Preis. Die 768er gibt es schon für unter 140 Euro. Die 1G dürfte auch bald nachziehen, spätestens wenn die neuen Readon kommen.


----------



## Bumblebee (22. September 2010)

Timmy99 schrieb:


> Soo, ich denke dass ich hier richtig bin^^


 
Definitiv ja 
Willkommen und happy folding



Timmy99 schrieb:


> @Hardware


Core i7 860 (4x 3,21GHz) und  2x GTX460 (SLI) machen die Macht () für das PCGH Team noch grösser
Wichtig ist aber der wissenschaftliche Approach




Timmy99 schrieb:


> Wenn bis dahin nichts besseres auf dem Markt ist.


 
Die 460er sind ausgezeichnete Karten - da wird wohl nichts besseres da sei
Allerdings *hoff* besteht ja immer die Chance auf einen adäquaten ATI/AMD-Treiber *hoff*


----------



## The Ian (22. September 2010)

wuhu...top 20 producer^^


----------



## Bumblebee (22. September 2010)

Du bist auf Platz 19 - GRATS


----------



## mattinator (22. September 2010)

Hat jemand 'ne Ahnung, warum bei mir unter Windows 7 die erste GTX 275 im ersten PCIe-x16-Slot (primärer Windows-Display und auch in NVIDIA Systemsteuerung primäre Karte) beim Folding mit -gpu 1 und die und die zweite GTX 275 mit -gpu 0 angesprochen wird ? Auf der selben Hardware war es unter Windows XP genau umgekehrt.



The Ian schrieb:


> wuhu...top 20 producer^^



Glückwunsch auch von mir. Irgendwie möchte ich da trotz "Reduzierung" auch gern wieder hin. Mal sehen, vllt. geht da mit dem neuen Xeon X3380 noch ein bisschen ohne große Verlängerung der Falt-Zeiten.


----------



## Bumblebee (23. September 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Hat jemand 'ne Ahnung, warum bei mir unter Windows 7 die erste GTX 275 im ersten PCIe-x16-Slot (primärer Windows-Display und auch in NVIDIA Systemsteuerung primäre Karte) beim Folding mit -gpu 1 und die und die zweite GTX 275 mit -gpu 0 angesprochen wird ? Auf der selben Hardware war es unter Windows XP genau umgekehrt


 
Offensichtlich ist es so, dass WIN7 der Meinung ist die zweite GTX 275 sei "besser" als die erste - und die Karten dementsprechend durchnummeriert
Ich habe dieses "Verhalten" im Mischbetrieb selber auch schon erlebt


----------



## nyso (23. September 2010)

Bumble, wie kommt du eigentlich auf 224k PPD?!?!?


----------



## Schmicki (23. September 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Bumble, wie kommt du eigentlich auf 224k PPD?!?!?



Mit viel Liebe und Hingabe zum Falten.


----------



## Bumblebee (23. September 2010)

Schmicki schrieb:


> Mit viel Liebe und Hingabe zum Falten.


 
Genau 
Und zusätzlich noch mit einer (finanziell) ungesund hohen Menge an faltenden PC's - aber was macht man(n) nicht alles für die Gesundheit


----------



## nichtraucher91 (23. September 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Bumble, wie kommt du eigentlich auf 224k PPD?!?!?



Weist du das etwa nicht? unser Herr und Meister Lord von Bumblebee ist seit Jahrhunderten ungeschlagener Weltmeister im Origamie falten. er schafft den Rocket in weniger als 13sec!!!


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## mattinator (23. September 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Offensichtlich ist es so, dass WIN7 der Meinung ist die zweite GTX 275 sei "besser" als die erste - und die Karten dementsprechend durchnummeriert
> Ich habe dieses "Verhalten" im Mischbetrieb selber auch schon erlebt



Man, ist Windows schlau. Eigentlich hat die zweite die geringere Temperatur und damit theoretisch ein höheres OC-Potenzial. Aber auf jeden Fall danke für die Info. Dachte schon, dass ich was falsch konfiguriert habe.


----------



## Timmy99 (24. September 2010)

Ich habe mal probehalber meine PS3 mit ins Boot genommen. Zumindest so lange bis GT5 (5. Nov) draussen ist 
Sollte nach aktuellen vorraussagen ~1000 PPD durchrechnen. Wenn auch nicht ganz so effizient wie die GPU Clients, aber besser als ganz aus und stauben lassen (bis zum 5. Nov ).


----------



## Bumblebee (24. September 2010)

Danke Timmy99 - jede Spende wird sehr gerne entgegengenommen


----------



## Mettsemmel (25. September 2010)

Yay über 1mio PPD!
Wir sind sooo cool


----------



## nfsgame (25. September 2010)

Man merkt halt das die Tempetaruren wieder runtergehen. Die 1MPPD hatten wir letztes Jahr um diese Zeit auch schonmal


----------



## Bumblebee (25. September 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Man merkt halt das die Temperaturen wieder runtergehen. Die 1MPPD hatten wir letztes Jahr um diese Zeit auch schonmal


 
Jupp, und man merkt, dass TECRIDER wieder ins Geschehen eingreift
Dazu haben wir auch noch ein paar Freunde dazugewonnen 

Alles in allem 

Und nur so nebenbei - und obwohl es eigentlich nicht wirklich wichtig ist - wenn wir uns weiter so "aufführen" werden wir in 2 Monaten von *ANAND-TECH* sein


----------



## The Ian (25. September 2010)

gibt es eigendlich irgendwo ne aussage, wie viele ppd insgesammt von allen teilnehmenden erbracht werden? wäre für extremeoverclocking doch eigendlich keine ding das mal auszurechnen


----------



## Schmicki (25. September 2010)

Laut Kakao Stats erfalteten 76.328 aktive Falter 115.784.450 Punkte in den letzten 24h. 
Kakao Stats - Team Summary - PC Games Hardware


----------



## Bumblebee (25. September 2010)

mihapiha schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt 100 Stunden durch falten lassen, und gönne meinem PC einen Tag ruhe..


 
Die "Ruhe" dauert nun schon seit dem 13. an - schade eigentlich
Aber dafür macht mihapiha ja wieder beim "alten" Team ordentlich Punkte

Der Wissenschaft ist es natürlich egal woher die WU's kommen aber ich hätte ihn schon gerne bei uns gehabt....


----------



## Henninges (25. September 2010)

ich zitiere mal einen guten freund : "es ist ja, wie es ist..."


----------



## nfsgame (25. September 2010)

Henninges schrieb:


> ich zitiere mal einen guten freund : "es ist ja, wie es ist..."


Hörst du morgens NDR2 ?


----------



## Henninges (25. September 2010)

öhm,...nö ? an meine ohren lasse ich nur wasser und...radio21... (;


----------



## schrotflinte56 (25. September 2010)

hallo,
ich habe ein kleines problem mit einer gtx260.
und zwar habe ich diese in einem kleinem server zu laufen ohne bildschirm, der auch nur über lan bedient wird.
das problem ist, das die karte trotz GPU clienten, immer in den 2d modus zurückfällt( und somit ppd kostet) und erst wenn ich auf diesen zugreife, über TeamViewer, geht sie in den 3d modus wieder über...
hat da jemand einen tip?

mfg


----------



## Henninges (25. September 2010)

stromsparmodus ala "bildschirm nach x minuten abschalten" deaktivieren ?


----------



## schrotflinte56 (25. September 2010)

werde ich gleich mal probieren^^

mfg

Edit: funzt immer noch nicht


----------



## Henninges (25. September 2010)

zur not vielleicht den 2d modus "abschalten"...im precision tuner die 2d taktung auf 3d taktung anheben und ein profil abspeichern das diese einstellung beim hochfahren lädt ?


----------



## schrotflinte56 (25. September 2010)

hatte ich auch schon probiert, die taktraten zu fixieren...ohne erfolg

mfg

Edit: Lösung war einfach und ich zu doof....
der bildschirmschoner wars
habe ihn ausgemacht und jetze bleibt alles schön im 3d modus !


----------



## Bumblebee (25. September 2010)

schrotflinte56 schrieb:


> Lösung war einfach und ich zu doof....
> der bildschirmschoner wars


 
Ja, es sind meist die kleinen Dinge...
btw. so "doof" sind wir alle das eine oder andere Mal


----------



## Henninges (25. September 2010)

aha...okay...


----------



## Henninges (25. September 2010)

bee...hast du zufällig deine 88er gt unter wasser ?


----------



## Bumblebee (26. September 2010)

Henninges schrieb:


> bee...hast du zufällig deine 88er gt unter wasser ?


 
Doppelnein
Nein - nicht unter Wasser
Nein - nicht zufällig

Bei mir "wässern" die beiden 275er und die beiden 465/470er


----------



## nichtraucher91 (27. September 2010)

```
[11:51:38] Project: 10057 (Run 9, Clone 0, Gen 12)
[11:51:38] Unit: 0x000000110001329c4c61916d00003aa0
[11:51:38] User: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
[11:51:38] Machine: 4
[11:51:38] Reading tar file par_all27_prot_lipid.inp
[11:51:39] Reading tar file scpismQuartic.inp
[11:51:39] Reading tar file ww.pdb
[11:51:39] Reading tar file ww.psf
[11:51:39] Reading tar file checkpt
[11:51:39] Reading tar file ww.1002.pos
[11:51:39] Reading tar file ww.1002.vel
[11:51:39] Reading tar file protomol.conf
[11:51:39] Reading tar file core.xml
[11:51:39] Digital signatures verified
[11:51:40] Completed 0 out of 499375 steps (0%)
[12:01:23] Completed 5000 out of 499375 steps (1%)
[12:10:46] Completed 10000 out of 499375 steps (2%)
[12:20:07] Completed 15000 out of 499375 steps (3%)
[12:29:17] Completed 20000 out of 499375 steps (4%)
[12:38:03] Completed 25000 out of 499375 steps (5%)
[12:47:26] Completed 30000 out of 499375 steps (6%)
[12:56:51] Completed 35000 out of 499375 steps (7%)
[13:06:02] Completed 40000 out of 499375 steps (8%)
[13:14:44] Completed 45000 out of 499375 steps (9%)
[13:23:29] Completed 50000 out of 499375 steps (10%)
[13:32:07] Completed 55000 out of 499375 steps (11%)
[13:40:37] Completed 60000 out of 499375 steps (12%)
[13:49:33] Completed 65000 out of 499375 steps (13%)
[13:58:30] Completed 70000 out of 499375 steps (14%)
[14:07:08] Completed 74900 out of 499375 steps (14%)
[14:15:52] Completed 79900 out of 499375 steps (16%)
[14:24:33] Completed 84900 out of 499375 steps (17%)
[14:32:59] Completed 89900 out of 499375 steps (18%)
[14:41:36] Completed 94900 out of 499375 steps (19%)
[14:50:25] Completed 99900 out of 499375 steps (20%)
[14:59:07] Completed 104900 out of 499375 steps (21%)
[15:07:47] Completed 109900 out of 499375 steps (22%)
[15:15:53] Completed 114900 out of 499375 steps (23%)
[15:24:37] Completed 119900 out of 499375 steps (24%)
[15:33:29] Completed 124900 out of 499375 steps (25%)
[15:42:17] Completed 129900 out of 499375 steps (26%)
[15:51:22] Completed 134900 out of 499375 steps (27%)
[16:00:37] Completed 139900 out of 499375 steps (28%)
[16:09:27] Completed 144800 out of 499375 steps (28%)
[16:18:41] Completed 149800 out of 499375 steps (29%)
[16:27:09] Completed 154800 out of 499375 steps (30%)
[16:36:03] Completed 159800 out of 499375 steps (32%)
[16:42:35] ERROR: ProtoMol ERROR: ABORT
[16:42:35] Saving result file logfile_01.txt
[16:42:35] Saving result file checkpt
[16:42:35] Saving result file checkpt.crc
[16:42:35] Saving result file log.txt
[16:42:36] Saving result file protomol.conf
[16:42:36] Saving result file ww.1096.pos
[16:42:36] Saving result file ww.1096.vel
[16:42:36] Saving result file ww.dcd
[16:42:37] Folding@home Core Shutdown: BAD_WORK_UNIT
[16:42:40] CoreStatus = 72 (114)
[16:42:40] Sending work to server
[16:42:40] Project: 10057 (Run 9, Clone 0, Gen 12)
[16:42:40] - Read packet limit of 540015616... Set to 524286976.


[16:42:40] + Attempting to send results [September 27 16:42:40 UTC]
```

Kann mir jemand sagen warum der jetzt die WU abgebrochen hat?
Temps waren okay und übertaktet wurde der i3 auch nicht. Andere Arbeiten wurden nicht gemacht.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Empirelord (27. September 2010)

Soweit ich weiß, steht Protomol im Ruf, machnchmal etwas buggy zu sei. Ich hatte das allerdings sonst immer nur wenn ich den client neu gestartet habe.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (28. September 2010)

Moin liebe Mitfalter,

ich wollte mal kurz eine kleines Gesuch unseres lieben Stanforders Imran Haque publik machen:



Spoiler






> Hi all,
> 
> You all are waiting for an OpenCL GPU FAH client, I know. I'm sorry to say I don't have one for you right now...but I do have another piece of OpenCL software that's fun for the whole family! And if you own an OpenCL-capable ATI/AMD board, I have a request for you.
> 
> ...






Oder der grobe Inhalt auch in einem Satz:
Um die Entwicklung des OpenCL-Clients voranzubringen sind Alltagsunterhaltungen zwischen HD4/5k und Mutterbrettchen zur Betrachtung spezifischer OpenCL-Charakteristika von Nöten.
Lasst MemtestCL so oft es geht fehlerfrei rennen und Stanford die Daten zukommen.
Bringt die Entwicklung voran!


----------



## Empirelord (29. September 2010)

So, GPU und CPU arbeiten auf 100%, sind ja beide OpenCL fähig. Meine ppd ist somit wieder auf 0 runter, nachdem ich ja eigentlich in die Top 200 wollte.
Immerhin habe ich mit der GPU schon 20Durchgänge ohne Fehler durch, das lässt hoffen.

Edit: so 500Durchgänge durch, 150 mit der CPU und den Rest mit der GPU.


----------



## Henninges (29. September 2010)

...ich denke ich werde mal die nacht durchfalten lassen...bin ja schon fast an der 3mio schwelle angelangt...


----------



## Z28LET (30. September 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
ich hab mich mal selbst von dem Thema überzeugen lassen und wollte in Zunkunft die ein oder andere WU im Namen des Teams spenden.
Ich hab mir mal den Client auf meiner PS3 Slim installiert.

Die Bedienung ist ja wirklich sehr einfach. Auch dass man der PS3 sagen kann, sie soll nach dem Abarbeiten abschalten. Sehr angenehm. 

Werde sicherlich, unregelmässig, die ein oder andere Nacht rechnen lassen.
Fürs Team natürlich! 
Letzte Nacht war die Erste.

MfG


----------



## Bumblebee (30. September 2010)

Willkommen, Z28LET und danke für deinen Beitrag zur Forschung


----------



## nyso (30. September 2010)

So, ich hab mich in die Top 500 reingefaltet
In ein paar Tagen von 950 auf 495 find ich nicht schlecht^^
35.000 waren es, jetzt sinds 121.000 Punkte


----------



## Bumblebee (30. September 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> In ein paar Tagen von 950 auf 495 find ich nicht schlecht^^
> 35.000 waren es, jetzt sinds 121.000 Punkte


 
Ja, stattliche Leistung, weiter so


----------



## acer86 (30. September 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> So, ich hab mich in die Top 500 reingefaltet
> In ein paar Tagen von 950 auf 495 find ich nicht schlecht^^
> 35.000 waren es, jetzt sinds 121.000 Punkte



Hi nyso, ist echt nicht schlecht! Was hast du für Hardware?

bist mir auf der Kakao Stats - Team Members - PC Games Hardware
liste schon ganz dicht auf den Fersen. lässt du dein pc über Nacht laufen?

mfg: acer86


----------



## nyso (30. September 2010)

acer86 schrieb:


> Hi nyso, ist echt nicht schlecht! Was hast du für Hardware?



Danke^^ Phenom II X4 940 @ stock und eine GTX 275 SSC massiv übertaktet^^



> bist mir auf der Kakao Stats - Team Members - PC Games Hardware
> liste schon ganz dicht auf den Fersen. lässt du dein pc über Nacht laufen?



Bist mir auch schon aufgefallen Ich komme dir jeden Tag ein paar Punkte näher

Mal läuft der über Nacht, mal nicht. Heute sollte er nachts falten, da hab ich morgens gesehen das er abgestürzt war.....
Wenigstens der GPU-Client faltet dann wieder von alleine weiter^^


----------



## acer86 (30. September 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Danke^^ Phenom II X4 940 @ stock und eine GTX 275 SSC massiv übertaktet^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi, na ja so neue Hardware hab ich nicht ausr meine gerade erworbene GTX 460 2GB, sonst hab ich nur ein Intel Q6600 @3,11GHZ und die GTX 460 läuft auf 830-4008-1660MHZ. Da mir leider das geld Fehlt die GTX 460 in mein Wasserkreißlauf einzubinden macht die schon ein höllen Lärm und das ist nachts nicht auszuhalten, sonst würde ich auch nachts falten würde dan so 16080PPD pro 24h bringen bei mir, nur der strom verbrauch ist mir dan auch zu hoch 380watt bei cpu und gpu volllast.

MFG: acer86


----------



## Galakt0r (30. September 2010)

hab 10000 memtestCL Durchgänge mit meiner hd5770, hab den gpu-client weiterlaufen lassen. Dabei ist die Leistung auf 1500ppd gesunken ,hoffentlich wird das irgendwann was mit dem ati-client.


----------



## Empirelord (30. September 2010)

wtf 10k Durchgänge? Wie lange hat das gedauert, und wie viel Speicher hast du testen lassen?


----------



## Galakt0r (30. September 2010)

weiss nicht so genau, über 12 stunden mit 128mb. hatte am ende fast 14k errors  bei random blocks. aber nur bei 14 von 10000 Durchläufen sind die fehler aufgetreten. werde noch 256mb testen.


----------



## Empirelord (30. September 2010)

ah ok, ich hatte bei 350 Durchlaüfen mit 512 MB auch so 3-4 Stunden zusammen, aber keine Fehler, trotz einem Speichertakt von 1Ghz.


----------



## Tanail (30. September 2010)

So, ich werde leider schon wieder mit der Falterei aufhören müssen...in wenigen Tagen fängt mein Studium an, und mein Desktop Rechner bleibt zu hause. Immerhin konnte ich 77 WUs mit meinem Q6700 spenden.
Viel Spaß noch beim (Wett-)Falten!


----------



## T0M@0 (1. Oktober 2010)

Bist du nicht in einem Studentenwohnheim mit kostenlosem Strom?


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Oktober 2010)

Tanail schrieb:


> So, ich werde leider schon wieder mit der Falterei aufhören müssen...in wenigen Tagen fängt mein Studium an, und mein Desktop Rechner bleibt zu hause. Immerhin konnte ich 77 WUs mit meinem Q6700 spenden.
> Viel Spaß noch beim (Wett-)Falten!


 
Danke für deinen Beitrag und gut Studi
Nicht vergessen, du kannst all die vielen Mitstudenten mit dem Faltvirus anstecken


----------



## The Ian (1. Oktober 2010)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Bist du nicht in einem Studentenwohnheim mit kostenlosem Strom?



das war ich


----------



## Tanail (1. Oktober 2010)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Bist du nicht in einem Studentenwohnheim mit kostenlosem Strom?



Nope, bin ich nicht. Und selbst wenn ich in einem wäre, würde ich meinen Desktop PC zu hause lassen. Am Wochenende fahr ich zwar heim, aber da brauch ich glück um ne WU durchzubringen, va. weil ich die Zeit lieber zum Zocken nutze


----------



## nichtraucher91 (1. Oktober 2010)

Mal eine frage:
Kann ich eine SMP-WU mit einem anderen PC absenden, als mit dem mit dem sie geladen wurde?

Denn meine Mutter ihr Lappy faltet jetzt eine SMP-WU und ich würde eine zweite an meinem über nacht laufen lassen und wenn die WU auf dem Lappy meiner Ma fertig ist, die angebrochene von meinem auf dem meiner Ma weiterfalten lassen. 


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## nfsgame (1. Oktober 2010)

Senden würde er, Punkte gibts aber keine für.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (1. Oktober 2010)

und wenn ich die WU bei mir auch wieder absende?

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## acer86 (1. Oktober 2010)

Hi an alle^^

Hab mal eine Frage an euch hab heute zum ersten mal eine Gpu3 WU mit 912 Credit´s, Project: 11255 (Run 0, Clone 7, Gen 38)

gibt es eine möglichkeit den client so einzustellen das er nur solche Wu´s bekommt oder ist das immer zufall.

ps. hab den GPU3 client für Fermi karten mit viewer.

danke schon mal für die Antworten.

MFG: Acer86


----------



## mattinator (1. Oktober 2010)

The Ian schrieb:


> das war ich



Können wir Dir da ausrangierte Server "spendieren" ?



acer86 schrieb:


> gibt es eine möglichkeit den client so einzustellen das er nur solche Wu´s bekommt oder ist das immer zufall.



Kann man nicht direkt beeinflussen. Der einzige Einfluss auf die zugewiesenen Projekte besteht im Ausschließen größerer in der client.cfg:


> [settings]
> .
> .
> .
> ...


----------



## Henninges (1. Oktober 2010)

@ acer86 : warum den mit viewer ?


----------



## acer86 (1. Oktober 2010)

Henninges schrieb:


> @ acer86 : warum den mit viewer ?



Hi. 

Hab mich leideer noch nicht sehr viel mit Folding@home befasst daher bin noch neuling auf den gebiet.

hab zwar den GPU3 client drauf mit viewer aber der viewer bleibt wegen Leistungseinbruch immer Geschlossen.


----------



## mattinator (1. Oktober 2010)

Henninges schrieb:


> @ acer86 : warum den mit viewer ?



Bei Folding gibt es doch nur einen GPU3 Tray Client (mit Viewer, Folding@home - DownloadWinOther):


> Windows XP/2003/Vista/7  GPU3 (required for Fermi) System tray client with special viewer for NVIDIA GPU's (installer msi).


Oder habe ich etwas verpasst ?


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Oktober 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Bei Folding gibt es doch nur einen GPU3 Tray Client (mit Viewer, Folding@home - DownloadWinOther):
> Oder habe ich etwas verpasst ?


 
Guckst du hier:
VISTA CONSOLE: http://www.stanford.edu/~friedrim/.Fold ... ta-631.zip 
(md5sum=b41301886881958c64c1907b3ed6acae)
XP CONSOLE: http://www.stanford.edu/~friedrim/.Fold ... XP-631.zip 
(md5sum=885e36a477d247487f8009335bd4e3cc)


----------



## The Ian (1. Oktober 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Können wir Dir da ausrangierte Server "spendieren" ?



was hastn so auf lager?


----------



## mattinator (1. Oktober 2010)

The Ian schrieb:


> was hastn so auf lager?



Muss ich noch mal in der Fa. "wühlen", aber im Prinzip nur älteres Gerät und nicht unbedingt komplett. Schaue nächste Woche mal nach.

@Bumblebee

Wie Du schon schreibst: "guckst Du".  Mein Fehler, ich hätte gleich mal in den Foren-Verweis schauen sollen.  Irgendwann war ich da auch schon mal gelandet und hatte mich von der  höheren Version des Tray-Clients beeinflussen lassen. Macht 6.31 Console  / 6.32 Tray überhaupt einen Unterschied ? Wenn ich das richtig verfolgt  habe, sollte man mit NVIDIA-Karten vor GF10x sowieso besser den  GPU2-Client nehmen.
Ich habe mir jedoch sicherheitshalber auch den GPU3 installiert, falls  für den GPU2 mal keine Projekte / Server verfügbar sind. Da sind dann  die Chancen sicher besser, doch etwas zum Falten zu bekommen.


----------



## mattinator (2. Oktober 2010)

Ups, Doppelpost Habe es nach oben verschoben.


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Oktober 2010)

Nach meinem letzten Stand des Irrtums ist Client 6.31 + Viewer = Client 6.32
Ich persönlich habe den Eindruck gewonnen, dass "NON-FERMI" besser mit GPU2 laufen
Aber, auch wenn es (mir) selten passiert, ein GPU3 auf einer 200er ist auf alle Fälle besser als kein Client - da gebe ich dir natürlich recht


----------



## nyso (2. Oktober 2010)

Hä?
Also ich habe den 6.32 installiert, aber eine GTX 275.
Sollte ich da lieber den GPU2 nehmen?

Außerdem meintet ihr doch, die GTX faltet "perfekt", also sollte der GPU3 doch top sein, oder?


----------



## mattinator (2. Oktober 2010)

@nyso
Also mit meinen GTX 275 (OC s. sysprofile) hatten die Projekte des GPU3-Clients nicht so hohe PPD gebracht, allerdings und Windows XP. Der Unterschied war schon merklich (momentan sind es ca. 10k), außerdem liefen die Projekte mit meinem OC nicht so stabil.
Kannst den GPU2-Consolen-Client installieren, mit -oneunit den GPU2-Client zuende rechnen lassen und danach mit (etvl. auch nur mit -oneuni) mal "Probe"-Falten.


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Oktober 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> @nyso
> Also mit meinen GTX 275 (OC s. sysprofile) hatten die Projekte des GPU3-Clients nicht so hohe PPD gebracht, allerdings und Windows XP. Der Unterschied war schon merklich (momentan sind es ca. 10k), außerdem liefen die Projekte mit meinem OC nicht so stabil.
> Kannst den GPU2-Consolen-Client installieren, mit -oneunit den GPU2-Client zuende rechnen lassen und danach mit (etvl. auch nur mit -oneunit) mal "Probe"-Falten.


 
Dem kann ich mich anschliessen - und testen ist eh immer eine gute Idee
Nur weil es für mich "richtig" ist heisst noch lange nicht, dass es für dich auch das Beste ist
Es ist wie auch sonst in der "Computerei"
- verschiedene System reagieren verschieden auf Verschiedenes


----------



## Schmicki (2. Oktober 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> - verschiedene System reagieren verschieden auf Verschiedenes



Preiset die Worte unseres Großfalters! 

*duckundweg*


----------



## nyso (2. Oktober 2010)

Ich lass jetzt noch den GPU3-Clienten zu ende falten, sind nur noch 12%, und dann versuch ich den GPU2 Clienten. Mal gucken obs was bringt^^


----------



## T0M@0 (2. Oktober 2010)

meine GTX260 hat mit GPU3 ca. 1000ppd weniger als mit GPU2 (consolen client unter win7 x64)


----------



## nyso (2. Oktober 2010)

Also ich habe eine Änderung von .....................0,nichts.
Exakt gleich, als hätte ich gar nicht verändert. Kann das sein???


----------



## The Master of MORARE (2. Oktober 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Nach meinem letzten Stand des Irrtums ist Client 6.31 + Viewer = Client 6.32
> Ich persönlich habe den Eindruck gewonnen, dass "NON-FERMI" besser mit GPU2 laufen
> Aber, auch wenn es (mir) selten passiert, ein GPU3 auf einer 200er ist auf alle Fälle besser als kein Client - da gebe ich dir natürlich recht



Öhm Bumblebee das mit den Non-Fermis ist eine durchaus bekannte Tatsache. Das hatten wir doch sogar hier kurz nach GPU3-Release geklärt.
Immer diese Gedächtnislücken. Ich glaub da muss ich mal schneller falten^^'.


----------



## Fate T.H (2. Oktober 2010)

Leute hat jemand von euch schonmal den F@H Blog gelesen ?
Das klingt doch schonmal sehr nett in anbetracht das F@H Okt. 2000 das Licht der Welt erblickte.




> *Folding@home 10th anniversary*
> 
> ......
> Behind the scenes, we’ve been planning some 10 year celebration activities, including a
> ...


----------



## Timmy99 (2. Oktober 2010)

v7?
Sind wir nicht gerade erst bei V3, oder denk ich da wo falsch?


----------



## Fate T.H (2. Oktober 2010)

Es ist zwar nur eine vermutung aber sie wollen doch meine ich die Klients vereinen so das alles von
einem zentralen Punkt aus gesteuert weden kann like BOINC. Da wir beim CPU-Klient mittlerweile
bei v6.30 angelangt sind halt ich es für plausibel mit v7 weiterzumachen.


----------



## LuXTuX (3. Oktober 2010)

Seit 2000 ... dann wird es mal langsam zeit, die passenden Clients zu entwickeln.
Also für Intel/AMD optimierte SMP Clients und ATI/NVidia Clients. und das für die gängigen Betriebssysteme.

Was nutzt mir Linux, mit CUDA, wenn eh nix drauf läuft 

Oder bin ich in sachen Optimierung zu sehr Linux verwöhnt?  **


----------



## Julian Kruck (3. Oktober 2010)

Ja, aber internal testing sagt leider nichts aus wann genau jetz der client kommt. warte schon sehnsüchtig drauf das ati endlich mal richtig genutzt wird. dann kommt seit 3 jahren ein grafikkarten refresh in meinen server(akutell 7600GS)


----------



## nichtraucher91 (3. Oktober 2010)

*JUHU* ich bekomme endlich Boni auf meine SMP WU's

sry kam grad so aus mir raus^^ 


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## D!str(+)yer (3. Oktober 2010)

Kann mir auf die schneller wer sagen was eine GTX 460 an ppd macht?


----------



## Schmicki (3. Oktober 2010)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Kann mir auf die schneller wer sagen was eine GTX 460 an ppd macht?



Eine GTX460 @720/1440 macht mit einer 912 Punkte WU gut 12000 PPD.
Mit einer 611 Punkte WU sind es nur 9100 PPD.


----------



## nyso (3. Oktober 2010)

Dann macht die 460 ja kaum mehr Punkte als meine 275? Bei höherem Stromverbrauch, wenn ich mich nicht irre, oder?


Übrigens habe ich jetzt einen Unterschied zwischen dem GPU2 und dem GPU3 gemerkt.
Bei GPU3 bin ich immer zwischen 8000 und 10000 PPD.
Bei dem GPU2 bin ich jetzt immer zwischen 5000 und 9000 PPD. Also wechsle ich wieder zum GPU3!


----------



## D!str(+)yer (3. Oktober 2010)

Schmicki schrieb:


> Eine GTX460 @720/1440 macht mit einer 912 Punkte WU gut 12000 PPD.
> Mit einer 611 Punkte WU sind es nur 9100 PPD.



Danke 



nyso schrieb:


> Dann macht die 460 ja kaum mehr Punkte als meine 275? Bei höherem Stromverbrauch, wenn ich mich nicht irre, oder?
> 
> 
> Übrigens habe ich jetzt einen Unterschied zwischen dem GPU2 und dem GPU3 gemerkt.
> ...




Nein die GTX 460 verbraucht weniger *klick* und macht mehr punkte.
Der GF104 ist schon sehr effizient


----------



## nyso (3. Oktober 2010)

Stimmt, danke für den Hinweis
Meine 275 zieht eh noch mehr als die normale


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (3. Oktober 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Meine 275 zieht eh noch mehr als die normale


Superclocked? Lightning?


----------



## nyso (3. Oktober 2010)

SuperSuperClocked
Und die noch weiter übertaktet


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (3. Oktober 2010)

Wenn Stanford irgendwann einen OpenCL-Client anbietet, werde ich auch mit einer Grafikkarte falten, die etwas mehr zieht und dafür auch mehr PPD macht: MSI R5870 Lightning.


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (4. Oktober 2010)

Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Wenn Stanford irgendwann einen OpenCL-Client anbietet, werde ich auch mit einer Grafikkarte falten, die etwas mehr zieht und dafür auch mehr PPD macht: MSI R5870 Lightning.



moin moin 

ja warte auch sehnsüchtig da drauf meine hd5850 directcu top mitfalten zulassen.
solange müssen es halt nen alter athlon x2 3800+ mit 2 normalen clients; nen phenom 2 @smp und eine gtx 470 richten.
leider faltet der x2 am längsten da die beiden anderen rechner spiele pcs sind.

naja was gut ist, und da freu ich mich sehr drauf, ich darf in meinem ausbildungsbetrieb in meiner werkstatt soviele rechner zum falten laufen lassen wie ich will^^
das heißt bald falten ein amd hexa core  und vllt noch 2 amd quadcores mit auf smp natürlich.

bis dahin nur spärliche punkte, aber besser als nichts.

mfg


----------



## acer86 (4. Oktober 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Dann macht die 460 ja kaum mehr Punkte als meine 275? Bei höherem Stromverbrauch, wenn ich mich nicht irre, oder?
> 
> 
> Übrigens habe ich jetzt einen Unterschied zwischen dem GPU2 und dem GPU3 gemerkt.
> ...



Hi, nyso 

Die GTX 460 macht im übertakteten Zustand also 830/1660Mhz  bei 912 WU´s 14850PPD bei 611Wu´s sind es nur 10980PPD.

Die TPF liegt bei 611WU´s bei 0,49min bei 912WU´s sind es 0,54min.

der Strom verbrauch liegt ca bei 180watt im Übertakteten Zustand.

MFG: Acer86


----------



## nyso (4. Oktober 2010)

Hm, ich werd die nächsten Tage wohl nicht mehr falten. Die letzten drei Tage gab es drei Abstürze, vorhin hats geknallt im Rechner, als ich am anderen Ende der Wohnung war. Resultat war ein grauer Bildschirm, nichts ging mehr und ich durfte Reseten.
Jetzt darf ich erstmal rausfinden, was los ist
Aber ich vermute der X4 gibt den Geist auf
Der ist mir ja mal auf 85° hochgekocht, und seitdem lässt er sich z.B. kaum noch übertakten. Die 3,8GHz von damals sind Geschichte, nichtmal 3,6 will er jetzt. Vorhin gabs sogar bei 3,3 einen Absturz, und das bei 98% der WU, die eineinhalb Tage gebraucht hat..... 3471 Punkte fürn Arsch.


----------



## acer86 (4. Oktober 2010)

Hi nyso

was hast du für ein Kühler auf den X4?
wie weit hast du den Vcore angehoben oder ist der auf Auto ?

Weiß nicht in wie weit das auf dein Board zutrifft aber bei meine Asus ist es so wen ich den reset taster betätige dan stellt sich das bios wider auf Standart werte ein, kontrolier mal alle werte die du geändert hast ob die mit den übereinstümmen die du gebraucht hast um Ihn auf 3,8Ghz zubekommen.

MFG: Acer86


----------



## nyso (4. Oktober 2010)

3,8GHz waren damals mit dem Crosshair II Formula drin, mit dem DFI M2RSH habe ich die bisher noch nicht erreicht, aber auch nicht so ernsthaft versucht wie mit dem CIIF.

Der Kühler ist ein IFX-14, der hielt ihn selbst unter den 3,8GHz bei 1,5V @100% noch bei gut 55°.

Die 85° waren halt ärgerlich. Ich nahm an, dass der IFX ihn auch passiv schafft, war ja @ stock und keine 100%, sondern bloß BC2.

Tja, dann ging die Kiste plötzlich aus.
Und der IFX war unglaublich heiß. Nach dem Restart Speedfan angeworfen, zeigte mir 75° an. WTF, 75°!?! dachte ich.
Und paar Wochen später bin ich im Bios auf die automatische Abschaltung bei Hitze gestoßen, die war auf beschissene 85° eingestellt, Standardwert von DFI auf einem AMD-Board
Naja, und seit dem lässt er sich nichtmehr so gut takten, 3,5GHz waren damals ohne Spannungserhöhung drin, jetzt kackt er selbst bei 3,3 ohne Erhöhung ab.

Die gesamte Kiste wird ja eh bald verkauft, ist nur halt ärgerlich wenn ich das dann in die Beschreibung schreiben muss. Der blöde Fehler kostet mich beim Verkauf dann bares Geld.


----------



## nfsgame (4. Oktober 2010)

Knall hört sich nach Netzteil an. Ist nicht zufällig nen BeQuiet?


----------



## acer86 (4. Oktober 2010)

Hi nyso

das ist wirklich misst mit den cpu die Aktuellen Amd´s halten scheinbar auch nicht mehr viel aus den 85C° sollten eigentlich für so ein cpu auch kein problem darstellen, aber es ist ja immer so es gibt gut und schlechte modelle.

Bei mir war vor ca 3 jahren ein ähnliches problem hatte damals ein AMD Athlon64 FX60 Auf ein Asus A8N SLI Board, und da ist mir nach der Regelmäsigen Gehäuse Reinigung ein Teurer  Fehler passiert, ich hab vergessen beim Anschliesen des rechners den Stromstecker meiner Wasserkühlung wider anzuschließen und nach etwa 10min war der Cpu plus Board hin. Seit dem hab ich ein Aquaduct 360XT mit der zugehörigen software die beim start den rechner sofort runter fährt wen etwas mit der kühlung nicht stimmt.

MFG: Acer86


----------



## mattinator (4. Oktober 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Knall hört sich nach Netzteil an. Ist nicht zufällig nen BeQuiet?



Na, na, keine Anti-Werbung. Nutze schon seit einigen Jahren nur BeQuiet-Netzteile in mehreren Rechnern. Ein einziges hat mal den Geist aufgegeben, in meinem Rechner jedoch noch nicht.


----------



## nyso (4. Oktober 2010)

Nep, Enermax Modu 82+ 625W.
Das Ding hat den Rechner schon des öfteren gerettet, wenn ich beim laufenden Betrieb gebastelt habe und es kurze gab


----------



## T0M@0 (4. Oktober 2010)

wenns knallt ists meist das Netzteil xD


----------



## Timmy99 (4. Oktober 2010)

Hmm so wie das gerade aussieht, lohnt sich HT doch...
Ich habe dieses Feature erst verteufelt, wegen 10°C mehr Coretemperatur, und ~50 Watt mehr Stromverbrauch.
Aber es scheint sich auszuzahlen. Ich habs jetzt noch nicht lange beobachtet, aber mit HT sind mit dem SMP2 CLienten bis zu 3000PPD mehr möglich. Gleiche CPU, gleicher Takt.

Ob es sich lohnt, die Nachteile für ~3000PPD in kauf zu nehmen?
1. 70°C Coretemp anstatt 60°C
2. 320 Watt statt 270 Watt Stromverbrauch.

MfG, Timmy99


----------



## The Ian (4. Oktober 2010)

das musst du für dich selber entscheiden


----------



## nyso (4. Oktober 2010)

HT???


----------



## Mettsemmel (4. Oktober 2010)

acer86 schrieb:


> Hi nyso
> 
> das ist wirklich misst mit den cpu die Aktuellen Amd´s halten scheinbar auch nicht mehr viel aus den *85C° sollten eigentlich für so ein cpu auch kein problem darstellen*, aber es ist ja immer so es gibt gut und schlechte modelle



Bist du wahnsinnig?!^^
Für die High-End Phenom IIs (125/140W TDP) ist ne Max Temp von 62°C angegeben und selbst alle die drunter liegen, also 95W und 65W sollte man nicht über 71°C treiben.


----------



## acer86 (4. Oktober 2010)

Mettsemmel schrieb:


> Bist du wahnsinnig?!^^
> Für die High-End Phenom IIs (125/140W TDP) ist ne Max Temp von 62°C angegeben und selbst alle die drunter liegen, also 95W und 65W sollte man nicht über 71°C treiben.



Hi, 85C° sind kurzzeit sicher kein problem  allerdings 24/7 sicher schon.

ps. es gibt viele billige Pc ala Aldi und co die haben meist nur nee sehr schlechte kühlung und werden von einigen leuten auch falsch aufgestellt (meine aussage beruht auf eigener erfahrung) da kann es schon vorkommen das die Täglich bei 70-80C° laufen, aber ich gebe dir da recht auf dauer ist das nicht gesund.

MFG: Acer86


----------



## T0M@0 (4. Oktober 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> HT???



HyperThreading

Simuliert bei Intel-Cpus weitere Kerne (Einzelne Teile in der CPU sind dafür sogar doppelt vorhanden)


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Oktober 2010)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> HyperThreading
> 
> Simuliert bei Intel-Cpus weitere Kerne (Einzelne Teile in der CPU sind dafür sogar doppelt vorhanden)


 
Jupp - und bei den Core-Modellen heisst es SMT
*S*imultaneous *M*ulti*T*hreading


----------



## nyso (4. Oktober 2010)

Ach Hyper Threading, also Intel-Exklusiv^^


----------



## T0M@0 (5. Oktober 2010)

ja leider ;(


----------



## Timmy99 (5. Oktober 2010)

kann es sein, dass hier ein Fehler vorliegt?

"Wenn ihr BigAdv-Work Units falten wollt sollte in der Textzeile folgendes stehen:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




"

Funktioniert der -bigadv Flag mit dem -advmethods Flag überhaupt?
Ich falte hier schon die 3. "10-20 Stunden" WU mit dem bigadv Flag, ohne eben eine bigadv WU zu erhalten.
CPU is auf SMT (8 Cores)
RAM ist 8GB installt (6,3GB frei)
Passkey schon seit langem eingetragen
SMP2 6.23 Client läuft auf ner Win7 x64 Platform.
Flags stehen wie oben, nur -local fehlt.

MfG,
Timmy99


----------



## Fate T.H (5. Oktober 2010)

1. nimm das -advmethods raus ist überflüssig wenn man -bigadv nutzt.
2. interessanterweise musste ich die exe in C:\Programme legen.


----------



## Timmy99 (5. Oktober 2010)

Heißt "überflüssig", dass ich es ohne behinderungen drinlassen kann (falls ich keine bigadvs mehr falten will)? Oder verhindert dieser flag die bigwus komplett?

die exe liegt nun im Programmordner. mal guckn


----------



## Fate T.H (5. Oktober 2010)

Mit überflüssig meine ich das das -advmethods Flag überflüssig ist eben und ja es kann sein das advmethods das bigadv überschreibt.

Es bedeutet entweder -bigadv oder -advmethods aber nicht beides in einer zeile.


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Oktober 2010)

Beides steht bei mir in der selben Zeile - ohne Einschränkungen 
Der Core i7 920 faltet munter eine *BIG*


@ Timmy99 Was für eine CPU hattest du doch gleich??


----------



## Timmy99 (5. Oktober 2010)

steht in der Signatur 
Intel i7 860 @ 3,30GHz mit 1,184VCore (CPU 53°C, Cores 70°C).
Bin gerade bei 6%, 2:16:07:44 ETA. 41 min TPF.
Deadline ist in ~4 Tagen. Heißt ich habe ~2 Tage Puffer.
Der Fahcore a3 benötigt momentan 1GB RAM.


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Oktober 2010)

Sorry - hatte ich überlesen
Nun, mein Core i7 *850* faltet auch keine *BIG* - obwohl die Erweiterungen alle eingetragen sind; obwohl er *ordentlich* übertaktet ist (4 bzw. 8 x 3600 MHz)

Möglicherweise geht das eben nur mit den "grossen" Core i7
Ich werde aber am Wochenende nochmal schauen ob sich durch das Entfernen der -advmethods was ändert


----------



## Muschkote (5. Oktober 2010)

So wie es scheint, hat "Timmy99" aber gerade ne Big am laufen bei 41min TPF. Ein recht beachtlicher Wert für 3,3GHz. Ist bestimmt *kein *2684Projekt, bei denen hab ich mit 3,8GHz immer etwa 50min.


----------



## Fate T.H (5. Oktober 2010)

Tja interessanterweise kriegt mein i7-920 momentan nur diese normalen A3-WU P6xxx,
nutze aber nicht das -advmethods Flag. Habe jetzt mal es auch der config rausgenommen was ja gleichbedeutend ist mit dem Flag.


So nebenbei durfte ich erschreckend feststellen das der A3 die WU weiterberechnet obwohl diese mit einem EUE o.ä. hätte beendet werden müssen.
Dazu gibt es im FF schon einige Postings wo sich User über fehlende Bonuspunkte wundern.


----------



## Muschkote (5. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab das -advmethods Flag auch nicht drin. Er holt sich halt nicht nur Big-WUs, manchmal schiebt er nen paar "normale" dazwischen.
Laut Statistik hast du für deine letzte WU 8955 Punkte bekommen, war das ne Big ohne Bonus oder eine 670x mit zufällig der gleichen Punktzahl?


----------



## RC Shad0w (5. Oktober 2010)

50 min tpf? krass. ich hab auch noch nie ne bigwu bekommen, denn 5 min tpf kann laut eurer aussage keine bigwu sein 

heist das ich muss advmethodes raus machen?


----------



## Fate T.H (5. Oktober 2010)

Es kann sich bei mir nur um die Big handeln da sie heut morgen abgeschlossen wurde.

Project ID: 2685
 Core: GRO-A3
 Credit: 8955
 Frames: 100


 Name: Core i7 Remote
 Path: \\Cerberus\fah\
 Number of Frames Observed: 99

 Min. Time / Frame : 00:33:59 - 31.088 PPD
 Avg. Time / Frame : 00:34:08 - 30.883 PPD

Genervt von der sache bin ich dort im Forum am schnüffeln gewesen und fand halt dort postings was die sache mit den
EUE o.ä. bestätigt wurde achso bevor ich es vergesse es reicht anscheinend schon ein normales schließen (STRG+C) des Klients um die WU zu schrotten.
Mal ehrlich was denkt sich Stanford dabei ich verballer doch nicht 2 Tage rechenzeit für ~9k Punkte so ein wohltäter bin ich sicher nicht.
Egal werd erstmal die normale durchkauen und dann das Sys umstellen auf Win2k8r2 vielleicht kann ich ja noch was drücken an Zeit.
Naja was will ich auch mit ~70k wenn man auch ~9k kriegen kann 


@RC Shadow

Mit einem Q6600 wirste auch nie ne Big-WU erhalten dazu fehlen dir 4 Kerne.
Man benötigt wenigstens 8-Kerne bzw. 4-Kerne + 4 HT-Kerne.


@mattinator

So frech wie ich bin sag ich mal das selbst ein AMD-Hexacore dir nix bringen wird da fehlen immer noch 2 Kerne dann


----------



## mattinator (5. Oktober 2010)

RC Shad0w schrieb:


> heist das ich muss advmethodes raus machen?



Brauchst Dir keine Sorgen machen, mit Deinem Q6600 bekommst Du beim besten Willen keine bigadv-Projekte. So hoch kann man den wahrscheinlich nicht mal mit flüssigem Stickstoff übertakten. Dafür braucht es wenigstens einen schnellen / gut übertakteten Quad mit HT oder ggf. einen AMD Hexcore.

@Fate T.H

Hatte Deine Bemerkung übersehen, 'tschuldigung.


----------



## Muschkote (5. Oktober 2010)

@Fate T.H
Jo, dass ist auf jedenfall ne Big mit ner astreinen Frametime. 
Ich trau mich grade nicht wirklich diese Frage zu stellen, aber deinen Passkey hast du eingetragen? Kann der eventuell ablaufen nach einer Faltpause? 
Ich peil das grade nicht, warum du den Bonus nicht bekommst.


----------



## RC Shad0w (5. Oktober 2010)

alles klar


----------



## Fate T.H (5. Oktober 2010)

@Muschkote

Normalerweise sollte ein Passkey nicht ablaufen können zumindest ist mir in dessen hinsicht nichts bekannt,
aber um das auszuschließen werd ich erstmal 10 normale WU durchakauen um sicher zu gehen und ja er ist eingetragen.
Aber wenn ich ich es mir so anschaue muss ich ja Bonus bekommen aus dem Grund da ich laut EOC 3 WU gefaltet habe
mit insg. 16k Punkte würde bedeuten 2 WU mit je 3,5k Punkte ergo Bonus. Soweit ich weiß
gilt für die normalen A3-WU auch das man erst 10 falten muss um den Bonus zu bekommen.

Sollte sowas wieder erwarten vorkommen ohne ersichtlichen grund ist schluß mit lustig.


----------



## Muschkote (5. Oktober 2010)

Du faltest schon noch unter "AM-Subaru" ?, sonst reden wir vieleicht aneinander vorbei. Die letzte WU sagt 481 Punkte und das ist definitiv *ohne* Bonus. Hier ist was faul.


----------



## Fate T.H (5. Oktober 2010)

Jetzt bin ich aber wahrlich angepi*** wollen die mich verarschen bei Stanford ?

Für die ersten beiden WU (sieht man auf dem Bild Hourly Production) hab ich Bonus erhalten dann das mit der Big-WU und nun für die eine normale nur ~500 Punkte.


/edit

Gerade erst wiedergefunden in dem E-Mail Berg.
Warum habe ich auf einmal nen ganz anderen Passkey und warum streicht mir Stanford erst nach zwei abgelieferten WU´s mit dem neuen Passkey den Bonus ? Fängt ja gut an -.-


----------



## T0M@0 (5. Oktober 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Dafür braucht es wenigstens einen schnellen / gut übertakteten [...] ggf. einen AMD Hexcore.


ne, wie Fate T.H schon richtig gesagt hat MÜSSEN es 8 Kerne sein (oder SMT Kerne...)


----------



## LuXTuX (5. Oktober 2010)

welche cpu hat 8 kerne?
oh man, ich muss mich mal wieder mehr mit der hardware beschäftigen ...


----------



## Fate T.H (5. Oktober 2010)

Okay nachtrag.

Die sache scheint sich zu lüften warum ich auf einmal kein Bonus bekomme ist zwar nicht nett aber kann man nix machen dran.

WU 1 u. 2 wurden mit dem alten FAH-Klient (MPICH) gemacht wo noch der alte Passkey anscheinend aktive war.
Alten Klient deinstalliert samt MPICH um den neuen ohne MPICH zu nutzen.
Neuen Klient installiert und festgestellt das Passkey fehlt also anfordern.
Email angekommen und Passkey eingetragen und Happy Folding.

Fehler an der Geschichte ist nun das der Passkey anders ist als der alte und warum habe ich auch
rausgefunden mittlerweile. Er wird generiert aus Username/Email Adresse ergo wurde ich bestraft
das ich nicht mehr meinen alten Emailanbieter nutze. Danke Stanford da hätte man sich was anderes ausdenken können.


@LuXTuX

Core i7 4-/6-Kerner + HT (Bloomfield, Gulftown)
Xeon 4-/6-Kerner + HT (Gulftown, Bloomfield, Gainestown)
Xeon 8-Kerner mit oder ohne HT (Beckton)
Opteron 8-/12-Kerne (Magny-Cours)
Oder einfach Workstation/Server Mainboards nutzen mitsamt mindestens 2 4-Kern CPU´s


----------



## GrauerLord (5. Oktober 2010)

Ist zwar jetzt gerade völlig Offtopic, aber hey!
Ich falte jetzt auch mit 
(Wenn der PC angeschaltet ist und ich Kapazität habe, aber was tut man nicht für die Wissenschaft...und fürs PCGH-Team.)


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Oktober 2010)

Na dann mal willkommen, du grauer Lord und danke für den Beitrag


----------



## Timmy99 (5. Oktober 2010)

Ich werde die Big-WUs demnächst wieder abschalten. Der Deadline Puffer schrumpft immer mehr zusammen (jetzt noch ~20 Stunden), und an anständiges Arbeiten kann man nicht denken. Da muss schon ein only 24/7 Rechner her der dann die Big Wus bei mir übernimmt. Ich steige nun wieder auf die "größer als 10MB - Big Wus" um. Die normalen großen  (Die BigWu wird natürlich fertiggefaltet)

Noch ein paar Infos zur Big WU:
ETA sind noch 2 Tage, 16 Stunden. (08.10.2010 15:17)
Credit steht momentan (14%^^) noch auf 63637 Punkte.
TPF stieg auf 43min
Projekt ist ein 2692 R1, C3, G17
Deadline ist 9.10.2010 11:58


----------



## T0M@0 (6. Oktober 2010)

LuXTuX schrieb:


> welche cpu hat 8 kerne?



die i7 Quads mit HyperThreading Beispielsweise

oder Intel Core i7-980X Extreme Edition, 6x 3.33GHz, tray (AT80613003543AE) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland sind dann mit HT 12 Kerne 



Fate T.H schrieb:


> also anfordern



Warum hast den alten denn nicht gespeichert?


----------



## Fate T.H (6. Oktober 2010)

Weil es eigentlich egal ist kann ja nicht ahnen das der müll aus User/Email erzeugt wird.


----------



## The Ian (6. Oktober 2010)

das find ich auch sinnlos...könnten doch vür jednenamen einen passcey erstellen und den dann auf anfrage an jede x belibige adresse schicken...weil was will denn ein anderer mit dem ding?...generell besteht ja die frage, wozu das teil überhaupt nötig ist


----------



## T0M@0 (6. Oktober 2010)

damit nicht fremde Leute einfach unter deinem namen falten (weil sie nicht vorher geguckt haben ob es den schon gibt...)

so können sie später herausfinden wer welche punkte gemacht hat... ist ähnlich dem User/Passwort-Prinzip


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (6. Oktober 2010)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> damit nicht fremde Leute einfach unter deinem namen falten



Also ich wäre niemandem böse wenn er unter meinen Namen faltet


----------



## The Master of MORARE (6. Oktober 2010)

Grüße aus tolo, griechenland. Server wurden fachmännisch von muttern vom netz genommen (hauptsicherung) . Aber respektieren wir das mal . ist ja ihr strom^^'.
Yamas!


----------



## T0M@0 (6. Oktober 2010)

das hat sich meine mom damals nur einmal erlaubt (sie durfte nämlich die gestorbene HDD bezahlen xD)


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (6. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe gerade gar keine HDD im PC. Meines Wissens kann bei meinem PC nichts Schaden nehmen, wenn ich den Strom wegnehme.


----------



## T0M@0 (6. Oktober 2010)

windows stört sich aber auch manchmal daran... aber im schlimmsten fall reicht dann neu installieren...


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (7. Oktober 2010)

oder Systemwiederherstellung 

Auch als ich noch Magnetfestplatten hatte, hat kein Stromausfall den PC gekillt. Mir sind zwar schon einige HDDs verreckt, aber noch nie unmittelbar nach einem Stromausfall.


----------



## Timmy99 (7. Oktober 2010)

Auch bei mir gingen lediglich die lokalen Daten in Progs etc verloren. Aber die HDD funzte nach jedem "Stromausfall" problemlos.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (7. Oktober 2010)

Der SMP1 reagierte sehr empfindlich auf Abstürze und Stromausfälle, oft hat er die WU verworfen.

Der WMP verhält sich auch nicht gerade vorbildlich, er deaktiviert dann immer Last.fm und WhiteCap. Aber sonst gibt es eigentlich keine Probleme. Firefox und OpenOffice stellen die Sitzung wieder her.


----------



## crackajack (7. Oktober 2010)

Zuerst wird mehrmals an versch. Servern die Annahme des wuresults Pakets verweigert und heute ist dann natürlich die Deadline überschritten.
Danke Stanford!

Wann bekommen die es endlich gebacken Deadlines vernünftig lange zu setzen und wenn ein Server die Annahme verweigert sollte der Client autom. zu einem Server weitergeleitet werden der die Deadline erweitern kann.
Versuchen Mrd. Stunden Faltzeit und Projekte zu verwalten aber rudimentäre Sachen sind irgendwie bekloppt starr gelöst.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (7. Oktober 2010)

Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Der SMP1 reagierte sehr empfindlich auf Abstürze und Stromausfälle, oft hat er die WU verworfen.



Die alten SMP Clients waren teilweise sehr nervenaufreibend , ich weiß noch das ich damals alle 10-20% ein Backup gemacht habe weil man nie sicher sein konnte ob er nicht plötzlich wegen irgendeinem Error wieder von vorn anfängt ^^

Soweit ich mich erinnern kann gab es da auch ein Kommandozeilen Tool mit dem man mit ein wenig Glück die kaputten WUs wieder fixen konnte oder zumindest einen Teil abschicken konnte ^^


----------



## nfsgame (7. Oktober 2010)

qfix hieß das .


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (7. Oktober 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> qfix hieß das .



Genau so hieß das ! Hat mir ein paar Wutanfälle und viele Stunden falten gespart


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (7. Oktober 2010)

@nfsgame
Hast du ICQ deinstalliert oder warum kommst du nicht mehr on?


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Oktober 2010)

Mal ne Frage
Hat einer von euch MemtestCL in der Praxis schon ausgetestet?

Ich werde das dieses WE wohl mal in Angriff nehmen


----------



## Timmy99 (8. Oktober 2010)

Habe es getestet an ner GTS250.
Man sieht sofort wenn ein Fehler auftaucht, und im Endergebnis falls man nebenher was anderes macht.
Graka wird dabei nicht sonderlich warm.
Auch wenn mans übertreibt mit dem OC, stürzt die Graka beim test nicht ab, sondern es werden zahlreiche Fehler in den "berechnungen" angezeigt.
Statt "0 error" steht wie gewohnt z.B "2 errors" da. 
Ansonsten nichts spannendes. Das Prog will MEM-Clock und GPU-Clock wissen. Scheint SLI tauglich zu sein, konnte es aber mangels 2. Graka noch nicht testen (Wegen der Auflistung "device 0 [GTS250] 0 errors so far".
Edit: Bild


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Oktober 2010)

Danke Timmy99

Anderes Thema; da "schleicht" einer die Top-Liste empor

*Vitapower*

Wer ist das / kennt den wer - meld er sich ....


----------



## crackajack (8. Oktober 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Hat einer von euch MemtestCL in der Praxis schon ausgetestet?


memtestG80 habe ich mal voriges Jahr laufen lassen:
4Mrd. Fehler nach 50 Iterationen.
Außer das FaH nicht vernünftig läuft, niemals 100% schaffte, geht die Karte aber astrein.


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Oktober 2010)

crackajack schrieb:


> memtestG80 habe ich mal voriges Jahr laufen lassen:
> 4Mrd. Fehler nach 50 Iterationen.


 
Ach?? Bloss 4Mrd. Fehler - na das geht ja noch 



crackajack schrieb:


> Außer das FaH nicht vernünftig läuft, niemals 100% schaffte, geht die Karte aber astrein.


 
Nun, es ist allgemein bekannt, dass F@H ein extrem gutes Test-Tool für die Stabilität ist - das bestätigt deine Aussage einmal mehr


----------



## Timmy99 (8. Oktober 2010)

Habe soeben meine erste bigwu fertiggefaltet 
Status: Finished
Credit 8955
Begin Date: 05.10.2010 11:58
End Date: 08.10.2010 15:56
Speed Factor: 1,9x min speed
Pref Fraction: 0.7860751 (u=4)
MegaFlops: 1063.08
Server: 171.67.108.22

TPF: 41~50min
ETA: 3d, 3h, 58min
Deadline: 09.10.2010 11:58
Core: a3
RAM used: 1050MB/8182MB

Die PPD verwirren mich:
Kurz vor abschluss stand in HFM 63031 Punkte.
Direkt beim hochladen zeigte mir HFM jedoch "nur" 8995 Punkte an.
Was stimmt nun?

MfG, Timmy99 der sich nen Ast abfreut 

EDIT: Es wurden 63031 Punkte gutgeschrieben.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (8. Oktober 2010)

Timmy99 schrieb:


> Habe soeben meine erste bigwu fertiggefaltet
> Status: Finished
> Credit 8955
> Begin Date: 05.10.2010 11:58
> ...




Gratuliere :prost:! Mich verwundert allerdings die geringe RAM-Last. Ich dachte die läge locker bei 6GB !
Hast du deine 10 SMP-WUs denn mit weniger als 20% Fehlern abgeleistet?  Sonst ist da nämlich nichts mit dem Bonus! Tendiere jedoch selber eher  zu nem kleinen Ausgabefehler^^'.

Nebenbei: Hat einer von euch schon etwas zum *neuen P10412* oder schon einen *a4-Core* geladen?


----------



## Timmy99 (8. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe um die 100 SMP Wus mit Passkey abgeliefert. oder zählen die letzten 10? Die wurden mit großer Warscheinlichkeit fehlerfrei udn weit in der Deadline abgeliefert. Naja bin ma gespannt auf die Statistik.

Einen a4 Core habe ich noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## nfsgame (8. Oktober 2010)

Mein Falt-HTPC ruht erstmal. Ich muss mich erstmal von dem Schock erholen (siehe Anhang...).


----------



## Schmicki (8. Oktober 2010)

@nfsgame

Uiiii, was ist denn da passiert?  Einzelheiten bitte!


----------



## The Ian (8. Oktober 2010)

bein beileid...da wollte wohl iwas zu viel strom haben!?


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Oktober 2010)

@nfsgame
Donner und Doris - da fährt einem der Schreck in die Glieder

@Timmy99
Erstmal grats 
Die 8995 Punkte sind die "Belohnung" ohne Bonus; also wenn du nicht mehr dafür bekommst ist etwas faul mit deiner Bonusberechtigung
Warten wir mal ab was dir nun tatsächlich gutgeschrieben wird


----------



## nfsgame (8. Oktober 2010)

Schmicki schrieb:


> @nfsgame
> 
> Uiiii, was ist denn da passiert?  Einzelheiten bitte!





			
				The Ian schrieb:
			
		

> bein beileid...da wollte wohl iwas zu viel strom haben!?



Jap, die CPU (E8500) war wohl bisschen stromhungrig (ist der Adapter des EPS-Steckers, das Kabel dessen das am Netzteil hängt ist zu kurz). Das muss innerhalb der letzten drei-vier Tage passiert sein. Am WE war das noch nicht.


			
				Bumblebee schrieb:
			
		

> @nfsgame
> Donner und Doris - da fährt einem der Schreck in die Glieder


Oh ja .


----------



## TECRIDER (8. Oktober 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Mein Falt-HTPC ruht erstmal. Ich muss mich erstmal von dem Schock erholen (siehe Anhang...).


 
Ein großes Hallo miteinander!

Auf dem Foto sieht man sehr schön das der PIN am gelben Kabel herausgerutscht ist. Somit war kontinuierlich ein schlechter Kontakt an dieser Leitung vorhanden. Die Kontakte waren nicht sauber eingerastet. Somit war ständig ein hoher Widerstand auf der Leitung und dadurch ist die Stromaufnahme gestiegen und die Sache wurde dann einfach zu Heiß. 

Und kurz vor dem Ende hast du es wahrscheinlich noch rechtzeitig bemerkt oder?!

Grüße, Teci


----------



## nyso (8. Oktober 2010)

TECRIDER schrieb:


> Auf dem Foto sieht man sehr schön das der PIN am gelben Kabel herausgerutscht ist. Somit war kontinuierlich ein schlechter Kontakt an dieser Leitung vorhanden. Die Kontakte waren nicht sauber eingerastet. Somit war ständig ein hoher Widerstand auf der Leitung und dadurch ist die Stromaufnahme gestiegen und die Sache wurde dann einfach zu Heiß.



Sowas hab ich am Herd, die Pins der rechten unteren Herdplatte waren mal nicht richtig eingerastet und sind jetzt verschmort  Da ist man dann schon geschockt


----------



## T0M@0 (8. Oktober 2010)

hab meine GTX260 nun gegen eine GTX460 getauscht. Leider macht diese nur 8700PPD bei Project 10632

ist das normal? Hat garnicht gelohnt aufzurüsten ;(


----------



## mattinator (8. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Spezialisten, dort ist Hilfe gefragt: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...ng-home-auf-dem-rechner-sinn.html#post2284844. Mit Folding auf Notebook-Hardware kenne ich mich nicht so aus.


----------



## TECRIDER (8. Oktober 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Sowas hab ich am Herd, die Pins der rechten unteren Herdplatte waren mal nicht richtig eingerastet und sind jetzt verschmort Da ist man dann schon geschockt


 
Das hatte ich auch mal am Backofen Hier hat sich beim einschalten des Heisluftofen mal die Heizspirale verabschiedet. Die ist richtig zerschmolzen Und aus dem Ofen sind die Funken geflogen. Nach näherer Untersuchung habe ich festgestellt das ein Masse Potential am Gehäuse lose war.

Neue Heizspirale rein, die Verkabelung ersetzt und richtig angeschlossen und er läuft wieder.


----------



## Perseus88 (8. Oktober 2010)

@T0M@0
Glaube das es nicht normal ist,da die Leistung auf 465 höhe sein müsste und
die macht grad beim selben Projekt 12500 ppd

http://spreadsheets.google.com/embeddedform?formkey=cmIzS3Z5UFZIcVBOTGNYV0k2Z01jQmc6MA


----------



## TECRIDER (8. Oktober 2010)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> hab meine GTX260 nun gegen eine GTX460 getauscht. Leider macht diese nur 8700PPD bei Project 10632
> 
> ist das normal? Hat garnicht gelohnt aufzurüsten ;(


 

Hier kann ich dir leider nicht helfen Meine GTX470 bringt fast exakt 12200PPD. Ohne OC. Meine GTX275 und 285 bringen da schon mehr PPD. Ca. 9200-10000PPD pro Karte.

Hier müsste jemand Auskunft geben der eine GTX460 zum Folden besitzt.


----------



## T0M@0 (8. Oktober 2010)

müsste ich den GPU3 Client denn neu installieren? hatte den schon drauf von der GTX260...


----------



## The Ian (8. Oktober 2010)

rein theoretisch müsst das dem klienten egal sein


----------



## acer86 (8. Oktober 2010)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> müsste ich den GPU3 Client denn neu installieren? hatte den schon drauf von der GTX260...



Hi T0M@0 das die GTX 460 im Standart takt nur 8700PPD bei den 10632 WU´s bringt ist normal. takte die karte mal auf 830Mhz core und shader auf 1660Mhz dan bringt die Gtx 460 bei 10632Wu´s locker 10780PPD und das ist mit den Orginal Kühler kein problem, der stromverbrauch steigt nur um 30-50 watt.

MFG: acer86


----------



## T0M@0 (8. Oktober 2010)

irgendwo hier im forum hatte aber jemand gesagt, dass die GTX460 bei standarttakt 12000PPD macht


----------



## acer86 (8. Oktober 2010)

hi das ist auch richtig bei den 11...er Wu´s also die die 912 oder 925 Credits bringen, macht die GTX 460   14500PPD siehe bild


----------



## acer86 (8. Oktober 2010)

Hi, noch mal ich

es kommt auch drauf an was man für eine GTX 460 man gekauft hat die "normale" mit 675MHZ takt macht nur ca 8700PPD

die Amp edition z.b von Zotac hat ein standart takt von 810Mhz das macht dan 10200PPD bei 10632 Wu`s

Die normal GTX 460 macht aber ohne Core Spannungserhöhung locker 850 Core und 1700 Shader takt mit, der GF104 ist sehr OC Freudig.

MFG: acer86


----------



## TECRIDER (8. Oktober 2010)

acer86 schrieb:


> hi das ist auch richtig bei den 11...er Wu´s also die die 912 oder 925 Credits bringen, macht die GTX 460 14500PPD siehe bild


 
Solche WUs hätte ich für meine GTX470 auch gerne. Ne 11...er WU habe ich für meine noch nie bekommen.


----------



## Fate T.H (8. Oktober 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Die 8995 Punkte sind die "Belohnung" ohne Bonus; also wenn du nicht mehr dafür bekommst ist etwas faul mit deiner Bonusberechtigung
> Warten wir mal ab was dir nun tatsächlich gutgeschrieben wird




Nein es kann sein das man die 8955 Punkte gutgeschrieben kriegt selbst wenn man
Bonusberechtigt ist. Wie schon gesagt ist der A3-Core nicht so empfindlich mehr ggü.
Fehler wie EoE. Er berechnet die WU weiter auch wenn sie Feher enthält die erst
der Sammelserver entdeckt. Zum Dank für diese Teilberechnung kriegste die ~9k Punkte dann.


----------



## acer86 (8. Oktober 2010)

TECRIDER schrieb:


> Solche WUs hätte ich für meine GTX470 auch gerne. Ne 11...er WU habe ich für meine noch nie bekommen.



hi 
ich meinte z.b. die  11256 wu´s die bringen 912 Credits und laufen auch etwas besser wie die 10632er.

leider bekommt man die nicht so oft


----------



## T0M@0 (8. Oktober 2010)

acer86 schrieb:


> Hi, noch mal ich
> 
> es kommt auch drauf an was man für eine GTX 460 man gekauft hat die "normale" mit 675MHZ takt macht nur ca 8700PPD
> 
> ...



hab die Gigabyte OC klick

naja, dann warte ich noch auf ne 11er... ansonsten gibts halt OC


----------



## TECRIDER (8. Oktober 2010)

acer86 schrieb:


> hi
> ich meinte z.b. die 11256 wu´s die bringen 912 Credits und laufen auch etwas besser wie die 10632er.
> 
> leider bekommt man die nicht so oft


 
Davon hatte ich bisher noch gar keine! Schade


----------



## acer86 (8. Oktober 2010)

Hi, die warscheinlichkeit das man diese Wu`s bekommt ist etwas größer wen man in der config.cfg die package größe auf big stellt,  hat bei mir jedenfals dazu geführt das ich jetzt in der woche so ca 20-25 wu´s von der sorte bekomme.

MFG: acer86


----------



## Schmicki (8. Oktober 2010)

Laut Folding@Home Projects Summary gibt es im Moment nur eine einzige WU für den GPU3-Clienten:
P10632, 611 Punkte und bringt 9100 PPD bei ner GTX460 Core=720/Shader=1440.

Da brauch ich mich ja nicht wundern und kann lange auf die guten WUs warten.


----------



## mattinator (9. Oktober 2010)

Mal 'nen anderes "Problem". Meine getauschte zweite GTX 275 "rennt" nicht ganz so gut wie die erste. Habe doch ein paar Projekte kurz vor Schluss verloren. Das Folding-Forum und div. andere Seiten habe ich mir schon angesehen aber vllt. hat jemand einen Tip aus eigener Erfahrung. Fehler sieht im Prinzip immer so ähnlich aus:


> [21:14:17] Completed 84%
> *[21:14:17] mdrun_gpu returned
> [21:14:17] **NANs detected on GPU
> [21:14:17]
> ...


Der Fehler taucht eigentlich mehr zufällig auf und ist nicht projektspezifisch, allerdings scheinen die 660x-er Projekte anfälliger zu sein. Die Temperaturen sind absolut kein Problem. Nach meinem Wissen deutet "NANs detected" auf Probleme mit dem VRAM hin. Würde es etwas bringen, das GPU-RAM-OC zu reduzieren oder ist es eher ein Problem des GPU- oder Shader-Taktes ?


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Oktober 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> @Timmy99
> 
> Warten wir mal ab was dir nun tatsächlich gutgeschrieben wird


 
Na hat doch gepasst - alles im Grünen bei Timmy


----------



## RC Shad0w (9. Oktober 2010)

ich bin gerade begeistert. hab ne wu mit 4786 credits für die cpu bekommen.

tpf ca. 13 minuten 

Project: 6701 (Run 55, Clone 28, Gen 27)
Completed 0 out of 2000000 steps


----------



## Fate T.H (9. Oktober 2010)

P6701 is ne blöde WU dauert viel zu lange auf nem Tag gesehen.

Min. Time / Frame : 00:06:52 - 13.872 PPD
Avg. Time / Frame : 00:06:55 - 13.722 PPD


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Oktober 2010)

RC Shad0w schrieb:


> ich bin gerade begeistert. hab ne wu mit 4786 credits für die cpu bekommen.
> 
> tpf ca. 13 minuten
> 
> ...


 
Ja, die 6701 und 6702 sind zwei spezielle GRO(MACS)-A3er 

Es sind "Pseudo-*BIG*'s"; bringen also, dank Bonus-Multiplikator, "ordentlich" Punkte
Insofern kann ich mich dem "Urteil" von Fate nur bedingt anschliessen
Stimmt, sie dauern lange und daher kann auch eher etwas schief gehen
Aber wie du der so "herzlos" hingeworfenen Stat entnehmen kannst (Avg. Time / Frame : 00:06:55 - 13.722 PPD) kommt bei einem "MUKKI-Prozessor" ganz schön was bei


----------



## RC Shad0w (9. Oktober 2010)

die wu dauert fast den ganzen tag. im moment steht 23:58 uhr da

wenn ich das richtig sehe, hab ich gestern über 11,150 ppd geschafft. ich bin stolz auf mich


----------



## Fate T.H (9. Oktober 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Aber wie du der so "herzlos" hingeworfenen Stat entnehmen kannst (Avg. Time / Frame : 00:06:55 - 13.722 PPD) kommt bei einem "MUKKI-Prozessor" ganz schön was bei



Sorry Bumblebee aber dem kann ich nicht zustimmen diese Pseudo-Big´s sind schlichtweg für den hintern.
Sie mögen zwar auf dem ersten Blick interessant sein aber bei genauerer betrachtung bringen sie einfach zu wenig ggü. den anderen
oder möchtest du das abstreiten das dem nicht so ist ?


P6050 - P6071 :

Min. Time / Frame : 00:02:54 - 18.892 PPD
Avg. Time / Frame : 00:02:57 - 18.414 PPD
Durschnittlich Punkte pro WU : ~3900


P6701 - P6702

Min. Time / Frame : 00:06:52 - 13.872 PPD
Avg. Time / Frame : 00:06:56 - 13.673 PPD
Durschnittlich Punkte pro WU : ~6600


P2685

Min. Time / Frame : 00:33:59 - 31.088 PPD
Avg. Time / Frame : 00:34:08 - 30.883 PPD
Durschnittlich Punkte pro WU : ~73000


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Oktober 2010)

RC Shad0w schrieb:


> die wu dauert fast den ganzen tag. im moment steht 23:58 uhr da


 
Ja, und das meinte Fate ja auch - auf "kleineren" Systemen kommt leider der Bonus nicht so richtig zur Wirkung



RC Shad0w schrieb:


> wenn ich das richtig sehe, hab ich gestern über 11,150 ppd geschafft. ich bin stolz auf mich


 
Nicht "über" - aber *genau* 11,150 


*Nachtrag* (wieder mal  )

@Fate T.H - der für mich immer SUBARU sein wird 

Richtig - mit aussschliesslich P6050 - P6071 macht "man" auf Dauer mehr Punkte
Falsch - Toilettenpapier ist "schlichtweg für den Hintern"; die P6701 - P6702 sind für die Wissenschaft und müssen auch gefaltet werden
Richtig - die "Belohnung" ist nicht optimal

Ist dein Tag jetzt wieder sonnig? - ich hoffe doch


----------



## Fate T.H (9. Oktober 2010)

Wie du mich nennst bleibt die überlassen komm mit beidem klar. ^^

Nein mein Tag wird leider nicht sonnig werden heute da ich Müde bin und das ganze WE Spätschicht habe -.-
Trotzdem danke der nachfrage.


----------



## Crymes (9. Oktober 2010)

Habe schon lange nicht mehr mitgelesen, ist eigentlich schon der bessere Client für die HD 5xxx Serie rausgekommen?


----------



## nfsgame (9. Oktober 2010)

Nein, leide rnochnicht .


----------



## T0M@0 (9. Oktober 2010)

Nochmal eine doofe frage: Ist es normal, dass die GTX460 nur 85% GPU Usage hat? Meine GTX260 lag bei ca. 95% -_-


----------



## Henninges (9. Oktober 2010)

ich hab ne viel dümmere frage...

warum bekomme ich nur noch die "ollen" test wu's mit 611p für den gpu3er client ?


----------



## acer86 (9. Oktober 2010)

Henninges schrieb:


> ich hab ne viel dümmere frage...
> 
> warum bekomme ich nur noch die "ollen" test wu's mit 611p für den gpu3er client ?



hi,

das kommt immer drauf an gestern und heute hatte ich auch nur die 611er aber die warscheinlichkeit das man die größeren WU´s bekommt steigt wen man in der  client.cfg die package größe auf big stellt  hatte am montag und dienstag bis etwa mitwoch nachmittag  nur 912p und 925p WU`s.

mfg: Acer86


----------



## Dragon1801 (9. Oktober 2010)

Erstmal an Hallo @ll!

Ich hab mir gedacht ich muss mich auch mal hier melden, da ich jetzt  auch schon geraume Zeit mitfalte und vllt. habt ihr meinen Namen auch  schonmal unter den Top 20 Producers gelesen *ganzstolzbin*

Ich bekomm auch wieder nur die 611er. Das Projekt läuft doch nun schon ziemlich lang, die WUs müssen doch mal alle durch sein?!?

Die 9xx sind mir aber auch lieber, nicht nur, dass sie mehr Punkte bringen, bei denen hab ich auch kein lästiges Spulenfiepen wie bei den 611ern

grüße
Dragon1801


----------



## TECRIDER (9. Oktober 2010)

acer86 schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> das kommt immer drauf an gestern und heute hatte ich auch nur die 611er aber die warscheinlichkeit das man die größeren WU´s bekommt steigt wen man in der client.cfg die package größe auf big stellt hatte am montag und dienstag bis etwa mitwoch nachmittag nur 912p und 925p WU`s.
> 
> mfg: Acer86


 
Danke für deinen TIP

Heute habe ich dann mal auf big umgestellt. Jetzt werde ich das mal beobachten ob ich auch welche von den größeren bekomme.

Grüße, Teci


----------



## TECRIDER (9. Oktober 2010)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Nochmal eine doofe frage: Ist es normal, dass die GTX460 nur 85% GPU Usage hat? Meine GTX260 lag bei ca. 95% -_-


 
Hallo Tom,

foldest du mit CPU und GPU??? Hast du eine oder 2 GPU installiert.

Du könntest dir SetPriority installieren und mit diesem Progi in deinem Falt Ordner die FahCore11 und FahCore15 in SetPriority einbinden und die Priority auf Normal stellen. Dann müsste es eigentlich funktionieren.

Grüße, Teci


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Oktober 2010)

Dragon1801 schrieb:


> Erstmal an Hallo @ll!


 
Na dann mal ein HALLO zurück, Dragon1801 und willkommen hier

Tatsächlich ist mir dein Name schon aufgefallen - schön, dass du dich mal meldest
Mach weiter so; Wissenschaft und Team werden es dir danken


----------



## T0M@0 (9. Oktober 2010)

TECRIDER schrieb:


> Hallo Tom,
> 
> foldest du mit CPU und GPU??? Hast du eine oder 2 GPU installiert.
> 
> ...



in dem PC falte ich smp2 auf einem Phenom x4 und halt auf der GTX460...

das mit der Priorität werde ich mal ausprobieren... Danke


----------



## mihapiha (9. Oktober 2010)

Noch ein oder zwei Wochen und dann falte ich wieder etwas mit... 

Der Core i7 980X lässt sich auf 4,4 GHz wunderbar stabil betreiben und faltet schon mal recht gut. Ich warte aber noch auf einen Wakü-Block für die Grafikkarte. Dann werde ich die Grafikkarten bei euch falten lassen und die CPU beim anderen Team...  

Die Grafikkarten sollten rund 45k PPD ermöglichen... Zur Zeit lassen die sich aber nur bedingt kühlen...


----------



## T0M@0 (10. Oktober 2010)

wenn man die Prio vom GPU3 höher setzt hat die GPU nun 99% Auslastung und erfaltet um die 10.000PPD, aber leider funktioniert setpriority.exe bei mir nicht... er setzt einfach nicht die gewünschte Prio ;(


----------



## nyso (10. Oktober 2010)

acer86 schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> das kommt immer drauf an gestern und heute hatte ich auch nur die 611er aber die warscheinlichkeit das man die größeren WU´s bekommt steigt wen man in der  client.cfg die package größe auf big stellt  hatte am montag und dienstag bis etwa mitwoch nachmittag  nur 912p und 925p WU`s.
> 
> mfg: Acer86




Geht das auch bei der 275?
Aktuell faltet sie einen P10109, und ich bekomme 494 Punkte für.


----------



## mattinator (10. Oktober 2010)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> aber leider funktioniert setpriority.exe bei mir nicht... er setzt einfach nicht die gewünschte Prio ;(



Nimm bei SetPriority nicht den Installer. Ich habe die SetPriority.exe einfach in C:\Folding kopiert und eine Verknüpfung im Autostart-Ordner erstellt mit Startverzeichnis C:\Folding. Dort legt SetPriority dann auch die Datei SetPriorityPresets.txt an und liest sie beim nächsten Start wieder.

*@all*

Evtl. mal eine neue Erkenntnis bei Upload-Problemen. Mein CPU-SMP2-Client hatte heute Nacht ca. 02:30 Uhr ein 6701-er Projekt fertig. Leider bis gerade eben nicht versendet (Bonus sinnloserweise reduziert). Mehrfache manuelle Versuche schlugen auch fehl. Test Internet und Upload-Server im Browser (scheinbar ?) ohne Probleme. Nach Router-Reboot ging die Unit auf Anhieb durch. Kann sein, dass das ein Zufall war, aber evtl. gibt es bei größeren Units doch noch Zusammenhänge, die aus der "normalen" Sicht nicht erkennt (s.a. Folding Forum • View topic - No upload Project 2631 to reachable servers ). Könnte *T0M@0* vllt. hier mit eintragen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/folding-home-pcgh-team-70335/119759-f-h-allgemeine-tipps.html.


----------



## acer86 (10. Oktober 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Geht das auch bei der 275?
> Aktuell faltet sie einen P10109, und ich bekomme 494 Punkte für.



hi, nyso

wen du den GPU3  client drauf hast müsste es auch gehen aber es scheint wo auch an den grafikkarten selber zu liegen die Fermi karten bekommen min. 611 credits pro WU.
deshalb kan ich es nicht genau sagen ich falte erst seit ich eine GTX 460 hab mit dem GPU vorher nur mit den CPU client

MFG: acer86


----------



## TECRIDER (10. Oktober 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Nimm bei SetPriority nicht den Installer. Ich habe die SetPriority.exe einfach in C:\Folding kopiert und eine Verknüpfung im Autostart-Ordner erstellt mit Startverzeichnis C:\Folding. Dort legt SetPriority dann auch die Datei SetPriorityPresets.txt an und liest sie beim nächsten Start wieder.
> 
> 
> Danke für den Tip
> ...


----------



## .Mac (10. Oktober 2010)

Sö, falte ab jetzt auch mit, gestern Abend mal den SMP2 und den GPU2 Cilent installiert, beide laufen ganz gut. Nur wird in FahMon der GPU-Cilent als gelb angezeigt, der SMP2 dagegen in Grün?! 

Was machen... Was machen? 

Bzw sind die Server gerade irgendwie down? Der GPU-Cilent kann irgendwie nicht neue Projekte empfangen / Die Ergebnisse senden. (Ob das bei dem SMP-Cilent so ist weiß ich nicht, der werkelt noch.)
Hab irgendwie keine Lust das meine Ergebnisse für die WU flöten gehen wenn ich den jetzt neustarte.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (10. Oktober 2010)

.Mac schrieb:


> Sö, falte ab jetzt auch mit, gestern Abend mal den SMP2 und den GPU2 Cilent installiert, beide laufen ganz gut. Nur wird in FahMon der GPU-Cilent als gelb angezeigt, der SMP2 dagegen in Grün?!



Nimm lieber HFM.NET FahMon wird scheinbar nicht mehr weiterentwickelt.



.Mac schrieb:


> Was machen... Was machen?
> 
> Bzw sind die Server gerade irgendwie down? Der GPU-Cilent kann irgendwie nicht neue Projekte empfangen / Die Ergebnisse senden. (Ob das bei dem SMP-Cilent so ist weiß ich nicht, der werkelt noch.)
> Hab irgendwie keine Lust das meine Ergebnisse für die WU flöten gehen wenn ich den jetzt neustarte.



Versuch mal mit dem Flag "-Send all" (ohne Anführungszeichen) in der Verknüpfung neu zu starten. 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## .Mac (10. Oktober 2010)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Nimm lieber HFM.NET FahMon wird scheinbar nicht mehr weiterentwickelt.
> Versuch mal mit dem Flag "-Send all" (ohne Anführungszeichen) in der Verknüpfung neu zu starten.
> 
> lg
> Nichtraucher91



Okay, FahMon ist schon ausgewechselt, das mit den Ergebnissen wird sich wohl noch zeigen müssen.

Danke für die schnelle Antwort!


----------



## T0M@0 (10. Oktober 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Nimm bei SetPriority nicht den Installer. Ich habe die SetPriority.exe einfach in C:\Folding kopiert und eine Verknüpfung im Autostart-Ordner erstellt mit Startverzeichnis C:\Folding. Dort legt SetPriority dann auch die Datei SetPriorityPresets.txt an und liest sie beim nächsten Start wieder.
> 
> *@all*
> 
> Evtl. mal eine neue Erkenntnis bei Upload-Problemen. Mein CPU-SMP2-Client hatte heute Nacht ca. 02:30 Uhr ein 6701-er Projekt fertig. Leider bis gerade eben nicht versendet (Bonus sinnloserweise reduziert). Mehrfache manuelle Versuche schlugen auch fehl. Test Internet und Upload-Server im Browser (scheinbar ?) ohne Probleme. Nach Router-Reboot ging die Unit auf Anhieb durch. Kann sein, dass das ein Zufall war, aber evtl. gibt es bei größeren Units doch noch Zusammenhänge, die aus der "normalen" Sicht nicht erkennt (s.a. Folding Forum • View topic - No upload Project 2631 to reachable servers ). Könnte *T0M@0* vllt. hier mit eintragen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/folding-home-pcgh-team-70335/119759-f-h-allgemeine-tipps.html.



@SetPriority: Komisch bei mir ists genau andersherum... es funzt nur mit dem installer, vorher hatte ich den ohne (Win7 64Bit) 

@Router-Reset: wird eingetragen


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Oktober 2010)

Und natürlich - weil die Anderen es im Rausch des Helfens vergessen haben...

Ein herzliches WILLKOMMEN, .Mac und happy folding


----------



## .Mac (10. Oktober 2010)

Bedankt sich. 

Ist schon herb wie man beim falten bemerkt wie die GPU doch der CPU davon rennt, mit der GPU hatte ich heute Mittag eine WU innerhalb von 4/5 Stunden erledigt, und das Projekt für den SMP Cilent hatte in der Zeit gerade einmal 20 % der WU geschafft (hatte die mittlere Filesize beim Setup genommen.).


----------



## nichtraucher91 (10. Oktober 2010)

.Mac schrieb:


> Bedankt sich.
> 
> Ist schon herb wie man beim falten bemerkt wie die GPU doch der CPU davon rennt, mit der GPU hatte ich heute Mittag eine WU innerhalb von 4/5 Stunden erledigt, und das Projekt für den SMP Cilent hatte in der Zeit gerade einmal 20 % der WU geschafft (hatte die mittlere Filesize beim Setup genommen.).



wenn du erst einmal den Bonus auf den SMP bekommst ist dir das zum teil auch wieder egal 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## RC Shad0w (10. Oktober 2010)

naja, ich hab gerade ne wu 6040 oder so die 18,17 minuten tpf hat, aber am ende nur 6557 ppd bringt. das ist auch nicht das ware


----------



## nfsgame (10. Oktober 2010)

Die Units müssen auch gefaltet werden , bekomm ich auch öfters.


----------



## The Ian (10. Oktober 2010)

mir ist es egal was gefaltet wird und wie viele ppd da raus springen...ich mache es der sache halber...wenn die iwann mal was wirklich bahnbrechendes finden, hab ich ein gutes gewissen, weil ich weiß, dass ich nen beitrag dazu geleistet habe...und weil ich den spass studiere^^

nur mal so ne frage am rande...ist es möglich bei intel kerne geziehlt abzuschalten?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (10. Oktober 2010)

Leute ich muss mit meinem PC eine Woche (eig nur bis Freitag früh) aussetzen. Mein Hovercraft nervt mich beim lernen einfach zu sehr...
Und Ma's Lappy kann ich auch nicht in Beschlag nehmen.

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## mattinator (10. Oktober 2010)

The Ian schrieb:


> nur mal so ne frage am rande...ist es möglich bei intel kerne geziehlt abzuschalten?



Bei Servern habe ich solche Optionen schon im BIOS gesehen. Kann sein, dass einige Desktop-Boards das auch unterstützen.


----------



## T0M@0 (11. Oktober 2010)

The Ian schrieb:


> mir ist es egal was gefaltet wird und wie viele ppd da raus springen...ich mache es der sache halber...wenn die iwann mal was wirklich bahnbrechendes finden, hab ich ein gutes gewissen, weil ich weiß, dass ich nen beitrag dazu geleistet habe...und weil ich den spass studiere^^
> 
> nur mal so ne frage am rande...ist es möglich bei intel kerne geziehlt abzuschalten?



wenn es nicht im BIOS geht: Start --> Ausführen --> msconfig --> start --> erweiterte Optionen --> Kernzahl

ist aber nicht unbedingt eine gezielte Auswahl möglich


----------



## The Ian (11. Oktober 2010)

naja welcher von denen nun letztenendes abgeschaltet wird ist mir wurst, aber danke euch


----------



## Henninges (11. Oktober 2010)

The Ian schrieb:


> nur mal so ne frage am rande...ist es möglich bei intel kerne geziehlt abzuschalten?



gab es da nicht mal den /numproc=x für irgendeine ini datei ? damit kann man doch auch die kerne deaktivieren...


----------



## mattinator (11. Oktober 2010)

Henninges schrieb:


> gab es da nicht mal den /numproc=x für irgendeine ini datei ? damit kann man doch auch die kerne deaktivieren...



Jup, allerdings nur unter Windows XP (evtl. auch 2k ) in der boot.ini.


----------



## Henninges (11. Oktober 2010)

aha, okay... (:


----------



## Schmicki (11. Oktober 2010)

Juchu, es gibt frisches Futter für den GPU3-Klienten.
http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=16165
Mein Klient hat sich auch schon eine 925er WU gezogen. Die 611er konnte ich auch nicht mehr sehen!


----------



## T0M@0 (11. Oktober 2010)

ja meine hat auch eine bekommen  hab nun sogar 14.000 PPD mit der GTX460 (ist nun etwas OCed)


----------



## acer86 (11. Oktober 2010)

hi 

hab auch seit 16uhr die großen Wu´s 

wird auch ma zeit das ganze WE nur 611er 

Meine GTX 460 macht endlich wider 15200PPD 

MFG: Acer86


----------



## nyso (11. Oktober 2010)

Für die GTX 2xx scheint es aber auch neue zu geben.

Bisher gabs immer 494 Punkte pro Wu, jetzt sinds 587.


----------



## mattinator (11. Oktober 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Bisher gabs immer 494 Punkte pro Wu, jetzt sinds 587.



Die Projekte 1050x und 1051x bekomme ich schon eine ganze Weile.


----------



## nyso (11. Oktober 2010)

Tja, ich heute zum ersten Mal


----------



## mattinator (11. Oktober 2010)

Die Welt ist ungerecht. Ist halt doch etwas zufällig, wie die Projekte verteilt werden.


----------



## RC Shad0w (11. Oktober 2010)

nur mal so ne frage zum verständniss. anhand meiner ppd bekomme ich "andere" wu´s. also als jemand, der wesentlich weniger, oder mehr leistung hat als ich.


----------



## mattinator (11. Oktober 2010)

@RC Shad0w

Nach bisherigen Erfahrungen besteht da kein unmittelbarer Zusammenhang. Ist aber durchaus möglich, dass die Server bei der Zuteilung unterscheiden. Andererseits halte ich es doch nicht für sehr wahrscheinlich, da die Stanford-Server damit wertvolle Rechenzeit im Prinzip "unproduktiv" vergeuden würden.


----------



## T0M@0 (12. Oktober 2010)

endlich wieder in den Top 10 Producern xD


----------



## Gast3737 (12. Oktober 2010)

was geht ab bei euch alten Faltern? huch habe grade auf die Statz von mir geguckt..viel verloren habe ich ja nicht..vielleicht falte ich die Tage mal wieda a Ründchen..


----------



## nichtraucher91 (12. Oktober 2010)

wäre cool wenn du wieder mit von der Partie bist

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Timmy99 (12. Oktober 2010)

Sooo habe jetzt endlich eine MSI GTX 460 Hawk bekommen. Gleich mal den Takt auf 850MHz angezogen. Lief ohne Spannungserhöhung stabil. Bin grade ma am folden, ne 925er WU. TPF bleibt unter 59 Sekunden, und die Karte wird beim folden (99% GPU last) nicht wärmer als 54°C 
Nur unter Furmark erreicht sie um die 72°C. In Games um die 60°C.
Und wenn man im MSI Afterburner an der FAN-Control Kurve rumspielt, ist die Karte überhaupt nicht zu hören. 14271PPD stehen momentan an.
Happy folding 

MfG,
Timmy99

Edit: Leider frisst der FahCore_15 nun 15% (40% eines Kerns (von 4)) von der CPU weg.


----------



## Gast3737 (12. Oktober 2010)

14271 ppd ich bin begeistert..könnte mit SMP und meinem Core i7 920 ca. insgesamt 30 kppd geben.. wäre mal eine Option mir die neuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mal anzugucken zu mal die auch billig sind und gute dx11-Werte haben(denn zum zocken brauch ich die ja ooch)..


----------



## nfsgame (12. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin am überlegen mir eine oder zwei GTS450 zuzulegen. 0,3Sone unter Last sollte auch fürn HTPC passen.


----------



## Empirelord (12. Oktober 2010)

Bin gerade iwie bei einem Motivationstief angelangt(nicht falsch verstehen, ich falte trotzdem was ich kann): Unabhängig davon, ob es cool ist, seine Grafikkarte für wissenschaftliche Berechnungen zu nutzen, denke ich, dass folding@home nach 10 Jahren Berechnung noch keine großen Praktischen Erfolge zu verzeichnen hat, wohingegen es sicherlich was gebracht hätte, das Geld für Strom und Hardware zu spenden, meinetwegen an Brot für die Welt, oder Afrika, oder ganz direkt, an die Obdachlosen, die man in der Stadt sieht. Damit hätte man sicherlich nicht nur ein paar Alzheimerkranken geholfen, sondern Kindern und Arbeitfähiger Bevölkerung.
Und andererseits gilt sowohl für die einzelne Komponente als auch für f@h Moores Law, soll heißen, 50% der Berechnungen werden in den letzten 1( 2oder 8?) Monaten des Projekts durchgeführt, insofern wird es sicherlich nicht so viel bringen, jetzt massiv an (Geld)mitteln reinzuhauen, wo wir  doch gerade mal bei der Simulation mittelkleiner Proteine sind.

(Ich weiß, dass einige Passagen hier nicht besonders höflich sind, die entsprechenden Dramatisierungen sind als rhetorische Mittel eingesetzt und nciht als Beleidigung.)


----------



## mattinator (12. Oktober 2010)

@Empirelord

Ist ja schon fast eine philosophische Frage. Kann Deine Gedanken gut nachvollziehen. Manchmal kann man mit kleinen Dingen sogar mehr bewegen. Außerdem ist es wirklich ein sehr gutes und unmittelbares Gefühl, wenn man einem Menschen direkt helfen / etwas Gutes tun / eine Freude bereiten kann. Ein guter Kompromiss liegt oft in der Mitte.


----------



## T0M@0 (12. Oktober 2010)

Also in Deutschland braucht KEINER obdachlos auf der Straße leben... aber das ist ein anderes Thema


----------



## nyso (12. Oktober 2010)

Kann dich voll verstehen, du hast natürlich vollkommen Recht. 
Aber matti hat auch Recht, der Mittelweg ist Gold wert^^

Lieber keine 10.000€ in den Rechner investieren, und dann bloß falten und für den Bettler keinen Cent über haben.
Sondern ganz normale Summen investieren, die du eh investieren würdest, und dann zusätzlich dem Musikanten und dem Bettler was schenken können.

Außerdem sieh es mal nicht ganz so negativ^^ Diese Grundlagenforschung ist unglaublich wichtig, denn gerade Grundlagen fehlen oft. Viele Annahmen in der Wissenschaft beruhen auf falschen Grundlagen, und anhand der F@H-Ergebnisse kann man noch diverse andere Sachen lösen.
Es ist also nicht nur Alzheimer etc., sondern diverse andere Probleme, die bisher oft nur auf Annahmen beruhen.

Kleines Beispiel für krasse Fehler in der Wissenschaft:
Man nimmt an, das tierisches Eiweiß besser verwertet werden kann als pflanzliches.

Was daran falsch sein soll?
Nunja, diese Erkenntnis beruht auf einem Experiment an Mäusen von ~1950, in dem eine Gruppe Mäuse mit tierischem und eine andere Gruppe Mäuse mit pflanzlichem Eiweiß gefüttert wurde.

Nach einem bestimmten Zeitraum waren die Mäuse, die mit tierischem Eiweiß gefüttert wurden, schwerer als die, die mit pflanzlichem Eiweiß gefüttert wurden.

Der erste Schluss ist, es wurde besser verwertet.

ABER, jetzt kommt der Haken. Das war kurz nach dem 2.WK, da war schnell dick einfach toll.
Inzwischen wissen wir aber, das schnell dick sehr negativ ist, zumal die Gruppe Mäuse sogar früher starb.
Die mit pflanzlichem Eiweiß gefütterten Mäuse wurden nicht wirklich dick, sondern blieben normal, wurden dafür aber älter und waren gesünder.

Heute würde die gleiche Studie zu dem genau entgegengesetzten Ergebnis kommen, nämlich das pflanzliches Eiweiß gesünder ist und tierisches Eiweiß krank macht. Dennoch reden immer alle davon, das wir Menschen unbedingt tierisches Eiweiß brauchen, woher diese, nun als falsch enttarnte, Aussage stammt, weiß aber fast niemand. Die meisten plappern nach und es interessiert sie auch kaum.

Hat jetzt zwar nicht direkt was mit dem Falten an sich zu tun, aber vllt. siehst du wie wichtig gerade eine fundierte Basis ist. Denn die Ernährungswissenschaft basiert auf dieser komplett falschen Aussage, und die Folgen für die Bevölkerung und die Krankenkassen dürften dir bekannt sein^^


----------



## Gast3737 (13. Oktober 2010)

Junge hast du ein Haufen geschrieben, da bekomme ich ja früh morgens Augenkrebs


----------



## nichtraucher91 (13. Oktober 2010)

tl;dr


aber was hat das jetzt mit fah zu tun? das waren damals keine Grundlagen die fehlten, sondern einfach andere Ausgangssituationen mit denen aus heutiger Sicht falsche Schlussfolgerungen gezogen wurden.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Oktober 2010)

Ich werde mich hüten alles zu zitieren - aber....



nyso schrieb:


> Lieber keine 10.000€ in den Rechner investieren ....
> 
> Diese Grundlagenforschung ist unglaublich wichtig, denn gerade Grundlagen fehlen oft.


 
Stimmt genau



nyso schrieb:


> Kleines Beispiel für krasse Fehler in der Wissenschaft:
> Man nimmt an, das tierisches Eiweiß besser verwertet werden kann als pflanzliches.....
> ....
> Heute würde die gleiche Studie zu dem genau entgegengesetzten Ergebnis kommen, nämlich das pflanzliches Eiweiß gesünder ist und tierisches Eiweiß krank macht.
> ...


 
Das ist Alles so nicht (ganz) richtig, würde aber den Rahmen hier massivst sprengen
Wir können diese Erörterungen aber gerne per PN führen


----------



## The Ian (13. Oktober 2010)

sollte ich jetzt mit meinen bioinformatischen studienkentnissen nen sargnagel für fah einhauen?? oder treibt mich dieses wissen an eventuell mehr zu leisten? ich kenne die schwierigkeiten und komplexität, die hinter dieser ganzen faltungssache, strukturvorhersage und auswertung steht und gerade deswegen bin ich bei der sache dabei, weil es einfach nur wichtig ist, auch wenn es lange dauert und scheinbar wenig erfolg dabei rausgekommen ist...wer weiß wirklich wie weit wir sind...ev faltet grad einer von uns was banbrechendes


----------



## Empirelord (13. Oktober 2010)

So, nachdem ich eure Antworten zu diesem Thema kenne, werde ich in die Welt hinausgehen und meine eigene Antwort suchen. Ich denke, dass das eine Frage ist, der man sich zwangsläufig stellen muss, wen man folding@home betreibt. Ist ja in etwa wie Raumfahrt oder CERN(von der Sinnfrage her).

Andererseits bin ich mir der Komplexität von solchen Problemen in etwa bewußt, durch meine Simulationen in Avogadro(anorganische Sachen sind aber halt nicht SO groß) und muss definitiv sagen: Das ist verdammt viel Rechenaufwand(ich freue mich schon,wenn ich mit 50H2O noch einigermaßen "flüssig" simuliere) und die Clients sind unheimlich schnell.

@Bumblebee und Nyso: Könnte ich dann bitte iwie mitlesen oder ein Protokoll erhalten?


----------



## MESeidel (13. Oktober 2010)

@Empirelord

Man kann die Welt auch verbessern ohne das in Geld (Spenden) zu messen.

Alt bekanntes Beispiel: 
In den EU Staaten werden diverse Agrar Erzeugnisse subventioniert.
Sichert Arbeitsplätze und schafft niedrige Preise, alles Nett.
Über-Produktion wird exportiert.
Oft auch in schlecht entwickelte Staaten.
Dortige Bauern können mit den Preisen nicht mithalten.
Zur gleichen Zeit finden Aufbau Programme in diesen Staaten staat, subventioniert durch die EU.
Das Ganze ist so Komplex des vermutlich Niemand durch rechnen könnte wie sich Veränderungen an der Subventionskultur im Inland  (EU-Raum) und Ausland auswirken würden.
Aber bei den nächsten Wahlen könnte man zumindest mal eine halbe Stunde investieren um zu recherchieren wofür die Parteien stehen und was sie bisher unterstützt haben.
Wiederum zeigen sich Wirkung durch effektive Nutzung des Wahlrechtes erst Zeit versetzt.
Man bekommt nicht sofort das Gefühl etwas gutes getan zu haben.

Oder es gibt diese Schwarzbücher der Konzerne.
Wo über Konzerne berichtet wird.
Und wie und in welchen Ländern sie moralisch fragwürdig agieren.
Sei es Kinderarbeit, Niedrigstlohn, Korruption oder Umweltschutz.
Das gibt einem zumindest sofort das Gefühl die einen Tick Welt zu verbessern, wenn man statt zu Takstelle A zu B fährt.
Und ab und an ergeben sich Gespräche mit Freunden darüber.
Teilweise rücken Massen-Bewegungen durch Gruppen auf Facebook oder StudiVz solche Themen sogar in das Bewusstsein unbeteiligter.

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen.
Ich hab nichts gegen Spenden.
Im Gegenteil, aber das ist ein anderes Thema.
Nur sollte man das nicht als "Freikaufen" von anderen Problemen sehen.
Nicht das ich dir das vorwerfe ;o)


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Oktober 2010)

Tag wohl zusammen.

Ein kleiner, stiller Mitfalter wollte sich auch mal zu Wort melden und zwei Fragen stellen:
1. Wieviele PPD sind für einen AMD 1090t (kein OC, SMP2-Client)etwa normal?
Sind momentan 8217 beim Projekt 6055.
2. Wieviel Credits sind im Schnitt zu erwarten?
HFM.Net 0.5.1.198 gibt mir momentan 2891 beim P6055 an, allerdings weiss ich nicht in wie weit die Bonuspunkte schon voll durchschlagen da ich den Passkey erst seit gestern drin habe.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (14. Oktober 2010)

um die Bonuspunkte zu bekommen musst du zuvor 10 SMP WU's durchfalten.

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## Bumblebee (14. Oktober 2010)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Tag wohl zusammen.
> 1. Wieviele PPD sind für einen AMD 1090t (kein OC, SMP2-Client)etwa normal?
> Sind momentan 8217 beim Projekt 6055.
> 2. Wieviel Credits sind im Schnitt zu erwarten?
> HFM.Net 0.5.1.198 gibt mir momentan 2891 beim P6055 an, allerdings weiss ich nicht in wie weit die Bonuspunkte schon voll durchschlagen da ich den Passkey erst seit gestern drin habe.


 
Ich werde am WE einen Rechner mit 1090T zusammenschrauben
Melde mich dann wieder mit Zahlen


----------



## Empirelord (14. Oktober 2010)

für alle, die es noch nicht gesehen haben:
Folding@home: Recent talk of results from Folding@home
und der Link zu der ganzen Präsi:
Folding@home: Petaflops on the Cheap Today; Exaflops Soon? - 2010 GPU Technology Conference, San Jose Convention Center San Jose, CA

Ist dann das, was auf der main im f@h Teil zu lesen war.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (14. Oktober 2010)

Hier auf der LAN wollen sie wissenschaftliche Arbeit behindern: Sie schalten meinen PC aus, wenn ich weg bin oder penne.


----------



## nfsgame (14. Oktober 2010)

Windows-Logo-Taste + L
in kombination mit Sekundenkleber an Steckern und Buchsen .


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (14. Oktober 2010)

Win + L mache ich sowieso, aber der Shutdown-Button ist auf dem Anmeldebildschirm immer noch und ich weiß nicht den Registry-Hack, mit dem man den weg kriegt.
Verklebte Schalter kann man umgehen, indem man den Netzstecker oder den ATX-24-Pin-Stecker zieht. Selbst wenn ich alle Buchsen inkl. der Wandsteckdose verklebe, gibt es immer noch die Sicherung. Oder das Kabel mit der Axt durchschlagen.


----------



## nfsgame (14. Oktober 2010)

->Sicherung und Netzschalter festkleben und gehäuse abschließen .


----------



## nyso (14. Oktober 2010)

Wieso lässt du zu, das irgendwer an deinen Rechner geht?

Wer unbefugt an meinen geht, sieht sich im Nirvana wieder. Da gibts keinen Spaß!

Das ist dein Eigentum, da hat niemand ranzugehen, Punkt aus!


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (14. Oktober 2010)

Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Win + L mache ich sowieso, aber der Shutdown-Button ist auf dem Anmeldebildschirm immer noch und ich weiß nicht den Registry-Hack, mit dem man den weg kriegt.



Mit Registry Hack hat das gar nichts , absolut gar nichts zu tun. Das ganze bezeichnet man als lokale Benutzer/Gruppenrichtlinie.
1)Einen Faltaccount machen um sich nicht aus versehen selbst aus Windows auszusperren.
2) Unter dem neuen Account anmelden 
3) Ausführen : gpedit.msc
4) Benutzerkonfiguration

Hier kann man so gut wie alles sperren , dein Problem könnte unter "Administrative Vorlagen"->"System"->"STRG+ALT.." zu finden sein .
Wenns das nicht war einfach weiter suchen , vergewissere dich aber vorher ob die Änderungen sicher nur auf dem Faltaccount sind (Ändere eine harmlose Einstellung).

Wichtig: Dokumentieren! Beim Versuch einen Account total auszusperren hatte ich am Ende keinerlei Rechte mehr -> Format und Neuinstallation war die Lösung. Wenn man alles dokumentiert kann sowas nicht so leicht passieren.
Denn dort kann man einem Benutzer sämtliche Rechte entziehen , vom Herunterfahren über Symbolleisten bis zu Kontextmenüs.


----------



## Fate T.H (14. Oktober 2010)

So habe da mal wieder ein kleinen Vergleich gemacht wenn auch nicht ganz fair da W7 schon ein paar Tage älter war.


Windows 7 HP x64 @ Core i7 @ 3,92GHz

Project ID: 2685

Min. Time / Frame : 00:33:59 - 31.088 PPD
Avg. Time / Frame : 00:34:08 - 30.883 PPD
Durschnittlich Punkte pro WU : ~73000



Windows Server 2008 R2 @ Core i7 @ 3,90GHz

Project ID: 2685

Min. Time / Frame : 00:30:58 - 35.739 PPD
Avg. Time / Frame : 00:32:34 - 33.138 PPD
Durschnittlich Punkte pro WU : ~76500


----------



## Bumblebee (14. Oktober 2010)

Fate T.H schrieb:


> So habe da mal wieder ein kleinen Vergleich gemacht wenn auch nicht ganz fair da W7 schon ein paar Tage älter war.


 
Auch wenn "W7 schon ein paar Tage älter war"
Trotzdem interessant und informativ


----------



## The Master of MORARE (14. Oktober 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Auch wenn "W7 schon ein paar Tage älter war"
> Trotzdem interessant und informativ



Da stimme ich zu !
Hatte mich eigentlich auf ein baldiges Grakaaufrüsten gefreut, musste jedoch erst einmal Federn lassen, da irgend ein Gutmensch meinte, mir eine Autoscheibe zertrümmern zu müssen !


----------



## mattinator (14. Oktober 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Hatte mich eigentlich auf ein baldiges Grakaaufrüsten gefreut, musste jedoch erst einmal Federn lassen, da irgend ein Gutmensch meinte, mir eine Autoscheibe zertrümmern zu müssen !



Keine Teil-Kasko ?


----------



## The Master of MORARE (14. Oktober 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Keine Teil-Kasko ?



Knapp unter der Selbstdeckung gelblieben . Anderes Thema.


----------



## mattinator (14. Oktober 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Anderes Thema.



Habe meine zweite GTX 275 durch Reduzierung des VRAM-Taktes scheinbar einigermaßen stabil (vorher sporadische NANs / CoreStatus = 7A (122) in 660x-er Projekten). Die Folding-Leistung hat sich durch Beibehaltung der Core- und Shader-Clock scheinbar nicht verringert. Werde das Ganze mal beobachten und Neuigkeiten hier posten (falls es jemanden interessiert).


----------



## The Master of MORARE (14. Oktober 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Habe meine zweite GTX 275 durch Reduzierung des VRAM-Taktes scheinbar einigermaßen stabil (vorher sporadische NANs / CoreStatus = 7A (122) in 660x-er Projekten). Die Folding-Leistung hat sich durch Beibehaltung der Core- und Shader-Clock scheinbar nicht verringert. Werde das Ganze mal beobachten und Neuigkeiten hier posten (falls es jemanden interessiert).


Interessiert ! Sollte sich auch nicht (wenn dann winzigst) auf die PPD auswirken.


----------



## Mettsemmel (14. Oktober 2010)

Mir sind gerade immense Performanceschwankungen (-20%) aufgefallen im SMP2.

Vermutete zuerst das Win7 AeroDesign als Übeltäter, bin aber unsicher.
Könnte auch die todbringende Mischung qip Messenger, winamp und Firefox sein.^^


----------



## The Master of MORARE (14. Oktober 2010)

Mettsemmel schrieb:


> Mir sind gerade immense Performanceschwankungen (-20%) aufgefallen im SMP2.
> 
> Vermutete zuerst das Win7 AeroDesign als Übeltäter, bin aber unsicher.
> Könnte auch die todbringende Mischung qip Messenger, winamp und Firefox sein.^^



Das ist ja krank O.o!
Ich komme mit fast identischer Mische auf maximal 7%. Da können auch ruhig noch 1080p zusätzlich im Spiel sein! Kann ich wohl meinem Linux verdanken. Wie mir scheint ist Win in dem Fall echt leicht aus der Bahn zu bringen.


----------



## The Ian (14. Oktober 2010)

die haben ungefragt einen foldrechner aus germacht.....IHR SCHWEINE!!!


----------



## nyso (14. Oktober 2010)

Wer?^^


----------



## The Master of MORARE (15. Oktober 2010)

The Ian schrieb:


> die haben ungefragt einen foldrechner aus germacht.....IHR SCHWEINE!!!


Ich fühle mit Dir . Ging mir letzte Woche auch so; die 5M wären gefallen!


----------



## nyso (15. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe keinen blassen, wovon ihr redet


----------



## Fate T.H (15. Oktober 2010)

Mettsemmel schrieb:


> Mir sind gerade immense Performanceschwankungen (-20%) aufgefallen im SMP2.
> 
> Vermutete zuerst das Win7 AeroDesign als Übeltäter, bin aber unsicher.



Aero kann es nicht sein da dies von der GraKa berechnet wird und nicht von der CPU


----------



## nyso (15. Oktober 2010)

Wie viel bringt es denn, Aero auszuschalten? Also für die Graka-Punkte.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (15. Oktober 2010)

Aero verbraucht kaum GPU-Leistung, von daher dürfte das egal sein. Ich habe aber mal gehört, dass die GPU-Performance bei deaktiviertem Aero wegen irgendwelchen Bugs stark in den Keller geht.


----------



## Schmicki (15. Oktober 2010)

Ich sehe bei mir keinen Unterschied, ob mit Aero oder ohne.

Och, was macht denn Stanford?
Laut Folding@Home Projects Summary gibt es im Moment für GPU3 keine 912er oder 925er WUs mehr.
Mein Client zieht sich eine 611er WU nach der Anderen. 
Ich werde mal auf "BIG" umstellen, mal sehen was die P111XX so bringen.

EDIT: Ach, jetzt habe ich die Seite der Projektliste aktualisiert und jetzt die 912er und 925er WUs wieder da, dafür fehlen die "BIG" WUs. 
Da fummelt einer von Stanford an der Projektliste rum und will mich ärgern.


----------



## Timmy99 (15. Oktober 2010)

Aslo hier kommen fast pausenlos 925er rein.


----------



## Empirelord (15. Oktober 2010)

Tja, ich habe hier die ganze Zeit nur 384 und 511.


----------



## mihapiha (15. Oktober 2010)

Sieht schon mal ganz gut aus. Nur noch ein paar Tage (ich rechne mit Dienstag oder Donnerstag) bis ich mit dem Umbau komplett fertig bin und wieder voll falten kann. Momentan wird mir die Luft-gekühlte GTX480 einfach noch zu heiß...

Aber mit 60k PPD kann ich ja recht schnell wieder ein paar Plätze aufholen


----------



## acer86 (15. Oktober 2010)

hi

hab meiner GTX 460 auch noch mal ein wenig auf die Sprünge geholfen, find es schon sehr erstaunlich was der GF104 so leisten kann über 15K PPD ist schon nicht schlecht. werd die tage noch probieren ob ich sie stabiel auf 16000 PPD bekomme.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (15. Oktober 2010)

acer86 schrieb:


> hi
> 
> hab meiner GTX 460 auch noch mal ein wenig auf die Sprünge geholfen, find es schon sehr erstaunlich was der GF104 so leisten kann über 15K PPD ist schon nicht schlecht. werd die tage noch probieren ob ich sie stabiel auf 16000 PPD bekomme.



Wie lautet denn die aktuelle Taktung? *gespanntsei*


----------



## acer86 (15. Oktober 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Wie lautet denn die aktuelle Taktung? *gespanntsei*



Hi 

aktuell hab ich bei Standart Spannung von 1,025V ein Takt von 865/1730/4008MHz 

hatte heute Morgen zum testen aber schon bei gleicher Spannung 919/1839/4120MHz ohne fehler am laufen 

werde die tage noch probieren ob mit der spannung noch mehr takt möglich ist

Vieleicht hab ich einen guten chip erwischt der mit geringer anhebung der Spannung auch die Magische grenze von 1GHz brechen kann *daumen drück*

MFG: Acer86


----------



## nfsgame (15. Oktober 2010)

@mihapiha: Bei HFM.NET trägt man den Shader- und nicht den "Core"takt ein .


----------



## mihapiha (15. Oktober 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> @mihapiha: Bei HFM.NET trägt man den Shader- und nicht den "Core"takt ein .



Werde ich korrigieren... Danke


----------



## acer86 (15. Oktober 2010)

Hi, 

am nachmitag hab ich noch mal probiert meine GTX 460 über 16k PPD zu bekommen.

das vorläufige Maximum ohne die Spannung der Karte anzuheben liegt bei 16300PPD   bei ein core takt von 919Mhz und shader takt liegt bei 1839Mhz.

siehe bild

MFG: acer86


----------



## The Master of MORARE (16. Oktober 2010)

acer86 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> am nachmitag hab ich noch mal probiert meine GTX 460 über 16k PPD zu bekommen.
> 
> ...


Mein lieber Mann, ich mag den Chip zwar nicht besonders, jedoch muss ich schon etwas an mich halten, damit mir nicht die Augen herausfallen bei dem PPD-Wert für ne 460 .


----------



## Brzeczek (16. Oktober 2010)

Weiß jemand ob Folding@Home der Autismus Forschung weiter hilft ??


----------



## The Master of MORARE (16. Oktober 2010)

Ja! Seit einem knappen Monat steht fest, dass wir indirekt schon mithelfen. Dedizierte WUs sollen folgen.

Misfolded neural proteins linked to autism disorders


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Oktober 2010)

Diesmal in 2 Teilen

Teil 1 - *DONNER UND DORIS*



acer86 schrieb:


> das vorläufige Maximum ohne die Spannung der Karte anzuheben liegt bei 16300PPD bei ein core takt von 919Mhz und shader takt liegt bei 1839Mhz.


 
Ich hab ja schon länger gesagt, dass die GTX460 eine sehr gute Karte ist aber das haut selbst mich von den Schuhen

::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::

Teil 2 - *OH MENNO - TUT DAS NOOOT*

Offenbar macht *MURPHY *- ja genau *der* Murpy mit seinem Mist-Gesetz - im Moment bei mir Urlaub

- Ich komme nach Hause - da wo die vielen Rechner falten - und stelle fest, dass der Falter mit dem Core-i7-860 nach BlueScreen am 14. auf dem Anmeldeschirm hängt
Also rebootet und gleich mal Windows (PatchDay) gepatcht
Nun läuft er wieder - volle Kanne/CPU auf 100% an einer *BIG* und kommt nicht in die Gänge aka er bräuchte 6 (sechs) Tage dafür

- Dann unter anderem auch den Core-i7-920 gepatcht - und nun kann ich nicht einmal mehr booten - Bluescreen

 Nun ist basteln angesagt - wieder einmal


----------



## The Master of MORARE (16. Oktober 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Diesmal in 2 Teilen
> 
> Teil 1 - *DONNER UND DORIS*


Auf jeden Fall!


> Teil 2 - *OH MENNO - TUT DAS NOOOT*


Ich bin zum Glück noch von ihm verschont geblieben, hab gestern Abend den Server wieder in seine flauschigen 15°C in die trockene Bodenkammer gestellt^^'. Vaddern meinte es rausche in meinem Zimmer verdächtig^^'. Werde wohl nachher auf "Wintertakt" umstellen.
Ansonsten Wünsch ich dir nur das Beste, Bumble .

Edit:
Merke gerade, dass ich noch Heute die 5. Mille abhake !

Edit II:
Wehe Dir O Murphy!


----------



## D!str(+)yer (16. Oktober 2010)

*BACK IN BUSINESS* 

Endlich wieder eine NVidia karte, also falte ich endlich wieder mit. Zumindest am Wochenende


----------



## mattinator (16. Oktober 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Interessiert ! Sollte sich auch nicht (wenn dann winzigst) auf die PPD auswirken.



Zwischenstand: seit der Reduzierung des VRAM-Taktes am 11.10. kein Projekt mehr verloren. Die PPD sind auf dem gleichen Niveau gelieben. Auch mein Gebet an Murphy.


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Oktober 2010)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> *BACK IN BUSINESS*
> 
> Endlich wieder eine NVidia karte, also falte ich endlich wieder mit. Zumindest am Wochenende


 
Na da werf ich doch mal die Hände in die Luft und rufe *YEHAAAAH*
Freut mich, dass du wieder mit dabei bist


----------



## nfsgame (16. Oktober 2010)

Welcome Back Distroyer!

@Master: So schlimm rauscht der doch gar nicht . Mein Falt-HTPC ist schlimmer wenn der SMP läuft .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Oktober 2010)

acer86 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> am nachmitag hab ich noch mal probiert meine GTX 460 über 16k PPD zu bekommen.
> 
> ...


 
Frag mich wieviel bei meiner (Gainward GTX 460 GLH) noch gehen würde, ist ja werkseitig schon stark übertaktet: Core 800MHz und Shadertakt 1600Mhz ergiebt 14k PPD.
Naja, vielleicht probier ich's mal noch aus.


----------



## nyso (16. Oktober 2010)

acer86 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> am nachmitag hab ich noch mal probiert meine GTX 460 über 16k PPD zu bekommen.
> 
> ...




Also da bin ich echt sprachlos
Meine GTX 275 erfaltet bei höherem Verbrauch aktuell 9257 PPD, und die ist so weit übertaktet wie kaum eine andere 275er im 24/7


----------



## acer86 (16. Oktober 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Also da bin ich echt sprachlos
> Meine GTX 275 erfaltet bei höherem Verbrauch aktuell 9257 PPD, und die ist so weit übertaktet wie kaum eine andere 275er im 24/7



Hi

Ja konnte es selber kaum glaube das sie 919MHz Core takt macht, ohne die Spannung anheben zu müssen. 

heute früh hatte ich sie sogar auf 923MHz und 1843MHz Shader takt das ergab dan eine PPD von 16480 kam aber leider ca nach 1h zu fehler dadurch habe ich sie wider auf 919MHz zurück getaktet. 


werde die WO mal probiere ob ich mit einer spannungserhöhung die Karte auf 1GHz bekomme dan sollten 17-18k PPD drin sein, aber jetzt geb ich mich erst ma mit den Ergebniss zufrieden, will es ja nichtdrauf anlegen das die neue Karte schon kaputt geht.

MFG: Acer86


----------



## Schmicki (16. Oktober 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Also da bin ich echt sprachlos



Jau, die GTX460 ist eine gute Graka zum Falten. Dabei bleibt sie schön kühl und bis jetzt ist mir noch keine einzige WU abgeraucht. *überdasGehäusetätschel* 

Der Energieverbrauch ist auch angenehm. Wenn nur die Graka faltet, dann verbraucht mein System 205 W.


----------



## Empirelord (16. Oktober 2010)

wääh, das iwie fies, ich erfalte hier mit 880Mhz grade mal zwischen 3600 und 3000 ppd, und mit 950, (extreme Spannung) grade mal 100ppd mehr, bei einer theoretisch hohen Leistung, naja www, world wide waiting(for open cl).
Jetzt fehlt nur noch, dass Nichtraucher sich meldet XD.


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Oktober 2010)

1) Ich werde aus deinem Post nicht schlau - Empirelord
Du kannst unmöglich mit einer GTX460 diese Zahlen erfalten

2) Update meiner Probleme
- Dank Originalsoftware (iss ja chloooor  ) mit der Reparaturfunktion den Core i7-920 wieder auf Kurs gebracht
- Nach intensiver Suche beim Core i7-860-Rechner einfach keinen Fehler gefunden / Client "gereinigt" / läuft wieder normal

3) Murphy steht draussen im Regen und friert


----------



## Brzeczek (16. Oktober 2010)

@The Master of MORARE


Thx für die Schnelle und klare Antwort


----------



## Henninges (16. Oktober 2010)

meine 470er @ 750/1500 macht da wesentlich weniger...da kann was an den zahlen nicht stimmen...was faltet eine 480er so wech ? 460 kann doch nicht mehr bringen wie die höheren karten...wenn dem so ist, muss ich meine loswerden...


----------



## Empirelord (16. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe auch mal wieder von meiner 4890 geredet, bzw von meiner zukünftigen 6000er GPU. XD


----------



## The Master of MORARE (16. Oktober 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> 3) Murphy steht draussen im Regen und friert



Bumble du Unglücksschürer! Bitte keine genauen Wetterangaben machen!
Nun steht der Narr bei MIR!
Prompt ist der Router samt Switch abgeraucht!
Meine aktuelle Netzwerkkletterei sieht etwa so aus:

WAN----------------->[1]890FXA-GD70[2]------>[1]N270[W]- - - - - - >[NFSgame's WEP-Dongle ]Faltserver|

Nur bekommt der Faltserver es nicht hin sich im Netzwerk einzugliedern. Sogar mit dem Tele komm ich in den via Netbook erstellten AP rein ! Ödes Vista... Ich glaub ich Stell wirklich auf 7 oder Linux um -.-'. Da hilft die Reperaturfunktion auch nicht.

Alles in Allem: MEGA-! (Nur wegen der fehlenden 3 Meter X-Kabel -.-')
Also kauft immer 3 Meter längere Kabel als ihr eigentlich vorhattet!


----------



## mattinator (16. Oktober 2010)

Anscheinend skalieren der GPU3-Cores besser mit dem höheren Takt als mit der größeren Anzahl der Shader. Ist schon etwas ungewöhnlich, da die Shader-Einheiten des GF104 ja die gleichen wie im GF100 sein sollten. Ist jedoch eine nützliche Info für mögliche Aufrüstungen. Allerdings werde ich wohl noch eine Weile bei meinen zwei GTX 275 bleiben, auch wenn es bzgl. Stromverbrauch keine gute Relation zum GF104 ist.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Oktober 2010)

Hab auch mal an meiner 460 GTX rumprobiert: 900MHz GPU-Takt (Höher will das Expertool einfach nicht annehmen ) 1800 Shadertakt => 15153PPD.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (16. Oktober 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Anscheinend skalieren der GPU3-Cores besser mit dem höheren Takt als mit der größeren Anzahl der Shader. Ist schon etwas ungewöhnlich, da die Shader-Einheiten des GF104 ja die gleichen wie im GF100 sein sollten. Ist jedoch eine nützliche Info für mögliche Aufrüstungen. Allerdings werde ich wohl noch eine Weile bei meinen zwei GTX 275 bleiben, auch wenn es bzgl. Stromverbrauch keine gute Relation zum GF104 ist.


Wobei wir nach der Erkenntnis nun die Frage klären müssen, welcher Takt beim Klienten eingetragen wird .


----------



## nfsgame (16. Oktober 2010)

@Master: Dann kannste doch endlich mal auf 7 umsteigen . 
Ist dir eigendlich schon aufgefallen das du immer nur solche Probleme hast wenn du die Kiste in die Rumpelkammer verbannst ?

Edit: Gratz zu den 5Mio .


----------



## D!str(+)yer (16. Oktober 2010)

16k ppd auf einer GTX 460 find ich jetzt aber auch krass 

Hab gerade was rum getestet. Vorher 750/1500/2000 brachte ~12500ppd, dann auf 800/1600/2000 erhöht und jetzt sind es ~12900ppd.

Also bei 50MHz mehr chiptakt ~400punkte mehr.
Das wären dann hoch gerechnet auf ~920MHz Chip bei mir gerade mal ~14k ppd


----------



## nfsgame (16. Oktober 2010)

Chiptakt ist Folding (fast) wumpe. Der Shadertakt machts.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (16. Oktober 2010)

Bei der GTX 4xx reihe kann man den Shader aber nicht getrennt einstellen. Der ist fest das doppelt vom Chip. Als ersetze einfach 50MHz Chip durch 100MHz shader bei mir


----------



## mattinator (16. Oktober 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Wobei wir nach der Erkenntnis nun die Frage klären müssen, welcher Takt beim Klienten eingetragen wird .



Entscheidend ist beim Folding wohl der Shader-Takt, da diese mittels CUDA die eigentliche Rechenarbeit leisten. Da kann nach meinen Erfahrungen (bei NVIDIA-GPU's) der Core-Takt ruhig entkoppelt werden und etwas "hinterherhängen".
Denke mal der Effekt ist wie bei einem Multi-Core-Prozessor. Je höher die Anzahl der Kerne, desto größer wird der Overhead zum Schedulen der Prozesse, d.h. die einzelnen Threads miteinander zu synchronisieren. Beim Folding ist das Problem scheinbar geringer, da durch das Gesamt-Konzept die Teilaufgaben schon weitgehend entkoppelt sind. Ganz zu vernachlässigen ist es auf Grund der ziemlich hohen Zahl der Shader-Cores jedoch nicht.


----------



## acer86 (16. Oktober 2010)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> 16k ppd auf einer GTX 460 find ich jetzt aber auch krass
> 
> Hab gerade was rum getestet. Vorher 750/1500/2000 brachte ~12500ppd, dann auf 800/1600/2000 erhöht und jetzt sind es ~12900ppd.
> 
> ...



hi 
16k ppd sind auch nur bei den 912/925 WU´s möglich die normalen 611er laufen mit ca 2-3k ppd weniger.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (16. Oktober 2010)

acer86 schrieb:


> hi
> 16k ppd sind auch nur bei den 912/925 WU´s möglich die normalen 611er laufen mit ca 2-3k ppd weniger.




Die laufen bei mir bis jetzt auch ausschließlich 
Aber während dem essen sind die ppd noch was gestiegen. Mitlerweile sind es 13,2k ppd, was hoch gerechnet auch schon sehr nah an 16k sein würde mit entsprechend Takt.
Scheinbar hing Fahmon noch was nach.

Die GTX 460 scheint ein echt tolles Kärtchen zu sein


----------



## acer86 (16. Oktober 2010)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Die laufen bei mir bis jetzt auch ausschließlich
> Aber während dem essen sind die ppd noch was gestiegen. Mitlerweile sind es 13,2k ppd, was hoch gerechnet auch schon sehr nah an 16k sein würde mit entsprechend Takt.
> Scheinbar hing Fahmon noch was nach.
> 
> Die GTX 460 scheint ein echt tolles Kärtchen zu sein



Hi 
ja kan es immer wider sagen was der GF104 für OC Möglichkeiten hat und was er leisten kann ist echt erstaunlich, meine alte ATI HD 4850 wollte nicht ma 50MHz mehr takt ohne spannungs anhebung mitmachen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Oktober 2010)

Da sieht man es wieder mal, bin noch so lange dabei und schon steh ich mit meinem Wissen an. 
Was meint ihr mit 912/925 WU´s?


----------



## acer86 (16. Oktober 2010)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Da sieht man es wieder mal, bin noch so lange dabei und schon steh ich mit meinem Wissen an.
> Was meint ihr mit 912/925 WU´s?


Hi

wir meinen damit die Credit´s der Wu`s , die Wu´s die so viel Credit´s bringen bekommt man bei den GPU3 Client 

das sind z.b. die Projekte mit der nummer P11220 oder 10955 usw diese bringen entweder 912 oder 925 Credit´s. und sie laufen auch auf den Fermi karten etwas besser.

MFG: acer86


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Oktober 2010)

Ach so, alles klar. Danke für die Info.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Oktober 2010)

Was haltet ihr von den 430er?

Spiele mit dem Gedanken eine solche als günstige Zweitkarte einzubauen.
Einsatztgebiet: Natürlich Falten , PhysX-Karte ,SLI nicht möglich da Board das nicht unterstützt

Oder doch gleich ne 450er?
Preislich wäre die Gainward GTS-450 GLH intressant.


----------



## mattinator (16. Oktober 2010)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Einsatztgebiet: Natürlich Falten , PhysX-Karte ,SLI nicht möglich da Board das nicht unterstützt



Wenn es Dir nicht zu teuer wird, kannst Du auch 'ne zweite 460-er nehmen. Inzwischen gibt es auch mit AMD-Chipsätzen die (inoffizielle) Möglichkeit SLI zu nutzen. Für Folding mit zwei Karten brauchst Du jedoch kein SLI, aber das weißt Du sicher schon.


----------



## acer86 (16. Oktober 2010)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von den 430er?
> 
> Spiele mit dem Gedanken eine solche als günstige Zweitkarte einzubauen.
> Einsatztgebiet: Natürlich Falten , PhysX-Karte ,SLI nicht möglich da Board das nicht unterstützt
> ...



Hi 

würde an deiner stelle eine GTS 450 nehmen die haben hohe OC reserven, 

siehe link 

Point of View kündigt die stark übertaktete Geforce GTS 450 Beast an - geforce, grafikkarte, directx 11, point of view

oder auf eine zweite GTX 460 sparen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Oktober 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Wenn es Dir nicht zu teuer wird, kannst Du auch 'ne zweite 460-er nehmen. Inzwischen gibt es auch mit AMD-Chipsätzen die (inoffizielle) Möglichkeit SLI zu nutzen. Für Folding mit zwei Karten brauchst Du jedoch kein SLI, aber das weißt Du sicher schon.


 
Die Gainward GTX-460 GLH kostet genau das doppelte der Gainward GTS-450 GLH und das ist mir momentan zuviel für eine Zweitkarte ohne SLI-Verbindung. 

Inoffizelle Möglichkeit zum SLI nutzen? Wie?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (16. Oktober 2010)

Empirelord schrieb:


> wääh, das iwie fies, ich erfalte hier mit 880Mhz grade mal zwischen 3600 und 3000 ppd, und mit 950, (extreme Spannung) grade mal 100ppd mehr, bei einer theoretisch hohen Leistung, naja www, world wide waiting(for open cl).
> Jetzt fehlt nur noch, dass Nichtraucher sich meldet XD.



ich hab meinen Namen gehört?! 
also eig kann ich mich bis nächsten Fr nicht beklagen. Vater und Bruder sind in den Urlaub geflogen. Logische Konsequenz? Ich lasse Mutters Lappy die ganze Woche falten... ach ja und ich und meine Ma haben auch unsere Ruhe^^ 
dank Ferienarbeit sollte bei mir auch bald ein i5 einziehen. 


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## mattinator (16. Oktober 2010)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Inoffizelle Möglichkeit zum SLI nutzen? Wie?



Info siehe z.B. hier: kingpincooling.com - View Single Post - SLI patch to allow NV multiGPU run on any mobo.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Oktober 2010)

Wen es funktioniert wäre es eine intressante Möglichkeit.

Wie sied es mit der Leistungsfähigkeit eines SLI-Gespanns beim Falten aus?
Etwa gleichviel wie beide Karten zusammen?


----------



## mattinator (16. Oktober 2010)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wie sied es mit der Leistungsfähigkeit eines SLI-Gespanns beim Falten aus?
> Etwa gleichviel wie beide Karten zusammen?



Wie gesagt, für's falten braucht's kein SLI. Im Gegenteil, SLI muss auf einem entsprechenden Board deaktiviert werden. Ich habe zwar nur ein nForce 750i Mainboard mit zwei GTX 275 x16@x16 und x16@x8, beim Folding sind beide Karten jedoch gleichschnell. D.h., die Leistung entspricht dem doppelten einer Karte. Denke nicht, dass sich das mit zwei GF10x-er Karten anders verhält.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Oktober 2010)

acer86 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> würde an deiner stelle eine GTS 450 nehmen die haben hohe OC reserven,
> 
> ...


 

Gainward wäre mehr mein Ding wen 450.


----------



## Empirelord (16. Oktober 2010)

Absolut betrachtet, also nicht im folding-Sinne, kriegt man für 135Euro entweder eine 460 oder eine 5770, also entweder 907 oder 1360 GFLOPs, mit 140 oder 110 Watt Verlustleistung.

Wie war das nochmal mit "die 460 ist schon eine verdammt geile Karte"?

Hoffen wir mal das der open cl Client noch vor Neujahr erscheint, dann wird das Verhältnis zwischen NV und AMD bei folding wieder ausgeglichen.


----------



## mattinator (17. Oktober 2010)

Empirelord schrieb:


> Hoffen wir mal das der open cl Client noch vor Neujahr erscheint, dann wird das Verhältnis zwischen NV und AMD bei folding wieder ausgeglichen.



Welches Neujahr meinst Du ? Bei diesem Test unter Linux sieht es auch noch sehr unterschiedlich aus: [Phoronix] Looking At The OpenCL Performance Of ATI & NVIDIA On Linux. Und in diesem (etwas älteren) Test haben die 5000-er auch nicht so den großen Vorsprung gegenüber dem nun schon älteren GT200: [TEST] GPU Computing – GeForce and Radeon OpenCL Test (Part 1) - 3D Tech News, Pixel Hacking, Data Visualization and 3D Programming - Geeks3D.com. Warten wir's ab, die Architektur des GF100 ist ja gerade für computing entwickelt worden. Die theoretischen FLOP's der 5000-er oder dann 6000-er müssen auch erstmal per Treiber umgesetzt werden (s.a. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/112969-opencl-cpu-gpu-benchmark.html).


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Oktober 2010)

Empirelord schrieb:


> Absolut betrachtet, also nicht im folding-Sinne, kriegt man für 135Euro entweder eine 460 oder eine 5770, also entweder 907 oder 1360 GFLOPs, mit 140 oder 110 Watt Verlustleistung.
> 
> Wie war das nochmal mit "die 460 ist schon eine verdammt geile Karte"?
> 
> Hoffen wir mal das der open cl Client noch vor Neujahr erscheint, dann wird das Verhältnis zwischen NV und AMD bei folding wieder ausgeglichen.


 
1. Wer redet von einer "normalen" 460?
2. Bin Anhänger des Nvidia-Lagers. (Bitte keine Reden was besser ist)
3. Hab bereits eine Gainward GTX 460 GLH verbaut.


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Oktober 2010)

Einfach mal so zur Definition

Ein(e) "geile(s) XYZ" ist ein Ding welches den von mir gestellten Anforderungen maximal entspricht

Wenn es nun hier um's Falten geht ist nun mal eine GraKa die bei wenig "Investitionen" (Kaufpreis/Strom/etc) viele PPD erfaltet eben "geil"

Das heisst ja nicht automatisch, dass - bei anderen Anforderungen - nicht eine andere GraKa viel geiler ist

Beispiel: Mit einem  FERRARI  für die Grossfamilie einkaufen  ist absolut ungeil - ne??


----------



## Empirelord (17. Oktober 2010)

Ja, ich bin eher Anhänger des roten Lagers, und glaube ich sollte dazuschreiben, wenn ich Ironie verwende.
Natürlich sind die NV Karten bei folding im Moment viel besser, heißt aber nicht, dass ich das Lager wechsle, vorher lerne ich open CL.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Oktober 2010)

Man kann die Sachen so sehen wie mann will, mal ist der eine besser mal der andere.
Aber lohnt es sich wegen ein paar % das Lager zu wechseln?
In unserm Fall sind's halt ein paar tausend PPD's aber funktionieren tun sie alle.

Ich weiss nicht ob von euch jemand schon auf mich geachtet hat als es die GPU-Clienten noch nicht gab: Damals kam ich allein mit der PS3 bis auf Platz 70 vor. Kaum waren sie drausen rutschte ich innerhalb von ein paar Monaten auf Platz 140 ab. Da fing ich an mich mit dem PC mit vor dem weiteren Abrutschen abzusichern, mehr war nicht drinn mit einem Athlon XP 3200+ und einem Asus Eee 1000H (rechnet auch heute noch mit ).
Aber kaufte ich mir deswegen einen neuen PC? Nein, der kamm erst vor 3 Monaten, als mein alter Athlon meinte nach 6 Jahren Dienstzeit sei es genug und er gehe jetzt in den wohlverdienten Ruhestand.

Was ich damit sagen will ist das es sich meiner Meinung nach nicht lohnd alte funktionierende Hardware auszumustern bloss weil es dann schneller geht.

Ich weiss, ein paar von euch werden das anderst sehen aber auf Dauer geht's in Geld und von was soll man die anderen Dinge bezahlen?
Zum Beispiel ist nächstes Jahr ein neues Motorrad geplant.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (17. Oktober 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Beispiel: Mit einem  FERRARI  für die Grossfamilie einkaufen  ist absolut ungeil - ne??



warum? ich fände das geil! man muss dan zwar mehrmals mit dem Ferrari durch die Stadt und wird von noch mehr Leuten im Auto gesehen, aber es hätte schon still

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## nyso (17. Oktober 2010)

Naja, wenn dann Porsche Panamera


----------



## nichtraucher91 (17. Oktober 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Naja, wenn dann Porsche Panamera



damit schaffe ich den Einkauf aber mit einmal weg... das war doch grade der Sinn des Ferraris, dass ich das nicht schaffe. Oder warum sollte es sonst solch unpraktische Autos geben

so jetzt aber BTT:

ich brauch ein neuen Falter:
#1
oder
#2

lohnt sich der Mehrpreis für 0,14GHz mehr? Den Turbo-Modus werde ich für den SMP nicht wirklich brauchen.


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Oktober 2010)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> damit schaffe ich den Einkauf aber mit einmal weg... das war doch grade der Sinn des Ferraris, dass ich das nicht schaffe. Oder warum sollte es sonst solch unpraktische Autos geben


 
Schau's positiv an! Mit der Automobilien Zukunft wie zum Beispiel mit dem hier Elektroauto Aptera 2e: Superleichtes Elektro-Dreirad aus den USA - auto motor und sport kannst du deine besser Hälfte einkaufen schicken, da sonst kein Platz für die Einkäufe da wäre. 

Grünes Gewissen giebt's auch noch dazu.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (17. Oktober 2010)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Schau's positiv an! Mit der Automobilien Zukunft wie zum Beispiel mit dem hier Elektroauto Aptera 2e: Superleichtes Elektro-Dreirad aus den USA - auto motor und sport kannst du deine besser Hälfte einkaufen schicken, da sonst kein Platz für die Einkäufe da wäre.
> 
> Grünes Gewissen giebt's auch noch dazu.



nur leider kauft sie nicht ein, was ich haben will. Schuhe kann und will ich nicht essen.

grünes Gewissen? ich hab nen Lappy statt einem Tower und ein Pullover angezogen statt die Heizung an zu machen. *schei°e - letzten Winter hat der Tower noch gut geheizt...* 

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## T0M@0 (17. Oktober 2010)

ich hab nen T-Shirt an, weil die 2 PC's in meinem zimmer es hier schön kuschelig warm machen xD


----------



## nyso (17. Oktober 2010)

Meine 275er reicht nicht für mein Wohnzimmer Ich muss zusätzlich noch heizen^^


----------



## The Master of MORARE (17. Oktober 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> [...] SLI muss auf einem entsprechenden Board deaktiviert werden.[...]


Muss es nicht mehr !

Edit: T-Hemd und Badehose ... und mit Heizung seit 2 Jahren auf Antirohrfroststernchen!


----------



## mattinator (17. Oktober 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Muss es nicht mehr !


Na das probier ich jetzt gleich mal, wehe wenn es nicht funktioniert.


----------



## nfsgame (17. Oktober 2010)

Nach zwei Tagen durchpowern hat mein E8500 @ 4GHz gerade ne SMP mit UNSTABLE_MACHINE gegrillt. *kabel auf grillspuren prüf* .


----------



## mattinator (17. Oktober 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Na das probier ich jetzt gleich mal, wehe wenn es nicht funktioniert.



Na gut, probiert, funktioniert und verworfen. Kostet jede Karte ca. 100 - 200 PPD, back to the roots.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (17. Oktober 2010)

@T0M@0 und The Master of MORARE

bei derartig hohen Temp's im Zimmer wird aber das Bier so schnell kalt  

könnte mir jetzt mal jemand meine letzte Frage beantworten? Warm genug um die Finger zu bewegen, solltest ihr es ja haben  

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Oktober 2010)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> grünes Gewissen? ich hab nen Lappy statt einem Tower und ein Pullover angezogen statt die Heizung an zu machen. *schei°e - letzten Winter hat der Tower noch gut geheizt...*


 
Tja, mein guter, alter Tower mit neuem Innenleben heizt besser als mit dem Alten.  Heizung ist auf ca. 14° eingestellt,damits nicht ganz kalt wird wen PC nicht läuft.


----------



## Timmy99 (17. Oktober 2010)

Guten Abend,

Ich habe mal probehalber versucht mein Laptop mitfalten zu lassen.
Mit dem alten (8600M GT) gings problemlos. Aber nun will die ATi 4570 einfach nicht in die Gänge kommen.
Infos:
flags:  -forcegpu ATI_R700 -oneunit

Log:

```
--- Opening Log file [October 17 21:12:25 UTC] 


# Windows GPU Console Edition #################################################
###############################################################################

                       Folding@Home Client Version 6.23

                          http://folding.stanford.edu

###############################################################################
###############################################################################

Launch directory: C:\Program Files\folding@home\Folding@home-gpu-ati-fix
Arguments: -forcegpu ATI_R700 -oneunit 

[21:12:25] - Ask before connecting: No
[21:12:25] - User name: Timmy99 (Team 70335)
[21:12:25] - User ID: 6602CBB61E5C7642
[21:12:25] - Machine ID: 2
[21:12:25] 
[21:12:25] Work directory not found. Creating...
[21:12:25] Loaded queue successfully.
[21:12:25] Initialization complete
[21:12:25] - Preparing to get new work unit...
[21:12:25] + Attempting to get work packet
[21:12:25] - Connecting to assignment server
[21:12:26] + No appropriate work server was available; will try again in a bit.
[21:12:26] + Couldn't get work instructions.
[21:12:26] - Attempt #1  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.
[21:12:37] + Attempting to get work packet
[21:12:37] - Connecting to assignment server
[21:12:38] + No appropriate work server was available; will try again in a bit.
[21:12:38] + Couldn't get work instructions.
[21:12:38] - Attempt #2  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.
[21:12:57] + Attempting to get work packet
[21:12:57] - Connecting to assignment server
[21:12:58] + No appropriate work server was available; will try again in a bit.
[21:12:58] + Couldn't get work instructions.
[21:12:58] - Attempt #3  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.
[21:13:23] + Attempting to get work packet
[21:13:23] - Connecting to assignment server
[21:13:24] + No appropriate work server was available; will try again in a bit.
[21:13:24] + Couldn't get work instructions.
[21:13:24] - Attempt #4  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.
[21:14:07] + Attempting to get work packet
[21:14:07] - Connecting to assignment server
[21:14:08] + No appropriate work server was available; will try again in a bit.
[21:14:08] + Couldn't get work instructions.
[21:14:08] - Attempt #5  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.
[21:15:37] + Attempting to get work packet
[21:15:37] - Connecting to assignment server
[21:15:38] + No appropriate work server was available; will try again in a bit.
[21:15:38] + Couldn't get work instructions.
[21:15:38] - Attempt #6  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.
[21:18:28] + Attempting to get work packet
[21:18:28] - Connecting to assignment server
[21:18:29] + No appropriate work server was available; will try again in a bit.
[21:18:29] + Couldn't get work instructions.
[21:18:29] - Attempt #7  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.
```

CONFIG:

```
[settings]
username=Timmy99
team=70335
passkey=xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
asknet=no
machineid=2
bigpackets=big
extra_parms=

[http]
active=no
host=localhost
port=8080
usereg=no
proxy_name=
proxy_passwd=

[core]
priority=96
cpuusage=100
disableassembly=no
nocpulock=1
checkpoint=3

[power]
battery=no
```

Ich hoffe ihr wisst Rat 

MfG, Timmy99


----------



## The Master of MORARE (17. Oktober 2010)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> @T0M@0 und The Master of MORARE
> 
> bei derartig hohen Temp's im Zimmer wird aber das Bier so schnell kalt
> 
> ...



Biekühlung... Wozu gibts LN2?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Oktober 2010)

Timmy99 schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> 
> Ich habe mal probehalber versucht mein Laptop mitfalten zu lassen.
> Mit dem alten (8600M GT) gings problemlos. Aber nun will die ATi 4570 einfach nicht in die Gänge kommen.


 
Wie lange bist du schon am probieren? Die Leute in Standford schaffen's immer wieder das kein Unit's mehr hat.


----------



## Timmy99 (17. Oktober 2010)

ca. eine Stunde probiere ich nun eine Unit zu bekommen. 
so eine Phase hatte ich fast nie. Und wenn, dann nur wenige Minuten.
Bin das nicht gewohnt ohne Units dazustehen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Oktober 2010)

Habe das selbe Problem in letzter Zeit auch immer wieder, zum Teil 2h ging gar nichts. Beim mir ist's ne Nvidia.


----------



## Empirelord (18. Oktober 2010)

probier mal ohne -forcegpu, das führt des öfteren zu Problemen und bringt nichts.

@nichtraucher: Ich kann ja nichtmal verstehen, wieso du nen notebook kaufst, wie soll ich dir da eins empfehlen?


----------



## Timmy99 (18. Oktober 2010)

ohne ForeGPU nimmt der Client die Grafikkarte nicht an. Chip laut GPU-Z "M92"
War mein erstes problem^^


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Oktober 2010)

Bin immernoch am überlegen zwischen diesen beiden Karten als Zweitkarte:
Gainward oder eine zweite von der hier Gainward

Die 450er hätte den höheren Shader Takt. Von der 460er hätte ich schon eine falls ich die Sache mit dem SLIPatch mache.

Aprobo SLI, braucht man dafür eine SLI-Bridge?


----------



## Mettsemmel (18. Oktober 2010)

Laut Benchmarks is die GTX 460 ~ 20-30% schneller als die GTS 450.



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Aprobo SLI, braucht man dafür eine SLI-Bridge?


afaik, ja
Aber normalerweise müssten die der Karte sowieso beiligen, oder?
Also bei meiner Radeon sind die Crossfiredinger jedenfalls dabei gewesen^^


----------



## Empirelord (18. Oktober 2010)

@Timmy: Probier mal lieber: -forcegpu ati_r700 ,also kleingeschrieben, kann sein das das nen unterschied macht, oder probier es nochmal ohne mit -gpu 0 (oder 1, weiß grade net, wo die Zählung anfängt). Wenn das alles nichts hilft, füg noch -forcegpu ati_r600 dazu. Das hat bei mir zumindest immer geholfen und ich krige auch wus für meine GPU (4890)


----------



## nichtraucher91 (18. Oktober 2010)

Empirelord schrieb:


> @nichtraucher: Ich kann ja nichtmal verstehen, wieso du nen notebook kaufst, wie soll ich dir da eins empfehlen?



Ich muss mobil sein mit meinem PC. Sei es Schule, Arbeit, Freundeskreis oder einfach nur das Sofa(). Und zwei Geräte will ich nicht mehr nutzen müssen. Tägliches Daten abgleichen ist nervig. 
Einen extra Faltserver kann ich mir atm nicht leisten. 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Schmicki (18. Oktober 2010)

Mal ne Frage: Wer faltet denn diesen Monat wie wild auf den PCGH_Team_Account? 
PCGH_Team_Account - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## nichtraucher91 (18. Oktober 2010)

Vorglühen 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## acer86 (18. Oktober 2010)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Ich muss mobil sein mit meinem PC. Sei es Schule, Arbeit, Freundeskreis oder einfach nur das Sofa(). Und zwei Geräte will ich nicht mehr nutzen müssen. Tägliches Daten abgleichen ist nervig.
> Einen extra Faltserver kann ich mir atm nicht leisten.
> 
> lg
> Nichtraucher91




Hi Nichtraucher91

wie wäre es den mit einer Zwischenlösung Z.b. ein ACER 8940g das hat ein Intel core i7 720QM und nee Nvidia GTS 250M eignet sich beides gut zum Falten, lange akku laufzeiten bekommst du auch, hab den nachfolger das 8942g (siehe Alben in mein Profil) und komm selbst bei Lan zocken auf gute 3h und wlan serven reicht locker an die 4h ran ist für ein 18,4 zoll notebook sehr guter wert.

MFG: acer86


----------



## The Ian (18. Oktober 2010)

Mettsemmel schrieb:


> afaik, ja
> Aber normalerweise müssten die der Karte sowieso beiligen, oder?
> Also bei meiner Radeon sind die Crossfiredinger jedenfalls dabei gewesen^^



bei dem kauf des damaligen falgschiffs gtx285 lag die brücke nicht mit dabei...ist aber sicherlich von anbieter/hersteller zu hersteller unterschiedlich, was die dem katon bei legen


----------



## nfsgame (18. Oktober 2010)

Timmy99 schrieb:


> ohne ForeGPU nimmt der Client die Grafikkarte nicht an. Chip laut GPU-Z "M92"
> War mein erstes problem^^


forcegpu_r600 sollte abhilfe schaffen .


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Oktober 2010)

Zum Thema Brücke

Also *üblicherweise* liegen SLI-Brücken dem MoBo bei und CROSSFIRE-Brücken der GraKa
Habe aber selber auch schon MoBo mit CROSSFIRE-Brücken bekommen


----------



## Timmy99 (18. Oktober 2010)

@Empirelord:
Tatsächlich,  -forcegpu ati_r700 kleingeschrieben hat geholfen. Nun arbeitet CPU und GPU auf dem Laptop. *Laptop in die Signatur einträgt*

Hier mal eine kleine Übersicht zu den Verhältnissen:

PS3: 900-1200 PPD

PC:
Intel i7 860 6605 PPD
GTX 460 Hawk @820MHz: 14530 PPD

Laptop: (mit ATi fix) *CPU Last 0-5%*
Intel P7450 850 PPD
ATi 4570 387 PPD 

Gesamt: ~23372 PPD

Edit: Warum fang ich immer neue seiten an xD


----------



## nfsgame (18. Oktober 2010)

Die CPU alleine wird mehr PPD machen oder zumindest gleichviel wie mit GPU, bei weniger Verbrauch .


----------



## Schmicki (18. Oktober 2010)

Timmy99 schrieb:


> @Empirelord:
> PC:
> Intel i7 860 6605 PPD



Schöne Auflistung, aber wieso macht dein Prozi so wenig Punkte? Mit SMP2 Client sollten doch über 10000 PPD drin sein. Übertaktet geht natürlich noch ne ganze Ecke mehr.


----------



## Timmy99 (18. Oktober 2010)

Ist eine 1307er Wu (P2633).
Credits: 1307
Ist bei 40% und ETA 2h:55m:00s

Ich weiß nicht an was es liegt, die CPU ist auf 3,30Ghz übertaktet (Mit Turbo).
Kanns an der aktuellen Wu liegen?


----------



## Schmicki (18. Oktober 2010)

Timmy99 schrieb:


> Kanns an der aktuellen Wu liegen?



Das muss an der WU liegen. Eine P2633 WU hatte ich auch noch nie gehabt, daher habe ich keinen Vergleichswert. Jedenfalls ist diese WU nicht besonders ergiebig.


----------



## acer86 (18. Oktober 2010)

Timmy99 schrieb:


> Ist eine 1307er Wu (P2633).
> Credits: 1307
> Ist bei 40% und ETA 2h:55m:00s
> 
> ...



HI @timmy 

hast du bei dein SMP2 client die Flags -forceasm und -advmethodes drin?

kommt mir bei dir sonst sehr wenig vor mit den PPD

MFG: Acer86


----------



## T0M@0 (18. Oktober 2010)

hat schon jemand den Geforce-Treiber 260.89 WHQL ausgetestet?


----------



## Timmy99 (18. Oktober 2010)

@acer86:
Beide Flags sind gesetzt. Wird wohl an der WU liegen.

@T0M@0:
Kann ich sofort machen. Was genau soll ich berichten?


----------



## The Master of MORARE (18. Oktober 2010)

Timmy99 schrieb:


> @acer86:
> Beide Flags sind gesetzt. Wird wohl an der WU liegen.
> 
> @T0M@0:
> Kann ich sofort machen. Was genau soll ich berichten?



Am besten alles Auffällige^^'; besonders in Anbetracht der PPD!


----------



## T0M@0 (18. Oktober 2010)

ja, PPD wären wichtig und Fehlertoleranz bei OC 

btw: bekommt ihr bei GPU3 auch seit 2-3 Stunden keine WU's?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (18. Oktober 2010)

Schmicki schrieb:


> Schöne Auflistung, aber wieso macht dein Prozi so wenig Punkte? Mit SMP2 Client sollten doch über 10000 PPD drin sein. Übertaktet geht natürlich noch ne ganze Ecke mehr.



ein i3-350m macht auch nur 2000-2700PPD



acer86 schrieb:


> Hi Nichtraucher91
> 
> wie wäre es den mit einer Zwischenlösung Z.b. ein ACER 8940g das hat ein  Intel core i7 720QM und nee Nvidia GTS 250M eignet sich beides gut zum  Falten, lange akku laufzeiten bekommst du auch, hab den nachfolger das  8942g (siehe Alben in mein Profil) und komm selbst bei Lan zocken auf  gute 3h und wlan serven reicht locker an die 4h ran ist für ein 18,4  zoll notebook sehr guter wert.
> 
> MFG: acer86



ich hätte erwähnen sollen, dass ich Schüler bin, oder? mehr als 500 ist nicht drin. und 18,4" ist echt unpraktisch zu transportieren, zumal meine Tasche nicht mehr als 17" aufnehmen kann. Hab ich schon mit Ma's Lappy versucht.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## acer86 (18. Oktober 2010)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> ja, PPD wären wichtig und Fehlertoleranz bei OC
> 
> btw: bekommt ihr bei GPU3 auch seit 2-3 Stunden keine WU's?



Hi T0M@0

bekomme auch seit ca 1:30h keine Wu´s mehr für den GPU3, dachte schon ich wär der einzige


----------



## T0M@0 (18. Oktober 2010)

dachte ich auch 

dann hab ich umsonst pc, router und modem neu gestartet xD

@nichtraucher: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/v...pire-3810tzg-414g32n-su4100-4gb-320-w7hp.html

wäre das was? Ist aber nicht wirklich folding tauglich


----------



## Timmy99 (18. Oktober 2010)

Soo dann berichte ich mal:

Treiber: 260.89 (final)

Overclock: weiterhin max. 965MHz GPU Clock
PPD: Auch hier bewege ich mich nach wie vor zwischen 14500-15000PPD
Temperaturen weiterhin 50-55°C (bei 820MHz)

Tjo ich muss sagen, stabiler Treiber, kann man nix falsch machen.
JEDOCH: Ich konnte ihn erst nach einem neustart installieren. Brach dauernd mit Fehlermeldung ab.

MfG, Timmy99


----------



## acer86 (18. Oktober 2010)

@nichtraucher

mir ging es vor jahren auch so wo ich noch schüler war (waren das noch schöne zeiten) da war ich viel auf Lan´s unterwegs und wollte nicht immer ein Tower mitschleppen, aber ein Spiele taugliches Notebook war nicht drin.

hab mir dan in der "BUCHT" ein gebrauchtes aber gut erhaltenes Notebook ersteigert, wäre vieleicht auch eine idee für dich?

MFG: Acer86


----------



## acer86 (18. Oktober 2010)

es geht endlich weiter mit den WU´s beim GPU3 Client


----------



## mattinator (18. Oktober 2010)

Mettsemmel schrieb:


> Aber normalerweise müssten die der Karte sowieso beiligen, oder?
> Also bei meiner Radeon sind die Crossfiredinger jedenfalls dabei gewesen^^



Bei NVIDIA sind die SLI-Brücken beim Mainbaord, da NVIDIA auch für die Mainboards die Lizenzen vergibt und entsprechend der vorhandenen PCIe-Slots die max. Anzahl der Grafikkarten im SLI-Verbund definiert ist. Neuerdings hat MSI einen Ersatzteil-Shop, wo man sowas direkt online kaufen kann: MSI Webshop - Startseite.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Oktober 2010)

Beim Mainboard lag ne Crossfire-Brücke dabei, bei der Gainward-Karte liegt leider keine SLI-Brücke bei. 



Timmy99 schrieb:


> Hier mal eine kleine Übersicht zu den Verhältnissen:
> 
> PS3: 900-1200 PPD


 
Woher weisst du das so genau? Kann man die PS3 ins HFM.Net einbinden?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Oktober 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Neuerdings hat MSI einen Ersatzteil-Shop, wo man sowas direkt online kaufen kann: MSI Webshop - Startseite.


Putzig diese kurze SLI-Brücke, wäre die nicht zu kurz?
Die bei Digitec ist 12cm lange.


----------



## Timmy99 (18. Oktober 2010)

@A.Meier-PS3:
Ich habe die PS3 schon mehrfach alleine falten lassen, und da kamen immer um die 1000 PPD zusammen. Kann man ja im News and Updates - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats nachlesen. Die PS3 faltet unter meinem Namen für das PCGH Team, deswegen sieht man ihre PPD spätestens dann eindeutig, wenn man sie alleine falten lässt.


----------



## mattinator (18. Oktober 2010)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Putzig diese kurze SLI-Brücke, wäre die nicht zu kurz?
> Die bei Digitec ist 12cm lange.



Die bei meinem Mainboard war auch nicht länger und reicht für meine Dual-Slot-Karten im x16-Slot 1 und 2 (MSI P7N SLI Platinum, nForce 750i SLI (dual PC2-6400U DDR2) (7380-010R) | Geizhals.at Deutschland, dunkel- und hellblau). Hängt ja von der Positionierung der PCIe-Slots ab.


----------



## mihapiha (18. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin wieder voll da. Ich werde eine Woche hier falten. Schauen wir mal was dann noch drin ist... 

Die Bilder sollen meinen Umbau darstellen...


----------



## Timmy99 (18. Oktober 2010)

Hmm mein i7 860 bringts immernoch auf "nur" 5000PPD. Habe alle Einstellungen überprüft und bin ratlos. Aktuelle WU:

P6702
Credits: 4706
PPD: 4995
ETA: 21h:01m:42s

mihapiha: Cooler PC 

EDIT: Hier ein Pic:


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Oktober 2010)

Timmy99 schrieb:


> @A.Meier-PS3:
> Ich habe die PS3 schon mehrfach alleine falten lassen, und da kamen immer um die 1000 PPD zusammen. Kann man ja im News and Updates - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats nachlesen. Die PS3 faltet unter meinem Namen für das PCGH Team, deswegen sieht man ihre PPD spätestens dann eindeutig, wenn man sie alleine falten lässt.


 
Meine PS3 rechnet jetzt rund 1,5 Jahre (die ersten 1,25 Jahre sogar ganz alleine) für das Team aber so richtig schlau wie sie die PPD errechnen bin ich nie geworden. 



mattinator schrieb:


> Die bei meinem Mainboard war auch nicht länger und reicht für meine Dual-Slot-Karten im x16-Slot 1 und 2 (MSI P7N SLI Platinum, nForce 750i SLI (dual PC2-6400U DDR2) (7380-010R) | Geizhals.at Deutschland, dunkel- und hellblau). Hängt ja von der Positionierung der PCIe-Slots ab.


 
Wie lang ist den die SLI-Brücke bei dir?
Hab bei mir nachgemessen, die Brücke müsste minimum 8cm lang sein.

mihapiha: Genug gekühlt ist das Wasser sicher, aber wieviele Radiatoren hast du da verbaut?
Ich zähle 2X Singel 120mm, 1X Triebel 120mm und ein Mora 4X160mm (wen ich's richtig lese).

Da ist meine Wakü richtig süss dagegen. 1X Dual 80mm und 1X Singel 120mm. Gut, ok ist nur CPU und Mainboard gekühlt.


In der Zwischenzeit hab ich mich auch entschieden das es eine zweite 460 giebt, werd sie mir bestellen sobald sie wieder lieferbar ist.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (18. Oktober 2010)

acer86 schrieb:


> @nichtraucher
> 
> mir ging es vor jahren auch so wo ich noch schüler war (waren das noch schöne zeiten) da war ich viel auf Lan´s unterwegs und wollte nicht immer ein Tower mitschleppen, aber ein Spiele taugliches Notebook war nicht drin.
> 
> ...



ich hab mit gebrauchter HW aus der Bucht schon genug ärger gehabt. NIE WIEDER. zumal ich meine, dass die i-cores schneller sind als die im Preisliegenen C2D/Q. 



T0M@0 schrieb:


> @nichtraucher: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/v...pire-3810tzg-414g32n-su4100-4gb-320-w7hp.html
> 
> wäre das was? Ist aber nicht wirklich folding tauglich




Das wäre Voraussetzung, neben hoher PS/AE Performance und Mobilität. Ach ja leise sollte er auch sin. noch ein Hovercraft kann ich nicht gebrauchen. 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## The Ian (18. Oktober 2010)

@mihapiha: O.O sehr sehr sauber gemacht gefällt mir außerordentlich gut und leistung bis zum abwinken...gz zu dem rechner *neidisch guckt*


----------



## nfsgame (18. Oktober 2010)

Das P6702 ist einfach mist, da gibts auch mit der CPU nicht mehr PPD .


----------



## mihapiha (18. Oktober 2010)

Ich benutze einen EK 360er Radiator mit 6 120mm Lüftern für die CPU, und den Mora 3 für die Grafikkarten... Die zwei 140mm Radiatoren sind nun im Schrank


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Oktober 2010)

Das P6701 ist der gleiche Mist, über 5000 geht fast nicht.


----------



## Schmicki (18. Oktober 2010)

Timmy99 schrieb:


> Hmm mein i7 860 bringts immernoch auf "nur" 5000PPD. Habe alle Einstellungen überprüft und bin ratlos.



Mach mal HT an, dann sollten sich die Punkte so bei 9000 PPD einpendeln. HT bringt beim Falten eine Menge! 

EDIT: Hast du auch die Priorität, im Taskmanager, für den A3-Core auch auf "Hoch" gesetzt? Der GPU-Client frisst doch etwas CPU-Leistung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Oktober 2010)

@mihapiha: Auf alle Fälle ein Hammergerät!


----------



## mihapiha (18. Oktober 2010)

Ich falte wieder. Schauen wir mal wie viele PPD ich schaffen kann...

Ich denke es sollten um die 50k PPD sein...


----------



## Timmy99 (18. Oktober 2010)

Schmicki schrieb:


> Mach mal HT an, dann sollten sich die Punkte so bei 9000 PPD einpendeln. HT bringt beim Falten eine Menge!
> 
> EDIT: Hast du auch die Priorität, im Taskmanager, für den A3-Core auch auf "Hoch" gesetzt? Der GPU-Client frisst doch etwas CPU-Leistung.



Naja bei HT steigt die Temperatur und die Stromaufnahme schon ein Stück an. Das ist es mir nicht wert.

Die Priorität stelle ich nicht auf hoch, da sonst der GPU Client (Der viel PPD bringt) drunter leidet. Trotzdem thx für die Tipps *In der Info/Trick-Schublade ablegt*

Wenn diese 6701er und 6702er der gleiche Mist sind, bin ich beruhigt. Habe schon gedacht da ist was verschossen oder ein Kabel angeschmort


----------



## Schmicki (18. Oktober 2010)

Timmy99 schrieb:


> Wenn diese 6701er und 6702er der gleiche Mist sind, bin ich beruhigt. Habe schon gedacht da ist was verschossen oder ein Kabel angeschmort



Nene, die P670*er sind echt Mist. Da kommt mein i7 auch nur auf 9000 PPD. Bei den P60**er sieht es schon besser aus, da sind dann 14k PPD drin. 

Die Temperaturen halten sich auch in Grenzen, wenn man einen vernünftigen Kühler hat. Zuerst bin ich mit dem Boxed-Lüfter rumgeeiert, da war aber an HT nicht zu denken. Da gingen die Temperaturen durch die Decke - ohne OC versteht sich.


----------



## Empirelord (19. Oktober 2010)

@ mihapia: ich habe gerade Probleme meinen Speichelfluss zu kontrollieren, und du bist daran Schuld.


----------



## acer86 (19. Oktober 2010)

Hi an alle

hab gerade gelesen das die neue GTS450 auf Basis des GF106 über 12000PPD schaffen soll, bei nur 1x6pin Stromanschluss sind das ja max. 150Watt.

davon 4 stück a 115Euro auf ein Board und man hat ein sparsamen aber Schnellen Faltserver.
*** Forums • View topic - GTS450 Folding = 12,000 PPD[/url]

MFG: acer86


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Oktober 2010)

acer86 schrieb:


> Hi an alle
> 
> hab gerade gelesen das die neue GTS450 auf Basis des GF106 über 12000PPD schaffen soll, bei nur 1x6pin Stromanschluss sind das ja max. 150Watt.
> 
> ...


 
10Euro pro Karte mehr für ne werksübertaktung und dann bist du bei 14k PPD.


----------



## Fate T.H (19. Oktober 2010)

Falsch die GTS450 schafft 12k PPD nur im Overclocked-Modus steht doch dort im Text.
Aber für ~15€ mehr kriegst eine GTX460 von daher ist die GTS450 sinnlos in meinen augen.


----------



## mihapiha (19. Oktober 2010)

Empirelord schrieb:


> @ mihapia: ich habe gerade Probleme meinen Speichelfluss zu kontrollieren, und du bist daran Schuld.



Das ist das beste Kompliment bis jetzt. Danke


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Oktober 2010)

Fate T.H schrieb:


> Falsch die GTS450 schafft 12k PPD nur im Overclocked-Modus steht doch dort im Text.
> Aber für ~15€ mehr kriegst eine GTX460 von daher ist die GTS450 sinnlos in meinen augen.


 
Bin halt nicht so Englisch bewand.


----------



## Henninges (19. Oktober 2010)

Empirelord schrieb:


> @ mihapia: ich habe gerade Probleme meinen Speichelfluss zu kontrollieren, und du bist daran Schuld.



mich würde mal "brennend" interessieren was das monster so beim falten aus der dose zieht...


----------



## The Master of MORARE (19. Oktober 2010)

Henninges schrieb:


> mich würde mal "brennend" interessieren was das monster so beim falten aus der dose zieht...



Oh ja ... Augen zu und durch .
Na Klasse! Meine geliebte X1950XT hat 'nen Lagerschaden!

Edit: Und durch den kurzen Wärmestau ist das P6701 abgeschmiert! NEIN/JA !


----------



## mihapiha (19. Oktober 2010)

Henninges schrieb:


> mich würde mal "brennend" interessieren was das monster so beim falten aus der dose zieht...



circa 900 bis 940W abhängig von WU. Da sind alle drei GPUs und die CPU am Falten


----------



## Henninges (19. Oktober 2010)

und du faltest 24/7 ?


----------



## Bumblebee (19. Oktober 2010)

mihapiha schrieb:


> circa 900 bis 940W abhängig von WU. Da sind alle drei GPUs und die CPU am Falten


 
 Also erstmal tot umfall... 



Fate T.H schrieb:


> Aber für ~15€ mehr kriegst eine GTX460 von daher ist die GTS450 sinnlos in meinen augen.


 
Einspruch - Euer Ehren, jedenfalls nicht in der Schweiz
Meine (neu gekaufte) Super-Duper-GTS450 (Gainward GTS-450 GLH) kostet hier in der Schweiz rund 70 SFr.- (ca. 50 Euro) weniger als die günstigste (natürlich nicht übertaktete) GTX-460


----------



## mihapiha (19. Oktober 2010)

Jetzt zumindest, ja. Ich werd noch schauen wie's weiter aussieht. Aber da ich bei euch nur "mitfalte" wegen dem sehr sehr gut gelungenem SMP2 How2 (die anderen hab ich nicht gelesen), wird sich der Rest noch zeigen. 

Ich habe 4 Millionen Punkte bisher gefaltet und "nur" 200k bei euch. Ich habe versprochen diesem Team ein paar 100k zu widmen, und ich werde mein Versprechen halten. Ich nehme an das ich irgendwann Ende dieser Woche wieder umschalte. Bis dahin denke ich werde ich auf die 500k gekommen sein, was ja ein ganz guter Beitrag meiner Meinung nach ist


----------



## The Ian (19. Oktober 2010)

was müsste man machen um dich bei uns zu behalten?

aber ist auch wurst für wen gefaltet wird...die sache an sich zählt


----------



## mihapiha (19. Oktober 2010)

The Ian schrieb:


> was müsste man machen um dich bei uns zu behalten?
> 
> aber ist auch wurst für wen gefaltet wird...die sache an sich zählt



Ich mag kleine Foren. Ich mag es wenn ich alles in Ruhe lesen kann. Große Foren wie dieses finde ich zu unpersönlich. Bei TrubritarForums.com kenne ich fast jeden, der mehr oder weniger täglich vorbei guggt. 

Hier finde ich die Leute sehr nett in der F@H Rubrik und in der hwbot Rubrik. Die Leute in der Wakü Rubrik sind sehr unhöflich... 

Deswegen gugge ich in letzter Zeit nur noch hier hinein...


----------



## T0M@0 (19. Oktober 2010)

ich bin auch nur in der folding rubrik unterwegs  alle sehr nett hier


----------



## acer86 (19. Oktober 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Also erstmal tot umfall...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi @Bumblebee 

was mich auch schon lange interessiert, was hast du alles für Hardware am Falten und wo liegt dein Stromverbrauch ca.

MFG: acer86


----------



## Henninges (19. Oktober 2010)

mihapiha schrieb:


> ...Hier finde ich die Leute sehr nett in der F@H Rubrik und in der hwbot Rubrik. Die Leute *in der Wakü Rubrik* sind sehr *unhöflich*...



ja, die jungs sind manchmal recht "ruppig"...viele haben leider vergessen wie sie mal mit dem einen oder anderen thema angefangen haben und den grundsinn eines forums vergessen : hilfe zu leisten... 
gerade die "engelsgeduld" bei vielen hier im f@h thread ist oft bewundernswert.


----------



## mihapiha (19. Oktober 2010)

Naja ich bin es gewohnt geduldig zu sein. Ich bin jetzt zum dritten mal Moderator bzw. Administrator in einem Forum, und kenne schon seid langen die ständig wiederkommenden Fragen... Aber wer so etwas nicht mag, hat meiner Meinung nach wenig in einem Forum verloren. Noch schlimmer sind aber Letztere, die es nicht für sich selbst behalten können und dann offensiv oder beleidigend posten...

Mein "Liebling" um mich zu weg zu ekeln:   


> ... Meine Meinung dazu gebe ich lieber nicht in aller Deutlichkeit kund, sonst kassier ich noch eine Verwarnung ...


----------



## Henninges (19. Oktober 2010)

kann ich so voll und ganz unterschreiben...schön das es noch "verrückte" wie dich gibt !


----------



## Bumblebee (19. Oktober 2010)

acer86 schrieb:


> Hi @Bumblebee
> was mich auch schon lange interessiert, was hast du alles für Hardware am Falten und wo liegt dein Stromverbrauch ca.
> MFG: acer86


 
Was die HW angeht werde ich irgendwann einmal alles auflisten
Der Stromverbrauch ist.... viel zu hoch - wenn ich den in Zahlen ausdrücke fange ich anschliessend an "Kisten" runterzufahren
Also lassen wir das lieber

@mihapiha
Für


> ... Meine Meinung dazu gebe ich lieber nicht in aller Deutlichkeit kund, sonst kassier ich noch eine Verwarnung ...


.. kassiert man bei mir eine Verwarnung


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Oktober 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Einspruch - Euer Ehren, jedenfalls nicht in der Schweiz
> 
> Meine (neu gekaufte) Super-Duper-GTS450 (Gainward GTS-450 GLH) kostet hier in der Schweiz rund 70 SFr.- (ca. 50 Euro) weniger als die günstigste (natürlich nicht übertaktete) GTX-460





Hab ich dich auf die Idee gebracht?



So, hab meine längste Unit meiner Falterkarriere nun endlich abgeschlossen:
P2494 in 10d 9h.

Ok, beim rechnen war mein kleiner dran. 
Lustig waren die Deadlines am Anfang, 42/90d.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (19. Oktober 2010)

Schmicki schrieb:


> Nene, die P670*er sind echt Mist. Da kommt mein i7 auch nur auf 9000 PPD. Bei den P60**er sieht es schon besser aus, da sind dann 14k PPD drin.




```
Projekt    : 6701
 Core       : SMP2 Gromacs
 Frames     : 100
 Gutschrift : 921 Punkte


 -- AMD Phenom II X6 1090T 4GHz --

 Minimale Frame-Dauer   : 6mn 24s - 15398.23 ppd
 Gemittelte Frame-Dauer : 6mn 27s - 15219.52 ppd
 Aktuelle Frame-Dauer   : 6mn 49s - 14008.21 ppd
 L3F-Frame-Dauer        : 6mn 37s - 14648.12 ppd
 Effektive Frame-Dauer  : 6mn 28s - 15160.72 ppd
```
Da hab ich ja noch mal Glück gehabt^^'!

@Bumble: Eine Art "Liste" hast du doch schon mal gepostet.

Wenn ich jetzt noch lauter sage, wie sehr ich es schätze, dass einige Mitfalter sich bezüglich ihrer HW in Schatten hüllen und nicht ihre 10000-Zeilen-Signatur damit befüllen bekomme ich wohl eins auf den Deckel^^'.
Möge dediziert auch dediziert bleiben!

Edit: Zur Meinungsfrage möchte ich auch noch meinen Senf dazugeben:

Menschen die ihre Meinung nicht vertreten können... Deren "Meinung" lasse ich nicht als eine solche gelten.

Edit II: Im Extremfall dann nicht einmal mehr den "Menschen".


----------



## mihapiha (19. Oktober 2010)

@ Bumblebee: Schade das nicht alle so denken!


----------



## The Ian (19. Oktober 2010)

naja zum thema meinung und meinungsfreiheit wird hier (wie auch überall anders) von einigen etwas fehlverstanden...man kann eine meinung haben, muss es aber nicht...und wenn man eine hat, muss man die auch nicht um jeden preis kund geben; dass man im zweifelsfalle lieber den mund halten sollte scheinen auch immer mehr zu ignorieren (gild nicht für euch und die foldingabteilung)
ich persönlich bin auch zu 95% meiner zeit hier unterwegs, nur selten mal in anderen unterforen


----------



## nfsgame (19. Oktober 2010)

mihapiha schrieb:


> Jetzt zumindest, ja. Ich werd noch schauen wie's weiter aussieht. Aber da ich bei euch nur "mitfalte" wegen dem sehr sehr gut gelungenem SMP2 How2 (die anderen hab ich nicht gelesen), wird sich der Rest noch zeigen.


Vielen Dank , da muss ich wohl noch nen paar HowTos schreiben .
Wenn es dir im Persönlichkeit geht: Du bist herzlich zum nächten Teamtreffen zur Cebit eingeladen . Der Thread dazu geht nächste Woche oder so on.


----------



## Dragon1801 (19. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Leute!

Ich bin heute endlich mal dazu gekommen zu schauen, was mein System denn so an Strom verbraucht (vor allem beim Falten). Dabei bin ich auf folgende Werte gekommen:

Leerlauf: 70 Watt
Nur GPU: 160 Watt
GPU + CPU: 215 Watt

Nun würde mich ja brennend interessieren, wie (in-)effizient ich denn im Vergleich falte und was eure Falter so "fressen". Hat noch jemand von euch mal gemessen?

Grüße
Dragon1801


----------



## acer86 (19. Oktober 2010)

Dragon1801 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!
> 
> Ich bin heute endlich mal dazu gekommen zu schauen, was mein System denn so an Strom verbraucht (vor allem beim Falten). Dabei bin ich auf folgende Werte gekommen:
> 
> ...



Hi @Dragon1801


bei mir sieht es so aus 

Leerlauf: 90Watt
nur CPU: 150Watt
Nur GPU: 180Watt
Alles @100%: 240-250Watt +- 20watt je nach lüfter leistung
Wasserkühlung allein: 50Watt (mit 9x120mm Lüfter)
2x 22Zoll TFT a 30Watt

MFG: acer86


----------



## Timmy99 (19. Oktober 2010)

Schon wieder eine 6701er WU
5500PPD...
Bekommt man die öfters, wenn man "big" Wus zieht? Sollte man lieber die Paketgröße auf normal stellen?


----------



## acer86 (19. Oktober 2010)

Hi timmy 

hab auch seit gestern nur noch die 6701er, nee bringt nix die Packet größe zu verstellen beim SMP2 hab sie auf small und bekomme bestimmt alle 3 tage eine oder mehrere 6701er wu´s.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Oktober 2010)

Arten langsam zur Krankheit aus die P670*. 




The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> ```
> Projekt    : 6701
> Core       : SMP2 Gromacs
> Frames     : 100
> ...


 
 Wie hast du das den hingekriegt? 
Bei mir sieht's in der Regel so aus:

Project ID: 6701
Core: GRO-A3
Credit: 921
Frames: 100

Name: AMD Phenom X6 1090t
Path: C:\FAH\
Number of Frames Observed: 93
Min. Time / Frame : 00:09:55 - 7'993.2 PPD
Avg. Time / Frame : 00:11:24 - 6'485.1 PPD
Cur. Time / Frame : 00:11:45 - 3'713.4 PPD
R3F. Time / Frame : 00:11:30 - 3'794.2 PPD
All Time / Frame : 00:10:36 - 4'116.3 PPD
Eff. Time / Frame : 00:33:50 - 1'289.6 PPD (hier war ich noch was am konvertieren.)

Gut, ok, mein 1090t ist nur bis auf 3,712GHz getaktet (maximum ohne Spannung zu erhöhen), aber ich glaube kaum das diese knapp 300MHz mehr Takt die PPD fast verdoppeln. 
Oder hat's was mit dem Core zutun? SMP2 Gromacs gegen GRO-A3?


----------



## The Master of MORARE (20. Oktober 2010)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Arten langsam zur Krankheit aus die P670*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Irgendwie verwundert mich das auch O.o!
Könnte es denn etwa am Linux liegen ?

Testen wir mal den A3-Core:


```
morare@Morare-Haupt:~$ md5sum FahCore_a3.exe 
53b76315c45e5ad80ca0e66b2c7831a0  FahCore_a3.exe

5,0 MB (5277040 Bytes)
```

 Bitte postet mal eure P6701-Werte!


----------



## Schmicki (20. Oktober 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Bitte postet mal eure P6701-Werte!



Einfach nicht ärgern. Augen zu und durch! 


> Project ID: 6701
> Core: GRO-A3
> Credit: 921
> Frames: 100
> ...


----------



## Fate T.H (20. Oktober 2010)

Project ID: 6701
 Core: GRO-A3
 Credit: 921
 Frames: 100


 Name: Core i7 Remote
 Number of Frames Observed: 300

 Min. Time / Frame : 00:06:52 - 13.872 PPD
 Avg. Time / Frame : 00:06:56 - 13.673 PPD


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (20. Oktober 2010)

moin, hier mal meine werte zu 6701er wus

 Project ID: 6701
 Core: GRO-A3
 Credit: 921
 Frames: 100


 Name: cpu
 Path: D:\f@h\
 Number of Frames Observed: 300

 Min. Time / Frame : 00:11:37 - 6.304 PPD
 Avg. Time / Frame : 00:12:55 - 5.377 PPD


alles auf nem 3,7ghz phenom 2 x4

echte killer für phenom systeme

mfg


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (20. Oktober 2010)

Auf nem Q6600 @ 3,4ghz mit GPU-Client im Hintergrund.

 Min. Time / Frame : 00:11:32 - 6.372,9 PPD
 Avg. Time / Frame : 00:12:59 - 5.335,7 PPD


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Oktober 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Testen wir mal den A3-Core:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


 
Kann man den Core zum Falten einfach so ändern? 
Wen ja, wie?

Bei mir rechnet er alles mit dem A3-Core.



Irgendwie komme ich mit der Suchfunktion hier im Forum nicht zurecht: Entweder spuckte er alles andere aus oder dann gleich grad gar nichts.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (20. Oktober 2010)

Danke für die Vergleichswerte .



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Kann man den Core zum Falten einfach so ändern?
> Wen ja, wie?
> 
> Bei mir rechnet er alles mit dem A3-Core.
> ...



Die Cores sind vorgegeben! Da lässt sich nichts ändern.
Bei mir ist es auch der A3-Core; also keine Panik . Hatte nur gedacht mit meinem Core stimmte etwas nicht, daher der Hash.


----------



## acer86 (20. Oktober 2010)

Hi

hab mal eine Frage an euch,

immer wen ich die P10978 WU´s für den GPU3 Client bekomme steigt die cpu lasst auf 10-12% woran kan das liegen?

bei den normalen WU´s für den GPU3 client (bei den wo es 611 credit´s gibt) hab ich nur eine cpu lasst von 2-3%

das verlangsamt den smp2 client erheblich von (TPF 14min auf 18:30min bei einer 6701 WU)

MFG: acer86


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Oktober 2010)

Gleiches Projekt und verschiedene Core?

Je nach Hardware einen anderen Core oder Test's seitens Standfort zum rausfinden welcher besser ist?


----------



## Timmy99 (20. Oktober 2010)

Ist bei mir auch so. Ändern konnte ich daran noch nichts.


----------



## mihapiha (20. Oktober 2010)

YouTube - 3x GTX 480 im Test (Teil 1 von 3)

Die Videoqualität ist noch nicht gut genug... Ich schau mal ob ich noch was machen kann...

Ich nehme aber an das ich dieses Video demnächst noch löschen werde...


----------



## T0M@0 (20. Oktober 2010)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> bekommt ihr bei GPU3 auch seit einer Stunde keine WU's?





oder ists nur bei mir so?


----------



## Henninges (20. Oktober 2010)

also ich habe keine probleme...die 912er wu's kommen regelmässig rein...


----------



## acer86 (20. Oktober 2010)

hi

kan heute nicht meckern kommen schon den ganzen tag die 925er Wu´s rein


----------



## Henninges (20. Oktober 2010)

edit : bekomme nun auch nix mehr...das ja doof...


----------



## mihapiha (20. Oktober 2010)

Bei mir kommen auch keine WUs mehr....


----------



## acer86 (20. Oktober 2010)

OKAY  ich nehm alles zurück jetzt bekomm ich auch keine mehr


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Oktober 2010)

Bei mir auch nix.


----------



## mattinator (20. Oktober 2010)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Bei mir auch nix.



Wollte gerade mal auf GPU3 umstellen, da ich seit gestern abend mit beiden GPU2-Clients nur noch diese verf... 10111-er Projekte bekomme (über 1k PPD / Karte weniger). Vllt. haben deshalb schon mehre GPU2-"Falter" umgeschaltet, weshalb jetzt die GPU3-Projekte ausgehen.


----------



## Muschkote (20. Oktober 2010)

Um zu sehen welche Projekte aktuell zur Verfügung stehen, gibt es eine schicke Seite. Folding@Home Projects Summary

Das sollte einige Fragen im Vorfeld klären. 

Mich würde eher interessieren, wie man an die Projekte 11160 - 11181 kommt, davon hab ich noch keines bekommen.


----------



## T0M@0 (20. Oktober 2010)

Henninges schrieb:


> edit : bekomme nun auch nix mehr...das ja doof...





mihapiha schrieb:


> Bei mir kommen auch keine WUs mehr....



son scheiß... haben die ihre Server nicht im griff?


----------



## The Master of MORARE (20. Oktober 2010)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Gleiches Projekt und verschiedene Core?
> 
> Je nach Hardware einen anderen Core oder Test's seitens Standfort zum rausfinden welcher besser ist?



Ich hoffe das ist ein Scherz!? Die sind doch zugeschneidert! Oder etwa nicht O.o?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Oktober 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das ist ein Scherz!? Die sind doch zugeschneidert! Oder etwa nicht O.o?


 
Man weiss ja nie, aber ist schon seltsam dass das gleiche Projekt (6701) zwei verschieden Core (SMP2 Gromacs und GRO-A3) hat.


----------



## Fate T.H (20. Oktober 2010)

Vielleicht liegt es auch einfach nur daran das der eine unter Windows Faltet und der andere unter Linux ?


----------



## acer86 (20. Oktober 2010)

endlich geht es weiter 

ich will noch dieses Jahr Millionär werden (leider nur bei F@H)


----------



## mihapiha (20. Oktober 2010)

YouTube - 3x GTX 480 im Test (Teil 1 von 3)

Video update


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Oktober 2010)

Wurde auch Zeit das wieder was geht, wurde langsam kalt im Zimmer. 

Hab mal zu Testzwecken mal den SMP-Client auf meinem Kleinem installiert, will wissen wieviel bei dem rauskommt.
150PPD?


----------



## acer86 (20. Oktober 2010)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wurde auch Zeit das wieder was geht, wurde langsam kalt im Zimmer.
> 
> Hab mal zu Testzwecken mal den SMP-Client auf meinem Kleinem installiert, will wissen wieviel bei dem rauskommt.
> 150PPD?



hi 

ist doch schon mal was 

hatte zum testen auf ein Netbook mit Atom N270 den SMP2 client drauf komm da auch nur auf 148PPD


----------



## The Master of MORARE (20. Oktober 2010)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Man weiss ja nie, aber ist schon seltsam dass das gleiche Projekt (6701) zwei verschieden Core (SMP2 Gromacs und GRO-A3) hat.



Wer eins mit dem SMP2-Gromacs gefaltet hat bitte melden! Bitte mit PPD .


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (20. Oktober 2010)

Ich kann derzeit nicht ohne weiteres erfahren, welches Projekt ich habe und wie viel PPD der PC macht. HFM.NET läuft komischerweise nicht mehr. Ich muss mal mein Windows plattmachen.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (20. Oktober 2010)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Hab mal zu Testzwecken mal den SMP-Client auf meinem Kleinem installiert, will wissen wieviel bei dem rauskommt.
> 150PPD?





acer86 schrieb:


> hi
> 
> ist doch schon mal was
> 
> hatte zum testen auf ein Netbook mit Atom N270 den SMP2 client drauf komm da auch nur auf 148PPD



Ich steig mal mit Linux in die Runde. Mal sehen ob der N270 dann flotter faltet .
Gibt es eigentlich schon eine N270-Interessengemeinschaft ?



Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Ich kann derzeit nicht ohne weiteres erfahren, welches Projekt ich habe und wie viel PPD der PC macht. HFM.NET läuft komischerweise nicht mehr. Ich muss mal mein Windows plattmachen.



"Immer wieder Sonntags kommt die Erinnerung *tüdelüüüü*" !
Schreckliches Lied; könnte glatt der Warnsound für "Bitte neu aufsetzen" werden!


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (20. Oktober 2010)

Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Ich kann derzeit nicht ohne weiteres erfahren, welches Projekt ich habe und wie viel PPD der PC macht. HFM.NET läuft komischerweise nicht mehr. Ich muss mal mein Windows plattmachen.



Stürzt es beim Starten ab ? Bzw. startet gar nicht mehr ?


----------



## acer86 (20. Oktober 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Ich steig mal mit Linux in die Runde. Mal sehen ob der N270 dann flotter faltet .
> Gibt es eigentlich schon eine N270-Interessengemeinschaft ?
> 
> 
> ...



Hi @The Master of MORARE

da bin ich mal gespannt auf das Ergebniss mit linux, wen sich das wirklich lohnt dan kommt auf das netbook linux drauf und es wird zum 24/7 Falten abkommandiert 

MFG: acer86


----------



## The Master of MORARE (20. Oktober 2010)

acer86 schrieb:


> Hi @The Master of MORARE
> 
> da bin ich mal gespannt auf das Ergebniss mit linux, wen sich das wirklich lohnt dan kommt auf das netbook linux drauf und es wird zum 24/7 Falten abkommandiert
> 
> MFG: acer86



Naja, nach dem P6701-Erfolg ist alles möglich .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Oktober 2010)

acer86 schrieb:


> hatte zum testen auf ein Netbook mit Atom N270 den SMP2 client drauf komm da auch nur auf 148PPD





The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Naja, nach dem P6701-Erfolg ist alles möglich .


 


Und brombt erwische ich zum Testen ein P6701, gab gerade mal 88PPD. Nach dem was FMH.Net raufrechnet wäre die Deadline bei gerade 50% erreicht. 



Werd wohl meinen Kleinen (Atom N270) doch auf dem Konsolen-Client belassen, da kam ich 24/7-Betrieb auf 154PPD. Bekandlich macht Kleinvieh ja auch Mist.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (20. Oktober 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> "Immer wieder Sonntags kommt die Erinnerung *tüdelüüüü*" !
> Schreckliches Lied; könnte glatt der Warnsound für "Bitte neu aufsetzen" werden!



zum glück ist heute nicht Sonntag, sonst würde ich mitsingen. Ich hab mir eine P2494 (single-Client) gefangen. TPF 1h 05min 45sec wenn iTunes und F auch noch an sind -__- ETA 4d 14h für 905P -____-
naja muss auch gefaltet werden

wenigstens macht der i3 was ordentliches.


lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (20. Oktober 2010)

Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> Stürzt es beim Starten ab ? Bzw. startet gar nicht mehr ?


Ja, beim Start kam eine Fehlermeldung und dann war es weg.


----------



## mihapiha (21. Oktober 2010)

Gibt's jetzt wieder WUs? Dann höre ich auf zu benchen...


----------



## T0M@0 (21. Oktober 2010)

acer86 schrieb:


> endlich geht es weiter
> 
> ich will noch dieses Jahr Millionär werden (leider nur bei F@H)



ja, schon lange xD

-----------------------------

Arg, 3 Uhr nachts ist eine meiner Platten defekt gegangen (klackt nun laut rum, weswegen ich wach geworden bin )

dank Raid 10 sind aber noch alle Daten da


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (21. Oktober 2010)

Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Ja, beim Start kam eine Fehlermeldung und dann war es weg.



Probier mal das.
Hat bei mir geholfen.


----------



## acer86 (21. Oktober 2010)

Hi

ich könnte günstig an ein Sockel 775 Board kommen mit 2xPCIe 2.0 16x für SLI. (SLI=8X/8X)

jetzt stellt sich die Frage in wie weit die Anbindung von nur noch 8X im SLI betrieb die beiden GTX 460 ausbremsen würde, hat da von euch jemand erfahrung mit in wie weit sich das auch beim Folding bemerkbar macht,

meine letzten SLI erfahrung sind schon lange zeit zurück da war eine Nvidia 6600GT top Aktuell


----------



## T0M@0 (21. Oktober 2010)

die bandbreite hat so gut wie garkeinen einfluss beim folden (glaube Bumblebee hatte da mal Benches angefertigt)


----------



## The Master of MORARE (21. Oktober 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Wer eins mit dem SMP2-Gromacs gefaltet hat bitte melden! Bitte mit PPD .


Die Bitte ist immernoch offen .
Abgesehen davon denke ich, dass sich keiner finden wird! Wer hat damit überhaupt angefangen !



T0M@0 schrieb:


> die bandbreite hat so gut wie garkeinen einfluss beim folden (glaube Bumblebee hatte da mal Benches angefertigt)


Naja, da es um die PCIe-Bandbreite geht lassen wir das mal so stehen. Weiterhin meine ich mich erinnern zu können, dass es bei einer Anbindung mit 4 Lanes schon enger wird.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Oktober 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Die Bitte ist immernoch offen .
> Abgesehen davon denke ich, dass sich keiner finden wird! Wer hat damit überhaupt angefangen !


 
Sie mal auf Seite 1167. 

Ich habe gestern einen Bericht gelesen in dem es um EVGA-Board ging:
Dual-Sockel-Mainboard von EVGA enthüllt - 12.01.2010 - ComputerBase
Daraus liese sich ein richtiges PigWu-Monster bauen, vorallem mit 2 980X'er!


----------



## T0M@0 (21. Oktober 2010)

und da noch 7 GTX480 rein xD


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Oktober 2010)

Wen du sie vom Platz her reingehn.

Wir wurden in der Teamwertung überholt. 
Folding@Home


----------



## The Master of MORARE (21. Oktober 2010)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Sie mal auf Seite 1167.
> 
> Ich habe gestern einen Bericht gelesen in dem es um EVGA-Board ging:
> Dual-Sockel-Mainboard von EVGA enthüllt - 12.01.2010 - ComputerBase
> Daraus liese sich ein richtiges PigWu-Monster bauen, vorallem mit 2 980X'er!



Falls ich mit dem Grinsedingsda gemeint sein sollte, so kannst du dir vorstellen, wie ich gerade vor lauter Facepalms ne Tür zerlege!
Ich habe nicht umsonst gepostet, dass ich die mit nem A3-Core falte (wie denn sonst). Was FahMon in der Liste stehen hat ich egal. In meinem Ordner ist nichts anderes als der A3-Core zu finden!

Zum Thema EVGA: 





> "Hatten wir schon, kommt immer wieder mal rein"



Da passen wegen des zusätzlichen QPIs nur die "dicken?" Xeons, und das würde das P/L-Verhältnis zerschießen.



T0M@0 schrieb:


> und da noch 7 GTX480 rein xD



Exakt!



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wen du sie vom Platz her reingehn.
> Wir wurden in der Teamwertung überholt.
> Folding@Home



Ja! Mit Singleslotwakühlern .

Hm das ist schade . Ich muss glaub ich echt den Durchbruch schlagbohren, damit der Server wieder ans Netz kann. Nen Router hab ich wieder .


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Oktober 2010)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> die bandbreite hat so gut wie garkeinen einfluss beim folden (glaube Bumblebee hatte da mal Benches angefertigt)


 
Ja, hat er 
Resultat war, dass eine "Reduktion" der Anbindung auf x8 gar keinen Dropp produziert und eine Anbindung auf x4 im Bereich der Messschwankungen ist



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wir wurden in der Teamwertung überholt.
> Folding@Home


 
Nein, wurden wir nicht
Das resultiert nur aus einem "Fehler" beim zählen - weil *(incl. aggregate)*
Wenn du hier schaust Folding @ Home Teams Overall Rank - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats=
sind wir immer noch auf 20
Und hier Folding@Home
stimmt es auch


----------



## acer86 (21. Oktober 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ja, hat er
> Resultat war, dass eine "Reduktion" der Anbindung auf x8 gar keinen Dropp produziert und eine Anbindung auf x4 im Bereich der Messschwankungen ist
> 
> 
> ...



Hi

danke für die Info

na wen das so ist wird demnächst eine weitere GTX 460 ein neues Zuhause finden, und kräftik für PCGH Falten


----------



## mihapiha (21. Oktober 2010)

Wunderbar. Bin in den Top 20 der PPD! PC Games Hardware - Team Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats Bin gespannt wie weit ich kommen kann. Schließlich falte ich nicht mehr 24/7


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Oktober 2010)

Dann ist ja gut wens nur ein Fehler war, hatte schon Angst. 



acer86 schrieb:


> na wen das so ist wird demnächst eine weitere GTX 460 ein neues Zuhause finden, und kräftik für PCGH Falten


 
Warte auch nur drauf das meine Gainward GTX 460 GLH wieder verfügbar wird, dann giebts auch eine Weitere. 
So wies aussieht ist die momentan Schweizweit ausverkauft.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (21. Oktober 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Ich muss glaub ich echt den Durchbruch schlagbohren, damit der Server wieder ans Netz kann. Nen Router hab ich wieder .



Wanddurchbruch erfolgreich geglückt! Falter verrichtet nun "kopflos" sein Werk auf dem anderen Dachboden.

Habe die Shader der zwei 9800er nun bei 1891MHz angesetzt .
Wie viel bringt denn der Kerntakt etwa bei aktuellen Projekten. Hab ihn auf 649MHz belassen. Bei waküverdächtigen 45°C Sensortemperatur ist da noch ne ganze Ecke drin .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Oktober 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Wanddurchbruch erfolgreich geglückt! Falter verrichtet nun "kopflos" sein Werk auf dem anderen Dachboden.
> 
> Habe die Shader der zwei 9800er nun bei 1891MHz angesetzt .
> Wie viel bringt denn der Kerntakt etwa bei aktuellen Projekten. Hab ihn auf 649MHz belassen. Bei waküverdächtigen 45°C Sensortemperatur ist da noch ne ganze Ecke drin .


 
Kann ich noch unterbieten: 
41°C (Orginal-Luftkühler)
Kerntakt 936 MHz
Shadertakt 1875MHz.

Taktraten sind allerdings noch in der Testphase.

Kann man es eigendlich auch übertreiben bei den Taktraten, sprich obwohl höherer Takt aber trozdem schlechtere Leistung?


----------



## The Master of MORARE (21. Oktober 2010)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Kann ich noch unterbieten:
> 41°C (Orginal-Luftkühler)
> Kerntakt 936 MHz
> Shadertakt 1875MHz.
> ...



Wo zum Murphy hast du die Mühle stehen, dass du bei den Taktraten während des Faltens so kühl bleibst? Und wie zum Henker bekommst du deine 936MHz Kerntakt ohne Dice o.Ä. Faltstabil?
Fragen über Fragen !

Hier nochmal meine beiden:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (21. Oktober 2010)

vMod, das ist das Stichwort . Ich hab hier übirgens noch das funktionierende (v)Mod-BIOS für die Palit/Gainward 9800GT (@1,15V statt 1,00V).


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Oktober 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Wo zum Murphy hast du die Mühle stehen, dass du bei den Taktraten während des Faltens so kühl bleibst? Und wie zum Henker bekommst du deine 936MHz Kerntakt ohne Dice o.Ä. Faltstabil?
> Fragen über Fragen !


 


Steht ganz normal in meine Zimmer unterm Schreibtisch, momentane Raumteperatur 21°C. GPU-Temperatur 40°C laut GPU-Z.0.4.0
Keine Ahnung.  Vielleicht ist noch zu sagen das diese Taktraten nur beim Falten funktionieren, selbst Video-Wiedergabe wird ab 900Mhz/1800Mhz kritisch.
Wie binde ich die Bilder so wie du in meinem Beitrag ein?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (21. Oktober 2010)

[HowTo] Bilderupload im Forum
da steht auch das mit dem einbinden drin.


----------



## nyso (21. Oktober 2010)

Also eine Sache nervt mich jetzt ganz schön.
Die 275 faltet ja seit Wochen so gut wie pausenlos vor sich hin, stark übertaktet und absolut stabil und fehlerlos. 
ABER, jetzt kommt der Haken. Sobald ich ein Video starte oder ein Spiel starte, dann kackt der ganze Rechner ab wenn ich das Projekt vorher nicht pausiere Echt nervig.....


----------



## D!str(+)yer (21. Oktober 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Also eine Sache nervt mich jetzt ganz schön.
> Die 275 faltet ja seit Wochen so gut wie pausenlos vor sich hin, stark übertaktet und absolut stabil und fehlerlos.
> ABER, jetzt kommt der Haken. Sobald ich ein Video starte oder ein Spiel starte, dann kackt der ganze Rechner ab wenn ich das Projekt vorher nicht pausiere Echt nervig.....




Hast du vielleicht die Priorität auf hoch gestellt?


Mich nervt das ich nur noch die lahmen 611p WUs rein bekomme 
Die sind echt lahm^^


----------



## nyso (21. Oktober 2010)

Grad nachgeguckt, die Priorität war auf Niedrig
Jetzt hab ichs mal auf Normal gestellt.


----------



## acer86 (21. Oktober 2010)

Hi 

ja da bist nicht der einzige mit den 611ern bekomm auch seit ca 13uhr nur noch 611er, na ja was solls muss auch Gefaltet werden.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Oktober 2010)

> Kann man es eigendlich auch übertreiben bei den Taktraten, sprich obwohl höherer Takt aber trozdem schlechtere Leistung?


 
@The Master of MORARE
Hier für dich falls dich intressiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Brauch noch ein bischen Übung für die richtige Bildgrösse.


----------



## Timmy99 (21. Oktober 2010)

Hast aber nen guten GF104 Chip erwischt. Bei mir ist spätestens bei 825MHz mit 1.000V schluss


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Oktober 2010)

Timmy99 schrieb:


> Hast aber nen guten GF104 Chip erwischt. Bei mir ist spätestens bei 825MHz mit 1.000V schluss


 
Kann nur hoffen das meine zweite Karte auch so gut ist. 
Allerdings wie bereits erwänd: Diese Taktratten daugen nur zum falten und bischen Internet. Reicht schon ein Youtupe-Filmchen und Win 7 stellt die Taktraten zurück auf Standart. Spiele kann ich damit komplett vergessen.
Sind so richtige Falt-Taktraten.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (21. Oktober 2010)

@A.Meier-PS3

Sind die 0,912V bei deiner GTX 460 Standardspannung ?


----------



## mattinator (21. Oktober 2010)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @The Master of MORARE
> Hier für dich falls dich intressiert.
> ...



Dass die hübschen Sensor-Gadgets i.d.R. einiges an CPU- und ggf. auch Grafikleistung kosten, weißt Du sicher (habe das Bild mal rausgelassen) ?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Oktober 2010)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> @A.Meier-PS3
> 
> Sind die 0,912V bei deiner GTX 460 Standardspannung ?


 
Ja. Hab nichts dran verändert.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Oktober 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Dass die hübschen Sensor-Gadgets i.d.R. einiges an CPU- und ggf. auch Grafikleistung kosten, weißt Du sicher (habe das Bild mal rausgelassen) ?




Wiessen an sich du ich's, habs allerdings noch nie ausprobiert wieviel's ausmacht.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (21. Oktober 2010)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ja. Hab nichts dran verändert.




Nice 
Ich sollte glaub ich auch mal weiter testen^^
Ich hab bei 800/1600/2000 aufgehört weiter zu testen.

Aber ich hab auch eine Referenzkarte die Standardmäßig nur 675/1350/1800 hatte^^


----------



## acer86 (21. Oktober 2010)

Hi 

bei meiner GTX 460 ist bei 949/1898/4120MHz schluss bei einer Standart Spannung von 1,025V

alerdings ist es da auch so das ich mit der Einstellung nur Falten kann Gaming oder HD video ist nicht drin 

deshalb hab ich sie jetzt dauerhaft auf 875/1750/4008MHz und 1,025V
Core Temp bei Falten: 47C°

p.s. an der Spannung wurde nix verändert ist Standart spannung
hoffe auch mal das meine zweite GTX460 auch so gut wird
MFG:acer86


----------



## Empirelord (21. Oktober 2010)

@A-Meier:Auf dem von dir geposteten Bild foldest du nur mit 2D Taktraten und nur deshalb deine gpu so kühl ist,bzw so extr. Taktwerte gehen.

Hatte das Problem bei meiner 4890 auch immer, wenn ich ein youtube Video geöffnet habe, wutsch 2D Taktraten, selbst wenn f@h offen war. Gelöst wurde das dann mit nem neuen Bios, jetzt gibt es den 2D Modus nicht mehr.

Und zum Thema Gadgets: Ich glaube nicht, dass bei einem Rechner, der ein paar Millionen Berechnungen pro sekunde macht, eine Abfrage, die einmal pro sekunde läuft so reinhaut. Ich würde da gerne mal nen bench sehen, glaube aber, das fällt in messungenauigkeit.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (21. Oktober 2010)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @The Master of MORARE
> Hier für dich falls dich intressiert.
> 
> 
> ...


Waaagh... So langsam wird es mir klar. Du bezogst dich die ganze Zeit über auf deine 460 anstatt auf eine 9800 wie ich sie nannte. Einfach Äpfel und Birnen vergleichen . Irgendwie hatte ich es ja schon geahnt .
40°C bei nem G92 mit ner 35-prozentigen Kernübertaktung unterm Schreibtisch ; das wärs gewesen, mal eben so mit Referenzkühler X'D.


----------



## The Ian (21. Oktober 2010)

gib dem ventilator am kühler genügend spannung und aucvh das ist möglich^^


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Oktober 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> 40°C bei nem G92 mit ner 35-prozentigen Kernübertaktung unterm Schreibtisch ; das wärs gewesen, mal eben so mit Referenzkühler X'D.


 
Wer sagt was von Referenzkühler? Gainward hat was eigenes.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (22. Oktober 2010)

The Ian schrieb:


> gib dem ventilator am kühler genügend spannung und aucvh das ist möglich^^


Hmmm, da hab ich nun zwei Möglichkeiten offen, aber da noch Ferien sind verzichte ich mal auf die Grenzwertberechnung des öden Allukühlers im Hinblick auf seine Kühlleistung.
Bleibt ja nur noch die Möglichkeit ihm die Spannung hochzuregeln .
Der Lüfter hätte gerne 0,2 Ampere an Stärke. Eben lagen noch 12 Volt an.
Und ich kann noch sagen: Bis eben hätte ich nicht gedacht, dass sich (abgesehen vom in meiner Hand steckenden herausgebrochenen Lüfterblatt) jemals einen Grakalüfterrotor durch Einfachverglasung fliegen sehen würde!
Jedenfalls habe ich nun herausgefunden, dass wir unten 16-Ampere-Sicherungen haben, denn genau die flog bei etwa 16900 Volt Spannung am Lüfter anliegend heraus!
Macht so etwas bloß nicht nach!!!
Und Nein, um Murphys Willen war das Alles (Bis auf das Lüfterblatt (@NFS) reines Kopfkino!




A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wer sagt was von Referenzkühler? Gainward hat was eigenes.


Ich! In Referenz auf das von dir als "Orginal-Luftkühler" titulierte Derivat Gainwards .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Oktober 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Ich! In Referenz auf das von dir als "Orginal-Luftkühler" titulierte Derivat Gainwards .


 
Tja, da sieht man es wieder mal wie verschieden Worte gedeutet werden können: du siehst das Wort "Orginal-Luftkühler" als Referenzkühler an und ich schaue es so an das "Orginal-Luftkühler" der Kühler ist mit dem die entsprechende Karte (in unser Fall eine Gainward, nicht Referenz) ausgeliefert worden ist. 

Aber nichts für ungut.  In Zukunft werd ich mich besser ausdrücken. 



Empirelord schrieb:


> @A-Meier:Auf dem von dir geposteten Bild foldest du nur mit 2D Taktraten und nur deshalb deine gpu so kühl ist,bzw so extr. Taktwerte gehen.
> 
> Hatte das Problem bei meiner 4890 auch immer, wenn ich ein youtube Video geöffnet habe, wutsch 2D Taktraten, selbst wenn f@h offen war. Gelöst wurde das dann mit nem neuen Bios, jetzt gibt es den 2D Modus nicht mehr.
> 
> Und zum Thema Gadgets: Ich glaube nicht, dass bei einem Rechner, der ein paar Millionen Berechnungen pro sekunde macht, eine Abfrage, die einmal pro sekunde läuft so reinhaut. Ich würde da gerne mal nen bench sehen, glaube aber, das fällt in messungenauigkeit.


 
Scheint so als ob du recht gehabt hätest: Hab ein Bios-Update gemacht, jetzt sind auch die seltsamen Einbrüche bei den PPD's weg. 

Danke für den Tipp. 

Bin wieder munter am Testen: momentan siehts danach aus das meine Karte mit 848MHz GPU-Takt und 1696 MHz Shadertakt stabil falten würde. Werd mehre Durchgänge machen müssen bis ich das mit Sicherheit sagen kann.
Achja, die Temp liegt bei 62°C. 
Es gänge noch kühler aber dann heult mir die Karte zu laut. Hab die Lüftersteurung auf 64% gestehlt. Die Automatische Steuerung wäre nur bei ca. 50% bei 71°C.


----------



## Mettsemmel (22. Oktober 2010)

Yay, ich hab ja 1,5mio geschafft^^


----------



## The Master of MORARE (22. Oktober 2010)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Tja, da sieht man es wieder mal wie verschieden Worte gedeutet werden können: du siehst das Wort "Orginal-Luftkühler" als Referenzkühler an und ich schaue es so an das "Orginal-Luftkühler" der Kühler ist mit dem die entsprechende Karte (in unser Fall eine Gainward, nicht Referenz) ausgeliefert worden ist.
> 
> Aber nichts für ungut.  In Zukunft werd ich mich besser ausdrücken.


Auch Gut. Basierte allerdings aus meiner Sicht (als Altsprachler) auf der Kontroverse der Titulierung der sich auf dem Erstmodell einer Graka befindenden Kühlkonstrukte als "Referenzkühler". Im Vergleich ist mir diese Bezeichnung recht.
Wo jedoch liegt die "Referenz", wenn jegliche "Partner" ihr eigenes Design auf den Markt bringen?! Da liegt die Bezeichnung des "Erstkühlers" als "Originalkühler" (=Ursprünglicher Kühler), doch viel näher!
Hätten wir das also .

Wundert mich mit der 2D-Geschichte sehr! Dürfte dann ja die dritte Version sein. Die erste BIOS-Version besaß Laut PCGH-Print (10/10) ja keinen solchen funktionierenden Modus (besonders bei Filmwiedergabe).
Hast du per Diskette oder USB-Stick geflasht?



Mettsemmel schrieb:


> Yay, ich hab ja 1,5mio geschafft^^


Gratulation! Das waren noch Zeiten^^'.


----------



## Schmicki (22. Oktober 2010)

Mettsemmel schrieb:


> Yay, ich hab ja 1,5mio geschafft^^



Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Semmel!

Aber jetzt nicht auf deinen Lorbeeren ausruhen:


RuneDRS schrieb:


> *lass knacken!*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Oktober 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Hast du per Diskette oder USB-Stick geflasht?


 
Weder noch, Update-Tool unter Win7 ausgeführt. Selbstverständlich alles vor beendet.
GPU-Z nahm richtige Freundensprünge ab dem neuen Bios.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (22. Oktober 2010)

Ich lasse vor BIOS-Updates grundsätzlich alles offen und flashe immer unter Windows - hat bis jetzt jedes Mal perfekt geklappt. Nur die Musikwiedergabe (Windows Media Player) gerät für die 20sec des Flashens ins Stocken, was aber egal ist.


----------



## acer86 (22. Oktober 2010)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Tja, da sieht man es wieder mal wie verschieden Worte gedeutet werden können: du siehst das Wort "Orginal-Luftkühler" als Referenzkühler an und ich schaue es so an das "Orginal-Luftkühler" der Kühler ist mit dem die entsprechende Karte (in unser Fall eine Gainward, nicht Referenz) ausgeliefert worden ist.
> 
> Aber nichts für ungut.  In Zukunft werd ich mich besser ausdrücken.
> 
> ...



Hi 

hab mich auch schon gewundert warum der Kühler von Gainward so gut ist,  mein Referenz kühler ala Nvidia hatte die karte gerade mal beim Folding  auf 78C° halten können

jetzt hab ich die Wakü endlich angeschlossen weil mir der Lüfter einfach  zu laut war, jetzt liegen bei mir die temps bei 48C° beim Folding @OC.

aber ist ein sehr guter wert für ein luftkühler 62C° und das bei OC ist schon top.

MFG: acer86


----------



## Timmy99 (22. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe bemerkt, dass die Fermis bei den alten Wus (611) deutlich wärmer werden als mit den 925er Wus:

611 etc: 60°C
925er etc: 53°C

Maximum in Games: 63°C

Die Spiele "ruckeln" aber gleich. Egal ob 925er oder 611er, dreht sich immer um die 30-40 FPS bei Fallout 3


----------



## acer86 (22. Oktober 2010)

Hi  timmy

ist bei mir auch so bei den 611er ist die temp ca. um 2-3C° höher.
    611er    47-50C° je nach Wassertemp
912/925er  44-47C° je nach Wassertemp
bekomme leider seit gestern 13Uhr nur noch 611er


----------



## D!str(+)yer (22. Oktober 2010)

Jep, kann ich bestätigen.

911/925er ~59°C
611er ~65°C

Und was mich mehr nervt, der Lüfter dreht auch weiter auf


----------



## Schmicki (22. Oktober 2010)

Endlich wird es warm in der Bude!

911/925er ~54°C
611er ~61°C

Und was mich freut, der Lüfter dreht nicht weiter auf 
Dafür hört man ein durchgehendes Spulenfiepen bei den 611er.


----------



## acer86 (22. Oktober 2010)

Schmicki schrieb:


> Endlich wird es warm in der Bude!
> 
> 911/925er ~54°C
> 611er ~61°C
> ...



Hi

das Spulenfiepen hab ich auch bei den 611ern wird aber weniger umsohöher man die Graka Taktet bei mir z.b. ist es ab einer Taktrate von 900/1800MHz weg.


----------



## Gast3737 (22. Oktober 2010)

Schmicki ist also der der vor mir in der Teamlist bambucha macht..


----------



## Schmicki (22. Oktober 2010)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> Schmicki ist also der der vor mir in der Teamlist bambucha macht..



Sind wir nicht alle ein bisschen Bluna? 
Ja, ich versuche mich kontrolliert die Rangliste hochzufalten.
Dabei habe ich das Spulenfiepen in den Ohren, die Hände zum wärmen über den 140 mm Gehäuselüfter und immer ein Auge auf den Stromzähler.

Was ist denn aus deiner Idee eines Faltservers geworden?


----------



## Gast3737 (22. Oktober 2010)

verworfen..da die damalige 8800gt mir als Zeichen, dass ich es nicht tun soll, abgeraucht ist...und nen paar neue kaufen, ist mir für eine Schnapsidee zu teuer..


----------



## mattinator (22. Oktober 2010)

Mettsemmel schrieb:


> Yay, ich hab ja 1,5mio geschafft^^


, weiter so !


----------



## tripod (22. Oktober 2010)

hi leute,

habe grade bemerkt... ich bin wohl seit gestern oder so im club der f@h-millionäre


----------



## T0M@0 (22. Oktober 2010)

mein glühstrumpf


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Oktober 2010)

tripod schrieb:


> hi leute,
> 
> habe grade bemerkt... ich bin wohl seit gestern oder so im club der f@h-millionäre


 
Gratuliere! 
Mal schauen wie lange es noch bei mir geht bis ich im Club bin. 
Spätestens ab Montag geht's dann auch schneller, dann habe ich auch meine zweite Karte. 


Mal was ganz anderes: Hat von euch schon jemand mal an einem Asus Eee 1000H den Lüfter gereinigt bzw. geschmirrt?
Meiner läuf ja im 24/7-Betrieb und nun fängt der Lüfter an Geräusche zu machen.


----------



## nfsgame (22. Oktober 2010)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Mal was ganz anderes: Hat von euch schon jemand mal an einem Asus Eee 1000H den Lüfter gereinigt bzw. geschmirrt?
> Meiner läuf ja im 24/7-Betrieb und nun fängt der Lüfter an Geräusche zu machen.


Beim HE muss man dafür einfach nur den Boden abschrauben und man ist am Kühlkanal. Schmieren würde ich da nix, die 30/40mm Delta/Nidec Radiallüfter kosten ja nix.


Aso: Glückwunsch @tripod .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Oktober 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Beim HE muss man dafür einfach nur den Boden abschrauben und man ist am Kühlkanal. Schmieren würde ich da nix, die 30/40mm Delta/Nidec Radiallüfter kosten ja nix.
> 
> 
> Aso: Glückwunsch @tripod .


 
Die bekommt man also einzeln?


----------



## nfsgame (22. Oktober 2010)

Ja gibt es . Muss ich auch mal nachschauen, mein Netbook übernachtet unterm Bett auf Teppich, da machts der Lüfter denk ich mal auch nichtmehr lange .


----------



## tripod (23. Oktober 2010)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> mein glühstrumpf



danke 

mal die gtx285 und gtx480 nen tag werkeln lassen, ich bin echt gespannt, wie weit ich an deine 24k/24h ran komme


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (23. Oktober 2010)

> [20:33:23] Completed 97%
> [20:36:15] Completed 98%
> [20:39:08] Completed 99%
> [20:41:59] Completed 100%
> ...



Hab hier ein kleines Problem mit meinem GPU-Client , kann man die WU noch retten ? Der rechnet munter weiter ^^


----------



## mattinator (23. Oktober 2010)

Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> Hab hier ein kleines Problem mit meinem GPU-Client , kann man die WU noch retten ? Der rechnet munter weiter ^^



Die Unit kannst Du wohl leider vergessen, ist wohl das gleiche Problem wie hier Folding Forum • View topic - Project: 10941 - GPU3 is running past 100% completion. Allerdings hatte dieser Nutzer wohl eine sehr große Geduld:


> [13:18:35] Resumed from checkpoint
> [13:18:35] Completed 100%
> .
> .
> ...


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (23. Oktober 2010)

Ok , dann werd ich das Backup verwerfen 

Bei 1800% hat der ja nicht wenig Rechenzeit verbraten


----------



## sp01 (23. Oktober 2010)

Hi ich hab ich hab zurzeit ein Problem mit meinem SMP. Der bekommt einfach keine anderen Units ausser 6701.
Da bei dennen die Rechendauer schier unendlich lange ist, falte ich gerade gar nicht. Git es eine Möglichkeit Units zu selektieren?


----------



## mattinator (23. Oktober 2010)

sp01 schrieb:


> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit Units zu selektieren?



Erstmal die Queue Löschen durch Start SMP-Client mit Option -delete <queue> (<queue> mit Nummer der Queue ersetzen).
Danach kannst Du versuchen, die Faltleistung des Clients z.B. mit der Option -smp 2 oder -smp 3 zu reduzieren. Evtl. holt er sich dann nicht mehr solche großen Units.


----------



## sp01 (23. Oktober 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Erstmal die Queue Löschen durch Start SMP-Client mit Option -delete <queue> (<queue> mit Nummer der Queue ersetzen).
> Danach kannst Du versuchen, die Faltleistung des Clients z.B. mit der Option -smp 2 oder -smp 3 zu reduzieren. Evtl. holt er sich dann nicht mehr solche großen Units.



OK, Danke. Was sind aber Queue, Projektnummer?


----------



## mattinator (23. Oktober 2010)

sp01 schrieb:


> OK, Danke. Was sind aber Queue, Projektnummer?


Nene, die Queue-Nummer. Kannst Du aus Fahlog.txt entnehmen:


> [08:16:00] Working on queue slot *06* [October 23 08:16:00 UTC]


----------



## acer86 (23. Oktober 2010)

Hi 

werd heute mal testen was dieses Notebook An PPD bringen kann wird sicher ein RIESIGER wert 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...ram-30gb-hdd-7-0zoll-800x480-tft-usb-1-1.html

MFG: Acer86


----------



## mattinator (23. Oktober 2010)

acer86 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> werd heute mal testen was dieses Notebook An PPD bringen kann wird sicher ein RIESIGER wert
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...ram-30gb-hdd-7-0zoll-800x480-tft-usb-1-1.html
> ...



Warum hast Du in dem Foto die Kurbel vom Generator wegretuschiert ?


----------



## acer86 (23. Oktober 2010)

damit es nicht ganz so lächerlich wird

ist immerhin von 133MHz auf 233MHz Übertaktet, na ja er rechnet jetzt schon 3 stunden an den ersten % rum.

werd es aber gleich abbrechen da das Notebook kein Lüfter hat und die temps schon sehr hoch sind.

Ich will ja die Rechentechnik aus den Letzten Jahrtausend nicht  mutwillige zerstörung.

MFG: Acer86


----------



## The Master of MORARE (23. Oktober 2010)

sp01 schrieb:


> Hi ich hab ich hab zurzeit ein Problem mit meinem SMP. Der bekommt einfach keine anderen Units ausser 6701.
> Da bei dennen die Rechendauer schier unendlich lange ist, falte ich gerade gar nicht. Git es eine Möglichkeit Units zu selektieren?


Wieso bitte Problem? Die müssen halt auch gefaltet werden. Nur weil sie auf manchen Architekturen weniger schnell gefaltet werden heißt es noch lange nicht, dass sie weniger wichtig oder häufiger vorkommend sind.
Meine letzten 10 SMP-WUs waren auch acht  6701er, eine 6702er und eine 6056er.
Zweitens ist das selektieren (cherrypicking) seitens Stanford nicht gern gesehen. Die bekommen sowieso mit, dass du das tust und haben auch nichts gegen ein paar Verzweiflungslöschungen, da es Dir scheinbar um die PPD zu gehen scheint (warum sonst solltest du die langsamen Projekte löschen wollen?) könnte es sogar sein, dass Stanford Dir diese einkürzt oder ganz streicht .
Drum Stell dir mal vor du wirst krank und keiner faltet deine Projekte .


----------



## Schmicki (23. Oktober 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Drum Stell dir mal vor du wirst krank und keiner faltet deine Projekte .



Lassen wir mal das Totschlagargument in der Tasche. 

Natürlich sind alle Projekte wichtig und die Höhe der Punkte lässt auch keine richtigen Rückschlüsse auf die Wichtigkeit eines Projektes zu.
Aber wenn man sich die SMP2-WUs so anguckt, dann fallen die P6701er und P6702er doch aus dem Rahmen.
Denn wenn mein Falter anstatt 6 h für eine P60XXer, 14 h für eine P670Xer braucht und ca. 5000 PPD weniger macht, dann ist das nicht besonders attraktiv.
Für BIG-WUs bekommt man ja auch mehr Punkte und man wird gerecht entlohnt.

Letztendlich muss man die WUs so nehmen, wie so kommen. Es gab schon in der Vergangenheit Gurken-WUs und es wird sie immer wieder geben.
Meine Graka kaut auch nur auf den 611er rum.

Wenn der neue krasse Überklient rauskommt, wird bestimmt alles besser!


----------



## mattinator (23. Oktober 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Wieso bitte Problem? Die müssen halt auch gefaltet werden. Nur weil sie auf manchen Architekturen weniger schnell gefaltet werden heißt es noch lange nicht, dass sie weniger wichtig oder häufiger vorkommend sind.
> Meine letzten 10 SMP-WUs waren auch acht  6701er, eine 6702er und eine 6056er.



Sprach einer, der diese wahrscheinlich mit 'nem "AMD Phemon II X6 1090T @ 4GHz" faltet. Deine Argumente sind zwar plausibel, aber gegen jemanden mit einem "AMD Phenom X4 9950BE", wahrscheinlich sogar @Stock nicht gerade fair. Demgegenüber bist Du ja geradezu im "Folding-Himmel".


----------



## nfsgame (23. Oktober 2010)

Trotzdem! Kirschen gesammelt wird nicht, solche Leute brauchen wir nicht.


----------



## mattinator (23. Oktober 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Trotzdem! Kirschen gesammelt wird nicht, solche Leute brauchen wir nicht.



Übersetz mal  Du weißt ja auch nicht, wieviel Zeit am Tag *sp01* für's Folding hat. Bei ein paar Stunden sind dir 670x-er Projekte echte "Knochenbrecher". Bleibt mal fair und messt nicht alle an Euren OC-Maschinen. *sp01* sollte sich mal zu seinen konkreten Beweggründen äußern.


----------



## nyso (23. Oktober 2010)

Ich kann ihn schon verstehen. 
Mein X4 940 bekommt auch nur 6701er, deswegen habe ich ihn jetzt lange nicht falten lassen. 
unter 2000PPD ist einfach unfair, nichts anderes. Wenn ich sehe das ihr mit euren CPUs 30k-50k macht, vergeht einem da einfach ganz massiv jeglicher Spaß!!!

Heute den SPM wieder mal gestartet, und, wie war es anders zu erwarten: P6701 mit 1944 PPD
Klar müssen die auch gefaltet werden, soweit gehe ich ja konform, aber dann bitte mit fairen Punkten!


----------



## Fate T.H (23. Oktober 2010)

Also alles was über 30k PPD geht schaffste nur mit den richtigen Big-WU´s.
Mit diesen P67xx komm ich allerdings auch nur auf 14k PPD und kann jeden verstehen
in gegensatz zu manch anderen hier wenn man an CherryPicking dabei denkt.


----------



## nyso (23. Oktober 2010)

Tja, du hast mit denen 14k, ich habe gerade sage und schreibe 3018PPD, man steigert sich
Und das, obwohl meiner mit 140W TDP vermutlich mehr Strom aus der Dose zieht^^


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (23. Oktober 2010)

Ich schaff mit den 6701ern ca.6,7-6,9k PDD , mit den anderen die ich bisher hatte ca. 8k also bei mir ist der Unterschied nicht so erheblich.


----------



## nyso (23. Oktober 2010)

Und ich hatte noch nie andere mit dem X4


----------



## Fate T.H (23. Oktober 2010)

Nein denke das meiner mehr zieht da er übertaktet ist und per BIOS die 130Watt Sperre ausgehebelt ist 

Auch wenn ich "13-14k PPD" habe aber mal ehrlich mit den normalen oder den BIG-WU krieg ich weit mehr PPD zusammen.


----------



## LuXTuX (23. Oktober 2010)

mäckeronkels ihr 
ich bekommen nur 812PPD bei den 6701er WU's und? mir wurscht 
im moment:
windows SMP 812PPD 6701er
Linux SMP 2129PPD eine 6702er
GPU unter WIn 6354PPD 5790er WU

macht zusammen auch "nur" 9286PPD, reicht doch.


----------



## acer86 (23. Oktober 2010)

Hi

da muss ich Luxtux zustimmen, das ist nur meckern auf hohen niveau.

bekomm auch seit Montag nur noch die 6701 und 6702er WU´s komm da mit mein Steinzeit Quadcore auch nur auf 4300-4400PPD trotz OC.

aber was solls es geht hier doch um andere sachen als nur "wer hat mehr PPD" oder wer hat den dicksten Faltserver usw.

jede WU zählt und bringt die Forschung ein kleine schritt nachvorn, 

ALSO AUGEN ZU UND DURCH!!!

MFG: acer86


----------



## nyso (23. Oktober 2010)

Klar, gerade weil es mir beruflich helfen könnte was ihr faltet ist es wichtig 

Nervig ist es trotzdem, will endlich die 300k knacken^^


----------



## nichtraucher91 (23. Oktober 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Klar, gerade weil es mir beruflich helfen könnte was ihr faltet ist es wichtig
> 
> Nervig ist es trotzdem, will endlich die 300k knacken^^



chillt mal alle ne runde. 
nehmt euch ein kühles/ oder warmes Getränk und setzt euch aufs Sofa, hört euch ruhige Musik an und lasst euch einfach mal gehen. 
einige jammern hier auf einem so hohen Niveau, soviel Creme kann ich nicht übereinander stapeln. 

dabei fällt mir ein, ich sollte das Bier mal kalt stellen

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## Fate T.H (23. Oktober 2010)

acer86 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> da muss ich Luxtux zustimmen, das ist nur meckern auf hohen niveau.



Nein nicht wirklich.



acer86 schrieb:


> Hiaber was solls es geht hier doch um andere sachen als nur "wer hat mehr PPD" oder wer hat den dicksten Faltserver usw.



Für den einen ja für den anderen nicht.
Mir persönlich geht es nur um die maximierung der PPD und das ist mit solchen WUs nicht möglich.



acer86 schrieb:


> jede WU zählt und bringt die Forschung ein kleine schritt nachvorn,



Ist zwar ein Nebeneffeckt davon aber für die meisten wohl nebensächlich.


----------



## sp01 (23. Oktober 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> *sp01* sollte sich mal zu seinen konkreten Beweggründen äußern.


Der Haupt Grund bei mir ist das ich den Rechner quasi im Schlafzimmer stehen hab.
Zudem hab ich immer Angst das was überhitzen könnte, weshalb ich ihn ungern alleine lasse über längere Zeit (zB. Arbeit).
Und ja die Phenom zweite Gen. sind um einiges schneller als die erste Gen, auch das OCn ist nicht wirklich gut.
Und von 18k ppd kann ich nur träumen, bin zufrieden wen es um die 4k ppd sind.
Werd nachher mal eine in Angriff nehmen, mal schauen wie lange er braucht. Das erste mal hat ca. das dreifache an Zeit gekostet als eine sonstige WU.


----------



## klefreak (23. Oktober 2010)

Fate T.H schrieb:


> Nein nicht wirklich.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wenn gleihc diese WU's weniger Punkte geben, muss man fairerweise auch dazu sagen, dass alle anderen auch solche WU's bekommen, und zumindest bezogen auf fie Teamwertung werden acuh die anderen top Teams ausgebremst 
mfg Klemens

ps. seit ich eine leichte Spannungserhöhung am MS meines X6 gemacht habe laufen alle WU's wunderbar stabil, da hab ich länger daran geknobelt warum die immer abschmierten obwohl der RAM ansonsten immer stabiel war ;( 
bei mir macht ein P6701 (R161C17G15) noch schlappe 7790ppd wenn ich nebenher Ultrastar "singe" 
Wünsche noch HAPPY Folding !
und dass der Ehrgeiz dem TEAM erhalten bleibt


----------



## mattinator (23. Oktober 2010)

sp01 schrieb:


> Der Haupt Grund bei mir ist das ich den Rechner quasi im Schlafzimmer stehen hab.
> Zudem hab ich immer Angst das was überhitzen könnte, weshalb ich ihn ungern alleine lasse über längere Zeit (zB. Arbeit).


Sind schon verständliche Gründe. Übrigens macht sich der TeamViewer gut, wenn Du in der Fa. einen PC hast. Da kannst Du ab und zu mal nachschauen, wenn Du den Rechner unbeaufsichtigt laufen lassen willst. Z.B. starte ich meinen Rechner in der Woche nachmittags mittels WOL über's Internet und starte dann im TeamViewer die Folding-Clients.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Oktober 2010)

Ganz fair ist die Punktverteilung bei den P670* schon nicht aber was solls.

Bei FMH.Net mal ein umgekehrtes Bild:
SMP 12019 PPD bei P6060
GPU 10773PPD bei P10632

Normalerweise hat die GPU immer mehr PPD's.

Hab gestern Sa noch meine zweite Karte bekommen, muss sie jetzt nur noch einbauen und den SLI zum laufenbringen. 

Hab da noch ne Frage bezüglich dem GPU-Client: Was muss ich alles beachten bei zwei GPU-Clienten ausserd der ID des Clienten?


----------



## LuXTuX (24. Oktober 2010)

acer86 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> da muss ich Luxtux zustimmen, das ist nur meckern auf hohen niveau.
> 
> MFG: acer86



mir gibt mal jemand recht? *kalenderundstiftsuch*


----------



## mattinator (24. Oktober 2010)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Hab gestern Sa noch meine zweite Karte bekommen, muss sie jetzt nur noch einbauen und den SLI zum laufenbringen.



Brauchst Du wie schon geschrieben nicht unbedingt für Folding. Bei mir gab es mit SLI sogar weniger PPD's.



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Hab da noch ne Frage bezüglich dem GPU-Client: Was muss ich alles  beachten bei zwei GPU-Clienten ausserd der ID des Clienten?



Wie Du schon schreibst, eindeutige machineid in client.cfg und Befehlszeilen-Option -gpu 0 bzw. -gpu 1, alle anderen Optionen gleich. Ansonsten s.a. hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...-tutorial-zwei-gpu-clients-auf-einer-gpu.html.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Oktober 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Brauchst Du wie schon geschrieben nicht unbedingt für Folding. Bei mir gab es mit SLI sogar weniger PPD's.
> 
> 
> 
> Wie Du schon schreibst, eindeutige machineid in client.cfg und Befehlszeilen-Option -gpu 0 bzw. -gpu 1, alle anderen Optionen gleich. Ansonsten s.a. hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...-tutorial-zwei-gpu-clients-auf-einer-gpu.html.


 
Hab mir auch nicht ne zweite Karte fürs SLI-Falten zugelegt sondern fürs spielen.  Das ich ne zweite Karte fürs Falten habe ist nur ein sehr schöner Nebeneffekt.  SLI lässt sich ja einfach deaktivieren fürs Falten.

Hab mich glaub ein bisschen ungünstig ausgedrückt: Ich will nicht zwei Clienten auf einer GPU laufen lassen (wäre mal noch intressant zu testen) sondern je ein Client auf jeder Karte laufen lassen.

Hab noch heute Morgen NVidia unglücklich gemacht: SLI-Gespann auf einem nicht SLI-Board (Asus Crosshair 4).


----------



## nyso (24. Oktober 2010)

Geht das eig. auch mit nem DFI DK M2RSH???


----------



## mattinator (24. Oktober 2010)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Hab mich glaub ein bisschen ungünstig ausgedrückt: Ich will nicht zwei Clienten auf einer GPU laufen lassen (wäre mal noch intressant zu testen) sondern je ein Client auf jeder Karte laufen lassen.



Nene, habe den falschen Link erwischt. Ich hatte es schon richtig verstanden, die zwei genannten Optionen und natürlich zwei getrennte Startverzeichnisse für jeden Client sollte reichen. Wichtig wäre vllt. noch, dass diese Verzeichnisse am Anfang komplett leer sein sollten. Ggf. die cores (FahCore_*.exe) kannst Du vorher reinkopieren, damit sie nicht für jeden Client extra heruntergeladen werden müssen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Oktober 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Geht das eig. auch mit nem DFI DK M2RSH???


 
So wie ich es verstanden habe gehts mit allen Boards.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...-ihr-schon-sli-auf-allen-boards-moeglich.html


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Oktober 2010)

Hei der Graus, Dank mattinator rechnet jetzt auch meine zweite GTX 460 mit und ich bedank mich auch nochmal ganz herzlich dafür. 

Leider muss ich nun eine Änderung an meinem Kühlsystem vornehmen. Durch die zweite Karte heizt sich das Gehäuse weiter auf und dadurch steigt meine Wassertemperatur auf inakzeptable 40°C an. 

Tja, mit nehm Computer wirds einem nie langweilig.


----------



## LuXTuX (25. Oktober 2010)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Tja, mit nehm Computer wirds einem nie langweilig.



Mir schon, brauche was neues


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Oktober 2010)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Tja, mit nehm Computer wirds einem nie langweilig.


 
Frag mich mal - mit zeitweise 10 Computern 

Und ja, 2 Grafikkarten im Kreislauf bringen ganz schön Wärme
In meinem Fall hat sich das Einbinden einer 2. GTX275 als "Arbeit" erwiesen
Die Temp. gingen ganz schön hoch ...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Oktober 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Und ja, 2 Grafikkarten im Kreislauf bringen ganz schön Wärme
> In meinem Fall hat sich das Einbinden einer 2. GTX275 als "Arbeit" erwiesen
> Die Temp. gingen ganz schön hoch ...


 
Bei mir sind die 2 Grafikkarten nicht mal im Kreislauf, hab einen "Mischbetrieb": Nur das Mainboard und die CPU sind unter Wasser gesetzt.
Die Gainward GTX 460 GLH leitet leider den grössten Teil ihrer Abwärme ins Gehäuse statt nach draussen und dadurch heizt sich das Gehäuse auf.  Meine beide Radiator saugen dann diese erwärmte Luft an und versuchen damit das Wasser zu kühlen was im Endeffekt eine Wassertemperatur unter Vollast von etwa 40°C ergiebt.
Werd nun einen weiteren ausserhalb des Gehäuse anschliessen damit der sicher keine Abwärme erwischt.

Bevor jemand fragt wieso ich die beiden Karten nicht unter Wasser setzte ist meine Antwort drauf: Hab bis jetzt noch keinen Wasserkühler gefunden der draufpasst weil die Karte kein Reverenzdesigns ist.
Ausser dem ist der hauseigene Nichtrefernzkühler ganz anständig in der Kühlleistung.


----------



## acer86 (25. Oktober 2010)

Hi @ A.Meier-PS3

die einfachste lösung ist nur den GPU der karte zu kühlen, z.b. mit den

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer twinplex Rev. 1.2 für GTX 460, G1/8 Aquacomputer twinplex Rev. 1.2 für GTX 460, G1/8 11103

kan jetzt nur von meiner Zotac gtx 460 spreche da ich andere GTX 460er karten noch nicht ohne kühler gesehen hab, aber die kühleistung ist ok mit den gpu only kühler bei einer wassertemp von 26C° und 900/1800Mhz kommt die karte nie über 48C°.

Die Spawa´s sind bei meiner karte vom hersteller aus Passiv gekühlt, und brauchen nur ein geringen luftstrom zur kühlung, bereits ein gut durchlüftetes gehäuse reicht um diese zu kühlen.

Der GDDR5 speicher muss nicht gekühlt werden,es empfiehlt sich aber passiv kühler aufzukleben, man kan sich also den teuren Komplettkühler sparen und zu dieser Variante greifen, hab es selber so laufen.

MFG:acer86


----------



## The Master of MORARE (26. Oktober 2010)

Im Sinne der 6-Uhr-Updates stark die dunkle Seite der Macht heute ist !
So ein Mist !

Ob das die neue Falt-X2 wird?
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/123333-zotac-gtx460-x2-erste-bilder-aufgetaucht.html


----------



## acer86 (26. Oktober 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Im Sinne der 6-Uhr-Updates stark die dunkle Seite der Macht heute ist !
> So ein Mist !
> 
> Ob das die neue Falt-X2 wird?
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/123333-zotac-gtx460-x2-erste-bilder-aufgetaucht.html




die karte 4X auf ein board und dan Happy Folding


----------



## LuXTuX (26. Oktober 2010)

4x bestimmt nicht 
pro karte 375 WATT, das Netzteil muss noch erst entwickelt werden


----------



## The Master of MORARE (26. Oktober 2010)

LuXTuX schrieb:


> 4x bestimmt nicht
> pro karte 375 WATT, das Netzteil muss noch erst entwickelt werden



Naja, der Vertreter hier sieht ja schon ganz vernünftig aus, wäre jedoch schon ausgeschlaucht: SilverStone Strider ST1500, 1500W ATX 2.3 | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals.
Die Kopplung mehrerer Netzteile ist auch kein Problem, ob mit Büroklammer oder Adapter .
Für eine dritte Möglichkeit könnte ich Dir einige Kilometer Kupferdraht zukommen lassen ^^'.


----------



## LuXTuX (26. Oktober 2010)

und ein verlängerungskabel für eine steckdose beim nachbarn muss dann auch her


----------



## nichtraucher91 (26. Oktober 2010)

bedenkt das unseres Leitungen nur 16A hergeben. Also nur 3520W. 
es seiden natürlich ihr bekommt direkt vom Windrad eure Energie. die können noch ein wenig mehr


----------



## The Master of MORARE (26. Oktober 2010)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> bedenkt das unseres Leitungen nur 16A hergeben. Also nur 3520W.
> es seiden natürlich ihr bekommt direkt vom Windrad eure Energie. die können noch ein wenig mehr



Du hast immernoch nur 220V anliegen O.o?.
Außerdem gilt deine Rechnung zum Glück ja auch nur für Leutz mit ner 16A-Sicherung an _einem_ Kreis .


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (26. Oktober 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Außerdem gilt deine Rechnung zum Glück ja auch nur für Leutz mit ner 16A-Sicherung an _einem_ Kreis .



Jeder der sein Haus LAN-Party gerecht eingerichtet hat , hat mindestens 2 getrennte Stromkreise in unmittelbarer Nähe  Ist immer wieder herrlich wenn mitten unter CoD auf einmal alles steht und die Suche nach dem Sicherungskasten beginnt ^^ (Und die Laptopinhaber haben wieder was zu lachen ^^)
Oder die Sicherung nicht springt und am nächsten Tag die deformierte Steckdose begutachtet wird 
Seit jeder mit 4+ Kernen daherkommt kommt es auch hin und wieder vor das beide Stromkreise am Limit sind und Neuankömmlinge "Strompoker" spielen ^^

Achja kalte Außen-Temperaturen sind super ! Nach ein paar Stunden lüften ist es zwar saukalt im Raum aber dafür kann ich einen höheren Shader-Takt fahren 
51°C auf der GPU (@ F@H) hat schon was


----------



## acer86 (26. Oktober 2010)

OH ja so ging es mir vor jahren bei einer LAN-Party auch so, 4 Rechner und 4 bildschirme an einer steckdose und der gute spruch von ein kollegen "das passt schoo"  und schwupp war die sicherung hausen

bei mir hat sich das problem mit den Stromkreisen von alein gelöst,

seit ich aus Gesundheitlichen gründen in die Parterre unseres Hauses ziehen musste ist es mit vielen Direkt-leitung auf den Sicherungskasten kein problem mehr


MFG: Acer86
*
*


----------



## mihapiha (26. Oktober 2010)

Vorerst letzter WU Beitrag meinerseits. Ich falte nun die letzte SMP WU, dann schalte ich wieder zum alten Forum. Ich werde aber bei Gelegenheit wieder hier und da vorbei schauen und ein paar Punkte wieder beitragen...

LG


----------



## T0M@0 (26. Oktober 2010)

hab endlich die 5 Mio. 



mihapiha schrieb:


> Vorerst letzter WU Beitrag meinerseits. Ich falte nun die letzte SMP WU, dann schalte ich wieder zum alten Forum. Ich werde aber bei Gelegenheit wieder hier und da vorbei schauen und ein paar Punkte wieder beitragen...
> 
> LG



Schade


----------



## Empirelord (26. Oktober 2010)

Und ich hatte schon Angst, der überholt mich.


----------



## mihapiha (26. Oktober 2010)

Empirelord schrieb:


> Und ich hatte schon Angst, der überholt mich.



lol

470k ist ja nicht soviel... Da werd ich schon irgendwann drüber kommen...

Folding@Home


----------



## Empirelord (26. Oktober 2010)

Wenn du die mit ner 4890 und nem Q8200 erfaltest ist das schon viel.
Außerdem meinte ich mit überholen die Teamwertung.


----------



## mihapiha (26. Oktober 2010)

Empirelord schrieb:


> Wenn du die mit ner 4890 und nem Q8200 erfaltest ist das schon viel.
> Außerdem meinte ich mit überholen die Teamwertung.




Das ist schon klar. Ich habe ja nicht immer mit der CPU bzw. mit nVidia gefaltet... 1 Million habe ich nur mit Radeon HD5870 zusammengebracht... 

Ich wollte aber keinesfalls deinen Beitrag niedermachen. Versteh mich daher diesbezüglich nicht falsch.


----------



## Mettsemmel (27. Oktober 2010)

Krieg seit über ner Woche nur noch 670*er, was zur Folge hat, dass ich selbst mit PS3@24/7 nicht über 6k PPD komme...


----------



## Timmy99 (27. Oktober 2010)

Huch ich bin in den "Top 20 Producers"? Hätte ich nicht erwartet 
Bin grad voll von den Socken... Top20^^ *freut*

Frohes falten wünsch ich euch allen zur späten Stunde


----------



## LuXTuX (27. Oktober 2010)

oller cheater, will auch *schnief*


----------



## Empirelord (27. Oktober 2010)

mihapiha schrieb:


> Ich wollte aber keinesfalls deinen Beitrag niedermachen. Versteh mich daher diesbezüglich nicht falsch.


Hast du nicht, bei mir ist es halt so, dass ich in letzter Zeit nur falte, wenn der PC sowieso an ist, und da kommt halt nicht so viel zusammen, wenn der PC maximal nen paar Stunden läuft.
Und für nen (Folding)Server habe ich nicht den Segen meiner Eltern.


----------



## nyso (27. Oktober 2010)

Was meint ihr wie viel mehr PPD ich habe, wenn ich den GPU und den SMP statt unter Win7 unter Linux laufen lasse?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (27. Oktober 2010)

Empirelord schrieb:


> Und für nen (Folding)Server habe ich nicht den Segen meiner Eltern.



Ähnliches Problem habe ich auch. Mein alter Herr hat gestern in seiner charmanten Art und Weise mir verständlich gemacht, dass er es nicht einsieht seine Stromrechnung in die Höhe zu treiben um der Wissenschaft zu helfen. Das Argument, dass die zwei Notebooks zusammen grade mal 90W unter F@H aufnehmen und mein letzter Tower-PC im Idle schon 140W, interessierte nicht. 
Ich lasse die beiden letzten WU's noch fertig falten. 
Ich komme aber zurück! Spätestens nach dem Abi in der eigenen Wohnung. 

Euch allen noch ein frohes falten.
Gruß
Nichtraucher91


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Oktober 2010)

So kann's gehn, meine bessere Hälfte hat auch was gegen den 24/7Betrieb. 
Naja, wenigstens im Niedertarif aber nicht in der Nacht, däfür zu laut.


----------



## mattinator (27. Oktober 2010)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Naja, wenigstens im Niedertarif aber nicht in der Nacht, däfür zu laut.



Was stört's das Folding, wenn Ihr so laut seid ?


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Oktober 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Was stört's das Folding, wenn Ihr so laut seid ?


 
*MUAHAHAHA* - der war guuuuut


----------



## nyso (27. Oktober 2010)

Könnte mir mal bitte jemand meine Frage beantworten?

@nichtraucher: Reche einfach aus, wieviel die im Monat verbrauchen und wie viel das kostet, und die paar Euro gibst du deinem Vater. So dürfte das am Besten sein 
Höher als 10-15€ wirst du vermutlich nicht kommen.


----------



## mattinator (27. Oktober 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Was meint ihr wie viel mehr PPD ich habe, wenn ich den GPU und den SMP statt unter Win7 unter Linux laufen lasse?



Weniger, da der GPU2-Client nur unter Wine (Emulation) läuft und mittlerweile die Effizienz des CPU-SMP2-Clients unter Windows besser als unter Linux ist (oder zumindest gleich, bigadv ggf. mal ausgeschlossen).


----------



## nfsgame (27. Oktober 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Was stört's das Folding, wenn Ihr so laut seid ?


----------



## T0M@0 (27. Oktober 2010)

wer noch eine gtx460 günstig zum falten/spielen benötigt:

ZackZack! Limitierte Angebote zum Schnäppchenpreis!

mit neuem bios soll sie angeblich auch nicht mehr so laut sein 

bin gerade mit mir selber am kämpfen, ob ich mir die auch noch kaufe -_-


----------



## The Master of MORARE (27. Oktober 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Was stört's das Folding, wenn Ihr so laut seid ?


Meinen Alten^^'. Neben meinem Treppenaufgang hängt der Sicherungskasten .


----------



## T0M@0 (27. Oktober 2010)

ich glaube du hast da was nicht verstanden xD


----------



## Empirelord (27. Oktober 2010)

Das wird ja hier schon leicht pervers, dabei sind Minderjährige anwesend(ich bin doch hier mit 15 der Jüngste, oder)?
Ja, da kann man schon fast überlegen, die als physx Karte zu meiner 4890 dazuzupacken. Andererseits kann die ruhig noch nen bissl billiger werden.


----------



## nfsgame (27. Oktober 2010)

@Master: Du denkst da nicht zweideutig genug , sogar Empirelod versteht das . 

BTW: FSK16-Schild für den Fred such .


----------



## T0M@0 (27. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (27. Oktober 2010)




----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Oktober 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Was stört's das Folding, wenn Ihr so laut seid ?


Wer hat, der hat. 



So, jetzt wieder ernsthaft: Was bewirkt der "-bigadv"-Flag genau?

Giebt es eigendlich irgendwo eine Liste mit allenen Flags?

Was empfehlt ihr eigentlich momentan für aktive Flags bei den SMP und GPU Clienten?


----------



## nfsgame (27. Oktober 2010)

Liste siehe Anhang .

advmethods sagt dem Client das er "neue" Units falten soll, also welche die neu auf dem Server liegen, inklusiver den aktuellen Cores .


----------



## JeansOn (27. Oktober 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Meinen Alten^^'. Neben meinem Treppenaufgang hängt der Sicherungskasten .



Meine Güte ... ist das soo schlimm?

Erlaube Dir doch mal den Scherz und häng alles an eine getarnte Verlängerungsschnur. Nur eine Kontrolllampe nicht.

Ich wäre dann zwar als einer "Deiner Alten" nicht begeistert, wüßte aber ein helles Köpfchen zu schätzen. 

Bei totaler Humorlosigkeit auch nur eines Beteiligten rate ich selbstverständlich ab. Bloß kein Familienstreit, an dessen Ende dann eine Stromdiskussion steht.


----------



## nfsgame (27. Oktober 2010)

Ich denke das würde nicht gut gehen, die VLS müsste bei ihm von der Küche (?) die Treppe hoch ins Zimmer oder die Dachkammer. Tarnen geht da nur mit Chaos auf der Treppe (aber bitte nicht wenn ich da bin und nen Paket runterschleppen will ).


----------



## p00nage (27. Oktober 2010)

also ich hab mir heut nen smp2 client eingerichtet, nur jetzt stellt sich mir die frage, wird da meine graka auch mit ausgenutzt ? ist eine gtx260, bzw wie kann ich das meiste aus meinem system rausholen?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Oktober 2010)

p00nage schrieb:


> also ich hab mir heut nen smp2 client eingerichtet, nur jetzt stellt sich mir die frage, wird da meine graka auch mit ausgenutzt ? ist eine gtx260, bzw wie kann ich das meiste aus meinem system rausholen?


Damit deine Graka auch genutzt wird brauchst du das hier:

http://www.stanford.edu/~friedrim/.Folding@home-Win32-GPU_Vista-631.zip


----------



## The Master of MORARE (27. Oktober 2010)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> ich glaube du hast da was nicht verstanden xD





nfsgame schrieb:


> @Master: Du denkst da nicht zweideutig genug , sogar Empirelod versteht das .
> 
> BTW: FSK16-Schild für den Fred such .



Verzeiht mir, dass ich ausgerechnet im Fieber keine Fieberträume solcher Art bekomme *kranksei*. Ging mir wohl zu dreckig für solch Vorstellung^^'. Wie das ?!



JeansOn schrieb:


> Meine Güte ... ist das soo schlimm?
> 
> Erlaube Dir doch mal den Scherz und häng alles an eine getarnte Verlängerungsschnur. Nur eine Kontrolllampe nicht.
> 
> ...



Wenn du wüsstest^^'.



nfsgame schrieb:


> Ich denke das würde nicht gut gehen, die VLS müsste bei ihm von der Küche (?) die Treppe hoch ins Zimmer oder die Dachkammer. Tarnen geht da nur mit Chaos auf der Treppe (aber bitte nicht wenn ich da bin und nen Paket runterschleppen will ).


Exakt!

Naja, die Kiste steht ja nun aufm anderen Dachboden .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (27. Oktober 2010)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Damit deine Graka auch genutzt wird brauchst du das hier:
> 
> http://www.stanford.edu/~friedrim/.Folding@home-Win32-GPU_Vista-631.zip



Für GTX 260 besser den GPU2-Client: http://www.stanford.edu/group/pandegroup/folding/release/Folding@home-Win32-GPU_Vista-623.zip, Info's z.B. hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...owto-gpu2-einrichten-fuer-ati-und-nvidia.html.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Oktober 2010)

Was empfehlt ihr momentan für aktive Flags bei den SMP und GPU Clienten?

Was bringt der "-bigadv"-Flag?


----------



## mattinator (27. Oktober 2010)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Was empfehlt ihr momentan für aktive Flags bei den SMP und GPU Clienten?



Momentan bei mir konfiguriert:


CPU-SMP2: -smp 4 -local -advmethods -forceasm (bei Dir dann -smp 6)
GPU2: -gpu 0 -local -advmethods -forceasm (-gpu 0 / -gpu 1 etc. nur bei mehreren Grafikkarten / -GPU's)



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Was bringt der "-bigadv"-Flag?



Bei Deinem Phenom X6 1090t leider (noch) nichts, die bigadv-Projekte werden leider nur an Systeme mit 8 CPU-Kernen verteilt (reale und / oder virtuelle).


----------



## p00nage (27. Oktober 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Für GTX 260 besser den GPU2-Client: http://www.stanford.edu/group/pandegroup/folding/release/Folding@home-Win32-GPU_Vista-623.zip, Info's z.B. hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...owto-gpu2-einrichten-fuer-ati-und-nvidia.html.



dann muss ich quasi beide parallel laufen lassen und hab dann noch mehr leistung? ^^


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Oktober 2010)

p00nage schrieb:


> dann muss ich quasi beide parallel laufen lassen und hab dann noch mehr leistung? ^^


 Mehr Leistung in den einzelnen Clienten nicht, aber du hast 2 die am Falten sind. 

Bis jetzt giebt es leider noch kein Client mit dem man CPU&GPU am gleichen Projekt arbeiten lassen kann. 

Aber wer weiss, vielleicht sind die Jungs von Standford schon an einem solchen Clienten drann.
BigWu's mit CPU&GPU, das wärs! 
Dänn hätte auch ich meine 8 Kerne.


----------



## p00nage (27. Oktober 2010)

so läuft hfm.net zeigt 24k ppd an, wie ist dieser wert einzuschätzen? ich hab daheim noch ne ps3 und gelesen das man die auch nutzen kann kann man die daten da auch bei hfm.net am pc sehen ? und wieviel ppd schafft die ps3 slim?

auch das macbook zu nutzen wurde mir von nfsgame abgeraten


----------



## mattinator (28. Oktober 2010)

p00nage schrieb:


> so läuft hfm.net zeigt 24k ppd an, wie ist dieser wert einzuschätzen?



Mit Deinem i7 920 könnten auch bigadv-Projekte laufen, da wären mit Bonus allein durch den CPU-SMP2-Client noch mehr PPD drin. Ab welcher Übertaktung und Faltzeit / Tag Du die Deadlines und einen vernünftigen Bonus schaffts, wissen unsere "Großfalter" wie z.B. Bumblebee besser.


----------



## p00nage (28. Oktober 2010)

jo hab grad erst angefangen  ich hatte jetzt meine cpu auch knapp nen jahr auf stock laufen davor auf über 4ghz aber heut iwie net so gebacken bekommen den wieder stabil zu kriegen. deswegen hab ich ihn grad nochma auf sichere 3,4ghz runter. muss ich morgen ma sehen. theoretisch könnte ich ihn 24/7 laufen lassen


----------



## mattinator (28. Oktober 2010)

p00nage schrieb:


> deswegen hab ich ihn grad nochma auf sichere 3,4ghz runter. muss ich morgen ma sehen. theoretisch könnte ich ihn 24/7 laufen lassen



Da sollten bigadv funktionieren, kannst ja mal das hier lesen: Folding Forum • View topic - new release: extra-large work units.

EDIT: Und hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/folding-home-pcgh-team-70335/123434-bigwus.html.


----------



## CheGuarana (28. Oktober 2010)

Moin!

Gibts was neues? (In Sachen AMD Grafikkarten und folding?)

Gruß


----------



## T0M@0 (28. Oktober 2010)

nö


----------



## CheGuarana (28. Oktober 2010)

Da fehle ich nun schon so lange und halte mich ausm folding raus und dann gibts nichtmal was neues. Arggh. Dann verschwinde ich wieder in meinem Bau und halte den Winterschlaf ab.


----------



## Schmicki (28. Oktober 2010)

p00nage schrieb:


> ich hab daheim noch ne ps3 und gelesen das man die auch nutzen kann kann man die daten da auch bei hfm.net am pc sehen ? und wieviel ppd schafft die ps3 slim?





Ja, die PS3 kann man auch falten lassen. Guckstu hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/folding-home-pcgh-team-70335/83836-wie-f-h-auf-der-ps3.html


Ein Überwachungstool kann nicht auf die PS3 zugreifen.
Die PS3 bringt ca. 1000 PPD. Unabhängig davon welches Modell verwendet wird.


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Oktober 2010)

p00nage schrieb:


> ... Deswegen hab ich ihn grad nochma auf sichere 3,4ghz runter. muss ich morgen ma sehen. theoretisch könnte ich ihn 24/7 laufen lassen


 
Zur Vervollständigung deiner Aktenlage 

Ein *grosser* Core i7 auf 3.4 bis 3.6 GHz schafft die *BIG's* locker

Ein *kleiner* Core i7 auf 3.4 bis 3.6 GHz schafft die *BIG's* auch - mehr oder weniger; es kommt auf die Umgebung an
Zum Bleistift - in Kombination mit 2 GPU*3*-Clienten - kann es eng werden

Du solltest damit, wenn alles richtig läuft und bei 24/7, auf einen Tagesschnitt von >20 KPPD kommen bzw. alle rund 3 Tage über 60 KPPD *CPU-ONLY*

Kommen noch 1-2 GPU2-Clienten dazu bist du (je nach dem) bei über 30 KPPD


*grosser* = Core i7 auf einem 1366er Brett
*kleiner* = Core i7 auf einem 1156er Brett


----------



## p00nage (28. Oktober 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Zur Vervollständigung deiner Aktenlage
> 
> Ein *grosser* Core i7 auf 3.4 bis 3.6 GHz schafft die *BIG's* locker
> 
> ...



danke für die antwort  ist natürlich nen großer was muss ich denn einstellen das er BIG´s macht?


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Oktober 2010)

p00nage schrieb:


> Was muss ich denn einstellen das er BIG´s macht?


 
Also 2 Dinge sind da essentiell

1) bei der Konfiguration des Clienten musst du unbedingt big angeben (siehe Bild)
btw. mit -configonly in den Eigenschaften kannst du das nachträglich ändern

2) An die üblichen -smp -local -advmethods -forceasm muss dann noch ein *-bigadv *hintendran
Also komplett *-smp -local -advmethods -forceasm -bigadv *


----------



## p00nage (28. Oktober 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Also 2 Dinge sind da essentiell
> 
> 1) bei der Konfiguration des Clienten musst du unbedingt big angeben (siehe Bild)
> btw. mit -configonly in den Eigenschaften kannst du das nachträglich ändern
> ...



achso da wo man bei der config gefragt wird small/normal/big einfach "big"eingeben (müsste ich schon gemacht haben) und -bigadv steht auch schon drin, hm warum bekomm ich dann net mehr punkte? Hfm.net zeigt für cpu 14715PPD an und für graka 6821PPD. Sind Credits die Punkte die ich bekomm wenns fertig ist ?


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Oktober 2010)

p00nage schrieb:


> Hm warum bekomm ich dann net mehr punkte? Hfm.net zeigt für cpu 14715PPD an und für graka 6821PPD. Sind Credits die Punkte die ich bekomm wenns fertig ist ?


 
Also erstmal.. welches Project (WU) faltet deine CPU gerade
Dann.... 6821PPD können - je nach WU - für deine GPU in Ordnung sein

Und ja, Credits heisst was du "am Schluss" bekommst
Diese Berechnung basiert auf der aktuellen Faltleistung und kann je nach dem auch (leicht) schwanken


----------



## p00nage (28. Oktober 2010)

meine cpu macht gerade project 6060(R1,C166,G60) ca 3500 credits
und gpu macht project P6602(R4,C180,G402) ca 450 credits


----------



## mattinator (28. Oktober 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> 2) An die üblichen -smp -local -advmethods -forceasm muss dann noch ein *-bigadv *hintendran
> Also komplett *-smp -local -advmethods -forceasm -bigadv *





p00nage schrieb:


> und -bigadv steht auch schon drin, hm warum bekomm ich dann net mehr  punkte?





p00nage schrieb:


> meine cpu macht gerade project 6060(R1,C166,G60) ca 3500 credits



Ist ein Projekt mit A3-Core, nicht A2. In dem von mir o.g. Link steht noch folgender Hinweis:



> *Q: I have all of that but for some reason I'm still being assigned regular WUs.*
> ...
> *A2:  If you're using -advmethods or any other flag intended to designate a  specific class of WU assignment, remove that flag becuase it can  override -bigadv.*



Also mal -advmethods entfernen und schauen, ob Du ein A2-Projekt bekommst.


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Oktober 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Also mal -advmethods entfernen und schauen, ob Du ein A2-Projekt bekommst.


 
Könnte noch eine Massnahme sein - worth a try

Bei mir allerdings läuft es mit *-smp -local -advmethods -forceasm -bigadv *

Lass auf alle Fälle die 6060 zu Ende laufen und stell danach um


----------



## p00nage (28. Oktober 2010)

naja ich lass es ma bis montag abend so laufen weil geh dann in der nächsten zeit heim da ich morgen keine FH mehr hab


----------



## D!str(+)yer (28. Oktober 2010)

Kann es sein, das im Moment für den GPU Client nur noch 611er WUs gibt  ?

Ich bekomme echt gar nichts anderes mehr rein


----------



## The Master of MORARE (28. Oktober 2010)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Kann es sein, das im Moment für den GPU Client nur noch 611er WUs gibt  ?
> 
> Ich bekomme echt gar nichts anderes mehr rein



Nope, GPU2 mit massig 353er Projekten!
Kam gerade nach hause und was seh ich da O.o:


```
Projekt    : 6063
 Core       : SMP2 Gromacs
 Frames     : 100
 Gutschrift : 481 Punkte


 -- AMD Phenom II X6 1090T 4GHz --

 Minimale Frame-Dauer   : 2mn 46s - 20273.97 ppd
 Gemittelte Frame-Dauer : 2mn 46s - 20273.97 ppd
 Aktuelle Frame-Dauer   : 2mn 47s - 20092.14 ppd
 L3F-Frame-Dauer        : 2mn 47s - 20092.14 ppd
 Effektive Frame-Dauer  : 2mn 47s - 20092.14 ppd
```

Eben sagt FahMon sogar 21637 PPD !


----------



## acer86 (28. Oktober 2010)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Kann es sein, das im Moment für den GPU Client nur noch 611er WUs gibt  ?
> 
> Ich bekomme echt gar nichts anderes mehr rein




Hi 

bekomm auch seit letzte woche nur noch 611er rein

MFG:acer86


----------



## The Master of MORARE (28. Oktober 2010)

acer86 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> bekomm auch seit letzte woche nur noch 611er rein
> 
> MFG:acer86


 Hmmm. Viele GPU3-Server sind "full"... Viellecht gibbet es neue Projekte...oder _DEN_ Durchbruch!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Oktober 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Nope, GPU2 mit massig 353er Projekten!
> Kam gerade nach hause und was seh ich da O.o:
> 
> 
> ...


 
Was hast du alles an Flags gesetzt?


----------



## The Master of MORARE (28. Oktober 2010)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Was hast du alles an Flags gesetzt?


Ganz normal:

```
morare@Morare-Haupt:~$ LD_LIBRARY_PATH=~/lib64-fah ./fah6 -smp 6 -verbosity 9
```
Das "komische" ist nur der "Fix", damit er die Version der Libs erkennt. Oller alter Klient !


----------



## tom7 (28. Oktober 2010)

acer86 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> bekomm auch seit letzte woche nur noch 611er rein
> 
> MFG:acer86



Ist bei mir auch so. Meine GTX 460 macht damit auch weniger PPDs (wenn mich meine Erinnerung jetzt nicht täuscht...)

PS: Juhuu, ich bin in den Top 500


----------



## T0M@0 (28. Oktober 2010)

juhu, der GPU3 hat wieder 925 Credit WU's!


----------



## acer86 (28. Oktober 2010)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> juhu, der GPU3 hat wieder 925 Credit WU's!



auch haben will


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Oktober 2010)

Die eine Karte ist an einer 925er und der andere an einer 912er dran.


----------



## acer86 (28. Oktober 2010)

hab gerade nee neue Wu bekommen aber leider wider nur nee 611er,

na ja dan hilft nur noch eins OC!

bis jetzt läuft die gtx 460 nur mit 900/1800MHz aber wen ich nur noch 611er bekomme muss ich mit den takt höher gehen.

hab testweiße gestern die gtx 460 bei 1,050volt bei ein takt von 950/1850MHz gehabt. das macht dan bei einer 611er wu 12250PPD

ma sehen ob ich die karte auf 1,0ghz bekomme, beim letzten versuch wollte die gtx leider nicht mitspielen
muss warscheinlich mit der spannung noch höher gehen
MFG: acer86


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Oktober 2010)

acer86 schrieb:


> bis jetzt läuft die gtx 460 nur mit 900/1800MHz aber wen ich nur noch 611er bekomme muss ich mit den takt höher gehen.


 Noch mit Standartspannung oder schon leicht erhöht?


----------



## acer86 (28. Oktober 2010)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Noch mit Standartspannung oder schon leicht erhöht?



hi

900/1800MHz sind ohne probleme mit der standard spannung von 1,025volt möglich,

950/1850 geht nur mit 1,050 volt bei meiner karte

1000/2000MHz sind mit 1,075volt drin aber nicht stabil.

die maximale spannung bei meiner karte ohne biosmod liegt bei 1,087volt also sind die 1000/2000Mhz noch drin, muss ich die tage ma probieren 

mfg: acer86


----------



## The Master of MORARE (28. Oktober 2010)

Hmmm. Ich bekam eben auch keine GPU2-WUs mehr, die werden wirklich basteln.


----------



## T0M@0 (28. Oktober 2010)

Meine schafft mit standart nur 825mhz schade eigentlich... Wenns mal wieder kalt im zimmer ist, dann werde ich mal mit höherer spannung testen


----------



## acer86 (28. Oktober 2010)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Meine schafft mit standart nur 825mhz schade eigentlich... Wenns mal wieder kalt im zimmer ist, dann werde ich mal mit höherer spannung testen



hab in verschiedenen foren gelesen das manche hersteller bei der gtx 460 nur eine spannung von 0,970 vollt haben 

wie ist es bei deiner karte?


----------



## Empirelord (28. Oktober 2010)

Ich glaube wenn Acer86 so weitermacht bin ich bald wieder nen Platz weiter hinten, schade eigentlich.
Ansonsten ist der Core 16, also Open Cl Support schon von den Entwicklern releast worden und bei Stanford im closed beta Test, es steht also zu erwarten, dass dieser demnächst erscheinen wird.(Als Weihnachtsgeschenk vielleicht).


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (28. Oktober 2010)

Ich will ja wirklich nicht meckern und jeder macht Fehler aber bei 





T0M@0 schrieb:


> standart





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Standartspannung


 krieg ich Augenkrebs 

Es heißt Standar*d*


----------



## The Master of MORARE (28. Oktober 2010)

Ich möchte ja nicht meckern, aber in letzter Zeit haben wir zu viel "Standartentag"

Edit: Der andere Master war schneller .


----------



## acer86 (28. Oktober 2010)

ich gelobe Besserung!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Oktober 2010)

Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> Ich will ja wirklich nicht meckern und jeder macht Fehler aber bei krieg ich Augenkrebs
> 
> Es heißt Standar*d*


 Da macht man dir was zu liebe und du meckerst!


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (28. Oktober 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Ich möchte ja nicht meckern, aber in letzter Zeit haben wir zu viel "Standartentag"
> 
> Edit: Der andere Master war schneller .



Zwei Dumme ein Gedanke 

<- Originaler Master 



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Da macht man dir was zu liebe und du meckerst!



Ich bitte um Entschuldigung ! Konnte ich ja nicht wissen dass du das extra für mich machst


----------



## The Master of MORARE (28. Oktober 2010)

Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> Zwei Dumme ein Gedanke
> 
> <- Originaler Master
> 
> ...


Lass sehen; deine PPD !
Wir sind schon ne lustige Truppe hier. Das gefällt .


----------



## acer86 (28. Oktober 2010)

Empirelord schrieb:


> Ich glaube wenn Acer86 so weitermacht bin ich bald wieder nen Platz weiter hinten, schade eigentlich.
> Ansonsten ist der Core 16, also Open Cl Support schon von den Entwicklern releast worden und bei Stanford im closed beta Test, es steht also zu erwarten, dass dieser demnächst erscheinen wird.(Als Weihnachtsgeschenk vielleicht).



Tut mir Leid aber ich will dieses Jahr noch 1Million schaffen

MFG: acer86


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (28. Oktober 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Lass sehen; deine PPD !



Pfff ich hab schon gefaltet da wusstest du noch nichtmal was PCGH ist


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Oktober 2010)

Test: AMD Phenom II X6 1055T und 1090T BE (Seite 35) - 27.04.2010 - ComputerBase

600MHz mehr Takt bei fast verdoppelten Stromverbrauch? 
20% Mehrleistung für 182Watt? 

Ist der 1090T so extrem oder ist bei anderen CPU's auch so? 

Wen soviel ausmacht, werd ich wohl bei der Standardspannung mit 3712MHz bleiben.
Vielleicht mal kurz test.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (29. Oktober 2010)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Test: AMD Phenom II X6 1055T und 1090T BE (Seite 35) - 27.04.2010 - ComputerBase
> 
> 600MHz mehr Takt bei fast verdoppelten Stromverbrauch?
> 20% Mehrleistung für 182Watt?
> ...



Naja, sie gaben ihm ganze 1,6 Volt !
Was liegen eigentlich für Stromstärken "um den Sockel herum" an?


----------



## T0M@0 (29. Oktober 2010)

acer86 schrieb:


> hab in verschiedenen foren gelesen das manche hersteller bei der gtx 460 nur eine spannung von 0,970 vollt haben
> 
> wie ist es bei deiner karte?



jo, die hat 0,97 volt... dann geht da wohl noch was 



Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> Ich will ja wirklich nicht meckern und jeder macht Fehler aber bei   krieg ich Augenkrebs
> 
> Es heißt Standar*d*


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (29. Oktober 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Was liegen eigentlich für Stromstärken "um den Sockel herum" an?



Ist zwar eher ein Schätzwert , aber wenn man ca. 80 Watt für Peripherie abzieht (Ich gehe mal davon aus das sich die 377 Watt auf das ganze Sys beziehen) bleiben noch 297 Watt / 1,6 = 185 A im Übertakteten Zustand.


----------



## nyso (29. Oktober 2010)

So, endlich mal was anderes als diese P607X Dinger, und schon macht der X4 statt 2500-3000PPD plötzlich knapp 5000PPD


----------



## acer86 (29. Oktober 2010)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> jo, die hat 0,97 volt... dann geht da wohl noch was



Ja wen bei deiner Karte die Spannung nur auf 0,97Volt liegt dan hast du noch luft bis 1,025Volt, das reicht dan für ein Takt von 900/1800Mhz Stabil


----------



## acer86 (29. Oktober 2010)

Was haltet ihr hiervon: Galaxy Geforce GTS 450 Hall of Fame mit Twin Turbo Pro und 1,0 GHz - Update - geforce, nvidia, overclocking, fermi

Mit 1Ghz takt sollten bei einer 611er Wu locker 11500PPD drin sein und bei einer 912/925er 14300PPD  wen der preiß deutlich unter einer GTX 460 ist ist es eine Option für ein 24/7 Folding PC


----------



## Bumblebee (29. Oktober 2010)

Na ja - die HoF ist sicherlich "ganz nett"
Ich werde wohl dieses WE die Gainward GTS-450 GLH 1GB DDR5 zum ersten Mal anwerfen
Mal schauen was die Karte so abliefert


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. Oktober 2010)

Für alle die den ultimativen Fallcomputer wollen, über finanzielle Mittel und den nötigen Platz verfügen hab ich hier was:
Tianhe-1A - Schnellster Supercomputer steht in China - PC-Welt.de - PC-WELT


----------



## Bumblebee (29. Oktober 2010)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Für alle die den ultimativen Fallcomputer wollen, über finanzielle Mittel und den nötigen Platz verfügen hab ich hier was:
> Tianhe-1A - Schnellster Supercomputer steht in China - PC-Welt.de - PC-WELT


 
Ist ja nett, aber...

Ich zitiere:

== > So stecken im Tianhe-1A exakt 7.168 GPUs des Typs Nvidia Tesla M2050 und 14.336 Intel Xeon CPUs <==

.. Diese Menge hat unser Team schon (fast) alleine zu bieten *GROSSKOTZ*

Also, zukünftig nennen wir uns *Tianhe-1A in Germany *


----------



## LuXTuX (29. Oktober 2010)

*idee*
überreden wir die mal für unser team zu falten?


----------



## DerSitzRiese (29. Oktober 2010)

ich bekomme schon den ganzen Tag keine "Arbeit" für meinen ATI-GPU CLient...


----------



## nfsgame (29. Oktober 2010)

Die werden an den Servern rumbasteln , vielleicht ein Zeichen fürn OCL *hoff*? DNF hats ja auch noch geschafft .


----------



## LuXTuX (29. Oktober 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Die werden an den Servern rumbasteln , vielleicht ein Zeichen fürn OCL *hoff*? DNF hats ja auch noch geschafft .



OCL? DNF? häääääääääääääääääääääääää?


----------



## nfsgame (29. Oktober 2010)

OCL= OpenCL-Client
DNF= Duke Nukem Forever


Der Thread zum nächsten Teamtreffen ist übrigens on .


----------



## nyso (29. Oktober 2010)

Eben gabs nen Update von HFM.NET von 0.5. auf 0.6 oder so. Weiß einer von euch, was das Update bewirkt hat?


----------



## Fate T.H (29. Oktober 2010)

Kann man hier nachlesen was geändert wurde -> hfm-net - Project Hosting on Google Code


----------



## computertod (29. Oktober 2010)

was bedeutet denn folgendes:

```
--- Opening Log file [October 29 10:50:31 UTC] 


# Windows GPU Console Edition #################################################
###############################################################################

                       Folding@Home Client Version 6.30r1

                          http://folding.stanford.edu

###############################################################################
###############################################################################

Launch directory: C:\Users\computertod\Downloads\GPU3
Executable: C:\Users\computertod\Downloads\GPU3\Folding@home-Win32-GPU.exe


[10:50:31] - Ask before connecting: No
[10:50:31] - User name: computertod (Team 70335)
[10:50:31] - User ID: 690959902007751F
[10:50:31] - Machine ID: 2
[10:50:31] 
[10:50:31] Gpu type=1 species=4.
[10:50:31] Loaded queue successfully.
[10:50:31] 
[10:50:31] + Processing work unit
[10:50:31] Core required: FahCore_11.exe
[10:50:31] Core found.
[10:50:31] Working on queue slot 08 [October 29 10:50:31 UTC]
[10:50:31] + Working ...
[10:50:31] 
[10:50:31] *------------------------------*
[10:50:31] Folding@Home GPU Core - Beta
[10:50:31] Version 1.24 (Mon Feb 9 11:00:12 PST 2009)
[10:50:31] 
[10:50:31] Compiler  : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 14.00.50727.762 for 80x86 
[10:50:31] Build host: amoeba
[10:50:31] Board Type: AMD
[10:50:31] Core      : 
[10:50:31] Preparing to commence simulation
[10:50:31] - Looking at optimizations...
[10:50:31] - Files status OK
[10:50:31] - Expanded 98757 -> 492188 (decompressed 498.3 percent)
[10:50:31] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=98757 data_size=492188, decompressed_data_size=492188 diff=0
[10:50:31] - Digital signature verified
[10:50:31] 
[10:50:31] Project: 5732 (Run 2, Clone 449, Gen 205)
[10:50:31] 
[10:50:31] Assembly optimizations on if available.
[10:50:31] Entering M.D.
[10:50:37] Will resume from checkpoint file
[10:50:37] Tpr hash work/wudata_08.tpr:  945461963 3617130285 190494100 1470501891 698622211
[10:50:38] Working on Protein
[10:50:38] Client config found, loading data.
[10:50:38] Starting GUI Server
[10:50:43] Resuming from checkpoint
[10:50:43] fcCheckPointResume: retreived and current tpr file hash:
[10:50:43]    0    945461963    945461963
[10:50:43]    1   3617130285   3617130285
[10:50:43]    2    190494100    190494100
[10:50:43]    3   1470501891   1470501891
[10:50:43]    4    698622211    698622211
[10:50:43] Completed 68%
[10:57:44] Completed 69%
[11:04:33] Completed 70%
[11:11:11] Completed 71%
[11:18:41] Completed 72%
[11:26:12] Completed 73%
[11:33:31] Completed 74%
[11:40:20] Completed 75%

Folding@Home Client Shutdown.


--- Opening Log file [October 29 11:45:13 UTC] 


# Windows GPU Console Edition #################################################
###############################################################################

                       Folding@Home Client Version 6.30r1

                          http://folding.stanford.edu

###############################################################################
###############################################################################

Launch directory: C:\Users\computertod\Downloads\GPU3
Executable: C:\Users\computertod\Downloads\GPU3\Folding@home-Win32-GPU.exe


[11:45:13] - Ask before connecting: No
[11:45:13] - User name: computertod (Team 70335)
[11:45:13] - User ID: 690959902007751F
[11:45:13] - Machine ID: 2
[11:45:13] 
[11:45:13] Gpu type=1 species=4.
[11:45:14] Loaded queue successfully.
[11:45:14] 
[11:45:14] + Processing work unit
[11:45:14] Core required: FahCore_11.exe
[11:45:14] Core found.
[11:45:14] Working on queue slot 08 [October 29 11:45:14 UTC]
[11:45:14] + Working ...
[11:45:14] 
[11:45:14] *------------------------------*
[11:45:14] Folding@Home GPU Core - Beta
[11:45:14] Version 1.24 (Mon Feb 9 11:00:12 PST 2009)
[11:45:14] 
[11:45:14] Compiler  : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 14.00.50727.762 for 80x86 
[11:45:14] Build host: amoeba
[11:45:14] Board Type: AMD
[11:45:14] Core      : 
[11:45:14] Preparing to commence simulation
[11:45:14] - Looking at optimizations...
[11:45:14] - Files status OK
[11:45:14] - Expanded 98757 -> 492188 (decompressed 498.3 percent)
[11:45:14] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=98757 data_size=492188, decompressed_data_size=492188 diff=0
[11:45:14] - Digital signature verified
[11:45:14] 
[11:45:14] Project: 5732 (Run 2, Clone 449, Gen 205)
[11:45:14] 
[11:45:14] Assembly optimizations on if available.
[11:45:14] Entering M.D.
[11:45:20] Will resume from checkpoint file
[11:45:20] Tpr hash work/wudata_08.tpr:  945461963 3617130285 190494100 1470501891 698622211
[11:45:20] Working on Protein
[11:45:20] Client config found, loading data.
[11:45:20] Starting GUI Server
[11:45:24] Resuming from checkpoint
[11:45:24] fcCheckPointResume: retreived and current tpr file hash:
[11:45:24]    0    945461963    945461963
[11:45:24]    1   3617130285   3617130285
[11:45:24]    2    190494100    190494100
[11:45:24]    3   1470501891   1470501891
[11:45:24]    4    698622211    698622211
[11:45:24] File work/wudata_08.log has changed since last checkpoint
[11:45:24] mdrun_gpu returned 
[11:45:24] Checkpoint failure
[11:45:24] 
[11:45:24] Folding@home Core Shutdown: UNSTABLE_MACHINE
[11:45:28] CoreStatus = 7A (122)
[11:45:28] Sending work to server
[11:45:28] Project: 5732 (Run 2, Clone 449, Gen 205)


[11:45:28] + Attempting to send results [October 29 11:45:28 UTC]
[11:45:28] Gpu type=1 species=4.
[11:45:29] + Results successfully sent
[11:45:29] Thank you for your contribution to Folding@Home.
[11:45:33] - Preparing to get new work unit...
[11:45:33] Cleaning up work directory
[11:45:33] + Attempting to get work packet
[11:45:33] Gpu type=1 species=4.
[11:45:33] - Connecting to assignment server
[11:45:34] + No appropriate work server was available; will try again in a bit.
[11:45:34] + Couldn't get work instructions.
[11:45:34] - Attempt #1  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.
[11:45:42] + Attempting to get work packet
[11:45:42] Gpu type=1 species=4.
[11:45:42] - Connecting to assignment server
[11:45:43] + No appropriate work server was available; will try again in a bit.
[11:45:43] + Couldn't get work instructions.
[11:45:43] - Attempt #2  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.
[11:46:06] + Attempting to get work packet
[11:46:06] Gpu type=1 species=4.
[11:46:06] - Connecting to assignment server
[11:46:07] + No appropriate work server was available; will try again in a bit.
[11:46:07] + Couldn't get work instructions.
[11:46:07] - Attempt #3  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.
[11:46:30] + Attempting to get work packet
[11:46:30] Gpu type=1 species=4.
[11:46:30] - Connecting to assignment server
[11:46:31] + No appropriate work server was available; will try again in a bit.
[11:46:31] + Couldn't get work instructions.
[11:46:31] - Attempt #4  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.
[11:47:11] + Attempting to get work packet
[11:47:11] Gpu type=1 species=4.
[11:47:11] - Connecting to assignment server
[11:47:12] + No appropriate work server was available; will try again in a bit.
[11:47:12] + Couldn't get work instructions.
[11:47:12] - Attempt #5  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.
[11:48:33] + Attempting to get work packet
[11:48:33] Gpu type=1 species=4.
[11:48:33] - Connecting to assignment server
[11:48:34] + No appropriate work server was available; will try again in a bit.
[11:48:34] + Couldn't get work instructions.
[11:48:34] - Attempt #6  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.
[11:51:26] + Attempting to get work packet
[11:51:26] Gpu type=1 species=4.
[11:51:26] - Connecting to assignment server
[11:51:27] + No appropriate work server was available; will try again in a bit.
[11:51:27] + Couldn't get work instructions.
[11:51:27] - Attempt #7  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.
[11:56:57] + Attempting to get work packet
[11:56:57] Gpu type=1 species=4.
[11:56:57] - Connecting to assignment server
[11:56:58] + No appropriate work server was available; will try again in a bit.
[11:56:58] + Couldn't get work instructions.
[11:56:58] - Attempt #8  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.
[12:07:51] + Attempting to get work packet
[12:07:51] Gpu type=1 species=4.
[12:07:51] - Connecting to assignment server
[12:07:52] + No appropriate work server was available; will try again in a bit.
[12:07:52] + Couldn't get work instructions.
[12:07:52] - Attempt #9  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.
[12:29:20] + Attempting to get work packet
[12:29:20] Gpu type=1 species=4.
[12:29:20] - Connecting to assignment server
[12:29:21] + No appropriate work server was available; will try again in a bit.
[12:29:21] + Couldn't get work instructions.
[12:29:21] - Attempt #10  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.
[13:12:06] + Attempting to get work packet
[13:12:06] Gpu type=1 species=4.
[13:12:06] - Connecting to assignment server
[13:12:07] + No appropriate work server was available; will try again in a bit.
[13:12:07] + Couldn't get work instructions.
[13:12:07] - Attempt #11  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.

Folding@Home Client Shutdown.


--- Opening Log file [October 29 15:06:03 UTC] 


# Windows GPU Console Edition #################################################
###############################################################################

                       Folding@Home Client Version 6.30r1

                          http://folding.stanford.edu

###############################################################################
###############################################################################

Launch directory: C:\Users\computertod\Downloads\GPU3
Executable: C:\Users\computertod\Downloads\GPU3\Folding@home-Win32-GPU.exe


[15:06:03] - Ask before connecting: No
[15:06:03] - User name: computertod (Team 70335)
[15:06:03] - User ID: 690959902007751F
[15:06:03] - Machine ID: 2
[15:06:03] 
[15:06:03] Gpu type=1 species=4.
[15:06:03] Loaded queue successfully.
[15:06:03] - Preparing to get new work unit...
[15:06:03] Cleaning up work directory
[15:06:03] + Attempting to get work packet
[15:06:03] Gpu type=1 species=4.
[15:06:03] - Connecting to assignment server
[15:06:06] + No appropriate work server was available; will try again in a bit.
[15:06:06] + Couldn't get work instructions.
[15:06:06] - Attempt #1  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.
[15:06:20] + Attempting to get work packet
[15:06:20] Gpu type=1 species=4.
[15:06:20] - Connecting to assignment server
[15:06:23] + No appropriate work server was available; will try again in a bit.
[15:06:23] + Couldn't get work instructions.
[15:06:23] - Attempt #2  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.
[15:06:33] + Attempting to get work packet
[15:06:33] Gpu type=1 species=4.
[15:06:33] - Connecting to assignment server
[15:06:36] + No appropriate work server was available; will try again in a bit.
[15:06:36] + Couldn't get work instructions.
[15:06:36] - Attempt #3  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.
[15:07:06] + Attempting to get work packet
[15:07:06] Gpu type=1 species=4.
[15:07:06] - Connecting to assignment server
[15:07:07] + No appropriate work server was available; will try again in a bit.
[15:07:07] + Couldn't get work instructions.
[15:07:07] - Attempt #4  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.
[15:07:58] + Attempting to get work packet
[15:07:58] Gpu type=1 species=4.
[15:07:58] - Connecting to assignment server
[15:08:00] + No appropriate work server was available; will try again in a bit.
[15:08:00] + Couldn't get work instructions.
[15:08:00] - Attempt #5  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.
[15:09:27] + Attempting to get work packet
[15:09:27] Gpu type=1 species=4.
[15:09:27] - Connecting to assignment server
[15:09:28] + No appropriate work server was available; will try again in a bit.
[15:09:28] + Couldn't get work instructions.
[15:09:28] - Attempt #6  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.
[15:12:14] + Attempting to get work packet
[15:12:14] Gpu type=1 species=4.
[15:12:14] - Connecting to assignment server
[15:12:16] + No appropriate work server was available; will try again in a bit.
[15:12:16] + Couldn't get work instructions.
[15:12:16] - Attempt #7  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.

Folding@Home Client Shutdown.


--- Opening Log file [October 29 15:22:40 UTC] 


# Windows GPU Console Edition #################################################
###############################################################################

                       Folding@Home Client Version 6.30r1

                          http://folding.stanford.edu

###############################################################################
###############################################################################

Launch directory: C:\Users\computertod\Downloads\GPU3
Executable: C:\Users\computertod\Downloads\GPU3\Folding@home-Win32-GPU.exe


[15:22:40] - Ask before connecting: No
[15:22:40] - User name: computertod (Team 70335)
[15:22:40] - User ID: 690959902007751F
[15:22:40] - Machine ID: 2
[15:22:40] 
[15:22:40] Gpu type=1 species=4.
[15:22:41] Loaded queue successfully.
[15:22:41] - Preparing to get new work unit...
[15:22:41] Cleaning up work directory
[15:22:41] + Attempting to get work packet
[15:22:41] Gpu type=1 species=4.
[15:22:41] - Connecting to assignment server
[15:22:42] + No appropriate work server was available; will try again in a bit.
[15:22:42] + Couldn't get work instructions.
[15:22:42] - Attempt #1  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.
[15:22:52] + Attempting to get work packet
[15:22:52] Gpu type=1 species=4.
[15:22:52] - Connecting to assignment server
[15:22:53] + No appropriate work server was available; will try again in a bit.
[15:22:53] + Couldn't get work instructions.
[15:22:53] - Attempt #2  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.

Folding@Home Client Shutdown.
```
will der da neue WUs anfordern, obwohl er erst bei 75% ist?


----------



## Empirelord (29. Oktober 2010)

Der hat die alte wegen Rechenfehlern abgebrochen.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (29. Oktober 2010)

> [11:45:24] Folding@home Core Shutdown: UNSTABLE_MACHINE



 *mehr Zeichen brauch*


----------



## computertod (29. Oktober 2010)

was du meinen?
war auf meiner HD5770, die läuft @ stock


----------



## nichtraucher91 (29. Oktober 2010)

tja vllt ist ihr zu warm oder der Client ist instabil von Haus aus...


----------



## computertod (29. Oktober 2010)

öhm, zu warm ist der bestimmt nicht (Wakü) - wobei, die Spawas, die werden nur passiv gekühlt
der Client funktioniert doch jetzt schon seit august?


----------



## acer86 (29. Oktober 2010)

computertod schrieb:


> öhm, zu warm ist der bestimmt nicht (Wakü) - wobei, die Spawas, die werden nur passiv gekühlt
> der Client funktioniert doch jetzt schon seit august?




Hi

wen die Temp´s ok sind dan kan es z.b. auch daran liegen wen du zu viel am Rechner Arbeitest z.b. youtube oder Gaming usw das er Rechenfehler im Client Produziert und dan irgendwan Abbricht,
Spreche da aus eigener Erfahrung, hab im Hintergrund ein Video Umgewandelt und schwup war der Client wegen zu viel Fehler beendet.

MFG: acer86


----------



## Fate T.H (29. Oktober 2010)

Also diese BigWU hat es in sich 

Project ID: 2684
Core: GRO-A3
Credit: 8955
Frames: 100


Name: Core i7 Remote
Path: \\Cerberus\fah\
Number of Frames Observed: 68

Min. Time / Frame : 00:43:55 - 21.161,3 PPD
Avg. Time / Frame : 00:44:22 - 20.840,2 PPD
Cur. Time / Frame : 00:44:11 - 20.866,4 PPD
R3F. Time / Frame : 00:44:16 - 20.827,2 PPD
All  Time / Frame : 00:44:22 - 20.780,2 PPD
Eff. Time / Frame : 00:44:47 - 20.586,9 PPD
mit Bonus : ~64000 Credits


----------



## computertod (29. Oktober 2010)

mh, wenn ich zocke oder die Leistung anderweitig benötige beende ich den Client eig. immer
wobei, gestern hab ich nen Film geschaut (Baader Meinhof Komplex) und den Clienten dabei laufen lassen, lags wohl daran.

€: jetzt hat er anscheindend wieder ne WU


----------



## Timmy99 (29. Oktober 2010)

Puhh.. grad mal das Fenster aufgerissen für 5 Minuten. PC verfiel in eine "Winterstarre".
CPU: 20°C
Cores: 17°C
GTX460 Hawk: 20°C
HDD 23°C (zu kalt?)

Zur feier des Abends hab ich mal meine Sparflamme aussetzen lassen, und bin zu Fulload zurückgekehrt *Signatur aktualisiert*.

Unter folding:

CPU: 38°C
Cores: 50°C
GTX460 Hawk: 49°C
HDD 23°C (immernoch zu kalt?)

Alles mit Luft gekühlt... kalter Luft 

Happy folding euch allen.


----------



## acer86 (29. Oktober 2010)

Timmy99 schrieb:


> Puhh.. grad mal das Fenster aufgerissen für 5 Minuten. PC verfiel in eine "Winterstarre".
> CPU: 20°C
> Cores: 17°C
> GTX460 Hawk: 20°C
> ...



WOW solche temps mit Luftkühlung nicht schlecht!!
da komm ich mit meiner wakü nicht mit 

bei mir sieht es so aus Zimmer temp : 23,5C° Dank Folding @ Home
                              Wassertemp : 25,8C°
                                          CPU: 48C° (cores)
              GTX 460 @900/1800MHZ: 49C°
                                           MB: 32C°
(alles unter wasser mit 3x 360mm Radi + 9 lüfter @ 4,0Vollt 380RPM super silent)

Netzteil lüfter @ 6Volt ca. 650RPM

MFG: Acer86


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. Oktober 2010)

acer86 schrieb:


> WOW solche temps mit Luftkühlung nicht schlecht!!
> da komm ich mit meiner wakü nicht mit
> 
> bei mir sieht es so aus Zimmer temp : 23,5C° Dank Folding @ Home
> ...


 Ein paar stärkere Lüfter und schon wärs du dabei, aber halt dann kein Super Silent mehr. Beides geht fast nicht. 

Morgen starte ich auch meine Umbau/Auslagerungsaktion: Sämtliche Radiatoren raus aus dem Gehäuse. 

Temperatur sind mit der zweiten Grafikkarte einfach zu hoch beim falten:
CPU: 51-53°C
Wasser: 38-41°C 
MB: 44°C
NB: 49°C
SB: 45°C


----------



## Timmy99 (29. Oktober 2010)

Jungs, ich bin wiedermal auf ein Problem gestoßen: Wollte meine ausrangierte GTS250 doch nochmal mitfalten lassen. Extra Ordner angelegt, work Ordner gelöscht, alle Fahcores, log und config gelöscht.
Verknüpfung aufn Desktop mit -local -gpu 1 Flag gesetzt.
Dann wie gewohnt alles eingestellt. Timmy99, Teamnummer, Passkey, Mashine ID etc.
Nun gibt mir der GPU-1 Client folgendes aus:


```
[21:37:51] + Processing work unit
[21:37:51] Core required: FahCore_15.exe
[21:37:51] Core found.
[21:37:51] Working on queue slot 04 [October 29 21:37:51 UTC]
[21:37:51] + Working ...
[21:37:51] 
[21:37:51] *------------------------------*
[21:37:51] Folding@Home GPU Core -- Beta
[21:37:51] Version 2.09 (Thu May 20 11:58:42 PDT 2010)
[21:37:51] 
[21:37:51] Build host: SimbiosNvdWin7
[21:37:51] Board Type: Nvidia
[21:37:51] Core      : 
[21:37:51] Preparing to commence simulation
[21:37:51] - Looking at optimizations...
[21:37:51] DeleteFrameFiles: successfully deleted file=work/wudata_04.ckp
[21:37:51] - Created dyn
[21:37:51] - Files status OK
[21:37:51] sizeof(CORE_PACKET_HDR) = 512 file=<>
[21:37:52] - Expanded 43948 -> 163067 (decompressed 371.0 percent)
[21:37:52] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=43948 data_size=163067, decompressed_data_size=163067 diff=0
[21:37:52] - Digital signature verified
[21:37:52] 
[21:37:52] Project: 10632 (Run 22, Clone 101, Gen 30)
[21:37:52] 
[21:37:52] Assembly optimizations on if available.
[21:37:52] Entering M.D.
[21:37:58] Tpr hash work/wudata_04.tpr:  1641720836 1940667546 3015809685 3249718979 1034940484
[21:37:58] Working on 582 p2750_N68H_AM03
[21:37:58] Client config found, loading data.
[21:37:58] Starting GUI Server
[21:38:01] CoreStatus = 63 (99)
[21:38:01] + Error starting Folding@Home core.
```

Was tun? Habe schon mehrmals die Cores / Work-Ordner und configs gelöscht und erneut eingetragen. Es tut sich nichts.
*help*^^


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. Oktober 2010)

Timmy99 schrieb:


> Jungs, ich bin wiedermal auf ein Problem gestoßen: Wollte meine ausrangierte GTS250 doch nochmal mitfalten lassen. Extra Ordner angelegt, work Ordner gelöscht, alle Fahcores, log und config gelöscht.
> Verknüpfung aufn Desktop mit -local -gpu 1 Flag gesetzt.
> Dann wie gewohnt alles eingestellt. Timmy99, Teamnummer, Passkey, Mashine ID etc.
> Nun gibt mir der GPU-1 Client folgendes aus:
> ...


Ich habe noch die zusätzlichen zwei Flags " -advmethods" und " -forceasm" drin.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (30. Oktober 2010)

> Nun gibt mir der GPU-1 Client folgendes aus


Ist damit deine erste Karte gemeint?
Hau der ersten nochmal 
	
	



```
-gpu 0
```
 dazu!

Hau der zweiten
	
	



```
-forcegpu nvidia_g80
```
 hintendran!

Und sicherheitshalber alles zusammen, also nicht manches an die Verknüpfung und manches in die Config.

€dit:

Oder etwa 
	
	



```
-gpu 1
```
 und 
	
	



```
-gpu 2
```
. Ich weiß gerade nicht, wie die adressiert werden .


----------



## Timmy99 (30. Oktober 2010)

-forcegpu nvidia_g80 scheints gewesen zu sein. thx^^

1. Grafikkarte = gpu 0
2. Grafikkarte = gpu 1
3. Grafikkarte = gpu 2
4. Grafikkarte = gpu 3


Edit: Die Temperaturen im Gehäuse steigen bei einer 2. Grafikkarte ein ganzes Stück an. Hab grad nich im Kopf ob derjenige mit seinen 40°C Wassertemp 2 Grakas im Kreislauf hat. Wäre eine Erklärung^^


----------



## The Master of MORARE (30. Oktober 2010)

Timmy99 schrieb:


> -forcegpu nvidia_g80 scheints gewesen zu sein. thx^^
> 
> 1. Grafikkarte = gpu 0
> 2. Grafikkarte = gpu 1
> ...



Immer doch zu solch junger Stunde . Ich fordere keine Nachtgebühren, sondern nur einen PPD-Wert .


----------



## Timmy99 (30. Oktober 2010)

PPD Wert:

GPU0 (GTX 460 Hawk - 611er) -> 10558 PPD   -   GPU0 (GTX 460 Hawk 925er) -> 14271 PPD)
GPU2 (GTS 250 Palit - 587er) -> 5897 PPD
SMP (i7 860  3,20GHz 6701er [] -> 4681 PPD
PS3 (7 Kerner Dingsbums 3,2Ghz) -> ~1000 PPD
Gesamt: ~22136 PPD ----------------------------------- ~24842 PPD

Edit: 0,1 fache von Bumblebee errreicht 
Edit2: So das ist nun mein maximal möglicher Einsatz. Mehr geht erst ende 2011 *Ungeduldig auf dem Stuhl hibbelt*

Edit3:
Ein Pic^^ - Und Fix


----------



## CheGuarana (30. Oktober 2010)

Ne PS3 hat 7 Kerne? Wäre mir neu. >_>


----------



## Fate T.H (30. Oktober 2010)

Toxy schrieb:


> Ne PS3 hat 7 Kerne? Wäre mir neu. >_>



Dann haste wieder was gelernt Toxy.

CELL B.E. der PS3 -> 1 PPE, 7 SPE @ 3,2GHz

Die PPE dient nur als Steuerelement während die 7 SPE die Daten berechnen.

Normalerweise hat die CELL CPU 1 PPE und 8 SPE.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. Oktober 2010)

Timmy99 schrieb:


> Die Temperaturen im Gehäuse steigen bei einer 2. Grafikkarte ein ganzes Stück an. Hab grad nich im Kopf ob derjenige mit seinen 40°C Wassertemp 2 Grakas im Kreislauf hat. Wäre eine Erklärung^^





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Bei mir sind die 2 Grafikkarten nicht mal im Kreislauf, hab einen "Mischbetrieb": Nur das Mainboard und die CPU sind unter Wasser gesetzt.
> Die Gainward GTX 460 GLH leitet leider den grössten Teil ihrer Abwärme ins Gehäuse statt nach draussen und dadurch heizt sich das Gehäuse auf.  Meine beide Radiator saugen dann diese erwärmte Luft an und versuchen damit das Wasser zu kühlen was im Endeffekt eine Wassertemperatur unter Vollast von etwa 40°C ergiebt.


 


Toxy schrieb:


> Ne PS3 hat 7 Kerne? Wäre mir neu. >_>


 



Auszug Wkipedia:

*Cell* *Broadband Engine* Prozessor, bestehend aus:
einem _Power Processor Element_ (PPE, General Purpose CPU)
sieben aktiven _Synergistic Processing Elements_ (SPE, Stream Processing)
einem _Element Interconnect Bus_ (EIB, verbindet SPEs, PPE, Memory Controller und I/O-Controller untereinander)

PPE:
PowerPC-970-kompatibler Kern
zweifach SMT
Taktrate: 3,2 GHz
L1-Cache: 32 KB Instruktionen, 32 KB Daten
512 KB L2-Cache
Eine VMX-Einheit

Jedes SPE verfügt über:
Memory Flow Controller (MFC), bestehend aus DMA-Controller, MMU und Bus-Interface
Synergistic Processing Unit (SPU): RISC-Kern mit 128 Bit SIMD-Architektur
128 × 128 Bit Register-File
256 KB lokaler Speicher (_local store_)
4 Berechnungen parallel (insgesamt 24 Berechnungen parallel bei 6 aktiven SPEs)[

Eine der insgesamt acht SPEs ist deaktiviert, um die Produktionsausbeute zu erhöhen.
Eine der SPEs läuft in einem speziellen Modus unter Kontrolle des Hypervisors.
Für Spiele bzw. Linux stehen daher noch sechs SPEs zur freien Verfügung.


_Kommt jetzt drauf an wie man diese_ _Synergistic Processing Elements_ zählt, sie berechnen ja auch viel Prozessorarbeit.  Da kommt du zwischen 1 und 8 aktive Kerne.


----------



## Fate T.H (30. Oktober 2010)

@A.Meier-PS3

Du verhaust dich da ein bischen.

Die PPE ist die Steuereinheit der CELL um die 6 bzw. 7 SPU mit Daten zu versorgen somit die eigentlichen Rechenkerne.

SPU -> Synergistic Processing Unit = Der Rechenkern
SMF -> Synergistic Memory Flow Controler Unit = Direct Memory Access, Memory Management Unit (MMU)
SPE -> Synergistic Processing Element = SPU + SMF

Somit wird aus jeder der vorhandenen SPU´s bzw. SPE ein unabhängiger Rechenkern.
Wie man nun sieht gibts da rein garnix zu rechnen.


----------



## acer86 (30. Oktober 2010)

yes!!!   bin in den Top 10 der PCGH  Producer 

PC Games Hardware - Team Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Empirelord (30. Oktober 2010)

Und du hast mich überholt.

Und mein CPU single Core Client kriegt keine WUs mehr.


----------



## T0M@0 (30. Oktober 2010)

acer86 schrieb:


> yes!!!   bin in den Top 10 der PCGH  Producer
> 
> PC Games Hardware - Team Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats



Gratz 



Empirelord schrieb:


> Und du hast mich überholt.
> 
> Und mein CPU single Core Client kriegt keine WUs mehr.



Kopf hoch


----------



## mattinator (30. Oktober 2010)

acer86 schrieb:


> yes!!!   bin in den Top 10 der PCGH  Producer http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_summary.php?s=&t=70335


Hatte letzte Woche Urlaub, da habe ich den "Falter" etwas länger laufen lassen. Nächste Woche mache ich Euch wieder etwas mehr Platz, da kommst Du sicher noch weiter nach vorn.


----------



## Gast3737 (30. Oktober 2010)

das ist ja lustich..mit smp 7 falte ich genauso viele ppd wie mit smp 8..
sagt mal was sagt das orakel eigentlich zum ati gpu3?


----------



## Bumblebee (30. Oktober 2010)

acer86 schrieb:


> yes!!! bin in den Top 10 der PCGH Producer


 
Supie  - und da bleibst du jetzt 



RuneDRS schrieb:


> das ist ja lustich..mit smp 7 falte ich genauso viele ppd wie mit smp 8..


 
Möglicherweise weil die flag (bei dir) keinen Unterschied macht



RuneDRS schrieb:


> sagt mal was sagt das orakel eigentlich zum ati gpu3?


 
Er kommt - ich seh es ganz deutlich
Was ich nicht verstehe - warum sehe ich im Hintergrund von meiner Vision fliegende Autos und schwebende Tankstellen


----------



## Gast3737 (30. Oktober 2010)

mittlerweile macht es einen Unterschied mit der flag. denn die Cpu ist nur zu ca. 90 % ausgelastet und ich habe fast 100 ppd mehr..das kann sich sehen lassen...vorher waren es 11040ppd jetzt sind es 11130 ppd...(bei 6701 WU)


----------



## acer86 (30. Oktober 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Supie  - und da bleibst du jetzt



Will auf jedenfall dableiben so lang mein alt kiste mit spielt werd ich mein (mein rechner gibt sein bestes) geben

Aber nächstes Jahr wird Aufgerüstet mit der "Sandigen Brücke" ala sockel 1356 oder 2011 ma sehen was der Geldbeutel her gibt 

MFG: acer86


----------



## nfsgame (30. Oktober 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Er kommt - ich seh es ganz deutlich
> Was ich nicht verstehe - warum sehe ich im Hintergrund von meiner Vision fliegende Autos und schwebende Tankstellen


Autsch ...
Wollen wir mal hoffen das dein Orakel noch durch den Tod des Fußballkollegen beeinflusst ist .


----------



## Empirelord (30. Oktober 2010)

Naja, wie schon gesagt, der Kern ist im internen Beta Testlauf, allzu lange wird das nicht mehr dauern, es liegt ja auch in ihrem Interesse das bald rauszubringen. Ich habe "den" core 16 jedenfalls schonmal manuell runtergeladen.(auch wenn das nichts bringt)


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. Oktober 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Er kommt - ich seh es ganz deutlich


Solange er nicht mit der Bahn kommt. 



Fate T.H schrieb:


> Dann haste wieder was gelernt Toxy.
> 
> CELL B.E. der PS3 -> 1 PPE, 7 SPE @ 3,2GHz
> 
> ...


In dem Fall wurde es mir falsch erklärt. 

Bin mal gespannt was sich in der PS4 tummelt, sollte auch nicht mehr allzulange hinsein. Sony hatte bis jetzt den 5 Jahres-Rythmus.


So, bin auch wieder am falten. Bis auf einen 120mm Lüfter den ich am Montag bekommen sollte bin ich fertig. Wassertemp 32°C


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. Oktober 2010)

Giebt es momentan für den Konsolen-Client keine WU's mehr?
Mein Kleiner bekommt seid gestern Abend keine WU's mehr.


----------



## nfsgame (31. Oktober 2010)

Mein Lap Idled auch vor sich rum.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. Oktober 2010)

Giebt es eigentlich sinnvolle Flags für den Consolen-Clienten,?

Bis auf Maschine-ID 1 bzw. 2 und WU-Grösse big hab ich nichts eingestellt.


----------



## acer86 (31. Oktober 2010)

Hi 

hab in der nacht von 02:00 bis 03:40 Keine Wu´s für den GPU3 bekommen nicht ma 611er

MFG: acer86


----------



## Gast3737 (31. Oktober 2010)

kleiner Tipp am Rande für mehr PPD beim smp: -bigadv weglassen und die 18k ppd beim i7920@4,0ghz gehören dir..


----------



## p00nage (31. Oktober 2010)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> kleiner Tipp am Rande für mehr PPD beim smp: -bigadv weglassen und die 18k ppd beim i7920@4,0ghz gehören dir..



meiner läuft zz aber nur auf 3,4 oder 3,5 ... ^^ und jetzt montag wenn ich wieder in meine Studentenbude komm muss ich ma schaun dann hab ich ja auch 10wu


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. Oktober 2010)

Oh wau, gibt nach 24 Stunden wieder WU's für den Consolen-Clienten. 
Nun hat mein Kleiner auch endlich wieder was zum falten. 

Die wollen es wohl mir schwerr machen meine 1. Million Credits zu erreichen.


----------



## Gast3737 (31. Oktober 2010)

p00nage schrieb:


> meiner läuft zz aber nur auf 3,4 oder 3,5 ... ^^ und jetzt montag wenn ich wieder in meine Studentenbude komm muss ich ma schaun dann hab ich ja auch 10wu


verdammt das klappt nicht..die 6701 Wu wird wieder verteilt..brechreitz bekomm..


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. Oktober 2010)

Wieviele von 670* gibt es eigendlich?

Hab jetzt einen 6703 bekommen mit 481 Credits ohne Bonus, mit Bonus 2647.


----------



## mihapiha (31. Oktober 2010)

Ist das lustig. 

Nun sind wieder richtig viel PPD drin. Wenn ich 5 Millionen geknackt hab, falte ich hier wieder mit!


----------



## Bumblebee (31. Oktober 2010)

mihapiha schrieb:


> Ist das lustig.
> 
> Nun sind wieder richtig viel PPD drin. Wenn ich 5 Millionen geknackt hab, falte ich hier wieder mit!


 
 Alter Falter - was für ein Setup 
Ist ja überirdisch ...


----------



## Dragon1801 (31. Oktober 2010)

Du bekommst richtig Konkurrenz Bumble, vllt. lautet dein nächstes Ziel die Führung nicht zu verlieren


----------



## mihapiha (31. Oktober 2010)

Schaut geil aus, nicht?

Ich werd noch ein paar Schläuche kürzen und dann ist für mich Schluss mit irgendwelchen Updates über das Jahr 2011. Die Temperaturen sind dank Mora 3 mit 45°C unter Vollast sehr angenehm kühl. 

Aber ich liebe mein Setup nun. 3-way SLI + 460 GTX für PhysX ist einfach ober genial zum Spielen in einer Auflösung von 6160x1080... Die PhysX Karte macht einen riesen Unterschied übrigens. Der Speicherbedarf fiel um 500 MB (VRAM) in PhysX spielen und die FPS haben sich in den meisten Fällen nicht nur vergrößert sondern verdoppelt. Die drei GTX480 sind einfach mit der Auflösung von 6160x1080 ausgelastet....

Sehr positiv überrascht bin ich auch vom Enermax 1250W, das mein Setup ohne Probleme schafft, selbst wenn Grafikkarten (alle vier) und CPU übertaktet sind und alles faltet. Wahnsinn...


*EDIT:*

Ich bezweifle das viele hier in Gefahr laufen überholt zu werden. Immerhin hab ich nur diesen einen Computer. Außerdem falte ich ja hauptsächlich für ein anderes Forum und lasse nur 10% meiner Punkte hier...  Ich hoffe aber mit der Zeit immer mehr hier als auch dort beitragen zu können.

*EDIT 2*:

Nur weitere Bilder wurden noch hinzugefügt. Einerseits ein Test mit allen 5 Clients am Laufen, und andererseits, die Temperaturen unter last...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. November 2010)

Ich hab eine seltsame Meldung von FahMon (2.3.99.1) bekommen der auf meinem Kleinen installiert ist:
Unter ETA steht als Wert *Hung*

Was soll das sein? 

Sämtliche Werte bis auf den Prozessfortschritt bleiben leer.
WU-Informationen werden ganz normal angegeben.
Consolen-Client 1 P6502
Consolen-Client 2 P6500

Bei Hug wüsste ich wenigstens das es ein Indianer ist. 


1 Mio-Grenze, ich komme!


----------



## The Master of MORARE (1. November 2010)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ich hab eine seltsame Meldung von FahMon (2.3.99.1) bekommen der auf meinem Kleinen installiert ist:
> Unter ETA steht als Wert *Hung*
> 
> Was soll das sein?
> ...





> ... Und das nicht nur, zur Sommerzeit, nein auch im Winter, wenn es faltet



Liegt an der Zeitumstellung!
-Rechtsklick -> abfragen
oder
-in den Einstellungen die Zeit auf UTC+2 setzen

Irgendetwas in der Richtung hilft auch Dir .

Außerdem rate ich Dir schleunigst FahMon zu aktualisieren! Deine Version berechnet keine Bonuspunkte für die Anzeige!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. November 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Liegt an der Zeitumstellung!
> -Rechtsklick -> abfragen
> oder
> -in den Einstellungen die Zeit auf UTC+2 setzen
> ...


Hat sich selber wieder gefangen. 

Was nutzt mir die Anzeige der Bonuspukte bei meinem Kleinen (80-160PPD)?
Da kann ich ja nur schauen wie sie zusammenschrumpfen. 

Beim Grossen ist HFM.NET installiert.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. November 2010)

Year! Meine erste Million Credits!


----------



## Bumblebee (1. November 2010)

Dragon1801 schrieb:


> Du bekommst richtig Konkurrenz Bumble ...


 
Nicht im Geringsten - ich bekomme massive *HILFE* 



Dragon1801 schrieb:


> vllt. lautet dein nächstes Ziel die Führung nicht zu verlieren


 
Da ist es noch lange hin
Und ausserdem; die Führung verlieren würde bedeuten, dass einer noch mehr Rechenpower als ich in diese wichtigen Forschungen steckt
Was sollte daran "schlecht" sein .... 

@*A.Meier-PS3* - Mensch Meier  - da gratulier ich aber


----------



## acer86 (1. November 2010)

Hi hab da was im netz gefunden, wen das Funktionieren würde wäre das der ideale Falt-Server

Google-Ergebnis für http://img.donanimhaber.com/images/haber/21923/asus_x3_rogxpander_1_dh_fx57.jpg


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. November 2010)

acer86 schrieb:


> Hi hab da was im netz gefunden, wen das Funktionieren würde wäre das der ideale Falt-Server
> 
> Google-Ergebnis für http://img.donanimhaber.com/images/haber/21923/asus_x3_rogxpander_1_dh_fx57.jpg


  Da wird ja bald die CPU wieder zum Bremsklotz. 



PC Games Hardware - Team Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats
Hab es auch unter die besten 20 Produzenten geschafft.


----------



## p00nage (1. November 2010)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> :
> 
> PC Games Hardware - Team Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats
> Hab es auch unter die besten 20 Produzenten geschafft.



ist auch mein Ziel  ma schaun was mein PC in Regensburg gemacht hat die letzten 4 Tage. Leider vergessen TV zu installieren...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. November 2010)

p00nage schrieb:


> ist auch mein Ziel  ma schaun was mein PC in Regensburg gemacht hat die letzten 4 Tage. Leider vergessen TV zu installieren...


Kannst meinen Platz haben. 
Bin nur unter den Besten 20 weil ich mal wissen wollte wie weit ich nach vorne komme mit 24/7-Betrieb. Leider ist dafür mein System defintiv zu laut und momentan kein Lust auf Silent umzurüsten. Brauch das Geld momentan anderweitig (spaare auf BMW 1600GT ).


----------



## The Master of MORARE (1. November 2010)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Hat sich selber wieder gefangen.
> 
> Was nutzt mir die Anzeige der Bonuspukte bei meinem Kleinen (80-160PPD)?
> Da kann ich ja nur schauen wie sie zusammenschrumpfen.
> ...



Joa, mit der Abfrage des nächsten Prozents. FahMon macht zum Glück Theater, wenn ein Schritt ungewöhnlich lang dauert.
Lass knattern, dein Atömchen!


A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Year! Meine erste Million Credits!


Graaaaaaaaaaatz !



acer86 schrieb:


> Hi hab da was im netz gefunden, wen das Funktionieren würde wäre das der ideale Falt-Server
> 
> Google-Ergebnis für http://img.donanimhaber.com/images/haber/21923/asus_x3_rogxpander_1_dh_fx57.jpg


Alter Falter, die kenn ich doch . Aber ich wusste nicht, dass die gesockelt sind !


----------



## Muschkote (1. November 2010)

Fate T.H schrieb:


> Also diese BigWU hat es in sich
> 
> Project ID: 2684
> Core: GRO-A3
> ...


 
Danke für deinen Beitrag, ich dachte schon die 2684er laufen nur bei mir beschi**en. Die brauchen etwa 12min/Frame länger.
Minimale Frame-Dauer   : 45mn 24s

Oder die rauchen komplett ab.


----------



## nfsgame (1. November 2010)

Alter falter, wenn das Ding so funktionieren würde... .


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (1. November 2010)

Dann bräuchte man aber mehrere Netzteile und ATX-Überbrückungsstecker.


----------



## mattinator (1. November 2010)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Year! Meine erste Million Credits!



Glückwunsch, geht ja hier richtig ab unter dern Top-20 Producern unseres Teams.



Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Dann bräuchte man aber mehrere Netzteile und ATX-Überbrückungsstecker.



Und 'nen 19"-Schrank als Gehäuse.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. November 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> @*A.Meier-PS3* - Mensch Meier  - da gratulier ich aber


 


The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Graaaaaaaaaaatz !


 


mattinator schrieb:


> Glückwunsch, geht ja hier richtig ab unter dern Top-20 Producern unseres Teams.


 
Danke. 



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Bin nur unter den Besten 20 weil ich mal wissen wollte wie weit ich nach vorne komme mit 24/7-Betrieb. Leider ist dafür mein System defintiv zu laut und momentan kein Lust auf Silent umzurüsten. Brauch das Geld momentan anderweitig (spaare auf BMW 1600GT ).


----------



## p00nage (1. November 2010)

so ich bin nun wieder in Regensburg und meine CPU macht nur noch 8-9k ppd ... rechnet grad an nem p6701, wie bekomm ich andere Projekte damit ich mehr ausm i7 rausholen kann? und Wu hab ich nun hier 12 auf der cpu


----------



## mattinator (1. November 2010)

p00nage schrieb:


> wie bekomm ich andere Projekte damit ich mehr ausm i7 rausholen kann?



HT an, Option -bigadv und ein bisschen Glück.


----------



## p00nage (1. November 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> HT an, Option -bigadv und ein bisschen Glück.



hab ich alles ...


----------



## Gast3737 (2. November 2010)

mit -bigadv habe ich schon ewiglich gefaltet, doch genutzt hat es bisher nix..bekomme selbst mal ne 6701 oder ne 6702 und nen paar 607* dann geht das mit den wieder von vorn los..was aber alles normal ist..
mein i7920@4,0ghz macht bei der 6701 ca. 11k ppd


----------



## The Master of MORARE (2. November 2010)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> mit -bigadv habe ich schon ewiglich gefaltet, doch genutzt hat es bisher nix..bekomme selbst mal ne 6701 oder ne 6702 und nen paar 607* dann geht das mit den wieder von vorn los..was aber alles normal ist..
> mein i7920@4,0ghz macht bei der 6701 ca. 11k ppd


Dann bin ich nun absolut davon überzeugt, dass P6701er-Freundchen das HT nicht zu würdigen wissen .


----------



## Fate T.H (2. November 2010)

@RuneDRS

Interessant dann machst du obwohl deiner etwas höher getaktet ist weniger PPD als ich bei diesen WU´s.


Project ID: 6701
Min. Time / Frame : 00:06:45 - 14.233,6 PPD
Avg. Time / Frame : 00:06:59 - 13.526,2 PPD


Project ID: 6702
Min. Time / Frame : 00:06:53 - 13.822,1 PPD
Avg. Time / Frame : 00:06:59 - 13.526,2 PPD


----------



## Gast3737 (2. November 2010)

man kann bei diesen Wu noch was rausholen in dem man auf Smp 7 oder Smp 6 stellt(wenn ich das im Foldingforum richtig gelesen habe,). 13k hatte ich auch, aber wenn ich dran arbeite habe ich weniger.
  Nachteilig ist es aber dann bei den anderen WU, da mache ich teilweise zwischen 15,5k und 18,5k ppd!

6701
 Min. Time / Frame : 00:06:54 - 13.772,0 PPD
 Avg. Time / Frame : 00:07:36 - 11.913,8 PPD
6702
 Min. Time / Frame : 00:07:04 - 13.287,7 PPD
 Avg. Time / Frame : 00:07:51 - 11.349,2 PPD


habe soeben die alterwürdigen Mitfalter von "SETAdesign" überholt..man ich habe mal zu denen aufgeschaut. Bald ist "Wicke75de" dran, man ist der damals an mir vorbeigezogen..


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. November 2010)

Ich hab da mal eine Frage bezüglich unserer Team-Statistik:
Laut Statistik gibt es im Team ca. 3500 Falter, wovon aber nur ca. 10 % aktiv sind. 
Was alles zählt zu den nicht aktiven ausser den nicht mehr aktiven Faltern ()?

Zählen auch nicht mehr verwendete Clienten dazu?

Muss ja nur bei mir schauen, sind auch etwa 5 Stück.
Wen ich jetzt nur schon die derzeit aktiven 315 nehme und für jeden nur schon mit 3 nicht mehr verwendete Clienten nehme komm ich schon fast auf 1'000 Stück.


----------



## acer86 (2. November 2010)

Hi 

Hab mal eine Frage:

wie kan man sich diese Werte anzeigen lassen? Min. Time / Frame : 
                                                               Avg. Time / Frame :

MFG: acer86


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. November 2010)

acer86 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Hab mal eine Frage:
> 
> ...


FMH.NET > TOOLS > Benchmarks Viewer
FahMon > TOOLS > Benchmarks
FMH.NET + FahMon > CTRL+B


----------



## acer86 (2. November 2010)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> FMH.NET > TOOLS > Benchmarks Viewer
> FahMon > TOOLS > Benchmarks
> FMH.NET + FahMon > CTRL+B



Danke


----------



## acer86 (2. November 2010)

So hab auch mal ein paar werte für die 6702er Wu´s

6702​ 
 Min. Time / Frame : 00:12:53 - 5.397,9 PPD
 Avg. Time / Frame : 00:16:01 - 3.894,2 PPD

ja die sind zum HEULEN 

MFG:acer86


----------



## mattinator (2. November 2010)

acer86 schrieb:


> 6702
> 
> Min. Time / Frame : 00:12:53 - 5.397,9 PPD
> Avg. Time / Frame : 00:16:01 - 3.894,2 PPD
> ...



Da komm ich auch mit dem Xeon X3380 (@Stock) lange nicht hin. Schreib meine Werte mal nicht hier hin, ist mir peinlich.

OT @acer86 : Korrigiere mal die Rechtschreibung in Deinem Beruf im Profil.


----------



## computertod (2. November 2010)

mh, mein GPU Client hat schon wieder ne WU gekillt... diesmal bei 41 %...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. November 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Da komm ich auch mit dem Xeon X3380 (@Stock) lange nicht hin. Schreib meine Werte mal nicht hier hin, ist mir peinlich.


 
Ich glaub kaum dass das noch peinlicher geht:
P6702
Min. Time / Frame : 4mn 12s - 1649.14 ppd
Avg. Time / Frame : 4mn 14s - 1636.16 ppd


Ach, stimmt ja, geht ja doch:
P6701
Min. Time / Frame : 2h 32mn 25s - 132.49 ppd
Avg. Time / Frame : 2h 32mn 25s - 132.49 ppd


Was ich allerdings seltsam finde P6701 ist meines Wissens nach eine SMP-WU (SMP2 Gromacs), was hat das Ding auf meinem Kleinem zu suchen? 




computertod schrieb:


> mh, mein GPU Client hat schon wieder ne WU gekillt... diesmal bei 41 %...


Zu starkes OC?


----------



## T0M@0 (2. November 2010)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ich hab da mal eine Frage bezüglich unserer Team-Statistik:
> Laut Statistik gibt es im Team ca. 3500 Falter, wovon aber nur ca. 10 % aktiv sind.
> Was alles zählt zu den nicht aktiven ausser den nicht mehr aktiven Faltern ()?
> 
> ...



nein es geht nicht um die clients sondern ob noch punkte unter dem account erfaltet werden


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. November 2010)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> nein es geht nicht um die clients sondern ob noch punkte unter dem account erfaltet werden


Danke für die Info. 

Heisst das also wir haben hier ein richtiges Massensterben und nur noch die Hardcore-Falter sind dabei?


----------



## The Master of MORARE (2. November 2010)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> ...
> Ach, stimmt ja, geht ja doch:
> P6701
> Min. Time / Frame : 2h 32mn 25s - 132.49 ppd
> ...



HT lockt es an, würd ich sagen !


----------



## computertod (3. November 2010)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Zu starkes OC?


da is eben nix OC. die Karte läuft immer noch @ stock...


----------



## Bumblebee (3. November 2010)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Was ich allerdings seltsam finde P6701 ist meines Wissens nach eine SMP-WU (SMP2 Gromacs), was hat das Ding auf meinem Kleinem zu suchen?


 
Wenn du in den Parametern *-advmethods *drinne hast dann wird er die gnadenlos auch erfalten (wollen) 
Die Deadline schafft er aber nicht - was maximal unschön ist



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Danke für die Info.
> 
> Heisst das also wir haben hier ein richtiges Massensterben und nur noch die Hardcore-Falter sind dabei?


 
Nope
Aber Viele lesen mal was drüber; finden es megaobercool; falten 2-3 WU's und dann ist was anderes wieder viel cooler...


----------



## Julian Kruck (3. November 2010)

Also ich finds megacool und mittlerweile find ich auch anderes megaobercool^^ bin aber trotzdem noch dabei und warte sehnsüchtigst, dass endlich der ATI-Client in die puschen kommt...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. November 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Wenn du in den Parametern *-advmethods *drinne hast dann wird er die gnadenlos auch erfalten (wollen)
> Die Deadline schafft er aber nicht - was maximal unschön ist


Sind 2 Consolen-Clienten drauf mit WU-Grösse Big und sonst ist bis auf die Maschinen-ID 1 bzw. 2 und Speicherzeit nichts verändert.

Als er schonmal so ein grosses Ding erwischt hat, glaube 6075 oder sowas, war er ca. 11 Tage dran aber da war auch die Deadline 45/90 Tage.

Werd heute Abend mal schauen was ich verändert habe.


----------



## T0M@0 (3. November 2010)

<-- unter den Top 20 xD


----------



## LuXTuX (3. November 2010)

naaaa herzlischen glühstrumpf


----------



## acer86 (3. November 2010)

Gratulation an Dich und deine Hardware


----------



## vodun (3. November 2010)

Yeah auch wieder am fallten bin's ( hatte ja immer mit den Temp's zu kämpfen ) jetzt hab ich es im griff und es läuft.


----------



## Dragon1801 (3. November 2010)

computertod schrieb:


> da is eben nix OC. die Karte läuft immer noch @ stock...



Ich hab auch das Problem das ab und zu mal ne WU abbricht(vllt. 1-2 in der Woche wenns hoch kommt) obwohl meine 460GTX @Stock läuft. Ich denke mal dass das normal ist, oder tritt das bei dir häufiger auf? Wenn ja probier doch mal den memtestCL von Stanford aus und überprüf mal deine Karte.


----------



## T0M@0 (3. November 2010)

Dragon1801 schrieb:


> Ich hab auch das Problem das ab und zu mal ne WU abbricht(vllt. 1-2 in der Woche wenns hoch kommt) obwohl meine 460GTX @Stock läuft. Ich denke mal dass das normal ist, oder tritt das bei dir häufiger auf? Wenn ja probier doch mal den memtestCL von Stanford aus und überprüf mal deine Karte.



also normal ist das nicht, meine hat im 24/7 betrieb noch keine WU geschrottet (nur eine als ich 900Mhz getestet habe xD)


----------



## nfsgame (3. November 2010)

Meine 9800GT hat nun fast 600Units ohne Fehler/Abbruch gerechnet, nur die 9500GT hat mal 2, 3 abgebrochen, aber weil si zu warm wurde .


----------



## Dragon1801 (3. November 2010)

Was verstehst du unter 





> zu warm


?


----------



## nfsgame (3. November 2010)

9500GT ist passiv gekühlt bei mir (ne Gainward), ab 85°C mag die nichtmehr so gerne falten .


----------



## nyso (3. November 2010)

Also meine GTX275 hat selbst mit starker übertaktung noch keine einzige geschrottet. Das einzige mal das was nicht gepasst hat, da ist mir der komplette F@H Client abgestürzt, lag aber eher am Programm oder Windows als an der Graka.

Und "Unstable_Machine" bezieht sich ja nicht nur auf die Graka. Nur weil die GPU den Großteil macht, heißt es ja nicht das nur sie für die Fehler in Frage kommt. CPU, NT, MB, Ram, HDDs, einfach alles wäre möglich


----------



## Dragon1801 (3. November 2010)

Meine 460GTX (Gainward) läuft bei 71°-72° (Luft)


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. November 2010)

Meine zwei Gainward GTX 460 GLH (Luft) laufen im übertakteten Zustand (878/1756) zwischen 71 und 76°C stabil. 
Haben mir bis jetzt nur WU's geschrottet wen ich's mit dem OC übertrieben habe. 

@Bumblebee: Hab nachgeschaut, hab gar keine Flags gesetzt. Nur WU-Grösse Big, Speichern 5min und Maschinen-ID 1 bzw. 2.


----------



## p00nage (3. November 2010)

Yeah unter den Top 20 Producers  und ine 2T kommen 68k Punkte dazu endlich ma ne große WU


----------



## acer86 (3. November 2010)

p00nage schrieb:


> Yeah unter den Top 20 Producers  und ine 2T kommen 68k Punkte dazu endlich ma ne große WU



Glückwunsch


----------



## computertod (3. November 2010)

Dragon1801 schrieb:


> Ich hab auch das Problem das ab und zu mal ne WU abbricht(vllt. 1-2 in der Woche wenns hoch kommt) obwohl meine 460GTX @Stock läuft. Ich denke mal dass das normal ist, oder tritt das bei dir häufiger auf? Wenn ja probier doch mal den memtestCL von Stanford aus und überprüf mal deine Karte.


mh, trat bei mir in den lezten 2 Wochen je 1x auf, davor lief es 3 Monate stabil, davon ~ 1 Monat mit CPU @ 3Ghz, die anderen mit 2,4. und die CPU hat bis jezt noch keine WU gekillt...

wegen dem memtest, hat da jemand ne opencl.dll für mich? , bei mir beschwert er sich deswegen immer^^


----------



## nichtraucher91 (3. November 2010)

mein i5 450m powert jetzt voll mit *freu*


----------



## acer86 (3. November 2010)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> mein i5 450m powert jetzt voll mit *freu*



HI kannst du bitte ein paar werte posten würde mich interessieren was der notebook i5 so leisten kann

MFG: acer86


----------



## nichtraucher91 (3. November 2010)

Project ID: 6055

 Min. Time / Frame : 00:09:33 - 3.161,3 PPD
 Avg. Time / Frame : 00:14:51 - 1.630,4 PPD


mehr kann ich atm noch nicht bieten. Ich bin noch dabei Win einzurichten, 400GB zu kopieren und und und....ist also nicht sehr repräsentativ. Läuft ja auch erst seit heute morgen. und dann hab ich kleverkind vergessen in den Hochleistungsmodus zu schalten. im Energiesparmodus machte er nach 30 min ein nickerchen 

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## LuXTuX (4. November 2010)

sieht bei mir auch besheiden aus 

Project ID: 6054

 Min. Time / Frame : 00:14:03 - 1.771,6 PPD
 Avg. Time / Frame : 00:15:13 - 1.571,8 PPD


----------



## Gast3737 (4. November 2010)

Test: Smp 7 mit ATI GPU..hoffe das macht endlich mal 20k


----------



## acer86 (4. November 2010)

Keine Wu´s mehr für den Gpu3  seit 1h


----------



## IceMan62 (4. November 2010)

Tja, mit dem GPU3 gibt es seit fast 24 h Probleme. Ausfälle zum Teil von mehreren Stunden. Da gehen wohl Stanford die WU´s aus.


----------



## Empirelord (4. November 2010)

Hoffentlich ist das durch eine gewisse Umstellung bedingt.

Das sollte man mal als Warnung auf die f@h Seite stellen:
Warning! Use of this product (or other modern technology) will destroy the planet with Global Warming, unless you are using 100% Green or Nuclear power! Less than 100% is not enough to stop catastrophic climate change. Living near a green power station doesn't count, since that green power was already sold to someone else. Living near a nuclear power station DOES count as 100% green power, since there is no market for nuclear green power.


----------



## Gast3737 (4. November 2010)

Test gescheitert..naja..dann halt nur SMP..


----------



## mattinator (4. November 2010)

acer86 schrieb:


> Keine Wu´s mehr für den Gpu3  seit 1h



Da wird doch nicht jemand das Atlantik-Kabel gekappt haben 

Folding Serverstats sind auch nicht erreichbar (server status for Folding@home).


> Fehler: Netzwerk-Zeitüberschreitung
> Der Server unter fah-web.stanford.edu braucht zu lange, um eine Antwort zu senden.
> 
> *   Die Website könnte vorübergehend nicht erreichbar sein, versuchen Sie es bitte
> ...



Meinen Router habe ich schon neu gestartet.


----------



## acer86 (4. November 2010)

Endlich gibt es wider Wu´s für den gpu3

um die 3h wieder aufzuholen muss die gtx jetzt mit 950/1900Mhz laufen sonst komm ich nicht auf mein Punkte schnitt heute.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (4. November 2010)

Empirelord schrieb:


> Hoffentlich ist das durch eine gewisse Umstellung bedingt.
> 
> Das sollte man mal als Warnung auf die f@h Seite stellen:
> Warning! Use of this product (or other modern technology) will destroy the planet with Global Warming, unless you are using 100% Green or Nuclear power! Less than 100% is not enough to stop catastrophic climate change. Living near a green power station doesn't count, since that green power was already sold to someone else. Living near a nuclear power station DOES count as 100% green power, since there is no market for nuclear green power.





> [...]doesn't count,[...]


Hrhrhr , amüsant!
Weniger amüsant ist, dass ich heut nen Seg.Fault hatte und sich die Gnomesession verabschiedet hat -.-', und das auchnoch während ich in der Schule hockte .


----------



## Leo. (4. November 2010)

Abend..

Bin gerade auf F@H gestoßen, interessantes Thema :o

Da ich morgen erst wieder spät Abend nach Hause komme, eine kurze Frage:

Zieht sich der Folding@home-gpu Client (hab ne gtx480, aber nur einen C2De8300 xD) ständig neue Workorders?

Danke.


----------



## LuXTuX (4. November 2010)

die gtx knuspert schön was weg 
wenn eine wu fertig, dann wird nachschub besorgt


----------



## acer86 (4. November 2010)

Leo. schrieb:


> Abend..
> 
> Bin gerade auf F@H gestoßen, interessantes Thema :o
> 
> ...



Hi  Willkommen an Board  

wen du eine Internetverbindung hast wen die WU fertig ist sendet er die fertige WU weg und holt sich eine neue WU.
die GTX 480 macht ca. im 24h betrieb 18000-20000 Punkte am Tag.
kommt drauf an wie lange dein Rechner läuft oder was du für eine GTX480 hast usw und auf die WU´s kommt es auch an es gibt welche die bringen nur 611 Punkte und die Großen bringen 912/925 Punkte.

den C2D könntest du mit SMP2 Client falten lassen, weiß aber nicht ob er die Leistung reicht um die WU rechtzeitig Abzugeben.

Würde an deiner stelle nur die GTX 480 Falten lassen bringt am meisten.

MFG:acer86


----------



## vodun (5. November 2010)

moin leute ich hab ( kaum ist ein's gelöst ) ein problem bei mir schmiert F@H immer Early_Unit_End ab.Was ist das für ein Fehler? Und hat einer ne idee woher der kommt?

Ich benutz übrigens GPU Client


----------



## Bumblebee (5. November 2010)

vodun schrieb:


> moin leute ich hab ( kaum ist ein's gelöst ) ein problem bei mir schmiert F@H immer Early_Unit_End ab.Was ist das für ein Fehler? Und hat einer ne idee woher der kommt?
> 
> Ich benutz übrigens GPU Client


 
Mit dem GPU3-Clienten?
Habe seit gestern noch eine GTS450 am Laufen; natürlich mit GPU3 - an sich  was die an PPD bringt aber so ca. jede zweite WU endet mit EUE / nan detected 

Das Problem liegt also möglicherweise *nicht* an deinem Ende


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (5. November 2010)

Empirelord schrieb:


> Das sollte man mal als Warnung auf die f@h Seite stellen:
> Warning! Use of this product (or other modern technology) will destroy the planet with Global Warming, unless you are using 100% Green or Nuclear power! Less than 100% is not enough to stop catastrophic climate change. Living near a green power station doesn't count, since that green power was already sold to someone else. Living near a nuclear power station DOES count as 100% green power, since there is no market for nuclear green power.



Kernkraft ist umweltschädlich!

Bau/Abriss/Wartung von AKWs verbraucht Energie -> CO2
Abbau/Transport von Uran und Transport/Endlagerung von Atommüll verursachen auch CO2, die dafür erforderlichen Maschinen/Fahrzeuge arbeiten nämlich zumindest teilweise mit Verbrennungsmotoren oder Kohlestrom.
Uran-Abbau zerstört die Natur und die Anwohner werden krank
Endlager können instabil sein (siehe Asse) -> radioaktiv verseuchtes Wasser läuft ins Grundwasser
Castortransporte sorgen dafür, dass Greenpeace-Aktivisten mit dem Auto anreisen, um diese zu blockieren -> CO2


----------



## nyso (5. November 2010)

Der ach so grüne Atomstrom ist die mit Abstand umweltschädlichste Art der Stromerzeugung die es gibt. Der Abbau des Uran ist eine Sache für sich, und die Endlagerung ist eine Katastrophe. Denn nicht nur die abgebrannten Stäbe müssen endgelagert werden, nein. Auch das abgereicherte Uran muss gelagert werden. Und davon haben wir inzwischen hunderte Millionen Tonnen. Der Westen lagert sein abgereichertes Uran übrigens bevorzugt in Bosnien, Somalia, Afghanistan und im Irak ab, überall da eben wo es als heimliche Massenvernichtungswaffe eingesetzt wird. 

Wer also nach Atomstrom schreit, verdient aufs Maul
Sollte sich jemand dafür interessieren, empfehle ich "Deadly Dust" bei Youtube.

Und jetzt BTT


----------



## T0M@0 (5. November 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Wer also nach Atomstrom schreit, verdient aufs Maul



Ich hätte gerne 1x Atomstrom und 1x aufs Maul 

Das einzige was man "optimieren" könnte ist natürlich wie schon erwähnt die Gewinnung und Endlagerung.

Bevor man alle AKW's abschaltet sollten zunächst alle Kohle-Kraftwerke abgestellt werden!

Achja, was bringt es eigentlich wenn wir die AKW's abschalten und alle unsere Nachbarn nicht? Unsere AKW's sind jedenfalls Technisch i.O. und nicht so wie die vergammelten Dinger im tiefsten Russland.

Ohne Atom-Strom werden wir bestimmt auch mehr Strom importieren müssen, was letztendlich wieder Atom-Strom ist.


----------



## nyso (5. November 2010)

Massenmord sollte man optimieren?

Nichts anderes ist die derzeitige Form der Endlagerung nämlich. Guck dir das Video an, dann weißt du was ich meine. Im Irak sind durch die Munition der Alliierten Millionen km² absolut unbewohnbar! Und das dank des Stroms, der bei uns aus der Dose kommt.
Übrigens wäre unser Strom ohne Atomstrom wesentlich günstiger^^ Es gibt da ganz nette Geheimnisse die veröffentlicht wurden, wie viel der Atomstrom wirklich subventioniert wird, das ist unglaublich. Selbst der ach so Teure Ökostrom ist günstig dagegen. So unglaublich das auch klingen mag, kann man alles nachrechnen^^

BTW sind unsere Kohlekraftwerke absolute Weltklasse, die blasen gar nicht so viele Abgase raus. Da wird wirklich gefiltert ohne Ende. Da kommt im Endeffekt nur der Wasserdampf der Kühlung raus.


----------



## Schmicki (5. November 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> BTW sind unsere Kohlekraftwerke absolute Weltklasse, die blasen gar nicht so viele Abgase raus. Da wird wirklich gefiltert ohne Ende. Da kommt im Endeffekt nur der Wasserdampf der Kühlung raus.



Dies kann ich nur bestätigen! Beim KW Datteln z.B.: werden 2 Filter eingesetzt, die über 40 m lang, 40 m breit und 30 m hoch sind. Der Wirkungsgrad ist sehr gut.

Man kann es drehen und wenden, wie man will. Stromerzeugung ist immer eine dreckige Angelegenheit. Da bringt es auch nix, wenn wir hier unsere Atomkraftwerke abschalten und keine neuen Kohlekraftwerke bauen dürfen. In Indien / China werden in den nächsten Jahren Kohlekraftwerke gebaut, KW Datteln ist ein Fliegendreck dagegen! Und in diesen Ländern sind die Grenzwerte auch noch nicht so streng.

Wir sind komplett abhängig vom Strom. Da nehmen wir alles, was wir kriegen können. Egal aus welcher Quelle und zu jeglichen Preis. Wer will schon im Dunkeln und ohne die Faltabwärme des PCs sitzen?


----------



## Bumblebee (5. November 2010)

Da zitiere ich mal gern...



Schmicki schrieb:


> Man kann es drehen und wenden, wie man will. Stromerzeugung ist immer eine dreckige Angelegenheit.


Stimmt (leider) - nicht alles gleich dreckig aber nichts ist wirklich "sauber"



Schmicki schrieb:


> Da bringt es auch nix, wenn wir hier unsere Atomkraftwerke abschalten und keine neuen Kohlekraftwerke bauen dürfen. In Indien / China werden in den nächsten Jahren Kohlekraftwerke gebaut


Stimmt schon wieder - und, btw. wir helfen beim bauen und kassieren kräftig mit



Schmicki schrieb:


> Wir sind komplett abhängig vom Strom. Da nehmen wir alles, was wir kriegen können. Egal aus welcher Quelle und zu jeglichen Preis. Wer will schon im Dunkeln und ohne die Faltabwärme des PCs sitzen?


Genau genommen - wir haben zugelassen, dass "die" uns abhängig gemacht haben
Und nur wenn wir wieder zu denken anfangen können wir was daran ändern
Ganz generell ist es einfach so, dass die "Heilung" nicht primär bei der möglichst sauberen Herstellung von Energie liegt sondern bei der vernünftigen Nachfrage

Ich meine es ist jetzt gut mit der Stromdebatte


----------



## Empirelord (5. November 2010)

Bumblebee hat mal wieder recht, also machen wir hier weiter:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/folding-home-pcgh-team-70335/124771-stromdebatte.html
Allerdings habe ich hier nur ein Zitat von einer anderen Seite angebracht, was mich stört, deshalb auch der neue Thread, ist die unheimlich sachliche und mit Fakten belegte Argumentation. (Vorsicht der letzte Nebensatz kann starke Ironie enthalten.)


----------



## Gast3737 (5. November 2010)

bin unter den top 15 Producern pro Woche..coool ey..


----------



## vodun (5. November 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Mit dem GPU3-Clienten?
> Habe seit gestern noch eine GTS450 am Laufen; natürlich mit GPU3 - an sich  was die an PPD bringt aber so ca. jede zweite WU endet mit EUE / nan detected
> 
> Das Problem liegt also möglicherweise *nicht* an deinem Ende




Wo seh ich das denn? Weil ich hatte mir das einrichten lassen.Kann ich das in HFM.NET sehen ( also bei core weil wenn ja hab ich GROGPU2 )


----------



## Bumblebee (5. November 2010)

vodun schrieb:


> Wo seh ich das denn? Weil ich hatte mir das einrichten lassen.Kann ich das in HFM.NET sehen ( also bei core weil wenn ja hab ich GROGPU2 )


 
Nun, falls du meinst wo du siehst warum er abgebrochen hat
Das steht im log
==> Im Hauptordner von Folding (dort wo auch der "work-"Ordner ist gibt es die Teile namens *FAHlog*

Ach - übrigens - bin eben zuhause (Bumble-Castle) angekommen und weiss nun weshalb meine PPD so "getaucht" sind

 Beide Core i7-Maschinen waren "tot"  

- nun laufen sie wieder 

Ach ja - grats an RUNE


----------



## mattinator (5. November 2010)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> bin unter den top 15 Producern pro Woche..coool ey..



Aber nicht kampflos, mal schauen.


----------



## Gast3737 (5. November 2010)

danke, ich gebe mir mühe mein Niveau zu halten..habe keine Freudin mehr die dazwischen jammert wenn der PC mal ne Woche durchläuft..experimentiere aber mal wieder mit SMP7 und SMP8
So wie es ausschaut bringt SMP 7 bei allen WU mehr punkte ein..
Zwischenresultat:
SMP 8: 14400 ~ppd
SMP 7: 16200 ~ppd


----------



## mattinator (5. November 2010)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> So wie es ausschaut bringt SMP 7 bei allen WU mehr punkte ein..



Nur CPU-SMP-Folding oder lässt Du auch GPU mitfalten bzw. nutzt Du den Rechner parallel für's I-Net etc. ?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. November 2010)

@RuneDRS & mattinator
Find's witzig: Ihr zwei "bekriegt" euch ein wenig wegen der Liste und ich bin drinn ohne das ich es drauf anlege in der Liste zu sein. 

Habe eh gedacht das ich sowieso wieder rausfliege da mein Grosser unter der Woche nur etwa 5-6h pro Tag faltet und Sa&So je 12-14h.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (5. November 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Mit dem GPU3-Clienten?
> Habe seit gestern noch eine GTS450 am Laufen; natürlich mit GPU3 - an sich  was die an PPD bringt aber so ca. jede zweite WU endet mit EUE / nan detected
> 
> Das Problem liegt also möglicherweise *nicht* an deinem Ende



Armes Bumble . Nutzt du den Neuen RCC der Version 6.40r1?
Auf der Ofiziellen Seite ist er zumindest noch nicht gelistet (nur der V6.32er), da er halt ein RCC ist. Zumindest gab es da Fixes in der Richtung. Bin auf die Corenutzungseffizienz gespannt.

Index of /~friedrim

Hätte nicht gedacht, dass es jemals (publike) Release-Client-Clients geben würde .


----------



## T0M@0 (5. November 2010)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> bin unter den top 15 Producern pro Woche..coool ey..







RuneDRS schrieb:


> danke, ich gebe mir mühe mein Niveau zu halten..habe keine Freudin mehr die dazwischen jammert wenn der PC mal ne Woche durchläuft..experimentiere aber mal wieder mit SMP7 und SMP8
> So wie es ausschaut bringt SMP 7 bei allen WU mehr punkte ein..
> Zwischenresultat:
> SMP 8: 14400 ~ppd
> SMP 7: 16200 ~ppd



Sowas in der art habe ich schoneinmal beobachtet. Habe da auch eine vermutung. Sobald nicht alle kerne gleich mit folding belastet werden können (weil nebenbei ein prozess z.B. einen Kern etwas auslastet) fallen die PPD in den keller und die TPF steigt enorm. Vielleicht liegt es dann an der Synchronisation der einzelnen folding threads, die sich dann erstmal syncen müssen


----------



## mattinator (5. November 2010)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @RuneDRS & mattinator
> Find's witzig: Ihr zwei "bekriegt" euch ein wenig wegen der Liste und ich bin drinn ohne das ich es drauf anlege in der Liste zu sein.



Denke mal, das Du das mitbekommen hast, aber nur zur Sicherheit: das ist Spaß. Ein bisschen Wettbewerb verbessert doch nur das Gesamtergebnis.




T0M@0 schrieb:


> Habe da auch eine vermutung. Sobald nicht alle  kerne gleich mit folding belastet werden können (weil nebenbei ein  prozess z.B. einen Kern etwas auslastet) fallen die PPD in den keller  und die TPF steigt enorm. Vielleicht liegt es dann an der  Synchronisation der einzelnen folding threads, die sich dann erstmal  syncen müssen



Deshalb meine Frage an RuneDRS, dachte auch in diese Richtung.


----------



## mihapiha (5. November 2010)

Jetzt ist mein PC fix und fertig und der soll nun verkauft werden. Ich habe einen Käufer gefunden, und werde deshalb demnächst nicht mehr falten. Daher habe ich mich entschlossen eine oder zwei Wochen noch hier mit zu falten, um vielleicht doch hier auf 500k zu kommen...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. November 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Denke mal, das Du das mitbekommen hast, aber nur zur Sicherheit: das ist Spaß. Ein bisschen Wettbewerb verbessert doch nur das Gesamtergebnis.


Weiss ich. 

Schade das ich keine 3 PCI-E 16X habe: käme noch ganz günstig an eine weitere Gainward GTX460 GLH ran. 
16X/8X/8X wäre nicht ganz gameideal. 
Wen es so weiter geht muss ich mir doch noch ein Faltserver zulegen.



mihapiha schrieb:


> Jetzt ist mein PC fix und fertig und der soll nun verkauft werden. Ich habe einen Käufer gefunden, und werde deshalb demnächst nicht mehr falten. Daher habe ich mich entschlossen eine oder zwei Wochen noch hier mit zu falten, um vielleicht doch hier auf 500k zu kommen...


 
Schade!


----------



## Gast3737 (6. November 2010)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @RuneDRS & mattinator
> Find's witzig: Ihr zwei "bekriegt" euch ein wenig wegen der Liste und ich bin drinn ohne das ich es drauf anlege in der Liste zu sein.


nein das Falten hat nur forschungszwecke ich verwehre mich dagegen ein Wettkampf zu betreiben


T0M@0 schrieb:


> Sowas in der art habe ich schoneinmal beobachtet. Habe da auch eine vermutung. Sobald nicht alle kerne gleich mit folding belastet werden können (weil nebenbei ein prozess z.B. einen Kern etwas auslastet) fallen die PPD in den keller und die TPF steigt enorm. Vielleicht liegt es dann an der Synchronisation der einzelnen folding threads, die sich dann erstmal syncen müssen


das funktioniert soweit ich grade beobachte nur wenn man paralel auch dran arbeitet. weil ich habe jetz nur 16,6k ppd sonst wenn nicht dran gearbeitet wird sind es um die 18,8k ppd


mattinator schrieb:


> Nur CPU-SMP-Folding oder lässt Du auch GPU mitfalten bzw. nutzt Du den Rechner parallel für's I-Net etc. ?


inet, arbeiten, mails, jappy was man eben so am pc macht, dafür ist er auch noch nebenbei dran..


----------



## nichtraucher91 (6. November 2010)

ich hab da mal wieder ein Problem^^
wie sage ich dem SMP, dass er nur bspw. 50% nutzt? 
"cpuusage" in der config brachte kein Erfolg und auch "-SMP 2" nicht.
oder mache ich vllt etwas falsch? 
" -smp -advmethods -local -forceasm" mein Flags beim normalen falten. 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## T0M@0 (6. November 2010)

Wenn du 4 kerne hast sollte -smp 2 dir eigentlich weiterhelfen


----------



## Fate T.H (6. November 2010)

Das -forceasm Flag kannste auch weglassen da SSE hardgecodet ist im Core sprich sofern die CPU SSE beherscht es immer genutzt wird.


----------



## vodun (6. November 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Nun, falls du meinst wo du siehst warum er abgebrochen hat
> Das steht im log
> ==> Im Hauptordner von Folding (dort wo auch der "work-"Ordner ist gibt es die Teile namens *FAHlog*
> 
> ...



Eigentlich meinte ich wo ich seh welche client ich nutze?Weil der fehler ist ja der Early_Unit_End


----------



## mattinator (6. November 2010)

vodun schrieb:


> Eigentlich meinte ich wo ich seh welche client ich nutze?Weil der fehler ist ja der Early_Unit_End



Steht u.a. auch im Log (FAHlog.txt), Client-Version:


> --- Opening Log file [November 4 18:21:08 UTC]
> 
> 
> # Windows GPU Console Edition #################################################
> ...


Core-Version:


> [18:21:48] Loaded queue successfully.
> [18:21:48]
> [18:21:48] + Processing work unit
> [18:21:48] Core required: FahCore_11.exe
> ...


----------



## Timmy99 (6. November 2010)

Auch ich habe bemerkt, dass wenn ich "Nur" mit 2/4 Kernen falte, die PPD kaum sinkt (Mit 3/4 warscheinlich ansteigt). Ich habe "demnächst" vor, so Januar 2011 je nachdem, den PC wieder mitfolden zu lassen, um weitere Experimente an den Threads durchführen werde. Vielleicht gibts dann schon einen neuen Clienten 

Diese 24h averange Anzeige läuft aber einige Stunden nach. Die PS3 faltet schon mindestens 48h alleine, und es steht immernoch mehr als 1000 da.


----------



## Gast3737 (6. November 2010)

habe grade mal in den Statz gewühlt. mir ist aufgefallen, dass die meisten nichtfalter in den Top100 vor ca. einem Jahr aufgehört haben zu falten..war zu dieser Zeit irgendewas besonderes?


----------



## Bumblebee (6. November 2010)

Weiss zufällig einer von euch warum EOC "tot" ist und wie lange es allenfalls noch so bleibt??


----------



## nfsgame (6. November 2010)

Lebt doch wieder .

@RuneDRS: Ich denke mal, dass zu der Zeit bei vielen die Stromabrechnung eingetrudelt is ....


----------



## vodun (6. November 2010)

So also ich hab

--- Opening Log file [September 26 12:22:20 UTC] 


# Windows GPU Console Edition #################################################
###############################################################################

                       Folding@Home Client Version 6.23

und

[03:15:59] Folding@Home GPU Core
[03:15:59] Version 1.31 (Tue Sep 15 10:57:42 PDT 2009)


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (6. November 2010)

Gibt es einen weg die 6701er WU effektiv zu umgehen ?
Ich kann den Rechner momentan nicht lange arbeiten lassen und die 6701 brauchen einfach zu lange ^^


----------



## mattinator (6. November 2010)

vodun schrieb:


> So also ich hab
> ...
> Folding@Home Client Version 6.23
> ...
> Version 1.31



Passt schon für Deine zwei 260 GTX, ist der aktuelle offizizielle GPU2-Client. Wenn Dir Projekte "abschmieren", erstmal alles (CPU, RAM, GPU) @Stock laufen lassen und schrittweise erhöhen. Wenn es Dir (nur) auf Folding-Effizienz mit den Grafikkarten ankommt, erstmal nur den Shader-Takt der Grafikkarten erhöhen (vom GPU-Takt entkoppeln). Am besten geht das momentan mit dem MSI Afternurner (AfterBurner-download oder im CPGH-Download die neuste ß-Version).



Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> Gibt es einen weg die 6701er WU effektiv zu umgehen ?
> Ich kann den Rechner momentan nicht lange arbeiten lassen und die 6701 brauchen einfach zu lange ^^



Besorg Dir z.B. 'nen Q6600 oder anderen Quad, der auf Deinem Board funktioniert bei eBay (Q6600 ca. 100 - 120 €) oder hier im im Forum.


----------



## nfsgame (6. November 2010)

Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> Gibt es einen weg die 6701er WU effektiv zu umgehen ?
> Ich kann den Rechner momentan nicht lange arbeiten lassen und die 6701 brauchen einfach zu lange ^^


Nein, die Deadline wirste ja wohl so auch noch einhalten können (mein Rechner ist nachts auch aus und ich schaffe die).


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (6. November 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Besorg Dir z.B. 'nen Q6600 oder anderen Quad, der auf Deinem Board funktioniert bei eBay (Q6600 ca. 100 - 120 €) oder hier im im Forum.



Ich hab einen Q6600 und ja die Deadlines schaffe ich aber auch nur wenn ich nichts anderes mache in der Zeit wo ich falten könnte (also kein Spielen , Benchen usw.). Die PPD sind mir ja eher egal aber kleinere WUs wären halt nicht schlecht 
Ok ganz egal sind die PPD auch nicht , das  Punkte/Watt Verhältnis sollte schon noch stimmen ^^


----------



## Gast3737 (6. November 2010)

Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> Gibt es einen weg die 6701er WU effektiv zu umgehen ?
> Ich kann den Rechner momentan nicht lange arbeiten lassen und die 6701 brauchen einfach zu lange ^^


wir falten alles egal ob große Wu oder ganz kleine Wu


----------



## mattinator (6. November 2010)

Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> Ich hab einen Q6600



Hatte in Dein Profil geschaut, da steht noch ein EE6400 ES @ 3,3 drin. Mehr geht halt bei den 670x-er Projekten nicht, mit vielen Kernen (i7, X6) und / oder OC kann man das noch etwas kompensieren. Mein Xeon X3380 läuft über die Woche auch nur von ca. 16 bis 24 Uhr, da bleibt bei diesen Projekten auch nicht viel vom Bonus übrig. Ist eben so, nicht zu ändern und auch nicht weiter tragisch.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (6. November 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Hatte in Dein Profil geschaut, da steht noch ein EE6400 ES @ 3,3 drin. Mehr geht halt bei den 670x-er Projekten nicht, mit vielen Kernen (i7, X6) und / oder OC kann man das noch etwas kompensieren. Mein Xeon X3380 läuft über die Woche auch nur von ca. 16 bis 24 Uhr, da bleibt bei diesen Projekten auch nicht viel vom Bonus übrig. Ist eben so, nicht zu ändern und auch nicht weiter tragisch.



So Profil stimmt wieder so halbwegs 

Ich hoffe Stanford macht das ganze noch ein wenig "Kundenfreundlicher" , so könnte man ja z.B. eine Auswahlmöglichkeit schaffen wieviel Zeit man pro Tag hat und der Client entscheidet dann intelligent welche WUs man bekommt. Ich denke der Aufwand würde sich in Grenzen halten und man würde mit besserer Laune auf sein Punktekonto schauen


----------



## mattinator (6. November 2010)

Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe Stanford macht das ganze noch ein wenig "Kundenfreundlicher" , so könnte man ja z.B. eine Auswahlmöglichkeit schaffen wieviel Zeit man pro Tag hat und der Client entscheidet dann intelligent welche WUs man bekommt.



Gute Idee. Solltest Du mal im Folding-Forum posten (Folding Forum • Index page), vllt. fehlt den Entwicklern einfach noch solches Feedback.


----------



## vodun (6. November 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Passt schon für Deine zwei 260 GTX, ist der aktuelle offizizielle GPU2-Client. Wenn Dir Projekte "abschmieren", erstmal alles (CPU, RAM, GPU) @Stock laufen lassen und schrittweise erhöhen. Wenn es Dir (nur) auf Folding-Effizienz mit den Grafikkarten ankommt, erstmal nur den Shader-Takt der Grafikkarten erhöhen (vom GPU-Takt entkoppeln). Am besten geht das momentan mit dem MSI Afternurner (AfterBurner-download oder im CPGH-Download die neuste ß-Version).
> 
> 
> 
> Besorg Dir z.B. 'nen Q6600 oder anderen Quad, der auf Deinem Board funktioniert bei eBay (Q6600 ca. 100 - 120 €) oder hier im im Forum.




also ich hab alles auf normal takt am laufen deswegen wundert es mich ja so das der kram abschmiert.


----------



## mattinator (6. November 2010)

vodun schrieb:


> also ich hab alles auf normal takt am laufen deswegen wundert es mich ja so das der kram abschmiert.



Hast Du mal die Temperaturen überwacht (GPU-Z o.Ä.) ? Faltest Du mit zwei GPU-Clients, hast Du SLI aktiv ?


----------



## vodun (6. November 2010)

Also temp's waren mal ein prob ( 90 C° und mehr ) da hat der mir auch immer unstable machine gegeben so jetzt hab ich mal richtig sauber gemacht Temps liegen jetzt bei 70 C° bis max 84C° Grad ( und das bei furmark extrem burnung mode mit 4 fach AA und das über 30 min )

So und ja ich falte mit 2 GPU's und SLI ist aktiv unter Vista ( was übrigens auch immer passiert wenn mir ein Client den Fehler ausgibt ist das mein Monitor kurz kein signal mehr bekommt und danach unten rechts steht der anzeigetreiber wäre geändert worden.


----------



## T0M@0 (6. November 2010)

Vista? Ich glaube wir haben das Problem


----------



## Bumblebee (6. November 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Lebt doch wieder .


 
Also bei mir funktioniert EOC momentan *definitiv* nicht


----------



## T0M@0 (6. November 2010)

Hier gehts auch...


----------



## mattinator (6. November 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Also bei mir funktioniert EOC momentan *definitiv* nicht



Da hat wohl jemand "in den Bergen" einen Internet-Backbone zu den Ami's gekappt ? Ihr seid doch gar kein potenzielles Ziel von Terroristen.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (6. November 2010)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> habe grade mal in den Statz gewühlt. mir ist aufgefallen, dass die meisten nichtfalter in den Top100 vor ca. einem Jahr aufgehört haben zu falten..war zu dieser Zeit irgendewas besonderes?



Hm, Google meint Folgendes:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Bumble - Falls immernoch tot:



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vodun (6. November 2010)

So also schon wieder 4 Unit's geschreddert ( Unstable Machine )

So ich muss mich übrigens verbessern unten steht dann immer Der anzeige treiber wurde nach einem Fehler wiederhergestellt.Ich werd mal schauen ob es mit einem anderen treiber besser geht ( Warum bin ich nicht eher darauf gekommen )


----------



## mattinator (6. November 2010)

vodun schrieb:


> Ich werd mal schauen ob es mit einem anderen treiber besser geht ( Warum bin ich nicht eher darauf gekommen )



Welchen hast Du denn jetzt ? Gerade für Folding laufen die GT200-Karten (nach allgemeiner Erfahrung) beim Folding mit den 1xx-er Treibern besser (NVIDIA DRIVERS 197.45 WHQL oder der letzte Beta NVIDIA DRIVERS 197.57 BETA).


----------



## vodun (6. November 2010)

also momentan hab ich einen 2xx drauf ( kann aber auch sein das der einfach nicht sauber drauf ist hatte da nämlich so meine prob's ) nur ich brauch glaub ich auch nen 2xx wegen 3D und manch aktuellem spiel was ohne die neuen nicht richtig läuft


----------



## mattinator (6. November 2010)

vodun schrieb:


> nur ich brauch glaub ich auch nen 2xx wegen 3D und manch aktuellem spiel was ohne die neuen nicht richtig läuft



Habe auch schon festgestellt, dass die NVIDIA-SLI-Updates nicht mit den 1xx-er Treibern installiert werden. Ist bei mir allerdings nicht so's Problem, da ich langsam nicht mehr so viel zocke. Da würde ich die NVIDIA-Treiber noch mal komplett über die Systemsteuerung deinstallieren, neu starten und dann den hier installieren: NVIDIA DRIVERS 260.99 WHQL. Übrigens kann man SLI ohne Neustart aus- und einschalten. Probier mal Folding mit deaktiviertem SLI, bringt auch mehr PPD.


----------



## GoldenMic (6. November 2010)

Ich würde mich freuen wenn mich jemand in icq/msn in das Thema einführen würde, habe nämlich Interesse daran nur leider noch nicht richtig kapiert wie und was und so


----------



## nfsgame (6. November 2010)

Dann schau dir den Anfängerthread an, besonders den unteren Teil....


----------



## T0M@0 (6. November 2010)

vodun schrieb:


> So also schon wieder 4 Unit's geschreddert ( Unstable Machine )
> 
> So ich muss mich übrigens verbessern unten steht dann immer Der anzeige treiber wurde nach einem Fehler wiederhergestellt.Ich werd mal schauen ob es mit einem anderen treiber besser geht ( Warum bin ich nicht eher darauf gekommen )


Hört sich fast nach defekter graka an. Grafikfehler in spielen hast du zufällig nicht?


----------



## vodun (7. November 2010)

Nein hab ich nicht und auch bei Furmark sind keine Fehler zu erkennen.So werd mal heute nacht das falten versuchen ansonsten morgen ( oder eher gesagt heute ) neuen treiber drauf.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. November 2010)

vodun schrieb:


> Nein hab ich nicht und auch bei Furmark sind keine Fehler zu erkennen.


Vielleicht ein Cuda-Problem, wird bei Furmark ja nicht getestet.

Mein Lösungsvorschlag:

Ich würde mal eine Karte ausbauen und dann das Ganze auf der Eingebauten testen.
Dann Karten austauschen um zu testen ob auch die zweite "sauber" ist.

Wenn alles sauber funktioniert zweite Karte wieder rein und dann für beide Karten einrichten. 


Wie gross können eigentlich diese P6701 noch werden? 
Hab jetzt einen erwischt bei dem HFM.NET eine ETA von 26h angiebt, als er das Ding bekommen habe war mein Grosser rein am falten.
Bis jetzt waren sie immer im Bereich von 20h.


----------



## acer86 (7. November 2010)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Vielleicht ein Cuda-Problem, wird bei Furmark ja nicht getestet.
> 
> Mein Lösungsvorschlag:
> 
> ...



HI 

hab gestern Abend auch so eine Riesige 6701er WU bekommen bei mein alten Q6600 hab ich dan eine TPF von 19:30-20Min das ist schon Extrem lang  
und das alles für dan nicht mal mehr 4k PPD

MFG:acer86


----------



## Bumblebee (7. November 2010)

@Meier und acer

Ja, stimmt schon, die "Pseudo-BIG's" sind heftig für eine "kleine" CPU's
Aber da müssen wir alle durch ...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. November 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> @Meier und acer
> 
> Ja, stimmt schon, die "Pseudo-BIG's" sind heftig für eine "kleine" CPU's
> Aber da müssen wir alle durch ...


Was verstehst du unter "kleine CPU's"?
Ich würde einen 1090t nicht unbedingt als "klein" bezeichnen, ist schliesslich momentan das Ende der AMD-Fahnenstange im Desktop-Bereich. 

Ich glaub ich muss mir doch im April doch nen Bulldozer Zambezi 8-Kerner zulegen.


----------



## T0M@0 (7. November 2010)

Denn lieber den 12 kerner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. November 2010)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Denn lieber den 12 kerner



So weit ich imformiert bin sind im Desktop-Bereich maximal 8 Kerne.
Wenn ein Server-CPU, dann den 16er.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. November 2010)

Mir war langweilig drum hab ich ein wenig OC am Klein betrieben.
Voll der Wahnsinn:
Clienten lauf bei 1890MHz stabil, Taktsteigerung von 290MHz. Höchste Stufe auf 2008MHz war nicht mehr stabil.

Das Ergebnis des OC: Statt 90,5PPD sind es jetzt 98,5PPD!


----------



## acer86 (7. November 2010)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Mir war langweilig drum hab ich ein wenig OC am Klein betrieben.
> Voll der Wahnsinn:
> Clienten lauf bei 1890MHz stabil, Taktsteigerung von 290MHz. Höchste Stufe auf 2008MHz war nicht mehr stabil.
> 
> Das Ergebnis des OC: Statt 90,5PPD sind es jetzt 98,5PPD!



WOW was für nee Steigerung 

Schade geht bei mein Acer Aspire One D250 Leider nicht


----------



## Bumblebee (7. November 2010)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> P6701....
> .... HFM.NET eine ETA von 26h


 
und



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> .... einen 1090t


 
Verstehe ich das richtig was ich da oben zitiert habe?? 
Dann braucht deine CPU zu lange - eigentlich
Auf dem SIG-Rechner (Q6600 aka. "kleine CPU") läuft gerade eine 6701

- Avg. Time / Frame : 00:15:17 - 4'177.8 PPD das ergibt die ca. 25h

Der 1090T sollte schneller zum Ziel kommen


----------



## vodun (7. November 2010)

So es läuft jetzt wieder richtig durch ( hab treiber neu drauf gesetzt und SLI mal deaktiviert ) ich werd mal die kommende nacht durchfalten um zu sehen ob das auch so bleibt wenn ja würde ich mal sagen bin ich wieder richtig dabei und heitze mein zimmer nur noch mit PC


----------



## TECRIDER (7. November 2010)

Das solltet ihr euch mal anschauen

Der Rechner ist ne Granate

Was der wohl so an PPD machen würde?!

Casemod Behemoth Projekt: Black Industrial meets Mutter aller Mainboards EVGA SR-2 und Monster-Hardware - pc games hardware, tagebuch, casemod


Grüße, Teci


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. November 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Verstehe ich das richtig was ich da oben zitiert habe??
> Dann braucht deine CPU zu lange - eigentlich
> Auf dem SIG-Rechner (Q6600 aka. "kleine CPU") läuft gerade eine 6701
> 
> ...


 
Hier ein Bild von HFM:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hat sich in der Zwischenzeit nach unten korrigiert, sind aber immernoch rund 21h wen ich es raufrechne. PC lief von 2-11Uhr nicht.
Lief vielleicht irgend eine Suche vom Norten im Hintergrund als ich nachschaute? 

Kamm erst garde nach Hause und sah das GPU-Client 2 drei WU's mit der Begründung "Unstable_ Machine" verworfen hat. 
Mal schauen ob es reicht wen ich ein bischen das OC zurücknehme. Seltsam, lief jetzt rund 10 Tage damit stabil und jetzt gleich drei?


----------



## vodun (7. November 2010)

@TECRIDER

Hab das auch schon gesehen man müsste den jenigen echt mal anschreiben das er wenn die kiste eh läuft und nichts zu tun hat ( wobei das wohl weniger der fall sein wird ) er doch mitfallten sollte kommt mit sicherheit ne menge bei rum xD


----------



## Julian Kruck (7. November 2010)

Für was braucht jemand der mit CAD und 3Dzeug arbeitet 3x 480GTX? würd sich da nicht eher ne teslaversion rentieren?
wenn er ihn zum arbeiten nutzt kann er ja im hintergrund f@h laufen lassen, solang es nicht all zu heftig ausbremst...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. November 2010)

Julian Kruck schrieb:


> Für was braucht jemand der mit CAD und 3Dzeug arbeitet 3x 480GTX? würd sich da nicht eher ne teslaversion rentieren?
> wenn er ihn zum arbeiten nutzt kann er ja im hintergrund f@h laufen lassen, solang es nicht all zu heftig ausbremst...


Reine Preisfrage: Für den Preis einer Tesla C2050 kaufst du dir zumindest in der Schweiz 6 480er.

Wen diese Tesla-Karten nicht so extrem teuer wären hätte ich mir schon längstens eine C2050 oder sogar eine S2050 geholt. Naja, vielleicht hilft diesbezüglich ja mal die einte oder andere Lotto-Million.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (7. November 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> und
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das Thema hatten wir hier ja schonmal. Er hatte alle Flags usw richtig gesetzt, da hatten wir dann zusammen aufgegeben .
Bei 4GHz bringt meiner gute 16k PPD.

Edit: Übrigens haben unsere Göttinger Kollegen etwas neues auf Lager:
http://www.med.uni-goettingen.de/presseinformationen/presseinformationen_13945.asp


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. November 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Er hatte alle Flags usw richtig gesetzt, da hatten wir dann zusammen aufgegeben .
> Bei 4GHz bringt meiner gute 16k PPD.


Ich würde sagen ich gehe auf Angriff: 
Mit wieviel Spannung hast du deinen auf stabile 4GHz gebracht?
Multiplikator 20X?
Was alles muss deaktiviert werden?
Turbo-Modus, Cool & Quit, Feste CPU-Spannung.

Will nur die CPU übertakten und ich weiss, jede CPU ist anderst.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (8. November 2010)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen ich gehe auf Angriff:
> Mit wieviel Spannung hast du deinen auf stabile 4GHz gebracht?
> Multiplikator 20X?
> Was alles muss deaktiviert werden?
> ...


Ok, ich schieß Dir Fotos, dauert nen Moment.

Edit: Fertig und Hochgeladen.
Dieser Greendingsbumsrechner ist jedoch verbuggt!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. November 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Ok, ich schieß Dir Fotos, dauert nen Moment.
> 
> Edit: Fertig und Hochgeladen.
> Dieser Greendingsbumsrechner ist jedoch verbuggt!


Danke. 
Mal schauen wenn ich zum OC komme. Vielleicht Dienstag.


Noch ne Frage: wie oft wechselst ihr die Kühlflüssigkeit der Wakü's?

War ein bisschen zu faul um sie zu wechseln, hat jetzt 6 Jahre auf dem Bukel. 
Als ich den neuen PC zusammenschraubte hab ich vergessen welche zu bestellen. 
Als ich alle Radis aus dem Gehäuse warf war keine zu bekommen. 
Morgen kommt endlich neue Kühlflüssigkeit.


----------



## nyso (8. November 2010)

Da reicht destilliertes Wasser
Ein paar Spritzer G40 rein, und das hält wieder ein paar Jahre

Heißt ja nicht umsonst WASSERkühlung, da muss man nicht irgendwelche Spezialgemische kaufen, die keinen messbaren Vorteil haben. 
Lediglich das Minus im Portemonnaie und das Plus in der Kasse der Hersteller sind effektiv messbar


----------



## nfsgame (8. November 2010)

Ich melde mich mal temponär zurück, der halbe Landkreis steht ohne Internet da . UMTS ftw!


----------



## Bumblebee (8. November 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ich melde mich mal temponär zurück, der halbe Landkreis steht ohne Internet da . UMTS ftw!


 
Und bei mir zuhause hat gestern die Freundin meines Sohnes eine Glühbirne ausgewechselt
Resultat war, dass es die Sicherung rausgehauen hat
Natürlich *DIE SICHERUNG *an der die Falt-Rechner hängen 
Natürlich (Version2) als mein Sohn und ich im Restaurant beim ausgedehnten Mittagessen waren


----------



## acer86 (8. November 2010)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Danke.
> Mal schauen wenn ich zum OC komme. Vielleicht Dienstag.
> 
> 
> ...



Hi
ich wechsel eigentlich nie das Wasser, hab ein Kleinen Filter dazwischen den Wasche ich ca. 1bis2 mal im jahr aus wen was drin sein sollte.

P.s. meine erste wakü war ein Kompletter eigenbau 2003 auf ein Athlon 1800+, mit selbst gefrästen Kühlern und einer Aquariumpumpe, die Kühlung läuft bis heute noch mit dem selben Wasser.

MFG:acer86


----------



## Gast3737 (8. November 2010)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Noch ne Frage: wie oft wechselst ihr die Kühlflüssigkeit der Wakü's?


wenn man keine Fehler beim befüllen macht und vorher gut gespült hat kann das Wasser ewig drin bleiben.


nyso schrieb:


> Da reicht destilliertes Wasser
> Ein paar Spritzer G40 rein, und das hält wieder ein paar Jahre


Mit G40 habe ich schlechte Erfahrung gemacht, Schmodder, Pilze und Bakterienkulturen in der Wakü, das war nicht Lustich..
ich schwöre auf die Fertigmischung von Innoprotekt, leicht nochmals mit dest. Wasser gestreckt..seit über einem Jahr keine Probleme damit.

Aus Folding-Sicht welche CPU(@4,0ghz) ist besser? der W3680 oder i7970? Tippe auf den W3680 wegen dem höheren QPI


----------



## The Master of MORARE (8. November 2010)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> Aus Folding-Sicht welche CPU(@4,0ghz) ist besser? der W3680 oder i7970? Tippe auf den W3680 wegen dem höheren QPI


Das interessiert mich auch, das mit dem QPI dürfte eine Klare Sache sein...
Erläutere mir mal jemand die Architekturunterschiede zwischen i7 920 und dem 970er (abgesehen von der Kernzahl). Wenn es da keine gibt, dann dürfte der ja Trotz HT/SMT/wieauchimmer bei den P6791ern absolut einknicken, im Gegensatz zu den X6 Phenoms.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. November 2010)

Hab noch ein Problem mit meinem Kleinen (Asus Eee 1000H):
Der läuft jetzt seit rund einem Jahr nonstop und jetzt begind sich der Lüfter endgültig zu verabschieden (starke Lagergeräusche).
Weiss jemand wo ich einen Ersatzlüfter herbekomme? 

Mit Asus selber hab ich schon Kontakt aufgenommen: Die verschicken keine Ersatzlüfter. 
Ich soll ihnen meinen Kleinen einschicken und selbstverständlich die Einbaukosten auch noch berappen.
Was das wieder kosten wird mit den Versandkosten zusammen. 

Hab ihn auch schon mal zerlegt, wäre etwa 30min Arbeit, also Kleinigkeit.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (8. November 2010)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Hab noch ein Problem mit meinem Kleinen (Asus Eee 1000H):
> Der läuft jetzt seit rund einem Jahr nonstop und jetzt begind sich der Lüfter endgültig zu verabschieden (starke Lagergeräusche).
> Weiss jemand wo ich einen Ersatzlüfter herbekomme?
> 
> ...





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Die bekommt man also einzeln?



Jap!
Schau mal hier:
 DELTA COMPONENTS 
ebm-papst - Radiallüfter sind die souveränen Hochdruckspezialisten

Ansonsten einfach restaurieren. So schwer ist das nicht. Haben wir in der Schule auch schon gemacht xD (Röhrender Server).

[Kolumne] Medion Akoya Mini – Qualitätsprobleme beim Lüfter? *Update*


----------



## acer86 (8. November 2010)

Ich konnte mein versprechen das ich auf Rang 10 der top 20 Producers
bleibe leider nicht halten

aber mehr wie 18300PPD am Tag geht leider nicht mit mein System.

werde aber trotzdem weiterhin alles geben für´s Team und die Forschung


----------



## jets28 (8. November 2010)

so endlich hab ich das falten mit dem usb stick hinbekommen, werden zwar nicht viele punkte sein aber bissi was so nebenbei 

die 2400xt bekomm ich leider nicht ans rechnen


----------



## nfsgame (8. November 2010)

-forcegpu ati_r600 Flag versucht?


----------



## Julian Kruck (8. November 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Das Thema hatten wir hier ja schonmal. Er hatte alle Flags usw richtig gesetzt, da hatten wir dann zusammen aufgegeben .
> Bei 4GHz bringt meiner gute 16k PPD.
> 
> Edit: Übrigens haben unsere Göttinger Kollegen etwas neues auf Lager:
> Universittsmedizin Gttingen - Presseinformation



Ich hatte das prob damals auch, weiß allerdings nicht mehr ob es noch SMP1 war oder schon SMP2. auf jedenfall waren die ppds verdammt niedrig(AMD 955 X4 ca 2000PPDs). habs dann mit der virtuellen maschine und linux versucht, und siehe da, deutlich mehr PPDs(der Leistung auch angemessen) um die 5000PPDs. also würde auf jedenfall mit vm ware ein virtuelles linux erstellen. läuft einwandfrei und stabil bei mir. keinerlei beeinträchtigung während man mit dem rechner arbeitet oder sogar zockt. echt zu empfehlen.

und vielleicht habe ich die möglichkeit meinen 955X4 in gute hände weiter zugeben, so dass ich mir einen X6 gönnen kann


----------



## The Ian (8. November 2010)

jets28 schrieb:


> so endlich hab ich das falten mit dem usb stick hinbekommen, werden zwar nicht viele punkte sein aber bissi was so nebenbei



du lässt deine usb-sticks falten? wie geht das das will ich auch
ne im ernst was war da die schwierigkeit dran, und wozu ist das bei dir überhaupt nötig?


----------



## T0M@0 (8. November 2010)

hm, GTX460 geht beim falten nicht mehr in den 3D takt -.-


----------



## mattinator (8. November 2010)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> hm, GTX460 geht beim falten nicht mehr in den 3D takt -.-



Hatte ich am Wochenende auch mit einer GTX 275. Ging erst nach dem reboot wieder.


----------



## acer86 (9. November 2010)

Hi 

hat jemand von euch schon mal so eine WU für den GPU3 bekommen?
siehe Bild

es kommen in Client Fenster auch "komische"  werte raus.

Was mich aber am meisten irritiert, die WU macht ca. 1500-2000PPD mehr als andere wu´s 

hab sonst bei 611ern ca 11300PPD
bei den Normalen 912/925er komm ich auf 15700PPD
die neuen 925er machen 17000-17400PPD

MFG:acer86


----------



## Muschkote (9. November 2010)

Moins, 
die WUs sind wohl die gleichen, es wurde aber ein neuer Core runtergeladen, welcher wohl etwas flotter ist. Ich kann das bestätigen.

[02:48:42] Folding@home Core Shutdown: CORE_OUTDATED
[02:48:46] CoreStatus = 6E (110)
[02:48:46] + Core out of date. Auto updating...
[02:48:46] - Attempting to download new core...
[02:48:46] + Downloading new core: FahCore_15.exe


----------



## Bumblebee (9. November 2010)

Ja, meine GTS450 faltet bisher ausschliesslich diese (10927-10978) WU's
Und die Teile "rocken die Hütte" - punktemässig

Eine nette Kompensation für die nicht ganz so tollen Pseudo-SMP's (6701/6702)


----------



## acer86 (9. November 2010)

Hi @ Bumblebee

Was bringt deine GTS 450 so an PPD?


----------



## Bumblebee (9. November 2010)

acer86 schrieb:


> Hi @ Bumblebee
> Was bringt deine GTS 450 so an PPD?


 
Das willst du nicht wissen...
Doch?? .... Bist du sicher?? ....

Ok - dann soll es so sein 

Momentan Project: 10972 (Run 5, Clone 40, Gen 8) ==> Avg. 15079.25 PPD


----------



## acer86 (9. November 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Das willst du nicht wissen...
> Doch?? .... Bist du sicher?? ....
> 
> Ok - dann soll es so sein
> ...



 So viel, ok ich wills doch nicht wissen^^

meine GTX 460 @ 900/1800MHz macht gerade ma 16600-17400PPD 

Hast du die GTS 450 Übertaktet?

die GTS 450 sind ja der Hammer beim Folding, davon 3 stück auf ein board und man hat ein gutes Watt/PPD Verhältnis
MFG: acer86


----------



## mihapiha (9. November 2010)

Wie man sieht lasse ich seid gestern wieder für dieses Forum falten... 

Dabei lasse ich alles auf normal laufen... Keine Komponente ist übertaktet!

Siehe Bild 1...

Im Bild 2 wollte ich zeigen was mit Übertaktung drin wäre...

Durch -advmethods ist der Verbrauch meines Rechners relativ gering... mit "NUR" 800W hält sich der Verbrauch in Grenzen wenn man bedenkt das da 3x GTX480 und eine GTX460 falten...

Die Temperaturen sind mit 47°C Last ebenfalls sehr gering...


----------



## acer86 (9. November 2010)

Hi @ mihapiha

wie Weit hast du deine Karten Übertaktet im 2 bild?

MFG: acer86


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. November 2010)

Meine GPU-Clienten haben sich auch gerade den neuen FahCore_15.exe geholt, aber wie üblich meint Norten das sei eine unsichere Datei.
Jedes mal das gleiche!


----------



## mihapiha (9. November 2010)

acer86 schrieb:


> Hi @ mihapiha
> 
> wie Weit hast du deine Karten Übertaktet im 2 bild?
> 
> MFG: acer86



840/1680/1900 MHz bei den GTX480 und 810/1620/1800 MHz bei der GTX460


----------



## acer86 (9. November 2010)

ok danke

P.s. weiß nicht wie weit sich deine GTX460 takten lässt aber wen du sie beim Folding stabil auf 900/1800Mhz bringst dan macht sie genau so viel wie deine GTX480er karten.
siehe bild von meiner GTX 460 

MFG: acer86


----------



## Timmy99 (9. November 2010)

Guten Abend.
Tut mir verdammt leid, bei mir gibts  momentan DSL Probleme. PS3 dümpelt seit 2 Tagen an einer fertigen Wu rum. Ich hoffe, dass das Netz morgen wieder funzt.  (Bin grade am Netbook vom Freund online, um mich noch als "lebender Falter" zu outen^^)

MfG,
Timmy99, Happy folding


----------



## mattinator (9. November 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ja, meine GTS450 faltet bisher ausschliesslich diese (10927-10978) WU's
> Und die Teile "rocken die Hütte" - punktemässig



Habe jetzt mit meinen GTX 275, dem 1xx-er Treiber und GPU2-Client nur noch 1011x-er Projekte bekommen, bringen nicht ganz so viel. Hat jemand eine GT200-er Karte mit dem aktuellen 2xx-er Treiber und dem GPU3-Client am werken sowie ein paar PPD-Werte (incl. Shader-Takt) ? Bin am überlegen, mal darauf umzustellen und vllt. wieder etwas zulegen zu können.


----------



## TECRIDER (9. November 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Habe jetzt mit meinen GTX 275, dem 1xx-er Treiber und GPU2-Client nur noch 1011x-er Projekte bekommen, bringen nicht ganz so viel. Hat jemand eine GT200-er Karte mit dem aktuellen 2xx-er Treiber und dem GPU3-Client am werken sowie ein paar PPD-Werte (incl. Shader-Takt) ? Bin am überlegen, mal darauf umzustellen und vllt. wieder etwas zulegen zu können.


 
Hallo Matti,

hier ein Bild. Vielleicht hilft es dir beim vergleichen. Allerdings habe ich den GPU3 gegen den GPU2 getauscht da dieser bei den GT200-er Karten zuwenig PPD macht. Als Treiber verwende ich den aktuellen Nvidia Treiber 2xx-er.

Grüße, Teci


----------



## nfsgame (9. November 2010)

Timmy99 schrieb:


> Guten Abend.
> Tut mir verdammt leid, bei mir gibts  momentan DSL Probleme. PS3 dümpelt seit 2 Tagen an einer fertigen Wu rum. Ich hoffe, dass das Netz morgen wieder funzt.  (Bin grade am Netbook vom Freund online, um mich noch als "lebender Falter" zu outen^^)
> 
> MfG,
> Timmy99, Happy folding


Wo kommst du nochmal her ? Hier haben irgendwelche Experten der Baumaschinenbedienung das Übertragungskabel zum Regionalverteiler gekappt. Der halbe Landkreis steht seit Freitag/Samstag ohne Telefon und Internet da. Nagut, seit zwei Studnen funst wenigstens das Telefonw ieder ...


----------



## mattinator (9. November 2010)

TECRIDER schrieb:


> Allerdings habe ich den GPU3 gegen den GPU2 getauscht da dieser bei den GT200-er Karten zuwenig PPD macht. Als Treiber verwende ich den aktuellen Nvidia Treiber 2xx-er.



Danke, Teci. Genau da "hänge ich auch fest".  Hatte die Hoffnung mit dem GPU3-Client und dem 2xx-er Treiber etwas von diesen Projekten abzubekommen:


acer86 schrieb:


> Was mich aber am meisten irritiert, die WU macht ca. 1500-2000PPD mehr als andere wu´s
> 
> hab sonst bei 611ern ca 11300PPD
> bei den Normalen 912/925er komm ich auf 15700PPD
> * die neuen 925er machen 17000-17400PPD*



Gruß, Matti


----------



## T0M@0 (9. November 2010)

Bei meiner gtx260 bin ich auf gpu2 zurück weil er da 1000 ppd mehr macht.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (9. November 2010)

Ich krieg bei meiner GTX260 mehr PPD mit dem GPU3


----------



## acer86 (9. November 2010)

Hi 

bekomme die neuen Wu´s erst seit der Client den   FAH-Core 15 vor ca 3 tagen heruntergeladen hat.

Hatte vorher auch schon mit den 11er Core Wu´s mit 912/925 Credits, die liefen aber nur mit Max. 15700PPD @ GTX 460 900/1800Mhz

Jetzt mit den 15er Core machen die 912/925er WU´s Plötzlich 16700-17400 bei gleichen Takt der GTX460.

MFG: acer86


----------



## Dragon1801 (9. November 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Das willst du nicht wissen...
> Doch?? .... Bist du sicher?? ....
> 
> Ok - dann soll es so sein
> ...



Ich hab grad festgestellt, dass die 450er höher getaktet ist, als eine 460er (beide @Stock), das würde die hohen PPDs erklären. Das Ganze für 100€ klingt nach nem guten Deal find ich. Mich würde jetzt brennend die Leistungsaufnahme unter Faltlast interessieren (NVIDIA gibt ja 106W bei Volllast an). Auf den ersten Blick scheint das eine gute Wahl für ne PhysX-Faltkarte zu sein.


----------



## acer86 (9. November 2010)

Dragon1801 schrieb:


> Ich hab grad festgestellt, dass die 450er höher getaktet ist, als eine 460er (beide @Stock), das würde die hohen PPDs erklären. Das Ganze für 100€ klingt nach nem guten Deal find ich. Mich würde jetzt brennend die Leistungsaufnahme unter Faltlast interessieren (NVIDIA gibt ja 106W bei Volllast an). Auf den ersten Blick scheint das eine gute Wahl für ne PhysX-Faltkarte zu sein.




Hi

also die werte für die gtx460 kan ich dir geben 

@Stock 100% Beim Falten:    Rund 150Watt
@900/1800Mhz 100% Falten: Rund 180Watt

GTS450 sollte aber ein besseres Preis-Leistungsverhältnis haben.
Würde mich aber auch brennend Interessieren wie weit *Bumblebee seine GTS450 Übertaktet hat um auf den wert zu kommen, und wo da der Stromverbrauch liegt?

MFG: acer86
*


----------



## Bumblebee (9. November 2010)

acer86 schrieb:


> Würde mich aber auch brennend Interessieren wie weit *Bumblebee seine GTS450 Übertaktet hat um auf den wert zu kommen, und wo da der Stromverbrauch liegt?*
> *MFG: acer86*


 
Zum Stomverbrauch kann ich nichts sagen - ausser, dass sie problemlos mit 1x 6Pin läuft

Getaktet ist sie mit 930/1000/1860


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (9. November 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Hier haben irgendwelche Experten der Baumaschinenbedienung das Übertragungskabel zum Regionalverteiler gekappt.


Erinnert mich an die CDU. Die haben mal einen Pfosten für ein Wahlplakat durch das DSL-Kabel gerammt. Die Telekom durfte es nicht vor der Wahl reparieren, weil sie keine Wahlplakate entfernen dürfen und die CDU war auch nicht kooperationsbereit. 



> Der halbe Landkreis steht seit Freitag/Samstag ohne Telefon und Internet da.


Ist die andere Hälfte bei Kabel Deutschland bzw. Handy/UMTS oder ist das Telekom-Netz nur in einem Teil des Landkreises gef***t?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. November 2010)

@The Master of MORARE

Hab mein OC beendet, hab in jetzt auch auf 4GHz.
Jetzt haben wir zwei direkte Vergleichswerte im SMP. 

Mehr wäre zwar noch drinn aber dann komm ich gefährlich nahe an die Max. Vcore von 1.47V ran und er soll ja eine Weile halten. 


@Timmy99
Auf der PS3-Front hast du bis jetzt noch nichts verpasst, bis jetzt kein Rückgrat.


----------



## mihapiha (10. November 2010)

acer86 schrieb:


> ok danke
> 
> P.s. weiß nicht wie weit sich deine GTX460 takten lässt aber wen du sie beim Folding stabil auf 900/1800Mhz bringst dan macht sie genau so viel wie deine GTX480er karten.
> siehe bild von meiner GTX 460
> ...



Schaft deine GTX 460 diesen Takt ohne dass du die Spannung anhebst?


----------



## Timmy99 (10. November 2010)

Juhu, DSL funzt wieder^^
Bin gespannt was die GTX580 an PPDs bringt. Scheint auch taktfreudig zu sein, von 772 auf 800 GPU Core (Palit bis 835MHz). Dazu 512 Shader 
Einige User berichten von über 900MHz. Mit *Luft gekühlt.*


----------



## acer86 (10. November 2010)

mihapiha schrieb:


> Schaft deine GTX 460 diesen Takt ohne dass du die Spannung anhebst?




Hi 

Ja hab eine Zotac GTX 460 2GB die hat eine standard Spannung von 1,025Volt, die Karte Läuft seit ca. 4 wochen mit diesen Takt 24/7. Siehe Bild.

es ist noch mehr drin mit einer Geringen Spannungs anhebung auf 1,087Volt läuft sie stabil Auf 950/1900Mhz. 


MFG:acer86


----------



## The Master of MORARE (10. November 2010)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @The Master of MORARE
> 
> Hab mein OC beendet, hab in jetzt auch auf 4GHz.
> Jetzt haben wir zwei direkte Vergleichswerte im SMP.
> ...



Bin gespannt  Mal sehen, wie sich ein Windows schlägt .
Ich muss mal schen wie hoch ich noch mit 1,446V komme. Brauchst du echt so ne hohe VCore? Ich hab meine auch noch nicht nach unten hin korrigiert, der Tick mehr sollte mir nicht schaden. Folding ist ja eh ein Fall für sich wenns um die Spannungen geht .


----------



## mihapiha (10. November 2010)

acer86 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Ja hab eine Zotac GTX 460 2GB die hat eine standard Spannung von 1,025Volt, die Karte Läuft seit ca. 4 wochen mit diesen Takt 24/7. Siehe Bild.
> 
> ...



Danke für die Info. Nur weiß ich nicht ob mir das was hilft. Ich hoffe meine GTX460 schafft das auch. Ich kann nämlich die Spannung nicht anheben, jedenfalls wüsste ich nicht wie... Der MSI Afterburner kontrolliert nämlich nur die GTX480s und lässt die GTX460 im Standardtakt laufen. Um letztere zu übertakten muss ich EVGA Precision benutzen, dass ich nicht so sehr mag wie den MSI Afterburner...

P.S.: Die halbe Million für dieses Forum ist gefaltet!


----------



## Bumblebee (10. November 2010)

mihapiha schrieb:


> Der MSI Afterburner kontrolliert nämlich nur die GTX480s und lässt die GTX460 im Standardtakt laufen.


 
Versteh ich jetzt grad nicht - wieso geht es mit der 460 nicht??



mihapiha schrieb:


> P.S.: Die halbe Million für dieses Forum ist gefaltet!


 
GRATS - wär schon schön wenn du für uns weiterfalten würdest


----------



## acer86 (10. November 2010)

mihapiha schrieb:


> Danke für die Info. Nur weiß ich nicht ob mir das was hilft. Ich hoffe meine GTX460 schafft das auch. Ich kann nämlich die Spannung nicht anheben, jedenfalls wüsste ich nicht wie... Der MSI Afterburner kontrolliert nämlich nur die GTX480s und lässt die GTX460 im Standardtakt laufen. Um letztere zu übertakten muss ich EVGA Precision benutzen, dass ich nicht so sehr mag wie den MSI Afterburner...
> 
> P.S.: Die halbe Million für dieses Forum ist gefaltet!




Hi

Sollte fast mit jeder GTX 460 Möglich sein in die Bereiche zum kommen.

Viele Hersteller haben bei der GTX460 eine Spannung von Max:0,97Volt da sollte aber auch ein Takt von 850/1700Mhz drin sein.

Z.b. bei Zotac Standard Modell (wie meine) oder auch der AMP gibt der Hersteller eine Spannung von 1,025 vor. da sind dan 930/1860Mhz drin.

Weiß nicht wie sich das bei SLI Systemen wie bei deinen Verhält aber der MSI Afterburner sollte auch die GTX 460 Steuern können, vieleicht hilft eine neu Instalation .

Mit einer Spannung von 1,125volt sollen 1000/2000MHz drin sein und eine PPD von 17900!! bei ein 912/925er Projekt. (hab ich in ein anderen Forum gelesen, war aber selber noch zu Faul mein Bios der Karte zu flash´n, da ich bei meiner Standard karte die Spannung nur bis auf 1,087Volt bekomme ohne Bios flash.)


MFG: acer86


----------



## Bumblebee (10. November 2010)

Stellt sich natürlich auch die Frage welchen "Nachbrenner" du aktuell nutzt
Der im obigen Bild von acer ist der aktuelle (2.0.0)
Es gibt allerdings brandneu auch noch eine neuere (Beta-)Version (2.1.0 beta3)


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. November 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Bin gespannt  Mal sehen, wie sich ein Windows schlägt .
> Ich muss mal schen wie hoch ich noch mit 1,446V komme. Brauchst du echt so ne hohe VCore? Ich hab meine auch noch nicht nach unten hin korrigiert, der Tick mehr sollte mir nicht schaden. Folding ist ja eh ein Fall für sich wenns um die Spannungen geht .


Hab die Übertaktung mit dem "AMD OverDrive"-Programm gemacht, das Ding scheint es gewaltig zu übertreiben was die Spannung anbelangt. 

Hab jetzt selber Hand angelegt und die Spannung soweit runter genommen wie es geht, bin jetzt das hier am testen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wäre toll wen die Spannung sich als stabil heraus stellen würde. 

Was ich allerdings seltsam finde ist das die PPD's des SMP-Clienten weder verbessert noch verschlechtert haben. +/-100PPD's  War auch mit der viel höheren Spannung so.

Apropo Spannung, ich habe zwei Gainward GTX 460 GLH (beide gleiche Bios-Revision) im System aber verschiedene GPU-Spannung? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. November 2010)

Schaut euch die Credits an: 7202! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was mir aufgefallen ist, kaum hatte er die WU drehte er den Lüfter von 54% auf 80% und auch die Temperatur stieg von 72°C auf 83°C.


----------



## acer86 (10. November 2010)

Hi

Hab einen Ganz neue WU bekommen für den GPU3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Siehe Bild!

ICH sag nur 7200 Credit´s!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

hab auch ein Temp anstieg von 47C° auf 58C°!!!!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. November 2010)

acer86 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Hab einen Ganz neue WU bekommen für den GPU3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Hab die gleiche. 
Allerdings sind die PPD's von 15'400 auf 11'544 gesunken.

Die zweite hat sich eine P6800 mit 1298 Credit´s geholt.
Leider auch mit dem gleichen Lärm- und Temperaturanstieg.


----------



## Bumblebee (10. November 2010)

Ja, die P6811 schaut erst mal gut aus - Frage ist bloss wie lange das Durchfalten dauert aka. wieviele PPD er absetzt

Was - Nachtrag - gerade über meinem Post beantwortet wurde....


----------



## acer86 (10. November 2010)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Hab die gleiche.
> Allerdings sind die PPD's von 15'400 auf 11'544 gesunken.



zu den PPD´s kan ich noch nix sagen leider

Die WU ist gerade erst rein gekommen


----------



## acer86 (10. November 2010)

Auf jeden Fall ZIEHEN die WU´s gut STROM mein Netzteil pfeift mir schon ein Lied

ok die PPD´s sind jetzt bei mir nur noch auf 12177

und 8min TPF ist schon Hart


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. November 2010)

Beide haben jetzt je 4%:
P6811 11'566PPD TPF 8:58min
P6800 11'433PPD TPF 1:39min


----------



## acer86 (10. November 2010)

hab auch nun werte 

P6811  12177PPD  TPF:8:31


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. November 2010)

Mein PC ist vorhin abgestürzt, CPU-Spannung ist zu tief gewesen.
Dafür hatte ich die Gelegenheit das Strommessgerät einzustecken: Durch die neuen WU's ist der Stromverbrauch um 100W gestiegen!


----------



## Muschkote (11. November 2010)

Ich vermute mal eher, dass der enorm erhöhte Stromverbrauch bei dir durch die übertaktete CPU verursacht wird. Ich kann bei mir nur eine leichte Erhöhung von maximal 20 Watt feststellen.


----------



## mihapiha (11. November 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Versteh ich jetzt grad nicht - wieso geht es mit der 460 nicht??
> 
> 
> 
> GRATS - wär schon schön wenn du für uns weiterfalten würdest



Der MSI Afterburner scheint die GTX460 nicht zu erkennen... Um ehrlich zu sein habe ich auch nicht den Afterburner dazu gezwungen, sondern einfach zu EVGA precision gegriffen...

Ich falte weiter bei euch... Ich habe jetzt nur 3 dieser riesen beta WUs für die GTX400 Serie bekommen, und die dauern halt 12h um gefaltet zu werden... Sie scheinen sehr sehr GPU intensiv zu sein, denn mein Verbrauch ist nun jenseits der 1000W und die Temperaturen sind vergleichsweise hoch mit 51/47/57°C ...


----------



## nyso (11. November 2010)

Wieso ist die 460 der 275 bei F@H eigentlich so stark überlegen?

Laut NVidia sind die nämlich so gut wie gleich stark, meine 275 ist der 460 in 1680x1050 sogar etwas überlegen! 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...st-online-vor-ablauf-des-nda.html#post2381970

Warum also erfaltet die 460 geschätzt doppelt so viel Punkte?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. November 2010)

Muschkote schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal eher, dass der enorm erhöhte Stromverbrauch bei dir durch die übertaktete CPU verursacht wird. Ich kann bei mir nur eine leichte Erhöhung von maximal 20 Watt feststellen.


 Da muss ich dich entäuschen, als ich gemessen habe war die CPU durch den Absturz nicht mehr im OC.
Wahrscheinlich weil ich 2 460er habe.


----------



## Bumblebee (11. November 2010)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Beide haben jetzt je 4%:
> P6811 11'566PPD TPF 8:58min


 


acer86 schrieb:


> hab auch nun werte
> 
> P6811 12177PPD TPF:8:31


 
Es handelt sich dabei wohl offensichtlich um eine Art "BIG-WU" bei der GPU



nyso schrieb:


> Wieso ist die 460 der 275 bei F@H eigentlich so stark überlegen?....
> .... Warum also erfaltet die 460 geschätzt doppelt so viel Punkte?


 
Diese - auf den ersten Blick unlogische Tatsache - ist einer der Gründe warum ich die Initiative ergriffen habe und eine GPU-Datenbank anstrebe

Vergleiche werden (zu Recht) in dem Bereich angestellt der für den "Default-Nutzer" relevant ist
Also in unserem Fall primär bei Spielen
Wenn man es aus diesem Blickwinkel betrachtet leistet eine "normale" GTX275 ca. 84% einer GTX460 (1024MB)
Beim Folding ist es aber eben "rabiat" anders

Die GTX460 ist (Basis) folgendermassen getaktet 675MHz / 3600(bzw 900x4)MHz / 1350 MHz
Die GTX275 dagegen "nur" 633MHz / 2268 MHz ( 1134 MHz DDR3 ) / 1404 MHz

Durch die Tatsache, dass meine (übertaktete) GT8800 beim Falten +/- genau so viele Punkte generiert wie eine GTS250 bin ich ja erst darauf gestossen

Und, btw. meine beiden GTX470 @OC liefern *nicht* die gleich hohe Menge an PPD wie die GTS450 @OC - im *SPIEL* ist es aber ein RIESENunterschied
Da liefert eine GTS450 *gerade mal die Hälfte* von einer GTX470


----------



## Timmy99 (11. November 2010)

So einen krassen Unterschied hätte ich auch nicht erwartet.
Heißt also kurz gesagt:
Beim folden zählen nur: 
- Shadertakt
- Anzahl der Shader
- die Architektur der GPU/Shader
- 256MB (oder mehr) eigener Grafikspeicher

Der Shadertakt zählt also um einiges mehr als die Anzahl der Shader (GTS450 VS. GTX460). Beim Speicher braucht man sich heute kaum noch Gedanken zu machen.

Bei den ATi's wirds denk ich mal nicht anders aussehen. Shadertakt + Anzahl der Shader = win


----------



## Bumblebee (11. November 2010)

Timmy99 schrieb:


> Bei den ATi's wirds denk ich mal nicht anders aussehen. Shadertakt + Anzahl der Shader = win


 
Ich gehe stark davon aus, dass es genau so ist
Was wiederum zu einem anderen "must" führt - den neuen Treiber für die ATI's (ich weigere mich btw. sie AMD's zu nennen)
Wenn diese Treiber E N D L I C H mal aufschlagen dürfte einigen Leuten gewaltig das Wasser in die Augen steigen


----------



## acer86 (11. November 2010)

Ja kann mich da nur Anschließen, im Standad Takt 675/1350Mhz macht die GTX460 gerade mal 8800PPD bei 611er Projeketen

bei ein Takt von 900/1800Mhz macht sie bei den gleichen Projekt schon 12000PPD

MFG: acer86


----------



## Julian Kruck (11. November 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ich gehe stark davon aus, dass es genau so ist
> Was wiederum zu einem anderen "must" führt - den neuen Treiber für die ATI's (ich weigere mich btw. sie AMD's zu nennen)
> Wenn diese Treiber E N D L I C H mal aufschlagen dürfte einigen Leuten gewaltig das Wasser in die Augen steigen



wenns denn endlich mal so weit wäre... :'(


----------



## The Ian (11. November 2010)

scheinbar haben die bei amd keinen grund das potential voll auszuschöpfen, oder wir stellen uns das einfacher vor, als was es ist und es geht nicht schneller, weil wenn ist ja die frage, warum se das seit ewigkeiten nicht gemacht haben


----------



## MESeidel (11. November 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Die GTX460 ist (Basis) folgendermassen getaktet 675MHz / 3600(bzw 900x4)MHz / 1350 MHz
> Die GTX275 dagegen "nur" 633MHz / 2268 MHz ( 1134 MHz DDR3 ) / 1404 MHz



Allerdings hat die GTX-275 nur 240 Stream-Prozessoren, gegen 336 bei der GTX-460.
Und die GTX-460 nimmt den neuen Client oder?



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Durch die Tatsache, dass meine (übertaktete) GT8800 beim Falten +/- genau so viele Punkte generiert wie eine GTS250 bin ich ja erst darauf gestossen



Das sind allerdings die gleichen Chips.
Die 8800GT hat nur 8 Stream Prozessoren deaktiviert (112/128).
Und die GTS-250 nutzt einen feineren Fertigungsprozess, sowie am Board Design wurde gespart.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (11. November 2010)

GTX 580 in Aktion


----------



## The Master of MORARE (11. November 2010)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> GTX 580 in Aktion


Uuuh nettes Sümmchen, entspricht ja etwa einem 1090T (auch ohne OC). Bin gespannt was da noch an Shadertakt drin steckt .
Ist das deine?


----------



## Muschkote (11. November 2010)

Naja, wenn man aber bedenkt, dass Bumblebee´s GTS450 mit *deutlich* weniger Shadern beinahe die gleiche ppd erreicht und das bei geschätzter halber Leistungsaufnahme, finde ich den Wert nicht so überragend. Und auch dein 1090T dürfte keine 245W verbraten für diese ppd. 
Ich find es sehr eigenartig, dass die 580 so wenig Punkte generiert.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (11. November 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Uuuh nettes Sümmchen, entspricht ja etwa einem 1090T (auch ohne OC). Bin gespannt was da noch an Shadertakt drin steckt .
> Ist das deine?



Jep ist es. Allerdings trau ich dem braten nicht so ganz^^
Der Client scheint damit noch nicht zurecht zu kommen, den die ppd ändern absolut nicht, keinerlei Schwankung und die %-Angabe spinnt auch was.


----------



## T0M@0 (11. November 2010)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> GTX 580 in Aktion



die Windows Sidebar klaut PPD's 

wie siehts mit der GPU Auslastung aus? Konstant 99%? Ansonsten hilft SetPriority  (hat bei mir enorm geholfen)


----------



## TECRIDER (11. November 2010)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> GTX 580 in Aktion


 
Im Anhang mal ein kleiner Vergleich zu meiner GTX470.


Grüße, Teci


----------



## D!str(+)yer (11. November 2010)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> die Windows Sidebar klaut PPD's
> 
> wie siehts mit der GPU Auslastung aus? Konstant 99%? Ansonsten hilft SetPriority  (hat bei mir enorm geholfen)




Für Folding verzichte ich nicht auf Luxus 

Die Auslastung war auf 99%, aber die %Angabe bei Fahmon stimmt nicht mit der tatsächlichen überein


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. November 2010)

@The Master of MORARE: 
Sag mal: was für einen PC hast du eigentlich genau?
1090t, Betriebsystem,...

Finde es seltsam das ich auf keine hohen PPD-Werte komme auch mit jetzt 4GHz. 
Praktisch die gleichen Werte wie mit 3,7GHz.

Da fällt mir noch was ein: 
Wäre es unter Umständen möglich das mein 1090t ein Knacks hat? 
Vor rund 6 Wochen hatte ich einen kapitalen Kurzschluss auf dem Board(PCI-E-Steckplatz mit TV-Karte) so das ich das Board ersetzten musste.

Liegt das am Schluss noch an den beiden GPU-Clienten mit dem neuen Core die mir den 1090t ausbremsen? 
Werd es mal heute Abend testen ob sie das Problem sind sind, sie verursachen laut Taskmanager 5-8% Last.

Edit: Ob beide GPU's laufen oder nicht macht etwa 1'200PPD's aus.
Kann es also nicht alleine sein.


----------



## Bumblebee (11. November 2010)

Muschkote schrieb:


> Naja, wenn man aber bedenkt, dass Bumblebee´s GTS450 mit *deutlich* weniger Shadern beinahe die gleiche ppd erreicht und das bei geschätzter halber Leistungsaufnahme, finde ich den Wert nicht so überragend. Und auch dein 1090T dürfte keine 245W verbraten für diese ppd.
> Ich find es sehr eigenartig, dass die 580 so wenig Punkte generiert.


 
Dem kann ich mich absolut anschliessen
Aber einmal mehr:
Es geht hier ja ums falten - und da kann die GTX580 möglicherweise nicht (viel) mehr
Unbestritten ist, dass sie in Games messbar schneller ist als eine GTX480 - gar nicht zu reden von allem darunter

Möglicherweise ist der Client auch (noch) nicht in der Lage sie vollumfänglich auszulasten - ich nenne es jetzt einmal ein mildes "ATI-Syndrom"


----------



## acer86 (11. November 2010)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> GTX 580 in Aktion



Hi

kommt mir auch zu wenig vor

Vieleicht liegt es aber wieder mal an den Fahmon hatte damit auch schon genug Problem bin deshalb auf HFM.net Umgestiegen.

Aber mit OC sollten bestimmt 20000PPD drin sein.


----------



## TECRIDER (11. November 2010)

#bumble#Möglicherweise ist der Client auch (noch) nicht in der Lage sie vollumfänglich auszulasten - ich nenne es jetzt einmal ein mildes "ATI-Syndrom" [/QUOTE]

Des hasch aber schön gsagt

Was macht denn eine GTS450 PPD?


----------



## The Master of MORARE (11. November 2010)

RÄUSPER:
So aktualisiere D!str(+)yer sein FahMon ganz geschwind auf die aktuelle Version *.3. Vielleicht hängt es damit zusammen?!



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @The Master of MORARE:
> Sag mal: was für einen PC hast du eigentlich genau?
> 1090t, Betriebsystem,...
> 
> ...


Mein Rechnerlein kannst du meinem Profil entnehmen.
Dem AMDTool oder wie das heißt trau ich nicht wirklich. Takte lieber mal per Bios! Keine PPD-Änderung ist echt komisch. Ich hoffe der "Kurze" hat nichts damit zu tun.
Meiner bricht beim schweren Arbeiten (Filme gucken . Eigentlich hab ich ja gar keine Zeit!) maximal um 2000PPD ein.

Was mein BS angeht poste ich mal nur

```
morare@Morare-Haupt:~$ uname -a
Linux Morare-Haupt 2.6.32-25-generic #45-Ubuntu SMP Sat Oct 16 19:52:42 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
```


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. November 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> RÄUSPER:
> So aktualisiere D!str(+)yer sein FahMon ganz geschwind auf die aktuelle Version *.3. Vielleicht hängt es damit zusammen?!
> 
> 
> ...


Habe jetzt eine Steigerung von knapp 2000PPD's, kann aber auch von der WU abhänig sein.
Bin am überlegen ob es Sinn macht den 1090t den ich noch rumliegen habe mal einzubauen und zu schauen ob der mehr PPD macht oder nicht.

Er ist per Bios übertaktet.

Oder ist der Unterschied durch die verschiedenen Betriebsystem wirklich so gross? Linux vs. WIN 7 64bit?

Also, wenn nicht mehr als die 2000PPD drinn sind kehre ich zur Standartspannung und meinen 3,7GHz zurück => das kleine Plus ist es mir nicht wert. In meinen zwei GTX 460 ist mehr rauszuholen.


----------



## mattinator (11. November 2010)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Oder ist der Unterschied durch die verschiedenen Betriebsystem wirklich so gross? Linux vs. WIN 7 64bit?



Du kannst ja mal die dort beschriebene Methode mit VMware testen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...ow-schnell-effizient-falten-mit-einer-vm.html. Alternativ könnte das Linux-ISO-Image auch auf einen bootable USB-Stick passen. Wenn Du vorübergehend auf Windows verzichten kannst, erhältst Du so vergleichbarere Werte und kommst evtl. um den Prozessor-Umbau herum.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. November 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Du kannst ja mal die dort beschriebene Methode mit VMware testen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...ow-schnell-effizient-falten-mit-einer-vm.html. Alternativ könnte das Linux-ISO-Image auch auf einen bootable USB-Stick passen. Wenn Du vorübergehend auf Windows verzichten kannst, erhältst Du so vergleichbarere Werte und kommst evtl. um den Prozessor-Umbau herum.


Bevor ich den ganzen Thead abgrase: Wird dort auch erklärt wie das mit dem USB-Stick funktioniert?
Wie ich einen bootfähigen USB-Stick erstelle weiss ich, habs erst diese Woche einen gebraucht (SSD-Update).

Ich werd wahrscheinlich so oder so auf meine 3,7GHz zurückkehren. Mein Wasserkühlung wird mit der zusätzlichen Wärme nur fertig weil ich das Fenster gekippt habe und wie bereits gesagt ist bei mir spaaren angesagt.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (11. November 2010)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Bevor ich den ganzen Thead abgrase: Wird dort auch erklärt wie das mit dem USB-Stick funktioniert?
> Wie ich einen bootfähigen USB-Stick erstelle weiss ich, habs erst diese Woche einen gebraucht (SSD-Update).
> 
> Ich werd wahrscheinlich so oder so auf meine 3,7GHz zurückkehren. Mein Wasserkühlung wird mit der zusätzlichen Wärme nur fertig weil ich das Fenster gekippt habe und wie bereits gesagt ist bei mir spaaren angesagt.


Wasserkühlung packts nicht O.o?
Ich hab meinen hier an der Luft! Oder ist die Graka das heiße Objekt?
Wird alles erklärt.


----------



## Bumblebee (11. November 2010)

TECRIDER schrieb:


> Was macht denn eine GTS450 PPD?


 
Rund 15'000 PPD bei 930/1000/1860


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. November 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Wasserkühlung packts nicht O.o?
> Ich hab meinen hier an der Luft! Oder ist die Graka das heiße Objekt?


Ich hatte am Anfang auch Luft (Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 - Pro PWM Rev.2 ohne OC) war aber zu schwach und die grossen Kühler à Alpenföhn Nordwand und Konsorten zu gross für mein Gehäuse. 
Folglich kam meine alte Wasserkühlung mit ein paar Modifikationen wieder rein und der momentan Stand siehst du auf den Bildern im Anhang (gut ausgeleuchtet ist was anderes ).



Da man es nicht gut sieht:

Eheim 1046 mit aufgestecktem Ausgleichsbehälter =>
Liquid Extasy _NSB Twin Asus Crosshair 4 _(Mainboardkühler) =>
Watercool Heatkiller Rev.3 Vollkupfer =>
Raus aus dem Gehäuse zu Bild 3 =>
Singel-Radiator 120mm =>
Singel-Radiator 120mm =>
Dual-Radiator 80mm =>
Wieder zurück in das Gehäuse in den Ausgleichbehälter.
Der Dual-80er einer der 120er waren vorher zusammen im Gehäuse, erwischten aber dann zuviel Abwärme von den zwei 460er und drum flogen sie raus. Den zweiten 120er hatte ich schon lange rumliegen.

Auf beiden 460er befinden sich die serienmässige Luftkühlung von Gainward.


----------



## acer86 (11. November 2010)

dan ist es verständlich das die wakü nicht reicht für 2Xgtx 460 und ein 1090t, wo liegen da bei dir die Wassertemp´s? 

wen du dir ein 360er zusätzlich auf dein gehäuse schraubst und den mit 7Volt betreibst sollten die temps weit runter gehen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. November 2010)

acer86 schrieb:


> dan ist es verständlich das die wakü nicht reicht für 2Xgtx 460 und ein 1090t, wo liegen da bei dir die Wassertemp´s?
> 
> wen du dir ein 360er zusätzlich auf dein gehäuse schraubst und den mit 7Volt betreibst sollten die temps weit runter gehen.


Sei mir bitte nicht böse aber ich bin mir bei deiner Antwort nicht ganz sicher ob du verstanden hast das die beiden 460er *nicht* wassergekühlt sind sondern mit Luft.

Wassertemp 4GHz:
Fenster gekippt: 34°C
Fenster geschlossen: Bei 38°C hab ich das Fenster geöffnet.

Wassertemp 3.7GHz (Standartspannung):
Fenster gekippt: 27°C
Fenster geschlossen: 30°C


----------



## acer86 (11. November 2010)

Ah Sorry, ok hab ich wohl überlesen, Schande über mich

danke das du mich drauf hingewiesen hast


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. November 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Du kannst ja mal die dort beschriebene Methode mit VMware testen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...ow-schnell-effizient-falten-mit-einer-vm.html. Alternativ könnte das Linux-ISO-Image auch auf einen bootable USB-Stick passen. Wenn Du vorübergehend auf Windows verzichten kannst, erhältst Du so vergleichbarere Werte und kommst evtl. um den Prozessor-Umbau herum.


Hab den ganzen Thead durchgekaut aber das einzige was ich über Linux auf USB-Stick gefunden habe ist das hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...zient-falten-mit-einer-vm-14.html#post1470846

Mal schauen was Onkel  meint.


----------



## Gast3737 (12. November 2010)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wassertemp 4GHz:
> Fenster gekippt: 34°C
> Fenster geschlossen: Bei 38°C hab ich das Fenster geöffnet.
> 
> ...



Viva la Evo, hier mal meine Werte..

Wassertemp 4GHz:
Fenster gekippt: 26°C
Fenster geschlossen: 31°C

Wassertemp 2.8GHz (Standartspannung):
Fenster gekippt: 25°C
Fenster geschlossen: 27°C

GPU, MB und CPU werden gleichzeitig gekühlt..


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. November 2010)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> Viva la Evo, hier mal meine Werte..
> 
> Wassertemp 4GHz:
> Fenster gekippt: 26°C
> ...


Tja, die grossen Radis machen es. 
Könnte ja mir den hier anschaffen: Watercool MO-RA3 9x140 LT black 
oder doch gleich so: Durchlaufkühler Hailea Ultra Titan 2000 (HC1000=1650Watt Kälteleistung )


----------



## p00nage (12. November 2010)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> Viva la Evo, hier mal meine Werte..
> 
> Wassertemp 4GHz:
> Fenster gekippt: 26°C
> ...



wie warm ist die Zimmertemp?


----------



## LuXTuX (12. November 2010)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Hab den ganzen Thead durchgekaut aber das einzige was ich über Linux auf USB-Stick gefunden habe ist das hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...zient-falten-mit-einer-vm-14.html#post1470846
> 
> Mal schauen was Onkel  meint.



Wenn was gefunden hat sag Bescheid 
Das mit dem VM ist für mich unbrauchbar. eine hab ich bei Herrn   gefunden, ist aber von 2005, also unbrauchbar, zwecks fehlender HW Unterstützung. Werde mir mal selber eine zusammenbasteln. Oder mal versuchen versuchen eine ISO drauss zu basteln, aber keine Ahnung wie das geht 


PS: habe mir Mepis Linux auf einen USB Stick installiert (mit Unetbin oder wie das heisst). Faltet super das Teil 
Nachteil, man kann nichts nachinstallieren, also alles im RAM. Also nix gucken mit HFM und so.


----------



## Gast3737 (12. November 2010)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Tja, die grossen Radis machen es.
> Könnte ja mir den hier anschaffen: Watercool MO-RA3 9x140 LT black
> oder doch gleich so: Durchlaufkühler Hailea Ultra Titan 2000 (HC1000=1650Watt Kälteleistung )


würde an deiner Stelle den Mora nehmen, vergiß nicht der braucht noch eine Blende die man extra bestellen muss.


p00nage schrieb:


> wie warm ist die Zimmertemp?


ca. 22 °C




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (12. November 2010)

So, weitere Experimente mit der GTX580.

Scheinbar waren die 16k ppd schon richtig, HFM hat den wert bestätigt.
Sieht erschreckend wenig aus, wenn man das fast mit einer GTX460 erreichen kann, ABER man kann ja noch OCen, und die Karte skaliert ordentlich


----------



## Bumblebee (12. November 2010)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Tja, die grossen Radis machen es.
> Könnte ja mir den hier anschaffen: Watercool MO-RA3 9x140 LT black
> oder doch gleich so: Durchlaufkühler Hailea Ultra Titan 2000 (HC1000=1650Watt Kälteleistung )


 
MO-RA - definitiv - allerdings muss es nicht gleich eine 9x140er Variante sein
Kommt etwas darauf an was du geplant hast

Chiller sind eine Sache für sich; auch die Hailea-Modelle sind nicht so ganz ohne - und das bezieht sich noch nicht mal (nur) auf den Preis


----------



## p00nage (12. November 2010)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> würde an deiner Stelle den Mora nehmen, vergiß nicht der braucht noch eine Blende die man extra bestellen muss.
> 
> ca. 22 °C



ich muss nächste woche ma bei mir schauen wie da die temps sind, schon lang nicht mehr gemacht. Hab aber nur nen tripple der ne gtx 260 +i7 920 + mainboard kühlt


----------



## Bumblebee (12. November 2010)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> So, weitere Experimente mit der GTX580.
> 
> Scheinbar waren die 16k ppd schon richtig, HFM hat den wert bestätigt.
> Sieht erschreckend wenig aus, wenn man das fast mit einer GTX460 erreichen kann, ABER man kann ja noch OCen, und die Karte skaliert ordentlich


 
Ja, ist "erschreckend" wenig - vornehm formuliert

Bei deinen 850/1700/1050 *müssten* mehr als 18'000 PPD drinne liegen

Klar, meine GTS450 ist hochgetaktet - mit 930/1860/1000 
Aber daraus resultieren eben doch rund (und regelmässig) 15'000 PPD 

Bei einem Preisvergleich (in der Schweiz) komme ich auf ca. 4 (*!VIER!*) GTS450 zum Preis von einer GTX580
Also ca. 60'000 PPD zu 18'000 PPD - das *kann* doch nicht angehen


----------



## D!str(+)yer (12. November 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ja, ist "erschreckend" wenig - vornehm formuliert
> 
> Bei deinen 850/1700/1050 *müssten* mehr als 18'000 PPD drinne liegen
> 
> ...




Nach Preis Leistung darfst du bei Highend Modellen nicht schauen, sollte klar sein, oder?

Bei 900/1800/2100MHz sind es übrigens 19,2k ppd. Da scheint ende zu sein ohne Spannungserhöhung.


----------



## LuXTuX (12. November 2010)

juhu, dann brauch ich mir ja keine 580er kaufen. (hätte ich eh nich gemacht)
aber meine 260er wird noch gegen eine 460/70/80 getauscht


----------



## acer86 (12. November 2010)

HI

wen es rein um PPD geht sind die GTS450 und GTX460 kaum zuschlagen,

preis Leistung reden wir gar nicht erst von.

Habe vor ein paar tagen meine GTX460 auf 975/1950MHZ Stabil bekommen und bei den 925er projekten macht das 17900-18080PPD, der Stromverbrauch liegt bei 185Watt. 

bei 900/1800Mhz sind es immer noch 16800PPD also GTX580 Regionen

MFG:acer86


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. November 2010)

p00nage schrieb:


> wie warm ist die Zimmertemp?


ca. 22°C, Heizung aus.



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Tja, die grossen Radis machen es.
> Könnte ja mir den hier anschaffen: Watercool MO-RA3 9x140 LT black
> oder doch gleich so: Durchlaufkühler Hailea Ultra Titan 2000 (HC1000=1650Watt Kälteleistung )


War eigendlich mehr gemeind was alles möglich wäre, nicht das ich momentan vorhabe was zu ändern. 
Bin ja wie bereits gesagt am spaaren auf ein grösseres Motorrad. 




LuXTuX schrieb:


> Wenn was gefunden hat sag Bescheid
> Das mit dem VM ist für mich unbrauchbar. eine hab ich bei Herrn  gefunden, ist aber von 2005, also unbrauchbar, zwecks fehlender HW Unterstützung. Werde mir mal selber eine zusammenbasteln. Oder mal versuchen versuchen eine ISO drauss zu basteln, aber keine Ahnung wie das geht
> 
> 
> ...


Hab zwar gestern den Folding CD Generator gefunden aber irgendwie startet die gebrannte ISO nicht.  Hat leider auch keine Auswahlmöglichkeit für 6-Kerne. 
Werd es heute Abend nochmal versuchen. 



acer86 schrieb:


> HI
> 
> wen es rein um PPD geht sind die GTS450 und GTX460 kaum zuschlagen,
> 
> ...


Wo erhöht man die Spannung der GPU? 
Werd aus meinem Bios diesbezüglich nicht richtig schlau.


----------



## Bumblebee (12. November 2010)

LuXTuX schrieb:


> juhu, dann brauch ich mir ja keine 580er kaufen. (hätte ich eh nich gemacht)
> aber meine 260er wird noch gegen eine 460/70/80 getauscht


 
Denk das auf alle Fälle gut durch

Mein Tipp dazu:

Lass die 480 sein - zu laut / zu heiss / zu teuer

Die 470er ist ein guter Kompromiss aus Leistung/Wärme_Lautstärke und Preis - wenn du auch noch "richtig" damit zocken willst ist das deine Karte; nur für's Folding ist es keine gute Wahl

Die 460er ist "von Hause aus" langsamer zugange (ca. 85% der 470er-Leistung); ist aber herrlich übertaktbar und rund 20% günstiger zu haben
Wenn du die also gut übertakten kannst bewegst du dich im Bereich der GTX470 - bei weniger Abwärme, "Lärm" und Stromverbrauch
Also: gutes Gamen und besseres Falten als die 470er

Um nur zu falten ist eine GTS450 unschlagbar
Das Preis/PPD-Verhältnis ist momentan unschlagbar; die Dinger takten freudig hoch ohne übermässig laut und/oder heiss zu werden - ein "FALTERTRAUM"


----------



## LuXTuX (12. November 2010)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Hab zwar gestern den Folding CD Generator gefunden aber irgendwie startet die gebrannte ISO nicht.  Hat leider auch keine Auswahlmöglichkeit für 6-Kerne.



Jo, bei mir will das Teil über Netzwerk booten. Habs eben mal in VM Player gestartet.


----------



## LuXTuX (12. November 2010)

Ok, dann also eine 460er. Mir gehts ja eher ums zocken, falten ist ja nebenbei


----------



## The Master of MORARE (12. November 2010)

LuXTuX schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> PS: habe mir Mepis Linux auf einen USB Stick installiert (mit Unetbin oder wie das heisst). Faltet super das Teil
> Nachteil, man kann nichts nachinstallieren, also alles im RAM. Also nix gucken mit HFM und so.



Das Tool was du suchst nennt sich Persistent Creator, hab gerade leider keine Zeit zum kugeln.


----------



## Gast3737 (12. November 2010)

p00nage schrieb:


> ich muss nächste woche ma bei mir schauen wie da die temps sind, schon lang nicht mehr gemacht. Hab aber nur nen tripple der ne gtx 260 +i7 920 + mainboard kühlt


ist nen bisschen mickrich nur für diese vielen Kompenenten einen tripple zu nehmen zwei sollten da schon mindestens sein. Behaupte frei aus der Leber, deine Temps bewegen sich so ab 35°C aufwärts und das bei Lüfter auf Volllast..


Bumblebee schrieb:


> Bei einem Preisvergleich (in der Schweiz) komme ich auf ca. 4 (*!VIER!*) GTS450 zum Preis von einer GTX580
> Also ca. 60'000 PPD zu 18'000 PPD - das *kann* doch nicht angehen


wow ich bin begeistert..vielleicht mache ich mir doch noch nen Faltserver für 200 € - 250 € hemm...35 kppd und mein i7 noch dazu da kitzel ich fast die 60 kppd bin aus allen Wolken..


----------



## Henninges (12. November 2010)

pfeiffen eure fermi's auch mit den neuen wu's so ? 

die 912/925er liessen die karte eigentlich recht leise, mit den neuen "flötet" mir die 470er "ein vor"...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. November 2010)

LuXTuX schrieb:


> Ok, dann also eine 460er. Mir gehts ja eher ums zocken, falten ist ja nebenbei


Nimmst eine zweite und bei Spielen die SLI richtig unterstützten hängst du eine Singel 480 ab. 


Henninges schrieb:


> pfeiffen eure fermi's auch mit den neuen wu's so ?
> 
> die 912/925er liessen die karte eigentlich recht leise, mit den neuen "flötet" mir die 470er "ein vor"...


Jop, hoch zwei. 

Schade das unsere Mitglieder-Teamwertung nicht nach abgeschlossen WU's geht, dann wäre ich anstatt auf Platz 104 auf Platz 58.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. November 2010)

Ich sag es ja 
Platz 19


----------



## T0M@0 (12. November 2010)

Henninges schrieb:


> pfeiffen eure fermi's auch mit den neuen wu's so ?
> 
> die 912/925er liessen die karte eigentlich recht leise, mit den neuen "flötet" mir die 470er "ein vor"...



ich glaube neben dem lauten Lüftergeräuschen nun ein leises Fiepen wahr zu nehmen 

Gratz @ 70335


----------



## mattinator (12. November 2010)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Bei 900/1800/2100MHz sind es übrigens 19,2k ppd.



Wenn das der gleiche Projekt-Typ wie bei 850MHz war, bestätigt sich die Erfahrung, dass der GPU(3)-Client wesentlich besser mit mehr Takt als mit mehr Shadern skaliert. Bei linearer Zunahme der Faltleistung mit dem Kern- / Shader-Takt wäre es so: 1800/1700*16.4 ~ 17.4. D.h. mit den 19.2k ist der Zuwachs wesentlich höher, wodurch sich der relative Vorteil der GTS 450 / GTX 460 mit ihrer Übertaktungsfreudigkeit erklärt.
BTW wäre wohl die GTX 570 dann auch interessant: Nvidia Geforce GTX 570: Nachfolger der GTX 470 ist auf dem Weg - geforce, nvidia, fermi.


----------



## acer86 (12. November 2010)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wo erhöht man die Spannung der GPU?
> Werd aus meinem Bios diesbezüglich nicht richtig schlau.



Hi

die Spannung der Karte kannst du wen du Kein Bios Mod machen willst ein kleines Stück z.b. im MSI Afterburner anheben. bei meiner geht es bis 1,087Vollt alles was drüber ist musste mit ein Bios Mod machen.

MFG:acer86


----------



## computertod (13. November 2010)

so, seit heute faltet bei mir eine 8800GT
eigentlich wollte ich das garnicht, aber hab heute früh den Clienten gestart und auf einmal seh ich 99% GPU load bei der 88er und bei der Radeon 0%^^
naja, hat die PhysX karte gleich nen idle job bekommen


----------



## T0M@0 (13. November 2010)

HFM sagte mir, dass es eine neue version gibt (hfm 0.6.1) hat die schon wer installiert? Gibts dramatische Verbesserungen? (habe zur Zeit 0.5.1 Beta installiert)


----------



## LuXTuX (13. November 2010)

hab ich schon ne ganze weile drauf, gross sichtbare dinge haben sich nicht geändert.


----------



## Bumblebee (13. November 2010)

Hab auch die neue drauf; läuft problemlos - sehe aber ebenfalls keine Veränderung

Kannst - falls nötig - ja mal das sicher vorhandene Changelog bemühen


----------



## computertod (13. November 2010)

Oo, bringt die 8800GT soviel mehrleistung zur HD5770?
hab hier plötzlich ne WU, die 4800 PPD bringt...


----------



## acer86 (13. November 2010)

computertod schrieb:


> Oo, bringt die 8800GT soviel mehrleistung zur HD5770?
> hab hier plötzlich ne WU, die 4800 PPD bringt...



Hi

ich würde mal sagen ja 

habe zwar selber noch keine 5770 am Falten gehabt aber eine 4850 die sind von der Leistung ungefähr gleich, und die 4850 macht ca. 2600PPD-3000PPD

also müsste die alte 8800GT zumindest beim Falten schneller sein.

MFG:acer86


----------



## computertod (13. November 2010)

also bei mir macht die 5770 etwa 1500 PPD


----------



## acer86 (13. November 2010)

computertod schrieb:


> also bei mir macht die 5770 etwa 1500 PPD



ja dann steht es fest das die 5770 NOCH!!!! langsamer ist als die 8800gt 

Wen endlich der neue Open CL Client für ATI graka´s draußen ist wird sich das aber schnell ändern


----------



## computertod (13. November 2010)

hoff ich doch auch


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. November 2010)

Wie stark bricht die Faltleistung ein wen ich nur eine Anbindung von 4X habe?


----------



## Bumblebee (14. November 2010)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wie stark bricht die Faltleistung ein wenn ich nur eine Anbindung von 4X habe?


 
Gar nicht - hatte es mal ausgetestet


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. November 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Gar nicht - hatte es mal ausgetestet


Intressante Antwort. Folgender Hintergrund:
Wie früher mal erwänd liegt bei mir noch ein 1090t rum und das ich vor ein paar Wochen einen Kurzschluss auf meinem alten Board (Crosshair IV Formula) hatte.
Nun werd ich einfach das Gefühl nicht los dass das Board noch funktionieren würde sofern ich den PCI-Steckplatz mit dem Kurzen entferne.
Sofern es funktioniert wäre es eine gute Basis für einen Falt-Server,
3 PCI-E 2.0 8X + 1 PCI-E 1.0 4X.

Meiner Meinung nach wäre momentan das die ideale Bestückung:
3X GTS450 + GT220 
Wäre ein guter Kompromis zwischen Verbrauch und Leistung. 

Wieso GT220? Beim einten Steckplatz geht keine Dualslot-Kühlung. 
Wakü ausgeschlossen.


----------



## computertod (14. November 2010)

so, ich hab ein kleines Problem: ich hab ja gestern geschrieben, dass bei mir jetzt ne 8800GT faltet, nun hab ich das so umgestellt mittels GPU flag, dass wieder Radeon faltet und für die 8800GT nen neuen F@H ordner erstellt.
wenn ich den jetzt allerdings starte bekomm ich nen Fehler:
Corestatus = 63 (99)
bei der Radeon ist der Flag -gpu 0 und bei der 8800 -gpu 1 gesetzt
der Log:

```
--- Opening Log file [November 14 09:11:37 UTC] 


# Windows GPU Console Edition #################################################
###############################################################################

                       Folding@Home Client Version 6.30r1

                          http://folding.stanford.edu

###############################################################################
###############################################################################

Launch directory: C:\Users\computertod\Downloads\GPU3_nv
Executable: C:\Users\computertod\Downloads\GPU3_nv\Folding@home-Win32-GPU.exe
Arguments: -gpu 1 

[09:11:37] Gpu type=2 species=30.
[09:11:37] Configuring Folding@Home...


[09:13:20] - Ask before connecting: No
[09:13:20] - User name: computertod (Team 70335)
[09:13:20] - User ID: 690959902007751F
[09:13:20] - Machine ID: 2
[09:13:20] 
[09:13:20] Work directory not found. Creating...
[09:13:20] Could not open work queue, generating new queue...
[09:13:20] - Preparing to get new work unit...
[09:13:20] Cleaning up work directory
[09:13:20] + Attempting to get work packet
[09:13:20] Gpu type=2 species=30.
[09:13:20] - Connecting to assignment server
[09:13:22] - Successful: assigned to (171.67.108.31).
[09:13:22] + News From Folding@Home: Welcome to Folding@Home
[09:13:22] Loaded queue successfully.
[09:13:22] Gpu type=2 species=30.
[09:13:24] + Closed connections
[09:13:24] 
[09:13:24] + Processing work unit
[09:13:24] Core required: FahCore_15.exe
[09:13:24] Core not found.
[09:13:24] - Core is not present or corrupted.
[09:13:24] - Attempting to download new core...
[09:13:24] + Downloading new core: FahCore_15.exe
[09:13:25] + 10240 bytes downloaded
[09:13:25] + 20480 bytes downloaded
[09:13:25] + 30720 bytes downloaded
[09:13:26] + 40960 bytes downloaded
[09:13:26] + 51200 bytes downloaded
[09:13:26] + 61440 bytes downloaded
[09:13:26] + 71680 bytes downloaded
[09:13:26] + 81920 bytes downloaded
[09:13:26] + 92160 bytes downloaded
[09:13:26] + 102400 bytes downloaded
[09:13:26] + 112640 bytes downloaded
[09:13:26] + 122880 bytes downloaded
[09:13:26] + 133120 bytes downloaded
[09:13:26] + 143360 bytes downloaded
[09:13:26] + 153600 bytes downloaded
[09:13:26] + 163840 bytes downloaded
[09:13:27] + 174080 bytes downloaded
[09:13:27] + 184320 bytes downloaded
[09:13:27] + 194560 bytes downloaded
[09:13:27] + 204800 bytes downloaded
[09:13:27] + 215040 bytes downloaded
[09:13:27] + 225280 bytes downloaded
[09:13:27] + 235520 bytes downloaded
[09:13:27] + 245760 bytes downloaded
[09:13:27] + 256000 bytes downloaded
[09:13:27] + 266240 bytes downloaded
[09:13:27] + 276480 bytes downloaded
[09:13:27] + 286720 bytes downloaded
[09:13:27] + 296960 bytes downloaded
[09:13:27] + 307200 bytes downloaded
[09:13:27] + 317440 bytes downloaded
[09:13:27] + 327680 bytes downloaded
[09:13:27] + 337920 bytes downloaded
[09:13:27] + 348160 bytes downloaded
[09:13:27] + 358400 bytes downloaded
[09:13:27] + 368640 bytes downloaded
[09:13:27] + 378880 bytes downloaded
[09:13:27] + 389120 bytes downloaded
[09:13:27] + 399360 bytes downloaded
[09:13:27] + 409600 bytes downloaded
[09:13:27] + 419840 bytes downloaded
[09:13:27] + 430080 bytes downloaded
[09:13:27] + 440320 bytes downloaded
[09:13:27] + 450560 bytes downloaded
[09:13:27] + 460800 bytes downloaded
[09:13:27] + 471040 bytes downloaded
[09:13:27] + 481280 bytes downloaded
[09:13:27] + 491520 bytes downloaded
[09:13:27] + 501760 bytes downloaded
[09:13:28] + 512000 bytes downloaded
[09:13:28] + 522240 bytes downloaded
[09:13:28] + 532480 bytes downloaded
[09:13:28] + 542720 bytes downloaded
[09:13:28] + 552960 bytes downloaded
[09:13:28] + 563200 bytes downloaded
[09:13:28] + 573440 bytes downloaded
[09:13:28] + 583680 bytes downloaded
[09:13:28] + 593920 bytes downloaded
[09:13:28] + 604160 bytes downloaded
[09:13:28] + 614400 bytes downloaded
[09:13:28] + 624640 bytes downloaded
[09:13:28] + 634880 bytes downloaded
[09:13:28] + 645120 bytes downloaded
[09:13:28] + 655360 bytes downloaded
[09:13:28] + 665600 bytes downloaded
[09:13:28] + 675840 bytes downloaded
[09:13:28] + 686080 bytes downloaded
[09:13:28] + 696320 bytes downloaded
[09:13:28] + 706560 bytes downloaded
[09:13:28] + 716800 bytes downloaded
[09:13:28] + 727040 bytes downloaded
[09:13:28] + 737280 bytes downloaded
[09:13:28] + 747520 bytes downloaded
[09:13:28] + 757760 bytes downloaded
[09:13:28] + 768000 bytes downloaded
[09:13:28] + 778240 bytes downloaded
[09:13:28] + 788480 bytes downloaded
[09:13:28] + 798720 bytes downloaded
[09:13:28] + 808960 bytes downloaded
[09:13:28] + 819200 bytes downloaded
[09:13:29] + 829440 bytes downloaded
[09:13:29] + 839680 bytes downloaded
[09:13:29] + 849920 bytes downloaded
[09:13:29] + 860160 bytes downloaded
[09:13:29] + 870400 bytes downloaded
[09:13:29] + 880640 bytes downloaded
[09:13:29] + 890880 bytes downloaded
[09:13:29] + 901120 bytes downloaded
[09:13:29] + 911360 bytes downloaded
[09:13:29] + 921600 bytes downloaded
[09:13:29] + 931840 bytes downloaded
[09:13:29] + 942080 bytes downloaded
[09:13:29] + 952320 bytes downloaded
[09:13:29] + 962560 bytes downloaded
[09:13:29] + 972800 bytes downloaded
[09:13:29] + 983040 bytes downloaded
[09:13:29] + 993280 bytes downloaded
[09:13:29] + 1003520 bytes downloaded
[09:13:29] + 1013760 bytes downloaded
[09:13:29] + 1024000 bytes downloaded
[09:13:29] + 1034240 bytes downloaded
[09:13:29] + 1044480 bytes downloaded
[09:13:29] + 1054720 bytes downloaded
[09:13:29] + 1064960 bytes downloaded
[09:13:29] + 1075200 bytes downloaded
[09:13:29] + 1085440 bytes downloaded
[09:13:29] + 1095680 bytes downloaded
[09:13:29] + 1105920 bytes downloaded
[09:13:29] + 1116160 bytes downloaded
[09:13:29] + 1126400 bytes downloaded
[09:13:29] + 1136640 bytes downloaded
[09:13:29] + 1146880 bytes downloaded
[09:13:30] + 1157120 bytes downloaded
[09:13:30] + 1167360 bytes downloaded
[09:13:30] + 1177600 bytes downloaded
[09:13:30] + 1187840 bytes downloaded
[09:13:30] + 1198080 bytes downloaded
[09:13:30] + 1208320 bytes downloaded
[09:13:30] + 1218560 bytes downloaded
[09:13:30] + 1228800 bytes downloaded
[09:13:30] + 1239040 bytes downloaded
[09:13:30] + 1249280 bytes downloaded
[09:13:30] + 1259520 bytes downloaded
[09:13:30] + 1269760 bytes downloaded
[09:13:30] + 1280000 bytes downloaded
[09:13:30] + 1290240 bytes downloaded
[09:13:30] + 1300480 bytes downloaded
[09:13:30] + 1310720 bytes downloaded
[09:13:30] + 1320960 bytes downloaded
[09:13:30] + 1331200 bytes downloaded
[09:13:30] + 1341440 bytes downloaded
[09:13:30] + 1351680 bytes downloaded
[09:13:30] + 1361920 bytes downloaded
[09:13:30] + 1372160 bytes downloaded
[09:13:30] + 1382400 bytes downloaded
[09:13:30] + 1385842 bytes downloaded
[09:13:30] Verifying core Core_15.fah...
[09:13:30] Signature is VALID
[09:13:30] 
[09:13:30] Trying to unzip core FahCore_15.exe
[09:13:31] Decompressed FahCore_15.exe (5238784 bytes) successfully
[09:13:36] + Core successfully engaged
[09:13:41] 
[09:13:41] + Processing work unit
[09:13:41] Core required: FahCore_15.exe
[09:13:41] Core found.
[09:13:41] Working on queue slot 01 [November 14 09:13:41 UTC]
[09:13:41] + Working ...
[09:13:41] 
[09:13:41] *------------------------------*
[09:13:41] Folding@Home GPU Core
[09:13:41] Version 2.14 (Thu Nov 11 09:42:43 PST 2010)
[09:13:41] 
[09:13:41] Compiler  : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 14.00.50727.42 for 80x86 
[09:13:41] Build host: amoeba 
[09:13:41] Board Type: NVIDIA/CUDA
[09:13:41] Core      : x=15
[09:13:41]  Window's signal control handler registered.
[09:13:41] Preparing to commence simulation
[09:13:41] - Looking at optimizations...
[09:13:41] DeleteFrameFiles: successfully deleted file=work/wudata_01.ckp
[09:13:41] - Created dyn
[09:13:41] - Files status OK
[09:13:41] sizeof(CORE_PACKET_HDR) = 512 file=<>
[09:13:41] - Expanded 43558 -> 170279 (decompressed 390.9 percent)
[09:13:41] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=43558 data_size=170279, decompressed_data_size=170279 diff=0
[09:13:41] - Digital signature verified
[09:13:41] 
[09:13:41] Project: 11179 (Run 14, Clone 92, Gen 19)
[09:13:41] 
[09:13:41] Assembly optimizations on if available.
[09:13:41] Entering M.D.
[09:13:43] Tpr hash work/wudata_01.tpr:  1046440921 3198384996 1779186164 3150705478 925669140
[09:13:43] Working on ALZHEIMER'S DISEASE AMYLOID
[09:13:43] Client config found, loading data.
[09:13:43] Starting GUI Server
[09:13:59] CoreStatus = 63 (99)
[09:13:59] + Error starting Folding@home core.
[09:14:04] 
[09:14:04] + Processing work unit
[09:14:04] Core required: FahCore_15.exe
[09:14:04] Core found.
[09:14:04] Working on queue slot 01 [November 14 09:14:04 UTC]
[09:14:04] + Working ...
[09:14:04] 
[09:14:04] *------------------------------*
[09:14:04] Folding@Home GPU Core
[09:14:04] Version 2.14 (Thu Nov 11 09:42:43 PST 2010)
[09:14:04] 
[09:14:04] Compiler  : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 14.00.50727.42 for 80x86 
[09:14:04] Build host: amoeba 
[09:14:04] Board Type: NVIDIA/CUDA
[09:14:04] Core      : x=15
[09:14:04]  Window's signal control handler registered.
[09:14:04] Preparing to commence simulation
[09:14:04] - Ensuring status. Please wait.
[09:14:14] - Looking at optimizations...
[09:14:14] - Working with standard loops on this execution.
[09:14:14] - Previous termination of core was improper.
[09:14:14] - Files status OK
[09:14:14] sizeof(CORE_PACKET_HDR) = 512 file=<>
[09:14:14] - Expanded 43558 -> 170279 (decompressed 390.9 percent)
[09:14:14] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=43558 data_size=170279, decompressed_data_size=170279 diff=0
[09:14:14] - Digital signature verified
[09:14:14] 
[09:14:14] Project: 11179 (Run 14, Clone 92, Gen 19)
[09:14:14] 
[09:14:14] Entering M.D.
[09:14:16] Tpr hash work/wudata_01.tpr:  1046440921 3198384996 1779186164 3150705478 925669140
[09:14:16] Working on ALZHEIMER'S DISEASE AMYLOID
[09:14:16] Client config found, loading data.
[09:14:16] Starting GUI Server
[09:14:33] CoreStatus = 63 (99)
[09:14:33] + Error starting Folding@home core.
[09:14:38] 
[09:14:38] + Processing work unit
[09:14:38] Core required: FahCore_15.exe
[09:14:38] Core found.
[09:14:38] Working on queue slot 01 [November 14 09:14:38 UTC]
[09:14:38] + Working ...
[09:14:38] 
[09:14:38] *------------------------------*
[09:14:38] Folding@Home GPU Core
[09:14:38] Version 2.14 (Thu Nov 11 09:42:43 PST 2010)
[09:14:38] 
[09:14:38] Compiler  : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 14.00.50727.42 for 80x86 
[09:14:38] Build host: amoeba 
[09:14:38] Board Type: NVIDIA/CUDA
[09:14:38] Core      : x=15
[09:14:38]  Window's signal control handler registered.
[09:14:38] Preparing to commence simulation
[09:14:38] - Ensuring status. Please wait.
[09:14:47] - Looking at optimizations...
[09:14:47] - Working with standard loops on this execution.
[09:14:47] - Previous termination of core was improper.
[09:14:47] - Going to use standard loops.
[09:14:47] - Files status OK
[09:14:47] sizeof(CORE_PACKET_HDR) = 512 file=<>
[09:14:47] - Expanded 43558 -> 170279 (decompressed 390.9 percent)
[09:14:47] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=43558 data_size=170279, decompressed_data_size=170279 diff=0
[09:14:47] - Digital signature verified
[09:14:47] 
[09:14:47] Project: 11179 (Run 14, Clone 92, Gen 19)
[09:14:47] 
[09:14:48] Entering M.D.
[09:14:50] Tpr hash work/wudata_01.tpr:  1046440921 3198384996 1779186164 3150705478 925669140
[09:14:50] Working on ALZHEIMER'S DISEASE AMYLOID
[09:14:50] Client config found, loading data.
[09:14:50] Starting GUI Server
[09:14:54] CoreStatus = 63 (99)
[09:14:54] + Error starting Folding@home core.
[09:14:54] - Attempting to download new core...
[09:14:54] + Downloading new core: FahCore_15.exe
[09:14:56] + 10240 bytes downloaded
[09:14:56] + 20480 bytes downloaded
[09:14:56] + 30720 bytes downloaded
[09:14:56] + 40960 bytes downloaded
[09:14:56] + 51200 bytes downloaded
[09:14:56] + 61440 bytes downloaded
[09:14:56] + 71680 bytes downloaded
[09:14:57] + 81920 bytes downloaded
[09:14:57] + 92160 bytes downloaded
[09:14:57] + 102400 bytes downloaded
[09:14:57] + 112640 bytes downloaded
[09:14:57] + 122880 bytes downloaded
[09:14:57] + 133120 bytes downloaded
[09:14:57] + 143360 bytes downloaded
[09:14:57] + 153600 bytes downloaded
[09:14:57] + 163840 bytes downloaded
[09:14:57] + 174080 bytes downloaded
[09:14:57] + 184320 bytes downloaded
[09:14:57] + 194560 bytes downloaded
[09:14:57] + 204800 bytes downloaded
[09:14:57] + 215040 bytes downloaded
[09:14:57] + 225280 bytes downloaded
[09:14:57] + 235520 bytes downloaded
[09:14:57] + 245760 bytes downloaded
[09:14:57] + 256000 bytes downloaded
[09:14:57] + 266240 bytes downloaded
[09:14:57] + 276480 bytes downloaded
[09:14:57] + 286720 bytes downloaded
[09:14:57] + 296960 bytes downloaded
[09:14:58] + 307200 bytes downloaded
[09:14:58] + 317440 bytes downloaded
[09:14:58] + 327680 bytes downloaded
[09:14:58] + 337920 bytes downloaded
[09:14:58] + 348160 bytes downloaded
[09:14:58] + 358400 bytes downloaded
[09:14:58] + 368640 bytes downloaded
[09:14:58] + 378880 bytes downloaded
[09:14:58] + 389120 bytes downloaded
[09:14:58] + 399360 bytes downloaded
[09:14:58] + 409600 bytes downloaded
[09:14:58] + 419840 bytes downloaded
[09:14:58] + 430080 bytes downloaded
[09:14:58] + 440320 bytes downloaded
[09:14:58] + 450560 bytes downloaded
[09:14:58] + 460800 bytes downloaded
[09:14:58] + 471040 bytes downloaded
[09:14:58] + 481280 bytes downloaded
[09:14:58] + 491520 bytes downloaded
[09:14:58] + 501760 bytes downloaded
[09:14:58] + 512000 bytes downloaded
[09:14:58] + 522240 bytes downloaded
[09:14:58] + 532480 bytes downloaded
[09:14:58] + 542720 bytes downloaded
[09:14:58] + 552960 bytes downloaded
[09:14:58] + 563200 bytes downloaded
[09:14:58] + 573440 bytes downloaded
[09:14:58] + 583680 bytes downloaded
[09:14:58] + 593920 bytes downloaded
[09:14:58] + 604160 bytes downloaded
[09:14:58] + 614400 bytes downloaded
[09:14:58] + 624640 bytes downloaded
[09:14:58] + 634880 bytes downloaded
[09:14:59] + 645120 bytes downloaded
[09:14:59] + 655360 bytes downloaded
[09:14:59] + 665600 bytes downloaded
[09:14:59] + 675840 bytes downloaded
[09:14:59] + 686080 bytes downloaded
[09:14:59] + 696320 bytes downloaded
[09:14:59] + 706560 bytes downloaded
[09:14:59] + 716800 bytes downloaded
[09:14:59] + 727040 bytes downloaded
[09:14:59] + 737280 bytes downloaded
[09:14:59] + 747520 bytes downloaded
[09:14:59] + 757760 bytes downloaded
[09:14:59] + 768000 bytes downloaded
[09:14:59] + 778240 bytes downloaded
[09:14:59] + 788480 bytes downloaded
[09:14:59] + 798720 bytes downloaded
[09:14:59] + 808960 bytes downloaded
[09:14:59] + 819200 bytes downloaded
[09:14:59] + 829440 bytes downloaded
[09:14:59] + 839680 bytes downloaded
[09:14:59] + 849920 bytes downloaded
[09:14:59] + 860160 bytes downloaded
[09:14:59] + 870400 bytes downloaded
[09:14:59] + 880640 bytes downloaded
[09:14:59] + 890880 bytes downloaded
[09:14:59] + 901120 bytes downloaded
[09:14:59] + 911360 bytes downloaded
[09:14:59] + 921600 bytes downloaded
[09:14:59] + 931840 bytes downloaded
[09:14:59] + 942080 bytes downloaded
[09:14:59] + 952320 bytes downloaded
[09:14:59] + 962560 bytes downloaded
[09:14:59] + 972800 bytes downloaded
[09:14:59] + 983040 bytes downloaded
[09:15:00] + 993280 bytes downloaded
[09:15:00] + 1003520 bytes downloaded
[09:15:00] + 1013760 bytes downloaded
[09:15:00] + 1024000 bytes downloaded
[09:15:00] + 1034240 bytes downloaded
[09:15:00] + 1044480 bytes downloaded
[09:15:00] + 1054720 bytes downloaded
[09:15:00] + 1064960 bytes downloaded
[09:15:00] + 1075200 bytes downloaded
[09:15:00] + 1085440 bytes downloaded
[09:15:00] + 1095680 bytes downloaded
[09:15:00] + 1105920 bytes downloaded
[09:15:00] + 1116160 bytes downloaded
[09:15:00] + 1126400 bytes downloaded
[09:15:00] + 1136640 bytes downloaded
[09:15:00] + 1146880 bytes downloaded
[09:15:00] + 1157120 bytes downloaded
[09:15:00] + 1167360 bytes downloaded
[09:15:00] + 1177600 bytes downloaded
[09:15:00] + 1187840 bytes downloaded
[09:15:00] + 1198080 bytes downloaded
[09:15:00] + 1208320 bytes downloaded
[09:15:00] + 1218560 bytes downloaded
[09:15:00] + 1228800 bytes downloaded
[09:15:00] + 1239040 bytes downloaded
[09:15:00] + 1249280 bytes downloaded
[09:15:00] + 1259520 bytes downloaded
[09:15:00] + 1269760 bytes downloaded
[09:15:00] + 1280000 bytes downloaded
[09:15:00] + 1290240 bytes downloaded
[09:15:00] + 1300480 bytes downloaded
[09:15:00] + 1310720 bytes downloaded
[09:15:00] + 1320960 bytes downloaded
[09:15:00] + 1331200 bytes downloaded
[09:15:00] + 1341440 bytes downloaded
[09:15:00] + 1351680 bytes downloaded
[09:15:01] + 1361920 bytes downloaded
[09:15:01] + 1372160 bytes downloaded
[09:15:01] + 1382400 bytes downloaded
[09:15:01] + 1385842 bytes downloaded
[09:15:01] Verifying core Core_15.fah...
[09:15:01] Signature is VALID
[09:15:01] 
[09:15:01] Trying to unzip core FahCore_15.exe
[09:15:01] Decompressed FahCore_15.exe (5238784 bytes) successfully
[09:15:06] + Core successfully engaged
[09:15:11] 
[09:15:11] + Processing work unit
[09:15:11] Core required: FahCore_15.exe
[09:15:11] Core found.
[09:15:11] Working on queue slot 01 [November 14 09:15:11 UTC]
[09:15:11] + Working ...
[09:15:11] 
[09:15:11] *------------------------------*
[09:15:11] Folding@Home GPU Core
[09:15:11] Version 2.14 (Thu Nov 11 09:42:43 PST 2010)
[09:15:11] 
[09:15:11] Compiler  : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 14.00.50727.42 for 80x86 
[09:15:11] Build host: amoeba 
[09:15:11] Board Type: NVIDIA/CUDA
[09:15:11] Core      : x=15
[09:15:11]  Window's signal control handler registered.
[09:15:11] Preparing to commence simulation
[09:15:11] - Ensuring status. Please wait.

Folding@Home Client Shutdown.


--- Opening Log file [November 14 09:15:35 UTC] 


# Windows GPU Console Edition #################################################
###############################################################################

                       Folding@Home Client Version 6.30r1

                          http://folding.stanford.edu

###############################################################################
###############################################################################

Launch directory: C:\Users\computertod\Downloads\GPU3_nv
Executable: C:\Users\computertod\Downloads\GPU3_nv\Folding@home-Win32-GPU.exe
Arguments: -gpu 2 

[09:15:35] - Ask before connecting: No
[09:15:35] - User name: computertod (Team 70335)
[09:15:35] - User ID: 690959902007751F
[09:15:35] - Machine ID: 2
[09:15:35] 
[09:15:35] Gpu type=2 species=30.
[09:15:35] Loaded queue successfully.
[09:15:35] 
[09:15:35] + Processing work unit
[09:15:35] Core required: FahCore_15.exe
[09:15:35] Core found.
[09:15:35] Working on queue slot 01 [November 14 09:15:35 UTC]
[09:15:35] + Working ...
[09:15:35] 
[09:15:35] *------------------------------*
[09:15:35] Folding@Home GPU Core
[09:15:35] Version 2.14 (Thu Nov 11 09:42:43 PST 2010)
[09:15:35] 
[09:15:35] Compiler  : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 14.00.50727.42 for 80x86 
[09:15:35] Build host: amoeba 
[09:15:35] Board Type: NVIDIA/CUDA
[09:15:35] Core      : x=15
[09:15:35]  Window's signal control handler registered.
[09:15:35] Preparing to commence simulation
[09:15:35] - Looking at optimizations...
[09:15:35] - Files status OK
[09:15:35] sizeof(CORE_PACKET_HDR) = 512 file=<>
[09:15:35] - Expanded 43558 -> 170279 (decompressed 390.9 percent)
[09:15:35] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=43558 data_size=170279, decompressed_data_size=170279 diff=0
[09:15:35] - Digital signature verified
[09:15:35] 
[09:15:35] Project: 11179 (Run 14, Clone 92, Gen 19)
[09:15:35] 
[09:15:35] Assembly optimizations on if available.
[09:15:35] Entering M.D.
[09:15:37] Tpr hash work/wudata_01.tpr:  1046440921 3198384996 1779186164 3150705478 925669140
[09:15:37] Working on ALZHEIMER'S DISEASE AMYLOID
[09:15:37] Client config found, loading data.
[09:15:37] Starting GUI Server
[09:15:47] CoreStatus = 63 (99)
[09:15:47] + Error starting Folding@home core.

Folding@Home Client Shutdown.
```


----------



## mattinator (14. November 2010)

Du musst in der Verknüpfung für den GPU-Client der 8800 GT "Ausführen in:" auf den neu erstellten f@h Ordner setzen. Außerdem muss in jeder client.cfg ein eindeutiger Eintrag für die Maschinen-ID eingetragen sein:


> machineid=*3*


----------



## Bumblebee (14. November 2010)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach wäre momentan das die ideale Bestückung:
> 3X GTS450 + GT220
> Wäre ein guter Kompromis zwischen Verbrauch und Leistung.


 
Wenn du die Karten eh "rumzuliegen" hast kannst du das versuchen
Ich selber hatte bisher keinen Erfolg dabei 4xx- mit 2xx-Karten zu "kreuzen"
Die 220er bringt aber sowieso nicht so viel; im Zweifelsfall also (ohne grossen Verlust) "bloss" die 3 GTS450

@computertod
*ATI's* und *N_VIDIA's* haben unter gewissen Umständen Mühe zusammenzuarbeiten
Wenn alle Flag's korrekt gesetzt sind kann es auch noch daran liegen


----------



## computertod (14. November 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Du musst in der Verknüpfung für den GPU-Client der 8800 GT "Ausführen in:" auf den neu erstellten f@h Ordner setzen. Außerdem muss in jeder client.cfg ein eindeutiger Eintrag für die Maschinen-ID eingetragen sein:


hab ich schon alles gemacht, die Machine ID hab ich auf 3 geändert und läuft immer noch nicht...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. November 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Wenn du die Karten eh "rumzuliegen" hast kannst du das versuchen
> Ich selber hatte bisher keinen Erfolg dabei 4xx- mit 2xx-Karten zu "kreuzen"
> Die 220er bringt aber sowieso nicht so viel; im Zweifelsfall also (ohne grossen Verlust) "bloss" die 3 GTS450


"Rumliegen" habe ich effektiv nur den 1090t und das Board,
leider auch keine Graka's mit Cuda (7800 AGP ).
Wie gesagt, das Board ist die "Knacknuss". Wen es funktioniert wäre es ne Überlegung wert.


----------



## mattinator (14. November 2010)

computertod schrieb:


> hab ich schon alles gemacht, die Machine ID hab ich auf 3 geändert und läuft immer noch nicht...



Versuch mal beide Clients jeweils allein laufen zu lassen. Wenn das funktioniert, noch folgende Befehlszeilenoption dazu:


8800 GT: -forcegpu nvidia_g80
ATI / AMD (weiß jetzt nicht welche Du hast): -forcegpu ati_r800
(s.a. Folding@home - FAQ-NVIDIA-GPU3).

EDIT1:



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ich selber hatte bisher keinen Erfolg dabei 4xx- mit 2xx-Karten zu "kreuzen"



Als "alter Hase" hast Du sicher schon -forcegpu probiert ? Seit dem GPU3-Client gibt es entsprechend o.g. Link noch die neue Option *nvidia_fermi*.

EDIT2:

Kann man mit -forcegpu nvidia_fermi evtl. auch eine GTX 275 "zwingen" (andere) Fermi-Projekte zu rechnen ? Werde ich nachher mal testen.


----------



## acer86 (14. November 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Gar nicht - hatte es mal ausgetestet



Hi @ Bumblebee

Da du ja schon Viel getestet mit verschiedenen Grafikkarten und Board´s, wollte ich dich mal Fragen:

ich hab noch ein in die Jahre gekommenes A8N SLI (AMD Sockel 939) und ein Athlon 4000+ CPU, kan man auf dem Board 2X GTS450 betreiben oder ist das wegen der CPU oder den PCIe 1.1 16X nicht möglich oder nur mit zu viel Verlusten?

MFG:acer86


----------



## nfsgame (14. November 2010)

Das A8N-SLI Deluxe läuft wunderbar mit zwei 9800GT (hatte ich mal so laufen) und einem A64 3500+.
Statt einer GT220 würde ich eine GT430 nehmen, ist auch Singleslot.

@mattinator: -forcegpu ati_r800 gibt es nicht, da wird der jenige keine WU bekommen. Es gibt nur -forcegpu ati_r600.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. November 2010)

Mal ne Frage aus der Kategorie Falten + Gaming:
Momentan spiele ich immer wieder mal NfS:Most Wanted parallel zum falten. Ich hab zwar einen Einbruch von etwa 8'000PPD's aber lieber 21'000 als gar nichts. 
NfS:Most Wanted kann man ja nicht mehr wirklich als "Frisch ab Presse" bezeichnen, wie sieht es mit aktuellen Spielen aus?
Giebt es da eine klare Tendenz oder ist gilt "Probieren geht über studieren"?


----------



## mattinator (14. November 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> @mattinator: -forcegpu ati_r800 gibt es nicht, da wird der jenige keine WU bekommen. Es gibt nur -forcegpu ati_r600.



Habe es mangels ATI-Karte nicht selbst probiert, allerdings steht es so in den FAQ des genannten Links zum GPU3-Client:


> *What about multi-gpu support? *
> 
> 
> Yes, add the "-gpu N" flag (N starts at 0) to the extra  parameters setting in the advanced page of the Systray client, or to the  advanced settings, extra parameters of the console client. Again N  starts with 0 not 1, so the primary display is 0, the next is 1, etc.  When running more then one client, each needs a different -gpu N, a  different MachineID, and a different working directory.  Please follow the instructions for multiple clients.
> ...


----------



## Henninges (14. November 2010)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage aus der Kategorie Falten + Gaming...



natürlich kostet jedes game was du zockst ppd...ist irgendwie logisch wenn die graka neben dem protein falten noch eine anständige grafik auf den screen zaubern soll, oder ?


----------



## computertod (14. November 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Versuch mal beide Clients jeweils allein laufen zu lassen. Wenn das funktioniert, noch folgende Befehlszeilenoption dazu:
> 
> 
> 8800 GT: -forcegpu nvidia_g80
> ...


meine Radeon ist ne HD 5770
hab jetzt dem client für die 8800GT nur den Flag -forcegpu nvidia_g80 angehängt und jetzt funktionierts, den Clienten für die Radeon hab ich jetzt keinen Flag gegeben


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. November 2010)

Henninges schrieb:


> natürlich kostet jedes game was du zockst ppd...ist irgendwie logisch wenn die graka neben dem protein falten noch eine anständige grafik auf den screen zaubern soll, oder ?


Das ist mir auch logisch, aber nicht meine Frage.
Was mich intressiert ist ob bei aktuellen Spielen auch falten geht oder nicht, sprich läuft beides oder stürzt Spiel beziehungsweise der Client ab.

Meine Frage passiert auf der Tatsache das neue Spiele um ein vielfaches komplexer sind als welche älteren Datums.


----------



## Empirelord (14. November 2010)

Metro 2033 und Assassins Creed 2 ergeben keine Probleme mit dem Client , allerdings lohnt es sich beim ersten nicht, weil das Spiel 100%GPU zieht und beim 2ten ruckelt das Spiel.
alles auf einer 4890 natürlich.
Die einzigen beiden Ati funktionierenden flags sind r600 und OpenCL, beim 2ten kriegt man allerdings momentan noch keine WUs.
Sieht man übrigens hier:
Index of /~pande/Win32/x86/ATI


----------



## Timmy99 (14. November 2010)

Bei der GTX460 kann man ältere Titel problemlos neben dem folden nutzen. Auch SC2 funzt "flüssig".
Generell kann man sagen, dass sich bei allen Games die FPS halbieren werden, und sich die Last auf 50% Game / 50% f@h einpendelt.
Wenn nebenher aber noch der SMP Client genutzt wird, bricht die faltleistung komplett zusammen, da der GPU Client keinen Kern mehr abbekommt.
Wenn möglich, benutzt bei allen älteren Games VSync. Dann "verschwendet" die Graka ihre Leistung nur bis 60FPS (oder Hz Anzahl), und hat somit mehr für f@h übrig. Gerade bei NFS Most Wanted etc. lohnt sich VSync


----------



## Bumblebee (14. November 2010)

acer86 schrieb:


> Hi @ Bumblebee
> 
> Da du ja schon Viel getestet mit verschiedenen Grafikkarten und Board´s, wollte ich dich mal Fragen:
> 
> ...


 
Also ich gehe mal davon aus, dass die CPU nicht weiter bremst - allerdings würde ich damit nicht falten
PCIe *1.1* 16X dürfte die Leistung der GraKa(s) leicht einbremsen; jedenfalls war es bei mir so - allerdings mit 8800er-Karten

In der Endabrechnung dürfte es "trotz allem" einiges an Punkten regnen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. November 2010)

Timmy99 schrieb:


> Bei der GTX460 kann man ältere Titel problemlos neben dem folden nutzen. Auch SC2 funzt "flüssig".
> Generell kann man sagen, dass sich bei allen Games die FPS halbieren werden, und sich die Last auf 50% Game / 50% f@h einpendelt.
> Wenn nebenher aber noch der SMP Client genutzt wird, bricht die faltleistung komplett zusammen, da der GPU Client keinen Kern mehr abbekommt.
> Wenn möglich, benutzt bei allen älteren Games VSync. Dann "verschwendet" die Graka ihre Leistung nur bis 60FPS (oder Hz Anzahl), und hat somit mehr für f@h übrig. Gerade bei NFS Most Wanted etc. lohnt sich VSync


Also bei mir verändert sich das bei NFS Most Wanted folgendermassen:
SMP sinkt etwa um 4000PPD
1. 460er sinkt ebenfalls um 4000PPD
2. 460er bleibt konstannt

SLI deaktiviert, für was auch bei NFS Most Wanted? 

Die Sache mit dem VSync werd ich jetzt gleich mal ausprobieren.


----------



## T0M@0 (14. November 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Also ich gehe mal davon aus, dass die CPU nicht weiter bremst - allerdings würde ich damit nicht falten
> PCIe *1.1* 16X dürfte die Leistung der GraKa(s) leicht einbremsen; jedenfalls war es bei mir so - allerdings mit 8800er-Karten
> 
> In der Endabrechnung dürfte es "trotz allem" einiges an Punkten regnen



Bei mir bremst pcie 1.1 nichts aus bei einer gtx 260 und einem athlon x2


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. November 2010)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Die Sache mit dem VSync werd ich jetzt gleich mal ausprobieren.


Nach 30min-Test und VSync an steigen die PPD um 80 an als ohne. 
Gehört das nicht schon in die Kategorie "Messtoleranz"?


----------



## computertod (14. November 2010)

Oo, meine CPU hat eine WU mit 5700 PPD bekommen. WTF?
wieso bekomm ich auf einmal so ne riesen WU und hatte vorher nur welche mit ~200 PPD?
wofür was steht eig. die Zeit, die da unter "ETA" steht? zeit für ein Prozent zum berechnen?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. November 2010)

Vorraussichtliche Faltdauer für die momentane WU. Angabe Tage:Stunden:Minuten


----------



## mattinator (14. November 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> EDIT2:
> 
> Kann man mit -forcegpu nvidia_fermi evtl. auch eine GTX 275 "zwingen" (andere) Fermi-Projekte zu rechnen ? Werde ich nachher mal testen.



Kann meine Frage jetzt selbst beantworten:


ja, man kann, neue FahCore_15.exe geladen, Project: 6800 (Run 3204, Clone 0, Gen 1)
ca. 1k PPD weniger als die 1011x-er 
ca. 5 bis 6 Grad weniger GPU-Core-Temperatur 
Also nicht unbedingt erstrebenswert, es sei denn, man hat Temperatur-Probleme.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (14. November 2010)

So ein Mist... Beim verrücken des Routers sprang ein Kabel ab..... *VORGESTERN*. Immer wenn ich im Stress bin, ergo 2 Tage Leerlauf und 70 Uploadversuche .


----------



## computertod (14. November 2010)

computertod schrieb:


> meine Radeon ist ne HD 5770
> hab jetzt dem client für die 8800GT nur den Flag -forcegpu nvidia_g80 angehängt und jetzt funktionierts, den Clienten für die Radeon hab ich jetzt keinen Flag gegeben


jetzt macht wieder der client für die Radeon probleme:
für eine WU hats funktioniert. als die fertig war hat er nen FahCore_15 geladen, dens ja nur für nvidia gibt und hat als Boardtyp nvidia angegeben.
alles setzen von -gpu 0-3 und -forcegpu ati_r600 hat nichts gebracht, er will weiterhin auf der nvidia falten...
bin mit meinem latein am ende


----------



## Timmy99 (14. November 2010)

Hab auch mal wieder den PC ins Boot geholt.
Auch bei mir gabs mehrere FahCore_15 Errors, bis die GPU endlich mit dem falten begann.
Ist ein 1298er Projekt


----------



## acer86 (14. November 2010)

Timmy99 schrieb:


> Hab auch mal wieder den PC ins Boot geholt.
> Auch bei mir gabs mehrere FahCore_15 Errors, bis die GPU endlich mit dem falten begann.
> Ist ein 1298er Projekt



Hi

die 1298er sind nicht schlecht aber man macht weniger PPD als mit den 912/925er, na ja müssen aber auch gefaltet werden


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. November 2010)

Kommt es nur mir so vor oder entwickeln sich die WU's immer mehr passender zu den 24/7-Faltern?


----------



## acer86 (14. November 2010)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Kommt es nur mir so vor oder entwickeln sich die WU's immer mehr passender zu den 24/7-Faltern?



Ich würde sagen nein, mit den 912/925er hab ich mehr punkte am Tag gemacht  so um die 18600-19000 mit den neuen 1298er sind es bloß noch 16000 punkte weil die 2:11h brauchen pro WU das einzig wo ich merke das sich was geändert hat sind die SMP2 WU´s da kommen bei mir nur noch 6701er .


----------



## Gast3737 (14. November 2010)

dann bekommst du die 6701 die ich diese Woche nicht bekommen habe..hatte die Woche mit heute nur 5 stk..


----------



## acer86 (14. November 2010)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> dann bekommst du die 6701 die ich diese Woche nicht bekommen habe..hatte die Woche mit heute nur 5 stk..




Na toll

alles auf den kleinen Q6600 der hält das schon aus


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. November 2010)

acer86 schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen nein, mit den 912/925er hab ich mehr punkte am Tag gemacht so um die 18600-19000 mit den neuen 1298er sind es bloß noch 16000 punkte weil die 2:11h brauchen pro WU das einzig wo ich merke das sich was geändert hat sind die SMP2 WU´s da kommen bei mir nur noch 6701er .


Für mich erwecken die momentanen WU's den Anschein einer Mogelpackung: längere Faltdauer, höhere Creditsausbeute, aber unter dem Strich. 
Was ich damit sagen will ist das es für mich danach aussieht wie wen die Standforter-Jungs einen dazu überreden wollen 24/7 zu falten um den gleichen Punkteausbeute wie vorher zu haben.
Zumindest erweckt es den Anschein, sonst hätten sie doch darauf geschaut dass das "Faltzeit/Creditausbeute"-Verhältnis unterm Strich wieder stimmt, oder etwa nicht?


----------



## acer86 (14. November 2010)

ja da muss ich dir recht geben.

z.b. bei einer 6701er Wu muss ich 24h falten da ich sonst noch mehr punkte verliere wen ich ihn über Nacht ausschalte.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. November 2010)

Hat eigentlich irgend jemand noch welche von diesen 7200Credits-WU's für die GPU?
Mein Client hat ihn verworfen weil mir der PC da genau paarmal abgestürzt ist, OC-Testläufe.  Hätte ich besser mal die Finger davon gelassen. 
Seit da bekomm ich keine mehr oder giebt es keine mehr?


----------



## acer86 (14. November 2010)

hatte auch nur eine Wu davon bis jetzt dan kamen nur noch 1298er


----------



## Timmy99 (15. November 2010)

Bei mir kommen die 6701er und 1298er zusammen. PPD sank von 20.000 auf 15.000, dafür aber auch der Stromverbrauch von 425W auf ~380W.
Aber wie sagt man so schön: Die müssen auch gefaltet werden, und jeder hat diesen Nachteil. 

Happy folding


----------



## computertod (15. November 2010)

computertod schrieb:


> jetzt macht wieder der client für die Radeon probleme:
> für eine WU hats funktioniert. als die fertig war hat er nen FahCore_15 geladen, dens ja nur für nvidia gibt und hat als Boardtyp nvidia angegeben.
> alles setzen von -gpu 0-3 und -forcegpu ati_r600 hat nichts gebracht, er will weiterhin auf der nvidia falten...
> bin mit meinem latein am ende


kann mir mal jemand helfen plz?


----------



## acer86 (15. November 2010)

computertod schrieb:


> kann mir mal jemand helfen plz?




Hi 

Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob du es schon probiert hast, aber Installiere am besten den Client für Die Radeon komplett neu also auch den work ordner löschen usw. 

Dann sollte es wider laufen


----------



## computertod (15. November 2010)

hab ich schon, und diesen auch mit den ganzen Flags getestet und will immernoch auf der 8800GT falten.


----------



## acer86 (15. November 2010)

welchen Client hast du Installiert?

hab z.b. auf mein Notebook den 6.32er Client am laufen mit einer 5850M
musste da aber auch den -forcegpu ati_r700 setzen damit es funktioniert.

wen du den 6.32  nicht drauf hast wäre das noch eine Möglichkeit deine 5770 ans Falten zu bekommen.


----------



## T0M@0 (15. November 2010)

-gpu 0 und 1 mal getauscht?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. November 2010)

Was passiert eigentlich mit den Credit's von den Clienten die keinen Passkey haben?
Alle Clienten haben den Passkey drinn bis auf die PS3, aber der fehlt eben die entsprechende Möglichkeit.


----------



## nfsgame (15. November 2010)

Ein Passkey braucht nru der SMP2, dem Rest isses Wurscht.

Edit: Und Beitrag Nummer 5555 .


----------



## Empirelord (15. November 2010)

Und die Ati WU Server sind down.


----------



## Gast3737 (15. November 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ein Passkey braucht nru der SMP2, dem Rest isses Wurscht.
> 
> Edit: Und Beitrag Nummer 5555 .


ök ök ök ich trinke mit Jägermeister-Orange mit!


----------



## D!str(+)yer (15. November 2010)

Timmy99 schrieb:


> Bei mir kommen die 6701er und 1298er zusammen. PPD sank von 20.000 auf 15.000, dafür aber auch der Stromverbrauch von 425W auf ~380W.
> Aber wie sagt man so schön: Die müssen auch gefaltet werden, und jeder hat diesen Nachteil.
> 
> Happy folding



Hab gerade meinen ersten 1298er WU auf der GTX 580 rein bekommen, bei mir zeigt sich aber ein anderes Bild 
PPD sind unverändert bei 16,5-16,7k, aber Temperatur und Leistungsaufnahme steigen doch ordentlich an.
63°C -> 71°C
~270W -> 310W (ganzes sys)


----------



## Gast3737 (15. November 2010)

da kann die Gtx580 bestimmt ihre Stärken ausspielen, denke mal dafür sind diese WU auch gedacht..


----------



## nfsgame (15. November 2010)

Also meine 9800GT bricht mit ner 1298er kaum ein (6200 vs 5500PPD), Temperatur liegt bei chilligen 35°C (Wakü).


----------



## Gast3737 (15. November 2010)

Wenn wir schon beim Testen sind. habe heute New Vegas gespielt. Dabei -smp 7 verwendet und nicht einen Punkt ppd verloren..geile Sache..


----------



## Henninges (15. November 2010)

junge, junge, junge,... 

nu bin ich auch mal "stolzer" falter eine "big-gpu-wu" ( p6811 )

temps gehen mal eben auf 56° hoch...7min6sek frametime...und das bei 14752ppd...


----------



## acer86 (15. November 2010)

Henninges schrieb:


> junge, junge, junge,...
> 
> nu bin ich auch mal "stolzer" falter eine "big-gpu-wu" ( p6811 )
> 
> temps gehen mal eben auf 56° hoch...7min6sek frametime...und das bei 14752ppd...



Hmm....

so wie es Aussieht Laufen die  "big-gpu-wu" auf größeren Karten besser,
ala GTX 470-480-580.

sonst hab ich rund 16800PPD mit den "big-gpu-wu´s" komm ich bloß noch auf 12210PPD


----------



## Henninges (15. November 2010)

ich denke das bei diesen 68k wu's die höhere shaderzahl die ppd ausmacht...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. November 2010)

Ich glaube fast das doch die beiden GPU-Clienten schuld sind das mein 1090t so wenig PPD produziert.
Er ist jetzt Mutterseelen alleine am Falten und produziert anstatt die normalen 7'000-8'000 PPD's, beim gleichen Projekt wohlgemerkt, 14'400PPD's! 
Verursachen die beide GPU-Clienten wirklich soviel Last? 
Laut Taskmanager sind es zwischen 5-7%.


----------



## T0M@0 (15. November 2010)

versuch mal mit einem Kern weniger (-smp 5) und schau dann mal was bei raus kommt wenn die GPUs arbeiten...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. November 2010)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> versuch mal mit einem Kern weniger (-smp 5) und schau dann mal was bei raus kommt wenn die GPUs arbeiten...


Würde es ja gern ausprobieren, aber habe gerade 2 Big-GPU-WU's bekommen und intressanterweise für verursachen die nicht eine Last von 5-7% sondern nur eine von 0-2%. Folglich nur einen Enbruch von knapp 1800PPDs was ja im Rahmen wäre.
2X BIG-GPU-WU's und weniger Last für die CPU? 

Zum guten Glück haben die Dinger lange Deadlines, über Nacht laufen lassen? Wen ich wach bleiben will unbedingt! 

Edit: Korekktur Einbruch sind nur 400PPD's.


----------



## T0M@0 (15. November 2010)

Diese GPU-Big WU's machen auch bei mir erfreulich wenig CPU last. Was die weniger an PPD's machen bringt mein Phenom dadurch fast wieder mehr xD


----------



## TECRIDER (15. November 2010)

Bei meiner GTX470 musste ich wegen den GPU-Big WU`s den Takt von 795MHz auf 725MHz senken. Sonst wird die ganze Sache instabil. Unstable Machine zeigt mir dann der Client an.


----------



## T0M@0 (15. November 2010)

Die lasten den thermi wohl mehr aus xD


----------



## TECRIDER (15. November 2010)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Die lasten den thermi wohl mehr aus xD


 
Jo genau haste recht.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. November 2010)

TECRIDER schrieb:


> Unstable Machine zeigt mir dann der Client an.


Kannst dich trösten, die einte GTX 460 von mir hat auch gerade eben eine verworfen.  Bin nun auch runter, nicht das mir die zweite den auch noch verwirft.


----------



## acer86 (15. November 2010)

na wen das bei euch schon abbricht, dan wird es wohl bei mir auch nicht mehr lange dauern bei 900mhz hab ich trotz wakü 59C° bei den 6811ern


----------



## Timmy99 (15. November 2010)

Hab gerade eine "Big Wu" im GPU Clienten:
Projekt: P6811
Credits: 7202
PPD: 11252
TPF: 00:09:13 (925er Wu max. 57sec)
GDDR5 genutzt: 134MB
Temp: 72°C (beinahe Furmarkwerte!! - 925er WUs max 54°C)

Ich hab gedacht mich trifft der Schlag 

Edit: oh einige von euch haben auch so eine bekommen. Na dann...^^


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. November 2010)

Timmy99 schrieb:


> Hab gerade eine "Big Wu" im GPU Clienten:
> Projekt: P6811
> Credits: 7202
> PPD: 11252
> ...


Bist nicht der einzige der jetzt einen lauten Föhn hat. 
1. Graka 83°C bei 88% Lüftergeschwindigkeit
2. Graka 80°C bei 80% Lüftergeschwindigkeit

Mir waren ehrlich gesagt auch die 925er lieber.
Beide um die 50-54°C bei maximal 50%
Massiv ruhiger und kühler. 

Achja Timmy99, schraub dein OC (falls du hast) ein bischen herrunter, die P6811 vertragen nicht so viel OC wie die anderen WU's!


----------



## Timmy99 (16. November 2010)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Bist nicht der einzige der jetzt einen lauten Föhn hat.


Najaa die GTX460 Hawk wurde eigentlich überhaupt nicht lauter. Habe jetzt aber die Lüfterkurve bissle angepasst. Normalerweise sollte sie erst ab 75°C aus den 40% springen, nun tut sie es bereits ab 60°C, und bleibt beim falten auf angenehmen 65°C mit 50% Lüftergeschwindigkeit. Minimal lauter ist sie geworden, aber nur, weil ich die 70°C Marke nicht erreichen will 

Edit: Hab die Hawk schon von 850 auf 820 runtergenommen. Bisher keine Fehler aufgetreten in den 30% die die Wu bisher hat.
Und immernoch kein Rückgrat xD


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. November 2010)

Leider bring ich meine zwei nicht unter 78° bzw. 80°C, auch nicht bei 100% Lüftergeschwindigkeit.
Liegt halt daran das sich die zwei gegenseitig aufheizen. 
Mit nur einer war schon bei den 925er etwa 8 Grad kühler und jetzt bei viel höherer Last siehst du das Ergebnis.

Edit: Mit 854MHz hat es mir eine gekillt, bin jetzt bei 830.
Rückgrat,................................


----------



## CheGuarana (16. November 2010)

Leudöh!

Braucht jemand fürs falten einen E8400 oder nen ganzen 1HE-Server? Hab da was reinbekommen und würde es gern loswerden. Gibt natürlich Folderbrotherhood-Rabatt.

Hat mitlerweile jemand gute Colocations gefunden und möchte ihn da unterbringen? Bin auch bereit direkt ins RZ zu verschicken.


----------



## Bumblebee (16. November 2010)

Hier nehmen wir nun das GPU-Problem von Sir_Danus auf



Sir_Danus schrieb:


> Meine Ati 6870 wird als nicht unterstüzt angegeben. Ist das richtig so? Ich war der Meinung da steht was von HD 2xxx und höher. Aber es kommt immer nur eine Fehlermeldung. Hat da jemand einen Rat für mich?


 
Also erstmal grundsätzlich - deine Ati 6870 müsste eigentlich unterstützt werden
Allerdings im Moment leider noch nicht - dafür braucht es - gemäss Stanford - einen Client und/oder Core-Update (Core16 und Client V7)

Möglicherweise kann man aber die GraKa dazu zwingen

Unglücklicherweise ist die Softwareunterstützung für* alle* ATI-Karten immer noch im Argen

Nun zur möglichen Problemlösung

Der Vollständigkeit halber hier gleich noch der passende Client

http://www.stanford.edu/group/pandegroup/folding/release/Folding@home-Win32-GPU_XP-623.zip - sofern du KEIN VISTA/WIN7 hast

http://www.stanford.edu/group/pandegroup/folding/release/Folding@home-Win32-GPU_Vista-623.zip für VISTA/WIN7

Putz, falls du* NICHT* einen von denen am Laufen hast, erstmal alles raus

Hast du Cata. 10.10 drauf??

Wenn du dann soweit bist dann versuche mal folgende Befehlszeile (flag's nach der .exe)

xxx.exe *-forcegpu ati_r800* 

Nachdem du *ati_r600* schon erfolglos ausprobiert hast gäbe es alternativ noch die *ati_r700 *


----------



## Sir_Danus (16. November 2010)

erstmal danke

also es soll auf XP laufen
Cata 10.10 ist auch drauf
 ati_600, ati_700, ati_800 geht alles leider nicht
ich habe den 6.23 CPU client laufen. der kann aber doch nicht stöhren oder?


----------



## acer86 (16. November 2010)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Bist nicht der einzige der jetzt einen lauten Föhn hat.
> 1. Graka 83°C bei 88% Lüftergeschwindigkeit
> 2. Graka 80°C bei 80% Lüftergeschwindigkeit
> 
> ...



Puh Glück gehabt meine Big-Gpu Wu ist mit 900/1800Mhz durchgelaufen ohne Fehler. hab Aber trotz Wakü 60C° erreicht bei einer wassertemp von 27C° und zimmer Temp: von 23,5C°(dank Folding@Home).

das abstürzen der Wu bei einer Normalen GTX460 kan daher kommen das die SpWa´s zu HEIß werden(die können bei einer Luft gekühlten GTX460 schnell mal 105C° betragen ,hab ich selber bei meiner gemessen wo sie noch nicht am Wasser Kreislauf war)


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. November 2010)

acer86 schrieb:


> Puh Glück gehabt meine Big-Gpu Wu ist mit 900/1800Mhz durchgelaufen ohne Fehler. hab Aber trotz Wakü 60C° erreicht bei einer wassertemp von 27C° und zimmer Temp: von 23,5C°(dank Folding@Home).
> 
> das abstürzen der Wu bei einer Normalen GTX460 kan daher kommen das die SpWa´s zu HEIß werden(die können bei einer Luft gekühlten GTX460 schnell mal 105C° betragen ,hab ich selber bei meiner gemessen wo sie noch nicht am Wasser Kreislauf war)


Hab gestern Abend noch einen stärkeren Lüfter vor die beiden Grakas gehängt (blässt kalte Aussenluft auf die beiden Grakas). Mal heute Abend schauen wie sich die Temps entwickeln. Wen es nicht reicht werd ich wohl oder übel wieder was in den PC investieren und die beiden Grakkas unter Wasser setzten, inklusive dem dann benötigtem Radiatorausbau.


----------



## Bumblebee (16. November 2010)

Sir_Danus schrieb:


> also es soll auf XP laufen
> Cata 10.10 ist auch drauf
> ati_600, ati_700, ati_800 geht alles leider nicht


 
Dann fürchte ich musst du GPU-mässig noch etwas Geduld haben
Was aber (leider) - wie schon erwähnt - nur halb so schlimm ist da die ATI's generell ganz schlecht unterstützt werden



Sir_Danus schrieb:


> ich habe den 6.23 CPU client laufen. der kann aber doch nicht stören oder?


 
Also stören auf keinen Fall
Trotzdem - was für einen PROZZI hattest du doch gleich am Start??
Btw. ich denke mal du meintest den 6.*30* CPU-Clienten - oder??


----------



## Sir_Danus (16. November 2010)

Intel Core2Quad 9400 @ 3207 MHZ (bin noch nicht zu gekommen ihn abzustimmen, nach dem mein Commando Board letzte Woche sich verabschiedet hat.)
Das ist mein Hauptrechner, habe noch 2 Homeserver und 2 kleinere Rechner.

... und ja mein CPU-Clienten ist 6.23.
Bringt es etwas auf einen neueren zu gehen?


----------



## nfsgame (16. November 2010)

Ich liebe sterbende Clients, nur das U_S stört dabei .


----------



## Bumblebee (16. November 2010)

Sir_Danus schrieb:


> Intel Core2Quad 9400 @ 3207 MHZ
> Das ist mein Hauptrechner, habe noch 2 Homeserver und 2 kleinere Rechner.
> 
> ... und ja mein CPU-Clienten ist 6.23.
> Bringt es etwas auf einen neueren zu gehen?


 
Kann es sein, dass du SINGLE-Clienten faltest??
Sag doch mal an welche Projekt-Nummer die Unit hat die du grad durchkaust
Beispiel 6316


----------



## computertod (16. November 2010)

so, meine 5770 hab ich jetzt mithilfe des 6.32 tray wieder zum falten überredet, war mich nur wundert:
wenn der Viewer offen ist hab ich ~ 30% GPU Last, wenn er geschlossen ist(tray läuft weiter) 1% Load
normal?


----------



## Sir_Danus (16. November 2010)

Mein Projekt ist 6522

und ja ist nur SINGLE-Clienten faltung

( habe das mit dem Multi nicht so hinbekommen)


----------



## nfsgame (16. November 2010)

Sag wo es klemmt. Die Einrichtung des SMP2 ist inzwischen bis auf Passkey und Verknüpfung (und natürlich der exe) identisch mit der des SCC.


----------



## Sir_Danus (16. November 2010)

Bin erst am 3.10 dazugestossen und habe ein paar clients ausprobiert.
Viele tolle Fehlermeldungen erhalten und bin bei meinem 6.23 geblieben.

Als erstes welchen Client sollte man nehmen, ich nutze den recher hauptsächlich für andere Dinge, wenn er läuft kann er aber auch rechnen. Die grosse Frage -> welcher Client sollte es sein?


----------



## mattinator (16. November 2010)

@Sir_Danus

Wenn die Hardware in Deinem Profil stimmt, kannst Du mal mit dem CPU-SMP2-Client probieren, ob Du die Deadlines schaffst (Folding@home - DownloadWinOther):


> *Windows: V6 Beta SMP2/CPU clients*


----------



## Sir_Danus (16. November 2010)

Bis auf das Board ist alles so geblieben. Board hat sich letzte Woche verabschiedet. Habe jetzt P5QD Turbo - ist im Profil nun drin.
Gibt es denn keinen Multi Client ohne Konsoleneingabe? Soll ja nur so nebenbei laufen. Prio 1 ist immer noch meine arbeit am rechner. 
Ein GPU-Client der mit meiner GPU zusammenarbeitet würde wohl mehr bringen, da die GK meist nicht viel zu tun hat.


----------



## mattinator (16. November 2010)

GPU3-Tray-Client mit -forcegpu ati_r700 oder -forcegpu ati_r800 versuchen (http://www.stanford.edu/~friedrim/.Folding@home-systray-632.msi) oder einen bzw. mehrere Single-CPU-Tray-Clients (http://www.stanford.edu/group/pandegroup/folding/release/Folding@home-Win32-x86-systray-623.msi). In beiden Varianten steht die Ausbeute jedoch in keinem Verhältnis zum Aufwand.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (16. November 2010)

Ich will endlich den OpenCL-Client


----------



## klefreak (17. November 2010)

Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Ich will endlich den OpenCL-Client



Ich will, Ich will, Ich will...

immer diese unzufriedenen Leute...



Spoiler



ich will auch  



mfg


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. November 2010)

Ein weiterer Nachteil dieser grossen WU's ist das wen man einen P6701/6702 und einen/zwei P6800 fast zeitgleich erhält, der Eindruck ensteht das man gar nicht mehr faltet. Tagelang keine Credits. 
24/7-Falter mal ausgenommen.


----------



## Henninges (17. November 2010)

@ a.meier-ps3 : dem kann ich mich voll und ganz anschliessen...


----------



## Schmicki (17. November 2010)

Leute, ihr wisst doch:

"Es muss erst schlechter werden, bevor es besser wird." (oder so ähnlich)

Im Moment gehen wir durch ein Tal der Tränen, aber ich gebe die Hoffnung nicht auf.

Morgen schon könnten die sonnigen WUs wieder da sein und den neuen Klient rieche ich schon förmlich. Ach ne, das sind meine Turnschuhe!


----------



## Sir_Danus (17. November 2010)

Erstmal DANKE für die vielen Antworten und Hilfen!
Habe jetzt doch den SMP drauf.
Nur die GPU will einfach nicht.


----------



## Bumblebee (17. November 2010)

Ich wollte nur mal anmerken, dass auch ich langsam einen dicken Hals kriege wegen der neuen "dicken" GPU-WU's

Die produzieren auf meinen beiden 470ern mehr NAN's als ich sonst in 1 Jahr bekomme 
Hab alles probiert - nix hat geholfen; nun werde ich wohl zurück zu den "normalen" gehen


----------



## Sir_Danus (17. November 2010)

Noch mal ne blöde Frage von mir.

Ich habe jetzt ein Passkey eingegeben. Muss ich das auf allen Rechnern eingeben auf denen ein Client läuft, damit sie gezählt werden? Oder werden weiterhin auch die Punkte von z.B PS3 oder meinen anderen PC gezählt auch wenn dort kein Passkey vorhanden ist?


----------



## mattinator (17. November 2010)

Passkey auf allen Rechnern, auf denen der CPU-SMP2-Client läuft.


----------



## computertod (17. November 2010)

kann ich eigentlich den tray clienten (6.32) auch von FahMon oder HFM auslesen lassen?
bis jetzt ist da immer nur so ein schwarzes kästchen und kennt er nicht...


----------



## mattinator (17. November 2010)

Klar, musst nur den korrekten Work-Folder eintragen. Beim Tray-Client liegt der irgendwo im Nutzerverzeichnis, sollte man anhand der erzeugten Einträge im Startmenü rausfinden.


----------



## Sir_Danus (17. November 2010)

Ist es eigentlich möglich die Einstellungen (wie zB. Prozessorauslastung, Speicherpunkt häufigkeit usw.) zu verändern obwohl ein WU noch nicht abgeschlossen ist?


----------



## Sir_Danus (17. November 2010)

Also beim SMP-Client


----------



## mattinator (17. November 2010)

@Sir_Danus

Kann man mit einem Text-Editor in der client.cfg ändern, allerdings liest der Consolen-Client sie erst beim nächsten Start. Man muss die Projekte jedoch nicht am Stück durchrechnen lassen. Wenn man die Speicherpunkt-Häufigkeit nicht zu groß gewählt hat, verliert man beim manuellen Beenden (<Strg>C) und Neustarten des Clients nicht so viele Punkte.


----------



## computertod (17. November 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Klar, musst nur den korrekten Work-Folder eintragen. Beim Tray-Client liegt der irgendwo im Nutzerverzeichnis, sollte man anhand der erzeugten Einträge im Startmenü rausfinden.


ok, dass läuft jetzt.
aber:
im Viewer steht ATI, im FahLog nvidia?
das erklärt jetzt auch die geringe GPU auslastung der Radeon...


----------



## Sir_Danus (17. November 2010)

Danke ; langsam steige ich durch !!!


----------



## mattinator (17. November 2010)

computertod schrieb:


> im Viewer steht ATI, im FahLog nvidia?
> das erklärt jetzt auch die geringe GPU auslastung der Radeon...



Kannst Du mal kurz einen Zwischenstand zusammenfassen, mit welchem Client und welchen Startparametern Du Deine Grafikkarten rechnen lässt sowie Auszüge aus den Fahlog.txt posten, die den Start der Clienten sowie der Projekte erkennen lassen. Bsp. Fahlog.txt von mir:


Start Client:



> # Windows GPU Console Edition #################################################
> ###############################################################################
> 
> Folding@Home Client Version 6.40r1
> ...



Start Projekt:



> [17:44:39] + Processing work unit
> [17:44:39] Core required: FahCore_11.exe
> [17:44:39] Core found.
> [17:44:39] Working on queue slot 03 [November 11 17:44:39 UTC]
> ...



Wenn Die Hardware aus Deinem Profil stimmt (HD 5770 und 8800 GT), solltest Du sowie sowieso mit dem GPU2-Client besser kommen. Und wenn es der Tray-Client sein soll, dann eben mit diesen hier: http://www.stanford.edu/group/pandegroup/folding/release/Folding@home-Win32-GPU-systray-623.msi. Den Viewer des Tray-Clients würde ich sowieso auslassen. Frisst nur Performance und macht evtl. noch zusätzliche Probleme.


----------



## computertod (17. November 2010)

ja, is die Hardware aus meinem Profil

8800GT:

```
# Windows GPU Console Edition #################################################
###############################################################################

                       Folding@Home Client Version 6.30r1

                          http://folding.stanford.edu

###############################################################################
###############################################################################

Launch directory: C:\Users\computertod\Downloads\GPU3_nv
Executable: C:\Users\computertod\Downloads\GPU3_nv\Folding@home-Win32-GPU.exe
Arguments: -forcegpu nvidia_g80 

[15:34:58] - Ask before connecting: No
[15:34:58] - User name: computertod (Team 70335)
[15:34:58] - User ID: 690959902007751F
[15:34:58] - Machine ID: 3
[15:34:58] 
[15:34:58] Gpu type=2 species=30.
[15:34:58] Loaded queue successfully.
[15:34:58] 
[15:34:58] + Processing work unit
[15:34:58] Core required: FahCore_15.exe
[15:34:58] Core found.
[15:34:58] Working on queue slot 05 [November 17 15:34:58 UTC]
[15:34:58] + Working ...
[15:34:58] 
[15:34:58] *------------------------------*
[15:34:58] Folding@Home GPU Core
[15:34:58] Version 2.14 (Thu Nov 11 09:42:43 PST 2010)
[15:34:58] 
[15:34:58] Compiler  : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 14.00.50727.42 for 80x86 
[15:34:58] Build host: amoeba 
[15:34:58] Board Type: NVIDIA/CUDA
[15:34:58] Core      : x=15
[15:34:58]  Window's signal control handler registered.
[15:34:58] Preparing to commence simulation
[15:34:58] - Looking at optimizations...
[15:34:58] - Files status OK
[15:34:58] sizeof(CORE_PACKET_HDR) = 512 file=<>
[15:34:58] - Expanded 43284 -> 170279 (decompressed 393.3 percent)
[15:34:58] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=43284 data_size=170279, decompressed_data_size=170279 diff=0
[15:34:58] - Digital signature verified
[15:34:58] 
[15:34:58] Project: 11179 (Run 7, Clone 141, Gen 14)
[15:34:58] 
[15:34:58] Assembly optimizations on if available.
[15:34:58] Entering M.D.
[15:35:00] Will resume from checkpoint file work/wudata_05.ckp
[15:35:00] Tpr hash work/wudata_05.tpr:  1474683984 182541775 71628788 1239744728 1071567024
[15:35:00] Working on ALZHEIMER'S DISEASE AMYLOID
[15:35:00] Client config found, loading data.
[15:35:01] Starting GUI Server
[15:35:01] Resuming from checkpoint
[15:35:01] fcCheckPointResume: retreived and current tpr file hash:
[15:35:01]    0   1474683984   1474683984
[15:35:01]    1    182541775    182541775
[15:35:01]    2     71628788     71628788
[15:35:01]    3   1239744728   1239744728
[15:35:01]    4   1071567024   1071567024
[15:35:01] fcCheckPointResume: file hashes same.
[15:35:01] fcCheckPointResume: state restored.
[15:35:01] fcCheckPointResume: name work/wudata_05.log Verified work/wudata_05.log
[15:35:01] fcCheckPointResume: name work/wudata_05.trr Verified work/wudata_05.trr
[15:35:01] fcCheckPointResume: name work/wudata_05.xtc Verified work/wudata_05.xtc
[15:35:01] fcCheckPointResume: name work/wudata_05.edr Verified work/wudata_05.edr
[15:35:01] fcCheckPointResume: state restored 2
[15:35:01] Resumed from checkpoint
[15:35:01] Completed  29000001 out of 50000000 steps (58%).
```
HD5770:

```
# Windows GPU Systray Edition #################################################
###############################################################################

                       Folding@Home Client Version 6.30r2

                          http://folding.stanford.edu

###############################################################################
###############################################################################

Launch directory: C:\Users\computertod\AppData\Roaming\Folding@home-gpu
Arguments: -forcegpu ati_r600 

[15:35:04] - Ask before connecting: No
[15:35:04] - User name: computertod (Team 70335)
[15:35:04] - User ID: 690959902007751F
[15:35:04] - Machine ID: 2
[15:35:04] 
[15:35:04] Gpu type=1 species=2.
[15:35:04] Loaded queue successfully.
[15:35:04] Initialization complete
[15:35:04] 
[15:35:04] + Processing work unit
[15:35:04] Core required: FahCore_15.exe
[15:35:04] Core found.
[15:35:04] Working on queue slot 03 [November 17 15:35:04 UTC]
[15:35:04] + Working ...
[15:35:04] 
[15:35:04] *------------------------------*
[15:35:04] Folding@Home GPU Core
[15:35:04] Version 2.15 (Tue Nov 16 08:44:57 PST 2010)
[15:35:04] 
[15:35:04] Compiler  : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 14.00.50727.42 for 80x86 
[15:35:04] Build host: amoeba 
[15:35:04] Board Type: NVIDIA/CUDA
[15:35:04] Core      : x=15
[15:35:04]  Window's signal control handler registered.
[15:35:04] Preparing to commence simulation
[15:35:04] - Looking at optimizations...
[15:35:04] - Files status OK
[15:35:04] sizeof(CORE_PACKET_HDR) = 512 file=<>
[15:35:04] - Expanded 43558 -> 170279 (decompressed 390.9 percent)
[15:35:04] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=43558 data_size=170279, decompressed_data_size=170279 diff=0
[15:35:04] - Digital signature verified
[15:35:04] 
[15:35:04] Project: 11179 (Run 14, Clone 92, Gen 19)
[15:35:04] 
[15:35:04] Assembly optimizations on if available.
[15:35:04] Entering M.D.
[15:35:06] Will resume from checkpoint file work/wudata_03.ckp
[15:35:06] Tpr hash work/wudata_03.tpr:  1046440921 3198384996 1779186164 3150705478 925669140
[15:35:06] Working on ALZHEIMER'S DISEASE AMYLOID
[15:35:06] Client config found, loading data.
[15:35:07] Starting GUI Server
[15:35:11] Resuming from checkpoint
[15:35:11] fcCheckPointResume: retreived and current tpr file hash:
[15:35:11]    0   1046440921   1046440921
[15:35:11]    1   3198384996   3198384996
[15:35:11]    2   1779186164   1779186164
[15:35:11]    3   3150705478   3150705478
[15:35:11]    4    925669140    925669140
[15:35:11] fcCheckPointResume: file hashes same.
[15:35:11] fcCheckPointResume: state restored.
[15:35:11] fcCheckPointResume: name work/wudata_03.log Verified work/wudata_03.log
[15:35:11] fcCheckPointResume: name work/wudata_03.trr Verified work/wudata_03.trr
[15:35:11] fcCheckPointResume: name work/wudata_03.xtc Verified work/wudata_03.xtc
[15:35:11] fcCheckPointResume: name work/wudata_03.edr Verified work/wudata_03.edr
[15:35:11] fcCheckPointResume: state restored 2
[15:35:11] Resumed from checkpoint
[15:35:11] Setting checkpoint frequency: 500000
[15:35:11] Completed  11000001 out of 50000000 steps (22%).
```
wenn ich bei der 5770(tray client) noch den flag -gpu x (x für 0-3) setze kommt er trotzdem immer noch auf die nvidia.
nebenbei faltet auch noch der SMP auf der CPU


----------



## mattinator (17. November 2010)

Also ich würde für beide Karten den aktuellen GPU2-Consolen-Client für Windows 7 / Vista laufen lassen: http://www.stanford.edu/group/pandegroup/folding/release/Folding@home-Win32-GPU_Vista-623.zip, die erste Karte mit zusätzlicher (!) Befehlszeilen-Option -gpu 0, die zweite mit -gpu 1. Manchmal entspricht die logische Reihenfolge beim Folding-Client (0/1) nicht der physischen auf dem Mainboard. Am besten mit z.B. GPU-Z prüfen, welche Karte auf den Index anspricht. Für den Client der HD 5770 gibt es hier noch Optimierungs-Potenzial: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...041-genau-ist-folding-home-4.html#post1551561. Weitere gute Tips findest Du hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/folding-home-pcgh-team-70335/119759-f-h-allgemeine-tipps.html. Den Konsolen-Client kannst Du mit TrayIt! gut in die Traybar schieben: http://www.teamcti.com/trayit/trayit.htm.
Falls Du beim GPU3-Client bleiben willst, findest Du hier aktuellere Versionen der Clients, würde ich jedoch nicht empfehlen: Folding Forum • View topic - Open beta release of the GPU3 core.


----------



## computertod (17. November 2010)

mh, wenn ich den GPU 2 starten will, dann beschwert er sich immer, dass der Treiber nicht aktuell genug sei?


----------



## mattinator (17. November 2010)

computertod schrieb:


> mh, wenn ich den GPU 2 starten will, dann beschwert er sich immer, dass der Treiber nicht aktuell genug sei?



Lass Dir doch nicht alles "aus der Nase ziehen". Welchen Treiber hast Du denn installiert ? Poste mal die Fehlermeldung. Also ich hatte mit dem letzten aktuellen 1xx-er und 2xx-er Treiber (197.45, 260.99) keine Probleme mit dem GPU2- und GPU3-Client.


----------



## Bumblebee (17. November 2010)

*.. es gibt Tage da wünscht ich ich wär mein Hund...*

... und heute ist so einer 

- wieder mal eine *BIG*-WU korrekt zu Ende gefaltet und übermittelt (04:35) - ist aber nie angekommen 

- häufige NAN's und EUE's auf den 470ern (laufend immer wieder) 

- eine abgerauchte GTX275 (ca. 15:30) 

bin grad etwas  und


----------



## mattinator (17. November 2010)

*AW: .. es gibt Tage da wünscht ich ich wär mein Hund...*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> - eine abgerauchte GTX275 (ca. 15:30)
> 
> bin grad etwas  und



Ich fühle mit Dir (und finde kein passendes Icon). Hoffentlich halten meine beiden GTX 275 noch lange durch, zum Glück sind sie gut gekühlt und recht robust.


----------



## T0M@0 (17. November 2010)

computertod schrieb:


> mh, wenn ich den GPU 2 starten will, dann beschwert er sich immer, dass der Treiber nicht aktuell genug sei?



Hast du vista?da geht das eigentlich garnicht mit amd und nvidia graka in einem pc...


----------



## TECRIDER (17. November 2010)

*AW: .. es gibt Tage da wünscht ich ich wär mein Hund...*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> ... und heute ist so einer
> 
> - wieder mal eine *BIG*-WU korrekt zu Ende gefaltet und übermittelt (04:35) - ist aber nie angekommen
> 
> ...


 

Ohje, armer bumble

Ich habe meine GTX470 seit es die 68er WU´s gibt wieder abgeschaltet. Die höheren Temperaturen, die wesentlich höhere Lautstärke und die geringere Ausbeute, davon bin ich derzeit nicht begeistert.

Mit den Nans und Eues hatte ich keine Probleme. Lediglich das ich den OC Takt von 795MHz auf 725MHz senken musste.

Die BigWus laufen eigentlich schon seit wenigen monaten wirklich reibungslos ohne Probleme durch.

Ich werde demnächst meine GTX285SC, GTX275SSC, 2xGT240 und meine GTS250 bei der Bucht anbieten. Und werde anschliesend alles auf die Aktuelle GPU Fermi Generation umstellen.

Grüße, Teci


----------



## Henninges (17. November 2010)

*AW: .. es gibt Tage da wünscht ich ich wär mein Hund...*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> ...eine abgerauchte GTX275...



das tut mir leid bee...ich hoffe nicht, das es die von mir war...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. November 2010)

*AW: .. es gibt Tage da wünscht ich ich wär mein Hund...*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> - häufige NAN's und EUE's auf den 470ern (laufend immer wieder)
> 
> - eine abgerauchte GTX275 (ca. 15:30)


Was sind NAN und EUE? 

Mein Beileid.
Hohl dir eine weitere deiner geliebten GTS450, die abgerauchte 275er ist dann schnell vergessen.


----------



## TECRIDER (17. November 2010)

*AW: .. es gibt Tage da wünscht ich ich wär mein Hund...*



Henninges schrieb:


> das tut mir leid bee...ich hoffe nicht, das es die von mir war...


 
Hallo Henni!

Ich habs gewusst, die dunkle Seite der Macht hat mal wieder zugeschlagen Und du hattest mal wieder deine Finger im Spiel



Ich grüße dir, Teci


----------



## computertod (17. November 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Lass Dir doch nicht alles "aus der Nase ziehen". Welchen Treiber hast Du denn installiert ? Poste mal die Fehlermeldung. Also ich hatte mit dem letzten aktuellen 1xx-er und 2xx-er Treiber (197.45, 260.99) keine Probleme mit dem GPU2- und GPU3-Client.


ja, bin nur mittlerweile etwas .... angepisst von dem ganzen 
installiert ist der Catalyst 10.7 und Forceware 258.96, das ganze versehen mit dem PhysX Hack 1.04ff



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@T0M@0
ne, 7 Ultimate x64


----------



## Henninges (17. November 2010)

ehrlich......ich habe absolut nichts damit zu tun, das müsst ihr mir einfach glauben...


----------



## TECRIDER (17. November 2010)

Henninges schrieb:


> ehrlich......ich habe absolut nichts damit zu tun, das müsst ihr mir einfach glauben...


 
Das mit der GTX war bestimmt mal wieder so ne Masche von dir und der dunklen Seite der Macht.

Hütet euch vor Hennis dunkler Macht.

Bumbles Faltleistung ist dadurch schon geschwächt worden


OK, ich hör ja schon auf Ich finds halt einfach nur Lustig. Das erinnert mich ein wenig an meine Anfangszeit hier im Folding Forum. Da haben wir schon ein wenig Schabernack getrieben. Mann, was habe ich mich da kaputt gelacht.


----------



## mattinator (17. November 2010)

@computertod

Dann habe ich es jetzt verstanden. Auch wenn der GPU3-Client hauptsächlich für Fermi entwickelt wurde, scheint es momentan die einzige Möglichkeit für Deine HD 5770 zu sein. Dann würde ich für die 5770 den GPU3-Konsolen-Client nehmen und 8800 GT den GPU2-Konsolen-Client. Die Befehlszeilen-Optionen wie o.g.



TECRIDER schrieb:


> Das erinnert mich ein wenig an meine Anfangszeit hier im Folding Forum. Da haben wir schon ein wenig Schabernack getrieben. Mann, was habe ich mich da kaputt gelacht.



Eigenlob stinkt zwar, aber den da fand ich auch nicht schlecht: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...-folding-home-thread-ii-1184.html#post2341604.


----------



## computertod (17. November 2010)

> Dann habe ich es jetzt verstanden. Auch wenn der GPU3-Client hauptsächlich für Fermi entwickelt wurde, scheint es momentan die einzige Möglichkeit für Deine HD 5770 zu sein. Dann würde ich für die 5770 den GPU3-Konsolen-Client nehmen und 8800 GT den GPU2-Konsolen-Client. Die Befehlszeilen-Optionen wie o.g.


genau da liegt das Problem:
die flags mit -gpu x funktionieren iwie alle nicht. und das mit der Radeon hat ja schonmal funktioniert, nur nach der WU hat er plötzlich zur nvidia geswitcht...


----------



## Bumblebee (17. November 2010)

*AW: .. es gibt Tage da wünscht ich ich wär mein Hund...*



Henninges schrieb:


> das tut mir leid bee...ich hoffe nicht, das es die von mir war...


 
1. Schön dich wieder mal zu lesen
2. Nope, deine/meine läuft wie eine EINS (absichtlich grossgeschrieben)


----------



## acer86 (17. November 2010)

@computertod

in deine Fall würde ich es dan so machen das ich nur noch die 8800Gt Falten lassen würde (ich schätze jetzt ma das die mehr Punkte macht wegen den Fehlenden Client für ATI) die 5770 mit falten zu lassen ist halt nicht sehr Effektiv in Sachen punkte und Strom verbrauch.

Also kurz und knapp bleib erst mal bei der 8800GT beim Falten, und wen endlich mal der ATI Cleint draußen ist kannste dann die 8800GT in Rente schicken


----------



## Julian Kruck (17. November 2010)

Was haltet ihr davon ne gebrauchte 8800Gt oder sowas für 10-20 euro zu erstehen?
ich hab nicht vor ne neuere nvidia zu kaufen, da ich immer noch sehnsüchtig auf den ati clienten warte. dann wandern nämlich meine beiden HD 3870 X2s in server und die punkte purzeln (hoffentlich) nur noch so vor sich hin... aber bis dahin ne billig gebrachte 8800GT?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. November 2010)

He Jungs, ich brauch da mal kurz eure Hilfe:
Wie ihr alle ja leider selber schon zu genüge am eigen Leib (PC) erfahren habt heizen die neuen BIG-WU's den GPU kräftig ein. 
Ich persönlich rechne eher damit das die Standforterjungs auf diesem BIG-WU-Zug bleiben, wäre ja schön wenn ich mich irren würde. 

Jetzt bin ich schwerr am überlegen ob ich meine beiden GTX460er unter Wasser setzten soll oder nicht.
Passende Fullcover-Kühler hätte Marc Gaser von liquid-extasy.de - Custom Waterblocks and Prototyping schon am Start, die auf meine 460er (nicht Referenzdesigns) passen würden.

Jetzt zu meinen Fragen:
1. Wie gross müsste der Radiator sein um das ganze System zu kühlen?
Im System befindet sich meine beiden 460er, meinen 1090t und mein Mainboard (Mosfet's, Northbird, Southbird).
Meine Vorschlag wäre das hier: Aquatuning - Schweiz - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya Stand "Bench Bundle Nova 1080" mit 9x Phobya Nano-G 12 PWM Silent 1500rpm RED LED Phobya Stand "Bench Bundle Nova 1080" mit 9x Phobya Nano-G 12 PWM Silent 1500rpm RED LED 35291

2. Reicht meine Eheim 1046 noch?

3. Allgemeine Frage: Woher kommen ständig diese neuen Luftblasen in der Wakü?
Als ich das System befüllt habe war ich mir sicher das ich alle Luft draussen hatte, Radiatoren gedreht und geschütelt.


----------



## nyso (17. November 2010)

Solche Fragen stell besser im Wakü-Quatsch-Thread, da sitzen die Wakü-Experten

Generell würde ich dir aber erstmal zum Mora 3 raten, der soll alles sprengen

Wenn du nicht so viel ausgeben willst, für die 460er reichen auch GPU-Only Kühler und passive Spawakühler^^

Und ich denke die Eheim reicht noch, aber das frag besser im anderen Thread nach^^


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. November 2010)

@nyso: Will jetzt niemand beleidigen, aber die Jungs dort haben die Kinderstube im guten Umgang in einem Forum komplett übersprungen.
Ich weiss schon weshalb ich diese Fragen hier stelle.


----------



## acer86 (17. November 2010)

gpu only kühler reichen eigentlich aus habe es selber so am laufen +ein paar passive kühler auf den SpWa´s 

2X360 Radi @12Volt sollte reichen Aber wen du auch eine angenehme Lautstärke erzielen willst dan ganz klar ein Mora 3 da kannste dan die lüfter auf 7volt laufen lassen und hast trotzdem niedrige wassertemps.


----------



## LuXTuX (17. November 2010)

ich bin jetzt bissl verwirrt. warum faltet mein alter AMD X2 6000+ jetzt schneller als mein neuer AMD X2 250?

AMD X2 250 -    Win 7 64Bit -    1047 PPD - 37 Min. - Projekt 6701
AMD X2 6000+ - Ubuntu 10.10 - 1443 PPD - 30 Min. - Projekt 6701


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. November 2010)

LuXTuX schrieb:


> ich bin jetzt bissl verwirrt. warum faltet mein alter AMD X2 6000+ jetzt schneller als mein neuer AMD X2 250?
> 
> AMD X2 250 - Win 7 64Bit - 1047 PPD - 37 Min. - Projekt 6701
> AMD X2 6000+ - Ubuntu 10.10 - 1443 PPD - 30 Min. - Projekt 6701


Linux macht den Unterschied, faltet schneller.


----------



## Sir_Danus (17. November 2010)

LuXTuX schrieb:


> ich bin jetzt bissl verwirrt. warum faltet mein alter AMD X2 6000+ jetzt schneller als mein neuer AMD X2 250?
> 
> AMD X2 250 -    Win 7 64Bit -    1047 PPD - 37 Min. - Projekt 6701
> AMD X2 6000+ - Ubuntu 10.10 - 1443 PPD - 30 Min. - Projekt 6701



Ich bin jetzt ganz verwirrt!
Habe den SMP2 V6.30 Client und lasse damit meine erste WU bearbeiten. Ist ja auch Projekt 6701. Doch bei mir dauert es ca. 22 h. 
Bei meinem einfachen Client 1 CPU hat es nur die hälfte gedauert. Bekomme ich jetzt andere WU und Punkte, oder läuft bei mir etwas falsch. Wenn ich lese 30 Min. kann ich nur staunen


----------



## LuXTuX (17. November 2010)

die TFP sind 30 Min. 
nicht die ganze WU


----------



## mattinator (17. November 2010)

Sir_Danus schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt ganz verwirrt!
> Habe den SMP2 V6.30 Client und lasse damit meine erste WU bearbeiten. Ist ja auch Projekt 6701. Doch bei mir dauert es ca. 22 h.



Passt schon, mit den Daten bist Du bei Deinem Q9400 gut dabei. Wahrscheinlich läuft der jedoch nicht nur @Stock, bei mir dauern diese Projekte noch länger.
EDIT:
Wobei, irgendwie kann das doch nicht ganz stimmen. Bei mir dauern mit einer TPF von um die 15 Minuten die 670x-er Projekte insgesamt ca. 25 - 26 h.


----------



## Sir_Danus (18. November 2010)

So sieht es zumindest bei mir aus. Ich "arbeite" aber auch noch am rechner.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sir_Danus (18. November 2010)

Wieviele Punkte bringt den eigentlich so eine WU.
Meine singel lagen so bei 69 - 250 Punkte. Ich frage nur, da ich heute 3 zusätzliche Lüfter einbauen musste, da mein Gehäuse sich tierisch aufgeheizt hat. Will die Tage aber noch mal los 120 holen, da ich nur noch 80 da hatte. Meine CPU wird durch CoolIT ECO Advanced Liquid Cooling auf gut 48° gehalten, aber mein Speicher und der Chipsatz machen mir solgen, lassen sich nicht mehr anfassen.
Deshalb die Frage für nur ein paar Punkte mehr, lohnt sich der Aufwand kaum. Beim Benchen oder Arbeiten ist die CPU nie so lange unter dauerfeuer.


----------



## LuXTuX (18. November 2010)

hmm, mit was faltest du denn? 69 - 250 Punkte?
Also mein Win SMP wird mir so 2750 Punkte und mein Linux Rechner so 3097 Punkte bringen.
die Graka wiedermal 494 Punkte.

Lüfter muss ich wohl auch taschen müssen, 2 Lüfter bewegen sich kein stück mehr.
Oder ich hab vergessen die anzuschliessen


----------



## Sir_Danus (18. November 2010)

SINGLE-Clienten 6.23


----------



## Bumblebee (18. November 2010)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> He Jungs, ich brauch da mal kurz eure Hilfe:
> 
> Jetzt bin ich schwer am überlegen ob ich meine beiden GTX460er unter Wasser setzten soll oder nicht.
> Passende Fullcover-Kühler hätte Marc Gaser von liquid-extasy.de - Custom Waterblocks and Prototyping schon am Start, die auf meine 460er (nicht Referenzdesigns) passen würden.


 
Ich persönlich "bewässere" alle WaKü-GraKa's mit *EK Water Blocks *
Vom "Flüssig-Extatiker" hört man aber auch nur Gutes



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Jetzt zu meinen Fragen:
> 1. Wie gross müsste der Radiator sein um das ganze System zu kühlen?
> Im System befindet sich meine beiden 460er, meinen 1090t und mein Mainboard (Mosfet's, Northbridge, Southbridge).
> Meine Vorschlag wäre das hier: Aquatuning - Schweiz - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya Stand "Bench Bundle Nova 1080" mit 9x Phobya Nano-G 12 PWM Silent 1500rpm RED LED Phobya Stand "Bench Bundle Nova 1080" mit 9x Phobya Nano-G 12 PWM Silent 1500rpm RED LED 35291


 
Sicherlich keine schlechte Sache - reicht auf jeden Fall; aber ganz schön teuer
Ein MoRa3 wäre - bei vermutet mindestens gleicher Leistung - kostengünstiger



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> 2. Reicht meine Eheim 1046 noch?


 
Bei all den Widerständen durch die die arme Pumpe hindurch muss könnte es eng werden
Eine 1048 oder sogar 1250 wären auf Dauer sicherlich problemmloser
Leider kenne ich die Dinger nur als 230 Volt-Version



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> 3. Allgemeine Frage: Woher kommen ständig diese neuen Luftblasen in der Wakü?
> Als ich das System befüllt habe war ich mir sicher das ich alle Luft draussen hatte, Radiatoren gedreht und geschüttelt.


 
Dafür gibt es nur 2 Erklärungen
Entweder hängt doch noch irgendwo Luft rum (ist manchmal extrem mühsam alles rauszukriegen)
oder du hast eine leicht undichte Stelle an der minimal Luft von aussen angesaugt wird
Dies müsste an einem Ort mit hoher Strömgeschwindigkeit sein; im Labor nutzt man diesen Effekt für die Wasserstrahlpumpe


----------



## computertod (18. November 2010)

acer86 schrieb:


> @computertod
> 
> in deine Fall würde ich es dan so machen das ich nur noch die 8800Gt Falten lassen würde (ich schätze jetzt ma das die mehr Punkte macht wegen den Fehlenden Client für ATI) die 5770 mit falten zu lassen ist halt nicht sehr Effektiv in Sachen punkte und Strom verbrauch.
> 
> Also kurz und knapp bleib erst mal bei der 8800GT beim Falten, und wen endlich mal der ATI Cleint draußen ist kannste dann die 8800GT in Rente schicken


mh, wird wohl das vernünftigste sein 
und die 8800GT auch dann noch darf bleiben, PhysX FTW^^

kann eig. jemand was sagen, wie langs noch dauert bis der ATI Client kommt?
ich nehme mal an, dass kann nur Stanford selber...


----------



## Bumblebee (18. November 2010)

computertod schrieb:


> kann eig. jemand was sagen, wie langs noch dauert bis der ATI Client kommt?
> ich nehme mal an, dass kann nur Stanford selber...


 
Nun, das kann niemand sagen - allerhöchstens die, von denen du im "geheimen Teil" schreibst
Auf jeden Fall dauert es *VIEL* zu lange
Möglicherweise (das ist meine Hoffnung) ändert sich das mit den neuen Clienten/Core (Core 16 und der v7 client)


----------



## nichtraucher91 (18. November 2010)

computertod schrieb:


> kann eig. jemand was sagen, wie langs noch dauert bis der ATI Client kommt?
> ich nehme mal an, dass kann nur Stanford selber...




Es hieß mal early 2010 wenn ich mich recht entsinne^^ 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. November 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Vom "Flüssig-Extatiker" hört man aber auch nur Gutes


Wen du mit "Flüssig-Extatiker" Marc Gaser meinst hab ich nur gute Erfahrung. Mein Fullcover-Kühler vom Mainboard ist von ihm, kühlt wunderbar. 
Leider hat Marc ein Problem: Kleines Unternehmen mit zu vielen Aufträgen, folglich lange Lieferzeiten. Das bekannte Problem kleiner Firmen, lohnt sich der Ausbau oder wird man bald zu gross?

Hab mal drüber geschlaffen wegen meinen 460er, mal schauen was ich mach, wäre immerhin ne Investition von rund 600CHF.
Ich hab 3 Möglichkeiten:
1. Lassen wie es ist und wenn eine abraucht austauschen gegen die nächste Generation.
2. Beim falten runter auf den Reverenztakt der 460er (830MHz => 675MHz) was aber auch mit nem Leistungsverlust verbunnden wäre. 
3. Wasserkühlung


----------



## D!str(+)yer (18. November 2010)

Developer Drivers 263.06

Bringt auf der GTX 460 ~200ppd mehr im gleichen Projekt. 

http://developer.nvidia.com/object/cuda_3_2_downloads.html


----------



## Henninges (18. November 2010)

Julian Kruck schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr davon ne gebrauchte 8800Gt oder sowas für 10-20 euro zu erstehen?



*was* für ein zufall das ich noch eine liegen habe...hat zwar nur 256mb, aber zum falten optimal...wenn interesse besteht, schreib mir ne pn...


----------



## CheGuarana (18. November 2010)

Mein erster Server steht. Werde nachher den i5-750 voll ausreizen. Was denkt ihr bekomme ich da an PPD raus?


----------



## Bumblebee (18. November 2010)

Toxy schrieb:


> Mein erster Server steht. Werde nachher den i5-750 voll ausreizen. Was denkt ihr bekomme ich da an PPD raus?


 
Wie meinst du das?
Was der i5-750 mit SMP2 an Punkten bringt??


----------



## CheGuarana (18. November 2010)

Jap! 

Habe einen Rootserver angemietet mit og CPU. Desweiteren habe ich noch einen 1HE Server hier mit E8400 CPU - was damit passiert weiss ich noch nicht.

Allerdings nicht fürs Folding - das ist nur eine "nebenbeschäftigung" für das gute Stück.


----------



## Bumblebee (18. November 2010)

Toxy schrieb:


> Jap!


 
Rechne mit etwa - je nach WU - 5500 bis 8000 PPD

N.B.

Habe wieder mal was Neues entdeckt 

Die eine 470er hat bis 12% gefaltet danach ist der Client wohl irgendwie "verreckt"
Das hat das Programm nicht weiter gestört; ohne mein Zutun hat es - im laufenden Betrieb - einfach den Client neu gestartet und bei 12% weitergemacht .... *bis 87%* 

==> Danach mochte er entgültig nicht mehr so weitermachen; hat eine neue core15 runtergeladen und bei 87% weitergefaltet <==

Die andere 470er - btw. hat jetzt schon wieder 3 (drei) NAN's in Serie produziert - unübertaktet, wohlgemerkt


----------



## Henninges (18. November 2010)

sind hier unter uns faltern eigentlich netzwerkspezies zu finden ?

habe da ein problemchen...


----------



## CheGuarana (18. November 2010)

> habe da ein problemchen...



Klingt wie: "Er wars, ich habe nichts damit zu tun. *verlegen lächel*"

Was los?


----------



## LuXTuX (18. November 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Die andere 470er - btw. hat jetzt schon wieder 3 (drei) NAN's in Serie produziert - unübertaktet, wohlgemerkt



Meine 260er hat auch schon wieder 2 FAILS


----------



## T0M@0 (18. November 2010)

Henninges schrieb:


> sind hier unter uns faltern eigentlich netzwerkspezies zu finden ?
> 
> habe da ein problemchen...



Vielleicht kann ich helfen


----------



## Henninges (18. November 2010)

es geht um folgendes problem :

ein server, der in ort "abc" steht, stellt verschiedenen client pc's in anderen orten ( def, ghi, jkl ) per terminalserverumgebung eine bestimmte anwendung zur verfügung.

alle clients sind dafür mit einem speziellen router ausgestattet, dieser filtert die für seinen client pc bereitgestellten daten und stellt auch die direkte verbindung mit dem server in ort "abc" her.

nun gibt es ein problem, das sämtliche angschlossenen client rechner einen scanner benötigen um dokumenten einzuscannen...

dies geht lokal, in ort abc aus der speziell bereitgestellten anwendung heraus, in den anderen orten jedoch nur "extern", also vom windows desktop aus...

mitarbeiter 2,3 und 4 in den orten def, ghi und jkl bekommen nun den scanner und rödeln wie wild drauf los...müssen diese digitalisierten dokumente aber auf dem server in ort abc speichern, da die anwendung, die ja auf dem terminalserver client läuft, diese auch nutzen kann...

ort def und ghi haben eine verknüpfung zum freigegebenen netzlaufwerk in ort abc und können dort munter ihre dokumente abliefern...

zu diesem zweck sind die client rechner def und ghi der domäne des netzwerks auf dem server in abc beigetreten...wunderbar.

dem client pc in ort jkl wird jedoch die teilnahme an dieser domäne verweigert...

es scheint so, als würde er ein unabhängiges netzwerk nutzen, dies macht aber keinen sinn, denn würde das netzwerk zu ort abc und dem dazugehörigen server nicht stehen, so könnte auch die verbindung des terminalservers nicht funktionieren...

mein problem"chen" ist nun folgendes : wie bekomme ich den client in ort jkl dieser domäne zugewiesen ?

ich hoffe ich habe mich einigermassen verständlich ausgedrückt...


----------



## nfsgame (18. November 2010)

IPs statisch oder dynamisch vergeben? 
Dumme Frage: Die Subnetzmaske stimmt?


----------



## Henninges (18. November 2010)

die ip's werden durch den server gefixt vergeben...subnetzmaske passt...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. November 2010)

Hab ihr beim SMP-Clienten auch das Phänomen, dass je weiter die WU gefaltet ist desto langsamer wird der Client?
Sind bei mir gegen 60% Einbruch bis am Schluss.

Bin wieder in den Top 100 im Team.


----------



## Sir_Danus (18. November 2010)

*Gratuliere!!!*
Also bei mir ist die Leistung beim SMP2 stabil von Anfang bis Ende.
Nur mit meiner Punkte ausbeute bin ich nicht so glücklich. Habe die erste WU mit dem SMP2 fertig und es gibt nicht mal 1000 Punkte. Ist das normal? Wenn ja da frage ich mich nur wie ihr alle diese 10.000 Punkte pro Tag abliefert.
Ich hoffe mal langsam unter die ersten 1000 zu kommen 
Mit den mickrigen Punkten dauert es aber wohl noch.


----------



## acer86 (18. November 2010)

Sir_Danus schrieb:


> *Gratuliere!!!*
> Also bei mir ist die Leistung beim SMP2 stabil von Anfang bis Ende.
> Nur mit meiner Punkte ausbeute bin ich nicht so glücklich. Habe die erste WU mit dem SMP2 fertig und es gibt nicht mal 1000 Punkte. Ist das normal? Wenn ja da frage ich mich nur wie ihr alle diese 10.000 Punkte pro Tag abliefert.
> Ich hoffe mal langsam unter die ersten 1000 zu kommen
> Mit den mickrigen Punkten dauert es aber wohl noch.



Hi

Du bekommst erst nach 10 Fertigen Smp2 Wu´s Bonus punkte, also noch etwas Geduld bald gibt es viele Punkte 

10000 und mehr punkte abliefern geht am besten mit der -bigadv Flag wen man einen i7 CPU hat, dan bekommt man Big-Wu´s die bringen 20K am tag allerdings muss man den PC 3 tage lang durchlaufen lassen

ansonsten mit einer Nvidia Karte Falten am besten mit einer Fermi,

z.b. eine GTS 450 bringt 15000 punkte am Tag bei einer GTX 460 sind es bis zu 17000 punkte je nach OC. z.b. siehe bild von mein pc

gtx 470 und 480 liegen im selben Bereich


----------



## Sir_Danus (18. November 2010)

Ok danke, aber wo du es grade sagst, ich glaube das habe ich irgendwo gelesen, das mit den 10 WU.
Zur GPU:
            Das ist mein Problem ja schon einige Tage. Ich bin ATI-FAN und bekomme meine 6870 gar nicht zu rechnen. Aber habe es hier ja schon einigemale gelesen das es mit dem ATI-Client probleme gibt bzw. der neue der was bringen soll noch nicht da ist.

Aber mal was anderes wieviel KW zieht den euer Rechner so in 24 h. Das muss ja einiges sein.


----------



## T0M@0 (18. November 2010)

meine beiden "verbrauchen" ca. 750 Watt


----------



## Sir_Danus (18. November 2010)

Laufen die den 24/7 durch? Also ich habe für mein Haus ca. 7000kW im Jahr. DAs ist im vergleich zu meinen Freunden und Bekannten schon viel. Aber das schaffen ja deine Rechner im 24 h dauerbetrieb fast alleine. Heizen brauchst du zumindest bestimmt nicht. Geht mir zumindest in meinem Büro so.


----------



## acer86 (18. November 2010)

Sir_Danus schrieb:


> Ok danke, aber wo du es grade sagst, ich glaube das habe ich irgendwo gelesen, das mit den 10 WU.
> Zur GPU:
> Das ist mein Problem ja schon einige Tage. Ich bin ATI-FAN und bekomme meine 6870 gar nicht zu rechnen. Aber habe es hier ja schon einigemale gelesen das es mit dem ATI-Client probleme gibt bzw. der neue der was bringen soll noch nicht da ist.
> 
> Aber mal was anderes wieviel KW zieht den euer Rechner so in 24 h. Das muss ja einiges sein.




Mein pc Läuft seit ca. 2 Monaten durch (die meisten punkte die ich erfaltet habe gehen auf das Konto meiner GTX460

Also bei mein Q6600 der auch schon ALT ist und der GTX mit viel OC bin ich bei ca. 280Watt 

Die Fermi sind Relativ Effizient in Sachen Watt/PPD 

ich geh jetzt mal von meinen Q6600 aus der ist ja ungefähr gleich zu dein Q9400,

Wen du Bonus bekommst sind bei P6701 und 6702er WU´s 4600 punkte am tag drin (ca 22h Pro WU)

bei den kleineren Wu´s wie 6070 und 6065 usw sind 4900-5200 punkte am tag drin weil der Cpu dan 2 stück am tag schafft (ca.10-12H pro Wu) 

Selbst wenn du die 6870 mit dem jetzigen Client zum laufen bekommst sind höchstens 3000PPD und das bei einen PPD/Watt Verhältnis was sich auf keinen Fall lohnt


----------



## Sir_Danus (18. November 2010)

kleine Frage am Rande was bedeutet PPD eigentlich?


----------



## benjasso (18. November 2010)

Ich hab seit gestern folgendes Problem:


```
Note: Please read the license agreement (Folding@home-Win32-GPU.exe -license). Further 
use of this software requires that you have read and accepted this agreement.

[20:45:22] Gpu type=2 species=30.


--- Opening Log file [November 18 20:45:22 UTC] 


# Windows GPU Console Edition #################################################
###############################################################################

                       Folding@Home Client Version 6.30r1

                          http://folding.stanford.edu

###############################################################################
###############################################################################

Launch directory: D:\Programme\Folding @ Home\GPU0
Executable: Folding@home-Win32-GPU.exe
Arguments: -gpu 0 

[20:45:22] - Ask before connecting: No
[20:45:22] - User name: benjasso (Team 70335)
[20:45:22] - User ID: 2B33BFCD166B58F4
[20:45:22] - Machine ID: 5
[20:45:22] 
[20:45:22] Gpu type=2 species=30.
[20:45:23] Loaded queue successfully.
[20:45:23] 
[20:45:23] + Processing work unit
[20:45:23] Core required: FahCore_15.exe
[20:45:23] Core found.
[20:45:23] Working on queue slot 07 [November 18 20:45:23 UTC]
[20:45:23] + Working ...
[20:45:27] CoreStatus = C0000139 (-1073741511)
[20:45:27] Client-core communications error: ERROR 0xc0000139
[20:45:27] This is a sign of more serious problems, shutting down.
```
und dazu die Fehlermeldung: 'Der Prozedureinsprungspunkt "cudaHostAlloc" wurde in der DLL "cudart.dll" nicht gefunden.'
Kann mir einer sagen, woran das liegt und wie ich es beheben kann? Eine neue Version der cudart.dll hab ich leider bei meiner kurzen Suche nicht gefunden.


----------



## acer86 (18. November 2010)

Sir_Danus schrieb:


> kleine Frage am Rande was bedeutet PPD eigentlich?



PPD: Punkte pro Tag   der wert gibt an wie viele punkte deine Hardware bei ein Möglichen 24h betrieb liefern würde

P.s kann sich leicht ändern der wert je nach WU und wie viel du am Pc neben bei Arbeitest


----------



## mattinator (18. November 2010)

benjasso schrieb:


> Ich hab seit gestern folgendes Problem
> .
> .
> .
> ...



Versuch's mal hiermit: Folding Forum • View topic - cudart32_31_9.dll.


----------



## Sir_Danus (18. November 2010)

acer86 schrieb:


> PPD: Punkte pro Tag   der wert gibt an wie viele punkte deine Hardware bei ein Möglichen 24h betrieb liefern würde



Danke

Gibt es ein tool das das berechnet?


----------



## acer86 (18. November 2010)

am besten nimmst du HFM.Net das funzt am besten 

wie es auch auf den bild von mir vorhin zu sehen ist


----------



## Xenturion (18. November 2010)

wow ich finde meine 222Watt @ 24/7 schon zu viel  Wie siehts denn eigentlich aus? Wird es dieses Jahr wieder so eine Nikolaus oder Weihnachtsfaltaktion geben?


----------



## benjasso (18. November 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Versuch's mal hiermit: Folding Forum • View topic - cudart32_31_9.dll.



Hab ich schon. Ich befürchte allerdings, dass cudart nicht gleich cudart32 ist. Die dort angegebenen hab ich schon im Verzeichnis. Auch wenn ich sie umbenenne und die normale cudart.dll ersetze, funktioniert es nicht


----------



## mattinator (18. November 2010)

@benjasso

Du scheinst ja mit Deiner GTX 260 mit dem GPU3-Client zu folden, der GPU2-er sollte besser funktionieren. Für den GPU3-er gibt es schon neuere Versionen: Folding Forum • View topic - Guide For GPU3 BETA Client {Windows & Linux}.

EDIT:

Für GPU3 das ZIP-Archiv http://www.stanford.edu/~friedrim/.Folding@home-Win32-GPU_Vista-631.zip entpacken und die Folding-Exe hiermit ersetzen http://www.stanford.edu/~friedrim/Folding@home.exe_console.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. November 2010)

Sir_Danus schrieb:


> Aber mal was anderes wieviel KW zieht den euer Rechner so in 24 h. Das muss ja einiges sein.


Bin um die 480W.



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Hab ihr beim SMP-Clienten auch das Phänomen, dass je weiter die WU gefaltet ist desto langsamer wird der Client?
> Sind bei mir gegen 60% Einbruch bis am Schluss.


Kennt ihr das nicht oder was? 
Der SMP hat sich gerade ne neue WU geholt ist von 5'600PPD wieder auf 13'200PPD gestiegen.
Bei den GPU's hab ich das nicht.


----------



## sp01 (18. November 2010)

Nein, konnte bei mir so etwas nicht beobachten. Bei mir wird er nur langsamer, wenn ich etwas anderes neben her laufen lasse.


----------



## Bumblebee (18. November 2010)

Xenturion schrieb:


> wow ich finde meine 222Watt @ 24/7 schon zu viel  Wie siehts denn eigentlich aus? Wird es dieses Jahr wieder so eine Nikolaus oder Weihnachtsfaltaktion geben?


 
Ist noch unsicher - letztes Mal war der "Andrang" bestenfalls mässig

Ich uberleg es mir noch


----------



## T0M@0 (19. November 2010)

Sir_Danus schrieb:


> Laufen die den 24/7 durch? Also ich habe für mein Haus ca. 7000kW im Jahr. DAs ist im vergleich zu meinen Freunden und Bekannten schon viel. Aber das schaffen ja deine Rechner im 24 h dauerbetrieb fast alleine. Heizen brauchst du zumindest bestimmt nicht. Geht mir zumindest in meinem Büro so.



Ja, die laufen 24/7


----------



## CheGuarana (19. November 2010)

Mein Serverchen ist gerade bei 10% und rechnet seit etwa 1 h und 44 Minuten. Mit SMP und Passkey. 

Gut oder eher schlechte Zeit bei 6701er WU?


----------



## computertod (19. November 2010)

mal noch ne frage wegen der 8800GT:
2 Clients mit je ~ 2500PPD oder ein Client mit ~ 5000PPD drauf laufen lassen?


----------



## Bumblebee (19. November 2010)

Toxy schrieb:


> Mein Serverchen ist gerade bei 10% und rechnet seit etwa 1 h und 44 Minuten. Mit SMP und Passkey.
> 
> Gut oder eher schlechte Zeit bei 6701er WU?


 
Falls mich das Rechnen-können nicht völlig verlassen hat ergibt das eine TPF von ca. 10 Minuten 24
Das scheint mir ok zu sein; für deine CPU
Kein -Wert - aber ok

Zum Vergleich:
Auf einem INTEL Ci7 920 (@OC) ca. 7 Minuten 50
Auf einem INTEL Ci7 860 (@OC) ca. 8 Minuten 30
Auf einem AMD 1090 ca. 9 Minuten 20
Auf einem AMD 1055 (@OC) ca. 9 Minuten 50



computertod schrieb:


> mal noch ne frage wegen der 8800GT:
> 2 Clients mit je ~ 2500PPD oder ein Client mit ~ 5000PPD drauf laufen lassen?


 
1 Client; ist besser, stabiler, sicherer

Nachtrag:
Habe jetzt auf dem "grossen" Core i7 zum dritten Mal eine P2692
Ist eine *BIG*-WU mit noch etwas besserer TPF (Avg. Time 00:37:25)


----------



## CheGuarana (19. November 2010)

Nuja, an dieser Stelle geht mal ein dickes Lob an myLoc AG, denn die haben statt i5 750 sogar nen 760 mit höherer Taktrate für mich verbaut. 

Gibt es nun die Möglichkeit, folding@home nur zwei Cores nutzen zu lassen? Ich würde nebenbei nämlich noch gerne Webserver und Gameserver laufen lassen...


----------



## sp01 (19. November 2010)

Ja, einfach die Eigenschaft auf "SMP -2" setzen, wobei ich das nur bedingt empfehlen würde. Weil dadurch gehen dir halt, gerade bei der WU, massig Punkte flöten.


----------



## CheGuarana (19. November 2010)

Ja dasist mir klar, dass da nur halbe Leistung genutzt wird. Und das Folding@home ist nicht der Hauptgrund, dass ich diesen Server habe. Wie beschrieben soll der Server nebenbei noch für andere Sachen dienen...


----------



## sp01 (19. November 2010)

Na dan kannst du ja den clienten einfach umstellen  Denke du verwendest die Konsolen Version.


----------



## Bumblebee (19. November 2010)

Willst du denn SMP2 falten oder SINGLE??



sp01 schrieb:


> Ja, einfach die Eigenschaft auf "SMP -2" setzen


 
Falls du SMP(2) mit nur 2 Kernen laufen lassen willst lauted die flag *-smp 2*


----------



## CheGuarana (19. November 2010)

Mit SMP2 aber halt wirklich nur zwei Kerne auslasten, sodass zwei Kerne idlen. Wenn ich -smp 2 anhänge ist die ganze CPU nur 50% ausgelastet - auf alle vier Kerne verteilt. :/

BTW fällt euch was auf? Ich füüüühle mich wie neu geboren! Ab sofort gibts kein "Toxy" mehr!!!


----------



## Henninges (19. November 2010)

willkommen in der "realen" welt...


----------



## CheGuarana (19. November 2010)

Da bin ich schon lange, ich versuche nur meine "Rufnummer" mit zu nehmen um die Wechselprämie zu kassieren wenn ich ins vLife wechsel. ( , verstehen nur Malte Schmidts)


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. November 2010)

Mir hat es heute zwei WU's auf der gleichen 460er zerschossen. 
Was ist das für ein Fehler? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das zweite mal bei 7%.


----------



## computertod (19. November 2010)

lol, ich kapier meinen Clientn nicht mehr...
WU auf der 8800GT fertig rechnen lassen, wollte ihn danach beenden - jetzt faltet er die neue WU auf der Radeon 
mal sehen wie lang


----------



## Empirelord (19. November 2010)

@Toxy(Is mir egal wie du heißt, hier zählen nur Nicknames):
Wenn du Windows nutzt, gibt es den Taskmanager, dort einfach "Zugehörigkeit festlegen" wählen und schon kannste das ganze auf 2 Kerne beschränken.
Ansonsten weiß ich nicht, was dein Problem dabei ist, wenn dein OS das Programm auf alle Kerne verteilt, folding nutzt bei -smp 2 sowieso 2*mal die maximale Frequenz der CPU, dabei ist es allerdings egal, auf welchen Kernen.


----------



## Empirelord (19. November 2010)

sorry für den offtopic und den Doppelpost, aber ich muss einfach mal meine unzufriedenheit rausschreien.
Die können doch nicht einfach in Staffel 2 Folge 8 von Stargate Universe Rush´s und Eli´s große Liebe gleichzeitig sterben lassen. Ich hasse sie, mann.


----------



## Henninges (19. November 2010)

können sie doch...


----------



## acer86 (19. November 2010)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Mir hat es heute zwei WU's auf der gleichen 460er zerschossen.
> Was ist das für ein Fehler?
> 
> 
> ...



Hi

Ich würde auf die Temp´s der Spwa´s tippen, bei den 6811 Wu´s werden die GTX schon gut warm.

am besten wen du es noch nicht gemacht hast ,zurück auf Standard Takt dann sollten  die wu´s auch wider durch laufen.

hatte den Fehler auch schon mehr mal´s wen ich mit OC Rum gespielt habe.


----------



## Bumblebee (19. November 2010)

Empirelord schrieb:


> sorry für den offtopic und den Doppelpost, aber ich muss einfach mal meine unzufriedenheit rausschreien.
> Die können doch nicht einfach in Staffel 2 Folge 8 von Stargate Universe Rush´s und Eli´s große Liebe gleichzeitig sterben lassen. Ich hasse sie, mann.


und


Henninges schrieb:


> können sie doch...


 
Jupp, können sie - und haben sie

War mir aber schon am Ende von 2/7 klar - so wie der zu ihr in den Raum reingegangen ist
Ausserdem war er in Heroes auch der Oberbösi

BTT
@acer86
Sag ich doch schon die ganze Zeit
Die Teile vertragen wenig bis nix in Sachen OC


----------



## acer86 (19. November 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> @acer86
> Sag ich doch schon die ganze Zeit
> Die Teile vertragen wenig bis nix in Sachen OC



na ja nix wird ich nicht sagen, meine Läuft bei den 6811er auch mit 900/1800MHZ bei 56C° Stabil hab bis jetzt bis auf Eigenverschuldung noch keine Abgebrochene Wu gehabt.

Wo man halt ein Auge drauf haben sollte bei den GTX460ern sind die SpWa´s die werden bei Luftkühlung sehr Warm bis zu 105C° (hab ich an meiner gemessen als sie noch nicht Unterwasser war ) aber ein paar Passive Kühler auf den SpWa´s wirken Wunder

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...t-wuerfel-3508-picture60057-zotac-gtx-460.jpg


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. November 2010)

Wen ich es richtig sehe sind bei meinen zwei schon welche Kühler auf den SpWa´s, aber so wie es aussieht zu wenig effektiv. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als das passierte war ich bei 830/1660MHz, bin jetzt runter auf die werksseitige OC von 800/1600MHz.


----------



## acer86 (19. November 2010)

Die kühler die auf mein bild zu sehen sind waren auch von Werk aus drauf aber der Original Radial lüfter war so dumm genau auf den Kühler montiert das sie trotz Lüfter sound ohne ende kein Luft Strom abbekommen haben,

jetzt hab ich ein gpu only wasserkühler drauf und die SpaWa´s bekommen Frische luft von ein extra 80mm Lüfter  der nur auf 7volt läuft, jetzt werden die Spawa´s nicht mehr 105C° warm sondern nur noch 35c°

ps. prüfe einfach mal die Temps per Messgerät wen du eine wu faltest, wen du kein Messgerät hast halt per guten alter Hand auflege Methode


----------



## CheGuarana (19. November 2010)

Pah. Erste WU auf meinem Server, bei 89% ... uuuund *trommelwirbel* unerwarteter Servershutdown. Nach Restart wieder von 0%. Schön.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. November 2010)

acer86 schrieb:


> Die kühler die auf mein bild zu sehen sind waren auch von Werk aus drauf aber der Original Radial lüfter war so dumm genau auf den Kühler montiert das sie trotz Lüfter sound ohne ende kein Luft Strom abbekommen haben,
> 
> jetzt hab ich ein gpu only wasserkühler drauf und die SpaWa´s bekommen Frische luft von ein extra 80mm Lüfter der nur auf 7volt läuft, jetzt werden die Spawa´s nicht mehr 105C° warm sondern nur noch 35c°
> 
> ps. prüfe einfach mal die Temps per Messgerät wen du eine wu faltest, wen du kein Messgerät hast halt per guten alter Hand auflege Methode


Das die zuwenig Luft abbekommen glaub ich weniger.
http://www.testberichte.de/imgs/p_imgs/Gainward+GeForce+GTX+460+GS+GLH-333972.jpg
Lüfter befinden sich ein Stück weiter links, leicht rechts von der GPU.

"Hand auflegen" funktioniert auch nicht, komme nicht ran. 
Schlitz zu klein und Lüfter ist in die Abdeckung montiert.
Hab noch Onkel gefragt: Scheind ne kleine Schwachstelle der Gainward zu sein, diese SpaWa-Kühler sind zu ineffektiv. 
Auch wenn es wieder ein paar hundert Franken sind, mir gefällt die Idee mit den Fullcover-Kühlern immer besser.


----------



## Bumblebee (19. November 2010)

Malte Schmidt schrieb:


> Pah. Erste WU auf meinem Server, bei 89% ... uuuund *trommelwirbel* unerwarteter Servershutdown. Nach Restart wieder von 0%. Schön.


 
Oooch nöööö  - so ein Sch...aschlik


----------



## acer86 (19. November 2010)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Das die zuwenig Luft abbekommen glaub ich weniger.
> http://www.testberichte.de/imgs/p_imgs/Gainward+GeForce+GTX+460+GS+GLH-333972.jpg
> Lüfter befinden sich ein Stück weiter links, leicht rechts von der GPU.
> 
> ...



ja wen das so ist ist es in dein Fall besser mit Fullcover-Kühler, dan bekommst du die Temps Runter und kannst dich wider auf die 6811er stürzen


----------



## CheGuarana (19. November 2010)

Lasst ihr eure Maschinen im Winter eigentlich auch mal an die Luft? Oder zumindest ans Fenster?


----------



## acer86 (19. November 2010)

Malte Schmidt schrieb:


> Lasst ihr eure Maschinen im Winter eigentlich auch mal an die Luft? Oder zumindest ans Fenster?



eigentlich nicht, mein "Falt Würfel" steht unter der Treppe in einer kleinen Kammer (ähnlich da wo Harry potter bei seiner Pflegefamilie wohnt )

da hat es eine Temp im sommer von 22C° und im winter so um 18C°


----------



## Sir_Danus (19. November 2010)

Seit ich aus diesem Raum, in dem ich hier Sitze, mein Büro gemacht habe (ca. 3 Jahre) waren die Fenster noch nie geschlossen (höchstens mal zum Putzen). Der PC und die beiden Homeserver die hier laufen (+ der ganze andere überflüssige Elektrospielkram) lassen es einen auch im Winter gut aushalten.
Demnach ja sie dürfen auch mal an Fenster!

@acer86 also hast du Harry entführt und bist in wirklichkeit Lord Voldemort. Du Faltest also nicht sondern läßt Punkte zaubern.


----------



## acer86 (20. November 2010)

LOL

ja so könnte man das sagen

aber mit der Heizenden Elektronik kennen ich auch, mein zimmer wird auch Hauptsächlich von Flat tv , Dolby 7.1 Anlage und 2X22zoll tft aufgeheizt


----------



## The Master of MORARE (20. November 2010)

acer86 schrieb:


> LOL
> 
> ja so könnte man das sagen
> 
> aber mit der Heizenden Elektronik kennen ich auch, mein zimmer wird auch Hauptsächlich von Flat tv , Dolby 7.1 Anlage und 2X22zoll tft aufgeheizt



NEIN, so KANN man es sagen . Ist auch hier in etwa der Fall. Im Winter wandert der Server auf den Dachboden.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. November 2010)

acer86 schrieb:


> ja wen das so ist ist es in dein Fall besser mit Fullcover-Kühler, dan bekommst du die Temps Runter und kannst dich wider auf die 6811er stürzen


Die ganze Sache hat nur einen Haken: Wo montiere ich die zusätzlichen Radis hin?

Hätte ich doch bloss Anfangs diese Woche bei der Versteigerung der zwei Zahlmann Reseratoren mitgemacht, gingen rund 80% unter Neupreis weg! Die hätte ich ganz bequem irgendwo hinstellen können. Pro 460er einer von denen!


----------



## mattinator (20. November 2010)

Malte Schmidt schrieb:


> unerwarteter Servershutdown



Der läuft doch wohl nicht unter Windows ?


----------



## CheGuarana (20. November 2010)

Das Hostsystem schon, die VMs nicht.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. November 2010)

Ich könnte auch anstatt meine beiden 460er unter Wasser zu setzten, mir zwei Kühler für zwei von der hier bestellen: 
Zotac GTX 460 X2 - Dual GPU à la Fermi : PCMasters


----------



## Knutowskie (20. November 2010)

Wenn du das machst, haste ja gewiss ne GTX 460 übrig... *g* Kannste mir mal Bescheid geben.

wo wir gerade beim Thema sind: Ich würde gern eine GTX 4xx ins Projekt einbringen. Leider kann ich die nur nicht finanzieren. Also die Anschaffung. Der Strom kost mich ja nix... Wenn ich meine GTS250 verkaufe bekomm ich dafür vielleicht 60-70 euronen. Je nach dem wo , wann und wer die kauft. Da fehlen mir nur noch 100 Eus zur gtx 460. Hat jemand dafür Geld übrig? Oder ne gute Gebrauchte Karte der Reihe? So ne Art Spende... Kann vielleicht auch ne Quittung ausstellen. (aber keine Spendenquittung, leider als Privatperson nicht möglich)

Wäre echt der Hammer, wenn mein System nicht nur so 10k sondern 16k PPD abwirft. N Kumpel hätte mir ne ATI Radeon HD irgendwas mit 2 GPU's für gutes Geld überlassen. aber ohne CUDA kein folding...

Wenn jemand von meiner Idee begeistert ist, bitte eine PN an mich.

LG Knutowsie


----------



## LuXTuX (20. November 2010)

eine GTS 450 bekommst aber schon für 100 EUmels


----------



## Schmicki (20. November 2010)

Knutowskie schrieb:


> Hat jemand dafür Geld übrig?



Das muss man dir lassen. Du kommst immer wieder auf kreative Ideen. 

Ich glaube kaum, dass dir jemand Geld spendet, damit du falten kannst. Du kannst dich ja glücklich schätzen, dass du die Stromkosten nicht bezahlen musst. Da wirst du doch das Geld für ne GTX460 zusammenkratzen können.


----------



## CheGuarana (20. November 2010)

Knutowski geh ansch...ach vergiss es. 

Wirklich kein Geld für eine einsame GTX 460? Wie wärs wenn du dir günstig einegebrauchte kaufst?


----------



## Sir_Danus (20. November 2010)

Knutowskie schrieb:


> Hat jemand dafür Geld übrig? ...  So ne Art Spende... Kann vielleicht auch ne Quittung ausstellen.
> LG Knutowsie



Soviel Humor schon so früh am Morgen.


 ...wenn ihr schon grade am Spendensammeln seid, sammelt auch bitte für mich. Ich muss meinen Strom selber bezahlen.


----------



## CheGuarana (20. November 2010)

Oha ich bekommt den HASS. Die gestern neu gestartete WU hat jetzt bei 74 aufgehört. Jetzt kommts: weil die Deadline nicht eingehalten worden ist.


AAAAAHG. Und sowas zum Samstag. Zum entspannen erstmal: YouTube - Welle:Erdball - Lass uns ein Computer sein


----------



## The Master of MORARE (20. November 2010)

Malte Schmidt schrieb:


> Oha ich bekommt den HASS. Die gestern neu gestartete WU hat jetzt bei 74 aufgehört. Jetzt kommts: weil die Deadline nicht eingehalten worden ist.
> 
> 
> AAAAAHG. Und sowas zum Samstag. Zum entspannen erstmal: YouTube - Welle:Erdball - Lass uns ein Computer sein



Naj, hass noch nicht, aber die WU hat meinem Rechner ein "Hard Off" gegeben .


----------



## nfsgame (20. November 2010)

Irgendwie habe ich gerade Mitleid mit der 9500GT, die hat nen P6811 bekommen .
Client Instance Data


----------



## Bumblebee (20. November 2010)

1.Herriee



nfsgame schrieb:


> Irgendwie habe ich gerade Mitleid mit der 9500GT, die hat nen P6811 bekommen .


 
Daran bist du ganz alleine schuld - du hast sie (mit flags) dazu getrieben
Bin gespannt ob er die gefaltet kriegt; meiner Meinung nach keine so gute Idee

2. Ach du herrieeeeee

Meine ich das bloss oder ist es so, dass sich in letzter Zeit die Probleme häufen
Möglicherweise bin ich durch das eigene, definitiv häufigere "Ungemach" sensibilisiert aber mir scheint, dass merklich mehr von euch sich mit "Störungen" zu Wort melden


----------



## acer86 (20. November 2010)

Ja muss leider auch sagen die Neuen Wu´s ala 6800 und 6811 laufen nicht Fehler frei.

hatte selber eine 6811er Wu vor 2 tagen die 100%fertig war aber sie konnte nicht gesendet werden, der client hat es 4 mal probiert, aber jetzt ist die datei aus den work Ordner weg aber die 7200punkte wurden nicht gutgeschrieben.

12h Arbeit für nix


----------



## T0M@0 (20. November 2010)

Mich kotzen die big wu pseudo gpu wu's auch langsam an... Aus protest habe ich mir einen phenom2 x6 bestellt


----------



## D!str(+)yer (20. November 2010)

Also ich hab keine Probleme mit den WUs. Ich bekomme seid tagen nur noch die dicken rein und alle laufen reibungslos


----------



## mattinator (20. November 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Meine ich das bloss oder ist es so, dass sich in letzter Zeit die Probleme häufen



Seit ich den RAM-Takt der GTX 275 von 1250 auf 1230 MHz runtergenommen haben, sind mir keine Projekte mehr "abgepfiffen". Allerdings falte ich nach wie vor mit dem GPU2-Client. Inzwischen habe ich den aktuellen 2xx-er WHQL Treiber. Der CPU-SMP2 hat auch eine Weile keine 670x-er Projekte mehr bekommen. Das Einzige, was mich momentan stört, sind die 1011x-er GPU2-Projekte, bringen auf meinen Karten nur noch 8.5k PPD, im Gegensatz zu den ca. 9 bis 10k der anderen Projekte. Allerdings hatte ich jetzt mal sporadisch wieder ein paar 105xx-er sowie ein 6606-er, die liefen mit 9 bis 10k.


----------



## Schmicki (20. November 2010)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Mich kotzen die big wu pseudo gpu wu's auch langsam an... Aus protest habe ich mir einen phenom2 x6 bestellt



Ha, ich mache es einfach andersrum.  Ich lasse nur noch die GTX460 falten und der i7 macht bis auf Weiteres ein Nickerchen. Ich kann die P670Xer nicht mehr sehen. Das Verhältnis Punkte/Watt ist mit der GTX460 besser.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (20. November 2010)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Also ich hab keine Probleme mit den WUs. Ich bekomme seid tagen nur noch die dicken rein und alle laufen reibungslos


Ich hab auch keine Probleme mit den dicken WUs, der X6 schafft da seine 16k PPD und gut ists. Hätte nie gedacht, dass der die so schnell wegfaltet. Naja 4GHz, aber trotzdem, keine Probleme bis auf den Reset vorhin.


----------



## nfsgame (20. November 2010)

Also die 9500GT faltet die brav. Mit einer Frametime von 1Std 10min. Sollte am 25.11. fertig sein. Ich wollte einfach Leerlauf vermeiden (die Kiste ist nicht immer am Inet). Das klappt ganz gut, obwohl ich lieber 1298er darauf falten würde .


----------



## T0M@0 (20. November 2010)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Also ich hab keine Probleme mit den WUs. Ich bekomme seid tagen nur noch die dicken rein und alle laufen reibungslos



Probleme habe ich auch nicht. Nur viel zu wenig und extrem schwankende ppd seit es diese wus gibt. T0Mat0 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## acer86 (20. November 2010)

ja muss ich leider auch sagen seit es die wu´s gibt schwanken die PPD´s schon ganz schön bei mir. An manchen Tagen 18000PPD und dan wider nur 12000PPD weil wider nur 6701er rein kamen und bei den gpu nur 6811er

aber was soll´s es muss ja auch gefaltet werden, also Augen zu durch


----------



## LuXTuX (20. November 2010)

hmm, ich werd auch mal auf phenome X6 umstellen? weiss wer, so es die 95  watt version gibt? mein board hier kann nur die 95 watt version.
welches board ist gut für die X6er? für mein linux rechner


----------



## CheGuarana (20. November 2010)

Habe jetzt dem Folding@home Prozess 3 Kerne a 2,80Ghz zugewiesen. Macht sich gut, denn auf dem vierten Kern laufen jetzt Teamspeak, ein 12 Slot CSS Server, ein 16 Slot BF2 Server und ein 16 Slot UT2004 Server - ohne Probleme btw.

Darf ich mich eigentlich als Vorreiter bezeichnen was das falten auf Rootservern angeht?


----------



## Bumblebee (20. November 2010)

Malte Schmidt schrieb:


> Darf ich mich eigentlich als Vorreiter bezeichnen was das falten auf Rootservern angeht?


 
Ich denke schon, ja

Aber um ein "ROOTMASTER" zu werden musst du jetzt noch ein Rootbier dazu trinken


----------



## CheGuarana (20. November 2010)

Wurzelbier? Igitt.


----------



## acer86 (20. November 2010)

Hi

hab gerade eine Wu bekommen für den SMP2 Client die ich bis jetzt noch nicht hatte 

P2686   Credit:8955

Hatte die schon mal jemand?

ist das eine BigWu?

Ich hatte einfach mal zum testen vor 3 Tagen den -bigadv flag gesetzt vieleicht liegt es daran

MFG:acer86


----------



## acer86 (20. November 2010)

Ok jetzt kann ich meine Frage selber Beantworten 

Hat sich erledigt 

nach 1h gerade mal 2000steps von 250000 fertig das ist mit einer Deadline von 4tagen nicht zu schaffen 

warum sich so eine BigWu auf mein kleinen Q6600 verirrt ist schon sehr Komisch


----------



## TECRIDER (20. November 2010)

acer86 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> hab gerade eine Wu bekommen für den SMP2 Client die ich bis jetzt noch nicht hatte
> 
> ...


 
Die hatte ich schon des öfteren Bringen richtig satte Big Points Siehe Anhang

Grüße, Teci


----------



## acer86 (20. November 2010)

ja die punkte hätte ich auch gern *Träum*

aber mit ein Q6600 @3,11Ghz ist da nix zu machen TPF von 2:30h 

ich wünsche mir ein i7 zu Weinachten  (ja in dem Fall glaube ich noch an den Weihnachtsmann )

dann klappt´s auch mit BigWu´s


----------



## The Master of MORARE (21. November 2010)

LuXTuX schrieb:


> hmm, ich werd auch mal auf phenome X6 umstellen? weiss wer, so es die 95  watt version gibt? mein board hier kann nur die 95 watt version.
> welches board ist gut für die X6er? für mein linux rechner



Hab mit meinem 890FXA von MSI keine Probleme unter Lunix. Höchstens die erste Latenz des RAMs auf 7 zu stellen verträgt es irgendwie nicht. Kann auch sein, dass es am RAM selbst liegt, obwohl das auf CL7 spezifiziert ist.

Was die Verfügbarkeit deiner möglichen CPU angeht, musst du dich noch gedulden. Der Phenom II X6 1065T hat 2,9 GHz respektive 3,4 GHz mit Turbo und ist noch nicht einmal bei Geizhals gelistet. Sollte im Q4 noch kommen.


----------



## LuXTuX (21. November 2010)

da mein verdienst so hoch ist, wirds mit neuer hardware eh erst ende nächsten jahres was 

juhu, top 200


----------



## CheGuarana (21. November 2010)

Weil der Master of Morare so einen schönen Text unter seinem Avatar hat wo er wohnt, habe ich das mal nachgemacht. Nur halt mit meiner Stadt höhö. 

Btw noch keine Punkte auf meinem Fah-Konto.  Weil sich der gute Server nicht einige wird oder weil ich (nicht nur) am Wochenende zu blöd bin. Möf. Noch 52 Prozentchens.

Allen einen schönen Sonntag!


----------



## D!str(+)yer (21. November 2010)

Haben wir eigentlich irgendwo eine Übersicht zu den verschiedenen flags?
Hab da nix zu gefunden, wenn wir so was nicht haben wäre es sicher nicht verkehrt wenn so was mal jemand aufstellen würde


----------



## nfsgame (21. November 2010)

Schon in arbeit .


----------



## Bumblebee (21. November 2010)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Haben wir eigentlich irgendwo eine Übersicht zu den verschiedenen flags?
> Hab da nix zu gefunden, wenn wir so was nicht haben wäre es sicher nicht verkehrt wenn so was mal jemand aufstellen würde


 
Hier erstmal eine kleine Hilfe dazu

How do I know what the client flags (-switches) are and what they do? - FaHWiki


----------



## The Master of MORARE (21. November 2010)

Malte Schmidt schrieb:


> Weil der Master of Morare so einen schönen Text unter seinem Avatar hat wo er wohnt, habe ich das mal nachgemacht. Nur halt mit meiner Stadt höhö.
> 
> Btw noch keine Punkte auf meinem Fah-Konto.  Weil sich der gute Server nicht einige wird oder weil ich (nicht nur) am Wochenende zu blöd bin. Möf. Noch 52 Prozentchens.
> 
> Allen einen schönen Sonntag!



Dann rate ich mal munter drauflos: Göttingen, Greifswald O.o?



D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Haben wir eigentlich irgendwo eine Übersicht zu den verschiedenen flags?
> Hab da nix zu gefunden, wenn wir so was nicht haben wäre es sicher nicht verkehrt wenn so was mal jemand aufstellen würde



Stanford hat eine gute Übersicht:

How do I know what the client flags (-switches) are and what they do? - FaHWiki

Edit: Vergessen abzuschicken .


----------



## CheGuarana (21. November 2010)

Hach nee, Halle. 

Der Spruch ist irgendwie als Anspielung gedacht, weil bei uns in der Stadt bis vor kurzem eine große steinerne, rote Fahne war, die aber jetzt zu gelb-orange umgemalert wurde weil seit Wende nie neu gestrichen.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (21. November 2010)

Malte Schmidt schrieb:


> Hach nee, Halle.
> 
> Der Spruch ist irgendwie als Anspielung gedacht, weil bei uns in der Stadt bis vor kurzem eine große steinerne, rote Fahne war, die aber jetzt zu gelb-orange umgemalert wurde weil seit Wende nie neu gestrichen.


Ahja. Sofern es keine Nacht-und-Nebel-Aktion war...


----------



## CheGuarana (21. November 2010)

Nö, warscheinlich war das sogar von der Stadtverwaltung angeordnet.

Vielleicht macht uns das mit der Stadtumschreibung noch einer nach. Lustig wärs in jedem Fall.


----------



## nfsgame (21. November 2010)

Hab ich doch schon länger....


----------



## CheGuarana (21. November 2010)

Ahh, ist mir nie aufgefallen. Und welche Stadt meinst du? 
Peine? Stuttgart? Ich habe nicht die leiseste Ahnung...

Edit: Peine isses, ich hab mich erinnert & ein YT Video zu deinem Spruch gefunden.


----------



## nfsgame (21. November 2010)

DB-Triebwagen auf Gartenhaus , im Juni müsste das gewesen sein.
Endlich war hie rin dieser Gammelstadt mal was los .


----------



## The Master of MORARE (21. November 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> DB-Triebwagen auf Gartenhaus , im Juni müsste das gewesen sein.
> Endlich war hie rin dieser Gammelstadt mal was los .


Peine... Stadt... Gammelstadt... *räusper* Ach was: Weltstadt... Faltstadt!


----------



## D!str(+)yer (21. November 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Schon in arbeit .



Wunderfein 



Kann es sein das es imho Probleme mit dem updaten der punkte gibt?


----------



## Bumblebee (21. November 2010)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Wunderfein
> Kann es sein das es imho Probleme mit dem updaten der punkte gibt?


 
Leider ja - schon 2 Zyklen...


----------



## TECRIDER (21. November 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Leider ja - schon 2 Zyklen...


 

Jo, stimmt!


----------



## CheGuarana (21. November 2010)

Freut euch doch, denn so bekommt ihr dann in einem Zyklus drei mal so viel wie sonst.


----------



## Empirelord (21. November 2010)

Nachzulesen im Folding-Blog:
Folding@home
Unter "Stats updates down today"

Und mal ernsthaft, was bringen solche Wohnortbeschreibungen?


----------



## T0M@0 (21. November 2010)

Mein server hat sich nen virus eingefangen. Dieser scheiss virus hat fast alle exe dateien unter anderem auch die folding.exe gelöscht...  und das schon vor 2 tagen


----------



## Julian Kruck (21. November 2010)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Mein server hat sich nen virus eingefangen. Dieser scheiss virus hat fast alle exe dateien unter anderem auch die folding.exe gelöscht...  und das schon vor 2 tagen



wie geht na sowas? solche viren können sich doch nur verbreiten wenn man sie ausführt oder?
keinen virenscanner druaf gehabt?
sry dass ich so frag, aber iwie macht mir sowas immer bissal angst wenn ich davon höre


----------



## The Master of MORARE (21. November 2010)

Julian Kruck schrieb:


> wie geht na sowas? solche viren können sich doch nur verbreiten wenn man sie ausführt oder?
> keinen virenscanner druaf gehabt?
> sry dass ich so frag, aber iwie macht mir sowas immer bissal angst wenn ich davon höre


Das waren noch Zeiten, als man die Biester ausführen musste . Hatte mal nen ähnlichen Virus. Kaspersky stellte ein tool zur Verfügung, das 2/3 der .exen wieder zum laufen brachte. Der Virus hieß irgendwie exotisch.


----------



## Mettsemmel (21. November 2010)

Heißen Viren nicht meistens exotisch?
So viele wie es davon gibt, würde man ja gar nicht hinterher kommen, allen coole Namen zu geben.

Ich wäre ja dafür, dass für jedes neu entdeckte Virus ein Frauenname zufallsgeneriert wird 
(Wie früher mit den Tiefdruckgebieten)


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. November 2010)

Mettsemmel schrieb:


> Ich wäre ja dafür, dass für jedes neu entdeckte Virus ein Frauenname zufallsgeneriert wird
> (Wie früher mit den Tiefdruckgebieten)


Nur gut dass das meine bessere Hälfte nicht gehört bzw. gelesen hat. 

Viel besser wäre sowieso "Vieren und Konsorten"-schreiben endlich mal unter Todesstrafe zu stellen. 
Mag sein das meine Einstellung diesbezüglich ein wendig radikal ist, aber das was die ganzen "Schreiberlinge" anstellen, geht schon lange nicht mehr unter Kleinigkeiten.
Ich frag mich sowieso um wieviel ein Computer schneller wäre ohne die ganzen Schutzeinrichtung (Antivierenprogramme, Schutzupdates, ...)
Wären warscheinlich ein paar huntert bis tausende PPD's. 

So, hab mich heute/gestern entschieden:
Beide 460er werden unter Wasser gesetzt.  Leider werden die Kühler wohl erst kurz vor Weihnacht geliefert.  Pack ich sie mir halt unter den Baum. 
Bezüglich Radis bin ich radikal: Alle drei raus und den hier rein Aquatuning - Schweiz - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Watercool MO-RA3 9x120 PRO Black Watercool MO-RA3 9x120 PRO Black 36081


----------



## Mettsemmel (22. November 2010)

Sieht nett aus, was du dir da ausgesucht hast 
Wenn ich nicht total daneben liege, müsstest du statt 9x120 auch 4x180 verbauen können oder?


----------



## T0M@0 (22. November 2010)

Julian Kruck schrieb:


> wie geht na sowas? solche viren können sich doch nur verbreiten wenn man sie ausführt oder?
> keinen virenscanner druaf gehabt?
> sry dass ich so frag, aber iwie macht mir sowas immer bissal angst wenn ich davon höre



Ich hab die Virus.exe nicht gestartet xD

Das Problem ist, dass ich über meine Schule damals Server2003 geschenkt bekommen habe 

das doofe ist nur, dass sich kein Kostenloser Virenscanner auf einem Server BS installieren lässt (habe keinen gefunden, der auch Echtzeitscanns macht) 

hatte nur clamwin drauf (laut .log datei hat er den virus auch vor 2 Wochen gefunden, aber mir nichts gemeldet  )

naja, ich geh in 2 Stunden ins Bett, mal sehen ob ich bis dahin Daten gesichert habe und den Rechner mit XP wieder aufsetze (da habe ich wenigstens Antivir)


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (22. November 2010)

Ich halte nichts von Freeware-Virenscannern. Eine Computerbild mit CD kostet 2,50€, da ist Kaspersky drauf, dafür kann man dann so ~1 1/2 Jahre lang beliebig viele Keys holen.


----------



## Knutowskie (22. November 2010)

Ich kann dir Avast empfehlen. Das habe ich seid 2 Jahren auf mehreren Systemen laufen. Vorher hab ich Antivir PE drauf gehabt, aber trotzdem diversen Befall zu melden gehabt. Seid avast ist Ruhe. Und eins habe ich noch gelernt: Nie wieder Norton! Das sperrt einem als Administrator von wichtigen Funktionen aus. Das ist wie in linux, wenn man als root plötzlich keinen Zugriff mehr hätte... einfach nur eklig!

Avast habe ich übrigens in der Free Edition. Man muss nur ne Mailadresse eingeben und fertig.

LG Knutowskie

P.S.: mit der GTX460 Aktion, das war kein Spaß. Wollte es halt mal versuchen. Konnte ja sein, dass es Leute gibt, die hier lesen und das Projekt voranbringen wollen, sich jedoch keinen kompletten 24/7 Folder leisten können. Wie gesagt, jeder einzelne Euro kann da helfen!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. November 2010)

Mettsemmel schrieb:


> Sieht nett aus, was du dir da ausgesucht hast
> Wenn ich nicht total daneben liege, müsstest du statt 9x120 auch 4x180 verbauen können oder?


Giebt ne andere Version bei der es geht, weiss allerdings nicht ob man es dafür sogar ein Adapter im Zubehör giebt um umzustellen.
Hab mich für den 9X120 entschieden weil ich schon 4 neue 120mm (3 Noctua) habe, ältester hat keine 2 Monate auf dem Puckel.


----------



## Bumblebee (22. November 2010)

@A.Meier-PS3

1. Da hast du eine gute Wahl getroffen (MO-RA3)
2. Möchte ich noch anmerken - es ist nicht *zwingend*, dass man alle 9 Lüfterplätze bestückt 

Ach ja - und dann noch:



Empirelord schrieb:


> Nachzulesen im Folding-Blog:
> Folding@home
> Unter "Stats updates down today"


 
Logisch war das da nachzulesen; und ebenso die nachfolgenden Beiden (vor Allem eben auch das "back on line")


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. November 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> @A.Meier-PS3
> 
> 1. Da hast du eine gute Wahl getroffen (MO-RA3)
> 2. Möchte ich noch anmerken - es ist nicht *zwingend*, dass man alle 9 Lüfterplätze bestückt


Da ich eh bei Aquatuning bestellen werde kommt es auf die 5 Lüfter eh nicht mehr an und zu viel kühlen geht ja eh nicht mit Wasser. 
Für irgendwas liegen ja bei den Noctua die Spannungsadapter bei und wer weiss, vielleicht wag ich mich ja nochmal an's OC vom 1090t.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (22. November 2010)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Da ich eh bei Aquatuning bestellen werde kommt es auf die 5 Lüfter eh nicht mehr an und zu viel kühlen geht ja eh nicht mit Wasser.
> Für irgendwas liegen ja bei den Noctua die Spannungsadapter bei und wer weiss, vielleicht wag ich mich ja nochmal an's OC vom 1090t.


Ich sprech mnich mal ganz stark für das OC aus . Allein schon um endlich mal zu sehen, ob es am bei mir nicht benötigten und somit inexistenten Virenscanner unter Linux liegt, dass ich die P6701 im Gegensatz zu anderen hier so mag .


----------



## T0M@0 (22. November 2010)

Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Ich halte nichts von Freeware-Virenscannern. Eine Computerbild mit CD kostet 2,50€, da ist Kaspersky drauf, dafür kann man dann so ~1 1/2 Jahre lang beliebig viele Keys holen.





Knutowskie schrieb:


> Ich kann dir Avast empfehlen. Das habe ich seid 2 Jahren auf mehreren Systemen laufen. Vorher hab ich Antivir PE drauf gehabt, aber trotzdem diversen Befall zu melden gehabt. Seid avast ist Ruhe. Und eins habe ich noch gelernt: Nie wieder Norton! Das sperrt einem als Administrator von wichtigen Funktionen aus. Das ist wie in linux, wenn man als root plötzlich keinen Zugriff mehr hätte... einfach nur eklig!
> 
> Avast habe ich übrigens in der Free Edition. Man muss nur ne Mailadresse eingeben und fertig.
> 
> LG Knutowskie



Auch diese "Virenscanner" lassen sich nicht auf einem Server Betriebssystem installieren 

Und mit Antivir hatte ich noch nie Probleme. Es ist auch in vielen Tests immer vorne dabei. Ihr könnt mich hier nicht bekehren


----------



## Mettsemmel (22. November 2010)

Ich benutze Antivir seit geraumer Zeit und bin sehr zufrieden damit.
Diese "Profi"-Virenscanner wie GData oder Norton würden mich wahnsinnig nerven, da die den User sehr bevormunden und ich mag Programme nicht, die das tun 
Bei Antivir scann ich manuell, wenn ich auf Nummer sicher gehen will und ansonsten pfuscht es mir nicht ständig im System rum.
So muss das sein 



Bumblebee schrieb:


> @A.Meier-PS3
> 2. Möchte ich noch anmerken - es ist nicht *zwingend*, dass man alle 9 Lüfterplätze bestückt



Pah! Da gehören auf jede Seite 9! Wenn schon, denn schon


----------



## acer86 (22. November 2010)

Mettsemmel schrieb:


> Pah! Da gehören auf jede Seite 9! Wenn schon, denn schon



Mindestens!!!

am besten Gleich 2X Mo-Ra3 aber die 9X140MM Variante


----------



## The Master of MORARE (22. November 2010)

Mettsemmel schrieb:


> Pah! Da gehören auf jede Seite 9! Wenn schon, denn schon



Für das Geld der Lüfter gibts ja schonwieder ne 450 GTS  *w00t*!

Edit: Oder ZWEI, je nach Lüfterpreis !


----------



## The Master of MORARE (22. November 2010)

Vorhaben entschädigt Doppelpost :

Ich Spiele mit dem Gedanken mir eine 450 oder 460 zuzulegen. Würde mir dann als Entschädigung eine 9800GT aus dem Server nehmen.

Überzeugt mich mal zum Wohle der Wissenschaft zu einer Karte .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. November 2010)

acer86 schrieb:


> Mindestens!!!
> 
> am besten Gleich 2X Mo-Ra3 aber die 9X140MM Variante


Den mit den 9x140er hab ich mir überlegt, aber wäre ja schade um die drei 120er Noctua. 
Wer weiss, vielleicht entscheide ich mich ja noch zum 9X140er um. Hab den Mo-Ra3 noch nicht bestellt, vielleicht morgen.
Was giebt es überhaupt an Lüfter mit guten Leistungs/Lautstärkeverhältnis bei den 140er?
Meine 120er Noctua (NF-P12) giebt es leider nicht in 140mm, zumindest nicht gefunden.


----------



## Sir_Danus (22. November 2010)

Habe da so ein kleines Problem.
Anscheinend werden die Daten nicht richtig übertragen. Oder was hat der Fehler zu bedeuten?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann mir jemand da vielleicht weiter helfen?


----------



## The Master of MORARE (22. November 2010)

Sir_Danus schrieb:


> Habe da so ein kleines Problem.
> Anscheinend werden die Daten nicht richtig übertragen. Oder was hat der Fehler zu bedeuten?
> 
> 
> Kann mir jemand da vielleicht weiter helfen?



Mit deiner Vermutung liegst du richtig.
Hab ihn mal für dich angepingt: Server temporär tot.
der Client versucht es in kleinen abständen automatisch nochmal mit dem Senden. Hab Geduld !


----------



## Sir_Danus (22. November 2010)

Super - hatte schon Angst es war alles für die Katz.

Danke für deine schnelle Antwort Master of Morare!


----------



## acer86 (22. November 2010)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Den mit den 9x140er hab ich mir überlegt, aber wäre ja schade um die drei 120er Noctua.
> Wer weiss, vielleicht entscheide ich mich ja noch zum 9X140er um. Hab den Mo-Ra3 noch nicht bestellt, vielleicht morgen.
> Was giebt es überhaupt an Lüfter mit guten Leistungs/Lautstärkeverhältnis bei den 140er?
> Meine 120er Noctua (NF-P12) giebt es leider nicht in 140mm, zumindest nicht gefunden.



Hi 

es gibt von dein Lüftern den NF-P14 bei Aquatuning aber für 23euro das Stück

wen dich die LED´s nicht stören kann ich dir diese Lüfter empfehlen:  

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Xigmatek XLF-F1453 LED Lüfter - 140mm ( 140x140x25mm ) Xigmatek XLF-F1453 LED Lüfter - 140mm ( 140x140x25mm ) 79027

sie laufen sehr leise und haben (mir sehr wichtig gewesen) ein gutes Low Volt Startverhalten, sie springen schon bei 5Volt an und laufen ohne Probleme mit 5Volt im 24/7 betrieb. 

P.S. gibt es auch in Schwarz


@ Master of Morare

Ich würde dir die GTX460 empfehlen, Die Karte hat ein hohes OC Potenzial 950/1900/4120Mhz bei 1087Volt 
Folding Leistung:
912/925er Wu :17004PPD!!!
1298er Wu : 12700PPD
7202er WU:  12187PPD
Stromverbrauch: Standard: ca.160Watt 
OC @950/1900/4120Mhz ca. 185Watt

Die GTX ist zwar Teurer wie eine GTS450 aber in Hinsicht zu den "BIG-GPUWU´s" ist sie die bessere Wahl (meine Meinung)


----------



## benjasso (22. November 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> @benjasso
> 
> Du scheinst ja mit Deiner GTX 260 mit dem GPU3-Client zu folden, der GPU2-er sollte besser funktionieren. Für den GPU3-er gibt es schon neuere Versionen: Folding Forum • View topic - Guide For GPU3 BETA Client {Windows & Linux}.
> 
> ...



Hab den neuen Betaclient genommen und jetzt läuft erstmal wieder alles. Danke.


----------



## nfsgame (22. November 2010)

acer86 schrieb:


> Die GTX ist zwar Teurer wie eine GTS450 aber in Hinsicht zu den "BIG-GPUWU´s" ist sie die bessere Wahl (meine Meinung)


Auch wenn eine GTX teurer ALS eine GTS ist, auch die 9500GT faltet seit zwei Tagen munter an einem P6811, sollte Donnerstag fertig werden . Es wird wenigstens nicht kalt hier im Zimmer .


----------



## Bumblebee (22. November 2010)

*!! Donner und Doris !!*

Wer einen Blick auf meine Stat's wirft wird feststellen - der Bumble hat wohl irgendwie Ladehemmungen

Was ist passiert - und nehmt das gleichzeitig als *Warnung*

Nun, *alle* meine *GPU2*-Clienten sind, nachdem sie die letzte WU übermittelt hatten, eines *sehr* unnatürlichen Todes gestorben

Der Client hat versucht einen *Core_65.fah* herunterzuladen; der lag dann auch im Hauptordner - mit 0KB

Daraufhin habe sie alle lange, ausdauernd und erfolglos versucht wieder eine WU zu starten
Nur das konsequente Rauslöschen von allem Relevanten - ihr kennt ja das Procedere - hat zu einem neuen Download vom FahCore_11 geführt und nun falten sie wieder alle brav

So sieht das Log aus (gekürzt)

[04:39:53] + Attempting to send results [November 22 04:39:53 UTC]
[04:40:02] + Results successfully sent
[04:40:02] Thank you for your contribution to Folding@Home.
[04:40:02] + Number of Units Completed: 3824
[04:40:06] - Preparing to get new work unit...
[04:40:06] + Attempting to get work packet
[04:40:06] - Connecting to assignment server
[04:40:07] - Successful: assigned to (171.64.65.71).
[04:40:07] + News From Folding@Home: Welcome to Folding@Home
[04:40:07] Loaded queue successfully.
[04:40:27] - Deadline time not received.
[05:00:27] + Could not get Work unit data from Work Server
[05:00:27] - Attempt #1 to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.
[05:00:43] + Attempting to get work packet
[05:00:43] - Connecting to assignment server
[05:00:44] - Successful: assigned to (171.64.65.71).
[05:00:44] + News From Folding@Home: Welcome to Folding@Home
[05:00:44] Loaded queue successfully.

Um einen meiner leitenden Physiker zu zitieren: "Ich kann gar nicht so viel fressen wie ich  möchte


----------



## nfsgame (22. November 2010)

Das is mies.... war wohl am Werk...


----------



## Empirelord (22. November 2010)

fahcore11??? Der ist doch eigentlich nur für ati, oder irre ich mich.


----------



## klefreak (22. November 2010)

Passt jetzt zwar nicht ganz, aber so beim Surfen ist mir folgender Text meiner "Hintergundmusik" aufgefallen:
(ein Lied für uns Folder  )
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y0s7ycdUcHk


Spoiler



I am colorblind
Coffee black and egg white
Pull me out from inside
I am ready (Repeat 3 times)
I am taffy stuck and tongue tied
Stutter-shook and uptight
Pull me out from inside
I am ready (Repeat 3 times)
I am fine
I am covered in skin
No one gets to come in
Pull me out from inside
*I am folded and unfolded and unfolding*
I am colorblind
Coffee black and egg white
Pull me out from inside
I am ready (Repeat 3 times)
I am fine (Repeat 3 times)



mfg


----------



## nfsgame (22. November 2010)

Empirelord schrieb:


> fahcore11??? Der ist doch eigentlich nur für ati, oder irre ich mich.


Nein, für ATI gits es offiziell nur den 11er (16 intern), für Nvidia gibts 11, 14 und 15.


----------



## CheGuarana (22. November 2010)

Gerade von der Arbeit zu Hause und da gibt es doch nichts schöneres zu sehen, dass bald die nächste WU fertig ist. 6000 Punkte mehr.


----------



## Sir_Danus (22. November 2010)

Sir_Danus schrieb:


> Habe da so ein kleines Problem.
> Anscheinend werden die Daten nicht richtig übertragen. Oder was hat der Fehler zu bedeuten?
> Kann mir jemand da vielleicht weiter helfen?



So erst jetzt ist meine WU übertragen worden.
Hatte schon Angst das es nichts mehr damit wird.
Wie sieht es in so einem Fall mit der deadline aus. Zählt die Zeit wann ich fertig war oder wann es gesendet wurde?


----------



## TECRIDER (22. November 2010)

*AW: !! Donner und Doris !!*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Wer einen Blick auf meine Stat's wirft wird feststellen - der Bumble hat wohl irgendwie Ladehemmungen
> 
> Was ist passiert - und nehmt das gleichzeitig als *Warnung*
> 
> ...


 
Und da war sie wieder!!! Die dunkle Seite der Macht

Henni! Gib dich zu erkennen

Sorry,ich kanns einfach nicht lassen

Grüße, Teci


----------



## mattinator (23. November 2010)

Sir_Danus schrieb:


> Zählt die Zeit wann ich fertig war oder wann es gesendet wurde?



Leider zählt nur die Uploadzeit für Dealine und Bonus. D.h., bei verzögertem Upload wegen Server-Problemen wird bei SMP2-Projekten leider der "Falter" mit reduziertem Bonus "bestraft". Ist wahrscheinlich schon jedem hier mal passiert.


----------



## Sir_Danus (23. November 2010)

Schade - wg. Bonus.
Bin ja erstmal froh, dass es überhaupt gewertet wurde. Habe leider erst 5 WU mit dem Key "gefaltet" also gibt es für mich noch keinen Bonus.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. November 2010)

Sir_Danus schrieb:


> Schade - wg. Bonus.
> Bin ja erstmal froh, dass es überhaupt gewertet wurde. Habe leider erst 5 WU mit dem Key "gefaltet" also gibt es für mich noch keinen Bonus.


Sei doch froh! So verlierst du keine Bonuspunkte, sie sind es schliesslich die am meisten einschenken.


----------



## Empirelord (23. November 2010)

Folding@Home hat zwie neue Ergebnispapiere rausgebracht, zu finden unter Nummer 76 und 77 hier:
Folding@home - Papers


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. November 2010)

Ich hab mich umendschieden zum MO-RA3 9X140mm, Preisunterschied ist nicht wirklich gross und Kühleistung kann man bekanntlich nie zu viel haben. 
Nun brauch mal kurz Hilfe bei meine Suche nach 9 140mm Lüfter für den MO-RA 3 und schwanke zwischen diesen beiden:

1. Aquatuning - Schweiz - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya Nano-G 14 Silent Waterproof 1000rpm S7 140x140x25mm 9-Fach Bundle (9xLüfterpaket) Phobya Nano-G 14 Silent Waterproof 1000rpm S7 140x140x25mm 9-Fach Bundle (9xLüfterpaket) 79046

2. Aquatuning - Schweiz - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Yate Loon D14SL-12 mit Stecker 1000rpm 140x140x25mm 9-Fach Bundle (9xLüfterpaket) Yate Loon D14SL-12 mit Stecker 1000rpm 140x140x25mm 9-Fach Bundle (9xLüfterpaket) 79049


Beide sind günstige Lüfterset's und schneiden in den Test gut ab.
Was empfehlt ihr?


----------



## The Master of MORARE (23. November 2010)

Empirelord schrieb:


> Folding@Home hat zwie neue Ergebnispapiere rausgebracht, zu finden unter Nummer 76 und 77 hier:
> Folding@home - Papers


Mjamm Esspapier . Gleich mal verschlingen.

Von Phobya hört man meist Gutes. Sponsern ja auch wie die wilden , aber ich finde sie etwas vertrauensvoller und würd sie nehmen - vom Optischen mal ganz abgesehen.

Oder doch 18X Yate Loon ?!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. November 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Von Phobya hört man meist Gutes. Sponsern ja auch wie die wilden , aber ich finde sie etwas vertrauensvoller und würd sie nehmen - vom Optischen mal ganz abgesehen.
> 
> Oder doch 18X Yate Loon ?!


Geht nicht, giebt keine Pro-Version (2X9X140mm).  
Optik ist zweitranig, sieht man nachher eh fast nicht. 
Was für Yate Loon sprechen würde wäre das Watercool sie selber auf ihrer Webseite anbietet. 
Andererseit liegen bei den Phobya noch 7V-Spannungsadapter bei.


----------



## acer86 (23. November 2010)

Hi

wen dich die LED´s nicht stören kann ich dir diese Lüfter empfehlen:  

Aquatuning  - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Xigmatek XLF-F1453 LED Lüfter -  140mm ( 140x140x25mm ) Xigmatek XLF-F1453 LED Lüfter - 140mm (  140x140x25mm ) 79027

sie laufen sehr leise und haben (mir sehr wichtig gewesen) ein gutes Low  Volt Startverhalten, sie springen schon bei 5Volt an und laufen ohne  Probleme mit 5Volt im 24/7 betrieb. 

P.S. gibt es auch in Schwarz


----------



## LuXTuX (23. November 2010)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ich hab mich umendschieden zum MO-RA3 9X140mm, Preisunterschied ist nicht wirklich gross und Kühleistung kann man bekanntlich nie zu viel haben.
> Nun brauch mal kurz Hilfe bei meine Suche nach 9 140mm Lüfter für den MO-RA 3 und schwanke zwischen diesen beiden:
> 
> 1. Aquatuning - Schweiz - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya Nano-G 14 Silent Waterproof 1000rpm S7 140x140x25mm 9-Fach Bundle (9xLüfterpaket) Phobya Nano-G 14 Silent Waterproof 1000rpm S7 140x140x25mm 9-Fach Bundle (9xLüfterpaket) 79046
> ...



wenn die Lautstärke egal ist Nr.1 nehmen 
Ich würde mir 9 Aquatuning - Schweiz - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Be Quiet Case Fan Silent Wings USC BQT T14025-LF ( 140x140x25mm) Be Quiet Case Fan SilentWings USC BQT T14025-LF ( 140x140x25mm) 79057 holen. im ganzen teurer, aber leiser und bissl mehr pustewind


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. November 2010)

LuXTuX schrieb:


> wenn die Lautstärke egal ist Nr.1 nehmen
> Ich würde mir 9 Aquatuning - Schweiz - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Be Quiet Case Fan Silent Wings USC BQT T14025-LF ( 140x140x25mm) Be Quiet Case Fan SilentWings USC BQT T14025-LF ( 140x140x25mm) 79057 holen. im ganzen teurer, aber leiser und bissl mehr pustewind


Nix mit bissl teurer, fast das Doppel (Extra-Schrauben brauch ich auch um die zu befestigen).


----------



## schrotflinte56 (23. November 2010)

ich würde zu den phobya greifen hatte bisher noch keine schlechte erfahrung gemacht mit denen.
aber bei bei den yate loons kommt es öfter mal vor das lagerschäden auftreten worauf die anfangen zu klackern (hört sich an wie ein surren)  

mfg


----------



## LuXTuX (23. November 2010)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Nix mit bissl teurer, fast das Doppel (Extra-Schrauben brauch ich auch um die zu befestigen).



nu sei mal nicht so pingelisch


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. November 2010)

LuXTuX schrieb:


> nu sei mal nicht so pingelisch


OK, den hier: Aquatuning - Schweiz - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Noctua NF-P14 FLX ( 140x140x25mm ) Noctua NF-P14 FLX ( 140x140x25mm ) 79056


----------



## acer86 (23. November 2010)

ja die sind gerade gut genug


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. November 2010)

Vielleicht hilft da auch meine Lottomillion, sofern noch was übrigt bleibt nach den Tesla's S2050.


----------



## Bumblebee (23. November 2010)

@Lüfter

Ich habe ettliche Noctua-Lüfter im Gebrauch - ausserordentlich zufrieden
Die Anderen sind meist von Xigmatek


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. November 2010)

Endscheidung ist gefallen:
Aquatuning - Schweiz - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Noiseblocker NB-Blacksilent XK2 ( 140x140x25mm ) Noiseblocker NB-Blacksilent XK2 ( 140x140x25mm ) 79038
Werd sie per Adapter auf 7V runterregeln. 

Hab meine ganze Bestellung heute Abend aufgegeben, mal schauen wan's kommt.


----------



## LuXTuX (24. November 2010)

naja, ok. die sind auch schick


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. November 2010)

LuXTuX schrieb:


> naja, ok. die sind auch schick


Hab mich nicht weg dem Preis gegen die Be Quit entschieden. 
Das Problem liegt darin das sie nicht "Radi-tauglich" sind aufgrund ihres "offenen" Lüfterrahmens. Der Rahmen kann nicht sauber mit dem Radi abdichten.


----------



## Bumblebee (24. November 2010)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Endscheidung ist gefallen:
> Aquatuning - Schweiz - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Noiseblocker NB-Blacksilent XK2 ( 140x140x25mm ) Noiseblocker NB-Blacksilent XK2 ( 140x140x25mm ) 79038
> Werd sie per Adapter auf 7V runterregeln.


 
Na passt doch - hoffentlich vertragen sie auch wirklich längeres 24/7


----------



## Knutowskie (24. November 2010)

Boah! Ich raste aus. Kann ich meinem F@H das Projekt 6701 nicht irgendwie verbieten?
Ich habe nur den Firefox offen und sonst nix. Und das system ruckelt sich hier einen ab, es ist der Wahnsinn. Mit nem Q9550!


----------



## Fate T.H (24. November 2010)

Musste dir ne stärkere CPU kaufen nen i7 lacht über die 67xx zumindest ruckelt nix


----------



## acer86 (24. November 2010)

Ruckeln darf auch bei ein Q9550 nix, 

ich hab selber auch nur ein Q6600 und da Ruckelt auch nix bei den P6701ern

sie dauern zwar 23h pro Wu aber sie müssen auch gefaltet werden.

Hatte aber auch schon so ein Problem bei ein Kollegen auf sein Notebook, immer wen er den Gpu2 Client laufen lies kam es zu extremen Rucklern, 

zum testen haben wir auf ein Baugleichen Notebook den Client installiert und da kam es nicht zu Rucklern.

Liegt auch manchmal am Sytem oder am Client wen es nicht stabil läuft.

Am besten mal den  Client neu installieren, vielleicht wird es dann besser.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. November 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Na passt doch - hoffentlich vertragen sie auch wirklich längeres 24/7


Genau deshalb hab ich die XK2 und nicht die XK1, falls es nicht reicht kann ich rauf bis auf 12V. 
Zudem glaub ich kaum das ein Mora 3 9X140 nicht reicht, auch mit OC. 
Entspricht in etwa 12X120mm. 
Nur 24/7 wird es leider auch nicht mit einem leisen Rechner geben, im besten Fall 108h/Woche (Niedertarif).


----------



## Julian Kruck (24. November 2010)

so, bekomm heut ne 8800GT von nem kumpel. jetz wollt ich fragen welchen clienten ich den verwenden soll gpu3 oder gpu2? bin zwar ned so eingelesen in des thema aber da gibts doch iwie nen glaubensstreit oder?
und welche flaggs sollte ich setzen? die karte wird 24/7 laufen, eventuell big wus?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (24. November 2010)

hey leute,

ich hab nen riesen Problem. meine WU's brauchen immer länger und länger. Anfangs hatte ich noch eine min TPF von 9:17min. Jetzt sind es 15:12... wenn das so weitergeht schaffe ich keine WU mehr rechtzeitig fertig zustellen.  
Ich hab grade auch ncoh mal in den Systemstart geschaut. Da ist nur Logitech Setpoint, Dropbox, und HFM drin. Also wie zu beginn, als das System noch frisch war, was auch man grade mal vier Wochen her ist. 
Die avg TPF stiig von 10:26min auch 19:09min.
alles an 606x WU's gemessen.

Habt ihr einen Rat? 


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Vision-Modding (24. November 2010)

acer86 schrieb:


> Ruckeln darf auch bei ein Q9550 nix,
> 
> ich hab selber auch nur ein Q6600 und da Ruckelt auch nix bei den P6701ern
> 
> ...


Exakt das gleiche Problem hatte ich auch, musste das System wegen def. HDD neu machen und siehe da kein Ruckeln mehr....


----------



## nfsgame (24. November 2010)

Mal den work-Ordner leeren.

@Julian Kruck: Entweder GPU2 oder bei 24/7-Betrieb den GPU3 mit "-forcegpu nvidia_fermi"-Flag. Sind dann die Big-WUs für die Graka. Funktioniert ohne Problemen auf den G9x-Chips ohne großen PPD-Drop bei mir.


----------



## acer86 (24. November 2010)

@Julian Kruck

wen du den Gpu3 nimmst lass advmethods flag weg und stell die Paket größe auf small, 

so bekommst du nur die 1298Wu´s und musst deine 8800gt nicht mit den Riesen 7202er Wu´s Quälen.


----------



## Julian Kruck (24. November 2010)

also doch den gpu3? "advmethods" ist nicht gleich "-forcegpu nvidia_fermi" oder?ist nicht so ganz meine welt...
also mir ist es ehrlich gesagt gleich ob ich die graka quäle, kaputt gehn wird sie damit schon nicht^^(hoff ich zumindest) mir gehts nur drum ob ich mit der überhaupt die deathlines schaffe?


----------



## nfsgame (24. November 2010)

Meine 9800GT hat gerade die größte momentan verfügbare Unit (P6811/7202 Punkte) und braucht dafür in etwa 36h, Deadline liegt irgendwo über 10Tage .


----------



## acer86 (24. November 2010)

Julian Kruck schrieb:


> also doch den gpu3? "advmethods" ist nicht gleich "-forcegpu nvidia_fermi" oder?ist nicht so ganz meine welt...
> also mir ist es ehrlich gesagt gleich ob ich die graka quäle, kaputt gehn wird sie damit schon nicht^^(hoff ich zumindest) mir gehts nur drum ob ich mit der überhaupt die deathlines schaffe?



Hi



nein advmethods gibt an das der client sich immer die neusten Wu´s Herunterlädt.

die Deadline´s schaffste auf jeden Fall 

Die Karte geht sicher nicht kaputt von den Wu´s so war das nicht gemeint sondern du würdest mit den Einstellungen auf so einer alten karte mehr punkte machen.

Die Einstellung geht aber nicht mehr Lange zu nutzen da die BIG-GPUWu´s bald auch ohne das man den advmethods flag drin hat verteilt werden.


----------



## Julian Kruck (24. November 2010)

gpu3 gibts ohne viewer nicht oder? soweit ich das jetz überblickt habe...


----------



## nfsgame (24. November 2010)

Doch, klick auf den Forenlink unter dem Eintrag auf der Downloadseite .


----------



## Julian Kruck (24. November 2010)

ah, danke!

Also ich merke keinen unterschied zum viewer. hab bei beiden beim projekt 11179 ne frametime von ca 4min. ppds liegen bei hfm bei 4827. aber hab jetz trotzdem die konsole.
Shader takt ist 1512, Core 601 und ram bei 900. temperatur ist bei rund 85° (dürfte in ordnung sein oder?)
müsste so alles passen oder?
momentan hab ich mein vmplayer ausgeschalten. Cpu last fast nix. bin mal gesapnnt ob die vmbox dann ne auswirkung auf die ppds von der graka hat.


----------



## nfsgame (24. November 2010)

Wieso faltest du noch mit ner VM? Der Windows-SMP2 hat inzwischen aufgeholt, bzw ist in manchjen Situationen sogar performanter.


----------



## Julian Kruck (24. November 2010)

bei mir war damals das problem dass der smp2 unter windows nicht automatisch starten wollte. hab das problem auch damals mit dynamo ronsen (falls er so geheißen hat, weiß nemma genau) besprochen, aber es hat aus irgendeinen grund einfach nicht klappen wollen. und die vm läuft automatisch, hab 100% auslastung und keinerlei einbußen in der performance(also beim arbeiten und surfen am pc)
außerdem haben viele amd besitzer das problem dass die ppds unter windows zu schlecht sind. ich hab schöne runde 5000...
naja, werde mal wenn ich das system neu aufsetze den smp2 unter windows ausprobieren...aber so läufts jetzt einwandfrei


----------



## computertod (24. November 2010)

so, Q6600 ist unterwegs zu mir 
mal schauen was der für einen schub bringt


----------



## CheGuarana (24. November 2010)

Heeey! Cool, endlich wird dein oller Esel aka E4300 abgelöst.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (24. November 2010)

weiß jemand von euch was ein C2D SU9400 oder ein Geforce 320M bringt?

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## computertod (24. November 2010)

Malte Schmidt schrieb:


> Heeey! Cool, endlich wird dein oller Esel aka E4300 abgelöst.


jep, der Q6600 ist zwar "nur" ein B3, aber immerhin^^
der soll dann auch gleich mit mind. 3Ghz laufen


----------



## acer86 (24. November 2010)

Hi

ZU dein Su9400 habe ich leider nix gefunden aber in Anbetracht der Leistung ist er etwas schneller als ein Atom N270 Würde so auf 300-500PPD schätzen

Zu deiner Gt320m habe ich im inet folgendes gefunden:The reason because the _Nvidia_ Geforce GT _320M_ does not support CUDA.

ob man sie wirklich an´s Falten bekommt kann ich leider nicht sagen aber scheinbar hat sie keine Cuda Unterstützung, aber Vieleicht geht es mit den force_Nvidia-G80.

MFG:acer86


----------



## acer86 (24. November 2010)

computertod schrieb:


> jep, der Q6600 ist zwar "nur" ein B3, aber immerhin^^
> der soll dann auch gleich mit mind. 3Ghz laufen



hi

wen die Kühlung stimmt sind auch bei den B3 3,0Ghz drin

sollten dan so 4200-5800PPD raus kommen je nach WU


----------



## T0M@0 (24. November 2010)

mein X6 ist auch da, werd ich heute nach der arbeit einbauen (leider erst 23Uhr xD)... der x4 wandert dann in den 2. Rechner, welchen ich wegen den ominösen viren erstmal platt gemacht hatte xD


----------



## computertod (24. November 2010)

acer86 schrieb:


> hi
> 
> wen die Kühlung stimmt sind auch bei den B3 3,0Ghz drin
> 
> sollten dan so 4200-5800PPD raus kommen je nach WU


hab ja nicht umsonst eine Wakü


----------



## acer86 (24. November 2010)

Na dan ist es ja kein Problem


----------



## computertod (24. November 2010)

hehe, überleg mir nur, ob ich meinen E4300 dann in meinem File Server Idlen lassen soll oder ob der auchmitfalten soll^^


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. November 2010)

Jetzt hab ich aber die Faxen dicke:
Schon wieder ne P6811 bei 48% mit der Fehlermeldung NAN abgeraucht und das beim Referenztakt von den beiden Karten (800/1600)! 
Ist schon meine 5! 
Jetzt reicht es endgültig: Bis meine beiden GPU-Kühler (siehe Anhang) und der Mora kommen, falten meine beiden GTX460 auf dem Referenztakt von Nvidia (675/1350MHz). 



@Teci: Gieb es zu: Du hast dich von der dunklen Seite der Macht verführen lassen!


----------



## nichtraucher91 (24. November 2010)

acer86 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> ZU dein Su9400 habe ich leider nix gefunden aber in Anbetracht der Leistung ist er etwas schneller als ein Atom N270 Würde so auf 300-500PPD schätzen
> 
> ...




Danke für deine Bemühungen! Dann wird das Gerät wohl nur zum surfen genutzt

Am Rande noch:
hab den vermutlichen Fehler gefunden. Der i5 taktete mit nur 1,2GHz statt 2,4GHz. Windoof wiederherstellung hat's gerichtet

LG
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Bumblebee (24. November 2010)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich aber die Faxen dicke:
> Schon wieder ne P6811 bei 48% mit der Fehlermeldung NAN abgeraucht und das beim Referenztakt von den beiden Karten (800/1600)!
> Ist schon meine 5!
> Jetzt reicht es endgültig: Bis meine beiden GPU-Kühler (siehe Anhang) und der Mora kommen, falten meine beiden GTX460 auf dem Referenztakt von Nvidia (675/1350MHz).


 
Kann dazu nur sagen, dass *KEINER* meiner Fermi's eine P6811 falten darf; immer und ausschliesslich nur 6800er


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. November 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Kann dazu nur sagen, dass *KEINER* meiner Fermi's eine P6811 falten darf; immer und ausschliesslich nur 6800er


Du meinst mit advmethods weglassen und Packetgrösse auf small?


----------



## Muschkote (24. November 2010)

Ich bekomme auch *nur* noch 6800er Projekte. Paketgrösse ist auf big gestellt und flags sind *keine* dran. Zwar sind die ppd der GPU etwa 4k Punkte niedriger als bei 109xx oder 112xx (925/912 Punkte) Projekten, dafür erhöht sich aber die ppd der *CPU-BigWUs* durch die geringere Prozessorlast in einem nicht zu unterschätzendem Maß. 

Projekt    : 6900
Aktuelle Frame-Dauer   : 34mn 47s - 30021.34 ppd


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. November 2010)

@acer86: Hast du dir die PS3 zu falten schon gekauft?
GT5 hab ich heute mit der Post bekommen. 
Es geschehen doch noch Wunder. 
Wir haben ja lange genug gewartet.


----------



## acer86 (24. November 2010)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @acer86: Hast du dir die PS3 zu falten schon gekauft?
> GT5 hab ich heute mit der Post bekommen.
> Es geschehen doch noch Wunder.
> Wir haben ja lange genug gewartet.



Hi

Leider noch nicht, Finanziell sieht es bei mir leider nicht gut aus Momentan 

werde mir die PS3 die ich kaufen wollte von ein Kollegen nur ausleihen (Erst mal) später werd ich mir aber doch die Slim Variante kaufen, weil ich sie dan auch zum Falten einsetzen möchte und da ist das Watt/PPD Verhältnis einfach besser.
auch wen ich dan leider keine Wakü PS3 habe, aber die Slim soll ja leiser sein

MFG:acer86


----------



## T0M@0 (25. November 2010)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich aber die Faxen dicke:
> Schon wieder ne P6811 bei 48% mit der Fehlermeldung NAN abgeraucht und das beim Referenztakt von den beiden Karten (800/1600)!
> Ist schon meine 5!
> Jetzt reicht es endgültig: Bis meine beiden GPU-Kühler (siehe Anhang) und der Mora kommen, falten meine beiden GTX460 auf dem Referenztakt von Nvidia (675/1350MHz).



Meine GTX460 macht seit gestern auch Probleme, hab sie nun auch auf Standrattakt 

doofe WU's bei den alten hatte ich immer 850Mhz ohne Probleme und nun bin ich bei 715Mhz


----------



## LuXTuX (25. November 2010)

meine 260er mach schon seit tagen schwierigkeiten, 2 bis 5 fails am tag


----------



## Bumblebee (25. November 2010)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Du meinst mit advmethods weglassen und Packetgrösse auf small?


 
- advmethods weglassen, Packetgrösse ist nicht relevant (bei mir auf default)
Die Karte(n) funktionieren dann auch mit OC und liefern beim 6800
- 450er knapp 10 KPPD
- 470er gut 13 KPPD


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. November 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> - advmethods weglassen, Packetgrösse ist nicht relevant (bei mir auf default)
> Die Karte(n) funktionieren dann auch mit OC und liefern beim 6800
> - 450er knapp 10 KPPD
> - 470er gut 13 KPPD


Alles klar. 

Vielleicht liegen die Probleme ja an meinem Geburtstagsfluch. 
Das heisst also sie sollten heute enden.


----------



## acer86 (25. November 2010)

Alles gute zum Geburtstag A.Meier-PS3


----------



## Henninges (25. November 2010)

grats @ A.Meier...


----------



## Sir_Danus (25. November 2010)




----------



## D!str(+)yer (25. November 2010)

Alles Gute


----------



## nfsgame (25. November 2010)

Hau rein !

Ich muss sagen, dass meine GF 9x00er Karten mit Fermi-Flag die 6811er ohne Probleme mit normalem OC durchkauen . Die 9500GT ist gerade fertig geworden .


----------



## Bumblebee (25. November 2010)

Hey, hey, heyyyyyy - was les ich da
Da ist doch ein Schweizer-Meier wieder ein Jahr weiser geworden 

und



nfsgame schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen, dass meine GF 9x00er Karten mit Fermi-Flag die 6811er ohne Probleme mit normalem OC durchkauen .


 
Na wenn du das sagen musst - dann tu es einfach


----------



## nfsgame (25. November 2010)

Hab ich damit eben gerade getan, und ich muss sagen ich fühle mich überhaupt nicht besser .


----------



## nichtraucher91 (25. November 2010)

@A.Meier-PS3 
alles gute!



hab mein gestriges Problem zurück... Ich bin jetzt aber schlauer und weiß warum es da ist. dem schei° Vieh ist bei 86°C zu warm und senkt den Multi auf 9 statt 18... gehts noch?! das hat er vor einer Woche auch noch nicht gemacht und jetzt meint er mucken zu dürfen oder was?!

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. November 2010)

Ich danke euch allen ganz herzlich und erfolgreiches falten.


----------



## mattinator (25. November 2010)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> @A.Meier-PS3
> alles gute!



Na da schließe ich mich doch gleich noch mit an !  und frohes Falten.


----------



## Mettsemmel (25. November 2010)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Empirelord (25. November 2010)

Von mir auch einen schönen Geburtstag nachträglich und für die restlichen 2 Stunden.

Die Stargate Universe Folge war ja mal, hmm der beste Ausdruck ist glaube ich strange.


----------



## TECRIDER (25. November 2010)

Von mir auch alles Gute und Gesundheit

Grüße, Teci


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. November 2010)

Nochmals vielen herzlichen Dank.


----------



## Julian Kruck (26. November 2010)

So, ersten 24h erfolgreich überstanden mit der 8800GT^^ sind 86° auf dauer für die karte okay? oder soll ich da noch iwas dran ändern?

hatte vorher nen verbrauch von 217W und jetz hab ich 280W und die doppelte anzahl an ppds des hat sich mal gelohnt

edit:
den steil von hinten kommenden a.meier kann ich jedoch nicht aufhalten^^ nochmal nachträglich alles gute


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. November 2010)

Julian Kruck schrieb:


> So, ersten 24h erfolgreich überstanden mit der 8800GT^^ sind 86° auf dauer für die karte okay? oder soll ich da noch iwas dran ändern?
> 
> hatte vorher nen verbrauch von 217W und jetz hab ich 280W und die doppelte anzahl an ppds des hat sich mal gelohnt
> 
> ...


Danke. 
Ägere dich nicht deswegen. 
Dafür verbraucht auch meine Kiste 400W.


----------



## Bumblebee (26. November 2010)

Julian Kruck schrieb:


> So, ersten 24h erfolgreich überstanden mit der 8800GT^^ sind 86° auf dauer für die karte okay? oder soll ich da noch iwas dran ändern?


 
Na ja, ist nicht wirklich wenig, aber die kann das ab
Wenn du noch was an der Durchlüftung vom Gehäuse verbessern kannst dann mach das - *zwingend* ist es nicht


----------



## Gast20141127 (26. November 2010)

Hab mir jetzt für 30€ ne 9600GT als PhysX Sklave zugelegt und falte jetzt auch mit GPU 
Nur der Lüfter wird mir etwas zu laut... 
98% GPU Load, 395MB Memory used, 13% Memory Controller Load, 58% Lüfterdrehzahl,70°C, 
Ich glaub da muss "Arctic" noch mal ran


----------



## CheGuarana (26. November 2010)

Alsooo, der Rootserver macht sich. Die Sache mit den 75% CPU für Folding und 25 für den Rest macht sich verdammt gut.


----------



## Julian Kruck (26. November 2010)

@ a.meier: keine angst, ärgern tu ich mich ned. mir gehts vornehmlich um die sache dahinter...außerdem hab ich jetz mit der 8800GT deine aufholjagd ein bisschen spannender gemacht und wer weiß, vielleicht kommt ja morgen der ati client raus, dann schaut die ganze sache wieder ein bisschen anderst aus

@bumbel: ich kann höchstens meine lüfter auf 100% röhren lassen, hab dann aber auch noch 83° auf der karte. also lohnt sich auch nicht wirklich. denke mal ich lass des jetz so. ist ja nur ne übergangslösung. und bevor ich jetz groß am gehäuse rumschnippsel...

@gustlegga: wie hast du eine auslastung von 395MB? meine hat nur um die 100MB? wie schauts bei den andern aus?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. November 2010)

Julian Kruck schrieb:


> @ a.meier: keine angst, ärgern tu ich mich ned. mir gehts vornehmlich um die sache dahinter...außerdem hab ich jetz mit der 8800GT deine aufholjagd ein bisschen spannender gemacht und wer weiß, vielleicht kommt ja morgen der ati client raus, dann schaut die ganze sache wieder ein bisschen anderst aus


Mal schauen was der neue Client kann, er wäre eh schon da wenn er nicht mit der Bahn kommen würde. 
Falls du zu steil nach oben kommst, kann ich dich ja ein bisschen mit meinen beiden 460er ausbremsen.


----------



## Gast20141127 (26. November 2010)

Julian Kruck schrieb:


> @gustlegga: wie hast du eine auslastung von 395MB? meine hat nur um die 100MB? wie schauts bei den andern aus?


Die Werte sind aus dem aktuellen GPU-Z
Das war ne solche Protein-WU (6603): Folding@Home Projects
Mittlerweile ist die auch fertig.
Hab jetzt ne Alzheimer WU (Project: 11179) da liegt die VRam Auslastung jetzt bei 156MB.
Hab den GPU-Client Systray 6.32 auch erst seit gestern drauf, weil ich vorher mit ner PS3 gefaltet hab, was mir dann aber zu lästig wurde weil man sonst nichts mehr nebenbei machen konnte.
Muss da mal nachlesen ob man da noch was am Client optimieren kann,
also dass auch die CPU mehr gefordert wird. Mein Athlon X4-640 läuft meistens auf 800MHz...C´n`Q....unter Win7-x64
Werd da an der Graka noch was mit Afterburner drehen, Arctic Accelero L2 Pro ist auch schon bestellt...


----------



## nfsgame (26. November 2010)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Mal schauen was der neue Client kann, er wäre eh schon da wenn er nicht mit der Bahn kommen würde.


Mal den Teufel nicht an die Wand, die Bahn soll mich gleich durchs Winterwunderland nach Hannover bringen .


----------



## lordraphael (26. November 2010)

So kurze Frage bin mit meien pdd (core I7 860) ned so ganz zufrieden.
Bringt es was meine im System befindliche 5870 mitfalten zu lassen, oder lieber ned? 

mfg


----------



## Bumblebee (26. November 2010)

lordraphael schrieb:


> So kurze Frage bin mit meinen pdd (core I7 860) ned so ganz zufrieden.
> Bringt es was meine im System befindliche 5870 mitfalten zu lassen, oder lieber ned?
> 
> mfg


 
Lass es bleiben - der 5870er klaut (leider) dem Core I7 860 mehr PPD als er selber bringt

Dann noch; sag mal an, was für eine WU dein Core I7 860 gerade erfaltet und wie viele PPD dabei herauskommen
Wir können dann ansagen ob das so passt


----------



## lordraphael (26. November 2010)

Also bei ner 6054 macht er laut fahmon 11391


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. November 2010)

Ich hab den advmethods bei den GPU's weglassen und schön brav hat der Erste einen weiten Bogen um die P6811 gemacht. 
Sind 10°C weniger als vorher und ganze 14°C weniger die zweite die die noch an einem P6811 dran ist, aber auch keine 10min mehr. 

Meine gute PS3, faltet unermüdlich für uns. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chrissyx (26. November 2010)

Wow... ich hatte gerade eine WU mit 7202 Punkten.  So eine krasse WU ist mir noch nie untergekommen.^^ Meine GTX460 OCed war gut 15 Stunden damit beschäftigt.  Liegt das an -advmethods?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (26. November 2010)

Chrissyx schrieb:


> Wow... ich hatte gerade eine WU mit 7202 Punkten.  So eine krasse WU ist mir noch nie untergekommen.^^ Meine GTX460 OCed war gut 15 Stunden damit beschäftigt.  Liegt das an -advmethods?




Jap, ganz genau 
Die WUs würde ich persönlich meiden 
Bei mir wird die Karte heißer, zieht mehr Strom bei gleicher ppd.
Und braucht halt ewig.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. November 2010)

Chrissyx schrieb:


> Wow... ich hatte gerade eine WU mit 7202 Punkten.  So eine krasse WU ist mir noch nie untergekommen.^^ Meine GTX460 OCed war gut 15 Stunden damit beschäftigt.  Liegt das an -advmethods?


Die Dinger sind scho ne ganze Weile im Umlauf.
Kleiner Tipp: Falls du dir die Dinger wirklich antun willst, mach kein oder nur ein sanftes OC!
Mir hat es schon 5 von den verblasen, die letzte mit dem Werks-OC (800/1600MHz) auf einer meiner beiden GTX460er. Die Dinger sehr OC-Instabil. 
Ich persönlich meide die Dinger auch seit heute und habe es nicht bereut. 
Ach welche schöne Ruhe bei falten, auch mit starken OC.


----------



## acer86 (26. November 2010)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Die Dinger sind scho ne ganze Weile im Umlauf.
> Kleiner Tipp: Falls du dir die Dinger wirklich antun willst, mach kein oder nur ein sanftes OC!
> Mir hat es schon 5 von den verblasen, die letzte mit dem Werks-OC (800/1600MHz) auf einer meiner beiden GTX460er. Die Dinger sehr OC-Instabil.
> Ich persönlich meide die Dinger auch seit heute und habe es nicht bereut.
> Ach welche schöne Ruhe bei falten, auch mit starken OC.




Hi

Bin mal gespannt wen du deine wakü hast wie weit deine Karten sich übertakten lassen.

Bei mir sieht es momentan so aus:

900/1800Mhz   24/7 Falten seit 35Tagen ohne Probleme
Getestet 950/1900Mhz leider nur mit Spannungserhöhung möglich
daher nicht 6811er Tauglich


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. November 2010)

acer86 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Bin mal gespannt wen du deine wakü hast wie weit deine Karten sich übertakten lassen.
> 
> ...


Ich hoffe das noch einiges drinn ist, ohne Spannugserhöhung komme ich auf stabile 854/1708MHz. 
Ausnahme sind eben unsere berühmt/berüchtigte 6811er. 
Wahrscheinlich wäre noch mehr ohne Spannungserhöhung drinn, laut Onkel  sind die Spannungskühler meiner Karte zu klein dimensioniert, bekanntes Problemm. 

Wenn meine Wakü-Teile nur schon da wären, aber leider werden die beiden GPU-Kühler erst kurz vor Weihnacht geliefert. MoRa + Kleinteile werden vermutlich nächste Woche kommen. 
Kann mir ja die beiden Kühler ja dann selber unter den Baum legen. 

Mach dir nur nicht allzuviele Hoffnungen: Sofern ich meine Kiste nach Umbau wirklich leise ist mit entsprechenden Temp's, werd ich sie auch über Nacht Falten lassen aber 24/7 ist nicht. 
Mo-Fr 7-19Uhr wird sie selten laufen (Hochtarif). 
Das Längste was sie dann falten wird ist Fr 17Uhr-Mo 6Uhr.


----------



## Bumblebee (27. November 2010)

lordraphael schrieb:


> Also bei ner 6054 macht er laut fahmon 11391


 
Also meiner macht auch (bei dem Projekt) rund 11500PPD
Scheint also zu passen


----------



## Julian Kruck (27. November 2010)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Mal schauen was der neue Client kann, er wäre eh schon da wenn er nicht mit der Bahn kommen würde.
> Falls du zu steil nach oben kommst, kann ich dich ja ein bisschen mit meinen beiden 460er ausbremsen.



naja, falls endlich der ati client kommt und gute ppds bringt, dann wandern meine beiden 3870X2 in server, der 24/7 läuft hoffentlich bringen die dann auch viel^^ dann kannste hoffentlich mit deinen 460ern einpacken aber das wird die zeit bringen, noch ist es ja nicht so weit

und ich glaub ich stell trotzdem bei meiner 8800GT auf advmeths um...läuft ja immer 24/7, ist nicht geoct und hab keinen problem mit einer höheren leistungsaufnahme...iwer muss die dinger ja schließlich falten^^ (ist ja nicht fürs konto sondern für die wissenschaft)


----------



## Vision-Modding (27. November 2010)

Mal ne Blöde Frage welcher der Beiden CPUs lohnt mehr zum falten:
AMD Athlon X2 BE-2350
oder
AMD Athlon 64 4600+

Nachdem mein Opteron-Server nach 3 Tagen laufen gestorben ist habe ich mir einen neuen Server mit dem BE hingestellt und der werkelt schön mit 60Watt vor sich hab aber noch einen 4600+ gefunden.


----------



## acer86 (27. November 2010)

hi

ist der 4600+ ein Sockel 939 CPU?

Würde mal sagen das beide CPU´s sich zum zwar zum Falten eignen aber viel darfste dir da nicht erwarten,

wen man von der Takt rate ausgeht würde ich sogar sagen das der 4600+ X2 etwas schneller sein müsste, aber werden beide Ungefähr die Selben PPD machen.

Hier kannst du nachschauen was deine CPU´s bringen:  http://www.w7forums.com/estimated-ppd-smp2-client-t7787.html


----------



## TECRIDER (27. November 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe mal eine große Inspektion an den Rechnern die 24/7 laufen durchgeführt. Nur mal 2 Bilder was sich da so alles nach einiger Zeit alles so ansammelt.

Meiner GTX470 habe ich, nachdem mir die Lautstärke einfach zu Brachial war, den neuen Accelero Plus verpasst. Der kühlt die GraKa nun um genau 30C° Kühler herunter. Vorher war ohne OC 91-93C°. Und jetzt mit OC und einer VDDC Erhöhung auf 1,05V hat die Karte bei 70% Lüfterdrehzahl Exakt 61-63C°. Bei der Einstellung Lüfterdrehazhl Automatisch als ca. 40% ist die Temp bei ca. 69-71C°. Und die Karte läuft mit den Einstellungen stabil. Das ist Echt Klasse.

Grüße, Teci


----------



## acer86 (27. November 2010)

WOW

in dein Radi kannste ja schon Blumen Pflanzen 

Aber ist bei mir leider nicht anders seit mein PC 24/7 für Team läuft muss ich ihn auch alle 4 Wochen mit 10Bar Druckluft Behandeln


----------



## Vision-Modding (27. November 2010)

acer86 schrieb:


> hi
> 
> ist der 4600+ ein Sockel 939 CPU?


Danke für die Antwort, das Sockel939 war das Argument gegen einen CPU tausch auf einem AM2+ Board  garnicht drauf geachtet, [ironie] wieso muss AMD auch alle 5 Jahre den Sockel wechseln [/ironie]



acer86 schrieb:


> hi
> Würde mal sagen das beide CPU´s sich zum zwar zum Falten eignen aber viel darfste dir da nicht erwarten,
> 
> http://www.w7forums.com/estimated-ppd-smp2-client-t7787.html


Ja viel will ich auch nicht aber da der Server eh läuft wegen TS3 und Domäne


----------



## acer86 (27. November 2010)

wen du den 4600+ nicht mehr brauchst ich würde ihn nehmen, hab hier noch ein Asus A8N-SLI Rum liegen aus den ich schon länger ein Server bauen will.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. November 2010)

Julian Kruck schrieb:


> naja, falls endlich der ati client kommt und gute ppds bringt, dann wandern meine beiden 3870X2 in server, der 24/7 läuft hoffentlich bringen die dann auch viel^^ dann kannste hoffentlich mit deinen 460ern einpacken aber das wird die zeit bringen, noch ist es ja nicht so weit
> 
> und ich glaub ich stell trotzdem bei meiner 8800GT auf advmeths um...läuft ja immer 24/7, ist nicht geoct und hab keinen problem mit einer höheren leistungsaufnahme...iwer muss die dinger ja schließlich falten^^ (ist ja nicht fürs konto sondern für die wissenschaft)


Unter uns, wen du auf viele Credits aus bist, lass die Finger von den P6811.
Unterm Strich ist die Punkteausbeute im Verhältnis zur Faltzeit. 
So sieht es bei mir aus:
P6811 625/1250MHz TPF ~10:50min => ~18h
P6800 854/1708Mhz TPF ~1.40min => ~2:45h
18h => 6,5X P6800 = 8437Credits

Ich weiss ja nicht wie du das siehst, aber mir sind die 1243Credits mehr bei kühleren und leiseren Karten lieber. 

@Teci: Ich hab nicht Grundlos Luftfilter. 
Jede Woche einmal beim Staubsaugen kurz drüber und du bist schon rund 98% Staub los. 

Edit: Was mich mal echt interessieren würde ist wieviele PPD's eine Nvidia Tesla C2050/S2070 raushauen würde.
Vielleicht findet sich ja in den Weiten des Web's so ein "gutbetuchter Über-Wahnsinniger".


----------



## TECRIDER (27. November 2010)

acer86 schrieb:


> WOW
> 
> in dein Radi kannste ja schon Blumen Pflanzen
> 
> Aber ist bei mir leider nicht anders seit mein PC 24/7 für Team läuft muss ich ihn auch alle 4 Wochen mit 10Bar Druckluft Behandeln


 

Das mit dem Blumen Pflanzen ist wirklich gut! 

Naja, Staubfilter habe ich an den Rechnern auch installiert. Nur habe ich an jedem Rechner eine Seitentür immer offen, da kommt dann halt genung Staub mit rein.


----------



## nfsgame (27. November 2010)

Ich glaub meinen Falter muss ich auch malwieder entstauben . Seit Mai hab daran nix gemacht, nur im Juli wurde die Pumpe ausgetauscht.


----------



## acer86 (27. November 2010)

Wen es nicht so viel Arbeit macht, bitte ein bild von dein "Verstaubten PC"


----------



## nfsgame (27. November 2010)

Vom Freiluftfalter (HTPC) hab ich schon eins auffer HDD. Der bekommt aber in naher Zukunft noch nen Gehäuse (+neue Graka +besseren CPU-Kühler) verpasst.


----------



## acer86 (27. November 2010)

Ah danke 

bei mir sieht es auch momentan nicht besser aus, seit ich hier im Team Falte steht meine Rechner wegen der Kühlung und den Lärm unter der Treppe in einer kleinen Kammer(wie die Kammer wo Harry Potter bei seiner Pflegefamilie wohnt )
Ist halt alles auf 24/7 Lauf optimiert und um schnell an alles ran zukommen wen er ma nicht mehr Falten will

MFG:acer86


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. November 2010)

@Bumblebee: Planst du schon ein Fest zur Feier der 100Mio-Credits? 
Bei konstantem Tempo wirst du sie in ca. 170 Tagen erreichen.


----------



## Julian Kruck (27. November 2010)

wow...frametime von 24:53, ppd von 4167...und ne gpu-temp von 93°... glaub dass macht die karte auf dauer nicht mit
vorerst lass ich die mal nicht mehr die großen falten die temperaturen sind einfach wirklich zu hoch für die kleine...mal guggn ob ich da was mach. aber wetten wenn ich an der kühlung was mach, kommt am nächsten tag der ati client raus?^^ bei meinem glück schon...

zufällig jemand nen alternativen kühler rumliegen?


----------



## acer86 (27. November 2010)

93C° 

hätte noch nee alte Koolance Exos 1 Rum liegen Kühler für nee 8800gt hab ich leider nicht


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. November 2010)

Julian Kruck schrieb:


> wow...frametime von 24:53, ppd von 4167...und ne gpu-temp von 93°... glaub dass macht die karte auf dauer nicht mit
> vorerst lass ich die mal nicht mehr die großen falten die temperaturen sind einfach wirklich zu hoch für die kleine...mal guggn ob ich da was mach. aber wetten wenn ich an der kühlung was mach, kommt am nächsten tag der ati client raus?^^ bei meinem glück schon...
> 
> zufällig jemand nen alternativen kühler rumliegen?


Autsch! 93°C 
Selbst meine zwei 460er kammen bei den P6811 nicht über 86°C bzw 82°C drüber.


----------



## Julian Kruck (27. November 2010)

ja ist schon gut viel...as einzige ist dass der g92 von haus aus für höhere temperaturen ausgelegt sind. die fangt erst zum throtteln bei 110° an. war damals eine große diskussion wie sie frisch auf den markt kam...
aber 93° halte ich selbst auf dauer nicht für gut^^
auf wasserkühlung werd ich aber nicht umsteigen


----------



## Henninges (27. November 2010)

hab hier neulich nen wakühler für ne 8800gt vertickt...ist das noch die single-slot-stock-kühlung ?

*edit : versuch mal günstig an einen accelero von arctic cooling zu kommen...die teile sind spottenbillig und leisten enorm viel...*


----------



## TECRIDER (28. November 2010)

Henninges schrieb:


> hab hier neulich nen wakühler für ne 8800gt vertickt...ist das noch die single-slot-stock-kühlung ?
> 
> *edit : versuch mal günstig an einen accelero von arctic cooling zu kommen...die teile sind spottenbillig und leisten enorm viel...*


 
Das würde ich bei der Karte nicht mehr investieren. Da lieber ein bisschen was drauflegen und eine 450er oder 460er holen und die ein bisschen OCen und dann ist gut.

Grüße, Teci


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (28. November 2010)

Meine Situation bei F@H ist atm mehr als langweilig. Immer nur dasselbe alltägliche SMP-Falten, ohne GPU (weil es noch keinen OpenCL-Client gibt), auch sonst keine Abwechslung, konnte in letzter Zeit keine neuen Falter anwerben... -.-


----------



## computertod (28. November 2010)

ich schieß mit meinem Account ja schon förmlich nach vorne^^
als ich im august mit meinem Rechner angefangen habe platz 78x dann langsam aufsteigend bis 6xx und seit ich die 8800GT hab bin ich gar nicht mehr zu bremsen^^


----------



## CheGuarana (28. November 2010)

Einen frohen ersten Advent an alle!!


----------



## mattinator (28. November 2010)

computertod schrieb:


> ich schieß mit meinem Account ja schon förmlich nach vorne^^



Mal noch was anderes Erfreuliches: habe die 8 Mio geschafft und bin vorübergehend mal wieder auf Platz 10 im Team.


----------



## CheGuarana (28. November 2010)

So dann gratulieren wir dem mattinator alle mal noch, auch wenn er meinen netten Adventsgruß ignoriert.


----------



## mattinator (28. November 2010)

Malte Schmidt schrieb:


> So dann gratulieren wir dem mattinator alle mal noch, auch wenn er meinen netten Adventsgruß ignoriert.



Danke natürlich für Deinen Gruß. Als ich den Post schrieb, war Dein Gruß noch nicht da.


----------



## Bumblebee (28. November 2010)

Malte Schmidt schrieb:


> Einen frohen ersten Advent an alle!!


 
Danke, gleichfalls, auch an Alle 



mattinator schrieb:


> Mal noch was anderes Erfreuliches: habe die 8 Mio geschafft und bin vorübergehend mal wieder auf Platz 10 im Team.


 
Joo, matti, hatte ich schon gesehen und während du das hier geschrieben hast habe ich dich "erwürdigt" 

Aber auch hier noch ein GRATs an dich und danke für deinen Einsatz


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. November 2010)

Malte Schmidt schrieb:


> Einen frohen ersten Advent an alle!!


Danke. Gleichfalls. 


mattinator schrieb:


> Mal noch was anderes Erfreuliches: habe die 8 Mio geschafft und bin vorübergehend mal wieder auf Platz 10 im Team.


Gratulation. 


A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @Bumblebee: Planst du schon ein Fest zur Feier der 100Mio-Credits?
> Bei konstantem Tempo wirst du sie in ca. 170 Tagen erreichen.


No Commend oder überlesen?


----------



## mattinator (28. November 2010)

@Bumblebee und alle die noch gratulieren wollen

Danke. Allerdings kann ich mit dem Begrifft "erwürdigt" nicht viel anfangen. Erklär's mir mal, manchmal bin ich etwas langsam.


----------



## kerryblue88 (28. November 2010)

... ebenfalls allen Faltern einen frohen 1. Advent. 

Nun stehe ich kurz vor meiner ersten Million. Leider werfen böse (oder gute) Ereignisse ihren Schatten voraus. 

Ich gebe es zu, ich spiele gern Wow (keine Kommentare dazu bitte) und zu Nikolaus mit etwas Verzögerung kommt die nächste Erweiterung. Außerdem ist zwischen den Feiertagen noch etwas Urlaub geplant. Also werde ich wohl etwas kürzer treten. Vielleicht hole ich Acer*  noch ein......

Also: Kerze an, Stollen auf den Tisch und .....

P. S. Heute sollte ich wohl endlich für den Marktplatz freigeschaltet werden und kann somit endlich meine alten Grafikkarten anbieten. Ich hatte es schon mal erwähnt, aber der Beitrag wurde ersatzlos gestrichen. - Ohne Worte -


----------



## p00nage (28. November 2010)

wünsche euch auch nen frohen advent, ich hab WoW zum glück zurzeit hinter mir gelassen und mich von der sucht befreit  deswegen kann mein desktop rechner zurzeit auch soviel falte . was und wo spielst du denn ?

und gz @matti


----------



## Vision-Modding (28. November 2010)

acer86 schrieb:


> wen du den 4600+ nicht mehr brauchst ich würde ihn nehmen, hab hier noch ein Asus A8N-SLI Rum liegen aus den ich schon länger ein Server bauen will.


Klar schick mir ne PN mit deiner Adresse und du bekommst den nächste Woche.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. November 2010)

kerryblue88 schrieb:


> Ich gebe es zu, ich spiele gern Wow (keine Kommentare dazu bitte) und zu Nikolaus mit etwas Verzögerung kommt die nächste Erweiterung. Außerdem ist zwischen den Feiertagen noch etwas Urlaub geplant. Also werde ich wohl etwas kürzer treten. Vielleicht hole ich Acer*  noch ein......
> -


Frisst WoW soviel Leistung?
Bin nun NfS: Hot Pursuit am spielen, kann aber den GPU-Clienenten ohne Problem parallel laufenlassen ohne nenneswerte Qualitätseinbrüche (FPS 50+). 
PPD gehn rund 50% runter, aber lieber 5700PPD als nicht, oder?


----------



## sp01 (28. November 2010)

ebenfalls an alle einen frohen ersten Advent.
Ja wow frisst, je nach Spieleinstellung und vorhandener HW, ordentlich. Bei meiner einer werden da aus rund 8min mal schnell 20min je Prozent.


----------



## LuXTuX (28. November 2010)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Frisst WoW soviel Leistung?
> Bin nun NfS: Hot Pursuit am spielen, kann aber den GPU-Clienenten ohne Problem parallel laufenlassen ohne nenneswerte Qualitätseinbrüche (FPS 50+).
> PPD gehn rund 50% runter, aber lieber 5700PPD als nicht, oder?



jo, WOW hqt richtig nqchgelegt, direktx11 und so, geile grafik. wie sich das gehört . so, mql weiter WOW zocken. in 7 tagen kommt cataclysm raus ...


----------



## acer86 (28. November 2010)

kerryblue88 schrieb:


> ... ebenfalls allen Faltern einen frohen 1. Advent.
> 
> Nun stehe ich kurz vor meiner ersten Million. Leider werfen böse (oder gute) Ereignisse ihren Schatten voraus.
> 
> ...



Ja ich guck immer schon sorgenvoll auf die Punkte liste

Hast du an deiner Hardware was verändert?


----------



## Sir_Danus (28. November 2010)

Ebenfalls an alle einen frohen ersten Advent!

Endlich habe ich die 10 WU abgeliefert.
Jetzt gehts den wohl los mit den dicken Punkten!!!


----------



## Bumblebee (28. November 2010)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> No Commend oder überlesen?


 
Nein, nicht überlesen - aber noch keine Meinung dazu



mattinator schrieb:


> Allerdings kann ich mit dem Begrifft "erwürdigt" nicht viel anfangen. Erklär's mir mal, manchmal bin ich etwas langsam.


 
Will heissen, dass ich dich im "Würdigung" eingetragen hatte


----------



## mattinator (28. November 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Will heissen, dass ich dich im "Würdigung" eingetragen hatte



Danke ! Habe die Thread gerade das erstemal gesehen (http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/folding-home-pcgh-team-70335/119786-eine-wuerdigung-7.html). Sag ich doch, bin manchmal nicht der schnellste.


----------



## LuXTuX (29. November 2010)

und GZ an The_Master_of_MORARE für seine 10.000e WU


----------



## The Master of MORARE (29. November 2010)

Hab ichs doch glatt verpennt .
Dankeschön .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. November 2010)

@The Master of MORARE: Gratuliere dir auch ganz herzlich. 
Bekommst ja morgen oder Übermorgen ja noch Gratulationen. 
Frage: Wie warm wird eigentlich dein 1090t 4GHz beim falten?


----------



## Bumblebee (29. November 2010)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @The Master of MORARE: Gratuliere dir auch ganz herzlich.


 
Na und ich erst; inzwischen sind es schon 10008  



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Frage: Wie warm wird eigentlich dein 1090t 4GHz beim falten?


 
Die Frage war zwar nicht an mich gerichtet aber trotzdem....

38° (kühlster Kern) -40° ("heissester" Kern) bei 100% Auslastung durch das Falten und @OC 3800 MHz
Die Kühlung übernimmt eine Corsair H70


----------



## The Master of MORARE (29. November 2010)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @The Master of MORARE: Gratuliere dir auch ganz herzlich.
> Bekommst ja morgen oder Übermorgen ja noch Gratulationen.
> Frage: Wie warm wird eigentlich dein 1090t 4GHz beim falten?


Temps liegen so um 47-48°C bei 4GHz Takt mit 'nem Mugen II Rev. B mit Standardlüffie, der ein Slipstream sein müsste.


----------



## acer86 (29. November 2010)

@The Master of MORARE :auch von mir, Gratulation zu dein 10011 Wu´s


----------



## Bumblebee (29. November 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Temps liegen so um 47-48°C bei 4GHz Takt mit 'nem Mugen II Rev. B mit Standardlüffie, der ein Slipstream sein müsste.


 
Daran werde ich nächstes Wochenende prioritär arbeiten; der Prozzi muss (natürlich foldingstabil) auf 4 GHz hoch


----------



## The Master of MORARE (29. November 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Daran werde ich nächstes Wochenende prioritär arbeiten; der Prozzi muss (natürlich foldingstabil) auf 4 GHz hoch


Wat mutt, dat mutt . Ne kleine Biosreferenz hab ich ja schon hiergelassen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. November 2010)

Bin mit meiner jetztigen Wakü bei 45°C CPU- und 32°C Wassertemperatur bei 3,7GHz. 

Ist das eigendlich normal das die Leute von Aquatuning zum Teil 3-4 Arbeitstage brauchen um auf eine Bestellungsänderung zu reagieren, sprich Rückmeldung?

Ich hoffe nur das ich alles bis an die Weihnachten habe, hab dann 2 Wochen Ferien und genug Zeit für den Einbau.


----------



## acer86 (29. November 2010)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Bin mit meiner jetztigen Wakü bei 45°C CPU- und 32°C Wassertemperatur bei 3,7GHz.
> 
> Ist das eigendlich normal das die Leute von Aquatuning zum Teil 3-4 Arbeitstage brauchen um auf eine Bestellungsänderung zu reagieren, sprich Rückmeldung?
> 
> Ich hoffe nur das ich alles bis an die Weihnachten habe, hab dann 2 Wochen Ferien und genug Zeit für den Einbau.



Hi

ja leider, hab auf mein Aquaduct 360Xt über 3 Wochen gewartet leider.

Hab bis jetzt 4 mal bestellt bei Aquatuning, und 3 mal davon hat es überdurchschnittlich lange gedauert, aber sonst war eigentlich alles ok.


----------



## mattinator (29. November 2010)

LuXTuX schrieb:


> und GZ an The_Master_of_MORARE für seine 10.000e WU


Na, da reihe ich mich doch selbstverständlich mit ein.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. November 2010)

acer86 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> ja leider, hab auf mein Aquaduct 360Xt über 3 Wochen gewartet leider.
> 
> Hab bis jetzt 4 mal bestellt bei Aquatuning, und 3 mal davon hat es überdurchschnittlich lange gedauert, aber sonst war eigentlich alles ok.


Das mit der langen Lieferzeit kenn ich auch, aber ich meine mehr wie lange sie brauchen um auf ein Mail zu reagieren. 

Im Februar eröffnet ein neuer Internetladen in der Schweiz seine Pforten, ich hoffe er kann (kenn den Geschäftsinhaber persönlich, hat einen Laden) seine Preis- und Lieferzeiten-Versprechen einhalten die er angibt. Nach eigenen Angaben sollte er dann einer der günstigsten, wenn nicht sogar der günstigste Anbieter in der Schweiz sein. 
Wir werden's sehn. 
Wäre toll, ist von meinem Arbeitsort nur 2km weg.


----------



## Julian Kruck (29. November 2010)

so meine erste 6811 ist gestorben nach etwa 40° grund war aber nicht ersichtlich, ist nach einem neustart verschwunden gwesen...naja das system läuft seit dem treiber wechsel instabil und wollte sowieso auf windwos 7 endlich wechseln(noch vista) das wird dann morgen der fall sein und dann hoff ich dass ich mal richtig durchfalten kann mit der karte und cpu, dass meine 24h average steigen und vll auch ein a.meier zu fall gebracht werden kann


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. November 2010)

Julian Kruck schrieb:


> dass meine 24h average steigen und vll auch ein a.meier zu fall gebracht werden kann


Ich muss mir doch noch nen dritten Faltserver zulegen, falls du kommst. 
Unter welchem Namen faltest du eigentlich? 
Hast dein Status ja nicht in der Signatur. 
Ich bin ja noch nicht auf meinem alten Platz in der Teamwertung, geht aber nicht mehr lang.


----------



## Julian Kruck (29. November 2010)

jk ist mein name. aber die suche findet mich nicht, alle namen müssen nämlich länger als 3 zeichen sein. ich habs gscahfft mit jk@home dass nur jk in der database rüberkommt...bei standtfort direkt hab ich noch im certifkat 0 punkte weil da nämlich auch jk drin ist, offiziel ist aber jk@home...naja
hier der link

ja faltest schon länger mit hab ich gesehen. hab jetz dann blad 2 jähriges hab imemr konstant mit nem quad mitgefaltet. halbes jahr Q9450 mit 4x 3,2Ghz dann a viertel jahr X810 mit 4x 2,6Ghz, seitdem jetz mit dem X955 mit 4x 3,4Ghz und seit neuestem auch mit ner 8800GT bin konstant am start schaun ma mal wer länger durchhält
mein traum ist immer noch ein serverboard mit 2x magnycore von amd mit 2x 12Kernen wird wahrscheinlich nachm abi dann kommen, wenn alles klappt^^


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. November 2010)

Also in der TeamUser-Liste dauchst du auf, vor mir. 

Wen ich an meine Anfangszeit denke: Meine 1. Faltmaschiene war meine PS3, die immernoch fleissig mitfaltet, momentan 2610 WU's 
Am Anfang kamm ich mit der alleine bis auf Platz 68 oder 69 vor und dann gings Berg ab, Grund: GPU-Client.
Es ging runter bis auf Platz 139: Da fing ich an mit meinem ä, wie nenn ich ihn,... ä Faltserverchen (?) 24/7 mitzufalten, Atom N270 (seit rund 1,5 Jahren bis heute)  Kleinvieh macht auch Mist und ich brauch auch was verücktes.  Sind bis heute 262 Wu's. 
Als das auch noch nicht reichte schickte ich meinen Atlon XP 3200+ OC 2,4GHz ins Rennen , leider ohne GPU (7800GT, nix Cuda).
So konnte ich mich wenigsten vor dem weiteren Absinken bewahren. 
Dann wurde es Juli dieses Jahres und mein Athlon quittierte nach 6 Jahren sein Dienst, ruhe in Frieden, hast es verdient. 
Dann kam mein aktuelles System mit dem es wieder steil nach oben geht.


----------



## LuXTuX (30. November 2010)

wieviel PPD macht denn dein Atom N270?
Bin am überlegen mir so aus Dollerei paar ASUS AT3N7A-I Mini-ITX Mainboard (MiniTechNet.de Testbericht)
oder so in der Richtung hinzustellen. So Funfaltserverchen,   kann man ja noch als Fileserver missbrauchen oder so.
Kommen die an eine PS3 ran?


----------



## Julian Kruck (30. November 2010)

und schon wieder hat ne 6811er einfach so zum falten aufgehört. hab system neugestatet und schon fängt se wieder von vorne an...kanns doch ned sein??


----------



## T0M@0 (30. November 2010)

LuXTuX schrieb:


> wieviel PPD macht denn dein Atom N270?
> Bin am überlegen mir so aus Dollerei paar ASUS AT3N7A-I Mini-ITX Mainboard (MiniTechNet.de Testbericht)
> oder so in der Richtung hinzustellen. So Funfaltserverchen,   kann man ja noch als Fileserver missbrauchen oder so.
> Kommen die an eine PS3 ran?



ATOM: etwas über 195 PPD vielleicht
PS3: 1500-2000 PPD

hat wenig sinn einen ATOM falten zu lassen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. November 2010)

LuXTuX schrieb:


> wieviel PPD macht denn dein Atom N270?


Mein Kleiner (Asus Eee 1000H, WinXP) macht +-86PPD's.



T0M@0 schrieb:


> hat wenig sinn einen ATOM falten zu lassen


Heisst ja nicht umsonst "Faltserverchen".  Was wilst du erwarten bei 18Watt? 
Wie gesagt, ich brauch auch was Verrrücktes.


----------



## Bumblebee (30. November 2010)

Julian Kruck schrieb:


> so meine erste 6811 ist gestorben nach etwa 40%


 


Julian Kruck schrieb:


> und schon wieder hat ne 6811er einfach so zum falten aufgehört. hab system neugestartet und schon fängt se wieder von vorne an...kanns doch ned sein??


 
Mal eine Frage dazu...

Wie lange wirst du dich noch mit diesen offensichtlich mehr als instabilen Teilen abplagen??


----------



## acer86 (30. November 2010)

Hi

Endlich bin ich auch im Club der Folding@Home Millionäre


----------



## Bumblebee (30. November 2010)

Grats @acer86

Natürlich schreib ich es gleich auch noch in die Würdigung


----------



## acer86 (30. November 2010)

Möchte mich hier auch noch mal beim Team Bedanken die mir meine 

Unzähligen Fragen beantwortet haben und mir immer Weiter geholfen haben wen mal nix mehr ging ohne Euch hätte ich das nicht geschafft


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. November 2010)

Grats acer. 
Die erste von vielen. 



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage dazu...
> 
> Wie lange wirst du dich noch mit diesen offensichtlich mehr als instabilen Teilen abplagen??


Lass ihn doch, wenn er mir schon die Gelegenheit gibt ihn einzuholen.


----------



## Julian Kruck (30. November 2010)

das problem liegt ja nicht an der wu an sich, sondern daran dass der fortschritt einfach nicht gespeichert wird. bei kleinen speicherts er einwandfrei, aber bei großen fangt er abundzu wieder von vorne an. jetz grad läuft eine bei 4% wieder weiter...komisches Teil...

naja, heute wird vista platt gebügelt und windows 7 drauf gehaun, dann läuft hoffentlich alles besser
um genau das zu verhindern tu ich nebenbei die 8800Gt übertakten^^ aber viel wirds nicht bringen, iwann wirst du sicher an mir vorbei ziehn...


----------



## p00nage (30. November 2010)

Ich komme zurzeit auch mit großen schritten von hinten  jedoch läuft zurzeit eig nur mein pc, muss ma wieder ps3 mitlaufen lassen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. November 2010)

Julian Kruck schrieb:


> das problem liegt ja nicht an der wu an sich, sondern daran dass der fortschritt einfach nicht gespeichert wird. bei kleinen speicherts er einwandfrei, aber bei großen fangt er abundzu wieder von vorne an. jetz grad läuft eine bei 4% wieder weiter...komisches Teil...
> 
> naja, heute wird vista platt gebügelt und windows 7 drauf gehaun, dann läuft hoffentlich alles besser
> um genau das zu verhindern tu ich nebenbei die 8800Gt übertakten^^ aber viel wirds nicht bringen, iwann wirst du sicher an mir vorbei ziehn...


Ich hab Win7 x64 drauf, aber auch ohne OC hat es 5 P6811 verbraten. 
Seit dem hab ich damit aufgehört 6811 fallten zu wollen und bedaure es nicht.


----------



## nfsgame (30. November 2010)

Meine beiden Karten laufen ohne Probs mit 6811ern. Außer mein Vater dreht die Sichrung raus...


----------



## Bumblebee (30. November 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Meine beiden Karten laufen ohne Probs mit 6811ern.


 
Ja, nur - wenn ich dich richtig verstanden hatte, bügelst du die Teile auf *NICHT*-Fermi's
Die können das offensichtlich ab ...


----------



## acer86 (30. November 2010)

Hi

ich hab zwar erst 4 Stück davon gehabt aber bis Jetzt liefen sie ohne Probleme durch auf der gtx460 mit sehr viel OC.

ist aber so wie es aussieht sehr System abhängig, von meinen Beobachtungen her liegt es wen es nicht durchläuft an zu viel OC in Verbindung mit   zu hohen Temp´s der Karte/Spawa´s 

das beste ist wen es nicht Stabil läuft advmethod flag weglassen und erst mal mit den 6800er zufrieden geben. 

Was bei mir noch geholfen hat, der neue 6.40r2 Client ist etwas stabiler


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. November 2010)

acer86 schrieb:


> Was bei mir noch geholfen hat, der neue 6.40r2 Client ist etwas stabiler


Wo ist den der versteckt? Beta?


----------



## The Master of MORARE (30. November 2010)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wo ist den der versteckt? Beta?


Würd ich auch gern wissen.
Vielleicht der 6.41er vom 18. November?
Index of /~friedrim


----------



## Henninges (30. November 2010)

jungens,... wisst ihr was mir eben so beim lesen aufgefallen ist ?

seit morare den ort seiner herkunft "verschlüsselt" hat, steigen immer mehr leute auf diesen "zug" um...warum nur ?


----------



## acer86 (30. November 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Würd ich auch gern wissen.
> Vielleicht der 6.41er vom 18. November?
> Index of /~friedrim



Hi

ja genau den meinte ich, hatte leide die Seite nicht gespeichert und konnte es nicht mehr so schnell finden  wo ich es her hatte.

hier noch ein Bild vom Client


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. November 2010)

Wie funktioniert das Update mit dieser Liste?
http://www.stanford.edu/~friedrim/Folding@home-Win32-GPU-systray-641.msi herunterladen, ausführen, Config einstellen und Flags setzten, Ordner kopieren und für zweiten Clienten in zweitem Ordner einrichten und Fertig?

Blick da irgendwie nicht ganz durch.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (30. November 2010)

Henninges schrieb:


> jungens,... wisst ihr was mir eben so beim lesen aufgefallen ist ?
> 
> seit morare den ort seiner herkunft "verschlüsselt" hat, steigen immer mehr leute auf diesen "zug" um...warum nur ?


Vor allem seitdem NFS damit angefangen hat .


acer86 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> ja genau den meinte ich, hatte leide die Seite nicht gespeichert und konnte es nicht mehr so schnell finden  wo ich es her hatte.
> 
> hier noch ein Bild vom Client


Also doch 6.4*1*r2


A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wie funktioniert das Update mit dieser Liste?
> http://www.stanford.edu/~friedrim/Folding@home-Win32-GPU-systray-641.msi herunterladen, ausführen, Config einstellen und Flags setzten, Ordner kopieren und für zweiten Clienten in zweitem Ordner einrichten und Fertig?
> 
> Blick da irgendwie nicht durch.


Das Verzeichnis ist, so vermute ich, von den wenigsten genutzt. Es wird scheinbar immer aktualisiert, sofern es etwas neues gibt . Egal ob es öffentlich gemacht wird oder nicht .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. November 2010)

@The Master of MORARE
Eigendlich hatte ich mehr damit gemeind wie ich es auf meinem PC anwenden muss das beide GPU's wieder falten. Ich hab es noch nie mit der Seite gemacht.


----------



## acer86 (30. November 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Vor allem seitdem NFS damit angefangen hat .
> 
> Also doch 6.4*1*r2



Ja war doch der 6.41r2 sorry hatte mich vertippt 


@A.Meier-PS3

was ich fast noch vergessen habe die Heruntergeladene EXE musst du erst noch umbenennen  sie heißt erst " Folding@home.exe_console"  du musst den Unterstrich und console entfernen (sollte dan so aussehen  "Folding@home.exe") WICHTIG erst die Datei wie sie in mein Anhang drin  ist in den Ordner Kopieren (entpacken) wo die 6.40r1 Dateien drin sind dann die alte 6.40r1 EXE löschen und dan erst die Datei umbenennen.

P.s. am besten den Client neu einrichten, ich wollte auch erst mein 6.40r1 einfach auf 6.41r2 ändern aber es kam nur zu Fehler, also hab ich den 6.40r1 frisch heruntergeladen und die 6.41r2 exe ersetzt dann alles eingestellt.


----------



## Henninges (30. November 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Vor allem seitdem NFS damit angefangen hat...



LOL...stimmt...jetzt raff ich das erst...*ZUG*...


----------



## nfsgame (30. November 2010)

Ich darf das doch wohl noch machen dürfen!? 
Außerdem war mir als ich das gemacht hab gar nicht mehr bewusst das unser Master das auch so "verschlüsselt" hat .
Und hätte Toxy dat nicht "hinterfragt" hättens auch nicht so viele nachgemacht.


----------



## Henninges (30. November 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ich darf das doch wohl noch machen dürfen!?



absolut.


----------



## T0M@0 (30. November 2010)

in Garbsen stand mal ein Zug im Garten xD


----------



## computertod (30. November 2010)

so, mein Q6600 faltet jetzt auch mit 3Ghz, allerdings kommen da bei einer TPF von 27:04 nur 662 PPD raus...


----------



## acer86 (30. November 2010)

computertod schrieb:


> so, mein Q6600 faltet jetzt auch mit 3Ghz, allerdings kommen da bei einer TPF von 27:04 nur 662 PPD raus...



Ist viel zu wenig, was hast du für ein Client Installiert? und welche Wu hast du bekommen.?


----------



## computertod (30. November 2010)

client ist der smp v6, bzw. "FAH6.30-win32-SMP.zip" und die WU ist eine 6052(R0, C173, G128)
als flag hab ich "-smp" gesetzt


----------



## acer86 (30. November 2010)

computertod schrieb:


> client ist der smp v6, bzw. "FAH6.30-win32-SMP.zip" und die WU ist eine 6052(R0, C173, G128)
> als flag hab ich "-smp" gesetzt



Mhh .......

guck bitte mal Im Taskmanager ob er alle Kerne aus lastet wen er das nicht macht änder mal den smp flag auf -smp 4 und füg noch -forceasm hinzu ist zwar nicht nötig kan aber nicht schaden

normal sollten bei den Client und bei 3.0Ghz so um die 5000-5500PPD rauskommen


----------



## mattinator (30. November 2010)

computertod schrieb:


> client ist der smp v6, bzw. "FAH6.30-win32-SMP.zip" und die WU ist eine 6052(R0, C173, G128)
> als flag hab ich "-smp" gesetzt



Nimm mal -smp 4 .

EDIT: Ups, zu spät.


----------



## computertod (30. November 2010)

ok, mal sehen obs was bringt


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. November 2010)

acer86 schrieb:


> Ja war doch der 6.41r2 sorry hatte mich vertippt
> 
> 
> @A.Meier-PS3
> ...


Hab es so gemacht, den Core hat er sich geholt, aber jetzt sagen beide die Datei "cudart32_30_14.dll" fehlt.
Hab vorher noch sicherheitshalber die alten Clienten kopiert, da ist die Datei vorhanden. Kann ich die nehmen oder lieber neu herunterladen? Wenn ja, wo?


----------



## acer86 (30. November 2010)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Hab es so gemacht, den Core hat er sich geholt, aber jetzt sagen beide die Datei "cudart32_30_14.dll" fehlt.
> Hab vorher noch sicherheitshalber die alten Clienten kopiert, da ist die Datei vorhanden. Kann ich die nehmen oder lieber neu herunterladen? Wenn ja, wo?


Mhh.... komisch hatte das problem nicht bei mir aber nimm am besten die datei aus dein alten Client


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. November 2010)

Beide GPU's falten wieder, danke acer86. 
Nächstes Problem: HFM erkennt beide Clienten nicht mehr, Ordner stimmt. 

Edit: Könnte es sein das es an der fehlenden "unitinfo" liegt?


----------



## acer86 (30. November 2010)

das hatte ich auch aber vergessen zu sagen sorry

Ich habe bei mir den Gpu Client aus HFM.NET gelöscht und neu eingefügt. 

Weil HFM.NET manchmal Probleme macht wen man neue Clients einfügt hab ich den Rechner noch neu gestartet und dan ging alles wider.


----------



## computertod (30. November 2010)

hm, -smp 4 und -forceasm bringen anscheinend nichts...
TPF ist bei 27:04 geblieben und die PPD auch bei 662,6 ...
oder liegt das daran, dass er bis jetzt "nur" ein Prozent berechnet hat?
im Hintergrund läuft atm noch der Client für die 8800GT, den für die HD5770 hab ich vorrübergehend nicht gestartet


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. November 2010)

Beide Clienten nochmals neu gestartet und jetzt funktionierts. 
Haben beide ihre WU's von ganz vorne begonnen an zufalten und haben dabei die Datei selber geschrieben. 
2X28% bachab  
Naja, was soll's, giebt schlimmeres. 

Edit: Meine beiden WU's sind nicht bachab, hab ja noch die Sicherheitskoppie.  Eingefügt inklusive unitinfo => 2x28%


----------



## acer86 (30. November 2010)

computertod schrieb:


> hm, -smp 4 und -forceasm bringen anscheinend nichts...
> TPF ist bei 27:04 geblieben und die PPD auch bei 662,6 ...
> oder liegt das daran, dass er bis jetzt "nur" ein Prozent berechnet hat?
> im Hintergrund läuft atm noch der Client für die 8800GT, den für die HD5770 hab ich vorrübergehend nicht gestartet



sind alle 4 Core´s ausgelastet ? Guck bitte malin dein Taskmanager ob er 100% auslastung hat und wie viel Prozent der SMP2 Client davon bekommt.

wen das alles in Ordnung ist am besten mal Client Neustarten vielleicht hat er den smp 4 flag noch nicht übernommen, gegebenenfalls den Rechner mal neu starten


----------



## acer86 (30. November 2010)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Beide Clienten nochmals neu gestartet und jetzt funktionierts.
> Haben beide ihre WU's von ganz vorne begonnen an zufalten und haben dabei die Datei selber geschrieben.
> 2X20% bachab
> Naja, was soll's, giebt schlimmeres.



Richtig! vielleicht läuft es jetzt besser und bricht nicht mehr ab dan sind auch die 2X20% zu verschmerzen


----------



## computertod (30. November 2010)

acer86 schrieb:


> sind alle 4 Core´s ausgelastet ?


jop:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jetzt sind 3 Prozent berechnet, TPF liegt bei 15:56 und 1466,9 PPD
steigt also noch hoff ich mal


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. November 2010)

acer86 schrieb:


> Richtig! vielleicht läuft es jetzt besser und bricht nicht mehr ab dan sind auch die 2X20% zu verschmerzen


Stabil waren eigentlich alle bis auf die P6811er, mein Verdacht liegt da eh auf meinen spa-Kühlern, liefen mit 625/1250MHz stabil. 
Ich hab sowieso vor solange es geht die P6811 zu meiden, Credit/Faltzeit-Verhältnis im Vergleich zu den P6800 ist .


----------



## acer86 (30. November 2010)

computertod schrieb:


> jop:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja einfach mal warten und den Rechner in ruhe Falten lassen dan sollten die PPD bis auf ca. 5000-5500 hoch gehen je nach dem wie viel dein GPU client zieht.


----------



## computertod (30. November 2010)

naja, der nvidia client zieht da nicht viel leistung im gegensatz zum ati clienten


----------



## acer86 (30. November 2010)

computertod schrieb:


> naja, der nvidia client zieht da nicht viel leistung im gegensatz zum ati clienten



Ein weiterer Grund warum es sich momentan nicht lohnt mit ner ati zu Falten,


----------



## mattinator (30. November 2010)

computertod schrieb:


> jetzt sind 3 Prozent berechnet, TPF liegt bei 15:56 und 1466,9 PPD
> steigt also noch hoff ich mal



Hast Du in den Preferences von HFM.NET unter Options "Calculate Bonus Credit and PPD" aktiviert ?


----------



## Julian Kruck (30. November 2010)

so, melde mich nach einige verzögerungen wieder zurück! mein erstes mal windows 7 auf nem raidsystem zu installieren mit unsignierten treibern...war ein bisschen holprig das ganze, aber jetz läuft und faltet alles
mal hoffen dass das jetz so weiter geht


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Dezember 2010)

Julian Kruck schrieb:


> so, melde mich nach einige verzögerungen wieder zurück! mein erstes mal windows 7 auf nem raidsystem zu installieren mit unsignierten treibern...war ein bisschen holprig das ganze, aber jetz läuft und faltet alles
> mal hoffen dass das jetz so weiter geht


Willkomen bei den Win7-Faltern. 

Hab da ne Frage bezüglich dem "unsigniertem Treiber": Hast du einfach die "Signaturprüfung" ausgeschaltet oder weisst du wie man einen Treiber signiert? 
Hab da auch ein Problem mit einem unsigniertem Treiber (PS3-Gamepad), aber die Signaturprüfung dauerhaft ausschalten will ich nicht. 
Momentan mach ich es mit F8 beim Start von Win7.


----------



## Julian Kruck (1. Dezember 2010)

mein problem war eher dass ich nen unsignierten treiber während der isntallation hatte. da gabs leider keinen umweg. hab mir diverse treiber unter geladen und es probiert, und dann gings auf einmal^^

und zu deinem problem: da gibts viele tipps im internet. gibt auch ein programm dass F8 sozusagen immer automatisch drückt. google mal...genaueres kann ich dir jetz leider auch nicht sagen.


----------



## Schmicki (1. Dezember 2010)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Hab da auch ein Problem mit einem unsigniertem Treiber (PS3-Gamepad)...



Nimm doch einfach ein XBOX360-Gamepad - funktioniert unter Win tatellos. 
Seitdem ich GTA4 auf dem PC gezockt habe, liebe ich das XBOX360-Gamepad.
Leider erkennt die PS3 das Pad nicht. 
Egal, im Moment brauche ich sowieso nur ein Lenkrad -->  GT5

Der angenehme Nebeneffekt: Der PC kann in Ruhe falten!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Dezember 2010)

Schmicki schrieb:


> Nimm doch einfach ein XBOX360-Gamepad - funktioniert unter Win tatellos.
> Seitdem ich GTA4 auf dem PC gezockt habe, liebe ich das XBOX360-Gamepad.
> Leider erkennt die PS3 das Pad nicht.
> Egal, im Moment brauche ich sowieso nur ein Lenkrad -->  GT5
> ...





> Hab da auch ein Problem mit einem unsigniertem Treiber (PS3-Gamepad), aber die Signaturprüfung dauerhaft ausschalten will ich nicht.


Wäre ja eine weitere Blamage für Microsoft wen das XBOX360-Gamepad nicht erkannt werden würde. 
PS3-Gamepad bringt man schon zum laufen, aber eben kein signierter Treiber.  Darum frag ich ja nach dem Signieren. 
Lenkrad hab ich schon, macht aber bei NfS: HP keinen Sinn meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Gast3737 (1. Dezember 2010)

Bis Platz 50 falte ich noch dann ist erstmal wieder ne Weile Pause. Es sei ich stolper im Geld und es fallen zwei GTS450 in den zweit Rechner..


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Dezember 2010)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> Bis Platz 50 falte ich noch dann ist erstmal wieder ne Weile Pause. Es sei ich stolper im Geld und es fallen zwei GTS450 in den zweit Rechner..


 
Ach gibs doch zu - du willst einfach wieder mehr "Fallouten"


----------



## Gast3737 (1. Dezember 2010)

meine Motivation sinkt wieder mal.. 24/7 läuft der PC ja fast..New Vegas zocke ich auch mit F@H an..das wird nicht aus gemacht egal was ich tue..


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Dezember 2010)

@The Master of MORARE: Grats zu deiner 6.Million.  

Heute morgen hat der einte Singel-Client auf meinem Faltserverchen innerhalb von 5 Tagen schon die 3. WU verworfen.  Eine verworfen, eine gefaltet, eine verworfen, eine gefaltet, eine verworfen.
Werd heute Abend die Fehlermeldung posten, irgendwas mit Gromacs.


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Dezember 2010)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @The Master of MORARE: Grats zu deiner 6.Million.
> 
> Heute morgen hat der eine Single-Client auf meinem Faltserverchen innerhalb von 5 Tagen schon die 3. WU verworfen.  Eine verworfen, eine gefaltet, eine verworfen, eine gefaltet, eine verworfen.
> Werd heute Abend die Fehlermeldung posten, irgendwas mit Gromacs.


 
Hhhmmmm, hast du schon mal versucht die zweite (die eh verworfen wird) gleich nach dem Beginn zu löschen und eine neue zu holen??


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Dezember 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Hhhmmmm, hast du schon mal versucht die zweite (die eh verworfen wird) gleich nach dem Beginn zu löschen und eine neue zu holen??


Nein, noch nicht.
Probier's Morgen oder Übermorgen mal aus.


----------



## Julian Kruck (1. Dezember 2010)

hab unter windows 7 jetzt 5000 ppds, also ne steigerung, obwohl die auslastung der graka sehr stark pendelt? macht des betriebssystem so viel aus? hab im übrigen jetzt einfach provisorisch nen 120er vor die 8800GT geklemmt^^ gleich mal 3° weniger^^ das problem ist scheinbar eher die abluft, aber mehr kann ich da leider nicht machn naja, 82° taugen ja auch
@ meier, wird schon bisschen schwieriger für dich jetz


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Dezember 2010)

Irgendwie hab ich gerade ein Déjà Vu, schaltet meinen PC ein und was seh ich: Beide GPU-Clienten sind nicht mehr 6.41r2 sondern wieder 6.30r1!
Was geht hier ab? 

Edit: Hier noch die Fehlermeldung vom Singel-Client.


----------



## LuXTuX (1. Dezember 2010)

ich hab mir heute die gts450 gegönnt. 
die karte piiep, wenns faltet, sonst isse ruhig. mit dem gpu3 client knapp 9k ppd, ist das nicht bissl wenig? oder besser mit dem gpu2 weiterfalten?


----------



## acer86 (1. Dezember 2010)

LuXTuX schrieb:


> ich hab mir heute die gts450 gegönnt.
> die karte piiep, wenns faltet, sonst isse ruhig. mit dem gpu3 client knapp 9k ppd, ist das nicht bissl wenig? oder besser mit dem gpu2 weiterfalten?




Nein ist Richtig die neuen Wu´s sind shader anzahl lastig also umso mehr shader die Karte hat um so mehr PPD bringen die neuen Wu´s ala P6800(11)

Bei den alten 912/925 hat die GTS450 mit OC noch 15k PPD gemacht jetzt nur noch 8-9k

bei den GTX460er ist es genau so von ehemals 17004PPD zu 12200PPD´s bei den 6800wu´s



@A.Meier 

da würde ich sagen ein Typischer fall von WINDOOF

am besten die Clients noch mal einrichten und dan Neustarten dan sollte er eigentlich nix mehr verlieren beim neustart


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Dezember 2010)

acer86 schrieb:


> da würde ich sagen ein Typischer fall von WINDOOF
> 
> am besten die Clients noch mal einrichten und dan Neustarten dan sollte er eigentlich nix mehr verlieren beim neustart


Hab ich schon, mal schauen was er Morgen Abend macht. 
Finde das alles sehr seltsam, Verknüpfen und alles waren wieder auf dem alten Stand. Wen die WU's auch noch auf dem Stand von gestern gewesen wären, hätte ich gesagt eine Systemwiederherstellung hat stattgefunden. 

Ich hab momentan berechtigte Zweifel ob ich meine beiden GPU-Kühler noch vor Weihnachten bekommen, laut Interseite hat er (Gaser) seit dem 29.11 bis ca. 20.12 Ferien.


----------



## LuXTuX (1. Dezember 2010)

acer86 schrieb:


> Nein ist Richtig die neuen Wu´s sind shader anzahl lastig also umso mehr shader die Karte hat um so mehr PPD bringen die neuen Wu´s ala P6800(11)
> 
> Bei den alten 912/925 hat die GTS450 mit OC noch 15k PPD gemacht jetzt nur noch 8-9k
> 
> bei den GTX460er ist es genau so von ehemals 17004PPD zu 12200PPD´s bei den 6800wu´s



soll heissen, alles im grünen bereich


----------



## acer86 (1. Dezember 2010)

LuXTuX schrieb:


> soll heissen, alles im grünen bereich



Ja wen du ein 6800(11) hast und die mit 9k PPD laufen sollte alles in Ordnung sein, mit etwas Mehr OC sollten noch 10K möglich sein 

Wie weit ist deine Übertaktet?


----------



## computertod (1. Dezember 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Hast Du in den Preferences von HFM.NET unter Options "Calculate Bonus Credit and PPD" aktiviert ?


jop, ist aktiviert


----------



## LuXTuX (1. Dezember 2010)

ist eine P6800. da ich im Moment WOW zocke sind es noch 7734PPD.
Übertaktet ist die gar nicht. Also frisch eingebaut, Treiber neu installiert (260.99).


----------



## acer86 (1. Dezember 2010)

LuXTuX schrieb:


> ist eine P6800. da ich im Moment WOW zocke sind es noch 7734PPD.
> Übertaktet ist die gar nicht. Also frisch eingebaut, Treiber neu installiert (260.99).



Ist es einen vom Hersteller Übertaktete Karte? 

wen es möglich ist Installiere den Neueren Treiber  263.06 (ist noch nee Beta) der hat bei mir 200PPD mehr gebracht gegenüber den 260.99


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Dezember 2010)

> Ich hab momentan berechtigte Zweifel ob ich meine beiden GPU-Kühler noch vor Weihnachten bekommen, laut Interseite hat er (Gaser) seit dem 29.11 bis ca. 20.12 Ferien.


Hab gerade ne Mail von ihn bekommen: nix Ferien, Unfall.


----------



## LuXTuX (1. Dezember 2010)

acer86 schrieb:


> Ist es einen vom Hersteller Übertaktete Karte?
> 
> wen es möglich ist Installiere den Neueren Treiber  263.06 (ist noch nee Beta) der hat bei mir 200PPD mehr gebracht gegenüber den 260.99



GPU Clock 882.3MHZ
GPU Mem 975MHz
GPU Shader 1760MHz

ka, ob die Werksseitig übertaktet ist. ist von Gainward.


----------



## nfsgame (1. Dezember 2010)

Ein gutes hat der Winter: Die 9800GT chillt bei 29°C nach mehreren Stunden falten an einem P6811 . Nebenbei stehen die Chancen gut, dass morgen die Schule ausfällt durch den Schnee .


----------



## acer86 (1. Dezember 2010)

LuXTuX schrieb:


> GPU Clock 882.3MHZ
> GPU Mem 975MHz
> GPU Shader 1760MHz
> 
> ka, ob die Werksseitig übertaktet ist. ist von Gainward.



die ist sogar ziemlich weit übertaktet Standard ist 783 Mhz CPU und 1566 Mhz Shader 


@A.Meier

Das hört sich nicht gut an


----------



## LuXTuX (1. Dezember 2010)

die Temp liegt bei 70 Grad. Lüfter läuft bei 30%.


----------



## acer86 (1. Dezember 2010)

LuXTuX schrieb:


> die Temp liegt bei 70 Grad. Lüfter läuft bei 30%.



Das hört sich sehr gut an, werd mir wen ich wider Geld habe in mein alten Server eine GTS450 einbauen, das PPD/watt Verhältnis ist halt gegenüber zur GTX460 noch besser. 

Die Temp´s sind auch ok, da muss ich mir nicht noch nee Wasserkühlung kaufen für den Server


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Dezember 2010)

acer86 schrieb:


> die ist sogar ziemlich weit übertaktet Standard ist 783 Mhz CPU und 1566 Mhz Shader
> 
> 
> @A.Meier
> ...


Leider. Hatte eigendlich gehofft in den Weihnachtsferien alles einzubauen und solange die Ferien dauern 24/7 zu falten.

783/1566MHz ist bei Gainwart der Stanardtakt, getakt wird so die GTS 450 und die GTS 450 GOOD.
Giebt nocht die GTS 450 GS mit 880/1760MHz und die Speerspitze GTS450 GLH mit 930/1860MHz. 

@LuXTuX: Ich hätte mir die GLH geholt, sind nur 15CHF bzw. 10Euro mehr gewesen.


----------



## acer86 (1. Dezember 2010)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Leider. Hatte eigendlich gehofft in den Weihnachtsferien alles einzubauen und solange die Ferien dauern 24/7 zu falten.
> Speerspitze GTS450 GLH mit 930/1860MHz.
> 
> gewesen.




930/1860MHz

Und das als Serien Karte, wusste nicht das die Hersteller so hoch Gehen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Dezember 2010)

acer86 schrieb:


> 930/1860MHz
> 
> Und das als Serien Karte, wusste nicht das die Hersteller so hoch Gehen.


Ein wenig OC => 1GHz. 

Edit: Mein 1090t macht ja bald meinem Faltserverchen Konkurenz: 
Spiele momentan NfS: HP und der SMP bricht bis auf 550PPD ein. 
NfS. HP scheind Multicores gut auszunutzten.


----------



## LuXTuX (1. Dezember 2010)

@A.Meier-PS3

hab mir die beim Händler meines Vertrauens gekauft. Er hatte nur diese und eine 460er für so 40Euronen mehr.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Dezember 2010)

LuXTuX schrieb:


> @A.Meier-PS3
> 
> hab mir die beim Händler meines Vertrauens gekauft. Er hatte nur diese und eine 460er für so 40Euronen mehr.


Na dann hoffen wir das du glücklich mir ihr wirst. 

SMP 160PPD!


----------



## LuXTuX (1. Dezember 2010)

jetzt warte ich nur noch auf die X4 95Watt Version, die passt noch auf mein Board.
Dann ist der Rechner fast perfekt


----------



## trucker1963 (2. Dezember 2010)

Hallo! Weiss jemand,ob es wieder Probleme mit den Pointsgutschriften gibt?
Habe gestern zwei 6811-er abgeliefert und noch keine Points dafür erhalten,sollten ja 2 x 7202 Points sein.


----------



## Sir_Danus (2. Dezember 2010)

Jupiiiiiiiiii
Habe jetzt die 1000 geknackt

Sir_Danus - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Julian Kruck (2. Dezember 2010)

@ danus, glückwunsch jeder hat mal so angefangen...

also ich bin jetz wieder voll am start, wobei ich überlege wieder auf vista zu wechseln... meine tv-kartensoftware ist nicht so optimal auf windows 7. die alte ist besser läuft aber halt nicht mehr unter win 7 
ich glaub ich lass jetz mal so bis zu weihnachtsferien...dann gibts hdd-update und bis dahin überleg ich mir was ich in sachen windows mach


----------



## LuXTuX (2. Dezember 2010)

kannste da nicht diesen kompatibitätsmodus nutzen? falls das überhaupt sinn macht.


----------



## Julian Kruck (2. Dezember 2010)

der kompimodus hilft da leider auch nichts, bzw. ich hab ihn ehrlich gesagt gar nicht ausprobiert da er bei mir so gut wie nie was gebracht hat, außer bei cs:s ...werd ich beizeiten mal nachholn


----------



## T0M@0 (2. Dezember 2010)

Julian Kruck schrieb:


> @ danus, glückwunsch jeder hat mal so angefangen...
> 
> also ich bin jetz wieder voll am start, wobei ich überlege wieder auf vista zu wechseln... meine tv-kartensoftware ist nicht so optimal auf windows 7. die alte ist besser läuft aber halt nicht mehr unter win 7
> ich glaub ich lass jetz mal so bis zu weihnachtsferien...dann gibts hdd-update und bis dahin überleg ich mir was ich in sachen windows mach



bevor ich zu Vista wechseln würde, hätte ich mir schon lange ne neue Karte gekauft


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Dezember 2010)

Julian Kruck schrieb:


> @ danus, glückwunsch jeder hat mal so angefangen...
> 
> also ich bin jetz wieder voll am start, wobei ich überlege wieder auf vista zu wechseln... meine tv-kartensoftware ist nicht so optimal auf windows 7. die alte ist besser läuft aber halt nicht mehr unter win 7
> ich glaub ich lass jetz mal so bis zu weihnachtsferien...dann gibts hdd-update und bis dahin überleg ich mir was ich in sachen windows mach


Bevor ich Vista installier kehre ich lieber zu XP zurück. 

Das Problem mit dem Systemwechseln (XP => Win7 X64) kenn ich:
Nero 6 verweigert den Dienst, wann hab ich eigentlich das letzte mal was gebrannt? 
Für meinen Scanner bekomme ich keine 64bit-Treiber, Problemm umgangen in den ich ihn an mein Faltserverchen (XP) angeschlossen habe. 

TV-Karte (Terratec) war kein Problem, ging leider beim Kurzschluss beim alten Bord zu Bruch. 


US Air Force: PS3-Verbund sucht Außerirdische - COMPUTER BILD SPIELE
Forschung: Playstation 3 (PS3) berechnet schwarze Löcher - COMPUTER BILD SPIELE

Da soll noch einer sagen die PS3 sei nichts gutes.


----------



## Sir_Danus (2. Dezember 2010)

Also Vista will ich nicht mal geschenkt!
Habe es leider auf einem Lapi und muss sagen es nervt mich tierisch wenn ich da was dran machen muss. Den Lapi benutzt nur noch meine Frau. Habe überall XP drauf. Nach Weihnachten will ich aber auf ein System Win 7 drauf ziehen. Habe es schon paar mal für andere gemacht und muss sagen es gefällt mir!

Ach ja und danke für die Gratulation -> die 900 ist bereits angepeilt


----------



## Julian Kruck (2. Dezember 2010)

nero 6 läuft bei mir, sowohl unter vista wie auch windows 7...und was habt ihr alle gegen vista? hab jetzt 2 jahre damit gelebt und keinerlei probleme gehabt. wenn kontensteuerung aus ist, ist es ein sehr schönes system und stabilitätsprobleme hatte ich jetzt auch nicht, und ich benutze bzw hab xp seit 2002 benutzt also weiß ich ein bisschen was von stabilen systemen vista dann ab 2008 und seit paar monaten windows 7 aufn 2. pc und jetzt auch hier...
und vista war im übrigen mein system dass am längsten ohne neuinstallation ausgehalten hat. gab ne zeit da hab ich echt alle 2 monate neues system aufgezogen, weil ich immer was an der hardware verändert hatte oder es iwelche andere probleme gab

und mich regts auf dass die stats nicht aktualisieren


----------



## acer86 (2. Dezember 2010)

Julian Kruck schrieb:


> nero 6 läuft bei mir, sowohl unter vista wie auch windows 7...und was habt ihr alle gegen vista? hab jetzt 2 jahre damit gelebt und keinerlei probleme gehabt. wenn Kontensteuerung aus ist, ist es ein sehr schönes system und stabilitätsprobleme hatte ich jetzt auch nicht, und ich benutze bzw hab xp seit 2002 benutzt also weiß ich ein bisschen was von stabilen systemen vista dann ab 2008 und seit paar monaten windows 7 aufn 2. pc und jetzt auch hier...
> und vista war im übrigen mein system dass am längsten ohne neuinstallation ausgehalten hat. gab ne zeit da hab ich echt alle 2 monate neues system aufgezogen, weil ich immer was an der hardware verändert hatte oder es iwelche andere probleme gab
> 
> und mich regts auf dass die stats nicht aktualisieren



Muss mich da ganz stark anschließen, Wo ich vor 2,5Jahren mein Pc Aufgebaut hatte habe ich mir damals Vista X64bit dazu gekauft und nutze es seit dem Ohne Probleme, klar ist es was anderes von XP zu vista zu wechseln, aber viele können sich noch erinner wie es damals bei XP war ich sag nur XP zeit vor der SP1 oder 2 da war es fast nicht nutzbar es gab kaum Treiber und viele Fehler im System. 

Es war halt ein Mutiger schritt von Microsoft so viele Neuerungen in das system zu bringen und sich endlich von den schon eingestaubten Grund system zu trennen.

Und wie es auch gesagt wurde wen die Kontensteuerung aus ist ist es sehr gut  nutzbar. 

Keine frage XP mit SP2 oder 3 ist eins von den Besten Systemen die MS je gemacht hat nur man muss  ganz klar sehen wie lange sie dafür gebraucht haben, und das sehr lange "gereifte" XP mit ein Komplett neuen System wie Vista zu vergleichen ist schon etwas unfair.

Klar will ich auch das Vista nicht in den Himmel loben, man hätte von anfang an vieles besser machen können um die Kunden verärgerung zu vermeiden, z.b. die Kompatibilität mit alter Hardware USW.
und seien wir ma ehrlich wen Vista nicht zu der Treiber Entwicklung geführt    hätte würde auf Win 7 auch nix Laufen. 


Ich sag ganz Klar Win 7 ist Nur das Vista wie es von Anfang an sein sollte!

mein MS Wertegang: DOS->3.1->win95->win98->win98se->winME->winXP->winVISTA->Win7


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Dezember 2010)

Julian Kruck schrieb:


> nero 6 läuft bei mir, sowohl unter vista wie auch windows 7
> 
> und mich regts auf dass die stats nicht aktualisieren


Nero 6 läuft leider nicht auf einem 64bit-Win7. 
Nero BurnLite wäre eine Lösung.

So richtig schlau, in welchen Rythmus die die User-Stats aktualisieren hab ich noch nicht begriefen. Unser Team-Status wird, glaub ich im 3h-Takt.


----------



## Sir_Danus (2. Dezember 2010)

Ich für meinen Teil sitze 5-6 Tage die Woche beruflich am Rechner und muss sagen, ein System, das mich bevormundet, geht gar nicht! Meine Firma hat erst dieses Jahr von Win 2000 auf XP gewechselt. Geplant war ein Wechsel auf Vista bereits vor zwei Jahren. Es gab aber zuviele Probleme und mit der Hauseigenen Software, die nicht mal MS lösen konnten. 
Bunter, lustiger, runder und all diese Dinge stöhren nur beim arbeiten. Wenn ich etwas im Arbeitsspeicher umschreiben will, muss ich vielleicht einmal gewarnt werden, aber mir nicht der Zugrif verweigert werden.
Privat bin ich auch viel am PC und selbst DirectX 10 konnte mich nicht umstimmen (auch wenn es mich sehr geärgert hat das es unter XP nicht ging).
Alles in allem ist es auch einwenig eine Geschmackssache.
Mein Systemverlauf sah so aus: Win 3.1 -> Win 3.11 -> Win 95 -> Win XP -> und jetzt kommt Win 7 . Die ganzen Zwischenstufen haben mir nicht zugesagt.


----------



## acer86 (2. Dezember 2010)

Hab mal eine Frage an Alle 

hat hier jemand von euch eine 9800GX2 mit dem GPU3 Client am Falten?

wen ja bitte könntet ihr mir kurz die daten geben wie viel PPD/Wu/Watt

Bin nämlich am überlegen ob ich auf das alte A8N entweder eine 9800GX2 raufstecke oder mir eine neue GTS 450 kaufe.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Dezember 2010)

Sir_Danus schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil sitze 5-6 Tage die Woche beruflich am Rechner und muss sagen, ein System, das mich bevormundet, geht gar nicht! Meine Firma hat erst dieses Jahr von Win 2000 auf XP gewechselt. Geplant war ein Wechsel auf Vista bereits vor zwei Jahren. Es gab aber zuviele Probleme und mit der Hauseigenen Software, die nicht mal MS lösen konnten.
> Bunter, lustiger, runder und all diese Dinge stöhren nur beim arbeiten. Wenn ich etwas im Arbeitsspeicher umschreiben will, muss ich vielleicht einmal gewarnt werden, aber mir nicht der Zugrif verweigert werden.
> Privat bin ich auch viel am PC und selbst DirectX 10 konnte mich nicht umstimmen (auch wenn es mich sehr geärgert hat das es unter XP nicht ging).
> Alles in allem ist es auch einwenig eine Geschmackssache.
> Mein Systemverlauf sah so aus: Win 3.1 -> Win 3.11 -> Win 95 -> Win XP -> und jetzt kommt Win 7 . Die ganzen Zwischenstufen haben mir nicht zugesagt.


Win 3.11 hab ich bei mir Zuhause auf einem Antik-Laptop Toshiba T1850 http://www.homecomputermuseum.de/comp/266_de.htm (386er, Schwarzweiss-Bildschirm). Was der beim Falten bringen würde? 1PPD? 
Win ME das du übersprungen hast muss ich erwänen, zwar nicht das stabilste aber man brachte alles zum laufen. 
Mein Verlauf: 3.1 > 3.11 > 95 > 95B+98+NT 4.0 parallel > 2000 > ME > XP > Win7.
Schlussendlich fast alle, wen auch gewisse nur kurz.


----------



## LuXTuX (3. Dezember 2010)

*RIP*
mein Linux Rechner hat sich heute verabschiedet, ein Faltrechner weniger *schnief*
Vermute mal das Board hat nen Schlag weg, Festplattenfehler ohne ende, obwohl die Platte mal grad 2 Wochen alt ist. Das DVD Laufwerk mag es auch nicht mehr. Vergisst immer, das es da ist -.-


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Dezember 2010)

@LuXTuX: Mein Beileid. 

Vom Mora noch keine Spur, dafür hab ich heute mein Kurzschlussmainboard vom Löttechniker zurückbekommen. 
Werde es test und mal schauen, vielleicht einen Faltserver daraus machen.


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Dezember 2010)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @LuXTuX: Mein Beileid.


 
Meins auch ...



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> heute mein Kurzschlussmainboard vom Löttechniker zurückbekommen.
> Werde es testen und mal schauen, vielleicht einen Faltserver daraus machen.


 
Also so eine Art von "Kurzschluss-Handlung"


----------



## The Master of MORARE (3. Dezember 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Meins auch ...



Und meines erst :'(.


----------



## Julian Kruck (3. Dezember 2010)

mir fehlen irgendwie die ganzen punkte von gestern? bzw von 2 aktuallisierungs zyklen? ist das bei euch auch so?

hab jetz nen elektroheizkörper im zimmer aufgestellt weil mein dad(seines zeichens heizungsbauer) keine zeit für unsere heizung hat und es bei mir im zimmer jetz scheiß kalt ist. pc steht leider in nem andern zimmer, aber des zimmer wird nur duch meinen folding rechner geheizt stabile 21° krieg ich mit meinen 280W hin^^


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Dezember 2010)

Julian Kruck schrieb:


> mir fehlen irgendwie die ganzen punkte von gestern? bzw von 2 aktuallisierungs zyklen? ist das bei euch auch so?
> 
> hab jetz nen elektroheizkörper im zimmer aufgestellt weil mein dad(seines zeichens heizungsbauer) keine zeit für unsere heizung hat und es bei mir im zimmer jetz scheiß kalt ist. pc steht leider in nem andern zimmer, aber des zimmer wird nur duch meinen folding rechner geheizt stabile 21° krieg ich mit meinen 280W hin^^


Laut User-Statistik hast du gestern 3XGPU à 1298Credits und 1XSMP à 2402Credits gefaltet, war es mehr?

In meinem Arbeitszimmer hab ich die Heizung ausgeschaltet, PC (400W) heizt das Zimmer bei geschlossener Türe auf 24°C, offen 22°C.


----------



## LuXTuX (3. Dezember 2010)

mein Rechner zuts nicht -.-
*zitterfrierbibber*

jetzt wo der Linux Rechner aus ist, ist es so komisch ruhig hier im Zimmer. Bekommt man richtig Angst 

Meine GTS450 liefert auch 10Grad weniger Temps, CPU reicht nichtmal zum Hände wärmen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Dezember 2010)

Ist eigendlich irgendwas spezielles los, dass ich nicht mitbekommen habe?
Ist hier seit ein paar Tagen so komisch ruhig, ich höre ja schon die Eiszapfen bei LuXTuX wachsen.


----------



## LuXTuX (3. Dezember 2010)

Werde ich mir wohl doch so Mini-itx Board holen, für mein Linux. So Intel D525 dingensteil. Was bringen die an PPD? 150? 
So zum rumtesten, verbraucht wenig Strom. Kann man dann ja mehrere von hinstellen mit der Zeit 

Apropooo Eiszapfen. Muss ja heute früher los, vorher noch die Eisbergen an meinem Auto wegsprengen -.-


----------



## nfsgame (3. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab Angst das die Kühlflüssigkeit in der Wakü einfriert . Habe trotz geschlossenem Fenster 4°C im Büro xD.

Dafür hab ich endlich mein neues MTB , ENDLICH , ich hoffe das ich mich damit nicht mit nem Auto anlege...


----------



## acer86 (3. Dezember 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ich hab Angst das die Kühlflüssigkeit in der Wakü einfriert . Habe trotz geschlossenem Fenster 4°C im Büro xD.
> 
> Dafür hab ich endlich mein neues MTB , ENDLICH , ich hoffe das ich mich damit nicht mit nem Auto anlege...



Gegen die Kälte helfen nur mehr Faltserver

oder etwas PKW Frostschutz im Kühlkreislauf


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Dezember 2010)

acer86 schrieb:


> Gegen die Kälte helfen nur mehr Faltserver
> 
> oder etwas PKW Frostschutz im Kühlkreislauf


Oder einfach 24/7 Falten, was fliesst kann nicht gefrieren und zur Sicherheit noch OC. 

@LuXTuX: Hier, wäre was für dich. 
http://pdde.zotac.com/index.php?pag...&category_id=7&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=1
Mit PCI-E, damit deine Grakka weiter punktet.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (3. Dezember 2010)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Oder einfach 24/7 Falten, was fliesst kann nicht gefrieren und zur Sicherheit noch OC.
> 
> @LuXTuX: Hier, wäre was für dich.
> NM10-DTX WiFi
> Mit PCI-E, damit deine Grakka weiter punktet.


Warum den immer das olle Zotacteil .
Ich war neulich kurz davor mir diesen Kollegen anzulachen. Wär ich bloß etwas liquider gewesen .
ASUS AT5IONT-I, NM10 (PC3-6400S DDR3) (90-MIBDJ0-G0EAY0KZ) | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals
Mit ION2 Dürfte auch was drin sein.


----------



## Empirelord (3. Dezember 2010)

Natürlich kann, was fließt auch gefrieren, gibt ja auch zugefrorene Wasserfälle, alles eine Frage der Temperatur.
Um Wasser bei Tieftemperatur flüssig zu halten nehme ich immer hochkonzentrierte Salzlösungen. Das Problem ist nur, dass du praktisch jedem Metallteil in der nähe der verschlossenen Flasche beim Rosten zugucken kannst.

Was wollt ihr eigentlich alle mit diesen Atom Prozessoren, Hirochima nachstellen?


----------



## acer86 (3. Dezember 2010)

Hab mal eine Frage an Alle 

hat hier jemand von euch eine 9800GX2 mit dem GPU3 Client am Falten?

wen ja bitte könntet ihr mir kurz die daten geben wie viel PPD/Wu/Watt

Bin nämlich am überlegen ob ich auf das alte A8N entweder eine 9800GX2 raufstecke oder mir eine neue GTS 450 kaufe.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Dezember 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Warum den immer das olle Zotacteil .
> Ich war neulich kurz davor mir diesen Kollegen anzulachen. Wär ich bloß etwas liquider gewesen .
> ASUS AT5IONT-I, NM10 (PC3-6400S DDR3) (90-MIBDJ0-G0EAY0KZ) | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals
> Mit ION2 Dürfte auch was drin sein.


Ich würde nur schon das Zotac-Board nehmen, weil es einen PCI-E-Steckplatz für die Grafikkarte hat.
Dein Board hat nur einen PCI-E-Mini-Steckplatz und da geht soviel ich weiss keine Grafikkarte rein. Wir wollen doch nicht das sein Karte nutzlos herumliegt. 


Empirelord schrieb:


> Was wollt ihr eigentlich alle mit diesen Atom Prozessoren, Hirochima nachstellen?


Frag LuXTuX, seine Idee. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## acer86 (3. Dezember 2010)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ich würde nur schon das Zotac-Board nehmen, weil es einen PCI-E-Steckplatz für die Grafikkarte hat.
> Dein Board hat nur einen PCI-E-Mini-Steckplatz und da geht soviel ich weiss keine Grafikkarte rein. Wir wollen doch nicht das sein Karte nutzlos herumliegt.
> 
> Frag LuXTuX, seine Idee.
> ...



Nein es ist ein PCIe 4X Anschluss eine Langsame Grafikkarte wie z.b. GT240 oder Gt430 könnte man darin betreiben.

P.s. man kan selbst High End Grafikkarten in den PCIe 1X slot stecken und sie würden laufen allerdings mit ca 50-70% weniger leistung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Dezember 2010)

acer86 schrieb:


> Nein es ist ein PCIe 4X Anschluss eine Langsame Grafikkarte wie z.b. GT240 oder Gt430 könnte man darin betreiben.
> 
> P.s. man kan selbst High End Grafikkarten in den PCIe 1X slot stecken und sie würden laufen allerdings mit ca 50-70% weniger leistung.


Ich meine nicht die Anbindung, ich meine die Grösse selber des Steckplatzes.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## acer86 (3. Dezember 2010)

Es geht doch um das Board oder?
Wie es auch in der Artikelbeschreibung steht ist es ein Normaler PCIe 4X Steckplatz.
ASUS  AT5IONT-I, NM10 (PC3-6400S DDR3) (90-MIBDJ0-G0EAY0KZ) | Preisvergleich :  Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals

Hier unten ein größen Vergleich:
http://www.viperlair.com/articles/editorials/pcie/images/pci_express_001.JPG


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Dezember 2010)

acer86 schrieb:


> Es geht doch um das Board oder?
> Wie es auch in der Artikelbeschreibung steht ist es ein Normaler PCIe 4X Steckplatz.
> ASUS AT5IONT-I, NM10 (PC3-6400S DDR3) (90-MIBDJ0-G0EAY0KZ) | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals
> 
> ...


Das meine ich ja, bringst du die Karte die in eine 16X oder 8X Steckplatz geht auch in einen 4X? Meines Wissens nach geht es nicht.


----------



## mattinator (3. Dezember 2010)

Durch die Geometrie des Boards und den hinten offenen (!) x4-Slot (gut zu sehen in Bild 3 Deines Links) sollte es passen. Ich hatte auch schon mal 'ne GTX 260 in einem PCIe 1.0 x4-Slot laufen.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (3. Dezember 2010)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ich würde nur schon das Zotac-Board nehmen, weil es einen PCI-E-Steckplatz für die Grafikkarte hat.
> Dein Board hat nur einen PCI-E-Mini-Steckplatz und da geht soviel ich weiss keine Grafikkarte rein. Wir wollen doch nicht das sein Karte nutzlos herumliegt.
> 
> Frag LuXTuX, seine Idee.
> ...


Schrieb ja er brauchts zum rumfummeln... daher. Und er wollte den 525er Atom nehmen. Und letzten endes hab ich ja auch nur erzählt was ich mir fast besorgt hätte .
Nene. Woher sollt ich um die Karte wissen XD.


----------



## acer86 (3. Dezember 2010)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Das meine ich ja, bringst du die Karte die in eine 16X oder 8X Steckplatz geht auch in einen 4X? Meines Wissens nach geht es nicht.



Ich muss dir da schon recht geben in ein Normalen 4X slot ist es ohne Nacharbeit am Slot nicht möglich eine 16X karte einzustecken.

Aber dieses Board bildet da eine Ausnahme der slot ist nach hinten offen, ich persönlich sehe sowas bei einen Serien Board auch zum ersten mal.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Dezember 2010)

acer86 schrieb:


> Ich muss dir da schon recht geben in ein Normalen 4X slot ist es ohne Nacharbeit am Slot nicht möglich eine 16X karte einzustecken.
> 
> Aber dieses Board bildet da eine Ausnahme der slot ist nach hinten offen, ich persönlich sehe sowas bei einen Serien Board auch zum ersten mal.


OK, so sieht die ganze Sache natürlich anderst aus. 
Fehlt nur noch das unter den beiden Abdeckungen der Heatpipes über dem DVI-Anschluss Wakü-Anschlüsse sind. 

Für die Zotac ION giebt es sogar Waküs.


----------



## LuXTuX (4. Dezember 2010)

hmm, das asus gefällt mir 
Grafikkarte ist egal, da eh Linux drauf laufen soll, da nix gpu client (und mein, ich nehme nicht wine :p ) auch kein gpu falten .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Dezember 2010)

LuXTuX schrieb:


> hmm, das asus gefällt mir
> Grafikkarte ist egal, da eh Linux drauf laufen soll, da nix gpu client (und mein, ich nehme nicht wine :p ) auch kein gpu falten .


Linux immernoch kein GPU-Client? 
Kämme für mich nicht Frage, keine GPU => 60% weniger Punkte!


----------



## Julian Kruck (4. Dezember 2010)

sagt mal jungs, wenn der rechner einfach so nach ner zeit ausgeht, ohne wieder hochzufahren, liegt dass sicher nicht am graka oc oder? glaube nämlich mein netzteil hat sich nach 2,5 jahren übern jordan geschoßn dank 8800GT :'( super, zeit für meier mich einzuholen...darf ich mich nach nem neuen netzteil umsehn...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Dezember 2010)

Julian Kruck schrieb:


> sagt mal jungs, wenn der rechner einfach so nach ner zeit ausgeht, ohne wieder hochzufahren, liegt dass sicher nicht am graka oc oder? glaube nämlich mein netzteil hat sich nach 2,5 jahren übern jordan geschoßn dank 8800GT :'( super, zeit für meier mich einzuholen...darf ich mich nach nem neuen netzteil umsehn...


Wenn du das OC der Graka rausnimmst, läuft er dann stabil?
Wen ja, würd ich sagen entweder zu hohes OC oder das dein Netzteil an der Belastungsgrenze läuft => wird zu warm. 


Einholen  aber auch nur wen ich nicht zuviel NfS: HP spiele.  Hab den Cop-Modus durch.


----------



## Julian Kruck (4. Dezember 2010)

ich hatte ja oc ohne spannugserhöhung, also nen ansteig von vielleicht 5W, gesamt zieh ich wie schon mal erwähnt 280W, das Netzteil ist ein NesteQ 400W und hat bis jetzt seine besten dienste getan. das teil ist ja schon durchgelaufen mti der graka, und gestern wie ich wieder heimgekommen bin war der pc aus. hab rumgfragt obden jemand ausgeschalten hat, aber ne...gut schalt ich wieder ein, hol mir was zu trinken gugg bisschen tv, schau wieder zum pc, zack wieder aus super. dann heut morgen oc reduziert, pc anlassen, freundin zum bahnhof gefahren, heimkommen, pc aus. jetz hab ich oc raus und bin gespannt wie lang er hält...netzteil update wäre aber sowieso angestanden wenn der ati client rauskommt (was hoffentlich nicht mehr all zu lang dauert^^)

nur so als frage: kennt irgendwer nen netzteil hersteller der in deutschland produziert? falls es sowas überhaupt noch gibt...
wo produziert den enermax und seasonic?


----------



## nfsgame (4. Dezember 2010)

Mal ne Frage: Der automatische Standby-Modus ist aus ?


----------



## Julian Kruck (4. Dezember 2010)

jup is aus^^ ging ja vorher auch nicht in standby...system ist ja 3 tage durchgelaufen und am fr abend dann weg gewesen und ne halbe h später wieder weg...
und heut hab ich oc komplett weggenommen und ist wieder abgeschmiert hilft wohl nix, brauch ein neues netzteil...


----------



## nfsgame (4. Dezember 2010)

Ja, da war die Böse Seite der Macht wieder am Werk ...
Ich hab hier in einem Rechner auch nen 400W NesteQ im Einsatz und das läuft und läuft und läuft..........


----------



## T0M@0 (4. Dezember 2010)

Ich mach gerade ein BeQuiet belastungstest. NT mit 350Watt. Der PC "verbraucht" 320 Watt.


----------



## nfsgame (4. Dezember 2010)

Feuerlöscher in Reichweite ? Ich halte von BQ nix mehr.


----------



## acer86 (4. Dezember 2010)

Sind BQ wirklich so schlecht, ich dachte eigentlich bis jetzt die wären ganz gut?

Gibt es ein Netzteil was ihr empfehlen könnt was Leise und gut für 24/7 Betrieb ist?

wollt mir im nächsten jahr ein neuen Rechner Bauen und mein altes 700Watt Xilence ist mir selbst bei Manuell eingestellten 7Volt zu laut.


----------



## nfsgame (4. Dezember 2010)

Ich sag mal, dass die BQ für den Gelegenheitsnutzer ganz inordnung sind, im 24/7 fangen die aber an zu spinnen. Ich bin jetzt beim 4ten E6er-650W. Eins fing an zu rauchen, das andere verabschiedete sich mit einer Stichflamme und bei dritten hat sich die Lüftersteuerung verabschiedet.

Wenn das vierte den Geist aufgibt (Lüfter röhrt übrigens wegen eines Lagerschadens vor sich hin) wirds nen Seasonic oder ein Antec.


----------



## acer86 (4. Dezember 2010)

Das hört sich nicht gut an, also ein Stichflamme kan ich nicht gebrauchen gerade weil mein pc unbeobachtet 24/7 in sein Exil laufen soll


----------



## mattinator (4. Dezember 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ich sag mal, dass die BQ für den Gelegenheitsnutzer ganz inordnung sind, im 24/7 fangen die aber an zu spinnen. Ich bin jetzt beim 4ten E6er-650W. Eins fing an zu rauchen, das andere verabschiedete sich mit einer Stichflamme und bei dritten hat sich die Lüftersteuerung verabschiedet.



Dann muss BQ wohl etwas nachgelassen haben. In meinem Rechner läuft seit August 2008 ein BE Quiet! Straight Power 700 Watt / BQT E5. Bis vor kurzem hat mein Rechner damit mit CPU2-SMP und verschiedenen Yorkfield Quad's sowie 2 x GTX 275 OC ca. 130 h/Woche gefaltet (Verbrauch ca. 450 W). Es funktioniert immer noch (praktisch unhörbar) ohne Probleme und wird es hoffentlich noch lange tun.

EDIT: Man sollte das Netzteil bei OC auch nicht zu knapp dimensionieren.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Dezember 2010)

Als ich meine Kiste im Juli zusammengeschraubt habe, wollte ich NT mit "90 Plus Gold Zertifikat".
Herraus kamm ein Seasonic X-750 SS-750KM. 
Bin absolut begeistert, satte Leistung und schön ruhig. 
Bei dem Preis auch nicht anderst zu erwarten.


----------



## Perseus88 (4. Dezember 2010)

Also meine 2, BQ haben noch nie Probleme gemacht.
Und meist immer 24/7 betrieb.


----------



## LuXTuX (4. Dezember 2010)

macht mir mal keine Angst, hab noch so billig NT drinn, will das gegen ein 80+ austauschen, so 500 Watt gegend.


----------



## mattinator (4. Dezember 2010)

Habe gerade die Weihnachtsempfehlungen in der 01/11 der PCGH Print gelesen. Das Enermax 87+ soll ganz gut sein, oder etwas preiswerter das Be quiet () Straight Power E8 850 Watt.


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Dezember 2010)

Also sicher ist, dass bei 24/7 NoName-Teile nicht (lange) Freude machen

In meinen Kisten werkeln hauptsächlich Seasonic, Thermaltake und neuerdings Corsair


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (5. Dezember 2010)

Mein Seasonic leistet gute Dienste.
Über BeQuiet steht in Bewertungen auf  Geizhals, dass die oft abrauchen und dabei manchmal andere Hardware mit in den Tod aufreißen. Demzufolge wären die nicht viel besser als LC-Power.


----------



## LuXTuX (5. Dezember 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Also sicher ist, dass bei 24/7 NoName-Teile nicht (lange) Freude machen
> 
> In meinen Kisten werkeln hauptsächlich Seasonic, Thermaltake und neuerdings Corsair



naja, mein NoName werkelt schon ziemlich lange. also zuverlässig ist es. Mir gehts da nur um den Stromverbrauch, warum mehr verbrauchen als unbedingt nötig


----------



## mattinator (5. Dezember 2010)

Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Über BeQuiet steht in Bewertungen auf  Geizhals, dass die oft abrauchen und dabei manchmal andere Hardware mit in den Tod aufreißen. Demzufolge wären die nicht viel besser als LC-Power.



Will jetzt hier keine Fanboy-Diskussion anzetteln, aber wie kommst Du zu diesem Urteil ? Ein bisschen Objektivität wäre schon mal nicht schlecht. Ich habe gerade alle Bewertungen zu BeQuiet Netzteilen bei Geizhals.at überflogen. Die einzige scheinbare "Häufung" von Totalausfällen (Probleme mit Lüftern mal ausgeschlossen) habe ich hier gefunden: be quiet Dark Power Pro P7 550W ATX 2.2 (BN072) Bewertungen | Geizhals.at Deutschland. Allerdings hat das Netzteil mit 89 / 115 Empfehlungen sowie 25 eingetragenen Bewertungen relativ viele Kommentare und ist im Durchschnitt noch bei 81% Empfehlungen. Die max. Anzahl von Bewertungen für ein Seasonic-Netzteil bei Geizhals liegt bei 53 ! Wenn man die Listen aller Netzteile von z.B. BeQuiet und Seasonic nach der Bewertung sortiert, ergibt das folgendes Bild:


BeQuiet: 52 Einträge, Empfehlungen für 36 Netzteile im Bereich von 50% bis 94%
Seasonic: 46 Einträge, Empfehlungen für 17 Netzteile im Bereich von 56% bis 97%
Ich denke mal, da ist Dein Bild wohl doch etwas verschoben, mit LC-Power kann man BeQuiet schon gar nicht gleichsetzen. Sonst würde BeQuiet in den Tests wohl auch nicht so gut abschneiden. Ich glaube kaum, dass für die Tests nur ausgewählte, durch die Hersteller bereitgestellte Komponenten verwendet werden. PCGH z.B. macht seine Tests definitiv nicht in dieser Art. Vollkommen klar, das bei einer größeren Anzahl von Bewertungen (vermutlich durch einen höheren Marktanteil) die Wahrscheinlichkeit von negativen Bewertungen steigt. Jedes elektronische Bauteil hat eine Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit, um die Qualität zu bewerten, muss man schon exakte Langzeittestwerte haben.


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Dezember 2010)

LuXTuX schrieb:


> naja, mein NoName werkelt schon ziemlich lange. also zuverlässig ist es.


 
Absolut richtig so. Ich möchte das nochmal klar-/richtig-stellen
Es geht hier ohnehin eher um Wahrscheinlichkeiten als um klare Fakten
Aber sicherlich ist es so, dass die Gefahr von "abrauchen" etc. bei einem "Named-Teil" geringer sind; häufig sind auch die Garantie-Bedingungen besser



mattinator schrieb:


> Will jetzt hier keine Fanboy-Diskussion anzetteln ... ergibt das folgendes Bild:
> 
> 
> BeQuiet: 52 Einträge, Empfehlungen für 36 Netzteile im Bereich von 50% bis 94%
> ...


 
Natürlich wird hier nicht "gefanboyt" - wir sind die Falter  Ausserdem bin ich absolut deiner Meinung - gut analysiert




mattinator schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, da ist Dein Bild wohl doch etwas verschoben, mit LC-Power kann man BeQuiet schon gar nicht gleichsetzen.


 
Witziges Detail am Rande:
Ich habe *ein* LC-Power-PS das seit Jahren nahezu 24/7 läuft und noch nie auch nur die geringsten Probleme gemacht hat

Und sicherlich ist es ja auch noch entscheidend wie passend man das Netzteil aussucht
Wenn das Teil nie übermässig gefordert wird, gut durchatmen kann etc. wird es auf jeden Fall länger und stabiler laufen; egal was für einen Namen es trägt


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (5. Dezember 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Also sicher ist, dass bei 24/7 NoName-Teile nicht (lange) Freude machen



Das kann ich so nicht stehen lassen , mein altes Xilence mit 550 Watt um vielleicht 30€(?) hat fast 2 Jahre lang überlebt , zwar nicht immer 24/7 aber sicher 12 Stunden am Tag unter Volllast. Mit einem Q6600 ( geschätzte 200 Watt @OC) und einer GTX260 mit vermutlich so 220 Watt @OC und mit dem andren Zeug bin ich dann sicher bei 500 Watt die des System verbraten hat und das Billig NT hat immer alles mitgemacht. 

Erst als mir diesen Herbst mal kalt war und die Heizung zu weit weg war hat ihm Prime95 mit höherer Übertaktung und Furmark den Rest gegeben und es ist nur eine Rauchwolke übrig geblieben.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Dezember 2010)

Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> Das kann ich so nicht stehen lassen , mein altes Xilence mit 550 Watt um vielleicht 30€(?) hat fast 2 Jahre lang überlebt , zwar nicht immer 24/7 aber sicher 12 Stunden am Tag unter Volllast. Mit einem Q6600 ( geschätzte 200 Watt @OC) und einer GTX260 mit vermutlich so 220 Watt @OC und mit dem andren Zeug bin ich dann sicher bei 500 Watt die des System verbraten hat und das Billig NT hat immer alles mitgemacht.
> 
> Erst als mir diesen Herbst mal kalt war und die Heizung zu weit weg war hat ihm Prime95 mit höherer Übertaktung und Furmark den Rest gegeben und es ist nur eine Rauchwolke übrig geblieben.


Um ganz erlich zu sein, dein Netzteil war scharf an der Belastungsgrenze, sofern deine Watt-Angaben stimmen.
Wie hoch war der Wirkungsgrad 85%? Also mit anderen Worten zu klein dimensioniert. Wundert mich das es so lange durchgehalten hat.



LuXTuX schrieb:


> naja, mein NoName werkelt schon ziemlich lange. also zuverlässig ist es. Mir gehts da nur um den Stromverbrauch, warum mehr verbrauchen als unbedingt nötig


Ein grosses NT zieht nicht mehr Strom als ein kleines bei gleicher Belastung.
Kann höchstens eine kleinen Unterschied durch den unterschiedlichen Wirkungsgrad geben durch unterschiedlich starke Belastung geben.
In der Regel verbraucht das grössere sogar weniger bei gleicher Belastung. 

@Julian Kruck: Bin dir dicht auf den Fersen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (5. Dezember 2010)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Um ganz erlich zu sein, dein Netzteil war scharf an der Belastungsgrenze, sofern deine Watt-Angaben stimmen.
> Wie hoch war der Wirkungsgrad 85%? Also mit anderen Worten zu klein dimensioniert. Wundert mich das es so lange durchgehalten hat.


Meine Wattangaben sind geschätzt , beim Prozessor gibt es eine Formel , also eine Näherung , bei der Grafikkarte hab ich auf die TDP noch 40 Watt dazugegeben für die Übertaktung.
Der Wirkungsgrad ? Unter 80% , also 80+ hatte es noch nicht.

Genau darauf wollte ich ja hinaus , es war an der Belastungsgrenze , und teilweise vermutlich auch darüber (für 3DMark hat der Q mehr Spannung und Takt gesehen ^^ ) und trotzdem hat es recht lange durchgehalten. 
Zu klein dimensioniert würde ich so nicht sagen , die Belastungen sind im Laufe der Zeit einfach gestiegen , als ich es eingebaut habe war da eine X1950 mit einem E2160 drinnen , also waren 550W mehr als genug


----------



## computertod (5. Dezember 2010)

hui, ich bin unter die 500 gerutscht (496)
dafür bekomm ich jetzt iwie keine WUs für meine Radeon -.-


----------



## Julian Kruck (5. Dezember 2010)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @Julian Kruck: Bin dir dicht auf den Fersen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja, kann dich leider nicht mehr abwehren. lass meinen server aus, ist mir zu gefährlich dass da irgendwas abrauchen würde
bin auf der suche nach nem netzteil, soweit ich das jetz gesehen habe produzieren (oder lassen produzieren)quasi alle in china oder taiwan.
werd jetz in diversen foren threads starten...
das einzige problem ist, dass netzteile soweit ich das jetzt gesehen habe im vergleich zu früher teuerer geworden sind naja, muss man leider durch.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Dezember 2010)

Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> Meine Wattangaben sind geschätzt , beim Prozessor gibt es eine Formel , also eine Näherung , bei der Grafikkarte hab ich auf die TDP noch 40 Watt dazugegeben für die Übertaktung.
> Der Wirkungsgrad ? Unter 80% , also 80+ hatte es noch nicht.
> 
> Genau darauf wollte ich ja hinaus , es war an der Belastungsgrenze , und teilweise vermutlich auch darüber (für 3DMark hat der Q mehr Spannung und Takt gesehen ^^ ) und trotzdem hat es recht lange durchgehalten.
> Zu klein dimensioniert würde ich so nicht sagen , die Belastungen sind im Laufe der Zeit einfach gestiegen , als ich es eingebaut habe war da eine X1950 mit einem E2160 drinnen , also waren 550W mehr als genug


Also einwenig gesparrt als du aufgerüstet hast. 
Bei einem Wirkungsgrad von 80% bei 550W wären es 440W.
Also hat es lange durchgehalten und ist nicht von schlechter Qualität wen du es so quälst. 

Aprobo NT: Giebt es ne Möglichkeit mein altes NT (Enermax Coolergigant 480W Modell EG485AX-VHB (G) ) 20Pol-Stecker an mein Kurzschlussboard mit 24Pol anzuschliessen?


----------



## nfsgame (5. Dezember 2010)

An meinem Freiluftfalter hängt auch nen 20Pin-Netzteil . Einfach Stecker rein und die 4 Pins freilassen. Wenn du nen besseres Gewissen dabei haben willst gibt es auch Adapter .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Dezember 2010)

@nfsgame: Danke für die Info.  
Momentan geht es eh nur ums testen des Boards.

@Julian Kruck: Du findest schon was passendes.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (5. Dezember 2010)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Also einwenig gesparrt als du aufgerüstet hast.
> Bei einem Wirkungsgrad von 80% bei 550W wären es 440W.
> Also hat es lange durchgehalten und ist nicht von schlechter Qualität wen du es so quälst.



Naja solang alles funktioniert werde ich es nicht austauschen  Wobei ich bei den ersten Tests mit Q und GTX schon ein wenig gezittert hab 

Ich hab mir übrigens wieder ein Xilence gekauft , diesmal mit 650W und 80+ Zertifizierung, dieses verkraftet Prime und Furmark ohne Probleme 



> Wenn du nen besseres Gewissen dabei haben willst gibt es auch Adapter


LOLIRL


----------



## acer86 (5. Dezember 2010)

Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> Naja solang alles funktioniert werde ich es nicht austauschen  Wobei ich bei den ersten Tests mit Q und GTX schon ein wenig gezittert hab
> 
> Ich hab mir übrigens wieder ein Xilence gekauft , diesmal mit 650W und 80+ Zertifizierung, dieses verkraftet Prime und Furmark ohne Probleme



Hi

hab in mein Rechner auch ein Xilence das leistet trotz seinen geringen Preises immer noch gute Arbeit, 

Aber bei den Netzteilen kommt es nicht unbedingt auf die Marke an selbst ein billiges gut Dimensioniertes und gut belüftetes Netzteil ala LC power und co. kan auch lange halten und 24/7 Stabil sein.

Bei mir z.b. das Xilence gilt auch nicht gerade als top Marke und trotzdem, hält  es mit nur 7Volt am lüfter im 24/7 betrieb durch .


----------



## Empirelord (5. Dezember 2010)

Mal ganz abseits dieser Marken, ich habe ein 600W OCZ, auch ohne Probleme, bei 300W realverbrauch.

Und ich glaube, dass ausnahmslos JEDES Netzteil abraucht, wenn man es länger an der Belastungsgrenze/darüber betreibt.
Die Ingeneure solcher Netzteile sind ja auch nicht blöd, die werden das schon entsprechend dimensionieren, dass das im Normalfall nicht abraucht.
Wenn man ein "Billignetzteil" in nem Bürorechner verbaut wird man wohl keine Probleme haben, wer das gleiche Ding in einen Gaming-PC steckt steht halt auf russisch Roulette.


----------



## Julian Kruck (5. Dezember 2010)

und damit will ich jetz mal ein ende in dieser diskussion setzen^^

hab jetz das von meiner sis kurzfristig verpflanzt heißt: ---> ich bin wieder im rennen

Super Flower Golden Green Pro 750W ATX 2.3 wird heut abend bestellt, wird hoffentlich dann reichen für alles was noch kommen mag


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (5. Dezember 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade alle Bewertungen zu BeQuiet Netzteilen bei Geizhals.at überflogen. Die einzige scheinbare "Häufung" von Totalausfällen (Probleme mit Lüftern mal ausgeschlossen) habe ich hier gefunden: be quiet Dark Power Pro P7 550W ATX 2.2 (BN072) Bewertungen | Geizhals.at Deutschland.


Dann habe ich zufällig die Bewertungen von genau diesem Netzteil gelesen. Ich musste mich in letzter Zeit nicht intensiv mit NTs beschäftigen, weil ich gerade kein neues brauche, Bekannte von mir auch nicht.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (5. Dezember 2010)

Ist die 10514er WU neu ? Meine GTX260 wird fast 10°C wärmer obwohl der Lüfter jetzt von normalerweise 40-42% auf 48% hochgedreht hat, auch der VRAM-Verbrauch kommt mir höher vor ^^


----------



## mattinator (5. Dezember 2010)

Die 1051x-er bekomme ich  schon eine ganze Weile. Sind mit auf jeden Fall lieber als die 1011x-er, da sie höhere PPD's bringen. Die Temperaturen nehmen sich nicht viel zwischen den Projekttypen auf meinen zwei GTX 275.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Dezember 2010)

Julian Kruck schrieb:


> und damit will ich jetz mal ein ende in dieser diskussion setzen^^
> 
> hab jetz das von meiner sis kurzfristig verpflanzt heißt: ---> ich bin wieder im rennen
> 
> Super Flower Golden Green Pro 750W ATX 2.3 wird heut abend bestellt, wird hoffentlich dann reichen für alles was noch kommen mag


Ich sagte ja, du findest was passendes. 
650W Nutzlast reichen weit.


----------



## acer86 (5. Dezember 2010)

Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> Ist die 10514er WU neu ? Meine GTX260 wird fast 10°C wärmer obwohl der Lüfter jetzt von normalerweise 40-42% auf 48% hochgedreht hat, auch der VRAM-Verbrauch kommt mir höher vor ^^



10514er WU???????

Gibt es die bei den Gpu3 Client oder nur für den Gpu2 Client? wie viel punkte bringen die so?


----------



## LuXTuX (5. Dezember 2010)

müsste noch GPU2 gewesen sein 

Project ID: 10514
 Core: GROGPU2
 Credit: 587
 Frames: 100

 Name: Geforce 
 Path: C:\Users\Morpheus\AppData\Roaming\Folding@home-gpu\
 Number of Frames Observed: 247

 Min. Time / Frame : 00:01:14 - 6.853,6 PPD
 Avg. Time / Frame : 00:01:15 - 6.762,2 PPD


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (5. Dezember 2010)

acer86 schrieb:


> 10514er WU???????
> 
> Gibt es die bei den Gpu3 Client oder nur für den Gpu2 Client? wie viel punkte bringen die so?



Ich verwende den GPU3 Client und schaffe damit ca. 7,8k PPD während dem Arbeiten, bringen tut die 587 Punkte. Mir ist die aber wegen o.g. Umstände recht unsympathisch


----------



## Timmy99 (5. Dezember 2010)

Hmm irgendwie ist mir nicht wohl dabei, deshalb frag ich nochmal nach 
Gehen die PPD Werte wirklich so in den Keller mit den neuen WUs?

i7 860: 4972,3PPD (P6701 4702 Credits)
GTX460 @820: 11151,5PPD (6811 7207 Credits)

Gesamte PPD des PCs:
16121,9 PPD
Verbrauch; ~300W
Ich hab im Kopf, dass die GTX460 mit ihren ~150W schon alleine auf die 16k PPD kam. Und der i7 860 hatte auch schon bessere Tage mit bis zu 15k PPD.

Bin da grade etwas verunsichert, da nichts im Hintergrund läuft, ca 90% auf  den Core a3 und 9% auf Core 15 draufgehen. Ist also von der Auslastung alles in Ordnung.

MfG,
Timmy99, die gelbe Ratte.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (5. Dezember 2010)

Timmy99 schrieb:


> Hmm irgendwie ist mir nicht wohl dabei, deshalb frag ich nochmal nach
> Gehen die PPD Werte wirklich so in den Keller mit den neuen WUs?
> 
> i7 860: 4972,3PPD (P6701 4702 Credits)
> GTX460 @820: 11151,5PPD (6811 7207 Credits)



Zu den neuen GPU WUs kann ich nichts sagen , aber die 6701/2er sind wahre PPD Töter, laut HFM hab ich bei denen eine Durchschnitts PPD von 5,5k , bei anderen WUs schaff ich 7-8k. Außerdem geht mir der Upload auf die Nerven , bei 30kb/s dauert das ewig und mein Internet steht währenddessen.
Man wird hier richtig fürs nicht 24/7 falten betraft , ich falte unter der Woche nur 5-7 Stunden , da dauernd die 6701er mehrere Tage und ich verliere massig Bonuspunkte . Die anderen gehen sich in einem Tag aus , oder schlimmstenfalls in zwei.


----------



## acer86 (5. Dezember 2010)

Timmy99 schrieb:


> Hmm irgendwie ist mir nicht wohl dabei, deshalb frag ich nochmal nach
> Gehen die PPD Werte wirklich so in den Keller mit den neuen WUs?
> 
> i7 860: 4972,3PPD (P6701 4702 Credits)
> ...



Hi 

Also die PPD der GTX460 gehen voll in Ordnung mehr ist mit deiner taktung nicht drin (sind halt die neuen Wu´s die sind sehr Shader anzahl abhängig)  

Bei dein I7 860 kommt mir viel zu wenig vor, mein alter Q6600@3,1Ghz macht schon 5200-5500PPD bei einer 6701Wu


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Dezember 2010)

Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> Zu den neuen GPU WUs kann ich nichts sagen , aber die 6701/2er sind wahre PPD Töter, laut HFM hab ich bei denen eine Durchschnitts PPD von 5,5k , bei anderen WUs schaff ich 7-8k.


Ganz meine Meinung: 6701/2er sind PPD Killer. 
Was ich bei mir regelmässig verstellen kann, ist der PPD-Zusammenbruch bei den 6701 je weiter die WU fortschreitet.
Beispiel meine letzte 6701: Am Anfang 10'132PPD > am Schluss 3'150PPD.  SMP-Client konnte bis auf die beiden GPU-Clienten ungestört falten.
Dieser markante Einbruch passiert aber wie gesagt nur bei den 6701er, bei den 6702 sind es nur um die 1500PPD's, was noch im Rahmen wäre.
Bei anderen Projekten kann ich das nicht beobachten, wen sie ungestört sind.


----------



## Timmy99 (5. Dezember 2010)

Ok danke euch dreien, dann bin ich beruhigt.
Der SMP ist jetz auf ~5900PPD gestiegen. Also alles im grünen bereich. Hab wohl zu früh draufgeguckt, bin ja erst seit heute morgen wieder dabei nach der Faltpause von mitte November bis heute


----------



## acer86 (5. Dezember 2010)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ganz meine Meinung: 6701/2er sind PPD Killer.
> Was ich bei mir regelmässig verstellen kann, ist der PPD-Zusammenbruch bei den 6701 je weiter die WU fortschreitet.
> Beispiel meine letzte 6701: Am Anfang 10'132PPD > am Schluss 3'150PPD.  SMP-Client konnte bis auf die beiden GPU-Clienten ungestört falten.
> Dieser markante Einbruch passiert aber wie gesagt nur bei den 6701er, bei den 6702 sind es nur um die 1500PPD's, was noch im Rahmen wäre.
> Bei anderen Projekten kann ich das nicht beobachten, wen sie ungestört sind.



WOW da kan ich ja von glück reden das ich noch so ein alten CPU habe bei mir sind es ca 1000PPD weniger bei den 6701(2)ern 
eine PPD-Zusammenbruch hab ich zum glück noch nicht gehabt weder auf mein q6600 oder noch auf mein notebook mit i7 720QM


----------



## tom7 (6. Dezember 2010)

Timmy99 schrieb:


> bin ja erst seit heute morgen wieder dabei nach der Faltpause von mitte November bis heute



hab schon gedacht du hättest aufgegeben!
oder auf den stromzähler geschaut


----------



## Julian Kruck (6. Dezember 2010)

okay, ihr dürft mich jetzt offiziel kreuzigen:
gestern war ich für ca ne h vorn am tv, geh ich hinter, merk ich dass schon wieder der pc einfach so aus ist. dachte ich mir, kann doch nicht sein...hab doch netzteil getauscht. nun ja, wie dem auch sei, wieder neugestartet, normaler boot vorgang, nur halt windwos 7 normal im abgesicherten modus starten etc...hmmmm, schau ich halt mal nach standbyeisntellungen, vielleicht liegts ja wirklich daran dass die kiste in s3 geht und dabei nen fehler produziert und wieder von neu hoch bootet. so, reingeschaut, standby nach 30min. auf nie gestellt...
so und jetz rennt das teil moral von der geschichte: selbst nach mehreren jahren pcerfahurng stolpert man doch über die kleinsten sachen^^
so, und jetz dürft ihr mir in den arsch treten für die 2 tage versäumtes folding fürs team... (aber bitte nicht zu hart^^)


----------



## nfsgame (6. Dezember 2010)

Lag ich doch richtig mit meinem Tipp. Ist mir aber auch schon öfter passiert .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Dezember 2010)

Julian Kruck schrieb:


> so, und jetz dürft ihr mir in den arsch treten für die 2 tage versäumtes folding fürs team... (aber bitte nicht zu hart^^)


Wieso treten? Ich bedanke mich fürs Warten.


----------



## Julian Kruck (6. Dezember 2010)

1,2 Tage laut stats...denke werds noch auf 2-3 tage rauszögern können
wie heißts doch so schön, der klügere gibt nach^^ naja, warte noch bis der ati client kommt, dann wirst mich nicht lange im rückspiegel haben


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Dezember 2010)

So unter uns: bin mir echt schwerr am überlegen so ein kleinen 24/7-Faltserver wie Schmicki einen gerade gebaut hat zuzulegen. 

Verbraucht nicht viel und ich könnte alte Hardware (NT, Festplatte, Gehäuse) die noch rumlieg wieder brauchen.


----------



## Timmy99 (6. Dezember 2010)

hab grad ne 6071 erwischt. Die PPDvom SMP Clienten steigen von 5000 auf 9500 an 

So ein mini Faltserver wäre für mich auch nicht schlecht. Aber da mangelts momentan am Zaster. 2011 vielleicht


----------



## Julian Kruck (6. Dezember 2010)

Hab nen großen Faltserver^^ mein größtes Problem ist halt, dass ich beherzter ATI-Fan bin, und auch nur ATI-Karten besitze mit denen lässt sich wenig reißen, aber deswegen steige ich auch nicht auf nVidia um, sondern warte geduldig...die 8800GT hab ich mir von nen Freund geliehen. bei ihm werkelt jetzt meine 7600GS(meine allererste eigene Graka)...
und so läuft halt SMP2 seit 2 Jahren und seit neuerstem auch GPU3 24/7 und bringt runde 10k PPDs...wenn er den mal läuft


----------



## Kyuubi (6. Dezember 2010)

Hallo ihr lieben Mitfalter ^^

Weiß jemand von euch warum die WUs von den ATI/AMD gpu-clienten immer weniger werden?

Denn machmal muss ich sogar mehrere Stunden warten bis ne neue WU bei mir angekommen ist. Ist das bei dem einen oder anderen von euch auch so?

Danke schon mal im voraus


----------



## T0M@0 (6. Dezember 2010)

ich mach mal hier weiter 

im SMP How too passt das nicht so ganz...



Schmicki schrieb:


> Genau so. Habe schon seit Wochen immer nur P6800 WUs bekommen.



in der verknüpfung ist kein -advmethods und ich habe auch mit -configonly gestartet. Dort dies nochmal ausgeschaltet und auf größe auf small gesetzt 

hat noch wer eine Idee warum er das nicht übernimmt?


----------



## mattinator (6. Dezember 2010)

Sieh mal in die client.cfg in Arbeitsverzeichnis Deiner Folding-Startverknüpfung. Dort sollten sie Die von Dir genannten Parameter auch wiederfinden, z.B.:


> [settings]
> bigpackets=small
> extra_parms=


Vllt. ist da drin noch etwas hängengeblieben. In der FahLog.txt werden auch die Startparameter ausgegeben, hier mal von meinem GPU2-Client:


> Launch directory: C:\Folding\gpu\2\01
> Executable: C:\Folding\gpu\2\Folding@home-Win32-GPU.exe
> Arguments: -gpu 1 -local -advmethods -forceasm -forcegpu nvidia_g80


----------



## Julian Kruck (6. Dezember 2010)

6800er passen doch? die anderen sind glaub ich 6801er(wenn ich mich nicht täusche)
bekomm auch nur 6800er, admethods is aus, und größe is auf small.
wo ist den das Problem?


----------



## Gast3737 (6. Dezember 2010)

so Faltkollegen, "all Core down" heisst es bei mir..Der Grund:
Stromrechnung kam nicht, bin einfach faltmüde...mal wieder..mal gucken wenn es wieder los gehen wird..


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Dezember 2010)

Cya, Rune, bis zum nächsten ..


----------



## mattinator (6. Dezember 2010)

@RuneDRS

Willst 'net die 2 Mio noch voll machen ? Ansonsten bis zum nächsten mal.


----------



## Schmicki (6. Dezember 2010)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> ...in der verknüpfung ist kein -advmethods und ich habe auch mit -configonly gestartet. Dort dies nochmal ausgeschaltet und auf größe auf small gesetzt
> 
> hat noch wer eine Idee warum er das nicht übernimmt?



Hast du schon mal mit einem frischen Klienten probiert?


@RuneDRS
Bleib aber nicht so lange weg!


----------



## T0M@0 (7. Dezember 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Sieh mal in die client.cfg in Arbeitsverzeichnis Deiner Folding-Startverknüpfung. Dort sollten sie Die von Dir genannten Parameter auch wiederfinden, z.B.:
> Vllt. ist da drin noch etwas hängengeblieben. In der FahLog.txt werden auch die Startparameter ausgegeben, hier mal von meinem GPU2-Client:



In der Config steht small...



Julian Kruck schrieb:


> 6800er passen doch? die anderen sind glaub ich 6801er(wenn ich mich nicht täusche)
> bekomm auch nur 6800er, admethods is aus, und größe is auf small.
> wo ist den das Problem?



Ja die 6800 Wären gut, aber ich bekomme nur die 6811 (Rechner verbraucht mehr, ist lauter, heißer und macht weniger PPD)



Schmicki schrieb:


> Hast du schon mal mit einem frischen Klienten probiert?



Muss ich wohl machen


----------



## Gast3737 (7. Dezember 2010)

Das ist der Grund warum viele andere wegbleiben. Die sehen irgendwann keinen Mehrgewinn in dieser Sache mehr. Dann kommt noch dazu das man keine Motivationsschübe ausser bei den Statz erhält. Die 2 mio sind mir erstmal egal. Aber das wurde ja alles schon diskutiert..
Der PC läuft im Standarttakt grade eben 6 Grad kühler..was wiederrum doof ist, weil ich die Heizung jetzt eine Müh aufdrehen muss..


----------



## nfsgame (7. Dezember 2010)

Machs gut Rune, komm bald wiedermal vorbei .


----------



## Empirelord (7. Dezember 2010)

Ihr arbeitet hier ja echt mit allen psychologischen Tricks, das ist ja fast so schlimm wie bei Facebook. Wenn einer aufhören will soll er doch erstmal doch noch bis zu einem bestimmten Ziel weitermachen und wenn er das dann nicht macht wird er nochmal persönlich motiviert.
(nicht alles ist vollends ernst gemeint in meinem Post)


----------



## davidof2001 (7. Dezember 2010)

Ich bekomme keine Verbindung zu Stanord mehr. im Log steht dann folgendes:

[16:09:21] + Attempting to get work packet
[16:09:21] - Connecting to assignment server
[16:09:22] + No appropriate work server was available; will try again in a bit.
[16:09:22] + Couldn't get work instructions.
[16:09:22] - Attempt #4  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.

Ist das Problem jetzt generell bei euch auch? Bei mir ist es nämlich erst aufgetreten nachdem ich den zweiten GPU Client zum laufen gebracht habe. Als der dann gefaltet hat, hat der erste noch seine WU zu Ende gebracht und findet seitdem nix mehr. Der zweite hat die eine WU auch zu Ende gebracht und steht jetzt genauso da.
Hat da einer eine Idee?


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Dezember 2010)

Zu der Zeit war bei mir grad alles am falten - also kein Grund zum connecten
Später dann, 16:35, hat die eine GPU korrekt übermittelt und sich was Neues geholt

Sollte sich also bei dir auch erledigt haben - anderfalls melde dich nochmal


----------



## T0M@0 (7. Dezember 2010)

hast du dem 2. GPU Client auch eine andere ID gegeben? -gpu 0 und -gpu 1 in den beiden Verknüpfungen? Beiden einen anderen workordner gegeben?

bei mir hat der GPU 2 Client vor ca 15 Min. hoch -und runtergeladen... sollte also funktionieren (sofern wir mit dem gleichen Server verbunden sind)

client beenden und neu starten hilft auch manchmal


----------



## davidof2001 (7. Dezember 2010)

Ja, das mit den flags passt schon, es hat ja schon eine WU gefaltet. Erst nachdem jeder der beiden Clients seine WU angeschlossen hatte und eine neue laden wollte, ging nix mehr.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Dezember 2010)

Ääää, seh ich das gerade richtig? 
Meine beiden P6800, die ich um 3 bzw. 4Uhr morgen verschickt habe werden nicht richtig gezählt!  Von den 2596Credits (2X 1298) werden nur 16 gezählt!!!


----------



## Kyuubi (7. Dezember 2010)

Mein beileid an A.Meier-PS3

Wuste garnicht das soetwas auch passieren kann.

ps ich habs leider nicht geschaft *in* die top 1000 zu kommen.
Denn ich bin momentan der 1000ste im team.


----------



## davidof2001 (7. Dezember 2010)

So langsam wird es echt anstrengend mit der Einrichterei. Ich hab jetzt den Client für die 2te Karte neu eingerichtet und er lädt auch eine WU runter. Dummerweise ist es die gleiche WU die bereits der erste GPU Client faltet. Kann ich ihm irgendwie sagen er möge sich nach einer neuen WU umschauen?

EDIT: mit dem flag -delete 1 löscht er zwar das Projekt, kann sich jetzt aber nix mehr runterladen. Die Log Einträge vom Löschen und versuchtem Neuladen falls das jemandem hilft mir eine Antwort zu geben

Launch directory: E:\Folding GPU2
Executable: E:\Folding GPU2\Folding@home-Win32-GPU.exe
Arguments: -gpu 1 -local -forcegpu nvidia_g200 -delete 1 

[19:08:40] - Ask before connecting: No
[19:08:40] - User name: Dave (Team 70335)
[19:08:40] - User ID: 627414066D47A189
[19:08:40] - Machine ID: 1
[19:08:40] 
[19:08:40] Loaded queue successfully.
[19:08:40] Deleting work unit #1 from work queue...

Folding@Home Client Shutdown.


--- Opening Log file [December 7 19:09:00 UTC] 


# Windows GPU Console Edition #################################################
###############################################################################

                       Folding@Home Client Version 6.23

http://folding.stanford.edu

###############################################################################
###############################################################################

Launch directory: E:\Folding GPU2
Executable: E:\Folding GPU2\Folding@home-Win32-GPU.exe
Arguments: -gpu 1 -local -forcegpu nvidia_g200 -config 

[19:09:00] - Ask before connecting: No
[19:09:00] - User name: Dave (Team 70335)
[19:09:00] - User ID: 627414066D47A189
[19:09:00] - Machine ID: 1
[19:09:00] 
[19:09:00] Configuring Folding@Home...


[19:09:04] - Ask before connecting: No
[19:09:04] - User name: Dave (Team 70335)
[19:09:04] - User ID: 627414066D47A189
[19:09:04] - Machine ID: 1
[19:09:04] 
[19:09:04] Loaded queue successfully.
[19:09:04] - Preparing to get new work unit...
[19:09:04] + Attempting to get work packet
[19:09:04] - Connecting to assignment server
[19:09:05] + No appropriate work server was available; will try again in a bit.
[19:09:05] + Couldn't get work instructions.
[19:09:05] - Attempt #1  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.


----------



## Sir_Danus (7. Dezember 2010)

So jetzt ist auch die 800. Marke geschafft.


 Habe aber ein kleines Problem. Mein PC läuft stabil und hat keine Auffälligkeiten, außer ich lade etwas runter. Er hängt sich immer auf und beim Neustart meldet er einen Fehler im onboard Netzwerk. Ich habe auch mal getestet unter Windoof den FSB auf Standard zu setzten, aber der Fehler bleibt. Bei einer konstanten Rate von 800 KB/s läuft er er ohne Probleme durch. Bei höheren Raten verabschiedet er sich. Habe das Problem schon seit einigen Tagen und mein ganzes hin und her testen hat nur zu dem Ergebnis geführt, dass ich meine Downloadrate bei 800 gefixt habe. Es kommt aber dennoch vor, dass ich etwas von schnelleren Servern lade und dann war es das mal wieder → Neustart. Kennt jemand das Problem oder besser gesagt eine Lösung?
 Das Board  ist ein Asus P5QD Turbo.


----------



## nfsgame (7. Dezember 2010)

Hast du die Speicherbänke voll bestückt? Wenn ja: erhöh mal die Chipsatzspannung minimal.


----------



## Sir_Danus (7. Dezember 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Hast du die Speicherbänke voll bestückt? Wenn ja: erhöh mal die Chipsatzspannung minimal.



Habe den Teiler gesenkt und Spannung ist bei 2,3 V.
Keine Veränderung 

Habe nur 2 Module in den Speicherbänken.

Ups du meintest die NB Spannung -> ist bei 1,36


----------



## mattinator (7. Dezember 2010)

Empirelord schrieb:


> Wenn einer aufhören will soll er doch erstmal doch noch bis zu einem  bestimmten Ziel weitermachen und wenn er das dann nicht macht wird er  nochmal persönlich motiviert.



Willst Dich wohl für die nächste Sitzung auf dem Folding-Psycho-Sofa anmelden. 



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ääää, seh ich das gerade richtig?
> Meine beiden P6800, die ich um 3 bzw. 4Uhr morgen verschickt habe werden nicht richtig gezählt!  Von den 2596Credits (2X 1298) werden nur 16 gezählt!!!



Wenn ich das richtig sehe, passt das schon. Im Fahlog.txt stehen die Zeiten in UTC und auf der EOC-Seite in CST:


> Update: Current
> 12.07.10, 12pm CST                   Time Now: 2:50pm
> Next Run: 9 min


Also 7 Stunden Differenz und damit sind Deine zwei Units genau hier drin (Zwischenablage aus Deinen EOC-Stats: A.Meier-PS3 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats):


> 12.06, 9pm   2,596   2


----------



## davidof2001 (7. Dezember 2010)

Kann denn keiner etwas zu meinem Problem sagen?

Wäre echt dankbar für einen guten Tip


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Dezember 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Willst Dich wohl für die nächste Sitzung auf dem Folding-Psycho-Sofa anmelden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wen ich das jetzt gerade richtig verstanden habe, meinst du die sind in den 3 des 12am?

Mein Kurzschlussboard läuft wieder. 
Der fehlende PCI-Steckplatz ist ja verkraftbar für uns Falter. 
Jetzt versteh ich auch wieso der Box-Kühler als Luftheuler bezeichnet wird: 48° CPU-Temperatur bei 5825U beim freiluftfalten!


----------



## davidof2001 (7. Dezember 2010)

Falls es hier jemanden interessiert,schreibe ich grad nach hin wie ich das Problem fürs erste gelöst habe. 
Ich habe den Client nochmals neu kopiert und dann die Anwendung direkt gestartet ohne die Verknüpfung und er hat sich eine neue WU geladen. Die 3 Male davor hat er sich immer die gleiche gezogen. Dann über die Verknüpfung gestartet und lles eingerichtet.
Mal sehen ob er sich diesmal wenn er fertig ist selber eine neue WU holt.
Ich weiß es grenzt schon fast an Spam hier, aber das hat mich heute doch schon arg beschäftigt mit dem 2ten Client.


----------



## mattinator (7. Dezember 2010)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wen ich das jetzt gerade richtig verstanden habe, meinst du die sind in den 3 des 12am?



Meinte eigentlich die 2 Stück 9pm CST am 06.12.. Das entspricht 4 Uhr UTC am 07.12., womit es mit den Daten aus Deinem Fahlog.txt passt. Die Projekte sind ja zwischen 03:00 und 04:00 Uhr UTC fertig geworden.


----------



## acer86 (7. Dezember 2010)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wen ich das jetzt gerade richtig verstanden habe, meinst du die sind in den 3 des 12am?
> 
> Mein Kurzschlussboard läuft wieder.
> Der fehlende PCI-Steckplatz ist ja verkraftbar für uns Falter.
> Jetzt versteh ich auch wieso der Box-Kühler als Luftheuler bezeichnet wird: 48° CPU-Temperatur bei 5825U beim freiluftfalten!



Hi

Dan nimm doch lieber das Board für ein falt Server oder hast du es schon anderweitig verplant?

Mit den Board kannste ein traum Falt server bauen, 3X GTS450 oder GTX460   *Träum*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Dezember 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Meinte eigentlich die 2 Stück 9pm CST am 06.12.. Das entspricht 4 Uhr UTC am 07.12., womit es mit den Daten aus Deinem Fahlog.txt passt. Die Projekte sind ja zwischen 03:00 und 04:00 Uhr UTC fertig geworden.


Aha, dass heisst also wir sind 7h vorraus bzw. sie hinterher. Alles klar diesbezüglich. 

Was ich allerdings immernoch nicht verstanden habe, woher kommen diese 16Credits, giebt es solche "Mini-WU's"? 
WU's mit 47Credits kenn ich von meinem Kleinen aber keine 16er.


acer86 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Dan nimm doch lieber das Board für ein falt Server oder hast du es schon anderweitig verplant?
> 
> Mit den Board kannste ein traum Falt server bauen, 3X GTS450 oder GTX460  *Träum*


1. Ich hab keine Lust mir noch einen zweite Wakü mit Mora zuzulege und Luftheuler brauch ich nicht.
2. Braucht mir für nen 24/7-Faltserver zuviel Strom, mein Grosser verbraucht rund 400W mit zwei GTX460.
1090t mit 3 GTS450 ca. 460W
1090t mit 3 GTX460 ca. 540W
Selbst wenn ich ihn nur mit einer GTS450 bestücken würde, was bei dem Board ja ein Witz wäre, wären wir bei rund 250W.
3. Jemand hat schon ein Auge drauf geworfen.

Selbst wenn ich das Board behalten würde, die Investitionen (Gehäuse, evt. Netzteil, RAM,...) kommen, bei einer GTS450, praktisch gleich hoch wie beim meinem aktuellen Projekt.


----------



## mattinator (7. Dezember 2010)

davidof2001 schrieb:


> Falls es hier jemanden interessiert,schreibe ich grad nach hin wie ich das Problem fürs erste gelöst habe.
> Ich habe den Client nochmals neu kopiert und dann die Anwendung direkt gestartet ohne die Verknüpfung und er hat sich eine neue WU geladen. Die 3 Male davor hat er sich immer die gleiche gezogen. Dann über die Verknüpfung gestartet und lles eingerichtet.



Nach der Client-Kopie muss Du im kopierten Verzeichnis das work-Direktory leer machen, unitinfo.txt sowie Fahlog.txt solltest Du dort auch löschen. Zusätzlich zu den angepassten Link's muss der zweite Client eine eigene eindeutige ID erhalten. Entweder durch Start im neuen Verzeichnis mit der Option -configonly oder durch manuelles Editieren in der client.cfg:


> [settings]
> machineid=3


Sieht fast so aus, als ob Du das letzte vergessen hattest.



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Aha, dass heisst also wir sind 7h vorraus bzw. sie hinterher. Alles klar diesbezüglich.



Jupp.



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Was ich allerdings immernoch nicht verstanden habe, woher kommen diese 16Credits, giebt es solche "Mini-WU's"?
> WU's mit 47Credits kenn ich von meinem Kleinen aber keine 16er.



Wenn mann Glück hat, werden auch abgestürzte Projekte partiell hochgeladen. Dann hat man eigentlich nicht wirklich einen Verlust. Wahrscheinlich werden die dann nicht wieder herausgegeben und auf den Foldingservern selbst zuende gerechnet.


----------



## Sir_Danus (7. Dezember 2010)

So habe jetzt die Faxen dicke und habe mir eine Killer 2100 bestellt. Damit kann ich die onboard abstellen und hoffentlich ein wenig mehr OC erzielen.


----------



## davidof2001 (7. Dezember 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Nach der Client-Kopie muss Du im kopierten Verzeichnis das work-Direktory leer machen, unitinfo.txt sowie Fahlog.txt solltest Du dort auch löschen. Zusätzlich zu den angepassten Link's muss der zweite Client eine eigene eindeutige ID erhalten. Entweder durch Start im neuen Verzeichnis mit der Option -configonly oder durch manuelles Editieren in der client.cfg:
> Sieht fast so aus, als ob Du das letzte vergessen hattest.



Nein, die ID hatte ich passend vergeben. GPU0=ID1; CPU=ID2; GPU1=ID3.
Zwischenzeitlich hatte er beim runterladen auch nicht die fahcore.exe geholt. die fehlte dann in dem Verzeichnis. 
Aber erstmal schauen was er nach Vollendung so macht.


EDIT: So, der erste Client ist fertig (also nicht der von dem ich vorhin geschrieben habe). Nachdem er die Ergebnisse gesendet hat, kann er sich keine neuen Daten holen. Immer die gleiche Meldung. Ich habe dann die Anwendung direkt ausgeführt und viola, er lädt eine neue WU runter. Ob das vielleicht mit den flags zusammenhängt?
"E:\Folding GPU\Folding@home-Win32-GPU.exe" -gpu 0 -local -forcegpu nvidia_g200 -config


----------



## mattinator (8. Dezember 2010)

davidof2001 schrieb:


> Ob das vielleicht mit den flags zusammenhängt?
> "E:\Folding GPU\Folding@home-Win32-GPU.exe" -gpu 0 -local -forcegpu nvidia_g200 -config



Ja, ein -forcegpu nvidia_g200 kannst Du zwar angeben, gibt es aber nicht mal im GPU3-CLient (Folding@home - FAQ-NVIDIA-GPU3):


> *What about multi-gpu support? *
> 
> 
> Yes, add the "-gpu N" flag (N starts at 0) to the extra  parameters setting in the advanced page of the Systray client, or to the  advanced settings, extra parameters of the console client. Again N  starts with 0 not 1, so the primary display is 0, the next is 1, etc.  When running more then one client, each needs a different -gpu N, a  different MachineID, and a different working directory.  Please follow the instructions for multiple clients.
> ...


Nimm mal -forcegpu nvidia_g80, funktioniert mit meinen GTX 275 und GPU2-Client auch.


----------



## davidof2001 (8. Dezember 2010)

Jup. Ich glaube das wars. Hat eben prima geklappt. Danke


----------



## T0M@0 (8. Dezember 2010)

das -config kannst natürlich auch weg lassen (braucht man nur beim ersten start oder wenn man etwas ändern möchte)

hast du schonmal komplett ohne forcegpu gemacht? Diese Flags würde ich nur setzen wenn er die GPU nicht erkennt.


----------



## CheGuarana (8. Dezember 2010)

Sind 225.000 Punkte für 50€ pro Monat ein gutes Verhältnis? Ein Rootserver mit i5 760 kostet um die 50€ und man hat den Vorteil, dass man keinen Strom zahlen muss.


----------



## davidof2001 (8. Dezember 2010)

Das -config ist natürlich schon weg. Ich vergaß zu erwähnen. 

Ohne -forcegpu erkennt er nur die erste Karte. Wenn ich an der zweiten Karte den Monitor abmache und ohne -forcegpu starte dann faltet er nur auf der zweiten Karte.


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Dezember 2010)

*Ach, ach, der Bumble...*

... konnte wieder mal die Füsse nicht still halten und hat sich nun noch eine GTX 570 (EVGA) geordert 

Bin mal gespannt wann die bei mir eintrudelt....


----------



## T0M@0 (8. Dezember 2010)

bitte berichte dann mal was die so an ppd macht


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (8. Dezember 2010)

So macht falten Freude 


```
[16:10:58] Completed 1877280 out of 2000000 steps  (93%)
[16:12:56] Completed 1880000 out of 2000000 steps  (94%)
[16:26:01] Completed 1900000 out of 2000000 steps  (95%)
[16:38:53] Completed 1920000 out of 2000000 steps  (96%)
[16:51:43] Completed 1940000 out of 2000000 steps  (97%)
[17:04:18] Completed 1960000 out of 2000000 steps  (98%)
[17:16:53] Completed 1980000 out of 2000000 steps  (99%)
[17:29:39] Completed 2000000 out of 2000000 steps  (100%)
[17:29:39] DynamicWrapper: Finished Work Unit: sleep=10000
[17:29:49] 
[17:29:49] Finished Work Unit:
[17:29:49] - Reading up to 687408 from "work/wudata_01.trr": Read 687408
[17:29:49] trr file hash check passed.
[17:29:49] - Reading up to 42628460 from "work/wudata_01.xtc": Read 42628460
[17:29:50] - Checksum of file (work/wudata_01.xtc) read from disk doesn't match
[17:29:50] 
[17:29:50] Folding@home Core Shutdown: FILE_IO_ERROR
[17:29:53] CoreStatus = 75 (117)
[17:29:53] Error opening or reading from a file.
[17:29:53] Deleting current work unit & continuing...
[17:29:59] Trying to send all finished work units
[17:29:59] + No unsent completed units remaining.
[17:29:59] - Preparing to get new work unit...
[17:29:59] Cleaning up work directory
[17:29:59] + Attempting to get work packet
[17:29:59] Passkey found
```



Warum ausgerechnet bei den verdammten 6701ern ? Von mir aus könnte er 2 GPU WUs ruinieren aber keine 24 Stunden SMP WU -.-

Das beste ist ja die Begründung , er kanns nicht lesen, pfft , 10 Sekunden vorher gings doch auch ?


----------



## T0M@0 (8. Dezember 2010)

er kann es lesen, aber die Checksumme stimmt nicht überein... kann sein dass dein Speicher oder die Festplatte Fehler Produziert... Kann natürlich auch sein, dass sich einfach nur so ein Fehler eingeschlichen hat


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (8. Dezember 2010)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> er kann es lesen, aber die Checksumme stimmt nicht überein... kann sein dass dein Speicher oder die Festplatte Fehler Produziert... Kann natürlich auch sein, dass sich einfach nur so ein Fehler eingeschlichen hat



Der muss das File selbst zerstört haben , der Rechner läuft seit Ewigkeiten mit der exakt gleichen Konfiguration.
Überprüft der Client die Checksumme beim Starten ?


----------



## T0M@0 (8. Dezember 2010)

sieht so aus als wenn er die Prüfsumme nach dem beenden einer wu erstellt... wie genau das abläuft kann ich aber nicht sagen -_-


----------



## Julian Kruck (8. Dezember 2010)

wuhuhu, konnte ich meinen platz gerade nochmal behaupten
denke aber, ich verabschiede mich jetz von der front a.meiers und nehme liebschaft zu seinem heck an^^
hatte pech in letzter zeit, aber letztendlich bist doch du der "größere" aber geb acht, wer den "längeren" hat muss sich erst noch herausstellen 



(es geht natürlich um einen langen atem)


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Dezember 2010)

Julian Kruck schrieb:


> wuhuhu, konnte ich meinen platz gerade nochmal behaupten
> denke aber, ich verabschiede mich jetz von der front a.meiers und nehme liebschaft zu seinem heck an^^
> hatte pech in letzter zeit, aber letztendlich bist doch du der "größere" aber geb acht, wer den "längeren" hat muss sich erst noch herausstellen
> 
> ...


War schon mal kurz vor dir, eine Aktualisierungsdauer von 3h. 
Ab Freitag wird es für dich schwerrer: wenn nichts dazwischen kommt, bekomme ich dann Unterstützung von meinem ITX-Server. 

Wo bleibt eigentlich mein Mora? Hat ihn jemand gesehn?


----------



## mattinator (8. Dezember 2010)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> hast du schonmal komplett ohne forcegpu gemacht? Diese Flags würde ich nur setzen wenn er die GPU nicht erkennt.





davidof2001 schrieb:


> Ohne -forcegpu erkennt er nur die erste Karte. Wenn ich an der zweiten  Karte den Monitor abmache und ohne -forcegpu starte dann faltet er nur  auf der zweiten Karte.



Ist korrekt, bei Multi-GPU ohne angeschlossenen Bildschirm an jeder Karte geht's net ohne -forcegpu. Habe ich auch schon durch.


----------



## acer86 (8. Dezember 2010)

Hi 

hab aus lange weile mal auf mein Vater sein PC den GPU3 client installiert

und prommt bekommt er eine neue Wu die ich bis jetzt noch nict gesehen habe?

Der client ist der normale 6.32 und die grafikkarte ist eine 9500gt


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Dezember 2010)

Hört sich gut an, solange es keine "HeizWU ala 6811er" sind.


----------



## acer86 (8. Dezember 2010)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Hört sich gut an, solange es keine "HeizWU ala 6811er" sind.



dazu kan ich leider noch nix sagen, bin erst bei 2% TPF liegt bei 11Min momentan der Balken ist aber noch gelb bei HFM 

die 9500gt auf der ich das teste wird von haus aus sehr warm, ist ein HTPC und die Grafikkarte ist Passiv gekühlt


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Dezember 2010)

acer86 schrieb:


> die 9500gt auf der ich das teste wird von haus aus sehr warm, ist ein HTPC und die Grafikkarte ist Passiv gekühlt


Mach mir keine Angst, bin schwerr an einem Lian Li PC-C50B HTPC-Gehäuse für meinen ITX-Server am überlegen. 
OK, GTS 450 ist Luftgekühlt und Gehäuse hätte nach Einbau 1X80mm + 5X120mm Lüfter. Da wird wohl kaum noch was warm, auch bei reduzierter Spannung.


----------



## acer86 (9. Dezember 2010)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Mach mir keine Angst, bin schwerr an einem Lian Li PC-C50B HTPC-Gehäuse für meinen ITX-Server am überlegen.
> OK, GTS 450 ist Luftgekühlt und Gehäuse hätte nach Einbau 1X80mm + 5X120mm Lüfter. Da wird wohl kaum noch was warm, auch bei reduzierter Spannung.



ok ich mach dir mal angst 

die Grafikkarte hat jetzt 85C° und ist bei 4% angelangt.

kan dich aber auc gleich wider beruhigen das Gehäuse besitzt kein Lüfter für abluft sorgt nur der Netzteil lüfter 

ich werd aber abbrechen wen die temp´s über 90C° gehen.

VORSICHT!!!!!!!! nicht auf die PPD der 9500GT gucken! bei so einer großen zahl könnte sonst eine Ohnmacht auftreten (was meint ihr wie viele von den Karten brauch ich um Bumbelbee punkte mäßig zu schlagen)


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Dezember 2010)

acer86 schrieb:


> ok ich mach dir mal angst
> 
> die Grafikkarte hat jetzt 85C° und ist bei 4% angelangt.
> 
> ...


Sag deinem Vater, er soll sich ne 430 zulegen (wir wollen es ja nicht übertreiben).


----------



## davidof2001 (9. Dezember 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Ist korrekt, bei Multi-GPU ohne angeschlossenen Bildschirm an jeder Karte geht's net ohne -forcegpu. Habe ich auch schon durch.



Hat ohne Monitor auch nicht funktioniert. Erst nachdem ich noch ein VGA Kabel samt Adapter an meinen Monitor angeschlossen hatte, konnte ich alle beide zum falten überreden.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (9. Dezember 2010)

Hat HFM noch Vorteile für den Normaluser, der es möglichst einfach und alles auf einen Blick will? FahMon kann ja inzwischen auch den Bonus berechnen und ist übersichtlicher/einsteigerfreundlicher.


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Dezember 2010)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Mach mir keine Angst, bin schwerr an einem Lian Li PC-C50B HTPC-Gehäuse für meinen ITX-Server am überlegen.
> OK, GTS 450 ist Luftgekühlt und Gehäuse hätte nach Einbau 1X80mm + 5X120mm Lüfter. Da wird wohl kaum noch was warm, auch bei reduzierter Spannung.


 
Da gibt es nichts zu "angsten"
Die Antwort warum das bei dir/deinem Gehäuse keine Rolle spielt hast du schon selber gegeben



Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Hat HFM noch Vorteile für den Normaluser, der es möglichst einfach und alles auf einen Blick will? FahMon kann ja inzwischen auch den Bonus berechnen und ist übersichtlicher/einsteigerfreundlicher.


 
Fällt mir grad kein zwingender Grund ein - ich gebe dir da recht


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (9. Dezember 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Fällt mir grad kein zwingender Grund ein - ich gebe dir da recht


Dann ist gut. Ich habe derzeit nur FahMon installiert und wollte mich vergewissern, dass mir kein wichtiges Feature entgeht.

Ich habe nur einen Client (GPU geht ja nicht richtig, solange kein OpenCL-Client existiert, andere PCs falten hier auch nicht). Da bringt mir der WU-Infobereich mehr als eine umfangreiche Tabelle, in der man viel scrollen muss.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Dezember 2010)

Hab heute die Teil, für meinen Faltserver bekommen, bis auf's Gehäuse das nächste Woche kommen sollte. Werd ihn heute Abend zusammenbauen. 
Schmicki meinte ja ich solle ne Berichterstattung schreiben, die Frage ist jetzt wo platziere ich das Ganze.
Erster Beitrag ändern?


----------



## nfsgame (10. Dezember 2010)

Erstell doch nen neuen Beitrag und verweise im Startpost darauf .


----------



## Henninges (11. Dezember 2010)

genötigt, von den ganzen faltservern, habe ich  mir überlegt das bei ebay geschossene am2 board mit der noch liegenden 8800gt zu verheiraten...zieht momentan um die 150w aus der dose...

wie effizent war die gt430 nochmal ? das wäre vielleicht eine alternative...


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Dezember 2010)

Henninges schrieb:


> wie effizent war die gt430 nochmal ? das wäre vielleicht eine alternative...


 
Zum Falten würde ich die nie kaufen; ansonsten, an ihrem Platz, sicherlich nicht* SO* schlecht

Wenn ich sie aber P/L-mässig mit der GTS 450 vergleiche - da sind Welten dazwischen
Denk nur an die überirdisch gute Übertaktbarkeit

Als "Daumenregel" würde ich mal schätzen 2x GT 430 = GTS 450


----------



## acer86 (11. Dezember 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Zum Falten würde ich die nie kaufen; ansonsten, an ihrem Platz, sicherlich nicht* SO* schlecht
> 
> Wenn ich sie aber P/L-mässig mit der GTS 450 vergleiche - da sind Welten dazwischen
> Denk nur an die überirdisch gute Übertaktbarkeit
> ...



Hi

Ja kommt ungefähr hin

eine Gt430 macht mit Standard Takt 4000-4200PPD
                        Mit OC werden es 5000PPD
Allles bei den P6800 WU´s
Stromverbrauch liegt ca. bei 50 Watt 

Der preis ist gegenüber einer GTS450 aber zu hoch, eine GTS 450 gibt es für Rund 99Euro eine GT430 kostet 69 Euro, also lieber zur GTS450 greifen


----------



## Vision-Modding (11. Dezember 2010)

Hey, ist das normal das meine CPU in meinem Büro-Rechner mit ner gts 250 und dem X2 6000+ nur 220ppd macht ? oO


----------



## Julian Kruck (11. Dezember 2010)

hast wohl nur den single core client installiert oder? entweder du installierst den 2x für jeden kern oder nimmst den smp clienten, dafür muss dein pc aber länger anbleiben, sonst wird es mit den deadlines knapp...

und was ich noch sagen wollte:
gebt euch mal das feld um den 77. platz. brutal, da sind 4 falter, a.meier und ich inklusive, die geschlossen das feld aufräumen aufstrebende falter nennt man sowas


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Dezember 2010)

Julian Kruck schrieb:


> und was ich noch sagen wollte:
> gebt euch mal das feld um den 77. platz. brutal, da sind 4 falter, a.meier und ich inklusive, die geschlossen das feld aufräumen aufstrebende falter nennt man sowas


Und dabei läuft meine Faltserver noch nicht mal. 
Wird hofendlich heute fertig. 
Muss jetzt mit Microsoft kriegen, hab meinen XP schon oft aktiviert und muss nun jedes mal anrufen.


----------



## Vision-Modding (11. Dezember 2010)

ja, nur single installiert. N bischen arbeiten muss ich ja auch noch mit der Kiste  Außerdem hat der andere Core ja schon die Graka zu befeuern. Ich dachte nur das ein 6000+ wenigstens an den 500- 700 ppds kratzt da mein E4300 vorher 300ppd hatte :/.


----------



## Julian Kruck (11. Dezember 2010)

das hab ich auch nach ner zeit kann mas sogar wieder einmal über inet aktivieren...aber danach geht wieder nur telefon. voll der schrott...
aber könntest du jetz vielleicht mal aufhörn?? krieg dich ja nie mehr


----------



## Julian Kruck (11. Dezember 2010)

Vision-Modding schrieb:


> ja, nur single installiert. N bischen arbeiten muss ich ja auch noch mit der Kiste  Außerdem hat der andere Core ja schon die Graka zu befeuern. Ich dachte nur das ein 6000+ wenigstens an den 500- 700 ppds kratzt da mein E4300 vorher 300ppd hatte :/.



amd ist da leider etwas schwächer als intel. liegt an der optimierung des programmcodes. unter linux sind sie ebenbürtig, unter windows allerdings nicht.
dann dürfte dass schon gut hinkommen. aber wenn du 2 klienten installierst, solltest du lags nicht merken. zumindest ist das bei mir so, ich kann arbeiten was ich will, der pc hängt nicht. (hab ne virtual machine, nen AMD X955 und alle 4 kerne zu 100% ausgelastet), kann filme schneiden, brennen, egal, geht alles...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Dezember 2010)

Julian Kruck schrieb:


> aber könntest du jetz vielleicht mal aufhörn?? krieg dich ja nie mehr


Ich brauch Vorsprung falls der ATI-Client besser ist als erwartet, sofern er überhaupt noch kommt.


----------



## Julian Kruck (11. Dezember 2010)

verschrei es nicht 
ich kanns einfach ned verstehn wieso die sich soviel zeit für den lassen...da gehen echt massig wus verloren die in der zeit schon gefaltet sein könnten  nicht nur punktetechnisch gesehn...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Dezember 2010)

Mach dir nicht allzuviele Gedanke deswegen. 
Nütz dir ja bei deiner Verfolgung auch nichts wenn der Client nicht stabil läuft.


----------



## acer86 (11. Dezember 2010)

Hi

Hab jetzt auch beschlossen mir noch ein Faltserver zubauen, werd als grund Platine mein gutes altes A8N nehmen und eine GTS450 Raufstecken 

Alle Teile sind seit gestern Bestellt, wen alles da ist und ich es zusammen baue kommen auch ein paar bilder dazu.

Weil ihr euren Server namen gebt werde ich den Trend fortsetzen, da mein Faltserver aber aus Restbeständen bestehen wird bekommt er auch ein alten Namen, werde ihn "Horst" nennen.


----------



## mattinator (11. Dezember 2010)

Julian Kruck schrieb:


> hab ne virtual machine, nen AMD X955 und alle 4 kerne zu 100% ausgelastet



Foldest Du den SMP2-Client noch in der VM ? Bringt bei einer 4-Core-CPU gegenüber nativ Windows keinen Vorteil mehr. Im Gegenteil, die Falt-Leistung unter Windows ist i.d.R. höher.

@"alle mit neuen Falt-Servern"

Wie macht Ihr das mit der Strom-Rechnung, meine war bei ca. 18/7 mit einem Rechner (und zugegebener Maßen zwei GTX 275) schon ziemlich hoch. Auf welchen Verbrauch kommt Ihr mit all Euren Faltrechnern, die wie ich das sehe auch oft rund um die Uhr laufen ?

EDIT: Sehe gerade bei EOC, Standeck "pirscht" sich wieder an (4.1 Tage). Da muss ich wohl mal wieder eine kleine Schippe drauflegen.


----------



## Julian Kruck (11. Dezember 2010)

@ matti: beim amd ist das aber wieder eine andere sache. wars zumindest noch bei vista...
wollte es eigentlich nach der installation von win 7 ausprobiern, bin aber zur zeit ziemlich gut beschäftigt...
werd ich denke ich mal in den weihnachtsferien anpacken.


----------



## mattinator (11. Dezember 2010)

Dann lass Deine Ergebnisse mal hier sehen.


----------



## acer86 (11. Dezember 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> @"alle mit neuen Falt-Servern"
> 
> Wie macht Ihr das mit der Strom-Rechnung, meine war bei ca. 18/7 mit einem Rechner (und zugegebener Maßen zwei GTX 275) schon ziemlich hoch. Auf welchen Verbrauch kommt Ihr mit all Euren Faltrechnern, die wie ich das sehe auch oft rund um die Uhr laufen ?
> 
> EDIT: Sehe gerade bei EOC, Standeck "pirscht" sich wieder an (4.1 Tage). Da muss ich wohl mal wieder eine kleine Schippe drauflegen.



Momentan läuft bei mir nur Mein Hauptrechner im 24/7 betrieb, der zieht ca. 280 Watt (1X gtx 460 und ein Q6600) mit wakü allen drum und dran.

den Faltserver den ich jetzt baue werde ich wahrscheinlich nur tagsüber laufen lassen, da mir der Stromverbrauch von 2 Rechner im 24/7 betrieb zu hoch ist.

wen ich alle Rrechner Falten lassen Würde 24/7 einschließlich des neuen Faltservers käme ich auf rund 40000PPD am Tag aber ein stromverbrauch von 600Watt ist mir als Student  einfach viel zu viel des guten.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Dezember 2010)

Kleine Frage: Kann ich für mein Win7 eigendlich auch eine 2. Linzen kaufen?
Win7 64bit auf meinem Faltserver anstelle von XP 32bit.


----------



## Brzeczek (11. Dezember 2010)

Hey, gestern ist meine Geforce GTX 470 eingetroffen  ich habe den High GPU Client 3 Installiert. 

Ich frage mich aber wie ich eine Art Benchmark machen kann.. geht so was ??


----------



## D!str(+)yer (11. Dezember 2010)

Ist die Leistung vom SMP2 so in Ordnung?
Hab zu lange nicht mehr mit dem SMP gearbeitet ^^


----------



## Henninges (11. Dezember 2010)

Brzeczek schrieb:


> Hey, gestern ist meine Geforce GTX 470 eingetroffen  ich habe den High GPU Client 3 Installiert.
> 
> Ich frage mich aber wie ich eine Art Benchmark machen kann.. geht so was ??



grats zur karte !

was für einen bench meinst du ? furmark wäre mal was...wenn sie @ stock cooling rennt, halt dir aber besser die ohren zu...


----------



## Schmicki (11. Dezember 2010)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Ist die Leistung vom SMP2 so in Ordnung?



Jau, das ist im grünen Bereich! Bekomm aber keinen schreck, wenn sich der Klient danach eine P6701/P6702 WU zieht. Dann werden die Punkte in den Keller gehen.

Schönes System hast du da, vorallem die Graka schiebt mächtig an.


----------



## Henninges (11. Dezember 2010)

möp...die 8800gt macht nicht mal 3k ppd...ich denke doch das da was anderes rein muss...


----------



## D!str(+)yer (11. Dezember 2010)

Schmicki schrieb:


> Jau, das ist im grünen Bereich! Bekomm aber keinen schreck, wenn sich der Klient danach eine P6701/P6702 WU zieht. Dann werden die Punkte in den Keller gehen.
> 
> Schönes System hast du da, vorallem die Graka schiebt mächtig an.



Dann bin ich beruhigt 
Ich hoffe ja nicht das da viel einbricht, dieses Jahr muss noch die Mille fallen 

Ja, die GTX 580 schiebt gut, wenn ich dann endlich mal an nen WaKühler komme, wird auch mal an der Taktschraube gedreht^^


----------



## acer86 (11. Dezember 2010)

Hi @Henninges

das beste Watt/PPD Verhältnis hast du bei der GTS450 mit OC 9000PPD und das bei 100Watt!!!

ansosnten wen es noch sparsamer sein soll Eine GT430 mit nur 50Watt bis zu 5000PPD

Eine GTX460 macht mit OC 12200PPD bei 185Watt

GTX580 17500PPD bei Ca. 280-320Watt


----------



## Julian Kruck (11. Dezember 2010)

Henninges schrieb:


> möp...die 8800gt macht nicht mal 3k ppd...ich denke doch das da was anderes rein muss...



kann aber nicht sein. meine schaufelt hier so um die 4800PPD mit dem gpu3 clienten...


----------



## nfsgame (11. Dezember 2010)

@Henninges: Der G92-112 sollte je nach WU und OC zwischen 4500 und 6800PPD machen.


----------



## Julian Kruck (11. Dezember 2010)

hab jetz mal probehalber den smp-clienten installiert:
beim 6062 Projekt hab ich ne frametime von 7:47 und ne ppd von 4286

kann leider den wu ordner nicht kopieren...
in linux hab ich beim projekt 6060(drüften wohl vergleichbar sein) ne frametime von etwa 7min, also etwas mehr ppd...
somit bleib ich alse mal beim linux clienten und beobachte wann ich mal so ein 6062 projekt bekomme...oder meint ihr ich sollte doch lieber mal den winclienten laufen lassen?


----------



## computertod (11. Dezember 2010)

wie ist eigentlich eine Geforce GT 210 1024mb für F@H geeignet?


----------



## nfsgame (11. Dezember 2010)

Würde 800-1000PPD bringen. Also lass es lieber . Den Strom kannste anders verwenden .


----------



## computertod (11. Dezember 2010)

hm, dann probier ichs doch erst recht aus...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Dezember 2010)

Faltserver läuft nun endlich, wiedermal vielzulange an den XP-Updates gehabt. 

Die GTS450 faltet munter. 

Was meint ihr, was bringt mehr PPD's: SMP oder 2 Singel-Clients?

Momentan läuft der SMP, werd morgen mal hochrechnen ob er die Deadline überhaupt schafft. Achja, wie kanns auch anderst sein, als Test-WU ne P6701. 

Mein Bericht werd ich Morgen (heute) schreiben, falls nichts dazwischen kommt.


----------



## mattinator (12. Dezember 2010)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Was meint ihr, was bringt mehr PPD's: SMP oder 2 Singel-Clients?



Zwei Clients mit einer GPU bringt mittlerweile kaum einen Vorteil, da die GPU bei den meisten Projekten nahezu ausgelastet ist. Oder wolltest Du noch eine zweite Grafikkarte installieren (hab mir jetzt nicht gemerkt, welchen "Unterbau" Du gewählt hast) ?


----------



## Bumblebee (12. Dezember 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Zwei Clients mit einer GPU bringt mittlerweile kaum einen Vorteil, da die GPU bei den meisten Projekten nahezu ausgelastet ist. Oder wolltest Du noch eine zweite Grafikkarte installieren (hab mir jetzt nicht gemerkt, welchen "Unterbau" Du gewählt hast) ?


 
Das stimmt natürlich absolut; allerdings ging es bei der Frage ja nicht um Die *GPU* 

Falls der Prozzi die Deadline schafft ist SMP immer besser; wenn nicht dann 2 Single's
Behalt aber im Falle der 2 Single's im Auge ob die PPD der GPU (zu sehr) droppen


----------



## T0M@0 (12. Dezember 2010)

und wenn sie droppen sollten kannst du auch SetPriority installieren und dem GPU Core eine höhere Prio geben


----------



## D!str(+)yer (12. Dezember 2010)

Zeigt HFM die Punkte beim SMP Client schon mit dem Bonus an!?

Hab gestern einen fertig gerechnet mit 3351Punkten aber nur 481Punkte gut geschrieben bekommen -.-

Und wenn ja, ab wann gabs noch mal den Bonus? Nach 10 fertigen WUs, oder?


----------



## T0M@0 (12. Dezember 2010)

HFM zeigt mit Bonus...

ab 10 WU's bekommst du ihn


----------



## nfsgame (12. Dezember 2010)

Leute, Problem: Der Faltserver von Cyrano68 verabschiedet sich seit heute Nacht jedesmal mit einem Bluescreen sobald einer der drei GPU-Clients gestartet wird. Danach ist es Glücksache ob die (/überhaupt alle) Karten erkannt werden, oder nur als "VGA" in Windows stehen.
Der SMP2 faltet munter seine BigAdv's.

Any Idea?

Edit: Die Treiberneuinstallation bricht auch mit einer Fehlermeldung ab so wie ich das mitbekommen habe.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Dezember 2010)

@mattinator@ Unterbau ist ne Zotac ION ITX P (1X PCI-E 16X)

Also, der SMP schaft die Deadline wegen 2h nicht.
Ne Möglichkeit wäre OC, laut einem Testbericht sollten 1,8GHz stabil mit Standartspannung laufen, jetzt sind es 1,2GHz. Was ich allerdings nicht richtig gefunden habe, wie ich das im Bios mache. Mein Bios unterscheidet sich von dem hier http://www.testberichte.de/d/linkfeedback/frame.html?feedbackUrl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.hartware.net%2Freview_1142.html&objectId=230887&toUrl=%2Fd%2Flink%2Fm_linker.php%3Fc3_id%3D2549%26amp%3Bt_id%3D230887%26amp%3Bdest%3Dhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.hartware.net%252Freview_1142.html%26amp%3Bm_id%3D658%26amp%3Bpos%3D3127&objectType=4

Was ich sehr interessant finde, ist die Auslastung der CPU durch den GPU-Clienten, laut Taskmanager sind es 0-1%, egal ob SMP läuft oder nicht. Beim Grossen sind es pro GPU 2-4%. XP < Win7.
Die GTS450 bringt 9110-9190PPD's (P6800) in Abhänigkeit ob der SMP läuft oder nicht.


----------



## acer86 (12. Dezember 2010)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @mattinator@ Unterbau ist ne Zotac ION ITX P (1X PCI-E 16X)
> 
> Also, der SMP schaft die Deadline wegen 2h nicht.
> Ne Möglichkeit wäre OC, laut einem Testbericht sollten 1,8GHz stabil mit Standartspannung laufen, jetzt sind es 1,2GHz. Was ich allerdings nicht richtig gefunden habe, wie ich das im Bios mache. Mein Bios unterscheidet sich von dem hier http://www.testberichte.de/d/linkfe...2.html&amp;m_id=658&amp;pos=3127&objectType=4
> ...



Hi

Hört sich gut an 

hast du ein Stromverbrauchs Messgerät? wen ja könntest du mal messen was verbraucht.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Dezember 2010)

acer86 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Hört sich gut an
> 
> hast du ein Stromverbrauchs Messgerät? wen ja könntest du mal messen was verbraucht.


Idle 56W
GPU only 133W
Load 145W

Kommt alles noch in meinen Bericht unter http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...70335/129680-noch-ein-miniitx-faltserver.html


----------



## computertod (12. Dezember 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Leute, Problem: Der Faltserver von Cyrano68 verabschiedet sich seit heute Nacht jedesmal mit einem Bluescreen sobald einer der drei GPU-Clients gestartet wird. Danach ist es Glücksache ob die (/überhaupt alle) Karten erkannt werden, oder nur als "VGA" in Windows stehen.
> Der SMP2 faltet munter seine BigAdv's.
> 
> Any Idea?
> ...


Board würde ich tippen


----------



## nfsgame (12. Dezember 2010)

Das schöne P6T6 ...

Mal schauen, ich probier noch ein bisschen rum .


----------



## p00nage (12. Dezember 2010)

Achso schon gewundert warum er so wenig ppd grad macht


----------



## Julian Kruck (12. Dezember 2010)

Julian Kruck schrieb:


> hab jetz mal probehalber den smp-clienten installiert:
> beim 6062 Projekt hab ich ne frametime von 7:47 und ne ppd von 4286
> 
> kann leider den wu ordner nicht kopieren...
> ...



ist ein 6063 projekt gut vergleichbar mit einem 6062?
hab da ne frametime unter 7 min.

also mein vorläufiges fazit: ne virtuelle maschine ist doch noch besser, wenn auch gernig. bei intel kann das ganze natürlich anders ausschauen.


----------



## Bumblebee (12. Dezember 2010)

Julian Kruck schrieb:


> ist ein 6063 projekt gut vergleichbar mit einem 6062?
> hab da ne frametime unter 7 min.


 
Jupp, kann man vergleichen
6050 bis 6077 sind alle etwa in der gleichen "Liga" angesiedelt und zählen im Bonus x2.1

Allerdings erstaunt mich deine hohe Frame-Time etwas


----------



## acer86 (12. Dezember 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Allerdings erstaunt mich deine hohe Frame-Time etwas




sind bei mir auch nicht viel besser Leider


----------



## Julian Kruck (12. Dezember 2010)

sind die zu hoch? taktung ist 4x 3,4Ghz AMD Phenom II
macht so insgesamt rund um die 5000 ppds laut stats...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Dezember 2010)

Bei den P6050-6070 bin ich bei ~4min10s.

So, probier mich jetzt ein wenig bei OC meines Faltservers, schauen wir mal ob die 1,8GHz fallstabil sind. 
Die GTS450 werd ich in Ruhe lassen, meiner Meinung nach reichen 930/1860MHz. 

Falls dann die Zeit noch reicht werd ich meinen Bericht schreiben.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Dezember 2010)

Bei meinem Faltserver hab ich jetzt die CPU von 1,2GHz auf 1,8GHz raufgetaktet, bei Standarspannung. 
Bis jetzt läuft es stabil, aber wir werden sehn was in ein paar Tagen ist. 

Jetzt kommt das seltsame, bei SMP: Wen die CPU mit 1,2GHz läuft produziert sie mir bei einer P6701 rund 184PPD's.
Jetzt läuft die CPU mit 1,8GHz und produziert bei einer P6052 rund 1050PPD's!  5,7X mehr! 

Macht der grosse Unterschied wirklich das OC und die WU aus?


----------



## mattinator (12. Dezember 2010)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Jetzt kommt das seltsame, bei SMP: Wen die CPU mit 1,2GHz läuft produziert sie mir bei einer P6701 rund 184PPD's.
> Jetzt läuft die CPU mit 1,8GHz und produziert bei einer P6052 rund 1050PPD's!  5,7X mehr!



Sag bloß, der hat die "P6701 mit rund 184PPD's" schon durch. Du hast die 6701-er Workunit doch nicht etwa gelöscht.

EDIT: Wow, was ist denn in Standeck gefahren: Standeck - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats, da gab's scheinbar auch schon ein vorweihnachtliches Hardware-Upgrade. Das war's dann wohl erstmal mit meinem 10. Platz im Team.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Dezember 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Sag bloß, der hat die "P6701 mit rund 184PPD's" schon durch. Du hast die 6701-er Workunit doch nicht etwa gelöscht.


Was den sonst? 
Hätte ich ihn durchlaufgelassen wäre nach ca. 95% und knappen 4 Tagen die Deadline erreicht gewesen. 
Sofern sie die 1,8GHz als faltstabil erweisen, sollten auch die 6701/6702 zu schaffen sein. 

Oh man, so ein Bericht zu schreiben ist nicht einfach.


----------



## mattinator (12. Dezember 2010)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Was den sonst?



Spaß muss sein, aber ich muss jetzt Schluss machen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Dezember 2010)

Bericht fertig, zumindest vorläufig bis Gehäuse kommt. 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...och-ein-miniitx-faltserver-2.html#post2487101
Ist definitiv nicht mein Ding, Berichte zu schreiben. 

Leider haben sich die 1,8GHz ohne Spannungserhöhung nicht als faltstabil erwiesen. Unstabiler Client nach 6% 
Versuch es nun mit einer Erhöhung von 0,04V.

Edit: Oh Wow: Platz 10 der Produzenten! 
Faltserver nutzt definitiv. 
Grosser lief letzte Woche 114h. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Julian Kruck (13. Dezember 2010)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Bei den P6050-6070 bin ich bei ~4min10s.
> 
> So, probier mich jetzt ein wenig bei OC meines Faltservers, schauen wir mal ob die 1,8GHz fallstabil sind.
> Die GTS450 werd ich in Ruhe lassen, meiner Meinung nach reichen 930/1860MHz.
> ...



du hast doch nen intel am laufen oder? oder welche cpu?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Dezember 2010)

Julian Kruck schrieb:


> du hast doch nen intel am laufen oder? oder welche cpu?


Die CPU ist fest auf das Board verlötet, Intel Celeron SU2300.

So, ich hoffe die ganze Geschichte mit den Bildern funktioniert jetzt: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...och-ein-miniitx-faltserver-2.html#post2487101
Leider haben sich die 1,8GHz nicht als faltstabil erwiesen, Maschine unstabil. 
Jetzt läuft ein Test mit 1,6GHz, falls stabil steigere ich bis zum Maximum. Momentan P6062 47% 875PPD.

Es geschehen doch noch Wunder!  Heute ist endlich mein Mora gekommen.


----------



## Julian Kruck (13. Dezember 2010)

und bei dem haste 4min und 10s bei nem P6062??? kann aber ned sein oder?


----------



## Knutowskie (13. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab eben was gutes gefunden. Muss nen Vortrag halten in Englisch und der soll 15 minuten gehen... dabei bin ich auf folgendes gestossen: YouTube - folding@home TEAM60148 - Think (german)

finds gut.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Dezember 2010)

Julian Kruck schrieb:


> und bei dem haste 4min und 10s bei nem P6062??? kann aber ned sein oder?


Ne, die 4min 10s sind beim 1090t. 
Wie es der Zufall will ist der SU2300 gerade an einer P6062 drann, 22min 33s. 
Der 1090t muss ja schneller sein, verbraucht laut AMD ja auch 125W (ohne OC), der SU2300 10W.


----------



## T0M@0 (13. Dezember 2010)

Knutowskie schrieb:


> Ich hab eben was gutes gefunden. Muss nen Vortrag halten in Englisch und der soll 15 minuten gehen... dabei bin ich auf folgendes gestossen: YouTube - folding@home TEAM60148 - Think (german)
> 
> finds gut.



nicht schlecht... wollten wir nicht auch mal ein Video für unser Team machen?


----------



## Henninges (13. Dezember 2010)

ich denke nicht das dieses video von den mitgliedern von 60148 gemacht worden ist...hört sich eher an wie ein werbespot von mercedes benz und der "blue efficience technology"...ist halt nur das ende rausgeschnitten und der teamname reinkopiert...


----------



## Julian Kruck (13. Dezember 2010)

jup, is es auch aber trotzdem nett gemacht^^


----------



## Henninges (13. Dezember 2010)

sollte aber nicht auf unser "geplantes" video zutreffen...*wir* stehlen nicht...


----------



## Julian Kruck (13. Dezember 2010)

dieses video triffts aber schon eher
find ich echt gut gemacht!


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Dezember 2010)

Julian Kruck schrieb:


> dieses video triffts aber schon eher
> find ich echt gut gemacht!


 
Ja, genau so stelle ich mir ein gut gemachtes "Werbe-Video" vor


----------



## Julian Kruck (13. Dezember 2010)

problem ist halt, dass die anscheinend ziemlich viel auch privat miteinander zu tun haben und sich auch real kennen. da die interviews ja größten teils an der selben stelle gedreht wurden...wir brauchen einfach a paar sympathische menschen die den spruch los lassen scherz beiseite,
ich finde sowas ne gute idee, beispielsweise bei nem team treffen...einer schneidet des zeug dann zam, bei zeiten kann man ihm dann noch material online zukommen lassen, woala


----------



## Bumblebee (14. Dezember 2010)

Na das ist doch ein Plan


----------



## Julian Kruck (14. Dezember 2010)

Also ein interview kann ich jedem zukommen lassen
selber bin ich leider ned so der kreative um das zu machen, auch haperts bissal an der zeit. außer ab juli nächsten jahres, da bin ich fertig mit abi^^


----------



## Knutowskie (14. Dezember 2010)

das konzept is gut. sowas könnte man tatsächlich auf die Beine bekommen. nur muss es sich jemand an den hut binden und das organisieren. Ich hab nen schoenen Falter, nur keine gute Kamera...


----------



## CrashStyle (15. Dezember 2010)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...to-smp2-client-einrichten-78.html#post2490140

CPU-Z Validator 3.1

Mache auch wieder mit

ca.21K PPD


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Dezember 2010)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Mache auch wieder mit
> ca.21K PPD


 
Saubere Sache


----------



## The Master of MORARE (15. Dezember 2010)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/posts/2490140/
> 
> Mache auch wieder mit
> 
> ca.21K PPD



Sauber .
Hast ja noch ein paar Slots frei auf dem Board .


----------



## D!str(+)yer (15. Dezember 2010)

Ich bekomme auf dem GPU3 client keinen WU mehr rein, kann das wer bestätigen?

//edit hat sich erledigt, hab wieder einen ^^


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. Dezember 2010)

Gestern sind aber unser Tagespunkte aber stark eingebrochen, wen ich unsere Statistik so anschaue. 

@The Master of MORARE: Sieht ja fast danach aus als würde ich dir den Rang ablaufen bei den Top-Produzenten.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (15. Dezember 2010)

Scheint aber ein Problem mit dem Punkte update zu geben !?
Hab heute noch nicht einen Punkt gutgeschrieben bekommen und die Teampunkte sind auch deutlich unter dem schnitt!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. Dezember 2010)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Scheint aber ein Problem mit dem Punkte update zu geben !?
> Hab heute noch nicht einen Punkt gutgeschrieben bekommen und die Teampunkte sind auch deutlich unter dem schnitt!


Stimmt eigendlich, da kann was nicht stimmen.  Meine Signatur ist ja ein gutes Beispiel, mein Faltserver macht ja alle 4h eine 6800er und bis jetzt werden nur 251 Credits angegeben.

Was machen die wieder?


----------



## nfsgame (15. Dezember 2010)

Wird bestimmt wieder irgendwann nachgereicht .


----------



## Schmicki (15. Dezember 2010)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Was machen die wieder?



Die arbeiten am Server. Also keine Angst. Die Statistikserver sind nicht davon betroffen, meine Punkte werden in Stanford richtig angezeigt. Nur die Statistikseiten scheinen Probleme zu haben, die Daten zu bekommen. Durch die Arbeiten kommt es auch zu Problemen beim Empfangen/Senden von WUs.

Wurde aber frühzeitig angekündigt:
Folding@home


----------



## p00nage (15. Dezember 2010)

achso ich hab mich auch schon gewundert was mit den teampunkten los ist


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. Dezember 2010)

Schmicki schrieb:


> Wurde aber frühzeitig angekündigt:
> Folding@home


Ich glaub, ich muss doch noch mal Englisch lernen. 
Für sowas reichen meine Kentnisse nicht.


----------



## tom7 (16. Dezember 2010)

also bei mir wurde tatsächlich gestern eine 1298er WU nicht gewertet. dürfte jetzt sicher 20h her sein dass ich sie übertragen hab. zum glück wars keine größere...
kommt sowas immer mal wieder vor?
gruß


----------



## D!str(+)yer (16. Dezember 2010)

Bei mir wurden auch mindestens 2 1298er nicht gezählt!, ich hoffe da die nur noch immer was hinter her hängen wegen den Server Arbeiten!


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Dezember 2010)

@Server-"outage"

Ja, immer wieder mühsam, immer wieder maximal ungern gesehen
Es steht zu hoffen, dass das Fehlende wirklich nachgereicht wird; wenn die (leider) in diese Zeit gefallene *BIG* *wieder nicht *gezählt wird (das wäre dann die insgesammt dritte) werde ich entgültig *gallig*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Dezember 2010)

Bei mir sind es 3X1298. 

Bin mal gespannt was mein ITX-Server heute Abend meldet, hat sich heute morgen eine 6701er geholt. Schauen wir mal ob das OC für die jetzt reicht.


----------



## acer86 (16. Dezember 2010)

Endlich bin ich auch in den Top 100


----------



## Julian Kruck (16. Dezember 2010)

dito, bei mir sinds 3...


----------



## Knutowskie (16. Dezember 2010)

ich bekomm auch keine arbeit mehr...


----------



## acer86 (16. Dezember 2010)

Hi

ES GIBT WIDER 925er WU´s !!!!!!!!!!

hab vor ein paar Minuten eine auf mein HTPC bekommen.

gleich wider 30watt weniger stromverbrauch und eine PPD von 15500 mit einer GTS450


----------



## D!str(+)yer (16. Dezember 2010)

Hab auch einen, nachdem ich ne halbe Stunde lang an keinen gekommen bin^^


----------



## mattinator (16. Dezember 2010)

Oh Mann, jetzt habe ich auch das erstemal 'ne 6041-er Unit erwischt. Dagegen sind die 670x-er ja noch harmlos.


----------



## nfsgame (16. Dezember 2010)

Dafür brechen die 6040/41 nicht so ein PPD-mäßig .


----------



## davidof2001 (16. Dezember 2010)

Wie bekommt man eigentlich WUs für die GPU mit über 1200 Punkten? Bei meinen 260ern sind es höchstens mal etwas über 700 Punkte.


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Dezember 2010)

*PPD* ist das Zauberwort

Nicht wie viele Punkte eine WU bringt (zB. 700) sondern *P* unkte *P* ro *D* ach (Tag) - das sind dann schnell mal viele

Und anders rum:
Die GPU*3*-WU's (6800 als Beispiel) haben einen Credit von 1298 Punkte pro Durchlauf


----------



## nfsgame (16. Dezember 2010)

davidof2001 schrieb:


> Wie bekommt man eigentlich WUs für die GPU mit über 1200 Punkten? Bei meinen 260ern sind es höchstens mal etwas über 700 Punkte.


Das sind Units die GPU3-Only sind. Heißt: Fermi-Karten-Client.

@Bumblebee: Bei mir brechen die nicht ein .


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Dezember 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> @Bumblebee: Bei mir brechen die nicht ein .


 
Wie?? Einbrechen?? Versteh ich jetzt grad nicht


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Dezember 2010)

acer86 schrieb:


> Endlich bin ich auch in den Top 100


Heiss dich in den Top 100 wilkommen.  Grats.

Ich bin auch auf wieder auf meinem alten Platz wieder angekommen. 

Mein ITX-Server schafft jetzt die P6701. 
830PPD's, Pro % 53min ergiebt ungefär 3Tage 16h bis die durch ist. 

@Bumble & NFS & D!str(+)yer: Eure Benutzerbilder werden nicht angezeigt.


----------



## nfsgame (16. Dezember 2010)

Hier im Forum wird so einiges nicht angezeigt . Sind Serverprobs.

@Bumblebee: War das nichta uf die 6041er bezogen?


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (16. Dezember 2010)

moin moin,

 nachdem ich aj in den letzten 2 monaten dank gtx470+smp2 ca 650000punkte gemacht habe, was aber dank der gtx470 sehr ineffizient war, hab ich mir nun eine gts250 ausgeliehen(512mb, irgend so ein gainward green geblubber)
die macht grade 5100ppd bei p11179(1352points)
das alles bei 70-75watt

meint ihr oc würde sich lohnen?
würde das die ppd gut pushen oder würde nur der stromverbrauch ungeahnte höhen erreichen?
will mir die karte dann als mini faltserver kaufen dann, weil löppt einwandfrei neben meiner ati.
so kann man dann auch mal als ati nutzer energie effizient falten.

mfg


----------



## tom7 (16. Dezember 2010)

xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> moin moin,
> 
> 
> meint ihr oc würde sich lohnen?
> würde das die ppd gut pushen oder würde nur der stromverbrauch ungeahnte höhen erreichen?



also ich hab neulich mal das ppd/strom verhältnis für meine gtx 460 durchgerechnet. dass oc mehr strom verbraucht war mit vorher schon klar, aber dass sich das verhältnis von punkten zu verbrauch dermaßen verschlechtert hab ich nicht erwartet!:
übertaktet (also mit spannungserhöhung) verschlechtert sich das verhältnis von ppd/watt pro stunde um die hälfte!!!!

insofern kann ich jedem der an effizientem falten interessiert ist raten seinen verbrauch in bezug auf die leistung mal durchzurechnen.

ich übertakte jetzt (die graka) nur noch ohne spannungserhöhung.

gruß


----------



## Julian Kruck (16. Dezember 2010)

das mit der spannungserhöhung trifft auch auf die CPU zu hab ich schon länger bemerkt.
übertakte nur noch ohne spannungserhöhung. ist auch besser für die Lebensdauer der Komponenten.

was mich aber echt mal interessieren würde, ob CPUs/GPUs, die ihr leben lang oder zumindest nen großen teil gefaltet haben, schneller sterben als normal genutzte...
rein theoretisch ja nicht. aber belastung ist ja eigentlich nie gut für etwas (seienes Motoren oder sonst was)


----------



## Gast20141127 (16. Dezember 2010)

Hi,
wollte mal fragen ob es Sinn macht wenn ich mir zum nvidia-GPU-Client (systray 6.30r2 - zur Zeit noch auf ner 9600GT)
auch noch den SMP Client installiere, da mein AthlonII x4-640 ja beim surfen, Musik hören,
oder Office Programmen die meiste Zeit nur Däumchen dreht mit 800MHz im Cool´n Quiet


----------



## tom7 (16. Dezember 2010)

Julian Kruck schrieb:


> das mit der spannungserhöhung trifft auch auf die CPU zu hab ich schon länger bemerkt.
> übertakte nur noch ohne spannungserhöhung. ist auch besser für die Lebensdauer der Komponenten.
> 
> was mich aber echt mal interessieren würde, ob CPUs/GPUs, die ihr leben lang oder zumindest nen großen teil gefaltet haben, schneller sterben als normal genutzte...
> rein theoretisch ja nicht. aber belastung ist ja eigentlich nie gut für etwas (seienes Motoren oder sonst was)



ja das hast du völlig recht, bei der cpu is es genauso, vielleicht sogar noch schlimmer. ich hab das noch nicht ausprobiert weil ich die cpu ja im gegensatz zur gpu per bios übertakte. dafür fehlt mir im mom die zeit.
allerdings ist es tatsächlich so, dass meine übertaktete cpu unter last doppelt so viel strom verbraucht wie @stock!

rein von der belastung sollten die komponenten nicht geschädigt werden (oder lebensdauer verkürzt werden)
wenn es um spannungserhöhung geht, denk ich mir immer dass es zwar VIELLEICHT die lebensdauer reduziert, aber nicht so stark als dass das einen wirklichen effekt auf mich hätte. wie lang benutzt man denn schon pc-komponenten? insofern find ich es nicht so schlimm wenn meine cpu anstatt 10 jahre nur noch 5 jahre "lebt"

gruß


----------



## acer86 (16. Dezember 2010)

Hi

Hab da mal ein Problem vieleicht könnt ihr mir da weiter helfen,

ich habe mein HTPC am tv angeschlossen per HDMI und lasse ihn falten, aber fast jedes mal wen ich von Reciver auf den HTPC umschalte stürzt der ab mit den fehler "nv4_disp" 

Was ich schon Probiert habe: Neuste Treiber 260.99 und 263.22 immer das gleiche

Original Treiber von cd, da tritt das Problem nicht so häufig auf aber sagen wir mal jedes 2te mal.

auf den Rechner ist XP SP3 drauf gerade neu installiert.
Grafikkarte macht mit und ohne OC den Fehler daran liegt es also auch nicht.
Ansonsten läuft er stabil nur wen ich den HDMI Eingang am TV umschalte stürzt er mit den besagten Fehler ab.
Ich weiß nicht mehr weiter vielleicht liegt es an XP, werd mal versuchen Vista zu installieren und nachsehen ob der Fehler da auch auf tritt.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Dezember 2010)

@acer86: Das Problem hatte ich bis vor kurzen auch auf meinem ITX-Faltserver (XP SP3).
Meine Lösung war in den Energieoptionen Monitor auf "nie ausschalten" einzustellen, seit da keine Probleme mehr. 


@gustlegga: Lohnt sich auf jeden Fall. 


Kennt von euch jemand die P6040?
Scheind auch ne Art von Big-WU zu sein, mein 1090t braucht voraussichtlich bei 9140PPD gute 23h (14min/%).
Sie gibt ohne Bonus 1395Credits, mit Bonus nach 5h 8598Credits.

Edit: Was geht den hier ab? 
Speichern nach 20% und Projektwechsel (6040 zu 6701)?
In HFM wird es immernoch als P6040 geführt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (17. Dezember 2010)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Edit: Was geht den hier ab?
> Speichern nach 20% und Projektwechsel (6040 zu 6701)?
> In HFM wird es immernoch als P6040 geführt.


Da war noch ein 6701 in der "Upload-Warteschlange" (nach Fertigstellung nicht gleich hochgeladen). Da versucht es der Client zwischendurch immer mal wieder von allein, kein Grund zur Besorgnis. Das einzige Problem ist, dass durch den verzögerten Upload Dein Bonus geschrumpft ist. Musst mal schauen, wann das 6701-er fertig war.

EDIT: Wenn das 6701 vor dem 6040 gerechnet wurde, ist Dir scheinbar wegen Upload-Problemen der Bonus für ca. 4 1/2 Stunden verloren gegangen.


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Dezember 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> EDIT: Wenn das 6701 vor dem 6040 gerechnet wurde, ist Dir scheinbar wegen Upload-Problemen der Bonus für ca. 4 1/2 Stunden verloren gegangen.


 
Ja, solche Dinge sind immer wieder ausgesprochen 

Zum Thema 6040:

Die gibt es schon eine Weile, kenn ich gut
Der (SIG.) Q6600 bügelt die so weg: Avg. Time / Frame : 00:18:57 - 5'623.9 PPD
Der Q6700 macht Avg. Time / Frame : 00:19:13 - 5'507.3 PPD

Die Daten der anderen Rechner (Core i7 // Q9550 // 1055T // 1090T // etc.) kann ich momentan nicht bieten; die stehen woanders


----------



## Muschkote (17. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab da mal einen Referenzwert von meinem i7920 für ein 6041er Projekt.

Avg. Time / Frame : 00:09:26 - 16.012 PPD

deutlich besser als die 6701er


----------



## acer86 (17. Dezember 2010)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @acer86: Das Problem hatte ich bis vor kurzen auch auf meinem ITX-Faltserver (XP SP3).
> Meine Lösung war in den Energieoptionen Monitor auf "nie ausschalten" einzustellen, seit da keine Probleme mehr.



Hi

das habe ich leider auch schon Probiert aber es hat nix gebracht, habe aber glaube ich eine Lösung gefunden muss nur noch testen ob es auf Dauer auch so geht.

Hab den HTPC jetzt direkt mit den HDMI kabel an den TV angeschlossen scheinbar will XP die verbindung zum TV nicht verlieren ich schätze mal wegen HDCP

Vorher hatte ich das HDMI Kabel am Surround Reciver angeschlossen.


----------



## computertod (17. Dezember 2010)

uih, gestern knapp 6k ppd bekommen. für meine verhältnisse ist das viel 
was ich aber nicht ganz verstehe: für die WUs die auf meiner 8800GT gerechnet werden bekomm ich laut hfm 5k punkte, gutgeschrieben werden aber max. 1352 punkte


----------



## nfsgame (17. Dezember 2010)

Nicht Punkte, PPD. Punkte stehen unter Credits.


----------



## computertod (17. Dezember 2010)

dann halt ppd^^
aber ich bekomm nur die 'Punkte' gutgeschrieben. müssten das nicht normalerweise die PPD sein?


----------



## nfsgame (17. Dezember 2010)

Nein, die PPD ist die statistische Leistung die du eventuell erreichen könntest, wenn dein Rechner ohne Unterbrechung viele dieser WUs 24/7 falten würde. Ist ein hochgerechneter Wert.


----------



## acer86 (17. Dezember 2010)

Hi

Es gibt ein neuen Core

Und passend dazu neue WU`s P6806 mit 1348Credit´s 

sind auch auf den Kleineren Karten etwas schneller wie die alten P6800er


----------



## GoldenMic (17. Dezember 2010)

So, seit heute läuft bei mir ein SMP Client, morgen kommt der GPU Client hinzu.
Danke schonmal für die Hilfe an nfsgame.
Aber der i7 macht allein schonmal ordentlich Punkte 

http://www.abload.de/img/fhfirsthlwe.jpg

Sys fan und cpu0 fan find ich lustig weil sie so  viel mit meinem sockel gemein haben


----------



## acer86 (17. Dezember 2010)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> So, seit heute läuft bei mir ein SMP Client, morgen kommt der GPU Client hinzu.
> Danke schonmal für die Hilfe an nfsgame.
> Aber der i7 macht allein schonmal ordentlich Punkte
> 
> ...




Hi 

die PPD kommen mir etwas wenig vor aber dein i7 ist sicher auf standard takt oder ?

Also bei speedfan würde ich mal auf auslese fehler tippen, den ich hab noch kein pc gesehen der bei 11,19Volt noch stabil läuft.
Die temps sind noch ok aber OC´n würde ich nur mit einer besseren Kühlung.

Aber wo bleiben meine Manieren erst mal willkommen im Team und Happy Folding


----------



## GoldenMic (17. Dezember 2010)

Naja, die PDD schwankt zwischen 7200 und 8500 oder so.
Standarttakt yo, 3,2ghz pro core(turbo boost)

Grad ist er bei 8250 PPD


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Dezember 2010)

@GoldenMic: Von mir ebenfalls ein herzliches Willkommen und Happy Folding. 

Morgen kann ich mein Lian Li-Gehäuse für meinen Faltserver holen.


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Dezember 2010)

acer86 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Es gibt ein neuen Core
> 
> ...


 
Jupp, auf meinen GTS 450 @OC bringen die 9468.9 PPD - macht Laune


----------



## acer86 (18. Dezember 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Jupp, auf meinen GTS 450 @OC bringen die 9468.9 PPD - macht Laune



Hi@Bumblebee

Was würdest du sagen, Warum meine GTS450 "nur" 9044PPD bei 920/1840Mhz macht, liegt es an der "Streuung" oder könnte das doch der Leistungsverlust sein weil ich nur ein PCIe 1.0 slot habe?
stört mich nicht weiter das er weniger PPD macht hab schon damit gerechnet, aber wäre mal Interessant zu wissen


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Dezember 2010)

acer86 schrieb:


> Hi@Bumblebee
> 
> Was würdest du sagen, Warum meine GTS450 "nur" 9044PPD bei 920/1840Mhz macht, liegt es an der "Streuung" oder könnte das doch der Leistungsverlust sein weil ich nur ein PCIe 1.0 slot habe?
> stört mich nicht weiter das er weniger PPD macht hab schon damit gerechnet, aber wäre mal Interessant zu wissen


 
Das ist grundsätzlich eine sehr gute Frage

Deine läuft mit 920/1840 auf PCI-E 1.0 *x?* und liefert 9044 PPD
Meine läuft mit 930/1860 auf PCI-E 2.0 x8 und liefert 9469 PPD

Da die Differenz bei der Taktung minimal ist kann es kaum (nur) daran liegen
Ich hatte ja schon früher mal festgehalten, dass die PCI-E-Schnittstelle *tatsächlich* die Leistung etwas reduziert

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass deine Karte - auf "meinem" Niveau getaktet und auf einem PCI-E 2.0 x4 (oder besser) dieselbe Menge an PPD abliefern würde


----------



## mattinator (18. Dezember 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Deine läuft mit 920/1840 auf PCI-E 1.0 *x?* und liefert 9044 PPD
> Meine läuft mit 930/1860 auf PCI-E 2.0 x8 und liefert 9469 PPD



Das sind nur ein paar Sekunden pro Frame, die kommen schon durch unterschiedliche CPU-Belastung des Systems einfach zusammen. Die restliche Hardware wird sich auch unterscheiden. Bei der doch (im Vergleich zu XP) etwas höheren CPU-Last der GPU-Clients unter Windows 7 wirkt sich auch die CPU-Geschwindigkeit mit aus (ist bei mir auch zu merken).


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Dezember 2010)

Falls ihr irgendwo noch ein paar Kohlen rumzuliegen habt - jetzt wäre der Moment um eine Schippe voll in den Ofen zu schmeissen
Wenn wir nicht einheizen überrollt uns Team AnandTech


----------



## chris1995 (18. Dezember 2010)

bin am heizen, 2 pcs 24/7 seit 2 tagen! Und an alle anderen schmeißt die Kisten an!
mfg chris


----------



## Timmy99 (18. Dezember 2010)

Bin enbenfalls am Heizen.

Sorry. ich war zu faul, um den Screenshot per USB Stick aufs Lappi zu übertragen, oder am PC Firefox zu öffnen. Da schiess ich lieber ein Foto vom Screen, Steck die SD Karte ins Lappi und bearbeite das Bild weil ich dummerweise die PPD abgeschnitten hab 
(man beachte die Compelte Units. So hoch waren die bei mir schon lange nichtmehr [Beweis, dass ich am Stück falte ]) *1 Failed bei 820Mhz... nich gut^^*

MfG,
Timmy99, die gelbe Ratte.

EDIT: GPU1 faltet nicht, da die GTS250 mir zu ineffizient gearbeitet hat. Warum HFM.net da immernoch 2 Complete anzeigt ist mir rätselhaft. GPU1 befindet sich defenitiv nicht mehr im Rechner.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Dezember 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Falls ihr irgendwo noch ein paar Kohlen rumzuliegen habt - jetzt wäre der Moment um eine Schippe voll in den Ofen zu schmeissen
> Wenn wir nicht einheizen überrollt uns Team AnandTech


Ab Donnerstag Abend hab ich für die nächsten 2,5Wochen Kohlen für 24/7, Weihnachtsferien. 

Hab meinen Faltserver heute/gestern noch ins neue Gehäuse gesteckt, was die Temperaturen anbelangt war der alte PC-Tower besser. 

Schreib heute/morgen noch den Bericht.


----------



## T0M@0 (19. Dezember 2010)

ab Montag werde ich meinen x6 mal etwas OCen. Momentan bin ich bei 3,4Ghz, mal sehen was stabil zu machen ist (ohne viel vcore zu erhöhen)


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (19. Dezember 2010)

Ich werde heute einen i7-920 nach BIOS-Reset/Update wieder auf 4 GHz übertakten. Dabei kann ich versuchen, meinen Auftraggeber dazu zu überreden, wieder bei F@H mitzumachen. Auch wenn die Erfolgschancen nicht die besten sind.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Dezember 2010)

Für was ist eigentlich der "COM"-Anschluss auf dem Mainboard zu gebrauchen?
Sogar mein ITX-Mainboard hat einen.

Die ganze OC-Geschichte mit Spannungserhöhung werd ich auf dem 1090t sein lassen.
Die Mehr-PPD's stehen nicht wirklich im Verhältnis zum Mehrverbrauch. 
Mit dem Mehrverbrauch kann ich noch einen zweiten ITX-Faltserver betreiben und der bringt eindeutig mehr.


----------



## Bumblebee (19. Dezember 2010)

Mann, was seid ihr gut 

Team AnandTech hatte wohl heute morgen ein böses Erwachen 

Teci (ich brauch ihn mal als *ein* Beispiel unter Vielen) alleine hat gestern 2 *BIG*'s abgeliefert - und heute auch schon wieder eine 

... das ist ja fast wie Weihnachtsfalten ...

Nachtrag:



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Für was ist eigentlich der "COM"-Anschluss auf dem Mainboard zu gebrauchen?
> Sogar mein ITX-Mainboard hat einen.


 
Die Com-Port's (üblicherweiseCom1 und Com2) sind serielle Schnittstellen die heute kaum noch gebraucht werden
Daran wurden die Maus oder andere externe Geräte, z. B. Modem angeschlossen. 
Heute ist dafür die USB-Schnittstelle zuständig


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Dezember 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Die Com-Port's (üblicherweiseCom1 und Com2) sind serielle Schnittstellen die heute kaum noch gebraucht werden
> Daran wurden die Maus oder andere externe Geräte, z. B. Modem angeschlossen.
> Heute ist dafür die USB-Schnittstelle zuständig


Aha, alles klar, "Steinzeitrelikt". 
Dann hätte ich ja gar keine neue Maus gebraucht.


----------



## Bumblebee (19. Dezember 2010)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Aha, alles klar, "Steinzeitrelikt".
> Dann hätte ich ja gar keine neue Maus gebraucht.


 
Tatsächlich habe ich noch mindestens 3 dieser (COM-)Mäuse in meinem "Museum" rumzuliegen; sieht echt hart aus - so mit breitem Stecker

.. Ach ja - die guten alten Zeiten ..


----------



## nfsgame (19. Dezember 2010)

Ich kenne durchaus noch Einsatzgebiete für die COM-Schnittstellen. Managed-Switches werden darüber angesprochen zum konfiguieren, Kassensysteme brauchen den auch (oft sogar noch den Parallel-Port für den "Hardware-Reg-Key").
Ist nen Drama wenn man sowas noch braucht und erstmal Boards raussuchen muss die das haben...

Edit: Hat nicht zufällig jemand interesse an Komponenten aus meinem Signatur-Falter ? Ich steige auf nen Atom-GTS450-Gespann um. Ähnliche PPD bei 300W weniger Verbrauch ...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Dezember 2010)

Was COM-Schnittstellengeräte anbelagt, hab ich 1 Maus, 2 Modems und ein Gerät für PS1-Speicherkarten rumliegen.


nfsgame schrieb:


> Hat nicht zufällig jemand interesse an Komponenten aus meinem Signatur-Falter ? Ich steige auf nen Atom-GTS450-Gespann um. Ähnliche PPD bei 300W weniger Verbrauch ...


Haben Schmicki und ich dich auf die Idee gebracht? 
Unter uns: Wenn ein "grüner Faltserver", dann überleg dir mit oder ohne SMP.
Atom und SMP 
SU2300 und SMP


----------



## acer86 (19. Dezember 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Tatsächlich habe ich noch mindestens 3 dieser (COM-)Mäuse in meinem "Museum" rumzuliegen; sieht echt hart aus - so mit breitem Stecker
> 
> .. Ach ja - die guten alten Zeiten ..



Wo wir gerade in den Guten alten Zeiten sind, hab mal ein bisschen auf meiner "Reste Rampe" gewühlt. 

und es kam ein meiner ersten Grafikkarten (3D Beschleuniger Karte)  zum Vorschein 

eine "Diamond Monster 3D II mit 12 MB Speicher" das waren noch zeiten.

die Karte lief auf ein Pentium 1 System mit 133MHz und damals Wahnsinnigen 48MB EDO Ram

Man beachte den SLI Port LOL


----------



## Bumblebee (19. Dezember 2010)

acer86 schrieb:


> Wo wir gerade in den Guten alten Zeiten sind, hab mal ein bisschen auf meiner "Reste Rampe" gewühlt.
> 
> und es kam ein meiner ersten Grafikkarten (3D Beschleuniger Karte) zum Vorschein
> 
> ...


 
Kenn ich gut - Monsters habe ich auch noch rumzuliegen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Dezember 2010)

Was meint ihr, sind die Temps noch im Rahmen für nen 24/7-Server?
CPU 54-55°C (max. 100°C)
GPU 62°C
Weiter runter bring ich ihn nicht, ausser Gehäuse offen.

Als ich meinen ITX-Faltserver noch im alten PC-Tower hatte waren die Temps tiefer. CPU 51°C GPU 58°C.


----------



## nfsgame (19. Dezember 2010)

Das sieht inordnung aus .


----------



## Julian Kruck (19. Dezember 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ich kenne durchaus noch Einsatzgebiete für die COM-Schnittstellen. Managed-Switches werden darüber angesprochen zum konfiguieren, Kassensysteme brauchen den auch (oft sogar noch den Parallel-Port für den "Hardware-Reg-Key").
> Ist nen Drama wenn man sowas noch braucht und erstmal Boards raussuchen muss die das haben...
> 
> Edit: Hat nicht zufällig jemand interesse an Komponenten aus meinem Signatur-Falter ? Ich steige auf nen Atom-GTS450-Gespann um. Ähnliche PPD bei 300W weniger Verbrauch ...



wenn du den faltserver meinst:
eine 9800GT könnte ich gebrauchen


----------



## nfsgame (19. Dezember 2010)

Gut, dann mache ich die Tage nen Thread im MP auf .


----------



## Sir_Danus (19. Dezember 2010)

@A.Meier-PS3
Du hast dir doch einen Falter auf Basis eines SU2300 gebaut - oder?
Wenn ja (oder wer es sonst war) kannst du mir sagen wieviel der so im Schnitt bzw was er Max aus der Dose zieht. Also alles ink. HDD, Speicher, usw. und was du verbaut hast bzw welches betriebssystem.
Sind viele Fragen, aber ich habe vor einen "Grünen-Falter" zu bauen, der mit alternativer Energie versorgt wird; Keine Steckdose mehr nötig. Da sind die Herstellerangaben nicht zu gebrauchen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Dezember 2010)

@Sir_Danus: Bin gerade mit meinem Bericht über den Faltserver fertig geworden. 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...och-ein-miniitx-faltserver-2.html#post2487101

Wasser, Wind, Solar oder Brennstoffzelle für deinen geplanten Faltserver?


----------



## Sir_Danus (19. Dezember 2010)

z.Z. denke ich an eine Kombi aus Solar + Wind.
Doch 145W + Sicherheit nach oben ist zuviel. Will ihn 24/7 laufen haben und dass würde auf einen Akkupuffer von rund 320 Ah hinauslaufen. Ich wollte eigendlich auf nicht mehr als 95 Ah kommen. Wie es aussieht geht das ganze doch in Richtung Atom oder das was AMD rausbringen will. Wobei hast du den kleinen auch ohne zusätzliche GPU auch mal getestet, müsste doch eine ION mit onbord sein.


----------



## Schmicki (19. Dezember 2010)

Sir_Danus schrieb:


> z.Z. denke ich an eine Kombi aus Solar + Wind.



Der Ansatz ist toll, nur die Umsetzung hat so ihre Tücken.
Tomshardware hatte da mal ein Experiment gemacht:
Solar-PC selbst gebaut: Grundlagen : Solar-PC: Rechenleistung aus Sonnenlicht

Hatte auch schon die Überlegung den Falter mit Solarzellen zu betreiben, aber die Kosten haben mich dann doch abgeschreckt.


----------



## Sir_Danus (19. Dezember 2010)

@Schmicki danke für den Link, werde mir das ganze gleich genauer unter die Lupe nehmen!!!


----------



## chris1995 (19. Dezember 2010)

gute idee, aber das wird nicht ganz billig, mit nachtspeicher usw.
aber, echt ne gute idee von dir!
Viel erfolg
chris


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Dezember 2010)

Sir_Danus schrieb:


> z.Z. denke ich an eine Kombi aus Solar + Wind.
> Doch 145W + Sicherheit nach oben ist zuviel. Will ihn 24/7 laufen haben und dass würde auf einen Akkupuffer von rund 320 Ah hinauslaufen. Ich wollte eigendlich auf nicht mehr als 95 Ah kommen. Wie es aussieht geht das ganze doch in Richtung Atom oder das was AMD rausbringen will. Wobei hast du den kleinen auch ohne zusätzliche GPU auch mal getestet, müsste doch eine ION mit onbord sein.


Ja, hat ne ION-GPU ist onbord, hab sie allerdings nie getestet.
Eine dezidierte 9400 mit 16Streamprozessoren gibt nicht viel und beide GPU gleichzeitig nutzen bekamm ich nicht zum laufen.
Stromverbrauch müsste um die 50W sein ohne die GTS450.
Hab das hier gefunden: Zotac IONITX-P-E Mini-ITX Mainboard - Review Hartware.net


----------



## Sir_Danus (19. Dezember 2010)

Der Artikel kingt gut. Ist klar das so ein Kleiner mit na ION nicht so mächtig reinhaut. Es geht ja erstmal nur um die Machbarkeit. Mit 52W kommen wir ja schon sogut wie auch die Leistungswerte die mir vorschweben.


----------



## acer86 (20. Dezember 2010)

@Sir_Danus 

Tolle idee mit den Grünen Falter.

so was ähnliches hab ich auch im letzten jahr gebastelt, Natürlich nicht so groß wie du es planst, ich hatte an 2X12Watt Modulen +45AH Auto-Batterie  mein Notebook immer zum laden Angeschlossen, muss sagen hat eigentlich gut funktioniert von April bis ende September. 

Die beiden Module lieferten Zusammen ca. 1,7A @12V das hat gereicht um das Notebook am Tag 2-3 mal zu laden und ab und zu das handy

Wen du das Umsetzen solltest, Schreib bitte ein Bericht darüber, würde mich sehr Interessieren


----------



## Sir_Danus (20. Dezember 2010)

Jup mache ich. Wird wohl aber erst gegen Ende Januar etwas. Weihnachten hat meinem Konto schmerzhaft zugesetzt. Kinder haben sich leider keinen Falter gewünscht .

@Acer86
Hast du vielleicht einen Bericht über dein Projekt? Ich suche Inspirationen!


----------



## acer86 (20. Dezember 2010)

Sir_Danus schrieb:


> Jup mache ich. Wird wohl aber erst gegen Ende Januar etwas. Weihnachten hat meinem Konto schmerzhaft zugesetzt. Kinder haben sich leider keinen Falter gewünscht .
> 
> @Acer86
> Hast du vielleicht einen Bericht über dein Projekt? Ich suche Inspirationen!



Hi

ein Bericht darüber habe ich leider nicht, da ich die Anlage im Winter abgebaut hab kann ich dir nur  etwas über die Daten schreiben wie viel es gebracht hat und was ich für Technik verwendet habe.

Zur Technik: 2X12Wh Dünnschicht Solar Modul Nennspannung:16,7V 
                                                              Max Ladestrom: 1,7A
ein Steca Solar Laderegler 12V 5A
und eine alte Autobatterie vom Schrott 45AH 300A 
Spannungswandler von Conrad 12-230V 300W (leider kein Sinus Wechselrichter, also Vorsicht beim kauf die Trapez Wechselrichter können empfindliche Elektronik Durchbrennen lassen!!!!!!!!!!) 

meine Erfahrung mit der Anlage: so ca ab Mai hat sie die Volle Leistung Gebracht, die 45AH Batterie war nach ca. 1 Tag Sonnenschein voll geladen. das hat gereicht um das Notebook 3mal auf zu laden. 
Der Entnahme Strom lag bei Ca. 6A@12V für 60Min. pro Ladung.

Was ich dir bei deiner Anlage Empfehlen würde, auf jeden fall Große Batterien sonst kommst du nicht über die Nacht, es müssen nicht die Teuren Solar Akkus sein es gehen auch wunderbar Große Autobatterien, am besten nicht nur eine große sonder mehrere 60AH Batterien zusammen schließen.

was noch wichtig wäre ein Guten Wechselrichter mit Sinus Welle, da solltest du nicht am falschen ende Sparen den die Billigen haben so ein Schlechten Wirkungsgrad das die mehr Wärme Produzieren als Strom.

 Hab hier noch eine Interessante Internet Seite da gibt es ein Solaranlagen rechner für ("Inselanlagen").
Kostenlose Solaranlagen Berechnung: Berechnen Sie Ihre Solarstromanlage online

und noch eine gute seite wo es günstig Alle Komponenten gibt die du Brauchst.
http://www.solarzellen-shop.de/12v-...n/monokristallin-solarzellen-10-150-watt.html

P.s. würde ehr ein Notebook in betracht ziehen das bringt mehr PPD bei SMP2 als ein Atom/ion Plattform.
MFG:acer86


----------



## Sir_Danus (20. Dezember 2010)

@Acer86 
 Danke für deine ausführliche Zusammenstellung.
Ich habe anstelle eines Wechselrichters an eine direkt Versorgung über ein Netzteil mit einer eingangsspannung von 10 -13,5 V gedacht. Das modulieren einer Spannung die am Ende doch wieder transformiert werden muss, läßt den Wirkungsgrad zu stark absinken (für meinen Geschmack). Es gibt in den USA einen Hersteller der sich auch CarPC spezialisiert hat (komme grad nicht auf den Namen). Habe da einige sehr interesante "Netzteile" gesehen. Mir hat besonders ein 80 W Netztteil gefallen, da es bei 2A Last einen Wirkungsgrad von 96% hat. Deswegen würde ich gerne in Richtung 25W Last gehen wollen. Wobei bis 6A liegt das ding immer noch bei 90+X %.
Gibt es eigentlich etwas neues an der AMD Front, die wollten doch auch so ein "Atom" rausbringen, der des Celeron sogar schlagen soll und das bei ca. 18 - 20 W.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Dezember 2010)

Also wen die 18-20W verbrauchen sollen, sollte es ja zu schaffen sein den Celeron zu schlagen. 
Mein Intel Celeron SU2300 soll ja laut Intel 10W verbraten.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Dezember 2010)

Ich weiss jetzt endlich wieso mein Faltserver solch "hohe" Temperaturen hat, ich hab den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht gesehn. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Oben auf dem Eckteil meines Schreibtisches seht ihr meinen Faltserver.
Unten im dunklen Spalt steht der Mora!
Was macht nun die erwärmte Luft des Mora > Steigt auf und wird vom Faltserver wieder angesaugt.


----------



## Sir_Danus (20. Dezember 2010)

So habe jetzt grade die 600 Marke geknackt 

Der Intel Celeron SU2300 verbraucht 10W aber doch ohne Board bzw. onboard GPU - habe es zumindest so verstanden. Die 18 -20W sind inc. Board und GPU (ist ja auf einer DIE beim AMD).
Bei meinem (noch leider nur gedachtem) System kommt es auf jedes Watt an. So im Ganzen kommen da schon ein paar Watt zusammen.

Netzteil         4 W 
CPU / Board  20 W
Kühler           1 W
Speicher        6 W
Festplatte      2,5 W  (wobei im Schnitt 1,2 W)

...und nach Adam Riese wird es eng.


----------



## acer86 (20. Dezember 2010)

Sir_Danus schrieb:


> So habe jetzt grade die 600 Marke geknackt
> 
> Der Intel Celeron SU2300 verbraucht 10W aber doch ohne Board bzw. onboard GPU - habe es zumindest so verstanden. Die 18 -20W sind inc. Board und GPU (ist ja auf einer DIE beim AMD).
> Bei meinem (noch leider nur gedachtem) System kommt es auf jedes Watt an. So im Ganzen kommen da schon ein paar Watt zusammen.
> ...



bei der HDD könntest du noch etwas einsparen wen du eine Speicherkarte als Festplatte nimmst. muss man halt nur probieren ob das 24/7 stabil ist.Beim Speicher  kannst du ja versuchen wen das bios es zu lässt ihn zu Untervolten genau wie den CPU.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Dezember 2010)

@Sir_Danus: Lass mich kurz in den Weiten des Web krammen, hab das was gesehn das dich interessieren könnte. 
Temperaturen meines Faltserver gefallen mir jetzt. CPU 50°C GPU 59°C


----------



## acer86 (20. Dezember 2010)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Temperaturen meines Faltserver gefallen mir jetzt. CPU 50°C GPU 59°C



die hätte ich auch gern die Temps,

aber die Lüfter Steuerung meiner GTS450 pendelt sich immer bei 72C° ein bei 41% Lüfter Drehzahl, 
der cpu macht nur 32C° danke an die Koolance EXOS


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Dezember 2010)

acer86 schrieb:


> die hätte ich auch gern die Temps,
> 
> aber die Lüfter Steuerung meiner GTS450 pendelt sich immer bei 72C° ein bei 41% Lüfter Drehzahl,
> der cpu macht nur 32C° danke an die Koolance EXOS


Die 59°C der GTS450 sind auch mit manuelen 48% Lüfterdrehzahl. 
CPU-Lüfter 100%, aber trotzdem schön leise.

@Sir-Danus: Hab's gefunden http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Mini-Mainboard-mit-Atom-Prozessor-204739.html
CPU und Board unter Vollast max. 5W!
Fragt sich nur wo man eins bekommen kann.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (20. Dezember 2010)

pITX-SP - pITX 2.5" SBC - Boards & Mezzanines > Embedded SBC > pITX 2.5" SBC > pITX-SP | Kontron

Das ist die Serie.

Und hier das Flaggschiff 

Mini-ITX - Kontron 03001-0000-16-2 pITX-SP 1.6 GHz standard i 146456

Teuer .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Dezember 2010)

Teuer ist nur der Vorname. 
Für den Preis kaufe ich zwei von meinem Board.


----------



## Sir_Danus (20. Dezember 2010)

*Kontron baut schon ganz nette Maschinchen *

Doch leider sind sie nicht so ohne weiteres zu beziehen bzw. was die Preise angeht, halten sich die Jungs bedeckt. Sie haben auch ein Intel Core 2 Duo mit irgendwas um die 18 W auf die beine gestellt.

... OK der Preis ist ziemlich


----------



## davidof2001 (21. Dezember 2010)

Kurz mal ein anderes Thema. Wie verhält es sich eigentlich mit den Clients wenn ich das System neu aufsetze? Fangen die Clients dann wieder von vorne an zu zählen? Weil man muss ja wenigstens 10 WUs mit dem SMP gefaltet haben um den Bonus zu bekommen. Jetzt faltet er grad die 7te WU und es wäre schade wenn er dann wieder von vorne anfangen würde.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (21. Dezember 2010)

davidof2001 schrieb:


> Kurz mal ein anderes Thema. Wie verhält es sich eigentlich mit den Clients wenn ich das System neu aufsetze? Fangen die Clients dann wieder von vorne an zu zählen? Weil man muss ja wenigstens 10 WUs mit dem SMP gefaltet haben um den Bonus zu bekommen. Jetzt faltet er grad die 7te WU und es wäre schade wenn er dann wieder von vorne anfangen würde.



F@H arbeitet völlig unabhängig vom Betriebssystem , du kannst den Client auf einen USB Stick kopieren und auf einem anderen Rechner weiterfalten und es würde funktionieren


----------



## Julian Kruck (21. Dezember 2010)

Doch das funktioniert weiterhin. Die relevante zählung für den Bonus ist nämlich nicht der Client sondern die wahre Anzahl an WUs die Standford registriert hat.
also kannst du bedenkenlos einen neuen clienten im neuen System installieren.


----------



## Sir_Danus (21. Dezember 2010)

Würde es gehen wenn ich auf meinem Rechner der mit dem Netz verbunden ist eine WU berechnen lasse und auf einem USB-Stick eine neue Verknüpfung erstelle, also mit einer neuen Machine ID, die sich eine eigene WU zieht und ich anschließen den Stick in einen Rechner stecke der nicht mit dem Netz verbunden ist. Dieser berechnet dann die WU bis sie fertig ist. Da die Verbindung zum Daten übertragen nicht funktionieren wird, würde er es immer wieder versuchen. Dann nehme ich den Stick wieder und stecke in in den Rechner mit der Internetverbindung und er überträgt die Daten und holt sich eine neue WU. Und das Spiel beginnt von vorn.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (21. Dezember 2010)

Sir_Danus schrieb:


> Würde es gehen wenn ich auf meinem Rechner der mit dem Netz verbunden ist eine WU berechnen lasse und auf einem USB-Stick eine neue Verknüpfung erstelle, also mit einer neuen Machine ID, die sich eine eigene WU zieht und ich anschließen den Stick in einen Rechner stecke der nicht mit dem Netz verbunden ist. Dieser berechnet dann die WU bis sie fertig ist. Da die Verbindung zum Daten übertragen nicht funktionieren wird, würde er es immer wieder versuchen. Dann nehme ich den Stick wieder und stecke in in den Rechner mit der Internetverbindung und er überträgt die Daten und holt sich eine neue WU. Und das Spiel beginnt von vorn.


Ein Fragezeichen wär nicht schlecht gewesen .

Früher ging das.
Nun sucht der Klient irgend eine Schlüsseldatei.
Wo die steckt müsste NFS wissen.


----------



## Sir_Danus (21. Dezember 2010)

Jup hast Recht!
 Habe bei dem seltsamen Satzbau auch die korrekten Satzzeichen vergessen.


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Dezember 2010)

Sir_Danus schrieb:


> Jup hast Recht!
> Habe bei dem seltsamen Satzbau auch die korrekten Satzzeichen vergessen.


 
SatzzeichenundZwischenräumesindnuretwasfürWarmduscher


----------



## Sir_Danus (21. Dezember 2010)

*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Laut einer Sutide an eeinr enhsegciln Utvriesänit ist es egal, in wlhecer Rloheegifne die Buctbeashn in eniem Wrot snid. Das eizing Wtchigie ist, dsas der erste und der lettze Btasbhcue am rtgihcein Pltaz snid. Der Rset kann toatl decaindnurher sein, und man kann es iemmr ncoh onhe Plroembe lesen. Das legit daarn, dass wir nchit jeedn Bhubcsetan aellin lesen, serondn das Wrot als Gnezas.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]
[/FONT]*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif] [/FONT]


----------



## nfsgame (21. Dezember 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Früher ging das.
> Nun sucht der Klient irgend eine Schlüsseldatei.
> Wo die steckt müsste NFS wissen.


Die liegt in der queue.dat und ist Systemabhängig. Man kann die Unit auf einem anderen System weiterfalten, Punkte gibt es jedoch nicht mehr dafür dann .


----------



## Sir_Danus (21. Dezember 2010)

Erst mal danke für die Info.
Gibt es den nicht einen Weg diese Datei von Hand umzuschreiben?


----------



## nfsgame (21. Dezember 2010)

Nein, die ist Checksummengebunden.


----------



## Henninges (21. Dezember 2010)

*"freunde...es wird zeit für mich zu gehen..."*​
zumindest für eine weile werde ich gezwungenermassen das falten einstellen...

es steht ein systemwechsel an, vom c2q auf amd thuban...dafür kommt aber das faltbrett raus, inkl. der wakü für den quad, bleibt nur noch die gtx470 unter wasser, vorerst...bis alle teile da sind, könnte ich nur mit der gtx260 ein paar wu's reissen, werde ich wohl auch machen...

der quad wandert dann in den zweit-pc...ich hoffe ich habe alles korrekt kalkuliert und kann anfang 2011 ein wenig mehr gas geben...

also mitfalterinnen und mitfalter...ich werd dann mal das system runterfahren...

so long !


----------



## nfsgame (21. Dezember 2010)

Bei mir wirds auch nen Umstieg geben. Board und CPU sind sogut wie verkauft. Zwischen Weihnachten/Neujahr geht mein VK-Thread mit der 9800GT, nem BeQuiet E6-650W und jedemenge Waküzeugs on .

Edit: Die 4Mio mache ich mit dem Sys aber noch voll .

Edit2: Haben wir unserem Master eigendlich schon zum 1000ten Post gratuliert ?


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Dezember 2010)

Henninges schrieb:


> *"freunde...es wird zeit für mich zu gehen..."*​
> 
> zumindest für eine weile werde ich gezwungenermassen das falten einstellen...
> also mitfalterinnen und mitfalter...ich werd dann mal das system runterfahren...
> ...


 
*"was ich noch zu sagen hätte dauert eine Zigarette und ein letztes Glas im stehn"* 

so long, buddy, lass es dir gut gehen und "festtagisiere" schön



nfsgame schrieb:


> Edit2: Haben wir unserem Master eigendlich schon zum 1000ten Post gratuliert ?


 
Ich glaube nicht - also, GRATS  an den Master für die 1005 Post's


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Dezember 2010)

1000ten Post?


----------



## The Master of MORARE (21. Dezember 2010)

Whut O.o. Das hab ich total verpennt, das waren doch erst 980 O.o.

Aber Dankesehr... immerdoch.


----------



## Henninges (21. Dezember 2010)

grats master...und danke bee...bin ja nicht aus der welt...

aber : meine schokoladenseite war dem ganzen nicht wirklich angetan und bestand auf der gtx260 in ihrem "gefilde"...nu hab ich hier zur zeit maximal die 8800gt zum folden...

was für ein rückschlag... 

edit : bin mit dem "dritt-pc" hier auf reisen...x2 5200+, 3gb, 40gb hdd, 8800gt, win xp home...*hüstel*


----------



## The Master of MORARE (21. Dezember 2010)

Gönn mir persönlich auch mal was zu Weihnachten.
Hab mir ne 450 bestellt. Die GLH .
Wie schnell liefert eigentlich der Käsekönig. Angewiesen hab ich eben. Glaubt ihr ich kann die am 24. in meinen Server schließen?


----------



## nfsgame (21. Dezember 2010)

Also mein Falter sieht immoment nicht einsatzbereit aus .


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Dezember 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Also mein Falter sieht immoment nicht einsatzbereit aus .


 
Nein, irgendwie nicht so ganz 
Wobei meine offenen Aufbauten auch nicht so viel anders aussehen 



The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Gönn mir persönlich auch mal was zu Weihnachten.
> Hab mir ne 450 bestellt. Die GLH .


Haddu fein macht  - ich bin mit meinen beiden *sehr* zufrieden


----------



## The Master of MORARE (21. Dezember 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Nein, irgendwie nicht so ganz
> Wobei meine offenen Aufbauten auch nicht so viel anders aussehen
> 
> 
> Haddu fein macht  - ich bin mit meinen beiden *sehr* zufrieden



Hast du oder jemand anderes die schon noch höher getaktet?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Dezember 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Gönn mir persönlich auch mal was zu Weihnachten.
> Hab mir ne 450 bestellt. Die GLH .


Noch ein kleiner, feiner Faltteufel. 


Ich hab da mal ne Frage bezüglich meiner beiden Gainward GTX460 GLH:
Die eine hat 1,037V und die andere 1,012V, wieso haben die verschiedene Spannungen? 

Selber drann verstellt hab ich nichts.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (21. Dezember 2010)

Wir brauchen ne 450er Falt-Interessengemeinschaft! !


----------



## D!str(+)yer (21. Dezember 2010)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Noch ein kleiner, feiner Faltteufel.
> 
> Ich hab da mal ne Frage bezüglich meiner beiden Gainward GTX460 GLH:
> Die eine hat 1,037V und die andere 1,012V, wieso haben die verschiedene Spannungen?
> ...




Die VID (Standardspannung) wird für jeden Chip extra festgestellt, genau wie bei den CPUs


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Dezember 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Hast du oder jemand anderes die schon noch höher getaktet?


Hab es mal versucht, aber sehr schnell sein gelassen, weil das Fiepen unerträglich wurde. 




The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Wir brauchen ne 450er Falt-Interessengemeinschaft! !


Keine schlechte Idee, Herr Vorsitzender.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (21. Dezember 2010)

Fiepen ist mir egal. Nadenn hoch mit dir du Taktschraube.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Dezember 2010)

Kommt immer drauf an wo der Faltserver steht, wenn ich am PC sitze, ist er keinen Meter weg.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (21. Dezember 2010)

Meiner doch auch . Ist doch nur fiepen.


----------



## nfsgame (22. Dezember 2010)

Wird bei dir eh überföhnt . Oder legst du wieder deine Spezialschalldämmung drauf ?

Achso: Mein VK-Thread is on .


----------



## acer86 (22. Dezember 2010)

1620000 Points Gestern


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Dezember 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Hast du oder jemand anderes die schon noch höher getaktet?


 
Nein, habe ich nicht
Ausgehend vom Stockspeed (783/3608/1566) halte ich die OC-Rate von Gainward (930/4000/1860) für "verrückt" genug um sie so zu belassen

Ich will aber nicht ausschliessen, dass ich das noch antesten werde
Vor allem im Hinblick auf den Stromverbrauch (bzw. die Veränderung davon) interessiert mich das schon

Des weiteren werde ich, wenn dann endlich GTX460 und GTX570 bei mir eingetroffen sind mal ganz grundsätzlich austesten welche der 3 Karten nun unter welcher (Takt-)Voraussetzung am ehesten Sinn macht


----------



## The Master of MORARE (22. Dezember 2010)

Wenn man sich die Standardtaktung ansieht, dann... jap .
Ich hoffe aber irgendwie, dass sie fiept. Dann weiß ich endlich wie das klingt ^^.


----------



## acer86 (22. Dezember 2010)

Hi

Die grundspannung muss bei der Gainward GTS450 GLH wahrscheinlich höher sein.

Mit meiner Normlen GTS450 komme ich nur bis 921Mhz ab dan gibt es nur noch abstürze.

also müsste noch was gehen bei der GLH aber wahrscheinlich ist bei 950Mhz auch ende Gelände.

 Außer man hebt die Spannung an so wie hier
Google-Ergebnis für http://benchmarkreviews.com/images/reviews/video_cards/NVIDIA-GTS-450/Battlefield-Bad-Company-2-GeForce-GTS450-Overclocked.jpg


----------



## nichtraucher91 (22. Dezember 2010)

ich könnte heulen! Ich hab grade die Service Hotline von Lenovo angerufen. 
Aktueller Stand: Teile seit dem 08.12.10 beim Hersteller bestellt, Problem tritt bei vielen weiteren Geräten auf.... 
Gerät wird mit glück anfang-mitte Jan. 20111 bei mir wieder eintreffen.
*heul*

falls ich kein Lappy mehr in die Finger bekomme:

*Euch allen ein frohes Fest und ein guten Rutsch!*

gruß
Nichtraucher


----------



## acer86 (22. Dezember 2010)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> ich könnte heulen! Ich hab grade die Service Hotline von Lenovo angerufen.
> Aktueller Stand: Teile seit dem 08.12.10 beim Hersteller bestellt, Problem tritt bei vielen weiteren Geräten auf....
> Gerät wird mit glück anfang-mitte Jan. 20111 bei mir wieder eintreffen.
> *heul*
> ...



20111 da musst du dich aber einfrieren lassen


----------



## nfsgame (22. Dezember 2010)

Lässt sich bestimmt machen, er muss sich nur für ne Stunde vor die Tür stellen .


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Dezember 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Wenn man sich die Standardtaktung ansieht, dann... jap .
> Ich hoffe aber irgendwie, dass sie fiept. Dann weiß ich endlich wie das klingt ^^.


 
Beide 100% am falten - kein Fiipser at all 



acer86 schrieb:


> 20111 da musst du dich aber einfrieren lassen


 
Na ja, zumindest hat er, als Nichtraucher, Schangsen so ein hohes Alter zu erreichen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Dezember 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Lässt sich bestimmt machen, er muss sich nur für ne Stunde vor die Tür stellen .




Hab es zwar mal bei meiner Gainward GTS450 GLH versucht, aber jedes MHz mehr fiept das Ding schlimmer und neue Scheiben brauchen wir noch nicht.


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Dezember 2010)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Hab es zwar mal bei meiner Gainward GTS450 GLH versucht, aber jedes MHz mehr fiept das Ding schlimmer und neue Scheiben brauchen wir noch nicht.


Deine fiiipst??  Khuuuuuuul 
Dann muss ich mir wohl noch welche kaufen, meine sind wohl dann babutt
Schon Mist - so ohne fiiipsen


----------



## The Master of MORARE (22. Dezember 2010)

Ich kenn auch jemanden, dessen Karten je nach Dimensionierung des NTs anders fiepen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Dezember 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Ich kenn auch jemanden, dessen Karten je nach Dimensionierung des NTs anders fiepen.


Soll heissen mit kleinen NT mehr und grossen NT weniger fiepen?
Im Faltserver ist ein 480W-NT verbaut.


----------



## T0M@0 (22. Dezember 2010)

kein fiepen @700 Watt bei mir


----------



## CheGuarana (23. Dezember 2010)

Hallooo. Ihr werdet mich dafür töten, aber ich verkaufe Rechenleistung. Siehe Marktplatz.

Die Kosten steigen mir zum Hals und ich glaube, 15€/280.000 PPD ist ein faires Verhältnis.


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Dezember 2010)

Malte Schmidt schrieb:


> Hallooo. Ihr werdet mich dafür töten, aber ich verkaufe Rechenleistung. Siehe Marktplatz.
> 
> Die Kosten steigen mir zum Hals und ich glaube, 15€/280.000 PPD ist ein faires Verhältnis.


 
Nein, töten ist nicht angesagt aber besonders angetan bin ich nicht von deiner Idee


----------



## Muschkote (23. Dezember 2010)

> Hallooo. Ihr werdet mich dafür töten, aber ich verkaufe Rechenleistung. Siehe Marktplatz.
> 
> Die Kosten steigen mir zum Hals und ich glaube, 15€/280.000 PPD ist ein faires Verhältnis.


 
Ganz schön blöde Idee, das rückt die Sache in ein schlechtes Licht.

Und du meinst sicher 280.000 PPY


----------



## D!str(+)yer (23. Dezember 2010)

Die Sache wurde ja bereits im Keim erstickt da es eindeutig gegen die MP regeln verstößt ...


----------



## CheGuarana (23. Dezember 2010)

Möf. Ja wurde sie. Naja was solls, dann falte ich halt für meinen Account weiter.

Warum rückt das die Sache in ein schlechtes Licht? Ich habe halt einen Rootserver der nur teilweise genutzt ist und eine Menge Reserven bietet.

@Muschkote: Ach quatsch. Nicht PPY und auch nicht PPD, sondern Punkte insgesamt.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (23. Dezember 2010)

Hurr Durr.
Seit 13:19 kurvt meine Graka hier herum und nun hat das DHL-Männchen wohl schon Schluss... dabei hatte ich doch Weihnachtsplätzchen für es parat .
So ein Mist.


----------



## TECRIDER (23. Dezember 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Hurr Durr.
> Seit 13:19 kurvt meine Graka hier herum und nun hat das DHL-Männchen wohl schon Schluss... dabei hatte ich doch Weihnachtsplätzchen für es parat .
> So ein Mist.


 

Mensch du Armer Kerle! 

Aber das passiert mir als auch ab und an mal.

Grüße, Teci


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. Dezember 2010)

An alle "Gainward GTS450 GLH"-Falter:

Hat von euch einer seine unter Wasser gesetzt?
Wen ja, wie?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (23. Dezember 2010)

Mit dem nächsten update fällt die Mille bei mir 

Mein Weihnachtsgeschenk an das Team


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. Dezember 2010)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Mit dem nächsten update fällt die Mille bei mir
> 
> Mein Weihnachtsgeschenk an das Team


Gratulationen im vorraus sind ja nicht gut, also lass ich's oder nicht? Ach was soll's, Gratulation. 

Wenn alles gut läuft, fällt dieses Jahr noch die 2. Mille. 
Mein Silverstergeschenk an das Team. 

Die nächsten 2,5Wochen fallte ich auch mit dem Grossen 24/7.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (23. Dezember 2010)

Naja, eigentlich hab ich die Punkte ja schon, nur weil ein 1348er WU noch nicht gezählt wurde, wars bei dem update noch nix 

Aber schon danke 

bzw, bei stanford ist es schon passiert:
http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=userpage&username=Distroyer


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. Dezember 2010)

Somit war ich sicher der erste Gratulant.


----------



## Timmy99 (24. Dezember 2010)

Ich wünsch euch allen frohe Weihnachten 
Habs leider nicht rechtzeitig zu den 1.000.000+ geschafft. Wäre ein schönes Geschenk gewesen 

MfG,
Timmy99, die gelbe Ratte.


----------



## Sir_Danus (24. Dezember 2010)

*Frohe Weihnachten für euch alle!!!*


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Dezember 2010)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> An alle "Gainward GTS450 GLH"-Falter:
> Hat von euch einer seine unter Wasser gesetzt?
> Wen ja, wie?


 
Nope, sehe ich momentan auch keinen Bedarf, sind leise (genug) und falten kräftigst



Sir_Danus schrieb:


> *Frohe Weihnachten für euch alle!!!*


 
Danke - gleichfalls; auch an alle


----------



## The Master of MORARE (24. Dezember 2010)

Sir_Danus schrieb:


> *Frohe Weihnachten für euch alle!!!*



EUCH AUCH! 
Der gelbe Mann war soeben da, nur fährt die Karte schon wieder hier herum, da mein Vater dachte das Päckchen sei für ihn bestimmt gewesen .

Edit.:
Werde dann mal dem Faltserver seine Uptime rauben und alles wieder zusammenbasteln.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (24. Dezember 2010)

Frohes Fest euch allen!


----------



## acer86 (24. Dezember 2010)

Wünsche euch allen ein Frohes Fest!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Dezember 2010)

Wünsche euch allen ein Frohes Fest!


----------



## The Master of MORARE (24. Dezember 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> EUCH AUCH!
> Der gelbe Mann war soeben da, nur fährt die Karte schon wieder hier herum, da mein Vater dachte das Päckchen sei für ihn bestimmt gewesen .
> 
> Edit:
> Werde dann mal dem Faltserver seine Uptime rauben und alles wieder zusammenbasteln.



Nun ist sie eingepfercht.
Linux, Midi-Tower und darin 3 Grafikkarten. Ich brauch ein neues Case schätze ich, das wird denen sicher zu warm .

Edit:
Hab sie noch auf analoge Weise am Schirm angeschlossen. Unter Linux quittiert der Client.


----------



## mattinator (24. Dezember 2010)

Frohes Fest und einen fleißigen Weihnachtsmann.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Dezember 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Hab sie noch auf analoge Weise am Schirm angeschlossen.


Rückte ich dir zu fest auf die Pelle? 

Musste meinen Faltserver auch analog anschliessen, über HDMI stürzte er ständig ab. Wahrscheindlich war das HDCP schuld.


----------



## acer86 (24. Dezember 2010)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Rückte ich dir zu fest auf die Pelle?
> 
> Musste meinen Faltserver auch analog anschliessen, über HDMI stürzte er ständig ab. Wahrscheindlich war das HDCP schuld.



Scheint wohl eine Krankheit von den Treibern zu sein bei meiner GTS450 ist auch immer der Treiber abgestürzt wen ich den tv Umgeschaltet oder Ausgeschaltet habe.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Dezember 2010)

Scheint so. 

Auf alle Fälle hab ich jetzt seit 3 Tagen keine Abstürze mehr.


----------



## nfsgame (24. Dezember 2010)

Frohe Weihnachten ecuh allen!


----------



## trucker1963 (24. Dezember 2010)

Auch von mir allen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und einen fleißigen Weihnachtsmann.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (24. Dezember 2010)

Es geht voran... Bin nun am DLLs tauschen. 
Verdammtes 
	
	



```
[15:38:27] CoreStatus = C0000135 (-1073741515)

[15:38:27] Client-core communications error: ERROR 0xc0000135
```


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Dezember 2010)

[11:05:06] DynamicWrapper: Finished Work Unit: sleep=10000
[11:05:15] Finished Work, viele Units:
[11:05:15] - Reading up to 687408 Posts from "http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/folding-home-pcgh-team-70335/28"
[11:05:16] Leaving Run
[11:05:16] - Writing some bytes of Weihnachtswünsche to Forum...
[11:05:17] ... Done.
[11:05:24] Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_POSTING_UNIT
[11:05:27] CoreStatus = 64 (100)
[11:05:27] Sending work to Forum
[11:05:27] Project: ihr seid tolle Faltkumpels (Run 100, Clone 0, Gen 0)

[11:05:27] + Attempting to send Grüsse [December 24 17:55:27 UTC +1]
[11:16:57] + Grüsse successfully sent
[11:16:57] Thank you all for your ongoing contribution to Folding@Home_Team 70335

Ich denke das sagt Alles - in einer speziellen Form


----------



## Sir_Danus (24. Dezember 2010)




----------



## The Master of MORARE (24. Dezember 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Es geht voran... Bin nun am DLLs tauschen.
> Verdammtes
> 
> 
> ...



Aber im Linux hilft mir das auch nicht weiter .
Werde mich mal durch.exen. Index of /~friedrim sei Dank .
erbitte trotzdem Linuxlösungen xD.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Dezember 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> [11:05:06] DynamicWrapper: Finished Work Unit: sleep=10000
> [11:05:15] Finished Work, viele Units:
> [11:05:15] - Reading up to 687408 Posts from "http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/folding-home-pcgh-team-70335/28"
> [11:05:16] Leaving Run
> ...


----------



## The Master of MORARE (24. Dezember 2010)

Bin grad am CUDA installieren. Nett von NV Linuxtreiber anzubieten.

Edit: Und der Fehler bleibt der gleiche... verdammt.
*
Kann bitte jemand seine "nvcuda.dll, cufft32_30_14.dll und cudart32_30_14.dll" anhängen :3. Dankesehr.*


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (25. Dezember 2010)

Ich komme derzeit leider nicht mehr so zum Falten. Seitdem ich mein Android-Smartphone habe, ist der PC oft aus, weil es sich nicht lohnt, für kurze Zeit den PC an zu machen. Und oft bin ich außer Haus.
Ich muss gucken, ob sich SMP überhaupt noch für mich lohnt, die bevorzugte Deadline überschreite ich derzeit nämlich oft. Vielleicht muss ich auf 4 Singlecore-Clients downgraden. -.-


----------



## mattinator (25. Dezember 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> *Kann bitte jemand seine "nvcuda.dll, cufft32_30_14.dll und cudart32_30_14.dll" anhängen :3. Dankesehr.*



Was ich noch gefunden habe, ist in der Anlage. Die nvcuda.dll ist wohl Bestandteil des Treibers und sollte nicht durch andere Versionen ersetzt werden. Nach meiner Erfahrung ist NVIDIA's CUDA jedoch auch abwärtskompatibel. Wie es sich unter der Wine verhält, kann ich jedoch nicht sagen. Ansonsten mal hier schauen: CUDA Toolkit Release Archive.

OT: Du kennst Dich ja mit Linux-Folding gut aus, vllt. kannst Du hier noch ein wenig helfen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...32142-falten-auf-macbook-pro.html#post2520432 ? Gibt es bei uns überhaupt "Mac-Folder" ?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Dezember 2010)

Wenn ich meinen Punkteausstoss so anschaue, muss ich sagen, dass meine "eigene Weihnachtsfaltaktion" ein voller Erfolg ist. 

Noch ein 2-3 Tage und ich hab meine 2. Million komplett. 

Was ist es : Verspätetes Weihnachtsgeschenk oder Silverstergeschenk an das Team?


----------



## The Master of MORARE (25. Dezember 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Was ich noch gefunden habe, ist in der Anlage. Die nvcuda.dll ist wohl Bestandteil des Treibers und sollte nicht durch andere Versionen ersetzt werden. Nach meiner Erfahrung ist NVIDIA's CUDA jedoch auch abwärtskompatibel. Wie es sich unter der Wine verhält, kann ich jedoch nicht sagen. Ansonsten mal hier schauen: CUDA Toolkit Release Archive.
> 
> OT: Du kennst Dich ja mit Linux-Folding gut aus, vllt. kannst Du hier noch ein wenig helfen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...32142-falten-auf-macbook-pro.html#post2520432 ? Gibt es bei uns überhaupt "Mac-Folder" ?


Zum Thema Abwärtskompatibilität:
Mit Umbenennen hab ich es schon versucht. Der Fehler bleibt. Teste nun andere Versionen von Ubuntu. leider sieht es im Moment nach einer Wine-Inkompatibilität aus .

Macfolder gibt es bei uns glaube ich nicht.
Ich schau mal vorbei. 

Danke für die Dateien. Ich hoffe es klappt nun.


----------



## acer86 (25. Dezember 2010)

Hi

hatte mal etwas Langeweile am Nachmittag und hab mal ein paar Bilder gemacht vom Stromverbrauch meines 24/7 Falters.

Zur Erklärung am PC hängen 2X 22Zoll TFT´s daher ist der Leerlaufstrom Relativ hoch weil die Grafikkarte nicht runtertaktet.

Bild eins: 171,7W ist im Leerlauf gemessen.(aber alle lüfter aktiv)

Bild zwei: 234,8W Nur SMP2 auf den Q6600 Aktiv.

Bild drei: 297,1W SMP2 und GTX460 Am Falten ohne OC! der GTX460

Bild vier: 318,2W SMP2 und GTX460 mit 900/1800MHz Max. Verbrauch.


----------



## mattinator (25. Dezember 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Macfolder gibt es bei uns glaube ich nicht.
> Ich schau mal vorbei.



Danke. Was meinst Du, eigentlich könnte der GPU-Client mit einer für Mac OS X gelinkten Wine doch funktionieren ?


----------



## The Master of MORARE (26. Dezember 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Danke. Was meinst Du, eigentlich könnte der GPU-Client mit einer für Mac OS X gelinkten Wine doch funktionieren ?


...Könnte...
Es ist zum K*****!!!
Über Weihnachten sitze ich hier, habe den Server zerlegt und habe nun zwei 9800er und die 450 im Hauptrechner unter Linux.
Jedoch verweigert der Core (15) seinen Dienst. Er möchte nicht starten.


Spoiler





```
Arguments: -forcegpu nvidia_fermi -advmethods -local -gpu 0 

[14:45:55] - Ask before connecting: No
[14:45:55] - User name: The_Master_of_MORARE (Team 70335)
[14:45:55] - User ID: 143EDAFE4F5576EA
[14:45:55] - Machine ID: 2
[14:45:55] 
[14:45:55] Gpu type=3 species=20.
[14:45:55] Loaded queue successfully.
[14:45:55] 
[14:45:55] + Processing work unit
[14:45:55] Core required: FahCore_15.exe
[14:45:55] Core found.
[14:45:55] Working on queue slot 01 [December 26 14:45:55 UTC]
[14:45:55] + Working ...
[14:45:55] 
[14:45:55] *------------------------------*
[14:45:55] Folding@Home GPU Core
[14:45:55] Version 2.15 (Tue Nov 16 09:05:18 PST 2010)
[14:45:55] 
[14:45:55] Build host: SimbiosNvdWin7
[14:45:55] Board Type: NVIDIA/CUDA
[14:45:55] Core      : x=15
[14:45:55]  Window's signal control handler registered.
[14:45:55] Preparing to commence simulation
[14:45:55] - Ensuring status. Please wait.
[14:46:05] - Looking at optimizations...
[14:46:05] - Working with standard loops on this execution.
[14:46:05] Examination of work files indicates 8 consecutive improper terminations of core.
[14:46:05] sizeof(CORE_PACKET_HDR) = 512 file=<>
[14:46:06] - Expanded 44151 -> 172159 (decompressed 389.9 percent)
[14:46:06] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=44151 data_size=172159, decompressed_data_size=172159 diff=0
[14:46:06] - Digital signature verified
[14:46:06] 
[14:46:06] Project: 6806 (Run 1137, Clone 1, Gen 22)
[14:46:06] 
[14:46:06] Entering M.D.
[14:46:08] Tpr hash work/wudata_01.tpr:  2070990842 4175713408 1705427455 3471625763 1673365794
[14:46:08] Working on 2 PEPTIDE (1-42)
[14:46:08] Client config found, loading data.
[14:46:10] CoreStatus = 63 (99)
[14:46:10] + Error starting Folding@home core.
^C
Folding@Home Client Shutdown.
```




Da alles offiziell nicht unterstützt wird und sämtliche Guides nicht funzen habe ich nun das hier alles durchzuprobieren und kann solange nicht falten.

Distributionen:
9.04 x32, x64
9.10 x32, x64
10.04 x32, x64
10.10 x32, x64

Grafiktreiber:nvidia-current
Zur Zeit: 260.19.29
Finde irgendwie keine älteren Quellcodes

Wine:
wine1.0
wine1.2
wine1.2-dbg
wine1.2-dev
wine1.3
wine1.3-dbg
wine1.3-dev

Cuda:
*Latest Release*
CUDA Toolkit  3.2 (November 2010) 
*Archived Releases *
CUDA Toolkit  3.2 RC (September 2010) 
CUDA Toolkit  3.1 (June 2010) 
CUDA Toolkit  3.0 (March 2010)
CUDA Toolkit 3.0  Public Beta (November 2009)

Dazu meckert jeder darüber, dass jede Kombination nicht laufen will.

Da der Core nicht startet tippe ich auf einen Fehler in Wine, oder Cuda beziehungsweise eine Inkompatibilität.

Nun werde ich wohl und übel fast alle Kombinationen  durchtesten müssen.
Hätte ich bloß eine SSD .

Bevor ich es vergesse: Die Clientversionen muss ich wohl auch alle durchnehmen. Einzeln habe ich sie schon getestet .

Und als Abschluss die 23-seitige Lösung des letzten, der so angefangen hat wie ich:
Folding Forum • View topic - GPU3 (Core 15) & Linux discussion 

*23 *


----------



## mattinator (26. Dezember 2010)

Oh my good. Da hast Du Dir ja etwas vorgenommen, ziehe meine Anfrage bzgl Mac OS X zurück. Wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe, ging's mit GPU2 schon mal ? Hast Du mal hier reingesehen Folding Forum • View topic - NVIDIA GPU3 Linux/Wine Headless Install Guide , sah eigentlich ganz brauchbar aus ?


----------



## The Master of MORARE (26. Dezember 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Oh my good. Da hast Du Dir ja etwas vorgenommen, ziehe meine Anfrage bzgl Mac OS X zurück. Wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe, ging's mit GPU2 schon mal ? Hast Du mal hier reingesehen Folding Forum • View topic - NVIDIA GPU3 Linux/Wine Headless Install Guide , sah eigentlich ganz brauchbar aus ?



Habe glaub ich die richtige Konfiguration beim ersten Anlauf gefunden .

10.10 x64
wine 1.3
260.19.29
cudo 3.0* x32*

...nur mal so für die Nachwelt

Keinen Schimmer warum es eben nicht ging :/.
Hatte wohl nen symlink vergessen :/.


----------



## Bumblebee (26. Dezember 2010)

Egal warum es nicht ging - nun ist  angesagt - oder??


----------



## mattinator (26. Dezember 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Habe glaub ich die richtige Konfiguration beim ersten Anlauf gefunden .
> 
> 10.10 x64
> wine 1.3
> ...



Lass dann mal ein paar Stats sehen, "...nur mal so für die Nachwelt" Vllt. werde ich auch irgendwann mal auf Linux umschwenken, habe in der Fa. ja genug damit zu tun.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (26. Dezember 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Egal warum es nicht ging - nun ist  angesagt - oder??



Ja das ist es.

Bin gerade am Fahmon kompilieren. Schreibe gleich noch mal endlich eine Anleitung für die Linux-Ecke.

Edit: Fahmon lässt sich beschissener (verzeihung) kompilieren als sonst. Es hängt einfach daran, dass er Dateien, die da sind nicht wiederfindet .
Weiterhin ist das K9A2-Platinum verstorben. Die lüfter drehen selbst bei ausgeschaltetem Netzteil einfach mit halber Geschwindigkeit. Von Bildschirmausgabe ganz zu schweigen.
Pulse ich mit dem NT-Schalter jedoch eine Anlaufspannung, so drehen sie auf voller Stufe .
Zum Glück hat das noch Garantie. Hat jemand Ahnung wie so ein Austausch abläuft?

Immerhin ist gerade die erste Fermi-WU fertiggeworden.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (27. Dezember 2010)

Wir haben ja sicher einige GTX460 Falter hier , wieviel Spannung braucht ihr für 800/850/900 Mhz GPU Takt ?
Für 900 sind bei mir 1,025V F@H stabil , 850 1,012V und für 800 reicht stock also knapp unter einem Volt.

Hat schon jemand getestet ob Speicherübertaktung was bringt ?


----------



## acer86 (27. Dezember 2010)

Hi

bei meiner zotac GTX460 liegt die Standard spannung wie gesagt schon auf 1,025V daher sind 900MHz F@H stabil.

für 950/1900Mhz brauch ich dan aber schon 1,087V um es stabil für F@H zu bekommen.

Hier ein seite wo die verschiedenen GTX460 Modell mit Werks Spannung aufgelistet sind:
http://ht4u.net/reviews/2010/nvidia_geforce_gtx460_gesamtvergleich/index10.php

MFG:acer86


----------



## The Master of MORARE (27. Dezember 2010)

Mist. Es kann irgendwie nur eine Karte einzeln falten -.-'.
Durfte gerade schon meine Daten zusammenkratzen. Setze nochmal neu auf.
Wie mich das schon wieder aufregt und Zeit raubt -.-'.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Dezember 2010)

@The Master of MORARE: Bist du dir immer noch sicher, dass bei dem Ärger das Linux das besser System ist?

Hab ja mal überlegt auf meinem Faltserver Linux zu installieren, aber wenn ich deinen Ärger sehe, bin ich froh das ich's seingelassen habe.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (27. Dezember 2010)

Ich bin Fest davon überzeugt .
Es sollte ja eigentlich laufen. Nur macht es die Konfiguration irgendwie nicht.
Muss mich mal um die Einschick-Geschichte kümmern.

Edit: Alle mal lachen!
Der Fehler, dass der Core nicht startbar ist kommt unter Windows ebenso vor!
Ich werde noch Wahnsinnig.


----------



## CrashStyle (27. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

Ersetze meine alte F2 1,5TB durch die F4 2TB HDD, und wollte wissen geht das so einfach das ich den GPU & SMP Ordner kopiere und auf der neu Installiertem PC/Win7 wieder rein kopiere!?


----------



## The Master of MORARE (27. Dezember 2010)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ersetze meine alte F2 1,5TB durch die F4 2TB HDD, und wollte wissen geht das so einfach das ich den GPU & SMP Ordner kopiere und auf der neu Installiertem PC/Win7 wieder rein kopiere!?


Sollte kein Problem sein. Das aber um 13:37 zu posten . Tztztze.


----------



## CrashStyle (27. Dezember 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Sollte kein Problem sein. Das aber um 13:37 zu posten . Tztztze.



Danke! Tztzt? Wen man urlaub hat darf man daheim sein^^


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Dezember 2010)

Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> Wir haben ja sicher einige GTX460 Falter hier , wieviel Spannung braucht ihr für 800/850/900 Mhz GPU Takt ?
> Für 900 sind bei mir 1,025V F@H stabil , 850 1,012V und für 800 reicht stock also knapp unter einem Volt.


 
Meine EVGA läuft mit 861/926/1722 mit (unveränderten) 1.012V
Ich habe nicht versucht bei 800 MHz die Voltage zu senken



Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand getestet ob Speicherübertaktung was bringt ?


 
Der Speicher ist "leicht" übertaktet (1852 bzw. 926) - ich denke aber nicht, dass es beim Falten was bringt


----------



## nfsgame (27. Dezember 2010)

Bei mir siehts gerade so aus , die 9800GT soll ja nicht leerlaufen .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Dezember 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Sollte kein Problem sein. Das aber um 13:37 zu posten . Tztztze.


Eifersüchtig?


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Dezember 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Bei mir siehts gerade so aus , die 9800GT soll ja nicht leerlaufen .


 
Nettes Layout 
Sieht nach einer Gainward aus - davon habe ich auch noch 2 Stück rumzuliegen
Muss mich echt fragen ob ich die noch verkaufen will ...


----------



## nfsgame (27. Dezember 2010)

Beide Karten sind Gainward . Die 9800GT hat den BIOS-vMod drauf (0,95V->1,15V).


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Dezember 2010)

Gibt wieder 925er WU's, hab gerade zwei bekommen. 
Schön diese PPD-Werte, hab sie vermisst.


----------



## acer86 (27. Dezember 2010)

hi

Endlich wider 912/925er WU´s da lacht das Herz


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Dezember 2010)

Scheind schon wieder vorbei zu sein, meine 450 und die eine 460 haben sich wieder ne P6806 geholt. Die zweite 460 hat nicht mal eine bekommen. 

Hab heute noch erfahren, dass endlich meine beiden Kühler für die 460er auf dem Weg zu mir sind. 
Ich hoffe nur, die versauern nicht wieder am Zoll.


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Dezember 2010)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Scheint schon wieder vorbei zu sein, meine 450 und die eine 460 haben sich wieder ne P6806 geholt. Die zweite 460 hat nicht mal eine bekommen.


 
Ich hatte auch bloss eine auf der 460er - war wohl (leider) nur ein kurzer "Schluckauf" 



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Hab heute noch erfahren, dass endlich meine beiden Kühler für die 460er auf dem Weg zu mir sind.
> Ich hoffe nur, die versauern nicht wieder am Zoll.


 
Na dann mal "Glück-auf" mein Faltbruder 

Ich gehe davon aus, dass du diesen Umbau wegen Temp./Geräuschreduktion auf dich nimmst
Ich denke kaum, dass man die Karte(n) anschliessend noch merklich höher takten kann
Obwohl die GTX460 sicherlich eine ausgezeichnete Faltkarte ist (wie die 450er auch) würde für mich mit dem Umbau das P/L-Verhältnis nicht mehr stimmen
Genauso erhöhe ich auch nicht die Voltage; der Gain an Punkten gegenüber dem Mehrverbrauch rechnet sich wohl kaum


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Dezember 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ich gehe davon aus, dass du diesen Umbau wegen Temp./Geräuschreduktion auf dich nimmst.


Der grosse Hauptgrund für den Umbau ist die Temperaturreduktion und Faltstabilität bei unseren berüchtigten P6811.
Ich rechne damit das in Zukunft noch mehr solche Big-WU's auftauchen werden und jedesmal die Taktraten (854/1708) heruntersetzten kann es ja auch nicht sein, wenn nicht mal das Werks-OC (800/1600) von Gainward stabil ist (Spannungswandlerkühler zu klein). 

Der zweite Grund ist jetzt im Winter wird der PC von der Heizung übertönt, aber wenn die Heizung nicht läuft ist er hörbar in der Nacht.

Ich hoffe nur, dass ich das Problem nicht auch noch beim Faltserver bekomme.
Meine Hoffnung besteht, da die GTS450 den gleichen Kühler wie die GTX460 hat, reicht die Kühlleistung.
Schade ist nur das der Fullcoverkühler der GTX460 nicht auf die GTS450 passt, sonst hätte ich gleich noch nen Dritten bestellt. 
Falls es ganz brekär wird kann ich ja bei Marc ne Spezialanfertigung bestellen. 



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Genauso erhöhe ich auch nicht die Voltage; der Gain an Punkten gegenüber dem Mehrverbrauch rechnet sich wohl kaum.


Ist der Hauptgrund wieso ich den 1090t nicht weiter übertakte als 3,7GHz (Standartspannung). Bei 4GHz entsteht bereits ein Mehrverbrauch von ca. 130W. 
Meine Grafikkarten werde ich auch nur im Rahmen der Standartspannung übertakten.


----------



## p00nage (28. Dezember 2010)

weis jmd was mit "kerryblue88" ist? hat er seinen Falter in Urlaub geschickt weil er macht keine punkte mehr...


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Dezember 2010)

p00nage schrieb:


> weis jmd was mit "kerryblue88" ist? hat er seinen Falter in Urlaub geschickt weil er macht keine punkte mehr...


 
Ich denke mal hier findest du die Antwort

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...-einen-guten-rutsch-ins-neue.html#post2521190


----------



## nfsgame (28. Dezember 2010)

Mein Freiluftfalter ist nichtmehr



Spoiler



denn er hat ein Zuhause bekommen 
Jetzt nurnoch auf neues Netzteil, Lüfter und CPU-Kühler warten. Das Gehäuse hat die Bohrungen für das Netzteil falschrum (Lüfter würde nach unten das Blech ansaugen )


----------



## tom7 (28. Dezember 2010)

Soo, bin wieder aus der Weihnachtspause zurück



Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> Wir haben ja sicher einige GTX460 Falter hier , wieviel Spannung braucht ihr für 800/850/900 Mhz GPU Takt ?
> Für 900 sind bei mir 1,025V F@H stabil , 850 1,012V und für 800 reicht stock also knapp unter einem Volt.




Bei meiner GA-GTX 460 scheinen 1,012V für 850Mhz auszureichen, Langzeittest steht aber noch aus..



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Genauso erhöhe ich auch nicht die Voltage; der Gain an Punkten gegenüber dem Mehrverbrauch rechnet sich wohl kaum



Ich machs genauso, fürs Falten lohnt sich "overvolten" m.A. nach nicht.
(Beim Zocken is es mir aber quasi egal, da gehts ja auch nur mal um ein, zwei Stunden..)


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Dezember 2010)

tom7 schrieb:


> Bei meiner GA-GTX 460 scheinen 1,012V für 850Mhz auszureichen, Langzeittest steht aber noch aus..


Willkommen zurück. 
1,012V reichen bei meinen zwei Gainward GTX460 GLH für 854MHz faltstabil.


----------



## tom7 (29. Dezember 2010)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Willkommen zurück.
> 1,012V reichen bei meinen zwei Gainward GTX460 GLH für 854MHz faltstabil.



Danke

Hab jetzt den Takt doch auf "nur" 840Mhz gelassen, weil ich bei 850 und zusätzlichem abspielen eines Videos einen Treiberreset hatte.
Reicht aber genauso, 10Mhz machen glaub ich höchstens 100PPD aus.


----------



## sp01 (29. Dezember 2010)

Weil ich mir in ein paar Tagen eine neue Graka gönne, wollte ich noch wissen wie sich die Werks OC so schlagen?
Das es mehr punkte sein müssten ist mir klar, er ob der client öfter abstürzt oder so Sachen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. Dezember 2010)

Wen die Kühlung der Karten richtig dimensioniert ist, wirst du keine Probleme mit dem Werks-OC bekommen.

Bei meinen beiden Gainward GTX460 GLH sind leider die Spannungswandlerkühler zu klein, macht sich bei den GPU-BIG-WU's durch Abstürze bemerkbar, weil die Kühler eben zu klein sind. Nicht mehr lange > Wakü.


----------



## sp01 (29. Dezember 2010)

Kühler haben die den Ref. verbaut, wie eben bei der non OC auch. Ob die drunter was geändert haben weis ich nicht, vermute mal er nein.


----------



## T0M@0 (29. Dezember 2010)

Die Grakas werden ja vorher getestet ob sie auch die Taktraten schaffen, also wird es da keine Probleme geben


----------



## nfsgame (29. Dezember 2010)

So wie es aussieht muss ich kühlungstechnisch noch ein wenig optimieren. 
Es hat nicht zufällig jemand nen Scythe Samurai ZZ und zwei leise 60mm-Lüfter abzugeben ?


----------



## Rick (29. Dezember 2010)

Muss jetzt dank einer GTX470 auf gpu3 umsteigen, gibts dabei irgendwas besonderes zu beachten?


----------



## nfsgame (29. Dezember 2010)

Nein, nur das es den Consolenclient nicht direkt auf der Downloadseite gibt sondern im Forenpost mit dem Link auf der DL-Seite .


----------



## Henninges (29. Dezember 2010)

hab ich schon erwähnt, das der umstieg von p45 auf p55 ohne windows neuinstallation vonstatten gehen "kann" ?


----------



## nfsgame (29. Dezember 2010)

Wusste ich schon, meine Platte die am Maximus Formula dran war läuft auch ohne Probs am Maximus 2 Gene (X38->P45).


----------



## PCGHGS (29. Dezember 2010)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wen die Kühlung der Karten richtig dimensioniert ist, wirst du keine Probleme mit dem Werks-OC bekommen.
> 
> Bei meinen beiden Gainward GTX460 GLH sind leider die Spannungswandlerkühler zu klein, macht sich bei den GPU-BIG-WU's durch Abstürze bemerkbar, weil die Kühler eben zu klein sind. Nicht mehr lange > Wakü.


Tja, deine Gainward hat aber keine SpaWa's Kühler drauf (werkseitig) 

hier eine Liste von Karten welche solche Kühler haben:
Asus 
Gigabyte 
Zotac

P.S: die Liste ist natürlich unvollständig^^
Quelle: PCGH Print 11/2010 und PCGH Preisvergleich


----------



## acer86 (29. Dezember 2010)

PCGHGS schrieb:


> Tja, deine Gainward hat aber keine SpaWa's Kühler drauf (werkseitig)
> 
> hier eine Liste von Karten welche solche Kühler haben:
> Asus
> ...



Es haben eigentlich fast alle GTX 460 karten Spawa kühler bis auf wenige aus nahmen wie Billig karten von Palit und co.

selbst meine Standard GTX460 von Zotac hat Große Spawa Kühler Serien Mäßig drauf. siehe Link^^
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...-wuerfel-3508-picture60057-zotac-gtx-460.html


----------



## Henninges (29. Dezember 2010)

hmmm,... irgendwie ist der boxed kühler vom i7 nicht zu gebrauchen...


----------



## PCGHGS (29. Dezember 2010)

acer86 schrieb:


> Es haben eigentlich fast alle GTX 460 karten Spawa kühler bis auf wenige aus nahmen wie Billig karten von Palit und co.
> 
> selbst meine Standard GTX460 von Zotac hat Große Spawa Kühler Serien Mäßig drauf. siehe Link^^
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...-wuerfel-3508-picture60057-zotac-gtx-460.html


also alle mit Referenzdesign (die Cyclone, PoV, Palit/Gainward, Club 3D etc.)

P.S: die hier von Club 3D ist ja mal richtig kurz


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. Dezember 2010)

PCGHGS schrieb:


> Tja, deine Gainward hat aber keine SpaWa's Kühler drauf (werkseitig)


Doch, sind welche drauf, siehe Anhang, aber eben Leistungsschwache. 



Henninges schrieb:


> hmmm,... irgendwie ist der boxed kühler vom i7 nicht zu gebrauchen...


Wär mal was neues, wen die bei Dauervolllast zu gebrauchen wären.


----------



## Henninges (29. Dezember 2010)

der ist ein drittel so hoch wie der boxed von meinem q6600...ich hoffe die gtx470 ist bis morgen trocken und ich kann die wakü wieder einbauen...


----------



## PCGHGS (29. Dezember 2010)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Doch, sind welche drauf, siehe Anhang, aber eben Leistungssachwache.


Hmm seltsam, seit wann hast du den die Karten ?


Henninges schrieb:


> hmmm,... irgendwie ist der boxed kühler vom i7 nicht zu gebrauchen...


Heizung ftw!

Die Boxed Kühler sind nur zu gebrauchen wenn man:
- nicht übertaktet
- keine hohe Auslastung hat
-  die Lautstärke egal ist


----------



## Henninges (29. Dezember 2010)

PCGHGS schrieb:


> Die Boxed Kühler sind nur zu gebrauchen wenn man:
> - nicht übertaktet
> - keine hohe Auslastung hat
> - die Lautstärke egal ist...



...oder den heatkiller auseinander hat, um ihn zu reinigen...ein missgeschick passiert und somit keine alternativ kühlung hat...

30° bei full-load...respekt...wieviel radiatoren hast du ?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. Dezember 2010)

PCGHGS schrieb:


> Hmm seltsam, seit wann hast du den die Karten?


Die eine hab ich im Oktober gekauft, die andere im August.

Wie gesagt, das Problem tritt nur bei unseren berüchtigten P6811 auf.


----------



## PCGHGS (29. Dezember 2010)

Henninges schrieb:


> ...oder den heatkiller auseinander hat, um ihn zu reinigen...ein missgeschick passiert und somit keine alternativ kühlung hat...
> 
> 30° bei full-load...respekt...wieviel radiatoren hast du ?


keine 


Luftkühlung  (EKL Matterhorn@1x Be Quiet! SilentWings USC 140mm)
leider nur Standardtakt, also 2,8 ohne Turbo

geplant ist dieses Monster von Cpu Kühler ein zubauen^^


@A.Meier-PS3
 haste schon andere SpaWa's Kühler ausprobiert?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. Dezember 2010)

Autsch, 1,55kg!


----------



## Timmy99 (29. Dezember 2010)

PCGHGS schrieb:


> Tja, deine Gainward hat aber keine SpaWa's Kühler drauf (werkseitig)
> 
> hier eine Liste von Karten welche solche Kühler haben:
> Asus
> ...




Die MSI (Hawk) hat keine direkten SpaWa Kühler. Lediglich der rechte Lüfter kühlt mit seinem Luftstrom die blank liegenden SpaWa's.


----------



## PCGHGS (29. Dezember 2010)

Timmy99 schrieb:


> Die MSI (Hawk) hat keine direkten SpaWa Kühler. Lediglich der rechte Lüfter kühlt mit seinem Luftstrom die blank liegenden SpaWa's.


aha, Danke für die Info 


Was für ein VGPU hat deine Hawk beim Falten ?

edit1: meine Gigabyte hat 9370mV (MSI Afterburner)

edit2: @ A.Meier-PS3
Das P6811 hatte noch nicht, meine gtx bekommt immer nur P6806 zugewiesen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. Dezember 2010)

@PCGHGS: Die bekommst du nur wen du -advmethods drinn hast, ich muss dir allerdings dringend von dennen abraten!
1. Sie lasten die GPU viel stärker aus, dadurch wird die Karte viel wärmer und deshalb stossen meine SpaWa-Kühler auch an ihre Grenzen. Um die durchzufalten muss ich meine beiden GTX460 auf dem Reverenztakt (675MHz) laufen lassen. 
2. Sie geben zwar mehr Credits (7202), aber dauern auch viel länger > ca. 4X länger als eine P6806. Unterm Strich bekommst du bei den P6806 mehr Punkte in der gleichen Zeitspanne. 

Unter uns, ich weiss gar nicht ob noch welche im Umlauf sind, sie haben es zum guten Glück noch nicht unter die normalen GPU-WU's geschafft.


----------



## acer86 (29. Dezember 2010)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @PCGHGS: Die bekommst du nur wen du -advmethods drinn hast, ich muss dir allerdings dringend von dennen abraten!
> 1. Sie lasten die GPU viel stärker aus, dadurch wird die Karte viel wärmer und deshalb stossen meine SpaWa-Kühler auch an ihre Grenzen. Um die durchzufalten muss ich meine beiden GTX460 auf dem Reverenztakt (675MHz) laufen lassen.
> 2. Sie geben zwar mehr Credits (7202), aber dauern auch viel länger > ca. 4X länger als eine P6806. Unterm Strich bekommst du bei den P6806 mehr Punkte in der gleichen Zeitspanne.
> 
> Unter uns, ich weiss gar nicht ob noch welche im Umlauf sind, sie haben es zum guten Glück noch nicht unter die normalen GPU-WU's geschafft.



Ja leider sind sie noch im Umlauf

hatte heute zum Test mal -advmethods drin um prompt eine bekommen.
hab natürlich nicht weiter falten lassen

P.s hab mal gestestet heute wie weit ich mit der Spannung runter gehen kann bei der gtx460, Standard ist bei mir wie gesagt 1,025V Instabil wir sie erst bei 1,003V.
So wie es ausieht hab ich ein Guten GF104 Chip erwischt, die Karte Läuft jetzt Falt-stabil bei 1,010V @900/1800Mhz.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. Dezember 2010)

Bin gerade am überlegen ob ich meinen Faltserver mal zu Testzwecken eine falten lassen soll, ich hab nämlich keine Ahnung wie er auf die reagiert.


----------



## acer86 (30. Dezember 2010)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Bin gerade am überlegen ob ich meinen Faltserver mal zu Testzwecken eine falten lassen soll, ich hab nämlich keine Ahnung wie er auf die reagiert.



Der hüpft vor Schreck vom Schreibtisch

ja nee Spaß bei Seite, einfach mal probieren die Kühlung der GTS450GLH ist doch eigentlich sehr gut, sollte also ohne Probleme durchlaufen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. Dezember 2010)

Ist die gleiche Kühlung wie die GTX460 GLH hat, aber ich denke durch die geringere Leistungsaufnahme sollte es passen mit den SpaWa-Kühlern.
Versuchs morgen bzw. heute nach dem schlafen mal aus.


----------



## CrashStyle (30. Dezember 2010)

Moin,

Mein english ist nicht das beste! Was heist das Warning siehe bild!?


----------



## The Master of MORARE (30. Dezember 2010)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Mein english ist nicht das beste! Was heist das Warning siehe bild!?


Du sollst ohne 
	
	



```
-forceasm
```
 starten.

Wer zum Kuckuck hat hier verbreitet, dass man bei GPUs das 
	
	



```
-forceasm
```
 setzen soll .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. Dezember 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Wer zum Kuckuck hat hier verbreitet, dass man bei GPUs das
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich habs von unserem Mattinator (bitte nicht böse sein, Mattinator), siehe http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...chten-fuer-ati-und-nvidia-33.html#post2334747


----------



## CrashStyle (30. Dezember 2010)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ich habs von unserem Mattinator (bitte nicht böse sein, Mattinator), siehe http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...chten-fuer-ati-und-nvidia-33.html#post2334747



Richtiug ich auch! Also bei gpu client weg lassen -forceasm?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. Dezember 2010)

Ja, einfach weglassen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. Dezember 2010)

@acer86: Hast du schnell eine P6811 bekommen?
Meine GTS450 hat sich auch nach dem 2. Anlauf keine geholt.


----------



## acer86 (30. Dezember 2010)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @acer86: Hast du schnell eine P6811 bekommen?
> Meine GTS450 hat sich auch nach dem 2. Anlauf keine geholt.



Hi

ja hatte zu Testzwecken bei 98% den Client geschlossen den -advmethods flag hinzugefügt und wider gestartet. 
Nachdem er die 6806Wu fertig hatte hat er sich eine 6811er Gezogen, die ich dan natürlich wider abgebrochen habe.
auf der GTS450 hatte ich das auch mal so gemacht und er hat sich keine gezogen, keine Ahnung warum


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. Dezember 2010)

Ich seh's ja wen er sich eine holt. 
Nächster Versuch ca. 19:20Uhr.

Vielleicht weiss die GTS450 auch das die P6811 die Hölle sind und vermeidet sie.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. Dezember 2010)

Kennt von euch jemand die P6801? 

HFM kann gar nichts damit anfangen und der ist auf dem aktuellen Stand.

Das hab ich auf Standfort-Seite gefunden, leider ist mein Englisch nicht gut genug:

P6801 : Second-stage sampling simulations of a single full-length amyloid beta (Abeta) mutant in water: 
A pathological marker of Alzheimer's disease is the senile plaques composed of Abeta peptides in patient brains. The simulation system is composed of a single full-length Abeta in water. These simulations are a second-stage sampling of the conformations of the peptide and the results will be used to build Markov states for Abeta monomer, which will serve as great starting points for future oligomerization studies. *Points and final deadlines*:
project 6801 : 1348 points, preferred deadline 5 days, final deadline 10 days


----------



## mattinator (30. Dezember 2010)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ich habs von unserem Mattinator (bitte nicht böse sein, Mattinator), siehe http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...chten-fuer-ati-und-nvidia-33.html#post2334747



Kein Problem, aber die Client-Meldung ist nur eine Warnung, hier mal meine Übersetzung:


> Warnung:
> Mit der Nutzung der forceasm-Option überschreiben Sie die Sicherheitsmechnismen des Programms. Falls Sie das nicht vorhaben, starten Sie das Programm erneut ohne die Option -forceasm. Wenn Projekte (s.g.) nicht vollständig beendet werden (insbesondere, wenn Ihr Rechner übertaktet ist), beenden Sie die Nutzung der Option.


Damit Ihr auch Google online zum Übersetzen bemühen könnt, noch mal das Original:


> Warning:
> By using the -forceasm flag, you are overriding
> safeguards in the program. If you did not intend to
> do this, please restart the program without -forceasm.
> ...


Ich habe die Option deshalb hinzugefügt, da der Konsolen-Client sich manchmal beim einen normalen ("schedulten") Shutdown nicht ordnungsgemäß beendet hat und beim nächsten Start meinte, er müsse wegen unnormaler Beendigung die Optimierungen deaktivieren. Projekte sind mit dabei nie abgestürzt. Das wollte ich mir dann doch nicht "bieten lassen", da der Fehler wohl eindeutig in der Programmierung des Clients liegt.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. Dezember 2010)

@mattinator: Alles klar. 

Hier ein Update zum P6801: 9469PPD mit GTS450 mit 930/1860MHz.


----------



## acer86 (30. Dezember 2010)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @mattinator: Alles klar.
> 
> Hier ein Update zum P6801: 9469PPD mit GTS450 mit 930/1860MHz.



Hi

Hab auch gerade ein 6801er Wu bekommen, ohne advmethods flag.


----------



## Henninges (30. Dezember 2010)

wakü find ich toll...es geht wieder los ! 

edit : lese gerade auf dem "watt-o-meter" fürchterliche 375w bei smp und gpu ab...uiuiuiui...da freut sich der energieversorger...


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (30. Dezember 2010)

Henninges schrieb:


> da freut sich der energieversorger...



Wir könnten mal wegen Sponsoring anfragen ? Möchte gar nicht wissen wieviel allein unser Team da Geld investiert


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. Dezember 2010)

acer86 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Hab auch gerade ein 6801er Wu bekommen, ohne advmethods flag.


Was soll man davon halten, da will man mal ausnahmsweise ne P6811 und bekommt ne P6801. 

Ich hoffe nur, wen ich dann meine beiden Wakü-Kühler testen kann, dass ich dann auch zwei P6811 bekomme. 


Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> Wir könnten mal wegen Sponsoring anfragen ? Möchte gar nicht wissen wieviel allein unser Team da Geld investiert


Oder zumindest als Spende deklarieren beim Amt für legalen Diebstahl. 

Stromkosten von Team  wollen wirs wirklich wissen? 
Mein kleines Falterteam verbrät ja schon 660W, jetzt denk nur mal an Bumblebee mit seinen 10+ PC's.


----------



## Bumblebee (31. Dezember 2010)

Endlich bin ich auch wieder zugegen
Ich konnte mich tagelang mit keiner PCG-Seite verbinden
Das restliche I-net war kein Problem, ich vermute mal, dass "unterwegs" zum PCG-HQ eine Leitung geschwächelt hat
Nun gehts ja wieder
Bei der Gelegenheit noch allen einen guten Rutsch ins 2011

@ A.Meier - frag lieber nicht nach Stromkosten


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. Dezember 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Bei der Gelegenheit noch allen einen guten Rutsch ins 2011
> 
> @ A.Meier - frag lieber nicht nach Stromkosten


Ich hab uns zwei nur als Beispiel genommen. 

Ebenfalls guten Rutsch.


----------



## p00nage (31. Dezember 2010)

Von mir auch an allen einen guten Rutsch


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (31. Dezember 2010)

In 7 1/2 Stunden ist "Early 2010" endgültig vorbei. Ich will meinen Client!


----------



## nfsgame (31. Dezember 2010)

*lol*


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (31. Dezember 2010)

Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> In 7 1/2 Stunden ist "Early 2010" endgültig vorbei. Ich will meinen Client!



wie wahr, wie wahr,

dem kann ich mich auch nur anschließen.
kann net sein das man sich extra ne geforce zum folden holen muss nur um auch mal effizient zu folden(wie ich ja dies jahr gemacht habe)

wünsch aber jetzt schon allen falterfreunden ein schönes neues und wünsch mir gpu 3 für radeons.

mfg


----------



## CrashStyle (31. Dezember 2010)

P6801 hab ich leider noch keine bekommen! So schauts grad aus bei manchen Projekten bricht der I7 965 @3822MHz ganzschon ein


----------



## nfsgame (31. Dezember 2010)

Das is normal bei den P6701/6702.


----------



## CrashStyle (31. Dezember 2010)

Glückwusnch zu dein 4Mio!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. Dezember 2010)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> P6801 hab ich leider noch keine bekommen!


P6801 hab ich bis jetzt nur auf der GTS450 mit -advmethods flag bekommen, ohne holt er sich wieder P6806. 

Bei den GTX460 probier ich es erst, wenn ich beide Kühler montiert habe, für den Fall, das P6811 kommen.


----------



## CrashStyle (31. Dezember 2010)

Okay also könnte es sein das es nur für bestimme Karten giebt dieses Projekt?

Wünsche allen einen Guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2011!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. Dezember 2010)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Okay also könnte es sein das es nur für bestimme Karten giebt dieses Projekt?


acer86 hat welche auf seine GTX460 ohne -advmethods flag bekommen, wir werden also wahrscheinlich alle früher oder später welche bekommen. 

Ich wiederhole mich jetzt zwar, aber troztdem allen ein guten Rutsch.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (31. Dezember 2010)

Meine WU wird dieses Jahr nicht mehr fertig. -.-


----------



## nfsgame (31. Dezember 2010)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Glückwusnch zu dein 4Mio!


Danke.


----------



## nfsgame (31. Dezember 2010)

So, ich mach mich mal auf die Socken. Wünsche euch allen nen guten Rutsch!! Man sieht sich 2011.


----------



## Sir_Danus (1. Januar 2011)

Frohes neues Jahr


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (1. Januar 2011)

Dem ganzen Team 70335 ein gutes Jahr 2011 mit vielen Punkten! 

Hoffen wir, dass wenigstens dieses Jahr der ATI-Client kommt.


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Januar 2011)

Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Dem ganzen Team 70335 ein gutes Jahr 2011 mit vielen Punkten!


 Joo - das kriegen wir hin



Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Hoffen wir, dass wenigstens dieses Jahr der ATI-Client kommt.


 
Ich denke auch, so langsam sollte es "early 2010" sein


----------



## acer86 (1. Januar 2011)

Hi @ A.Meier

Ist es bei dir auch so das deine GTS450 nur die 6806er Wu´s bekommt und die GTX460 bekommt nur noch die neueren 6801er ?


----------



## The Master of MORARE (1. Januar 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> Hi @ A.Meier
> 
> Ist es bei dir auch so das deine GTS450 nur die 6806er Wu´s bekommt und die GTX460 bekommt nur noch die neueren 6801er ?


Meine 450 kaut gerade nur neue 6801er :/.


----------



## computertod (1. Januar 2011)

so, ich habe ein kleines Problem mit HFM.NET
und zwar habe ich mir einen kleinen Server gebaut und diesen mit einer Geforce 210 versehen, welche ich atm auch Falten lasse.
jedenfalls wollte ich den Status in HFM auf meinem Hauptrechner anzeigen lassen, was jedoch nicht funktioniert
installiert hab ich aufm Server XAMPP
aussehen tuts wie folgt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


der status sieht dann wie folgt aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


was mach ich falsch?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Januar 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> Hi @ A.Meier
> 
> Ist es bei dir auch so das deine GTS450 nur die 6806er Wu´s bekommt und die GTX460 bekommt nur noch die neueren 6801er ?


Nein, umgekehrt. 
Die GTS450 mit -advmethods kaut 6801er durch, ohne holt sie sich sofort wieder ne 6806er.
Die beiden GTX460 ohne -advmethods sind an 6806er dran.

@computertod: Hast du die Ordner vom Server mit den Clienten im Netzwerk freigegeben?


----------



## mattinator (1. Januar 2011)

Mit den Windows-Verküpfungen kann HFM.NET über FTP nicht viel anfagen. Du musst den FTP-Server so konfigurieren, dass HFM.NET über FTP direkt in das FAH-Verzeichnis kommt.


----------



## computertod (1. Januar 2011)

ich hab jetzt einfach mal das Verzeichnis des Clienten in die Freigegebenen FTP Verzeichnisse verschoben:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hab das Verzeichnis extra nochmal freigegeben, schaut aber trotzdem nicht besser aus....


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Januar 2011)

Vielleicht hilfts ja, ich greife über den "Local Path" auf den Faltserver zu, siehe Anhang.


----------



## computertod (1. Januar 2011)

ne, funktioniert auch nicht...
€: ok, das problem liegt daran, dass er iwie nicht auf das eigentliche Logfile zugreifen kann. hab mir jetzt mal ein eigenes Logfile erstellt und darauf kann er zugreifen, aber das wird ja nicht geupadatet...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Januar 2011)

Mir ist gerade was in den Sinn gekommen: ich konnte mit HFM auch erst auf den Faltserver zugreifen, als sich dieser eine neue WU geholt hat.
Hat glaub ich irgendwas mit der unitinfo.txt zu tun, hast ja den Ordner verschoben.

Ich schlag vor, warte bis er sich ne neue WU holt und dann schauen wir nochmal.


----------



## computertod (2. Januar 2011)

mir is grad noch ein kleines Problem aufgefallen:
die Geforce 210 läuft nur mit 135/135/1100 Mhz statt der 475/400/1100 Mhz mit der sie eigentlich laufen sollte...
TPF is atm 7:02 min


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Januar 2011)

Aktuelle Treiber?

Hatte mal das Problem an einer GTX460 als die Treiber nicht aktuell waren.


----------



## mattinator (2. Januar 2011)

computertod schrieb:


> ne, funktioniert auch nicht...
> €: ok, das problem liegt daran, dass er iwie nicht auf das eigentliche Logfile zugreifen kann. hab mir jetzt mal ein eigenes Logfile erstellt und darauf kann er zugreifen, aber das wird ja nicht geupadatet...



Versuch mal mit einem FTP-Client in der konfigurierten Art dei FAHlog.txt und unitinfo.txt zu laden, ggf. reichen die lokalen Zugriffsrechte nicht aus. Kannst auch im HFM.NET mit F7 das "Messages Window" einschalten und mal manuell aktualisieren (F5 / F6), da solltest Du etwas mehr sehen. Dafür kannst Du zum Test auch unter Edit, Preferences, Options das Debug Message Level von Info auf Verbose hochsetzen.
Oder Du machst auf dem Server einfach eine Windows-Freigabe, das hat bei mir auch mit der Linux-VM und Samba ohne Probleme funktioniert.



computertod schrieb:


> mir is grad noch ein kleines Problem aufgefallen:
> die Geforce 210 läuft nur mit 135/135/1100 Mhz statt der 475/400/1100 Mhz mit der sie eigentlich laufen sollte...



Versuch's mal mit der Befehlzeilen-Option -forcegpu  nvidia_g80.


----------



## computertod (2. Januar 2011)

@ A.Meier
drauf is der 260.99 für XP Pro
@mattinator
wenn ich HFM.NET aktuallisiere sieht der log von FileZila so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


änder ich den hfm eintrag aber auf meine log datei ab funktionierts:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (2. Januar 2011)

computertod schrieb:


> @mattinator
> wenn ich HFM.NET aktuallisiere sieht der log von FileZila so aus:
> ...
> änder ich den hfm eintrag aber auf meine log datei ab funktionierts:
> ...



Vergleich mal die Sicherheitseinstellungen der Dateien und übergeordneten Verzeichnisse von beiden Test-Anordnungen. Ansonsten wie geschrieben einfach eine Windows-Freigabe einrichten, falls Du den Filezilla-Server nur dafür brauchst.


----------



## acer86 (2. Januar 2011)

computertod schrieb:


> @ A.Meier
> drauf is der 260.99 für XP Pro
> @mattinator
> wenn ich HFM.NET aktuallisiere sieht der log von FileZila so aus:
> ...



Hi

Hatte das selbe Problem auf mein HTPC, der neuere Treiber  260.99 hat immer nur Fehler verursacht. Instalier  mal den älteren 259.22 der Läuft besser.


----------



## computertod (2. Januar 2011)

warum hab ich mir sowas ähnliches schon gedacht?

€:
so, jetzt hab ich noch ein Problem:

```
--- Opening Log file [January 2 14:15:01 UTC] 


# Windows GPU Console Edition #################################################
###############################################################################

                       Folding@Home Client Version 6.30r1

                          http://folding.stanford.edu

###############################################################################
###############################################################################

Launch directory: G:\xampp\anonymous\FaH\GPU
Executable: G:\xampp\anonymous\FaH\GPU\Folding@home-Win32-GPU.exe


[14:15:01] - Ask before connecting: No
[14:15:01] - User name: computertod (Team 70335)
[14:15:01] - User ID: 1E398FF11CECBC9E
[14:15:01] - Machine ID: 5
[14:15:01] 
[14:15:01] Gpu type=2 species=30.
[14:15:01] Work directory not found. Creating...
[14:15:01] Loaded queue successfully.
[14:15:01] 
[14:15:01] + Processing work unit
[14:15:01] Core required: FahCore_15.exe
[14:15:01] Core found.
[14:15:01] Working on queue slot 08 [January 2 14:15:01 UTC]
[14:15:01] + Working ...
[14:15:01] 
[14:15:01] *------------------------------*
[14:15:01] Folding@Home GPU Core
[14:15:01] Version 2.15 (Tue Nov 16 08:44:57 PST 2010)
[14:15:01] 
[14:15:01] Compiler  : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 14.00.50727.42 for 80x86 
[14:15:01] Build host: amoeba 
[14:15:01] Board Type: NVIDIA/CUDA
[14:15:01] Core      : x=15
[14:15:01]  Window's signal control handler registered.
[14:15:01] Preparing to commence simulation
[14:15:01] - Looking at optimizations...
[14:15:01] DeleteFrameFiles: successfully deleted file=work/wudata_08.ckp
[14:15:01] - Created dyn
[14:15:01] - Files status OK
[14:15:01] Error: Missing work file=<>
[14:15:01] 
[14:15:01] Folding@home Core Shutdown: MISSING_WORK_FILES
[14:15:05] CoreStatus = 74 (116)
[14:15:05] The core could not find the work files specified. Removing from queue
[14:15:05] Deleting current work unit & continuing...
[14:15:09] - Preparing to get new work unit...
[14:15:09] Cleaning up work directory
[14:15:09] + Attempting to get work packet
[14:15:09] Gpu type=2 species=30.
[14:15:09] - Connecting to assignment server
[14:15:10] - Successful: assigned to (171.67.108.31).
[14:15:10] + News From Folding@Home: Welcome to Folding@Home
[14:15:10] Loaded queue successfully.
[14:15:10] Gpu type=2 species=30.
[14:15:21] + Closed connections
[14:15:26] 
[14:15:26] + Processing work unit
[14:15:26] Core required: FahCore_15.exe
[14:15:26] Core found.
[14:15:26] Working on queue slot 09 [January 2 14:15:26 UTC]
[14:15:26] + Working ...
[14:15:27] 
[14:15:27] *------------------------------*
[14:15:27] Folding@Home GPU Core
[14:15:27] Version 2.15 (Tue Nov 16 08:44:57 PST 2010)
[14:15:27] 
[14:15:27] Compiler  : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 14.00.50727.42 for 80x86 
[14:15:27] Build host: amoeba 
[14:15:27] Board Type: NVIDIA/CUDA
[14:15:27] Core      : x=15
[14:15:27]  Window's signal control handler registered.
[14:15:27] Preparing to commence simulation
[14:15:27] - Looking at optimizations...
[14:15:27] DeleteFrameFiles: successfully deleted file=work/wudata_09.ckp
[14:15:27] - Created dyn
[14:15:27] - Files status OK
[14:15:27] sizeof(CORE_PACKET_HDR) = 512 file=<>
[14:15:27] - Expanded 42554 -> 167707 (decompressed 394.1 percent)
[14:15:27] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=42554 data_size=167707, decompressed_data_size=167707 diff=0
[14:15:27] - Digital signature verified
[14:15:27] 
[14:15:27] Project: 11177 (Run 10, Clone 31, Gen 39)
[14:15:27] 
[14:15:27] Assembly optimizations on if available.
[14:15:27] Entering M.D.
[14:15:29] Tpr hash work/wudata_09.tpr:  1045918167 693519030 3411913258 3271129534 263168165
[14:15:29] Working on ALZHEIMER'S DISEASE AMYLOID
[14:15:29] Client config found, loading data.
[14:15:29] Starting GUI Server
[14:15:30] Finished fah_main
[14:15:30] 
[14:15:30] Successful run
[14:15:30] DynamicWrapper: Finished Work Unit: sleep=10000
[14:15:40] Reserved 0 bytes for xtc file; Cosm status=0
[14:15:40] Reserved 0 0 786430464 bytes for arc file=<work/wudata_09.trr> Cosm status=0
[14:15:40] Allocated 544 bytes for edr file
[14:15:40] Read bedfile
[14:15:40] - Checksum of file (work/wudata_09.edr) read from disk doesn't match
[14:15:40] edrfile file hash check failed.
[14:15:40] 
[14:15:40] Folding@home Core Shutdown: FILE_IO_ERROR

Folding@Home Client Shutdown.
```


----------



## acer86 (2. Januar 2011)

computertod schrieb:


> warum hab ich mir sowas ähnliches schon gedacht?
> 
> €:
> so, jetzt hab ich noch ein Problem:
> ...



Hi

Am besten den Gesamten Work Ordner Inhalt löschen und die Logfils und dan noch mal versuchen, wen das nicht hilft den Client noch mal komplett neu einrichten.


----------



## Xenturion (2. Januar 2011)

Hi Leute
ich hab mal eine Frage an die 24/7 Falter unter euch. Die normalen HDDs sind ja nicht wirklich für den Dauerbetrieb ausgelegt. Und da ich mein Rechner wirklich nur für Updates kurz herunterfahre läuft er nun mal zwei wochen oder länger durchweg. Allerdings habe ich bei meiner alten Maxtor Festplatte und meiner jetzigen Samsung gemerkt das diese nach langer Laufzeit hängen bzw. man nicht mehr auf diese zu greifen kann (für ca 2 min). Nach einem Neustart des PC verweigert dann auch Windows den start. Erst wenn ich für ein paar Minuten den PC komplett vom Strom nehme, läuft wieder alles normal. Ist das Problem bei euch auch schon mal vorgekommen? Wenn ja was habt ihr dagegen gemacht?


----------



## T0M@0 (2. Januar 2011)

ich habe hier PC's die fast ein jahr am stück laufen (nur kurze unterbrechungen) bis jetzt hatte ich solche Probleme nie. Windows 7 neigt aber leider dazu platten zu früh zu wecken, das nervt bei meinem Raid 10 (4 Platten klacken dann nacheinander xD)


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Januar 2011)

Hört sich ein bisschen an wie eine Platte, die zu warm wird oder langsam an ihr Lebensende kommt.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (2. Januar 2011)

Ich hab ein ähnliches Problem welches aber höchstwahrscheinlich nicht mit deinem zusammenhängt. 
Bei mir fällt sporadisch der Zusatzcontroller (glaub Marvell) für die IDE Ports aus , d.h. die Platten verschwinden einfach , erst nach einem "Kaltstart" (also Stromaus) sind sie wieder da. Interessanterweise bleibt die Seagate Platte ,die auch auf dem Controller hängt aber per SATA verbunden ist ,erhalten. Das Ganze ist Betriebssystem-unabhängig und nicht reproduzierbar.

Wenn wir schon bei Plattenproblemen sind, die eben angesprochene Seagate HDD lässt sich partout nicht dazu überreden auf dem ICH9 mit AHCI zu arbeiten , alle anderen (1x SSD , 1x HDD und 1X DVD) werden problemlos erkannt , sobald ich die Seagate anschließe bleibt der Rechner beim AHCI Screen hängen .
Es ist dabei egal: 
-Bei welchem Steckplatz die Platte hängt
                       -Wieviele andere Geräte gleichzeitig verwendet werden
                       -Welches SATA Kabel ich verwende

Prinzipiell wäre mir das ja egal, aber die Performance des Marvell Controllers ist unter aller Sau. Ich kopier mit unter 50 MB/S auf die SSD . 

BIOS ist up-to-date , HDD Firmware auch.

Wenn jemand was weiß wärs natürlich super , aber ich gehe davon aus dass ich das Problem bis zum nächsten Plattformwechsel habe


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Januar 2011)

Was für ne SSD ist verbaut?


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (2. Januar 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:
			
		

> Was für ne SSD ist verbaut?



OCZ vertex 2 60gb 

Das Problem ist aber unabhängig von der SSD und die read/write Werte sind bei Benchmarks ähnlich schlecht.

1.post mit der pcghx android app


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Januar 2011)

Vielleicht hilft ja das hier: Windows 7 Installation mit Intel ICH9-AHCI - ForumBase


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (3. Januar 2011)

Ich habe mit meiner SSD keine Probleme.
Das Aufwachen aus dem Standby ist auch kein Problem, SSDs sind sofort bereit. Und keine Lärmbelastung.
Für Folding-Only-Server kann man auch eine Speicherkarte als Systemfestplatte nehmen, gibt SD-zu-SATA- und CF-zu-SATA/IDE-Adapter.
Oder F@H auf den Stick/SD. Dann kann die Systemfestplatte ruhig ausgeschaltet werden. Systemprozesse können die HDD dann aber trotzdem wecken, was für Lärm sorgt.

Ich hasse HDD-Lärm. Ich hasse es, wenn ich an einen PC muss, wo eine HDD drin ist.


----------



## Xenturion (3. Januar 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Hört sich ein bisschen an wie eine Platte, die zu warm wird oder langsam an ihr Lebensende kommt.



Danke schon mal für eure Antworten. HDTune zeigt mir eine Temperatur von 37/38°C an wenn das stimmt denke ich sollte das für ne HDD in Ordnung sein. Sollte schon hinhauen bei 9 Gehäuselüftern  Die Samsung F3 ist nur ein Jahr alt und hat eine Laufzeit von 326 tagen. Das Problem tritt auch wirklich erst auf wenn der Rechner 10 tage oder länger durchläuft. Vielleicht hab ich ja wirklich das Pech und kaufe immer halb defekte HDDs  Habe mir schon überlegt ob die nicht in den standby gehen kann während der PC faltet, scheint aber nicht zu funktionieren da sie auch gleichzeitig als systemplatte dient und windows ständig zugriff darauf hat. Keine Ahnung was ich da machen soll jeden Tag mal 5min auschalten?^^


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Januar 2011)

Standby der Festplatte würd ich eh nicht einschalten, hab damit nur Ärger.

Selbst wenn das System nicht auf die Platte zugreifen würde, wäre sie eh nicht sehr lang im Standby, da die Clienten ihre Arbeit ja auch zwischenspeichern. Je nach dem was eingestellt ist zwischen 3 und 15min.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (3. Januar 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Standby der Festplatte würd ich eh nicht einschalten, hab damit nur Ärger.
> 
> Selbst wenn das System nicht auf die Platte zugreifen würde, wäre sie eh nicht sehr lang im Standby, da die Clienten ihre Arbeit ja auch zwischenspeichern. Je nach dem was eingestellt ist zwischen 3 und 15min.



Kann ich nur sekundieren!
Gilt auch für Linux. Hatte ein paar schwarze Schirme.


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Januar 2011)

Ich hatte bisher keine Probleme mit meinen (vielen) Festplatten 
Allerdings, in den neuen (3) Systemen ist die System-Platte natürlich eine SSD


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (3. Januar 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Vielleicht hilft ja das hier: Windows 7 Installation mit Intel ICH9-AHCI - ForumBase



Bei dem wird die Platte vom BIOS aber erkannt. Angeblich kann es helfen die Platte Low-Level zu formatieren ,aber ich gerade keinen Speicherplatz um die alten Daten auszulagern. Eine Lösung war auch ein fixen des MBRs , hat bei mir aber nichts gebracht.


----------



## computertod (3. Januar 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Am besten den Gesamten Work Ordner Inhalt löschen und die Logfils und dan noch mal versuchen, wen das nicht hilft den Client noch mal komplett neu einrichten.


alles schon versucht, bringt nix


----------



## acer86 (3. Januar 2011)

Xenturion schrieb:


> Danke schon mal für eure Antworten. HDTune zeigt mir eine Temperatur von 37/38°C an wenn das stimmt denke ich sollte das für ne HDD in Ordnung sein. Sollte schon hinhauen bei 9 Gehäuselüftern  Die Samsung F3 ist nur ein Jahr alt und hat eine Laufzeit von 326 tagen. Das Problem tritt auch wirklich erst auf wenn der Rechner 10 tage oder länger durchläuft. Vielleicht hab ich ja wirklich das Pech und kaufe immer halb defekte HDDs  Habe mir schon überlegt ob die nicht in den standby gehen kann während der PC faltet, scheint aber nicht zu funktionieren da sie auch gleichzeitig als systemplatte dient und windows ständig zugriff darauf hat. Keine Ahnung was ich da machen soll jeden Tag mal 5min auschalten?^^



Hi @Xenturion

Ist ein Mainborad Problem das haben viele P5Q Borad´s
bei meine P5Ql-EM setzt nach ein paar tagen Dauerlauf immer mal wider der USB Controller aus, das macht sich so bemerkbar das für ca. 5sec kein USB gerät mehr ansprechbar ist dan geht alles wider oder man muss den Rechner neu starten. 
Hab das Problem ganz einfach gelöst mit einer USB Erweiterungskarte.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Januar 2011)

Mal ne Frage an unsere Netzwerkspeziallisten:

Was passiert wen ich an einen 10/100/1000 Mbit/s Router ein Gerät anhänge das nur 100Mbit/s unterstüzt, sprich wird nur der ensprechende Anschluss auf 100Mbit/s gesetzt oder gleich alle Anschlüsse?

Hintergrund: Mir gehen die Anschlüsse am Router aus und bin nun über das hier gestolpert Conrad Electronic - System Information

Hätte den Vorteil das ich kein weiter Netzteil rumliegen habe und von den hab ich genug unterm Schreibtisch.


----------



## Trymon (3. Januar 2011)

Es wird nur der eine Anschluss auf 100 MBit/s gesetzt. Alles andere wäre mir neu. Natürlich gibt es nichts, was es nicht gibt, doch die Warscheinlichkeit dass du nen Router hast, der sich ganz dämlich verhält und anders als alles andere, was ich bis jetzt gesehen habe, dürfte recht gering sein.


----------



## nfsgame (3. Januar 2011)

Nur der Anschluss wird runtergesetzt, wie zu 10/100er Zeiten auch .


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Januar 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Nur der Anschluss wird runtergesetzt, wie zu 10/100er Zeiten auch .


 
Kann ich bestätigen/bekräftigen


----------



## Xenturion (3. Januar 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> Ist ein Mainborad Problem das haben viele P5Q Borad´s



Ich habe zwar ein P5*B* Board welches glaube älter ist als die P5Q's aber könnte ja sein das der Fehler bei mir mir auch auftaucht nur halt bei der Festplatte. Wenn es wirklich an den Controller liegt könnte also ein Treiberupdate was bringen. Hab zurzeit nur die Treiber von Windows drauf


----------



## Trymon (3. Januar 2011)

Nur die Windows Treiber? Das würde ich gleich mal ändern. Meiner Erfahrung nach sind die standard Windows Treiber nicht so performant wie aktuellere, direkt vom Hersteller.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Januar 2011)

FPGA - Forscher packen 1000 Kerne auf einen Chip - Prozessoren - PC-WELT
Schade das sowas nicht den Weg zu uns Normaluser findet. 
Wäre was geiles zum falten.


----------



## acer86 (3. Januar 2011)

Xenturion schrieb:


> Ich habe zwar ein P5*B* Board welches glaube älter ist als die P5Q's aber könnte ja sein das der Fehler bei mir mir auch auftaucht nur halt bei der Festplatte. Wenn es wirklich an den Controller liegt könnte also ein Treiberupdate was bringen. Hab zurzeit nur die Treiber von Windows drauf



Ja würde ich in deinen Fall mal Ausprobieren vieleicht liegt es in deinen fall wirklich nur an den Treibern.
Bei mir leider nicht selbst Treiber Update und Zusätzlich kühler auf der North und south Brige und Spawa´s usw hat leider nix gebracht, ist bei mir wahrscheinlich ein Mainboard Schaden oder schwachstelle


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Januar 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> FPGA - Forscher packen 1000 Kerne auf einen Chip - Prozessoren - PC-WELT
> Schade das sowas nicht den Weg zu uns Normaluser findet.
> Wäre ein was geiles zum falten.


 
*WENN *man damit falten könnte - natürlich ja
Bloss bezweifle ich stark, dass diese 1000 "Kerne" dazu in der Lage sind/wären
[Spekulation]
Diese "kleinen Gruppen" (vgl. Text) könnten, jede für sich, wohl keine so komplexen Operationen (wie die Faltberechnungen) ausführen und müssten dann wohl wieder zusammengefasst werden
Gehen wir mal davon aus, dass je 50 dieser "Kerne" dazu benötigt würden dann sind wir bei einem "20-Kerner"
[/Spekulation]
Immer noch ein potentes Rechenwerk - zugegeben, aber nicht halb so  wie dieser "1000-Kerner"


----------



## acer86 (3. Januar 2011)

Was meint ihr?

Könnte die neue GTX560 mit ihren 384 Shader Einheiten eine Gute Faltkarte werden oder vielleicht sogar ein Besseres PPD/Watt Verhältnis bieten wie das Top Faltmodell GTS450? 

Nvidia Geforce GTX 560: Neue Informationen - Update: TDP und neues Releasedatum - radeon, amd, fermi, geforce


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Januar 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> Was meint ihr?
> 
> Könnte die neue GTX560 mit ihren 384 Shader Einheiten eine Gute Faltkarte werden oder vielleicht sogar ein Besseres PPD/Watt Verhältnis bieten wie das Top Faltmodell GTS450?


 
Ist natürlich noch schwierig zu sagen
Bisher war es ja eher so, dass die "kleinen Karten" immer P/L - mässig besser waren als die grösseren


----------



## davidof2001 (3. Januar 2011)

Wie würde es eigentlich mit einer 570er Karte aussehen. Also PPD-mäßig. Ich überlege mir nämlich eine zu holen. Da ja der Rechner meistens nur zum benutzen an ist (hin und wieder auch mal nur zum Falten) wären viele PPD ja von Vorteil.
Wenn jemand versteht was ich meine. Mit meinen beiden 260ern komme ich auf ca 7300 bis 7800 je Graka. Wo würde man denn dann mit einer 570 rauskommen? _Hat da schon jemand Erfahrungswerte gesammelt?


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Januar 2011)

davidof2001 schrieb:


> Mit meinen beiden 260ern komme ich auf ca 7300 bis 7800 je Graka. Wo würde man denn dann mit einer 570 rauskommen? _Hat da schon jemand Erfahrungswerte gesammelt?


 
Viel Erfahrung gibt es damit noch nicht
Ich rechne damit, dass meine GTX570 nächstes Wochenende vorhanden und eingebaut ist - dann weiss ich mehr
Basierend auf der Tatsache, dass eine GTX470 @OC gegen 15'000 PPD abliefern kann rechne ich bei einer 570er @Stock mit etwa dem selben Resultat
@OC wohl eher dann 16 - 17 KPPD


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Januar 2011)

Gibt es die 570er überhaupt schon zu kaufen, ich dachte das geht noch ne Weile?

Vergleichswerte Grafikkarten: Folding@Home Stats und PPD vergleich


----------



## acer86 (3. Januar 2011)

davidof2001 schrieb:


> Wie würde es eigentlich mit einer 570er Karte aussehen. Also PPD-mäßig. Ich überlege mir nämlich eine zu holen. Da ja der Rechner meistens nur zum benutzen an ist (hin und wieder auch mal nur zum Falten) wären viele PPD ja von Vorteil.
> Wenn jemand versteht was ich meine. Mit meinen beiden 260ern komme ich auf ca 7300 bis 7800 je Graka. Wo würde man denn dann mit einer 570 rauskommen? _Hat da schon jemand Erfahrungswerte gesammelt?



Hi

hab was in einen anderen Forum dazu gefunden:

GTX470 Stock: 11931
GTX470 825/900: 15576
GTX570 Stock: 14756
GTX570 825/900: 16021
GTX570 900/1000: 17523

wobei ich den Wert von GTX470 @ Stock etwas wenig vorkommt?
Gtx 570 ~ 15,000 ppd - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net

Aber warten wir mal ab Was Bumble für Werte aus der GTX570 Zaubert


----------



## T0M@0 (3. Januar 2011)

irgendwie ist http://fah-web.stanford.edu/ down 

Aber gute Neuigkeiten: 1. Kaffee aus meiner folding Tasse


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Januar 2011)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> irgendwie ist Folding@Home down
> 
> Aber gute Neuigkeiten: 1. Kaffee aus meiner folding Tasse


Coole Tasse! 

Hier noch das passende Zubehör, dass dein Kaffee nicht kalt wird:
innovatek "innovaTass-O-Matic" - Tassenwärmer für die Wasserkühlung - Planet 3DNow! Forum


----------



## T0M@0 (4. Januar 2011)

xD

aber dann muss ich mir erst eine WaKü kaufen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Januar 2011)

USB Tassenwärmer mit USB-Hub

Besser?


----------



## T0M@0 (4. Januar 2011)

ja vom Preis/Leistungsverhältniss schon, aber vom PPD/Watt Verhältniss nicht


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Januar 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> GTX470 Stock: 11931
> 
> wobei ich den Wert von GTX470 @ Stock etwas wenig vorkommt?


 
Den Wert von ca. 11.5 bis 12 KPPD von einer GTX470 @Stock kann ich bestätigen

O.T. Kuuuuule Gadget's die "Tassenwärmer"


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (4. Januar 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an unsere Netzwerkspeziallisten:
> 
> Was passiert wen ich an einen 10/100/1000 Mbit/s Router ein Gerät anhänge das nur 100Mbit/s unterstüzt, sprich wird nur der ensprechende Anschluss auf 100Mbit/s gesetzt oder gleich alle Anschlüsse?



Wie hier einige schon erwähnt haben, nur der eine Anschluss.
Hier auf der LAN leuchten die Ports am Gigabit-Switch, wo ein 10/100-PC oder der 10/100-Switch dran hängt, orange. Die LAN-Ports, wo ein PC mit Gigabit dran hängt, leuchten trotzdem grün.
Über Gigabit-Switches können auch 10 10/100-PCs gleichzeitig eine Datei von einem Gigabit-PC ziehen, ohne dass die Übertragung ausgebremst wird; durch den Gigabit-Port vom PC, auf dem die Dateien liegen, fließt dann 1 GBit/s.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Januar 2011)

Es geschehen doch noch Wunder! 

Vorhin ist gerade der Mann in Gelb gekommen und hat mir meine beiden Fullcover-Kühler gebracht. 

Jetzt weiss ich was ich heute noch zu tun habe.


----------



## Trymon (4. Januar 2011)

Guten Morgen,
den Tassenwärmer will ich haben.
Manchmal hasse ich PCs. Gestern sind meine PPD gehörig in den Keller gegangen, nachdem sich der PC selbst geschrottet hatte. Windows reparieren war aber nicht einfach so drinnen, da die Platte verschlüsselt ist. Beim Entschlüsseln ist er immer nach ner Zeit hängen geblieben. Neu installieren wollte er auch nicht, ebenfalls hängen geblieben......und nun des Rätsels Lösung. BIOS Reset! Glaubt es oder nicht, nach nem Reset des BIOS und danach wieder passende Einstellungen machen, ist das Windows anstandslos hochgefahren als wäre nichts gewesen.
Leider konnte in der Zeit nur mein Core2Duo Lappi falten, dieser ist aber eher ein Zitronenfalter.
PC war für mehrere Stunden lahmgelegt und die PS3 auch. Letztere aber mit Heavy Rain. Irgendwas muss man ja machen, während man den PC wieder in Ordnung bringt.


----------



## The Ian (4. Januar 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> USB Tassenwärmer mit USB-Hub
> 
> Besser?



das ist wie bereits geschreiben ein tassenwärmer...mehr als nur die tasse wärmen ist nicht...der inhalt bleibt auch nach ner stunde noch bestenfalls lau...hab mal so ein teil als werbegeschenk bekommen mehr als ein großer usbhub ist es nicht


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Januar 2011)

Ich könnte schreien! 
Die Fullcover-Kühler passen nicht! 

@The Ian: War auch als Jux gemeint.


----------



## nfsgame (4. Januar 2011)

Klar, schau mal wann du gepostet hast .

Ich würd ja den Dremel auspacken und ein wenig Kupferbearbeitung machen .


----------



## acer86 (4. Januar 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ich könnte schreien!
> Die Fullcover-Kühler passen nicht!
> 
> @The Ian: War auch als Jux gemeint.



Ach du sch.....
das sieht nicht gut aus

So wie es aussieht ist es ein Non Referenz Design bei dir, hab hier mal was aus den Aquatung Forum dazu :

http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...aquatuning+gtx+460&um=1&hl=de&sa=N&tbs=isch:1



Na ja bei meiner GTX460 hätte es garnicht gepasst auch Nacharbeit hätte nichts gebracht 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...-wuerfel-3508-picture60057-zotac-gtx-460.html


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Januar 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ich könnte schreien!
> Die Fullcover-Kühler passen nicht!


 
Ach du herriee aber auch - die Karten sind nicht N_VIDIA_LAYOUT (siehe Anhang)

Nachtrag:
Der *EK Water Blocks EK-FC460 GTX GS/SONIC - Acetal + Nickel* hätte gepasst


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Januar 2011)

Einfach nur damit sich Henni  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...70335/132398-neues-gespann-5.html#post2554489 und A. Meier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...-folding-home-thread-ii-1328.html#post2553546 nicht so einsam fühlen...
Guckt mal meine Faltwerte an und ihr werdet feststellen "der Bumble hat auch schon mehr..."
Werde wohl morgen nach "Bumble-Castle" reisen müssen um (mindestens) einen Rechner gehörig in den A***** zu treten


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Januar 2011)

Nachdem ich nun 1,5h in der Firma war, passen die Kühler jetzt. 
Dremel hab ich keinen. 

Noch einbauen und fertig. 

@Bumble: Du weisst doch, alle guten und schlechten Dinge sind drei (Du, Henni und ich).


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Januar 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Nachdem ich nun 1,5h in der Firma war, passen die Kühler jetzt.
> Dremel hab ich keinen.
> 
> Noch einbauen und fertig.


 
Na dann hoffen wir mal es kühlt besser als es gepasst hat


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Januar 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Na dann hoffen wir mal es kühlt besser als es gepasst hat


Mach wir keine Angst.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Januar 2011)

Ich fühl mich gerade irgendwie verschaukelt: Die ältere der beiden GTX460 hat grössere Spulen verbaut! 
Jetzt passt an der Karte der Kühler nicht, weil ich die Kühler passend zur anderen gemacht habe. 
Nochmal von vorn.


----------



## acer86 (4. Januar 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ich fühl mich gerade irgendwie verschaukelt: Die ältere der beiden GTX460 hat grössere Spulen verbaut!
> Jetzt passt an der Karte der Kühler nicht, weil ich die Kühler passend zur anderen gemacht habe.
> Nochmal von vorn.



Schneid nur nicht so viel weg von den Kupfer Stege´n , Kupfer ist zwar ein guter Leiter  aber nicht das die spawa´s dan doch wider zu warm werden.


----------



## Trymon (4. Januar 2011)

Kann es sein, dass es bei diesem Kühlkörper nach dem Pleiten, Pech und Pannen Prinzip bei dir läuft? Irgendwie erhärtet sich bei mir dieser Eindruck sehr stark muss ich sagen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Januar 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> Schneid nur nicht so viel weg von den Kupfer Stege´n , Kupfer ist zwar ein guter Leiter aber nicht das die spawa´s dan doch wider zu warm werden.


Von welchen Spa-Kühler redest du?  Beide Karten hatten keine!  Hätt ich die Dinger bloss mal geöffnet.  Ohne das Gehäuse zu demontieren sah man das nicht.  
Offenbar hat sich Gainward die Frechheit erlaubt, die Karte die sie den Tester zuschickten mit Spa-Kühler auszurüsten, aber die Verkaufsversion nicht! 
Ich denke, obwohl ich dem Kühler eine Menge Kupfer geklaut habe, sollte es jetzt besser sein, da ja vorher keine Spa-Kühler vorhanden war. 

Zweiter Kühler ist auch montiert. Noch verschlauchen und füllen, sonst faltet mein Grosser ja nie weiter. 


Trymon schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass es bei diesem Kühlkörper nach dem Pleiten, Pech und Pannen Prinzip bei dir läuft? Irgendwie erhärtet sich bei mir dieser Eindruck sehr stark muss ich sagen.


Ich würd sagen, weit weg von der Wirklichkeit bis du mit deiner Feststellung definitiv nicht.


----------



## acer86 (5. Januar 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Von welchen Spa-Kühler redest du?  Beide Karten hatten keine!  Hätt ich die Dinger bloss mal geöffnet.  Ohne das Gehäuse zu demontieren sah man das nicht.
> Offenbar hat sich Gainward die Frechheit erlaubt, die Karte die sie den Tester zuschickten mit Spa-Kühler auszurüsten, aber die Verkaufsversion nicht!
> Ich denke, obwohl ich dem Kühler eine Menge Kupfer geklaut habe, sollte es jetzt besser sein, da ja vorher keine Spa-Kühler vorhanden war.
> 
> Zweiter Kühler ist auch montiert. Noch verschlauchen und füllen, sonst faltet mein Grosser ja nie weiter.



Hi

ich meinte damit die Kupfer Zwischen räume die du auf dein neuen Wasserkühler weg gesägt oder gefräst hast, wen nicht mehr genug Verbindung zum Hauptkühler übrig bleibt könnte es die Kühlleistung der Spawa´s sehr in den keller gehen.

Aber wen du sagst das Original gar keine drauf waren (was ja ein ganz schöner Beschiss ist ) dan sollte selbst die Verbleibende Kühlleistung locker reichen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Januar 2011)

So, Grosser faltet jetzt auch seit 30min wieder, mal schauen wie sich die Temperaturen bis nach dem Schlafen verändern.
Momentan CPU 46°, 1. 460er 51°, 2. 460er 55°
Werd dann heute noch einen kleinen Belastungstest machen und versuchen zwei P6811 gleichzeitig zu bekommen. 

So komisch ruhig im Zimmer, selbst das Spulenfieben hört man kaum noch. 
Bin mir nicht sicher was jetzt das Lauteste im Zimmer ist, entweder die GTS450 im Faltserver oder der Mora.


----------



## acer86 (5. Januar 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> So, Grosser faltet jetzt auch seit 30min wieder, mal schauen wie sich die Temperaturen bis nach dem Schlafen verändern.
> Momentan CPU 46°, 1. 460er 51°, 2. 460er 55°
> Werd dann heute noch einen kleinen Belastungstest machen und versuchen zwei P6811 gleichzeitig zu bekommen.
> 
> ...



Hi

Sind deine Temps so geblieben oder hat sich noch was geändert?

Was für Wassertemps hast du momentan wen alles am Falten ist?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Januar 2011)

@acer86: Bis jetzt sind die Temps so geblieben, allerdings hab ich bis jetzt noch keine P6811 gehabt.
Hab jetzt advmethods drinn und hoffe das sie sich das nächste mal welche holen.

Wassertemp muss ich noch messen, hab keine Wassertempfühler > Fieberthermometer.


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Januar 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Von welchen Spa-Kühler redest du?  Beide Karten hatten keine!  Hätt ich die Dinger bloss mal geöffnet.  Ohne das Gehäuse zu demontieren sah man das nicht.
> Offenbar hat sich Gainward die Frechheit erlaubt, die Karte die sie den Tester zuschickten mit Spa-Kühler auszurüsten, aber die Verkaufsversion nicht!


 
Da muss wohl was spurlos an dir vorbeigegangen sein
Das war *DAS* Thema - seinerzeit
Schau zum Beispiel hier Irritationen um Palit Geforce GTX 460 Sonic Platinum: PCGH klärt auf - Update: Neue Werte - palit
oder hier Gainward GeForce GTX 460 GLH im Test - Fazit Gainward GeForce GTX 460 GLH (15/15) - TweakPC


----------



## Knutowskie (5. Januar 2011)

@nfsgame: noch 1,1 Tag, dann hab ich dich! Und Hamartia kommt mir ja sogar entgegen... Fein fein... die gtx470 amp mit zusätzlich leichtem OC geht wirklich fabelhaft... und leise...

Wollte mich doch glatt einer fürs EVGA Team gewinnen... Trottel *fg*Ich fühl mich in der Top30 momentan ziemlich wohl, von daher werd ich nirgendwo hingehen... 70335 rulz! *g*

lg Rudi


----------



## nfsgame (5. Januar 2011)

Hab ich auch gelesen mit dem Anwerbeversuch in dem einen Thread .
Ich hab sogar noch ne andere Version der PPT + Notizen gefunden, du bekommst noch Post .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Januar 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Da muss wohl was spurlos an dir vorbeigegangen sein
> Das war *DAS* Thema - seinerzeit
> Schau zum Beispiel hier Irritationen um Palit Geforce GTX 460 Sonic Platinum: PCGH klärt auf - Update: Neue Werte - palit
> oder hier Gainward GeForce GTX 460 GLH im Test - Fazit Gainward GeForce GTX 460 GLH (15/15) - TweakPC


Den Testbericht der Gainward hab ich vor dem Update vom 17.7 gelesen, dadurch hab ich das mit dem Spa-Kühler nicht mit bekommen. 
Den oberen Bericht kannte ich nicht.  Hätten die nur mal mit ner P6811 getestet, dann hätten sie bemerkt das es doch einen braucht. 

Die Spa-Temp kann ich zwar nicht messen, aber mehr als "lauwarm" ist der Kühler im Bereich der Spa's nicht. 

Wen wir gerade beim Thema Temps sind:
Hab die Wassertemp im Ausgleichsbehälter gemessen, sagen wir's so, der Fieberthermometer hat den Dienst verweigert. 

Hab jetzt mit nem Themperatursensor vom PC gemacht:
Raumtemp 24°C
Ausgleichsbehälter 26°C (Sensor im Wasser)
Temperatur 20cm nach CPU gemessen 33°C (2 GPU > Mainboard > CPU, Sensor zwischen Schrumpfschlauch und Wakü-Schlauch geklemmt) 

7° Tempunterschied vor und nach Mora, ist das im Rahmen? 

Leider hat sich beide 460er keine P6811 geholt, sondern ne P6801. 
Ist doch wiedermal typisch, wenn man mal P6811 will, bekommt man keine.


----------



## acer86 (5. Januar 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> 7° Tempunterschied vor und nach Mora, ist das im Rahmen?
> 
> Leider hat sich beide 460er keine P6811 geholt, sondern ne P6801.
> Ist doch wiedermal typisch, wenn man mal P6811 will, bekommt man keine.



7C° ist schon Ordentlich der Unterschied, um so näher du mit der Wassertemp an die Zimmertemp kommst um so mehr Aufwand in Sachen Kühlfläche musst du betreiben. 

Wie hoch war deine Zimmer temp wo du gemessen hast?

Bei mir siet es z.b. so aus 26,2C° rein in den Aquaduct und 25,8c° am aus lass des aquaducts bei einer momentanen Zimmer temp von 22,4C°.(die lüffter drehen auf absoluten minimum bin silent Freak^^)


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Januar 2011)

Raumtemp 24°C (steht oben im Beitrag)

Ich frag mich eher ob ich 7° Unterschied habe weil meine Pumpe (Eheim 1046) fast zu schwach für das Ganze ist.

Wassertemp 2° über Raumtemperatur ist ja nicht schlecht, aber im Wasserkreislauf 7° Unterschied?


----------



## acer86 (5. Januar 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Raumtemp 24°C (steht oben im Beitrag)
> 
> Ich frag mich eher ob ich 7° Unterschied habe weil meine Pumpe (Eheim 1046) fast zu schwach für das Ganze ist.



Hab ich übersehen

die 7C° sind voll ok, bei der Raum temp und der vielen Hardware kommst du nicht weiter runter außer du lässt alle Lüfter auf max laufen usw.

Die Eheim 1046 ist eigentlich genug, (Durchfluss Sensor haste sicher nicht oder?)
hab bei mir nur die 600er im Aquaduct drin und das reicht sogar um es vom boden in ca. 1,4m hoch auf das Regal brett zu pumpen und ich komm noch auch über 30L/h, wen du keine Düsen kühler im system hast die viel Durchfluss brauchen und schlucken dan reicht deine pumpe locker aus.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Januar 2011)

Ist der Heatkiller 3.0 CU ein Düsenküller?
Wenn ja, dann hab ich einen drinn.

Lüfter laufen auf max. aber sind ja schön ruhige.


----------



## acer86 (5. Januar 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ist der Heatkiller 3.0 CU ein Düsenküller?
> Wenn ja, dann hab ich einen drinn.
> 
> Lüfter laufen auf max. aber sind ja schön ruhige.



Ja das ist ein Düsen kühler, aber warscheinlich momentan den besten den man kaufen kan.

der ist auf hohen Durchfluss optimiert, also das ist nicht mehr so ein "Düsen Bremser" wie es früher war. 

Mehr pumpen Leistung ist nicht unbedingt gut,
wen man manchmal sieht das sich leute 2 oder noch mehr Lain DDC-1t pumpen ins sytem bauen und das Wasser rauscht nur so durch, und sie sich dan wundern warum das nicht kühlt kan ich nur mit den kopf schütteln. 

kan jetzt nur von meinen Erfahrungswerten ausgehen,
Die besten Wassertemps haste so bei 25-60L/h alles was drüber ist ist sinnlos weil das Wasser garnicht lange genug im Radiator bleibt um sich vernünftig abzukühlen. also wen du ein mindestdurchfluss von ca 30L/h hast ist alles im Grünen Bereich

p.s. wie du auch auf den Bild von meiner Aquaduct Software sicher gesehen hast lasse ich mein System immer so bei 30L/h laufen das bringt bei mein Kreislauf die besten Ergebnisse in puncto wassertemp und Lautstärke

in deinen fall würde ich mir nur ein ein kleine Zusatzpumpe einbauen, wegen den 24/7 Falten, den wen mal die pumpe ausfällt und der Rechner nicht gleich Runterfährt dan ist alles hin. 
Werde mir demnächst auc eine Sekundäre Pumpe einbauen, ist sicherer.


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Januar 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wen wir gerade beim Thema Temps sind:
> Hab die Wassertemp im Ausgleichsbehälter gemessen, sagen wir's so, der Fieberthermometer hat den Dienst verweigert.
> 
> Hab jetzt mit nem Themperatursensor vom PC gemacht:
> ...


 
Dazu kann ich auch noch etwas sagen:
Sei froh, dass es 2 GTX460 sind
Die beiden GraKa im Bild sind GTX470er @OC
Die Karten werden beim vollen Falten "nur" maximal 65° heiss; das Kühlwasser ist dann aber merklich erwärmt - so wie ich es noch nie zuvor bei einer WaKü hatte 
Ich werde das Wasser mal messen ....


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Januar 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> in deinen fall würde ich mir nur ein ein kleine Zusatzpumpe einbauen, wegen den 24/7 Falten, den wen mal die pumpe ausfällt und der Rechner nicht gleich Runterfährt dan ist alles hin.
> Werde mir demnächst auc eine Sekundäre Pumpe einbauen, ist sicherer.


2. Pumpe weniger, wüsste gar nicht wohin damit.

Wen ich was mache, versuch ich es so wie ein Bekannter von mir: Durchflusssensor an CPU-FAN-Stecker > kein Signal > PC aus. 

Die einzige Frage die sich dabei stellt ist, unterstützt mein Board das oder gibt es ein Programm dafür? 

Mal abgesehen davon, ab nächster Woche wird mein Grosser und die PS3 eh nur noch im Niedertarif laufen.


----------



## acer86 (5. Januar 2011)

Hi

davon 7 stück auf ein Asus Ws Supercomputer Board und man hat ein 90000PPD PC  
Galaxy Geforce GTX 460 Razor: Geforce GTX 460 im Single-Slot-Design - grafikkarte, fermi, galaxy, geforce, nvidia

und eine saftig Strom Rechnung


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Januar 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> davon 7 stück auf ein Asus Ws Supercomputer Board und man hat ein 90000PPD PC
> Galaxy Geforce GTX 460 Razor: Geforce GTX 460 im Single-Slot-Design - grafikkarte, fermi, galaxy, geforce, nvidia
> ...


Die Karte blässt die ganze Wärme wieder ins Gehäuse zurück, baust den Tower genug gross und du hast den Backoffen integriert.


----------



## acer86 (5. Januar 2011)

genau dan kan mein rechner endlich auch Kochen 

aber sowas hat schon jemand gemacht so wie es ausieht, siehe Link 

Test: Sieben Galaxie Geforce GTX 260 Single-Slot-Grafikkarten auf einem Mainboard [vga.zol.com] - Galaxy, Geforce, GTX 260, SLI,


----------



## nfsgame (5. Januar 2011)

Na, dann lieber welche im Referenzdesign kaufen und Single-Slot-Wakü drauf.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (5. Januar 2011)

Lukü ist flexibler, du kannst leichter Grakas austauschen. Wenn die Karte mit der Singleslot-Kühlung stabil läuft - why not?


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Januar 2011)

Also sieht schon Hammer aus - die Karte
Aber es bleibt ein gehöriges Kühlungsproblem wenn du die alle montierst
Kaum eine der Karten kann noch frei atmen; die heizen sich gegenseitig alle himmelhoch

Stimmt, Jever, LuKü ist flexibler aber in dem Layout schlicht nicht realisierbar
Da müsste wirklich eine WaKü hin
Und dann wiederum kannst auch "normale" Karten nehmen und umbauen

Wenn ich nun so zusammenrechne was das Alles kosten würde - alleine schon noch die zusätzlichen 7 WaKü's - dann wird mir selbst ohne an die Stromrechnung zu denken schon maximal


----------



## acer86 (5. Januar 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Also sieht schon Hammer aus - die Karte
> Aber es bleibt ein gehöriges Kühlungsproblem wenn du die alle montierst
> Kaum eine der Karten kann noch frei atmen; die heizen sich gegenseitig alle himmelhoch
> 
> ...



Die idee an sich ist nicht schlecht hatte auch schon dran gedacht irgendwann mal sowas zu bauen mit 6-7 GTS450 und Eigenbau Wasserkühlern.
Auch ein Grund für so ein System wäre die Verlustleistung von vielen Faltrechner zu minimieren, wen man mal von 85% Wirkungsgrad von jeden Faltrechner ausgeht kommen z.b. bei Dir schon ganz schön viele Watt zusammen die "Ungenutzt" Verbraten werden. 
Wen die Anschaffungs kosten nicht so hoch wären und das Abwärme Problem dan ist so eine Faltmaschine eine Echt gute Option.


Edit: es gibt mal wider neue Wu´s P6805er mit 1280 Credits


----------



## Henninges (5. Januar 2011)

jo...bestätige die 6805er wu...allerdings räumt die gtx470 hier mehr ab...über 17k ppd...


----------



## nfsgame (5. Januar 2011)

Wasserkühler für die GTS450 gibts nochnicht, oder ?


----------



## Henninges (5. Januar 2011)

ich denke nicht...baller da doch wieder gpu-only drauf...


----------



## acer86 (5. Januar 2011)

Und genau da Sprichst du das Problem an nfsgame, es gibt keine full cover Wasserkühler für die gts 450 daher wird es schwirg so ein system mit 7X GTS450 auf ein Mainboard zu ermöglichen.

Ein gpu Only kühler der flach genug wäre das er zwischen ein singelslot passt hab ich leider noch nicht gefunden.

Die einzige Möglichkeit wäre es in etwa so zu bauen wie bei dieser alten GX2 Karte hier:


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Januar 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Wasserkühler für die GTS450 gibts nochnicht, oder ?


Doch, zwei Kühler hatte ich mal gefunden, nur wo war das? 


Beide GTX460 und die GTS450 haben sich jetzt ne P6805 geholt.
Der 450 werd ich es wieder verbieten, die pfeift ganz hoch mit der P6805. 

Hab noch ne Singel-Slot-GTS450 gefunden: Sparkle zeigt Single Slot GTS 450 : PCMasters

Edit: Ich finde die Kühler nicht mehr, keine Ahnung mehr wo das war. 

Was noch ne Möglichkeit wäre, wär einen Kühler anfertigen zu lassen. Kostenpunkt 60-80Euro, allerdings ob das sich bei einer GTS450 lohnt?


----------



## acer86 (5. Januar 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Doch, zwei Kühler hatte ich mal gefunden, nur wo war das?
> 
> 
> Beide GTX460 und die GTS450 haben sich jetzt ne P6805 geholt.
> ...



Dan hilft nur selber bauen, oder diese Koolance Kühler hier könnten gehen.
http://www.koolance.com/water-cooling/product_info.php?products_id=87
http://h2omodz.com/images/gpu-180-h06_p1.jpg


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Januar 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Wasserkühler für die GTS450 gibts nochnicht, oder ?


 
Genau, *noch nicht*, aber das kommt schon ...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Januar 2011)

Vielleicht bin ich auf einer Herstellerseite bei den zukünftigen Produkten darüber gestolbert, als ich nach Kühler für meine GTS450 gesucht habe, aber die ist ja kein Reverenzdesignes.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Januar 2011)

Das nenn ich doch mal Kulanz: 
Marc hat mir als Wiedergutmachung, dass beide GPU-Kühler nicht einwandfrei gepasst haben, mir zwei kostenlose Kühler angeboten! 

Ein CPU-Kühler und einen Chipsatz/GPU-Kühler.

Bin gerade in Verhandlung mit ihm, ob mir anstelle des CPU-Kühlers einen Spa-Kühler passend zur GTS450 macht.


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Januar 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Das nenn ich doch mal Kulanz:
> Marc hat mir als Wiedergutmachung, dass beide GPU-Kühler nicht einwandfrei gepasst haben, mir zwei kostenlose Kühler angeboten!
> 
> Ein CPU-Kühler und einen Chipsatz/GPU-Kühler.
> ...


 
Marc halt - der ist noch "nahe beim Volk"


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Januar 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Marc halt - der ist noch "nahe beim Volk"


Hört sich ja ganz danach an als hättest du das auch schon erlebt.


----------



## acer86 (6. Januar 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Marc halt - der ist noch "nahe beim Volk"



hab jetzt irgendwas nicht mitbekommen?  Wer ist Marc


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Januar 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> hab jetzt irgendwas nicht mitbekommen? Wer ist Marc


Marc Gaser von www.liquid-extasy.de


----------



## acer86 (6. Januar 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Marc Gaser von www.liquid-extasy.de



AH!  Danke man lernt nie aus, die Seite kannte ich noch gar nicht.

Er gibt ab 4 bestellten Kühler auf Anfrage Rabatt von 25%


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Januar 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> AH! Danke man lernt nie aus, die Seite kannte ich noch gar nicht.


Einzig kleines Problem mit der Seite ist, sie ist nicht Topaktuell. 
Wen du also was brauchst und findest es nicht, frag nach! 

Meine GTX460-Kühler findest du auf der Seite noch nicht, meinen Mainboard-Kühler schon.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (6. Januar 2011)

OGOTTOGOTTOGOTT
ES IST EIN SR-2. Und es Faltet bald 24/7 für uns :party:!

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/tagebuecher/133851-project-white-leviathan.html


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Januar 2011)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> OGOTTOGOTTOGOTT
> ES IST EIN SR-2. Und es Faltet bald 24/7 für uns :party:!
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/tagebuecher/133851-project-white-leviathan.html


 
Na bei sowas Überirdischem werde ich ganz 

Das System wird mit grosser Wahrscheinlichkeit


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Januar 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Na bei sowas Überirdischem werde ich ganz
> 
> Das System wird mit grosser Wahrscheinlichkeit


Für dich ein grosser "Lastabnehmer".


----------



## nfsgame (6. Januar 2011)

Da wird doch glatt was für die Main zusammengedängelt .

Aber ich sage euch: Das wird nicht das letzte SR2 im Team sein ,nachdem was ich heute gehört habe .


----------



## p00nage (6. Januar 2011)

hat jmd schon erfahrungen mit sandy bridge und ppd? weil obwohl ich ja schon i7 hab würde es mich iwie reizen ma wieder nen pc zusammen zu schrauben


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (6. Januar 2011)

p00nage schrieb:


> hat jmd schon erfahrungen mit sandy bridge und ppd? weil obwohl ich ja schon i7 hab würde es mich iwie reizen ma wieder nen pc zusammen zu schrauben



Ich spiele auch schon mit dem Gedanken , soweit ich weiß ist das das einzige Review mit F@H Test : Intel Unveils Sandy Bridge: Core i7 2600K, i5 2500K, i5 2400, i3 2100 CPUs - Folding@home - Legit Reviews , hier der F@H Forum thread zum SB : http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=38&t=17217


----------



## 0Martin21 (6. Januar 2011)

woe siehts eigentlich aus mit StI-Grakas un d ASM-CPUs? sind die immer nich so stark im nachteil weil keine Optimierung?


----------



## T0M@0 (6. Januar 2011)

Meinst du ATI und ARM??? Alles andere macht irgendwie keinen sinn xD

Ja, ATI hat momentan ein paar nachteile... ARM Cpus sind nicht x86 fähig... ich glaube nicht dass es da einen Client für gibt


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Januar 2011)

Mal so ne "hyperprovisorische" Frage an meine Mitfalter: Hat jemand eventuell noch eine Wakü-Pumpe + AGP rumliegen?

Eventuell bekommt meine GTS450 auch noch einen Wasserkühler verpasst, hab alles rumliegen bis die Pumpe und den AGP.

Hab mich heute Abend mal auf dem Marktplatz umgesehen, aber nichts interessantes endeckt.
Der angebotenen "Phobya DC12-260 12Volt Pumpe" trau ich irgendwie nicht, hat nichts mit dem Anbieter zu tun.


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Januar 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Mal so ne "hyperprovisorische" Frage an meine Mitfalter: Hat jemand eventuell noch eine Wakü-Pumpe + AGB rumliegen?


 
Nope - leider nicht


----------



## dualmono (7. Januar 2011)

Ist es eigendlich möglich 2 WU´s gleichzeitig über einen Clienten laufen zu lassen? So wäre es doch möglich einen PC ohne I-net Anbindung falten zu lassen? Die zweite WU soll auf einen Stick gespeichert werden, den man nach Fertigstellung an den PC _mit_ I-net steckt und durch starten vom Stick eine neue WU holt. Währenddessen müsste man die erste WU unterbrechen. Hat das schonmal jemand ausprobiert?


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Januar 2011)

Wurde selbstverständlich schon praktiziert


----------



## p00nage (7. Januar 2011)

Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> Ich spiele auch schon mit dem Gedanken , soweit ich weiß ist das das einzige Review mit F@H Test : Intel Unveils Sandy Bridge: Core i7 2600K, i5 2500K, i5 2400, i3 2100 CPUs - Folding@home - Legit Reviews , hier der F@H Forum thread zum SB : Folding Forum • View topic - The Sandy Bridge Thread (LGA1155)



da scheinen ja echt garnet so schlecht zu sein


----------



## dualmono (7. Januar 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Wurde selbstverständlich schon praktiziert


 
...dann werde ich das ab nächste Woche auch praktizieren


----------



## Soldat0815 (7. Januar 2011)

So leute jetzt gehts bei mir auch los, hab heut meine EVGA GTX460 SC bekommen die ab jetzt mitfaltet  
Stromverbrauch geht eigentlich vorher nur mit CPU falten ca.100watt Verbrauch, jetzt CPU/GPU ca. 200Watt hab eigenlich mehr erwartet

Was ich extrem finde wie leise die Graka doch ist selbst bei Volllast trotz Standartkühler 
Die Externexhaustversionen sollen da ja richtig laut dagegen sein, warum EVGA sowas dann überhaupt anbietet 
Wakü kommt trotzdem noch drauf muss nur bissl warten zwecks kohle

Jetzt werd ich auch endlich mal den 150ten Platz verlassen, häng da seit einiger Zeit rumm weil jedesmal wenn ich 1-2Plätze vor bin überholten mich gleich wieder paar Leute


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Januar 2011)

@Soldat0815: Lass rocken. 



Oh wow, am Schluss meiner Weihnachtsfaltaktion mal noch kurz auf Platz 3 der Top-Produzenten.


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Januar 2011)

Zum Thema:



Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> Ich spiele auch schon mit dem Gedanken , soweit ich weiß ist das das einzige Review mit F@H Test : Intel Unveils Sandy Bridge: Core i7 2600K, i5 2500K, i5 2400, i3 2100 CPUs - Folding@home - Legit Reviews , hier der F@H Forum thread zum SB : Folding Forum • View topic - The Sandy Bridge Thread (LGA1155)


 
Würde (ich betone *würde*) ich mir ein neues System zusammenstellen wäre es definitiv auf Basis P67 / Core i7 2600K
Mit einem "ordentlichen" Board hat man 2-3 GTS450 am falten plus ca. Core i7/930-Leistung ohne den entsprechenden Stromverbrauch 



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> So leute jetzt gehts bei mir auch los, hab heut meine EVGA GTX460 SC bekommen die ab jetzt mitfaltet


 
Supie - sei so gut und poste dann mal noch PPD // Takte // Temp.
Danke


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (7. Januar 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Zum Thema:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wann sehen wir es in Aktion ? 

Ich werde mein 775er System höchstwahrscheinlich verkaufen und umsteigen auf 2600K , ab 10.1 sollten die ja bei uns offiziell verfügbar werden.
Ich muss zwar 100-150€ drauflegen aber das sollte dann wieder ein wenig reichen


----------



## Soldat0815 (7. Januar 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @Soldat0815: Lass rocken.


Japp werd ich machen



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Supie - sei so gut und poste dann mal noch PPD // Takte // Temp.
> Danke



Jopp mach ich doch sofort im Bild dürften alle infos drauf sein

PS. das ist meine allererste NVidia Graka bis jetzt immer nur ATI gehabt und F@H ist mit einer der großen Gründe für den wechsel.


----------



## nfsgame (7. Januar 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Mal so ne "hyperprovisorische" Frage an meine Mitfalter: Hat jemand eventuell noch eine Wakü-Pumpe + AGP rumliegen?
> 
> Eventuell bekommt meine GTS450 auch noch einen Wasserkühler verpasst, hab alles rumliegen bis die Pumpe und den AGP.
> 
> ...



Eheim 1046 + Aufsteck-AGB . Siehe mein VK-Thread.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Januar 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Eheim 1046 + Aufsteck-AGB . Siehe mein VK-Thread.


Hab dir ne PN geschickt. 
Dachte die sei weg. 

Geht es bei euch auch schon seit ein paar Tagen so, dass sich die Forumsseite kaum laden lässt?
Rest Internet kein Problem.


----------



## p00nage (7. Januar 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Geht es bei euch auch schon seit ein paar Tagen so, dass sich die Forumsseite kaum laden lässt?
> Rest Internet kein Problem.



bei mir ist alles normal also hab keine Probleme mit dem Forum


----------



## nfsgame (7. Januar 2011)

In der Schweiz scheint es ein paar Probs mit Seiten mit .de-Domain zu geben. Geht seit vor Weihnachten aber schon so .


----------



## Rauh_Thomas (7. Januar 2011)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> So leute jetzt gehts bei mir auch los, hab heut meine EVGA GTX460 SC bekommen die ab jetzt mitfaltet
> Stromverbrauch geht eigentlich vorher nur mit CPU falten ca.100watt Verbrauch, jetzt CPU/GPU ca. 200Watt hab eigenlich mehr erwartet



Voll toll, ich hab mir heute nämlich auch die EVGA GTX460 SC geholt, läuft schon einwandfrei ohne eigenes übertakten bringen mir jetzt 3CPU Kerne und die GPU 17.000ppd  (wenn ich dann mal die 10WU's geknackt hab, sollte mit der GPU ja nicht so das Problem werden.)  Mit den Temps und den Stromverbrauch liegt mein System genau auf Augenhöhe mit deinem.


----------



## nfsgame (7. Januar 2011)

Die 10WUs werden nur mit SMP-Units gezählt.


----------



## 0Martin21 (7. Januar 2011)

das ist ja Sch***, wann machen die endlich AMD und ATI besser? da ich nur sowas habe werde ich wohl warten müßen bis das mal gemacht wird.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (7. Januar 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> In der Schweiz scheint es ein paar Probs mit Seiten mit .de-Domain zu geben. Geht seit vor Weihnachten aber schon so .



Ich würde in so Fällen einen Proxy oder VPN nutzen, z.B. Hide My Ass! oder Hide My Ass! Pro VPN.


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Januar 2011)

@Soldat0815 - jupp, genau das meinte ich - Danke

Schaut gut aus; eigentlich könntest du ohne (signifikanten) Mehrverbrauch noch etwas aus der Karte herausholen
Ich denke so 800 bis 820 würde sie bestimmt locker wegstecken


----------



## Soldat0815 (7. Januar 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> @Soldat0815 - jupp, genau das meinte ich - Danke
> 
> Schaut gut aus; eigentlich könntest du ohne (signifikanten) Mehrverbrauch noch etwas aus der Karte herausholen
> Ich denke so 800 bis 820 würde sie bestimmt locker wegstecken



Hab schon ein Plan Ich werd die Karte auf 800/1000/1600mhz laufen lassen und dann versuchen bissl zu undervolten soviel wie es geht so das ich bei ca. 200watt bleibe ist einfach ne geile Zahl


----------



## Muschkote (7. Januar 2011)

Hallo,
ich kann da mal eben einen Messwert von mir liefern.
Beim raufsetzen des Taktes meiner GTX460 von 750MHz auf 800MHz bei Standardspannung von 1,012V (ca.) stieg der Verbrauch nur um 5Watt und die ppd von 9600 auf 10152 mit einer 611 Punkte WU. Also durchaus Lohnenswert wie ich meine.


----------



## Soldat0815 (7. Januar 2011)

So hab jetzt einfach mal bissl mit dem MSI afterburner gespielt mit dem Ergebnis im Bild. 
850/1000/1700mhz bei 1,000 Volt GPU Spannung
Der Shadertakt ist immer am GPU Takt gekoppelt oder? Bei ATI kann man das ja garnicht verstellen oder sieht es zumindest nicht.

Verbrauch ist bissl gestiegen von ca.206Watt auf ca.212Watt 

Naja das ist jetzt mal eben in paar Sekunden gemacht worden kein Plan obs stabil ist Das werd ich sehen wenn ich morgen mal ne runde Crysis, Batman (mit PhysX) spiele, weil Crysis auf unstabile Übertaktung schnell mit Grafikfehler reagiert das war bei meiner 4850er so.

Wenn das jetzt bei allem ohne Probs läuft lass ich das erstmal so  Wobei michs jetzt schon wieder richtig juckt weiter zu machen 
F****, immer dieser zwang mehr zu schaffen


----------



## T0M@0 (7. Januar 2011)

es gibt keinen besseren Stabilitätstest als folding@home


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Januar 2011)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> es gibt keinen besseren Stabilitätstest als folding@home


Kann ich nur bestätigen. 

Beispiel: Meine beiden GTX460er laufen mit 854/1000/1708MHz faltstabil, Spiele laufen aber mit bis zu 902/1000/1804MHz stabil.


----------



## Soldat0815 (7. Januar 2011)

Ok kann sein, ich kenns halt nur von meiner 3870 und dann 4850er. 
Die hab ich übertaktet und immer diese ganzen Stresstests gemacht wo alles Stundenlang ohne Pixelfehler oder sonst was lief. 
Dann Crysis gezockt nach nichtmal 10min extreme Grafikfehler 
Dann kann ich ja morgen mal beruhigt Zocken wenns heute Nacht ohne Fehler durchläuft


----------



## acer86 (8. Januar 2011)

Hi

wen wir gerade bei OC bei der GTX460 sind, dazu mal mein Senf

Meine GTX 460 läuft seit ca. 4 Monaten @ 900/1800/4008Mhz Falt stabil (mit Standard Spannung)

Zum testen hatte ich mal vor einiger zeit mit 1,087V die Karte Faltstabiel bei 949/1899MHz ist aber nicht 24/7 Tauglich da die temps selbst mit Wakü auf 60C° hoch gehen und der stromverbrauch unnötig hoch ansteigt, von 185Watt auf 225Watt, für gerade mal 300-500PPD mehr als mit 900MHz.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Januar 2011)

Wer will was "Wildes" zum falten? 

CES 2011: Evga zeigt Geforce GTX 595 mit zwei GF11x-Chips - ces, fermi, geforce

Für alle die glänzende Augen bekommen haben: Entweder 300W oder 375W Verbrauch (Sofern sie so kommt)!


----------



## T0M@0 (8. Januar 2011)

Alter Falter! xD

Wahrscheinlich aber wiedermal teurer als 2 einzelne...


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Januar 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wer will was "Wildes" zum falten?
> 
> CES 2011: Evga zeigt Geforce GTX 595 mit zwei GF11x-Chips - ces, fermi, geforce
> 
> Für alle die glänzende Augen bekommen haben: Entweder 300W oder 375W Verbrauch (Sofern sie so kommt)!


 
Darüber gibt es (natürlich) auch bereits einen eigenen Thread
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/134359-evga-stellt-eine-neue-dual-gpu-karte-vor.html

Eigentlich ist noch alles maximal unklar; sicherlich ein "Monster" aber eben auch was den Verbrauch/die Temp's anbelangt


----------



## acer86 (8. Januar 2011)

WOW  was für´ne Karte 

Für den Preis kann man sicher 3 GTX460 kaufen oder 5 GTS450 
und an die kosten für den Wasserkühler will ich erst gar nicht denken

Da kommt  man ins träumen diese karte 8X auf diesen Board 

CES 2011: MSI zeigt Big Bang Marshall mit P67-Chipsatz und 8 PCI-E-Steckplätzen - großes Bilderupdate - cpu, intel, overclocking, msi, ces, sandy bridge


----------



## p00nage (8. Januar 2011)

Ich hab grad Marktplatz nen Thread gefunden da sucht jmd nen i7 920+ untersatz(board), meint ihr es lohnt sich den i7 zu verkaufen und dafür sich nen 2600k zu holen ?


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Januar 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> WOW  was für´ne Karte
> 
> Für den Preis kann man sicher 3 GTX460 kaufen oder 5 GTS450
> und an die kosten für den Wasserkühler will ich erst gar nicht denken
> ...


 
Und einmal mehr - Killerteil ohne einen Bezug zur Wirklichkeit
Das Teil zu bestücken würde heissen:
8 x Singleslot-GraKa
oder
8 x WaKü-Graka mit Mörder_Potenz-WaKü
1 Mörder-NT oder 2 NT's zusammengeschaltet
Super-BIG-Tower mit sehr guter Kühlung

Das ganze mal hochgerechnet baut man sich von dem selben Geld 2 Super-Kisten mit mindestens dem selben Output



p00nage schrieb:


> Ich hab grad Marktplatz nen Thread gefunden da sucht jmd nen i7 920+ untersatz(board), meint ihr es lohnt sich den i7 zu verkaufen und dafür sich nen 2600k zu holen ?


 
Aus dem Blickwinkel Leistung/Stromverbrauch denke ich es würde sich lohnen
Aber sonst eher nicht


----------



## acer86 (8. Januar 2011)

p00nage schrieb:


> Ich hab grad Marktplatz nen Thread gefunden da sucht jmd nen i7 920+ untersatz(board), meint ihr es lohnt sich den i7 zu verkaufen und dafür sich nen 2600k zu holen ?



Hi

das musst du schon selber entscheiden, ich würde es nicht machen wen ich ein i7 hätte, und wen ich unbedingt wechseln wollte würde ich auf Sandy Bridge E mit sockel 1355 oder 2011 warten damit sich der Umstieg auch richtig lohnt sonst ist es in meinen Augen rausgeschmissenes Geld(meine Ansicht)


----------



## p00nage (8. Januar 2011)

naja denke das ich so 300-350 dafür bekomme und dann würde ich halt ca 100€ drauflegen für 1 jahr nutzen  weil 1366 werd ich mir keinen andere CPU oder so kaufen, und für sockel 1355 sollte es doch dann was geben ?

Und kann es hinkommen das mein o7 920+ gtx 260 xt  ca 375W verbraucht ? wie würde da der 2600k + gtx 260 oder evtl anderer Graka liegen ?


----------



## Gast3737 (8. Januar 2011)

hab grade gegoogelt..:"Intel's new Sandy Bridge 2600K at 4.9 GHz on a Corsair H50 did p6058 in 2:04, 31,000+ ppd" ich bin begeistert.

achso und ich habe 2 mio Punkte, wollte ich nur sagen..und halte meinen 60igsten Platz, alle andern haben über die Feiertage geschwächelt.


----------



## Julian Kruck (8. Januar 2011)

Man sollte es nicht glauben können...am donenrstag hab ich versucht vista wieder zu installieren, da mir windows 7 wegen der tv-karten software nicht gefällt unnd wegen ein paar weiteren punkten...
naja, zuerst wollte ich vista home premium installiern. da kam dann ständig die fehlermeldung, dass keine gültige systempartition gefunden wurde. so, nach ca. 3h rumprobiern (mit diversen anderen setupcds formatiert und wieder probiert) war die lösung dass home premium nicht auf dynamischen datenträgern installiert werden kann(Raid 0+1 Verbund). so, vista ultimate hergesucht, installiert, hängt sich die installation immer beim abschluss auf. das ca 4h mit verschiedenen hardware konstellationen (ramausbau, angeschlossene Festplatten) ausprobiert. um 8 abends dann entnervt aufgegeben, tv geguggt. so dann um 11 nochmal ausprobiert ---> fail, ab ins bett...lieg ich im bett, kommt mir ne idee dass am neuen blue ray brenner liegen könnte. der gedanke ließ mich nicht los, aufgestanden, installation durchgeführt und siehe da, es läuft durch...

hab ich nen kompletten tag gebraucht um vista zu installiern, und dabei ca. 20 mal Vista installiert^^
da kriegt man echt die krise...
ab morgen dürfte mein server wieder konfiguriert sein und wieder fleißig mitfalten. beizeiten kommt dann die 9800GT von NFS und dann gehts rund
so long...


----------



## p00nage (8. Januar 2011)

wie kann man vista mögen ? da hätte ich lieber wieder xp genommen


----------



## The Master of MORARE (8. Januar 2011)

p00nage schrieb:


> wie kann man vista mögen ? da hätte ich lieber wieder xp genommen


Ein gepatchtes Vista ist von einem 7 kaum zu unterscheiden...
Des Weiteren liefert Vista mehr PPD. Somit ist die Sache klar .


----------



## p00nage (8. Januar 2011)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Ein gepatchtes Vista ist von einem 7 kaum zu unterscheiden...
> Des Weiteren liefert Vista mehr PPD. Somit ist die Sache klar .



liefert mehr ppd? ich bin davon ausgegangen das es weniger liefert weil vista frisst doch eig mehr leistung als win 7 8 bin ich bis jetzt zumindest davon ausgegangen  )


----------



## Julian Kruck (8. Januar 2011)

Vista is für mich einfach schöner vom aussehn her als xp, hauptgrund gegenüber xp sind aber meine 8GB 
Gegenüber Windows 7 ist k.o.punkt die software für die TV-Karte die mir in Windows 7 zu unpraktisch ist, und die alte version von vista funzt nicht auf windows 7
weiterer punkt gegen windows 7 ist: wenn man ein netzwerk über switch zu anderen pcs hat, aber gleichzeitig auch ne direkt verbindung zu einem anderen pc hat, bricht die direktedatenverbindung auf 4 mbyts herunter obwohl es ne 1000er Verbindung ist also locker 100 mbyts drin sein müssten und auch sind (unter vista )

und ich find vista schöner als windows 7 und das ist mir die 50ppd eventuell wert


----------



## The Master of MORARE (8. Januar 2011)

p00nage schrieb:


> liefert mehr ppd? ich bin davon ausgegangen das es weniger liefert weil vista frisst doch eig mehr leistung als win 7 8 bin ich bis jetzt zumindest davon ausgegangen  )


Vor allem am GPU-Klienten machen sich die 500PPD Einbuße pro Graka im Serverbetrieb deutlich bemerkbar.
Es mag sein, dass Vista einige Taktzyklen mehr für sich beansprucht, dies jedoch nur um nun im Gegensatz zu XP weit ausgefeiltere Prozesse anzutreiben .


----------



## nfsgame (8. Januar 2011)

Ich hab auch überall noch Vista drauf, nur aufm Netbook ist Windows 7 drauf, aber nur weils dabei war.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (8. Januar 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ich hab auch überall noch Vista drauf, nur aufm Netbook ist Windows 7 drauf, aber nur weils dabei war.


Würgdows 7 Starter? Das ist echt ein Witzlein seitens Microsoft bezüglich dessen Funktionsumfang .
Hab Vista auch noch auf dem Server. Muss echt mal das MB einschicken, damit der wieder ans Netz kann.


----------



## tom7 (9. Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

eine Frage hätt ich mal: Weiß man eigentlich wie viele WUs es insgesamt je Projekt gibt? Steht das irgendwo? (Habs nämlich noch nicht gefunden)

Würde mich mal interessieren

Gruß


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Januar 2011)

tom7 schrieb:


> Weiß man eigentlich wie viele WUs es insgesamt je Projekt gibt? Steht das irgendwo? (Habs nämlich noch nicht gefunden)
> 
> Würde mich mal interessieren
> 
> Gruß


 
Ich wüsste auch nicht wo das stehen würde
Lässt sich natürlich (grob) aus Run, Clone, Gen ableiten


----------



## tom7 (9. Januar 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ich wüsste auch nicht wo das stehen würde
> Lässt sich natürlich (grob) aus Run, Clone, Gen ableiten



Hmm, na gut. Trotzdem Danke 

Run steht ja wahrsch. für die Anzahl der Durchläufe, aber von Clone und Gen lässt sich das doch nicht ableiten oder? Werden die denn jeweils von A-Z und von 1-xxx durchgezählt?


----------



## Julian Kruck (9. Januar 2011)

ich glaub ich tick gleich aus...
wollte heut meine raidverbünde wieder in betrieb nehmen--->
durch das abstöpseln wegen rumprobieren, hat es mir anscheinend einen kontroller zerschoßen mit den daran hängenden platten. der eine geht...
hab natürlich ned gleich wieder beide platten angeschlossen. erst die eine, die ging dann ned, true crypt zeigt e/a fehler an, könnte an nem bad sector auf der festplatte liegen.
dann die die 1. weg. 2. dran geht auch nicht. so 2. raus anderen pc direkt angeschlossen ---> geht auch nicht.
---> super, ich hoff dass die festplatten sich magisch selbst reparieren
ansonsten warn des dann 700GB Serien :'( sicherung hab ich auch keine mehr weils ja raid 1 verbund war...
iwie hasst mich mein pc


----------



## nfsgame (9. Januar 2011)

Da war wohl wieder  am Werk. Appropos: hats zum 15:30Uhr-Termin geklappt, Henninges ?


----------



## T0M@0 (9. Januar 2011)

Julian Kruck schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaub ich tick gleich aus...
> wollte heut meine raidverbünde wieder in betrieb nehmen--->
> durch das abstöpseln wegen rumprobieren, hat es mir anscheinend einen kontroller zerschoßen mit den daran hängenden platten. der eine geht...
> hab natürlich ned gleich wieder beide platten angeschlossen. erst die eine, die ging dann ned, true crypt zeigt e/a fehler an, könnte an nem bad sector auf der festplatte liegen.
> ...



Hört sich ******* an, aber ein Raid ist kein backup. Trotzdem drücke ich dir die daumen, dass noch ein wunder passiert.


----------



## Julian Kruck (9. Januar 2011)

ja früher hatte ich noch richtiges backup, allerdings ohne Raid 1 eben...da dachte ich mir wär ein raid 1 besser, weils halt ständig sichert. (hatte alle platten doppelt im schrank liegen)...falsch gedacht 
ich hoff einfach dass sich das problem iwie lössen lässt...
meine graka faltet wieder


----------



## Julian Kruck (9. Januar 2011)

also ich besitze einen defekten raid-Controller (onboard)... super...jetz darf ich guggn wo ich meine daten wieder her bekomme und mir nen raidcontroller besorgen...außer ich lass aufs software raid laufen...
der controller hat irgend nen fehler verursacht, wodurch vermutlich true crypt das volumen nicht mehr als true crypt volumen erkennt und somit nicht mounten kann, wodurch ich nicht an meine daten rankomm...ein knackertool wär jetz iwie geil würde aber ewig dauern nehm ich mal an...
und nein ich will jetz keine tipps zum knacken^^


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Januar 2011)

Julian Kruck schrieb:


> also ich besitze einen defekten raid-Controller (onboard)... super...jetz darf ich guggn wo ich meine daten wieder her bekomme und mir nen raidcontroller besorgen...


 
Tut mir echt leid, Bruder Julian (sorry, habe mir gerade den Warhammer 40'000-Film reingezogen  )

Manchmal sollte man(n) Murpy wirklich @#°§*°#@¦


----------



## Soldat0815 (9. Januar 2011)

So hab noch bissl an der Taktschraube gedreht 
Die gtx460 läuft seit gestern Stabil mit 900/1000/1800mhz mit 1Volt GPU Spannung eventuell schaff ich die 1000mhz sobald ich meinen Kompletwakü drauf habe
Und mein Prozi mit 2,7Ghz
Verbrauch ca.240Watt

Der Prozi wird bald gegen ein Q6600 getauscht mit dem ich durch den höheren Multi locker über 3ghz mit meinem Board schaffen sollte dann gibt das auch wieder bissl mehr Punkte (den Q9300 bekommt ein Kumpel von mir)

Denke das ist ganz ok für mein sys


----------



## MESeidel (9. Januar 2011)

Julian Kruck schrieb:


> ....
> dann die die 1. weg. 2. dran geht auch nicht. so 2. raus *anderen pc direkt angeschlossen ---> geht auch nicht.*



Der Controller macht auch im RAID1 eine Zuordnungstabelle.
Die kann (muss nicht!) anders sein als die normale.
Deshalb ist es durchaus normal, dass man eine RAID1 Member-Disk nicht einfach als Single Disk am Mainboard lesen kann.



Julian Kruck schrieb:


> also ich besitze einen defekten raid-Controller (onboard)... super...jetz darf ich guggn wo ich meine daten wieder her bekomme und mir nen raidcontroller besorgen...außer ich lass aufs software raid laufen...



Mit einen Software RAID bekommst du die Daten aber nicht wieder.
Das hat eine eigene Zuordnungstabelle und zerstört die aktuelle am Ende.

Was du brauchst ist ein Controller vom gleichen Hersteller.
Als wenn es ein Intel Board war wieder ein Intel Board.
Bei Intel geht das auf jeden Fall.
Da werden die Zuordnungstabellen auch auf den Disks gespeichert und Mainboard-Wechsel unter RAID ist kein Problem!
Bei AMD und nVidia habe ich keine Erfahrung.

Es gibt auch hoch-werte Controller (Intel Server modelle, LSI, Dell PERC, ...) können die übliche Systeme erkennen und konvertieren.
Aber das dürfte preislich keine Alternative sein ;o)


----------



## Mettsemmel (10. Januar 2011)

Hey, ich kriege in letzter Zeit fast ausschließlich nur noch 670x-WUs, ist das bei euch auch so?


----------



## p00nage (10. Januar 2011)

ich hab gerade meinen pc ausgemacht und werde wahrscheinlich ne faltpause einlegen bis nach meinen prüfungen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Januar 2011)

@p00nage: Schade, schon wieder ein aktiver Falter weniger. 
Hatte eigendlich erwartet, dass du mich in den nächsten 1-2 Monaten überholst, da ich ab morgen/heute meinen Grossen und die PS3 nur noch im Niedertarif falten lassen werde, einzig der Faltserver bleibt 24/7.

Will ja meinem Stromlieferant nicht die Nasse vergolden. 



Mettsemmel schrieb:


> Hey, ich kriege in letzter Zeit fast ausschließlich nur noch 670x-WUs, ist das bei euch auch so?


Hält sich in Grenzen: eine 670*, dann 2-3 60** und dann wieder ne 670*.


----------



## CheGuarana (10. Januar 2011)

Au ja! Es sieht gut aus für mich 

Mein Rootserver macht von Tag zu Tag mehr Punkte. Der i5 760 lohnt sich halt. 

Bald habe ich sogar den Jever eingeholt.

Und das Gute: Der Server geht nie aus. Damit lässt sich wirklich 24/7 falten. Und ich habe keinerlei Stromkosten.


----------



## T0M@0 (10. Januar 2011)

Was zahlst du denn im monat?

@all: hat jemand interesse an eine Gtx260? Ppds könnt ihr meiner statsseite entnehmen 

Preis wäre 90€ inkl. Vers.


----------



## tom7 (10. Januar 2011)

Mettsemmel schrieb:


> Hey, ich kriege in letzter Zeit fast ausschließlich nur noch 670x-WUs, ist das bei euch auch so?



Ist bei mir auch so. Nur zwischendurch kommt ab und zu mal ne kleine 60xxer..


----------



## Sir_Danus (10. Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen
ich habe da so ein kleines Problem. Gestern habe ich win 7 installiert und auch den SMP2 client. Das lief auch alles ohne Probleme ab, aber jetzt sehe ich dass der Client nur auf einem Kern läuft. Ich habe alles genau so conf. wie beim letzten mal und da lief alles. Ausserdem habe ich eine neu id bekommen - ist das normal?


----------



## T0M@0 (10. Januar 2011)

Sir_Danus schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen
> ich habe da so ein kleines Problem. Gestern habe ich win 7 installiert und auch den SMP2 client. Das lief auch alles ohne Probleme ab, aber jetzt sehe ich dass der Client nur auf einem Kern läuft. Ich habe alles genau so conf. wie beim letzten mal und da lief alles. Ausserdem habe ich eine neu id bekommen - ist das normal?



Die id ist egal. Wichtig ist, dass du den passkey eingetragen hast. 

In der verknüpfung musst du -smp eintragen. Eventuell musst du auch noch deinen workordner lòschen, weil du einen single wu bekommen hast.


----------



## p00nage (10. Januar 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @p00nage: Schade, schon wieder ein aktiver Falter weniger.
> Hatte eigendlich erwartet, dass du mich in den nächsten 1-2 Monaten überholst, da ich ab morgen/heute meinen Grossen und die PS3 nur noch im Niedertarif falten lassen werde, einzig der Faltserver bleibt 24/7.
> 
> Will ja meinem Stromlieferant nicht die Nasse vergolden.
> ...



ich bin ja nicht weg nur schreib jetzt dann prüfungen und der pc steht im zimmer und trotz wakü ist er halt hörbar da er nur nen tripple für alles hat . ich will ihn ja auch verkaufen und mir was neues zulegen, des bietet sich jetzt eig an.


----------



## Sir_Danus (10. Januar 2011)

@ T0M@0
Danke 
Es war der Workordner


----------



## Knutowskie (10. Januar 2011)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> ...achso und ich habe 2 mio Punkte, wollte ich nur sagen..und halte meinen 60igsten Platz, alle andern haben über die Feiertage geschwächelt...


 stimmt nicht! Meine Hütte hat brav durchgefaltet... Jedoch gabs ne Weile Probleme beim übertragen der WUs. Aber das hat sich auch schnell gegessen... Die Rakete steigt weiter. Ich hab meinen Platz im PPD-Orbit noch nicht erreicht. *g*

grüße ausm sachsenland!


----------



## Julian Kruck (10. Januar 2011)

MESeidel schrieb:


> Der Controller macht auch im RAID1 eine Zuordnungstabelle.
> Die kann (muss nicht!) anders sein als die normale.
> Deshalb ist es durchaus normal, dass man eine RAID1 Member-Disk nicht einfach als Single Disk am Mainboard lesen kann.
> 
> ...



die singel disklösung funktionierte aber. hab das extra ausprobiert...
und den selben raidcontroller besitze ich ja. sind 2 raid chips auf einem amd board (gigabyte MA790FXT-UD5P).
funktioniert auf beiden nicht und auch nicht direkt angeschlossen.
das Problem wird halt noch verschärft, in dem die platten verschlüsselt waren mit true crypt. die platten werden zwar alle erkannt, ich kann sie allerdings nicht entschlüsseln. kommt die typische meldung dass das pw falsch ist oder es kein true crypt volumen ist.
so, passwort müsste eigentlich stimmen, außer ich hab mihc beim anlegen vertippt und beim mounten danach auch jedes mal ---> unwahrscheinlich
somit geh ich davon aus das true crypt die platte nicht mehr als volumen von sich aus erkennt --> sehr blöd...

bei meinen filmeraid gehts allerdings noch...

Mir würde es ja gar nicht so um die daten an sich gehen. geht mir eher um die arbeit die dahinter gesteckt hat um die zu schneiden. waren in etwa 90 One Pice folgen, über 200 Eine schrecklich nette Familie, Kickers  und über 250 Simpsonsfolgen, die ich alle legal mit TV-Karte aufgenommen habe und geschnitten habe...

:'( fühl mich im moment nicht dazu motiviert meinen server wieder richtig aufzusetzen...
erst noch eine trauerfeier für die daten veranstalten^^


----------



## acer86 (10. Januar 2011)

Julian Kruck schrieb:


> die singel disklösung funktionierte aber. hab das extra ausprobiert...
> und den selben raidcontroller besitze ich ja. sind 2 raid chips auf einem amd board (gigabyte MA790FXT-UD5P).
> funktioniert auf beiden nicht und auch nicht direkt angeschlossen.
> das Problem wird halt noch verschärft, in dem die platten verschlüsselt waren mit true crypt. die platten werden zwar alle erkannt, ich kann sie allerdings nicht entschlüsseln. kommt die typische meldung dass das pw falsch ist oder es kein true crypt volumen ist.
> ...



Oh ja das würde mich auch ankotzen, hab ich auch vor einiger zeit gemacht mit den One Piece Folgen von Folge 1-400 alle mit den TV-reciver aufgenommen und dan am pc geschnitten , das hat Wochen gedauert.


----------



## mattinator (10. Januar 2011)

Julian Kruck schrieb:


> so, passwort müsste eigentlich stimmen, außer ich hab *mihc* beim anlegen vertippt und beim mounten danach auch jedes mal ---> unwahrscheinlich



Vllt. ist der *rot *markierte Tipp-Fehler systematisch ?


----------



## Julian Kruck (10. Januar 2011)

okay, peinlich
na, habs mindestens 3x noch gemounted... so nen zufall wirds ja wohl jetz doch ned geben dass ich mehr als 4mal den selben tippfehler mach^^ aber ich probier nebenbei schon fleißig an passwörtern rum


----------



## T0M@0 (10. Januar 2011)

Vielleicht ist deine tastatur ja kaputt und eine taste geht nicht xD

Oder noch schlimmer (ist mir wirklich mal untergekommen): eine taste ging beim erstellen des passwortes nicht. Kurze zeit später war die Tastatur ganz defekt. Also neue angeschlossen und mich gewundert warum das passwort nicht geht. Xd


----------



## nfsgame (10. Januar 2011)

Das der Rechner immer das PW abgelehnt hat hatte ich mit meiner G15, da waren "W" und "S" kaputt (zusätzlich zum Display und einem Teil der G-Tasten, wohl nen Controller aufgegeben).


----------



## Julian Kruck (10. Januar 2011)

Mich wundest sowieso schon wieso das teil solange hält ist die tastatur von meim 2. eigenen Rechner (fertigpc von chili green). das war dabei, ist eine stink normale tastatur mit ps2-anschluss und funktioniert jetz seit 8 jahren^^ und das in gutem einsatz...(hat auch schon diverse zockernächte mit sven, dem schaf rumgebracht)

ach...iwie wirds nichts mehr glaub muss mich wohl damit abfinden...werd aber abundzu mal wieder rumprobiern und mir 2 neue 2TB-Platten und nen raidcontroller für PCIe zu legen...


----------



## acer86 (10. Januar 2011)

Hi

an alle mit ner GTS450 laufen bei euch in vergleich mit den anderen Projekten die P6805er WU´s besser?

hab bei meiner ca. 1000PPD mehr mit gleichen OC als mit den 6801-06


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Januar 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> an alle mit ner GTS450 laufen bei euch in vergleich mit den anderen Projekten die P6805er WU´s besser?
> 
> hab bei meiner ca. 1000PPD mehr mit gleichen OC als mit den 6801-06


Kann ich bestätigen, rund 1000PPD's mehr. 

Bei den GTX460 sind es nur 150PPD's, scheind also eine WU zu sein, die auf Taktraten anspricht.


----------



## acer86 (10. Januar 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Kann ich bestätigen, rund 1000PPD's mehr.
> 
> Bei den GTX460 sind es nur 150PPD's, scheind also eine WU zu sein, die auf Taktraten anspricht.



Fiepen die GLH auch lauter bei den WU´s oder ist das mal wider nur meine Palit die es mit den Fiepen mal wider übertreiben muss


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Januar 2011)

Sie fiept am Anfang lauter, nach ein paar Minuten scheind sie sich "eingefiept" zu haben und wird wieder leiser bis sie minimal lauter ist als bei anderen WU's.


----------



## acer86 (10. Januar 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Sie fiept am Anfang lauter, nach ein paar Minuten scheind sie sich "eingefiept" zu haben und wird wieder leiser bis sie minimal lauter ist als bei anderen WU's.



Na ja in ein paar tagen werd ich es ja selber wissen 

wen die beiden GLH´s im Duett Fiepen


----------



## Vision-Modding (11. Januar 2011)

Sagt mal was machen meine beide Clients da? Die gesamt PPD hat sich nich geändert aber das Verhältnis ist seit gestern Merkwürdig


----------



## The Master of MORARE (11. Januar 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Sie fiept am Anfang lauter, nach ein paar Minuten scheind sie sich "eingefiept" zu haben und wird wieder leiser bis sie minimal lauter ist als bei anderen WU's.


Glaub mir, das wird dein Gehör sein, welches sich daran gewöhnt und es netterweise partiell ausblendet.
Ich glaube kaum, dass bei solch konstanten Spannungen das Fiepen die Tonleiter abgrast.


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Januar 2011)

Vision-Modding schrieb:


> Sagt mal was machen meine beide Clients da? Die gesamt PPD hat sich nich geändert aber das Verhältnis ist seit gestern Merkwürdig


 
Irgendwie verstehe ich deine Frage gerade nicht
Was war genau das Problem??
Du faltest mit welcher CPU?
Du faltest mit welcher GPU?


----------



## Vision-Modding (11. Januar 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Irgendwie verstehe ich deine Frage gerade nicht
> Was war genau das Problem??
> Du faltest mit welcher CPU?
> Du faltest mit welcher GPU?



Danke für den Hinweis :x hät ich auch mal selber merken können wenn man nicht klar kommt das man den Arbeits-Rechner im Urlaub gewechselt hat und nicht merkt das es keinen 2.GPU client mehr gibt


----------



## Force_Strike (11. Januar 2011)

Medizin: Alzheimer-Forscher dämpfen Hoffnung auf Heilung | FTD.de


----------



## Henninges (11. Januar 2011)

Force_Strike schrieb:


> alzheimer-forscher-daempfen-hoffnung-auf-heilung...



umso wichtiger für uns, die forschung durch unsere arbeit voranzutreiben...


----------



## Rauh_Thomas (11. Januar 2011)

Hier passt der Post besser rein 
Juhuu, na endlich die 10 SMP2 WU's heute Nacht vollendet, jetzt gibt's die Bonuspunkte! Toll soblad man sich richtig mit dem Thema befasst, und seine Clients mal richtig optimiert, dann läuft die Sache auch richtig, jetzt fließt die maximale Rechenleistung auch in die Projekte und der Stromverbrauch(Umwelt&Kosten) sind fast optimal genutzt. An dieser Stelle auch ein Dankeschön an die kompetente und schnelle Hilfe hier im Forum, ohne euch wäre ich wohnl noch nicht so weit gekommen!


----------



## Onimicha (11. Januar 2011)

Henninges schrieb:


> umso wichtiger für uns, die forschung durch unsere arbeit voranzutreiben...



Na, ich bin gestern über eine recht interessanten Artikel gestolpert, der mich glauben läßt, dass wir in Kürze doch massive Unterstützung / Konkurrenz im Falten bekommen werden.

Dank Ultraschneller Elektronenmikroskope die in 4D arbeiten können, kann in Kombination mit Kryoelektronenmikroskopie im Nanobereich Mikrosystemen bei der Arbeit zugeguckt werden. 
Eines der nächsten Ziele in diesem Bereich ist es natürlich einem Protein beim Falten zuzugucken ! 
Ein Ergebnis dieser neuen Betrachtungsmöglichkeit ist, dass sich die Proteine doch schneller falten als vermutet. Und zwar 1000-mal schneller ! Bislang war man von Mikrosekunden ausgegangen, doch nun hat man durch BEOBACHTUNG feststellen können, dass dies in einigen hundert Piko- bis zu Nanosekunden stattfindet.  

Einen sehr guten wissenschaftlichen Artikel darüber findet ihr unter: 
http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&sourc...CAUfFZ1-Q&sig2=4uTVWCodpIvk6mRcPJ0-Kg&cad=rja

Es ist unser Thema und ich finde den technischen Fortschritt einfach immer wieder verblüffend ! Schaut mal rein !! 

Grüße an alle !


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (11. Januar 2011)

moin, moin,

hiermit gebe ich bekannt das ich ab heute(grade been) mein core i7 2600k@3,8ghz mitlaufen lasse, normal smp 2 keine bigs.
12k ppd mahce ich grade bin gespannt was nach oc alles drin sein wird.

mfg


----------



## Arthuriel (11. Januar 2011)

Also das mit den 4D Mikroskopen hört sich interessant an .

Ich frage mich gerade, welchen Einfluss das z.B. auf folding@home haben wird. D.h., ob man jetzt die bisherigen Ergebnisse nur anders betrachten muss (die Vorgänge sind die gleichen, nur sie laufen viel schneller ab) oder ob tiefergreifende Veränderungen in den Clienten von nöten sind (da man ja urspünglich von einer langsameren Faltung ausging).

Den Text habe ich jetzt nur stellenweise gelesen, werde ihn aber bei Zeiten nochmal genauer lesen. (Hatte früher mal ein Abo von Spektrum der Wissenschaften, von daher weiß ich, dass es ne Weile dauert, die Artikel zu lesen, aber so schlimm ist es jetzt auch nicht).

@xXxatrush1987: die Armee der Falter wächst unaufhörlich. Das Potenzial der Sandy Bridge Prozessoren bei über 4 GHz in f@h wird aber auch nicht ohne sein

Wie sich wohl der AMD Bulldozer in f@h schlagen wird, wäre das nächste spannende Thema.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Januar 2011)

@xXxatrush1987: Willkommen im Team.


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (12. Januar 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @xXxatrush1987: Willkommen im Team.



willkommen im team ist gut falte seit dem release der hd4850 mit^^ also schon bissl länger.

mach nur mal pausen(meist frustriert wegen fehlenden ati client)
nun hab ich den i7 und bei bedarf eine gts250 und eine gtx470(zu heiß zuviel verbrauch)

trotzdem danke udn mal sehen wie lang ich diesmal mahc, 1mill voll bekommen ist mein jetziges ziel(820k points hab ich  grade mein ich)
erste wu heute: 6701, naja 12kppd mal schauen.

mfg


----------



## Arthuriel (12. Januar 2011)

Ich hoffe mal, dass es bald ein besseren GPU Clienten für die ATI Karten gibt, denn bei mir ist das der Hauptgrund, wieso ich selten falte. Von einem guten PPD/Watt Verhältnis kann man da nämlich nicht mehr reden.

Vielleicht wäre damals eine GTX 260 anstatt der HD4870 doch die bessere Wahl gewesen (allerdings bin ich erst durch den auf der Treiber CD mitgelieferten f@h Clienten auf Folding@Home gekommen).

Allerdings habe ich heute doch noch eine WU im GPU2 Clienten gefaltet. Eventuell sollte ich eher zwischendurch mal immer wieder falten und wenn die Situation sich gebessert hat (neuer PC oder/und bessere Clienten), kann man wieder öfter falten.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Januar 2011)

xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> willkommen im team ist gut falte seit dem release der hd4850 mit^^ also schon bissl länger.
> 
> mach nur mal pausen(meist frustriert wegen fehlenden ati client)
> nun hab ich den i7 und bei bedarf eine gts250 und eine gtx470(zu heiß zuviel verbrauch)
> ...


Wusste ich nicht.
Ich falte im März dann auch schon 3 Jahre, bin aber erst seit Mitte Oktober hier im Forum und kannte dich dadurch nicht. 

12kppd bei einer P6701?  Mit oder ohne OC?

Mit meinem 1090t (3,7GHz) starte ich bei rund 10'100PPD und er pendelt sich dann bei rund 7'400PPD ein.


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (12. Januar 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wusste ich nicht.
> Ich falte im März dann auch schon 3 Jahre, bin aber erst seit Mitte Oktober hier im Forum und kannte dich dadurch nicht.
> 
> 12kppd bei einer P6701?  Mit oder ohne OC?
> ...


10kppd @ 3,5ghz mit smt
12kppd @ 3,8ghz bei 1,25 volt mit smt.
und an dem rechner wird fast durchgehen was gemacht.
57°C max bei einer h70 mit sehr langsamen lüftern und luft ausblasend.
jetzt hab ich mal smt ausgemacht um mal zu gucken wie das kommt ppd technisch.

199watt ganzer rechner bei 12k ppd fände ioch cool, dann noch die gts250dazu mit ihren 75watt und ich würde bei 18kppd rumhängen was  recht nice wär.

ja udn wegen kennen: das verlangt ja keiner, aber ich schau immer stats wenn ich hier jemanden posten sehe um halt zu wissen obs ein folding opi ist oder ein neuling^^ xP


mfg


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Januar 2011)

xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> ja udn wegen kennen: das verlangt ja keiner, aber ich schau immer stats wenn ich hier jemanden posten sehe um halt zu wissen obs ein folding opi ist oder ein neuling^^ xP
> 
> 
> mfg


An sich eine gute Idee, hätt bei dir auch geklappt, aber leider haben wir welche, die verschiedene Namen hier im Forum und beim Falten benutzten.
Ich nehme als Beispiel Julian_Kruck, er faltet unter dem Namen jk. Unseren besten Falter brauch ich ja nicht zu erwännen, ihm sei aber zu Gute zu halten, dass man seinen Faltnamen in der Signatur sieht.


----------



## Bumblebee (12. Januar 2011)

xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> moin, moin,
> 
> hiermit gebe ich bekannt das ich ab heute(grade been) mein core i7 2600k@3,8ghz mitlaufen lasse, normal smp 2 keine bigs.
> 12k ppd mahce ich grade bin gespannt was nach oc alles drin sein wird.
> ...


 
WB - alter Falter 

Mit dem core i7 2600k geht ganz schön was - speziell wenn man auch noch den Strombedarf in Rechnung stellt 
Deine Entscheidung gegen die *BIG*'s ist wegen??


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (12. Januar 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> WB - alter Falter
> 
> Mit dem core i7 2600k geht ganz schön was - speziell wenn man auch noch den Strombedarf in Rechnung stellt
> Deine Entscheidung gegen die *BIG*'s ist wegen??



jop mach grade bei 6062 22kppd bei 225watt verbrauch udn 54 grad celsius.
4,2ghz 1,25V
nein aber keine bigs bis mein prozzi 100% stable löppt und ein ganz menschlicher grund: kein bock auf linux vm.

hab hier zwar vmware workstation 7 rumliegen, sogar noch mit ubuntu system drauf aber echt kein bock das anzuwerfen, vorallem weil ich halt auch noch viel spiele und meine 8gb ram noch net da sind.

vllt später dann mal, erstmal die tage die gts250 dazupacken und reaktivieren und dann mal sehen, vllt ja auch die gtx470.

aber die million muss voll im januar! 

mfg


----------



## nfsgame (12. Januar 2011)

Big-WUs laufen auch unter Windows. 2GB RAM reichen da locker.


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (12. Januar 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Big-WUs laufen auch unter Windows. 2GB RAM reichen da locker.



oh ok na dann werd ich schnell mal nen passendes howto mir dazu reinziehen oder reicht ganz simpel die flag wie unter linux?

mfg


----------



## nfsgame (12. Januar 2011)

advmethods weg, bigadv dafür rein, Work-Ordner leeren und Client neustarten .


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (12. Januar 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> advmethods weg, bigadv dafür rein, Work-Ordner leeren und Client neustarten .



wirklich einfach, danke schön, aber stable oc ist erstmal äußerste priorität.
ich denke das macht auch sinn so da ich meine cpu per teamviewer von der arbeit aus heute auf 4,2ghz gebracht habe, jetzt erstmal gucken wegen stable und so.

mfg


----------



## Dommerle (12. Januar 2011)

So, ich habe mir jetzt endlich auch mal Folding@Home runtergeladen.
Gefaltet wird unter dem Namen Dommerle für das Team PCGH (70335) an meinem normalen PC, wenn er eben an ist.
Zum Falten wird meine GTX 570 eingesetzt.
Ist das überhaupt eine Hilfe oder ist die Faltleistung viel zu schlecht und ich kann es eigentlich bleiben lassen?


----------



## Henninges (12. Januar 2011)

willkommen dommerle,

die gtx570 reisst ganz schön was weg...

jeder beitrag ist gerne gesehen...und wenn es nur ein paar wenige "glattgebügelte" WUs sind... (:


----------



## Bumblebee (12. Januar 2011)

Auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen, Dommerle
Dank deiner GTX570 brauchst du dich nun wirklich nicht zu verstecken; sonst hätten wir dich niemals nicht genommen... 

Neeee, Spass beiseite 

Unser Team ist auch gerade aus dem Grund so toll weil wir nie die Realität aus den Augen verlieren
Daher wird jeder Beitrag wirklich gerne genommen, egal wie "mächtig" er ist
Btw. mit deiner GTX... - aber das sagte ich ja schon


----------



## Dommerle (12. Januar 2011)

Danke euch. 
Gibt es da eigentlich auch sowas wie eine teaminterne Rangliste, auf der man sehen, kann wievielter man von der Leistung her ist?


----------



## klefreak (12. Januar 2011)

sofern du dann mal deine 1. Einheiten ablieferst solltest du zb hier aufscheinen:
Kakao Stats - Team Summary - PC Games Hardware
die Teamstatistik
oben im orangen Bereich kannst du dann über "Members" nach deinem Namen suchen (derzeit bist du noch nicht gelistet)
und dann der Bereich "Donor" ist dann für den ausgewählten "Member"
(schaut bei mir dann so aus: http://kakaostats.com/up.php?u=1057619 )

mfg klemens

EDIT:
das hier könnte noch für dich interessant sein:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...olding-home-stats-die-signatur-einbinden.html
und das offizielle Forum von Stanford:
http://foldingforum.org/index.php

EDIT 2:
die Updates dauern imme reinige Stunden, also nicht wundern wenn du eine WU abschickst es aber nicht sofort aufscheint!
ps hier bist du schon gelistet:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=543350


----------



## Dommerle (12. Januar 2011)

Cool, danke dir!


----------



## T0M@0 (12. Januar 2011)

Und nicht zu vergessen: http://xz.doesntexist.org xD

Dort kannst du auch ppd's von grafikkarten vergleichen und die werte deiner gtx eintragen


----------



## Henninges (12. Januar 2011)

BIG-WUs machen keinen spass...bringen aber doch ein paar punkte...


----------



## Rauh_Thomas (12. Januar 2011)

Henninges schrieb:


> BIG-WUs machen keinen spass...bringen aber doch ein paar punkte...



Gute 50min TPF ist aber schon recht heftig auch mit deinem i870, dann musst 24/7 laufen lassen um die Deadline zu halten oder?


----------



## Julian Kruck (12. Januar 2011)

So, neuer Controller und 2TB-Platte is unterwegs zu mir 
Werd dann wieder meine raids einrichten, aber zuvor die verbliebenen daten vorsorglich auf die 2TB bannen

einen Vorteil hat das alles ja ---> bin um ne erfahrung reicher und setz auf beide arten^^


----------



## Muschkote (12. Januar 2011)

Für die BigWus sollte/muss die Kiste sowieso rund um die Uhr laufen.
Aber 50min bei einer 6900er kann nur Standardtakt bedeuten (Du solltest Ihm die Sporen geben). Bei 3,8GHz und "-smp 7" hab ich etwa 37min/Frame, was etwa 27000ppd entspricht.


----------



## Bumblebee (12. Januar 2011)

Muschkote schrieb:


> Für die BigWus sollte/muss die Kiste sowieso rund um die Uhr laufen.
> Aber 50min bei einer 6900er kann nur Standardtakt bedeuten (Du solltest Ihm die Sporen geben). Bei 3,8GHz und "-smp 7" hab ich etwa 37min/Frame, was etwa 27000ppd entspricht.


 
Nur zur Sicherheit, du hast einen i7-870 auf 3.8 GHz, faltest mit 7 Cores und holst dir damit 27 KPPD?
... Reschpeckt ...


----------



## T0M@0 (12. Januar 2011)

Hörst dich skeptisch an???


----------



## Henninges (12. Januar 2011)

cpu läuft @ stock...also zwischen 2.93 und 3.21ghz mit smt...vielleicht sollte ich ihn auf 4ghz treiben...temps sind momentan bei 54-57°c.


----------



## nfsgame (12. Januar 2011)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...nuar-2011-powered-cougar-die-vorschlaege.html

Die Main kommt gleich noch . Für Kommentare bitte den dazugehörigen Diskussionsthread nutzen .


----------



## Arthuriel (12. Januar 2011)

Das ist aber eine verdammt schwierige Wahl, wenn man nach der Faltleistung. Man kann ja aber auch andere Falter aufgrund ihrer großen Falt-Tätigkeit, oder weil sie wegen was anderem hervorstechen, wählen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Januar 2011)

Weiss jemand wo ich die Schraubenlochabstände des CPU/GPU-Kühlers meines "Zotac ION ITX P"-Mainboards herbekomme?

Wen es nicht sein muss, will ich das Mainboard nicht ausbauen > wären wahrscheinlich etwa 1-2h Arbeit. 

Will wissen ob ein gewisser Kühler passt.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (12. Januar 2011)

Hab hier mal die Rückseite gefunden:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Müsstest das nur noch auf die sicher irgendwo stehenden Maße des Brettes hochrechnen. Die Schraubenkonstellation sieht mir aber sehr exotisch aus .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Januar 2011)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Hab hier mal die Rückseite gefunden:
> 
> http://pics.computerbase.de/3/0/5/3/7/11.jpg
> 
> Müsstest das nur noch auf die sicher irgendwo stehenden Maße des Brettes hochrechnen. Die Schraubenkonstellation sieht mir aber sehr exotisch aus .


Ich weiss, der Kühler kühlt ja auch die CPU und GPU.

Wenn ich mich nicht täusche, sollten alle "Zotac ION ITX"-Mainboard mit festverlöteter CPU alle den gleich Kühler haben, aber ich bin mir eben nicht ganz sicher.

Den Kühler (siehe Anhang), wurde für die Version A entwickelt, auf den B und F passt er auch, aber passt er auch auf den P?

Rückseite vom A und P sehen vom Schraubenabstand her identisch aus.


Ps: Dein Bildlink funktioniert nicht.

Edit 1: Hab mal mit Bildgrösse-Umrechnen mal nachgemessen bzw. gerechnet, sollte passen. 

Die Leute von computerbase.de haben es auch nicht so mit Seitenverhältnis: Mein Bord misst 17X17cm (mini ITX), also Quatratisch > Daraus wurde 5:4. 

Edit 2: Frage an unsere "GPU-only-Kühler-Verwender":
Ich bin ja auf und drann meinen Faltserver unter Wasser zu setzten und hab da eine Frage bezüglich Grafikkartenkühlung: Die GPU und SpaWa's werden wassergekühlt, aber wie ist das mit den VRAM, brauchen die auch noch Kühler? 

Noch eine andere Frage: Zwei Systeme mit dem Mora kühlen (siehe Anhang) wäre glaub sehr frech, oder?


----------



## Knutowskie (13. Januar 2011)

klefreak schrieb:


> Kakao Stats - Team Summary - PC Games Hardware
> ...
> Dommerle - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


  ich bin auf platz 24 und 27? hääää??? versteh ich nich.


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Januar 2011)

Knutowskie schrieb:


> ich bin auf platz 24 und 27? hääää??? versteh ich nich.


 
Stimmt gar nicht, du bist auf Platz 22 und 24  oder doch nicht 

Schau dir mal die Totalpunkte an und du siehst dass sie nicht gleich sind
Die Erklärung ist so simpel wie mühsam - die beiden Seiten haben einfach andere Update-Zyklen
Ausserdem fehlen bei Kakao einige Zeilen - warum ich das Teil nie verwende


----------



## acer86 (13. Januar 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Edit 2: Frage an unsere "GPU-only-Kühler-Verwender":
> Ich bin ja auf und drann meinen Faltserver unter Wasser zu setzten und hab da eine Frage bezüglich Grafikkartenkühlung: Die GPU und SpaWa's werden wassergekühlt, aber wie ist das mit den VRAM, brauchen die auch noch Kühler?
> 
> Noch eine andere Frage: Zwei Systeme mit dem Mora kühlen (siehe Anhang) wäre glaub sehr frech, oder?



HI

Den Vram brauchst du nicht kühlen, kannst aber wen du auf nummer sicher gehen willst ein paar Passiv kühler zum aufkleben drauf machen, das reicht völlig aus.


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (13. Januar 2011)

so mal kurzes update:

core i7 2600k@4400mhz 1,32V

wu 6900(big) 38000ppd
29min frametime

ist das gut?

mfg


----------



## Schmicki (13. Januar 2011)

xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> so mal kurzes update:
> 
> core i7 2600k@4400mhz 1,32V
> 
> ...



 Ich glaube schon!


----------



## Arthuriel (13. Januar 2011)

Das ist echt heftig und zwar im positiven Sinne.

Mal schauen, was passiert, wenn die Sandy Bridge Octacores draußen sind und jemand auf die Idee kommt mehere davon auf ein Servermainboard zu schnallen und anschließend den f@h SMP Clienten darauf laufen lässt.


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Januar 2011)

xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> core i7 2600k@4400mhz 1,32V
> 
> wu 6900(big) 38000ppd
> 29min frametime
> ...


 
Nein, absolut nicht  - was sind schon 38000ppd 
Das wäre nur gut, wenn es meinem Konto zugute käme 

Nee, ernsthaft, das ist nicht gut, das ist *SPITZE*


----------



## SilentKilla (13. Januar 2011)

Hi Leute,

ich kann momentan wieder mal auf für mich kostenfreien Strom zugreifen und hab meinen Rechenknecht wieder zum Falten gebracht.

CPU+GPU falten für 8 Wochen wieder 24/7, außer wenn ich zocke.

Soo...leider gibt es innerhalb von FahMon ne kleine Diskrepanz. Auf der linken Seite steht für die Punkte der SMP-Workunit leider eine andere als auf der rechten Seite. Welche Punktzahl stimmt denn nun?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Januar 2011)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> Soo...leider gibt es innerhalb von FahMon ne kleine Diskrepanz. Auf der linken Seite steht für die Punkte der SMP-Workunit leider eine andere als auf der rechten Seite. Welche Punktzahl stimmt denn nun?


 
Die auf der linken Seite ist mit Bonus, die auf der rechten ohne Bonus. 

Lass dein Faltknecht rocken.


----------



## Schmicki (13. Januar 2011)

@SilentKilla

Willkommen zurück!  Wie lange hattest du denn eine Faltpause gemacht?


----------



## The Master of MORARE (13. Januar 2011)

So, ersteinmal ein "Wilkommen zurück" an SilentKilla.
Meine erste Big-WU ist gestern erfolgreich registriert worden.
Ein P2684 wars und hat mir 60,482k Punkte beschert. Ich hoffe ich liege damit gut im Rennen.


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Januar 2011)

W.B. Silentkilla, ein "alter" Falter mehr der mitbügelt



The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> ...Eine P2684 wars und hat mir 60,482k Punkte beschert. Ich hoffe ich liege damit gut im Rennen.



Das ist ordentlich gut


----------



## T0M@0 (13. Januar 2011)

Arthuriel schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist echt heftig und zwar im positiven Sinne.
> 
> Mal schauen, was passiert, wenn die Sandy Bridge Octacores draußen sind und jemand auf die Idee kommt mehere davon auf ein Servermainboard zu schnallen und anschließend den f@h SMP Clienten darauf laufen lässt.




Geht dann aber nur mit mp server cpus welche etwas teurer sind


----------



## nfsgame (13. Januar 2011)

Oli is zurück !

Komm mal ICQ on wenn du das liest .


----------



## Henninges (13. Januar 2011)

killa ist zurück ? 

ich freu mich  !


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (13. Januar 2011)

Moin moin,

hier ein Bild vom neuen ati client(v7)

SC10 Khronos Booth | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

wurde fürs erste Quartal 2011 angekündigt:

FAH-Addict : News - Folding@home's v7 client expected for Q1 2011


mfg


----------



## Julian Kruck (13. Januar 2011)

wieso hab ich es irgendwie geahnt??? da wartet man 1,5 Jahre auf nen Clienten. Steigt nicht auf nVidia um, weil es ja gleich soweit sein könnte. Dann leiht man sich eine 8800GT aus, kauft sich eine 9800GT und dann kommt natürlich der ATI-Client raus^^

irgendwo hab ichs im forum schon mal gepostet, dass das bei meinem glück so sein wird

naja, erst mal checken was der neue für ne performance auf ner ATI liefert...


----------



## klefreak (13. Januar 2011)

naja, noch ist er ja nicht "draußen" ..

den "baldigen" release hatten wir ja auch schon vor 1,5j


----------



## acer86 (13. Januar 2011)

Hi

Will ja jetzt nix sagen aber wen man beim ersten Bild etwas näher ran zoomt macht die ATI Karte in den System gerade mal eine TPF von 7Min+

gut man kennt die WU´s nicht die er da Rechnet und was für Hardware verbaut ist aber sie werden bei der Präsentation des "Neuen" Clients sicher nicht gerade nee Notebook ATi genommen haben.

Da heißt es Wirklich nur abwarten ob er Überhaupt kommt und wen ja ob die ATi´s dan Wirklich schneller sind muss sich erst noch zeigen,
Um an den Spitzenreiter GTS450 in Sachen PPD/Watt ran zu kommen wird sicher auch für die ATi´s sehr schwer.

MFG


----------



## SilentKilla (13. Januar 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Die auf der linken Seite ist mit Bonus, die auf der rechten ohne Bonus.
> 
> Lass dein Faltknecht rocken.



Ok, heißt aber im Endeffekt, dass der Bonus mit "abgerechnet" wird!?



> @SilentKilla
> 
> Willkommen zurück!  Wie lange hattest du denn eine Faltpause gemacht?



Danke an alle für die freundliche Wiederaufnahme.  Oh, die Faltpause war lang. Ich schätze mal 1,5-2 Jahre mindestens. Nachdem sich meine Hardware (stark übertaktet) im 24/7 Betrieb so langsam verabschiedete, entschied ich mich aufzuhören. Nicht zuletzt deswegen, weil ich nicht mehr ewig auf kostenlosen Strom zurückgreifen konnte. Aber jetzt 8 Wochen lang 24/7 kann ich der neuen Hardware schon zutrauen.

Für alle, die wissen wollen was da mitmacht:

Q9650 @ 3.6 GHz
EVGA GTX285 @ 720/1620/1386 MHz


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Januar 2011)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> Ok, heißt aber im Endeffekt, dass der Bonus mit "abgerechnet" wird!?


Gab es vor deiner Faltpause schon den Passkey und den SMP2-Client?

Falls nein, unbedingt nachtragen, siehst ja selber den Unterschied mit und ohne Bonus.


----------



## SilentKilla (13. Januar 2011)

Öh...ich glaube schon, hatte ich aber damals noch net beantragt. Hab das aber vorgestern nachgeholt und auch eingetragen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Januar 2011)

Dann bekommst du wahrscheinlich noch keine Bonuspunkte. 

Du musst zuerst 10 SMP-WU's falten bis es welche gibt.


----------



## CheGuarana (14. Januar 2011)

Sooo. Zu meinem i5 760 faltet jetzt auch ein i7 860. Das sollte mir einen guten Schub geben und dafür sorgen im Sommerloch einer der besten Falter zu sein. Ich muss nämlich weder auf Temps, noch auf Stromverbrauch noch auf Lärm achten.

Man sollte mir einen Titel geben. Root-Server-King oder Rechenzentrum-Heizer. Oder irgendsowas.


----------



## nfsgame (14. Januar 2011)

Individualtitel gibt es hier nicht.


----------



## Bumblebee (14. Januar 2011)

Malte Schmidt schrieb:


> Man sollte mir einen Titel geben. Root-Server-King oder Rechenzentrum-Heizer. Oder irgendsowas.


 
Nun, *Malt*e, "*melt*ing" heisst schmelzen - also, frei geknotet - *Schmidtchen Schmelzer*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Januar 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Nun, *Malt*e, "*melt*ing" heisst schmelzen - also, frei geknotet - *Schmidtchen Schmelzer*


----------



## Rauh_Thomas (14. Januar 2011)

Malte Schmidt schrieb:


> Sooo. Zu meinem i5 760 faltet jetzt auch ein i7 860. Das sollte mir einen guten Schub geben und dafür sorgen im Sommerloch einer der besten Falter zu sein. Ich muss nämlich weder auf Temps, noch auf Stromverbrauch noch auf Lärm achten.



Super dass du deine Rechenpower dem Team spendest 

Hab mich jetzt in den letzten Tage auch gemausert. (so gar heute auf Platz 20 der TopFalter in unserem Team). Der Einkaufstipp mit der GTX470 und etwas Übertaktung sind super Tipps von euch gewesen. Ich trage jetzt gut 10x mehr Punkten/ Rechenleistung der Forschung bei. Dass nur dank euch.
Bin schon am überlegen, mir so n miniITX Faltserver/Medienserver daheim hinzustellen. (siehe Thema: Erfahrungsbericht miniITX Faltserver von Schmicki)


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Januar 2011)

Rauh_Thomas schrieb:


> Bin schon am überlegen, mir so n miniITX Faltserver/Medienserver daheim hinzustellen. (siehe Thema: Erfahrungsbericht miniITX Faltserver von Schmicki)


Falls du wirklich einen miniITX Faltserver bauen willst, hab das Brudermodell vom Schmicki's Goliath.
Einzig grosser Unterschied ist das bei mir keine Atom-CPU verbaut ist, sondern ein Intel Celeron. 
Reicht mit OC auch für unsere Pseudo Big-WU's P6701/6702. 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...och-ein-miniitx-faltserver-2.html#post2487101


----------



## Rauh_Thomas (14. Januar 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Falls du wirklich einen miniITX Faltserver bauen willst, hab das Brudermodell vom Schmicki's Goliath.
> Einzig grosser Unterschied ist das bei mir keine Atom-CPU verbaut ist, sondern ein Intel Celeron.
> Reicht mit OC auch für unsere Pseudo Big-WU's P6701/6702.



Hab mir deinen Beitrag durchgelesen, sehr interessant, du kommst sogar auf ein besseres PPD/Watt Verhältnis als Schmicki, trotz 15W Mehrverbrauch. (Ich weiß alle Werte sind quasi Schätzwerte und auf die WU kommt's auch noch drauf an.) Dein Plus  ist eindeutig, dass auf dem Atom vermutlich keine SMP WU die Deadline halten kann.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Januar 2011)

Rauh_Thomas schrieb:


> Hab mir deinen Beitrag durchgelesen, sehr interessant, du kommst sogar auf ein besseres PPD/Watt Verhältnis als Schmicki, trotz 15W Mehrverbrauch. (Ich weiß alle Werte sind quasi Schätzwerte und auf die WU kommt's auch noch drauf an.) Dein Plus  ist eindeutig, dass auf dem Atom vermutlich keine SMP WU die Deadline halten kann.


Wenn du Schmicki freundlich frägst, wird er es sicher mal mit dem SMP versuchen. 

Weiterer "kleiner" Vorteil: für mein Borad gibt es einen Wasserkühler, hab den bestellt. 
Vielleicht dreh ich, dann nochmal an der OC-Schraube.


----------



## CheGuarana (14. Januar 2011)

Yay. Der neue Server rennt wie ne Eins mit Debian 5 64bit Minimal. Voll Power vorraus! Und eine 8800GT habe ich hier auch noch, weil mein Bruder übers Wochenende da ist.


----------



## T0M@0 (14. Januar 2011)

Malte Schmidt schrieb:
			
		

> Yay. Der neue Server rennt wie ne Eins mit Debian 5 64bit Minimal. Voll Power vorraus! Und eine 8800GT habe ich hier auch noch, weil mein Bruder übers Wochenende da ist.



Wo mietest du denn die server? Ich könnte auch nocj einen gebrauchen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Januar 2011)

Könnt ihr mir einen guten Wakü-Rat geben?
Geht um meinen Faltserver: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...och-ein-miniitx-faltserver-4.html#post2593042


----------



## CheGuarana (15. Januar 2011)

@T0M@0:

Das ist natürlich Topsecret und wird nur via PN beantwortet. Sonst riskieren wir, dass der Anbieter sich selbst googelt und sowas restricted wird.  Und das wollen wir doch nicht, weil der Malte sonst irgendwann wieder hinter dem Jever liegt. Und das ist nicht akzeptabel!


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Januar 2011)

Also, ich habe heute mal wieder heftigst gebastelt und "geübt"
Weil nun endlich meine GTX570 da ist löse ich mein Versprechen jetzt ein und poste hier mal einen (ganz kleinen und nur mässig repräsentativen) Vergleich

Als Basis diente die WU 6805 (R1132/C0/G29)
Die jeweilige Karte war im Slot 1 plaziert; andere Karten waren keine montiert und die CPU (PhIIx6-1090T) war im Idle (keine SMP am falten)
Als Treiber diente die Version 260.99; für die GTX570 habe ich alternativ auch die Version 263.09 eingesetzt - ohne einen Unterschied ausserhalb der Messtoleranz zu sehen

Hier nun die Werte:

GTS450 @888/902/1776 - - - 9786.9 PPD - - Komplettverbrauch 206 Watt

GTX460 @840/900/1680 - - 11765.1 PPD - - Komplettverbrauch 249 Watt

GTX570 @800/950/1600 - - 14032.2 PPD - - Komplettverbrauch 274 Watt


----------



## Henninges (15. Januar 2011)

die 570er ist aber leicht oc'ed, oder ?


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (15. Januar 2011)

Henninges schrieb:


> die 570er ist aber leicht oc'ed, oder ?



naja wenn er schon schreibt das die gtx570 mit 800mhz rennt(700und ein paar zerquetschte ist standard) dann denke ich mal ja, leicht übertaktet.

übrigens 8 stunden bis zur meiner ersten big wu, dank gaming udn so ziehen die sich doch gut hin.

4,5ghz@1,35V

27min 29sek frametime

das holts dann trotz allem wieder raus^^

mfg


----------



## acer86 (15. Januar 2011)

Hi

Sieht so aus als hätten die Mainboard Hersteller den sandy bridge noch nicht ganz im griff, oder liegt es an zu viel OC?

Erste Sockelbrand-Bilder: Auch Sockel-1155-Mainboards für Sandy Bridge gefährdet? - mainboard, sandy bridge

Sieht auf jedenfall nicht schön aus 

Kan aber auch nur Panik mache sein.


----------



## Henninges (15. Januar 2011)

xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> ...(700und ein paar zerquetschte ist standard)...



stimmt, es gibt ja keine "ab-werk-oc'ed" karten...


----------



## acer86 (15. Januar 2011)

Henninges schrieb:


> stimmt, es gibt ja keine "ab-werk-oc'ed" karten...



Hi

das stimmt leider nicht ganz z.b. von Gainward gibt es die GTX570 GLH mit 800Mhz

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Grafikkarten - PCIe-Karten NVIDIA - GeForce GTX - Gainward GeForce GTX 570 GLH

MFG


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (15. Januar 2011)

Henninges schrieb:


> stimmt, es gibt ja keine "ab-werk-oc'ed" karten...



geoced ist geoced obs nun der hersteller macht oder der user ist glaube ich lachs

weiß eigentlich jemand ob asus auch foxconn sockel nutzt? wegen der sockelbrand gefahr frag ich mich das, hab jetzt ja 1,35V drauf was ja doch schon gut mehr ist als standard vcore.
oder nur die übliche panikmache weil es bei 5 leuten durchgebrannt ist?

mfg


----------



## mattinator (15. Januar 2011)

xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> hab jetzt ja 1,35V drauf was ja doch schon gut mehr ist als standard vcore.



Das ist wie mit Glücksspielen. Man muss das Risiko kennen und den Verlust verschmerzen können.



Henninges schrieb:


> stimmt, es gibt ja keine "ab-werk-oc'ed" karten...





acer86 schrieb:


> das stimmt leider nicht ganz z.b. von Gainward gibt es die GTX570 GLH mit 800Mhz



Sind sogar noch etwas mehr, allerdings nicht alle verfügbar:
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/?cat=gra16_512&sort=p&xf=1439_GTX+570%7E132_1024%7E351_%FCbertaktet#xf_top
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a604853.html


----------



## acer86 (15. Januar 2011)

Hi

ich konnte es wider nicht lassen, und musste einfach meine GLH weiter OC´n

sie läuft zum Test Momentan ohne Spannungserhöhung bei 1000/2000Mhz

dank wakü bei 40C° Stabil 

Sollte sogar mit der Standard Spannung noch mehr gehen aber momentan lasse ich sie erst mal wider mit Werks Einstellung laufen.

Zum Fiepen kan ich nur sagen unter wakü ist es fast nicht mehr zu hören selbst wen man den Kopf in das Gehäuse steckt.


----------



## Soldat0815 (16. Januar 2011)

Bei meiner 4850er war es auch so das der Lüfter oder der Lüfterregler das Geräusch gemacht haben, hoffentlich ist das bei meiner gtx460 auch so.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Januar 2011)

@acer86: 500PPD mehr bei 1000MHz als bei 950MHz? Lässt sich drüber streiten ob sich das lohnt. 

Ich hoffe auch dass das fiepen der GTS450 weniger wird durch die Wakü, bei meinen beiden GTX460 war es so.


----------



## acer86 (16. Januar 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @acer86: 500PPD mehr bei 1000MHz als bei 950MHz? Lässt sich drüber streiten ob sich das lohnt.
> 
> Ich hoffe auch dass das fiepen der GTS450 weniger wird durch die Wakü, bei meinen beiden GTX460 war es so.



hi

Lohnt sich nicht wirklich deshalb lasse ich sie auf Standard weiter falten


----------



## Henninges (16. Januar 2011)

nochmal zu meiner ersten big wu :

project 6900 :
These projects study how influenza virus recognizes and infects cells. We are developing new simulation methods to better understand these processes.

interessante sache...wir "kämpfen" also auch gegen die grippe...


----------



## CheGuarana (16. Januar 2011)

28k gestern. **** YEAH! BABY! 

Heute werden es weniger weil mein Bruder mit seiner 8800GT wieder abgereist ist.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Januar 2011)

An meine Wakü-erfahrenen Mitfalter: ich brauche einen Rat bei meinem Faltserver. 
Ich schreib hier nicht nochmal alles rein, also siehe: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...och-ein-miniitx-faltserver-6.html#post2600563


----------



## CheGuarana (18. Januar 2011)

Fast den ganzen Tag keiner was gepostet!? Was ist hier nur los? Es ist doch noch gar kein Sommer und somit gibt es das damit verbundene Sommerloch auch noch nicht.

Btw: ICH ZIEHE! In weniger als zwei Tagen habe ich die 1. Million.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Januar 2011)

Wieso ruhig? Wir sind nur momentan nicht in der Rumpelkammer aktiv am "quatschen".


----------



## CheGuarana (18. Januar 2011)

Genau da ist es aber am schönsten. 

Gestern 23k gemacht und hier im Haushalt ist kein Computer mit Folding@home am Laufen gewesen. Magieeeeee. 

Ich bin voll happy mit den Servern. Kann das jedem empfehlen, der 70 Euro pro Monat pro Server investieren kann und statt einem Home-PC lieber einen Server im RZ stehen haben möchte. 

Ich sollte vielleicht mal über das falten mit Rootservern bloggen. Oder hier einen kleinen Erfahrungs-Thread auf machen.


----------



## Schmicki (18. Januar 2011)

Malte Schmidt schrieb:


> Ich bin voll happy mit den Servern. Kann das jedem empfehlen, der 70 Euro pro Monat pro Server investieren kann und statt einem Home-PC lieber einen Server im RZ stehen haben möchte.



Ja, aber...  dann geht die ganze Romantik beim Falten verloren.
Ich will doch zuerst die Komponenten aussuchen, dann den PC zusammenbauen und dann dran rumfummeln. Ich will für meine Kohle auch was in der Hand haben. Wenn die Kiste ohne Probleme läuft, dann wird es doch schon langweilig. Also wird wieder aufgerüstet oder umgebaut.
*miteinerwasserkühlungliebäugel*


----------



## Julian Kruck (18. Januar 2011)

Mein zeug ist heute endlich gekommen 

Raid-Controller, 2TB-Platte, 9800GT, und ein neuer 120er Lüfter weil mein SlipStream den geist aufgibt...

Bin mal am basteln


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Januar 2011)

Julian Kruck schrieb:


> Mein zeug ist heute endlich gekommen
> 
> Raid-Controller, 2TB-Platte, 9800GT, und ein neuer 120er Lüfter weil mein SlipStream den geist aufgibt...
> 
> Bin mal am basteln


 
Joo, schon ok
Wie ich immer zu sagen pflege: Besser "bin basteln" als "bin laden"


----------



## nfsgame (18. Januar 2011)

Viel Spaß mit der 9800GT. Wenn du das original-BIOS noch haben willst: schick mir ne PN mit deiner E-Mai-Adresse.


----------



## p00nage (18. Januar 2011)

mein pc läuft seit vorhin auch wieder auf "halblast" da ich keine Bigs falten lasse damit ich ihn bei bedarf ausschalten kann. Aber konnte einfach net länger eine komplette pause machen


----------



## acer86 (18. Januar 2011)

p00nage schrieb:


> mein pc läuft seit vorhin auch wieder auf "halblast" da ich keine Bigs falten lasse damit ich ihn bei bedarf ausschalten kann. Aber konnte einfach net länger eine komplette pause machen



Da ich dich sonst Überholt hätte


----------



## nfsgame (18. Januar 2011)

So siehts wohl aus...


----------



## acer86 (18. Januar 2011)

VERDAMMT !! wo bleibt die zweite GLH ich glaub ich muss Caseking mal feuer unter den Arsch machen


----------



## p00nage (18. Januar 2011)

Genau   Ich bekomm zurzeit den I7 net los würde gern auf Sandy umrüsten dazu muss des jetzige system aber erstma weg. Der Umbau würde dann ne zeit in anspruch nehmen da ich nen Lian li A05 mit wakü ausrüsten will ( alles intern). Was lohnt sich denn zurzeit für eine graka ( mit wakü) die Gts ist zwar von falt leistung super aber falls ma nen game läuft wäre sie denk ich zu schwach oder?


----------



## acer86 (18. Januar 2011)

p00nage schrieb:


> Genau   Ich bekomm zurzeit den I7 net los würde gern auf Sandy umrüsten dazu muss des jetzige system aber erstma weg. Der Umbau würde dann ne zeit in anspruch nehmen da ich nen Lian li A05 mit wakü ausrüsten will ( alles intern). Was lohnt sich denn zurzeit für eine graka ( mit wakü) die Gts ist zwar von falt leistung super aber falls ma nen game läuft wäre sie denk ich zu schwach oder?




Kommt drauf an was du für Ansprüche an die Grafik stellst, eine GTs 450 ist bei einer auflösung von 1680X1050 noch gut mit Aktuellen spielen verwendbar.

zum Falten ist die GTS 450 das beste was du momentan nehmen kannst (Gainward GTS450 GLH 930Mhz) 

wen du nicht sicher bist nimm doch einfach 2 GTS 450 im SLI dan haste genug Leistung zum spielen und viel Faltpower bei wenig Stromverbrauch und die Anschaffung ist auch noch Günstiger.

ansonsten momentan noch die GTX460 ist ein Guter Kompromiss zwischen Spielbar und Faltleistung/Stromverbrauch,

wen du allerdings etwas warten kannst würde ich dir ehr zur GTX560 Raten die hat in etwa die Faltleistung einer GTX480 im Standard Takt aber beim Stromverbrauch von einer GTX460.


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Januar 2011)

p00nage schrieb:


> Was lohnt sich denn zurzeit für eine graka ( mit wakü) die Gts ist zwar von falt leistung super aber falls ma nen game läuft wäre sie denk ich zu schwach oder?


 
Bis vor Kurzem hätte ich gesagt GTX460 - gibt auch vernünftige WaKü dafür
Jetzt - sofern es nicht eilt - würde ich die GTX560 Ti abwarten
Die ist möglicherweise der bessere Deal - dauert aber noch etwas mit WaKü


----------



## p00nage (18. Januar 2011)

ok dann wirds wahrs ne gtx560 dann werden, dauert eh noch bis anfang mitte februar mindestens. was sind denn zurzeit gutes sehr leise netzteile (modulare kabel dan wenig platz im case) das auch noch nicht sehr teuer ist. Zurzeit hab ich noch nen Enermax Liberty 620W aber denk da bekommt man iwas "besseres" da ich dann wahrs auch sleeven werde.
So gut wie fest sind bis jetzt:
Case: Lian Li PC-A05N schwarz Mini Tower: PC-Gehäuse Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de
Board: Asus P8P67-M Pro Sockel 1155 Mainboard: Mainboard Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de
CPU: Intel Core i7 2600K Box (Sockel 1155, 32nm, BX80623I72600K) Quad-Core CPU: CPU/Prozessor Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de
Kühlung: Wakü, noch unsicher
Graka: Gtx 260/+? oder ?
Netzteil: ?


----------



## acer86 (18. Januar 2011)

Hi

hast also mit den Gehäuse Sowas Vor :
http://ac.shoggy.de/a05_1.jpg

Netzteil würde in deine fall ein OCZ Nehmen, hab so eins letztens bei ein Kumpel eingebaut, das PFC funzt gut und es bleibt auch schön leise:


Caseking.de » Netzteile » Modulare Netzteile » OCZ ModXStream Pro Netzteil - 700 Watt


----------



## p00nage (18. Januar 2011)

jo sowas in der art ^^  

NT hatte ich zurzeit Caseking.de » Netzteile » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet Straight Power E8 CM modular Netzteil - 580 Watt im Auge


----------



## acer86 (19. Januar 2011)

HI

das ist auch ein Lösung wen man "platz Probleme auf den Mainboard hat"

Google-Ergebnis für http://img12.imageshack.us/img12/4667/dsc02227v.jpg


----------



## T0M@0 (19. Januar 2011)

Ziemlich cool, aber der Boxed Kühler ist fail xD


----------



## Arthuriel (19. Januar 2011)

Das mit den flexiblen PCI-E Kabeln, damit man 6 bis 7 Karten nutzen kann, ist doch vom FASTRA II abgekupfert, wenn ich mich nicht irre, oder?


----------



## CheGuarana (19. Januar 2011)

Was ist am Boxed-Kühler bitteschön Fail? Hast du dir mal überlegt wie viele Computer in tausenden Haushalten mit einem Boxed-Kühler laufen?

Der Boxedkühler ist ja nicht schlecht nur weil der dabei ist. Er kühlt erfahrungsgemäß genau so ausreichend wie jeder andere. Ist halt nur etwas lauter, was aber bei den 9800GX2 nicht ins Gewicht fällt.


----------



## The Ian (19. Januar 2011)

da geb ich malte recht...was willste bei so ner konfig mit nem anderen leisen lüfter?? ich denk der kann ruhig auf 100% drehen und das stört nicht, weil die grakas überdecken

was anderes als ein boxedlüfter lohnt nur wenn dieser in ein schlechtbelüftetes gehäuse eingebaut wird oder wenn er die lauteste komponente ist


----------



## p00nage (19. Januar 2011)

und vorallem boxed ist nicht gleich boxed, ich fand zb die neuen bei sockel 1366 garnicht so schlecht


----------



## T0M@0 (19. Januar 2011)

Ich finde es fail weil man zu viel Geld haben muss wenn man sich so ein sys zusammen stellt. Da sollte ja noch was übrig bleiben für einen guten kühler. Das die lautstärke egal ist, ist mir klar. Dennoch kühlen andere Kühler besser, was unter dauerlast die lebenserwartung steigert oder mehr raum für oc bietet.


----------



## CheGuarana (19. Januar 2011)

> Dennoch kühlen andere Kühler besser



Dies lässt sich jedoch auf keinen Fall verallgemeinern! Wie The Ian da schon sagte. Raum für Overclocking ist eine tolle Sache. ABER 4 - 8 Grad mehr oder weniger lassen die Lebenserwartung bei CPUs weder sinken noch steigen. Prozessoren sind neben optischen Laufwerken die Bauteile, die am seltensten ausfallen. 

Letztendlich soll das jeder selbst entscheiden. Jedenfalls sind Boxed-Kühler nicht als schlecht zu bezeichnen, nur weil sie mitgeliefert sind.


----------



## tom7 (19. Januar 2011)

Is ja n Ding: Ich kann am Pfeifton meiner Graka erkennen ob es sich um eine 6801 oder um eine 6805 handelt!


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (19. Januar 2011)

tom7 schrieb:


> Is ja n Ding: Ich kann am Pfeifton meiner Graka erkennen ob es sich um eine 6801 oder um eine 6805 handelt!



Wegen der Pfeiferei hab ich das GPU-Falten wieder aufgegeben , SMP läuft noch weil ich da nichts davon mitkriege , aber die GPU raubt mir den letzten Nerv^^


----------



## acer86 (19. Januar 2011)

tom7 schrieb:


> Is ja n Ding: Ich kann am Pfeifton meiner Graka erkennen ob es sich um eine 6801 oder um eine 6805 handelt!



Hi

geht mir genau so bei der GTS450 GLH hört man nur ein leise fiepen bei den 6801 oder 6806er Wu´s bei den 6805ern ist es komplett weg, 
(bin auch sehr Störgeräuch
 empfindlich^^, aber seit ich die GTS 450 von Palit auf Gainward gewechselt habe hört man nix mehr vom fiepen, hat auch also was zu tun von welchen Hersteller die Karte ist, bzw welche Komponenten Verbaut wurden sind.)


----------



## Bumblebee (19. Januar 2011)

Das wär mal was für WETTEN DASS 
Ich erkenne am Fiepen die Grafikkarte - stellt euch mal die* WERBEWIRKUNG *vor ...


----------



## Julian Kruck (19. Januar 2011)

apropo werbewirkung:
ich war letztens ziemlich erstaunt, als ich im Kino nen 3D film angeguggt hab:
Sobald die 3D angeschmissen haben, ist nämlich erst mal ein Intel i5 Werbespot in 3D gelaufen!^^ übrigens die einzige 3D-Werbung gewesen...
schon krass, glaub intel hat zuviel geld


----------



## tom7 (19. Januar 2011)

Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> Wegen der Pfeiferei hab ich das GPU-Falten wieder aufgegeben , SMP läuft noch weil ich da nichts davon mitkriege , aber die GPU raubt mir den letzten Nerv^^



Kann ich total verstehen! Mich nervts auch teilweise, v.a. weil ich im Moment viel am PC arbeiten muss, aber das Falten macht mir einfach zu viel Spaß Dazu kommt dass meine GTX 460 einfach effizienter faltet als mein stark übertakteter QX9650.



acer86 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> geht mir genau so bei der GTS450 GLH hört man nur ein leise fiepen bei  den 6801 oder 6806er Wu´s bei den 6805ern ist es komplett weg,
> (bin auch sehr Störgeräuch
> empfindlich^^, aber seit ich die GTS 450 von Palit auf Gainward  gewechselt habe hört man nix mehr vom fiepen, hat auch also was zu tun  von welchen Hersteller die Karte ist, bzw welche Komponenten Verbaut  wurden sind.)



Also bei mir pfeift eine 6801 leider schon merklich! Die 6805er hör ich zwar, wenn ich aber beschäftigt bin, fällts mir nicht weiter störend auf.
Ja, hängt mit den Komponenten zusammen, leider hab ich vom starken Fiepen der Gigabyte Graka vor dem Kauf nichts gewusst



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Das wär mal was für WETTEN DASS
> Ich erkenne am Fiepen die Grafikkarte - stellt euch mal die* WERBEWIRKUNG *vor ...



Klasse Dafür bist du dann aber zuständig! Hast schließlich die meisten Grakas


----------



## PCGHGS (19. Januar 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Das wär mal was für WETTEN DASS
> Ich erkenne am Fiepen die Grafikkarte - stellt euch mal die* WERBEWIRKUNG *vor ...


DAS wär's 
...aber bei einer MSI GTX 480 Lightning (viell. auch die GTX 580 Lightning) hast du kein Fiepen 
______________________________________________________________________________________________

So, heute ist meine neue Karte für den Falt-Server gekommen 





P.S: meine 8800 gt von MSI fiept auch ganz leise^^


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Januar 2011)

tom7 schrieb:


> Klasse Dafür bist du dann aber zuständig! Hast schließlich die meisten Grakas




Frage: Seit wan ist mein Grosser ein Smartphone? 

Wen ich die Seite von Ricardo.ch öffnen will, läd er automatisch die Smartphone-Version, der Faltserver hat das Problem nicht.

Edit: Wir haben nun einen neuen Mitfalter, hab einen Freund von mir überredet. 

Hab jetzt aber beim Einrichten auf seinem Laptop ein Problem: Die GeForce-9500 verweigert den Dienst, was muss ich machen das die mitfaltet. GPU2-Client ist drauf und als System läuft Vista (Himmel hilf!).


----------



## mihapiha (19. Januar 2011)

Hallo Jungs!

Ich wollte mal fragen, was "TheWasp" zum falten benutzt um auf so viele PPD zu kommen.
Ich komme nur mit Mühe und Not auf 80k PPD. 

Außerdem dachte ich, vielleicht eine 24 Kern Workstation mit 2x AMD Opterons anzuhängen, aber ich bin noch nicht schlüssig ob es sich auszahlt. 50k PPD wären das "nur"... Preislich 2.7k €


----------



## p00nage (19. Januar 2011)

gibts nen thread schon dazu.

das gibt nur 50k ppd? dann hol dir 2x 2600k der bringt 30-40k ppd pro cpu


----------



## CheGuarana (19. Januar 2011)

Wuhuu ich bin in den TOP-20! Und bald ist auch diese hartnäckige Hürde namens TheWasp geschafft. Wer auch immer das ist


----------



## mattinator (19. Januar 2011)

Malte Schmidt schrieb:


> Und bald ist auch diese hartnäckige Hürde namens TheWasp geschafft.



Wenn Du noch ca. 11 bis 16 Server mietest wie den einen jetzt.


----------



## p00nage (19. Januar 2011)

Malte Schmidt schrieb:


> Wuhuu ich bin in den TOP-20! Und bald ist auch diese hartnäckige Hürde namens TheWasp geschafft. Wer auch immer das ist



Ich komm auch wieder, zurzeit läuft er nur auf halblast


----------



## mihapiha (19. Januar 2011)

Naja meine Idee ist es ja meinen jetzigen Rechner irgendwann durch diese Workstation zu ersetzen. Die F@H Sachen sollte jetzt nur zwischenzeitlich laufen. Intel wäre klar besser, aber die ändern ihre Sockets andauernd und dann kann man nicht nach einem oder zwei Jahren nachrüsten...

Hier ein paar SMP2 Links hinsichtlich PPD.

Folding Forum • View topic - Frame Times on BigAdv A3 projects.

Folding@home SMP2 Bonus Point Calculator

Mein jetziges System schafft, wie gesagt, maximal 80k PPD und mit weiteren 50k PPD ist man doch schon recht gut mit dabei. Ob es sich auszahlt bei dem Preis ist die wirkliche Frage...


----------



## p00nage (19. Januar 2011)

versteh da leider nicht die logik


----------



## mihapiha (19. Januar 2011)

Was ist nicht verständlich?


----------



## p00nage (19. Januar 2011)

naja mit sandy 2600k+ graka hast weit weniger geld ausgegeben und hsat ähnliche ppd leistung wie ne 2,7k euro workstation und amd hat auch schon oft ihre sockel geändert, klar die letzte zeit nicht aber von der Leistung hängen sie auch weit hinterher


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Januar 2011)

p00nage schrieb:


> amd hat auch schon oft ihre sockel geändert, klar die letzte zeit nicht aber von der Leistung hängen sie auch weit hinterher


Und der Bulldozer bekommt schon wieder einen neuen der nicht abwärtskompatibel sein soll!


----------



## mihapiha (19. Januar 2011)

SB ist ja auch eine Option. Ich schwanke hin und her was intelligent wäre. SB in meiner Vorstellung wären 1500 €. Nur habe ich keinen nutzen von so einem Rechner. Mein Hauptcomputer ist gut genug, und ich dachte dass er mit der Zeit zu einer Folding-Farm wird. Eine Workstation hat ja noch in einem Jahr eine rosige Zukunft... SB ist ja mehr oder minder schon schei*e wenn es um SLI oder CrossfireX geht. Ich meine da sind die Limitierungen schon da, und da wird SB meinen Hauptrechner nie ersetzen können...


----------



## p00nage (19. Januar 2011)

naja des 8/8 macht denk ich 3% aus  klar kann man ihn net mit highend vergleichen aber für den preis bietet sandy einfahc ne top leistung


----------



## acer86 (19. Januar 2011)

mihapiha schrieb:


> SB ist ja auch eine Option. Ich schwanke hin und her was intelligent wäre. SB in meiner Vorstellung wären 1500 €. Nur habe ich keinen nutzen von so einem Rechner. Mein Hauptcomputer ist gut genug, und ich dachte dass er mit der Zeit zu einer Folding-Farm wird. Eine Workstation hat ja noch in einem Jahr eine rosige Zukunft... SB ist ja mehr oder minder schon schei*e wenn es um SLI oder CrossfireX geht. Ich meine da sind die Limitierungen schon da, und da wird SB meinen Hauptrechner nie ersetzen können...



Wen du den SB hauptsächlich zum falten Benutzt wirst du kein Verlangsamung durch die PCI-e Anbindung feststellen.

Hat Bumble schon drüber geschrieben das erst bei einer Anbindung von PCi-e 4X ein ganz geringfügige Limitierung stattfindet 

z.b. bei mir hier auf mein HTPC auf ein alten A8N hab ich 2X GTS450 am Falten, das board hat nur PCI-e 1.1 und im Doppel Grafikkarten Modus nur 8 Lans pro PCI-e die Limitierung macht gerade mal 50PPD gegenüber den werten von Bumble oder A.Meier bei Baugleichen Karten.


----------



## mihapiha (20. Januar 2011)

Naja der Hauptrechner faltet eh recht solide. Für einen Spiele-Rechner auf 70-80k PPD zu kommen, ist ja nicht ganz ohne.

Es fehlt an Selbstüberwindung und Überzeugung in einen für das Falten einen exklusiven Rechner aufzustellen. Selbstüberwindung, da es sich ja um viel Geld handelt, und Überzeugung, da ich noch immer nicht sicher bin, was im Endeffekt für mich am besten wäre...

Bild unten zeigt den jetzigen Stand der Dinge. 
Es falten: 


3x GTX480 @ 820/1640/1900 MHz (1.075V)
1x GTX460 @ 850/1700/1800 MHz (0.975V)
1x Core i7 980X @ 4.27 GHz (1.38V)
Alle Falt-Komponenten mit Wasser gekühlt. Siehe Signatur...

Weiß irgendwer bereits was ein Intel 2600K SandyBridge im übertaktet zustand an PPD hohlen kann?


----------



## p00nage (20. Januar 2011)

Intel Unveils Sandy Bridge: Core i7 2600K, i5 2500K, i5 2400, i3 2100 CPUs - Folding@home - Legit Reviews

oder hier den habe ich gerade gefunden

2600K dedicated bigadv build w/pics@4900Mhz - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net

49k ppd ist doch krank für eine cpu allein


----------



## acer86 (20. Januar 2011)

mihapiha schrieb:


> Weiß irgendwer bereits was ein Intel 2600K SandyBridge im übertaktet zustand an PPD hohlen kann?



Hier ein erster Bericht von xXxatrush1987


> so mal kurzes update:
> 
> core i7 2600k@4400mhz 1,32V
> 
> ...



Mit ein SB 2600K @4,4GHz
Plus 4X GTS450 (je 100euro)bekommst du auch 80000PPD aus den System

und Stromverbrauch ist auch noch viel weniger als mit den Großen Karten.


----------



## davidof2001 (20. Januar 2011)

Werde morgen zu Caseking fahren und meine neue GTX570 GS abholen. Und dann muss ich noch bis zum Geburtstag warten weil sie mir teilweise geschenkt wird 
Bin schon gespannt wie die sich dann schlagen wird mit den Punkten und auch mit den Temperaturen (wegen dem Nichtreferenzkühler).


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Januar 2011)

davidof2001 schrieb:


> Werde morgen zu Caseking fahren und meine neue GTX570 GS abholen...
> Bin schon gespannt wie die sich dann schlagen wird mit den Punkten und auch mit den Temperaturen (wegen dem Nichtreferenzkühler).


 
Alles unter 14 KPPD mit "normalem" GPU3-Clienten würde mich enttäuschen


----------



## davidof2001 (20. Januar 2011)

Ach Mensch. An den anderen Client hab ja noch gar nicht gedacht. Da werd ich mich gleich mal einlesen.


----------



## CheGuarana (20. Januar 2011)

Keiner gratuliert mir zu Million. Ich merk schon, ihr könnt mich alle nicht leiden. Jaja. Da brauchts ihr goanet so scheinheilig zu grinsen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Januar 2011)

Malte Schmidt schrieb:


> Keiner gratuliert mir zu Million. Ich merk schon, ihr könnt mich alle nicht leiden. Jaja. Da brauchts ihr goanet so scheinheilig zu grinsen.


Sieh mal: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...35/119786-eine-wuerdigung-23.html#post2608248 

Musst nur am richtigen Ort schauen.


----------



## acer86 (20. Januar 2011)

Willkommen im Club

nee nee Wir haben dir Gratuliert guck mal hier:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/folding-home-pcgh-team-70335/119786-eine-wuerdigung-23.html

Da war der A.Meier wider schneller

p.s. hab auch die zweit Mille Voll


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Januar 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> Willkommen im Club
> 
> nee nee Wir haben dir Gratuliert guck mal hier:
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/folding-home-pcgh-team-70335/119786-eine-wuerdigung-23.html


Schneller.


----------



## T0M@0 (21. Januar 2011)

Malte Schmidt schrieb:


> Keiner gratuliert mir zu Million. Ich merk schon, ihr könnt mich alle nicht leiden. Jaja. Da brauchts ihr goanet so scheinheilig zu grinsen.



lol, es gibt auch noch andere threads, nicht nur die RuKa xD


----------



## p00nage (21. Januar 2011)

von euch hat zurzeit keiner ne 8800gt oder so rumliegen? grad meinem alten rechner nen x2 3800+ gegönnt und denk da könnte er weng mehr als ne 6800 ultra vertragen


----------



## T0M@0 (21. Januar 2011)

hätte eine GTX260 von Zotac


----------



## p00nage (21. Januar 2011)

naja des kommt wieder zu teuer ^^eig wollte ich garnix mehr in den pc stecken aber die cpu gabs für 12 inkl  und zurzeit ist noch nen amd 64 3500+ drin


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (21. Januar 2011)

moin moin,

bedibgt durch den umstand das ich doch sehr viel spiele und vor allem rumspiele an meinem rechner, habe ich big wu´s erstmal sein gelassen und mach nen paar kleine, auch ist die gts250 raus gewandert, weil ich sonst meine hd5850 nicht übertakten kann(voltage regulators lassen sich net ansprechen).

wenn meine gtx470 den Accelero extreme plus bekommt(28ter ist liefertermin meines händlers) wird ein weiterer großer schub kommen von mir(naja groß... so kleine 150k points happen.

hab auch in vorbereitung auf diese zeit meine ps3 ausgekramt um dann big wu´s am stück zu falten zu können, was dann die pure sandy bridge performance herauslässt.

ihr wisst garnicht was für ein sprung das war von meinen bisher verwendeten cpu´s(c2q9650x/phenom 2 x4 beide schwer übertaktet).

mfg


P.S.: hab meinen chef überedet bekommen die gts auf der arbeit bei langzeit stabilitäts test dazu stecken zu dürfen und zu folden" das mobo muss ja auch ein bissl traffic verkraften! XP" ^^


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Januar 2011)

p00nage schrieb:


> von euch hat zurzeit keiner ne 8800gt oder so rumliegen? grad meinem alten rechner nen x2 3800+ gegönnt und denk da könnte er weng mehr als ne 6800 ultra vertragen


 
Nein, 8800GT nicht
Aber demnächst könnten zwei 9800GT "frei" werden


----------



## p00nage (21. Januar 2011)

kannst mir ja ma ne pm schreiben was du dir so vorstellst und so


----------



## The Ian (21. Januar 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Alles unter 14 KPPD mit "normalem" GPU3-Clienten würde mich enttäuschen



ich hatte da jetzt schon mal nach dem "abnormalen" clienten gesucht, aber nichts gefunden....was genau meint ihr damit was bringt er und wie macht mans...einfach link posten reicht vielen dank


----------



## nfsgame (21. Januar 2011)

Ich glaube Bee meint mit "normal" den Tray und mit "abnormal" den Consolenclientm den es auf der DL-Seite nicht gibt. Dafür steht unter dem Link zum Tray ein Link ins Forum in dem man den Consolenclient findet.


----------



## T0M@0 (21. Januar 2011)

Was meint ihr macht eine Nvidia GT 430 so an PPD? Hat nur 96 Stream Prozessoren... aber ich würde gerne meine 9400GT in Rente schicken (z.Z nur für anschluss von 3. Monitor, da PPD/Watt verhältniss nicht stimmt)


----------



## nfsgame (21. Januar 2011)

4000 denk ich mal.


----------



## The Ian (21. Januar 2011)

und was bringt das ppd mäßig für nen unterschied beim console gpu clienten zu tray?


----------



## T0M@0 (21. Januar 2011)

das würde mir reichen 

hab in 2 Englischen foren gelesen, dass sie angeblich 7000 machen soll, was für mich sehr übertrieben aussieht 

@The IAN: Console macht etwas mehr PPD (extrem viel mehr wenn du dir ständig den viewer beim Tray auf machst xD)


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Januar 2011)

Und zur Erklärung:

Mit "normal" meinte ich die GPU3-Clienten 6800 bis 6806
Mit "abnormal" meinte ich den GPU3-Clienten 6811 aka. PSEUDO_BIG_GPU3


----------



## The Ian (21. Januar 2011)

ach ok danke


----------



## nfsgame (21. Januar 2011)

Achsoooo, kann man ja nicht riechen .


----------



## acer86 (21. Januar 2011)

Hi

Hier noch mal schlechte Nachrichten zum Thema Sockelbrand bei SB

jetzt sind auch ASUS Board´s betroffen!

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,8...pp-wegen-technischer-Probleme/Mainboard/News/


----------



## T0M@0 (21. Januar 2011)

hm, wie oft muss pcgh denn da noch hinschreiben, dass es KEIN Sockelbrand sein soll??? xD

Soll auch Bords geben, die aus anderen Gründen ausfallen


----------



## p00nage (21. Januar 2011)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> hm, wie oft muss pcgh denn da noch hinschreiben, dass es KEIN Sockelbrand sein soll??? xD
> 
> Soll auch Bords geben, die aus anderen Gründen ausfallen



jo des frag ich mich auch, war gestern auch schon so das es viele User Behauptet haben obwohl es ja schwarz auf weiß dort steht das es nicht so ist


----------



## Timmy99 (21. Januar 2011)

Sind die 6801er etc. für Alzheimer gedacht?
Hab mal wieder einen Blick in den GPU3 Viewer geworfen, und dort steht "Name: ALZHEIMER's DI"^^

MfG, Timmy99, 
die gelbe Ratte


----------



## T0M@0 (21. Januar 2011)

ich würde sagen ja:

Folding@Home Projects


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Januar 2011)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> hm, wie oft muss pcgh denn da noch hinschreiben, dass es KEIN Sockelbrand sein soll??? xD
> 
> Soll auch Bords geben, die aus anderen Gründen ausfallen


 
Nun, in der Meldung vom PCGH stand es *vier Mal *


----------



## CheGuarana (22. Januar 2011)

Sockelbrand hin oder her. Mit kanns mit meinem ThinkPad wohl eh nicht mehr erwischen. 
Und wenn son Server kaputtgeht ... wayne ... dann wirds innerhalb von 3 Stunden unentgeldlich ausgetauscht.


----------



## davidof2001 (22. Januar 2011)

So, mal ein kurzer Bericht zu meiner neuen GTX570 GS von Gainward.

Sie hat ja einen non-Referenzkühler mit zwei Propellern drauf. Die Lüftersteuerung der Karte habe ich aber schon mit dem Afterburner geregelt. wenn sie nun faltet pendelt sie sich bei angenehmen 76°c ein bei 20°C Raumtemperatur. Dabei ist sie dank Afterburner kaum rauszuhören und leistet wie schon woanders erwähnt um die 13300PPD bei einer 6801. Wenn ich die Lüftersteuerung der Karte überlasse würde sie sich irgendwo zwischen 65 und 70°C einpendeln. Dieser Temperaturunterschied würde aber mit massiger Lärmbelästigung erkauft werden. Also lasse ich sie etwas wärmer werden aber sie bleibt leise. 
Spulenfiepen habe ich bei meinem Modell jetzt noch gar nicht vernommen.


----------



## acer86 (22. Januar 2011)

davidof2001 schrieb:


> So, mal ein kurzer Bericht zu meiner neuen GTX570 GS von Gainward.
> 
> Sie hat ja einen non-Referenzkühler mit zwei Propellern drauf. Die Lüftersteuerung der Karte habe ich aber schon mit dem Afterburner geregelt. wenn sie nun faltet pendelt sie sich bei angenehmen 76°c ein bei 20°C Raumtemperatur. Dabei ist sie dank Afterburner kaum rauszuhören und leistet wie schon woanders erwähnt um die 13300PPD bei einer 6801. Wenn ich die Lüftersteuerung der Karte überlasse würde sie sich irgendwo zwischen 65 und 70°C einpendeln. Dieser Temperaturunterschied würde aber mit massiger Lärmbelästigung erkauft werden. Also lasse ich sie etwas wärmer werden aber sie bleibt leise.
> Spulenfiepen habe ich bei meinem Modell jetzt noch gar nicht vernommen.



Hi

Hört sich schon mal ganz gut an, Willst du die Karte Übertakten ?

würden sicher auch 15000PPD Möglich sein mit der Karte.

Eine frage hätte ich noch hast du ein Möglichkeit den Stromverbrauch zu messen ?

Wäre interessant wegen den PPD/Watt Verhältnis


----------



## davidof2001 (22. Januar 2011)

Na ich muss mal meinen Nachbarn/Elektriker fragen. Der hat bestimmt ein Messgerät. Und übertakten werde ich glaube nicht weiter machen. Von Hause aus ist sie ja schon leicht übertaktet.


----------



## Henninges (22. Januar 2011)

davidof2001 schrieb:


> So, mal ein kurzer Bericht zu meiner neuen GTX570 GS von Gainward...leistet wie schon woanders erwähnt um die 13300PPD bei einer 6801...



hmmm,... meine gtx470 @ stock reisst bei der 6801er gerade mal 1k ppd weniger...lohnt sich also nicht aufzurüsten...


----------



## T0M@0 (22. Januar 2011)

ist die GPU denn zu mindestens 98% ausgelastet?


----------



## Henninges (22. Januar 2011)

joa...


----------



## davidof2001 (22. Januar 2011)

Bei mir auch


----------



## acer86 (22. Januar 2011)

schade also wie schon vermutet ist die gtx 570 kein neues ppd/watt wunder.

bleibt noch die Hoffnung das die neue gtx560 ti da noch was reißen kan.

Aber mit etwas OC bei weniger Spannung sollte sie zumindest an die GTX460 im PPD/Watt Verhältnis ran kommen.

den sonst sind es bestimmt 220Watt bei gerade mal 13300PPD 
im verglich eine GTX460 180Watt 12500PPD

Bin mal gespannt was die Neuen GTX560er karten machen gibt ja schon unbestätigte ergebnisse von 14500 PPD .


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Januar 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> Eine frage hätte ich noch hast du ein Möglichkeit den Stromverbrauch zu messen ?
> 
> Wäre interessant wegen den PPD/Watt Verhältnis


 
Ich zitiere mich mal kurz selber:



Bumblebee schrieb:


> GTX570 @800/950/1600 - - 14032.2 PPD - - Komplettverbrauch 274 Watt


 
Wenn ich das System ohne Last laufen lasse dann messe ich 140 Watt
Ergo verbraucht sie beim Falten ca. 140 Watt
Das erscheint mir recht wenig - aber das ist es was ich messe

Offiziellen Quellen zufolge kann sie (maximale Leistungsaufnahme) 219 Watt "verbraten"


----------



## davidof2001 (22. Januar 2011)

Na ich werde mich mam demnächst ans Leistungmessen machen. Und dann mal schauen ob ich sie auch undervolten kann. Gibt es dazu eigentlich gescheite HowTos? Hab grad nicht die Zeit mich auf die Suche zu begeben.


----------



## acer86 (22. Januar 2011)

Dan kan dir sicher Bumble weiter helfen

Kannst dich einfach ran tasten mit den MSI Afterburner 

z.b. bei mein GTS450 glh´s konnte ich von Standard 1.067V auf 1.012V runter gehen ohne das es zu Aussetzern kam, bringt eine Ersparnis von ca. 15Watt 

bei den großen Karten ist die Ersparnis sicher mehr


----------



## nfsgame (22. Januar 2011)

Na, was wird das ?


----------



## acer86 (22. Januar 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Na, was wird das ?



EVGA SR2 würde ich mal tippen

ein neuer Faltserver?


----------



## tom7 (22. Januar 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Na, was wird das ?



Grad mal nachgeschaut wie teuer das ist...
Hast du das neu gekauft, oder irgendwo gebraucht bekommen?


----------



## The Ian (22. Januar 2011)

könnten aber auch nur 2 normale boards sein, ODER einfach nur sinnlose abdeckkappen^^


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Januar 2011)

Mein Tipp geht auch in Richtung EVGA SR2


----------



## tom7 (22. Januar 2011)

The Ian schrieb:


> könnten aber auch nur 2 normale boards sein, ODER einfach nur sinnlose abdeckkappen^^



Hehe, das stimmt wohl
Glaube aber irgendwo schon mal was in dieser Richtung gelesen zu haben:


Bumblebee schrieb:


> Mein Tipp geht auch in Richtung EVGA SR2



Bin sehr gespannt was dabei raus kommt!!


----------



## nfsgame (22. Januar 2011)

Eine Graka ist auf dem letzten Bild nicht drauf .

Ist aber nicht meins, wird nen neuer Falter von Cyrano68.


----------



## p00nage (22. Januar 2011)

wird ein sr2 aber nicht für nfs warst schneller


----------



## acer86 (22. Januar 2011)

Schönes Board

wird ein guter Faltserver

Darf man erfahren was Für CPU´s verbaut wurden sind?

p.s. der singel 120er Radi ist ja süß der sieht so verloren aus neben den Monster Mainboard


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Januar 2011)

Schönes Board, aber mit 3 GTX470? 

Wenn es ja ein Faltserver wird wäre, da nicht 6 GTS450 die bessere Wahl? 

Ich weiss ja nicht wie die Preise in Deutschland sind, aber 6 GTS450 sind bei uns in der Schweiz gleich teuer wie 3 GTX470.


----------



## nfsgame (22. Januar 2011)

Sind zwei E5620 drauf, werden aber gut übertaktet . In den Rechner kommen zwei der vier 470, zwei weitere wandern in den "alten" Falter mit i7 920 und P6T6 noch rein.


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Januar 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Eine Graka ist auf dem letzten Bild nicht drauf .
> 
> Ist aber nicht meins, wird nen neuer Falter von Cyrano68.


 
Mir gefällt auch der Ojektivdeckel von Canon 



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Schönes Board, aber mit 3 GTX470?
> 
> Wenn es ja ein Faltserver wird wäre, da nicht 6 GTS450 die bessere Wahl?
> 
> Ich weiss ja nicht wie die Preise in Deutschland sind, aber 6 GTS450 sind bei uns in der Schweiz gleich teuer wie 3 GTX470.


 
Na ja - wie man(n) auch sieht sollen die auf WaKü ümgerüstet werden; das relativiert die "Preissache"


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Januar 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Na ja - wie man(n) auch sieht sollen die auf WaKü ümgerüstet werden; das relativiert die "Preissache"


Wie man nimmt, auch mit 3 GTS450 schlägt man ja bekanntlich 2 GTX470, wäre preislich ungefär gleich nach dem Wakü-Umbau, aber lassen wir das.


----------



## p00nage (22. Januar 2011)

was kommt dann eig als radi zum einsatz ?


----------



## nfsgame (22. Januar 2011)

1x 360 mit doppelter Breite, 2x 120 mit doppelter Breite.

Edit: Bild vom Radisandwich , bei nem 140er hätts Probleme mit nem Aluteil im Case gegeben. Sorry das der Fokus nicht ganz sitzt, Schnappschuss mit MF bringts iwie nicht so.


----------



## Henninges (23. Januar 2011)

hat schon jemand den nv266.58er treiber, in hinblick auf mehr ppd, installiert ?


----------



## acer86 (23. Januar 2011)

Henninges schrieb:


> hat schon jemand den nv266.58er treiber, in hinblick auf mehr ppd, installiert ?



Hi

hab seit ein paar Tagen den 266.35 drauf

bringt aber weder mehr punkte noch sonst irgend etwas


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Januar 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> hab seit ein paar Tagen den 266.35 drauf
> 
> bringt aber weder mehr punkte noch sonst irgend etwas


 
Jupp, bei mir das selbe Bild - nix besser - nix schlechter

Das sowohl bei 2xx- als auch bei 4xx- und 5xx-Karten

Insofern kann ich auch das "GPU verbraucht weniger CPU-Power" nicht wirklich bestätigen


----------



## acer86 (23. Januar 2011)

Hi

Hab mal eine Frage an alle Bastler hier 

Ich will meine GTX460 für ein Späteres Projekt auf singel slot umbauen, das Problem ist wo ich mir nicht sicher bin der zweite DVI Anschluss in der zweiten Slot blende, kann ich den einfach wegschneiden oder könnte das zum defekt der Karte führen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Januar 2011)

Uiiii - da ist mir grad ein* määchtiges *Bild ins Auge gesprungen - wäre es ev möglich das etwas kleiner zu machen??

duu see Doppigg:

Ich wäre maximal vorsichtig mit solchen Schneideaktionen
Allzuschnell hat man dabei einen Kurzschluss 

Falls man das Teil nicht ausstecken kann (ja, soll es geben) würde ich eher zum Lötkolben greifen
Ich allerdings würde es wohl - im Zweifelsfall - einfach so belassen


----------



## nfsgame (23. Januar 2011)

2x E5620 @ 3,6GHz, eine GTX470 ohne OC


----------



## The Master of MORARE (23. Januar 2011)

Sieht ja mächtig aus !
Steht beim kaum sichtbaren "Gutschrift"-Feld etwas mit 99?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (23. Januar 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> 2x E5620 @ 3,6GHz, eine GTX470 ohne OC



alter! heilige schei°e! 
häng mal ein Energieaufnahmemesser dran.


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Januar 2011)

Heiligs Blechle - daas ist "Dickmann"; da sehen meine gut28 KPPD sehr schmächtig aus


----------



## Henninges (23. Januar 2011)

hammer !


----------



## The Ian (23. Januar 2011)

@nfs: wie lange brauch der für so ne bigwu?? 24h? krasse sch****




acer86 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Hab mal eine Frage an alle Bastler hier
> 
> Ich will meine GTX460 für ein Späteres Projekt auf singel slot umbauen, das Problem ist wo ich mir nicht sicher bin der zweite DVI Anschluss in der zweiten Slot blende, kann ich den einfach wegschneiden oder könnte das zum defekt der Karte führen.



wenn du glück hast sind die kontakte gesteckt und man kann die einfach rausziehen, wenn nicht gibt es 2 möglichkeiten
1) abschneiden...sieht nicht toll aus und sollte dann entsprechend gebogen werden, damit kein kurzer ensteht, ist aber an sich die beste alternativvarieante, da wenn die stifte richtig gebogen sind und keinen kontakt haben, dann passiert auch nix...zur not mal den rest der karte abkleben und mit lack über die kontakte sprühen, somit können die dann keinen kurzen mehr ausbilden
2) ablöten...sieht zwar besser aus, ist aber mit den lötpunkten gefärlich, da diese sich leicht verbinden können also hier sehr sehr sehr sehr vorsichtig, weil wenn einmal zusammen sehr schlecht wieder auseinander...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. Januar 2011)

Hammerteil! 

Was haltet ihr hiervon?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


WU abgeliefert, aber keine Punkte?


----------



## davidof2001 (23. Januar 2011)

Oder um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen beim abschneiden, einfach zwischen die abgeschnittenen Enden eine Wurst Heißkleber legen. Dann sind sie fixiert und einen Kurzen gibt es auch nicht.


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Januar 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Hammerteil!
> 
> Was haltet ihr hiervon?
> 
> ...


 
Verstehe ich jetzt grad nicht - bei mir siehst du anders aus (vgl. Bild)


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. Januar 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Verstehe ich jetzt grad nicht - bei mir siehst du anders aus (vgl. Bild)


Nicht bei mir, sondern bei meinem Freund, faltet unter VoodooGott.
Momentan Teamplatz 2'770.


----------



## acer86 (23. Januar 2011)

Ok erst mal danke an alle für die Infos 

werde es mit abschneiden Probieren und dan mit etwas Heißkleber Fixieren.

Erkennt der client bei ein SR2 Mainboard die beiden CPU´s als eine an?
oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden?


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Januar 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> Erkennt der client bei ein SR2 Mainboard die beiden CPU´s als eine an?
> oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden?


 
Offensichtlich (gemäss Screenie) sieht er einen "DUAL"
Aber das ist ja bloss die Namensgebung durch den Nutzer


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (23. Januar 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Nicht bei mir, sondern bei meinem Freund, faltet unter VoodooGott.
> Momentan Teamplatz 2'770.



sowas hab ich mit einer gts250 auch schonmal 9mal hintereinander geschafft, unstable machine ist zauberwort, oder einfacher gesagt: mist gerechnet.

mfg

p.s.: beim nächsten update bin ich millionär^^


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Januar 2011)

xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> p.s.: beim nächsten update bin ich millionär^^


 
Echt?? HHHMMMM *grübel* .... koomisch

.. Dabei sehe ich gar keine Falt-Signatur unter deinem Namen hier .. 

 *Zaunpfahl wieder wegleg*


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (23. Januar 2011)

hmm musst du wohl nochmal gucken würd ich sagen, ich meine ich hatte da eine*hust*^^

2600k löppt nun 4,6ghz bei 1,368V, macht:
 17kppd bei 6701etc
24kppd bei den normalen(6062etc)
22kppd bei 6042
45+kppd bei bigadv, aber die sind zu groß wenn man neben bei noch arbeitet/spielt

durch das viele spielen zeigt sich das leider kaum in den stats

mfg


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Januar 2011)

xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> hmm musst du wohl nochmal gucken würd ich sagen, ich meine ich hatte da eine*hust*^^


 
Ei, da isse ja 

Und @2600k - ja, das Teil schaufelt ganz schön was weg


----------



## p00nage (23. Januar 2011)

aber sind recht viel volt für 4,6ghz wenn man so die erfahrungen von anderen liest


----------



## nfsgame (23. Januar 2011)

Im Taskmanager werden 16 Diagramme angezeigt. Werden also zusammengefasst (8+HT).
Man sollte nur nen OS verwenden das Zweisockel-Systeme unterstützt , mit Windows 7 Home Premium kommt man nicht so weit  (Server 2008 tuts erstmal).

Im gesamten oberen Stockwerk hab ich jetzt übrigens angenehme 25°C, heute morgen warns noch 11°C.


----------



## p00nage (23. Januar 2011)

nicht schlecht ^^


----------



## nfsgame (23. Januar 2011)

PPD-Ergebnis der Umbauaktion (mit dem kleinen Bruder des SR2-Falters). Der SMP ist leider um knapp 20k ppd eingebrochen durch Neustarts.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (23. Januar 2011)

Auch ein wertzuschätzendes Ergebnis .
NFS wirft mit PPD-Bomben .


----------



## user001 (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

Ich habe folgendes Problem (immer noch/wieder):

Der SMP2 client kann keine Verbindung zum server aufbauen oder es gibt nichts zu falten.

Original sieht das wie folgt aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachdem ich den client neu aufgestzt hatte, hat es (gestern und bis heute abend) wieder funktioniert. Jetzt habe ich aber das gleiche Problem wieder festgestellt.

Ich habe dann bei den Einstellungen der Verknüpfung unter Ziel: " -bigadv" herausgenommen und den client neu gestartet. Danach hat es funktioniert.
Ich habe den client gleich wieder geschlossen und " -bigadv" hinzugefügt.
Und es funktioniert wieder.

Aber muss jetzt nach jedem Durchgang irgendeine Einstellung löschen und diese dann wieder eintragen? Das kann es doch nicht sein

Evtl. kann mir einer helfen.


----------



## schrotflinte56 (23. Januar 2011)

@nfs
was ist das für ein gehäuse ist vom sr2-falter?

mfg


----------



## Julian Kruck (23. Januar 2011)

user001 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich habe folgendes Problem (immer noch/wieder):
> 
> ...



eventuell ist ein Server bei dene überlastet. Der client wählt dann nach einem durchgang diesen mit einer bestimmten Wu aus, bekommt aber nichts. Wenn du jetzt auf small stellst, nimmt er nen anderen Server --> funzt
stellst du jetzt wieder auf big um, versucht er vielleicht von nem anderen Server ne andere große WU runter zu laden --> funzt

deswegen würd ich mal abwarten und guggn ob er sich irgendwann wieder eine runderlädt. oder es gibt doch so ne seite auf der man die stats der server sehen kann, ob se überlastet/down etc sind. weiß allerdings nicht die adresse...
da mal drauf guggn


----------



## user001 (23. Januar 2011)

Julian Kruck schrieb:


> Wenn du jetzt auf small stellst, nimmt er nen anderen Server --> funzt
> stellst du jetzt wieder auf big um, versucht er vielleicht von nem anderen Server ne andere große WU runter zu laden --> funzt


Entschuldige bitte, ich bin ein F@H noob.
 Von "small auf big umstellen" heißt: "-bigadv" löschen bzw. wieder hinzufügen. Sehe ich das richtig?

Außer abwarten (und nach jedem Durchgang nachsehen, ob alles noch geht) kann ich so oder so wenig machen.


----------



## Julian Kruck (23. Januar 2011)

ja so kann man es sehn... recht verallgemeinert aber grob passts.


----------



## nfsgame (23. Januar 2011)

schrotflinte56 schrieb:


> @nfs
> was ist das für ein gehäuse ist vom sr2-falter?
> 
> mfg


Lian Li PC-V2120B schwarz, schallgedämmt | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Ist brechend voll , der Mainboardschlitten is zu kurz .

@user001: Firewall hast du doch wohl hoffentlich schon gechecked, nicht ?


----------



## The Ian (24. Januar 2011)

nfs....was/wofür ist der evbot anschluss bei dem mb hinten am slot??


----------



## The Master of MORARE (24. Januar 2011)

The Ian schrieb:


> nfs....was/wofür ist der evbot anschluss bei dem mb hinten am slot??


Für diesen kleinen "Game-Boy" .
EVGA | Articles | EVGA EVBot

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XeyDg4P-0GU


----------



## The Ian (24. Januar 2011)

na son humbug...
schon mal gemessen was der rechner frisst?...ist da eigendlich die wasser tem noch in ordnung oder scon recht hoch, da ja die gpu mit 70°C schon recht warm ist für ne wakü


----------



## The Master of MORARE (24. Januar 2011)

Sieht eher danach aus, als wären die GPUs im kleinen Bruder des SR-2-Falters mit Lukü unterwegs .


----------



## Knutowskie (24. Januar 2011)

alter... 400 ökken fürn Gehäuse... da drückts einen wohl mächtig? Dafür bekommt man schon wertvolle Hardware, die PPD abliefert...

Aber zum Innenleben: Was steckt denn da so drin? Sieht ja schon brachial aus... 50k PPD... da wirste wohl bald wieder an mir vorbeiziehen.


----------



## nfsgame (24. Januar 2011)

Neenee, das sind die Rechner von Cyrano68 , ich bin nur sein "Schrauber" .

Im kleinen ist auch ne Wakü, leider ist der 360er bisschen Überfordert. Da kommt wohl noch nen 280er dazu.
Im SR2Falter geht die Wassertemp mit auf 600rpm gedrosselten Lüftern gerade so noch inordnung, Mit 1200rpm sinds auch im Somme rkeine Probleme (hatten beim Testlauf auch 32°C hie rim Zimemr .


----------



## Soldat0815 (24. Januar 2011)

Wenn du paar Posts vorher schaust siehst du das innenleben und noch weiter davor die Hardware. Aber ich kann dir sagen das Innenleben ist auch nicht von schlechten Eltern


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Januar 2011)

@nfsgame: Heizt der Rechner das Zimmer so stark auf oder bereitest du dich schon auf die Ferien vor? 

Wirst ja wohl kaum ein so grosser "Gfrörli" sein. 

Mir sind ja 24° schon zu warm.


----------



## nfsgame (24. Januar 2011)

Die beiden Rechner haben so extrem geheizt . 4x GTX470, 1x GTX250, 2x Xeon E5620 @ 4,0 (4,4 mit Turbo), 1x i7 920 @ 3,8GHz und mein Netburst-Homeserver .

T-Shirt war mehr als angenehm , normal leb ich auch locker mit 15°C ,


----------



## user001 (24. Januar 2011)

Mal eine Frage zwischendurch: Funktioniert HFM.NET mit dem single-core tray client? Ich habe auf einem Laptop (intel celeron m 570) den genannten client installiert und wollte sehen wie viele Punkte es gibt. Leider zeigen weder FAHMON noch HFM.NET irgendetwas brauchbares an. ( Überall steht "0", "Unknown", "Unassigned Core" usw.) Auf meinem PC habe ich HFM.NET eingerichtet und dort funktioniert es (ich denke also, dass ich beim Einrichten der Überwachungstools keine Fehler gemacht habe). Irgendwie scheint alles was bei F@H probiere, fehlerhaft zu sein.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Januar 2011)

Funktioniert schon, bei HFM.NET auf "Douwmload Projects From Standfort" klicken und er kennt sie.


----------



## davidof2001 (24. Januar 2011)

So, ich hab mich mal rangemacht, meine GTX570 zu undervolten. Leider kann ich noch nicht sagen wie sich das auf den Stromverbrauch auswirkt weil ich meinen Elektriker bis jetzt noch nicht gesehen habe wegen dem Messgerät.
Ich habe die Karte via MSI Afterburner 2.1.0 beta 6 geundervolted. Standard liegt eine Spannung von 1,012 Volt an. Ich habe jetzt erstmal 1,000V angelegt und lasse erstmal falten. Kann man für so etwas auch sagen das Folging der beste Test ist? Also macht es sich beim Falten auch bemerkbar falls es zu wenig Spannung sein sollte? Bis jetzt läuft es nämlich gut und sie ist gute 5 bis 6 °C kühler geworden.


----------



## Soldat0815 (24. Januar 2011)

Also F@H ist da schon sehr gut, hab bei mir auch undervoltet und übertaktet und er hat sofort gemeckert wenns zuviel war.

Aber du musst es schon paar Tage laufen lassen bei mir ists auch mal erst ein Tag später abgespackt.

aber erwarte nicht zuviel wenn ich bei meiner GTX460 von 1Volt auf 1,025Volt gehe sinds grad mal 3Watt mehr Verbrauch.


----------



## davidof2001 (25. Januar 2011)

Ja gut. Schinkel danke für die Antwort. Dann werd ich es mal testen. Wie äußern sich die Fehler dann eigentlich? Bekommt man einen BS oder kackt nur der Treiber ab?


----------



## Soldat0815 (25. Januar 2011)

Also entweder F@H meckert dauernd rum wegen unstable Machine oder der Treiber kackt ab. Die neuen Grakas Takten sich auch automatisch wieder aufn Standarttakt wenns viel zu viel war.


----------



## davidof2001 (25. Januar 2011)

Na wie gesagt. Übertaktet ist sie nicht bzw. ist sie schon von Hause aus. Aber ich wollte sie halt noch etwas kühler bekommen obwohl der Gainwardkühler gute Arbeit leistet.


----------



## Mettsemmel (25. Januar 2011)

Kann es sein, dass Grakas weitaus sensibler sind, was übertaktungsbedingten unstable-machine-error betrifft?
Bevor ich auf SMP2 umgestiegen bin, war die Spanne riesig groß zwischen Artefakte erzeugen/total hängen und unstable-machine-error.
CPU hab ich noch nicht übertaktet, hatte es aber eigentlich mal vor


----------



## Soldat0815 (25. Januar 2011)

Bei mir wars bis jetzt so das der PC bei zu hochgetakteter CPU nicht mehr hochfuhr oder ich eher einen Bluescreen bekommen habe als das F@H meckert.
Deswegen kommt es denke ich einen nur so vor als wärs in richtung Graka sensibler weil die Graka beim Hochfahren nicht belastet wird und deswegen auch nicht vorher schon aussteigen kann.


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Januar 2011)

davidof2001 schrieb:


> So, ich hab mich mal rangemacht, meine GTX570 zu undervolten.


 
Nur der Vollständigkeit halber - meine läuft mit 0.970V


----------



## The Ian (25. Januar 2011)

also bei mir läuft fah auch noch bei shaderraten, wo sich der triber bei spielen hingegen resettet...kommt halt immer drauf an was nun gemach/gebraucht wird...


----------



## davidof2001 (25. Januar 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Nur der Vollständigkeit halber - meine läuft mit 0.970V



bin auch bei 0,975V angekommen. Bisher läuft es noch.

EDIT: Client abgestürzt UNSTABLE_MACHINE. Wieder hochgedreht auf 0,988V. Wir testen weiter.


----------



## p00nage (25. Januar 2011)

geht bei euch News and Updates - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats ? ich kann die seite nicht mehr öffnen


----------



## magic 007 (25. Januar 2011)

wenn du die stats meinst, meine funktionieren!


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Januar 2011)

Ditto - funzt perfekt


----------



## nichtraucher91 (25. Januar 2011)

mal zwei fragen an unsere PS3 Falter:
Wie lange brauchte die Konsole zum falten einer WU?
und Wie lang ist die DL?

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## p00nage (25. Januar 2011)

denke so 5-6h , aber bringen mmn kaum credits

ps bei mir geht stats seite auch wieder


----------



## Schmicki (25. Januar 2011)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> mal zwei fragen an unsere PS3 Falter:
> Wie lange brauchte die Konsole zum falten einer WU?
> und Wie lang ist die DL?



Eine WU auf der PS3 dauert ungefähr 6 Stunden. Bevorzugte Deadline liegt bei 3 Tagen, endgültige Deadline bei 6 Tagen.


----------



## davidof2001 (25. Januar 2011)

So, ich berichte mal weiter von meinen OC und undervolting Versuchen. 
Also Spannung ist wie gehabt auf 0,988 geblieben. Vorhin habe ich mich ein klein wenig durch den entsprechenden OC-Thread geforstet und mich etwas belesen. 
Mitlerweile läuft sie mit 800MHzGPU/1000MHz Memory/1600MHz Shader mit 0,988V. Die PPD liegen aktuell bei einer 6801er WU bei 14000 bis 14200. 
Irgendwelche Anmerkungen oder Kommentare dazu?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (25. Januar 2011)

Schmicki schrieb:


> Eine WU auf der PS3 dauert ungefähr 6 Stunden. Bevorzugte Deadline liegt bei 3 Tagen, endgültige Deadline bei 6 Tagen.



hab grade dein How To gelesen. 
wenn die PS3 1000PPD bringt und eine WU 6h braucht, dann macht eine WU 250P. Richtig? 

dann gibts von mir hoffl demnächst wieder 500P am Tag.

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## p00nage (25. Januar 2011)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> hab grade dein How To gelesen.
> wenn die PS3 1000PPD bringt und eine WU 6h braucht, dann macht eine WU 250P. Richtig?
> 
> dann gibts von mir hoffl demnächst wieder 500P am Tag.
> ...



macht aber glaub ich nur 800p soweit ichs im kopf hab


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (25. Januar 2011)

p00nage schrieb:


> macht aber glaub ich nur 800p soweit ichs im kopf hab



meine ps3(slim/320gb) macht in 6stunden +/- 30min
251points

wenn ich sie den falten lasse, gts250 udn 2600k fidne ich dann doch effektiver, obwohl jeder point zählt!

mfg


----------



## nichtraucher91 (25. Januar 2011)

ich habe nur ein Lappy, welches aber nicht mehr faltet. noch mal verzichte ich nicht sechs Wochen auf mein Lappy. Drum wird die PS3 ab dem nächst öfter mal dran sein.... sobald die da ist^^


----------



## p00nage (25. Januar 2011)

xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> meine ps3(slim/320gb) macht in 6stunden +/- 30min
> 251points
> 
> wenn ich sie den falten lasse, gts250 udn 2600k fidne ich dann doch effektiver, obwohl jeder point zählt!
> ...



lasse meine auch nur ab und zu falten weils mmn zu wenig ppd sind


----------



## PCGHGS (25. Januar 2011)

...endlich unter den Top 100


----------



## p00nage (25. Januar 2011)

PCGHGS schrieb:


> ...endlich unter den Top 100



gz weiter so


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Januar 2011)

PCGHGS schrieb:


> ...endlich unter den Top 100




Was PS3 anbelangt, sag ich nur eins: 2797 durchgefaltete WU's.


----------



## p00nage (25. Januar 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Was PS3 anbelangt, sag ich nur eins: 2797 durchgefaltete WU's.



meine hat noch nichtma 100 gemacht


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Januar 2011)

p00nage schrieb:


> meine hat noch nichtma 100 gemacht


Meine faltet Mitte März auch schon 3 Jahre, allerdings nur in den Ferien 24/7.


----------



## p00nage (25. Januar 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Meine faltet Mitte März auch schon 3 Jahre, allerdings nur in den Ferien 24/7.



Ich hab meine erst seit Oktober


----------



## acer86 (25. Januar 2011)

Meine GTX 460 hat gerade ihre 1067 WU Vollendet


----------



## T0M@0 (26. Januar 2011)

pas projekt gibts garnicht ;( Folding@Home Projects
@PCGHGS: Gratz


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. Januar 2011)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> pas projekt gibts garnicht ;( Folding@Home Projects
> @PCGHGS: Gratz


acer86 meinte, seine GTX460 habe schon 1'067WU's durchgefaltet.


----------



## acer86 (26. Januar 2011)

Hi @ nfsgame

Ich beobachte seit du den Rechner Vorgestellt hast Cyrano68 Punkte auf der Seite 
Kakao Stats - Team Members - PC Games Hardware

Faltet er schon mit den SR2 Monster ?
Frage deshalb weil ich da noch keine fertige BigWu gesehen habe, müsste doch eigentlich bald eine Reinkommen oder liege ich da falsch?


----------



## nfsgame (26. Januar 2011)

Dadurch das wir notgezwungen von 7 HP auf Server 2008 ausweichen mussten (Zweisockelunterstützung) und getsern 7 Ultimate ins Haus kam, haben wir den Rechner kurz vor Vollendung der ersten Big plattgemacht. Clients kommen heute Abend wieder drauf.


----------



## Bumblebee (26. Januar 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Dadurch das wir notgezwungen von 7 HP auf Server 2008 ausweichen mussten (Zweisockelunterstützung) und gestern 7 Ultimate ins Haus kam, haben wir den Rechner kurz vor Vollendung der ersten Big plattgemacht. Clients kommen heute Abend wieder drauf.


 
Ja seid ihr denn des Wahnsinns?? 
Da plätten die beiden, und bügeln und machen und schwitzen
Und dann kommt ihr und meuchelt den Rechner.... 

Dafür müsste man(n) euch 

So, mehr passende Smilies habe ich nicht gefunden - also zurück in den Normal-Modus


----------



## davidof2001 (26. Januar 2011)

So, ein weiterer Zwischenbericht von mir und meiner GTX570. Ich bin mittlerweile angekommen bei 850/1700/2200 bei Stock vCore. Ich kann aber noch nicht sagen ob es wirklich faltstabil ist da ich heute kaum Zeit hatte. Aber das wird die Zeit bringen. An PPD kommen zur Zeit bei einer 6801er WU zwischen 14900 und 15200 raus. Die Steigerung ist schon nicht schlecht wie ich finde.


----------



## computertod (26. Januar 2011)

was müsste eig. ne P6041 auf meinem Q6600 @ 3Ghz bringen?
und was müsste die für eine TPF haben? rechnet jetzt schon 25 min. am 1. Prozent...


----------



## acer86 (26. Januar 2011)

Hi

sind Alle kerne Ausgelastet?

bei den flag´s musst du -smp 4 setzten 

bei den Wu´s sollten eine TPF von 6:30 bei raus kommen bei dein CPU mit im Hintergrund laufenden GPU Client


----------



## computertod (26. Januar 2011)

also als flags sind atm '-smp 4 -forceasm' gesetzt. alle 4 Kerne sind zu 100% ausgelastet und die 8800GT faltet auch noch 
TPF is atm 36:03


----------



## acer86 (26. Januar 2011)

computertod schrieb:


> also als flags sind atm '-smp 4 -forceasm' gesetzt. alle 4 Kerne sind zu 100% ausgelastet und die 8800GT faltet auch noch
> TPF is atm 36:03



wie viel Leistung bekommt Der SMP client im Tankmanager? 

36min ist schon Arg lang 

wie weit ist die WU in % jetzt?

solltest schon bis 4-5% warten bis die Werte stimmen im HFM.net


----------



## mattinator (26. Januar 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> 36min ist schon Arg lang



Die von Dir zuerst genannten 6:30 erscheinen mir jedoch schon arg kurz:



acer86 schrieb:


> bei den Wu´s sollten eine TPF von 6:30 bei raus  kommen bei dein CPU mit im Hintergrund laufenden GPU Client



Mein Xeon X3380@Stock kommt beim Projekt 6041 auf min. 22:56 Minuten.


----------



## Bumblebee (26. Januar 2011)

Hier noch meine Werte mit dem Q6600 aus der Sig.

Avg. Time / Frame : 00:19:59 - 5'193.4 PPD


----------



## Muschkote (26. Januar 2011)

> Die von Dir zuerst genannten 6:30 erscheinen mir jedoch schon arg kurz:


 
Das sehe ich genauso, die 6041 ist eine von der grösseren Sorte. Nicht verwechseln mit den Normalen SMP WUs. Mit i7 920 @3.8GHz ca. 10min/Frame.


----------



## acer86 (26. Januar 2011)

Entschuldigung 

ich dachte das sind die "kleinen" SMP WU´s 

ich hätte vielleicht vorher in HFM.net nachsehen sollen bevor ich hier Rum Klug ******* 



> Project ID: 6041
> Core: GRO-A3
> Credit: 1395
> Frames: 100
> ...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Januar 2011)

Kennt sich jemand von euch mit dem SLI-Patch aus?

Seid dem Treiberupdate von 258.** auf 266.58 stürzt mir der Treiber ab sobald ich SLI aktivieren will. 

Sauber Deinstellation mit anschliessender Neuinstallation hat keinen Erfolg gebracht.


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (27. Januar 2011)

Muschkote schrieb:


> Das sehe ich genauso, die 6041 ist eine von der grösseren Sorte. Nicht verwechseln mit den Normalen SMP WUs. Mit i7 920 @3.8GHz ca. 10min/Frame.



selbst auf dem i72600k mit 4,6ghz hat man nur eine frametime von 7.27min.
aber lohnt halt wenn man ca 11kpoints dafür bekommt udn 2 am tag schafft.


mfg


----------



## p00nage (27. Januar 2011)

xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> selbst auf dem i72600k mit 4,6ghz hat man nur eine frametime von 7.27min.
> aber lohnt halt wenn man ca 11kpoints dafür bekommt udn 2 am tag schafft.
> 
> 
> mfg



aber mit bigs würdest du doch auf mehr ppd kommen oder nicht ?


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Januar 2011)

p00nage schrieb:


> aber mit bigs würdest du doch auf mehr ppd kommen oder nicht ?


 
Aber sicher doch
Wenn mein Board endlich kommt (*fingertrommel*) dann faltet das Teil nur *BIG*'s


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (27. Januar 2011)

p00nage schrieb:


> aber mit bigs würdest du doch auf mehr ppd kommen oder nicht ?



klar so um die 45kppd+ aber ist einfach zu unflexibel, momentan macht er die "kleinen"(6062etc) und ich kann nebenbei noch gut was mit dem rechner machen ohne die rechenzeit unendlich lange zu verlängern.

die 6041er bekomme ich auch nur selten, deshalb stört es mich nicht das sie mal länger dauern.

ach ja, udn ich pflüg eh grade durch die stats nach oben, also bis ich bigs machen muss um noch weiter nach oben zu kommen dauert es auch noch ein wenig.

mfg


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Januar 2011)

xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> ach ja, und ich pflüg eh grade durch die stats nach oben, also bis ich bigs machen muss um noch weiter nach oben zu kommen dauert es auch noch ein wenig.


 
Wüsste ich es nicht besser dann würde ich nach diesem Satz denken, dass du nur für den Rang faltest und gar nicht im Dienste der Wissenschaft


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (27. Januar 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Wüsste ich es nicht besser dann würde ich nach diesem Satz denken, dass du nur für den Rang faltest und gar nicht im Dienste der Wissenschaft



Stats(aber die Stats!!!  ) sind aber ein prima Langzeitmotivator, vor allem wenn man sehr lange "atifolding" geplagt war^^.
Nein, grundsätzlich Folding ist für die Wissenschaft, aber dieses Punkte-pushing mach ich fürs Ego. Und ist halt nen Ansporn in die Top 100 zu kommen, und dann drin zu bleiben.

Und wär es mir nur um die Punkte gegangen, hätte ich wohl seit dem August 2008 meine HD4850 einfach durchlaufen lassen, um möglichst viele zu Grinden.
aber Energieeffizienz stand da doch schnell im Vordergrund.
bringt mir ja nichts wenn ich alle Krankheiten der Welt heile aber der Planet dank Energieverschwendung grade am verbrennen ist^^- so denke ich zumindest.

Grundgedanke Wissenschaft-> Motivation Stats-> und die Vernunft kümmert sich um die Energiebilanz.


mfg


----------



## computertod (27. Januar 2011)

so siehts jetzt gerade aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


gestartet hab ich den Clienten heute früh um 7:05


----------



## T0M@0 (27. Januar 2011)

mein smp client hat sich heute einen neuen core gezogen 

seitdem ist mein OC nicht mehr stabil und ich musste beim x6 auf 3500Mhz runter 
hat sich euer client auch was gezogen?


----------



## The Master of MORARE (27. Januar 2011)

Mein Linuxclient faltet fröhlich weiter... kein neuer Core im Ordner.
Wie heißt der gute Böse Core denn?


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Januar 2011)

Nope, kein neuer Core hier


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Januar 2011)

Nix, nada.


----------



## T0M@0 (28. Januar 2011)

keine Ahnung xD hab alles gelöscht... sah aber so aus als wenn er sich den A3 einfach nocheinmal gezogen hat -_-


----------



## CheGuarana (28. Januar 2011)

Warum in teufels Namen sind wir von 19 auf 20 gerutscht? Wir waren doch kurz davor die 18 zu reachen?!


----------



## davidof2001 (28. Januar 2011)

In ein paar Tagen sind wir doch auf 18. Nur leider wurden wir jetzt überholt.


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Januar 2011)

Malte Schmidt schrieb:


> Warum in teufels Namen sind wir von 19 auf 20 gerutscht? Wir waren doch kurz davor die 18 zu reachen?!


 
Das ist weil du am Tisch mit dem Stuhl gewackelt, deine Suppe nicht aufgegessen und zuwenig gefaltet hast


----------



## Vision-Modding (28. Januar 2011)

Echt hart, wir falten soviel wie nie und werden von hinten überrollt


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Januar 2011)

Vision-Modding schrieb:


> Echt hart, wir falten soviel wie nie und werden von hinten überrollt


 
Na ja, ganz so ist das nicht (so ganz)

Wir hatten einen ausgezeichneten Dezember
Und natürlich steigen die Zahlen laufend; die meisten Falter unter uns liefern aber (statistisch) regelmässig ihre Punkte ab und steigern nicht (wirklich)
Es sind mehr die "Wahnsinnigen" unter uns die die Steigerung möglich machen
Und natürlich - ganz klar, *NEUE FALTER*, von denen wir hoffentlich, dank besserer Unterstützung des Mutterhauses, einige bei uns begrüssen werden können müssen dürfen .... erm ... ja... eben 

Nachtrag: ist das bloss bei mir oder ist http://www.pcgameshardware.de/home/ gerade down??


----------



## Julian Kruck (28. Januar 2011)

Ich falte soviel wie nie zuvor...
reiß aber auch mal gerade 15k PPDs... (statistik stimmt noch nicht)

der lärmpegel bei mir ist jedoch echt hoch, und die grakas falten mit 77° respektive 88°C...
komm aber nicht von den Temperaturen runter, dazu bräuchte ich nen besseren grakakühler...

ich hoffe immer noch, dass irgendwann der ati-client rauskommt, dann kann ich umstellen, und hab wieder ruhe (gegebenenfalls kommt dann auch ein extra kühler für ne ati her )


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Januar 2011)

Nur nochmal um das ganz klar zu machen

Es geht nicht um "besser" und "schlechter"; "grösser" und "kleiner"; "dicker" und "dünner" ...
erm... ok, ich bin dicker als nfs - aber das meinte ich nicht 

Ernsthaft( und ich nehme jetzt grad mal jk als "Opfer"), es geht nicht um xx KPPD oder eben nicht; es geht nur darum, dass jeder soviel gibt wie er kann und will


----------



## p00nage (28. Januar 2011)

Cyrano68 hat anscheinend seine Stromrechnung nicht bezahlt  laut nfs müssen beide pc´s down sein. Hoffentlich ist es kein größeres Problem, so das bald alles wieder läuft


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Januar 2011)

p00nage schrieb:


> Cyrano68 hat anscheinend seine Stromrechnung nicht bezahlt  laut nfs müssen beide pc´s down sein. Hoffentlich ist es kein größeres Problem, so das bald alles wieder läuft


 
Ach du Sch.. ande, ausgerechnet jetzt wo wir auf die Zielgerade einbiegen..

Dabei hatte ich schon Landeklappen 25% um sanft auf der 19 aufzusetzen


----------



## chris1995 (28. Januar 2011)

Meine Hd 6970 schiebt jetz auch wieder mit an! Die Gt 220 läuft auch wieder und die CPU s falten 
auch fleißig mit!
(Aufholjagt gestartet! 
chris


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Januar 2011)

chris1995 schrieb:


> (Aufholjagd gestartet!)


 
Ach deshalb habe ich seid gestern dieses Pfeifen im Ohr - das ist dein TURBO 
Gibs ihnen - schon morgen bist du auf Platz 620 - und am Horizont wartet die 1


----------



## chris1995 (28. Januar 2011)

als nächstes Ziel erst mal unter die Top 500! Werde wohl am Wochenende Meine hd 5970 mitfaltenlassen und den 1090T auch Gleich!
chris


----------



## Sir_Danus (28. Januar 2011)

@chris
Wie und mit welchem Cient hast du deine HD 6xxx zum laufen bekommen? Ich habe eine 6870 und ich bekomme nur immer die Meldung dass meine GPU nicht unterstüzt wird.


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Januar 2011)

Sir_Danus schrieb:


> @chris
> Wie und mit welchem Cient hast du deine HD 6xxx zum laufen bekommen? Ich habe eine 6870 und ich bekomme nur immer die Meldung dass meine GPU nicht unterstüzt wird.


 
Zwischenfrage:
Du hast schon die *-forcegpu ati_r700* hinter der .exe drangemacht - oder??


----------



## T0M@0 (28. Januar 2011)

Meint ihr es lohnt sich noch eine GTS 450 zu kaufen, oder lieber bis zur 550 warten?

@all: braucht noch jemand eine GTX260? http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/verkaeufe/137427-v-gtx260-athlon-x2-4200-router-kvm.html


----------



## acer86 (28. Januar 2011)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Meint ihr es lohnt sich noch eine GTS 450 zu kaufen, oder lieber bis zur 550 warten?
> 
> @all: braucht noch jemand eine GTX260? http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/verkaeufe/137427-v-gtx260-athlon-x2-4200-router-kvm.html



Hi

kommt drauf an wie dringend du sie brauchst,

selbst wen du sie dir jetzt hohlst ist es immer noch eine TOP Falt Karten wen die GTS 550 raus kommt. den an das PPD/ Watt verhältnis muss erst eine andere Karte ran kommen. ( aber nur GLH) ABER BLOSS NICHT BEI CASEKING


----------



## The Ian (28. Januar 2011)

was hat caseking damit am hut?


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Januar 2011)

The Ian schrieb:


> was hat caseking damit am hut?


 
Sie sind ... erm... sie haben... erm...

*MANCHMAL MÄCHTIG EINEN AN DER WAFFEL*

.. und meinen oft, dass sie sich Alles erlauben können

BTT.

Die 450er ist und bleibt gut - FAKT
Die 550er wird wohl gut - VERMUTUNG

Wenn du warten kannst (ca. März) dann warte noch -* könnte* sich lohnen


----------



## chris1995 (28. Januar 2011)

Nein -forcegpu ati_r700, habe ich  nicht angeängt, das entfält aber beim gpu3 client ja angeblich, ich hab einfach gpu 3 klient konsole installiert! Doppelklick drauf und siehe dar.... es läuft wunderbar!
Wens noch fragen gibt einfach schreiben!
MfG Chris


----------



## klefreak (28. Januar 2011)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> mein smp client hat sich heute einen neuen core gezogen
> 
> seitdem ist mein OC nicht mehr stabil und ich musste beim x6 auf 3500Mhz runter
> hat sich euer client auch was gezogen?




mir sit diesbezüglich aufgefallen dass der Client bei manchen CORES oder WU'S seit einigen Tagen den Rechner "killt"
--> scheint bei mir irgendwie mit dem Ramcontroller zusammenhängen, da dann auch Grafikfehler auftreten oder Programme einfach so beenden.
Hab daher auch mienen 1055t von 3,9 auf 3,8xxmhz runtergestellt..
(von BUS280 auf 277)

an der Temp hat es nicht gelegen.. naja sofern der Rechner so läuft sind mir die paar mhz egal..


----------



## acer86 (28. Januar 2011)

Hi @ nfsgame

ich will ja jetzt nicht schon wider neugierig sein aber habt ihr das SR2 Monster schon wieder platt gemacht ?


----------



## davidof2001 (28. Januar 2011)

So, ich gebe hier auch mal wieder einen Zwischenstand ab. Also ich habe die GTX570GS faltstabil bekommen bei 870/1740/2200 @ 1,012V. Das ist schon ganz ordentlich wie ich finde. Komischerweise sind die Settings nur zum Falten zu gebrauchen. Sobald ich damit ein Spiel oder Benchmark anschmeiße schmiert die Anwendung unter Grafikfehlern ab. 
An PPD erreicht sie so jetzt bei einer 6805er WU 15200PPD. Das ist eine Steigerung von 2000PPD zur Standardtaktung.


----------



## nfsgame (28. Januar 2011)

Das Ding is nen bisschen Zickig. Nagut, seit heute Morgen waren beide Falter off, Grund unbekannt. Vmtl. Stromausfall.


----------



## mattinator (28. Januar 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Vmtl. Stromausfall.



Das ist ja nun mal vollkommen unerwartet.


----------



## T0M@0 (28. Januar 2011)

klefreak schrieb:


> mir sit diesbezüglich aufgefallen dass der Client bei manchen CORES oder WU'S seit einigen Tagen den Rechner "killt"
> --> scheint bei mir irgendwie mit dem Ramcontroller zusammenhängen, da dann auch Grafikfehler auftreten oder Programme einfach so beenden.
> Hab daher auch mienen 1055t von 3,9 auf 3,8xxmhz runtergestellt..
> (von BUS280 auf 277)
> ...



Hm, same here... erst hat der SMP errors geworfen, dann ist der Browser abgeschmiert und lauter bunte Querstreifen über den Monitoren 

naja nun läufts mit 100Mhz weniger (vorher aber über 1 Monat stabil gefaltet  )


----------



## tom7 (29. Januar 2011)

davidof2001 schrieb:


> Komischerweise sind die Settings nur zum Falten zu gebrauchen. Sobald ich damit ein Spiel oder Benchmark anschmeiße schmiert die Anwendung unter Grafikfehlern ab.



Ist mit meiner 460 genau das selbe!


----------



## Sir_Danus (29. Januar 2011)

@Bumblebee
Danke, das war anscheinend das Prolem. Jetzt geht es 

@chris1995
bei mir geht es nur mit der Ergänzung von Bumblebee.


----------



## Sir_Danus (29. Januar 2011)

Ist das eigentlich normal, dass die GPU nur mit 66% läuft? Oder kann man da etwas dran ändern?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tom7 (29. Januar 2011)

Sir_Danus schrieb:


> Ist das eigentlich normal, dass die GPU nur mit 66% läuft? Oder kann man da etwas dran ändern?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Welche anderen Programme laufen denn bei dir noch? Bei mir führt die GPU-Auslastungslinie (  ) auch manchmal einen Zickzackkurs (auf hohem Niveau) aus, wenn andere Programme die Graka mit beanspruchen.


----------



## Sir_Danus (29. Januar 2011)

Eigendlich zu dem Zeitpunkt nue Firefox, CPU SMP V6, Afterburner und den GPU Client. Das Zick Zack stöhrt mich nicht nur dass er nich auch 100% kommt wundert mich. Mit 66% brauche ich 2:50 min für 1% Folding fertigstellen, demnach wurde eine 100% auslastung so um die 1:30 brauchen bei voller Last.


----------



## davidof2001 (29. Januar 2011)

Ein kurzer Einwurf von mir:
die GTX570 bringt bei der WU 10974 satte 17374PPD bei ner TPF von 46 Sekunden. Kann man das irgendwie steuern welche WUs man bekommt?


----------



## Soldat0815 (29. Januar 2011)

nein wozu auch alle wus müssen berechnet werden


----------



## T0M@0 (29. Januar 2011)

Sir_Danus schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das eigentlich normal, dass die GPU nur mit 66% läuft? Oder kann man da etwas dran ändern?



Du must das tool setpriority benutzen und dem gpu fah core mehr prio geben als dem smp


----------



## Sir_Danus (29. Januar 2011)

Habe es über den Taskmanager gemacht aber ohne Erfolg. Bring das Tool da mehr? Kann es mir nicht so recht vorstellen.


----------



## T0M@0 (29. Januar 2011)

Nö mehr macht das tool auch nicht. Stell mal beide. Exe der gpu auf high...


----------



## Sir_Danus (29. Januar 2011)

Leider auch keine Veränderung


----------



## Sir_Danus (29. Januar 2011)

Habe eben den CPU-Client geschloßen und schon ging GPU auf 93%. Sobald ich den CPU-Client starte bricht GPU auf 66% ein. 
66% - % / 2:43min
93% - % / 2:05min (dafür aber lauter )


----------



## Vision-Modding (29. Januar 2011)

Sir_Danus schrieb:


> Habe eben den CPU-Client geschloßen und schon ging GPU auf 93%. Sobald ich den CPU-Client starte bricht GPU auf 66% ein.
> 66% - % / 2:43min
> 93% - % / 2:05min (dafür aber lauter )



Hast du den CPU und GPU client auf die selbe machine-ID gebunden ?(Manchmal geht auch das !)
Ich kann mir nämlich nicht vorstellen das dein Quad zu schwach ist die Karte zu befeuern.
Das es lauter wird ist klar, Mehr Last=Mehr Leistung=Mehr Abwärme und die möchte gekühlt werden

btw: bringt es was mit der ATI Karte zu falten ?


----------



## Timmy99 (29. Januar 2011)

Stell mal die priorität der GPU Clients höher, und die der CPUs auf idle.
GPU = low (wars 72?) [für den Consolen Client wo es diese schöne GUI nicht gibt ]
CPU = Idle (0)

Hat bei mir geholfen.

MfG,
Timmy99, die gebe Ratte.


----------



## tom7 (29. Januar 2011)

Wie geil, endlich mal wieder eine 912 Credits-WU! Hatt ich glaub ich seit Monaten nicht mehr


----------



## acer86 (29. Januar 2011)

Ja wollte ich auch gerade schreiben endlich wider 912er 

aber leider nicht sehr lange.


----------



## Soldat0815 (29. Januar 2011)

Hab das erste mal eine jetzt versteh ich auch die hohen PPDs in der Statspage


----------



## The Ian (29. Januar 2011)

wie viel ppd sollte eine übertacktete gtx285 eigendlich momentan bringen? bei mir sinds so runde 8500ppd...das warn auch mal 10k und mehr...oder ist das jetzt normal?


----------



## p00nage (29. Januar 2011)

also 8500ppd wären mmn wenig für ne übertaktete gtx 285, da bin ich ja ca mit der gtx 260 mit bissl oc


----------



## Sir_Danus (29. Januar 2011)

@Timmy99
hat bei mir leider nicht gebracht.

Kann es etwas mit UAC-Virtualisierung zutun haben?
Ist beim GPU-Client bei mir Aktiv.


----------



## Bumblebee (29. Januar 2011)

The Ian schrieb:


> wie viel ppd sollte eine übertaktete gtx285 eigentlich momentan bringen? bei mir sinds so runde 8500ppd...das warn auch mal 10k und mehr...oder ist das jetzt normal?


 
8500 scheint mir auch grad etwas wenig; kommt aber natürlich auch auf die WU an

Momentan läuft bei mir eine 10515 - die bringt 9569.2 PPD


----------



## The Ian (29. Januar 2011)

ist projekt 11179 mit 1352 punkten
gpu usage liegt bei 92% und geht ohne cpu-client nicht weiter hoch, eigendlich sollte bei nem shadertakt von 1728 mehr drinne sein oder?!

edit...merk grad...kann es daran liegen, dass ich den 3er anstatt den 2er verwende? weil bei der von dir genannten zeit hfm an würde ich 10143ppd machen


----------



## Sir_Danus (29. Januar 2011)

@ die es wissen wollten was es auf einer ATI bringt zu falten:

Project: 5734 (Run 1, Clone 395, Gen 142)

ATI 6870
GPU Auslastung ca.61%

[10:33:10] Starting GUI Server
[15:40:00] Completed 100%

Doch leider antwortet der Server nicht und somit sehe ich die Punkte nicht.
Eine neue "Arbeit" gibt es auch nicht 

[15:40:25] - Preparing to get new work unit...
[15:40:25] + Attempting to get work packet
[15:40:25] - Connecting to assignment server
[15:40:27] + No appropriate work server was available; will try again in a bit.
[15:40:27] + Couldn't get work instructions.


----------



## mattinator (29. Januar 2011)

The Ian schrieb:


> ist projekt 11179 mit 1352 punkten
> gpu usage liegt bei 92% und geht ohne cpu-client nicht weiter hoch, eigendlich sollte bei nem shadertakt von 1728 mehr drinne sein oder?!
> 
> edit...merk grad...kann es daran liegen, dass ich den 3er anstatt den 2er verwende? weil bei der von dir genannten zeit hfm an würde ich 10143ppd machen



Bei den Projekten war das bei mir auch so, habe ich jedoch mit dem GPU2-Client nicht mehr bekommen. Btw. rechnen die GT200 mit dem 2-er Client am besten.


----------



## Bumblebee (29. Januar 2011)

mattinator schrieb:


> Btw. rechnen die GT200 mit dem 2-er Client am besten.


 
Das kann ich bestätigen; einige von uns haben das seinerzeit (bei Erscheinen des GPU3) ausgetestet - alle kamen zum selben Ergebnis


----------



## The Ian (29. Januar 2011)

ja hatte auch ausgetestet und da war damals bei mir kein merklicher unterschied...jetzt wieder die 2 installt und schon kommen da 10500ppd raus...problem behoben 
gefällt mir schon gleich besser mit 2000ppd mehr


----------



## computertod (29. Januar 2011)

stimmen die Credits da beim CPU Clienten?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das lohnt sich dann ja richtig den CPU statt den ATI Clienten laufen zu lassen


----------



## The Ian (29. Januar 2011)

sowohl auf frage, als auch feststellung: ja^^


----------



## Lubi7 (29. Januar 2011)

Hi Leute,

gibt es eigentlich eine aktuelle Liste wo nach Watt/PPD CPUs und GraKas aufgelistet sind? Wuerde mich auch der Vergleich von der neuen Sandy Bridge CPU zu aelteren CPUs interessieren.

Ich lasse nemlich einen Core meinens E7400 falten lassen statt meiner HD4850. Wuerde ich mit der HD4850 meht Punkte pro eingesetzten Watt (Strom) bekommen ?


----------



## Julian Kruck (29. Januar 2011)

Eine aktuelle liste gibt es meines wissens nicht. nur eine veraltete...

und eine ati ist sehr ineffizient. weiß allerdings nicht wie das ist wenn du nur einen core falten lässt. meistens ist jedoch das falten mit ner cpu effizienter als mit ner ati


----------



## Sir_Danus (30. Januar 2011)

Also bei mir sieht das ganze so aus. Habe aber erst heute mit der GPU angefangen. Es gibt sicherlich eine Streung. Kommt auch drauf an was ich am rechner mache.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


GPU ist eine ATI 6870 ---                                                                        CPU ist Q9400
970/1130 MHz                                                                                    --- 3520 MHz


----------



## chris1995 (30. Januar 2011)

bin endlich in den top 600!!!
Chris


----------



## Bumblebee (30. Januar 2011)

chris1995 schrieb:


> bin endlich in den top 600!!!
> Chris


 
Gratulation
Und, nachdem sich in der Gegend (leider) viele "Nuller" tummeln, wirst du auch schnell noch weiter aufrücken
Wirklich dicht wird die Bevölkerung erst unter Rang 200


----------



## p00nage (30. Januar 2011)

Sir_Danus schrieb:


> Also bei mir sieht das ganze so aus. Habe aber erst heute mit der GPU angefangen. Es gibt sicherlich eine Streung. Kommt auch drauf an was ich am rechner mache.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wo kann man denn da die infos nachlesen ?


----------



## tom7 (30. Januar 2011)

Nachtrag zu den 912er-WUs:
Ich hab gehofft seit gestern nochmal eine zu bekommen, um eine genauere Messung zu machen, aber ich bekomm nur noch "normale".

Die 912er-WU verbraucht im Gegensatz zu den P6801/6805ern auf meiner GTX 460 ca. ~15Watt weniger Strom, die Graka bleibt ~3-5° kühler, der Lüfter dreht knapp 10% langsamer und es werden knapp 4000PPD mehr produziert.

-> Ich will nur noch 912er!!


----------



## T0M@0 (30. Januar 2011)

p00nage schrieb:


> wo kann man denn da die infos nachlesen ?



im HFM.Net auf "Tools" und dann auf "Benchmarks" klicken. Dann den Client auswählen und links das Project


----------



## computertod (30. Januar 2011)

na, wenn heute meine P6041 abgeliefert wird, dann bin ich schonmal auf Platz 313


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. Januar 2011)

So, ich falte auch endlich wieder Vollgas, Faltserver war auf Grund der Umbauaktion etwa 36h douwn. Hat leider ein paar Verzögerungen gegeben.

Bericht kommt.


----------



## acer86 (30. Januar 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> So, ich falte auch endlich wieder Vollgas, Faltserver war auf Grund der Umbauaktion etwa 36h douwn. Hat leider ein paar Verzögerungen gegeben.
> 
> Bericht kommt.



Na da bin ich mal sehr Gespannt


----------



## orange619 (30. Januar 2011)

Hat eig schon jemand bemerkt das das Team auf Platz 20 vorgerückt ist? wenn ich mich recht entsinne waren wir gestern noch auf Platz 21
€: Auf welchem Rang ist das Team jetzt? Hier sind wir wiederrum 19.


----------



## computertod (30. Januar 2011)

hab jetzt eine P6701 bekommen, die hat eine TPF von am Anfang 15min. jetzt(6%) 25min.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. Januar 2011)

Frage: In wie weit lassen sich Rückschlüsse auf den Durchfluss ziehen, aufgrund der Umdrehhungszahlen der Durchflussanzeige des Grossen? 
Pro Umdrehhung braucht die Anzeige 1,1s und der "Wasserfall" benutzt auch nur etwa 2/3 der Länge und es macht keinen Unterschied ob der Faltserver bzw. seine Pumpe läuft oder nicht.

Temps des Grossen sind 2° höher als vorher, aber das war ja zu erwarten bei 150W-Mehrverlustwärme. 

Aquatuning - Schweiz - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - EK Water Blocks EK-BAY Spin RES DUAL Loop - Black Acetal EK Water Blocks EK-BAY Spin RES DUAL Loop - Black Acetal 45261


----------



## The Ian (30. Januar 2011)

" Das Wasser fließt durch den Eingang direkt über das kleine Rädchen und so sieht man, ob das Wasser wirklich zirkuliert."
mehr zeigen die rädchen nicht...wenn man da rückschlüsse drauf ziehen könnte, würde es in der bedienungsanleitung stehen
man kann höchstens aussagentreffen wie: jetzt ist mehr durchfluss als vorher weil sich das rädchen schneller dreht
aber angaben in liter sind denk ich mal nicht möglich, zumal du ja sagtest, dass es keinen unterschied macht, ob noch ne pumpe an ist oder nicht


----------



## T0M@0 (30. Januar 2011)

orange619 schrieb:


> Hat eig schon jemand bemerkt das das Team auf Platz 20 vorgerückt ist? wenn ich mich recht entsinne waren wir gestern noch auf Platz 21
> €: Auf welchem Rang ist das Team jetzt? Hier sind wir wiederrum 19.



Wir sind auf 19


----------



## Bumblebee (30. Januar 2011)

orange619 schrieb:


> Hat eig schon jemand bemerkt das das Team auf Platz 20 vorgerückt ist? wenn ich mich recht entsinne waren wir gestern noch auf Platz 21
> €: Auf welchem Rang ist das Team jetzt? Hier sind wir wiederrum 19.


 
Ja, sowas bemerken wir immer
Was die Differenz der Ränge anbelangt - es zählen nicht alle auf die selbe Art und Weise
Zum Beispiel zählt manchmal das "Team" *DEFAULT* auch noch mit (das sind alle die welche absichtlich oder nicht in keinem dezidierten Team falten




A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Frage: In wie weit lassen sich Rückschlüsse auf den Durchfluss ziehen, aufgrund der Umdrehhungszahlen der Durchflussanzeige des Grossen?


 
Da hat The Ian maximal recht - leider
Um exakte Zahlen zu erhalten müsstest du ein Messgerät dazwischenschalten - welches dann wiederum eine (mehr oder weniger grosse) Durchflusshemmung verursachen würde


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. Januar 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Frage: In wie weit lassen sich Rückschlüsse auf den Durchfluss ziehen, aufgrund der Umdrehhungszahlen der Durchflussanzeige des Grossen?
> Pro Umdrehhung braucht die Anzeige 1,1s und der "Wasserfall" benutzt auch nur etwa 2/3 der Länge und es macht keinen Unterschied ob der Faltserver bzw. seine Pumpe läuft oder nicht.Aquatuning - Schweiz - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - EK Water Blocks EK-BAY Spin RES DUAL Loop - Black Acetal EK Water Blocks EK-BAY Spin RES DUAL Loop - Black Acetal 45261


Was ich damit sagen will, die Seite auf der der Grosse angeschlossen ist, erkenn ich sauber die Konturen des Rädchens, wärend auf der Seite mit dem Faltserver dreht sich das Rad 3-4 so schnell und auch der "Wasserfall" wird auch der ganzen Länge genutzt.


----------



## Lubi7 (30. Januar 2011)

@orange619

Hier hat man einen schönen Überblick PC Games Hardware - Team Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## The Ian (30. Januar 2011)

@a.meier

was meinst du mit wasser fall? hast du die ferschlauchung nun so wie in dem anderen threat gamacht oder noch was geändert?


----------



## acer86 (30. Januar 2011)

Hi

hier sieht man was noch kommen könnte bzw. was mit SB noch möglich ist

Neue Intel-CPUs auf Westmere-Basis für den Servermarkt - intel, westmere, server, nehalem-ex

10 Kerne und 130W TPD Traum CPU


----------



## p00nage (30. Januar 2011)

bin ich blöd, oder kommt da schon wieder noch nen anderer Sockel? oder hab ich grad den Text net verstanden. Von Sockel 1567 Ist da die rede, ist des der der den 1366 ersetzt und von dem bislang nichts bekannt war?


----------



## acer86 (30. Januar 2011)

p00nage schrieb:


> bin ich blöd, oder kommt da schon wieder noch nen anderer Sockel? oder hab ich grad den Text net verstanden. Von Sockel 1567 Ist da die rede, ist des der der den 1366 ersetzt und von dem bislang nichts bekannt war?



Ja wen man das wüsste

erst hieß es der Sockel 1366 wird vom 1355 abgelöst, dan er wird ein Monster Sockel 2011 daraus, und jetzt scheinbar ein reiner Server Sockel 1567 da blickt keiner mehr durch, da heißt es nur warten bis immer Sommer oder herbst dan wissen wir mehr.


----------



## Force_Strike (30. Januar 2011)

.....


----------



## CheGuarana (30. Januar 2011)

Bleibt alle cool und trinkt ne Schorle. Oder besorgt euch alle wieder Zeug von AMD, die haben nämlich mit dem kommenden AM3+ alles richtig gemacht


----------



## chris1995 (30. Januar 2011)

Das ist die Richtige einstellung ich werde es genauso machen, meine nächste platform wird auch ein amd 3plus


----------



## Soldat0815 (30. Januar 2011)

Bin ich froh das ich mein Sockel 775 behalten habe


----------



## p00nage (30. Januar 2011)

Naja kann man sehen wie man will, wenn man die Leistung von AMD mit der von Intel vergleicht kann man den High End Sockel einfach ignorieren . Ich hab mir einmal AMD gekauft und des war Sockel 939...


----------



## acer86 (30. Januar 2011)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Bin ich froh das ich mein Sockel 775 behalten habe



Ja bin auch sehr froh drüber das ich noch mein Guten alten Q6600 habe.

aber bald kommt ja SB ins Haus dan heist es endlich BigWU falten

werde aber mein 775er behalten als HTPC usw.

Edit: hab mir auch damals den Sockel 939 gekauft, und wie es sich nach nicht mal ein Jahr raus gestellt hat war es ein Großer Fehlkauf den dan kam schon AM2


----------



## chris1995 (30. Januar 2011)

hab zwar auch noch nen q6600 im falteinsatz der muss aber die hd 6970 befeuern da bleibt nicht mehr viel für cpu clients!
Ich warte auf dieAM3+ und dan gehts richtig los!!!
chris


----------



## The Ian (30. Januar 2011)

erstmal abwarten...wurde schon oftmals viel versprochen und dann war das was rauskamm nicht so groß wie gedacht


----------



## Leopardgecko (30. Januar 2011)

p00nage schrieb:


> bin ich blöd, oder kommt da schon wieder noch nen anderer Sockel? oder hab ich grad den Text net verstanden. Von Sockel 1567 Ist da die rede, ist des der der den 1366 ersetzt und von dem bislang nichts bekannt war?



Der Sockel 1567 ist *nicht* neu.
Den gibt es schon länger und ist nur für den Serverbereich gedacht.
Und der Text ist in dieser Hinsicht eigentlich eindeutig:


> ...Es wird voraussichtlich *weiterhin der Sockel 1567* die Prozessoren  beherbergen, was unter anderem *den Umstieg auf die neuen CPUs  attraktiver machen soll*, sicher aber auch technische Hintergründe hat...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. Januar 2011)

The Ian schrieb:


> @a.meier
> 
> was meinst du mit wasser fall? hast du die ferschlauchung nun so wie in dem anderen threat gamacht oder noch was geändert?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie bezeichnest du das Wasser das über die Scheibe des AGB läuft?
Darum hab ich ja auch den Wasserfall in "" gesetzt.
Auf dem Bild sieht man auch schön wie der linke nicht die ganze Länge des "Wasserfalls" braucht und selbst bei meiner Natelkamera kann man bei der linken Durchflussanzeige die Konturen erkennen > versuch das mal rechts.

Hab es exakt so zusammengebaut wie in meinem Thread angekündigt. 
Knippse gerade noch die letzten Bilder und dann schreib ich meinen Bericht. 



Malte Schmidt schrieb:


> Bleibt alle cool und trinkt ne Schorle. Oder besorgt euch alle wieder Zeug von AMD, die haben nämlich mit dem kommenden AM3+ alles richtig gemacht


Ich wäre glücklicher wen die kommenden Bulldozer abwärtskompatibel wären zu AM3, vorher gings ja auch.


----------



## Julian Kruck (30. Januar 2011)

Bin auch extrem gespannt was AMD da zaubern wird.
Momentan bin ich aber sehr zufrieden mit meinem X4 955...bearbeitet gerade seine 426. Wu  was der kleine in seinem leben schon so alles gerackert hat hey
am liebsten würde ich ihn aber in ein gutes zuahsue abgeben und mir nen hexacore zulegen...schaut aber zur zeit schlecht aus, da jeder auf sandybridge abfährt und amd kein licht mehr sieht somit wird er wohl bis zu seinem tode falten^^


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. Januar 2011)

So, Bericht ist geschrieben, ich geh jetzt 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...och-ein-miniitx-faltserver-2.html#post2487101


----------



## The Ian (31. Januar 2011)

ähm ja...wasserfall triffts, konnte mir darunter nur nicht richtig was vorstellen

zum thema durchfluss: der durchfluss in einem system ist nahezu egal, solange er nicht einen bestimmten wert unterschreitet und das würde man dann an den temps erkennen...alles andere spiegelt sich nur in 1 bis max 2°C wieder, da der größte faktor die wassertemp ist


----------



## Bumblebee (31. Januar 2011)

So, wieder mal Zeit für ein 

Komme ich heute morgen aus dem Schlafzimmer...
Im Arbeitszimmer ist es irgendwie *zu*
- *zu* finster
- *zu* kalt
- *zu* leise

*RICHTIG* , der eine Rechner hat sich verabschiedet 
Genauer genommen die WaKü - ich vermute mal, dass sich die Pumpe gehimmelt hat

.. Heute Abend finde ich es dann heraus .. habe echt keine Zeit vorher


----------



## chris1995 (31. Januar 2011)

Na dan schau das du deinen Rechner wieder flott kriegst!
Chris


----------



## The Ian (31. Januar 2011)

habe interesse an einem oder mehreren kleinen billigen faltserver(n), sprich günstig mb, günstig cpu, günstig nt und ne graka(welche dann die hauptarbeit verrichtet)...der stromverbrauch spielt dabei keine rolle und die lautstärke auch nicht...soll halt nur für wenig geld möglichst viel ppd bringen...nun die frage...hat jemand von euch noch was rumliegen, mit dem es sich lohnt zu falten und würde dies weggeben, weils sonnst nur rumliegt? es würde dann zu nem neuen faltenden gerät zusammengebaut werden und für uns falten. bzw was würde sich lohnen zu kaufen?


----------



## acer86 (31. Januar 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> So, wieder mal Zeit für ein
> 
> Komme ich heute morgen aus dem Schlafzimmer...
> Im Arbeitszimmer ist es irgendwie *zu*
> ...



OH... hört sich nicht gut an 

hoffe mal das die Hardware es überlebt hat.



> The Ian habe interesse an einem kleinen billigen faltserver, sprich günstig mb,  günstig cpu, günstig nt und ne graka...der stromverbrauch spielt dabei  nicht so ne große rolle und die lautstärke auch nicht...soll halt nur  für wenig geld möglichst viel ppd bringen...nun die frage...hat jemand  von euch noch was rumliegen, mit dem es sich lohnt zu falten und würde  dies weggeben bzw was würde es sich lohnen zu kaufen?


hätte demnächst ein m-ATX P5Ql-EM Mainboard abzugeben mit Q6600 und 4gb Ram DDR2 1066,


----------



## nfsgame (31. Januar 2011)

Hier liegt noch nen Sockel 775-Celeron, DDR2-RAM und ne GTS250 rum. Siehe mein VK-Thread (indem CPU und RAM noch fehlt).


----------



## davidof2001 (31. Januar 2011)

The Ian schrieb:


> habe interesse an einem oder mehreren kleinen billigen faltserver(n), sprich günstig mb, günstig cpu, günstig nt und ne graka(welche dann die hauptarbeit verrichtet)...der stromverbrauch spielt dabei keine rolle und die lautstärke auch nicht...soll halt nur für wenig geld möglichst viel ppd bringen...nun die frage...hat jemand von euch noch was rumliegen, mit dem es sich lohnt zu falten und würde dies weggeben, weils sonnst nur rumliegt? es würde dann zu nem neuen faltenden gerät zusammengebaut werden und für uns falten. bzw was würde sich lohnen zu kaufen?



Ich habe hier noch 2 Geforce GTX260 rumliegen da ich ja jetzt eine GTX570 drin habe. Beide haben so um die 7500PPD abgeworfen. Eine MSI und eine XFX und bei von Hause aus übertaktet. Bei Interesse einfach melden.


----------



## Henninges (31. Januar 2011)

wir wollen doch hier keinen zweiten MP einrichten...oder ?


----------



## The Ian (31. Januar 2011)

@ henne: MP??

und an die anderen die da jetzt schon was angeboten hatten schreibt mir mal bitte per pm was ihr dafür so gedenkt haben zu wollen


----------



## Henninges (31. Januar 2011)

MP = MarktPlatz -> klick mich


----------



## The Ian (31. Januar 2011)

öhm nö deswegen alles ab jetzt per pm...wollt halt nur die falter gezielt anfragen, damit die hardware ihrer aufgabe treu bleibt


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. Januar 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> So, wieder mal Zeit für ein
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was soll ich sagen? Willkomen im Reparaturclub. 

Ne, jetzt im Ernst, mein Beileid. 
Ich hoffe wie acer86 das die Sicherheitsabschaltung früh genug kamm.


----------



## Bumblebee (31. Januar 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Was soll ich sagen? Willkomen im Reparaturclub.
> 
> Ne, jetzt im Ernst, mein Beileid.
> Ich hoffe wie acer86 das die Sicherheitsabschaltung früh genug kamm.


 
Also dann mal ein Update

Wie vermutet - die Wasserpumpe ist hinüber
Ansonsten hat die "Notabschaltung" funktioniert - nichts geschrottet

Bis der Ersatz da ist - und damit die beiden GraKa wenigstens wieder falten habe ich mal etwas gebastelt

- CPU extrem untertaktet und untervoltet
- ein *Ventilator* (war ja mal Sommer gewesen) bläst auf maximaler Stufe in das geöffnete Gehäuse und auf den WaKü-Kühlblock
Temp. CPU gut 70°
Temp der beiden GraKa 71°/72°

... bassst schoooo ...


----------



## The Ian (31. Januar 2011)

oO woot? hätt nicht gedacht, dass das dann so ohne wasserzirkulation doch noch ausreichend kühlt


----------



## p00nage (31. Januar 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Bis der Ersatz da ist - und damit die beiden GraKa wenigstens wieder falten habe ich mal etwas gebastelt
> 
> - CPU extrem untertaktet und untervoltet
> - ein *Ventilator* (war ja mal Sommer gewesen) bläst auf maximaler Stufe in das geöffnete Gehäuse und auf den WaKü-Kühlblock
> ...



 auf so ne idee muss man erstma kommen  und gut das keine Hardware was abbekommen hatte


----------



## Julian Kruck (1. Februar 2011)

Och ne jungs...mein server war ja wieder up ne zeit lang. hatte allerdings abundzu nen unerklärlichen bluescreenabsturz bei zu starker belastung. gestern memtest durchlaufen lassn, hab fehler 
da stimmen entweder die timings nicht, oder mein neuer ram ist fehlerhaft...
ich hab schon echt glück mit meinem pc hey


----------



## nfsgame (1. Februar 2011)

Speichercontrollerspannung hast du wegen der Vollbestückung schon erhöht, oder?


----------



## Julian Kruck (1. Februar 2011)

ÖÖÖÖÖhm, welche einstellung wäre das genau? Normale DDR3-Spannung hab ich schon versucht zu erhöhen, hat nichts gebracht.
nb-Voltage
sb/HT Voltage
NB/PCIe/PLL Voltage
CPU NB Vid
? welche von denen soll ich hochsetzen?

ist das bei amd so? bei intel hab ich no nie was hochstellen müssen bei vollbestückung.


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (1. Februar 2011)

Julian Kruck schrieb:


> ÖÖÖÖÖhm, welche einstellung wäre das genau? Normale DDR3-Spannung hab ich schon versucht zu erhöhen, hat nichts gebracht.
> nb-Voltage
> sb/HT Voltage
> NB/PCIe/PLL Voltage
> ...



CPU NB Vid hat sich bei meinem phenom 2 wirklich als wunderkind erwiesen, zack nochmal NB dann auf 2,6ghz getaktet und die pro takt leistung steigt fast linear(25-30%) und die kompatibilität zu ram auch.


mfg


----------



## chris1995 (1. Februar 2011)

Was soll das jetzt wieder? Zitat: (We show only the top 500 donors)
chris


----------



## T0M@0 (1. Februar 2011)

Wo wie was?


----------



## nfsgame (1. Februar 2011)

News and Updates - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats
Kakao Stats - Teams Ranking


----------



## chris1995 (1. Februar 2011)

Bin auf Platz 555!
Chris


----------



## T0M@0 (1. Februar 2011)

Top 500 eines Teams? Weil sonst wär ich auch nicht mehr drin xD

Aber ich fühle mit den Programmierern, ist schon ziemlich schwierig so viele Daten zu sammeln und in angemessener Zeit dem User zur Verfügung zu stellen. Würden sie wirklich alle FaH User berücksichtigen, dann würde ein Server nicht reichen ;(


----------



## chris1995 (1. Februar 2011)

Ist ganz komisch, je nach lust und laune stehen entweder die top 1000 oder top 500 drin!
Chris


----------



## p00nage (1. Februar 2011)

Ich werde ab nächster Woche bei F@H etwas kürzer treten müssen, der Grund hierfür steht auch im Acer86 seinem Thread.


> Acer kämpft mit unlauteren Mittel  Er setzt mich sozusagen für ne Zeit außer kraft da er meinen Untersatz übernimmt und wegen der Proplematik mit den Chipsätzen beim Sandy werde ich da wahrscheinlich noch etwas warten. Deshalb hab ich dann für nen Übergang nur ne PS3 am start... nicht das sich noch jmd über meine PPD dann wundert


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Februar 2011)

Lieber ne PS3 als gar nichts.


----------



## p00nage (1. Februar 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Lieber ne PS3 als gar nichts.



genau, der Wille zählt


----------



## Knutowskie (1. Februar 2011)

und wenn der alte P4 herhalten muss *g* ne Spaß. Bleib am Ball, meiner!


----------



## T0M@0 (1. Februar 2011)

chris1995 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist ganz komisch, je nach lust und laune stehen entweder die top 1000 oder top 500 drin!
> Chris



Vielleicht je nach auslastung der server. Wäre auf jeden fall eine gute idee


----------



## Mettsemmel (1. Februar 2011)

Mein Cool'n'Quiet will nicht mehr von 3,2 auf 800 runtertakten.
Als ob der sich durchs monatelange Falten mit höchstens kurzen Pausen (noch nicht mal beim Zocken wurde der Client geschlossen) auf diese 3,2 GHz festgefahren hätte, so dass es partout nicht mehr niedriger ginge. Da es ja nicht mechanisch ist, schließe ich das mal aus aber ist sowas einem von Euch mal passiert?


----------



## Knutowskie (2. Februar 2011)

Cool'n'Quiet is bei mir aus. Wenn Leistung, dann immer!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Februar 2011)

Cool'n'Quiet? Gehört das nicht unter "unötige Bios-Schnick-Schnack" als Falter?


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Februar 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Cool'n'Quiet? Gehört das nicht unter "unötige Bios-Schnick-Schnack" als Falter?


 Na ja - ich will's mal so formulieren

Für einen *WAHNSINNS/DAUER*-Falter ist Cool'n'Quiet ungefähr so sinnvoll und wichtig wie eine Schwimmweste in der Sahara


----------



## Knutowskie (2. Februar 2011)

ne Schwimmweste in der Sahara....

@mettsemmel: Was mir eben noch dazu eingefallen ist: Du hast nicht zufälliger Weise noch einen F@H Clienten als Dienst laufen? Den sieht man nämlich nicht sofort und der nimmt ja trotzdem Leistung. Glaube, das mit den diensten funktionierte aber nur bei XP. Bei 7 hab ich das noch nicht zum laufen bekommen...

Ich mach mich gleich erstmal auf in den Kampf, ANALysis Prüfung steht nachher an... fürn Arsch....

lg Knutowskie


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Februar 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Na ja - ich will's mal so formulieren
> 
> Für einen *WAHNSINNS/DAUER*-Falter ist Cool'n'Quiet ungefähr so sinnvoll und wichtig wie eine Schwimmweste in der Sahara


 Sofern man nicht in den Nil fällt.


----------



## The Ian (2. Februar 2011)

Knutowskie schrieb:


> Ich mach mich gleich erstmal auf in den Kampf, ANALysis Prüfung steht nachher an... fürn Arsch....
> 
> lg Knutowskie



viel erfolg...hatt ich auch letzte woche ist echt dreck


----------



## nfsgame (2. Februar 2011)

Knutowskie schrieb:


> Ich mach mich gleich erstmal auf in den Kampf, ANALysis Prüfung steht nachher an... fürn Arsch....
> 
> lg Knutowskie




Viel Erfolg .


----------



## Julian Kruck (2. Februar 2011)

So, bin wieder voll dabei


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Februar 2011)

Julian Kruck schrieb:


> So, bin wieder voll dabei


 
Voll womit??        

Ok - genug Smilies - nicht, dass dann der MOD noch motzt


----------



## Thosch (2. Februar 2011)

Moin erst mal.
Bin seit Anfang des Jahres auf den SMP-Zug aufgesprungen. Der SMP läuft bei mir auf 3 Kernen vom PhenomI und den 4. lastet der GPU2-Cl. auf der 4870er aus.
Nun hätte ich die eine oder andere Frage: Lohnt es sich den GPU-Cl. abzustellen und den SMP auf 4 Kernen laufen zu lassen ? Hatte eigendl.den Eindruck das in der o.g. Kombination mehr Punkte "rüber" kommen. Oder vllt. den GPU- durch nen CPU-Cl. ersetzen ?
Danke schon mal für hilfreiche Antworten.


----------



## Julian Kruck (2. Februar 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Voll womit??
> 
> Ok - genug Smilies - nicht, dass dann der MOD noch motzt



Mit voller Rechenleistung versteht sich^^
mal schaun wie es am we ausschaut


----------



## Mettsemmel (2. Februar 2011)

Knutowskie schrieb:


> ne Schwimmweste in der Sahara....
> 
> @mettsemmel: Was mir eben noch dazu eingefallen ist: Du hast nicht zufälliger Weise noch einen F@H Clienten als Dienst laufen? Den sieht man nämlich nicht sofort und der nimmt ja trotzdem Leistung. Glaube, das mit den diensten funktionierte aber nur bei XP. Bei 7 hab ich das noch nicht zum laufen bekommen...



Nene, keine Anwendung war offen. Alles frisch nachm Neustart. Klar braucht man C'n'Q normalerweise nich. Hatte mich nur gewundert, weils früher immer ging. Denn sobald ich ausgezogen bin (kA wann das passieren wird) und ich Strom selbst zahlen muss, werd ich wohl mit Falten aufhören müssen... =/


----------



## T0M@0 (2. Februar 2011)

Für CnQ musst du im BIOS alles auf auto stellen: taktraten,multiplikator spannungen etc. Dann sollte es funktionieren.

Natürlich muss CnQ auch eingeschaltet sein und unter windos muss man den stromsparmodus einschalten.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Februar 2011)

Thosch schrieb:


> Moin erst mal.
> Bin seit Anfang des Jahres auf den SMP-Zug aufgesprungen. Der SMP läuft bei mir auf 3 Kernen vom PhenomI und den 4. lastet der GPU2-Cl. auf der 4870er aus.
> Nun hätte ich die eine oder andere Frage: Lohnt es sich den GPU-Cl. abzustellen und den SMP auf 4 Kernen laufen zu lassen ? Hatte eigendl.den Eindruck das in der o.g. Kombination mehr Punkte "rüber" kommen. Oder vllt. den GPU- durch nen CPU-Cl. ersetzen ?
> Danke schon mal für hilfreiche Antworten.


Es lohnd sich eher den GPU-Cl. der ATI auszuschalten und reines SMP auf allen 4 Kernen. 
Solange nix mit gutem ATI-Cl. verbraucht man mehr Strom als es nützt. 
Was mehr bringt, musst du ausprobieren.


----------



## Mettsemmel (2. Februar 2011)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Für CnQ musst du im BIOS alles auf auto stellen: taktraten,multiplikator spannungen etc. Dann sollte es funktionieren.
> 
> Natürlich muss CnQ auch eingeschaltet sein und unter windos muss man den stromsparmodus einschalten.



Ahh der Stromsparmodus.
Vielen Dank.
Da ich am BIOS nichts geändert hatte kam mir das ganze sehr spanisch vor, aber jetzt is alels klar, thx 



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Es lohnd sich eher den GPU-Cl. der ATI auszuschalten und reines SMP auf allen 4 Kernen.
> Solange nix mit gutem ATI-Cl. verbraucht man mehr Strom als es nützt.
> Was mehr bringt, musst du ausprobieren.



Ich hab mich acuh entschlossen die CPU alleine rechnen zu lassen, weil die 4870 wirklich nicht viel reißt. Aber da du ja...
OMG ICH HAB JA ENDLICH DIE 2MIO GEKNACKT!!!1!1! Das hab ich in dem ganzen Stress gar nich mitgekriegt xD
whatever.. b2t..:

...aber da du ja eine andere CPU hast, kann das bei dir auch anders aussehen. Wie also schong esagt wurde, müsstest du sowas einfahc ausprobieren


----------



## nichtraucher91 (2. Februar 2011)

So morgen hole ich meine PS3. dann geht es mit ~500ppd weiter - wenn auch nicht sofort^^ 

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Februar 2011)

Mettsemmel schrieb:


> ...aber da du ja eine andere CPU hast, kann das bei dir auch anders aussehen. Wie also schong esagt wurde, müsstest du sowas einfahc ausprobieren


Meinst du jetzt *Thosch* oder mich? 
So wie du es jetzt geschrieben hast, könnte ja man fast meinen du meinst mich, nur ich hab keine ATI-Karten.


----------



## Sir_Danus (2. Februar 2011)

Nabend alle zusammen,
 ich habe da ein kleines Problem mit meiner ATI 6870. In den letzten Tagen habe ich mit dem GPU-Client ein wenig rumgespielt und jetzt läuft sie nur noch im „fast“ idea Modus egal was ich tue. Fast deshalb weil die GPU auf dem Grundtakt von 300 Mhz läuft und der Speicher bei 1050 Mhz ( eigentlich mussten es aber ohne Arbeit 100 Mhz haben). Auch bei spielen ändert sich nichts an dem Takt. Dafür werde ich mit 15 Fps belohnt 
 Kennt einer von euch das Problem und hat einen guten Rat für mich?


----------



## chris1995 (2. Februar 2011)

Hast du noch einen cpu client laufen, irgendwas im Hintergrund was dich bremst?
Chris


----------



## Sir_Danus (2. Februar 2011)

nein alles ist aus und weder durch Ati´s Treiber noch afterburner bewirkt eine änderung. beide übernehmen die änderung nur in der anzeige, aber nicht auf der karte.
ich glaube ich lege mich mal aufs ohr und werde das blöde ding morgen mal richtig schön beschimpfen, hat schon oft gewirkt


----------



## Mettsemmel (3. Februar 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Meinst du jetzt *Thosch* oder mich?
> So wie du es jetzt geschrieben hast, könnte ja man fast meinen du meinst mich, nur ich hab keine ATI-Karten.



Nene, ich meinte eig Thosch^^
(Ist ja als Falter eig. auch klüger keine ATI-karte zu haben. Hätte ich vorher gewusst, dass es F@H gibt, und dass es mich begeistern wird, hätte ich mri keine 4870 sondern ne GTX260 gekauft  )
(Und nicht den 955 sondern den i7-920^^)


----------



## Thosch (3. Februar 2011)

Moin.
Also ich hab mal nach der GPU2-WU den Client "beurlaubt" und den SMP auf alle 4 Kerne los gelassen. Ergebnis ist das es zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt wohl ca. 200Pkt. mehr geben würde für die SMP-WU. Gehen mir aber ca.3-4 WU´s von GPU2 verloren. Im Plus wäre das mit dem Strom, sind ca. 60W weniger da GraKa im "Ruhezustand".
Hatte mir gestern mal das Forum durch gelesen mit dem ATI-Beta-Cl., das war 2008 wenn ichs noch recht weiß. Bin ja mal gespannt ob da noch was kommen wird. Wird vermtl. das beste sein erst mal in ne andere CPU zu investieren.
Und zu warten ... ach sh.t ... kann nicht warten, muss auf Arbeit ... lol ...


----------



## T0M@0 (3. Februar 2011)

Sir_Danus schrieb:


> Nabend alle zusammen,
> ich habe da ein kleines Problem mit meiner ATI 6870. In den letzten Tagen habe ich mit dem GPU-Client ein wenig rumgespielt und jetzt läuft sie nur noch im „fast“ idea Modus egal was ich tue. Fast deshalb weil die GPU auf dem Grundtakt von 300 Mhz läuft und der Speicher bei 1050 Mhz ( eigentlich mussten es aber ohne Arbeit 100 Mhz haben). Auch bei spielen ändert sich nichts an dem Takt. Dafür werde ich mit 15 Fps belohnt
> Kennt einer von euch das Problem und hat einen guten Rat für mich?



Hört sich nach zu hoher Übertaktung an. Herunterfahren und wieder einschalten hilft da meistens (und den Takt senken)


----------



## p00nage (3. Februar 2011)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Hört sich nach zu hoher Übertaktung an. Herunterfahren und wieder einschalten hilft da meistens (und den Takt senken)



jo daran hab ich auch gleich gedacht.


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Februar 2011)

Was hast du für eine Cata.-Version drauf??

Im Zweifel alles deinstallieren/rausputzen und neu installieren
Manchmal hilft es auch wenn man die Treiber des Herstellers verwendet


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Februar 2011)

Wen ich mein momentan Tagesproduktion anschaue, würd ich sagen es gibt wieder 912-WU's.


----------



## Sir_Danus (3. Februar 2011)

Erstmal danke an alle die mir helfen wollten. Ja ich hatte ein wenig übertaktet GPU 1000MHz RAM 1250 MHz lief aber ohne Probleme mit Luftkühlung stabil. Treiber deinstallieren und gegen eine anderen austauschen hat auch nichts gebracht.  
 Nach den rationalen Wegen, habe ich die Üblichen degressiven Maßnahmen ergriffen. Meckern, pöbeln und beschimpfen; habe sogar mit dem kauf einer Nvidia gedroht und da schau her es ging wieder!


 Naja mag aber auch vielleicht daran gelegen haben, dass ich von Hand die Ati-Ordner gelöscht  und dann noch einmal alles installiere habe.


----------



## Knutowskie (3. Februar 2011)

Thosch schrieb:


> Moin erst mal.
> Bin seit Anfang des Jahres auf den SMP-Zug aufgesprungen. Der SMP läuft bei mir auf 3 Kernen vom PhenomI und den 4. lastet der GPU2-Cl. auf der 4870er aus.
> Nun hätte ich die eine oder andere Frage: Lohnt es sich den GPU-Cl. abzustellen und den SMP auf 4 Kernen laufen zu lassen ? Hatte eigendl.den Eindruck das in der o.g. Kombination mehr Punkte "rüber" kommen. Oder vllt. den GPU- durch nen CPU-Cl. ersetzen ?
> Danke schon mal für hilfreiche Antworten.



Mein Tip: Lass den SMP auf allen Kernen laufen und den GPU dazu. Die teilen sich da schon rein.

lg


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Februar 2011)

Sir_Danus schrieb:


> Nach den rationalen Wegen, habe ich die Üblichen degressiven Maßnahmen ergriffen. Meckern, pöbeln und beschimpfen; habe sogar mit dem kauf einer Nvidia gedroht und da schau her es ging wieder!


 
Ja, drohen hilft häufig - ich komme dann immer mit Stromentzug 



Sir_Danus schrieb:


> Naja mag aber auch vielleicht daran gelegen haben, dass ich von Hand die Ati-Ordner gelöscht und dann noch einmal alles installiert habe.


 
Das hast du maximal fein gemacht


----------



## Thosch (3. Februar 2011)

Knutowskie schrieb:


> Mein Tip: Lass den SMP auf allen Kernen laufen und den GPU dazu. Die teilen sich da schon rein.
> 
> lg



Gibt das ´nen "sauberes" Arbeiten ??


----------



## Sir_Danus (3. Februar 2011)

Thosch schrieb:


> Gibt das ´nen "sauberes" Arbeiten ??



Jup, ist kein Problem


----------



## Lorin (3. Februar 2011)

So denn, war im falschen Thread gelandet, wie auch immer.

Stelle dann jetzt mal hier die Frage in den Raum ob schon jemand ausser mir erfahrungen mit der GT430 beim falten gemacht hat. Lt Test der Redaktion soll die 4400ppd bringen, meine landet allerdings bei max 2600-2800ppd mit GPU3 Client. 
Scheint mir doch etwas wenig, vielleicht habe ich ja auch pech mit den WUs.
Da meine GT220 aber mit der hälft der Cuda/Shader schon 2200ppd holt und das noch bei niedrigerem Takt scheint mir schon etwas merkwürdig.


----------



## chris1995 (3. Februar 2011)

Wie faltet man big wus auf einer grafikkarte mit GPU3 client???????
Chris


----------



## Soldat0815 (3. Februar 2011)

Gibts nicht


----------



## chris1995 (3. Februar 2011)

Eigentlich Schade!
Trotzdem Danke!
Chris


----------



## acer86 (3. Februar 2011)

chris1995 schrieb:


> Wie faltet man big wus auf einer grafikkarte mit GPU3 client???????
> Chris





chris1995 schrieb:


> Eigentlich Schade!
> Trotzdem Danke!
> Chris



na ja so ganz ist das nicht richtig,

es gibt /gab mal vor ein paar wochen die 6811er Wu´s für den GPU3 client der hat selbst auf einer stark übertakteten GTX 460 fast ein Tag gebraucht hat aber dafür 7200Punkte gebracht


----------



## Soldat0815 (3. Februar 2011)

Aber man kann dies nicht beeinflussen wie beim SMP2 Client indem man flags setzt mit -bigadv oder so und dann immer solche Wus bekommt


----------



## chris1995 (3. Februar 2011)

Hofentlich gibts sowas im neuen ati client fals der den noch erscheint in absehbarer zeit!
chris


----------



## acer86 (3. Februar 2011)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Aber man kann dies nicht beeinflussen wie beim SMP2 Client indem man flags setzt mit -bigadv oder so und dann immer solche Wus bekommt



leider muss ich da schon wider verneinen,

wo es die 6811er Wu´s gab konnte man es beeinflussen, wen man den -advmethods flag raus genommen hat hat man auch die GPU BigWu´s nicht bekommen.


----------



## Soldat0815 (3. Februar 2011)

Kann man beim GPU-Clienten auch Flags setzen


----------



## acer86 (3. Februar 2011)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Kann man beim GPU-Clienten auch Flags setzen



Eindeutig ja 

-advmethods kan man auf jedenfall setzten Momentan,

-forceasm kan man zwar rein machen aber bringen tut es meiner Meinung nach nix

bei manchen ältern und notebook gpu´s muss man meist -forcegpu ati_r700 setzen

und natürlich -local immer gern gesehen


----------



## Soldat0815 (3. Februar 2011)

Das les ich jetzt das erste mal, hab das bis jetzt nur in Verbindung mit dem Cpuclient gesehen aber nie fürn Gpuclienten


----------



## Thosch (3. Februar 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> Eindeutig ja
> 
> -advmethods kan man auf jedenfall setzten Momentan,
> 
> ...



Hab eben mal -adv... und forcegpu... ausprobiert und das funzt def. NICHT bei meiner 4870.   Spuckt aber andere mögliche Sachen/Flags dazu aus.


----------



## acer86 (3. Februar 2011)

Thosch schrieb:


> Hab eben mal -adv... und forcegpu... ausprobiert und das funzt def. NICHT bei meiner 4870.   Spuckt aber andere mögliche Sachen/Flags dazu aus.



Hab ich leider auf alle Gpu clients bezogen meine Antwort, bei ATI bitte den jetzigen ATI client benutzen, der GPU3 client sollte (glaube ) nicht mit ATI Karten funktionieren, (hab ich noch nicht getestet) da können dir sicher aber die Erfahreneren Falter hier Weiterhelfen


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Februar 2011)

*.. Ist das nicht S P I T Z E ....*

Ach - ich freue mich so sehr... 

Nein, was bin ich gut gelaunt 

Jetzt wollt ihr sicher auch noch wissen warum der Bumble so "gut" drauf ist 

Nun, der Lieferant hat mir mitgeteilt, dass er das P67er Board *nicht* an mich ausliefert; "schadhafte" Ware will er nicht liefern 

Ich kann die Kohle zurückhaben oder bis März/April auf die neue Revision (B3) warten 
An sich ja ganz nett; bloss wenn man den 2600K, RAM und alles Weitere schon rumzuliegen hat wird es etwas


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: .. Ist das nicht S P I T Z E ....*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ach - ich freue mich so sehr...
> 
> Nein, was bin ich gut gelaunt
> 
> ...




kannst du nit drauf bestehn das er es ausliefert ? ^^


----------



## acer86 (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: .. Ist das nicht S P I T Z E ....*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ach - ich freue mich so sehr...
> 
> Nein, was bin ich gut gelaunt
> 
> ...



Ich fühle mit dir

So ähnlich war es bei mir am Anfang der Woche als ich im Ortsansässigem Pc-Specialist war hat er mir gesagt das er keine SB-MB´s mehr bestellen darf/kann


----------



## p00nage (4. Februar 2011)

Jo ich bin grad am 1366 Sys zerlegen für acer ... und wollte ja auch auf sandy wechseln, geizhals listet aber zumindest in DE noch shops die das Board anscheinend lagernd haben und noch ausliefern.

https://shop.vv-computer.de/shop/article/12756?referer=geizhals.at zb ist so nen Händler


----------



## acer86 (4. Februar 2011)

p00nage schrieb:


> Jo ich bin grad am 1366 Sys zerlegen für acer ... und wollte ja auch auf sandy wechseln, geizhals listet aber zumindest in DE noch shops die das Board anscheinend lagernd haben und noch ausliefern.
> 
> https://shop.vv-computer.de/shop/article/12756?referer=geizhals.at zb ist so nen Händler



Na toll! er zerlegt es und wer muss es wider zusammenbauen

Spaß bei Seite, hast recht bei manchen ist es noch verfügbar.


----------



## p00nage (4. Februar 2011)

ich lass in doch noch 1 Wu machen solang ich jetzt Physik lern, hfftl wird die prüfung morgen so wie die heute


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Februar 2011)

Mr.Ultimo schrieb:


> kannst du nit drauf bestehn das er es ausliefert ? ^^


 
Doch, allerdings nur wenn ich schriftlich auf *jegliche *Haftungsansprüche verzichte (wäre ja nicht sehr clever)



acer86 schrieb:


> Spaß bei Seite, hast recht bei manchen ist es noch verfügbar.


 
Nicht hier in der Schweiz
Bei denen, die noch welche auflisten (aka. "verfügbar") stehen dann solche "Nettigkeiten" wie...


*ACHTUNG: Durch ein Problem mit dem aktuellen Intel Chipsatz, kann dieses Board erst im März mit überarbeitetem Chipsatz ausgeliefert werden. *​


Wenn ich nicht ausserhalb der Schweiz einkaufe (was ja auch nicht gerade clever wäre) werde ich bis März/April warten müssen


----------



## p00nage (4. Februar 2011)

oder du schaust ob du irgendein günstiges board im marktplatz findest, dann steht die hardware wenigstens nicht 2 Monate rum


----------



## Julian Kruck (4. Februar 2011)

oder des zeug wieder verticken und auf bulldozer warten^^
denke der bulldozer wird vor allem bei f@h ordentlich abräumen, da er quasi 8 echte (wenn auch nicht vollständige kerne, aber für f@h eben schon vollwertige(oder?)) besitzt.

bei mir läuft soweit wieder alles stabil...allerdings sobald ich den task manager öffne, schaltet vista auf basic design um, und das system fängt zu lagen an, das erst aufhört wenn alle programme (außer gpu-clienten) geschlossen werden. naja, damit kann ich leben (2x Raid-Controller mit 8 Platten und 2 Grakas, + TV-Karte sind dann eben doch für normale Desktopsysteme übertrieben^^)


----------



## p00nage (4. Februar 2011)

naja die aktuellen 6kerner sind ja auch net der burner im vergeleich zu nem 2600k  also jetzt wegen "echten" Kernen


----------



## acer86 (4. Februar 2011)

Die neue AMD cpu´s müssen sich erst mal beweisen in Sachen Leistung und Anschaffungskosten.

Nix gegen AMD aber in den letzten Jahren waren sie Lichtjahre von der Leistung von Intel weg und konnten nur durch den preis einige Anhänger finden, bzw. im Mittelfeld konnte man getrost auf AMD setzen, ob das jetzt der große Wurf wird und sie zu den high end CPUs von Intel aufschließen können muss sich in einer aufwendigen Testreihen zeigen. Mir soll es nur recht sein wen sie mithalten können, dan bekommt Intel mehr Konkurrenz und sie müssen endlich mal vernünftige Preise machen (wobei die SB´s im Vergleich zu den anfangs preisen der ersten Sockel 1366er CPU´s wirklich günstig sind)

Update:

Selbst wen AMD schneller sein sollte wie die SB´s auf Sockel 1155 müssen sie sich mit diesen SB´s auf Sockel 1356 erst noch messen müssen.
es wird sehr interessant auf den CPU Markt dieses Jahr

Intels Romley-Plattform mit Sockel 1356, Triple-Channel und 24 PCI-E-3.0-Lanes im zweiten Halbjahr 2011 - cpu, sandy bridge


----------



## p00nage (4. Februar 2011)

JO aber 1356 wird wieder ähnlich teuer werden wie 1366 oder? weil dann müsste der 2600k trotzdem das bessere P7L verhältnis haben, ok kommt drauf an was die neuen cpu´s dann leisten


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Februar 2011)

Hier noch mein Senf (einmal mehr) zu der laufenden Diskussion

Der SB ist ein ordentlich geniales Teil und ein echter Schritt in die richtige Richtung
Der Bulldozer kann (ich sage kann) durchaus eine gute und "runde" Sache werden - ich wünsche es ihm sogar
Allerdings ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass er den SB *überholt* eher nicht so hoch
Somit hat eben der SB die Nase vorn und wer vergleicht der kann nur vergleichen was konkret da ist
Also Vergleiche zwischen den "Besten" von AMD und INTEL
Wenn ich dann sehe (aktuell PCGH) dass der SB bei ca. einem Drittel der Kosten vom grössten INTEL auf über 95% dieser Leistung kommt dann wird mir fast schwindelig 
Der AMD (1090 bzw. 1100) ist ein guter und (relativ) günstiger Prozessor
Aber gegen einen Core i7 (der zugegebenermassen etwas teurer **** ist) können die nicht bestehen

btw. ****
Momentane Situation in der Schweiz:
AMD 1100 ==> 249.-- SFr (umgerechnet ca. 192 EURO)
Core i7 "Bloomfield" 950 ==> 299.-- (umgerechnet ca. 230 EURO)
Core i7 "Lynnfield" 870 ==> 299.-- (umgerechnet ca. 230 EURO)
Core i7-2600K ==> 338.-- SFr (umgerechnet ca. 260 EURO)


----------



## Julian Kruck (4. Februar 2011)

Aktuell ist Intel vorne, ganz klar.
Aber laut ersten Berichten (natürlich keine benchmarks) ist die neue generation von bulldozer durchaus nicht zu verachten.
Lasst uns sehen was usn da erwartet


----------



## Thosch (4. Februar 2011)

Knutowskie schrieb:


> Mein Tip: Lass den SMP auf allen Kernen laufen und den GPU dazu. Die teilen sich da schon rein.
> 
> lg



Ich hab das mal seit heute früh so laufen lassen, SMP und GPU2 ohne Kernzuweisungen mit ner 6701er WU, also alles auf alle. Und siehe da der SMP-Cl ist von 0:23:XX auf *1:11:XX TPF *abge...fallen.     War also nicht ganz sooooo der Hit.
Und mit den Flags, bis auf -adv.... stand i.d.Liste nix mir bekanntes drinnen. Brachte außer "nicht-starten-wollen" keine neuen Erkenntnisse.
Wenn sich auf der ATI-Cl.-Front nix tut bis Frühjahr dann kommt wohl eine CUDA ins Haus. Die 560 Ti könnte mir gefallen ... Und nen 6-Kerner, der passt noch auf mein AM2+ drauf.

Update: Alles wieder zurück, SMP auf 1-3, GPU2 auf 0, und schon gehts nach nem Neustart mit der TPF herunter ... kann das wer mir schlüssig erklären ?


----------



## T0M@0 (5. Februar 2011)

deine ati blockiert einen ganzen kern. wenn du den smp dann auf 4 kerne falten lässt, dann werden 4 einzelne threads erstellt, die sich dann gegenseitig auf 3 kernen "blockieren" (weil einer ja von der ATI belastet wird)

also entweder smp -3 + ATI oder smp -4 ohne ATI


----------



## caine2011 (5. Februar 2011)

leuts hyho ich mach ab heute wieder mit 

fold like hell 

mfg caine2011


----------



## Muschkote (5. Februar 2011)

Hallo caine2011,

schön das du wieder dabei bist, ist ja schon nen Weilchen her.
Gib alles.


----------



## Julian Kruck (5. Februar 2011)

Was meint ihr, AMD X6 1100T oder 1090T? 3,3 Ghz und 3,2 Ghz bei nem preisunterschied von etwa 30€...klar rentiert sich der 1090 eher, aber ich möchte ihn wieder ohne spannung ocen, und der 1100T wird wohl besser selektiert sein. meint ihr das merkt man stark?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Februar 2011)

@Julian Kruck: Was ich dir sagen kann, ist das der 1090t ohne Spannung zu erhöhen auf 3,7GHz stabil läuft, egal ob gaming oder falten.


----------



## Julian Kruck (5. Februar 2011)

@ meier: willst deinen ned zufällig loswerden?^^

ich hoff ich erwisch auch so einen der das schafft. der soll dann sozusagen für die ewigkeit in den pc rein.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Februar 2011)

Meinen loswerden? Allerfrühstens im April sofern es sich AMD nochmals anderst überlegt und die Bulldozer's doch auf AM3 passen. 

Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.


----------



## Thosch (6. Februar 2011)

Julian Kruck schrieb:


> Was meint ihr, AMD X6 1100T oder 1090T? ...
> und der 1100T wird wohl besser selektiert sein...



Selektiert kann aber auch heißen das es die besseren 1090er sind die mehr "vertragen" und demzufolge als 1100er vertickert werden. Ich denke mal das der 1100er nicht mehr sooo viel Luft nach oben haben wird wie der 1090T. Aber man weiß das nie.
Und was bedeutet eigendl. bei dir "ewig", so 2-3 Jahre ? Das wäre dann so wie Lebnslang=25 Jahre. Also ewig ... was ist das schon ...



T0M@0 schrieb:


> deine ati blockiert einen ganzen kern. wenn du den  smp dann auf 4 kerne falten lässt, dann werden 4 einzelne threads  erstellt, die sich dann gegenseitig auf 3 kernen "blockieren" (weil  einer ja von der ATI belastet wird)
> 
> also entweder smp -3 + ATI oder smp -4 ohne ATI



Na wie ichs mir nach der "Probe" schon dachte war ja auch so aus dem Taskmanager ersichtlich. Läuft auch wieder so mit SMP 3 +GPU2, bringt z.Z. noch die meisten Points. Für SMP alone ist die CPU zu schwach a.d. Brust.


----------



## Gast3737 (6. Februar 2011)

oh ein neuer GPU3 wurde releast. Wird es jemals einen GPU3 für ATI geben? Jedenfalls nicht bevor der Duke wieder zurück ist.


----------



## chris1995 (6. Februar 2011)

bin in den top 500!
Chris


----------



## Gast3737 (6. Februar 2011)

Glückwunsch, wow..als ich damals in den Top 500 gelandet war hatte ich ca. 7000 pt. und du musst schon fast 150 k Punkte haben..wie sich die Zeit doch faltet


----------



## chris1995 (6. Februar 2011)

Wir halt alles leistungsfähiger mal schaun wie lange es dauert bis ich auf Platz 400 bin!
chris


----------



## The Master of MORARE (6. Februar 2011)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> deine ati blockiert einen ganzen kern. wenn du den smp dann auf 4 kerne falten lässt, dann werden 4 einzelne threads erstellt, die sich dann gegenseitig auf 3 kernen "blockieren" (weil einer ja von der ATI belastet wird)
> 
> also entweder smp -3 + ATI oder smp -4 ohne ATI



Böser Fehlerteufel .

"also entweder 
	
	



```
-smp 3
```
 + ATI oder 
	
	



```
-smp 4
```
 ohne ATI "



RuneDRS schrieb:


> oh ein neuer GPU3 wurde releast. Wird es jemals  einen GPU3 für ATI geben? Jedenfalls nicht bevor der Duke wieder zurück  ist.



Der 6.41er ist doch schon seit 10 Tagen nicht mehr in der Betaphase :/?!
Welche Version hat denn der neue Console-Client vom 28.01.?


----------



## The Master of MORARE (6. Februar 2011)

Versagen!
Bitte löschen .


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Februar 2011)

Kleiner Nachtag meinerseits...



Julian Kruck schrieb:


> ich hoff ich erwisch auch so einen der das schafft. der soll dann sozusagen für die ewigkeit in den pc rein.


 
Deine Chance stehen gut
Mein einer läuft auf gut 3600 MHz - der andere auf 3700 MHz


----------



## acer86 (6. Februar 2011)

Hi

weiß nicht ob ihr es alle gesehen habt, aber gestern war wahrscheinlich einer unserer produktivsten tage seit langem 1,6 Mille

PC Games Hardware - Team Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Mettsemmel (7. Februar 2011)

So und mein Falter ist wieder back online...
Nach einer Rundumumgestaltung des Innenlebens, Entkoppelungen, Verlegung des Radiators, Hinzufügen eines weiteren Gehäuse-Lüfters und dem Einbau der Steuerung für meinen Silverstone-Lüfter (und natürlich dem Staubsaugen aller betroffenen Komponenten  ) uuund - last but not least - geänderten BIOS-Einstellungen fühlt sich mein PC nun pudelwohl und faltet SMP2 mit konstant 50°C. Und er ist dabei leiser als vorher


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Februar 2011)

Na dann: lass rocken!


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Februar 2011)

Mettsemmel schrieb:


> So und mein Falter ist wieder back online...
> Nach einer Rundumumgestaltung ... *usw* ... fühlt sich mein PC nun pudelwohl und faltet SMP2 mit konstant 50°C. Und er ist dabei leiser als vorher


 
Na das nenn ich doch mal einen Erfolg


----------



## The Ian (7. Februar 2011)

gibt es eigendlich noch vernünftig teure 775 boards mit 2 16xpcie steckplätzen...alternate hat zb nur 2 zu je ca 220€...gabs da nicht mal mehr und günstigere?


----------



## The Master of MORARE (7. Februar 2011)

The Ian schrieb:


> gibt es eigendlich noch vernünftig teure 775 boards mit 2 16xpcie steckplätzen...alternate hat zb nur 2 zu je ca 220€...gabs da nicht mal mehr und günstigere?


Scheint noch einige mit zwei vollwertigen PCIe Slots und DDR2 Bänken zu geben:

Mainboards/Intel Sockel 775 (DDR2) 2x | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals

Das hier ist ja durchaus noch bezahlbar:

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/preisvergleich/a303460.html


----------



## The Ian (7. Februar 2011)

hmm danke...das nächste mal such ich gleich über pcgh seite


----------



## Lorin (7. Februar 2011)

--- gelöscht ---


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Februar 2011)

The Ian schrieb:


> gibt es eigendlich noch vernünftig teure 775 boards mit 2 16xpcie steckplätzen...alternate hat zb nur 2 zu je ca 220€...gabs da nicht mal mehr und günstigere?


 
Nein, jedenfalls nicht in der Schweiz (Neuteile)
Natürlich, jede Menge (Gebraucht)
Ist aber ja irgendwo auch logisch; 775er sind nun wirklich nicht mehr up to date
Prozessorseitig: (die gibt es ja noch)

Ich nehme mal einen Core i5 (SB) für 190 Franken (umgerechnet ca. 145 Euro)
INTEL Core i5 2300 "Sandy-Bridge D2", 4x 2.8GHz, Sockel 1155 
für das selbe Geld bekommst du einen
INTEL Core 2 Quad Q9300 "Yorkfield", 4x 2.50GHz, Sockel 775 

Der INTEL Core i7-2600K "Sandy-Bridge D2", 4x 3.4GHz, Sockel 1155 kostet rund 340 Franken ( gut 260 Euro)
dafür gibt es einen INTEL Core 2 Quad Q9650 "Yorkfield", 4x 3.0GHz, Sockel 775

Nachtrag:


Lorin schrieb:


> Ich hätte hier noch eine Palit Geforce 9600GT 512MB DDR3 (2xDVI 1xSVHS) (benötigt 1x6PIN) rumliegen die ich für 15€ inklusive Versand abgeben würde.
> Die Karte ist weder leise noch sparsam!


 
Gutes Angebot - bloss leider nicht am richtigen Platz
Dafür wäre der Maktplatz http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/verkaeufe/78 gedacht


----------



## Lorin (7. Februar 2011)

--- gelöscht ---


----------



## The Ian (7. Februar 2011)

ich finds halt nur immer unlogisch, warum bei alter hardware der preis im vergleich zu der gebotenen leistung immer höher ist...siehe ddr2 ram zu ddr3 ram...sockel 775 cpu zu den anderen, ham die dann sammlerwert oder antike wertsteigerung??^^


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Februar 2011)

The Ian schrieb:


> ich finds halt nur immer unlogisch, warum bei alter hardware der preis im vergleich zu der gebotenen leistung immer höher ist...siehe ddr2 ram zu ddr3 ram...sockel 775 cpu zu den anderen, ham die dann sammlerwert oder antike wertsteigerung??^^


 
So ganz falsch liegst du damit nicht...

Es ist ganz einfach die Geldgeilheit der Verkäufer
Das Motto lautet:

"willst du noch was von der (*hust* alten *hust*) genialen Vorgängerhardware dann kostet das leider - übrigens aber weniger als eine komplett neue Platform ( *hust* hehehe - so ein Idiot *hust*)
Nur um solchen (*hust* dämlichen *hust*) Kennern der Materie damit dienen zu können halten wir diese Hardware noch vorrätig (*hust* jedenfalls bis der letzte Trottel noch das letzte Teil überteuert aus dem Lager holt *hust*)"

Oder kurz und kompakt "ich bin doch nicht blöd"


----------



## Julian Kruck (7. Februar 2011)

naja, bei grafikkarten schauts dann wieder ganz anders aus...
bei mainboards ist halt auch no der gedanke an ersatzteilen vorhanden. graka tauscht ma einfach gegen ne neuere, mainboard wird schon schwieriger wenn man seinen prozessor (und vll seinen ram) beibehalten will...dementsprechend hält sich der preis länger.

btw, mein 1100T ist bestellt    freu mich schon voll drauf...hoffentlich wird er unproblematisch zum ocen. 6 kerne im smp bringen glatt nomal 50% mehr ppd  muss ich dann glatt mal guggn wie des jetz mitn smp2 clienten unter windows ist...


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Februar 2011)

Julian Kruck schrieb:


> btw, mein 1100T ist bestellt    freu mich schon voll drauf...hoffentlich wird er unproblematisch zum ocen. 6 kerne im smp bringen glatt nomal 50% mehr ppd  muss ich dann glatt mal guggn wie des jetz mitn smp2 clienten unter windows ist...


 
Grundsätzlich sind die "Sechser" von AMD ganz gute CPU's
Leider werden für die *BIG*'s nach wie vor 8 (bzw. 4+4) Kerne benötigt um anständig was zu reissen

Aber für die "normalen" SMP's taugen sie und bringen ordentlich Punkte

Was mir nicht so ganz klar ist, kriegst du den 1100er günstiger oder wieso hast du dir nicht den "normalen" 1090er gekauft
Hier in der Schweiz ist der Preisunterschied (umgerechnet) rund 20 Euro - und der ist für die "Mehrleistung" von 100 MHz nicht gerechtfertigt


----------



## Julian Kruck (7. Februar 2011)

das mit die bigs ist mir leider bekannt  werd ihn dann auch nur smp2 falten lassen, aber da reißt er ja auch gut was...

hab mir nen 1100er kauft, weil ich darauf hoffe dass der besser selektiert ist, dementsprechend höher geht ohne vcore zu erhöhen. und da das die vorerst letzte cpu für ein paar jahre in diesem rechner sein wird, hab ich mir den luxus gegönnt (zudem bin ich amd-sympathisant, und seh den aufpreis sozusagen auch als "spende" für amd, damit die mit der nachfolge generation von bulldozer sich vielleicht vor intel setzen können *träum*)
und in de sinds 30 euro unterschied^^


----------



## Thosch (7. Februar 2011)

ÄÄHHMM ... mal ne Frage zwischendurch:

Habe eben den GPU-Cl. "erneuert", will heißen ich bin v.GPU2-6.23 (?) auf GPU3-6.41 gewechselt. Kann das sein das der besser läuft, mehr PPD bringt ? Zumind. ist die FPT beim P5737 v. 3:25 auf 00:45 gefallen.
Hab einfach auch den Work-Ordner aus der 6.23er in den 6.41er kopiert und er macht gleich an der Stelle weiter wo ich mit dem alten aufgehört habe.
HFM zeigt mir auch nen größeren Sprung i.d.PPD an, aber ich denke mal das sich das erst einpegelt.
Mal sehen was bei raus kommt. Aber viel mehr als vorher wird bei meiner 4870er nicht raus kommen.

Update1: Nach  5% bin ich bei 1:13 TFP und "nur" noch 4800 PPD  
Update2: Nach 13% zeigt er mir jetzt 1:41 und 4328 PPD an.


----------



## Crymes (7. Februar 2011)

Wann kommt denn endlich mal ein ordentlicher Client für meine AMD HD 5770 raus?

Ist immer noch nichts angekündigt wurden?
Ich warte jetzt schon seit über einem Jahr......


----------



## Thosch (7. Februar 2011)

Crymes schrieb:


> Wann kommt denn endlich mal ein ordentlicher Client für meine AMD HD 5770 raus?
> 
> Ist immer noch nichts angekündigt wurden?
> Ich warte jetzt schon seit über einem Jahr......



Also im 6.41er ist die GraKa mit drinnen. Welche Ver.benutzt du ?

GPU3 nutzt bei NV ja CUDA (richtig?), und bei ATI soll mal auf was aufgebaut werden (OpenCL) ??

Edit:  Hab gerade gelesen das wenn er ne ATI findet v.GPU3 auf GPU2 "umschaltet".


----------



## chris1995 (7. Februar 2011)

Ich warte auch schon damit meine hd 6970 richtig was rausschiebt! Jetzt ist es ja noch nicht der renner, wie lang braucht ihr für 1 prozent einer 5734Einheit? 
Chris


----------



## Crymes (7. Februar 2011)

Ich hab grad faltpause.
Gibt es keinen Releasetermin?
Es kann doch nicht so schwer sein Cuda auf OpenCL zu Portieren?


----------



## Thosch (7. Februar 2011)

Also ich liege jetzt mit der 4870er bei P5737 bei 1:37. 

Bringt das eigendl. was wenn ich auf nen Treiber vor dem 10.2 "zurück steige", denn ab dem soll ja AMD F@H nicht mehr unterstützen (was immer auch damit gemeint ist/war).


----------



## acer86 (7. Februar 2011)

Thosch schrieb:


> Also ich liege jetzt mit der 4870er bei P5737 bei 1:37.
> 
> Bringt das eigendl. was wenn ich auf nen Treiber vor dem 10.2 "zurück steige", denn ab dem soll ja AMD F@H nicht mehr unterstützen (was immer auch damit gemeint ist/war).


Hi

Hat keine Auswirkung mit den Treiber hab es getestet mit mein Notebook.

Was hast du für ein cpu drin? wen es ein Quad oder besser ist dan Falt lieber mit den und lass die Ati weg ist nur Strom Verschwendung weil es noch keine richtige Unterstützung für Ati´s gibt.


----------



## chris1995 (7. Februar 2011)

Ich hab auf meiner gt 220 2620ppd berechne grad ne 11179, mit der cpu hab ich 1300 ppd(AMD Athlon 2 240) Is Das gut? wo kann ich noch mehr rausholen?
Chris


----------



## acer86 (7. Februar 2011)

chris1995 schrieb:


> Ich hab auf meiner gt 220 2620ppd berechne grad ne 11179, mit der cpu hab ich 1300 ppd(AMD Athlon 2 240) Is Das gut? wo kann ich noch mehr rausholen?
> Chris



Viel mehr ist mit deiner Hardware nicht möglich würde ich jetzt mal so sagen ohne Upgrade


----------



## Mettsemmel (7. Februar 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich sind die "Sechser" von AMD ganz gute CPU's
> Leider werden für die *BIG*'s nach wie vor 8 (bzw. 4+4) Kerne benötigt um anständig was zu reissen



Haben wir eigentlich Leute hier an Bord, die Hexacores von Intel haben? Oder gar Octacores (also Xeons) ?


----------



## acer86 (7. Februar 2011)

Mettsemmel schrieb:


> Haben wir eigentlich Leute hier an Bord, die Hexacores von Intel haben? Oder gar Octacores (also Xeons) ?



Cyrano68 hat ja das SR2 

und mihapiha hat ein i7 980x auch wen er nicht für uns faltet


----------



## chris1995 (7. Februar 2011)

Ich Habe nätürlich auch noch nen q6600 mit ner hd 6970, und einen amd 1090t mit hd 5970 der läuft aber nicht 24/7! Welche CPU würdet ihr nehmen, ich überlege mir einen Athlon 2 640 und den dan Overlocken!
Chris


----------



## acer86 (7. Februar 2011)

chris1995 schrieb:


> Ich Habe nätürlich auch noch nen q6600 mit ner hd 6970, und einen amd 1090t mit hd 5970 der läuft aber nicht 24/7! Welche CPU würdet ihr nehmen, ich überlege mir einen Athlon 2 640 und den dan Overlocken!
> Chris



wen du eine von den beiden Nehmen kannst wäre das besser, der q6600 macht schon ordentlich PPD aber da du ja noch ein 1090t hast ganz klar den, mit etwas oc macht der jede menge Punkte


----------



## chris1995 (7. Februar 2011)

Ok, ich nehm den q6600 und overclocke ihn! und lasse zusätzlich die hd 6970 werkeln!
Oder?
Chris


----------



## acer86 (7. Februar 2011)

chris1995 schrieb:


> Ok, ich nehm den q6600 und overclocke ihn! und lasse zusätzlich die hd 6970 werkeln!
> Oder?
> Chris



Nein bitte nicht die 6970 das bringt nix außer eine hohe Stromrechnung und bremst den cpu zu viel ein.

die 6970 macht mangels Ati client gerade mal 4900PPD und das auch nur mit viel OC
zum vergleich eine Nvidia GTS 450 macht 9500PPD
und eine GTX 560 schon 14500


----------



## Soldat0815 (7. Februar 2011)

Teste erst mal ob sich die Graka lohn mitfalten zu lassen, mit meiner 4850er war ich ohne Graka Falten besser drann als mit.


Bei den Grakas lohnen nur die NVidias oder du hast nur nen dualcore da ist ne graka meist besser


----------



## chris1995 (7. Februar 2011)

ok, cpu hoch und gpu aus! Was hälst du von 3,2Ghz?
Chris


----------



## Soldat0815 (7. Februar 2011)

Schau was sie mitmacht hab mal bissl bei meinem Q6600 getestet und für 3Ghz reichen 1,3Volt mit 3,33Ghz will er schon 1,38 Volt und das issses mir nicht wert vorallem  da der verbrauch auch extrem gestiegen ist knapp 40watt mehr


----------



## acer86 (7. Februar 2011)

hier mal die werte 

die 6970 macht mangels Ati client gerade mal 4900PPD und das auch nur mit viel OC
zum vergleich eine Nvidia GTS 450 macht 9500PPD
und eine GTX 560 schon 14500                  

der Q6600 macht mit 3,1ghz schon 6000PPD


----------



## chris1995 (7. Februar 2011)

Ok, Melde mich gleich wieder!
Ok, Er läuft jetzt mit 3,2Ghz auf 1,216 volt laut cpu-z, gut oder?
Chris


----------



## Mettsemmel (7. Februar 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> Cyrano68 hat ja das SR2
> 
> und mihapiha hat ein i7 980x auch wen er nicht für uns faltet


Ich dachte schon, du meinst, dass er für ein anderes Team faltet, aber laut Stats faltet er ja atm generell nicht 
Eig. echt schade bei der Hardware... 980X + 2 GTX480
Gut, ich will nicht wissen wie hoch der Stromverbrauch ist 

Wenn er den mal eine Woche unter meinem Namen falten lassen würde, würde ich für die Stromkosten aufkommen^^


----------



## Soldat0815 (7. Februar 2011)

chris1995 schrieb:


> Ok, Melde mich gleich wieder!
> Ok, Er läuft jetzt mit 3,2Ghz auf 1,216 volt laut cpu-z, gut oder?
> Chris


Wenns stabil iss ja


----------



## chris1995 (7. Februar 2011)

Läuft stabil! Hatte ihn auch schon mal auf 3,2 hab ihn dan aber wieder default laufen lassen!
Habs damit mit Prime getestet 24 h ohne Fehler
Chris


----------



## acer86 (7. Februar 2011)

Mettsemmel schrieb:


> Ich dachte schon, du meinst, dass er für ein anderes Team faltet, aber laut Stats faltet er ja atm generell nicht
> Eig. echt schade bei der Hardware... 980X + 2 GTX480
> Gut, ich will nicht wissen wie hoch der Stromverbrauch ist
> 
> Wenn er den mal eine Woche unter meinem Namen falten lassen würde, würde ich für die Stromkosten aufkommen^^



ja nee er faltet eigentlich schon nur nicht für uns. siehe How To SMP2

er hat ein 980x und 3x 480gtx plus 1x gtx 460

und zusätzlich lässt er noch ein i7 2600k @ 4,9Ghz mitfalten


----------



## chris1995 (7. Februar 2011)

Die Stromrechnung will ich mal sehen!!!!!!
chris


----------



## acer86 (7. Februar 2011)

die gtx 480 sind zwar gute Gaming karten aber fürs falten nicht unbedingt geeignet sie brauchen halt zu viel Strom und bringen meist sogar weniger als eine gtx 560

hier ein beitrag von ihm ganz unten auf der seite: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...35/19648-howto-smp2-client-einrichten-86.html


----------



## p00nage (8. Februar 2011)

Also, ich werd nun gezwungenermaßen eine Faltpause einlegen. Dafür freut sich Acer darüber  geht morgen auf Weg, trauer schon ganzes We drüber :`(

Ps: Acer viel spaß damit, und falt dafür meine Punkte mit


----------



## chris1995 (8. Februar 2011)

mein beileid!
schaft der q6600 big works? ich bin der meinung nein?
was sagt ihr?
chris


----------



## Julian Kruck (8. Februar 2011)

Also richtig große BIG Wus schafft er nicht, er kann sie gar nicht falten, da man dazu ja 8 Kerne benötigt.
Pseudo BIG Wus alias 6701 etc. schafft er hingegen schon. Bei 24/7 locker (siehe a.meiers kleinen faltknecht)


----------



## davidof2001 (8. Februar 2011)

Ich werde zwar keine faltpause einlegen, aber dafür ein wenig ruhiger angehen lasen. 
Weil: nachdem das Probearbeiten positiv verlaufen ist, bin ich nun wieder fest in Arbeit. Und da ich den pc nicht immer an lasse, werden die Punkte langsamer steigen. 
Und das wo ich grad die 570 drin habe.


----------



## acer86 (8. Februar 2011)

p00nage schrieb:


> Also, ich werd nun gezwungenermaßen eine Faltpause einlegen. Dafür freut sich Acer darüber  geht morgen auf Weg, trauer schon ganzes We drüber :`(
> 
> Ps: Acer viel spaß damit, und falt dafür meine Punkte mit



Keine Sorge er bekommt ein Gutes Falt-Zuhause.

Und ich werde ihn noch mit viel Arbeit füttern das er groß und stark wird.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Februar 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> Und ich werde ihn noch mit viel Arbeit füttern das er groß und stark wird.


Übertreib es nur nicht, sonst platz er.


----------



## The Ian (8. Februar 2011)

hmmm mein rechner ist seit 2 jahren immer gleich groß geblieben


----------



## chris1995 (8. Februar 2011)

Mein Q6600 Hat jetzt 8000 PPD!(Laut FahMon)
Der Athlon2 240 macht mit der gt 220 4096PPD!
So macht Falten wieder Spaß!
Hab noch einen Atom330 rumliegen welchen Client würdet ihr nehmen? Lohnt es sich Überhaupt?
Chris


----------



## acer86 (8. Februar 2011)

chris1995 schrieb:


> Mein Q6600 Hat jetzt 8000 PPD!(Laut FahMon)
> Der Athlon2 240 macht mit der gt 220 4096PPD!
> So macht Falten wieder Spaß!
> Hab noch einen Atom330 rumliegen welchen Client würdet ihr nehmen? Lohnt es sich Überhaupt?
> Chris



Mit den atom lohnt sich nur der singel core client kommt aber nicht viel bei raus so ca. 150-250PPD.

Die atom Plattform lohnt sich z.b. als Grundlage für ein sparsamen GPU falter.


----------



## chris1995 (8. Februar 2011)

Dan bleibt der Atom aus, und ich warte auf eine würdige Ablösung des q6600 ich denke da an nen i7 950oder einen AMD Buldozer, jetzt wird aber erst mal taschengeld gespart!
CHris


----------



## acer86 (8. Februar 2011)

chris1995 schrieb:


> Dan bleibt der Atom aus, und ich warte auf eine würdige Ablösung des q6600 ich denke da an nen i7 950oder iregendsowas, jetzt wird aber erst mal taschengeld gespart!
> CHris



wen du richtig PPD willst dan wart bis April dan gibt es wider Sandy´s zu kaufen, dan am besten den 2600k der macht mit bigWu´s 45000+PPD je nach takt


----------



## chris1995 (8. Februar 2011)

Warum Eigentlich nicht, bin aber eher AMD Fan, aber ne Sandy wäre auch nicht schlecht!
Chris


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Februar 2011)

chris1995 schrieb:


> Dan bleibt der Atom aus, und ich warte auf eine würdige Ablösung des q6600 ich denke da an nen i7 950oder einen AMD Buldozer, jetzt wird aber erst mal taschengeld gespart!
> CHris


 
Jetzt bringst du mich aber ins Grübeln
Weshalb einen i7 950?? - wohlverstanden; ein sehr guter Prozessor - ich baue selber grad einen ein
Aber ansonsten - wenn man "neu beginnt" dann würde ich doch mal eher sagen SB 2600K - oder??
Buldozer *könnte *eine Alternative sein


----------



## chris1995 (8. Februar 2011)

Ok, den 950 aus dem Grund Preis fällt und ist gut zum overclocken, aber wenn der Buldozer wirklich so schnell wird kaufe ich mir den oder dann halt eine Sandy!
chris


----------



## nfsgame (8. Februar 2011)

Bumble, bis zur Cebit knackst du die 300k PPD .


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Februar 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Bumble, bis zur Cebit knackst du die 300k PPD .


 
Ich arbeite daran


----------



## Knutowskie (8. Februar 2011)

Gibts auch einen Falter des Monats Februar?


----------



## The Ian (8. Februar 2011)

woran liegt es eigendlich, dass die sandys so viele ppd schaffen? wird da die integrierte grafikeinheit mitbenutzt oder bleibt die brach liegen, weil das würde ja dann auch die anschaffung der mb beeinflussen, vorallem werden die ja als mittelklassemodelle bezeichnet...was kommt denn da noch?


----------



## Knutowskie (8. Februar 2011)

Das kommt drauf an, welcher Chipsatz verbaut ist, ob die int. Grafik benutzt werden kann. 
Aber die integrierte Grafikeinheit ist wohl zum falten nicht so geeignet. Hab ich gelesen irgendwo.
Kein Plan, hab ja keine Sandy...

Die Effektivität entspringt wohl der neuen Architektur des gesamten Konzepts.


----------



## tom7 (8. Februar 2011)

Knutowskie schrieb:


> Gibts auch einen Falter des Monats Februar?



Hab ich mich auch schon gefragt. Gibts eigentlich auch eine Siegerehrung für Januar? (oder hab ich die übersehen?)

Gruß


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Februar 2011)

The Ian schrieb:


> woran liegt es eigendlich, dass die sandys so viele ppd schaffen?


 
Die Rechenleistung pro Takt ist einfach (ordentlich) besser



The Ian schrieb:


> wird da die integrierte grafikeinheit mitbenutzt oder bleibt die brach liegen


 
Nein, nach meinem letzten Stand des Irrtums ist sie nicht "faltfähig"



The Ian schrieb:


> ...was kommt denn da noch?


 
Es gibt den H67-Chipsatz der den Grafikchip ansprechen kann, dafür aber weniger PCI-E-Lanes zur Verfügung stellt
Es gibt den P67-Chipsatz der den Grafikchip *nicht* ansprechen kann, dafür aber *mehr* PCI-E-Lanes zur Verfügung stellt (eher für's Falten geeignet)
Es *kommt* den Z67-Chipsatz der den Grafikchip ansprechen kann *und* *mehr* PCI-E-Lanes zur Verfügung stellt

Dies alles für den Sockel 1155
Dazu kommen dann später noch die neuen (Server-)Sockel (Ablösung für den 1366er)


----------



## Thosch (8. Februar 2011)

Hab den GPU-Cl. gestern mal wieder abgeschalten und vergessen die Heizung was größer zu stellen. Nu komm ich v.d.Arbeit heim und im "Rechenzentrum" isses ar...g kalt.


----------



## The Ian (8. Februar 2011)

dann kauft man das k modell also nur wegens dem freien multiplikator oder wie? weil an sich bräuchten dann weder falter noch gamer den zusätzlichen grafikchip, also eher sinnfrei das ding(bis auf die mobile modelle) wenns dann eh noch der graka lanes klaut, es sei denn man nutzt den pc nur zum berechenen und brauch keine graka weiter, dann kann man ja die interne grafikeinheit nutzen


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (9. Februar 2011)

sooo ein herzerfrischendes moin moin hier aus dem norden, da wo luftkühlung noch sinn macht!

mein angriff auf die top 100 hat begonnen, Alzheimer ist der kampf angesagt!
GTX470 und GTS250 falten an Alzheimer rum(GTS mit ca 6300ppd)
und 2600k@4600MHz macht jetzt für eine woche(mindestens!) BIGs bei 220watt verbauch ganzer rechner.
Also alzheimer muss sich jetzt mal ganz warm anziehen^^

mfg


----------



## Henninges (9. Februar 2011)

bei der kombo wirst du keine probleme haben dein ziel ( die top 100 ) rasch zu erreichen... (;


----------



## chris1995 (9. Februar 2011)

Ich greif erst mal die Top 400 an!!!
Irgendwan mit neuer hardware vielleicht auch die top 100
chris


----------



## The Ian (9. Februar 2011)

xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> und 2600k@4600MHz macht jetzt für eine woche(mindestens!)
> mfg



warum nicht länger wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (9. Februar 2011)

The Ian schrieb:


> warum nicht länger wenn man fragen darf?



ich kann grade so die deadlines halten wenn ich ein bischen spiele am rechner, in der regel spiele ich aber mehr als nur ein bischen und das bremst die sandy bridge ziemlich aus.

klar könnte ich immer bigs falten aber ist mir einfach zu aufwendig, vorallem wenn ich auch mal über nacht ruhe haben will.
da machen die kleinen mehr spaß, ich bekomm ca 25% weniger points aber dafür bin ich sehr flexibel.
und bei 3-8stunden falt zeit halte ich auch die deadlines einfacher bei den kleinen.

hab jetzt auch der nachtruhe wegen(freundin beschwert sich ja auch irgendwann^^) auf 4,4ghz bei 1,32V. alle lüfter drehen ganz langsam und gut ist.

mfg


----------



## nichtraucher91 (9. Februar 2011)

nabend,

hat jemand schon mal einen i3 2100(T) falten lassen und kann sagen wie viel PPD er bringt? 


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## acer86 (10. Februar 2011)

Hi

ich such jetzt schon die ganze zeit den Gpu3 client 6.41,
auf der Download Seite gibt es aber nur den Tray client wollte aber den Console client installieren, gibt es den irgendwo fertig? oder muss man den alten 6.31 mit der 6.41 exe überschreiben wie früher wo er noch im beta Status war?.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Februar 2011)

Auf der speziellen Folding@Home-Seite ist der drauf, weiss nur gerade die Adresse nicht auswendig. 
Könnte ich dir heute Abend sagen.

Edit: Hab die Seite gefunden : Index of /~friedrim


----------



## mattinator (10. Februar 2011)

Hier die Seite im Forum: Folding Forum • View topic - Guide For GPU3 BETA Client {Windows & Linux}.


----------



## acer86 (10. Februar 2011)

Ok danke


----------



## acer86 (10. Februar 2011)

Habt ihr noch eine Idee dazu:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...335/137516-der-dunkelgruene-faltserver-7.html


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Februar 2011)

Ach herrjee - wie gehen die von xtremesystems.org grad ab  ... - und wir eher unab 

Freiwillige vor - KOHLENSCHAUFELN


----------



## chris1995 (11. Februar 2011)

Die hohlen wir uns schon wieder, und alle in unserem team müssen gas geben!
Bumblebee, wann schafst du den mal 300k am Tag?
chris


----------



## Julian Kruck (11. Februar 2011)

ich leg ne kohle bei mir grad nach. X6 wird gerade eingepflanzt


----------



## acer86 (11. Februar 2011)

ich leg auch mal nee Kohle nach mein Faltserver ist jetzt soweit fertig und wird wahrscheinlich ab morgen mit einer BigWu beginnen.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (11. Februar 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ach herrjee - wie gehen die von xtremesystems.org grad ab  ... - und wir eher unab
> 
> Freiwillige vor - KOHLENSCHAUFELN



zwei i3 350m und eine PS3 schaufeln für mich  
mein i5 450m leider nicht. der taktet sich dann einfach selber runter und schafft dann die deadlines nicht mehr... warum auch immer -_-

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## chris1995 (11. Februar 2011)

Ich unterstütze das team auch mit ein paar kohlenstückchen!
Chris


----------



## p00nage (11. Februar 2011)

Jo Acer ist "schuld"  dadurch haben wir zurzeit schonmal 40-50k ppd weniger


----------



## acer86 (11. Februar 2011)

p00nage schrieb:


> Jo Acer ist "schuld"  dadurch haben wir zurzeit schonmal 40-50k ppd weniger



Das wird schon noch bin ja voll dabei alles einzurichten, wen es garnicht geht mit der gts450 dan lass ich sie halt mit 7800ppd laufen ist zwar schade aber besser als nix


----------



## p00nage (11. Februar 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> Das wird schon noch bin ja voll dabei alles einzurichten, wen es garnicht geht mit der gts450 dan lass ich sie halt mit 7800ppd laufen ist zwar schade aber besser als nix



Ja war ja mehr als spaß gemeint, weis doch das du alles dafür tust  

dadurch kann man sich aber die "fehlenden" Punkte erklären weil wir beide sind ja zurzeit so zusagen offline ^^


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Februar 2011)

p00nage schrieb:


> ... weil wir beide sind ja zurzeit so zusagen offline ^^


 
Ich komm gleich vorbei und stöpsel euch wieder ein


----------



## Julian Kruck (11. Februar 2011)

Kann mir irgendwer erklären, wieso ein system nicht merh bootet, nur weil die cpu geupdatet wurde???
iwie hab ich doch echt immer glück :'(


----------



## acer86 (11. Februar 2011)

Julian Kruck schrieb:


> Kann mir irgendwer erklären, wieso ein system nicht merh bootet, nur weil die cpu geupdatet wurde???
> iwie hab ich doch echt immer glück :'(



hast du vorher die OC Einstellungen im Bios raus genommen?

wen es daran liegen sollte mach am besten ein bios reset


----------



## Julian Kruck (11. Februar 2011)

reset hab ich schon probiert. lad mir gerad ein beta bios runter. das von 9/2009 hat die CPU schon gar nicht richtig erkannt. Jetzt hoffe ich, dass es das beta kann


----------



## acer86 (11. Februar 2011)

Julian Kruck schrieb:


> reset hab ich schon probiert. lad mir gerad ein beta bios runter. das von 9/2009 hat die CPU schon gar nicht richtig erkannt. Jetzt hoffe ich, dass es das beta kann



nach dieser Liste brauchst du die Bios Version F8M

GIGABYTE TECHNOLOGY Socket AM3 - AMD 790FX - GA-MA790FXT-UD5P (rev. 1.0)


----------



## Julian Kruck (11. Februar 2011)

keine chance, bios stürzt mir ständig ab...
muss wohl cpu wieder zurück bauen und dann flashen.
dachte dass das so auch läuft, nur eben ohne richtige erkennung, aber denkste


----------



## Julian Kruck (11. Februar 2011)

kann mir wer sagen wie so core a3 immer noch die cpu voll auslastet, wenn der client schon geschlossen ist, und der core im task manager beendet wurde. cpu wird imemr noch voll ausgelastet und im überwachungsmonitor zeigts an dass der core a3 dies verursacht, obwohl er gar nicht mehr laufen dürfte.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (11. Februar 2011)

Julian Kruck schrieb:


> kann mir wer sagen wie so core a3 immer noch die cpu voll auslastet, wenn der client schon geschlossen ist, und der core im task manager beendet wurde. cpu wird imemr noch voll ausgelastet und im überwachungsmonitor zeigts an dass der core a3 dies verursacht, obwohl er gar nicht mehr laufen dürfte.


Ist bei mir auch gaaanz früher mal ab und an vorgekommen (Windowszeit FTW ). Einfach per Task-Manager grillen.


----------



## Julian Kruck (11. Februar 2011)

krieg den clienten nicht ans laufen...bleibt bei 0% immer hängen, pc ist voll ausgelastet. nach beendigen bleibt der core a3 über, und im task manager ist er nicht sichtbar, deswegen kann ich ihn au ned killen...

und vmware player unterstützt nur 4 kerne. wenn ich 2x 3 draus mach gehn mir haufen bonuspunkte flötten oder?


----------



## Mettsemmel (11. Februar 2011)

Du hast schon den Prozess gekillt und nicht nur Anwendung, oder?


----------



## Julian Kruck (11. Februar 2011)

jup, hab ich.
hab festgestellt, dass des am dienst liegt. hab den dienst gerade deaktiviert, mal schaun was er jetzt macht.
wär schon ne sache wenn des jetzt mal laufen würde...


----------



## Julian Kruck (11. Februar 2011)

okay, läuft.
tpf bei 6701 von etwa 12min...dürfte in ordnung gehn oder?
flags sind gesetzt:
-local -smp 6 - forceasm -advmeths


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Februar 2011)

Julian Kruck schrieb:


> okay, läuft.
> tpf bei 6701 von etwa 12min...dürfte in ordnung gehn oder?
> flags sind gesetzt:
> -local -smp 6 - forceasm -advmeths


Was für einen X6 hast du eingeplanzt?

Mein 1090t (3,7GHz) bewegt sich zwischen 8:28min und 10:21min.


----------



## Julian Kruck (11. Februar 2011)

1100T mit 3,4 Ghz momentan. feintunig muss ich noch machen.
aber gut dann passen ja die werte 

mein betabios hat im übrigen keine halben multischritte^^ naja, solang das zeug so stabil läuft...


----------



## trucker1963 (11. Februar 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Mein 1090t (3,7GHz) bewegt sich zwischen 8:28min und 10:21min.



Mal ne Frage, mit welchen Einstellungen (im BIOS) hast du deinen X6 laufen und wie sind die Temps beim Dauerfalten ?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Februar 2011)

trucker1963 schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage, mit welchen Einstellungen (im BIOS) hast du deinen X6 laufen und wie sind die Temps beim Dauerfalten ?


Im Bios hab ich nur den Turbo ausgeschaltet und den Multiplikator auf 18,5 gestellt, Rest hab ich auf Auto gelassen inklusive der CPU-Spannung.

CPU-Spannung laut CPU-Z 1,356V.

Beim Dauerfalten bewegt sich die Temperatur zwischen 43° und 46°.


----------



## Julian Kruck (11. Februar 2011)

Meiner läuft momentan mit 1,344 und 3,6Ghz @ betabios
Temps. sind bei 62° mit luftkühlung. das dürfte aber an dem wärmeleitpad liegen. meine paste ist mir heute ausgegangen  weiß noch nicht was ich da machen werde...hab keinen bock ne komplette tube zu kaufen, da ich sie sowieso nicht mehr benötigt...


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Februar 2011)

... Es gab mal Zeiten, da war *BLAU* meine Lieblingsfarbe
Jetzt nicht mehr - seit ich in Castle Bumblestein angekommen bin und gesehen habe, dass der *BIG*-Falter seit mehr als 24 Stunden mit einem *Blue*screen rumstand


----------



## acer86 (11. Februar 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> ... Es gab mal Zeiten, da war *BLAU* meine Lieblingsfarbe
> Jetzt nicht mehr - seit ich in Castle Bumblestein angekommen bin und gesehen habe, dass der *BIG*-Falter seit mehr als 24 Stunden mit einem *Blue*screen rumstand



Sehr ärgerlich sowas

hab heute auch schon mehrere gehabt weil ich gerade versuche mit so wenig wie möglich Vcore auf 4,0Ghz zu kommen.


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (12. Februar 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> ... Es gab mal Zeiten, da war *BLAU* meine Lieblingsfarbe
> Jetzt nicht mehr - seit ich in Castle Bumblestein angekommen bin und gesehen habe, dass der *BIG*-Falter seit mehr als 24 Stunden mit einem *Blue*screen rumstand



hatte ich auch 5-6 mal jetzt mit den bigs und dem i7 2600k,dabei primed und linxte er die taktraten relativ bequem durch.
naja 4,6ghz bei 1,38V ists jetzt, sehr hoch aber ne woche folding sollte er schaffen da die temp ja knapp unter 60°C liegt.

mfg


----------



## Sir_Danus (12. Februar 2011)

Ich habe da mal eine etwas ungewöhnliche Frage 
Gibt es F@H auch für Android?


----------



## nfsgame (12. Februar 2011)

Nein, dazu gabs schon nen Thread hier .


----------



## computertod (12. Februar 2011)

hui, ich bin unter den Top 300 (299)


----------



## nichtraucher91 (12. Februar 2011)

komm mir blos nicht zu nahe!


----------



## Onimicha (12. Februar 2011)

Du kriegst mich nich' , Du kriegst mich nich '


----------



## nichtraucher91 (12. Februar 2011)

naja du hängst ja eh wo ganz anders rum^^


----------



## computertod (12. Februar 2011)

hehe, dauert noch ne Weile bis ich bei Nichtraucher bin


----------



## acer86 (12. Februar 2011)

Hi

ich Falte gerade meine erste BigWu, mit mein i7 920 @3,8Ghz

wollte euch mal fragen wie eure Werte da sind, also TPF und PPD 

bei mir sieht es momentan so aus : TPF: 39min 
PPD: 24500 
Geht das in Ordnung??

es laufen im Hintergrund noch 2X GPU3 Client


----------



## nfsgame (12. Februar 2011)

Das sieht gesund aus .


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (12. Februar 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Das sieht gesund aus .



das sieht sehr gut aus,

Core i7 2600k@4,6ghz

31413ppd
tpf 33:41min

update:

42853ppd

tpf 27:17

beide werte aus einem projekt 2692
sehr schnelles teil

spiel bissl nebenher EE(ja den ersten)

mfg


----------



## acer86 (12. Februar 2011)

ich hab mal wider richtig Pech, wollte gerade ein Bios update machen damit das Problem mit der 2 Grafikkarte gelöst wird und dan kackt mir beim flashen das tool ab und nun startet er nicht mehr ich könnte 

hab schon alles versucht mit bios Reset, Batterie raus usw nix er startet zwar aber kommt kein BIOS screen mehr.


----------



## Schmicki (12. Februar 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> ich hab mal wider richtig Pech, wollte gerade ein Bios update machen damit das Problem mit der 2 Grafikkarte gelöst wird und dan kackt mir beim flashen das tool ab und nun startet er nicht mehr ich könnte
> 
> hab schon alles versucht mit bios Reset, Batterie raus usw nix er startet zwar aber kommt kein BIOS screen mehr.



Das ist ja mal wieder typisch. In solchen Momenten würde man dem PC am liebsten mit dem dicken Hammer die Meinung geigen. Hast du auch schon _schief _ und _fürchterlich _ ausprobiert?
Ich drücke dir die Daumen, dass die Kiste schnell wieder anspringt!


----------



## Bumblebee (12. Februar 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> ich hab mal wieder richtig Pech, wollte gerade ein Bios update machen damit das Problem mit der 2. Grafikkarte gelöst wird und dann kackt mir beim flashen das tool ab und nun startet er nicht mehr ich könnte
> 
> hab schon alles versucht mit bios Reset, Batterie raus usw nix er startet zwar aber kommt kein BIOS screen mehr.


 
Ach du Sch....ande - tut mir leid
Manchmal kommts knüppeldick 

Versuch (falls du das nicht schon hast) auch noch die "*EZ-Clear*"-Funktion
Dazu drückst du auf dem Board - bei eingeschaltetem Strom (stand-by-Power)
- erst den Reset-Knopf
- Reset-Knopf gedrückt halten und nun auch noch den Start (Power)-Knopf drücken
- für mindestens 4 Sekunden sowohl Start (Power) als auch Reset-Knopf gedrückt halten
- Power-Knopf wieder loslassen
- anschliessend Reset-Knopf loslassen

Btw. brennen die (Diagnose-)LED's auf dem Board??


----------



## Julian Kruck (12. Februar 2011)

Uuh, das ist ja mal echt beschissen. hab selber erst gestenr mit bios update rumgekämpft. hast du die 2. graka raus fürs flashen? hätte ich vielleicht gemacht, dann wär mal ein konfliktpotential weg.
wenn du jetzt gar nicht mehr rankommst, hilft es wohl nix außer den biosspeicherbaustein zu tauschen...blöde angelegenheit...

aber manchmal gibt es solche tage...ich hatte meinen gestern^^ einfach ruhig blut behalten, hilft ja alles nix...

btw: mein X6 hat heute früh seine erste wu beendet. und faltet grad fleißig an seiner 2.


----------



## acer86 (12. Februar 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ach du Sch....ande - tut mir leid
> Manchmal kommts knüppeldick
> 
> Versuch (falls du das nicht schon hast) auch noch die "*EZ-Clear*"-Funktion
> ...



EZ flash hab ich auch schon probiert leider nix gebracht der Main bereich auf den Bios ist defekt 
Das bios display auf den board startet aber noch erst CF dan C1 und dan bleibt es bei 01 stehen 
alle anderen LED´s leuchten wie immer.

werde jetzt das hier probieren mit der diskette bin extra ins Nachbardorf gefahren um ein FDD Laufwerk zu besorgen.

:: BIOSMAN Inc :: AMI BIOS RECOVERY, AWARD BIOS Recovery

Wen das auch nix bringt muss ich mir ein neuen Bios Chip besorgen, zum glück ist der Gesteckt

*Update:*

Bios recovery war nicht möglich weder mit Diskette noch mit USB stick, der bildschirm bleibt einfach schwarz, Eingabe über Tastatur ist nicht möglich, Safe Boot und Bios Reset per Jumper bringt auch kein Erfolg.
dan bleibt nur noch Neuer BIOS Chip. oder Neues MB


----------



## computertod (12. Februar 2011)

probiers mal nach dieser Anleitung


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Februar 2011)

@acer86: Mein Beileid  und ich drück dir beide Daumen das die Reparatur klappt. 

Gibt leider solche Tage an dennen würde man am liebsten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nach dem er uns das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 angetan hat.
Dann kommt erst mal der grosse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und wenn wir den Kampf endlich gewonnen haben, sind wir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 um das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zu machen.


----------



## acer86 (12. Februar 2011)

ja leider ich könnte mir in den Ar..... beißen, hätte ich es nur gelassen mit den Bios Update, 

ist ja nicht so als ob ich das noch nie gemacht hätte, bei mein alten MB ist es immer gut gegangen und jetzt bei den neuen gleich beim ersten mal der super-GAU

hoffentlich bekomme ich irgendwo ein neuen Bios chip,

bin aber schon schwer am überlegen ob ich mir nicht gleich ein neues MB kaufen dan wäre wenigstens sicher das das PCI-e problem gelöst ist,

was meint ihr zum ASUS P6T


----------



## p00nage (12. Februar 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> ja leider ich könnte mir in den Ar..... beißen, hätte ich es nur gelassen mit den Bios Update,
> 
> ist ja nicht so als ob ich das noch nie gemacht hätte, bei mein alten MB ist es immer gut gegangen und jetzt bei den neuen gleich beim ersten mal der super-GAU
> 
> ...



Hört sich net gut an  

http://hardforum.com//showthread.php?t=1420984 vllt hilft dir das weiter, die meinen auch das man dfi kontaktieren kann und schicken dir nen neuen chip

du könntest im Luxx auch ma westsider fragen der scheint sich gut mitm dfi t3eh8 auszukennen , hat damit 5,45Ghz mit nem 920er gemacht


----------



## computertod (12. Februar 2011)

wer ist eigentlich 'dr_breen'?
der produziert zwar nicht oft, dafür macht er dann ~60k points mit einer WU


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (12. Februar 2011)

computertod schrieb:


> wer ist eigentlich 'dr_breen'?
> der produziert zwar nicht oft, dafür macht er dann ~60k points mit einer WU



dann faltet er wohl big wu´s, hab heute auch eine 65k wu abgeliefert udn die nächste hat sogar 80k points
core i7 sei dank

mfg


----------



## computertod (12. Februar 2011)

ok, hab sowas nur noch nicht gesehen


----------



## Bumblebee (12. Februar 2011)

@acer ASUS P6T SE ist sicherlich nichts übles
Aber schau dir auch noch das ASROCK X58 Extreme an - etwas günstiger und die PCI-E-Sockel scheinen mir günstiger zu liegen (für 2 GraKa's)

@ alle Btw. - eine Bitte
Wer eine GTX460 GLH hat soll doch bitte mal posten wie hoch sie geht im OC
Meine (unter WaKü) läuft *überirdisch* - ich kanns fast nicht glauben


----------



## acer86 (12. Februar 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> @acer ASUS P6T SE ist sicherlich nichts übles
> Aber schau dir auch noch das ASROCK X58 Extreme an - etwas günstiger und die PCI-E-Sockel scheinen mir günstiger zu liegen (für 2 GraKa's)



wird wohl das beste sein ich kauf mir das Asrock, hast du das bei dir am laufen?

wollte zwar eigentlich 3 Grafikkarten ins system bauen aber hab ja schon bei 2 Grafikkarten gesehen das es ganz schön den cpu ein bremst, allso besser nur 2 gpu´s und dan reicht auch das Asrock.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Februar 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> @ alle Btw. - eine Bitte
> Wer eine GTX460 GLH hat soll doch bitte mal posten wie hoch sie geht im OC
> Meine (unter WaKü) läuft *überirdisch* - ich kanns fast nicht glauben


Unter Wakü hab ich es nicht getestet, aber bei Luft war ohne Spannungserhöhung bei 874/1000/1748MHz Schluss. 
Lief bis auf P6811 stabil, wurden mir allerdings zu warm.


----------



## Julian Kruck (13. Februar 2011)

@ acer: hast du auch mal alles rausgebaut, bzw abgenommen? also nur noch einen riegel, eine graka, keine laufwerke (außer diskette) ... es gibt abundzu phänomene in der pcwelt, die lassen sich mit menschenverstand nicht erklären bei mir kann grundsätzlich alles an nem fehler schuld sein^^


mein X6 läuft unverändert bei 3,6 Ghz mit 1,35 (standard 1,375) eingestellen, und 1,366 bzw 1,344 anliegenden...dabei hat er ne temp von 60° (muss die leitpaste noch ändern)

finales tuning werd ich wohl erst machen wenn ein finales bios verfügbar ist, so stehen mir nämlich keinen halben multis zu verfügung


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (13. Februar 2011)

moin moin und einen schönen sonntag morgen euch allen,

die momentane big wu die ich habe geht sowas von ab, dass ich euch mal teilhaben lassen wollte daran.
ich wünschte ich würde nur die bekommen, da andere bigs teilweise nur mit 28k ppd laufen

mfg


----------



## T0M@0 (13. Februar 2011)

Bei ebay kann man auch fertig geflashte BIOS Chips kaufen. Hat damals 15€  gekostet.


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Februar 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> wird wohl das beste sein ich kauf mir das Asrock, hast du das bei dir am laufen?


 
Jein, ich werde nächste Woche den "nächsten Rechner" aufbauen (mit dem Core i7 950) und dort kommt dann ein X58 Extreme 6 rein



acer86 schrieb:


> wollte zwar eigentlich 3 Grafikkarten ins system bauen aber hab ja schon bei 2 Grafikkarten gesehen das es ganz schön den cpu einbremst, also besser nur 2 gpu´s und dan reicht auch das Asrock.


 
Das ist genau der Grund für meine Entscheidung; das Extreme 6 ist eher für 3 GraKa geeignet - wird aber in nächster Zeit auch "nur" mit zweien betrieben



xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> moin moin und einen schönen sonntag morgen euch allen,
> 
> die momentane big wu die ich habe geht sowas von ab, dass ich euch mal teilhaben lassen wollte daran.
> ich wünschte ich würde nur die bekommen, da andere bigs teilweise nur mit 28k ppd laufen


 
Doch, doch - flutscht ganz schön


----------



## p00nage (13. Februar 2011)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Bei ebay kann man auch fertig geflashte BIOS Chips kaufen. Hat damals 15€  gekostet.



Jo das würde ich ggf auch versuchen oder halt erstma dfi kontaktieren die sollen vom Service her auch nicht so schlecht sein was ich Internet gelesen hab. Viel Glück aufjedenfall.


----------



## nfsgame (13. Februar 2011)

Ich bin sonen bisschen mitm Latain am Ende: Dem SR2-Falter bricht die GPU-Leistung extrem ein, sobald der Referenztakt in die Nähe von 200MHz geht, bei 175MHz läufts ganz normal, der SMP faltet mit 200MHz Ref auch fleißig, nur die beiden GTX470 gehen dann auf 100-500PPD zurück .


----------



## acer86 (13. Februar 2011)

Hi

ich hab mich jetzt so entschieden und werde mir ein neues MB kaufen wahrscheinlich ein Asus P6T, 
Damit wäre wahrscheinlich auch das Problem mit der GTS450 gelöst damit sie ihre volle Leistung bringen kan.

aber trotzdem danke an alle die Geholfen haben


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Februar 2011)

Hat jemand schon mal eine P660* bekommen? 

Ein Freund von mir (VoodooGott) hat gerade ein paar von dennen bekommen, aber allem Anschein nach kann der ATI-Client damit nicht umgehn > Sind alle abgestürzt ohne mit dem falten zu beginnen, siehe http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...chten-fuer-ati-und-nvidia-40.html#post2694061.


----------



## nfsgame (13. Februar 2011)

Die P660x sind Nvidia-Units. Hängt mal -forcegpu ati_r700 ran .


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Februar 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Die P660x sind Nvidia-Units. Hängt mal -forcegpu ati_r700 ran .


 
Stimmt, hatte ich hier auch angemerkt bzw. angefragt http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...chten-fuer-ati-und-nvidia-40.html#post2694451


----------



## nfsgame (13. Februar 2011)

Ok, übersehen...
Bumble, was sagst du zum "meinem" Problem nen paar Posts zuvor?


----------



## The Master of MORARE (13. Februar 2011)

Hey, ne neue GROMACS-Spezifikation 

Willkommen a4-Core!

FAH-Addict : News - The Gromacs 4 core reaches version 2.27


----------



## Julian Kruck (13. Februar 2011)

bin mal gspannt was der bringt. a3 war ja damals ein update um welten (für amd)

und erst recht bin ich gespannt wann endlich mal ein gscheiter ati-client eintrudelt...


----------



## chris1995 (13. Februar 2011)

ich bin in den top 400!!!!
399  			 chris1995   227054   381 
Chris


----------



## Julian Kruck (13. Februar 2011)

glückwunsch!


----------



## Gast3737 (13. Februar 2011)

Julian Kruck schrieb:


> [..]
> und erst recht bin ich gespannt wann endlich mal ein gscheiter ati-client eintrudelt...


kann ich dir sagen, erst nach dem der Duke erschienen ist oder Chuck Norris seine ATI-Karte zum falten anmacht..

weiss jemand warum es beim SMP2 keine Arbeit mehr gibt? könnte es an Bigadv liegen

jaab es lag am bigadv..


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Februar 2011)

@RuneDRS: Willkommen zurück.


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Februar 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ich bin sonen bisschen mitm Latain am Ende: Dem SR2-Falter bricht die GPU-Leistung extrem ein, sobald der Referenztakt in die Nähe von 200MHz geht, bei 175MHz läufts ganz normal, der SMP faltet mit 200MHz Ref auch fleißig, nur die beiden GTX470 gehen dann auf 100-500PPD zurück .


und


nfsgame schrieb:


> Bumble, was sagst du zum "meinem" Problem nen paar Posts zuvor?


 
Bin immer noch am überlegen .....


----------



## Gast3737 (14. Februar 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @RuneDRS: Willkommen zurück.


wer meine Statz anguckt weiss ich war nie weg..nur nicht im Forum
falte schön fröhlich weiter...zur Zeit mal wieder bisschen mehr..da mir User mit Sandy Bridge im Nacken sitzen und ich auf Platz 50 kommen will

Was ich nochmal fragen wollte bigadv gibt es nicht für Windows oder?


----------



## Timmy99 (14. Februar 2011)

Wenn du den bigadv Flag meinst: Doch, der funktioniert auch mit der Windows Version des SMP2 Clients 

MfG,
T99, tyr


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (14. Februar 2011)

Timmy99 schrieb:


> Wenn du den bigadv Flag meinst: Doch, der funktioniert auch mit der Windows Version des SMP2 Clients
> 
> MfG,
> T99, tyr



genau, einer der gründe warum ich dich(RuneDRS) in 1,9monaten überholen könnte wenn deine faltleistung stagniert.
udn die bigadv performance ist sehr gut auf sandy bridge sag ich dir^^
samstag eine abgeliefert, heute kommt die nächste big wu.

was übrigens doof ist ist das die gtx470 weniger abwirft als die gts250... obwohl die einen eigenen rechner hat und immer im 3d takt löppt....
naja mal schauen, zum ersten märz gibts dann noch ne gtx570 dazu die dann meine hd5850 ersetzt(bye bye schöne sgssaa performance...-.-)

mfg und happy folding!


----------



## Gast3737 (14. Februar 2011)

Wie lange braucht solch eine Bigadv bei dir? scheint ja fast 14 Tage zu dauern..


----------



## Bumblebee (14. Februar 2011)

Erstmal *HOWDY* Rune - alter Falter 



xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> was übrigens doof ist ist das die gtx470 weniger abwirft als die gts250... obwohl die einen eigenen rechner hat und immer im 3d takt löppt....


 
Dann ist was falsch; jedenfalls bei mir topt eine GTX470 (13-14 KPPD) eine GTS250 (7-8 KPPD) deutlich



RuneDRS schrieb:


> Wie lange braucht solch eine Bigadv bei dir? scheint ja fast 14 Tage zu dauern..


 
Bei mir (Core i7 920 @OC), je nach WU 2-3 Tage


----------



## Gast3737 (14. Februar 2011)

achso nur 2-3 Tage..dachte schon das dauert länger..habe mal eben die Flag wieder rein gemacht..bis die 6702 durch ist dauert es ja auch noch ne Weile..Gestern Abend hat er keine Bigadv arbeit bekommen..


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (14. Februar 2011)

bei mir braucht eine big ca 48stunden plus minus 5 stunden, je nach wu halt.

hatte nur zwischen durch nen paar normale gemacht da es sich besser mit spielen verträgt.
nun wollte ich aber mal die top 100 mit gewalt angreifen was dann mit big wus doch besser geht.
bis ende nächste woche wollte ich dann bigs falten und dann wieder auf normal umsatteln.

die gtx470 faltet einfach zu kurz, während die gts bis heute 24/7 faltete machte die gtx470 nur 6stunden am tag, hatte ich nicht ganz bedacht.

mfg


----------



## Bumblebee (14. Februar 2011)

xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> die gtx470 faltet einfach zu kurz, während die gts bis heute 24/7 faltete machte die gtx470 nur 6stunden am tag, hatte ich nicht ganz bedacht.


 
 der war gut


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (14. Februar 2011)

hier noch mal ne info an RuneDRS bezüglich big wus:

Project ID: 2692
 Core: GRO-A3
 Credit: 8955
 Frames: 100


 Name: cpu
 Path: F:\FAH6.30-win32-SMP\
 Number of Frames Observed: 98

 Min. Time / Frame : 00:24:44 - 50.068 PPD
 Avg. Time / Frame : 00:27:14 - 43.335 PPD
 Cur. Time / Frame : 00:25:17 - 45.583 PPD
 R3F. Time / Frame : 00:24:56 - 46.223 PPD
 All  Time / Frame : 00:25:46 - 44.728 PPD
 Eff. Time / Frame : 00:28:35 - 40.321 PPD

eine big wu mit spielen , youtuben und arbeiten dazwischen.


mfg


----------



## Gast3737 (14. Februar 2011)

Alter Falter..das geht ja ab wie Sau..das sind ja ca. 10 k mehr als wenn man die normalen WU faltet..


----------



## HotteGKT (14. Februar 2011)

Mal kurz ein kleiner Hinweis...
Es gibt da ein neues Tool für F@H.
Falls ihr es nicht kennt....für Anfänger ist es eine Offenbarung.
Da geht das einrichten wirklich leicht von der Hand. 
Falls ihr es kennt....sorry für das Rauschen.

fahtracker.com


Ciao Horst


----------



## Schmicki (14. Februar 2011)

Danke für den Hinweis, Horst!

Der FAH GPU Tracker V2 sieht sehr interessant aus. Das erleichtert das Einrichten der Clienten ungemein. Ich hoffe mal, dass Stanford mit dem Client v7 einen ähnlichen Weg geht. Das würde Neueinsteigern sehr helfen.


----------



## Gast3737 (15. Februar 2011)

wie lange dauert es eigentlich bis ich mal ne bigadv bekomme?


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (15. Februar 2011)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> wie lange dauert es eigentlich bis ich mal ne bigadv bekomme?



moin,

nur eine frage zur sicherheit, du hast ja -bigadv reingemacht, hast du auch -advmethods rausgemacht bei den flags?
weil ich bekomm ja ganz normal bigs, gestern ja auch eine neue bekommen.

mfg


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Februar 2011)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> wie lange dauert es eigentlich bis ich mal ne bigadv bekomme?


 
Wie lange dauert es noch bis DNF??
Wie lange dauert es noch bis D3??

Das sind die 3 Fragen des Lebens
Und für alle 3 gilt - "hoffentlich recht bald / so schnell wie möglich

Poste trotzdem mal - zur Sicherheit - die flag's die du hinter der .exe zu stehen hast
Beim config. des Clienten hast du "*big*" eingetragen - oder??


----------



## Gast3737 (15. Februar 2011)

ach siehste, danke! habe die Ursache gefunden, advmethods war noch drin..habe es mal gefixt..mal gucken was nach der nächsten WU so abgeht..

so nun steht da drin:
 -smp 8 -bigadv -local
big in der Cfg ist auch umgestellt!

Status nach eurer kleinen Hilfestellung:

er faltet endlich Bigadv..WU 6900

Update:

32.000 ppd? alter Falter..das ist fast dreifach so viel wie vorher..bin begeistert..
Danke für die Hilfe...


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Februar 2011)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> er faltet endlich Bigadv..WU 6900
> 
> 32.000 ppd? alter Falter..das ist fast dreifach so viel wie vorher..bin begeistert..
> Danke für die Hilfe...


 
32 KPPD, hey - das ist doch mal eine Hausnummer 

So, wie uns xtremesystems.org grad davonrennt können wir die auch gut gebrauchen


----------



## chris1995 (15. Februar 2011)

Was haltet ihr vom i7 960? Der ist doch jetzt richtig interesant oder? 
Chris


----------



## Gast3737 (15. Februar 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> 32 KPPD, hey - das ist doch mal eine Hausnummer
> 
> So, wie uns xtremesystems.org grad davonrennt können wir die auch gut gebrauchen


gebe mir Mühe was dazu beizutragen..ähm habe ich das im Foldingforum richtige gelesen, dass man erst wieder 10 Stück abliefern muss bevor man den Bonus bekommt?


chris1995 schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr vom i7 960? Der ist doch jetzt richtig interesant oder?
> Chris


jaaab, oder sandybridge geht noch besser..dann aber schön bigadv falten..
wenn man eh Neu anschaffen will führt aus falttechnischer Sicht kein Weg an Sandybridge vorbei...


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Februar 2011)

chris1995 schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr vom i7 960? Der ist doch jetzt richtig interessant oder?
> Chris


 
Das kommt darauf an
Einerseits sind die i7er (950 und 960) attraktiv im Preis geworden
Andererseits bekommst du für das selbe Geld einen Core i7 2600K
Wenn du also MoBo etc. neu anschaffen willst bezahlst du für ein 1155er-System (SandyBridge) weniger, hast weniger Stromverbrauch und eine ordentlich höhere Leistung
Dass ich jetzt noch ein Sys auf Basis des 1366er aufbaue (mit einem 950er) liegt nur daran, dass ich die Teile zu extrem günstigen Konditionen bekommen habe
Trotzdem baue ich auch ein 1155er-System auf - und das wird *mehr* reissen



RuneDRS schrieb:


> ..ähm habe ich das im Foldingforum richtig gelesen, dass man erst wieder 10 Stück abliefern muss bevor man den Bonus bekommt?


 
Auch das kommt darauf an
Wenn du schon 10 SMP2 abgeliefert hast, dann nicht
Wenn nicht - kleiner Insidertipp, falte erstmal *keine* *BIG*'s bis du die 10 zusammen hast - geht kräftig schneller


----------



## Gast3737 (15. Februar 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> [..]
> Auch das kommt darauf an
> Wenn du schon 10 SMP2 abgeliefert hast, dann nicht
> Wenn nicht - kleiner Insidertipp, falte erstmal *keine* *BIG*'s bis du die 10 zusammen hast - geht kräftig schneller


gut dann bekomme ich gleich meinen Bonus, da ich schon zig viele SMP2 mit Bonus abgeliefert habe..krass ich bekomme für 2 Tage und 8 h Arbeit 74.000 pt ich bin mal sowas von begeistert wa..


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (15. Februar 2011)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> gut dann bekomme ich gleich meinen Bonus, da ich schon zig viele SMP2 mit Bonus abgeliefert habe..krass ich bekomme für 2 Tage und 8 h Arbeit 74.000 pt ich bin mal sowas von begeistert wa..



jop big wus machen spaß, können aber auch frustrieren wenn man viel nebenbei macht und dann nur mit müh und not die deadline hält

zum thema I7 960:

mein sandy sys für vielleicht 450€(geht auch günstiger) mobo+prozzi macht in projekt 6900:

 Min. Time / Frame : 00:24:44 - 50.068 PPD

ok auf 4,6ghz@1,38V aber das macht fast 80% der 2600ks mit und vorallem mit niedrigeren spannungen als ich brauche.

mfg


----------



## Gast3737 (15. Februar 2011)

ich wollte mir eigentlich ein Minisystem mit Externen Radi aufbauen..allerdings sind die mATX Boards für Sandybridge sehr hässlich, schließlich will ich die doch das Ding auf dem Tisch haben und angucken...so ist zumindest der Plan
allerdings überlege ich schon die ganze Zeit ob es in der Kompakten Variante auch mit ATX geht..


----------



## Thosch (15. Februar 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> ...So, wie uns xtremesystems.org grad davonrennt können wir die auch gut gebrauchen
> ...



Das passt ja denn gerade recht ... 
Sooooo, Faxen dicke für ca.200€ !! Die 4870 fliegt raus und ne 560 Ti steigt ein !!
Aus die Maus !!


----------



## chris1995 (15. Februar 2011)

Gute Entscheidung
Bei mir dauerts noch ca. 3 wochen dan gibts ne sandy als bigwu KILLER!!!!!
CHRIS


----------



## Gast3737 (15. Februar 2011)

kaufe gleich noch nen guten Kühler dazu, denn mit OC lohnt es sich dann richtig auf Sandy zu setzen..


----------



## Thosch (15. Februar 2011)

So toll wie die Sandy´s sind, aber nur fürs Falten ... das ist mir dann doch zuuuu Kostenintensiv.


----------



## Gast3737 (15. Februar 2011)

das ist richtig...würde ehr so sagen die Sandys gehen gut zu übertakten und haben hohe Spielperformance, als Nebeneffekt falten die CPU noch gigantisch gut..


----------



## chris1995 (15. Februar 2011)

Kühler wird dan wahrscheinlich ein Alpenföhn Brocken!
Und übertaktet wird natürlich auch, mainboard wird wahrscheinlich ein Gigabyte!
chris


----------



## Thosch (15. Februar 2011)

Na bei mir wirds max. noch der 1090er werden dann ist Schluss mit dem Board. Ich glaube nicht das der Bulldozer AM2+ "mögen" wird.


----------



## chris1995 (15. Februar 2011)

Der 1090 reicht auch, lässt sich ja gut übertakten!
Nur Big work units gehen halt nicht!
chris


----------



## Thosch (15. Februar 2011)

Na soll ja auch nicht 24/7-only falten, wie jetzt noch mein altes "Schiff". Sonst baue ich ja vollendens ab im OG.


----------



## p00nage (15. Februar 2011)

Naja m-ATX gibt's zz eig nur das p8p67 m-pro  ich hätte gern nen z chipsatz


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. Februar 2011)

Thosch schrieb:


> Na bei mir wirds max. noch der 1090er werden dann ist Schluss mit dem Board. Ich glaube nicht das der Bulldozer AM2+ "mögen" wird.


Sofern es sich nicht AMD doch noch anderst überlegt, läuft er nicht mal auf AM3, nur AM3+. 



chris1995 schrieb:


> Der 1090 reicht auch, lässt sich ja gut übertakten!
> Nur Big work units gehen halt nicht!
> chris


Kommt drauf an ob einem der Mehrverbrauch egal ist > bei 4,0GHz verbraucht er schon 110W mehr. 

Darum hab ich auch meinen nur so weit übertaktet dass keine Spannungserhöhung notwendig wurde. 

BigWU's gehen mit dem 1090t, man muss nur wissen wie. 
Bei Fragen MASTER OF MORARE fragen, der hats schon gemacht. 
Nur unter 4GHz sind die Dealines nicht zu schaffen.


----------



## chris1995 (15. Februar 2011)

Da kauf ich mir dan lieber eine sandy oder einen buldozer! Weil der q6600 ist ja sowieso zu langsam!
Chris


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (15. Februar 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an ob einem der Mehrverbrauch egal ist > bei 4,0GHz verbraucht er schon 110W mehr.
> (



sandy bridge macht auf 4,6ghz 230watt verbauch, kompletter rechner.
das hatte mein phenom 2 vorher im fast idle(170watt) und unter volllast sogar 320watt(3,7ghz, 1,48V)
bin was die energie bilanz angeht sehr glücklich in das intel lager gewechselt zu sein.

mfg


----------



## Julian Kruck (15. Februar 2011)

gib deinem sandy auch mal 1,48V, dann wird er auch in etwa soviel verbrauchen 
AMD ist in der effizients etwas schlechter aufgestellt, aber der verbrauch liegt ungefähr gleich auf. hab mit nem Q9450 in etwa 180W gebraucht (3,2Ghz ohne Vcore) mit nem X4 955 hab ich dann so in etwa 187W gebraucht (3,4Ghz ohne Vcore). die hatten auch ungefähr die gleiche faltleistung.
und mir ist bewusst dass des komplett verschiedene prozessorgenerationen sind, aber aufgrund der gleichen strukturbreite durchaus vergleichbar sind.


----------



## Mettsemmel (16. Februar 2011)

...ursprünglich hab ich mir mal gesagt, dass ich frühestens aufhöre wenn ich in den Top50 bin...
hab damals bloß ncih daran gedacht, dass es passieren könnte, dass ich niemals in die Top50 komme ohne aufzurüsten xD
was für ein Dilemma


----------



## Gast3737 (16. Februar 2011)

ja ich will jetzt auch mit macht in die Top fuffzig wenn ich richtig gerechtnet habe brauch ich dafür ca. 4,5 -bigadv falten..guter Deal würde ich sagen..
vorallem will ich einen ehe mahligen Topfalter "killen" nämlich "Karst10" und an den "The Ian" an den komme ich auch wieder ran..mein alter Kollege The Ian begleitet mich schon quasi durch die ganze Rangliste...


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (16. Februar 2011)

Julian Kruck schrieb:


> gib deinem sandy auch mal 1,48V, dann wird er auch in etwa soviel verbrauchen
> AMD ist in der effizients etwas schlechter aufgestellt, aber der verbrauch liegt ungefähr gleich auf. hab mit nem Q9450 in etwa 180W gebraucht (3,2Ghz ohne Vcore) mit nem X4 955 hab ich dann so in etwa 187W gebraucht (3,4Ghz ohne Vcore). die hatten auch ungefähr die gleiche faltleistung.
> und mir ist bewusst dass des komplett verschiedene prozessorgenerationen sind, aber aufgrund der gleichen strukturbreite durchaus vergleichbar sind.



Ja ich weiß was du meinst aber selbst mit 1,48V und 5,2ghz komm ich "nur" auf 270watt ganzer PC. Aber sowas ist bei 32nm ein Killer 24/7.
mein alter Phenom hat seinen Verbrauch auch hauptsächlich aus dem Takt generiert, den 200mhz(3,1ghz-3,3ghz) mehr haben mehr Verbrauch raufgehauen als 0.2V(1,2V-1,4V) mehr.
Aber das kann auch daran liegen das mein freigeschalteter 550BE ein bisschen speziell war.
beim Intel lieg ich bei selben takt und selben Voltages um 50-70Watt niedriger.

Und keine Angst ich habe mir den wechsel sehr schwer gemacht, da mein Board ja die Hexacores noch Supportete habe ich ganz genau geschaut und einfach mal auf der arbeit eine Testreihe gestartet und einen E4300C2D mit einem Athlon X2 5200, einen E6600C2Q mit einem Phenom 9950, einen 9650Extreme mit einem Phenom II 955 verglichen und kam immer zum Ergebnis das bei gleichen Takt, Voltages, dram Voltages, Boardaustattung ein Intel System vorne liegt.
zwischen 19-124(ausreißer?)Watt weniger verbrauch pro Gegenüberstellung waren drin.
Und da hab ich die pro-Megahertz-Leistung noch nicht mal mit eingerechnet.
das ich jetzt bei selber taktrate(3,7ghz) hat sich meine ppd ca verdreifacht(ohne bigs) ohne ht immer noch um den faktor 2,5 im minimum gestiegen.

Ich als kleiner AMD Fanboy der ich wahr war richtig geschockt da ich mir mein kleinen wunder 550 BE(auf 4 kerne+ oc auf 3,7ghz!!!!) auch gut schöngeredet hatte.

Im 24/7 betrieb habe ich aber den Mehrpreis für mein Sys(Mobo+Cpu 450€ im Gegensatz zu Cpu only 200€= 250€) in meinem Haushalt in einem Jahr wieder drin denke ich.Bedienkomfort durch die viel höhere Ipc nicht mit eingerechnet.

Vielleicht kann Bulldozer das Verhältnis ja umdrehen aber der stand nicht zur Debatte als ich mein Weihnachtsgeld verplanen wollte.

Irgendwo muss man dann auch mal seine Marken Sympathie zuhause lassen und auch nicht das schönen von dingen die man mal gekauft hat, die aber eigentlich schlecht sind oder zumindest nicht annähernd so gut.

Aber das war halt mein Entscheidungsprozess, möchte keinem auf die Finger hauen oder schlecht reden.

mfg


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Februar 2011)

Jedem das seine. 

Hauptsystem ist AMD, die restlichen drei Geräte sind Intel.


----------



## CheGuarana (16. Februar 2011)

Sagt mal! ich brauch mal eure kompetente Hilfe in mehr oder weniger privater Sache!

Kennt sicherlich alle noch den Jever, richtig? Seit ich mein neues ICQ Konto habe, ist der nicht mehr in meier Liste und ich kann ihn auch sonst nirgendwo finden. Wie hieß der doch gleich mit richtigem Namen? Dann finde ich ihn bestimmt auf FB.

Danke schonmal, Grüßle


----------



## The Ian (16. Februar 2011)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> ja ich will jetzt auch mit macht in die Top fuffzig wenn ich richtig gerechtnet habe brauch ich dafür ca. 4,5 -bigadv falten..guter Deal würde ich sagen..
> vorallem will ich einen ehe mahligen Topfalter "killen" nämlich "Karst10" und an den "The Ian" an den komme ich auch wieder ran..mein alter Kollege The Ian begleitet mich schon quasi durch die ganze Rangliste...



NAAAAAAAAAAAAAIIIIIIIIIIIIIN ich werd nie in die 50 kommen waaaaa...immer kraz ich dran und immer kommt irgendeiner von hinten....*heul*


----------



## nfsgame (16. Februar 2011)

Malte Schmidt schrieb:


> Sagt mal! ich brauch mal eure kompetente Hilfe in mehr oder weniger privater Sache!
> 
> Kennt sicherlich alle noch den Jever, richtig? Seit ich mein neues ICQ Konto habe, ist der nicht mehr in meier Liste und ich kann ihn auch sonst nirgendwo finden. Wie hieß der doch gleich mit richtigem Namen? Dann finde ich ihn bestimmt auf FB.
> 
> Danke schonmal, Grüßle


Du meinst Sebastian K.? Den hast du doch in Facebook .


----------



## acer86 (16. Februar 2011)

so mein i7 Läuft endlich wider


----------



## chris1995 (16. Februar 2011)

na dan, vollgas!!!
chris


----------



## caine2011 (16. Februar 2011)

leute wer hier ein sandysys am laufen hat den beneide ich

ich hatte mich gerade durchgerungen mir ein solches mit nem i7-2600k zu holen als die lustigen rücknahmen begannen....


und jetzt überholt mich xXxatrush1987 in 2wochen 

intel will mich rollen....

jetzt bin ich so beleidigt dass ich die bulldozer performance abwarte 

mfg caine2011



ps: kann mir mal wer erklären warum mein blöder phenom 955@3,6ghz nur 5k ppd macht?


----------



## Julian Kruck (16. Februar 2011)

Weil dein Phenom leider nicht so ne ipc hat wie ne sandy der phenom liegt auf niveu von penryn (Q9450 etc.)
Ich hoffe das amd die gegengeneration zu gulftown weg lässt und gleich zum überholn der sandy ansetzt geil wärs ja schon... *träum*


----------



## Mettsemmel (17. Februar 2011)

Gibt hier ziemliche viele Leute mit 955ern, oder?

Hab jetzt übrigens endgültig beschlossen mit neuer Graka zu warten... und erstmal schauen was meine so abwirft wenn der neue Client endlich da is.
Ich beiß mir sonst in den Allerwertesten, wenn ich mir ne neue zulege und nen Monat später gibts GPU3 für Radeons...


----------



## user001 (17. Februar 2011)

Kann mir einer hier kurz erklären, wie das mit den Bonuspunkten funktioniert? Ich habe 16 WUs "abgeliefert". Bekomme ich jetzt mehr Punkte? Ich lese manchmal, dass Leute Zehntausend Punkte am Tag bekommen (mit einem Rechner) HFM.NET zeigt bei mir meistens 7-9 Tausend PPD an. Prozessor ist ein i7 930.
Den GPU-client bekomme ich nicht zum laufen mit meiner Ati-Karte. Gibt es nur mit GPU-client so viele Punkte?
Außerdem habe ich das Problem, dass der smp2-client anscheinend keine "BigWUs" lädt/anfordert, wenn ich die flag "-bigadv" hinzufüge. Ich habe momentan die flags "-smp -local -forceasm -advmethods" eingetragen.
Ist das eine gute Einstellung?

Ist die angegebene Punktzahl von (fast immer) unter 10k, die ich erwarten kann?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Februar 2011)

user001 schrieb:


> Kann mir einer hier kurz erklären, wie das mit den Bonuspunkten funktioniert? Ich habe 16 WUs "abgeliefert". Bekomme ich jetzt mehr Punkte? Ich lese manchmal, dass Leute Zehntausend Punkte am Tag bekommen (mit einem Rechner) HFM.NET zeigt bei mir meistens 7-9 Tausend PPD an. Prozessor ist ein i7 930.
> Den GPU-client bekomme ich nicht zum laufen mit meiner Ati-Karte. Gibt es nur mit GPU-client so viele Punkte?
> Außerdem habe ich das Problem, dass der smp2-client anscheinend keine "BigWUs" lädt/anfordert, wenn ich die flag "-bigadv" hinzufüge. Ich habe momentan die flags "-smp -local -forceasm -advmethods" eingetragen.
> Ist das eine gute Einstellung?
> ...


Höhrt sich an als faltest du ohne Passkey, der muss unbedingt eingetragen sein, sonst gibt es keine Bonuspunkte. Passkey bekommst du hier: Folding@Home

Bezüglich Flags: Hinter der "-smp"-Flag gehöhrt ne 8 also "-smp 8". 

Bezüglich BigWU's: Zusätzlich zum -bigadv musst du die Paketgrösse auf Big stellen. 
Ich würde jetzt allerdings warten mit BigWU-Falten bis du 10 WU's mit Passkey abgeliefert hast, so das du sicher auch Bonuspunkte bekommst.


----------



## Gast3737 (17. Februar 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> [..]
> Ich würde jetzt allerdings warten mit BigWU-Falten bis du 10 WU's mit Passkey abgeliefert hast, so das du sicher auch Bonuspunkte bekommst.


der Hintergrund ist der, dass du (User001) sonst 10 Big WU falten müsstest, damit du den Bonus für die bigadv bekommst. Also verher immer schön erst SMP2 WU falten und dann wenn du den ersten Bonus bekommen hast auf bigadv umschalten!

Du kannst ja nochmal hier lang gucken..ist zwar noch im Bau aber vielleicht klärt es so manches...


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (17. Februar 2011)

caine2011 schrieb:


> leute wer hier ein sandysys am laufen hat den beneide ich
> 
> ich hatte mich gerade durchgerungen mir ein solches mit nem i7-2600k zu holen als die lustigen rücknahmen begannen....
> 
> ...



mein phenom machte damals nur unwesentlich mehr points am tag, so 8k points war so das max auf 3,7ghz.
aber keine angst eigentlich wollte ich nur eine woche power folding machen, im idealfall unter den top 75 landen und dann etwas ruhiger angehen lassen.
wenn meine neue graka kommt(gtx570 oder gar 580?) dann werde ich wohl wieder mal ne woche reinhauen oder so aber das steht noch in den sternen.

Stromabrechnung steht auch vor der tür also muss ich eh ein wenig chillen und abwarten.

ich denke ja man das Sandy Bridge und Bulldozer beim folden ähnliche performance hinbekommen, da die mehr integer einheiten glaube ich kaum einen vorteil machen.
bulldozer vielleicht 20-30% hinter sandy bei selben takt.

siehe vergleich:

sandy:

4 alus für floatingpoint rechnungen und integer 2 für data gedöns.

bulldozer:

2alus für float, die auf avx sogar nur zu einer werden, 8 integer alus pro doppelkern


mal schauen wie es dann wird.

mfg


----------



## nichtraucher91 (17. Februar 2011)

Kann mir wer erklären, warum meine SMP-WU gestern nicht angerechnet wurde?!
Meine PS3 Wu wurde angerechnet.
Finde das grade gar nicht lustig...


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Februar 2011)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Kann mir wer erklären, warum meine SMP-WU gestern nicht angerechnet wurde?!
> Meine PS3 Wu wurde angerechnet.
> Finde das grade gar nicht lustig...
> lg
> Nichtraucher91


 
Wenn du genau hinguckst wirst du feststellen, dass mysteriöserweise (fast) *alle* gestern um 12:00am CST (Serverzeit) sehr schlecht abgeliefert haben
Was (natürlich) daran liegt, dass wieder mal der/die Resultateserver auf dem Rücken lagen

Bleibt zu hoffen, dass die Punkte nachgeliefert werden - was *meistens* der Fall ist

Allerdings scheint das Problem ernster zu sein...
3am CST *zero points*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Februar 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Allerdings scheint das Problem ernster zu sein...
> 3am CST *zero points*


Ne Nullrunde bei dir wäre auch seeeeeeeeehr aussergewöhnlich.


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Februar 2011)

6am CST* zero points*


----------



## Schmicki (17. Februar 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> 6am CST* zero points*



Ruhig Blut. Das wird schon wieder. Leider gibt es noch keine offizielle Stellungnahme seitens Stanford. Damit sind die immer sehr geizig.


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Februar 2011)

Schmicki schrieb:


> Ruhig Blut. Das wird schon wieder. Leider gibt es noch keine offizielle Stellungnahme seitens Stanford. Damit sind die immer sehr geizig.


 
Mein Blut *IST* ruhig  +""ç"*%%& 

Nee, nee, ernsthaft jetze..
Sowas bringt mich schon lange nicht mehr zum wallen


----------



## acer86 (17. Februar 2011)

Ärger mich auch gerade darüber, hab mein System seit gestern Nachmittag endlich wider am laufen und nun kommen keine Punkte rein


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Februar 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> Ärger mich auch gerade darüber, hab mein System seit gestern Nachmittag endlich wider am laufen und nun kommen keine Punkte rein


 
Na ja, wenn alles so läuft wie es soll dann kommen sie schon rein
Sie landen bloss in einem Pufferareal bis die Server wieder funzen
Danach werden sie hinterhergeschoben - hoffentlich


----------



## Julian Kruck (17. Februar 2011)

Für kaufwillige:
im zack läuft grad ne 450GTS von palit für 104 euro...

PS: lass gerade meinen alten 955er im PC vom Kumpel noch ein bisschen falten


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Februar 2011)

9am CST *zero points* 

... kein weiterer Kommentar ...


----------



## trucker1963 (17. Februar 2011)

Hoffentlich gehen die Server bald wieder , kaue gerade so eine ehlende 6701-er durch,dauert noch 8 Stunden


----------



## nfsgame (17. Februar 2011)

Ich hab schon Panik bekommen wegen der Nullrunden, weil ich nur auf die Userstats von Cyrano geschaut hab. Dachte die beiden Falter wärn down.


----------



## Thosch (17. Februar 2011)

Mahlzeit zusammen ...
Soooo, meine 560er is heute gekommen.Leider schaff ich's heute nicht mehr die auszutauschen.Aber morgen sollte es klappen und dank GPU3-6.41er Cl. sollte es danach gleich voll weiter gehen (wg."Auto-HW-Scan").
Frage: Sollte man die WU erst fertig rechnen lassen oder kann man vor d.Fertigstellung die GraKa wechseln? Ich denke mal das es"Firmen-intern" keine Sache ist.Aber wenn man v."Rot" nach "Grün"o.rumgedreht (was aber i.Mom Unsinn wäre) switcht...? Hat da wer Erfahrung?


----------



## mattinator (17. Februar 2011)

user001 schrieb:


> Außerdem habe ich das Problem, dass der smp2-client anscheinend keine "BigWUs" lädt/anfordert, wenn ich die flag "-bigadv" hinzufüge. Ich habe momentan die flags "-smp -local -forceasm -advmethods" eingetragen.
> Ist das eine gute Einstellung?



Wenn -bigadv, dann -advmethods weg. Ansonsten "beißen" sich die beiden Optionen evtl., so dass trotzdem nur  -advmethods geholt werden.


----------



## acer86 (17. Februar 2011)

Die Server laufen endlich wider und die Punkte wurden zum Glück gleich gutgeschrieben.


----------



## Thosch (17. Februar 2011)

Update: 
Habs doch noch geschafft die 560Ti einzubauen. Mit der "AMD-angerechneten" WU ( Core 11) kann er nix mehr anfangen und lädt neu ( Core 15).
Und die geht ganz schön ab im vergl. zur 4870er: TPF nach 10%: 1:21 ;   PPD: 13999  ;  CPU-Last bei ca.1-2% ; Watt(ganzes Sys.): 305 (-14)
Hab dem SMP2 jetzt auf 4 Kernen gestartet und beide vertragen sich bis jetzt ganz gut.
Es geht aufwärts mit den Punkten ... !!


----------



## acer86 (17. Februar 2011)

Thosch schrieb:


> Update:
> Habs doch noch geschafft die 560Ti einzubauen. Mit der "AMD-angerechneten" WU ( Core 11) kann er nix mehr anfangen und lädt neu ( Core 15).
> Und die geht ganz schön ab im vergl. zur 4870er: TPF nach 10%: 1:21  PPD: 13999  CPU-Last bei ca.1-2%. Hab dem SMP2 jetzt auf 4 Kernen gestartet und beide vertragen sich bis jetzt ganz gut.
> Es geht aufwärts mit den Punkten ... !!



Hört sich schon mal gut an

mit etwas OC kannst du noch mehr herausholen 15500PPD sind durchaus drin.


----------



## chris1995 (17. Februar 2011)

meine punkte sind auch endlich gutgeschrieben worden! Und der Athlon 2 hat seine 10 smp wu abgeliefert! Jetzt gibts endlich bonus punkte!
Chris


----------



## Gast3737 (17. Februar 2011)

Die richtigen Folding Statz aus Stanford gehen..nur EOC ist immer noch down..aber das wisst ihr ja..


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Februar 2011)

So, 3pm und die Sache ist "gegessen"
Sieht nach einer kompletten Gutschrift aus 

EOC funktioniert - bloss der Signaturteil ist noch off


----------



## Mettsemmel (18. Februar 2011)

Leute, ich scheine beim OCing irgendetwas falsch zu machen...
Hab nur per BIOS den Multi von 16 auf 16,5 erhöht, gespeichert&beendet...
joa und dann wollt die kiste nicht mehr. Interne Komponenten schienen alle Strom zu kriegen, aber er fuhr nicht hoch und weder Maus, noch Monitor haben Signal gekriegt...

Ich hab also CMOS resettet, erstmal normal hochgefahren.. OS lief...
wieder ab ins BIOS, erstmal wieder RAMs per 1:4-Ratio auf 1600 gestellt und ihre gewohnten 7-7-6-22 Latenzen.., F10...boot..."Windows wird gestartet"... BSOD.
Erst als ich ihn auf 1333MHz und Autolatenzen eingestellt hatte, kam ich wieder ins Windows.

Vermutete, dass es an der Spannung liegt, die eig auf 1,8V sein müsste, aber die kann ich nicht umstellen.
Seltsamerweise sind alle Spannungen grau, weswegen ich sie nicht umstellen kann. Das kann doch nicht normal sein, oder? o.0

Zumal ich mir einbilde die 1.8V meiner RAMs schon mal manuell eingestellt zu haben...

Muss ich vll. erst irgend welche Jumper aufm Board umstöpseln, damit ich OCen kann? Weil im Handbuch ist davon nichts vermerkt.


----------



## Julian Kruck (18. Februar 2011)

Da müsste es im bios irgend ne eisntellung gebn, die bedeutet dass die system spannungen automatisch verwaltet werden. die natürlich auf disable.
schon müsste es gehen.
und rein hypotethisch würd ichs lieber mit ganzen multis probieren. hab zwar keine erfahrung mit halben, aber ganze sind doch besser^^ und 17 dürfte ohne Vcore erhöhung bei dir schon drin sein.


----------



## Mettsemmel (18. Februar 2011)

Julian Kruck schrieb:


> Da müsste es im bios irgend ne eisntellung gebn, die bedeutet dass die system spannungen automatisch verwaltet werden. die natürlich auf disable.
> schon müsste es gehen.


Ja sowas hatte ich auch vermutet^^
Habs bloß nochnich gefunden xD
Ich find, dass das BIOS von dem Asus-Board, was ich letztens für mein Dad besorgt hab, echt übersichtlicher is, als das von meinem MSI.

P.S.: Schickes Benutzerbild übrigens ;D


----------



## Julian Kruck (18. Februar 2011)

irgendwie sind die downloadserver von msi down, sonst hät ich mal in dein handbuch geschaut.
es muss definitiv eine möglichkeit geben, vorher gings ja auch vll gibts ne tastenkombination (in erinnerung an gigabyte p35)

award oder phönix? ich find die biose von asus einfach nur unübersichtlich so schöne old school mit blauem hintergrund und gelber schrift ist das beste und wird durch efi hoffentlich nicht gänzlich verdrängt

danke, deins ist auch ganz hübsch^^ merkt man halt doch, amdboys


----------



## Mettsemmel (18. Februar 2011)

Okay, ich dachte ich hätte das Problem gefunden.
Beim kompletten Durchlesen des Handbuchs ist mir aufgefallen, dass man die "Spread Spectrum"-Funktion deaktivieren soll, wnen man übertakten möchte.
Funktion disabled, erstmal gebootet, lief alles problemlos.
BIOS->Multi wieder leicht erhöht->F10 uuund wieder wollte er nich starten.. 

also wieder CMOS reset -.-
Hat hier jemand vll. das gleiche Board?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Februar 2011)

Jetzt hat es mich erwischt: eine der beiden GTX460 verweigert den Faltdienst und ich weiss nicht wieso! 

Ständig meldet der Client "Folding@home Core Shutdown: FILE_IO_ERROR"

Work-Ordner gelöscht hat nichts gebracht, Client neu installiert hat auch nichts gebracht. Mehrfach neugestartet auch nicht. 

Die zweite GTX460 faltet als wüsste sie von nichts.


----------



## acer86 (18. Februar 2011)

Hi

Es geht aber momentan ein Fehler Teufel herum 

hast du was an den Flag´s verändert?

guck bitte mal nach ob die andere GTX 460 nicht auch den -gpu 1 flag drin hat, könnte daran liegen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Februar 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Es geht aber momentan ein Fehler Teufel herum
> 
> ...


Hab nachgeschaut,  die beiden haben unterschiedliche "-gpu"-Flags (0 bzw. 1) drin und auch die Maschine ID ist unterschiedlich (2 bzw. 3).


----------



## acer86 (18. Februar 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Hab nachgeschaut,  die beiden haben unterschiedliche "-gpu"-Flags (0 bzw. 1) drin und auch die Maschine ID ist unterschiedlich (2 bzw. 3).



mhh....

hast du irgendwas an Windows oder Grafikkarten Treiber verändert wäre auch noch eine Fehler quelle.

hast du eine TFT an der Karte die nicht falten will?
nur um zu sehen ob sie überhaupt noch Funktioniert.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Februar 2011)

Da ich keinen zweiten TFT habe und nur das HDMI-Kabel auf die untere Karte umstecken nicht reicht zum starten, hab ich die untere Karte per VGA an den TFT angeschlossen: Windows startet und beide Karten liefern ein Bild, aber auch so weigert sich die zweite GTX460 zum falten, gleiche Fehlermeldung.


----------



## acer86 (18. Februar 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Da ich keinen zweiten TFT habe und nur das HDMI-Kabel auf die untere Karte umstecken nicht reicht zum starten, hab ich die untere Karte per VGA an den TFT angeschlossen: Windows startet und beide Karten liefern ein Bild, aber auch so weigert sich die zweite GTX460 zum falten, gleiche Fehlermeldung.



Da kannst du nur noch Probieren eine der Beiden Karten auszubauen und versuchen ob sie im Einzel Betrieb laufen, wen das so sein sollte würde ich fast auf ein Defektes MB tippen oder Windoof hat nee Macke.


----------



## Thosch (18. Februar 2011)

Julian Kruck schrieb:
			
		

> so schöne old school mit blauem hintergrund und gelber schrift ist das beste und wird durch efi hoffentlich nicht gänzlich



Ich glaube es gibt sowas wie nen Textmodus.


----------



## vidman (18. Februar 2011)

So... ich habe mich jetzt mal ein bisschen eingelesen und heute auch schon fleißig mit der Tray Version gefaltet nur habe ich da noch 2 Fragen.

1. Muss ich wenn ich Win7 hab den GPU Client für Vista oder XP nehmen?
und
2. Ist Score = PPD wenn nein wie setzen sich die PPD dann zusammen?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Februar 2011)

vidman schrieb:


> So... ich habe mich jetzt mal ein bisschen eingelesen und heute auch schon fleißig mit der Tray Version gefaltet nur habe ich da noch 2 Fragen.
> 
> 1. Muss ich wenn ich Win7 hab den GPU Client für Vista oder XP nehmen?
> und
> 2. Ist Score = PPD wenn nein wie setzen sich die PPD dann zusammen?


1. Den für Vista. Mit was faltest du? Dem entsprechenden GPU2 oder GPU3-Client verwenden.

2. PPD's (Punkte pro Tag) sind ein theoretischer Wert den deine Client bei 24/7 erreichen sollte > in der Praxis ist dieser tiefer als angegeben durch unterschlich starke Belastung (Filme, Gamen, Internet,...) und wechseln Projekte.


----------



## Gast3737 (18. Februar 2011)

Hi Vidman,

willkommen im besten Faltteam dieses Planeten...

ppd = point per day, diese Punke kann man Theoretisch holen wenn man die Momentane Leistung herran zieht..je nachdem wie schnell die Zeit zwischen den Prozenten vergeht, je mehr punkte kann man machen...am besten zur Berechnung ist HFM.net geeignet...

beim GPU2 nimmste den für Vista..

Grüße
Sven


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Februar 2011)

Die zweite GTX460 faltet wieder, aber die Frage ist wie lange, war ein bis'chen frech zu ihr : Hab kurzerhand den ganzen GPU-Client-Order gelöscht, hab den Ordner der 1. GTX460 kopiert und entsprechen abgeändert.
Nun faltet sie aber HFM merkt dass das Projekt doppelt gefaltet wird. 

Mal schauen was in 45min abgeht, dann sollte die WU durch sein.


----------



## Gast3737 (18. Februar 2011)

hättest du doch den que gelöscht..


----------



## Schmicki (18. Februar 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Windows startet und beide Karten liefern ein Bild, aber auch so weigert sich die zweite GTX460 zum falten, gleiche Fehlermeldung.



Es scheint so, als ob der Client keine Berechtigung hätte in das Verzeichnis zu schreiben:


> [12:37:25] Error: Could not write local file.  Exiting.


und


> [12:37:34] Error opening or reading from a file.


Denn erkannt wird die Grafikkarte und der Client zieht sich eine passende WU.

Hast du beim Neueinrichten des Clients einen neuen Ordner angelegt?

Edit:


A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Die zweite GTX460 faltet wieder, aber die Frage ist wie lange, war ein bis'chen frech zu ihr : Hab kurzerhand den ganzen GPU-Client-Order gelöscht, hab den Ordner der 1. GTX460 kopiert und entsprechen abgeändert.
> Nun faltet sie aber HFM merkt dass das Projekt doppelt gefaltet wird.
> 
> Mal schauen was in 45min abgeht, dann sollte die WU durch sein.




Ach ja, da war ich wieder zu langsam...  Aber ich hatte richtig gelegen!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Februar 2011)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> hättest du doch den que gelöscht..


Der wurde im zweiten "Fehlerlösungsversuch" gelöscht, hatt aber auch nichts gebracht. 



Schmicki schrieb:


> Es scheint so, als ob der Client keine Berechtigung hätte in das Verzeichnis zu schreiben:
> und
> Denn erkannt wird die Grafikkarte und der Client zieht sich eine passende WU.
> 
> ...


Jein, beim ersten Ordnerkoppieren hab ich den Work-Ordner gelöscht das er sich eine neu WU holt, aber gleiche Fehlermeldung.

Jetzt beim zweiten Versuch hab ich den Workordner nicht angerührt, mal schauen was er in 25min macht, dann sollte er sich die nächste WU holen.


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Februar 2011)

Ich drück dir erstmal die Daumen

Ansonsten hätte ich dir noch vorgeschlagen die Karte nur mit der -gpu - flag laufen zu lassen (also -local und -advmethods rauszuschmeissen)


----------



## Gast3737 (18. Februar 2011)

gehe ich recht in der Annahme das der GPU-Tray nicht langsamer ist? dann hätte ich einen mit Tray und einen mit Console genommen


----------



## acer86 (18. Februar 2011)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> gehe ich recht in der Annahme das der GPU-Tray nicht langsamer ist? dann hätte ich einen mit Tray und einen mit Console genommen



hab ihn auch testweise installiert gehabt und er ist definitiv nicht langsamer solange du den Viewer zu lässt


----------



## Henninges (18. Februar 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> Es geht aber momentan ein Fehler Teufel herum ...



 ich war's nicht...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Februar 2011)

Wieder das gleiche Spiel wie vorher! 

Hat auch nichts gebracht -local und -advmethods rauszunehmen.


----------



## vidman (18. Februar 2011)

Ich habe 2 Consolen Clients erstellt für jeden einen Ordner und für jeden eine Verknüpfung mit dem Parameter -local. Wenn ich jetzt zuerst 1 und dann 2 starte wird bei 2 die client.cfg geleert und in der Konsole steht auch nicht mehr mein Username... andersrum genauso

was könnte ich falsch gemacht haben? Darf ich nicht beide Verknüpfungen auf dem Desktop haben? 

MfG


----------



## acer86 (18. Februar 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wieder das gleiche Spiel wie vorher!
> 
> Hat auch nichts gebracht -local und -advmethods rauszunehmen.



Mhhh..... hast du noch ein Slot Frei auf dein MB und kannst die beiden Karten einfach Versetzten um zu testen das es nicht an der Hardware liegt ?


----------



## vidman (18. Februar 2011)

Ich muss grade nochmal was OT mäßiges einwerfen wil ich es zu genial finde

Tastatur mit ergonomischem "Guttenberg Tastaturlayout" bei eBay.de: Eingabe- Lesegeräte (endet 24.02.11 22:49:28 MEZ)

MfG


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Februar 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> Mhhh..... hast du noch ein Slot Frei auf dein MB und kannst die beiden Karten einfach Versetzten um zu testen das es nicht an der Hardware liegt ?


Freien Slot schon, aber kein Wakü-Material zum anschliessen > zwischen beiden 460er hab ich einen SLI-Verbindungsnippel. 



vidman schrieb:


> Ich habe 2 Consolen Clients erstellt


Wieso Konsolen-Client? 
Bei der CPU ist der SMP-Client der richtige.


----------



## vidman (18. Februar 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wieso Konsolen-Client?
> Bei der CPU ist der SMP-Client der richtige.



http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...-folding-home-consolen-client-einrichten.html

Habe Schritt 5 befolgt...


----------



## Henninges (18. Februar 2011)

consolen client passt schon...wichtig ist dann eher, nicht den tray client mit viewer zu benutzen...


----------



## vidman (18. Februar 2011)

Irgendwie ist hier sowieso was komisch auch bei HFM zeigt der mir als Team nur Team 4 an welches Overclockers: The Performance Computing Community wäre und ne PPD von 321 (kA ob das so richtig ist)

Weiß noch jemand was da falsch sein könnte?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Februar 2011)

Henninges schrieb:


> consolen client passt schon...wichtig ist dann eher, nicht den tray client mit viewer zu benutzen...


Consolen-Client bei einem i7 860?
Was für eine Verschwendung! 



vidman schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist hier sowieso was komisch auch bei HFM zeigt der mir als Team nur Team 4 an welches Overclockers: The Performance Computing Community wäre und ne PPD von 321 (kA ob das so richtig ist)
> 
> Weiß noch jemand was da falsch sein könnte?


Edit > Preferences > Web settings und dann entsprechend ändern.


----------



## vidman (18. Februar 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Consolen-Client bei einem i7 860?
> Was für eine Verschwendung!
> 
> 
> Edit > Preferences > Web settings und dann entsprechend ändern.



1. Erklär mal bitte weil ich bin neu 

2. So weit war ich leider auch schon


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Februar 2011)

vidman schrieb:


> 1. Erklär mal bitte weil ich bin neu
> 
> 2. So weit war ich leider auch schon


1. Wen du mit dem Consolen-Client deine CPU richtig auslasten willst, müsstest du 8 Stück einrichten , weil der Consolen-Client nur einen pysisch oder virtuellen Kern (i7 860 HT = 4 pysische und 4 virtuelle Kerne) ansprechen kann, beim SMP ist es nur einer > er kann alle gleichzeitig nutzten. 

Soviel ich weiss gibt es beim Consolen-Client keine Bonuspunkte und die machen schliesslich den Grossteil der Punkte aus. 

Mich würde bei 8 Consolen-Clienten auch nicht wundern, wenn der Verwaltungsaufwand die CPU ausbremsen.

2. Was hast du denn dort eingegeben?

Teamnummer ist ja logischerweise 70335.

User ID ist dein Faltname, wie lautet der, auch vidman?

Extreme Overloking User ID kann ich dir sagen sobald du eine WU abgeliefert hast und in der Teamstatistik auftauchst.


----------



## acer86 (18. Februar 2011)

vidman schrieb:


> 1. Erklär mal bitte weil ich bin neu
> 
> 2. So weit war ich leider auch schon



Hi

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...70335/19648-howto-smp2-client-einrichten.html

damit sollte dein i7 860 besser laufen, wen du nicht vorhast ihn zu übertakten oder nicht 24/7 laufen lassen willst dan den -bigadv Flag weglassen dan bekommst du normale Smp Wu die dauern je nach Wu 5-13h eine Bigwu schaffst du ohne Übertakten nicht und sie dauert mit dein cpu um die 3Tage


----------



## Henninges (18. Februar 2011)

nicht das wir da aneinander vorbei schreiben...mit consolen client ist schon der richtige "installiert"...wichtig ist eben, das auch ein "-smp 8" angehängt wird...einen speziellen "smp client" gibt es ja in dieser form nicht...nur wurde in dem [how-to] von RuneDRS noch die version 6.20 beschrieben, in nfsgame's thread die 6.30er...klickt man jedoch auf den link ( egal in welchem thread ) gelangt man zu den high performance clients, welche dann eben auch die richtigen sind...


----------



## acer86 (18. Februar 2011)

Henninges schrieb:


> nicht das wir da aneinander vorbei schreiben...mit consolen client ist schon der richtige "installiert"...wichtig ist eben, das auch ein "-smp 8" angehängt wird...einen speziellen "smp client" gibt es ja in dieser form nicht...nur wurde in dem [how-to] von RuneDRS noch die version 6.20 beschrieben, in nfsgame's thread die 6.30er...klickt man jedoch auf den link ( egal in welchem thread ) gelangt man zu den high performance clients, welche dann eben auch die richtigen sind...



ja hast recht da hatte ich wohl ein denk Fehler drin war jetzt voll auf den Single core Client


----------



## Mettsemmel (18. Februar 2011)

Das Rätsel um die nicht einstellbaren Spannungen hat sich gelüftet...
Bei MSI kann man die nur mit +/- ändern, anders als bei Asus, wo man Enter drücken muss.

Jetzt nur die Frage, wieso der Rechner immer nich booten will, wenn ich den Multi erhöhe...
C'n'Q, Spread Spectrum und Green Power Einstellungen hab ich alle deaktiviert, RAMs laufen wieder so, wie sie sollen.

Bin am überlegen, ob ich das BIOS vll. updaten sollte. Was meint ihr, könnte da der Hund begraben liegen?
Oder soll ich lieber über FSB-Erhöhung übertakten, statt mit Multi? o.0


----------



## acer86 (18. Februar 2011)

Mettsemmel schrieb:


> Das Rätsel um die nicht einstellbaren Spannungen hat sich gelüftet...
> Bei MSI kann man die nur mit +/- ändern, anders als bei Asus, wo man Enter drücken muss.
> 
> Jetzt nur die Frage, wieso der Rechner immer nich booten will, wenn ich den Multi erhöhe...
> ...



Hast du ein Black Edition ?

wen nicht kannst du eigentlich nicht über den Multi Übertakten 

Probiere es erst mal über den FSB das sollte sicher Funzen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Februar 2011)

Hat keiner mehr ne Idee, dass ich nicht die Wakü schon wieder leeren muss?


----------



## acer86 (18. Februar 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Hat keiner mehr ne Idee, dass ich nicht die Wakü schon wieder leeren muss?



weiß jetzt nicht wie eng das ist mit den Verbinder aber kannst du vielleicht die Karten raus nehmen von einer den Strom abmachen und nur eine der Karten richtig rauf stecken und die andere leicht schräg neben den Slot?

Wen du mit den Clients schon alles versucht hast, würde ich vielleicht noch testweise eine anderen hdd einbauen und z.b. irgend ein BS drauf machen und clients einrichten, (aber das sicher nur als letztes Mittel)


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Februar 2011)

Werd ich wohl versuchen müssen mit "freischwebender" Karte.

SATA-HDD hab ich keine mehr rumliegen, letzte war in den Faltserver als Systemplatte gewandert.

Eine Möglichkeit gäbe es noch: Linux auf USB-Stick, aber ich habe keine Ahnung wie das geht.


----------



## acer86 (18. Februar 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Werd ich wohl versuchen müssen mit "freischwebender" Karte.
> 
> SATA-HDD hab ich keine mehr rumliegen, letzte war in den Faltserver als Systemplatte gewandert.
> 
> Eine Möglichkeit gäbe es noch: Linux auf USB-Stick, aber ich habe keine Ahnung wie das geht.



Oder vielleicht auf der Eingebauten HDD eine Weitere Partition anlegen und windoof da installieren,

mit Linux kenne ich mich leider auch nicht aus gibt es da überhaupt ein client für Gpu´s für?


----------



## mattinator (18. Februar 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Hat keiner mehr ne Idee, dass ich nicht die Wakü schon wieder leeren muss?



Noch ein paar Ideen:

- Folding-Ordner ohne Leerzeichen versucht ?
- evtl. bekommst Du immer wieder einen defekten neuen Core
- da ich nur GPU2 rechnen lasse, kann ich es nicht beurteilen, aber vllt. ist das Projekt 6805 defekt


----------



## Mettsemmel (18. Februar 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> Hast du ein Black Edition ?



Jaja freilich, steht doch auch in meiner Sig, dass ich den 955 hab.
Und der ist mit freiem Multi.

Wenns keiner wäre, könnte ich wahrscheinlich gar nicht erst den Multi ändern, oder?

Könnte es denn irgendwelche Nachteile geben, wenn ich nur über FSB übertakte und nicht übern Multi?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Februar 2011)

An der Hardware liegt es definitiv nicht, falten beide in ihren Steckplätzen anstandslos wen die andere "freischwebend" ist.



mattinator schrieb:


> Noch ein paar Ideen:
> 
> - Folding-Ordner ohne Leerzeichen versucht ?
> - evtl. bekommst Du immer wieder einen defekten neuen Core
> - da ich nur GPU2 rechnen lasse, kann ich es nicht beurteilen, aber vllt. ist das Projekt 6805 defekt


Ordnername ohne Leer- und sonstige Zeichen versucht ohne Erfolg.

Was auffälig ist, obwohl ich in der Zwischenzeit es mehrfach mit einem ganz neu eingerichteten Clienten versucht habe, ist das er immer das gleiche Projekt bekommt > 6805 (Run 990, Clone 1, Gen 13)

P6805 hatte ich schon jede Menge.

Edit: Hab kurz durchgezählt wieviele 6805 ich schon hatte > sind schon über 400.


----------



## caine2011 (19. Februar 2011)

@mettsemmel

nein nachteile hast du keine soweit ich wüsste müsstest du sogar minimal mehr faltleistung haben

also ich habe meinen phenom 955 @3,6 auch mit 1,45v erst stabil gekriegt(aber ich geh nur über multi)

manchmal kriegt man ein schlechtes modell

mfg caine2011


----------



## Julian Kruck (19. Februar 2011)

@ mettsemmel: (boah tun mir meine augen weh vom rauch^^)

mulit erhöht nur den CPU-takt. wenn du den referenztakt erhöhst, erhöhst du zeitgleich ram, northbridge und HyperLink.
Wirkt sich nicht siginifikant aus.

bios update ist nie schlecht. würde das mal updaten und den 955er einfach mal auf multi 17 stellen ohne sonst irgendwas zu verändern. müsste klappen


----------



## mattinator (19. Februar 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Was auffälig ist, obwohl ich in der Zwischenzeit es mehrfach mit einem ganz neu eingerichteten Clienten versucht habe, ist das er immer das gleiche Projekt bekommt > 6805 (Run 990, Clone 1, Gen 13)



Versuch mal folgendes:


auf der anderen Karte mit -oneunit das aktuelle Projekt zuende zu rechnen
den Index in der Option -gpu zwischen beiden Karten zu tauschen:
-gpu 0 -> -gpu 1 und -gpu 1 -> -gpu 0
starte erstmal nur den Client, der bisher nicht funktionierte, der ja dann auf der anderen Karte rechnet
Wenn das Projekt dann auch nicht funktioniert, liegt es definitiv nicht an der Karte.

EDIT: Dass der Client immer wieder das noch nicht fertiggerechnete Projekt erhält, ist übrigens normal. Defekte Projekte wird man nur über den Kontakt zu den Pande-Spezi's im Folding-Forum los.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Februar 2011)

mattinator schrieb:


> Versuch mal folgendes:
> 
> 
> auf der anderen Karte mit -oneunit das aktuelle Projekt zuende zu rechnen
> ...


Versuch ich heute Abend. 

Jetzt steht bei mir die Swissmoto (Motorradmesse) auf dem Program.


----------



## mattinator (19. Februar 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Versuch ich heute Abend.
> 
> Jetzt steht bei mir die Swissmoto (Motorradmesse) auf dem Program.



Na dann viel Spaß.  Ist wichtig, auch mal andere Dinge zu tun, außer am Computer zu hocken.


----------



## Gast3737 (19. Februar 2011)

Das macht mich Wahnsinnig. da will man auf Sandybridge umsteigen und findet vom Design her kein passendes Board...schwarz, rot und bitte auch bezahlbar...als ich damals auf x58 umgestiegen bin habe ich kein vernünftiges blaues Board gefunden...


----------



## Schmicki (19. Februar 2011)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> Das macht mich Wahnsinnig. da will man auf Sandybridge umsteigen und findet vom Design her kein passendes Board...schwarz, rot und bitte auch bezahlbar...als ich damals auf x58 umgestiegen bin habe ich kein vernünftiges blaues Board gefunden...



Kann man jetzt nicht froh sein, wenn man *überhaupt *ein Board bekommt? 

Oder wartest du bis April, bis die revisionierten Boards verfügbar sind?
Ich habe auch schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt auf die geile  Sandy zu wechseln. Aber jetzt wo die Sandybridge unbefahrbar geworden ist, muss ich wohl einen längern Umweg fahren. 

Vielleicht nimmt mich der Bulldozer ein Stück mit...


----------



## vidman (19. Februar 2011)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> Das macht mich Wahnsinnig. da will man auf Sandybridge umsteigen und findet vom Design her kein passendes Board...schwarz, rot und bitte auch bezahlbar...als ich damals auf x58 umgestiegen bin habe ich kein vernünftiges blaues Board gefunden...



Was ist bei dir bezahlbar <200€ oder >200€ z.B.

ASRock Fatal1ty P67 PROFESSIONAL P67 FRG SA - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook

Ich werde mir noch einen extra Faltserver zusammenbauen da der Rechner mit i7 auf dauer zu teuer wird.

MfG


----------



## Thosch (19. Februar 2011)

Schmicki schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Vielleicht nimmt mich der Bulldozer ein Stück mit...
> ...



Also wenn man den geleakten Benchmarks trauen kann/könnte dann ist Bulldozer ja mal was ...

falls das wer noch nicht gelesen hat siehe auch: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...amd-bulldozer-benchmarks-leaked-gefunden.html


----------



## Schmicki (19. Februar 2011)

Thosch schrieb:


> Also *wenn *man den geleakten Benchmarks trauen kann/könnte dann ist Bulldozer ja mal was ...
> 
> falls das wer noch nicht gelesen hat siehe auch: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...amd-bulldozer-benchmarks-leaked-gefunden.html



Diese Quelle halte ich nicht für vertrauenswürdig. Da hilft nur abwarten, bis PCGH ein Testexemplar in die Mangel nehmen kann. Ich würde mich natürlich freuen, wenn AMD mal einen richtig tollen Prozessor raushauen würde. Bin zwar die letzten 7 Jahre auf einem Inteltrip, aber hätte auch keine Probleme auf AMD zu wechseln. Vorrausgesetzt, die Leistung stimmt!


----------



## Gast3737 (19. Februar 2011)

Schmicki schrieb:


> Kann man jetzt nicht froh sein, wenn man *überhaupt *ein Board bekommt?
> 
> Oder wartest du bis April, bis die revisionierten Boards verfügbar sind?
> Ich habe auch schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt auf die geile  Sandy zu wechseln. Aber jetzt wo die Sandybridge unbefahrbar geworden ist, muss ich wohl einen längern Umweg fahren.
> ...


naja so schnell geht das mit dem Umstieg eh nicht...dauert noch paar Monate..und ich muss erstmal fertig Planen ob ich nun uATX oder ATX will, dann wird danach das GH gebaut..


vidman schrieb:


> Was ist bei dir bezahlbar <200€ oder >200€ z.B.
> 
> ASRock Fatal1ty P67 PROFESSIONAL P67 FRG SA - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook
> 
> ...


das Board ist von ASRock, das kaufe ich nicht..GB oder Asus auf was anderes lasse ich mich nicht ein..bin da schon sehr gebranntmarkt von div. Fehlkäufen..


----------



## Mettsemmel (19. Februar 2011)

Beeinflusst die Geschwindigkeit vom RAM eig. die Faltleistung?
Weil wenn nich, könnte ich den auch runtertakten und auf 1,5V chillen.


----------



## Bumblebee (19. Februar 2011)

Mettsemmel schrieb:


> Beeinflusst die Geschwindigkeit vom RAM eig. die Faltleistung?
> Weil wenn nich, könnte ich den auch runtertakten und auf 1,5V chillen.


 
Also nach meinem letzten Stand des Irrtums spielt das RAM eine sehr untergeordnete Rolle


----------



## nfsgame (19. Februar 2011)

Bigadv unter Linux profitierte mal von schärferen Timings und höherem Speichertakt. Der Rest nicht. Ob das mit den Bigs immernoch so ist weiß ich aber nicht.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Februar 2011)

mattinator schrieb:


> Versuch mal folgendes:
> 
> 
> auf der anderen Karte mit -oneunit das aktuelle Projekt zuende zu rechnen
> ...


Also, hab jetzt das ganze durchgespielt: Nach dem Tausch falten beide Karten die momentanen Arbeitseinheiten durch (zwei mal die gleiche), aber dann holt sich die eine wieder die berümt-berüchtigte 6805 (Run 990, Clone 1, Gen 13). 

Wer sind die "Pande-Spezi's im Folding-Forum"? 
Bei meinem Glück verstehn die nur Englisch und mein Englisch reicht dafür definitiv nicht.


----------



## Thosch (19. Februar 2011)

Bei "Zack´s" gibts "GF9800GT Low Power"-Karten. Taugen die noch was zum Falten ? Immerhin brauchen die lt.Angaben nur 75W ... schon sparsam.


----------



## nfsgame (19. Februar 2011)

Der G92-112 ist schon recht nett, neu kaufen würde ich aber keine mehr, dann lieber ne GTS450, verbraucht bisschen mehr bzw gleichviel.


----------



## Schmicki (19. Februar 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Also, hab jetzt das ganze durchgespielt: Nach dem Tausch falten beide Karten die momentanen Arbeitseinheiten durch (zwei mal die gleiche), aber dann holt sich die eine wieder die berümt-berüchtigte 6805 (Run 990, Clone 1, Gen 13).
> 
> Wer sind die "Pande-Spezi's im Folding-Forum"?
> Bei meinem Glück verstehn die nur Englisch und mein Englisch reicht dafür definitiv nicht.



Ich habe mal im Folding Forum von Stanford gestöbert. Es hat vor ein paar Tagen schon jemand Probleme mit genau dieser WU gemeldet.

Bei "Bad-WUs", die man immer wieder bekommt, empfehlen die Pande-Spezi's:



> Step 1: Stop the F@h Client
> Step 2: Delete the Work folder
> Step 3: Delete the queue.dat file
> Step 4: Change the Machine ID to another unique value
> Step 5: Start the F@h Client


Wenn das immer noch nicht hilft, solltest du die Log-file hier posten:
Folding Forum • View topic - Project: 6805 (Run 990, Clone 1, Gen 13)


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Februar 2011)

Schmicki schrieb:


> Ich habe mal im Folding Forum von Stanford gestöbert. Es hat vor ein paar Tagen schon jemand Probleme mit genau dieser WU gemeldet.
> 
> Bei "Bad-WUs", die man immer wieder bekommt, empfehlen die Pande-Spezi's:
> 
> ...


Scheint wirklich ne "Bad-WU" gewesen zu sein, hab so gemacht wie beschrieben und jetzt faltet sie wieder als wäre nie was gewesen. 

Mal schauen was sie in ein paar Stunden macht. 

@Schmicki: Danke für die Anleitung. 

@vidman: Ist soweit, du tauchst jetzt in unserer Teamstatistikseite (PC Games Hardware - Team Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats) auf, deine Extreme Overloking User ID lautet 548424.


----------



## mattinator (19. Februar 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wer sind die "Pande-Spezi's im Folding-Forum"?



Dein Problem scheint zwar gelöst, aber hier noch der Vollständigkeit halber eine Antwort: Folding Forum • Login. Wie anhand der Posts erkennbar ist, ist kasson recht aktiv. Nicht nur die Menge, auch die Qualität seiner Posts kann ich bestätigen. Schade mit Deinen Englisch-Kenntnissen, wären im Web schon recht nützlich. So gut ist mein umgangssprachliches Englisch auch nicht, aber zur Not hilft ja z.B. auch Google Translate.

Viele Dank auch für den Tip von Schmicki, werde ich gleich mal in meine Folding-Favoriten befördern.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Februar 2011)

Kleiner Zwischenbericht: Die zweite GTX460 hat die aktuelle WU durchgefaltet und sich jetzt schön brav ne neue WU geholt an der sie jetzt brav faltet. 

Damit denke ich, ist diese Problem hoffentlich abgeschlossen. 

Einen grossen Dank an alle Helfer.


----------



## Muschkote (20. Februar 2011)

Na wenn das kein neuer Rekordwert ist: 

PC Games Hardware - Team Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

Weiter so Leute wir hängen die alle noch ab. 
Ich stoss erst ma mit Kaffe an


----------



## Gast3737 (20. Februar 2011)

ich bin Stolz auf uns und auf mich habe durch die Bigadv zum ersten mal überhaupt eine Topten Platzierung in den TopfalterStatz

jooob Kaffee gute Idee


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Februar 2011)

Ich bin auch stolz auf euch


----------



## chris1995 (20. Februar 2011)

Gratz an alle! 
Bumblebeean schafst du ja bald mal 300k am Tag!
Weiter so
Chris


----------



## Mettsemmel (20. Februar 2011)

Zu der allgemeinen Freuden-Stimmung darf ich nun verkünden:
Es lag tatsächlich nur am BIOS!
(Ich habe schon an meinen Fähigkeiten gezweifelt xD)

Erstes BIOS-Update meines Lebens durchgeführt, obwohl ich immer Bammel davor hatte und tada:
keine Probs mit Multiplikator mehr 

=> Phenom II X4 955 @ 3,4 GHz (200x17), atm. stabil 

Mal sehen ob sogar 3,5 drin sind 

Womit testet ihr CPU auf Stabilität?


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Februar 2011)

chris1995 schrieb:


> Gratz an alle!
> Bumblebee: dann schaffst du ja bald mal 300k am Tag!
> Weiter so
> Chris


 
Ich arbeite daran 



Mettsemmel schrieb:


> => Phenom II X4 955 @ 3,4 GHz (200x17), atm. stabil
> 
> Mal sehen ob sogar 3,5 drin sind
> 
> Womit testet ihr CPU auf Stabilität?


 
Phenom II X4 955 @ 3,6 GHz (200x18), Folding-stabil

.... Und genau damit teste ich die Stabilität... SMP2


----------



## nfsgame (20. Februar 2011)

Alter Falter, Kranke ******* :ugly.! Ich dachte eben ich hätte nen Knick in der Linse, dabei is der Graph wirklich so hoch .
Ich hab übrigens auch mal wieder was angeschmissen .


Spoiler



Nen bigadv-Falter folgt


----------



## acer86 (20. Februar 2011)

bei mir ging die nacht mal wider der Fehler Teufel rum,

ca. gegen 7:30 hat sich die Fritzbox entschieden den Dienst einzustellen und die Client´s einschließlich der gerade fertig gewordenen BigWu konnten nicht gesendet werden,

und durch Vergesslichkeit des User`s  stand der Energiesparplan auf Ausbalanciert, da folgte bei null Auslastung des Rechner´s nach ca einer Stunde der Energie spar Modus


----------



## Julian Kruck (20. Februar 2011)

Habe beobachtet, dass nach ner stunde prime die CPU stabil war. Sobald ich aber dann FaH angeworfen hab, fing er nicht mal an zu rechnen, sondern stürtzte bei 0 % ab, sowohl CPu client als auch graka client, schon komisch...

deswegen lass ich immer erst ne halbe h bis h prime laufen, und schmeiße dann f@h an. (damit kann man fehlerhafte wus eindämmen)

mein X6 1100T läuft momentan mit multi 17 und fsb 205, mit 3,485 Ghz bei einer Spannung von 1,328 (im bios 1,325, Standard 1,375). Dabei wird er kuschlige 48° warm...Also sowohl undervoltet, wie auch übertaktet^^ der spannungssprung bringt ganze 35W weniger verbrauch. Bin sehr zufrieden 
Somit braucht mein server in etwa 388W. wenns wieder wärmer wird, ist mir das allerdings zuviel. dann schmeiß ich die 8800GT raus, und werd der 9800GT eventuell nen kühler spendieren (thermalright spitfire)


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Februar 2011)

@:acer86: Hat die Fritzbox den Dienst komplett quttiert oder "nur" ne pause?

Das Problem mit der zweiten GTX460 ist definitiv gelöst, hat bis jetzt 4 WU's anstandlos durchgefaltet. 

Dafür haben sich gestern einmal ein paar Bekannte auf der ersten 460er kurz zurückgemeldet, dass wir sie nicht vergessen > NAN's.


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (20. Februar 2011)

moin moin,

da ich meine hd5850 verkauft habe nutze ich grade eine gts 250 512mb als hauptkarte.
wenn ich mit der gts250 dann falte ruckeln fast alle fenster wie chrome, tooltips, msn etc
auch im ie9 64bit geht dann nichts mehr udn ich bekomme alle 3sek ein standbild.
ohne folding gehts aber ist irgendwie schade um die punkte.

hab schon mit gpu2/gpu3 versucht und auch schon die auslastung begrenzt im tray client aber nichts behebt die performance einbuse.

hab jetzt keine lust bis zum mittwoch meine karte net falten zu lassen nur weil die so rumzickt.

am mittwoch kommt meine evga gtx570 sc+ backplate udn ich hoffe mal die mahct nicht die selben probs?

mfg


----------



## Mettsemmel (20. Februar 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Phenom II X4 955 @ 3,6 GHz (200x18), Folding-stabil



So, 955 läuft jetzt @ 3,5 GHz.
... und wird so die nächten Monate weiterfalten 
Bei 3,6 kam leider Bluescreen...

Aber 3,6 ohne Spannungserhöhung is echt nicht schlecht.
Bei den aktuellen Preisen müsste ein strenger Nichtübertakter ~ 35 % mehr bezahlen für diese Geschwindigkeit.


----------



## Mettsemmel (20. Februar 2011)

xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> moin moin,
> 
> da ich meine hd5850 verkauft habe nutze ich grade eine gts 250 512mb als hauptkarte.
> wenn ich mit der gts250 dann falte ruckeln fast alle fenster wie chrome, tooltips, msn etc
> ...



Du kannst die Priorität des Clients im Task-manager runter schrauben.
Dann dürfte es weniger Probleme geben aber die Leistung wird logischerweise dabei eingeschränkt.


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (20. Februar 2011)

Mettsemmel schrieb:


> Du kannst die Priorität des Clients im Task-manager runter schrauben.
> Dann dürfte es weniger Probleme geben aber die Leistung wird logischerweise dabei eingeschränkt.



prio ist schon auf idle, oder wert 96 oder wie das war?
trotzdem danke


----------



## Mettsemmel (20. Februar 2011)

Nein nein, ich meine nicht die Einstellungen vom Client, sondern im *Task-Manager*.
Da kann man Werte von "Niedrig", "Niedriger als normal", "Normal", "Höher als normal", "Hoch" und "Echtzeit" einstellen mit Rechtsklick auf den Prozess (Bei SMP: FahCore_a3.exe).

Wenn du das von "Normal" auf "Niedrig" schraubst, müsste es spürbar flüssiger laufen.
Falls nicht, liegt das Problem wo anders.


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (20. Februar 2011)

Mettsemmel schrieb:


> Nein nein, ich meine nicht die Einstellungen vom Client, sondern im *Task-Manager*.
> Da kann man Werte von "Niedrig", "Niedriger als normal", "Normal", "Höher als normal", "Hoch" und "Echtzeit" einstellen mit Rechtsklick auf den Prozess (Bei SMP: FahCore_a3.exe).
> 
> Wenn du das von "Normal" auf "Niedrig" schraubst, müsste es spürbar flüssiger laufen.
> Falls nicht, liegt das Problem wo anders.



der zustand idle ist niedriger als die priorität nierdrig, das ist der punkt, wenn ich im client auf low stelle habe ich ja niedrig im prinzip.
im taskmanager wird auch niedrig angezeigt beim auswählen der prio-ändern feldes.

ein so simples problem hätte ich ja am ende auch grade so selber hinbekommen^^ xDDD.

selbst der taskmanager lagt aber beim folden mit der gts250 als hauptkarte


----------



## mattinator (20. Februar 2011)

xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> selbst der taskmanager lagt aber beim folden mit der gts250 als hauptkarte



Bei mir entstand dieser Effekt mit dem Wechsel vom GeForce Treiber 260.99 zum 266.58, auffällig bei mir hauptsächlich im Windows Live Mail. Ob es wirklich an der Treiber-Version liegt, habe ich nicht geprüft. Hatte keinen Bock, nochmal den älteren Treiber zu installieren. Im Browser (Firefox) und anderen einfachen Anwendungen ist kaum etwas zu merken und zu anderen Zwecken nutze ich das System momentan kaum.


----------



## nfsgame (20. Februar 2011)

Ich musste wegen Problemen mit zwei Karten auch auf den 266.xx wechseln (von 19x.bla). Bei mir laggts seitdem auch...


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (20. Februar 2011)

ok also mahc ich einfahc ein downgrade beim treiber um das mal zu validieren, aber nun zur gtx570: laggtt die dann auch mit den 266.xx+ treibern?

wär ja schon ein wenig ....doof.

mfg


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Februar 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> ... und werde heute wohl endlich den C i7-950 anwerfen können



Der Egomane zitiert sich gerne selber 

Also, Core i7-950-Rechner faltet nun (endlich) - natürlich *BIG*'s

Ist noch eher unansehnlich (Kabelsalat) und nur mässig im OC (3600MHz)
Wird dann alles noch etwas "getuned"


----------



## nfsgame (20. Februar 2011)

Na dann mal los . Das sind ja fast die 28k .

Ich hoffe das ich auch so schnell wie es geht an mein Brückentier komme (ja p00nage, doch Intel ).


----------



## mattinator (20. Februar 2011)

@xXxatrush1987

Lt. Nvidia wird sie vom 266.58, Beta 266.35 und WHQL 263.09 unterstützt (NVIDIA DRIVERS 266.58 WHQL , NVIDIA DRIVERS 266.35 BETA, NVIDIA DRIVERS 263.09 WHQL). Da könnte dann ein Downgrade evtl. noch etwas nutzen. Allerdings verzichtet man in diesem Fall i.d.R. auf einige Bug-Fixes und Optimierungen für aktuelle Spiele.


----------



## nfsgame (20. Februar 2011)

Hier wird gefaltet und nicht gezockt .


----------



## mattinator (20. Februar 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Hier wird gefaltet und nicht gezockt .



Ähm, ... hier wird gepostet. Gezockt wird im Game.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (20. Februar 2011)

Hat jemand von euch schon man einen GF 310M falten lassen? oder weiß was der bringt?

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## nfsgame (20. Februar 2011)

mattinator schrieb:


> Ähm, ... hier wird gepostet. Gezockt wird im Game.


 Och menno, vermies mir doch nicht alles ...


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (20. Februar 2011)

so treiber downgrade auf 257.xx hat bei mir alles gelöst, gts250 faltet und der desktop ist einigermaßen lagfrei.

mfg


P.S.: ja nfs spielen ist damit eine qual und deshalb wird se für sowas auch nicht missbraucht^^. die gtx570 dann später schon^^


----------



## CheGuarana (20. Februar 2011)

Schon alle in der Facebook-Gruppe drin? 

Und mich alle schon geadded?


----------



## acer86 (20. Februar 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @:acer86: Hat die Fritzbox den Dienst komplett quttiert oder "nur" ne pause?
> 
> Das Problem mit der zweiten GTX460 ist definitiv gelöst, hat bis jetzt 4 WU's anstandlos durchgefaltet.
> 
> Dafür haben sich gestern einmal ein paar Bekannte auf der ersten 460er kurz zurückgemeldet, dass wir sie nicht vergessen > NAN's.



Nein sie hat sich zum Glück nur aufgehangen und war nach den Neustart wider bereit zu Arbeiten.

Hört sich ja gut an mit deinen Gtx 460 das sie wider laufen.

Edit: endlich die Erste BigWu abgeliefert, und die Zweite GTS450 faltet seit heute auch mit, mit dem Wasser vom Auslass könnte man sich ein schönen Warmen Tee Kochen


----------



## nfsgame (20. Februar 2011)

Malte Schmidt schrieb:


> Schon alle in der Facebook-Gruppe drin?
> 
> Und mich alle schon geadded?


 Nur weil ich dich der Gruppe hinzugefügt hab .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Februar 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> mit dem Wasser vom Auslass könnte man sich ein schönen Warmen Tee Kochen


Schlägst du meine 35° am Auslass des Grossen? 



xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> ja nfs spielen ist damit eine qual und deshalb wird se für sowas auch nicht missbraucht^^. die gtx570 dann später schon^^


Unter welchem Namen bist du denn am rasen/verfolgen bzw. wirst du denn sein mit deiner GTX570?


----------



## Julian Kruck (20. Februar 2011)

er ist unter xXxatrush1987 am folden und wird mich laut stats in 2,2 Wochen überholen...^^


----------



## acer86 (20. Februar 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Schlägst du meine 35° am Auslass des Grossen?


 

Kan ich genau leider nicht sagen, das Warme Wasser läuft erst durch die zwei 360er Radi´s und dan erst in den Aquaduct der die Wassertemp misst. am Aquaduct kommen noch 28,4C° wasser Temp an, würde mal so schätzen das es 35C° am pc Auslass hat.


----------



## T0M@0 (20. Februar 2011)

Julian Kruck schrieb:
			
		

> er ist unter xXxatrush1987 am folden und wird mich laut stats in 2,2 Wochen überholen...^^



Ich glaube er meinte bei NFS


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (20. Februar 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Unter welchem Namen bist du denn am rasen/verfolgen bzw. wirst du denn sein mit deiner GTX570?



naja das mit dem spielen war an nfsgame gerichtet da er ja mit gewissen witz das gamen verurteilte.
und meine gts250 machte halt generell kein spaß in spielen(wot stockt schonmal....)

rasen will ich durch die stats mit einem, i7 und ner gtx570 und ner gts250 und ner 9600gt.

wenn ich zuviel spiel gibts ja auch haue von bumblebee und nfsgame also schööön fein folden^^.

mfg


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Februar 2011)

xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> naja das mit dem spielen war an nfsgame gerichtet da er ja mit gewissen witz das gamen verurteilte.
> und meine gts250 machte halt generell kein spaß in spielen(wot stockt schonmal....)
> 
> rasen will ich durch die stats mit einem, i7 und ner gtx570 und ner gts250 und ner 9600gt.
> ...


Spass muss auch sein, wir sind schliesslich nicht bei der Arbeit, aber auf der Flucht. 
Wen ich am gamen bin, faltet schliesslich immernoch zwei von drei Karten.


----------



## Gast3737 (20. Februar 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> [..] würde mal so schätzen das es 35C° am pc Auslass hat.





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Schlägst du meine 35° am Auslass des Grossen? [..]


mein Tipp für gute Temps und Lautstärke ein externer EVO bei mir sind es bei voller Faltleistung(ohne GPU) 27,1 Grad die Warm rein gehen und 26,7 Grad die aus den EVO wieder rauskommen.


----------



## Julian Kruck (20. Februar 2011)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Ich glaube er meinte bei NFS



okay, hab ich verpennt^^

ich hab mich bei nfs immer speed genannt 

ach waren das noch zeiten als man in der 5. klasse unbeschwert nach der schule nfs underground zocken konnte...jaja, mit meine 18 werd ich auch schon sentimental


----------



## nfsgame (20. Februar 2011)

Jaja, die guten alten Zeiten *schwärm*.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Februar 2011)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> mein Tipp für gute Temps und Lautstärke ein externer EVO bei mir sind es bei voller Faltleistung(ohne GPU) 27,1 Grad die Warm rein gehen und 26,7 Grad die aus den EVO wieder rauskommen.


35° ist ja nur der Ausgang, der Eingang hat 27° (2XCPU + 3XGPU). 

Meine beide Systeme hängen schliesslich an einem MO-RA 3 mit 9X140mm. 

@Julian Kruck: Immernoch Speed oder haben die Cops dich erwischt?
Mag mich an keinen Speed momentan erinnern in NfS: HP.


----------



## acer86 (20. Februar 2011)

Auslass hab ich auch ca. 35C° dan in zwei Externe 360er Radi´s die mit 6 Lüftern @5V laufen und dan kommen noch 28,5C° beim Auqaduct an der kühlt es auf 26,8 herunter und dan geht es wider in den PC.


----------



## Thosch (21. Februar 2011)

Moin erst mal.
Also meine 560er läuft jetzt seit Do abend soweit o.Probs., übrigens mit dem 266.44 der v.GB mitgel.CD. Mit dem 266.58 hat er die GraKa nicht erkannt. Auch komisch,egal.
Mir erscheinen d.in HFM angezeigten ~13600PPD etwas zu niedrig. GraKa ist eine Werksübertaktete u.sollte doch d.15k schaffen. Lt.Text im How-to zum GPU3-Cl. erkennt der 6.41 ja selbst was f.eine Karte drinnen steckt. Mit -forcegpu_nvidia_fermi kann man dieses "Autodetect"(?)ja überspringen.
Frage: Was sollte man f. Flags setzen  ausser -local?


----------



## Julian Kruck (21. Februar 2011)

Hab da ein kleines problem:
wenn ich die gpu-clienten beende um neu zu starten (also strg + c) und die dann wieder anfangen zu arbeiten, passiert es, dass sie manchmal ihre arbeit verworfen haben und von vorne anfangen. ist das normal? oder kann man da irgendwas machen?


----------



## CheGuarana (21. Februar 2011)

Also bei mir passierte genanntes nur wenn ich den Client noch im Startvorgang beendete. Also warten bis er gestartet ist -> beenden. Und alles lief super.


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Februar 2011)

Julian Kruck schrieb:


> Hab da ein kleines problem:
> wenn ich die gpu-clienten beende um neu zu starten (also strg + c)


 
Warum beendest du den Clienten, weil ....



Julian Kruck schrieb:


> ... und die dann wieder anfangen zu arbeiten, passiert es, dass sie manchmal ihre arbeit verworfen haben und *von vorne anfangen*. ist das normal? oder kann man da irgendwas machen?


 
... wenn du den Clienten wegen Instabilitäten beendet hast kann das durchaus vorkommen
Passiert mir manchmal auch; meist läuft dann der Client nach einem Treiberreset "asynchronous"
- manchmal weil die WU "schlecht" ist und NAN's erzeugt
- manchmal weil ich es zu gut mit dem OC gemeint hatte


----------



## Thosch (21. Februar 2011)

Julian Kruck schrieb:
			
		

> Hab da ein kleines problem:
> wenn ich die gpu-clienten beende um neu zu starten (also strg + c) und die dann wieder anfangen zu arbeiten, passiert es, dass sie manchmal ihre arbeit verworfen haben und von vorne anfangen. ist das normal? oder kann man da irgendwas machen?



Das Problem hatte ich auch des öfteren, betraf komischerweise aber immer nur den Core 78. Bei anderen gings immer an der letzten gesp. Stelle weiter. Aaaber normal sollte das nicht sein.
Ich hab den immer normal beendet,auch OC ist/war kein Thema f.mich.


----------



## Julian Kruck (21. Februar 2011)

ich beende den clienten um den pc neu zu starten. oc wird auch kein problem sein, so laufen sie ja mehrere tage stabil durch. komische software würd ich sagen...

aber seitdem ich nen 2. raid controller und ne 2. graka drin hab, hab ich öfters mal probleme mit instabilitäten. hab sogar jetzt 4 gb rausgeworfen, damit lief es dann besser.
mein tv prog hängt sich des öfteren auf, und einer der gpu clienten verweigert abundzu den automatischen start (weiß aber die fehlermeldung nicht auswendig)
bin aber relativ ratlos dem gegenüber. den controller wieder rausschmeißen ist verschwendetes geld. also muss es so laufen


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Februar 2011)

Ok - "doofer" Lösungsvorschlag aber:
- restarte einfach dann wenn die Clienten gerade frisch gesendet haben und eh neu anfangen würden bzw. so, dass du möglichst wenig verlierst


----------



## Mettsemmel (21. Februar 2011)

Gibt's eigentlich irgendwas Neues über Hamartia? besteht die Chance, dass er bald wieder mitfaltet?
Und wie kommts, dass er immer son paar Pünktchen kriegt?


----------



## nfsgame (21. Februar 2011)

Die Paar Pünktchen ist der Atom im Netbook soweit ich weiß.
Er is gerade ICQ on, moment .


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Februar 2011)

Na herrlich 
Schon wieder Probleme mit dem Resultateserver
Gestern 6pm und (teilweise) 9pm war da wohl wieder mal "Ringelpiez"


----------



## acer86 (22. Februar 2011)

und leider nicht nur beim Resultatserver

hatte die Nacht ein Bluscreen, Rechner läuft zwar wieder aber BigWu ist hin


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Februar 2011)

@Bumbelbee: So lange die Punkte nachgereicht werden geht's ja noch, oder? 

@acer86: Mein Beileid. 

Waren gestern Mittag die Forumsever down?
Bekamm einfach keine Verbindung.


----------



## acer86 (22. Februar 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @Bumbelbee: So lange die Punkte nachgereicht werden geht's ja noch, oder?
> 
> @acer86: Mein Beileid.
> 
> ...



Danke


ja Sie waren Off gestern Mittag,


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Februar 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> und leider nicht nur beim Resultatserver
> 
> hatte die Nacht ein Bluscreen, Rechner läuft zwar wieder aber BigWu ist hin


 
Also das ist natürlich wieder mal maximal *MURPHY *
Tut mir leid... und ich schliesse daraus, dass die WU schon hoch mit den % war ...


----------



## acer86 (22. Februar 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Also das ist natürlich wieder mal maximal *MURPHY *
> Tut mir leid... und ich schliesse daraus, dass die WU schon hoch mit den % war ...



na ja 42% aber der rechner war über 5h aus bzw. Abgestürzt.

hätte die Dedline nicht mehr geschafft weil es auch noch eine 2684WU war die eh schon sehr langsam läuft.

war aber so wie es aussieht mein Fehler hab den Vcore zu weit runter gedreht, von 1,268V auf 1,263V das hat dan einfach nicht mehr gereicht für 4009Mhz
shit happens


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Februar 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @Bumbelbee: So lange die Punkte nachgereicht werden geht's ja noch, oder?


 
Ja, schon, *wenn* sie nachgereicht werden (was "bloss" häufig der Fall ist)
Bis jetzt jedenfalls (incl. 6am) sind sie immer noch ausstehend ..


----------



## Julian Kruck (22. Februar 2011)

F@H hat ein dummes Serverproblem würd ich sagen...sowas regt schon leicht auf. naja, hoffen wir, dass die mit unserer Arbeit kompetenter umgehen.


----------



## Gast3737 (22. Februar 2011)

bis jetzt ist meist(jedenfalls bei mir) jede gesendete WU gewertet worden...


----------



## Thosch (22. Februar 2011)

Julian Kruck schrieb:
			
		

> F@H hat ein dummes Serverproblem würd ich sagen...sowas regt schon leicht auf. naja, hoffen wir, dass die mit unserer Arbeit kompetenter umgehen.



Hat wohl wieder einer vergessen die vollen Platten zu wechseln ...     o_O


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Februar 2011)

Was haltet ihr vom zukünftigem Foren-Design aufgrund des Bildes in der Ankündigung?

Also wen die ganzen Threads auch so ausehn, dann finde ich das ganze ziemlich eintönig und langweilig, fast schon steril.


----------



## Julian Kruck (22. Februar 2011)

Ist doch für ein mobiles App. Da ist jeder datentraffic, sprich farben unnötige ausbremsung. da gehts nur auf den inhalt. musst nur mal computerbase mobil anschaun, des is richtig steril


----------



## magic 007 (22. Februar 2011)

Julian Kruck schrieb:


> Ist doch für ein mobiles App.



Meines Wissens handelt es sich hier ja um den Umstieg auf vBulletin4, demnach wird es (vorallem) die normale PC Forenseite betreffen!

Ich persönlich finde das neue Layout trotzdem nicht sooo schlim, wirkt aufgeräumter!


----------



## Soldat0815 (22. Februar 2011)

Ich finds ok.


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (22. Februar 2011)

sooo,

gtx 570 ist da und am falten mal sehen wie das so kommt.
Big wus falte ich aber erstmal nicht mehr da jetzt erstmal gebencht wird was sich sehr negativ auf deadlines auswirkt.

mfg


----------



## davidof2001 (22. Februar 2011)

Dann las mal hören was deine 570er so bringt.


----------



## CheGuarana (23. Februar 2011)

Ich begrüße euch alle ganz herzlich auf der neuen Forensoftware-Version meine Folding-Kollegen! Erst0r!


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (23. Februar 2011)

Ich guck es mir heute Mittag an, noch bin ich mit der Android-App online, Schule.
Ich finde es ärmlich, dass PCGHX erst jetzt vB 4 hat, Computerszene hat das schon eine halbe Ewigkeit.


----------



## CheGuarana (23. Februar 2011)

Haha aber Computerszene ist ja wie gesagt mehr ne Leiche als ein aktives Forum. Hatten wir ja geklärt das Thema und dort habe ich eh nicht (mehr) mitzureden. Obwohl ich die Software damals (mit)bezahlt hab. 

Aber jetzt isses hier richtig schön gemütlich. Und simpel erst! Das "Direkt antworten" wird die Spaßthreads ungemein fördern.


----------



## Gast3737 (23. Februar 2011)

Begrüße auch alle auf dem neuen PCGHx 70335 Abschnitt
cool man kann sich jetzt bei jedem Beitrag bedanken


----------



## CheGuarana (23. Februar 2011)

Scheint so. Wie ich schon an hundert Ecken erwähnte hat sich vBulletin 4 sehr für Social Networks ect. geöffnet


----------



## Soldat0815 (23. Februar 2011)

Guten Morgen 
Schaut ja echt schonmal sehr modern aus
Aber gewisse sachen wo ich dachte die dazu kommen Fehlen. zB. 
Button für das einfügen eines Links mit eigenen Namen 
Spoilerbutton
Bild kleiner im Thread einfügen als hochgeladen
usw.
weil ich kenn die BBL Codes nicht auswendig und werde sicher nicht immer suchen was ich da für einen brauche.
Ansonsten hat sich meiner Meinung nach außer optisch nicht viel geändert


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (23. Februar 2011)

moin, moin,

eben mal von der Arbeit aus per teamviewer die clients gecheckt und meine EVGA GTX570 SC macht gerade um die 15kppd bei projekt 6800.
takt und spannung liegt bei 900mhz chip, 1800mhz shader und 2000mhz ram.

treiber ist der 266.xx

cpu macht grade 18kppd auf normale smp2 wus. hat 4,4ghz@ 1,32V

mfg


----------



## CheGuarana (23. Februar 2011)

@Soldat: Stell ansonsten mal im Kontrollzentrum deine Einstellungen bzgl. Editor um. Du brauchst die BBcodes gar nicht auswendig können, sondern einfach nur auf die Buttons oberhalb der Eingabe zu drücken


----------



## Soldat0815 (23. Februar 2011)

Ja die Standartsachen wie nen Link, Bild und YouTube Video hab ich ja.
Aber ein Button fürn Spoiler seh ich da nicht oder eben für einen Link mit eigenem Namen zB. "Klick mich" gibts nicht oder überseh ich da was gravierendes


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Februar 2011)

Muss schon sagen - ist noch etwas ungewohnt...
Aber ist ja nicht die erste Umstellung; ging bisher noch immer gut - nach einer ersten Gewöhnungsphase
Alles in Allem sauber und aufgeräumt


----------



## Gast3737 (23. Februar 2011)

xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> [..] EVGA GTX570 SC macht gerade um die 15kppd bei projekt 6800.
> takt und spannung liegt bei 900mhz chip, 1800mhz shader und 2000mhz ram.[..]


 
das ist ja wenig..dann kaufe ich mir vielleicht doch nur ne 560 Ti...die macht doch auch so um diesen Wert, oder nicht?


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (23. Februar 2011)

Ich würde hier am Schul-PC gern falten.
Ich will endlich einen JavaScript-Client. WUs in der Cloud speichern und an einem anderen PC fertig falten wäre auch nice.


----------



## acer86 (23. Februar 2011)

Na ja sieht ja ganz gut aus das neue

Mir persönlich hat aber die alte Optik besser gefallen

@RuneDRS

die Werks übertakteten 560 Ti´s machen schon 15000+PPD mit noch mehr OC sollten sogar 16500 drin sein.


----------



## Julian Kruck (23. Februar 2011)

wieso musste man eigentlich updaten? das alte forum lief doch ganz gut?


----------



## Gast3737 (23. Februar 2011)

Vorteil 560 ti sie braucht weniger Strom...würde sagen die soll es dann für mich sein


----------



## acer86 (23. Februar 2011)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> Vorteil 560 ti sie braucht weniger Strom...würde sagen die soll es dann für mich sein


 
ist in jedenfall die richtige Entscheidung, außer du kannst noch warten was die Neuen GTX 550TI bzw GTS550 bringen.


----------



## Gast3737 (23. Februar 2011)

ich gehe mal davon aus, das es gegenüber der bisherigen HD4870 nicht wirklich ein größerer Sprung wird..wenn dann will ich die 560 Ti schon auch noch zum zocken nehmen..


----------



## chris1995 (23. Februar 2011)

Schönes Layout, sieht viel moderner aus! Bin bald in den top 300!
Chris


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (23. Februar 2011)

jo hauptgrund für eine gtx570 war auch das zocken, und deshalb fiel auch die gtx560ti aus dem raster da eine  auf 1ghz übertaktete hd5850 zu schlagen war.
folding ist da nur ein schöner nebeneffekt, aber erst die gtx570 mit ihrer nicht ganz so guten falt- energiebedarfs effizienz konnte die hd5850 in mehr als 80% der benchmarks schlagen.

momentan bei FF XIV ist die gtx570 trotz oc sogar gut 40%(gefühlt) langsamer als meine alte karte.
dafür wirft sie dann 15kppd ab was ja net übel ist als beigabe.

mfg


----------



## The Master of MORARE (23. Februar 2011)

chris1995 schrieb:


> Schönes Layout, sieht viel moderner aus! Bin bald in den top 300!
> Chris


 
Auf kleinen Bildschirmen find ichs auch gut, aber bei nem 24"er bekomm ich Augenkrebs .


----------



## nfsgame (23. Februar 2011)

Nicht sol toll find ich ja, dass man aufm Netbook horizontal scrollen muss .


----------



## acer86 (23. Februar 2011)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Auf kleinen Bildschirmen find ichs auch gut, aber bei nem 24"er bekomm ich Augenkrebs .


 
Geht mir leider ähnlich bin momentan nur mit mein notebook online, (1920X1080 auf 18 zoll)  da wird die Seite schon sehr klein, vorher war es besser, müssen sie den immer alles "Verschlimmbessern"


----------



## mattinator (23. Februar 2011)

Wenn man seinen Adblocker ausschaltet, sieht man auch, warum das Ganze so schmal ist. Die PCGH-Seite ist inmitten der Werbung scheinbar auch kleiner geworden.


----------



## Soldat0815 (23. Februar 2011)

Ich habs doch gewusst bin nicht der einzige dem das neue Forum schmaler vorkommt


----------



## chris1995 (23. Februar 2011)

Da lob ich mir doch meinen Surflaptop, der gute IBM T43 Da schauts richtig schick aus!
Chris


----------



## Uwe64LE (23. Februar 2011)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Auf kleinen Bildschirmen find ichs auch gut, aber bei nem 24"er bekomm ich Augenkrebs .


 
Geht mir genauso. Am Schlimmsten finde ich, dass der Unterschied zwischen gelesenen und ungelesenen Threads nicht mehr so deutlich zu sehen ist.


----------



## Gast3737 (23. Februar 2011)

ich würde sagen euer Feedback ist hier nicht so angebracht...macht das doch bitte im entsprechenden Feedbackfred im PCGHx-Feedbackforum...
hier nun weiter im F@H und alles was damit nur nen bisschen zu tun hat..


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. Februar 2011)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Auf kleinen Bildschirmen find ichs auch gut, aber bei nem 24"er bekomm ich Augenkrebs .


 
Meine Meinung. 
Das Alte sah besser aus.


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Februar 2011)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> hier nun weiter im F@H und alles was damit nur nen bisschen zu tun hat..


 
Kann ich (leider) bieten
Ich hatte heute (@Castle Bumblestein) bei 8 (in Worten *acht*) Gpu's 
"Folding@home Core Shutdown: *CORE_OUTDATED*" 
Die haben alle einen halben Tag lang ge-idelet "sleeping for 24 hours"


----------



## acer86 (23. Februar 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Kann ich (leider) bieten
> Ich hatte heute (@Castle Bumblestein) bei 8 (in Worten *acht*) Gpu's
> "Folding@home Core Shutdown: *CORE_OUTDATED*"
> Die haben alle einen halben Tag lang ge-idelet "sleeping for 24 hours"


 
Oh....

mein Beileid

ich hoffe es läuft alles wider


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (23. Februar 2011)

Ich kann nicht verstehen, was alle gegen das neue Design haben.
Der Wechsel auf vB 4 war längst überfällig und das neue Design ist gut.


----------



## Mettsemmel (23. Februar 2011)

Man, ich dachte gerade, ich bin versehentlich im falschen Forum gelandet.
Sieht alles so ungewohnt aus...
hatten wir vorher auch schon so viele sticky threads?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. Februar 2011)

@Bumblebee: Auch mein Beileid. 

Wo hat sich die dunkle Macht versteckt? 
Weit weg kann sie ja definitiv nicht sein bei unserer Fehlerpandemie!


----------



## caine2011 (23. Februar 2011)

hallo

@rune
du hast dich ja für die gtx 560ti interessiert: die macht bei mir mit 1280er pkt einheiten 17k ppd bei einer taktung von 965 mhz(shader logischerweise 1930) ich habe das msi twin frozr modell dass bei 45% drehzahl noch locker 60° hält und dabei nicht laut ist(habe wakü würde also graka raushören)

btw
ich habe einen alten f@h trick mal wieder ausprobiert wäre nice wenn da iwer mal schauen könnte ob es bei ihm auch so ist/ob das generell noch wer so macht

ich lasse 2 clients auf einer graka laufen und erhöhe damit meine ppd auf der graka um 500 (16500-->17000, (1280er pkt.wu´s)bzw 14400-->15000(1348))

dies ist auch logisch zuerklären weil sich laut afterburner meine gpu auslastung von 97% auf 99% erhöht hat
allerdings ist die ppd erhöhung overall damit leicht höher als die prozentuale steigerung

wer 500ppd mehr will und der aufwand ist mit strg +c und strg + v + edit maschine id auch nicht so hoch 

würde mich über feedback freuen

mfg caine2011


----------



## T0M@0 (23. Februar 2011)

meine GPU auslastung ist dank dem tool setpriority eh schon bei 99%, wird also nichts bringen


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (23. Februar 2011)

Ich habe vorhin auf dem neuen Windows wieder F@H installiert, jetzt faltet mein PC wieder. 
Leider nur CPU.


----------



## caine2011 (23. Februar 2011)

@tomato

selbst wenn ich die prio im taskmanager auf realtime setze kriege ich mehr als 98% nicht hin oder kannst du iwie die graka interne prio hochsetzen?

mfg caine2011


----------



## mattinator (23. Februar 2011)

@caine2011

Die GPU-Auslastung kannst Du über die CPU-Priorität der Clients und Cores nur zum Teil beeinflussen. Realtime ist nicht wirklich eine gute Idee. Ansonsten hängt die GPU-Auslastung haupsächlich vom Projekt, dem Grafiktreiber sowie dem Typ der Grafikkarte ab (zumindest momentan bei NVIDIA-Karten).


----------



## caine2011 (24. Februar 2011)

hmm naja seidem ich falte hat mir echtzeitprio nie oder den ppd geschadet...

ja das die gpu auslastung vom projekt abhängt weiß ich, ist ja schon seit ewigen zeiten so
deshalb ja 2 clients pro gpu weil dann die freien kapazitäten der gpu noch genutzt werden können
lief schon zu 9800gtx zeiten so dass man im schlimmsten fall mit 2 mal 50% faltet und im besten mit 2 mal 52%

und da ich bisher keinen nachteil feststellen konnte...

mfg caine2011


----------



## CheGuarana (24. Februar 2011)

Ach der Caine aus Leipzig ist ja auch wieder da.  Lange nicht mehr geicqt 

Meine Punte gehen runter weil ich einen meiner Roots für idevicedaily . com bereitgestellt hab.


----------



## Thosch (24. Februar 2011)

caine2011 schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> @rune
> du hast dich ja für die gtx 560ti interessiert: die macht bei mir mit 1280er pkt einheiten 17k ppd bei einer taktung von 965 mhz(shader logischerweise 1930) ich habe das msi twin frozr modell dass bei 45% drehzahl noch locker 60° hält und dabei nicht laut ist(habe wakü würde also graka raushören)
> ...



Also meine 560Ti läuft einfach gut und ist gegenüber meiner 4870 schon beachtlich besser. Ist eine Gigabyte (OC) auf erst mal 920MHz. Muss ich später mal wenn ich mehr Zeit habe heraus finden was sie max.bringt. Bei mir liegt die Auslastung bei 99% lt.Afterburner.


----------



## Thosch (24. Februar 2011)

caine2011 schrieb:


> hmm naja seidem ich falte hat mir echtzeitprio nie oder den ppd geschadet...
> 
> ja das die gpu auslastung vom projekt abhängt weiß ich, ist ja schon seit ewigen zeiten so
> deshalb ja 2 clients pro gpu weil dann die freien kapazitäten der gpu noch genutzt werden können
> ...


 
Hast du ausser den beiden GPU-Cl´s noch für CPU was laufen ? Habe bis jetzt jedenfalls zusätzlich noch SMP2 auf den 4 Kernen laufen. Hatte zuvor eine Kern f.GPU reserviert und demzuf. f.SMP2 die restl.3. Aber bei einer Kernauslastung von nicht mal 3% schien mir das Verschwendung v.Kapazitäten zu sein. Bis jetzt klappts ganz gut, mit der 4870er lief das nicht so weil die GraKa einen Kern vollständig auslastete.


----------



## Gast3737 (24. Februar 2011)

oh danke für die Ansage @caine2011
taja da werde ich mir wohl doch ne 560 Ti kaufen...mal gucken wann es soweit ist..

mal was anderes habe gehört Bigadv geht auch auf GPU stimmt das? Und wenn ja wer faltet so?


----------



## caine2011 (24. Februar 2011)

@thosch ja bei mir läuft noch ein smp2 auf 4 kernen bei einem phenom 955 @3,6


die 560 ti ist einfach total cool (ich habe mich von meiner 5870 mit schwerem herzen nach nem jahr getrennt und gerade noch die 200 ocken die ich für die geforce gebraucht habe bekommen)

leider ist amd im gegensatz zu vielen anderen projekten des distributed computingbei f@h nicht zu gebrauchen...

und ich weiß auch nicht ob der gpu3 für amd die rohleistung der graka entfalten kann und da ich keine chance auf einen core i7 mit sandy hatte weil gerade das "sata-gate" (wie pcgh das so medienwirksam nennt) eingetreten war, hab ich mir erstmal eine nvidia(mag die grünen eigentlich nicht) bestellt


@malte: darf ich dich jetzt wieder toxy nennen 

@rune: keine ahnung ob bigadv geht...da müssen wir auf die großen meister nfs und bumble warten...

mfg caine2011

ps: rune wenn ich dann nen sandy doch hole, wende ich mich an dich wegen der "bigadv-faltoffenbarung", musst dich schonmal auf genervt werden einstellen


----------



## Gast3737 (24. Februar 2011)

mit bigadv für GPU das hatte ich glaube ich kurz im Foldingforum wohl gelesen..jemand mit GPU könnte das doch mal durchfalten lassen..

ich werde erstmal die Faltoffenbarung und den GPU-Howto fertig schreiben, dass ist erstmal auch wichtig..


----------



## caine2011 (24. Februar 2011)

hmmm ka mein sys ist noch nicht on und ich kann erst ab april 24/7 falten lassen... deshalb kann ich es nciht einfach mal reinwerfen

jo das mit dem howto ist cool 

mfg caine2011


----------



## nichtraucher91 (24. Februar 2011)

hab heute abend oder wohl erst morgen läuft bei mir auch wieder ein SMP dauerhaft. i3-380M 
muss erst mal Win neu aufsetzen... einfach die alte Platte ins neue Lappy setzen war nicht zu 100% gut


----------



## caine2011 (24. Februar 2011)

hatte wohl nen neuen chipsatz und eigentl. auch alle andere hardware anders? XDDDD


----------



## nichtraucher91 (24. Februar 2011)

mhh eig nur nen neues WLAN-Modul und eine GF310M zusätzlich... nagut und von i5-450m auf i3-380m^^
Rest ist laut Everest gleich.


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Februar 2011)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> mal was anderes habe gehört Bigadv geht auch auf GPU stimmt das? Und wenn ja wer faltet so?


 
Ich wusste, ich wollte noch was (.. die Frage beantworten) 

Die Antwort ist *JEIN*
Es gibt bloss die Möglichkeit "Pseudo-BIG-WU's" auf der GraKa zu falten
Die bringen (deshalb auch meine Bezeichnung) mehr Punkte als die "normalen"; laufen aber länger, stressen die GraKa mehr und tragen somit das Risiko des "Abk***ens" in sich
Ich falte deshalb keine....


----------



## caine2011 (24. Februar 2011)

die interessante frage ist ob es mehr ppd bringt?

oder halt einfach nur doppelte pkt. für doppelte zeit

mfg caine2011


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Februar 2011)

caine2011 schrieb:


> die interessante frage ist ob es mehr ppd bringt?
> 
> oder halt einfach nur doppelte pkt. für doppelte zeit


 
Neee,neee - es gibt "statistisch" schon etwas mehr Punkte
Es hat aber eben "abers" dabei
- aber es ist nicht SOOO prall mehr
- aber die Gefahr ist grösser, dass der Client die Füsse streckt

Wie wir ja alle aus der Schule wissen...
100% von 4500 PPD sind 4500 PPD
000% von 9900 PPD sind nix, nada, null PPD und höchstens ein  wert

... darum ...


----------



## caine2011 (24. Februar 2011)

das ist schon ganz schön pessimistisch

hast du es ausprobiert oder kommt des aus dem folding forum?

oder ist das nur einfache statistik?

mfg caine2011


----------



## nfsgame (24. Februar 2011)

Also ich hab die mal auf der 9800GT und der 9500GT falten lassen. Auch auf den drei GTS250 von Cyrano68, nirgends Probleme. Aufgrund des alten Chips musste ich den Client aber auch dazu überreden sich Bigs zu ziehen.


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Februar 2011)

caine2011 schrieb:


> das ist schon ganz schön pessimistisch
> hast du es ausprobiert oder kommt des aus dem folding forum?
> oder ist das nur einfache statistik?


 
Nein, ja und nein
Nein, es ist nicht pessimistisch sondern realistisch
Ja, ich habe es selber ausprobiert und musste dabei mit gewissen Karten kräftig runtertakten um sie stabil zu kriegen
Nein, es ist nicht nur einfache Statistik - obwohl ich als Forscher manchmal auch darauf zurückgreife(n muss)


----------



## Julian Kruck (24. Februar 2011)

Also ich hab an den prios nichts mehr geändert. und bei mir läuft 8800gt auf 99% und 9800GT mit 98%-99%, dazu läuft noch ein smp 6 auf nen X6...keine probleme und die ppds stimmen auch.
hmmm, die pseudo bigs für gpu werd ich mal auf der 9800Gt testen. ist sowieso ne überganggraka und bis die abkaggt wird hoffentlich der client für ati am laufen sein


----------



## Lorin (24. Februar 2011)

Jetzt wo ich alle ATI GPUs abgestoßen habe sollen die sich wagen und in nächster Zeit einen ATI-Clienten bringen 
Aber das wird eh nicht passieren


----------



## nfsgame (24. Februar 2011)

Die 9800gt kackt nicht so schnell ab , die hat mich überlebt, also das was ich mit der veranstaltet hab .


----------



## caine2011 (24. Februar 2011)

nfs lass die arme grakas in ruhe, die haben dir nichts getan XD

@lorin: wie viel macht die 9800gt eigentl. so an ppd?

mfg caine2011


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Februar 2011)

caine2011 schrieb:


> @lorin: wie viel macht die 9800gt eigentl. so an ppd?


 
Ich antworte auch mal noch
Im Moment faltet eine gerade eine 6602 - bei 4368.5 PPD


----------



## Julian Kruck (24. Februar 2011)

meine macht ca 5100PPDs... die 8800GT ist relativ identisch


----------



## Lorin (24. Februar 2011)

caine2011 schrieb:


> nfs lass die arme grakas in ruhe, die haben dir nichts getan XD
> 
> @lorin: wie viel macht die 9800gt eigentl. so an ppd?
> 
> mfg caine2011


 
Ich hab keine Ahnung, hab so ne Karte nicht im Einsatz 

Was anderes...
Ich bin total überrascht, dass meine GT220 mit GPU2 ähnlich viele Punkte macht wie die GT430 mit GPU3 (jeweils so ca 2500ppd). Weiss jemand warum das so ist? Immerhin hat die GT430 doppelt so viele Einheiten und mehr Takt....


----------



## caine2011 (24. Februar 2011)

sry @lorin meinte jk...

und basiert die 430 überhaupt auf fermi, weil wenn nicht wäre evtl. der gpu2 geeigneter

mfg caine2011


----------



## chris1995 (24. Februar 2011)

meine gt 220 bringt ca. 2700 PPD mit dem gpu 3 client mit 11177wus
Chris


----------



## acer86 (24. Februar 2011)

caine2011 schrieb:


> sry @lorin meinte jk...
> 
> und basiert die 430 überhaupt auf fermi, weil wenn nicht wäre evtl. der gpu2 geeigneter
> 
> mfg caine2011



Ja sie Basiert auf ein GF 108 und ist somit eine echte Fermi,

mit den richtigen Wu´s kan sie bis zu 5000PPD machen (912er oder 925er Wu´s)

Geforce GT 430 im Kurztest: Was taugt Fermi für unter 70 Euro? -

siehe Link:

http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-folding-home-team/849662-mpc-gt-430-folding-results-ppd.html


----------



## Lorin (24. Februar 2011)

GT430 ist ein GF108 chip, also schon fermi-basiert. Aktuell in HFM 2700ppd bei 68er WU. Der GT220 ist grad schlecht drauf und macht nur 2200PPD bei ner 66er


----------



## lordraphael (24. Februar 2011)

Jetzt dank den Big Wus bin ich auf 29k ppd rauf 

Einfach Genial


----------



## Julian Kruck (24. Februar 2011)

Für big wus bei der gpu muss ich einfach -bigadv setzen oder? dürften ja mit ner 9800GT laufen oder? (fermi flag ist auch gesetzt)


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Februar 2011)

Julian Kruck schrieb:


> Für big wus bei der gpu muss ich einfach -bigadv setzen oder? dürften ja mit ner 9800GT laufen oder? (fermi flag ist auch gesetzt)


Nix -bigadv, -advmethods reichte. Gab es soviel ich weiss nur für Fermi.

Sind schon seit längerem nicht mehr im Umlauf, hab zumindest seit Weihnachten keine mehr bekommen und ich wollte welche für Testzwecke haben.


----------



## Lorin (25. Februar 2011)

Guten Morgen....

ich habs zwar schon in nem anderen Thread geschrieben aber ich muss hier einfach nochmal meinen Frust loswerden....
Meine GTX480 ist abgeraucht... nix geht mehr! *HEUL*

Kondolenzkarten und -bekundungen nehme ich jetzt gerne entgegen


----------



## Gast3737 (25. Februar 2011)

och *schnief* ich glaube wir sollten einen Friedhof der Falt-Sklaven eröffnen..


----------



## Schmicki (25. Februar 2011)

Lorin schrieb:


> Meine GTX480 ist abgeraucht... nix geht mehr! *HEUL*



Das darf doch nicht wahr sein! Ich fühle mit dir!  
Manchmal ist die Welt gemein und furchtbar ungerecht.
Ein Hardwaredeffekt kann jeden von uns treffen, da wir das Material besonders beanspruchen.
Aber vielleicht hätte sich die Karte auch nur im normalen Spielbetrieb verabschiedet.

Du musst dir nur sagen, dass es nicht an Folding@Home liegt.


----------



## Gast3737 (25. Februar 2011)

<--------Juhu Sven hat einen neuen Namen...
ich hatte bisher noch Glück, dass mir nich passiert ist..meine 8800GT habe ich schon beim Einbau in den damaligen Versuch einen Faltserver zubauen gekillt..
ich sage dazu nur die Metallgehäuse von DVD-LW und die Leiterplatine einer GPU vertragen sich nicht sonderlich wenn STrom anliegt..


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Februar 2011)

Lorin schrieb:


> Guten Morgen....
> Meine GTX480 ist abgeraucht... nix geht mehr! *HEUL*


 
Tut mir auch maximal sorry 
Hast du mal den "Backofen-Trick" versucht (im Zweifelsfall *genau *nachfragen wie der geht)



Jason D. Runè schrieb:


> och *schnief* ich glaube wir sollten einen Friedhof der Falt-Sklaven eröffnen..


 
Erstmal hallo, Jason D. Runè 

Zu dem Friedhof könnte ich beisteuern:
1 x 8800GT
1 x 9800GT
1 x 275GTX mit WaKü (teuer, teuer  )

Trotz allem muss ich aber doch noch anfügen, dafür, wieviel Hardware ich durch die Faltung doch recht ordentlich prügle bin ich eigentlich noch gut weggekommen *HOLZ KLOPF*


----------



## Lorin (25. Februar 2011)

Ich kann doch nicht die Graka in den Ofen schieben  Ich habe jetzt mal an Colorful geschrieben. Obwohl ja die Garantie weg ist wegen neuem Kühler hoffe ich auf eine Kulanzgarantie...... die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt auch wenn ich eigentlich nicht davon ausgehe dass die mir entgegenkommen. Mal schauen was der EU Support anwortet.


----------



## acer86 (25. Februar 2011)

Lorin schrieb:


> Guten Morgen....
> 
> ich habs zwar schon in nem anderen Thread geschrieben aber ich muss hier einfach nochmal meinen Frust loswerden....
> Meine GTX480 ist abgeraucht... nix geht mehr! *HEUL*
> ...


 
Tut mir leid! 

weiß leider nur zu gut wie das ist wen die Falthardware nicht mehr ihren Dienst verrichten will.

@Bumble 

Könnte noch ein DFI Lanparty X58 Beisteuern für den "Friedhof"



Lorin schrieb:


> Ich kann doch nicht die Graka in den Ofen schieben  Ich habe jetzt mal an Colorful geschrieben. Obwohl ja die Garantie weg ist wegen neuem Kühler hoffe ich auf eine Kulanzgarantie...... die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt auch wenn ich eigentlich nicht davon ausgehe dass die mir entgegenkommen. Mal schauen was der EU Support anwortet.



es ist sicher eine Gewagte Methode mit den Ofen aber wen der Support sich Quer stellt würde ich es auf jedenfall Ausprobieren, gibt es auch schon einige positive Erfahrungen damit.

Natürlich musst du dich genau an die Anleitung halten.

siehe Link:

[Sammelthread] Grafikkartenreperatur durch das Backofenprinzip!!! (KEIN SCHERZ) Sammel- & Infothread - Forum de Luxx


----------



## Julian Kruck (25. Februar 2011)

achso, die damalige debatte hatten wir schonmal zu den wus  bei denen kamen aber weniger ppds raus bzw gleichviel.

zum backen: mit welchem prinzip funktioniert das den? wird der lötzinn erwärmt und kontakte die eventuell unterbrochen wurden wieder geschlossen?
mach ich sicher mal wenn einegraka bei mir abbraucht.

ich wurde zum glück noch gänzlich verschont vom besuch des falttodes


----------



## Mettsemmel (25. Februar 2011)

Hat jetzt Bumble das Cougar Netzteil eig. gekriegt?
(wegen Falter des Monats)


----------



## nfsgame (25. Februar 2011)

Ich könnte nen MSI K9N Neo-V2 und ne 8800GT beisteuern . Indirekt auch nen Asus M2N32-SLI Deluxe und nen FX-62 .


----------



## p00nage (25. Februar 2011)

Ich dachte grad hab ein A8n Sli Deluxe geschrottet nach Bios update, da der 3800+ x2 nicht erkannt wurde (jetzt schon) , " Asus Bios rom checksum error" nun hab ich ma einen von 2 ddr1 Riegel entfernt und er startet ... an was liegt das?


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Februar 2011)

Mettsemmel schrieb:


> Hat jetzt Bumble das Cougar Netzteil eig. gekriegt?
> (wegen Falter des Monats)


 
Ja, hat er gekriegt
Und wenn nicht die Hölle zufriert wird er das Teil an diesem Wochenende einbauen
Das wäre dann der neue Rechner mit dem SB 2600K

Gibt dann - wenn alles läuft -  einen kleinen Bericht darüber


----------



## p00nage (25. Februar 2011)

kann mir da keiner weiterhelfen? wenn net muss ich im allg forum ma fragen , wenn ich den 2. Riegel einbau bekomm ich kein Bild mehr , grad gedacht graka geht nicht mehr :-!


----------



## caine2011 (25. Februar 2011)

mal probiert den "kaputten riegel" mit memtest solo zu testen?

verschiedene ramslots mal probiert ohne dualchannel im bios eingestellt etc...

@bumble: werden dann noch 50k ppd mehr?

mfg caine2011


----------



## nfsgame (25. Februar 2011)

Wenn die funktionierenden Riegel drinn sind Spannung anheben und Timingsentschärfen (bei Vollbastückung außerdem auf DDR333 zurückstellen), dann den Rest rein . Liegt am CPU-Stepping, da sind nen paar Krücken in der Hinsicht dabei.


----------



## chris1995 (25. Februar 2011)

Bin endlich in den Top 300!
Chris


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Februar 2011)

Bei mir stellt sich seit ein paar Tagen ein gewisses Unbehagen ein:
Bis jetzt hatten die GTX460 einen Temperaturunterschied von 5-7° zu einander, aktuell sind es 11° (43° bzw. 54°). Beide fallten an einer P6800.

Weiter beobachten oder mal Kühler demontieren? 



Lorin schrieb:


> Guten Morgen....
> 
> ich habs zwar schon in nem anderen Thread geschrieben aber ich muss hier einfach nochmal meinen Frust loswerden....
> Meine GTX480 ist abgeraucht... nix geht mehr! *HEUL*
> ...


Mein Beileid. 
Viel Erfolg bei deiner Kulanzaktion.


----------



## acer86 (25. Februar 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Bei mir stellt sich seit ein paar Tagen ein gewisses Unbehagen ein:
> Bis jetzt hatten die GTX460 einen Temperaturunterschied von 5-7° zu einander, aktuell sind es 11° (43° bzw. 54°). Beide fallten an einer P6800.
> 
> Weiter beobachten oder mal Kühler demontieren?
> ...


 

Wie sagt man immer so schön, weiter machen und Beobachten.


----------



## Thosch (26. Februar 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Bei mir stellt sich seit ein paar Tagen ein gewisses Unbehagen ein:
> Bis jetzt hatten die GTX460 einen Temperaturunterschied von 5-7° zu einander, aktuell sind es 11° (43° bzw. 54°). Beide fallten an einer P6800.
> 
> Weiter beobachten oder mal Kühler demontieren?


 
Denke mal das es daran liegt das ja wie bei so manch anderen Sachen die nie zu 100% gleich sind, auch wenn die Fertigungen heutzutage extrem kleine Abweichungen haben. Und bei der WU werden die stärker gefordert und da kommen dann Unterschiede mehr zum Vorschein. Aber deswegen gleich die Karten skalpieren und neu drauf setzen ... neee ... lohnt der Aufwand (noch) nicht. Meine Meinung.

Frage: Was bekommt man eigendl. noch für´ne 4870er Werks-OC MSI, bzw. mit was kann man da rechnen ?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (26. Februar 2011)

HILFE! 

ich bekomme mein GF310M nicht zum falten. bei jedem Client den ich bis jetzt versuchte, erschien die angehängte Fehlermeldung.
Ich hab bis jetzt alle vier HIER aufgeführten 6.23'er Clients versucht.
ich hab auch schon im Geforce Treiber die .exe als "Spiel" eingefügt und auf "NVIDIA Hochleistungsprozessor" umgestellt. - ohne Erfolg. 
Treiber ist der 189.69
Die 6.41'er Clients sind doch nur für Fermi oder?!

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## p00nage (26. Februar 2011)

Sry das ich erst jetzt antworte, lag denk ich an dualchannel und muss auch 2.8x anlegen für stabilen betrieb, gestern ist er dann 2700mhz 10 min Prime ohne Probleme gelaufen, dann wollte ich 2800 testen und kam ein Windows Fehler seit dem kann ich mich nicht mehr anmelden und setze grad Windows neu drauf.


----------



## mattinator (26. Februar 2011)

@*nichtraucher91*


Der Client meldet doch: Intel(R) HD Graphics detected ... Also wohl ein Notebook mit NVIDIA Optimus Technologie. Den Client mit der Option -forcegpu nvidia_g80 (evtl. noch -gpu 0) starten und wenn das nicht hilft, im BIOS die Intel Grafik deaktivieren.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (26. Februar 2011)

ohh danke.  Mensch an ie Flag hab ich schon gar nicht mehr gedacht 

So jetzt startet der Client, bekommt aber keine Arbeit -_-
naja kommt Zeit kommt Tat^^


lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## nfsgame (26. Februar 2011)

Da ist der Flag falsch geschrieben, das äußert sich in Arbeitslosigkeit . Kontrollier das mal.


----------



## Mettsemmel (26. Februar 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ja, hat er gekriegt
> Und wenn nicht die Hölle zufriert wird er das Teil an diesem Wochenende einbauen
> Das wäre dann der neue Rechner mit dem SB 2600K
> 
> Gibt dann - wenn alles läuft -  einen kleinen Bericht darüber


 
Wunderbar


----------



## nichtraucher91 (26. Februar 2011)

joar so macht das wieder spass


----------



## Schmicki (26. Februar 2011)

@nichtraucher91
Hast du die Möglichkeit den Stromverbrauch des Klappschlepp zu messen? Würde mich interessieren wie effizient so ein Teil ist.


----------



## acer86 (26. Februar 2011)

@ nichtraucher 91

Faltest du da 24/7 mit den Notebook?

wie sind da die Temps, bei meine Notebook mit  i7 720QM hab ich nach ca. 30 min schon 74C° kern temp.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (26. Februar 2011)

Die Energieaufnahme pendelt sich bei etwa 58W ein. (LED-Beleuchtung bei etwa 60%, WLAN, Musik am laufen, FAH^^)
Ohne LED-Beleuchtung liegt die Energieaufnahme bei 2W weniger.
finde ich ganz gut in Anbetracht, dass es ein vollwertiges System ist - auf 13,3". 

jein. 24/7 wenn mein Bruder nicht da ist und dann auch nur bedingt. Wenn ich aufm Sofa liege, ist FAH meist nicht an. 
Temps sind unten
Bild#1 im "Silent"-Modus
Bild#2 ohne "Silent"-Modus

der Silentmodus hat aber keinen einflus auf die Leistung. Richtig geil!

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Thosch (26. Februar 2011)

nichtraucher91;2739645...
Die 6.41'er Clients sind doch nur für Fermi oder?!
...[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> Der Treiber hat sowas wie ein "Autodetect" und erkennt erst die GraKa bevor er los legt. Bei AMD´s "schaltet" z.Bsp. der dann auf GPU2 "um". Bei NV "erkennt" er die einzelnen "Cipssorten" und läuft/lädt dann für die entsprechende.


----------



## acer86 (26. Februar 2011)

@ nichtraucher91

sieht ja ganz gut aus mit den temps. hätte mit mehr gerechnet vorallem wen du mit cpu und Gpu faltest in ein so kleinen notebook.

bei mir sieht es so aus "Klick"

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/folding-home-pcgh-team-70335/137068-folding-laptop.html


----------



## CheGuarana (26. Februar 2011)

Mein Bruder ist übers Wochenende wieder mit seinem Rechner da und wenn gerade mal nicht gezockt wird, oder in der Nacht lass ich Folding@Home auf seiner 88GT laufen.  Meine Statistik freuts.


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Februar 2011)

Ich hoffe, dass ich der Einzige bin (und die Hoffnung stirbt ja zuletzt) der ...

... auf mehreren (GPU2-)Grafikkarten seit heute nacht ab ca. 01:00 *MASSIVE* Probleme bekommen hat
Offensichtlich sind mehrere Server in Stanford nicht so fit wie sie sollten - also

- Work-Server die meinen keine Arbeit zu haben 
- Resultate-Server die nicht nur nichts annehmen wollen sondern sogar behaupten sie kennen die WU gar nicht 

 ich dachte, dass die Zeiten von ...does not have record ... entgültig vorbei seien


----------



## chris1995 (27. Februar 2011)

Die Zeiten sind scheinbar noch nicht vorbei!
Meine Haben um ca. 01.30 neue wus bekommen cpu und Gpu!
Mein Beileid und hoffentlich gets bald wieder!
Chris


----------



## Thosch (27. Februar 2011)

Meine letzten diese Nacht waren um 01:18 für den CPU- und ca. 01:30, 03:30 u. 05:30 für den GPU3-Client. Alle fertigen sind aber ordnungsgem.abgeliefert worden. Sagt zumind. HFM ... Aber sollten denn die Results für CPU2 auf nem anderen Server ankommen ?

Hatte am 24.,25. u. 26.02. einige NAN-WU´s, genauer gesagt 9 Stk. mit 11674 Pkt., sehr ärgerlich ... Dachte immer wenn die GraKa absäuft das dann der ganze Rechner mir untergeht. Aber da schmeißt der die WU´s nur übern Haufen und zieht ne neue ?? Komisch ...


----------



## Leopardgecko (27. Februar 2011)

Also bei mir sind alle WUs einwandfrei durchgelaufen und abgeliefert worden und neue WUs gab es auch.


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Februar 2011)

Thosch schrieb:


> Meine letzten diese Nacht waren um 01:18 für den CPU- und ca. 01:30, 03:30 u. 05:30 für den GPU3-Client. Alle fertigen sind aber ordnungsgem.abgeliefert worden. Sagt zumind. HFM ... Aber sollten denn die Results für CPU2 auf nem anderen Server ankommen ?


 
Ja, das ist auch richtig so, denn das Problem bezieht sich ja ganz dezidiert auf die GPU*2* - Workunits

Auch bei mir sind die *CPU* und die *GPU3* - Workunits (die offensichtlich auf anderen Servern "zuhause" sind) *nicht* betroffen


----------



## Leopardgecko (27. Februar 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ja, das ist auch richtig so, denn das Problem bezieht sich ja ganz dezidiert auf die GPU*2* - Workunits



Auf meinem Faltserver sind noch GPU*2* Clients installiert, aber ich hatte trotzdem keine Probleme.


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Februar 2011)

Nun, was auch immer das Problem war - sie haben es aussortiert
In den letzten 30 Minuten haben etliche Rechner einiges an GPU2-Resultaten übermittelt

Also hält sich - in der Endabrechnung - der Verlust in Grenzen; verlorene Faltzeit durch nicht neue WU's holen
Immer noch  aber nicht mehr so sehr


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Februar 2011)

Mein Beileid an alle Betroffene.

Bin dadurch das ich keine GPU2-Client's am laufen habe davon verschond geblieben, dafür hatte ich gestern um 17:00 Uhr eine Begegnung der anderen Art > Stromschwankungen. 
Der Grosse und die PS3 waren davon unbeeindruckt und falteten weiter, Falterserver ging aus.
Modem-Router kam erst nach 10 minütigem gutem Zureden wieder.


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Februar 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Und wenn nicht die Hölle zufriert wird er das Teil an diesem Wochenende einbauen
> Das wäre dann der neue Rechner mit dem SB 2600K


 
Die Hölle ist nicht zugefroren

Und hier der versprochene, erste, kleine Bericht (entgültig wird er dann später; kriegt er dann einen Eintrag in http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/folding-home-pcgh-team-70335/131329-meine-falter.html

Die Historie
Das Netzteil, ein Cougar CM700, hatte ich ja bei der Wahl zum Falter des Monats (Januar) gewonnen
Für den Fall, dass ich gewinnen sollte, hatte ich mir vorgenommen einen Faltrechner auf Basis der neuen SandyBridge-CPU-Generation aufzubauen

Letzten Samstag ging es also los damit....

Das Netzteil ist in fast jeder Beziehung den Anforderungen gewachsen
Einziger Kritikpunkt ist - wie bei so ziemlich jedem Mitbewerber - das zu kurze Kabel für den 8-Pin-EATX 12V-Anschluss

Als "Zuhause" kam (wieder einmal) ein COOLERMASTER HAF 912 Plus zum Einsatz
Der Einbau der restlichen Hardware ging flott und problemlos vor sich

Den Prozessor habe ich erstmal nur "mild" von 3400 MHz auf 4200MHz übertaktet
Die Kühlung übernimmt eine WaKü Corsair H70 mit 2 ausblasenden Lüftern

Daneben bläst ein 200er-Frontlüfter kühle Luft in das Gehäuse; ein weiterer einblasender (140er) Lüfter ist an der linken Seite montiert und bläst ziemlich direkt auf die Grafikkarte
Ein weiterer 120er ist "unter dem Dach" montiert und führt die warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse

Als Grafikkarte kommt erstmal eine "überzählige" GTX275 zum Einsatz; später werden es wohl FERMI's sein
Ich warte da aber noch auf das Erscheinen der GTX550Ti; je nach dem werden dann solche (oder allenfalls GTX560Ti) eingebaut
Nach Installation von WIN7-Home Premium, Updates und der benötigten Software konnte es dann losgehen mit dem Falten

Das System erfaltet nun - zusammen mit der GraKa - gut 43'000 PPD; eine erste *BIG* sollte heute Abend beendet sein
Dabei wird der Prozessor rund 50° pro Kern warm und die GraKa kommt auf ca. 75°


----------



## Julian Kruck (28. Februar 2011)

nur kein stress bumble 

da hät ich gleich mal ne frage:
die von dir verbaute wakü, ist ja ne kompaktversion. ist die besser wie ein normaler lüftkühler? hat ja im endeffekt in etwa die selbe kühlfläche...


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (28. Februar 2011)

Julian Kruck schrieb:


> nur kein stress bumble
> 
> da hät ich gleich mal ne frage:
> die von dir verbaute wakü, ist ja ne kompaktversion. ist die besser wie ein normaler lüftkühler? hat ja im endeffekt in etwa die selbe kühlfläche...


 
moin, hab auch eine h70 auf der sandy, und naja,, selbst highend lüftkühlung ist mal am ende sach ich mal und da schlägt die h70 dann zu.
vorallem mit schnellen lüftern entfaltet sich ein enormes potenzial.
schlug meinen damals aktuellen ultra 120 extreme rev. 3 um gut 15°C(beide dual fan "delta afb1212sh"), da war ich überzeugt.

mfg


----------



## Julian Kruck (28. Februar 2011)

für silent eignets sich also eher weniger?


----------



## acer86 (28. Februar 2011)

Silent ist bei so wenig Kühlfläche und bei OC nicht möglich außer mit extrem hohen Temps.

Wen du eine Kompakte wakü willst kannst du noch diese hier verwenden ist etwas Leiser dank mehr Kühlfläche, aber richtig Silent mit OC und 24/7 lässt sich nur mit ner Großen Wakü Realisieren.

CSSC.de Online-Shop


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Februar 2011)

Julian Kruck schrieb:


> da hät ich gleich mal ne frage:
> die von dir verbaute wakü, ist ja ne kompaktversion. ist die besser wie ein normaler lüftkühler? hat ja im endeffekt in etwa die selbe kühlfläche...



Eher ja, allerdings gibt es durchaus auch sehr gute LuKü-Lösungen
Ich benutze ja zum Beispiel beim einen Phenom II X 1090T BE einen Noctua CPU-Kühler NH-U12P SE2
Der erreicht auch sehr gute Werte
So eine Corsair H70 ist aber eben schon sehr kompakt und führt die Wärme aus dem Radiator direkt nach aussen ab



Julian Kruck schrieb:


> für silent eignets sich also eher weniger?



Na ja, die Corsair H70 ist durchaus leise
Allerdings, in der Kombination mit dem 140er "Einblaser", dem 120er "Ausblaser" und der GTX275 kann man nicht wirklich von "silent" reden
Wirklich *laut* ist es aber nicht; genaue Werte kann ich aber - mangels Messgerät - nicht bieten


----------



## Gast3737 (28. Februar 2011)

Die h70 muss bei gleicher Kühlfläche besser sein, da das Wasser einen Teil der Wärme in sich aufnimmt...aber wäre ein kleiner Kreislauf mit nem Dualradi nicht genauso billig und ggf. besser?


----------



## Julian Kruck (28. Februar 2011)

platz 18 der top-producer  yes!!

das mit dem wasser das wärme aufnimmt stimmt, aber nur bis zu dem punkt an der das wasser aufgewärmt ist. wird dann abgekühlt und nimmt wieder wärme auf. läuft ja im kreislauf. dementsprechend nimmt das übertragungsmedium keine wärme auf und speichert sie dauerhaft.

der vorteil der wasserkühlung ist einfach im wesentlichen das man eine erhöhte kühlleistung auf eine kleine fläche konzentrieren kann. deshalb kann man die lüfter der radis leiser laufen lassen. hab mir schon oft über die anschaffung eienr wakü überlegt, aber die kosten sind mir einfach zu hoch. da kauf ich lieber nen guten luftkühler wie mein orochi. Der hat meinen X955 damals passiv auf 55° gehalten und man hat nicht den wartungsaufwand wie bei ner wakü...

für meinen traum (bulldozer dual sockel-system) überleg ich allerdings ob ich nicht doch mal ne wasserkühlung verbauen sollte...aber sind jetzt nur so traum gedanken. ist ja noch etwas hin. wird erst im august kommen...


----------



## Gast3737 (1. März 2011)

Du hast doch bei na Wakü keinen Wartungsaufwand..das einzige was wirklich dauerst ist das erste Verschlauchen...da sollte man gewissenhaft arbeiten..danach füllst du deine Fertigwassermischung ein und sofern alles dicht ist musst du nie wieder nachfüllen..
Wie bei Lukü üblich müssen natürlich die Lamellen des Radies ab und an gesäubert werden..


----------



## Thosch (1. März 2011)

Jason D. Runè schrieb:


> Du hast doch bei na Wakü keinen Wartungsaufwand..das einzige was wirklich dauerst ist das erste Verschlauchen...da sollte man gewissenhaft arbeiten..danach füllst du deine Fertigwassermischung ein und sofern alles dicht ist musst du nie wieder nachfüllen..
> Wie bei Lukü üblich müssen natürlich die Lamellen des Radies ab und an gesäubert werden..


 
Kann ich sooo nicht bestädigen. habe mittlerweilen mehrere verbaut und nach einer gewissen Zeit muss man immer mal wieder den Flüssigkeitsstand auffüllen. Klingt komisch, is aber so. Wie mit der Luft und den Reifen am Auto ... (wieder so ein Vergleich mit nem Auto, typisch deutsch ... lol)


----------



## The Ian (1. März 2011)

das kommt immer ganz auf die schläuche an...bei einigen diffundiert das wasser mehr raus als bei anderen, allerdings sollte sich das nachfüllen im regelfall auf ein winziges minimum reduzieren bzw nicht nötig sein (so zb bei mir)...um mal beim vergleich mit dem auto zu bleiben...füllst du bei dir auch ständig kühlwasser nach?? dann würd ich mal zur reperatur gehen


----------



## The Ian (1. März 2011)

was meint ihr in wie weit lohnt es sich eigendlich auf nem 2kerner (1200ppd) ne Vm zu installen und unter der zu falten (wie viele ppd zu erwarten?)?? parallel dazu sollte aber noch ein gpu client laufen sollen, was ja möglich ist oder??


----------



## T0M@0 (1. März 2011)

ich würde schätzen dass es dann weniger ppd werden... Warum sollten es mit einer VM mehr sein? Gibt ja mehr Verwaltungsoverhead.


----------



## The Ian (1. März 2011)

weil ja an sich der smp unter linux (welches auf der vm läuft) effektiver ist


----------



## Gast3737 (1. März 2011)

OK, bisschen Wasser muss ich ab und an auch mal nachfüllen so einmal im halben Jahr..und je nachdem wie oft der PC an ist..das sind aber vielleicht grade 30-50cl also nit viel..

@The_Ian hab dich überholt..


----------



## The Ian (1. März 2011)

ach psst...andauernd werd ich wieder zurückgeworfen...aber bald bin ich auch in den top 50...beharrlichkeit ist die devise


----------



## Gast3737 (1. März 2011)

Das habe ich mir auch gedacht...deshalb bin ich ja beharrlich an den Top 50 dran..naja top 40 fände ich ja jetzt schon besser..


----------



## The Master of MORARE (1. März 2011)

The Ian schrieb:


> weil ja an sich der smp unter linux (welches auf der vm läuft) effektiver ist


 
Mittlerweile aber nur noch einen Hauch effektiver.


----------



## Bumblebee (1. März 2011)

The Ian schrieb:


> was meint ihr in wie weit lohnt es sich eigendlich auf nem 2kerner (1200ppd) ne Vm zu installen und unter der zu falten (wie viele ppd zu erwarten?)?? parallel dazu sollte aber noch ein gpu client laufen sollen, was ja möglich ist oder??


 
Reden wir hier von deinem E6750??
Dann wird es (bei default) sehr eng mit SMP
Sollte er immer noch - gemäss der SIG. - auf 3600 MHz laufen ist es etwas weniger eng

In beiden Fällen lohnt sich keine Vm - du wirst in dem Umfeld nur die GTX 285 "kastrieren"


----------



## Thosch (1. März 2011)

The Ian schrieb:


> ... allerdings sollte sich das nachfüllen im regelfall auf ein winziges minimum reduzieren bzw nicht nötig sein (so zb bei mir)
> ...



Kommt auch auf die Größe des AGBs an, je größer der ist um so wenigeroder später merkt mans.    Aber um so mehr muss man dann nachfüllen.


----------



## acer86 (1. März 2011)

Mal ein Grober Mittelwert (meine Erfahrung)  bei 24/7 betrieb und ein Großen Kühlkreislauf, sprich cpu + MB komplett + 3X GPU + 3X 360mm Radi´s kommt so im Jahr auf ca. 100-150Ml Verlust. das lässt sich verschmerzen und das ist mir die Bessere Kühlleistung und Vor allem der niedrige Geräuschpegel wert.

den einmal Wakü immer wakü.

Klar ist die Anschaffung teuer aber die meisten Komponenten kannst du sehr lange wieder verwenden wie Pumpen AGB´s Radies Lüfter usw meist musst du noch nicht mal den Cpu kühler tauschen bei System Umstieg, einmal richtig in ein gutes System investieren und viele Jahre dran Freude haben.

in meine system z.b. sind momentan die Verschraubungen der schlauch zum großen teil und der Aquaduct schon mehr als 3 jahre alt, den Cpu Kühler musste ich inzwischen tauschen da der noch von 2004 war und nicht mehr ganz zeitgemäß für ein 1366er Sockel System ist (Zalman ZM-WB 2 Gold).


----------



## Gast3737 (1. März 2011)

joob bei den CPU-Kühlern gibt es meist sogar nur noch ne neues Befestigungskit und jut ist..kostet nen Zehner...schon ist man wieder fit..
nur bei GPU ist es komplizierter...


----------



## Julian Kruck (1. März 2011)

ist bei nem luftkühler aber das gleiche. einmal nen gscheiden kühler gekauft, immer wieder verwendet. es sei den er ist zu nem neuen sockel nicht mehr kompatibel. aber das wird auch mit einem retentionkit gelöst, wie bei ner wakü.
und mein orochi wird mich denk ich noch sehr lange begleiten. mein thermalright ifx 14 kühlt meinen X3350 nun jetzt auch schon 2 jahre, und es ist noch kein ende in sicht 

naja, ich werd mir des dann zu dem zeitpunkt nochmal überlegen...schonmal danke


----------



## Thosch (2. März 2011)

Meinen letzten und jetzt aktuellen Spiele-Rechner hatte ich diesmal mit LuKü gebaut, auch mit dem IFX14 + 2 Gehäuselüftern, und war/bin eigendl. pos.überrascht. Die MSI 4870 OC passte vom Geräuschpegel nun nicht mehr richtig da rein. Mit der jetzigen Gb-560Ti-OC sieht/hört sich das viel besser an. Und selbst im Sommer reichte die LuKü bisher aus. Da daddelt man ja eh i.d.Abend-/Nachtstunden. Bei schönem Wetter, was ja hoffendl. bald wieder kommt ist man ja draussen Pigmente fangen.


----------



## The Ian (2. März 2011)

Thosch schrieb:


> ... ist man ja draussen Pigmente fangen.


 
als falter ja...als zocker nein^^


----------



## caine2011 (2. März 2011)

falter können sich den hautkrebs ja auch leisten schließlich forschen wir an nem gegenmittel (man verzeihe meinen bitterbösen humor am morgen)

aber wer von den falter geht im sommer schon raus?

wir haben doch permanent angst vor dem plötzlichen hitzetod der hardware und müssen alle temps im auge behalten...  (außer die mit einem kalten keller und einer wakü verwöhnten)

mfg caine2011


----------



## Bumblebee (2. März 2011)

caine2011 schrieb:


> falter können sich den hautkrebs ja auch leisten schließlich forschen wir an nem gegenmittel (man verzeihe meinen bitterbösen humor am morgen)


 
Ja, verziehen - und ja, *nicht* der beste Joke 



caine2011 schrieb:


> aber wer von den falter geht im sommer schon raus?



Keiner, weil die *FALTER* (aka. Computer) nie von sich aus wohin gehen
Falls du aber die Besitzer meinst - da kenne ich einige (mich eingeschlossen) die gerne und viel rausgehen



caine2011 schrieb:


> wir haben doch permanent angst vor dem plötzlichen hitzetod der hardware und müssen alle temps im auge behalten...  (außer die mit einem kalten keller und einer wakü verwöhnten)



Das hat schon was; wobei - in meinem Fall - eben vieles in kalten Keller steht und/oder WaKü hat


----------



## caine2011 (2. März 2011)

du willst mir sagen du lässt deinen faltpc nie raus an die frische luft? 

das ist ungesund 

mfg caine2011


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. März 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Falls du aber die Besitzer meinst - da kenne ich einige (mich eingeschlossen) die gerne und viel rausgehen


Für irgendwas haben schliesslich viele Falter (mich eingeschlossen) ein Motorrad. 


Bumblebee schrieb:


> Das hat schon was; wobei - in meinem Fall - eben vieles in kalten Keller steht und/oder WaKü hat


Wakü


----------



## acer86 (2. März 2011)

[Nerd An] *WAKÜ* [/Nerd Aus]


----------



## nichtraucher91 (2. März 2011)

caine2011 schrieb:


> falter können sich den hautkrebs ja auch  leisten schließlich forschen wir an nem gegenmittel (man verzeihe meinen  bitterbösen humor am morgen)



sehr schön! der muntert wenigstens auf in dieser beschissssenen Woche - da darf der noch so schwarz sein. (also der Witz, nicht, dass das wer falsch versteht )



caine2011 schrieb:


> aber wer von den falter geht im sommer schon raus?
> wir haben doch permanent angst vor dem plötzlichen hitzetod der hardware und müssen alle temps im auge behalten...  (außer die mit einem kalten keller und einer wakü verwöhnten)



Is Mik doch wuppe ob der hier stirbt... ich will mein Spass



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Keiner, weil die *FALTER* (aka. Computer) nie von sich aus wohin gehen
> Falls du aber die Besitzer meinst - da kenne ich einige (mich eingeschlossen) die gerne und viel rausgehen



mh also mein Falter hat heute mal wieder meine Schule besichtigt  - natürlich nicht ohne dabei seine Arbeit zu erledigen 





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Für irgendwas haben schliesslich viele Falter (mich eingeschlossen) ein Motorrad.
> 
> Wakü



*NÖ*. ich bewege lieber aus eigener Muskelkraft auf zwei Rädern


----------



## nfsgame (2. März 2011)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> *NÖ*. ich bewege lieber aus eigener Muskelkraft auf zwei Rädern


 
Dito .

Schöne Grüße ausm Asus-VIP-Bereich, sitze hier mit Marc, Daniel M. und xTc.


----------



## Gast3737 (2. März 2011)

Grüße an xTc meinen alten Handelskumpel


----------



## Bumblebee (2. März 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Schöne Grüße ausm Asus-VIP-Bereich, sitze hier mit Marc, Daniel M. und xTc.


 
Ja, fein, streu nur noch Salz in meine Wunde(n)

N.b. grüss sie alle von mir


----------



## lordraphael (3. März 2011)

Hallo

Hat schon mal jemand auf die folding at Home News Seite geschaut ??
Hier ist von einem neuen smt Core die Rede, der benoetigt wird um weiterhin Big Wus zu falten. Die alten clients werden demzufolge nur noch normale Wus  falten können. 
Meine Frage nun wie kann ich am besten updaten? Reicht es wenn ich den alten Core lösche ? Oder brauch ich den komplett neuen Client ? 

MfG


----------



## DynamicInsanity (3. März 2011)

Hey

ja du musst dir den aktuellen Client 6.34 dafür runterladen, den du hier: Folding@home - DownloadWinOther findest.


----------



## caine2011 (3. März 2011)

mal ne frage für meinen normalen quad der eh keine big faltet ist das egal?

mfg caine2011


----------



## Bumblebee (3. März 2011)

Im Prinzip ja


----------



## Gast3737 (3. März 2011)

habe den Core mal schnell geupdatet..C/P des Namens vom alten Client und in den neuen Client umbenannt..alten Ordner gesichtert..neuen Client verschoben und mit alten ersetzt...fröhliches weiterfalten...


----------



## Thosch (3. März 2011)

Ab welchen (AMD-)CPUs lohnen sich big-WUs eigendl. ??  So in etwa ...


----------



## T0M@0 (3. März 2011)

CPUs/AMD Opteron 8-Core/12-Core, ab 2GHz | Geizhals.at Deutschland

die dann wenn möglich 2x xD


----------



## Thosch (3. März 2011)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> ...
> die dann wenn möglich 2x xD
> ...


 
...ooooohh jaaa ... das glaube ich sofort ... ich sollte mal anfangen mit Lotterie spielen ...


----------



## Julian Kruck (3. März 2011)

Dafür dürften die amd aber auch deutlich mehr reisen als i7s , da sie ja echte 8/12 kerne besitze. Intel besitzt ja bekanntlich nur 4 kerne und simuliert lediglich 8  (mehrleistung dann etwa +25% pro kern)
würde mich mal sehr interessieren was so ein amdsystem bringt...


----------



## Bumblebee (3. März 2011)

Also wie du wahrscheinlich schon aus den anderen Antworten ablesen konntest
Eigentlich brauchst du 8 Kerne zum *BIG*-Falten

Dabei dürfen es "zur Not" auch 4+4 sein wie es die aktuellen Core i7 (mindestens) anbieten
Weiterhin findest du hier bei uns auch eine Anleitung wie du einen nativen AMD-6-Core dazu "überreden" kannst
Ich rate allerdings davon ab / bringt es nicht (wirklich)

Natürlich sind die erhältlichen (und sündhaft teuren) 6-Kerner von Intel bestens geeignet - da 6+6=12; und natürlich sind die kommenden *realen* 8 Kerner von AMD und INTEL sehr gut geeignet


----------



## Thosch (3. März 2011)

Hängt also v.d. Deathline ab, und die 6er v.AMD schaffens nicht. Hätte ich jetzt mehr erwartet. Aber naja ... kommt ja bald "frischer Wind" auf. Man wird sehen ...


----------



## caine2011 (3. März 2011)

ich hoffe mal auf bulldozerwerte....


leuts mir ist gerade was aufgefallen

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_list.php?s=&t=70335

hier erscheine ich auf platz 61

und hier bei f@h

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?teamnum=70335&qtype=teampage

auf platz 60?

weiß wer woran das liegt? (http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=354371 hat da iwie pkt. die er bei f@h nicht hat? wie kann man pkt. verlieren?)


----------



## magic 007 (3. März 2011)

caine2011 schrieb:


> leuts mir ist gerade was aufgefallen
> 
> PC Games Hardware Individual Users List - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats
> 
> ...



Wird daran liegen dass extreme overclocking ein anderes aktualisierungsintervall hat als stanford(jede stunde) hat!

mfg


----------



## caine2011 (3. März 2011)

f@h mahct es stündlich und eoc alle 3 h und bei eoc liegt der user der in den letzten tagen 0ppd gemacht hat 15k vor mir obwohl der run gerade war....

f@h:

60 	caine2011 	2241750 	4532 
61 	drewes.matthias 	2231528 	3823

eoc:

60	7,296	drewes.matthias	 2,247,368	3,832
61	7,276	caine2011	2,239,172	4,530

da sind 15k pkt. aus dem nichts erschienen???? (also jedenfalls gibt es sie nicht bei f@h auf der stats page) iwas läuft da doch beim auswerten der xml schief...

mfg caine2011


ps: des rätsels lösung:


erstmal danke an T0M@0 für seine stats page

http://www.foldingstats.eu/index.php?seite=suche&user=drewes.matthias

da erscheint der user 2mal, eoc matched offenbar beide ergebnisse gleichen namens aufeinander und addiert die pkt. während bei T0M@0 wie auch bei f@h 2 einträge vorhanden sind...

aber warum das so ist ka vlt. kann T0M@0  uns das erklären


----------



## Bumblebee (3. März 2011)

... und dann hier mal wieder was zum Thema 

Meinen *BIG*-Rechner hier in der Stadt-Wohnung habe ich heute morgen hurtig_hurtig auf die neue SMP-Version geupdated

Jetzt komme ich von der Arbeit nach Hause um festzustellen, dass *Norton Internet Security* der Meinung ist Core_a5 sei was ganz Böses was sofort *gelöscht* gehört 

Nun hat der Rechner kein Norton mehr.... 
Nun faltet der Rechner wieder *BIG*-WU


----------



## Soldat0815 (3. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Es ist vollbracht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich bin unter die Top 100 nach langem Kampf aber dank der GTX460 endlich erreicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt wirds aber wieder schwerer vor ran zu kommen


----------



## T0M@0 (3. März 2011)

caine2011 schrieb:
			
		

> f@h mahct es stündlich und eoc alle 3 h und bei eoc liegt der user der in den letzten tagen 0ppd gemacht hat 15k vor mir obwohl der run gerade war....
> 
> f@h:
> 
> ...



Ich importier die daten original von stanford. Was eoc noch mit den Daten anstellt weiß ich leider nicht. Mir ist es aber auch ein rätsel wie man 2 mal mit gleichem namen im selben team sein kann xD


----------



## Mettsemmel (3. März 2011)

Mein SMP-Client läuft nach wie vor tadellos.
Ist es dennoch ratsam den neuen Client zu holen? Performanceverbesserung?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (3. März 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Nun hat der Rechner kein Norton mehr....
> Nun faltet der Rechner wieder *BIG*-WU


 

Aus diesem Grund hab ich nichts in der Art aktiviert^^


----------



## Bumblebee (3. März 2011)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Es ist vollbracht ich bin unter die Top 100 nach langem Kampf aber dank der GTX460 endlich erreicht
> 
> Jetzt wirds aber wieder schwerer voran zu kommen


 
Na da sag ich doch 



Mettsemmel schrieb:


> Mein SMP-Client läuft nach wie vor tadellos.
> Ist es dennoch ratsam den neuen Client zu holen? Performanceverbesserung?



Zum *BIG*-Falten ist der neue *zwingend*


----------



## Gast3737 (3. März 2011)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Es ist vollbracht
> ...


 
na lass knacken mein Jung...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. März 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> ... und dann hier mal wieder was zum Thema
> 
> Meinen *BIG*-Rechner hier in der Stadt-Wohnung habe ich heute morgen hurtig_hurtig auf die neue SMP-Version geupdated
> 
> ...


Aber gleich Norten löschen? 
Wäre doch keine Sache gewesen Norten einmal zu sagen "Datei ignorieren" und das wärs gewesen.


----------



## nfsgame (3. März 2011)

Gerade mal das SR2-Sys von Cyrano68 geupdatet .

Soll ich euch nochmal neidisch machen ?


Spoiler



Steakhaus mit Daniel M., Marc und den Jungs von Award-Fabrik (No_Name, Kovsk, SoF, ...) gestern war nice .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. März 2011)

@nfsgame: Pass auf, sonst ladet euch noch Bumbelbee nicht zu seiner 100-Mio-Party ein oder nur zum doppelten Umkostenbeitrag. 

@Bumblebee: Du bist sicher schon am 100-Mio-Party planen, oder?


----------



## acer86 (3. März 2011)

hab gerade mal das Progamm hier gestet, das verspricht eine Übersichtliches einrichten der Clients ohne Flag´s oder Vorkenntnisse im Folding@Home bereich.

zu mein Erfahrungen: einrichten eins Multi GPU system´s mit bigadv cpu in weniger als einer Minute, selbst Notebook Hardware wird gleich erkannt und die Passenden Clients dafür Automatisch heruntergeladen, ein wirklich super Programm gerade für Anfänger die schnell und unkompliziert hier mit machen möchten.

was haltet ihr davon?

FAH GPU Tracker V2 - Home


----------



## Onimicha (3. März 2011)

http://fahtracker.com/

auch für gut befunden - das macht's Neueinsteigern echt leichter !!! 
nfsgame will's in den Neueinsteiger-Tread mit aufnehmen.


----------



## Henninges (3. März 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @Bumblebee: Du bist sicher schon am 100-Mio-Party planen, oder?



party on !


----------



## Bumblebee (3. März 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Aber gleich Norten löschen?
> Wäre doch keine Sache gewesen Norten einmal zu sagen "Datei ignorieren" und das wärs gewesen.


 
Sicher doch, bloss war das Teil eh nur Testversion (auf der MB-CD) und wäre sowieso demnächst verschwunden
Mit Core_a3 hatte es übrigens nie Probleme gegeben



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @Bumblebee: Du bist sicher schon am 100-Mio-Party planen, oder?


 
Noch nicht wirklich; dauert ja noch gut eine Woche bis zu der Neunzig
Ausserdem könnte die Tatsache, dass ich etwas "gesundschrumpfen" werde ja auch noch zusätzlich bremsen

Dass ich neu auf Rang 60 bin feiere ich ja auch alleine


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. März 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Sicher doch, bloss war das Teil eh nur Testversion (auf der MB-CD) und wäre sowieso demnächst verschwunden
> Mit Core_a3 hatte es übrigens nie Probleme gegeben


OK, Testversion ist verständlich.
Mit den SMP-Cores hatte ich noch nie Probleme, dafür immer mit dem GPU-Cores.


----------



## mattinator (4. März 2011)

Oh Mann, hatte von Euch schon jemand ein 10114-er Projekt ? Hier ein aktueller Auszug (23:28 Uhr !) vom CPU-SMP2-Consolen-Client:


> [21:57:49] Project: 10114 (Run 67, Clone 0, Gen 1)
> [21:57:49]
> [21:57:49] Assembly optimizations on if available.
> [21:57:49] Entering M.D.
> ...



Also schon mindestens 30 Minuten für 1%, lt. HFM.NET (momentan) 8185 Punkte und am 07.03. 06:35 Uhr fertig. Da ich zum Wochenende mal durchrechnen lasse, bleibt vom Bonus evtl. noch etwas übrig. Ist aber eher was für 24/7-Folder, "Schuld" ist wohl der neue a3-Core:


> [21:57:06] - Preparing to get new work unit...
> [21:57:06] Cleaning up work directory
> [21:57:06] + Attempting to get work packet
> [21:57:06] Passkey found
> ...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. März 2011)

mattinator schrieb:


> Oh Mann, hatte von Euch schon jemand ein 10114-er Projekt ? Hier ein aktueller Auszug (23:28 Uhr !) vom CPU-SMP2-Consolen-Client:
> 
> 
> Also schon mindestens 30 Minuten für 1%, lt. HFM.NET (momentan) 8185 Punkte und am 07.03. 06:35 Uhr fertig. Da ich zum Wochenende mal durchrechnen lasse, bleibt vom Bonus evtl. noch etwas übrig. Ist aber eher was für 24/7-Folder, "Schuld" ist wohl der neue a3-Core:


Da kommt was auf uns zu. 
Weder der Grosse noch der Faltserver hatten bis jetzt eine P10114, obwohl beide den a3-Core haben.

Wen ich mir deine Werte so anschaue, hab ich meine Zweifel ob mein Faltserver die zeitlich überhaupt schafft > faltet momentan an einer P6702 mit TPF 55:22 (1 Tag Reserve zur Deadline).


----------



## Schmicki (5. März 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Da kommt was auf uns zu.
> Weder der Grosse noch der Faltserver hatten bis jetzt eine P10114, obwohl beide den a3-Core haben.
> 
> Wen ich mir deine Werte so anschaue, hab ich meine Zweifel ob mein Faltserver die zeitlich überhaupt schafft > faltet momentan an einer P6702 mit TPF 55:22 (1 Tag Reserve zur Deadline).


 
Da kann ich dich beruhigen! Laut der Projects Summary Page von Stanford hat man bei einem *P10114 *bevorzugt: *40 *Tage und endgültig: *64 *Tage zeit, um die WU abzuliefern. 


*EDIT:*
Ich weise, besonders für die Bigadv-Falter auf die News vom 01.03. in Vijay Pandes Blog hin. Hier mal eine schnelle Zusammenfassung: 

 Stanford hat vor kurzem einen neuen Client (6.34) für bigadv Arbeitseinheiten gestartet. Auf der Basis des neuen A3 Cores wurde der A5 Core speziell für bigadv WUs entwickelt. Die neuen A3 und A4 Cores benötigen mehr Arbeitsspeicher pro Thread und sind daher nicht sehr effizient für bigadv WUs. Der A5 Core benötigt weniger Arbeitsspeicher und ist daher besser geeignet für WUs mit größerer Arbeitsspeicherauslastung (bigadv).
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]Um den neue A5 Core verwenden zu können ist darauf zu achten, dass man den neusten Client installiert (6.34).

  Wenn bei mattinator schon der neue Client automatisch runtergeladen wurde gehe ich davon aus, dass dies bei den anderen Faltern auch automatisch passiert. Sobald die alte WU fertig gerechnet wurde.

*Trotzdem der Hinweis für alle Bigadv-Falter:*
  Bigadv für den A3 Core wird in den nächsten Tagen eingestellt. Wenn der Client nicht aktualisiert wird, dann bekommt er nur noch „kleine“ A3-WUs.

  Desweiteren wird es einen Schwung neue A3-WUs geben. Mal abwarten, was sich bei der Punkteausbeute tut.


----------



## mattinator (5. März 2011)

Schmicki schrieb:


> Wenn bei mattinator schon der neue Client automatisch runtergeladen wurde gehe ich davon aus, dass dies bei den anderen Faltern auch automatisch passiert. Sobald die alte WU fertig gerechnet wurde.


 
Den 6.34-er Client habe ich selbst installiert (also meine eigene "Schuld" ), den Core hat er dann automatisch heruntergeladen.


----------



## Bumblebee (5. März 2011)

mattinator schrieb:


> Oh Mann, hatte von Euch schon jemand ein 10114-er Projekt ?


 
Ich habe auf mehren "Kisten" schon 10114 und 10113 durchgekaut

Die "fünfte Kiste" (P II X 1090T BE) bringt 7925 PPD (10114)
Die "sechste" Kiste" (P II X 1090T BE) bringt 7073 PPD (10113)



mattinator schrieb:


> Den 6.34-er Client habe ich selbst installiert (also meine eigene "Schuld" ), den Core hat er dann automatisch heruntergeladen.


 
Der 6.34er installiert / updated sich nicht von automatisch; da muss man selber Hand anlegen
Und ja - wie mehrfach im Forum "angewarnt" wurde - die *BIG*-Falterei setzt den 6.34 *zwingend* voraus


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. März 2011)

Lohnd es sich für Nicht-bigadv-Falter der Wechsel auf den neuen Clienten?



Schmicki schrieb:


> Da kann ich dich beruhigen! Laut der Projects Summary Page[/URL] von Stanford hat man bei einem *P10114 *bevorzugt: *40 *Tage und endgültig: *64 *Tage zeit, um die WU abzuliefern.


Nochmal ein 

Edit: Die P6040/6041 sind auch sehr grosse WU's > mein 1090t hat bei beidnen eine AVG. Time von 13:48, 9050PPD's. Momentan stehn die Punkte inklusive Bonus bei 8462 (1395 Basispunkte).


----------



## Gast3737 (5. März 2011)

so ich habe mir erstmal vorgenommen die Top 40 zu bereichern..danach werde ich wieder auf normalen smp2 umstellen...es sei ich habe bisdahin etwas Glück und kann mir nen 560 ti leisten


----------



## nichtraucher91 (5. März 2011)

hab anscheint auch so was neues bekomen. P11020
310 Grundpunkte und nervt. ich hab zwar eine kürzere tpf als etwa bei 60xx'ern, aber der Boni ist auch wesentlich geringer. 2648ppd gegenüber 3605ppd (6077)


----------



## Thosch (5. März 2011)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> hab anscheint auch so was neues bekomen. P11020
> 310 Grundpunkte und nervt. ich hab zwar eine kürzere tpf als etwa bei 60xx'ern, aber der Boni ist auch wesentlich geringer. 2648ppd gegenüber 3605ppd (6077)


 
Der sog. "KFaktor" liegt ja auch bei nur 0,75 (lt HFM). Da kommt nix bei rum. Aber auch die Arbeit muss gemacht werden.


----------



## Gast3737 (6. März 2011)

oh die Stromrechnung kam..habe letztes Jahr 3250 kw verbraucht..Mensch dabei habe ich doch garnicht soviel gefaltet..


----------



## Henninges (6. März 2011)

bilder vom 4. 70335er treffen und der cebit 2011 gibt es hier...


----------



## Bumblebee (6. März 2011)

Henninges schrieb:


> bilder vom 4. 70335er treffen und der cebit 2011 gibt es hier...


 
Danke für die Bilder - waren wirklich (leider) nicht so viele 
Ich hoffe, dass es nächstes Jahr mehr sein werden und ich euch dann wieder "verstärken" kann


----------



## Henninges (6. März 2011)

darf ich dir diesen thread ans herz legen bee ? (:


----------



## trucker1963 (6. März 2011)

Ich sehe auf den Bildern wie immer etwas "..." aus.
Habe auch noch ein paar beizusteuern, siehe hier:..http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/7162-trucker1963-albums-teamtreffen-cebit-2011-4170.html


----------



## nfsgame (6. März 2011)

Ach, ich seh noch behämmerter aus, ich hätte mich doch morgens noch rasieren sollen ...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. März 2011)

@nfsgame: Man erkennt dich wenigstens, bei den anderen muss ich raten.


----------



## trucker1963 (6. März 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @nfsgame: Man erkennt dich wenigstens, bei den anderen muss ich raten.


 
Ist auch manchmal besser so.

P.S. Komm doch beim nächsten Mal auch hin,dann weisst du wer wer ist.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. März 2011)

trucker1963 schrieb:


> P.S. Komm doch beim nächsten Mal auch hin,dann weisst du wer wer ist.


Wen das nächste Treffen nicht so weit weg ist, könnte man drüber reden. 

1'500km hin und zurück waren mir einfach zuviel, sonst wär ich auch gekommen.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (6. März 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ach, ich seh noch behämmerter aus, ich hätte mich doch morgens noch rasieren sollen ...


 
Oder etwas zu Futtern einpacken können  .


----------



## weizenleiche (6. März 2011)

Hallööö
Ich falte auch wieder mit. Auch wenn das Spulenfiepen mir jetzt schon Kopfschmerzen bereitet 
Gestern war lustiger Abend, hoffe doch es sind alle heile wieder zuhause angekommen? (Basti, du auch? xD)


----------



## trucker1963 (6. März 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wen das nächste Treffen nicht so weit weg ist, könnte man drüber reden.
> 
> 1'500km hin und zurück waren mir einfach zuviel, sonst wär ich auch gekommen.


 
Bumblebee wollte ja beim nächsten vielleicht wieder kommen,könnt ja eine Fahrgemeinschaft machen.
Es ist ja auch ein Treffen zur Gamescom(Köln) im Gespräch.


----------



## Bumblebee (6. März 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ach, ich seh noch behämmerter aus, ich hätte mich doch morgens noch rasieren sollen ...


 
Ja, hast schon stark nachgelassen seit letztem Jahr


----------



## Henninges (7. März 2011)

gut, das ich auf so wenig bildern wie möglich bin... erkenne mich auf vielen bildern der anderen überhaupt nicht wieder...

wir sollten die gamescom nutzen um richtig gute profilbilder zu erstellen...

@A.Meier : verdammt...du wirst mich heute noch einholen...


----------



## Julian Kruck (7. März 2011)

so, hab mein smp jetzt auf 6.34 umgestellt. der alte hatte 3 mal keine arbeit bekommen, dacht ich mir, stell ich doch gleich um^^
bin gespannt welche neuen wus jetzt auf mich zukommen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. März 2011)

@Henninges: Glaub eher morgen, Grosser läuft ja nur im Niedertarif > sprich 7:00 bis 17:30 hat er unter der Woche Faltpause.


----------



## The Ian (7. März 2011)

wie funzt das beim ablesen, dass man da erkennt wann welcher strom verbraucht wurde? bei allen anlagen die ich kenne ist da nur ein einziger stromzähler und ein konstannter strompreis


----------



## T0M@0 (7. März 2011)

bei uns sind da 2 Rädchen die sich drehen...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. März 2011)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> bei uns sind da 2 Rädchen die sich drehen...


Und bei uns ist Mo-Fr 7-19Uhr Hochtarif und Rest Niedertarif. Hoch- und Niedertarifzeiten varieren je nach Region und Stromanbieter. 

Gesteuert wird die Umschaltung über ein Signal das der Stromanbieter durch die Stromleitung schickt.


----------



## weizenleiche (7. März 2011)

Wo du das gerade sagst, PS3, wo kann ich den Niedertarif/Hochtarif denn genau einsehen?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. März 2011)

AirKnight schrieb:


> Wo du das gerade sagst, PS3, wo kann ich den Niedertarif/Hochtarif denn genau einsehen?


Da ihr in Deutschland die freie Stromanbieterwahl habt, würd ich sagen frag deinen Stromanbieter. 

Wir hier in der Schweiz haben als Privatkunden momentan "noch" keine freie Wahl, dadurch kann man auch den Nachbarn fragen und mein Anbieter hat bei der Jahresabschlussrechnung immer einen entsprechenden Flyer dabei.


----------



## Thosch (8. März 2011)

Juchhuuh, ich bin über die 2 Mille gehüpft.


----------



## Schmicki (8. März 2011)

Thosch schrieb:


> Juchhuuh, ich bin über die 2 Mille gehüpft.


 
Wissen wir doch schon lange!  Guck mal den den Würdigungs-Thread! 

Trotzdem, Glückwunsch!


----------



## Thosch (8. März 2011)

Was es hier nicht alles so gibt ...


----------



## Bumblebee (8. März 2011)

Thosch schrieb:


> Was es hier nicht alles so gibt ...


 
Manchmal frage ich mich schon warum ich (und Andere) mir so eine Mühe gebe .....


----------



## nfsgame (8. März 2011)

Siehe den Fragenthread zur PS3 ...

Wozu gibts nen HowTo ???


----------



## Thosch (8. März 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Manchmal frage ich mich schon warum ich (und Andere) mir so eine Mühe gebe .....



  

Guuuuute Frage ... weil man mit solcherlei Sachen nicht rechnet ... ? Weil man sonst auch keine Würdigungen mehr bekommt und auch nicht mehr damit rechnet ... ? Weil der Chef denkt das der Lohn Würdigung genug sei ...  


Hiermit möchte ich allen die aktiv am Forum mitwirken eine Würdigung aussprechen. Gute Arbeit ! Weiter so !


----------



## weizenleiche (8. März 2011)

Was ist mit den Faltern die nicht hier angemeldet sind aber trotztdem bei uns mitfalten?  (Ja die gibt es wirklich!)


----------



## Bumblebee (8. März 2011)

AirKnight schrieb:


> Was ist mit den Faltern die nicht hier angemeldet sind aber trotztdem bei uns mitfalten?  (Ja die gibt es wirklich!)


 
Definiere "nicht hier angemeldet sind"
Was genau soll mit denen sein??

Statement:
Wer bei uns mitfaltet (TEAM 70335) leistet nicht bloss einen Beitrag für die Wissenschaft sondern auch dazu, dass wir dereinst die Welt beherschen werden


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. März 2011)

Thosch schrieb:


> Guuuuute Frage ... weil man mit solcherlei Sachen nicht rechnet ... ? Weil man sonst auch keine Würdigungen mehr bekommt und auch nicht mehr damit rechnet ... ? Weil der Chef denkt das der Lohn Würdigung genug sei ...
> 
> 
> Hiermit möchte ich allen die aktiv am Forum mitwirken eine Würdigung aussprechen. Gute Arbeit ! Weiter so !


Was soll man da noch anfügen aussert ein Dito?


----------



## weizenleiche (8. März 2011)

Ich glaube ich habe da etwas falsch interpretiert ... Egal, es lebe das Falten xD


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. März 2011)

Wieso falsch interpretiert?
Gibt es doch, siehe zum Beispiel meinen Faltbruder VoodooGott > hier im Forum nicht aktiv, Faltet aber für uns.


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (8. März 2011)

moin moin,

als frisch gebackener( ^^) Besitzer einer gestorbenen GTX570(distri sagt ist physikalischer defekt- no way Garantie 450€(Karte plus Lüfter) fürs Klo) möchte ich mitteilen das ich aus ermangelung einer Gaming Karte(9600GT mit dem Accelero Extreme Plus jetzt zusammen eingebaut: 35°C unter volllast!^^) nicht am PC spiele.
So profan wie das auch klingen mag, aber nun "muss" ich leider big wus falten  .
Da das Mobo gut was mitbekommen hat(flüssiges Alu ist net gut für Hardware) und der Prozzi mit der 125t batch sowieso ein OC Invalide ist lasse ich nun bigs mit 4,7ghz bei 1,44V falten.
Das alles resultiert in leisen (H70 FTW) 65-75°C.

Mal sehen wie lange es hält, Wetteinsätze auf die Lebensdauer, nur ohne die Wette, werden gerne angenommen um möglichst schnell wieder einen zuverlässigen folder zu haben. 

mfg


----------



## weizenleiche (8. März 2011)

@A-Meier
Der Thosch hat seine Würdigung aber auf alle bezogen die das Forum aktiv halten^^ Nicht nur auf die Falter^^


----------



## acer86 (8. März 2011)

xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> moin moin,
> 
> als frisch gebackener( ^^) Besitzer einer gestorbenen GTX570(distri sagt ist physikalischer defekt- no way Garantie 450€(Karte plus Lüfter) fürs Klo) möchte ich mitteilen das ich aus ermangelung einer Gaming Karte(9600GT mit dem Accelero Extreme Plus jetzt zusammen eingebaut: 35°C unter volllast!^^) nicht am PC spiele.
> So profan wie das auch klingen mag, aber nun "muss" ich leider big wus falten  .
> ...


 
Mein Beileid wegen der GTX570, aber warum willst du jetzt dein Cpu kaputt quälen mit so einer Hohen Spannung? mit 1,44V sollte er bei Dauerbetrieb nicht lange durchhalten, 1,35V sind das Max. bei 24/7 OC 

hast du schon mal nachgefragt ob sie sie nicht gegen Geld Reparieren ? kostet zwar was aber bei so ner Teuren Karte würde es sich sicher lohnen.


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (8. März 2011)

die Grafikkarte ist auf höhe der Spawas komplett durchgebrannt,  selbst die Alu Kühler vom Accelero sind ja geschmolzen,  ist nichts mit reparieren.
bei guter Kühlung sollte der Sandy lange durchhalten(3-4 Monate max denke ich), nur sollte man bestimmte sachen beachten, degeneriert ist der Prozessor schon, weshalb ich wenn das Mobo gegen ein B3 getauscht wird auch den Prozzi wahrscheinlich einschicken werde wegen Bluescreens.

Naja 3-4 Monate sparen und dann sollte eine neue Karte herkommen, Referenz Designs von Nvidia kommen mir auf jeden Fall nicht mehr ins Haus.
wenn dann eine GTX570/580 DirectCU II von Asus.

mfg


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. März 2011)

Solche WU's wie die P6951 sollten verboten sein: Da wird der 1090t etwa 7h dran rumfalten und was bekommt man dafür?
Ganze 1'558 Punkte.


----------



## acer86 (8. März 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Solche WU's wie die P6951 sollten verboten sein: Da wird der 1090t etwa 7h dran rumfalten und was bekommt man dafür?
> Ganze 1'558 Punkte.


 
na das hört sich ja nicht gut an, die zwingen ein Förmlich BigWu´s zu falten. hab so eine gestern mal test weise auf mein Netbook angefangen und nach 1 1/2h immer noch 0%, wollte nur mal testen ob der Atom mit den neuen Client vielleicht etwas mehr bringt.


----------



## weizenleiche (8. März 2011)

Reicht es eig. wenn ich mit dem 1055T auf standardtakt falte? Der zickt nämlich gerade rum@3,6


----------



## acer86 (8. März 2011)

AirKnight schrieb:


> Reicht es eig. wenn ich mit dem 1055T auf standardtakt falte? Der zickt nämlich gerade rum@3,6


 
Ob es reicht musst du wissen nur ohne OC verschenkst du halt auch viele PPD. 3,6Ghz sind doch auch schon genug, sonst steigt der Stromverbrauch zu weit an.


----------



## weizenleiche (8. März 2011)

Ja, nur hab ich ein merkwürdiges Problem gehabt letztens:
Ich hab CPU und GPU falten lassen, aufeinmal gabs Bildfehler, der Sound hat sieht ziemlich merkwürdig angehört und naja.. Danach ging es wieder. Das kann nur am CPU OC gelegen haben, ich weiß aber nicht was ich falsch gemacht haben soll, die CPU lief eigentlich immer stabil mit den Settings, selbst bei Prime ... O.o


----------



## acer86 (8. März 2011)

AirKnight schrieb:


> Ja, nur hab ich ein merkwürdiges Problem gehabt letztens:
> Ich hab CPU und GPU falten lassen, aufeinmal gabs Bildfehler, der Sound hat sieht ziemlich merkwürdig angehört und naja.. Danach ging es wieder. Das kann nur am CPU OC gelegen haben, ich weiß aber nicht was ich falsch gemacht haben soll, die CPU lief eigentlich immer stabil mit den Settings, selbst bei Prime ... O.o


 
Prime Stabil ist leider nicht F@H Stabil erst wen der Rechner richtig gefordert wird und warm Wird durch F@H siehst du ob er Wirklich Stabil ist, 

Könnte am Vcore liegen gib mal etwas mehr und probiere dan mal ob es besser wird, aber wen er mit 3,4 Stabil läuft sollte das auch gut sein, besser wie Stock auf jedenfall


----------



## weizenleiche (8. März 2011)

Noja, es könnte ja dadran liegen das ich ihn bei 3,6 immer noch undervolte xD Ich muss mal schauen, irgendwas stimmt hier nicht. Hätt ich ne funktionierende Pumpe könnt ich mir ja überlegen ob ich mir ne Wakü reinbau. Mal sehen.


----------



## chris1995 (8. März 2011)

Wie sieht es den mit den Temps aus? Bei 3,4 bzw. 3,6 reicht doch normal Luftkühlung dicke!
Chris


----------



## weizenleiche (8. März 2011)

yOAr also die CPU wird glaub ich so um die 48°C warm, bei standardtakt nur 37°C.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. März 2011)

48° erreicht mein 1090t (keine Spannungserhöhung) bei 3,7GHz auch.

Was ich erwännen muss, meine Wakü ist was die CPU-Kühlung anbelangt nicht ganz ideal > Der 1090t bekommt das erwärmte Wasser der beiden GTX460 und des Mainborad-Kühlers ab.


----------



## 0Martin21 (8. März 2011)

habt ihr auch den netten Atrikel gelesen unter CPU? in dem steht das der 4 Bulli@1,9GHz und 8Module/16Kerne für die 6901 WU nur 4 min. brauchen.


----------



## weizenleiche (8. März 2011)

Ganz schön heftig, was macht er denn dann erst unter 3 GHz aufwärts 
Die Falt-SSD in Form der CPU wurde geboren 

@A.Meier
Also bei mir haben frühere Tests ergeben das die Wassertemp im gesamten Kreislauf gleich ist, daher ist es also egal nach welcher Reihenfolge man die Komponenten verschlaucht.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. März 2011)

AirKnight schrieb:


> @A.Meier
> Also bei mir haben frühere Tests ergeben das die Wassertemp im gesamten Kreislauf gleich ist, daher ist es also egal nach welcher Reihenfolge man die Komponenten verschlaucht.


Wassertemperatur im Kreisslauf überall gleich?
Wohl kaum oder du hast einen so hohen Durchfluss das sich das Wasser gar nicht erwärmen kann. 
Ich hab bei mir, bei einem Durchfluss von ~48L/h, zwischen der kühlsten (Mora Ausgang) und der wärmsten Stelle (Ausgang CPU) ~5° Unterschied.


----------



## Lorin (9. März 2011)

Ich kann nie wieder einen Intel-Prozessor kaufen.... habe gestern von AMD ein Fan-Paket bekommen dass ich bei der monatlichen AMD-Lotterie gewonnen habe. (Und das wo ich mich erst Ende Februar angemeldet habe)
Inhalt: Mütze, Poloshirt, Taschenschirm, Klebetatoo und ein Notizbuch. Bevor Intel mir nicht das gleiche schickt bin ich quasi an AMD gebunden


----------



## The Ian (9. März 2011)

0Martin21 schrieb:


> habt ihr auch den netten Atrikel gelesen unter CPU? in dem steht das der 4 Bulli@1,9GHz und 8Module/16Kerne für die 6901 WU nur 4 min. brauchen.


 
wisst ihr in wie vielen ppd das resultieren würde?


----------



## caine2011 (9. März 2011)

das würde mich auch interessieren aber da laufen 64 kerne....

das ist schon herb


----------



## Gast3737 (9. März 2011)

ich würde es gern ausrechnen..wenn ich diesen blöden Benchmarkviewer von hfm öffnen könnte..
da fällt mir ein das war der Grund warum ich dieses Programm damals "entsorgt" habe..


----------



## Bumblebee (9. März 2011)

AirKnight schrieb:


> @A.Meier
> Also bei mir haben frühere Tests ergeben das die Wassertemp im gesamten Kreislauf gleich ist, daher ist es also egal nach welcher Reihenfolge man die Komponenten verschlaucht.


 
Da muss ich auch Einspruch erheben
Natürlich ist es eine Frage der Blickweise
Wenn du schaust mit welcher Temp kommt das Wasser zurück zum Radi - dann ändert die Reihenfolge der Verschlauchung tatsächlich wenig (nicht nichts; aber wenig)

Das Wasser, das direkt nach Radi und Pumpe in die erste zu kühlende Hardware kommt ist aber natürlich kühler als das Wasser nach (als Beispiel) der CPU und der ersten GraKa
Insofern spielt natürlich die Reihenfolge einer Verschlauchung schon (auch) eine Rolle

Anderes Thema
Heute ist es wohl soweit; auch ich werde nicht mehr verhindern können, dass wir heute überholt werden und auf den 19. Platz abrutschen
Einerseits schade; aber in etwa einer Woche habe wir die *18* ja wieder


----------



## acer86 (9. März 2011)

So jetzt ist es schon Wieder Passiert, meine GTS450 die ich erst seit 3 Wochen Von der Reparatur wieder hab, hat sich heute gegen 8uhr einfallen lassen mal wieder ihren dienst zu quittieren, ich hab langsam die schnautze voll sorry das ich das mal so sagen muss, hab schon alles durch probiert Karte ist definitiv defekt  ich könnt 

jetzt hab ich nur noch die gtx 460 und eine Gts 450 die dank der 460 auch nur 7800PPD macht na Super.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. März 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Anderes Thema
> Heute ist es wohl soweit; auch ich werde nicht mehr verhindern können, dass wir heute überholt werden und auf den 19. Platz abrutschen
> Einerseits schade; aber in etwa einer Woche habe wir die *18* ja wieder


Hab mir mal die Statistikseite der China-Folder angeschaut > Nuzt China ihren Supercomputer zum falten? 
Die Nummer 1 bei ihnen macht etwa alleine schon etwa 70% von der Tagesproduktion unseres gesamten Teams. 

@acer86: Mein Beileid.  Das ist ja echt zum  und 
Hast du ein "Freitag, der 13."-Modell erwischt?


----------



## acer86 (9. März 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Hab mir mal die Statistikseite der China-Folder angeschaut > Nuzt China ihren Supercomputer zum falten?
> Die Nummer 1 bei ihnen macht etwa alleine schon etwa 70% von der Tagesproduktion unseres gesamten Teams.
> 
> @acer86: Mein Beileid.  Das ist ja echt zum  und
> Hast du ein "Freitag, der 13."-Modell erwischt?


 
ich weiß auch nicht warum die Zweite GtS 450 solche Probleme macht, die temps waren einwandfrei im leer lauf 27C° unter Falten 46C° passiv kühler auf den Ram´s und Spawa´s und zusätzlich noch ein Lüfter der direkt auf die Passiv kühler ausgerichtet  war, ich versteh es nicht 3 Wochen und die andere läuft ohne Problem, nur Garantie kan ich jetzt auch vergessen wegen Wakü Umbau, es soll einfach nicht sein das ich 3 Karten in ein System hab 

wen sowas ständig passiert kan man echt die lust am Falten verlieren


----------



## weizenleiche (9. März 2011)

Ich wollte mir auch die gts450 (evga) kaufen, nicht das sie bei mir genauso rumzickt.

@a.meier und bee

Gut, ich muss mich da wohl auch etwas korrigieren, kleine temperatur Unterschiede gab es schon, (0.5-1.5c) aber die fand ich jetzt nicht so schlimm. 5c Unterschied ist aber ganz schön heftig.


----------



## acer86 (9. März 2011)

Kannst dir eine GTS450 ruhig kaufen die andere die habe läuft seit den kauf einwandfrei, scheint halt so als ob ich ein Montags modell erwischt hab.

zu den Wasserkühlungs Geschichte, bei Größeren Systemen also mehr als nur CPU +GPU ist es schon wichtig erst die Komponenten zu kühlen die Niedriegere Temp´s nur Vertragen. z.b. ein System mit CPU und MB und GPU sollte auch in der Reihenfolge (wen möglich) angeschlossen werden.

Bei Großen Systemen ist es sogar sehr wichtig z.b. mein Faltserver ( Kreislauf: CPU->MB->GTX460->GTS450->GTS450/2->2X360MM Radi ->Aquaduct 360->Pumpe 2) Einlass temp am CPU sind 26,5C° Wassertemp Auslass am PC 38,7C° (perfekte temp zum Baden) wäre also nicht gut wen das MB und der CPU zuletzt in der Reihenfolge dran Wären. (wie gesagt wirkt sich der Efekt aber erst bei so vielen Komponenten richtig aus, bei kleinen Systemen kan man auch erst die Gpu und dan die CPU kühlen)


----------



## Bumblebee (9. März 2011)

AirKnight schrieb:


> Ich wollte mir auch die gts450 (evga) kaufen, nicht das sie bei mir genauso rumzickt.


 
Ich habe insgesamt 3 GTS 450 am werkeln

1 x EVGA GTS 450 FPB
2 x GAINWARD GeForce GTS450 1024MB GS-GLH

keine davon macht auch nur im Geringsten Probleme


----------



## weizenleiche (9. März 2011)

Dann kann ich die ja ohne bedenken kaufen. Wollte nämlich sowieso gleich 2 kaufen... Ist eig. Sowas wie gts550 in Planung? Ich mein was gelesen zu haben...


----------



## Lorin (9. März 2011)

GTS550Ti kommt, ja. Wird aber wohl eher im Preisrahmen einer günstigen GTX460 liegen (vorsicht das ist nur meine persönliche Einschätzung). Von daher vielleicht nicht ganz so attraktiv wie die GTS450. Aber zur faltleistung/tdp/verbauch hab ich noch nix gehört.
Dass Ti lässt allerdings, wie auch bei der 560, auf weitere Versionen hoffen. Vielleicht ist da ja was brauchbareres (günstigeres) dabei.


----------



## chris1995 (9. März 2011)

Ich bin (endlich) schon mal ein halber Millionär!
Und bald in den TOP 200
Chris


----------



## Bumblebee (9. März 2011)

Lorin schrieb:


> GTS550Ti kommt, ja.


 
Die Karte heisst sogar GT*X*550Ti und sollte am 15 März vorgestellt werden
Ob es auch eine GT*S*550 (ohne Ti) geben wird ist eher unwahrscheinlich


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. März 2011)

@acer86:Rein theoretisch hast du ja Recht was deine Wasserkühlreihenfolge anbelangt > ich hab es genau um 180° verkehrt herum aus dem Grund, dass meine alte Pumpe (Eheim 1046) die Luft nicht aus dem System herausbrachte. 
So wie es jetzt ist, kann die Luft mit der Durchflussrichtung schön nach oben aus dem System steigen.

Die neue Pumpe sollte ja bezüglich Luft keine Probleme mehr haben, wäre an sich schnell geändert > 4 Schlauchverbindungen umhängen und das wärs. 

@AirKnight: Meine GTS450 GLH läuft auch ohne Problem, acer86 wird einfach Pech gehabt haben und ein "Freitag, der 13."-Modell erwischt haben.


----------



## acer86 (9. März 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @acer86:Rein theoretisch hast du ja Recht was deine Wasserkühlreihenfolge anbelangt > ich hab es genau um 180° verkehrt herum aus dem Grund, dass meine alte Pumpe (Eheim 1046) die Luft nicht aus dem System herausbrachte.
> So wie es jetzt ist, kann die Luft mit der Durchflussrichtung schön nach oben aus dem System steigen.
> 
> Die neue Pumpe sollte ja bezüglich Luft keine Probleme mehr haben, wäre an sich schnell geändert > 4 Schlauchverbindungen umhängen und das wärs.
> ...



Ja leider RIESEN Pech erst defekt erhalten dan 2 Mal in der Reparatur insgesamt 4-5wochen und dan nach 3 Wochen 24/7 betrieb defekt ist wirklich zum 

na ja zumindest läuft die andere GTS450 einwandfrei wenigstens etwas.

und eine Woche auf platz 4 der Team Rangliste ist doch auch nicht so schlecht.


----------



## Soldat0815 (9. März 2011)

Ich würde die Graka trotzdem einsenden, mehr als nein sagen könnens nicht
Darum sag ich auch wenn schon vorher klar ist das Wakü drauf kommt dann ist EVGA pflicht.


----------



## MESeidel (9. März 2011)

Hat eigentlich schon jemand erwähnt wie stark der i7-2600K geht?
Ohne Spannungsanhebung sind 4-4.5 GHz drin --> 15k-25k PPD.
Für 250€ bzw. <200W .

Scheiß auf 560Ti^^


----------



## dr_breen (10. März 2011)

MESeidel schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich schon jemand erwähnt wie stark der i7-2600K geht?
> Ohne Spannungsanhebung sind 4-4.5 GHz drin --> 15k-25k PPD.
> Für 250€ bzw. <200W .
> 
> Scheiß auf 560Ti^^



Mit BigWU sogar über 40k


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (10. März 2011)

Core I7 2600k geht sogar über 50k ppd bei 4,7ghz auf big wus mit a5 core, unter linux sollen sogar über 55k ppd möglich sein( bei 4,7ghz) da der a5 core ein linux liebhaber ist(andere codebase)

mfg


----------



## The Ian (10. März 2011)

wie kann man bei mir den ppd sprung von ca 6k von einem tag zum anderen erklären (nicht, dass ich mich beklagen will xD) ??? Stats
wurden da was nachgereicht oder sind neue wus draußen, die auf einmal abgehen??


----------



## nfsgame (10. März 2011)

Ich schätze mal, der SMP hatte nen P6040/6041. Was auch die 7xxx Punkte bei einem Update bestätigen. Das sind die größten Units die ein nicht-Achtkerner (ohne Tricks) rechnen kann.


----------



## Julian Kruck (10. März 2011)

Ist euch eigentlich schonmal aufgefallen, dass hauptsächlich Grafikkarten durchs falten sterben? CPUs nur ganz selten...
das wird wohl denk ich mal hauptsächlich an ner schlechten dimensionierung der spawas liegen, oder?

Bei mir faltet alles fleißig vor sich hin. keine probleme. der pc ist nur verdammt laut...wenn die 8800GT raus fliegt werd ich mir überlegen müssen ob ich nen neuen kühler auf die 9800GT drauf tu, oder den Lüfter leise drossel und auf die Temps nicht achte^^


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. März 2011)

Man kann sagen was man will, nichts geht lautstärke/tempmässig über eine gut dimensonierte Wakü. 
Das lauteste bzw. auffälligste Teil ist bei mir das NT des Faltservers, aber als laut würd ich es auch nicht bezeichnen. 

Hab mich entschieden, heute Abend ändere ich den Wasserkreislauf im meinem Hauptsystem und demontiere bei der Gelegenheit auch gleich mal den Kühler der einen GTX460 um zu schauen wieso das Ding so warm wird im Verhältnis zu zweiten 460er. Die angesprochene 460 müsste sowieso kühler als die zweite sein, sie bekommt als erste das kühle Wasser aus dem Mora über > folglich müsste die andere die wärmere sein.


----------



## Bumblebee (10. März 2011)

MESeidel schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich schon jemand erwähnt wie stark der i7-2600K geht?



Aber ja doch



dr_breen schrieb:


> Mit BigWU sogar über 40k


 
Genau



xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> Core I7 2600k geht sogar über 50k ppd bei 4,7ghz auf big wus mit a5 core


 
Stimmt

Ich hatte ja hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...-folding-home-thread-ii-1437.html#post2746990 auch schon mal was dazu gesagt


----------



## The Master of MORARE (10. März 2011)

Hier mal ein Quote aus dem Foldingforum. Echt beeindruckend was der Core-A5 unter Linux rausholt.



> Re: Frame times on A5 BigAdv WUs
> 
> Postby Haitch » Sun Feb 27, 2011 5:30 pm
> Same machine, different OS's. Windows on an SSD, Linux on a laptop SATA drive.
> ...


----------



## acer86 (10. März 2011)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Quote aus dem Foldingforum. Echt beeindruckend was der Core-A5 unter Linux rausholt.


 
Hi

hört sich ja sehr gut an, ich plane für den Sommer ein Zusätzlichen BigWu only Falter auf SB Z68 basis, würde man den unter Ubuntu zum laufen bekommen? wen ja wäre das sinnvoll? hab mich mit Linux noch nicht viel beschäftigt

die Hardware wird wahrscheinlich ein i7 2600k auf ein Günstigen Asus oder Asrock MB ohne Grafikkarte.


----------



## Muschkote (10. März 2011)

Hallo,

weiß jemand (warscheinlich nicht, da wohl niemand langsameres I-Net besitzt wie ich) ob die "Resultatserver" neuerdings nach 2h Upload-Zeit die Verbindung kappen?
Mein Rechner versucht seit etwa 0 Uhr die "Big-WU" zu senden und bricht jedesmal nach exakt *2Stunden und 1Sekunde* mit der Meldung ab und versucht es erneut.

[12:12:20] + Attempting to send results [March 10 12:12:20 UTC]
[14:12:21] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[14:12:21] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)
[14:12:21]     (130.237.232.237:8080)
[14:12:21] + Retrying using alternative port 

und das halt alle 2 Stunden. Da ich aber etwa 3 Stunden zum senden brauche, schaut das für mich so aus, als das ich keine Big-WUs mehr falten kann.
So eine Kacke.


----------



## The Ian (10. März 2011)

omg worüber schickst du denn?? mein beileid


----------



## magic 007 (10. März 2011)

Muschkote schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da wohl niemand langsameres I-Net besitzt wie ich



Wie wird denn so eine "schnelle" Leiteung bezeichnet?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (10. März 2011)

mhh ich hab mit meiner DSL light auch so meine Probleme. ich bekomme das allerdings schon nach ~20 min gezeigt.


----------



## Muschkote (10. März 2011)

Das nennt sich DSL-light 384kb/80kb down/up etwa. Weil die zu prall sind den Verteilerkasten mit 220V zu versorgen, um die seit Jahren lose darin baumelnde Glasfaserleitung endlich mal anzuschliessen. 
Nun hat sich mein Verdacht bestätigt, werde wohl die zu 100% fertige BIG-WU löschen müssen und die parallel laufende bei mittlerweile 24% auch, und auf den normalen SMP wechseln müssen.
So eine Rotze, ich könnt echt kotzen.

[14:12:21] + Retrying using alternative port
[16:12:22] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[16:12:22] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)
[16:12:22]     (130.237.232.237:80)
[16:12:22] - Error: Could not transmit unit 01 (completed March 10) to work server.


[16:12:22] + Attempting to send results [March 10 16:12:22 UTC]
[16:12:22] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[16:12:22] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)
[16:12:22]     (130.237.165.141:8080)
[16:12:22] + Retrying using alternative port
[16:12:23] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[16:12:23] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)
[16:12:23]     (130.237.165.141:80)
[16:12:23]   Could not transmit unit 01 to Collection server; keeping in queue.
[16:12:53] Project: 6901 (Run 12, Clone 17, Gen 1)


[16:12:53] + Attempting to send results [March 10 16:12:53 UTC]


----------



## acer86 (10. März 2011)

Muschkote schrieb:


> Das nennt sich DSL-light 384kb/80kb down/up etwa. Weil die zu prall sind den Verteilerkasten mit 220V zu versorgen, um die seit Jahren lose darin baumelnde Glasfaserleitung endlich mal anzuschliessen.
> Nun hat sich mein Verdacht bestätigt, werde wohl die zu 100% fertige BIG-WU löschen müssen und die parallel laufende bei mittlerweile 24% auch, und auf den normalen SMP wechseln müssen.
> So eine Rotze, ich könnt echt kotzen.
> 
> ...



Bekommst du UMTS bei dir und kannst dein Handy als Modem benutzen?

hab auch schon mal eine SMP wu per UMTS stick hoch geladen bei ner Bigwu solltest du aber UMTS schon haben.


----------



## Thosch (10. März 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Man kann sagen was man will, nichts geht lautstärke/tempmässig über eine gut dimensonierte Wakü.
> ...



Mag sein, wenn mans braucht. Aber das wäre ja auch wieder ein Grundsatzdiskussion. Ich kann/muss nun wieder sagen das meine beiden Rechner sooo nicht viel lautstärkemäßig auseinander liegen. Z.Zeit ist sogar mein WaKü-PC etwas lauter, bzw. die darin verbaute Eheim. Die fängt irgendwie an mit Geräusche machen. Könnte aber auch von der Abschirmung der Pumpe sein. Muss ich mal schauen. Eine Luftkühlung muss nicht zwingend laut sein. Trotz 2 Gehäuselüftern, dem TR THX-14 mit 1 Quirl (alle S-Flex´s ü.LüSteuerung), den Lüftern der GB 560Ti OC und des NTs. Wenn man beim Kauf schon drauf achtet das die in etwa leise sind und sich gut drosseln lassen (PWMs) dann geht das auch mit "normaler" LuKü. War selbst überrascht als ich den dann in Betrieb nehmen konnte wie leise der (mittlerweilen ->Rauswurf der 4870) ist.

Frage: Wie verhält es sich mit ner Doppel-GPU-Karte ? Läuft da der GPU-Cl. schneller/besser oder kann/sollte man der PPD wegen 2 Cl. laufen lassen ? Soll ja bald ne 2xGT460 und sogar ne 2x560Ti raus kommen ...


----------



## The Master of MORARE (10. März 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> hört sich ja sehr gut an, ich plane für den Sommer ein Zusätzlichen BigWu only Falter auf SB Z68 basis, würde man den unter Ubuntu zum laufen bekommen? wen ja wäre das sinnvoll? hab mich mit Linux noch nicht viel beschäftigt
> 
> die Hardware wird wahrscheinlich ein i7 2600k auf ein Günstigen Asus oder Asrock MB ohne Grafikkarte.


 
Wenn du die "Sandige Brücke" noch übertaktest gäbe die Kiste sicher einen guten Big-Falter ab. Ubuntu wär kein Problem. Falls du allerding vorgehabt haben solltest doch noch ne Graka drauf falten zu lassen, dann lass dir gesagt sein, dass das alles noch nicht so läuft wie es sollte . Ohne Faltgraka sehe ich da keine Probleme.


----------



## acer86 (10. März 2011)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Wenn du die "Sandige Brücke" noch übertaktest gäbe die Kiste sicher einen guten Big-Falter ab. Ubuntu wär kein Problem. Falls du allerding vorgehabt haben solltest doch noch ne Graka drauf falten zu lassen, dann lass dir gesagt sein, dass das alles noch nicht so läuft wie es sollte . Ohne Faltgraka sehe ich da keine Probleme.


 
Ja mit den Z68 soll ja beides möglich sein On chip GPU und OC wollte auch die mittlerweile nur noch 2 Grafikkarten im Faltserver lassen weil sie da auf Wakü umgebaut sind, die Sandy Brücke wollte ich dan nur mit einer H70 kühlen und natürlich OC´n,  ein Netzteil mit 550Watt hab ich noch da sollte reichen und ein Gehäuse wird sich auch noch finden, also nur noch warten bis der Konto stand stimmt und dan ein zweiten Bigwu Falter bauen, (wird aber sicher erst was gegen Mai oder Juni)

dan sollte auch platz 3 der Team wertung kein Problem mehr sein


----------



## weizenleiche (10. März 2011)

Yiha mein Falt"server" faltet gerade seinen ersten beiden WU's 
Dann hat der Desktop erstmal ein bisschen auszeit


----------



## The Master of MORARE (10. März 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> Ja mit den Z68 soll ja beides möglich sein On chip GPU und OC wollte auch die mittlerweile nur noch 2 Grafikkarten im Faltserver lassen weil sie da auf Wakü umgebaut sind, die Sandy Brücke wollte ich dan nur mit einer H70 kühlen und natürlich OC´n,  ein Netzteil mit 550Watt hab ich noch da sollte reichen und ein Gehäuse wird sich auch noch finden, also nur noch warten bis der Konto stand stimmt und dan ein zweiten Bigwu Falter bauen, (wird aber sicher erst was gegen Mai oder Juni)
> 
> dan sollte auch platz 3 der Team wertung kein Problem mehr sein


 
Hm, dann bleib lieber bei Windows, sofern du wirklich noch mit den GPUs falten möchtest.


----------



## acer86 (10. März 2011)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Hm, dann bleib lieber bei Windows, sofern du wirklich noch mit den GPUs falten möchtest.


 

nee sorry wegen der Falschen Formulierung meiner seits,  die GTX 460 und GTS450 die ich nur noch habe weil meine Zweite GTS450 mal wider den dienst versagt hat bleiben in mein jetzigen Faltserver mit den i7 920 der SB mit Linux soll als reiner Bigwu falter dazu kommen.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (10. März 2011)

Dann steht nem Linux-Superfalter ja nichts mehr im Wege .


----------



## mattinator (10. März 2011)

Muschkote schrieb:


> Nun hat sich mein Verdacht bestätigt, werde wohl die zu 100% fertige BIG-WU löschen müssen und die parallel laufende bei mittlerweile 24% auch, und auf den normalen SMP wechseln müssen.
> So eine Rotze, ich könnt echt kotzen.


 
Kannst Du nicht das Ganze Packen und hier hochladen, so dass jemand einen Client nur mit -send all -oneunit zum hochladen starten kann (würde ich auch machen). Wenn man den kompletten work Ordner nimmt, könnte das doch klappen.


----------



## weizenleiche (10. März 2011)

Energiesparmodus beim Faltserver ... Fail !? xD
Hat irgendwer noch ein gut gedämmtes Gehäuse rumfliegen? Durch das pfeifen der GTS450 krieg ich Tinitus...


----------



## acer86 (10. März 2011)

AirKnight schrieb:


> Energiesparmodus beim Faltserver ... Fail !? xD
> Hat irgendwer noch ein gut gedämmtes Gehäuse rumfliegen? Durch das pfeifen der GTS450 krieg ich Tinitus...


 
bei der GTS 450 und auch anderen karten gibt es mehrere möglichkeiten das Spulen Fiepen zu minimieren, 

von mir getestet:


Passiv kühler auf den Spawa´s  verringert das fiepen ein wenig
                        Großes Netzteil mit gutem Aktiv PFC ( am besten Spannung über 12,10V) verringert das Fiepen erheblich
                        Overclocking je nach eingestellter Frequenz verändert siech das fiepen bis ins unhörbare. (getestet an einer GTX 460 von Zotac)
                        die einfachste Lösung, Pc wen möglich aus der Umgebung entfernen
                        Wasserkühlung + passiv kühler + Gutes NT = Fiepen zu 90% Weg nur noch hörbar wen man mit den ohr näher als 15cm an die Karte geht.


----------



## weizenleiche (10. März 2011)

Ok, Punkt 1 und Punkt 3 gefallen mir sehr. Ich hab ja die Gainward GTS450 GLH. Mal gucken ob das mit dem OC klappt.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. März 2011)

Thosch schrieb:


> Z.Zeit ist sogar mein WaKü-PC etwas lauter, bzw. die darin verbaute Eheim. Die fängt irgendwie an mit Geräusche machen. Könnte aber auch von der Abschirmung der Pumpe sein.


Nach deiner Beschreibung würd ich sagen ein Kanditat für nen Eheim-Mod, hab so die Pumpe vom Faltserver auch wieder zu Ruhe gebracht. 

Eheim Mod 1 und 2

Was Wakü im allgemein betrifft > muss jeder für sich entscheiden was er will.


----------



## The Ian (10. März 2011)

ENDLICH....gut ding will weile haben...ich bin in den top 50 angelangt...war ja n hartes stück arbeit


----------



## Gast3737 (11. März 2011)

was sagt ihr dazu, dass unsere Aktiven User immer mehr abnehmen?
Team Users Page - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats
wir haben zwar immer wieder neue Mitglieder, diese bleiben aber nicht falttreu..


----------



## The Ian (11. März 2011)

ja das ist schon schade, allerding ist es wie bei allem...nur relativ wenige bleiben einer sache treu...erst recht wenn man geld rein steckt und am ende selber nichts in der hand hat (außer den zahlen an punkten)
ohne überzeugung für das projekt zu arbeiten und es als spende aufzufassen wird man sicherlich schnell wieder aufhören, da ja an sich bis auf die aussicht an nem heilmittel mitzuwirken nix so richtig motiviert...würd ich zumindest sagen


----------



## Gast3737 (11. März 2011)

diese Aussage würde ich so unterschreiben...


----------



## bingo88 (11. März 2011)

Ich habe lange für PCGH gefaltet (User "bommel"; allerdings mit bescheidenem Erfolg...). Anfang dieses Jahres habe ich dann ein eigenes Team (LearnNavi.org) gegründet... hab also das Falten nicht komplett eingestellt


----------



## Bumblebee (11. März 2011)

Jason D. Runè schrieb:


> was sagt ihr dazu, dass unsere Aktiven User immer mehr abnehmen?


 
Ich sehe es mit Unbehagen...
Vor Allem auch deswegen weil sich damit immer mehr Arbeit auf immer weniger "Köpfe" verteilt

Es ist halt einfach nicht "cool" und "geil" genug; ausserdem ist die Unterstützung durch das "Mutterhaus" logischerweise auch schlechter als z.B. bei EVGA

Einen "Falter des Monats März" können wir nun wohl auch so langsam knicken... hoffen wir mal auf April
Parallel dazu denke ich gerade über eine eigene Aktion nach

@The Ian - gute und richtige Antwort


----------



## acer86 (11. März 2011)

ja leider gibt es zuwenig die Mitmachen wollen und dan auch Dranbleiben, 

der AVG PPD wert steigt zwar an aber wie Bumble schon sagt sind es nur noch wenige die die Vielen PPD machen, und was ist im Sommer? wen einige wahrscheinlich auch ich etwas kürzer treten wegen den Temp´s dan geht die Tages Produktion richtig in den Keller.


----------



## Bumblebee (11. März 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> ... und was ist im Sommer? wenn einige, wahrscheinlich auch ich, etwas kürzer treten wegen den Temp´s dann geht die Tagesproduktion richtig in den Keller.


 
Absolut richtig - da graut mir schon davor
Ich werde zwar meinen (doch recht kühlen) Keller ausnützen aber leider hat nicht jeder diese Möglichkeit


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. März 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> was ist im Sommer? wen einige wahrscheinlich auch ich etwas kürzer treten wegen den Temp´s dan geht die Tages Produktion richtig in den Keller.





Bumblebee schrieb:


> Absolut richtig - da graut mir schon davor
> Ich werde zwar meinen (doch recht kühlen) Keller ausnützen aber leider hat nicht jeder diese Möglichkeit


Zu diesen werd ich wahrscheinlich auch gehören, die Temp-mässig kürzer treten müssen. 

Im Sommer kann meine Zimmertemperatur über 28° steigen und dass ohne das ein PC läuft.


----------



## nfsgame (11. März 2011)

Ich hab im Sommer zT 38-40°C im Büro wenns faltet...


----------



## acer86 (11. März 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ich hab im Sommer zT 38-40°C im Büro wenns faltet...


 
Ist dein Büro nicht vielleicht doch nee Sauna 

Der ARME Rechner 

wird bei mir auch nicht anderes werden das ich leider Abschalten muss, wird zwar bei mir nur bis zu 28C° Warm dank Erdgeschoss, wen ich mein BigWu only Falter bis zur "Sommer Abschaltung" fertig bekomme werde ich den in den Keller stellen und zumindest BigWu´s den Sommer über Falten.


----------



## nfsgame (11. März 2011)

Ich fühl mich nur wie in ner Saune, aber nen Aufguss könnte man machen .


----------



## acer86 (11. März 2011)

[Sarkasmus an] Schön ein paar Steine auf den CPU kühler legen und wen die schön warm sind eine schönen Kräuter Aufguss machen   netter Nebeneffekt der Rechner bleibt danach schön Kühl[/ Sarkasmus aus]


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. März 2011)

Ich könnte ja mir noch 10m Schlauch bestellen und an den freien Anschlüssen des Mora noch ein paar Radis anschliessen, die ich auf den Balkon stelle oder gleich den ganzen Mora.


----------



## nfsgame (11. März 2011)

An sowas hab ich auch schon gedacht, nur is das Fenster im Büro dort wo fast immer die Sonne steht .


----------



## The Ian (11. März 2011)

ist ja egal...hauptsache die wärme ist draußen, selbst wenn sich der kreislauf etwas aufheitzt, so bleibt die abwärme immer draußen


----------



## acer86 (11. März 2011)

hätte auch noch nee Idee wie ich mein Faltserver kühlen kann im Sommer, von mein Fenster ca. 10m weiter ist ein Gartenteich mit 8000L Wasser könnte den ja in den Kreislauf einbinden


----------



## nfsgame (11. März 2011)

Oder die Wärmetauscher in Brunnen hängen .


----------



## dualmono (11. März 2011)

Jason D. Runè schrieb:


> was sagt ihr dazu, dass unsere Aktiven User immer mehr abnehmen?
> Team Users Page - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats
> wir haben zwar immer wieder neue Mitglieder, diese bleiben aber nicht falttreu..


 
Dazu muss ich sagen, dass ich nachwievor 24/7 falte, nur für ein anderes Team (Rechenkraft.net)
Somit unterstütze ich nicht nur die Wissenschaft, sondern auch ein Team ohne kommerziellen Hintergrund.
Ich danke Euch und dieses Forum für das geballte Wissen, woran sich garantiert auch viele andere Teams heimlich bediehnen. Letztendlich kämpfen wir doch eh für/gegen die selbe Sache!


----------



## weizenleiche (11. März 2011)

Aber ich denke auch das bei den meisten die kommen und dann inaktiv werden die Stromkosten eine Rolle spielen. Ich kann z.B. Selber nur wenig falten, wohne noch bei meinen Eltern und das mit dem nachzahlen bei der Stromrechnung ist ja immer so ein Streitpunkt ...


----------



## T0M@0 (11. März 2011)

musste nur ca. 700€ Strom nachzahlen  (deswegen habe ich die GTX260 verkauft, hat einfach zu viel "verbraucht")


----------



## nichtraucher91 (11. März 2011)

AirKnight schrieb:


> Aber ich denke auch das bei den meisten die kommen und dann inaktiv werden die Stromkosten eine Rolle spielen. Ich kann z.B. Selber nur wenig falten, wohne noch bei meinen Eltern und das mit dem nachzahlen bei der Stromrechnung ist ja immer so ein Streitpunkt ...


 
kenne ich zu gut... gab da schon diverse Diskussionen. Seit dem "läuft fah nicht mehr" und "ich lade demo's". und die PS3 auch^^


----------



## weizenleiche (11. März 2011)

Wenn wir hier 700€ nachzahlen müssten würde ich nicht mehr lange leben xD

War das da Ergebnis von 24/7? Bei dem wert Krieg ich ja Angst mit meinen Systemen zu falten ._.


----------



## acer86 (11. März 2011)

Kenne ich auch das Stromproblem, mein Faltserver zieht mit jetzt nur noch 2 Grafikkarten 520Watt aus der Dose vorher waren es bis zu 635Watt da kommt bei 24/7 schon ordentlich was zusammen.


----------



## T0M@0 (11. März 2011)

AirKnight schrieb:


> Wenn wir hier 700€ nachzahlen müssten würde ich nicht mehr lange leben xD
> 
> War das da Ergebnis von 24/7? Bei dem wert Krieg ich ja Angst mit meinen Systemen zu falten ._.


 
ja, waren 2 PCs im 24/7 Modus und eine E-Heizung


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. März 2011)

@Bumblebee: Jetzt hast du deine 90-Mio voll. 
Plannst du ne 100-Mio-Party?


----------



## weizenleiche (11. März 2011)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> ja, waren 2 PCs im 24/7 Modus und eine E-Heizung


 
Achso, das geht ja dann noch, 24/7 falte ich ja nicht 
Dann kann ich mich ja vorerst entspannt zurücklehnen


----------



## nfsgame (11. März 2011)

AirKnight schrieb:


> Wenn wir hier 700€ nachzahlen müssten würde ich nicht mehr lange leben xD
> 
> War das da Ergebnis von 24/7? Bei dem wert Krieg ich ja Angst mit meinen Systemen zu falten ._.


 
Ich hab die 900€ letztes Mal auch überlebt .


----------



## weizenleiche (11. März 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ich hab die 900€ letztes Mal auch überlebt .


 
Heilige Mutter Gottes xD
Aber hast du nicht auch 24/7 Maschinen am laufen gehabt? Deine Signatur verrät das du gerade ja weniger machst^^


----------



## T0M@0 (11. März 2011)

das geht solange man weiß was man "verbraucht", dann kann man sich schon mal jeden Monat was bei Seite legen (so hab ich es gemacht)... das sollte jedem neuen falter klar sein, sonst fällt er bei der nächsten Abrechnung um


----------



## acer86 (11. März 2011)

ja kommt schon etwas zusammen man sollte sich wen man es genau wissen will was auf ein zu kommt ein Energieverbrauchsmesser ausleihen oder kaufen dan ist der schock nicht so groß

bei mir war der schock nicht ganz so extrem da ich den Strom jeden Monat bezahle und der Mehrverbrauch sich gut verteilt, noch dazu ist der Verbrauch bei uns eh relativ hoch so um die 6500Kw/h im Jahr da fällt so ein 24/7 PC nicht so ins Gewicht.


----------



## weizenleiche (11. März 2011)

Ich hab ausgerechnet das ich für die GTX560 Ti pro Jahr (9 Stunden am Tag falten) so um die 50€ (waren das glaub ich) bezahle... Kommt das hin? Ich glaub der Preis pro kWh ist 0,0442€... bei uns kommt das aber jährlich^^

Wieviel bezahle ich denn für meine beiden Systeme, wie kann ich das am besten berechnen ? (PII 1055T, AII 620, GTX560, GTS450, alles noch ungetaktet)

Edit:
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,8...ebit-weitere-Details-Update/Grafikkarte/News/
http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.ph...x-550-ti-erreicht-den-asiatischen-handel.html
Hab gerade gelesen das die GTX550Ti bald kommt und mal umgerechnet das sie so bei zirka 110€ liegen wird... Ich bin jetzt am überlegen die GTS450 wieder zurückzubringen und mir mit dem Geld lieber die GTX550 holen soll ... denke ja die wird etwas besser abschneiden als die 450 ... Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## MESeidel (11. März 2011)

Ich bezweifle, dass der Preis pro kWh bei nur 4,x cent liegt ;o)

Am besten im Baumarkt so ein Stromzähler für die Steckdose kaufen.
Damit sieht man wie viel der PC reell "zieht".
Und dann einfach rechen.

[Verbrauch in W] * [Stunden am Tag] * 365 = kWh im Jahr
[kWh im Jahr] * [kWh Preis in €] = Preis pro Jahr

Im Prinzip kommt noch der Grundpreis dazu, aber den Zahl man ja so oder so


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. März 2011)

Bin gerade meine Wakü-Verschlauchung im Hauptsystem am ändern und hab gerade endeckt wieso die einte 460er immer wärmer wird > der Kühler ist fleissig am korodieren sprich überall Grünspann! 

An den restlichen Kühlern ist nichts zu endecken, es scheind also nur der eine Kühler betroffen zu sein.

Vorschläge?

Bevor jemand fragt: es ist InnovatekProtekt IP drinn.


----------



## weizenleiche (11. März 2011)

Ja, echt dämlich von mir auf die Gas Rechnung zu gucken 
So, es sind 0,1866 € pro kWh.

Wie siehts denn jetzt nu aus mit der neuen gtx550 ti?


----------



## MESeidel (11. März 2011)

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti 1GB Review - Page 17

304W beim Falten im System mit i7 920.
Was die Karte allein verbraucht, wird nur selten getestet.

304W * 9h * 365(d) * 0,1866€ = 186,35€


----------



## Thosch (12. März 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Nach deiner Beschreibung würd ich sagen ein Kanditat für nen Eheim-Mod, hab so die Pumpe vom Faltserver auch wieder zu Ruhe gebracht.
> 
> Eheim Mod 1 und 2
> 
> ...


 
Neee, dem ist (zum Glück) nich so. Ist wie vermutet doch die Abschirmung ü.d.Pumpe. Diese vibriert laut wenn sie nicht mehr richtig sitzt. Mittlw. wieder gerichtet und Ruhe ist im Kasten.


----------



## Thosch (12. März 2011)

A.Meier-PS3;2783880... sprich überall Grünspann! :heul: ... InnovatekProtekt IP drinn. ...[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> Also das Reinigen vom Kreislauf inkl. zerlegen der Kühler mach ich max. aller 4 Jahre. Mußte das auch bis jetzt beim akt. Sys nur einmal machen. Bildete sich so komisches Zeug darinnen. Hab alles auseinander genommen und mit Sillit B. (im Mom weiß ich nicht welches, oranger Deckel glaube ich) alle Kupferteile sauber gemacht. Das CU war bei mir auch angelaufen, aber Grünspan ... das ist schon eher seeehr ungewöhnlich. Evtl. mal den Hersteller des Kühlers kontaktieren. Am Innova-P. sollte es wohl nicht liegen. Vllt. haben sich ja andere Teile nicht miteinander vertragen ... aber auch da sollte das Innova-P. "funktionieren".


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. März 2011)

Ich hab mich mal mit den Leuten in der Wakü-Abteilung unterhalten:
Sie hegen den Verdacht das ich den Mora zu wenig gut gereinigt habe und sich dort noch Lötfettrückstände befinden, die dafür sorgen dass das IP ausflockt. 
Der Kühler der 460er wirkt bei der ganzen Sache als Filter. 

Achja, Ergebnis meiner gestriegen Umbau/Putzaktion: CPU -3°, GPU1 unverändert, GPU2 -13°


----------



## acer86 (12. März 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ich hab mich mal mit den Leuten in der Wakü-Abteilung unterhalten:
> Sie hegen den Verdacht das ich den Mora zu wenig gut gereinigt habe und sich dort noch Lötfettrückstände befinden, die dafür sorgen dass das IP ausflockt.
> Der Kühler der 460er wirkt bei der ganzen Sache als Filter.
> 
> Achja, Ergebnis meiner gestriegen Umbau/Putzaktion: CPU -3°, GPU1 unverändert, GPU2 -13°


 
oh ja dan kan ich auch ein Lied von siegen, als ich den 240mm zusätzlich in mein System eingebaut hatte kam auch immer mehr Grünspann auf, obwohl ich den radi vorher 2Mal gespült hatte, sehr ärgerlich vor allem weil man alles auseinander nehmen muss und dan war auch noch die WLP alle, das sind dan so tage an den man am besten im Bett bleibt


----------



## nichtraucher91 (12. März 2011)

MESeidel schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle, dass der Preis pro kWh bei nur 4,x cent liegt ;o)
> 
> Am besten im Baumarkt so ein Stromzähler für die Steckdose kaufen.
> Damit sieht man wie viel der PC reell "zieht".
> ...



stimmt nicht ganz^^
so müsste ich für mein Lappy (55W) auf 10h täglich 37339,5€ zahlen. da würde ich hier nicht nur ein Kopf kürzer werden 
also dein Verbrauch in kW.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## magic 007 (12. März 2011)

Also die rechnung von MESeidel halte ich für korrekt

edit: Also so wie sie im zitat steht^^


----------



## MESeidel (12. März 2011)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> stimmt nicht ganz^^
> so müsste ich für mein Lappy (55W) auf 10h täglich 37339,5€ zahlen. da würde ich hier nicht nur ein Kopf kürzer werden
> also dein Verbrauch in kW.
> 
> ...



Ja das k steht natürlich für kilo also 1000 ;o)

W * h gibt Wh und nicht kWh, sry mein Fehler...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. März 2011)

Nix für schwache Wakü-Nerven: 
1. GTX460


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 
2. GTX460


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




So gestern Abend ausgebaut. 

Grosse Mora-Reinigung steht morgen auf dem Program, er war mit grosser Wahrscheinlichkeit der Auslöser dieser Sauerei.


----------



## Henninges (12. März 2011)

hattest du den mora nicht vor der inbetriebnahme gespühlt ?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. März 2011)

Doch, mit warmen Wasser, aber da wusste ich noch nicht das die Lötflussmittel im Mora nicht wasserlöslich sind.


----------



## Bene11660 (12. März 2011)

Hallo liebe Folding@Home Teilnehmer,
Da ich mit großer Begeisterung Folding@ Home betreibe aber noch in keinem Team
bin wollte ich fragen ob ich in das PCGH Team eintreten darf.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen:

Bene11660


----------



## chris1995 (12. März 2011)

Du bist natürlich herzlich wilkommen!
Unsere Teamnummer ist 70335
MfG Chris


----------



## Bene11660 (12. März 2011)

Vielen Dank, ich habe gleich angefangen für PCGH loszufalten


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. März 2011)

@Bene11660: Herzlich willkommen im Team.


----------



## chris1995 (12. März 2011)

Herzlich wilkommen im Team!
Viel spaß beim Falten!
MfG Chris


----------



## magic 007 (12. März 2011)

Herlzlich Wilkommen bei uns!
Wünsche dir frohes Falten


----------



## Bumblebee (12. März 2011)

Auch von mir ein willkommen


----------



## Bene11660 (12. März 2011)

Vielen Dank Leute


----------



## T0M@0 (13. März 2011)

Willkommen 

Mit was faltest du denn so?


----------



## Bene11660 (13. März 2011)

Ich falte momentan noch mit einem
Core 2 Duo Medion Akoya laptop auf
Windows 7. Bald hoffentlich auf meinem
neuen Pc der dann schon etwas mehr
Power bietet.


----------



## Gast3737 (13. März 2011)

Hi Bene11660, willkommen im besten, genialsten, best organisiertesten, schönsten und geilsten Faltteam dieser Erde..

habe dich mal bei Steam hinzugefügt(RuneDRS)


----------



## Bumblebee (13. März 2011)

Ich weiss nicht ob sie's wussten .... 

Aber es gab eine interessante News am 11. März


*Testing Quick Return Bonus (QRB) with classic WUs*

We have had for some time a Quick Return Bonus (QRB) for multi-core/SMP WU's. The nature of QRB is that donors get extra points for returning the WU early. The rationale here is to align what's best to accelerate the science (getting WUs back quicker so next generation WUs can be made and sent out to donors) with what the donors see (points). In the past, we've simply mentioned to donors that it's ideal for us to get WUs back faster, but the QRB formalizes this and is an attempt to align incentives. 

We are testing it with the classic A4 core now. I stress the word testing since we are looking to see what are the implications of rolling this out more broadly (there can always been unforseen complications of anything as complex as FAH). However, the general idea of aligning incentives is pretty clear, so hopefully we will be able to tweak the QRB plan if problems arise. 

Hier noch der Link ins Forum Folding Forum • View topic - Project 10436 on FAH, 10437 on ADV.

Überhaupt sind in den letzten Tage einige neue Projekte aufgetaucht mit denen noch nicht einmal HFM bzw. FahMon was anfangen kann


----------



## Thosch (13. März 2011)

Frage: Ist Priject 6050 ein BigWU ... ? Ich hab da seit eeeeiiniger Zeit eine TPF v. 1:38:xx stehen. Hab aber keine Flags in der Art gesetzt ... Seit gestern, ca.23:30 steht das Teil bei gleichen Prozenten, Der 4-Kerner ist voll am Werkeln aber es geht nicht vorwärts. Werde mal neu starten und sehen was dann passiert.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. März 2011)

Wenn wir gerade beim SMP/A4-Core sind: Holt sich der SMP-Client die beiden neuen A4+A5 von selber?
Ich bei beidnen Systemen den Client aktualisiert, aber bis jetzt falten beide noch mit dem A3.


Man, ist das ne Arbeit bei meinem System den Mora auszubauen, bin gerade am Reinigen des Mora und bin seit 8:30 dran.


----------



## acer86 (13. März 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wenn wir gerade beim SMP/A4-Core sind: Holt sich der SMP-Client die beiden neuen A4+A5 von selber?
> Ich bei beidnen Systemen den Client aktualisiert, aber bis jetzt falten beide noch mit dem A3.
> 
> 
> Man, ist das ne Arbeit bei meinem System den Mora auszubauen, bin gerade am Reinigen des Mora und bin seit 8:30 dran.



bei mir war es so als er keine BigWu´s mehr auf den A3 core bekommen hat, hat er sich den Neuen A5 core selber Geladen, ob das bei SMP genau so ist kan ich leider nicht sagen.


----------



## Thosch (13. März 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wenn wir gerade beim SMP/A4-Core sind: Holt sich der SMP-Client die beiden neuen A4+A5 von selber?
> Ich bei beidnen Systemen den Client aktualisiert, aber bis jetzt falten beide noch mit dem A3.
> 
> 
> Man, ist das ne Arbeit bei meinem System den Mora auszubauen, bin gerade am Reinigen des Mora und bin seit 8:30 dran.


 
Eigendl. sollte der sich das von selbst holen, zumind. kenne ich das noch v. früheren Vers. wo ich einige versch. Cores im Ordner drinnen stehen hatte und der Cl. dann immer mal mit nem anderen Core gerechnet hat.

hab meine Leitungen wie gesagt mit einer SilitB.-Lösung gereinigt und dann mit dest. Wasser gespült.


----------



## T0M@0 (13. März 2011)

ich bekomme seit 3 Stunden keine smp wu mehr ;(


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. März 2011)

Thosch schrieb:


> hab meine Leitungen wie gesagt mit einer SilitB.-Lösung gereinigt und dann mit dest. Wasser gespült.


Genau so hab ich es gemacht. 
Fange jetzt an wieder zusammenzubauen, bei mir faltet momentan schliesslich nur die PS3 aufgrund der Putzaktion.


----------



## acer86 (13. März 2011)

werde ich wohl in den naächsten tagen auch machen müssen, der Durchfluss wird trotz 2 Pumpen immer weniger, und es sind immer mehr Rückstände im Wasser zu erkennen 

wen acer86 nicht mal wieder am falschen ende gespart hätte (Filter)


----------



## The Ian (13. März 2011)

habe seit neustem das problem, dass irgendeine anwendung meinen arbeitsspeicher zumüllt bis nach und nach 95% belegt sind und der rechner übelst rum lamt (gleichzeitig wegen zuwenig ram massive hdd-zugriffe)...dann bleibt das ne weile so und dann wird der ram wieder feigegeben als wär nichts passiert und dan fängt es sich wieder von forne an zuzumüllen...wenn ich allerdings im taskmanager und mim resourcenmanager nachschaue wird mir keine anwendung oder prozess aufgelistet, welcher knappe 3gb verbrät...hat von euch einer ne ahnung woran das liegen könnte?


----------



## Gast3737 (13. März 2011)

mein Wasser ist auch schon seit knapp zwei Jahren im Kreislauf...habe nur aufgefüllt...ist schon minimal trüb. aber dieser Zustand ist schon nach einem halben Jahr so gewesen...nicht weiter schlimm also...das Wasser wird erst komplett gewechselt wenn eh neu gebaut wird...also wohl erst im Herbst oder nächsten Winter..


----------



## Bumblebee (13. März 2011)

Thosch schrieb:


> Frage: Ist Project 6050 ein BigWU ... ? Ich hab da seit eeeeiiniger Zeit eine TPF v. 1:38:xx stehen. Hab aber keine Flags in der Art gesetzt ... Seit gestern, ca.23:30 steht das Teil bei gleichen Prozenten, Der 4-Kerner ist voll am Werkeln aber es geht nicht vorwärts. Werde mal neu starten und sehen was dann passiert.


 
Nein, ist keine *BIG* - "normaler" A3er-Core

Wenn der so lange braucht dann ist was faul im Lande Foldingmark

*NACHTRAG*: Habe nachgeschaut - im schlechtesten Fall (AMD1055er) braucht er knapp 4 Minuten pro Frame

Btw. hab jetzt lange und intensiv geübt um eine 6806 (GPU3) loszuwerden - die ist defekt und produziert nur EUE

Btw2. Ich habe mir bei allen (*BIG*) Maschinen den A5er manuell geholt


----------



## magic 007 (13. März 2011)

Sry für die doofe(?!) Frage, aber wie holt man sich WU's manuell?
Über HFM.net auf "Download Units from Stanford"?


----------



## The Master of MORARE (13. März 2011)

magic 007 schrieb:


> Sry für die doofe(?!) Frage, aber wie holt man sich WU's manuell?
> Über HFM.net auf "Download Units from Stanford"?


 
... gar nicht . Bzw. das ist nicht möglich.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. März 2011)

So, bin auch wieder am falten. 
Überlege gerade ob ich ich die nächsten paar Tage durchlaufen lassen soll um den Punkterückstand aufzuholen.

@acer86: Du hast doch ein aquaduct, nimm den Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer Filtereinsatz mit Edelstahlgewebe fr aquaduct Aquacomputer Filtereinsatz mit Edelstahlgewebe fr aquaduct 32127 

Für mich selber bin an so was am überlegen:
Aquatuning - Schweiz - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Innovatek Partikelfilter (ohne Kartusche) Innovatek Partikelfilter (ohne Kartusche) 32162
mit Aquatuning - Schweiz - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Innovatek Filterkartusche Typ: 350 (grau) Innovatek Filterkartusche Typ: 350 (grau) 32165


----------



## Thosch (13. März 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Nein, ist keine *BIG* - "normaler" A3er-Core
> 
> Wenn der so lange braucht dann ist was faul im Lande Foldingmark
> 
> ...


 
Also nach dem Neustart ging die TPF auf "normale" Werte runter. 5-%-Schritte weiter hing es wieder. Er rechnet und rechnet und rechnet und kommt nicht weiter. Selbst HFM hats aufgegeben und zeigte nur noch Nullen an. Nach erneutem Neustart läufts halt wieder. HFM-Status bleibt immer auf Gelb. Hab aber auch keine Lust das immer und immer wieder zu starten. Werd wohl die WU killen. Oder hat noch wer andere Tipps ?


----------



## mattinator (13. März 2011)

The Ian schrieb:


> wenn ich allerdings im taskmanager und mim resourcenmanager nachschaue wird mir keine anwendung oder prozess aufgelistet, welcher knappe 3gb verbrät...hat von euch einer ne ahnung woran das liegen könnte?


 
Sieh Dir die Prozesse mal mit dem Process Explorer an, da bekommst Du etwas mehr Informationen.



Thosch schrieb:


> Werd wohl die WU killen. Oder hat noch wer andere Tipps ?



Ist zwar etwas abwegig, aber prüf mal Deine System-Zeit. Vllt. ist da etwas verkehrt.


----------



## The Ian (13. März 2011)

ich schau mal...erstmal danke fürs tool


----------



## Bumblebee (13. März 2011)

magic 007 schrieb:


> Sry für die doofe(?!) Frage, aber wie holt man sich WU's manuell?


 
Um das noch etwas genauer auszuführen
*WU's* kann man(n) nicht manuell holen

Es ging ja aber um den neuen Clienten für die SMP-Faltung; falls man *BIG*'s falten will muss man den neuen haben bzw. herunterladen
Der "Alte" (aka. A3) wird nur noch für "normale" SMP eingesetzt


----------



## acer86 (13. März 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> So, bin auch wieder am falten.
> Überlege gerade ob ich ich die nächsten paar Tage durchlaufen lassen soll um den Punkterückstand aufzuholen.
> 
> @acer86: Du hast doch ein aquaduct, nimm den Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer Filtereinsatz mit Edelstahlgewebe fr aquaduct Aquacomputer Filtereinsatz mit Edelstahlgewebe fr aquaduct 32127
> ...


 
Ja bei der nächsten Bestellung ist der mit dabei, hab das immer verschoben weil ich noch nie Probleme mit grün spann oder Rückständen im System zu kämpfen hatte, aber wie es immer so ist irgendwann ist es immer das erste mal

mir graut es schon wieder vor der ganzen Arbeit, alles auseinander nehmen putzen und dan noch die Doofen Nullringe in den GPU Only Kühler die wollen einfach nicht wieder an ihren platz zurück


----------



## Thosch (13. März 2011)

mattinator schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> Ist zwar etwas abwegig, aber prüf mal Deine System-Zeit. Vllt. ist da etwas verkehrt.


 
Was hat die Sys-Zeit damit zu tun ? Die stimmt, falls du DIE Systemzeit meinst. Verstehe ich trotzdem nicht das die Zeiten zw. d. "Prozenten" immer größer werden ...


----------



## nfsgame (13. März 2011)

Ich meld mich mal zurück von der Insel . Was gibts groß neues ?


----------



## acer86 (13. März 2011)

Wie wars auf der Insel??

was es neues gibt: Bumble hat seine 90st Million voll

wir haben ein neuen Falter: Bene11660

und es gibt ein paar neue Folding@Home Wallpaper 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/folding-home-pcgh-team-70335/80829-folding-home-wallpapers.html


----------



## nfsgame (13. März 2011)

%haltig . 50te Bday meines Onkels xD.


----------



## acer86 (13. März 2011)

war gestern auch auf einer Bday paty, 30 Überraschungs- B-day vom Cousin war ein sehr %haltiger abend hab immer noch Damit zu kämpfen


----------



## chris1995 (13. März 2011)

Ich werde jetzt dan auch bald ein paar big wus falten auf meinem i7 970! Jetzt werden erst mal noch ein paar kleinere gefaltet!
MfG Chris


----------



## mattinator (13. März 2011)

Thosch schrieb:


> Was hat die Sys-Zeit damit zu tun ? Die stimmt, falls du DIE Systemzeit meinst. Verstehe ich trotzdem nicht das die Zeiten zw. d. "Prozenten" immer größer werden ...


 
Wenn die Systemuhr nicht korrekt läuft, kann es schon passieren, dass bestimmte zeitabhängige Algorithmen eines Programms in eine Endlosschleife geraten oder andere Fehlfunktionen erzeugen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. März 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> mir graut es schon wieder vor der ganzen Arbeit, alles auseinander nehmen putzen und dan noch die Doofen Nullringe in den GPU Only Kühler die wollen einfach nicht wieder an ihren platz zurück


Hab gestern auch meine ersten, leidigen Erfahrungen damit gemacht, aber in schlimmerer Ausführung > bei meinem Fullcoverkühler.


----------



## Thosch (13. März 2011)

mattinator schrieb:


> Wenn die Systemuhr nicht korrekt läuft, kann es schon passieren, dass bestimmte zeitabhängige Algorithmen eines Programms in eine Endlosschleife geraten oder andere Fehlfunktionen erzeugen.


 
Hab mal den Rechner neu gestartet, läuft ja schon ne Weile. Hab auch gleich die WU gekillt. War mir jetzt einfach zuuuu doof. Werde jetzt mal die ersten 5% abwarten wie sich das entwickelt. Auch habe ich entdeckt das er die Fehlermeldung ganz am Anfang bringt `Unable to connect ... :8676´ (dieses MPIDU_Sock_post_connect(1228) ... (1275)) Kann mich nicht mehr erinnern wie ich den SMP inst. habe, wg. der Admin-Rechte und so. Die Fehlermeldung ist mir bis heute so nicht aufgefallen. Aber wenn er weiter faltet solls mich nicht weiter stören. Nur komisch das es bis jetzt trotzdem funzte mit dem SMP-Cl. oder zickte der wirklich nur bei der 6050er WU rum ... k.A. ...

EDIT:  Scheint wieder zu laufen. TPF: 0% -> 1% 5min; -> 2% 9min; ->3% 9,5min. Blieb bis 5% konstant bei den ca. 9,5min. Den Rest sehe ich morgen früh.


----------



## Bumblebee (14. März 2011)

Thosch schrieb:


> Scheint wieder zu laufen. TPF: 0% -> 1% 5min; -> 2% 9min; ->3% 9,5min. Blieb bis 5% konstant bei den ca. 9,5min. Den Rest sehe ich morgen früh.


 
Ich drück dir alle erreichbaren Daumen


----------



## Gast3737 (14. März 2011)

So habe den Ranzen dicke, bigadv wieder an..sonst komme ich nicht in die Top 40...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. März 2011)

Nach meiner 7 stündigen Reinigungsaktion am Wochenende (), hab ich mich dazu entschlossen einen Filter einzubauen. 

Bestellt inklusive nötigem Montagematerial hab ich den: Aquatuning - Schweiz - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer Filter mit Edelstahlgewebe, Absperrhhnen und Einbaublende G1/4 Aquacomputer Filter mit Edelstahlgewebe, Absperrhhnen und Einbaublende G1/4 32180


@Jason D. Runè: Lass rocken.


----------



## Thosch (14. März 2011)

Also der SMP tuts wieder so wie ers soll. Die WU war einfach nur Kacke ... hoffendlich.

... und Nacht !


----------



## Bumblebee (15. März 2011)

Thosch schrieb:


> Also der SMP tuts wieder so wie ers soll. Die WU war einfach nur Kacke ... hoffendlich.
> 
> ... und Nacht !


 
 ... und Tach auch


----------



## Thosch (15. März 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> ... und Tach auch


 
... Moin Moin oder besser Maaahlzeit !! Und er läuft immer noch ... besser ists ...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. März 2011)

Sagt mal, verspüren so viele von uns Frühlingsgefühle?

Ist in letzter Zeit so ruhig hier.


----------



## magic 007 (15. März 2011)

In gewisser Weiße vielleicht schon, da viele bei den momentan angenehmen Temperaturen außen, auch mal frische Luft schnuppern
Außerdem stehen so langsam die ersten Abi-Prüfungen an, weiß aber nicht wie viele User das hier betrifft


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. März 2011)

Apropo angenehme Temparaturen, wird Zeit das Motorrad wieder auszugraben. 
Dieses Wochenende hat mein Händler Ausstellung und meine Frau und ich schauen uns die neue BMW K 1600 GT sehr genau an. 
Vielleicht wird ja nächste Woche schon was mit der Probefahrt.


----------



## Julian Kruck (15. März 2011)

Mich betriffts abi zum glück noch nicht. erst im mai 

aber die 8800GT wird jetzt bald rausfliegen. ist mir einfach zu warm...


----------



## nfsgame (15. März 2011)

Machn Fenster auf


----------



## magic 007 (15. März 2011)

Julian Kruck schrieb:


> Mich betriffts abi zum glück noch nicht. erst im mai


 

Dann gehörst du wohl auch zu einem der glücklichen() G8'lern?!


----------



## nichtraucher91 (15. März 2011)

magic 007 schrieb:


> In gewisser Weiße vielleicht schon, da viele bei den momentan angenehmen Temperaturen außen, auch mal frische Luft schnuppern
> Außerdem stehen so langsam die ersten Abi-Prüfungen an, weiß aber nicht wie viele User das hier betrifft


 
Hier. Hier. Hier, ich. ^^ steck mitten im vorabi...




Julian Kruck schrieb:


> Mich betriffts abi zum glück noch nicht. erst im mai



Du arme Sau^^ geht mir genauso -_- Mathe LK, Geschichte LK, Englisch GK und Deutsch GK...


lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## dr_breen (15. März 2011)

Diesen Freitag Englisch GK und nächsten Freitag Bio LK.


----------



## nfsgame (15. März 2011)

Viel Glück...

Bei mir dauerts nochn Stück, dafür ist meine Liste (nds-typisch) umfangreicher wenns soweit is

P1 Geschichte
P2 Deutsch
P3 Politik
P4 Englisch
P5(mdl.) Physik

Mathe oder so würde mir da nie reinkommen .


----------



## dr_breen (15. März 2011)

Schiss hab ich eigentlich nur vor dem Physik LK Abi. Der LK war sowieso eine schlechte Wahl. In den Englischklausuren hab ich 13 oder 14 Punkte ohne zu lernen. 
 Geschichte und Englisch werden Selbstläufer.


----------



## nfsgame (15. März 2011)

Was kommen überhaupt für Themen in Physik dann ?


----------



## dr_breen (15. März 2011)

Kern/Atom/Quantenphysik, elektrische und magnetische Felder, elektromagnetische Schwingungen und Wellen.

An sich sind die Themen nicht soo schwer, aber unser Lehrer kann den Unterricht nicht gut gliedern. (Jaaaa nur die Lehrer sind schuld)


----------



## Julian Kruck (15. März 2011)

magic 007 schrieb:


> Dann gehörst du wohl auch zu einem der glücklichen() G8'lern?!


 

jup, dem ist so 

na, seit wenigstens froh dass ihr eure abifächer mehr oder weniger selber wählen könnt. wir müssen deutsch und mathe machen. dazu müssen wir ne fremdsprache noch nehmen...bei den andern beiden fächern haben wir beschränkte wahl...
super ne^^
ich selbst hab:
mathe
deutsch
englisch mündlich
erdkunde mündlich
chemie

hab nur vor englisch mündlich angst...englisch kann ich nämlich irgendiwe gar nicht, obwohl ich immer auf englisch  filme gugge und zocke...


----------



## Thosch (16. März 2011)

Julian Kruck schrieb:


> ...
> 
> ...englisch kann ich nämlich irgendiwe gar nicht, obwohl ich immer auf englisch  filme gugge und zocke...


 
Ich kann zwar auch mind. 12 Fremdsprachen fliessend hören, aaaaber weiter hilft mir das auch selten ...


----------



## weizenleiche (16. März 2011)

Ausbildung ftw


----------



## The Master of MORARE (16. März 2011)

dr_breen schrieb:


> Schiss hab ich eigentlich nur vor dem Physik LK Abi. Der LK war sowieso eine schlechte Wahl. In den Englischklausuren hab ich 13 oder 14 Punkte ohne zu lernen.
> Geschichte und Englisch werden Selbstläufer.


 
Bei mir genauso mit Physik. Am 9.4. bin ich fällig .


----------



## Mettsemmel (16. März 2011)

Yay, seit langem mal wieder über 10k Punkte an einem Tag erreicht


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (16. März 2011)

Wo kann man eigentlich die Mitgliederzahl ablesen?
Bei F@H selbst geht die Liste nur bis 1.000 und laut Extremeoverclocking gibt es derzeit angeblich 282 (aktive?) Mitglieder.
Team 70335's contributions to Folding@home
Folding @ Home Teams Overall Rank - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## nfsgame (16. März 2011)

Schaust du auf die EOC-Team-Stats-Seite neben den Top20-Producern .


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (16. März 2011)

Der Kasten ist mir leider entgangen. :/ Danke!


----------



## Bumblebee (16. März 2011)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Der Kasten ist mir leider entgangen. :/ Danke!


 
Wir helfen gerne - auch der Redaktion *gg* 

Schade, dass es nicht mehr Aktive sind... 
Möglicherweise würde ein Artikel in der Print ..... *Zaunpfahl wieder wegpack*


----------



## PCGHGS (16. März 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Wir helfen gerne - auch der Redaktion *gg*
> 
> Schade, dass es nicht mehr Aktive sind...
> Möglicherweise würde ein *Artikel in der Print* ..... *Zaunpfahl wieder wegpack*



Dito!
z.B. 
- Interviews mit Bumblebee, Nvdia bzw. AMD oder/und den Leiter der Forschungsabteilung von Stanford 
- Auflistung der Top 100 (Team Rank)
- Vorteile und Nachteile von CUDA/Stream und OpenCL im f@h Bereich
- eine Auflistung von CPU (Standard Takt) Faltergebnissen (PPD, PPD/Watt) mit dem SMP Client
  etc.


----------



## Henninges (16. März 2011)

...ach es gäbe soviel zu berichten, wenn uns doch nur in der "teamzeitung" ab und an eine kleine kolumne gewährt würde...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. März 2011)

PCGHGS schrieb:


> Dito!
> z.B.
> - Interviews mit Bumblebee, Nvdia bzw. AMD oder/und den Leiter der Forschungsabteilung von Stanford
> - Auflistung der Top 100 (Team Rank)
> ...





Henninges schrieb:


> ...ach es gäbe soviel zu berichten, wenn uns doch nur in der "teamzeitung" ab und an eine kleine kolumne gewährt würde...


Schwärm.


----------



## nfsgame (16. März 2011)

Henninges schrieb:


> ...ach es gäbe soviel zu berichten, wenn uns doch nur in der "teamzeitung" ab und an eine kleine kolumne gewährt würde...


 
Würde ich mich sogar erbarmen was zu schreiben. Hmm, ich glaub ich schreib nachher oder morgen mal ne Mail an Thilo .


----------



## chris1995 (16. März 2011)

Das wäre echt mal was!!! Und ich bin bald in den Top 200!
MfG Chris


----------



## nichtraucher91 (16. März 2011)

ahh du bst das also der da von unten ankommt^^
bleib mir ja fern! (spass)


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. März 2011)

@chris: Sollte ja kein Problem sein in die Top 200 zu kommen. 
Da liegen soviele "tote Falter" rum. 

@nfsgame: Wan fängst du eigendlich wieder an zu falten? 
Hast doch erwänd, du seist dir am überlegen wieder einen Falter zuzulegen.


----------



## nfsgame (16. März 2011)

Wenn wieder Geld da is ...

(Und wenn der Z68 da is...)



Hier muss man echt vorsichtig sein, von irgendeinem Zaunpfahl wird man immer getroffen .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. März 2011)

Z68?


----------



## chris1995 (16. März 2011)

Ich werde meinen  i7 970 jetzt mal ein paar wus falten lassen!
Da sollte das kein Problem sein! Und wenn ich die 10 ersten wus voll hab dan werde ich ein paar big wus falten!
MfG Chris


----------



## acer86 (16. März 2011)

Z68 ist der neue Sandy Bridge Chipsatz der beides Vereint Interne Grafikkarte der CPU nutzbar und OC auch über BLCK 

das wird auch mein nächster Chipsatz werden im Sommer aber erst. (damit ich schneller auf A.Meier aufholen kan )

Edit: ein richtiger Beitrag über das Team die Falter und vor allem die Hardware wäre echt mal ein Großer Schritt in die Richtige Richtung und würde uns sicher eine Menge neuer Falter bescheren.


----------



## sp01 (16. März 2011)

Hi, seit heute sind wieder alle Lüfter meines PC's im einsatz somit konnte ich das Gehäuse auch mal zum folden zulassen.
Jetzt würd mich noch interessieren ob die Temps meiner GTX570 (non OC) soweit IO sind?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast3737 (16. März 2011)

neu ist nicht relevant, sondern durchfalte vermögen..

falte mal wieder big adv.. drei Stück(ohne die jetztige gerechnet) noch dann bin ich top 40


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. März 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> damit ich schneller auf A.Meier aufholen kann.


Lass dich nicht aufhalten. 

Hab in nächster Zeit nicht vor meine Hardware zu ändern, da meine Priorität momentan auf BMW 1600 GT liegt.


----------



## der_yappi (16. März 2011)

chris1995 schrieb:


> Das wäre echt mal was!!! Und ich bin bald in den Top 200!
> MfG Chris


 
Da hab ichs mal in die Top200 geschafft, und dann kommt der Nachwuchs und will einen "alten Herrn" wie mich dumm da stehen lassen. 
Aber bei dem was du da als Tagesration ablieferst 
Und das ohne nVidia-GPU? Nur 1090t? Alle Achtung.
Oder was faltet bei dir noch?


----------



## chris1995 (16. März 2011)

Tja ich bin ja noch jung!  Vielleicht werde ich jetz dan mal 1ne woche big wus falten!
Dan dürften es ca. 40-60k am Tag werden!
MfG CHris


----------



## der_yappi (16. März 2011)

Es wird Zeit das der Bulldozer endlich rauskommt.
Will mal wieder nen AMD-Chip
Und dann noch ne GTX560Ti dazu...


----------



## T0M@0 (16. März 2011)

Ich hoffe ich kann meinen x6 mit einem bulldozer ersetzen ohne ein neues board kaufen zu müssen. Am3 Boards sollen ja nun doch kompatibel sein, wenn es ein biosupdate gibt. Leider hab ich nur einen 790FXT chipsatz, bulldozer soll aber erst ab 8xx funzen... Naja die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. März 2011)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ich kann meinen x6 mit einem bulldozer ersetzen ohne ein neues board kaufen zu müssen. Am3 Boards sollen ja nun doch kompatibel sein, wenn es ein biosupdate gibt. Leider hab ich nur einen 790FXT chipsatz, bulldozer soll aber erst ab 8xx funzen... Naja die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt


Bist nicht der einzige der darauf hofft. 
Ich hab vielleicht einen ganz kleinen Vorteil > auf meinen Board ist ein 890FX. 
Aber eins steht mal ganz sicher fest: falls der Bulldozer doch nicht auf dem AM3-Steckplatz läuft, kauf ich mir deswegen sicher kein neues Board. 
Hoffen wir mal gemeinsam drauf das er auf AM3 funzt.


----------



## Bumblebee (16. März 2011)

sp01 schrieb:


> Hi, seit heute sind wieder alle Lüfter meines PC's im einsatz somit konnte ich das Gehäuse auch mal zum folden zulassen.
> Jetzt würd mich noch interessieren ob die Temps meiner GTX570 (non OC) soweit IO sind?
> 
> 
> ...


 
Temp's sind soweit in Ordnung - die 570er wird ordentlich warm beim Falten


----------



## magic 007 (16. März 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Temp's sind soweit in Ordnung - die 570er wird ordentlich warm beim Falten


 


Was sag ich da nur mit meiner 470?! (ca. 84*C bei f@h, aber glücklicher Weise weniger als beim zocken^^)


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. März 2011)

magic 007 schrieb:


> Was sag ich da nur mit meiner 470?! (ca. 84*C bei f@h, aber glücklicher Weise weniger als beim zocken^^)


Drohst ihr mit dem Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - CoolIT Systems Universal GPU Cooling Solution 120mm fr GTX480 CoolIT Systems Universal GPU Cooling Solution 120mm fr GTX470/480/570/580 & HD5870 40108


----------



## sp01 (16. März 2011)

Danke Bumblebee
Das schöne ist sie bleibt so gut wie unhörbar im Verglich zur 4850.


----------



## Mettsemmel (17. März 2011)

Ist das eig. normal, dass man mit dem MSI Afterburner nur ganz begrenzt übertakten kann?
Weil afair konnte man mit Rivatuner bis an die Grenzen gehn... an die kommt der Afterburner nicht einmal annähernd heran (man kriegt den Schieberegler einfahc nich weiter rüber ^^)
Hab ich ne Einstellung o.ä. übersehen?


----------



## Lorin (17. März 2011)

Wenn du die Afterburner.cfg öffnest einfach in der Zeile  _EnableUnofficialOverclocking = 0_ den wert auf _1_ setzen. Das scheint nicht immer zu klappen, je nach Systemkonfiguration, aber nen Versuch ist das ja wert.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (17. März 2011)

Ist das denn die Möglichkeit:
Folding@home: FAH Support for ATI GPUs

Der neue ATI-Core kommt kurz nach oder mit dem bald publik gemachten v7-Klient .


----------



## Bumblebee (17. März 2011)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Ist das denn die Möglichkeit:
> Folding@home: FAH Support for ATI GPUs
> 
> Der neue ATI-Core kommt kurz nach oder mit dem bald publik gemachten v7-Klient .


 
Schön, aber ....


> We want to give ATI donors a heads up that ATI does not support all of its GPUs with OpenCL (the *series 3xxx *are *not supported *and the *series 4xxx *does *not* have *sufficient OpenCL support *for efficient FAH calculations)



Somit lohnt es sich auch wieder nur für die 5xxx und die 6xxx; alles vorher bleibt "unterirdisch"

Btw. Das Changelog hier Folding@home: Progress to the v7 client release liest sich interessant


----------



## weizenleiche (17. März 2011)

Wuchey, dannkann ich ja bald mit der HD6950 falten und bin nicht auf die GTX560ti angewiesen ...
Wieviel die so schaffen ist aber nicht bekannt oder?
Genau bekannt wann der Client kommt ist nicht oder? (Deutsch ftw )


----------



## Xenturion (17. März 2011)

Hm schade dann bleibt meine 4850 fürs falten wohl nutzlos 
Andererseits gibt es damit ein guten Grund sich mal wieder was neues zu holen


----------



## Bumblebee (17. März 2011)

AirKnight schrieb:


> Genau bekannt wann der Client kommt ist nicht oder? (Deutsch ftw )


 
So genau wie der Master (btw. auf Deutsch  ) geschrieben hat

"Der neue ATI-Core kommt kurz nach oder mit dem bald publik gemachten v7-Klient"


----------



## acer86 (17. März 2011)

Ein klein wenig Hoffnung hab ich noch das meine GTS450 mit den V7 Client zusammen mit der GTX460 ihre volle Leistung ausspielen kan.

Edit: die Zweite GTS450 die immer Probleme gemacht hat scheint wieder zu Funktionieren, muss aber erst mal in eine anderen Rechner testen bevor ich sie wieder in den Faltserver baue.


----------



## magic 007 (17. März 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Drohst ihr mit dem Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - CoolIT Systems Universal GPU Cooling Solution 120mm fr GTX480 CoolIT Systems Universal GPU Cooling Solution 120mm fr GTX470/480/570/580 & HD5870 40108


 

Bis auf den Preis sehr verlockend. Allerdings würde es (eben wegen dem Preis) wohl eher ein Luftkühler werden, wenn überhaupt ein neuer. Bin ja armer Schüler...


----------



## computertod (17. März 2011)

kann mir eig. jemand sagen wieso ich für den Clienten auf der 8800GT in letzter zeit nur noch 10117er WUs bekomme?
die bringen ja nur 494 Credits


----------



## Julian Kruck (17. März 2011)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Ist das denn die Möglichkeit:
> Folding@home: FAH Support for ATI GPUs
> 
> Der neue ATI-Core kommt kurz nach oder mit dem bald publik gemachten v7-Klient .


 
na ich bin mal gespannt was der auf dem kasten hat...
werd ihn auf jeden mal auf ner hd 4850 laufen lassen. mal guggn ob er was taugt. meine 9800gt hab ich ja noch nach wie vor...


----------



## Thosch (17. März 2011)

Egal wie "gut" der ATI-Cl. wird, ich bin zufrieden mit dem Umstieg auf die 560Ti. Meine 4870 tut in nem anderen Rechner ausserhalb meines Haushaltes ihren Dienst. Dafür reicht sie noch gut aus um LS2009 "anzuzeigen".

...naaaacht !


----------



## Bumblebee (17. März 2011)

Julian Kruck schrieb:


> werd ihn auf jeden mal auf ner hd 4850 laufen lassen. mal guggn ob er was taugt. meine 9800gt hab ich ja noch nach wie vor...


 
Ich bin ja sehr ungern der Freudenkiller - aber da muss ich leider nochmals Stanford zitieren

"We want to give ATI donors a heads up that ATI does not support all of its GPUs with OpenCL (the series 3xxx are not supported and the series 4xxx does not have sufficient OpenCL support for efficient FAH calculations) "


----------



## Julian Kruck (17. März 2011)

Ja ich hab das schon gelesen, aber das bedeutet ja, dass die ned so richtig effizient arbeiten oder? oder lassen die die ganz außn vor weil se so ineffizient sind?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. März 2011)

Hört sich eher danach an als funktionieren sie gar nicht damit > "not support".


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. März 2011)

War gerade per Teamviewer bei VoodooGott unterwegs, hat schon Angst er habe das falten eingestellt weil bei ihm seit ein paar Tagen keine Punkte mehr gutgeschrieben wurden. 
Er hat ne recht heftige WU auf seinem Celeron erwischt > P10114, TPF 1h 28min. 
Deadline 40Tage, Final-Deadline 60Tage, vorraussichtliche Punkte ~5'000.


----------



## The Ian (18. März 2011)

5k?! und dann so lange berechnung...da hat doch stanfort bei der bewertung der wu was falsch gemacht


----------



## Lorin (18. März 2011)

Seit gestern abend versucht mein GPU Client seine Ergebnisse zu senden, und befindet sich deshalb im Stillstand....



Spoiler



[20:15:12] Completed 100%
[20:15:13] Successful run
[20:15:13] DynamicWrapper: Finished Work Unit: sleep=10000
[20:15:23] Reserved 75812 bytes for xtc file; Cosm status=0
[20:15:23] Allocated 75812 bytes for xtc file
[20:15:23] - Reading up to 75812 from "work/wudata_01.xtc": Read 75812
[20:15:23] Read 75812 bytes from xtc file; available packet space=786354652
[20:15:23] xtc file hash check passed.
[20:15:23] Reserved 15168 15168 786354652 bytes for arc file=<work/wudata_01.trr> Cosm status=0
[20:15:23] Allocated 15168 bytes for arc file
[20:15:23] - Reading up to 15168 from "work/wudata_01.trr": Read 15168
[20:15:23] Read 15168 bytes from arc file; available packet space=786339484
[20:15:23] trr file hash check passed.
[20:15:23] Allocated 560 bytes for edr file
[20:15:23] Read bedfile
[20:15:23] edr file hash check passed.
[20:15:23] Allocated 0 bytes for logfile
[20:15:23] Could not open/read logfile=<work/wudata_01.log>; Cosm status=-1
[20:15:23] GuardedRun: success in DynamicWrapper
[20:15:23] GuardedRun: done
[20:15:23] Run: GuardedRun completed.
[20:15:26] + Opened results file
[20:15:26] - Writing 92052 bytes of core data to disk...
[20:15:26] Done: 91540 -> 90223 (compressed to 98.5 percent)
[20:15:26]   ... Done.
[20:15:26] DeleteFrameFiles: successfully deleted file=work/wudata_01.ckp
[20:15:26] Shutting down core 
[20:15:26] 
[20:15:26] Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
[20:15:30] CoreStatus = 64 (100)
[20:15:30] Sending work to server
[20:15:30] Project: 5767 (Run 5, Clone 38, Gen 1890)
[20:15:30] - Read packet limit of 540015616... Set to 524286976.


_[20:15:30] + Attempting to send results [March 17 20:15:30 UTC]
[20:15:31] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[20:15:31] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)
[20:15:31]     (171.67.108.11:8080)
[20:15:31] + Retrying using alternative port
[20:15:33] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[20:15:33] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)
[20:15:33]     (171.67.108.11:80)
[20:15:33] - Error: Could not transmit unit 01 (completed March 17) to work server.
[20:15:33]   Keeping unit 01 in queue.
[20:15:33] Project: 5767 (Run 5, Clone 38, Gen 1890)
[20:15:33] - Read packet limit of 540015616... Set to 524286976._

Das geht dann immer so weiter, alle paar Minuten die ganze Nacht lang



Jemand ne Idee? Gibts offizielle Probleme mit den Servern?

Lorin

PS: Oh man nur Probleme grad. SMP client hat über nacht 2x ne WU abgebrochen.


Spoiler



[07:23:59] Completed 440001 out of 1000001 steps  (44%)
[07:30:12] CoreStatus = C0000005 (-1073741819)
[07:30:12] Client-core communications error: ERROR 0xc0000005
[07:30:12] Deleting current work unit & continuing...
[07:30:26] - Preparing to get new work unit...



*istgenervt*


----------



## Bumblebee (18. März 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Hört sich eher danach an als funktionieren sie gar nicht damit > "not support".


 
Also nochmal zum Mitlesen
ATI's auf Basis 3xxx werden *NICHT* unterstützt // zukünftig kann man damit nicht mehr falten
ATI's auf Basis 4xxx werden zwar unterstützt; allerdings ist der (OpenCl-)Support schlecht - daher werden diese Karten zwar mitfalten können aber keine guten Ergebnisse abliefern


----------



## acer86 (18. März 2011)

Also bleibt alles wieder mal beim alten, ATI lohnt sich wahrscheinlich wieder nicht damit zu Falten. 

Aber warten wir es ab, vielleicht können zumindest die neuen 6XXX Karten mit den Nvidia´s mithalten.

Edit: hab jetzt so eine neue BigWu 6901 nur leider zeigt HFM.net oder Fahmon keine PPD oder Credit´s an, hab beide schon upgedatet ab kein Erfolg.

*Update*: nach Neustart des Systems findet HFM.Net auch die Credits und PPD für das Projekt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. März 2011)

The Ian schrieb:


> 5k?! und dann so lange berechnung...da hat doch stanfort bei der bewertung der wu was falsch gemacht


Irgendwas muss da tatsächlich komisch gewesen sein bei der Punktebewertung > sie ist jetzt bei ihm gelistet, aber nur mit 1'798Punkten.

Edit: Wenn sich die ganze Geschichte um den Bulldozer so entwickelt wie hier beschrieben (Bulldozer passt per BIOS-Update doch auf AM3 - aber mit eingeschränkten Features - cpu, amd, am3, bulldozer), werd ich mir wohl einen Bulldozer zulegen.
Laut Asus sollte er ja auf meinem Borad nach Bios-Update laufen.


----------



## Bumblebee (18. März 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> Also bleibt alles wieder mal beim alten, ATI lohnt sich wahrscheinlich wieder nicht damit zu Falten.


Na ja - nicht so ganz
Die 5xxx und 6xxx müssten dann endlich ihr Potenzial ausspielen können



acer86 schrieb:


> ...vielleicht können zumindest die neuen 6XXX Karten mit den Nvidia´s mithalten.


 
Absolutamente 



acer86 schrieb:


> *Update*: nach Neustart des Systems findet HFM.Net auch die Credits und PPD für das Projekt.


 
Geht mit fast 28,5 KPPD auch anständig ab


----------



## weizenleiche (18. März 2011)

Wunderbar, dann werd ich mir auf meinen 890FX auch den Bulldozer draufkloppen und dann gehts los ...
11. Juni soll launch sein, das wird genial  Hoffentlich ist bis dahin auch noch der GPU Client für ATI draußen und dann wird die 6950 gequält


----------



## Bumblebee (18. März 2011)

AirKnight schrieb:


> Wunderbar, dann werd ich mir auf meinen 890FX auch den Bulldozer draufkloppen und dann gehts los ...


 
.... mit den Problemen (möglicherweise // hoffe nicht)

Die Fakten, die man bis jetzt hört, tönen nicht (nur) nach "Gutelaunerundherum"

Ich werfe nur mal ein launiges "Spannungs-Spitzen" in die Runde
Als Besitzer von Board's die die Bulldozer (mit BIOS-up) eigentlich abkönnten bin ich natürlich auch gespannt
Aber eben auch kritisch...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. März 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Als Besitzer von Board's die die Bulldozer (mit BIOS-up) eigentlich abkönnten bin ich natürlich auch gespannt
> Aber eben auch kritisch...


Sprichst du da gerade dein Asus Crosshair IV Formula an?


----------



## caine2011 (18. März 2011)

weiß wer wie das potential denn bei dem neuen f@h client für die ati gpu´s aussieht gibts da schon iwo was

gerade die 5870 kriegt man ja für unter 150€ gebraucht überall...lächz


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. März 2011)

@caine2011: Der Client kommt erst noch.


----------



## nfsgame (18. März 2011)

Schonmal jemand den Kumpel gehabt ?


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (18. März 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Schonmal jemand den Kumpel gehabt ?


 
jop massig 33k ppd auf nem sandy bridge machen die dinger, falte grade nur kleine smp wu´s und die dinger sind ein segen wie ich finde.

ohne oc machen die wus immer noch 22k ppd.

mfg


----------



## weizenleiche (18. März 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:
			
		

> .... mit den Problemen (möglicherweise // hoffe nicht)
> 
> Die Fakten, die man bis jetzt hört, tönen nicht (nur) nach "Gutelaunerundherum"
> 
> ...



Nunja zur Not muss dann halt doch ein neues Board her, wäre aber schade... mein schönes crosshair...

Asus hat da ja wenigstens schonmal eine Vorabversion des "Bulldozer BIOS" freigegeben.


----------



## nfsgame (18. März 2011)

Dann gibts bestimmt nen nächstes Crosshair.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (18. März 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Schonmal jemand den Kumpel gehabt ?


 
ich hatte schon mal eine P7152
hat bei mir nette 3300PPD gemacht


----------



## nfsgame (18. März 2011)

Na Bumblebee, das schreit doch geradezu nach nem neuen Falter auf Basis eines Rampage 3 Formula . Gratz zum Lesertest!


----------



## Henninges (18. März 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Schonmal jemand den Kumpel gehabt ?



yo...

 Project ID: 7149
 Core: GRO-A3
 Credit: 585
 Frames: 100


 Name: i7-870
 Path: C:\Users\Locke\folding@home_smp\
 Number of Frames Observed: 100

 Min. Time / Frame : 00:03:43 - 16.036,2 PPD
 Avg. Time / Frame : 00:04:27 - 12.240,3 PPD


----------



## Bumblebee (18. März 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Na Bumblebee, das schreit doch geradezu nach nem neuen Falter auf Basis eines Rampage 3 Formula . Gratz zum Lesertest!


 
Na du bist aber wieder eine Petze 

Ja, stimmt, für die, die sich jetzt gerade etwas am Kopf kratzen..
Ich habe die grosse Ehre und das Vergnügen (siehe hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...t-zwei-asus-rampage-iii-formula-new-post.html) eines von zwei Asus Rampage-III-Formula "probezufahren"

Natürlich, wie nfs richtig vermutet, wird der Schwerpunkt auf dem Falten liegen - nach Abschluss des Testes wird das Board und die restliche Hardware meinen Stromverbrauch mit 24/7* BIG*-Falten weiter in die Höhe treiben

Gleichzeitig hoffe ich so noch etwas mehr Werbung für das folding zu machen


----------



## mattinator (18. März 2011)

Lorin schrieb:


> Seit gestern abend versucht mein GPU Client seine Ergebnisse zu senden, und befindet sich deshalb im Stillstand....
> Jemand ne Idee? Gibts offizielle Probleme mit den Servern?


 
Sind einige Server down (server status for Folding@home):


> 171.67.108.25	CS 5	vsp19v	-	accept	DOWN	-	-	-	-	-	-	-	-	-	-	-	-	-	-	-	-	-	-	-	1	-	-	-	-	-	-	-	-	-	-	-	-	;	-	-	-	-	-	-	-	-	-	vsp19v
> 171.67.108.26	CS 6	vsp09a	-	accept	DOWN	-	-	-	-	-	-	-	-	-	-	-	-	-	-	-	-	-	-	-	1	-	-	-	-	-	-	-	-	-	-	-	-	;	-	-	-	-	-	-	-	-	-	vsp09a
> 
> 171.67.108.11	GPU	vsp07v	-	full	DOWN	-	-	-	-	-	-	-	-	-	-	-	-	-	-	-	-	-	-	-	1	171.64.122.86
> -	-	-	W; W;	12, 12	6.119, 6.119	-	49, 49	64, 64	-	-	; , 2, 2	F, A	8080G, 8080G	-	-	-	-	-	-	-	vsp07v



Bei mir "lumpern" auch ein paar fertige Projekte rum. Zum Glück sind's nur GPU-Projekte, mit einigem Puffer zur deadline und ohne verlorenen Bonus.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. März 2011)

mattinator schrieb:


> Sind einige Server down (server status for Folding@home):
> 
> 
> Bei mir "lumpern" auch ein paar fertige Projekte rum. Zum Glück sind's nur GPU-Projekte, mit einigem Puffer zur deadline und ohne verlorenen Bonus.


An was sieht man das WU's nicht gesendet wurden? FAHlog ständig kontrollieren? 

Hab heute meinen Filter bekommen, ist auch schon eingebaut. Bild ist in ein paar Minuten online.


----------



## caine2011 (18. März 2011)

@bumble herzlichen glückwunsch zum mb, dann sehen wir bald ne 400 000 bei deinen ppd?

ohne dich sähe es traurig mit den ppd aus unseres team  (derzeit 22% unserer tagesproduktion)

was machen wir eigentlich aktiv um neue member zu gewinnen, außer mundpropaganda?

gabs da nciht schon planungen hier öfters?

wir d da iwas auch umgesetzt?

mfg caine2011


----------



## nichtraucher91 (18. März 2011)

bumble glückwunsch! 
Ich denke das setzt ein deutliches Zeichen, dass die Red uns indirekt doch noch unterstützt. 
Vllt sollte man mal anfragen, ob man die Stromrechnung teilweise bei ihnen absetzen kann


----------



## mattinator (18. März 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> An was sieht man das WU's nicht gesendet wurden? FAHlog ständig kontrollieren?



Im HFM.NET die Projekte durchblättern, links im Queuebereich unter Status: ReadyForUpload.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perseus88 (18. März 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Schonmal jemand den Kumpel gehabt ?


 
Ja und jetzt eine 9653 wu ohne angabe.


----------



## chris1995 (18. März 2011)

mein i7 970 hat zur zeit ca. 21000ppd, noch 6 wus dan werden bigs gefaltet!
MfG Chris


----------



## Bumblebee (18. März 2011)

chris1995 schrieb:


> mein i7 970 hat zur zeit ca. 21000ppd, noch 6 wus dan werden bigs gefaltet!
> MfG Chris


 
... und das wird dann richtig gut - wenn deine *BIG*'s auch noch "einschlagen"
Ich wünsche dir als erstes dann gleich mal eine 6901 - da fliegen dir die Socken weg


----------



## Gast3737 (19. März 2011)

noch zwei Biggies und ich bin Top 40...

ja chris aus 21k werden dann locker 35 k werden


----------



## Schmicki (19. März 2011)

Hach, ihr mit euren *BIG*'s! 
Da wird man ja ganz neidisch! Ab welcher Taktung lohnt sich das Big-Falten mit einem i7 920? Ich bin nämlich zu blöd einen stabilen Takt über 3,2 GHz zu finden. 
Ich muss gestehen, dass ich mich (bis jetzt) kaum mit Übertakten beschäftigt habe. Zeit ist Geld und von beidem hat man zu wenig!


----------



## Gast3737 (19. März 2011)

beim i7 ist es meist auch noch was anderes was du vom Voltage erhöhen musst um auf 4,0 ghz zu kommen...4,0 schafft man bei entsprechender Kühlung locker..

3,2 geht doch auch schon, aber bedenke die Zeit bis zur Deadline ist auch entsprechend kürzer, so könnte es unter Umständen auch knapp werden, diese zu erreichen.


----------



## Bumblebee (19. März 2011)

Schmicki schrieb:


> Hach, ihr mit euren *BIG*'s!
> Da wird man ja ganz neidisch! Ab welcher Taktung lohnt sich das Big-Falten mit einem i7 920?


 
Also (wie Rune ja auch schon geschrieben hat) mit 3.2 GHz bist du schon "bei den Leuten"; mehr ist logischerweise schneller 
Es bleibt dann eben weniger Luft bis zur Deadline



Schmicki schrieb:


> Ich muss gestehen, dass ich mich (bis jetzt) kaum mit Übertakten beschäftigt habe. Zeit ist Geld und von beidem hat man zu wenig!


 
Das war schon immer so, einmal fängt man an - dann kriegt man Appetit 


Nur noch schnell die Daten von meinem 920er (der in "Kiste 2")

OC auf 3570 MHz (170x21) // Voltage 1.168V // Luftkühlung // Kerntemp. rund 70°
Faltet im Moment eine 6901 und wird über 1 Tag vor der Deadline fertig


----------



## caine2011 (19. März 2011)

hy ich habe projekte p11225 und p11237 auf meiner gtx560ti laufen die bringen 912pkt. und machen um die 19500-20k ppd 

sind die neu?

mfg caine2011


----------



## nfsgame (19. März 2011)

Nö, die 912er sind sehr beliebte und seltene Units die viiieeel PD bringen.


----------



## caine2011 (19. März 2011)

ok also ist das eher zufall....


mfg caine2011


----------



## acer86 (19. März 2011)

Schmicki schrieb:


> Hach, ihr mit euren *BIG*'s!
> Da wird man ja ganz neidisch! Ab welcher Taktung lohnt sich das Big-Falten mit einem i7 920? Ich bin nämlich zu blöd einen stabilen Takt über 3,2 GHz zu finden.
> Ich muss gestehen, dass ich mich (bis jetzt) kaum mit Übertakten beschäftigt habe. Zeit ist Geld und von beidem hat man zu wenig!


 
Hi

auf jedenfall solltest du es mit den 21er Multi versuchen auf 4,0Ghz zu kommen, geht auch mit den 20er Multi aber da brauchst du mehr strom und hast natürlich mehr wärme.

bei mein System war es so das ich ab einer Frequenz von 3,8Ghz den Ram Takt Manuell Runter setzten musste.

Meine Einstellungen für 24/7 Falten auf 4,011Ghz :  (für 4,2Ghz brauch ich bei mein CPU schon 1,36V!! das ist auf Dauer nicht gut für die CPU und der Strom verbrauch steigt zu weit an)

191X21 = 4011Mhz
1,283V Vcore
DDR3 = 1144Mhz 
der Rest steht auf Auto

Max. Kern temp 70C° mit Wakü


----------



## chris1995 (19. März 2011)

ich hab jetzt 30k am tag, mit normalen wus mein i7 läuft jetzt als 980x . CPU level up sei Dank!(Rampage 3 Extreme)

edit: bin jetzt in den top 200!

Chris


----------



## Gast3737 (19. März 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> 191X21 = 4011Mhz
> 1,283V Vcore
> DDR3 = 1144Mhz
> der Rest steht auf Auto
> ...


 
alles auf Auto?

habe ich bei mir nicht...das erklärt auch warum du bei 4,2 ghz 1,36v brauchst, du musst die Voltages zum größtenteil fixen und die QPIVTT auf 1,35 v erhöhen(1,35 v ist maximum, mehr nicht!!!!)..das hilft manchmal noch was an Strom zu sparen..


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. März 2011)

So, heute bin ich ein grösses Stück ärmer geworden > BMW K 1600GT bestellt.


----------



## acer86 (19. März 2011)

Aha, hab mich noch nicht so viel mit der i7 Übertaktung auseinander gesetzt, wollte das System möglichst Stabil und schnell auf 24/7 ausrichten, sicherlich kan man noch mehr raus hohlen, werde da mal in der Sommer Pause etwas probieren, aber denk mal das ich bei den 4,01 Ghz bleiben werde.


----------



## Gast3737 (19. März 2011)

bei mir haben sich auch die 4,011 als Praktikabler erwiesen...4,16 geht auch noch aber 4,2 wollen nicht stabil...


(4000 Beitrag von mir)


----------



## Henninges (19. März 2011)

vielleicht sollte ich auch anfangen meine 870er zu oc'en...


----------



## caine2011 (19. März 2011)

gz zum 4000.

mehr spannung probiert?  gibt ja 3 die man für stabi erhöhen kann bei nem 1366 sys


----------



## acer86 (19. März 2011)

Noch mal eine Kurze Feststellung zu den Mischbetrieb mit Nvidia Karten die Unterschiedliche Shader Anzahlen haben. 

So wie es Aussieht liegt es nicht allein am Client, bei den neueren WU´s ala 68xx kommt es ja wie gesagt zu den Aus bremsen der Karte mit der geringeren Shader zahl, z.b. GTX460 12000PPD GTS 450 statt 9400 nur noch 7800PPD 

Jetzt haben beide Karten eine der Älteren Wu´s bekommen 912er, da tritt das Problem mit den Aus bremsen nicht auf


----------



## Bumblebee (19. März 2011)

Na herrlitsch 

Ich übe seit heute Mittag an einem der Systeme rum

Entweder ist die 1090-CPU verreckt oder es hat das Crosshair IV Formula gehimmelt
Nun mag ich nimmer basteln - werde dann morgen die andere 1090er rüberbauen um zu sehen was geht ....


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. März 2011)

@Bumblebee: Du meinst aber nicht gerade den 1090t und das Board von mir, oder?


----------



## Thosch (19. März 2011)

... ruhe das Teil, welches auch immer, in Frieden und halte niemanden mehr von PPDs ab !!


----------



## Bumblebee (20. März 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @Bumblebee: Du meinst aber nicht gerade den 1090t und das Board von mir, oder?


 
Eben dieses - leider .....


----------



## caine2011 (20. März 2011)

@bumble

das tut mit leid...

ist denn schon näheres bekannt, was da jetzt genau kaputt ist?

@acer86

das mit den unterschiedlichen shaderzahlen ist dann aber ausgesprochen komisch, weil die units ja eigentlich alle auf dem fahcore15 laufen und auch alle gleich reagieren sollten

hast du das problem nr oder triit das mit der kartenkonstellation häufiger auf?

mfg caine2011


----------



## mattinator (20. März 2011)

caine2011 schrieb:


> @acer86
> 
> das mit den unterschiedlichen shaderzahlen ist dann aber ausgesprochen komisch, weil die units ja eigentlich alle auf dem fahcore15 laufen und auch alle gleich reagieren sollten
> 
> hast du das problem nr oder triit das mit der kartenkonstellation häufiger auf?


 
Glaube mich zu erinnern, dass man den Effekt mit der -forcegpu-Option umgehen kann. In Deinem Fall also 





> -forcegpu nvidia_g80


 bzw. mit dem GPU3-Client sogar schon 





> -forcegpu nvidia_fermi


EDIT: Außerdem würde ich den GPU-Cores mit setpriority "auf die Beine" helfen.


----------



## Bumblebee (20. März 2011)

Ok, jetzt ist es (leider) amtlich

Sowohl die 1090T-CPU als auch das Crosshair IV Formula habe uns verlassen 
Keine Ahnung was genau der Grund ist/war

Besonders ärgerlich, da das die Platform mit den beiden 460ern und der 570er (alles @WaKü) war 
Stellt euch also auf einen *merklichen* Drop meiner Punkte ein


----------



## Henninges (20. März 2011)

mein beileid...


----------



## caine2011 (20. März 2011)

das ist traurig ist denn schon ersatz geplant?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. März 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ok, jetzt ist es (leider) amtlich
> 
> Sowohl die 1090T-CPU als auch das Crosshair IV Formula habe uns verlassen




Willst du beim 1090t einen Garantieanlauf starten?
Hab nachgeschaut, der 1090t hab ich am 19.9 gekauft.

Da kriegt man ja ein schlechtes Gewissen. 


Da muss man sich erst drann wieder gewöhnen: bei den aktuellen P10***/11*** schafft es die GTS450 mit den GTX460 gleichzuziehen oder sogar zu überhohlen.


----------



## Gast3737 (20. März 2011)

das ist ein rabenschwarzer Sonntag in der Faltgeschichte


----------



## Bumblebee (20. März 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Willst du beim 1090t einen Garantieanlauf starten?
> Hab nachgeschaut, der 1090t hab ich am 19.9 gekauft.


 
Werde ich tun - allerdings habe ich in der Zeit selber ja auch eine 1090t gekauft; lasse ich dann darüber laufen

Ersatzboard werde ich wohl oder übel bestellen müssen - passt aber echt grad schlecht in meine Finanzen



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Da kriegt man ja ein schlechtes Gewissen.


 
Brauchst du nicht Shit happens - und hätte ja auch halten können


----------



## chris1995 (20. März 2011)

Beileid auch von mir!
Trotzdem schönen Sonntag.
Bei mir hat sich das Dlan verabschiedet, jetzt läuft das laptop per w-lan im internet und spielt jetzt acesspoint!
Chris


----------



## The Master of MORARE (20. März 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ok, jetzt ist es (leider) amtlich
> 
> Sowohl die 1090T-CPU als auch das Crosshair IV Formula habe uns verlassen
> Keine Ahnung was genau der Grund ist/war


 
Mein 1090T läuft aus unerklärlichen Gründen auch nicht mehr stabil :/.
Mist ist das. Wehe das Lag an den 4GHz. *grrr*.


----------



## nfsgame (20. März 2011)

Großes 1090T-Abröcheln ?


----------



## Henninges (20. März 2011)

<--- war's nicht...


----------



## Julian Kruck (20. März 2011)

mein beileid @ bumble...

mein 1100T faltet fleißig vor sich hin und freut sich bester gesundheit  bin mit meinen 3,485 vollstens zufrieden, und undervolted auch


----------



## T0M@0 (20. März 2011)

Hab mir eine 2. Gtx 460 bestellt. Mal gucken ob mein NT das noch schafft. XD


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. März 2011)

@TOM@0: Kühlung optimieren nicht vergessen > 2. GTX460 heizt System extrem auf, rede aus Erfahrung.


----------



## T0M@0 (20. März 2011)

hab ich mir auch gedacht und noch ein großes gehäuse gekauft xD Fractal Design Define XL schwarz (FD-CA-DEF-XL-BL) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

mal gucken wann das zeug hier ist, ich werde berichten wie die temps so sind


----------



## Bumblebee (20. März 2011)

Ja, eine zweite GraKa (nicht nur, aber auch eine 460er) hilft ganz schön dabei mit, dass es im Gehäuse subtropisch wird
Da ist Kühlung bzw. Lüftung essentiell

Und dann noch dieses:

Es ist schon fast unanständig wie gut die (kleinen) Fermi's sind

Eine GTS 250 (Kostenpunkt noch ca. 90 Euro) erfaltet im Moment (WU 10112) rund 5000 PPD // Stromverbrauch 106 Watt max.
Eine GTS *4*50 (Kostenpunkt auch ca. 90 Euro) bringt es bei gleichem Stromverbrauch (WU 10966) auf 13300 PPD

Und - der Vollständigkeit halber - eine GTX560Ti (für etwa das doppelte Geld) bei max 170 Watt (WU 11243) liefert ca. 18000 PPD


----------



## Gast3737 (20. März 2011)

also würde sich die 560ti nur lohnen wenn man damit noch spielen möchte...sonst ist das Falt_kosten-verhältnis nicht so pralle..


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. März 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Eine GTS *4*50 (Kostenpunkt auch ca. 90 Euro) bringt es bei gleichem Stromverbrauch (WU 10966) auf 13300 PPD


Je nach WU hab ich schon maximal 15984PPD (z.B. P10964) gesehn. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Jason D. Runè: Das sind die momentanen 912/925WU's > bei dennen macht der Takt mehr aus als die Anzahl der Streamprozessoren.


----------



## Henninges (21. März 2011)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> hab ich mir auch gedacht und noch ein großes gehäuse gekauft xD Fractal Design Define XL schwarz (FD-CA-DEF-XL-BL) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
> 
> mal gucken wann das zeug hier ist, ich werde berichten wie die temps so sind


 
das ist wirklich ein riese...bis auf die billig wirkende stummelfüsse eine brachiale erscheinung...hab den tower hier beim lokalen händler gesehen...


----------



## Gast3737 (21. März 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> [..]
> @Jason D. Runè: Das sind die momentanen 912/925WU's > bei dennen macht der Takt mehr aus als die Anzahl der Streamprozessoren.


 wenn man aber davon ausgeht das die 912/925er ehr selten sind ist es ehr sinnfrei, für die masse der WU's diese dann zu kaufen, wenn mann damit eh nicht spielen will...denn für doppelten Preis müsste sie auch doppelt besser sein...oder man könnte noch ne Weile warten bis die Preise attraktiver werden, dann würde es sich wieder lohnen.
Aber lohnt es sich dann auch vom Falt/Watt-Verhältnis?

Übrigens man darf auch Rune nur Jason oder Sven sagen, habe ich auch kein Problem mit!


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (21. März 2011)

moin moin,

evga hat sich dazu entschieden meine gtx570 trotz registrierung und so weiter nicht umzutauschen, so ist die graka den leisen falttod(mit explosion und kleinem feuer) gestorben.
soviel zu 10 jahren garantie auf oc und lüfterwechsel...

dafür falten jetzt der i7, die 9600gt(momentan meine main karte..xD ), gts250 und ein phenom 2 x4 955 sporadisch weiter, bis die stromabrechnung kommt und ich entscheiden kann ob ich 24/7 weiter mach oder nicht.

mfg


----------



## Bumblebee (21. März 2011)

xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> moin moin,
> 
> evga hat sich dazu entschieden meine gtx570 trotz registrierung und so weiter nicht umzutauschen, so ist die graka den leisen falttod(mit explosion und kleinem feuer) gestorben.
> soviel zu 10 jahren garantie auf oc und lüfterwechsel...


 
Also ja, die Sache mit einem Lüfterwechsel ist immer heikel
und
Ich muss leider sagen, dass EVGA nicht mehr die Firma ist die sie noch vor ein paar Jahren war
Irgendwie hat sie die Realität eingeholt - sie sind immer noch ok. - aber nicht mehr so besonders

@Rune
Ja, alter Freund, genauso "propagiere" ich das auch schon länger
Also 450er wenn man(n) nur falten will; 460er (bzw. jetzt natürlich auf jeden Fall 560Ti) wenn man(n) auch mit "anständigen Werten" spielen möchte


----------



## weizenleiche (21. März 2011)

Hat irgendwer hier interesse an einer neuwertigen gtx560ti von msi ? tf2? 
Warte auf den ATI Client, brauche die Karte eig. nimmer 

Was hab ich eigentlich für Vorteile, bzw. wann setze ich auf eine Linux Faltmaschine?


----------



## T0M@0 (21. März 2011)

Die threadverwaltung ist anscheinend besser, wodurch smp und bigwu mehr ppd abwerfen. Aber sofern auch eine graka mitfalten soll wirds schwierig. Das geht dann nur emuliert und dort gehen viele ppd verloren. Ich würde linux nur einsetzen, wenn nur mit cpu gefaltet werden soll. Oder halt in einer vm (da muss man aber gucken ob es wirklich effizienter ist)


----------



## davidof2001 (21. März 2011)

Werden beim tray Client eigentlich auch irgendwann Bonuspunkte vergeben? Ich habe jetzt auf Arbeit einen C2D mit 2,83 GHz zwei Clients eingerichtet und die haben jetzt eine WU (beide genau das gleiche) mit 69 Punkten und sollen beide so um die 500PPD bringen. Mal sehen wie es morgen früh aussieht. 
Oder würde es mehr bringen einen SMP Client zu installieren?
Würde sich das Arbeitstechnisch anders bemerkbar machen als die zwei tray clients?


----------



## The Ian (21. März 2011)

mit low priority würde man wenig unterschied merken bei normaler arbeit, aber wesentlich mehr ppd erreichen...wenn du jetzt aber nicht dein eigener chef bist, dann sollte man vorsichtig sein, da man dadurch ein erhöten stromverbrauch verursacht, was nicht jeder chef toll findet


----------



## davidof2001 (21. März 2011)

Das mit dem Strom geht schon in Ordung. Die Kiste läuft eh 24/7. Also wäre der Konsole Client effektiver? Oder kann man beim tray Client auch auf SMP umschwenken?


----------



## nfsgame (21. März 2011)

Sprich es mit deinem Chef ab!

Das ist kein Ratschlag, das ist ein Befehl .


----------



## Henninges (21. März 2011)

agree!

wenn das nicht mit dem arbeitgeber abgekaspert ist, wäre das ein kündigungsgrund !


----------



## der_yappi (21. März 2011)

AirKnight schrieb:


> Hat irgendwer hier interesse an einer neuwertigen gtx560ti von msi ? tf2?
> Warte auf den ATI Client, brauche die Karte eig. nimmer
> 
> Was hab ich eigentlich für Vorteile, bzw. wann setze ich auf eine Linux Faltmaschine?


 
Hättest das nicht früher sagen können 
Ich hab mir nämlich am Freitag ne neue TwinFrozrII bestellt und warte grade drauf.
Mist - hinterher ist man immer klüger.


----------



## davidof2001 (21. März 2011)

Ich werde es mit ihm auch nochmal abkaspern. Dem Admin ist es jedenfalls egal. 

Aber vielleicht gibt es noch Antworten auf meine Fragen?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. März 2011)

davidof2001 schrieb:


> Aber vielleicht gibt es noch Antworten auf meine Fragen?


Wenn du die Deadline beim SMP einhalten kannst, dann ganz klar SMP > gibt mehr Punkte.
Falls du nicht weiss ob es reicht > ausprobieren. 

Arbeitstechnisch solltes du es nicht merken, der SMP greift sich ja nur die freie CPU-Kapazität ab.


----------



## der_yappi (21. März 2011)

Bei Arbeitgebern sollte her MUSS man sich vorher absichern.
War ja in allen Medien:
Frau wegen nem Pfandbon entlassen
ITler wegen dem aufladen eines Segways gefeuert
Die können dich schon feuern wenn du nur dein Handy ohne zu fragen auflädst.

Also lieber doppelt absichern.
Die Punkte die du da faltest sind eine potentielle Kündigung nicht wert


----------



## davidof2001 (21. März 2011)

So, ich hab es ja verstanden und werde es auch nochmal ganz genau abkaspern. 
Trotzdem noch eine Frage. Kann man beim Tray Client auch einfach eine Verknüpfung anlegen und diese dann mit den flags -smp2 -local bestücken. Oder braucht es für den SMP den Console Client?


----------



## Julian Kruck (21. März 2011)

Es wird der smp benötigt. tray lastet nur einen Kern aus...


----------



## davidof2001 (21. März 2011)

Gut, Danke für die Info. Ist der neue SMP 6.34 überhaupt noch für Win XP zu gebrauchen oder sollte ich da eher den alten 6.30 nehmen?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. März 2011)

davidof2001 schrieb:


> Gut, Danke für die Info. Ist der neue SMP 6.34 überhaupt noch für Win XP zu gebrauchen oder sollte ich da eher den alten 6.30 nehmen?


Mein Faltserver läuft auch auf XP und da läuft der SMP 6.34 wunderbar.


----------



## weizenleiche (22. März 2011)

der_yappi schrieb:
			
		

> Hättest das nicht früher sagen können
> Ich hab mir nämlich am Freitag ne neue TwinFrozrII bestellt und warte grade drauf.
> Mist - hinterher ist man immer klüger.



Wo ist das problem? 2 sind bessert als eine xD


----------



## Bumblebee (22. März 2011)

AirKnight schrieb:


> Hat irgendwer hier interesse an einer neuwertigen gtx560ti von msi ? tf2?


 
Nur der Vollständigkeit halber:

Interesse ja - sogar "ordentlich"
Aber da ich in der Schweiz bin würde das die ganze Sache rabiat verteuern - leider


----------



## The Ian (22. März 2011)

warum würde sich das verteuern?? muss man das etwa versteuern, wenn mans als "geschenk" geschickt bekommt oder warum?


----------



## der_yappi (22. März 2011)

AirKnight schrieb:


> Wo ist das problem? 2 sind bessert als eine xD


 
Schon 
Aber bei nur 500Watt am NT und keinem Platz im Gehäuse 
nfs hat ja schon gefragt ob ich meine 260er GTX weiter falten lassen will


----------



## nfsgame (22. März 2011)

The Ian schrieb:


> warum würde sich das verteuern?? muss man das etwa versteuern, wenn mans als "geschenk" geschickt bekommt oder warum?


 
30€ Versand ftw!


----------



## Bumblebee (22. März 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> 30€ Versand ftw!


 
Absolut (leider) richtig

Damit sich das für mich auch nur annähernd lohnen würde (gegenüber Neukauf in der Schweiz)
- dürfte ich dir maximal 170 Euronen rüberschieben
- müsste alles Andere (Versand / Zoll / was auch immer) von dir übernommen werden

Und das scheint mir für dich kein allzu gutes Geschäft zu sein


----------



## The Ian (22. März 2011)

hmm gut mit sowas hätt ich nu nicht gerechnet...


----------



## weizenleiche (22. März 2011)

Alles klar wer nimmt sie dann?


----------



## PCGHGS (22. März 2011)

Hallo,

ich hab da ein großes Problem:
Mein Athlon X2 220 (Faltet nicht) ist immer nach 3 Tagen zu 100% durch svhost.exe (Hostprozess für Windows Dienste) ausgelastet.

Dadurch falten meine beiden Grafikkarten (gts 450 und 8800 gt) nicht mehr 

Windows 7 HP 64bit ist auf dem aktuellen Stand (bis auf SP1)

Mit Setpriority funktioniert das herabsetzen des Dienstes *nicht* --> Fehler Meldung 
Mit dem Taskmanager funktioniert das herabsetzten (von normal auf niedrig)
Jetz faltet aber nur die gts 

Windows abmelden funktioniert auch nicht

Habt ihr eine Idee wie ich das lösen kann ohne Windows neu auf zu setzten?


----------



## nfsgame (22. März 2011)

Abschießen im Taskmanager (Prozessstruktur beenden). Mach ich auch. Ist irgendeine spinnende Komponente im WLAN-Dienst.


----------



## PCGHGS (22. März 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Abschießen im Taskmanager (Prozessstruktur beenden). Mach ich auch. Ist irgendeine spinnende Komponente im WLAN-Dienst.


 
ok 

P.S:
Wlan funktionierte auch nicht mehr (Fritz!Wlan)


----------



## T0M@0 (22. März 2011)

Versuch doch mal alle treiber der netzwerkkomponenten neu zu installieren.

-----------------------

Gtx 460 und neues gehäuse sind angekommen. Umbau ist abgeschlossen, aber ich kann erst morgen abend weiter falten  das atx kabel ist zu kurz... Verdammt


----------



## ernei (23. März 2011)

AirKnight schrieb:


> Hat irgendwer hier interesse an einer neuwertigen gtx560ti von msi ? tf2?


Interesse, PN ist unterwegs.


----------



## weizenleiche (23. März 2011)

Wuchhhh...
Ich mach erstmal Mittach ._.

Was schafft die PS3 eig. so im falten? Mein Hauptsystem werde ich nämlich höchstwahrscheinlich komplett verkaufen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. März 2011)

AirKnight schrieb:


> Was schafft die PS3 eig. so im falten? Mein Hauptsystem werde ich nämlich höchstwahrscheinlich komplett verkaufen.


~1'000PPD.

Ich werd das Falten mit der PS3 nächstens einstellen, falte noch bis ich die 3'000WU's komplett habe (~30WU's).
So lang es keine Bonuspunkte bei der PS3 gibt lohnd es sich nicht > aus heutiger Sicht zu ineffitzient (zwischen 8,3 und 12,5PPD/W).


----------



## The Ian (23. März 2011)

mal ne frage...was meint ihr...gibt es leute, die interesse an limitierter hardware haben
habe einen ninja cupfer (limitiert auf 600 in deutschland) und überlege mir den zu verkaufen...da der für heutige platformen nicht mehr geeignet wäre, würde es sich allerdings nur als reines sammlerexemplar verkaufen
wenn ja...damals zum kaufpreis von 60€...wie viel jetzt (noch) wert


----------



## tripod (23. März 2011)

wollte mich mal noch "offiziell" in die sommerpause verabschieden 

grund: es wird einfach zu warm im zimmer bei 24/7 folding.
abends anwerfen und morgens ausschalten kommt insofern nicht in frage, da ich sonst jetzt schon temperaturen von über 25° im zimmer habe, sollte ich vergessen den faltknecht auszuschalten.

mit meiner "produktion" diesen winter bin ich recht zufrieden.
1mio und 2mio punktemarke überschritten.
internes ranking von irgendwas >100 auf derzeit platz 59 hochgefoldet.

heizung war hier im zimmer den ganzen winter über aus 
es hat mich nie gefroren. 

ab oktober werde ich vermutlich dann wieder am start sein


----------



## nfsgame (23. März 2011)

Man sieht sich .

Stromrechnung is heute gekommen... 8200kwh in einem Abrechnungszeitraum bei drei Personen .


----------



## mattinator (23. März 2011)

The Ian schrieb:


> damals zum kaufpreis von 60€...wie viel jetzt (noch) wert


 
Hmm, 'ne Tonne Kupfer bringt momentan knapp 9500 $, der Kühler also ca. 9,50 $ (Kupferpreis | Kupfer | Kupferkurs | Kupferzertifikate | Zertifikate auf Kupfer). Vllt. hast Du vom Schrott-Preis einen besseren Ertrag. Sry, die Vorlage musste ich einfach nutzen.


----------



## T0M@0 (23. März 2011)

so, 2. GTX460 drin und faltet (aber leider musste ich nun 2 Netzteile verbauen, da ich noch keine ATX Verlängerung bekommen habe)


----------



## Julian Kruck (23. März 2011)

funktioniert das mit einem 2. netzteil? hab gehört dass es da zu problemen kommt, wenn es unterschiedliche netzteile sind, weil die karte ja auch saft über den pcie-slot bekomtm der ja vom anderen nt versorgt wird...


----------



## nfsgame (23. März 2011)

Wenn man das Einschaltsignal syncronisiert sollte das eig passen.


----------



## The Ian (23. März 2011)

tripod schrieb:


> wollte mich mal noch "offiziell" in die sommerpause verabschieden
> 
> grund: es wird einfach zu warm im zimmer bei 24/7 folding.


 
wo wohnst du denn , dass es bei dir jetzt schon zu warm wird?! fenster aufmachen wäre da ne möglichkeit


----------



## T0M@0 (23. März 2011)

Julian Kruck schrieb:


> funktioniert das mit einem 2. netzteil? hab gehört dass es da zu problemen kommt, wenn es unterschiedliche netzteile sind, weil die karte ja auch saft über den pcie-slot bekomtm der ja vom anderen nt versorgt wird...



bis jetzt funktioniert es 



nfsgame schrieb:


> Wenn man das Einschaltsignal syncronisiert sollte das eig passen.


 
hab einfach das zuerst eingeschaltet, das nicht am Mainboard ist und hat gleich geklappt


----------



## The Ian (24. März 2011)

iwie gehts nimmer so recht vorran in der teamwertung...macht mal was xD ein platz in 11 monaten ist mir n bissel zu wenig


----------



## Thosch (24. März 2011)

Vllt. haben wir zu wenige "Aktivisten", ooooooder 'Ironie on' zu viele "Winterfalter" ...  'Ironie off'  *wink*


----------



## caine2011 (24. März 2011)

ich kann derzeit auch nicht mehr falten für eine woche...

weil ich umziehe wollte ich meinen rechner bei einem kumpel unterestellen aber der pc hat den raum(12qm) innerhalb von 8h von 18° auf 26° hochgeheizt und dan mein kumpel da auch pennen wollte...

wusste nicht dass die abwärme von nem p2 955@3,6 + gtx560ti so groß ist...

mfg caine2011


----------



## The Ian (24. März 2011)

wie kann man in win7 die indizierung definitiv ausschalten? ich habs in den ordner/laufwerkseigenschaften eingestellt, allerdings macht er es immernoch
geht darum, dass ich einen ordner habe, der videos enthält und dann immer ewig braucht beim öffnen des ordners wenn oben in der pfadangabe dieser ladebalken durchläuft...und nebenbei haut es mir dann immer den ram voll wenn er das macht


----------



## Bumblebee (24. März 2011)

The Ian schrieb:


> wie kann man in win7 die indizierung definitiv ausschalten? ich habs in den ordner/laufwerkseigenschaften eingestellt, allerdings macht er es immernoch




Start ->Suche "Indizierungsoptionen"
Indizierungsoptionen -> Ändern -> Ausgewählte Orte 
Bei denen, die du nicht brauchst den Haken wegmachen und gut iss 

Und/oder in den Diensten "Windows Search" deaktivieren.

Dann:
Irgendwie sind wir - ich vermute Datenbankprobleme/-Umstellungen/-Cheat/-Murphy - plötzlich wieder auf Platz 19; nicht erschrecken

Dann2:
Neues Board (wieder ein Crossfire IV Formula; man will ja nicht den allfälligen "Bulldozer-Bonus" verschenken) verbaut und läuft
Ich habe sogar den 1090T wieder zum Laufen gebracht; allerdings nur *unter*taktet und es ist unklar wie lange er noch überlebt


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. März 2011)

@Bumbelbee: Der 1090t war niegelnagelneu und jetzt am abkratzen. 
Red ihm gut zu das er bis zum Marktstart der Bulldozer durchhält.


----------



## acer86 (24. März 2011)

Ist ähnlich wie bei mir die Zweite GLH wo ich dachte sie wär Defekt ist gar nicht Kaputt sondern wie es aussah lag es am MB, das P6T SE scheint Spannungs Probleme zu haben wen man 3 Grafikkarten auf den MB betreibt, hab die Karte Momentan in ein Externen Test Rechner am laufen unter Luft Kühlung, bis jetzt Funktioniert sie einwandfrei.

Wen ich sie fertig getestet habe und ausschließen kan das sie nix abbekommen hat werd ich sie hier zum kauf an bieten Wen jemand von euch Interesse hat.


----------



## Bumblebee (24. März 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @Bumbelbee: Der 1090t war niegelnagelneu und jetzt am abkratzen.
> Red ihm gut zu das er bis zum Marktstart der Bulldozer durchhält.


 
Das ist auch mein Hintergedanke; jedenfalls werde ich (zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt) nicht noch einen PIIx6 kaufen
Der 1090er ist aber definitiv "angeschlagen" // wurde durch den Board-Tod in Mitleidenschaft gezogen



acer86 schrieb:


> Wenn ich sie fertig getestet habe und ausschließen kann dass sie nix abbekommen hat werd ich sie hier zum Kauf anbieten wenn jemand von euch Interesse hat.


 
Kommt darauf an - mein Gutester - auf mehrere Faktoren
- "ausschließen kann dass sie nix abbekommen hat"... entweder bist du ein Opfer der doppelten Verneinung geworden oder du möchtest, dass sie etwas abbekommen hat  ==> in dem Fall kein Interesse
- der Preis muss stimmen - das leidige "Schweiz-Problem"

Ansonsten (auch an alle Anderen) ist das eine *SPITZENKARTE* deren Kauf sich definitiv lohnt


----------



## acer86 (24. März 2011)

Keine Angst genau deshalb teste ich sie ja in ein Andren PC, weil ich nur ein 100% Funktionierende Karte verkaufen will.

Über den Preiß hab ich mir noch keine Gedanken gemacht, wer Interesse hat kan ja mal was Vorschlagen, ist eine Gainward GTS450 GLH, war schon mal umgebaut auf Wakü jetzt alles wieder im Originalzustand zurück gebaut.


----------



## p00nage (24. März 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> Keine Angst genau deshalb teste ich sie ja in ein Andren PC, weil ich nur ein 100% Funktionierende Karte verkaufen will.
> 
> Über den Preiß hab ich mir noch keine Gedanken gemacht, wer Interesse hat kan ja mal was Vorschlagen, ist eine Gainward GTS450 GLH, war schon mal umgebaut auf Wakü jetzt alles wieder im Originalzustand zurück gebaut.


 
Du hast aber echt pech mit der Hardware ...


----------



## tripod (24. März 2011)

The Ian schrieb:


> wo wohnst du denn , dass es bei dir jetzt schon zu warm wird?! fenster aufmachen wäre da ne möglichkeit



stimmt schon, aber wenn es tags über dann mal sowieso draussen 20° hat, bekomm ich die wärme nicht mehr aus dem zimmer raus
und ne sauna wollte ich mir nicht gerade hier einrichten 

natürlich könnte ich noch fast einen monat weiter falten, aber ne komplettlüftung morgens/abends muss nicht unbedingt sein.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. März 2011)

Mal ne Frage an unsere Wakü-Falter: Ist es normal das im Bereich des Filters eine relativ starke "Ausgasung" des Kühlwasser stattfindet?

Mein Filter füllt sich innerhalb von 2-3 Tagen zu 2/3 mit Luft und dann beginnt die Pumpe die Luft anzusaugen.

Der Filter bekommt das Wasser aus dem AGB.

Ich stell die Frage hier weil sich die Jungs und Mädels im Wakü-Thread darüber ausschweigen, leider.


----------



## Julian Kruck (24. März 2011)

Rein physikalisch überlegt würde es sinn machen, da im bereich des filters eine recht große oberfläche für diffusion entsteht...deshalb wird sich viel o² ausgasen...ob das normal ist kann ich dir aber nicht sagen^^


----------



## Bumblebee (24. März 2011)

Leider kann ich dazu auch nichts fundiertes beitragen; ich habe nirgendswo Filter im Einsatz

Aus der *Logik* heraus meine ich aber, dass das nicht so sein sollte
Ist der Filter denn auch wirklich dicht; möglicherweise saugt der Filter bei der Durchströmung diese Luft ja an
So im Sinne wie eine Wasserstrahlpumpe

Sonst fällt mir dazu grad nichts ein...

Nachtrag zur Antwort von Julian Kruck

Ja, natürlich, aber diese Ausgasung könnte ja nicht beständig stattfinden - oder irre ich mich da??


----------



## nichtraucher91 (24. März 2011)

tripod schrieb:


> stimmt schon, aber wenn es tags über dann mal sowieso draussen 20° hat, bekomm ich die wärme nicht mehr aus dem zimmer raus
> und ne sauna wollte ich mir nicht gerade hier einrichten
> 
> natürlich könnte ich noch fast einen monat weiter falten, aber ne komplettlüftung morgens/abends muss nicht unbedingt sein.



nimmste Eintrittsgeld und meldest es als Kleingewerbe an


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. März 2011)

Undichtigkeit ist keine nicht zu endecken.

Ich bin schwerr am überlegen ob ich das ganze Umbauen soll, das der Filter vor dem AGB ist. Luft wäre dann wenigsten im AGB und nicht "zerquirlt" (von der Pumpe) im System.


----------



## acer86 (24. März 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Undichtigkeit ist keine nicht zu endecken.
> 
> Ich bin schwerr am überlegen ob ich das ganze Umbauen soll, das der Filter vor dem AGB ist. Luft wäre dann wenigsten im AGB und nicht "zerquirlt" (von der Pumpe) im System.


 
Würde ich auf jedenfall probieren, kenne das Problem von mein Aquaduct, der Obere null ring der den gesamten oberen bereich abdichtet macht öfters Probleme nach dem Wasser nachfüllen das er Fremdluft zieht da reicht schon eine kleine Verschiebung und plötzlich hab ich nur noch blasen im Wasser Kreislauf.


----------



## Thosch (24. März 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> ...
> Dann:
> Irgendwie sind wir - ich vermute Datenbankprobleme/-Umstellungen/-Cheat/-Murphy - plötzlich wieder auf Platz 19; nicht erschrecken
> 
> ...


 
DatenbankProbs ?? Die haben uns mit 39 (!) Aktiven überholt ?? Haben die ein Rechenzentrum gebucht ??


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. März 2011)

Ich werd es morgen mal umbauen, heute bin ich zu durch dafür von der Arbeit.


----------



## caine2011 (25. März 2011)

warum verbaut ihr eigentlich überhaupt filter, ich habe damit nur schlechte erfahrungten gemcht schließlich verringert er den durchfluss und dann hatte ich diesselben probs wie a.meier

deswegen wechsele ich lieber jedes jahr einmal das wasse im kreislauf und dann neue feser protect rein uns alles gut...

vlt. auch für dich ne option schließlich hast du best, auch kb drauf jeden monat wasser nachzufüllen weil der filter iwie was unlogisches macht


----------



## Bumblebee (25. März 2011)

Thosch schrieb:


> Die haben uns mit 39 (!) Aktiven überholt ?? Haben die ein Rechenzentrum gebucht ??


 
Gute Frage, und es geht ja noch weiter
*Angra*, deren "Triebfeder", dreht grad völlig im Roten

Das sind seine letzten 4 Tage:

03.*21*.11 1,892,054 PPD
03.*22*.11 1,636,816 PPD
03.*23*.11 1,730,895 PPD
03.*24*.11 1,826,309 PPD

Also eigentlich überholt nur er uns


----------



## Schmicki (25. März 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> *Angra*, deren "Triebfeder", dreht grad völlig im Roten



Das ist schon exorbitant. Dagegen sehen deine Punkte wie Peanuts aus, Bumble. 
Da kommt man sich so klein und bedeutunglos vor.

Vielleicht bräuchten wir einen neuen Ansatz um Neufalter zu gewinnen:
Ein Gewinnspiel, an dem jeder mitmachen kann, der in einem Monat z.B. 100k Punkte, 200k Punkte, 500k Punkte fürs Team faltet. Dafür gibt es dann gestaffelte Ziehungen der Gewinner:
über 100k Punkte: z.B. 10x Mauspads
über 200k Punkte: z.B. Gehäuselüfter, Lüftersteuerung...
über 500k Punkte: z.B. Netzteil, RAM, CPU-Kühler...

Sowas halt.


----------



## Bumblebee (25. März 2011)

Schmicki schrieb:


> Vielleicht bräuchten wir einen neuen Ansatz um Neufalter zu gewinnen:


 
Da bin ich gerade drüber am nachdenken
Allerdings nicht in erster Linie Neufalter (da soll sich PCGH drum kümmern  ) sondern Anreiz zum mehr Falten


----------



## schrotflinte56 (25. März 2011)

Das ist echt brutal was Angra da produziert.
hab ein bissl geforscht und habe dieses Zitat gefunden.
"I have a small cluster at work that I use for software experiments. When its not doing experiments, I run F@H.
It's 18 nodes each with dual 6-core nehalems."

das sagt wohl alles.

mfg


----------



## Julian Kruck (25. März 2011)

das zieht ordentlich was an punkte weg des teil^^

kann leider nicht mehr falten. lasse scon 24/7 laufen...demnächst steht auch lieder wieder ein downgrade an... die 8800GT muss raus, heizt zuviel...bis jetzt versuch ichs immer noch rauszuzögern, mit nachtlüften etc^^


----------



## chris1995 (25. März 2011)

Ich muss auch kürzer treten bei mir im zimmer hat es Aktuell 26,5 Grad Temperatur steigend!
Die Idee mit dem Gewinnspiel ist echt nicht sclecht!
MfG Chris


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. März 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Gute Frage, und es geht ja noch weiter
> *Angra*, deren "Triebfeder", dreht grad völlig im Roten


Was kommt nach "Überwahnsinniger"?

@caine2011: 1. Sowas brauch ich nicht nochmal: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...s-fah-bilder-4198-picture388946-dsc00346.html

2. Durchflussbedenken sind bis jetzt unbegründet, Durchfluss hat sich nicht verändert > Je nach Lust und Laune der Aquastream zwischen 42 und 56 L/H.

3. Der Filter von Aquacomputer (Aquatuning - Schweiz - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer Filter mit Edelstahlgewebe, Absperrhhnen und Einbaublende G1/4 Aquacomputer Filter mit Edelstahlgewebe, Absperrhhnen und Einbaublende G1/4 32180) lässt sich leicht reinigen > war das Hauptkriterium.


----------



## Mettsemmel (25. März 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Was kommt nach "Überwahnsinniger"?
> 
> @caine2011: 1. Sowas brauch ich nicht nochmal: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...s-fah-bilder-4198-picture388946-dsc00346.html[...]


 
Hat das Kupfer oxidiert?! Seh ich das richtig?


Wegen der Bonuspunkte:
Nehmen die eig. exponential zu, wenn die Faltzeit/WU verkürzt wird oder steigen die eher linear?


----------



## nfsgame (25. März 2011)

Schmicki schrieb:


> Das ist schon exorbitant. Dagegen sehen deine Punkte wie Peanuts aus, Bumble.
> Da kommt man sich so klein und bedeutunglos vor.
> 
> Vielleicht bräuchten wir einen neuen Ansatz um Neufalter zu gewinnen:
> ...


 
Gute Idee, ich reichs mal weiter, aber wenn mit anderen Abstufungen . Und evtl eine PPD-Prämie, die is einfacher zu kontrollieren .


----------



## dr_breen (25. März 2011)

Mettsemmel schrieb:


> Wegen der Bonuspunkte:
> Nehmen die eig. exponential zu, wenn die Faltzeit/WU verkürzt wird oder steigen die eher linear?



Also wenn man dem Rechner hier vertrauen kann, dann sieht sie TPF-Bonuspunkte-Kurve (von Project 6901) so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In dem Bereich wo die Kurve nicht mehr durch eine Linie genähert werden kann, kommen wir sowieso nicht hin (6,6 min TPF ). Aber die PPD nehmen natürlich nicht linear zu.

Wie man in meiner Sig sieht falte ich auch grad nicht mehr. Nach dem Abi muss ich nochmal an die Taktraten/Spannungen vom i7 920 ran (der hat 'n bisschen gezickt).


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. März 2011)

Mettsemmel schrieb:


> Hat das Kupfer oxidiert?! Seh ich das richtig?


Ne, nicht oxidiert. Alle Wahrscheinlichkeit nach hat das Innovatek IP ausgeflockt, als es mit dem Lötflussmittel im Mora reagiert hat und sich dann im Kühler der ersten GTX460 abgesetzt.

Ich habe nicht gewusst dass das Lötflussmittel im Mora nicht wasserlöslich ist und ihn nur mit warmem Wasser durchgespült. 
Die richtige Reinigung hab ich in der Zwischenzeit nachgeholt.


----------



## nfsgame (25. März 2011)

Sonen paar Linuxbewandte rennen hier ja auch rum, würdet ihr euch das: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...-laesst-sich-nicht-installieren-new-post.html mal bitte anschauen ? Danke


----------



## Gast3737 (26. März 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ne, nicht oxidiert. Alle Wahrscheinlichkeit nach hat das Innovatek IP ausgeflockt, als es mit dem Lötflussmittel im Mora reagiert hat und sich dann im Kühler der ersten GTX460 abgesetzt.
> 
> Ich habe nicht gewusst dass das Lötflussmittel im Mora nicht wasserlöslich ist und ihn nur mit warmem Wasser durchgespült.
> Die richtige Reinigung hab ich in der Zwischenzeit nachgeholt.


 
wie hast du die reinigung gemacht? Spiritus? Cilitbang?

bevor ich die neue Mühle baue werden alle Komponenten die ich übernehme ordentlich gereinigt...
mal gucken mir schwärmen das schöne Sachen mit externen RADI in einem Gehäuse mit Standfuß und Beleuchtung vor..

durch die ganze Falterei die letzten Wochen ist mein Wasserstand im Kreislauf mal wieder gesunken..naja..


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. März 2011)

@Sven: Ich hab es so wie in dem HowTo beschrieben gemacht: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...owto-wasserkuehlung-reinigen.html#post2688519 

Mal ne Frage die hier eigentlich ganz und gar nicht hinnein passt : Hat von euch oder kennt ihr jemand, der in der letzten Zeit einen neuen BMW gekauft hat? Wie lang war die Lieferzeit?

Hintergrund: Wir haben uns ja genau vor einer Woche einen BMW K 1600 GT bestellt, jetzt hab ich erfahren wann die Produktionswoche ist > Woche 30 also letzte Woche Juli!


----------



## The Ian (26. März 2011)

ich weiß zwar nicht warum, aber das schein iwie standard zu sein...bekannter von mir wollte sich nen vw toareg kaufen und da hatte er ne wartezeit von 10 monaten oO und da hat er sich dann ein anderes geholt


----------



## The Master of MORARE (26. März 2011)

Ich könnte wüten...
Da hab ich grad mein Deutsch-Abi geschrieben und zuhause zeigt mir das Maschinchen 24 fehlgeschlagene Verbindungsversuche.

http://171.64.65.54 ist tot -.-. Mausetot -.-.


----------



## mattinator (26. März 2011)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> zuhause zeigt mir das Maschinchen 24 fehlgeschlagene Verbindungsversuche.
> 
> http://171.64.65.54 ist tot -.-. Mausetot -.-.


 
Nicht nur bei Dir und nicht nur dieser Server.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (26. März 2011)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Ich könnte wüten...
> Da hab ich grad mein Deutsch-Abi geschrieben und zuhause zeigt mir das Maschinchen 24 fehlgeschlagene Verbindungsversuche.
> 
> http://171.64.65.54 ist tot -.-. Mausetot -.-.


 
Deu-Abi aufn Sa? Nach geschrieben oder wie? HÄÄ??


----------



## nfsgame (26. März 2011)

Nö, ist normal in NDS .


----------



## The Master of MORARE (26. März 2011)

mattinator schrieb:


> Nicht nur bei Dir und nicht nur dieser Server.



Das sieht ja übel aus. Die ppar Annahmeserver sind auch recht tot.



nfsgame schrieb:


> Nö, ist normal in NDS .


 
Jupp .

WZF!!!

stanford.edu ist vom Netz O.o


----------



## nfsgame (26. März 2011)

Bei mir funst stanford.edu und folding.stanford.edu noch .


----------



## The Master of MORARE (26. März 2011)

Dann sind es wohl IPs aus dem Arcor-Netz bei denen das net funzt .

Folding@home: WS Down: VSP07*, VSP17, VSP22

Einen trifft es eh selten.


----------



## Bumblebee (26. März 2011)

Nein, leider auch bei mir alles von Stanford tot


----------



## acer86 (26. März 2011)

Nur bei den SMP´s alles tot oder auch bei den Gpu client ?, bei mir läuft momentan noch alles aber gleich ist die BigWu fertig mal sehen ob er die Weg bekommt


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. März 2011)

Alle Standfort-Seiten funzen. SMP/GPU-WU's sind alle weg.
Entweder haben sie das Problem behoben oder ich wurde davon verschont.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (26. März 2011)

```
[14:47:44] + Attempting to send results [March 26 14:47:44 UTC]
[14:47:54] + Results successfully sent
[14:47:54] Thank you for your contribution to Folding@Home.
[14:47:54] + Number of Units Completed: 34

[14:47:59] - Preparing to get new work unit...
[14:47:59] + Attempting to get work packet
[14:47:59] - Connecting to assignment server
[14:48:03] - Successful: assigned to (171.67.108.11).
[14:48:03] + News From Folding@Home: Welcome to Folding@Home
[14:48:03] Loaded queue successfully.
```

Also mein GPU-Klient konnte grade senden und empfangen. 
mein SMP braucht noch 6h... hoffl ist dann alles behoben


----------



## nfsgame (26. März 2011)

Siehe Anhang, bei mir funsts . Da scheint die Deutsche Telekom mal was richtig zu machen....


----------



## The Master of MORARE (26. März 2011)

ARBEIT für die CPU !


----------



## Crymes (27. März 2011)

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob inzwischen eine performante Version des Clients für AMD Karten rausgekommen ist?
Mir würde es schon reichen, wenn die CPU AUslastung runtergehen würde.
Rein rechnerisch Küste meine HD 5770 doch fast so schnell falten, wie eine GeForce GTX 560.


----------



## ernei (27. März 2011)

Crymes schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen, ob inzwischen eine performante Version des Clients für AMD Karten rausgekommen ist?
> Mir würde es schon reichen, wenn die CPU AUslastung runtergehen würde.
> Rein rechnerisch Küste meine HD 5770 doch fast so schnell falten, wie eine GeForce GTX 560.


 
Hi,

leider nein. es steht zwar eine neue Version ins Haus, welche ab der 5XXX von AMD/ATI bessere Untersttzung bingen soll.
Aber, warten wir es ab .


----------



## MisterG (27. März 2011)

Hallo, hätte einige Fragen und hoffe jmd weiss Bescheid:

- Frage bigadv: Muss man also erst 10 WUs mit einem Passkey gefaltet haben, bis man den Parameter erfolgreich setzen kann um danach auch BigWUs zu falten? Wie kann ich dann das Setup erneut öfnnen um die Paketgrösse auf "big" zu stellen oder welcher Befehl muss in die config?

- SMP2 und GPU: Macht es Sinn neben SMP2 auf einem Core i7-860 noch den GPU-Client mit einer GF 8800 GTS laufen zu lassen? Denn wenn ich das mache dann verlangsamt sich das ganze System enorm. Also wär nur etwas für nachts wenn der PC garnicht genutzt wird.

- Wenn ich die bigadv-Flag setze soll man ja die advmethods-Flag entfernen. Dort in der Anleitung steht, dass dieses Kommando dafür da ist neue Units zu berechnen. Ist das Ganze also eher wissenschaftlich und vom Nutzen gesehen nicht schlechter? Klar sind mehr Punkte nett fürs Team, aber wenn ich dann eigentlich eher nicht so aktuelle und wichtige WUs berechne ist das ja eher schlecht für die Zukunft des Projektes.

Hoffe mir kann jmd helfen. Grüsse


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. März 2011)

MisterG schrieb:


> Hallo, hätte einige Fragen und hoffe jmd weiss Bescheid:
> 
> - Frage bigadv: Muss man also erst 10 WUs mit einem Passkey gefaltet haben, bis man den Parameter erfolgreich setzen kann um danach auch BigWUs zu falten? Wie kann ich dann das Setup erneut öfnnen um die Paketgrösse auf "big" zu stellen oder welcher Befehl muss in die config?


Die ersten 10 SMP-WUs sollten keine BigWU's sein, da es sich schlicht nicht lohnd ohne die Bonuspunkte, ausserdem geht es mit den normalen WUs viel schneller bis man die 10 WU's gefaltet hat.

Zum BigWU Falten: Wen du die 10 WU's durch hast Paketgrösse auf Big und die Flag "-bigadv" einfügen und die "-forceasm" und "-advmethods" entfernen.

Ändern der Configuration: In der Verknüpfung zum Clienten im "Zielfeld" hinten die Flag "-config" einfügen.

Hier noch Thread zum BigWU-Falten: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...lt-offenbarung-fragen-und-antworten-dazu.html




> - SMP2 und GPU: Macht es Sinn neben SMP2 auf einem Core i7-860 noch den GPU-Client mit einer GF 8800 GTS laufen zu lassen? Denn wenn ich das mache dann verlangsamt sich das ganze System enorm. Also wär nur etwas für nachts wenn der PC garnicht genutzt wird.


Wenn du BigWU faltest würde ich die GTS8800 auschalten, sie wird wahrscheinlich mehr ausbremsen als sie Punkte bringt > im Zweifelsfall testen. 




> - Wenn ich die bigadv-Flag setze soll man ja die advmethods-Flag entfernen. Dort in der Anleitung steht, dass dieses Kommando dafür da ist neue Units zu berechnen. Ist das Ganze also eher wissenschaftlich und vom Nutzen gesehen nicht schlechter? Klar sind mehr Punkte nett fürs Team, aber wenn ich dann eigentlich eher nicht so aktuelle und wichtige WUs berechne ist das ja eher schlecht für die Zukunft des Projektes.


Die "-forceasm" und "-advmethods" musst du entfernen zum BigWU-Falten > so wie ich das verstanden habe mögen die BigWU's nicht.


----------



## Crymes (27. März 2011)

Wenn Amd solch Probleme bereitet, werde ich (wenn ich könnte) heute in BW wohl die Grünen wählen müssen  .

Wann soll denn der neue Client ungefähr rauskommen?

Meine HD 5770 würde rechnerisch mehr Punkte machen als eine GTX 480, das ist schon krass!


----------



## MisterG (27. März 2011)

> Die ersten 10 SMP-WUs sollten keine BigWU's sein, da es sich schlicht nicht lohnd ohne die Bonuspunkte, ausserdem geht es mit den normalen WUs viel schneller bis man die 10 WU's gefaltet hat.
> 
> Zum BigWU Falten: Wen du die 10 WU's durch hast Paketgrösse auf Big und die Flag "-bigadv" einfügen und die "-forceasm" und "-advmethods" entfernen.
> 
> ...



Danke schonmal für die Hilfe. Nun habe ich ja schon deutlich mehr WUs als 10: MisterG - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats
Nur den Passkey habe ich erst jetzt neu angefordert und angegeben. Muss ich also unter dem Passkey dann jetzt noch 10 WUs einreichen? Wo sehe ich, dass ich BigWUs mit Bonus falten kann?

Grüsse


----------



## nfsgame (27. März 2011)

Es müssen 10-SMP-WUs mit Passkey gefaltet werden, um Bonus zu erhalten.


----------



## MisterG (27. März 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Es müssen 10-SMP-WUs mit Passkey gefaltet werden, um Bonus zu erhalten.



Okay, also 10 falten, mit HFM kontrollieren und dann auf BigWU umkonfigurieren?

Grüsse


----------



## nfsgame (27. März 2011)

Richtig. Musst ja nur die Flags gegen bigadv ersetzen .


----------



## MisterG (27. März 2011)

Und die Paketgrösse anpassen, die ist aktuell noch auf "normal".


----------



## Bumblebee (27. März 2011)

Ja, genau - die muss dann auf "gross"


----------



## The Ian (27. März 2011)

Crymes schrieb:


> Meine HD 5770 würde rechnerisch mehr Punkte machen als eine GTX 480, das ist schon krass!


 
wie wenn man fragen darf hast du denn das berechnet?? ich bezweifle, dass sich das iwie im verhältnis berechnen lässt...wenns so einfach wäre, dann wär schon seit jahren ein ordentlicher client draußen würd ich mal behaupten


----------



## mattinator (27. März 2011)

The Ian schrieb:


> wie wenn man fragen darf hast du denn das berechnet??



Die theoretische Rechenleistung der AMD Grafikkarten ist höher, nehme mal an dass *Crymes* davon ausgegangen ist. S. z.B. hier Geforce GTX 470 und GTX 480: Test der GF100-Generation mit SLI - Update: DX11-Techdemos von AMD - fermi. Wobei die HD5770 wohl selbst gegen langsamere NVIDIA-Karten das Nachsehen haben wird, DP kann sie z.B. gar nicht (in Hardware) rechnen.


----------



## Bumblebee (27. März 2011)

Also meines Wissens hat die HD5770 etwa die *halbe* Rechenleistung einer GTX480
Ob das beim Falten auch so wäre ist ja (leider) noch nicht herauszufinden - das zeigt dann erst der neue (7)-Client für ATI


----------



## Crymes (27. März 2011)

Ich meinte die Single Precision Leistung, die liegt bei der HD 5770 höher als bei der GTX 480.
Meint ihr, dass sie ihren Trumpf mit Open CL nicht ausspielen kann?
Dann hätte AMD Leistungsaufnahme/Leistungstechnisch die Nase sehr weit vorn.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. März 2011)

Wie war das, SMP-WU-P6040 ist die grösste Nicht-BigWU?

Das Ding mampft ganz schön was beim RAM weg > ~350MB.
TPF 13:28min, 9'311PPD, 8'571Punkte.


----------



## Julian Kruck (27. März 2011)

Ich hoffe dass die AMD/ATIs richtig was reißen werden...potential hätten sie ja schon lange...


----------



## Crymes (27. März 2011)

Wann soll denn der neue V7 Client erscheinen?
Ich muss mich grad mit dem Fermi Client rumschlagen, bei dem der Viewer nicht geht.


----------



## Bumblebee (27. März 2011)

Crymes schrieb:


> Wann soll denn der neue V7 Client erscheinen?


 
Wenn er fertig ist - doofe Antwort  - aber ist nun mal so



Crymes schrieb:


> Ich muss mich grad mit dem Fermi Client rumschlagen, bei dem der Viewer nicht geht.



Ach das tut mir jetzt aber leid - dann faltet die FERMI ja ohne Leistungsverlust durch den Viewer - schlimm, sowas (ok - ist sarkastisch  )


----------



## mattinator (27. März 2011)

Crymes schrieb:


> Ich muss mich grad mit dem Fermi Client rumschlagen, bei dem der Viewer nicht geht.


 
'nen richtiger "Falter" lässt den Viewer aus, bremst nur die Faltleistung. Die Status-Informationen kann man sich stichprobenhadt mit HFM.NET anschauen.

EDIT: Da war jemand schneller. Aber echt mal, der Viewer nutzt der Wissenschaft und den Punkten auch nicht.


----------



## trucker1963 (27. März 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wie war das, SMP-WU-P6040 ist die grösste Nicht-BigWU?
> 
> Das Ding mampft ganz schön was beim RAM weg > ~350MB.
> TPF 13:28min, 9'311PPD, 8'571Punkte.


 
Hatte mal eine SMP-WU-10113 ,TPF ca.19min (mit X6@3600),7850 PPD ,10657 Punkte(mit Bonus) und der GPu-Client ist auch noch an gewesen(kostet ein paar PPD). RAM -Verbrauch weiss nicht mehr.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. März 2011)

trucker1963 schrieb:


> Hatte mal eine SMP-WU-10113 ,TPF ca.19min (mit X6@3600),7850 PPD ,10657 Punkte(mit Bonus) und der GPu-Client ist auch noch an gewesen(kostet ein paar PPD). RAM -Verbrauch weiss nicht mehr.


Wenn ich mich nicht täusche hat das nfsgame gesagt, dass die P6040 die grösste Nicht-BigWU ist oder hab ich das falsch im Gedächnis? 

Bei meinen 9'311PPD laufen zwei GPU-Clienten mit.


----------



## dr_breen (28. März 2011)

Warum sieht es bei der AMD Unterstützung eigentlich so mau aus? Das ist immerhin ein Marktanteil von ~30% der nicht richtig genutzt wird.


----------



## MisterG (28. März 2011)

Find sowieso, das sich bei folding@home Client-technisch sehr wenig und alles extrem langsam kommt. Schaut man sich da selbst kleine BOINC-Projekte an, die haben Clients für ATI und NVIDIA und meistens hagelt es auch ständig Updates und Verbesserungen.


----------



## Crymes (28. März 2011)

Kann 
An eigentlich was gegen die CPU Auslastung von ca. 40% bei dem Client für Fermi machen?


----------



## The Ian (28. März 2011)

MisterG schrieb:


> Find sowieso, das sich bei folding@home Client-technisch sehr wenig und alles extrem langsam kommt. Schaut man sich da selbst kleine BOINC-Projekte an, die haben Clients für ATI und NVIDIA und meistens hagelt es auch ständig Updates und Verbesserungen.


 
liebhaber von verschwörungen würden ja jetzt sagen, dass nvidea mit stanford ein abkommen hat, dass die das so machen, denn so wird ja immerhin der absatz ihrer karten gesteigert...wenn der kommende ati klient immernoch so grottig im vergleich zur nvidea ist, dann wär ich auch nicht wirklich abgeneigt dies zu glauben, da ich es mir echt nicht so kompliziert vorstelle dass mal zu programmieren, zumal es ja shcon jahre so geht


----------



## Bumblebee (28. März 2011)

Crymes schrieb:


> Kann man eigentlich was gegen die CPU Auslastung von ca. 40% bei dem Client für Fermi machen?


 
Ja, erstmal erschrecken 
Ernsthaft, das ist *absolut nicht normal*

Sei so lieb und poste hier mal die genauen Stat's vom PC und deinen Clienten
Denn; hier werden sie geholfen


----------



## Thosch (28. März 2011)

The Ian schrieb:


> ..., denn so wird ja immerhin der absatz ihrer karten gesteigert...



Aaaalsoo, DAS glaube ich nun wiederum gar nicht. Wäre mir auch zu einfach das man durch solch ein Projekt den Verkauf steigern könnte. Das wäre wie wenn Volvo Stockcar-Events unterstützt um den Absatz ihrer "Panzer" zu steigern. Seeehr unwahrscheinlich ... Gab da mal nen Werbespot von denen, später haben die dann erklärt das das gefaked war ... eben Werbung - maßlose Übertreibung.
Aber wieder typisch deutscher Vergleich, hier Auto -> HW ...


----------



## The Ian (28. März 2011)

sicher die steigerung ist nicht brachial, aber die, die falten wollen und sich was neues kaufen greifen dann oftmals zu nvidea anstatt zu amd, weil sie das dann in die kaufentscheidung mit einfließen lassen....war ja auch nur ein gedanke, der übrigens nicht von mir stammt...wobei dur recht hast, nvidea hat nie damit geworben, dass nur sie so toll F@h machen können, ALLERDINGS ist es dennoch komisch


----------



## Thosch (28. März 2011)

Mich würde ja mal interessieren wie die "Verteilung" so ist, also wieviele solche Projekte es ausser F@H noch gibt und wie da die Rechenleistungen untereinander sind. Also wo die meiste Rechenkraft eingebracht wird. Auch wie innerhalb dieser Projekte die Verteilung auf NV und AMD ist. Vllt. ist ja F@H doch nur ein kleineres Licht ... wer weiß ...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. März 2011)

Thosch schrieb:


> Vllt. ist ja F@H doch nur ein kleineres Licht ... wer weiß ...


Ich meinte mal gehört zu haben F@H sei das leistungsfähigste Rechennetzwerk der Welt.


----------



## dr_breen (28. März 2011)

Thosch schrieb:


> Mich würde ja mal interessieren wie die "Verteilung" so ist, also wieviele solche Projekte es ausser F@H noch gibt und wie da die Rechenleistungen untereinander sind. Also wo die meiste Rechenkraft eingebracht wird. Auch wie innerhalb dieser Projekte die Verteilung auf NV und AMD ist. Vllt. ist ja F@H doch nur ein kleineres Licht ... wer weiß ...



Also Wikipedia sagt:



> Folding@Home is sustaining over 9.5 x86 petaFLOPS as of *March 2011* (x86 flops are an approximate measurement of the speed of a calculation on an x86-based processor, different from native flops). It is the first computing project of any kind to cross the 1, 2, 3, 4, and 5 native petaFLOPS milestone. This level of performance is primarily enabled by the cumulative effort of a vast array of PlayStation 3, CPU, and powerful GPU units.
> The entire BOINC network averages about 5.1 PFLOPS as of *April 21, 2010*.
> As of *April 2010*, MilkyWay@Home computes at over 1.6 PFLOPS, with a large amount of this work coming from GPUs.
> As of *April 2010*, SETI@Home, which began in 1999, computes data averages more than 730 TFLOPS.
> ...


Die Rechenleistung von BOINC wird heute mit 5,6 PetaFLOPs angegeben.

Also hat F@H in etwa die doppelte Rechenleistung des Zweiten (BOINC). Eine Liste von Distributed Computing Programmen findest du z.B. hier oder hier.

Auf der Stanfordseite kannst du die Rechenleistung nach Clients sehen.  Zur Clientverteilung der Anderen hab ich jetzt auf die Schnelle nichts gefunden.

Edit: Hätte ich die Quellen richtig durchgelesen. 
F@H: 6,9 PetaFlops
Boinc: 5.6 PetaFlops
=> *1,3 PetaFlops Abstand*


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (28. März 2011)

dr_breen schrieb:


> A
> Edit: Hätte ich die Quellen richtig durchgelesen.
> F@H: 6,9 PetaFlops
> Boinc: 5.6 PetaFlops
> => *1,3 PetaFlops Abstand*


 
Die Frage ist ob BOINC x86 Flops angibt oder native Flops, wobei ich eher zu ersterem tendieren würde weil es doch auch GPU Arbeit gibt und deshalb die x86 Flops sinnvoller sind.
Nach x86 Flops schafft F@H über 12 PFlops.


----------



## Bumblebee (28. März 2011)

Sorry wenn ich mich hier mal etwas kritisch melde aber das Thema hat sich förmlich angeboten....

Wenn ich unsere *aktuelle* Rechenleistung anschaue dann kommt mir auch etwas "FLOP" in den Sinn
Unsere Faltleistung ist *rückläufig* und ich verstehe nur mässig warum...

Ausserdem habe ich den Fehler gemacht und mal unsere Stat's angeschaut bzw. nachgerechnet
Die 10 Top-Falter bringen mehr als die Hälfte aller Punkte
Genau genommen sind es (aktuell) 774454 durch die Top10 und 730408 durch "alle Anderen"

Bitte versteht mich richtig
Ich will keinen (noch so kleinen) Beitrag schmälern; trotzdem ist das eine sehr "ungesunde" Verteilung
Alleine wenn die Top2, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, ausfallen sind fast 500 KPPD bzw ein Drittel der Punkte weg

Da müssen wir was tun - irgendwie - ich muss mal denken ...

---- Danke für's Zulesen ----


----------



## Henninges (28. März 2011)

ich hab es ja schon immer geschrieben...wann kommt endlich mal wieder ein *ganzseitenbericht* in der print wie anno 2007 ?


----------



## acer86 (28. März 2011)

ja und noch mal drauf zu kommen, was ist wen es sommer wird, dan fallen von den Top 20 noch mal welche weg oder falten nur noch wenig.

wen man allein die menge sieht von den Aktiven die nicht mehr mit falten,


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

minus 12.


----------



## T0M@0 (28. März 2011)

das ist böse


----------



## Julian Kruck (28. März 2011)

Ich werd jetz dann auch abstocken müssen...5000PPD weniger, geht leider nicht anders 
das ist die allgemeine sommerkrise^^ irgendwas müssen wir ja opfern für den sommer...

wenn sich der betrag natürlich auf mehrere kleine falter aufteilen würde, wäre das optimal...aber da fehlt uns die publicity...
falls es euch interessiert: ich bin damals durch nen printartikel auf f@h gekommen


----------



## computertod (28. März 2011)

ich würde ja auch mehr produzieren, aber iwie bekomm ich für meine 8800GT nur noch 10111(faltet gerade) oder 10114 o.ä. und die bringen halt nur 494 Credits und das schon seit ~ 3 Wochen...


----------



## Bumblebee (28. März 2011)

computertod schrieb:


> ich würde ja auch mehr produzieren, aber iwie bekomm ich für meine 8800GT nur noch 10111(faltet gerade) oder 10114 o.ä. und die bringen halt nur 494 Credits und das schon seit ~ 3 Wochen...


 
Na ja, manchmal ist es auch eine 10117 - was aber auch nicht besser ist

.. was mich aber noch zu etwas Anderem bringt
Seit (gefühlt) Ewigkeiten falte ich auf *sämtlichen* FERMI's nur und ausschliesslich Projekt 6801
Geht es anderen hier auch so??


----------



## magic 007 (28. März 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Seit (gefühlt) Ewigkeiten falte ich auf *sämtlichen* FERMI's nur und ausschliesslich Projekt 6801
> Geht es anderen hier auch so??


 
Mit meiner 470 siehts ähnlich aus.


----------



## p00nage (28. März 2011)

ich warte zz noch immer aufs mobo ... deswegen gibts von mir immer noch kaum punkte (ps3 mit instabilen internet)

aber wie kann man auf einmal so viel mehr an ppd machen Angra - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats deswegen haben sie uns ja wieder überholt hängt eig das ganze team nur an dem acc


----------



## The Ian (28. März 2011)

dann sollten wir den mal abwerben


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. März 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Seit (gefühlt) Ewigkeiten falte ich auf *sämtlichen* FERMI's nur und ausschliesslich Projekt 6801
> Geht es anderen hier auch so??


Um genau zu sein, seit der 912/925-Offensive. 

Den Punktezurückgang anbelangt, kann ich auch nachvollziehn > heute hab ich Ausnahmsweise das Hauptsystem durchlaufen lassen (wollte den hohen Bonus der P6040 nicht einbüssen ), als ich nach Hause kam, herschten im Büro über 26° bei gekippten Fenster. 
Von den Temps her geht es ja noch, ist noch ausreichend Luft nach oben, aber der Hochsommer gibt echt zu bedenken. 


@The Ian: Mit was wilst du ihn abwerben?


----------



## Henninges (28. März 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Seit (gefühlt) Ewigkeiten falte ich auf *sämtlichen* FERMI's nur und ausschliesslich Projekt 6801
> Geht es anderen hier auch so??



so auch hier...


----------



## davidof2001 (28. März 2011)

Immerhin bekomme ich in dieser Woche noch einen PC bei mir hingestellt. Wird zwar schlimmstenfalls nur ein Pentium D (was kann man davon an PPD erwarten) und bestenfalls noch ein C2D. Ist zwar nicht viel aber ein steter Beitrag. Ich bin halt nur noch gespannt was für eine Grafikkarte drin sein wird. Evtl. ist es sogar eine NVIDIA und dann sieht es auch schon etwas besser aus. 
Und meine Fermi hat auch schon lange nichts Anderes als 6801 gesehen.


----------



## Schmicki (28. März 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Unsere Faltleistung ist *rückläufig* und ich verstehe nur mässig warum...



Ich führe das auf die Frühlingsgefühle zurück. Bei dem schönen Wetter zieht es einen nach Draußen und da kann man schon mal vergessen den PC anzulassen. Zudem wird man verunsichert durch Naturkatastrophen und Finanzkrisen. Da kommt man auch auf andere Gedanken, als den Stromkonzernen Kohle in den Rachen zu falten. Natürlich werden die steigenden Temperaturen auch einige Opfer fordern. Auch ich sehe schwarz. Wenn es im Sommer bei mir in der Dachwohnung 30 °C warm ist, dann bleibt der PC aus. Das will ich mir und der Hardware nicht antun . Also betet für einen verregneten Sommer! 

Kleiner Lichtblick: Mein i7 faltet an seiner ersten *BIG*-WU rum. Drückt mir die Daumen, dann gibt es morgen ein dickes Punkteupdate!


----------



## Bumblebee (28. März 2011)

p00nage schrieb:


> aber wie kann man auf einmal so viel mehr an ppd machen Angra - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats deswegen haben sie uns ja wieder überholt hängt eig das ganze team nur an dem acc


 
Dazu kann ich dir was sagen
Als ich mich das vor ein paar Tage fragte gab es folgende Antwort:


schrotflinte56 schrieb:


> Das ist echt brutal was Angra da produziert.
> hab ein bissl geforscht und habe dieses Zitat gefunden.
> "I have a small cluster at work that I use for software experiments. When its not doing experiments, I run F@H.
> It's 18 nodes each with dual 6-core nehalems."
> ...


 
Und dann noch:



davidof2001 schrieb:


> Immerhin bekomme ich in dieser Woche noch einen PC bei mir hingestellt. Wird zwar schlimmstenfalls nur ein Pentium D (was kann man davon an PPD erwarten) und bestenfalls noch ein C2D. Ist zwar nicht viel aber ein steter Beitrag. Ich bin halt nur noch gespannt was für eine Grafikkarte drin sein wird. Evtl. ist es sogar eine NVIDIA und dann sieht es auch schon etwas besser aus.


 
Also wenn das ein Pentium D ist würde ich empfehlen die CPU nicht falten zu lassen
Der Prozzi reisst echt nicht viel (bestenfalls 2 SINGLE-Clienten machbar) und "säuft" viel Strom/macht kuschelig warm
In dem Fall besser 1-2 GPU's falten lassen und die CPU runtertakten
Bei einem C2D sieht es etwas anders aus; wenn der einigermassen "abgeht" dann liegen sogar SMP drinne
Natürlich auch hier 1-2 GPU's dazu - dann kommt schon was zusammen


----------



## davidof2001 (28. März 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:
			
		

> Also wenn das ein Pentium D ist würde ich empfehlen die CPU nicht falten zu lassen
> Der Prozzi reisst echt nicht viel (bestenfalls 2 SINGLE-Clienten machbar) und "säuft" viel Strom/macht kuschelig warm
> In dem Fall besser 1-2 GPU's falten lassen und die CPU runtertakten
> Bei einem C2D sieht es etwas anders aus; wenn der einigermassen "abgeht" dann liegen sogar SMP drinne
> Natürlich auch hier 1-2 GPU's dazu - dann kommt schon was zusammen




Mehrere GPUs werden schwierig. Ich hoffe ja auf eine NVIDIA Karte. Im anderen PC mit dem C2D ist eine ATI drin. Übrigens bringt der Zweikerner, wenn er in Ruhe gelassen wird, ca 1900 PPD und der holt sich irgendwie immer so große WUs mit 912 Punkten und da brauch er knappe 2 Tage. 

Was meinst du mit 2 SINGLE Clients?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. März 2011)

Schmicki schrieb:


> Also betet für einen verregneten Sommer!


Aber nur wen es am Wochende schön ist! Meine Frau und ich wollen Motorrad fahren! 


@davidof2001: Er meint den hier http://www.stanford.edu/group/pandegroup/folding/release/Folding@home-Win32-x86-623.zip und zum einrichten: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...-folding-home-consolen-client-einrichten.html


----------



## davidof2001 (28. März 2011)

Jetzt bin ich grad am überlegen, ob das nicht der Client ist, den ich als SMP schon am laufen hab mit dem C2D. Oder bin ich da auf dem Holzweg?


----------



## Thosch (28. März 2011)

Ganz interessante Auflistung von Projekten, sind einige gute Sachen bei. Ich denke aber mal das ich nicht wechseln werde.

Auf meiner Fermi laufen auch schon ne ganze Weile nur die 6801er und etwas vorher die 6800er WU´s. Und was meine Punkte pro Monat anbetrifft so denke ich mal das ich mich doch ganz schön gesteigert habe. Ist nicht DER Reißer aber immerhin einiges mehr als zu ATI-Zeiten. Und wenns dann mal das Budge zulässt kommt noch der 1090T aufs Mobo. Was dann kommt steht noch in den Sternen und wird sicher nicht vor nächstes Jahr aktuell werden.

Alle reden schon vom Sommer ... was soll dann erst im Sommer werden ...?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. März 2011)

davidof2001 schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich grad am überlegen, ob das nicht der Client ist, den ich als SMP schon am laufen hab mit dem C2D. Oder bin ich da auf dem Holzweg?


Schau das Bild im Anhang an, leichte Verwechslungsgefahr.


----------



## The Ian (28. März 2011)

ich hatte es schon mal vor ner ganzen weile angeboten, und mache es jetzt um den guten willen zu zeigen den punkteeinsturz in der sommerphase gering ausfallen zu lassen nochmal:
ich wäre gern bereit (begrenzten) stellplatz für faltserver zu ermöglichen, die im sommer wegens der temperaturen im eigenen heim abeschaltet werden würden, damit diese fleißig weiter werkeln können
dabei wäre stromaufnahme und lautstärke egal, nur mit den temperaturen sollten sie zurande kommen
internet ist logischerweise vorhanden und somit können die rechner auch über TV gewartet werden
der einzige knackpunkt wäre dann der weg des rechners zu mir (Standort wäre Mittweida)...und später dann wieder zu euch zurück
ich möchte dabei betonen, dass für euch keine weiteren kosten entstehen, als der tranport eurer geräte
wer interesse hätte kann sich ja mal per pn melden


----------



## Thosch (28. März 2011)

BOOOAAARRR, is ja heftig das Angebot ... hast du ne Strom-Flat ??? Mittweida is ja nicht zuuuu weit von mir entfernt, vllt. ... wenn ich mir einige Verlängerungskabel besorge ...


----------



## davidof2001 (28. März 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Schau das Bild im Anhang an, leichte Verwechslungsgefahr.


 
Und was ist dabei an PPD zu erwarten? Oder ist der SMP Client die effizientere Möglichkeit? Wie gesagt, der PC läuft eigentlich 24/7 und davon mindestens 96% im Leerlauf. Mit dem C2D schafft er die Deadlines von den großen 912er WUs relativ locker.


----------



## Julian Kruck (28. März 2011)

naja, server könnte ich dir jetz ned schicken. höchstens eine 8800GT leihweise ;D


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. März 2011)

davidof2001 schrieb:


> Und was ist dabei an PPD zu erwarten? Oder ist der SMP Client die effizientere Möglichkeit? Wie gesagt, der PC läuft eigentlich 24/7 und davon mindestens 96% im Leerlauf. Mit dem C2D schafft er die Deadlines von den großen 912er WUs relativ locker.


Da er die Deadlines ohne grosse Probleme schafft > ganz klar SMP! 
Gibt eindeutig mehr Punkte.


----------



## davidof2001 (29. März 2011)

Na dann ist ja alles Supi. Der aktuelle Client war doch 6.30, oder?


----------



## acer86 (29. März 2011)

The Ian schrieb:


> ich hatte es schon mal vor ner ganzen weile angeboten, und mache es jetzt um den guten willen zu zeigen den punkteeinsturz in der sommerphase gering ausfallen zu lassen nochmal:
> ich wäre gern bereit (begrenzten) stellplatz für faltserver zu ermöglichen, die im sommer wegens der temperaturen im eigenen heim abeschaltet werden würden, damit diese fleißig weiter werkeln können
> dabei wäre stromaufnahme und lautstärke egal, nur mit den temperaturen sollten sie zurande kommen
> internet ist logischerweise vorhanden und somit können die rechner auch über TV gewartet werden
> ...


 
Hört sich interessant an, mit welchen temps ca. muss der pc klar kommen? und wo wäre bei der Leistungsaufnahme deine Schmerzgrenze.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. März 2011)

@davidof2001: Der 6.34 ist der Aktuellste > http://www.stanford.edu/group/pandegroup/folding/release/FAH6.34-win32-SMP.exe

@Bumblebee: Haben wir mommentan nicht irgendwie alle ein Punktedouwn?
Selbst bei den 24/7 scheind die Tagesproduktion zu sinken.


----------



## The Ian (29. März 2011)

Julian Kruck schrieb:


> naja, server könnte ich dir jetz ned schicken. höchstens eine 8800GT leihweise ;D



hmm von alleine faltet die leider nicht 



acer86 schrieb:


> Hört sich interessant an, mit welchen temps ca. muss der pc klar kommen? und wo wäre bei der Leistungsaufnahme deine Schmerzgrenze.


 
von den temps her kann ich nix sagen, da es das erste mal wäre (kommt ja auch drauf an was für ne wärmeentwicklung dein rechner hätte), allerdings ist das zimmer auf der schattenseite und fenster immer offen
schmerzgrenze....hmmm....wenn die leitung glüht xD....wie gesagt spielt keine rolle, da ich ne flat hab


----------



## magic 007 (29. März 2011)

The Ian schrieb:


> schmerzgrenze....hmmm....wenn die leitung glüht xD....wie gesagt spielt keine rolle, da ich ne flat hab


 
strom flat?! noch nie davon gehört!
Wie viel kostet sowas?
Oder war das nur ironie?


----------



## The Ian (29. März 2011)

stromflat zu 10€ im monat sponsored by studentenwerk freiberg   muhahahahahahaha


----------



## magic 007 (29. März 2011)

na du hastes gut!

gibt es sowas auch fùr ''normale'' schüler?


----------



## The Ian (29. März 2011)

ne das gibts nur weil ich da ne bude im studentenwohnheim hab und auch erst seit letztem jahr 1.9., da wurden einfach alle stromzähler abgebaut und pauschal 10€ berechnet 
es gibt übrigens auch stromflats, allerdings für die normalsterblichen wohnungsnutzer nicht relevant, da 1. teuer und 2. man warscheinlich eh nicht (selbst wenn man faltet) so viel strom verbraucht, damit sich das rechnet, von daher eher fürs gewerbe relevant
das einzige, was es für normale leute gibt ist, dass du denen garantierst, dass du xxxxkw/h verbrauchst und somit weniger je kw/h bezahlst, je mehr du da verbrauchst


----------



## caine2011 (29. März 2011)

ich ziehe am 1.4. auch wieder ins studentenwohnheim

stromflat ftw
f@h 4ever

@The Ian 

mfg caine2011


----------



## acer86 (29. März 2011)

@ The Ian

Stromaufnahme liegt bei 580-620W, die Temps sollten kein problem werden bis zu einer Zimmer temp von 28C° ab dan wird es etwas eng mit den 3X 360mm Radi´s


----------



## caine2011 (29. März 2011)

@acer86 was machst da im sommer?

da werden ja schnell mal mehr als 28°...


----------



## Bumblebee (29. März 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> @ The Ian
> 
> Stromaufnahme liegt bei 580-620W


 
Donner und Düse, das Teil langt ganz schön zu ....


----------



## acer86 (29. März 2011)

caine2011 schrieb:


> @acer86 was machst da im sommer?
> 
> da werden ja schnell mal mehr als 28°...


 
ja das weiß ich leider auch noch nicht so genau, momentan steht er zwar im Erdgeschoss aber selbst da werden es im sommer auch ohne rechner 26C° und mehr, das Problem liegt an der einlass temp des Wasser´s die sollte bei den rechner nicht über 28C° liegen da sonnst die letzte gpu viel zu warm wird, (notiz an mich ich sollte ein zwei kreis System bauen) Auslass temp des Wassers sind bei 20C° zimmer temp 38C°.

werde wahrscheinlich im Sommer nur noch BigWu´s falten und die Gpu´s erst mal abschalten bzw ausbauen.

@Bumble 

ja der Server (Seufer) zieht schon ordentlich was weg, die 3 Gpu´s wollen ganz schön saft haben und der i7 ist auch ein ganz schöner Seufer dan kommen noch 15 lüfter und 2 pumpen dazu.


----------



## caine2011 (29. März 2011)

und wenn du noch einen 240er radi reinhängst in das system?
(unter umständen zwischen die grakas wenn das iwie geht?)


----------



## acer86 (29. März 2011)

caine2011 schrieb:


> und wenn du noch einen 240er radi reinhängst in das system?
> (unter umständen zwischen die grakas wenn das iwie geht?)


 
habe ich auch schon überlegt, aber im Sommer wollte ich die Gesamte Kühlung reinigen und gleich auf 2 Kreisläufe umbauen. (weil momentan alles sehr improvisiert aufgebaut ist, das Gehäuse steht offen auf den Boden und die gesamte Kühlung extern auf den boden verteilt daneben  sieht zwar nicht schön aus aber erfüllt sein zweck wie man an meiner Monats Produktionssteigerung sieht


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wobei mein Plan eigentlich in die Richtung geht nur noch BigWu only Falter zu bauen. 2-3 bigWu Falter wären von den PPD/ Watt Verhältnis einfach effizienter


----------



## nfsgame (29. März 2011)

Jo, das stimmt...

Du wirst dich auch wundern wieviel PPD du aufeinmal mehr hast wenn die Grakas mal ruhen .


----------



## caine2011 (29. März 2011)

ich hoffe bzgl. der big wu faltserver ja auf z68 itx boards oder dann am3+ itx boards...

mit linuxunterstützung...


----------



## davidof2001 (29. März 2011)

Kurzer Themenwechel meinerseits. 
Mein Admin hat mir grad erzählt was ich hier hin  bekomme. Einen Pentium 4 mit HT (also insg. 2 Kerne). Welcher Client wird da der produktivste sein? Kann vielleicht jemand eine Schätzung zur Punkteausbeute abgeben?


----------



## nfsgame (29. März 2011)

Gar keiner, du wirst eher verglühen als damit über 100PPD zu kommen.


----------



## The Ian (29. März 2011)

@acer
hast da nu interesse oder wars nur so gefragt, ob ich die watt verkrafte?


----------



## acer86 (29. März 2011)

The Ian schrieb:


> @acer
> hast da nu interesse oder wars nur so gefragt, ob ich die watt verkrafte?


 
erst mal war es nur so gefragt aber ich komm auf jedenfall drauf zurück wen es hier zu warm wird, 

allerdings muss ich den pc dazu erst noch "Transportabel" umbauen  ich denk mal ende Mai Anfang Juni


----------



## Bumblebee (29. März 2011)

davidof2001 schrieb:


> Kurzer Themenwechel meinerseits.
> Mein Admin hat mir grad erzählt was ich hier hin bekomme. Einen Pentium 4 mit HT (also insg. 2 Kerne). Welcher Client wird da der produktivste sein? Kann vielleicht jemand eine Schätzung zur Punkteausbeute abgeben?


 
Ach du herriee...



nfsgame schrieb:


> Gar keiner, du wirst eher verglühen als damit über 100PPD zu kommen.


 
Diese Antwort sagt leider (zu Recht) alles 
*Falls* er mit N_VIDIA bestückt ist dann ein GPU(2)-Client
Mehr ist leider weniger....


----------



## nfsgame (29. März 2011)

Ohne jetzt die Pferde scheu machen zu wollen, aber schaut mal dort: https://fah-web.stanford.edu/projects/FAHClient/wiki/BetaRelease . Lässt mal jemand ne HD5xxx/6xxx glühen ?


----------



## davidof2001 (29. März 2011)

Ich werde morgen mal mit ihm reden. Vielleicht kann ich ihn ja sogar dazu breitschlagen, dass ich meine alte 260er einbauen darf. Das wäre natürlich spitze.


----------



## chris1995 (29. März 2011)

ich werde es jetzt versuchen wie die hd 6970 glüht!
Melde mich wieder !
edit: Der client funzt, die eta liegt zur zeit bei einer 5734 bei ca 2h und 50 min! (Modus Gpu bei der instalation eingestellt)
MfG Chris


----------



## Julian Kruck (29. März 2011)

das entspricht also wie viele ppd?


----------



## chris1995 (29. März 2011)

Ich weiß noch nicht wo das steht, FahMon und HFM.Net verweigern ihren dienst!
Aber es schaut so aus ob da ordentlich was rauskommt!
Wer faltet sonst noch mit einer hd 69.. am wochenende werde ich mal die hd 5970<anwerfen!
MfG Chris


----------



## klefreak (29. März 2011)

5734 (2, 560, 293) (http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/fahproject.overusingIPswillbebanned?p=5734)

6950@6970; GPU Last50% (gpuz) eine *TPF von ca 2:35min*   --> 4h15min
*WU hat 511p    -->50% Auslastung =2725ppd oder bei 100% last ca 54xx ppd*  ---> noch recht mager ;(

der Client ist allerdings erste Sahne  (wo stellt man erweiterte Parameter zb smp 6 ... ein?
wie bekomme ihc einen 2. Client (CPU-SMP) in das gleiche Fenster eingefügt??
kann die GPU derzeit aber leider nicht mitfalten lassen, daher nur  ein erster schneller Schnappschuss.. (diese WU wird natürlich beendeN:

mfg klemens

ps: hoffentlich kommt dann auch bald der passende OpenCL CORE 

EDIT: wenn man den client erstellt aht, gibt es über "Configure" erweiterte optionen, das "slightly higher" bringt leider nicht den gewünschten erfolg wenn nebenher noch ein SMP Faltet.. 
GPU auslastung zwischen 95% und eher bei 99% 
--> frisst einen ganzen Kern meines 1055t@4ghz 
--> da sollte man dann noch die üblichen optimierungen (CAL, brook..) aktivieren.. (wie früher schon bei AMD nötig um den Kernhunger zu verringern..


EDIT2:
http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=67&t=18072
AMD A16 Core könnte baldigst kommen.. 
mfg


----------



## caine2011 (29. März 2011)

wenn du den modus auf expert stellst steht unter status
rechts die wu und da steht die ppd dabei iwo relativ in der mitte

wäre echt cool ppd werte zu sehen


----------



## nfsgame (29. März 2011)

Weitere Clients hinzufügen: Configure->Slots->Hinzufügen (Expert-Modus unter Linux, obs unter Windows so is wirst du sicherlich gleich berichten ).


----------



## kubi-1988 (29. März 2011)

Wenn ich mich nicht verrechnet habe, sollten das so 4300 PPD ergeben (bei ETA von 2h und 50 min!). Da sollte noch mehr drin sein, allerdings erst, wenn der FahCore_16 genutzt wird. Ich hoffe mal das der noch diese Woche kommt. (s. Folding Forum)  Welche CPU-Auslastung habt ihr denn dabei? Bei mir liegt sie leider bei 25%, weil ich es noch nicht geschafft hab die Parameter CAL_NO_FLUSH und die anderen einzufügen.


----------



## acer86 (29. März 2011)

kubi-1988 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich nicht verrechnet habe, sollten das so 4300 PPD ergeben. Da sollte noch mehr drin sein, allerdings erst, wenn der FahCore_16 genutzt wird. Ich hoffe mal das der noch diese Woche kommt. (s. Folding Forum)  Welche CPU-Auslastung habt ihr denn dabei? Bei mir liegt sie leider bei 25%, weil ich es noch nicht geschafft hab die Parameter CAL_NO_FLUSH und die anderen einzufügen.


 
bei mir ebenfalls so um die 20% cpu Auslastung genau wie beim V6

siehe: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...wahl-des-falters-des-monats-april-2011-a.html


----------



## chris1995 (29. März 2011)

Bei mir steht bei bei ppd unknow! Die wu ist jetz schon bei 26%!
Gpu last: 97-99%
Cpu last ca 30% auf dem q6600@2,4Ghz
chris


----------



## caine2011 (29. März 2011)

habt ihr fahcore16?


----------



## nfsgame (29. März 2011)

Der soll erst im Laufe der Woche kommen  ( Folding Forum • View topic - Standing ovations! ).


----------



## chris1995 (29. März 2011)

Ich hab core11
DIe unit ist jetzt schon bei 32%
Chris


----------



## kubi-1988 (29. März 2011)

Ganz genau der fahcore16 soll vllt. diese Woche kommen. Mit den Anpassungen aus dem http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...23-wie-bekomme-ich-die-hohe-cpu-last-weg.html Thread komme ich so auf 5 bis 10% CPU-Last auf meinem Quad-core beim V6-Client .  Wenn jemand entdeckt, wie man es beim V7-Client einstellt, wäre gut wenn er es hier mal beschreibt.


----------



## acer86 (29. März 2011)

hab eine 5733Wu core 11 

ist jetzt bei 5% und hab eine TPF von 4.32min    

Restzeit 7h


----------



## nfsgame (29. März 2011)

Mein asthmatischer Turion 64 X2 TK55 macht unter Linux x64 mitm SMP gerade ne TPF von rund 30min , unter Windoof warns an die 2Std...


----------



## chris1995 (29. März 2011)

acer86: Was hast du für eine graka?
MfG Chris


----------



## acer86 (29. März 2011)

chris1995 schrieb:


> acer86: Was hast du für eine graka?
> MfG Chris


 
ist eine Mobility Radeo 5850 in ein Acer 8942g Notebook

Siehe: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...-beleuchtete-tastatur-18-4zoll-1920x1080.html


----------



## chris1995 (29. März 2011)

Ok, meine hd 6970 braucht 1,46min für 1% von der 5734!
Faltet sonst keiner mit einer 5... oder 6...?
Chris


----------



## kubi-1988 (29. März 2011)

Doch ich bin bei Projekt 5734 bei einer Framezeit von etwa 2 min und 50 s auf einer 5770.


----------



## klefreak (29. März 2011)

caine2011 schrieb:


> wenn du den modus auf expert stellst steht unter status
> rechts die wu und da steht die ppd dabei iwo relativ in der mitte
> wäre echt cool ppd werte zu sehen


 bei diesen Projekten steht leider PPD *UNKNOWN*



nfsgame schrieb:


> Weitere Clients hinzufügen: Configure->Slots->Hinzufügen (Expert-Modus unter Linux, obs unter Windows so is wirst du sicherlich gleich berichten ).


 Das funktioniert theoretisch prima, werd das allerdings erst machen wenn mein normaler smp fertig ist...



kubi-1988 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich nicht verrechnet habe, sollten das so 4300 PPD ergeben (bei ETA von 2h und 50 min!). Da sollte noch mehr drin sein, allerdings erst, wenn der FahCore_16 genutzt wird. Ich hoffe mal das der noch diese Woche kommt. (s. Folding Forum)  Welche CPU-Auslastung habt ihr denn dabei? Bei mir liegt sie leider bei 25%, weil ich es noch nicht geschafft hab die Parameter CAL_NO_FLUSH und die anderen einzufügen.



AUslastung bringt man schnell hoch: FAH-Addict : Articles - GPU environment variables
hab anstelle der 192 236 genommen und BROOK_Yield auf 1...
ALLERDINGS!!! egal welche einstellungen ich tätige, sobald der SMP nebenher läuft bricht die auslastung auf ca 70% oder weniger ein.. auch wenn der Client auf Slightly Higher oder noch brachialer im Taskmanager der CORE11 auf "normal" gesetzt wird... ;(





chris1995 schrieb:


> Ok, meine hd 6970 braucht 1,46min für 1% von der 5734!
> Faltet sonst keiner mit einer 5... oder 6...?
> Chris


ich falte derweil mal 1 WU welche wie oben beschrieben die Zeiten hat (50%last ca 2min30pro   %

...so, nun ab ins bettchen, muss früh raus (bye) und Happy Folding..


----------



## kubi-1988 (29. März 2011)

klefreak schrieb:


> bei diesen Projekten steht leider PPD *UNKNOWN*
> 
> AUslastung bringt man schnell hoch: FAH-Addict : Articles - GPU environment variables
> hab anstelle der 192 236 genommen und BROOK_Yield auf 1...
> ALLERDINGS!!! egal welche einstellungen ich tätige, sobald der SMP nebenher läuft bricht die auslastung auf ca 70% oder weniger ein.. auch wenn der Client auf Slightly Higher oder noch brachialer im Taskmanager der CORE11 auf "normal" gesetzt wird... ;(



Du hast mich missverstanden die GPU-Auslastung liegt die meiste Zeit bei 99%. Allerdings ist mir die CPU-Auslastung mit 25% zu hoch und ich hab noch nichts gefunden, wie die GPU environment variables im neuen Client einstelle.


----------



## chris1995 (29. März 2011)

Ich verabschiede mich für heute!
Bin mal gespant was bis morgen fertig ist!
Happy Folding Chris


----------



## caine2011 (29. März 2011)

good n8


----------



## Thosch (29. März 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> ja das weiß ich leider auch noch nicht so genau, momentan steht er zwar im Erdgeschoss aber selbst da werden es im sommer auch ohne rechner 26C° und mehr, das Problem liegt an der einlass temp des Wasser´s die sollte bei den rechner nicht über 28C° liegen da sonnst die letzte gpu viel zu warm wird, (notiz an mich ich sollte ein zwei kreis System bauen) Auslass temp des Wassers sind bei 20C° zimmer temp 38C°....



Vllt. vor den GraKas ne Y-"Verzweigung" einbauen danach wieder zusammenführen, bekommen die gleichzeitig die selbe Temp ab.


----------



## caine2011 (29. März 2011)

noch ein bisschen werbung in eigener sache
die member unseres teams haben einen newsletter erstellt.

für interessierte:
liste zum eintragen für nl: Liste

newsletter hier:Newsletter

mfg caine2011


----------



## Thosch (29. März 2011)

*     Achtung - Achtung - Achtung !!!*

*Zur INFO:* http://folding.typepad.com/

_"We have a planned outage tomorrow, Wednesday March 30 from 10am to noon pacific time.  The stats update and fah-web.stanford.edu web pages will be down, but FAH will be running otherwise.  Stats will still be accumulated by the Work Servers, just not related to the web page until those servers go up.

So, other than seeing stats updates, everything should look normal for FAH during the outage."_


*Und hier noch die lustige Goggle-Übersetzung:*

_Wir haben einen geplanten Ausfall morgen, Mittwoch 30. März von 10 Uhr bis Mittag Pacific Time. Die Statistiken zu aktualisieren und fah-web.stanford.edu Web-Seiten werden nach unten, aber FAH sonst laufen. Statistik wird noch durch die Arbeit Servern gesammelt werden, nur nicht auf die Web-Seite, die Sie bis diese Server steigen.

Also, außer Sehen Statistiken aktualisiert, sollte alles normal für FAH während des Ausfalls._

Goode N8 !


----------



## mattinator (29. März 2011)

Sehr frei übersetzt (von Google ?).


----------



## Henninges (30. März 2011)

ich werd mich mal für die nächsten zwei wochen foldingtechnisch verbaschieden...
bin gleich auf dem weg zu einer klausurtagung, danach eine woche heimaturlaub in der tschechei.

happy folding!


----------



## klefreak (30. März 2011)

ok, dann ahb ich da was nicht richtig gelesen, bei mir is die cpu last dank 6kerner "nur" bei 17% also eben auch 1 ganzer kern..

die Umgebungsvariabeln musst di wie im von mir geposteten Link NICHT im Client eingeben (k.a. ob das ginge) sondern in den WINDOWS Systemvariabeln, danach einmal benutzer auslogen und neu einsteigen und alles sollte passen

lg Klemens


----------



## nichtraucher91 (30. März 2011)

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob ich zwingen auf V7 umsteigen muss? 
Mein SMP und GPU2 laufen eig ganz gut. 
Muss oder besser kann ich weiterhin HFM weiter nutzen?


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (30. März 2011)

hfm löppt mit v7 irgendwie nicht, aber der fehler kann auch bei mir liegen.
ein gut eingestelltes altes setup sollte bis (wenn überhaupt) v7 only clients kommen ausreichen

mfg


----------



## caine2011 (30. März 2011)

hfm geht derzeit auf v7 nicht aber der client selbst zeigt dir das alles an

siehe mein screenshot

inwiefern performanceverbesserungen drin sind weiß ich nicht

mfg caine2011

@xXxatrush1987 was ist denn das problem?

edit: der neue catalyst bringt volle opencl unterstütung 



> • The AMD Accelerated Parallel Processing (APP) OpenCL runtime is now  enabled by default within AMD Catalyst. Applications that leverage  OpenCL for GPU based compute tasks will automatically benefit from the  significant performance boost that this provides.



dann kann der fahcore16 ja laufen...

probiert mal ob ihr mit dem treiber den openclcore ranbekommen könnt für den v7 client


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (30. März 2011)

kein problem mehr meinerseits, nur wurde mir die umschaltmöglichkeit für den expert mode nicht angezeigt, da ich anwendungen eig immer in kleinen fenstern habe, erst auf fullscrenn zeigte er die optionen.


auf expert sind die infos auch erstmal ausreichend

mfg


----------



## klefreak (30. März 2011)

also bei mir zeigt er auch im "Fenstermodus" Expert an, die Informationen sind sehr gut, nur weniges von HFM könnte man noch benötigen; wobei man solche Dinge auch eventuell in neueren Versionen nachrüsten könnte.

der V/ wird in Zukunft nötig, wenn man: 
A Radeons mit dem A16 Core verwenden will (V7 only!!)
B nur 1 Verwaltungstool für mehrere Clients will
C neuere Cores den V7 verlangen (derzeit nur A16)

ich werde baldigst umsteigen, weil der neue Client sehr einfach zu handhaben ist und acuh das Einrichten neuer Clients recht einfach funktioniert

mfg


----------



## Timmy99 (30. März 2011)

Ich habe mir auch mal den V7 vorgenommen. Den Flag "-oneunit" haben sie sehr gut umgesetzt: Einfach rectsklick auf  den gewünschten Folding Slot (Die oberen), und Finish wählen.
Weitere Befehle konnte ich nicht einpflegen. beim SMP (a3) fehlen die PPD, bei der GTX460 (15) sind es 11381.53PPD.
Der Viewer rührt sich anscheinend nur 1x wenn die % um 1 weitergehen. Scheint also weiterhin verbuggt zu sein, da er so garnichts nützt.
Auch finde ich es schade, dass man nur "Clients" genau einstellen kann. Die Slots, also SMP und GPU, lassen sich nicht einzeln einstellen. Wenn ich z.B Slighty higher wähle, gilt das für alle Slots hinter dem Clienten. Das komplette Configure Menü gilt leider für den kompletten clienten. Man muss wohl 2 Clienten anlegen, um SMP, GPU0, GPU1 etc. einzeln einstellen zu können.
Ich muss aber dazusagen, dass sich SMP und GPU noch nicht gebissen haben. Beide laufen mit "Lowest possible" auf 100(99)%.
Und nochwas tolles: Der Client lässt sich jetzt komplett rechts unten im Tray verstecken, jay


----------



## klefreak (30. März 2011)

also bei meiner Radeon kommt es im Parallelbetrieb SMP und GPU noch zu massiven EInbrüchen bezüglich der Auslastung, und das obwohl ich auch versuchsweise händisch den CORE11 auf "Normal" gestellt habe.. 
eventuell hilft ja hier ein zukünftiges Update (GPU Core oder V7...)

mfg


----------



## kubi-1988 (30. März 2011)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen, ob ich zwingen auf V7 umsteigen muss?
> Mein SMP und GPU2 laufen eig ganz gut.
> Muss oder besser kann ich weiterhin HFM weiter nutzen?



Nein umsteigen sollte mit Ausnahme vom A16 Core zu keinen Leistungsverbesserungen. (s. hier)



klefreak schrieb:


> also bei meiner Radeon kommt es im Parallelbetrieb SMP und GPU noch zu massiven EInbrüchen bezüglich der Auslastung, und das obwohl ich auch versuchsweise händisch den CORE11 auf "Normal" gestellt habe..
> eventuell hilft ja hier ein zukünftiges Update (GPU Core oder V7...)
> 
> mfg



Hast du die Dinge in den WINDOWS Systemvariabeln angepasst, wie du es mir geraten hast?
Ich hab jetzt ein wenig rumgespielt und mir eine start.bat geschrieben. 

```
set CAL_NO_FLUSH=1
set CAL_PRE_FLUSH=1
set FLUSH_INTERVAL=128
set BROOK_YIELD=2
start FAHControl.exe
```
Seitdem ist meine CPU-Last auf durchschnittlich unter 1% gefallen bei fast die gesamte Zeit 100% GPU-Last. SMP und GPU gleichzeitig müsste ich mal noch probieren.


----------



## klefreak (30. März 2011)

kubi-1988 schrieb:


> Hast du die Dinge in den WINDOWS Systemvariabeln angepasst, wie du es mir geraten hast?
> Ich hab jetzt ein wenig rumgespielt und mir eine start.bat geschrieben.
> 
> ```
> ...


 
Ja hab die Variablen in WIndows angepasst, war zu faul mir ne BAT zu schreiben  (die bestehende anzupassen)
würde mich freuen, wenn du testen könntest wie sich bei dir ein paralleler SMP auswirkt

mfg


----------



## kubi-1988 (30. März 2011)

Komischerweise oder auch nicht ging dann die CPU-Auslastung hoch auf so 5 bis 10% und die GPU-Auslastung runter auf vllt. 70%.

So ich bin aber erst mal am FahCore_16.


----------



## klefreak (30. März 2011)

Das mit der CPU und GPU Last konnte ich auch beobachten..

wie hast du nen A16 bekommen?


----------



## kubi-1988 (30. März 2011)

Ich hab bei Extra Client Options client-type=beta eingetragen. Geht aber wohl auch anders s. hier.


----------



## klefreak (30. März 2011)

danke für die infos..  hab acuh gleich den Typ geändert 

in 2h ist die WU fertig und er nimmt hoffentlich ne A16


----------



## Julian Kruck (30. März 2011)

A16 dürfte doch dann nen richtigen performancesprung haben oder?


----------



## caine2011 (30. März 2011)

ja ber wahrscheinlich nur auf 5xxx und 6xxx weil die karten davor keine opencl unterstützung haben


----------



## kubi-1988 (30. März 2011)

Ja ich komm von vorher ungefähr 2500 PPD hoch auf ungefähr 6000 PPD.


----------



## klefreak (30. März 2011)

in 1h55 berichte ich was es bringt..

Was ich merke ist, dass meine Wakü deutlich wärmer wird  (420w anstelle von 3xxW verbrauch) mit der GPU...
wassertemperatur auf 37°C ..


----------



## caine2011 (30. März 2011)

kann mir wer sagen ob man bei smp unit bonus im v7 bekommt?

passkey hab ich einfach übernommen

weil die punkte ohne bonus angegeben werden, muss man evtl. wieder erst 10 units laufen lassen?


----------



## kubi-1988 (30. März 2011)

Ich würde sagen probiers einfach mal aus. Ich denke es wird einfach nur nicht berechnet.


----------



## klefreak (30. März 2011)

ich glaube auch, dass einfahc die Berechnung fehlt, da das Gutschreiben der PPD ja nicht der Client übernimmt sondern der Empfangsserver und der hat ja schon mehr als 10 passende WU's von dir bekommen

mfg

EDIT: falte derzeit noch die 5733 fertig mit einer Frametime von 1min37sec aber keinen angezeigten ppd ;(


----------



## dr_breen (30. März 2011)

So, mein i7 920 ist wieder auf 3,8 GHz und faltet BigWU. Sind die Temperaturen bei F@H eigentlich wesentlich niedriger als bei Prime? Bei mir war Prime maximal bei 73°C und jetzt bei F@H sind es nur 69°C.


----------



## Julian Kruck (30. März 2011)

Prime heizt bisschen mehr ein wie f@h...macht aber meistens nur 1-3° aus

ich finde es blöd dass die 3er und 4er generation von ati nicht unterstützt wird  dementsprechend fallen meine X2s auf die lange bank...


----------



## caine2011 (30. März 2011)

@dr_breen: mit welchem clöient faltest du denn? V7 oder V6


----------



## dr_breen (30. März 2011)

Oh, die Entwicklung hab ich mal wieder verschlafen. Hab gerade deinen Post gesehen und probiere das mit den BigWu mit v7 mal aus. Danke


----------



## caine2011 (30. März 2011)

nichts zu danken

soviel hast du auch nciht verpasst, ist auch erst seit gestern abend

wollte nur wissen ob das schon jemand erfolgreich am laufen hat

mfg caine2011


----------



## dr_breen (30. März 2011)

Hat jemand einen alternativen Link für den Client? Ich kann nicht mit https://fah-web.stanford.edu/projects/FAHClient/wiki/BetaRelease verbinden.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (30. März 2011)

Habe nur den x64 Windows client : http://dl.dropbox.com/u/12735344/fahclient_7.1.21_Windows-2008-64bit-release.exe


----------



## dr_breen (30. März 2011)

Danke für den Client!


----------



## klefreak (30. März 2011)

UPDATE:

zumindest mal etwas positiv zu sehen 

V7 Client mit BETA Flag
A16-Core 
PROJEKT:      11293 (4, 24, 0)
TPF:              3 mins 16 secs
BASE-Credit: 1835.00
PPD:             8054.87
--> GPU Last bei 95% (regelm dropdown auf 85% für wenige sekunden..)
--> vergleichbarer Stromverbrauch wie mit den alten WU's


----------



## caine2011 (30. März 2011)

auf welcher graka?


----------



## acer86 (30. März 2011)

caine2011 schrieb:


> auf welcher graka?


 
ich würde mal auf die Graka aus sein profil tippen ATI 6950


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. März 2011)

Solange man keine ATI am falten hat bringt der neue Client was die Punkteausbeute anbelangt nicht wirklich was?
Eventuelle Ausnahmen: Zwangspausen wärend up/download von WU's und der A16?


----------



## caine2011 (30. März 2011)

also es gibt 611 pkt. einheiten die bei mir minimal besser sind :16500 ppd statt 15000 (gtx 560 ti)

wenn ich eben einstelle das der client-type beta sein soll sonst kriege ich die nciht

sind atm projekte 10634 und 11020

mfg caine2011

@acer86 thx für die info


----------



## klefreak (31. März 2011)

kleines Update:

@Caine2011  die Grafikkarte ist ne HD6950@6970(BIOS Flash)

Problem:
hab derzeit das Falten mit der Grafikkarte wieder eingestellt, da es bei mir ein Problem gibt:
Client V7 GPU neben dem normalen SMP funktioniert samt Umgebungsvariabeln (müsste abchecken ob es diese für den A16 noch braucht, da der A16 ja nicht mehr auf BROOK basiert?
ABER: sobald ich bei gestartetem V7 aber auch bei pausiertem V7 mit PowerDVD 10 einen Film starte Freezed der PC innerhalb einer Sekunde
dieses Verhalten tritt auf, sobald der V/ in irgendeiner Weise geöffnet ist (pausiert, faltend.. Taskleiste..)

kann das wer nachvollziehen?


----------



## caine2011 (31. März 2011)

kann nicht nachvollziehen aber hast du den neusten treiber drauf?

vlt. bugt die opencl unterstützung

thx für die info


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (31. März 2011)

moin,

die 611punkte wus(über beta) machen auf eine 9600gt über 5k ppd, normal für die karte sind 1500-3000ppd
heute kommt dann meine 6950 DCII(als ersatz für die explodierte GTX570 SC) die ich dann auch mal auf beta loslasse.


mfg


----------



## klefreak (31. März 2011)

@Caine2011

Auch bei YOUTUBE bekomme ich Freezes..

ich werd mal den 11.3 anstelle des 11.4 (23.) testen 

@XXXatrush1987

bitte teste, ob du dann auch Probleme mit Flash (Youtube) oder zb PowerDVD hast

mfg

*EDIT: Downgrade auf 11.3 hilft nicht !!
Bitte um Feedback ob noch jemand dieses FREEZE Phänomen hat..

EDIT2: *Laut FoldingForum (Bruce) braucht man für A16 COres keine Umgebungsvariabeln, die kann man sich dann getrost sparen 

EDIT 3: http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-folding-home-team/977142-ati-core-16-gpu3-info-thread.html der BUG mit dem Systemfreeze ist schon bekannt und an einer Lösung wird gearbeitet
            ---> Folding mit GPU und Videoschauen = Freeze


----------



## kubi-1988 (31. März 2011)

Ich kann ein Youtubevideo schauen und es freezst nichts bei mir. Ein Problem habe ich allerdings mit Flash-Videos und dem VLC-Player. Wenn die Hardwarebeschleunigung aktiviert ist, taktet sich die Grafikkarte auf 400 MHz herunter.

Du solltest mal versuchen die Hardwarebeschleunigung zu deaktivieren, vllt. gibt es ein Problem beim heruntertakten.


----------



## klefreak (31. März 2011)

kubi-1988 schrieb:


> Ich kann ein Youtubevideo schauen und es freezst nichts bei mir. Ein Problem habe ich allerdings mit Flash-Videos und dem VLC-Player. Wenn die Hardwarebeschleunigung aktiviert ist, taktet sich die Grafikkarte auf 400 MHz herunter.
> 
> Du solltest mal versuchen die Hardwarebeschleunigung zu deaktivieren, vllt. gibt es ein Problem beim heruntertakten.


Soweit ich das in dem Link von mir nachlesen konnte, sind NUR die 69X0 Karten von diesem VIDEO-Bug betroffen, hier hilft für mich also nur abwarten
den A16 kann man acuh nicht mit den bekannten BROOK_Yield,.. züglen, so dass er "immer" einen ganzen Kern frisst 

mfg Klemens

EDIT:
https://fah-web.stanford.edu/projects/FAHClient/wiki/FahControl
diese Seite ist relativ gut (im unteren Drittel gibts auch Infos über zusätzliche Optionen..)
mfg


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. März 2011)

@Bumblebee und acer86: Was machen eure GTS450?
Meine war heute Morgen 6:30 am tösen weil sie keine Arbeit bekommen hat. 

Wen ich ein Verschwörungstheoretiker wäre, würd ich jetzt behaupten die Leute in Stadfort wollen einen so zum neuen V7-Clienten überreden. 

Ich werd mal am Wochende das Ding testweise auf meinem Faltserver laufen lassen.


----------



## Thosch (31. März 2011)

Mahlzeit !

Bringt der V7 nun auch mehr PpD bei den Fermies oder nur bei den AMD´s ? Hatte mittlerweilen auch den Verdacht das absichtlich oder vermehrt Arbeit zurück gehalten wird um einen Umsteigen zu "fördern". Der GPU-Cl. läuft/lief bei mir jetzt schon des öfteren im Leerlauf ...


----------



## caine2011 (31. März 2011)

naja wenn du 

client-type beta



setzt dann bekommst du auf einer gtx 560ti anstatt 15000 ca. 16k

so ists bei mir zumindest...


----------



## acer86 (31. März 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @Bumblebee und acer86: Was machen eure GTS450?
> Meine war heute Morgen 6:30 am tösen weil sie keine Arbeit bekommen hat.
> 
> Wen ich ein Verschwörungstheoretiker wäre, würd ich jetzt behaupten die Leute in Stadfort wollen einen so zum neuen V7-Clienten überreden.
> ...


 
Bei mir leider kein ausfall läuft alles wie immer bei der GTS450.


Edit: werde wohl doch mal den V7 auf mein Faltserver testen vielleicht gibt es bei den V7 das Shader Problem im Mischbetrieb nicht mehr, (oder hat das schon jemand getestet)


----------



## caine2011 (31. März 2011)

wäre interessant

 hat noch niemand getestet hier im forum


----------



## Uwe64LE (31. März 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wen ich ein Verschwörungstheoretiker wäre, würd ich jetzt behaupten die Leute in Stadfort wollen einen so zum neuen V7-Clienten überreden.


Ich antworte mal, obwohl ich nicht gefragt war.
Meine beiden GTS haben seit gestern auch nur noch sporadisch zu tun. Nach einer Weile kommt zwar ein neues Projekt,
aber ich brauche auch mehrere Anläufe.
Da ich genau die gleiche Theorie wie du vertrete, hab ich mich heute Nacht zum v7 "überreden" lassen.


----------



## magic 007 (31. März 2011)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Da ich genau die gleiche Theorie wie du vertrete, hab ich mich heute Nacht zum v7 "überreden" lassen.


 
Willst du uns vlt mal kurz deine Erfahrungen zum v7 mitteilen?
Vorallem in Sachen Stabilität und PPD würde es mich intressieren, weil ich spiele momentan mit dem Gedanken zu wechseln, aber es heißt ja never change a running system...


----------



## acer86 (31. März 2011)

so ich bekomm jetzt auch keine wu´s mehr bei der gts 450 so ein scheiß


----------



## lordraphael (31. März 2011)

Also bei mir läuft jetzt der alte Smp client (Big Wus) und der V7 für Gpu ( 5870) bis jetzt gibt es noch keine probleme .....


----------



## Bumblebee (31. März 2011)

Hab noch gar nicht angefangen mit V7 - bisher laufen die 450er problemlos


----------



## acer86 (31. März 2011)

leider immer noch keine Wu´s für die GTS450, na ja wenigstens bekommt die GTX460 noch Wu´s


----------



## Bumblebee (31. März 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> leider immer noch keine Wu´s für die GTS450, na ja wenigstens bekommt die GTX460 noch Wu´s


 
Bin eben zu meinen beiden 450ern gekommen und eine hatte nun auch eine Stunde Zwangspause
Client restartet und nach 3x "ii find nix" hat er wieder eine WU geladen

Habe aber mal nachgedacht (kommt selten vor aber manchmal eben doch  )
Eigentlich (fast) logisch, dass - weil sie ja alle "monogam" 6801er falten - Stanford die WU's ausgehen 
Allerdings habe die beiden 560er absolut keine Probleme mit dem (ebenfalls 6801er-)Nachschub
Ob die wohl irgendwie priorisiert werden


----------



## acer86 (31. März 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Bin eben zu meinen beiden 450ern gekommen und eine hatte nun auch eine Stunde Zwangspause
> Client restartet und nach 3x "ii find nix" hat er wieder eine WU geladen
> 
> Habe aber mal nachgedacht (kommt selten vor aber manchmal eben doch  )
> ...


 
ja ist bei mir auch so die gtx460 bekommt ohne Probleme wu´s nur die gts450 seit drei Stunden nix


----------



## Crymes (31. März 2011)

Kann das sein, dass sie die Prozessorauslasting mit dem V7er immer noch bei ca. 40% gelassen ham?
Das komische ist, dass das jetzt multithreaded ist.

Kann mir einer mal nen Referenzwert zu meiner HD 5770 mit dem V7er geben?
Hab die GPU und den Single-Core Client am Laufen, habe ich da irgendwelche Performanceeinbußen?


----------



## Crymes (31. März 2011)

Das komische ist:
Im Client steht Running und er hat ca. 7% fertig und auf dem Molekül-Symbol in der Taskleidte steht inactive.
Hat jemand ne Lösung?


----------



## davidof2001 (31. März 2011)

caine2011 schrieb:


> naja wenn du
> 
> client-type beta
> 
> ...


 
Wie und wo setze ich das denn?


----------



## T0M@0 (31. März 2011)

Crymes schrieb:


> Kann das sein, dass sie die Prozessorauslasting mit dem V7er immer noch bei ca. 40% gelassen ham?


 
So wie ich es verstanden habe ist der ATI-Core immer noch der Alte, also hat sich da nichts geändert.


----------



## mattinator (31. März 2011)

kubi-1988 schrieb:


> Ein Problem habe ich allerdings mit Flash-Videos und dem VLC-Player. Wenn die Hardwarebeschleunigung aktiviert ist, taktet sich die Grafikkarte auf 400 MHz herunter.


 
Kann ich bestätigen, bei mir sind sogar die GPU-Projekte der primären GTX 275 rausgeflogen und die Karte blieb im "Fallback"-Modus bis zu Reload des Grafik-Treibers (SLI an / SLI aus). Den "Trick" mit der (im Firefox 4 !) deaktivierten Hardwarebeschleunigung hatte ich nach einigen abgebrochenen Projekten () gerade erst gefunden. Bin sogar selbst auf die Idee gekommen. Btw., hat jemand einen Tip, ob man unter Windows 7 den Grafiktreiber per batch oder Windows-API neu laden kann ? Devcon hat leider nicht funktioniert und der RivaTuner läuft nicht mehr mit den aktuellen Treibern.
Gibt es eigentlich schon Erfahrungen über Performance-Zuwächse mit dem v7-Client und NVIDIA-Karten ?


----------



## kubi-1988 (31. März 2011)

@Crymes: Ich hab eine CPU-Auslastung von 25% auf meinem Quadcore und etwa 6300 PPD bei 900 MHz Takt der 5770. Den neuen Core bekommst du wenn du client-type=beta setzt. Wie das geht musste hier im Thread beschrieben sein.

@mattinator: Ganz so schlimm ist es bei mir nicht. Er faltet trotz runtertakten weiter und sobald keine Videobeschleunigung mehr gebraucht wird, taktet er sich einfach wieder rauf. Zum Performancezuwachs der sollte nicht vorhanden sein, weil bis auf dem fahcore16 die gleichen Cores wie beim alten Client verwendet werden.


----------



## Crymes (31. März 2011)

-Flag nach wie vor 3:24 min für ein Frame.
Fämgt das erst bei der Nächsten WU an zu wirken?


----------



## kubi-1988 (31. März 2011)

Ja der faltet erst noch die aktuelle fertig. Am besten beendest du dann und löscht noch den alten Core, dann bekommst du sicher den neuen. Ja ganz sicher denn jetzt gibt es offiziell den neuen core. Folding Forum • View topic - Core16/ATI P11293


----------



## magic 007 (31. März 2011)

seltsammer weise zeigt mir der v7 beim gpu Klienten eine TPF von 49 sec(was für gtx 470 gut-normal ist) aber dafür einen Credit über 611 und PPD von 11.323. Beim alten Klient waren es (ebenfalls beim a15) um die 1000 Credits und eine PPD von um die 14.500!


----------



## Crymes (31. März 2011)

Muss ich jetzt für den neuen Core irgendwas updaten oder umstellen?
Ich hab jetzt nur im Oberen Kästchen client-type und im unteren beta eingetragen.
Dann bekomme ich bei der nächsten WU OpenCL?


----------



## kubi-1988 (31. März 2011)

Ja sollte eigentlich ausreichend sein. Wenn du eine neue hast schreib bitte mal, wie es mit PPD und CPU-Auslastung aussieht. 25% sind mir eigentlich etwas viel aber wenn es nicht anders geht...


----------



## davidof2001 (31. März 2011)

magic 007 schrieb:


> seltsammer weise zeigt mir der v7 beim gpu Klienten eine TPF von 49 sec(was für gtx 470 gut-normal ist) aber dafür einen Credit über 611 und PPD von 11.323. Beim alten Klient waren es (ebenfalls beim a15) um die 1000 Credits und eine PPD von um die 14.500!


 
Bei mir auch. Also die TPF ist schon ziemlich gut mit 36 Sekunden aber die PPD sind bei normalen bis wenigen 14500. Komisch alles heut.


----------



## Uwe64LE (31. März 2011)

magic 007 schrieb:


> Willst du uns vlt mal kurz deine Erfahrungen zum v7 mitteilen?
> Vorallem in Sachen Stabilität und PPD würde es mich intressieren, weil ich spiele momentan mit dem Gedanken zu wechseln, aber es heißt ja never change a running system...


Mal von der Tatsache abgesehen, dass die Optik des Control Centers für mich noch ungewohnt ist, reagieren die clients (bzw. nun die slots) etwas träge beim Starten und Beenden.
Sonst läuft aber alles stabil. Leider werden einige Cores und Projekte noch als unknown deklariert, obwohl da auch einige ältere dabei sind. Somit werden manchmal keine PPD-Werte ausgegeben
und man muss selber rechnen.
Größter Vorteil für die GPU: ich bekomme wieder Arbeit ohne Warten und es sind auch bessere Projekte vorrätig:
P10.956 mit 15.381 PPD (gerechnet) und
P6805 mit 10.126 PPD (angezeigt)

CPU faltet gerade ein P6050 (unknown).


----------



## The Ian (31. März 2011)

die besseren projekte sind nur im v7 verfügbar?...und auch noch für die "alten" 2xxer??


----------



## mattinator (31. März 2011)

The Ian schrieb:


> ...und auch noch für die "alten" 2xxer??


 
Meine zwei GTX 275 falten mit dem v6 GPU2-Client lustig vor sich lang hin (momentan Projekte 10516 und 10513 mit ca. 9,7 bis 9,9 K PPD). Und Pausen in der Verteilung / Ablieferung gab es in den letzten Tagen auch keine. Also ich kann mich bis auf die durch das Update auf Firefox 4 selbst verschuldeten Projekt-Abstürze nicht beklagen. Glücklicherweise wurden alle abgebrochenen Projekte trotzdem hochgeladen.


----------



## caine2011 (31. März 2011)

also ich habe performance zuwächse von 1k ppd auf meiner gtx560 ti wie bereits vorher erwähnt


----------



## Bumblebee (1. April 2011)

The Ian schrieb:


> die besseren projekte sind nur im v7 verfügbar?...und auch noch für die "alten" 2xxer??


 
Bitte nicht verwechseln
Es gibt natürlich bessere und schlechtere (wie überall) auch bei den GPU*2*-WU's
Die hier angesprochenen sind aber GPU*3*er - und ich habe seit gestern (ohne V7) auch wieder vereinzelt solche "Nettigkeiten"


----------



## dr_breen (1. April 2011)

Vergeben die Server eigentlich auch BigWUs, wenn man client-type auf bigadv setzt, aber den passenden Core nicht hat? Bei mir steht im Statusbereich:


```
...
Assigned    30/Mar/2011-23:09:19   (das heißt 01:09:19 am 31.3.2011)
Timeout     Unknown
Expiration  05/Apr/2011-23:09:19
...
```
Ich hab aber den A5 Core erst um circa halb acht eingefügt (weil der Client ihn nicht laden konnte).


----------



## acer86 (1. April 2011)

So hier mal meine test werte nach ein tag Falten mit den v7

Die Gpu eine ATI Mobility Radeon 5850 macht 1589PPD mit den alten V6 client (ein erbärmliches Ergebnis) 
Mit den neuen V7 client komme ich auf 4800-5000PPD das ist doch schon mal was und für ein Notebook ganz ok


----------



## The Master of MORARE (1. April 2011)

Na das ist schonmal ne echt gute Steigerung. Welcher Core?


----------



## acer86 (1. April 2011)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Na das ist schonmal ne echt gute Steigerung. Welcher Core?


 
ist mit den Beta flag ein A16 

wu P11293 
credits 1835

was ich nur noch nicht hin bekommen hab wo man den smp Client auf BigWu umstellt hat das schon jemand probiert?


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (1. April 2011)

Eine 9600gt zeigt unter fahcore 15 und der 611punkte wu auch ein stark erhöhten output:



3300ppd->5100ppd

takt: 775/1950/1100

mfg


----------



## Crymes (1. April 2011)

Ist das normal, dass der Singlecore Client bei meinem Phenom 2 955 knapp 24 Stunden für eine WU braucht und nur 87,48 PPD macht?


----------



## Bumblebee (1. April 2011)

acer87 schrieb:


> So hier mal meine test werte nach ein tag Falten mit den v7
> 
> Die Gpu eine ATI Mobility Radeon 5850 macht 1589PPD mit den alten V6 client (ein erbärmliches Ergebnis)
> Mit den neuen V7 client komme ich auf 4800-5000PPD das ist doch schon mal was und für ein Notebook ganz ok


 
Nette Hausnummer - das
Aber ich frage mich (und somit auch dich) ob der SMP dabei mitläuft oder ob das "GPU-only" ist

N.B. Habe den Quote resized - muss ja nicht so übertreiben wie du 



Crymes schrieb:


> Ist das normal, dass der Singlecore Client bei meinem Phenom 2 955 knapp 24 Stunden für eine WU braucht und nur 87,48 PPD macht?



Absolut nein - aber das ist die Strafe dafür, dass du SINGLE faltest


----------



## kubi-1988 (1. April 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> ist mit den Beta flag ein A16
> 
> wu P11293
> credits 1835
> ...



Du musst bei extra slot options client-type bigadv einstellen.


----------



## acer86 (1. April 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Nette Hausnummer - das
> Aber ich frage mich (und somit auch dich) ob der SMP dabei mitläuft oder ob das "GPU-only" ist
> 
> N.B. Habe den Quote resized - muss ja nicht so übertreiben wie du


 
Nein momentan nur Gpu only sonst baut der notebook kühler so viel druck auf das ich ein gewicht an das Notebook hängen muss damit es nicht abhebt.

und die cpu last ist beim falten eh schon auf 20%





kubi-1988 schrieb:


> Du musst bei extra slot options client-type bigadv einstellen.


 
Ok danke hat gefunzt

Projekt: 6953 ????
ist aber nee big so wie es aussieht.


----------



## Crymes (1. April 2011)

So, hab nen 0x16 Core, mit dem meine HD 5770 ca. 6113 PPD macht.
Weiss jemand, warum die CPU Last immer noch bei ca. 30% liegt?


----------



## Mettsemmel (1. April 2011)

Zweitbestes Monatsergebnis ever


----------



## dr_breen (1. April 2011)

Grats! 

Spricht irgendwas gegen eine Gigabyte 570 OC für F@H (und Zocken )?


----------



## T0M@0 (1. April 2011)

also mir fällt nichts ein


----------



## klefreak (1. April 2011)

@Crames

die CPU Last wird mit kommenden CORE-Versionen noch optimiert (laut MHOUSTON, dem AMD Programmierer für F@H)

und das Problem des CORE A16 in Kombination mit Videowiedergabe (Hardwarebeschleunigt) habe ich heute an mhouston weitergegeben..

Folding Forum • View topic - V7 GPU A16 + Video-Hardwareacceleration = FREEZE (Youtube,..

(nicht mein Englisch bekritteln )

mfg

EDIT: 

WENN JEMAND *YOUTUBE (mit flash 10.2..*) nutzen will während dem *GPU A16 Folding* mit einer 69x0 Radeon dann vor dem starten des GPU Client (pausieren und 10sec warten genügt) ein *youtube* videofenster starten, rechtsklick OPTIONEN und *HW-Beschleunigung deaktivieren*..
VORÜBERGEHENDE NOTLÖSUNG


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (1. April 2011)

klefreak schrieb:


> WENN JEMAND *YOUTUBE (mit flash 10.2..*) nutzen will während dem *GPU A16 Folding* mit einer 69x0 Radeon dann vor dem starten des GPU Client (pausieren und 10sec warten genügt) ein *youtube* videofenster starten, rechtsklick OPTIONEN und *HW-Beschleunigung deaktivieren*..
> VORÜBERGEHENDE NOTLÖSUNG


 
danke,

hatte grade nen freeze bei youtube^^


----------



## klefreak (1. April 2011)

xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> danke,
> 
> hatte grade nen freeze bei youtube^^


 
gern geschehen.. ich hoffe MHOUSTON schafft bald abhilfe..

(bei anderen Videoprogrammen (bei mir PowerDVD10) weis ich bisher noch keine Abhilfe...

mfg


----------



## acer86 (1. April 2011)

mal nee frage an euch mit den freeze´s, was habt ihr für ein Treiber auf euren Rechner laufen?

hab den V7 auf mein Notebook am testen momentan, mit den alten 10.7 Treiber von ati, hab da weder freeze´s noch Hänger.


----------



## dr_breen (1. April 2011)

Also in den Posts steht Catalyst 11.4 und Downgradetest auf 11.3.


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (1. April 2011)

die hd 5k serie ist nicht betrofffen nu die hd 6k serie, udn welche modelle da genau: keine ahnung.
bei mir freezt der v7 auch weg wenn ich beim falten gpu-z öffne (0.5.2).

11.2/11.3/11.4 scheinen davon betroffen, wobei es zu 11.4 ja noch keine open cl variante gibt.
nutze grade 11.4catalyst plus open cl 11.3.


mfg


----------



## klefreak (1. April 2011)

@acer
@dr_breen

korrekt, bei mir getestet mit Catalyst 11.3 , 11.4 (beta1) 11.4 (beta2 vom 23.03.)
man benötigt einen Catalyst 11.x um im V7 Client dien A16 Core nutzen zu können.
weiters werden nur HD5xxx oder 6xx Modelle unterstützt.

Der Freeze tritt laut meinem derzeitigen Wissen *NUR* bei der *69x0* Serie auf, nicht bei den 68x0 und bei den 5xx0ern !!
MHouston arbeitet daran; als temporäre Lösung kann man derzeit wie oben beschrieben die Hardwarebeschleunigung von FLash deaktiveiren damit man zumindest Youtube nutzen kann, alternativ vor jedem Videostart den GPU SLOT im V7 Pausieren und etwas warten weil das immer etwas verzögert umgesetzt wird (CORE A16 muss im Taskmanager verschwinden!!)
der SMP Slot kann ohne probleme weiterarbeiten..

mfg


EDIT:

@xxxatrush1987

soweit ich das mitbekommen ahbe, soll der 11.4er schon ein APP Paket haben (beta 2.4 oder so.. ) allerdings freezt er trotzdem. GPUZ werd ich dann derweil auch nicht nutzen 
(du könntest das im Foldingforum unter meinem Thread posten als ergänzung, sofern du da einen Account hast..)

mfg

EDIT2:  konnte mich nicht zurückhalten  musste GPU Z starten  ... einen neustart später bin ich wieder online und werde das acuh im Foldingforum posten..
mfg


----------



## The Master of MORARE (1. April 2011)

So ein Schmarrn . FaH-Addict schließt die Pforten.

FAH-Addict : Website in maintenance


----------



## dr_breen (1. April 2011)

@ Master of Morare: Und warum machen die dicht? 

Ich hatte gerade eine Idee, wie wir (wieder) zu mehr Mitstreitern kommen könnten:

Wie ihr vielleicht wisst machen Play3 und PC Games wöchentlich bzw. alle 10 Tage *Podcasts*, die auf der jeweiligen Main stehen. Die Podcastleute - jedenfalls die bei PC Games, den P3 Podcast hab ich noch nie gehört - lassen sich sehr leicht mit Kuchen bestechen. Wir könnten also mit kleinem Aufwand in der Küche (oder im Supermarkt) erreichen, dass Folding@Home in den Köpfen der Spieler da draußen ankommt. 

Was haltet ihr von der Idee?


----------



## p00nage (1. April 2011)

Hi wollte gerade Gtx 560 zum falten überreden da kam aber jetzt ne Fehlermeldung,
weil cudart32-30-14.dll fehlt gehts nicht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und 2600k kann ich zz mit boxed noch falten lassen muss da erst am sonntag ma die spannungen fixen und so, so wird er 75° warm macht aber 16750 ppd @ stock bei einer P6064 Tpf 3:08


----------



## dr_breen (1. April 2011)

Lad dir Cuda nochmal runter und installiere es neu. Und wenn du nen 2600k hast, dann kann ich dir BigWUs nur empfehlen!


----------



## The Master of MORARE (1. April 2011)

Bitteschön .

Mit Cuda selbst hat das NICHTS von der Abhängigkeit her am Hut.
Einfach ins Verzeichnis des Klienten einfügen.


----------



## p00nage (1. April 2011)

danke, jetzt kommt der fehler das cufft32_30_14.dll fehlt ...


Bigs, kann ich vorerst nicht falten  Ich weis das sich Bigs lohnen hatte ja vorher nen i7 920


----------



## The Master of MORARE (1. April 2011)

Bitteschön² !


----------



## p00nage (1. April 2011)

sie macht denk ich was, euch wenn man nicht hätte ^^ nun kann ich endlich auch wieder was zu F@H beitragen, nicht nur mit PS3.

Eig wollte ich heut um 6 Heim fahren jetzt haben wir halb 11 ... naja mach mich nun so langsam auf den Weg sind gut 200KM. Die Ganze Geschichte gibts dann demnächst im A05 Thread auch mit Bildern von der zwischenstufe mit Lukü.


----------



## dr_breen (1. April 2011)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Mit Cuda selbst hat das NICHTS von der Abhängigkeit her am Hut.


 
Oh, sorry.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. April 2011)

Bin gerade den V7 auf dem Faltserver am testen, bis jetzt halt ich nicht sehr viel davon: 
GTS450 wird um rund 100PPD eingebremst.
SMP weiss ich noch nicht.
Fernüberwachungsmässig scheint nichts zu gehn.

Lass das Ding mal bis Morgen laufen.


----------



## T0M@0 (1. April 2011)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> So ein Schmarrn . FaH-Addict schließt die Pforten.
> 
> FAH-Addict : Website in maintenance



Kannte die Seite gar nicht. Was haben die denn gemacht?


----------



## The Master of MORARE (1. April 2011)

Immer schön die Updates gespoilert. Hatten nen schönes RSS-Futter .


----------



## Bumblebee (2. April 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Bin gerade den V7 auf dem Faltserver am testen, bis jetzt halt ich nicht sehr viel davon:


 
Nach ein paar zaghaften Versuchen auf dem Läppy (5870M) lasse ich vorläufig auch (noch) die Finger davon
Ist *BETA* - und so scheint es auch zu laufen


----------



## acer86 (2. April 2011)

ja hab es auch erst mal nur auf den Notebook getestet, was mich etwas wundert am Anfang bis ca. 10% waren die PPD stabil bei 4890PPD jetzt geht es immer weiter runter obwohl die temps gleich geblieben sind und sonst nix dran gemacht wird am Notebook, 

ist halt alles noch BETA.

und solange Fernüberwachung mit HFM oder Fahmon nicht geht lass ich erst mal den Faltserver so wie er ist.


----------



## kubi-1988 (2. April 2011)

Fernüberwachung und sogar Fernsteuerung müssten aber auch mit dem neuen Client allein funktionieren. Links unten kannst du im Advanced Modus weitere Lokale- oder Netzclients hinzufügen.

Nach einigen Problemen mit dem neuen Client finde ich ihn ganz gut. War das bei den älteren auch schon so, dass sie die gutgeschriebenen Punkte nach dem Upload anzeigen?


----------



## acer86 (2. April 2011)

Muss noch mal etwas probieren mit der Fernüberwachung aber momentan gibt mir HFM.net keine daten aus,

nein bei den Alten Client hast du die Wirklich gut geschriebenen Punkte erst auf der Kakao stats seite gesehen, konntest aber mit HFM oder Fahmon die Punkte vorher berechnen lassen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. April 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Nach ein paar zaghaften Versuchen auf dem Läppy (5870M) lasse ich vorläufig auch (noch) die Finger davon
> Ist *BETA* - und so scheint es auch zu laufen


Ich lass die Finger vorläufig auch davon > Mein Faltserver hat jetzt ~12h damit gefaltet und was da an PPD rausgekommen sind gefällt mir überhaupt nicht:
GTS450 ~100PPD weniger.
Celeron ~500PPD weniger was ~65% weniger ist! 

Fazit: Mit dem V7-Client hab ich ein Einbruch von 850PPD, was ~8,5% der Tagesproduktion des Faltservers entspricht. 
Wieso 850PPD? > Der Celeron produziert mit dem V7 gerade mal noch 250PPD (P10119) und das lohnd sich nun wirklich nicht mehr > GTS450 100PPD + Celeron 750PPD = 850PPD.


----------



## p00nage (2. April 2011)

Ich hab grad ma bei Teamviewer geschaut was mein PC so macht. Da macht grad die GTX 560 nur noch 12798,6ppd bei einer P6806, des kommt mir sehr wenig vor  Temp der Karte ist bei 56° unter Luft. An was könnte das liegen oder sind die PPD normal?


----------



## acer86 (2. April 2011)

sind normal nur mit den 6805er Wu´s gibt es mehr PPD


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (2. April 2011)

Zeigt der V7 Client bei euch SMP Bonus Punkte an ? Passkey hab ich drinnen ^^


----------



## Henninges (2. April 2011)

zeigt der v7 bei euch überhaupt bei einer smp wu irgendwelche ppd an ? bei mir steht immer "unknown"...


----------



## kubi-1988 (2. April 2011)

Passkey ist drin, Bonuspunkte hab ich gestern auch schon bekommen, aber die Anzeige meint nur etwa 700 PPD statt um die 2800 PPD. Ich denke die richtige Anzeige mit den Bonuspunkten kommt noch. Allerdings zeigt er mit nach dem Upload die richtige erhaltene Punktzahl an (inkl. Bonuspunkt).


----------



## acer86 (2. April 2011)

Henninges schrieb:


> zeigt der v7 bei euch überhaupt bei einer smp wu irgendwelche ppd an ? bei mir steht immer "unknown"...


 
Ja er zeigt PPD an aber keine Bonus Punkte, und leider lassen sich die Wu´s nicht mit  HFM oder Fahmon auslesen.


----------



## dr_breen (2. April 2011)

Henninges schrieb:


> zeigt der v7 bei euch überhaupt bei einer smp wu irgendwelche ppd an ? bei mir steht immer "unknown"...



Same here.


----------



## Henninges (2. April 2011)

komisch, komisch,...beta eben...


----------



## mattinator (2. April 2011)

Beim aktuellen nvidia 270.51 Beta Treiber ist die CPU-Last der GPU2-Clients endlich mal wieder sehr gering. Schwankt bei meinem System momentan für beide Clients zwischen 0.39 und 0.77 % (jeweils 6606-er Projekt). Die GPU-Falt-Leistung hat sich dadurch nicht verringert und mit dem CPU-SMP2-Client bekomme ich wieder etwas höhere PPD. Ein wenig hat die Stabilität gelitten, ab und zu stürzt jetzt mal ein GPU-Projekt ab. Kann aber auch an den höheren Raum-Temperaturen liegen.


----------



## caine2011 (3. April 2011)

ich glaube wir haben platz 7 der topproducer des hwluxxfold teams in unser boot geholt

shorty71

da kommen massig punkte zu uns und unsere teamleistung stabilisiert sich hoffe ich 

vlt. finden sich ja noch ein paar mehr falter die sich uns anschließen wollen


----------



## Bumblebee (3. April 2011)

caine2011 schrieb:


> ich glaube wir haben platz 7 der topproducer des hwluxxfold teams in unser boot geholt
> 
> da kommen massig punkte zu uns und unsere teamleistung stabilisiert sich hoffe ich


 
Na das freut mich doch sehr 
Trotzdem, wichtig ist das Faltresultat und sekundär die Teamzugehörigkeit



caine2011 schrieb:


> vlt. finden sich ja noch ein paar mehr falter die sich uns anschließen wollen



Nun, wir werden bestimmt keine "offensive Abwerbepolitik" betreiben; wenn aber ein User findet, dass wir ganz coole Typen sind (was ja auch stimmt  ) oder dass er lieber in einem Top-Team (auch Ranking-mässig) mitfalten möchte werden wir ihm nicht vor dem Glück stehen 

Btw. Glück:

AtlasFolder ist grad sehr am lahmen - weiss einer was Näheres?


----------



## caine2011 (3. April 2011)

das sieht echt mies aus bei atlas, sieht aus als wäre das hauptrack iwie down, oder erk riegt keine units (ohne clientupdate)wie einige hier aus dem forum?

edit: http://atlasfolding.com/ ist down(bei mir) und die wird ja auf dem faltserver mitlaufen also wird das die ursache sein

@bumble, natürlich zählt das resultat aber neue leute in der größenordnung für das team gewinnen ist immer schön gerade wenn die userzahlen kleiner werden wegen des sommers

und abwerbepolitik..naja mir hat shorty geschrieben er wäre mit der community einfach nicht zufrieden und hier sei es besser, ich denke unsere community reicht als aushängeschild

mfg caine2011


----------



## Crymes (3. April 2011)

Ist bes normal, dass mein smp mClient mit 4 Threads nur 310 Punkte pro WU gibt?


----------



## nfsgame (3. April 2011)

Ohne Bonus ja. Und der wird im Client nicht mitberechnet.


----------



## shorty71 (3. April 2011)

Ich glaub an dieser Stelle sollte ich mal "Hallo" sagen an alle neuen Mitfalter.
Hoffe ich kann einen kleinen Beitrag zum Teamergebnis und der Forschung leisten.
Dem Team stehen zwei Xeon E5520 und ein "Gulfi" zur Verfügung.
Vom Graka-Folding halte ich garnix - viel zu ineffizient (PPD/Watt).
Ich möchte schließlich nicht mehr als nötig Strom verballern (Umweltschutz).

Freu mich auf ne tolle Zeit bei Euch.

shorty


----------



## Crymes (3. April 2011)

Und der braucht dann 15 Stunden für eine WU?


----------



## nfsgame (3. April 2011)

shorty71 schrieb:


> Ich glaub an dieser Stelle sollte ich mal "Hallo" sagen an alle neuen Mitfalter.
> Hoffe ich kann einen kleinen Beitrag zum Teamergebnis und der Forschung leisten.
> Dem Team stehen zwei Xeon E5520 und ein "Gulfi" zur Verfügung.
> Vom Graka-Folding halte ich garnix - viel zu ineffizient (PPD/Watt).
> ...


 
Willkommen! 



			
				Crymes schrieb:
			
		

> Und der braucht dann 15 Stunden für eine WU?


Nur weil der Bonus nicht *mitberechnet *wird heißt das nicht das das keine SMP-Unit ist...
Schalte beim v6 in HFM.NET die Bonuspunkteberechnung aus und du hast den selben Effekt.


----------



## Bumblebee (3. April 2011)

shorty71 schrieb:


> Ich glaub an dieser Stelle sollte ich mal "Hallo" sagen an alle neuen Mitfalter.
> Hoffe ich kann einen kleinen Beitrag zum Teamergebnis und der Forschung leisten.
> Dem Team stehen zwei Xeon E5520 und ein "Gulfi" zur Verfügung.
> Vom Graka-Folding halte ich garnix - viel zu ineffizient (PPD/Watt).
> ...


 
Ein herzliches Willkommen, shorty
Schön, dass du bei uns mittust
Auch auf den "Punkteregen" freuen wir uns natürlich sehr 



Crymes schrieb:


> Und der braucht dann 15 Stunden für eine WU?


 
Das tönt irgendwie nicht ok
Mach uns schlau und poste doch mal die Nummer der WU
Du faltest sie mit dem PII-955 - richtig??


----------



## caine2011 (3. April 2011)

shorty71 schrieb:


> Ich glaub an dieser Stelle sollte ich mal "Hallo" sagen an alle neuen Mitfalter.
> Hoffe ich kann einen kleinen Beitrag zum Teamergebnis und der Forschung leisten.
> Dem Team stehen zwei Xeon E5520 und ein "Gulfi" zur Verfügung.
> Vom Graka-Folding halte ich garnix - viel zu ineffizient (PPD/Watt).
> ...



Herzlich willkommen in unserem Team


freue mich sehr dass du dich jetzt hier engagierst

btw.: laufen deine systeme alle unter linux?


----------



## dr_breen (3. April 2011)

So meine neue gtx570 ist bestellt. 



shorty71 schrieb:


> Ich glaub an dieser Stelle sollte ich mal "Hallo" sagen an alle neuen Mitfalter.
> Hoffe ich kann einen kleinen Beitrag zum Teamergebnis und der Forschung leisten.
> Dem Team stehen zwei Xeon E5520 und ein "Gulfi" zur Verfügung.
> Vom Graka-Folding halte ich garnix - viel zu ineffizient (PPD/Watt).
> ...


 
Auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. April 2011)

Herzlich Willkommen shorty71 



Crymes schrieb:


> Und der braucht dann 15 Stunden für eine WU?


Ich hatte gestern eine P6041, mein X6 hatte 23h dafür.



caine2011 schrieb:


> @bumble, natürlich zählt das resultat aber neue leute in der größenordnung für das team gewinnen ist immer schön gerade wenn die userzahlen kleiner werden wegen des sommers


Hör auf vom Sommer zu reden, falttechnisch grauts mir immer mehr > gestern 29° im Büro bei gekipptem Fenster!


----------



## Bumblebee (3. April 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Hör auf vom Sommer zu reden, falttechnisch grauts mir immer mehr > gestern 29° im Büro bei gekipptem Fenster!


 
Ja, manchmal wäre eine WaKü *für den Raum *auch angenehm


----------



## The Ian (3. April 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ja, manchmal wäre eine WaKü *für den Raum *auch angenehm



nennt sich klimaanlage...aber gut...das ist dann eher ne kompressorkühlung^^


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. April 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ja, manchmal wäre eine WaKü *für den Raum *auch angenehm


Was ich mir auch schon überlegt habe, den Radi auf den Balkon, allerdings ob das viel bringt sei mal dahingestellt > Balkon befindet sich logischerweise auf der Sonnenseite. 


@The Ian: Du meinst einen Chiller, oder?


----------



## acer86 (3. April 2011)

Herzlich Willkommen shorty71

Geht mir leider auch so mit den Temp´s im Zimmer Trotz Erdgeschoss hatte ich gestern bei offenen Fenster 25C° im Zimmer 

Hab zwar die Möglichkeit eine Mobile´s Klimagerät an zuschalten aber Der Stromverbrauch würde sich Verdoppeln nur fürs Falten


----------



## The Ian (3. April 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @The Ian: Du meinst einen Chiller, oder?



hmm ne ich hatte mich auf die aussage von bumble bezogen, dass der gerne ne wasserkühlung für ein zimmer hätte...gibts ja in form einer klimaanlage, nur wäre die dann eher ne kompressorkühlung, wie bei nem kühlschrank...nen chiller nimmst ja nur fürn rechner, wobei du recht hast...der basiert auch auf kompressor


----------



## Bumblebee (3. April 2011)

... und leider hilft eine Bier-Kühlung (natürlich alkoholfrei  ) auch nur kurzfristig

Fakt ist, es ist jetzt schon zu warm
Das wird sich möglicherweise dann auch auf meine Faltleistung auswirken; wenn es - im Sommer - noch merklich heftiger wird
Es ist aber eh so, dass ich grundsätzlich was tun muss
Hier stehen definitiv zu viele Rechner rum die bloss falten - das ist gut für die PPD, aber schlecht für Geldbeutel und Temperatur
Im kühlen Keller ist kein Platz mehr also werde ich die schwächsten Glieder wohl einmotten müssen um wieder Stauraum zu bekommen


----------



## dr_breen (3. April 2011)

Solange die Lieferkette nicht abbricht funktioniert die Bierkühlung hervorragend. Aber irgendwann findet man dann den Weg zum Kühlschrank nicht mehr. 
Im Moment hab ich hier im Zimmer noch 17°C. Nachts ist das Fenster offen und morgens werden die Rollos runter gelassen.


----------



## Bumblebee (3. April 2011)

dr_breen schrieb:


> Im Moment hab ich hier im Zimmer noch 17°C. Nachts ist das Fenster offen und morgens werden die Rollos runter gelassen.


 
Du glücklicher duuu - hier sind es 27° und mehr 

Und der Test mit dem Rampage III Formula läuft auch nicht ganz so stressfrei wie erhofft


----------



## shorty71 (3. April 2011)

Vielen Dank Euch allen!

shorty


----------



## T0M@0 (3. April 2011)

Gestern war es hier echt heiss. Und nicht nur ich habe geschwitzt. Im sommer muss ich wohl etwas runter takten und undervolten.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. April 2011)

dr_breen schrieb:


> Im Moment hab ich hier im Zimmer noch 17°C. Nachts ist das Fenster offen und morgens werden die Rollos runter gelassen.


Dein Zimmer heizt sich auch nicht so stark auf, weil dein PC auch nicht den Stromverbrauch haben wird wie unsere > der Vorteil der "kleineren Falter".

Bei einer Zimmertemperatur von 28° hab ich eine Wakütemperatur von 31° > wen das ausartet werd ich wohl oder übel nur noch mit dem Faltserver falten.


----------



## Onimicha (3. April 2011)

Ein herzliches Willkommen  shorty71 !!!

Schön mir Dir jemanden im Team begrüßen zu dürfen der's ernst meint und auch so richtig "hinklotzt" !


----------



## shorty71 (3. April 2011)

Nochmals Danke für die Blumen 

shorty


----------



## acer86 (3. April 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Dein Zimmer heizt sich auch nicht so stark auf, weil dein PC auch nicht den Stromverbrauch haben wird wie unsere > der Vorteil der "kleineren Falter".
> 
> Bei einer Zimmertemperatur von 28° hab ich eine Wakütemperatur von 31° > wen das ausartet werd ich wohl oder übel nur noch mit dem Faltserver falten.


 
ist bei mir leider auch so, gegen 12:30 tönte ein lauter Alarm aus den Erdgeschoss durch das ganze Haus, es war der Aquaduct, ich hab ein Alarm gesetzt wen die Wasser temp ein bestimmte Temp übersteigt das er Alarm gibt und sie Runter fährt . 
Aber ihr könnt euch gar nicht vorstellen was für ein schock durch die Glieder fährt wen der Alarm losgeht, hab schon mit ein Wasserschaden gerechnet. 

erst mal alles neu starten und die Alarm grenze auf SOMMER Stellen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. April 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> erst mal alles neu starten und die Alarm grenze auf SOMMER Stellen.


max. Wassertemperatur 35° oder 40°?


----------



## Thosch (3. April 2011)

Onimicha schrieb:


> ....
> jemanden im Team begrüßen zu dürfen der's ernst meint und auch so richtig "hinklotzt" !



Gibt doch nicht etwa noch mehr TMember die es ernst meinen ?!?    

... kann wohl nicht sooo dein Ernst gewesen sein mit dieser Aussage ... !!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. April 2011)

Thosch schrieb:


> Gibt doch nicht etwa noch mehr TMember die es ernst meinen ?!?
> 
> ... kann wohl nicht sooo dein Ernst gewesen sein mit dieser Aussage ... !!


Reg dich nicht auf, diese Aussage ist ein Paradebeispiel für "sehr unglücklich ausgedrückt", kann jedem mal passieren.


----------



## acer86 (3. April 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> max. Wassertemperatur 35° oder 40°?


 
von 38C° Wasser Einlass temp am Aquaduct (Winterbetrieb) auf 45C° max. Einlass temp. Sommer betrieb. 

werd aber sicher auch wen das so weiter geht erst mal nur noch den i7 und die GTs450 falten lassen, dan gehen die temps schon mal runter.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. April 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> von 38C° Wasser Einlass temp am Aquaduct (Winterbetrieb) auf 45C° max. Einlass temp. Sommer betrieb.


Also wen ich die richtig verstanden habe, mit 45° in den Aquaduct hinein und mit geschätzten 38° wieder in den PC rein?


----------



## The Ian (3. April 2011)

>.< rechner down und tv funzt ned...muss ich bis morgen warten um den zu resetten -.-


----------



## acer86 (3. April 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Also wen ich die richtig verstanden habe, mit 45° in den Aquaduct hinein und mit geschätzten 38° wieder in den PC rein?


 
nein das wäre ja kurz vor kernschmelze

ich hab die Alarm temp an Einlass des Aquaduct´s von 38C° max auf 45C° max erhöht. nach den Aquaduct fließt es noch durch 2X360er Radi´s und danach in den pc mit ca. 28C° Wasser temp am Einlass des Pc´s


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. April 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> nein das wäre ja kurz vor kernschmelze


Bei der Kernschmelze gibt es wenigstens keine Radioaktivität. 

Bevor ich im Sommer den Faltbetrieb stark einschränke, könnte ich noch versuchen mit den verumliegenden Radis (1XDual80+2XSingel120) die Temps zu senken, aber wieweit sie den Mora unterstützen können sei jetzt mal noch dahingestellt.


----------



## Thosch (3. April 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> ...
> aber wieweit sie den Mora unterstützen können sei jetzt mal noch dahingestellt.



Unterstützen sicherlich schon, kommt ja immer auf die Delta-Temp an. Wenns im Zimmer wärmer wird wirds weniger an Unterstützung. Einzig den Durchfluss könnte es neg.beeinflussen, wenn auch nur im geringeren Maße.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. April 2011)

Thosch schrieb:


> Unterstützen sicherlich schon, kommt ja immer auf die Delta-Temp an. Wenns im Zimmer wärmer wird wirds weniger an Unterstützung. Einzig den Durchfluss könnte es neg.beeinflussen, wenn auch nur im geringeren Maße.


Tja, die liebe Zimmertemp ist das grosse Problem, hab jetzt schon Temperaturen von über 28°. 

Durchflussmässig seh ich kein Problem: Die Radis würde ich zwischen Faltserver-Ausgang und Dual-AGB dazwischenschleifen und wen der Durchfluss doch zu sehr leidet, liegt noch eine zweite Eheim 1046 auf der Resterampe rum.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (3. April 2011)

Seit heute falte ich wieder (PC ging ~2 Wochen nicht).
Habe gleich den v7-Client installt. Einfach geil, mal wieder ein GPU-gewärmtes Zimmer zu betreten.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. April 2011)

Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Seit heute falte ich wieder (PC ging ~2 Wochen nicht).


Willkommen zurück.


----------



## Bumblebee (4. April 2011)

Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Seit heute falte ich wieder (PC ging ~2 Wochen nicht).


 
Jooo - auch von mir ein WB



Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Habe gleich den v7-Client installt.


 
Viel Glück damit



Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Einfach geil, mal wieder ein GPU-gewärmtes Zimmer zu betreten.


 
 Der war gut  - und leider (momentan) allzu wahr


----------



## Thosch (4. April 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Tja, die liebe Zimmertemp ist das grosse Problem, hab jetzt schon Temperaturen von über 28°.



Was soll dann im Sommer werden ...  



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Durchflussmässig seh ich kein Problem: Die Radis würde ich zwischen Faltserver-Ausgang und Dual-AGB dazwischenschleifen und wen der Durchfluss doch zu sehr leidet, liegt noch eine zweite Eheim 1046 auf der Resterampe rum.



Doof nur ist: Je mehr Wärme aus dem Sys abgeführt wird umso wärmer wirds im Zimmer umso kleiner wird die Delta-T umso weniger Wärme wird aus dem Sys befördert. Nennt man glaube ich Teufelskreis, oder der Hund beißt sich in den Schwanz.
Aber ich verstehe nicht wie manche Leute so eine hohe Temp jetzt schon haben können. Ich wohne unterm Dach und ich liege nicht ü. 22°C. Gibt den einen o.anderen Kniff. Wie Rollos v.d.Fenstern tagsüber, nachts Fenster auf. Aber da erzähle ich sicherlich nichts Neues. Und die Wärmetauscher v.mobilen Klimageräten gehören immer aus dem Zimmer raus. Auch hier nen Kniff: den Abluftschlauch so kurz wie möglich halten oder gleich in einen Schornstein leiten.


----------



## T0M@0 (4. April 2011)

Das problem ist wenn das zimmer relativ klein ist und der pc mehr als 600watt verbraucht, dann kann ich eine stunde nachts lüften und nach 10min ists so heiss wie vorher XD


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. April 2011)

@Thosch: 1. 540W wollen wärmetechnisch auch abgeleitet werden, dadurch heizt sich das Zimmer natürlich stark auf. 
2. Momentan hat die Sonne noch nicht den Stand erreicht, das sie gar nicht mehr ins Zimmer scheinen kann.
3. Tagsüber (ausser am WE) faltet bei mir nur der Faltserver, dann wird das Zimmer auch nicht mehr so warm.
4. Zimmer mit einem Klimagerät kühlen das man falten kann? 
5. Wohnung wird auch ohne faltende Rechner sehr warm im Sommer, Rollos nützten leider nicht sehr viel und die Fenster werden in der Nacht geöffnet.

Was ich ausprobieren könnte, wäre im Sommer die Radis von der Resterampe auf den Balkon zu stellen, die Frage ist allerdings ob die Pumpe für solche Geschichten genug stark ist.


----------



## dj*viper (4. April 2011)

hey leute,

bin ab heute auch ein falter 
hab nen client auf der arbeit eingerichtet, der läuft dann seine 24/7, weil der pc immer on ist.
und zu hause wollte ich auch einen client einrichten, da mein pc auch sehr viel on ist.

muss ich mich hier auch irgendwo im team anmelden oder eintragen?


----------



## lordraphael (4. April 2011)

Schon mitbekommen der neue Ati Core ist draußen !? Folding@home

Falte gerade meine Erste Gpu Wu mit neuem Core und Client. bin ja mal gespannt ob jetzt der Durchbruch kommt für amd grakas.


----------



## Bumblebee (4. April 2011)

djviper schrieb:


> hey leute,
> 
> bin ab heute auch ein falter
> hab nen client auf der arbeit eingerichtet, der läuft dann seine 24/7, weil der pc immer on ist.
> ...


 
Ja dann mal willkommen, djviper
Du hast dir definitiv die coolste Truppe wo gibt ausgesucht 

Anmelden musst du dich nirgends - kannst aber der Gruppe F@H Team Member beitreten
Ausserdem freut es uns wenn du die Signatur unten reinmachst - so wie eigentlich alle Folder
Wie findest du in den Hau zu's (How To)


----------



## dj*viper (4. April 2011)

hey danke für die schnelle antwort 

also ich hab die gruppe "Folding at Home Freaks" gefunden und bin da eingetreten. hoffe, das ist die richtige...

die signatur mache ich auch gleich, wenn ich das in den how to's gefunden hab 

EDIT:
also die gruppe war falsch, hab jetzt die richtige gefunden 
aber das mit den signaturen sieht ja nicht so aus, wie es sein sollte...kann mir da einer helfen?
habs nach der anleitung gemacht http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...olding-home-stats-die-signatur-einbinden.html

hab mir auch nen passkey geholt, aber was bringt mir das genau?


----------



## T0M@0 (4. April 2011)

lordraphael schrieb:
			
		

> Schon mitbekommen der neue Ati Core ist draußen !? Folding@home
> 
> Falte gerade meine Erste Gpu Wu mit neuem Core und Client. bin ja mal gespannt ob jetzt der Durchbruch kommt für amd grakas.



Ja, hab ich hier schon gelesen


----------



## magic 007 (4. April 2011)

djviper schrieb:


> aber das mit den signaturen sieht ja nicht so aus, wie es sein sollte...kann mir da einer helfen?
> habs nach der anleitung gemacht http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...olding-home-stats-die-signatur-einbinden.html



Sowies aussieht hast du entweder deinen Namen falsch eingetragen oder du existierst noch nicht bei Search Page - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## dj*viper (4. April 2011)

also der name ist richtig, muss ich dann wohl noch warten, bis die datenbank aktualisiert wird...


----------



## magic 007 (4. April 2011)

Wann hattest du denn deine erste WU fertig gefaltet?


----------



## dj*viper (4. April 2011)

hmm...wo seh ich das denn? ich weiss nur, daß der jetzt bei 25/250 ist.


----------



## Thosch (4. April 2011)

Edit





lordraphael schrieb:


> Schon mitbekommen der neue Ati Core ist draußen !? Folding@home
> 
> ...



Najaaaa ... also das wird noch nicht DER Reißer werden wenn die erst in 1-2 Wochen ausreichend WU-Server für die ATI-WUs haben. Da wirds immer mal wieder stocken. Na und die HD3XXX und HD4XXX stehen ja aussen vor. Wollen´se aber bis Sept.´11 noch unterstützen mit d.11er Core. Danach wird wohl Ritze sein. Auch wieder blöd ... fallen wieder Falter weg weil die keine neue HW kaufen wollen/können. Und so richtig aus dem Beta-Status scheints auch noch nicht raus zu sein mit dem 16er.
Aber es kommen ja immer mal neue dazu. Welcome @ alle neuen Member !



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @Thosch: 1. 540W wollen wärmetechnisch auch  abgeleitet werden, dadurch heizt sich das Zimmer natürlich stark auf.
> 2. Momentan hat die Sonne noch nicht den Stand erreicht, das sie gar nicht mehr ins Zimmer scheinen kann.
> 3. Tagsüber (ausser am WE) faltet bei mir nur der Faltserver, dann wird das Zimmer auch nicht mehr so warm.
> 4. Zimmer mit einem Klimagerät kühlen das man falten kann?
> ...



zu 1:  Ist ja klar ...
zu 2 u.5:  Oooh doch, Rollos helfen, und am besten wenn sie aussen angebracht sind, das die Wärme erst gar nicht die Scheibe passieren kann, ich spreche da aus Erfahrung.
zu 3:  Besser als gar nix ...
zu 4:  Ist ne Option ... sicherlich nicht die beste u.günstigste. Lieber e.gr.Vorratsbehälter m.e.Kompressorkühlung kühlen u.von da aus d.einzelnen Sys m.Kühlbrühe versorgen.

Kommt auf die Schlauchlänge an u. ob du größere Höhenunterschiede zu überwinden hast. Wenn du aber in der Ebene bleibst u. ne 2. Pumpe mit einbindest könnte es funzen.


 Edit 1:  Hat den nun wer gesicherte Erkenntnisse ob der v7 bei den Fermis effektiver ist ? Wenn ja wieviel ?

Edit 2:  Hier noch was zum Core16/ATI P11293-> http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=67&t=18129


----------



## magic 007 (4. April 2011)

djviper schrieb:


> hmm...wo seh ich das denn? ich weiss nur, daß der jetzt bei 25/250 ist.


 
Naja, z.B. auf stanford wird dir angezeigt wie viele WU's du schon gefaltet hast...
Wie lang faltest du denn allg. schon(und mit welchem Namen)?


----------



## dj*viper (4. April 2011)

hab heute erst angefangen, so ab ca 12.00 
der name ist so wie hier: djviper


----------



## caine2011 (4. April 2011)

@thosch

ich schreib es jetzt seit mind. einer woche:

auf einer gtx560 ti machen die 611er units ca. 1k mehr ppd als die 1298/1348er wu´s(projektnummern kann ich dir gerade nciht raussuchen)

15500-->16500ppd


----------



## T0M@0 (4. April 2011)

Hat jemand Interesse an einem Komplett PC mit Phenom x4 und 4GB Ram? Graka ist Onboard, aber PCI-E x16 Port vorhanden...


----------



## The Ian (4. April 2011)

Thosch schrieb:


> zu 4:  Ist ne Option ... sicherlich nicht die beste u.günstigste. Lieber e.gr.Vorratsbehälter m.e.Kompressorkühlung kühlen u.von da aus d.einzelnen Sys m.Kühlbrühe versorgen.


 
und du meinst, dass dies in anschaffung und -->unterhaltskosten<-- billiger sind vo so ner kompressorkühlung?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. April 2011)

@Thosch: Tut mir echt leid, aber ich muss jetzt mal ne Runde 

Ich muss The Ian rechtgeben, weist du eigentlich was so ein Chiller kostet?

Wen ich mir bei Aquatuning anschaue was der kleinste Chiller kostet (533SFR bzw. 470Euro), der leistungmässig passt und wenn ich mir seinen Stromverbrauch von 552W anschaue, dann frag ich mich echt wo die Effizienz beim Falten geblieben ist.


----------



## Bumblebee (4. April 2011)

Da stimme ich zu - Chiller machen für die Falterei kaum Sinn; jedenfalls nicht im 24/7-Modus
Ausserdem sind sie tendentiell eher laut und die abgeführte Wärme muss trotzdem irgendwohin....


----------



## magic 007 (4. April 2011)

djviper schrieb:


> hab heute erst angefangen, so ab ca 12.00
> der name ist so wie hier: djviper


 
Kann gut sein dass du dann noch gar nicht "vorhanden" bist.
Musst wie gesagt erst deine erste WU an Stanford gesendet haben (passiert ganz automatisch nachdem du eine fertig gefaltet hast) dass du bei denen erscheinst, bei extremeoverclocking dauert das etwas länger(ca 6h?!).

mfg


----------



## nfsgame (4. April 2011)

@T0M@O: Was willste für haben ? Was fürn Board, was für Speicher ?


----------



## Thosch (4. April 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @Thosch: Tut mir echt leid, aber ich muss jetzt mal ne Runde
> 
> Ich muss The Ian rechtgeben, weist du eigentlich was so ein Chiller kostet?
> 
> Wen ich mir bei Aquatuning anschaue was der kleinste Chiller kostet (533SFR bzw. 470Euro), der leistungmässig passt und wenn ich mir seinen Stromverbrauch von 552W anschaue, dann frag ich mich echt wo die Effizienz beim Falten geblieben ist.



Richtig, ist nicht sehr effizient was den Stromverbrauch oder die allgm. Kosten ringsrum betrifft. Hätte da nen neuen oder altern. Vorschlag. Verlegung der Faltmaschinen in kühlere Gefilde ... z.Bsp. Einbau in einen Kühlschrank oder wenns ohne zusätzlichen Stromverbrauch gehen soll -> Neumeyer ll ...


----------



## dr_breen (4. April 2011)

Thosch schrieb:


> Verlegung der Faltmaschinen in kühlere Gefilde ... z.Bsp. Einbau in einen Kühlschrank oder wenns ohne zusätzlichen Stromverbrauch gehen soll -> Neumeyer ll ...



Und drei Wochen später wundert man sich, dass man im Eis einsinkt.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. April 2011)

@Thosch: Du meinst einen Eigenbau-Chiller. 

Wir werden ja sehn was geht > spätestens wen Fanspeed den PC herunterfährt. 



dr_breen schrieb:


> Und drei Wochen später wundert man sich, dass man im Eis einsinkt.


Was, so lange?  Ich dachte schon nach 2 Tagen.


----------



## acer86 (4. April 2011)

@ A.Meier

hätte ja nee Idee die ich mal probieren werde mit ein alten Rechner, ich hab bei mir ein Brunnen mit 400V Pumpe (noch aus god old DDR) man könnte doch einfach den Rechner in die Wasser Leitung einbinden und man hat ein chiller mit Grundwasser


----------



## Julian Kruck (4. April 2011)

Nur korrodieren dir dann iwann die Kühler... Müsstest nen Wärmetauscher in ne Zisterne versenken, und den dann an den Kühlkreislauf anschließen, des würde funktionieren


----------



## Thosch (4. April 2011)

Hab schon mal gesehen wie einige ihre PCs in Salatöl versenkt haben. Wer versucht das mal...kann derjenige ja dann ne Frittenbude aufmachen.


----------



## Julian Kruck (4. April 2011)

Des mit salatöl funktioniert wirklich. Nur die festplatte sollte man aus dem öl raustun, da sonst der Lesekopf nicht richtig lesen kann...aber so wäre das eigentlich für nen 24/7 Server ne gute Idee...nur müsste dann natürlich das Öl irgendwie gekühlt werden, hmmmm, wenn ich mal viel zeit, muße und nen pc übrig hab werd ich das mal probieren^^


----------



## Onimicha (4. April 2011)

Thosch schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt doch nicht etwa noch mehr TMember die es ernst meinen ?!?
> 
> ... kann wohl nicht sooo dein Ernst gewesen sein mit dieser Aussage ... !!



@ Thosch

man kann aber auch alles in den falschen Hals kriegen wenn man will, oder ?!?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. April 2011)

Julian Kruck schrieb:


> , wenn ich mal viel zeit, muße und nen pc übrig hab werd ich das mal probieren^^


Mit 65?


----------



## pinna (4. April 2011)

Sooo bin wieder back in business 
Nach einiger Zeit Faltpause bin ich wieder dabei


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. April 2011)

@pinna: Willkommen zurück.


----------



## magic 007 (5. April 2011)

Wünsche dir fröhliches und erfolgreiches Falten!


----------



## dr_breen (5. April 2011)

pinna schrieb:


> Sooo bin wieder back in business
> Nach einiger Zeit Faltpause bin ich wieder dabei


 
Willkommen zurück! 

Und die Zahl der aktiven Falter hat sich auch ein bisschen erholt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thosch (5. April 2011)

Onimicha schrieb:


> @ Thosch
> 
> man kann aber auch alles in den falschen Hals kriegen wenn man will, oder ?!?


 

... äähhhmmm, ich hab nur einen Hals ... wie soll das gehen ... ?  

Moin moin @ all !


----------



## The Ian (5. April 2011)

Thosch schrieb:


> ... äähhhmmm, ich hab nur einen Hals ... wie soll das gehen ... ?
> 
> Moin moin @ all !


 
 ihr seit unmöglich


----------



## dj*viper (5. April 2011)

jo jetzt geht alles 

wie bekomme ich denn am besten/schnellsten punkte?


----------



## The Ian (5. April 2011)

mit besserer hard ware xD bzw mit mehr hardware, wobei deine hardware doch ausreicht um ordentlich punkte zu machen...deine punkte erscheinen mir etwas komisch...haste denn auch den richtigen clienten installiert? sprich entweder smp oder gpu oder beides zusammen


----------



## dr_breen (5. April 2011)

69 Punkte? 
Ich tippe mal darauf, dass er die Flags zu spät/nicht gesetzt hat.


----------



## dj*viper (5. April 2011)

ich hab alles nach anleitung gemacht, hab die tray version. das falten lief auf der arbeit jetzt über nacht und zu hause hab ich erst ein paar stunden gefaltet. oder geht das nicht auf 2 verschiedenen rechnern mit dem gleichen namen?


----------



## The Ian (5. April 2011)

doch das geht, allerdings ist die trayvariante punktetechnisch nicht zu empfehlen wenn man die möglichkeit hat den rechner länger laufen zu lassen...das erklärt auch die wenigen punkte


----------



## dj*viper (5. April 2011)

hm ok, also soll ich dann die smp variante nehmen? der pc auf der arbeit ist immer an, und zu hause ist er auch lange on.


----------



## The Ian (5. April 2011)

ja beim tray clienten kommt nicht viel bei raus...zuhause kannst auch noch den gpu clienten installieren und damit auch ordentlich punkte machen

noch ein hinweis zu deiner arbeit...sprich das mit deinem chef ab(vorausgesetzt du bist nicht dein eigener), denn durchs falten entsteht eine höhere stromaufnahme und dies könnte zu unschönen situationen führen, wenn das in unwissenheit des chefs geschieht und iwann mal rauskommt


----------



## dj*viper (5. April 2011)

hier stehen ca 30 rechner rum die immer laufen und nen serverraum, wo der server mit klima läuft...stromkosten sind daher schon immer hoch


----------



## p00nage (5. April 2011)

djviper schrieb:


> hier stehen ca 30 rechner rum die immer laufen und nen serverraum, wo der server mit klima läuft...stromkosten sind daher schon immer hoch


 
trotzdem muss du das mit deinem chef abklären, sonst würde ichs lieber sein lassen mitm falten auf der arbeit


----------



## dj*viper (5. April 2011)

joa hast recht, mach ich nachher...
hab jetzt den smp client drauf, muss ich da noch iwas besonderes einstellen oder auf etwas achten?

PS: juhuu mein 300. beitrag


----------



## dr_breen (5. April 2011)

Du musst nur die Flags und die üblichen Einstellungen (Name, Team, Passkey ...) setzen. Alle Informationen stehen im Howto-Thread zum SMP Client. 
Let the Folding begin!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. April 2011)

Ich revidiere meine Aussage von gestern: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...657-n_vidia-treiber-270-51-a.html#post2863523

Das war kein (äh, wie soll ichs umschreiben? Luxuskauf?) sondern Notvorat anlegen! Seit ich heute Morgen mit meinen
BMW-Händler gesprochen habe, sehe ich rabenschwarze Zeiten auf uns Falter zukommen.


----------



## The Ian (5. April 2011)

in wie fern denn das?? must dein rechner verkaufen um den wagen zu finanzieren?


----------



## dj*viper (5. April 2011)

dr_breen schrieb:


> Du musst nur die Flags und die üblichen Einstellungen (Name, Team, Passkey ...) setzen. Alle Informationen stehen im Howto-Thread zum SMP Client.
> Let the Folding begin!


 
mit den flags hab ich das noch nicht ganz verstanden. muss ich für die exe ne verknüpfung erstellen und da die attribute dran hängen oder wie?


----------



## dr_breen (5. April 2011)

djviper schrieb:


> mit den flags hab ich das noch nicht ganz verstanden. muss ich für die exe ne verknüpfung erstellen und da die attribute dran hängen oder wie?


 
Genau. In der Registerkarte "Verknüpfung" in der Zeile "Ziel" anhängen. Das sieht dann in etwa so aus:

```
C:\Users\dr_breen\folding\FAH6.34-win32-SMP.exe [B]-local -smp -advmethods[/B]
```

@ A.Meier-PS3: Kannst du das mal erklären?


----------



## dj*viper (5. April 2011)

ok danke dir


----------



## dr_breen (5. April 2011)

Nessun problema!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. April 2011)

The Ian schrieb:


> in wie fern denn das?? must dein rechner verkaufen um den wagen zu finanzieren?


Mein Auto ist ein Skoda Octavia RS TDI, BMW interessieren mich nur wen sie im Serienzustand nicht mehr als 2 Räder haben. 

Der Grund warum ich rabenschwarz sehe ist, so wie es aussieht sind in Japan jede Menge Elektronik-Industriegebiete davongeschwemt worden und jetzt kommt es schon zu Elektronikengpässen was schon zu massiven Lieferverzögerungen führt.

Mein neues Motorrad zum Beispiel wurde die Produktionswoche von Ende Juli auf irgendwan September verschoben weil einer von BMW's Elektroniklieferanten sprichwörtlich baden gegangen ist.  

Du kannst dir ja selber ausrechnen was Lieferengpässe bei Chips und sonstige Elektronikteilen bedeutet > massive Preissteigerung.


----------



## dj*viper (5. April 2011)

hmm ein problem hab ich noch: wenn ich den flag -smp dranhänge und die verknüpfung starte, schliesst sich das fenster sofort...


----------



## The Ian (5. April 2011)

@A.Meier-PS3: hmmmmm mist xD mal sehen wie sich das entwickelt...wär natürlich n prima grund alles teurer zu machen, selbst das, wos nicht nötig wäre


----------



## davidof2001 (5. April 2011)

@A.Meier-PS3  

Von diesen Preissteigerungen dürftest du doch gar nicht betroffen sein, oder? Du hast doch einen Vertrag zu einem bestimmten Preis unterschrieben bevor das Moped in die Produktion geht.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (5. April 2011)

djviper schrieb:


> hmm ein problem hab ich noch: wenn ich den flag -smp dranhänge und die verknüpfung starte, schliesst sich das fenster sofort...


 
Hast du auch schon den SMP Client installiert? 
falls nein, solltest du das nachholen


----------



## dj*viper (5. April 2011)

nee ich hab nix installiert, wo find ich den denn? hab nur ne version ohne was zu installieren. da stand nix von installieren?! oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (5. April 2011)

ach stimmt ja die muss man ja nicht mehr installieren^^
Nein also an sich musst du nur die .exe des SMP in dein Ordner ziehen. - Es muss aber auch des SMP sein, wenn du alles Kerne auslasten willst.


----------



## magic 007 (5. April 2011)

Mit dem V7 hast du so gut wie die gleiche Faltleistung, ist aber wesentlich einfacher zu konfigurieren, istallieren und bedienen (benötigst dann auch keinen HFM.NET o.ä. mehr).
Außerdem hast du dadurch SMP und GPU Klient in einem


----------



## dj*viper (5. April 2011)

das hört sich sehr gut an, haste mal nen link? danke


----------



## dr_breen (5. April 2011)

Hier Link


----------



## dj*viper (5. April 2011)

dankööö


----------



## dr_breen (5. April 2011)

Nichts zu danken!

Hau do (falls du es brauchst).


----------



## Bumblebee (5. April 2011)

davidof2001 schrieb:


> @A.Meier-PS3
> 
> Von diesen Preissteigerungen dürftest du doch gar nicht betroffen sein, oder? Du hast doch einen Vertrag zu einem bestimmten Preis unterschrieben bevor das Moped in die Produktion geht.


 
Du verwechselst da 2 Dinge... weil sie beide gleichberechtigt in dem Post stehen

- die Tatsache, dass "dank" dem Tsunami mehr oder weniger die ganze Elektronikbranche auf Entzug kommt
- die Tatsache, dass "dank" dem Entzug die Preise für Elektronik anziehen

Das wiederum führte dazu, dass

- einerseits die BMW zwar nicht teurer wird wenn ein Vertrag besteht; aber die Lieferzeit Mangels Teile laaaaaaaaange wird
- andererseits die Elektronikpreise anziehen und es deshalb zu Hamsterkäufen kommen kann


----------



## nfsgame (5. April 2011)

Wär nett wenn man nen Paar hier vorbeischauen würden: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wertschaetzungen/148797-w-oc-dualcore-system-new-post.html . Danke.


----------



## p00nage (5. April 2011)

Hier müsste auch noch jmd drüber sschaun bekomm im wakü forum kein feedback ... das war früher anders
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...48607-restlichen-komponenten-geht-das-so.html


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. April 2011)

@Bumblebee: Gute Kurzfassung meines Beitrags.  

Übrigens Bee, am Freitag wirst du wahrscheinlich deine 100 Mile voll machen, machst du jetzt ne Party?
Viel Zeit zum überlegen hast du ja nicht mehr.


----------



## Bumblebee (5. April 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Übrigens Bee, am Freitag wirst du wahrscheinlich deine 100 Mile voll machen, machst du jetzt ne Party?
> Viel Zeit zum überlegen hast du ja nicht mehr.


 
Party wird es wohl kaum geben; mit wem auch...

"Die Anderen" verstehen mich eh nicht
- Vati's (87) Körper und Geist sind zwar voll fit - aber sowas wie Folding ist ihm dann doch zu hoch
- Schwester und Sohn finden eh, dass ich spinne wenn ich so viel Geld "verballere"
- Schätzelchen denkt auch, dass das eindeutig übertrieben ist - "aber du musst ja wissen was du tust"

Ausserdem habe ich ne Menge Prob's mit dem RAMPAGE III-Test; brauche die Zeit dringend um da noch was gebacken zu kriegen
Und der Abgabetermin rückt näher .....


----------



## mattinator (5. April 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Mein neues Motorrad zum Beispiel wurde die Produktionswoche von Ende Juli auf irgendwan September verschoben weil einer von BMW's Elektroniklieferanten sprichwörtlich baden gegangen ist.
> 
> Du kannst dir ja selber ausrechnen was Lieferengpässe bei Chips und sonstige Elektronikteilen bedeutet > massive Preissteigerung.



Ist zwar nicht unbedingt der richtige Platz, aber da muss ich schon mal meinen Kommentar loswerden. Will ja nicht kritisieren, aber das sind im Vergleich zu denen der Menschen in Japan doch wohl die kleineren Probleme. Da Du mit dem Folding einen nicht unerheblichen Beitrag zum Allgemeinwohl leistest, denke ich mal, das ist mit einem Augenzwinkern gemeint. Sicher werden einige Preise steigen. Aber wenn das den betroffenen Japanern irgendwie hilft, bin ich gern bereit, auch etwas außer Spenden zu geben.


----------



## davidof2001 (5. April 2011)

Das Problem bei deinem Beitrag mattinator ist, dass da nichts bei den betroffenen Japanern ankommt. Die Preissteigerung kommt ja nicht weil es die Japaner zur Zeit so schwer haben, sondern weil irgendwelche Börsen/Industrien die Preise für Güter in die Höhe treiben wo vielleicht eventuell irgendwann mal eine Knappheit auftreten könnte. Ich habe auch irgendwie so meine Zweifel daran, dass so viele Elektronikbauteile aus Japan kommen sollen. Ich war immer der Meinung das solche Sachen eher aus China, Malaysia etc kommen.


----------



## mattinator (5. April 2011)

Das ist dann wohl nicht das Problem an meinem Beitrag, sondern eher am Wirtschaftssystem.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. April 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Party wird es wohl kaum geben; mit wem auch...


Sag mir wan und ich steh bei dir auf der Matte. 
So weit weg ist jetzt Bern auch wieder nicht > ca. 2 1/4h. 


@mattinator: Die Menschen in Japan tun mir auch leid, sonst hätte ich auch keine finanzielle Spende beim Roten Kreuz, die für die Tsunamieopfer sammeln getätigt (wird glaub ich so am ehesten bei den ankommen die es wirklich brauchen). 


@davidof2001: Relativ unempfindliche Massenware kommt aus China usw, aber sensible bzw. hochprezisse Elektronik kommt ein sehr grosse Teil aus Japan > Nicht umsonst melden viele Firmen (egal welches Land) die Spitzenelektronik herstellen Lieferprobleme.


----------



## Bumblebee (5. April 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Relativ unempfindliche Massenware kommt aus China usw, aber sensible bzw. hochpräzise Elektronik kommt ein sehr grosse Teil aus Japan > Nicht umsonst melden viele Firmen (egal welches Land) die Spitzenelektronik herstellen Lieferprobleme.


 
Ich möchte da noch einen nachlegen
Es gilt in der Elektronik als Qualitätsbeweis und wird entsprechend beworben wenn es aus Japan kommt


----------



## dr_breen (6. April 2011)

Eine BigWU noch dann bin ich Millionär.


----------



## Thosch (6. April 2011)

The Ian schrieb:


> ihr seit unmöglich


 
Unmöglich gut oder schlecht ... ??


----------



## The Ian (6. April 2011)

im interpretieren anderer texte....unmöglich gut


----------



## nfsgame (6. April 2011)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/verkaeufe/147426-nfsgame-mistet-aus-reinschauen-lohnt.html

E8500-System im Angebot .


----------



## T0M@0 (6. April 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/verkaeufe/147426-nfsgame-mistet-aus-reinschauen-lohnt.html
> 
> E8500-System im Angebot .


 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/v...plett-pc-amd-p2-x4-955-4gb-ram-500gb-hdd.html

AMD Phenom2 955-System im Angebot 

Sorry 4 Spam xD


----------



## Thosch (6. April 2011)

... hätte höchstens Interesse an nem max-125W-igen X6 ...


----------



## PCGHGS (6. April 2011)

Thosch schrieb:


> ... hätte höchstens Interesse an nem max-125W-igen X6 ...


... vielleicht im Juni könnte ich dir mein X6 anbieten


----------



## PCGHGS (6. April 2011)

@nfsgame, Tom@0
kein Interesse


----------



## Thosch (6. April 2011)

PCGHGS schrieb:


> ... vielleicht im Juni könnte ich dir mein X6 anbieten



... mmmhhmmm ... mir schwebte eigendl. einer ab 3GHz vor, aaaaber ... ist das ein 95er o. 125W-iger ?
Ist ja noch Stück bis dahin ...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. April 2011)

PCGHGS schrieb:


> ... vielleicht im Juni könnte ich dir mein X6 anbieten


Wenn ich das so lese, glaub ich fasst du hast das gleiche vor wie ich > Bulldozer. 

@Thosch: Hier wird auch im Juni ein X6 frei. 


Edit: Mal ne Frage an alle Falter mit einem Strommessgerät: Was verbraucht euer PC im Standby?

Ich hab zwar auch ein Strommessgerät, aber das ist leider bei Verbräuchen unter 20W alles andere als genau und ich spreche hier von Werten die 10W+ zu hoch sind.


----------



## mattinator (6. April 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Edit: Mal ne Frage an alle Falter mit einem Strommessgerät: Was verbraucht euer PC im Standby?


 
Häh, Falter im Standby ? Entweder der Rechner ist aus oder er faltet "volle Pulle".


----------



## acer86 (7. April 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Edit: Mal ne Frage an alle Falter mit einem Strommessgerät: Was verbraucht euer PC im Standby?
> 
> Ich hab zwar auch ein Strommessgerät, aber das ist leider bei Verbräuchen unter 20W alles andere als genau und ich spreche hier von Werten die 10W+ zu hoch sind.


 
Hab zwar auch nicht so ein genaues Messgerät aber (meins zeigt erst ab 8W min. verbrauch was an, ansonsten steht  0W da) ich hab eigentlich so um die 10-12W Standby (wobei das nie vorkommt)


----------



## PCGHGS (7. April 2011)

Thosch schrieb:


> ... mmmhhmmm ... mir schwebte eigendl. einer ab 3GHz vor, aaaaber ... ist das ein 95er o. 125W-iger ?
> Ist ja noch Stück bis dahin ...


 125W-iger @3,5 GHz bei 1,375V

@mattinator:
Dito!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. April 2011)

@mattinator + acer86: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...35/148593-zeitgesteuertes-herunterfahren.html alles klar?


----------



## Thosch (7. April 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @mattinator + acer86: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...35/148593-zeitgesteuertes-herunterfahren.html alles klar?


 
_Standby_ _zeitgesteuertes Herunterfahren_      ... was nimmst du da für Wörter in den Mund, bzw. warum trägst du so was hier ins Forum ... ? Du verbreitest Angst und _*Paaanik*_ weißt du das ?!   ... *die Worte hat dir der Teufel gesagt ... !  *  Nimmst du irgend welche berauschenden Pillen ??  

Moin moin @ all !!


----------



## T0M@0 (7. April 2011)

Standby ca. 200Watt


----------



## PCGHGS (7. April 2011)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Standby ca. 200Watt


----------



## The Ian (7. April 2011)

standby iwas bei 180W...liegt aber  auch anall den wakükomponenten

edit: gf gtx580 für 380€ im zackzack


----------



## Thosch (7. April 2011)

Ruhezustand ist aber sparsamer als Standby. Und die Falterei geht auch an der Stelle weiter wo Ruhe-ge-zustandet (was für ein Wort) wurde.


----------



## Thosch (7. April 2011)

...

ooouuupppsss...  Doppelpost, mobil sei gedankt ...

Meine WaKù liegt im Ruhezustand bei ca. 5W für die Pumpe.


----------



## The Ian (7. April 2011)

aso...ich war jetzt von idle ausgegangen....ka was mein rechner im stanby verbraucht....dort drinne befindet der sich nie


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. April 2011)

Thosch schrieb:


> _Standby_ _zeitgesteuertes Herunterfahren_ ... was nimmst du da für Wörter in den Mund, bzw. warum trägst du so was hier ins Forum ... ? Du verbreitest Angst und _*Paaanik*_ weißt du das ?!  ... *die Worte hat dir der Teufel gesagt ... ! *
> Moin moin @ all !!


 
Lese beides noch einmal und zähle 1+1 zusammen, dann weisst du warum ich frage. 

Ausser ihr wollt freiwillig auf 2'000Punkte/Tag für das Team verzichten, weil ich den Rechner schon um 5:30 aus mache > 10'000Punkte/Woche > ~40'000Punkte/Monat. 

Irgend jemand muss ja mal die  unterstützen, sonst fühlt du dich noch zu wohl. 


> Nimmst du irgend welche berauschenden Pillen ??


Ich bin auf massivem *ENTZUG und bin kurz vor der Kernschmelze!* Ich bin kurz davor BMW heute Abend ein sehr scharfes Mail zu schreiben!
Wieso? Wen man als Schweizer momentan einen 1600er bestellt hat man eine Lieferfrist von 6 Monaten > bestellt man als Deutscher sind es rund 3 Monate! Wo soll da die Gerechtigkeit sein?


----------



## T0M@0 (7. April 2011)

Ich ging auch von idle aus. XD

Ruhezustand 0 Watt


----------



## Bumblebee (7. April 2011)

Ich werde am WE auch mal schauen was der Standby-Verbrauch ist ...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. April 2011)

Hätt mich ein wenig besser ausdrücken sollen > scheinbar gibt es da unterschiedliche Definitionen was der Standby ist. 
Für mich ist Standby: der PC im ausgeschaltenem Zustand > kann aber sofort durch das Drücken der Powertaste gestartet werden.


Meiner Ansage von 5:30 komm ich immer näher > ab nächster Woche 6:30 Arbeitsbeginn. 
Wird vermutlich nicht mehr weit her sein bis es heisst 6:00Uhr antreten. 


Edit: Ne kleine forumtechnische Frage: Kann man irgendwie Anhänge per PN verschicken?


----------



## Julian Kruck (7. April 2011)

Standby heißt also eig aus, nur wenn man den knopf drückt fährt windows ganz normal hoch?
oder meinst du das standby, bei dem wenn man powerknopf drückt win (bzw der anmeldebildschirm) sofort da is?
oder meinst du den ruhezustand, bei dem wenn man knopf drückt erst die windows sitzung hochfahren muss(erkennbar an nem balken auf dem bildschirm beim starten)

oder?^^

am WE fliegt leider meine 8800GT raus, is mir einfach zu warm hier... momentan 28°^^


----------



## p00nage (7. April 2011)

Kanns sein das nen i7 2600k @stock nur 17k ppd macht bei ner Big wu ? weil da komm ich auch mit normalen hin deswegen hab ich des ganze grad wieder umgestellt. War eine 2684


----------



## dr_breen (7. April 2011)

Das scheint mir ein bisschen sehr niedrig, auch wenn die Ausbeute bei den 2684ern sehr mager ist. Ich (i7 920 @ 3.8) falte auch gerade eine 2684 und hab eine TPF von ~ 49,5 min.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. April 2011)

@Julian Kruck: Ich meine es so, dass man Windows mit "Herunterfahren" beendet hat und sich der PC dann selber ausschaltet. Der Stromverbrauch in diesem ausgeschaltenem Zustand interessiert mich > 0W ist ja schliesslich nicht möglich es sei den macht noch zusätzliche Aktionen wie Schalter an NT aus oder Steckleiste ausschlaten usw.


----------



## Bumblebee (7. April 2011)

p00nage schrieb:


> Kanns sein das nen i7 2600k @stock nur 17k ppd macht bei ner Big wu ? weil da komm ich auch mit normalen hin deswegen hab ich des ganze grad wieder umgestellt. War eine 2684


 
Scheint mir auch zu wenig obwohl die 2684 wirklich die schlechteste Ausbeute bietet


----------



## Julian Kruck (7. April 2011)

achsoooo, mein 2. braucht gerade 3,4W und der Server braucht so 16W. habe festgestellt, dass die festplatten iwie den ruheverbrauch nach oben ziehen...


----------



## p00nage (7. April 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Scheint mir auch zu wenig obwohl die 2684 wirklich die schlechteste Ausbeute bietet


 
jo naja faltet gerade wieder normale weil einfach nichts gefunden woran es liegen könnte. ggf bestell ich morgen bei AT dann sollte ich nächste woche alles unter Wasser haben. Kennt sich wer von euch mit der Aquero 5 aus, braucht man da den wasserkühler oder reicht der passive um ne Laing zu steuern. Durchzug im case hab ich eig, 2x120 rein und 3x 140 raus


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (7. April 2011)

p00nage schrieb:


> Kanns sein das nen i7 2600k @stock nur 17k ppd macht bei ner Big wu ? weil da komm ich auch mit normalen hin deswegen hab ich des ganze grad wieder umgestellt. War eine 2684


 
der i7 2600k wird mit dem dauer de3r big wu schneller, ab der dritten big wu24/7 betrieb ist er bei bis zu 50% schnellerer perfomance, ich denke das liegt am µops cache der sich da langsam auf big wus optimiert

beispiel(2600k@ 4,6ghz)projekt 2684:

start erste wu: tpf 30-35min
ende 3dritte wu: tpf 22-25min(50k ppd)

mfg


----------



## Onimicha (7. April 2011)

p00nage schrieb:
			
		

> jo naja faltet gerade wieder normale weil einfach nichts gefunden woran es liegen könnte. ggf bestell ich morgen bei AT dann sollte ich nächste woche alles unter Wasser haben. Kennt sich wer von euch mit der Aquero 5 aus, braucht man da den wasserkühler oder reicht der passive um ne Laing zu steuern. Durchzug im case hab ich eig, 2x120 rein und 3x 140 raus



Ich glaube die Antwort zum Anschluss / Konfig. findest Du unter:

http://forum.aquacomputer.de/berwachung-und-steuerung/99188-wie-laing-d5-an-aquaero-5-0-anschlie-en/


----------



## p00nage (7. April 2011)

danke, hätte noch dazu schreiben sollen das es ne ddc+ ist  bin aber fündig geworden, angeblich reicht der passive aus wenn nen Luftstorm vorhanden ist, jedoch ist nen Luftstrom ja definitionssache. Denk nehm den wasserkühler nur die frage ist dann wieder wo ich die Steuerrung unterbekommen soll, weil durch die Schläuche wird Spannung drauf sein das sie net einfach da lieben bleibt wo man will


----------



## Thosch (8. April 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Hätt mich ein wenig besser ausdrücken sollen > scheinbar gibt es da unterschiedliche Definitionen was der Standby ist.
> Für mich ist Standby: der PC im ausgeschaltenem Zustand > kann aber sofort durch das Drücken der Powertaste gestartet werden.
> 
> ...



Also Herunterfahren, Standby und Ruhezustand sind meines Wissens 3 verschiedene "Zustände".
Beim Herunterfahren wird der PC/BS komplett herunter gefahren, beim Standby wird alles ausgeschalten ausser dem RAM und entspr. Teile des MB, die bleiben unter "Strom". Noch weniger Stromverbrauch gibts dann beim Ruhezustand, bei dem wird der Inhalt des RAMs in die Hiberfil-Datei geschrieben, und der PC komplett ausgeschalten. Man kann den Rechner dabei komplett v.Netz trennen. Nach dem Startknopf-drücken wird der Inhalt aus der Datei dann wieder in den Arbeitsspeicher geladen und es geht an der Stelle weiter wo man aufgehört hat mit werkeln.
Das ist mein Erkenntnisstand.

Moin und good N8 !


----------



## davidof2001 (8. April 2011)

Moin Moin @ all. 

Hab gerade gesehen, das gestern 1,85 Millionen Punkt von uns erfaltet wurden. Das wäre dann wohl die bisherige Tagesbestleistung.


----------



## Bumblebee (8. April 2011)

davidof2001 schrieb:


> Moin Moin @ all.
> 
> Hab gerade gesehen, das gestern 1,85 Millionen Punkt von uns erfaltet wurden. Das wäre dann wohl die bisherige Tagesbestleistung.


 
Das ist richtig - und deshalb wurde das (ab) hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...35/119786-eine-wuerdigung-54.html#post2870603 auch würdig gefeiert


----------



## MisterG (8. April 2011)

Hallo,

hätte noch ein paar Fragen und zwar gibt es eine Möglichkeit zu sehen wann ich meine WUs mit entsprechendem Passkey erreicht habe um auf bigadv zu wecheln?

Aktuell läuft ne PRCG (23, 7 , 8) mit TDF von 12min 40sec und Credit 1338. Auf einem Core i7 860@3,52GHz. Ist das normal oder stimmt da was nicht? Client ist der neue v7 (beta).


----------



## Bumblebee (8. April 2011)

MisterG schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hätte noch ein paar Fragen und zwar gibt es eine Möglichkeit zu sehen wann ich meine WUs mit entsprechendem Passkey erreicht habe um auf bigadv zu wecheln?
> 
> Aktuell läuft ne PRCG (23, 7 , 8) mit TDF von 12min 40sec und Credit 1338. Auf einem Core i7 860@3,52GHz. Ist das normal oder stimmt da was nicht? Client ist der neue v7 (beta).


 
Eigentlich recht simpel...
Sobald du die 10 WU's "weggefaltet" hast wirst du den Bonus, den du im HFM siehst (unter V6), auch *wirklich* bekommen
Sollte eigentlich auch *direkt* im V7 so funktionieren

N.B.
Nun weiss ich wieder was wirklich  cool  ist
Das ist wenn man rund 20 Minuten vor Ende einer *BIG*-WU NAN kriegt  weil die Haupt-Sicherung rausgeflogen ist


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. April 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Das ist wenn man rund 20 Minuten vor Ende einer *BIG*-WU NAN kriegt  weil die Haupt-Sicherung rausgeflogen ist


Erst mal mein Beileid von Herzen. 
Wolltest du zu viel ziehn und die Sicherung hat ihr Veto eingelegt?


----------



## Bumblebee (8. April 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Erst mal mein Beileid von Herzen.
> Wolltest du zu viel ziehn und die Sicherung hat ihr Veto eingelegt?


 
Viel schlimmer - oder blöder
Hab im Badezimmer das Licht eingeschaltet (so wie 100e Male zuvor) und die Glühbirne machte irgendwie einen *rabiaten* Kurzschluss 

An dieser (Haupt-)Sicherung die nach dem lokalen Sicherungsschalter kommt und die auch noch betroffen war hängt die halbe Stadtwohnung (incl. die momentan 3 Rechner)


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. April 2011)

@Bumblebee: Sowas gehört eindeutig in die Kategorie "Sehr dummer Zufall". 




A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ne kleine forumtechnische Frage: Kann man irgendwie Anhänge per PN verschicken?


Wurde das überlesen oder hat niemand ne Antwort drauf?


----------



## Thosch (8. April 2011)

Mein Beileid für die abgesch. WU ...

... und was lernen wir daraus ... eigenen Stromkreis für die Falterörtlichkeiten !  Oder scharfes Verbot jegliche elektr. Verbraucher vor der Fertigstellung einer WU zu betätigen !


----------



## chris1995 (8. April 2011)

Mein zimmer ähndelt im Moment einer Sauna, hab vor 1,5h dne großen i7 und den q6600 wieder angeschmissen! Jetzt habe ich schon 27Grad tendenz steigend und für die Luftfeuchtigkeit sorgen die Aquarien!
Bin mal gespant wie das heute Abend ist!

Happy Folding wünscht Chris


----------



## bingo88 (8. April 2011)

Ich habe im Winter unseren Keller mit f@h beheizt, war einer der wärmsten Räume im ganzen Haus 
Stromrechnung fiel allerdings nicht so berauschend aus


----------



## Bumblebee (8. April 2011)

chris1995 schrieb:


> Mein zimmer ähndelt im Moment einer Sauna, hab vor 1,5h dne großen i7 und den q6600 wieder angeschmissen! Jetzt habe ich schon 27Grad tendenz steigend und für die Luftfeuchtigkeit sorgen die Aquarien!
> Bin mal gespannt wie das heute Abend ist!
> 
> Happy Folding wünscht Chris


 
Stand gestern Abend // Stadtwohnung (die unterm Dach) // im Büro .... 32.5°


----------



## PCGHGS (8. April 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Eigentlich recht simpel...
> Sobald du die 10 WU's "weggefaltet" hast wirst du den Bonus, den du im HFM siehst (unter V6), auch *wirklich* bekommen
> Sollte eigentlich auch *direkt* im V7 so funktionieren
> 
> ...


 
 

...mit einer Energiesparbirne wäre dir das nicht passiert


----------



## nichtraucher91 (8. April 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Edit: Ne kleine forumtechnische Frage: Kann man irgendwie Anhänge per PN verschicken?



Mir wäre keine derartige Fkt. bewusst. Ich lade solche Daten immer immer in meine Dropbox.



Ich bin am überlegen mir einen kleinen Faltrechner zuzulegen. Man könnte sagen, es ist fast alles da (muss nur noch kaufen ) bis auf eine GraKa welche hauptsächlich falten soll.
Welche würdet ihr empfehlen, in Anbetracht dessen, dass der Stromverbrauch so gering wie möglich sein soll? 


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Thosch (8. April 2011)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> ... bis auf eine GraKa welche hauptsächlich falten soll.
> Welche würdet ihr empfehlen, in Anbetracht dessen, dass der Stromverbrauch so gering wie möglich sein soll?
> 
> ...


 
Soll sie möglichst viele PPD schaffen oder Strom-un-hungrig sein ...? GTX-550/560-Ti vllt. oder die 460er/470er Karten ...? AMD scheidet da wohl aus im Mom denke ich mal ...


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (8. April 2011)

Thosch schrieb:


> Soll sie möglichst viele PPD schaffen oder Strom-un-hungrig sein ...? GTX-550/560-Ti vllt. oder die 460er/470er Karten ...? AMD scheidet da wohl aus im Mom denke ich mal ...


 
moin

gtx 470 zum stromsparenden falten, selten so gelacht^^.
stromsparendes falten bietet momentan die GTX550, die 560 hat zwar bessere spieleleistung aber auch eine im vergleich zur 550 enorm höhere energieaufnahme.

mfg


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. April 2011)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Mir wäre keine derartige Fkt. bewusst. Ich lade solche Daten immer immer in meine Dropbox.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hört sich doch ganz klar nach einem Fall für ne GTS450 an, da der Stromverbrauch möglichst gering sein soll.


----------



## T0M@0 (8. April 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Viel schlimmer - oder blöder
> Hab im Badezimmer das Licht eingeschaltet (so wie 100e Male zuvor) und die Glühbirne machte irgendwie einen *rabiaten* Kurzschluss
> 
> An dieser (Haupt-)Sicherung die nach dem lokalen Sicherungsschalter kommt und die auch noch betroffen war hängt die halbe Stadtwohnung (incl. die momentan 3 Rechner)


 
Wie jetzt? Keine redundanten Netzteile? Keine USV? Notstromaggregat?


----------



## PCGHGS (8. April 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Hört sich doch ganz klar nach einem Fall für ne GTS450 an, da der Stromverbrauch möglichst gering sein soll.





@Nichtraucher91
Meine Empfehlungen:

- sehr leise und übertaktet 
- hohe übertaktung
- günstig


----------



## nfsgame (8. April 2011)

Stromsparend hab ich nicht hier immoment, dafür gibts als kleine Osteraktion eine 9800GX2 gegen Porto als kleine "Beigabe" von Asus .


----------



## nichtraucher91 (8. April 2011)

dann töten mich hier alle
- mein Vater wegen der Energieaufnahme
- mein Bruder wegen der Lautstärke
- meine Ma weil das NT durchbrennt und Sicherung fliegt...


----------



## Thosch (8. April 2011)

Das stromsparenste Falten ist glaube ich Origami ... aber die PPD sind echt lausig ...


----------



## klefreak (8. April 2011)

@ Bumble'S STROMAUSFALL:

ICh würde dir den V7 ans HERZ legen, denn dieser hat ein neues "Backup" System welches abgebrochene WU's zuverlässiger wieder herstellen kann.
Wärend meiner GPU A16 Testphase für Mhouston habe ich trotz x-facher Freezes keine WU verloren!

mfg


----------



## mattinator (8. April 2011)

klefreak schrieb:


> Wärend meiner GPU A16 Testphase für Mhouston habe ich trotz x-facher Freezes keine WU verloren!


 
Mit dem v6-Client hättest Du zwar keine A16 Projekte bekommen, aber wahrscheinlich keine Freezes gehabt. Auf mich macht der Client eher den Eindruck einer alpha-Version. Wenn überhaupt, lohnt es sich momentan maximal mit aktuellster Hardware.


----------



## Thosch (8. April 2011)

Na das ist doch mal ne Aussage über den V7, das hilft mir bei der Entscheidung noch beim "alten" zu bleiben. THX.


----------



## The Ian (8. April 2011)

Thosch schrieb:


> Das stromsparenste Falten ist glaube ich Origami ... aber die PPD sind echt lausig ...



 hau mich weg


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. April 2011)

Thosch schrieb:


> Na das ist doch mal ne Aussage über den V7, das hilft mir bei der Entscheidung noch beim "alten" zu bleiben. THX.


Dito

Solang das Ding nicht in der Finalen-Version da ist bzw. ich meinen Bulldozer nocht nicht habe, lass ich die Finger davon.



The Ian schrieb:


> hau mich weg


----------



## caine2011 (9. April 2011)

könnt ihr mir sagen wie groß eine bigwu ist(in mb) oder allgemein der traffic bei f@h mit bigfolding?

tmfg caine2011

ps: hat da wer von euch einen? cpu-kühler


----------



## Schmicki (9. April 2011)

caine2011 schrieb:


> könnt ihr mir sagen wie groß eine bigwu ist(in mb) oder allgemein der traffic bei f@h mit bigfolding?



Eine BIG-WU ist beim Hochladen ca. 90 MB groß.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. April 2011)

Jungs, ich hab ein kleines Problem:
Ich hab gestern Abend noch den neuen IE9 gezogen und gleich installiert. Wen ich jetzt damit surfe und nebenbei am GPU-Falten bin, schleicht der IE9 so extrem das ich sogar mit dem Nettop schneller im Web unterwegs bin.  Sobald ich die Karte mit der -gpu 0 abschalte funktioniert es wieder normal.

Was kann ich dagegen tun ausser die eine GPU auszuschalten?


----------



## magic 007 (9. April 2011)

Hast du die 32 oder 64 bit Version?

Ich würde dir allg zum Firefox raten, hab damit keinerlei probleme während dem cpu und gpu folding!


----------



## T0M@0 (9. April 2011)

der IE9 hat ja nun GPU beschleunigung, das müsste man ausschalten, aber wie magic schon sagt ist FF besser


----------



## acer86 (9. April 2011)

ich könnte schon wieder kotzen

gestern gegen 22uhr ist der Fahcore a5 vom 6.34er client abgestürzt und ich hab jetzt erst wieder auf den Rechner geguckt, halber tag umsonst und das bei ner bigWu


----------



## klefreak (9. April 2011)

mattinator schrieb:


> Mit dem v6-Client hättest Du zwar keine A16 Projekte bekommen, aber wahrscheinlich keine Freezes gehabt. Auf mich macht der Client eher den Eindruck einer alpha-Version. Wenn überhaupt, lohnt es sich momentan maximal mit aktuellster Hardware.


 
Du hast recht, dass ich keine Freezes bekommen hätte wenn ich A16 nicht genutzt hätte, ABER: ich nutze neben A16 auch den SMP Client (im v7) und dieser profitiert acuh von verbesserten Recoverysystem!
daher miene Empfehlung an Bumble.. 


Thosch schrieb:


> Na das ist doch mal ne Aussage über den V7, das hilft mir bei der Entscheidung noch beim "alten" zu bleiben. THX.


 --> NUR der A16 ist instabil (dafür kann aber der V7 Client nichts), diesen Core (für AMD) muss man aber nicht nutzen da er BETA ist !!!
Der V7 Client selbst ist bei mir sehr "robust" und hat bisher ncoh keine Probleme bereitet (A11 und SMP) ...
(ganz im gegenteil, denn seit dem V7 verliere ich bei einem eventuellen Freeze oder neustart keine WU's mehr)
mfg


----------



## Bumblebee (9. April 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> ich könnte schon wieder kotzen
> 
> gestern gegen 22uhr ist der Fahcore a5 vom 6.34er client abgestürzt und ich hab jetzt erst wieder auf den Rechner geguckt, halber tag umsonst und das bei ner bigWu


 
Ja, das ist sehr ärgerlich - ich leide mit dir
Auf der anderen Seite kann man ja auch nicht *andauernd* alles kontrollieren

Gerade auch deshalb bleibe ich konservativ und 
- benütze vorläufig weiterhin den V6er
- übertakte ich alles eher sanft; zumindest bis ich sicher bin, dass es Gotthard-Granit-stabil läuft


----------



## acer86 (9. April 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ja, das ist sehr ärgerlich - ich leide mit dir
> Auf der anderen Seite kann man ja auch nicht *andauernd* alles kontrollieren
> 
> Gerade auch deshalb bleibe ich konservativ und
> ...


 
ja Ständig kontrollieren geht einfach nicht, 

den v7 hab ich auch erst mal nur zum testen drauf gehabt aber der gibt falsche werte aus wie man an mein Beitrag im V7 thread ersehen kan, da macht plötzlich die gts450 12000PPD das kan nicht stimmen. 
ich bleib auch erst mal bei den V6er.

na ja mal sehen warum Windoof plötzlich sich entschieden hat den a5 nicht mehr auszuführen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. April 2011)

@Tom@0: Danke für den Hinweis, GPU-beschleunigung deaktiviert und läuft jetzt wieder wunderbar. 

@magic 007: 64bit-Version, 32bit wurde gleich mitinstalliert.

Firefox bin ich kein Fan, hat mal genug Ärger damit und seit da meide ich ihn.

Aber an gewisse Sachen muss man sich gewöhnen beim IE9 > Offne Interseiten sind jetzt oben neben der Adressleiste und die Favoriten sind jetzt rechts oben.


----------



## magic 007 (9. April 2011)

Dann ist mein Tipp für dich mal die 32-Bit Version zu versuchen, denn die soll wesentlich schneller sein!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. April 2011)

magic 007 schrieb:


> Dann ist mein Tipp für dich mal die 32-Bit Version zu versuchen, denn die soll wesentlich schneller sein!


Hab es gerade ausprobiert, kann es bestätigen. 
Beim IE8 war die 64Bit die schnellere.


----------



## Thosch (10. April 2011)

Also ich bleibe wie schon gepostet erst mal beim 6er, ist mir auch noch alles zu Beta.

FF4 nutzt auch die HW-Beschleunigung ü. GPU. Ist/wird das gleiche werden wie beim IE9. 


Moin moin und guuude N8. !


----------



## caine2011 (10. April 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> ich könnte schon wieder kotzen
> 
> gestern gegen 22uhr ist der Fahcore a5 vom 6.34er client abgestürzt und ich hab jetzt erst wieder auf den Rechner geguckt, halber tag umsonst und das bei ner bigWu



bei mir gabs gestern auch ein ganz seltsames problem:

auf meiner gtx560 ti läuft der V7 und auf einer gts450 der V6

als der V6 eine neue unit mit 1348 pkt. gezogen hat (vorher nur 1280er)
lief plötzlich die gtx560ti nur noch mit 40%auslastung und die ppd fiel insbodenlose...während die gts normal weiterfaltete

war kein treiber reset nix, hat nur ein neustart geholfen und dann lief alles normal(auch mit der 1348er unit)

das hatte ich aber gar nicht mitbekommen erst paar std. später

und dann später am tag nochmal genau dasselbe wo ich aber dabei war:

gpu auslastung konstant bei 99%
dann download auf anderer gpu:--> gtx560ti bricht ein gts450 normal weiter

aber warum die 1te gpu von der 2ten beeinflusst wird ist mir ein rätsel 

mfg caine2011


----------



## Thosch (10. April 2011)

Scheint gestern ein schlechter Falt-Tag gewesen zu sein. Ich liege auch mit 2-4k Pkt unter meiner normalen "Norm" ... gibt mir zu denken ...    ... Verschwörung gg. die Faltergemeinschaft ... ?


----------



## p00nage (10. April 2011)

Ich hab seit gestern abend auch ein Problem, keine Punkte mehr und komm mit Teamviewer auch net rein ... naja heut Abend seh ich dann hfftl was das Problem ist.


----------



## dr_breen (10. April 2011)

Zur Feier des Tages hat es mich grad mit dem Fahrrad zerbröselt.  Sch*** Kieseinfahrten.
Wenn ich meinen i7 920 und meine neue 570 OC gleichzeitig falten lasse, dann sinken die PPD des i7 von 27k auf 19k. Ist das in dem Ausmaß normal oder lässt sich das noch weiter reduzieren?
CPU: V6 SMP Client mit -local -bigadv -smp
Grafikkarte: V6 Client mit 270.51 Treiber


----------



## shorty71 (10. April 2011)

Probiere mal -smp7, einen "Kern" für die Graka.


----------



## Thosch (10. April 2011)

dr_breen schrieb:


> Zur Feier des Tages hat es mich grad mit dem Fahrrad zerbröselt.  Sch*** Kieseinfahrten.
> ...


Mein Beileid das dich deine Rosinante abgeworfen hat ... bestrafe es mit 1 Woche Verachtung !!



dr_breen schrieb:


> ... V6 Client mit 270.51 Treiber


 Gibts eigendl. Erkenntnisse oder ne Übersicht wo man erkennen kann welcher Treiber bei ner GraKa am besten ist in was auch immer (PPD, Auslastung) ? Mit _welcher Treiber_ meine ich die Treiber-Version bei NV .


----------



## dr_breen (10. April 2011)

shorty71 schrieb:


> Probiere mal -smp7, einen "Kern" für die Graka.



Okay probier ich aus.



Thosch schrieb:


> Mein Beileid das dich deine Rosinante abgeworfen hat ... bestrafe es mit 1 Woche Verachtung !!



Eine Woche trockenes Stroh! Das wird sie lehren nicht direkt vor einer Windmühle zu bocken. 


> Gibts eigendl. Erkenntnisse oder ne Übersicht wo man erkennen kann welcher Treiber bei ner GraKa am besten ist in was auch immer (PPD, Auslastung) ? Mit _welcher Treiber_ meine ich die Treiber-Version bei NV .


Mit google hab ich spontan nichts gefunden. Das wär mal ein Projekt, das man hier starten könnte. Ein Thread, in den man schreiben kann, mit welchem Treiber man die besten PPD kriegt. Und das Ganze am besten mit einer schönen langen Liste. Mit meinen geschundenen Händen mach ich aber nicht den Anfang.


----------



## mattinator (10. April 2011)

dr_breen schrieb:


> Ein Thread, in den man schreiben kann, mit welchem Treiber man die besten PPD kriegt


 
Bei meinen Karten hat sich mit den 2xx-er Treibern im Prinzip nichts mehr geändert.


----------



## Bumblebee (10. April 2011)

Thosch schrieb:


> Gibts eigendl. Erkenntnisse oder ne Übersicht wo man erkennen kann welcher Treiber bei ner GraKa am besten ist in was auch immer (PPD, Auslastung) ? Mit _welcher Treiber_ meine ich die Treiber-Version bei NV .


 
Na ja, es gab früher mal eine Aufstellung - die ist aber uralt und untauglich inzwischen
Und dann hat noch einer den ich kenne  mal mit dem 270_51er eine kleine Testreihe gefahren
guckst du hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/folding-home-pcgh-team-70335/148657-n_vidia-treiber-270-51-a.html


----------



## T0M@0 (10. April 2011)

Folding@Home Stats und PPD vergleich

wenn alle da auch die Treiber version eintragen, dann könnt eich etwas bauen xD


----------



## p00nage (10. April 2011)

So PC läuft wieder sah nach Windowsfehler aus ... ma schaun on er wieder auftritt hfftl nicht.


----------



## Gast3737 (11. April 2011)

hhhaaabt a schon gewusst, wer sich in den Top 10 der Producer rumtreibt das ist mal ne Kuhle Sache..


----------



## caine2011 (11. April 2011)

gratulation an dich dich jason


----------



## Bumblebee (11. April 2011)

Feini, feini - Runè


----------



## acer86 (11. April 2011)

Jason D. Runè schrieb:


> hhhaaabt a schon gewusst, wer sich in den Top 10 der Producer rumtreibt das ist mal ne Kuhle Sache..


 
Willkommen zurück


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. April 2011)

Jason D. Runè schrieb:


> das ist mal ne Kuhle Sache.


Kommt auf den Standpunkt an > rat mal wenn du dafür rausgeschmissen hast. 

Übrigenns, was hast du mit ner Kuh zu tun?


----------



## Gast3737 (11. April 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Kommt auf den Standpunkt an > rat mal wenn du dafür rausgeschmissen hast.
> 
> Übrigenns, was hast du mit ner Kuh zu tun?


nimms Sportlich..


aber wie man an meinen Statz sieht, war ich ja nie weg, der PC läuft seit über drei Wochen 24/7


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. April 2011)

Jason D. Runè schrieb:


> nimms Sportlich..
> 
> 
> aber wie man an meinen Statz sieht, war ich ja nie weg, der PC läuft seit über drei Wochen 24/7


Ich nimms nicht sportlich > ich nimms Marathon-Sportlich. 

Hat sich ja schon wieder gekehrt, bei mir merkt mal halt die Schwankungen über den Tag und das Wochende, weil der Grosse nur im Niedertarif läuft. 

Trotz allem auch von mir ein verspätetes Grats.


----------



## Bumblebee (12. April 2011)

Mal noch was ganz Anderes - ich lege euch das Lesen von diesem Artikel sehr ans Herz

Sahara-PC: Käfighaltung von GTX 590 & HD 6990 im Corsair Obsidian 800D : Die Wüstentypen der Sahara

Das ist echt


----------



## nfsgame (12. April 2011)

"Coole" Experimente .


----------



## acer86 (12. April 2011)

Ist absolut krass, die Abwärme von modernen PC wird einfach immer Höher, wo soll das nur noch hin führen, den mit den neuen PCI-e 3.0 Standard dürfen die Karten noch mehr Strom aufnehmen, was auch teilweise jetzt schon der fall ist das die Karten aus der Spezifikation von PCI-e 2.0 raus fallen.

ein Bsp. eine Ati 4850 kam mit nur ein 6pin Stromanschluss aus der Nachfolger 5850 braucht schon 2X 6pin und angeblich reden die Hersteller dan immer das die "neue" Generation weniger brauchen soll bei mehr Leistung,
und wen man dan die Benchmarks liest ist meist nur eine Steigerung um wenig % drin aber der Stromverbrauch meist gleich 50W mehr. 

Es sollte da bei den Hersteller langsam mal ein Umdenken einsetzen zu Effizienteren Karten, den es kan nicht sein das selbst eine Mittelklasse Grafikkarte wie eine GTX560 schon über 180W braucht, das muss nicht sein.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (12. April 2011)

Übrigens, das wollte ich euch nicht vorenthalten:
F@H und Hwbot: Mach mit bei den Weltklasse-Teams! -

Demnächst auch in ihrer Printausgabe.


----------



## nfsgame (12. April 2011)

Haben wir schon gesehen . Jörg hat in Facebook ja auch gut gemault .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. April 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Mal noch was ganz Anderes - ich lege euch das Lesen von diesem Artikel sehr ans Herz
> 
> Sahara-PC: Käfighaltung von GTX 590 & HD 6990 im Corsair Obsidian 800D : Die Wüstentypen der Sahara
> 
> Das ist echt


Mir gefallen besonders die beiden Abschlusssätze von Seite 14: 





> Eine wirkliche Abhilfe schafft also am Ende nur eine ordentliche Wasserkühlung. Mit Luft geht dem Anwender ohne Kompromisse und Änderungen recht schnell die selbige aus.


 


Versteh ich eh nicht: Wie kann man stolz auf eine Kühlung sein, die nicht die ganze Abwärme der Grafikkarte direkt aus dem Gehäuse befördert.


----------



## Henninges (12. April 2011)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Übrigens, das wollte ich euch nicht vorenthalten:
> F@H und Hwbot: Mach mit bei den Weltklasse-Teams! -
> 
> Demnächst auch in ihrer Printausgabe.


 


nfsgame schrieb:


> Haben wir schon gesehen . Jörg hat in Facebook ja auch gut gemault .


 
na dann hat mein "gemaule" ja auch endlich mal was gebracht... @ thilo und redaktion... (;


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (12. April 2011)

Mit GTX 460+8800GTS+Q6600 @ FaH fängt mein Netzteil an zu riechen  Ist wohl doch zu viel für ein billig NT ^^


----------



## magic 007 (12. April 2011)

Will mich hier auch mal (schätzungsweise im Namen des gesammten Teams) bei Thilo und der Redaktion bedanken, vorallem wenn wir in der nechsten Print nen kleinen Arktikel kriegen ist das echt toll, wohl auch für unsere aktive Falteranzahl



Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> Mit GTX 460+8800GTS+Q6600 @ FaH fängt mein Netzteil an zu riechen  Ist wohl doch zu viel für ein billig NT ^^



Könnte auch an Ausdunstungen der Platinen (des NT's) liegen, es gibt auch einen anderes Material, allerdings ist das nur in der Oberklasse anzufinden.


----------



## Bumblebee (12. April 2011)

Auch hier noch ein grosses *THX* dafür an die Red, Thilo und Stephan


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (12. April 2011)

magic 007 schrieb:


> Könnte auch an Ausdunstungen der Platinen (des NT's) liegen, es gibt auch einen anderes Material, allerdings ist das nur in der Oberklasse anzufinden.


Naja so schnell wie der Lüfter gedreht hat glaube ich eher dass das Ding am Limit war, testen werde ich das nicht nochmal ^^


----------



## magic 007 (12. April 2011)

Wie viel Watt hat das gute Stück denn überhaupt?


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (12. April 2011)

magic 007 schrieb:


> Wie viel Watt hat das gute Stück denn überhaupt?


 
So ca. 600 ^^


----------



## nichtraucher91 (12. April 2011)

Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> Mit GTX 460+8800GTS+Q6600 @ FaH fängt mein Netzteil an zu riechen  Ist wohl doch zu viel für ein billig NT ^^


 
nimm einfach die GTS raus... bringt im PPD/Watt Verhältnis eh nicht viel.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (12. April 2011)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> nimm einfach die GTS raus... bringt im PPD/Watt Verhältnis eh nicht viel.


 
Ist schon längst wieder ausgebaut , aber interessiert hätts mich halt , und es kommen ein paar kühlere Tage nächste Woche


----------



## mattinator (13. April 2011)

Jetzt hat's mich auch mal erwischt, die zweite GTX 275 Lightning ist "verstorben". Da wird mein Beitrag vorerst etwas geringer ausfallen. Ist ja noch keine zwei Jahre alt, vllt. bekomme ich vom MSI oder dem Händler Ersatz.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. April 2011)

@mattinator: Mein herzliches Beileid. 
Viel Glück bei deinem Garantieanlauf.


----------



## The Ian (13. April 2011)

immer wenn ich so einen verstorbeneneintrag lese bange ich um meine hardware...mangels geld könnt ich mir nicht sofort einen akzeptablen ersatz zulegen


----------



## Bumblebee (13. April 2011)

@matti: Auch von mir ein herzliches Beinkleid; ist immer wieder sch***ade  

Im Moment ist es eh nicht so entscheidend
Die *Hardware Canucks Forum *- "Brüder" werden uns schon bald niedermachen; jedenfalls wenn die und wir so weiterfalten
Mit etwas Glück bringt die Aktion in Netz und (ich zitiere mal Thilo) "Demnächst auch in ihrer Printausgabe.  " neue Mitfalter
Dann mag sich das Blatt noch wenden; jedenfalls kann ich nur noch wenig zulegen - da sind jetzt Andere gefragt


----------



## nfsgame (13. April 2011)

Wenn sich der Master mal bei mir meldet hat er bald wieder nen paar PPD mehr ...


----------



## The Master of MORARE (13. April 2011)

*MELD*, war ne Zeit offline -.-.
Du wolltest irgendwie hier vorbeiradeln, oder?


----------



## p00nage (13. April 2011)

Ich hab grad ma meine GTX 560 eingetragen in die Liste  wenn wakü zeug da sind versuch ich aber noch bissl was rauszuholen. Gibts eig noch niemanden der ne GTX 570 am falten hat ?


Wäre sowas wie die GPU Liste eig auch mit CPU zu machen ? weil find das recht interessant, oder das man auch nach Projekte sotieren kann, somit man sieht wie das Ranking der Grakas ist.

edit: sry war blind gibt ja schon 570er aber ist wohl dazwischen gerutscht


----------



## davidof2001 (13. April 2011)

Ich hab doch mehrere Ergebnisse mit meiner GTX 570 eingetragen. Sind die nicht mehr da?
Aber noch was anderes. Heute habe ich überraschenderweise festgestellt das der pc an meinem Arbeitsplatz zu schwach ist. Nun bekomme ich einen C2D wo ich dann sogar meine alte GTX260 zum falten einbauen darf.


EDIT: hab gerade dein edit gesehen.


----------



## p00nage (13. April 2011)

Hattest du noch keine 6806er wu? wollte ma vergleich sehen weil hab ja noch 90tage step up aber bei der 05er macht meine 1,850k ppd mehr


----------



## davidof2001 (13. April 2011)

Ohne das ich die genauen PPD im Kopf habe, meine ich zu wissen das ich die Karte faltstabil auf 935MHz gebracht habe, und da hat sie dann so um die 16500 PPD gebracht.


----------



## mattinator (13. April 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Viel Glück bei deinem Garantieanlauf.


 
Dank Dir und allen anderen für Euer Mitgefühl. Der Händler hat die Karte heute anstandslos entgegengenommen und schickt sie über seinen heißen Draht direkt zu MSI. Werde sehen, was sie dazu sagen. Vllt. gibt's sogar ein aktuelles Modell als Ersatz und künftig eine etwas höhere Folding-Leistung. Da wäre zwar kein SLI in Spielen mehr möglich, aber dazu komme ich sowieso nur noch selten. Ne anständige PhysX-Combi gibt's dann allemal ab. Aber genug spekuliert, warten wir's ab. Ich halte Euch auf dem Laufenden.
Halb 
Übrigens hatte ich mein nForce 750i Mainboard nochmal für ca. 60 € gegen ein ASUS P5N72-T Premium aus der Bucht getauscht. Jetzt flitzt die Vertex 2 an einer MSI Star USB 3 / SATA 6GB Karte und die (momentan fehlende) zweite Grafikkarte bekommt dann eine volle PCIe-x16 Anbindung. Bringt beim Folden zwar nicht viel, find ich aber schicker.

EDIT: Mann, ist das leise und kalt hier. Was eine fehlende GTX 275 unter Volllast ausmacht. Meine CPU bleibt ca. 10 und die GPU 5 Grad kühler.


----------



## dr_breen (13. April 2011)

@ p00nage: Hier kannst du meine PPD mit einer 6806 WU sehen: Klick

Ich muss noch schauen wie das mit dem OC hinhaut.


----------



## p00nage (13. April 2011)

16k ist schon gut, da schafft meine zz nur 14,5k ich hoff ich bekomm sie mit wakü noch über 15k

nächsten 2-3tage kommen von mir denk ich weng weniger ppd weil bin seit gestern am pc testen  sieht man ja auch an ppd


----------



## T0M@0 (14. April 2011)

p00nage schrieb:


> Wäre sowas wie die GPU Liste eig auch mit CPU zu machen?


Ja, ist natürlich möglich 

Bin aber irgendwie am überlegen wie ich das mit single, SMP2 und BigWu unter einen Hut bekomme... Wahrscheinlich nicht. Dann müssten es 2 getrennte Listen werden.

Dann bräuchte ich eine Liste aller Folding fähigen CPUs (oder nur die verschiedenen Architekturen, da man Mhz ja eh eintragen müsste?)


p00nage schrieb:


> oder das man auch nach Projekte sotieren kann, somit man sieht wie das Ranking der Grakas ist.


 
Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe dann so wie es jetzt ist (Folding@Home Stats und PPD vergleich) bloß mit einer Auswahl für Projekt, damit nur die gleichen Projekte angezeigt werden? Ist eigentlich gar nicht so schwer...


----------



## p00nage (14. April 2011)

ja genau zb wenn man 6805auswählt das man halt dann auf einen blick sieht was da die einzelnen Karten machen 

Bei CPU teilt sichs doch automatisch in Big SMP usw durch die verschiedenen Wu´s oder nicht? Nur wo man so ne CPU liste herbekommt weis ich nicht, da wäre es aber denk ich auch gut komplett aufzuteilen nicht nur nach Architektur, weil dann sieht man was evtl andere aus der selben CPU rausholen, und ob man vllt auch noch was dran machen kann. Aber soweit wie es jetzt ist ist es schonmal , ich kenn mich mit sowas leider viel zu wenig aus


----------



## T0M@0 (14. April 2011)

Muss ich mir mal was einfallen lassen 

für das problem mit den Projekten:

Folding@Home Stats und PPD vergleich


```
http://foldingstats.eu/index.php?seite=gpu_vergleich&projekt=6806
```

einfach die letzte nummer anpassen... muss das noch irgendwie als Drop-Down integrieren oder so


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (14. April 2011)

jeah!

das team hat gestern über 1,9 millionen points gemacht!
ganz großes danke an alle!

wollen mal hoffen das es nicht nur ein sporadisches hoch bleibt.

ich persönlich muss leider wegen der stromrechnung mein falten einstellen, mach aber wohl noch die 3millionen voll.

hab aber auch ersatz angeworben, also wenn demnächst ein überflieger von hinten aufholt net wundern.
avg ppd des neuen schätze ich so auf 30-60k ppd.

mfg


----------



## caine2011 (14. April 2011)

cool neue mitglieder sind echt toll



trotzdem schade dass du nicht mehr mit machst


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (14. April 2011)

ja mir bleibt keine andere wahl,

vllt wechsel ich den stromtarif, aber mein alter deneb, verbrauchte leider ein jahr im idle soviel wie mein jetziger core i7 2600k unter volllast übertaktet(180-200watt ganzer rechner).
die quittung hab ich jetzt in der hand.
naja mal sehen wie ich das regel.
sicher ist erstmal ne faltpause.... bis ich es nicht mehr aushalte udn trotzdem falten muss^^.

den neuen(hat kein acc hier und auch kein folding name) werde ich diese woche einrichten, für team 70335 will er aber schon falten das ist sicher.

mfg


----------



## T0M@0 (14. April 2011)

kann ja den Team Acc nutzen xD


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. April 2011)

@xXxatrush1987:


----------



## klefreak (14. April 2011)

@ TOM@0

Könntest du bei der GPU LIste auch neue CORE16 AMD PRojekte eintragen??
ich habe derzeit meine 6950@6970 unter einem falschen Projekt eingegeben da es die richite nummer nicht gegeben hat..
--> eventuell kann mna fehlende PJ nummern selber machen??
--> 11265 wurde eingetragen, ist aber eigentlich ein : *11293*

mfg

Folding@Home Stats und PPD vergleich
bitte meinen EIntrag editieren falls möglich


----------



## T0M@0 (14. April 2011)

Habe spätschicht. Werde heute abend mal gucken.


----------



## mattinator (14. April 2011)

p00nage schrieb:


> Nur wo man so ne CPU liste herbekommt weis ich nicht



Für AMD gibt's die z.B. hier: AMD Processors for Desktops: AMD Phenom. Und hier für alle Hersteller: Prozessortabellen - Hier sind alle Prozessoren mit Informationen aufgelistet - PC-Erfahrung.de.


----------



## Thosch (14. April 2011)

Vllt. sollte man auch um eine Vergleichbarkeit herzustellen immer nur ein und das selbe Projekt (gleichen Dateien) nehmen, wie bei nem Benchmark. Das sollte doch aufschlussreicher sein.


----------



## T0M@0 (15. April 2011)

geht hier weiter:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...e-vorstellungen-und-ideen-16.html#post2893383

sonst müllen wir hier die gute RuKa zu xD


----------



## klefreak (15. April 2011)

*INTERESSANT:*

V7 Core16 4 clients 2 cards = ~more PPD - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net
 hier testet ein User wie seine HD5870 reagiert, wenn er 2 Clients auf ihr rennen lässt
--> FahControl V7
--> HD5870
--> 2x Core 16
--> *ca 12000ppd !!!!*
-----------------------------------------------
Update: erste Tests zeigen, dass bie mir neben dem SMP Client die PPD nur mäßig ansteigen durch den 2. Client:
-----------------------
1x gpu 11294
tpf        3,14min
gpu usage 88%-99%
44°C
8138PPD
-----------------------
2xGPU 11294 | 11294
tpf       3,36   | 6,43
gpu usage 100%
45°C
7300+4000 = 11300ppd
-----------------------
allerdings benötigt der core16 einige % bis er sich bei den angezeigten Werten einpendelt
ev. hab ich noch zeit, den SMP zu pausieren um zu sehen ob es da ein CPU Limit gibt.

EDIT: bei einem neustart haut es mir leider den 2. client wieder raus, da hab ich nohc nichts zusammengebracht, also wenn sich da jemand besser auskennt bitte melden..


----------



## s|n|s (15. April 2011)

Hallo,
Ich boince schon seid einiger Zeit und hab gestern unter Ubuntu10.04 mal einen V7-F@H-Client eingerichtet, der auch über smp schon gefaltet hat.
2 Fragen:

1)
Wenn ich aber meinen Account auf der stanford-website nachgucke, steht da ein falsches team. Ich habe Euer Team aber angegeben. Hier Was läuft falsch?

2)
Ich habe unter Linux noch ein Problem den GPU-Client zum laufen zu bringen. Der Server meldet er hätte keine Arbeit. Soll ich lieber einen eigenen threat aufmachen dafür, oder hier spammen? 

Gruß
sinis


----------



## The Master of MORARE (15. April 2011)

GPU unter Linux funktioniert meines Wissens nach noch nicht.
Schön mal noch einen Linuxer begrüßen zu können .


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (15. April 2011)

@ s|n|s: team nummer ist 70335, einfahc mal auf schreib/tipfehler überprüfen.

@klefreak: lasse diesen vormittag mal smp+ 2x gpu auf meiner 6950/70 laufen, so gegen 14uhr gibts dann ein update.

mfg


----------



## s|n|s (15. April 2011)

OK also nix neues auf der Linux-GPU-Computing Front.



xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> @ s|n|s: team nummer ist 70335, einfahc mal auf schreib/tipfehler überprüfen.


 
Die Nummer hab ich eingegeben und wird auch im F@H-Control angezeigt und auch richtig verlinkt. Wenn ich aber auf meinen Namen im Control klicke, geht die oben verlinkte Seite auf mit meinen Stats und zeigt das falsche team an =(


----------



## Schmicki (15. April 2011)

s|n|s schrieb:


> Die Nummer hab ich eingegeben und wird auch im F@H-Control angezeigt und auch richtig verlinkt. Wenn ich aber auf meinen Namen im Control klicke, geht die oben verlinkte Seite auf mit meinen Stats und zeigt das falsche team an =(



Das liegt daran, dass dieser Sinis nicht du bist. Der Name wurde halt von einem offensichtlich französichen Falter schon ausgesucht. Wenn du eine WU für unser Team fertig hast und hochgeladen hast, wirst du noch einen Sinis finden, der aber dann für Team 70335 faltet. Das bist du dann! 

An deiner Stelle würde ich mir einen anderen Faltnamen aussuchen.


----------



## klefreak (15. April 2011)

xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> @ s|n|s: team nummer ist 70335, einfahc mal auf schreib/tipfehler überprüfen.
> 
> @klefreak: lasse diesen vormittag mal smp+ 2x gpu auf meiner 6950/70 laufen, so gegen 14uhr gibts dann ein update.
> 
> mfg


von mir mal ein kleines Update:
so wie es derzeit ausschaut, bringt das nur bedingt mehr punkte? (abgesehen davon, dass beim *Beenden von Fahcontroll* der *2. GPU Client rausgehauen* wird und man daher diese WU nicht mehr fertig rechnen kann!! (ich zumindest nicht)

mit 2xgpu:
SMP  von 5,65 min auf 7min
GPU1 von 3.14min auf 4.26 (6k anstelle von 8k ppd!)
GPU2                          6.02 (4300ppd)

EDIT:
nach nun längerer Laufzeit pendelt es sich so ein, dass man praktisch mit 2 Clients gleich viele PPD macht wie mit einem, der NACHTEIL ist aber, dass ein 2. Core besetzt wird, wodurch der SMP einbricht..

SMP 7min14sec anstelle der 6.58  --> 1000ppd anstelle von 1500 (ohne Bonus gerechnet, der durch längere Laufzeit massiv einbricht)
GPU 1  5min29  4800ppd
GPU2   6min15  4200ppd

so kann ich derzeit keine Empfehlung aussprechen und werde diese 2. WU schnellstmöglich fertigrechnen und dann wieder auf single Client umstellen

mfg


----------



## chris1995 (15. April 2011)

Hab jetzt mal auf dem großen fah installiert(v7) mal schauen was die hd 5970 und der i7 970 bringt!
Und nebenbei habe ich endlich wieder Ferien!
Ergebnisse gibt es heute Abend!
Chris


----------



## nfsgame (15. April 2011)

Ob ich die QuadroNVS 140M falten lassen soll ? 16 Shader ftw...


----------



## nichtraucher91 (15. April 2011)

meine GF310M macht mit ja man grade 900-1000ppd bei ~1500MHz Schadertakt. Da wird die Quadro mit 800MHz Schadertakt wohl man grade noch 600 schaffen


----------



## acer86 (15. April 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ob ich die QuadroNVS 140M falten lassen soll ? 16 Shader ftw...


 
Warum den nicht

wäre mal interessant was so eine Karte leisten kan, ich Sitz ja selber beruflich an Rechner mit solcher Hardware, 

mal sehen ob ich mein chef noch überzeugen kan für F@H zu Falten, den die PC´s laufen eh die Nacht durch.


----------



## nfsgame (15. April 2011)

Ich probiers mal eben aus. 24/7 faltet mein T61 aber nicht, will ich ihm nicht zumuten .

Edit: P10xxx->UNSTABLE_MACHINE. Sind keine Lap-Projekte ...


----------



## acer86 (15. April 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ich probiers mal eben aus. 24/7 faltet mein T61 aber nicht, will ich ihm nicht zumuten .
> 
> Edit: P10xxx->UNSTABLE_MACHINE. Sind keine Lap-Projekte ...


 
24/7 würde ich mein Notebook auch nicht antun wird einfach zu warm mit der zeit.

schade das es nicht stabil läuft


----------



## nichtraucher91 (15. April 2011)

ihr zwei Weicheier...


----------



## acer86 (15. April 2011)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> ihr zwei Weicheier...


 
wobei ich mir das für den sommer noch überlegen werde, mit den neuen V7 client bringt mein Notebook um die 11000-12000PPD wen nur die Cpu temp nach ca. 1h nicht bei 80C° wäre


----------



## nfsgame (15. April 2011)

Das ist übrigens der Kollege. Ich glaub aber das die 128MB RAM volllaufen.


----------



## sp01 (15. April 2011)

Zocken und falten gleichzeitig? Würde gerne wissen ob das mit dem neun GPU3 client für NV möglich ist? Bei ATI war das anno 2009 nicht möglich.
Ich find es halt immer schade, dass ich entweder das ein oder das andere kann. So ein RPG fordert ja doch ein gewisses Maß an Zeit die investiert sein möchte.


----------



## p00nage (16. April 2011)

sp01 schrieb:


> Zocken und falten gleichzeitig? Würde gerne wissen ob das mit dem neun GPU3 client für NV möglich ist? Bei ATI war das anno 2009 nicht möglich.
> Ich find es halt immer schade, dass ich entweder das ein oder das andere kann. So ein RPG fordert ja doch ein gewisses Maß an Zeit die investiert sein möchte.


 
also ich habs letzte woche ausprobiert mit smp2 und gpu2 client und hab gut 1/3 PPD "nur" verloren was mich eig gewundert hat


----------



## T0M@0 (16. April 2011)

Möglich: ja
Spielbar: nicht wirklich (jedenfalls bei aktuellen Titeln)


----------



## klefreak (16. April 2011)

also bei reinem SMP Falten hab ich bisher nie abgeschalten zum Spielen (DA2,..)
die ppd gehen bei solchen Games auch nicht sehr stark runter, aber da dürfte einfach der X6 stark profitieren
mit der GPU falte ich derzeit noch nicht durchgehend, da der Core 16 nicht ganz will 

mfg


----------



## PCGHGS (16. April 2011)

Da ich gerne TF2* zocke, falte meine gtx 560 ti @900 MHz nebenbei mit (PPD halbierte sich)
Meine verkauft gtx 460 @850 MHz brach noch mehr ein (ca. 3/4 PPD weniger)

Bei aufwendigen Titeln wie Anno 1404 faltet meine gtx/CPU natürlich nicht.


*laut Steam mehr als 730h^^



edit: na toll, ebend den smp client geöffnet, nach ein paar minuten kommt die windows fehler meldung "core_a3 funktioniert nicht mehr" 
  ...jetzt faltet der Client das Projekt nochmal neu 

die Folge:
6 Stunden umsonst gefaltet


----------



## sp01 (16. April 2011)

Danke für eure zahlreichen Antworten. Denke das ich es dann wie bisher beibehalten werde, das entweder falte oder zocke.


----------



## mattinator (16. April 2011)

PCGHGS schrieb:


> edit: na toll, ebend den smp client geöffnet, nach ein paar minuten kommt die windows fehler meldung "core_a3 funktioniert nicht mehr"
> ...jetzt faltet der Client das Projekt nochmal neu
> 
> die Folge:
> 6 Stunden umsonst gefaltet


 
*Erst den Konsolen-Client mit <Ctrl><C> beenden und erst danach die Windows Fehlermeldung "core_a3 funktioniert nicht mehr" bestätigen*. I.d.R. verlierst Du das Projekt dann nicht.


----------



## Eifelaner (16. April 2011)

Ich mach das auch so, wenn ich zocken will schließ ich die konsolen und danach werf ich sie wieder an


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. April 2011)

klefreak schrieb:


> also bei reinem SMP Falten hab ich bisher nie abgeschalten zum Spielen (DA2,..)
> die ppd gehen bei solchen Games auch nicht sehr stark runter, aber da dürfte einfach der X6 stark profitieren


Kommt aber auch sehr stark auf das Spiel an: spiel mal NFS: HP > mir brechen die PPD's bis auf unter 200 ein. 
Was ich allerdings noch nicht probiert habe, ist wie es mit den aktuellen Patches aussieht.


----------



## PCGHGS (16. April 2011)

mattinator schrieb:


> *Erst den Konsolen-Client mit <Ctrl><C> beenden und erst danach die Windows Fehlermeldung "core_a3 funktioniert nicht mehr" bestätigen*. I.d.R. verlierst Du das Projekt dann nicht.


 
ok


----------



## p00nage (16. April 2011)

sp01 schrieb:


> Danke für eure zahlreichen Antworten. Denke das ich es dann wie bisher beibehalten werde, das entweder falte oder zocke.


 
teste halt einfach ma selbst wie es mit ppd aussieht und ob man damit noch zocken kann, kommt wie gesagt auf Hardware an und auf das Spiel.


----------



## Thosch (16. April 2011)

Ich hab letztens an 2 Tagen den SMP2 von 4 auf 2 Kerne reduziert und hatte bei F1 2010 keine spürbaren Beeinträchtigungen. Der CPU-Cl war aber off.


----------



## Gast3737 (16. April 2011)

meine Fresse bin ich mal gut drauf, ich könnte glatt paar Molekühle falten


----------



## Bumblebee (16. April 2011)

Jason D. Runè schrieb:


> meine Fresse bin ich mal gut drauf, ich könnte glatt paar Moleküle falten


 
Lass dich nicht abhalten - hau rein


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. April 2011)

@PC-Sven: Wie hoch ist deine PPD-AUsbeute?


----------



## Gast3737 (16. April 2011)

0,0021 ppd
bin halt nur Freizeitfalter..


----------



## Thosch (16. April 2011)

Habe ebene mal meine Stats durchgeschaut und mußte erschreckt feststellen das ich um ca. 50-60% an PPDs abgefallen bin. Betrifft augenscheinlich ber nur den GPU3-Cl. ... ?
War in den letzten 48h irgend was mit den Servern los ?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (16. April 2011)

Na super dsl weg und der Smp mochte in zwei Stunden hochladen....
Kann mir wer sagen, ob die Datenmenge die hochgeladen werden soll, dem work ordner entspricht? Dann darf mein Handy auch für mein lappy gleich noch WLAN hotspot spielen...


----------



## Bumblebee (17. April 2011)

Ich möchte nur noch nonstop 

Ich komme heute morgen in den Keller wo 4 meiner Faltkisten stehen

Eine steht stromlos - dazu später mehr
Drei haben stundenlang kein I-Net gehabt weil der Switch sich irgendwie aufgehängt hatte
eeeee Ergo stundenlang nichts hoch- und runter-geladen 

*==> geflickt*

Nun zur vierten Kiste:
An der WaKü (CoolIT Domino A.L.C.) hatte es die Pumpe oder einen Schlauch zerblasen und die ganze "Sauce" ins Gehäuse gespritzt
eeeee So wie es im Moment aussieht hat *nichts* von der Hardware diesen "Anschlag" *überlebt* 

Natürlich mache ich wieder mal mein Möglichstes und noch mehr - aber im Moment bin ich maximal


----------



## nfsgame (17. April 2011)

Weia, das ist ärgerlich . Was war es denn für nen System?

Ich würde ja mal ganz extremst angesäuert Ultrarabatz beim Wakü-Hersteller machen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. April 2011)

@Bumblebee: Mein herzlichstes Beileid. 

Bin der gleichen Meinung wie nfsgame > würde gewaltig bei CoolIT auf Garantie pochen.

Meinen Modemrouter werd ich wohl auch in absehbarer Zeit erstzten müssen, etwa 1-2mal pro Woche verliert er den Kontakt zum Internet und schafft es nicht sich selber wieder einzulogen > nur ausschalten, kurz warten und wieder einschalten nach dem 2-3 Versuch hilft.


----------



## Henninges (17. April 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ich möchte nur noch nonstop



das nenn ich einen *SUPERGAU*!

wenn's hilft, ich könnte dir einen gtx260 "leihen"...


----------



## acer86 (17. April 2011)

@Bumble 

Mein Beileid, da hat es dich ja mal Richtig erwischt, ausgerechnet gleich 4 Rechner und einer davon auch noch irreparabel defekt, das nenne ich mal ein scheiß Tag.


----------



## Bumblebee (17. April 2011)

Erstmal danke an euch alle für das Mitgefühl
Habe mich inzwischen wieder etwas gefangen und beruhigt

Natürlich, mein Lieferant wird sich morgen ne "nette" E-Mail reinziehen können

"Gestorben" ist mein Rechner mit einem P II 955BE, einer GTX260 und einer GTS250 - also nur ein "mittleres" System 

Dann, und ganz besonders:


Henninges schrieb:


> das nenn ich einen *SUPERGAU*!
> 
> wenn's hilft, ich könnte dir einen gtx260 "leihen"...


 
Danke Bruder - ich weiss das Angebot wirklich sehr zu schätzen
Ich habe ja noch ein paar 9800er rumzuliegen die ich als Ersatz erstmal einsetzen *könnte*

*Könnte* weil das Board ja möglicherweise auch hinüber ist; ich ja noch gar nicht so wirklich weiss was letztendlich wirklich alles gehimmelt ist
Sicher ist bisher nur die GTX260 - die ist hinüber
Die GTS250 bin ich immer noch am trockenlegen
Das Board - und somit auch der Prozzi - ist auch noch "out of order" wegen feucht

In ein paar Tagen weiss ich dann mehr; ich möchte jetzt nichts überstürzen und allenfalls verschlimmbessern


----------



## shorty71 (17. April 2011)

@Bumble

Auch von mir mein Beileid. Ist ja ein Riesen Rotz!

shorty


----------



## Gast3737 (17. April 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> [..9]
> 
> In ein paar Tagen weiss ich dann mehr; ich möchte jetzt nichts überstürzen und allenfalls verschlimmbessern


 
ja immer Ruhig bleiben, Panik nutzt nix..die Eiweismolekühle werden schon nicht wegrennen..


----------



## Thosch (17. April 2011)

Pumpe/Leitung geplatzt !?! Mein Mitgefühl.
Heftig ist´s aber schon das der Druck im Sys so groß wir/ist das es den Schlauch erwischt. Pumpe mag ich noch verstehen ... sollte aber auch nicht vorkommen. Also doch alles ins Salat- o. Trafo-Öl absenken ...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. April 2011)

@Bumblebee: Hab hier einen Link für dich, vielleicht nutzt er dir beim Hardware-Trocknen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...r-pc-rettung-letzter-sekunde.html#post2622290


----------



## Knutowskie (17. April 2011)

Auch mein Mitgefühl für unseren Alpha-Falter... Bei sowas würde ich glaube Wände hochgehen... Bloß gut hab ich mein System unter Luftkühlung gelassen... Was da so alles schief gehen kann.

Mal ne Frage: Folding@AthlonXP2000+ unter Linux... Sinnvoll oder sinnlos? Stromkosten sind erstmal nicht primär entscheidend. Jedoch will ich die Umwelt auch nich grillen. Was sagt ihr dazu?

lg Knutowskie


----------



## nfsgame (17. April 2011)

MAximal 80ppd (ich habe keine 0 vergessen ).


----------



## mattinator (17. April 2011)

@Bumblebee

Wünsche Dir, dass möglichst viel überlebt hat.


----------



## Gast3737 (17. April 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> MAximal 80ppd (ich habe keine 0 vergessen ).


 
ja das kenne ich, mein erster PC hat noch so gefaltet(Athlon XP 3000+)...drei bis vier Tage je WU...war ich froh als ich damals 1000 pt erfaltet hatte..war ein Kampf von über zwei Monate


----------



## Knutowskie (17. April 2011)

hm... 80PPD klingt ja schon luschig... 

gibt's ne AGP Karte, die sich lohnt? edit: Frage selbst beantwortet: es gibt keinen GPU client für Linux...

und was sagt man zu nem 2400+ (is wohl der größte, der auf das Board passt und für 6€ zu haben...)?


----------



## Thosch (18. April 2011)

Bringt auch nicht mehr, ich gehe jetzt mal von meinem 3200+ aus. Der "sitzt" zwar im Hauptsys aber auch ohne Last kommt der nicht aus den Puschen. Lohnt sich sicher auch nicht mit dem 2-4er.

Moin moin @ all !


----------



## caine2011 (18. April 2011)

so leute nach einem entspannten wochende melde ich mcih zurück

als allererstes möchte ich bumble mein beileid aussprechen und hoffe dass nach der trocknung wieder alles läuft...

2. ich wie einige vlt. bemerkt haben einen ppd sprung zu verzeichnen, da ich einen neuen faltpc mir zusammengestellt habe:

ganz einfache kiste, mit nem core i7-860 den ich mit stockspannungen auf 3,6ghz getrieben habe gekühlt von einem prolimatech genesis
nach dem mich ein und zusammenbau vor ein paar herausforderungen gestellt haben(das board mochte corsair "Intel extreme" ram mit xmp nicht )war es nach 4h stunden vollbracht:

vorerst läuft das sys unter windows, bis ich zeit finde mcih ausreichend mit linux und bigadv und ob es sich lohnt herauszufinden

macht atm 16k ppd

ich möchte mich ganz herzlich bei den folgenden usern bedanken, die mir mit rat und tat beistanden

Bumblebee
p00nage
shorty71
Knutowski 


an euch alle ein  und ein 


mfg caine2011


----------



## Soldat0815 (18. April 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Erstmal danke an euch alle für das Mitgefühl
> Habe mich inzwischen wieder etwas gefangen und beruhigt
> 
> Natürlich, mein Lieferant wird sich morgen ne "nette" E-Mail reinziehen können
> ...


 
Erstmal auch von mir mein Beileid.
Hast du Fotos vom Rechner gemacht vorm Zerlegen zwecks Schadensersatz. 
Ich meine wenn der schlauch geplatzt ist trotz richtgen einbau sollens gefälligs für alle Schäden aufkommen.


----------



## Bumblebee (18. April 2011)

caine2011 schrieb:


> ich möchte mich ganz herzlich bei den folgenden usern bedanken, die mir mit rat und tat beistanden
> 
> Bumblebee
> p00nage
> ...


 
Ich spreche sicherlich für alle wenn ich sage - Gerne geschehen; auch dafür sind wir da



caine2011 schrieb:


> als allererstes möchte ich bumble mein beileid aussprechen und hoffe dass nach der trocknung wieder alles läuft...
> mfg caine2011



Danke, leider sind wohl mindestens die GraKa hinüber



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Hast du Fotos vom Rechner gemacht vorm Zerlegen zwecks Schadensersatz.
> Ich meine wenn der schlauch geplatzt ist trotz richtgen einbau sollens gefälligs für alle Schäden aufkommen.


 
Davon kannst du ausgehen - ist schon fast ein Bilderbuch was ich erstellt habe....


----------



## Bumblebee (18. April 2011)

Knutowskie schrieb:


> Dennoch riet man mir vom 7er client ab... is wohl nicht immer sinnvoll. ich mag meine Konsolen. Und mehr Leistung sei dadurch auch noch nicht zu erwarten...



Das gilt für die *BETA*-Version
Ich gehe stark davon aus, dass die "richtige" Version dann empfehlenswert sein wird


----------



## p00nage (18. April 2011)

Gibt nen kleines Update von mir, AT hat heute auf nachfrage alles verschickt bis auf die AQ5 LT = werde mich am Osterwochenende drüber machen und das ganze umbauen.


----------



## shorty71 (18. April 2011)

@caine


Immer wieder gerne!

shorty

PS.: Was zieht das System aus der Dose?


----------



## Knutowskie (18. April 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Das gilt für die *BETA*-Version
> Ich gehe stark davon aus, dass die "richtige" Version dann empfehlenswert sein wird


 
Ich warte da lieber mal ab. Werd das Release der non-Beta hoffentlich nich verpassen*g*
Nächste Woche geht's erstmal zu caine, router und Linux flott machen. Da haben wir da vielleicht noch ein paar PPD mehr zur Verfügung. 

wie sieht'n das nu eigentlich aus mit Linux und GPU-folding? Hab mittlerweile diverse Sachen gehört, dass das wohl irgendwie mit dem 7er gehen soll?


----------



## s|n|s (18. April 2011)

GPU läuft leider nicht auf Linux unter V7.


----------



## caine2011 (19. April 2011)

weiß da iwer was ob da am linuxclient noch was gemacht wird?


mein neues board hat 2 pciexpress slots die auf gtx460 warten(die kosten iwie nur noch 15€ mehr als gts450 Oo)

und ich will linux, siehe post von dem guten knutowskie


----------



## Eifelaner (19. April 2011)

So grad noch einen Server assmiliert, "Widerstand ist zwecklos"


----------



## Knutowskie (19. April 2011)

Eifelaner schrieb:


> So grad noch einen Server assmiliert, "Wiederstand ist zwecklos"


 
ehm...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hier gefunden


----------



## nfsgame (19. April 2011)

Das hatte SilentKilla ne Zeit lang als Avatar .


----------



## Bumblebee (19. April 2011)

caine2011 schrieb:


> mein neues board hat 2 pciexpress slots die auf gtx460 warten(die kosten iwie nur noch 15€ mehr als gts450 Oo)


 
Also (nur aus dem Blickwinkel des *Falters*):
- nicht hier in der Schweiz, da ist der Preisunterschied höher
- eine gut getaktete GTS450 ist fast unschlagbar im P/L/PPD-Vergleich (z.B. Gigabyte GV N450OC2-1GI // ca. 110 €)


----------



## The Ian (19. April 2011)

auch wenns kleinkarriert ist und ich auch nicht frei von rechtschreibfehlern bin....W->*i*<-derstand !!


----------



## Bumblebee (19. April 2011)

The Ian schrieb:


> auch wenns kleinkarriert ist und ich auch nicht frei von rechtschreibfehlern bin....W->*i*<-derstand !!


 
auch wenns kleinkariert ist und ich auch nicht frei von Rechtschreibfehlern bin....

kleinka*r*iert - nicht kleinkarriert  

Nicht böse sein - gelle?? - aber der war einfach zu "nice"


----------



## Knutowskie (19. April 2011)

jup. was sein muss, muss sein... heute gehört: Was macht ein Ostfriese, wenn er ein Loch im Boot hat? Logisch: er macht nen zweites rein, damits Wasser wieder abfließen kann....


----------



## The Ian (19. April 2011)

ach iwo...was recht ist...und so^^


----------



## Bumblebee (19. April 2011)

Knutowskie schrieb:


> jup. was sein muss, muss sein... heute gehört: Was macht ein Ostfriese, wenn er ein Loch im Boot hat? Logisch: er macht nen zweites rein, damits Wasser wieder abfließen kann....


 
 *MUAHAHAHAHAHA *  der gefällt mir sehr gut


----------



## nichtraucher91 (19. April 2011)

ich bekomme schon wieder nur diese beschissenen 11021'er ...


----------



## klefreak (19. April 2011)

@ Caine ...

mittels WINE sollte auch GPU falten unter LINUX möglich sein, der neue V7 Client ist ja quasi nur eine neue Oberfläche, unter der Haube werken dann wie gehabt einzelne Clients die man auch dementsprechend konfigurieren kann 
(in ermangelung von Linuxfähigkeiten meinerseits müsstest du dich da aber selbst im Foldingforum einlesen)
--> Foldingforum --> GPu2 --> Unterpunkt WINE-Linux

mfg


----------



## Bumblebee (19. April 2011)

Ich werde dann mal versuchen ob der neue 270.61er-N_VIDIA-Treiber foldingmässig was bringt
Ein entsprechendes Topic habe ich "erschaffen"


----------



## p00nage (19. April 2011)

So zum :-! PC lief nun knapp 8-9 Tage stabil, heut komm ich gerade von der FH heim seh ich nen Bluescreen ... anscheinend gabs ihn 1h bevor Big fertig geworden ist.

ne weitere Idee wäre das er beim abgeben abgeschmiert ist. das die Leerlaufspannung zu weit runter geht und dadurch instabil werden kann


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (19. April 2011)

Eigentlich wollte ich ja das Falten wieder aufgeben , die Stromrechnung ist angekommen und das Fiepen der GTX 480 treibt mich noch in den Wahnsinn...aber ich habe heute festgestellt dass mein Rechner leiser wird wenn ich mit der CPU falte als wie wenn er im Leerlauf ist  

Also solange ich ein NT habe welches unter Load hörbar mit der Spannung einbricht(oder mir doch eine Steuerung zusammenlöte) werde ich wohl weiter falten ^^


----------



## Bumblebee (19. April 2011)

p00nage schrieb:


> So zum :-! PC lief nun knapp 8-9 Tage stabil, heut komm ich gerade von der FH heim seh ich nen Bluescreen ... anscheinend gabs ihn 1h bevor Big fertig geworden ist.


 
Ich hoffe mal die WU ist nicht verloren



Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> ...aber ich habe heute festgestellt dass mein Rechner leiser wird wenn ich mit der CPU falte als wie wenn er im Leerlauf ist
> 
> Also solange ich ein NT habe welches unter Load hörbar mit der Spannung einbricht(oder mir doch eine Steuerung zusammenlöte) werde ich wohl weiter falten ^^


 
Ja, gib alles - wir können es gut gebrauchen


----------



## p00nage (19. April 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal die WU ist nicht verloren


 
als ich vorhin wieder gestartet hab hat er ne neue geholt. ma schaun was dann später stat page sagt. hab  jetzt auch wieder auf normal umgestellt da ich ihn morgen mittag vom netz nehm zwecks umbau auf wasser. Naja in 170min weis ich mehr


----------



## caine2011 (19. April 2011)

du kannst auch bei stanford selber schauen da wird jede h aktualisiert
http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=teampage&teamnum=70335


----------



## nichtraucher91 (19. April 2011)

haha Stromabrechnung ist heute gekommen  
58,74€ zurück... lets folding


----------



## Bumblebee (19. April 2011)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> haha Stromabrechnung ist heute gekommen
> 58,74€ zurück... lets folding


 
... sowas sollte mir mal passieren ...


----------



## acer86 (19. April 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> ... sowas sollte mir mal passieren ...


 
Das müsste dein Energie unternehmen eigentlich mal machen dir was zurück zahlen um dich als Kunde weiter zu halten, den wen du bei denen Kündigst dan gehen Die und zwei Kraftwerke gleichzeitig Pleite


----------



## nichtraucher91 (19. April 2011)

naja hat einige Gründe:
- alle Lampen wurden durch Energiesparlampen getauscht,
- ele. Wasserkocher gegen Wasserkocher auf dem Herd getauscht und
- Mikrowelle angeschafft --> geringere Nutzung des Herdes und Backofens

--> weniger Energieumsatz


----------



## mattinator (19. April 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ich werde dann mal versuchen ob der neue 270.61er-N_VIDIA-Treiber foldingmässig was bringt


 
Wäre mal 'nen Tip an HFM.NET wert: "Work Unit History" incl. Treiberversion, Taktraten etc. Bei mir gibt's keine offensichtlichen Unterschiede. Allerdings warte  ich immer noch auf den 2xx-er Treiber, der das Input-Lag beim GPU-Folding z.B. in Windows Live Mail reduziert.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. April 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> Das müsste dein Energie unternehmen eigentlich mal machen dir was zurück zahlen um dich als Kunde weiter zu halten, den wen du bei denen Kündigst dan gehen Die und zwei Kraftwerke gleichzeitig Pleite


Den Stromanbieter wechseln wie in Deutschland ist in der Schweiz als Privatkunde "noch" nicht möglich > gibt nur zwei Möglichkeiten dazu:

Man zieht in ein anderes Versorgunsgebiet eines anderen Anbieters um.
Bumblebee gründet das "Bumblebee-Faltwerk" und kann dann als Grossabnehmer den Anbieter wählen.


----------



## acer86 (19. April 2011)

@A.Meier 

Axo das wusste ich noch nicht, wieder was dazu gelernt 



@Bumblebee

Was macht dein Havarie Rechner, war noch was zu retten oder ist alles im Hardware Falterhimmel


----------



## p00nage (19. April 2011)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> naja hat einige Gründe:
> - alle Lampen wurden durch Energiesparlampen getauscht,
> 
> --> weniger Energieumsatz


 
würde ich sofort zurück rüsten, bin ein gegner von "energiesparlampen". Ohne den eingriff der Politik hätten sie sich auch nicht durchgesetzt.


----------



## Eifelaner (19. April 2011)

vorallem mit dem quecksilber und dem ganzen anderen gift was da drin steckt und fröhlich ausdünstet. Von der Entsorgung reden wir besser garnicht


----------



## Bumblebee (19. April 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> @Bumblebee
> 
> Was macht dein Havarie Rechner, war noch was zu retten oder ist alles im Hardware Falterhimmel


 
Der trocknet noch
Ich habs auf die Spitze getrieben und das Board mehrfach mit bi-destilliertem Wasser gewaschen und danach mit Druckluft ausgeblasen
Nun ist es in der letzten Phase des Trocknens - ich rechne morgen mit einem Startversuch
Allerdings - die GraKa's habe beide einen Schaden; ich mach zum Startversuch bloss eine 9800GT rein - für den Fall der Fälle



Eifelaner schrieb:


> vorallem mit dem quecksilber und dem ganzen anderen gift was da drin steckt und fröhlich ausdünstet. Von der Entsorgung reden wir besser garnicht


 
Ja, ist leider so
Die Teile sind echt gut wenn es um's Stromsparen geht aber die Entsorgung ist problematisch
Ich warte bloss darauf, dass die LED's endlich mal bezahlbar werden ...


----------



## s|n|s (19. April 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Die Teile sind echt gut wenn es um's Stromsparen geht aber die Entsorgung ist problematisch
> Ich warte bloss darauf, dass die LED's endlich mal bezahlbar werden ...


 
Energiesparlampen sind Quecksilberdampflampen und leuchten ohne Quecksilber nicht.

Die Entsorgung der Lampen sieht in Deutschland so aus, dass sie geschreddert werden. Dann luftdicht verpackt und wie Atom-Müll, in Tonnen, in einen alten Bergwerks-Schacht verlegt werden. Grund: Das Recyclieren des Quecksilbers ist teurer als neues Quecksilber zu kaufen.  EU-Parlamemt!

LEDs wären die bessere Wahl.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. April 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ich warte bloss darauf, dass die LED's endlich mal bezahlbar werden ...


Und auch die Lichtstärke stimmt, bis jetzt hab ich noch keine gesehen die min. einer 80W-Glühbirne entspricht.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (19. April 2011)

hätte ich vllt sagen sollen. Unsere Energiesparlampen sind LED-Lampen. ganz angenehm nachts. Das licht ist nicht BÄÄÄM da und raubt dir dein Augenlicht, sondern nimmt langsam zu.
wenn ich grade richtig gezählt hab, sind das jetzt 10x2W und 14x7W statt 14x50W und 10x25W 
Einzig nervige an den (alten) LED-Lampen ist, dass die Spulen fiepen und wenn man nicht aufpasst, hat man eine mit 6500k statt 2700k gekauft.(der Grund weshalb meine Ma und mein Bruder keine Lampen mehr nehmen dürfen )


----------



## acer86 (20. April 2011)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> hätte ich vllt sagen sollen. Unsere Energiesparlampen sind LED-Lampen. ganz angenehm nachts. Das licht ist nicht BÄÄÄM da und raubt dir dein Augenlicht, sondern nimmt langsam zu.
> wenn ich grade richtig gezählt hab, sind das jetzt 10x2W und 14x7W statt 14x50W und 10x25W
> Einzig nervige an den (alten) LED-Lampen ist, dass die Spulen fiepen und wenn man nicht aufpasst, hat man eine mit 6500k statt 2700k gekauft.(der Grund weshalb meine Ma und mein Bruder keine Lampen mehr nehmen dürfen )


 
Zu den Thema Led´s und Zimmer Beleuchtung bin ich auch vor ein halben Jahr gekommen, leider gibt es wie A.Meier schon gesagt hat kaum bis gar keine Leuchtmittel mit LED´s was eine Glühlampe oder Halogen Lampe ersetzen könnte.

hab mich dan erst mal für eine Indirekte Beleuchtung mit ein LED Licht Band entschieden. 

Ist zwar wen man was Basteln will etwas zu dunkel aber beim normalen arbeiten am pc oder einfach nur wen man sich im Raum Aufhält ist es perfekt, netter Nebeneffekt ist das man per Fernbedienung 256 verschiedene Lichtfarben einstellen kan inklusive Strobo und Farbwechsel usw. 

der Stromverbrauch hält sich zu mein erstaunen sehr in grenzen, es ist ein LED Band mit 60 SMD RGB LED´s pro Meter und der Stromverbrauch in der hellsten Einstellung ist 18Watt, bei strobo oder Farbwechsel können es auch 22Watt werden aber das ist der höchste wert den ich gemessen habe.

ist momentan für mich eine guter Kompromiss, zum Wohnen und am PC arbeiten TV schauen reicht das LED Band locker aus, und wen mal Wieder Falt-pc Basteln auf den Plan steht muss die gute alte Edison Erfindung herhalten


----------



## T0M@0 (20. April 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Und auch die Lichtstärke stimmt, bis jetzt hab ich noch keine gesehen die min. einer 80W-Glühbirne entspricht.


 
LED Lampen mit 1000 Lumen Leuchtkraft. LED Lampen - die umweltfreundliche Beleuchtung

1000 Lumen entspricht ca. 90-100 Watt Glühbirne


----------



## Knutowskie (20. April 2011)

bäbääääm! 50€ für den LED-Maiskolben da... weißte was ne Glühbirne kostet? 50cent!

Sch, wir sollen unsere Umwelt schonen! Quecksilber in Bergwerke lagern is da glaube nicht in diesem Sinn. Und LED's mach einfach nicht das Licht wie ne ordentliche Lampe.

Es gibt halt (noch) nichts, was da ran käme. Hab im Haus meiner Eltern schon diverse Stromsparversuche mit erlebt. Die Hofbeleuchtung z.B.: Ohne die 2x100W Birnen isses da finster wie im Bärenarsch... Energiesparlampen im Winter: kannstes Licht auch aus lassen. eh die Hell sind, biste schon vom Hof. LED's waren bisher zu Finster oder einfach zu teuer. Im Winter brauchen die auch echt lange bei -20°C, bis die mal richtig Hell sind. also glüht der wolfgang... ehm wolfram weiter. Wenns ne echte Alternative gibt, wird gewechselt.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (20. April 2011)

hat von euch schon mal jemand zugeschaut, wie der smp eine wu über ne DSL light Leitung schicken will?????? bei ersten Versuch hört er nach etwa 5min auf und macht erst mal Kaffeepause -_- beim zweiten Versuch kommt das alt bekannte "could not ...blabla **** dich kein bock"und das geht jetzt schon ne gute halbe Stunde so für 8,7MB -_-


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (20. April 2011)

ohman, es will nicht aufhören,

meine gainward gts250 green edition hat der falttot ereilt.
wollte sie eigentlich noch laufen lassen da der stromverbrauch ja echt minimal war bei 7000k ppd.
währe eine gtx550ti ne alternative?

mfg


----------



## caine2011 (20. April 2011)

bei dem preis der 550gtx ist ne gtx460/gts450 iwie cooler...denk ich...

mfg caine2011


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (20. April 2011)

ne 450gts hat ganze 10watt weniger verbrauch, wieviel ppd hat sie weniger?
ne gtx460 hat ganze 40watt mehrverbrauch, wieviel ppd hat die so im schnitt mehr als ne gtx550ti?

mein budget ist auch auf um die 120€+- nen biussl begrenzt, vernünftige 460ger kosten um die 150€ +

mfg


----------



## The Ian (20. April 2011)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> naja hat einige Gründe:
> - alle Lampen wurden durch Energiesparlampen getauscht,
> *- ele. Wasserkocher gegen Wasserkocher auf dem Herd getauscht* und
> - Mikrowelle angeschafft --> geringere Nutzung des Herdes und Backofens
> ...


 
und wo ist da jetzt die einspaarung?? der gemeine wasserkocher ist effizienter als ne kochplatte, sowol von der zeit, als auch vom verbrauch...oder was genau meinst du da jetzt


----------



## nichtraucher91 (20. April 2011)

The Ian schrieb:


> und wo ist da jetzt die einspaarung?? der gemeine wasserkocher ist effizienter als ne kochplatte, sowol von der zeit, als auch vom verbrauch...oder was genau meinst du da jetzt


 
upps  falsch herum^^


----------



## Thosch (20. April 2011)

p00nage schrieb:


> würde ich sofort zurück rüsten, bin ein gegner von "energiesparlampen". Ohne den eingriff der Politik hätten sie sich auch nicht durchgesetzt.



Und ich bin gegen BEIDE Arten der Beleuchtung ... schon mal über LED-Lampen nachgedacht ? Gibts auch mit Sockel E27 und den kleineren E14 ...


----------



## caine2011 (20. April 2011)

ich hab nur neonröhren ist das eher gut oder schlecht?(kenn mich da überhaupt nicht aus)


----------



## T0M@0 (20. April 2011)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> hat von euch schon mal jemand zugeschaut, wie der smp eine wu über ne DSL light Leitung schicken will?????? bei ersten Versuch hört er nach etwa 5min auf und macht erst mal Kaffeepause -_- beim zweiten Versuch kommt das alt bekannte "could not ...blabla **** dich kein bock"und das geht jetzt schon ne gute halbe Stunde so für 8,7MB -_-


 
Hab es bei einer DSL384 Leitung erlebt. Hatte zwar keine Abbrüche, aber es hat über eine Stunde gedauert.


----------



## Bumblebee (20. April 2011)

1. Also meine Einstellung zu "Strom sparen beim Licht" ist hinlänglich bekannt

2. 





xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> ohman, es will nicht aufhören,
> 
> meine gainward gts250 green edition hat der falttot ereilt.
> währe eine gtx550ti ne alternative?
> mfg


 
Ja und nein
Die GTX550Ti ist nicht so der "Brüller" beim falten
Am besten (P/L/PPD-mässig) sind GTS450 (vor allem in der OC-Variante) und natürlich der "Falter-Traum" GTX560Ti


3. Meine Fresse, was macht das "Vietnam Global Team" vorwärts
Guckt euch mal die beiden "Gallionsfiguren" an
tkaraoke.com - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats
sbinh - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. April 2011)

Knutowskie schrieb:


> bäbääääm! 50€ für den LED-Maiskolben da... weißte was ne Glühbirne kostet? 50cent!
> 
> Sch, wir sollen unsere Umwelt schonen! Quecksilber in Bergwerke lagern is da glaube nicht in diesem Sinn. Und LED's mach einfach nicht das Licht wie ne ordentliche Lampe.


Das Maiskolben-Design wäre mir egal, da man sie in der Bürolampe eh nicht sieht, aber der Preis! 



Knutowskie schrieb:


> Es gibt halt (noch) nichts, was da ran käme. Hab im Haus meiner Eltern schon diverse Stromsparversuche mit erlebt. Die Hofbeleuchtung z.B.: Ohne die 2x100W Birnen isses da finster wie im Bärenarsch... Energiesparlampen im Winter: kannstes Licht auch aus lassen. eh die Hell sind, biste schon vom Hof. LED's waren bisher zu Finster oder einfach zu teuer. Im Winter brauchen die auch echt lange bei -20°C, bis die mal richtig Hell sind. also glüht der wolfgang... ehm wolfram weiter. Wenns ne echte Alternative gibt, wird gewechselt.


Habt ihr es schonmal mit Energiesparlampen mit integrierter Heizung versucht?


----------



## Malkolm (20. April 2011)

Ich habe mal eine kurze Zwischenfrage:
Was für Gründe könnte es haben, dass die PPD meiner GPU (8800GTX), reproduktiv nach 3 bis 4 Stunden Betrieb plötzlich um ca. 30% fallen? Eine kurze (10 min) Faltpause und erneutes Anwerfen verhelfen wieder zu 3 bis 4 Stunden voller Faltpower.

Klingt für mich nach einem Temperaturproblem, aber es wäre mir neu, wenn die GraKa eine solche Schutzfunktion hätte.


----------



## acer86 (20. April 2011)

Malkolm schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eine kurze Zwischenfrage:
> Was für Gründe könnte es haben, dass die PPD meiner GPU (8800GTX), reproduktiv nach 3 bis 4 Stunden Betrieb plötzlich um ca. 30% fallen? Eine kurze (10 min) Faltpause und erneutes Anwerfen verhelfen wieder zu 3 bis 4 Stunden voller Faltpower.
> 
> Klingt für mich nach einem Temperaturproblem, aber es wäre mir neu, wenn die GraKa eine solche Schutzfunktion hätte.


 
Was hast du für ein Treiber Installiert ?

hast du die Temp´s der Graka schon mal überwacht kan durchaus möglich sein das sie zu warm wird F@H holt das letzte aus der Hardware raus da kan schon ein Verstaubter Kühler zu verminderter Faltleistung Führen.


----------



## T0M@0 (20. April 2011)

Am besten guckst du dir das mal mit afterburner an. Da kannst du ganz gut sehen, ob die graKa sich runter taktet, wie die Auslastung ist und ob sie zu heiß ist


----------



## Manicmanuel (20. April 2011)

Welchen Client sollte ich auf einem 24/7 laufendem 3 GHz Dualcore installieren? 

Da dort nur eine Onboard Grafikkarte hängt hab ich bisher nur den standard Clienten von der Stanford Seite drauf.

Ansonsten leiste ich eben nur diesen kleinen Beitrag  immerhin etwas.

Viele Grüße an die großen Falter


PS: ich hätt gern das F@H-Member im Account ... wo muss ich mich eintragen ?


----------



## computertod (20. April 2011)

also entweder rauchen meine Spannungswandler schön langsam ab oder die CPU hat Leckströme, jedenfalls kann ich seit ~3 Wochen F@H nicht mehr stabil auf der CPU laufen lassen...
zz. faltet nur meine 8800GT, die bekommt jetzt aber schon seit Wochen nur 101xx Projekte, welche nur 494 Credits abwerfen...

€: CPU-Z sagt 1,288V und im Bios sind 1,325V eingestellt. sollte ich mal erhöhen?


----------



## nfsgame (20. April 2011)

Manicmanuel schrieb:


> Welchen Client sollte ich auf einem 24/7 laufendem 3 GHz Dualcore installieren?
> 
> Da dort nur eine Onboard Grafikkarte hängt hab ich bisher nur den standard Clienten von der Stanford Seite drauf.
> 
> ...



SMP solange es ein Intel-DC is. Den Namenszusatz bekommst du im Kontrollzentrum (gaaaanz oben in der Leiste) unter Benutzergruppen.


----------



## shorty71 (20. April 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> 3. Meine Fresse, was macht das "Vietnam Global Team" vorwärts
> Guckt euch mal die beiden "Gallionsfiguren" an
> tkaraoke.com - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats
> sbinh - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats



Die Falten mit mehreren Gulfi-Systemen + Graka
Da geht was, Respekt!


----------



## nfsgame (20. April 2011)

Joa, ist schon bisschen krank... .


----------



## The Ian (20. April 2011)

die hardware ist doch sicherlich nicht privat oder?!


----------



## shorty71 (20. April 2011)

Warum nicht, es gibt genügend "kranke", die mächtig Schotter fürs falten ausgeben.


----------



## p00nage (20. April 2011)

shorty71 schrieb:


> Warum nicht, es gibt genügend "kranke", die mächtig Schotter fürs falten ausgeben.


 
ja selbst bumble hat ja schon viel daheim stehen aber die machen 1 Mio Punkte also 3x soviel wie er. Ich bin der Meinung das das keine Privatperson mehr ist.

PS : Mein Rechner hat zurzeit leider den Status "OFF" ^^


----------



## mattinator (20. April 2011)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> bei ersten Versuch hört er nach etwa 5min auf und macht erst mal Kaffeepause -_-


 
Mach mal in 'ner Upload-Pause einen Router-Reset. Hatte das Problem auch schon mal, der Reboot des Routers hat geholfen.



Malkolm schrieb:


> Klingt für mich nach einem Temperaturproblem, aber es wäre mir neu, wenn die GraKa eine solche Schutzfunktion hätte.



Haben sie, hört sich nach Fallback auf 2D-Modus an. Lass mal wie empfohlen die Clocks und Sensoren protokollieren (GPU-Z, Afterburner o.Ä.).


----------



## p00nage (20. April 2011)

Die Probleme mit meinem PC gehen weiter, Abholschein war gesatnden das ich Paket um 19 Uhr heute in so einer Paketstation holen kann ... grad war ich dort, aber natürlich war kein Paket drin ... Sollte ich für bis zu 42cent die Minute ne Hotline anrufen ...


----------



## chris1995 (20. April 2011)

Mein Beileid!
MfG Chris


----------



## Knutowskie (20. April 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Habt ihr es schonmal mit Energiesparlampen mit integrierter Heizung versucht?


 
Integrierter Heizung, ja und wo ist dann die Ersparnis, wenn da so ne Heizspirale ordentlich Saft zieht, damit der Hof für 10 min beleuchtet ist? Mehr isses im Durchschnitt nicht. Meist nur, wenn die Ellis von der Tür zum Auto müssen oder wenn man mal eine raucht. Durchschnitt 10min, wenns hoch kommt....


----------



## chris1995 (20. April 2011)

ich hab noch ne Nvidia quadro nvs 280 rumliegen, lohnt sich das noch mit der zu Falten? Funktioniert das Überhaupt?
MfG Chris


----------



## nfsgame (20. April 2011)

Google hätte dir sagen können, dass der Chip auf der GeforceFX5200 basiert, der garantiert nie und nimmer CUDA unterstützt...


----------



## chris1995 (20. April 2011)

Ok Danke, hab ich überhaupt nicht daran gedacht in google zu schauen dan wird se ins regal wander zusammen mit dem xeon 2800dp,
weil sockel 604 hab ich net!
MfG Chris


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. April 2011)

Knutowskie schrieb:


> Integrierter Heizung, ja und wo ist dann die Ersparnis, wenn da so ne Heizspirale ordentlich Saft zieht, damit der Hof für 10 min beleuchtet ist? Mehr isses im Durchschnitt nicht. Meist nur, wenn die Ellis von der Tür zum Auto müssen oder wenn man mal eine raucht. Durchschnitt 10min, wenns hoch kommt....


Bei gerade mal 10min lohnt sich ne Energiesparlampe eh nicht. 

Bekommt man den in Deutschland "noch" Glühlampen? Momentan sind ja vorallem die europäischen Politiker so CO2-geil, dass für sie alles zuviel Energie verbraucht. 

Habt ihr gewusst das China momentan pro Woche etwa zwei neue Kohlekraftwerke ans Netz anschliesst?
Da möchte ich echt mal wissen was es nutzt, wenn wir ein paar Tonnen CO2 spaaren und sie es x-fach wieder in die Luft pusten. 

Damit keine Missverständnise aufkommen: Ich bin für CO2-Einsparren, aber nicht so wie sich das die CO2-Notgeilen Politiker momentan vorstellen.


----------



## nfsgame (21. April 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Bekommt man den in Deutschland "noch" Glühlampen?


 
Nö...


----------



## p00nage (21. April 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Nö...


 
bei uns kann man noch welche kaufen


----------



## Knutowskie (21. April 2011)

bekommt man noch in "Ramschläden" fürn fünfziger s Stück. Normale 50W Birnen. und im Keller steht ne ganze Kiste diverser Birnen... Frisch vom Baum...


----------



## Thosch (21. April 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Nö...


 
Eigendl. schon, sind nur best. Wattzahlen verschwunden. 100er und/oder 75er waren das wohl. Aber interessiert mich eh nicht da ich auf ESL oder halt LED-Lampen umgerüstet habe.
Am wenigsten verbraucht man Strom f. Licht wenn man im Dunkeln den Geist leuchten läßt ... Und schlimmstes Beispiel für Stromverschwendung sind doch die Kühlschränke, immer wenn man die Tür auf macht brennt da Licht drinnen. Meiner hängt jetzt an einer schaltbaren Steckdose. Bei mir brennt da KEIN Licht mehr drinnen !!  

Moin moin @ all !


----------



## p00nage (21. April 2011)

oh man , grad endlich AT Paket bei der Post bekommen und jetzt daheim merk ich das meine gtx 260 noch in Regensburg liegt. . Jetzt ist die Frage ob nächste woche nochma wassser ablassen und einbauen oder bis dahin mit wasser warten


----------



## Eifelaner (21. April 2011)

so ein akt wird das wohl nicht sein nochmal neu zu befüllen, also werf an den hobel 

Edith sagt: Guten morgen ihr Falter


----------



## chris1995 (21. April 2011)

Die Pechsträne reist nicht ab bei dir oder?
Ich würde dir raten,warte mit wasser und kühle bisdahin mit Luft!
Chris


----------



## Bumblebee (21. April 2011)

chris1995 schrieb:


> Ich würde dir raten,warte mit Wasser und kühle bis dahin mit Luft!
> Chris


 
Wäre auch meine Empfehlung...

Und dann - von wegen Pechsträhne

Mein "Douche-Rechner" ist definitiv hinüber
Bzw. der Prozzi (PII-955BE) tut es offenbar noch - auf einem anderen Board

Das Board ist tot
Die GTX260 ist tot (bootet und (ver-)senkt die Taktrate unter Last
Die GTS250 ist noch toter (bootet nicht mal mehr)

Nochmal positiv:
RAM, BD-ROM und SSD haben auch überlebt

Trotzdem  bis  oder manchmal auch


----------



## T0M@0 (21. April 2011)

ach du *******...


----------



## nfsgame (21. April 2011)

Was für nen Board war es denn ()?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (21. April 2011)

Thosch schrieb:


> Am wenigsten verbraucht man Strom f. Licht wenn man im Dunkeln den Geist leuchten läßt ... Und schlimmstes Beispiel für Stromverschwendung sind doch die Kühlschränke, immer wenn man die Tür auf macht brennt da Licht drinnen. Meiner hängt jetzt an einer schaltbaren Steckdose. Bei mir brennt da KEIN Licht mehr drinnen !!




andere nehmen einfach die Birne raus^^

PS: KLICK


----------



## chris1995 (21. April 2011)

Der war gut!
Ich hab dich ja inzwischen doch deutlich Überholt!
Chris


----------



## nichtraucher91 (21. April 2011)

muss am ein Systemfehler sein. Einen i3 380M und eine GF 310M kann man nicht einfach so über holen^^


----------



## chris1995 (21. April 2011)

Der Fehler liegt wohl auf meiner Seite mit nem i7 970,q6600,Athlon 2/240 und ein dualcore laptop! Die 2 gt220,die hd 5970 und die 6970 schmeißen nie die Punkte ab wie dein i3! Aber es läuft eh nur der 240er und die 2 gt220 24/7!
MfG Chris


----------



## p00nage (21. April 2011)

Mich hat es doch gereizt und mit Luft hätte ich ihn die paar Tage auch nicht mehr laufen lassen ist grad am entlüften. Aber über ps-Tüllen den Schlauch zu bekommen ist ja ma Kacke aber 16/10 ist viel besser als 13/10


----------



## Julian Kruck (21. April 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Wäre auch meine Empfehlung...
> 
> Und dann - von wegen Pechsträhne
> 
> ...


 
hast du da normales wasser verwendet, oder zumindest leitfähiges wasser? gibts da nicht destillate für waküs?


----------



## Malkolm (21. April 2011)

In Waküs kippt man dest. Wasser und nen Schuß G48 aus dem Baumarkt 
@poonage: Schonmal versucht die Schläuche vorher in heißem Wasser vorzudehnen? Klappt einwandfrei und dann schwupt es auch nur so über die PS-Tüllen


----------



## Bumblebee (21. April 2011)

Julian Kruck schrieb:


> hast du da normales wasser verwendet, oder zumindest leitfähiges wasser? gibts da nicht destillate für waküs?


 
Natürlich *nicht*, selbstverständlich war das spezielle Kühlflüssigkeit


----------



## p00nage (21. April 2011)

Malkolm schrieb:


> In Waküs kippt man dest. Wasser und nen Schuß G48 aus dem Baumarkt
> @poonage: Schonmal versucht die Schläuche vorher in heißem Wasser vorzudehnen? Klappt einwandfrei und dann schwupt es auch nur so über die PS-Tüllen


 
Ich hatte sie in fast kochendem Wasser  aber trotzdem gings schwer wenn man anschraubtüllen gewohnt ist  naja jetzt passts ja


----------



## Manicmanuel (21. April 2011)

Destilate hab ich in der Bar nicht im Rechner.... aber auch die "Zusätze" und co leiten strom alsbald sie nicht mehr 100 % rein sind. Da reicht schon der Kontakt mit der Platine um die Leitfähigkeit herzustellen.

Wasserschaden im Rechner ist meist gleichzusetzen mit englischen Prinzessinen in französischen Tunneln...... da geht bestimmt was kaputt.


----------



## mattinator (21. April 2011)

Thosch schrieb:


> Und schlimmstes Beispiel für Stromverschwendung sind doch die Kühlschränke, immer wenn man die Tür auf macht brennt da Licht drinnen. Meiner hängt jetzt an einer schaltbaren Steckdose.



Das nenn ich mal Energiesparen. Wenn Du den Kühlschrank zumachst, schaltest Du sicher danach den Steckdosen-Schalter aus.


----------



## acer86 (21. April 2011)

Ja genau so 

oder nach den Duschen die Pilotflamme bei dem Gasdurchlauferhitzer ausblasen, das ist doch Energie Verschwendung das die da immer brennt


----------



## T0M@0 (21. April 2011)

Ihr habt ja Ideen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. April 2011)

Was mich langsam stutzig macht, ist die Tatsache das meine beiden Systemen immernoch nicht die neuen SMP-Cores A4/A5 geholt haben.
Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## nfsgame (21. April 2011)

Da musst du die Client-exe Updaten .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. April 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Da musst du die Client-exe Updaten .


6.34 ist doch die aktuelle Version (V7 mal ausgenommen), oder?


----------



## Julian Kruck (22. April 2011)

Mein smp (6.34) hat auch noch den a3_core...
was bringen den a4/a5?


----------



## Bumblebee (22. April 2011)

Ja, 6.34 ist die aktuelle SMP

a5_core holt er sich aber nur für die *BIG*'s


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. April 2011)

Und was ist mit dem A4?


----------



## Bumblebee (22. April 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Und was ist mit dem A4?


 
Du immer mit deinen *guten* Fragen 

Ich vermute, dass der a4_core mit dem v7-Clienten zusammenhängt
Jedenfalls braucht es dafür bloss -advmethods und nicht -bigadv


----------



## Gast3737 (22. April 2011)

so habe wieder auf smp zurückgerudert. nachdem er fröhlich den A3 aktualisiert hat, geht es jetzt schon wieder weiter..bin ich garnicht gewohnt, das die Prozent sich so schnell bewegen..


----------



## p00nage (22. April 2011)

Ich könnte :-! beide Winkel die ich verbaut habe scheinen leicht undicht zusein ... welche würdet ihr empfehlen für 10mm ps-tüllen?
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...G1-4--auf-G1-4--IG---rund---black-nickel.htmlhttp://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...rehbar-G1-4--auf-G1-4--IG---black-nickel.html


----------



## Henninges (22. April 2011)

"ich weiss gar nicht ob sie es schon wussten..."

staubfilter vor den lüftern sollten auch mal sauber gemacht werden, das bringt bis zu -5°c weniger...


----------



## acer86 (22. April 2011)

Rechner in den Keller stellen bringt noch mal 10C° weniger, hab ich gerade getan


----------



## Henninges (22. April 2011)

wir haben keinen keller...verdammt...


----------



## T0M@0 (22. April 2011)

Ich hab nen Keller, da ist aber kein Strom. :-\

Ob man die Leitung vom Licht anzapfen darf? XD


----------



## Julian Kruck (22. April 2011)

@ tom, kannst du machen, solange das licht ne extra sicherung hat und entweder das schalt relais dafür ausgelegt ist, oder der schalter an sich 

ich würds machen


----------



## caine2011 (22. April 2011)

und kellerlicht läuft eh auf den hauszähler da haben dann wenigstens alle hausbewohner was von XD


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. April 2011)

p00nage schrieb:


> Ich könnte :-! beide Winkel die ich verbaut habe scheinen leicht undicht zusein ... welche würdet ihr empfehlen für 10mm ps-tüllen?
> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Winkeladapter 45 - G1/4" auf G1/4" IG - rund - drehbar - black nickel Winkeladapter 45 drehbar G1/4" auf G1/4" IG - rund - black nickel 64135


Sind sie nur Luftundicht oder auch Wasserundicht?
Hab das Problem mal mit Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Winkeladapter Doppel 45 drehbar G1/4" auf G1/4" IG Winkeladapter Doppel 45 drehbar G1/4" auf G1/4" IG 64101 gehabt, Wasserdicht war er aber nicht Luftdicht > System sog da ständig neue Luft an. 
In der aktuellen Konstellation sind zwei verbaut und die sind 100% dicht.

Anderst anschliessen geht nicht das keine 45° verwendet werden müssen?


----------



## p00nage (23. April 2011)

Ne anders geht nicht sind minimal wasserundicht. Hatte 2 Tropfen auf der Pumpe deswegen gesehen evtl durchs tragen ins andere Zimmer. Case ist einfach zu klein wenn ich 2 graka verbau brauch ich evtl noch mehr ...


----------



## caine2011 (23. April 2011)

vlt. kauf ich eine neue graka weiß aber nicht so recht welche

die gtx460 zum angenehmen preis von unter 100

Palit GeForce GTX 460 Green Edition, 768MB GDDR5, VGA, DVI, HDMI (NE5X46E0FHD79) | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals

oder die rel. hoch getaktete gts450

Palit GeForce GTS 450 Rev. 2, 512MB GDDR5, VGA, DVI, HDMI (NE5S4500FHD51) | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals für nur 80€

was lohnt sich preis/fold-technisch mehr

oder hat hier evtl. noch wer ne gts450/gtx460 abzugeben?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. April 2011)

@p00nage: Ich würde jetzt mal das ganze trocknen und dann darunter Zeitungspapier legen > dann siehst du sofort ob sie noch weiter tropfen.
Vielleicht hast du ja wie ich Glück und es verschliesst sich selber > eine der 460GTX-Fullvocer-Kühler hat einen Riss im Gewinde in der Plexiglasabdeckung und hat da rund 2 Wochen lang getropft.


@caine2011: Die Frage würde ich damit beantworten für was du die Karte brauchst: Reine Faltkarte > GTS450, Gamen und Falten > GTX460.


----------



## PCGHGS (23. April 2011)

caine2011 schrieb:


> vlt. kauf ich eine neue graka weiß aber nicht so recht welche
> 
> die gtx 460 zum angenehmen preis von unter 100
> 
> ...


die GTS hat ein besseres PPD/Watt Verhältniss



PCGHGS schrieb:


> @Nichtraucher91
> Meine Empfehlungen:
> 
> - sehr leise und übertaktet
> ...


----------



## Bumblebee (23. April 2011)

caine2011 schrieb:


> vlt. kauf ich eine neue graka weiß aber nicht so recht welche
> 
> die gtx460 zum angenehmen preis von unter 100
> 
> ...


 
Also erstmal kann ich die Aussage von A. Meier bestätigen
Dann aber:

Also die von dir verlinkte GTS450 ist nicht übertaktet - 783 MHz sind Default für den Chip
exakt: Chiptakt: 783MHz, Speichertakt: 924MHz, Shadertakt: 1566MHz 

Da würde ich - wenn 450er - eher die nehmen
Gainward GeForce GTS 450 Golden Sample GLH, 1GB GDDR5, VGA, 2x DVI, HDMI (1367) | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals

Die läuft mit Chiptakt: 930MHz, Speichertakt: 1000MHz, Shadertakt: 1860MHz und ist ein "Faltertraum"
Ich habe mehrere davon im Einsatz
Btw. bei Neuanschaffungen würde ich nie unter 1 GB Speicher gehen

Nachtrag: ich seh grad, dass *PCGHGS* sogar ein Bild davon gepostet hat


----------



## p00nage (23. April 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @p00nage: Ich würde jetzt mal das ganze trocknen und dann darunter Zeitungspapier legen > dann siehst du sofort ob sie noch weiter tropfen.
> Vielleicht hast du ja wie ich Glück und es verschliesst sich selber > eine der 460GTX-Fullvocer-Kühler hat einen Riss im Gewinde in der Plexiglasabdeckung und hat da rund 2 Wochen lang getropft.
> 
> 
> @caine2011: Die Frage würde ich damit beantworten für was du die Karte brauchst: Reine Faltkarte > GTS450, Gamen und Falten > GTX460.



Ich hab mit Kabelbinder nen Tempo rum gemacht  Dienstag oder Mittwoch wird ja eh wieder Wasser abgelassen. Nur hab heute gemerkt das sich Daheim falten nicht lohnt, pc lief zwar durch brachte aber keine Punkte weil Internet wieder weg war ... gestern schon übern Tag 20 Dc´s gehabt... 

@Caine, wie wärs noch mit bissl was drauflegen  und die 560er holen ? sie ist ja in letzter Zeit auch mächtig im Preis gefallen.


----------



## Thosch (23. April 2011)

Die Gigabyte GTX 560Ti *OC*, ab ca.187,xx€, das sollte wohl gehen. Gute Karte ... und schon "rauf geschraubt" um 50 MHz Chiptakt / 100MHz Shadertakt, mit Garantie.


----------



## Bumblebee (23. April 2011)

Thosch schrieb:


> Die Gigabyte GTX 560Ti *OC*


Sehr gute Karte - ich habe 2 davon im Dauereinsatz

Allerdings sind die noch etwas höher "geschraubt" als du geschrieben hast

Die laufen auf 900/1800/1050
Default wäre 822/1645/1002


----------



## Thosch (23. April 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Sehr gute Karte - ich habe 2 davon im Dauereinsatz
> 
> Allerdings sind die noch etwas höher "geschraubt" als du geschrieben hast
> 
> ...



Äääähhhmmm ... Rrrriiichtiiig ... und die SC hat noch 50/100/140 mehr ... und dann gäbs ja noch die 1000er-Chiptakt-Karte ... aber das sind mir die viele €´s nicht wert ...


----------



## xX jens Xx (23. April 2011)

Hi,

ich hab ein Problem.
Ich folde schon seit einer Weile,vorallem mit meiner GPU,das SMP wegen unserem Proxy nicht so will. 
Nun hab ich das Problem mit dem Proxy eigentlich im Griff nur das Problem ist nur das mein Core i5 beim Folden nur zu 30% ausgelastet ist. 
Hat jemand ein Lösungsvorschlag??

LG xX jens Xx


----------



## T0M@0 (23. April 2011)

Ist hinter der Verknüpfung das Flag "-smp" gesetzt? Wenn nicht muss dies getan werden 

Dann noch den work Ordner und die queue.dat löschen. Scheint so als wenn du keine smp wu bekommen hast.


----------



## PCGHGS (23. April 2011)

Thosch schrieb:


> Die Gigabyte GTX 560Ti *OC*, ab ca.187,xx€, das sollte wohl gehen. Gute Karte ... und schon "rauf geschraubt" um 50 MHz Chiptakt / 100MHz Shadertakt, mit Garantie.


 Meine Karte fiept auch nur dezent 



PCGHGS schrieb:


> gute Wahl  (übertaktet, günstig + verschraubter Spawa Kühler)


----------



## Bumblebee (23. April 2011)

Thosch schrieb:


> Äääähhhmmm ... Rrrriiichtiiig ... und die SC hat noch 50/100/140 mehr ... und dann gäbs ja noch die 1000er-Chiptakt-Karte ... aber das sind mir die viele €´s nicht wert ...


 
Richtig - es gibt 3 Varianten von GIGABYTE
Die oben angesprochene "normale" GV-N560OC-1GI mit 900/1800/1050
dann die GV-N560SO-1GI-950 mit 950/1900/1145 (aber schon arg teuer und nicht *massiv* besser beim Falten)
und dann die GV-N560SO-1GI mit 1000/2000/1145 (aber sehr schlecht zu bekommen, teuer und daher P/L-mässig nicht so der Bringer)

Wenn ich mal Zeit finde dann werde ich meine "ausreizen"
Ich bin sehr zuversichtlich, dass ich die (fast) auf GV-N560SO-1GI-Niveau kriege

Die SC (EVGA) läuft allerdings "nur" mit 900/1800/1053


----------



## acer86 (23. April 2011)

*"Wer will noch mehr Phasen sehen der muss schnell zu Zotac gehen *"

Demnächst gibt es bei den Grafikkarten eine Zusatzkarte dazu nur für die Spannungsversorgung wen das so Weiter geht oder wie früher das Zusatznetzteil bei den Voodoo Karten  

Zotac bringt mit GTX 580 mit 16+2 Phasen -


----------



## caine2011 (23. April 2011)

ähm was die gigabyte 560i angeht wie sieht da die spawa kühlung aus?


----------



## PCGHGS (24. April 2011)

caine2011 schrieb:


> ähm was die gigabyte 560i angeht wie sieht da die spawa kühlung aus?


 siehe Anhang


----------



## Bumblebee (24. April 2011)

caine2011 schrieb:


> ähm was die gigabyte 560Ti angeht wie sieht da die spawa kühlung aus?


 


PCGHGS schrieb:


> siehe Anhang


 
Oder in Worten - *sehr gut *


----------



## nfsgame (24. April 2011)

Ich hab meine Schüssel mal wieder angeworfen . Meint ihr wir können Hardware Canucks noch abhängen bevor die uns überholen ?


----------



## shorty71 (24. April 2011)

Wahrscheinlich nicht, schau mal auf die Avg PPD. Da Falten aber einige "Boliden".


----------



## caine2011 (24. April 2011)

@pcghs, bumblebee 
thx für die info...wenn da der preis nur nciht wäre...

@nfsgame... ich will nicht das unser team überholt wird, im nächsten nl müssen wir iwie jülich anwerben was meinst?

mfg caine2011


----------



## Bumblebee (24. April 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ich hab meine Schüssel mal wieder angeworfen .


 
Wurde auch Zeit ... 



nfsgame schrieb:


> Meint ihr wir können Hardware Canucks noch abhängen bevor die uns überholen ?


 
Eher kaum - dafür schippen die einfach zu viel Kohlen...
Da habe ich eher noch die Hoffnung, dass irgendwann den beiden Leadern vom *Vietnam Global Team *die Luft ausgeht; an sich sind die genauso "gefährlich"

Aber abseits vom "sportlichen Gedanken" sollten wir nicht vergessen, dass es ja hauptsächlich um Wissenschaft geht
Und wenn die - ohne "Tricks" - wirklich so viel erfalten kann das ja eigentlich nur gut sein


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. April 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ich hab meine Schüssel mal wieder angeworfen .


Möge das Durchhaltevermögen seeeeeeeeeeeeeehr lange reichen.


----------



## Thosch (24. April 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> ...
> Wenn ich mal Zeit finde dann werde ich meine "ausreizen"
> Ich bin sehr zuversichtlich, dass ich die (fast) auf GV-N560SO-1GI-Niveau kriege
> 
> ...


 
Also meine hatte ich bei 920/1840 und da kamen später dann die NANs ... also alles wieder zurück auf OC-Standart und so sicher weiter gefaltet. Ist mir lieber als das ich längere Zeit nix an Pkt von mir gebe da ich schon mal über längeren Zeitraum nicht an den Rechner komme. 
Ääähhmmm ... da fällt mir gerade was ein, hat nicht mal wer erwähnt das er mit "TeamView" seinen PC "überwacht" bzw. bedient ?


----------



## mattinator (24. April 2011)

Thosch schrieb:


> Ääähhmmm ... da fällt mir gerade was ein, hat nicht mal wer erwähnt das er mit "TeamView" seinen PC "überwacht" bzw. bedient ?


 
Jo, ich zum Beispiel, 24/7 wird mir momentan doch etwas zu teuer. Starte den PC zu Hause in der Woche vom Rechner in der Fa. mit WOL über Internet (WoL: Wake-on-LAN über das Internet ("MagicPaket" an Router, mit einstellbarer Port-Nummer)) und schaue mit dem TeamViewer ab und zu mal drauf, ob alles o.k. ist (Temperaturen, Folding-Clients). Btw. den TeamViewer-Client gibt es sogar als App für Android, iPhone und iPad (TeamViewer Download).


----------



## Thosch (24. April 2011)

Weiß ich das es das gibt, ich glaube ich wer mir das mal zu Gemüte führen. THX4Infos u. Links.


----------



## Mettsemmel (24. April 2011)

Neuer all-time Wochenrekord für mich 
Und steuere auf einen Monatsrekord zu )

Mettsemmel - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats
Wenn so meine Aktien auch aussehen würden


----------



## acer86 (24. April 2011)

Seit mein Rechner im Keller Steht (wegen den temp´s) überwache ich ihn auch mit TeamView, funktioniert wirklich besser als ich erst gedacht hatte


----------



## dr_breen (24. April 2011)

Wie hoch dürfen die Temps bei einem i7 920 bei 24/7 liegen damit er überlebt?


----------



## p00nage (24. April 2011)

ich würde net viel höher als 65° gehen. Ich hielt meinen damals auf 60° ca max


----------



## Onimicha (24. April 2011)

dr_breen schrieb:
			
		

> Wie hoch dürfen die Temps bei einem i7 920 bei 24/7 liegen damit er überlebt?



Meine Kerne laufen z.Zt. bei 80-86 Grad, Raumtemp. 27 Grad  bei 3,8 GHz-Taktung    Letzten Sommer hatte ich, ohne OC, 90 Grad beobachten können ... und ich bin weiterhin guter Dinge 


----------



## p00nage (24. April 2011)

Ich bin der Meinung das das nicht gesund sein kann für die CPU... mit was Kühlst du denn den i7 ? weil bis zu 90 °C ...


----------



## Onimicha (24. April 2011)

3x120 + 1x140 WaKü


----------



## p00nage (24. April 2011)

ich hatte damals nen 360er und ne gtx im kreislauf, ok i7 920 lief nur so mit 3,6-3,7


----------



## Onimicha (24. April 2011)

Die Temp. sind natürlich auch den zwei GTX470 und der einen GTS250 geschuldet.  Zukünftig ist ein MoRa3 für meinen System als Erleichterung geplant.


----------



## Mettsemmel (24. April 2011)

p00nage schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung das das nicht gesund sein kann für die CPU... mit was Kühlst du denn den i7 ? weil bis zu 90 °C ...


 
Bin der gleichen Meinung. Intel teilt die Meinung übrigens auch: Die angegebene Tcase liegt bei 67,9° C
Entspricht natürlich nicht der Kerntemperatur, sie sollte aber trotzdem nicht stark überschritten werden. Und 90 °C fallen mMn in den Definitionsbereich von "starke Überschreitung"^^


----------



## acer86 (24. April 2011)

Bei den i7 920 kannste schon bis 75C° Kern temp bei 24/7 betrieb gehen, die alten i7´s halten etwas mehr temp aus als die neuen werde aber bei OC auch extrem warm, 
ich als zweit besitzer von p00nage´s i7920 hab ihn momentan auf 4,01GHz laufen mit 1,288V bei einer temp von 68C° kern und 55C° cpu temp die Raumtemp liegt bei 24C° gekühlt wird mit 3X360mm radi

bei der von intel angebenen  Temp ist man bei den Kern temp´s schon bei über 100C°

bei 75C° werden die kern temp´s bei CoreTEMP gelb und bei 85C° rot 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (24. April 2011)

Mein i7-920 (OC auf 3570) läuft bei 1.168V und 24/7 *BIG*-Falten mit rund 72° @LuKü (Alpenföhn Brocken)


----------



## p00nage (24. April 2011)

Mettsemmel schrieb:


> Bin der gleichen Meinung. Intel teilt die Meinung übrigens auch: Die angegebene Tcase liegt bei 67,9° C
> Entspricht natürlich nicht der Kerntemperatur, sie sollte aber trotzdem nicht stark überschritten werden. Und 90 °C fallen mMn in den Definitionsbereich von "starke Überschreitung"^^


 
was mir da grad aufgefallen ist, das laut intel der 2600k ja wärmer sein "darf" als der 920er  hätte ich nicht gedacht.


----------



## acer86 (24. April 2011)

p00nage schrieb:


> was mir da grad aufgefallen ist, das laut intel der 2600k ja wärmer sein "darf" als der 920er  hätte ich nicht gedacht.



aber nur bei der Tcase temp bei der Kern Temperatur sind es 2C° weniger als beim i7 920, ist aber auch egal den man sollte so hohe temp´s 24/7 eh nie erreichen


http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5108/5596015495_a9c98e7b8a_o.jpg


----------



## p00nage (24. April 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> aber nur bei der Tcase temp bei der Kern Temperatur sind es 2C° weniger als beim i7 920, ist aber auch egal den man sollte so hohe temp´s 24/7 eh nie erreichen
> 
> 
> http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5108/5596015495_a9c98e7b8a_o.jpg


 

Jo bei mir sind  60°C kerntemp bei 4,5GHz , mit was liest man am besten Tcase aus ?


----------



## Onimicha (24. April 2011)

p00nage schrieb:
			
		

> ... mit was liest man am besten Tcase aus ?



CPU-Z tut's 

http://www.cpuid.com


----------



## mattinator (24. April 2011)

Onimicha schrieb:


> CPU-Z tut's


 
Für alle CPU's ? Habe ich noch nie gesehen, poste mal 'nen Screen-Shot.


----------



## xX jens Xx (24. April 2011)

Yeess...
Endlich unter der Top 500 im Team


----------



## chris1995 (24. April 2011)

Glückwunsch! Ich bin Ganz bald Millionär!
MfG Chris


----------



## Onimicha (24. April 2011)

mattinator schrieb:
			
		

> Für alle CPU's ? Habe ich noch nie gesehen, poste mal 'nen Screen-Shot.



Kern-Temps:
http://www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/

Sorry - war n momentanes Blackout 

Ich selbst nutze EVGA E-leet :
http://www.evga.com/eleet/


----------



## p00nage (24. April 2011)

Jo coretemp nutze ich schon aber viele reden ja von CPU temp  wie bekommt man die am genauesten? Mit dem asus mainboard Tool?


----------



## mattinator (25. April 2011)

p00nage schrieb:


> Mit dem asus mainboard Tool?


 
Meistens schon, wobei ich die ASUS-Tools mittlerweile nicht mehr so toll finde. Ich nutze seit einiger Zeit Open Hardware Monitor (Open Hardware Monitor | CPU Temperature, Fan Speed and Voltages in a Gadget). Ist ganz gut anpassbar, hat auch noch ganz nettes Desktop Gadget für Windows 7 (Vista) und bietet in meiner Hardware sogar den Support für den T-Balancer bigNG. Ansonsten die "üblichen Verdächtigen": SpeedFan (SpeedFan - Access temperature sensor in your computer), Aida32 / Everest, Hardware Monitor etc. (Everest war mal 'ne ältere Voll-Version in einer der letzten PCGH Print Ausgaben).


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. April 2011)

mattinator schrieb:


> Ansonsten die "üblichen Verdächtigen": SpeedFan (SpeedFan - Access temperature sensor in your computer)


SpeedFan nutzt ich zur Notabschaltung der beiden Systeme, falls irgendwas an der Wakü sein sollte. 
Einziges Manko von Speedfan > auf beidnen Systemen funktioniert die Lüfterdrehzahlmessung nicht, dadurch kann ich die DFM-Drehzahl nicht als Notauskriterium benutzten.


----------



## Henninges (25. April 2011)

öhm,... mal ne energietechnische frage :

auf dem weg "zum ball der proteiene" wollte ich ja sämtliche gpu's falten lassen...nun frage ich mich ob es einen sinn macht, jeden verfügbaren rechner mit einer grafikkarte ( 2x8800gt, 1xgtx260 ) auszustatten, oder lieber die gtx260 mit der gtx470 zusammen im hauptrechner bügeln zu lassen...

da das verbaute netzteil ( be quiet dark power pro ) nur 550w leistung bringt, sehe ich mich da schon am limit...i7 und gtx470 verschlingen hier bereits mit dem rest der hardware gute 370w...leider kann ich nicht sagen wie effizient das netzteil ist...

rechnen wir mal theoretische 180-190w für die oc'ed gtx260 dazu, bin ich bei 550-560w...das möchte ich der kiste nicht wirklich 72 stunden antun...

besser eine der 8800gt's mit in hauptrechner einpflegen ?


----------



## mattinator (25. April 2011)

Henninges schrieb:


> besser eine der 8800gt's mit in hauptrechner einpflegen ?


 
Würde ich eher machen. Selbst wenn das BeQuiet die GTX 260 mitschleppen sollte, bei Lastwechseln (Start der Folding-Cores) könnte das System schnell instabil werden. Außerdem wird der Wirkungsgrad im Grenzlastbereich nicht so gut sein, die Kühlung an der Grenze agieren etc. Wahrscheinlich hast Du CPU und GTX 470 auch noch OC-ed.


----------



## caine2011 (25. April 2011)

ist das heir iwie ne rel. coole f@h karte?

EVGA Geforce GTX 460 2Win: Dual-GPU-Grafikkarte mit zwei Geforce GTX 460 offiziell vorgestellt -Update: Jetzt lieferbar - grafikkarte, evga, dual-gpu, fermi, nvidia

was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## acer86 (25. April 2011)

NÖ

wäre zwar gut gewesen, aber für den Preis 450USD bekommst du schon fast 2 GTX560TI und die machen viel mehr PPD als die Dual GPU GTX 460.


----------



## Henninges (25. April 2011)

mattinator schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich hast Du CPU und GTX 470 auch noch OC-ed.


 
nur die gtx470...läuft momentan mit 700 statt 602mhz...cpu ist @ stock.


----------



## xX jens Xx (25. April 2011)

Was ist das den für ein krasser Falter?? 
zz9pzza - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## The Master of MORARE (25. April 2011)

Höchstwahrscheinlich wieder einmal einer dieser Cluster-Admins, die gerade nichts besseres zu tun haben als ihren Cluster mal zwischendurch voll auszulasten.


----------



## xX jens Xx (25. April 2011)

Jo.
Ein 24h Durchschnitt von 5,120,406 Punkten ist schon ne Hausnummer.


----------



## Henninges (25. April 2011)

so ich hab mal eine 8800gt mit in den hauptrechner gebastelt...exakt 100w mehrbelastung...momentan macht sie fröhliche 4500ppd...und das bei erfrischenden 76°c.


----------



## Schmicki (25. April 2011)

@xX jens Xx: Willst du das wirklich wissen?

Die Hardware besteht aus:


> So I am breaking in three racks, each rack has 4 chassis ,each chassis  has 14 blades. Each blade is a dual processor machine with 6 cores per  processor and 36gig of RAM.


Man muss nur den richtigen Job haben:


> I have just finished installing the OS on a few racks of machines and I  thought giving them a burn in before we turn them over to the users  would be a good idea. I was also curious to see what the score would be.  They will not be folding for long, I just thought every little helps  and I wanted to see if any more memory would fail.


Quelle

Das ist wirklich exorbitant!


----------



## xX jens Xx (25. April 2011)

Ja ok!
So ist das ja einigermaßen Verständlich.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (25. April 2011)

ooooooooooooooooch nöööö!


```
[14:07:14] Completed 475000 out of 500000 steps  (95%)
[14:18:49] Completed 480000 out of 500000 steps  (96%)
[14:30:42] Completed 485000 out of 500000 steps  (97%)
[14:41:52] Completed 490000 out of 500000 steps  (98%)
[14:53:25] Completed 495000 out of 500000 steps  (99%)


--- Opening Log file [April 25 15:08:31 UTC] 


# Windows SMP Console Edition #################################################
###############################################################################

                       Folding@Home Client Version 6.30

                          http://folding.stanford.edu

###############################################################################
###############################################################################

Launch directory: C:\FAH\FAH6.30-win32-SMP
Executable: C:\FAH\FAH6.30-win32-SMP\Folding@home-Win32-x86.exe
Arguments: -smp -local -advmethods -forceasm 

[15:08:31] - Ask before connecting: No
[15:08:31] - User name: nichtraucher91 (Team 70335)
[15:08:31] - User ID: 47C11E752DFB93C2
[15:08:31] - Machine ID: 1
[15:08:31] 
[15:08:31] Loaded queue successfully.
[15:08:31] 
[15:08:31] + Processing work unit
[15:08:31] Core required: FahCore_a3.exe
[15:08:31] Core found.
[15:08:31] Working on queue slot 01 [April 25 15:08:31 UTC]
[15:08:31] + Working ...
[15:08:32] 
[15:08:32] *------------------------------*
[15:08:32] Folding@Home Gromacs SMP Core
[15:08:32] Version 2.27 (Dec. 15, 2010)
[15:08:32] 
[15:08:32] Preparing to commence simulation
[15:08:33] - Ensuring status. Please wait.
[15:08:42] - Assembly optimizations manually forced on.
[15:08:42] - Not checking prior termination.
[15:08:42] - Expanded 1763993 -> 2252229 (decompressed 127.6 percent)
[15:08:42] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=1763993 data_size=2252229, decompressed_data_size=2252229 diff=0
[15:08:42] - Digital signature verified
[15:08:42] 
[15:08:42] Project: 6069 (Run 0, Clone 168, Gen 282)
[15:08:42] 
[15:08:42] Assembly optimizations on if available.
[15:08:42] Entering M.D.
[15:08:49] Using Gromacs checkpoints
[15:08:49] Mapping NT from 4 to 4 
[15:08:49] mdrun returned 255
[15:08:49] Going to send back what have done -- stepsTotalG=0
[15:08:49] Work fraction=0.0000 steps=0.
[15:08:53] logfile size=78080 infoLength=78080 edr=0 trr=25
[15:08:53] logfile size: 78080 info=78080 bed=0 hdr=25
[15:08:53] - Writing 78618 bytes of core data to disk...
[15:08:53]   ... Done.
[15:08:58] 
[15:08:58] Folding@home Core Shutdown: UNSTABLE_MACHINE
[15:09:02] CoreStatus = 7A (122)
[15:09:02] Sending work to server
[15:09:02] Project: 6069 (Run 0, Clone 168, Gen 282)


[15:09:02] + Attempting to send results [April 25 15:09:02 UTC]
[15:09:07] + Results successfully sent
[15:09:07] Thank you for your contribution to Folding@Home.
[15:09:11] - Preparing to get new work unit...
[15:09:11] Cleaning up work directory
[15:09:11] + Attempting to get work packet
[15:09:11] Passkey found
[15:09:11] - Connecting to assignment server
[15:09:13] - Successful: assigned to (171.64.65.54).
[15:09:13] + News From Folding@Home: Welcome to Folding@Home
[15:09:13] Loaded queue successfully.
[15:09:29] + Closed connections
[15:09:34] 
[15:09:34] + Processing work unit
[15:09:34] Core required: FahCore_a3.exe
[15:09:34] Core found.
[15:09:34] Working on queue slot 02 [April 25 15:09:34 UTC]
[15:09:34] + Working ...
[15:09:34] 
[15:09:34] *------------------------------*
[15:09:34] Folding@Home Gromacs SMP Core
[15:09:34] Version 2.27 (Dec. 15, 2010)
[15:09:34] 
[15:09:34] Preparing to commence simulation
[15:09:34] - Assembly optimizations manually forced on.
[15:09:34] - Not checking prior termination.
[15:09:35] - Expanded 1761317 -> 2247349 (decompressed 127.5 percent)
[15:09:35] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=1761317 data_size=2247349, decompressed_data_size=2247349 diff=0
[15:09:35] - Digital signature verified
[15:09:35] 
[15:09:35] Project: 6077 (Run 0, Clone 116, Gen 230)
[15:09:35] 
[15:09:35] Assembly optimizations on if available.
[15:09:35] Entering M.D.
[15:09:41] Mapping NT from 4 to 4 
[15:09:41] Completed 0 out of 500000 steps  (0%)
```


is doch beschissen ey! 20h arbeit einfach im arsch...


----------



## xX jens Xx (25. April 2011)

@nichtraucher91: Das ist echt *******!!

So wie es grad aussieht kommt nach Ferienende ne neue Graka in meinen PC und die alte wird dann mit nem Core2Duo zum 24/7 Faltserver!


----------



## chris1995 (25. April 2011)

mein beileid!
Ich bin in wenigen stunden millionär!
Was haltet ihr von einer amd apu 350als untersatz für einen mini itx faltserver mit gtx 460 oder gts450?
Mfg chris

send from my nokia n8


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. April 2011)

chris1995 schrieb:


> mein beileid!
> Ich bin in wenigen stunden millionär!
> Was haltet ihr von einer amd apu 350als untersatz für einen mini itx faltserver mit gtx 460 oder gts450?
> Mfg chris
> ...


Hört sich ganz gut. 
Falls der Faltserver nur zum Falten da ist, nimm eine Gainward GTS450 GLH > hat das bessere PPD/Watt-Verhältnis und verbraucht auch weniger. 

@nichtraucher91: Mein Beileid.


----------



## Henninges (25. April 2011)

bekomme keine gpu2 wu...noch jemand ohne fahrschein ?


----------



## mattinator (25. April 2011)

Henninges schrieb:


> bekomme keine gpu2 wu


 
Meine letzte (P5769) kam gleich im Anschluss nach der fertigen 19:17 Uhr, die nächste ist ca. 10 nach acht fällig. Werde mal schauen.


----------



## Bumblebee (25. April 2011)

@nichtraucher91: Das ist natürlich  - ach ich weiss nur zu genau wie du dich fühlst
Siehe hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...-folding-home-thread-ii-1522.html#post2873922


----------



## The Master of MORARE (25. April 2011)

Moinsen, nachdem NFS und Empirelord mit mir den Faltserver neu bestückt haben sollte er eigentlich schon wieder am Netz sein... "Eigentlich" .
Dummerweise ist das OS... Windows  soweit eingerostet, dass es 2 Sekunden dauert, nachdem ich beispielweise klicke, bis es reagiert.
Ich setze es mal flux neu auf .
NFS müsste gleich mit den Bildern einreportieren.


----------



## nfsgame (25. April 2011)

So isses, gerade eingeflogen.


----------



## xX jens Xx (25. April 2011)

Wann kommen die Bilder??


----------



## mattinator (25. April 2011)

mattinator schrieb:


> Meine letzte (P5769) kam gleich im Anschluss nach der fertigen 19:17 Uhr, die nächste ist ca. 10 nach acht fällig. Werde mal schauen.


 
Keine "Aussetzer", übergangslos neue Projekte bisher.


----------



## acer86 (25. April 2011)

@Bumble

Du hattest doch mal eine Defekte Wu die sich nicht Falten lässt vor einiger zeit, hab seit ein paar Stunden eine P6800 die nach 1% immer abbricht mit Unstabel maschine egal ob mit OC oder nicht immer das gleiche. hab jetzt mit den V7 client die Karte wieder am laufen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. April 2011)

@acer86: Ich geh mal davon aus das die üblichen Gegenmassnahmen wie den Workornder und queue gelöscht und wen das nichts half den Client neu eingerichtet hast?

Wen das alles nicht geholfen hat und die Karte ja einwandfrei funktioniert, wäre es möglich das du ne Bad-WU bekommen hast.
Weisst du wie du ne Bad-WU wieder los wirst?

Alles löschen und Client neu einrichten und ganz wichtig (!) Maschine-ID wechseln.


----------



## acer86 (25. April 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @acer86: Ich geh mal davon aus das die üblichen Gegenmassnahmen wie den Workornder und queue gelöscht und wen das nichts half den Client neu eingerichtet hast?
> 
> Wen das alles nicht geholfen hat und die Karte ja einwandfrei funktioniert, wäre es möglich das du ne Bad-WU bekommen hast.
> Weisst du wie du ne Bad-WU wieder los wirst?
> ...



Ahhhh.... das hab ich vergessen die Maschine-ID hab ich natürlich nicht gewechselt

Die karte Funktioniert zum glück, das war auch mein erster Gedanke das MAL WIEDER ein Hardware Teil was keine Lust mehr auf Falten hat, (bin ja in der Beziehung ein gebranntes Kind)
aber die Karte läuft momentan mit den V7 client einwandfrei 

Danke für die schnelle Antwort


----------



## Bumblebee (25. April 2011)

@acer87 Sorry - konnte nicht schneller reagieren - aber ich habe ja "meinen Meier" 
@A.Meier Danke - Bro - für das schnelle Einspringen


----------



## acer86 (25. April 2011)

kein problem Bumble

was wären wir nur ohne unseren "Meier"


----------



## The Master of MORARE (25. April 2011)

Kann mir einer von euch sagen warum mir Fahmon keine PPD anzeigt? Habs gerade frisch installiert.
Bei der Zeit bis zur Abgabe steht auch überall 0:00 mins .


----------



## nfsgame (25. April 2011)

Kommt mit den neuen GPU-Logs nicht klar. Beziehungsweise mit denen des GPU2 nichtmehr. Die GTS450 wird Werte haben, ne ?

Bilder: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...terreanimation-master-morare-250411-4336.html


----------



## The Master of MORARE (25. April 2011)

Yap, hat sie. Danke.
Das ist ja mal wieder ein tolles Feature .
Muss ich wohl HFM nehmen, oder?

Edit:

Brauche mal einen PPD-Wert des P6801 auf einer 450 GTS GLH.
Danke.


----------



## acer86 (25. April 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Kommt mit den neuen GPU-Logs nicht klar. Beziehungsweise mit denen des GPU2 nichtmehr. Die GTS450 wird Werte haben, ne ?
> 
> Bilder: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...terreanimation-master-morare-250411-4336.html


 
Schöne bilder  schön das ihr ihn wieder am laufen bekommen habt

das Aus gebohrte Loch unten im Gehäuse ist schon stark "Methode Russisch"  aber ich ken das wen man was basteln will fehlt meist das Werkzeug oder es fehlt Zubehör was man gerade gebrauchen könnte und was immer der fall ist, der Akku des Schrauber´s ist generell LEER


----------



## nfsgame (25. April 2011)

Methode Russisch ?

Das Gehäuse ist auch nicht gerade das stabilste, aber der Boden ist das stabilste Teil am der Kiste , hat sich ganz schön gewehrt . Und das nächste Mal machen wir sowa snicht auf nem Feiertag ...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. April 2011)

Mit nem Akkuschrauber kriegt man alles klein, frag die vergrösserten Löcher in meinem Case. 



The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Brauche mal einen PPD-Wert des P6801 auf einer 450 GTS GLH.
> Danke.


9392PPD (NV 267.24)


----------



## The Master of MORARE (26. April 2011)

Dann hab ich den Client wohl auf der falschen Karte liegen :/. Dann lügt der Rivatuner wohl was die Indizes der Karten angeht.


----------



## chris1995 (26. April 2011)

Auch ich bleibe nicht verschont, ein 780 watt netzteil hat über nacht den Dienst Quittiert!
Und das Pünktlich zur 1.Million!
MfG Chris


----------



## p00nage (26. April 2011)

chris1995 schrieb:


> Auch ich bleibe nicht verschont, ein 780 watt netzteil hat über nacht den Dienst Quittiert!
> Und das Pünktlich zur 1.Million!
> MfG Chris


 
Mein beleid  was hattest denn für eins?


----------



## chris1995 (26. April 2011)

Es war schon älter es war ein: Power Gamer Netzteil 780Watt HM-780W 6xSata 2 x PCI-E | eBay
Ich werde es verkraften neues ist schon bestellt be quiet dark Power 850w
MfG Chris


----------



## p00nage (26. April 2011)

was hast du alles drin das du 859w brauchst? bei mir läuft nen seasonic x-760  und würde es jederzeit wieder kaufen.


----------



## chris1995 (26. April 2011)

noch nicht viel bis jetzt nur ein 1090t oc auf 3,8ghz und eine 4870. Aber man weiß ja nie vielleicht gönne ich mir mal 3 gtx 560ti zum Falten... man weiß nie was noch alles kommt! Ich habe in meinem Gulfi 1200w für 30€...(xilence 1200cs)
MfG Chris


----------



## p00nage (26. April 2011)

die wattzahl ist egal ... wichtig ist die technik die drin steckt... und wirkungsgrad ist für falten halt wichtig und da ist zb seasonic top


----------



## chris1995 (26. April 2011)

Dan sollte ich vielleicht noch ein seasonic dazubestellen als ablösung für mein uraltes enermax mit 2lüftern und 350w!
Mir persönlich gefallen die enermax 87 plus aber besser! Muss mal überlegen!
MfG Chris


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. April 2011)

@chris1995: Ich würde das Ding totfalten und dann ein effizientes einbauen, so mach ich es auch mit dem in meinem Faltserver.


----------



## chris1995 (26. April 2011)

Ich versuche es schon seit ca 2jahren aber das alte Ding ist verdamt Zäh! Ich hab jetzt schon 2 gt 220 drin und der athlon 2 240 ist übertaktet auf 3,6ghz, es laufen 3 festplatten!
Aber das Ding hält und hält und hält.....
Chris


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. April 2011)

Die alte gute Qualität.


----------



## chris1995 (26. April 2011)

Scheint wirklich so zu sein die alten Sachen die man nicht mehr haben will gehen nicht kaputt, und die neuen die man noch gebrauchen könnte verabschieden sich andauern!
MfG Chris


----------



## nichtraucher91 (26. April 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Kommt mit den neuen GPU-Logs nicht klar. Beziehungsweise mit denen des GPU2 nichtmehr. Die GTS450 wird Werte haben, ne ?
> 
> Bilder: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...terreanimation-master-morare-250411-4336.html



das Berliner Weiße Glas kommt mir da irgendwie fehl am Platze vor^^

ach ja ich hoffe nur, dass da unten noh ein Staubfilter ran kommt. sonst freutsich die GraKa noch mal^^


----------



## nfsgame (26. April 2011)

Das Glas war die Schablone .


----------



## Bumblebee (26. April 2011)

@Netzteile



p00nage schrieb:


> die wattzahl ist egal ... wichtig ist die technik die drin steckt... und wirkungsgrad ist für falten halt wichtig


 
fast einverstanden - ganz einverstanden wäre ich mit:



p00nage schrieb:


> die wattzahl ist zweitrangig ... am wichtigsten ist die technik die drin steckt... und wirkungsgrad ist für falten halt wichtig


Unter 90+SILBER würde ich nicht mehr einsteigen -> aber kostet halt auch mehr -> aber auf Dauer kommt es günstiger

Btw. - ich teste ja gerade das RAMPAGE III FORMULA
Mit Core i7 (@3600MHz) die *BIG* faltet...
plus 2 x GTX560Ti die GPU3 falten...
plus 1 x 9800GT die GPU2 faltet...
.... komme ich auf einen Verbrauch von 660 WATT


----------



## acer86 (26. April 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> @Netzteile
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Stimme dir zu  bei ein neukauf eines netzteils sollte man nicht am falschen ende Sparen und sich so ein "billig China böller " zum falten kaufen ist einfach viel zu ineffizient.


Ein Schönen neuen Stromfresser haste da Bumble, aber kenne das von meinen der hat mit 4,01GHZ und GTX460 + 2X gts 450 auch 580-600Watt gebraucht und mit den wasser hätte man sich ein tee kochen können.


----------



## Malkolm (26. April 2011)

Zu dem Thema fällt mir ein, dass man bei Netzteilen wesentlich krassere Preisunterschiede bei den Händlern feststellen kann, als bei anderer PC-Hardware.
Beispiel die Corsair AX-Reihe: Bei Alternate kostet das AX850 über 200€, bei hardwareversand.de gerade mal 150€.
Da ich in der Regel Hardware immer von Alternate beziehe (wegen des Klasse Service), sich deren Preise aber partut nicht mit z.B. dem Einkaufsführer in der Print übereinbringen ließen, bin ich das erste Mal fremdgegangen


----------



## acer86 (26. April 2011)

Weiß jemand was mit picar81_4711 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats los ist ?

warum er aufgehört hat zu falten?

da geht uns wieder jede menge Punkte verloren


----------



## Thosch (26. April 2011)

Vllt. hat er auch die Stromrechnung bekommen ...


----------



## Bumblebee (26. April 2011)

Thosch schrieb:


> Vllt. hat er auch die Stromrechnung bekommen ...


 
Das wäre möglich


----------



## Henninges (26. April 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> ...warum er aufgehört hat zu falten?


 
urlaub ?


----------



## The Ian (26. April 2011)

ev auch nur einer, der sich nur kurz die sache angeschaut hatte und feststellen musste, dass ihm sein rechner zu laut/warm wurde, weil so lange hatte er ja nicht gefaltet


----------



## p00nage (26. April 2011)

mein Rechner ist nun auch für paar Stunden vom netz, geht ma wieder auf Reisen


----------



## Schmicki (26. April 2011)

Henninges schrieb:


> urlaub ?


 
Darauf tippe ich auch mal. In den Osterferien zieht es doch einige an ferne Orte. Wenn ich im Urlaub bin, würde ich den Falter auch aus machen. Ich hätte ein ungutes Gefühl, den PC unbeaufsichtigt laufen zu lassen.


----------



## computertod (26. April 2011)

"-oneunit" sorgt doch dafür, dass der Client nach einer WU, bzw. der an der er gerade faltet aufhört zu rechnen, oder?


----------



## Bumblebee (26. April 2011)

computertod schrieb:


> "-oneunit" sorgt doch dafür, dass der Client nach einer WU, bzw. der an der er gerade faltet aufhört zu rechnen, oder?


 
Stimmt schon - bloss dann steht er doof im Idle rum
Ich denke doch, dass es darum geht den Rechner ganz ausgeschaltet zu haben - und dafür braucht es natürlich noch etwas mehr ..


----------



## computertod (26. April 2011)

nö, geht nicht drum den ganzen Rechner auszuschalten, sondern weil es schon wieder anfängt, dass mein System nach einiger Zeit unter Vollast aufer CPU anfängt zu Freezen. anfangs nur Kurze laggs und gerade eben wieder einen komplettfreeze. will jetzt nur nicht, dass er die angefangene WU liegen lässt


----------



## Bumblebee (26. April 2011)

Ach soo - ich dachte du beziehst dich auf diese Aussage...



Schmicki schrieb:


> Darauf tippe ich auch mal. In den Osterferien zieht es doch einige an ferne Orte. Wenn ich im Urlaub bin, würde ich den Falter auch aus machen. Ich hätte ein ungutes Gefühl, den PC unbeaufsichtigt laufen zu lassen.


 
Hätte dazu gepasst 

Zurück zu deiner Anmerkung
Jawoll, -oneunit sorgt dafür, dass er die eine WU zuende faltet und danach aufhört


----------



## computertod (26. April 2011)

ok
dann hoff ich mal das das ding stabiler läuft, wenn ich die Spawas mit unter Wasser gesetzt hab


----------



## Thosch (26. April 2011)

computertod schrieb:


> ... unter Wasser gesetzt hab


 

Oooohh, mit den Worten hast bei dem einen oder anderen den Schrecken ins Gesicht gezeichnet. Zumind. solche Reaktion wie wenn man einem vor-Feuer-Geängstigten ein Feuerzeug an macht ...


----------



## Knutowskie (27. April 2011)

chris1995 schrieb:


> Auch ich bleibe nicht verschont, ein 780 watt netzteil hat über nacht den Dienst Quittiert!
> Und das Pünktlich zur 1.Million!
> MfG Chris


 
Ich habe evtl ein 720er Tacens Radix 3 hier. Der Bucht-Käufer reagiert nicht und zahlt auch nicht. Bei Interesse mach ich, wenn nötig was im Marktplatz auf. PN an mich...


----------



## p00nage (27. April 2011)

so Rechner hat den "umzug denk ich unbeschadet überlebt, morgen kommt dann noch die 2. graka rein dann wäre er vorerst "fertig" vllt dann noch bissl oc, ma schaun ob noch 4,6 oder 4,7 gehen und dann kommen die Big Wu´s


----------



## nichtraucher91 (27. April 2011)

kann mir jemand erklären, warum mein Lappy frezzes bekommt, sobald der SMP die 100% erreicht?!?!?!?!?!?!
ich finds echt nicht lustig mitten in der Nacht (also etwa jetzt!), zu den unmenschlichsten Zeiten überhaupt von einem Laptop geweckt zu werden, nur weil sich Win grade mal wieder verabschiedet hat. 

BTW:
Ich finde den aktuellen SMP (also 6.34) nicht bei den Download's. oder bin ich einfach nur zu müde?


----------



## chris1995 (27. April 2011)

Knutowskie schrieb:


> Ich habe evtl ein 720er Tacens Radix 3 hier. Der Bucht-Käufer reagiert nicht und zahlt auch nicht. Bei Interesse mach ich, wenn nötig was im Marktplatz auf. PN an mich...


 
Ich habe gestern gleich ein neues bestellt! Müsste eigentlich heute kommen!

Trotzdem vielen dank für das Angebot
MfG Chris


----------



## The Ian (27. April 2011)

wie kann man denn so einen statsverlauf erklären, wenn der rechner die ganze zeit läuft und auch das inet (angeblich) da ist?!...dachte eigendlich, dass der abgestürzt wäre
The_Ian - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## chris1995 (27. April 2011)

Energiesparmodus aktiviert, keine Bonuspunkte?
Mfg Chris


----------



## The Ian (27. April 2011)

es geht eher darum, dass der erst voll faltet, dann 3 tage garnichts passiert und dann wieder voll, ohne dass ich was gemacht hab...energiesparmodus kennt der rechner nicht...und bonuspunkte gibbet immer


----------



## chris1995 (27. April 2011)

Sagt das logfile irgendwas?  Hast du irgendwelche Sachen laufen die den Pc bremsen,oder gar einen Virus?
MfG Chris


----------



## caine2011 (27. April 2011)

was ist denn mit bumblebee los?

TheWasp - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

einfach mal 200k mehr am tag gemacht als sonst

auf jeden fall cool

hast wieder neue hw gekauft?

mfg caine2011

edit: seti@home wird eingestellt...http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/151986-einstellung-von-seti-home.html

iwie traurig auch wenn ich dem projekt nie was abgewinnen konnte


----------



## chris1995 (27. April 2011)

Könnte sein, oder er hat zufalligerweiße ein paar Bigs gleichzeitig fertig gerechnet!
MfG Chris


----------



## nichtraucher91 (27. April 2011)

The Ian schrieb:


> es geht eher darum, dass der erst voll faltet, dann 3 tage garnichts passiert und dann wieder voll, ohne dass ich was gemacht hab...energiesparmodus kennt der rechner nicht...und bonuspunkte gibbet immer


 
steht dein Rechner nicht im Studentenwohnheim? Vllt hat ein Mitbewohner (falls einer da ist) den Rechner ausgemacht.


----------



## chris1995 (27. April 2011)

Das wäre echt bitter!
MfG Chris


----------



## Bumblebee (27. April 2011)

computertod schrieb:


> .... unter Wasser gesetzt hab


und dann


Thosch schrieb:


> Oooohh, mit den Worten hast bei dem einen oder anderen den Schrecken ins Gesicht gezeichnet.


 
Du meinst so jemanden wie mich - der ja bekanntlich gerade (mehr oder weniger) einen kompletten Rechner "gedoucht" hat
Ja, sowas zu lesen das führt zu extremem  und  und 

@nichtraucher: http://www.stanford.edu/group/pandegroup/folding/release/FAH6.34-win32-SMP.exe


----------



## nichtraucher91 (27. April 2011)

nettes dankeschön!
ich lass noch die Wu durch gehen und dann werde ich morgen mal den neuen einsetzen. vllt bringt der Abhilfe.

EDIT:
Noch besser der 6.34 arbeitet einfach an der alten WU des 6.30 weiter^^


----------



## Knutowskie (27. April 2011)

The Ian: Überprüfe mal die Logfiles. Das sieht so ähnlich aus wie bei mir am Wochenende. Da war mein Rechner abgeschmiert. So sieht es auch aus, wenn das Internet im Stud-wohnheim mal wieder nich ging oder oder oder. Antworten stehen wenn im Logfile deiner Clients. 

lg


----------



## The Ian (27. April 2011)

hmmm der rechner war genau so wie ich ihn verlassen hatte und das studentische inetnetz hatte auch keinen ausfall...naja auch wurst, hauptsache es geht weiter


----------



## p00nage (27. April 2011)

kann man die gtx260 im idle ohne extra stromanschluss betreiben ? weil ich hab die Kabel daheim vergessen ... :-! und molex auch keinen frei da nur 2 st drin sonst hätte ich adapter da ....


----------



## Bumblebee (27. April 2011)

p00nage schrieb:


> kann man die gtx260 im idle ohne extra stromanschluss betreiben??


 
Ich denke eher nicht - aber ein Versuch schadet ja nicht ...


----------



## Henninges (27. April 2011)

p00nage schrieb:


> kann man die gtx260 im idle ohne extra stromanschluss betreiben ?



nicht möglich...


----------



## caine2011 (27. April 2011)

in nem a und v mal schauen ob es adapter gibt?


----------



## p00nage (27. April 2011)

also pc läuft jetzt und denk hat die gtx 260 einfach nicht erkannt , nur ausbauen wollte ich sie nicht mehr. bekommt sie halt am sonntag strom  . Molex adapter hätte ich ja da nur an einem molexstecker hängt die pumpe und am anderen die Lüfter ... und die anderen kabel liegen daheim. KM hat doch nachteile


----------



## nichtraucher91 (27. April 2011)

faltet noch jemand mit der PS3? wenn ja werden punkte gutgeschrieben? meine sind iwie nicht mehr dabei...


----------



## Psycho1996 (27. April 2011)

Hmmm kann es sein das meine erste GPU WU verloren gegangen ist?! Nach dem fertig falten war der Statsu "Ready" und nach nem Neustart des Rechners war se weg BTW: Ich benutze V7 Beta


----------



## chris1995 (27. April 2011)

Das kannst du im Logfile nachschauen (Expertenmodus) Oder du schaust, ob dir Punkte gutgeschrieben werden!(wurden)
Mfg Chris


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. April 2011)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> faltet noch jemand mit der PS3? wenn ja werden punkte gutgeschrieben? meine sind iwie nicht mehr dabei...


Ab und zu falte ich mal noch mit der PS3. Punkte können sehr leicht übersehen werden, pro WU sind es ja kaum über 250Punkte, ist auch der Grund wieso ich praktisch aufgehört habe mit ihr zu falten.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (27. April 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:
			
		

> Ab und zu falte ich mal noch mit der PS3. Punkte können sehr leicht übersehen werden, pro WU sind es ja kaum über 250Punkte, ist auch der Grund wieso ich praktisch aufgehört habe mit ihr zu falten.



Neben einer GPU wu mit 353p oder so sind das meine einzigen Punkte heute gewesen. Die kann man also nicht übersehen^^


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. April 2011)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Neben einer GPU wu mit 353p oder so sind das meine einzigen Punkte heute gewesen. Die kann man also nicht übersehen^^


Wen ich deine Statusseite anschaue , würd ich mal behaupten, dass sie um 3pm gezählt wurde. 
nichtraucher91 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## computertod (28. April 2011)

mal ne Frage:
wieso holt sich der Client für die 8800GT nur "große" WUs, wenn der CPU Client auch rechnet?
wenn die CPU nicht rechnet holt er sich, wie schonmal angesprochen, nur "kleine" WUs mit 494 Credits...


----------



## caine2011 (28. April 2011)

klingt stark nach zufall, kann mir nicht vorstellen das dahinter system steckt


----------



## Henninges (28. April 2011)

computertod schrieb:


> wieso holt sich der Client für die 8800GT nur "große" WUs, wenn der CPU Client auch rechnet?


 
ich kann hier froh sein, wenn sich meine nicht gpu3 karten überhaupt mal ne wu holen...das ja mal ätzend...ständig idelt die 8800gt oder die gtx260 vor sich hin...

woran liegt das ?


----------



## caine2011 (28. April 2011)

das du nicht auf v7 umstellst?


----------



## Henninges (28. April 2011)

der v7er lief hier nicht so doll...vielleicht sollte ich den auf den anderen kisten installieren damit morgen alles glatt läuft...


----------



## caine2011 (28. April 2011)

keine ahnung bei mir läuft der V7 iwie bedeutend stabiler als die vorherigen clients alle, und dass obwohl ich brachialer overclocke als jemals zuvor...


----------



## Henninges (28. April 2011)

ich geb ihm gleich nochmal eine chance... (:


----------



## caine2011 (28. April 2011)




----------



## davidof2001 (28. April 2011)

Also die 9600GT auf der Arbeit hat sich seit letzten Donnerstag knapp 60 WUs geholt. Immer frei hinternanderweg.


----------



## mattinator (28. April 2011)

Henninges schrieb:


> meine nicht gpu3 karten überhaupt mal ne wu holen...das ja mal ätzend...ständig idelt die *8800gt *oder die *gtx260 *vor sich hin...


 
Also bei mit sind die beiden genannten eigentlich (bessere) GPU2-Karten. Da sollten Sie auch ohne Probleme neue Projekte bekommen.


----------



## Henninges (28. April 2011)

dann erklär mir das...

edit : bild 2 mit den dazugehörigen parameter in der verknüpfung...


----------



## mattinator (28. April 2011)

Welchen Client hast Du denn jetzt laufen, GPU2 (Console 6.23) oder GPU3 (Console 6.41) ? Ist auf den Screen-Shots nicht zu erkennen. Mein GPU2-Client (gleiche Optionen, GTX 275) hat heute den ganzen Tag lang nach jedem fertigen Projekt sofort ohne Pause ein neues bekommen.


----------



## Malkolm (28. April 2011)

Meine betagte 8800GTX läuft mit dem 7er client seit 2 Wochen durch ohne jeglich idle-Zeit. Also Projekte gibts noch genug zu rechnen


----------



## Henninges (28. April 2011)

der 8800gt client ist der 6.23er und die gtx470 hat den 6.41er...in den anderen beiden rechnern läuft jeweils eine gtx260 mit dem 6.23er und eine weitere 8800gt mit demselben client...

hab auf dem hauptfalter mit den beiden karten jetzt den v7 client für die 8800gt gestartet...läuft...

alle drei rechner falten bereits für die mai aktion...morgen früh werde ich sehen was das bereits gebracht hat, wenn denn noch alle gpu's gefüttert werden...


----------



## mattinator (28. April 2011)

Komisch, dann scheinen die Clients doch irgendwie nach der konkreten Karte zu selektieren. Oder die Leitung von Helmstedt nach Stanford war gestört.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (29. April 2011)

Warum noch den 6er-Client benutzen? Der 7er ist besser.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (29. April 2011)

Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Warum noch den 6er-Client benutzen? Der 7er ist besser.


 
Beim GPU falten bekomme ich mit dem 6er bessere WUs und um einiges mehr PPD  (zumindest wenn man der PPD Anzeige im Client glauben darf ^^)


----------



## caine2011 (29. April 2011)

nein der ppd anzeige im 7er client darfst du nicht glauben oder erst bei 99% weil iwie die ersten paar % falsch gerechnet werden...

weil die tpf immer kürzer wird und bei der ersten tpf der den iwie falsch rechnet


wenn du im 7er auf log gehst hab ich bei einer 611pkt. unit eine tpf von 32s angezeigt wird mir iwie 37s

rechnung: 1440/(32/60*100)*611=16497ppd
1440/(37/60*100)*611=14267ppd

erklärung: 1440---anzahl der minuten eines tages
32/60, 37/60--- anteil der sekunden an einer minuten(32s=0,53min)
100---die prozent einer unit, muss ja 100mal 1%(angabe der tpf-time per frame)rechnen
611--pkt. der unit

mfg caine2011


----------



## Thosch (29. April 2011)

Moin.
Iwie haut HFM nicht so richtig hin. Unter Tools gibts ja den Work Unit  History Viewer und da gibts bei mir Tage da steht nur 1 abgelieferte WU  drinnen. Andere Tage "zählts" besser o. richtiger. Aber die WUs sind  dann schon in meienr Statistik augeführt. Kann man das ändern das das  Teil das korrekt protokolliert ? Oder von was hängt das ab?


----------



## Bumblebee (29. April 2011)

Also zum Thema 6er versus 7er-Client

Der 6er ist sicher stabil und gut
Der 7er ist oft stabil und etwas bequemer einzurichten

Wenn ich einen Rekord brechen will nehme ich den sicher-stabilen - nachvollziehbar.. oder??


----------



## xX jens Xx (29. April 2011)

Ja,sehr gut nachvollziehbar. 

Hab nun endlich die 10. Wu mitm SMP gefaltet. Jetzt grieg ich doch den Bonus immer oder?


----------



## chris1995 (29. April 2011)

Ja genau, jetzt gibts den bonus!
Mein Gulfi schaft mit BIGs ca 43000PPD, ist das gut oder schlecht?(Projekt6900)
MfG Chris


----------



## xX jens Xx (29. April 2011)

Ich denk das ist gut!!


----------



## shorty71 (29. April 2011)

Mit wieviel MHz läuft der Gulfi?


----------



## acer86 (29. April 2011)

ist top der Wert zum vergleich ein i7 920 macht mit 4,0 Ghz gerade mal 28000PPD


----------



## Bumblebee (29. April 2011)

chris1995 schrieb:


> Mein Gulfi schafft mit BIGs ca 43000PPD, ist das gut oder schlecht?(Projekt6900)


 
Das ist *sehr* gut


----------



## chris1995 (29. April 2011)

Der Gulfi hat sich jetzt auf 46,6k am tag eingependelt!
Es ist ein i7 970, der dank ASUS CPU Level up jetzt als 980x läuft!(3,3Ghz)
MfG Chris


----------



## xX jens Xx (29. April 2011)

Nice! Das schon ne Hammer Cpu! 

@Bumblebee: Ich brauch ein Gtx 580 weil ich ja über 3 Monitore zocke.(Also über Softth mit ner 9500gt, Suround kann ich ja leider nicht machen,weil ich keine gleich große Bildschirme hab..:/ )


----------



## chris1995 (29. April 2011)

Naja, die Cpu ist ein nettes Spielzeug! Die schaft mit oc wahrscheinlich sogar ca. 50000ppd oder mehr.
Und ich werde mir jetzt dan noch eine Faltkarte hollen (gtx560ti)
MfG Chris


----------



## T0M@0 (29. April 2011)

Mein momentaner "Verbrauch" meines 24/7 PC's: 590Watt


----------



## chris1995 (29. April 2011)

Naja, du brauchst wenigstens keine Heizung!
MfG Chris


----------



## mattinator (29. April 2011)

Na gut, dann ist es auch kein Wunder, dass Du mich heute "geschluckt" hast. Viel Erfolg bei Deinem weiteren Vormarsch im Team und ein dickes Fell bei der nächsten Stromrechnung.


----------



## Bumblebee (29. April 2011)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Mein momentaner "Verbrauch" meines 24/7 PC's: 590Watt



Ja, das haut rein...
Und jetzt rechne mal folgendes:
Nimm einen Schnitt von 400 Watt (eher untertrieben) und multipliziere mit meinen 10 Rechnern...


----------



## p00nage (29. April 2011)

chris1995 schrieb:


> Der Gulfi hat sich jetzt auf 46,6k am tag eingependelt!
> Es ist ein i7 970, der dank ASUS CPU Level up jetzt als 980x läuft!(3,3Ghz)
> MfG Chris


 
das er mit 3,3Ghz schon soviel ppd macht wundert mich. Sb 2600k macht knapp 40k bei 4,5Ghz


----------



## chris1995 (29. April 2011)

Es ist so, guckt ihr: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG Chris


----------



## p00nage (29. April 2011)

nicht schlecht ^^bei mir wird in 2 min erste big fertig aufm Sb-sys ma schaun was ich danach für eine bekomm 

achso du faltest cpu only? denk bei mir frisst der cpu client auch etwas


----------



## acer86 (29. April 2011)

chris1995 schrieb:


> Es ist so, guckt ihr:
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



die Kraft der 12 Kerne


----------



## chris1995 (29. April 2011)

Genau,12Kerne sind schon was feines!
Was macht der dan erst wenn er richtig Overclocked wird?
Oc sollte eigentlich gut gehen, für was hab ich den ein Rampage 3 und 1200W im Netzteil
MfG Chris


----------



## acer86 (29. April 2011)

chris1995 schrieb:


> Genau,12Kerne sind schon was feines!
> Was macht der dan erst wenn er richtig Overclocked wird?
> Oc sollte eigentlich gut gehen, für was hab ich den ein Rampage 3 und 1200W im Netzteil
> MfG Chris


 
so 60000-65000 PPD je nach dem wie weit du mit OC gehen willst, aber immer auf die Temp achten und bei 24/7 betrieb nicht über 1,35V Vcore am besten noch weniger


----------



## chris1995 (29. April 2011)

Ich werde erst mal kein oc machen!
Läuft ja eh nur für den Tanz der Molekülle durch! Sonst faltet er nur hier und da mal!
MfG Chris


----------



## shorty71 (30. April 2011)

chris1995 schrieb:


> Genau,12Kerne sind schon was feines!
> Was macht der dan erst wenn er richtig Overclocked wird?
> Oc sollte eigentlich gut gehen, für was hab ich den ein Rampage 3 und 1200W im Netzteil
> MfG Chris



Also meiner schafft @ 4,2 GHz ca. 61K PPD. Läuft aber gerade @ 3,7 GHz bei ca. 50K PPD.
Uncore + Ram OC bringen auch nochmal ca. 2K PPD.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (30. April 2011)

und schon wieder ist es passiert.... Wachauf, aber nicht wegen des Weckers, sondern wegen eines Notebooks, auf welchem Win mal wieder abgeschmiert ist...
da dümmpelte er 2h rum, bis ich den neustart gemacht hab und die WU versendet werden konnte...

wo ich eh grade mal am schreiben bin:
der SMP lud grae den A4-core runter. was ist jetzt so besonders an dem? 
HFM erkennt zwar die Numer des Projekts, aber im Benchmark Viewer fehlt die WU. Warum kennt HFM die WU so aber nicht so?


----------



## Bumblebee (30. April 2011)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> und schon wieder ist es passiert.... Wachauf, aber nicht wegen des Weckers, sondern wegen eines Notebooks, auf welchem Win mal wieder abgeschmiert ist...
> da dümmpelte er 2h rum, bis ich den neustart gemacht hab und die WU versendet werden konnte...


 
Ist ärgerlich - ich fühle mit dir



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> wo ich eh grade mal am schreiben bin:
> der SMP lud grae den A4-core runter. was ist jetzt so besonders an dem?
> HFM erkennt zwar die Numer des Projekts, aber im Benchmark Viewer fehlt die WU. Warum kennt HFM die WU so aber nicht so?


 
Könnte es sein, dass der Benchie einfach noch nicht genug gefaltete Prozente hatte um eine Berechnung dort einzutragen??

Btw. Was an den a4ern besonders sein soll entzieht sich mir auch


----------



## mattinator (30. April 2011)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> der SMP lud grae den A4-core runter. was ist jetzt so besonders an dem?
> HFM erkennt zwar die Numer des Projekts, aber im Benchmark Viewer fehlt die WU. Warum kennt HFM die WU so aber nicht so?


 
Besonders wenig PPD. In den HFM.NET-Benchmarks taucht das Projekt meines Wissens erst auf, wenn eins durchgerechnet ist.


----------



## BT83 (30. April 2011)

Sagt mal, kann man folding auf dem PC auch so einstellen das es nur die Grafikkarte (ohne die CPU) nutzt?


----------



## chris1995 (30. April 2011)

Die Graka nutzt immer auch die cpu das fällt aber nicht wirklich auf! Aber gpu only falten geht natürlich auch!
MfG Chris


----------



## Thosch (30. April 2011)

BT83 schrieb:


> Sagt mal, kann man folding auf dem PC auch so einstellen das es nur die Grafikkarte (ohne die CPU) nutzt?


 
Eigendl. ... ja, mußt nur der GraKa beibringen wie man auf den RAM, die HDD, das Inet zugreift, also an die WUs ran kommt und die fertigen auf den Server zurück lädt ... eigendl. nix kompliziertes ...


----------



## BT83 (30. April 2011)

ok dann werde ich das mal jetzt versuchen.


----------



## T0M@0 (30. April 2011)

mattinator schrieb:


> Na gut, dann ist es auch kein Wunder, dass Du mich heute "geschluckt" hast. Viel Erfolg bei Deinem weiteren Vormarsch im Team und ein dickes Fell bei der nächsten Stromrechnung.


 
Sorry fürs überholen  
Nach der Mai Aktion werde ich etwas kürzer treten...



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ja, das haut rein...
> Und jetzt rechne mal folgendes:
> Nimm einen Schnitt von 400 Watt (eher untertrieben) und multipliziere mit meinen 10 Rechnern...



Wenn ich mich nicht verrechnet habe macht das ca. 4000 Watt  
Das könnte ich mir nicht leisten 



BT83 schrieb:


> Sagt mal, kann man folding auf dem PC auch so einstellen das es nur die Grafikkarte (ohne die CPU) nutzt?


 
Einfach nur den GPU Client installieren (möglichst die Consolen Version) bei Nvidia macht der je nach Wu mehr oder weniger 3% CPU Auslastung... Bei ATI leider einen Kompletten Kern (kann man aber mit bestimmten Settings etwas minimieren)


----------



## Bumblebee (30. April 2011)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich nicht verrechnet habe macht das ca. 4000 Watt
> Das könnte ich mir nicht leisten



Man gönnt sich ja sonst nix 

Und dann ist es auch noch (etwas teurerer) *grüner(er)* Strom (80% Wasserkraft / 20% "Anderes" wie Solar und so)


----------



## caine2011 (30. April 2011)

mein strom leuchtet auch grün...aber nicht weil er öko ist, bin ein erklärter feind von kohlekraftwerken, und bis da nicht alle dicht sind, weigere ich mich über atomausstieg zu diskutieren(soll nicht beginn einer akw diskusion werden, ihr könnt mich eh nicht umstimmen)

btt: ich habe einen ausflug in das linux lager unternommen, nachdem der v7 so verbugt unter linux ist dass er sich nciht mal installieren lässt und einem v6 der mir trotz oc (bis man da das linux stable bekommt reißt man sich haare aus)auf 3,8 ghz aus einem i7-860 nur eine tpf von 70min aus einer p2686 (bigadv-)unit gequetscht hat und dann auch ncoh dabei abgestürzt ist in der nacht, hacke ich den tag gestern einfach unter: "man ist nicht schlauer wenn man´s nie versucht"
und habe heute morgen binnen 7min win7 (welch heiterer zufall) installiert und erstmal wieder einen normalen smp ohne bigadv unter windows installiert...

sehr frustrierend...

so while caine2011


----------



## Timmy99 (30. April 2011)

Ich hab mal nen alten Intel Celeron 341 ins Boot geholt. Scheint auf 100 PPD hinauszulaufen.
HFM-NET wollte auf der WinXP Kiste nicht starten, da habe ich mal FahMon rausgegraben (hach, da werden Erinnerungen wach...).
Das war denk ich mal die Zeit, als die PS3 das ultimative Faltwunder war, und wir PC User maximal mit nem Pentium D durch die Welt gefaltet haben.
Und wenn man sich mal die Werte anguckt:
VCore 1,35V
Ram: 2,50V (DDR)
Da wird einem bewusst, wie effizient unsere heutigen i7, AMD's, und Nvidias mit dem Strom umgehen. Klar verbraten die Faltserver ~500W, aber die Leistung ist im Gegensatz von vor 6 Jahren auch in luftige Höhen geschossen.
Der Celeron PC hier bei mir, der nichteinmal eine Grafikkarte besitzt, sondern auf einem onboard-Intel Chip vertraut, schluckt gut und gerne 150W aus der Dose.
Übrigens: Der Single Client hat sich ebenfalls einen neuen a4 Core gezogen. Projekt: 10437. Leider noch 0% und daher keine genauen PPD Werte. Folgen per Edit 
Edit:
Intel C2D P7450 (2x 2,13GHz) PPD: 339,0 (Projekt 7200) a4 Core (OHNE BONUS gerechnet)
Intel Celeron 340 (1x 2,93Ghz) PPD: 105,0 (Projekt 10437) a4 Core (OHNE BONUS gerechnet)


----------



## Thosch (30. April 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Man gönnt sich ja sonst nix
> 
> Und dann ist es auch noch (etwas teurerer) *grüner(er)* Strom (80% Wasserkraft / 20% "Anderes" wie Solar und so)



... jo, andere Rauchen oder Saufen oder schaffen sonst wo ihr Geld hin ... 
Ääähhmm ... wo gibts eigendl. die Spendenquittung fürs Falten und wo trägt man die in die Steuererklärung ein ?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. April 2011)

@Timmy99: Seltsam das HFM.Net nicht läuft, auf meinem Faltserver mit XP Pro läuft er ohne Probleme.


----------



## BT83 (30. April 2011)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Sorry fürs überholen
> Nach der Mai Aktion werde ich etwas kürzer treten...
> 
> 
> ...




OK hab mir die 

*Windows XP/2003/Vista/7  GPU3* (required for Fermi) System tray client with special viewer for NVIDIA GPU's (installer msi).  
6.41 runtergeladen.

Aber irgendwie kann ich da nichts einsehen. Wahrscheinlich doch falsche Version!?
Die GPU arbeitet zwar schon aber was sie dort macht und vor allem wie lange und mit welchem Ergebnis kann nicht einsehen.
Zudem kommt das wenn ich es über den Taskmanager beende es automatisch wieder vona lleine startet.


----------



## BT83 (30. April 2011)

Achso wenn ich es über den Folding Icon öffnen will kommt nur eine Nachricht:
Process6008 is curently runnig and may also be a client with Mach ID2.
This program will now exit....


----------



## T0M@0 (30. April 2011)

Wie viel du gefaltet hast und wie lange es noch dauert etc. siehst du nur mit einem zusätzlichem tool: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...5/58145-howto-hfm-net-fahmon-alternative.html


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. April 2011)

BT83 schrieb:


> Achso wenn ich es über den Folding Icon öffnen will kommt nur eine Nachricht:
> Process6008 is curently runnig and may also be a client with Mach ID2.
> This program will now exit....


So wie ich dich gerade verstanden habe, läuft der GPU-Client noch nicht > Maschiene-ID ändern und dann sollte er laufen.
Falls er die Cuda-Dateien vermisst > http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...k-ausgebremst-kann-man-tun-cudart32_30_14.zip


----------



## acer86 (30. April 2011)

meine BigWu ist erst am 1.05. um 4:30 fertig ob die noch mit in die Wertung vom Samstag mit ein geht? was meint ihr


----------



## nichtraucher91 (30. April 2011)

Timmy99 schrieb:


> Edit:
> Intel C2D P7450 (2x 2,13GHz) PPD: 339,0 (Projekt 7200) a4 Core (OHNE BONUS gerechnet)
> Intel Celeron 340 (1x 2,93Ghz) PPD: XXX,X (Projekt 10437) a4 Core (OHNE BONUS gerechnet)


 

so eine 7200 hab ich mir heute morgen auch eingefangen...
macht auf meinem i3-380M 1550PPD neben dem GPU2 und dem FF.
Der i3-350M hat sich ne 7148 geholt. macht 3150PPD. Ich bin ja am überlegen noch den i3-350M von meinem Bruder an zu machen, nur ist das eigl. sein Jugendweihegeschenk, welches er noch bekommt. ... ich glaube ich lass den da wo er ist^^


----------



## mattinator (30. April 2011)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Ich bin ja am überlegen noch den i3-350M von meinem Bruder an zu machen, nur ist das eigl. sein Jugendweihegeschenk, welches er noch bekommt. ... ich glaube ich lass den da wo er ist^^


 
Würde auch sagen, lass es lieber. Vllt. kannst Du ihn mit begeistern, wenn er das Notebook bekommen hat.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (30. April 2011)

das teil wird etwa 1h am Tag an sein, nur auf Akku laufen und Fr-So ohne Internet. da schafft er nicht mal Single-WU's


----------



## nfsgame (30. April 2011)

Wir sind übrigens auf Seite 135 in der aktuellen Print zu finden .


----------



## mattinator (30. April 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Wir sind übrigens auf Seite 135 in der aktuellen Print zu finden .


 
Wieso, gibt's schon die 06/2011 ?


----------



## nfsgame (30. April 2011)

Jop, liegt neben mir . Ihr könnt die aber erst wie gewohnt am ersten Mittwoch des Monats am Kiosk kaufen .


----------



## Schmicki (30. April 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Jop, liegt neben mir . Ihr könnt die aber erst wie gewohnt am ersten Mittwoch des Monats am Kiosk kaufen .



Ach so, der feine Herr hat das neue Heft schon neben sich liegen und das gemeine Volk darf noch *bis nächsten Mittwoch warten*. Das ist ja sooo gemein! 

Du darfst doch bestimmt nichts verraten was im Heft steht, oder?


----------



## Bumblebee (30. April 2011)

Schmicki schrieb:


> Ach so, der feine Herr hat das neue Heft schon neben sich liegen und das gemeine Volk darf noch *bis nächsten Mittwoch warten*. Das ist ja sooo gemein!
> 
> Du darfst doch bestimmt nichts verraten was im Heft steht, oder?



Aber sicher darf er das
Da hat es ein Editorial, und Tests, und Vorschauen und und ...


----------



## trucker1963 (30. April 2011)

Schmicki schrieb:


> Ach so, der feine Herr hat das neue Heft schon neben sich liegen und das gemeine Volk darf noch *bis nächsten Mittwoch warten*. Das ist ja sooo gemein!
> 
> Du darfst doch bestimmt nichts verraten was im Heft steht, oder?


 
Wenn du das Heft im Abo beziehen würdest , hättest du es auch schon.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (30. April 2011)

@Schicki das sind diese feinen hochnäsigen Abonnenten


----------



## PCGHGS (30. April 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Jop, liegt neben mir . Ihr könnt die aber erst  wie gewohnt am ersten Mittwoch des Monats am Kiosk kaufen .


 Heute ist auch mein Heft gekommen (DVD Plus)


nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> @Schicki das sind diese feinen hochnäsigen Abonnenten


----------



## Scorpioking78 (30. April 2011)

Servus Leute.

Ich habe ja nun lange nicht mehr am F@H teilgenommen. Darum wollte ich mal ein paar Infos, um mich selbst ein wenig zu updaten.

Wie sieht es denn derzeit mit der Unterstützung für openCL bei den GraKas aus bzw dem ATI Stream? Sind die Clients da nun schon etwas effektiver geworden?
Und die SMP-Clients? Laufen die nun auch unter Windows 64Bit im 64Bit-Modus oder ist das auch weiterhin nur unter Linux möglich?

Gruss, Scorpio


----------



## PCGHGS (30. April 2011)

Scorpioking78 schrieb:


> Servus Leute.
> 
> Ich habe ja nun lange nicht mehr am F@H teilgenommen. Darum wollte ich mal ein paar Infos, um mich selbst ein wenig zu updaten.
> 
> ...





kubi-1988 schrieb:


> Die 5870 könnte denke ich so 8000 PPD bringen allerdings erst, wenn du auf den neuen Client  umgestiegen bist. Nach der Installation musst du und Start der  Software, musst du mind. in den Advanced Modus wechseln und unter Slots  beim GPU-Client client-type advanced einstellen. Adding "flags" in V7 (Pictorial Guide)
> 
> Allerdings braucht der neue Core dann um die 400 MB RAM und einen CPU-Kern.


----------



## Scorpioking78 (30. April 2011)

Danke, ging ja schnell. 

Wie sieht denn es denn da im Vergleich aus zwischen AMD/nVidia Intel/AMD?
Ein schöner Link wäre mir auch schon recht.

*EDIT: *die 5870 würde mit 8k PPD etwa das Niveau einer GTX260 haben, oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. April 2011)

Scorpioking78 schrieb:


> Servus Leute.
> 
> Ich habe ja nun lange nicht mehr am F@H teilgenommen. Darum wollte ich mal ein paar Infos, um mich selbst ein wenig zu updaten.
> 
> ...


SMP läuft ohne Probleme in Win7 64bit. 

Die ATI laufen viel besser als früher mit dem V7-Client hat aber noch so seine Tücken > ist noch ein Beta-Client und ist naturgemäss noch nicht Ausgereift, läuft aber so wie ich das mitbekommen habe schon ganz gut.


----------



## PCGHGS (30. April 2011)

Scorpioking78 schrieb:


> Danke, ging ja schnell.
> 
> Wie sieht denn es denn da im Vergleich aus zwischen AMD/nVidia Intel/AMD?
> Ein schöner Link wäre mir auch schon recht.
> ...


 Grafikkarten: Folding@Home Stats und PPD vergleich
CPU: gibt es noch nicht 
Mein 1055t @3,5 GHz (5 Kerne falten) sind es max. 10000 PPD 

edit: *Deutscher* *Fussball Meister* *2011:* *Borussia Dortmund*


----------



## acer86 (30. April 2011)

Scorpioking78 schrieb:


> Danke, ging ja schnell.
> 
> Wie sieht denn es denn da im Vergleich aus zwischen AMD/nVidia Intel/AMD?
> Ein schöner Link wäre mir auch schon recht.
> ...



Kommt ungefähr hin man kan ca sagen eine 5870 macht ca. so viel PPD wie eine GTS450 ohne OC 

auch mit V7 ist ATI leider langsamer als Nvidia, aber es ist ja noch Beta
Intel hat immer noch den Vorteil das sie 4kerne +4virtuelle kerne haben und dadurch Bigwu´s falten können z.b. i7 2600k @ 4,5GHZ ca. 45000PPD und er linux auch mehr


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. April 2011)

PCGHGS schrieb:


> Grafikkarten: Folding@Home Stats und PPD vergleich
> CPU: gibt es noch nicht
> Mein 1055t @3,5 GHz sind max.:10000 PPD


Auf der Seite hab ich schon nachgeschaut, der angegebene Wert (1954PPD) dort für die 5870 wird sicher noch vom alten ATI-Clienten sein, beim V7 wird es sicher höher sein.


----------



## Scorpioking78 (30. April 2011)

Danke euch beide.

Aus meiner Sicht scheint sich nicht wirklich viel bewegt zu haben, was die Effizienz der Hardware steigert.
Natürlich falten meine GraKas und CPUs fröhlich vor sich hin allerdeings nicht für F@H.
Ich hoffe allerdings, dass Stanford es dennoch mal fertig bekommt die Clients gescheit zu programmieren. Dann wäre ein Wiedereinstieg bei F@H für mich außer Frage.

Denn mit Boinc (darf ich das überhaupt hier erwähnen) liegen die Geräte in etwa da, wo sie ihren theoretischen GFlops nach auch einzuordnen sind.
Wenn ich mir dann noch überlege, dass die Installation des B******Managers extrem simpel ist und er verschiedenste Clients (CPU single/multicore GPU single/multigpu) verwaltet,
dann wundert es mich, dass F@H da noch nicht eingestiegen ist.


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (30. April 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Auf der Seite hab ich schon nachgeschaut, der angegebene Wert (1954PPD) dort für die 5870 wird sicher noch vom alten ATI-Clienten sein, beim V7 wird es sicher höher sein.


 
5850 bei 830mhz macht 8300ppd, so als info.
6950/70 bei 925mhz -> 8600ppd.

da alle wus auf dem core 16 momentan winzig sind entscheidet nur takt, kaum die shader anzahl.

mfg


----------



## Henninges (30. April 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Wir sind übrigens auf Seite 135 in der aktuellen Print zu finden .



relativ dürftig...ich dachte da sei mehr drin gewesen als einfach nur der aufruf zum "join in"...
bin ein wenig deprimiert deswegen...


----------



## nfsgame (30. April 2011)

Also bei den AMD-Karten darf man wohl in naher Zukunft auf bessere Unterstützung hoffen, der Anfang ist ja endlich getan.

Bei der CPU hat sich allerdings einiges getan. Unter Windows ist inzwischen mehr Leistung "verfügbar" als damals noch mit dem x64-Linux-Client (Dual-E5620-Sys kratzt unter Windoof gerade an den 80k ppd per Teamviewer überwacht.).


----------



## Z28LET (30. April 2011)

Ich weis nicht, ob es irgendwo schon mal erwähnt oder gefragt wurde:
Aktuelle Nvidia GraKas haben ja einen schutz vor zuviel Stromverbrauch in z.B. Furmark.

Wie schaut es mit der Leistungsaufnahme in F@H aus?
Im Vergleich zu nem normalen Gamebenchmark?
Steigt die Leistungsaufnahme stark an, oder im normalen bereich?


----------



## Henninges (30. April 2011)

top 18...ich freu mich... (:


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. April 2011)

He Jungs, meine GTS450 hat sich gerade ne 912WU (P11224) geholt, hoffen wir das es keine einzelne ist.


----------



## klefreak (30. April 2011)

@ Skorpionking78

mit dem neuen V/ Client ist das Einrichten praktisch genau so einfach wie mit B***

Dass der Client BETA ist, merkt man meiner Meinung nach nicht, und die Leistung der Amd Karten wird noch steigen wenn die wUs größer werden

mfg


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. April 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> He Jungs, meine GTS450 hat sich gerade ne 912WU (P11224) geholt, hoffen wir das es keine einzelne ist.


War leider nur ne einzelne, hat sich wieder ne P6801 geholt.


----------



## xX jens Xx (30. April 2011)

Was wäre an den anderen besser gewesen?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. April 2011)

xX jens Xx schrieb:


> Was wäre an den anderen besser gewesen?


Pro Nvida-Karte etwa ~5'000Punkte pro Tag mehr.


----------



## xX jens Xx (30. April 2011)

Oh...das wär natürlich nice gewesen!!


----------



## nfsgame (30. April 2011)

Ich wollte mich hier leistungsmäßig erstmal vor-Abmelden. Es sah die letzte Zeit zwar eh nicht berauschend aus von meiner Seite, aber in den nächsten drei Monaten wirds bei mri wohl gen 0 tendieren. A.Meier und Henninges wissen warum.


----------



## kubi-1988 (30. April 2011)

xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> 5850 bei 830mhz macht 8300ppd, so als info.
> 6950/70 bei 925mhz -> 8600ppd.
> 
> da alle wus auf dem core 16 momentan winzig sind entscheidet nur takt, kaum die shader anzahl.
> ...



Würde ich zwar nicht ganz so sagen, meine 5770 mit 920 MHz macht nur so 6400 PPD. Die Steigerung ist zwar da nur, nicht im Verhältnis zur Steigerung der Shader. Auch soll bei größer werdenden Proteinen die CPU-Last fallen. Ich hoffe mal das sie es schnell hinbekommen.

Hat schon jemand mal mit der 5770 und dem neusten AMD-Treiber GPU-Z laufen gehabt? Ich hatte nämlich gestern kurz nach dem Beenden vom GPU-Z einen Freeze, denn ich jetzt mal nicht auf die Übertaktung schiebe.


----------



## BT83 (30. April 2011)

ich komme mit dem gpu clienten nicht klar!
obwohl ich speicherung alle 3 minuten also die kleinstmöglichste einstellung gewählt habe in den speicherintervallen und eine wu bereits bei 24% war und ich kurz neustarten musste war diese wieder weg.
es ging wieder von vorne los. das kann doch nicht sein wo ist der fehler bzw. ist die vielleicht doch noch irgendwo gebunkert? und wenn ja wo finde ich diese wieder?

Und noch eins.. wenn ich die Leistung der Gpu erhöhe oder drossele bleibt die wu stehen und geht bei zb. 1,3% wieder auf 1.0% zurück, was soll das denn???


----------



## mattinator (30. April 2011)

Am besten den GPU-Konsolen-Client vor dem Neustart mit <Strg>C beenden.


----------



## xX jens Xx (30. April 2011)

Yeeah...nun unter der top 400 im Team!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. April 2011)

@BT83: Wie drosselst bzw. erhöhst du die Leistung der GPU?
Soviel ich weiss, kann man die GPU nicht drosseln bzw. nur Taktraten runtersetzten.

Wie Mattinator bereits erwände > Den Client immer mit <Strg>C beenden, sonst kann eben das passieren das dir wiederfahren ist.


----------



## Scorpioking78 (30. April 2011)

klefreak schrieb:


> @ Skorpionking78
> 
> mit dem neuen V/ Client ist das Einrichten praktisch genau so einfach wie mit B***
> 
> ...



Ja, von dem BETA Client habe ich schon gelesen, da war der aber noch in der closed BETA.
Ich hoffe nur sehr, dass F@H da noch einiges macht.
Bei B**** rechnet meine HD4890 etwas schneller als die GTX480.
Beide haben eine ähnliche theoretische Rechenleistung von ca. 1400GFlops, was wohl auch die Kopf-an-Kopf-Ergebnisse erklärt und dabei verbraucht die HD4890 deutlich weniger von dem guten Strom. Mit einigen HD6XXX würde ich wohl noch besser fahren aber ich warte da mal lieber auf The Next Generation.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. April 2011)

Ich hab am 7.4 geschrieben:





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Meiner Ansage von 5:30 komm ich immer näher > ab nächster Woche 6:30 Arbeitsbeginn.
> Wird vermutlich nicht mehr weit her sein bis es heisst 6:00Uhr antreten.


Jetzt ist es soweit, ab Montag 6:00Uhr antreten zur Arbeit.


----------



## BT83 (1. Mai 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @BT83: Wie drosselst bzw. erhöhst du die Leistung der GPU?
> Soviel ich weiss, kann man die GPU nicht drosseln bzw. nur Taktraten runtersetzten.
> 
> Wie Mattinator bereits erwände > Den Client immer mit <Strg>C beenden, sonst kann eben das passieren das dir wiederfahren ist.




Mit diesem Regler dort.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Naja genauer gesagt man reduziert die Leistung in Prozent die aktiv verwendet werden soll. 
Ok ich werde drauf achten und mit Stg+C ab jetzt vorher beenden.


----------



## xX jens Xx (1. Mai 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ich hab am 7.4 geschrieben:
> Jetzt ist es soweit, ab Montag 6:00Uhr antreten zur Arbeit.


 
Das kenn ich doch woher:
-5:30 aufstehn
                                      -1/2h Fahrradfahren
                                      -8,5h als Gerüstbauhelfer arbeiten
                                      -1/2h Nach hause fahren


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Mai 2011)

BT83 schrieb:


> Mit diesem Regler dort.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Soviel ich weiss ich weiss, hat dieser Regler keine Auswirkung auf die GPU, nur auf die Auslastung der CPU. Was sagt GPU-Z (oder sonstige Tools) zur Auslastung der GPU wen du den Regler verschiebst?


----------



## acer86 (1. Mai 2011)

es hat doch noch geklappt hab gestern mein persönlichen Punkte Rekord gebrochen und 100000PPD am Tag abgeliefert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chris1995 (1. Mai 2011)

Ich werde meinen heute um längen brechen, die big ist gleich fertig
MfG Chris


----------



## Frosdedje (1. Mai 2011)

Derzeit faltet meine CPU einen 250er-WU (der große 2000er war um ca. 21.50Uhr nach 2-3Tagen fertig) 
durch und bei dem Tempo (4-5min für einen Prozentpunkt) dürfte ich in einigen Sunden fertig sein. 

Aber ist es vorstellbar, Folding@Home auch für die Xbox 360 anzubieten?


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Mai 2011)

Frosdedje schrieb:


> Derzeit faltet meine CPU einen 250er-WU (der große 2000er war um ca. 21.50Uhr nach 2-3Tagen fertig)
> durch und bei dem Tempo (4-5min für einen Prozentpunkt) dürfte ich in einigen Sunden fertig sein.



Du faltest immer noch nicht SMP - oder??
Irgendwie erscheinen mir deine Punkte auch nicht richtig; du faltest ja auf den Account - oder?? Frosdedje - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

Meine Antwort auf die Xbox 360-Frage kennst du ja schon


----------



## chris1995 (1. Mai 2011)

Entweder hat er den Passkey vergessen, oder er Faltet nicht smp.(Sogar mein Atom 330 schaft ca 400-500ppd!)
Meine big ist in ca.2h Fertig, 84200Punkte!
MfG Chris


----------



## Frosdedje (1. Mai 2011)

Ich habe es mit den Punkten nicht so eillig und außerdem spiele auch auf meinen PC, 
da reicht mir der normale Tray-Client für den Anfang völlig aus.



> du faltest ja auf den Account - oder?? Frosdedje - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


Ja, da ist mein Account.


----------



## chris1995 (1. Mai 2011)

Benutze halt den smp2 client, der bringt dir wesentlich mehr Punkte, und Zocken kannst du auch noch nebenbei!
MfG Chris


----------



## Crymes (1. Mai 2011)

Gibt es schon was neues nach dem ersten V7 Beta Client?
Meine Radeon hatte damit immer noch 8 Stunden pro WU gebraucht.


----------



## xX jens Xx (1. Mai 2011)

NEEEIIINN!!!
Ich hatte ja Probleme mit dem SMP2-Client un unserem Proxy, dann hab ich den Client auf einen Usb-Stick gemacht und auf dem PC meiner mum gestartet das er sich den Core holt. 
Wieder an meinen Pc angeschlossen und nun läuft er schon so seit 4 Tagen, wirft aber kaum Punkte ab. Warum nur??
Ich hatten den *PASSKEY *vergessen.


----------



## klefreak (1. Mai 2011)

habt ihr auch PRobleme mit den A4 SMP WU's ?
ich bekomme da immer nach unregelmäßiger Zeit einen VISUAL C++ Error und danach muss man schleunigst den PC neustarten weil diverse Programme abstürzen (Skype, Mediaplayer, Firefox, FahControl7 ...)

ein entschärfen von Speichertimings und das reduzieren des HT Taktes hat bisher nichts gebracht.. 

mfg

(Win7 HP X64 sp1 ; X61055t,...)


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Mai 2011)

klefreak schrieb:


> habt ihr auch Probleme mit den A4 SMP WU's ?
> ich bekomme da immer nach unregelmäßiger Zeit einen VISUAL C++ Error und danach muss man schleunigst den PC neustarten weil diverse Programme abstürzen (Skype, Mediaplayer, Firefox, FahControl7 ...)
> 
> ein entschärfen von Speichertimings und das reduzieren des HT Taktes hat bisher nichts gebracht..
> ...


 
Nein, bisher keine Probleme auf meinem Rechner mit Win7 HP X64; X61055t,... bei A4er-SMP
Allerdings ist kein SP1 drauf - und ausserdem faltet er normalerweise A3er (bisher erst 2 A4er)


----------



## klefreak (1. Mai 2011)

Danke für die Antwort, bei mir mögen die überhaupt nicht, hab daher die ADVMETHOD entfernt und falte daher derzeit eine A3 Wu..
hoffentlich hilft es, dass ich im Foldingforum die LOG's gepostet habe ..

mfg


----------



## nichtraucher91 (1. Mai 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Nein, bisher keine Probleme auf meinem Rechner mit Win7 HP X64; X61055t,... bei A4er-SMP
> Allerdings ist kein SP1 drauf - und ausserdem faltet er normalerweise A3er (bisher erst 2 A4er)


 
Wo du grade das SP1 erwähnst. seit dem ich es installiert hab, hab ich erst die Systemabstürze beim Client Shutdown. 
könnte es damit zusammen hängen?


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Mai 2011)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Wo du grade das SP1 erwähnst. seit dem ich es installiert hab, hab ich erst die Systemabstürze beim Client Shutdown.
> könnte es damit zusammen hängen?


 
Man hört ja so dies und das (auch aus der MS-Zentrale)....

Nachdem das SP1 fast ausschliesslich nur eine Sammlung aller bisherigen Patches ist - die ich ja ohnehin drauf habe - habe ich bei all meinen WIN7 Rechnern darauf "verzichtet"


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Mai 2011)

klefreak schrieb:


> habt ihr auch PRobleme mit den A4 SMP WU's ? (Win7 HP X64 sp1 ; X61055t,...)


 Probleme mit dem A4 und Win7 U X64 kann ich nicht bestätigen, mein 1090t ist jetzt am fünften A4 dran und läuft Problemlos > allerdings hab ich ihn bis jetzt nur mit dem Surfen gestört und das quitiert er mit einem PPD-Einbruch von 40-50%.


----------



## acer86 (1. Mai 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Probleme mit dem A4 und Win7 U X64 kann ich nicht bestätigen, mein 1090t ist jetzt am fünften A4 dran und läuft Problemlos > allerdings hab ich ihn bis jetzt nur mit dem Surfen gestört und das quitiert er mit einem PPD-Einbruch von 40-50%.


 
Kan ich bestätigen hab gestern auf mein Notebook eine A4 core SMP Wu gefaltet und muss sagen sie laufen zwar sehr gut bis zu 7100PPD aus den Notebook cpu aber wen man was anderes am pc macht z.b. surfen brechen die PPD stärker ein wie bei A3 core Wu´s


----------



## Frosdedje (1. Mai 2011)

Da gibt es nochwas, was ich zum SMP-Client wissen will:
Gibt es wie beim Tray-Clients Checkpoints?

Denn:
Normalerweise schalte ich meinen PC an Schultagen um ca. 21.15Uhr bzw. 21.45Uhr an Wochenende 
oder Ferien aus und breche die Faltarbeit einer WU vorzeitig ab, die ich dann immer an nächsten Tag zuende falte.


----------



## T0M@0 (1. Mai 2011)

klefreak schrieb:


> habt ihr auch PRobleme mit den A4 SMP WU's ?
> ich bekomme da immer nach unregelmäßiger Zeit einen VISUAL C++ Error und danach muss man schleunigst den PC neustarten weil diverse Programme abstürzen (Skype, Mediaplayer, Firefox, FahControl7 ...)
> 
> ein entschärfen von Speichertimings und das reduzieren des HT Taktes hat bisher nichts gebracht..
> ...



Den C++ Error habe ich auch manchmal, kann ich aber einfach wegklicken und der PC läuft ohne Fehler weiter. Das mit dem abstürzen diverser Programme hatte ich auch eine Zeit lang, lag an zu hoher Übertaktung/zu wenig Vcore


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Mai 2011)

Frosdedje schrieb:


> Da gibt es nochwas, was ich zum SMP-Client wissen will:
> Gibt es wie beim Tray-Clients Checkpoints?


Jap, einstellbar im Bereich von 3-30 Minuten.


----------



## p00nage (2. Mai 2011)

Mein pc hat sich ma wieder neu gestartet oder so , alle Programme waren zu und war im idle. Daheim schau ich ma Taskmanager wie lang er idle war und dann kommt auch gtx260 mit rein


----------



## klefreak (2. Mai 2011)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Den C++ Error habe ich auch manchmal, kann ich aber einfach wegklicken und der PC läuft ohne Fehler weiter. Das mit dem abstürzen diverser Programme hatte ich auch eine Zeit lang, lag an zu hoher Übertaktung/zu wenig Vcore


 
das wegklicken geht ja prinzipiell, allerdings ist dann bei mir das Problem, dass dieser C++ Error den Client abschmieren lässt..
das mit der VCOre könnte sein, allerdings ist es bei mir nur mit A4 WU's, die A3 zeigen dieses Verhalten nicht.


----------



## p00nage (2. Mai 2011)

So ich hab nun die Gtx260 auch mit strom versorgt, jetzt jedoch kommt ein Fehler bei der 560ti : Dieses Gerät wurde angehalten, weil es Fehler gemeldet hat. (Code 43) 

Bild liefert sie noch jedoch nicht mehr in Full HD. Würde PC gern wieder Falten lassen, also helft mir


----------



## Knutowskie (2. Mai 2011)

Was haste denn fürn Netzteil? Das klingt nach zu wenig Saft...

Und hey, danke an alle, die am Wochenende alles gegeben haben!

Ich hab eine Kommilitonin überzeugen können, zumindest den GPU Clienten mal auszutesten. Mal sehen, ne GTS250 mehr im Team is schon was feines...


----------



## p00nage (2. Mai 2011)

Seasonic x-760, also am Saft sollte es nicht liegen, ich schau nochma stecker nach ob alles fest sitzt.

Stecker sind alle fest


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Mai 2011)

p00nage schrieb:


> So ich hab nun die Gtx260 auch mit strom versorgt, jetzt jedoch kommt ein Fehler bei der 560ti : Dieses Gerät wurde angehalten, weil es Fehler gemeldet hat. (Code 43)



- welcher Treiber??
- stimmen die -gpu 0 bzw. -gpu 1 flag's??
- welche Clienten??


----------



## p00nage (2. Mai 2011)

Ich hab noch gar keine clients getestet. weil ich im Gerätemanger schon nen gelbes ! bei der GTX 560 hab. Wenn s dann läuft bräuchte ich aber auch Hilfe beim einrichten. Also schon normalen desktop zeigt nicht in Full HD an wie sonst und lässt sich auch nicht auswählen. Gerätemanger auf Treiber aktualisieren zeigts an das bei beiden die neusten drauf sind.


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Mai 2011)

p00nage schrieb:


> Ich hab noch gar keine clients getestet. weil ich im Gerätemanger schon nen gelbes ! bei der GTX 560 hab. Wenn s dann läuft bräuchte ich aber auch Hilfe beim einrichten. Also schon normalen desktop zeigt nicht in Full HD an wie sonst und lässt sich auch nicht auswählen. Gerätemanager auf Treiber aktualisieren zeigts an das bei beiden die neusten drauf sind.



Das ist aber VERY STRANGE 

Was für ein Board ist es denn??
Und immer noch - welche Treiberversion hast installiert??


----------



## p00nage (2. Mai 2011)

Also war nen Treiberproblem nur ich bekomm nun nicht beide clienst zum laufen ... Hardware ssteht in meiner Signatur

corestatus = 63 <99>
 error starting folding @ home core

der fehler wird von der gtx560 gemacht

Edit:

Karte läuft jetzt zumindest aber nur auf 405MHz statts normal 900MHz oder sonst bei mir 970MHz , an was könnte es liegen ?

Gtx260: ca 7k ppd ohne oc
Gtx 560: 4406 ppd ... normal hat die karte bei 6805 ganze 17k ppd gemacht

Edit2: Grad nen Neustart gemacht und denk nun läuft sie wieder auf 970Mhz


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Mai 2011)

xX jens Xx schrieb:


> Das kenn ich doch woher:
> -5:30 aufstehn
> -1/2h Fahrradfahren
> -8,5h als Gerüstbauhelfer arbeiten
> -1/2h Nach hause fahren


Mit dem Unterschied das ich nicht 8,5h Arbeit habe sondern 10 + X h (reine Arbeitszeit wohlgemerkt).


----------



## p00nage (2. Mai 2011)

So noch nen update von mir, die GTX 560 hat sich gesteigert ist aber immer noch recht dürftig, hat ne ausbeute von 13k ppd ... normal wären es 17k


----------



## caine2011 (2. Mai 2011)

naja nicht gleich übertreiben, meine macht auf 1000mhz 16500 ppd und wenn du nicht den v7 nimmst und die units mit 1348pkt kriegst machst du net mehr als 14k(ist zumindest meine erfahrung)


----------



## p00nage (2. Mai 2011)

ich hab eben noch die alten und bei 6805 hatte sie davor 17k gemacht und jetzt bei der gleichen wu 13k


----------



## caine2011 (2. Mai 2011)

seltsam


----------



## p00nage (2. Mai 2011)

caine2011 schrieb:


> seltsam


 
jo die gtx 260 liefert ca des was sie im alten pc auch gebracht hat.


----------



## Tanktom (2. Mai 2011)

Nabend zusammen,
vielleicht kann mir einer von euch bitte erklären wie das mit den Bonuspunkten läuft? So wie ich das verstanden habe, gibts ab 10 WU's Extrapunkte die nur per SMP erarbeitet werden können? HFM.NET zeigt die Punkte unter Credits an, sofern nicht in den Optionen eingestellt, mit Bonus? Welche Punkte müssen denn noch eingehalten werden, um den Bonus zu kassieren? In meiner Statistik taucht nicht ein einziger Bonus mit auf. 

TomHof - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

Alle Werte unter 1000 Punkte, aber HFM zeigt regelmäsig mehr?

Gruß Tom


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Mai 2011)

Tanktom schrieb:


> Nabend zusammen,
> vielleicht kann mir einer von euch bitte erklären wie das mit den Bonuspunkten läuft? So wie ich das verstanden habe, gibts ab 10 WU's Extrapunkte die nur per SMP erarbeitet werden können? HFM.NET zeigt die Punkte unter Credits an, sofern nicht in den Optionen eingestellt, mit Bonus? Welche Punkte müssen denn noch eingehalten werden, um den Bonus zu kassieren? In meiner Statistik taucht nicht ein einziger Bonus mit auf.
> 
> TomHof - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats
> ...



Es gibt zwei wesentliche Faktoren für Bonuspunkte:
Passkey muss eingetragen sein und dann gibt es ab der 10.WU Bonuspunkte. Passkey gibt es hier.
Einhalten der Deadline.
HFM ist standartmässig so eingestellt das er die Bonuspunkte mit anzeigt.


@p00nage&caine2011: Hört sich doch ganz so an wie das Problem von acer86 mit seinen GTS450 und GTX460 > da bringt aus unerklärlichen Gründen die eine Karte auch nicht die volle Faltleistung.


----------



## acer86 (2. Mai 2011)

ja hab ich auch schon vermutet, er hat mich schon über icq drüber angeschrieben.

ich würde sagen das die GTX260 die 560 aus bremst was meint ihr?

bei mir wird ja nur die GTS450 langsamer bei p00nage ist es die 560 die langsamer wird, wieder mal so ein Kuriosum


----------



## p00nage (2. Mai 2011)

jo komische ist halt das bei mir die schnelle karte langsamer geworden ist und bei acer wurde nur seine langsamste beeinflusst, er hatte auch 3 im sys und bei mir sinds nur 2.

Wie viel ppd sollte denn nen 560er bei einer 6801 wu machen ? hatte ich bis jetzt noch nicht.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Mai 2011)

Laut Tom's-GPU-Teamseite um die 14kPPD.


----------



## Tanktom (2. Mai 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Es gibt zwei wesentliche Faktoren für Bonuspunkte:
> 
> Passkey muss eingetragen sein und dann gibt es ab der 10.WU Bonuspunkte. Passkey gibt es hier.
> Einhalten der Deadline.
> HFM ist standartmässig so eingestellt das er die Bonuspunkte mit anzeigt.


 Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Passkey hatte ich eigendlich eingetragen. Muss mal nachsehen ob ich mich nicht vertippt habe....  Oder gibts ne Fehlermeldung wenn der Key falsch ist?
Bei den meisten WU's hats doch ne Deadline von ca. 7 Tagen..., wenn ich die aber in 8-9 Std durchrechne, sollte das doch passen?

Gruß
Tom


----------



## mattinator (2. Mai 2011)

Bei mir waren unter Windows 7 im Dual-GPU-Betrieb die Nummern der Karten vertauscht, vllt. hat *p00nage* ein ähliches Problem und die Befehlszeilen-Parameter passen nicht. Ich würde mal die *GTX 260*  mit dem GPU2-Client und den Optionen *-force_gpu nvidia_g80 -gpu 0* und die *GTX 560 ti* mit dem GPU3-Client und den Optionen *-force_gpu nvidia_fermi -gpu 1* versuchen.


----------



## acer86 (2. Mai 2011)

> jo komische ist halt das bei mir die schnelle karte langsamer geworden  ist und bei acer wurde nur seine langsamste beeinflusst, er hatte auch 3  im sys und bei mir sinds nur 2.
> 
> Wie viel ppd sollte denn nen 560er bei einer 6801 wu machen ? hatte ich bis jetzt noch nicht.


sind leider nur noch 2 Karten

die zweite GTS450 lief ja nur 3wochen dan hat sie nur noch Probleme gemacht.

hab sie auch am Wochenende noch mal in ein test Rechner am laufen, jetzt kommst sie geht 

nur leider nicht richtig, im Windows läuft sie unter 3dmark auch aber nur beim ersten Durchlauf dan kommen Grafikfehler

bei Falten wird es noch Kurioser, erst faltet sie bis 3% dan Abbruch, nach dem Client Neustart faltet sie 1% weiter dan kommt ein Bluscreen. mit Untertaktung läuft sie länger so etwa 5-8% stabil dan Bluscreen.
die temp´s liegen bei 68C° mit Original Luft Kühler  

würde mal auf den Grafikspeicher tippen oder vielleicht sind die Spawa´s defekt


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Mai 2011)

Tanktom schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Passkey hatte ich eigendlich eingetragen. Muss mal nachsehen ob ich mich nicht vertippt habe....  Oder gibts ne Fehlermeldung wenn der Key falsch ist?
> Bei den meisten WU's hats doch ne Deadline von ca. 7 Tagen..., wenn ich die aber in 8-9 Std durchrechne, sollte das doch passen?
> 
> Gruß
> Tom


Ob der Client bei falschgeschriebenem Passkey eine Meldung ausgibt wage ich stark zu bezweifeln, würde ihn Sicherheitshalber noch mal kontrolllieren.
Ich hab den Passkey aus dem E-Mail kopiert und dann im Client eingefügt, so sollten sich kein Fehler einschleichen bei diesem langem Ding. 

Mit 8-9h hast du mehr als ausreichend Zeit zur Deadline.
Was noch wissenswert zur Deadline ist, ist die Tatsache das es zwei verschiedene gibt: Hälst du die 1. Deadline ein bekommst du Bonuspunkte > je schneller die WU fertig desto mehr. 
 Hälst du die 2. Finale Deadline bekommst du nur noch die Basispunkte.

Infos zu SMP-WU's was Deadlines und Punkte anbelagt kannst du hier nachsehen: Folding@Home Stats und PPD vergleich


----------



## p00nage (2. Mai 2011)

mattinator schrieb:


> Bei mir waren unter Windows 7 im Dual-GPU-Betrieb die Nummern der Karten vertauscht, vllt. hat *p00nage* ein ähliches Problem und die Befehlszeilen-Parameter passen nicht. Ich würde mal die *GTX 260*  mit dem GPU2-Client und den Optionen *-force_gpu nvidia_g80 -gpu 0* und die *GTX 560 ti* mit dem GPU3-Client und den Optionen *-force_gpu nvidia_fermi -gpu 1* versuchen.


 
jo das war eins der probleme wrum das ich am anfang beide karten nicht zum laufen bekommen hab, hatte ich dann aber mit acer gelöst  ich mach zz bei der 6801 ca 13,x k ppd also könnte evtl alles passen


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Mai 2011)

Darum hatte ich ja auch danach gefragt ...


----------



## Tanktom (2. Mai 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Mit 8-9h hast du mehr als ausreichend Zeit zur Deadline.
> Was noch wissenswert zur Deadline ist, ist die Tatsache das es zwei verschiedene gibt: Hälst du die 1. Deadline ein bekommst du Bonuspunkte > je schneller die WU fertig desto mehr.
> Hälst du die 2. Finale Deadline bekommst du nur noch die Basispunkte.
> 
> Infos zu SMP-WU's was Deadlines und Punkte anbelagt kannst du hier nachsehen: Folding@Home Stats und PPD vergleich



Ah, danke. Die Seiten habe ich noch nicht gelesen. Im übrigen scheint sich das "Problem" mit den Bonuspunkten erledigt zu haben. Aber die 5870er werd ich nicht mehr rechnen lassen. Auch wenn es mit dem V7 Client mehr Punkte gibt. Aber für die muss ich einen Kern der CPU nur für den GPU Client reservieren. Kostet Zeit für die SMP's. Die 8800 GT von meiner Freundin rechnet schneller....  .
Danke für die Hilfe.

Gruß
Tom


----------



## nfsgame (2. Mai 2011)

Is klar, die CPUs bekommen ja auch mehr Arbeit.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Mai 2011)

Tanktom schrieb:


> Ah, danke. Die Seiten habe ich noch nicht gelesen. Im übrigen scheint sich das "Problem" mit den Bonuspunkten erledigt zu haben. Aber die 5870er werd ich nicht mehr rechnen lassen. Auch wenn es mit dem V7 Client mehr Punkte gibt. Aber für die muss ich einen Kern der CPU nur für den GPU Client reservieren. Kostet Zeit für die SMP's. Die 8800 GT von meiner Freundin rechnet schneller....  .
> Danke für die Hilfe.
> 
> Gruß
> Tom


Das die Nvidia besser unterstützt werden ist ATI nicht unschuldigt dran:
Nvidia hat von Anfang an auf eine einheitliche Schnittstelle (CUDA) gebaut, dafür läuft keine Karte an ihrem theoretischem Maximum.
ATI war der Meinung es wäre besser jede Software so zu optimieren das jede Karte an ihrem Maximum läuft > an sich ein guter Ansatz, aber sehr aufwändig in der Programmierung weil man für jeden Chip für jede Software einen eigenen Treiber programmieren musste > folglich war die Unterstützung sehr dürftig. ATI hat jetzt in der Zwischenzeit auch eine einheitliche Schnittstelle, hat jetzt aber ein Entwicklungsrückstand aufzuholen der sich natürlich auch beim Falten mehr als nur bemerkbar macht.


----------



## davidof2001 (2. Mai 2011)

Ich habe mich mal vertippt beim eingeben des Passkey und da kam eine Fehlermeldung.


----------



## caine2011 (2. Mai 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Das die Nvidia besser unterstützt werden ist ATI nicht unschuldigt dran:
> Nvidia hat von Anfang an auf eine einheitliche Schnittstelle (CUDA) gebaut, dafür läuft keine Karte an ihrem theoretischem Maximum.
> ATI war der Meinung es wäre besser jede Software so zu optimieren das jede Karte an ihrem Maximum läuft > an sich ein guter Ansatz, aber sehr aufwändig in der Programmierung weil man für jeden Chip für jede Software einen eigenen Treiber programmieren musste > folglich war die Unterstützung sehr dürftig. ATI hat jetzt in der Zwischenzeit auch eine einheitliche Schnittstelle, hat jetzt aber ein Entwicklungsrückstand aufzuholen der sich natürlich auch beim Falten mehr als nur bemerkbar macht.


 

da hat wer aber den nl sehr aufmerksam gelesen und gut zusamengefasst
gibt nen bienchen ins muttiheft  

was p00nage angeht: es müsste die langsamere karte iwie langsamer werden iwas bei ca. 60% der normal leistung
ich bin der meinung dass deine ppd für das projekt i.o. sind

wenn du auf 10k ppd droppen solltest wäre es merkwürdig aber iwas zwischen 12,5 und 14k sind meiner meinung im rahmen der unterschiedl. sykonfig´s normal

@ati: echt guter ansatz aber halt iwie nicht durchdacht
@atifolder: ja mit smp ist es echt nicht lustig auf amd´s zu falten liegt daran dass auch opencl sehr(SEEEHR) viel cpu overhead verursacht, evtl helfen systemvariablen(hat das mal wer ausprobiert, zu klefreak schaue?) da könnte noch was gehen

ansonsten ist nvidia cooler was folden angeht(siehe die 8800gt)

mfg und gn8 caine2011


----------



## p00nage (3. Mai 2011)

an was kann es denn liegen das ich seit gestern nur 6801 bekomm, davor hatte ich nie eine ... hätte lieber wieder 6805


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Mai 2011)

p00nage schrieb:


> an was kann es denn liegen das ich seit gestern nur 6801 bekomm, davor hatte ich nie eine ... hätte lieber wieder 6805



Hat wohl einfach einen Overhead an 6801ern - die müssen ja schliesslich auch weggefaltet werden


----------



## acer86 (3. Mai 2011)

Richtig den die gibt es auch viel häufiger wie 6805er wu´s (meine Erfahrung) wobei die Skalierung der 6805er wu´s schon beachtlich ist da macht eine GTX460 gerade mal 800PPD mehr also  rund 12500PPD und eine GTX560 schon 16000+PPD 
bei den normalen 6800er oder 6801er wu´s ist die mehr Leistung der GTX560 relativ niedrig zur älteren GTX460


----------



## Tanktom (3. Mai 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Das die Nvidia besser unterstützt werden ist ATI nicht unschuldigt dran:
> Nvidia hat von Anfang an auf eine einheitliche Schnittstelle (CUDA) gebaut, dafür läuft keine Karte an ihrem theoretischem Maximum.
> ATI war der Meinung es wäre besser jede Software so zu optimieren das jede Karte an ihrem Maximum läuft > an sich ein guter Ansatz, aber sehr aufwändig in der Programmierung weil man für jeden Chip für jede Software einen eigenen Treiber programmieren musste > folglich war die Unterstützung sehr dürftig. ATI hat jetzt in der Zwischenzeit auch eine einheitliche Schnittstelle, hat jetzt aber ein Entwicklungsrückstand aufzuholen der sich natürlich auch beim Falten mehr als nur bemerkbar macht.


 
Jo, soweit ist mir das bekannt. Was mich interessieren würde: Ist was bekannt, ob Stanfort an der DX11 Schnittstelle bastelt? Dann würde sich doch der Käse mit CUDA und Ati Stream doch in wohlgefallen auflösen (jedenfalls für WIN 7). Und wie schaut es mit einem echten 64bit Clienten aus? Wäre doch für sie selber doch auch von vorteil.

@all noch was anderes... Mir ist aufgefallen das die ATI Karte im V7 Client nen x16 Core zugewiesen bekommen hat. Läuft sehr rund muss ich sagen. Mal vom Stromverbrauch abgesehen......  Gibt es ne Möglichkeit auch mit ner Nvidia Karte dranzukommen? Derzeit rödelt sich die 8800er nen Wolf für die paar Pünktchen vom 11er Core... Mal abgesehen davon, werden im Clienten keine Daten angezeigt. 

Gruß Tom

Edit: Bevor ichs vergesse, hat hier schon mal jemand versucht ne Nvidia zu ner ATI Karte zustecken? Hab mal im Netz etwas geforscht und die GTX 550TI oder ne gts 450 wäre recht günstig zu haben.


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Mai 2011)

Tanktom schrieb:


> Ist was bekannt, ob Stanford an der DX11 Schnittstelle bastelt? Dann würde sich doch der Käse mit CUDA und Ati Stream doch in Wohlgefallen auflösen (jedenfalls für WIN 7). Und wie schaut es mit einem echten 64bit Clienten aus? Wäre doch für sie selber doch auch von Vorteil.


 
@DX11 - so einfach ist das nicht/das hat nur mässig viel damit zu tun
@64bit - unklar ob das einen Vorteil für Stanford bringen würde (spezifische Rechenleistung) - es würde aber alle NICHT-64bit-er ausschliessen.



Tanktom schrieb:


> @all noch was anderes...ATI Karte im V7 Client nen x16 Core zugewiesen bekommen hat.
> Gibt es ne Möglichkeit auch mit ner Nvidia Karte dranzukommen?


 
Bestimmte "Umgebungen" haben definierte Clienten - so bekommt nur der *BIG*-Falter den Core-a5
Genauso ist es eben mit der GPU==> 16er ist exklusiv ATI//V7



Tanktom schrieb:


> Bevor ichs vergesse, hat hier schon mal jemand versucht ne Nvidia zu ner ATI Karte zustecken? Hab mal im Netz etwas geforscht und die GTX 550TI oder ne gts 450 wäre recht günstig zu haben.


 
Habe ich "ganz viel früher" mal *erfolglos* versucht
Wird unter normalen Umständen heute auch (noch) nicht funktionieren

Allerdings, mit einem (als Beispiel) MSI Big Bang Fuzion; also mit Lucid/Hydra-Chips onboard wäre es theoretisch möglich
Bloss wird wohl keiner rund 300 Euronen ausgeben nur um das herauszufinden


----------



## kubi-1988 (3. Mai 2011)

Tanktom schrieb:


> Jo, soweit ist mir das bekannt. Was mich interessieren würde: Ist was bekannt, ob Stanfort an der DX11 Schnittstelle bastelt? Dann würde sich doch der Käse mit CUDA und Ati Stream doch in wohlgefallen auflösen (jedenfalls für WIN 7). Und wie schaut es mit einem echten 64bit Clienten aus? Wäre doch für sie selber doch auch von vorteil.
> 
> @all noch was anderes... Mir ist aufgefallen das die ATI Karte im V7 Client nen x16 Core zugewiesen bekommen hat. Läuft sehr rund muss ich sagen. Mal vom Stromverbrauch abgesehen......  Gibt es ne Möglichkeit auch mit ner Nvidia Karte dranzukommen? Derzeit rödelt sich die 8800er nen Wolf für die paar Pünktchen vom 11er Core... Mal abgesehen davon, werden im Clienten keine Daten angezeigt.



Ich denke mal der Umstieg auf DX11 wäre ein Rückschritt, weil der neue x16 Core auf OpenCL setzt, welches extra für Berechnungen auf CPU auch für Berechnungen der GPU entwickelt wurde.

Ich glaube nicht, dass du es schaffen wirst an den neuen Core für die 8800 zu kommen. Selbst wenn die Treiber passen sollten, dann ist es glaube ich so, dass CUDA bisher noch schneller läuft als OpenCl.

@caine2011: Ich hab bis jetzt noch nichts gelesen, dass es möglich ist die Systemvariablen anzupassen. Meiner Meinung nach ist das aber auch nicht ganz so schlimm. Der GPU-Client liefert dann sicher mehr Punkte, als man verliert, weil man beim SMP die Anzahl der Kerne um einen reduziert.


----------



## Tanktom (3. Mai 2011)

Danke für das Feedback.



Bumblebee schrieb:


> @DX11 - so einfach ist das nicht/das hat nur mässig viel damit zu tun
> @64bit - unklar ob das einen Vorteil für Stanford bringen würde (spezifische Rechenleistung) - es würde aber alle NICHT-64bit-er ausschliessen.


Hm, dachte MS () will das für alle Programmierer vereinfachen um die GPU's besser für Anwedungen nutzbar zumachen. Naja...
Wieso sollte 32bit ausgeschlossen werden? Mit Treibern klappt das doch auch.



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Bestimmte "Umgebungen" haben definierte Clienten - so bekommt nur der *BIG*-Falter den Core-a5
> Genauso ist es eben mit der GPU==> 16er ist exklusiv ATI//V7


Schade , Dann sollte ich für die 8800er wohl eher den GPU3 Client einrichten?



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Habe ich "ganz viel früher" mal *erfolglos* versucht
> Wird unter normalen Umständen heute auch (noch) nicht funktionieren
> 
> Allerdings, mit einem (als Beispiel) MSI Big Bang Fuzion; also mit Lucid/Hydra-Chips onboard wäre es theoretisch möglich
> Bloss wird wohl keiner rund 300 Euronen ausgeben nur um das herauszufinden



Ebenfalls schade. Auf die Idee bin ich gekommen, weil ich hier im Forum ne Anleitung gefunden habe, um ne Nvidia als Physix zu ner ATI zu stellen. Allerdings hab ich auch schon irgendwo gelesen, das Nvidia was am Treiber geändert hat um das zu unterbinden.
Mit dem Gedanken mir mal das MSI zu gönnen hab ich schonmal gespielt, genau wie ein Skulltrail Sys. Wäre alles spitzen Zeug. Aber wie du schon sagst, fehlt es etwas am flüssigem .

Gruß Tom


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Mai 2011)

Tanktom schrieb:


> Hm, dachte MS () will das für alle Programmierer vereinfachen um die GPU's besser für Anwedungen nutzbar zumachen. Naja...
> Wieso sollte 32bit ausgeschlossen werden? Mit Treibern klappt das doch auch.


 
kubi hat deine Frage schon teilweise beantwortet - OpenCL ist das Stichwort
Damit die 32er nicht ausgeschlossen würden (also zB. die WIN_XP-User) müsste es beide Versionen geben; ich glaube nicht, dass dieser "Zusatzaufwand" von Stanford erbracht würde - immer unter der Voraussetzung, dass 64bit keinen signifikanten Vorteil bringt/bringen würde



Tanktom schrieb:


> Schade , Dann sollte ich für die 8800er wohl eher den GPU3 Client einrichten?


 
Nein, den GPU*2*-Clienten ==> [URL]http://www.stanford.edu/group/pandegroup/folding/release/Folding@home-Win32-GPU_Vista-623.zip[/URL] falls du VISTA/WIN7 hast


----------



## Tanktom (3. Mai 2011)

Danke euch, das wollt ich wissen


----------



## Frosdedje (3. Mai 2011)

Inzwischen verusche ich, einen Tray-Client für meine HD 5770 mit Catalyst 10.4-Treiber einzurichten, 
aber ich habe das Problem, dass es nicht funktioniert und beim Start dieser Feher rauskommt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Befehlsatz:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


habe ich demensprechend eingetragen, aber demnoch ohne Ergebnis.


----------



## acer86 (3. Mai 2011)

Frosdedje schrieb:


> Inzwischen verusche ich, einen Tray-Client für meine HD 5770 mit Catalyst 10.4-Treiber einzurichten,
> aber ich habe das Problem, dass es nicht funktioniert und beim Start dieser Feher rauskommt:
> 
> 
> ...



wen du mit einer Ati karte falten möchtest dan ist der V7 beta client besser da bringen die ATI´s etwas mehr PPD als mit den v6 client


----------



## kubi-1988 (3. Mai 2011)

Wie Acer schon geschrieben hat, solltest du der 7er Client installieren, dann macht deine 5770 etwa 6k PPD. Allerdings brauchst du zumindest einen neuen Treiber, zumindest den OpenCL-Teil, welchen es auch als extra Download gibt, falls du beim 10.4. bleiben willst.

Der Client braucht dann allerdings einen kompletten CPU-Kern, was allerdings kein Problem sein sollte, da du ja sowieso nur den Singlecoreclient nutzt.


----------



## Frosdedje (3. Mai 2011)

Wird der Beta-Client auch unter Vista mit meiner HD 5770 funktionieren?
Außerdem will ich auf Sicherheitsgründen nicht unbedingt auf eine Beta einsteigen.


----------



## acer86 (3. Mai 2011)

der läuft auch unter XP 
wen du den V7 nicht nimmst macht deine 5770 nur 1500PPD mit den V6 client und das lohnt sich leider überhaupt nicht

ist leider momentan die einzige Möglichkeit mit den ATI Karten zu falten, die ATI Karten laufen zwar im Verhältnis zum älteren V6 client viel besser aber kommen immer noch nicht an eine Nvidia ran


----------



## Frosdedje (3. Mai 2011)

Ich zähle nicht unbedingt als großartigen Punktejäger und von daher würden mit selbst 1500PPD reichen,
aber ich will nur, dass mein installierter Tray-Client  endlich funktioniert und ich mit meiner HD 5770 falten kann.


----------



## kubi-1988 (3. Mai 2011)

Schade fürs Team. Probiere es doch einfach mal mit -forcegpu ati_r600.

@Acer:Ach mit dem alten Client sind 2500 PPD drin.


----------



## Frosdedje (3. Mai 2011)

Guter Gedanke.
Ich hatte das auch getestet, aber immernoch mit dem selben Ergebnis.


----------



## acer86 (3. Mai 2011)

Frosdedje schrieb:


> Guter Gedanke.
> Ich hatte das auch getestet, aber immernoch mit dem selben Ergebnis.


 
wen du eine einfache komplett lösung wie den V7 haben willst dan kan ich dir das empfehlen FAH GPU Tracker V2 - Home

einfach entpacken, starten, unter setup alles einstellen und los gehts dauert nicht mal eine minute und du kannst alle Hardware im Rechner mit nur ein client zum laufen bringen


----------



## kubi-1988 (3. Mai 2011)

Dann wirst du wohl einen neuen Treiber, wie schon in der Fehlerbeschreibung zu lesen. Wenn das auch nicht hilft, weiß ich auch nicht weiter.


----------



## Frosdedje (3. Mai 2011)

Mit dem Tracker funktioniert es jetzt. 
Jetzt kann ich mit meiner GPU falten.


----------



## acer86 (3. Mai 2011)

super

dan happy folding


----------



## T0M@0 (3. Mai 2011)

@Frosdedje: nur zur info (da du ja jetzt den Tracker genommen hast)

deine Verknüpfung war falsch...

Dein "Ziel" war leer, dort trägt man den Pfad zur Folding.exe ein und die Parameter...

Sieht dann so aus:

Ziel: "C:\Program Files (x86)\Folding@home\GPU_neu\Folding@home-Win32-GPU.exe" -gpu 1 -local -verbosity 9 -forcegpu nvidia_g80 -oneunit

Ausführen in: C:\Users\%Username%\AppData\Roaming\Folding@home-gpu-4


----------



## Julian Kruck (4. Mai 2011)

Das mit den Problemen beim A4-Croe kann ich bestätigen. Meiner hat letzte Nacht eine A4-Wu heruntergeladen. nach ca. 14% gabs nen fehler und der komplette pc wurde instabil. gestartete programme stürtzten sofort ab. erst ein neustart konnte das problem beheben.
Hab jetz meinen FSB um 1 Mhz gesenkt, umzusehn obs an diesem liegt.
Ansonsten läuft die kiste ja super stabil. Mit a3 mehrere tage 24/7 kein problem gehabt  mal schauen und hoffen...


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Mai 2011)

Nun, die A4er scheinen wirklich etwas "windschief" zu sein; auch wenn ich bisher keine Probleme hatte

Ist in meinem Fall aber einfach auch so, dass ich so gut wie keine zum falten bekomme


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Mai 2011)

Hatte schon Angst das an meinem Grossen etwas nicht stimmt, weil ich in letzter Zeit ein paar Bluescreens hatte, aber da ich nicht der einzige mit Abstürze bin, wird es auch am A4 liegen der immer genau dann am falten war.


----------



## acer86 (4. Mai 2011)

der Fehler Teufel hat bei mir mal wieder zugeschlagen, heute morgen kamen Sägende Geräusche aus den Keller wo der Faltserver steht,
einer der 12 Lüfter hatte ein Lagerschaden obwohl er erst seit 5Monaten 24/7 läuft


----------



## Forseti (4. Mai 2011)

Weiterführung von http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/folding-home-pcgh-team-70335/152716-projekt-p-18-a-5.html
Die Grafikkarte (Asus DCII GTX580) läuft im Moment mit 950/1900/2304MHz@1,15V, leider scheint mit MSi Afterburner an der Stelle Ende zu sein.   Es geht nichtmal 0.005V mehr, die es vielleicht benötigt um 100% f@h stabil zu sein. Spiele und Furmark laufen sogar noch bei 1050MHz bei der selben Spannung. Wieso die Grafikkarte bei Furmark noch etwa 20°C wärmer wird als in F@H aber trotzdem weniger Fehler produziert ist mir schleierhaft.
Angenommen ich wollte noch 0.005V mehr geben müsste ich das BIOS der Grafikkarte flashen oder gibt es da noch einen anderen Weg?

Was mir beim noch beim GPU Client aufgefallen ist, dass er weiter faltet wenn ich ihn pausiere bis ich ihn ganz ausschalte. Aber dann taktekt sich die Grafikkarte in den Stromsparmodus bis ich den Computer neustarte, egal ob ich ein Spiel, Furmark oder den GPU Client wieder neu starte.


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Mai 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> der Fehler Teufel hat bei mir mal wieder zugeschlagen, heute morgen kamen sägende Geräusche aus den Keller wo der Faltserver steht


 
Alleine bei der Schilderung kriege ich schon eine Gänsehaut... 



acer86 schrieb:


> einer der 12 Lüfter hatte ein Lagerschaden obwohl er erst seit 5 Monaten 24/7 läuft


 
Leider vertrage viele Lüfter keinen 24/7-Betrieb über lange Zeiträume
Vorteil: häufig sind die Teile dann noch in Garantie und können umgetauscht werden 

Btw. sägende Geräusche
Ich rödel jetzt nach "Castle Bumblestein"; meine momentanen Faltergebnisse deuten auf ein fehlerhaftes System hin (oder 2, oder so)


----------



## acer86 (4. Mai 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Alleine bei der Schilderung kriege ich schon eine Gänsehaut...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



leider stellt sich heraus das die teuren Enermax Lüfter nicht 24/7 fest sind, dafür laufen die billigen Xilence schon seit fast 2jahren ohne problem.


hoffentlich ist es bei dir nur ein Absturz und kein defekt, ich drücke dir die Daumen


----------



## caine2011 (4. Mai 2011)

@forseti

afterburner cfg unlocken

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...terburner-nicht-mehr-aendern.html#post2575506

da stehts


----------



## Forseti (4. Mai 2011)

danke ich werde es mir gleich ansehen
gerade wurde ich erstmal von einem blauen Bildschirm begrüßt  Ich dachte schon nach dem erfolgreichen über Nacht falten wären die 1,275V für den 2600k@4.5GHz stabil. Anscheinend wohl doch nicht ganz. Es hat auch die GPU und SMP WU zerschossen und beide fangen gerade neu an


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Mai 2011)

Return from Castle Bumblestein....



acer86 schrieb:


> hoffentlich ist es bei dir nur ein Absturz und kein defekt, ich drücke dir die Daumen



Kein Defekt - gottseidank

Ein System hatte
- keine Verbindung zum WU-Server WDTW (*w*eis *d*er *T*eufel *w*arum); somit keine neue (GPU-)WU geholt
- neue Files für den I-Net-Explorer 9
- eine a4er die sich "abgeschossen" hatte

Ein zweites System hatte
- irgendwie keine Lust mehr - ist einfach stehen geblieben

Beide laufen wieder - hoffentlich "long and prosper"


----------



## Thosch (4. Mai 2011)

Also ich muss sagen das mir so das eine oder andere "Problem" o. Schreckensszenario, bis jetzt und zum Glück, an mir vorbei gegangen ist. Weder hat mich ein Absturz noch der a4-Core "behelligt". Auch läuft der Knecht recht stabil schon länger, wirklich länger als lang. Ausser wenn man unbeabsichtigt, aus eigener Dummheit gg. den Steckdosenschalter tritt ... Aber ich will keine schlafenden "Sachen" wecken ...


----------



## The Master of MORARE (4. Mai 2011)

Hab den Faltserver nochmals optimiert:
Durch Lageänderung in Rackposition sind die Temperaturen der GX2 um 5°C gesunken.
Weiterhin habe ich feststellen müssen, dass die eine karte noch für Anon faltete .


----------



## computertod (4. Mai 2011)

so, lass seit ~1,5h meinen Laptop unter Linux via origami auch mitfalten.
rechnet gerade an einer 634 Abeta42_37dPro und einem ALZHEIMERS DESEASE AMYLOID
beide mit einer TPF von ~12 min.
ist ein AMD Turion64 X2 TL-60 @ 2Ghz in einem Acer Aspire 5520(ja, ein Modell mit dem "spezial" Lötzinn von nVidia )
Temps sind 70°C Kerntemp und die GPU im Chipsatz hat 73°C
mal sehen wies läuft


----------



## nichtraucher91 (4. Mai 2011)

ach 70°C is nichts... mein Turion 64 irgendwas war bei 100°C


----------



## computertod (4. Mai 2011)

hehe, hab auch 2 Wochen nachdem ich ihn bekommen hatte neue WLP drauf 
haben tu ich ihn jetzt seit Februar


----------



## Forseti (4. Mai 2011)

mhh im Moment stirbt gerade jede GPU WU nach wenigen Prozent obwohl mit selber Frequenz und Spannung heute Nacht nur eine von 6 kaputt ging. Kann ja nicht sein, dass 1,15V, gerade mal 10,8% mehr als Standard die GPU an einem Tag degeneriert


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Mai 2011)

@acer86: Hat Hitchcock einer seiner Horrorgestalten vorbei geschickt und der hatte sich einen Lüfter zur Brust genommen. 

Spass beiseite, Enermax-Lüfter sind bis auf den Magma nicht wirklich 24/7 tauglich, man hört es ja immer wieder aus dem Bekanntenkreis.
Persönlich bevorzuge ich die Noctua-Lüfter, sind zwar nicht billig aber allemal ihren Preis wert. 
Was leider aber Noctua bis heute noch nicht geschafft hat, ist ein 140mm-Lüfter mit einem "normalen" Rahmen > wäre meine Traumbesetztung für meinen Mora gewesen. 


@Forseti: Mach es so wie die meisten langjährigen Falter > auf @Stock-Spannung und da testen was das Maximum ist > Ist der beste Kompromiss zwischen Punkteausbeute, Verbrauch und Temperatur.


----------



## Forseti (4. Mai 2011)

Es ist irgendwie ärgerlich, dass zwischen Furmark/Spiele stabil und f@h stabil so weit auseinander liegen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Mai 2011)

Ist verständlich das du deswegen leicht betrübt bist, scheint aber auch bei deiner Karte ein riessen Unterschied zu sein. 
Bei meinen beiden GTX460 sind es gerade mal 24Mhz.


----------



## Thosch (4. Mai 2011)

Wer zuviel verlangt kann auch viel verlieren. Mein Phenom läuft nur 8% über Standart, die GraKa ist ab Werk mit +. Alles läuft stabil, zwar weniger als Max., aber beständig.
Das bekannte Kleinvieh und dessen Müll ...


----------



## Forseti (4. Mai 2011)

naja ich glaube die Graka ist nicht das beste Exemplar. in F@H macht sie immer so ein hässliches spulenfiepen welches selbst ein Raum entfernt zu hören ist (egal ob übertaktekt oder nicht). Beim Spielen/Furmark ist es dann wieder weg  Wenn die 14 Tage Rückgaberecht noch nicht abgelaufen wären (Konnte ich erst spät testen, weil Mindfactory so lange mit der Reklamation gebraucht hat) würde ich sie zurückschicken und eine neue bestellen.


----------



## PCGHGS (4. Mai 2011)

computertod schrieb:


> so, lass seit ~1,5h meinen Laptop unter Linux via origami auch mitfalten.
> rechnet gerade an einer 634 Abeta42_37dPro und einem ALZHEIMERS DESEASE AMYLOID
> beide mit einer TPF von ~12 min.
> ist ein AMD Turion64 X2 TL-60 @ 2Ghz in einem Acer Aspire 5520(ja, ein Modell mit dem "spezial" Lötzinn von nVidia )
> ...


 Mein Asus G71 V faltet fast jeden Tag^^

Die Temps sind wie folgt:
GPU= ~85°C (max. 100°C) tpf von ~5 Min.
CPU= ~47°C (max. 55°C) tpf von ~4 Min.

Ergebniss: 
durchschn. 1850 PPD
max. 2200 PPD


----------



## Forseti (4. Mai 2011)

GPUs scheinen hohe Temperaturen gut abzukönnen. Meine 9600GT lief ständig bei 105°C (75°C im idle)


----------



## PCGHGS (4. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> GPUs scheinen hohe Temperaturen gut abzukönnen. Meine 9600GT lief ständig *bei 105°C* (75°C im idle)


 Heizung ftw!
...reinige mal deine Grafikkarte 

GPU: 9700M GT
CPU: Core 2 Duo P8600


----------



## Forseti (4. Mai 2011)

Ich glaube das lag mehr an der Übertaktung. Ich hatte gehofft dadurch stirbt sie schneller aber nach 3 Jahren ist sie immer noch funktionstüchtig


----------



## mattinator (4. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> Es ist irgendwie ärgerlich, dass zwischen Furmark/Spiele stabil und f@h stabil so weit auseinander liegen


 Deshalb habe ich mir im Afterburner ein (Standard-)Profil für f@h und ein Spiele-Profil gemacht.


----------



## acer86 (4. Mai 2011)

es ist immer so eine sache mit den Notebook zu falten, hab das selber an meinen Notebooks schon getestet, ein Notebook ist halt für eine Dauerfaltlast nicht gemacht weil die Kühlungen meist viel zu schwach ausgelegt sind.

bei meine acer 8942g pendelt sich die temps bei ca. 70C° ein bei GPU only falten, danke den neuen V7 client macht die ATI 5850 zumindest 4260PPD aber man muss das Notebook schon fast am Tisch fest schrauben damit es nicht abhebt


----------



## caine2011 (4. Mai 2011)

@forseti und alle anderen die am rande der stabilität folden: was bringen euch die vielen ppd wenn schlussendlich die wu´s defekt sind und nciht brauchbar fürs projekt?

schließlich wollen wir ja der wissenschaft helfen...


----------



## Uwe64LE (4. Mai 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> ... weil die Kühlungen meist viel zu schwach ausgelegt sind.


 Stimmt schon, aber manchmal hilft es, auf einer Seite etwas unterzulegen, oder- besser noch- gleich das Notebook auf einem stand zu betreiben.
Bei mir bringt das ein paar Grad, selbst wenn ich den integrierten Lüfter vom stand nicht mitlaufen lasse.


----------



## Forseti (4. Mai 2011)

im Moment faltet es wieder ohne Fehler, ich versteh nicht woran es liegt 
Habe für die Nacht mal 20MHz runtergetaktet, worauf die ppd der GPU seltsamerweise um 3k gestiegen ist :I


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Mai 2011)

caine2011 schrieb:


> @forseti und alle anderen die am rande der stabilität folden: was bringen euch die vielen ppd wenn schlussendlich die wu´s defekt sind und nicht brauchbar fürs projekt?
> 
> schließlich wollen wir ja der wissenschaft helfen...



Das hätte ich nicht besser formulieren können 

F@h ist zugegebenermassen eine gute Benchmark - ich habe sie auch schon dafür "misbraucht"
Aber man sollte nicht den eigentlichen Sinn und Zweck des Ganzen aus den Augen verlieren


----------



## nfsgame (5. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> , worauf die ppd der GPU seltsamerweise um 3k gestiegen ist :I


 
So seltsam isses gar nicht. Merkt das BIOS der neueren Karten das da was nicht stimmt, dann geht die Karte in den "Safe-Mode" und taktet sich selbstständig wieder runter.


----------



## Vision-Modding (5. Mai 2011)

Apropos Karte, kennt jemand eine GTS450 mit passiver Kühlung außer die Sparkle?


----------



## Forseti (5. Mai 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> So seltsam isses gar nicht. Merkt das BIOS der neueren Karten das da was nicht stimmt, dann geht die Karte in den "Safe-Mode" und taktet sich selbstständig wieder runter.


 
nein, in gpu-z wurde unter sensoren immer die volle Taktung unter Sensors angegeben.
Heute Nacht gab es aber trotzdem um ca. 5 Uhr wieder einen blauen Bildschirm und ich habe es erst eben gemerkt weil ich nicht zu Hause war 
Daher lief für Stunden nichts.
Schon komisch, denn die CPU läuft schon 3 Voltsteigerungen über Prime stabil und es wurde diesmal keine WU beschädigt. Vielleicht gibt es sonst noch einen Fehler im System


----------



## caine2011 (5. Mai 2011)

leute ich muss euch leider ne schlechte nachricht mitteilen...iwie brauche ich grakas...ich habe ab nächste woche ein neues system und das hat wieder 3 freie pciex16 slots...damit hätte ich 7(!!!!!!!!!!!!!!) freie slots und immernoch ka was ich da rein tun soll...hilfe!

erzählt mir mal was: (kleiner fragenkatalog)

1. laufen 3 gts450/gtx550 ohne tempprobs nebeneinander? 
1a) geht da evtl. sogar ne oc edition?
1b) was meint ihr zu der im vgl. zur gts450glh http://www.pcgameshardware.de/preisvergleich/a621646.html?
2. wie sollte man das nt dimensionieren?
3. wie viel ram braucht bigadv reichen da schon 2gb?
4. was nehmt ihr für platten für f@h onlyserver?/hat zufällig nochwer iwelche alte rumfliegen die er eh nciht braucht?
5. wie kriege ich mein zimmer (14qm) auf temps die nicht für dauerabstürze sorgen(habe schon uvreflektierende vorhänge+ in der nacht fenster auf)
5a) hilft da wakü? weil die zimmertemps net besser werden dadurch oder?
5b) kriegt man für gts450 überhaupt wakü(oder gtx550)?
6. wer findet noch das wir im geilsten f@hteam der welt sind?(*auf die werbung in der print schiel*)

mfg caine2011


----------



## Soldat0815 (5. Mai 2011)

Was macht denn die 550ti für PPD weil P/L Technisch wären 2x460er eventuell besser
EVGA GeForce GTX 460, 768MB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI (768-P3-1360-ER) | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals


----------



## Thosch (5. Mai 2011)

... und ich hätte gern die Umstellung der Rangliste auf "zerfaltete" Projekte !!

Da steige ich auf Platz 42 vor ...


----------



## acer86 (5. Mai 2011)

caine2011 schrieb:


> leute ich muss euch leider ne schlechte nachricht mitteilen...iwie brauche ich grakas...ich habe ab nächste woche ein neues system und das hat wieder 3 freie pciex16 slots...damit hätte ich 7(!!!!!!!!!!!!!!) freie slots und immernoch ka was ich da rein tun soll...hilfe!
> 
> erzählt mir mal was: (kleiner fragenkatalog)
> 
> ...



Ein misch betrieb ist leider nicht möglich bzw nur mit Leistungseinbusen der Karten die weniger shader Einheiten haben,

wen du GTS450 verbauen willst dan auf jedenfall GTS450 GLH die hat schon 930Mhz und macht 9400PPD bei 6800er WU´s und 10400 bei 6805ern

Bigadv wird je nach Anzahl der Grafikkarten schwierig bzw kommt auf den CPU an, man muss es ca. so rechnen 2%cpu last pro Grafikkarte 

Netzteil für 4X GTS450 GLH würde sagen ein 850W gold netzteil sollte da noch reichen

Wasserkühlung für GTS450 gibt es nur GPU only kühler (hab das selber so am laufen) nehmen allerdings 2Slots weg daher kannst du max 4 Karten auf dein MB stecken 

wen du mehr Karten stecken willst dan bleibt dir nur die GTX460 oder GTX560TI mit singel slot Wakü

bei den ram solltest du min. 4gb einplanen


----------



## MESeidel (5. Mai 2011)

*1* denke nicht kommt natürlich auf Karte, Kühler, Luftstrom usw an.
Du kennst das ja^^
*1a* klar die sind ja meistens nicht extrem weit nach oben geschraubt und manchmal ist der Kühler größer...
*2b
2* Also maximal ziehen sie ja wohl 3x 150 und halt das board mit 150 oder so je nach Prozessor.
Bei F@h dürfte das aber noch weit darunter liegen.
*3* 6GB werden empfohlen
*4* 
*5*
*5a* Ja schafft die Wärme unter umständen schneller weg von den Chips.
Aber Preis/Leistung bringt's das nicht wirklich^^
Gut durchlüftetes Gehäuse ist das wichtigeste
*5b* Scheinbar noch nicht.
Schau mal bei Caseking, die haben viel WC zeug.
*6* 

 Bevor du 500 Euro in ein 3 GPU system steckst, Vergleiche nochmal mit einem i7-2600K bigAdv (onbaord GPU) System.
Da kannst die WC auf jeden Fall sparen...

[EDIT]

Oh mal wieder langsam geschrieben...


----------



## Forseti (5. Mai 2011)

gerade 7 Instanzen Memtest mit je 1000MB durchlaufen lassen (alle bis 120%+ Abdeckung) und es gab keine Fehler. Also erstmal GPU und CPU Client einzeln testen um zu sehen ob die Instabilität von der Graka oder CPU kommt? Oder kann ich Bluescreens von der GPU her ausschließen


----------



## Henninges (5. Mai 2011)

caine2011 schrieb:


> 6. wer findet noch das wir im geilsten f@hteam der welt sind?(*auf die werbung in der print schiel*)


 
sign!


----------



## Timmy99 (5. Mai 2011)

Henninges schrieb:


> sign!


 sign!
Bin auf die neuen Ivy Bridge CPUs  gespannt. Die sollen ja nicht nur einen Shrink auf 22nm bekommen, sondern eine neue Transistortechnologie, Tri-Gate/3D genannt. Sollen bis zu 50% weniger Strom verbrauchen (weniger Leckströme wegen Tri-Gates), und bis zu 37% mehr Leistung auf gleicher Die Fläche versprechen.
In der Praxis stelle ich mir das dann so vor: (Gedanken und Theorien...)
Ivy Bridge 2 Core: 2x 3,80GHz, 4MB L3 Cache, 30/35W TDP
Ivy Bridge 4 Core: 4x 3,40GHz, 8MB L3 Cache, 65W TDP
Ivy Bridge 6 Core: 6x 3,20Ghz, 12MB L3 Cache, 95W TDP
Ivy Bridge 8 Core: 8x 3,00Ghz, 16MB L3 Cache, 135W TDP (eher unwarscheinlich und eher im Serverbereich)

Dann wie von Sandy gewohnt K-Modelle, die sich nun noch bereitwilliger auf 4GHz und mehr bringen lassen. 5Ghz unter Luftkühlung ist denke ich keine Spinnerei mehr, sondern ab Ivy Bridge realität 
Die PPD wird denke ich mal auch um ~10-20% steigen im gegensatz zur Sandy. Hoffen wir, dass Intel die 6 und 8 Cores spätestens in der nächsten Prozessorgeneration (Haswell?) breit ausfächert und uns somit 100k PPD pro CPU ermöglicht (sofern sich nichts in der Punkteverteilung ändert, und ich mit meinen Theorien ungefähr richtig liege).

In diesem Sinne: Frohes falten. Mögen wir mit viel willen und Teamgeist die 2 Mio pro Tag zum Standard machen


----------



## Frosdedje (5. Mai 2011)

> 6. wer findet noch das wir im geilsten f@hteam der welt sind?(*auf die werbung in der print schiel*)


Da sage ich nicht nein. 

Und über meine Punkteausbeute von ca. 2000-2100 PPD bei der HD 5770 
kann ich mich nicht beklagen, die ist für mich sehr gut.
Meine GPU wird da auf knapp 82% belastet und kommt auf eine Temperatur von 69-70°C, etwa einige Grad kühler, 
als es bei meiner passiv gekühlten Nvidia GeForce 8400GS bei fehlenden Gehäuselüfter gewesen war.



> Dann wie von Sandy gewohnt K-Modelle, die sich nun noch bereitwilliger  auf 4GHz und mehr bringen lassen. 5Ghz unter Luftkühlung ist denke ich  keine Spinnerei mehr, sondern ab Ivy Bridge realität


Wenn diese Entwicklung so weiter geht, sind sogar 10 GHz Taktfrequenz, die zu Zeiten von 
Pentium 4 und Netburst-Architektur angestrebt worden waren, kein Problem.


----------



## kubi-1988 (5. Mai 2011)

@Frosdedje: Auch wenn deine möglichen ~2k PPD besser als nichts sind, solltest du auf den Client umsteigen. Damit schafft deine 5770 dann etwa 6k PPD. Später mit neuen WUs sicher noch mehr.
Einzig der GPU-Slot braucht dann 25% CPU-Last bei dir, aber das sollte ja nicht so schlimm sein, da du sowieso nicht SMP faltest.

Wäre also schön, wenn du umsteigst. Falls du Hilfe beim Einrichten brauchst, melde dich einfach wieder hier.


----------



## Frosdedje (5. Mai 2011)

Sogar 6000 PPD und noch mehr sind mit dieser Beta drin? 
Das ist ja unglaublich, aber erstmal brauche ich eine Pause nach dieser ganzen Client-Wechsel-Odysee
und schön ware es, wenn die WUs aus dem V7 Beta-Client die gleiche Berechnungszeit mit jeweils 3-4min
oder weniger für einen Prozentpunkt brauchen.


----------



## Forseti (5. Mai 2011)

Im Moment laufen wieder beide Clients stabil, ich verstehe wirklich nicht wieso die zwischen durch plötzlich instabil werden, obwohl die Temps konstant sind


----------



## nfsgame (5. Mai 2011)

Was haste denn für nen Netzteil ?


----------



## kubi-1988 (5. Mai 2011)

Ja zur Zeit sind so 6k PPD drin. Später sollen neue WUs mit größeren Proteinen erscheinen, dort sollen dann noch höhere PPD möglich sein.
Also meine 5770 braucht so zwischen 4:20 und 4:30 bei 860 MHz.

Wenn du noch etwas warten willst, ist das auch gut, bis dahin sind dann hoffentlich die einige Bugs raus.


----------



## p00nage (5. Mai 2011)

AN die die auch GPU3 Client nutzen, bekommt ihr auch nur 6801 ? ich hatte bis zum Mittwoch keine einzige davon und seitdem ich nun 2 Graka´s am laufen hab bekomm ich nur noch 6801 und wollte ma wieder ne 6805 oder so damit ich seh wie sich die punkte entwickelt haben durch den ganzen umbau....

@caine ich finde gpu folding lohnt sich nicht, dann lieber statts den graka´s nen 2600k kaufen


----------



## caine2011 (5. Mai 2011)

@p00nage: ja aber iwie muss ich ja ein bild auf meinen monitor zaubern undda kann das ding auch was amchen  @all: thx für die antworten  @meseidel: das mit den 500€ stimmt aber ich kriege ram + nt + gehäuse +sb sys nicht für 500...


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Mai 2011)

p00nage schrieb:


> AN die die auch GPU3 Client nutzen, bekommt ihr auch nur 6801 ?



Bisher keine einzige ...


----------



## Uwe64LE (5. Mai 2011)

p00nage schrieb:


> AN die die auch GPU3 Client nutzen, bekommt ihr auch nur 6801 ?


 Ich hab ganz selten eine 6801, aber meine Karten ziehen kurioserweise unterschiedliche Projekte.
Die 570 bekommt ausschließlich 6805 und 6806, während bei der 560 vereinzelt auch 10.933, 10.946, 10.978 und 11.241
aufschlagen.


----------



## acer86 (5. Mai 2011)

p00nage schrieb:


> @caine ich finde gpu folding lohnt sich nicht, dann lieber statts den graka´s nen 2600k kaufen



bei mir sieht es immer so aus :





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



einstellungen: Packetgröße auf Normal 
                   Flags: -local -advmethods -gpu 0


----------



## T0M@0 (5. Mai 2011)

p00nage schrieb:


> AN die die auch GPU3 Client nutzen, bekommt ihr auch nur 6801 ? ich hatte bis zum Mittwoch keine einzige davon und seitdem ich nun 2 Graka´s am laufen hab bekomm ich nur noch 6801 und wollte ma wieder ne 6805 oder so damit ich seh wie sich die punkte entwickelt haben durch den ganzen umbau....
> 
> @caine ich finde gpu folding lohnt sich nicht, dann lieber statts den graka´s nen 2600k kaufen


 
von meinen beiden gtx460 hat eine P6805 und die andere ein P6806...

hast du vielleicht komische Parameter drin? ich hab nur:  -gpu 0 -local -verbosity 9


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Mai 2011)

@T0M@0: Für was ist -verbosity 9 gut? 



caine2011 schrieb:


> 5b) kriegt man für gts450 überhaupt wakü(oder gtx550)?


Ist nicht ganz billig, aber du könntest eine Spezielanfertigung machen lassen, Liqud Extasy bietet diesen Dienst an. Ab vier Kühler gibt es 25% Rabatt. 



p00nage schrieb:


> AN die die auch GPU3 Client nutzen, bekommt ihr auch nur 6801?


Zu 99% nur 6801.


----------



## p00nage (5. Mai 2011)

muss ich dann gleich nochma nachschaun und wenn zeit ist auch die neuen wu´s ma nachtragen in deiner liste


----------



## Forseti (5. Mai 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Was haste denn für nen Netzteil ?


 
Ein Cougar PowerX 700W welches eigentlich überdimensioniert sein müsste


----------



## s|n|s (5. Mai 2011)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> . . . Die 570 bekommt ausschließlich 6805 . . .



meine auch

mein Bildschirm hat den Dienst quittiert. Mein Client ist erst mal offline.

Gruß
sinis


----------



## Forseti (5. Mai 2011)

meine GTX580 bekommt 6805/6806 bunt gemischt


----------



## T0M@0 (6. Mai 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @T0M@0: Für was ist -verbosity 9 gut?
> 
> 
> 
> Zu 99% nur 6801.


 
-verbosity 9 soll einfach nur mehr output im LOG geben (ob es wirklich auch funktioniert weiß ich nicht xD)

ich bekomme zu 99% KEINE 6801 XD wirklich merkwürdig


----------



## Malkolm (6. Mai 2011)

verbosity ist irgendwie seltsam. Im 6er client ist die standardeinstellung bei mir schon maximaler Log-output. Im 7er client hat man ja 5 einstellmöglichkeiten im FaH-Control (1-5), wobei 3,4 und 5 alle identische logs produzieren bei mir


----------



## p00nage (6. Mai 2011)

Bei mit war Paketgröße auf Big und als Flagg hab ich -advmethods auch noch weg genommen und siehe da gleich ne 6805 bekommen. Da macht meine GTX 560 aber nuroch 13k ppd ... normal waren 17k

Sogar die 6801 haben 300ppd mehr gebracht.


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Mai 2011)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> -verbosity 9 soll einfach nur mehr output im LOG geben (ob es wirklich auch funktioniert weiß ich nicht xD)



Doch, doch, das funktioniert (bestens)
Ist echt eine Hilfe bei der Fehlersuche (es werden viel mehr Aktionen gelogt die ansonsten im Hintergrund ablaufen)

Ohne Fehler hilft es nix - im Gegenteil - das Log wird elend lang


----------



## Scorpioking78 (6. Mai 2011)

Scorpioking78 schrieb:


> ...
> dann wundert es mich, dass F@H da noch nicht eingestiegen ist.



Ich zitiere mich einfach mal selber. 

Wie mir scheint wird F@H ja doch für einen Einstieg bei BOINC vorbereitet. Zumindest ist es in der Projektliste als "In Vorbereitung" markiert.

BOINC-Projekte

Leider weiß ich nichts genaueres. Aber ich suche mal noch weiter im Netz herum und falls einer von euch mehr weiß, dann darf er es ruhig schreiben.



			
				http://folding.stanford.edu/English/FAQ-highperformance; schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> FAH on BOINC
> 
> 
> ...



Ist ja ganz schön alt, was ich bei Stanford dazu gefunden habe....



*EDIT:* Ich sehe schon, da habe ich ein totes Tier ausgegraben...schade, es hätte F@H sicherlich nicht geschadet.


----------



## computertod (6. Mai 2011)

mal (wieder) ne frage:
und zwar wollte ich heute mal den GPU3v7 Clienten auf meiner 5770 testen.
hab ihn entpackt, eingerichtet, passkey eingetragen, "-forcegpu ati_r700" angehängt, hatte testweise auch mal gpu 0/1/2 dran, er faltet trotzdem auf der 8800GT, wo schon ein Client läuft
gibts da eine lösung?


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Mai 2011)

computertod schrieb:


> mal (wieder) ne frage:
> und zwar wollte ich heute mal den GPU3v7 Clienten auf meiner 5770 testen.
> hab ihn entpackt, eingerichtet, passkey eingetragen, "-forcegpu ati_r700" angehängt, hatte testweise auch mal gpu 0/1/2 dran, er faltet trotzdem auf der 8800GT, wo schon ein Client läuft
> gibts da eine lösung?



Das könnte daran liegen, dass die Zeile  "-forcegpu ati_r800" heissen muss


----------



## computertod (6. Mai 2011)

bringt auch nix, macht trotzdem folgendes:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Mai 2011)

computertod schrieb:


> ... er faltet trotzdem auf der 8800GT, wo schon ein Client läuft



Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass die 8800er im ersten PCI-E-Slot steckt und die flag *-gpu 0* hat
Die 5770 steckt dann folgerichtig im "anderen" PCI-E-Slot und hätte üblicherweise die flag *-gpu 1*

Was passiert nun, wenn du die 8800er raus nimmst und es nur mit der 5770 im Slot 1 versuchst??


----------



## computertod (6. Mai 2011)

die 5770 ist im 1. Slot, die 8800GT im 3.
im 2. ist nichts, da mein 680i sonst nicht startet


----------



## Forseti (6. Mai 2011)

heute Nacht hat der Rechner wieder ohne Probleme durchgefaltet, jedoch sollte ich über eine Wasserkühlung nachdenken  Bei den ganzen Lüftern und Spulenfiepen schläft es sich nicht so gut 

beim nächsten Hardware Einkauf werde ich auch bestimmt nicht wieder bei Mindfactory bestellen, deren Kundensupport ist miserabel aber ich will euch jetzt nicht mit der ganzen Geschichte langweilen


----------



## caine2011 (6. Mai 2011)

ich glaube du stellst den client falsch ein, normalerweise müsstest du nichts machen und keine flags setzen sondern nur auf gpu 1 einen neuen slot einrichten

ansonsten weiß ich nciht ob der msichbetrieb durch den 7er client unterstützt wird


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Mai 2011)

computertod schrieb:


> die 5770 ist im 1. Slot, die 8800GT im 3.


 
... und hat die flag -gpu 0 - oder??



computertod schrieb:


> die 5770 ist im 1. Slot, die 8800GT im 3.


 
... und hat die flag -gpu 1 - oder??

Und dann nochmal meine Frage - angepasst
Was passiert wenn du die 8800er aus Slot 3 rausnimmst??


----------



## nichtraucher91 (6. Mai 2011)

mehr hab ich grade nicht^^

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## Forseti (6. Mai 2011)

meine GPU hat gerade eine WU mit der Projekt ID 11255 bekommen. So eine hatte ich noch nie zuvor, sind die neu? Die WU hat eine TPF von nur 41s


----------



## computertod (6. Mai 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> ... und hat die flag -gpu 0 - oder??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 dann faltet er auf der Radeon, ist ja nur die da


----------



## T0M@0 (6. Mai 2011)

Hatte gerade P10961

Folding@Home Stats und PPD vergleich

gibt wieder bisschen mehr PPD's


----------



## Forseti (6. Mai 2011)

GeForce GTX 580	18586	850	1700
GeForce GTX 460	15369	715	1430

Der Unterschied ist aber klein


----------



## mattinator (6. Mai 2011)

computertod schrieb:


> dann faltet er auf der Radeon, ist ja nur die da


 
Mal beide Karten rein und wechselseitig -gpu 0 / -gpu 1 testen. In einer Kombination wird es funktionieren. Die Zuordnung der F@H-GPU-Nummern ist (zumindest unter Windows 7) nicht immer gleich der Reihenfolge der Karten im Windows.


----------



## acer86 (6. Mai 2011)

@Forseti
ja bei den guten alten Wu´s sind die langsameren karten noch um einiges besser siehe hier Folding@Home Stats und PPD vergleich

bei den 912/925er Punkte Wu´s macht eine GTX460 bis zu 17000PPD

@Computertod 

hab jetzt nicht den ganze thread gelesen aber du versuchst doch gerade den V7 einzurichten oder?  bei den V7 bitte keine flag´s setzten das geht da alles über die slot Steuerung, auch misch betrieb ist möglich v6 nvidia und V7 @ 5770


----------



## Forseti (6. Mai 2011)

Und wie kommt der Unterschied zur Stande? die 500er sind doch eigentlich nur eine Verbesserung der 400er und keine ganz neue Architektur


----------



## acer86 (6. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> Und wie kommt der Unterschied zur Stande? die 500er sind doch eigentlich nur eine Verbesserung der 400er und keine ganz neue Architektur


 
das ist eine gute frage warum auf den kleine bis mittleren Karten die Wu´s besser laufen würde mal sagen liegt an der Shader Anzahl im Verhältnis zum Takt. 
die GTX560ti macht bei gleichen Projekt schon 19000PPD also in etwas 2000PPD mehr


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Mai 2011)

computertod schrieb:


> dann faltet er auf der Radeon, ist ja nur die da


 
Ok, also dann "funktioniert" die Radeon...
Was faltet sie dann ?? welcher core?? welche WU??

Die 5770 hat dann die flag's "-forcegpu ati_r800 -gpu 0" (allenfalls noch "-local") - richtig??

Nun, wenn du die 8800er in den Slot 3 steckst "verliert" er die 5770 und faltet nur noch auf der *N_VIDIA* - richtig??
Hat die 8800er dann die flag's "-forcegpu nvidia_g80 -gpu 1" (allenfalls noch "-local") eingetragen??

Unterstützt dein System (Motherboard) allenfalls keinen *ATI* / *N_VIDIA*-Mischbetrieb??

Wäre möglicherweise mit einer zweiten *ATI* - Karte (oder natürlich andersrum mit einer zweiten *N_VIDIA** -* Karte) zu klären

Versuch das doch mal - wenn du kannst


----------



## computertod (6. Mai 2011)

wenn ich den auf der ATi den Trayclienten laufen hab funktioniert es ja


----------



## kubi-1988 (6. Mai 2011)

Probleme sind ja ganz schön solange man keine hat. 

Ich wollte vorhin ein Video mit dem VLC-Player anschauen, während die GPU gefaltet hat. Satt Video durfte ich mir einen Bluescreen anschauen. Anscheinend gibts da ein Problem, mit dem neusten Treiber, dem Falten und der Vollbildausgabe beim VLC über OpenGl.
Danach hab ich einfach noch mal was probiert. Nachdem ich während des Faltens GPU-Z 0.5.3 gestartet hab und es wieder beendet hatte, hab ich, wie beim letzten Mal, einen Freeze bekommen.
Geschwindigkeitsvorteile gibts durch den neusten Treiber 11.4. von Amd auch nicht, also wer ihn nicht schon drauf hat, sollte doch besser die Finger davon lassen.


----------



## Forseti (7. Mai 2011)

Bigadv WUs scheinen sich ja nicht gerade zu lohnen. Gerade mal 8k ppd mehr als kleine WUs


----------



## p00nage (7. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> Bigadv WUs scheinen sich ja nicht gerade zu lohnen. Gerade mal 8k ppd mehr als kleine WUs


 

kommt drauf an welche  mit viele Ghz hast denn eine laufen gehabt und welche?


----------



## Forseti (7. Mai 2011)

Im Moment läuft Projekt 6900. Die WU ist aber erst 13% fertig. Die vorraussichtliche Fertigstellung ist erst in 2 Tagen 3h. Der Prozessor läuft immer noch mit 4,5GHz. 29281,7ppd statt ~23k ppd für die kleinen WUs.
Der Gewinn ist also nicht gerade groß, dafür dass man unflexibel wird


----------



## acer86 (7. Mai 2011)

29281PPD ist auch viel zu wenig bei der Taktfrequenz müsste dein CPU bei der Wu min. 38000PPD machen hast du die Bonus punkte Berechnen an? wie ist deine TPF?


----------



## Crymes (7. Mai 2011)

Ich finde den smp client einfach nur Mist.
Der bekommt bei mir 4 Kerne und macht nur 480 PPD.
Meine HD 5770 nimmt sich zwar ca. 30% Prozi Leistung, macht dafür aber auch 6000 PPD!


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (7. Mai 2011)

Crymes schrieb:


> Ich finde den smp client einfach nur Mist.
> Der bekommt bei mir 4 Kerne und macht nur 480 PPD.
> Meine HD 5770 nimmt sich zwar ca. 30% Prozi Leistung, macht dafür aber auch 6000 PPD!


 
naja normalerweise faltet man smp mkit passkey udn dann bekommt man mal eben zwischen 2k-10k points je nach cpu und takt.
man muss nur 10 wus falten auf passkey bis man den bonus bekommt

mfg


----------



## Crymes (7. Mai 2011)

Das Problem ist, dass ich schon zu tun hab, die 7 Stunden GPU Faltzrit bis zur Deathline zusammenzubekommen.
Wenn ich jetzt an einer WU 20 Stunden zu Falten hab, dann reicht das einfach nicht.
Womit eigentlich der Unterschied bei einer 0x16 Open CL WU und einer 0x11 er?
Falten tut meine HD5770 eigentlich gleichlang.


----------



## kubi-1988 (7. Mai 2011)

Crymes schrieb:


> Ich finde den smp client einfach nur Mist.
> Der bekommt bei mir 4 Kerne und macht nur 480 PPD.
> Meine HD 5770 nimmt sich zwar ca. 30% Prozi Leistung, macht dafür aber auch 6000 PPD!


Der 7er Client zeigt nur die Basispunkte an. Mit Bonuspunkten (Voraussetzung 10 WUs mit Passkey gefaltet) schaffst du wesentlich mehr PPD.
Allerdings solltest du von SMP mit 4 Kernen auf SMP mit 3 Kernen umsteigen, dann bekommst du mehr Punkte, wenn die GPU mitfaltet.
Je nach Taktrate schaffst du dann um einiges mehr PPD. Mein 555@955@3,7 GHz schafft dann SMP mit 3 Kernen ~1k PPD (ohne Bonus).

Edit: Der alte Core verwendet noch Stream. Ich nehme mal an, dass es bei den Proteinen weniger Schritte sind bis es gefaltet ist. Deswegen sicher auch weniger Punkte.
Welche Deadline meist du denn mit den 7 bzw. 20 Stunden? Die für den SMP?


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Mai 2011)

Crymes schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass ich schon zu tun hab, die 7 Stunden GPU Faltzeit bis zur Deathline zusammenzubekommen.
> Wenn ich jetzt an einer WU 20 Stunden zu Falten hab, dann reicht das einfach nicht.


 
Da versteh ich jetzt grad einiges nicht

Deshalb nochmal die Fakten:

Der SMP-Client bzw. die WU die du damit faltest dauert X Stunden - mit oder ohne passkey

Der Unterschied ist bloss (praktisches Beispiel) dass du für eine 6961 nicht die *552 BASISPUNKTE* bekommst sondern *3280 PUNKTE mit BONUS*
N.B. Laufzeit im meinem Fall (6-Core-AMD) 8 Stunden - das ergibt 9083PPD


----------



## Crymes (7. Mai 2011)

Ich meine, dass ich es nicht schaff, während der Deathline  (3 Tage?) die wahrscheinlich 15 Stunden lang zu falten.


----------



## Crymes (7. Mai 2011)

Mein 955er Phenom 2 mit 125 Watt ist ja auch nich grad der Effizienteste.....


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Mai 2011)

Crymes schrieb:


> Ich meine, dass ich es nicht schaff, während der Deathline (3 Tage?) die wahrscheinlich 15 Stunden lang zu falten.



Was hattest du doch gleich für einen Prozessor??


----------



## kubi-1988 (7. Mai 2011)

Die SMP solltest du sowieso am Stück falten. Aber 15 Stunden Faltzeit klingt schon als hättest du kleiner WUs, sonst hättest du das noch umstellen können. Wenn du die SMP Deadline nicht schaffst, solltest du bei GPU bleiben, da sind die Deadlines länger und gerade wenn die SMP mit längeren Pausen gefaltet werden, verlierst du ja einiges an Bonuspunkten.


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Mai 2011)

Crymes schrieb:


> Ich meine, dass ich es nicht schaff, während der Deathline (3 Tage?) die wahrscheinlich 15 Stunden lang zu falten.



Irgendwie hattest du meine Frage nach der CPU wohl gespürt und beantwortet während dem ich gefragt hatte
Ich steige mal nun kurz in den Faltkeller (da steht meine  955er Phenom 2-Maschine) und schaue mal da nach den Werten



Forseti schrieb:


> Im Moment läuft Projekt 6900. Die WU ist aber erst 13% fertig. Die vorraussichtliche Fertigstellung ist erst in 2 Tagen 3h. Der Prozessor läuft immer noch mit 4,5GHz. 29281,7ppd statt ~23k ppd für die kleinen WUs.



Das ist definitiv zu wenig für die CPU und den Takt - wie acer87 sagte - 36-38 KPPD müssten das schon sein
Was faltet denn noch mit an GraKa's??


----------



## kubi-1988 (7. Mai 2011)

Mit einem 955 auf 3,7 GHz und SMP4 komme ich auf eine mittlere TPF von etwa 6 Minuten bei einer WU mit 585 Punkten. Mit 3 Kernen (wegen dem GPU-Client) sind es etwa 8 Minuten im Schnitt.
Mit normalem Takt sind es dann vllt. so 7 bzw. 9 Minuten pro Frame.

So in de Zwischenzeit habe ich mal gerechnet, wenn du die so eine SMP knapp innerhalb der Deadline schaffst, bekommst du pro Wu etwa 1300 Punkte und ~500PPD.


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Mai 2011)

Zurück aus dem Keller....

PII-955BE (@ 3,6 GHz) faltet momentan gerade:

Projekt 7147 mit 8477 PPD / 3433 (Bonus-)Punkte bei 585 (Basis-)Punkten / Faltzeit 10 Stunden / 2.6 Tage Preferred, 4 Tage final Deadline


----------



## Forseti (7. Mai 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Das ist definitiv zu wenig für die CPU und den Takt - wie acer87 sagte - 36-38 KPPD müssten das schon sein
> Was faltet denn noch mit an GraKa's??


 
Sonst faltet nur die GTX580@942MHz 6805 und 6806 WUs
Ich benutze HFM 0.6.2 um mir die ppd anzuzeigen. Ich denke mal der berechnet die Bonuspunkte mit ein?
TPF beträgt ca. 36min +- ein paar Minuten je nachdem was ich gerade nebenbei mache. Aber über Nacht habe ich ja nur gefaltet, da sollte nichts gestört haben


----------



## Crymes (7. Mai 2011)

Ich hab einen Phenom 2 955BE.
Wie lange würde ich ca. Mit 3 aktiven Kernen brauchen? (1 brauch ich für GPU)

Sorry, hatte oben noch nich gelesen (antworte von E-Mail aus).

Dann werde ich es mal probieren mit dem smp.


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> Sonst faltet nur die GTX580@942MHz 6805 und 6806 WUs
> Ich benutze HFM 0.6.2 um mir die ppd anzuzeigen. Ich denke mal der berechnet die Bonuspunkte mit ein?
> TPF beträgt ca. 36min +- ein paar Minuten je nachdem was ich gerade nebenbei mache. Aber über Nacht habe ich ja nur gefaltet, da sollte nichts gestört haben


 
Ok, die GTX580 "stiehlt" dir schon ein paar Pünktchen - aber niemals so viel
Eigentlich solltest du maximal auf 31-32 Minuten kommen - so über den Daumen

Bist du sicher, das nicht im Hintergrund noch was Anderes an der Leistung nagt??


----------



## Forseti (7. Mai 2011)

das Einzigste was im Taskmanager kontinuierlich CPU Auslastung erzeugt wäre noch der Antivirus. Aber der schwankt immer zwischen 0-1% CPU-Auslastung, also nicht besonders viel 
Die PPD ist jetzt wo ich hier im Forum serve auch auf 26000ppd gefallen


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Mai 2011)

Entschuldige die möglicherweise doofe Frage - aber
Du faltest mit allen 8 Kernen??


----------



## Forseti (7. Mai 2011)

ja, ist auf -smp eingestellt und im Taskmanager werden alle 8 Threads als voll ausgelastet angezeigt


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Mai 2011)

Heute Morgen hat sich einer der beiden GTX460-Clienten auch beim hochladen verhedert, Client neugestartet und er hat die WU sofort hochgeladen. 
Zum guten Glück ist das nicht eine Stunde später passiert > da waren wir für rund 6 Stunden auf einer Motorradtour. 

20min Faltzeit sind dadurch verloren gegangen, der WU-Server hat mir als kleines "Seelentrösterli" eine 912WU geschickt.


----------



## Forseti (7. Mai 2011)

eben als ich essen war gab es anscheinend wieder einen blauen Bildschirm  Dabei lief er jetzt fast 2 Tage stabil


----------



## mattinator (7. Mai 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> 20min Faltzeit sind dadurch verloren gegangen, der WU-Server hat mir als kleines "Seelentrösterli" eine 912WU geschickt.


 
Mein Gott, wie schrecklich. Letzte Woche hatte sich nach der ersten hochgeladenen Unit mein DSL-Router verklemmt, ca. 6 Stunden keine neuen Projekte.
Mein "Seelentrösterli" war die von MSI getauschte zweite GTX 275 mit kaputtem Lüfter. Ist gleich wieder vom Händler zu MSI zurückgegangen. Vllt. habe ich dann doch noch Glück, sie haben keinen Ersatz mehr und ich kann mit dann ein aktuelles Modell mit Kostenausgleich zulegen (z.B. MSI N560GTX-Ti Hawk, GeForce GTX 560 Ti, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI (V260-008R) | Geizhals.at Deutschland).


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Mai 2011)

Kein schlechter Deal


----------



## acer86 (7. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> eben als ich essen war gab es anscheinend wieder einen blauen Bildschirm  Dabei lief er jetzt fast 2 Tage stabil



Schreib bitte mal alle Veränderungen die du im Bios eingestellt hast,

Vcore, Multi, Ram Spannung, Ram Speicher Taktfrequenz usw. 

kenne das von mein i7 920 der war auch sehr widerspenstig beim OC´n erst mit der richtigen kombi aus ram takt und Vcore lies er sich stabil zum falten bewegen, am Anfang ging es mir wie dir erst lief er gar nicht durch dan mal ein paar tage und jetzt mit ein paar Feineinstellungen läuft er immer durch (sofern Windoof mit spielt)

ein problem bei meinen MB war z.b. bei den Betrieb von 3GPU´s beim 24/7 falten überhitzten die Spawa´s auf den MB nach einiger zeit was zu Instabilität führte, was aber mit ein zusätzlichen Lüfter abgestellt werden konnte


----------



## Forseti (7. Mai 2011)

eigentlich habe ich nicht viel verändert. VCore ist auf 1,28V und Load Line Calibration auf extrem. Zusätzlich habe ich noch die Stromsparfunktionen abgeschaltet. RAM und der Rest läuft alles auf automatisch.
Die Timings vom RAM kannst du hier sehen: CPU-Z Validator 3.1


----------



## sp01 (8. Mai 2011)

Test gerade aus, wie ich mehr Punkte aus meiner GTX570 bekomme. Nur so richtig möchte es nicht hinhauen.
Anstelle 12659 sind es bei 820/1640/1900 12798 und das nicht mahl konstant. Genutz wird das GPU3 Konsolen client.


----------



## s|n|s (8. Mai 2011)

Meine 570 kriegt fast nur WUs mit 13xx Punkten, und manchmal welche mit 1280 Punkten. Das ist doch ok. Zum 247 falten nimmt die zuviel Strom imho.

Nur den SMP laufen zu lassen lohnt imho auch nicht, da die GPU in der Zeit zwar das doppelte an Strom verbraucht, aber fast das vierfache an Punkten bringt.


----------



## sp01 (8. Mai 2011)

DAs bekommt meine ja auch oder was willst du mir damit sagen? Ich wollte halt wissen ob nicht doch ewas mehr möglich ist, scheint ja bei anderen zu funzen.
SMP lohnt sich für mich überhaubt nicht, da er nur eine ppd von knapp 4k schafft


----------



## s|n|s (8. Mai 2011)

Ich denke, dass die Leistung von 12000 ppd beachtlich ist.

Mehr geht immer. Zu welchem Preis ist die Frage.


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Mai 2011)

sp01 schrieb:


> Test gerade aus, wie ich mehr Punkte aus meiner GTX570 bekomme. Nur so richtig möchte es nicht hinhauen.
> Anstelle 12659 sind es bei 820/1640/1900 12798 und das nicht mal konstant. Genutzt wird das GPU3 Konsolen client.


 
Also bei 820/1640/1900 scheint mir 12798 PPD doch etwas wenig bei einer GTX570
Allerdings ist es natürlich auch eine Frage der WU

Ich geb dir hier mal meine aktuellen Daten:

GTX570 (EVGA) @772/1544/1900 ... P6805 ==> 13824 PPD

- Wie "unkonstant" sind die Punkte ??
- Mit welchem Treiber faltest du ??
- Wie ist die Voltage der Karte??

btw. Meine Karte läuft in einem PCI-E-2.0x16 @4.0-Slot
Was wieder einmal beweist, dass das für das Falten ausreicht


----------



## Forseti (8. Mai 2011)

Als ich heute morgen aufgewacht bin hatte ich 35°C in meinem Zimmer  Bei diesem Rechner braucht man wirklich keine Heizung mehr im Winter


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Mai 2011)

mattinator schrieb:


> Mein Gott, wie schrecklich. Letzte Woche hatte sich nach der ersten hochgeladenen Unit mein DSL-Router verklemmt, ca. 6 Stunden keine neuen Projekte.
> Mein "Seelentrösterli" war die von MSI getauschte zweite GTX 275 mit kaputtem Lüfter. Ist gleich wieder vom Händler zu MSI zurückgegangen. Vllt. habe ich dann doch noch Glück, sie haben keinen Ersatz mehr und ich kann mit dann ein aktuelles Modell mit Kostenausgleich zulegen (z.B. MSI N560GTX-Ti Hawk, GeForce GTX 560 Ti, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI (V260-008R) | Geizhals.at Deutschland).


Wen der Kostenausgleich nicht sehr hoch ist kann man kaum noch von einem "Seelentrösterli" sprechen. 
Hoffen wir mal das sie keine 275er mehr rumliegen haben. 


@Forseti: Wer braucht den von uns Faltern im Winter noch ne Heizung?


----------



## shorty71 (8. Mai 2011)

Moin Mädels,
habe gerade meiner Frau nen neues Sys. zusammen gebastelt. Habe jetzt ein So 775 Xeon 3340, ein Asus P5E X38 und 8GB 1000er G-Skill Ram übrig. Wenn jemand im Team bedarf hat, kann er sich ja melden.
Preislich gebe ich alles "sehr" günstig her.

shorty


----------



## mattinator (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Meine Falter*

Das Problem ist das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis, die Anschaffungskosten für Mainboard, CPU (Xeon-MP mit hohen Taktraten !) Hauptspeicher (4GB-Module) und Netzteil(e) steigen leider überproportional. Das wird die evtl. eingesparten Energie-Kosten entweder sehr spät oder gar nicht wieder aufwiegen. Außerdem würde ich denken, dass die Stabilität bei höherer Auslastung der Resourcen auch leidet. Hinzu kommt beim CPU-Folding der zusätzliche Scheduling-Overhead für die Multi-Sockel-Architektur. Und "last but not least" verliert man bei Ausfall wesentlich mehr Punkte, Redundanz ist in diesem Fall wohl die bessere Wahl. Was ggf. einen Sinn macht, wäre eine richtige VMware vSphere über mehrere Server mit CPU-only Folding. Allerdings kostet die Software richtig Geld, es sei denn man bekommt VMware als Promoter mit in's Boot.


----------



## mattinator (8. Mai 2011)

shorty71 schrieb:


> habe gerade meiner Frau nen neues Sys. zusammen gebastelt.


 
Das darf meine Frau jetzt nicht lesen, aber würde ich bei ihr auch gern mal tun ...


----------



## shorty71 (8. Mai 2011)

Muah!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Meine Falter*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Darüber nachgedacht - ja; bisher bin ich aber nicht wirklich davon überzeugt
> Hatte nicht nfs auch mal damit "rumgespielt" - und ich meine mich zu erinnern - nicht mit sonderlichem Erfolg...


Wir müssten mal onimicha (Cryano68) mal über die Kosten seines Systems ausfragen, ist ja sehr produktiv.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Mai 2011)




----------



## Forseti (8. Mai 2011)

mal wieder blauer Bildschirm 
leider ist der Bildschirm immer zu schnell wieder weg (weniger als 1s) um zu sehen welcher Fehler genau auftritt 
Ich habe ja die Auslagerungsdatei abgestellt um SSD Schreibzyklen zu sparen


----------



## shorty71 (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Meine Falter*

Faltet er mit nem dual-CPU System?


----------



## sp01 (8. Mai 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Also bei 820/1640/1900 scheint mir 12798 PPD doch etwas wenig bei einer GTX570
> Allerdings ist es natürlich auch eine Frage der WU


Danke Bumblebee, dann lag ich damit nicht ganz falsch. Zumal ich aus einem anderen Forum auch höhere Wehrte im Kopf hab.


Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ich geb dir hier mal meine aktuellen Daten:
> 
> GTX570 (EVGA) @772/1544/1900 ... P6805 ==> 13824 PPD
> 
> ...


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Meine Falter*

Jungs - nur so zur Erinnerung

Es gibt da auch noch http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...rumpelkammer-pcgh-folding-home-thread-ii.html


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Mai 2011)

820/1640/1900  bei 0,913 - das ist eine beachtlich tiefe Voltage; es erstaunt mich sehr, dass die Karte das mitmacht

Versuch mal den Treiber 266.58


----------



## mattinator (8. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> leider ist der Bildschirm immer zu schnell wieder weg (weniger als 1s) um zu sehen welcher Fehler genau auftritt


 
Wenn Du das System überwachst, kannst Du doch in den Systemeigenschaften unter Erweitert, Starten und Wiederherstellen bei Systemfehler die Option "Automatisch Neustart durchführen" trotzdem deaktivieren. Btw. sollte mit entsprechend aktivierter Option ein Eintrag im Ereignisprotokoll stehen. Das mit der Auslagerungsdatei bzgl. SSD habe ich bei mir auch gemacht und beide genannten Optionen sind in meinem Sys auswählbar.


----------



## davidof2001 (8. Mai 2011)

sp01 schrieb:


> Test gerade aus, wie ich mehr Punkte aus meiner GTX570 bekomme. Nur so richtig möchte es nicht hinhauen.
> Anstelle 12659 sind es bei 820/1640/1900 12798 und das nicht mahl konstant. Genutz wird das GPU3 Konsolen client.


 

Mal zum Vergleich meine Zahlen der GTX 570

870 MHz @ 1,013V   15324 PPD bei einer TPF von 1.16 Minuten
935 MHz @ 1,088V   16403 PPD bei einer TPF von 1.11 Minuten

Treiber ist der 266.58


----------



## sp01 (8. Mai 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> 820/1640/1900  bei 0,913 - das ist eine beachtlich tiefe Voltage; es erstaunt mich sehr, dass die Karte das mitmacht
> 
> Versuch mal den Treiber 266.58


Sorry, hätte evtl. dazu schreiben sollte das die Karte wieder runter getacktet ist.
@Davidof2001 Danke, werd nachher meine Karte mal hochtackten und berichten.

Zum zocken nehme setzt ich die Karte immer zurück, bringt ja nichts.


----------



## Forseti (8. Mai 2011)

Danke, ich habe den automatischen Neustart jetzt deaktiviert.
Im Ereignisprotokoll habe ich nachgesehen, aber da kann ich nichts brauchbares finden.

Dort steht nur "Das System wurde neu gestartet, ohne dass es zuvor ordnungsgemäß heruntergefahren wurde. Dieser Fehler kann auftreten, wenn das System nicht mehr reagiert hat oder abgestürzt ist oder die Stromzufuhr unerwartet unterbrochen wurde." und "Das System wurde zuvor am ‎08.‎05.‎2011 um 12:02:12 unerwartet heruntergefahren." Unter Details wird dann noch irgendein Binärcode aufgelistet. Kann man mit dem irgendwas anfangen?



> Binäre Daten:
> In Wörtern
> 
> 0000: 000507DB 00080000 0002000C 03E6000C
> ...



außerdem steht bei "Kritisch" noch


> - Execution
> 
> [ ProcessID]  4
> [ ThreadID]  8
> ...


Wobei bei jedem kritischen Ereignis immer Prozess 4 Thread 8 steht. Heißt das, dass der 8. Thread den Fehler verursacht?


----------



## sp01 (8. Mai 2011)

So jetzt mit screen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Forseti (8. Mai 2011)

79°C ist aber schon sehr heiß bei der Spannung und dem Takt. Meine GTX580 wird gerade mal 75°C bei 1,15V und 942MHz 
Was hast du denn für ein Modell und welche Kühlung


----------



## Uwe64LE (8. Mai 2011)

@sp01
Wie es aussieht, hast du unter precision nicht auf apply gedrückt. Der Takt wurde also noch nicht übernommen.
Ggf. könntest du auch mal GPU-Z zum Gegentesten verwenden.


----------



## davidof2001 (8. Mai 2011)

Ich habe meine nochmal mit der Standardtaktung von 750 MHz laufen lassen und da macht sie gute 13000PPD bei einer TPF von 1.29 Minuten.

In deinem Scrren steht die Karte laut Inspector auf Standardtakt von 732 MHz. Drücke beim EVGA Precision Tool mal auf APPLY. Vielleicht wurden deine Werte nicht übernommen.


----------



## Uwe64LE (8. Mai 2011)

Wenn ihr PPD vergleicht, müßt ihr schon das jeweilige Projekt mit angeben.
Ich hab bei der 570 bis zu 900 PPD Abweichung zwischen 6805 und 6806.

Bei 732/950/1464:
P6805 -> 14.363 PPD
P6806 -> 14.932 PPD

Bei 830/950/1660
P6805 -> 15.576 PPD
P6806 -> 16.404 PPD


----------



## sp01 (8. Mai 2011)

Danke Leute Apply hatte ich wohl wirklich vergessen.  Jetzt sind es 14k ppd.

Modell ist ein EVGA im Rev. Design; damit es nicht ganz so heis wird hab ich den Lüfter man. auf 63% gedreht (57% auto).


----------



## acer86 (8. Mai 2011)

@*Forseti 

wie hoch fällt bei dir der Vdrop aus bei dein Cpu/MB?

Fix mal die Spannung deines Ram´s auf den wert der auf den Riegeln Steht

Wen das nichts hilft geh mit den Ram Takt Runter das hat bei mir auch geholfen den i7 falt-stabil zu bekommen
*


----------



## davidof2001 (8. Mai 2011)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Wenn ihr PPD vergleicht, müßt ihr schon das jeweilige Projekt mit angeben.
> Ich hab bei der 570 bis zu 900 PPD Abweichung zwischen 6805 und 6806.
> 
> Bei 732/950/1464:
> ...




Da hast du recht. Meine Zahlen von oben sind alle von einer 6801er WU.


----------



## Forseti (8. Mai 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> @*Forseti
> 
> wie hoch fällt bei dir der Vdrop aus bei dein Cpu/MB?
> 
> ...


 Spannung, Takt, Latenzen vom RAM sind alle auf die Spezifikationen vom Hersteller eingestellt. Also fest auf 1,5V, 1600 9-9-24. Meinst du runtertakten auf 1333 würde eine Verbesserung bringen?
Vdrop ist schon recht hoch. Unter Vollast schwankt VCore zwischen 1,272 und 1,312. Da muss ich etwas verändern oder?


----------



## acer86 (8. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> Spannung, Takt, Latenzen vom RAM sind alle auf die Spezifikationen vom Hersteller eingestellt. Also fest auf 1,5V, 1600 9-9-24. Meinst du runtertakten auf 1333 würde eine Verbesserung bringen?
> Vdrop ist schon recht hoch. Unter Vollast schwankt VCore zwischen 1,272 und 1,312. Da muss ich etwas verändern oder?



der Vdrop ist schon riesig würde mal sagen das MB kommt da an seine Grenze, und ja das runter takten des ram´s hat bei mir geholfen den cpu stabil auf 4,01ghz zu bekommen (i7 920) probier es doch einfach mal aus


----------



## Forseti (8. Mai 2011)

ok werde ich beim nächsten Neustart ausprobieren.
Kann ich da im EFI noch irgendwas einstellen, um den VDrop zu reduzieren? MB ist ein Sabertooth P67


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Mai 2011)

@shorty71 http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...70335/131329-meine-falter-13.html#post2966699 : Mit nem EVGA Classified SR-2 Board, genau Daten müsstes du ihn selber oder nfsgame fragen, sie haben das Faltmonster gemeinsam zusammengebaut. 
Irgendwo in der RuKa sind die Angaben über die genaue Hardware zufinden.


----------



## nfsgame (8. Mai 2011)

shorty71 zum Thema Cyrano68s Falter schrieb:


> Faltet er mit nem dual-CPU System?


 
Jap. EVGA SR-2 mit zwei Xeon E5620, 12GB RAM, zwei GTX470. Alles Wakü. Gespeist wird der Spaß von nem Cougar GX1050.

HW-Liste

Im anderen Rechner werkelt ein i7 920 mit 3,8GHz, zwei GTX470 und eine GTS250 auf einem Asus P6T6 WS-E, Saft gibt nen 850W Corsair. Ebenfalls Full-ge-Wakü-t


Wenn EVGA den Bug behebt, dass wenn der HT-Takt erhöht wird die NF200-Chips zu spinnen beginnen (PCIe-Bandbreite sinkt extrem - Grakas machen dann nurnoch 50-100ppd), dann werden die 5620 auch gequält.


----------



## shorty71 (8. Mai 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @shorty71 http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...70335/131329-meine-falter-13.html#post2966699 : Mit nem EVGA Classified SR-2 Board, genau Daten müsstes du ihn selber oder nfsgame fragen, sie haben das Faltmonster gemeinsam zusammengebaut.
> Irgendwo in der RuKa sind die Angaben über die genaue Hardware zufinden.



Ah, da wird einem doch alles klar. Geiles System, die "Über"-Faltmaschine.


----------



## acer86 (8. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> ok werde ich beim nächsten Neustart ausprobieren.
> Kann ich da im EFI noch irgendwas einstellen, um den VDrop zu reduzieren? MB ist ein Sabertooth P67



das ist eine gute frage hab mich leider mit den EFI noch nicht befasst, sollte aber eine Einstellung geben die das verhindern bzw vermindern soll, wen es die nicht gibt musst du den Vcore anheben um den Vdrop auszugleichen


----------



## Forseti (8. Mai 2011)

Load Line Calibration ist ja schon auf Maximum


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (8. Mai 2011)

moin moin,

ich hab mal ne kleine frage bezüglich big wu folding.

auf linux rennt ja der a5 core ca 25% schneller als unter windows(core i 7 2600, etc)

nun wollte ich fragen ob man das auch unter einer VM mit linux unter windows 7 hinbekommt.
der alte smp client lief ja auf linux auch schneller und sogar unter vm gut 5-15% schneller.

wäre nett wenn jemand etwas feedback geben könnte.

mfg


----------



## shorty71 (8. Mai 2011)

Die VM mit Linux unter Windows kostet zu viel Leistung, lohnt kaum.
Ca. 20% schneller ist nur unter einem nativem Linux (eigene Erfahrungen).


----------



## Forseti (8. Mai 2011)

Seltsam, die TPF der Big WU ist auf 58:19min gestiegen und ppd auf 15,5k gefallen


----------



## caine2011 (8. Mai 2011)

@linux: atm lässt sich keine V7 installieren nach meinem kenntnisstand unter linux
@vm: macht wenig sinn

@shorty: du hast ne pm wegen dem sys


----------



## The Master of MORARE (8. Mai 2011)

caine2011 schrieb:


> @linux: atm lässt sich keine V7 installieren nach meinem kenntnisstand unter linux


 *Meep* -> Falsch!
V7 ist sehr einfach installierbar und funktioniert bis auf die GPU-Clients.


----------



## caine2011 (8. Mai 2011)

aha deshlab gibt es mit aktuellen build nen installationsfehler der sogar als ticket aufgenommen ist

epic fail


----------



## The Master of MORARE (8. Mai 2011)

So ziemlich, ich hab damals geguckt wie ein Auto.


----------



## Knutowskie (8. Mai 2011)

Ich könnte komplett ausrasten! Bin am Freitag weggefahren und Samstag wollte ich per Teamviewer auf meinen Rechner. Ging nicht. also bin ich nochmal hergefahren... Da hat sich der Krepel schon wieder aufgehangen! Einfach nur eingefroren. Und ich habe keinen Plan, wer dran Schuld ist. Keine minidumps, kein BSOD nix! Mein Nvidia-Treiber is wohl der 266.58. hat da jemand ähnliches zu Berichten? Vielleicht liegt es ja daran. Mein BIOS will nach dem Neustart immer neu eingestellt werden. Das is schon komisch...

AAAHHHHRRGGHHHH!


----------



## caine2011 (9. Mai 2011)

@knutowski: ich fühle mit dir

dieses we war das erste3 wo ich bis auf 2 neustarts und temps wie in der hölle im zimmer nichts schlimmeres zu vermelden hatte...

ich hab den selben treiber aber bei stürzt er ab und fährt sauber wieder hoch...

evtl. ist dein win mal wieder reif für reinstall?

mfg caine


----------



## The Ian (9. Mai 2011)

gibt es wesentliche verbesserungen zwischen dem 260.99 und dem 266.58?


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Mai 2011)

Knutowskie schrieb:


> Ich könnte komplett ausrasten! Bin am Freitag weggefahren und Samstag wollte ich per Teamviewer auf meinen Rechner. Ging nicht. also bin ich nochmal hergefahren... Da hat sich der Krepel schon wieder aufgehangen! Einfach nur eingefroren. Und ich habe keinen Plan, wer dran Schuld ist. Keine minidumps, kein BSOD nix!


 
Kenn ich (leider) - ist mir auch schon passiert - auch ohne eine vernünftige Erklärung



Knutowskie schrieb:


> Mein Nvidia-Treiber is wohl der 266.58. hat da jemand ähnliches zu Berichten? Vielleicht liegt es ja daran.


 
Ganz im Gegenteil; ich habe mit keinem Treiber *so wenig Probleme* wie mit dem



Knutowskie schrieb:


> Mein BIOS will nach dem Neustart immer neu eingestellt werden. Das is schon komisch...


 
UUPSIE - wenn ich sowas hatte musste ich immer die Batterie am Board auswechseln ....



The Ian schrieb:


> gibt es wesentliche verbesserungen zwischen dem 260.99 und dem 266.58?


 
Nein, nur unwesentliche
Der 266.58 ist in meinen Augen aber der momentan stabilste und (im Mischbetrieb GPU2/GPU3) "punktefreudigste" Treiber


----------



## Crymes (9. Mai 2011)

Meint ihr, es ist möglich mit der GPU des AMD C50 (80 Shader, ca. 300MHz) die Deathline des Open CL Clients (0x16) einzuhalten?


----------



## kubi-1988 (9. Mai 2011)

Crymes schrieb:


> Meint ihr, es ist möglich mit der GPU des AMD C50 (80 Shader, ca. 300MHz) die Deathline des Open CL Clients (0x16) einzuhalten?


 
Du kannst es mal probieren, aber die erste Deadline solltest du nicht einhalten können. Wenn ich von meiner 5770 (800 Shader, 860 MHz und 7 Stunden Rechenzeit) und es auf 80 Shader mit 300 MHz runterrechne komme ich auf 8,3 Tage.
Allerdings steigen PPD nicht linear mit der Shaderanzahl an, zumindest wenn man 5770 und 5870 miteinander vergleicht. Außerdem müsstest du den Rechner 24/7 laufen lassen, wobei die GPU in dem Beispiel dann ~220 PPD bringen würde.


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Mai 2011)

Rein leistungsmässig bewegt er sich in dem Bereich vom Intel Atom N550 (etwas unterhalb - schätze ich mal)
Also faltet der C50 wie eine "Netbook-CPU"

Die Onboard-GPU wiederum (AMD Radeon HD 6250) ist um Welten besser als die vom Atom
Rechne da in etwas mit der Leistung von Nvidia's ION Graphiklösung


----------



## acer86 (9. Mai 2011)

Crymes schrieb:


> Meint ihr, es ist möglich mit der GPU des AMD C50 (80 Shader, ca. 300MHz) die Deathline des Open CL Clients (0x16) einzuhalten?



einfach mal testen, wäre mal interessant was so ein GPU leisten kan


----------



## CheGuarana (9. Mai 2011)

Tachen,

mit dem Henne hatte ich heute schon kurz gesprochen.

Ich bin kürzlich(st) umgezogen und habe nun die Möglichkeit einen oder zwei Folding-Rechner gegen eine kleine monatliche Pauschale zu horten. Aktuell sind beide Plätze für Henne reserviert ... aber wenn dieser abspringt ist was frei. Ich halt euch up-to-date


----------



## Knutowskie (9. Mai 2011)

Das hab ich auch schon mal angeboten, aber es wollte keiner. Gerade im Winter wäre das bei mir optimal. Aber es will halt keiner ein paar hundert euro in Form von Hardware irgendwem hinschicken...

Zu meinem Problem: Ich hab jetzt den neuesten Grafiktreiber mal installiert. Mal sehen was damit passiert.

@Bumblebee: Der will nur neu eingestellt werden, wenn der vorher abgestürzt ist. Das ist irgend so ne Sicherungsfunktion die ich nicht kenne. Aber ich hab noch ne Batterie hier. Achtung n00b-Frage: Kann man die im laufenden Betrieb wechseln? 

lg Knutowskie


----------



## Crymes (9. Mai 2011)

Wenn ich das Netbook habe, probiere ich es mal zu testen.

Ich habe auf meinem Mainboard eine Onbioard-GPU HD 3300.
Kann ich die aktivieren und dann mit beiden Grafikchips (HD 5770 und HD3300) 2 WUs falten, oder bleibt dann der Bildschirm schwarz?


----------



## Forseti (9. Mai 2011)

Gerade eben gab es wieder einen blauen Bildschirm. Leider stand da nicht viel außer ein Binärcode und die Tatsache, dass der Computer vor irgendeinem Schaden geschützt werden musste 
Da hat das Runtertakten auf 1333MHz Ram wohl nichts gebracht


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Mai 2011)

Knutowskie schrieb:


> @Bumblebee: Der will nur neu eingestellt werden, wenn der vorher abgestürzt ist. Das ist irgend so ne Sicherungsfunktion die ich nicht kenne. Aber ich hab noch ne Batterie hier.


 
Also wenn du normal beendest, die Kiste absolut stromlos machst (Stecker raus) und ein paar Minuten wartest..
... danach wieder bootest ist alles wie vorher und das BIOS hat nichts "vergessen"??

Dann ist es wohl doch nicht die Batterie - hast du das Asus P5Q Pro??



Knutowskie schrieb:


> Achtung n00b-Frage: Kann man die im laufenden Betrieb wechseln?


 
Ist gar nicht mal so n00b
Habe ich nie versucht / weis ich nicht / ich denke eher nicht / hätt ich nicht den Mut dazu


----------



## shorty71 (9. Mai 2011)

@ Forseti

Erhöhe mal die V-Core, Blaue gibts bei zu wenig der selbigen. Probiers mal aus, die Vcore um 2-3 Stufen anzuheben.


----------



## kubi-1988 (9. Mai 2011)

Crymes schrieb:


> Wenn ich das Netbook habe, probiere ich es mal zu testen.
> 
> Ich habe auf meinem Mainboard eine Onbioard-GPU HD 3300.
> Kann ich die aktivieren und dann mit beiden Grafikchips (HD 5770 und HD3300) 2 WUs falten, oder bleibt dann der Bildschirm schwarz?


Das Board sollte Hybrid CrossFireX unterstützen, allerdings habe ich nur gelesen, dass es zusammen mit Low-End-Grafikkarten der 3xxxer Serie funktioniert.
Du kannst es ja mal probieren, allerdings dürfte Leistung sehr gering ausfallen.
Wenn du mehr PPD willst solltest du probieren deine 5770 zu übertakten. Da bringen schon 60 MHz mehr ~400 PPD mehr. Mehr schätze ich bringt die HD3300 auch nicht.


----------



## Forseti (9. Mai 2011)

shorty71 schrieb:


> @ Forseti
> 
> Erhöhe mal die V-Core, Blaue gibts bei zu wenig der selbigen. Probiers mal aus, die Vcore um 2-3 Stufen anzuheben.


ok werde ich machen, obwohl es schon bei 1,27V ohne load line calibration in Prime stabil läuft. F@H scheint die CPU wirklich zu stressen


----------



## Forseti (9. Mai 2011)

Super, nachdem ich die Spannung von 1,28 auf 1,3 gestellt habe kam diese Meldung beim Start von F@H:
[18:07:56] CoreStatus = C0000005 (-1073741819)
[18:07:56] Client-core communications error: ERROR 0xc0000005
[18:07:56] Deleting current work unit & continuing...
2 Tage umsonst an der Bigadv WU gearbeitet. Sie war schon bei 85% 

EDIT: und 2 Minuten später wieder ein blauer Bildschirm. Ich verstehe es nicht


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (9. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> Super, nachdem ich die Spannung von 1,28 auf 1,3 gestellt habe kam diese Meldung beim Start von F@H:
> [18:07:56] CoreStatus = C0000005 (-1073741819)
> [18:07:56] Client-core communications error: ERROR 0xc0000005
> [18:07:56] Deleting current work unit & continuing...
> ...


 
wenn du eine sandy bridge cpu hast und nicht richtig übertaktest, degradieren die cpus rasent schnell.

und übrigens, 1,3V(ohne llc) resultieren in 1,45V bei lastwechseln(peak), da würde ich auch net lange mit machen^^
jede cpu verhält sich dabei auch anders, ich hab es zuanfang auch net gewusst, aber nun takte ich mit llc um peaks möglichst gering zu halten.


mfg


----------



## Forseti (9. Mai 2011)

Load Line Calibration habe ich auf "Extrem". Ich habe die Spannung jetzt wieder auf 1,28 gesetzt. Anscheinend mag er das zum falten besser als 1,3  

was noch sein kann ist, dass Mindfactory mir eine gebrauchte CPU gegeben hat
als ich den Computer zuerst zusammengebaut habe lief nichts, dann bin ich zum Fachmann um zu überprüfen ob ich beim Zusammenbau einen Fehler gemacht habe. Der konnte keinen Fehler findet und deshalb habe ich alles zurück nach MF geschickt. Nach zwei Wochen kam er zusammengebaut zurück, aber so miserabel, dass ich noch über eine Stunde Arbeit investieren musste, bis er einigermaßen lief. Für den Mist haben sie mir auch noch 69,90€ berechnet (für Montage und Funktionstest)
Die Mängelliste war lang:
- Die SATA6GB SSD wurde an einem 3GB Port angeschlossen
- Die Soundkarte wurde anscheinend versucht mit Gewalt in den falschen Slot zu bekommen, sie befand sich deshalb locker und mit zerkratzter Goldblende im Gehäuse. Außerdem wurde es versäumt das extra Stromkabel an die Soundkarte anzuschließen
- überall im und am Gehäuse befinden sich Fettfinger und und Kratzer
- der CPU-Kühler (Noctua NH-D14) hat eine dicke Delle
- auf der CPU wurde keine (oder sehr sehr wenig) Wärmeleitpaste aufgetragen, sodass die Temperaturen schnell sehr hoch gingen
- der unbenutzte Boxedkühler der CPU war mit getrockneter Wärmeleitpaste verschmiert
- 2 Gehäuselüfter wurden durch schlechtes Kabelmanagement am laufen gehindert
- RAM saß nicht fest in den RAM Bänken
- schlechte Sortierung der übergebliebenden Teile wie Kabel, Schrauben und Blenden
- die meisten Verpackungen wie die der Grafikkarte wurden nicht mit zurückgeschickt (schlecht für späteren Weiterverkauf)

Hatte deswegen auch 2 Mails geschickt, die beide ignoriert wurden... Also da kaufe ich nie wieder


----------



## Knutowskie (9. Mai 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Also wenn du normal beendest, die Kiste absolut stromlos machst (Stecker raus) und ein paar Minuten wartest..
> ... danach wieder bootest ist alles wie vorher und das BIOS hat nichts "vergessen"??
> 
> Dann ist es wohl doch nicht die Batterie - hast du das Asus P5Q Pro??
> ...


 Hey!
Also ich habe den jetzt nach dem Absturz Samstag Nachmittag bis Sonntag aus und stromlos gehabt. Is mir eben eingefallen. Da wollte er nix haben.
Es ist das P5Q-Pro, das seid Jahren schon sehr stabil läuft in meinem Rechner. Das hat meinen E6600 ausgehalten, meinen E6750 und nun meinen Q9550. Grafikkarten hats schon 3 gesehen: 9800GTX+ (lief super stabil); GTS250 (dito) und jetzt die GTX470 (unklar, ob die vielleicht Schuld ist)

Die Temperaturen sind alle in einem angenehmen Bereich: GPU unter Vollast ~60°C und CPU 1.Kern (der wärmste) auch ~60°C.
OC: CPU auf 3,2GHz und GPU auf 745MHz Core/1490 Shader /1701 Memory lt. MSI-Arschbrenner.

Finde, das sind keine Extremwerte und sollte eigentlich nicht die Ursache sein. Zumal das System in der Konfiguration lange stabil lief.

Die Batterie bleibt also drin. Hab auch nochmal nachgeforscht. Is wohl besser das System stromlos zu machen. Dann die Batterie rausbauen und schnell ne andere rein. So kann man wohl Glück haben, dass man nich alles neu einstellen muss. *g*


----------



## Thosch (9. Mai 2011)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Thosch (9. Mai 2011)

@Forseti:  Also DAS ist arg heftig und nen fetten Ansch** wert ... wenn nicht gar notwendig. So geht das nicht.   Service schon nicht mal mehr Null ...


----------



## Forseti (9. Mai 2011)

Ich habe sie bei Gh.de auch negativ bewertet, als meine Mails nicht beantwortet wurden, aber selbst da haben sie es nicht für nötig gehalten sich dazu zu äußern. Da gebe ich beim nächsten Einkauf lieber etwas mehr aus, und kaufe dann nicht mehr beim günstigen Anbieter. Service Level Gold ist bei Mindfactory eh mehr ein zusätzlicher Profit, ich habe jedenfalls dadurch keinen Unterschied gemerkt.
Aber dafür, dass ich in einem Rutsch Hardware für 2300€ bestellt habe, gehen die wirklich sehr schlecht mit einem um


----------



## Forseti (9. Mai 2011)

Die PCGH Server scheinen gerade rumzuspinnen


----------



## acer86 (9. Mai 2011)

@Forseti

kenne das leider nur zu gut, hatte ein ähnliches Problem mit Caseking, hab da zwar nur 2 Grafikkarten bestellt aber eine davon war defekt und nach dem Einschicken zu Caseking kam sie nach 2Wochen Defekt zurück mit der Begründung Eigenverschulden, hab mich dan direkt an das Service unternehmen gewandt und hab sie Repariert bekommen, leider lief sie danach auch nur 2 Wochen stabil, jetzt geht sie zwar noch aber nur in Windows sobald man falten will gibt es Grafikfehler und dan Absturz.


----------



## Forseti (9. Mai 2011)

Ich denke es liegt auch am Fernabsatzgesetz, dass die Händler versuchen zurückgeschickte Ware wieder loszuwerden. Besonders wenn der Händler den Rechner zusammenbaut kann man nicht auf eine Versiegelung achten und man bekommt am Ende noch kaputtgetaktete Hardware 
Als ich die Hardware geschickt bekommen habe, waren alle Komponenten original versiegelt, aber wer weiß was sie während der Reklamation gemacht haben.


----------



## Forseti (9. Mai 2011)

Ich denke es liegt auch am Fernabsatzgesetz, dass die Händler versuchen zurückgeschickte Ware wieder loszuwerden. Besonders wenn der Händler den Rechner zusammenbaut kann man nicht auf eine Versiegelung achten und man bekommt am Ende noch kaputtgetaktete Hardware 
Als ich die Hardware geschickt bekommen habe, waren alle Komponenten original versiegelt, aber wer weiß was sie während der Reklamation gemacht haben.


----------



## shorty71 (10. Mai 2011)

@ Forseti

läuft der Rechner @ Stock stabil, probier das mal aus, wenn nicht, schick den Rechner zurück. Darf ja wohl net war sein, was die sich mit dir erlaubt haben.


----------



## Knutowskie (10. Mai 2011)

noch 2mal zurückschicken. wenn das dann nicht läuft hast du Rechtsanspruch auf Geld zurück. Kauf teure Hardware auch wieder lieber im Laden. Da kann man hingehen und denen ordentlich aufn Tisch kacken, wenn was nich so läuft... Mindfactory hat aber bisher eigentlich immer Lob bekommen in meinem Bekanntenkreis. Danke dass du uns auch mal über Schattenseiten aufklärst. Die werden direkt aus meiner "Liste der Guten"  gelöscht.

lg


----------



## Malkolm (10. Mai 2011)

Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass vorallem Alternate einen sehr guten Service hat, und auch nicht rumzickt, wenn etwas defekt ist.
Wird sicherlich auch an der Größe des Shops liegen.


----------



## The Ian (10. Mai 2011)

mindfactory ist aber auch nicht grad klein


----------



## sp01 (10. Mai 2011)

Alternate hat aber auch dem entsprechende Preise, die unsere geiz ist g**l Gesellschaft aber immer weniger bereit ist zu zahlen. Denke da kann ich das dann auch erwarten.
Hatte zum Glück noch bei keinem Shop wo ich bestellt habe Probleme.


----------



## The Ian (10. Mai 2011)

worin unterscheiden sich eigendlich die server cpu´s von den "normalen"? gleichgetackteten...der preisunterschied ist ja enorm...sind die weniger stromhungrig oder halten länger?


----------



## Z28LET (10. Mai 2011)

Je nachdem, mehrsockelfähig und ECC reg Speicherfähig.
Was sonst noch weis ich gerade nicht.


----------



## sp01 (10. Mai 2011)

Die brauchen weniger Strom, erzeugen deshalb wesentlich weniger Abwärme, weshalb sie meist nur Passive gekühlt werden.
Auch ist die Struktur meines Wissens "feiner", sprich die sind schon bei 22nm oder ähnlichem.


----------



## Z28LET (10. Mai 2011)

Um mal bei Intel und AMD ServerCPUs (im Vergleich zu den Desktoppendants) zu bleiben, hier gibt es noch keine 22nm CPUs. Auch verbrauchen sie nicht unbedingt weniger Strom. 
Die gibts ja auch bis zu 130W TDP. (Gulftown 6Kerner zu entsprechendem Serverpendant.)

Passiv werden auch die Wenigsten gekühlt, siehe Rechenzentren!


----------



## Forseti (10. Mai 2011)

shorty71 schrieb:


> @ Forseti
> 
> läuft der Rechner @ Stock stabil, probier das mal aus, wenn nicht, schick den Rechner zurück. Darf ja wohl net war sein, was die sich mit dir erlaubt haben.


 
ja @stock lief er stabil, allerdings genehmigte sich die CPU da schon 1,248V unter Last


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> ja @stock lief er stabil, allerdings genehmigte sich die CPU da schon 1,248V unter Last



Also wenn deine SB 2600K @stock schon 1.248V "zieht" dann ist da was im Argen

Ich würde nochmal überprüfen ob
- die CPU 100% korrekt sitzt
- genügend (nicht zu viel / nicht zu wenig) WLP drauf ist
- der Kühler (der übrigens ein gutes Teil ist) korrekt sitzt

Dann Voltage und Temp's @stock im Idle und unter Last anschauen
btw. steht die CPU-Voltage im BIOS auf AUTO?


----------



## Knutowskie (10. Mai 2011)

Ey Leute, lasst die Finger von dem 270.61!!! Hatte ja ab und zu mal Freezes und dachte mir, da mach ich mal nen Treiberupdate...
Der neue is ja so ne Pussy! Der freezt zwar nicht komplett, resetted sich aber andauernd bei kleinsten "Unebenheiten". Was soll sowas denn? Hatte heute geplanten Internetausfall wegen Wartungsarbeiten und mir für den Zeitraum 3 WU's vorgeladen (hab ja zum Glück noch die Halde). Aber wenn 3 Clients laufen, kackt der andauernd ab. Auch so ningelt der andauernd rum und verursacht client-errors.

Ich wollt euch nur gewarnt haben! *Win7 x64 + NV270.61 + GTX470 = NIX GUT!*


----------



## Forseti (10. Mai 2011)

nein die Spannung steht nicht mehr auf auto. Die habe ich schon fast am Anfang auf 1,15V festgesetzt, was immer noch stabil lief. 
Wärmeleitpaste war am Anfang wohl nicht drauf, beziehungsweise getrocknete Spuren von WLP. Ich schätze mal Mindfactory hat da eine gebrauchte CPU eingebaut, da ich sie vor der Reklamation ordentlich von allen Resten gereinigt habe. Deshalb waren am Anfang sehr hohe Temps erreicht, 69°C auf dem kühlsten Kern unter Last und 35°C im Idle. Ich habe aber sofort nach Feststellung der Schlamperei die CPU gereinigt und die WLP von Noctua aufgetragen, worauf hin die Temperaturen um ca. 15°C niedriger waren. Mit der jetztigen Übertaktung erreiche ich maximal 66°C auf dem heißesten Kern unter Last. Ich denke, dass die CPU, WLP und Kühler danach ordnungsgemäß verbaut waren. Die jetztigen Temperaturwerte stimmen ja in etwa mit anderen Werten die man so findet überein.
Unter Last schwankt die Spannung im Moment von 1,272 bis 1,314V. Im Idle schwankt die Spannung ähnlich, aber genau kann ich das nicht einschätzen, da er ständig zwischen 1,6GHz und 4,5GHz hin und her taktet


----------



## magic 007 (10. Mai 2011)

Knutowskie schrieb:


> Ich wollt euch nur gewarnt haben! *Win7 x64 + NV270.61 + GTX470 = NIX GUT!*


 
Vielen Dank dir.

Hab seit diesem Treiber auch Probleme, die allerdings nicht zwingend vom 270.61 kommen müssen, da sie auch mit dem 266.58 auftreten.
Siehe http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...aktet-nicht-mehr-auf-3d-takt.html#post2973867.


----------



## Forseti (10. Mai 2011)

magic 007 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank dir.
> 
> Hab seit diesem Treiber auch Probleme, die allerdings nicht zwingend vom 270.61 kommen müssen, da sie auch mit dem 266.58 auftreten.
> Siehe http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...aktet-nicht-mehr-auf-3d-takt.html#post2973867.


 
Ich weiß nicht, ob es vom Treiber kommt, aber meine GTX580 taktet wenn ich f@h schließe in den Idle Modus und auch nicht mehr hoch bis ich den Computer neustarte. Furmark im GPU Idle Modus ruckelt schon amüsant


----------



## sp01 (10. Mai 2011)

Das kann ich nicht bestätigen, hab seit einigen Tagen den neuen Treiber drauf. Bisher keine Probleme gehabt, kann auch daran liegen das ich @Stocke fahre.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Mai 2011)

Heute Mitag hab ich mal durch die angebotenen CPU's einer meiner Hardware-Dealer geschmöckert und bin über die AMD Opteron CPU's gestolbert und bin ganz erstaunt gewesen wie günstig die 8-Kerner sind. Hab kurzerhand mal zusammengerechnet was CPU, RAM und MB kosten würde > 600Fr. bzw. ~430Euro.

Würde sich das BigWU-falten mit einem AMD Opteron 8-Kerner überhaupt lohnen?


----------



## sp01 (10. Mai 2011)

Wenn der Tackt ähnlich ist wie der eine x6 steht mMn nichts im Wege. Ist aber echt verdammt günstig, normalerweise kannst da auch eine T€ hinlegen. Ist aber schon 1-2Jahre her als ich mal geschaut habe.


----------



## Z28LET (10. Mai 2011)

Es war wahrscheinlich der kleinste 8 Kerner, oder?
Der Takt ist bei dem ja recht gering. Daher gibts vielleicht Schwierigkeiten.

Vielleicht kann man die Dinger ja übertakten?!


----------



## shorty71 (10. Mai 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Heute Mitag hab ich mal durch die angebotenen CPU's einer meiner Hardware-Dealer geschmöckert und bin über die AMD Opteron CPU's gestolbert und bin ganz erstaunt gewesen wie günstig die 8-Kerner sind. Hab kurzerhand mal zusammengerechnet was CPU, RAM und MB kosten würde > 600Fr. bzw. ~430Euro.
> 
> Würde sich das BigWU-falten mit einem AMD Opteron 8-Kerner überhaupt lohnen?



Die Taktraten sind zu gering, da schaffste kaum ne BigWu. Und Übertakten ist nicht, gibt keine passenden Boards.


----------



## Forseti (10. Mai 2011)

Ich glaube meine F@H Statistik ist verbuggt 
Voice_of_Truth's contributions to Folding@home
Active clients
(within 50 days) 	1
Active clients
(within 7 days) 	1 
Das kann ja nicht sein, wenn ich mit SMP und GPU falte oder? Durch die Bigadv WU sind ja nur 2 Tage verloren gegangen und keine Woche 

EDIT: Bei einem Absturz ist wohl die config Datei vom GPU Client kaputt gegangen. Er hat anscheinend die letzte Zeit auf anonymous gefaltet


----------



## caine2011 (10. Mai 2011)

ich krieg ne krise mein smp will keine units abliefern und ich hab ka warum....kriege immer sowas wie: failed to connect oder der server verweigerte die annahme  kann mir wer helfen?


----------



## acer86 (10. Mai 2011)

@A.Meier für das Geld bekommst du schon locker ein SB i7 2600k mit MB und Ram und Netzteil


----------



## Forseti (10. Mai 2011)

caine2011 schrieb:


> ich krieg ne krise mein smp will keine units abliefern und ich hab ka warum....kriege immer sowas wie: failed to connect oder der server verweigerte die annahme  kann mir wer helfen?


 
Meine SMP WU die gerade fertig geworden ist, wird auch nicht angenommen
[17:26:57] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)
[17:26:57]     (171.64.65.54:80)
[17:26:57] - Error: Could not transmit unit 02 (completed May 10) to work server.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (10. Mai 2011)

caine2011 schrieb:


> ich krieg ne krise mein smp will keine units abliefern und ich hab ka warum....kriege immer sowas wie: failed to connect oder der server verweigerte die annahme  kann mir wer helfen?


 Kommt öfters mal vor. Schon mal angepingt? Wenn du direkt auf die IP gehst bekommst du ein "OK" angezeigt wenn der Collectionserver läuft.
WUs speichern kann der Client ja. Bei mir unter Linux ist das glaub ich so, dass er sich trotzdem ne neue WU holt, also... einfach warten.


----------



## Forseti (10. Mai 2011)

ich habe gerade mal die Taktrate der GPU geändert während er gefaltet hat. Das ging überhaupt nicht gut und sofort kam Unstable Machine  Dabei habe ich den Takt um nur 4MHz gesenkt


----------



## acer86 (10. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> ich habe gerade mal die Taktrate der GPU geändert während er gefaltet hat. Das ging überhaupt nicht gut und sofort kam Unstable Machine  Dabei habe ich den Takt um nur 4MHz gesenkt


 
das senken des Gpu taktes während des Faltens ist normalerweise kein Problem und sollte nicht zum Absturz des Client´s führen, würde mal behaupten das dein Graka der Auslöser der vielen Abstürze ist.


----------



## Forseti (10. Mai 2011)

Die SMP WU wurde aber dadurch nicht gestört. Wieso sollte die GPU die Abstürze verursachen? Ich hatte jetzt seit Tagen mit dem GPU Client keine unstable machine mehr (seit ich keine 950MHz@1,15V betreibe). Erst als ich gerade den Takt geändert habe ist es wieder geschehen.


----------



## mattinator (10. Mai 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> das senken des Gpu taktes während des Faltens ist normalerweise kein Problem und sollte nicht zum Absturz des Client´s führen


 
Beim Betrieb der Karte im Referenztakt gebe ich Dir Recht. Übertaktete Karten reagieren dabei etwas sensibler, auch wenn das System ansonsten 100% stabil foldet. Hatte ähnliche Effekte auch schon (z.B. Reload der Grafiktreibers bei aktivierter Hardwarebeschleunigung im Browser).

Also besser keine "Experimente" bei laufenden Clients, schade um die Projekte.


----------



## Forseti (10. Mai 2011)

ich habe es eigentlich auch nur gemacht, um zu sehen, wie viel ppd Unterschied 4Mhz mache. Und dafür eine 76% fertige WU zerstört 

Ansonsten könnte auch noch das MB an meinen Abstürzen schuld sein? Gestern kam ja wie gesagt auch ein Fehler+zerstörte SMP WU, nachdem ich die VCore von 1,28 auf 1,3 erhöht hatte


----------



## acer86 (10. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> ich habe es eigentlich auch nur gemacht, um zu sehen, wie viel ppd Unterschied 4Mhz mache. Und dafür eine 76% fertige WU zerstört
> 
> Ansonsten könnte auch noch das MB an meinen Abstürzen schuld sein? Gestern kam ja wie gesagt auch ein Fehler+zerstörte SMP WU, nachdem ich die VCore von 1,28 auf 1,3 erhöht hatte



Durchaus denkbar das Die Spawa´s oder der Chipsatz nee Macke haben, wie sind den die temp´s des Chipsatzes und der Spannungswandler,


----------



## Forseti (10. Mai 2011)

Speedfan zeigt für System 36°C und für SMIOVT4,5,6 37°C an. Ich denke das sind die Temps die du meinst?


----------



## acer86 (10. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> Speedfan zeigt für System 36°C und für SMIOVT4,5,6 37°C an. Ich denke das sind die Temps die du meinst?



ja temps sind ok, ein Fehler weniger, dan kan es eigentlich nur noch ein Hardware defekt sein, MB, RAM, CPU

Edit: Eine sache vielleicht noch, wie sind den Die Spannungen unter last, vielleicht ist dein Netzteil zu schwach, was aber eigentlich nicht sein sollte bei ein 700Watt NT, aber möglich ist alles


----------



## Forseti (10. Mai 2011)

RAM scheint ok zu sein. Habe vor Kurzem 7 Instanzen Memtest mit je 1GB durchlaufen lassen. Gab keine Fehler.
Welche Spannungen meinst du? Die vom Netzteil?

Ich habe mal einen Screen von allen Temps und Spannungen gemacht, die Speedfan angibt.


----------



## Climuff (10. Mai 2011)

Warum wird uns eigentlich das "Hardware Canucks Forum" in 1,6 Monaten überholen? 
Sie haben heute fast 3mal mehr Punkte gemacht als wir. Ich finde das ein wenig viel, denn immerhin hben wir sie doch auch mal überholen können, oder?


----------



## Knutowskie (10. Mai 2011)

zum Thema Taktänderung mit laufenden Clients: hab da auch schon mal rumprobiert und es gab immer Probleme. Deshalb clients zu machen, Takt ändern, Client-Ordner sichern und dann client starten. Falls die WU flöten geht, die Sicherung wieder einspielen und weitermachen.

lg


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Mai 2011)

@shorty71+acer86: Das der 8-Kern-Opteron den ich gesehen habe nur mit 2GHz taktet ist mir schon klar, aber wie sieht das Leistungsmässig aus? Der 2600K ist zwar höher getaktet aber hat nur 4 reale Kerne wären der Opteron 8 Reale hat.
Hab ja nicht gesagt das ich vorhabe einen zu kaufen, frage aus reiner Neugier.  

Meine nächste geplante Anschaffung wird sehr wahrscheinlich ein 8-Kern-Bulldozer sein, laut Asus sollte der auf mein bestehendes Board passen.


----------



## acer86 (10. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> RAM scheint ok zu sein. Habe vor Kurzem 7 Instanzen Memtest mit je 1GB durchlaufen lassen. Gab keine Fehler.
> Welche Spannungen meinst du? Die vom Netzteil?
> 
> Ich habe mal einen Screen von allen Temps und Spannungen gemacht, die Speedfan angibt.



also wen die angaben stimmen sollten von Speedfan da wäre ich sehr erstaunt 

bei 12V+ gerade ma noch 6,49V das ist nicht möglich das er da noch läuft, ist also ein auslese Fehler sieht man auch schön an der CPU temp 128C° und die cors nur 66C°

hast du noch eine Andere Software zum auslesen, wen nicht nimm bitte diese CPUID - System & hardware benchmark, monitoring, reporting


----------



## acer86 (10. Mai 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @shorty71+acer86: Das der 8-Kern-Opteron den ich gesehen habe nur mit 2GHz taktet ist mir schon klar, aber wie sieht das Leistungsmässig aus? Der 2600K ist zwar höher getaktet aber hat nur 4 reale Kerne wären der Opteron 8 Reale hat.
> Hab ja nicht gesagt das ich vorhabe einen zu kaufen, frage aus reiner Neugier.
> 
> Meine nächste geplante Anschaffung wird sehr wahrscheinlich ein 8-Kern-Bulldozer sein, laut Asus sollte der auf mein bestehendes Board passen.



Hier mal ein Vergleich zum CPU den du gefunden hast, ein Opteron 6128 mit 8kernen ist etwas langsamer als ein i7 860 

hier die Vergleichsliste  Estimated PPD with SMP2 Client


----------



## Forseti (10. Mai 2011)

Mhh also CPUID scheint auch seltsame Auslesefehler zu haben. Für die 12V Schiene gibt er gar nichts an und die Ventilatorgeschwindigkeit ist auch seltsam niedrig


----------



## acer86 (10. Mai 2011)

Hast du das Asus PC Probe installiert? was sagen da den die Daten?

wen das da auch so aussieht, würde ich stark auf ein MB defekt tippen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Mai 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Vergleich zum CPU den du gefunden hast, ein Opteron 6128 mit 8kernen ist etwas langsamer als ein i7 860
> 
> hier die Vergleichsliste  Estimated PPD with SMP2 Client


Interessante Liste. 
Wäre allerdings auch schön zu wissen mit welche WU's sie getestet haben.


----------



## Forseti (10. Mai 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> Hast du das Asus PC Probe installiert? was sagen da den die Daten?
> 
> wen das da auch so aussieht, würde ich stark auf ein MB defekt tippen


 
ASUS PC Probe scheint sich nicht installieren lassen, es kommt immer eine Fehlermeldung, dass die Version inkompatibel zum Model ist


----------



## acer86 (10. Mai 2011)

Direkt von der CD das oder aus dem Netz?
bei Asus direkt auf der Homepage wird es leider nicht aufgeführt für dein MB

aber andere sache, kannst du nicht das neue EFI bios im Windoof aufmachen und auslesen? (hab leider noch keine EFI Bios Erfahrung) das wäre natürlich das beste
wen nicht hab auf der Homepage von asus gesehen es gibt für dein MB eine Diagnose tool vieleicht hilft das weiter.

also in etwa sowas : http://www.servethehome.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/ASUS-P67-Sabertooth-Thermal-Radar.png


----------



## Forseti (10. Mai 2011)

Ja die Version ist aus dem Netz. Ich werde mal das Diagnose Tool laden und testen.


----------



## Forseti (11. Mai 2011)

Ok hier die Ergebnisse. Die Gehäuselüfterdrehzahlen werden wohl nicht angezeigt, da sie über einen Schalter und nicht über das MB geregelt werden.


----------



## p00nage (11. Mai 2011)

... mein pc war grad wieder down weis aber nicht warum, bin nur durch p00nage - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats drauf aufmerksam geworden weil ich 0 pkt gemacht hatte ...

14 tage liefs ohne Porbleme und heut nen Bluescreen, ich schau später ma welcher es war.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (11. Mai 2011)

"Down" im Sinne von komplett ausgeschaltet?


----------



## p00nage (11. Mai 2011)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> "Down" im Sinne von komplett ausgeschaltet?


 
jo war wieder nen bluescreen hab windows diagnosefenster noch offen aber gerade zu faul nochma aufzustehen  hfftl läuft er wieder durch


----------



## tom7 (11. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich konnte gestern eine fertige SMP-WU nicht zum Server übertragen. Is ja soweit nichts ungewöhnliches. In der Zwischenzeit habe ich eine weitere WU runtergeladen, fertig gerechnet und erfolgreich hochgeladen, die WU von gestern, die in der Queue ist, wird aber immernoch nicht übertragen! Nach wie vor "couldnt connect to server" (obwohls ja 2 Sekunden zuvor mit der neueren WU ging).
Kann ich da irgendwas machen?

Gruß


----------



## Z28LET (11. Mai 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Interessante Liste.
> Wäre allerdings auch schön zu wissen mit welche WU's sie getestet haben.


 

Es scheint mir so, als ob es jeweils recht "günstige" WUs waren. 
Der Eintrag vom Athlon XP 3200, passt nicht mit meinem zusammen. Soviele PPD hab ich noch nicht geschafft. Bisher maximal 150.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (11. Mai 2011)

tom7 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich konnte gestern eine fertige SMP-WU nicht zum Server übertragen. Is ja soweit nichts ungewöhnliches. In der Zwischenzeit habe ich eine weitere WU runtergeladen, fertig gerechnet und erfolgreich hochgeladen, die WU von gestern, die in der Queue ist, wird aber immernoch nicht übertragen! Nach wie vor "couldnt connect to server" (obwohls ja 2 Sekunden zuvor mit der neueren WU ging).
> Kann ich da irgendwas machen?
> ...



Ist das gleiche bei mir , der Server ist komplett Down. Also warten , hoffen und zusehen wie die Bonus Punkte weniger werden ^^


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> Mhh also CPUID scheint auch seltsame Auslesefehler zu haben. Für die 12V Schiene gibt er gar nichts an und die Ventilatorgeschwindigkeit ist auch seltsam niedrig


 
Und was sagt AI-SUITE-II dazu??



Z28LET schrieb:


> Es scheint mir so, als ob es jeweils recht "günstige" WUs waren.
> Der Eintrag vom Athlon XP 3200, passt nicht mit meinem zusammen. Soviele PPD hab ich noch nicht geschafft. Bisher maximal 150.



Definitiv eine "günstige" - die Zahlen stimmen *in keinem Fall* mit meinen eigenen überein


----------



## Z28LET (11. Mai 2011)

Mein micro WUs sendet er ohne Probs.
Auch die GPU2 WU gestern abend ging ohne Probleme zurück.

Edit, vorhin ist eine WU fertig geworden, sie wurde laut Programm gesendet, allerdings taucht sie nicht in der Statistik auf.....?


----------



## davidof2001 (11. Mai 2011)

Meine SMPs können auch nicht gesendet werden. Aber der Client versucht es zwischendurch immer mal wieder. Werden die Bonuspunkte anhand der Zeit errechnet wann die WU übermittelt wird, oder wie lange die WU berechnet wurde. Also wegen Verlust der Boni wenn er nicht übermitteln kann.


----------



## tom7 (11. Mai 2011)

davidof2001 schrieb:


> Meine SMPs können auch nicht gesendet werden. Aber der Client versucht es zwischendurch immer mal wieder. Werden die Bonuspunkte anhand der Zeit errechnet wann die WU übermittelt wird, oder wie lange die WU berechnet wurde. Also wegen Verlust der Boni wenn er nicht übermitteln kann.


 
ich fürchte die Punkte gehen nach und nach verloren.
Grad hat mein Client es nochmal versucht, die WU geht immernoch nicht raus..


----------



## sp01 (11. Mai 2011)

Scheint aber nur der smp betroffen zu sein, meine GPU flutschen.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (11. Mai 2011)

sp01 schrieb:


> Scheint aber nur der smp betroffen zu sein, meine GPU flutschen.


 Eher: Scheinen aber nur ein Paar Server(wie immer) betroffen zu sein.
Siehe hier: server status for Folding@home


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Mai 2011)

@Z28LET: Das kann ein paar Stunden dauern bis die in der Statistik auftaucht.


----------



## acer86 (11. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> Ok hier die Ergebnisse. Die Gehäuselüfterdrehzahlen werden wohl nicht angezeigt, da sie über einen Schalter und nicht über das MB geregelt werden.


 
also die Spannungen vom Netzteil sind eigentlich noch ganz gut bei 11,8V sollte er noch locker stabil laufen,

Läuft er ohne das die GTX580 falt Stabil? 
die Temps sind eigentlich auch noch OK wobei die Spannungswandler schon ziemlich warm sind aber noch im Rahmen.


----------



## Forseti (11. Mai 2011)

die GTX580 läuf seit ein paar Tagen falt stabil bis auf die eine die durch die Taktänderung während des faltens kaputt gegangen ist.
Die Temps scheinen mir normal dafür, da die GTX ja mit ihren 244W TDP@Stock schon nett heizt  Ich könnte zwar die Gehäuselüfter höher drehen, aber die werden schnell unangenehm laut 

Meine SMP WU von gestern hat er immer noch nicht verschickt. Scheint also ein Problem mit derem Server zu sein


----------



## Z28LET (11. Mai 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @Z28LET: Das kann ein paar Stunden dauern bis die in der Statistik auftaucht.


 

Ja, die WU wurde so 20-25 min vor dem alle 3h Update von F@H gesendet.
Dachte, die 25min müssten ausreichen, damit die schon in der Statistig erscheint.

Naja, egal, dann wirds jetzt in ein paar Minuten auftauchen. Ist ja eh fas nix an Punkten.


----------



## Schmicki (11. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> Meine SMP WU von gestern hat er immer noch nicht verschickt. Scheint also ein Problem mit derem Server zu sein


 
Ja, es gibt Probleme mit einem bestimmten Server. Das kommt ab und zu mal vor und man kann nur geduldig warten, bis der Server wieder läuft. Ärgerlich ist natürlich der Verlust an Bonuspunkten. Stanford arbeitet aber mit Hochdruck dran:

Folding Forum • View topic - 171.64.65.54 - Reject [Emergency downtime]


----------



## Forseti (11. Mai 2011)

die Punkte sind mir egal, so lange die WU nicht umsonst gefaltet wurde


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> die Punkte sind mir egal, so lange die WU nicht umsonst gefaltet wurde



*DAS* ist die richtige Einstellung 
Btw. natürlich bin auch ich vom Server-Down-Sysndrom betroffen


----------



## Henninges (11. Mai 2011)

[ANKÜNDIGUNG]

liebe faltgemeinde, wie dem einen oder anderen bereits aufgefallen sein könnte, geht meine tägliche ppd produktion gen NULL...
das hat zum einen damit zu tun, das die stromkosten so langsam anfangen ein wenig zu "kneifen"...das wollte ich vermeiden.

der user caine hat mir schonmal angeboten, eine oder zwei grafikkarten bei ihm falten zu lassen...jetzt habe ich jedoch die möglichkeit
bei ex-user toxy einen ganzen pc in leipzig unterzubringen...dort wird dann, wenn der user nfsgame den weg zur post findet, ein maximus 2 gene 
mit entweder einer 8800gt + gtx260 oder zwei 8800gt karten für meinen account falten...

einen pauschalpreis muss ich noch mit toxy aushandeln...

[/ANKÜNDIGUNG]


----------



## Climuff (11. Mai 2011)

Climuff schrieb:


> Warum wird uns eigentlich das "Hardware Canucks Forum" in 1,6 Monaten überholen?
> Sie haben heute fast 3mal mehr Punkte gemacht als wir. Ich finde das ein wenig viel, denn immerhin hben wir sie doch auch mal überholen können, oder?



Ich warte immer noch auf eine Antwort


----------



## kubi-1988 (11. Mai 2011)

Climuff schrieb:


> Ich warte immer noch auf eine Antwort


 
Das liegt sicher nur an Beavers_Gone_Bananas. Er macht seit ein paar Tagen 2,5 Millionen Punkte mehr am Tag. Aber ich hab keine Ahnung, was für einen Rechnerpark er dafür nutzt.


----------



## Climuff (11. Mai 2011)

Wie schafft der das denn? Da muss der ja einiges rumstehen haben, oder er hat sich irgendeinen Server gemietet nur um uns zu überholen


----------



## Forseti (11. Mai 2011)

da muss jemand sehr reich sein, wenn er mehr PPD schafft als unser ganzes Team


----------



## kubi-1988 (11. Mai 2011)

Ja oder er hat beruflich mit so was zu tun und "missbraucht" da die Hardware. Vor gefühlten 100 Seiten hat da glaube ich mal jemand von so jemanden berichtet. Er hatte einen neuen Rechnercluster aufgebaut und da mal Folding@home als Test laufen lassen.


----------



## Forseti (11. Mai 2011)

das ist natürlich möglich, aber mit 50000€ könnte er auch genug PCs bauen die eine solche PPD erreichen im 24/7 oder?


----------



## Climuff (11. Mai 2011)

man kann sich doch auch gan einfach Server mit viel Leistung mieten. Dann mit root rechten folding@Home installieren und fertig


----------



## Forseti (11. Mai 2011)

Naja ein Server mit der ppd Leistung von 125 übertakteten GTX 580 oder ~80 übertakteten 2600K wird nicht billig kommen


----------



## haha (11. Mai 2011)

Beavers_Gone_Bananas ist eine Faltaktion von den Hardware Canucks ganz in der Art PCGH Team Account und anscheinend ist die Aktion ganz erfolgreich ... nachzulesen ist dies in deren Forum. Mfg


----------



## Frosdedje (11. Mai 2011)

Habe jetzt ein dickes Problem:
Jetzt kriege ich auf einmal keine WUs mehr zu falten und meine Console sieht so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was kann ich da tun?


----------



## Climuff (11. Mai 2011)

Vielleicht hat der Server von Folding@Home mal wieder Probleme?


----------



## caine2011 (11. Mai 2011)

nichts außer den client immer mal wieder neustarten damit er öfter das ganze probiert


----------



## Forseti (11. Mai 2011)

er hat es eben geschafft meine SMP WU von gestern hochzuladen


----------



## tom7 (11. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> er hat es eben geschafft meine SMP WU von gestern hochzuladen



Bei mir auch endlich!! Mal schauen wie viele Punkte es noch gibt..


----------



## nichtraucher91 (11. Mai 2011)

ähhhhhhhhhhmmmmmmm
ich hab mir grade eine P6041 eingefangen. Ich hab mal grob überschlagen. ich werde die WU nicht vor der DL (6Tage) durchgebügelt haben. oO
Ich werde die nächsten Tage so einige hunderte Bilder bearbeiten und kann deshalb die Priorität des Clients nicht auf hoch setzen, da ich die Rechenleistung vorwiegend für PS brauchen werde.
außerdem ist mein Lappy Mediacenter für die Abendlichen HD-Filme. da ist der Client meist aus oder auf niedrig. 

Darf ich die WU jetzt kicken und mir eine neue ziehen?


----------



## Forseti (11. Mai 2011)

Ich habe gerade auch eine 6041, TPF ist 2,5min. Wenn du dafür 6 Tage brauchst muss deine CPU aber sehr langsam sein. Sind die Laptop CPUs so unbrauchbar zum falten?


----------



## sp01 (11. Mai 2011)

Meiner ja, der C2D wird wirklich sehr warm. Ich könnte mir vorstellen das er unter ungünstigen Bedingungen Runtertacktet um nicht kaputt zu gehen.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (11. Mai 2011)

@forseti 
CPU - i3 380M 
FAH ist nicht die einzige Aufgabe. Wie schon gesagt. PS und Filme gelegentlich. iTunes immer. 
die TPF liegt bei >40min....... dann nur ~10h am Tag und das auch nur wenn mein Lappy zuhause ist - ich es also nicht mitnehme.


----------



## Forseti (11. Mai 2011)

~67 Stunden Faltzeit kommt mir trotzdem lang vor. Aber er hat ja auch nur 2,53GHz bei 2 Kernen und 4 Threads also könnte es hinkommen.


----------



## acer86 (11. Mai 2011)

Notebook CPU´s sind halt auf Stromsparen ausgelegt und eignen sich nur bedingt zum falten, Vorallem wegen den Temp´s ist es meist nicht zu empfehlen mit den Notebook zu Falten.

z.b. mein Notebook hab ich Testweiße auch mal falten lassen, der i7 720Qm bringt auch nur kanpp 7000PPD meist so um 6800PPD, leider gehen die Temp´s auch in ein Bereich den ich mein NB nicht lange antun will.


----------



## T0M@0 (11. Mai 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> hier die Vergleichsliste  Estimated PPD with SMP2 Client


 
Ich wollte hier auch nochmal erwähnen, dass diese Liste fürn PoPo ist. Der Typ hat anhand der Passmark CPU HighScore Liste (PassMark Software - CPU Benchmark Charts) die PPD berechnet 

Steht ja auch in dem ersten Satz: "Using the Passmark CPU Benchmark and comparing a ratio between them and my own CPU, I have roughly calculated the time per frame for each cpu. Then using the formula's used within the SMP2 Calculator, I was able to get a rough estimate of the PPD's for each CPU."

also total fail


----------



## acer86 (11. Mai 2011)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Ich wollte hier auch nochmal erwähnen, dass diese Liste fürn PoPo ist. Der Typ hat anhand der Passmark CPU HighScore Liste (PassMark Software - CPU Benchmark Charts) die PPD berechnet
> 
> Steht ja auch in dem ersten Satz: "Using the Passmark CPU Benchmark and comparing a ratio between them and my own CPU, I have roughly calculated the time per frame for each cpu. Then using the formula's used within the SMP2 Calculator, I was able to get a rough estimate of the PPD's for each CPU."
> 
> also total fail



Ah ok, dan nehmen ich alles zurück, hab nur schnell die liste ge-googlet und nicht weiter drauf geachtet  Sorry


----------



## davidof2001 (11. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> Naja ein Server mit der ppd Leistung von 125 übertakteten GTX 580 oder ~80 übertakteten 2600K wird nicht billig kommen


 

Der zz9pzza hat auch so einen Rechenpark auf Arbeit zu stehen. Ich habe in irgendeinem Forum gelesen das etwas über 2000 CPUs (oder waren es einzelne Kerne?) am laufen hatte. Das waren über 10 Mio Punkte am Tag. Das nenn ich krass.


----------



## Forseti (11. Mai 2011)

Schade, dass er anscheinend damit nicht 24/7 falten kann


----------



## Empirelord (12. Mai 2011)

"So I am breaking in three racks, each rack has 4 chassis ,each chassis has 14 blades. Each blade is a dual processor machine with 6 cores per processor and 36gig of RAM.[...] Each chassis is drawing about 3KW right now." --zz9pzza

Circa 90000Euro Stromrechnung im Jahr bei 24/7 folding.

P.S: Was macht ein e-350 eigentlich so an ppd?


----------



## davidof2001 (12. Mai 2011)

Empirelord schrieb:


> "So I am breaking in three racks, each rack has 4 chassis ,each chassis has 14 blades. Each blade is a dual processor machine with 6 cores per processor and 36gig of RAM.[...] Each chassis is drawing about 3KW right now." --zz9pzza
> 
> Circa 90000Euro Stromrechnung im Jahr bei 24/7 folding.



Genau den Beitrag meinte ich. Und das sind 336 6-Kerner.


----------



## Knutowskie (12. Mai 2011)

36KW ...alter!


----------



## acer86 (12. Mai 2011)

Knutowskie schrieb:


> 36KW ...alter!



Fast wie bei Bumble


----------



## Bumblebee (12. Mai 2011)

Knutowskie schrieb:


> 36KW ...alter!


 
Tja - da seh sogar ich dagegen "mager" aus

Und er gewinnt erst noch den (ungefähren) Leistungsvergleich

3,744,803 erfaltet mit 36'000 Watt ergibt 104,022 PPD pro Watt <== "er"
0,406,989 erfaltet mit 04'500 Watt ergibt 090,422 PPD pro Watt <== "ich"


----------



## Lorin (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Folding@Home-PCs*

Du hast die GTX570 per Adapter ans Netzteil angehängt? Das hab ich so auch noch nicht gesehen  PCI-E-Stecker verloren gegangen?


----------



## p00nage (12. Mai 2011)

Ich muss auch ma messen was meiner aus der Dose zieht, die gtx260 hat dem ppd/watt verhältnis aufjedenfall nicht gut getan


----------



## shorty71 (12. Mai 2011)

Grafikkarten im allgemeinen haben kein gutes PPD/Watt Verhältnis.


----------



## Z28LET (12. Mai 2011)

Bei mir sind im Leerlauf 95Watt und wenn die GTX260 faltet so run 170-175Watt.

Sys wie im Profil, also i7 860, P55-GD65, 4GB Ram, Cougar CM550.


----------



## tom7 (12. Mai 2011)

shorty71 schrieb:


> Grafikkarten im allgemeinen haben kein gutes PPD/Watt Verhältnis.


 
Wenn man mal von i7-2600k absieht, haben viele Grafikkarten ein besseres Verhältnis als die CPUs!


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (12. Mai 2011)

jede i7 cpu von intel ist in der lage im wattbereich von 95-130watt von 25k ppd bis 50kppd und mehr zu generieren.
selnbst viele i5 sidn in der lage bei 65-95watt zwischen 12k ppd bis 24k ppd zu generieren.

und ich hab mal nur die tdp angaben zu rate gezogen, der reale folding verbrauch liegt ja gut nen stück darunter.

cpus haben das weit aus beste ppd/watt verhältnis.

natürlich schaffen das die cpus von amd nicht, bei so wenig verbrauch so viel ppd durchsatz zu generieren, aber amd kauft man sich auch nicht wegen dem watt/leistungs verhältnis.


mfg


----------



## p00nage (12. Mai 2011)

tom7 schrieb:


> Wenn man mal von i7-2600k absieht, haben viele Grafikkarten ein besseres Verhältnis als die CPUs!


 Wurde leider falsch verstanden ^^ Dadurch das ich nun 2 Graka am laufen hab macht die gtx560 komischerweise 3-4k weniger ppd. Cpu kann ich nicht genau sagen da ich davor zu wenig big Wu´s hatte


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (12. Mai 2011)

Keine Ahnung ob das schon jemand gepostet hat : [H]ard|Forum - View Single Post - need help with setting up offline folding - need smp! got 64 x7560 cores sat idle


----------



## tom7 (12. Mai 2011)

Wahrscheinlich kann man das nicht so verallgemeinern. Je nach dem welche Komponenten von welchem Hersteller miteinander verglichen werden, fällt das Ergebnis anders aus. Meiner Meinung nach ist es zumindest nicht so wie Shorty es formuliert hat, dass Grakas kein gutes PPD/Watt Verhältnis haben.

PS: Wieso produzierst du nichts mehr xXx?


----------



## mattinator (12. Mai 2011)

xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> cpus haben das weit aus beste ppd/watt verhältnis.


 
Das stimmt aber nur bei -bigadv und dann auch nur mit nahezu 24/7. Ohne die Boni sind die CPU's dann doch nicht so effizient, zumindest im Vergleich zu bestimmten NVIDIA-Grafikkarten.


----------



## The Ian (12. Mai 2011)

Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung ob das schon jemand gepostet hat : [H]ard|Forum - View Single Post - need help with setting up offline folding - need smp! got 64 x7560 cores sat idle


 
wasn das, dass das alle cores zusammenfasst...ein cloudserverrack?! oder wie macht der gute das?


----------



## T0M@0 (12. Mai 2011)

für 64 CPUs ist eine TPF von 10Minuten aber ziemlich schlecht 

@The Ian: Ist bestimmt ein BladeCenter


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (12. Mai 2011)

The Ian schrieb:


> wasn das, dass das alle cores zusammenfasst...ein cloudserverrack?! oder wie macht der gute das?


 
Das sind 8 Nehalem EX CPUs auf einem Board -> 64 Cores 128 Threads , bissl was über 1,8 TB RAM. Eigentlich das obere Ende der Server von Intel , was derzeit lieferbar ist. Mit Westmere EX werden ja 80Cores/160 Threads möglich sein.

Edit:Bin mir nicht ob auf einem Board , ich vermute eher 2X 4 CPUs.


----------



## Frosdedje (12. Mai 2011)

Endlich die 5000er-Marke erreicht und sogar exakt 5000 Punkte geschafft. 
(Aber die Statistiken von folding.extremeoverclocking laufen immer noch hinter her. )


----------



## T0M@0 (12. Mai 2011)

der hat sogar zugriff auf 8x Tesla [H]ard|Forum - View Single Post - need help with setting up offline folding - need smp! got 64 x7560 cores sat idle  

Der Server ist übrigens ein HP ProLiant DL980 G7
YouTube - HP PREMA Architecture and HP ProLiant DL980 G7


----------



## T0M@0 (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Folding@Home-PCs*



Lorin schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen was das für ein Gehäuse ist? Mir gefällt das mit den Kabeldurchführungen neben dem MB sehr gut....


Fractal Define XL 

Das Kabelmanagement ist in der tat sehr gut, bin zufrieden mit dem Gehäuse 



Z28LET schrieb:


> Ohne es genau zu wissen, würde ich auf Fractal Define XL schätzen.







Lorin schrieb:


> Du hast die GTX570 per Adapter ans Netzteil angehängt? Das hab ich so auch noch nicht gesehen  PCI-E-Stecker verloren gegangen?


Es gibt Netzteile die sowas nicht haben


----------



## acer86 (12. Mai 2011)

Und hier mal eine Video von Den HP Server von Innen,  YouTube - A look at HP's new DL980 mega-server

Hammer teil, aber bei den wenigen platz im case wird der sicher gut warm, damit kannste ein Einfamilienhaus Heizen

Edit: ob wir die mal ein tag überzeugen könnten für uns zu falten, dan könnten wir alle erst ma ein jahr pause machen mit falten und wären immer noch Rang 1
YouTube - CERN: server farm


----------



## sp01 (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Folding@Home-PCs*



Lorin schrieb:


> Du hast die GTX570 per Adapter ans Netzteil angehängt? Das hab ich so auch noch nicht gesehen  PCI-E-Stecker verloren gegangen?


 


T0M@0 schrieb:


> Es gibt Netzteile die sowas nicht haben


Nein, haben tun tud es das schon, nur sind die PCI-E Stecker verschieden - siehe sp's mode(sig).


----------



## mattinator (12. Mai 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> ob wir die mal ein tag überzeugen könnten für uns zu falten, dan könnten wir alle erst ma ein jahr pause machen mit falten und wären immer noch Rang 1
> YouTube - CERN: server farm


 
Vllt. wären die (mal abgesehen von Sicherheitsaspekten) daran interessiert, für einen Tag die komplette Folding-Leistung zu haben.


----------



## p00nage (12. Mai 2011)

Hatte grad PC ma down um die Stromkabel ordentlich zu verlegen jedoch hab ich mein Strommessgerät net gefunden ... wollte eig gleich ma messen was er so verbraucht. Kann da jmd nen gutes/günstiges am besten bei Conrad oder amazon etc empfehlen ?

Und kann es sein das nen PC nur durch einer Offenen Seitenwand 10° kälter ist ? muss anscheinend unbedingt ma Kabel kürzen.


----------



## sp01 (12. Mai 2011)

Kann durchaus sein, dann würd ich aber die Belüftung im Gehäuse optimieren. Weil dann passiert (bei offener Seitenwand) genau das Gegnteil.


----------



## p00nage (12. Mai 2011)

wo bekomm ich denn Ersatzkabel für ein Seasonic x 760 her weil möchte halt nicht das Original zu sehr modden  Weil die Kabel sind eindeutig zu lang. Und auf meine AQ5 warte ich auch noch ... Hab oben von CPU Temp gesprochen, denk durch die Kabel bekommt der Radi zu wenig Luft. Jetzt bei offener Seitenwand und Zimmertemp von 25° hab ich 58° Kerntemp


----------



## sp01 (12. Mai 2011)

Wegen den Kabeln, die hab ich alle nach hinten durch und nur den Anschluss nach vorn verlegt. Wie hast du die dann verlegt um den Radi gewickelt?


----------



## p00nage (12. Mai 2011)

Du kennst das Lian Li A05 ? Da hab ich 420er Radi usw 2 graka´s alles intern verbaut und nen 760W NT hat halt im normalzustand längere Kabel weil ist ja net Standart solche Hardware in so nem kleinen Case


----------



## The Ian (13. Mai 2011)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> der hat sogar zugriff auf 8x Tesla



das sieht iwie aus, als würde es nicht vernünftig gekühlt werden können^^...zumal... sind die teslas denn so toll?



acer86 schrieb:


> Edit:  ob wir die mal ein tag überzeugen könnten für uns zu falten, dan  könnten wir alle erst ma ein jahr pause machen mit falten und wären  immer noch Rang 1
> YouTube - CERN: server farm



die ham noch nicht mal alle racks voll bebaut xD


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Mai 2011)

... und dann könnt ihr euch den ja noch reinziehen....

T32monkeys - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## The Ian (13. Mai 2011)

holen die sich jetzt alle ne serverfarm ran?!


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Mai 2011)

The Ian schrieb:


> holen die sich jetzt alle ne serverfarm ran?!



Na ja - ohne haben sie ja keine Schangse gegen uns


----------



## The Ian (13. Mai 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Na ja - ohne haben sie ja keine *Schangse* gegen uns



das tut ja weh in den augen^^


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Mai 2011)

The Ian schrieb:


> das tut ja weh in den augen^^



... immer wieder gerne


----------



## acer86 (13. Mai 2011)

[Ironie an]Los Bumble den schafst du doch noch dieses Jahr in der 24h produktion zu übertreffen, wir zählen auf dich[/Ironie aus]


----------



## nfsgame (13. Mai 2011)

Hmm, da muss ich wohl nochmal versuchen die Firma zu überreden (Leute die länger dabei sind wissen worums geht, siehe dazu auch die alten Newsletter)...


----------



## computertod (13. Mai 2011)

ich leg nächste Woche von Montag bis Freitag mal ne Faltpause ein, bzw. falte evtl. nur mal mit dem Laptop zwischendurch


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Mai 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Hmm, da muss ich wohl nochmal versuchen die Firma zu überreden (Leute die länger dabei sind wissen worums geht, siehe dazu auch die alten Newsletter)...



Wäre durchaus ne Massnahme ...



computertod schrieb:


> ich leg nächste Woche von Montag bis Freitag mal ne Faltpause ein, bzw. falte evtl. nur mal mit dem Laptop zwischendurch


 
 ... War ja klar - die Ratten velassen das sinkende Schiff ... 

Neee - ernsthaft - ich wünsch dir eine gute Pause


----------



## Z28LET (13. Mai 2011)

Ich mach weiter im gewohnten Tempo. 

(also langsam wie immer. )


----------



## computertod (13. Mai 2011)

mh, is ja nur vorübergehend, bin da auf Klassenfahrt in Berlin


----------



## Lorin (13. Mai 2011)

*genervt*
Irgendwie ist der Wurm drin. Erst war ich ne woche unterwegs, komme zurück, bis auf einen alle Clients offline. 
Dann hab ich es geschafft durch ein Biosflash meine GTX480 wieder ans laufen zu bekommen (bisher stabil, anscheinend doch kein defekt) , mal eine gute Nachricht.
Jetzt stürzt mir dauernd der A3-Core auf dem X6 ab..... keine Ahnung woran es liegt, die Temps sind die gleichen wie vorher. Der soll mir bloß nicht dumm kommen, nächste Woche soll in den Rechner ein neues Netzteil und ne GTX275 mit neuem Kühler rein... da kann ich keinen instabilen SMP-Client brauchen. Ich glaub ich steig doch wieder um vom V7 auf die alten Consolenclients.
Und jetzt seh ich grad dass der V7 SMP auf dem 3ten 24/7 Falter auch nicht läuft und nur offline anzeigt. Und als Krönung dazu kann ich auf einmal nicht mehr auf den Rechner per Fernwartung zugreifen und müsste 150km durch die Gegend fahren um danach zu schauen. EDIT --> Hey, doch noch hingekriegt.... die Firewall wars.

Wollte mich nur mal auskotzen. Irgendwie ist der V7 (ich weiss ist ja beta) noch ziemlich mistig.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (13. Mai 2011)

The Ian schrieb:


> holen die sich jetzt alle ne serverfarm ran?!


 
Keine Serverfarm , das läuft alles im Rahmen der "Chimp Challenge 2011" -> [FEATURED] Chimp Challenge 2011: Contest Rules and Important Dates - Overclockers Forums


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Mai 2011)

Lorin schrieb:


> *genervt*
> Irgendwie ist der Wurm drin....
> 
> ...Wollte mich nur mal auskotzen. Irgendwie ist der V7 (ich weiss ist ja beta) noch ziemlich mistig.



Also erstmal bin ich froh, dass du es noch einigermassen auf die Reihe gekriegt hast
Der V7 hat durchaus auch seine Vorteile - unglücklicherweise habe ich sie immer noch nicht gefunden 
Ne, ist natürlich schon so, dass er "später mal" sicherlich eine gute Sache sein wird.. "später mal".... "irgendwann"...

Momentan ist es bei mir einfach so
Ich habe (V6-)Software am laufen die 99% der Zeit problemlos funktioniert
Warum sollte ich Forschungsergebnisse (und Team-/Falter-Punkte) riskieren indem ich etwas (V7) installiere mit dem ich bei einem Testlauf (frühere Beta) nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht habe

Darum begrüsse ich auch deine Entscheidung zurückzugehen und die Hardware"ausbauten" mit dem stabilen und erprobten V6 durchzuführen


----------



## Malkolm (13. Mai 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Warum sollte ich Forschungsergebnisse (und Team-/Falter-Punkte) riskieren indem ich etwas (V7) installiere mit dem ich bei einem Testlauf (frühere Beta) nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht habe


 
Ein nachvollziehbarer und wissenschaftlich wertvoller Punkt ist sicherlich, dass es auch Leute geben muss, die den V7 testen und ihre Probleme mit ihm schildern, damit er eben irgendwann den V6 ersetzen kann.
Ich nehme mal an, dass der V7 auch Funktionen bzw. generell Features enthält, welche in Zukunft nötig sein werden, die sich aber mit der Struktur des V6 nicht mehr vertragen.

Ich fahre daher zweigleisig: Der Büro-Rechner (eher ältere Hardware) läuft v6 und mein Heimrechner (eher aktuellere Hardware) auf v7


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Mai 2011)

Hatte gestern schon wieder nen Bluescreen mit der Meldung das Grafiktreiber nicht sauber sei. 
Hab jetzt auf den 270.61 geupdatet > schauen wir mal ob der stabil läuft, an den PPD's der beiden 460er seh ich ein Plus von 80Punkten.


----------



## Mettsemmel (13. Mai 2011)

Ohh nein, ich hatte nachm letzten reboot ganz vergessen den Client wieder anzuschmeißen =(
Jetzt sind 1,5 Tage draufgegangen...


----------



## tom7 (13. Mai 2011)

p00nage schrieb:


> Hatte grad PC ma down um die Stromkabel ordentlich zu verlegen jedoch hab ich mein Strommessgerät net gefunden ... wollte eig gleich ma messen was er so verbraucht. Kann da jmd nen gutes/günstiges am besten bei Conrad oder amazon etc empfehlen ?



Falls du immernoch eins suchst: Wenn es kein Profigerät sein muss reicht auch eines von Ebay. Ich hab meines seit 2 od 3 Jahren und es hat (glaub ich) mit Versand 15€ gekostet.

Gruß


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Mai 2011)

Soviel ich weiss, will AMD den Bulldozer ja im Juni in den Handel bringen, sofern sich nicht was ändert > wird es nicht langsam Zeit das sie Testexemplare verschicken? 

Unsere Redaktion ist sicher schon ganz scharf darauf uns zu erzählen, ob auf uns da ein neuer BigWU-Hammer zukommt.


----------



## shorty71 (14. Mai 2011)

Ich hoffe sehr, das der Bulldozer ein Big-WU Hammer wird. Werde dann meinen jetzigen Faltserver verkaufen und mir zwei AM3+ Systeme herstellen.


----------



## davidof2001 (14. Mai 2011)

Irgend ein Depp hat auf der Arbeit einen PC abgeschaltet und nun fehlt mir ein SMP Client. Ist zwar nur eine WU am Tag, aber Kleinvieh macht ja auch Mist. 
Sowas passiert wenn man mal früher ins Wochenende geht. 
So, das musste mal raus.


----------



## Bumblebee (14. Mai 2011)

davidof2001 schrieb:


> Irgend ein Depp hat auf der Arbeit einen PC abgeschaltet und nun fehlt mir ein SMP Client. Ist zwar nur eine WU am Tag, aber Kleinvieh macht ja auch Mist.
> Sowas passiert wenn man mal früher ins Wochenende geht.


 
.. oder wenn der/die Arbeits-PC mitfaltet/mitfalten


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Mai 2011)

shorty71 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe sehr, das der Bulldozer ein Big-WU Hammer wird. Werde dann meinen jetzigen Faltserver verkaufen und mir zwei AM3+ Systeme herstellen.


Wenn die Bulldozer so falten wie ich mir das vorstelle, werd ich zum Wochenend-BigWU-Falter.


----------



## Ceph (14. Mai 2011)

Guten morgen Faltgemeinde,

Ich falte zur zeit mit einem I5 2500K und einer AMD/ATI 5770 im selben rechner. Ist es sinnig dort nur SMP zu falten? Wenn ich GPU und SMP client laufen habe macht die GPU 6800 PPD. Was die CPU plus bonus macht weiß ich leider nicht da ich den neuen BEta-Client benutze. Ohne Bonus werden meistens um 1800 PPD produziert. Was Bringt mehr PPD? SMP und GPU oder sollten ich am Rechner nur SMP laufen lassen?

Danke Ceph


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (14. Mai 2011)

moin Ceph,

smp ist bei dir die richtige wahl, den der ati client braucht einen ganzen kern zur datenfütterung, was also deinen smp client um (theoretisch) 25% einbremst. da smp aber mit bonus arbeitet ist der verlust garantiert größer als die 6800ppd deiner 5770.

mit nem  i7 2600 prozessor würde am meisten smp6(also sechs kerne smp folding) und dann der graka client  mahcne, aber nur solange man keine big wus foldet.


wenn du neugierig bist kannste ja mal smp3  ausprobieren wenn du nebenbei mit deiner gpu folden möchtest


mfg


----------



## mattinator (14. Mai 2011)

OT, wollte keinen extra Thread aufmachen: Sind bei Euch auch alle Bilder von PCGH offline ?


----------



## Thosch (14. Mai 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wenn die Bulldozer so falten wie ich mir das vorstelle, werd ich zum Wochenend-BigWU-Falter.


 
Moin @ all !
Ich denke schon das der Bulldozer einen erheblichen Schritt nach vorn machen wird. Aufpassen muss man nur das man den richtigen aus den 3 Kategorien erwischt sonst wirds nix mit BigWU´s.


----------



## Ceph (14. Mai 2011)

@ xXx

Danke für die Antwort dann werde ich das einfach mal ausprobieren und den GPU Client pausieren lassen. Einen 2600K wollte ich mir nicht extra anlegen. Bis jetzt versuche ich das nur das Meiste aus der vorhandenen Rechner-Kapazität herauszuholen ohne extra aufzurüsten.


----------



## Bumblebee (14. Mai 2011)

mattinator schrieb:


> OT, wollte keinen extra Thread aufmachen: Sind bei Euch auch alle Bilder von PCGH offline ?



Nein - sind sie bei mir nicht (mehr?)

Btw. so OT ist das nicht - in der RuKa gibt es das eigentlich gar nicht


----------



## Knutowskie (14. Mai 2011)

Mettsemmel schrieb:


> Ohh nein, ich hatte nachm letzten reboot ganz vergessen den Client wieder anzuschmeißen =(
> Jetzt sind 1,5 Tage draufgegangen...


 Wie wäre es, wenn du die Clients in den Autostart legst? Dann passiert sowas nich...


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (14. Mai 2011)

moin, moin,

ich möchte mal ausprobieren wie man unter vmware w7 mit speziellem  folding linux abgeht udn hab es jetzt einfach mal installiert,

wär cool wenn einige erfahrungs ppd für projekt 6052 auf nem intel 4 kerner posten könnten.

las meinen i7 2600k mit 4 kernen dran arbeiten bei 4,2ghz.

bin gespannt,

mfg


----------



## mattinator (14. Mai 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Nein - sind sie bei mir nicht (mehr?)


 
Nach einem Router-Neustart geht auch die PCGH-Seite wieder komplett. Davor wurden alle anderen Seiten richtig dargestellt, nur bei PCGH fehlten die Bilder. Verstehen muss ich das jetzt nicht


----------



## kubi-1988 (14. Mai 2011)

Ceph schrieb:


> Guten morgen Faltgemeinde,
> 
> Ich falte zur zeit mit einem I5 2500K und einer AMD/ATI 5770 im selben rechner. Ist es sinnig dort nur SMP zu falten? Wenn ich GPU und SMP client laufen habe macht die GPU 6800 PPD. Was die CPU plus bonus macht weiß ich leider nicht da ich den neuen BEta-Client benutze. Ohne Bonus werden meistens um 1800 PPD produziert. Was Bringt mehr PPD? SMP und GPU oder sollten ich am Rechner nur SMP laufen lassen?
> 
> Danke Ceph



Wie xXxatrush1987 schon geschrieben hat, solltest du wenn du SMP und  GPU gleichzeitig laufen lässt, die Kernanzahl des SMP um einen verringern. Deine PPD mit Bonuspunkten kannst du dir hier mal berechnen lassen. Ich schätze mal du machst mit SMP und GPU zusammen mehr Punkte als nur mit dem SMP. Aus Effizienzsicht ist der SMP allein aber garantiert besser.

Mit welchem Takt läuft denn deine 5770 und wie sieht es mit der GPU-Auslastung aus? Meine schafft bei nämlich nicht so viele PPD.



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Also erstmal bin ich froh, dass du es noch einigermassen auf die Reihe gekriegt hast
> Der V7 hat durchaus auch seine Vorteile - unglücklicherweise habe ich sie immer noch nicht gefunden
> Ne, ist natürlich schon so, dass er "später mal" sicherlich eine gute Sache sein wird.. "später mal".... "irgendwann"...



Also ich hab schon einige Vorteile des 7er Client gefunden. Er läd eine neue WU runter, bevor er die alte sendet. Bringt vllt minimal mehr PPD und ist gut wenn der Server mal wieder nicht will.
Außerdem versucht er in dem Fall immer wieder die WU zusenden. Der alte Client hat sich immer nach einem Versuch beendet mit dem Befehl send all.
Und er bringt mehr PPD auf den neueren Karten von AMD.


----------



## magic 007 (14. Mai 2011)

Ich muss mich nun leider auch abmelden. Werde erst wieder bei moderateren Temperaturen weiterfalten können.
Die 470 im Ref.- Design ist wirklich nicht auszuhalten, vorallem wenn nebenbei gelernt werden muss.


----------



## Bumblebee (14. Mai 2011)

magic 007 schrieb:


> Ich muss mich nun leider auch abmelden. Werde erst wieder bei moderateren Temperaturen weiterfalten können.



Cya im Herbst oder so


----------



## Henninges (14. Mai 2011)

magic 007 schrieb:


> Die 470 im Ref.- Design ist wirklich nicht auszuhalten, vorallem wenn nebenbei gelernt werden muss.



hab ich schon erwähnt das ich wakü's liebe ?


----------



## magic 007 (14. Mai 2011)

Henninges schrieb:


> hab ich schon erwähnt das ich wakü's liebe ?


 

Is schon was schönes.

Nur gibt das momentan der Schülergeldbeutel nicht her.


----------



## Thosch (14. Mai 2011)

Ich bin/war auch Verfechter v. WaKü´s. Hatte mir aber aus Kostengründen meinen jetzigen Spielerechner mit LuKü gebaut. Wollte die ganzen Komponenten nicht so lange rumliegen lassen. Und siehe da es geht auch ohne Flüssigkeit. Laut ist der auf keinen Fall und kühl hälts das Zeuch trotzdem. Sicher nicht sooo wie bei ner WaKü. Aber ist wie immer subjektiv jedoch stark von den verbauten Teilen abhängig.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (14. Mai 2011)

27°C und es geht noch weiter  


Am Rande mal gefragt. hat jemand schon was vom i3 2100T in bezug auf die foldingleistung? 
Die CPU ist recht interessant für mich, da sie ziemlich wenig Energie aufnimmt. 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Ceph (14. Mai 2011)

@kubi

meine läuft auf 1010 Core und 1440 Memory. Die Aslastung liegt immer zwischen 84% und 99%. Ich bin gerade am testen wie viele Punkte ohne GPU zusammen kommen. In 24 stunden weis ich mehr.


----------



## Knutowskie (15. Mai 2011)

@magic 007:
ich kann dir den Zalmankühler nur empfehlen! Ich habe den vormontiert auf der Zotac GTX 470 AMP! gekauft und der macht lässige Temperaturen bei moderaten Lärmpegel.

Ich stelle mal folgendes Angebot in den Raum, falls du den noch nicht hast: Der Zalman VF3000F GTX470 kostet bei alternate 50€. Ich würde dir 5€ spenden, falls:

1: sich noch mindestens 4 andere Spender finden, die mal nen 5er abdrücken können und du die restlichen 25€ selbst berappen kannst, oder 9 andere Spender, falls du die Kohle nich hast.
2: Deine GPU dann durch die Temperaturen um die 50-60°C (bei Raumtemp 30°C) wieder viel Punkte fürs Team und vor allem* Ergebnisse für die Forschung* bringt.
3: Du dich eventuell bereit erklären würdest, bei 24/7 Betrieb ein viertel Jahr oder im normalen "nebenbei-Betrieb" ein dreiviertel Jahr für unser Team und fürs Projekt faltest.

So Leute, ein 5er tut mir als Student nicht weh, obwohl ich kein BaFöG bekomme. Jetzt seid ihr dran! OFFENSIVE!!!
Alles für den Dackel, alles für den Club...


----------



## magic 007 (15. Mai 2011)

Mhh, also das wäre ein sehr verlockendes Angebot.
25€ könnte ich selbst bis mitte Juni berappen.

Die einzige Sache ist, der Zalmann ist Trippel Slot oder? Weil ich habe nur einen Slot unterhalb der GTX 470 Platz. Ist das genug Platz für diesen? 
Ohne die 7600GT, die zwei Slots weiter unten haust, startet mein PC nicht aus dem Standby-/Ruhe-Modus mit zwei (unterschiedlichen) Bildschirmen.

Wenn die Lautstärke wirklich auch beim falten einigermaßen leise bleibt, werde ich den PC auch oft in der Nacht durchlaufen lassen können, was nochmal ein paar Punkte mehr bringen sollte.
Sonst kann ich "nur" 7-10 Stunden am Tag versprechen, allerdings auch mit dem X6.

Kürzlich ist bei uns im Haus noch ein PC mit GTX 8800 und Core2Duo "frei" geworden. Falls es sich bei diesem Punktemäßig für eine tägliche Dauer von 3-6h lohnt (wenn er in dieser Zeit überhaupt eine Wu fertig bekommt), kann ich diesen auch noch mit einbinden (egal ob ich jetzt von euch teilweise gesponsort werde oder nicht!).

Und in den Sommerferien werde ich 2-3 Wochen 24/7 falten können.

Da ich ursprünglich sowieso mindestens ein Jahr aktiv für uns falten wollte, ist bis Winter 2011 versprochen, und im Moment sehe ich keinen Grund wieso ich mit F@H dannach aufhören sollte.

Grüße
magic


----------



## Psycho1996 (15. Mai 2011)

Mal ne Frage: Wie äußert es sich eigentlich das man ne SMP WU kaputt getaktet hat?! Hab grad an Anfang meiner WU (1%) am Takt gespielt und plötzlich war die WU weg und er hat sich ne neue geholt... War das "Kaputtgetaktet"? Ich hab ihm SIcherheitshalber 0,025V mehr gegeben


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Mai 2011)

Nun, der Core2Duo ist für den 3-6 Stundenbetrieb beim Falten nicht so gut geeignet
- SMP werden eng mit der Deadline
- SINGLE wären zeitlich kein Problem - die paar Punkte sind die Mühe kaum wert

Anders sieht es mit der 8800 GTX aus - die kann GPU2 falten und bei 3-6 Stunden täglich kriegt sie keine Deadline-Probleme

Also - go for it


----------



## kubi-1988 (15. Mai 2011)

Psycho1996 schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage: Wie äußert es sich eigentlich das man ne SMP WU kaputt getaktet hat?! Hab grad an Anfang meiner WU (1%) am Takt gespielt und plötzlich war die WU weg und er hat sich ne neue geholt... War das "Kaputtgetaktet"? Ich hab ihm SIcherheitshalber 0,025V mehr gegeben



Schau doch mal in der Log nach, dort sollte eigentlich ein Fehler stehen, wenn es am Takt lag. Ich denke mal das es am takten lag, anderes kann ich mir das Verhalten sonst nicht erklären.
Beim 6er Client müsste da bei CoreStatus etwas anderes als 64 stehen, wenn es einen Fehler gab.


----------



## Psycho1996 (15. Mai 2011)

Ahhh OK stand irgendwas mit Unstable Machine da^^ War also Instabil, jetzt rennt die SMP wie Verrückt  Danke


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Die Falter des Teams #70335 stellen sich vor!*

Hallo, Olli, willkommen und danke für dein "bei_uns_mitfalten"



Psycho1996 schrieb:


> ASRock Board ... Müllfabrikanten


 
Diese Meinung teile ich absolut nicht mit dir - sonst fast alles


----------



## Psycho1996 (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Die Falter des Teams #70335 stellen sich vor!*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Hallo, Olli, willkommen und danke für dein "bei_uns_mitfalten"
> 
> 
> 
> Diese Meinung teile ich absolut nicht mit dir - sonst fast alles


 
Dann hab ich halt ein Müll Board erwischt^^
Wäre das K10N78D...

EDIT: Lese grade das der Gottverdammte NForce meine 4890 auch noch ausbremst NVidia was soll der Müll

Eins weiß ich aber schonmal: NIE wieder NForce^^ Mein nächstes Board wird dann irgendein Asus mit LGA1155 für Ivy


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Mai 2011)

Hier die Frage:



kubi-1988 schrieb:


> Hab ich das da falsch verstanden oder ist es nur so gering, dass man es fast nicht merkt? Wobei die Frage ja denke ich sowieso nur jemand beantworten, kann dessen Rechner nicht anderes im Hintergrund macht.
> aus Folding Forum • View topic - Incorrect Progress % after a Client Restart



Hier die Antwort:

Stimmt schon, dass es den Clienten ein ganz klein wenig aka. *very slightly* ausbremsen kann; aber das Risiko ist die paar ganz wenigen Punkte nicht wert - denke ich


----------



## kubi-1988 (15. Mai 2011)

Ok ich werde es, aber denke ich trotzdem auf 30 Minuten stehen lassen. Der Rechner ist ja stabil und die SMP-WUs werden am Stück gefaltet. Bei den GPU-WUs greift es ja sowieso nicht. Wie ist dass denn bei Nvidia speichert er dort auch jedes % ab?


----------



## Ceph (15. Mai 2011)

hey leute,
Ich überlege mir eine 460 GTX in einem PCIe x4 slot (physikalisch x16) zu betreiben.Gibt es da perfomance einbusen im Falteinsatz im Gegensatz zu x16 PCIe (mit 16 Lanes angebunden) ? BTW hat jm günstig eine GTX 460 abzugeben?

mfg Ceph


----------



## nfsgame (15. Mai 2011)

Nein, es gibt keine Einbrüche.


----------



## Psycho1996 (15. Mai 2011)

Mann ich will auch mal mit 20k PPD falten Nur meine HW langt vorne und hinten net... VOr allem die GraKa ist beim falten Sondermüll (1 Core immer auf 100%  => Entweder SMP oder GPU) und der Prozzi macht 24/7 SMP nur 6k... Außerdem läuft der net 24/7


----------



## kubi-1988 (15. Mai 2011)

Also wenn du noch mit dem 6er GPU-Client faltest, kannst du die CPU-Last beim falten senken, indem du dir eine start.bat mit den Variablen anlegst:

```
set CAL_NO_FLUSH=1
set CAL_PRE_FLUSH=1
set FLUSH_INTERVAL=128
set BROOK_YIELD=2
start Folding@home-Win32-GPU.exe -forcegpu ati_r600
```

Solltest du noch weitere Parameter haben, z.B. -oneunit haben, hängst du sie einfach noch hinter das -foregpu.
Beim neuen Client bin ich mir noch nicht sicher, aber probiere in dem Fall mal das Foldingathome-Win32-GPU.exe durch FAHControl.exe zu ersetzen.


----------



## acer86 (15. Mai 2011)

Mal wieder eine von den immer seltener werteten 925er Wu´s, da macht falten wieder richtig Spaß 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGHGS (15. Mai 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> Mal wieder eine von den immer seltener werteten *925er Wu´s*, da macht falten wieder richtig Spaß
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das kann ich mir vorstellen 

....bei den normalen *Wu's* bremst ja meine 8800 GT die GTS 450 (ca. 2000 PPD) aus,
aber wenn die Fermi Karte ein 925er *Wu* zum falten bekommt bremst die GT nicht mehr.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. Mai 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> Mal wieder eine von den immer seltener werteten 925er Wu´s, da macht falten wieder richtig Spaß
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Waren das noch Zeiten als es die noch in Massen gab. Schwärm


----------



## nfsgame (15. Mai 2011)

So, dann zieht euch mal warm an - wenn jetzt noch einer in die falsche Topic postet dann ...



Spoiler



Nee, spaß . Nur zum Ordnunghalten


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (15. Mai 2011)

Hat schon mal einer mit VMWare vsphere und verbinden mehrere Rechner in einer VM experimentiert ? ESXi und vServer aufzusetzen und eine VM laufen zu lassen ist ja kein Problem (und hat nach ein paar Versuchen auch geklappt) aber wie sieht es mit mehreren Rechnern aus ?
Theoretisch sollte das ja funktionieren und man könnte mehrere Rechner z.B. an einer SMP WU falten lassen. 
Leider braucht man 2GB RAM für ESXi , ansonsten hätte ich das schon mit meinem Laptop getestet , aber RAM kostet fast nichts also wird sich das Problem bald erübrigen


----------



## Knutowskie (16. Mai 2011)

wie siehts mit der Aktion aus, den Kühler für Magic007 zu sponsoren? Hat keiner Bock? Oder sollte ich doch n neuen Fred aufmachen, damits hier nich so untergeht?


----------



## Nehl (16. Mai 2011)

Hallo Falter!
Ich betreibe auf meiner Maschine derzeit einen CPU-Client und einen GPU-Client. (Singelcore Athlon64 3700+ und eine GTX460). In beiden Fällen habe ich eingestellt, dass die "Core Priority" so gering wie möglich ist. Nun habe ich beobachtet, dass mein PC (so wie es bei normaler Büroarbeit, surfen etc. gewollt ist) dynamisch runter und hoch taktet (CnQ), nicht aber wenn die Clients laufen, dann läuft die CPU immer auf Maximum. Insbesondere der CPU-Client scheint dass zu verhindern.
Kann man da noch irgendwo was einstellen? (Umwidmung der beiden Clients als Hintergrunddienst oder so was?) 
Was mich eigentlich stört ist der wohl (etwas) höhere Stromverbrauch und vor allem die wohl höhere Wärmeentwicklung und in Konsequenz höhere Geschwindigkeit der Lüfter - insbesondere genau dann, wenn man eigentlich eine leise Maschine haben will.
Die diversen Threads hier habe ich schon quer gelesen, aber nichts passendes gefunden. :-/
Gruß, Nehl


----------



## Schmicki (16. Mai 2011)

Nehl schrieb:


> Hallo Falter!
> Ich betreibe auf meiner Maschine derzeit einen CPU-Client und einen GPU-Client. (Singelcore Athlon64 3700+ und eine GTX460). ...Nun habe ich beobachtet, dass mein PC (so wie es bei normaler Büroarbeit, surfen etc. gewollt ist) dynamisch runter und hoch taktet (CnQ), nicht aber wenn die Clients laufen, dann läuft die CPU immer auf Maximum. Insbesondere der CPU-Client scheint dass zu verhindern.


 
Hallo und Willkommen Nehl!

Es gibt da eine ganz einfache Lösung. Den Single-CPU-Client ausmachen und nur mit der Grafikkarte falten. Die paar Punkte die man mit der CPU macht, wiegen nicht den Stromverbrauch und die Hitzeentwicklung auf!


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Mai 2011)

Schmicki schrieb:


> Hallo und Willkommen Nehl!
> 
> Es gibt da eine ganz einfache Lösung. Den Single-CPU-Client ausmachen und nur mit der Grafikkarte falten. Die paar Punkte die man mit der CPU macht, wiegen nicht den Stromverbrauch und die Hitzeentwicklung auf!



Hätte ich nicht schöner und besser sagen können; bin ich absolut gleicher Meinung


----------



## Lorin (16. Mai 2011)

Mal ne blöde Frage...

Habe eben in unseren Server eine GTX275 eingebaut die vorher hier bei mir im Rechner steckte. (Beides AMD Systeme auf Asus-MB)
Bei mir konnte ich ohne Probleme per Afterburner übertakten etc. Im Server sehe ich zwar alle aktuellen Werte, kann aber im Afterburner keine Einstellungen vornehmen trotz aktuellem Treiber etc.

Nun die Frage: Kann das daran liegen, dass derzeit kein Monitor am Server hängt? Mache auf dem Server eigentlich alles per Teamviewer, daher brauche ich eigentlich keinen Monitor an dem Teil.


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Mai 2011)

Knutowskie schrieb:


> wie siehts mit der Aktion aus, den Kühler für Magic007 zu sponsoren? Hat keiner Bock? Oder sollte ich doch n neuen Fred aufmachen, damits hier nich so untergeht?



Ich halte da - ehrlich gesagt - nicht sonderlich viel davon
- nicht weil ich es Magic007 nicht gönnen würde
- nicht weil ich die 5 Euronen nicht erübrigen könnte

Aber viele Andere könnten dann eine ähnlich "zuvorkommende" Behandlung von uns erwarten
- tun wir das dann wird es teuer
- tun wir das nicht dann ist es unfair

Also bin ich eher abgeneigt



Lorin schrieb:


> Mal ne blöde Frage...
> 
> Habe eben in unseren Server eine GTX275 eingebaut die vorher hier bei mir im Rechner steckte. (Beides AMD Systeme auf Asus-MB)
> Bei mir konnte ich ohne Probleme per Afterburner übertakten etc. Im Server sehe ich zwar alle aktuellen Werte, kann aber im Afterburner keine Einstellungen vornehmen trotz aktuellem Treiber etc.
> ...


 
Ich habe das noch nie versucht - Teamviewer und gar kein Monitor
Möglich wäre das schon, dass dann AB nicht so richtig will

Wichtiger scheint mir aber die Frage ob es irgendwie mit dem Lüfterwechsel zusammenhängt bzw. ob die Karte sonst (zurück im "normalen" Rechner) problemlos läuft


----------



## Nehl (16. Mai 2011)

Werde ich dann wirklich so händeln, dachte eigentlich immer, dass das Last abhängige runter takten dann trotzdem funktioniert - scheint dann aber wirklich noch nicht so zu laufen. 
Falls trotzdem einer eine Idee hat - immer her damit.


----------



## Malkolm (16. Mai 2011)

Der F@H-CPU Client ist so ausgelegt, dass er alle "Rest-Resourcen" der CPU ausnutzt. Dementsprechend erzeugt der Client schon eine Last, die dich im idealfall zwar nicht bei der normalen Arbeit mit dem Rechner stört/sich bemerkbar macht, aber eben schon verhindert, dass sich dein Rechner heruntertaktet.


----------



## Lorin (16. Mai 2011)

Bevor ich jetzt das Problem des OCs angehe werde ich erstmal die Kühlung meiner 24/7 Falter überdenken müssen.
Die alten Gehäuse mit den 80mm Lüfterplätzen haben ziemliche Probleme die heiße Luft nach draußen zu befördern und dementprechend treiben sich CPU und GPU gegenseitig nach oben.
Allerdings ist da ein wilder Mischmasch aus 80mm Low-Noise Lüftern verbaut. Ich schau jetzt mal ob ich ggf einen Satz neue Lüfter mit mind 2000 RPM bekomme und diese installiere. Mal schauen wie sich die Temps dann verhalten.
Da stimmt endlich die Hardware (denke morgen werd ich endlich mal dauerhaft die 30kppd Hürde nehmen), und schon hakelts an der Kühlung. Aber für Wakü oder neue Cases hab ich jetzt nicht wirklich Nerven, mal schauen was ein ordentliches Kabelmanagement und ein paar bessere Lüfter bewirken.
Hat jemand ne Empfehlung parat? Es geht weniger um die Lautstärke (ausser Delta-Lüfter, die wollte ich jetzt nicht nehmen  ), sondern wirklich um die Fördermenge. Derzeit tendiere ich zu Artic cooling F8 (über 40m³/h)


----------



## acer86 (16. Mai 2011)

Lorin schrieb:


> Bevor ich jetzt das Problem des OCs angehe werde ich erstmal die Kühlung meiner 24/7 Falter überdenken müssen.
> Die alten Gehäuse mit den 80mm Lüfterplätzen haben ziemliche Probleme die heiße Luft nach draußen zu befördern und dementprechend treiben sich CPU und GPU gegenseitig nach oben.
> Allerdings ist da ein wilder Mischmasch aus 80mm Low-Noise Lüftern verbaut. Ich schau jetzt mal ob ich ggf einen Satz neue Lüfter mit mind 2000 RPM bekomme und diese installiere. Mal schauen wie sich die Temps dann verhalten.
> Da stimmt endlich die Hardware (denke morgen werd ich endlich mal dauerhaft die 30kppd Hürde nehmen), und schon hakelts an der Kühlung. Aber für Wakü oder neue Cases hab ich jetzt nicht wirklich Nerven, mal schauen was ein ordentliches Kabelmanagement und ein paar bessere Lüfter bewirken.
> Hat jemand ne Empfehlung parat? Es geht weniger um die Lautstärke (ausser Delta-Lüfter, die wollte ich jetzt nicht nehmen  ), sondern wirklich um die Fördermenge. Derzeit tendiere ich zu Artic cooling F8 (über 40m³/h)



Hab die hier damals in mein Cube pc drin gehabt, fördern sehr viel luft bei sehr wenig Lärm 32cfm ca. >50m³ +
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - SilenX iXtrema Pro IXP-54-14 ( 80x80x25mm ) SilenX iXtrema Pro IXP-54-14 ( 80x80x25mm ) 77117


----------



## kubi-1988 (16. Mai 2011)

Nehl schrieb:


> Werde ich dann wirklich so händeln, dachte eigentlich immer, dass das Last abhängige runter takten dann trotzdem funktioniert - scheint dann aber wirklich noch nicht so zu laufen.
> Falls trotzdem einer eine Idee hat - immer her damit.



Bei den neueren AMD kann man neben dem Takt und der Spannung mit K10Stat auch einstellen, bei welcher Last sie sich hoch- und runtertakten sollen. Wenn du ein Programm findest, mit welchem du es bei deiner CPU schaffst, könnte es etwas werden.

Dann stellst du ein, dass er sich z.B. bei 90% CPU-Last hochtakten und bei 80% Last runtertakten soll. Wenn du dann noch einstellst, dass der Client vllt. 70% Last verursachen soll, dann könnte es funktionieren.
Allerdings sind dann deine PPD noch weiter im Keller. Deine CPU schafft ja schätzungsweise so 100PPD. Ich denke da wäre es sinnvoller, wenn du den CPU-Client sein lässt und vllt die GPU leicht übertaktest.


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Mai 2011)

Mal noch was ganz anderes

Irgendwie hat uns Jason D. Runè (RuneDRS666) verlassen; er hat seinen Account umbenennen und löschen lassen

Weiss irgend jemand etwas genaueres??


----------



## p00nage (16. Mai 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Mal noch was ganz anderes
> 
> Irgendwie hat uns Jason D. Runè (RuneDRS666) verlassen; er hat seinen Account umbenennen und löschen lassen
> 
> Weiss irgend jemand etwas genaueres??


 

Ja hat er auf Facebook angekündigt


----------



## nichtraucher91 (16. Mai 2011)

hast Post


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Mai 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Mal noch was ganz anderes
> 
> Irgendwie hat uns Jason D. Runè (RuneDRS666) verlassen; er hat seinen Account umbenennen und löschen lassen
> 
> Weiss irgend jemand etwas genaueres??


Wieso das denn? Er war doch so voll begeistert vom BigWU-Falten. Stromrechnung gekommen? 

Langsam geht mir der IE9 gewaltig auf die Nerven.


----------



## p00nage (16. Mai 2011)

Anmelden | Facebook


----------



## mattinator (16. Mai 2011)

Lorin schrieb:


> Bei mir konnte ich ohne Probleme per Afterburner übertakten etc. Im Server sehe ich zwar alle aktuellen Werte, kann aber im Afterburner keine Einstellungen vornehmen trotz aktuellem Treiber etc.
> ...
> Kann das daran liegen, dass derzeit kein Monitor am Server hängt?


 
Welches OS ist auf dem Server, vllt. ein Rechte- / Richtlinien-Problem ? Bei mir unter Windows XP (und jetzt Windows 7 64 Bit), war an der zweiten Grafikkarte auch kein Bildschirm angeschlossen und der Afterburner konnte beide Karten übertakten. Vllt. den TeamViewer mit maximaler Farbtiefe verbinden.



Bumblebee schrieb:


> > Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> >
> >
> > Zitat von *Knutowskie*
> ...



Sehe ich auch so. Ich verdiene zwar selbst mein Geld, habe jedoch wahrscheinlich weniger davon in meinen Rechner "gesteckt". Bei den Komponenten in Magic007's Rechner sollten dann auch die 50€ für einen besseren Kühler da sein.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Mai 2011)

p00nage schrieb:


> Anmelden | Facebook


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...-70335er-gruppe-auf-facebook.html#post2717235


----------



## Frosdedje (16. Mai 2011)

Ich takte mal meine HD 5770 etwas nach oben und bin derzeit bei 
890Mhz Chiptakt, aber der Speichertakt bleibt unverändert.
Jetzt habe ich dadurch etwas kürzere Frametimes erhalten, auch wenn es nur paar 
Sekunden ist, aber ich werde noch austtesten, wie viel ich noch stabil rauskriegen kann


----------



## kubi-1988 (16. Mai 2011)

Ja probiere mal ein wenig weiter. Ich selbst hatte mein bereits mit 920 MHz stabil am Laufen mit etwa ~6400 PPD und Ceph hat seine auf 1010 MHz GPU und 1440 MHz Ram am laufen. Er schafft dabei ~6800 PPD.

Ich werde denke ich auch demnächst mal versuchen noch etwas mehr rauszuholen, die GPU-Temperatur hat sich beim Übertakten ja nur um 2-3°C erhöht.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Mai 2011)

Darf man fragen was bei Jason D. Runè genau vorgefallen ist, dass er gleich so radikal reagiert?

Aus seinem aktuellen Facebook-Einträgen werd ich nicht schlau was los ist. 

Ps: Ich hab kein Facebook-Konto, aber VoodooGott.


Wen wir gerade beim Thema sind, was ist eigentlich mit Terci und Muckelpupp los?


----------



## The Ian (16. Mai 2011)

ja wenns nichts persönliches ist würds mich ja auch mal interessieren, aber wenn ers in facebook postet, dann darf mans ja scheinbar wissen


----------



## caine2011 (16. Mai 2011)

jo würde mich auch interessieren mit mit runedrs(habe kein facebook und will es auch nciht ändern)

finds immer traurig wenn uns (gerade langjährige) member verloren gehen 

btw: wer sind eigentlich die mods/gibts mehr als nfs/bumble? seit wann?


----------



## magic 007 (16. Mai 2011)

Also es wurde anscheinend ein zwei Jahre alter Thread von ihm gelöscht, weil ein neuer mit ähnlichem/gleichem Topic erstellt wurde, und seiner schon lönger keine Beiträge mehr bekam!

So etwas ähnliches muss anscheinend bei ihm schon einmal vorgefallen sein, deswegen hatte er sich geschworen, falls so was nochmal passieren sollte, löscht er seinen Acc....

So hab ich das zumindest interpretiert, bin mir nicht sicher ob das wirklich alleine der Auslöser ist und ob ich das hier komplet richtig interpretiert habe.


----------



## caine2011 (16. Mai 2011)

hier im f@h unterforum?


----------



## nfsgame (16. Mai 2011)

Nein ein Spielesammelthread 

Mods sind Bee und ich seit gestern Abend .


----------



## Z28LET (16. Mai 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Mods sind Bee und ich seit gestern Abend .


 
Also eigendlich schon ewig! *g*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Mai 2011)

Nicht böse gemeint nfsgame, aber ein Mod der nicht faltet? > Verkehrte Welt!


----------



## Psycho1996 (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Meine Falter*

Wie jetzt? Ist dir die WaKü ausgelaufen?!


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Mai 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Nicht böse gemeint nfsgame, aber ein Mod der nicht faltet? > Verkehrte Welt!



Nicht wirklich, es kommt auch auf die Gründe der "Abstinenz" an
Ausserdem falte ich ja genug für zwei


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Mai 2011)

Ich weiss, ich kenn denn einen Teil der Gründe.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Meine Falter*



Psycho1996 schrieb:


> Wie jetzt? Ist dir die WaKü ausgelaufen?!


Yep.


----------



## Psycho1996 (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Meine Falter*

Fail... Wie isn das passiert?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Meine Falter*

Ich weiss nur noch das eine seine H70-Wakü geleckt hat und sich deswegen eine seiner Falter von uns gegangen ist.
Wen ich mich recht entsinne war das Anfangs letzten Monat, bin mir aber nicht sicher.

Frag Bumblebee besser selber was genau passiert ist, ich komme mit der Suchfunktion des Forums einfach nicht zu gange und die Ruka von Hand zu durchwühlen ist mir zu anstrengend.

Achja: Frag ihn in der Ruka.


----------



## Knutowskie (17. Mai 2011)

sorry magic, wie es aussieht hat keiner Bock ne GTX470 im Team zu haben wenns so warm is. Naja, den Kühler empfehl ich dir trotzdem, der is hammergeil. Auch wegen dem habe ich die Zotac AMP! gekauft, weil der da schon montiert ist und der einzeln damals 60€ kostete...

Guck mal rumdrum, vielleicht fällt mal einer günstig irgendwo ab  für dich! Halt die Ohren steif!


----------



## magic 007 (17. Mai 2011)

Is wie gesagt kein Problem, vorallem ihr seid ja eig. wirklich net dafür da, mich zu spnonsoren (auch wenns schon hammergeil gewesen wäre).
Und auch den Grund von Bumble kann ich sehr gut Nachvollziehen.

In einer vorherigen PCGH hat glaub auch ein Aerocool ganz gut abgeschnitten, der ein wenig weniger gekostet hat!

Und es bleibt ja nach wie vor noch die Möglichkeit die Eltern ein wenig vollzuheulen, dass man die Lautstärke vom PC  beim recherchieren im Internet für die Schule nicht mehr ertägt (Die Lüftersteuerung des Afterburner sei mit mir!).

Dir, Knutkowskie, nochmal recht herlzichen Dank für diese liebe Aktion!


----------



## Z28LET (17. Mai 2011)

So, nachdem die Faltaktion von den anderen Foren rum ist, brechen deren ihre PPDs mal wieder auf ein normales Niveau ein. 
Hardware Canucks Forum zum Beispiel.


----------



## phila_delphia (17. Mai 2011)

Z28LET schrieb:


> So, nachdem die Faltaktion von den anderen Foren rum ist, brechen deren ihre PPDs mal wieder auf ein normales Niveau ein.
> Hardware Canucks Forum zum Beispiel.



Bin über die Werbung in der Letzten PCGH dazu gekommen. Finde aber, es dürfte das nächste Mal ruhig noch ein Hintergrundbericht dabei sein, was F@H meint, wie es läuft. Die Werbeseite war gut, aber jemand, dem das nicht gleich was sagt, der blättert vielleicht drüber.

Übrigens: Ich falte am Notebook (s.u.). Da sind die Grafikkarten bis ans Limit getaktet. Meint ihr da kann bei langem Betrieb mal eine abrauchen?! Das wäre nicht so gut; denn im Vergleich mit anderen hab ich ja nur die eine   . Sollte ich sie vielleicht runter takten?!

Grüße

Edit:


Bumblebee schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich, es kommt auch auf die Gründe  der "Abstinenz" an
> Ausserdem falte ich ja genug für zwei



Oder für drei oder vier oder fünf...


----------



## Z28LET (17. Mai 2011)

Auf jedenfall die Temperaturen von CPU und Grafikkarte im Auge behalten.
Werden diese zu heiß, kann es auf Dauer gefährlich werden.


----------



## Ceph (17. Mai 2011)

Hi,
ich bin am überlegen eventuell, entweder 2x 450 GTS oder 2x 460 GTX in meinen Faltrechner zu pflanzen. Wie unterscheiden sich die beiden Varianten ungefähr in PPD? Sind noch BIG WUs nebenbei möglich mit einem I7 860 auf 3500  MHz? 

Danke euch 

Ceph

P.s.: Sollte man auf dem Rechner auch eine VM installieren oder ist der v7 Client genau so schnell?


----------



## acer86 (17. Mai 2011)

Ceph schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich bin am überlegen eventuell, entweder 2x 450 GTS oder 2x 460 GTX in meinen Faltrechner zu pflanzen. Wie unterscheiden sich die beiden Varianten ungefähr in PPD? Sind noch BIG WUs nebenbei möglich mit einem I7 860 auf 3500  MHz?
> 
> Danke euch
> ...



eine GTS450 am besten GLH macht 9400PPD bei den 6801er Wu´s und 10400PPD bei den 6805er WU`s braucht blos 110Watt dafür
eine GTX460 mit OC macht ca 11000-12000PPD bei den WU´s wie oben braucht aber je nach OC 160-180Watt
dan lieber GTX560 die macht beim selben Stromverbrauch wie die GTX 460 etwa 4000PPD mehr 

VM lohnt sich bei dir nicht weil du ja noch über GPU falten willst, der GPU client unter windows würde dan zu viel bremsen,

Bigwu sollte noch funktionieren, die beiden GPU clients brauchen im schlimmsten fall 6% von deiner CPU


----------



## Manicmanuel (17. Mai 2011)

Ich hätt hier nen firmenrechner der 24/7 läuft und theoretisch 2 freie PCI-E Pältze hat. 

Falls also jemand noch eine alte Grafikkarte (sch*** egal welche, solange sie faltet) der Wissenschaft opfern möchte....
ich würd sie ohne weiteres unterbringen.

Theoretisch auch 2 

Leider hat meine alte 8800 GTS einen OC Tod erlitten und wirft nurnoch mit Bauklötzen statt Pixeln. Falten mag die nichtmehr so wirklich.

PM an mich falls jemand ein Opfer bringen will und eine "alte" Karte nicht in der Schublade verrotten lassen mag sondern.
Soll ja Leute geben die sogar für ebay zu faul sind  .... 

 Die Karte würde selbstverständlich 24/7 laufen.
(Porto würd ich natürlich übernehmen)

Und nein sie ist nicht für mich privat falls der Gedanke aufkommen sollte... 
Ich biete nur 2 freie Steckplätze an


----------



## nfsgame (17. Mai 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Nicht böse gemeint nfsgame, aber ein Mod der nicht faltet? > Verkehrte Welt!


 
Wenn wir hier wieder alles auf Reihe haben werde ich zurückkommen. Mit nem 2600K oder so .


----------



## Ceph (17. Mai 2011)

@ acer

meinst du nicht ich bekomme durch undervolting und overclocking der 460 GTX die gleichen Werte wie mit einer 460 GTX? Die 560 wird bestimmt unverhältnismäßig teurer zu bekommen.


----------



## xX jens Xx (17. Mai 2011)

Yeeaahh...endlich die 300k voll gemachtD


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Mai 2011)

Ceph schrieb:


> @ acer
> 
> meinst du nicht ich bekomme durch undervolting und overclocking der 460 GTX die gleichen Werte wie mit einer 460 GTX? Die 560 wird bestimmt unverhältnismäßig teurer zu bekommen.



Muss ich das jetzt verstehen??

Und @die Frage generell

- eine "gut getaktete" (OC 850MHz+) GTS450 iiiikostet in etwaiii 90 €
- eine "gut getaktete" (OC 720MHz+) GTX460 iiiikostet in etwa 125 €
- eine "gut getaktete" (OC 850MHz+) GTS560Ti kostet in etwa 180 €

Auch nicht zu vergessen ist, dass 460 bzw. 560Ti *zwei 6-Pin*-Stecker benötigen


----------



## Frosdedje (17. Mai 2011)

Neues Problem:
Ich habe zwar eine Wu fertig gefaltet, aber kann das Resultat nicht hochladen, 
weil es Verbindungsprobleme zu einem Server gibt, was man auf diesem Bild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann ich dagegen was tun?


----------



## nfsgame (17. Mai 2011)

Das gibts öfter. Warten, wird schon noch irgendwann gesendet.


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Mai 2011)

... wobei das "read packet limit" gefällt mir nicht

Habt ihr das öfter - sowas habe ich nie


----------



## Psycho1996 (17. Mai 2011)

Ich hatte sowas beim meinen bescheidenen 30+/- WUs auch noch nie (Ist mir jedenfalls nie aufgefallen^^)


----------



## Frosdedje (17. Mai 2011)

Ich habe den betroffenden Server gefunden mitsamt dessen Zustand:


> 171.67.108.17CS 4vsp09vluttmannstandbyNot Accept9.44003522681997700


Mir ist da aufgefallen, dass er den Status "Not Accept" hat und nur auf Stand-By läuft.
Das wird auch wahrscheinlich erklären, warum ich dieses Problem habe.


----------



## Ceph (17. Mai 2011)

ok das machte keinen Sinn

Ich meinte natürlich: meinst du nicht ich bekomme durch undervolting und overclocking der 460 GTX die gleichen Werte wie mit einer *Ti-560* ? Die 560 wird bestimmt unverhältnismäßig teurer zu bekommen.


----------



## p00nage (17. Mai 2011)

Ceph schrieb:


> ok das machte keinen Sinn
> 
> Ich meinte natürlich: meinst du nicht ich bekomme durch undervolting und overclocking der 460 GTX die gleichen Werte wie mit einer *Ti-560* ? Die 560 wird bestimmt unverhältnismäßig teurer zu bekommen.


 
die 560er war schon gut als sie über 200€ gekostet hat fürs falten und jetzt bei 180€ bekommst ca 15,5k ppd im schnitt 

PS: Meine GTX 560 wird ja durch die GTX 260 gebremst, würde ma gern nochma sehen was die gtx560 normal macht, reicht da den client einfach auszuschalten oder dann Strom weg nehmen oder müsste ich sie ganz ausbauen ?


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Mai 2011)

Also, dann mal "aufräumen"...



Ceph schrieb:


> Ich meinte natürlich: meinst du nicht ich bekomme durch undervolting und overclocking der 460 GTX die gleichen Werte wie mit einer *Ti-560* ? Die 560 wird bestimmt unverhältnismäßig teurer zu bekommen.



Das dürfte ein schwieriges Unterfangen werden, weil ...
- die 460er (Vollausbau / 1GB) 336 CUDA-Cores hat die mit 675 MHz befeuert werden
- die 560Ti (Vollausbau / 1GB) 384 CUDA-Cores hat die mit 822 MHz befeuert werden

Bei den Shadern ist es dann (logischerweise x2) 1350 zu 1645
Und natürlich (allerdings für das Falten nicht *so* wichtig) "gewinnt" die 560Ti auch beim Speichertakt

Die jetzt grad neu kommende GTX560 (ohne Ti) hat dann wieder die 336 CUDA-Cores die höher getaktet sind (N_Vidia spricht von 810-950 MHz) und ebenfalls höher getakteter Speicher (1000+)

*Das* könnte dann die Alternative zur 460er sein - wenn der Preis stimmt


----------



## p00nage (17. Mai 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Also, dann mal "aufräumen"...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


p00nage schrieb:


> PS: Meine GTX 560 wird ja durch die GTX 260 gebremst, würde ma gern nochma sehen was die gtx560 normal macht, reicht da den client einfach auszuschalten oder dann Strom weg nehmen oder müsste ich sie ganz ausbauen ?


 
BRauch auch Hilfe^^, GTX 560 läuft nun mit 1000 MHZ und macht aber nur 13,3k PPD ... wegen der GTX 260


----------



## Psycho1996 (17. Mai 2011)

Kannst mir ja die 260 schicken^^ Bei mir faltet sie auch schön xD


----------



## davidof2001 (17. Mai 2011)

Manicmanuel schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hätt hier nen firmenrechner der 24/7 läuft und theoretisch 2 freie PCI-E Pältze hat.
> 
> Falls also jemand noch eine alte Grafikkarte (sch*** egal welche, solange sie faltet) der Wissenschaft opfern möchte....
> ich würd sie ohne weiteres unterbringen.
> ...



Und die würde dann auf meinen Account falten?


----------



## p00nage (17. Mai 2011)

Psycho1996 schrieb:


> Kannst mir ja die 260 schicken^^ Bei mir faltet sie auch schön xD


 
Das war aber nicht die frage ^^ bei mir läuft sie auch 24/7


----------



## Psycho1996 (17. Mai 2011)

Aber dann bremst se deine 560 nimme


----------



## p00nage (17. Mai 2011)

Psycho1996 schrieb:


> Aber dann bremst se deine 560 nimme


 
notfalls kommt sie halt wieder unter luft und in einen 2. pc


----------



## Psycho1996 (17. Mai 2011)

Oder so^^

Mal ne Frage: Wie kann ne GraKa die andere beim Falten bremsen?! Wegen PCI-E X8/16?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Mai 2011)

Das wüssten wir auch gerne. 

Die Anbindung an sich spielt keine Rolle sofern es nicht gerade 1X ist.


----------



## p00nage (17. Mai 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Das wüssten wir auch gerne.
> 
> Die Anbindung an sich spielt keine Rolle sofern es nicht gerade 1X ist.


 
Jo ich auch, dann könnte ich das evtl Problem beheben. Bei Acer ist es ja auch so aber bei ihm wird die langsamere Karte gebremst bei mir leider die schnelle ...


----------



## T0M@0 (17. Mai 2011)

scheint ehr ein Treiber Problem zu sein, dieses Phänomen tritt nur auf wenn beide GraKas unterschiedliche Shaderanzahlen haben (korrigiert mich, wenn das nicht stimmt)


----------



## p00nage (17. Mai 2011)

Hab darauf leider immer noch keine Antwort bekommen : Meine GTX 560 wird ja durch die GTX 260 gebremst, würde ma gern nochma sehen was die gtx560 normal macht, reicht da den client einfach auszuschalten oder dann Strom weg nehmen oder müsste ich sie ganz ausbauen ? 

Dann kann ichs halt erst nächste woche testen leider


----------



## mattinator (17. Mai 2011)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> dieses Phänomen tritt nur auf wenn beide GraKas unterschiedliche Shaderanzahlen haben


 
So ist es, hatte das Problem auch mal mit 'ner GTX 275 und GTX 260. Dachte allerdings, dass es sich mit den neueren Clients inzwischen erledigt hat.

Apropos erledigt: Meine zweite GTX 275 ist wieder da und faltet momentan (noch) "volle Pulle". Allerdings überlege ich ernsthaft, ob ich beim nächsten mal wieder MSI nehme. Die Kühlung hat mich zwar bisher überzeugt, der Service allerdings nur teilweise. Das einzig Positive war, dass sie bei der Reklamation ohne Probleme und Widerspruch reagiert haben. Aber lange gedauert hat es, beim ersten Versuch kam eine mit defektem Lüfter und jetzt beim zweiten eine mit deutlichen Rostspuren () auf dem Kühler (Blechrahmen um Alu-Rippen). Ich hab's sicherheitshalber erstmal beim Händler auf dem Lieferschein notiert. Wahrscheinlich werde ich es aber dabei belassen, damit wieder beide Karten folden können. Vllt. poliere ich sie noch mit feinem Schleifpapier und danach mit dünnem Ölfilm das Ganze etwas eindämmen. Ewig werden die zwei Karten sowieso nicht leben, ist nur blöd beim Wiederverkauf.

EDIT:



p00nage schrieb:


> reicht da den client  einfach auszuschalten oder dann Strom weg nehmen oder müsste ich sie  ganz ausbauen ?



Sollte reichen, den zweiten Client nicht laufen zu lassen. Ich musste die Karte jedenfalls nicht ausbauen, der Unterschied war sofort nach Stoppen des anderen Clients zu bemerken.


----------



## acer86 (17. Mai 2011)

Ceph schrieb:


> ok das machte keinen Sinn
> 
> Ich meinte natürlich: meinst du nicht ich bekomme durch undervolting und overclocking der 460 GTX die gleichen Werte wie mit einer *Ti-560* ? Die 560 wird bestimmt unverhältnismäßig teurer zu bekommen.


 
Hab das an meiner GTX460 schon vor längerer zeit getestet, sie läuft max. mit 950Mhz und macht dan 12800-13000PPD bei fast 200Watt, lohnt sich nicht die 460 so weit in den Ar.......zu treten.

wen du was sparsames zu falten willst dan GTS450, oder was schnelles zum zocken und falten GTX 560 ti

@P00nage lass einfach die GTX260 weg das lohnt sich fast nicht, der Verlust beim CPU und der 560ti ist bestimmt fast größer als die 260er einbringt an PPD, vom Strom mehr verbrauch will ich erst gar nicht anfangen.

@mattinator  

ja das Problem mit den Unterschiedlichen Shadern gibt es leider immer noch, selbst unter dem V7 client, bei mit ist es so: GTX460 in ein PCI-e 2.0 X16 macht ganz normal ihre 12000PPD, die GTS 450 GLH im zweiten PCI-e 2.0 X16 macht nur 7800 PPD läuft aber mit vollen 930Mhz (GLH) und wird auch 100% ausgelastet, getestet hab ich schon die 6.40, 6.41 und den V7 client immer das selbe.
auch verschiedene Treiber hab ich schon durchprobiert. und auch unter XP und VISTA 64bit bleibt es immer bei den niedrigen PPD´s der GTS450 glh


----------



## mattinator (17. Mai 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> ja das Problem mit den Unterschiedlichen Shadern gibt es leider immer noch, selbst unter dem V7 client, bei mit ist es so: GTX460 in ein PCI-e 2.0 X16 macht ganz normal ihre 12000PPD, die GTS 450 GLH im zweiten PCI-e 2.0 X16 macht nur 7800 PPD läuft aber mit vollen 930Mhz (GLH) und wird auch 100% ausgelastet


 
Das ist ja heftig, da macht meine GTX 275 noch wesentlich mehr. Aber gut zu wissen, das nächste Hardware-Upgrade bzgl. Folding besser nicht mit mixed Grafikkarten. Also dann besser alles verkaufen. Allerdings wird das bei mir wohl noch dauern, eigentlich läuft das Sys noch super.


----------



## p00nage (17. Mai 2011)

mattinator schrieb:


> Sollte reichen, den zweiten Client nicht laufen zu lassen. Ich musste die Karte jedenfalls nicht ausbauen, der Unterschied war sofort nach Stoppen des anderen Clients zu bemerken.


 
Hat leider keinen erfolg gebracht nur den client aus zu machen


----------



## xX jens Xx (17. Mai 2011)

Ich hät da mal ne Frage:
Wie viel PPD machen ein i5@3,6Ghz + ne gtx275?
Mir kommt es irgendwie so vor wie wenn der Smp kaum Punkte abwirft(troz Passkeys)


----------



## mattinator (17. Mai 2011)

p00nage schrieb:


> Hat leider keinen erfolg gebracht nur den client aus zu machen


 
Vllt. hilft es, die Grafikkarte im Gerätemanager zu deaktivieren.


----------



## p00nage (17. Mai 2011)

xX jens Xx schrieb:


> Ich hät da mal ne Frage:
> Wie viel PPD machen ein i5@3,6Ghz + ne gtx275?
> Mir kommt es irgendwie so vor wie wenn der Smp kaum Punkte abwirft(troz Passkeys)


 
die gtx alleine sollte schon 9-10k ppd machen 




mattinator schrieb:


> Vllt. hilft es, die Grafikkarte im Gerätemanager zu deaktivieren.


 
Teste ich nächste Woche ma, jetzt geh ich erstmal ins Wochenende


----------



## Schmicki (17. Mai 2011)

xX jens Xx schrieb:


> Ich hät da mal ne Frage:
> Wie viel PPD machen ein i5@3,6Ghz + ne gtx275?
> Mir kommt es irgendwie so vor wie wenn der Smp kaum Punkte abwirft(troz Passkeys)


 
Das sieht schwer danach aus, als ob du keine Bonuspunkte bekommen würdest. Passwort richtig eingegeben?


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (17. Mai 2011)

Im nächsten Sonderheft ist übrigens ein teaminternes F@H-Ranking abgedruckt: Tuning 2011: Das neue PCGH-Extreme-Sonderheft 02/2011 - günstig als Miniabo-Prämie - pc games hardware, sonderheft


----------



## p00nage (17. Mai 2011)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Im nächsten Sonderheft ist übrigens ein teaminternes F@H-Ranking abgedruckt: Tuning 2011: Das neue PCGH-Extreme-Sonderheft 02/2011 - günstig als Miniabo-Prämie - pc games hardware, sonderheft


 
Top Producer oder so das Gesamtpunkte-Ranking?


----------



## xX jens Xx (17. Mai 2011)

Danke für die Antworten! 
In den Ferien hat ich meinen Pc ne woche 24h am Tag falten lassen(CPU+GPU) Und es kammen bissle mehr als 11K raus. 
Den passkey hab ich in die config reinkopiert.


----------



## p00nage (17. Mai 2011)

so pc macht nun 2-3k weniger ppd dafür bei 160W oder so weniger verbrauch 

Kann es sein das man mit 560er gtx bei 17014 ppd am punktelimit bei ner 6805 ist? weil egal ob 970 oder 1000Mhz Karte macht immer 17014 ppd


----------



## Psycho1996 (17. Mai 2011)

Ich hab zwar nichts gegen sinkende Frametime aber mir kommts schon komisch vor das selbst nach 4 Stunden falten (Ohen störung) die TPF immernoch ca 2-3 sec pro % (also ca pro 5-6min) sinkt?! Ist das noch normal??


----------



## Knutowskie (17. Mai 2011)

magic 007 schrieb:


> Dir, Knutkowskie, nochmal recht herlzichen Dank für diese liebe Aktion!



ein versuch wars wert. hätte ja klappen können. Bumble hat ja schon recht, aber ich denke, wenn man einmal im Quartal so ne Aktion startet hätte das ganze Team was davon. Aber nuja... Vor allem da jeder mal plötzlich ohne Kohle dastehen kann und wenn dann ein Teil fehlt oder einfach abbraucht z.B. fällt bei manchen gleich ein kompletter Falter aus. Für sowas wäre so ne Art Allianz nicht verkehrt... Dann könnte man da zumindest einen Teil zur Sanierung oder zum Überleben des Falters beitragen. Naja ich zerbrech mir mal in ruhe den Kopf über das Thema und werds euch mal mitteilen, wenns gereift ist. Anregungen sind prinzipiell willkommen.

lg Knutowskie


----------



## The Master of MORARE (17. Mai 2011)

Sapperlot, schaut euch das hier mal an O.o.

Scientists cure cancer, but no one takes notice


----------



## mattinator (17. Mai 2011)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Sapperlot, schaut euch das hier mal an O.o.


 
Danke für die News, soweit mein Englisch ausreicht, sehr hoffnungsvoll, aber ...
Wie war das doch gleich mit der "guten und schlechten Nachricht" ...


----------



## Knutowskie (18. Mai 2011)

ich hab da mal nen bissl weitergeforscht im netz... Leider ist es eben nicht unbedingt DAS Heilmittel gegen DEN Krebs. Es gibt verschiedene Arten von Krebs... 
Aber dennoch bin ich empört über die Ignoranz der Pharmabuden, die das nicht für sinnvoll erachten, einfach nur weils kein Geld bringt.

zum sogenannten DCA: Dichloressigsaeure
Die FAZ und der spiegel-online haben damals schon Artikel drüber gebracht, leider mit nicht so positiven Fazit...

Dennoch sollte solch eine Entdeckung nicht unerforscht bleiben. Die EU gibt milliarden für Griechenland und Portugal aus... warum nicht dann ein paar für eine solche Forschung?

btw: gibt es eine gute F@H statisitk seite, wo man nicht andauernd die Zeit umrechnen muss? mir gehts mittlerweile tierisch aufn Zeiger...

lg


----------



## Lorin (18. Mai 2011)

Hurra, nach mehrfacher Treiberneuinstallation und mehrfacher neuinstallation des Afterburners erkennt er endlich meine GTX275. Damit läuft jetzt im Moment alles rund. Hoffe das bleibt so und ich kann meine Faltleistung halten (So richtig traue ich der GTX480 nicht... aber bisher läuft sie stabil bei 61°GPU)
Jetzt fehlen nur noch die bestellten Lüfter. Habe mich für 4x Arctic Cooling F8 (2000rpm) für das eine Gehäuse und 5x Enermax UCTB8A (max 2500rpm) entschieden. 2 neue Tower wären zwar die bessere Lösung, aber ich denke die Temps werden auch so ein paar Grad runtergehen.

Jetzt wirds Zeit das endlich der Bulldozer kommt um zu sehen ob ich wieder ein Aufrüstziel habe.


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Mai 2011)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Sapperlot, schaut euch das hier mal an O.o.
> 
> Scientists cure cancer, but no one takes notice


 
... Ihr habt es so gewollt....

Momentan wird in klinischen Studien die Anwendung von Dichloracetat als Arzneimittel bei der Stoffwechselerkrankung *Laktatazidose* geprüft, da es die Enzym-eigene Kinase des Komplexes Pyruvat-Dehydrogenase inhibiert.

2007 gab es eine erste wissenschaftliche Veröffentlichung zum Thema "Dichloressigsäure als Arzneistoff gegen spezielle Krebsformen". 
Es liegen aber bisher keine ausreichenden Belege für die klinische Wirksamkeit und Sicherheit vor. 
Eine Studie musste wegen schwerer peripherer Nervenschädigungen abgebrochen werden. 
Momentan forscht vor allem die Universität von Alberta, Canada an einer klinischen Studie zur Anwendbarkeit von Dichloressigsäure als Arzneimittel gegen Krebs.


----------



## Lorin (18. Mai 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> ... Ihr habt es so gewollt....
> 
> Momentan wird in klinischen Studien die Anwendung von Dichloracetat als Arzneimittel bei der Stoffwechselerkrankung *Laktatazidose* geprüft, da es die Enzym-eigene Kinase des Komplexes Pyruvat-Dehydrogenase inhibiert.
> 
> ...


 
Was darf man denn unter "schweren peripheren Nervenschädigungen" verstehen? Erblindung und solche Sachen?


----------



## Manicmanuel (18. Mai 2011)

davidof2001 schrieb:


> Und die würde dann auf meinen Account falten?



ich würde sie auf meinem laufen lassen aber im Grunde geht es an das TEAM PCGHX, WIR bekommen die punkte


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (18. Mai 2011)

moin moin,

Hab nunmal mit vmware WS7 und nem folding linux meine ppd bei 4,2ghz um 10-15% steigern können(normal smp und bigWu)

mein i7 faltet grade eine 6900 unter linux mit knapp 50k ppd
und eine test wu unter windows auch 6900 mit 40kppd

bei kleinen smps sieht es knapper aus weshalb ich mal vermute das man am ende auf 10-15% steigerung kommt.

Dank gehaltserhöhung kann ich übrigens sagen das wohl wieder/ mehr gefaltet werden kann, da ich meine stromrechnung nun leichter begleichen kann.


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Mai 2011)

xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> moin moin,
> 
> Hab nunmal mit vmware WS7 und nem folding linux meine ppd bei 4,2ghz um 10-15% steigern können(normal smp und bigWu)
> 
> ...



Verständnisfrage:

Dein 2600K @4200 MHz faltet unter Windows (vermute 7) bei einer 6900 mit 40 KPPD??
Das ist relativ 

Faltet die CPU ganz alleine; also kein GPU-Client der "dazwischenfunkt" ??


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (18. Mai 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Verständnisfrage:
> 
> Dein 2600K @4200 MHz faltet unter Windows (vermute 7) bei einer 6900 mit 40 KPPD??
> Das ist relativ
> ...


 
ja die cpu faltet alleine

Windows 7 64bit Home Premium
I7 2600K
4200MHZ bei 1.3V

ach aj udn der core A5 Boost: ram von 1600mhz 9-9-9-24  auf 1866mhz 9-10-9-24 beide command rate 1.


mit vmware+linux: tpf= 
Min. Time / Frame : 00:24:58 - 49.368,1 PPD
 Avg. Time / Frame : 00:25:08 - 48.877,8 PPD


mit windows(V7): tpf avg 27min 30sek/ min 26min 46sek-> so um die 40kppd


bin echt froh es einfach mal ausprobiert zu haben, will mir garnicht vorstellen wie dat abgeht mit nativer linux install^^

mfg


----------



## p00nage (18. Mai 2011)

xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> ja die cpu faltet alleine
> 
> Windows 7 64bit Home Premium
> I7 2600K
> ...


 

Wie würdest du dann eine gtx560+ 2600k@4,5ghz laufen lassen ? hab gestern die 260er gtx wieder raus genommen und mach ca die gleichen ppd wie mit ihr. aber denk da müsste noch mehr an ppd drin sein. Graka macht zz 17k ppd aber cpu nur 32k ppd ma schaun wenn ich ne neue Big morgen hab .


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (18. Mai 2011)

p00nage schrieb:


> Wie würdest du dann eine gtx560+ 2600k@4,5ghz laufen lassen ? hab gestern die 260er gtx wieder raus genommen und mach ca die gleichen ppd wie mit ihr. aber denk da müsste noch mehr an ppd drin sein. Graka macht zz 17k ppd aber cpu nur 32k ppd ma schaun wenn ich ne neue Big morgen hab .


 
jo das dumme ist das der neue a15 core auch gut cpu zeit zieht.
als meine gtx570 noch nicht das zeitlcihe gesegnet hatte hatte sie auch gut 10% last verursacht, das selbe später mit der gts250 und 9600gt die ich dann einbaute und die, aufgrund dessen das der client es net kapiert hatte, auch a15 wu´s foldeten( 9600gt-> 6kppd^^).

ich persönlich würde cpu only machen, ich mein mein ganzer rechner verbraucht beim folden 187watt denke deine  kombi schafft zwar die selben ppd, aber verheizt gut mehr saft.


mfg

EDIT:

ich mag linux folding unter vm:

 Min. Time / Frame : 00:23:51 - 52.875,5 PPD
 Avg. Time / Frame : 00:24:55 - 49.516,7 PPD


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Mai 2011)

p00nage schrieb:


> Wie würdest du dann eine gtx560+ 2600k@4,5ghz laufen lassen ? hab gestern die 260er gtx wieder raus genommen und mach ca die gleichen ppd wie mit ihr. aber denk da müsste noch mehr an ppd drin sein. Graka macht zz 17k ppd aber cpu nur 32k ppd ma schaun wenn ich ne neue Big morgen hab .



Was ich bieten kann ist eine 2600K @4400 MHz plus 2x GTX560Ti
Das Teil faltet (interne Gründe) im Moment noch *nonBIG*-WU's

Resultate von *nonBIG *(Rechner ist nicht hier in der Stadtwohnung) gibt es heute abend

Resultate von *BIG *(Rechner ist immer noch nicht in der Stadtwohnung) gibt es am Wochenende


----------



## p00nage (18. Mai 2011)

xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> jo das dumme ist das der neue a15 core auch gut cpu zeit zieht.
> als meine gtx570 noch nicht das zeitlcihe gesegnet hatte hatte sie auch gut 10% last verursacht, das selbe später mit der gts250 und 9600gt die ich dann einbaute und die, aufgrund dessen das der client es net kapiert hatte, auch a15 wu´s foldeten( 9600gt-> 6kppd^^).
> 
> ich persönlich würde cpu only machen, ich mein mein ganzer rechner verbraucht beim folden 187watt denke deine  kombi schafft zwar die selben ppd, aber verheizt gut mehr saft.
> ...


 

Da ich zz eig nur Falte mit dem PC könnte ich auch dual Linux drauf machen falls es was bringen sollte ^^ ich mach zz ca im schnitt auch nur 50k ppd ... Deswegen will ich des ganze nun ja Optimieren ^^ Aber ich falte aufjedenfall "grün" weil wir erzeugen soviel Solarstrom das ich es garnicht verbrauchen könnte


----------



## kubi-1988 (18. Mai 2011)

xX jens Xx schrieb:


> Danke für die Antworten!
> In den Ferien hat ich meinen Pc ne woche 24h am Tag falten lassen(CPU+GPU) Und es kammen bissle mehr als 11K raus.
> Den passkey hab ich in die config reinkopiert.



Auch wenn es komisch klingt schreibe mal den Passkey von Hand in console, denn 2k PPD klingen mir etwas wenig für die CPU mit Bonus. Selbst wenn du nur einen Dualcore hättest, sollten da mehr PPD rausspringen. So klingen 2k PPD für mich eher, wie ein Quadcore ohne Bonus.


----------



## xX jens Xx (18. Mai 2011)

Danke für die ganzen Tipps.
Hab den Passkey jetzt mal von hand eingetragen und lass ihn jetzt mal falten!


----------



## Psycho1996 (18. Mai 2011)

Hi,
WIe erkenne ich im V7 Client eigentlich eine instabile Übertaktung?! Oder sollte man nach dem OC lieber erst mal 24h Prime latschen lassen?!


----------



## xX jens Xx (18. Mai 2011)

Also ich würde das ganze mit Prime95,Linix oder Core-Damage testen.


----------



## kubi-1988 (18. Mai 2011)

Wenn es zu einem Fehler kommt müsste beim SMP dort etwas anderes stehen als:

```
[I]Zeitcode[/I] Unit [I]XX[/I]:Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
[I]Zeitcode[/I] FahCore, running Unit [I]XX[/I], returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100)
```

Also ich würde Prime solange laufen lassen, wie eine WU ungefähr braucht. Oder du lässt vorher noch einmal LinX laufen, dass hat bei mir glaube ich schneller zu einem Fehler geführt.
Du solltest wenn du die Stabilität testest, im Client noch die Speicherfrequenz auf ein Minimum stellen und die Loggenauigkeit (Verbosity) auf 5 (höchste Genauigkeit)

Wenn du einen Fehler hast, hilft dir vllt die Seite weiter. Ich denke mal die Zahlen in Klammern stimmen sowohl beim 6er als auch beim 7er Client überein. Z.B: (100) für das erfolgreiche Beenden der WU. Mehr kann ich da nicht vergleichen, da ich im 7er Client noch keinen Fehler hatte.
Wird aber vllt. heute noch ich versuche nämlich die GPU noch ein wenig zu übertakten. 

Die alten Logs des neuen Client findest du unter c:\Users\Username\AppData\Roaming\FAHClient\logs\ Nur falls bei dir ein Bluescreen oder Freez auftaucht und du nicht gleich im Client nachschauen kannst.


----------



## PCGHGS (18. Mai 2011)

mattinator schrieb:


> Folding besser nicht mit mixed Grafikkarten


 Das stimmt nicht ganz 


PCGHGS schrieb:


> ....bei den normalen Wu's bremst ja meine 8800 GT die GTS 450 (ca. 2000 PPD) aus,
> aber wenn die Fermi Karte ein 925er Wu zum falten bekommt bremst die GT nicht mehr.



Hier meine Ergebnisse (normale Wu's) aus verschiedene Kartenkombinationen:
Shaderbug = gts 450 + 8800 gt, gtx 460 + gts 450, gtx 560 ti + gts 450 *
kein* Shaderbug = gtx 460 + 8800 gt, gtx 560 ti + gtx 460, gtx 560 ti + 8800 gt

​


----------



## mattinator (18. Mai 2011)

@*PCGHGS
*
Danke für die Info, also am besten im Zweifelsfall erstmal probieren.


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (18. Mai 2011)

moin moin, kleines punkte update von meiner seite aus:

2600k auf "big" mit 4400mhz(zur vergleichbarkeit mit bumble)

 Min. Time / Frame : 00:23:16 - 54.876,4 PPD
 Avg. Time / Frame : 00:23:54 - 52.709,6 PPD

cpu only

läüft in einer VM(vmware WS7) unter windows 7.
folding linux mit core i7 kernel und avx implementierung

der rechner hatte eine stunde, kurz nach erhalt der wu, nicht gefaltet und damit sind etwas bonus points verloren gegangen


mfg


----------



## p00nage (18. Mai 2011)

xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> moin moin, kleines punkte update von meiner seite aus:
> 
> 2600k auf "big" mit 4400mhz(zur vergleichbarkeit mit bumble)
> 
> ...


 
glaubst du unter linux selber wären noch mehr ppd möglich ? da machst du mehr ppd wie ich mit 2600k+560er gtx. Interessant wäre noch was 2600k+ graka an ppd unter vmware machen wenn des geht


----------



## shorty71 (18. Mai 2011)

Unter nativem Linux, mit dem richtigen Kernel sind nochmal ein paar Punkte mehr drin.
Das rockt richtig!


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (18. Mai 2011)

p00nage schrieb:


> glaubst du unter linux selber wären noch mehr ppd möglich ? da machst du mehr ppd wie ich mit 2600k+560er gtx. Interessant wäre noch was 2600k+ graka an ppd unter vmware machen wenn des geht


 
könnte nur ne hd6950/70 anbieten aber die killt ja nen ganzen kern und macht nur 8kppd, aber ok, ichj pack gleich mal ne gts255 dazu, die wird aber kaum a15 wus bekommen, aber das einzige was hier rumliegt.

unter linux selbst(ohne VM, "nativ") sollen ja bis zu 68kppd mit nem 4,8ghz 2600k möglich sein mein ich gelesen zu haben

mfg


----------



## Psycho1996 (18. Mai 2011)

Bringts auch was "normale" SMP unter Linux zu falten?!


----------



## Schmicki (18. Mai 2011)

shorty71 schrieb:


> Unter nativem Linux, mit dem richtigen Kernel sind nochmal ein paar Punkte mehr drin.
> Das rockt richtig!


 
Wir könnten mal ein "Hau-Zu" hier gebrauchen, wie man den ganzen Klumpatsch in einer *VM* und unter einem *nativen Linux* zum laufen bringt. Das wäre interessant für meinen Faltserver, da er ja sonst nix anderes macht. Da hätte ich keine Probleme auf Linux umzusteigen.


----------



## acer86 (18. Mai 2011)

xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> könnte nur ne hd6950/70 anbieten aber die killt ja nen ganzen kern und macht nur 8kppd, aber ok, ichj pack gleich mal ne gts255 dazu, die wird aber kaum a15 wus bekommen, aber das einzige was hier rumliegt.
> 
> unter linux selbst(ohne VM, "nativ") sollen ja bis zu 68kppd mit nem 4,8ghz 2600k möglich sein mein ich gelesen zu haben
> 
> mfg


 
Hab vor ein paar Wochen auch mal versucht nativ linux (ubuntu) zu installieren auf mein Faltserver, leider lief das Linux nur sehr instabil und erst mit etwas weniger OC war es Wirklich stabil ausführbar, 

würde ein i7 920 mit 4.01Ghz auch etwas mehr bringen unter Linux oder VM?  momentan mache ich so TPF 35:40-37:30min und etwa 26000-28000PPD (im Hintergrund laufen noch 2 GPU clients)


----------



## Psycho1996 (18. Mai 2011)

Was meint ihr eigentlich alle mit "Der Richtige Kernel"? Meint ihr einen SPeziell auf Prozziarchitektur X zugeschnittenen?

Und ein Hau-Zu wäre natürlich auch net schlecht


----------



## T0M@0 (18. Mai 2011)

Schmicki schrieb:


> Wir könnten mal ein "Hau-Zu" hier gebrauchen, wie man den ganzen Klumpatsch in einer *VM* und unter einem *nativen Linux* zum laufen bringt. Das wäre interessant für meinen Faltserver, da er ja sonst nix anderes macht. Da hätte ich keine Probleme auf Linux umzusteigen.





Psycho1996 schrieb:


> Was meint ihr eigentlich alle mit "Der Richtige Kernel"? Meint ihr einen SPeziell auf Prozziarchitektur X zugeschnittenen?
> 
> Und ein Hau-Zu wäre natürlich auch net schlecht


 vielleicht hilft das ja weiter: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...ow-schnell-effizient-falten-mit-einer-vm.html

ansonsten ist es nicht sonderlich schwer ein Debian/Ubuntu/Suse zu installieren 



xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> läüft in einer VM(vmware WS7) unter windows 7.
> folding linux mit core i7 kernel und avx implementierung



Kostenlos ist aber nur der VMware Server oder VMware Player... Workstation 7 kostet Geld, oder gibts das irgendwo legal für umme? Hab nämlich keinen bock mehr auf den Server (maximal 2 Kerne pro VM )


----------



## xX jens Xx (18. Mai 2011)

Eig müsste laut HFM.NET( das ich nun endlich zum laufen gebracht hab!!  ) mein PC 17.000PPD machen. 
Neija ich hab den Passkey nochmal von hand eingetragen,vlt hilfts ja.


----------



## Psycho1996 (18. Mai 2011)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> vielleicht hilft das ja weiter: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...ow-schnell-effizient-falten-mit-einer-vm.html
> 
> ansonsten ist es nicht sonderlich schwer ein Debian/Ubuntu/Suse zu installieren


 
Die Frage ist, bringt das auch was wenn man nur "normale" SMPs faltet, oder nur, wie im Hau Zu, bei i7 und Bigs? Das Hau Zu war eigentlich auch nur auf den evtl. benötigten Kernel bezogen


----------



## p00nage (18. Mai 2011)

Bin zz am überlegen meine GTX 560 abzugeben (wenn der Preis stimmt), was könnte man dafür noch verlangen?
Hätte natürlich nix dagegen wenn sie später weiter für F@H arbeitet 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...gtx-560ti-sc-1000-2000-2106mhz-mit-wakue.html


----------



## kubi-1988 (18. Mai 2011)

xX jens Xx schrieb:


> Eig müsste laut HFM.NET( das ich nun endlich zum laufen gebracht hab!!  ) mein PC 17.000PPD machen.
> Neija ich hab den Passkey nochmal von hand eingetragen,vlt hilfts ja.



Ja dann hattest du mit Sicherheit keinen Bonus. Also wenn er jetzt richtig eingetragen ist, dann hast du jetzt ja kein Problem mehr mich zu überholen.


----------



## xX jens Xx (18. Mai 2011)

Ab morgen weiß ich obs geklappt hat.
Mal sehn ob ich das schaff und es vorallem schaff das zu halten. Mein Vater ist leider nicht ganz so von F@h überzeugt.


----------



## Psycho1996 (18. Mai 2011)

Lesen kann ich also auch net... Sry das ich euch damit genervt habe^^

Bin grad am ausprobieren...


----------



## Henninges (18. Mai 2011)

verdammt...da hab ich meinen externen faltserver zusammen und muss mit ansehen wie sich das "bekloppten-netzteil", welches auf 420w ausgelegt ist, nach gut 3 minuten bei 370 - 380w eiskalt verabschiedet und nen reset verursacht...verdammt...


----------



## nfsgame (18. Mai 2011)

Das is ja mal doof .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Mai 2011)

Henninges schrieb:


> verdammt...da hab ich meinen externen faltserver zusammen und muss mit ansehen wie sich das "bekloppten-netzteil", welches auf 420w ausgelegt ist, nach gut 3 minuten bei 370 - 380w eiskalt verabschiedet und nen reset verursacht...verdammt...


Wunder dich das etwa, wen du das Teil so stresst?
Selbst wen das verbaute NT ein 90+Gold wäre, wär es scharf an seiner Grenze wen nicht sogar über seiner Belastungsgrenze.


----------



## acer86 (18. Mai 2011)

Henninges schrieb:


> verdammt...da hab ich meinen externen faltserver zusammen und muss mit ansehen wie sich das "bekloppten-netzteil", welches auf 420w ausgelegt ist, nach gut 3 minuten bei 370 - 380w eiskalt verabschiedet und nen reset verursacht...verdammt...


 
Hätte noch ein 520Watt Netzteil anzubieten, hat aber leider nur ein 6pin PCI-e


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Mai 2011)

Hab gerade das hier im Netz gefunden: AMD Bulldozer: Geheime Benchmarks aufgetaucht - News - CHIP Online

Sofern die Angaben stimmen könnte der Bulldozer ein richtiges Höllenteil sein. 

Ich fürchte nur wen der kleine 8-Kerner-Bulldozer den 990X schon so gewaltig ärgern kann, was kostet dann der Grosse erst.


----------



## xX jens Xx (18. Mai 2011)

Neija wenn AMD ihre Preise wie gewohnt niedrig halte,dann wirds richtig eng für Intel!


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Mai 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Resultate von *nonBIG *(Rechner ist nicht hier in der Stadtwohnung) gibt es heute abend


 
Also, wie versprochen...

2600K @4400 MHz // WU 6040 // Frametime 11 Min 35 = 11768 PPD

2x GTX560T @900 MHz // WU 6805 // Frametime 1 Min 11 = 15576.3 PPD

Total: 42920.6 PPD



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Sofern die Angaben stimmen könnte der Bulldozer ein richtiges Höllenteil sein.


 
Na ja, ist alles relativ
Im Prinzip sagt das ja nur, dass ein 8 Kerner mit höherem Takt schneller ist als ein 6 Kerner der niedriger getaktet ist

Am Schluss "zählt" wie gut sich gleichwertige Prozessoren schlagen und was der Spass kostet


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (18. Mai 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Hab gerade das hier im Netz gefunden: AMD Bulldozer: Geheime Benchmarks aufgetaucht - News - CHIP Online
> 
> Sofern die Angaben stimmen könnte der Bulldozer ein richtiges Höllenteil sein.
> 
> Ich fürchte nur wen der kleine 8-Kerner-Bulldozer den 990X schon so gewaltig ärgern kann, was kostet dann der Grosse erst.


 
Das sind die gefälschten Werte die einem Gigabyte Mitarbeiter untergeschoben wurden. 



> "Nur für den internen Gebrauch" hatte ein Gigabyte-Mitarbeiter noch über die spannenden Screenshots geschrieben - jetzt sind die Infos dennoch öffentlich geworden


Deutet darauf hin und die 7 Minute decken sich mit dem SS.
http://www.rumorpedia.net/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/amdbulldozer.jpg


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Mai 2011)

Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> Das sind die gefälschten Werte die einem Gigabyte Mitarbeiter untergeschoben wurden.
> 
> 
> Deutet darauf hin und die 7 Minute decken sich mit dem SS.
> http://www.rumorpedia.net/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/amdbulldozer.jpg


Naja, gefälscht oder nicht, Gewissheit werden wir spätestens haben wenn die Bulldozer draussen sind.

Ich glaube, dass die Bulldozer ganz schön was reissen werden, wieso sollte AMD sonst so vergiftet auf die Datensperre achten > Wenn die Bulldozer kaum stärker wären als die Phenoms, würde AMD nicht so einen grossen Aufwand zur Geheimhaltung betreiben und wird hätten wahrscheinlich längst brauchbare Benmarks.


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (18. Mai 2011)

moin moin,


hab jetzt mal testweise zur vm nen  eher cpu nicht so relevanten core 11 auf nvidia laufen lassen:

ich verliere ungefähr 5kppd um mit der gts250 um die 6-7kppd zu machen.
bei ati(wer häts gedacht) verlier ich über 25kppd um 8 kppd zu bekommen.

also wer sandy bridge laufen hat und bigs macht sollte grakas nicht mitlaufen lassen, zumindest auf dedizierten falt rechnern.


macht echt wenig sinn, vorallem bei dem watt/ppd verhältnis vieler gpus.


mfg


----------



## Forseti (18. Mai 2011)

Leider war ich 7 Tage von übereifrigen Mods hier gesperrt gewesen, ich habe mir aber dennoch erlaubt weiter für das Team zu falten 
Leider habe ich das Problem mit den blauen Bildschirmen immer noch nicht beheben können, also wird es mit dem 24/7 falten noch nichts. Womöglich mag meine CPU keinen Wechsel von Volllast auf Idle, denn der blaue Bildschirm kommt häufig, wenn F@H eine WU fertig gestellt hat und die nächste WU läd. Ich habe LLC und Phase Control auf extrem, dadurch konnte ich den Vdrop auf +/- 0,01V reduzieren auf Kosten der VCore. Im EFI ist 1,285V eingestellt aber er genehmigt sich jetzt 1,31V laut CPU-Z.
@Bumblebee: Deine 2 GTX560 stehlen der CPU aber recht viel Leistung. Mein 2600k@4,5GHz schafft ~22k ppd mit einer GTX580 und normalen SMP WUs. TPF ~3min.

Das Watt/PPD Verhältnis ist für mich zumindest wenig interessant. Die GPU berechnet ganz andere WUs als die CPU. Im Moment Alzheimer WUs bei der GPU und Grippe auf der CPU. Es lohnt sich also beides laufen zu lassen.


----------



## nfsgame (18. Mai 2011)

Hast du was gegen Mods ?


----------



## Forseti (18. Mai 2011)

Nur was gegen übereifrige, die Punkte für unsinnige Sachen verteilen


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (19. Mai 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Naja, gefälscht oder nicht, Gewissheit werden wir spätestens haben wenn die Bulldozer draussen sind.
> 
> Ich glaube, dass die Bulldozer ganz schön was reissen werden, wieso sollte AMD sonst so vergiftet auf die Datensperre achten > Wenn die Bulldozer kaum stärker wären als die Phenoms, würde AMD nicht so einen grossen Aufwand zur Geheimhaltung betreiben und wird hätten wahrscheinlich längst brauchbare Benmarks.


Definitiv gefälscht , auf dem ersten Screenshots war statt "HT" QPI Link zu sehen am CPU-Z SS , deshalb geht man davon auf dass das Werte von einer Intel CPU sind 
Ich glaube eher es ist umgekehrt , warum sollte man so darauf achten wenn man ein stärkeres Produkt hat und mit ein paar Leaks noch Käufer zum Warten animieren könnte die jetzt eigentlich Intel kaufen wollten ?
Macht man aber nichts öffentlich kann man noch schnell ein neues Stepping raushaun um Fehler zu korrigieren , was ja auch gemacht wurde.


----------



## Bumblebee (19. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> Leider war ich 7 Tage von übereifrigen Mods hier gesperrt gewesen, ich habe mir aber dennoch erlaubt weiter für das Team zu falten



Danke für's weiterfalten
Wenn "hier" das Falterforum ist dann wirst du nicht mit übereifrigen MOD's zu kämpfen haben



Forseti schrieb:


> @Bumblebee: Deine 2 GTX560 stehlen der CPU aber recht viel Leistung. Mein 2600k@4,5GHz schafft ~22k ppd mit einer GTX580 und normalen SMP WUs. TPF ~3min.



Es sieht wohl so aus, dass 2 "Hochleistungs"-Grafikkarten den Sandy gehörig nach unten ziehen
Jetzt läuft ja die erste *BIG* - mal sehen wie es dann ausschaut / am WE bin ich dann schlauer


----------



## acer86 (19. Mai 2011)

Bumblebee;3003093
 


Es sieht wohl so aus schrieb:
			
		

> BIG[/B] - mal sehen wie es dann ausschaut / am WE bin ich dann schlauer



Die Feststellung hab ich leider auch schon mit p00nage gemacht, scheinbar wirkt sich das GPU und CPU parallel falten auf die Sandy leistung stärker aus als bei den ersten Generation i7


----------



## p00nage (19. Mai 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> Die Feststellung hab ich leider auch schon mit p00nage gemacht, scheinbar wirkt sich das GPU und CPU parallel falten auf die Sandy leistung stärker aus als bei den ersten Generation i7


 
Jo deswegen läuft meine Karte auch schon im LUXX wenn ich genug dafür bekomm geht sie wieder weg. Am Sonntag/Montag wird sie auch hier aufm Marktplatz erscheinen wenn ich nen Bild machen kann.


----------



## Bumblebee (19. Mai 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> Die Feststellung hab ich leider auch schon mit p00nage gemacht, scheinbar wirkt sich das GPU und CPU parallel falten auf die Sandy leistung stärker aus als bei den ersten Generation i7


 
Na ja, schaun mer mal

Ist auch nicht *SO* ein Problem; wenn man(n) so viele Rechner am werkeln hat wie ich testet man einfach diverseste Kombinationen aus und entscheidet dann sinngemäss
Wenn das bedeutet, dass 2 GTX 5irgendwas zu sehr ausbremsen dann wird das eben geändert
- auf 2-3 "kleinere" Karten
- auf 1 "grosse" Karte
- auf 1 "kleine" Karte die nicht mitfaltet 
- auf was auch immer

Ziel ist (wie sonst auch) mit möglichst wenig Aufwand und 100% Stabilität möglichst ein Maximum an Punkten aus einem System herauszukitzeln


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (19. Mai 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Es sieht wohl so aus, dass 2 "Hochleistungs"-Grafikkarten den Sandy gehörig nach unten ziehen
> Jetzt läuft ja die erste *BIG* - mal sehen wie es dann ausschaut / am WE bin ich dann schlauer


 
moin, nen i72600k macht wenn er alleine foldet bei 4,4ghz folgende punkte:


 Min. Time / Frame : 00:02:24 - 30.904,0 PPD
 Avg. Time / Frame : 00:02:31 - 28.780,1 PPD

585punkte wu, kein linux , ganz normal unter w7 mit' m v7 client

wenn du mit deinen karten weiter folden willst würde ich smp 6 empfehlen den die cores a15/a16(ja auch der ati core).
dann bricht die leistung nicht ganz so extrem  ein.

mein i7 macht dann um die 25kppd auf smp 6 und schafft es sogar nen a16core zu stemmen mit 8k ppd.
aber leider nur bei den normalen smp wus nicht bei den bigs.


mfg


----------



## p00nage (19. Mai 2011)

Wieder ma ne schlechte Meldung von mir ... Teamviewer geht nicht und pc gerade keine punkte abgeliefert bin aber 200km weit weg :-! und komm erst am Sonntag wieder ran ...


----------



## Bumblebee (19. Mai 2011)

xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> moin, nen i72600k macht wenn er alleine foldet bei 4,4ghz folgende punkte:
> 
> 
> Min. Time / Frame : 00:02:24 - 30.904,0 PPD
> ...


 
Erstmal danke für die Info



xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> wenn du mit deinen karten weiter folden willst *würde ich smp 6 empfehlen* den die cores a15/a16(ja auch der ati core).
> dann bricht die leistung nicht ganz so extrem ein.
> 
> mein i7 macht dann um die 25kppd auf smp 6 und schafft es sogar nen a16core zu stemmen mit 8k ppd.
> ...


 
Danke für die Idee; selbstverständlich ist das Teil der Evaluation und firmiert unter
"- auf was auch immer" (genauso wie -smp 7 // und natürlich unter *BIG*)


----------



## Forseti (19. Mai 2011)

Und ich werden weiter von BlueScreens geplagt 
Anscheinend treten die soweit ich beurteilen kann nur bei Lastwechsel von Idle auf Volllast und von Volllast auf Idle auf. Zum Beispiel wenn F@H startet oder sich eine neue SMP WU läd. Auch bei SSD Benchmarks trat der BS schon auf 
Ich kann mir nicht erklären woran es noch liegen kann, alle Stromsparfunktionen sind deaktiviert (Auch im Idle volle VCore und Takt) und Vdrop ist minimal.
Außerdem ist mir aufgefallen, dass der PC manchmal mehrere Startversuche braucht, wenn er auf Raumtemperatur abgekühlt ist, das heißt er bricht nach ca. 10 Sekunden den Bootvorgang ab und startet neu.


----------



## acer86 (19. Mai 2011)

will dich nicht schocken aber vielleicht MB schaden oder gar SSD defekt ?


----------



## T0M@0 (19. Mai 2011)

Oder Netzteil nen Schaden? Wenn die nicht mehr so richtig wollen zeigt sich das auch manchmal bei lastwechseln...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Mai 2011)

Ich tippe auch auf Schaden am NT, ich würde mir ein irgendwoher eins borgen und testen. 

Edit: 





Forseti schrieb:


> Außerdem ist mir aufgefallen, dass der PC manchmal mehrere Startversuche braucht, wenn er auf Raumtemperatur abgekühlt ist, das heißt er bricht nach ca. 10 Sekunden den Bootvorgang ab und startet neu.


 
Ich errinnere mich gerade an einen meiner alten PC's, der hat das auch und da war einer der RAM-Riegel faul, teste es mal ob es daran liegt.


----------



## Forseti (19. Mai 2011)

Also kann es im Prinzip an fast allem liegen  Muss ich wohl hoffen, dass das NT innerhalb von 6 Monaten abraucht und den Rest mitnimmt?


----------



## kubi-1988 (19. Mai 2011)

Nehl schrieb:


> Hallo Falter!
> Ich betreibe auf meiner Maschine derzeit einen CPU-Client und einen GPU-Client. (Singelcore Athlon64 3700+ und eine GTX460). In beiden Fällen habe ich eingestellt, dass die "Core Priority" so gering wie möglich ist. Nun habe ich beobachtet, dass mein PC (so wie es bei normaler Büroarbeit, surfen etc. gewollt ist) dynamisch runter und hoch taktet (CnQ), nicht aber wenn die Clients laufen, dann läuft die CPU immer auf Maximum. Insbesondere der CPU-Client scheint dass zu verhindern.
> Kann man da noch irgendwo was einstellen? (Umwidmung der beiden Clients als Hintergrunddienst oder so was?)
> Was mich eigentlich stört ist der wohl (etwas) höhere Stromverbrauch und vor allem die wohl höhere Wärmeentwicklung und in Konsequenz höhere Geschwindigkeit der Lüfter - insbesondere genau dann, wenn man eigentlich eine leise Maschine haben will.
> ...



Ich habe mal was getestet und es sollte beim CPU-Client funktionieren, dass er faltet und die dynamische Taktung noch funktioniert.
Ich habe einfach mal den Singelcoreclient auf Nutzung von 5% CPU-Leistung eingestellt und die dynamische Taktung hat funktioniert.
Vllt. könnte da jemand ein How-To erstellen Stromsparendes falten oder ähnlich.

Grob gesagt, müsstest du mit einem Programm bei einem neueren AMD z.B. K10stat die P-Stats anpassen, dass er sich z.B. erst bei 90 % Last hochtaktet und bei 80 % runtertaktet. Danach müsste nur noch im Client eingestellt werden, dass weniger als z.B. 75% Last genutzt werden. Wie es allerdings mit den Deadlines aussieht kann ich allerdings nicht sagen.

Noch etwas anderes. Ich habe gestern den MSI Afterburner installiert. Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich das Fenster mit dem Hardwaremonitor wieder das Hauptprogramm andocken kann?


----------



## acer86 (19. Mai 2011)

Zum ersten mal seit ich mein Faltserver in der jetzigen config habe, hatte ich noch nie eine 925er WU für die GTS450 bekommen
und sie da heute ist es endlich mal dazu gekommen das sie eine der guten alten 925er bekommen hat,

und das beste daran ist KEIN Shader BUG 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Forseti (19. Mai 2011)

Also meine ist SSD anscheinend in Ordnung, habe nochmal mehrere Benchmarks durchlaufen lassen und die Werte waren optimal und es gab dabei auch keine Blue Screens. Die SMART Werte in Crystal Disc sind auch einwandfrei. Bleiben RAM, Mobo und NT?


----------



## T0M@0 (19. Mai 2011)

Festplatte --> checkdisk (chkdsk) machen (benchen bringt da nicht viel )
RAM --> module einzeln testen ob dann Fehler auftauschen z.B. mit memtest (wenn Fehler dann Latenzen/Takt entschärfen)
NT --> schwierig zu testen, am besten mit einem geliehenem testen (oder mit einem anderen wenn du noch eins hast) oder mit nem Multimeter Spannungen messen (interessant wären hier min. und max werte, gute multimeter messen das auch)
CPU --> mit Prime95 oder ähnlichem
MoBo --> kP hilft wahrscheinlich nur tauschen


----------



## Forseti (19. Mai 2011)

Benchen bei SSDs hilft, da die SSD dann für einige Sekunden voll ausgereizt wird und es gab nur einen BS in ca. 10 Durchläufen
RAM hatte ich schon einzeln mit Memtest getestet, war fehlerfrei einige Zeit durchgelaufen, die BS kamen aber weiter
ich habe weder ein Multimeter noch ein NT welches stark genug ist um das zu testen, ich müsste also erst ein zweites kaufen
CPU läuft Prime und f@h stabil, in den logs tauchen auch keine UNSTABLE MACHINE Einträge auf
MB ist gut möglich

Ich bin mit der Fehlersuche auch etwas unerfahren, da ich vor diesem Rechner in meinem Leben nur eine kaputte Graka und eine defekt Festplatte hatte 

PS: Am Sonntag laufen kurzzeitig nur 4 KKWs, es könnte also zu Stromausfällen kommen, falls kein Wind und keine Sonne vorhanden ist


----------



## nfsgame (19. Mai 2011)

UNSTABLE_MACHINE beim SMP gibts in der Form nicht. Ists instabil gibts nen BSOD.


----------



## Forseti (19. Mai 2011)

mhh ok aber da der BS fast nur bei Lastwechsel auftritt würde ich das eher trotzdem ausschließen, zumal es schon bei 1,27V+ LLC auf extrem Prime stabil war und jetzt bin ich bei 1,31V (CPU-Z/Speefan Wert, im Bios 1,285V) mit LLC und Phase Control auf extrem + VRM Frequency auf 500KHz statt 300KHz. Ich könnte wohl noch mehr VCore geben, aber da zu 1,27V schon kein Unterschied vorhanden ist, glaube ich da nicht an Verbesserungen 
CPU Capability habe ich auch schon Schrittweise von 100% auf 140% (Maximum) erhöht.


----------



## T0M@0 (19. Mai 2011)

mach mal einen BIOS Reset und teste nochmal alles auf Standardeinstellung. Mit OC würde ich erst anfangen wenn der PC stabil läuft.


----------



## Forseti (19. Mai 2011)

hatte ich in den 7 Tagen wo ich gesperrt war schon gemacht. Die Startschwierigkeiten hatte der Rechner auch schon bei der ersten Inbetriebnahme aber ich habe mich nicht daran gestört


----------



## xX jens Xx (19. Mai 2011)

So,hat alles nix geholfen, ich bekomm immernoch keine Bonuspunkte!


----------



## Schmicki (19. Mai 2011)

xX jens Xx schrieb:


> So,hat alles nix geholfen, ich bekomm immernoch keine Bonuspunkte!



Hattest du denn schon einmal Bonuspunkte bekommen? Wenn nicht, hast du erfolgreich 10 SMP WUs mit Passwort gefaltet?


----------



## xX jens Xx (20. Mai 2011)

Neinn Bonuspunkte hab ich noch nie bekommen,hab aber schon 25WUs gefalltet.


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Mai 2011)

xX jens Xx schrieb:


> Neinn Bonuspunkte hab ich noch nie bekommen,hab aber schon 25WUs gefalltet.


 
Da werden wir wohl nochmal etwas tiefer graben müssen

Du hast also schon *25 SMP-WU*'s *mit passkey* unter diesem Namen *BarnieGeroelheimer* gefaltet??


----------



## Z28LET (20. Mai 2011)

Wird den im F@H Fenster angezeigt, dass ein Passkey gefunden wurde?


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Mai 2011)

Ja, da müsste dann stehen "passkey found"


----------



## kubi-1988 (20. Mai 2011)

@xX jens Xx: Wenn die 10 SMP-WUs seit den neuen eintragen des Passkey gefühlt schon lange vorbei sind oder auch wirklich vorbei sind (lässt sich schlecht sagen, finde ich zumindest), dann solltest du dir einen neuen Passkey holen und ihn nur beim SMP eintragen. Später kannst du dann auf der Seite überprüfen, ob deine 10 SMP schon gefaltet worden sind. Dazu suchst du einfach statt nach deinem Namen nach deinem Passkey.


----------



## xX jens Xx (20. Mai 2011)

@Bumblebee: Ja ich hab 20Wus unter dem alten Passkey gefaltet und 2 unter dem Neuen.

Wo müsste den "Passkey found" stehen?


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Mai 2011)

xX jens Xx schrieb:


> Wo müsste den "Passkey found" stehen?



Wenn du den Client startest kommen diverse "Meldungen"; darunter (ziemlich am Anfang) eben auch das "passkey found"
Ich werde einen Screenie (sofern niemand anderes vorher so gütig ist) davon heut abend hier reinstellen


----------



## xX jens Xx (20. Mai 2011)

Das wäre nett!

Bei mir Kommt da:"-Ask before connecting: No
                            -User name: BarnieGeroelheimer (Team 70335)
                            -User ID:....
                            -Machine ID: 1


                            Loaded queue successfully.

                            Project: 6944(Rund 0, Clone 42, Gen 22)
                            ........."


----------



## Z28LET (20. Mai 2011)

Hier mal ein Beispiel aus dem Fenster:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xX jens Xx (20. Mai 2011)

Bei mir sieht es so aus: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Z28LET (20. Mai 2011)

Steht jetzt nix da von "Passkey found".


----------



## xX jens Xx (20. Mai 2011)

Ja steht echt nix da..:/

WAAAAm ich hab den Work ordner eig ausversehen gelöscht und nun kommt "passkey found"


----------



## Lorin (20. Mai 2011)

Wollte euch an dieser Stelle nur schnell ein schönes Wochenende wünschen!


----------



## The Ian (20. Mai 2011)

danke dir...wünsch ich dir und allen anderen auch


----------



## Frosdedje (20. Mai 2011)

> Wollte euch an dieser Stelle nur schnell ein schönes Wochenende wünschen!


Und von meiner Seite auch. 

Und noch eine Interessenfrage:
Hängt es von der Grafikkarte ab, welche Projects hauptsächlich gefaltet werden?
Meine HD 5770 faltet von Beginn 573x-Projects durch, wie man im Bild sehen kann:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (20. Mai 2011)

Nunja, es gibt WUs für AMD- und welche für Nvidia-Karten .


----------



## Frosdedje (20. Mai 2011)

Nun, welche WUs werden an AMD-Grafikkarten und welche an Nvidia-Grafikkarten fürs Falten geschickt?
Und wie sieht es bei AMD und Intel aus und gibt es entsprechende WUs für VIA-Prozessoren?


----------



## kubi-1988 (20. Mai 2011)

Na das stimmt so aber nicht ganz. Es gibt bestimmte WUs für nur für einen bestimmten Core. Eine Liste der Cores findest du hier. Mit dem alten Client läuft auf den AMD-Karten nur der FahCore11, welcher aber auch bei machen Nvidia-Grafikkarten zum Einsatz kommt.

Besser wäre es, wenn du mit deiner 5770 auf den 7er Client umsteigst, damit schaffst du dann statt der ~2100 PPD so um die 6k PPD.

Edit: @Frosdedje: x86-Prozessor bleibt ein x86-Prozessor. Dort richtet sich die Wahl der WU eher nach der Geschwindigkeit des Prozessors.

Edit2: Hast du Systemvariablen optimiert? Die ~2100 PPD finde ich nämlich etwas wenig. Ich hatte auf meiner 5770 nie weniger als 2400 PPD und das ohne Übertaktung bzw. nur geringer Übertaktung und zusätzlich habe ich immer nochmal ein älteres Game gezockt. Sonst wären es mit 860 MHz ~2500 und mit 900 MHz ~2700 PPD.


----------



## Frosdedje (20. Mai 2011)

> Hast du Systemvariablen optimiert?


Was ist denn das und wo kann man es einstellen?


----------



## kubi-1988 (20. Mai 2011)

Also beim Consolen-Client habe ich das über eine start.bat gelöst. Darin steht:

```
set CAL_NO_FLUSH=1
set CAL_PRE_FLUSH=1
set FLUSH_INTERVAL=128
set BROOK_YIELD=2
start Folding@home-Win32-GPU.exe -forcegpu ati_r800 -oneunit -local
```

Ich glaube das das ging auch irgendwo anders noch, ich weiß jedoch nicht wo.
Aber du kannst ja mal versuchen die Folding@home-Win32-GPU.exe durch die zu ersetzen, welche du startest. Die start.bat sollte in dem Verzeichnis liegen, in welchem sich die betreffende exe liegt.

Besser wäre zwar noch, wenn du au den 7er Client umsteigst. Dazu müsstest du allerdings einen neuen Treiber (ich glaube 11.1 aufwärts) installieren.
Danach musst du noch beim GPU-Slot die Variablen client-type=advanced setzen. Danach sollte deine 5770 ca. 5900 PPD bringen, allerdings ist dann einer der CPU-Kerne vollausgelastet. Aber da du ja sowieso keine SMP faltest ist das ja egal.

Solltest du noch fragen haben, melde dich einfach wieder.

Edit: Ich habe gerade noch gefunden, wie man die Systemvariablen global anpassen kann. (s. hier)


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Mai 2011)

xX jens Xx schrieb:


> Ja steht echt nix da..:/
> 
> WAAAAm ich hab den Work ordner eig ausversehen gelöscht und nun kommt "passkey found"


 
.. was doch schon mal gut ist 

btw. bei der Durchsicht von deinem Bild ist mir aufgefallen, dass du nur die flag's *-smp -local* eingetragen hast
Ist es Absicht, dass du da nicht auch *-advmethods* (und allenfalls* -forceasm*) drinne hast??


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (20. Mai 2011)

moin moin, endlich ist es soweit, ich habe mit meinem 2600k @ 4400mhz die 55kppd marke geknackt!^^

Name: VMware W7 CPU SMP
 Path: *****************
 Number of Frames Observed: 120
 Min. Time / Frame : 00:23:12 - 55.113,1 PPD
 Avg. Time / Frame : 00:24:47 - 49.916,9 PPD

linux @ VM FTW

mfg


----------



## nfsgame (20. Mai 2011)

Mich würden ja mal die Werte einer nativen Linuxinstallation mit der CPU interessieren .


----------



## Forseti (20. Mai 2011)

bei mir warten schon 4 WUs darauf hochgeladen zu werden, irgendwie bricht er dabei immer ab  (V7 Client)
liegt wohl daran, dass ich heute wieder einen derben Paketverlust von bis zu 90% habe


----------



## kubi-1988 (20. Mai 2011)

Gibt es auf den Heft-DVDs immer noch eine Live-Linuxdistribution? Vllt. könnte dort der Client integriert werden? So könnte man schnell testen, wie er unter nativem Linux oder in einer VM läuft. Ich hatte nämlich keinen Erfolg bei meinem Test in einer VM mit Virtual PC und Ubuntu 11.04. Ich habe es nicht geschafft den Client zu installieren.

@Forseti: Was steht denn in der Fehlermeldung in der Log?


----------



## acer86 (20. Mai 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Mich würden ja mal die Werte einer nativen Linuxinstallation mit der CPU interessieren .



Das würde mich auch mal brennend interessieren 

Edit: würde es sich lohnen mein i7 920 mit 4.01Ghz über VMware Falten zu lassen, wen ja mit wie viel PPD mehr zu mein jetzigen 27800PPD kan ich da ca rechnen?


----------



## Forseti (20. Mai 2011)

Da kommen verschiedene Fehlermeldungen und es bricht immer bei verschiedenen Prozentzahlen ab. Muss wohl wirklich am Paketverlust liegen, denn die Feuchtigkeit in den Wänden greift meine Stromleitungen an und da läuft Powerlan anscheinend nicht mehr so toll  Muss ich die Tage mal Lan Kabel verlegen


----------



## Forseti (20. Mai 2011)

So habe jetzt Wlan angeschlossen. Jetzt läd er zwar hoch aber dann kommt eine Fehlermeldung 


> 18:00:00:ERROR: Exception: Failed to read response packet: HTTP_OK
> 18:00:00:Sending unit results: id:03 state:SEND project:6801 run:7512 clone:3 gen:14 core:0x15 unit:0x0000000e0a3b1e644d94bd0ac80bf6c4
> 18:00:02:ERROR: Exception: Failed to read response packet: HTTP_OK
> 18:00:02:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND project:6801 run:7048 clone:3 gen:14 core:0x15 unit:0x0000000e0a3b1e644d94bb93a759fee2
> ...


----------



## xX jens Xx (20. Mai 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> .. was doch schon mal gut ist
> 
> btw. bei der Durchsicht von deinem Bild ist mir aufgefallen, dass du nur die flag's *-smp -local* eingetragen hast
> Ist es Absicht, dass du da nicht auch *-advmethods* (und allenfalls* -forceasm*) drinne hast??



Ne das war unabsichtlich, macht das ein großen Unterschied??


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Mai 2011)

Irgendwas stimmt mit den Servern defintiv nicht > beide GTX460 können schon zum zweiten mal ihre WU's nicht abliefern und lassen nur durch Neustart der Clienten dazu überreden sie neu WU's zu holen und die Fertigen abzuliefern.


----------



## Forseti (20. Mai 2011)

Meinst du es liegt dann nicht an mir, dass die WUs nicht ankommen?


> 19:22:26:Unit 01: Upload complete
> 19:22:26:Unit 03: Upload complete
> 19:22:26:Server responded PLEASE_WAIT (464)
> 19:22:26:Unit 04: Upload complete
> ...



Edit:


> 19:44:10:Unit 04: Upload complete
> 19:44:10:Server responded PLEASE_WAIT (464)
> 19:44:10:WARNING: Server does not like fail report, dumping


anscheinend fängt er jetzt an die WUs zu löschen wegen zu vielen fehlerhaften Upload Versuchen?


----------



## Schmicki (20. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> anscheinend fängt er jetzt an die WUs zu löschen wegen zu vielen fehlerhaften Upload Versuchen?



Es gibt da auch schon einen entsprechenden Thread im Folding-Forum: Folding Forum • View topic - #679 Fail report, subsequent dump

Ich habe auch Probleme beim Hochladen. Offensichtlich Serverprobleme. Positiv ist nur, dass im Moment vermehrt 912/925 WUs vergeben werden. Also einfach einen anderen Clienten starten und die Serverprobleme aussitzen.


----------



## Forseti (20. Mai 2011)

Sieht so aus, als ob ich 5 WUs umsonst gefaltet habe


----------



## T0M@0 (20. Mai 2011)

meine zwei GTX 460 langweilen sich auch


----------



## Forseti (20. Mai 2011)

Da muss Stanford dringend nachbessern, die Workcollection Server hatten in den letzen Tagen öfter Störungen


----------



## mattinator (20. Mai 2011)

Da lohnt es sich direkt mal, etwas ältere Hardware zu haben. Mein alter Xeon sowie die beiden GTX 275 mit GPU2-Client haben seit ihren letzten Start (heute mittag / nachmittag) voll zu tun. Keine Upload-Probleme und dann immer gleich neue Projekte.


----------



## Forseti (20. Mai 2011)

Meine GTX580 bekommt jetzt keine 6801er mehr sondern 1xxxx WUs mit einer TPF von nur ca. 40 Sekunden
Vielleicht sind nur die speziellen Fermi WUs verbuggt?


----------



## davidof2001 (20. Mai 2011)

Bin mal gespannt ob meine 570er nachher hochladen kann. Dauert ja nicht allzu lange bei einer TPF von 42 Sekunden und 19200PPD. Sieht schon ziemlich cool aus.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Mai 2011)

Bis die das Problem in den Griff bekommen haben werd ich auf Halde falten.


----------



## Forseti (20. Mai 2011)

Also die 1xxxx WUs laden ohne Probleme hoch wie es aussieht


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> Also die 1xxxx WUs laden ohne Probleme hoch wie es aussieht


Bei mir nicht.


----------



## Forseti (21. Mai 2011)

seltam, bei mir laden sie hoch, aber mal sehen, in 24min ist die nächste 1xxxx fertig


----------



## p00nage (21. Mai 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Mich würden ja mal die Werte einer nativen Linuxinstallation mit der CPU interessieren .


 
wenn mir jmd dabei hilft des einzurichten per icq oder so kann ich das gerne ab Mittwoch machen, mein PC zurzeit eh gerade down so wie es aussieht komm aber erst sonntag wieder ran ...


----------



## davidof2001 (21. Mai 2011)

Meine lädt auch nicht hoch. Habe extra mal mit -oneunit gestartet, und nach dem 5ten Versuch (ich glaube es waren 5) die WU hochzuladen hat sich der Client geschlossen. Wenn ich ihn jetzt mit -send 1 starte, ist er sofort wieder geschlossen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Mai 2011)

Meine Falthalde füllt sich. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thosch (21. Mai 2011)

Moin moin

und schönes WE @ all ! Gerade von Arbeit rein ... und meiner läuft, und läuft, und läuft, und läuft, ... aber gestern allleine 6 Stk v.d. 912-/924-ern. Mir solls recht sein mit denen.
Muss schon sagen das mein Rechenknecht doch sehr stabil und fleissig faltet, ohne Aussetzer oder Nicht-Abgaben, und das über Wochen.
Datt läuft halt ...


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Mai 2011)

... Heute morgen zwischen 07:00 und 08:00 wurde alles Ausstehende versendet - scheint wieder in Ordnung zu sein


----------



## Forseti (21. Mai 2011)

bei mir wurde alles bis auf 5 6801er verschickt, die 6801er wurden wohl ersatzlos gelöscht


----------



## davidof2001 (21. Mai 2011)

Wie kann ich den Client zum senden einer WU überreden?

Wenn ich als Flag "-send all" setze, steht folgendes im log

```
Executable: E:\Folding GPU3\Folding@home-Win32-GPU_Vista-631\Folding@home-Win32-GPU.exe
Arguments: -local -advmethods -send all 

[11:27:16] - Ask before connecting: No
[11:27:16] - User name: Dave (Team 70335)
[11:27:16] - User ID: 64523E731628EA51
[11:27:16] - Machine ID: 2
[11:27:16] 
[11:27:16] Gpu type=3 species=30.
[11:27:16] Loaded queue successfully.
[11:27:16] Attempting to return result(s) to server...

Folding@Home Client Shutdown.
```

Wenn als Flag dann drin steht "- send 1" dann kommt folgendes log


```
Executable: E:\Folding GPU3\Folding@home-Win32-GPU_Vista-631\Folding@home-Win32-GPU.exe
Arguments: -local -advmethods -send 1 

[11:27:37] - Ask before connecting: No
[11:27:37] - User name: Dave (Team 70335)
[11:27:37] - User ID: 64523E731628EA51
[11:27:37] - Machine ID: 2
[11:27:37] 
[11:27:37] Gpu type=3 species=30.
[11:27:37] Loaded queue successfully.
[11:27:37] Attempting to return result(s) to server...
[11:27:37] Project: 11260 (Run 0, Clone 70, Gen 8)
[11:27:37] - Failed to send unit 01 to server

Folding@Home Client Shutdown.
```

Was fehlt noch an Flags oder dergleichen?


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Mai 2011)

Doofe Frage - hast du im *work* - Ordner auch ein fertiges Resultat zu stehen??

Ansonsten sehe ich grad keinen Fehler


----------



## Forseti (21. Mai 2011)

die hohen Temperaturen heute machen der Hardware bestimmt zu schaffen. Die Spannungswandler auf dem Mobo sind schon bei 72°C angekommen


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Mai 2011)

Manicmanuel schrieb:


> Da wohl keiner eine alte Karte spenden würde und es sich wohl auch nicht lohnt dafür einen "Spendenthread" zu eröffnen,
> bleibt die Frage welche günstige Falterkarte ich denn für den hiesigen Server kaufen soll .....  ich hab da derzeit keinen überblick was die Karten angeht.
> 
> Oder sollte ich mal nen Spendenaufruf starten... ?
> ...


 
Warts mal noch ab - möglicherweise ergibt sich ja noch was
Gute Falterkarten sind und bleiben
- reine Faltung GTS450 (OC)
- Faltung plus Gaming GTX460 und *GTX560TI* (auch möglichst OC)

@Forseti - ja, hier ist's auch schon ganz schön "kuschelig warm"


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Mai 2011)

Ein grosser Vorteil hat die Falthalde: Wen mal wieder 912/925-WU's kommen kann man sich gleich ein paar unter den Nagel reissen > Ich hab mir 30 Stück geholt.


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Mai 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ein grosser Vorteil hat die Falthalde: Wen mal wieder 912/925-WU's kommen kann man sich gleich ein paar unter den Nagel reissen > Ich hab mir 30 Stück geholt.


 
 CHEATER


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Mai 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> CHEATER





Irgendwie hab ich so das Gefühl morgen wird meine produktivster Tag > Falthalde leeren.


----------



## acer86 (21. Mai 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> CHEATER


 

dem Schließe ich mich an


----------



## Forseti (21. Mai 2011)

Bei einigen hat man das Gefühl, das die Punkte mehr zählen, als der eigentliche Sinn von f@h


----------



## davidof2001 (21. Mai 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Doofe Frage - hast du im *work* - Ordner auch ein fertiges Resultat zu stehen??
> 
> Ansonsten sehe ich grad keinen Fehler


 
Im Work Ordner steht eine Datei "logfile_01.txt" wo der komplette Ablauf der WU drin ist. Die fragliche WU war in der Queue auch im Platz 1.
Die restlichen Dateien in dem Ordner enden alle mit 03. Ich denke da fehlen Die Ergebnisse. 
Naja, war ja zum Glück nur eine Stunde was die WU gedauert hat die jetzt verschenkt ist.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Mai 2011)

Was ich allerdings nicht bestätigen kann, ist das Falteffizients mit mehreren Client fällt, zumindest bei den 912/925 WU's > auf der GTS450 laufen zur Zeit 14 Clienten.  Für den 15. reicht der VRAM nicht mehr. 



Forseti schrieb:


> Bei einigen hat man das Gefühl, das die Punkte mehr zählen, als der eigentliche Sinn von f@h


Ich schau es so an: Der Wettbewerb steigert automatischen den WU-Ausstoss und dadurch haben die Forscher mehr Daten für ihre Arbeit zu Verfügung.
Ausserdem: Mit der Falthalde kann nicht der Punkteausstoss gross erhöht werden > man kann nur die Punkte gezielt abliefern.
Ich werde morgen einen sehr hohen Ausstoss an Punkten haben, aber dafür gestern und heute einen niedrigen. 

Gestern Abend hab ich auch nur die Falthalde in Betrieb genommen weil es Problemme mit den Servern gab.


----------



## Forseti (21. Mai 2011)

Es müssen aber alle WUs bearbeitet werden und nicht nur die "schönsten" oder besten Watt/ppd Verhältnis rausgesucht werden


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> Es müssen aber alle WUs bearbeitet werden und nicht nur die "schönsten" oder besten Watt/ppd Verhältnis rausgesucht werden


Mach ich ja auch. 
Auch wen du es mir wahrscheinlich nicht glaubst, dass sich die Falthalde nur mit 912/925-WU's gefüllt hat, war nur ein sehr glücklicher Zufall und war nicht drauf angelgt. 
Ich hab sie gestern wirklich nur in Betrieb genommen um die Serverprobleme auszusitzten > ich weiss, in meinem obrigen Beitrag hört es sich so an als sei es gezielt gewesen, aber das war es nicht. 

Ausserdem, wie oft kommen schon 912/925-WU's? Sie kommen meistens dann wen ich an der Arbeit bin.


----------



## Forseti (21. Mai 2011)

Die 1xxxx WUs sind aber schon seltsam, laut GPU-Z ist die GPU genauso stark ausgelastet, bleibt aber fast 15 Kelvin kühler


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Mai 2011)

Die 9125/925-WU's belasten die Karten bei weitem nicht so stark wie die aktuellen 1280/1348 > letztes Jahr waren sie noch Hausmannskost. 

Erschreck nicht falls du mal auf ne P6811 (7202Punkte) triffst, eine Menge Karten (inklusiver meiner) sind da an ihre termischen Grenzen gekommen und mussten runtergetaktet werden. 

Edit: Serverprobleme scheinen immernoch nicht behoben zu sein, der eine Client kann die fertige WU wieder nicht versenden.


----------



## Forseti (21. Mai 2011)

keine Ahnung, in Furmark wird meine GPU nochmal ca. 20 Kelvin wärmer als bei 6805/6806ern, da würde ich bestimmt auch 6811er schaffen. Bis 110°C finde ich noch ok.


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Mai 2011)

davidof2001 schrieb:


> Im Work Ordner steht eine Datei "logfile_01.txt" wo der komplette Ablauf der WU drin ist.
> Die restlichen Dateien in dem Ordner enden alle mit 03. Ich denke da fehlen Die Ergebnisse.
> Naja, war ja zum Glück nur eine Stunde was die WU gedauert hat die jetzt verschenkt ist.


 
Das ist genau was ich meinte - leider..

Dort müsste ein File mit Namen *wuresults_01.dat* stehen
Dieses File wird übermittelt; fehlt das kann nichts gesendet werden


----------



## Forseti (21. Mai 2011)

Kann man irgendwas einstellen um die Chance für 6811er WUs zu erhöhen? Ich möchte mal meine GPU quälen 

Und die 6801er WUs laden wieder nicht hoch, schon  7 fehlgeschlagene Versuche 



> 17:27:05:Unit 02: Upload complete
> 17:27:05:Server responded PLEASE_WAIT (464)
> 17:27:05:WARNING: Server does not like fail report, dumping
> 17:27:05:Cleaning up Unit 02


Super wieder eine WU umsonst berechnet, Stanford muss wirklich mal ihr System überarbeiten


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Mai 2011)

Sind seit Weihnachten nicht mehr im Umlauf > wollte auch mal welche um meine GTX460-Wakü-Kühler (wurde an Weihnachten umgebaut) auf ihre Leistungsfähigkeit zu testen, hab aber keine mehr bekomen.  Das einzige was man machen musste war die Flag -advmethods.

Verstest du jetzt wieso ich die Falthalde in Betrieb genommen habe.


----------



## Forseti (21. Mai 2011)

in V7 kann man sich ja nicht aussuchen ob eine WU gesendet werden soll oder nicht oder?
Die 1xxxx WU ist gerade wieder ordnungsgemäß durchgelaufen und ich habe noch eine 2. bekommen

Ich verstehe aber echt nicht wieso fertig berechnete WUs einfach gelöscht werden wenn der Upload mehrmals fehlschlägt, statt dass der Client einen Tag wartet


----------



## Thosch (21. Mai 2011)

... bis jetzt wieder 7 912-/925-er bekommen ... meeeehr davon ... hat das jetzt System oder "besteln" die an ihren Servern oder Systemen ?

Edit: Steht bei denen in den News das sie dran arbeiten ->  http://folding.typepad.com/news/


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> Und die 6801er WUs laden wieder nicht hoch, schon  7 fehlgeschlagene Versuche
> 17:27:05:Unit 02: Upload complete
> 17:27:05:Server responded PLEASE_WAIT (464)
> 17:27:05:WARNING: Server does not like fail report, dumping
> ...


 
Ich verstehe echt nicht was dir da passiert - und warum
Diese Meldung(en) habe ich noch nie gesehen

Aber natürlich - auch bei mir "hängt" der Resultate-Upload wieder



Forseti schrieb:


> Stanford muss wirklich mal ihr System überarbeiten


 
"So say we all"


----------



## Forseti (21. Mai 2011)

Von dem Problem scheinen nur 6801er betroffen zu sein, hatte gestern davon auch schon 5 verloren


----------



## Schmidde (22. Mai 2011)

Bekomme seit heute auch nur noch die 10xxxer WUs
Allerdings hat es meine 2 6801er gestern noch problemlos hochgeladen


----------



## Forseti (22. Mai 2011)

Ja im Moment kommen scheinbar nur 1xxxx WUs, vielleicht hat Stanford den Fehler gemerkt und erstmal die 6801er deaktiviert.


----------



## acer86 (22. Mai 2011)

Ich bekomm auch nur noch die guten alten 925er bzw 912er 

leider leidet da die CPU PPD stark darunter und die TPF geht von 36min auf 1:00h hoch 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber auch was gutes hat´s 

Die gute *GLH* rennt wieder los wie nix, da kommt meine GTX460 kaum gegen an


----------



## Forseti (22. Mai 2011)

Wieso hat eine GTS450 eine TPF von 53sek bei den WUs und meine GTX 580 gerade mal auf ca. 40s. Ich glaube da nutzt f@h die Resourcen aber sehr ineffizient aus 
Die 450 hat ja nur 192 statt 512 CUDA Kerne und weniger Takt


----------



## caine2011 (22. Mai 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Was ich allerdings nicht bestätigen kann, ist das Falteffizients mit mehreren Client fällt, zumindest bei den 912/925 WU's > auf der GTS450 laufen zur Zeit 14 Clienten.  Für den 15. reicht der VRAM nicht mehr.



das sag ich seit gefühlt 1mio jahren...nur der ram reglementiert



> Wieso hat eine GTS450 eine TPF von 53sek bei den WUs und meine GTX 580 gerade mal auf ca. 40s. Ich glaube da nutzt f@h die Resourcen aber sehr ineffizient aus
> Die 450 hat ja nur 192 statt 512 CUDA Kerne und weniger Takt



ich tippe mal so in grüne: das liegt nicht an stanford sondern an cuda...

die eigentliche arbeit macht schließlich der nvidiakompiler, der evtl. nicht so recht die leistungumsetzen kann...

interessieren würde mich ob man mit den serverprodukten von nvidia mehr erreicht


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> Wieso hat eine GTS450 eine TPF von 53sek bei den WUs und meine GTX 580 gerade mal auf ca. 40s. Ich glaube da nutzt f@h die Resourcen aber sehr ineffizient aus
> Die 450 hat ja nur 192 statt 512 CUDA Kerne und weniger Takt


 Bei den 912/925-WU's ist weniger die Anzahl der CUDA-Kerne massgebend als der Takt > Der Takt der machts.  Erhöh mal die Takt's und die PPD's steigen überproportional. 


caine2011 schrieb:


> das sag ich seit gefühlt 1mio jahren...nur der ram reglementiert


Dafür brechen die PPD's vom Celeron um rund 40% ein und das würde reichen das er die 1. Deadline nicht mehr schaffen würde > keine Bonuspunkte mehr. 

Edit: @caine2011: Idee umgesetzt > ich dachte ich setzt es um, bevor es noch untergeht.


----------



## caine2011 (22. Mai 2011)

ich hab gehört bei nvidia gtx580 geht net mehr soviel...

das mit der umgesetzten idee ist echt endgeil 

das mitz dem celeron ist natürlich bitter, aber dass der cpuoverhead zunimmt ist ja klar, aber da ich eh nur amd prozis einsetze und der der eh nicht so pralle ist, kann ich auf der gtx560ti sovile clients laufen lassen wie ich will XD

und der andere rechner hat ja nur nen prozi und der weitere rechner weint weil er keine graka hat und so gar nichtt läuft...

mfg caine2011


----------



## Thosch (22. Mai 2011)

Moin.

Also das scheint mir eine Schwämme von 9XXer-WUs zu sein. Aber soll mir egal sein, ich nehm was kommt. PPD-mäßig ists natürlich gut.
Gibts nen "Hau-zu" zu Mehrere-Clients-auf-einer-GPU/GraKa ? Oder passt das so einfach mit Neuinst. und geänderter Maschinen-ID ?


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (22. Mai 2011)

ehm,

irgendwas ist falshc gelaufen, ahb ne wu abgeliefert(big natürlich) udn das in unter 2 tagen, sollte eig um die 86k punkte geben und ich bekomme nur punkte ohne bonus...
ich falte doch net 2 tage durchgehend für ca 8k punkte.
kurze sicherheits frage:

das er einen passkey gefunden hat kommt nur beim beschaffen der wu oder?

[07:17:48] + Attempting to get work packet
[07:17:48] Passkey found


und beim  start der wu dann nicht oder?(z.b. nach nem neustart)

mfg


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Mai 2011)

xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> ehm,
> 
> irgendwas ist falsch gelaufen, hab ne wu abgeliefert (big natürlich) und das in unter 2 tagen, sollte eig um die 86k punkte geben und ich bekomme nur punkte ohne bonus...
> ich falte doch net 2 tage durchgehend für ca 8k punkte.


 
Das ist natürlich maximal unbefriedigend - tut mir echt sorry



xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> kurze sicherheits frage:
> 
> das er einen passkey gefunden hat kommt nur beim beschaffen der wu oder?
> 
> ...


 
Das ist richtig - jedenfalls ist es bei mir auch so

Irgend etwas ist bei dir maximal nicht so wie es sein sollte - und ich kann es (momentan) nicht nachvollziehen

Falte doch mal 1 - 2 non-*BIG* - einfach um zu verifizieren, dass der passkey auch wirklich funktioniert
Auf die Art hast du dann schneller / mit weniger Verlust die Info ob es generell nicht will

Kontrolliere auf jeden Fall nochmal den key; ob er auch wirklich stimmt
Faltest du unter v7?? - geh möglicherweise zurück auf die v6; ich lasse nach wie vor die Finger von der v7

Mehr fällt mir momentan auch nicht ein


----------



## Ceph (22. Mai 2011)

Hey,
Ich habe mir jetzt meinen 24/7 Faltserver gebaut. Ich wollte mal fragen wie ich erkennen kann ob die WU die ich falte eine Big ist? Ich habe den v7 und client-type bigadv eingetragen und den client resetet. Also sollte es so richtig sein?!

mfg ceph


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (22. Mai 2011)

Ich falte ja immer noch unter linux@VM, aber ja ok ich mach dann ne paar lütte wus.

mfg


----------



## caine2011 (22. Mai 2011)

@ceph: naja das mit bigadv läuft genau dann wenn im taskmanager eine fahcore_a5.exe zu sehen ist


----------



## Ceph (22. Mai 2011)

hmm.. da steht a3. mal schauen vllt muss die erste normale SMP durchlaufen bevor ich eine Big bekomme. Alledings habe ich, wie beschrieben, den SMP Client resetet...


----------



## caine2011 (22. Mai 2011)

ja aber die wu blieb wahrscheinlich erhalten aber so eine smp dauert ja nur so um die 6h


----------



## Frosdedje (22. Mai 2011)

Ich kriege noch 'ne Krise:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...-folding-home-thread-ii-1620.html#post2997549
Jetzt passiert mir das schon wieder und das lag nicht man fünf 
Tage zurück, als mir das zum ersten Mal passiert war.


----------



## Ceph (22. Mai 2011)

Ok dann melde ich mich nach der ersten SMP nochmal.


----------



## caine2011 (22. Mai 2011)

zeitschleife...XD

ka was die derzeit mit ihren servern machen....


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Mai 2011)

caine2011 schrieb:


> zeitschleife...XD
> 
> ka was die derzeit mit ihren servern machen....


 
Ich denke mal - sie machen "rum"

Diese "Machine" mit der "main CS (vsp09a)" ist ja wieder am laufen.
Offensichtlich macht ihnen aber die Integration der anderen CS's in vsp09a Probleme.


----------



## Forseti (22. Mai 2011)

caine2011 schrieb:


> das sag ich seit gefühlt 1mio jahren...nur der ram reglementiert
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Kann ich schlecht überprüfen, ob es jetzt an NVidia oder Stanford liegt 
jedenfalls hat eine GTS 450@stock nur 455.04-601.34 GFLOPs und die GTX580@stock 1.581 GFLOPs, das sagt mir, dass entweder Nvidias Treiber oder die Stanford Cores die Resourcen voll ausnutzen. Es wäre mir egal ob die Graka dann genauso viel Strom zieht wie in Furmark 

laut Stanford Statistiken liefern im Moment 17137 Nvidia GPU 2725 native TFLOPs bzw. 5750 x86 TFLOPs, was einen Wert von durchschnittlich nur 159 native GFLOPs bzw 336 x86 GFLOPs wären. Klar rechen auch viele nicht besonders leistungsstarke GPUs, aber der Wert könnte bei optimaler Nutzung der Resourcen bestimmt noch höher liegen 

Zum Vergleich 316997 CPUs unter Windows liefern nur 329 TFLOPs, da lohnt es sich doch wenn man die TFLOPs der GPUs optimieren würde...


----------



## Schmidde (22. Mai 2011)

Nach nem heißen Start in den Tag gibts jetzt ne Unwetterwarnung für meine Region 
Da wird gleich mal wieder die Maschinerie angeworfen
Für irgendwas muss ja das schlechte (und kühle) Wetter nützlich sein...


----------



## nfsgame (22. Mai 2011)

Kommst du aus dem westlichen Teil Sachsen-Anhalts ? Die Ausläufer davon was da toben soll färben uns auch orange auf der Warnkarte.


----------



## Schmidde (22. Mai 2011)

Nein
Komm aus Bayern, genauer gesagt Kreis Neu-Ulm....zu erkennen an dem Roten Fleck auf der Unwetterkarte zwischen München und Stuttgart


----------



## Henninges (22. Mai 2011)

*wwwwaaaaaahhhhh* ich werd noch bekloppt...

jetzt habe ich einen "standplatz" für meinen falter, und jetzt läuft die zweite gpu unstable...zieht sich immer 1050x'er wu's...egal was ich mache...ndrun detected und *flutsch* ist der client abgeschmiert...

-gpu 0/1 -advmethods und -local sind angegeben...woran liegts ?


----------



## acer86 (22. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> Kann ich schlecht überprüfen, ob es jetzt an NVidia oder Stanford liegt
> jedenfalls hat eine GTS 450@stock nur 455.04-601.34 GFLOPs und die GTX580@stock 1.581 GFLOPs, das sagt mir, dass entweder Nvidias Treiber oder die Stanford Cores die Resourcen voll ausnutzen. Es wäre mir egal ob die Graka dann genauso viel Strom zieht wie in Furmark
> 
> laut Stanford Statistiken liefern im Moment 17137 Nvidia GPU 2725 native TFLOPs bzw. 5750 x86 TFLOPs, was einen Wert von durchschnittlich nur 159 native GFLOPs bzw 336 x86 GFLOPs wären. Klar rechen auch viele nicht besonders leistungsstarke GPUs, aber der Wert könnte bei optimaler Nutzung der Resourcen bestimmt noch höher liegen
> ...



Die kleine Karten sind bei diesen Wu´s etwas schneller, scheinbar kommt es bei Wu´s auf die Taktfrequenz an und eine GTS450 GLH hat ja 930Mhz im Serien zustand.
leider Steigt bei den WU´s wie du sehen konntest auf mein Bild post von heute Morgen die CPU last von 2% auf bis zu 12% an und das pro Karte 
es hat sich aber schon länger raus gestellt das die Kleinen und mittleren Karten (GTX 460/560 oder GTS450) besser Falten bzw ein besseres PPD/Watt Verhältnis haben als die Großen Karten

Woran das genau liegt kan man nicht so genau sagen, wie A.Meier aber schon geschrieben hat liegt es wahrscheinlich an Shader Anzahl zu Takt rate.

um es mal in PKW auszudrücken:
die Großen Karten haben viel Hubraum aber eine niedrige Drehzahl (in relation zu der Shader Anzahl wenig Taktfrequenz) 
die kleinen Karten haben Weniger Hubraum aber laufen dafür schneller was bei den Client sehr gut ist.  (192 bzw 336 shader aber bis zu 2000Mhz shader Takt)


----------



## xX jens Xx (22. Mai 2011)

Ich wollt nur ne kleine "Zwischenmeldung" machen:
Nun bekomm ich die Bonuspoints und komme so nun auf 16.695PPD!


----------



## Forseti (22. Mai 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> Die kleine Karten sind bei diesen Wu´s etwas schneller, scheinbar kommt es bei Wu´s auf die Taktfrequenz an und eine GTS450 GLH hat ja 930Mhz im Serien zustand.
> leider Steigt bei den WU´s wie du sehen konntest auf mein Bild post von heute Morgen die CPU last von 2% auf bis zu 12% an und das pro Karte
> es hat sich aber schon länger raus gestellt das die Kleinen und mittleren Karten (GTX 460/560 oder GTS450) besser Falten bzw ein besseres PPD/Watt Verhältnis haben als die Großen Karten
> 
> ...


 Keine Ahnung, aber der Vergleich hinkt, da bei mir der Shader Takt im Moment 1884MHz statt 1564 MHz. Es sollte schon einen guten Unterschied machen ob man 512 Kerne mit 1884 MHz oder gerade mal 192 mit 2000 MHz. Das wären 5,8% mehr Takt aber nur 37,5% der Kerne. Wie gesagt ich würde da eher auf ein Problem mit den Stanford Kernen oder Nvidia Treiber tippen. Vielleicht können die Stanford Cores nur 192 Kerne optimal ausnutzen und der Rest wird nur kaum genutzt?
Die 460 hat ja 336 Kerne aber ist auch nur unwesentlich schneller als die GTS450, obwohl beim Takt kaum ein Unterschied besteht.
Genau wie die CPU Cores noch kein AVX können, welches die Leistung theoretisch um 100% erhöhen würde 

Laut Task-Manager stiehlt die GTX 580 auch weniger als 1% der CPU Leistung, denn dort steht immer eine 00 für FAHCore_15.exe*32
Würde die GPU besser ausgelastet, wenn ich mehrere GPU WUs auf einmal laufen lasse?


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Mai 2011)

Henninges schrieb:


> *wwwwaaaaaahhhhh* ich werd noch bekloppt...
> 
> jetzt habe ich einen "standplatz" für meinen falter, und jetzt läuft die zweite gpu unstable...zieht sich immer 1050x'er wu's...egal was ich mache...ndrun detected und *flutsch* ist der client abgeschmiert...
> 
> -gpu 0/1 -advmethods und -local sind angegeben...woran liegts ?



Versuch mal noch "meinen" Trick mit der anderen Machine-ID

Also work-odner löschen; log, queue und und und löschen (kennst ja den Drill)
Danach in der config eine andere ID eingeben



xX jens Xx schrieb:


> Ich wollt nur ne kleine "Zwischenmeldung" machen:
> Nun bekomm ich die Bonuspoints und komme so nun auf 16.695PPD!



Na ist doch nice - hoffentlich bleibt es so


----------



## Forseti (22. Mai 2011)

mhh mehrere GPU Clients gleichzeitig scheint auch nicht gut zu sein, die PPD gehen dan insgesamt runter und die GPU wird nicht 1 Kelvin wärmer


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Mai 2011)

@Forseti: Ich glaube das hat damit zu tun das die einzelnen CUDA-Core kleinere Pakete bei diesen WU's abarbeiten müssen und dadurch die kleinen Karten durch ihren höheren Takt besser sind. 



Thosch schrieb:


> Moin.
> 
> Also das scheint mir eine Schwämme von 9XXer-WUs zu sein. Aber soll mir egal sein, ich nehm was kommt. PPD-mäßig ists natürlich gut.
> Gibts nen "Hau-zu" zu Mehrere-Clients-auf-einer-GPU/GraKa ? Oder passt das so einfach mit Neuinst. und geänderter Maschinen-ID ?


Ein HowTo gibts soviel ich weiss nicht, aber ist einfach einzurichten: Zweiter Ordner mit underschiedlichem Namen, andere Maschinen-ID und ganz wichtig die Flag -local.


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Mai 2011)

Mehrere Clients auf derselben GPU - wieso??


----------



## Forseti (22. Mai 2011)

mehr PPD scheint es schon mal nicht zu bringen, eher weniger wie ich eben testen konnte


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Mai 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Mehrere Clients auf derselben GPU - wieso??


Ich sehe eigendlich nur zwei "sinnvolle" Anwendungen dafür:
1. Faltfalde füllen.
2. Um mit dem V6 wie beim V7 die Uploadzeit zum falten nützten zu können.

Ich hab gerade meine Falthalden geleert und werde jetzt wieder normal Falten mit einem Client pro Karte.


----------



## Schmidde (22. Mai 2011)

Lässt sich eigentlich irgendwie herausfinden wie viele SMP WU´s ich schon gefaltet habe?
Will endlich die Bonuspunkte einsacken!


----------



## Forseti (22. Mai 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ich sehe eigendlich nur zwei "sinnvolle" Anwendungen dafür:
> 1. Faltfalde füllen.
> 2. Um mit dem V6 wie beim V7 die Uploadzeit zum falten nützten zu können.
> 
> Ich hab gerade meine Falthalden geleert und werde jetzt wieder normal Falten mit einem Client pro Karte.


 mit V7 wird die Uploadzeit schon zum Falten verwendet. Du kannst z.B. einstellen, dass bei 97% schon die nächste WU geladen wird


----------



## T0M@0 (22. Mai 2011)

Das meinte er ja mit 2.


----------



## Forseti (22. Mai 2011)

da habe ich mich wohl verlesen 
Aber ich sehe keinen Grund mehr den V6 zu nutzen, der V7 arbeitet mittlerweile mindestens genauso gut wie die Vorgängerversion (jedenfalls auf meiner Hardware, kann natürlich auf älterer HW wieder anders sein)


----------



## T0M@0 (22. Mai 2011)

Ich sehe keinen Grund den V7 zu nutzen... XD


----------



## Forseti (22. Mai 2011)

Ich muss nur noch einen Client installieren und kann mir Tools wie HFM sparen. Das ist schon ein Vorteil finde ich 
Außerdem werden mehr Tester Stanford helfen V7 zu verbessern, sodass am Ende der Beta eventuell noch mehr Vorteile vorhanden sind


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Mai 2011)

Ich für meinen Teil werd noch in absehbarer Zeit beim V6 bleiben und das aus mehreren Gründen:
1. Bei Verwendung des V7 bringt mein Faltserver ~600PPD weniger und das Ding ist erst 6 Monate alt.
2. Der V7 ist nach wie vor noch Beta.
3. Dem V7 fehlen einige nützliche Funktion die ich rege brauche (WU-History, WU-Benmarks, Netzwerkunterstützung).
4. Hab keine ATI die mich zum Einsatz des V7 verdonnert.

Der V7 werd ich erst installieren wen er in der Finalen Version vorliegt und HFM ihn unterstützt.


----------



## Forseti (22. Mai 2011)

Also ich kann keinen ppd Unterschied feststellen, jedenfalls liegt der im Rahmen der Messungenauigkeit


----------



## kubi-1988 (22. Mai 2011)

Schmidde schrieb:


> Lässt sich eigentlich irgendwie herausfinden wie viele SMP WU´s ich schon gefaltet habe?
> Will endlich die Bonuspunkte einsacken!



Beim 6er Client steht nach dem Upload immer die Anzahl der WUs, die du schon hoch geladen hast. Falls du nicht schon vorher SMPs gefaltet hast, sollte da ab 11 der Bonus da sein. Wenn du den Passkey nur beim SMP benutzt hast, kannst du auch auf der Seite nachschauen, wie viele WUs du schon abgeliefert hast. Dazu suchst du einfach statt nach deinem Namen nach deinem Passkey.

Edit: @A.Meier-PS3: Der V7 bietet Netzwerkunterstützung an, damit kannst du sogar die Clients im Netzwerk steuern, wenn du möchtest. Die Sachen findest du im Expert-Modus unter Remote Accsess. Ich habe es allerdings nicht getestet, wie es funktioniert.


----------



## Forseti (22. Mai 2011)

Gerade hatte ich wieder einen Absturz (diesmal sogar ohne blue screen), kurz zuvor hat das Thermal Radar von Asus eine Meldung angezeigt, dass an der 12V Schiene nur 0,58V wären. Also denke ich, dass entweder NT oder MB an meinen ganzen Abstürzen Schuld sind


----------



## acer86 (22. Mai 2011)

Weiß nicht ob es schon mal gesagt wurde, aber hast du ein Multimeter zur Hand?

wen ja mess bitte ma wie es bei leer lauf und Volllast aussieht mit der 12V Spannung, wen die OK ist bzw im Rahmen bleibt sollte das NT ok sein.


----------



## Forseti (22. Mai 2011)

Ich habe leider kein Multimeter.
Ich tendiere eher dazu, dass was mit dem MB nicht stimmt, denn das Programm hat auch schon mal 1,x V auf der 5V Schiene und 123°C als MB Temperatur angegeben. Aber so genau lässt sich das nicht sagen, da ja viele Komponenten voneinander abhängig sind.
Im Moment werden 5,000V auf der 5V und 11,807V auf der 12V Schiene angezeigt. Die MB Temperatur liegt bei 36°C.


----------



## nfsgame (22. Mai 2011)

Och, das sind die ganz normalen Auslesefehler vom Asus-Tool . Kann man drüber lachen, sollte man nicht ernstnehmen .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Mai 2011)

Ich habe gerade nen kleine Vorgeschmack auf BigWU's bekommen > bei letzten Update +31'734Punkte bei 31WU's. 

Edit: Beim nächsten Update sollte ich die 7. Million voll haben.


----------



## Z28LET (22. Mai 2011)

Immer diese Jäger und _Sammler_


----------



## Henninges (22. Mai 2011)

nach langem hin und her...kartentausch, von slot zu slot...ohne erfolge...der tipp mit der id hat auch nix genutzt...letztendlich habe ich mich erinnert, beide karten einem bios-mod unterzogen zu haben...beide liefen mit einem firmware, die der gpu maximal 0.95v spannung gaben...die ein karte hat macht es foldingstable, die andere eben nicht...also habe ich sie mal wieder auf 1.05v geflasht...und was soll ich euch sagen, sie tut wieder was sie soll...

danke @ all !


----------



## Forseti (22. Mai 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Och, das sind die ganz normalen Auslesefehler vom Asus-Tool . Kann man drüber lachen, sollte man nicht ernstnehmen .


 
Also meinst du es war Zufall, dass kurz darauf der Rechner ohne blue screen abgestürzt/neu gestartet ist?


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (22. Mai 2011)

moin moin,


hab jetzt mal ne normale smp wu gemacht und die hat normal ihren bonus bekommen, die big wu von heute nacht aber nicht.
selber client, selbes linux, selbe vm.
ka was da los ist.

mfg


----------



## nfsgame (22. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> Also meinst du es war Zufall, dass kurz darauf der Rechner ohne blue screen abgestürzt/neu gestartet ist?


 
Lass das Tool doch einfach mal zu, verbanne es per msconfig ausm Autostart und schau dann mal was passiert .


----------



## Forseti (22. Mai 2011)

Die Abstürze werden weiter gehen. Ich habe das Tool ja erst zur Überwachung wegen eben diesen installiert


----------



## nfsgame (22. Mai 2011)

Nagut okay, hätte ja sein können. Hab mit solchen Tools schon die lustigsten Sachen erlebt, unteranderem führte CoreTemp mal zu Freezes .


----------



## Forseti (22. Mai 2011)

Ich habe es mal deaktiviert, aber Wunder erwarte ich davon jetzt nicht 

Weiß jemand ob und wann F@H AVX unterstützen wird? Das würde die Leistung von Sandy und später Bulldozer stark erhöhen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Mai 2011)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Hey, so einen hatte ich vor einiger Zeit auch schon mal gepostet .
> 
> Aber: Wir rocken alle^^!


Wäre doch was, jedem von uns Milestone-Erreichern ein eigenes Rocksmiley.


----------



## shorty71 (23. Mai 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wäre doch was, jedem von uns Milestone-Erreichern ein eigenes Rocksmiley.



Ich danke dir für meines .


----------



## caine2011 (23. Mai 2011)

leute, ich werde wohl kürzer treten müssen, zu meinem entsetzen musste ich gestern feststellen das plötzlich meine grakatemps 15K höher als sonst lagen, leider ohne neben dem pc zu sitzen. also ab in den zug 3h eher als geplant und dann in der wohnung: einer der lüfter der Msi Twin Frozr funzt nicht...
also notfallprozedur: neue wlp, passive zalman alu mini kühler und ersatzkarte besorgen, damit ich meine in die rma schicken kann 

was würdet ihr als neue nehmen(kriege wahrscheinlich geld zurück)?
ich hätte gern entweder eine gtx560(ti) oder gtx570 mit wakükompatiblität 

hersteller ist mir eigentlich egal(also naja msi ist iwie nicht mehr mein favorit)
Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals

kann man da einfach die billigste nehmen und einer der fullcoverkühler passt drauf?

oder lohnt eine gtx570
Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals

zum zocken soll der pc an und für sich nciht mehr sein nur falten
(wenn also iwie 2 karten für um die 200€ mehr leistung bringen auch i.o.)

mfg caine2011


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Mai 2011)

Echt brutal was da so abgeht

Also: wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe sollte sie auf jeden Fall WaKü bekommen (also mehr oder weniger Referenzdesign)

Also, auf meiner GTX570 habe ich einen *EK Water Blocks EK-FC580 GTX* 
Hier die kompatiblen (Referen-)Karten CoolingConfigurator.com

Würde ich für die GTX560Ti ebenfalls WaKü anstreben dann wäre das wohl der *EK Water Blocks EK-FC560 GTX - Acetal + Nickel* 
Auch hier wieder die kompatiblem Karten dazu CoolingConfigurator.com


----------



## p00nage (23. Mai 2011)

Heut Mittag Lad ich Bilder mit namen hoch dann ist hier wieder offen, für F@H Member würde ich 260€ ansetzen, Ist halt eine Evga SC und keine normale 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/v...-arcania-gothic-4-viele-luefter-80-120mm.html


----------



## Malkolm (23. Mai 2011)

Ich nutze eine EVGA GTX 570 SC mit einem Watercool heatkiller X³.
Funktioniert soweit tadellos, ABER: Ich hab beim Falten dermaßen fieses Spulenfiepen, dass es nicht auszuhalten ist und ich den Takt der GPU runterfahren muss auf 750MHz 
Wenn ich nicht direkt danaben sitze faltet sie aber stabil bei 850 MHz.


----------



## p00nage (23. Mai 2011)

So PC läuft seit vorhin wieder aber ma cpu only und da macht der 2600k 39,338kppd bei einer Wu 2684; TPF 36:45 . Bin gespannt was er unter Linux dann macht, da komm ich aber erst mitte der Woche dazu.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. Mai 2011)

@acer86: Herzlichen Glückwunsch.


----------



## p00nage (23. Mai 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:
			
		

> @acer86: Herzlichen Glückwunsch.



Warum sagst du nix das du geb hast :-p von mir natürlich auch alles gute


----------



## mattinator (23. Mai 2011)

p00nage schrieb:


> Warum sagst du nix das du geb hast :-p von mir natürlich auch alles gute


 
Na da schließe ich mich mal an, auch wenn ich sonst solche Termine nicht "verfolge". Happy "Foldday".


----------



## acer86 (23. Mai 2011)

Danke an alle für die Glückwünsche


----------



## nfsgame (23. Mai 2011)

Alles Gute!


----------



## xX jens Xx (23. Mai 2011)

Auch von mir Alles Gute!! Feier schön!


----------



## Baggi17 (23. Mai 2011)

Alles gute auch von mir ^^
Aber ich hab mal ne Frage - wurde bestimmt schon hunderte male beantwortet, aber ich bin grad irwie zu blöd die antwort zu finden... - wie bekomme ich meinse stats in die Signatur?

Heute hab ich festgestelle, dass der Lüfter meiner gt9600 nicht mehr dreht - ich weiss nicht, kaputt halt - hab ja noch meine GTX 460 zum falten ^^
Aber ich finds dumm, weil die jetzt passiv immer sofort ziemlich heiss wird - ich muss schauen, dass ich mir bald nen neuen Lüfter dafür kauf.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. Mai 2011)

@Baggi17: Wird hier alles wunderbar erklärt: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...olding-home-stats-die-signatur-einbinden.html

@acer86: Ich hab es auch nur gemerkt weil ich deinen Fragebogen gelesen habe.


----------



## mattinator (23. Mai 2011)

Baggi17 schrieb:


> Aber ich hab mal ne Frage - wurde bestimmt schon hunderte male beantwortet, aber ich bin grad irwie zu blöd die antwort zu finden... - wie bekomme ich meinse stats in die Signatur?


 
Guckst Du hier: Sig Images - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats.


----------



## Baggi17 (23. Mai 2011)

Danke für die schnellen antworten


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Mai 2011)

Auch von mir ein kräftiges  an acer87


----------



## acer86 (23. Mai 2011)

Danke noch mal an alle,


----------



## Thosch (24. Mai 2011)

Glückwunsch auch von mir, das du´s soweit geschafft hast !  

Nebenbei, bei Z..k-Z..K gibts ne GTX560Ti von PoV seit 00:00 für sage und scvhreibe 159,90€ ... hat aber nur 823/1645/4008 - MHz-en ... wer gerade eine braucht ...


----------



## Thosch (24. Mai 2011)

oouuppss ... doppelt gemoppelt ...


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (24. Mai 2011)

p00nage schrieb:


> So PC läuft seit vorhin wieder aber ma cpu only und da macht der 2600k 39,338kppd bei einer Wu 2684; TPF 36:45 . Bin gespannt was er unter Linux dann macht, da komm ich aber erst mitte der Woche dazu.


 
moin moin,

mein 4,4ghz 2600k mahct auf dem selben projekt unter linux auf VM:

Min. Time / Frame : 00:23:50 - 52.931,0 PPD
 Avg. Time / Frame : 00:24:05 - 52.108,9 PPD


mfg


----------



## Thosch (24. Mai 2011)

Linux betreffend: Gehen da diese Distributionen die manchmal so auf Heft-CDs verteilt werden auch ? Denn diese brauchen ja nicht inst. zu werden.


----------



## sp01 (24. Mai 2011)

Denke nicht, wie möchtest du dort denn F@H installieren?


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (24. Mai 2011)

wegen linux,

es gibt von cd lauffähige folding at home linux versionen, den wo fah schon drin ist muss man es nciht installieren.
bissl googlen udn man sollte da was finden.
ich würde aber vm und im idealfall eine native installation von nem folding linux nehmen.
das was ich nutze hat z.b. kernel für i7 alt/i7 neu/core2duo-quad und amd k10.

mfg


----------



## acer86 (24. Mai 2011)

xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> wegen linux,
> 
> es gibt von cd lauffähige folding at home linux versionen, den wo fah schon drin ist muss man es nciht installieren.
> bissl googlen udn man sollte da was finden.
> ...




Ah an den Kernel könnte es gelegen hab das mein Falt server nicht Ubuntu Starten wollte.


----------



## p00nage (24. Mai 2011)

xXxatrush1987 schrieb:
			
		

> moin moin,
> 
> mein 4,4ghz 2600k mahct auf dem selben projekt unter linux auf VM:
> 
> ...



Ich weis das Linux mehr ppd bringt, kommt normal auch morgen drauf


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (24. Mai 2011)

jo cool,

Hier nochmal für alle die ein ultimatives(ok vllt ein bissl übertrieben^^) folding linux haben wollen.
sehr ram intensiv,aber kaum festplatten platz wird benötigt(vllt 10gb max).

Folding@Home - Native Folding Image - LinuxForge.net

geht ab wie ein zäpfchen auf core 2/i7/sandybridge cpus und cruncht auch gut was auf den guten alten AMDs.
HowTo steht im englischen dabei, mit bildern(link recht weit unten auf der seite)

mfg


----------



## LuXTuX (24. Mai 2011)

hmmm, wenn ich wieder zu hause bin, werd ich das al auf meinem alten board testen, da ich da keine festplatte mehr benutzen kann, board im ar***
werd ich mal auf usb stick installieren und meinem alten AMD6000+ bissl was zu tun geben


----------



## Thosch (24. Mai 2011)

xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> ...
> sehr ram intensiv,aber kaum festplatten platz wird benötigt(vllt 10gb max).



Hab 8GB an RAM drinnen, sollte reichen. Schreibfehler oder doch 10*GB ?*



xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> ... auf core 2/i7/sandybridge cpus und cruncht auch gut was auf den guten alten AMDs.
> ...


 
Auch mit GPU-Cl., also mit GraKa-Treibern und so ?

Edit: Scheint nur für CPU zu sein ... oder muss (kann) man sich um den "GPU-Rest" selbst kümmern ?


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (24. Mai 2011)

CPU only, ist halt für stromverbrauch effizeintes falten gedacht, und da ist smp ja eine der besten lösungen, ein paar geforce karten mal aussen vor gelassen.
10gb festplatte, da man auch backups machen kann die man dann später wieder herstellen kann.
8gb ram hab ich auch, aber cpu folden ist da eher ram speed(takt/latenz) abhängig, hab für meine vm um die 3gb zugewiesen, da der a5 core gut zieht.

ich persönlich würde es bei allen 24/7 faltservern auf cpu basis installieren, wer das gro seiner punkte aus gpus holt ist mit w7 besser beraten.
richtig ausfalten(^^-wortwitz FTW!) kann das linux erst sein potenzial auf bigwu´s, aber auch normale smps gehen gut ab(33kppd@p7139)

55kppd(p6900/6901) mache ich mit nur mit dem prozessor was viele multi gpu+ cpu setups schlagen wird, von der leistung vllt net immer, aber im sinne von verbrauch sowieso.

mfg


----------



## Forseti (24. Mai 2011)

CPU bringt zwar viele PPD pro Watt, aber die CPUs haben eine verschwindend geringe Rechenleistung. Ein 2600K und AVX würden etwas mehr als 100 GFLOPs bringen, aber F@H unterstützt kein AVX also sind es nur ca. 50 GFLOPs. Eine GPU (eine GTS450 ca. 500 GFLOPs) leistet da viel mehr und kann dementsprechend anspruchsvollere WUs verarbeiten


----------



## shorty71 (24. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> CPU bringt zwar viele PPD pro Watt, aber die CPUs haben eine verschwindend geringe Rechenleistung. Ein 2600K und AVX würden etwas mehr als 100 GFLOPs bringen, aber F@H unterstützt kein AVX also sind es nur ca. 50 GFLOPs. Eine GPU (eine GTS450 ca. 500 GFLOPs) leistet da viel mehr und kann dementsprechend anspruchsvollere WUs verarbeiten



Das ist fast richtig, Big-WUs auf der Cpu bringen aber einfach vielmehr Punkte, Rechenleistung hin-Rechenleistung her.


----------



## kubi-1988 (24. Mai 2011)

Was soll ich denn dann erst bei den 1,3 TFLOPs meiner HD5770 sagen. 
Das Problem an der Sache ist da eher, dass es bei den CPU Bonuspunkte gibt. Denn sonst sähen sicher die meisten CPUs gegen die GPUs alt aus, sowohl bei der reinen Leistung als auch Leistung/Watt. Aber die Leute aus Stanford werden schon wissen, ob es so gut ist. Falls nicht hätten sie sicher schon einen Bonus für GPU-WUs eingeführt, um auch die anderen Leute zu motivieren.
Trotzdem hoffe ich mal, dass das noch kommt ich hätte auch gerne mal 20k PPD aufwärts.


----------



## Forseti (24. Mai 2011)

Die ATi Karten scheinen abnormal hohe TFLOPs zu haben. Eine GTX 580@ stock kommt gerade mal auf 1,5 TFLOPs und ist weitaus leistungsfähiger als eine 5770 (sowohl in F@H als auch in Spielen), aber eine GTS 450 mit nur einem drittel der FLOPs ist nur wenige Sekunden langsamer pro Frame. Die 6970 hat glaube ich sogar 2,7 TFLOPs, leistet aber sowohol in Spielen und F@H weniger als eine GTX 580. Ich glaube da muss man schon Elektrotechniker oder so sein, um da durchzublicken


----------



## mattinator (24. Mai 2011)

shorty71 schrieb:


> Das ist fast richtig, Big-WUs auf der Cpu bringen aber einfach vielmehr Punkte, Rechenleistung hin-Rechenleistung her.


 
Die Frage wäre nur, ob das CPU2-big-Bonus-System auch wirklich den wissenschaftlichen Wert der Ergebnisse wiederspiegelt. Gerade unter Berücksichtigung der genannten theoretischen und praktischen Rechnenleistungen einiger Grafikkarten. Nicht umsonst ist einer der schnellsten Supercomputer mit Tesla-Karten bestückt (Tianhe-1A: Schnellster Supercomputer mit 7.168 Tesla-GPUs von Nvidia aus China - Update - fermi).


----------



## Forseti (24. Mai 2011)

Wer auf Punkte aus ist, sollte mit CPU falten, wer wirklich helfen will nimmt alles was er hat


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> Wer auf Punkte aus ist, sollte mit CPU falten, wer wirklich helfen will nimmt alles was er hat


Nur CPU-Solo auf nativem Linux meinst du, ist allerdings Ansichtssache > CPU und GPU falten ist schliesslich WU-technisch gesehen nicht das Gleiche, da die beiden sich in ihrer Bauart massiv unterschieden.


----------



## shorty71 (24. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> Wer auf Punkte aus ist, sollte mit CPU falten, wer wirklich helfen will nimmt alles was er hat



Da geb ich dir in allen Punkten recht.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (24. Mai 2011)

mattinator schrieb:


> Die Frage wäre nur, ob das CPU2-big-Bonus-System auch wirklich den wissenschaftlichen Wert der Ergebnisse wiederspiegelt. Gerade unter Berücksichtigung der genannten theoretischen und praktischen Rechnenleistungen einiger Grafikkarten. Nicht umsonst ist einer der schnellsten Supercomputer mit Tesla-Karten bestückt (Tianhe-1A: Schnellster Supercomputer mit 7.168 Tesla-GPUs von Nvidia aus China - Update - fermi).


Mit CPUs lassen sich einfach komplexere Aufgaben berechnen, einen Kern auf einer GPU und einen echten x86 Kern kann man absolut nicht vergleichen. 

Deshalb versucht Stanford vermutlich mit den Bonus Programmen mehr CPU Falter zu rekrutieren weil sich viele Aufgaben einfach nicht auf GPUs berechnen lassen bzw. ineffizienter. Soweit ich weiß verwendet F@H ausschließlich DP Berechnungen , d.h. dass bei AMD nur ein Viertel der Leistung erreicht werden kann , und bei Nvidia Consumer Karten ein Achtel(afaik), auf Quadro/Tesla Karten schafft man die Hälfte(künstliche Bremse).
Hat man zusätzlich noch schlecht parallelisierbare Probleme sinkt die Effizient bei GPUs weiter , dazu kommt dass die Caches viel kleiner sind , also wäre es sinnlos große Aufgaben auf GPUs auszuführen.

Basierend auf der Architektur ist Nvidia besser für GPGPU gerüstet als AMD, z.B. ist die Cachekoheränz bei Nvidia wie bei CPUs gelöst , bei AMD hingegen sind komplexere Speicherzugriffe langsam, das ist zwar schneller für simple vorhersehbare Berechnungen aber langsam bei komplexen Aufgaben. 
Alles in allem ist die hohe Rechenleistung von AMD nur auf dem Papier schneller , Nvidia arbeitet mit weniger Rechenleistung wesentlich effizienter , vor allem bei GPGPU Anwendungen.


----------



## Forseti (24. Mai 2011)

Man müsste Nvidia mal überreden, dass sie die Treiber so gestalten, dass die GPUs bei gemeinnützigen Anwendungen wie f@h die volle DP Leistung bringen 
Es kauft ja eh praktisch keiner eine Quadro/Tesla für f@h, also würden sie praktisch keine Einnahmen verlieren.


----------



## T0M@0 (24. Mai 2011)

Ich behaupte einfach mal dass GPUs viel schneller arbeiten als CPUs. CPUs bekommen aber Bonus, weil sie genauere Ergebnisse abliefern. GPUs müssen die Gleiche WU mehrfach berechnen um genau so genau zu sein. (Tesla mal außen vor, die haben ja Fließkommagenauigkeit und ECC Fehlerkorrektur)

Achtung: Alles weniger als Halbwissen


----------



## LuXTuX (24. Mai 2011)

Thosch schrieb:


> Hab 8GB an RAM drinnen, sollte reichen. Schreibfehler oder doch 10*GB ?*
> 
> Auch mit GPU-Cl., also mit GraKa-Treibern und so ?
> 
> Edit: Scheint nur für CPU zu sein ... oder muss (kann) man sich um den "GPU-Rest" selbst kümmern ?


 
für Linux gibt es keinen GPU Client. Deswegen CPU only. Es soll über den Emulator Wine funktionieren. 
 Das tut sich aber kein eingefleischter Linux User an


----------



## acer86 (24. Mai 2011)

zu der CPU GPU Diskussion

momentan ist es schon so das die CPU´s gerade unter VM oder nativen Linux mehr Punkte bringen als ein GPU, 

wen die GPu´s Bonus bekommen würden, würde es sicher wieder anders aussehen, man muss ja nur mal die Bonuspunkte Berechnung ausschalten, z.b. bei HFM.net


aber wie es schon hier geschrieben wurde "jede Wu zählt " egal ob 24/7 falter oder Freizeitfalter die nur mal eine WU über die GPu laufen lassen,

den man muss sich immer vor Augen halten das nicht jeder das Geld hat um sich eine Bigwu Taugliches System zu bauen und das dan noch 24/7 laufen zu lassen, von daher ist es gut das es auch die Möglichkeit gibt mit einer breiten auswahl an verschiedener Hardware zu falten und es sich nicht nur auf High End CPU´s beschränkt sonder auch mit low budget System Falten möglich ist.


----------



## Ceph (24. Mai 2011)

Guten abend!

so mein Server faltet gerade die erste Big. Es handelt sich um das Projekt 2686. Meine TFP liegt bei 48 min und das macht mir sorgen. Ist die Zeit normal für einen auf 3600 MHz übertakteten i7 860 bei der Berechnung des Projektes 2686 oder zu langsam?


----------



## kubi-1988 (24. Mai 2011)

Dass der Bonus ein geführt wurde, um CPU-Falter zu rekrutieren, halte ich für Unsinn. Es geht da einzig und allein darum die WUs schneller zu bekommen, daher wird er auch ja auch QRB (Quick Return Bonus) genannt. Der Bonus wird denke ich und hoffe ich auch noch für die GPUs kommen.





> QRB started in SMP, and was recently added to CPU client. It's not unrealistic to expect that for all clients.


 aus Folding Forum • View topic - News on new OpenCL driver...

@GPU-Folding unter Linux: Mit OpenCL ist es möglich unter Linux mit der GPU zu rechnen. Da der neue FahCore16 auf OpenCL setzt, wird es das ganz hoffentlich auch bald unter nativem Linux geben. Aber ich glaube AMD, Nivdia und die Leute aus Stanford haben da erst mal etwas anderes zu tun. Eine Optimierung des Cores für Windows wäre nicht schlecht, damit eine ähnliche Leistung, wie unter Linux erzielt wird.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (24. Mai 2011)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Ich behaupte einfach mal dass GPUs viel schneller arbeiten als CPUs. CPUs bekommen aber Bonus, weil sie genauere Ergebnisse abliefern. GPUs müssen die Gleiche WU mehrfach berechnen um genau so genau zu sein. (Tesla mal außen vor, die haben ja Fließkommagenauigkeit und ECC Fehlerkorrektur)
> 
> Achtung: Alles weniger als Halbwissen


Das stimmt so nicht  DP ist DP , beide rechnen mit der gleichen Genauigkeit und mit den gleichen Fehlern, solange Fehlerkorrekturmechanismen nicht für den Consumer Markt interessant werden wird sich daran auch nichts ändern. 
Soweit ich weiß wurde zumindest in den Anfängen meiner Faltkarriere (Anno 2007) jede WU doppelt gerechnet um genau diese Fehler zu eliminieren,die man mit Fehlerkorrektur eventuell bemerkt hätte, und die Arbeitsschritte wiederholen hätte können um den Fehler rauszubekommen.(ECC kann Fehler nur erkennen , nicht korrigieren)



Forseti schrieb:


> Man müsste Nvidia mal überreden, dass sie die Treiber so gestalten, dass die GPUs bei gemeinnützigen Anwendungen wie f@h die volle DP Leistung bringen
> Es kauft ja eh praktisch keiner eine Quadro/Tesla für f@h, also würden sie praktisch keine Einnahmen verlieren.


 
Dann würde irgendein SysAdmin draufkommen einfach den Treiber zu bearbeiten dass plötzlich alle Programme mit voller DP Leistung laufen und niemand würde mehr Quadro/Tesla Produkte kaufen 
Die werden das unter Garantie nicht ändern , davon abgesehen glaube ich nicht dass die Reduktion auf Treiber Ebene passiert sondern darunter.



kubi-1988 schrieb:


> Dass der Bonus ein geführt wurde, um CPU-Falter zu rekrutieren, halte ich für Unsinn. Es geht da einzig und allein darum die WUs schneller zu bekommen, daher wird er auch ja auch QRB (Quick Return Bonus) genannt. Der Bonus wird denke ich und hoffe ich auch noch für die GPUs kommen. aus Folding Forum • View topic - News on new OpenCL driver...


Das ist sicher auch ein Vorteil durch den Bonus  Aber ich vermute schon dass bei F@H auch Aufgaben da sind die sich besser mit CPUs berechnen lassen und der Bonus da ein Köder ist.


----------



## Forseti (24. Mai 2011)

Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> Dann würde irgendein SysAdmin draufkommen einfach den Treiber zu bearbeiten dass plötzlich alle Programme mit voller DP Leistung laufen und niemand würde mehr Quadro/Tesla Produkte kaufen
> Die werden das unter Garantie nicht ändern , davon abgesehen glaube ich nicht dass die Reduktion auf Treiber Ebene passiert sondern darunter.


 
Angeblich sind die Chips die selben und nur durch die Treiber/BIOS reduziert. Als Erkennung könnte man die Hashwerte der f@h und andere Distribute Computing Projektdateien nehmen und diese dann im Treiber 256bit verschlüsseln, damit die Admins da nicht rumwerkeln können 
Außerdem wäre es nicht mit Raubkopieren vergleichbar, wenn ich im Treiber rumpfusche und Funktion freischalte die nur für nicht kommerzielle gemeinnützige Projekte zu Verfügung stehen?


----------



## kubi-1988 (24. Mai 2011)

Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> Das ist sicher auch ein Vorteil durch den Bonus  Aber ich vermute schon dass bei F@H auch Aufgaben da sind die sich besser mit CPUs berechnen lassen und der Bonus da ein Köder ist.



Klar es gibt aber auch Sachen, die sich wesentlich besser auf der GPU berechnen lassen.  Aber da sind die Punkte ja sicher Ansporn genug.

Nachdem das von xXxatrush1987 gepostete Foldinglinux bei mir nicht will, hab ich es noch mal mit Ubuntu versucht. Dieses Mal hab ich aber Ubuntu 10.04 probiert. Was soll ich sagen die Installation der neuen 7er Version ging kinderleicht. Auch die Einrichtung ist einfach, da es die selbe Oberfläche hat, wie der Windowsclient. Einzig die Steuerung über das Netzwerk will noch nicht, aber man kann ja nicht alles haben. 
Performance des Client unter Ubuntu in einer VM mit Virtualbox wird aber erst heute Nacht getestet.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Mai 2011)

Ist doch Nacht > also testen!


----------



## kubi-1988 (24. Mai 2011)

Nee noch ist nicht Nacht und die GPU muss noch arbeiten.  Außerdem ging beim Testen zeitweise gar nichts mehr, weil die VM 100% Last verursacht hat.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (24. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> Angeblich sind die Chips die selben und nur durch die Treiber/BIOS reduziert. Als Erkennung könnte man die Hashwerte der f@h und andere Distribute Computing Projektdateien nehmen und diese dann im Treiber 256bit verschlüsseln, damit die Admins da nicht rumwerkeln können
> Außerdem wäre es nicht mit Raubkopieren vergleichbar, wenn ich im Treiber rumpfusche und Funktion freischalte die nur für nicht kommerzielle gemeinnützige Projekte zu Verfügung stehen?


Von einer BIOS Änderung gehe ich auch aus , allerdings würde es mich stark wundern wenn noch niemand versucht hätte die Limitierung aufzuheben , und bei Erfolg hätte das mit Sicherheit eine Newsmeldung zur Folge gehabt. Also scheint es nicht so einfach zu sein 
Vorschlagen könnte man es ihnen , aber ich glaube nicht dass Nvidia sich da weichklopfen lässt 
Davon abgesehen dass der Begriff "Raubkopie" schlichtweg falsch ist würde ich sagen nein , immerhin ist es ja mein Produkt , kann denen ja egal sein was ich da rumpfusche


----------



## p00nage (24. Mai 2011)

xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> CPU only, ist halt für stromverbrauch effizeintes falten gedacht, und da ist smp ja eine der besten lösungen, ein paar geforce karten mal aussen vor gelassen.
> 10gb festplatte, da man auch backups machen kann die man dann später wieder herstellen kann.
> 8gb ram hab ich auch, aber cpu folden ist da eher ram speed(takt/latenz) abhängig, hab für meine vm um die 3gb zugewiesen, da der a5 core gut zieht.
> 
> ...


 
Dachte bis jetzt das Ram eig bei Sandy Systemen egal ist, brauch da morgen aufjedenfall ma deine, oder die Hilfe eines anderen Users der sich mit Linux/Sandybride auskennt


----------



## Forseti (24. Mai 2011)

Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> Von einer BIOS Änderung gehe ich auch aus , allerdings würde es mich stark wundern wenn noch niemand versucht hätte die Limitierung aufzuheben , und bei Erfolg hätte das mit Sicherheit eine Newsmeldung zur Folge gehabt. Also scheint es nicht so einfach zu sein
> Vorschlagen könnte man es ihnen , aber ich glaube nicht dass Nvidia sich da weichklopfen lässt
> Davon abgesehen dass der Begriff "Raubkopie" schlichtweg falsch ist würde ich sagen nein , immerhin ist es ja mein Produkt , kann denen ja egal sein was ich da rumpfusche


 
Möglich ist vieles, aber Nvidia ist ja auch nicht dumm. Man könnte ihnen ja vorschlagen diese Funktion wenigstens als Bonus für zukünftige Highend Consumer Karten einzubauen, wenn es technisch bei der heutigen Generation nicht möglich ist. Dann würden sie eventuell auch noch mehr x70,80 und 90er verkaufen statt GTS450er "Faltwunderkarten"


----------



## The Master of MORARE (25. Mai 2011)

p00nage schrieb:


> Dachte bis jetzt das Ram eig bei Sandy Systemen egal ist, brauch da morgen aufjedenfall ma deine, oder die Hilfe eines anderen Users der sich mit Linux/Sandybride auskennt


 Der A5er zieht viel mehr RAM als der A3er-Core.

Siehe hier:
Overclockers Forums - View Single Post - Ram Requirements for Bigadv

Die besagten 13% (Zwar unter WIN) -> Ein gutes GB ist in der Tat mehr als 10 mal mehr als die 92 MB, die der A3-Core bei mir unter dem alten 2.6.35-22-generic-Kernel zieht.
Gut, dass wir "heutzutage" mehr RAM in unseren Rechnern haben.


----------



## Forseti (25. Mai 2011)

Lohnt es sich DDR3-1600 RAM zu übertakten, oder ist das ausreichend für f@h?


----------



## The Master of MORARE (25. Mai 2011)

Reicht allemal. Das RAM zu übertakten bringt absolut nichts^^. Es hat einfach keine Auswirkungen aufs Falten.


----------



## shorty71 (25. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> Lohnt es sich DDR3-1600 RAM zu übertakten, oder ist das ausreichend für f@h?



Bei meinem Gulfi hat das Uncore übertakten (auf 3200MHz) ca. 1K PPD gebracht. Ram läuft auf entspannten 7/7/7/21 bei 1850 MHz.


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (25. Mai 2011)

Moin,

hab meinen ram auf entspannten 1866 bei 9-10-9-24 1t laufen, das hat von 1600 9-9-9-24 ein plus von nur 2-4% gebracht aber bei big wus sind 2-4% nen haufen ppd dank quick-return-bonus.
mit schärferen latenzen wär sicher mehr drin.

übrigens faltet mein 2600k jetzt auch das projekt 2686 mit 55kppd, was mir den schluss zulässt das ein 2600k mit 4,4ghz alle big wu projekte mit um die 55kppd faltet unter LINUX@VM

mfg


----------



## freibier47906 (25. Mai 2011)

*"Active Clients"*

Ist das bei Euch auch schonmal passiert,daß entweder zuviele oder zuwenige "Active Clients" bei den "User Statistics" angezeigt wurden?Ist mir nämlich eben passiert,daß der üblichen 2 Clienten auf einmal 3 angezeigt werden.


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: "Active Clients"*

ja sowas passiert mal, vorallem wenn man clients neu installiert oder er was neustartet.
ich hatte keine 7 clients laufen in den letzten 50 tagen, udn auch keine 3 idn den letzten 7, aber ich habe 3 mal in linux von big auf normal smp und wieder auf big gewechselt(3 clients^^)

mfg


----------



## freibier47906 (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: "Active Clients"*

Aha...ist also nix außergewöhnliches...Danke.


----------



## Z28LET (25. Mai 2011)

Weis einer was genau der *Error 0x79* heist und wie man ihn beseitigt?
Ist hier bei mir mit nem Singelcore Client aufgetaucht und ich bekomme es nicht weg.


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Mai 2011)

xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> übrigens faltet mein 2600k jetzt auch das projekt 2686 mit 55kppd, was mir den schluss zulässt das ein 2600k mit 4,4ghz alle big wu projekte mit um die 55kppd faltet unter LINUX@VM


 
So langsam reift in mir der Wunsch das einmal auszuprobieren....




Z28LET schrieb:


> Weis einer was genau der *Error 0x79* heist und wie man ihn beseitigt?
> Ist hier bei mir mit nem Singelcore Client aufgetaucht und ich bekomme es nicht weg.



Erstmal eine ultimative Wahrheit... GOOGLE (oder YAHOO) ist dein Freund 

1. Stop den Faltprozess mit CTRL + C 

2. Im Folding-Ordner löschst du den work-Unterordner(Inhalt), die unitinfo.txt und die queue.dat.

3. Restarte der Clienten

Möglicherweise musst du auch noch die machine-ID wechseln
Falls du nicht weisst wie - frag einfach


----------



## Z28LET (25. Mai 2011)

Ja, ich habe bei google gesucht.
Leider keine direkte Lösung.
Beenden, keine Wirkung.
Neustart des Systems, keine Wirkung.
Workordner gelöscht, keine Wirkung.
Alles bis auf die .exe löschen, keine Wirkung.

Ich musste FaH komplett löschen und noch mal neu installieren. Jetzt geht es wieder.


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Mai 2011)

Z28LET schrieb:


> Ich musste FaH komplett löschen und noch mal neu installieren. Jetzt geht es wieder.



Damit hast du das erreicht was ich auch erreichen wollte


----------



## Z28LET (25. Mai 2011)

Das meintest du mit "restart des Clients" ?!


----------



## kubi-1988 (25. Mai 2011)

Ich hab meinen Test mit Ubuntu in einer VM abgeschlossen. Hat mir mehr Punkte gebracht als bei jeder anderen SMP bis jetzt. Allerdings lief auch erst eine ungestört über Nacht und bei der gab es Probleme mit hochladen.

Projekt 6969 unter Ubuntu 10.04
Min. Frametime: 4:54 min
Mittlere Frametime: ~5:00 min

Das gleiche hatte ich bis jetzt noch nicht aber fast das gleiche.

Projekt 9666 unter Win7

Min. Frametime: 00:05:23
Avg. Frametime: 00:06:21

Allerdings lief mindestens beim Durchschnittswert der Rechner nicht ungestört, beim Minimal Wert aber glaube ich schon.
Bei den ganzen Sachen lief mein Phenom II Quad mit 3,7 GHz.

Wie schon gesagt die Installation des 7er Client lief völlig Problemlos. Statt beim Download die Datei zu Speichern, habe ich sie gleich mit dem Ubuntupaketmanager öffnen lassen. Konfiguration ging auch problemlos, weil die Oberfläche die gleiche wie unter Windows ist.

Wenn alles klappt läuft heute Nacht ein Test mit Ubuntu, welches von einer Live-CD  gestartet wird. Mal sehen was da drin ist an PPD.


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Mai 2011)

Z28LET schrieb:


> Das meintest du mit "restart des Clients" ?!


 
Ja, so ungefähr

Mit deiner "Aktion" hast du:

- den work-Ordner gelöscht
- die unitinfo.txt gelöscht
- die queue.dat gelöscht
- eine neue machine-ID vergeben
und
- den Clienten neu gestartet


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (25. Mai 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> So langsam reift in mir der Wunsch das einmal auszuprobieren....


 
ja würde ich jedem der 2600k 24/7 folder hat auch empfehlen, deine grakas müsstest du dann halt nur auf andere maschinen auslagern damit der 2600k auch sein volles potenzial entfachen kann.
und stromsparend viele ppd raushauen ist ja auch was^^

mfg


----------



## Forseti (25. Mai 2011)

ich mache normale SMP WUs, das bringt nur 22k ppd wenn es 24/7 läuft


----------



## Vampire2030 (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: viele Fragen*



Henninges schrieb:


> warum sollte es probleme geben ?


 
Weil ich auch schon versucht habe 2 GPU´s unter V7 zum laufen zu bekommen und nicht der einzige bin:

Folding Forum • View forum - V7 FAHClient Open Beta

Da gibt es auch einige, die Probleme haben 2 Karten zum falten zu bewegen. Da es noch eine frühe beta ist, hoffe ich das auch ich mal meine beiden in V7 zum laufen bekomme.


----------



## p00nage (25. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> ich mache normale SMP WUs, das bringt nur 22k ppd wenn es 24/7 läuft


 
warum machst dann keine bigs bei 24/7?


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Mai 2011)

p00nage schrieb:


> warum machst dann keine bigs bei 24/7?


 
Berechtigte Frage; wenn es problemlos funktioniert - was es eigentlich sollte - dann ist der Outcome doch einiges höher


----------



## Forseti (25. Mai 2011)

weil ich dann seltsamerweise nur 3k ppd mehr bekomme und die Unflexibilität lohnt dafür nicht 

die blauen Bildschirme kommen immer noch, aber ich ignorier sie jetzt einfach


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> weil ich dann seltsamerweise nur 3k ppd mehr bekomme und die Unflexibilität lohnt dafür nicht



Das ist tatsächlich seltsam - aber ein nachvollziehbarer Grund 



Forseti schrieb:


> die blauen Bildschirme kommen immer noch, aber ich ignorier sie jetzt einfach



Eine weise Entscheidung


----------



## Henninges (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: viele Fragen*

zum thema 2 gpu's mit dem v7er client kann ich nur positives berichten...in meinem neuen faltserver, der die tage ans "netz" geht, habe ich den mal probehalber installiert und ohne
er hat ohne mit der wimper zu zucken, direkt nach dem start beide 8800gt's genutzt und munter gefaltet...


----------



## Forseti (25. Mai 2011)

Kann die GTX580 die CPU ppd Leistung so weit senken, obwohl im Task Manager beim GPU Core die ganze Zeit 00 steht? Irgendwo muss die Leistung ja hin gehen wenn andere mit 4,4 GHz unter Windows schon weit über 30k haben


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (25. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> Kann die GTX580 die CPU ppd Leistung so weit senken, obwohl im Task Manager beim GPU Core die ganze Zeit 00 steht? Irgendwo muss die Leistung ja hin gehen wenn andere mit 4,4 GHz unter Windows schon weit über 30k haben


 
wirklich bissl komisch, unter big wus auf windows hatte ich bei 4,4ghz schon über 40kppd.
normale smp halt 30kppd, oder 28kppd@ smp6 mit ati a16 core dann dazu mit 8kppd.(alles WU p7xxx)
der A15 core von nvidia zieht aber wirklich sehr viel, aber normal nur ein bruchteil dessen was ein ati a16 core zieht.

was blue screens angeht: kann ja alles sein, weiß nur das mein 2600k nur 1333mhz 1t, 1600mhz 2t mit lascheren latenzen und 1866mhz 1t mit den selben laschen latenzen fehlerfrei mitmacht.
hatte damals als er neu war richtig das problem ihn stabil zu bekommen da die blauen bildschirme immer so random kamen.

mfg


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Mai 2011)

Jungs, ich hab ein kleines HFM.Net-Problem:
Ich kann den Benchmarks-Bildschirm nicht mehr öffnen > Es geht kein Fenster auf, aber im Taskleistenbereich wird unter dem HFM-Symbol eine weitere Seite angegeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, kann sie aber auch so nicht öffnen. 
Alles andere in HFM funktioniert inklusive der WU-History.

Bis und mit Neuinstallation hab ich durchprobiert, aber es funktioniert nicht.

Vorschläge?


----------



## acer86 (25. Mai 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Jungs, ich hab ein kleines HFM.Net-Problem:
> Ich kann den Benchmarks-Bildschirm nicht mehr öffnen > Es geht kein Fenster auf, aber im Taskleistenbereich wird unter dem HFM-Symbol eine weitere Seite angegeben
> 
> 
> ...



kan es sein das du 2 Bildschirme dran hast am pc oder dran hattest?

hab sowas schon ma mit der Aquasuite gehabt, hatte die Suite immer auf den 2 Bildschirm, nachdem der Defekt war konnte ich das Fenster nicht ums verrecken auf Bildschirm eins, bekommen, erst eine neuinst. hat Abhilfe geschafft.

die Wege des Windows 7 sind manchmal unergründlich.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (25. Mai 2011)

drück mal Win-taste und nach links wenn du das Fenster offen hast


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Mai 2011)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> drück mal Win-taste und nach links wenn du das Fenster offen hast


Problem gelöst, Danke schön. 
Was ist das für ein Befehl?


----------



## Forseti (25. Mai 2011)

xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> wirklich bissl komisch, unter big wus auf windows hatte ich bei 4,4ghz schon über 40kppd.
> normale smp halt 30kppd, oder 28kppd@ smp6 mit ati a16 core dann dazu mit 8kppd.(alles WU p7xxx)
> der A15 core von nvidia zieht aber wirklich sehr viel, aber normal nur ein bruchteil dessen was ein ati a16 core zieht.
> 
> ...


 
woher weiß man, dass a15 viel zieht, wenn im Taskmanager durchgehend 00 CPU Auslastung für den Core steht  
im moment zieht fah core a3 99% und firefox 1%, der Rest ist alles auf 00.


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (25. Mai 2011)

fahcore a15 zog bei meiner gtx570 und später bei der gts250(dank shader fehler) um die 6-7%.
fahcore a16 zieht bei mir um die 12%.

und mein 2600k faltet richtig viel zusammen alleine, mehr als andere mit graka und cpu zusammen(zumindest bei big wus)

und wenn man zum beispiel mal smp7/smp6 ausprobiert sieht man das in der regel die ppd hoch gehen bei der cpu wenn man mit graka foldet.
also alles reine erfahrungswerte

mfg


----------



## kubi-1988 (26. Mai 2011)

So ich hab meine Experimente mit Folding unter nativem Linux erst einmal beendet. Da er beim ersten Anlauf den 7er Client nicht installieren wollte. Habe ich es mit dem alten getestet.
Ich habe eine 6053er WU erwischt und hatte ein min. Frametime von 4:57 bei 3,2 GHz. Das beste, was ich bisher bei einer ähnlichen WU unter Win7 erreicht habe, waren 4:59 allerdings bei 3,7 GHz.

Als nächstes habe ich den 7er Client mit 3,7 GHz getestet. Im Gegensatz zum Test in der VM ist min. Frametime noch einmal um 18s auf 4:36 gefallen.

So habe ich folgende min. Frametimes bei 3,7 GHz auf einem Phenom II Quad bei einer 552 Punkte WU:

4:36 Min natives Ubuntu 10.04 von Live-CD gestartet mit 7.1.24
4:54 Min Ubuntu 10.04 in einer VM mit Virtualbox und 7.1.24
5:23 Min Win7 mit 6.34


----------



## The Master of MORARE (26. Mai 2011)

So meine Lieben. 
Aus "brandschutztechnischen" Gründen habe ich meine Faltwerke für den Zeitraum einer Woche heruntergefahren zu lassen, da ich mich in Spanien aufhalten werde.
Ich wünsche in der Zeit frohes Falten.

Bis dann.

MORARE


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. Mai 2011)

@The Master of MORARE: Schöne Ferien und hol dir keinen Sonnenbrand.


----------



## Bumblebee (26. Mai 2011)

... Wer fährt denn um 5:15 nach Spanien.... 

Schönen Urlaub - wir falten derweil weiter ...


----------



## p00nage (26. Mai 2011)

kubi-1988 schrieb:
			
		

> So ich hab meine Experimente mit Folding unter nativem Linux erst einmal beendet. Da er beim ersten Anlauf den 7er Client nicht installieren wollte. Habe ich es mit dem alten getestet.
> Ich habe eine 6053er WU erwischt und hatte ein min. Frametime von 4:57 bei 3,2 GHz. Das beste, was ich bisher bei einer ähnlichen WU unter Win7 erreicht habe, waren 4:59 allerdings bei 3,7 GHz.
> 
> Als nächstes habe ich den 7er Client mit 3,7 GHz getestet. Im Gegensatz zum Test in der VM ist min. Frametime noch einmal um 18s auf 4:36 gefallen.
> ...



Sieht interessant aus, werd mich später auch ran machen. Ist es eig nen Unterschied ob man Linux installiert oder von live cd aus startet ? Kenn mich mit Linux leider viel zu wenig aus


----------



## Ceph (26. Mai 2011)

Ceph schrieb:


> Guten abend!
> 
> so mein Server faltet gerade die erste Big. Es handelt sich um das Projekt 2686. Meine TFP liegt bei 48 min und das macht mir sorgen. Ist die Zeit normal für einen auf 3600 MHz übertakteten i7 860 bei der Berechnung des Projektes 2686 oder zu langsam?


 

hi kann mir keiner helfen?

Edit: Die erste Big ist durch und es hat 3 Tage und 9 Stunden gedauert. Es gab 66000 Punkte, was ich als sehr geringe ausbeute pro Tag ansehe.


----------



## sp01 (26. Mai 2011)

Hi, find ich jetzt nicht so wenig. Ich komm auf ca. 48k ppd in drei Tagen. Ist zwar der GPU Client aber denke es läst sich ein wenig vergleichen.


----------



## Z28LET (26. Mai 2011)

Was macht der Server denn sonst noch?
Irgenwelche sonstigen Hintergrundaktivitäten?
Weil sowas kann ganz schön an der Rechenleistung für die BigWUs knabbern.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (26. Mai 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Problem gelöst, Danke schön.
> Was ist das für ein Befehl?


 
Damit kannst du das "markierte" Fenster bewegen. oben (maximieren) unten (minimieren oder kleines Fenster) rechts oder links (jeweilige Bildschirmrand)


----------



## Ceph (26. Mai 2011)

Z28LET schrieb:


> Was macht der Server denn sonst noch?
> Irgenwelche sonstigen Hintergrundaktivitäten?
> Weil sowas kann ganz schön an der Rechenleistung für die BigWUs knabbern.



Nein keine weiteren Hintergrundaktivitäten. Außer einer 460 GTX im GPU Client.


----------



## kubi-1988 (26. Mai 2011)

p00nage schrieb:


> Sieht interessant aus, werd mich später auch ran machen. Ist es eig nen Unterschied ob man Linux installiert oder von live cd aus startet ? Kenn mich mit Linux leider viel zu wenig aus



Möglich das es einen kleinen Unterschied gibt, wenn etwas von der CD nachgeladen muss. Viel schlimmer finde ich da, dass man den Client bei einem Live-Linux jedes mal neu installieren muss, falls er nicht schon dabei war. Das installieren des 6er Client war für mich erstmal ein echter Krampf, als jemand der sich nicht mit Linux auskennt.
Sogar meine 5770 wurde von neuen Client erkannt, allerdings hat sie keine WU bekommen, ich weiß jedoch nicht warum.


----------



## Bumblebee (26. Mai 2011)

Ceph schrieb:


> Guten abend!
> 
> so mein Server faltet gerade die erste Big. Es handelt sich um das Projekt 2686. Meine TFP liegt bei 48 min und das macht mir sorgen. Ist die Zeit normal für einen auf 3600 MHz übertakteten i7 860 bei der Berechnung des Projektes 2686 oder zu langsam?


 
Sorry Ceph, hatte ich überlesen - irgendwie

48min pro frame bei deinem i7-860 ist nicht grad Weltrekord aber durchaus "normal"

Kommt eben immer noch darauf an
- was noch mitläuft (zB. GPU-Client(en))
- unter welchem BS du faltest
- mit welcher Version des Clienten du faltest


----------



## Ceph (26. Mai 2011)

hmm was wäre denn mit einem 2600K beim gleichen Projekt möglich?

- Ich benutze den v7
- BS ist Windows 7 Ultimate (Linux kommt für mich nicht in Frage, da ich plane noch andere Programme auf dem Server laufen zu lassen)
- eine 460 GTX OC faltet auch noch mit

Ich habe jetzt ein Projekt bekommen das 5 Tage bis zur Fertigstellung benötigt (bei meinen Komponenten) Ich habe ja schon ein  wenig gelesen und eigentlich ist immer von 2 bis max. 3 Tagen für eine Big die Rede.

Edit: Sorry für die vielen Fragen. Ich bin echt ein newbe auf dem Gebiet. Allerdings versuche ich mir estmal alles selbst zu erarbeiten, da ich aber nichts zu dem Projekt und der Leistungseinschätzung gefunden habe, frage ich euch


----------



## acer86 (26. Mai 2011)

Ceph schrieb:


> hmm was wäre denn mit einem 2600K beim gleichen Projekt möglich?
> 
> - Ich benutze den v7
> - BS ist Windows 7 Ultimate (Linux kommt für mich nicht in Frage, da ich plane noch andere Programme auf dem Server laufen zu lassen)
> ...


 
Hab jetzt kein wert für den 2600K aber kan dir ein wert geben der mit dein CPU zumindest fast vergleichbar wäre:

Ist ein i7 920@ 4,01Ghz und im hintergrund laufen 1X GTX 460 OC 870Mhz und 1X GTS450 GLH @ 930Mhz auf Win Vista 64bit 

Project ID: 2686
 Core: GRO-A5
 Credit: 8955
 Frames: 100


 Name: i7 920
 Path: \\FALTPC-PC\Folding\SMP\
 Number of Frames Observed: 300

 Min. Time / Frame : 00:35:48 - 28.751,6 PPD
 Avg. Time / Frame : 00:37:34 - 26.747,5 PPD


----------



## Bumblebee (26. Mai 2011)

Ceph schrieb:


> hmm was wäre denn mit einem 2600K beim gleichen Projekt möglich?


 
Ein 2600K "vernünftig übertaktet" (4200 - 4400 MHz) plus 1 460er @OC dürften rund 37'000 plus rund 13'000 bringen



Ceph schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt ein Projekt bekommen das 5 Tage bis zur Fertigstellung benötigt (bei meinen Komponenten) Ich habe ja schon ein wenig gelesen und eigentlich ist immer von 2 bis max. 3 Tagen für eine Big die Rede.


 
Das ist durchaus strange - wie ist die Nummer von dem Projekt??


----------



## Vampire2030 (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: viele Fragen*

Das ist gut, ich beneide dich  Habe allerdings ne AMD und ne NVidia die ich im V7 zum falten bewegen möchte...... deswegen.......


----------



## p00nage (26. Mai 2011)

Bin gerade am Linux installieren (ubuntu) jedoch kommt da nun: unable to find a medium containing a live file system

Kenn mich mit Linux leider überhaupt nicht aus


----------



## davidof2001 (26. Mai 2011)

Yuppiiiii

Meine ersten 1000 WUs sind abgeliefert.


----------



## Malkolm (26. Mai 2011)

p00nage schrieb:


> Bin gerade am Linux installieren (ubuntu) jedoch kommt da nun: unable to find a medium containing a live file system
> 
> Kenn mich mit Linux leider überhaupt nicht aus


 
Hast du eine deiner Partitionen in einem Linux-FS formatiert? SWAP-Partition angelegt?


----------



## p00nage (26. Mai 2011)

nee wo/wie muss ich des machen ? hab da 2 linke hände und leider gibts hier im forum keine wirklich gute anleitung wo ich dazu gefunden hätte. Win7 ist schon drauf und will Ubuntu halt parallel drauf machen. Windows parttitionen hab ich eine übrig mit ca 40gb sollte ja reichen.


----------



## kubi-1988 (26. Mai 2011)

Ceph schrieb:


> - BS ist Windows 7 Ultimate (Linux kommt für mich nicht in Frage, da ich plane noch andere Programme auf dem Server laufen zu lassen)



Wie wäre es mit dem Mittelweg? Du probierst es mit Linux in einer VM. xXxatrush1987 hatte da mal einen Link zu einem Foldinglinux gepostest. Folding@Home - Native Folding Image - LinuxForge.net
Weil das ganze nicht will bei mir. Er scheint einen DNS-Server nicht zu finden, habe ich es mit Ubuntu probiert. Mit der neusten Version 11.04 lief der 7er Client jedoch nicht.
Deshalb habe ich mir die 10.04 64 Bit runtergeladen. Damit lauft sowohl der 7er als auch der 6er Client. Den Umgang und die Installation des 6er Client finde ich allerdings ziemlich schwierig für einen Linuxeinsteiger. Beim 7er Client lief es jedoch ohne Probleme. Ich hab das Paket runterladen und danach gleich mit dem GDebi Paket-Installationsprogramm installieren lassen. Die Konfiguration anschließen ist ganz einfach, da es die gleiche Oberfläche, wie unter Windows ist.

@p00nage: 40 GB sind mehr als genug. Die Festplatte meiner VM sind 8 GB und haben wollte er min. 3,6 GB für die Installation.


----------



## Ceph (26. Mai 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ein 2600K "vernünftig übertaktet" (4200 - 4400 MHz) plus 1 460er @OC dürften rund 37'000 plus rund 13'000 bringen
> 
> 
> Das ist durchaus strange - wie ist die Nummer von dem Projekt??



Danke für die Info. Naja muss ich mal schauen ob ein Hardwarewechsel lohnt. Ich habe mir die Hardware erst gerade zugelegt.

Es handelt sich um das Projekt 2684 und die TPF liegt bei 64 min.


----------



## p00nage (26. Mai 2011)

kubi-1988 schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit dem Mittelweg? Du probierst es mit Linux in einer VM. xXxatrush1987 hatte da mal einen Link zu einem Foldinglinux gepostest. Folding@Home - Native Folding Image - LinuxForge.net
> Weil das ganze nicht will bei mir. Er scheint einen DNS-Server nicht zu finden, habe ich es mit Ubuntu probiert. Mit der neusten Version 11.04 lief der 7er Client jedoch nicht.
> Deshalb habe ich mir die 10.04 64 Bit runtergeladen. Damit lauft sowohl der 7er als auch der 6er Client. Den Umgang und die Installation des 6er Client finde ich allerdings ziemlich schwierig für einen Linuxeinsteiger. Beim 7er Client lief es jedoch ohne Probleme. Ich hab das Paket runterladen und danach gleich mit dem GDebi Paket-Installationsprogramm installieren lassen. Die Konfiguration anschließen ist ganz einfach, da es die gleiche Oberfläche, wie unter Windows ist.
> 
> @p00nage: 40 GB sind mehr als genug. Die Festplatte meiner VM sind 8 GB und haben wollte er min. 3,6 GB für die Installation.


 
naja für 24/7 wollte ich halt das max. mögliche rausholen  und denke halt das VM doch noch bremst.


----------



## kubi-1988 (26. Mai 2011)

Ja klar das obere bezog sich ja auch nicht auf dich P00nage, sondern auf Ceph. Er wollte ja kein natives Linux.

Und da du das Linux ja denke ich nur zum Falten nehmen willst sollte eine Minimalinstallation ja ausreichen.


----------



## p00nage (26. Mai 2011)

kubi-1988 schrieb:


> Ja klar das obere bezog sich ja auch nicht auf dich P00nage, sondern auf Ceph. Er wollte ja kein natives Linux.
> 
> Und da du das Linux ja denke ich nur zum Falten nehmen willst sollte eine Minimalinstallation ja ausreichen.


 
jo nur erstma soweit kommen :-! bring linux ja netma zum laufen ...


----------



## Bumblebee (26. Mai 2011)

Ceph schrieb:


> Danke für die Info. Naja muss ich mal schauen ob ein Hardwarewechsel lohnt. Ich habe mir die Hardware erst gerade zugelegt.
> 
> Es handelt sich um das Projekt 2684 und die TPF liegt bei 64 min.


 
Ok - erstmal gilt es anzumerken, dass die 2684 der "Lahm-Arsch" unter den *BIG*'s ist; die laufen bei jedem langsamer als alle anderen..

Trotzdem sind 64 Minuten etwas gar heftig
Ich habe mal schnell nachgeschaut - mein Core i7-950 @3500MHz erreicht dabei eine TPF von rund 51 Minuten
Btw. dazu falten noch 2 GTS450GLH mit - die ziehen die TPF der CPU auch noch mit runter


----------



## kubi-1988 (26. Mai 2011)

p00nage schrieb:


> jo nur erstma soweit kommen :-! bring linux ja netma zum laufen ...


Es hing bei dir am installieren, richtig? Was für ein Ubuntu hast du dir denn genommen?
Da ich es noch nicht selbst auf einer richtigen Platte installiert hab, geb ich dir da besser keine Tipps, nicht das du dir die Win-Installation versaust.
Du könntest allerdings erst einmal das ganze in einer VM probieren. Dann siehst du ja, was du in etwa bei der Installation machen musst.


----------



## acer86 (26. Mai 2011)

So hab das jetzt mit den Linux auch mal getestet, aber erst mal nur auf den Notebook

hab mit WUBI Ubuntu 11.04 heruntergeladen und installiert, und dan den V7 client für linux geladen und auch installiert, leider lässt er sich nicht starten, das einzige was funzt ist der 3D viewer des clients.
man kan zwar Fahcontroll anklicken aber es öffnet sich nicht, hab es schon mehrmals installiert und Update in Ubuntu gemacht leider ohne Erfolg.


----------



## kubi-1988 (26. Mai 2011)

Ja ich hatte auch Probleme mit Ubuntu 11.04. Deswegen habe ich die 10.04 64 bit genommen damit geht es bei mir fast problemlos. Einzig die unteren Buttons kann ich nicht anklicken, weil Auflösung bei mir in der VM auf 800x600 beschränkt ist. Aber mit der Tab-Taste geht es auch so.


----------



## Ceph (26. Mai 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ok - erstmal gilt es anzumerken, dass die 2684 der "Lahm-Arsch" unter den *BIG*'s ist; die laufen bei jedem langsamer als alle anderen..
> 
> Trotzdem sind 64 Minuten etwas gar heftig
> Ich habe mal schnell nachgeschaut - mein Core i7-950 @3500MHz erreicht dabei eine TPF von rund 51 Minuten
> Btw. dazu falten noch 2 GTS450GLH mit - die ziehen die TPF der CPU auch noch mit runter



dann läuft hier etwas überhaupt nicht rund. Unsere Prozessoren sind vergleichbar und meiner ist hundert MHz schneller getaktet und trotzdem 13% langsamer. In Cinebench erreiche ich allerdings die erwartete Punktzahl von 6.23.


----------



## sp01 (26. Mai 2011)

Ubuntu ist eigentlich kein Problem zu installieren. Swap und sonstige Partitionen werden normalerweise Vorgeschlagen und kannst Übernehmen 40GB für Win alleine ist ausreichend.


----------



## Bumblebee (26. Mai 2011)

Ceph schrieb:


> dann läuft hier etwas überhaupt nicht rund. Unsere Prozessoren sind vergleichbar und meiner ist hundert MHz schneller getaktet und trotzdem 13% langsamer. In Cinebench erreiche ich allerdings die erwartete Punktzahl von 6.23.


 
Genau meine Rede - mal abgesehen davon, dass bei mir eben gleich 2 Grafikkarten auch noch mittun

Wenn ich morgen wieder in "Castle Bumblestein" bin schaue ich da auch noch mal nach und melde dir dann noch weitere Vergleichszahlen


----------



## p00nage (26. Mai 2011)

sp01 schrieb:


> Ubuntu ist eigentlich kein Problem zu installieren. Swap und sonstige Partitionen werden normalerweise Vorgeschlagen und kannst Übernehmen 40GB für Win alleine ist ausreichend.


 
mein prob ist aber das ich nicht soweit komme... die abfrage ob ich installieren will oder nur testen bekomm ich dann ist der ubuntu lade bildschirm und dann siehts so aus (hab help noch eingegeben)


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (26. Mai 2011)

Ich hab meinen Info-Lehrer mal gefragt, der läuft selber unter Linux .


----------



## p00nage (26. Mai 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ich hab meinen Info-Lehrer mal gefragt, der läuft selber unter Linux .


 
aber immer noch keine antwort bekommen oder?


----------



## kubi-1988 (26. Mai 2011)

Also ich hab folgendes Ubuntu genommen. http://ftp.uni-kl.de/pub/linux/ubuntu.iso//lucid/ubuntu-10.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso

Da hatte ich eine graphische Oberfläche beim Installieren. Das ganze sieht dann so aus, wie auf dem Screenshot.


----------



## p00nage (26. Mai 2011)

kubi-1988 schrieb:


> Also ich hab folgendes Ubuntu genommen. http://ftp.uni-kl.de/pub/linux/ubuntu.iso//lucid/ubuntu-10.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso
> 
> Da hatte ich eine graphische Oberfläche beim Installieren. Das ganze sieht dann so aus, wie auf dem Screenshot.


 
soweit komm ich aber nicht bricht bei mir vorher ab ...


----------



## nfsgame (26. Mai 2011)

p00nage schrieb:


> aber immer noch keine antwort bekommen oder?


 
Nee, leider noch nicht. Ich hab so im Gefühl das der mich morgen aufm Flur erstmal zubombadiert mit mindestens zehn Lösungsvorschlägen .


----------



## p00nage (26. Mai 2011)

sitz schon seit 13.45 hier und bin immer nochnet weiter ... :-!

grad wieder ne cd gemacht diesma mit der iso von kubi und gleiche probs ...


----------



## sp01 (26. Mai 2011)

Er kann keinen Platz finden in dem er das live Build kopieren kann. Zumindest wenn ich die Meldung richtig interpretiere. Im Norfall hilft nur ein neues vom Internet zu laden, würde ich mal versuchen.
Mein letzter Stand mit smp@linux war aber dass sowiso nicht mehr ppd rumkomemn als mit Windows, von einr VM wollen wir ja garnicht erst anfangen.


----------



## p00nage (26. Mai 2011)

sp01 schrieb:


> Er kann keinen Platz finden in dem er das live Build kopieren kann. Zumindest wenn ich die Meldung richtig interpretiere. Im Norfall hilft nur ein neues vom Internet zu laden, würde ich mal versuchen.
> Mein letzter Stand mit smp@linux war aber dass sowiso nicht mehr ppd rumkomemn als mit Windows, von einr VM wollen wir ja garnicht erst anfangen.


 
wenn man xxx sieht der macht fast doppelten ppd mit VM also macht man mit linux schon mehr punkte deswegen wollte ich ja auch umsteigen, umsonst würde ich mir die zeit nicht nehmen


----------



## kubi-1988 (26. Mai 2011)

Ich werde mal über Nacht testen, wie es mit dem 7er Client aussieht, wenn er unter Win7 völlig ungestört arbeiten kann. Allerdings waren meine Ergebnisse bis jetzt so, dass der SMP unter Linux besser läuft.


----------



## p00nage (26. Mai 2011)

kanns endlich installieren nur ich seh die windowspartitionen nicht, bei mir wird die ganze festplatte als frei angezeigt, auch wenn ich auf manuell festlegen geh ...


----------



## kubi-1988 (26. Mai 2011)

Klingt erstmal gar nicht gut. Installierst du trotzdem? Ich an deiner Stelle würde es wahrscheinlich lassen, da ich mir nicht die Win-Installation versauen wollen würe. Ging es einfach spontan weiter oder hast etwas neues probiert?


----------



## p00nage (26. Mai 2011)

bin grad immer noch am probieren, und ubuntu mit disk erkennt der disk utility die partitionen, nur gparted und der installer nicht


----------



## sp01 (26. Mai 2011)

Ok, wenn sich das wieder geändert hat ist cool. 
Das du keine zweite Partiton sist hört sich nicht gut an.


----------



## p00nage (27. Mai 2011)

sp01 schrieb:


> Ok, wenn sich das wieder geändert hat ist cool.
> Das du keine zweite Partiton sist hört sich nicht gut an.


 
ich mach grad windows platt und setz es neu auf

Edit: G parted zeig immer noch nichts an :-!


----------



## Forseti (27. Mai 2011)

Mhh wenn ich versuche auf 4,6GHz zu takten, stürzt Windows beim booten ab.

Wenn ich den Ram auf 1866 takte oder die Latenzen auf 8-8-8 ändere fängt er erst gar nicht mit dem booten an, selbst wenn ich von 1,5 auf 1,6V Ram Spannung erhöhe


----------



## p00nage (27. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> Mhh wenn ich versuche auf 4,6GHz zu takten, stürzt Windows beim booten ab.
> 
> Wenn ich den Ram auf 1866 takte oder die Latenzen auf 8-8-8 ändere fängt er erst gar nicht mit dem booten an, selbst wenn ich von 1,5 auf 1,6V Ram Spannung erhöhe


 
bei wieviel vcore die 4,6ghz?

Edit: ich hab grad getestet und mit gepartet komplett partitionen erstellt dann kann ich aber windows nicht mehr drauf machen selbst wenn alles in ntfs ist :-! : "windows kann nicht auf den datenträger installiert werden. der ausgewählte datenträger entspricht nicht dem GPT-Partitionsstil"


----------



## LuXTuX (27. Mai 2011)

p00nage schrieb:


> ich mach grad windows platt und setz es neu auf
> 
> Edit: G parted zeig immer noch nichts an :-!



wie schauts aus? Wieder Windows drauf?
Wenn nicht und du kannst die ganze platte benutzen, brauchst du gparted nicht, das übernimmt Ubuntu eigendlich alleine.
Meines wissens verkleinert ubuntu auch die partition, wenn wenn nur eine mit Windows drauf ist.
Was für eine Festplatte hast du? eine ssd?

Oder wenn windows schon drauf ist ... haste nicht noch nealte platte rumliegen, einbauen und ubuntu da installieren


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Mai 2011)

LuXTuX schrieb:


> ... haste nicht noch ne alte platte rumliegen, einbauen und ubuntu da installieren



Genau so werde ich es machen - möglicherweise dieses Wochenende


----------



## p00nage (27. Mai 2011)

Problem ist das ich keinen Platz im Case habe deswegen nur ne normale 2,5" hätte gern auch Windows drauf nicht nur Linux. Aber will nicht


----------



## caine2011 (27. Mai 2011)

leute ich hab es euch vor ein paar wochen gesagt: es gibt einen grund warum ich exakt 4h nur unter linux gefaltet habe: es funzt nicht

linux installen war einfach, dann die v7 zum laufen zu kriegen unmöglich(ist ein eigetragener bug)
und die v6 will auch nur abstürzen...(obwohl linx-stable)...


----------



## acer86 (27. Mai 2011)

ja ist leider so, hab Ubuntu test Weise als zweit-Partition auf mein Notebook installiert (mit "Wubi"), leider bekomme ich den V7 client nicht zum laufen und beim V6 fehlt mir die Erfahrung mit linux um die Datei Startbar zu machen.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (27. Mai 2011)

Ganz einfach:

```
sudo chmod +x fah6
```


----------



## acer86 (27. Mai 2011)

jetzt noch ma nee ganz blöde frage (nicht lachen) wo finde ich bei Ubuntu 11.04 eine eingabe aufforderung, bzw editor wo man das eingeben kan?


----------



## kubi-1988 (27. Mai 2011)

@caine: Finde ich komisch, vorallem da es bei mir funktioniert hat. Zumindest mit einer Linuxinstallation in einer VM. Welches Linux hast du denn verwendet?

So ich habe es mal über Nacht getestet. Völlig ungestört hat mir der 7er Client unter Win7 3256 Punkte bei einer 522 Punkte WU gebracht.
Zuvor hatte ich schon 3409 Punkte bei einer 522 Punkte WU bekommen. Allerdings mit dem 7er Client in einer VM, in der Ubuntu 10.04 lief.

Win 7:

Min. Frametime: 5:26 Min
Avg. Frametime: 5:28 Min

Ubuntu 10.04 in VM:

Min. Frametime: 4:56 Min
Avg. Frametime: 4:59 Min

Ich hab mal noch die Logs der beiden Versuche angehängt.

Edit: @acer86: Die Eingabeaufforderung findest du unter Anwendungen/Zubehör als Terminal.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (27. Mai 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> jetzt noch ma nee ganz blöde frage (nicht lachen) wo finde ich bei Ubuntu 11.04 eine eingabe aufforderung, bzw editor wo man das eingeben kan?


 
 Ein Terminal befindet sich im Menü unter:
_"Anwendungen -> Zubehör -> Terminal"_


----------



## acer86 (27. Mai 2011)

hab jetzt fah6 für linux heruntergeladen und auf den desktop entpackt dan das terminal geöffnet und sudo chmod +x fah6 eingeben leider ohne erfolg.

datei oder verzeichnis nicht gefunden.

wie muss ich genau vorgehen damit es funzt

danke schon mal im voraus.


----------



## Malkolm (27. Mai 2011)

- du öffnest das terminal und befindest dich wohl in deinem home-Verzeichnis (~) bzw. /home/username
- du switcht in das Verzeichnis, in dem sich der client befindet. Dazu mit "ls" (das linux-"dir") mal anzeigen lassen, was so alles drin ist und dann z.B. "cd desktop"
- obigen befehl ausführen

oder:

Den Filebrowser deines Desktops öffnen (z.B. Konquerer) und das ganze auf die WYSIWYG-Methode machen, wie auch unter windows


----------



## acer86 (27. Mai 2011)

hab den client irgend wie zum laufen bekommen allerdings ohne client fenster?

man sieht das er läuft wen man den log auf macht steht drin das er sich ein core gezogen hat und das arbeiten begonnen hat,
nur leider konnte ich keine eingabe machen wie name Team usw.
ich blick da nicht ganz durch gibt es bei den linux client kein client fenster oder hab ich da wieder misst gebaut?


----------



## p00nage (27. Mai 2011)

So ich bin jetzt wieder an nem pc vorhin war ich nur mit handy on 

Zu gestern, war soweit das ich probiert habe windows zu installieren (ohne partitionieren) was ich dann unter Linux machen wollte => kein OS oder sonstiges erkannt. Alles wieder platt gemacht und mit Linux Festplatte partitioniert, dann wollte ich windows drauf machen und danach ubuntu => Windows istall kam dann : windows kann nicht auf den datenträger installiert werden. der ausgewählte datenträger entspricht nicht dem GPT-Partitionsstil. Ich hatte gestern nachts um 3 dann irgendwann keinen bock mehr ^^


----------



## acer86 (27. Mai 2011)

ein clinte fenster hab ich zwar nicht hab aber die daten wie name team und passkeyy über die client.cfg eingefügt 
jetzt stellt sich mir aber noch die frage wohin mit den flag´s ?

ist das genau so wie in windows ein verknüpfung erstellen und dan in eigenschaften die Flag´s anhängen?


----------



## kubi-1988 (27. Mai 2011)

Wie hast du denn den Client gestartet?
Ich hatte den Client im Terminal über ./fah6 -smp -verbosity 9 gestartet und er hat mir die Sachen angezeigt, wie auch der 6er Consolenclient unter Windows. Ja das funktioniert genauso wie unter Win mit den Flags.


----------



## acer86 (27. Mai 2011)

kubi-1988 schrieb:


> Wie hast du denn den Client gestartet?
> Ich hatte den Client im Terminal über ./fah6 -smp -verbosity 9 gestartet und er hat mir die Sachen angezeigt, wie auch der 6er Consolenclient unter Windows. Ja das funktioniert genauso wie unter Win mit den Flags.


 bin so vorgegangen:

hab im Terminal sudo chmod +x fah6 eingegeben dan enter aber passiert ist erst mal nix
dan bin ich in das Verzeichnis wo die fah6 datei liegt gegangen  und hab sie doppel geklickt, ein Fenster ist nicht aufgegangen aber im taskmanager ist zu sehen das der client läuft, leider momentan noch ohne Einstellungen daher im singel cpu client modus

hab dan zumindest in die client.cfg mein Name und die Team Nummer eingefügt,
jetzt werde ich noch versuchen eine Verknüpfung von der fah6 Datei zu erstellen und in den Eigenschaften von der die flag´s einzufügen


----------



## LuXTuX (27. Mai 2011)

bist du auch im richtigen Verzeichnis?
Also Firefox speichert das Paket ja in "Downloads" ab.


```
luxtux@ubuntu:~$ ls
Desktop    Downloads         Music     Public     Videos
Documents  examples.desktop  Pictures  Templates
luxtux@ubuntu:~$ cd Downloads/
luxtux@ubuntu:~/Downloads$ ls
FAH6.34-Linux64.tgz
```

dann:


```
FAH6.34-Linux64.tgz
luxtux@ubuntu:~/Downloads$ tar vxzf FAH6.34-Linux64.tgz 
fah6
luxtux@ubuntu:~/Downloads$ ls
fah6  FAH6.34-Linux64.tgz
luxtux@ubuntu:~/Downloads$ sudo chmod +x fah6
[sudo] password for luxtux: 
luxtux@ubuntu:~/Downloads$ ls
fah6  FAH6.34-Linux64.tgz
```
jetzt müsste fah6 eine andere farbe haben.

```
luxtux@ubuntu:~/Downloads$ ./fah6 -smp -verbosity 9

Note: Please read the license agreement (fah6 -license). Further 
use of this software requires that you have read and accepted this agreement.

2 cores detected
```

und los gehts mit der config


----------



## kubi-1988 (27. Mai 2011)

So ich hab noch mal probiert.
Ich habe bei den Userordnern, wie Downloads, Bilder, Musik ... Einen weiteren Ordner angelegt Folding@home. In das Verzeichnis habe ich den Inhalt der Datei entpacken lassen.
Danach habe das Terminal geöffnet und folgendes eingegeben.

```
cd Folding@home
chmod +x fah6
./fah6 -configonly
```
und nach der Konfiguration.

```
./fah6 - smp -oneunit
```

Danach läuft das ganze im Fenster des Terminal, wie die Console unter Windows.


----------



## Malkolm (27. Mai 2011)

Könnten wir wieder Sachen diskutieren, die von Interesse sind, bitte?

@acer: Du kannst auch einfach im "Dateibrowser" einen Rechtsklick auf die Datei machen. Je nach installiertem Desktop gibt es da diverse Optionen ala "Ausführen in Terminalfenster", "Ausführen mit Parametern" etc.

Unter Linux führt ein normaler Doppelklick nur dazu, dass das Programm ausgeführt wird, standardmäßig eben ohne Ausgabe.
Diese Entkopplung von Prozess und Ausgabe (letztere kannst du dir über eine Pipe überall hinlegen) führt im Umkehrschluß auch dazu, dass der Prozess i.d.R. nicht gekillt wird, wenn du das Terminal-Fenster schließt


----------



## acer86 (27. Mai 2011)

So wieder da, danke erst mal für eure Tips 

werd mich jetzt mal ran machen und alles noch mal testen, 

mal sehen ob es mit linux möglich ist mit mein Notebook bigwu´s zu falten, bis jetzt konnte ich unter Windows die deadline nie einhalten


----------



## nfsgame (27. Mai 2011)

Hab mal aufgeräumt - ist ja Kindergarten hier .


----------



## Wutbürger (27. Mai 2011)

Wenn die Wahrheit schmerzt hilft halt nur die Angelegenheit zu vertuschen


----------



## nfsgame (27. Mai 2011)

Tja, wer sich an die Regeln hält braucht sich auch nicht zu beschweren. Dabei ist es egal was mit dem Doppelacc angestellt wurde; es ist und bleibt ein Regelverstoß der geahndet wird. 
Mit solchen Spirenzien/Trotzreaktionen machst du es nur noch schlimmer.


----------



## Wutbürger (27. Mai 2011)

Ich hatte mich an die Regeln gehalten, nur bestimmte Mods haben sie nach ihren Vorstellungen ausgelegt. Schön, dass du gleich einstimmst, ohne die Hintergründe zu kennen. So haben wir es gerne.


----------



## nfsgame (27. Mai 2011)

Na es steht dir natürlich frei mir eine PN zu den Hintergründen zu schrieben, aber ich verhalte mich so gut wie immer wie der Wald: Wie man reinruft, so schallt es hinaus .


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Mai 2011)

Ich glaub ich steh im 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir haben ein wirklich gutes Verhältnis untereinander - und so soll es auch bleiben

Ich wünsche mir *sehr*, dass nun wieder "Eierkuchen" einkehrt
Danke schön


----------



## caine2011 (28. Mai 2011)

was ist denn hier wieder los?

kann mich wer via pm aufklären?

@ wer auch immer von mir wissen wollte was ich für ein linux verwendet habe: ubuntu 11.04, da lief die install vom v7 mit der nr. 7.24 nicht(ist aktuellste)

kurzes googlen zum error ergab dass es schon ein ticket dazu gibt und ich nicht der einzige bin, sondern der fehler immer auftritt


----------



## T0M@0 (28. Mai 2011)

War falten unter linux nicht nur unter 64Bit möglich?


----------



## kubi-1988 (28. Mai 2011)

caine2011 schrieb:


> @ wer auch immer von mir wissen wollte was ich für ein linux verwendet habe: ubuntu 11.04, da lief die install vom v7 mit der nr. 7.24 nicht(ist aktuellste)
> 
> kurzes googlen zum error ergab dass es schon ein ticket dazu gibt und ich nicht der einzige bin, sondern der fehler immer auftritt



Ich wollte das wissen. Genau die Erfahrung habe ich auch gemacht, dass es mit Ubuntu 11.04 nicht geht. Deshalb habe ich es mit der 10.04 64 Bit probiert und dort läuft sowohl die 7.1.24 als auch die 6.34. Ob die ältere völlig stabil läuft kann ich allerdings nicht sagen, ich hatte sie nur kurz zum Testen laufen.


----------



## acer86 (28. Mai 2011)

hier mal meine Erfahrung bis jetzt mit Linux bzw Ubuntu.

bei der 11.04 läuft der (wie oben schon beschrieben) V7 nicht.
der 6.34 läuft dagegen einwandfrei. (nach einigen start Schwierigkeiten meinerseits )

hab das bis jetzt nur getestet auf ein Notebook aber kan jetzt schon sagen ist auf jedenfall eine gute sache für alle die nur CPU only falten wollen bzw ein 2600K haben.


----------



## caine2011 (28. Mai 2011)

ja wenn mal wieder geld vom himmel fällt bau ich mir noch ein i7-2600k sys zum falten, warte aber atm noch ab, da amd mit bulldozer mehr fürs geld bringt und fülle die kriegskasse 

mfg caine2011


----------



## nfsgame (28. Mai 2011)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showthread.php?t=147426

Könnt ja mal reinschauen .


----------



## Schmidde (28. Mai 2011)

Juhu 

Team Rank 980 

Damit werde ich auf der Teamseite von PCGH auf der F@H Page Namentlich unter den ersten 1000 erwähnt, welch Ehre!


----------



## acer86 (28. Mai 2011)

und jetzt kommt der Knaller

für alle die in nächster zeit planen ein ITX falter zu bauen. 

Die Neuen Z68 ITX mit verbauter !!!!! GT430 GPU auf den MB 

Zotac zeigt Z68 ITX Platine mit verlteter GT 430 : PCMasters

ich bekomm schon wieder so ein "will ich haben " Zwang


----------



## nfsgame (28. Mai 2011)

Hmmm ....


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Mai 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> und jetzt kommt der Knaller
> 
> Die Neuen Z68 ITX mit verbauter !!!!! GT430 GPU auf den MB
> 
> Zotac zeigt Z68 ITX Platine mit verlöteter GT 430 : PCMasters


 
Ja, als ich das vor ein paar Tage gelesen habe lief mir das Wasser ganz gewaltig im Mund zusammen 
Aber eben... noch ein System... hhhmmm 

Und dann das noch:
 eben haben wieder diese besch... Übermittlungsprobleme angefangen ich kann "server does not have record.." langsam nicht mehr lesen


----------



## p00nage (28. Mai 2011)

aber die gt430 brauchts ja eig nicht, reicht doch die igp und des kommt dann günstiger


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Mai 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Und dann das noch:
> eben haben wieder diese besch... Übermittlungsprobleme angefangen ich kann "server does not have record.." langsam nicht mehr lesen


Langsam könnte man echt meinen, es falten zuviel und die Server sind chronisch überlastet.


----------



## MESeidel (28. Mai 2011)

Bin ich eigentlich der Einzige bei dem der nVidia gpu2 client hackt?
Läuft ein mal durch, stürzt dann ab --- started nicht mehr (Andwendung nach unerwartetem fehler beendet) bis man Windows! neu startet (also geplant einmal im Monat) und den Client Ordner löscht und neu aus dem zip kopiert.


----------



## nfsgame (29. Mai 2011)

Hmm also sowas wäre aufgefallen wenn es bei mehreren wäre .


----------



## acer86 (29. Mai 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ja, als ich das vor ein paar Tage gelesen habe lief mir das Wasser ganz gewaltig im Mund zusammen
> Aber eben... noch ein System... hhhmmm


 
Ach Bumble für so ein Kleinen "putzigen" ITX ist doch bestimmt noch platz in castel bumble Stein


----------



## caine2011 (29. Mai 2011)

@meseidel:auf 3 karten nichts derartiges mit 6.23

@bumble: der würde zwischen all den anderen doch gar nciht mehr auffallen XD

@a.meier: meine vermutung ist, dass in stanford viel umgestellt wird wegen dem v7 client, aber ka(evtl. kan sich die eliteuni stanford keine neuen server leisten )


----------



## Bumblebee (29. Mai 2011)

caine2011 schrieb:


> @meseidel:auf 3 karten nichts derartiges mit 6.23


 
Dem kann ich mich (leider für dich) anschliessen



caine2011 schrieb:


> @bumble: der würde zwischen all den anderen doch gar nicht mehr auffallen


 
Danke, dass du mich trösten willst 



caine2011 schrieb:


> @a.meier: meine vermutung ist, dass in stanford viel umgestellt wird wegen dem v7 client, aber ka(evtl. kann sich die eliteuni stanford keine neuen server leisten )


 
Ich vermute, dass es immer noch bei dieser Serverumstellung / Zusammenführung diverse Probleme gibt
Mächtig unangenehm ist es aber auf jeden Fall und - gerade für "Neufalter" keine gute Werbung


----------



## caine2011 (29. Mai 2011)

ja leider hast du recht was die neufalter angeht...iwie ist bei mir auch der wurm drin bei mir klappt der upload nicht, und ich bekomme nur die meldung: exception:upload failed 

iwie nicht aussagekräftig


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Howto] GPU2 für Ati und Nvidia einrichten.*

Bei mir hat auch das Problem mit dem nicht-raufladen-können wieder angefangen, alle drei GPU sind jetzt zum 2 mal hängen geblieben. 
Hab jetzt wieder die Falthalde in Betrieb genommen um wenigstens falten zu können.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. Mai 2011)

Was passiert eigendlich wen der VRAM überläuft?


----------



## sp01 (29. Mai 2011)

Seit wann sin denn die Probleme? Letzte woch hab ich noch nichts gemerkt, kann auch daran liegen das ich den V7 wieder verbannt habe und mit console weiter falte.
Der v7 ist mMn schlechter -ppd ausbäute- als die console.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. Mai 2011)

sp01 schrieb:


> Seit wann sin denn die Probleme?


VRAM überfüllen geht ganz einfach beim Falten > Falthalde nutzen und wen man da zuviele Clienten nutzt wird überläuft er. Die Frage ist eben was passiert dann.

Weil ich wieder Probleme beim Upload der GPU-WU's habe, hab ich die Falthalde wieder in Betrieb genommen. Ich Knaller hab das in den falschen Thread geschrieben > http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...ati-und-nvidia-einrichten-44.html#post3035897


----------



## computertod (29. Mai 2011)

mir fällt grad auf, dass ich heute meine 1000WUs geknackt hab


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. Mai 2011)

computertod schrieb:


> mir fällt grad auf, dass ich heute meine 1000WUs geknackt hab


Grats, weiter so.


----------



## Schmidde (29. Mai 2011)

Irgendwie bekomme ich pro SMP WU nicht einmal 2000 Punkte
Sollten aber alle zur preferred deadline fertig geworden sein...

Naja, falte garde ne 6063er WU die Morgen fertig wird, laut Bonus Point Calculator sollte die ja bei einer TPF von 3:53 knapp 3300 Punkte bringen...da bin ich ja mal gespannt


----------



## caine2011 (30. Mai 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ich Knaller hab das in den falschen Thread geschrieben > http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...ati-und-nvidia-einrichten-44.html#post3035897


 ja das dachte ich mir schon XDD

deshalb hab ich ja auch geschrieben dass du offtopic gelandet bist XD


@schmidde: ist dein upload evtl. sehr langsam oder bricht ab und muss von neuem beginnen? dann entgehen dir evtl. auch pkte...

mfg caine2011


----------



## Bumblebee (30. Mai 2011)

Schmidde schrieb:


> Irgendwie bekomme ich pro SMP WU nicht einmal 2000 Punkte
> Sollten aber alle zur preferred deadline fertig geworden sein...
> 
> Naja, falte garde ne 6063er WU die Morgen fertig wird, laut Bonus Point Calculator sollte die ja bei einer TPF von 3:53 knapp 3300 Punkte bringen...da bin ich ja mal gespannt



Und?? fettich geworden?? Hat sie gebracht was sie soll

Für den Fall dass nein:

?? hast du 10 SMP mit passkey erfolgreich durchgefaltet und abgeliefert??


----------



## Ceph (30. Mai 2011)

Guten morgen,

Ich muss sagen mich regt mein Server gerade tierisch auf. Oder vllt auch F@H, ich bin noch unentschlossen worauf ich meinen Ärger fokusieren soll...

Ich habe jetzt eine Big 2684 mit einer TPF von 64 min berechnet und das hat fast fünf Tage geadauert! Natürlich konnte ich die preferred Deadline von 4 Tagen nicht einhalten und somit habe ich für fünf Tage falten glatte 12700 Punkte bekommen (nicht verwechseln mit PPD). Kann mir bitte mal jm sagen was mein Rechner hier für einen Mist zusammenfaltet? mit einem I7 860 auf 3600 MHz übertaktet fahren Leute 37 PPD.

Mein System:

CPU I7 860 (3600MHz)
Asus P7P55D
4GB Kingston dualchannel 1333 8-8-8-23
MSI GTX 460 OC
alte Festplatte IDE

Meine GTX hat in der Zeit fast 60000 Punkte erreicht... Ist doch echt ein Witz, wenn man das mit dem SMP vergleicht. Kann es an der alten IDE Festplatte liegen?

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (30. Mai 2011)

ne 64minütige frametime ist absolut inaktzeptabel.
sieht für mich so aus als würde was bei dir nebenbei laufen, anders kann ich mir das net erklären.
den big wu´s brechen überproportional stark ein wenn cpu last für andere sachen anfällt.
vorallem wenn die sachen single threaded sind.

beispiel:

spiele ich WOT bekomme ich frametimes um 180minuten rum(3std)-singlethreaded halt
spiele ich nebenbei RUSE, habe ich stat ner tpf von 23min eine von 28min, dass spiel ist multicore optimiert.

bei anwendungen sieht es nicht anders aus, so kann zum beispiel der singlethreadete(unwort-sry) a15/a11core der grafikkarte den ganzen big wu faltvorgang stark einbremsen.

big wu und grafikkarten folding macht eher selten sinn auf einem rechner.

mfg


----------



## Ceph (30. Mai 2011)

ok ich habe nun den SMP 8 resetet und den GPU cliente entfernt. Man schauen ob es was gebracht hat. Im Hintergrund läuft kein einziges Program. Die instalation ist frisch und es wurden nur treiber und F@H installiert. Auch der Taskmanager zeigt, dass kein program CPU-Zeit zieht.


----------



## Bumblebee (30. Mai 2011)

Ceph schrieb:


> ok ich habe nun den SMP 8 resetet und den GPU cliente entfernt. Man schauen ob es was gebracht hat. Im Hintergrund läuft kein einziges Program. Die instalation ist frisch und es wurden nur treiber und F@H installiert. Auch der Taskmanager zeigt, dass kein program CPU-Zeit zieht.


 
Resetet heisst neu gestartet??
Die GPU faltet nun nicht mit??

Lass erstmal so laufen - volle Pulle auf SMP / kein GPU

Sobald du mal 5% beieinander hast poste hier die WU-Nummer und die erfalteten PPD
Sag auch noch an wie hoch die Temp. von der CPU geht und wieviel VID. du dafür benötigst

Danach schauen wir weiter


----------



## Ceph (30. Mai 2011)

so ich hab gerade meinen Ärger auf mich focusiert. Der Ram lief nicht im Dual Channel mode. Ich hatte einen Ramriegel nicht richtig in den Slot gesteckt und somit war nur Single Channel aktiv. Nachdem ich den Riegel richtig in den slot "gedrückt" habe ist die Frametime auf 45 min gesunken. Man macht das viel aus.


----------



## Bumblebee (30. Mai 2011)

Ceph schrieb:


> so ich hab gerade meinen Ärger auf mich focusiert. Der Ram lief nicht im Dual Channel mode. Ich hatte einen Ramriegel nicht richtig in den Slot gesteckt und somit war nur Single Channel aktiv. Nachdem ich den Riegel richtig in den slot "gedrückt" habe ist die Frametime auf 45 min gesunken. Man macht das viel aus.


 
Ach du herrieeeeee  - ich leide mit dir
Gut, dass du den Fehler gefunden hast
Ich vermute allerdings, dass der zweite Riegel schlicht nicht erkannt wurde
Somit hättest du mit 2 GB RAM eine *BIG* gefaltet; die brauchen mehr Speicher und somit hätte wohl die (langsame) Auslagerungsdatei die Frametime soweit in die Höhe getrieben


----------



## Ceph (30. Mai 2011)

hey super,
die frametime ist weiter auf 40 min gesunken. Gibt es schon eine version von HFM.NET für den v7 Client? Wie schaut ihr eigentlich immer die Max, Avg und Min Frametime nach? 

Ceph


----------



## acer86 (30. Mai 2011)

Ceph schrieb:


> hey super,
> die frametime ist weiter auf 40 min gesunken. Gibt es schon eine version von HFM.NET für den v7 Client? Wie schaut ihr eigentlich immer die Max, Avg und Min Frametime nach?
> 
> Ceph


 
Momentan leider noch nicht,

ein weiter Grund den V7 noch nicht zu nutzen 

die Avg und Min Framtime schauen wir in HFM.net nach

unter Tools/ Benchmarks Viewer


----------



## Ceph (30. Mai 2011)

hmm schade,
naja eine neue Version wirds schon richten


----------



## caine2011 (30. Mai 2011)

ich hab e jemanden neuen für unser team werben können mit nem i7-2600k(@4,2ghz) und einer gtx570

er wird aber nciht 24/7 dabei sein 

r4ffzahn - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

aber geht sauber ab selbnst der normale smp ist mit bissl mehr als 25k ppd unterwegs(wenn die 10 units voll sind)


----------



## Bumblebee (30. Mai 2011)

caine2011 schrieb:


> ich hab e jemanden neuen für unser team werben können mit nem i7-2600k(@4,2ghz) und einer gtx570
> 
> er wird aber nciht 24/7 dabei sein



Freut mich zu hören....
und
gut gemacht - caine2011


----------



## p00nage (30. Mai 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Freut mich zu hören....
> und
> gut gemacht - caine2011


 

wenns gut läuft bin ich ab später auch wieder voll dabei 

Hatte am Freitag schnell wieder Windows drauf gemacht (nachdem Linux nicht geklappt hat) damit pc übers we faltet aber vergessen den energiesparplan zu ändern => Standby :-! Zum glück wars aber nichts schlimmeres


----------



## nfsgame (30. Mai 2011)

OT: Ich bin so gut wie gar (29°C auf der Nordseite, 35°C in Richtung der Sonne) - wem gehts noch so ?


----------



## Schmidde (30. Mai 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Und?? fettich geworden?? Hat sie gebracht was sie soll
> 
> Für den Fall dass nein:
> 
> ?? hast du 10 SMP mit passkey erfolgreich durchgefaltet und abgeliefert??


 
Gerade erst wieder angefangen mit Falten, dauert noch seine 3 Stündchen

Das mit den 10 SMP WU´s kann ich nicht genau sagen, da ich über den Passkey auch meine GPU am laufen hab, aber ich denk die sollten schon langsam mal drin sein.
Und die knappen 2000 Punkte sind ja auch mehr als die Standartpunkte ohne Bonuspunkte (sind ja immer ~500-600)
Müssen die SMP´s am einem Stück gefaltet sein oder darf man die auch unterbrechen?


----------



## p00nage (30. Mai 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> OT: Ich bin so gut wie gar (29°C auf der Nordseite, 35°C in Richtung der Sonne) - wem gehts noch so ?


 
naja hier in Regensburg sind 28°C im Schatten ich war vorhin trotzdem 25km mit Inlineskates unterwegs, aber emin Zimmer ist NOCH kühl da pc ja leider nicht gefaltet hat: (Hat natürlich bei den Temps auch seine Vorteile).

Ich probier gerade CPU mit VM laufen zu lassen


----------



## kubi-1988 (30. Mai 2011)

Schmidde schrieb:


> Müssen die SMP´s am einem Stück gefaltet sein oder darf man die auch unterbrechen?



Klar darfst du die auch unterbrechen, nur ist das dann nicht so gut wegen der Bonuspunkte. Bei den SMP ist es am besten, wenn man sie wirklich am Stück faltet.


----------



## Schmicki (30. Mai 2011)

Schmidde schrieb:


> Und die knappen 2000 Punkte sind ja auch mehr als die Standartpunkte ohne Bonuspunkte (sind ja immer ~500-600)
> Müssen die SMP´s am einem Stück gefaltet sein oder darf man die auch unterbrechen?



Du kannst auch die SMP-WU unterbrechen... ach, kubi-1988 war schneller! 

@nfsgame: 25 °C hier in der Bude ist es noch gut auszuhalten. Draußen sind es noch 28 °C. Werde jetzt mal joggen gehen, damit ich mal anfange zu schwitzen!


----------



## nfsgame (30. Mai 2011)

Ich war gerade mitm MTB unterwegs . War ganz lustig .


----------



## mattinator (30. Mai 2011)

p00nage schrieb:


> ich war vorhin trotzdem 25km mit Inlineskates unterwegs


 
Habe ihr dort einen anständigen Kurs oder waren es 25 Runden a 1 km ? Wenn ersteres zutrifft, wäre das ja mal ein Urlaubs-Kompromiss für meine Frau und mich.


----------



## p00nage (30. Mai 2011)

mattinator schrieb:


> Habe ihr dort einen anständigen Kurs oder waren es 25 Runden a 1 km ? Wenn ersteres zutrifft, wäre das ja mal ein Urlaubs-Kompromiss für meine Frau und mich.


 
Bin gerade selbst noch am erkunden ^^ erst ne kleinere Runde ca 5Km da hab ich den Radweg entdeckt und dann bin halt den donauradweg nen stück hoch und natürlich wieder zurück  aber da ich noch leicht erkältung hab wollte ich es heut net übertreiben 

The virtual machine needs to have a virtual cd/dvd device to install vmware tools , wie löse ich dieses Problem ?


----------



## Schmidde (30. Mai 2011)

kubi-1988 schrieb:


> Klar darfst du die auch unterbrechen, nur ist das dann nicht so gut wegen der Bonuspunkte. Bei den SMP ist es am besten, wenn man sie wirklich am Stück faltet.



Gut, das würde erklähren warum ich mehr als die Standartpunkte und weniger als die max. Bonuspunkte bekomme 
Werd dann mal wohl eine WU durchfalten um zu schauen ob auch das maximum möglich ist 


 Da hir gerade so fleißig Temperaturen gepostet werderen:
Außen (nord seite): 29°C
Innen: hab zwar keine Thermometer...aber (noch) ziemlich angenehm


----------



## acer86 (30. Mai 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> OT: Ich bin so gut wie gar (29°C auf der Nordseite, 35°C in Richtung der Sonne) - wem gehts noch so ?



Raum temp 20,7C°( dank Erdgeschoss und Nord Seite) Außen Temp: 28C°  Falt Keller Temp 19,2C°


----------



## mattinator (30. Mai 2011)

p00nage schrieb:


> Bin gerade selbst noch am erkunden ^^ erst ne kleinere Runde ca 5Km da hab ich den Radweg entdeckt und dann bin halt den donauradweg nen stück hoch und natürlich wieder zurück



Danke für die Info.



p00nage schrieb:


> The virtual machine needs to have a virtual cd/dvd device to install vmware tools , wie löse ich dieses Problem ?



Wenn Du die VMware Tools installieren willst, musst Du im Player (oder Server etc.) die VM herunterfahren und ein CD-ROM-Laufwerk zur Hardware hinzufügen. Während der Installation der Tools verbindet das VMware Host System dieses Laufwerk mit einem Image, auf dem sich die Tools befinden. Im Linux musst Du dann das CD-ROM-Laufwerk mounten und den Installer ausführen.


----------



## p00nage (30. Mai 2011)

mattinator schrieb:


> Danke für die Info.
> 
> 
> 
> Wenn Du die VMware Tools installieren willst, musst Du im Player (oder Server etc.) die VM herunterfahren und ein CD-ROM-Laufwerk zur Hardware hinzufügen. Während der Installation der Tools verbindet das VMware Host System dieses Laufwerk mit einem Image, auf dem sich die Tools befinden. Im Linux musst Du dann das CD-ROM-Laufwerk mounten und den Installer ausführen.


 
bin anscheinend zu blöd dazu ... über teamviewer kann man sowas nicht einrichten oder?

Oder gibts evtl ne schritt für schritt liste kann so softwarezeug überhaupt net


----------



## mattinator (30. Mai 2011)

@p00nage

Wofür brauchst Du die Tools in derm VM ? Wenn Du willst, kann ich es über TeamViewer einrichten. Starte einfach den TeamViewer und schick mir die Zugangsdaten über PN, wenn Du willst.


----------



## Bumblebee (30. Mai 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> OT: Ich bin so gut wie gar (29°C auf der Nordseite, 35°C in Richtung der Sonne) - wem gehts noch so ?



*Handhochhalt* ; es sind *jetzt noch* 31.1° im Arbeitszimmer mit 2 Rechnern


----------



## Schmidde (30. Mai 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> *Handhochhalt* ; es sind *jetzt noch* 31.1° im Arbeitszimmer mit 2 Rechnern



Da habs ich ja mit 27.5° noch recht frisch 
..Ich glaub ich zieh mir lieber noch ne Jacke über, nacher hol ich mir noch nen Schnupfen


----------



## acer86 (30. Mai 2011)

Schmidde schrieb:


> Da habs ich ja mit 27.5° noch recht frisch
> ..Ich glaub ich zieh mir lieber noch ne Jacke über, nacher hol ich mir noch nen Schnupfen


 
na dan aber zack zack


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. Mai 2011)

@acer86: Ich glaube, du überholst mich doch noch, wen ich sowas lese > AMD Bulldozer: Gerüchte um Verspätung verdichten sich - cpu, amd, bulldozer


----------



## p00nage (30. Mai 2011)

mattinator schrieb:


> @p00nage
> 
> Wofür brauchst Du die Tools in derm VM ? Wenn Du willst, kann ich es über TeamViewer einrichten. Starte einfach den TeamViewer und schick mir die Zugangsdaten über PN, wenn Du willst.


 
Ich Bedank mich hier auch nochma war echt super deine Hilfe und vorallem das du dir so lang zeit genommen hast

P6900 / 2% / TPF 25:34 / 47640PPD , hoffe das da noch ne kleine Steigerung kommt bis jetzt wurde ja am pc was gemacht.


----------



## mattinator (30. Mai 2011)

@p00nage

Keine Ursache. Ich habe das Privileg, in meinem Job eines meiner Hobbys auszuüben. Außerdem helfe ich gerne.
ps: jetzt bin aber erstmal "offline".


----------



## p00nage (31. Mai 2011)

Tpf geht anscheinend noch runter ist nurn bei 4% schon nur noch bei 25:18


----------



## PCGHGS (31. Mai 2011)

Schmidde schrieb:


> Da habs ich ja mit *27.5*°C noch recht frisch
> ..Ich glaub ich zieh mir lieber noch ne Jacke über, nacher hol ich mir noch nen Schnupfen


ca. *30*°C im Zimmer


----------



## Timmy99 (31. Mai 2011)

Es ist 4:21 Uhr.
*Draussen* hats ~*20*°C
Das Fenster im Falt-Zimmer (komplett offen), sowie im Badezimmer (Schräg) sind geöffnet.
*Im Falt-Zimmer*, was übrigens auch mein Kinder/Schlafzimmer ist, herrschen momentan schon fast stickige *29*°C.
Der Falt-PC unterm Falt-Zimmer-Fenster saugt die komplette frische Luft weg, sodass mir kaum was von der frischen Luft übrigbleibt. 
Aber das hält mich nicht auf, die 2. Mio volllaufen zu lassen 
Danach gibts vorraussichtlich wieder eine kleine Pause.

Hier noch ein paar Temperaturen, die im PC herrschen:
- Gehäuseinnenraum: *36°C* (Midi Gehäuse, Towerkühler, 1 Graka, 1x 140mm front, 1x 120mm back Lüfter @ 900 rpm)
- Netzteilinnenraum: *50°C* (Corsair TX850W)
- CPU: *50°C* (i7 860 ohne HT, 3,20GHz @ ~1,15VCore. Towerkühler @ 1000rpm)
- Core1: *55°C*
- Core2: *62°C*
- Core3: *60°C*
- Core4: *59°C*
- GPU: *65°C* (GTX460 Hawk, 810MHz @ 1,00V, 50% Fan-Speed -> 2x 2550rpm, nicht herauszuhören, PC angenehm leise )
- HDD: *37°C* (direkt hinter dem 140mm Frontlüfter)
- Mainboard-SpaWas: *48°C* (MSI GD-80, SpaWas, North/Southbridge passiv gekühlt, 1 verbundenes Kühlsystem bestehend aus:
2 Spawa passiv Kühler
1 Northbridge Kühler (ist einfach da, obwohl keine Northbrige vorhanden)
1 Southbrige Kühler
alle Kühlblöcke sind verbunden mit 1 8mm Heatpipe.)
- Mainboard Kühler (oben beschrieben): *45°C*

Und ganz zum Schluss: die *Fat PS3* CECHL04 (65/65nm): *50°C* (Gemessen hinten am Lüftungsausgang. Lüfter dreht auf ca. mittlerer, deutlich wahrnehmbarer Geschwindigkeit. Lauter, als der oben beschriebene PC 

Stromverbrauch:
PC: ~320W (~17.000 PPD)
PS3: ~115W (~1.000 PPD)

MfG,
Timmy99, die gelbe Ratte.


----------



## LuXTuX (31. Mai 2011)

Zimmer: 26.2°C
also angenehm frisch 

Hardware monitor    AMD Athlon II X2 250
    Power 0        65.55 W (Processor)
    Temperature 0    45°C (112°F) [0x167] (Core #0)
    Temperature 1    45°C (112°F) [0x167] (Core #1)

Hardware monitor    NVIDIA GeForce GTS 450
    Temperature 0    75°C (167°F) (GPU Core)

Hardware monitor    SAMSUNG HD160JJ
    Temperature 0    36°C (96°F) [0x24] (Assembly)
    Temperature 2    36°C (96°F) [0x24] (Air Flow)


----------



## p00nage (31. Mai 2011)

ich hab 22,8°C im Zimmer.

Meine Tpf ist noch weiter runter auf 24:47 was 49916,7ppd entspricht. Eig dachte ich das ich mit 4,5ghz die 50k ppd locker knacken sollte.


----------



## Malkolm (31. Mai 2011)

Mit einem nativen Linux würdest du das sicherlich schaffen.
Wäre der nächste sinnvoller Schritt in Richtung Optimierung.


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (31. Mai 2011)

moin moin

unter VM folding bekommt man schon mehr hin mit weniger ghz, ok 100mhz weniger(4,4ghz)
Hier nun auch der Bildbeweis im anhang.

Nativ sollte man mit 4,5ghz die 60kppd knacken können, aber auch nur mit optimierten folding linux.
ubuntu udn allgemein andere schwere distributionen sollten darunter liegen, wenn nicht gar weit darunter.
wenn ich mich  motivieren kann und keine arbeit am rechner anfällt werde ich mal eine native installation auf meinem rechner vornehmen.
eine weitere vorraussetzung dafür ist das ich ne kleine sata platte finde, da das p8p67 kein ide hat.

wie geschrieben, vor dem hintergrund das meine vm mit folding linux schon 55kppd knackt mit 100mhz weniger denke ich definitiv das 60kppd knackbar sein sollten.

mfg


P.S.: die niedrigen avg ppd leigen am spielen nebenbei, normala avg werte ohne zocken liegen bei 53kppd-54kppd!


----------



## p00nage (31. Mai 2011)

naja aber hab ja linux nicht hin bekommen so das ich es parallel laufen lassen kann... und wenns so kompliziert ist wie ne VM einzurichten dann schaff ich sowas eh nicht auf die schnelle und noch 1-2 komplette Tage dafür aufwenden kann ich nicht wirklich da es auf prüfungen langsam zu geht.

Ich hab mir extra so nen folding linux gezogen, mom ich such ma die seite raus 

http://www.linuxforge.net/docs/crunching/fah-vmware.php

edit:
kanns auch am Ram liegen ? meiner läuft nur mit 666,7Mhz bei 9/9/9/24 1T


----------



## nichtraucher91 (31. Mai 2011)

ich hab jetzt - nach einer faltfreien Nacht (22:00-10:30) mit weit geöffneten Fenstern - herrschen in meinem nordseiten Zimmer (29,45m³) noch immer 26,4°C.....

Daher bleibt die PS3 ab sofort aus. 


lg
Nichtraucher


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (31. Mai 2011)

p00nage schrieb:


> edit:
> kanns auch am Ram liegen ? meiner läuft nur mit 666,7Mhz bei 9/9/9/24 1T


 
ja der ram kann es auch sein, da ram oc bei mir gut ppd brachte.
Der A5 BIGWU Core ist ein auf große Ram kontingente optimierter Core.
Unter Linux noch mehr als unter Windows.
Und der Sprung von 666mhz 9-9-9-24-1T auf 933mhz 9-10-9-24 1T beträgt zwar meist nur leistunsg zuwächse im einstelligen prozentbereich, aber ich denke so 5% sollten das schon sein.

auch darf man nciht vergessen das VMWare Workstation 7 "etwas" optimierter sein dürfte als die Free VMs.

50kppd, hatte ich damals nativ unter windows schon, weshalb ich halt den zuwachs auf 55kppd im linux unter VM habe.

übrigens unwichtiges am rande:

mein 2600k@4,4ghz bei anliegenden 1.376V verbraucht genau 100.50watt(nur die cpu) laut mainboard, das soll mal ne grafikkarte toppen^^.(in hinblick auf ppd)

mfg

P.S.: die konfiguration fand ich absolut einfahc muss ich gestehen, dank dem webkonfigurator war das aufsetzetn der linux vm eine sache von 5min(von vm erstellen über install bis hin zum folden)


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. Mai 2011)

xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> mein 2600k@4,4ghz bei anliegenden 1.376V verbraucht genau 100.50watt(nur die cpu) laut mainboard, das soll mal ne grafikkarte toppen^^.(in hinblick auf ppd)


Ohne Bonus bei den BigWU's können wir drüber reden > sonst ist der Vergleich nicht fair.


----------



## p00nage (31. Mai 2011)

xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> ja der ram kann es auch sein, da ram oc bei mir gut ppd brachte.
> Der A5 BIGWU Core ist ein auf große Ram kontingente optimierter Core.
> Unter Linux noch mehr als unter Windows.
> Und der Sprung von 666mhz 9-9-9-24-1T auf 933mhz 9-10-9-24 1T beträgt zwar meist nur leistunsg zuwächse im einstelligen prozentbereich, aber ich denke so 5% sollten das schon sein.
> ...


 
du hast 50kppd unter windos cpu only gemacht? wie hast du des angestellt bei mir warns max ca 40k ppd. Du brauchst aber ganz schön viel vcore für 4,4 Ghz dachte meiner geht schon schlecht 

180€ für die workstation sind mir zuviel oder gibts das irgendwo günstiger? wollte ja eig eh natives linux haben aber da brauch ich anscheinend noch ne 2. platte


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (31. Mai 2011)

p00nage schrieb:


> du hast 50kppd unter windos cpu only gemacht? wie hast du des angestellt bei mir warns max ca 40k ppd. Du brauchst aber ganz schön viel vcore für 4,4 Ghz dachte meiner geht schon schlecht
> 
> 180€ für die workstation sind mir zuviel oder gibts das irgendwo günstiger? wollte ja eig eh natives linux haben aber da brauch ich anscheinend noch ne 2. platte


 
ja vmware ist teuer, ka was ich anders mach das mein i7 so abgeht, weil 10kppd unterschied bei 100mhz weniger klingt für mich unlogisch.

ja 51540ppd windows only bei 6900 projekt auf a5 core.

ja meine cpu geht äußerst schlecht, da intel aber im offiziellen(!) oc guide ihrer p67 mobos aber 1.4V als max safe angibt halte ich mcih daran, da LLC auf extreme steht hab ich auch net so viel angst vor peaks, bzw gehen die dann von 1.376V auf 1.384V was vertretbar ist.

mfg


----------



## p00nage (31. Mai 2011)

achso also kann ich ja sogar noch bissl hoch vllt schaff ich ja die 4,7  dachte 1,35V ist max. da ich nen m-atx board hab sind meine einstellung leider recht bescheiden...

was bedeutet des auf a5 core? ist der nicht immer gleich wenns die selbe wu ist


----------



## Bumblebee (31. Mai 2011)

p00nage schrieb:


> was bedeutet des auf a5 core? ist der nicht immer gleich wenns die selbe wu ist



*BIG*-SMP-falten ist heutzutage immer a5-Core


----------



## p00nage (31. Mai 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> *BIG*-SMP-falten ist heutzutage immer a5-Core


 
jo ok, aber wie kann xxx dann 50k ppd unter windows machen ? hat ja 100mhz weniger und ich hatte als ich cpu only laufen lassen hab nur ca 40k ppd. Natürlich alles Big´s


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (31. Mai 2011)

den a5 core gibt es auch für windows, nur mit etwas weniger optimierungen

mfg


----------



## Bumblebee (31. Mai 2011)

xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> den a5 core gibt es auch für windows, nur mit etwas weniger optimierungen
> 
> mfg



Aber selbstverständlich...

Da ist natürlich ein Unterschied ob man(n) unter Linux oder Windows faltet


----------



## acer86 (31. Mai 2011)

51000PPD unter Windows mit eine i7 2600k@ 4,4Ghz

kommt mir auch etwas viel vor mit so wenig Takt

Edit:

Seht euch mal den Pinwandeintrag an den ich gerade bekommen hab ist doch einfach nur EPIC oder


> Hallo
> Mein Name ist miss comfort.I bin eine Frau ich beeindruckt, als ich sah  Ihr Profil heute war, wurde ich an dir interessiert, werde ich auch  gerne mehr über Sie wissen, während ich etwas Wichtiges mit Ihnen  besprochen haben meine, und ich werde wie zu wurde eine langjährige  Beziehung mit you.and wenn du mich mit meinem Kontakt-Adresse schreiben  kann, werde ich Ihnen meine Bilder, das ist meine Adresse  (comfortandrew78@yahoo.com.sg) Ich glaube, wir können von hier bin ich  bewege In Erwartung Ihrer Antwort, bitte kontaktieren Sie mich direkt  mit meiner Adresse (comfortandrew78@yahoo.com.sg) Entfernung oder Farbe  spielt keine Rolle, aber was zählt ist die Liebe zuzuteilen, bitte nicht  schreiben, um mich in die Seite


----------



## Schmidde (31. Mai 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> 51000PPD unter Windows mit eine i7 2600k@ 4,4Ghz
> 
> kommt mir auch etwas viel vor mit so wenig Takt
> 
> ...



Epic-Fail! 
Der arme aus Singapur der das durch den Google Übersetzer gejagt hat 
(.sg ist doch meines Wissens nach Singapur?)


----------



## shorty71 (31. Mai 2011)

Hatte auch so einen Pinnwand Eintrag.


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (31. Mai 2011)

@acer:

wirkt auch auf mich viel wenn ich sehe wie wenig punkte andere hier im forum machen.
aber ist nunmal das was ich als peak erreicht hatte unter windows.
hatte ja auch mal ne normal smp wu in den screenshot gepackt um zu beweisen das ich selbst da ca 33kppd mache bei 4,4ghz.

mfg


----------



## p00nage (31. Mai 2011)

xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> @acer:
> 
> wirkt auch auf mich viel wenn ich sehe wie wenig punkte andere hier im forum machen.
> aber ist nunmal das was ich als peak erreicht hatte unter windows.
> ...



ist halt dann die frage was du anders machst  denk des mit Ram probier ich nächste woche ma aus


----------



## Schmidde (1. Juni 2011)

BÄÄM!

Gerade die erste SMP WU fertig geworden die ich am Stück hab falten lassen, und siehe da, volle Punktzahl


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Juni 2011)

Schmidde schrieb:


> BÄÄM!
> 
> Gerade die erste SMP WU fertig geworden die ich am Stück hab falten lassen, und siehe da, volle Punktzahl



Na das ist doch mal ein guter Start in den Juni


----------



## The Master of MORARE (1. Juni 2011)

Dann schauen wir mal ob ich auch einen guten Start von der Costa Brava aus hinlege.
Sollten in 12 Stunden, wenn ich wieder in BS sein sollte, die Maschinen noch nicht wieder glühen -> Macht euch an 'nen Nachruf.


----------



## Thosch (1. Juni 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> ...
> Seht euch mal den Pinwandeintrag an den ich gerade bekommen hab ist doch einfach nur EPIC oder ...


 
Bist du dir sicher das es aus soweither kommt ? Wenn man manche Foren durchliest (durchlesen mußt) dann habe ich den Verdacht die sitzen schon in Euro-Land ... was da manchmal zusammen geschustert wird ... Aaaalder ...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Juni 2011)

Kann man irgendwo genauer nachschauen was alles auf den eigenen Faltname abgeliefert worden ist? 

Gestern um 21Uhr sind mir 6'554Punkte bei 17WU's gutgeschrieben worden > 4 WU von diesen 17 kann ich mir erklären, die restlichen 13 nicht und ich finde auch in allen Fahlog's keine Erklärung dafür.


----------



## acer86 (1. Juni 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Kann man irgendwo genauer nachschauen was alles auf den eigenen Faltname abgeliefert worden ist?
> 
> Gestern um 21Uhr sind mir 6'554Punkte bei 17WU's gutgeschrieben worden > 4 WU von diesen 17 kann ich mir erklären, die restlichen 13 nicht und ich finde auch in allen Fahlog's keine Erklärung dafür.


 
hatte ich vor einiger zeit auch mal, ist ein Übertragungsfehler,


----------



## Thosch (1. Juni 2011)

Einem geschenkten Gaul ... 

Gestern hab ich 19 WUs abgeliefert aber knapp 7,5k PPDs weniger bei 2 WUs mehr als meine bisherige Tagesbestleistung.


----------



## kubi-1988 (1. Juni 2011)

Da das FoldingLinux bei mir mit Virtual Box nicht funktioniert hat, habe ich es noch einmal mit dem VMwareplayer probiert.
Ich muss sagen die Verwendung der fertigen VM ist ganz einfach. Auch die Konfiguration über das Webinterface ist auch sehr einfach. Auch wenn einige Einstellungen, wie z.B. Enable Avdmethods nicht vornehmen konnte. War aber kein Problem ich hab das fehlende noch über -configonly nachgetragen.
Die Performance ist noch einmal gestiegen im Vergleich zu Ubuntu 10.04 mit Virtual Box. Bei beiden hatte ich 3,7 GHz und eine 522 Punkte WU.

Ubuntu 10.04:
Min. Frametime: 4:54 min
Mittlere Frametime: ~5:00 min

Foldinglinux:
Min. Frametime: 4:39 min
Mittlere Frametime: 4:44 min

Allerdings kann ich nicht sagen, ob es der Anpassung des Kernels oder an der minimalen Lunixinstallation liegt, dass die Performance weiter gestiegen ist.

Weil einmal die Frage aufgekommen ist, ob die Berechnungen bei Folding@Home SP oder DP sind. Nach dem was im Bild im Anhang zu sehen ist, würde ich sagen, die Berechnungen sind SP. (s. 7. Zeile von unten)


----------



## Psycho1996 (1. Juni 2011)

Habe grade jemandem auf ner GTX460 GPU v3 eingerichtet und beim falten laggt der Monitor o_O Irgendwas falsch gemacht?


----------



## Lorin (1. Juni 2011)

Psycho1996 schrieb:


> Habe grade jemandem auf ner GTX460 GPU v3 eingerichtet und beim falten laggt der Monitor o_O Irgendwas falsch gemacht?



Das habe ich schon bei diversen Grakas mitgemacht (GT220, GT430, GTX480). Sobald die GPU faltet lagte das Bild ganz gewaltig. Bisher hat bei mir immer eine Treiberneuinstallation mit anschließendem Neustart geholfen.


----------



## p00nage (1. Juni 2011)

HILFE ^^kennt sich wer mit VM aus? ich bekomm keine wu und weis nicht was ich machen soll


----------



## kubi-1988 (1. Juni 2011)

Was hast du denn für ein Linux in der VM laufen? Bekommst du sonst eine Internetverbindung aus der VM heraus?


----------



## p00nage (1. Juni 2011)

kubi-1988 schrieb:


> Was hast du denn für ein Linux in der VM laufen? Bekommst du sonst eine Internetverbindung aus der VM heraus?


 
Auf deutsch ? ich hab davon leider keinen plan hab zz unter windows wieder normal smp und gpu3 laufen

Ich hab das von der seite die du weiter oben verlinkt hast, die erste BIG ist normal durch gelaufen hat sich aber halt keine neue geholt ...


----------



## kubi-1988 (1. Juni 2011)

Ok ich dachte du hättest vllt. Ubuntu oder was ähnliches am laufen. Dann hättest du probieren können ob du mit dem Firefox einen Internetverbindung bekommst.

Du kannst ja mal versuchen das Linux mit dem Befehl reboot neu zu starten. Vllt. hilft es ja.
Ansonsten kannst du mal den Client über das Webinterface zu stoppen und neu zu starten. Adresse ist

```
http://IP-Adresse des virtuellen PCs
```
 dort müsstest du unten links unter dem Konfigurationsmenü auf Administration gehen.
Sonst müsstest du mal die Konfiguration neu durchführen. Vllt. hast du ja Enable OneUnit eingestellt. Ich hatte ausversehen  eingestellt, dass er automatisch den Client startet, obwohl ich das nicht wollte.


----------



## Frosdedje (1. Juni 2011)

Da ich mein GPU-Client öfters beim Falten abbrechen tue z.B, wenn der PC ausgeschaltet
werden muss, gibt es eine Möglichkeit, einen Client sicher auszuschalten?
Neulich ist mir passsiert, dass beim Abschalten des GPU-Clients der Bildschirm einige Sekunden 
schwarz geworden ist, und Windows meldete, dass der Treiber nach einem Fehler wieder hergestellt wurde
und nach einigen Stunden Spielen wollte ich den Cleint wieder anwerfen, aber es konnte nicht mehr falten, 
sodass ich meinen bisherigen Client bei 76% löschen musste.


----------



## kubi-1988 (1. Juni 2011)

Komisch solche Probleme hatte ich noch nie. Wie beendest du den Client, einfach über das Kreuz oben im Clientfenster? Dann könntest du es mal mit Strg+C probieren. Sonst könntest du es mal mit einem neuen Treiber probieren, falls du nicht schon den neusten hast.


----------



## Frosdedje (1. Juni 2011)

Dieser Fehler, den ich genannt habe, ist nur heute geschehen, aber sonst beende ich den 
Client über den Schalter "Stop GPU0" beim FAH GPU Tracker, was meistens ohne Probleme geht.


----------



## mattinator (1. Juni 2011)

EDIT: Bezieht sich darauf:



> Gestern um 21Uhr sind mir 6'554Punkte bei 17WU's gutgeschrieben worden  > 4 WU von diesen 17 kann ich mir erklären, die restlichen 13 nicht  und ich finde auch in allen Fahlog's keine Erklärung dafür.



Wahrscheinlich hattest Du noch irgendwelche offen, die noch nicht bei den Stats-Servern angekommen waren. Ich hatte vor ein paar Wochen auch mal so ein Loch, wo nicht alle abgelieferten Projekte gutgeschrieben wurden. Das kommt dann manchmal irgendwann nachgekleckert, hatte ich auch schon.


----------



## T0M@0 (1. Juni 2011)

p00nage schrieb:


> HILFE ^^kennt sich wer mit VM aus? ich bekomm keine wu und weis nicht was ich machen soll


 
stell mal den netzwerkadapter in vmware auf "bridged" dann in ubuntu eine ip in deinem netz + subnetz vergeben (und deinen router als gateway/dns) dann sollte es gehen... BTW: ich hoffe du hast den x-server weggelassen, das gibt mehr leistung


----------



## p00nage (1. Juni 2011)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> stell mal den netzwerkadapter in vmware auf "bridged" dann in ubuntu eine ip in deinem netz + subnetz vergeben (und deinen router als gateway/dns) dann sollte es gehen... BTW: ich hoffe du hast den x-server weggelassen, das gibt mehr leistung


 
was ist der x-server? mattinator hat das bei mir eingestellt ich hab davon null plan leider...


----------



## kubi-1988 (1. Juni 2011)

Hast du schon einmal versucht das Linux neu zu booten? Kommst du an die client.cfg ran? Denn wenn es vorher ging hast du vllt. eingestellt, dass er nur eine WU berechnet.

Hast du die Dinge aus meinem vorletzten Post probiert?


----------



## p00nage (1. Juni 2011)

mattinator hilft mir gerade wieder ^^ ich schau nur zu, er müsste euch die fragen beantworten


----------



## T0M@0 (1. Juni 2011)

Der x-server ist die grafische Darschtellung


----------



## p00nage (1. Juni 2011)

nee keine grafische darstellung .. ich hab aber gerade wieder nur 45kppd bei einer 6901 ...


----------



## mattinator (1. Juni 2011)

p00nage hat diese vm (Folding@Home - VMWare Player 3.0 and Folding Bigadv Support - LinuxForge.net) mit VMware Player 3.0.0 installiert. (x-server ist da nicht mit drin, ist schon optimiert). Vmware ist konfiguriert mit bridged network etc., meines Wissens Session Paramter optimal. Die VM läuft auch, aber der Client bekommt manchmal keine Projekte, obwohl das Netzwerk steht (ping auf work server ist o.k.). Vllt. irgendwas zwischen fah6 und den curl-bibliotheken der vorbereiteten VM. Wenn er die Projekte bekommt, werden sie normal gerechnet.


----------



## p00nage (1. Juni 2011)

jedoch hab ich eig mit bis zu 10k mehr ppd eig gerechnet vorallen wenn man xxx´s werte sieht...

ok ist nen bei 48,1k ppd ma morgen schaun wenn sichs eingependelt hat  ist ja erst bei 3%


----------



## T0M@0 (1. Juni 2011)

vielleicht WU Mangel bei Stanford 

edit: wieviel RAM hast du, und wieviel hast du der VM gegeben? Hast du mal versucht der VM im Taskmanager höhere Prio zu geben?


----------



## p00nage (1. Juni 2011)

hab 8gb und denk sonst waren 4,6gb gegben und jetzt evtl 5gb weis nicht genau was er eingestellt hat 

da sich ppd jetzt zumindest gebessert haben bin ich schonma zuversichtlicher   aber so 5-7k ppd mehr wären trotzdem noch fein


----------



## kubi-1988 (2. Juni 2011)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> ist geändert... Wenn ich deine Werte so sehe, dann möchte ich auch auf linux umsteigen... mein X6 macht unter Windows eher eine schlechte Figur


Warum probierst du es dann nicht einfach mal aus. Mit der fertigen VM und dem VMware Player ist das eigentlich kein Problem. Ich muss allerdings dazu sagen bei den Windowswerten habe ich eigentlich immer noch etwa nebenher gemacht. Bei den Linuxwerten lief Rechner fast ungestört.


----------



## T0M@0 (2. Juni 2011)

mein Problem ist nur, dass ich unter anderem die Stats-Page auf einer VM mit Vmware Server habe... Workstation 7 geht nicht parallel und der Player ist nichts für "professionellen" Einsatz XD


----------



## mattinator (2. Juni 2011)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> und der Player ist nichts für "professionellen" Einsatz XD


 
Wieso ? Du bekommst wohl für's Folding Geld ?


----------



## T0M@0 (2. Juni 2011)

Leider nicht 

Das dumme am player istdas man nur eine vm gleichzeitig laufen lassen kann und das die nicht automatisch im hintergrund starten etc.


----------



## p00nage (2. Juni 2011)

So cpu hat wieder nicht die 50k ppd geknackt ... WU 6901 tpf von 24:48 und 49k ppd


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (2. Juni 2011)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Leider nicht
> 
> Das dumme am player istdas man nur eine vm gleichzeitig laufen lassen kann und das die nicht automatisch im hintergrund starten etc.


 
moin, 

VMWare Workstation sollte das könne meine ich, also mehrere VMs und das starten im hintergrund.

hatte lange zeit server 2008 r2 und folding linux nebeneinander laufen.

mfg


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Juni 2011)

Langsam geht mir das echt auf den Senkel: Jede Woche bleibt minimum einmal einer der GPU-Clienten beim Upload der WU's stecken und faltet nicht mehr weiter > Heute hat eine der 460er etwa 3h nicht mehr gefaltet. 

Langsam heg ich den Verdacht, dass solche Geschichten von Standfort gewollt sind das man zum V7 wechselt.


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Juni 2011)

Also mein Schreibtisch hat jetzt wieder ein paar neue Biss-Spuren....

Auf *DREI* Rechnern hat sich nach Upload der* BIG*-Resultate nicht mehr getan ausser "Attempt #(1-unendlich) to get work failed, and no other work to do ... "

STUN-DEN-LAAANG - Rekord ist über 12 Stunden 

Manchmal treibt mich Stanford zum 

Jetzt gehen wieder alle - aber das Stromverbrauch/PPD-Verhältnis war eine Weile unterirdisch


----------



## p00nage (2. Juni 2011)

grad geschaut, seit kurzem haben wir ne solaranlage am laufen die erzeugt heute 120kw, damit könnte man mit einigen rechnern "grün" falten. Geht aber natürlich alles direkt ins stromnetz alles andere wäre ja blöd


----------



## acer86 (2. Juni 2011)

@A.Meier 
@Bumble 

Mein Beileid, aber Hauptsache es läuft alles wieder und ist nix defekt das ist das wichtigste


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Juni 2011)

@acer86: Mal den Teufel nicht an die Wand, sonst reicht es nicht für den Bulldozer.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## acer86 (3. Juni 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @acer86: Mal den Teufel nicht an die Wand, sonst reicht es nicht für den Bulldozer.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
der Start von Bulldozer verschiebt sich ja noch etwas  da ist ja noch etwas Luft für defekte


----------



## caine2011 (3. Juni 2011)

alle wieder nüchtern?

ich hoffe dass meine faltsysteme bald auch wieder vollzählig sind


----------



## kubi-1988 (3. Juni 2011)

Was hast du denen denn gegeben? 

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich die Sachen von dem Foldinglinux aus der VM auf einen Stick und bootbar bekomme? Bzw. ob es da bereits ein fertiges Linux mit dem Folding@home Client gibt? Einzige Schwierigkeit wäre nur noch es sollte nicht größer sein als 100 MB.


----------



## p00nage (3. Juni 2011)

caine2011 schrieb:


> alle wieder nüchtern?
> 
> ich hoffe dass meine faltsysteme bald auch wieder vollzählig sind


 
ich war nie nicht nüchtern  aber von mir gibts auch wieder schlechte nachrichten so wie es aussieht... komm mit TV wieder nicht auf den PC :-! langsam hab ich keine lust mehr ...


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Juni 2011)

p00nage schrieb:


> aber von mir gibts auch wieder schlechte Nachrichten so wie es aussieht... komm mit TV wieder nicht auf den PC :-! *langsam hab ich keine lust mehr* ...


 
Dieses Statement umschreibt auch meine momentanen Gefühle - leider
Nicht, dass ich aufhören will/werde  aber....

Wieder ist eine *BIG* fertig geworden; wieder kommt mein geliebtes "Attempt #(1-unendlich) to get work failed, and no other work to do ... " 

Irgendwann komme ich an den Punkt wo ich mir dann sagen werde - wenn sie mich nicht (mehr) haben wollen kann ich ja gehen


----------



## Leichenwagen (3. Juni 2011)

Das muss ein Problem mit Bigadv WUs sein. Die normalen SMP WUs laden bei mir immer ordnungsgemäß.


----------



## shorty71 (3. Juni 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Dieses Statement umschreibt auch meine momentanen Gefühle - leider
> Nicht, dass ich aufhören will/werde  aber....
> 
> Wieder ist eine *BIG* fertig geworden; wieder kommt mein geliebtes "Attempt #(1-unendlich) to get work failed, and no other work to do ... "
> ...



Bei mir genau das selbe. 

Ich fahre dann den Rechner runter und wieder rauf, dann zieht er sofort wieder ne Big.

Wenn das so weiter geht, dann .......!

Ist das bei allen Big-Faltern so?


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Juni 2011)

shorty71 schrieb:


> Ist das bei allen Big-Faltern so?


 
Genau *das* würde mich auch interessieren - darum habe ich es (wieder) gepostet


----------



## Schmicki (3. Juni 2011)

shorty71 schrieb:


> Ist das bei allen Big-Faltern so?



Gestern war eine BIG fertig geworden. Ich hatte aber keine Probleme. Ich habe mal was im Folding-Forum gestöbert und es gibt wohl einen Engpass an BIG-WUs. Zudem stellen die immer noch Server um. Insgesamt läuft es im Moment etwas unrund bei Stanford. Es wird im Forum sogar schon die Empfehlung gegeben für ein paar Tage auf normale SMPs umzusteigen, bis sich die Lage gebessert hat. 

Da kann man nur abwarten und seine Faltmaschinen etwas mehr im Auge behalten.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (3. Juni 2011)

Normale SMP's scheinen nicht betroffen zu sein. Meine Zwei falten munter vor sich hin...


----------



## caine2011 (3. Juni 2011)

hmmm sagt mir mal pls. bescheid wenn sich das mit den big´s ändert wollte heute umstellen aber wird dann wohl doch ncihts...

mfg caine2011


----------



## Timmy99 (4. Juni 2011)

Thx für die Glückwünsche in Würdigungs-Thread 

Leider muss sich mein Maschinchen für kurze Zeit von seiner Grafikkarte trennen. Die 460 Hawk hat seit ein paar Tagen ein enormes Spulenfiepen an den Tag gelegt, dass es nichtmehr schön ist. Taktveränderungen helfen auch nichtmehr. Es ist ein lautes hochfrequentes Fiepen, wie es ein Röhrenfernseher von sich gibt, nur etwas tiefer und lauter.
Kurzerhand MSI angeschrieben, und der Hersteller sagte mir, es geht als Mangel durch, ich soll mich an den Händler wenden und sie dort _einschicken_ lassen. Heißt also, 2-4 Wochen kein Faltspass mehr.

MfG,
Timmy99, die gelbe Ratte.


----------



## steffen0278 (4. Juni 2011)

Hallo ihr Verrückten. Ich mach mal wieder einen kleinen Abstecher zu euch. Hab gestern mal Vaters 4 Kerner (Phenom II) samt meiner GTS8800 640MB laufen lassen. Und ab und zu meine GTX285.
Ich muß mal wieder was machen um wieder unter die Top 100 zu kommen.


----------



## PCGHGS (4. Juni 2011)

steffen0278 schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Verrückten. Ich mach mal wieder einen kleinen Abstecher zu euch. Hab gestern mal Vaters 4 Kerner (Phenom II) samt meiner GTS8800 640MB laufen lassen. Und ab und zu meine GTX285.
> *Ich muß mal wieder was machen* um wieder unter die Top 100 zu kommen.


Willkommen zurück


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Juni 2011)

steffen0278 schrieb:


> Ich muß mal wieder was machen um wieder unter die Top 100 zu kommen.


 
Jo, steffen, und auch von mir ein W.B.
Dann falt mal schön (weiter)


----------



## mattinator (4. Juni 2011)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Das dumme am player istdas man nur eine vm gleichzeitig laufen lassen kann und das die nicht automatisch im hintergrund starten etc.



VMware VIX API herunterladen, installieren und die VM so starten:



> vmrun -T player start <vmx-file> nogui


Habe mit dem aktuellen Player für Linux beides (Hintergrund, zwei Maschinen parallel) getestet. Für den Player 3.0 im Download diese VIX API auswählen:



> VMware VIX API for 32-bit and 64-bit Windows
> 10/26/09  |                              1.8  |                              32 MB  |                              Binary (.exe)


(s. https://www.vmware.com/tryvmware/p/.../player/&filename=VMware-vix-1.8.0-203739.exe, https://www.vmware.com/support/pubs/player_pubs.html, https://www.vmware.com/pdf/vix180_vmrun_command.pdf)


----------



## LuXTuX (4. Juni 2011)

kubi-1988 schrieb:


> Was hast du denen denn gegeben?
> 
> Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich die Sachen von dem Foldinglinux aus der VM auf einen Stick und bootbar bekomme? Bzw. ob es da bereits ein fertiges Linux mit dem Folding@home Client gibt? Einzige Schwierigkeit wäre nur noch es sollte nicht größer sein als 100 MB.



also ich hab mir ubuntu auf einen ubs stick installiert, so livedistri. eigendlich zum installieren gedacht.
dann hab ich mir f@h packet runtergeladen und auf dem desktop entpackt und über die shell gestartet. also keine installation und so. kann mann ja auch von cd machen.

problem ist halt, macht mach den rechner aus, ist f@h auch weg 

mein board erkennt keine festplatten mehr (so bissl kaputt). zum falten reicht es aber noch.
werde mir aber einen 2. usb stick kaufen und die daten da speichern.


----------



## Thosch (4. Juni 2011)

Frage: Ist die 6041 eine BIG-WU ?  Hat mir einiges an Bonus beschert. Da würde ich noch einige mehr nehmen wollen ...


----------



## kubi-1988 (4. Juni 2011)

LuXTuX schrieb:


> also ich hab mir ubuntu auf einen ubs stick installiert, so livedistri. eigendlich zum installieren gedacht.
> dann hab ich mir f@h packet runtergeladen und auf dem desktop entpackt und über die shell gestartet. also keine installation und so. kann mann ja auch von cd machen.
> 
> problem ist halt, macht mach den rechner aus, ist f@h auch weg
> ...


Das mit Live-Distribution hatte ich schon probiert. Es hat auch funktioniert, nur wird das neu konfigurieren bzw. das entsprechende Configfile kopieren, wird sicher irgendwann lästig. Kann man Ubuntu auch so starten, dass keine graphische Oberfläche mehr da ist (kostet so wie ich gehört hab einiges an Leistung)? Oder besser nach der Installation des Client die graphische Oberfläche abschalten, denn die Installation will ich dann doch nicht über Kommandozeile machen.
CD würde ich auch gerne vermeiden, wegen der Lautstärke. Und beim Stick ist wie gesagt das Größe Hindernis, dass ich da nur einen alten 128 MB rumliegen habe und extra einen neu kaufen will ich nicht.

Edit: @Thosch: Glaube ich nicht das es eine Big ist. Die Deadline ist wesentlich länger als bei den anderen Bigs und das Protein ist auch um einiges kleiner.


----------



## LuXTuX (4. Juni 2011)

naja, mit einen 128MB Stick wird es nicht funktionieren, Dürfte nichtmal für eine minimal Installation reichen. Zumindest fällt mir im Moment keine ein.

Aber zum speichern der f@h Daten perfekt


----------



## kubi-1988 (4. Juni 2011)

Naja ich hatte bereits einige der kleineren Linux-Distrubutionen, wie z.B. Damn Small Linux in einer VM probiert. Allerdings ist es mir dort nicht wirklich gelungen den Client zu installieren. Aber 128 MB braucht FAH bei mir definitiv nicht. Das Folding-Verzeichnis des Foldinglinux ist bei mir ~8MB groß dazu kommen dann vllt. nochmal 8 MB für dem Daten der WU.

Aber gut wenn es nichts wird mit dem Folden unter nativen Linux, ist es auch nicht so schlimm. Da brauch ich nicht über Bios übertakten und kann auch noch die Temperaturen überwachen. Immerhin schaffe ich mit dem Foldinglinux in der VM mit SMP-only fast die PPD, wie unter Win7 mit GPU- und SMP-Client.


----------



## LuXTuX (4. Juni 2011)

ich hab da mal was gefunden. werd ich aber erstmal selber ausprobieren 

PS:nöööööö, das wird zu kompliziert


----------



## Mettsemmel (5. Juni 2011)

28°C Raumtemperatur, Tendenz steigend...


----------



## mattinator (5. Juni 2011)

Meine zwei GPU2-Clients haben innherhalb der letzten vier Tage schon das zweite mal dasselbe Projekt bekommen. Zumindest habe ich es zweimal direkt bemerkt, evtl. sind es sogar mehr. Beim ersten Auftreten habe ich zweimal die Queue der zweiten Karte gelöscht. Mit dem Ergebnis, dass der Client sich jedesmal dasselbe Projekt wieder geholt hat, obwohl es bereits gerade auf der ersten Karte lief. Diesmal lasse ich es einfach weiterlaufen, damit es schneller fertig ist.


----------



## Knutowskie (5. Juni 2011)

So, meine PPD werden die nächsten Tage minimal weniger. Hab meinen C2Q von 3,2 wieder auf 2,8 GHz gesetzt. Bei der Wämmse macht das 10°C unterschied im Core. Das rechtfertigt keine 400MHz. Ehrlich nich... Aber die GTX 470 bleibt tapfer bei 60°C. Den Zalmankühler kann ich nur empfehlen!


----------



## Psycho1996 (5. Juni 2011)

Falls es nicht schon aufgefallen ist, ich hab ne Faltpause eingelegt bis ich meine WaKü hab... Meiner HW kann ich das nicht antun ohne WaKü (4890@80° PII@59°-60°)


----------



## PCGHGS (5. Juni 2011)

Mettsemmel schrieb:


> *28°C* Raumtemperatur, Tendenz steigend...


 *
max. 32°C* Raum- und Außentemperatur  
...und wärmster Ort* in Mitteldeutschland 

GTX 560 TI @900 MHz: 81°C mit 1650 U/min.; 75°C mit ~3000 U/min.
1055T @3,440 GHz: max. 59°C mit ~1300 U/min.




*Quelle: MDR Aktuell Wetter


----------



## The Master of MORARE (5. Juni 2011)

Die 32°C im Zimmer hab ich auch . Draußen nur 29°C. Es lebe das Faltertum!


----------



## nfsgame (5. Juni 2011)

So muss das .


----------



## PCGHGS (5. Juni 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> So muss das .


 schwitzen für die Wissenschaft


----------



## caine2011 (6. Juni 2011)

ich hab bei mir gar kein thermometer(ist auch besser so....)


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Juni 2011)

PCGHGS schrieb:


> schwitzen für die Wissenschaft


 
Ja, da bekommt der Ausdruck "feuchte Träume" eine neue Bedeutung 

Trotzdem; oder gerade deswegen - wie von Anderen hier schon angemerkt - Hut ab vor unseren temperaturresistenten Falterfreunden


----------



## nichtraucher91 (6. Juni 2011)

8:15 - 27,5°C Raumtemp. - drei Lappy's an schmeißen 
PS3 bleibt ab sofort aus.


----------



## caine2011 (6. Juni 2011)

ja die ps3 fat heizt ordentlich mit der slim müsste es besser sein(aber immernoch miserables ppd/watt verhältnis)


----------



## Z28LET (6. Juni 2011)

Ja, die PS3 läuft bei mir auch allenfalls im Winter.

Bisher gehen die Temps bei mir noch. Dicke Backsteinmauern und Wohnung Richtung Westen sei Dank.
Wichtig auch, Nachts und Morgens gut durchlüften!


----------



## The Master of MORARE (6. Juni 2011)

Moin, es kommt schon wieder  auf uns zu:

In der Nacht zu Heute gab mein Hauptrechner mit X6 den Geist auf. An den Temperaturen dürfte es eigentlich nicht liegen, da er vorsichtshalber wieder auf nur 3,6 GHz läuft. Kühler ist ein Mugen IIb.
Da er kein "Lichtlein" mehr von sich gibt tippe ich mal aufs Netzteil. Dieses ist das Cougar A450, das ich bei der Wahl zum Falter des Monats bekam >_>.
Nun heißt es basteln!

Edit1:
Es ist schon mal nicht das Netzteil.
Habe schon eine andere Steckdose , andere GraKa und mit nur einem RAM-Riegel versucht zu starten. NICHTS .

Für Ratschläge bin ich Dankbar.


----------



## Bagui (6. Juni 2011)

uhh das is böse. 
Bei mir läuft im Moment immernoch der Mikrowellen PC ^^
Hat jetzt glaub ne Woche am Stück hinter sich. Problem: Die verbaute Hardware ist nicht grad die neueste. Es läuft auch nur der SMP2 Client drauf weil keine Graka drin ist. Hab aber ein schönes Case hier noch gefunden, leider ohne Hardware, was ich bald ma bestücken werde und dann kann das Ding hoffentlich bald falten.(dann hoffentlich mit mehr Leistung und das ganze ziemlich Kostengünstig )


----------



## Z28LET (6. Juni 2011)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Moin, es kommt schon wieder  auf uns zu:
> 
> In der Nacht zu Heute gab mein Hauptrechner mit X6 den Geist auf. An den Temperaturen dürfte es eigentlich nicht liegen, da er vorsichtshalber wieder auf nur 3,6 GHz läuft. Kühler ist ein Mugen IIb.
> Da er kein "Lichtlein" mehr von sich gibt tippe ich mal aufs Netzteil. Dieses ist das Cougar A450, das ich bei der Wahl zum Falter des Monats bekam >_>.
> ...




Naja, bleibt ja noch das Mainboard. Insbesondere, wenn das Netzteil ausgeschlossen werden kann.


----------



## p00nage (6. Juni 2011)

Ich könnte  wieder bluescreen gehabt und dieser kommt leider immer vollig zufällig manchmal nach 2-5 wochen und diesma nach 4-5 tagen


----------



## Malkolm (6. Juni 2011)

Das kann alles sein.
Am wahrscheinlichsten ist aber ein irgendein Treiberproblem oder eine Inkompatibilität z.B. zwischen MB und RAM.
Du kannst ja testweise mal ein wenig an den RAM-Timings/Spannung herumstellen, und abwarten


----------



## acer86 (6. Juni 2011)

Leider ein schlechte Nachricht von mir 

wollte es eigentlich nicht schreiben aber hab seit 2 Monaten keine Arbeit mehr, und jetzt wird mir die Stromrechnung leider doch etwas teuer, damit ich aber nicht ganz aufhören muss werde ich erst mal die GPU´s abschalten und nur noch 24/7 Bigwu´s falten.

tut mir Leid aber momentan ist Finanzelle einfach nicht mehr drin 

werd natürlich trotzdem so viel wie möglich fürs Team und für die Forschung beitragen, und wen es Finanzelle wieder besser aussieht dan wird es auch ein Hardware Update geben.


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Juni 2011)

Liebe Freunde - tut mir leid so schlechte Nachrichten zu hören

@Master; ja, am wahrscheinlichsten ist natürlich das MoBo - hast du mal versucht die CPU neu einzusetzen//sind alle Pins in Ordnung??

@p00nage; hast du einen Crash-dump davon?? Läuft das Board auf max. Leistung (Energieeinstellungen)?? Wie viel Strom "trinkt" die GraKa??

@acer87; tut mir leid - Bro, hoffe sehr, dass du wieder einen guten Job findest - und das nicht wegen der Falterei; das ist zweitrangig


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (6. Juni 2011)

p00nage schrieb:


> Ich könnte  wieder bluescreen gehabt und dieser kommt leider immer vollig zufällig manchmal nach 2-5 wochen und diesma nach 4-5 tagen


 
poonage, versuch mal deinen core i7 stabiler zu konfigurieren, ich bekomme genauso random bluescreens wenn das system nicht richtig stabil ist.

ach ja p95 und linx und sowas kannste knicken als stabilitäts tests.

c3 und c6 aus und pll overvoltage(overvoltet wird nichts, nur irgendwie löppt alles stabiler) an und sowas sollte helfen

mfg


----------



## LuXTuX (6. Juni 2011)

das ist ja ein richtiger trauertag heute, so viele schlechte nachrichten 

@acer86 Kopf hoch, das wird wieder. Bist doch ein pfiffiges Kerlchen 

Eigendlich kann ich mir das falten auch nicht leisten, mache es aber trotzdem. Obwohl ich einen Job habe (Verdienst reicht nichtmal zum leben).
​


----------



## The Master of MORARE (6. Juni 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Liebe Freunde - tut mir leid so schlechte Nachrichten zu hören
> 
> @Master; ja, am wahrscheinlichsten ist natürlich das MoBo - hast du mal versucht die CPU neu einzusetzen//sind alle Pins in Ordnung??


 
Konnte dem MoBo am Touch-Start-Sensor-Knopf-Dingens noch ein paar LED-Blinker entlocken.
Das nächste AM3 Brett hängt bei meinem Vater im Rechner. Da muss ich noch warten, bis er für heute mit der Arbeit fertig ist. Immer diese Freischaffenden mit ihren komischen Arbeitszeitgewohnheiten .
Bin schon mal die Rechnung des Mobos suchen q.q.


----------



## p00nage (6. Juni 2011)

ich hab grad ma aus interesse das asus oc tool verwendet und war eig völlig überrascht, hat mir 43x103.5 was 4,45Ghz einspricht eingestellt und das bei 1,32V. Ich hatte bis jetzt 4,5 bei ca 1,34V laufen.

Wenn ich die Graka verkauft hab werde ich mich nochmals ans oc machen aber falls er jetzt so stabil läuft bin ich vorerst zufrieden. und wegen prime oder so des verwend ich net hab immer cpu client offen


----------



## acer86 (6. Juni 2011)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Konnte dem MoBo am Touch-Start-Sensor-Knopf-Dingens noch ein paar LED-Blinker entlocken.
> Das nächste AM3 Brett hängt bei meinem Vater im Rechner. Da muss ich noch warten, bis er für heute mit der Arbeit fertig ist. Immer diese Freischaffenden mit ihren komischen Arbeitszeitgewohnheiten .
> Bin schon mal die Rechnung des Mobos suchen q.q.


 
Mein Beileid, hoffe du bekommst ihn schnell wieder ans laufen.
nach deiner Fehlerbeschreibung kan es ja nur noch an Mobo oder CPu liegen


----------



## p00nage (6. Juni 2011)

was ist denn ein gutes kostenloses antiviren prorgamm? weil ich denke norton bremst den pc


----------



## acer86 (6. Juni 2011)

p00nage schrieb:


> was ist denn ein gutes kostenloses antiviren prorgamm? weil ich denke norton bremst den pc




AntiVir - Free Antivirus - Download - CHIP Online

läuft selbst auf P1 rechner noch schnell


----------



## LuXTuX (6. Juni 2011)

@Master 
kannst mein altes MoBo haben, ist auch kaputt 
allerdings nur das SATA krams, also nix Festplatte und so.


----------



## nfsgame (6. Juni 2011)

@Theo: Wenns das Netzteil is: kein Problem, bekommen wir getauscht . Wenns das Board is: Nächstesmal kein MSI kaufen .


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (6. Juni 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> AntiVir - Free Antivirus - Download - CHIP Online
> 
> läuft selbst auf P1 rechner noch schnell


 
wer antivir gutes free antivirus nennt hat echt kein plan, tut mir leid für die formulierung, aber kommt mir halt so vor.
Antivir kann zwar in tests gut abschneiden aber in freier wildbahn ists fail.
da ich auf arbeit irgendwie nur virenverseuchte rechner mit antivir reinbekomme muss ich dieser empfehlung widersprechen.
antivir ist nur zu empfehlen wenn man kein internet hat, weil es eher mein rein lässt als es zu verhindern.

bevor man sich sowas installiert dann lieber "microsoft security essentials" das kann schon mehr.

und wenn man häufig mit virenbefall zu kämpfen hat dann sollte man sich ein antivirus prog kaufen, am besten sowas wie kaspersky.

der allerbeste schutz ist eh wenn man mit bedacht surft, dann kann man auch antivir nutzen^^.

mfg


----------



## acer86 (6. Juni 2011)

Kan da bis jetzt nichts schlechtes zu sagen nutze den bereits 5 jahre auf vielen verschiedenen Rechner, klar gibt es immer ein besseren aber bei den Antiviren Programmen die Umsonst sind hab ich bis jetzt noch kein besseren (meine Meinung) für mich gefunden.

Außerdem war es nur ein Vorschlag, ich zwinge niemand diesen zu nutzen.


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (6. Juni 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> Kan da bis jetzt nichts schlechtes zu sagen nutze den bereits 5 jahre auf vielen verschiedenen Rechner, klar gibt es immer ein besseren aber bei den Antiviren Programmen die Umsonst sind hab ich bis jetzt noch kein besseren (meine Meinung) für mich gefunden.
> 
> Außerdem war es nur ein Vorschlag, ich zwinge niemand diesen zu nutzen.


 
ja sorry war auch ein wenig hart formuliert.

hab halt nur schon seit geraumer zeit mit kunden zu kämpfen die viren befall haben, und immer ists halt avira antivir free oder auch nicht free. natürlich machen dioe auch nie nen backup und wollen natürlich alle daten behalten.
Avira erkennt wirklich alle viren, die höchste erkennungsrate von allen, aber es macht halt nichts dagegen.

mfg


----------



## Thosch (6. Juni 2011)

WOW, bei mir wurde es auch ü Nacht nicht gerade kühler im Zimmer. Jetzt wirds ein wenig, die Sonne is wech, die Blitze und´s Donnern da.
Akt.Temps: der X4-9850er liegt bei 62°C, die GraKa bei ...

Ooooober-S..t, die Graka macht seit Mittags nix ... Konnte das letzte Resultat nicht abliefern ...  ... irgend was mit den Server (?)  ...

Aber nach Neustart hat ers geschafft abzuliefern, nur die knapp 6h sind wech ...

Vorher war die Temp bei der 560Ti OC bei 72°C, dann hätte ich noch die HDD mit 27°C. Alles identisch sowohl im CPUID-HW-Monitor und bei AMD Overdrive.
Es weichen nur die Bezeichnungen in beiden PRGs ab was die TMPIN´s betrifft, was auch immer die anzeigen. Beim HW-Monitor gibts nur die 0 mit 56°C und die 2 mit 36°C. Bei AMD steht 1 mit 56°C, die 2 mit 128°C und die 3 mit 37°C.
Ich nehme mal an das die 128°C die SpaWas sind. Was die anderen anzeigen vom Board ... k.A. bis jetzt.


----------



## Thosch (6. Juni 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> ...Nächstesmal kein MSI kaufen .



Wieso kein MSI, die haben doch die MilitaryClass ... Mein Zeuch v.MSI läuft/lief eigendl. bisher ohne Probs. Aber wie bei anderen Sachen, mal läufts und mal nich ...


----------



## p00nage (6. Juni 2011)

So von mir gibts ganz heiße neuigkeiten, ka ob gut oder schlecht  ich hab soeben meine gtx560 an den Mann gebracht= gibt diese woche wieder umbauarbeiten und muss dann endlich Linux stabil zum laufen bekommen für cpu only . Das Bild wird dann meine alte 260er gtx liefern. Zudem geht hier gerade die welt unter ... musste das leicht gekippte fenster sogar zu machen weil sich schon aufm Boden Wasserlachen gebildet hatten ... :-!


----------



## T0M@0 (6. Juni 2011)

xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> wer antivir gutes free antivirus nennt hat echt kein plan, tut mir leid für die formulierung, aber kommt mir halt so vor.
> Antivir kann zwar in tests gut abschneiden aber in freier wildbahn ists fail.
> da ich auf arbeit irgendwie nur virenverseuchte rechner mit antivir reinbekomme muss ich dieser empfehlung widersprechen.
> antivir ist nur zu empfehlen wenn man kein internet hat, weil es eher mein rein lässt als es zu verhindern.
> ...



Kann ich nicht bestätigen... 



Thosch schrieb:


> Wieso kein MSI,


 
 Ich hatte sehr schlechte Erfahrungen mit dem MSI Support gemacht, die stehen bei mir auf der roten Liste XD


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Juni 2011)

Auch von mir ein herzliches Beileid an all jene bei dennen es gerade nicht so läuft wie es sollte.


----------



## mattinator (6. Juni 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> @acer87;  tut mir leid - Bro, hoffe sehr, dass du wieder einen guten Job findest -  und das nicht wegen der Falterei; das ist zweitrangig



Job ist wichtiger, wünsche acer87 auch schnellen Erfolg bei der Suche.



xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> hab  halt nur schon seit geraumer zeit mit kunden zu kämpfen die viren  befall haben, und immer ists halt avira antivir free oder auch nicht  free.


 
Wetten, dass diese Kunden auch mit anderen freien oder kommerziellen Antiviren-Tools dieselben Probleme hätten / haben. Wenn man natürlich bei der Abfrage nicht die Standard-Option bestätigt, kann einem sowieso keiner helfen.


----------



## acer86 (6. Juni 2011)

danke Leute


----------



## Knutowskie (7. Juni 2011)

hey Leute!
Mal meinen Senf zum Thema: Derzeit ist überall der wurm drin!
Mein System heute mal wieder mit bunten Würfeln abgeschmiert. Dabei habe ich meine SMP WU verloren... TOLL!!!! So EINE RIESEN S...AUEREI!!!

@acer86: Meiner, das wird schon! Kopf nicht hängen lassen und bloß nicht aufs Amt verlassen, die können nix. 

AntiVir ist meiner Erfahrung nach der letzte Scheiß. Nur Norton schafft es das zu unterbieten... 
Ich nutze Avast Free. Verbrauch weniger Ressourcen und läuft bisher bei allen Sorgenkindern, die vorher alle 3 Wochen hier waren. Seit dem ich das bei mir als Standard eingeführt habe, habe ich nicht mehr so viel Arbeit.
Mein System ist seid dem immer sauber gewesen, ich habe seither keine Sorgenkinder mehr auf der Matte stehen gehabt. Avast läuft jetzt auf mhh... ca. 10 Rechnern, die ich nach Virenbefall in der Hand hatte. 

AntiVir ist zwar immernoch besser wie nüscht, aber sicher ists nicht wirklich... und wer bei Avast angst vor der Registrierung hat, der probiere doch einfach mal a@b.de als mailadresse... LOL

Reingehüpft!


----------



## LuXTuX (7. Juni 2011)

hmmmm, der Linux Client bekommt immer andere WU's als Win?!?


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Juni 2011)

*A u t s c h*

:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:

.... Es tönte wie ein schwerer Hagelschlag als die Geschosse einschlugen
Bei diesem *PLING PLING PLING* lief mir kalter Schweiss den Rücken runter 

Mit ängstlich aufgerissenen Augen rief mein Copilot "Sir, zwei Treibwerke ausgefallen - wir können die Maschine so nicht halten"
Ich griff zum Bordfunk-Mikro und sagte; versucht nicht zu panisch zu klingen, "Jungs - festhalten, wir gehen runter"

.. Kann die Mannschaft von Hi-Speed-Bomber 70335 die Maschine abfangen?
.. Wird es ihnen gelingen die Schäden zu reparieren und wieder Höhe zu gewinnen?

.. Lesen sie hier weiter wenn es heisst "Vollgas - Jungs - wir schaffen das .."

*hier käme noch ein Bild von unserem "Absturz" rein *(PC Games Hardware - Team Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats) - leider funtioniert der Upload vom Computer nicht 

:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:

Zum Thema Virenschutz
Ich benütze hauptsächlich AVG-Antivirus Free


----------



## Thosch (7. Juni 2011)

mattinator schrieb:


> ...
> Wetten, dass diese Kunden auch mit anderen freien oder kommerziellen Antiviren-Tools dieselben Probleme hätten / haben. Wenn man natürlich bei der Abfrage nicht die Standard-Option bestätigt, kann einem sowieso keiner helfen.


Denke ich mal auch. Ist wie bei einer Firewall, wenn du da alles durchwinkst wirds auch nur Kagge.
Also ist *IMMER* auch der gesunder Verstand gefragt o. gefordert. Ich hatte bis jetzt noch keine Probs mit AntiVir, soll/kann aber keine Absolution f.d. PRG sein.

@Bumblebee: Ich glaube die Maschine ist nur noch mit einer guten Notlandung zu retten ... bzw. ist größerer Schaden zu verhindern. Aber ich denke mal es ist der Wärme o. schon den Urlaubern geschuldet.


----------



## p00nage (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: A u t s c h*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> :;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:
> 
> .... Es tönte wie ein schwerer Hagelschlag als die Geschosse einschlugen
> Bei diesem *PLING PLING PLING* lief mir kalter Schweiss den Rücken runter
> ...



Ich steuer bis morgen wieder Punkte bei dann steht aber der große umbau an... graka raus und tempsensoren und AQ5 mit wakühler rein  Danach hoff ich das ich Linux CPU stabil mit ordenlich punkten falten kann

PS: würde alles so funktionieren wie ich wollte hätte ich ggf nen 2. pc hier stehen aber da der eine schon rumzickt ^^ vllt dann wenn was neues aufm markt kommt


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Juni 2011)

Nicht schön unsere gestrige Tagesproduktion.


----------



## s|n|s (7. Juni 2011)

Ihr sprecht da von Absturz. Und wenn man sich den verlinkten Graphen anguckt, dann ist der auch noch so blöd skaliert... Erst beim zweiten Blick fällt auf, dass die Punkte-Produktion nicht von 100% auf 0%, sondern vom Mittelwert gesehen, nur auf 85% gefallen ist. Und nur in den letzten 2 Tagen. Hosen runter und rauf aufs Eis!

Charakter zeigt sich dann, wenn es mal eng wird. Durchhalten! Das wird wieder.

Wie lange war das Team nicht mehr auf der Main? Meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach macht Kleinvieh bedeutend viel Mist, wenn einiges davon vorhanden ist. 

Wo liegt denn für Euch zum Beispiel die Motivation des Faltens? Ist ja nicht unerheblich, wenn man neue Leute gewinnen will. Motivation und so...

Gruß
sinis


----------



## acer86 (7. Juni 2011)

sieht wirklich nicht gut aus bei uns momentan, die AVG PPD ist gleich mal um 700-800PPD gefallen sonst hatten wir um die 6200PPD jetzt nur noch 5500PPD

naja wird schon wieder werden liegt bestimmt auch an den temps, und leider haben viele schon wieder aufgehört zu falten die erst kurz dabei waren


Edit: falte ja seit gestern ohne GPU´s und muss sagen das der verlust sich in grenzen hällt, gerade mal 12000PPD weniger als mit gtx460 und gts450 

und die TPF bei der 6900er Wu kan sich sehen lassen 32,41min mit CPU only ist schon ganz gut für den guten alten i7 920



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## p00nage (7. Juni 2011)

Kann man eig schon wieder Big falten oder gibt's da immernoch Probleme?


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Juni 2011)

p00nage schrieb:


> Kann man eig schon wieder Big falten oder gibt's da immer noch Probleme?


 
Also ich habe in den letzten 2 Tagen nach Ablieferung der Resultate immer gleich wieder eine neue *BIG*-WU bekommen
Hoffentlich bleibt es so - ich beende heute auch wieder zwei (in 2 und in 6 Stunden) *auf Holz klopf*


----------



## Knutowskie (7. Juni 2011)

Bumble, du solltest Bücher schreiben... Aber hey, das AVG Programm ist auch mir ein Begriff und steht mit auf der Liste der "Guten". Läuft auf manchen Linuxen... nur um die Windoofen im Netz zu schützen...


----------



## nfsgame (7. Juni 2011)

Also mitm Haus siehts momentan eher positiv aus. Nach der Aktion kommt nen Rechner mit Z68 und 2600K hin. Dann kann ich auch wieder unterstützen.


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Juni 2011)

Also.... *BIG*-WU beendet und gleich wieder eine Neue bekommen


----------



## Manicmanuel (7. Juni 2011)

Ich bin, wenn auch nur mit einem kleinen Beitrag, noch immer am Ball.

Immernoch steht hier ein freier pci-e Steckplatz in nem 24/7 Server zur Verfügung falls doch noch jemand eine Grafikkarte für die Teampunkte spenden möchte.... kann ja auch ne ausrangierte und alte sein, Hauptsache falttauglich


----------



## Soldat0815 (7. Juni 2011)

Ich hab ein komisches Problem.

Ich falte mommentan nur mit der Graka und die Graka läuft super Stabil und ohne Probs.
GTX460 mit 950Mhz mit 1,078Volt unter Wasser max Temp bei F@H ca.45°
Zocken geht auch ohne Probs selbst mehrere Stunden.
Aktuellster Treiber

Das Problem ist wenn ich F@H beende taktet die Graka auf 405Mhz runter und verharrt da egal ob ich sie dann wieder belastet wird durch F@H oder einem Spiel.
Komischerweiße ist das nur nach dem beenden von F@H so, nach dem Zocken geht alles wunderbar sie Taktet runter und wieder hoch wenn ich wieder "neu" Zocke.
Wenn ich F@H beendet habe und dann wieder volle Leistung will muss ich erst neu starten damit es wieder normal läuft.


----------



## caine2011 (7. Juni 2011)

das liegt am aktuellsten treiber: abhilfe schafft ein treiber der 266.xx generation


----------



## T0M@0 (7. Juni 2011)

caine2011 schrieb:


> das liegt am aktuellsten treiber: abhilfe schafft ein treiber der 266.xx generation


 
ja das stimmt 

hat das eigentlich schon mal wer Nvidia gemeldet? vielleicht wissen die von dem F@H Bug garnicht... @Redaktion: Bitte dort nachfragen XD


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Juni 2011)

caine2011 schrieb:


> das liegt am aktuellsten treiber: abhilfe schafft ein treiber der 266.xx generation


 
Genau..
Am besten nimm den 266.58 für die 460er


----------



## Soldat0815 (7. Juni 2011)

Leute ihr seid echt 

Es lag wirklich am Treiber hab jetzt mal den 258.96 drauf und damit läufts wieder 

Ok Bumble werde den 266.58 draufhauen.

Thx nochmal

Edit: So 266,58 ist drauf läuft wieder wie gewohnt thx nochmal


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Juni 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Genau..
> Am besten nimm den 266.58 für die 460er


Stimmt leider je nach System nicht zu 100% > mit dem Treiber hatte ich beim Grossen immer wieder Bluescreens mit der Grafiktreiberfehlermeldung. 
Mit dem 270.61 läuft er nun ohne irgendwelche Abstürze, hab dafür allerdings auch das mit dem runtertakten > schaue das aber als Bagatelle an, ist das kleinere Übel.


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Juni 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Stimmt leider je nach System nicht zu 100% > mit dem Treiber hatte ich beim Grossen immer wieder Bluescreens mit der Grafiktreiberfehlermeldung.
> Mit dem 270.61 läuft er nun ohne irgendwelche Abstürze, hab dafür allerdings auch das mit dem runtertakten > schaue das aber als Bagatelle an, ist das kleinere Übel.


 
Das ist natürlich schon so - je nach System gibt es Unterschiede
Darum teste ich ja auch alle Neuerscheinungen immer auf möglichst vielen Systemen
Und daraus ergibt sich (in meinem Fall) eben ein klarer (Stabilitäts-)Vorteil von 266.58 und 266.66


----------



## Knutowskie (7. Juni 2011)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Ich hab ein komisches Problem.
> 
> Ich falte mommentan nur mit der Graka und die Graka läuft super Stabil und ohne Probs.
> GTX460 mit 950Mhz mit 1,078Volt unter Wasser max Temp bei F@H ca.45°
> ...


 
Warum beendest du F@H? Lass das einfach an und du hast den Drop nicht mehr.

lg


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Juni 2011)

Also, zum zweiten ....zweite *BIG*-WU beendet und gleich wieder eine Neue bekommen 

Scheint also alles wieder im Lot zu sein


----------



## caine2011 (7. Juni 2011)

ich bin auch für den 266.66 treiber, allein schon der teuflischen zahlen wegen


----------



## mattinator (7. Juni 2011)

Knutowskie schrieb:


> Warum beendest du F@H? Lass das einfach an und du hast den Drop nicht mehr.


 
Es soll wirklich Leute geben, die am Rechner noch etwas anderes machen als Folding. Btw., gehöre auch dazu.


----------



## LuXTuX (8. Juni 2011)

ich spiele WOW und Anno 1404, gucke Filme und die Graka faltet im Hintergrund fleissig weiter. Ohne das was ruckelt oder so (GTS450).


----------



## Thosch (8. Juni 2011)

Mahlzeit !

Wollte heute meinem Rechenknecht mal ein wenig mehr Frischluft gönnen und habe dazu das Seitenteil geöffnet. Was ich zu sehen bekam rief folgende Reaktionen bei mir ab:

_*Entsetzen ... Paaaaaanik ...
*_
... mal sehen ob ich die Bilder hier angehangen bekomme ... Also so was hab ich auch noch nicht gesehen/erlebt. War wohl doch die Tage etwas zu warm ...


----------



## nichtraucher91 (8. Juni 2011)

ahhh so bekommt man die dinger also runter^^
derbe....


----------



## acer86 (8. Juni 2011)

hab mich immer schon gefragt wie die Riegel ohne Kühler aussehen 

nee Spaß beiseite, ist nicht gerade schön sowas zu sehen, vor allem was da alles hätte passieren können

sind wohl etwas Warm geworden  durch den cpu Kühler


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Juni 2011)

Autsch - ja, solche Bilder lasse das Herz hüpfen
Bloss gut, dass nicht mehr geschehen ist


----------



## Thosch (8. Juni 2011)

Neee durch den CPU-K. nicht, denn der Lüfter zw. den beiden "Türmen" zieht die Luft i.Ri. "Ausgang" nach hinten, also von den RAM-Bänken eigendl. weg. Der eine Kühlkörper lag auf den Stromanschlüssen der GraKa. Und nur einigige Millimeter weiter fängt die Platine an.


----------



## caine2011 (8. Juni 2011)

ich habe heute genau dasselbe gesehen... unglaublich nur bei mnir waren es die normalen ocz heatspreader im tarnlook(ich wusst auch mal wie die heißen) aber nicht so extrem wie bei thosch, bei mir nur an 2rambausteinen lose geworden...habe ich noch nie gesehn sowas


----------



## p00nage (8. Juni 2011)

Nicht schön aber die kühler sind ja eh mehr Optik  Und solang noch alles läuft 

Bei mir faltet meine graka gerade die letzte wu zuende sind noch 15min dann kommt der Umbau ...


----------



## caine2011 (8. Juni 2011)

na dann viel glück für den umbau
maximale erfolge mit dem monster linux big folder


----------



## LuXTuX (8. Juni 2011)

will auch nen linux big folder haben *schnief*

*@p00nage*
ich hoffe hier kommt dann auch ein "Umbaubericht"


----------



## Manicmanuel (8. Juni 2011)

Alter Falter... bei dem Anblick biste wohl schlagartig um 2 Jahre gealtert.....

Meinen Glückwunsch, dass nicht "mehr" passiert ist.


----------



## p00nage (8. Juni 2011)

So melde mich zurück, hoffe das nun alles wieder passt, graka ist drausen und aq5 mit wasserkühler drin 

Nur was ich gerade festgestellt hab ist das mein vcore über 1,40V ist wenn der f@h client nichts macht ... hab speedstep ausgemacht weil sonst läuft er ja eh 24/7 für folding nur wenn er ne neue wu hold geht halt vcore hoch, was kann man da machen ?

ps: seitdem ich gestern neues Bios drauf hab hab ich auch den bootbug :-!



LuXTuX schrieb:


> will auch nen linux big folder haben *schnief*
> 
> *@p00nage*
> ich hoffe hier kommt dann auch ein "Umbaubericht"


 
Ich muss irgendwann noch mein Tagebuch fertigstellen aber da es langsam  auf prüfungen wieder zugeht hab ich zurzeit keine motivation, heute wars  ja eher ein rückbau ...

Teste gerade wieder linux unter VM aber nur mit 4,45ghz


----------



## T0M@0 (8. Juni 2011)

gerade zu Hause und was muss ich sehen? 14x EARLY_UNIT_END beim SMP.... Was soll das? 
@p00nage: Was ist ein bootbug?


----------



## davidof2001 (8. Juni 2011)

Ich denke ein Bootbug ist, wenn der PC kurz angeht, wieder ausgeht und dann wieder an und dann richtig durchstartet.


----------



## p00nage (8. Juni 2011)

davidof2001 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke ein Bootbug ist, wenn der PC kurz angeht, wieder ausgeht und dann wieder an und dann richtig durchstartet.



Genau so ist es


----------



## nfsgame (8. Juni 2011)

Das hatte ich auch schon bei mehreren Systemen. Gigabyte-Board?


----------



## Manicmanuel (8. Juni 2011)

Das hab ich jeden Morgen  ich wach auf ... schlaf nochmal 5 Minuten und starte dann durch


----------



## p00nage (8. Juni 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:
			
		

> Das hatte ich auch schon bei mehreren Systemen. Gigabyte-Board?



Ne asus, war eig am Anfang bei fast jedem, ka warum ich das jetzt habe...


----------



## davidof2001 (8. Juni 2011)

Manicmanuel schrieb:
			
		

> Das hab ich jeden Morgen  ich wach auf ... schlaf nochmal 5 Minuten und starte dann durch



Made my Day!!!


----------



## p00nage (8. Juni 2011)

So ersten werte sind mmn wieder enttäuschend ist ne 2684/Tpf33:47/44795,9ppd bei 4%


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (8. Juni 2011)

moin, da die corsair h100 am 10.6.2011 bei den distributoren eintrifft und ich selbige für 71€ ek+ steuern bekomme ist es gut möglich das meine sandy "schon phase" auf unbegrenzte(!) zeit vorbei ist.
hab das falten mit linux nur eingestellt gehabt da ich die 75°C knackte, was in verbindung mit hohem OV nicht gesund ist meiner meinung nach.

geplant ist dann den i7 2600k @ 4600mhz 1.4V oder 4400mhz bei 1.376V laufen zu lassen, mach ich von den temps abhängig.

ich hoffe sehr das die h100 sehr viel besser kühlt als die h70.

mfg


----------



## Malkolm (8. Juni 2011)

Sandy mit 1.4V ist nicht empfehlenswert.
Zu den Anfangstagen der SB-CPUs wurde viel getestet und einiges dabei geschrottet. Ergebnis war, dass von allem >1,35V abgeraten wurde für einen Normalbetrieb (alles außer benchen). Für 24/7 Last wird nicht mehr als 1.30V bis 1.35V empfohlen. Aber auch mit diesen Spannungen sollten 4,2 - 4,4 GHz drin sein.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Juni 2011)

Manicmanuel schrieb:


> Das hab ich jeden Morgen  ich wach auf ... schlaf nochmal 5 Minuten und starte dann durch


Wieso ist das mir so seltsam vertraut? 

@Tosch: Glück im Unglück würd ich sagen. 

@acer86: Willkommen in den Top 20.


----------



## Knutowskie (8. Juni 2011)

p00nage schrieb:


> Ne asus, war eig am Anfang bei fast jedem, ka warum ich das jetzt habe...


 

ich habe diesen "Bug" auch. das hat irgendwas mit dem northbridge-strap zu tun. der teste da die eingestellten bios-werte und fährt dann erst hoch. is also eigentlich kein bug, sondern ein feature um deine hardware bei OC zu schützen... außerdem: lass 24/7 laufen, dann passierts auch nich. *rofl*

lg


----------



## LuXTuX (8. Juni 2011)

hihi, 


```
Project ID: 6806
 Core: OPENMMGPU
 Credit: 1348
 Frames: 100


 Name: Geforce GTS450
 Path: C:\Users\Morpheus\AppData\Roaming\Folding@home-gpu\
 Number of Frames Observed: 300

 Min. Time / Frame : 00:00:20 - 58.233,6 PPD
 Avg. Time / Frame : 00:02:21 - 8.260,1 PPD
```
tolle Min time


----------



## acer86 (8. Juni 2011)

LuXTuX schrieb:


> hihi,
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



na da hat wo einer die gts 450 mit LN2 auf 20GHZ bekommen


----------



## kubi-1988 (8. Juni 2011)

Sind die Werte aus FahMon? Denn da hätte ich noch folgendes zu bieten: 

```
Projekt    : 6064
 Core       : SMP2 Gromacs
 Frames     : 100
 Gutschrift : 481 Punkte
 -- SMP --
 Minimale Frame-Dauer   : 6s - 2950353.72 ppd
 Gemittelte Frame-Dauer : 6s - 2950353.72 ppd
```


----------



## caine2011 (8. Juni 2011)

cool kubi hat angra (Individual Overtakes - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats) das sys geklaut XDDD


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Juni 2011)

xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> geplant ist dann den i7 2600k @ 4600mhz 1.4V oder 4400mhz bei 1.376V laufen zu lassen, mach ich von den temps abhängig.
> 
> ich hoffe sehr das die h100 sehr viel besser kühlt als die h70.
> 
> mfg


 
Also wie schon oben erwähnt - alles über 1.35V ist für 24/7 nicht wirklich empfehlenswert
Was mich aber doch sehr erstaunt sind die hohen Werte
Meine beiden "Sandy's" laufen beide (bei 4500 MHz) bei knapp 1.3V


----------



## caine2011 (9. Juni 2011)

naja nicht jeder prozi lässt sich gleich gut übertakten...der i7-2600k hat bei meinem kumpel nur 1.2125v für 4,2ghz gebraucht(mehr takt fand ich unnötig, hab ich gar nicht erst versucht)

mfg caine2011

ps: evtl. mal die load line calibration anders einstellen, hilft meist relativ viel


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (9. Juni 2011)

moin,

1. hab ich ein super schlechtes sample aus der eh schon schlechten 125t gruppe.

2. empfiehlt intel in seinem oc guide zu seinem boards 1.4V, viel wichtiger ist das man die peaks im auge hat(1.35V ohne llc -> 1.42-1.45V peak)

3. llc ist bei mir auf extreme, da ich kein bock habe meine cpu mit peaks zu grillen

ach ja dachgeschosswohnungen mit südseitenfenster sind verdammt warm.


mfg


----------



## caine2011 (9. Juni 2011)

1. das ist schade...schließlich reizt du deine hw aus
2. jo deshalb finde ich hier ja auch die diskussion mit was kann man dem prozi zumuten rel. sinnfrei...man muss selber wissen was man wie erreichen will, mit einem chiller der die temps auf -20^hält kann man auch 24/7 ohne probs 1,45(hat iwer in amerika so laufen) durchfalten(der hat aber auch 5,2ghz XDDD)

3. ist wahrscheinlich adäquat zu der ASROCK  einstellung Level 5

das mit der wärme ist natürlich blöd: dann musst dir ne serverklimaanlage holen


----------



## p00nage (9. Juni 2011)

Habt ihr ma nen Link zu intels oc Guide ?

Ich nutz ne Wakü für 2600k und komm bis jetzt noch über 62C. Tagsüber laufen Lüfter auf 12v und halten CPU bei ca55C


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (9. Juni 2011)

http://downloadmirror.intel.com/19482/eng/DP67BG_PerfTuningGuide01.pdf

der guide den ich als referenz nehme

normal macht meine h70 auf 4400mhz auch ca 58C beim folden, und die beiden noiseblocker sind dabei fein leise. aber nicht wenn es so schwül wird dann ist mehr kühlerfläche nötig oder es wird laut.

mfg


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Juni 2011)

xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> normal macht meine h70 auf 4400mhz auch ca 58C beim folden...


 
+/- Same here
H70 mit 2600K @4500 MHz / 1.3V ... Temp. rund 60° - bei Raumtemp. 24°
Dazu falten noch 2 GTX560Ti im selben Gehäuse (HAF) bei je rund 65°


----------



## caine2011 (9. Juni 2011)

@poonage; was hast denn für ein mb?


----------



## p00nage (9. Juni 2011)

Steht doch in meiner Signatur nen p8p67 m-pro.  Deswegen geht oc Net so gut weil viele Einstellungen fehlen ...


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Juni 2011)

p00nage schrieb:


> Steht doch in meiner Signatur nen* p8p67 m-pro*.  Deswegen geht oc Net so gut weil viele Einstellungen fehlen ...


 
Find ich kuuuuhl 
Wie du ja hier in http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/folding-home-pcgh-team-70335/131329-meine-falter.html nachlesen kannst ist in eben jenem Compy (den ich oben angegeben habe) auch ein *p8p67 m-pro *


----------



## p00nage (9. Juni 2011)

Ja aber ist oc mäßig doch ganz schön beschnitten oder bin ich zu doof?

Bumble hast nen wert mit 2600k zu einer 2684 ?


----------



## caine2011 (9. Juni 2011)

p00nage schrieb:


> Steht doch in meiner Signatur nen p8p67 m-pro.  Deswegen geht oc Net so gut weil viele Einstellungen fehlen ...


ok ich dachte an und für sich das ich lesen kann: 


> Desktop: i7 2600k@4,5Ghz 1,33V// Evga Gtx 560Ti SC @1000/2000/2106MHz//  Gtx 260xt// 8Gb Corsair Vegeance Cl9// Seasonic x-760// Lian Li A05@  Wakü
> Notebook: MBP 13" inkl SSD


 

wo steht da das mb? 

btt:

achja aber trotzdem müsstest du die wichtigsten sachen einstellen können: vcore uncorevoltage und llc, ramvoltage und hlat die multis

und mehr habe ich auf dem asrock fatality auch nciht gebraucht auch wenn es noch viel mehr einstellungen hatte...

hoffe dass dein prozi noch mit niedrigeren voltages stabil auf deinen gewünschten taktraten läuft

mfg caine2011


----------



## p00nage (10. Juni 2011)

Sry dachte hab's mit rein schon gewundert. Die Woche hduptsächlich mit iPhone geschrieben, da ich ladekabel für MacBook daheim vergessen hab, seh ich keine signaturen. 


Nur als Beispiel llc , da hab ich an/aus/auto und sonst nichts wenn ich richtig bin. Hoffe der läuft bis Donnerstag so durch dann kann ich ggf ma schaun


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Juni 2011)

p00nage schrieb:


> Ja aber ist oc mäßig doch ganz schön beschnitten oder bin ich zu doof?


 
Das* p8p67 m-pro *ist tatsächlich BIOS/UEFI-mässig eingeschränkt; oder aber ich bin ebenso doof wie du 



p00nage schrieb:


> Bumble hast nen wert mit 2600k zu einer 2684 ?


 
Nein, kann ich nicht bieten - bisher hatte ich diese WU auf dem System nicht
Auf dem anderen "Sandy-System" waren es 33'363 PPD (AVG)
Soviel (+/-) müsste es (da sie ja vergleichbar sind) auf dem * p8p67 m-pro * etwa auch geben


----------



## p00nage (10. Juni 2011)

Danke ok dann bin ich ja mit 45k ppd cpu only unter vm doch nicht so schlecht und hatte da teilweise bzw des öfteren Firefox Trillian usw. Offen


----------



## caine2011 (10. Juni 2011)

naja bei bumble zocken ja aber auch die gpuclients rel. weg, denke ich mal:

@bumble: vlt. ein denkanstoss in deine ricvhtung: ein z68 board holen und einen core 2100: dann den kleinen dualcore für die grakas laufen lassen und den 2600k cpu only laufen lassen, da holst bedeutend mehr raus

was meinst dazu? oder ist dann castle bumblestein zu klein?


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Juni 2011)

caine2011 schrieb:


> @bumble: vlt. ein denkanstoss in deine richtung: ein z68 board holen und einen core 2100: dann den kleinen dualcore für die grakas laufen lassen und den 2600k cpu only laufen lassen, da holst bedeutend mehr raus
> 
> was meinst dazu? oder ist dann castle bumblestein zu klein?


 
Solche Gedanke hatte ich mir durchaus auch schon gemacht
Allerdings bin ich nun wirklich (va. Stromverbrauch) am Anschlag mit meiner "Farm"
Und auch die Stellfläche geht mir langsam aus

Wie auch immer - vom Tisch ist der "Umbau" noch nicht

btw. ich werde nun ein paar Tage "weg vom Fenster" sein ==> Pfingsturlaub
Also nicht wundern....


----------



## Schmicki (11. Juni 2011)

Moin, ich habe jetzt schon die zweite BIG P2684 im Angriff. Die läuft, im Vergleich mit den anderen BIGs nicht besonders. Die TPF geht im Laufe der Zeit immer höher. Das ist schon komisch, da sogar weniger Atome berechnet werden als bei den anderen BIGs.

Was habt ihr denn für Vergleichswerte?


----------



## caine2011 (11. Juni 2011)

ähm jo warum sind sdenn so viele leute online so früh? shorty schmicki der f@hübersetzer(den name kann ich mir noch[!]nicht merken)

@schmicki: solang die ppd i.o. ist, sollte das doch kein prob sein?

ansonsten client sauber beenden und restart? läuft evtl. was im hintergrund?


----------



## acer86 (11. Juni 2011)

Schmicki schrieb:


> Moin, ich habe jetzt schon die zweite BIG P2684 im Angriff. Die läuft, im Vergleich mit den anderen BIGs nicht besonders. Die TPF geht im Laufe der Zeit immer höher. Das ist schon komisch, da sogar weniger Atome berechnet werden als bei den anderen BIGs.
> 
> Was habt ihr denn für Vergleichswerte?


 
keine sorge ist Normal, das sind sehr schlecht laufenend alte BigWu´s aber zum glück gibt es die nur ganz selten, hab in ca 6Monaten gerade mal 3 stück davon 

hier meine Werte dazu gefalltet auf ein 4.01Ghz i7 920 mit damals noch 2GPU´s im Hintergrund  :

Min. Time / Frame : 00:46:49 - 19.225,9 PPD
 Avg. Time / Frame : 00:48:03 - 18.490,4 PPD

bin auch immer sehr froh wen die nicht kommen


----------



## p00nage (11. Juni 2011)

Schmicki schrieb:


> Moin, ich habe jetzt schon die zweite BIG P2684 im Angriff. Die läuft, im Vergleich mit den anderen BIGs nicht besonders. Die TPF geht im Laufe der Zeit immer höher. Das ist schon komisch, da sogar weniger Atome berechnet werden als bei den anderen BIGs.
> 
> Was habt ihr denn für Vergleichswerte?


 

Ich hab auch schon wieder eine 2684 ... dachte bin der einzige mit dem pech... zumindest hat er sich diesma ne Big wieder geholt.

Ich mach mit 2600k 44-46k ppd unter VM


----------



## Frosdedje (11. Juni 2011)

Neues Problem:
Der Fenster für den FAH CPU Tracker V2 kann nicht mehr angezeigt 
werden und ein PC-Neustart hat nichts gebracht.
Was soll ich denn tun, denn eventuell will ich noch Einstellungen übernehmen und wenn ich nicht 
darauf zurückgreifen kann, kann mit meine Faltergebnisse nicht mehr verwalten.


----------



## shorty71 (11. Juni 2011)

Die 2684 ist die WU mit dem schlechtesten PPD-Verhältniss unter den Bigs. Also Keine Panik, ist normal.


----------



## p00nage (13. Juni 2011)

So die zweite 2684 ist endlich fertig, nun ne 6900 bekommen da sollte er die 50k knacken


----------



## shorty71 (13. Juni 2011)

So, habe net so tolle Nachrichten. Meine PPDs werden in den nächsten Tagen etwas einbrechen, da ich meinen Faltserver verkaufen werde.
Habe mir nen gut gehenden 2600K geschossen, den ich dann in einem neuen Sys. verbauen werde. Bulldozer dauert mir zulange, brauche was neues zum Basteln.
Außerdem ist der Stromverbrauch eines SB-Systems über jeden Zweifel erhaben.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Juni 2011)

Kannst dir ja immernoch in 2-3 Monaten einen Bulldozer-Faltserver hinstellen.


----------



## Shizophrenic (13. Juni 2011)

Hi ihr Falter xD

ich wollt mich mal vorstellen, da ich letztens günstig zu einer ps3 gekommen bin und ab und zu mal hier heimlich mitgelesen habe, hab ich mich entschlossen, die auch mal für euer Team ackern zu lassen.
Nun wollt ich wissen, was ich dafür noch alles machen muss, die Teamnummer hab ich bei der ps3 schon eingetragen. leider hab ich das erst heute gemacht und hatte sie aber schon 3tage falten lassen. (krieg ich die punkte noch rückwirkend für das team gutgeschrieben?)

muss ich noch irgendwas machen um das setup der ps3 zu verbessern? Und muss ich noch was tun damit ich bei euch aufgenommen werde?

lg CoXxOnE


[edit] ps3 is jetzt nach dem How To eingestellt


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Juni 2011)

CoXxOnE schrieb:


> Hi ihr Falter xD
> 
> ich wollt mich mal vorstellen, da ich letztens günstig zu einer ps3 gekommen bin und ab und zu mal hier heimlich mitgelesen habe, hab ich mich entschlossen, die auch mal für euer Team ackern zu lassen.
> Nun wollt ich wissen, was ich dafür noch alles machen muss, die Teamnummer hab ich bei der ps3 schon eingetragen. leider hab ich das erst heute gemacht und hatte sie aber schon 3tage falten lassen. (krieg ich die punkte noch rückwirkend für das team gutgeschrieben?)
> ...


Erstmal herzlich Willkommen im Team. 

Zu deinen Fragen: Die Punkte die du bereits erfaltest hast sind bereits weg und für uns leider nicht mehr erreichbar.

Was die Einstellungen der PS3 anbelangt, siehe den ersten Beitrag von http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...64-howto-falten-mit-der-playstation3-ps3.html

Bei Unklarheiten einfach fragen. 


Ps: Mit der PS3 hast du die perfekte Einstigsdroge in die Faltwelt auch wen sie aus heutiger Sicht nicht mehr so falteffizient ist.


----------



## Shizophrenic (13. Juni 2011)

gut eingestellt hab ich sie ja jetzt schon, jetzt nochmal ne andere frage, muss ich mich noch irgendwo regestrieren das mein nick erkannt wird bei den personal stats? oder brauch ich dafür erstmal ne gewisse anzahl an punkten und der rest geht automatisch?

weil wenn ich den banner in meine sig einbinden will, kommt immer user nicht gefunden?


----------



## kubi-1988 (13. Juni 2011)

Du musst erstmal eine WU abgeliefert haben und diese muss bei News and Updates - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats registriert sein. Dauert etwas länger als dort, weil sie die Datenbank nicht so oft updaten.

Irgendwo registrieren muss du dich nicht. Aber wenn du mit der CPU besonders mit dem SMP falten willst, solltest du dir einen Passkey holen. Weil du dann später einen Bonus bekommst, je schneller du die entsprechenden WUs zurück lieferst.


----------



## Shizophrenic (13. Juni 2011)

k danke erstmal, immo falt ich ja nur mit der ps3 und ganze 14 wu´s ohne Nick und Team waren dann für den A..... xD egal, mal schaun wie viele jahre die ps laufen kann bis sie stirbt ^^
jetzt werd ich erstmal meinen rechner noch ein bisschen einrichten. ^^

da kommt jetzt auch wieder die frage, kann ich unter dem gleichen nick gleichzeitig auf der ps3 und auf dem pc wu´s falten?


----------



## kubi-1988 (13. Juni 2011)

Ja klar es kann sogar jeder unter deinem Nick falten. Wird nur sicher fast keiner machen.  Es werden eben die Punkte nicht dir persönlich zugeschrieben, sondern nur dem dem Account (Kombination aus Nick und Team). Um jemand speziell zu identifizieren, gibt es ja den Passkey. Dieser ist mit der angegebenen Mailadresse und dem Nick verknüpft. Wenn du deine eigene Adresse nimmst und ihn nicht weitergibst ist er fest mit dir verknüpft.


----------



## p00nage (13. Juni 2011)

von mir gibts auch wieder nen zwischenbericht cpu hat erste ma 50k ppd geknackt bei einer 6900 tpf 24:41 und gibt 86k punkte. Ist zz bei 26% und läuft mit 4,45GHz. könnte mir vorstellen das es ohne teamviewer und so noch mehr punkte macht nur dann kann ichs nicht mehr überwachen


----------



## shorty71 (13. Juni 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Kannst dir ja immernoch in 2-3 Monaten einen Bulldozer-Faltserver hinstellen.



Genau das habe ich auch vor. Hoffe das Bulldozer leistungsfähiger wird als SB (im Multitasking zumindest).


----------



## p00nage (13. Juni 2011)

shorty71 schrieb:


> Genau das habe ich auch vor. Hoffe das Bulldozer leistungsfähiger wird als SB (im Multitasking zumindest).


 
jo selbst da zweifel ich ja sogar dran hab auch erst überlegt auf Bully zu warten aber nun bin ich froh nach dem Rev3 release der MB nen sys gekauft zu haben. Weil P/L ist selbst der 2600k top


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Juni 2011)

Nevt zwar auf den Bulldozer zu warten, aber ich kann warten > Er wird schliesslich nur den 1090t aus dem Sockel schieben und Platz nehmen.


----------



## Knutowskie (14. Juni 2011)

Endlich geschafft ich es habe! Hamartia eingeholt ist!!! HA! 
Wie lange auf diesen Moment gewartet ich habe 
Der Schüler seinen Meister  überholt hat!!!

Okay, er kam mir auch sehr entgegen*g*

lg


----------



## LuXTuX (14. Juni 2011)

na GZ 




meine GPU kann die WU nicht abliefern ......


----------



## Knutowskie (14. Juni 2011)

schonmal mit -send all probiert?


----------



## Thosch (15. Juni 2011)

Moin. Hab gerade gesehen das die CPU ne a4-WU rechnent, die P7611. Und HFM sagt Unknown ... Hat bei meinem 9850er eine TPF: 43:XX, PPD: 0, Credit: 0.  

Edit: Ist ne Stromspar-WU (?), Rechner läuft mit 40W (!) weniger .... nett ...


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Juni 2011)

Thosch schrieb:


> Moin. Hab gerade gesehen das die CPU ne a4-WU rechnet, die P7611. Und HFM sagt Unknown ... Hat bei meinem 9850er eine TPF: 43:XX, PPD: 0, Credit: 0.
> 
> Edit: Ist ne Stromspar-WU (?), Rechner läuft mit 40W (!) weniger .... nett ...


 
Ja, die A4er sind so eine Sache....

Hatte mal eine 7600 auf dem PII-1090T; das Teil rechnete laaaaaange und nicht sehr punkteergiebig - waren so 900 PPD
Aber da muss(te) man durch ...
Frage: *9850er* sagt mir grad nichts - was ist das für eine CPU??


----------



## mattinator (15. Juni 2011)

Thosch schrieb:


> Hab gerade gesehen das die CPU ne a4-WU rechnent, die P7611. Und HFM sagt Unknown ... Hat bei meinem 9850er eine TPF: 43:XX, PPD: 0, Credit: 0.



Bei mir läuft gerade 'ne HFM.NET nicht bekannte 7610. Auf meinem Xeon X3380 mit TPF momentan 09:57 (Verbrauch kann ich momentan nicht messen). Mal sehen, wieviel Punkte es bringt. In der Projekt-Übersicht sind die Projekte auch noch nicht enthalten (Folding@Home Projects Summary), im Stanford-Folding-Forum gibt's auch nur eine Frage. Da ich momentan auf Balkonien Urlaub mache, läuft der Rechner 24 h durch, gibt dann wenigstens den max. möglichen Bonus (wenn es einen gibt).

EDIT:



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Frage: *9850er* sagt mir grad nichts - was ist das für eine CPU??



Ist noch "alter" ein Phenom (I) BE (s.a. http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,637625/PCGH-Test-AMD-Phenom-9850-Black-Edition/CPU/Test/).


----------



## Thosch (15. Juni 2011)

Frage nach dem 9850er ist ja schon gelöst worden. Aber wie gesagt der Gesamtverbrauch des Sys ist um 40W gefallen.   Das ist schon mal nicht gerade schlecht. Müßte nur noch waaaahnsinnig viele Punkte geben ... aber wenn man hört das da nich viel bei rum kommt ...  Naja, es läuft und ich lass es auch laufen. Wie du schon sagtest, da muss ich durch.

Update: HFM zeigt mir als ETA den 18.06.-01:20 an  loooooool  ... also das werde ich mir mal noch überlegen ... trotz das der 9850er +8% läuft ...

Update2: Kenne evtl. den Grund warum der Strom spart und auch so langsam rechnet, bzw. er so lange braucht ... er läuft zwar auf allen 4 Kernen aber er lastet die CPU nur zu 25% aus !


----------



## kubi-1988 (15. Juni 2011)

@Thosch: Die 7611 ist noch brandneu. s. Folding Forum • View topic - Projects 7610 & 7611 on Adv Wie hast du denn den Client konfiguriert? Ich würde nämlich meinen das Ganze läuft als Singlecore. Zumindest würde es die lange TPF und den niedrigeren Verbrauch erklären.

So ich berichte mal etwas von der AMD-Front. Seit gestern gibts den 11.6er Treiber (wenn auch noch nicht auf ihrer Downloadseite zu finden. ) Wenn man jedoch die 11.5 im Link in 11.6 ändert, kommt man auch schon über AMD an den neuen Treiber.
Erstmal das schlechte der RAM-Verbrauch des Cores liegt immer noch bei ~400 MB, ebenso liegt der CPU-Verbrauch immer noch bei einem Kern und das Verhalten, dass die GPU-Last alle paar Sekunden abfällt, ist immer noch vorhanden.
Allerdings ist die Leistung bei meiner 5770 leicht um ca. 150 PPD angestiegen.
Ob der Bug mit Hardwarebeschleunigung und der Nutzung von OpenCL noch da ist, kann ich nicht sagen, da ich bei mir die Hardwarebeschleunigung generell ausgeschaltet habe.


----------



## Z28LET (15. Juni 2011)

> Danke Jungs! Ihr seid die wirklichen Helden! Musste fast zwei Monate  pausieren aber der große Moment steht kurz bevor: system MMXI-Endeavor  ist so gut wie fertiggestellt und bald geht es ans folden... watch our  for my stats!
> Ciao und bis bald




Was ist das den für ein System, @ Muckelpupp ?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. Juni 2011)

kubi-1988 schrieb:


> @Thosch: Die 7611 ist noch brandneu. s. Folding Forum • View topic - Projects 7610 & 7611 on Adv Wie hast du denn den Client konfiguriert? Ich würde nämlich meinen das Ganze läuft als Singlecore. Zumindest würde es die lange TPF und den niedrigeren Verbrauch erklären.


 Ist defintiv keine Singelcore-WU (P7611): mein 1090t kaut jetzt auch schon an seiner zweiten rum > TPF 7:53 - 8:54 ergiebt etwas über 13h Faltzeit für magere 4100Punkte, ohne Faltpause wohlgemerkt. 

Den Stromverbrauch hab ich jetzt nicht extra gemessen, aber an der CPU-Temperatur merkt man nichts von geringerem Stromverbrauch.


----------



## kubi-1988 (15. Juni 2011)

Komisch also im Foldingforum hatte noch jemand so ein Problem wie Thosch. (Folding Forum • View topic - 7610?) Für eine SMP kommt mir den Deadline mit fast 12 Tagen aber recht lange vor.

Wäre dann aber wirklich gut, wenn sie dazu schreiben könnten, ob es eine Single- oder eine SMP-WU ist.


----------



## Thosch (15. Juni 2011)

Ist alles so konfig. das es als Multi-Core laufen soll, also mit "-smp 4". Hab ja auch nix verstellt o. geändert. Die Wu arbeitet auch auf allen Kernen nur eben mit 25% Auslastung der CPU und eben mit weniger Stromverbrauch. Ein Neustart des Clienten brachte auch keine Besserung/Veränderung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. Juni 2011)

Der P7611 ist defintiv eine SMP-WU, alle sechs Kerne werden zu 100% ausgelastet.

Seltsame Sache.


----------



## kubi-1988 (15. Juni 2011)

Im Moment gibt es einige Probleme mit Projekten auf dem FahCore04. Welche Client Version hast du denn drauf Thosch? Ein ähnliches Problem (mit einer 7600er WU) wurde durch das Update des Clients von 6.30 auf 6.34 gelöst. (Folding Forum • View topic - p7600 (24, 16, 0) Zumindest wenn ich da alles richtig verstanden habe.)


----------



## Thosch (15. Juni 2011)

Soweit ich das jetzt auf die Schnelle erkenne läuft der 6.30er. Wenn ichs richtig überflogen habe ist der 6.34 Beta (?) und auch für Core-a5 - BigWUs (?).
Werd mir die Ver. mal laden und installieren. Mom ...

Update: Aaaalso: Geladen -> ins Verzeichnis -> Pfad i.d.Verkn.geändert -> immer noch 25% -> (wie angeraten im Howto) geladenen .exe-Datei umbenannt in FAH6.exe -> Verkn. geändert -> siehe da: wieder volle Auslastung -> und er brutzelt wieder voll den Strom raus     Ka..e is das er die WU wieder von Vorne beginnt


----------



## kubi-1988 (15. Juni 2011)

Nein die 6.34 ist für alle SMP-WUs. Sogar Singlecore-WUs kannst du damit berechnen. Abgesehen davon ist die 6.30 ebenfalls eine Beta.

Schön das es wieder funktioniert. Ja das Problem hatte ich auch schon, dass er die WU neugestartet hat, nachdem ich die Anzahl der Kerne geändert habe. Ich meine zwar was gelesen zu haben, dass es nicht so sein sollte. Aber wer ändert das denn schon häufig und dann noch mitten in einer WU.


----------



## caine2011 (16. Juni 2011)

mal was ganz anderes, geht bei eucvh pcgh.de auch nicht?

evtl. ne wartung oder DDos attacke?


----------



## mattinator (16. Juni 2011)

caine2011 schrieb:


> mal was ganz anderes, geht bei eucvh pcgh.de auch nicht?



Bei mir geht's ohne merkliche Verzögerungen.


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Juni 2011)

mattinator schrieb:


> Bei mir geht's ohne merkliche Verzögerungen.


 
Same here - keine Probleme


----------



## caine2011 (16. Juni 2011)

ja seit ca. 5min gehts bei mir auch wieder...lustigerweise ging ja das forum...


----------



## Thosch (16. Juni 2011)

kubi-1988 schrieb:


> ... Ja das Problem hatte ich auch schon, dass er die WU neugestartet hat, nachdem ich die Anzahl der Kerne geändert habe. Ich meine zwar was gelesen zu haben, dass es nicht so sein sollte. Aber wer ändert das denn schon häufig und dann noch mitten in einer WU.


 
Also ich ändere das wenn ich Zocke. Da wird dann dem Cl. nur 2 Kerne zugeteilt und dem entspr. Game dann die anderen, soweit es gebraucht wird. Kommen sich die beiden Sachen nicht ins Gehege. Und dabei ist es noch nie passiert das die WU neu angefangen wurde. Aber ich habe ja gestern auch die EXE-Datei getauscht und die hat neu angefangen. Mittlerweilen ist die (wieder) bei 38% ... WOW ... gestern schon 18h dafür i.d.Sand gesetzt. Ich glaube das ist die letzte seiner Art bei mir. Da kommt ja nur heiße Luft dabei raus.
Oder ist das etwa eine Wu die von den Stromanbietern eingeschmuggelt wurde ?!?!?!


----------



## kubi-1988 (16. Juni 2011)

Hm warum lässt du das ganze nicht einfach weiter laufen? Ist weniger Aufwand für dich und der Client sollte auch so niemanden stören, weil er der niedrigsten Priorität läuft.

Die WUs sollten erstmal keine Probleme mehr machen. Die sind wieder aus dem offenen Betatest rausgenommen worden.
Wie willst du den verhindern, dass du wieder so eine WU bekommst? Mir würde da nur einfallen, dass wenn die WUs recht groß sind, im Client die Paketgröße auf klein zu begrenzen.


----------



## Thosch (16. Juni 2011)

kubi-1988 schrieb:


> Hm warum lässt du das ganze nicht einfach weiter laufen? Ist weniger Aufwand für dich und der Client sollte auch so niemanden stören, weil er der niedrigsten Priorität läuft.
> 
> Die WUs sollten erstmal keine Probleme mehr machen. Die sind wieder aus dem offenen Betatest rausgenommen worden.
> Wie willst du den verhindern, dass du wieder so eine WU bekommst? Mir würde da nur einfallen, dass wenn die WUs recht groß sind, im Client die Paketgröße auf klein zu begrenzen.


 
Ich deachte einfach mal die FaHCore_a4.exe löschen und "-advmethods" raus nehmen ... 
Mir ist es lieber wenn die beiden Prozesse ihre eigenen Kerne benutzen, da pfuscht Eines dem Anderen nicht i.d. Datenrechnerei rein. Mag vllt. übertrieben sein, aber es gibt ja auch Leutz die jede Woche i.d.Autowaschanlage fahren. Jedem das seine.


----------



## kubi-1988 (16. Juni 2011)

Achso ich dachte ginge dir darum, dass du so wenige Punkte für das Verhältnis zur Zeit geht. Ich hatte nämlich den Eindruck, dass ich bei den größeren WUs weniger PPD schaffe. Kann aber auch bloß Einbildung sein.

Die FaHCore_a4.exe hättest du nicht löschen müssen, denn wenn er sie braucht, lädt er sie sich sowieso wieder runter. Auch das andere ist erstmal nicht wirklich nötig, weil die WUs bei denen es Probleme gab (7600, 7610 und 7611) aus der offenen Beta genommen wurden, sodass die Clients sie mit -advmethods nicht mehr erhalten.


----------



## Mettsemmel (16. Juni 2011)

Juhu, ich hab mal wieder unsere PS3 angeschmissen, um n paar WUs pro Tag mehr falten zu können und wenige Stunden später entscheidet sich mein SMP-Client, dass er einen auf Diva machen will...

Jetzt erst hab ichs wieder geschafft ihn zum Laufen zu kriegen...

...ein hässlicher Knick in meiner Statistik


----------



## Thosch (16. Juni 2011)

Morgen früh, gg. 10Uhr hab ichs geschafft mit der WU. Also 1h für 3% das ist schon arg heftig. Will mal hoffen das solche "Sachen" demnächst an mir vorbei gehen ...


----------



## caine2011 (16. Juni 2011)

@thosch single core client=?ich hab hier ne unit mit 2245 pkt. die ne tpf von 2:25(h:min) hat...


----------



## Thosch (17. Juni 2011)

Nix Single !! Bei voller Auslastung der 4 Kerne, naja bis auf das was die 560Ti sich genehmigt. Ja so ist der 9850, aber immerhin kein Vergleich zu meinem XP 3200+, der hat bei d. 6507 (Core 78) eine TPF v. 17:09min und schafft so um die 83,1 PPD. 

Brächte es was auf den 6.34er zu wechseln ?


----------



## Z28LET (17. Juni 2011)

3200XP macht so rund 140ppd.


----------



## kubi-1988 (17. Juni 2011)

Thosch schrieb:


> Brächte es was auf den 6.34er zu wechseln ?



Klar vllt neue Bug im Austausch gegen alte.  Nein ich denke wenn der 6.34 schlecht liefe müsste da schon was bekannt sein.

Ich hatte mich nun gerade gefreut. Ich hatte den dieses Mal den Hardware Monitor beim Falten über Nacht ausgelassen. Die PPD war so etwa 500 PPD höher als bei einer anderen WU, die ich ebenfalls mit Linux in der VM gefaltet habe. Als er jedoch fertig sein sollte, hab ich die Log gesehen.

```
Completed 490000 out of 500000 steps  (98%)
[06:08:39] CoreStatus = 0 (0)
[06:08:39] Sending work to server
[06:08:39] Project: 6945 (Run 0, Clone 78, Gen 65)
[06:08:39] - Error: Could not get length of results file work/wuresults_04.dat
[06:08:39] - Error: Could not read unit 04 file. Removing from queue.
```

Hatte den Fehler schon einmal jemand? Woran könnte es gelegen haben?


----------



## Thosch (17. Juni 2011)

Also ich dächte sowas schon mal gelesen zu haben. Und hatte die Befürchtung das die Wu im Popo wäre. Aber gegen meine Erwartung wurde die doch rüber geschickt und für gut befunden. Was auch immer das war/ist, bei mir hatte es keine Folgen.
Habe gerade noch mal i.meine WUH geschaut und nur Nullen, gar nix o. Unknown gefunden auch keine Punkte. Wo kann man das noch nachsehen evtl. ?


----------



## kubi-1988 (17. Juni 2011)

Thosch schrieb:


> Habe gerade noch mal i.meine WUH geschaut und nur Nullen, gar nix o. Unknown gefunden auch keine Punkte. Wo kann man das noch nachsehen evtl. ?



Was meinst du denn mit WUH genau?

Kann schon sein das WU nicht weiter berechnet wird, wenn der Client gewechselt wird. Aber du kannst ja die aktuelle vor dem Wechsel die alte WU mit -oneunit fertig rechnen lassen.


----------



## caine2011 (17. Juni 2011)

wuh=(denke ich) work unit history

und hier sieht man alle wu´s Folding@Home Projects Summary und deren credit


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Juni 2011)

Dein

```
Error: Could not get length of results file work/wuresults_04.dat
Error: Could not read unit 04 file. Removing from queue.
```
 
Hatte ich vor Urzeiten auch schon gehabt und meine mich zu erinnern, dass diese WU's in den "Datenhimmel" gingen


----------



## kubi-1988 (17. Juni 2011)

Ja genau das ist bei der WU leider passiert.  Meine Frage ging aber eher in Richtung des Fehlers CoreStatus = 0 (0).

@caine2011: Falls die WU die man sucht nicht in der Liste auf Folding@Home Projects Summary zu finden ist, kann man noch dort schauen. Dort müssten alle neueren WUs zu finden sein. (Ist allerdings etwas mehr Aufwand, wie bei der anderen Seite.)


----------



## Thosch (17. Juni 2011)

kubi-1988 schrieb:


> Was meinst du denn mit WUH genau?
> 
> Kann schon sein das WU nicht weiter berechnet wird, wenn der Client gewechselt wird. Aber du kannst ja die aktuelle vor dem Wechsel die alte WU mit -oneunit fertig rechnen lassen.


 
WUH wurde richtig erklärt.
Einige Posts weiter vorne von mir habe ich das schon geschildert das nach dem Wechsel er die WU neu angefangen hat mit berechnen !


----------



## Knutowskie (18. Juni 2011)

hey! folding.extremeovercl0cking  geht grad nich bei mir. Bei wem is es noch so? und warum?


----------



## caine2011 (18. Juni 2011)

geht wieder...


----------



## Thosch (18. Juni 2011)

Moin @ all.  Hab den Cl. gestern gg.d.6.34er (f.d.XP3200er) ausgetauscht. Der fing auch wieder an der Stelle an wo ich den 6.29er beendet hatte. Vor-/Nachteile kann ich i.Mom nicht erkennen.


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Juni 2011)

Um mal (wieder) ein wenig zu jammern...

Hatte letzte Nacht mal wieder eine "7500-7501-Orgie" auf einem Rechner; also andauernd...

```
[22:12:35] Project: 7501 (Run 0, Clone 203, Gen 7)
[22:12:35] 
[22:12:35] Assembly optimizations on if available.
[22:12:35] Entering M.D.
[22:12:41] Mapping NT from 7 to 7 
[22:12:42] mdrun returned 255
[22:12:42] Going to send back what have done -- stepsTotalG=500000
[22:12:42] Work fraction=0.0000 steps=500000.
[22:12:45] logfile size=0 infoLength=0 edr=0 trr=25
[22:12:45] logfile size: 0 info=0 bed=0 hdr=25
[22:12:45] - Writing 642 bytes of core data to disk...
[22:12:45] Done: 130 -> 147 (compressed to 113.0 percent)
[22:12:45]   ... Done.
[22:12:46] 
[22:12:46] Folding@home Core Shutdown: EARLY_UNIT_END
[22:12:49] CoreStatus = 72 (114)
[22:12:49] Sending work to server
[22:12:49] Project: 7501 (Run 0, Clone 203, Gen 7)
 
[22:12:49] + Attempting to send results [June 17 22:12:49 UTC]
[22:12:50] + Results successfully sent
[22:12:50] Thank you for your contribution to Folding@Home.
[22:12:54] - Preparing to get new work unit...
[22:12:54] Cleaning up work directory
[22:12:54] + Attempting to get work packet
[22:12:54] Passkey found
[22:12:54] - Connecting to assignment server
[22:12:55] - Successful: assigned to (128.143.199.97).
[22:12:55] + News From Folding@Home: Welcome to Folding@Home
[22:12:56] Loaded queue successfully.
[22:13:01] + Closed connections
[22:13:06] 
[22:13:06] + Processing work unit
[22:13:06] Core required: FahCore_a3.exe
[22:13:06] Core found.
[22:13:06] Working on queue slot 07 [June 17 22:13:06 UTC]
[22:13:06] + Working ...
[22:13:06] 
[22:13:06] *------------------------------*
[22:13:06] Folding@Home Gromacs SMP Core
[22:13:06] Version 2.27 (Dec. 15, 2010)
[22:13:06] 
[22:13:06] Preparing to commence simulation
[22:13:06] - Assembly optimizations manually forced on.
[22:13:06] - Not checking prior termination.
[22:13:06] - Expanded 1248112 -> 2077012 (decompressed 166.4 percent)
[22:13:06] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=1248112 data_size=2077012, decompressed_data_size=2077012 diff=0
[22:13:06] - Digital signature verified
[22:13:06] 
[22:13:06] Project: 7500 (Run 0, Clone 88, Gen 33)
 
... [U]viele[/U] Anläufe später ...
 
[22:35:22] Project: 6062 (Run 0, Clone 83, Gen 421)
```
 
.... und die (6062) hat er dann nach 65% mit "unstabile machine" verworfen 

Also, die "schadhaften" 7500 und 7501 sind immer noch "erhältlich" - seid wachsam 

*Möglicherweise* erkennt ihr sie (auch) am "Run 0"


----------



## p00nage (18. Juni 2011)

Mein Rechner scheint wieder down zu sein ... komme mt TV wieder nicht rein, diesmal lief er 9Tage am Stück und davor auch schon 3 tage ohne probs


----------



## Knutowskie (18. Juni 2011)

Welches OS nutzt du denn auf dem Rechner? Ich habe festgestellt, wenn man ne ssh benutzt, kann man manchmal doch noch was retten...


----------



## p00nage (18. Juni 2011)

Knutowskie schrieb:


> Welches OS nutzt du denn auf dem Rechner? Ich habe festgestellt, wenn man ne ssh benutzt, kann man manchmal doch noch was retten...


 
Ich? win7 mit VM Linux blöde ist halt immer das pc 200km weit weg steht und ich erst montag nachmittag hin komm


----------



## Schmidde (18. Juni 2011)

Hab gerade so ne fantastische 7600er WU 
TPF: 12min 13sec 
Weis jemand wie viele Bonuspunkte die abwirft? Im Bonus Point Calculator steht die WU noch nicht zur Auswahl...



Gerade gesehen, die WU läuft mit dem a4 Core 
Ist das nicht der für die Einkernprozessoren?!


----------



## kubi-1988 (18. Juni 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Also, die "schadhaften" 7500 und 7501 sind immer noch "erhältlich" - seid wachsam
> 
> *Möglicherweise* erkennt ihr sie (auch) am "Run 0"



Freut mich aber gar nicht zu hören. Ich hatte gestern 2 Stück von den 7500. Beide waren auch Run 0. Allerdings fand ich das nicht schlecht, weil sie unter Linux in der VM die ähnlich hohe PPD gebracht haben wie unter Windows. Dabei liefen sie allerdings im Linux auf 3 Kernen, wohingegen die WUs unter Windows mit 4 Kernen gelaufen sein. Auch sind sie ohne Probleme durchgelaufen. Wenn es nach mir ginge könnten die öfters kommen.

Edit: @Schmidde: Wenn ich richtig gerechnet hab, müsstest du 4223 Punkte dafür bekommen. Jain der A4 kann sowohl als auch sein. Aber bei der TPF sollte er schon als Multicore laufen. Bei Thosch war die TPF wesentlich höher als er nur auf Singlecore gelaufen ist der Core bei dem Projekt.

Edit2: Ich hab nicht genau gelesen und mich dadurch verrechnet. Du solltest 3286 Punkte für die WU bekommen.

Vllt. könnte T0M@0 so eine Art Lightbonuscalculator für die Stats Page programmieren, welche einem dann nach Angabe der TPF, Basispunkte, Deadline und des K-Factors die Punkte berechnet. Ich werde mal in passenden Thread den Vorschlag machen.


----------



## Thosch (18. Juni 2011)

Single ist der nur gelaufen weil ich die mit dem 6.30er Cl. bekommen habe. Nach Umstieg auf den 6.34 und Umbenennung lief er Multicore.


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Juni 2011)

kubi-1988 schrieb:


> Freut mich aber gar nicht zu hören. Ich hatte gestern 2 Stück von den 7500. Beide waren auch Run 0. Allerdings fand ich das nicht schlecht, weil sie unter Linux in der VM die ähnlich hohe PPD gebracht haben wie unter Windows. Dabei liefen sie allerdings im Linux auf 3 Kernen, wohingegen die WUs unter Windows mit 4 Kernen gelaufen sein. Auch sind sie ohne Probleme durchgelaufen. Wenn es nach mir ginge könnten die öfters kommen.


 
Interessant zu hören....

Nach tieferer Suche habe ich auf anderen Systemen *erfolgreich* gefaltete 7501er gefunden - ebenfalls Run 0 aber andere Clones
Das auf "8"-Cores und 6-Cores
*Möglicherweise* ist es also *der Clone* der es abstürzen lässt


----------



## Schmidde (18. Juni 2011)

kubi-1988 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Edit: @Schmidde: Wenn ich  richtig gerechnet hab, müsstest du 4223 Punkte dafür bekommen. Jain der  A4 kann sowohl als auch sein. Aber bei der TPF sollte er schon als  Multicore laufen. Bei Thosch war die TPF wesentlich höher als er nur auf  Singlecore gelaufen ist der Core bei dem Projekt.
> 
> ...


 

3k Punkte dafür das die WU über einen Tag zum rechnen braucht?!
Da macht F@H ja gar keinen Spaß mehr


----------



## kubi-1988 (18. Juni 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Interessant zu hören....
> 
> Nach tieferer Suche habe ich auf anderen Systemen *erfolgreich* gefaltete 7501er gefunden - ebenfalls Run 0 aber andere Clones
> Das auf "8"-Cores und 6-Cores
> *Möglicherweise* ist es also *der Clone* der es abstürzen lässt



Möglich, vllt. hängt es aber auch mit dem System zusammen. Ich hab jemand gefunden der mehrere 7500er WUs erfolgreich gefaltet hat auch unter Linux.
Was hatten denn die anderen, die die 7501 erfolgreich gefaltet hatten für ein BS?

Oder es hängt irgendwie an der Anzahl der Kerne. Da hatte jemand Probleme -smp10, aber mit -smp12 soll es ohne Probleme gelaufen sein.

@Schmidde: Das Problem hatten Thosch und A.Meier-PS3 auch schon bemerkt, dass da ein sehr schlechtes PPD-Verhältnis. Vllt. wird da noch etwas geändert. Ich weiß sowieso nicht, wie sie auf den K-Factor kommen. Aber naja lässt sich sicher schlecht verhindern so etwas.
Deine WU sollte bei der TPF allerdings auch nur 20 Stunden brauchen.


----------



## Knutowskie (18. Juni 2011)

Schmidde schrieb:


> Gerade gesehen, die WU läuft mit dem a4 Core
> Ist das nicht der für die Einkernprozessoren?!


 Nein, ist nen SMP Core, zumindest lt hier: Cores - FaHWiki



p00nage schrieb:


> Ich? win7 mit VM Linux blöde ist halt immer das  pc 200km weit weg steht und ich erst montag nachmittag hin komm



Der Linux VM kannste doch nen ssh server verpassen. Dann kannste direkt von außen drauf zugreifen. Aber warum überhaupt Linux VM? Der SMP unter Win7 macht doch auch ordentlich radau...


----------



## Henninges (18. Juni 2011)

mal ein kurzes "hola" aus dem urlaub posten...

so schön kann entspannen sein...alcudia beach 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kubi-1988 (18. Juni 2011)

Knutowskie schrieb:


> Der Linux VM kannste doch nen ssh server verpassen. Dann kannste direkt von außen drauf zugreifen. Aber warum überhaupt Linux VM? Der SMP unter Win7 macht doch auch ordentlich radau...



Weil er selbst mit Linux in der VM noch mehr PPD schafft. Bei mir schafft er so etwa 17% PPD mehr mit Linux in der VM im Gegensatz zu WIN 7 64 bit beim normalen SMP. Kann aber auch nur daran liegen, dass er Core unter Linux im 64 Bit Modus und unter Win im 32 Bit Modus läuft. Den entsprechenden Thread im Foldingforum, wo ich das glaube ich gelesen haben, finde auf die schnelle nicht mehr.


----------



## mattinator (18. Juni 2011)

Henninges schrieb:


> so schön kann entspannen sein...alcudia beach
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Mann, was hast Du denn für'n sch... Wetter da ? So'n schöner Strand und solche häßlichen Wolken. Bei uns hier hat eigentlich jeden Tag schön die Sonne geschienen.


----------



## Knutowskie (19. Juni 2011)

kubi-1988 schrieb:


> Weil er selbst mit Linux in der VM noch mehr PPD schafft. Bei mir schafft er so etwa 17% PPD mehr mit Linux in der VM im Gegensatz zu WIN 7 64 bit beim normalen SMP. Kann aber auch nur daran liegen, dass er Core unter Linux im 64 Bit Modus und unter Win im 32 Bit Modus läuft. Den entsprechenden Thread im Foldingforum, wo ich das glaube ich gelesen haben, finde auf die schnelle nicht mehr.


 
Achso, ich dachte mit SMP2 ist das nativ schnell genug, als dass man ne VM aufsetzen müsste. Früher, beim SMP Vorgänger hatte ich ja auch ne VM laufen. Jedoch wurde dann gesagt, dass es mit der 2er nicht mehr nötig ist.
Hat jemand genaue Werte? Lohnt sich das wirklich immer noch ne VM aufzusetzen? Ich falte keine BIG-WUs...


----------



## kubi-1988 (19. Juni 2011)

Also meine Meinung ist ja. Zumindest wenn der Rechner nur faltet. Bei dem anderen hab ich nicht wirklich genaue Werte, außerdem kann es sein das die VM das normale Arbeiten, Surfen... stark behindert. Ich konnte nämlich nicht die Priorität der VM runtersetzen.

Viele Vergleichswerte kann ich dir nicht liefern, weil die WUs in der VM immer ungestört liefen und die meisten WUs unter Win7 als ich noch nebenbei etwas gemacht habe.

Win 7:

Min. Frametime: 5:26 Min
Avg. Frametime: 5:28 Min

Ubuntu 10.04 in VM:

Min. Frametime: 4:56 Min
Avg. Frametime: 4:59 Min

A.Meier-PS3 und ich haben je eine 7153 gefaltet. s. Stats Page Ganz vergleichen kann man es nicht, aber es macht schon etwas deutlich.

A.Meier-PS3 mit AMD Phenom II X6 Black 1090T@3,7 GHz:
Max. PPD: 13841
Avg. PPD: 11337
Win7 64 Bit+2 GPU-Clienten (2X GTX460)

Ich mit AMD Phenom II X4 955@3,7 GHz
Max. PPD: 11774
Avg. PPD: 11583
Linux in der VM sonst fast keine Last


----------



## Henninges (19. Juni 2011)

mattinator schrieb:


> Mann, was hast Du denn für'n sch... Wetter da ? So'n schöner Strand und solche häßlichen Wolken. Bei uns hier hat eigentlich jeden Tag schön die Sonne geschienen.



hab noch keine bilder auf dem netbook...musste mir das aus dem netz ziehen...weil es so herlich romantisch war, musste ich einfach posten... 

usb kabel sind eine feine sache, aber versuch mal hier auf der insel einen pc-schrauber zu finden der sowas verkauft...


----------



## The Ian (19. Juni 2011)

wie kann es sein, dass ich auf unter 9kppd sinke, obwohl mir fahmon 10,5 bescheinigt und mein rechner so wie immer faltet....??


----------



## kubi-1988 (19. Juni 2011)

Ich schätze mal bei deinem letzten Update waren 3 GPU-WUs mit je 494 Punkten dabei und die 4. WU war eine SMP mit 1258 Punkten. Hast du mit dem SMP immer so wenig Punkte?
Wenn ja hast du vllt. ein Problem mit dem Upload  und verlierst so Punkte. Musst du mal in den Logs schauen.
Falls es das nicht ist, fällt mir nur ein das du vllt. andere WUs bekommst. Hast du vllt. in vllt in letzter Zeit ein paar 7600, 7610 oder 7611er bekommen? Die bringen ziemlich wenig PPD. Obwohl dann würde der PPD-Wert in FahMon nicht stimmen.


----------



## The Ian (20. Juni 2011)

smp ist immer so langsam, da der nur auf nen unübertakteten 2kerner  läuft...aber scheint sich ja jetzt wieder zu normalisieren...ev doch mal  ne packung komische wus bekommen


----------



## Knutowskie (20. Juni 2011)

The Ian schrieb:


> wie kann es sein, dass ich auf unter 9kppd sinke, obwohl mir fahmon 10,5 bescheinigt und mein rechner so wie immer faltet....??


 Guck dir ma meine Stats an... Knutowskie - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats
Zur Zeit spielen die ganz schön mit uns... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sind so n paar Sachen dabei, wie die hier markierte. Gibt kaum Punkte und macht ordentlich warm in der Bude. Können die sowas nich im Winter machen???


----------



## Manicmanuel (20. Juni 2011)

Wir kratzen jetzt schon wieder an der 2 Mio /24 h Marke  macht mit bei der Sommersonnenwende


----------



## Knutowskie (20. Juni 2011)

jo, das OC Profil ist auf der CPU und GPU wieder an! zum Glück sind die Außentemps derzeit tragbar...


----------



## p00nage (20. Juni 2011)

In 2h läuft mein pc hfftl auch wieder


----------



## Manicmanuel (20. Juni 2011)

Knutowskie schrieb:


> jo, das OC Profil ist auf der CPU und GPU wieder an! zum Glück sind die Außentemps derzeit tragbar...


 
Hier regnet es auch schon fast den ganzen Tag lang. Zwar dem Rechner guttunende aber mir persönlich doch nicht all zu sehr gefallende Aussichten. Sommeranfang sieht anders aus, vorallem für Motorradfahrer...

Naja wird schon werden..


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Juni 2011)

Wie werden eigentlich die WU's innerhalb der einzelnen PC's auf die einzelnen Clienten verteilt, sprich wie wird verhindert das man die 100%-gleiche WU nochmal erhält wen man mit zwei GPU's am falten ist?
Zählt da nur die Maschiene-ID oder schauen sie sich die GPU an und können sogar zwei identische Karten voneinander unterscheiden?

Wen sie sogar zwei identische Karten voneinander unterscheiden können, könnte ich für beide 460er je eine seperate Falthalde einrichten, müsste einfach schauen das nicht zweimal die gleiche Maschiene-ID gleichzeitig am falten ist.


----------



## mattinator (20. Juni 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wie werden eigentlich die WU's innerhalb der einzelnen PC's auf die einzelnen Clienten verteilt, sprich wie wird verhindert das man die 100%-gleiche WU nochmal erhält wen man mit zwei GPU's am falten ist?


 
Die Clients holen sich die Units von den Work-Servern und diejenigen, die schon mal geholt wurden, werden nicht mehr zur Verfürgung gestellt. Soweit die Theorie, allerdings gab es bei mir immer wieder den Fall, dass beide Clients dasselbe Projekt gefaltet haben. Das letzte mal ist gar nicht so lange her. Scheint gehäuft aufzutreten, wenn die Clients die Projekte zeitlich nahezu synchron beginnen.


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Juni 2011)

mattinator schrieb:


> Scheint gehäuft aufzutreten, wenn die Clients die Projekte zeitlich nahezu synchron beginnen.



Tatsächlich ist es so, dass ich immer auf einen zeitlichen Zwischenraum achte - sofern 2 "gleichrangige" Grafikkarten im selben System arbeiten


----------



## mattinator (20. Juni 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Tatsächlich ist es so, dass ich immer auf einen zeitlichen Zwischenraum achte


Wie steuerst Du das, wenn die Clients durchlaufen ? Bei mir ist das irgendwann mittendrin passiert. Meine Frau sagt schon immer, ich soll mal Lotto spielen.


----------



## p00nage (20. Juni 2011)

also meine Linux Vm will wieder anscheinend nicht laufen :-!
und hab auch keine Zeit mich darum wirklich zu kümmern...

edit: habs anscheinend zum laufen gebracht, ma schaun wie lange ...


----------



## Thosch (21. Juni 2011)

Moin @ all.
Weil ich gerade bei mir wieder gesehen habe, das WUs mit "Run 0" die "schlechten" sein sollen (bei Diskussion wg. den 76er WUs) stimmt m.E. nicht. Denn ich habe schon einige davon gehabt mit eben dieser Null und die liefen "normal", zumind. auf meinem System.


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Juni 2011)

mattinator schrieb:


> Wie steuerst Du das, wenn die Clients durchlaufen ?


 
Indem ich zu Beginn die Clienten zeitversetzt starte und, falls notwendig, einen von ihnen auch mal anhalte wenn sie sich (was sehr selten vorkommt) mal zu nahe kommen



Thosch schrieb:


> Moin @ all.
> Weil ich gerade bei mir wieder gesehen habe, das WUs mit "Run 0" die "schlechten" sein sollen (bei Diskussion wg. den 76er WUs) stimmt m.E. nicht. Denn ich habe schon einige davon gehabt mit eben dieser Null und die liefen "normal", zumind. auf meinem System.



Ja, da hast du wohl recht - siehe auch hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...-folding-home-thread-ii-1691.html#post3106770


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Juni 2011)

Ich habe momentan wieder Probleme mit den GPU-WU-Upload: Gestern und heute Morgen war eine der 460 und die 450 nicht im Stande ihre WU's hochzuladen > dadurch gingen wiedereinmal rund 5h-Faltzeit durch Untätigkeit den Bach runter. 
Da ich heute Morgen keine Zeit hatte weiter nach dem Problem zu schauen hab ich ne zweite Falthalde in auf dem Grossen in Betrieb genommen um das zu kompensieren, beim Faltserver kann ich nur hoffen.


----------



## Malkolm (21. Juni 2011)

Du könntest ja mal testweise auf den 7er client umsteigen für die GPUs. Der faltet munter weiter eine neue WU, auch wenn die alte WU noch nicht gesendet werden konnte.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Juni 2011)

Malkolm schrieb:


> Du könntest ja mal testweise auf den 7er client umsteigen für die GPUs. Der faltet munter weiter eine neue WU, auch wenn die alte WU noch nicht gesendet werden konnte.


Vom V7 lass ich momentan die Finger, sehe momentan für mich keinen wirklichen Grund zu wechseln.

Hab ihn mal auf dem Faltserver ausprobiert, aber aber das Ergebnis war alles andere als berauschend.

Falls das mit dem Upload ausartet werd ich wohl ganz einfach permanet mit 2-3 Clienten zeitlich versetzt auf den GPU's fallten > falls einer Probleme kriegt falten immer noch die anderen Clienten und wen das auch nicht hinhaut kann ich immernoch auf Halde falten.


So wie es momentan aussieht funktioniert der Upload wieder ganz normal.


----------



## mattinator (21. Juni 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Indem ich zu Beginn die Clienten zeitversetzt starte und, falls notwendig, einen von ihnen auch mal anhalte wenn sie sich (was sehr selten vorkommt) mal zu nahe kommen


 
Also regelmäßig nachschauen, die Zeit finde ich tagsüber nicht wirklich.



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> dadurch gingen wiedereinmal  rund 5h-Faltzeit durch Untätigkeit den Bach runter.


 
Verstehe ich nicht, bei mir hat er nach ein paar Minuten die Upload-Versuche erstmal aufgegeben und neue Projekte geladen (wenn die Server verfügbar waren). Danach versucht es der 6-er Client dann in größeren Abständen immer wieder.


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Juni 2011)

mattinator schrieb:


> Verstehe ich nicht, bei mir hat er nach ein paar Minuten die Upload-Versuche erstmal aufgegeben und neue Projekte geladen (wenn die Server verfügbar waren). Danach versucht es der 6-er Client dann in größeren Abständen immer wieder.



Ja, so ist das eigentlich auch bei mir ...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Juni 2011)

So wie ihr das beschreibt sollte es auch sein, ist es aber leider nicht. 
Für mich sieht das Ganze so aus als ob der Client hängen bleibt und nicht weitermacht. Hier ein kleiner Auszug aus der Fahlog der GTX460 von heute morgen:


> [02:18:03] Completed 49999999 out of 50000000 steps (100%).
> [02:18:03] Finished fah_main
> [02:18:03]
> [02:18:03] Successful run
> ...


Den Client Shutdown hab ich mit Ctrl+C ausgelöst und den Clienten sofort wieder gestartet.

Die GTS450 war diese Nacht von 0:55 bis 3:32 nicht am falten. Gestern das gleiche Spiel: GTX460 16:50-17:57, GTS450 16:51-17:57


Wie bereits erwähnd, die zweite 460 ist davon nicht betroffen.


----------



## mattinator (21. Juni 2011)

An Deinem Log-Auszug ist das Problem aber nicht erkennbar. Die Unit war ca. 02:18 Uhr UTC fertig:


> [02:18:17] Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
> [02:18:20] CoreStatus = 64 (100)
> [02:18:20] Sending work to server
> [02:18:20] Project: 6806 (Run 3608, Clone 1, Gen 44)
> ...



Du hast nach ca. 6 Sekunden (!?) erfolglosen Upload-Versuchen den Client unterbrochen und lt. Log erst ca. 1 Stunde 9 Minuten später wieder gestartet. Bist Du sicher, dass alle Clients in einem eigenen Work-Directory laufen ?


> Launch directory: C:\FAH-GPU 3
> Executable: C:\FAH-GPU 3\Folding@home.exe
> Arguments: -gpu 1 -local -advmethods


Das sieht fast so aus, als ob das Protokoll von mehreren Clients "gemixt" wird. Prüf mal das Startverzeichnis in Deinen Client-Verknüpfungen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Juni 2011)

mattinator schrieb:


> An Deinem Log-Auszug ist das Problem aber nicht erkennbar. Die Unit war ca. 02:18 Uhr UTC fertig:
> 
> 
> Du hast nach ca. 6 Sekunden (!?) erfolglosen Upload-Versuchen den Client unterbrochen und lt. Log erst ca. 1 Stunde 9 Minuten später wieder gestartet. Bist Du sicher, dass alle Clients in einem eigenen Work-Directory laufen ?


Nene, der ist schon beim ersten Versuch da hängen geblieben und ich hab ihn neugestartet kaum hatte ich es gemerkt > Unterbruch durch mein Eingreifen sind allerhöchstens 10 Sekunden. Er hat wärend dieser guten Stunde auch keine Einträge mehr gemacht in die Fahlog.

Bei den anderen Hängern sind je nach dem erst nach dem 4 Versuch.



mattinator schrieb:


> Das sieht fast so aus, als ob das Protokoll von mehreren Clients "gemixt" wird. Prüf mal das Startverzeichnis in Deinen Client-Verknüpfungen.


Was meinst du mit "gemixt"?
Fallst du irritiert bist von der "3", ich habe im Namen der GPU-Clienten ihre Maschiene-ID-Nummer drin, in unserem Fall eben die 3 > so halte ich die beiden GPU-Clienten auseinander.


----------



## PCGHGS (22. Juni 2011)

Ich hab das gleiche Problem wie A.Meier-PS3


----------



## p00nage (22. Juni 2011)

An was kann es liegen das mein PC nach Bluescreen nicht neu startet ? in win7 ist es eingestellt das er nach 30sec neu starten soll, macht er aber nicht... dann hätte ich wenigstens die möglichkeit die clients von daheim aus neu zu starten


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Juni 2011)

PCGHGS schrieb:


> Ich hab das gleiche Problem wie A.Meier-PS3


 
@ Beide (A.Meier-PS3 und PCGHGS)
Ich verstehe den Fehler gerade noch nicht

Hier ein Bild von meinem letzten "Upload-Hickup" - so sollte es eigentlich aussehen


```
[SIZE=2][21:10:58] Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][21:11:01] CoreStatus = 64 (100)[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][21:11:01] Sending work to server[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][21:11:01] Project: 6800 (Run 18339, Clone 0, Gen 29)[/SIZE]
 
 
[SIZE=2][21:11:01] + Attempting to send results [June 17 21:11:01 UTC][/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][21:11:01] Gpu type=3 species=21.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][21:11:02] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][21:11:02] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][21:11:02]     (171.64.65.64:8080)[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][21:11:02] + Retrying using alternative port[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][21:11:04] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][21:11:04] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][21:11:04]     (171.64.65.64:80)[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][21:11:04] - Error: Could not transmit unit 08 (completed June 17) to work server.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][21:11:04]   Keeping unit 08 in queue.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][21:11:04] Project: 6800 (Run 18339, Clone 0, Gen 29)[/SIZE]
 
 
[SIZE=2][21:11:04] + Attempting to send results [June 17 21:11:04 UTC][/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][21:11:04] Gpu type=3 species=21.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][21:11:06] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][21:11:06] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][21:11:06]     (171.64.65.64:8080)[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][21:11:06] + Retrying using alternative port[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][21:11:08] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][21:11:08] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][21:11:08]     (171.64.65.64:80)[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][21:11:08] - Error: Could not transmit unit 08 (completed June 17) to work server.[/SIZE]
 
 
[SIZE=2][21:11:08] + Attempting to send results [June 17 21:11:08 UTC][/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][21:11:08] Gpu type=3 species=21.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][21:21:10] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][21:21:10] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][21:21:10]     (171.67.108.26:8080)[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][21:21:10] + Retrying using alternative port[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][21:21:12] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][21:21:12] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][21:21:12]     (171.67.108.26:80)[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][21:21:12]   Could not transmit unit 08 to Collection server; keeping in queue.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][21:21:12] - Preparing to get new work unit...[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][21:21:12] Cleaning up work directory[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][21:21:12] + Attempting to get work packet[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][21:21:12] Gpu type=3 species=21.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][21:21:12] - Connecting to assignment server[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][21:21:13] - Successful: assigned to (171.67.108.32).[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][21:21:13] + News From Folding@Home: Welcome to Folding@Home[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][21:21:13] Loaded queue successfully.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][21:21:13] Gpu type=3 species=21.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][21:21:14] Project: 6800 (Run 18339, Clone 0, Gen 29)[/SIZE]
 
 
[SIZE=2][21:21:14] + Attempting to send results [June 17 21:21:14 UTC][/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][21:21:14] Gpu type=3 species=21.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][21:21:16] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][21:21:16] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][21:21:16]     (171.64.65.64:8080)[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][21:21:16] + Retrying using alternative port[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][21:21:17] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][21:21:17] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][21:21:17]     (171.64.65.64:80)[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][21:21:17] - Error: Could not transmit unit 08 (completed June 17) to work server.[/SIZE]
 
 
[SIZE=2][21:21:17] + Attempting to send results [June 17 21:21:17 UTC][/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][21:21:17] Gpu type=3 species=21.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][21:23:56] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][21:23:56] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][21:23:56]     (171.67.108.26:8080)[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][21:23:56] + Retrying using alternative port[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][21:23:57] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][21:23:57] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][21:23:57]     (171.67.108.26:80)[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][21:23:57]   Could not transmit unit 08 to Collection server; keeping in queue.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][21:23:57] + Closed connections[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][21:23:57] [/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][21:23:57] + Processing work unit[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][21:23:57] Core required: FahCore_15.exe[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][21:23:57] Core found.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][21:23:57] Working on queue slot 09 [June 17 21:23:57 UTC][/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][21:23:57] + Working ...[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][21:23:58] [/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][21:23:58] *------------------------------*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][21:23:58] Folding@Home GPU Core[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][21:23:58] Version 2.15 (Tue Nov 16 09:05:18 PST 2010)[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][21:23:58] [/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][21:23:58] Build host: SimbiosNvdWin7[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][21:23:58] Board Type: NVIDIA/CUDA[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][21:23:58] Core      : x=15[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][21:23:58]  Window's signal control handler registered.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][21:23:58] Preparing to commence simulation[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][21:23:58] - Looking at optimizations...[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][21:23:58] DeleteFrameFiles: successfully deleted file=work/wudata_09.ckp[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][21:23:58] - Created dyn[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][21:23:58] - Files status OK[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][21:23:58] sizeof(CORE_PACKET_HDR) = 512 file=<>[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][21:23:58] - Expanded 18944 -> 76495 (decompressed 403.7 percent)[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][21:23:58] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=18944 data_size=76495, decompressed_data_size=76495 diff=0[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][21:23:58] - Digital signature verified[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][21:23:58] [/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][21:23:58] Project: 11228 (Run 2, Clone 71, Gen 34)[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][21:23:58] [/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][21:23:58] Assembly optimizations on if available.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][21:23:58] Entering M.D.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][21:24:00] Tpr hash work/wudata_09.tpr:  469755777 3199319680 3535063980 3203382003 637914983[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][21:24:00] Working on 264 Fs_coil[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][21:24:00] Client config found, loading data.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][21:24:00] Starting GUI Server[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][21:24:00] Setting checkpoint frequency: 500000[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][21:24:00] Setting checkpoint frequency: 500000[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][21:24:44] Completed    500000 out of 50000000 steps (1%).[/SIZE]
```
 
Wie man sehen kann hat der Client nach rund 12 Minuten von sich aus weitergemacht


----------



## Knutowskie (22. Juni 2011)

Ich grüße aus dem Krankenhaus! Ich hoffe meine PPD brechen nicht zu sehr ein derweil ich nicht da bin. zum Glück gibts den Teamviewer jetzt auch für android... vielleicht kann ich morgen wieder heeme.


----------



## Z28LET (22. Juni 2011)

Gute Besserung bis dahin!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Juni 2011)

@Bumblebee: Das Problem ist eben das er hängen bleibt und nicht selbständig sich eine neue WU holt und folglich auch nicht weiter versucht die Fertige hochzuladen > um das zu machen, muss ich den Clienten beenden und neustarten.

Ich weiss, in der Fahlog sieht es danach aus als hätte ich den Clienten um 2:18 beendet und erst um 3:27 wieder gestartet, aber dem ist eben leider nicht so. 

@Knutowskie: Gute Besserung.


----------



## acer86 (22. Juni 2011)

@Knutowskie: von mir auch eine Gute Besserung


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Juni 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @Bumblebee: Das Problem ist eben das er hängen bleibt und nicht selbständig sich eine neue WU holt und folglich auch nicht weiter versucht die Fertige hochzuladen > um das zu machen, muss ich den Clienten beenden und neustarten.



Ja, ja, schon klar - bloss eine *Erklärung* habe ich dafür (noch) nicht



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @Knutowskie: Gute Besserung.


 
.. Natürlich auch von mir


----------



## acer86 (22. Juni 2011)

@A.Meier

hast du auf den Rechner die Halde ?

könnte es vielleicht daran liegen das es durch die Halde zu den Problem kommt das du keine neue wu bekommst z.b. zu viele Wu´s an die Gleiche IP?
oder hattest du das vorher schon mal?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Juni 2011)

@acer86: Das Problem tritt immer dann auf wen nur ein Client pro Karte am falten ist. Soweit ich mich errinnern kann trat das Problem noch nie auf wen die Halde in Betrieb war und ich mache immer nach dem Haldenfalten sicherheitshalber einen Neustart des Rechners.

Jetzt gerade tratt das Problem wieder auf dem Faltserver auf und die GTS450 faltete rund 30min nicht.


----------



## PCGHGS (22. Juni 2011)

Jetzt ist das Problem wieder da 

```
[15:53:29] Completed  49999999 out of 50000000 steps (100%).
[15:53:29] Finished fah_main
[15:53:29] 
[15:53:29] Successful run
[15:53:29] DynamicWrapper: Finished Work Unit: sleep=10000
[15:53:39] Reserved 2479552 bytes for xtc file; Cosm status=0
[15:53:39] Allocated 2479552 bytes for xtc file
[15:53:39] - Reading up to 2479552 from "work/wudata_07.xtc": Read 2479552
[15:53:39] Read 2479552 bytes from xtc file; available packet space=783950912
[15:53:40] xtc file hash check passed.
[15:53:40] Reserved 76680 76680 783950912 bytes for arc file=<work/wudata_07.trr> Cosm status=0
[15:53:40] Allocated 76680 bytes for arc file
[15:53:40] - Reading up to 76680 from "work/wudata_07.trr": Read 76680
[15:53:40] Read 76680 bytes from arc file; available packet space=783874232
[15:53:40] trr file hash check passed.
[15:53:40] Allocated 544 bytes for edr file
[15:53:40] Read bedfile
[15:53:40] edr file hash check passed.
[15:53:40] Allocated 120111 bytes for logfile
[15:53:40] Read logfile
[15:53:40] GuardedRun: success in DynamicWrapper
[15:53:40] GuardedRun: done
[15:53:40] Run: GuardedRun completed.
[15:53:41] + Opened results file
[15:53:41] - Writing 2677399 bytes of core data to disk...
[15:53:42] Done: 2676887 -> 2520574 (compressed to 94.1 percent)
[15:53:42]   ... Done.
[15:53:42] DeleteFrameFiles: successfully deleted file=work/wudata_07.ckp
[15:53:43] Shutting down core 
[15:53:43] 
[15:53:43] Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
[15:53:47] CoreStatus = 64 (100)
[15:53:47] Sending work to server
[15:53:47] Project: 6806 (Run 717, Clone 2, Gen 44)


[15:53:47] + Attempting to send results [June 22 15:53:47 UTC]
[15:53:47] Gpu type=3 species=21.
[15:53:56] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[15:53:56] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)
[15:53:56]     (171.64.65.64:8080)
[15:53:56] + Retrying using alternative port
[15:53:58] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[15:53:58] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)
[15:53:58]     (171.64.65.64:80)
[15:53:58] - Error: Could not transmit unit 07 (completed June 22) to work server.
[15:53:58]   Keeping unit 07 in queue.
[15:53:58] Project: 6806 (Run 717, Clone 2, Gen 44)


[15:53:58] + Attempting to send results [June 22 15:53:58 UTC]
[15:53:58] Gpu type=3 species=21.
[15:54:00] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[15:54:00] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)
[15:54:00]     (171.64.65.64:8080)
[15:54:00] + Retrying using alternative port
[15:54:02] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[15:54:02] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)
[15:54:02]     (171.64.65.64:80)
[15:54:02] - Error: Could not transmit unit 07 (completed June 22) to work server.


[15:54:02] + Attempting to send results [June 22 15:54:02 UTC]
[15:54:02] Gpu type=3 species=21.
```
mindestens 2h hat die GTS 450 nicht mehr gefaltet 
GPU 3 tray Client (6.32)


----------



## LuXTuX (22. Juni 2011)

joa, das habe ich im moment auch, dauert mitunter ewig, bis da was passiert -.-
oder eben den clienten neustarten


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Juni 2011)

Versteh ich das richtig??

Um 17:53:43 hat er die vorherige WU beendet ==> [15:53:43] Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
Bis 17:54:02 hat er versucht zu übermitteln ===> [15:54:02] - Error: Could not transmit unit 07 (completed June 22) to work server.

... und danach ist er* stehen geblieben*


----------



## PCGHGS (22. Juni 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Versteh ich das richtig??
> 
> Um 17:53:43 hat er die vorherige WU beendet ==> [15:53:43] Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
> Bis 17:54:02 hat er versucht zu übermitteln ===> [15:54:02] - Error: Could not transmit unit 07 (completed June 22) to work server.
> ...


 


Das Problem habe ich seit 3 Wochen 
Ich hab jetzt mal den aktuellen Client (6,41) installiert, vielleicht habe ich das Problem denn nicht mehr


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Juni 2011)

PCGHGS schrieb:


> Das Problem habe ich seit 3 Wochen
> Ich hab jetzt mal den aktuellen Client (6,41) installiert, vielleicht habe ich das Problem denn nicht mehr


100% Dito


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Juni 2011)

Na da bin ich mal gespannt ob und was 6.41 bei euch bringt


----------



## mattinator (22. Juni 2011)

@Knutowskie: Beste Genesungswünsche auch von mir.



PCGHGS schrieb:


> ```
> [15:54:02] + Attempting to send results [June 22 15:54:02 UTC]
> [15:54:02] Gpu type=3 species=21.
> ```
> mindestens 2h hat die GTS 450 nicht mehr gefaltet


 
Verstehe ich nicht:

Dein Post ist von 18:45 Uhr (MESZ), der letzte Eintrag in Deinem Log von 15:54:02 UTC (!). Wie kann die Karte da 2 h Pause gemacht haben, MESZ und UTC allein sind doch schon 2 h auseinander ? Die Pause ist nach meiner Rechnung knapp 50 Minuten. Habt Ihr mal die CPU- und GPU-Last während dieser "Aussetzer" geprüft ?


----------



## nfsgame (22. Juni 2011)

Knutowskie schrieb:


> Ich grüße aus dem Krankenhaus! Ich hoffe meine PPD brechen nicht zu sehr ein derweil ich nicht da bin. zum Glück gibts den Teamviewer jetzt auch für android... vielleicht kann ich morgen wieder heeme.


 
Gute Besserung!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Juni 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Na da bin ich mal gespannt ob und was 6.41 bei euch bringt


Auf dem bin ich schon lange und hab da die Probleme. 



mattinator schrieb:


> Habt Ihr mal die CPU- und GPU-Last während dieser "Aussetzer" geprüft ?


CPU-Last durch SMP 100%
GPU 0% wärend dieser Aussetzter.


So, wird Zeit die Falthalden zu leeren.


----------



## mattinator (22. Juni 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> CPU-Last durch SMP 100%
> GPU 0% wärend dieser Aussetzter.


 
Und die konkrete CPU-Last des GPU-Cients ? SMP-Client mal angehalten, Protokollierung des GPU-Clients erhöht (Option -verbosity 9) ?


----------



## PCGHGS (22. Juni 2011)

mattinator schrieb:


> @Knutowskie: Beste Genesungswünsche auch von mir.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 1) 18:37 Uhr habe ich das erst entdeckt
2) Irrtum meinerseits 
3) Hast recht  (Denken und ein leerer Magen sind keine gute Kombination)
4a) Mein X2 220 faltet nicht 
 b) kein Aussetzter gefunden beim X6 (5 Kerne falten nur)

@Knutowski
Gute Besserung


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Juni 2011)

mattinator schrieb:


> Und die konkrete CPU-Last des GPU-Cients ? SMP-Client mal angehalten, Protokollierung des GPU-Clients erhöht (Option -verbosity 9) ?


So genau hab ich es noch nicht gemacht. 

Hab jetzt allen drei GPU's die -verbosity 9 angehängt, genaue Daten kommen beim nächsten Ausfall.


----------



## The Ian (23. Juni 2011)

hab mal ne bitte.....könntet ihr es unterlassen mich wieder aus der top 50 zu falten? man kommt sich da so schlecht vor, obwohl man seit ewigkeiten 24/7 faltet
als alternative nehme ich gerne hardwarespenden entgegen xD


----------



## chris1995 (23. Juni 2011)

Ich hatte glück das uns das unwetter nicht so stark getroffen hat, zum glück nur sturm und regen
Link: Landkreis: Videos dokumentieren Gewitterschäden - Bayern - News - Rosenheim24.de
Jetzt kann wieder weitergefaltet werden!
Ist ja angenehm kühl!
MfG Chris


----------



## acer86 (23. Juni 2011)

The Ian schrieb:


> hab mal ne bitte.....könntet ihr es unterlassen mich wieder aus der top 50 zu falten? man kommt sich da so schlecht vor, obwohl man seit ewigkeiten 24/7 faltet
> als alternative nehme ich gerne hardwarespenden entgegen xD


 
wie stellst du dir das genau vor? Bumble in den Urlaub schicken 

nee Spaß beiseite  wir haben alle hier klein Angefangen, z.b. vor ein Jahr hab ich auch nur 2500PPD gemacht mit ner ATI 4850 und den GPU2 Client ist schon richtig das es ein manchmal ärgert das man ständig überhohlt wird vor allem wen man 24/7 faltet, aber unterm strich geht es hier ja um die Forschung und da zählt jeder Beitrag 

könnte dir ein GTX460 von Zotac anbieten mit 1GB ram für 120Euro oder mit GPU only kühler für 140Euro, läuft stabil ohne Spannungserhöhung mit 900Mhz und macht 12100PPD bei ner 6805er Wu


----------



## Knutowskie (23. Juni 2011)

Hey Leute!
Danke für eure Anteilnahme! Ich bin wieder zuhause... Ich wurde förmlich rausgeworfen... akkuter Bettenmangel. Die haben mich quasi einej Tag nach der OP wieder vor die Türe gesetzt.
Ein Gutes hats: Mein Internet ging aufgrund der Unwetter nicht und ich jusste mich neu einwählen, was per Fernwartung ja nicht ging. So kommen wenigstens wieder PPD bei rum.

Scheiß Gesundheitsversorgung in Deutschland...

lg Knutowskie


----------



## PCGHGS (23. Juni 2011)

The Ian schrieb:


> hab mal ne bitte.....könntet ihr es unterlassen mich wieder aus der top 50 zu falten? man kommt sich da so schlecht vor, obwohl man seit *ewigkeiten 24/7 faltet*
> als alternative nehme ich gerne hardwarespenden entgegen xD


 deine GTX 285 ist nicht gerade effizient (PPD/Watt)


----------



## p00nage (23. Juni 2011)

PCGHGS schrieb:


> deine GTX 285 ist nicht gerade effizient (PPD/Watt)


 
jo da lohnt sich fast sich was anderes zu kaufen und damit 24/7 zu falten 



Knutowskie schrieb:


> Hey Leute!
> Danke für eure Anteilnahme! Ich bin wieder zuhause... Ich wurde förmlich rausgeworfen... akkuter Bettenmangel. Die haben mich quasi einej Tag nach der OP wieder vor die Türe gesetzt.
> Ein Gutes hats: Mein Internet ging aufgrund der Unwetter nicht und ich jusste mich neu einwählen, was per Fernwartung ja nicht ging. So kommen wenigstens wieder PPD bei rum.
> 
> ...


 
Gute Besserung


----------



## The Ian (24. Juni 2011)

in anbetracht dessen, dass ich ne stromflat hab soll mich mal die ineffizienz meiner harware nicht stören^^
und nur etwas kaufen um damit zu falten lässt mein studenten budget momentan nicht zu (zumal zu diesem budget auch noch ne freundin kommt...was dass heißt wisst ihr ja ev.)...war ja auch eher als spass gemeint...mir geht der wissenschaftliche zugewinn meiner rechnerkraft bei weitem vor irgendwelchen punkten und plazierungen...ich bin überaus froh, dass mein rechner sehr stabil läuft und keine zicken macht...der nächste hardwarewechsel wird wohl noch ne ganze weile auf sich warten lassen, wenn ich mit studium fertig bin und mal kohle scheffel oder wenn ich wiedererwarten doch mal geld über hab


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Juni 2011)

.... 24 Stunden ohne einen einzigen Post hier ....
 soll ich das bei http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/folding-home-pcgh-team-70335/119786-eine-wuerdigung.html eintragen 

Ist ja schliesslich auch eine Art von Rekord 

Nachtrag: Offenbar hat sich EOc von uns anstecken lassen - schon seit 6 Stunden keine Punkte mehr ...


----------



## Schmicki (25. Juni 2011)

Bumble, hast du dich schon einsam gefühlt? 

Ich hatte heute schon einen Schock bekommen, da warte ich auf die Gutschrift meiner BIG und nix passiert. 

Dann habe ich entdeckt, dass heute noch keiner Punkte bekommen hat. Stanford arbeitet offensichtlich mal wieder am Statssystem (Folding@home).


----------



## Henninges (25. Juni 2011)

moinsen bee...

alle verfallen der lethargie des sommers...


----------



## Schmicki (25. Juni 2011)

Henninges schrieb:


> alle verfallen der lethargie des sommers...



Welcher Sommer? Bei uns gibt es nur Regen, unterbrochen von noch mehr Regen! Besonders warm ist es auch nicht. Der Falter freut sich natürlich, der kommt bei den Temperaturen nicht ins Schwitzen! 

Soviel zum Sommeranfang!


----------



## mattinator (25. Juni 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Nachtrag: Offenbar hat sich EOc von uns anstecken lassen - schon seit 6 Stunden keine Punkte mehr ...


 
Du hast meine Frage im voraus beantwortet, kannst wohl Gedanken lesen ?


----------



## Henninges (25. Juni 2011)

@schmicki : warum meinst du "spuckt" der smiley ?


----------



## trucker1963 (25. Juni 2011)

Henninges schrieb:
			
		

> moinsen bee...
> 
> alle verfallen der lethargie des sommers...



Bin auch gerade im Urlaub,deshalb z.Z. keine Punkte von mir.Muss nach meiner letzten Stromrechnung erst nur noch Minibrötchen beim Falten backen,leider.
Schöne Urlaubsgrüsse aus der Sächsischen Schweiz an alle.


----------



## Henninges (25. Juni 2011)

schönen urlaub trucker...


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Juni 2011)

```
diverse Antworten
```
 
Na bitte, geht doch 

@Sommer; morgen sagt die Voraussage für die Schweiz rund 30°; Montag bis 33° 

@trucker; schönen Urlaub..  aber danach wird aufgeholt


----------



## Henninges (25. Juni 2011)

same here...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Juni 2011)

Wie nennt sich das? 
Man stellt alles auf den grossen Lauschangriff ein und die Clienten arbeiten so wie sie sollten. 
Der Vorführeffekt?  Mir soll's recht sein. 


@Sommer: Ich persönlich hätte nichts gegen 10° weniger, gehöre leider zu denen die sehr schnell schwitzen und leider ist auch unsere Produktionshalle in der Firma alles andere als gut isoliert, darum laufe ich in der Firma auch schon seit 3 Monaten in kurzen Hosen rum. 
Ps: Maschiene, die die Produktionshalle aufheizen gibt es kaum, sofern die überhaupt ins Gewicht fallen.




Bumblebee schrieb:


> @trucker; schönen Urlaub..  aber danach wird aufgeholt


Dito 

Wän ich auch schon Urblaub hätte , aber bis da sind es noch 7 Wochen.


----------



## mattinator (25. Juni 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ps: Maschiene, die die Produktionshalle aufheizen gibt es kaum, sofern die überhaupt ins Gewicht fallen.


 
Meinst Du *Ma*[eine] *Schiene* oder Maschine ?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Juni 2011)

mattinator schrieb:


> Meinst Du *Ma*[eine] *Schiene* oder Maschine ?


Maschinen.


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Juni 2011)

Nun.... 9am CDT und immer noch keine Punkte 

Und Stanford sagt (seit *update started at Sat Jun 25 01:00:01 UTC 2011 (Fri Jun 24 18:00:01 PDT 2011*)
..... "External access to the Folding@home stats server is currently not available in order to expedite the stats input process, which we expect to take about five minutes."


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Juni 2011)

So lange die Punkte nachgereicht werden, ist es nur nervig aber nicht schlimm, oder?


----------



## Knutowskie (25. Juni 2011)

so isses. Wenn nur der externe Zugriff nicht funzt, kommt das sicher später wieder in Ordnung, solange intern alles läuft. Hab mich schon über den Absturz im Graphen gewundert...


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Juni 2011)

12pm CDT ==> 1,417,529 auf einen Schlag für das Team  - jetzt gefällt es mir wieder 

Mehr noch - ist ein sehr guter Wert für die erst Hälfte


----------



## shorty71 (26. Juni 2011)

So, mein Faltserver ist wieder online (nach gewissen stabilitätsproblemen). Das neue SB faltet auch mal ne Big, um zu schauen, was dabei rum kommt. Was ich schon sagen kann ist, das das Gulfi-System gerade mal 220 Watt zieht (CPUonly, Bigs), bei ca. 51000 PPD.


----------



## Bumblebee (26. Juni 2011)

Hört sich gut an - shorty71 - fold on


----------



## mattinator (26. Juni 2011)

shorty71 schrieb:


> Was ich schon sagen kann ist, das das Gulfi-System gerade mal 220 Watt zieht (CPUonly, Bigs), bei ca. 51000 PPD.


 
Das ist wirklich schön für Dich, aber manchmal sind die PPD / Verbrauchswerte für uns alte CPU- + GPU-Falter schon etwas deprimierend. Nichtsdestotrotz geben wir weiterhin unser Bestes.


----------



## Henninges (26. Juni 2011)

sign !


----------



## shorty71 (26. Juni 2011)

Ich will niemandem im Team auf den Schlips treten, auch "alte" Falter haben ihre Daseinsberechtigung. Jeder einzelne beschissene Punkt bringt das Team und die Forschung weiter .


----------



## mattinator (26. Juni 2011)

shorty71 schrieb:


> Ich will niemandem im Team auf den Schlips treten


 
So habe ich das auch nicht gesehen, happy folding.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. Juni 2011)

shorty71 schrieb:


> auch "alte" Falter haben ihre Daseinsberechtigung.


Ab wan zählt man zur alten Garde?


----------



## mattinator (26. Juni 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ab wan zählt man zur alten Garde?


 
Wenn die Hardware-Platform mind. eine Generation zurückliegt.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. Juni 2011)

mattinator schrieb:


> Wenn die Hardware-Platform mind. eine Generation zurückliegt.


Schade, ich dachte seit min. 3 Jahren beim Team dabei zusein reicht.


----------



## mattinator (26. Juni 2011)

War ja nur meine Interpretation, vllt. gibt es auch andere Maßstäbe.


----------



## nfsgame (26. Juni 2011)

mattinator schrieb:


> Wenn die Hardware-Platform mind. eine Generation zurückliegt.


 
Wo bin ich denn dann mit nem C2D und ner Quadro FX140NVS (Basis ist ne GF8xxx) ?


----------



## mattinator (26. Juni 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Wo bin ich denn dann mit nem C2D und ner Quadro FX140NVS (Basis ist ne GF8xxx) ?


 
Hinterm Mond.


----------



## nfsgame (26. Juni 2011)

Dachte ich mir schon ...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. Juni 2011)

Eigendlich wollte ich ja ab morgen wieder zu meinem normalen Faltrythmus übergehen, aber wenn es Morgen früh immernoch P1**** verteilt werden, werd ich wohl noch ein bis'chen länger 24/7 falten.


----------



## T0M@0 (27. Juni 2011)

Viel zu warm


----------



## nichtraucher91 (27. Juni 2011)

was hast du denn? ich habe 24,8°C in meinem Zimmer xD


----------



## acer86 (27. Juni 2011)

20,8C° im zimmer,  1m beton Wand sei dank  
und 28,3C° draußen


----------



## T0M@0 (27. Juni 2011)

30 drinne


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Juni 2011)

Hab jetzt um die 29° im Zimmer > Mora sei dank  bewegen sich die Temps im falttauglichem Bereich :
GTS450 und SU2300: je 45°
1090t: 49°
1. GTX460: 53°
2. GTX460: 58°


----------



## tom7 (27. Juni 2011)

Temperatur im Zimmer um fast 2400 Uhr: 28°C...
Gtx 460: 66° Lukü
QX9650: bis zu 54° Lukü

Temps gehen also noch, nur mir is ganz schön warm zum Glück is das Bier kalt!!

Gruß


----------



## p00nage (28. Juni 2011)

Ich hab Zimmertemp: 25,6°C
Wassertemp : 30.6°C
Cpu: 49-55°C Kerntemp


----------



## nichtraucher91 (28. Juni 2011)

schule - klimatisiert - 23°C - außen 32° xD


----------



## The Ian (28. Juni 2011)

wasn das....kein hitze frei bei euch??


----------



## nfsgame (28. Juni 2011)

Also wir durften um 11:20Uhr den Weg nach Hause antreten .


----------



## nichtraucher91 (28. Juni 2011)

hitzefrei haben wir seit 12:00
Wenns gut läuft sitze ich aber noch bis 17:00 hier. Wenns schlecht läuft bis 20:00 oder noch später...
Abiturkomitee /Zeitung is was tolles -_-


----------



## LuXTuX (28. Juni 2011)

Zimmer: 27.7°C
Rechner1:
CPU:39°C (idle)
GPU: 75°C (last)

Rechner2:
CPU:58°C (last)


----------



## acer86 (30. Juni 2011)

schon zwei tage nix mehr hier rein geschrieben wurden? 

was ist den hier los alle im Urlaub


----------



## p00nage (30. Juni 2011)

jo ich wunder mich auch ^^ tote hose hier


----------



## Knutowskie (30. Juni 2011)

...is ja auch urlaubszeit... oder machts wie ich, lasst euch operieren und liegt dann nen paar wochen nur rum. da ist die hitze besser auszuhalten, wenn man sich nicht bewegt...


----------



## der_yappi (30. Juni 2011)

Um auch mal was anderes zum Hitzethema zu sagen (eher zu fragen):

Hab meine Kiste für 3 Tage nicht angehabt (wegen der Hitze)
Jetzt ist meine SMP-WU natürlich abgelaufen.
Der Client will sie aber partout abschließen.
Was muss ich machen / löschen damit er sich ne neue WU zieht und nicht unnötig an einem "toten" Projekt rumrechnet???


----------



## nfsgame (30. Juni 2011)

Die Datei "queue.dat" löschen.


----------



## der_yappi (30. Juni 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Die Datei "queue.dat" löschen.



Läuft wieder

 Danke


----------



## Psycho1996 (30. Juni 2011)

Bin grad irgendwie in Faltlaune^^ Lass meine GTX480 AMP mal die Nacht durchfalten^^

Das Teil ist HAMMER^^ Vollast (Crysis/F@H) bei 800 MHz Chip max 60° bei 40% Fan Speed^^ bei 100% (Mit Headset beim zocken NICHT bemerkbar) nur 55


----------



## kubi-1988 (30. Juni 2011)

Hm hier eine Vermisstenmeldung abzugeben wird ja sicher nichts bringen. 

Hatte noch jemand ein Problem mit einer SMP-WU? Bei mir wurde heute Nacht zwar eine erfolgreich hochgeladen, aber nicht gutgeschrieben. So wie es aussieht gibt es Probleme mit dem Server, aber naja vllt. wird sie ja noch gut geschrieben.

Edit: Mittlerweile scheint die Wu doch angerechnet worden zu sein.


----------



## p00nage (1. Juli 2011)

ich könnt durchdrehen ... pc lief jetzt wieder 2 wochen ohne Probleme .. kaum bin ich nimmer dort scheint er wieder nimmer zu gehen ...


----------



## Malkolm (1. Juli 2011)

Hmm lustig (oder auch nciht) mir ist genau das selbe passiert. Heute Nacht hat sich mein Rechner mit nem Bluescreen verabschiedet.
Das passierte jetzt schon das 3. Mal im Juni, werde wohl mal mit der CPU-Clock ein wenig runtergehen, scheint als würde die sich nach 3 Jahren harter Arbeit langsam verabschieden


----------



## acer86 (1. Juli 2011)

Um noch mal die Diskussion aus den "Goliath" Bericht aufzugreifen, das Zotac Z68 ITX-WiFi wird laut PCGH Test volle Unterstützung  für OC haben und ist im Umfang an einstellemöglichkeiten auf den level eines DFI lanparty MB´s



> eine ähnlich gute OC-Ausstattung gab es sonst nur beim mittlerweile  leider nicht mehr erhältlichen P55-Mini-ITX-Board mit dem älteren Sockel  1156 von DFI.


Mini-ITX-Board mit Z68-Chip und Sockel 1155 - Zotac Z68-ITX Wifi neu im Testlabor - zotac, mainboard, sandy bridge

eignet sich also durchaus als OC Plattform um einen kleine Sparsamen Falter zu bauen.

P.s. hab heute mein Einjähriges Falter Dasein


----------



## Z28LET (1. Juli 2011)

Klaro,
ansonsten muss man nur schauen, dass man die Wärme auf dem kleinen Platz abgeführt bekommt.
Bei angestrebten starken OC wird man um einen Wasserkühler kaum herum kommen.


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Juli 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> P.s. hab heute mein Einjähriges Falter Dasein




8 Millionen in einem Jahr - das ist mir auch ein  wert


----------



## Malkolm (1. Juli 2011)

Z28LET schrieb:


> Bei angestrebten starken OC wird man um einen Wasserkühler kaum herum kommen.



Die SB-Dies sind garnicht solche Hitzköpfe. OC, welches für 24/7 geeignet ist (also so ~1,30-1,35V bei ~4,3GHz bis 4,5GHz), führt noch zu relativ gut beherrschbaren Temperaturen. Muss nicht direkt eine WaKü sein, eine Kompaktkühlung reicht da z.B. schon aus und hat in so kleinen Gehäusen noch den riesen Vorteil des kleinen Platzverbrauchs über der CPU.


----------



## acer86 (1. Juli 2011)

eine H70 sollte mit den SB 2600k OC schon klar kommen, und das alles in ein sugo sg06


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Juli 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> eine H70 sollte mit den SB 2600k OC schon klar kommen, und das alles in ein sugo sg06



Absolut ja

Beide meiner 2600K @OC werden von H70ern gekühlt


----------



## acer86 (1. Juli 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Absolut ja
> 
> Beide meiner 2600K @OC werden von H70ern gekühlt


 
mal zwei fragen dazu: nutzt du die Original Lüfter? und wie gut ist die Kühlleistung bei OC schon grenzwertig oder bleibt es auch im Sommer im Rahmen?


----------



## shorty71 (2. Juli 2011)

Oh Mann, ich könnte ,mein SB-Sys hat gestern ne Big abgeliefert, die bis jetzt nicht gutgeschrieben wurde. Was kann da los sein?

Tante Edith: WU ist gut geschrieben worden. Hat ja ewig gedauert.


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Juli 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> mal zwei fragen dazu: nutzt du die Original Lüfter? und wie gut ist die Kühlleistung bei OC schon grenzwertig oder bleibt es auch im Sommer im Rahmen?



Ja, benütze die Original-Lüfter mit 1600 RPM und nein, bei 4500 MHz wurden sie bisher max. 58° warm


----------



## kubi-1988 (2. Juli 2011)

Es gibt schlechte Neuigkeiten für alle bigadv-Falter, die Basispunkte für die WUs wurden nach unten korregiert. Die Deadlines und der k-Factor wurden jedoch belassen. (Quelle und genauere Infos)


----------



## Malkolm (2. Juli 2011)

Hmm 20% weniger Punktausbeute. Ist jetzt nicht wirklich tragisch, aber ich hätte es psychologisch besser gefunden einfach alle anderen Projekte (SMP, SingeCore und GPU) etwas hochzustufen.
Das hätte den Beitrag der "Freizeitfalter" ebenfalls im Gesamtbild etwas aufgewertet.


----------



## Psycho1996 (2. Juli 2011)

Und das grade zu dem Zeitpunkt wo wir die 2kk Avg geknackt haben 

Aber als "Entschädigung" falte ich ja wieder (Minimalst) mit... man merkt es zwar fast net aber meine 480 macht auch bisschen was


----------



## mattinator (2. Juli 2011)

Malkolm schrieb:


> ich hätte es psychologisch besser gefunden einfach alle anderen Projekte (SMP, SingeCore und GPU) etwas hochzustufen.


 Sehe ich auch so, taktisch unklug, jemandem etwas "wegzunehmen". Die haben in Stanford wohl keine anständigen Psychologie-Professoren ? Sollte doch kein Problem sein, einfach neue Projekte mit höherer Wertung einzuführen.

EDIT: Wieder zweimal dasselbe GPU2-Projekt. Diesmal habe ich es schnell gemerkt (1% bei der zweiten Karte). So habe ich es schnell beseitigt:


Client beendet
Projekt gelöscht
machineid in der client.cfg temp. geändert
Client gestartet, neues Projekt laden lassen
Client beendet, machineid wieder zurück
Client gestartet, bereits geladenes neues Projekt wird weiter gerechnet


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Juli 2011)

kubi-1988 schrieb:


> Es gibt schlechte Neuigkeiten für alle bigadv-Falter, die Basispunkte für die WUs wurden nach unten korregiert.


 
Das ist nicht wirklich nett - ich bin "not amused"
Stimmt schon; wirklich tragisch ist es ja nicht aber trotzdem hinterlässt es eine schalen Beigeschmack
Ziel ist ganz klar, dass die "Megafalter" nicht zu viele "Normalos" vergraulen
Wie matti richtig erkannt hat; das selbe Resultat hätte man auch mit einem "Punkteraise" der normalen WU's erreicht


----------



## Schmicki (2. Juli 2011)

kubi-1988 schrieb:


> Es gibt schlechte Neuigkeiten für alle bigadv-Falter, die Basispunkte für die WUs wurden nach unten korregiert. Die Deadlines und der k-Factor wurden jedoch belassen. (Quelle und genauere Infos)



Ohweia! Das ist natürlich ein Schlag! Damit ist die ganze BIG-ADV-Herrlichkeit vorbei.   
Habe im HFM.net die Projekte aktualisiert und bin geschockt!
*Ca. 6000 PPD weniger* ist schon der Hammer! Das macht die BIGs schon ein Stück weit unattraktiver.

Poh, habe im Moment eine BIG P2684 in der Mache. "Nur" 21800 PPD sind schon wenig, wenn man die mit einer SMP WU P6975 mit 20890 PPD vergleicht!

Damit macht sich Stanford keinen Gefallen!


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Juli 2011)

Schmicki schrieb:


> Poh, habe im Moment eine BIG P2684 in der Mache. "Nur" 21800 PPD sind schon wenig, wenn man die mit einer SMP WU P6975 mit 20890 PPD vergleicht!
> 
> Damit macht sich Stanford keinen Gefallen!


 
Das ist genau der Punkt
Wenn die *BIG*'s zu "billig" werden kommt es - zumindest bei den "Punktefaltern" - zu einer Abwanderung in Richtung SMP


----------



## Malkolm (2. Juli 2011)

Naja es bleiben ja weiterhin 20% mehr Punkte als mit SMP, von Schwankungen von Projekt zu Projekt mal abgesehen.
Damit lohnt es sich schon auch in der Hinsicht auf die Punkteausbeute.

Gab es vor wenigen Wochen nicht mal das Problem, dass BIGs knapp wurden? Evtl. ist das ein Schritt um eben eine Rückwanderung zum SMP gewollt zu induzieren.


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Juli 2011)

Malkolm schrieb:


> Naja es bleiben ja weiterhin 20% mehr Punkte als mit SMP, von Schwankungen von Projekt zu Projekt mal abgesehen.
> Damit lohnt es sich schon auch in der Hinsicht auf die Punkteausbeute.


 
Jein
Wer *BIG*'s faltet geht ein gewisses Risiko ein; wenn der Compy bzw. die WU crasht verlierst du gehörig an Punkten - jedenfalls wenn das System nicht überwacht ist
Der "Punktesegen" hat aber die Falter mit einem potenten System dazu "überredet" es zu wagen

Nun ist dieser Segen etwas mager(er) geworden und es werden sich wohl einige überlegen, ob sie nicht zu "normalen" SMP zurückkehren
Die haben den Vorteil, dass man schlimmstenfalls nicht nur weniger verliert sondern auch mal (heisser Sommer) den Rechner ausschaltet wenn eine WU fertig ist



Malkolm schrieb:


> Gab es vor wenigen Wochen nicht mal das Problem, dass BIGs knapp wurden? Evtl. ist das ein Schritt um eben eine Rückwanderung zum SMP gewollt zu induzieren.


 
Doch, sinngemäss steht das ja auch in (Quelle und genauere Infos) - sie sind übrigens immer noch knapp


----------



## acer86 (2. Juli 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Das ist genau der Punkt
> Wenn die *BIG*'s zu "billig" werden kommt es - zumindest bei den "Punktefaltern" - zu einer Abwanderung in Richtung SMP



Vor allem bei den BigWu´s die eh schon so "Beschissen" laufen wie die 2684er, und wen man dan noch ein i7 hat der nicht weit übertaktet ist dan kan man wirklich gleich zu SMP wechseln.

hab nämlich auch gerade so nee Wu und hab mich schon gewundert, sonst lief die zumindest mit 22000PPD jetzt gerade so 19960PPD


----------



## Schmicki (2. Juli 2011)

@ Malkolm

Auslöser war unteranderem dieser Thread. Es fühlen sich einige nicht BIG-Falter ungerecht behandelt. Dabei hat sich an Single, SMP und GPU Punkten nichts geändert. Man hat es einfach den "Anderen" nicht gegönnt. Das ist natürlich schade. Natürlich ist so eine Punktevergabe immer eine verzwickte Angelegenheit. Man kann es nie allen recht machen. Zudem gibt es keine Garantie für die Höhe der vergebenen Punkte, Stanford kann jederzeit an den Punkten schrauben. Der Nutzen für die Wissenschaft bleibt und das ist die Hauptsache. Das vergessen wir natürlich ab und zu in unserem Punkterausch!


----------



## kubi-1988 (2. Juli 2011)

@Schmicki: Ich hab nur den Anfang deines verlinkten Threads gelesen. Er ging aber gut los, da vergleicht jemand Äpfel mit Birnen. 

Das Problem das die Bigs unattraktiver gegenüber dem SMPs geworden wären, hätte es aber auch gegeben, wenn die SMPs plötzlich noch einmal 30% mehr Basispunkte bekommen hätten und dann hätten sich sicher auch einige beschwert, mit welcher Begründung plötzlich die Erhöhung eingeführt wurde.

Ansonsten wäre gut zu wissen, ob uns das einen Vorteil gegenüber den anderen Teams bringt, die wir überholen wollen oder die uns überholen werden.


----------



## Schmicki (2. Juli 2011)

kubi-1988 schrieb:


> Ansonsten wäre gut zu wissen, ob uns das einen Vorteil gegenüber den anderen Teams bringt, die wir überholen wollen oder die uns überholen werden.



Ich würde eher sagen, dass es ein Nachteil ist. Natürlich hängt es davon ab, wieviel Prozent unserer Teampunkte aus BIG-WUs resultieren. Aber bemerkbar wird sich das schon machen.


----------



## Z28LET (2. Juli 2011)

Wie hier schon erwähnt, noch bekommt man mehr mit den Bigs.
Wenn man eh 24/7 faltet, dann sollte man weiterhin Bigs machen, normale SMPs machen da weiterhin keinen Sinn, oder?!

Ich schätze es war für die einfacher alle Big Projekte abzuwerten, als SMP, GPU 2 und 3 sowie Classics aufzuwerten. Rein vom Aufwand her.


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Juli 2011)

Z28LET schrieb:


> Wie hier schon erwähnt, noch bekommt man mehr mit den Bigs.
> Wenn man eh 24/7 faltet, dann sollte man weiterhin Bigs machen, normale SMPs machen da weiterhin keinen Sinn, oder?!



Stimmt an sich; allerdings machen normale SMP auf die Art nun schon etwas mehr Sinn - siehe oben




Z28LET schrieb:


> Ich schätze es war für die einfacher alle Big Projekte abzuwerten, als SMP, GPU 2 und 3 sowie Classics aufzuwerten. Rein vom Aufwand her.



Das ist klar
Aber Fakt ist, dass der Neid von gewissen Faltern das ausgelöst hat - und das schmeckt mir gar nicht
Solche "Spinner" wie ich investieren viel in die Falterei und werden nun dafür "abgestraft"

Was viel schwerer wiegt ist, dass durch allfällige "Trotzreaktionen" auch die Wissenschaft leiden wird


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Juli 2011)

Meiner Meinung nach war das Abwerten der BigWU's ein Fehler. 

Wen sie unbedingt was am Punktesystem ändern wollten, wäre es das beste gewesen die Basispunkte der SMP-WU's zu erhöhen.
Die Punkte der GPU's hätte ich auf dem jetztigen Niveau gelassen.


Jetzt noch was ganz anderes: Kennt sich von euch jemand mit der PS3 und der Dreambox aus?
Hab das Problem das ich mit der PS3 nicht auf die aufgenommen Sendungen der Dreambox zugreifen kann, Dreambox taucht zwar als Upnp-Server im PS3-Menü auf, aber die PS3 kann auf die Daten nicht zugreifen.

Dreambox steht im Büro, weil ich im Wohnzimmer keinen Platz und keinen freien Netzwerkanschluss mehr habe. 

Ps: in welchen Thread würde diese Frage passen, falls ihr mir nicht helfen könnt? Heimkino?


----------



## Onimicha (2. Juli 2011)

in 8 Mio. Punkten schafft unser Team so'n richtig dicken Meilenstein - ich hoffe Ihr freut Euch auch schon drauf  
Das Zertifikat hat dann schon was !  


----------



## T0M@0 (2. Juli 2011)

Gleich wird der Haye gefalter XD


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Juli 2011)

Onimicha schrieb:


> in 8 Mio. Punkten schafft unser Team so'n richtig dicken Meilenstein - ich hoffe Ihr freut Euch auch schon drauf
> Das Zertifikat hat dann schon was !


 
Ja, eine Milliarde Punkte ist dann schon eine Hausnummer; sollten wir (trotz "*BIG*-Desaster") in einer Woche in der Tasche haben


----------



## shorty71 (3. Juli 2011)

Nee, ---eine Milliarde---, das muss man sich auf der Zunge zergehen lassen!


----------



## Henninges (3. Juli 2011)

1000000000...sind wir gut ?


----------



## Thosch (3. Juli 2011)

Schon ne tolle Leistung ...  ... die aber vor uns stehen lächeln da vllt. nur müde drüber ...  ... wer weiß ...


----------



## nfsgame (3. Juli 2011)

Hey Leute! Nen Kumpel macht bei nem Gewinnspiel mit und er liegt momentan aufm zweiten Platz. 
Wäre nett, wenn ihr hier: https://www.facebook.com/comtech.de das Video "*Domino-Effekt*" Liken würdet . Die die mich inner FB-Liste haben erkennens recht fix, weil ich da auch schon auf "Gefällt mir" geklickt habe...

Vorher müsst ihr allerdings die Seite "Liken", könnt ihr nach der Bewertung aber durch klicken auf das Kreuz neben der Meldung auf eurer Pinnwand wieder rückgängig machen. Die Wahl bleibt.


----------



## p00nage (3. Juli 2011)

morgen seh ich wieder was mit pc ist, vllt gleiche wie immer, bin am überlegen was ich da jetzt mach, entweder bleibt er aus oder evtl auf stock weil zz hab ich keine Zeit da viel Zeit zu investieren... udn bringt ja nix wenn er 9 tage faltet und dann 3-5 tage wieder im idle ist ... letzte big hat er auch nicht fertig gemacht...


----------



## Z28LET (3. Juli 2011)

Irgendwie müssten wir mal einen Plan machen, wie wir, am besten nach dem Sommer mehr Leute für unser Team begeistern/missionieren können.
Jetzt zu Sommer ist ja immer wieder das traurige Spiel, dass wir kaum zuwächse haben und vorhandene Teammitglieder aufhöhren.

Wichtig wäre, dass nach dem Sommer wieder viele einsteigen und am besten neue Falter gewonnen werden können.


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Juli 2011)

Na ja, die letzte Aktion war ja nicht so prickelnd ...

Trotzdem, eine Aktion wenn die Tage wieder etwas kühler werden ist bestimmt nicht verkehrt


----------



## Psycho1996 (3. Juli 2011)

Also mich habt ihr als "aktiveren" Freizeitfalter auf jeden Fall^^ Wenn ich net grad Zocke, faltet meine 480 wie verrückt mit 16k - 20k PPD (Extreme schwankungen normal?!)


----------



## p00nage (4. Juli 2011)

also hab mein "Leistungsmessgerät" gefunden. Pc verbraucht bei 50,5k ppd ca 195W. Da jetzt Prüfungszeitraum ist und ich keine Zeit habe zuschauen warum ich immer nach 9+ Tagen nen Bluescreen bekomm werde ich meine Faltleistung zurückschrauben und wahrs auf stock oder 4 Ghz oder so unter Windows falten. Hab nur ein Problem und zwar hab ich keine Maus dabei ... = alles weng blöd zu steuern, unter Windows bin ich mit TV rein gegangen 

ZZ faltet er normal smp 25k ppd beim gleichen verbrauch ...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Juli 2011)

@p00nage: Wünsche dir bald Zeit um zuschauen wieso deine Kiste nicht faltstabil, sowas kann echt lässtig sein. 
Viel Erfolg bei deinen Prüfungen.


----------



## p00nage (4. Juli 2011)

Hier ist ma nen Bild vom Bluescreen vllt sagt es ja was aus ... ich kann damit nix anfangen.


----------



## shorty71 (4. Juli 2011)

124 ist meist QPI/VTT, schau mal hier: The OverClockers BSOD code list


----------



## p00nage (4. Juli 2011)

shorty71 schrieb:


> 124 ist meist QPI/VTT, schau mal hier: The OverClockers BSOD code list


 
also zu wenig vcore? aber was mich wundert ist das es dann über 9 tage immer gelaufen ist ohne probleme


----------



## shorty71 (4. Juli 2011)

Ich glaub eher es ist die VCCIO-Spannung oder der SA (Sys-Agent).


----------



## p00nage (4. Juli 2011)

wie hoch kann man denn mit der Vccio Spannung gehen ? und was bewirkt sie ? was ist der SA ? Sry bin im OC bereich eig nen ziemlicher noob


----------



## shorty71 (4. Juli 2011)

Schau mal hier http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?264300-Sandy-bridge-OC-Guide oder hier P67 Sandy Bridge Overclocking Guide For Beginners


----------



## p00nage (4. Juli 2011)

ok nur ma kurz rein geschaut aber meine vccio ist nur bei 1.050v  das könnte das Problem sein aber läuft zz eh auf stock ... Braucht dabei aber trotzdem 160W, denk die graka und wakü nimmt sich soviel :-!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Juli 2011)

Ich bin raus, soweit geht mein Wissen nicht > für das OC das ich bis jetzt betrieben habe reichte immer die Anhebung des vcore.


----------



## p00nage (4. Juli 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ich bin raus, soweit geht mein Wissen nicht > für das OC das ich bis jetzt betrieben habe reichte immer die Anhebung des vcore.


 
ich eben auch, auch weil viele vcore über offset machen, hab ich bis jetzt nicht versucht ... sondern nur so per hand direkt den vcore verändert


----------



## xX jens Xx (5. Juli 2011)

Ich wollt mich eben ausm Urlaub zurück melden,d.h es werden auch wieder mehr Punkte meinerseits kommen.


----------



## Knutowskie (5. Juli 2011)

Also, BIGs wurden zurückgestuft... Naja dann kann ich mir ja noch Zeit lassen, nen i7 zu holen... Wenn die das dort so wollen... *hrhr*


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Juli 2011)

Knutowskie schrieb:


> Wenn die das dort so wollen... *hrhr*



Genau diese Art von (!absolut verständlicher!) "Trotzreaktion" meine ich...
Und ja, ganz meine Meinung, sie kriegen bloss was sie verdienen


----------



## Knutowskie (5. Juli 2011)

Naja, ich hab echt überlegt, ob ich das irgendwie hinbekomme im sommer genug Geld zu sparen um mir dann nen SB System zu holen. Aber jetzt sprechen schon 2 Sachen dagegen: A die Punktepolitik von Stanford und B Dass ich bis zum 24.7. nicht arbeiten gehen kann und folglich kein Geld verdienen kann...

Vielleicht wollten die den BIG-Boom extra etwas begrenzen, wenn es eh kaum WUs gibt dafür...

lg


----------



## nichtraucher91 (5. Juli 2011)

Ich teile in gewisser weiße dein Problem
das für ein Faltserver, der in der baldigen eigenen Wohnung werkeln sollte, angesparte Geld ging bei mir heute für ein neues handydrauf, da das alte schicke Farben zeigt -_-


----------



## acer86 (5. Juli 2011)

schon dir Dritte 2864er Big Wu hintereinander bei mir, man merkt das sie keine 6900/6901er mehr haben


----------



## p00nage (5. Juli 2011)

ja ist schade war halt gut konnte man mit unter 200W ca.51kppd machen :-!

ich hab ne 2685, aber falte nur unter windows und mit nur 4ghz


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Juli 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> schon die dritte 2864er Big Wu hintereinander bei mir, man merkt das sie keine 6900/6901er mehr haben



Rate mal was ich vor 2 Stunden für eine Neue bekommen habe


----------



## acer86 (5. Juli 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Rate mal was ich vor 2 Stunden für eine Neue bekommen habe


 
wie viel Punkte bekommst du wen sie fertig ist?

hab so das gefühl als bekommt man jetzt mehr dafür? sonst hab ich mit 20500PPD gerade mal 63000 credits bekommen jetzt bekomm ich laut HFM.Net 71500 credits, kan es sein das die da den Bonus punkte wert angehoben haben?
aber auch wen das so sein sollte die laufen wirklich extrem schlecht auf den alten i7´s gerade mal nee TPF von 46min bei den 6900er wu´s komm ich wenigsten auf 32:48min


----------



## p00nage (5. Juli 2011)

Ich mach zz bei einer 2685 mit 4Ghz nur 30k ppd ...


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Juli 2011)

p00nage schrieb:


> Ich mach zz bei einer 2684 mit 4Ghz nur 30k ppd ...



Das ist echt  - so hoch komme ich nicht (mehr); so um 20 KPPD ist Ende der Fahnenstange (mit i7-950)


----------



## p00nage (6. Juli 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Das ist echt  - so hoch komme ich nicht (mehr); so um 20 KPPD ist Ende der Fahnenstange (mit i7-950)


 
ok dann lass ichs doch ne zeit so laufen weil spar ich 15W oder so und vorallem wird pc net so warm= kann lüfter langsamer laufen lassen und somit ist es leichter


----------



## davidof2001 (6. Juli 2011)

Moin Moin.
Wenn wir uns heute ranhalten, schaffen wir endlich die erste Milliarde. 

(Das klingt schon ziemlich cool)


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (6. Juli 2011)

so hab trotz kühl probleme heute um den wahnsinn des milestones mitzutragen meine vm angeschmissen.
vllt bleibt sie ja etwas länger an mal schauen
aber so 67°C jetzt schon bei vllt 17°C aussentemp ist schon hart

naja corsair soll endlich dir h100 releasen

mfg


----------



## p00nage (6. Juli 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Das ist echt  - so hoch komme ich nicht (mehr); so um 20 KPPD ist Ende der Fahnenstange (mit i7-950)


 
Hatte mich verschrieben war nicht en 2684 sondern 2685 ... aber bei 4,5ghz und Vm hatte ich 45-46k ppd

Und CPu hat bei 23°C Zimmertemp ne Kern-Temperatur von max 47°C  CPU-Temperatur laut Asus-MB-Tool sind 36°C


----------



## Z28LET (6. Juli 2011)

Vielleicht sollte auf der Main dann noch ne kleine News stehen, dass das PCGHx Team die Millarde geknackt hat?!


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Juli 2011)

Z28LET schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte auf der Main dann noch ne kleine News stehen, dass das PCGHx Team die Millarde geknackt hat?!



*WENN* - nicht dass - dauert noch "a Weng"


----------



## Z28LET (6. Juli 2011)

Ich schrieb ja, ....sollte auf der Main *dann* noch eine kleine News stehen.... 
Morgen sollte es doch soweit sein, spätestens, oder?


----------



## Malkolm (6. Juli 2011)

morgen beim 12am oder 3am update von extremeoverclockers.com.
Sprich irgendwann morgen beim/nach dem Aufstehen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Juli 2011)

@Bumblebee http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...5/119786-eine-wuerdigung-107.html#post3173425 : Markissenbau hat jetzt Hochkonjuktur und das heisst für mich 6:00 Arbeitsbeginn.


----------



## acer86 (6. Juli 2011)

An alle Falt-Kollegen hier im PCGH Team 

ich muss euch leider schon wieder ein Schlechte Nachricht unterbreiten.

Es Fällt mir Wirklich schwer aber ich muss mit den Falten erst mal zurück Treten, da meine Aussichten auf ein neuen Arbeitsplatz er mau aussehen und mich die Stromrechnungen sonst auffressen.
Es ist aber keine Pause von Dauer das Verspreche ich euch!
Wen ich wieder Arbeit habe werd ich sofort den Server anschmeißen und ihr könnt mit mir wieder 24/7 Rechnen


----------



## nfsgame (6. Juli 2011)

Ja, mach dir mal keine Sorgen übers Falten . Wichtig ist erstmal das du wieder Malochen kannst .

->News: Wird gemacht .


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (6. Juli 2011)

moin moin, wolte eig nur bissl smp folden mit vm für den milestone und freu mich schon wieder über 33kppd auf einer normalen 585er wu bei 4,4ghz. es lebe der avx kernel^^!

mfg


----------



## Psycho1996 (6. Juli 2011)

So und wie versprochen falte ich nun etwas regelmäßiger mit meiner GTX480^^ Bringt zwar nichts aber wayne


----------



## p00nage (7. Juli 2011)

xXxatrush1987 schrieb:
			
		

> moin moin, wolte eig nur bissl smp folden mit vm für den milestone und freu mich schon wieder über 33kppd auf einer normalen 585er wu bei 4,4ghz. es lebe der avx kernel^^!
> 
> mfg



Kannst du nochmal verlinken wo man das bekommt werd dann nach Prüfungen noch nen Versuch starten


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (7. Juli 2011)

p00nage schrieb:


> Kannst du nochmal verlinken wo man das bekommt werd dann nach Prüfungen noch nen Versuch starten


 
Moin,

Klar:

Folding@Home - Native Folding Image - LinuxForge.net

die anleitungen sind immer noch in den links ganz unten, viel spaß damit.

mittlerweile auf 4ghz runter wegen hitze macht aber immer noch 28kppd auf 585er und 23kppd auf 481er.
das heißt selbst ohne big wus ist man "way better" vom ppd watt verhältnis als jede grafikkarte, verheize grade 180watt unter volllast.

mfg

mfg


----------



## ernei (7. Juli 2011)

Hallo all,

bin nach 2 Wochen aus dem Urlaub zurück und hatte vermutet aus der Top 100 raus zu sein,
Bin aber noch auf 67.

Weshalb ich schreibe:
Ich kann von einem Freund ein Sockel 1366 Board (MSI X58 Platinum) für 50 Euro bekommen,
meint Ihr es lohnt von einem Q9550 S775 (bin Freizeitfalter nicht 24/7) auf ein S1366 Rechner umzurüsten?

Bräuchte dann aber auch noch:
DDR3      60,- Euro
Core i7   200,-Euro
Kühler ab 30,-Euro (finde das 1366Kit für meine H50 nicht mehr)


----------



## p00nage (7. Juli 2011)

ernei schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo all,
> 
> bin nach 2 Wochen aus dem Urlaub zurück und hatte vermutet aus der Top 100 raus zu sein,
> Bin aber noch auf 67.
> ...



Lohnt sich mmn nicht da die kleinen cpu's der 1366 zu wenig Punkte bringen. Da lieber sandy der kostet halt 50€ dann mehr verbraucht auch weniger Strom, aber wenn du Net viel faltest und mit deinem zufrieden bist würde ich es behalten. Oder du schaust was du für deinen noch bekommst und dann könntest auch nen 2500k oder so nehmen, je nachdem was du mit pc machst


----------



## Bagui (7. Juli 2011)

Für den Q9550 könntest du noch gut Geld bekommen.
Der kostet heute ja noch über 200 Ocken Neu. 
Und mit dem Geld würde ich auch lieber zu nem Sandy Bridge greifen.
Oder wenn du nicht bei Intel bleiben willst greifst du halt zu den günstigen AMD Modellen


----------



## p00nage (7. Juli 2011)

Bagui schrieb:
			
		

> Für den Q9550 könntest du noch gut Geld bekommen.
> Der kostet heute ja noch über 200 Ocken Neu.
> Und mit dem Geld würde ich auch lieber zu nem Sandy Bridge greifen.
> Oder wenn du nicht bei Intel bleiben willst greifst du halt zu den günstigen AMD Modellen



Und was wäre deiner Meinung nach zz nen AMD der sich für ihn aus p/l Sicht lohnen würde ? Ich find es ist egal ob Intel oder AMD drauf steht, aber zurzeit bietet Intel das viel bessere Paket


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Juli 2011)

Weiss einer warum sich der eine GTX460-Client gehängt hat?
Kann mit der Fahlog nicht wirklich was anfangen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Client neugestartet und er faltet wieder.


----------



## Bagui (7. Juli 2011)

@ p00nage 
Ich hab nen Intel i7 920 der ab und zu falten darf. 
Hab heute (endlich!!!) meine Bestellung abgeschickt für nen AMD Rechner. Also ich hab mir jetzt den 955 BE geholt. 
Den kannste immernoch schon hochtakten wenn er nicht genug faltet und ist vom Preis her ziemlich fair find ich. 
Falls du noch warten möchtest weil du wissen willst wie bei mir so gefaltet wird mit diesem System musst du dich halt noch ein wenig gedulden.


----------



## p00nage (7. Juli 2011)

Bagui schrieb:
			
		

> @ p00nage
> Ich hab nen Intel i7 920 der ab und zu falten darf.
> Hab heute (endlich!!!) meine Bestellung abgeschickt für nen AMD Rechner. Also ich hab mir jetzt den 955 BE geholt.
> Den kannste immernoch schon hochtakten wenn er nicht genug faltet und ist vom Preis her ziemlich fair find ich.
> Falls du noch warten möchtest weil du wissen willst wie bei mir so gefaltet wird mit diesem System musst du dich halt noch ein wenig gedulden.



Nen be955 als falt Server oder hab ich des falsch verstanden? Btw. Ich hatte auch ma einen i7 920.


----------



## Bagui (7. Juli 2011)

Ja der 955 soll dann auch ein wenig falten XD
weil mein 920er is mein main rechner, und an dem will ich ab und zu auch zocken und nicht immer Falten


----------



## p00nage (7. Juli 2011)

Bagui schrieb:
			
		

> Ja der 955 soll dann auch ein wenig falten XD
> weil mein 920er is mein main rechner, und an dem will ich ab und zu auch zocken und nicht immer Falten



Also nur zum falten ist mmn der 955 ne schlechte Wahl. Mit 2600k machst du 50k ppd bei unter 200w verbrauch des pc's. Gerade des ppd/Watt Verhältnis ist wichtig. Die Stromrechnung macht's dann deutlich :-d


----------



## Psycho1996 (7. Juli 2011)

Falten mit nem AMD Prozessor ist im Moment echt Käse... Intel ist da grad wirklich die bessere Wahl... Ich falte ca 10k PPD mit meinem und das bei mehr Verbrauch als mit nem Sandy System (Jeweils CPU only)


----------



## Bagui (7. Juli 2011)

Ja gut wollte halt net so viel Geld in die Kiste reinstecken. Da war jetzt der AMD die günstigere Variante. Klar is nen Sandy Bridge genial, ist im Budget aber net drin


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Juli 2011)

Zurück zur eigentlichen Frage:



ernei schrieb:


> Weshalb ich schreibe:
> Ich kann von einem Freund ein Sockel 1366 Board (MSI X58 Platinum) für 50 Euro bekommen,
> meint Ihr es lohnt von einem Q9550 S775 (bin Freizeitfalter nicht 24/7) auf ein S1366 Rechner umzurüsten?
> 
> ...



Spitzenboard - eigentlich zu schade um es nicht 24/7 zu nutzen
Aber eben...
Der Core i7 macht einiges mehr an Punkten (hat ja auch "4 Kerne" mehr) als der 9550
Natürlich merkt man das ohne 24/7 entsprechend weniger

Darum ein klares *JEIN*  zum "lohnt es sich"

Die zusätzlichen Investitionen sind eigentlich zu viel nur um non-24/7 zu falten
Wenn du allerdings den 9550er noch verkaufen kannst und nur mit 1366er "arbeiten" wisst dann ein klares AB DAFÜR


----------



## Knutowskie (8. Juli 2011)

Ich fahre meinen C2Q 9550 im 24/7 Betrieb. Der Quad macht ordentlich Punkte und läuft bei mir stabil auf 3,2GHz. Da geht sicher noch mehr, aber dann wirds mir zu unsicher. 

Aber was soll ich dir sagen? Wenn du die Kohle hast, dann kauf dir nen SB System.  Alles andere wäre Käse. 

Im Prinzip ist jedes Upgrade gut für die Forschung, aber sicher nicht für dein Portmonee. 
Nen 1366er System fürn Haufen Schotter ist sicherlich nicht wirklich wirtschaftlich. 
Man bedenke, du hast ja nicht nur die Anschaffungskosten, sondern auch die Stromkosten. Da liegen die Sandys wohl vorne... es sei denn, du wohnst in nem Studentenwohnheim
Es war doch so, dass man bei den Sandys die Grafikkarte nicht mehr braucht, da ja eine integriert ist? Also für Officekram und zum SMP-Falten reichte das glaube ich gut. Dann machste mit wenig Verbrauch viele Punkte.
Wenn ich dran denke was meine GTX470 so verbraucht... naja drauf geschi**en.

Wenn ich dann mal meine eigene Bude habe, kann ich mir hoffentlich auch nen ordentlichen "Shuttle" ins Wohnzimmer stellen... Son kleiner Gnom zum Film gucken und Musik hören mit ner richtig fetten CPU *träum*
lg


----------



## Bagui (8. Juli 2011)

Knutowskie schrieb:


> Son kleiner Gnom zum Film gucken und Musik hören mit ner richtig fetten CPU *träum*
> lg


 
Genau das hab ich ja auch vor. Nur das die CPU eben nicht so "FETT" ist


----------



## ernei (8. Juli 2011)

Hi,

  danke für die Tipps, ich werde es wohl machen.
  Warum: ich habe gestern mal bei Ebay geforscht.

  Q9550                          zwischen 90 und 130 Euro             +100
  Core i7 9X0                   zwischen 75- 120 Euro                      -100
  DDR3 6GB 3x2                                         -52 (schon ersteigert)
  DDR2 6GB  2x2+2x1        zwischen 50-60 Euro                    +50
  ASUS P5N-D S775 SLI     zwischen 35-50 Euro               +40
  X58                             =50 euro                                                                       -50
  Neues Kit für H50           =10 Euro                                                     -10

  [FONT=&quot]Wenn es also gut läuft, tausche ich S775 Quad gegen S1366 Quad+SMT .[/FONT]


----------



## chris1995 (8. Juli 2011)

bei mir siehts jetzt so aus, der Atom fliegt raus und wird durch einen i7 2600k auf einem  Zotac H67ITX-C-E gekühlt von einer h50 in einem ThermalTake Element Q. Das wird zwar bastelarbeit aber es geht mit der h50/70

Würdet ihr was verändern?

MfG Chris
*
*


----------



## p00nage (8. Juli 2011)

ach bin grad richtig erschrocken wie wenig ppd die Bigs nur geben ... hab nur 58,6k ppd bekommen hfn hat denk ich über 72k angezeigt gehabt :-! und ich hab meine graka vk ... da bringts fast mehr graka + big und nicht mehr cpu only


----------



## Malkolm (8. Juli 2011)

was die ppd/watt angeht ist cpu-only aber weiterhin unschlagbar


----------



## Bagui (8. Juli 2011)

CPU only mach ich mit meinem i7 920 auch. weiß nich ob es noch was bringen würde die Graka noch dazu laufen zu lassen. 
Nebenbei bzw dauerhaft lass ich ja nen Celeron mit 2,8 GHz Falten.
Der is glaub grad mit ner Big beschäftig. zumindestens ist sie 1,5 Mille groß und nennt sich Projekt 7805


----------



## p00nage (8. Juli 2011)

Malkolm schrieb:


> was die ppd/watt angeht ist cpu-only aber weiterhin unschlagbar


 
jo aber naja, ma schauen wenn nich nach prüfungen wieder auf Linux umstelle wie es dann aussieht, vor der änderung waren´s 50,5kppd im schnitt bei 195W


----------



## Malkolm (8. Juli 2011)

Bagui schrieb:


> CPU only mach ich mit meinem i7 920 auch. weiß nich ob es noch was bringen würde die Graka noch dazu laufen zu lassen.
> Nebenbei bzw dauerhaft lass ich ja nen Celeron mit 2,8 GHz Falten.
> Der is glaub grad mit ner Big beschäftig. zumindestens ist sie 1,5 Mille groß und nennt sich Projekt 7805



Die 7805 ist keine BIG-WU, lediglich eine etwas übergroße SMP.
Du bekommst BIGs nur, wenn du es auch willst (und einstellst), und dann auch ausschließlich.


----------



## p00nage (8. Juli 2011)

Malkolm schrieb:


> Die 7805 ist keine BIG-WU, lediglich eine etwas übergroße SMP.
> Du bekommst BIGs nur, wenn du es auch willst (und einstellst), und dann auch ausschließlich.


 
Und nen Celeron würde das eh nicht schaffen  der 920er hat da ja schon zu kämpfen ^^


----------



## Bagui (8. Juli 2011)

Gut zu wissen.
Ja der Celeron kämpft so schon ganz schön damit 
Dauert locker ma bis Dienstag bis der damit durch ist


----------



## acer86 (8. Juli 2011)

chris1995 schrieb:


> bei mir siehts jetzt so aus, der Atom fliegt raus und wird durch einen i7 2600k auf einem  Zotac H67ITX-C-E gekühlt von einer h50 in einem ThermalTake Element Q. Das wird zwar bastelarbeit aber es geht mit der h50/70
> 
> Würdet ihr was verändern?
> 
> MfG Chris



wie wäre es mit der H60 hat eine Bessere Pumpe und ist besser geeignet um in kleine Gehäuse eingebaut zu werden, Siehe Schmicki´s ITX System

oder wen du noch warten kannst dan die neue H80 ist noch mal verbessert worden.

wen es noch im Budget ist nimm lieber das Z68 Board von Zotac da kannste auch noch OC´n und die Spwa´s sind um einiges besser.


----------



## Malkolm (8. Juli 2011)

Was mir gerade so auffällt: Unsere zwei stärksten Verfolger schwächeln gerade recht stark. 

Sowohl das Vietnam Global Team als auch die fleißigen Falter von Hardware Canucks scheinen vorallem auf BIG-WUs gegangen zu sein (täglich 300-400 WUs; PCGH hat täglich >1500), was deren Punkteausbeute seit dem 20%-cut vor einigen Tagen wesentlich gesenkt hat. Besonders deutlich wird das im Diagramm vorallem hier: Hardware Canucks Forum - Team Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

Da unser Team so heterogen zusammengewürfelt ist was die Faltmaschinen angeht hat der BIG-cut an unserer Ausbeute keine bedeutende Wirkung gezeigt.
Das macht im Gegenzug aber auch deutlich, dass die von Stanford vorgenommenen Änderungen an der Punktevergabe nötig waren, um trotzdem genügend Beiträge zu simpel zu berechnenden Proteinen (am besten durch GPUs zu bewerkstelligen) zu erhalten.

*trotzdem weiter dafür plädier die GPU-WUs einfach stärker zu bepunkten*


----------



## nfsgame (8. Juli 2011)

Ich wollte nur mal melden, dass bei Cyrano68 wohl die Wakü-Pumpe vom EVGA SR2-Sys aufgegeben hat...


----------



## acer86 (8. Juli 2011)

OH.....

Hoffen mal er hat es Rechtzeitig bemerkt und es ist nichts Kaputtgegangen bzw Überhitzt


----------



## Z28LET (8. Juli 2011)

Ja, vorallem besser, als wenn was undicht wird!

btw, ich hatte schon an den Punkten gemerkt, dass er weniger faltet, oder halt wie sich zeigt, was nicht stimmt.


----------



## nfsgame (8. Juli 2011)

Falter läuft wieder, Pumpe war nur verstopft...


----------



## chris1995 (8. Juli 2011)

Ok, dan nehm ich dieses board: Zotac Intel Z68 Mainboard Sockel LGA1155 Mini ITX DDR3: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

diese cpu: Intel Quad Core Prozessor: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

und die h60,
ich nehm das zotac mit dem normalen ram weil der ram liegt noch rum 
Gibt es noch verbesserungsvorschläge?

MfG Chris


----------



## acer86 (8. Juli 2011)

chris1995 schrieb:


> Ok, dan nehm ich dieses board: Zotac Intel Z68 Mainboard Sockel LGA1155 Mini ITX DDR3: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
> 
> diese cpu: Intel Quad Core Prozessor: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
> 
> ...


 
Sonst ist alles top, nur wo ich bedenken hab bei deine case Wahl, da wird intern kein platz für eine H60 wakü sein und Extern könnte knapp werden mit den Schläuchen


----------



## chris1995 (9. Juli 2011)

des get schon, gehäuse hab ich schon ist zurzeit noch der atom drin, zunot verzichte ich halt auf den dvd brenner und die 2te festplate!
Dan geht sie intern rein die h60(solte sie zumindest.
ZUnot gibts immer noch nen bohrer und die stichsäge 
MfG Chris


----------



## Thosch (9. Juli 2011)

Moin @ all !! 
Pumpe def. ? Wenns ein "guter" O-Lauf ist funzt das wie ne Schwerkraftheizung ... eigendlich. So wars zumind. damals bei mir als ich nach ner Wartung vergessen hatte die Pumpe wieder mit einzuschalten. Habe dann ca. 4h mit/am PC gearbeitet und nix war passiert. Aber "damals" ... das war zu Zeiten von nem XP3200+ und einer GF6800 ... ob das heute noch so funzt, wer weiß ...


----------



## caine2011 (9. Juli 2011)

leute iwie weigern sich bigwu units, sich hochladen zu lassen, hat das prob noch wer?


----------



## Henninges (9. Juli 2011)

nicht das ich wüsste...


----------



## caine2011 (9. Juli 2011)

06:24:40:ERROR: Exception: Failed to connect to 171.67.108.25:80: Es konnte keine Verbindung hergestellt werden, da der Zielcomputer die Verbindung verweigerte.

das kriege ich immer wieder,

hab ich das was falsch bei meinem pc konfiguriert?


----------



## Henninges (9. Juli 2011)

"down" scheint der nicht zu sein...ich kann die 171.67.108.25 an"ping"en...


----------



## caine2011 (9. Juli 2011)

rabiate und einfache lösung: ich habe die windows firewall deaktiviert 

edit: 
mal so eine frage hat das schon wer gesehen: http://folding.typepad.com/



> The other change that we have in mind to do is to bring all classic and  GPU WUs into the Quick Return Bonus (QRB) system.  This would help  further bring all FAH projects into balance.  There may be some issues  with GPUs and QRB, so we are looking to see what we can do to minimize  problems with that before making a change in the points for GPU WUs.



soll heißen esgibt bald bonuspkt. für gpu-units


----------



## T0M@0 (9. Juli 2011)

Das wäre ziemlich genial XD


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Juli 2011)

caine2011 schrieb:


> .. soll heißen es gibt bald bonuspkt. für gpu-units



Das wäre natürlich supie 

Bei meinen vielen Kisten würde der "Outcome" (je nach Bonus) explodieren


----------



## p00nage (9. Juli 2011)

Ich hab dann nen fehler gemacht ... hätte net graka verkaufen dürfen ... so gehen mir nun gleich doppelt punkte verloren :-!


----------



## Schmidde (9. Juli 2011)

So, nachdem das Falten bei mir in letzter Zeit immer etwas zu kurz kam habe ich meinen PC mal eine Nachtschicht einlegen lassen 
Demzufolge bin ich dann heute Morgen (trotz feinerem OC an meinem X6 was nochmal ein paar Grad minus brachte) in einem (un)angenehm warmen Zimmer aufgewacht 

Allerdings blicke ich jetzt auch einem neuen persönlichen Tages-Rekrod hoch entgegen und ich will endlich in den aktiveren Bereich der Gesamtrangliste rutschen.
Momentan häng ich in einem Loch fest in dem Leute teilweise seit einem Jahr nicht mehr gefaltet haben und nur noch auf ihren kleinen Berg an Punkten sitzen....wie langweilig


----------



## p00nage (9. Juli 2011)

Was für nen client hast du denn am laufen ? weil wenn du gestern ganzen tag gefaltet hast sinds wenig punkte


----------



## Schmidde (9. Juli 2011)

Den 7er
Hab aber (zwecks Lautstärke) nur eine GPU WU falten lassen und über Nacht eine SMP, die 2. SMP und ne 2. GPU werden demnächst fertig


----------



## p00nage (9. Juli 2011)

achso mitm 7er kenn ich mich nicht aus nutze noch die alten  aber wenn du 24/7 laufen lassen würdest müsste graka so 16k ppd mindestens machen und cpu musst ma auf die stat page schauen mach ich auch gleich ma, also er sollte gut 10k ppd machen.

http://www.foldingstats.eu/index.php?seite=cpu_vergleich

ich kanns halt nur auf 24/7 beziehen weil alles andere ist schwer abzuschätzen wenn man nicht die selbe hardware hat.


----------



## Schmidde (9. Juli 2011)

Ja, bei 24/7 wär noch einiges mehr drin aber ist, im Moment zumindest, noch keine Option, da zu heiß und zu laut 
Außerdem sitzt mir mein Alter mit zu hohen Stromkosten im Nacken die sich auch durch nichts schönreden lassen


----------



## p00nage (9. Juli 2011)

jo des kenn ich , ich hab von i7 920 auf 2600k umgestellt und falte nur noch cpu only und vor der punkteänderung waren es 50-51k ppd bei unter 200W verbrauch. 24/7 enspricht somit nem pc der 400W frisst und 12h läuft


----------



## Schmidde (9. Juli 2011)

Wär mein System schon etwas älter würde ich mir auch nen Sandy zulegen, die (Falt)leistung ist einfach besser als die von meinem X6


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Juli 2011)

Schmidde schrieb:


> Wär mein System schon etwas älter würde ich mir auch nen Sandy zulegen, die (Falt)leistung ist einfach besser als die von meinem X6


Sofern es dein Board zulässt, mach es wie ich und steig auf Bulldozer um.


----------



## Schmidde (9. Juli 2011)

Wenn es sich von der Mehrleistung lohnt auf jeden Fall 
Wenn es der Geldbeutel zulässt wird auch mal der ganze Rechner auf Wasserkühlung umgerüstet, auch wenn dann der gute Kühler der Phantom für die Katz war


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Juli 2011)

Sofern der Kühler schön leise und die GPU-Temp passt ,würde ich die Karte nicht auf Wakü umbauen. 

Bei mir war am Anfang auch nur das MB und die CPU wassergekühlt, aber leider waren die Orginalkühler der beiden GTX460 nicht so berauschend > zu laut und zu warm.


----------



## Schmidde (9. Juli 2011)

Leise....relativ 
Ist halt wie fast überall das Lauteste unter Last aber bleibt meist unterhalb von 80°. Mit Takt und Spannung @ Stock noch etwas kühler.
Aber hab mir auch schon überlegt erst die nächste Graka unter Wasser zu setzen und für den Anfang wie du erst CPU und MB mit Wasser zu kühlen  Damit wär dann zumindest angenehmeres CPU only Falten (auch 24/7) möglich


----------



## Bagui (10. Juli 2011)

So mein F@H Shirt ist da und bereit für die GC.
Mein neues Projekt bekommt sogar auch ne F@H Note ab.
Wenns soweit ist bekommt ihr ein Bilchen gepostet


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Juli 2011)

War wohl heute zu heiss zum posten

Aber gefaltet habt ihr bis jetzt ganz ordentlich - das ist mir noch lieber als viele Post's


----------



## caine2011 (10. Juli 2011)

leute apropos gc gibts da schon bestrebungen?

macht einer der mods nen thread auf?

ich würde mcih freuen mal wieder die leute aus dem teamzutreffen und da ich diesmal auch durch halb deutschland reise um die gc zu besuchen würde sich das ja anbieten

@bumble: an dem tag an dem du bonus auf die grakas kriegst, geht die teamleistung durch die decke


----------



## nfsgame (10. Juli 2011)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...treffen-auf-der-gamescom-2011-a-new-post.html

. Ist sogar von mir


----------



## mattinator (10. Juli 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> War wohl heute zu heiss zum posten


 
War gestern zum Silly-Konzert, da musste ich erstmal wieder "runterkommen". Dem Rechner war's egal, hat seit Freitag nachmittag wieder gut durchgehalten (3 x Holz).


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Juli 2011)

Wieso müssen eigentlich alle interessanten Messen immmer im Nord-Deutschland sein? Gibt es in Mittel- und Süd-Deutschland keine brauchbare Messehallen oder wollen die entsprechenden Besitzter zu viel? 

Naja, auf alle Fälle komm ich definitiv nicht > hab zwar dann Ferien aber bin dann nicht wirklich in der Nähe.


----------



## T0M@0 (11. Juli 2011)

im, Norden ists am schönsten


----------



## Malkolm (11. Juli 2011)

Also Köln ist ja wohl nicht Norddeutschland 
Mit dem ICE eigentlich von überall innerhalb Deutschlands in maximal 5h zu erreichen.


----------



## acer86 (11. Juli 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wieso müssen eigentlich alle interessanten Messen immmer im Nord-Deutschland sein? Gibt es in Mittel- und Süd-Deutschland keine brauchbare Messehallen oder wollen die entsprechenden Besitzter zu viel?
> 
> Naja, auf alle Fälle komm ich definitiv nicht > hab zwar dann Ferien aber bin dann nicht wirklich in der Nähe.



ja da muss ich dir recht geben, z.b. Gamescon war ja vor jahren noch in Leipzig die messe dort ist noch nicht alt und groß genug ist sie auch, warum sie dan weg gegangen sind von Leipzig weiß auch keiner.

Moderne Messe Center haben wir hier genug nur leider sind alle "Wichtigen" Computer und Spiele messen immer "Drüben"


----------



## Malkolm (11. Juli 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> ja da muss ich dir recht geben, z.b. Gamescon war ja vor jahren noch in Leipzig die messe dort ist noch nicht alt und groß genug ist sie auch, warum sie dan weg gegangen sind von Leipzig weiß auch keiner.
> 
> Moderne Messe Center haben wir hier genug nur leider sind alle "Wichtigen" Computer und Spiele messen immer "Drüben"


 
Die GamesConvention in Leipzig hat ja nicht freiwillig aufgehört. Der Branchenverband und einige Austeller waren der Meinung, dass das Leipziger Messezentrum zu geringe Kapazitäten, sowohl was stemmbare Besucherzahlen als auch Ausstellungsfläche etc. angeht (allgemein Infrastruktur) böte. Daraufhin wurde die GamesCom in Köln geplant, da zugegebenermaßen die Kölner Messe mehr Möglichkeiten bietet (ob sie diese bisher genutzt hat ist eine ganz andere Frage).
Die GamesConvention in Leipzig wollte aber nicht klein beigeben und warb trotzdem weiter um Aussteller und Investoren, wollte später dann auch das Messekonzept nocheinmal umstrukturieren. Das Interesse blieb allerdings aus, da fast alle Aussteller keine zwei Messen in Deutschland haben wollten, und sich für die potentiell schönere entschieden haben. Gerade einige der großen Namen und Zugpferde entschieden sich recht früh für Köln.

Ich selbst war immer gerne in Leipzig (dreimal ingesamt zur GC), aber als Bonner hat der Standort Köln natürlich etwas für sich


----------



## Knutowskie (11. Juli 2011)

Ich als Leipziger kanns echt nicht verstehen. Unsere Infrastruktur ist gut und die Stadt war immer gut gerüstet für viele Besucher. Es gibt ja auch andere Messen hier die wesentlich mehr Potential haben. Die rennen auch nicht weg. Ich denke, da ham nur n paar Wessis kein Bock gehabt, immer hier her zu fahren... leider hatten die da wohl was zu melden 

Aus Prinzip: man wird mich nie in Kölm sehen. Lieber Geld sparen und zu E3 fliegen...


----------



## mattinator (11. Juli 2011)

Malkolm schrieb:


> Gerade einige der großen Namen und Zugpferde entschieden sich recht früh für Köln.


 
Wer weiß, wer da von wem wieder alles Flugmeilen etc. bekommen hat.


----------



## acer86 (11. Juli 2011)

Knutowskie schrieb:


> Ich als Leipziger kanns echt nicht verstehen. Unsere Infrastruktur ist gut und die Stadt war immer gut gerüstet für viele Besucher. Es gibt ja auch andere Messen hier die wesentlich mehr Potential haben. Die rennen auch nicht weg. Ich denke, da ham nur n paar Wessis kein Bock gehabt, immer hier her zu fahren... leider hatten die da wohl was zu melden
> 
> Aus Prinzip: man wird mich nie in Kölm sehen. Lieber Geld sparen und zu E3 fliegen...


 
Stimme dir da voll und ganz zu, die Infrastruktur ist ja nun Wirklich fast schon Perfekt, von der Autobahn Abfahrt Messe Leipzig bis zur messe sind´s nicht mal 2Min, der Flugplatz ist auch nicht weit weg, und Bahnanbindung ist auch gleich in der nähe, und das die Messe mit den Besucher Ansturm nicht klar kommt glaube ich auch nicht dran, war schon Öfters auf der Messe Unterwegs, zuletzt zur Leipziger Buchmesse 2011 und diese hat ein Besucher Rekord auf gestellt in diesen Jahr von 163000 Besuchern und die Hallen kamen noch lange nicht an ihre Grenzen.


----------



## nfsgame (11. Juli 2011)

Ich war mal so frei und hab das Ganze mal "Wiedervereinigungsfreundlich" editiert . Muss doch nicht sein ...


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Juli 2011)

Dann mal Themenwechsel...

Also meine Faltwerte gehen gerade gewaltig in die Knie
Entweder ist meine Farm im Castle Bumblestein (zumindest teilweise) abgenippelt oder da laufen wieder Resultate in den (vorläufigen) Falterhimmel - in jedem Fall ist das  - bei den Temperaturen

Und morgen wird es hier 30 - 34° *Aussentemp*.


----------



## nfsgame (11. Juli 2011)

Kuschlig...
Hier ists noch angenehm. Zum Glück... in nen paar Tagen gehts los mitm Renoviermarathon.


----------



## Schmidde (11. Juli 2011)

Hier hat es momentan 15° Außentemperatur...da darf mein fleißiger Falter auch mal wieder ne Nachtschicht einlegen


----------



## Bumblebee (12. Juli 2011)

Ach du Sch..ande - da haben wir gestern ja mal einen Freifall hingelegt (inkl. meiner Wenigkeit)

Rund 450 KPPD weniger sind nun nicht wirklich feierlich
Da ich nicht davon ausgehe, dass wir plötzlich so sehr droppen muss wohl (auch) was bei Stanford "krumm" sein - mal wieder


----------



## Onimicha (12. Juli 2011)

Ausfall meines großen Systems wegen defekter Pumpe - Lieferung/Neustart hoffentlich in Kürze


----------



## Z28LET (12. Juli 2011)

Kam ja einiges zusammen, bei verschiedenen Usern.
Auch weil halt immer mehr Sommerpause einlegen.

Mal schauen, wie es bei mir nächste Woche mit den PPDs aussieht. Wird bestimmt besser werden


----------



## Schmidde (12. Juli 2011)

Wie siehts denn mit den anderen Tams aus? Hatten die ebenfalls solche Punkteeinbrüche?


----------



## Malkolm (12. Juli 2011)

Viele Teams die uns auf den Fersen waren haben deutlich den BIG-WU-cut zu spüren bekommen. (siehe auch meinen Post zwei drei Seiten vor dieser)
Ein Einbruch auf den gestrigen Tag bezogen konnte ich jetzt bei einigen Stichproben nicht ausmachen.


----------



## Knutowskie (12. Juli 2011)

Naja is ja auch einfach mal übelst zu warm hier. 
Da lass ich meine teure Hardware nicht übertaktet schwitzen, wenn ich nicht mal eben im Handumdrehen für Ersatz sorgen könnte, wenn was abnippelt.
Wenn Stanford was zahlen würde, könnte man sich das noch überlegen. 

Aber so ists halt schon von jedem echt nen großer Beitrag, wenn er überhaupt bei den Temperaturen faltet.
Meine Kiste läuft ja immernoch 24/7, aber @Holzknüppeltakt (der "Stock" is mir irgendwie zu langweilig geworden)

Fold on!

P.S.: Jetzt mal ernsthaft: Wenn die was gegen Krebs finden, werden die reich... sehen wir was davon? Ich glaube nicht...


----------



## Malkolm (12. Juli 2011)

Vieleicht, wir wollen es mal nicht hoffen, dass du davon betroffen sein wirst, aber vieleicht ermöglicht es dir aber 10+ weitere Jahre auf Erden


----------



## mattinator (12. Juli 2011)

Knutowskie schrieb:


> Wenn die was gegen Krebs finden, werden die reich... sehen wir was davon?


 
Glückliche geheilte Menschen, und das ist mir auch schon etwas wert.


----------



## Psycho1996 (12. Juli 2011)

Ganz abgesehen davon das die Ergebnisse öffentlich sind so weit ich weiß... Also wird Stanford auch net reich dadurch^^


----------



## Wolvie (12. Juli 2011)

Hallo an euch (Nacht-)Falter. 

Ich hab mich jetz doch mal hier angemeldet, aus freien Stücken. Bin  sonst eher auf "ComputerBase" unterwegs, aber dort ist das mit dem Folding  anscheind nicht so... "toll". Hier geht in der Richtung anscheind mehr.
Falten tu' ich noch nicht so lange, kenne mich also daher nicht soo gut  aus, habe aber viele offene Fragen, die mir auch die ein or andere  FAQ nicht wirlich benatworten kann. 
Ich nutze zum Falten 2 Systeme:
1.) Meinen "alten" Desktop-PC:
CPU: AMD Athlon 4800 X2 (2*2,4Ghz@Stock Volt, Mugen 2)
Board: ASUS A8NSLI.SE (S.939, DDR Speicher... alte Generation halt... aber läuft  )
RAM: 2X 1GB Aeneon CL3@DDR400   
GPU(0): Nvidia GeForce GTX 260 (192er-SP Version@ 575/1550/999@1,18V, AC Xtreme Kühler)
GPU(1): Nvidia GeForce GTS 450 (@875/1750/900@Stock Volt, Stockkühlung)

2.) Mein Laptop:
CPU: Intel i7 720QM (@1,73 Ghz, 8 Threads)
RAM: 2X 2GB Samsung Speicher
GPU: Nvidia GeForce GTX260M (@500/1250/800, G92M GPU, also kein echter GT200)


Zum LP-Falten:
"Falt-Software" ist der FAH GPU Tracker V2.
Dank 120-Watt "großem" PSU können GPU+CPU NICHT gleichzeitig auf Vollast laufen. Lasse ich mich der GPU falten (Tu ich eg nur wenn ich afk bin, da sonst alles etwas hängt) fährt die CPU alle 8 Threads von 1,73Ghz runter auf 933Mhz... dementsprechend länger dauern die %.
Da auf Grund der Leistungsaufnahme nicht wirklich etwas zu machen ist, werde ich mich damit wohl abgeben müssen. 
PPD-Werte: CPU ONLY: 4500-5000PPD
                  GPU+CPU: 4000-4500PPD+700-800PPD

Zum Desktop-Falten:
Mein Desktop-PC wird eigentlich nur noch zum falten verwendet. Ich nutze auch hier den GPU Tracker, jedoch lasse ich nur die beiden GPU's falten. Die CPU reist leider nicht wirklich etwas. Dennoch sehe ich hier ein gewisses "Potential" mit einer VM und mehreren virtuellen Kernen eventuell die CPU doch noch nutzen zu können. Sicher bin ich mir nicht...
PPD-Werte: GPU(0): 7200-8200PPD
                  GPU(1): 7200PPD

Eine Frage stellt sich mir schon länger: Gibt es Punktunterschiede zwischen den Clients, die man sich von F@H läd, bzw. dem GPU Tracker, den ich nutze? Wenn ja, welcher bringt mehr Punkte/Vorteile/Effizenz/Nutzen... bin offen für jede "Schandtat". Bzw: Gibt es auch andere, evt. schnellere, Falt-Clients?
Wirken sich OS und Grafiktreiber auf die PPD/Geschwindigkeit aus? (Ich nutze XP 32Bit (hätte aber noch WIN7 64Bit), mit neustem Nvidia-Treiber)
Gibt es anderstweitig Wege zur Optimierung? 
BIG WU's werden ja wohl leider nicht in Frage kommen. 

Ich bin kein 24/7 Falter, eher sporadisch. Aber so 4h+/Tag sind drin. Zur Zeit auch länger (~12h). 
Ich bin offen für jeden Ratschlag/Hilfestellung/Verbesserungsvorschlag...
"Erkenntlich" für die Hilfe würde ich mich natürlich auch zeigen und das Team wechseln. Es wäre nicht fair, sich hier Ratschläge zu holen und dann wo anderst die Punkte niederzuschreiben. Zudem wärens auch nur 116K 

MfG 
Wolvie

PS: Wenn ihr weitere Angaben und so braucht... einfach fragen, ich weis leider nicht worauf man da so achten muss... ausser auf schnelle Hardware


----------



## nfsgame (12. Juli 2011)

Der Tracker holt sich die selben Clients als würde man sie per Hand installieren .

Willkommen im Team .


----------



## mattinator (12. Juli 2011)

Willkommen bei uns. So wie Du schreibst, holst Du eigentlich schon  das Optimum aus Deiner verfügbaren Hardware. Das Notebook würde ich aus Effizienz- und Stabilitätsgründen nur GPU falten lassen. Ggf. bringt eine zusätzliche externe Kühlung noch die Möglichkeit einer Steigerung. Im Desktop-PC bringt der Athlon X2 evtl. im 24/7-Betrieb die Möglichkeit mit CPU-SMP2-Projekte einen kleinen Bonus zu erwirtschaften, habe ich jedoch nicht durchgerechnet. Ansonsten maximal CPU-Single-Core rechnen lassen. Generell ist bei älterer Hardware () und nicht 24/7 wahrscheinlich die Consolen-Version des entsprechenden Clients die effizienteste Variante, da die Kontrolle darüber recht unmittelbar ist. Für die Grafikkarten der GPU2-Client, die stabilste Treiber-Version dafür momentan wahrscheinlich der letzte 26x-er (einfach mal hier im Folding-Bereich) die Threads bzgl. der neuen Treiber lesen. Virtuelle Maschinen werden bei Deiner Hardware kein Plus erwirtschaften,  sind teilweise auf Grund fehlender Prozessor-Eigenschaften gar nicht  oder wenigstens nicht so effizient nutzbar. Die wichtigsten Tips, sind in den entsprechenden How-To's sehr gut zusammengefasst (noch paar Links: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/folding-home-pcgh-team-70335/119759-f-h-allgemeine-tipps.html, http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/folding-home-pcgh-team-70335/162958-howto-ubersicht.html).


----------



## acer86 (12. Juli 2011)

Wolvie schrieb:


> Hallo an euch (Nacht-)Falter.
> 
> Ich hab mich jetz doch mal hier angemeldet, aus freien Stücken. Bin  sonst eher auf "ComputerBase" unterwegs, aber dort ist das mit dem Folding  anscheind nicht so... "toll". Hier geht in der Richtung anscheind mehr.
> Falten tu' ich noch nicht so lange, kenne mich also daher nicht soo gut  aus, habe aber viele offene Fragen, die mir auch die ein or andere  FAQ nicht wirlich benatworten kann.
> ...



Hi und willkommen im Team

zu dein PC: hatte so ein ähnliches system mit ein 4600+ X2 am laufen und würde dir raten lass den CPU nicht falten SMP wirst du kaum schaffen wen du nicht übertaktest und 24/7 faltest und der mehr Verbrauch lohnt sich nicht.
Lass lieber nur die GPU´s falten, wobei da auch wieder ein Problem ist, deine GTS450 sollte mit der Übertaktung um die 8500-8800PPD machen, könnte an der GTX260 liegen hab das bei mein Faltserver auch sobald ich meine GTX460 einbaue macht meine GTS450 glh nicht mehr 9400 sondern nur noch 8200PPD, ist aber weiter nicht schlimm. (ist ein bekanntes  Folding@Home Problem)

Bei dein Notebook: lass nach Möglichkeit nur den CPU SMP falten ist das beste in sachen PPD/Watt   wobei Notebook Falten immer etwas Riskant ist da die Kühlung von Notebook´s einfach nicht ausgelegt ist für Dauervollast.


----------



## Bumblebee (12. Juli 2011)

Erstmal willkommen, Wolvie

Deine Fragen wurden ja schon (mit gewohnter Kompetenz) beantwortet
Sollte es noch mehr Unklarheiten geben dann frag weiter - wir helfen gerne

@meinen bösen Drop
Worst case hat sich bewahrheitet
Am 10. tobte um Castle Bumblestein herum ein heftiges Gewitter; die Sicherungen flogen tief 
Dabei wurde natürlich der komplette Strom im "Dungeon" unterbrochen und 4 Rechner waren saftlos


----------



## Schmidde (13. Juli 2011)

Wie? Keine USV oder Notstromaggregat im Castle Bumblestein? 
...aber sehr ärgerlich das ganze 


@ Wolvie
von mir auch erst mal willkomen


----------



## Knutowskie (13. Juli 2011)

mattinator schrieb:


> Glückliche geheilte Menschen, und das ist mir auch schon etwas wert.


 Ich sach ja nix, ich mach ja weiter. Schon aus Prinzip und weils hier echt abgeht.

Ich wollt nur Feedback geben, warum die PPD n bissl schlapp machen wenns so warm is. Und da spielt einfach das finanzielle Risiko mit rein. Geht bestimmt vielen so: Wenn die Hardware aussteigt ist erstmal ne Weile Ruhe mit falten, oder besser gesagt: Ruhe mit allem, weil einfach mal keine Kohle für Ersatz da ist.

Man müsste ne F@H Versicherung bekommen. Wenn man aktiv faltet und dann Hardware flöten geht, dass man die ersetzt bekommt. Die Summe richtet sich nach den PPD und den Gesamtpunkten des Falters. Das wäre mal was... Ich glaub, dann würden mehr Leute mitmachen, die einfach nur Schiss haben, dass ihre Hardware durchs falten kaputt geht...

Und das kann man nunmal nicht von der Hand weisen. Das Risiko ist bedeutend höher, wenn der Rechner immer läuft... 70°C 24/7 auf der CPU klingt nicht sehr vertrauenserweckend.

Was viele Falter alles so investieren... Da wäre es schon ne nette Geste, wenn einem geholfen wird, wenn was kaputt geht. Die meisten Leute fragen mich, was man denn fürs falten bekommt. Naja was soll man auf die Frage antworten? Materiell gesehen: nichts. und das ist es doch, was die Masse will. Materielle Zuwendungen...


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Juli 2011)

Knutowskie schrieb:


> ... und das ist es doch, was die Masse will. Materielle Zuwendungen...



So ist das nun mal
Wer heutzutage etwas leistet was sich nicht in "Zuwendungen" niederschlägt ist unmodern, hat eine Meise oder ist einfach "von gestern"
Das erlebe ich selber auch häufig


----------



## p00nage (13. Juli 2011)

pc sich gerade wieder bei 99% von einer Big verabschiedet :-!


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Juli 2011)

p00nage schrieb:


> pc sich gerade wieder bei 99% von einer Big verabschiedet :-!



Ach nööö - wie besch...eiden - das ist echt 

Du als Profi wirst es aber sicher in den Griff bekommen - da habe ich keine Zweifel


----------



## p00nage (13. Juli 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ach nööö - wie besch...eiden - das ist echt
> 
> Du als Profi wirst es aber sicher in den Griff bekommen - da habe ich keine Zweifel


 
ja naja bis Sonntag ist er nun aber sicherlich wieder down weil bin daheim und nicht in Regensburg wo der Pc steht.

Denk nach den Prüfungen check ich ma pc durch an was es liegt das er down geht. Die eine Spannung du du gemeint hattest hab ich schon von 1,050 auf 1,1volt gestellt gehabt


----------



## Wolvie (13. Juli 2011)

Danke@all, 



mattinator schrieb:


> ..Das Notebook würde ich aus Effizienz- und  Stabilitätsgründen nur GPU falten lassen. Ggf. bringt eine zusätzliche  externe Kühlung noch die Möglichkeit einer Steigerung. Im Desktop-PC  bringt der Athlon X2 evtl. im 24/7-Betrieb die Möglichkeit mit  CPU-SMP2-Projekte einen kleinen Bonus zu erwirtschaften, habe ich jedoch  nicht durchgerechnet..



Stabil läuft mein LP, zumindest hatte ich bis jetz keine Abstürtze oder  so durch das Falten (Auch keine Fail W's). "Externe" Kühlung habe ich  schon verbessert. Einfach unten die Abdeckung weggeschraubt: Brachte mir  sage und schreibe 10° niedrigere Temps ein (Könnte das LP noch  "aufbocken" und 2 120mm Lüfter drunter legen, und den USB-Port als  Stromquelle nutzen). Der Athlon "kann" quasi nicht 24/4 laufen, weil er  bei mir im Zimmer steht, und ich dort schlafe. Da kann ich das Surren  und Summen nicht brauchen. Zudem wirds au mit LP + 2GPU's recht warm mit  der Zeit... und das im Keller. Und danke für den Verweis auf die alg.  Tipps, die hatte ich bisher nicht entdeckt und es waren wieder ein paar  Kleinigkeiten, die ich noch nicht wusste.



acer86 schrieb:


> ..hatte so ein ähnliches system mit ein 4600+ X2 am laufen und würde dir raten lass den CPU nicht falten.. ..deine GTS450 sollte mit der Übertaktung um die 8500-8800PPD machen, könnte an der GTX260 liegen hab das bei mein Faltserver auch sobald ich meine GTX460 einbaue macht meine GTS450 glh nicht mehr 9400 sondern nur noch 8200PPD, ist aber weiter nicht schlimm.. ..Bei dein Notebook: lass nach Möglichkeit nur den CPU SMP falten ist das beste in sachen PPD/Watt   wobei Notebook Falten immer etwas Riskant ist da die Kühlung von Notebook´s einfach nicht ausgelegt ist für Dauervollast.


 
Ja, wie gesagt die CPU bringt, ausser vll 24/7, im Vergleich dazu was sie an Strom frisst, nichts... Leider.
Das mit der GTS450 hab ich mir schon gedacht. Weil diese auch 192SP hat, wie meine GTX260, jedoch der Shadertakt (Der steigert die Leistung von CUDA-basierenden Awendungen) der GTS 200Mhz über der GTX liegt und die GTS gerade mal so die gleichen Punkte bringt wie meine GTX. So'n Käs...
LP: Siehe oben, auf die Temps werfe ich immer ein Auge. CPU faltet immer im Hintergrund. Anscheind bin ich auch hier schon am Limit. 




Knutowskie schrieb:


> ..Was viele Falter alles so investieren... Da wäre es schon ne nette Geste, wenn einem geholfen wird.., wenn was kaputt geht. Die meisten Leute fragen mich, was man denn fürs falten bekommt. Naja was soll man auf die Frage antworten? Materiell gesehen: nichts. und das ist es doch, was die Masse will. Materielle Zuwendungen...


 


Bumblebee schrieb:


> So ist das nun mal
> Wer heutzutage etwas leistet was sich nicht in "Zuwendungen" niederschlägt ist unmodern, hat eine Meise oder ist einfach "von gestern"
> Das erlebe ich selber auch häufig



/word, und zwar für beide

Ich finde es erstaunlich, wie weit die Leute bereit sind sich teure Hardware zu kaufen (Auch mir steht so ein Kauf bevor...) und dann auch die Folgekosten zu tragen (Defekt, Strom!!). Ich las vor ein paar Wochen etwas über "AtlasFolder" (?) der 100te von Doppel-GPU Karten hat. Allein die Anschaffung... Vom Strom möchte ich nicht anfagen. Auf gewisse Art und Weise fände ich es fair, wenn man bei Defekten Hilfe bekommt (Gut, viele würden es vll auch Ausnutzen und ihre Hardwre soweit OC bis sie kaputt geht und sich dann dank F@H neue kaufen... soll auch nicht Sinn der Sache sein & ist sowieso ein ganz anderes Thema).
Aber man muss auch sagen, das wir eigentlich alle freiwilig falten, und jedem selbst überlassen wird, in welchem Maße und welches Risiko wir dabei eingehen.

Wenn man heut zu Tage etwas macht, ohne dafür etwas zu verlangen, wird man schon schief angeschaut. Kenne ich gut...

//Uff.. schon wieder so'n langer Text..


----------



## Thosch (13. Juli 2011)

Vllt. denkt mal der eine oder andere drüber nach bei größerer Hitze sein "Geschoss" nicht gänzlich abzuschalten sondern nur auf Standartwerte runter zu regeln. Weniger Leistung = weniger Abwärme abzutranportieren. Dann brichts evtl. nicht so sehr ein als wenn man die WU´s ruhen läßt. Wäre jetzt nur soo ein Gedanke dazu. 

Zu Hilfen wenn was die Hufe hoch reißt: Wäre zu schön, zu teuer (f.Stanfort), zu betrugslastig (?), ect. ... Wenn so was gefordert/eingeführt werden würde dann würde das und viele andere sofort sterben. Und wem hilfts dann ? man sollte nicht immer Entlohnung/Ersatz fordern wenn man etwas für die Gemeinschaft tuen kann.


----------



## chris1995 (13. Juli 2011)

Mein i7 2600k ist grad gekommen. Auf das Zotac Z68 mainboard und die h60 warte ich noch! Hoffentlich kommt das Ding bald!
MfG Chris


----------



## acer86 (13. Juli 2011)

chris1995 schrieb:


> Mein i7 2600k ist grad gekommen. Auf das Zotac Z68 mainboard und die h60 warte ich noch! Hoffentlich kommt das Ding bald!
> MfG Chris


 

Könntest du bitte ein paar Bilder machen beim zusammen bauen und wie alles so ins Gehäuse passt ?

Und wen dan alles läuft ein paar Details zu CPU und MB Temp mit und ohne OC, Danke


----------



## p00nage (13. Juli 2011)

chris1995 schrieb:


> Mein i7 2600k ist grad gekommen. Auf das Zotac Z68 mainboard und die h60 warte ich noch! Hoffentlich kommt das Ding bald!
> MfG Chris


 
viel spaß dann beim basteln


----------



## chris1995 (13. Juli 2011)

Ok wird gemacht!
Hab vorichtshalber gleich mal ne radeatorblende bestellt da ich obn im Gehäuse ein loch machen muss!
Mainboard müsste morgen kommen!
Bilder und Temps folgen dan im Anschluss
MfG Chris


----------



## Bagui (13. Juli 2011)

Ein kleines Bildchen von meinem zukünftigen F@H System hihi 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Psycho1996 (13. Juli 2011)

Nice^^ Komme immer mehr in Versuchung nochmal zu versuchen meinem Vater so ein Teil aufzuschwätzen xD


----------



## nfsgame (13. Juli 2011)

Für unser neues Heimnetzwerk ist dann auch nen neuer Server fällig. Der Netburst-P4 verbrät zu viel Energie dafür das er sich nicht zum Falten eignet .


----------



## Psycho1996 (13. Juli 2011)

Netburst FTW! (Mamaaaa? Darf ich heute auf meinem Computer kochen)


----------



## acer86 (13. Juli 2011)

Psycho1996 schrieb:


> Netburst FTW! (Mamaaaa? Darf ich heute auf meinem Computer kochen)



Mama: "Muss das wirklich sein? du hast doch Gestern schon dein Notebook gegrillt" 

@Bagui 

sieht interessant aus, bin gespannt wie der Gesamte Rechner aussehen wird.


----------



## Bagui (13. Juli 2011)

Dann schaut einfach hier --> No Name PCGHX Style  vorbei. Kann alle Tips noch gebrauchen.
Hoffe die Hardware trifft die Woche noch ein damit bald mit dem Rechner gefaltet werden kann.


----------



## PCGHGS (13. Juli 2011)

Bagui schrieb:


> Ein kleines Bildchen von meinem zukünftigen F@H System hihi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 nicht schlecht 





PS: Schaut euch mal diesen Screenshot genau an 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Werte sind echt beeindruckend 

Quelle


----------



## Psycho1996 (13. Juli 2011)

Verflucht geile Effizienz 150k PPD mit 150 Watt TDP??? GEIL (Und JA ich weiß TDP ist nicht gleich Verbrauch^^ Aber der Prozzi darf nicht mehr als die TDP verbrauchen... Weshalb Verbrauch < TDP ist oder?)


----------



## T0M@0 (13. Juli 2011)

Naja, es sind 2 CPU's also 300Watt und natürlich nur die CPU's... da kommen bei nem Server noch meist die guten 10.000 oder 15.000U/m Platten dazu und natürlich Mainboard, Raidcontroler, Ram, Reduntantes NT und noch mehrer Netzwerkkarten...


----------



## nichtraucher91 (13. Juli 2011)

mhhh also bei 150kppd zu 150w tdp reicht mir dann auch die energiesparvariante


----------



## T0M@0 (13. Juli 2011)

150ppd zu 300 watt tdp


----------



## nfsgame (14. Juli 2011)

Genau, ist ja schließlich ein Dualsockelsystem.


----------



## Z28LET (14. Juli 2011)

Da schlägt der Takt ganz schön zu.
Die Westmer EX CPUs sind bei 10 Kernen mit 130W TDP spezifiziert. Allerdings mit etwas weniger Takt.


----------



## Psycho1996 (14. Juli 2011)

Achso, sind daul Sockel Ist aber trotzdem ne Hausnummer^^


----------



## Henninges (14. Juli 2011)

ich meld mich mal für unbestimmte zeit ab...der umzug vom lian li in das arc midi gehäuse steht heute an...drückt mir die daumen... (:

bis demnächst...


----------



## chris1995 (14. Juli 2011)

Na dan drück ich dir mal die Daumen!
Du glücklicher kannst schon basteln, ich warte immer noch auf das Zotac Z68. 
MfG Chris


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Juli 2011)

@Henninges: Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Henninges (14. Juli 2011)

es ist vollbracht...  

es schnurrt wie ein kätzchen, endlich kein kabelsalat mehr im rechner...kabelmanagement ist was feines...dazu nur noch ein radiator im deckel...gefällt mir richtig gut... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



einziger wehrmutstropfen : es passt kein optischen laufwerk mehr hinein...dafür ist der radiator zu fett...


----------



## Psycho1996 (14. Juli 2011)

Hab grade mal Testweise ne 8400GS als 2. Faltkerte installiert... OC auf Anschlag (Afterburner glaub 11** Shader) Cracked ca 50Mhash/sec (Nehme da nen MD5 Cracker als "Benchmark") und meine 480 macht zwischen 1800 und 1900 MHash/sec

Mal schauen was das Teil so bringt Oder ob ne GT210 doch mehr erfaltet

@Henninges: Geiles Teil 

EDIT: Sowohl GT210 (800PPD) als auch die 8400GS (500PPD) sind Sondermüll zum Falten xD Hochkant rausgeflogen und wo anders verbaut worden^^


----------



## hirschi-94 (14. Juli 2011)

Nettes Gerät, jaja KM hat schon was 

Wie hast du das mit dem Radi jetzt gelöst? 

Hehe, ich sehs gerade - die Pumpe/AGB ist sogar nach oben hin entkoppelt.


----------



## Bumblebee (14. Juli 2011)

@Henni - definitiv eine tolle Sache das 
Wenn nun noch die PPD stimmen ... 

@PPD - wenn ich so auf die Statistik schiele kann ich nur sagen:
 Sch...eibenkleister kommt das *Vietnam Global Team* rasch näher


----------



## Z28LET (14. Juli 2011)

Naja, die haben auch schon mal mehr Punkte gemacht.
Wir sind halt so stark abgesackt die letzten 3 Tage.

Das die Teams auf 20 und 21 uns überholen ist für mich nur ne Frage der Zeit.

Die wichtige Frage für mich ist, wie schnell können wir unserer seits die Teams in Schlagdistanz vor uns überholen!


----------



## Bagui (14. Juli 2011)

henninges des sieht ja richtig hübsch aus.
hoffe meine Bestellung trudelt auch bald ein


----------



## nfsgame (14. Juli 2011)

Na, da hat mein 360er doch ein feines neues Zuhause gefunden .


----------



## Psycho1996 (14. Juli 2011)

Mich würde ein netter GPU Bonus echt freuen^^ Ich als "ab und an nachts 480" Falter würde das auch merken


----------



## Henninges (14. Juli 2011)

danke @ all...

bee : die ppd sind ausgelagert...mein "server" steht in leipzig und faltet munter vor sich hin...


----------



## mattinator (14. Juli 2011)

Henninges schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wirklich hübsch, aber ob der Schwamm dann wirklich reicht, wenn die Kühlflüssigkeit ausläuft ?


----------



## Bagui (15. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

ist das normal was da unten rechts steht, F@H sleeping???
Und über HFM bekomm ich die GPU komischerweise auch net eingebunden.
Jemand ne Idee?


----------



## T0M@0 (15. Juli 2011)

nicht den viewer nutzen, sondern den GPU 3 Console Client. Zum gucken wie viel PPD man macht HFM:net... http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/folding-home-pcgh-team-70335/162958-howto-ubersicht.html


----------



## Bagui (15. Juli 2011)

WTF muss ich dann noch irgendetwas umstellen, hatte eigentlich alles so gemacht wie beschrieben. 
Gibt es da noch nen extra Button mit console Client?
Kann eh erst nachher nachsehen bin jetzt erstma Arbeiten....

Edit: Hab das ganze jez mit ner Konsole offen, läuft auch soweit, außer das die Graka ein wenig fiept.
Brauch ich dafür nen Passkey weil er mich des gefragt hat?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Ist des so jetzt richtig?


----------



## T0M@0 (15. Juli 2011)

Sieht schon besser aus  fiepen ist normal... Ist bei meinen auch so. Passkey muss nur bei smp mit cpu eingegeben werden.


----------



## Bagui (15. Juli 2011)

gut passt alles und läuft. Thx


----------



## chris1995 (15. Juli 2011)

Mein kleiner Würfel lebt auch wieder (Zotac Z68 itx, 2600k, h60, 4gb ram)
Damit ich die H60 hineinbekommen habe, musste ich im Gehäusedeckel ein  loch reinflexen. Der Radiator ist innen und der Lüfter ist von aussen  aufgeschraubt.
Die Temps sind mit max 56 Grad bei F@H auch noch erträglich.
Dvd Laufwerk hatte leider keinen Platz mehr(wegen Radiator)
Bilder gibts später
mfg chris


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Juli 2011)

chris1995 schrieb:


> Mein kleiner Würfel lebt auch wieder (Zotac Z68 itx, 2600k, h60, 4gb ram)



Freut mich zu hören - fold on 

Kurze Zusatzfrage - die 56° mit der H60 erreichst du mit welcher Taktung vom 2600er??


----------



## chris1995 (16. Juli 2011)

Also die 56Grad hab ich bei Standarttakt es war aber nur der peak auf einem Kern.
Die Temp beträgt jetzt 49-50 Grad.
Im Zimmer sind es im Moment 25,5 Grad.
Evtl werde ich den lüfter umdrehen und nach draußen blassen lassen!
MfG Chris


----------



## Schmicki (16. Juli 2011)

chris1995 schrieb:


> Evtl werde ich den lüfter umdrehen und nach draußen blassen lassen!


 
So habe ich es bei meinem Falter auch gemacht, einfach mal ausprobieren. Ansonsten sind die Temperaturen voll in Ordnung. Habe beim Goliath eine Kerntemperatur von ca. 55 °C bei 24 °C Raumtemperatur.

Ach so: Wir wollen Bilder sehen!


----------



## chris1995 (16. Juli 2011)

Lüfter umdrehen bringt nichts im Gegenteil wird sogar wärmer!60-61Grad.
Bilder vom inneren gibts wenn er wieder mal offen ist!
Sind Handy-Fotos.
Die Slotblende vom dvd schacht fehlt nicht die is nur draußen das ich das dvd Laufwerk extern anstecken kann
MfG Chris


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Juli 2011)

Da in meinem Faltserver auch kein DVD-Laufwerk verbauen ist, hab ich kurzerhand das im Grossen im Netzwerk freigegeben > funktioniert meistens ganz gut und wen mal nicht hab ich noch ein externes rumliegen.


----------



## freibier47906 (17. Juli 2011)

Hoi,

hab grad gesehen,daß bei mir die CPU an der WU 6041 dran ist...das dauert ja ewig,bis so ein Prozentpünktchen mal fertig ist(gut 15 min.). Ist das normal?


----------



## Z28LET (17. Juli 2011)

Mit was für einer Hardware faltest du denn?

So wie es aussieht ist das ein grösseres Projekt.
Dauert länger, bringt aber auch ein paar mehr Punkte ein.


----------



## freibier47906 (17. Juli 2011)

Also CPU ist ein PhII 1090T.


----------



## nfsgame (17. Juli 2011)

Das ist normal. Die WU hats auf nem Q6700 schonmal rund 8000-9000Punkte eingebracht.


----------



## freibier47906 (17. Juli 2011)

Tun sich bei so größeren WUs auch die Deadlines entsprechend verschieben?


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Juli 2011)

freibier47906 schrieb:


> Verschiebt sich bei so größeren WUs auch die Deadline entsprechend?


 
Die 6041 hat eine Deadline von 6 - und eine "Final" von 8 Tagen


----------



## Bagui (18. Juli 2011)

Ist das normal wenn ich meinen GPU Client ausmache das er, wenn ich ihn neustarte, ein neues Projekt beginnt anstatt das davor angefangene fortzusetzen?
Anbei habe ich in der Pause meine GPU kurz hochgetaktet, Programm anlaufen lassen, FAIL,
PC neustart, GPU runtergetaktet, kurz gewartet, läuft, aber halt ein neues Projekt angefangen


----------



## Z28LET (18. Juli 2011)

Ist der Client abgestürzt?
Vielleicht dachte das Programm, die WU ist korrumpiert durch falsches OC und hat daher eine neue gezogen.
Btw, beenden immer mit Strg + C, nur noch mal zur Sicherheit.


----------



## Bagui (18. Juli 2011)

ja klar beenden tu ich nur so.
egal jetzt läufts ja wieder, waren ja nur ein paar punkte einbußen


----------



## Z28LET (18. Juli 2011)

Am besten bei Experimenten die noch aktuelle WU mit "-oneunit" fertig rechnen lassen und dann mit OC oder UV loslegen. 


So, ansonsten noch was anderes allgemeines.
Die neue Bürohardware läuft bei mir und faltet jetzt SMPs. 
Vorher war die Hardware zu alt und langsam, da gabs nur Singelcores.
Jetzt kann ich dem Team ein paar mehr Punkte spenden.


----------



## Malkolm (18. Juli 2011)

F@H ist recht sensibel, was das OCen angeht.
Faltstabilität ist ein härteres Kriterium als z.B. Game-Stabilität oder gar Bench-Stabilität.

Bsp: Meine gute GTX570@900/1800MHz macht mehrere 3D-Mark runs bereits bei 1,075V mit. Stabil in BFBC2 bekomme ich sie erst bei 1.083V. GPU-WUs mit diesem Takt laufen erst mit 1,125V problemlos durch, was ich meiner Karte aber nicht 24/7 zumuten möchte


----------



## Bagui (18. Juli 2011)

Ja gut ich habe meine wie gesagt wieder runtergetacktet. Zahlen hab ich nicht im Kopf bin grad nicht daheim 
Aber etwas OC´t läuft es ja trotzdem.
Bin im Teamrank schon auf 822 geklettert wohoooo


----------



## Schmicki (18. Juli 2011)

Bagui schrieb:


> Aber etwas OC´t läuft es ja trotzdem.


Das Wichtigste ist einen stabilen Faltzustand zu erreichen. Lieber ein  paar MHz runterschrauben, aber dafür sicher sein, dass die WU problemlos  durchläuft.



Bagui schrieb:


> Bin im Teamrank schon auf 822 geklettert wohoooo


Glückwunsch und weiter so!


----------



## Mettsemmel (18. Juli 2011)

3 Millionen


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Juli 2011)

Mettsemmel schrieb:


> 3 Millionen



.. Wissen wir .. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...5/119786-eine-wuerdigung-112.html#post3220684


----------



## Sir_Danus (18. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

nach nun längerer Abwesenheit bin ich wieder mit dabei.
Und gleich wieder eine Frage 
Hat einer von euch eine GT 440 (OEM 1,5 GB DDR3) am falten ?
Wenn ja - wie habt ihr den Takt eingestellt für ein sicheres Falten?
Bei mir läuft sie auf: Core 638 MHz, Shader 1276 und Mem 810.


----------



## Thosch (18. Juli 2011)

Schmicki schrieb:


> ... Das Wichtigste ist einen stabilen Faltzustand zu erreichen. Lieber ein  paar MHz runterschrauben, aber dafür sicher sein, dass die WU problemlos  durchläuft.
> ...


Meine Rede ... Weniger ist hier oftmals mehr wert.

Glückwunsch @ all die nen Meilenstein erreicht haben !


----------



## nfsgame (19. Juli 2011)

Irgendwie scheint mein Passkey nichtmehr zu funsen .


----------



## Bagui (19. Juli 2011)

Hab heute Morgen die Graka auf die Standard OC Wete gesetzt und plötzlich bekomm ich mehr PPD´s also vorher, viel mehr!!!


----------



## Schmicki (19. Juli 2011)

@ Bagui
Das hört sich aber seltsam an. Kannst du uns ein paar detailiertere vorher/nachher Werte geben?

@ nfsgame
Auch wenn du es bestimmt schon selbst 10x gecheckt hast, das Passwort hast du richtig eingegeben? Ich hatte zur Sicherheit mein Passwort auf einen Schmierzettel geschrieben, aber später konnte ich einige Buchstaben und Ziffern nicht mehr erkennen...


----------



## Bagui (19. Juli 2011)

genaue Werte geb ich nachher sobald ich zu Hause bin


----------



## nfsgame (19. Juli 2011)

Ich habs aus der Mail rauskopiert ...


----------



## Z28LET (19. Juli 2011)

Meinst du die Passkeys laufen nach 3 Monaten ohne zu nutzen ab?

Welchen Client nutzt du denn?


----------



## nfsgame (19. Juli 2011)

Ich nutze noch den normalen v6 SMP. Normal müsste es mit 4SMP-Units heute schon gut Punkte gegeben haben... Ich sehe aber nur die Ergebnisse der drei GPUs...


----------



## Bagui (19. Juli 2011)

Wo gibts eigentlich das PCGH F@H Wallpaper, hab das grad eben zum ersten ma gesehn.
Gabs eigentlich nur ein "offizielles" Treffen von euch? Oder mehrere weiß ja nich bin ja noch nich so lange am Ball


----------



## nfsgame (19. Juli 2011)

Treffen gibts jedes Jahr zur Cebit. kannst ja mal die Sufu bemühen .


----------



## Henninges (19. Juli 2011)

...oder einer anderen messe. (:

wallpaper thread -> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/folding-home-pcgh-team-70335/80829-folding-home-wallpapers.html

frag AirKnight nach einer personalisierten tapete...


----------



## Bagui (19. Juli 2011)

so im Moment läuft meine GTX 470 auf:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und so lief sie nur bedingt bzw gar nicht im F@H



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Falten tut sie jez mit 12,5k PPD unter den Einstellungen Bild 1
Davor hatte sie 7k oder 8k. Merkwürdig


----------



## Malkolm (19. Juli 2011)

Die Einstellungen in Bild 2 verlangen anch einer höheren Spannung


----------



## mattinator (19. Juli 2011)

Bagui schrieb:


> Falten tut sie jez mit 12,5k PPD unter den Einstellungen Bild 1
> Davor hatte sie 7k oder 8k. Merkwürdig


 
Hört sich an wie Fallback in niedrigeren P-State (P8).


----------



## Uwe64LE (19. Juli 2011)

Bagui schrieb:


> Falten tut sie jez mit 12,5k PPD unter den Einstellungen Bild 1
> Davor hatte sie 7k oder 8k. Merkwürdig


Da du laut screen ja 2 FAH-Instanzen laufen hast, wäre es natürlich clever gewesen, HFM oder FahMon auch anzuzeigen. 

Beziehen sich deine PPD-Angaben auf das selbe Projekt oder auf unterschiedliche Projekte?


----------



## Bagui (19. Juli 2011)

mom Bild incoming



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perseus88 (19. Juli 2011)

Gpu-z benutzen,sensoren werte anschauen. Hin und wieder hab ichs auch das die Karte nur mit 400Mhz Läuft anstatt 750Mhz wies der Afterburner anzeigt.
Da hilft dann nur ein Neustart des PCs.


----------



## mattinator (19. Juli 2011)

Perseus88 schrieb:


> Gpu-z benutzen,sensoren werte anschauen. Hin und wieder hab ichs auch das die Karte nur mit 400Mhz Läuft anstatt 750Mhz wies der Afterburner anzeigt.
> Da hilft dann nur ein Neustart des PCs.


 
Oder ein 26x-er Treiber. Ist ein bekanntes Problem, das in manchen Konfigurationen reproduzierbar auftritt.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Juli 2011)

Ich kann den Fehler/Bug bei meinem Grossen (Win 7 64Bit, Nvidia 270.61) jederzeit reproduzieren > GPU-Client beenden und schon arbeitet die entsprechende Karte nur noch im niedrigen Takt > Einziges Gegenmittel ist der Neustart.

Sicher, ich könnte auf den "guten" 266.** wechseln, aber der verusacht bei mir sporadische Bluecreens.


----------



## Muschkote (20. Juli 2011)

Hallo Leute, ich war zwar ne Weile nicht hier aber auch nie weg. 

Muss das sein, dass die BigWUs immer im 90er Prozentbereich abrauchen? Echt zum kotzen. Und als Belohnung gibts ne 2684 hinterher.

[02:17:41] Completed 230000 out of 250000 steps  (92%)
[02:53:59] Completed 232500 out of 250000 steps  (93%)
[04:57:24] CoreStatus = C0000005 (-1073741819)
[04:57:24] Client-core communications error: ERROR 0xc0000005
[04:57:24] Deleting current work unit & continuing... 
[04:57:46] - Preparing to get new work unit...
[04:57:46] Cleaning up work directory


@Bagui

Deinem Bild kann ich entnehmen, dass du einen i7 als CPU falten lässt.
Die ppd erscheinen mir sehr gering, kann es sein, dass der nur auf 4 Kernen läuft? Du solltest HT unbedingt dazuschalten, du wirst überrascht sein.


----------



## Bagui (20. Juli 2011)

Muss ich da irgendwas besonderes im Client einstellen das er das HT nutzt???
Ja ist ein i7 920


----------



## T0M@0 (20. Juli 2011)

Es muss auf jedenfall im BIOS aktiviert sein. Wie viele Kerne siehst du wenn du den Taskmanager auf machst?


----------



## ernei (20. Juli 2011)

Hi,



Bagui schrieb:


> Muss ich da irgendwas besonderes im Client einstellen das er das HT nutzt???
> Ja ist ein i7 920



es gibt zwei Möglichkeiten:

1. ist im BIOS deaktiviert, heist bei mir HT und sollte aktiviert sein.
2. wenn ich das auf dem Bild richtig sehe nutzt DU "SMP", in der Verknüfung sollte das Parameter -smp oder -smp 8 stehen. Aber auf keinen Fall -smp 4

Überprüfen kannst Du den Erfolg im Taskmanager, hier sollten 8 Cores zu sehen sein und alle 8 auf 100 Prozent.


----------



## Bagui (20. Juli 2011)

müssten 8 sein, genaueres sag ich nachher, bin halt tagsüber nicht zu Hause


----------



## Muschkote (20. Juli 2011)

Ernei hat natürlich vollkommen recht, in der unteren Zeile sieht man, dass du -smp 4 stehen hast. Die 4 muss da auf jedenfall weg.


----------



## Z28LET (20. Juli 2011)

Stimmt, jetzt wo du es sagst, sehe ich es auch. *g*


----------



## Bagui (20. Juli 2011)

Oh, es hat etwas gebracht. 
Die CPU faltet jetzt über 10k PPD, eine gute Verbesserung zu vorher. Thx für den Tip


----------



## T0M@0 (20. Juli 2011)

noch bei der gleichen WU, die du schon mit 4 Kernen angefangen hast? Wenn ja wird es bei der nächsten noch viel mehr


----------



## Bagui (20. Juli 2011)

Jo war die gleiche, hey das kann ja genial werden


----------



## T0M@0 (20. Juli 2011)

http://www.foldingstats.eu/index.php?seite=cpueinzel&cpu=622

Wenn du 24/7 machst dann würde ich auf big umsteigen


----------



## tom7 (20. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

habe eine "Unregelmäßigkeit" mit meinem SMP-Klienten. Ab und zu kommt es vor, dass sich die TPF locker mal um ne Minute verschlechtert, wenn der PC nicht genutzt wird, soll heißen, wenn ich nicht am Computer sitze und die sonstige Auslastung sehr gering ist. Meine Frage ist nun ob das ein bekanntes Phänomen ist?
Priorität steht auf "hoch", es laufen 1 oder 2 GPU-Klienten (beeinflusst das Problem scheinbar nicht). Ansonsten habe ich HFM offen, Afterburner, Task-Manager, Speedfan, im Hintergrund natürlich ein Viren-Prog. Es laufen aber keine Updates, Defragmentierungen, od geplante Aufgaben. Alles in allem also Programme die nur wenig CPU-Last erzeugen.
Wenn ich nach Abwesenheit wieder an den PC komme, so wie gerade eben, läuft der SMP wieder schneller, obwohl ich nun auch Firefox offen habe. Und das wundert mich...
Geht es jmd genauso?

Gruß


----------



## Bagui (20. Juli 2011)

@tom@o
im Moment mach ich kurzzeitig 24/7 bzw tu ich den Rechner mal alle 2 Tage neu starten, weil wenn ich ma kurz zocke direkt nach dem falten dann laggts ein wenig.
Sobald mein neuer Rechner steht ist denk ich ma 24/7 angesagt, sofern das Fräulein nix dagegen hat 

@tom, kann dir dabei nicht helfen sorry, da müssen die andern ran


----------



## Malkolm (20. Juli 2011)

schau mal in deinen energieeinstellungen, was da alles ein/umgestellt wird, wenn du abwesend bist.
Im Zweifel änder die Energieoptionen so, dass nie etwas passiert (und mach den Bildschirm per Knopf aus)


----------



## tom7 (20. Juli 2011)

Bagui schrieb:


> @tom, kann dir dabei nicht helfen sorry, da müssen die andern ran



Trotzdem Danke Bagui



Malkolm schrieb:


> schau mal in deinen energieeinstellungen, was da alles ein/umgestellt wird, wenn du abwesend bist.
> Im Zweifel änder die Energieoptionen so, dass nie etwas passiert (und mach den Bildschirm per Knopf aus)



Danke Malkolm, aber an den Energieoptionen liegts nicht. Wie gesagt tritt das Problem ja bei weitem nicht immer auf, sondern unregelmäßig und für mich nicht reproduzierbar...


----------



## Thosch (20. Juli 2011)

n'Abend zusammen.
Könnte das evtl.mit 'Cool&Quit' o.ä. zusammenhängen ?


----------



## Perseus88 (21. Juli 2011)

@tom 
Jedes offene Programm, frisst cpu leistung. Hfm fragt immer wieder den clienten ab was zu einer cpu belastung führt. Wie andere progr. auch,die nebenher laufen.
Taskmanager starten und beobachten welches programm wieviel last erzeugt.


----------



## tom7 (21. Juli 2011)

Thosch schrieb:


> n'Abend zusammen.
> Könnte das evtl.mit 'Cool&Quit' o.ä. zusammenhängen ?



Danke für den Tipp Tosch, aber alle Stromsparmechanismen sind im BIOS abgeschaltet. (edit: in Windows auch..)



Perseus88 schrieb:


> @tom
> Jedes offene Programm, frisst cpu leistung. Hfm fragt immer wieder den clienten ab was zu einer cpu belastung führt. Wie andere progr. auch,die nebenher laufen.
> Taskmanager starten und beobachten welches programm wieviel last erzeugt.



Da hast du Recht Perseus, in diese Richtung geht auch meine Vermutung, wobei mir schleierhaft ist, was der eigentliche Ursprung ist. Schließlich habe ich ja in den besagten Fällen wirklich nicht viel mehr als die Monitoring-Programme laufen. Es mag zwar sein dass diese, v.a. der Afterburner mal 1% der CPU-Auslastung erzeugen, aber das führt ja nicht zu einem Einbruch der TPF um mind. 1 Minute... Das kuriose ist halt für mich, dass der SMP ab und zu langsamer läuft, wenn ich gerade nicht am PC sitze. Klar, zunächst klingt das nach irgendwelchen Stromspar-Einstellungen oder System-Checks im Hintergrund, aber ich glaube zumindest das ausschließen zu können.

Wenn in ein paar Tagen meine SSD kommt, wird eh Windows neu installiert. Mal sehen ob sich das Phänomen dann verflüchtigt..

Danke für eure Beiträge einstweilen, wenn noch jmd was weiß, immer gerne


----------



## Thosch (21. Juli 2011)

Wenns sporadisch ist könnte evtl. auch ein Wärmeproblem in Betracht kommen. Oder eben ein Prog was nur ab und an anspringt wie z.Bsp. Virenscannen des Sys., Syncronisieren v. iwelchen Daten oder Konten. Was gäbs denn noch so ...  Wenns nur passiert wenn du nicht davor sitzt würde ich mal den Sitzplatzsensor überbrücken ...


----------



## Malkolm (21. Juli 2011)

Na toll, 1und1 hat seit heute Nacht eine Großraumstörung im Vorwahlbereich 02 ... Falten ohne Nachschub geht nich


----------



## shorty71 (21. Juli 2011)

Malkolm schrieb:


> Na toll, 1und1 hat seit heute Nacht eine Großraumstörung im Vorwahlbereich 02 ... Falten ohne Nachschub geht nich



Hat 1+1 die Rechnung bei der Telecom nicht bezahlt?


----------



## mattinator (21. Juli 2011)

@tom7

Sieh mal in der Aufgabenplanung nach: unter Aufgabenplanung (Lokal)->Aufgabenplaungsbibliothek->Microsoft und den darunter exisitierenden Ordnern. Du wirst staunen, was Windows 7 in der Standard-Installation so alles im Hintergrund macht.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Juli 2011)

shorty71 schrieb:


> Hat 1+1 die Rechnung bei der Telecom nicht bezahlt?


Wohl eher zu sehr auf Solarstrom gesetzt. 




Könnte jemand mal Petrus anrufen und sagen wir haben jetzt genug lange Regen gesehen?

Da wartet man gute 17 Wochen auf unsere K1600GT (gestern bekommen ) und dann regenet es die ganze Zeit.


----------



## Schmicki (21. Juli 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Könnte jemand mal Petrus anrufen und sagen wir haben jetzt genug lange Regen gesehen?


 
Du musst das positiv sehen, für den Falter waren/sind die Temperaturen optimal! 

Aber ein paar Tage Sonne könnte ich jetzt auch vertragen, vorallem übers Wochenende!


----------



## nfsgame (21. Juli 2011)

Ich sehs schon: An dem Tag an dem wir komplett umziehen gehen wir ein ...


----------



## Sir_Danus (21. Juli 2011)

Kann mir bitte mal jemand sagen, was ich an meiner Signatur falsch gemacht habe?
Bei allen ist es eine Grafische darstellung, bei mir nur ein Link.


----------



## nfsgame (21. Juli 2011)

Du musst im Benutzerkontrollzentrum der Benutzergruppe beitreten...


----------



## Sir_Danus (21. Juli 2011)

*...*

Also unter Profil habe ich beim Eintrag Pinnwand die Grafik unter meinem User.
Meinst du im Profil ist etwas bei mir falsch? 
Eine Benutzergruppe finde ich nicht.

Mod-Zusammenführungs-Edit: Habes es glaube jetzt doch gefunden 

Mod-Zusammenführungs-Edit: Danke 
Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil


----------



## Knutowskie (22. Juli 2011)

die finanzielle Lage aufgrund meiner Krankschreibung wird nich besser... menno! Da stehste echt gelackt da als Student, wenn der Nebenjob wegfällt. Ich spiele schon mit dem Gedanken, mein System zu verkaufen... zumindest Teilweise downzugraden... solche Gedanken sind zum brechen. So schön Stück für Stück aufgebaut und dann biste ma nen Monat krank geschrieben und bumm, fehlen 400€ im Budget. Das Leben is manchmal echt unfair.

Musste ich mal loswerden.

Aber mal was positives: Mein System is jetz schon seit 8 Tagen und 6 Stunden stabil am falten. Eine kleine Sensation seitens NVidias Treiberstabilität! Keine Würfelchen, kein Freeze, kein Crash... nice!


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Juli 2011)

Knutowskie schrieb:


> Das Leben is manchmal echt unfair.



Das ist leider so - kenn ich selber - kommt aber auch wieder besser, glaub mir
Halt noch etwas durch


----------



## Malkolm (22. Juli 2011)

Knutowskie schrieb:


> Aber mal was positives: Mein System is jetz schon seit 8 Tagen und 6 Stunden stabil am falten. Eine kleine Sensation seitens NVidias Treiberstabilität! Keine Würfelchen, kein Freeze, kein Crash... nice!


 
Also mit dem 265er Treiber faltet meine GTX 570 eigentlich ohne Probleme von Patchday zu Patchday (also 4-5 Wochen) 24/7 durch. Ist aber auch nur moderat übertaktet (faltstabil eben).


----------



## tom7 (22. Juli 2011)

Thosch schrieb:


> Wenns sporadisch ist könnte evtl. auch ein Wärmeproblem in Betracht kommen. Oder eben ein Prog was nur ab und an anspringt wie z.Bsp. Virenscannen des Sys., Syncronisieren v. iwelchen Daten oder Konten. Was gäbs denn noch so ...  Wenns nur passiert wenn du nicht davor sitzt würde ich mal den Sitzplatzsensor überbrücken ...


Danke nochmal für den Tip Tosch, Hitzeprobleme kann ich auch ausschließen. Sensor? - Am besten stell ich n Kasten Bier vor den PC, dann denkt er ich wär da...



mattinator schrieb:


> @tom7
> 
> Sieh mal in der Aufgabenplanung nach: unter Aufgabenplanung (Lokal)->Aufgabenplaungsbibliothek->Microsoft und den darunter exisitierenden Ordnern. Du wirst staunen, was Windows 7 in der Standard-Installation so alles im Hintergrund macht.


Da hast du wohl Recht matti, Ich hab schon mal reingeschaut u einiges entdeckt, jedoch nichts was nach einer größeren Aufgabe aussieht. Aber ich werds mir nochmal anschauen, wenn ich Windows neu installiert hab.

Danke einstweilen und Gruß


----------



## Thosch (22. Juli 2011)

Kann ich auch nur bestädigen was Malkolm da schreibt, etwas "hochgeschraubt" (8% CPU / 0% GPU;Treiber: 275.33) und der läuft wochenlang, und läuft, und läuft, und läuft ...  

zu Aufgabenplanung: Man steht da allerhand Zeuch drinnen. Kann man das abschalten ?! Braucht das wer ?!

@tom7: Ich meinte so ein Sensor wie er in manchen Pkws verbaut ist, Sitzplatzbelegung f.d. "Ruhekissen". Der Kasten alleine wirds nicht machen, jede Stunde evtl. noch einen Sound abspielen (Rülpsen), dann könnte es klappen.


----------



## mattinator (23. Juli 2011)

Thosch schrieb:


> zu Aufgabenplanung: Man steht da allerhand Zeuch drinnen. Kann man das abschalten ?!



Können schon, dürfen ?



Thosch schrieb:


> Braucht das wer ?!


 
Eigentlich erstmal nicht, da das System ja auch zum Zeitpunkt x ohne die ausgeführten Tasks läuft. Allerdings ist keine Installation und Software statisch. Ich denke, für ein optimal funktionierendes System macht das meiste schon einen Sinn. Die Windows-Entwickler werden ihre Zeit nicht für nutzloses Zeug verschwendet haben, schließlich kostet ihre Arbeitszeit ja auch Geld. Ein bestimmter Anteil ist sicher je nach Nutzungs-Szenario jedoch redundant.


----------



## InDeXJoKa (23. Juli 2011)

Hallo  

bin nun dank nfsgame auch dabei !


Hier paar kleine Infos zu meinem F@H System

CPUs: 2x Intel Xeon E5645
Board: EVGA Classified SR-2
RAM: 12GB Corsair Dominator GT 2000MHz CL8/8/8 *Hyper*
GPU: 2x GTX 580 3GB VRAM


Und hier ein paar Bilder  
Galerie: NEW SR2 BUILD - abload.de



Gruß
InDeXJoKa


----------



## Psycho1996 (23. Juli 2011)

Fucking nice System^^ Das muss ja falten wie Fisch 

Was zieht das Vieh unter Vollast und was faltet es? Das wäre nochj interessant^^


----------



## nfsgame (23. Juli 2011)

PPD-Ergebnisse werden wir sehen wenn die 10 normalen Units durch sind. Dann wird auf Bigadv umgestellt.


----------



## Psycho1996 (23. Juli 2011)

Stimmt  Die verfluchten 10 WUs... Interessiert mich aber wie Fisch^^


----------



## Henninges (23. Juli 2011)

schönes ding...welcome aboard !


----------



## Thosch (23. Juli 2011)

Na mit dem Sys sollten die bis heute Abend fertig sein ...


----------



## shorty71 (23. Juli 2011)

InDeXJoKa schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> bin nun dank nfsgame auch dabei !
> 
> ...



Genau solche Maschinen brauchen wir!
Sehr, sehr geil.


----------



## Bagui (23. Juli 2011)

kann man dieses System überhaupt auslasten 

ne echt geil schön das du dabei bist


----------



## nfsgame (23. Juli 2011)

Das is ausgelastet . Allerdings macht bei "-smp 24" der Grafikkartentreiber der CPU dicke Luft und der SMP bricht auf 9kPPD ein. Bei "-smp 23" siehts besser aus .


----------



## mattinator (23. Juli 2011)

InDeXJoKa schrieb:


> Und hier ein paar Bilder
> Galerie: NEW SR2 BUILD - abload.de


 
NVIDIA GPU und rote LED's, buuuh.
Let's fold.


----------



## fac3l3ss (23. Juli 2011)

InDeXJoKa schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> bin nun dank nfsgame auch dabei !
> (...)


 AWESUUME!!
Ansonsten bin ich jetzt auch wieder dabei! fac3l3ss - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats
Am liebsten würde ich einen Falt-PC bauen und 24/7 falten, da reicht aber mein Geld nicht...


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Juli 2011)

Willkommen *InDeXJoKa*, schön, dass du mittust

Und einfach HAMMEEE - das System


----------



## xX jens Xx (24. Juli 2011)

Mein pc hat den Geist aufgegeben,kp warum 
Mal sehn ob ich ihn wider zum Laufen bekomm!

*@InDeXJoKa* HAMMER system


----------



## Rauh_Thomas (24. Juli 2011)

xX jens Xx schrieb:


> Mein pc hat den Geist aufgegeben,kp warum
> Mal sehn ob ich ihn wider zum Laufen bekomm!
> 
> Ich hab mich hier ja schon recht lange nicht mehr gemeldet, aber @ xX jens Xx ich wünsche viel Erfolg *beideDauemendrück* deinen PC wieder zu Laufen zu bringen.
> ...


----------



## nfsgame (24. Juli 2011)

i5 können keine Big-WUs falten. Du brauchst mindestens acht "Kerne" (und wenns nur HT-Kerne sind, ->i7).


----------



## Schmicki (24. Juli 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> i5 können keine Big-WUs falten. Du brauchst mindestens acht "Kerne" (und wenns nur HT-Kerne sind, ->i7).



Können schon, sollen nein. Übertaktete i5 schaffen auch BIGs - noch. Aber wir wollen hier an dieser Stelle diese Machenschaften nicht unterstützen.  Aber auch schon die "normalen" SMP bringen viele Punkte. Habe im Moment eine P 7138 laufen und die bringt fast genauso viel wie eine BIG.


----------



## Sir_Danus (24. Juli 2011)

Kann mir jemand verraten welche GPU ohne zusätzlichen Stromanschluss am meisten schafft?
Habe jetzt eine gt440 1,5 GB in meinem Faltsystem. Da geht sicherlich noch mehr - oder?


----------



## nfsgame (24. Juli 2011)

Na, ich denke mal nicht, dass der Normalfalter sich diese Pfuscherei unter Linux antun will .


----------



## PCGHGS (24. Juli 2011)

Sir_Danus schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand verraten welche GPU ohne zusätzlichen Stromanschluss am meisten schafft?
> Habe jetzt eine gt440 1,5 GB in meinem Faltsystem. Da geht sicherlich noch mehr - oder?


 

GTS 450 DDR3 UC


----------



## acer86 (24. Juli 2011)

Sir_Danus schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand verraten welche GPU ohne zusätzlichen Stromanschluss am meisten schafft?
> Habe jetzt eine gt440 1,5 GB in meinem Faltsystem. Da geht sicherlich noch mehr - oder?



Falt fähige Karten ohne Zusatz Strom sind selten aber in der 5xx Serie von Nvidia gibt es 3-4 stück die interessant sein könnten.

zum einen GT520/530 oder GT545
aus der 4xx Serie hast du ja schon die schnellste

bzw. die GTS450 uc mit DDR3 Speicher die PCGHGS vorgeschlagen hat.


----------



## Sir_Danus (24. Juli 2011)

War die gt520 nicht mit 64 bit Anbindung? Ist die nicht langsamer als die GT440 mit 128 bit?


----------



## acer86 (24. Juli 2011)

Sir_Danus schrieb:


> War die gt520 nicht mit 64 bit Anbindung? Ist die nicht langsamer als die GT440 mit 128 bit?



ja die hat nur 64bit Anbindung und nur 48 Recheneinheiten (was zum falten wirklich schon sehr wenig ist), und sollte auch langsamer sein als GT 440 (die zumindest 192bit Anbindung hat, was aber nicht  so wichtig ist fürs falten, hat aber schon 96 Recheneinheiten)

die einzigen Karten die Wirklich interessant sind ohne Zusatz Strom Anschluss sind GT 545 192bit Anbindung und 144 Recheneinheiten

ansonsten nur noch die abgespeckte GTS 450 uc (192bit und 196 Recheneinheiten)


----------



## caine2011 (25. Juli 2011)

hyhoich hatte viel mit der uni zu tun und nun sind alle klausuren fertig,

von der ersten habe ich schon die ergebnisse: bestanden

habe jetzt  wieder mehr zeit im forum hier was zu machen

bald kommt ein neuer newsletter

habeich was verpasst?

mfg caine2011


----------



## caine2011 (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Folding@Home-PCs*

@bagui: ich dachte mir gerade: man daskennst du doch das sys: meins sieht haargenau so aus: ist das ein haf932?

habe meine hw genauso angeordnet XD, kann ja auch malein foto schießen bei gelegenheit


----------



## fac3l3ss (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Folding@Home-PCs*



Lorin schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen was das für ein Gehäuse ist? Mir gefällt das mit den Kabeldurchführungen neben dem MB sehr gut....


 Das ist wohl das hier -> Fractal Design Define XL schwarz (FD-CA-DEF-XL-BL) | Geizhals.at Österreich


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## nfsgame (25. Juli 2011)

Gratulation für die bestandenen Klausuren .


----------



## Bagui (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Folding@Home-PCs*

jo ein HAF 932
hast duauch ne wakü drinnen


----------



## chris1995 (25. Juli 2011)

Der 2600k faltet sehr gut und bleibt angenehm leise. Ich hab jetzt ein rampage formula mit einem q9550 wieder in den faltbetrieb intigriert natürlich hab ich die cpu mild übertaktet von 2,83 ghz auf 3,6Ghz. 
MfG Chris


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Juli 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Gratulation für die bestandenen Klausuren .


Da schliesse ich mich an 



chris1995 schrieb:


> Der 2600k faltet sehr gut und bleibt angenehm leise. Ich hab jetzt ein rampage formula mit einem q9550 wieder in den faltbetrieb intigriert natürlich hab ich die cpu mild übertaktet von 2,83 ghz auf 3,6Ghz.
> MfG Chris



Ja, das ist "mild"  - aber auf einem Rampage geht das gut


----------



## caine2011 (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Folding@Home-PCs*

ja aber ne kombi aus nem 240er und nem 120er undnach langem überlegen habeich den agb an derselben stelle festgemacht, war einfach das beste für den fillport


----------



## Bagui (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Folding@Home-PCs*



hab mir jez noch nen geilen AGB geholt der in nen Laufwerksschacht passt.
Vom Prinzip her sinnlos, aber ich wollte den unbedingt haben


----------



## EnergyCross (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Folding@Home-PCs*

mal 'ne kleine frage, was ist denn das folding bzw. falten?


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Folding@Home-PCs*



EnergyCross schrieb:


> mal 'ne kleine frage, was ist denn das folding bzw. falten?



Die Frage kommt häufig - und die Antwort auch

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/folding-home-pcgh-team-70335/91222-info-falten-fuer-anfaenger.html


----------



## Knutowskie (25. Juli 2011)

hey! kaum isn man seltener am system pegeln sich die kurven auf EOC wieder schön ein... Hm... brauch ich doch nen 2. System zum zocken undso... hat einer was übrig? *g*


----------



## chris1995 (25. Juli 2011)

Was brauchst du den für teile? AMD oder Intel?
Was ist deine Schmerzgrenze?
MfG Chris


----------



## shorty71 (26. Juli 2011)

Knutowskie schrieb:


> hey! kaum isn man seltener am system pegeln sich die kurven auf EOC wieder schön ein... Hm... brauch ich doch nen 2. System zum zocken undso... hat einer was übrig? *g*



Kannst meine GTX 480 mit TR Shaman+TR VR2 für 190€ haben. !


----------



## caine2011 (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Folding@Home-PCs*

schön dass du dich dafür interessierst EnergyCross

@bagui: ist das nicht das schöne an hobbys: egal wie sinnlos eine anschaffung ist, hauptsache es macht einem spaß


----------



## Z28LET (26. Juli 2011)

Hast du die noch über gehabt?
Was kommt den jetzt ins System rein, was kühleres?


----------



## shorty71 (26. Juli 2011)

Z28LET schrieb:


> Hast du die noch über gehabt?
> Was kommt den jetzt ins System rein, was kühleres?



Ha, kühler ist gut, hab mir ne sparsame AMD HD 5550 besorgt. Gefaltet wird ja nur mit der CPU.


----------



## Bumblebee (26. Juli 2011)

Knutowskie schrieb:


> ... hat einer was übrig? *g*



Nun, übrig jede Menge; meine PPD sinken etwas ab weil ich die zwei inneffizientesten Systeme vom Strom genommen habe
Eben, jede Menge - aber aus der Schweiz ist das mit dem Porto ein Killerargument  - leider


----------



## caine2011 (26. Juli 2011)

komm zur gamescom,da wäre es dann perfekt


----------



## nfsgame (26. Juli 2011)

Wollte gerade schreiben, dass du ja zum nächsten Teamtreffen mal wieder kommen könntest . Dann hat sich das erledigt .


----------



## Bumblebee (26. Juli 2011)

caine2011 schrieb:


> komm zur gamescom,da wäre es dann perfekt


und


nfsgame schrieb:


> Wollte gerade schreiben, dass du ja zum nächsten Teamtreffen mal wieder kommen könntest . Dann hat sich das erledigt .



Das ist klar; ist bloss nicht grad "um die Ecke"
Aber der Gedanke ist mir durchaus auch schon gekommen


----------



## Z28LET (28. Juli 2011)

Man man, gestern hatte der PC eine echt grottige SMP WU.
6951, wenige PPD, viel Rechenleistung benötigt und kurze Deadline. Echt "schlecht" das Ding.

Btw, die 100k trotzdem geknackt!


----------



## Psycho1996 (28. Juli 2011)

Z28LET: Wieviele PPD macht dein i7 (Wenn du mit dem in deinem Profil faltest) und @ Welchem Takt? Würde das gerne mal mit meinem Phenom II vergleichen


----------



## Z28LET (28. Juli 2011)

Mit dem falte ich nicht.
Es handelt sich um einen i5 2400.
Mit diesem sind es 10-12.000 PPD Je nach Projetkt.

Das über welches ich eben geschrieben hatte, war ein Aussreisser nach unten mit 8.500.

Ein paar Projekte von mir sind auf Folding@Home Stats und PPD vergleich eingetragen. Schau mal rein.


----------



## Psycho1996 (28. Juli 2011)

OMFG^^ Mein Phenom II faltet @4 GHz fast genau so viele Punkte wien Sandy @Stock (3,1)^^ @AMD DAS nenne ich Pro MHz Leistung (Achtung: Ironie)

Ich falte mit meinem Phenom II ca 10-11k PPD...


----------



## kubi-1988 (28. Juli 2011)

Scheint allerdings eher ein Ausrutscher zu sein. Denn allgemein finde ich die WUs mit 552 Punkten (6940-6997) besser als z.B. die mit 481 Punkten (6050-6077). Bei den ersten schaffe ich so um die 11k PPD und bei den anderen so um die 10k PPD.

@Psycho1996: Ich schaffe ähnlich hohe PPD wie du bzw. sogar noch höhere bei mir sind es so zw. 10 und 12k PPD und das bei 3,7 GHz. Du solltest mal Falten unter Linux probieren.


----------



## Psycho1996 (28. Juli 2011)

@Kubi: Das sind Linuxwerte (In ner VM) 

Wie siehts eigentlich mit dem 280er Beta Treiber aus? Hat den schon jemand getestet? Mir wäre der ganz recht, da er mir mehr FPS bringen würde (Habe ja den 266er) und für BF 3 wird ein neuer ja eh Pflicht...


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Juli 2011)

Psycho1996 schrieb:


> Wie siehts eigentlich mit dem 280er Beta Treiber aus? Hat den schon jemand getestet? Mir wäre der ganz recht, da er mir mehr FPS bringen würde (Habe ja den 266er) und für BF 3 wird ein neuer ja eh Pflicht...



Also offiziell gibt es keinen 280er-Beta - oder doch??


----------



## chris1995 (28. Juli 2011)

Ok also der q9550 macht jetzt im moment ca 10kppd.Ich denke das kan sich sehen lassen und er bleibt auch auf 51grad.
Der 2600k macht ca 25k ppd(Die Wu hab ich schon seit 2 Tagen)
Der 970@980x macht im moment 30k ppd
Leider können die Pcs nicht 24/7 laufen. 
MfG Chris


----------



## kubi-1988 (28. Juli 2011)

@Psycho1996: Ich wollte ja nur mal wieder fürs Falten unter Linux werben und sei es nur in einer VM. 

Nativ unter Linux zu falten werde ich erst probieren, wenn ein neuer Grafikkartentreiber in einer Live-Distribution dabei ist. Zur Zeit ist mir meine Grafikkarte zu laut.

Was haltet ihr eigentlich von der neuen Serverstats-Page?



> now -> V7 Beta, FahCore_16 for ATI GPUs
> soon -> V7 Finilized, QRB for other Projects
> on the list -> GPU folding on native Linux and OSX.


 aus Folding Forum • View topic - bug smashing

Ich hoffe mal mit bald ist spätestens in einem Monat gemeint.


----------



## Psycho1996 (28. Juli 2011)

Siehe Main 
Nvidia Treiber-Download: Geforce-Treiber 280.19 Beta: 3D-Vision-Update und SLI für AMD-Chipsätze - grafikkarte, fermi, geforce treiber beta, nvidia

Ich versuche den mal nach der nächsten WU...


EDIT: Selber Müll wie alle nach 266.58... Taktet nur für ca 10 Min in P0 und danach erst nach nem Neustart wieder... Auch in Spielen das gleiche Problem... MMN nicht zu empfehlen...


----------



## tom7 (28. Juli 2011)

Psycho1996 schrieb:


> EDIT: Selber Müll wie alle nach 266.58... Taktet nur für ca 10 Min in P0 und danach erst nach nem Neustart wieder... Auch in Spielen das gleiche Problem... MMN nicht zu empfehlen...



Kann ich nach einem ersten Test nicht bestätigen. Nachdem es bei mir mit dem 275er dieses Problem gab, scheint es mit dem 280er nicht mehr aufzutreten. Der allererste Eindruck scheint auch auf keinen Verlust an PPD hinzuweisen...


----------



## Psycho1996 (28. Juli 2011)

@tom7 bei mir gibts dieses Problem bei allen Treibern die neuer sind als der 266er... Schade eigentlich... Vielleicht könnte eine Windoof Neuinstallation das Problem beheben...


----------



## Malkolm (28. Juli 2011)

Habe den Treiber ebenfalls getestet, aber er verhält sich bei mir inkonsistent.

1. Versuch: Neugestartet -> 30mins GPU-Falten (Problemlos) -> Falten abgebrochen -> BFBC2 gezockt -> Falten gestartet -> Kein P0 mehr
2. Versuch: Neugestartet -> 10 mins GPU-Falten (Problemlos) -> Falten abgebrochen -> Falten gestartet -> P0 ohne Probleme
3. Versuch: Wie V1, nur mit dem Ergebnis, dass am Ende P0 wieder ging
4. Versuch: Neugestartet -> GPU-Falten gestartet -> Nach 20 Minuten ist er as dem P0 gesprungen

GPU: GTX 570 @ Faltstabilem 24/7 OC

Bin wieder zurück auf den 266er...


----------



## Psycho1996 (28. Juli 2011)

Malkolm schrieb:


> Habe den Treiber ebenfalls getestet, aber er verhält sich bei mir inkonsistent.
> 
> 1. Versuch: Neugestartet -> 30mins GPU-Falten (Problemlos) -> Falten abgebrochen -> BFBC2 gezockt -> Falten gestartet -> Kein P0 mehr
> 2. Versuch: Neugestartet -> 10 mins GPU-Falten (Problemlos) -> Falten abgebrochen -> Falten gestartet -> P0 ohne Probleme
> ...


 

Kann ich nach neueste Tests genau so bestätigen -.-


----------



## T0M@0 (28. Juli 2011)

Hab den neuen Treiber auch getestet:

*266.58:*
6801: 9787 PPD
6804: 9954 PPD
*280.19:*
6801: 9787 PPD
6804: 9620 PPD

ca. 300PPD weniger bei P6804

Und ich habe auch besagtes Problem mit dem nicht mehr hoch takten. 

Fazit: Wieder den 266.58 installiert.

SYS:
Win 7 64Bit
2xGigabyte GTX460
Phenom x6 (hat bei dem Test nicht gefaltet)*

PS: Danke an alle Wähler  Ich freu mich schon auf mein neues NT 
*


----------



## tom7 (28. Juli 2011)

Psycho1996 schrieb:


> @tom7 bei mir gibts dieses Problem bei allen Treibern die neuer sind als der 266er... Schade eigentlich... Vielleicht könnte eine Windoof Neuinstallation das Problem beheben...


 
Muss mich leider korrigieren, bei einem weiteren Versuch hat sich die Graka doch nicht mehr hochgetaktet. Schade! Meine Win-Installation ist übrigens 3 Tage alt, tritt also scheinbar auch mit einem frischen OS auf..


----------



## Thosch (28. Juli 2011)

Bei mir läuft der 275.33 auf der 560Ti ohne Probs. Habe die letzten Tage ab und an mal WoT gespielt *ohne* das ich den GPU- und CPU-Clienten geschlossen habe. Keine Probleme, Taktung ist die Werksseitige. Also bei mir nicht nachvollziehbar die Fehler.


----------



## T0M@0 (28. Juli 2011)

welches BS hast du?

EDIT: Ich habe wegen dem Problem nun ein Ticket eröffnet. Irgendwann hätt ich gerne einen neuen Treiber der F@H kompatibel ist 

Wenn jeder mit dem Problem dort ein Ticket auf macht, dann erhören sie uns vielleicht XD


----------



## Knutowskie (29. Juli 2011)

heyhey! Zur Zeit macht mein Internet wieder mal Probleme... es hört einfach auf da zu sein *rolf* Jedes mal muss ich den dummen Client neu verbinden. Das is echt nich mehr schön...

Aso, wegen was übrig haben: Ich meinte, ob jemand was übrig hat, im Sinne von verschenken. Hab doch kein Geld. Also wirklich garnix im Moment... Konnt ja sein, dass irgendwer was rumliegen hat, was er eh nich braucht. Hardware, die nach einem Sinn sucht. Natürlich war das eher spaßig gemeint, wer verschenkt schon gerne was. Aber geil wärs trotzdem...

lg


----------



## Thosch (29. Juli 2011)

Moin @ all !  Also bei mir läuft Win7, auf d. akt. Stand. Aber sowas sollte wohl eher klar sein. Ansonsten sind, da es ein reiner Spiele-PC werden sollte, nur Games und Standart-PRGs drauf.


----------



## Psycho1996 (29. Juli 2011)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> welches BS hast du?
> 
> EDIT: Ich habe wegen dem Problem nun ein Ticket eröffnet. Irgendwann hätt ich gerne einen neuen Treiber der F@H kompatibel ist
> 
> Wenn jeder mit dem Problem dort ein Ticket auf macht, dann erhören sie uns vielleicht XD


 
Soll ich mitmachen^^ Mach ich dann heute mal   Bei mir ist das Problem ja nicht nur F@H sondern alle Games... Und dann gibts noch Leute die behaupten das nVidida die besseren Treiber hat... Mit meiner ATi hatte ich mit keinem Treiber Probleme


----------



## Bumblebee (29. Juli 2011)

Ich werde versuchen, ob ich am WE zum testen komme...

Stay tuned


----------



## kubi-1988 (29. Juli 2011)

Also ich hatte nur einmal mit dem AMD-Treiber ernste Probleme. Ich habe ihn komplett deinstalliert, danach haben Tastatur und Maus beides USB nach dem Neustart nicht mehr funktioniert, aber zum Glück funktioniert die Systemwiederherstellung unter WIN7 ganz gut.

Zur Performance: Ich hab den Eindruck es liegt an dem Bildschirmtreiber, zumindest zum Großteil, dass die Performance nach der 11.6 wieder auf die Werte vor der 11.6 einbricht.
Ich habe jetzt das AMD APP SDK der 11.8 Preview und den Bildschirmtreiber der 11.6 drauf und es läuft so fast schnell, wie mit beidem aus der 11.6.
Außerdem soll mit dem neusten AMD APP SDK der Bug behoben sein, dass die HD600er Serie beim Falten und gleichzeitiger Verwendung der Hardwarevideobeschleunigung abstürzt. Die CPU-Last liegt jedoch weiter bei einem vollausgelastetem  Kern und der RAM-Verbrauch bei ~360 MB.


----------



## Wolvie (29. Juli 2011)

Hy Leute, 

wirkt sich der Speichertakt (Bei Grakars) eigentlich auch auf die PPD aus? Natürlich das ein zu langsamer Speicher zum Flaschenhals wird. Aber ich meine damit eher, ob man mit übertaktetem RAM der GPU mehr herausholt.


----------



## kubi-1988 (29. Juli 2011)

Also ich hatte es gestern probiert. Es wirkt sich bei meiner HD5770 minimal aus. Ich spare ~1-2 Sekunden bei einer TPF von ~4:13. Wie es bei Nvidia ist kann ich dir aber nicht sagen.


----------



## acer86 (29. Juli 2011)

Wolvie schrieb:


> Hy Leute,
> 
> wirkt sich der Speichertakt (Bei Grakars) eigentlich auch auf die PPD aus? Natürlich das ein zu langsamer Speicher zum Flaschenhals wird. Aber ich meine damit eher, ob man mit übertaktetem RAM der GPU mehr herausholt.



bei Nvidia das selbe, um die 1-2sek. lohnt sich nicht wirklich den Ram unnütz zu gefährden, lieber den Shader Takt hoch drehen soweit wie es OHNE Spannungserhöhung möglich ist das bringt viel mehr.


----------



## Wolvie (29. Juli 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> bei Nvidia das selbe, um die 1-2sek. lohnt sich nicht wirklich den Ram unnütz zu gefährden, lieber den Shader Takt hoch drehen soweit wie es OHNE Spannungserhöhung möglich ist das bringt viel mehr.


 
Kann man so stehen lassen. 

Gerade selbst getestet (Mit GTX260 und GTS450). 
Shadertakt bringt wesentlich mehr. Das gute bei der GT200er Reihe ist, das man den Shader vom GPU-Takt abkoppeln kann.


----------



## Malkolm (29. Juli 2011)

Naja es lohnt schon.
Bei meiner GTX 570 hat das Anheben der Speichertaktes von 1900 auf 2000 MHz (+5%) eine TPF Verbesserung von ~2s (+2,5%) gebracht. Ein Mehr an benötigter el.Leistung war nicht messbar.


----------



## Wolvie (29. Juli 2011)

2 sek *100 = 200 Sekunden, was wiederrum... 3min20sek entspricht. 
Wie lang dauert eine TPF bei dir? 3-4 Min?
Wenn dies so wäre, würdest du alle 100 WU's 1 WU geschenkt bekommen xD

Aber ja, du hast auch Recht. Mehr Strom zieht die Grakar im Normalfall nicht, also trägt dies zur Steigerung der Effizenz bei, und je besser das PPD/Watt-Verhältnis umso besser, oder nich?


----------



## Knutowskie (29. Juli 2011)

naja PPD/Watt Verhältnis is nich alles jungs! Man muss auch bedenken, dass Übertakten einen höheren Verschleiß mit sich bringt. Wegen 2s TPF sparen würde ich meinen RAM nicht zwingend quälen. Aber hey, macht ruhig. Is ja nicht mein Geld...


----------



## Malkolm (29. Juli 2011)

Wolvie schrieb:


> 2 sek *100 = 200 Sekunden, was wiederrum... 3min20sek entspricht.
> Wie lang dauert eine TPF bei dir? 3-4 Min?


??? Was rechnest du da ???

Normalzeit: 80s
RAM-OC-Zeit: 78s

2/80 = 0,025 = 2,5%

Der Speicher ist imho aber recht unanfällig gegenüber verkürzter Lebenszeit bei Übertaktung.


----------



## Bumblebee (29. Juli 2011)

Knutowskie schrieb:


> naja PPD/Watt Verhältnis is nich alles jungs! Man muss auch bedenken, dass Übertakten einen höheren Verschleiß mit sich bringt. Wegen 2s TPF sparen würde ich meinen RAM nicht zwingend quälen. Aber hey, macht ruhig. Is ja nicht mein Geld...


 
Das kann ich so unterschreiben 

Aber (noch) einmal mehr: der Shadertakt ist die primäre Goldgrube für's Falten; GPU-Takt hilft (natürlich) auch und Memory-Takt ist (fast) vernachlässigbar

Und noch eine Antwort mehr:



Malkolm schrieb:


> ??? Was rechnest du da ???



Er rechnet:
2 sek (Ersparnis pro %) mal 100 (so viele Prozente hat es üblicherweise) = 200 Sekunden totale Ersparnis


----------



## kubi-1988 (29. Juli 2011)

Ich nehme mal an ihm ging es um die Rechnung mit der TPF von 3-4 Minuten. Bei 16k PPD wären seine 2,5% ja schon 400 PPD mehr.


----------



## Malkolm (29. Juli 2011)

richtig 

Es lohnt schon damit herumzuspielen. So klein ist der Effekt also garnicht mal. Wenn ich den Shadertakt (und bei Fermis damit auch den GPU Takt) um 5% anhebe erhalte ich ca. 3,5% bis 4% mehr Faltleistung, allerdings bei messbar mehr el. Leistung.

Ich vermute allerdings, dass anders als bei den Shadern, die Gewinn durch Speicherübertaktung nicht linear sein wird.
Ich werde das mal austesten bei verschiedenen Einstellungen. Dauert aber sicher ein paar Wochen um genügend Statistik zu sammeln.


----------



## Wolvie (29. Juli 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Und noch eine Antwort mehr:
> 
> Er rechnet:
> 2 sek (Ersparnis pro %) mal 100 (so viele Prozente hat es üblicherweise) = 200 Sekunden totale Ersparnis



Richtig. 
Wenn demnach für eine TPF, wie jetzt von dir angegeben, 80 sek benötigt werden, macht das 8.000 sek (133 min +/-) [Für die komplette WU]
Bei 78 sek kommt man demnach auf 130 min. 3 min gespart. 
Nimmt man die 130 min (Zeit für eine WU) geteilt durch 3 min (Ersparte Zeit pro WU) kommt man auf ~ 43 WU's, die du durchrechnen müsstest, um eine WU "geschenkt" zu bekommen. (Sprich während man mit normalen Taktraten 43 WU's schafft, machst du 44)

Ist vll alles nur Zahlenschieberei, ja. (Ich rechne nur manchmal etwas "anderst" wie die anderen...)



			
				Malkolm schrieb:
			
		

> Es lohnt schon damit herumzuspielen. So klein ist der Effekt also  garnicht mal. Wenn ich den Shadertakt (und bei Fermis damit auch den GPU  Takt) um 5% anhebe erhalte ich ca. 3,5% bis 4% mehr Faltleistung,  allerdings bei messbar mehr el. Leistung.


Bringt sogar sehr viel.
Normal liefert meine GTX260 (192er Version) 6,3k PPD. Bei Anhebung der Shadertaktes von 1242 auf 1620 steigen die PPD auf 8k+ (Nur dank 2. Garkar sind's dann doch nur noch 7,3-7,5k).
Steigerung des Shadertaktes um 30%, Steigerung der PPD auch um 30%. (Ohne Gewähr, da ich leider die genauen Zahlen im Bereich über 8k nicht mehr im Kopf habe)

€:Oh.. die Rechtschreibung..


----------



## acer86 (29. Juli 2011)

Wie Bumble schon geschrieben hat shader Takt anheben bringt am meisten,

Ein Beispiel: gts450@stocke 7800-8000PPD mit 1860mhz shader Takt also @ Gts 450 glh 9400-10400PPD je nach Wu

Grüße alle Falter, hier aus Bonn von der Animagic 2011


----------



## Wolvie (30. Juli 2011)

gts450@ glh mit Stock Vcore?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. Juli 2011)

Wolvie schrieb:


> gts450@ glh mit Stock Vcore?


Jep, genau 1V.


----------



## Psycho1996 (30. Juli 2011)

Sooo und ich habe unseren FTP-Server nun zum 24/7 Falter kovertiert^^ Der faltet aber mit seinem Athlon 46 X2 unter Ubuntu Server lachhafte 400 PPD Packt in etwas über 2 Tagen ne SMP und bleibt damit unter der Deadline von 3 Tagen Bringt zwar fast nichts aber bringt mich langsam in QRB-Berechtigten Bereich^^

Und wir haben bei Alternate nen i7 2600k mit Board und RAM bestellt für unseren Mitarbeiter... So lange der aber im Urlaub (2 Wochen) ist darf ich mit dem Teil falten Sollte dann so ca 1,5 Wochen durchfalten können

Danach werd ich wieder normal mit meiner 480 gelegenheitsfalten und den Server 24/7...


----------



## Henninges (30. Juli 2011)

hilfe :

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...it-asus-m2ns-nvm-s-oem-brett.html#post3266652

danke !


----------



## Wolvie (31. Juli 2011)

Möchte nun von der "2-GPU-Ab-Und-Zu-Falterei" umsteigen und mir ein System aufbauen, welches ich sogesehen ausschliesslich fürs Falten nutze. Was ich nun noch bräuchte, wäre eine neue, faltfähige, CPU, mit einem gescheiten Watt/PPD Verhältnis und ein neues MoBo mit dementsprechendem Sockel. Der RAM ist ja eher zu vernachlässigen...
Der Verbrauch sollte sich in Grenzen halten (~90 Watt TDP) und alles in allem ist ein Budget von +-200€ vorgesehen. 
Könnt ihr da Empfehlungen aussprechen?
Ist es beim Falten egal ob Intel oder AMD? (AMD ist natürlich deutlich billiger, was wiederrum eine größere/schnellere CPU erlauben würde)
Thx4Help


----------



## Psycho1996 (31. Juli 2011)

Beim effizienten Falten kommst du ATM nicht um nen Sandy herum... AMDs verbrauchen mehr (korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege) und haben weniger (falt)leistung... Ich würde für die Aktion nen i5 2500(k) nehmen, den undervolten (90 Watt) und dann frohes Falten... Nur würdest du damit dann dein Budget sprengen... Oder gibts relativ günstige Intel MoBos die auch Undervolten können, ich blicke mit den Chipsätzen grad nicht ganz durch...


----------



## Henninges (31. Juli 2011)

amd wäre auch meiner meinung nach nicht zu empfehlen...wenn es günstig werden soll, besorg dir ein i5 oder i3 system...


----------



## caine2011 (1. August 2011)

wie wäre es mit abwarten?

evtl. sind die bulldozer sehr gut was f@hberechnungen angeht

einen i7-2500k würde ich nciht nehmen da 
-dieser zu viel strom zieht
-ein i7-2600k sehr viel mehr ppd macht
wenn intel, dann nur weil du intel als hersteller präferierst oder du aus anderen gründen nicht  warten kannst/willst

wenn dann würde ich zu einem modell mit einer tdp von 65 watt greifen
dercore i7-2600s ist schon iwie cool aber bockteuer (siehe hier Intel Core i7-2600S: Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals)

dann hätte dein sys mit einem itx-mb und z68 chipsatz ca. 90w verbrauch und du könntest bigwu-falten mit etwa 30k ppd unter windows(korrigiertmich wenn ich falsch liege, aber bedenkt, dass der prozi nur 2,8ghz hat und oc stromverbrauch von unter 90w unmögl. macht)und unter linux entsprechend 10k (??oder so??) mehr 

ppd-prognosen sind immer so ein raten...

mfg caine2011


----------



## Schmicki (1. August 2011)

@caine2011

30k PPD mit einem i7-2600s wären zu schön, um wahr zu sein. 

Mein i7-2600k@stock macht, nach der BIG-WU-Punktereduktion, max. 24k PPD bei einer guten WU. Also kannst du noch ein gutes Stück runter gehen. Im Vergleich: eine gute SMP-WU macht 22k PPD. 

Man muss schon genau Anschaffungspreis, Leistungsaufnahme und Punkteausbeute miteinander vergleichen.


----------



## Z28LET (1. August 2011)

Wir sollten festhalten, BigWU, bzw viele PPD sind günstig nicht möglich.
Ein kleiner i5 2xxx oder ein besserer i3, könnten hier mit SMP insgesammt gesehen besser sein.
Zwar ist die PPD ausbeute nicht so hoch, aber der Stromverbrauch ist etwas geringer und vorallem die Anschaffungskosten.

Vielleicht was kleines und vor allem günstiges auf mATX H67 Basis und dass dann noch als HTPC nutzen.
An die 10k PPD sind drin.


----------



## Wolvie (1. August 2011)

Intel ist gut, aber scheiß teuer...
Was haltet ihr von einem AMD Phenom II X4 840 (4*3,2Ghz@ 95 Watt TDP) ? Kostet +-80€
Ein Board mit AM3, 2 PCI.e x16 Plätzen, eine 2. GTS450 (Manuell Übertaktet auf GTS450 GLH), 8GB DDR3 Ram.
Wär ich mit ~260€ dabei. Bei Intel leg ich soviel schon fast allein für die CPU hin. 

PS: Ich bin zwar eher der AMD'ler, aber ich kann die zwei Worte "Warten" und "Bulldozer" nicht mehr hören...


----------



## Psycho1996 (1. August 2011)

Beim Board müsste auch 1 x16 und ein x8/4 reichen... Habe ich selber bei mir am laufen gehabt... Werde mir dann ne kleine Kepler als Faltkarte einbauen...


----------



## Malkolm (1. August 2011)

Auch wenn du es nicht mehr hören kannst: Wenn möglich warte noch bis zum Bulldozer Verkaufsstart 
Ab da kennen die Preise für Vormodelle und Konkurrenzprodukte nur noch eine Richtung: unten.
Gerade was den Anschaffungspreis angeht ein unschlagbares Argument.


----------



## Wolvie (1. August 2011)

Psycho1996 schrieb:


> Beim Board müsste auch 1 x16 und ein x8/4 reichen



Wirkt sich die Anbindung also nicht auf die PPD's aus? Hatte ein ASRock Board, mit 8x/8x bei 2 Karten, ausgewählt. 16x/4x ist natürlich günstiger. 



Malkolm schrieb:


> Ab da kennen die Preise für Vormodelle und Konkurrenzprodukte nur noch eine Richtung: unten.
> Gerade was den Anschaffungspreis angeht ein unschlagbares Argument.



*Grummel* 
Wie Recht er doch hat...

Was mich im Moment aber am meisten ankotz... Ich hatte Cool'n'Quiet nicht installiert für mein AMD... So hat er beim Falten sich immer schööön 90 Watt gegönnt fürs NIX tun...


----------



## Malkolm (1. August 2011)

Falten ist doch nicht nichts tun :O
Im Gegenteil, ich wüsste nichts anstrengenderes


----------



## Wolvie (1. August 2011)

Glaube du hast mich falsch verstanden (Habs auch etwas unglücklich formuliert)
Ich falte mit 2 GPUs, aber nicht mit der CPU.
Hät ich das gewusst, hät ich auch mit der CPU gefaltet, da wäre der Strom noch genutzt gewesen. Aber so läuft die CPU leer, bringt keine Punkte un frisst trotzdem das Max an Strom.


----------



## Psycho1996 (1. August 2011)

Wolvie schrieb:


> Wirkt sich die Anbindung also nicht auf die PPD's aus? Hatte ein ASRock Board, mit 8x/8x bei 2 Karten, ausgewählt. 16x/4x ist natürlich günstiger.


 
Also bei meinem Board wird so weit ich weiß der 2. X16er nur mit X4 angebunden... Habe mit meiner 480 getestet und habe nur 300 PPD dadurch verloren was aber auch an der anderen WU liegen könnte, einen Langzeittest habe ich nicht durchgeführt


----------



## kubi-1988 (1. August 2011)

@Wolvie: Bei Win Vista oder 7 brauchst du doch nichts mehr installieren, damit er Cool'n'Quiet nutzt. Hast du Cool'n'Quiet im Bios aktiviert? Hast du in den erweiterten Energieeinstellungen, bei Prozessorenergieverwaltung unter Minimaler Leistungszustand des Prozessors 100% stehen? Wenn ja ändere das mal. Schau mal nach ob ein Prozess eine hohe CPU-Auslastung produziert. Falls ja könnte das der Fehler sein. Falls das auch nichts bringt setze mal die Übertaktung zurück, vllt funktioniert Cool'n'Quiet dann wieder.


----------



## chris1995 (1. August 2011)

Schmicki schrieb:


> @caine2011
> 
> 30k PPD mit einem i7-2600s wären zu schön, um wahr zu sein.
> 
> ...



Ich halte die 30k durchaus für realistisch mein i7 2600k schaft mit standarttakt ca 24-25k PPD mit normalen wus, auf dem Zotac Z68 ITX
MfG Chris


----------



## acer86 (1. August 2011)

@Wolvie 

die 4X Anbindung wirkt sich bei Falten fast nicht messbar aus, kan dich da aber an Bumble Verweisen der hat dazu mal ein Ausführlichen Test gemacht.

@Caine2011
30k PPD sollten der i7 2600K @ Stock schaffen, mit Moderaten OC sind es dan schnell mal 40-45K PPD unter Linux sind es noch mehr.


----------



## Psycho1996 (1. August 2011)

@acer86 Ich kann spätestens übermorgen PPD Werte liefern^^ Ich darf ja 2 Wochen i7 Falten OC bleibt dabei erstmal aus... Muss erst nochn besserer Kühler her...


----------



## Schmicki (1. August 2011)

@chris1995: Nein und ja. Nein, weil es ja um einen i7-2600s ging, der nur mit 2,8 GHz taktet. Da tippe ich mal auf ca. 18k PPD. Kann man den i7-2600s überhaupt übertakten?
Ja, weil deine Werte sich mit meinen Werten decken. Ca. 24,5k PPD macht der i7-2600k@3,4 GHz bei einer P6900.

@acer86: Vor der Punkteanpassung waren es mit einer BIG-WU sogar 32k PPD beim i7-2600k@stock. Das waren noch Zeiten!


----------



## Wolvie (1. August 2011)

kubi-1988 schrieb:


> @Wolvie: Bei Win Vista oder 7 brauchst du doch nichts mehr installieren, damit er Cool'n'Quiet nutzt. Hast du Cool'n'Quiet im Bios aktiviert? Hast du in den erweiterten Energieeinstellungen, bei Prozessorenergieverwaltung unter Minimaler Leistungszustand des Prozessors 100% stehen? Wenn ja ändere das mal. Schau mal nach ob ein Prozess eine hohe CPU-Auslastung produziert. Falls ja könnte das der Fehler sein. Falls das auch nichts bringt setze mal die Übertaktung zurück, vllt funktioniert Cool'n'Quiet dann wieder.


 
Bei Vista und 7 kann das schon sein... aber bei XP?  Alles was mit CnQ zu tun hat, ist im BIOS aktiviert. Gibts bei XP schon die CPU-Energieverwaltung? (Habs nich gefunden, or an der falschen Stelle gesucht) 
OC is nicht aktiv. Auslastung ist bei Core#0 ~6% und bei Core#1 ~10%. 
Bin etwas ratlos, denn CnQ lief schon auf meinem Sys...
THX4Help 

BTW: Wenn wir gerade dabei sind, was ist den besser zum Falten? XP oder 7? 
Ich falte mit XP, könnte aber auf 7 umsteigen, wenns mehr bringt.


----------



## acer86 (1. August 2011)

Schmicki schrieb:


> @chris1995: Nein und ja. Nein, weil es ja um einen i7-2600s ging, der nur mit 2,8 GHz taktet. Da tippe ich mal auf ca. 18k PPD. Kann man den i7-2600s überhaupt übertakten?
> Ja, weil deine Werte sich mit meinen Werten decken. Ca. 24,5k PPD macht der i7-2600k@3,4 GHz bei einer P6900.
> 
> @acer86: Vor der Punkteanpassung waren es mit einer BIG-WU sogar 32k PPD beim i7-2600k@stock. Das waren noch Zeiten!



ja denke mal mit ein Z68 MB oder P67 sollte etwas OC über BLCK möglich sein aber nur sehr gering, wäre aber mal interessant zu wissen.

Stimmt da war ja noch was mit der Punkteanpassung, bin ja leider Vor der Punkte Anpassung vorübergehend ausgestiegen mit den Falten.

@Wolvie 

wen du nur über GPU faltest kannst du ruhig bei XP bleiben macht da kein großen Unterschied, nur wen du vor haben solltest auch mit den CPU zu Falten dan auf jedenfall win7, das hat einfach eine bessere Multikern CPU unterstüzung.


----------



## kubi-1988 (1. August 2011)

Wolvie schrieb:


> Bei Vista und 7 kann das schon sein... aber bei XP?  Alles was mit CnQ zu tun hat, ist im BIOS aktiviert. Gibts bei XP schon die CPU-Energieverwaltung? (Habs nich gefunden, or an der falschen Stelle gesucht)
> BTW: Wenn wir gerade dabei sind, was ist den besser zum Falten? XP oder 7?
> Ich falte mit XP, könnte aber auf 7 umsteigen, wenns mehr bringt.



Also unter Systemsteuerung/Energieoptionen könntest du vllt etwas finden. Bei mir habe ich nichts gefunden, aber mein alter Rechner bietet so etwas gar nicht und im XP-Mode habe ich nichts gefunden.

Hm gab es bei XP nicht so etwas wie einen CnQ-Treiber? Hast du den vllt noch nicht installiert?

Ich denke nicht, dass große Unterschiede zw. den Windows gibt.


----------



## ernei (1. August 2011)

Hi,



			
				Wolvie schrieb:
			
		

> ... aber bei XP?  Alles was mit CnQ zu tun hat, ist im BIOS aktiviert. Gibts bei XP schon die CPU-Energieverwaltung? (Habs nich gefunden, or an der falschen Stelle gesucht)



Ist bei XP "Start" in die "Systemsteuerung", dann als Unterpunkt "Energieoptionen".
Bei XP musst Du glaube ich den C&Q Treiber von AMD installieren, war früher jedenfalls so.


----------



## T0M@0 (1. August 2011)

Ja bei AMD muss man extra nen Treiber installieren. Und soviel wie ich weiß muss man auf Laptop/Notebook bei den Energieoptionen umstellen.


----------



## mattinator (1. August 2011)

Wolvie schrieb:


> Bin etwas ratlos, denn CnQ lief schon auf meinem Sys...


 
CnQ-Treiber war nur bis W2k erforderlich / möglich (s.a. AMD Support Search). Allerdings tut's evtl. der AMD-Prozessor-Treiber: http://support.amd.com/de/Pages/dynamicDetails.aspx?ListID=00bc6786-4315-4b7a-9513-8988872368ec&ItemID=223⟨=de. Ansonsten z.B. das Tool probieren: SpeedswitchXP.


----------



## Wolvie (1. August 2011)

Unter Energieoptionen habe ich geschaut.. Nüschts...
Ich hab sogar 3 verschiedene CnQ Treiber ausprobiert.. Nüchts...
Habe jetz Win7 draufgeklatscht, da funzt es (dank?) CnQ Treiber... Aber leider habe ich im Idle nach wie vor ~ 95 Watt Verbrauch. (30 Watt gehen an Grakar, weitere Geräte sind 1 USB Maus, 1 USB Tastatur, SATA HDD, DVD-Laufwerk)
Wenn ich dann aber anfange Falten, taktet die CPU von 1 Ghz wieder auf Max. 
Argh !!


----------



## acer86 (1. August 2011)

Wie du vorhin geschrieben hast wird dein CPU beim GPU falten auf Core 1 mit 6% und beim Core 2 mit 10% ausgelastet, ist ziemlich wahrscheinlich das die "CnQ" Schwelle mit so einer hohen Auslastung schon überschritten ist und er mit max Vcore und Takt Arbeiten muss. 

nutzt den den Rechner nur zum Falten? wen ja Untervolte und Untertakte ihn doch einfach im Bios, hab ich bei mein Alten AMD Falter auch so gemacht, dan braucht er gleich mal 50-60Watt weniger


----------



## Wolvie (1. August 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> ..ziemlich wahrscheinlich das die "CnQ" Schwelle mit so einer hohen Auslastung schon überschritten.. ..Untervolte und Untertakte ihn doch einfach im Bios..


 
Könnte gut sein. 
Undervolten und untertakten werde ich ihn, CnQ hin oder her. 
Wenn ich die CPU falten lasse lande ich bei knappen 600 Punkten (30min TPF) aber mein Watt/PPD-Verhältnis geht ins Minus.

Fakt ist: Meine Hardware ist einfach zu alt und zu ineffizent, ändern kann man es nicht wirklich. Muss wohl doch auf BD warten...........


----------



## kubi-1988 (1. August 2011)

Also bei mir sind die Werte 20 fürs hochtakten und 60 % für runtertakten.

Du kannst auch bei den erweiterten Energieoptionen bei der Prozessorenergieverwaltung eintragen, dass er z.B. 75 % als max. Leistungszustand nimmt. Allerdings nimmt er dann nicht genau den Wert sondern nach unten den nächsten P-State. Bei mir läuft er dann bei 75% mit 1,6 GHz, obwohl er sonst mit 3,2 GHz laufen würde.


----------



## Thosch (2. August 2011)

Moin @ all !
Hab meinen 9850er auch mal ne Abmagerungskur verpasst, der muss und kommt auch jetzt mit 1,24 statt der 1,3V bei trotzdem stabilen 8% OC zurecht. War der erste und zeitlich kurze Versuch zu Untervolten. Mach unterm Strich mit 20Watt weniger im ganzem System. Will wenn ich mal länger Zeit habe mich noch ans RAM ran machen und da von den 2,2 auf (erstmal) 1,8V kommen. Die Teiler und so machen ja beim Falten nicht den Unterschied. Oder ?


----------



## Thosch (2. August 2011)

Edit:  Bin jetzt nach HDD-Tausch noch´n Stück weiter runter gegangen. Bin jetzt bei akt. 1,22 VCore; CPU HT 1,2V. Mach zusammen nur noch ca.280W., nochmals 20 weniger. Mal sehen obs stabil faltet.


----------



## Z28LET (2. August 2011)

Ist ja auf jeden Fall ein gutes Lastszenario.


----------



## Thosch (2. August 2011)

Was soll/will mir diese Fehlermeldung sagen und wo könnte der Fehler herrühren ? Tipps ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (2. August 2011)

Passiert manchmal. Wenn du meinst das ein Defekt vorliegt würde ich beim RAM anfangen.


----------



## Bumblebee (2. August 2011)

Möglicherweise stemmt er mit deinem Undervolting keine 100% Last mehr
Kannst ja mal versuchen ob er mit *-smp 3* nicht mehr "bockt"


----------



## Muschkote (2. August 2011)

Mit der gleichen Meldung ist mir letztens eine BigWU bei 93% abgeraucht.
Das kommt ab und an mal vor, die Kiste faltet über Wochen ohne murren und plötzlich verabschiedet sich mal eine.
Keine Ahnung woran das liegt. Die Hardware würde ich bei mir ausschliessen, sonst würde da öfters was flöten gehen.
Das liegt bestimmt an den WUs.


----------



## Lee (2. August 2011)

Mal rein interessehalbe eine Frage. Ich bin zwar aus dem Folding völlig draußen, weil mein HTPC die Hitze meiner GTX470 unter Vollast schlecht verträgt und ich die Lautstärke nicht vertrage, aber interessieren tue ich mich dennoch noch dafür.

Geht mittlerweile ATI Folding eigentlich richtig? Also nicht mit ner 4870 bei <2k PPD rumgurken und ohne Ausbremsung des SMP Clienten. F@H hat ja schon vor einer gefühlten Ewigkeit versprochen was in der Richtung zu unternehmen...


----------



## nfsgame (2. August 2011)

Ja, ab einer HD5xxx geht es nun besser. Siehe aktuelle Print (Abo/ab Mittwoch) .


----------



## Schmicki (2. August 2011)

Nabend Zusammen,

ich habe ein kleines Problem eine GTS450 auf einem Asrock Z68 Pro3 zum falten zu bewegen. Der Client verweigert die Zusammenarbeit und verabschiedet sich mit einem *CoreStatus = 63 (99)*.
Hat vielleicht jemand eine Idee, was das zu bedeuten hat?

Hier mal der Log:

```
# Windows GPU Console Edition #################################################
###############################################################################

                       Folding@Home Client Version 6.41r2

                          http://folding.stanford.edu

###############################################################################
###############################################################################

Launch directory: C:\falten\gpu
Executable: C:\falten\gpu\Folding@home-Win32-gpu.exe


[19:50:10] Gpu type=3 species=21.
[19:50:10] Configuring Folding@Home...


[19:51:47] - Ask before connecting: No
[19:51:47] - User name: Schmicki (Team 70335)
[19:51:47] - User ID: 137F5AB22CD6AABF
[19:51:47] - Machine ID: 5
[19:51:47]
[19:51:47] Work directory not found. Creating...
[19:51:47] Could not open work queue, generating new queue...
[19:51:47] - Preparing to get new work unit...
[19:51:47] Cleaning up work directory
[19:51:47] + Attempting to get work packet
[19:51:47] Gpu type=3 species=21.
[19:51:47] - Connecting to assignment server
[19:51:48] - Successful: assigned to (171.67.108.54).
[19:51:48] + News From Folding@Home: Welcome to Folding@Home
[19:51:48] Loaded queue successfully.
[19:51:48] Gpu type=3 species=21.
[19:51:50] + Closed connections
[19:51:50]
[19:51:50] + Processing work unit
[19:51:50] Core required: FahCore_15.exe
[19:51:50] Core not found.
[19:51:50] - Core is not present or corrupted.
[19:51:50] - Attempting to download new core...
[19:51:50] + Downloading new core: FahCore_15.exe
[19:51:51] + 10240 bytes downloaded
[19:51:51] + 20480 bytes downloaded
[19:51:51] + 30720 bytes downloaded
(gekürzt)
[19:51:59] Verifying core Core_15.fah...
[19:51:59] Signature is VALID
[19:51:59]
[19:51:59] Trying to unzip core FahCore_15.exe
[19:52:00] Decompressed FahCore_15.exe (3903488 bytes) successfully
[19:52:05] + Core successfully engaged
[19:52:10]
[19:52:10] + Processing work unit
[19:52:10] Core required: FahCore_15.exe
[19:52:10] Core found.
[19:52:10] Working on queue slot 01 [August 1 19:52:10 UTC]
[19:52:10] + Working ...
[19:52:10]
[19:52:10] *------------------------------*
[19:52:10] Folding@Home GPU Core
[19:52:10] Version 2.15 (Tue Nov 16 09:05:18 PST 2010)
[19:52:10]
[19:52:10] Build host: SimbiosNvdWin7
[19:52:10] Board Type: NVIDIA/CUDA
[19:52:10] Core      : x=15
[19:52:10]  Window's signal control handler registered.
[19:52:10] Preparing to commence simulation
[19:52:10] - Looking at optimizations...
[19:52:10] DeleteFrameFiles: successfully deleted file=work/wudata_01.ckp
[19:52:10] - Created dyn
[19:52:10] - Files status OK
[19:52:10] sizeof(CORE_PACKET_HDR) = 512 file=<>
[19:52:10] - Expanded 43355 -> 170279 (decompressed 392.7 percent)
[19:52:10] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=43355 data_size=170279, decompressed_data_size=170279 diff=0
[19:52:10] - Digital signature verified
[19:52:10]
[19:52:10] Project: 6803 (Run 15, Clone 53, Gen 121)
[19:52:10]
[19:52:10] Assembly optimizations on if available.
[19:52:10] Entering M.D.
[19:52:12] Tpr hash work/wudata_01.tpr:  571382639 439244465 3404143117 1186497241 121492337
[19:52:12] Working on ALZHEIMER'S DISEASE AMYLOID
[19:52:12] Client config found, loading data.
[B][19:52:16] CoreStatus = 63 (99)[/B]
[19:52:16] + Error starting Folding@home core.

Folding@Home Client Shutdown.
```
Weitere Eckdaten:
Win 7 64-bit
Nvidia 275.33

Alles frisch zusammengebastelt und installiert.


----------



## T0M@0 (2. August 2011)

hast mal als admin gestartet?


----------



## Schmicki (2. August 2011)

@T0M@0: Ja, wurde gemacht. Leider ändert das nichts an der Fehlermeldung.


----------



## kubi-1988 (2. August 2011)

@Leee: Wenn du die Umgebungsvariablen optimierst kannst du die CPU-Last auf wenige % senken. Außerdem kommen dabei glaube ich noch ein paar PPD mehr dabei raus.


----------



## T0M@0 (2. August 2011)

Kannst du mal versuchen das in deinem  User-Ordner ausführen zu lassen (C:\Users\DEINNAME\AppData\Roaming\folding) ?

Hab mal gehört dass es sonst manchmal zu Problemen kommen kann.


----------



## Thosch (2. August 2011)

Also ich schieb jetzt mal den Fehler dem "zu-wenig-Saft" zu. Noch weniger als um die1,225 geht nicht. Da "sackt" bei AOD ein Wert zu weit mit ab wenn ich noch weniger VCore einstelle. Die beiden hängen zusammen und lassen sich nicht getrennt einstellen.


----------



## Bumblebee (2. August 2011)

Schmicki schrieb:


> Nabend Zusammen,
> 
> ich habe ein kleines Problem eine GTS450 auf einem Asrock Z68 Pro3 zum falten zu bewegen. Der Client verweigert die Zusammenarbeit und verabschiedet sich mit einem *CoreStatus = 63 (99)*.
> Hat vielleicht jemand eine Idee, was das zu bedeuten hat?
> ...


 
Wie du (unter anderem) auch hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...t-mehr-nach-falten-angehoben.html#post3280779 nachlesen kannst ist der letzte stabile Treiber der 267.59
Probier den mal


----------



## Schmicki (2. August 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Wie du (unter anderem) auch hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...t-mehr-nach-falten-angehoben.html#post3280779 nachlesen kannst ist der letzte stabile Treiber der 267.59
> Probier den mal



Jupp, der hat geholfen. Jetzt faltet die Kiste! Danke!


----------



## mf_Jade (3. August 2011)

Ähm mal ne bescheidene Frage:

Ich seh oft das Leute sich extra Rechner fürs Falten zusammen bauen und wie z.b. Zaucher hier ne Wakü für 1600 Tacken kaufen wollen, nur wegen dem Folding, da drängt sich mir die Frage auf: Warum? Wofür das ganze? Warum geben Leute soviel Geld dafür aus? Kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Vielleicht bringt mir mal einer den praktischen Nutzen näher.


----------



## Z28LET (3. August 2011)

@ mf_Jade
Hier schon mal ein Link zur ersten Einführung.
Spenden und Wohltätigkeit, sowie Sportsgeist beim Punktesammeln sind schon mal die ersten Gründe.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/folding-home-pcgh-team-70335/91222-info-falten-fuer-anfaenger.html


----------



## p00nage (3. August 2011)

Kann es sein das meine gtx260 den 2600k sehr ausbremst ? hab ihn zz nur mit 4ghz laufen aber  macht bei einer 6900 nur 23k ppd was mir als echt recht wenig vorkommt ...


----------



## Knutowskie (3. August 2011)

@mf_Jade: Wir falten und kaufen Hardware für tausende von Euro, einfach nur, weil wirs können! *g*

Ne, steckt schon mehr dahinter, aber man kann auch falten ohne extra dafür Hardware zu kaufen... Mit einem Büro PC z.b. der sich eh nur langweilt. Einfach nur, um der Menschheit zu helfen.


----------



## Thosch (3. August 2011)

Z28LET schrieb:


> @ mf_Jade
> Hier schon mal ein Link zur ersten Einführung.
> Spenden und Wohltätigkeit, sowie Sportsgeist beim Punktesammeln sind schon mal die ersten Gründe.
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/folding-home-pcgh-team-70335/91222-info-falten-fuer-anfaenger.html



Ja warum kaufen u. besitzen Leute einen 2,8LiterV6-Motor obwohl ein 1,0V12 auch reichen würden um von A nach B zu kommen ?!?! (Kleiner freundl.Wink mit dem Zaunsfeld an den Zitierten  Ich fahr nen Z22SE)
Sportsgeist an vllt. 1.Stelle, Hilfe für die Allgemeinheit letztendl. wohl auch.


----------



## mf_Jade (3. August 2011)

Thosch schrieb:


> Ja warum kaufen u. besitzen Leute einen 2,8LiterV6-Motor obwohl ein 1,0V12 auch reichen würden um von A nach B zu kommen ?!?! (Kleiner freundl.Wink mit dem Zaunsfeld an den Zitierten  Ich fahr nen Z22SE)


 
Weil man dann schneller von A nach B kommt. Das hat ja nen Nutzen, allerdings seh ich bei dem Folding keinen praktischen Nutzen außer ne horrende Stromrechnung gepaart mit extremen Anschaffungspreisen.


----------



## Z28LET (3. August 2011)

Stimmt und früher hatte auch ein Pferd genügt. 

Trotz meines irreführenden Namens fahre ich keinen solchen Motor.
Tatsächlich niemand auf der Welt!

Der Motor den du meinst, ist der Z28NET, Z28NEL oder Z28NEH.
Einen Z28LET gab es nie. Bevor diese 6-Zylinder rauskamen, hatte ich aber auf den Namen spekuliert und seit dem (schon einige(!) Jahre) nutze ich den Nick. 

Btw, einen Z20LEH hab ich mal gehabt! 

@ mf_Jade, wenn man versucht, überall einen persönlichen Vorteil zu sehen oder raus zu holen, dann ist falten auch nichts für einen!


----------



## Knutowskie (3. August 2011)

Naja, vielleicht hast du ja Bock irgendwann an Krebs oder Parkinson zu erkranken. Ich nich. Deswegen mach ich das. Ich denke da schon an erster Stelle an mich und meine Familie. Jeder hat seine persönliche Motivation, warum er irgendwas macht. Du musst ja nicht mitmachen, is ja schließlich freiwillig.

Aber man kann auch folden, ohne horrende Anschaffungskosten und Stromrechnung. Sind halt nur nen paar Bekloppte (inkl. mir) hier, die es gerne übertreiben. Aber wie gesagt, auch ein einfacher Büro-PC kann helfen.
Sicher wird man damit nicht in die Top 10 der Rangliste kommen, aber man leistet seinen Beitrag für die Forschung. Und die Stromrechnung muss man auch nicht unendlich überladen, sagt ja keiner, dass du deinen PC immer laufen haben musst und zu 100% auslasten sollst. Es geht auch mit bedeutend weniger finanziellen Aufwand.

lg Rudi

(Ich habe gar kein Auto und fahre gerne Fahrrad, weil ich damit in der Stadt schneller ans Ziel komme... rofl )


----------



## mf_Jade (3. August 2011)

Hmm...gibts denn dazu mal Ergebnisse? Das das Folding was gebracht hat? Ich hatte vor PCGH noch nie was davon gehört. Ich will euch das keinesfalls madig machen ich versuche nur zu verstehen warum ihr das macht bzw. ob das nur ein sauteurer Schwanzvergleich ist.

(Ich habe auch kein Auto und fahre gerne Fahrrad aus dem gleichen Grund )


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (3. August 2011)

Wenn mein Englisch mich nicht komplett täuscht, kannst du die hier finden: Folding@home - Papers


----------



## Henninges (3. August 2011)

@mf_Jade : warum gibt es oc'er die den ganzen tag benchen ? warum gibt es modder die ihre teure hardware "zerschneiden" um irgendwas inidividuelles daraus zu basteln...das hat alles irgendwo keine geistreichen sinn...

folding at home ist, in meinen augen, auch sowas wie ein couchpotatoe e-sport...wir spielen mit in der weltliga, und hoffen die grundlagenforschung mit der von unseren cpu's und gpu's "gefalteten" proteine ein stückchen näher an ein ergebniss zu bringen, um krankheiten besser zu verstehen und vielleicht mal irgendwann heilen zu können...

und EDIT : kann mal jemand diesen "spasspost" entfernen...danke... Bitte


----------



## RG Now66 (3. August 2011)

Hey Leute gibt es schon was neues vom Newsletter zu F@H (release Termin oder so)?


----------



## Bumblebee (3. August 2011)

RG Now66 schrieb:


> Hey Leute gibt es schon was neues vom Newsletter zu F@H (release Termin oder so)?



Schon bald *®*


----------



## Thosch (3. August 2011)

mf_Jade schrieb:


> ...
> 
> (Ich habe auch kein Auto und fahre gerne Fahrrad aus dem gleichen Grund )


 
Du hast kein Auto und fährst gerne Rad weil das ein sauteurer Schwanzvergleich ist ...??


----------



## Z28LET (3. August 2011)

Klar, mache ich jeden Morgen wenn ich mit meinem Auto zur Arbeit fahre!


----------



## mf_Jade (3. August 2011)

Ähm, nein weil das gesünder für die Umwelt ist


----------



## Thosch (4. August 2011)

mf_Jade schrieb:


> Ähm, nein weil das gesünder für die Umwelt ist


 
Moin @all ! Aber du weißt schon das wenn du Rad fährst du dich mehr körperlich belastest = schnellere Atmung = *höherer CO2-Ausstoß* !  Ich wills dir nicht mies reden, wollte es nur mal bemerkt haben ...


----------



## Z28LET (4. August 2011)

Die CO2 Emmission der Weltbevölkerung ist nicht zu unterschätzen!
Die knapp 7 Milliarden stossen einiges aus.

Vor 300 Jahren gabs ja gerade mal ne halbe Milliarde! Kein Wunder, dass es zu Klimaerwährmung kommt. (Ausser in Deutschland, gefühlt)


----------



## nfsgame (4. August 2011)

Macht einem mal das Radfahren nicht madig , wenigstens wird man nicht so Fett wie die ganzen bequemen Autofahrer  .


----------



## Z28LET (4. August 2011)

Autofahren kann ein ganz schöner täglicher Kampf sein. 

Aber stimmt schon, sofern man nicht stürzt oder so ist Radfahren gesünder.

Nichts desto trotz, nicht jeder hat nur <10km bis zur Arbeit.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. August 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Macht einem mal das Radfahren nicht madig , wenigstens wird man nicht so Fett wie die ganzen bequemen Autofahrer  .


Das Fett wird gebraucht um auch an kühleren Tagen Motorrad zu fahren.


----------



## Knutowskie (4. August 2011)

rolf... hier mal ne Frage nebenbei: Kann ich einen Pentium 4 mit 2,8GHz,  4 DDR Riegel, 2 HDDS und ner 6600GT AGP mit nem 350W Netzteil  betreiben?
Ich hab ein billig NT mit passiven PFC mit 550W rumliegen, aber das 350er hat nen aktives... 
Überall liest man verschiedenes.

lg


----------



## PCGHGS (4. August 2011)

Hi,

ich hatte gestern ein Problem mit meiner GTS 450


```
[20:59:30] Completed  38999999 out of 50000000 steps (78%).
[21:01:37] Completed  39499999 out of 50000000 steps (79%).
[21:03:44] Completed  39999999 out of 50000000 steps (80%).
[21:05:50] Completed  40499999 out of 50000000 steps (81%).
[21:07:57] Completed  40999999 out of 50000000 steps (82%).
[21:10:03] Completed  41499999 out of 50000000 steps (83%).
[21:12:10] Completed  41999999 out of 50000000 steps (84%).
[21:14:17] Completed  42499999 out of 50000000 steps (85%).
[21:16:23] Completed  42999999 out of 50000000 steps (86%).
[21:18:30] Completed  43499999 out of 50000000 steps (87%).
[21:20:37] Completed  43999999 out of 50000000 steps (88%).
[21:22:43] Completed  44499999 out of 50000000 steps (89%).
[21:24:50] Completed  44999999 out of 50000000 steps (90%).
[21:26:56] Completed  45499999 out of 50000000 steps (91%).
[21:29:03] Completed  45999999 out of 50000000 steps (92%).
[21:31:10] Completed  46499999 out of 50000000 steps (93%).
[21:33:16] Completed  46999999 out of 50000000 steps (94%).
[21:35:22] Completed  47499999 out of 50000000 steps (95%).
[21:35:23] mdrun_gpu returned 52
[21:35:23] NANs detected on GPU
[21:35:23] 
[21:35:23] Folding@home Core Shutdown: UNSTABLE_MACHINE
[21:35:26] CoreStatus = 7A (122)
[21:35:26] Sending work to server
[21:35:26] Project: 6800 (Run 17370, Clone 0, Gen 238)
[21:35:26] - Error: Could not get length of results file work/wuresults_01.dat
[21:35:26] - Error: Could not read unit 01 file. Removing from queue.
[21:35:26] EUE limit exceeded. Pausing 24 hours.
```
Treiber 267.59
MSI GTS 450 Cyclone OC @900 MHz bei 1,05V
Windows 7 64bit


----------



## T0M@0 (4. August 2011)

versuch mal den workordner und die queue.dat zu löschen, vielleicht hast du eine schlechte wu erwischt (manchmal muss man dann auch noch die ID ändern)


----------



## Bumblebee (4. August 2011)

Knutowskie schrieb:


> rolf... hier mal ne Frage nebenbei: Kann ich einen Pentium 4 mit 2,8GHz, 4 DDR Riegel, 2 HDDS und ner 6600GT AGP mit nem 350W Netzteil betreiben?


 
Meine Schätzung:
- CPU ca. 70 - 80 Watt
- GraKa ca. 60 Watt
Riegel und HDD's brauchen nicht so viel
Sofern nicht das MoBo *massiv* reinhaut sollte es also hinkommen



PCGHGS schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich hatte gestern ein Problem mit meiner GTS 450
> 
> ...


 
Sowas (ärgerliches) kann vorkommen; TOM@0 hat dir schon alles Wichtige geschrieben
Was ich allerdings nicht verstehe ist, dass der Client nach einem NAN gleich auf EUE limit exceeded geht


----------



## PCGHGS (4. August 2011)

thx an Bumblebee/Tom@0 
Ich hab einfach den Client beendet und neu gestartet  

```
Launch directory: C:\Users\PCGHGS 3\AppData\Roaming\Folding@home-gpu
Arguments: -forcegpu nvidia_fermi -local -gpu 0 

[22:36:51] - Ask before connecting: No
[22:36:51] - User name: PCGHGS (Team 70335)
[22:36:51] - User ID: 2DA7E9F31E3D4679
[22:36:51] - Machine ID: 1
[22:36:51] 
[22:36:51] Gpu type=3 species=20.
[22:36:52] Loaded queue successfully.
[22:36:52] Initialization complete
[22:36:52] 
[22:36:52] + Processing work unit
[22:36:52] Core required: FahCore_15.exe
[22:36:52] Core found.
[22:36:52] Working on queue slot 09 [August 3 22:36:52 UTC]
[22:36:52] + Working ...
[22:36:52] 
[22:36:52] *------------------------------*
[22:36:52] Folding@Home GPU Core
[22:36:52] Version 2.15 (Tue Nov 16 09:05:18 PST 2010)
[22:36:52] 
[22:36:52] Build host: SimbiosNvdWin7
[22:36:52] Board Type: NVIDIA/CUDA
[22:36:52] Core      : x=15
[22:36:52]  Window's signal control handler registered.
[22:36:52] Preparing to commence simulation
[22:36:52] - Looking at optimizations...
[22:36:52] - Files status OK
[22:36:52] sizeof(CORE_PACKET_HDR) = 512 file=<>
[22:36:52] - Expanded 44875 -> 170279 (decompressed 379.4 percent)
[22:36:52] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=44875 data_size=170279, decompressed_data_size=170279 diff=0
[22:36:52] - Digital signature verified
[22:36:52] 
[22:36:52] Project: 6803 (Run 9, Clone 40, Gen 85)
[22:36:52] 
[22:36:52] Assembly optimizations on if available.
[22:36:52] Entering M.D.
[22:36:54] Will resume from checkpoint file work/wudata_09.ckp
[22:36:54] Tpr hash work/wudata_09.tpr:  1244172960 1659559566 3353985765 872286714 1535672146
[22:36:54] Working on ALZHEIMER'S DISEASE AMYLOID
[22:36:54] Client config found, loading data.
[22:36:54] Starting GUI Server
[22:36:54] Resuming from checkpoint
[22:36:54] fcCheckPointResume: retreived and current tpr file hash:
[22:36:54]    0   1244172960   1244172960
[22:36:54]    1   1659559566   1659559566
[22:36:54]    2   3353985765   3353985765
[22:36:54]    3    872286714    872286714
[22:36:54]    4   1535672146   1535672146
[22:36:54] fcCheckPointResume: file hashes same.
[22:36:54] fcCheckPointResume: state restored.
[22:36:54] fcCheckPointResume: name work/wudata_09.log Verified work/wudata_09.log
[22:36:54] fcCheckPointResume: name work/wudata_09.trr Verified work/wudata_09.trr
[22:36:54] fcCheckPointResume: name work/wudata_09.xtc Verified work/wudata_09.xtc
[22:36:54] fcCheckPointResume: name work/wudata_09.edr Verified work/wudata_09.edr
[22:36:54] fcCheckPointResume: state restored 2
[22:36:54] Resumed from checkpoint
[22:36:54] Setting checkpoint frequency: 500000
[22:36:54] Completed    500001 out of 50000000 steps (1%).
[22:39:04] Completed   1000000 out of 50000000 steps (2%).
[22:41:15] Completed   1500000 out of 50000000 steps (3%).
[22:43:25] Completed   2000000 out of 50000000 steps (4%).
[22:45:35] Completed   2500000 out of 50000000 steps (5%).
```
@Bumblebee
NAN 


			
				wiki schrieb:
			
		

> Es handelt sich hierbei um einen speziellen Wert bestimmter Darstellungen von Gleitkommazahlen auf dem Rechner,  der als Ergebnis einer ungültigen Rechenoperation zurückgegeben wird.  Insbesondere haben die heute weit verbreiteten Gleitkommadarstellungen  nach IEEE 754 bzw. IEC 559 NaNs. Als Ergebnis einer Berechnung wird immer dann NaN geliefert, wenn ein  Ergebnis nach mehreren, sich widersprechenden Regeln berechnet werden  könnte, keine reelle Zahl (oder eine der beiden Unendlichkeiten) ergäbe,  oder bereits NaN als Argument an der Berechnung beteiligt ist.


----------



## mattinator (4. August 2011)

PCGHGS schrieb:


> @Bumblebee
> NAN


 


> [21:35:23] NANs detected on GPU
> .
> .
> .
> [21:35:26] EUE limit exceeded. Pausing 24 hours.



s. CoreStatus codes - FaHWiki

Wahrscheinlich ist das nicht der erste Fehler in Folge gewesen, so dass das "EUE limit" echt überschritten wurde. Tritt bei defekten Unit's schon mal auf, allerdings meistens etwas früher in der Projekt-Verarbeitung, nicht erst bei 95%.


----------



## kingkryzon (4. August 2011)

Mal eine Frage ich hab mal kurz bei jemanden in der Bestenliste den Durchschnitt ausgerechnet und es scheint als hätte er 90k Punkte pro WU bekommen wie geht das ? ich bekomme pro WU nur ca 600 Punkte.


----------



## nfsgame (4. August 2011)

Big-WUs für i7 und größer die dann 24/7 laufen.


----------



## ernei (5. August 2011)

Hi Knutowskie,



Knutowskie schrieb:


> rolf... hier mal ne Frage nebenbei: Kann ich einen Pentium 4 mit 2,8GHz,  4 DDR Riegel, 2 HDDS und ner 6600GT AGP mit nem 350W Netzteil  betreiben?
> Ich hab ein billig NT mit passiven PFC mit 550W rumliegen, aber das 350er hat nen aktives...
> Überall liest man verschiedenes.
> 
> lg



sollte eigentlich gehen, ich würde sagen knapp unter 300 Watt.
Versuch mal den PSU Calculator:

Enermax Power Supply Calculator


----------



## Malkolm (5. August 2011)

350W mit aktivem Lüfter lässt auf ein sehr altes Modell mit eher mickrigem WIrkungsgrad schließen. Ich tippe mal auf sowas um die 80%. Sprich von deinen 350W aus der Wand kommen nur 280W im System an. Noch dazu wohl auch weniger auf der 12V Rail.


----------



## ernei (5. August 2011)

Hi,



Malkolm schrieb:


> 350W mit aktivem Lüfter lässt auf ein sehr altes Modell mit eher mickrigem WIrkungsgrad schließen. Ich tippe mal auf sowas um die 80%. Sprich von deinen 350W aus der Wand kommen nur 280W im System an. Noch dazu wohl auch weniger auf der 12V Rail.


 
In der Regel gibt die Leistung des Netzteil die Leistung auf den "Rails" an (ist jedenfalls bei meinen 3 Netzteilen so), bei 350 Watt würde das Ding bei 80% Wirkungsgrad 420 Watt aus der Dose ziehen.
Da ist eher die Frage ob die 350 Watt Peak oder Dauerleistung sind.


----------



## Z28LET (5. August 2011)

Joa, bei den Biligheimern mit Glück Peak, bei gescheiten Markennetzteilen in der Regel Dauerleistung.


----------



## Wolvie (5. August 2011)

Bei billigen PSUs werden auch gerne die 3.3V, 5V und 12V Schienen zusammengezählt und angegeben. Kann sein das die Hälfte der Leistung (oder gar mehr) auf 3.3V bzw. auf der 5V Schiene anliegen. 
Gesehen bei meinem Bruder: 450 Watt No-Name-PSU, 180 Watt kommen auf der 12V Single-Rail an. 

Btw: Damt, meine GTX gibt den Geist auf...


----------



## Bumblebee (5. August 2011)

Wolvie schrieb:


> Btw: Damt, meine GTX gibt den Geist auf...



Sch*** ade - eigentlich
Was für eine GTX isses denn genau??


----------



## Wolvie (5. August 2011)

GTX260, 192er Version, 65nm (Frisches XP, 275.33 Treiber)

Lief sonst immer 575/1620/999@1,0625V.
Seit 2 Tagen zickt sie rum. 
Muss sie jetzt mit 575/1566 laufen lassen, damit sie faltet ohne Gezicke. Die VDDC belief sich immer so auf 46A, jetzt sind es 53A. Macht sich im Verbrauch bemerkbar, bei weniger PPD natürlich.


----------



## Mettsemmel (5. August 2011)

Also Leute, ich hab eine gute und eine schlechte Nachricht.
Die Gute: Ich studier ab Oktober...
...und die Schlechte: Sobald ich umgezogen bin, kann ichs mir stromtechnisch nicht mehr leisten weiter zu falten


----------



## nichtraucher91 (5. August 2011)

Mettsemmel schrieb:


> Also Leute, ich hab eine gute und eine schlechte Nachricht.
> Die Gute: Ich studier ab Oktober...
> ...und die Schlechte: Sobald ich umgezogen bin, kann ichs mir stromtechnisch nicht mehr leisten weiter zu falten


 
Same here...


----------



## Bumblebee (5. August 2011)

und ein weiteres " Sch****ade eigentlich" von mir an die rennsemmel und den antiraucher


----------



## Henninges (5. August 2011)

nichtraucher und mettsemmel hören auf ? das kann nicht sein !

das stimmt mich traurig !

was für ein scheisstag... ):


----------



## Schmicki (5. August 2011)

Mettsemmel schrieb:


> ...und die Schlechte: Sobald ich umgezogen bin, kann ichs mir stromtechnisch nicht mehr leisten weiter zu falten



Semmel, mach keine Scheiß! Das kannst du mir doch nicht antun! Ich habe gedacht, du zündest den Turbo und düst punktetechnisch an mir vorbei!  Hach, waren das noch Zeiten, als wir noch Rennen gegeneinander gefaltet sind!  

@Mettsemmel & nichtraucher91: Bleibt nicht zu lange weg! Ihr wisst, bei uns warten immer ein paar WUs die gefaltet werden wollen!


----------



## nichtraucher91 (5. August 2011)

ja leider aber bis ich anfange zu studieren, bleib ich euch erhalten. Während des Studiums brauch ich mein Laptop halt in der Uni.


----------



## Bumblebee (5. August 2011)

Es bleibt unschön - aber leider verständlich, dass man Prioritäten setzten muss

Plus noch was anderes:



1821984 schrieb:


> Hi allerseits. Hab mich auch mal dazu entschlossen zu falten, damit der Rechner hier auch was Sinnvolles tut außer energie zu verbrauchen.
> 
> Hab mir den Client für GPU raufgezogen. Auch das FahMon läuft. Mir stellt sich die Frage, ob ich mein Prozzi mit laufen lassen sollte, bzw ob ich dazu einen extra Client brauche oder ob ich die CPU einfach mit einbeziehen kann? Sys siehe Signatur.
> 
> ...



Und eine Antwort darauf:



hardware_fanatiker schrieb:


> Erstmal Herzlich willkommen in Team.
> 
> Also deine Prozzi solltest du auf jeden Fall laufen lassen, dafür einfach mal das smp tutorial hier bei den stickies angucen, der wird deutich mehr punkte bringen, als die 570, wobei die auch schon gut ist.
> Zum Gamen musst den Client beenden, der beendet sich nicht automatisch.


----------



## Knutowskie (6. August 2011)

also, ich hab jetzt mein 350W FSPGroup Netzteil mit dem active PFC drin und es läuft bisher gut. Einfach mal ausprobiert, no risk, no fun!
Das Ding war ja noch neu, als ich es gekauft habe. Und bisher füttert es den P4 ordentlich.

Und Ubuntu 11.04 läuft flüssig und recht fix auf der ollen Möhre... Wohooo! Nur installieren musste ichs übern USB Stick.
Aber siehe da, son olles Arschrock mit dem Namen P4V88+ kann schon von USB Stick booten. Sehr nice... 
Was der wohl an PPD macht? *rofl*

lg


----------



## Psycho1996 (6. August 2011)

300 oder 400  Würde ich mal so schätzen...


----------



## Mettsemmel (6. August 2011)

Schmicki schrieb:


> Semmel, mach keine Scheiß! Das kannst du mir doch nicht antun! Ich habe gedacht, du zündest den Turbo und düst punktetechnisch an mir vorbei!  Hach, waren das noch Zeiten, als wir noch Rennen gegeneinander gefaltet sind!
> 
> @Mettsemmel & nichtraucher91: Bleibt nicht zu lange weg! Ihr wisst, bei uns warten immer ein paar WUs die gefaltet werden wollen!


 
^^ Joa.. eine Ära geht zuende 
Aber ich werde bis dahin auch noch weiterfalten. Jedenfalls in den Tagen, in denen es hier von den Temperaturen her gerade noch erträglich ist.
Ich spiele aber mit dem Gedanken mir eine sparsame Graka zu kaufen, wie die 560 Ti. Vielleicht lass ich die ja ab und zu mal für uns arbeiten


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. August 2011)

Wen wir gerade beim Thema Punkteausfall sind:

Wir gehen Ende nächste Woche in den Urlaub und ich werd wärend dieser Zeit nicht falten > nicht das ich meinem beiden Systemen nicht trauen würde > ich traue meinem Router nicht. 
Ich hatte ja in der Vergangheit ja ein paar Verbindungsprobleme und was nützt es wen beide Systeme laufen und gleich am ersten Tag die Verbindung abbricht? 

Da ich eine Woche nicht fallten werde und um den Punkteausfall ein wenig zu kompensieren fallte ich momentan auch mit dem Grossen 24/7.


----------



## computertod (6. August 2011)

ich sehe gerade, dass ich atm auf Platz 200 bin


----------



## nfsgame (6. August 2011)

*BLUBB* Land unter ...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. August 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> *BLUBB* Land unter ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit UFO!


----------



## nfsgame (6. August 2011)

Du meinst die Fliege auffer Scheibe ?


----------



## davidof2001 (6. August 2011)

computertod schrieb:


> ich sehe gerade, dass ich atm auf Platz 200 bin



Glückwunsch!!!

Ich habe es gestern auch unter die TOP100 geschafft.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. August 2011)

Schade, und ich dachte wir bekommen endlich Besucher von ausserhalb.


----------



## mattinator (6. August 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Schade, und ich dachte wir bekommen endlich Besucher von ausserhalb.


 
Warum denn nicht. ? Weißt Du, wie sie aussehen ?
Übrigens sah der Himmel bei uns heute Nachmittag durchgängig aus wie die dunkelste Wolke des Fotos, also eher wie "Welt unter". Wolkenstrukturen waren gar nicht erkennbar.


----------



## 1821984 (7. August 2011)

So konnte meine CPU nun auch dazu bringen zu falten. Das tolle ist ja das es diese überhaupt nicht juckt, ob ich neben bei noch was mache.

Jetzt falten also GPU und CPU gleichzeitig. Gibt es für die CPU auch ne Anzeige wie für die Graka außer sone alte Eingabeanzeige.


----------



## Bumblebee (7. August 2011)

1821984 schrieb:


> Jetzt falten also GPU und CPU gleichzeitig.



Find ich gut 



1821984 schrieb:


> Gibt es für die CPU auch ne Anzeige wie für die Graka außer sone alte Eingabeanzeige.



Die Frage verstehe ich nun nicht so ganz - wie meinst du das??


----------



## T0M@0 (7. August 2011)

Gemeint ist bestimmt die Anzeige vom Tray client wo man die Proteine beobachten kann. Das frisst aber leider sehr viel leistung und ist nicht zu empfehlen. Zum gucken wievielePPD du machst nimm lieber HFM oder FAHMON gibt hier für beides ein How To...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. August 2011)

Haben die Administratoren des Forums den Signaturbereich (in der Höhe) unter den Beiträgen verkleinert? 

Gewisse Signaturen werden bei mir nicht mehr komplett angezeigt, egal mit welchem System ich die Forumseite betrachte.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein Teil der Signaturen kann ich durch eine höhere Auflösung dazuzubringen das sie komplett angezeigt werden, aber zum Beispiel die von TOMat0 wird immer die unterste Textzeile in der Höhe abgeschnitten wie im Bild zu sehen.


----------



## T0M@0 (7. August 2011)

Das sieht ja doof aus :-\


----------



## Wolvie (7. August 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> ...aber zum Beispiel die von TOMat0 wird immer die unterste Textzeile in der Höhe abgeschnitten wie im Bild zu sehen.


 Jop, kann ich nur zustimmen.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (7. August 2011)

ja haben sie. wurde in der Höhe auf glaube ich 86pix (glaube ich) beschränkt. musste meine auch grade ändern.


----------



## mattinator (7. August 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Haben die Administratoren des Forums den Signaturbereich (in der Höhe) unter den Beiträgen verkleinert?


 
Da sollte ich wohl den Sysprofile-Bereich lieber rausnehmen ?


----------



## The Ian (7. August 2011)

so...nach langer zeit bin ich aus meinem urlaub wieder zurück...überraschenderweise hat mein rechner tatsächlich 3 wochen lang brav weitergemacht und nicht rumgezickt....so da ich die etwa 500 seiten nicht alle lesen möchte...gibt es etwas wesentlich neues in den letzten 3 wochen??


----------



## Henninges (7. August 2011)

nicht wirklich...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. August 2011)

@Henninges: Du gehörst auch zu den Signatur-Opfern. 

Ich hab meine Signatur minimal angepasst.


----------



## Henninges (7. August 2011)

sehe meine sig "normal"...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (7. August 2011)

Weil der_knoben seine Wochenlange rummeckerei wegen aus seiner Sicht unfairen Signaturregelungen nicht einstellen wollte, wurde nun per Script die Signaturlänge "hart" beschränkt.
Damit ist er übrigens auch nicht zufrieden  .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. August 2011)

@Henninges: Hab gerade gesehen, nur bei einem Beitrag > seltsam. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Henninges (7. August 2011)

seltsam, seltsam...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. August 2011)

Auf dem Faltserver ist es der nächste Beitrag mit diesem Effekt.


----------



## nfsgame (7. August 2011)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...er-feedback-und-bug-thread-vbulletin-4-a.html


----------



## Schmidde (8. August 2011)

Ah gut, weis ich das auch mal, dachte schon mein browser hat ne macke 
Meine ist nämlich auch davon betroffen, aber nicht nur das nein Sys-Profile nicht mehr sichtbar ist, sondern auch die F@H Stats sind abgeschnitten. Kann ja gar nich angehen!! 

Aber jetzt wo ichs weis wirds geändert


----------



## Bumblebee (8. August 2011)

Ist immer wieder ein Vorteil, wenn man sich auf das Wesentlichste beschränkt


----------



## nfsgame (8. August 2011)

Und sich an die Forenregeln hält . Da stand seit Forengründung drinn, das die Sig nicht länger als fünf Zeilen sein darf (Stats zählen als 3 ).


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. August 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Und sich an die Forenregeln hält . Da stand seit Forengründung drinn, das die Sig nicht länger als fünf Zeilen sein darf (Stats zählen als 3 ).


So ganz kommt das aber nicht hin, Stats 3 plus 2 mit Text in normaler Grösse und schon wird es gekürzt.


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (9. August 2011)

moin moin,

nachdem endlich meine Corsair H100 engekommen ist werde ich mich wieder dem big wu folden widmen.
erstmal mit dem v7 client um mal zu gucken wie der geht und dann wieder mit linux wenn alles stabil läuft.

übrigens richtig Kühlleistung bringst wenn man den Anpressdruck der H100 leicht erhöht indem man die Backplate etwas unter Spannung setzt mit einem kleinen Abstandshalter.

naja hier mal meine Erfahrungswerte:

22°C Raumtemperatur
I7 2600k @ 4,5ghz 1.39V(die spannung ist hoch, aber intel empfehlung liegt bei 1,4V bei hohen llc settings-> llc@ extreme)
h70(2x Noiseblocker M12-P @ 12V)

35°C im idle
78°C unter last

persönlich war mir das zuviel um richtig zu falten, für gewisse anwendungen brauche ich aber den takt.

h100 (2xcorsair 2600rpm+ 2x Noiseblocker M12P)

silent pumpen einstellung:

idle 31°C
last 65°C

pumpe auf high+ abstandshalter:

idle 24°C
last 51°C

für 94.87€ finde ich die Temperaturen sehr gut und können mit einsteiger Lösungen von Selbstbau Waküs mithalten.
sicher eine interessante Lösung für all die die ihre Cpu stark übertaktet laufen lassen wollen ohne zu viel Elektronen Migration zu riskieren

mfg


----------



## Bumblebee (9. August 2011)

xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> 22°C Raumtemperatur
> 
> h100 (2xcorsair 2600rpm+ 2x Noiseblocker M12P)
> 
> ...


 
Das ist *HAMMMEEE*


----------



## Malkolm (9. August 2011)

Ich rate trotzdem von 1,39V im 24/7 Volllastbetrieb ab (wie Intel übrigens auch  )
4,5GHz sollten eigentlich auch mit 1,35V zu realisieren sein. Zur Not eben nur 4,4 GHz bei 1,33V/1,35V. Deine Stromrechnung wird es dir danken, und deine CPU wohl auch


----------



## acer86 (9. August 2011)

hat wirklich eine sehr gute Kühlleistung die H100 

das macht aufjedenfall eine Einsteiger wakü überflüssig, und zu den preis wird man auch kaum eine bessere wakü aus Einzelteilen bauen können.

wen der platz aussreicht um ein 240er radi der H100 in ein Gehäuse zu verbauen ist das eine sehr gute alternative zu teuren Eigenbau wakü´s, vor allem wen man überlegt das eine Gute pumpe Ausgleichsbehälter Kombi schon an die 80-100 Euro kosten kan ist das schon sehr erstaunlich.

bleibt nur noch die frage wie lange sie den 24/7 betrieb durchhält.


----------



## Julian Kruck (9. August 2011)

Hey leute,
nach einer längeren abstinenz im forum und damit verbundenen alten wissensstand, wollte ich mal fragen ob ich meine clienten updaten soll für mehr effizienz oder beruhigt beim alten bleiben kann.
momentan läuft auf dem X6 der smp 6.34
und auf der 9800GT der gpu3 client

hat sich viel geändert in sachen leistung/effizienz?


----------



## Schmidde (9. August 2011)

Juhu, jetzt bin ich schon zu einem viertel millionär


----------



## Z28LET (9. August 2011)

Joa, 
ich auch bald. 
Vielleicht kann ich dich ja noch einholen/überholen.


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (9. August 2011)

Malkolm schrieb:


> Ich rate trotzdem von 1,39V im 24/7 Volllastbetrieb ab (wie Intel übrigens auch  )
> 4,5GHz sollten eigentlich auch mit 1,35V zu realisieren sein. Zur Not eben nur 4,4 GHz bei 1,33V/1,35V. Deine Stromrechnung wird es dir danken, und deine CPU wohl auch


 
ja ganze 10watt unterschied zu 4,4ghz^^
das bringst natürlich, klar ist die voltage hoch aber meine sandy bridge mag sich net übertakten lassen gescheit, also dann halt so.
udn so lange die temps so harmlos sind hab ich auch kein problem damit so 24/7 zu fahren, da ich eine cpu eh selten über 1 jahr behalte.

wie sich die h100 im 24/7 folding bewährt interessiert mich auch brennend. freu mich schon auf corsair link dann kann man das alles gleich viel besser überwachen.

jetzt bei 27°C im zimmer ist die cpu auf kern 4 mit 63°C recht warm, aber nu ist ja fenster auf^^.

was mich auch wundert ist das die abluft der h100 in keinster weise warm ist wie bei der h70, denke die größere wasser menge macht sich da positiv bemerkbar.


übrigens v7 client 4,5ghz frame time 27min 30sek also fast auf linux normal smp niveau(33kppd) ist aber auch nen 2685 projekt was ja gerne mal etwas zäher ist als die 690x wus.

mfg


----------



## Bumblebee (9. August 2011)

Julian Kruck schrieb:


> Hey leute



Hey, J.K. - willkommen zurück



Julian Kruck schrieb:


> nach einer längeren abstinenz im forum und damit verbundenen alten wissensstand, wollte ich mal fragen ob ich meine clienten updaten soll für mehr effizienz oder beruhigt beim alten bleiben kann.
> momentan läuft auf dem X6 der smp 6.34 *<== ist gut so
> *und auf der 9800GT der gpu3 client *<== ist gut so, wenn es der 6.41er ist*



Und geändert hat sich auch nicht viel


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. August 2011)

Heute hat mein 1090t ganze 9h nicht gefaltet wegen irgend einem Fehler. 

```
[08:16:21] *------------------------------*
[08:16:21] Folding@Home Gromacs SMP Core
[08:16:21] Version 2.27 (Dec. 15, 2010)
[08:16:21] 
[08:16:21] Preparing to commence simulation
[08:16:21] - Assembly optimizations manually forced on.
[08:16:21] - Not checking prior termination.
[08:16:22] - Expanded 1764761 -> 2253729 (decompressed 127.7 percent)
[08:16:22] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=1764761 data_size=2253729, decompressed_data_size=2253729 diff=0
[08:16:22] - Digital signature verified
[08:16:22] 
[08:16:22] Project: 6053 (Run 1, Clone 194, Gen 357)
[08:16:22] 
[08:16:22] Assembly optimizations on if available.
[08:16:22] Entering M.D.
[08:16:27] Mapping NT from 6 to 6 
[08:16:28] Completed 0 out of 500000 steps  (0%)
[08:16:28] mdrun returned 255
[08:16:28] Going to send back what have done -- stepsTotalG=500000
[08:16:28] Work fraction=0.0000 steps=500000.
[08:16:32] logfile size=0 infoLength=0 edr=0 trr=25
[08:16:32] logfile size: 0 info=0 bed=0 hdr=25
[08:16:32] - Writing 642 bytes of core data to disk...
[08:16:32]   ... Done.
[08:16:32] 
[08:16:32] Folding@home Core Shutdown: UNSTABLE_MACHINE
[08:16:36] CoreStatus = 7A (122)
[08:16:36] Sending work to server
[08:16:36] Project: 6053 (Run 1, Clone 194, Gen 357)
 
[08:16:36] + Attempting to send results [August 9 08:16:36 UTC]
[08:16:37] + Results successfully sent
[08:16:37] Thank you for your contribution to Folding@Home.
[08:16:41] EUE limit exceeded. Pausing 24 hours.
```
 
In Anhang ist die ganze Fahlog. Hab den Clienten neugestartet und jetzt faltet er wieder.

Weiss einer was der für ein Problem hatte?


Dank dieses Faltausfalles wird schwierig mit meinem Plan die 10.Mile vor den Ferien voll zu machen.


----------



## acer86 (9. August 2011)

UNSTABLE_MACHINE kommt normalerweise wen er durch das OC zu viele Fehler Produziert und dan bricht er die WU ab. 

was aber bei dir eigentlich nicht der Grund sein dürfte da du ja mit dein Einstellungen sicher unverändert seit je her Faltest.

kan auch eine Defekte WU gewesen sein.

am besten ist Weiter machen und beobachten, wen es immer noch auftritt probiere erst mal mit den Stock settings aus ob der Fehler immer noch auftritt, so kannst du schon mal OC ausschließen


----------



## Schmicki (9. August 2011)

Wenn man sich den FAHlog anguckt, dann sieht man, dass es an der WU liegt. Denn er wurschtelt immer an der exakt selben WU rum: 6053 (Run 1, Clone 194, Gen 357). Wenn er sich die immer noch zieht. Work-Ordner und queue.dat löschen und eine andere Machine-ID vergeben!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. August 2011)

OC ist seit ~7 Monaten unverändert. 

Schauen wir mal was er die nächsten 3 Tag noch so treibt > dann ist endlich seit Weihnachten wieder einmal Urlaub angesagt. 

Nervig ist das Ganze schon. 

@Schmicki: Er faltet momentan eine P7150, aber danke für den Hinweis. 
Auf das Projekt hab ich gar nicht geachtet.


----------



## Julian Kruck (10. August 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Hey, J.K. - willkommen zurück
> 
> 
> 
> Und geändert hat sich auch nicht viel


 
danke! hilfsbereit wie immer unser bumble...werde aber trotzdem nicht mehr so aktiv hier im forum sein, da fehlt mir leider zur zeit echt die zeit 
auf der graka läuft noch der 6.31 client. macht dann schon sinn den neuen laufen zu lassen oder?

was hat sich mit ati-karten getan?


----------



## Bumblebee (10. August 2011)

Julian Kruck schrieb:


> auf der graka läuft noch der 6.31 client. macht dann schon sinn den neuen laufen zu lassen oder?
> 
> was hat sich mit ati-karten getan?



also der 6.41 macht schon Sinn 
Bei den ATI-Karten hat sich insofern einiges getan, dass mit der V7-*BETA*-Software diese GraKa's massiv mehr Punkte erfalten können
Da bin ich aber, hauptsächlich weil ich nur mit N_Vidia falte, alles andere als ein Profi
Hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...g-home-client-v7-unter-windows-und-linux.html findest du mehr dazu - !! ist aber noch verbuggt !!


----------



## Z28LET (10. August 2011)

Die EOC Server sind wohl down.
Es werden keine Stats mehr angezeigt.


----------



## T0M@0 (10. August 2011)

Hier auch XD


----------



## Bumblebee (10. August 2011)

Z28LET schrieb:


> Die EOC Server sind wohl down.
> Es werden keine Stats mehr angezeigt.



Da hast/hattest du recht - ich hab schon lange gewartet
Nun sind sie wieder on - aber *WIE*


----------



## Z28LET (10. August 2011)

Na hoffe wir mal, beim nächsten Update werden schön alle bisherig fehlenden Punkte gut geschrieben!


----------



## Schmidde (10. August 2011)

Liegt der Punktesturz an den Servern?? ...ich hoff ja 

Oder richten sich unsere Punkte neuerdings am Aktienkurs?


----------



## tom7 (10. August 2011)

Hat schon jmd den neuen Treiber ausprobiert?
Nvidia Treiber-Download: Geforce-Treiber 280.26 WHQL - fermi, geforce treiber whql, nvidia

Ich nehme an keine Veränderungen zum 280.19, oder?

Gruß

edit: Hab hier (http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...kt-wird-nicht-mehr-nach-falten-angehoben.html) gerade gelesen dass es wohl nichts neues gibt.


----------



## T0M@0 (10. August 2011)

Doch bei mir läufts. Afterburner und oc komplett deaktivieren, rebooten. Dann macht er keine probleme...


----------



## Bumblebee (10. August 2011)

tom7 schrieb:


> Hat schon jmd den 280.26 WHQL - Treiber ausprobiert?



Werd ich dann wieder mal austesten

Möglicherweise kann ich heute abend damit beginnen


----------



## kubi-1988 (10. August 2011)

Julian Kruck schrieb:


> was hat sich mit ati-karten getan?



Wie Bumblebee schon gesagt hat, gibt es da den neuen 7er Client. Damit werden die PPD der AMD-Karten mehr als verdoppelt. Dazu muss die Karte allerdings OpneCL 1.1 unterstützen, da es sonst massiven Performaceeinbrüchen kommt. Bzw. aktuell dürfte es unmöglich sein den neuen FahCore16 mit einer Graka zu nutzen, die nicht 100%-ig kompatibel ist. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber die meisten Grakas ab der HD5000er Serie sollten OpenCL 1.1 unterstützen. Allerdings braucht der FahCore16 zur Zeit noch 350-400 MB RAM und einen kompletten Kern der CPU.

Aktuell ist der 11.6er Treiber der Beste, den ich bis jetzt getestet habe. Allerdings soll das AMD APP SKD aus der 11.8 Preview den Bug, der zum Freeze beim Falten und gleichzeitiger Nutzung der Hardwarebeschleunigung bei einigen Karten der HD6000er Serie führt, beseitigen.

Zusätzlich brauchst du mit dem 7er Client nur noch einen Client um alle Sachen auf einem Rechner zu steuern, ähnlich wie es mit dem FAH GPU Tracker möglich ist. Auch ist es möglich die Sachen auf einem anderen Rechner übers Netzwerk zu steuern, allerdings fand ich das mehr als kompliziert einzurichten.


----------



## Henninges (10. August 2011)

alloha...

brauch jemand von euch einen externen dvd brenner ?  -->  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/verkaeufe/154936-v-retro-bundle-ext-dvd-brenner-von-samsung.html


----------



## Bumblebee (10. August 2011)

EOc ist wohl immer noch am Üben - seit mehr als einer halben Stunde* Processing*


----------



## Schmidde (10. August 2011)

Ist das normal das die 6040er WU ne TPF von 15min hat 
Mein X6 kaut jetzt schon 12h auf dem Ding rum und hat erst die Hälfte geschaft


----------



## nfsgame (10. August 2011)

Ja, die brachte mir aufm Q6700 schon knapp 9k Punkte.


----------



## mattinator (10. August 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> also der 6.41 macht schon Sinn


 
Aber erst ab den Fermi-Karten. Ich hatte zumindest bisher mit den GTX275 und dem 6.23-er Client Projekte mit höheren PPD.



T0M@0 schrieb:


> Doch bei mir läufts. Afterburner und oc komplett  deaktivieren, rebooten. Dann macht er keine probleme...



Bringt aber weniger Punkte.


----------



## Psycho1996 (10. August 2011)

Bei mir bringt der 280er die GLEICHEN Punkte trotz Stock Takt wie der 266er mit 800 MHz


----------



## Schmidde (10. August 2011)

So, gerade den alten Standartlüfter des Groß Clockner gegen nen Enemermax T.B Silence getauscht und mit der (hardware) Lüftersteuerung verbunden 
Bei absolut leisen 800 U/min 55°C CPU temp., ab jetzt wird so gut wie´s geht 24/7 gefaltet 



Eine Frage noch die zwar nicht hierher gehört aber vieleicht kann mir trotzdem jemand weiterhelfen:

und zwar hab ich wie oben beschrieben nun den CPU lüfter mit ner Lüftersteuerung verbunden, welche jetzt logischerweise als einzige die Lüftergeschwindigkeit ausliest. Zur sicherheit hätte ich die aber trotzdem noch gerne vom Board ausgelesen, kann ich jetzt einfach das "Geschwindigkeitssignal" noch zusätzlich zum CPU Fan Anschluss am Board schleifen oder oder bekomm ich da Probleme mit nem zu niedrigen Strom? Ist ja quasi ne Parallelschaltung....


----------



## davidof2001 (10. August 2011)

Nein, das sollte funktionieren. Ist ja nur ein Tachosignal und keine wichtige Spannung. Einfach die gelbe Leitung mit an den Anschluss vom Board anschließen (vielleicht mittels Stromdieb oder dergleichen) und die Umdrehungen sollten ausgelesen werden.


EDIT: Warum bekommen 3 Stück Core 2 Duo (bei welchen der Client als Dienst automatisch startet) seit geraumer Zeit nur noch WUs 11021 und 11020?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. August 2011)

Schmidde schrieb:


> Ist das normal das die 6040er WU ne TPF von 15min hat
> Mein X6 kaut jetzt schon 12h auf dem Ding rum und hat erst die Hälfte geschaft


Das passt, mein 1090T @ 3,7GHz kam da durchschnittlich auf ne TPF von 14:41 > Das Ding ist meiner Meinung nach nicht gut honoriert.


----------



## Schmidde (10. August 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Das passt, mein 1090T @ 3,7GHz kam da durchschnittlich auf ne TPF von 14:41 > Das Ding ist meiner Meinung nach nicht gut honoriert.


 

Gut kommt hin, meiner lief bei 3,6GHz und nebenher noch am PC gewesen.
Absolut nicht! 2 Tage falten für 8k Punkte?!   ...aber ist ja alles für die Wissenschaft


----------



## xX jens Xx (11. August 2011)

Nabend,
hab endlich die Stabilitätsprobleme in den griff bekommen,hab nun aber das Problem,das mein GPU2-Consolen-Client den FahCore_11 net gedownloaded bekommt:/
Könnte jemand so nett sein und ihn hochladen?

MfG xX Jens Xx


----------



## mattinator (11. August 2011)

xX jens Xx schrieb:


> Könnte jemand so nett sein und ihn hochladen?


 
Kein Problem, hoffentlich hilft's.


----------



## xX jens Xx (11. August 2011)

Tut einwandfrei
Danke!!


----------



## Wolvie (12. August 2011)

Juhu! Beim Core-Lotto voll abgeräumt. 4*3,3 Ghz anstatt 2*3,3Ghz. 
Gefällt mir!


----------



## Muschkote (12. August 2011)

Salve allerseits,

kann es sein, dass die Updateserver nen Ding weg haben oder wie lässt sich das erklären?


----------



## Bumblebee (12. August 2011)

Wolvie schrieb:


> Juhu! Beim Core-Lotto voll abgeräumt. 4*3,3 Ghz anstatt 2*3,3Ghz.
> Gefällt mir!



Gratuliere 
Gibt es dazu auch noch Details??


----------



## Z28LET (12. August 2011)

Ich schätze mal einen Phenom II X2 zu nem Phenom II X4 freigeschaltet.


----------



## Wolvie (12. August 2011)

Z28LET schrieb:


> Ich schätze mal einen Phenom II X2 zu nem Phenom II X4 freigeschaltet.



Genau.
Hat astrein geklappt. 70€ für nen X2 560 mit 2 Kernen à 3,3Ghz. Dank ASRock 870 Extreme 3 Board mit UCC (Unlock CPU Core) ging das alles wie allein, Taste drücken fertig. Nun ist es ein vollwertiger Quad-Core mit L3 Cache, der im BIOS als "B60" bezeichnet wird. 
Allerdings hatte ich vergessen ein SATA-DVD-Laufwerk mitzubestellen, weil das Board kein IDE mehr hat.


----------



## Bumblebee (12. August 2011)

Ja da geb ich dir recht

UCC ist was Feines - auch wenn ich es selber noch nie im Einsatz hatte


----------



## HomieStylez (12. August 2011)

Hm..
Mir tun sich einige Fragen auf.

Was sind diese Projekte, wie kann man sie auswählen und was ist mit Deadline gemeint also worauf bezieht diese sich?

Bin halt Neuling und kenne mich noch nich so gut aus.

Achja wie kriege ich FahMon zum laufen? 
der zeigt mir nie was an...

Benutze den GPU3 Client für Fermi Karten, also einfach installiert & los gefaltet.

Edit: Und sind ca 1k punkte pro WU normal?

Mfg


----------



## kubi-1988 (12. August 2011)

Die Projekte werden zufällig vergeben, je nachdem was es gerade gibt. Allerdings kannst du sehr grob bestimmen, was deine Hardware rechnet. Zum einen über die Wahl des Clients und zum anderen über das -advmethods-Flag, wenn du das setzt bekommst du WUs, welche sich noch in einem Beta-Stadium befinden.
Bestimmen, ob deine Hardware jetzt an einem Projekt Adis, Krebs oder Alzheimer arbeiten kannst du jedoch nicht.

Es gibt sogar 2 Deadlines. Zum einen die Preferred Deadline, innerhalb dieser Zeit wird das Projekt bevorzugt zurückgenommen. Sollte es bei dem Projekt einen Bonus geben bekommst du ihn nur, wenn die WU innerhalb dieser Zeit zurückgesendet wird. Dann gibt es noch die Final Deadline innerhalb dieser Zeit muss die WU zurückgesendet werden, damit du noch die Basispunkte bekommst. Danach nimmt der Server die WU zwar noch an, aber da sie in der Zwischenzeit bereits neu vergeben wurde, bekommst du keine Punkte mehr.

Wenn du FahMon nicht zum laufen bekommst, dann kannst du es auch mal mit HFM.NET probieren.

Da es bei den GPUs noch keinen Bonus gibt dürfte das normal sein. Es sollte für den GPU3-Client viele WUs mit 921 Punkten geben, allerdings gibt es auch einige mit mehr Punkten, diese brauchen dann wahrscheinlich etwas länger. Welches Projekte es gibt kannst du hier nachschauen.


----------



## HomieStylez (12. August 2011)

Ah du hast mir schonmal sehr geholfen 

Wie kriege ich meine Gpu darein? 
Weil hab jez meinen Prozzi eingetragen, nur mit dem Falte ich nicht, 
sobald ich den x86 Client starte, wird das Falten der Graka extrem langsam.


----------



## kubi-1988 (12. August 2011)

Eigentlich so wie im HowTo beschrieben. Du geht zu Clients/Add Client und gibst dann dort das Verzeichnis im dem sich der Client befindet an.

Was meinst du denn mit dem x86 Client? Welchen GPU3-Client hast du dir denn runtergeladen, den Consolen- oder den Tray-Client? Solltest du mit dem x86 Client den Viewer meinen, der dir ein Protein anzeigt, dann dürfte das normal sein, weil er auch Leistung braucht zum Anzeigen. Daher wird auch der Consolen-Client empfohlen.

Edit: Ich habe gestern mal den neusten AMD-Treiber getestet (11.8 Preview (8.88.8)). Zum Falten sollte man ihn aber besser nicht installieren, da seine Leistung schlechter ist als die der 11.6.
Die Werte die ich bisher so hatte:
11.8 Preview (8.88.8): TPF 4:19 Min
11.7: TPF 4:20 Min
Bildschirmtreiber der 11.6 und AMD APP Runtimeder 11.7 oder aus einem der 11.8 Preview: TPF 4:16 Min
11.6: TPF 4:13 Min
vor 11.6: TPF 4:20 Min


----------



## HomieStylez (12. August 2011)

Habe es wie im HowTo gemacht, jedoch wird mir trotzdem nichts angezeigt.
Habe beide hinzugefügt, Also GraKa & Cpu, jeweils mit den entsprechenden Pfaden.
Ich habe sowohl den GPU3 Tray Client & auch den Cpu Tray Client. Die Display Funktion nutze ich nur 
zwischendurch, um zu gucken wie weit er ist. Wenn ich aber noch den Cpu Client zusätzlich
zum GPU Client laufen lasse, sinkt die Performance des GPU3 Clients stark.


----------



## kubi-1988 (12. August 2011)

Wie schon gesagt wäre es besser die Consolen-Clients zu benutzen. Die Überwachung, kannst du dann mit FHM.NET übernehmen. Außerdem solltest du die Clients mit einer Verknüpfung in der -local angehängt ist ausführen. So wie es zur Zeit klingt, liegen die Logfiles wo anders, würde ich meinen. Oder ist in den entsprechenden Ordnern je ein FAHlog.txt zu finden.

Wenn das Problem mit der CPU und dem aus bremsen der GPU noch weiter besteht, nachdem du auf den Consolen-Client gewechselt bist, muss dir jemand anderes helfen mit Nvidia kenne ich mich nicht aus.

Edit: Wenn du experimentierfreudig bist, kannst du natürlich auch den neuen 7er Client verwenden.


----------



## HomieStylez (12. August 2011)

Hm okay.. 
Werde es gleich probieren.. wo finde ich den GPU3 Consolen Client?
AUf der Download Seite steht er nicht.

Edit: Hab Ihn.


----------



## kubi-1988 (12. August 2011)

Hier ist der Link (zum GPU3-Consolenclient). Der befindet sich auf der Stanford-Downloadseite direkt unter dem Tray-Client. Und hier ist noch der Link zum aktuellen SMP-Consolenclient.


----------



## HomieStylez (12. August 2011)

Wo liegt der Unterschied des SMP zum x86 Client?


----------



## kubi-1988 (12. August 2011)

Also der x86 Client ist nehme ich an der Single-Core-Client. Dieser lastet nur einen Kern aus, der SMP-Client kann jedoch alle Kerne auslasten. Wegen des Bonus, welches es bei bei allen SMP-Projekten gibt, sollte man lieber den SMP-Client nehmen, statt mehrere Singel-Core-Clients. Unter Windows ist auch der SMP-Client x86 also 32 Bit. Unter Linux ist der SMP-Client auch als 64 Bit erhältlich.
Der von mir verlinkte SMP-Client kann jedoch auch als Single-Coreclient verwendet werden. Standardmäßig wird er auch so verwendet, erst durch das Anhängen des Flags -smp oder -smp x (x ist die Anzahl der Kerne, die er nutzen soll) rechnet er SMP-WUs.


----------



## HomieStylez (12. August 2011)

Ok Danke für deine Hilfe 
Habe gerade noch ne Frage, der Client will Paketgröße wissen,
sprich small, normal, big. Wlches sollte ich idealerweise nehmen?
Rechner läuft nicht 24/7

Edit:

habe auf Gut Glück eingestellt, werde mal schauen was dabei so raus kommt


----------



## kubi-1988 (12. August 2011)

Also beim CPU-Client wäre small besser, weil man die WUs zumindest zum Teil in ein paar Stunden fertig gerechnet hat. (meine Meinung) Außerdem solltest du dir noch einen Passkey zulegen. Dann bekommst du nach ab 10 WUs die du innerhalb der Preferred Deadline abgeliefert hast einen Bonus.


----------



## HomieStylez (12. August 2011)

Einen Passkey nutze ich schon die ganze Zeit..
Der SMP CLient hat leider das Problem das er den Core nicht extrahiert kriegt...

Allerdings habe ich ihn nicht über diese Seite. Muss er darüber sein?


----------



## kubi-1988 (12. August 2011)

Welchen Core will er denn haben? Den kann dir dann sicher jemand hochladen. FahCore_a3, FahCore_a4 und FahCore_a6 könnte ich bieten.


----------



## HomieStylez (12. August 2011)

FaHCore A4.exe will er...

Und die Frage steht noch, muss der Passkey von der Stanford zugewiesen werden?


----------



## kubi-1988 (12. August 2011)

Ja klar du gibst auf der Seite eine E-Mailaddresse und deinen Donor-Namen an und bekommst den Passkey geschickt.

Edit: Den Core musst du eigentlich nur noch ins Verzeichnis in dem exe des Client liegt entpacken.

Also wenn du einfach irgendetwas als Passkey eingetragen hast dann ja, dann hat dir das nichts gebracht.


----------



## HomieStylez (12. August 2011)

hm okay. also den ich bisher eingegeben habe hat er dann quasi nicht akzeptiert?

Könntest du mir den a4 Core schicken, und mir erklären wo er rein muss?

Edit:
Und wie änder ich im ConsolenClient den Passkey?

Edit2:
Der Client zeigt mir an das er 1% mit dem Cpu gefaltet hat, HFM.NET zeigt mir aber bis auf den Core keine Daten des Cpu Clients an.


----------



## kubi-1988 (12. August 2011)

Dazu musst du den Client über -configonly oder -config starten bzw. du änderst das einfach in der Client.cfg.
Das ist normal HFM.NET aktualisiert nur alle 30 Minuten, da musst du wohl mal F5 oder F6 die Daten neu laden lassen.


----------



## HomieStylez (12. August 2011)

Ja hab die Aktualisierungsrate kürzer eingestellt, doch beim CPu Client aktualisiert er überhaupt nicht, auch nicht durch manuelles Refreshen


----------



## kubi-1988 (12. August 2011)

Zeigt er dort gar nichts an? Z.B. bei Core oder Project. Dann schaue mal in der Verzeichnis, welches du beim CPU-Client eingestellt hast, ob dort eine FAHlog.txt zu finden ist.


----------



## HomieStylez (12. August 2011)

Doch den Core zeigt er an, sonst aber nichts. Ja ist eine drin. Habe sie geöffnet am Ende steht Client shutdown..

Edit:
Er zeigt noch an wieviele Credits, den Client Type (standard) und Project..


----------



## kubi-1988 (12. August 2011)

Das klingt als hättest du den Client beendet. Falls nicht beende ihn mal und richte das Ganze noch einmal komplett neu ein, bei der Gelegenheit kannst du auch gleich den Passkey eingeben.

Sollte es noch weiter Probleme geben, wäre es vllt gut wenn dir jemand das Ganze über den Teamviewer einrichtet. Natürlich nur falls jemand Zeit hat und du jemand anderem Zugriff auf deinen Rechner gestatten willst.


----------



## HomieStylez (12. August 2011)

Neugestartet habe ich schon, Passkey ebenfalls eingegeben, jedoch habe ich festgestellt, das die Log Datei nicht weiter geführt wird.. 
Habe mit der GPU verglichen, dort steht das der beim Checkpoint weitermacht, bei der CPU Log jedoch wird nichts weiter eingetragen.


----------



## kubi-1988 (12. August 2011)

Dann wird die Log woanders hingespeichert, daher kann FHM.NET auch nichts anzeigen. Hast du den Client über eine Verknüpfung mit -smp und -local gestartet? Falls nicht setzte zumindest mal das -local Flag dann sollte er die Log in den selben Ordner speichern.


----------



## HomieStylez (12. August 2011)

Habe ich probiert, nun ist die Log Datei jedoch leer !

Edit:

Habe mir gerade die gecachten Dateien angeguckt, ebenfalls leer, zumindest die der CPU..
Werde den Client gleich einfach neu machen sprich alles löschen, und neuen Ordner erstellen,
denke damit lässt sich das Problem lösen.


----------



## kubi-1988 (12. August 2011)

Arbeitet er wenigstens? Hat er die nötigen Schreibrechte in dem Verzeichnis? Sonst klingt es komisch, dass die Log leer ist.

Edit: Tu das, ich denke auch das es dann funktioniert. Wie gesagt vergiss nicht das -smp Flag, sonst läuft er nur als Singlecore-Client.


----------



## HomieStylez (12. August 2011)

Arbeiten tut er, Cores sind ausgelastet.. Log trotzdem leer.
Hab jetzt alles gelöscht und neu gemacht, er arbeitet trotzdem bei den 4% weiter, 
nun hat er aber keine einzige Datei im Verzeichnis erzeugt, nur die exe und der Core sind nun vorhanden..


----------



## kubi-1988 (12. August 2011)

Dann läuft garantiert etwas falsch. Denn da müsst noch ein Work-Ordner sein, sowie noch einige andere Dateien. Du müsstest mal unter Users\Username\AppData\Roaming\ nachschauen, ob es dort einen Fah-Ordner gibt. So wie du es beschreibst hat das mit dem -local Flag nicht funktioniert.


----------



## HomieStylez (12. August 2011)

Ich weiß. Leider nichts da.

Unter dem Roamingordner befindet sich zwar ein F@H Ordner, allerdings für GPU, und der Log Datei nach, aber vom Tray Client den ich vorher hatte.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. August 2011)

@HomieStylez: Erstmal Willkommen im Team. 
Hast du die "-local"-Flag auch wirklich am richtigen Ort drinn?

Ich knack noch die 10.Mile-Grenze bevor ich morgen in die Ferien gehe.


----------



## HomieStylez (12. August 2011)

Ja habe ich. Ich habe es nun geschafft das er alles neu anlegt, brauche jedoch den a3 core.. Wäre jemand so nett ihn mir zu uploaden?

Inwiefern richtiger Ort?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. August 2011)

a3-Core im Anhang. 

Gibt zwei Orte die möglich sind:
1. In der Verknüpfung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. Im Client selber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Reihenfolge der Flag's ist egal.


----------



## HomieStylez (12. August 2011)

Habe es jetzt über den Client probiert jedoch ohne Erfolg..

Naja muss jetzt erstmal zur Frau, morgen noch mal schauen.

Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe


----------



## kubi-1988 (12. August 2011)

In der Verknüpfung über die die den Client startest muss es richtig drin stehen. Bei mir sieht das etwa so aus der Pfad in der Verknüpfung "...Folding@home\folding SMP\FAH6.34-win32-SMP.exe" -smp -forceasm -advmethods -oneunit -local.

Alternativ kannst du die Flags auch in die Client.cfg schreiben lassen. Das Ganze findest du in der Config unter Adcanced options und dann unter Aditional Client Parameters. Allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob es mit dem local-Flag auch funktioniert. Mit den anderen Flags z.B. oneunit funktioniert es.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malkolm (13. August 2011)

hmm evtl. das ganze mal mit Administratorrechten ausführen? Manchmal wirkt das Wunder wenn ein Programm rumzickt


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. August 2011)

So Jungs und Mädels, ich verabschiede mich nun offiziell in die Ferien. 

Wundert euch also nicht, wenn ich die nächsten sieben Tage keine Punkte zum Teamergebnis beisteuere. 

Schauen wir mal ob es auch im Zimmer WLAN hat, offizell nur im Cafè/Gartenrestaurant.


----------



## Bumblebee (13. August 2011)

Schöne Ferien, fahr vorsichtig und komm gesund wieder


----------



## nichtraucher91 (13. August 2011)

So Leute ich hab ja grade meine Millionen voll gemacht, da kann ich mich ja dann verabschieden - Ich mach Urlaub (als noch nicht ganz Student auch lustig^^)
Ich verkrieche mich mindestens eine Woche im Harz mit meinen Fahrrädern. Bis dahin frohes Falten und stabile HW!
Ich bin raus!

@A.Meier schöne Ferien. Starten die bei dir jetzt erst?


----------



## T0M@0 (13. August 2011)

Ich mach auch Urlaub, lass aber weiterfalten 

Theoretisch müsste ich dann mehr punke machen als sonst


----------



## Thosch (13. August 2011)

Viel Spass an alle Urlauber !
...
Kommt jetzt wieder das gewisse Sommerloch ? Obwohl man eigendl. nicht mehr vom Sommer- eher vom Herbstloch sprechen sollte ...


----------



## Wolvie (13. August 2011)

Ich hab mal wieder ein Problem 
Ich bin auf Win7 umgestiegen, weil ich auch mit der CPU falten wollte, leider wird beim Falten (Mit und ohne CPU Falten) die 2. Grakar nicht mehr als 30% ausgelastet. 
Nvidia-Treiber habe ich 275.33 und den aktuellsten (208.26?) schon probiert. Hilft nüschts. 
Bei XP laufen beide GPU's auf 97-99% 
Ein wenig ratlos stehe ich hier und weiß nicht, woran es liegen könnte.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (13. August 2011)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Ich mach auch Urlaub, lass aber weiterfalten
> 
> Theoretisch müsste ich dann mehr punke machen als sonst


 
würd ich auch gerne, aber ich glaube hier fällt es zu stark auf, wenn ich mein Lappy hier rören lasse^^


----------



## kubi-1988 (13. August 2011)

Wolvie schrieb:


> Ich hab mal wieder ein Problem
> Ich bin auf Win7 umgestiegen, weil ich auch mit der CPU falten wollte, leider wird beim Falten (Mit und ohne CPU Falten) die 2. Grakar nicht mehr als 30% ausgelastet.
> Nvidia-Treiber habe ich 275.33 und den aktuellsten (208.26?) schon probiert. Hilft nüschts.
> Bei XP laufen beide GPU's auf 97-99%
> Ein wenig ratlos stehe ich hier und weiß nicht, woran es liegen könnte.



Hast du auch je das Flag -gpu1 und -gpu2 angehängt? Falls nicht mache das mal.


----------



## Bumblebee (13. August 2011)

Wolvie schrieb:


> Ich hab mal wieder ein Problem
> Ich bin auf Win7 umgestiegen, weil ich auch mit der CPU falten wollte, leider wird beim Falten (Mit und ohne CPU Falten) die 2. Graka nicht mehr als 30% ausgelastet.
> Nvidia-Treiber habe ich 275.33 und den aktuellsten (280.26?) schon probiert. Hilft nüschts.
> Bei XP laufen beide GPU's auf 97-99%
> Ein wenig ratlos stehe ich hier und weiß nicht, woran es liegen könnte.


 
HHHMMM - komisch...

Hilf mir noch etwas weiter..
Wieso genau konntest du unter XP nicht mit der CPU falten??
Wir reden von WIN7 HP oder was??
Welche CPU??
Welche GraKa's??
Welche F@h Clienten??


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. August 2011)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> @A.Meier schöne Ferien. Starten die bei dir jetzt erst?


Ja, Sommerferien sind bei uns zwar vorbei, aber weil ich keine Kinder habe darf ich erst jetzt machen.

Ebensfalls schöne Ferien. 

@Bumblebee: Danke, unser neues Motorrad wird jetzt gut eingefahren.


----------



## mattinator (13. August 2011)

kubi-1988 schrieb:


> Hast du auch je das Flag -gpu1 und -gpu2 angehängt?


 
Besser so: -gpu 0 und -gpu 1. Und  -forcegpu nvidia_g80 bzw. -forcegpu nvidia_fermi.


----------



## Wolvie (14. August 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> *Wieso genau konntest du unter XP nicht mit der CPU falten??*
> _Ich las, das man unter WIN7 bessere Multi-Core-Unterstützung hat (Dementsprechend mehr PPD), da ich eine neue CPU habe (Siehe paar Beiträge weiter vornen; UCC) wollte ich nun die CPU auch falten lassen.
> _*Wir reden von WIN7 HP oder was??*
> _Tun wir._
> ...


 


kubi-1988 schrieb:


> Hast du auch je das Flag -gpu1 und -gpu2 angehängt? Falls nicht mache das mal.


Hab ich bei XP auch nicht gemacht, und die GPU's wurden ausgelastet... Werde es aber auf alle Fälle mal versuchen. 

PS: Eine GTS450 liefert doch normal 9-10k PPD je nach WU (Oder gar noch mehr)? Meine GTS liefert beständig 7,7k PPD, da sie nur 3 WU's (6802, 6803 6804) zieht und pro WU 1325 Punkte kassiert. -advmethods ist aktiviert im Tracker.


----------



## Bumblebee (14. August 2011)

@Phenom II X2 560 (2*3,3Ghz)
Hast du mal versucht ob WIN* x4* akzeptiert wenn du den Takt reduzierst??

@FAH GPU Tracker
Hast du mal *ohne* probiert??

@-gpu 0 und -gpu 1 // Hab ich bei XP auch nicht gemacht, und die GPU's wurden ausgelastet...
Ist eigentlich ein *Muss* - es erstaunt mich maximal, dass es bei ir (unter XP) auch ohne funktioniert hat

@Eine GTS450 liefert doch normal 9-10k PPD je nach WU (Oder gar noch mehr)? 
Realistisch sind (je nach Takt) bei den Projekten 6802, 6803 6804 so *8-9 KPPD*


----------



## Wolvie (14. August 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> *Hast du mal versucht ob WIN x4 akzeptiert wenn du den Takt reduzierst??*
> _ Wäre ein neuer Ansatz, muss ich probieren._
> @FAH GPU Tracker
> *Hast du mal ohne probiert??*
> ...



Ist das wieder eine Bastelei...


Edit: xDD Ich schmeiß mich weg... Die HDD mit Win7 abgeklemmt, HDD mit XP drangehängt, hochfahren, Tracker einrichten, starten. ALLE GPU's laufen auf 99%, wie sie sollen.
Der X2 liefert unter WIN7 1,5K PPD, mal schauen was unter XP rauskommt. Dann kann ich auch auf WIN7 verzichten.


----------



## xX jens Xx (14. August 2011)

Servus,

mich würds interesieren, ob es beim Folden einen Unterschied zwischen der Gts 450 mit GDDR3 und der mit GDDR5 gibt

Lg xX jens Xx


----------



## kubi-1988 (14. August 2011)

Einen Unterschied wird es sicher geben, da die Beiden eine unterschiedliche Speicherbandbreite haben. Eine höhere Speicherbandbreite hat eine geringere TPF zur Folge. Zu dem Ergebnis kommt man jedenfalls, beim Übertakten des RAMs. (s. z.B.hier) Bei den beiden Karten würde ich für 28 Cent mehr doch eher die 2. nehmen.  Die sollte mehr Speicherbandbreite haben, ganz zu schweigen von den 6 MHz mehr Coretakt.


----------



## xX jens Xx (14. August 2011)

Danke
Ist eig die Gts 450 immernoch die absolute Folding-Karte? 
Ich steh grad nämlich vor der entscheidung Gts 450 oder Gtx 550
Welche ist rein von den PPD besser? 

Lg jens


----------



## PCGHGS (14. August 2011)

xX jens Xx schrieb:


> Danke
> Ist eig die Gts 450 immernoch die absolute Folding-Karte?
> Ich steh grad nämlich vor der entscheidung Gts 450 oder Gtx 550
> Welche ist rein von den PPD besser?
> ...


 

What is the Most Efficient Graphics Card for Folding?


----------



## xX jens Xx (14. August 2011)

Danke für den Link! 
Dann wirds wohl ne Gts 450


----------



## kubi-1988 (14. August 2011)

Der Test ist aber nicht gerade aktuell. Aber wenn die Nivdia-Werte noch stimmen, ist eine HD5770 gar nicht mal so schlecht. Beim PPD/W-Verhältnis würde sie auf dem 2. Platz liegen. Und bei den PPD/Anschaffungspreis immerhin noch auf dem 7. Platz.


----------



## Thosch (14. August 2011)

Muss/kann ich mir ja auf die Schultern klopfen, da hab ichs ja richtig gemacht mit der 560Ti ...


----------



## Knutowskie (15. August 2011)

Was sagt ihr denn zu bitcoin mining? Soll wohl möglich sein, damit Geld zu verdienen und, ganz wichtig: OpenCL wird unterstützt...
Hab nur widersprüchliche Sachen gefunden im Netz... 

Aber ich werde nich aufhören, is nur so interessenmäßig.

lg


----------



## The Ian (15. August 2011)

also ich sehe den sinn nicht, warum man das machen sollte...verbläst nur  strom und man hat nicht wirklich was davon, zumal der rechenaufwand mit  zunehmender zeit immer größer wird um das ziel zu erreichen und einen mehrwert für die menschheit gibts auch nicht...ich denke  mir fah das wohl sinnvollste für meinen rechner gefunden zu haben, was  es derzeit gibt


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (15. August 2011)

Bitcoin mining auch mal ausprobiert udn wirkliche erfolgschancen hat man nur wenn man in nem team miming betreibt und dann hat man nichts davon. und am ende wird es durch und durch kommerziallisiert, was jetzt ja schon anfängt.

bleibe auch bei fah, da es das vernünftigste ist.

mfg


----------



## Thosch (15. August 2011)

Wenn ich das richtig lese dann scheint es das es fürs Geld "sauber-machen" gedacht ist ... ?


----------



## xX jens Xx (15. August 2011)

Servus,

könnte jemand für mich die "FahCore_15.exe" uploaden?
Wär echt nett

Lg xX jens Xx


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (15. August 2011)

Vielleicht sollten wir mal nen sticky mit den ganzen Cores aufmachen, weil solche Anfragen ja öfters kommen.


----------



## T0M@0 (15. August 2011)

Ich versteh aber garnicht warum. Bei mir zieht er sich das immer automatisch.


----------



## xX jens Xx (15. August 2011)

Bei mir versucht er es immer und schafft es net!
Und wenn jemand so nett wäre und ihn hochladen könnte,könnte ich wieder weiterfalten


----------



## kubi-1988 (15. August 2011)

Oder zumindest eine Anleitung, was man mit der .fah-Datei von dieser Seite machen muss. Denn Downloaden kann man die Cores ja dort.

Zu Bitcoin: Ich glaube dort macht niemand etwas nur der Menschheit wegen. Ich denke das machen alle des Geldes wegen und zumindest war es vor einiger Zeit so, dass man mit der passenden Hardware mehr als die Stromkosten errechnen konnte. Hier sind mal noch 2 Links zu Podcasts zum Thema. Link1 und  Link2


----------



## Bagui (15. August 2011)

So der neue Rechner á la PCGHX Style faltet grad seine erste Einheit. Siehe mein Avatar so sieht das gute Stück aus, ansonsten mehr Pics in meinem TB. 
Ich merke grad schon das er nicht so krass abgeht wie mein i7 920 aber naja immerhin erfüllt er seinen Zweck.

So let´s Fold


----------



## mattinator (15. August 2011)

xX jens Xx schrieb:


> Bei mir versucht er es immer und schafft es net!


 
Dann ist irgendwas mit Deinem Internet-Zugang nicht ganz in Ordnung, da wirst Du ggf. auch Probleme mit dem Upload der Projekte bekommen. Poste mal einen Auszug aus der Fahlog.txt mit der Fehlermeldung bzgl. Download des Cores. Damit Dir jedoch trotzdem schnell geholfen wird, in der Anlage noch der Core.


----------



## xX jens Xx (15. August 2011)

Danke
Das komische ist ja das ich *keine* Probleme mit dem Upload hab,sondern nur beim download vom FahCore


----------



## Z28LET (15. August 2011)

Bagui schrieb:


> So der neue Rechner á la PCGHX Style faltet grad seine erste Einheit. Siehe mein Avatar so sieht das gute Stück aus, ansonsten mehr Pics in meinem TB.
> Ich merke grad schon das er nicht so krass abgeht wie mein i7 920 aber naja immerhin erfüllt er seinen Zweck.
> 
> So let´s Fold


 

Na dann schauen wir mal, was das Teil so schafft.


----------



## xX jens Xx (15. August 2011)

mattinator schrieb:


> Dann ist irgendwas mit Deinem Internet-Zugang nicht ganz in Ordnung, da wirst Du ggf. auch Probleme mit dem Upload der Projekte bekommen. Poste mal einen Auszug aus der Fahlog.txt mit der Fehlermeldung bzgl. Download des Cores. Damit Dir jedoch trotzdem schnell geholfen wird, in der Anlage noch der Core.


 
Wenn ich den Client nun starte kommt: "Core_outdated" 
Was is nun wieder falsch?


----------



## Bumblebee (15. August 2011)

xX jens Xx schrieb:


> Wenn ich den Client nun starte kommt: "Core_outdated"
> Was is nun wieder falsch?



Faltest du mit den Karten in deiner Sig?? - also der GTX275 und der 9500GT??
Dann wäre eigentlich core_11 angesagt


----------



## mattinator (15. August 2011)

xX jens Xx schrieb:


> Wenn ich den Client nun starte kommt: "Core_outdated"


 
Ich lasse wegen meiner GTX275 den GPU2-Client laufen. Hatte GPU3 nur vor längerer Zeit  getestet und damit wohl nicht mehr den aktuellen Core.
Da muss dann wohl mal jemand mit aktivem GPU3-Client einspringen. Oder Du nutzt die in Deinem Post genannten Downloads der Cores(.fah) und diese Hinweise: Downloading FAH Core files manually - FaHWiki / Talkownloading FAH Core files manually - FaHWiki.


----------



## davidof2001 (15. August 2011)

Der Angra scheint seit ein paar Tage etwas zu "schwächeln". Und promt geht quasi das komplette Team runter.


----------



## xX jens Xx (15. August 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Faltest du mit den Karten in deiner Sig?? - also der GTX275 und der 9500GT??
> Dann wäre eigentlich core_11 angesagt



Ne im Lan-Rechner ist seit neuestem eine Gts 450


----------



## mattinator (15. August 2011)

xX jens Xx schrieb:


> Ne im Lan-Rechner ist seit neuestem eine Gts 450


 
Habe mal diesen Core http://www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/x86/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_15.fah entsprechend entpackt. Falls Du einen von den Beta-Cores hier http://www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/x86/NVIDIA/Fermi/beta/ brauchst, gib Bescheid.

EDIT: Den Core aus dem Archiv musst Du noch als FahCore_15.exe speichern / umbenennnen.


----------



## xX jens Xx (15. August 2011)

mattinator schrieb:


> Habe mal diesen Core http://www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/x86/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_15.fah entsprechend entpackt. Falls Du einen von den Beta-Cores hier http://www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/x86/NVIDIA/Fermi/beta/ brauchst, gib Bescheid.
> 
> EDIT: Den Core aus dem Archiv musst Du noch als FahCore_15.exe speichern / umbenennnen.


 
Danke für die mühe! 
Geht aber leider immer noch net:/

# Windows GPU Console Edition #################################################
###############################################################################

                       Folding@Home Client Version 6.41r2

Folding@home - Main

###############################################################################
###############################################################################

Launch directory: C:\Folding@home\Neuer Ordner
Executable: C:\Folding@home\Neuer Ordner\Folding@home-Win32-gpu.exe


[20:49:39] - Ask before connecting: No
[20:49:39] - User name: BarmieGeroelheimer (Team 70335)
[20:49:39] - User ID: 56BD7C2D07E32C5D
[20:49:39] - Machine ID: 2
[20:49:39] 
[20:49:39] Gpu type=3 species=21.
[20:49:39] Loaded queue successfully.
[20:49:39] 
[20:49:39] + Processing work unit
[20:49:39] Core required: FahCore_15.exe
[20:49:39] Core found.
[20:49:39] Working on queue slot 01 [August 15 20:49:39 UTC]
[20:49:39] + Working ...
[20:49:39] 
[20:49:39] *------------------------------*
[20:49:39] Folding@Home GPU Core
[20:49:39] Version 2.15 (Tue Nov 16 09:05:18 PST 2010)
[20:49:39] 
[20:49:39] Build host: SimbiosNvdWin7
[20:49:39] Board Type: NVIDIA/CUDA
[20:49:39] Core      : x=15
[20:49:39]  Window's signal control handler registered.
[20:49:39] Preparing to commence simulation
[20:49:39] - Ensuring status. Please wait.
[20:49:43] - Looking at optimizations...
[20:49:43] - Working with standard loops on this execution.
[20:49:43] - Previous termination of core was improper.
[20:49:43] - Files status OK
[20:49:43] sizeof(CORE_PACKET_HDR) = 512 file=<>
[20:49:43] - Expanded 44892 -> 171827 (decompressed 382.7 percent)
[20:49:43] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=44892 data_size=171827, decompressed_data_size=171827 diff=0
[20:49:43] - Digital signature verified
[20:49:43] 
[20:49:43] Project: 6801 (Run 5646, Clone 0, Gen 217)
[20:49:43] 
[20:49:43] Entering M.D.
[20:49:45] Tpr hash work/wudata_01.tpr:  2380389229 3585691864 4124875547 816815031 504446470
[20:49:45] Working on ALZHEIMER'S DISEASE AMYLOID
[20:49:45] Client config found, loading data.
[20:49:51] nt config found, loading data.
[20:49:54] CoreStatus = 63 (99)
[20:49:54] + Error starting Folding@home core.

Folding@Home Client Shutdown.


----------



## mattinator (15. August 2011)

xX jens Xx schrieb:


> Geht aber leider immer noch net:/


 
Versuch's noch mal mit der (Beta-)Version 2.19, in's Verzeichnis "C:\Folding@home\Neuer Ordner\" als FahCore_15.exe speichern. Ansonsten muss halt mal ein "GPU3-Falter" seine aktuelle FahCore_15.exe hochladen.


----------



## acer86 (15. August 2011)

xX jens Xx schrieb:


> Danke für die mühe!
> Geht aber leider immer noch net:/
> 
> # Windows GPU Console Edition #################################################
> ...


 
Hast du schon den Fah GPU Tracker versucht? funzt sehr gut und du brauchst nur 20sek zum einrichten.

FAH GPU Tracker V2 - Home

einfach Runter laden Installieren und uter den Reiter Setup alles einstellen mit was du falten willst


----------



## Julian Kruck (16. August 2011)

Habe mir gerade den GPU Clienten von 6.31 auf 6.34 geupdatet, paketgröße auf big, flags: -gpu 0 -local -forcegpu nvidia_fermi

und da hat er mir gleich ne wu gezogen die 565MB grakaspeicher belegt! projekt: 5768
und ne frametime von nicht mal einer minute?

kann das sein?


----------



## ernei (16. August 2011)

Hi,



xX jens Xx schrieb:


> Danke für die mühe!
> Geht aber leider immer noch net:/
> 
> [20:49:54] CoreStatus = 63 (99)
> ...



also hier hat er immer noch Probleme mit dem Core (Initialisierungsfehler), hier würde ich eigentlich den Workordner, die queue.dat und den Client löschen.
Ich bin de Meinung, wir sollten uns immer noch deinem ursprünglichen Problems annehmen, warum wird der Core nicht gezogen?
Mal auf Anfang, hast Du eine Firewall? Hier kann es sein, das die F@H-Clients nicht freigegeben sind.

Hast Du noch ein Log vom Versuch den Core zu downloaden, was er da meldet?


----------



## Schmicki (16. August 2011)

@xX jens Xx

Wie sieht es denn mit dem Grafiktreiber aus? Welche Version hast du installiert? Mit den neuen Treibern gibt es ja bekanntlich Probleme.


----------



## Bumblebee (16. August 2011)

Schmicki schrieb:


> @xX jens Xx
> 
> Wie sieht es denn mit dem Grafiktreiber aus? Welche Version hast du installiert? Mit den neuen Treibern gibt es ja bekanntlich Probleme.


 
Und zwar - grad auch bei mir - mit den *450*ern


----------



## mihapiha (16. August 2011)

Hallo Jungs und Mädchen!

Nach der Sommerpause werde ich wieder etwas falten. Nur sind die SMP2 WUs Bonus Punkte etwas nach unten korrigiert worden. Ich wundere mich, ob es sich noch auszahlt via SMP2 zu falten. Kann mich da jemand aufklären? 

Hier ist meine jetzige Falt-Farm: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit meinem Spiele Rechner (


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) falte ich eigentlich nicht mehr so oft. Aber ich kann den Rechner wieder mal laufen lassen... 

Es waren zuvor mit beiden Rechner voll laufend ja um die 110k PPD, und ich bezweifle das ich jetzt noch viel bekomme...


----------



## nfsgame (16. August 2011)

Naja, ärgerlich ist die Punktekorrektur schon. Allerdings sollte

Immernoch gut was bei herumkommen
(n) die Punkte nicht im Vordergrund stehen, sondern die Arbeit die mit den Berechnungen durchgeführt wird


----------



## mihapiha (16. August 2011)

naja das ist schon klar. Nur fragt man sich dann ob sich eine SMP falt farm dann auszahlt...
Immerhin habe ich 2200 € für sie bezahlt. Und jetzt bekomme ich soviel Punkte wie mit einer GTX590...

Da stellt man sich die Frage ob man die Falt-Farm nicht verkaufen soll... 1500 € könnte ich denke ich noch dafür
bekommen...

Und vielleicht einen Billig Rechner mit 3x GTX560Ti...


----------



## Z28LET (16. August 2011)

Ich denke mal du meinst -bigwu falten, nicht nur normale smp WUs.

Du wirst beim BigWU falten sicherlich mehr Punkte erfalten, wie mit den Grafikkarten.
Das System hat ja genug CPU Power.

Übrigens es sind ~20% weniger Punkte.


----------



## Bumblebee (16. August 2011)

Z28LET schrieb:


> Ich denke mal du meinst -bigwu falten, nicht nur normale smp WUs.
> 
> Du wirst beim BigWU falten sicherlich mehr Punkte erfalten, wie mit den Grafikkarten.
> Das System hat ja genug CPU Power.



Nun der Vollständigkeit halber; ein System mit 3 x GTX560Ti bringt im *allerschlechtesten* Fall 39 KPPD (3 x 13 KPPD)


----------



## xX jens Xx (16. August 2011)

ernei schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das wär dann das hier:

# Windows GPU Console Edition #################################################
###############################################################################

                       Folding@Home Client Version 6.41r2

Folding@home - Main

###############################################################################
###############################################################################

Launch directory: C:\Folding@home\Neuer Ordner
Executable: C:\Folding@home\Neuer Ordner\Folding@home-Win32-gpu.exe
Arguments: -forcegpu nvidia_fermi 

[10:02:27] - Ask before connecting: No
[10:02:27] - User name: BarmieGeroelheimer (Team 70335)
[10:02:27] - User ID: 56BD7C2D07E32C5D
[10:02:27] - Machine ID: 2
[10:02:27] 
[10:02:27] Gpu type=3 species=20.
[10:02:28] Loaded queue successfully.
[10:02:28] 
[10:02:28] + Processing work unit
[10:02:28] Core required: FahCore_15.exe
[10:02:28] Core not found.
[10:02:28] - Core is not present or corrupted.
[10:02:28] - Attempting to download new core...
[10:02:28] + Downloading new core: FahCore_15.exe

Folding@Home Client Shutdown.


@Schmicki: Ich hab den 275.33


----------



## Thosch (16. August 2011)

davidof2001 schrieb:


> Der Angra scheint seit ein paar Tage etwas zu "schwächeln". Und promt geht quasi das komplette Team runter.


 
Doof ist wenn die Leistung des Teams mit der eines Einzelnen steht und fällt ...


----------



## Bumblebee (16. August 2011)

Thosch schrieb:


> Doof ist wenn die Leistung des Teams mit der eines Einzelnen steht und fällt ...



Gut, dass es hier bei uns nicht (ganz) so extrem ist und wir eine gute Basis haben


----------



## Bumblebee (16. August 2011)

xX jens Xx schrieb:


> @Schmicki: Ich hab den 275.33


 
Versuch mal den 267.59 - das ist der letzte funktionsfähige Treiber bei mir (mit 450ern)


----------



## Schmicki (16. August 2011)

@mihapiha

Deine Kiste sollte bei BIG-WUs ca. 50k PPD und bei BIG-BIG-WUs ca. 80k PPD bringen. Also lass die Kiste laufen! 

Quelle


----------



## ernei (16. August 2011)

Hi,



xX jens Xx schrieb:


> Das wär dann das hier:
> 
> [10:02:28] Core required: FahCore_15.exe
> [10:02:28] Core not found.
> ...


 
versuche mal bitte ob du diese Adressen erreichst (Tracen oder Pingen)

171.64.65.102

171.64.65.106

171.67.108.31

171.64.65.61


----------



## xX jens Xx (16. August 2011)

ernei schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sind alle erreichbar.

Die anderen Treiber test ich nachher


----------



## Rauh_Thomas (16. August 2011)

Hallo liebe Faltgemeinde, ich habe erst vor meinem Urlaub noch in einen i7 2600k investiert und habe ihn über meinen Urlaub die kleinen WU's rechnen lassen (Passkey vorhanden für die Bonuspunkte ist es doch so, dass die erst ab 10 WU's gelten??) Jetzt wollte ich auf die BigWU's umswitchen, und habe meine Verknüpfung um (-bigadv) erweitert, allerdingt zwit sich in meinen HFM.NET keine BigWU, wenn ich mich nicht täusche! Ihr habt da bestimmt eine Lösung!
Vielen Dank schon mal.

Ach so noch als Anmerkung: Faltsys: corei7 2600@stock, Arbeitssys: q9550 SMP mit(setpriority) und gtx460 ein bisschen overclocked.(845MHz) alles soweit sehr stabil.


----------



## kubi-1988 (16. August 2011)

So weit ich weiß musst du noch das -advmethods entfernen und dann sollte er sich auch als nächstes eine BigWU ziehen.


----------



## Rauh_Thomas (16. August 2011)

kubi-1988 schrieb:


> So weit ich weiß musst du noch das -advmethods entfernen und dann sollte er sich auch als nächstes eine BigWU ziehen.


 
Danke für die schnelle Antwort, das werd ich gleich mal probieren!


----------



## Bagui (16. August 2011)

P 7153 ist ne big oder???
WTF hab ich garnet gemerkt das ich bigs falte


----------



## Schmicki (16. August 2011)

Bagui schrieb:


> P 7153 ist ne big oder???
> WTF hab ich garnet gemerkt das ich bigs falte



Die P7153 ist keine BIG-WU. Die BIGs laufen nur mit dem A5-Core.


----------



## kubi-1988 (16. August 2011)

Wenn nicht wäre es toll. Eine Big in 7 Stunden mit einem Phenom 2 Quad. 
Neben dem von Schmicki erwähnten A5-Core bringen alle Bigs mehr als 7k Punkte ohne Bonus.


----------



## Bagui (16. August 2011)

Der a5 Core ist oder bekommt man mit nem "moderneren" Client oder verstehe ich das falsch???
Will auchma versuchen


----------



## kubi-1988 (16. August 2011)

Also mit allen Versionen ab der 6.34 müsste es funktionieren. Davor bin ich mir nicht sicher. Außerdem musst du noch das -bigadv-Flag anhängen und -advmethods entfernen. Zusätzlich brauchst du noch 8 oder mehr Kerne. Aber wenn das alles erfüllt ist, sollte er sich eine BigWu ziehen.


----------



## Bagui (16. August 2011)

gut das erklärt einiges. 
Gut der i7 920 sollte doch reichen, -bigadv ist angehängt aber hab halt vergessen den -advmethods zu entfernen. 
Dann werde ich das Projekt zuende führen und danach ma ne Bid versuchen. Danke kubi


----------



## Schmidde (16. August 2011)

Mensch, als AMD´ler wird man richtig neidisch auf euer HT 
Ich hoff ja der Bulli reist was! Sonst kommt mir auch nur noch Intel ins Haus...


----------



## tomas2 (16. August 2011)

Hallo Leute,
Ich bin auch neu beim Falten hier. Das heisst ich hab schon ca. 30 WU's gefaltet so immer mal ein bisschen nebenbei.
Gestern habe ich den V7 Beta-Client heruntergeladen, damit ich meine zwei SLI-Grafikkarten ohne grossen Konfigurationsaufwand falten lassen kann.
Jetzt faltet der i7 2600K seine erste Big-WU, Projekt 2684. Sieht nach einem richtig harten Brocken aus. TPF ist bei 36 mins und ETA bei 2.5d.
Gibt es auch weniger rechenintensive BIg-WU's?

Gruss Tomas2 alias Raknison (F@H-Name).


----------



## acer86 (16. August 2011)

tomas2 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> Ich bin auch neu beim Falten hier. Das heisst ich hab schon ca. 30 WU's gefaltet so immer mal ein bisschen nebenbei.
> Gestern habe ich den V7 Beta-Client heruntergeladen, damit ich meine zwei SLI-Grafikkarten ohne grossen Konfigurationsaufwand falten lassen kann.
> Jetzt faltet der i7 2600K seine erste Big-WU, Projekt 2684. Sieht nach einem richtig harten Brocken aus. TPF ist bei 36 mins und ETA bei 2.5d.
> ...


 

Na da haste ja gleich ins schwarze getroffen 

die 2684er sind gute alte Big-Wu´s die auch noch sehr Schlecht laufen, da bist du mit den 36min schon gut dabei, ja es gibt auch bessere Big-Wu´s z.b. 6900 oder 6901er die sollten gleich mal 8-10 min schneller laufen auf dein Sys.

Beeinflussen kan man das aber leider nicht welche man bekommt.

einfach Augen zu und durch.


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (16. August 2011)

Ja aber das sind dann halt die normalen smp's, kleinere Bigs gibts nicht viele ud du kannst ja vor allem nicht beeinflussen welche du kriegst. Wenn du die deadline nicht schaffst musste halt smp's machen, aber seit der runtersetzung der Big's ist das ja auch nicht mehr so dramatisch.


----------



## acer86 (16. August 2011)

hardware_fanatiker schrieb:


> Ja aber das sind dann halt die normalen smp's, kleinere Bigs gibts nicht viele ud du kannst ja vor allem nicht beeinflussen welche du kriegst. Wenn du die deadline nicht schaffst musste halt smp's machen, aber seit der runtersetzung der Big's ist das ja auch nicht mehr so dramatisch.


 

da muss ich dir leider wieder Sprechen, die 690x sind Big-Wu´s laufn z.b. mit ein i7-920@ 4,01Ghz mit 32min.


----------



## Schmicki (16. August 2011)

Für Folding-only-Rechner lohnen sich die BIG-WUs auf alle Fälle. Wer aber den PC noch anderweitig benutzen will und auf über 2 Tage Faltzeit pro WU keinen Bock hat, der kann beruhigt die normalen SMP durchjagen. Es kommt halt auf die Prioritäten an. Daher am besten zwei PCs anschaffen. Einer zum Falten und einer zum Zocken!


----------



## Bumblebee (17. August 2011)

Schmicki schrieb:


> Daher am besten zwei PCs anschaffen. Einer zum Falten und einer zum Zocken!



Einspruch - euer Ehren 

Korrekt lautet der Satz:

Daher am besten zwei PCs anschaffen. Einer *nur* zum Falten und einer zum Zocken und *Nebenherfalten*!


----------



## Psycho1996 (17. August 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Einspruch - euer Ehren
> 
> Korrekt lautet der Satz:
> 
> Daher am besten zwei PCs anschaffen. Einer *nur* zum Falten und einer zum Zocken und *Nebenherfalten*!


 
SIGN! 

Nur kann ICH das net machen^^ Mir fehlt die Kohle dafür^^ In 5 Jahren müsste das aber anders aussehen...


----------



## Bagui (17. August 2011)

Oder du fragst ganz lieb den Bumle ob er dir einen abdrücken möchte


----------



## Bumblebee (17. August 2011)

Bagui schrieb:


> Oder du fragst ganz lieb den Bumle ob er dir einen abdrücken möchte



 genau 

Schauen wir mal in Richtung nächstes Treffen - möglicherweise gibt es da dann ja (etwas ältere) Hardware zum Sondertarif


----------



## kubi-1988 (17. August 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Nach meinem letzten Stand des Irrtums laufen ATI-Karten beim Folding ziemlich am Anschlag (thermisch und Lautstärke)
> Aber immerhin - mit V7 - bringen sie merklich mehr Punkte
> 
> Man vergleiche/lese dazu auch in der neuesten PCGH



Also kann ich so nicht bestätigen meine 5770 hat jetzt etwa 64°C (angezeigt im Vision Control Center) und 71°C GPU-Temp (GPU-Z) und der Lüfter läuft auf 42%. Damit ist subjektiv noch ziemlich leise und weit von der Turbine auf 100% entfernt.
Bei der anderen Karte liegt es garantiert daran, dass es eine OEM-Karte ist und das kein Gehäuselüfter im Rechner ist.

Auf welcher Seite ist denn der Bericht zu lesen?


----------



## Malkolm (17. August 2011)

Naja grundsätzlich ist die Aussage schon richtig. Die Grafikkarte läuft beim Falten natürlich am Anschlag (das ist ja Sinn der Sache), benötigt daher eben auch die maximale Menge Strom, und erzeugt somit die maximale Wärme.
Auf die Lautstärke trifft das "am Anschlag" aber nicht zwingend zu. Je nachdem wie gut die Karte mit kühler Luft versorgt wird, muss der Kartenlüfter eben höher oder niedriger drehen


----------



## acer86 (17. August 2011)

mal eine off topic frage an alle Bastler hier im Forum 

hab hier ein sehr eigenartigen Fehler auf mein Ehemaligen Faltserver. 

zum Fehler: es treten bei 3D Anwendungen und bei Videos, ein Bildschirm flimmern auf (wie früher wen man auf ein Röhren moni die Frequenz zu niedrig eingestellt hatte)

getestet wurde schon: andere Monitore verschiedener größe (19zoll tft 22zoll tft und 19 CRT) alle mit entsprechenden Treiber falls vorhanden. (Natürlich auch mit verschiedenen VGA oder DVI kabel und Adaptern)

andere Grafikkarten (GTX 460 und GTS450 aus mein Faltserver) alle mit einer sauberen neu inst. von Treibern. immer das gleiche Ergebnis.

Verschiedene Betriebssysteme vista 64bit und win 7 64bit haben auch nicht zu ein besseren Ergebnis geführt.
genau wie Verschiedene Treiber (266-280 von Nvidia)

Netzteil: laut Bios 12,25V auf der 12+ seite bei Starker Belastung z.b. 3D mark 12,18V (auch mit Voltcraft Messgerät direkt an der Grafikkarte gemessen)

6Pin Anschlüsse ausgetauscht am Netzteil hat leider auch nichts gebracht. (leider fehlt mir ein Passendes Starkes Netzteil um zu testen ob es doch am NT liegt, aber laut den Messwerten kan es das eigentlich nicht sein?)

Meiner Meinung nach kan es jetzt nur noch am Mainboard liegen (oder vielleicht die CPU durch das lange OC falten was abbekommen hat ?)

(der Rechner macht mit und ohne OC immer den selben Fehler, momentan läuft er komplett aus Stock settings zum vergleichbare Ergebnisse zu erzielen, die leistung wird aber nicht durch das flimmern beeinträchtigt, getestet mit F@H)

ich hoffe ihr wisst vielleicht was ich noch testen könnte


----------



## Malkolm (17. August 2011)

Hmm hast du mal das Monitorkabel gewechselt?


----------



## Bumblebee (17. August 2011)

kubi-1988 schrieb:


> Auf welcher Seite ist denn der Bericht zu lesen?


 
PCGH 09/2011 - Seite 42



Malkolm schrieb:


> Hmm hast du mal das Monitorkabel gewechselt?


 
Doch, ich denke schon - ich zitiere acer 86 mal kurz



> getestet wurde schon: andere Monitore verschiedener größe (19zoll tft 22zoll tft und 19 CRT) alle mit entsprechenden Treiber falls vorhanden. (*Natürlich auch mit verschiedenen VGA oder DVI kabel und Adaptern*)


 
@Topic - seltsame Sache - ich denk mal noch drüber nach


----------



## mattinator (17. August 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Korrekt lautet der Satz:
> 
> Daher am besten zwei PCs anschaffen. Eine_*r*_ *nur* zum Falten und eine_*r*_ zum Zocken und *Nebenherfalten*!


 
Noch ein Einspruch, (grammatikalisch, Akkusativ) korrekt lautet der Satz:

Daher am besten zwei PCs anschaffen. Eine_*n*_ nur zum Falten und eine_*n*_ zum Zocken und Nebenherfalten!



acer86 schrieb:


> zum Fehler: es treten bei 3D Anwendungen und bei  Videos, ein Bildschirm flimmern auf (wie früher wen man auf ein Röhren  moni die Frequenz zu niedrig eingestellt hatte)


 
Sind irgendwelche externen Netzteile (Drucker, Tastatur, ext. HD) in der Nähe ? Oder Störungen vom Mainboard selbst, Evtl. zum Test mal "spread spectrum" im BIOS aktivieren.


----------



## Bagui (17. August 2011)

Oder hast du irgendwelche Wandler von DVI auf HDMI oder Mini HDMI auf HDMI oder oder oder. 
Hatte ma so nen Fall wo der leicht verbogen, also kaputt, war und bekam ganz plötzlich ein flimmern, Bildaussetzer usw.


----------



## acer86 (17. August 2011)

Danke erst mal für die vielen antworten

@Malkolm: ja hab für jeden der 3 Getesteten Monitoren auch ein anderes Kabel verwendet mal mit und mal ohne DVI-VGA Adapter.

@mattinator: ja Netzteile (usb Verteiler Netzteil Drucker NT usw.) sind in der nähe aber es hat leider auch nichts gebracht sie aufzustecken. den tip mit den spread spectrum werde ich gleich mal testen. 

EDIT: hat leider auch kein erfolg gebracht spread spectrum zu aktivieren. (einziger Effekt es tritt ein etwas lauteres Spulen Fiepen auf was aber nicht von der GPU kommt sondern vom MB)
könnte es sein das es vielleicht die MB Spawa´s defekt sind und nicht mehr genug Strom über den PCI-e Slot bereit stellen? 

@Bagui: wie oben schon geschrieben hab ich je nach Bildschirm auch andere Adapter bzw Kabel verwendet und auch alle Anschlüsse der Grafikkarten durch probiert.


das einzige was ich aus Mangel an Tausch Hardware noch nicht testen konnte sind NT (wobei das laut Messergebnis ganz sein sollte) und MB und CPU


----------



## Psycho1996 (17. August 2011)

Mal was anderes: Ich muss in nächster Zeit (Woche oder so) das Falten "etwas" zurückfahren... In unserer Firma (Im ersten Stock ist das Büro + meine Zocker/Falt Kiste) haben wir grad höllische Temperaturen (35°+) im Erdgeschoss stehen Großformatdrucker die Abwärme wie Fisch Produzieren... Da kann ich aus Temperaturgründen nicht mehr so viel Falten (Sowohl Bürotemperatur als auch Hardwaretemperatur Gründe)


----------



## Rauh_Thomas (17. August 2011)

Ich hätte da auch noch was anderes, meine erste BigWU läuft grad (7%) hat ne TPF von 42:46 bei meinem i7 2600 @stock bei ner P6900 WU. Ist das normal? Momentan läuft noch XP auf dem Falter, hilft Win7?

Der Bumble sagt:
"Memo an mich selber:
Wenn du einen Post zitieren willst solltest du nicht auf "Bearbeiten" klicken "


----------



## Schmicki (17. August 2011)

@Rauh_Thomas:

Mein i7-2600k@stock braucht bei einer P6900 ca. 34 min TPF.


----------



## Bumblebee (17. August 2011)

Rauh_Thomas schrieb:


> Ich hätte da auch noch was anderes, meine erste BigWU läuft grad (7%) hat ne TPF von 42:46 bei meinem i7 2600 @stock bei ner P6900 WU. Ist das normal? Momentan läuft noch XP auf dem Falter, hilft Win7?



Ich habe auch kürzere TPF's auf meinen 2600ern (sind aber nicht @Stock)
Laufen aber alle unter WIN7 - ich *vermute*, dass WIN7 hilft


----------



## T0M@0 (18. August 2011)

Win7 ist in der tat deutlich besser Multi Thread optimiert und holt da noch einiges raus an PPD


----------



## Lorin (18. August 2011)

Guten Morgen,

hat eigentlich schon wer irgendwelche Zahlen wie gut die Faltperformance der LLano APUs ist? Insbesondere die Performance der Grafikeinheit des großen A-3850 würde mich sehr interessieren, bzw des A-3650


----------



## Bumblebee (18. August 2011)

Nun, gemäss den Stat's (von PCGH) entspricht der Grafik-Core eines A-3850 einer HD5570 

Vorausgesetzt, man setzt V7 ein (alles Andere würde ja auch keinen Sinn manchen) und hat alles richtig konfiguriert..

*vermute* ich, je nach Projekt, zwischen 2500 und 4500 PPD


----------



## Lorin (18. August 2011)

Was ja in verbindung mit SMP auf der CPU eine gar nicht mal so schlechte Ausbeute ergäbe.
Wobei da mit dem gleichen Investitionsvolumen auch deutlich mehr zu machen ist. Für das Geld bekommt ja zB auch 2x GTS450 bei einer ähnlichen Leistungsaufnahme.

Schiebe immernoch eine Aufrüstung vor mir her, und dank dem ständig verschobenen BD kann ich mich immernoch nicht entscheiden. Mal sehen welche BDs bei Marktstart wirklich verfügbar sind. Die kleinen wären für mich grade recht interessant.


----------



## kubi-1988 (18. August 2011)

Also knightmare80 besitzt eine A-3850. Er lässt sie unter dem 7er Client laufen daher lassen sich die SMP-Werte schlecht bzw. nur mit etwas Aufwand vergleichen. Bei einer 7801 schafft er so 5300 PPD (mit Bonus), wenn er noch eine HD 69xx falten lässt. Er kann da jetzt sicher mehr dazu sagen, aber das waren die Werte die er hier gepostet hatte.

Zur Leistung der integrierten GPU: Im Foldingforum wird vermutet, dass sie die Hälfte oder weniger Leistung der HD5770 erreicht. Das würde ich auch meinen, da sie 400 Shadern bzw. 80 5D Shadern und 600 MHz besitzt. Zum Vergleich die HD5770 hat 800 Shader bzw. 160 5D-Shader und bei mir ist sie mit 860 MHZ getaktet. Damit schafft sie so etwa 6100 PPD. Deshalb sollte sie so 3000 oder weniger PPD bringen.

Wenn man dann noch sieht, dass sie 25 % Leistung braucht, würde ich sagen es lohnt sich nicht sie zur Zeit zum Falten einzusetzen.


----------



## Rurdo (18. August 2011)

Hey wollte mal fragen ob überhaupt schon fortschritte in der forschung durch F@H erzielt wurden?


----------



## T0M@0 (18. August 2011)

ein paar Fortschritte wurden schon gemacht: Folding@home - Papers


----------



## Thosch (18. August 2011)

Lorin schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> hat eigentlich schon wer irgendwelche Zahlen wie gut die Faltperformance der LLano APUs ist? Insbesondere die Performance der Grafikeinheit des großen A-3850 würde mich sehr interessieren, bzw des A-3650


 
Also in einer anderen "Rechner-Welt" wird der A8-3850 in deren Liste hinter dem Phenom II X4 940 BE und vor dem Core2Quad 9300 geführt. Was aber nun nichts über dessen Faltleistung, bzw. Architektur aussagt. Erschreckend für mich ist das der 10 Plätze vor meinem akt. Games-PC liegt ...


----------



## xX jens Xx (18. August 2011)

Dummer Fail bei der konfiguration des Gst 450 Clients: Klick mich


----------



## kubi-1988 (18. August 2011)

Dachte schon da wollte jemand ebenfalls deinen Nick haben und weil schon vergeben war hat er ihn mit m genommen.


----------



## xX jens Xx (18. August 2011)

Haha...ich hab es leider erst nach einem Tag gecheckt!


----------



## Bumblebee (18. August 2011)

xX jens Xx schrieb:


> Dummer Fail bei der konfiguration des Gst 450 Clients:



Und was kommt als Nächstes?? *BarbieGeroelheimer*? 

Nee - ist natürlich ärgerlich; da ist TheWasp schon weniger fehleranfällig


----------



## xX jens Xx (18. August 2011)

Wen ich mal alle Millestones hab dann nenn ich mich BarbieGeroelheimerD


----------



## nichtraucher91 (18. August 2011)

xX jens Xx schrieb:


> Wen ich mal alle Millestones hab dann nenn ich mich BarbieGeroelheimerD



suche den Fehler im Satz


----------



## Rauh_Thomas (18. August 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ich habe auch kürzere TPF's auf meinen 2600ern (sind aber nicht @Stock)
> Laufen aber alle unter WIN7 - ich *vermute*, dass WIN7 hilft





T0M@0 schrieb:


> Win7 ist in der tat deutlich besser Multi Thread  optimiert und holt da noch einiges raus an PPD



Danke für die Tipps, werd noch die eine Big falten und am WE das Sys auf win7 64bit umrüsten. Aber noch eine kl. Frage am Rande: Was bedeutet / bringt der Client Config Punkt "acceptable size of work assigment and work result packets" (small, normal, big)? Hat das was mit den BigWU's zu tun?


----------



## kubi-1988 (18. August 2011)

Nein mit den Big hat das nichts zu tun. Sonst ist das dazu da damit man nicht solche große WUs bekommt und die Ergebnisse nicht so groß werden, die hochgeladen werden müssen. Ah ich hab gerade gelesen, dass das ganze mit dem BigWu-Flag automatisch auf 500 MB gesetzt wird.

@nichtraucher91: "Wen ich mal alle Millestones habe, dann nenne ich mich BarbieGeroelheimer." Mehr Fehler finde ich da nicht.


----------



## Rauh_Thomas (18. August 2011)

kubi-1988 schrieb:


> @nichtraucher91: "Wen ich mal alle Millestones habe, dann nenne ich mich BarbieGeroelheimer." Mehr Fehler finde ich da nicht.


 
Ich glaube ich habe den Fehler gefunden!!   "Wen..." Sollte es nicht heißen "Wenn..." ?

Danke für die Info über die BigWU

Jetzt nochmal was: Kann es sein dass bei Stanford gerade was nicht funktioniert, mein GPU3 Client wollte sich n neuen Core laden und immer ist die Signatur VALID. Hab jetzt versucht die neue Console 6.41r2 zu installieren, damit er sich alles neu läd, aber der Fehler ist immer noch vorhanden. Beginnt den core zu laden ganz normal, plötzlich sind alle Daten geladen aber der core ist VALID


----------



## davidof2001 (18. August 2011)

Wenn schreibt man auch mit Doppel N.


----------



## Rauh_Thomas (18. August 2011)

Wenn ich grad richtig gelesen hab, dann liegt mein Fehler tatsächlich auf der Serverseite von Stanford und ich sollte den core manuell laden,... die Seite dazu hab ich grad gefunden. Ich berichte was passieren wird.


----------



## kubi-1988 (18. August 2011)

Ach Mist Rechtschreibung ist auch nicht meine Stärke. 

@Rauh_Thomas: Ich verstehe dein Problem nicht. Valid bedeutet doch gültig und somit gut.


----------



## Rauh_Thomas (18. August 2011)

Aber irgendwie stimmte da trotzdem was nicht weil dann ein COREOUTDATED kam?? Frag mich nicht! ich hab jetzt nach FAHwiki mir manuell einen neuen core besorgt, scheinbar läuft da auch schon wieder eine berechnung auf meiner GPU, allerdings kann ich noch keinen Fortschritt erkennen ( completed 0%) mal sehen vllt. noch mal versuchen


----------



## nichtraucher91 (18. August 2011)

kubi-1988 schrieb:


> @nichtraucher91: "Wen ich mal alle Millestones habe, dann nenne ich mich BarbieGeroelheimer." Mehr Fehler finde ich da nicht.


 
es geht mehr darum, dass es unendlich viele Millestones gibt


----------



## Rauh_Thomas (18. August 2011)

Juhuu!!! Es funktioniert wieder!! Meine GPU faltet wieder jetzt wieder den SMP dazu und mit SetPriority dei GPU stärken und alles ist gut!!! Dann kann die Forschungssimluation weitergehen! Bin jetzt bei 2% Fortschritt!! Schaut gut aus!


----------



## kubi-1988 (18. August 2011)

Ich weiß deshalb war auch der  dahinter. Aber vllt wäre ja der  besser geeignet gewesen.


----------



## Wolvie (18. August 2011)

Hey Leute! 
Gibts jetz auch Big WU's für die GPU ?!
Bin verwundert... Meine GTS450 hat sich gerade zum ersten mal eine andere WU als 6802, 6803 oder 6804 gezogen. 
Projekt 7620, soll 5187 Punkte geben und hat 40.000.000 Steps. TPF liegt bei locker über 12 Min.


----------



## Rurdo (18. August 2011)

Bekommt man eigentlich irgendetwas ausser diesen Punkten? gibts da vll mal ne verlosung oder so???


----------



## Psycho1996 (18. August 2011)

Nope... Du hast genausoviel davon wie beim Spenden... Nur keine Bescheinigung  

Aber du hilfst der Menschheit und das ist Grund genug für mich


----------



## kubi-1988 (18. August 2011)

@Wolvie: Wie sehen denn die PPD aus? Ja die WU gibt es seit heute als adv. Es gab auch vorher schon eine größere GPU-WU.

@Rurdo: Von Stanford gibt es nichts außer einer Bescheinigung, sieht dann so aus für dich zur Zeit. Hier im Forum gab es schon ab und zu mal die Wahl des Falter des Monats, bei der man Hardware gewinnen konnte.


----------



## Rurdo (18. August 2011)

Achso, Ich will ja auch kranken menschen helfen! 
und wenn es ab und zu hier eine Verlosung gibt, dann Falte ich natürlich fleißig weiter 
Für alle die es Interessiert, ich hab ne Facebook Gruppe gemacht, Folding@Home heißt sie natürlich, tretet bitte alle bei!


----------



## kubi-1988 (18. August 2011)

Na wie gut, dass es eine entsprechende Gruppe schon gibt.


----------



## Wolvie (18. August 2011)

@kubi-1988: Dann scheint die WU aber nicht richtig ausgereift zu sein. Denn die GTS ist von 3D "Vollpower"-Modus in den 3D "Schmalspur"-Modus (400 Mhz?) gesprungen. Da es nicht richtig funktioniert, habe ich die Wu gelöscht und kann dementsprechen auch nix zu den PPD sagen.


----------



## T0M@0 (18. August 2011)

@wolvie: das ist ein bug in nv treibern über 266.xx in kombination mit AfterBurner und OC


----------



## Rurdo (18. August 2011)

kubi-1988 schrieb:


> Na wie gut, dass es eine entsprechende Gruppe schon gibt.


 
nicht wirklich, da die Gruppe allein für und vom Team 70335 gemacht worden ist... Meine hingegen ist für alle Falter frei und gemacht worden!


----------



## Psycho1996 (18. August 2011)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> @wolvie: das ist ein bug in nv treibern über 266.xx in kombination mit AfterBurner und OC


 
Da muss aber noch ein Faktor mit einspielen... Nvidia konnte den Bug auch mit OC durch Afterburner nciht nachstellen... Da gibts noch ein (Oder mehrere) "böse" Programme...


----------



## Bumblebee (18. August 2011)

Rurdo schrieb:


> Bekommt man eigentlich irgendetwas ausser diesen Punkten?



Ich hab da was für dich....

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/awards/cert.php?u=Rurdo&pts=8538
und
http://fah-web.stanford.edu/awards/cert.php?u=Rurdo&pts=7&t=wus&bg=3

ausserdem gibt es noch die Wahl zu Falter des Monats hier


----------



## Henninges (18. August 2011)

gibt wohl einen neuen gpu3 core...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (18. August 2011)

gpu3 war nur für fermi richtig?


----------



## Rurdo (18. August 2011)

rischtisch!


----------



## T0M@0 (18. August 2011)

Falsch! Der GPU3 geht auch bei nicht FERMI z.B. GTX2xx

GPU2 geht allerdings nicht mit FERMI


----------



## Wolvie (18. August 2011)

@T0M@0: Dachte das gilt nur für die 266.xx Serie... aber wenn es für alle über 266.xx gilt, ist es klar. Afterburner und OC ist auch im Spiel. Werde dann einen älteren Treiber morgen installieren.
@Psycho1996: "Böse" Programme? xD Ich hab auser Win XP und den Treibern + Tools zum Überwachen nichts installiert...


----------



## Psycho1996 (18. August 2011)

@Wolvie melde das mal im Thread dazu... Das ist mir jetzt neu  Nvidia ist an dem Bug schon dran...


----------



## T0M@0 (18. August 2011)

@Wolvie: der 266.58 läuft bei den meisten faltstabil und hat auch den Bug nicht


----------



## mattinator (19. August 2011)

Habe jetzt innerhalb von vier Tagen schon das zweite "Monster-CPU2-SMP-Projekt". Eigentlich wollte ich den Rechner bei der Wärme nicht über 1 1/2 Tage durchlaufen lassen. Bekommt Ihr solche Units auch ?


----------



## Knutowskie (19. August 2011)

Ahhh..... Warum?



> [18:39:23] Error: Work unit read from disk is invalid
> [18:39:23]
> [18:39:23] Folding@home Core Shutdown: CORE_OUTDATED
> [18:39:27] CoreStatus = 6E (110)
> ...


----------



## Thosch (19. August 2011)

Moin. Komme eben zum Faltknecht und höre auffällig laute Lüfter drehen. Schaue an die Watt-Anzeige steht da ein um 40(!)Watt höherer Wert da. Gehe aufn Desktop und sehe das alles läuft. Schau mir HFM an, mache GPUZ auf. Da zeigt mirs an, RAM mit ca.450MB gefüllt, sonst sinds immer um die 230MB. Gibts BIGs jetzt bei den GPUs ? Die beiden WUs lauten 7620 u.7621, sollen lt. HFM 5187 Credits bringen. Also solche WUs hatte ich noch nicht gehabt ...


----------



## Wolvie (19. August 2011)

7620 hatte ich gestern Abend, lief aber nicht wirklich, weil sich meine GTS450 runtergetaktet hat, funktioniert die WU bei dir? Wenn ja, wie viel PPD mit welcher GPU hast du den?


----------



## Psycho1996 (19. August 2011)

Hab grad recherchiert... das sind  "-advmethods " WUs... wenn euch die "ankotzen" entfernt das Flag... bei Folding@EVGA haben aber einige etwas höhere PPD (18k statt 15k usw)...


----------



## Thosch (19. August 2011)

Also bei mir läuft/laufen die, wie gesagt mit deutlich mehr Watts und doppeltem Speicherverbrauch a.d.GrKa. Die Credits stiegen lt.HFM´s WUH von sonst üblichen 1325, Frametime: 00:01:26, auf 5187 mit der FT 00:05:16. Die PPDs stiegen v. ca.13312 auf ca.14182. Die Werte sind von der 7621er WU. GraKa ist die GB GTX560Ti OC. 

Edit: Wen interessiert: Treiber ist bei mir der 275.33.


----------



## Bumblebee (19. August 2011)

... muss man im Auge behalten ...

Für "grössere" Karten sind die Teile (7620 / 7621) sicherlich eine gute Sache

btw. (halb-OT) ich bin gespannt ob die Zahlen von den 3 OPENMM_OPENCL (11292-11294) noch steigen - sind im Moment offenbar auch noch nicht der "Burner"


----------



## Malkolm (19. August 2011)

Oh in der Tat, die neuen großen GPU-Projekte sind richtig gute Punktelieferanten.

Von vorher 14,8k - 15,2k PPD (je nach Projekt) jetzt *18,3k (+22%)* PPD.

Projekt: 7620
Credit: 5187
TPF: 4min 4s
Est. PPD: 18321.22

Config: GTX570, Client V7 (advanced Flag gesetzt), Treiber 266.58 WHQL, Win 7 Prof 64bit, Benötigter GraKa-Speicher: 504MB


----------



## Julian Kruck (19. August 2011)

Julian Kruck schrieb:


> 16.08.2011
> Habe mir gerade den GPU Clienten von 6.31 auf 6.34 geupdatet, paketgröße auf big, flags: -gpu 0 -local -forcegpu nvidia_fermi
> 
> und da hat er mir gleich ne wu gezogen die 565MB grakaspeicher belegt! projekt: 5768
> ...


 
schön das jetzt manche auch auf die bigs aufmerksam geworden sind


----------



## Schmicki (19. August 2011)

"BIGs" für die GPU . Hier mal die Stellungnahme von Stanford.

Aber es wird auch direkt eine Warnung rausgegeben:



> NOTE: These WUs are significantly larger than previously released GPU  WUs. While I stress *we have not seen any damaged hardware*, they may  stress older cards (GTX 450 and earlier) and overclocked cards. *If you  have an overclocked card, and receive one of these units, monitor your  card's temperature actively. You may want to reset to factory clock  settings.*


----------



## kubi-1988 (19. August 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> btw. (halb-OT) ich bin gespannt ob die Zahlen von den 3 OPENMM_OPENCL (11292-11294) noch steigen - sind im Moment offenbar auch noch nicht der "Burner"



Ich wäre auch erfreut, wenn die Punkte für die WUs steigen. Dann gibts endlich noch mehr PPD für meine Graka. Aber die 11292 hatte ich noch nie und eine 11293 schon seit Monaten nicht mehr.
Hatte schon jemand mit einer Nvidia so eine WU? Dann wäre nämlich endlich ein direkter Vergleich möglich.


----------



## Julian Kruck (19. August 2011)

Bei mir laufen die auf ner 9800 GT  ohne probleme^^ temperatur ist aber um 5° gestiegen und der lüfter dreht auch höher...


----------



## Wolvie (19. August 2011)

Hab mittlerweile auch wieder eine 7620er WU bekommen. (Beim ersten Mal lags wohl doch einfach am Treiber)
Kann (fast) alles nur bestätigen. Braucht 30 Watt mehr, GPU Temp + 5/6°

Nur die Punkte... von 7,7k auf 7,3k PPD gesunken; GTS450@1860 Shader. TPF: 10min12sek.


----------



## acer86 (19. August 2011)

Hab auch mal eine der neuen Wu´s laufen lassen auf einer GTX460 @900Mhz

11800PPD sonst waren es 12400PPD 
temps von 45C° auf 51C° gestiegen!!!
480MB Vram Verbrauch 
ca. 30Watt mehr Stromverbrauch als mit den "Normalen Wu´s"


----------



## The Ian (19. August 2011)

mir ist es ziemlich egal was ich falte und wie lange es faltet...was mich interessiert ist ob es überhaupt faltet...wenn das der fall ist sind mir wus mit mehr oder weniger ppd echt latte...um die forschung gehts


----------



## Bumblebee (19. August 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> Hab auch mal eine der neuen Wu´s laufen lassen auf einer GTX460 @900Mhz
> 
> 11800PPD sonst waren es 12400PPD
> temps von 45C° auf 51C° gestiegen!!!
> ...



Ja, leider machen die "kleineren" Karten noch etwas Probleme

Allerdings habe ich im Moment ganz andere Sorgen
Wer meine PPD nachschaut wird erschreckt feststellen, dass die ins Bodenlose gefallen sind
Mein "Castle Bumblestein" hat - gewitterbedingt - keinen Strom; somit läuft auch *KEINES* meiner Systeme da


----------



## acer86 (19. August 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ja, leider machen die "kleineren" Karten noch etwas Probleme
> 
> Allerdings habe ich im Moment ganz andere Sorgen
> Wer meine PPD nachschaut wird erschreckt feststellen, dass die ins Bodenlose gefallen sind
> Mein "Castle Bumblestein" hat - gewitterbedingt - keinen Strom; somit läuft auch *KEINES* meiner Systeme da


 

OH Schei...........!!!!!   hoffe mal das nix durch ein Gewitter schaden Defekt ist


----------



## T0M@0 (19. August 2011)

So oft wie du Probleme mit dem Strom hast würde sich eine USV + Notstromdiesel schon lohnen


----------



## Bumblebee (19. August 2011)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> So oft wie du Probleme mit dem Strom hast würde sich eine USV + Notstromdiesel schon lohnen



Gute Idee, ich werde wohl demnächst eine Spendenaktion starten

Wieviele Euronen gibst du mir?? - hatte ich irgendwie noch nicht aufgeschrieben


----------



## kubi-1988 (19. August 2011)

So ich hab gerade einen kurzen Blick ins neue Heft geworfen (nochmals Danke an Bumblebee), auf den Vergleich der GPUs beim Falten. Ich war ganz erstaunt, dass meine HD5770 nur 60 Watt beim Falten ziehen soll. Damit ist sie ja beim PPD/W-Verhältnis auf Höhe der CPUs. (zumindest ohne BigWUs)  Auf die anderen Verbrauchswerte habe ich nicht geschaut, aber wenn ich das mit dem Test vergleiche, dann ist sie beim PPD/W-Verhältnis besser als alle Nvidia. 

@Bumblebee: Wie war denn das gemeint?


Bumblebee schrieb:


> btw. (halb-OT) ich bin gespannt ob die Zahlen von den 3 OPENMM_OPENCL (11292-11294) noch steigen - sind im Moment offenbar auch noch nicht der "Burner"


----------



## Malkolm (19. August 2011)

So die erste 7620er WU auf meiner GTX 570 ist durch, mit einer abschließenden PPD von 18412. Das ist ein riesen Sprung von über 20% in der PPD-Leistung. Etwa im gleichen Maße stieg aber auch der Verbrauch.
Auch die Temperaturen sind bei meiner Karte auf 42°C gestiegen, das hat bisher noch kein Benchmark geschafft.


----------



## acer86 (19. August 2011)

Malkolm schrieb:


> Auch die Temperaturen sind bei meiner Karte auf 42°C gestiegen, das hat bisher noch kein Benchmark geschafft.



Da kannste ma sehen was F@H so alles kan


----------



## Vampire2030 (19. August 2011)

Malkolm schrieb:


> So die erste 7620er WU auf meiner GTX 570 ist durch, mit einer abschließenden PPD von 18412. Das ist ein riesen Sprung von über 20% in der PPD-Leistung. Etwa im gleichen Maße stieg aber auch der Verbrauch.
> Auch die Temperaturen sind bei meiner Karte auf 42°C gestiegen, das hat bisher noch kein Benchmark geschafft.


 
Wie lange hat bei dir ein Prozent gedauert? Ich brauche 10:02min.


----------



## Malkolm (19. August 2011)

Am Ende ist die TPF auf 4:03 runter. Nur das erste Prozent braucht bei mir immer sehr lange (hier knapp 5:30).


----------



## davidof2001 (19. August 2011)

Bekommt man diese GPU Bigs nur auf Fermi Karten, oder würde es reichen den GPU3 Client für die GTX260 zu laden und die Flags zu setzen?
Würde mich mal interessieren ob ich mit der auch die 10000PPD Marke knacken kann.  Immerhin schafft sie schon 8600.


----------



## Vampire2030 (19. August 2011)

davidof2001 schrieb:


> Bekommt man diese GPU Bigs nur auf Fermi Karten, oder würde es reichen den GPU3 Client für die GTX260 zu laden und die Flags zu setzen?
> Würde mich mal interessieren ob ich mit der auch die 10000PPD Marke knacken kann.  Immerhin schafft sie schon 8600.


 
Diese WU ist nur für Fermi Karten. Siehe hier:
Folding Forum • View topic - Projects 7620 & 7621 --> Adv
Außerdem empfehlen sie, die Temparaturen im Auge zu behalten. Hatte bei dieser WU doch glatt 5°C mehr auf der Karte. Glaube nicht das sie über 10K PPD´s kommt. Achja -Advmethods sollte man als Flagg gesetzt haben. Der neue Core wird dann automatisch runtergeladen.


----------



## acer86 (19. August 2011)

Des weiteren laufen die neuen "BIG-GPUwu`s auch auf Älteren Fermis langsamer ein PPD Zuwachs ist nur mit den 5XX Fermis zu erwarten.

zum Vergleich meine GTX460 macht sonst 12400PPD mit den BigWu`s nur noch 11800PPD


----------



## Vampire2030 (19. August 2011)

Das stimmt. Habe sonst auch immer eine PPD von 9-10k Punkte. Aber jetzt nur noch 7444.


----------



## Thosch (20. August 2011)

Moin @ all ! Die ersten 24h mit den neuen GPU-BigWUs sind rum und Ergebniss der Sache ist, ausser dem 40W höheren Stromverbrauches, sind die Punkte. Erstaunlich, in letzter Zeit benötigte ich immer um die 9-12 WUs (CPU+GPU) um auf um die 15k PPDs zu kommen. Jetzt haben dazu 4 Stk gereicht um auf knapp 18k zu kommen.
Im Winter sind die WUs sicher nicht schlecht, kann ich die Heizung abdrehen. Da produziert der Falter genug Wärme ...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. August 2011)

So Jungs und Mädels, ich melde mich aus meinem "Bin-weg-Urlaub" zurück und geniesse noch eine Woche "Von-Zuhause-aus-Urlaub". 

Meine beiden Falter lauf nun auch wieder und werd nun auch wieder das Team kräftig unterstützten.


----------



## Malkolm (20. August 2011)

Na dann willkommen zurück 

Falls du deine Rechner mal ein wenig quälen magst: Es gibt neue Fermi-BIG-WUs mit advmethods


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. August 2011)

Malkolm schrieb:


> Na dann willkommen zurück
> 
> Falls du deine Rechner mal ein wenig quälen magst: Es gibt neue Fermi-BIG-WUs mit advmethods


Hab ich gemerkt, mein Grosser faltet gerade an zwei von dennen > 59° + 68° und das trotz Wakü.


----------



## Bumblebee (21. August 2011)

W.B. A. Meier - wir haben deine Punkte vermisst 

Halb-OT. - meine Hardware schwitzt (fast zu sehr)


----------



## Thosch (21. August 2011)

Also meine GraKa läuft auf um ca. 8°C wärmer ... und eben höhere "Watts" ...   Aber eben gestern mit 5WUs ü.20k Points.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. August 2011)

Die neuen GPU-WU's haben so eingeheizt, dass mein Grosser heute Morgen um 8 abgeschaltet hat > 70° GPU-Temp. 
Hab jetzt die Notabschalttemperatur erhöht.

Kann einer Standfort sagen, die sollen solche WU's im Winter bringen, mit dennen würde sich wunderbar heizen lassen.


----------



## Bagui (21. August 2011)

Weiß nicht wie stark ihr auf der Gamescom vertreten wart aber ich hab nur einen von uns getroffen(mit Shirt versteht sich), und das war am Bahnhof bei der Rückreise.

Der AMD 955er faltet auch ganz kräftig, nicht so stark aber gut


----------



## The Ian (21. August 2011)

runeDS hat glaub ich nur ein ziel....immer in der rangliste vor mir zu sein^^...macht solange pause bis ich an ihm vorbei bin und legt dann wieder los


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. August 2011)

Ich hab auf meiner GTS450 mal testweise ne P7621 laufen lassen: Temperatur stieg um 5° was ja an sich noch gehen würde, aber die PPD's sind um ~1'600Punkte gefallen was natürlich gar nicht geht. 
Werd die WU durchfalten und dann wieder zu den P680* zurückkehren.

Bei den beiden GTX460 steigen die PPD's um ~100Punkte, die 2. GTX heizt sich durch das wärmere Kühlwasser bis auf 70°.

Edit: Vorteil der P762* ist das die beiden GTX460 den 1090t nicht so stark belasten und dadurch dessen PPD-Ausstoss um ~800PPD gestiegen ist > also über das Gesamtsystem ein Plus von 1'000PPD. 

Edit 2: Das Plus der GTX460 hängt sehr stark davon ab mit welcher P680*-WU verglichen wird und dadurch hab ich Schwankungen zwischen -220Punkten (P6801) bis +110Punkte (P6802/6803/6804).

Ich muss noch abwägen ob es die 1'000PPD's wert sind das System stärker zu belasten.


----------



## Thosch (22. August 2011)

Moin @ all. Schön ists ja wenn man mit wenigen WUs viele Punkte macht. Aber genauso unschön ist es dann wenn man mal paar Stündchen zockt, da ist der Abfall bei den PPD schon heftiger zu sehen.


----------



## acer86 (22. August 2011)

So mal ein kleines Update von mir

werde jetzt wieder ein Wenig SMP falten solange ich am Rechner bin, Solange mein MB noch mit macht, das scheint gerade auf den weg zum Heiligen Hardware Falterhimmel zu sein.
werden also ein bis 2 SMP WU´s Pro tag, ist erst ma nicht viel aber wen es bei mir Finanziell wieder besser aussieht wird wieder 24/7 bigWu gefaltet.


----------



## Bumblebee (22. August 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> ... ist erst ma nicht viel ...



Ist aber wesentlich mehr als gar nix, oder?? 
Wir waren es, sind es und werden es immer sein - froh für* jeden* Beitrag


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. August 2011)

Mein Experiment mit der P7621 auf der GTS450 hat einen PPD-Einbruch bei der Leistung der Karte mitgebracht:
Zum Falten der P7621 wurde der GPU-Core 15 2.15 auf 2.2 aktualisiert und nun bringt diese neue Version eine kleinere Faltleistung bei den P680* > anstatt 9307PPD bringt die Karte nur noch 9085PPD's was einem Minus von 222Punkten entspricht. 

Ich werd den alten Core wieder einfügen. 

@acer86: Du weisst doch: Jeder noch so kleine Beitrag zählt!


----------



## Schmidde (22. August 2011)

Also meine 570er macht jetzt über 16k PPD (ist noch steigend), davor bei gleichem Takt ca 12-13PPD, je nach WU 
Allerdings arbeitet die jetzt auch knappe 7h an so einer Big WU  Was bei der Hitze weder Material- noch Menschenschonend ist! 


Anbei mal ein nettes Bildchen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nein, dabei handelt es sich (zum Glück) nicht um meine Zimmertemperatur, aber bei gerade mal großzügig geschätzten 15qm heizen die 40° Ablufttmep. aus dem Gehäuse auch schon ordentlich ein


----------



## Schmicki (22. August 2011)

Bagui schrieb:


> Weiß nicht wie stark ihr auf der Gamescom vertreten wart aber ich hab nur einen von uns getroffen...


 
Ich war gestern auch auf der Gamescom, mit Folding-Polo-Shirt . Ich hatte zwar auch Ausschau nach weiteren Faltern gehalten, aber bei den Menschenmassen war das aussichtslos. Eine abschätzige Bemerkung über F@H hinter meinem Rücken, war die einzige Reaktion auf mein Shirt. War mir aber egal, ich war abgelenkt durch die Messedamen...


----------



## Thosch (22. August 2011)

Also wg.d.Hitze werde ich meinen Faltknecht auch tagsüber ausschalten, dh. wenn ich früh zur Malooche losmache schläft er und abends wenn kühler wird faltet er wieder. Licht braucht er ja dazu nicht.
Grund: Auch durch die neuen GPU-WUs sind mal wieder die Kühlbleche des Speichers auf "Wanderschaft" gegangen. Und werd die letzten Bilder dazu noch kennt wirds verstehen. Tut mir leid.
ok.


----------



## davidof2001 (22. August 2011)

Was kann man denn über folding für abschätzige Bemerkungen machen?
Unwissende


----------



## Thosch (22. August 2011)

Nein, das geht eher in Ri "Dumm".


----------



## Schmicki (22. August 2011)

Naja, bleiben wir fair. Es war halt eine unwissende Person. Sein Wortlaut:



> Folding@Home... das sinnloseste, was es auf der Playstation 3 gibt!


----------



## Psycho1996 (22. August 2011)

> Folding@Home... das sinnloseste, was es auf der Playstation 3 gibt!



Aber das Sinnvollste was man auf einer CPU und ein par GraKas machen kann^^


----------



## Bagui (22. August 2011)

Kurz OT.
Als ich meiner Mum davon erzählt habe war sie davon begeistert das ich mich für so etwas einsetze. 
Vielleicht hätte ich ihr sagen sollen das ich den Rechner öfters laufen lasse und deswegen die Stromrechnung steigen könnte. 
Aber ich wohn ja nichmehr daheim 

Die Unwissenden sollten es selbst machen, anstatt den Rechner sinnlos laufen zu lassen wenn die ma ne Runde das Sch***haus besuchen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. August 2011)

Am Anfang hab ich noch solchen Leuten die Wissenslücken noch aufgefüllt, in der Zwischenzeit ignoriere ich sie einfach > schlechte Erfahrungen, vorallem wen man es mehreren Leuten gleichzeitig erklären will.


----------



## Psycho1996 (22. August 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Am Anfang hab ich noch solchen Leuten die Wissenslücken noch aufgefüllt, in der Zwischenzeit ignoriere ich sie einfach > schlechte Erfahrungen, vorallem wen man es mehreren Leuten gleichzeitig erklären will.


 
Kann ich bestätigen... kann man bei vielen echt vergessen...


----------



## davidof2001 (23. August 2011)

Stimmt. Jetzt wo ihr es sagt. Einmal hab ich es auch schon erfolglos probiert.  
Aber gott sei dank ist der Admin auf meiner Arbeit so gnädig und ich darf ein paar von den Maschinen einsetzen.


----------



## RG Now66 (23. August 2011)

Ja stimmt schon. Die Leute denen ich das f@h erklärt habe, haben es dennoch nicht verstanden oder halten mich für verrückt.


----------



## tom7 (23. August 2011)

Puh, man kann mal wieder Hitzerekorde aufstellen. Habe um halb 12 Mittags schon 32° im Zimmer. Wenn das so weiter geht, gibts auch bei mir Hitzefrei für die Faltklienten
Gruß


----------



## Bumblebee (23. August 2011)

tom7 schrieb:


> Puh, man kann mal wieder Hitzerekorde aufstellen. Habe um halb 12 Mittags schon 32° im Zimmer. Wenn das so weiter geht, gibts auch bei mir Hitzefrei für die Faltklienten
> Gruß



Au ja, das kenne ich (leider) gut
Ist hier nicht viel anders

Aber da kämpfen wir uns durch; wir sind ja alles tapfere kleine Falter


----------



## T0M@0 (23. August 2011)

Oh man. Hab nun auch meine erste GPU "big WU" hatte 93°C GPU Temp (bei 100% Lüfter -_-) und musste die eine GTX460 auf STD Takt setzen... ppd sind aber etwas gestiegen...


----------



## Bumblebee (23. August 2011)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Oh man. Hab nun auch meine erste GPU "big WU" hatte 93°C GPU Temp (bei 100% Lüfter -_-) und musste die eine GTX460 auf STD Takt setzen... ppd sind aber etwas gestiegen...


 
Das ist ja *B R U T A L* 
Ich würde wieder auf "non-BIG" zurückgehen; 93° würde ich keiner Karte 24/7 antun

btw. Die Sig-Stat's sind wieder mal heftig antik


----------



## T0M@0 (23. August 2011)

Hab wieder umgestellt. Falte noch die wu zuende...


----------



## Malkolm (23. August 2011)

hmm das ist irgendwie doof. Ich will Big-GPU-WUs falten, aber bekomme keine mehr


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. August 2011)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Hab wieder umgestellt. Falte noch die wu zuende...


Vergiss nicht den GPU-Core 15 2.2 auf den 2.15 zu downgraden, sonst hast du mit dem 2.2 verminderte Faltleistung bei den P680* > es sei den es stört dich nicht wenn ein paar hundert Punkte fehlen (bei der GTS450 sind es 300Punkte). 

@Malkolm: advmethods ist drinn?


----------



## Malkolm (23. August 2011)

jupp. Hab an der Config seit Freitag nichts geändert (ich war nichtmal am Falt-Rechner seit dem). Bis Sonntag mittag faltete er fleißig 7620/7621, ab da auf einmal nurnoch "kleine"


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. August 2011)

Malkolm schrieb:


> jupp. Hab an der Config seit Freitag nichts geändert (ich war nichtmal am Falt-Rechner seit dem). Bis Sonntag mittag faltete er fleißig 7620/7621, ab da auf einmal nurnoch "kleine"


1. Mit  -oneunit die aktuelle WU fertig rechnen lassen.
2. Die queue und den Work-Ordner löschen > schauen ob er sich immernoch die Kleinen holt.
3. Die queue und den Work-Ordner löschen und zusätzlich die Maschine-ID ändern > schauen ob er sich immernoch die Kleinen holt.
4. Wen das immernoch nichts bringt mal radikal dahintergehen und den Client neu einrichten.


----------



## The Ian (23. August 2011)

wie viele punkte gibt so eine big.gpu wu...und ist es ratsam die auf ner 285 einzustzen? oder lohnt das nicht...temps sind mir schnuppe


----------



## acer86 (23. August 2011)

GTS 450 ECO mit nur 600Mhz und GDDR3 Statt GDDR5 

könnte aber eine Sehr Sparsame Falteinsteiger Karte werden/sein

Zotac GTS 450 ECO: Energiesparende GeForce-Karte - TweakPC.de


----------



## davidof2001 (23. August 2011)

Diese Frage wurde mir auch schon beantwortet.

Die WUs gehen nur auf den Fermis. Meine 260er kann damit nix anfangen.


----------



## Thosch (23. August 2011)

Die BIG-GPU-WUs scheinen vorerst Geschichte zu sein, zumind. bei mir. Hatte in der Tageshitze den Falter aus und als ich den abends aus dem Ruhezustand hochgefahren habe hatte er wieder eine 6803 am Wickel. In der Nacht hatte er sich schon 2 WUs der Marke 680X gezogen. Ist wohl der Versuch erstmal eingestellt worden(?).


----------



## Thosch (23. August 2011)

The Ian schrieb:


> wie viele punkte gibt so eine big.gpu wu...


  Bei mir standen/stehen die im WUHV mit 5187 Credits und einer FT von 00:05:16 drinnen (GTX 560Ti OC).


----------



## Bumblebee (23. August 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> GTS 450 ECO mit nur 600Mhz und GDDR3 Statt GDDR5
> 
> könnte aber eine Sehr Sparsame Falteinsteiger Karte werden/sein
> 
> Zotac GTS 450 ECO: Energiesparende GeForce-Karte - TweakPC.de



Ich fürchte, dass der doch erheblich niedrigere Takt (vor allem auch der von den Shadern) einiges an PPD kostet


----------



## acer86 (23. August 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ich fürchte, dass der doch erheblich niedrigere Takt (vor allem auch der von den Shadern) einiges an PPD kostet



ja da haste recht, wahrscheinlich nur um die 6500-7000PPD bei vielleicht 60-75Watt, da lohnt sich eine neu Anschaffung auch für Einsteiger nicht mehr, vor allem weil die Zeit der GTS450 nun doch langsam sich den Ende neigt als Faltwunder.


----------



## Nosferatu05 (23. August 2011)

hi

gibt es hier irgendwo ein Thema wo einem erklärt wird was ich herunterladen und einstellen muss um im Team zu helfen? Ich habe mir auf wiki das durchgelesen und finde es interessant. Also würde gerne mitmachen nur weiß ich nicht wie


----------



## davidof2001 (23. August 2011)

Bei den abgepinten Threads ist eine Übersicht aller HowTos. Da wird dir alles erklärt. 
Und sonst, wilkommen bei den Faltern.


----------



## PCGHGS (23. August 2011)

Nosferatu05 schrieb:


> hi
> 
> gibt es hier irgendwo ein Thema wo einem erklärt wird was ich herunterladen und einstellen muss um im Team zu helfen? Ich habe mir auf wiki das durchgelesen und finde es interessant. Also würde gerne mitmachen nur weiß ich nicht wie


 http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/folding-home-pcgh-team-70335/162958-howto-ubersicht.html


----------



## Nosferatu05 (23. August 2011)

danke


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. August 2011)

Thosch schrieb:


> Die BIG-GPU-WUs scheinen vorerst Geschichte zu sein, zumind. bei mir. Hatte in der Tageshitze den Falter aus und als ich den abends aus dem Ruhezustand hochgefahren habe hatte er wieder eine 6803 am Wickel. In der Nacht hatte er sich schon 2 WUs der Marke 680X gezogen. Ist wohl der Versuch erstmal eingestellt worden(?).


Meine beiden GTX460 falten nach wie vor munter P7620/7621, liegt vielleicht daran das ich momentan 24/7 falte. 

Kannst es vielleicht ja mal mit meinem Lösungvorschlag an Malkolm versuchen > http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...-folding-home-thread-ii-1777.html#post3356957


----------



## Nosferatu05 (23. August 2011)

Hm habe mir einen Passkey besorgt und soweit sieht das so aus wie im Tutorial aber da steht nun completet 0 out of 10.000.000 steps. In einem anderen tut kann man nvidia einrichten und in einem Absatz steht dort:


> *3. Client einstellen*
> 
> -geht unten links neben der Windowsuhr auf das bunte Molekühlsymbol mit rechtsklick,
> dann müsst ihr auf Configure...


das habe ich gar nicht. Heißt wohl das ich etwas falsch gemacht habe oder?

Edit: ah geht man musste die Einstellungen erstmal verlassen. Supi nun folde ich auch


----------



## Thosch (24. August 2011)

Moin @ all.
Kann vllt. daran liegen das ich nicht mehr 24/7 falte, aaaaber im Mom sind mir die "Kleinen" lieber. Z.Z. sind es im Faltraum    26°C und das gg.5:00. Und solange die Temps nicht ein wenig runter gehen werde ich wohl jetzt tagsüber mal die HW schonen. Und bei den Kleinen hab ich dann mehr PPD mit Ruhepause. 
Wie schon mal erwähnt wären mir die BIG-GPU-WUs für den Winter ganz recht. Könnt ich Heizernergie sparen ...


----------



## Bumblebee (24. August 2011)

@ Thosch (vor allem)
Im Faltraum waren es heute morgen 06:30 noch 29.8°; das ist gottseidank *nicht* der Schlafraum (obwohl es da auch über 25° waren)
So langsam dürfte es schon mal "a weng" kühler werden ...


----------



## Malkolm (24. August 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Kannst es vielleicht ja mal mit meinem Lösungvorschlag an Malkolm versuchen > http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...-folding-home-thread-ii-1777.html#post3356957



Selbst das löschen des Kompletten Ordners und neueinrichten des Clients hatte nichts geholfen, er zog sich weiterhin die "kleinen". Danke aber trotzdem! 
Ich habe das dann einfach so gelassen und siehe da, ich schaue heute morgen auf den Rechner und er faltet eine "BIG". Das Log zeigt, dass er noch 2 "kleine" heute Nacht gefaltet hat vorher.
Es mag also evtl. tatsächlich einen Engpass gegeben haben, oder aber der Zufallsfaktor war nicht auf meiner Seite


----------



## Bumblebee (24. August 2011)

Malkolm schrieb:


> ... ich schaue heute morgen auf den Rechner und er faltet eine "BIG"...



Gut so, dann wird es nun auch bei dir kuschelig warm


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (24. August 2011)

Moin moin,

nachdem ich jetzt die 4te million voll habe, muss ich ja vorarbeit zur 5ten million machen und habe die linux VM angeschmissen.
bei 4,6ghz bin ich grade bei 39k ppd(6900) mal sehen wo sich das einpendelt wenn ich heute abend von der arbeit nach hause komme. schade das man nach der letzten änderung nicht mehr 50kppd+ mit der sandy machen kann.

hat den jemand 2600k big wu ppd werte zum vergleichen?

mfg


----------



## Bumblebee (24. August 2011)

xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> nachdem ich jetzt die 4te million voll habe, muss ich ja vorarbeit zur 5ten million machen und habe die linux VM angeschmissen.
> bei 4,6ghz bin ich grade bei 39k ppd(6900) mal sehen wo sich das einpendelt wenn ich heute abend von der arbeit nach hause komme. schade das man nach der letzten änderung nicht mehr 50kppd+ mit der sandy machen kann.
> ...



Könnte ich schon bieten; allerdings nicht mit 4.6 GHz (bloss 4.5) und unter WIN7 HP-64


----------



## Schmidde (24. August 2011)

So, ab Morgen bin ich wieder eine Woche im Urlaub, solange steht mein Rechner (leider) still 
Hoffe nach meiner Rückkehr sind die Temperaturen wieder etwas faltfreundlicher 

Euch noch frohes falten...und schwitzen


----------



## Thosch (24. August 2011)

n´Abend zusammen.
Habe eben wieder den Falter angeschmissen und was hat er eine BIG-GPU-WU, und ganz von alleine gezogen. Verstehe wer die Logik dahinter ...  . Na ja, mir egal, es wird genommen was kommt. Mein Falterraum ist auch Extrazimmer mit "Anschluss" an den Balkon.
Lt. den Wetterfröschen soll´s wohl mit den Temps nach untern und dem Deltawert nach oben gehen. Is mir recht ... 

Bei "Zack-Zack´s" gibts ne GTX570 für 256,90€ ...


----------



## davidof2001 (25. August 2011)

Was ist eigentlich mit dem Cyrano68? Seit einigen Tagen faltet er nicht mehr und das merkt man der Teamleistung recht ordentlich an.


----------



## Z28LET (25. August 2011)

Vielleicht Urlaub?
Ich bin auch im Urlaub, daher ist bei mir die Tage auch nix am falten.
Ist eh zu warm!


----------



## Bumblebee (25. August 2011)

Ja, der Cyrano tut unserer "Kasse" weh - aber kommt ja hoffentlich wieder ...

Rurdo ist auch schon den 5. Tag am Nicht-Falten (im Gegensatz zu Nacht-Falten ) - war das bloss ein Strohfeuer??

Ich kann es keinem verdenken wenn er momentan nicht heizen mag; ich zieh es durch - pickelhart und eisekalt


----------



## nichtraucher91 (25. August 2011)

meine Kleiner hat sich heute auch bereits zwei mal mit einem eingefrorenen Bildschirm verabschiedet...


----------



## Rurdo (25. August 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ja, der Cyrano tut unserer "Kasse" weh - aber kommt ja hoffentlich wieder ...
> 
> Rurdo ist auch schon den 5. Tag am Nicht-Falten (im Gegensatz zu Nacht-Falten ) - war das bloss ein Strohfeuer??
> 
> Ich kann es keinem verdenken wenn er momentan nicht heizen mag; ich zieh es durch - pickelhart und eisekalt



Haha, ich war eine Woche im Urlaub, dann hat diese extreme hitze angefangen... nein, es war kein strohfeuer, es ist eines in meinem PC  
F@H dürfte im Winter bei mir tag&nacht laufen... -> keine guten fenster.. eiskalt


----------



## Schmicki (25. August 2011)

Also falttechnisch ist bei uns gutes Wetter!  Hatte hier in der Dachwohnung max. 28 °C und der Goliath freut sich bei max. 64 °C. Das ist noch auszuhalten. Aber ich fühle mit allen, die unfreiwillig in einer Sauna wohnen müssen. Da hat wohl jeder Verständnis für, wenn man nicht falten mag.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. August 2011)

Ich falte momentan auch Vollgas, bin eh fast den ganzen Tag mit dem Motorrad unterwegs und da merk ich Abwärme der PC eh nicht.


----------



## Thosch (26. August 2011)

Seit langem hatte ich heute früh mal wieder nen "Blauen", k.A. wann der gekommen ist. Kann man das irgendw.rausbekommen,steht da irgendwo eine ungefähre Zeit?
Falttechnisch wird ja wenigstens schönes Wetter ... Wenn ich meine beiden PCs um- u.aufrüste wächst die WaKü in den Falter rein, das ist sicher! Mal sehen obs ein BD oder Llano wird. Entscheidet sich leider ü.d.Preis und aber auch ü.d."Watts.
So denn ...


----------



## T0M@0 (26. August 2011)

Schonmal im Ereignisprotokoll nachgeschaut? i.d.r legt windows auch noch ein dump file an wo alle infos drin stehen...


----------



## nichtraucher91 (26. August 2011)

30,4°C.... zum glück wird es ab morgen kühler


----------



## Bumblebee (27. August 2011)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> 30,4°C.... zum glück wird es ab morgen kühler



Ja, eine heisse Zeit geht nun zu Ende; für uns Falter ist das eine Erlösung
Nun heisst es aber wieder "etwas" ranklotzen

Ich habe zwar meine HW bis zur "Weissglut" getrieben aber damit alleine konnte ich den Punkteschwund natürlich auch nicht aufhalten

Also: "*Gentleman, start your engines*"


----------



## Thosch (27. August 2011)

Moin, moin.
Also jetzt gibts eigendl. keine "Wetter-Ausreden" mehr, und für die Zeit wo man nicht vorm Rechenknecht sitzt (auch o.vor allem nachts) kann man sich nen Wecker stellen (ca.aller 2h sollte fürs Erste reichen) um nach dem PC zu schauen ob er noch faltet.      Dann klappts auch wieder mit den Punkten.


----------



## Schmicki (27. August 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Also: "*Gentleman, start your engines*"



Jawohl! Alle Maschinen volle Kraft voraus! 

Leider hat uns dann doch das typische Sommerloch erwischt. Aber bald ist die Ferienzeit vorbei und dann wird wieder Boden gutgemacht. Vielleicht sollte man auch versuchen die Faltleistung der Stammfalter zu erhöhen. Ich habe mal wahllos den marten99 rausgegriffen. Der ist schon lange dabei und faltet sehr konstant. Leider faltet er nur Single-WUs. Ich will sein Engagement nicht schmälern, aber da wäre mehr rauszuholen. Ich will damit nur andeuten, dass in unserem Team noch Potenzial schlummert. Vielleicht kann man durch ein Gewinnspiel die Faltleistung steigern. Z.B. alle, die mehr als 100k Punkte im vergangenen Monat gemacht haben und einen Screenshot (EOC) in einem entsprechenden Thread posten, sind berechtigt an dem Gewinnspiel teilzunehmen. Sowas gibt es auch in anderen Teams und das funktioniert. Vorausgesetzt, man darf sowas hier im Forum machen. Wäre jedenfalls eine Alternative zum Falter des Monats.


----------



## Bagui (27. August 2011)

Wäre aber irgendwo unfair den Leuten gegenüber die sag ich ma nur einen Faltknecht zu Hause haben, oder wie du oben sagtest nur singles Falten.


----------



## tom7 (27. August 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> "*Gentleman, start your engines*"


 Temperatursturz um 20° über Nacht! Endlich wieder gutes Faltwetter
(Wobei ich den Samstag ja auch gerne am See verbracht hätte...)


----------



## Schmicki (27. August 2011)

Janu, es soll ja auch ein Anreiz sein mehr zu falten! Ich finde das attraktiver, als wenn nur eine handvoll Falter zum Falter des Monats gewählt werden können. Diese Falter geben sowieso schon alles. Da wäre es doch sinnvoller mehr Falter die Chance zu geben, eine Prämie zu bekommen. Ich habe das damals bei XCPUs beobachtet. Leganfuh (DER Topfalter im Team) hatte Hardware im Wert von über $1000 verlost und das Team hat gefaltet wie blöd!


----------



## dualmono (27. August 2011)

für mich ein guter Anreiz zum PCGH-Team zu wechseln bis die Verlosung vorbei ist, mehr auch nicht. 
Würde mich aber brennend interessieren wieviel diese Aktion bringt! Wenn das auf der PCGH-HP zusätzlich gepusht wird kommen sicherlich eine Menge Falter dazu!


----------



## Thosch (27. August 2011)

Ansich ne gute Sache, aaaaber ... 
Es ist sicher schwer Kriterien zur Teilnahme zu finden. Gewürdigt werden sollte sicherlich die erreichen PPDs aber auch die Konstants mit der gefaltet wird. Wenn wer 500k PPDs erfaltet aber das nur einmal (übertrieben gesagt) pro Monat macht hält er zwar seinen Platz i.d.Rangliste aber der könnte viel mehr leisten. Gerade bei dieser potenten HW. Einige werden sich keine "größere" HW leisten können, falten aber jeden Tag 20k PPDs. Wer leistet da mehr ? Eigendl. sollte das gewürdigt werden was jeder an Entbehrung einbringt. Betreut einer beruflich ne Serverfarm tuts ihm nicht weh das er "was nebenbei laufen läßt", muß sich nicht um den Strom, die Wärme u.s.w. kümmern. Das stellt für mich keine persönl. "Leistung" da auch wenn die PPDs "stimmen".
Sicher gings auch besser oder effektiver wenn der "Team-Namensgeber" was beisteuern würde.


----------



## Bumblebee (27. August 2011)

Tatsächlich ist es natürlich schwierig da eine gerechte und mehrheitskompatible Lösung zu finden
Der *persönliche* Einsatz ist ja - wie wir alle wissen - in diesem Fall zweitrangig
Anders formuliert; nicht *ich* erfalte so viele Punkte sondern meine Hardware
Natürlich, erst muss die HW mal da sein und alles eingerichtet; natürlich muss man sich dann auch darum kümmern und die Falter "pflegen"

Aber trotzdem ist es eine Frage des Geldes - sowohl für die HW als auch für den Strom - die den entscheidenden Ausschlag gibt
Somit wäre es nicht wirklich fair, wenn man eine absolute Zahl definieren würde damit sich jemand für die Verlosung qualifizieren würde

Wenn schon müsste es über die Leistungs*steigerung* definiert werden

Wir definieren beispielsweise:
- Alle die mindestens 500 PPD im 24hr Avg haben sind für das "Rennen" qualifiziert
- Beginnend an einem Sonntag 12am wird eine Liste mit den Qualifikanten erstellt
- Genau 7 Tage später wird dieselbe Liste wieder erhoben und die Falter mit der höchsten Steigerung kommen in die Verlosung

Dies würde allerdings *zwingend* voraussetzen, dass diese Aktion auch wirklich gut kommuniziert würde (PCGH-Homepage, hier im Forum etc.)

Natürlich müsste es dann auch was zu gewinnen geben
- PCGH(x) müsste da - wenn möglich - etwas locker machen (Thilo?)
- Die HW-Anbieter müssten auch grosszügig spenden (nfs?)

N.B. kommt die Aktion zustande werde ich persönlich auch etwas "alte" HW in den Topf werfen


----------



## Thosch (27. August 2011)

Es ist eine schwere Sache die Rahmenbedingungen festzulegen. Und auch wird es den einen oder anderen nicht gefallen. MIR z.Bsp. ! 
Nein mal im Ernst... für mich gibt es in absehbarer Zeit keine Steigerung, leider. Auch kann ich keine alte HW "nachschieben" Und im "fremde-Server-hacken" muss ich mir noch einiges Anlesen ...  ... äähhm, na jedenfalls scheide ich da wohl gleich aus.

Aaaauußer ... da gäbs noch ne Möglichkeit der Steiderung ... geeeenau !! Vor dem noch festzulegenden Zeitraum muss ich meine PPDs nur knapp über die geforderte Mindestmenge halten, dann klappt auch mit der Steigerung !!  
Was bin ich heute wieder helle wie´n Sack Ruß ...!


----------



## tom7 (27. August 2011)

Die Rahmenbedingungen sind wirklich sehr schwierig festzulegen, ich sehe in dem Ansatz der Steigerung auch ein zu großes "Manipulationspotential", wie Thosch es schon beschrieben hat. Daher finde ich eine monatliche Mindestleistung zur Qualifikation und eine anschließende Zufallsauswahl praktikabler.


----------



## Thosch (27. August 2011)

*dafür*    evtl. noch die Anzahl der "Anwesenheiten" mit einbeziehen. Denn der "1x-im-Monat-500K-PPD-Falter" braucht sicher die verloste HW nicht ...


----------



## Schmicki (27. August 2011)

dualmono schrieb:


> für mich ein guter Anreiz zum PCGH-Team zu wechseln bis die Verlosung vorbei ist, mehr auch nicht.


 Die Gefahr besteht immer. Aber man kann ja eine weitere Bedingung einführen, dass der Falter mind. 3 Monate aktiv im Team faltet. Dadurch werden die Strohfeuer etwas kleiner gehalten.



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Wir definieren beispielsweise:
> - Alle die mindestens 500 PPD im 24hr Avg haben sind für das "Rennen" qualifiziert



Ich wäre da auch für eine monatliche Mindestproduktion. Das garantiert schon mal einen Monat mehr Punkte fürs Team. Die genaue Punktegrenze müsste gut ausgewählt werden, damit man z.B. mit einer Graka die Grenze überschreiten kann (vielleicht 40000 Punkte/Monat). Damit hätten zur Zeit ca. 100 Falter das Potenzial diese Grenze zu überschreiten.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (27. August 2011)

tom7 schrieb:


> Die Rahmenbedingungen sind wirklich sehr schwierig festzulegen, ich sehe in dem Ansatz der Steigerung auch ein zu großes "Manipulationspotential", wie Thosch es schon beschrieben hat. Daher finde ich eine monatliche Mindestleistung zur Qualifikation und eine anschließende Zufallsauswahl praktikabler.


 
dann muss aber die PPM Grenze gut gewählt werden, denn die vorher erwähnten 100k pro Monat schaffe ich selbst mit 24/7 falten nicht. 

wie Thosch schon sagte wäre der Ansatz nach Steigerung zu manipulativ und für Falter mit kleiner HW ein kaum erreichbar "Sieg".

Edit: meine Güte bin ich heute langsam... Schmicki und Tom7 sagten es bereits^^


----------



## tom7 (27. August 2011)

Schmicki schrieb:


> Die Gefahr besteht immer. Aber man kann ja eine weitere Bedingung einführen, dass der Falter mind. 3 Monate aktiv im Team faltet. Dadurch werden die Strohfeuer etwas kleiner gehalten.
> 
> 
> 
> Ich wäre da auch für eine monatliche Mindestproduktion. Das garantiert schon mal einen Monat mehr Punkte fürs Team. Die genaue Punktegrenze müsste gut ausgewählt werden, damit man z.B. mit einer Graka die Grenze überschreiten kann (vielleicht 40000 Punkte/Monat). Damit hätten zur Zeit ca. 100 Falter das Potenzial diese Grenze zu überschreiten.


 
3 Monate find ich gut.

Ich hab das jetzt nicht überprüft, aber so spontan find ich 40k PPM etwas wenig... Oder?


Muss zwischendurch nochmal kurz was zu den Temperaturen einwerfen, weil ich ganz fasziniert davon bin: Der Lüfter meiner Graka muss überhaupt nicht hochdrehen, er bleibt bei 40% (wie im idle)
Die CPU erreicht gerade mal max 46° (Luft) ->


----------



## Thosch (27. August 2011)

Schmicki schrieb:


> Die Gefahr besteht immer. Aber man kann ja eine weitere Bedingung einführen, dass der Falter mind. 3 Monate aktiv im Team faltet. Dadurch werden die Strohfeuer etwas kleiner gehalten.
> 
> 
> 
> Ich wäre da auch für eine monatliche Mindestproduktion. Das garantiert schon mal einen Monat mehr Punkte fürs Team. Die genaue Punktegrenze müsste gut ausgewählt werden, damit man z.B. mit einer Graka die Grenze überschreiten kann (vielleicht 40000 Punkte/Monat). Damit hätten zur Zeit ca. 100 Falter das Potenzial diese Grenze zu überschreiten.


 
Mindestproduktion ... eigdl. auch so ne Sache. Jemand der sich der Sache verschrieben hat und (übertrieben) mit nem XP3200+ nur faltet weil er nix anderes hat, das aber schon Monate-lang ... Das ist in meinen Augen auch eine Leistung die gewürdigt werden müßte. Vllt. sollte man anders ins Pferd schauen. Nicht nur ne Unter- sondern auch ne Obergrenze sollte es evtl. geben. So das man die nicht so "kräftigen" unterstützt und damit den Teamschnitt hebt. Käme aber auch auf die Preise an. "Lüfter" alleine bringens da nicht, ach wenns dem einen oder anderen helfen würde. Aber eine Teammindestzugehörigkeitsdauer (was für ein Wort) sollte auf alle Fälle mit rein. Vllt. sogar noch eine Spanne die nach dem Gewinn die Punkte sichert.

Oder einfache Vergabe an denjenigen der zuerst hier! schreibt ... 

HIER !

Oder gg. Vorlage der letzten Stromrechnung ...? Ähm ... nee ... da falle ich für dieses Jahr raus ... aber nächstes klappts sicher ... könnte aber sein das ichs nicht mehr lesen kann weil ich kein Inet mehr habe, bzw. das Geld dafür dann der Stromlieferant bekommt für die nächsten Jahre.


----------



## Z28LET (27. August 2011)

Mit nem Athlon XP3200 hab ich ca. 4 Monate lang gefaltet. 

Dann hab ich allerdings mal meinen Office und Internet Rechner erneuert.


----------



## Bumblebee (27. August 2011)

Obergrenze ist klar - bzw....

Wenn einer 500PPD macht und danach 1000PPD ist das eine Steigerung von 100% = 

Wenn einer 400'000 PPD macht und danach 400'500PPD ist das ein Fliegenschiss und nicht der Rede wert !absichtlich klein geschrieben


----------



## dualmono (27. August 2011)

Ihr seit auf Platz 19, hallo? Die ganze Welt sieht das! Ihr habt es eigendlich nicht nötig Euch einen besseren Platz teuer zu erkaufen! Lasst euch nicht auf das Niveau anderer Teams herab, die ohne Herz Geld in einen Markennamen pumpen.
Außerdem würde es den bisherigen Einsatzwillen des Teams verwässern und vieleicht sogar das Gegenteil bewirken. 

Ist es nicht viel schöner den "Aufstieg" aus eigener Kraft zu schaffen? Das habt Ihr bis jetzt geschafft und werdet es auch in Zukunft schaffen! Also lasst Euch nicht von diesem Sommerloch in Panik versetzen


----------



## Schmicki (27. August 2011)

Hach bin ich froh, dass trotz Sommerloch noch so viel los ist im Forum. 

Gewinnspiel hin, Würdigung der Faltleistung her - man kann es nicht allen recht machen. Aber das sollte die Idee mit dem Gewinnspiel ja auch gar nicht. Es ging einfach nur um den Ansporn. Dabei ist es mir egal, aus welchen Beweggründen gefaltet wird. Die Hauptsache ist, dass gefaltet wird. Wenn es dann noch für das Team 70335 ist, umso besser!  Letztendlich profitiert die Forschung davon.


----------



## Bagui (27. August 2011)

Wie sind eigentlich unsere Vorgaben zum Falter des Monats???
Es kann ja schonma nicht nach Punkten gehen sonst würde Bumle ja dauerhaft gewinnen.

Also ich find die Idee nett, ich meine wenn man neue Leute zum falten findet ist das doch cool.
Hab auchma auf der Arbeit gefragt bzw das ganze erwähnt, in meinem Clan genauso. 
Aber wenn neue für uns falten sollte es doch schon für längere Zeit sein und nicht ma hier: mach ma kurz 4 wochen power Falten und dann kannste wieder gehen.
Würde uns zwar ein wenig vorwärts bringen aber bringt für den Teamgeist garnix. 
So seh ich das


----------



## Rurdo (27. August 2011)

So ich melde mich wieder und lasse feierlich verhören dass meine Falter wieder falten 
was mach ich eigentlich wenn die Deadline für ne WU überschritten is? Die CPU hat bereits eine neue WU angefangen, aber die GPU noch nicht -.- die hatte deadline bis 24.8, jetzt ist der 27te... muss ich irgendwas spezielles machen oder wissen die Clients was sie zutun haben?


----------



## Schmicki (27. August 2011)

@Bagui: Falters des Monats kann jeder werden.

Dabei kommt es nicht auf die erreichten Punkte an, sonder auf die Aktivitäten im Forum. Im Forum präsent sein, neuen Faltern schnell und kompetent helfen, vielleicht ein [HowTo] schreiben oder, oder, oder. Denn unser Team steht und fällt mit diesem Forum. Jeder der sich aktiv im Team beteildigt, hat die Chance nominiert zu werden. Darum finde ich den Ansatz "Falter des Monats" sehr gut, damit das Forum aktuell und interessant bleibt. 

@Rurdo: Du kannst die WU noch zu ende falten, bekommst aber keine Punkte mehr dafür. Oder du löschst die WU und ziehst dir eine Neue.


----------



## Rurdo (27. August 2011)

wie lösche ich sie denn?


----------



## kubi-1988 (27. August 2011)

Entweder du löscht den Workordner oder du löscht sie über das setzen eines Flags. Entweder mit -delete all um alle WUs des Client zu löschen oder -delete x um nur eine bestimmte zu löschen.


----------



## Rurdo (27. August 2011)

Okey, grad falschen work ordner gelöscht  jetzt haben beide Clients ne neue WU


----------



## Bumblebee (27. August 2011)

... und immer im Auge behalten:

Eine WU die ihre Deadline überschritten hat bringt keine Punkte mehr

==> Der Nutzen für die Forschung ist aber nach Beendigung der gleiche - also, wenn möglich, nicht gleich löschen bloss weil es keine Punkte gibt <==


----------



## Rurdo (27. August 2011)

, dachte dass wenn Deadline am 24 ist, dass alle Projekte die z.b. über Alzheimer gemacht werden gleichzeitig ausgewertet werden, alles danach wird verbrannt  
Na gut, dann werde ich nächstes mal weiterwuun


----------



## kubi-1988 (27. August 2011)

Naja kommt aber noch darauf an welche Deadline überschritten ist. Wenn es die Final war dann ist der Nutzen für die Wissenschaft größer, wenn man die WU löscht. Bzw. wenn man mit dem Berechnen der WU die Final Deadline überschreiten würde. So kann man dann eine neue WU rechnen und die alte WU wird nicht unnötigerweise doppelt gerechnet.

Edit:


Rurdo schrieb:


> , dachte dass wenn Deadline am 24 ist, dass alle Projekte die z.b. über Alzheimer gemacht werden gleichzeitig ausgewertet werden, alles danach wird verbrannt
> Na gut, dann werde ich nächstes mal weiterwuun


Die Deadline bezieht sich nicht auf das Ende eines Projekts, sondern nur auf den Download der bestimmten WU durch den Client. Hätte der Client die WU einen Tag später runtergeladen, dann wäre der Termin für die WU auch der 25. gewesen.


----------



## mattinator (27. August 2011)

dualmono schrieb:


> Lasst euch nicht auf das Niveau anderer Teams herab, die ohne Herz Geld in einen Markennamen pumpen.



*sign
*
 Vllt. sollte man schon noch mal Richtung Redaktion nachhaken. Der Name unseres Folding-Teams ist ja gewissermaßen eine Werbung für die Zeitschrift. Irgendwo hatte glaub ich Thilo schon mal die Frage nach der Verwendung der Test-Hardware beantwortet, aber das wäre doch mal ein sinnvoller Beitrag von PCGH. Die Kriterien für die Vergabe sollte dann ruhig die Redaktion selbst festlegen, Minimum aktiver Falter im Team. Außerdem sollten, wie hier schon mehrfach geäußert und auch dem Anliegen des Folding-Projektes insgesamt entsprechend, eher die "Falter" bedacht werden, die trotz geringerer Möglichkeiten mit hohem Einsatz herangehen.


----------



## Rurdo (27. August 2011)

mattinator schrieb:


> *sign
> *
> Vllt. sollte man schon noch mal Richtung Redaktion nachhaken. Der Name unseres Folding-Teams ist ja gewissermaßen eine Werbung für die Zeitschrift. Irgendwo hatte glaub ich Thilo schon mal die Frage nach der Verwendung der Test-Hardware beantwortet, aber das wäre doch mal ein sinnvoller Beitrag von PCGH. Die Kriterien für die Vergabe sollte dann ruhig die Redaktion selbst festlegen, Minimum aktiver Falter im Team. Außerdem sollten, wie hier schon mehrfach geäußert und auch dem Anliegen des Folding-Projektes insgesamt entsprechend, eher die "Falter" bedacht werden, die trotz geringerer Möglichkeiten mit hohem Einsatz herangehen.


 
von mir auch ein /sign obwohl ich nochnicht soo viel geleistet habe


----------



## Thosch (27. August 2011)

mattinator schrieb:


> *sign
> ...
> *Außerdem sollten, wie hier schon mehrfach geäußert und auch dem Anliegen des Folding-Projektes insgesamt entsprechend, eher die "Falter" bedacht werden, die trotz geringerer Möglichkeiten mit hohem Einsatz herangehen.


 
*gezeichnet*
Meine Rede ...


----------



## The Ian (27. August 2011)

in der redaktion sollte pauschal jede neu getestete harware (cpu/gpu) mit einer wu bestückt werden und diese durchrechnen...dies könnte als benchmark gesehen werden sowohl was die leistung/leistungsaufnahme und was auch die temps anbelangt...die erbrachten punkte könnten auf den teamacc laufen...damit wird nicht 24/7 gefaltet, sondern nur einmal...wäre immerhin ein punktezuwachs
zugleich könnte so recht einfach und relativ schnell eine gute und umfangreiche datenbank dieser werte erstellt und anderen zugänglich gemacht werden
da die redaktion vieles der hardware schon sehr zeitig bekommt würde ein test dieser und die datenbank helfen uns zu entscheiden, ob es sich lohnt die karte/cpu zu kaufen oder nicht...sonst testen wir das immer

wäre wirklich schön, wenn das machbar wäre...bei ner gpu ist ja ne wu fix durch...bei cpu müsste man schauen obs machbar wäre von der zeit, weiß ja nicht wie das gehandhabt wird...bigs würde ich ev ausschließen, es sei denn langzeittests wären interessant


----------



## mattinator (27. August 2011)

@The Ian

Gute Idee, müsste sich mal ein Mod drum kümmern (*nfsgame* ?).


----------



## Thosch (27. August 2011)

BIGs aussen vor lassen?  Die zeigen doch eigendlich am besten die Leistungsfähigkeit der HW. Die könnten doch ü Nacht laufen, da blockieren die WUs nicht so viel. Aber durchaus eine gute Idee.  
Die Datenbank erstellen, auch eine lohnende Sache. Aber nur vergleichbar mit identischen WUs. Und ob es die wirkliche und umfassende Leistungsfähigkeit widerspiegelt ist fraglich. Evtl. tritt dann auch der Effekt wie bei den getürkten Benchmarks ein.


----------



## davidof2001 (28. August 2011)

Wenn ich das irgendwann mal richtig mitbekommen habe, darf in der  Redaktion nicht gefaltet werden wegen dem Stromverbrauch.


----------



## mattinator (28. August 2011)

davidof2001 schrieb:


> Wenn ich das irgendwann mal richtig mitbekommen habe, darf in der  Redaktion nicht gefaltet werden wegen dem Stromverbrauch.


 
Ob sie bei den Benchmarks oder Stress-Tests dann noch ein paar Folding-Projekte durchlaufen lassen, deren Werte mit publiziert werden sollte wohl "Rille" sein. Ist ja für eine nicht unerhebliche Anzahl von Lesern ein echter Mehrwert.


----------



## Z28LET (28. August 2011)

Es wäre auch in Zukunft interessant zu sehen, wie die Powertune und sonstigen Drosselungsmassnahmen der Hersteller mit F@H reagieren.
Reagiert die Hardware und der Treiber auf F@H wie eine normale Anwendung oder Spiel, oder passiert es manchmal, dass die GraKa drosselt. So Sachen sind sicherlich auch interessant mit zu testen.


----------



## Psycho1996 (28. August 2011)

Z28LET schrieb:


> Es wäre auch in Zukunft interessant zu sehen, wie die Powertune und sonstigen Drosselungsmassnahmen der Hersteller mit F@H reagieren.
> Reagiert die Hardware und der Treiber auf F@H wie eine normale Anwendung oder Spiel, oder passiert es manchmal, dass die GraKa drosselt. So Sachen sind sicherlich auch interessant mit zu testen.


 
nur wenn die Karten in F@H gedrosselt wären würden sich die Hersteller ins eigene Bein schießen: Beide bewerben ihre Karten (Auch die neuen Generationen) mit GPGPU-Leistung. In GPGPU Programmen kann aber viel schneller als in einem Spiel mal 95-100% Last erzeugt werden... Und bei einem Beworbenen Feature dann in die bremsen zu steigen wäre wohl mehr als Sinnlos (Korrigiert mich wenn ich Falsch liegen sollte)

BTW: Wundert euch nicht das ich ATM nicht falte... Bin im Urlaub und will die Kiste nicht unbeaufsichtigt lassen (Combat Power Netzteil )... Kann ich dann machen wenn ich endlich mal ein gescheites NT habe...


----------



## Thosch (28. August 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Obergrenze ist klar - bzw....
> 
> Wenn einer 500PPD macht und danach 1000PPD ist das eine Steigerung von 100% =
> 
> Wenn einer 400'000 PPD macht und danach 400'500PPD ist das ein Fliegenschiss und nicht der Rede wert !absichtlich klein geschrieben


 
War ja auch eher so gemeint das es mit Sicherheit keine "großen" Preise geben wird wie bei einer Jubiläumsverlosung. Und Leute die >100k PPDs erfalten u.U. weniger damit anfangen können. Die kleinen Gaben könnten aber denen helfen die unterhalb von vllt. 2k-3k PPDs liegen. Also mMn sollte eine Steigerung nicht den Stellenwert haben bei eben einer solchen "Gewinnausschüttung". Dann eher eine Verlosung mit Rahmenkriterien. Höchstens mit der Auflage die HW fürs falten zu verwenden.


----------



## Thosch (28. August 2011)

Psycho1996 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> BTW: Wundert euch nicht das ich ATM nicht falte... Bin im Urlaub und will die Kiste nicht unbeaufsichtigt lassen (Combat Power Netzteil )... Kann ich dann machen wenn ich endlich mal ein gescheites NT habe...


 
"Anständiges" NT, das wäre ein Preis wo ihm geholfen wird. Und er könnte mitfalten bis die Karre glüht. 

*Ironie an*
Vllt. solte man die ganzen Posts mal durchschauen und die "Nichtfaltgründe" herauslesen und danach die Preise "bestellen" ... dann würden sicher die PPDs in die Höhe schiessen.
Hat schon mal wer bei den Energieversorgern wg. Sponsoring nachgefragt. Klebe mir auch gerne nen Sticker untern PC "Powert bei ..." 
Oder ich gründe ne Firma welche bei Abwesenheit die Falter beaufsichtigt ... 
*Ironie (vllt.) aus*


----------



## Bumblebee (28. August 2011)

davidof2001 schrieb:


> Wenn ich das irgendwann mal richtig mitbekommen habe, darf in der Redaktion nicht gefaltet werden wegen dem Stromverbrauch.


 
Ich nehm das mal als Anlass zum aussortieren

Die Idee, dass die Red. neue Hardware auch *zu Testzwecken* *zum Falten* einsetzen könnte ist zwar nicht neu aber immer noch sehr gut
Die daraus entstehende Datenbank könnte tatsächlich als ein gutes Hilfsmittel als Entscheidungshilfe beim HW-Neukauf dienen
Das Feedback dazu war dann aber nicht so überschwänglich
Aus diesem Umfeld heraus entstand dann auch die http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...-stats-page-eure-vorstellungen-und-ideen.html für die man T0M@0 nicht genug danken kann - er macht das wirklich gut 

Was nun das "richtige" Falten der Red. anbelangt ist es leider tatsächlich so, dass es ihnen (gemäss Thilo) verboten ist; natürlich nur in der Red.
Zuhause *dürften* sie natürlich schon  (Zaunpfahl wieder wegsteck)


----------



## Psycho1996 (28. August 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ich nehm das mal als Anlass zum aussortieren
> 
> Die Idee, dass die Red. neue Hardware auch *zu Testzwecken* *zum Falten* einsetzen könnte ist zwar nicht neu aber immer noch sehr gut
> Die daraus entstehende Datenbank könnte tatsächlich als ein gutes Hilfsmittel als Entscheidungshilfe beim HW-Neukauf dienen
> ...



In der Redaktion werden ja auch des öfteren Primel-tests und Brutzelmark-Tests gemacht: Warum die nicht durch F@H ersetzen? Bringt was und hat so gut wie das gleiche Ergebniss (Nur das F@H mmn die beste Methode ist um auf Stabilität zu prüfen ) Einziges Problem bei CPUs: Der Test wird dann ca 4-6h laufen (SMP...) GraKa WUs sind ja relativ schnell gefaltet...


----------



## Wolvie (28. August 2011)

Die Idee, das die Redaktion, neue Hardware 1 or 2 WU's falten lässt und man eine Datenbank erstellt finde ich sehr gut. 
Zudem könnte man den Test im Artikel der entsprechenden HW eingliedern, so würde vll beim Lesen des Artikels sich der ein or andere Leser mit dem Thema "Falten" beschäftigen. Vll würden wir so den ein or anderen Faltern für uns gewinnen. 

Eine Verlosung, als Anreiz zum Falten, würde ich ebenfalls begrüßen. 
3 Monate aktiv falten im 70335er Team und 100k Pkt als Minimum fände ich ok. (100k sind pro Monat ~30k, sprich ~1k am Tag; also ca. 1-2 (GPU)WU's am Tag) Eventuell könnte man den prozentualen Anstieg der Punkte errechnen und der, der das höchste Wachstum hat, hat gewonnen? Vll noch Platz 2 und 3... (Ich denke hier eher an die "Kleinen Leute")
Wenn man noch nicht solang dabei ist, wären die "Minimum-Kriterien" zumidest mal ein Ansporn.


----------



## Henninges (28. August 2011)

hab ich jetzt irgendwas nicht bekommen ? wofür haben wir den "falter des monats thread" ??

noch ein gewinnspiel ???


----------



## acer86 (28. August 2011)

Mal was zum Thema BigWu Vs. SMP  bin ja jetzt wieder seit ein paar tagen dabei auf Sparflamme SMP zu falten und muss sagen die 7002er Wu´s auf den a4 Core laufen wie Sau 

hab mein i7-920 nur auf 3,00Ghz laufen mit 0,978V aber bei den Wu´s sind TPF von 2:47Min Möglich, also ca alle 4h eine Wu, nach der "Kastrierung" der BigWu´s lohnt es sich ja kaum noch Big´s zu Falten mit ein nicht SB i7.


----------



## Schmicki (28. August 2011)

@acer86: Ja, das war schon ein herber Schlag, die Basispunkte der BIGs zu verringern. "Gutgehende" SMPs bringen nahezu so viele Punkte wie die BIGs (z.B. bei meinem i7-2600k@stock). Leider gibt es auch "Gurken" bei den SMPs wodurch die PPD schwer einbricht. Da sind die BIGs einfach konstanter.


----------



## acer86 (28. August 2011)

Schmicki schrieb:


> @acer86: Ja, das war schon ein herber Schlag, die Basispunkte der BIGs zu verringern. "Gutgehende" SMPs bringen nahezu so viele Punkte wie die BIGs (z.B. bei meinem i7-2600k@stock). Leider gibt es auch "Gurken" bei den SMPs wodurch die PPD schwer einbricht. Da sind die BIGs einfach konstanter.


 
wollte vielleicht im nächsten Monate wieder anfangen mit BigWu´s Falten aber wen ich das so sehe lohnt es sich mit den 920er erst gar nicht mehr, früher hab ich so 33000PPD mit 4,0Ghz bei 250Watt CPU only gemacht, hab noch nicht getestet was er jetzt nach der Umstellung bringt aber rechne mal so mit nur noch 22-25K PPD das lohnt sich nicht mehr wirklich mit den 920er zu falten, werd wahrscheinlich dan erst mal etwas Sparen und auf SB umsteigen allein schon wegen Stromverbrauch.

nur bin ich da noch unschlüssig was ich nehmen soll SB2600k oder SB-e 4kerner oder vielleicht sogar auf ivy bridge warten?


----------



## Schmicki (28. August 2011)

Warten ist immer gut. Entweder auf Ivy oder doch vielleicht Bulldozer? 
Wenn man wirklich richtig Punkte machen will, dann gibt es (im Moment) nur eine Option: *BIGBIG*-WUs! Als Einsatz werden aber mind. 12 Kerne benötigt. Die Anschaffungskosten entsprechend groß. Exorbitant ist aber auch dann die Punkteausbeute (Achtung Extrembeispiel):


> Project: p6903
> Average time/frame: 00:13:56 {in hh:mm:ss}
> 
> CPU: Opteron 6176se @ 2.3 GHz
> ...


Das entspricht gut 500000 PPD 

EDIT: Nagut, ich habe mal die Kosten überschlagen für ein vergleichbares System ~5500-6000 EUR.  Da bleibe ich dann doch bei meiner Sandy!


----------



## acer86 (28. August 2011)

ja gut Ivy war vielleicht etwas übertrieben

Bulldozer wen die Leistung zumindest an ein 2600K bei Falten herankommt und der Preis stimmt wäre es ein Überlegung wert, aber wen man die Bisherige Leistung so sieht dan doch lieber auf den alt bewährten SB 2600K


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. August 2011)

Ist doch ganz einfach was Bulldozer anbelangt: 
1. AMD-Fan > Bulldozer
2. Intel-Fan > 2600K
3. Bulldozer-kompatibles Board > Bulldozer 
4. Will/Braucht neue Hardware und hat Geduld zum warten > warten was die Testberichte und die Preise melden. 


Hat jemand von euch noch P7620/7621 am falten? 
Meine beiden GTX460er holen sich seit 7 WU's nur noch P680*. 


Meine Ferien sind jetzt leider auch wieder vorbei > 5:00 aufstehn.


----------



## Thosch (29. August 2011)

Moin.
Also bei mir holt sich der Client mit guter regelmäßigkeit die BIG-GPU-WUs ab. Hatte lt. WUHV gestern zwar mal ne "Pechsträhne" wo er 3 o.4 "normale" gezogen hatte, aber mittlerweilen gehen die Großen wieder.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. August 2011)

Nach dem jede GTX460er je 14 P680* durchgefaltet hat, haben sie sich endlich wieder je ne P7620 bzw. P7621 geholt.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (29. August 2011)

Kann mir jemand sagen was der normale SMP in Verbindung mit Win7 an RAM benötigt? Evtl auch noch den RAM-Hunger des GPU3 Client's? Reicht evtl 1GB aus (f@h only)? 
Ich falte an meinem Lappy ja nur Small-WU's und hab daher nur die kleinstmöglichen Werte. 

Lg
Nichtraucher


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. August 2011)

@nichtraucher91: 1GB-RAM reicht. 
Mein 1090t faltet momentan eine P6052 und benötigt unter Win 7 64bit nicht ganz 100MB RAM.


----------



## T0M@0 (30. August 2011)

bei mir sinds gerade pro GPU 40MB und für den SMP ca. 85MB


----------



## Axel_Foly (30. August 2011)

kurze noobfrage:

nutze diesen client:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich falte blos etwas nebenbei am laptop.
ich bekomme immer WU´s mit so um die 600 punkte. sind das die großen wu´s? ich brauch für so eine immer so 22h. wäre es effizienter kleiner zu falten? wenn ja wie kann ich das einstellen?


----------



## Timmy99 (30. August 2011)

Kommt darauf an, welcher Prozessor eingebaut ist. Ist es ein aktueller 2-Kerner, oder ein etwas älterer aus 2008?
In der Regel lohnt es sich auf Laptops SMP-WUs zu falten, also auf mehreren Kernen. Jedoch ist die Faltzeit, wie du angesprochen hast, sehr hoch.
Abhilfe schafft der Befehl der sagt, wie groß die WUs ausfallen sollen.
Wenn nichts eigegeben wurde, steht der Wert auf "normal". Es gibt aber noch "big", und "small".
*Das machst du folgendermaßen*:
- oben rechts, links neben about auf Expert stellen
- dann ganz links auf configure klicken
- dann den Reiter Slots anklicken
- dann ID0 smp anklicken in der liste, dass es markiert ist
- dann unten rechts auf Edit klicken
- nun öffnet sich ein fenster, in das du folgendes einträgst (in die jeweilige Zeile. "Name:" und "Value:" weglassen):
*Name:*client-type
*Value:*advanced

Info nebenbei:
Ich hätte da die Idee, den folgenden Link irgendwo in den TuTs unterzubringen. Ich such mich immer dappich wenn ich mir news zum v7 Clienten angucken will, oder den v7 Client runterladen will 
https://fah-web.stanford.edu/projects/FAHClient/wiki/BetaRelease

Auch eine Liste mit allen Commands (flags) der v6, v7, und GPU Version der Clienten ist mir abhanden gekommen. Wäre auch gut, wenn wir die Liste mal auftreiben, oder selbst zusammenstellen.


Ich bin seit gestern Abend wieder bei den Aktiven faltern dabei. Für 1-2 Wochen.
habe da was von Big-GPU WUs usw gehört, das muss ich mir mal ansehen. Erste Diagnose sagt:
Nvidia GTX460 810MHz
Projekt 7602
ETA: ~12h
PPD: 11.000
nebenbei faltet auch wieder der i7 860, und die PS3 mit. Mal sehen was zusammenkommt 

MfG,
Timmy99, die gelbe Ratte.


----------



## kubi-1988 (30. August 2011)

Die WU ist schon eine der kleineren SMP-WUs. Die sollte dir eigentlich immer 481 Punkte bringen. Mit Bonus würdest du sicher mehr Punkte bekommen. Dazu brauchst du allerdings einen Passkey, welchen du hier bekommst. Denn Bonus bekommst du allerdings erst, wenn du 10 WUs mit eingetragenem Passkey innerhalb der Deadline abgeliefert hast.
Wenn du dann die WU am Stück rechnest, also die 22 Stunden ohne Unterbrechung abarbeitest, solltest du dafür so ~1700 Punkte bekommen.

Den Passkey den du per Mail geschickt bekommen hast, trägst du dann Configure unter Identity ein.

Edit: @Timmy99: Die Liste mit den unterschieden bei den Flags soll im nächsten Newsletter kommen. Mal sehen, wird hoffentlich nicht mehr solange dauern.


----------



## Axel_Foly (30. August 2011)

es ist ein Core 2 Duo T9400 

danke für die info, werd dann mal versuchen nur kleine zu machen, mal sehen ob das mehr sinn macht.

edit: danke für die info mit dem passkey!


----------



## Malkolm (30. August 2011)

Timmy99 schrieb:


> habe da was von Big-GPU WUs usw gehört, das muss ich mir mal ansehen. Erste Diagnose sagt:
> Nvidia GTX460 810MHz
> Projekt 7602
> ETA: ~12h
> PPD: 11.000



P7602 ist leider keine der BIG-GPU-WUs (7620/7621), sondern lediglich die aktuell normalen Fermi-WUs (imho 7000-7004).
Letztere laufen aber mit dem advanced-client (imho 2.20) langsammer als mit dem "normalen" (imho 2.15).
Auch wurde berichtet, dass auf den älteren und schwächeren Karten die PPD etwas sinken beim falten der "BIGs", diese sich also vorallem erst ab der GTX570 richtig lohnen.


----------



## Axel_Foly (30. August 2011)

bekommt man die punkte durch den passkey dann pro WU wenn man mal die 10 abgearbeitet hat?


----------



## kubi-1988 (30. August 2011)

Da die neuen Big-WUs für die GPUs die Performance auf einigen Karten verringern, haben die Leute von Stanford diese weiter auf adv laufen zu lassen und einige andere Projekte schneller zu den regulären WUs zu befördern. Wer also keine Big-WUs möchte kann einfach das adv-Flag rausnehmen und wer sie will kann es setzen und bekommt dann mit höherer Wahrscheinlichkeit so eine WU. (s. Quelle)

Edit: @Axel_Foly: Du bekommst dann für jede WU einen zeitabhängigen Bonus, d.h. je schneller du die WU fertig hast desto mehr Punkte bekommst du für sie. Den Bonus bekommst du solange wie du mehr als 80% der WUs innerhalb der Preferred Deadline und ohne Fehler zurück lieferst.


----------



## Bumblebee (30. August 2011)

Axel_Foly schrieb:


> bekommt man die punkte durch den passkey dann pro WU wenn man mal die 10 abgearbeitet hat?


 
Ja, sobald du die 10 SMP-WU's abgeliefert hast greift die "Bonus-Regel" bei jeder weiteren SMP-WU


----------



## Timmy99 (30. August 2011)

Malkolm schrieb:


> P7602 ist leider keine der BIG-GPU-WUs (7620/7621), sondern lediglich die aktuell normalen Fermi-WUs (imho 7000-7004).


 Ok thx für die Info.
Die Passkey-Regel tritt wie gewohnt nur bei SMP ein, richtig?
Oder plant Stanford die Big-GPUs ebenfalls zu belohnen?


----------



## Malkolm (30. August 2011)

So eine Bonuspunktvergabe für GPU-WUs in der Art wie sie schon für SMP-WUs vorhanden ist, wurde seitens Stanford schon mal diskutiert.
Mein letzter Stand ist, dass sie tatsächlich überlegen soetwas einzuführen, allerdings nur unter der Voraussetzung, dass weiterhin genug Rechenpower für dann schlechter bewertete Projekte übrig bleibt.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. August 2011)

Malkolm schrieb:


> Auch wurde berichtet, dass auf den älteren und schwächeren Karten die PPD etwas sinken beim falten der "BIGs", diese sich also vorallem erst ab der GTX570 richtig lohnen.


Schon auf der GTX460 lässt sich ein PPD-Abfall von ~110PPD beobachten, ich falte aber die WU's trotzdem > sie verursachen beim falten viel weniger CPU-Last und dadurch steigt die PPD-Ausbeute meines 1090T um gute 3'0000Punkte.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (30. August 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Schon auf der GTX460 lässt sich ein PPD-Abfall von ~110PPD beobachten, ich falte aber die WU's trotzdem > sie verursachen beim falten viel weniger CPU-Last und dadurch steigt die PPD-Ausbeute meines 1090T um gute *3'0000Punkte*.


 
also wenn es sich nur um 30000P steigert möchte ich die Gesamtpunkte sehen ;D


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. August 2011)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> also wenn es sich nur um 30000P steigert möchte ich die Gesamtpunkte sehen ;D


Mit 10X dem gleichen System würde es doch stimmen.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (30. August 2011)

favorisierte GraKa:
MSI N560GTX-M2D1GD5: Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals
favorisiertes Case:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lian Li » Lian Li - PC Q07 Serie » Lian Li PC-Q07B Mini-ITX Cube - black

finde den Fehler ... 


Kann mir jemand noch ein leises NT empfehlen? Auch in Bezug auf Langwierigkeit
i3 2100T, ASRock 1155 H67M-ITX, 1-2GB DDR3, GTS 450 - GTX 560, 2,5" HDD

vorerst alles ohne OC. Später evtl. hochtakten der CPU.


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## acer86 (30. August 2011)

hab ein paar fehler gefunden die sich aber alle lösen lassen 

zum einen, OC mit h67 geht nicht, würde da mehr zum Z68 MB raten auch in Hinblick auf ein Späteres aufrüsten und OC´n

und zum anderen die Kühlung, eine GTX 560 in ein Q07 wird sicher sehr heiß, besser wären ein Q11 das hat zumindest ein Gehäuse lüfter (Siehe Schmicki´s Tagebuch)

und lieber etwas mehr ausgeben für ein GTX560Ti den die 560 ist ja nur eine GTX460 mit anderen nahmen und etwas mehr Takt, bringt also kein großes plus bei den Big-GpuWu´s


----------



## davidof2001 (30. August 2011)

Nächster Fehler: die Graka ist Dual Slot. Das Case hat nur einen Slot.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (31. August 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> hab ein paar fehler gefunden die sich aber alle lösen lassen
> 
> zum einen, OC mit h67 geht nicht, würde da mehr zum Z68 MB raten auch in Hinblick auf ein Späteres aufrüsten und OC´n



mit dem h67 kann ich generel nicht übertakten?! mhh das ist ja doof.. naja wird die CPU halt auf Standardtakt laufen.




acer86 schrieb:


> und zum anderen die Kühlung, eine GTX 560 in ein Q07 wird sicher sehr  heiß, besser wären ein Q11 das hat zumindest ein Gehäuse lüfter (Siehe  Schmicki´s Tagebuch)





davidof2001 schrieb:


> Nächster Fehler: die Graka ist Dual Slot. Das Case hat nur einen Slot.



Diese Probleme werde ich erst gar nicht erfahren. Die Karte passt nämlich erst gar nicht in das Case, da die karte 229mm und das Case lediglich 208mm lang ist. 
Ich hab mich jetzt auch schon auf das Q11 verschossen, da kann ich auch den Radi der H60 unterbringen. 

Edit: kann mir jemand noch meine NT Frage beantworten? das NT ist das einzige Teil welches ich noch nicht "gefunden" hab


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. August 2011)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Edit: kann mir jemand noch meine NT Frage beantworten? das NT ist das einzige Teil welches ich noch nicht "gefunden" hab


Kostet zwar ein bis'chen mehr aber ich würde ein Seasonic X-660 (SS-660KM) Gold - 660 Watt nehmen. 
Ich selber hab das 750W-Modell und kann es wärmsten empfehlen.


----------



## Thosch (31. August 2011)

Also ich hab ein "bequiet"-NT (um die 600W glaube ich) und ich hab auch keine Probs mit. Leise ists auch ... Bei so´nem Gehäuse ist vllt. auf Kabelmanagement Wert zu legen. Auf nen zusätzl. "Wärme-Abtransporteur", sprich Lüfter würde *ich* nicht verzichten, also kein passives NT. Ansonsten Tests lesen. Nicht jeder findet immer an jedem Produkt alles gut.  
Im Preisvergleich v. PCGH stehen auch immer Links zu Testberichten und weiterführenden Links.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (31. August 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Kostet zwar ein bis'chen mehr aber ich würde ein Seasonic X-660 (SS-660KM) Gold - 660 Watt nehmen.
> Ich selber hab das 750W-Modell und kann es wärmsten empfehlen.


 

öhh also ich wollte eher in die Preisklasse des Golfs investieren und nicht gleich ein Ferrari...

Ich werd mir voraussichtlich jetzt das Cougar A450 zulegen.


----------



## nfsgame (31. August 2011)

davidof2001 schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich mit dem Cyrano68? Seit einigen Tagen faltet er nicht mehr und das merkt man der Teamleistung recht ordentlich an.


 
Der hat die Kisten ausgemacht. Zwei GTX470 schmorten schon bei 106°C unter Wasser vor sich hin... Die Wassertemp kann man sich entsprechend denken .


Sorry übrigens, dass ich im Moment etwas inaktiv, auch im Forum bin, wir sind voll im Renovieren.


----------



## Rurdo (31. August 2011)

Hey leute,
bin wiedermal am Falten und habe gerade gelesen dass es sich bei einer GTX 570 richtig auszahlt Big´s zu Falten...
nur glaube ich hab ich beim Configurieren Normal angegeben... wie ändere ich das auf Big?


----------



## kubi-1988 (31. August 2011)

Das änderst du ganz einfach in dem du das -advmethods Flag anhängst, dann solltest du mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit so eine WU bekommen.


----------



## T0M@0 (31. August 2011)

in den Eigenschaften der Verknüpfung hinter "Ziel" -configonly einfügen, dann kann man den client neu konfigurieren... bei größe dann "big" und bei den erweiterten optionen fragt er ob das -advmethods Flag gesetzt werden soll, da dann "yes" eingeben...


----------



## mae1cum77 (31. August 2011)

Wieviele Punkte mehr bringt es eigentlich BIGs auf der GTX570 zu falten? Gibt es da auch Bonuspunkte? Sind gleich 10° C Temperaturunterschied und damit ein nervig werdender Lüfter.


----------



## Rurdo (31. August 2011)

hahaha @Accelero ist er immer schön leise


----------



## mae1cum77 (31. August 2011)

Rurdo schrieb:


> hahaha @Accelero ist er immer schön leise


 Na dann laß sie mal fleißig *falten*!!
*Allerdings* würde mich die Antwort auf meine Frage etwas höher interessieren.
MfG


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. August 2011)

Diese P7620/7621 drehen bei mir ganz gewaltig an der Temposchraube meines 1090T: 
Auf unsere Teamseite hab ich für die P7128 8'671PPD eingetragen (da wurden gleichzeit zwei 925WU's gefaltet) > jetzt momentan mit den P7620/7621 sind es 15'822PPD's also ein Plus von 80%!


----------



## mae1cum77 (31. August 2011)

Meine GTX570 faltet momentan 6800-6804 bei 14986 PPD. Da braucht sie etwa 2h:10 pro WU und liegt bei 61°C @stock. Hatte kurz ´ne 7xxx gezogen mit dem -advmethods Flag, da ging die Temp gleichmal auf 72°C. angezeigt wurden mir auch nur 15560 PPD. Daher bleib ich erstmal bei den kleinen, es sei denn, es gibt da noch Bonuspunkte die FahMon nicht angibt.


----------



## Psycho1996 (31. August 2011)

Bonuspunkte gibts (noch?) nicht so weit ich weiß...


----------



## T0M@0 (31. August 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Diese P7620/7621 drehen bei mir ganz gewaltig an der Temposchraube meines 1090T:
> Auf unsere Teamseite hab ich für die P7128 8'671PPD eingetragen (da wurden gleichzeit zwei 925WU's gefaltet) > jetzt momentan mit den P7620/7621 sind es 15'822PPD's also ein Plus von 80%!


 
Hab die gleiche CPU und 2xGTX460 die nun auch die Bigs falten. Falte allerdings nur auf 5 Kernen, vielleicht sollte ich es doch nochmal mit 6 versuchen 



Psycho1996 schrieb:


> Bonuspunkte gibts (noch?) nicht so weit ich weiß...


 
kein Bonus (wäre aber nur fair wenn der kommt XD)


----------



## Psycho1996 (31. August 2011)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> kein Bonus (wäre aber nur fair wenn der kommt XD)


 
Ein eventueller Bonus müsste aber so kalkuliert sein das GraKas nicht plötzlich die neuen Effizienzwunder beim Falten werden... Sonst blieben CPU-WUs wohl über kurz oder lang auf der Strecke...


----------



## Rurdo (1. September 2011)

Ist das GPU Projekt 7620 eine BigWU?
Und wie siehts mit dem CPU Projekt 7501 aus?


----------



## mae1cum77 (1. September 2011)

Rurdo schrieb:


> Ist das GPU Projekt 7620 eine BigWU?
> Und wie siehts mit dem CPU Projekt 7501 aus?


 Scheint so; waren knapp über 5000 Punkte pro WU, das Ganze hat versucht meine Graka zu Kochen +10°C zu einer aus der 6800-6804-Reihe (1258 bis 1348 Points) . Bei mir ein unterschied von 500 PPD bei gesteigertem Strombedarf. Nun ja...


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (1. September 2011)

Hallo , ich werde wieder ein wenig mitfalten , nach meinem Umzug in ein Studentenwohnheim verfüge ich ja über eine Stromflat 
Hat sich irgendwas getan in den letzten ein-zwei Monaten ? (GTX 460 ,Q6600)

Der PC wird vermutlich laufen wenn ich in der Arbeit bin und auch in der Nacht wenn ich bei meiner Freundin schlafe


----------



## Psycho1996 (1. September 2011)

Soooo und meine GTX 480 hat sich auch mal ne Big-WU gekrallt  macht jetzt 15,5k ppd stat 14,X (Hab grad keine Werte)


----------



## Bagui (1. September 2011)

Achja so läufts wieder, die Studenten zahlen nix und das arbeitende Volk muss für alles blechen


----------



## Schmidde (1. September 2011)

So, bin auch wieder im Lande 
Hab ich irgendwas wichitges in der Woche verpasst?? Die Temperaturen sind ja schon mal deutlich angenehmer zum falten


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (1. September 2011)

Bagui schrieb:


> Achja so läufts wieder, die Studenten zahlen nix und das arbeitende Volk muss für alles blechen


 
Ich arbeite auch , als Zivildiener , also kann mir das Volk schon ein wenig entgegenkommen wenn ich schon gezwungen werde 

Sind die GPU-BigWU zeitabhängig ? Oder sind das fixe Punkte ?


----------



## Rurdo (1. September 2011)

werde wohl vorerst nur mit der CPU falten, wegen dem Stromverbrauch -.- hoffe ich habs nicht schon vergeigt... dann bin ich nähmlich dran


----------



## Thosch (1. September 2011)

Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> Ich arbeite auch , als Zivildiener , also kann mir das Volk schon ein wenig entgegenkommen wenn ich schon gezwungen werde
> ...


 Gezwungen ?!?! Zu was !?!?!


----------



## Rurdo (1. September 2011)

Man(n) muss 1 Jahr entweder Zivildienst oder Bundeswehr machen (mit 19)


----------



## nichtraucher91 (1. September 2011)

das kennen wir hier ja nicht^^


----------



## Rurdo (1. September 2011)

hahahahahahaha


----------



## T0M@0 (1. September 2011)

Wurde ja eh abgeschafft...


----------



## The Ian (1. September 2011)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> das kennen wir hier ja nicht^^


 
was ich überaus schade finde...gehört meiner meinung nach dazu


----------



## Bagui (1. September 2011)

Ich find des gut das es abgeschafft wurde. Man will doch nicht jemand aus seiner Arbeitsstelle holen damit der dann für weniger als die hälfte des Gehaltes was er momentan bekommt alte Leute verarzten oder durch den Dreck kriechen. Also des muss ich mir net geben.(zum Glück)


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. September 2011)

In der Schweiz gibt es die Wehrpflicht nach wie vor noch, entweder Militär oder Zivildienst oder Feuerwehr.

Ich bin im Zivilschutz in einer ganz ruhigen Ecke > Anlagewart. 



Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> Sind die GPU-BigWU zeitabhängig ? Oder sind das fixe Punkte ?


Ganz normale Deadlines wie bei den anderen WU's > 1.Deadline 12,6Tage > 2.Deadline 17,9Tage.
Frag mich jetzt einfach nicht wieso GPU-WU's auch 2 Deadlines haben, gibt ja schliesslich keinen Bonus.


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (2. September 2011)

normalerweise bekommt man bei einer normalen GPU-WU nur noch eine reduzierte Grundpunktzahl sobald man über die 1. Deadline ist. ich kann mich aber auch irren.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (2. September 2011)

Rurdo schrieb:


> Man(n) muss 1 Jahr entweder Zivildienst oder Bundeswehr machen (mit 19)


Hat sich geändert in der Zwischenzeit , 6 Monate Heer oder 9 Monate Zivi , ich hab aber Zivi genommen und tue jetzt im Prinzip nichts außer vor dem PC hocken , verdiene doppelt so viel wie beim Heer ,arbeite keine 30 Stunden in der Woche und habe das Gefühl auch halbwegs was sinnvolles zu machen.

Schleichwerbung *hust* http://www.aidshilfe-ooe.at/ 

@A.Meier-PS3: Danke 
Rechnen sich Bigs bei einer GTX460 ?


----------



## Psycho1996 (2. September 2011)

Und die 2. BIG GPU WU^^ Bringt bei mir aber net sonderlich viel


----------



## kubi-1988 (2. September 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ganz normale Deadlines wie bei den anderen WU's > 1.Deadline 12,6Tage > 2.Deadline 17,9Tage.
> Frag mich jetzt einfach nicht wieso GPU-WU's auch 2 Deadlines haben, gibt ja schliesslich keinen Bonus.



Nach der ersten Deadline wird die WU neuvergeben, aber du bekommst trotzdem die Punkte. (Quelle Abschnitt WU Deadlines)


----------



## The Ian (2. September 2011)

Bagui schrieb:


> Ich find des gut das es abgeschafft wurde. Man will doch nicht jemand aus seiner Arbeitsstelle holen damit der dann für weniger als die hälfte des Gehaltes was er momentan bekommt alte Leute verarzten oder durch den Dreck kriechen. Also des muss ich mir net geben.(zum Glück)



wenn man schon mal angefangen hat mit arbeiten stimmt das wohl, von daher sollte auch VOR berufsantritt eingezogen werden, was im regelfall auch klappt...ist ja auch wurscht nu isses vorüber und ende


----------



## Bumblebee (2. September 2011)

Bagui schrieb:


> .... alte Leute verarzten oder durch den Dreck kriechen ....



Ich bin durch den Dreck gekrochen und habe kriechen lassen 
Irgendwie hat es mir nicht wirklich geschadet; genützt aber auch nicht viel 

Zum Thema BIG-GPU:
Ich habe die grösstenteils wieder abgewürgt; bringt einfach zu wenig gegenüber den "normalen" um das Risiko des abka(man könnte hier 2 "k" einsetzen)ens zu rechtfertigen
Ohne BIG laufen sie stabiler und kühler...


----------



## Thosch (2. September 2011)

Also, soweit ich das beobachten konnte laufen nur die BIG-GPUs zur Zeit bei mir. Auch recht stabil. Und selbst beim Zocken nebenher gibts/gabs noch keine Probs.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. September 2011)

Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> @A.Meier-PS3: Danke
> Rechnen sich Bigs bei einer GTX460 ?


In der Zwischenzeit scheind Standfort kleine Änderungen an den P7620/7621 vorgenommen zu haben, so das die GTX460 genau gleich viele PPD's produzieren wie bei den P680*.

Ich selber falte die BigGPU-WU's weil sie den SMP des 1090T weniger belasten und dadurch seine PPD-Ausbeute gestiegen ist, durchschnittlich 3'200Punkte. 

Nachteil ist halt durch die höhere Belastung die erhöhte Temperatur > meine 2. GTX460 erreicht trotz Wasserkühlung Temperaturen von 65°, als es draussen richtig heiss war, waren auch 70° möglich. 

Muss jeder selber wissen ob er die Big's faltet oder nicht.


----------



## Bumblebee (3. September 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Muss jeder selber wissen ob er die Big's faltet oder nicht.



Genau

Kurz zusammengefasst wie ich das sehe:

Um BIG-GPU zu falten sollte sinnvollerweise...
- minimal eine 560Ti im Gerät werkeln
- die Kühlung optimal sein
- der Compi unter Aufsicht sein

Konkret faltet bei mir eine 570er / WaKü / offener Aufbau an BIG's
In 2 weiteren "Kisten" ist *eine von beiden* 560Ti auf BIG - die andere auf "normal"


----------



## Bumblebee (4. September 2011)

Manchmal könnte ich sowas von 

Nun will er wieder mal ums verr***en eine BIG nicht übermitteln 
Je nun - die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt 

N.B. Seid ihr denn auch noch da?? - hier geht so nix an Aktivität...


----------



## Bagui (4. September 2011)

Du bist einfach viel zu früh wach, was erwartest du es ist Sonntag und noch vor 12


----------



## ernei (4. September 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:
			
		

> N.B. Seid ihr denn auch noch da?? - hier geht so nix an Aktivität...


Doch! Bin aber beschäftigt .
Mitte Juli stirbt in meinem einem Rechner die 8800GT, und seit Freitag bootet mein Falter nicht mehr.
Alle LED gehen an, HD und DVD gehen an und der Lüfter der GTX280 dreht hoch und wieder runter und wieder hoch und wieder runter...

Bin mir noch nicht ganz sicher, was der Fehler ist.


----------



## acer86 (4. September 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> N.B. Seid ihr denn auch noch da?? - hier geht so nix an Aktivität...



wer wie wo???  wer stört um diese Nachtschlafendezeit  

na hoffentlich schickt er die Big noch weg, ist immer ärgerlich wen 2 tage Arbeit umsonst waren.


----------



## Psycho1996 (4. September 2011)

Ich hab irgendwie das Gefühl das mein Combat Power NT bald abraucht... Und ich hab Angst das das Verfluchte Ding gleich noch die GraKa und die CPU mitnimmt... Und Kohle hab ich auch keine mehr => Fail 

Ich schmeiß mich mal in NT Beratungsthread und frag mal an was für ein NT meine Kiste bräuchte... Aber mit Reserve für eine Kepler Faltkarte (Midrange Karte like 560ti... Zum Geburtstag wenn se bis dahin released sind...)


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. September 2011)

Genisse die Ruhe vor dem Sturm, es soll ja bald der Bulldozer kommen. 

Im Winter (wie kann ich nur das Wort in den Mund nehmen! ) wird hier im Forum wieder genug los sein.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (4. September 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:
			
		

> N.B. Seid ihr denn auch noch da?? - hier geht so nix an Aktivität...



Also ich sitz im Baumhaus mitm Falter aufm Schoss


----------



## mihapiha (4. September 2011)

Hallo Jungs und Mädchen!

Ich dachte es wäre an der Zeit auch in diesem Team wieder ein paar Punkte liegen zu lassen.
Ihr wart oft eine gute Hilfe, und nach der hitzigen Sommerpause werde ich wieder auch in meinem
Zimmer falten können, ohne einen Hitzeschlag zu kassieren. 

In der Signatur sind meine zwei Computer mit denen ich falte. Der linke schafft im Idealfall so
um die 70 bis 80.000 Punkte am Tag, der Rechte ist meine ständige Falt-Farm mit rund 30k PPD.

Die Falt-Farm wird weiterhin für ein anderes Team falten, sonst muss ich meinen 2. Platz dort
zu schnell aufgeben. Aber es dürfte keinen Unterschied machen, da das andere Team nicht mal 
insgesamt an die PPD vom TheWasp-falter ran kommt. 

Ich werde über die nächsten Monate und höchstwahrscheinlich wieder ein paar 100k hier lassen.
Ich hoffe, dass wir währenddessen etwas zum Tratschen kommen!


----------



## Bumblebee (4. September 2011)

W.B. *mihapiha*

Schön, dass du auch wieder bei uns mittust
Und - absolut richtig - es spielt keine Rolle wo du die Punkte deponierst, hauptsache es wird für den guten Zweck gefaltet
Nicht, dass wir die Punkte nicht auch nähmen aber das andere ist *viel* wichtiger


----------



## tomas2 (4. September 2011)

Ist es sinnvoll wenn ich mit dem V7 Client in einer Linux-VM normale SMP WU's mit dem i7 2600K falte?
Wenn ja gibt es ein HowTo dazu?


----------



## kubi-1988 (4. September 2011)

@mihapiha: Läuft der 2. Rechner mit 2 CPUs? Wenn ja dann solltest du Bigs falten, die sollten bei 16 Kernen wesentlich mehr als 30k PPD bringen. Außerdem könntest du noch auf Linux umsteigen, wenn du damit sowieso nur faltest. Das sollte nochmal 15% mehr PPD bringen als unter Windows.



tomas2 schrieb:


> Ist es sinnvoll wenn ich mit dem V7 Client in einer Linux-VM normale SMP WU's mit dem i7 2600K falte?
> Wenn ja gibt es ein HowTo dazu?


Naja es ist schon mehr oder weniger sinnvoll in einer VM unter Linux zu falten. Es muss aber nicht unbedingt der 7er Client sein. Hier findest du schon eine fertige VM mit dem 6er Client. Diese ist schon auf Folding@Home optimiert, steuern und einrichten kannst du sie über eine Weboberfläche.

How-To gibt es noch keins für den 7er Client auch nicht unter Windows. Allerdings ist die Installation unter Ubuntu nicht schwer. Du lädst einfach das passende Paket runter und öffnest es mit dem Paketmanager. Danach sollte die Konfiguration wie unter Windows möglich sein.


----------



## mihapiha (4. September 2011)

Ich falte unter Windows und -bigadv tag ist eingeschaltet. 16 Kerne ja, aber nur 2 GHz. 
In den Benchmarks kann das System mit einem Core i7 2600k @ 4.8 GHz locker mithalten, aber Intel wird einfach besser von Standford unterstützt...

Auf Linux umsteigen wäre natürlich drin, aber um dann von 31 auf 36 oder 37k PPD zu kommen, ist dann auch schon wurscht. 
Du darfst nicht vergessen dass vor ein paar Wochen die -bigadv um 20% PPD gefallen sind aufgrund der neuen Standford Entscheidungen. 

Ich hoffe dass ich mir auch eventuell einen oder zwei Interlagros (16-Kern CPUs) für meine Faltfarm leisten kann. Bios-update natürlich...
Dann sollten es so um die 80k PPD wieder sein


----------



## shorty71 (4. September 2011)

Kann es sein, das die "Bigs" wieder mal aus sind?
Bekomm seit heut Morgen keine mehr .


----------



## mattinator (4. September 2011)

shorty71 schrieb:


> Kann es sein, das die "Bigs" wieder mal aus sind?


 
Ich habe mit -bigadv ein P7505 an der Backe, das wohl auch schon als Big durchgehen sollte. Seht Euch mal "Begin Date", ETA und Credits an.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. September 2011)

mattinator schrieb:


> Ich habe mit -bigadv ein P7505 an der Backe, das wohl auch schon als Big durchgehen sollte. Seht Euch mal "Begin Date", ETA und Credits an.


So eine P7505 faltet mein Celeron auch schon seit 3,5Tagen > TPF 2:07:30  > sprich über die ganze WU eine Faltzeit von 9 Tagen. 
Am Ende sollten immerhin 7'593Credits rausschauen und zur 1. Deadline hat er 4,5Tage Reserve.


----------



## mihapiha (5. September 2011)

Faltet irgendwer von euch hauptsächlich mit Grafikkarten? Mich würde es interessieren wie man das kühl und leise hält. Meine sind nämlich zu heiß und laut. 
Ich habe es schon mit undervoltaging versucht, aber dann kommt es aufgrund der Stabilität zu Problemen. Außerdem frisst mein Computer einfach zu viel Strom (1300W Vollast) wenn ich mit allem falte. Das ist doch viel zu viel für 24/7


----------



## Muschkote (5. September 2011)

Mit dem -bigadv ist es erstmal vorbei bei mir. Ich konnte gestern meine WU auch nicht abliefern.
Ich falte nur noch normale SMP, ein ppd Unterschied ist sowieso kaum vorhanden, sodass die Grossen sich nicht wirklich lohnen.
Und wenn mal was schiefgeht ist nicht gleich die Arbeit von 2-3 Tagen im A...
Habe fertig.


----------



## Bumblebee (5. September 2011)

Muschkote schrieb:


> Mit dem -bigadv ist es erstmal vorbei bei mir. Ich konnte gestern meine WU auch nicht abliefern.
> Ich falte nur noch normale SMP, ein ppd Unterschied ist sowieso kaum vorhanden, sodass die Grossen sich nicht wirklich lohnen.
> Und wenn mal was schiefgeht ist nicht gleich die Arbeit von 2-3 Tagen im A...
> Habe fertig.



Da hast du leider maximal recht
Kommt dazu, dass (zumindest auch bei meinen Rechnern) jetzt vermehrt "Pseudo-BIG's" auftauchen - ohne Umstellung der flag's
... Mal sehen wie es weitergeht ...

Bei der Gelegenheit auch (wieder mal) ein grosses DANKE SCHÖN an alle
Wie man in der Statistik unschwer erkennen kann droppen so ziemlich alle - ausser uns


----------



## Schmicki (5. September 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Wie man in der Statistik unschwer erkennen kann droppen so ziemlich alle - ausser uns



Das liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass wir breit aufgestellt sind und nicht nur BIG-WUs falten.
Stanford hat mal wieder Probleme mit mehreren Servern und das schon das ganze Wochenende. Vorallem die BIG-WUs sind betroffen. Freitag Nacht hat sich mein Goliath erst nach 4 Stunden eine neue BIG gezogen. Im Foldingforum gibt es einige Threads dazu. Z.B.: Folding Forum • View topic - 130.237.232.141 and 130.237.232.237 offline


----------



## Malkolm (5. September 2011)

mihapiha schrieb:


> Faltet irgendwer von euch hauptsächlich mit Grafikkarten? Mich würde es interessieren wie man das kühl und leise hält. Meine sind nämlich zu heiß und laut.
> Ich habe es schon mit undervoltaging versucht, aber dann kommt es aufgrund der Stabilität zu Problemen. Außerdem frisst mein Computer einfach zu viel Strom (1300W Vollast) wenn ich mit allem falte. Das ist doch viel zu viel für 24/7



Ein solches System bekommst du eigentlich nur kühl und leise, wenn du auf Wasserkühlung mit externen Radiatoren setzt.
Mein Falter/Arbeits-/Spielerechner (Q9450 + GTX570) ist mit einer solchen ausgestattet, vorallem aus dem Lautstärke-Argument. Selbst unter F@H-Last drehen die großen RadiLüfter nur auf 450U/min, und sind damit (zumindest für mein schon etwas älteres Gehör) nicht mehr wahrnehmbar.
Die niedrigen Temperaturen sind ein angenehmer Nebeneffekt in meinen Augen. Die GPU bleibt selbst im Sommer noch bei einem maximalen Anzweigewert von 45°C wenn sie die neuen P7620/7621 faltet. Auf diesen ANzeigewert sollte man nicht so viel geben, aber deutlich unter LuKü-Niveau ist es wohl schon.


----------



## Bumblebee (5. September 2011)

Malkolm schrieb:


> Ein solches System bekommst du eigentlich nur kühl und leise, wenn du auf Wasserkühlung mit externen Radiatoren setzt.



Absolut richtig; jedenfalls eingebaut in ein Gehäuse
Im offenen Aufbau kannst du - mit den richtigen Karten und Zusatzlüftern die direkt kühle Luft auf die GraKa's blasen - ein ähnlich leises Resultat erreichen (ist aber aufwendig)


----------



## shorty71 (5. September 2011)

mihapiha schrieb:


> Ich falte unter Windows und -bigadv tag ist eingeschaltet.........


 
Leider faltest du fürs falsche Team , na ja, kann ja noch werden!


----------



## Bumblebee (5. September 2011)

shorty71 schrieb:


> Leider faltest du fürs falsche Team , na ja, kann ja noch werden!



Nein, aber er faltet zusätzlich *auch noch* für ein anderes Team


----------



## mihapiha (5. September 2011)

shorty71 schrieb:


> Leider faltest du fürs falsche Team , na ja, kann ja noch werden!


 
Falsches Team in wie fern? Ich habe hier bisher fast 600k Punkte hier gelassen, aus dem einfachen Grund das ich hier gute Unterstützung fand. 
Ich nehme doch an, dass ich wahrscheinlich in einer Minderheit bin. Die meisten lesen nur, wenn sie bereits für ein anderes Team falten, und
verschwinden dann auch wieder. 

Meine Falt-Farm auf dieses Team umstellen, würde doch eine riesen Lücke in dem anderen Team aufweisen. Man muss bedenken dass dort "nur"
150k PPD als Team gefaltet wird. Und wenn ich den dort abstelle nehme ich den wenigen anderen die Motivation. Es ist so, dass es hier wenig 
bis keinen Unterschied macht ob ich 30k PPD mehr oder weniger mache, da ich nicht einer unter den Hauptfaltern dieses Teams bin. 
Für das andere Team macht es aber einen riesen Unterschied! Unser Hauptfalter faltet jetzt nur noch bedingt (Hurrikan Irene, und die Folgen) 
und dann sind wir nur noch zu zweit mit über 10k PPD...
Der andere Faltet wie wild, weil er hofft mich demnächst einzuholen im Team, und das ist auch gut so. Es ist völlig egal aus welchem Grund er 
faltet, Hauptsache ist er faltet. Und ich kann mit Sicherheit sagen, dass er nicht der Einzige ist, und diese Punkte für viele etwas darstellen. 

Daher ist es immer gut, Teams (vor allem ältere Teams) die wenig PPD aufweisen zu Unterstützen, weil man dann viele andere motivieren kann
selbst zu falten. Ob PCGH an 1. oder an 50. Stelle liegt ist komplett egal. Wenn aber dadurch viele zum Falten motiviert werden, ist es etwas 
wirklich gutes. Immerhin ist das noch immer eine Spende! Und aus welchen Grund man sendet ist doch völlig egal, Hauptsache man erreicht 
gemeinsam das Ziel!


----------



## Bumblebee (5. September 2011)

Da hast du meine volle Zustimmung - *mihapiha*


----------



## acer86 (5. September 2011)

mihapiha schrieb:


> Falsches Team in wie fern? Ich habe hier bisher fast 600k Punkte hier gelassen, aus dem einfachen Grund das ich hier gute Unterstützung fand.
> Ich nehme doch an, dass ich wahrscheinlich in einer Minderheit bin. Die meisten lesen nur, wenn sie bereits für ein anderes Team falten, und
> verschwinden dann auch wieder.
> 
> ...


 

Dito


----------



## RG Now66 (5. September 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:
			
		

> Da hast du meine volle Zustimmung - mihapiha



Dito


----------



## Thosch (5. September 2011)

Dann wärs doch das sinnvollste gleich alle in dieses Team zu wechseln, oder ?


----------



## mihapiha (5. September 2011)

Thosch schrieb:


> Dann wärs doch das sinnvollste gleich alle in dieses Team zu wechseln, oder ?


 
Ich denke du hast mich Missverstanden. Wenn ich meine Falt-Farm in dieses Team wechsle, heißt dass: 30k PPD mehr für dieses Team...
Und für das andere Team heißt das: -30k PPD und -50 bis -80k von meinen Team-Kollegen, die mich jetzt nicht mehr so verfolgen müssen,
um mich einzuholen. 

Für manche sind diese Punktewertungen einfach wichtig, und das ist auch völlig OK. Es liegt halt an jedem selbst herauszufinden, was er/sie zu
tun hat, damit mehr Leute falten. Denn es ist einfach unmöglich selbst soviel zu falten. Ein Freund hat Teams gewechselt, und hat so im neuen
Team circa 30 Millionen Punkte in einem Jahr aus seinen neuen Team Kollegen heraus geholt, weil er sie so gut motivieren konnte. Plötzlich war
jeder bemüht nicht seine Platzierung an ihn abgeben zu müssen, und als er erster war, hat er sich 10 Pseudonyme einfallen lassen, und hat für
das Team so gefaltet. Dadurch blieb die Motivation seiner Freunde/Kollegen/etc. erhalten, denen es nur um die Punkte ging.

Wenn es dir um Punkte geht, ist es völlig OK. Manchen geht es wirklich nur darum zu helfen. Und diejenigen versuchen halt so viele andere wie
nur irgendwie möglich zum Falten zu bewegen. Das ist viel schwieriger in großen Teams, als in kleinen, wo man wirklich mit jedem reden kann...

Ich habe aus dem Punkte-Grund begonnen, aber jetzt falte ich wenn ich meinen PC nicht benutze. Ganz einfach. Solange die Stromrechnung nicht
zu hoch ist, falte ich weiter, in der Hoffnung das Standford bald Resultate liefern kann. 

Ich möchte an dieser Stelle an Thomas Alva Edison erinnern. Nachdem er hunderte Male versucht hatte die Glühbirne zu erfinden, und immer 
wieder gescheitert war, fragte man ihn, ob es nicht Zeitverschwendung sei. Er antwortete: "Ich habe auf hunderte verschiedene Wege bewiesen und 
dokumentiert, wie man *nicht *eine Glühbirne macht!" 
Anders ausgedrückt: Selbst wenn Standford es nicht schaffen sollte eine Medikament gegen die von ihnen erforschten Krankheiten zu finden, haben
sie durch hunderte Simulationen bewiesen wie es *nicht *geht, und jemand anderem diesen Weg erspart, der möglicherweise die Krankheiten heilen wird
können.


----------



## Onimicha (5. September 2011)

Thosch schrieb:
			
		

> Dann wärs doch das sinnvollste gleich alle in dieses Team zu wechseln, oder ?



Der Gedanke kam mir auch sofort ! 
warum ein kleines Team weiterführen, wenns zusammen besser funktioniert   -
Die persönlichen Stats gehen bei Stanford ja nicht verloren 
Wozu hunderte kleiner Teams, wenn ein Team doch schon so weit in die Weltspitze vorgerückt ist. 
Mir ist die Entscheidung damals recht leicht gefallen, obwohl ich meine bisherigen Ergebnisse nicht habe mit einbringen können (2-3 Jahre PS3-Faltung)
Kommt zu uns und fühlt Euch herzlich Willkommen !! 


----------



## shorty71 (5. September 2011)

shorty71 schrieb:


> Leider faltest du fürs falsche Team , na ja, kann ja noch werden!



Wow, eigentlich habe ich den Satz was ironisch gemeint, das das gleich so breit getreten wird war nicht meine Absicht.
Natürlich kannst du falten für wen du willst, letztendlich verheizen wir den teuren Strom doch alle fürs gleiche Ziel.


----------



## Bumblebee (5. September 2011)

Onimicha schrieb:


> Der Gedanke kam mir auch sofort !
> warum ein kleines Team weiterführen, wenns zusammen besser funktioniert -
> Die persönlichen Stats gehen bei Stanford ja nicht verloren
> Wozu hunderte kleiner Teams, wenn ein Team doch schon so weit in die Weltspitze vorgerückt ist.
> ...


 
Natürlich ist jeder herzlich willkommen
Trotzdem sehe ich es anders als *Onimicha*; hauptsächlich aus den Gründen die *mihapiha* schon angeführt hatte
Wenn der Antrieb der Wettbewerb ist (was mindestens teilweise ja immer der Fall ist) dann sind solche kleinen (aber feinen) Team's wichtig
Im grossen Team mit vielen "Mega-Faltern" würden sie die Lust verlieren - und das schadet dem Ziel; das sind ja bekanntlich nicht die Punkte


----------



## Onimicha (5. September 2011)

Das ist eine Betrachtungsweise die sich mir nicht so richtig erschließt: "besser im kleinen Team vor jemand anderen zu sein, als im grossen Team eventuell einer unter vielen anderen" - versteh ich das so richtig  ?!? 
Ist es nicht auch in unserem Team so, dass sich hier jeder persönliche Ziele setzt: nächste Mio. vor jemand anderem (selbst gewählten Konkurrenten) zu erreichen / die Top 200 zu erreichen / unter die Top-Produzenten zu kommen, ... 
- klar ist hier der "virtuelle Schwanzvergleich" natürlich härter wenn man das soo wichtig nimmt 


----------



## Thosch (5. September 2011)

Naja , etwas kann ich Bumble schon verstehen. Wenn du rackerst und kein Fortkommen siehst ist der Ansporn weg weiter zu machen. AAAABER ... bei uns gibts ja auch sooooo viele "Faltleichen" da ist ein stetiges Aufsteigen schon zu sehen. Und dann sind ja noch die Marken die erreicht werden können, eben die Millis oder unter die besten 500 o.100 oder, oder, oder ... Also Anreitze gäbe es schon einige.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. September 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Da hast du meine volle Zustimmung - *mihapiha*


Dito 



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Im grossen Team mit vielen "Mega-Faltern" würden sie die Lust verdienen - und das schadet dem Ziel; das sind ja bekanntlich nicht die Punkte


"verlieren" wäre hier die treffendere Wortwahl > In einem Mega-Team mit vielen Grossfaltern verlieren die Kleinfalter schnell die Lust am falten.


----------



## Bumblebee (5. September 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> "verlieren" wäre hier die treffendere Wortwahl > In einem Mega-Team mit vielen Grossfaltern verlieren die Kleinfalter schnell die Lust am falten.



Nicht die treffendere Wortwahl - es war schlicht ein Schreibfehler 
Aber gut, dass du es gemerkt hast


----------



## dualmono (5. September 2011)

Darum hab ich ja auch das Team gewechselt 

473.777 Punkte für eine WU?! Wie geht das denn?! 
Rison - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Onimicha (5. September 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:
			
		

> Dito
> In einem Mega-Team mit vielen Grossfaltern verlieren die Kleinfalter schnell die Lust am falten.



Wenn es nur um Groß-/Kleinfalter gehen würde, dann wäre Bumblebee's Leistung uns alle demnach ja total demotivierend, da wir das ja alle nicht so einfach schaffen können ( oder auch gar nicht wollen ) 
- ich kann nicht glauben, dass sowas der Anlass fürs "Aufhören" sein soll, da gibt's doch ne Menge anderer plausibler Gründe.

Wir haben hier meiner Meinung nach schon selbst festgestellt, dass es hier genug Leute im Team gibt, die einfach ihre beste Leistung bringen, mag Sie "zahlenmäßig" auch nicht so gewichtig sein wie die von anderen. - "Jeder Beitrag zählt" hab ich hier schon oft lesen können.
- das finde ich bislang ja das Tolle an dem Team.
Sollte ich mit meiner Faltleistung nach mihapa's/Bumblebee's Auffassung dann nicht auch ein eigenes feines Team wiederbeleben, damit könnte ich wiederum viel mehr Andere motivieren, da ich nicht so eine uneinholbare Leistung abliefere ?!? 
Dass jeder machen kann was er will und wie er sich selbst motiviert, bleibt natürlich nach wie vor jedem selbst überlassen. Wie wir andere für unser Team motivieren, dass hängt nun größtenteils  an uns. Die guten Hilfestellungen hier im Forum sind immer noch unsere beste Eigenwerbung ( ausdrückliches Lob ans Team ! ) 
Ich würde mich jedenfalls freuen, wenn wir die anderen von mihapa's Team auch für unser Team motivieren könnten.


----------



## Onimicha (5. September 2011)

Sorry für die falsche Namensnennung :
Mit "mihapa" meinte ich natürlich "mihapiha"


----------



## mihapiha (5. September 2011)

dualmono schrieb:


> 473.777 Punkte für eine WU?! Wie geht das denn?!
> Rison  - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home  Stats


 
 SMP2 WUs mit circa 12k oder mehr base points. Üblicherweise bekommen das  Leute die mit einem EVGA SR-2 oder einem 48-Kern Opteron G34 System  falten. Ich weiß zwar nicht mehr wie es jetzt ist, aber zuvor waren mit  48 Kernen (4x 12-Kern 1.9 GHz) ganze 400k PPD drin...




Onimicha schrieb:


> Wenn es nur um Groß-/Kleinfalter gehen würde,  dann wäre Bumblebee's Leistung uns alle demnach ja total demotivierend,  da wir das ja alle nicht so einfach schaffen können ( oder auch gar  nicht wollen )
> - ich kann nicht glauben, dass sowas der Anlass fürs "Aufhören" sein soll, da gibt's doch ne Menge anderer plausibler Gründe.
> 
> Wir  haben hier meiner Meinung nach schon selbst festgestellt, dass es hier  genug Leute im Team gibt, die einfach ihre beste Leistung bringen, mag  Sie "zahlenmäßig" auch nicht so gewichtig sein wie die von anderen. -  "Jeder Beitrag zählt" hab ich hier schon oft lesen können.
> ...



Es ist halt meine Meinung. Die muss nicht unbedingt korrekt sein. Ich  meine, wenn ich falte und andere aufgrund meines Aufwandes zum Falten  bewegen kann, etwas besseres ist. Bis jetzt habe ich circa 15 Millionen  Punkte gefaltet, wäre also bei den Top-Faltern auch in diesem Team. Ob  das deswegen andere in diesem Team motivieren würde zu falten weiß ich  nicht. Meine Freunde im anderen Forum und Team motiviert, weil sie  wissen das ich über die Sommerpause nicht falte, und mich einholen  könnten. Dann sind auch sehr sehr schöne Platzierungen in dem Team drin.


----------



## Onimicha (5. September 2011)

mihapiha schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist halt meine Meinung. Die muss nicht unbedingt korrekt sein. Ich  meine, wenn ich falte und andere aufgrund meines Aufwandes zum Falten  bewegen kann, etwas besseres ist. Bis jetzt habe ich circa 15 Millionen  Punkte gefaltet, wäre also bei den Top-Faltern auch in diesem Team. Ob  das deswegen andere in diesem Team motivieren würde zu falten weiß ich  nicht. Meine Freunde im anderen Forum und Team motiviert, weil sie  wissen das ich über die Sommerpause nicht falte, und mich einholen  könnten. Dann sind auch sehr sehr schöne Platzierungen in dem Team drin.



Klar ist das mit dem Vorbildgedanken und dem "erreichbares Ziel" auch in unserem Team gegeben. Gerade an Anfang rauscht man durch die Ränge und kommt man der  "Spitze" immer näher wird's auch immer anspruchsvoller 
Es ist ja so ne Betrachtungssache was mehr kitzelt: auf die leichte oder die schwere Art ein Ziel zu erreichen. Meist währt der hart erkämpfte Erfolg länger ?!? 
Einwerfen möchte ich auch noch, dass hier wesentlich mehr Ziele verfolgt werden können. Zum Beispiel wäre ein konstanter 24-Aver. von 2.Mio n' tolles nächstes Teamziel was wir alle gerne erreichen würden - leider machte ums die "Anderswertung der Faltergebnisse" gerade kurz vorher n Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht.
Ich persönlich (Cyrano68) möchte natürlich auch den nächsten vor mir schnell überholen und ich weiß dass ich dafür n langen Atem oder baldmöglichst wieder ne besser Technik benötige ... - aber ist das eigentlich nicht immer das gleiche ?  
Daher beobachte ich eher die Teamleistung - und die ist im vergangenen Jahr wunderbar gesteigert worden schauts Euch mal an !


----------



## Thosch (5. September 2011)

Ja tolle Teamleistung ... mit nem kleinen Wehmutstropfen, die Tendenz hat ein leichtes Gefälle. Hoffen wir das das Sommerloch bald vorüber ist.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. September 2011)

Jetzt kommt aus falttechnischer Sicht die schöne Jahreszeit und da werden wir die die 2.Mio-Grenze mehr als nur klein kriegen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## T0M@0 (5. September 2011)

Mist, muss meine GTX460 einschicken --> ein Lüfter ist defekt


----------



## Psycho1996 (5. September 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Jetzt kommt aus falttechnischer Sicht die schöne Jahreszeit und da werden wir die die 2.Mio-Grenze mehr als nur klein kriegen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Ich werde mein bestes geben, wenn ich bis dahin ein neues NT habe... Bully sollte bis dahin auch endlich mal raus sein und somit die Preise der Thubans dementsprechend weiter Fallen => Ich werde mir nen Thuban holen und den bei 4 GHz mit falten lassen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. September 2011)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Mist, muss meine GTX460 einschicken --> ein Lüfter ist defekt


Mein Beileid und viel Erfolg beim Garantieanlauf.


----------



## T0M@0 (5. September 2011)

Danke


----------



## mihapiha (6. September 2011)

Ich falte wie gesagt wieder für dieses Team aber ich falte nicht 24/7 aufgrund der zum Teil hohen Temperaturen (siehe Anhang)
und des hohen Stromverbrauchs (circa 1100W). Ich muss mich noch etwas mit dem Undervoltaging auseinandersetzen. Es ist 
zwar Sommer, aber diese Temperaturen sind mir doch etwas zu hoch... 

Ich habe das Problem weil eine der drei GTX480 GPUs eine von diesen EVGA GTX480 SC+ ist (also mit Backplate) und ich diese
vom EVGA RMA erhalten habe. Ich wusste nicht dass diese mit etwas mehr Spannung laufen. Außerdem takten die Karten nicht
mehr hoch nach einer gewissen Zeit, wenn ich irgendwas an den Stock Einstellungen ändere... Vielleicht hat sonst schon jemand
ein ähnliches Problem gehabt...


----------



## Onimicha (6. September 2011)

Das sind doch keine hohen Temperaturen - meine zwei GTX 470  sind's zur Zeit immer um die 80 Grad und sie laufen konstant


----------



## Bagui (6. September 2011)

@ miha
Erstma geiles System. Bin ein wenig neidisch
ABER: Die PPD´s deiner 480er find ich irgendwie etwas niedrig. 
Weiß net ob es an der WU liegt oder ka was. 
Weil mit meiner 470er mach ich mehr. 
Und 2tens: Wie haste des CPU-Z in dem schönen ROG Design bekommen, auch haben will


----------



## mihapiha (6. September 2011)

Ich habe Wasserkühlung mein Freund... Siehe Signatur #1.
Und für Wakü ist das nicht so ideal. 55°C ist eigentlich die Obergrenze.
Und für die Wassertemperatur sind es 40°C. Und bei mir ist es 42°C Wasser-Temperatur.

Die Temperaturen sind daher für meine Verhältnisse etwas grenzwertig und die Radiator-Lüfter drehen auch mit 1500 Upm ... 
Das ist doch etwas zu laut...



Bagui schrieb:


> @ miha
> Erstma geiles System. Bin ein wenig neidisch
> ABER: Die PPD´s deiner 480er find ich irgendwie etwas niedrig.
> Weiß net ob es an der WU liegt oder ka was.
> ...


 
1. PdM Punkte da lassen
2. http://www.computerbase.de/downloads/system/cpu-z/
3. Was mache ich mit dem PPDs falsch?


----------



## freibier47906 (6. September 2011)

Wie ist das eigentlich mit dem Stromverbrauch beim Falten?Ist der gleichzusetzen mit dem Spielen von anspruchsvollen Spielen,oder liegt das darunter(oder vielleicht sogar noch drűber)?


----------



## Wolvie (6. September 2011)

Drunter nicht, drüber eher...


----------



## mihapiha (6. September 2011)

Ich habe 380W im Ruhestand. Üblicherweise 400W wenn ich surfe, circa 800W beim Spielen (hängt natürlich vom Spiel ab) und circa 1000W beim Falten.
Letztere kommt mit -advmethods tag auf 1300W. 1100W würde ich als Mittelwert sehen. Bei Spielen komme ich auch über 900W aber sehr sehr selten sehe
ich die 1000W... 

Es ist halt so das es einfach viel zu viel ist für 24/7, weswegen ich dann nicht immer jeden Tag falte, und schalte den PC nachts auch ab.


----------



## Bagui (6. September 2011)

Hmm du hast 42 grad Wassertemp beim falten???
Jetzt muss ich mir die Frage stellen ob ich etwas falsch mache 
Habe beim zocken, laut meinem Tempsensor maximal 40 Grad Wassertemp. 
Im Idle sinds bei mir so um die 30, kommt natürlich auf die Außen- sowie Zimmertemperatur an. 
Wo dein Fehler liegt kann ich dir net sagen, wenns überhaupt ein Fehler ist


----------



## freibier47906 (6. September 2011)

mihapiha schrieb:


> Ich habe 380W im Ruhestand. Üblicherweise 400W wenn ich surfe, circa 800W beim Spielen (hängt natürlich vom Spiel ab) und circa 1000W beim Falten.
> Letztere kommt mit -advmethods tag auf 1300W. 1100W würde ich als Mittelwert sehen. Bei Spielen komme ich auch über 900W aber sehr sehr selten sehe
> ich die 1000W...



 ...
Wie kommst Du auf solche Verbrauchszahlen? Wenn ich mir die Zahlen von den PC`s der PCGames(-Hardware) bei Alternate angucke, liegen die sehr viel darunter.


----------



## mihapiha (6. September 2011)

Ich habe 2 Messgeräte die mir diese Zahlen bestätigen... Ich weiß nicht wie andere testen. Meine Hardware braucht halt soviel. 
Es sind ja allein 17 Lüfter in dem Ding...


----------



## Muschkote (6. September 2011)

@mihapiha

Du solltest mal versuchen die CPU nur mit "11" Kernen falten zu lassen. (1 Kern würde ich für die Karten freihalten)
Das sollte den ppd Ausstoß der CPU deutlich erhöhen.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (6. September 2011)

Bin ich der einzige der keine SMP WUs übertragen kann ? Server scheint down zu sein -.-


----------



## RG Now66 (6. September 2011)

Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> Bin ich der einzige der keine SMP WUs übertragen kann ? Server scheint down zu sein -.-


 
Nöö du bist nicht der einzige ich bin auch betroffen


----------



## mihapiha (6. September 2011)

Ich lasse üblicherweise für jede GPU einen Thread übrig. Aber ich möchte auch hinsichtlich SMP nicht meine PPD maximieren sondern mit den GPUs. 
Wäre mir die SMP wichtig würde ich zumindest den -bigadv tag lassen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. September 2011)

mihapiha schrieb:


> Ich habe Wasserkühlung mein Freund... Siehe Signatur #1.
> Und für Wakü ist das nicht so ideal. 55°C ist eigentlich die Obergrenze.
> Und für die Wassertemperatur sind es 40°C. Und bei mir ist es 42°C Wasser-Temperatur.


42° an der kühlsten oder wärmsten Stelle des Kreislaufs?

Wen es die wärmste Stelle ist würd ich mir eventuell überlegen einen 2.Kreislauf einzubauen. Günstige Variante wäre vom Radiator aus einfach eine zweite Leitung legen, so im Sinne wie ich meine beiden Systeme kühle mit nur einem Mora (siehe Signatur).


----------



## Thosch (6. September 2011)

Also bei mir hats 3min gewerkelt (4 o.5 Überm.-versuche 15:11-15:14 UTC) und dann ist die rüber gegangen. Hat auch schon die nächste (normale) SMP-WU am Wickel.


----------



## Bumblebee (6. September 2011)

Thosch schrieb:


> Also bei mir hats 3min gewerkelt (4 o.5 Überm.-versuche 15:11-15:14 UTC) und dann ist die rüber gegangen.



Nope - leider nicht bei mir


----------



## T0M@0 (6. September 2011)

mihapiha schrieb:


> Außerdem takten die Karten nicht
> mehr hoch nach einer gewissen Zeit, wenn ich irgendwas an den Stock Einstellungen ändere... Vielleicht hat sonst schon jemand
> ein ähnliches Problem gehabt...


 
Das Problem hast nicht nur du, ist ein Treiberproblem siehe:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...kt-wird-nicht-mehr-nach-falten-angehoben.html


Hab es Nvidia gemeldet.

sofern du die clients nicht beendest ist alles OK, solltest du sie doch mal beenden musst du neustarten, oder die GraKas im Gerätemanager deaktivieren/aktivieren. Das Problem tritt nur auf wenn man over/underclockt...


----------



## mihapiha (6. September 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> 42° an der kühlsten oder wärmsten Stelle des Kreislaufs?
> 
> Wen  es die wärmste Stelle ist würd ich mir eventuell überlegen einen  2.Kreislauf einzubauen. Günstige Variante wäre vom Radiator aus einfach  eine zweite Leitung legen, so im Sinne wie ich meine beiden Systeme  kühle mit nur einem Mora (siehe Signatur).


 
Bitte siehe Signatur-Rechner #1 (links) und schau in die HD-Galerie. Du wirst feststellen das meine 
CPU in einem zweiten Kreislauf ist. Nur die 4 GPUs sind in einem Kreislauf mit einer Liang DDC Pumpe
und einem Mora 3 mit vier 180x180x32mm Lüftern. Das reicht locker @ 1500 rpm. Zur Zeit ist nur 
die Raumtemperatur sehr hoch. Ich lebe in Graz, und die Stadt liegt in einem Becken mit relativ wenig
bis keinem Wind. Durch das falten erhitzt sich der Raum also zunehmend.

Deswegen ist es zur Zeit problematisch. Bei 22°C Raumtemperatur sehe ich die 45°C GPU Temp nur
im Ausnahmefall. Bei 19°C (im Winter) komme ich auf keine 45°C selbst mit den Lüftern auf 700 rpm



T0M@0 schrieb:


> Das Problem hast nicht nur du, ist ein Treiberproblem siehe:
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...kt-wird-nicht-mehr-nach-falten-angehoben.html
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist gut. Ich werde mir den Link zu Herzen nehmen, und werde mal schauen wie man das beheben 
kann. Danke für die Hilfe. Ich habe zuvor immer SMPs gefaltet. Zum Teil weil es mehr PPD gab, aber 
eigentlich weil deswegen mein PC leiser war und viel viel weniger Strom verbraucht hat. SMP2 falten 
heißt "nur" 550W bei 4,27 GHz auf einem Core i7 980X mit 12 threads....

Ich will aber versuchen mehr mit den GPUs zu falten, weil es Standford braucht, und weil man mit den
SMPs so viele Punkte verliert wenn man nicht 24/7 faltet. Deswegen ist nur meine Faltfarm auf SMPs 
ausgerichtet...


----------



## T0M@0 (6. September 2011)

du musst nicht den ganzen Thread durchlesen, hier mögliche Lösungen:

1. Nvidia behebt den BUG (ist leider noch nicht so weit)
2. KEIN OC
3. den alten Treiber 266.58 verwenden (hat den BUG noch nicht)
4. Wenn manuelles OC, dann die FaH Clients NICHT beenden, wenn doch dann:
5. neustarten, oder:
6. GraKas im Gerätemanager deaktivieren/aktivieren (dann OC wieder aktivieren, falls gewünscht)

mehr hab ich noch nicht herausgefunden


----------



## mihapiha (6. September 2011)

Danke. Ich werde es beim aktuellen Treiber dann belassen. Immerhin ist dass noch immer
mein Spiele-Rechner, und nicht eine Falt-Farm.  Ganz einfach, nicht übertakten. Ich werde
mich daran halten!


----------



## Wolvie (6. September 2011)

Seit 4h kein Erfolg beim Hochladen der SMP WU......


----------



## T0M@0 (6. September 2011)

Bei mir hängt auch noch eine wu in der Leitung


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. September 2011)

@mihapiha: Sieht toll aus dein Spielerechner. 

Muss man sich anmelden um die HD-Bilder betrachten zu können? 
Meine beiden Rechner weigern sich die HD-Bilder anzuzeigen und ich seh jetzt leider nur die Vorschaubilder. 


Ps: Und ein weiterer Ort an den ich nie hinziehen werde > bin Schnell-


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (6. September 2011)

Seit ich das Tablet habe, bin ich nicht mehr so oft am PC. Zumindest das SMP-Falten sollte ich vielleicht aufgeben, weil es schwer ist, die Deadlines einzuhalten.
PC einfach laufen lassen ist nicht. Abwärme und Lüfterlärm nerven und meine Mutter würde mir wegen den Stromkosten den Kopf abhacken.


----------



## tomas2 (6. September 2011)

Ich wollte nur mal meinen Senf dazugeben was ich von dem Punktesystem bei Fah halte.
Für ich sind die Punkte als Motivation überaus wichtig, auch wenn das vielleicht doof oder oberflächlich klingen mag. 
Ich liebe seit kindesbeinen den Wettbewerb und das Messen mit anderen Leuten (Rechnerfarmen) 
Auch cool finde ich die Statistik-Webpage von extremeoverclocking.com, da kann man soviel Information interpretieren.
Mein erstes Ziel wird es sein in die Top 20 Producer aufzusteigen. Dann mal weiterschauen.

Nebenbei ist es auch noch für einen guten Zweck. Das legitimiert dann auch die hohen Stromkosten gegenüber dem eigenen Gewissen (und auch gegenüber der Freundin). Da ich kein WWF, Greenpeace oder sonstiges Wohltätervereins-Mitglied bin und auch sonst nie was spende, kommt Folding@Home gerade recht.
Zudem kann ich ebenfalls wieder gegenüber meinem Gewissen den krankhaften Trieb nach extremer Hardware rechtfertigen und so meinem Bastelhobby frönen.

Ihr seht was ich doch für ein egoistischer Falter bin - und trotzdem ist es besser als wenn ich nicht falten würde. Den Typen aus Stanford ist es eh egal weshalb ich falte, für die zählt nur dass wieder ein bisschen Arbeit von einem Spender erledigt wurde.

P.S: Nicht alles ganz so ernst gemeint aber wollte halt einfach ein paar "selbstkritische" Gedanken loswerden. 
Zudem habe ich wie die meisten auch in der eigenen Verwandtschaft Verluste durch Krebserkrankung zu beklagen.
Mein Onkel starb letztes Jahr an einem Glioblastom (Hirntumor), ebenso letztes Jahr meine Grossmutter (Leukämie) und vor einiger Zeit Grossvater (unter anderem Magenkrebs).


----------



## mihapiha (6. September 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @mihapiha: Sieht toll aus dein Spielerechner.
> 
> Muss man sich anmelden um die HD-Bilder betrachten zu können?
> Meine beiden Rechner weigern sich die HD-Bilder anzuzeigen und ich seh jetzt leider nur die Vorschaubilder.


 
Meines Wissens nicht. Ich habe mich abgemeldet und habe normal Zugang zu den Bildern....
Kann jemand anderes noch dies bestätigen bzw. widerlegen? 

Bekomme übrigens auch keine SMP2 WUs... Kann auch nicht uploaden. Der Standford Server hat Probleme


----------



## Uwe64LE (6. September 2011)

Onimicha schrieb:


> warum ein kleines Team weiterführen, wenns zusammen besser funktioniert   -
> Die persönlichen Stats gehen bei Stanford ja nicht verloren 
> Wozu hunderte kleiner Teams, wenn ein Team doch schon so weit in die Weltspitze vorgerückt ist.



Das Thema ist zwar schon fast abgehakt, aber ich muss doch noch ein paar Sätze dazu schreiben.
Ich befinde mich in einer ähnlichen Situation - habe für ein anderes, kleineres team inzwischen über 7 Millionen Punkte gefaltet,
dieses team mit aufgebaut und viel Arbeit in das Projekt investiert.
Leider entwickelt sich das Ganze nicht wie erhofft und ich hab mir schon öfter die Frage gestellt, ob ich nicht das team wechsle.
Ich befürchte aber, dass ich damit dem anderen team großen Schaden zufüge, wenn nicht gar den "Todesstoß" zufüge.

Warum werden solche teams weiter geführt? Ganz einfach: weil sie sowas wie "Heimat" sind, weil immer ein Umfeld dahinter steht.
Meistens treibt man sich ja schon jahrelang in einem Forum oder einer anderen Gemeinschaft rum, die durch das folding team repräsentiert wird.

Ich lese gerne hier "bei euch" und habe auch schon viele Anregungen mitgenommen, aber im Moment würde ich es als Verrat empfinden,
wenn ich meine Punkte hier beisteuern würde. Ist ne echte Zwickmühle.


----------



## Onimicha (7. September 2011)

Uwe64LE schrieb:
			
		

> .....
> Ich befürchte aber, dass ich damit dem anderen team großen Schaden zufüge, wenn nicht gar den "Todesstoß" zufüge.
> 
> Warum werden solche teams weiter geführt? Ganz einfach: weil sie sowas wie "Heimat" sind, weil immer ein Umfeld dahinter steht.
> ...



Klar ist alles nachvollziehbar, das mit den heimeligen Gefühlen und mit dem investierten Herzblut.  Und andere möchte man ja auch partou nicht demotivieren.
Eine Lösung wäre eventuell wenn das gesamte Team umschwenkt, wenn's denn eine kleine Gruppe ist, hier einen Konsens zu finden ist ja auch nicht gerade einfach  - eventuell geht's anderen im Team ja ähnlich und die würde auch gerne "an einem starken Strang mitziehn"  Ansprechen kann man sowas ja mal ohne dass das gleich Panik ausbricht und den Stand der Dinge im Team einfachmal abholen  !?!  Verfolgt ihr ein Ziel als Team oder ist es eher eine Gemeinschaft die für sich so komplett und gut ist (wenn ich das so recht verstanden hab') ?
Ehrlich, wir freun uns natürlich über jeden Zuwachs !! Also überlegt mal ob ihr bei uns 'was für euer Team gewinnen oder etwas dadurch verlieren würdet.


----------



## shorty71 (7. September 2011)

Das HW-Luxx und das ComputerBase Team haben sich auch vereinigt, fand vorher ne Umfrage statt und die meisten haben sich dafür entschieden.


----------



## Thosch (7. September 2011)

mihapiha schrieb:


> ... Kann auch nicht uploaden. Der Standford Server hat Probleme


 Bei mi hats auch derer 3 Anläufe gedauert bis er die WU übermittelt hatte. Zwischenzeitlich hat er schon wieder eine neue angefangen und wärenddessen 2x den Versuch gewagt zu übermitteln.  
Grundsätzlich sind wir offen mit anderen Teams zu fusionieren. Und auch hier ist es wie eine Familie, sogar mit Treffen bei versch. Events. Und Hilfe holen sich einige schon immer hier auch wenn sie nicht in unserem Team falten. Schneller als mit einem Beitritt kann man wohl nicht unter die besten 20 der Welt kommen.


----------



## Bagui (7. September 2011)

Na es wäre doch cool wenn ein paar gute Falter aus nem anderen Team zu uns stoßen würden. 
Grad wenn manche von denen ziemlich hohe Punkzahlen erzielen könnte es unser Team eventuell nach vorne katapultieren. 

Aber ich find unsere Community auch ziemlich angenehm. Von daher Uwe wenn ihr mit mehreren mit hierher kommt denke ich sollte doch dieser Heimatliche Gedanke immer noch bleiben


----------



## Bumblebee (7. September 2011)

Nachdem das Thema nach wie vor aktuell bleibt bei euch steuere ich auch nochmal ein paar Gedanken dazu bei



shorty71 schrieb:


> Das HW-Luxx und das ComputerBase Team haben sich auch vereinigt, fand vorher ne Umfrage statt und die meisten haben sich dafür entschieden.



Das ist richtig; die "älteren" unter uns wissen auch, dass wir ebenfalls angefragt wurden ob wir den beiden Team's einen neuen Hafen bieten wollen
Und genau da (in der damaligen Diskussion darüber) liegt auch ein möglicher Haken

Es ist/wäre absolut entscheidend, dass "die Neuen" eben nicht die Neuen wären
- die Anderen - die, die doch nur durch die Hintertür reingerutscht sind
- die, die nun von uns provitieren und "zum Nulltarif" plötzlich im deutschen Topteam sind
- die unverdient von unserer harten Arbeit ... etc.

Ihr versteht bestimmt worauf ich hinaus will
Der (durchaus vorhandene und auch erwünschte) Sportsgeist darf dann nicht überschwappen und zum Anlass für Neid werden

Trotz all dem Messen und dem Wettbewerb dürfen wir *nie* das eigentliche Ziel vergessen - die Unterstützung der Forschung
Wenn wir dazu bereit sind dann können wir auch mit anderen Team's "fusionieren"
Aus der Erfahrung heraus weiss ich auch - je kleiner das Team das wir eingliedern desto problemloser geht es vonstatten

Also - für mich ganz persönlich - ich begrüsse alle neuen Mitglieder/Team's die zu uns kommen
Aber ich habe auch nichts gegen PPD die nicht auf unser Konto gebucht werden 

.. ich habe fertig ..


----------



## Henninges (7. September 2011)

/sign @ bee...

ich halte jetzt mal in erster linie nix von "hochzeiten" in diesem sinne...warum ganze teams verschmelzen ? 
"der weg ist das ziel"...nicht die grösse eines teams entscheidet, sondern, das team überhaupt...

gerade wir 70335er sind ein wenig gebeutelt, was die anerkennung durch unsere namensgeber angeht...und, ja, auch ich habe schonmal auf irgendeiner dieser 1799 seiten gepostet, ein eigenes team zu gründen, etc.

letztendlich bleiben wir aber doch alle hier, wir sind, was wir sind, *70335er forever !*

meine fresse...wie "heroisch"...


----------



## Wolvie (7. September 2011)

Ich komme vom HW-Luxx/ComputerBase-Team, habe dort ca. 200k Punkte gelassen. 
Der Grund warum ich hier her gewechselt bin ist der, das dort in Sachen Falten eg nichts wirklich los ist...
Hier hingegen stept der Bär, wenn man das so sagen kann.


----------



## Bumblebee (7. September 2011)

Wolvie schrieb:


> Hier hingegen stept der Bär, wenn man das so sagen kann.



Da hast du wohl recht - wir sind (mehrheitlich) alles extreme "Bärenstepper"


----------



## mihapiha (7. September 2011)

Meine Falt-Zahlen für dieses Forum sind nun auch rot! 
mihapiha - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

Hier einen Blick auf die heutigen hohen Temperaturen. Raum-Temp circa 26°C und draußen ist es heute recht schwül und heiß.
Das heißt relativ wenig wird gefaltet wie schon gestern!


----------



## Bagui (7. September 2011)

26k mit der CPU 
net schlecht
Was du an Punkte machen kannst ist echt net schlecht

70335 rockt auf jeden Fall!!!


----------



## mihapiha (7. September 2011)

Die CPU macht mehr als das. Immerhin bin ich jetzt nur auf 4.27 GHz. Außerdem falte ich mit nur 8 Threads und ohne -bigadv!


----------



## Bagui (7. September 2011)

Ich meine nur es ist trotzdem ziemlich beeindruckend. 
Dein Rechner sieht generell ziemlich geil aus. Hab mir die Pics im Sys angeschaut. 
Was machst du mit dem Ding außer zocken und ab und zu falten???

Woher du das Geld dafür hast frag ich lieber nicht 
Aber die Hardware würde ich sofort nehmen


----------



## mihapiha (7. September 2011)

Der PC ist für mich multifunktional. Er wird für alles möglich genutzt. Wenn der dir so gut gefällt lass mir ein paar PdM Punkte da!
Ich hoffe diesen Monat gewinnen zu können. So gute Chancen hatte ich noch nie, und die will ich ausnutzen. Aber eigentlich ist dieser
PC nur als Hobby-Rechner gedacht, auch wenn ich ihn ab und zu zum Arbeiten verwende. Ich habe auch eine halbe Ewigkeit gebraucht
in zusammen zu bauen, da ich so oft Probleme mit ihm hatte. Aber jetzt funktioniert er so schön und ich genieße es nur. Verkaufen
würde ich ihn für ein faires Angebot jedoch sofort. Ich habe nämlich mehr Spaß am Basteln als an der Verwendung des Endproduktes.
Wenn du also jemanden kennst der so einen Rechner haben will, solle er mich kontaktieren!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. September 2011)

mihapiha schrieb:


> Meines Wissens nicht. Ich habe mich abgemeldet und habe normal Zugang zu den Bildern....
> Kann jemand anderes noch dies bestätigen bzw. widerlegen?


Jetzt funktionierts, seltsam.


----------



## mihapiha (7. September 2011)

Hauptsache das es jetzt funktioniert, nicht war?
Könnte es sein das du zuvor nicht lange genug gewartet hast? 
Die Bilder sind so 2MB groß ...


----------



## The Ian (7. September 2011)

mihapiha schrieb:


> Ich habe nämlich mehr Spaß am Basteln als an der Verwendung des Endproduktes.


 
ja so ist es bei mir auch...bastel gerne an fremden rum bis es funktioniert^^


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. September 2011)

mihapiha schrieb:


> Hauptsache das es jetzt funktioniert, nicht war?
> Könnte es sein das du zuvor nicht lange genug gewartet hast?
> Die Bilder sind so 2MB groß ...


2MB sind doch ne Pagatellgrösse, also kaum der Rede wert. 

Heute als ich die Bilder anklickte ging es 3s und sie wurden angezeigt > gestern passiert auch nach 30s nichts und auch neues anklicken nicht.

Ich frag mich langsam echt ob mein Wlan/Modem/Router in seinen letzten Atemzügen ist, hatte in der Vergangenheit immer wieder mal Verbindungsprobleme, jetzt momentan auch wieder.


----------



## HomieStylez (7. September 2011)

Ich falte seit wenigen Tagen auch wieder ab und zu...
Die Temperaturen stören sehr.
Der Cpu Client funzt immer noch nicht so richtig.
Aber die GPU produziert schon genug Abwärme, 60°...
Mein Zimmer gleicht einer Sauna..


----------



## Schmidde (7. September 2011)

60° sind doch noch i.O. für den Faltbetrieb 
Aktuell hat meine 75° bei 23°C Zimmertemperatur! Als es bei uns draußen 30°+ hatte schwitzte meine GPU weit jenseits der 80°, und ich ebenfalls in meinem Zimmer 


Ich hoff auch das ich demnächst mal so ein Strommessgerät für die Steckdose finde, dann wird bei mir auch 24/7 CPU gefaltet, akutell lässt das der Hausherr nicht zu (Stromrechnung)  
Blöd Markt und das Lädelchen hinter´m Jupiter hab ich schon abgeklappert, aber nichts gefunden. Mal noch diverse Baumärkte absuchen...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. September 2011)

Schmidde schrieb:


> Ich hoff auch das ich demnächst mal so ein Strommessgerät für die Steckdose finde, dann wird bei mir auch 24/7 CPU gefaltet, akutell lässt das der Hausherr nicht zu (Stromrechnung)
> Blöd Markt und das Lädelchen hinter´m Jupiter hab ich schon abgeklappert, aber nichts gefunden. Mal noch diverse Baumärkte absuchen...


Guckst du hier: Energiekosten-Messgeräte | Energiekosten-Erfassung - im Conrad Online Shop günstig kaufen

Sehr empfehlenswert wegen seiner hohen Genauigkeit auch bei sehr kleinen Verbräuchen ist das Gerät: VOLTCRAFT® Energy Check 3000 Energiekosten-Messgerät, Speicherfunktion mit Langzeitüberwachung LCD 0,001 - 9999 kWh 237... im Conrad Online Shop 

Grosses Modell von meiner Empfehlung kriegt in Test's immer sehr gute Noten: http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/125331/ENERGIEKOSTENMESSGENERGY-MONITOR-3000/1114014&ref=list


----------



## Bagui (8. September 2011)

meier genau das gleiche habe ich auch gerade gesucht, ohne hier reingeschaut zu haben. 
Wollte auch ma wissen wie es mit dem tollen Stromverbrauch hier aussieht. Bei beiden Rechnern versteht sich.


----------



## TEAM_70335 (8. September 2011)

Morgen Kinners,

mir ist auf FB langweilich...
wollte mal wissen wie ich dieses Laggen wech bekomme wenn der GPUdrei an ist..

Grüße
der alte haudegen Runé


----------



## Bumblebee (8. September 2011)

Sehr innovative Namenswahl - du "Ex-Runé" 

Sobald ich deine Frage verstehe werde ich sie auch beantworten


----------



## acer86 (8. September 2011)

TEAM_70335 schrieb:


> Morgen Kinners,
> 
> mir ist auf FB langweilich...
> wollte mal wissen wie ich dieses Laggen wech bekomme wenn der GPUdrei an ist..
> ...





Dieses Laggen hab ich auch seit einiger zeit bei mein PC, leider ist es immer schlimmer geworden und mittlerweile so schlimm das man nix mehr an klicken kan sobald der gpu 3 client läuft, 

der Übeltäter ist bei mir aber schon ausgemacht, es liegt an den MB die Spannungswandler pfeifen auf den letzten Loch


----------



## Thosch (8. September 2011)

Hängt das nicht damit zusammen das die Browsers jetzt verstärkt auf die Rechenkraft der GraKas zugreifen ? Und konnte man das denen nicht irgendw. "austreiben" ?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. September 2011)

Thosch schrieb:


> Hängt das nicht damit zusammen das die Browsers jetzt verstärkt auf die Rechenkraft der GraKas zugreifen ? Und konnte man das denen nicht irgendw. "austreiben" ?


Kann man ihm zu 90% austreiben > Internetoptionen > Erweitert und da ist irgendwo die Option "Grafikkarte-Rechenleistung verwenden" zu deaktivieren. Genauer Namen kann ich dir momentan nicht sagen, da hier in der Firma der IE8 installiert ist. 
Beim Firefox gehts auch, aber da ich ihn nicht verwende weiss ich nicht wo.


----------



## TEAM_70335 (8. September 2011)

achso mit dem Namen möchte ich sagen, dass ich nur wegen euch wieder hier bin!!! 7_0_3_3_5 rulz the folding World!

Es geht mir nicht nur um den Browser alle Programme brauche länger zum öffnen, Fenster lassen sich nur extrem schwierig verschieben, selbst Aimp2 lässt sich nur mit großer Schwierigkeit hin und her bewegen..fühle mich zum Teil an die gute alte Win98 Zeit erinnert..


----------



## Bagui (8. September 2011)

Denk doch mal logisch. Du belastest die GPU(vielleicht auch die CPU) zu fast 100 oder sogar zu 100%, woher soll er dann noch die Kraft nehmen irgendwas anderes zu berechnen. Also meiner Meinung nach, verbessert mich wenn ich falsch liege


----------



## Thosch (8. September 2011)

Also bei der HW-Auslastung die die Clients verursachen wäre alles andere als Laggen schon eine Kontrolle wert.


----------



## TEAM_70335 (8. September 2011)

normalerweise sollte die Belastung nicht so hoch sein. so kenne ich das vom GPU2 für ATI der hat auch nicht so gezickt..und dieses Phänomen ist nur da wenn der GPU3 an ist..unabhängich vom SMP2


----------



## Bumblebee (8. September 2011)

TEAM_70335 schrieb:


> normalerweise sollte die Belastung nicht so hoch sein. so kenne ich das vom GPU2 für ATI der hat auch nicht so gezickt..und dieses Phänomen ist nur da wenn der GPU3 an ist..unabhängich vom SMP2


 
Inzwischen habe auch ich begriffen worum es geht 
Mach mich noch schnell schlau von was für Hardware wir reden
Was ich schon mal sagen kann:
Der GPU3-Client braucht leicht mehr CPU-Power als der GPU2er
Allerdings habe ich bei *keinem* meiner Systeme mit (üblicherweise 2) GPU3* plus* SMP2 die von dir beschriebenen Probleme
Möglicherweise ist einfach die GraKa zu schwach - schaum mer mal


----------



## TEAM_70335 (8. September 2011)

ist eine GTX560Ti zu schwach?

diese macht 14 kppd und smp2 macht grade im moment 18 kppd(i7@4,0 ghz)...ich glaube es ist ein Prioritätsproblem. da das Falten im 3d Modus abläuft und die 2d Prozesse mal gekonnt ignoriert werden..


----------



## Bumblebee (8. September 2011)

TEAM_70335 schrieb:


> ist eine GTX560Ti zu schwach?



Definitiv nein - ist sie nicht



TEAM_70335 schrieb:


> diese macht 14 kppd *<== guter Wert*
> und smp2 macht grade im moment 18 kppd(i7@4,0 ghz) *<== geht so; ist wohl non BIG; dann geht's *
> ...ich glaube es ist ein Prioritätsproblem. da das Falten im 3d Modus abläuft und die 2d Prozesse mal gekonnt ignoriert werden..



... könnte sein - wieviele % ist die Auslastung der CPU und der GPU??
Schwankt der Wert allenfalls wenn du "browserst"??
Laufen andere "CPU-Lasten" nebenher mit??


----------



## TEAM_70335 (8. September 2011)

Welche Auslastung? die zugewiesene in der cfg? die in der cfg ist bei beiden 100 %...das Problem ist auch da wenn SMP2 nicht faltet..


----------



## Bumblebee (8. September 2011)

TEAM_70335 schrieb:


> Welche Auslastung? die zugewiesene in der cfg? die in der cfg ist bei beiden 100 %...das Problem ist auch da wenn SMP2 nicht faltet..



Ja, ist soweit klar
Aber sag doch mal wie *hoch die Auslastung ist* wenn nur die 560Ti an einer GPU3 faltet
Was sagt der Task-Manager von Windoof über die CPU-Auslastung??


----------



## TEAM_70335 (8. September 2011)

GPU@99% lt. EVGA Precision
CPU@0 - 4 % Gesamtauslastung
CPU@0 - 1 % Nur die FahCore_15.exe


----------



## Schmidde (8. September 2011)

Die Ruckler unter Windows und im Browser hab ich auch, vor allem bei den Aero Elementen.

Seltsamerweise hab ich das aber nur wenn die Karte @ Stock läuft (also 800MHz bei 1V bei mir) 
Sobald ich sie übertakte (zb 890MHz) läuft alles komplett flüssig, allerdings macht die GPU dann nur marginal mehr Punkte, im Schnitt nur 800-900 Punkte  Hab sie aber bis jetzt auch nur einmal übertaktet falten lassen, von dem her weis ich nicht ob das nur Ausnamefall war.


----------



## Thosch (8. September 2011)

Also diese "Schwergängigkeit" oder Lags hab ich auch sobald ich den Bowser oder andere PRGs wie GPU- o. CPU-Z starte. Gibt sich aber sobald die laufen. Dann fällt nur diese "Trägheit" auf, Lag sind dann eigendl. keine. Könnte es mit der Priorität im Taskmanager zu tun haben ? Das die Fah-EXEn höher Prior. haben ? Konnte man das nicht auch bei Inst. einstellen/-geben ?


----------



## mihapiha (8. September 2011)

Ich bekomme auf meiner Falt-Farm keine -bigadv WUs mehr. 
Ich versuche es mal ohne -advmethods. Hat jemand ähnliche Probleme?


----------



## T0M@0 (8. September 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Inzwischen habe auch ich begriffen worum es geht
> Mach mich noch schnell schlau von was für Hardware wir reden
> Was ich schon mal sagen kann:
> Der GPU3-Client braucht leicht mehr CPU-Power als der GPU2er
> ...


 
Ich habe die Probleme auch schon immer und dachte es ist normal 

Betrifft bei mir auch nicht nur den Browser... im Explorer scrollen oder Fenster verschieben ruckelt teilweise wie sau

2x GTX460 (eine ist momentan aber eingeschickt)
1x Ohenom 2 x6

Aero ist aus


----------



## TEAM_70335 (8. September 2011)

ich habs doch gewusst ist nicht normal...taja da kommt ein Rune daher und muss wieda allet uffklärn..


----------



## Bagui (8. September 2011)

Wie siehts mit Videos auf Youtube oder via Media oder VLC Player aus?
Hast du dort auch die ruckler?
Also daher kenn ich des bzw auch beim scrollen her


----------



## Schmidde (8. September 2011)

Youtube Videos ruckeln bei mir nicht.
Andere (mit VLC o.ä. abgespielt) dagegen schon ein wenig, zwar nicht viel aber man merkt das es nicht so flüssig läuft wie im nicht-falt betrieb


----------



## T0M@0 (8. September 2011)

Videos ruckeln bei mir nicht...


----------



## TEAM_70335 (8. September 2011)

bei mir schon..


----------



## davidof2001 (8. September 2011)

Bei mir ruckelt gar nichts. Egal welcher Client.

Aber mal eine andere Frage. Ich habe noch 3 Core2Duo am laufen und diese bekommen seit geraumer Zeit immer nur 2 untersciedliche Projekte zugewiesen. Entweder Projekt 11020 oder 11021. Andere kommen da nicht mehr rauf. 
Gibt es seitens Stanford irgendwelche Einschränkungen für die 2 Kerner?


----------



## Bumblebee (8. September 2011)

Das hängt kaum mit deinen Core2Duo zusammen
Ich hatte die auch schon auf dem Q6600


----------



## mihapiha (8. September 2011)

-advmethods im SMP heißt zur Zeit kleine WUs. Daher -advmethods deaktivieren wenn man max Punkte haben will


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. September 2011)

Mein 1090T hat wieder mal ne Bseudo-BigWU (P6040) an der Hacke > ~22h-Faltzeit für 8'814Punkte.


----------



## davidof2001 (8. September 2011)

Weil diese Beide nur noch kommen. Seit bestimmt schon einem Monat. Ich hab jetzt mal bei einem -advmethods raus genommen.

Übrigens klappt es wunderbar die Client als Dienst beim Windowsstart auszuführen. Hat man keine Fenster weiter aufm Bildschirm und kann ganz normal arbeiten. 
Das nur mal so nebenbei.


----------



## The Ian (9. September 2011)

rune...kommt mir das nur so vor oder faltest du immer dann, wenn ich dran bin dich zu überholen oder überholt habe??


----------



## TEAM_70335 (9. September 2011)

eigentlich ist es Zufall...aber trotzdem immer wieder das gleiche Spiel..


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. September 2011)

@Sven: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

zurück.


----------



## TEAM_70335 (9. September 2011)

ich habe mich eigentlich nur wegen na Frage registriert(die noch nicht geklärt ist)
...aber ist auch ganz schön wieder hier rum zu streunen..


----------



## tomas2 (10. September 2011)

Ich habe seit ca. 24 Stunden meinen V7 client auf "client-type" "bigadv" umgestellt.
Ich kriege aber immer noch normale WU's.
Habe ich was falsch gemacht oder kann es sein dass es manchmal gar keine Big's mehr gibt?


----------



## Schmicki (10. September 2011)

tomas2 schrieb:


> Habe ich was falsch gemacht oder kann es sein dass es manchmal gar keine Big's mehr gibt?



Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du nichts falsch gemacht hast. Es liegt an den Servern von Stanford. Es sind ausgerechnet die Server down, die die BIG-WUs bereit stellen. Da wir ja jetzt Wochenende haben, rechne ich vor Montag mit keiner BIG-WU. Mein Goliath zieht sich auch nur die normalen SMP-WUs. Einfach abwarten und Tee trinken, diese Methode hat sich schon bei vielen Serverproblemen als sehr effektiv erwiesen! 

Hier noch die Quelle bezüglich Serverprobleme.


----------



## acer86 (11. September 2011)

ich könnt schon wieder 

da lässt man den PC mal alleine und was macht er, schrottet die 7xxx Wu bei 97%  

keine punkte aber zumindest die wu wurde hoch geladen.


----------



## Bumblebee (11. September 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> ich könnt schon wieder


 
Das wird dir kein Trost sein aber...
ich  auch

Da gehe ich - wie jeden Morgen wenn ich in "Castle Bumblestein" bin - durch die Räume und gucke alles durch...

Bezugnehmend auf http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/folding-home-pcgh-team-70335/131329-meine-falter.html

- *erste Kiste* steht stromlos das; lässt sich nicht mehr booten;  warum; keine Zeit zum Nachschauen  

Bezugnehmend auf http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...i-formula-im-pcghx-check-der-faltertraum.html
- Computer steht stromlos da; mein Sohn ist wohl gestern abend über das Kabel gestolpert; wieder eingesteckt; läuft; halben Tag falten verloren 

Die einzige GTX550Ti (in einem offenen Testsystem) hat (nach wochenlangem problemlosem Falten) über Nacht WU beendet; nicht geschickt; aufgehängt 

Reboot; "kenn ich nicht,mag ich nicht, lieb ich nicht" - Resultat gehimmelt; neuen Core geholt "kenn ich nicht,mag ich nicht, lieb ich nicht" -mag nicht mehr falten
Erst durch das (wochenlang nicht nötige) Einfügen von der flag "-forcegpu nvidia_fermi" faltet sie nun wieder 

 Alles in Allem bin ich reichlich  - aber das hilft dir wohl auch nicht weiter


----------



## chris1995 (11. September 2011)

Hallo Mitfalter ich bin wieder da aus meinen sommerurlaub:
nun kommen wieder punkte von mir.
Gab es in den letzten 2 wochen irgendwas neues das von bedeutung wäre?
MfG Chris


----------



## Thosch (11. September 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> da lässt man den PC mal alleine und was macht er, schrottet die 7xxx Wu bei 97%
> 
> ...


 Meinst du er hätte es nicht vergeigt wenn du daneben gesessen hättest ... ?


----------



## acer86 (11. September 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Das wird dir kein Trost sein aber...
> ich  auch
> 
> Da gehe ich - wie jeden Morgen wenn ich in "Castle Bumblestein" bin - durch die Räume und gucke alles durch...
> ...



Oh Bumble das hört sich nicht gut an, na ja Hauptsache es läuft alles wieder

@Thosch Möglich, da traut er sich das nicht weil er weiß was ich ihn angedroht habe wen er in mein Beisein noch mal nee Wu schrottet


----------



## Bumblebee (11. September 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> Oh Bumble das hört sich nicht gut an, na ja Hauptsache es läuft alles wieder



Das ist so ja nicht ganz richtig - *erste Kiste* ist tot und bleibt es auch; bis ich mal Zeit finde es zu fixen (wie auch immer)


----------



## mihapiha (11. September 2011)

Gestern wurde von meiner Seite wenig gefaltet. Das hat zwei Gründe: 



Mein System hat sich während meiner Abwesenheit aufgehängt, und ich habe es erst 6 Stunden später gemerkt
Ich habe ein paar neue YouTube Videos gemacht
Wer mag soll einen Blick riskieren:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vq6UfLqQ2Ww

Ich habe getestet was für einen Sinn die PhysX Karte macht.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (11. September 2011)

ohh Bumble mein Beileid! 


mal eine Frage an alle:
*Hat jemand eine Corsair H50 übrig und würde die verkaufen?*

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## TEAM_70335 (11. September 2011)

nö das nciht aber hätte noch ein Bequied Dark Rock Pro C1 hier liegen unbenutzt


----------



## acer86 (11. September 2011)

Hätte noch 2X 360mm Radi´s mit Lüftern anzubieten, oder ein Lc Power 500W Netzteil


----------



## nichtraucher91 (11. September 2011)

Danke Rune und Acer, aber es muss aus Platzgründen im Lian Li Q11 eine H50 sein und extern will ich nicht gehen, zumal ich nur eine CPU (35W) kühlen muss.


----------



## tomas2 (11. September 2011)

So jetzt habe ich doch tatsächlich meine erste Big WU gekriegt (2686). TPF ist 30 Minuten. 
Für mich was neues für euch:


----------



## tomas2 (11. September 2011)

mihapiha schrieb:


> Ich habe getestet was für einen Sinn die PhysX Karte macht.



Alle Achtung für das Video. Auch der Beginn mit dem Kameraschwenk auf deine Hardware ist toll. Sieht irgendwie aus wie etwas ausserirdisches. 
Es scheint bei deiner Konfiguration rund 10 fps mehr zu bringen.

Gibt es eigentlich viele Spiele die PhysX unterstützen? Ich besitze auch nur das Mafia 2 mit PhysX.


----------



## ernei (11. September 2011)

Hi,

Jein.


nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> ohh Bumble mein Beileid!
> 
> 
> mal eine Frage an alle:
> *Hat jemand eine Corsair H50 übrig und würde die verkaufen?*



Ich habe eine Asetek LCLC (baugleich wie H50, die stellen die für Corsair her) in gutem Zustand. Hatte den Stromanschluss auf 5V geändert, mehr war nicht nötig bei meinem 9550.
Wenn Interesse besteht, einfach PN mit Preisidee incl. Versand.

ernei


----------



## mihapiha (11. September 2011)

Ich habe alle drei PhysX Spiele getestet, die ich zur Verfügung hatte. 

Video #1 ist Mafia 2
Video #2 ist Metro 2033
Video #3 ist Batman - Arkham Asylum

Ich nahm an du hättest dir alle drei angesehen...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. September 2011)

@Bumblebee: Mein Beileid für deinen Faltausfall und viel Glück bei der Behandlung deines Faltpatienten. 

@acer86: Nicht drüber aufregen, solange es nur eine einzelne WU ist geht's ja noch. 

Gestern hab ich noch meinen persönlichen Punktetagesrekord im regulären Faltbetrieb aufgestellt: 62'208Punkte.


----------



## mihapiha (11. September 2011)

Wow 62k? Mit was faltest du? Das schafft meine Falt-Farm auch, aber es ist doch sehr bemerkenswert!
16 Kerne @ 2 GHz ist also gleich schnell wie?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. September 2011)

mihapiha schrieb:


> Wow 62k? Mit was faltest du?


Ich falte mit 2 Systemen:
Hauptrechner: 1090T + 2X GTX460 GLH
Faltserver: Celeron SU2300 + GTS450 GLH


----------



## Z28LET (12. September 2011)

So, ich bin aus dem Urlaub zurück.
Jetzt kann ich, nachdem die Temps auch wieder angenehmer sind, wieder mim falten beginnen.


----------



## T0M@0 (12. September 2011)

Juhu!!!! in den top 10


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (12. September 2011)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Juhu!!!! in den top 10


 
gz

mein ziel der top 50 hab ich auch schon erreicht und das nur mit normal smp^^

mfg


----------



## Psycho1996 (12. September 2011)

Und ich lass auch mal wieder ein par Punkte da


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. September 2011)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Juhu!!!! in den top 10


Grats. 

Ist auch mein persönliches Ziel in die Top 10 zu kommen.


----------



## Bumblebee (12. September 2011)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Juhu!!!! in den top 10



Na da sag ich doch


----------



## xX jens Xx (12. September 2011)

Da bei mir (leider) die schule wieder angefangen hat, kann ich leider net mehr 24/7 falten. :/
Ich versuch trozdem so oft wie möglich zu falten!


----------



## Thosch (13. September 2011)

Also die Top10 sind für mich illusorisch. Es sei denn das ca.30 Leutz vor mir schlagartig mit Falten aufhören und ixh die doppelte Menge an Punkten bekomme, dann kö Ausserdem drängeln sich da schon fast ein Dutzend.


----------



## Thosch (13. September 2011)

...sch...ß SmPhone, verschluckt sich und nu steht ein wenig Müll da.


----------



## mihapiha (13. September 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> mihapiha schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wow 62k? Mit was faltest du? Das schafft meine Falt-Farm auch, aber es ist doch sehr bemerkenswert!
> ...


 
Ach so! Ich dachte du hast die 62k mit einer einzelnen SMP CPU WU gemacht. Ich nahm an du faltest mit einem Core i7 2600k auf 4.8 GHz oder so.
Denn so ähnlich schnell müsste die CPU sein, damit sie so viele Punkte mit dem Abschluss einer großen -bigadv WUs erhält. Ich konnte noch nicht 
herausfinden wie hoch die Frequenz mit einem Core i7 980X sein müsste, da meiner immer jenseits davon lief. Ich falte üblicherweise mit 4 GHz
Frequenztakt auf meinem Core i7 980X wobei ich 9 Threads zum Falten von WUs nutze und 3 zum Flalten mit den GPUs. 
Die 980X CPU samt 4 GPUs lasse ich zur Zeit für dieses Forum falten. Wie ihr seht, führt dies zu rund 15k PPD wobei ich eigentlich meinen PC nur 
circa 5 bis 6 Stunden täglich falten lasse...

Ist ja auch was. 150k Punkte waren für dieses Forum in den letzten paar Tagen bisher drin


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. September 2011)

mihapiha schrieb:


> meinem Core i7 980X wobei ich 9 Threads zum Falten von WUs nutze und 3 zum Flalten mit den GPUs.


Nicht ein wenig übertrieben? 
3 Threads für 4 Nvidia-GPU's > sind ja schliesslich keine ATI's, folglich müsste doch ein 1 Thread reichen.


----------



## mihapiha (13. September 2011)

Es hängt ganz stark von der WU ab. Wenn man eine von diesen 925 base-point WUs bekommt (leider weiß ich die Projektnummer nicht) braucht man schon mehr CPU Power...


----------



## ernei (13. September 2011)

Hi



			
				mihapiha schrieb:
			
		

> Es hängt ganz stark von der WU ab. Wenn man eine von diesen 925 base-point WUs bekommt (leider weiß ich die Projektnummer nicht) braucht man schon mehr CPU Power...



Das verstehe ich nicht ganz, wenn Du für diese WU mehr CPU-Power brauchst, wieso faltest Du dann auf 75%?
Bei AMD ok, aber meine GPU v2 belegen im Schnitt 2-3 Prozent von meinen Q6600 (also vielleicht 10% eines Core). Bei meinen GPU v3 habe ich es nicht gesondert betrachtet.
Ich könnte mir höchstens vorstellen das  SMT-Cores hier einen Einfluss haben. Allerdings skalieren bei meinem i7-920 die SMT-Cores sehr gut beim Falten.
Wie hoch ist den die CPU Last Deiner Cores und wie hoch ist der Lehrlauf?


----------



## mihapiha (13. September 2011)

Bei mir hat es sich herausgestellt, dass ich, wenn ich meinen GPUs nicht genügend CPU Power übrig lasse,
sie nicht korrekt belastet werden und ihre PPD enorm fallen. Aber ich muss auch gestehen dass ich schon
längere Zeit dies nicht mehr getestet habe, und daher es sich mittlerweile verändert haben könnte. Ich 
musste mit ProzessLasso ja genau vorschreiben, welcher Thread was macht. Vielleicht ist dass jetzt nicht 
mehr nötig...


----------



## TEAM_70335 (13. September 2011)

ich falte mein i7 auf 100 % und den GPU 3 auf 100 % solln sich doch teilen was über ist
auf meine GPU hat es keinen Einfluss die faltet fröhlich mit ihren 14 kppd vor sich in, nur der SMP schwankt mal hier und da nen bisschen..


----------



## mihapiha (13. September 2011)

Das hängt von den Prioritäten ab. Ob man die GPUs oder die CPU favorisiert. Bei mir stehen halt die GPUs im Vordergrund.
Man muss immer bedenken, dass es sich hier um meinen Spiele-PC handelt, und ich während dem Falten surfe oder den 
PC anders nutze. Ich spiele sogar hier und da Anno 1404. Dann lasse ich halt "nur" 3 GPUs weiter falten... 

Zur Zeit bin ich am Testen, welchen Takt ich erreichen kann, wenn ich mich auf die Außentemperatur anpasse... Zur Zeit
läuft der Test mit 4.324 MHz. Das ist recht beachtlich für einen Core i7 980X.


----------



## ernei (13. September 2011)

Hi,

bei mir sind der CPU Client auf allen Cores mit Ihrer default Prio.
Die GPU Client laufen alle auf "Slightly higher" und sind bei 99% Auslastung.

Es sollte also bei beiden Klientarten die maximale Leistung rauskommen.


----------



## Bumblebee (13. September 2011)

ernei schrieb:


> Hi,
> bei mir sind der CPU Client auf allen Cores mit Ihrer default Prio.
> Die GPU Client laufen alle auf "Slightly higher" und sind bei 99% Auslastung.
> Es sollte also bei beiden Klientarten die maximale Leistung rauskommen.



Der Vollständigkeit halber...
Bei mir laufen alle (CPU und GPU) Clienten auf Ihrer Default-Priorität.
Die CPU hat generell 1 Core weniger "geschaltet" - der ist für die GPU(s)

Dadurch laufen die "Kisten" selten bis nie auf 100% Prozessorauslastung (auch weil ich ja *N_VIDIA*-only falte)


----------



## acer86 (13. September 2011)

mihapiha schrieb:


> Ach so! Ich dachte du hast die 62k mit einer einzelnen SMP CPU WU gemacht. Ich nahm an du faltest mit einem Core i7 2600k auf 4.8 GHz oder so.
> Denn so ähnlich schnell müsste die CPU sein, damit sie so viele Punkte mit dem Abschluss einer großen -bigadv WUs erhält. Ich konnte noch nicht
> herausfinden wie hoch die Frequenz mit einem Core i7 980X sein müsste, da meiner immer jenseits davon lief. Ich falte üblicherweise mit 4 GHz
> Frequenztakt auf meinem Core i7 980X wobei ich 9 Threads zum Falten von WUs nutze und 3 zum Flalten mit den GPUs.
> ...


 

lass dein 980er lieber auf 11 oder besser noch 12 Kernen Bigwu´s falten, hatte auch ein Faltsys. mit 3 Grafikkarten und der Verlust durch die 3 Gpu clients lag bei ca. 3000-4000PPD (mein i7 920 hat 30000PPD gemacht, und ohne GPu´s waren es 33-34000PPD Nach Abschluss ca. 70-74K Punkte vor der Bigwu Umstellung ) Stell ihn lieber wieder auf 11 oder 12 Kerne um du verschenkst wertvolle Rechenpower.


----------



## mihapiha (13. September 2011)

Ich falte keine -bigadv WUs mit meinem Spielerechner, da ich ihn abschalten möchte wann es mir passt. Würde ich 24/7 falten, würde ich dir sofort zustimmen, aber so verliert man gleich mal 10k or 20k Punkte wenn man nur 6 oder 7h pro Tag faltet. Deswegen faltet meine CPU auch nur die kleinen WUs. Für die brauche ich nur 3 bis 4h, und das geht sich immer wieder aus.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. September 2011)

@mihapiha: Ich würde es ausprobieren was passiert wen du mehr Cores für den SMP benutzt, ich vermute in deinem Fall wären 11 das richtige. 

In deinem alten Team ist ja wirklich nicht mehr viel los, mit dir gerade mal 11 aktive Falter.


----------



## TEAM_70335 (13. September 2011)

wo ist Daniel und warum faltet er nicht..


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. September 2011)

TEAM_70335 schrieb:


> wo ist Daniel und warum faltet er nicht..


Immernoch am grossen Hausumbau von der Umzieherei her. 

Er will anfangen mit falten wen sie fertig sind.


----------



## mihapiha (13. September 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @mihapiha: Ich würde es ausprobieren was passiert wen du mehr Cores für den SMP benutzt, ich vermute in deinem Fall wären 11 das richtige.
> 
> In deinem alten Team ist ja wirklich nicht mehr viel los, mit dir gerade mal 11 aktive Falter.


 
Deswegen ist es wichtig dass ich dort weiter falte. Man muss bedenken was für Folgen es hat, wenn ich mich entscheide dort nicht zu falten. 
Aber ich werde den Rat befolgen und nun versuchen mit 11 Threads zu falten


----------



## mattinator (13. September 2011)

Das wäre mal ein "Folding-Schnäppchen" gewesen: MSI Webshop - N450GTS-MD512D5/OC Grafikkarte PCI-E *** Leider schon ausverkauft**** - Schnäppchen .


----------



## Psycho1996 (13. September 2011)

Mal ne ganz verrückte Frage: Hat jemand von euch nen "gefragg´ten" Prozessor rumliegen? Einen neueren "auseinandernehmen" (HS runter...) würde mich mal jucken^^ Nur haben wir in der Firma nur lauffähige und die einzigen toten sind ur-alt Kisten -.-


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. September 2011)

Psycho1996 schrieb:


> Mal ne ganz verrückte Frage: Hat jemand von euch nen "gefragg´ten" Prozessor rumliegen? Einen neueren "auseinandernehmen" (HS runter...) würde mich mal jucken^^ Nur haben wir in der Firma nur lauffähige und die einzigen toten sind ur-alt Kisten -.-


Frag Bumblebee, dem ging leider vor nicht allzulanger Zeit mein zweiter 1090t hoch.


----------



## Psycho1996 (13. September 2011)

Mach ich mal... Hoffentlich hat er den noch... // Was heißt hochgegangen? Zu viel VCore oder WaKü ausgelaufen? (War da nicht iwann mal was?)


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. September 2011)

Der 1090t ging zusammen mit meinem "Kurzschlussboard" an einer Spätfolge meines Wakü-Lecks drauf.


----------



## Bumblebee (13. September 2011)

Weiss echt grad nicht wo ich den habe - ich gucke dann mal - bei Gelegenheit


----------



## Thosch (14. September 2011)

Moin moin. Bei mir häufen sich die Abbrüche/Neuberechnungen von BIG-GPUs. Habe sowas sonst nur seeeehr selten. In den vergangenen 2 Woche dagegen sinds schon derer 6 Mal wo er neu angefangen hat. Kann das noch jemand beaobachten ? Muss ich mir schon vor der nächsten Generation von NV-GraKas gedanken um meine 560Ti machen ? Die läuft ja immerhin im Dauerstress. Das wäre nicht gut wenn die die Hufe hochstrecken wöllte ...


----------



## TEAM_70335 (14. September 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Immernoch am grossen Hausumbau von der Umzieherei her.
> 
> Er will anfangen mit falten wen sie fertig sind.


 aber dann muss er es richtig knacken lassen...hab ihn schon überholt..

mal na Frage, würde es sich aus falttechnischer Sicht lohnen einen Core i7 @ 4,0 ghz gegen einen 1090T zu tauschen? Oder mein zweiter Gedanke, ein Faltserver mit 890GX oder 880G und nem 400w NT mit nem BQ Dark Rock Pro C1 druff(die Teile habe ich eh schon hier liegen) und ich müsste dafür grade mal 215 € ausgeben, na sag mal wie "günstich" ist das denn...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. September 2011)

TEAM_70335 schrieb:


> mal na Frage, würde es sich aus falttechnischer Sicht lohnen einen Core i7 @ 4,0 ghz gegen einen 1090T zu tauschen? Oder mein zweiter Gedanke, ein Faltserver mit 890GX oder 880G und nem 400w NT mit nem BQ Dark Rock Pro C1 druff(die Teile habe ich eh schon hier liegen) und ich müsste dafür grade mal 215 € ausgeben, na sag mal wie "günstich" ist das denn...


Wenn ich hier so schaue, würd ich sagen behalt den i7 und bau einen Faltserver. 

Wen du einen 1090t willst und warten kannst, bei mir wird mein 1090t frei sobald der Bulli kommt. 


@Thosch: Hört sich so an als wird deine 560ti zu warm (wahrscheinlich die SpaWa's) > entweder Taktraten runterschrauben oder normale WU's falten.


----------



## davidof2001 (14. September 2011)

War es nicht so, dass bei den BIG-GPU WUs lediglich die Grakas mit GF110 effektiv sind wegen mehr Wärme und Stromverbrauch. 
Ich habe schon öfter gelesen dass mit dem GF114 keine wirkliche Steigerung der PPD drin war. Bei mir hingegen ist es um 2500 PPD gestiegen ohne OC. 
Vielleicht sind die auch noch nicht ausgereift die WUs.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (14. September 2011)

Bei mir bringen die BIG-GPU WUs in erster Linie eine Entlastung der CPU , der SMP bringt ca.500 Punkte mehr pro WU und das lohnt sich


----------



## T0M@0 (14. September 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wen du einen 1090t willst und warten kannst, bei mir wird mein 1090t frei sobald der Bulli kommt.


 
Wird bei mir dann auch frei


----------



## Bumblebee (14. September 2011)

@Thosch: Es gibt (momentan) kaum eine Grund die BIG-GPU's zu falten - leider
Wie du schon angetönt/vermutet hast; der zusätzliche "Stress" lohnt die paar Mehrpunkte (wenn überhaupt) nicht


----------



## Thosch (14. September 2011)

Die Gesamt-PPDs sind bei mir schon gestiegen.Lagen die bei d."normalen" GPU-WUs so um die 15k, mit den BIGs steigts bis auf ü.22k wenn die "Abrechnung" günstig fällt.
Die GraKa sollte es eigendl. abkönnen, ist ja eine Werks-OC-Karte. Gibts eigendl. ne SW die Temps v.SpaWas auslesen kann?
Ich hoffe und tippe mal auf die WUs. Hitzeprobs hatte ich ja auch nicht als es noch wärmer war.
Misteriös ...


----------



## Thosch (14. September 2011)

Wenn ich nochmal drüber nachdenke muss ich mich korrigieren. Die PPDs mit non-BIGs lagen bei bis 18k.


----------



## Bumblebee (14. September 2011)

Thosch schrieb:


> Wenn ich nochmal drüber nachdenke muss ich mich korrigieren. Die PPDs mit non-BIGs lagen bei bis 18k.



Ich wollte dir grad antworten und nachfragen...
Hat sich nun erledigt


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. September 2011)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Wird bei mir dann auch frei


Hoffst du noch das er auf dein aktuelles Board passt oder wechselst du das Board auch aus? 

@Thosch: Werks-OC heisst leider noch nicht das die SpaWa's genug gekühlt werden für die BigGPU-WU's, sprech da leider aus Erfahrung > meine beiden GTX460 wurden bei den P6800 auch zu warm mit der Gainward-Luftkühlung.


----------



## Thosch (14. September 2011)

Malt hier mal nicht den Devil on the Wand !! 
Aber wie schon geschrieben, dann hätte es ja bei der kurzzeitigen Hitzewelle verstärkt zu solchen Fails kommen sollen.
Wenn ich mal wieder vorm Rechenknecht sitze werde ich mal schauen ob sich ein Muster erkennen läßt.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (14. September 2011)

Bitte schaut euch mal mein Problem an : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/i...indung-mit-pc-studentenheim-fuer-vnc-ftp.html 
Vielleicht fällt jemandem etwas ein , danke !


----------



## The Ian (14. September 2011)

hast ne antwort

ne ganz andere frage...ist es rein technich möglich nen ottonormal rechner/lappi miteinander über Lan so zu verknüpfen, dass die gemeinsam ein rechenproblem lösen können?


----------



## Bumblebee (14. September 2011)

Thosch schrieb:


> Malt hier mal nicht den Devil on the Wand !!



Well; ich kann the Devil auch on the Boden malen - wenn dir das lieber ist 
Fakt ist leider, dass die Werksübertaktung, gerade von Gainward, gerne übertrieben wird
Das kann dann zu den entsprechenden (Hitze-)Problemen führen
So gibt es beispielsweise keine weitere GTX550Ti mit 1000MHz Grafiktakt




Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> Bitte schaut euch mal mein Problem an : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/i...indung-mit-pc-studentenheim-fuer-vnc-ftp.html
> Vielleicht fällt jemandem etwas ein , danke !



Dazu fällt mir grad gar nichts ein - sorry


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (14. September 2011)

The Ian schrieb:


> hast ne antwort
> 
> ne ganz andere frage...ist es rein technich möglich nen ottonormal rechner/lappi miteinander über Lan so zu verknüpfen, dass die gemeinsam ein rechenproblem lösen können?


Als Cluster quasi ? Ja das geht , gibt diverse Programmierlösungen z.B. MPI.
Sieh dir mal diesen Thread an : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f.../156748-folding-home-mit-computercluster.html


----------



## Thosch (14. September 2011)

Also meine 560TI ist v.GB und läuft mit 900MHz, also weit entf.v.1GHz. Wie gesagt will ich mir erst nochmal die WUs ansehen ehe ich Panik schiebe.


----------



## TEAM_70335 (14. September 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wenn ich hier so schaue, würd ich sagen behalt den i7 und bau einen Faltserver.
> 
> Wen du einen 1090t willst und warten kannst, bei mir wird mein 1090t frei sobald der Bulli kommt.
> 
> ...



habe nach Preisdiagnose überlegt ehr den 1055T zu nehmen oder ist es wohl besser den 1090T zu nehmen wegen einfacheren OC...ich will ja keine Wunder verbringen beim OC mit Rev.-Takt-OC usw. deshalb dachte ich mir spar ich paar Euro, ist es sinnvoll?

zum BD werde ich wechseln mit meinem i7, vorausgesetzt es ist ein Preisleistungswunder(wonach es aussieht)...


----------



## Bumblebee (14. September 2011)

Thosch schrieb:


> Also meine 560TI ist v.GB und läuft mit 900MHz, also weit entf.v.1GHz. Wie gesagt will ich mir erst nochmal die WUs ansehen ehe ich Panik schiebe.



Ja klar - deine GTX5*6*0Ti läuft mit 900 MHz - so wie meine auch - mindestens


----------



## T0M@0 (14. September 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:
			
		

> Hoffst du noch das er auf dein aktuelles Board passt oder wechselst du das Board auch aus?
> 
> @Thosch: Werks-OC heisst leider noch nicht das die SpaWa's genug gekühlt werden für die BigGPU-WU's, sprech da leider aus Erfahrung > meine beiden GTX460 wurden bei den P6800 auch zu warm mit der Gainward-Luftkühlung.



Ja das hoffe ich 

wenn nicht, wirds vielleicht ein intel (es sei denn die bechmarks vom bulli überzeugen)


----------



## Schmidde (14. September 2011)

So, hab jetzt endlich mein "Energiekostenmessgerät" 
Da es auch im Baumarkt nichts vernünftiges gab hab ich mich an die Empfehlung von A.Meier-PS3 gehalten, danke hierführ 

Zuerst bin ich erschrocken als es mir im Idle ~210W angezeigt hat, da aber bis auf den PC (inkl. Bildschirm) nichts lief einfach mal den Bildschirm ausgesteckt, *zack* Verbrauch auf ~150W gesunken 
Beim falten sind es (GPU und CPU) 520W, rechnet man noch den Bildschrim weg mit 60W bleiben 460W, ungefähr das mit dem ich gerechnet habe.

Wenn dann die Grafikkarte statt mit ihren, bei mir normalen, 800Mhz mit 890Mhz betrieben wird steigt der Verbrauch auch nochmal um satte 100W  
So läuft die Karte aber auch nur beim daddeln von Cryis 1/2, GTA IV oder Metro, normal sind wie gesagt 800-850Mhz.



Edit: Gerade die Big-GPU WU fertig falten lassen und mal wieder eine normale gestartet, jetzt ist der Verbrauch um 100W gesunken, obwohl gleicher Takt/Spannung 
Wurde ja schön öfters erwähnt das die Bigs mehr Leistung brauchen, aber *so viel*?! Konnte auch von 75% Lüftergeschwindigkeit (75°C) auf 40% (67°C) zurückgehen  Da lässt sich ja schon fast über einen 24/7 betrieb der Grafikkarte nachdenken, auch wenn jetzt bei gleichem Takt ~3000 Punkte fehlen


----------



## acer86 (14. September 2011)

Schmidde schrieb:


> So, hab jetzt endlich mein "Energiekostenmessgerät"
> Da es auch im Baumarkt nichts vernünftiges gab hab ich mich an die Empfehlung von A.Meier-PS3 gehalten, danke hierführ
> 
> Zuerst bin ich erschrocken als es mir im Idle ~210W angezeigt hat, da aber bis auf den PC (inkl. Bildschirm) nichts lief einfach mal den Bildschirm ausgesteckt, *zack* Verbrauch auf ~150W gesunken
> ...



so viel braucht mein System in etwa auch beim falten ca. 480-500 Watt mit i7 920@4,01 und GTX460@ 890Mhz und GTS 450@930Mhz


----------



## TEAM_70335 (14. September 2011)

was denkt ihr würde so ein X6 1090T nehmen mir schwärmen da so 3,6 ghz vor GPU ist onboard..

habe mal nen Warenkörbchen gemacht mit einem AM3+ Board...


----------



## acer86 (14. September 2011)

TEAM_70335 schrieb:


> was denkt ihr würde so ein X6 1090T nehmen mir schwärmen da so 3,6 ghz vor GPU ist onboard..
> 
> habe mal nen Warenkörbchen gemacht mit einem AM3+ Board...



wird sich nicht viel nehmen mit schmidde´s Amd aber genaue werte kan da sicher A.Meier liefern.

hab ich das richtig verstanden du willst dein 920er gegen ein 1090T ersetzten? der I7 macht doch mehr PPD und mit Untervolting ist er auch sparsam.


----------



## freibier47906 (14. September 2011)

Gibts eigentlich schon ein Thema,wo Überlegungen gemacht wurden,mit welcher Konfiguration man das maximale Faltergebnis erzielen könnte? Sagen wir,auf einen Big Tower (von den Abmessungen her) begrenzt,und finanziell nach oben offen.


----------



## TEAM_70335 (14. September 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> wird sich nicht viel nehmen mit schmidde´s Amd aber genaue werte kan da sicher A.Meier liefern.
> 
> hab ich das richtig verstanden du willst dein 920er gegen ein 1090T ersetzten? der I7 macht doch mehr PPD und mit Untervolting ist er auch sparsam.


 nöö will den i7 behalten, nur will ich weil der Bulldozer immer näher rückt auch AMD eine Chance geben(und später optional zum BD wechseln, hätte dann ja schon nen AM3+ Board) und mir evtl. nen Faltserver bauen..denn ich denke ein 1090T@3,6ghz hat ein optimales ppd/Watt-Verhältnis...


freibier47906 schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich schon ein Thema,wo Überlegungen gemacht wurden,mit welcher Konfiguration man das maximale Faltergebnis erzielen könnte? Sagen wir,auf einen Big Tower (von den Abmessungen her) begrenzt,und finanziell nach oben offen.



das wäre nen lustiges Falter-Spielchen..


----------



## Schmidde (14. September 2011)

TEAM_70335 schrieb:


> nöö will den i7 behalten, nur will ich weil der Bulldozer immer näher rückt auch AMD eine Chance geben(und später optional zum BD wechseln, hätte dann ja schon nen AM3+ Board) und mir evtl. nen Faltserver bauen..denn ich denke ein 1090T@3,6ghz hat ein optimales ppd/Watt-Verhältnis...


 
Hm ich glaub beim PPD/Watt liegen die Intel vorn, der 2600k macht ja schon @ stock weit mehr Punkte als mein 1055T @ 3,6GHz 
Dafür sind die AMD billiger.


----------



## kubi-1988 (14. September 2011)

freibier47906 schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich schon ein Thema,wo Überlegungen gemacht wurden,mit welcher Konfiguration man das maximale Faltergebnis erzielen könnte? Sagen wir,auf einen Big Tower (von den Abmessungen her) begrenzt,und finanziell nach oben offen.


Nicht das ich wüsste das es so einen Thread schon gibt, aber wenn der Preis keine Rolle spielt dann würde ich sagen das Board und 4 von den 12-Coreprozessoren und dazu noch 4 der schnellsten Nvidia-GPUs mit Wakü. Allerdings bist du da bei bei Mainboard und CPUs schon bei 4500 Euro. (k.a. ob das ganze dann in einen Big Tower passt)

Sonst würde ich sagen ein Mainboard mit 2 Sockel-1336 und dazu 2 Hexacores sollten auch ordentlich Punkte bringen und in einen Big Tower sollte es auch rein passen. Dazu noch einige GPUs rein, die bringen ja auch z.T. schon 20k PPD.

Edit: Die AMD-Variante hat vor der Punkteumstellung der BIG-WUs ~250k PPD geschafft (s. hier). Jetzt sollten es aber immer noch ~200k PPD sein.


----------



## TEAM_70335 (14. September 2011)

Schmidde schrieb:


> Hm ich glaub beim PPD/Watt liegen die Intel vorn, der 2600k macht ja schon @ stock weit mehr Punkte als mein 1055T @ 3,6GHz
> Dafür sind die AMD billiger.


 ich denke das ein 10**T@3,6-4,0 ghz immer noch mit onboard-Gpu weniger verbraucht und billiger ist, wie nen Sandy im diskreter GPU die ja immer mitläuft(oder mitfaltet)...

Da denkt der ChRiSseE_aka_das_Leipold
 das er mich überholt hat..witzich, warte mal ab bis meine Bigadv Freitag früh gutgeschrieben wird..


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (14. September 2011)

Bei ersterer Config kannste dann auch noch auf interlagos Warten, mit 16 kernen

Falls du dich für letzteres entscheidest, könntest du auch 7 560er oder so nehmen, die sind vom Watt/ppd Verhältnis besser. Da empfhielt sich dann auch der Einsatz von diesen add2psu Dingern und mehreren Netzteilen.


----------



## acer86 (14. September 2011)

TEAM_70335 schrieb:


> ich denke das ein 10**T@3,6-4,0 ghz immer noch mit onboard-Gpu weniger verbraucht und billiger ist, wie nen Sandy im diskreter GPU die ja immer mitläuft(oder mitfaltet)...
> 
> Da denkt der ChRiSseE_aka_das_Leipold
> das er mich überholt hat..witzich, warte mal ab bis meine Bigadv Freitag früh gutgeschrieben wird..



Muss ich leider widerlegen siehe Schmickie´s ITX SB Falter "Goliath"  @Stock takt bei BigWu´s 24KPPD mit nur 95Watt gesamt System Verbrauch und das ist noch nicht mal das Maximum was man durch untervolting einsparen kann. 

wen man den Rechner von ihn nachbaut mit ein Z68 MB und etwas OC auf 4,0Ghz dan sollte er so bei 120Watt liegen (solange man die Onboard GPU nutzt vom SB wie Schmicki)

Das beste PPD/Watt Verhältnis hat momentan nur der 2600k, keine andere Falthardware kan momentan bei nur 95Watt gesamtsystem verbrauch (Also CPU um die 75-80watt) 24000PPD erzeugen.


----------



## Schmidde (14. September 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> Muss ich leider widerlegen siehe Schmickie´s ITX SB Falter "Goliath"  @Stock takt bei BigWu´s 24KPPD mit nur 95Watt gesamt System Verbrauch und das ist noch nicht mal das Maximum was man durch untervolting einsparen kann.
> 
> wen man den Rechner von ihn nachbaut mit ein Z68 MB und etwas OC auf 4,0Ghz dan sollte er so bei 120Watt liegen (solange man die Onboard GPU nutzt vom SB wie Schmicki)
> 
> Das beste PPD/Watt Verhältnis hat momentan nur der 2600k, keine andere Falthardware kan momentan bei nur 95Watt gesamtsystem verbrauch (Also CPU um die 75-80watt) 24000PPD erzeugen.


 
Eben, der X6 braucht ja schon @ stock 125W und kommt selbst mit OC (bei schätzungsweise 135-145W) nie an die Leistung des 2600k.
Billiger ist er, aber Leistungstechnisch hat Intel die Nase vorn


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. September 2011)

TEAM_70335 schrieb:


> was denkt ihr würde so ein X6 1090T nehmen mir schwärmen da so 3,6 ghz vor GPU ist onboard..
> 
> habe mal nen Warenkörbchen gemacht mit einem AM3+ Board...


Mein 1090t läuft mit 3,7GHz bei @Stock-Spannung und generiert ~14kPPD, CPU-only wären wohl um die 16kPPD drinn. 

Wen es um die reine Falteffizienz geht, ist momenten der 2600K nur mit einem Serverprozessor zu schlagen > nur günstig in der Anschaffung ist was anderes. 

Schauen wir mal was der Bulli dann kann. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (14. September 2011)

Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> Bitte schaut euch mal mein Problem an : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/i...indung-mit-pc-studentenheim-fuer-vnc-ftp.html


 
Schau mal rein, hab ein paar Info's hinterlassen.


----------



## TEAM_70335 (14. September 2011)

meine Rechnung:

der SB 2600k kostet ca. das doppelte (200%) wie ein 1090T aber der 1090T verbraucht ca. 1,5 mal soviel Strom wie eine SB-Conifg, ergo müsste auf ein Jahr gerechnet ein 1090T immernoch billiger sein wie eine SB-Config


----------



## Wolvie (14. September 2011)

Wenn ich das alles so lese...
Bin selbst gerade am überlegen, ob ich mir 4 Faltserver baue, zum CPU-Only (Big-WU) falten. 
Meine Überlegungen basieren auf dem 2600. 
30k PPD@Stock bei 95 Watt/ bzw. ca. 120€ für's ganze System ist fast nicht zu schalgen. 
Der Mehrpreis ist der einzige Nachteil + der Zwang zum Z68 Chip; wegen IGP + Multi-Übertaktung.
Mit Glück kann man den 26er noch hochtakten, bzw undervolten => Noch besseres PPD/Watt-Verhältnis


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. September 2011)

Hab gerade beim IT-Händler meines Vertrauens gesehen das die "Sandy Bridge"-Xeons auch schon erhältlich sind.
Ich frag mich gerade wie es falttechnisch mit dem E3-1240 und E3-1270 aussieht, die Preislich in der Region des 2600K sind.


----------



## acer86 (14. September 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Hab gerade beim IT-Händler meines Vertrauens gesehen das die "Sandy Bridge"-Xeons auch schon erhältlich sind.
> Ich frag mich gerade wie es falttechnisch mit dem E3-1240 und E3-1270 aussieht, die Preislich in der Region des 2600K sind.



der  E3-1280 ist zumindest in den Benchmarks immer etwas schneller wie der 2600k und braucht auch noch weniger Strom

es kommt aber auch bald ein 2700K raus der wahrscheinlich 100Mhz mehr haben wird, was aber bedeuten könnte das der 2600k bald billiger wird

Intel Xeon E3-1270 Sandy Bridge Benchmarks and Review | ServeTheHome.com


----------



## acer86 (14. September 2011)

Wolvie schrieb:


> Wenn ich das alles so lese...
> Bin selbst gerade am überlegen, ob ich mir 4 Faltserver baue, zum CPU-Only (Big-WU) falten.
> Meine Überlegungen basieren auf dem 2600.
> 30k PPD@Stock bei 95 Watt/ bzw. ca. 120€ für's ganze System ist fast nicht zu schalgen.
> ...



2600k macht leider nach der Bigwu Punkte Heruntersetzen nur noch 24000PPD bei big Wu ohne OC und er braucht nur 95Watt mit den Gesamten System!!!!! natürlich nur mit Untervolting


----------



## Wolvie (14. September 2011)

na dann wär man doch ohne undervolting und mit OC wieder bei ~ 30k?


----------



## acer86 (14. September 2011)

Wolvie schrieb:


> na dann wär man doch ohne undervolting und mit OC wieder bei ~ 30k?


 

klar je nach dem wie weit man es treiben will sind immer noch 35-40k PPD drin


----------



## TEAM_70335 (15. September 2011)

ich habe grade bei Chip was über Windows 8 gelesen, sieht so aus als würde ich mit diesem App-Quatsch wohl nicht umgehen wollen...ich ahne schon das dann F@H nur noch im App-Store zu finden sein wird...


----------



## freibier47906 (15. September 2011)

freibier47906 schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich schon ein Thema,wo Überlegungen gemacht wurden,mit welcher Konfiguration man das maximale Faltergebnis erzielen könnte? Sagen wir,auf einen Big Tower (von den Abmessungen her) begrenzt,und finanziell nach oben offen.



Hat sich mal jemand den "Spaß" gemacht,und einen (oder mehrere) Serverprozessor falten lassen,oder sind die dafür nicht so geeignet? Hab mal eben auf den FoldingStats nachgeschaut,da ist keiner eingetragen.


----------



## Z28LET (15. September 2011)

Meinst du mit Serverprozzesoren Multi CPU Systeme?

Diejenigen, die ein EVGA SR-2 Einsetzen haben Server CPUs im einsatz. Meist 2 6-Kern Xeons mit insgesamt 24 Threads, das geht natürlich ziemlich ab beim Falten.

AMD Quadsockel sind wohl auch vereinzelt in Gebrauch.
Insbesondere das EVGA Team und das HardOCP Team haben so Sachen am Start.

Alles sehr stark, aber teuer uns stromhungrig.


----------



## freibier47906 (15. September 2011)

Ja,genau sowas meinte ich mit meinem Gedankenspiel.


----------



## kubi-1988 (15. September 2011)

freibier47906 schrieb:


> Hat sich mal jemand den "Spaß" gemacht,und einen (oder mehrere) Serverprozessor falten lassen,oder sind die dafür nicht so geeignet? Hab mal eben auf den FoldingStats nachgeschaut,da ist keiner eingetragen.


Ja hat jemand, wie du in der Quelle im Edit meines letzten Posts lesen kannst.

Ich hab noch so ein Beispiel gefunden. S. hier, da hat jemand 2 128 Threadmaschienen laufen. Als er wegen einer WU nachgefragt hat, wurde ihm gesagt, dass diese mit 488996 Punkten gutgeschrieben wurde. Und ich glaube nicht, dass das System dafür viel länger als einen Tag gebraucht hat.

Wenn du weitere Beispiele suchst, dann wirst du denke ich im Hardwarebereich im des Folding Forum fündig.


----------



## Wolvie (15. September 2011)

Seit Montag verhagelts mir die SMP WU's... Entweder hängt sich der a3-Core nach 1h Arbeit auf (Ganz toll wenn man den Falter um 8.oo anschmeißt un dann arbeiten geht.....) oder wenn der Client gestoppt wird und später wieder aktiviert wird, zieht er sich direkt ne neue WU...
Letze Woche is mir au schon ne SMP WU bei 82% abgeraucht 

Never change a running system... Wer's glaubt wird seelig  Geänder hab ich nix 

€dit: WTF ?! 128 Threads? @2,27 Ghz ? *Ohnmacht droht*


----------



## freibier47906 (15. September 2011)

Danke,das muß ich mir mal in einer ruhigen Minute zu Gemüte führen...die Arbeit ruft jetzt nämlich.


----------



## Schmidde (15. September 2011)

Was?! 2x 8 Xenon? Sowas hat doch niemand zuhause stehen oder?


----------



## acer86 (15. September 2011)

Schmidde schrieb:


> Was?! 2x 8 Xenon? Sowas hat doch niemand zuhause stehen oder?



nee und wen dan als BHKW für die Gesamte Nachbarschaft


----------



## Bumblebee (15. September 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> nee und wen dan als BHKW für die Gesamte Nachbarschaft



... und mit eigenem AKW


----------



## kubi-1988 (15. September 2011)

Mehr als 3 oder 4 kW werden die Rechner nicht ziehen. Was verbraucht denn deine Faltfarm so Bumblebee?

Hm die Hardware hat er sicher nicht daheim stehen, es sei denn er hat sie sich bei seinem Arbeitgeber "ausgeborgt".


----------



## Bumblebee (15. September 2011)

kubi-1988 schrieb:


> Mehr als 3 oder 4 kW werden die Rechner nicht ziehen. Was verbraucht denn deine Faltfarm so Bumblebee?



Die Gegend (3 kW) stimmt in etwa


----------



## mihapiha (15. September 2011)

Ich werde mich wieder verabschieden von diesem Team für einige Zeit. Ein paar Punkte habe ich wieder mal hier gelassen.
fast 200.000 ist ja auch was... 

Ich melde mich aber wieder wenn ich wieder ein paar Punkte spendieren kann. Bald sind es ja 1 Million hier... 

Viel Spaß beim Falten


----------



## The Ian (15. September 2011)

kubi-1988 schrieb:


> Mehr als 3 oder 4 kW werden die Rechner nicht ziehen.


 
sollten sie auch nicht, sonst muss man dann auch langsam über starkstromanschluss oder nen 2ten stromkeislauf nachdenken...zumindest wenn die teile zusammen in einem zimmer stehen sollen


----------



## T0M@0 (15. September 2011)

ZackZack! Zuschnappen und Sparen!

da hier ja oft nach ner mini wakü gesucht wird...

Antec KÜHLER H2O 620


----------



## Schmidde (16. September 2011)

Gar nichts los hier...alle fleißig am falten?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (16. September 2011)

joar kann man so sehen 
Mir fehlt nur noch eine winzige Kleinigkeit.... nämlich die CPU


----------



## LuXTuX (16. September 2011)

hehe, naja nur eine CPU bei mir aber die Dauerschwitzt vor sich hin. Sagenhafte 1428 PPD (P7158). Mein AMD X2 6000+ unter Linux


----------



## Schmidde (17. September 2011)

Schon wieder 27° in meinem Zimmer obwohl gerade nur CPU gefahltet wird...wo bleibt der Herbst?


----------



## LuXTuX (17. September 2011)

wo wohnst du? in afrika? hier 23 grad inner butze *frier*


----------



## Schmidde (17. September 2011)

Bayern 
Aber mittlerweile hab ich mich an die Außentemperatur angeglichen, 25°


----------



## T0M@0 (17. September 2011)

Hab nun eine neu gtx 460 für die kaputte bekommen  ging super schnell 

und auf arbeit hab ich einen neuen i7 bekommen, der testweise eine big faltet...


----------



## TEAM_70335 (17. September 2011)

soone Arbeit hätte ich gern...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. September 2011)

Ne Frage an unsere Netzwerk-Profis (ich kenn mich damit zuwenig aus):

Wie ich schon mehrfach erwähnt habe, ist mein WLAN/Router/Modem auf und drann seinen Geist ihm Modemteil aufzugeben. Bei dieser Gelegenheit stellt sich mir auch die Frage, wie ich ihn Zukunft ins Netz soll, weil ich stark dazu dentiere unseren Telefonanschluss zu liquidieren > viel telefonieren tun wir eh nicht und die ganzen Anrufe von Krankenkassen, Umfragen, usw. gehen uns gewaltig auf die Nerven. 

Jetzt würde ich gerne mal zu Testzwecken bei meinem Nachbarn ins Netz, der hat eins über das TV-Kabel.
Die Verbindung zu ihm würde ich über meine Powerline-Adapter herstellen, da nicht alle meine Geräte WLAN haben (lässt sich bei zwei auch nicht nachrüsten ).

Meine Frage: Da wir keine Switch rumliegen haben > funktioniert mein Router auch als Switch?


----------



## Henninges (18. September 2011)

jo...ein router ist auch immer ein switch, nur mit etwas mehr "grips"...powerline funktioniert jedoch nur innerhalb eines stromkreislaufs...also nicht von einer wohnung in die nächste, da am "zählerkasten" schluss ist...

wenn du noch einen router mit modem brauchst...ich muss mal gucken was ich noch hier rumliegen habe... 

grüsse !


----------



## ernei (18. September 2011)

Hi,



			
				A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Frage: Da wir keine Switch rumliegen haben > funktioniert mein Router auch als Switch?


Also ich weiss nicht, welchen Router du hast. Wenn es aber AVM,Linksys, Speedport.....oder so etwas sind funktioniert es.
Der WAN (z.B.DSL) sollte ausgesteckt sein, sonst will er diesen als Gateway benutzen.
DHCP musst Du in diesem Fall an deinem Router auch deaktivieren.
Wichtig ist, das der Router eine IP Adresse vom Netzwerk deines Nachbarn bekommt, diese bezieht er in der Regel nicht selbst, es darf aber keine sein, welche schon vergeben ist.
Wenn der Router des Nachbarn 192.168.2.1 hat, ist dies das Gateway und auch das DNS Relais. Per DHCP vergibt er dann warscheinlich die 192.168.2.100 .... XXX.
In diesem Fall kannst du deinem Router eine Adresse im Bereich 192.168.2.2....99 vergeben. Bei deinen Geräten müsste dann immer die 192.168.2.1 als Gateway und DNS eingetragen sein. Nur Powerline kommt nicht uber die Zähler, hier musst du was anderes machen.
So sollte es eigentlich gehen.


----------



## Henninges (18. September 2011)

@ ernei : danke für die ergänzung... (:


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. September 2011)

Danke für eure Hilfe.

Router (dsl+ 1100 WLAN) wie auch Powerline-Adapter (dLAN 200 Avsmart+) sind von Devolo, schauen wir mal bei Gelegenheit ob es klappt.

Kleine Anmerkung meinerseits bezüglich Zähler: Scheint ganz drauf anzukommen was für Zähler dazwischen sind > Die eine Nachbarin nutzt auch meinen Internet-Anschluss über die Powerline-Adapter.


----------



## ernei (18. September 2011)

Hi,



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Danke für eure Hilfe.
> 
> Router (dsl+ 1100 WLAN) wie auch Powerline-Adapter (dLAN 200 Avsmart+) sind von Devolo, schauen wir mal bei Gelegenheit ob es klappt.
> 
> Kleine Anmerkung meinerseits bezüglich Zähler: Scheint ganz drauf anzukommen was für Zähler dazwischen sind > Die eine Nachbarin nutzt auch meinen Internet-Anschluss über die Powerline-Adapter.



normalerweise sind dort Filter drin die alles ausser die 50 Hz Strom und die Tag/Nachtstrom Schaltfrequenz rausfiltern, kann aber sein das dies bei Euch fehlt, dann könnte es gehen von Wohnung zu Wohnung .


----------



## tomas2 (18. September 2011)

Da bin ich fröhlich am Falten einer Big WU bei 88% als Windows 7 meint es müsse nachts um 3:30 Uhr ein Update installieren und dann automatisch Restarten. 9 Stunden Faltarbeit verloren....


----------



## Thosch (18. September 2011)

Henninges schrieb:


> ...powerline funktioniert jedoch nur innerhalb eines stromkreislaufs...also nicht von einer wohnung in die nächste, da am "zählerkasten" schluss ist...


 Hab ich schon anders erlebt. Ein Bekannter surfte über PowereLAN im Partyraum. Als er noch mal in seinen Büro ging um Rohlinge zu holen sah er das die "Gegenstelle" gar nicht in der Steckdose steckte, trotzdem hatte er Inet. Da er wußte das der Nachbar ebenfalls PowerLAN benutzt rief er diesen an und befragte ihn. Dieser zog sein PL dann vom Netz und schon hatte der Bekannte auch kein Inet mehr.
ALSO: PowerLAN immer verschlüsseln !


----------



## mattinator (18. September 2011)

tomas2 schrieb:


> Windows 7 meint es müsse nachts um 3:30 Uhr ein Update installieren und dann automatisch Restarten.


 
Auf Folding-Rechnern immer manuelle Updates einstellen, dann gibt's keine bösen Überraschungen.


----------



## TEAM_70335 (18. September 2011)

undervolting Experiment ist geglückt. meine EVGA GTX56Ti läuft jetzt mit 1,0 v statt mit 1,075 falt und gaming stabil


----------



## nichtraucher91 (18. September 2011)

wie viel Watt sparst du dadurch ein?


----------



## TEAM_70335 (18. September 2011)

keinen Plan, habe kein Messgerät..bestimmt so 20 w ?


----------



## Psycho1996 (18. September 2011)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> wie viel Watt sparst du dadurch ein?


 
Für mich Persönlich ist eher die Temperatur "ersparniss" interessanter^^ Dürften so 5-8° sein oder?


----------



## TEAM_70335 (18. September 2011)

ja könnte hinhauen, die Temp war vorher so bei 60 Grad jetzt ist sie bei 54 Grad..


----------



## naluwams (18. September 2011)

Warum kann man nicht mit der Xbox360 Folden Sch**** Microsoft.
Oder weis einer von euch wie ich das hin kriegen kann?


----------



## acer86 (18. September 2011)

naluwams schrieb:


> Warum kann man nicht mit der Xbox360 Folden Sch**** Microsoft.
> Oder weis einer von euch wie ich das hin kriegen kann?



ist nicht bekannt das es dafür F@H gibt meines Wissens

und selbst wen wäre es total sinnlos, den die Xbox 360 hat im Gegensatz zur PS3 weniger Rechenleistung und die PS3 kommt gerade mal auf 1000PPD bei im besten Fall 70watt (neuste Ausführung der PS3 2011)

wen es gehen würde kannst du mit einer PPD von ca. 800PPD rechen (ist schließlich Hardware von 2005) und wen du nicht gerade stolzer Besitzer einer "slim" bist würde ich es eh lassen den dan musst du dir Ohr Stöpsel kaufen weil dich der Sound der 2X70MM lüfter sonst in den Wahnsinn treibt (wen dich nicht vorher der Red Ring of death Erlöst und die Xbox )


----------



## naluwams (18. September 2011)

Ja ok ich verstehe.
Einfach so machen als hätte ich nix gepostet.
Danke für die Info  hätte auch selbst drauf kommen können.


----------



## TEAM_70335 (19. September 2011)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> wie viel Watt sparst du dadurch ein?


 weil ich es wissen will habe ich mir heute mal solch ein Ding bestellt...mal gucken was bei rum kommt und wo man da noch das ein oder ander Wättchen spaaarn kann..


----------



## acer86 (19. September 2011)

TEAM_70335 schrieb:


> weil ich es wissen will habe ich mir heute mal solch ein Ding bestellt...mal gucken was bei rum kommt und wo man da noch das ein oder ander Wättchen spaaarn kann..


 
Da kan man wirklich viel sparen, wir haben ja ungefähr das selbe System nur ich hab nur ein GTX460 wen ich den 920er und die GTX460  Maximal Untervolte Spar ich bei mir ca. 65Watt


----------



## TEAM_70335 (19. September 2011)

bei mir ist nur das Problem das der i7 erst bei 4,011 ghz so richtig Punkte abwirft...liege dann vom Gesamtppd bei ca. 30 kppd der i7 läuft dann mit 1,296 v obwohl der mal mit 1,248 lief..keine Ahnung welche Einstellung ich da noch regeln kann..

so ich habe mal den Lucas angeworfen und teste alles nochmals neu i7@qpi 200mhz und bei 2,6ghz..irgendwo muss doch eine ersparnis drin sein, habe das bestimmt nicht alles vernünftig getestet..u
achso und das der gpu3 nebenbei läuft versteht sich ja wohl von selbst..


----------



## Wolvie (19. September 2011)

P 6951 is ja mal verunglückt 
Seit heute Mittag ~ 12.00 Uhr werkelt mein Falter dran rum, jetz seh ich grad, das ich nur noch 439 Punkte dafür bekomme (=Basispunkte) 
Warum? Nur noch 4h zur Deadline 
Das schafft man mit einer TPF von 14 Min nie!mals....


----------



## Bumblebee (19. September 2011)

Wolvie schrieb:


> P 6951 is ja mal verunglückt
> Seit heute Mittag ~ 12.00 Uhr werkelt mein Falter dran rum, jetz seh ich grad, das ich nur noch 439 Punkte dafür bekomme (=Basispunkte)
> Warum? Nur noch 4h zur Deadline
> Das schafft man mit einer TPF von 14 Min nie!mals....



Ja sag mal - womit faltest du die WU??
Ich hab mal kurz nachgeguckt - hier meine letzter Eintrag (mit Q6600)
*Avg. Time / Frame : 00:06:21 - 4'673.9 PPD*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. September 2011)

@Wolvie: Da kann aber echt was nicht stimmen! Selbst mein Celeron mit einer TPF von ~23min bekamm ~1080Punkte.

Laut http://www.linuxforge.net/bonuscalc2.php müsstest du mit einer TPF von 14min ~1'390Punkte bekommen.


----------



## Wolvie (19. September 2011)

So - jetz wirds interessant!
Falten tut mein Phenom X2 560 (2*3,3). Befeuert noch 1 GPU2 un 2 GPU3 Clients. Normalerweise liegt er zwischen 1.600 und 2.100 PPD. TPF 11-14Min@Win XP 32bit.

Da kann was nicht stimmen! Ich schau ma nach...

€dit: Hab nachgeschaut. Angeblich wurde die WU am 18.09 um 0.48Uhr heruntergeladen. Das kann eg nicht sein !! Heute morgen gegen 10 Uhr wurde eine 55x Pkt WU fertig. Allerdings hatte der Client i.welche Probleme und ich musste ihn um ca. 12 Uhr manuell neustarten.


----------



## davidof2001 (19. September 2011)

So, ich habe mal die GTX260 von der Arbeit in die Stats Page mit  eingetragen. Ist zwar nicht mehr die aktuellste, aber geht trotzdem ganz  gut wie ich finde.
Aber ich möchte noch mal kurz auf mein altes "Problem" kommen.



davidof2001 schrieb:


> Bei mir ruckelt gar nichts. Egal welcher Client.
> 
> Aber mal eine andere Frage. Ich habe noch 3 Core2Duo am laufen und diese bekommen seit geraumer Zeit immer nur 2 untersciedliche Projekte zugewiesen. Entweder Projekt 11020 oder 11021. Andere kommen da nicht mehr rauf.
> Gibt es seitens Stanford irgendwelche Einschränkungen für die 2 Kerner?


 
Nach dem Tip von mihapiha habe ich das Flag "advmethods" aus der config genommen, aber beide Clients ziehen sich immer noch die gleichen Projekte. Gibt es vielleicht noch mehr möglichkeiten sie zu überreden sich auch mal andere Projekte zu holen?


----------



## T0M@0 (19. September 2011)

kannst ja mal mit -configonly starten und da mal von small auf big oder anders herum variieren und dort auch advmethods aktivieren, deaktivieren...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. September 2011)

davidof2001 schrieb:


> Gibt es vielleicht noch mehr möglichkeiten sie zu überreden sich auch mal andere Projekte zu holen?


Spontan fallen mir 3 Möglichkeiten ein:
1. Paketgrösse ändern
2. Den Work-Ordner und die queue.dat löschen
3. Client neu einrichten

Da war der Tom schneller.


----------



## davidof2001 (19. September 2011)

Die Clients laufen ja bei Windows als Dienst automatisch an. Aber ich werde es mal probieren und die Clients über den Taskmanager beenden und dann mal schauen.
Danke erst mal für die Tipps.

EDIT
So, ich habe gerade mal ein paar Sachen probiert.
queue, work Ordner und core gelöscht. Client manuell gestartet und Paketgröße verändert -> wieder eins der beiden Projekte geladen
queue, work Ordner und core gelöscht. Client manuell gestartet und neue ID vergeben -> wieder eins der beiden Projekte geladen.


----------



## Thosch (20. September 2011)

Moin moin.
Also aktuell bei meinen letzten 11 BIG-GPU-WUs waren 4 Fails bei. Wie schon geschrieben kein Muster zu erkennen. Könnte vllt. eines geben wenn man die WUs "zupflückt" und ins Innere schauen könnte. Aber da stehe ich zu weit weg und habe zu viel Matsch in der Birne für. Aber evtl., bei gewisser "Einarbeitungszeit" ...  
Manche "brauchten" 3 Durchläufe um feeerdisch zu werden.  

Edit: Hab evtl. ein Muster gefunden, passe ma her: Der Zeitpunkt, immer in den frühen Morgen- oder Abendstunden wenn ich def. nicht am Rechner war. Seltsam ...    Da fällt mir Spontan der Film "I Robot" ein ... Maschinen mit Eigenleben.    Oooooder der Falter hat ne Seuche drauf ...


----------



## Schmicki (20. September 2011)

Thosch schrieb:


> Also aktuell bei meinen letzten 11 BIG-GPU-WUs waren 4 Fails bei.



Auch wenn du es bestimmt schon zig mal überprüft hast: Bildschirmschoner ist definitiv ausgeschaltet? Oder das Ausschalten des Monitors in den Energieoptionen? 

Sonst muss man einfach davon ausgehen, dass entweder deine Graka eine Macke hat oder die BIG-GPU-WUs einfach instabil sind. Oder die Kombination des Grafikkartentyps, Grafikkartenherstellers und BIG-GPU-WU nicht zusammenpassen. An deiner Stelle würde ich auf die normalen GPU-WUs umstellen. Wenn die WUs abrauchen, ist dir und Stanford nicht geholfen.

Ich habe bis jetzt nicht einmal eine dicke GPU-WU getestet. Die sind mir einfach zu *heiß*!


----------



## Bumblebee (20. September 2011)

Thosch schrieb:


> Oooooder der Falter hat ne Seuche drauf ...



Oooooder da ist im Hintergrund (nach einer Weile) noch ein Stromsparprogramm aktiv
Oft stösst man nur durch Zufall auf die Lösung - bleib dran


----------



## T0M@0 (20. September 2011)

schonmal runtertakten probiert? Oder etwas die Vcore erhöht? Temps OK?


----------



## Thosch (20. September 2011)

Also die Temps sind um ca.6-8°C gestiegen, auf bis max.72°C. Die hatte ich aber bei den "normalen" WUs im Sommer auch.
Stutzig macht mich der Umstand das wenn ich Zocke die WUs nicht abrauchen. Liegt aber sicher da dran das der Faltprozess in der Priorität nach unten rutscht.
Der Virenscanner kanns auch nicht sein der hat feste Zeiten.
Energiesparoptionen eher auch nicht da die Zeitpunkte auch zu unterschiedlich sind.
Wenn ich mal den Versuch des Untervoltens starten würde (m.Afterburner?) und es am Saft liegt müsste es ja vermehrt auftreten.
Sollte vllt.auch mal auf DOS- oder Linuxebene ein Schädlingsscan durchlaufen lassen.
Könnte aber auch sein das der GF11x auch schon fast am Limit läuft, denn schon ab 11MHz mehr (911) steigt die Abkackrate stark an.


----------



## T0M@0 (20. September 2011)

Wie lautet denn die fehlermeldung im fah log?


----------



## kubi-1988 (20. September 2011)

davidof2001 schrieb:


> EDIT
> So, ich habe gerade mal ein paar Sachen probiert.
> queue, work Ordner und core gelöscht. Client manuell gestartet und Paketgröße verändert -> wieder eins der beiden Projekte geladen
> queue, work Ordner und core gelöscht. Client manuell gestartet und neue ID vergeben -> wieder eins der beiden Projekte geladen.



Also das verändern der Paketgröße sollte nicht bringen bei den Projekten 11020 und 11021, weil es schon die recht kleine WUs sein sollten. Allerdings sollte das löschen des advmethods-Flag reichen, da die WUs zur Zeit noch als adv geführt werden. Zumindest ist noch nichts anderes im entsprechenden News-Thread bekannt gegeben worden. Die andere Möglichkeit wäre auf Linux umzusteigen, weil die Projekte noch nicht für Linux freigegeben worden sind, nach allem was in dem Thread steht.

Nur nebenbei es gibt eine neue Version des 7er Clients, die 7.1.33.

Edit: Hier noch die Changelog von der letzten freien Beta bis zur aktuellen Version.


```
v7.1.25:

    Hide 'Quit on window close' option in OSX.
    Fixed some problems with WU assign time and time offset calculations.
    Detect and ignore invalid assign time from older WS.
    Log computed WS time offset.
    Removed warning from Slot configuration about changing threads mid-run.
    Catch and log error accessing battery info in /sys on Linux
    Fix grayed out name and IP in client add after viewing local client.
    Remove 'RS480 PCI-X Root Port' from GPU whitelist.
    Added a few new Radeon HD 6xxx cards.
    Added Nvidia GTX 590 device ID 0x1088 to whitelist.
    Increase Radeon HD 5xxxx and 6xxxx GPU type level by one.
    Don't fail WS connections if all data was recieved even on net error.
    Print IP Address with 'Uploading' message.
    Fixes for OSX minimize and quit bugs.
    Limit max CPUs per slot to system count.
    Attempt to fix.
    Release system resources when querying OSX battery status.
    Don't send 'auth' command from FAHControl if empty.
    Fixed 'slot-add' NULL pointer exception.
    Fixed 'log-updates start' error.
    Fixed FAHClient script parsing bug. #676.
    Show 'Remote Access' tab in advanced mode.
    Don't allow minimizing to sys-tray if it is not there.
    Also print core return code numbers in hex.
    Print times in ISO 8601 format.
    Expire WUs in sending status.


v7.1.26:

    Correctly report client version to WS with WU return.
    Failed upload attempt could cause WU to dump before it was expired.
    Added AMD Radeon HD 6600 Series to GPU white-list.
    Fix failure to restart FAHControl in OSX when 'start minimized'.
    Fixed a socket bug that could cause the loss of the end of a message.
    Build OSX client in 32-bit mode with Intel compiler.
    Reduced socket send buffer size to 32KiB to try to solve.
    Attempt to fix PCI detect crash in Windows.
    Whitelisted more GPUs.


v7.1.27:

    Check shared info modification time in an attempt to fix.
    More GPU whitelisting.
    Fixed Windows PCI/GPU detection, broke in v7.1.26.
    Use WS UTC WU assign time in client wo/ computing offset.
    If running WU is dumped shutdown the core.


v7.1.28:

    Hopefully finally fixed the OSX on battery detection code.
    More GPU whitelist changes.


v7.1.29:

    Print UNSUPPORTED in front of unsupported GPUs in info.
    Removed unsupported gpu-vendor-id and gpu-device-id options.
    Allow auto-configuring both GPU and SMP.
    Configure GPU & SMP by default in Windows.
    Repaired OS description printing in info.
    Use OS bits to determine 32 vs 64 rather than build bits.
    Enabled GPU detection in OSX.
    Removed 'gpu-id' and added 'cuda-index' and 'opencl-index' options.
    GTX465 -> Fermi.
    Automatically install themes in Windows installer.


v7.1.30:

    Attempt to fix OSX PCI scan crash.


v7.1.31:

    Another attempt to fix OSX PCI scan crash.


v7.1.32:

    Added 'gpu-usage' option with default of 80%.
    Added percent GPU usage slider in FAHControl.
    Added 'opencl-index' and 'cuda-index' options to FAHControl.
    'gpu-id' -> 'gpu-index' in FAHControl.


v7.1.33:

    Set default 'gpu-usage' to 100%, until GPU cores implement better throttle.
    Fixed client connection rate limiting.
    Fixed error reporting for bad slot configuration.
    Attempt to fix EUE reporting for WSv4.
    Fixed "Wrong architecture" bug on 32-bit Ubunut.
    Dropped "64-bit" Windows release. Use 32-bit on all systems.
```


----------



## davidof2001 (20. September 2011)

Danke für die Antwort kubi.
Das Entfernen von advmethods hat wie gesagt keine Änderung gebracht und ein anderes OS fällt aus da es halt PCs von der Arbeit sind und der Admin mich sonst lüncht.
Naja, dann muss es halt so weitergehen.


----------



## kubi-1988 (20. September 2011)

Gut ich muss mich korrigieren, statt den alten Thread zu ergänzen, wurde einfach ein neuer aufgemacht und ich hab ihn übersehen. Die beiden Projekte sind als normale Projekte freigegeben worden. (s. hier)
Da hilft wohl nur das advmethods-Flag wieder zu setzen und die Paketgröße auf Big zu stellen, um möglichst schnell andere advanced Projekte zu bekommen.

So der 7.1.33 ist installiert und läuft bisher ohne Problem. Getan hat sich auf den 1. Blick nicht viel. Im Advaned Modus kann man nun die Projektinfo anzeigen lassen und ebenfalls kann man den Remote Access konfigurieren. Bei der Konfiguration kann man nun unter Advaned die GPU-Auslastung in % einstellen. Bei meinem 1. Test hatte das aber keine Auswirkung gehabt.


----------



## Z28LET (20. September 2011)

Bei mir rechnet gerade eine 10126. 
Dauert echt lange....


----------



## RG Now66 (20. September 2011)

ja bei mir is es eine 10125 ca 9min/% 
hoffe die Punktausbeute rechtfertig das warten


----------



## Bumblebee (20. September 2011)

Z28LET schrieb:


> Bei mir rechnet gerade eine 10126.
> Dauert echt lange....



Nu ja - hast ordentlich Zeit dafür; gut 5.5 Tage preferred wirst ja locker schaffen und dann gibts auch entsprechend Punkte


----------



## Z28LET (20. September 2011)

Ansich mag ich eher die kleineren, da kann ich den PC im zweifel früher ausmachen, und gefühlt mehr PPD.
Momentan ist es aber egal, läuft gerade eh.

Mit am PC arbeiten braucht er knapp 10:22min Frametime. 
Sollte heute noch fertig werden.


----------



## Schmidde (20. September 2011)

kubi-1988 schrieb:


> Also das verändern der Paketgröße sollte nicht bringen bei den Projekten 11020 und 11021, weil es schon die recht kleine WUs sein sollten. Allerdings sollte das löschen des advmethods-Flag reichen, da die WUs zur Zeit noch als adv geführt werden. Zumindest ist noch nichts anderes im entsprechenden News-Thread bekannt gegeben worden. Die andere Möglichkeit wäre auf Linux umzusteigen, weil die Projekte noch nicht für Linux freigegeben worden sind, nach allem was in dem Thread steht.
> 
> Nur nebenbei es gibt eine neue Version des 7er Clients, die 7.1.33.
> 
> ...



Fehlt nur noch das die Bonuspunkte endlich mit einberechnet werden


----------



## kubi-1988 (20. September 2011)

Also wenn ich es richtig verstanden liegt es nicht am Client, sondern an den Servern. FahMon und HFM.NET holen ihre Informationen von der psummery. Der neue Client holt seine Informationen vom Work-Server und fehlen z.Z. noch die nötigen Sachen wie z.B. der k-Factor.


----------



## tom7 (20. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
habe gerade auf Ökostrom gewechselt und spare dabei auch noch 50€ im Jahr - Ein gutes Gefühl
Bei mir kostet jetzt die kWh 21,67 ct. Was zahlt ihr so?
Gruß


----------



## nichtraucher91 (20. September 2011)

18,iwas


----------



## Schmidde (20. September 2011)

Laut meinem Dad liegen wir ebenfalls irgendwo in der Gegend um 18-19 Cent


----------



## tom7 (20. September 2011)

Zahlt ihr die 18 ct für 100% Öko?

Ich hab nämlich für meine Region keinen günstigeren Anbieter gefunden, der Öko bietet, seriös ist und keine Mindestvertragslaufzeit verlangt.


----------



## Schmidde (20. September 2011)

Neee, kein Ökostrom


----------



## Wolvie (20. September 2011)

18 - 19ct ?? mit oder ohne mwst ??
wir zahlen 22  (mit mwst)


----------



## Schmidde (20. September 2011)

Genaueres muss ich mal noch in Erfahrung bringen, wollte nur einen ungefähren Wert für mein Strom"spar"messgerät 

Hui, gerade die halbe Millionen geschafft, jetzt ist die volle auch nicht mehr weit 
Außerdem plane ich gerade meine Wakü


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. September 2011)

Schmidde schrieb:


> Außerdem plane ich gerade meine Wakü


Wakü um den zukünftigen Bulldozer zu kühlen?


----------



## Schmidde (21. September 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wakü um den zukünftigen Bulldozer zu kühlen?


 
Wer weis? 
Erst mal aber noch den "alten" X6. Der Bulli kommt, falls er Mehrleistung bringt und *wirklich* AM3 kompatibel ist, wenn dann Anfang nächstes Jahr oder als persönliches Weihnachstgeschenk


----------



## Thosch (21. September 2011)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Wie lautet denn die fehlermeldung im fah log?



n´Abend.
Also hab mal eine Fehlermeldung kopiert:
...
_[17:34:25] Completed  18000000 out of 40000000 steps (45%).
[17:34:25] mdrun_gpu returned 52
[17:34:25] NANs detected on GPU
[17:34:25] 
[17:34:25] Folding@home Core Shutdown: UNSTABLE_MACHINE
[17:34:28] CoreStatus = 7A (122)
[17:34:28] Sending work to server
[17:34:28] Project: 7621 (Run 47, Clone 0, Gen 35)
[17:34:28] - Read packet limit of 540015616... Set to 524286976.
[17:34:28] - Error: Could not get length of results file work/wuresults_00.dat
[17:34:28] - Error: Could not read unit 00 file. Removing from queue.
[17:34:28] - Preparing to get new work unit...
[17:34:28] Cleaning up work directory
[17:34:28] + Attempting to get work packet
[17:34:28] Passkey found
..._

Nun lies mir mal einer aus diesem Kaffesatz vor ...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. September 2011)

@Thosch: Die bösen NANs kommen in der Regel wenn du es mit dem OC übertreibst > schraub den Takt runter und sie sollten verschwinden, schlimmstenfalls unter den Referenztakt von Nvidia > musste ich zu den LuKü-Zeiten meiner beiden 460 auch machen um BigGPU-WUs (P6811) zu falten.




Schmidde schrieb:


> Wer weis?
> Erst mal aber noch den "alten" X6. Der Bulli kommt, falls er Mehrleistung bringt und *wirklich* AM3 kompatibel ist, wenn dann Anfang nächstes Jahr oder als persönliches Weihnachstgeschenk


Hoffen wir mal das er auf unsere beiden Crosshair 4 passt. 
Sofern er vor Ende November kommt, schenk ich ihn mir selber auf meinen runden Geburtstag.


----------



## Thosch (21. September 2011)

Isch ?!? Isch habe nix gemacht !!  *heul*
Im Ernst, ist ja Werks-OC. Und ich denke mal das durch die geringe Übertaktungsmöglichkeit mein GF114 schon fast am Limit läuft. Und die Watterhöhung zeigt ja auch das er mehr gestresst wird. Werde es beobachten und wenn sichs weiter häuft noch mal neu entscheiden.
Evtl.will ichs mal mit Untervolten probieren, mal sehen was dabei raus kommt. Wird aber frühestens am WE.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (21. September 2011)

Wolvie schrieb:


> 18 - 19ct ?? mit oder ohne mwst ??
> wir zahlen 22  (mit mwst)


 
mit mwst
ud nein kein öko. 

Ach BTW:
NT, HDD, MoBo, Ram, WaKü liegen jetzt hier. Wem fällt was auf?


----------



## acer86 (21. September 2011)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> mit mwst
> ud nein kein öko.
> 
> Ach BTW:
> NT, HDD, MoBo, Ram, WaKü liegen jetzt hier. Wem fällt was auf?


 

ich sag mal CPU und GPU fehlen und Gehäuse usw


----------



## nichtraucher91 (21. September 2011)

eigl nur CPU, da ich die Grafikeinheit des Sandy Bridge nutzen will. LW nutz ich ein externes und vorübergehend wird das ganze offen aufgebaut
Bin mir aber noch immer unsicher welche CPU ich nehmen soll.
i3 2120T, i5 2390T oder i5 2500T?!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. September 2011)

Thosch schrieb:


> Isch ?!? Isch habe nix gemacht !! *heul*
> Im Ernst, ist ja Werks-OC. Und ich denke mal das durch die geringe Übertaktungsmöglichkeit mein GF114 schon fast am Limit läuft. Und die Watterhöhung zeigt ja auch das er mehr gestresst wird. Werde es beobachten und wenn sichs weiter häuft noch mal neu entscheiden.
> Evtl.will ichs mal mit Untervolten probieren, mal sehen was dabei raus kommt. Wird aber frühestens am WE.


Werks-OC heisst leider nicht automatisch BigGPU-WU-faltstabil > meine beiden 460er haben von Gainward auch ein Werks-OC, aber selbst beim Referenztakt von Nvidia waren sie nicht faltstabil unter Luft. 

Hat deine Karte eigentlich auf den SpaWa's (Spannungswandler) der Graka einen Kühler drauf? 
Gainward hat sich diese Kühler gespaart  und das war wahrscheinlich auch der Grund wieso die BigGPU-WU's nicht stabil liefen. 

Viel Glück beim Takttüffteln.


----------



## acer86 (21. September 2011)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> eigl nur CPU, da ich die Grafikeinheit des Sandy Bridge nutzen will. LW nutz ich ein externes und vorübergehend wird das ganze offen aufgebaut
> Bin mir aber noch immer unsicher welche CPU ich nehmen soll.
> i3 2120T, i5 2390T oder i5 2500T?!



wen du dir es leisten kannst dan auf jedenfall den i5 2500T ist ein echter 4 kerner und bringt ordentlich PPD


----------



## nichtraucher91 (21. September 2011)

Und was ist mit der Taktunterschied? gleichen die echten 4-Kerne das wieder aus?
Übertakten möchte ich auf keinen Fall, eher noch untervolten.


----------



## acer86 (21. September 2011)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Und was ist mit der Taktunterschied? gleichen die echten 4-Kerne das wieder aus?
> Übertakten möchte ich auf keinen Fall, eher noch untervolten.


 
den Takt unterschied wirst du kaum merken 3,3 zu 3,5Ghz ist nicht viel im allein schon weil der 2500T 6Mb L3 cach hat und reale 4kerne


----------



## Schmidde (21. September 2011)

Bin gerade noch am fertigfalten einer 7610er WU von Gestern Abend...dann seh auf einmal das 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bei der TPF gibt mir der Bonus Point Calculator eine PPD von 97700 an und die WU würde fast 10k Punkt bringen 

Kann doch wohl kaum stimmen oder?


----------



## kubi-1988 (21. September 2011)

Ich nehme mal an das waren die ersten paar Frames, dann ist die Zeit sicher durch das erste % sehr gedrückt, weil da vermutlich schon ein großer Teil des Prozents gerechnet war. Die neuste Version scheint die TPF von vor dem Neustart nicht mehr zu speichern, zumindest war das bei den 2. Neustarts so, wo ich drauf geachtet hab. Ok ich hab vorher den Client über den Taskmanager gekillt, weil er sich nicht gleich beenden wollte.
Vllt ist es aber auch nur ein Bug.


----------



## Schmidde (21. September 2011)

Ja, die ersten paar Frames lief er mit den 1:25, ist aber jetzt auf 1:50 angestiegen und steigt vermutlich noch weiter...schade eigentlich 



Tante Edit:

ich glaub die TPF werden einfach falsch ausgelesen, am Log erkennt man das diese definitiv länger als 1:50 ist (Unit 0)



Spoiler





```
14:13:59:Unit 01:Completed    500000 out of 50000000 steps (1%).
14:15:19:Unit 01:Completed   1000000 out of 50000000 steps (2%).
14:16:39:Unit 01:Completed   1500000 out of 50000000 steps (3%).
14:17:59:Unit 01:Completed   2000000 out of 50000000 steps (4%).
14:19:19:Unit 01:Completed   2500000 out of 50000000 steps (5%).
14:20:39:Unit 01:Completed   3000000 out of 50000000 steps (6%).
14:21:59:Unit 01:Completed   3500000 out of 50000000 steps (7%).
14:22:05:Unit 00:Completed 820000 out of 2000000 steps  (41%)
14:23:19:Unit 01:Completed   4000000 out of 50000000 steps (8%).
14:24:40:Unit 01:Completed   4500000 out of 50000000 steps (9%).
14:26:00:Unit 01:Completed   5000000 out of 50000000 steps (10%).
14:27:19:Unit 01:Completed   5500000 out of 50000000 steps (11%).
14:28:39:Unit 01:Completed   6000000 out of 50000000 steps (12%).
14:29:59:Unit 01:Completed   6500000 out of 50000000 steps (13%).
14:30:38:Unit 00:Completed 840000 out of 2000000 steps  (42%)
14:31:19:Unit 01:Completed   7000000 out of 50000000 steps (14%).
14:32:39:Unit 01:Completed   7500000 out of 50000000 steps (15%).
14:33:59:Unit 01:Completed   8000000 out of 50000000 steps (16%).
14:35:20:Unit 01:Completed   8500000 out of 50000000 steps (17%).
14:36:40:Unit 01:Completed   9000000 out of 50000000 steps (18%).
14:38:01:Unit 01:Completed   9500000 out of 50000000 steps (19%).
14:39:04:Unit 00:Completed 860000 out of 2000000 steps  (43%)
14:39:21:Unit 01:Completed  10000000 out of 50000000 steps (20%).
14:40:41:Unit 01:Completed  10500000 out of 50000000 steps (21%).
14:42:02:Unit 01:Completed  11000000 out of 50000000 steps (22%).
14:43:22:Unit 01:Completed  11500000 out of 50000000 steps (23%).
14:44:42:Unit 01:Completed  12000000 out of 50000000 steps (24%).
14:46:03:Unit 01:Completed  12500000 out of 50000000 steps (25%).
14:47:23:Unit 01:Completed  13000000 out of 50000000 steps (26%).
14:47:25:Unit 00:Completed 880000 out of 2000000 steps  (44%)
14:48:44:Unit 01:Completed  13500000 out of 50000000 steps (27%).
14:50:05:Unit 01:Completed  14000000 out of 50000000 steps (28%).
14:51:25:Unit 01:Completed  14500000 out of 50000000 steps (29%).
14:52:46:Unit 01:Completed  15000000 out of 50000000 steps (30%).
14:54:06:Unit 01:Completed  15500000 out of 50000000 steps (31%).
14:55:27:Unit 01:Completed  16000000 out of 50000000 steps (32%).
14:55:50:Unit 00:Completed 900000 out of 2000000 steps  (45%)
14:56:47:Unit 01:Completed  16500000 out of 50000000 steps (33%).
14:58:07:Unit 01:Completed  17000000 out of 50000000 steps (34%).
14:59:27:Unit 01:Completed  17500000 out of 50000000 steps (35%).
15:00:48:Unit 01:Completed  18000000 out of 50000000 steps (36%).
15:02:09:Unit 01:Completed  18500000 out of 50000000 steps (37%).
15:03:28:Unit 01:Completed  19000000 out of 50000000 steps (38%).
15:04:18:Unit 00:Completed 920000 out of 2000000 steps  (46%)
15:04:49:Unit 01:Completed  19500000 out of 50000000 steps (39%).
15:06:09:Unit 01:Completed  20000000 out of 50000000 steps (40%).
15:07:28:Unit 01:Completed  20500000 out of 50000000 steps (41%).
15:08:49:Unit 01:Completed  21000000 out of 50000000 steps (42%).
15:10:09:Unit 01:Completed  21500000 out of 50000000 steps (43%).
15:11:30:Unit 01:Completed  22000000 out of 50000000 steps (44%).
15:12:34:Unit 00:Completed 940000 out of 2000000 steps  (47%)
15:12:49:Unit 01:Completed  22500000 out of 50000000 steps (45%).
15:14:07:Unit 01:Completed  23000000 out of 50000000 steps (46%).
15:15:27:Unit 01:Completed  23500000 out of 50000000 steps (47%).
15:16:49:Unit 01:Completed  24000000 out of 50000000 steps (48%).
15:18:11:Unit 01:Completed  24500000 out of 50000000 steps (49%).
15:19:32:Unit 01:Completed  25000000 out of 50000000 steps (50%).
15:19:56:Unit 00:Completed 960000 out of 2000000 steps  (48%)
15:20:50:Unit 01:Completed  25500000 out of 50000000 steps (51%).
15:22:11:Unit 01:Completed  26000000 out of 50000000 steps (52%).
15:23:33:Unit 01:Completed  26500000 out of 50000000 steps (53%).
15:24:54:Unit 01:Completed  27000000 out of 50000000 steps (54%).
15:26:15:Unit 01:Completed  27500000 out of 50000000 steps (55%).
15:27:02:Unit 00:Completed 980000 out of 2000000 steps  (49%)
15:27:37:Unit 01:Completed  28000000 out of 50000000 steps (56%).
15:28:59:Unit 01:Completed  28500000 out of 50000000 steps (57%).
15:30:20:Unit 01:Completed  29000000 out of 50000000 steps (58%).
15:31:40:Unit 01:Completed  29500000 out of 50000000 steps (59%).
15:33:01:Unit 01:Completed  30000000 out of 50000000 steps (60%).
15:34:10:Unit 00:Completed 1000000 out of 2000000 steps  (50%)
15:34:22:Unit 01:Completed  30500000 out of 50000000 steps (61%).
15:35:43:Unit 01:Completed  31000000 out of 50000000 steps (62%).
15:37:03:Unit 01:Completed  31500000 out of 50000000 steps (63%).
15:38:24:Unit 01:Completed  32000000 out of 50000000 steps (64%).
15:39:43:Unit 01:Completed  32500000 out of 50000000 steps (65%).
15:41:03:Unit 01:Completed  33000000 out of 50000000 steps (66%).
15:41:12:Unit 00:Completed 1020000 out of 2000000 steps  (51%)
15:42:22:Unit 01:Completed  33500000 out of 50000000 steps (67%).
15:43:42:Unit 01:Completed  34000000 out of 50000000 steps (68%).
15:45:03:Unit 01:Completed  34500000 out of 50000000 steps (69%).
15:46:22:Unit 01:Completed  35000000 out of 50000000 steps (70%).
15:47:42:Unit 01:Completed  35500000 out of 50000000 steps (71%).
15:47:55:Unit 00:Completed 1040000 out of 2000000 steps  (52%)
15:49:02:Unit 01:Completed  36000000 out of 50000000 steps (72%).
15:50:21:Unit 01:Completed  36500000 out of 50000000 steps (73%).
15:51:41:Unit 01:Completed  37000000 out of 50000000 steps (74%).
15:53:02:Unit 01:Completed  37500000 out of 50000000 steps (75%).
15:54:22:Unit 01:Completed  38000000 out of 50000000 steps (76%).
15:54:38:Unit 00:Completed 1060000 out of 2000000 steps  (53%)
15:55:43:Unit 01:Completed  38500000 out of 50000000 steps (77%).
15:57:03:Unit 01:Completed  39000000 out of 50000000 steps (78%).
15:58:22:Unit 01:Completed  39500000 out of 50000000 steps (79%).
15:59:43:Unit 01:Completed  40000000 out of 50000000 steps (80%).
```


----------



## kubi-1988 (21. September 2011)

Den Eindruck habe ich auch, statt irgendwas um 4:16 Minuten sagt er mir 44,52 Sekunden und 35,6k PPD (so wie es sollte) und das war vorher noch viel geringer da meinte er 40k PPD.


----------



## T0M@0 (21. September 2011)

Ich muss sagen ein i7 2600 faltet richtig geil! ca. 22 000 PPD (Folding@Home Stats und PPD vergleich) 

Bei Std. Takt! Undervolted auf 1,005V (brachte 15°C weniger)

Mal gucken ob ich am WE mal ne Big mache...

Das ganze ist in einer VM (VmWare Player 3.0.0) mit Linux Debian 6 x64 als Gastsys und als Host ist Win 7 Pro x64 installiert...  VM brachte ein Plus von über 3000PPD


----------



## nichtraucher91 (21. September 2011)

T0M@0 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich muss sagen ein i7 2600 faltet richtig geil! ca. 22 000 PPD (Folding@Home Stats und PPD vergleich)
> 
> Bei Std. Takt! Undervolted auf 1,005V (brachte 15°C weniger)
> 
> ...



Koenntest du bitte mal den Unterschied in der Energyaufnahme messen?


----------



## acer86 (21. September 2011)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Koenntest du bitte mal den Unterschied in der Energyaufnahme messen?


 

hat schmicki schon gemacht siehe hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...ngsbericht-miniitx-faltserver-goliath-13.html

waren ca. 25-30Watt weniger gesamt verbrauch für 24000PPD gerade mal 95Watt das ist einfach nur GEIL


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (22. September 2011)

Hab mir jetzt ein Voltcraft Energy Check 3000 (wie hier Empfohlen   )  gekauft , und muss sagen ich bin enttäuscht 
Der Idle Verbrauch ist mit 160W ja ganz in Ordnung, die CPU(Q66) zieht unter Prime knapp 135 Watt @ 3,5 ghz (Idle->Load) , die GPU(gtx460) unter Furmark ca. 250W @870mhz -> Prime+Furmark kommt auf ca. 540W, passt ja.
Aber beim Falten verbrauche ich nur 390W  Da hat man Gratis Strom und dann is das Ding so sparsam , wie soll ich im Winter damit heizen?


----------



## T0M@0 (22. September 2011)

2. Pc


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (22. September 2011)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> 2. Pc


Ist in Planung , werde vermutlich aufrüsten sobald man weiß was BD leistet , dann entweder BD oder SB 
Der alte wird vermutlich Falten


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. September 2011)

Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> Da hat man Gratis Strom und dann is das Ding so sparsam , wie soll ich im Winter damit heizen?


2. PC oder 2. oder sogar 3. Grafikkarte.


----------



## Thosch (22. September 2011)

Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> ...dann entweder BD oder SB
> ...


  Glaube nicht das der BD was reißen wird ... das was bis jetz durchgesickert ist läßt nix gutes erahnen. SB oder Ivy wird wohl vorn bleiben. AMD wird sich nur mit P7L-Verh. halten können.


----------



## Bumblebee (22. September 2011)

Thosch schrieb:


> Glaube nicht das der BD was reißen wird ... das was bis jetzt durchgesickert ist läßt nix Gutes erahnen. SB oder Ivy wird wohl vorn bleiben. AMD wird sich nur mit P/L-Verh. halten können.



Das sehe ich (leider) genauso; und lasse mich gerne positiv überraschen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. September 2011)

Thosch schrieb:


> Glaube nicht das der BD was reißen wird ... das was bis jetz durchgesickert ist läßt nix gutes erahnen


Alles was bis jetzt durchgesickert ist, ist mehr als nur vage und darf stark angezweifelt werden. Selbst wen die Leistung kaum höher als die meines 1090t sein sollte, wird er für mich nur schon durch die Tatsache interessant, dass die grossen BD-Modelle BigWU-tauglich sind.


----------



## Schmidde (22. September 2011)

...wem haben wir eigentlich den Punkteschub gestern zu verdanken?


----------



## Thosch (22. September 2011)

Na uns allen !!


----------



## Psycho1996 (22. September 2011)

An mir liegts sicher net 

Ich kann mal wieder nicht wirklich falten  Wird in unserer Firma wieder zu warm im Obergeschoss  32°C


----------



## Schmidde (22. September 2011)

Thosch schrieb:


> Na uns allen !!


 
Ok


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (22. September 2011)

Thosch schrieb:


> Glaube nicht das der BD was reißen wird ... das was bis jetz durchgesickert ist läßt nix gutes erahnen. SB oder Ivy wird wohl vorn bleiben. AMD wird sich nur mit P7L-Verh. halten können.


 
Befürchte ich zwar auch aber ich hab ja keinen Stress also werde ich einfach noch warten und dann entscheiden. Wechseln muss ich ohnehin alles  

Allerdings bin ich guter Dinge dass die bei fah gut sein könnten, sind ja immerhin auf Multitasking ausgelegt, bzw. Für Server.


----------



## davidof2001 (22. September 2011)

Schmidde schrieb:


> ...wem haben wir eigentlich den Punkteschub gestern zu verdanken?


 
War das gestern nicht sogar eine neue Höchstmarke?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. September 2011)

davidof2001 schrieb:


> War das gestern nicht sogar eine neue Höchstmarke?


Bin mir nicht ganz sicher, aber ich glaube unser Bestmarke liegt momentan bei *2,291,793 Punkte >* http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...35/119786-eine-wuerdigung-89.html#post3012259


----------



## Bumblebee (23. September 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Bin mir nicht ganz sicher, aber ich glaube unser Bestmarke liegt momentan bei *2,291,793 Punkte *


 
Jupp - ich glaube so war das - kann ich aber grad nicht nachschauen da ich in den letzten Vorbereitungen für einen Kurzurlaub bin
Also auch nicht wundern wenn ihr eine Woche nichts von mir hört ...


----------



## acer86 (23. September 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Jupp - ich glaube so war das - kann ich aber grad nicht nachschauen da ich in den letzten Vorbereitungen für einen Kurzurlaub bin
> Also auch nicht wundern wenn ihr eine Woche nichts von mir hört ...




wünsch dir viel Spaß im Urlaub und erhole dich gut


----------



## JonathanWayne (23. September 2011)

Hallo,

mal eine nette Frage. Kann man Folding@home auch mit einer HD 6790 machen? Würde sich sowas lohnen?


----------



## kubi-1988 (23. September 2011)

Ja dazu brauchst du den neuen 7er Client, welcher unter Windows laufen muss. Außerdem brauchst du einen Treiber neuer als 11.2. Der Client braucht dann einen Kern auf deiner CPU, welchen er voll auslastet.
Beim erstellen des GPU-Slot musst du noch als Extra Slot Option client-type mit der Variablen (Value) advanced angeben. (Hilfe dazu sollte der Thread bieten.)

Wenn dann die GPU faltet sollte sie so 8 bis 9k PPD bringen.

Edit: Ich sehe gerade es du hast je keine HD 6970 sondern eine 6790 da sollten es so ~6k PPD sein.


----------



## Ceph (23. September 2011)

Hi Leute,
Ich habe mal wieder ein Problem und Zwar lastet die Beta v7 meine HD5850 nur max. zu 80% aus. Auch wenn ich den zusätztlich aktivierten SMP auf 50% reduziere kann ich nicht mehr GPU auslastung erzeugen. Ich habe als CPU einen 2500K. Hat vllt jm einen Tipp wie ich die GPU ausgelastet bekomme? Ich will einfach kein potenzial brachliegen lassen.

P.s. Fahcore_16 ist natürlich aktiviert.

Danke Ceph


----------



## kubi-1988 (23. September 2011)

Welchen Client hast du den installiert? Falls du einen älteren als die 7.1.33 hast, dann update mal. Auch kannst du mal versuchen einen neueren Treiber zu installieren, vllt. das eine höhere Auslastung als 80%.
Ansonsten müssen wir wohl erstmal damit leben, dass die  GPU-Last schwankt. Bei mir (HD5770) schwankt sie zw. 91 und 99%. Bei koe80 (HD6970; s. hier) schwankt sie zw. 80 und 99%. Die einzige Erklärung dafür, die mir einfällt ist, dass die CPU teilweise limitiert.

Das Einzige was du mal probieren könntest, ist einen weiteren GPU-Slot hinzuzufügen. In einem kurzem Test hat das bei mir zu einer Dauerhaften Auslastung von 99% geführt. Allerdings hat er in einer früheren Version (Ich weiß nicht mehr genau, ob es 7.1.21. oder 7.1.24 war.) den Slot beim Neustart gelöscht, aber die WU behalten.


----------



## p00nage (23. September 2011)

Hi ich bräuchte in 2 Wochen nochmal Hilfe wenn es sich lohnt  Würde dann nochma versuchen auf Linux umzustellen weil so mach ich mmn für 2600k+gtx260 einfach zu wenig ppd. Nur wollte jetzt während der Semesterferien keine Experimente machen da der pc 200km weit weg steht. Hat sich da auf dem Bereich was getan ?


----------



## T0M@0 (23. September 2011)

Also ich habs virtuell mit vmware (version 3.0.0) player gemacht. Dann debian 6 x64 installiert. Dann noch von der fah seite den client gezogen und mit den üblichen parametern gestartet... Macht ca. 2000 ppd mehr als in windows

Vorteil ist, dass du so dann die gtx unter windows noch nutzen kannst.


----------



## kubi-1988 (23. September 2011)

Also wenn du es einfach haben willst mit VM, dann nimmst du dir die VM. Einrichten und steuern, solltest du die dann mit dem Browser unter Windows können. Dann hast du den Vorteil, dass du die Graka noch laufen lassen kannst. Sonst kannst du mal noch die selbe Distribution als native Installation nutzen. Dann kannst du allerdings die Graka nicht nutzen.


----------



## naluwams (24. September 2011)

Hey Leute ich habe ein Probleem

Ich Habe ein H60 aber die Befestigungen passen nicht überein mit deen Befestigungen am Motherbord.

Weis einer von euch wie die troz deem irendwie befestig kriege?


----------



## Thosch (24. September 2011)

... eine größere Menge Wärmeleitkleber ?    -->  einfach
... neue Löcher bohren  --> schwer und riskant
... andere Halterung für den Kühlblock   -->   ??
... vorhandene Halterung modifizieren  -->  ??
... neue per CNC fräsen lassen  -->  sicher teuer
Solche Sachen sollte man vor dem Kauf abklären.

Gestern neuer Höchststand ... ??  Hier gibts doch immer was zu feiern ... Prost!


----------



## Schmicki (24. September 2011)

naluwams schrieb:


> Weis einer von euch wie die troz deem irendwie befestig kriege?



Gib uns doch noch ein paar Details, damit wir dir besser helfen können. Welches Motherboard hast du denn? Vielleicht kannst du auch ein Foto von der Problemzone machen.


----------



## tomas2 (24. September 2011)

Wie wir wohl verhindern könnten dass uns diese HardwareCanucks in 1.5 Monaten einholen?
Wir bräuchten wohl eindeutig mehr aktive Falter. Mit einer Einmalaktion kann man es höchstens verzögern...

Ich liebe den Wettbewerb wie man merkt... Aber man wird sich wohl damit abfinden müssen.


----------



## naluwams (24. September 2011)

ich habe das Motherboard: ASRock 970 Extreme4 supports AMD3+cpu 8core ready (oder irgendwie so)
und als kühlung eine H60 AM3

foto kommt später noch nach

vielen dank aber schon.


----------



## Schmidde (24. September 2011)

Eigentlich ist doch der Kühler mit AM3 kompatibel? Versteh ich nicht ganz 



Meine Wakü ist jetzt auch bestellt, allerdings werden die letzten Teile erst Ende Oktober bei AT wieder im Lager sein, heist also noch warten 
Bei interesse wäre der weitere Fortschritt dann hier zu verfolgen


----------



## Wolvie (24. September 2011)

Juhu! 
1000. WU is fertig
->


----------



## T0M@0 (24. September 2011)

Gratz 
bin jetzt bei ca. 16300Wu's


----------



## nfsgame (24. September 2011)

Mensch Leute, wir (eher ihr im Moment...) gehn(/geht) ja richtig ab !


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (24. September 2011)

Was bringen 9800 gx2 / gtx 295 so an ppd?
Sollte ich eher in eine solche karte investieren oder eher in gts 250/450 bzw. Gtx 460?


----------



## nfsgame (25. September 2011)

Die beiden sind "leicht" ineffizient. Würd eich nur noch einsetzen wenn die eh vorhanden sind. Genauso wie die GTS250. 

Eine 9800GX2 bringt in etwa 9000-12000PPD.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (25. September 2011)

Was wäre denn zur Zeit empfehlenswert als reine falt Karte? Sollte nicht zu teuer sein  
Die 9800 gx2 könnte ich evtl. Um 50€ bekommen, zugreifen?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. September 2011)

Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> Was wäre denn zur Zeit empfehlenswert als reine falt Karte? Sollte nicht zu teuer sein
> Die 9800 gx2 könnte ich evtl. Um 50€ bekommen, zugreifen?


Ich würde es lassen > die 9800GX2 verbraucht etwa 100W mehr bei kleinerer Faltleistung als die GTX460. 
Als reine Faltkarte mit günstigem Verbrauch und Anschaffungspreis würd ich entweder ne GTS450 (Ausverkauf ) oder gleich in ne GTX550 investieren.


----------



## Thosch (25. September 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Mensch Leute, wir (eher ihr im Moment...) gehn(/geht) ja richtig ab !


 
Mahlzeit. Na ja ...
--> das Wetter ist nicht mehr gaaanz so gut also weniger Aussenaktivitäten.
--> Die Temps sind gesunken, war auch ein Grund für manche nicht zu falten.
--> Manch einer will doch mal seine Position in der Liste wieder "aufbessern".
--> Geburtstag + neue HW
--> neuer Job mit neuer HW, mit mehr Geld --> inv. in neue HW
--> Aufrüsten/Ausrangieren der bestehenden HW
--> Leistungssprung neuer HW
--> Verbesserung der Clients/WUs

... u.s.w. 

Wer will kann noch nebenbei *"Fold it"* spielen ... ob das effektiv ist ??


----------



## acer86 (25. September 2011)

Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> Was wäre denn zur Zeit empfehlenswert als reine falt Karte? Sollte nicht zu teuer sein
> Die 9800 gx2 könnte ich evtl. Um 50€ bekommen, zugreifen?


 

könnte eine GTS450 GLH anbieten, wen Interesse besteht.


----------



## JonathanWayne (25. September 2011)

Guten,

die HD 6790 tut jetzt und ein Kern vom 1090T ist ausgelastet.

Wie kann ich jetzt die anderne 5 Kerne möglichst gut auslasten ohne das die Grafikkarte weniger als 99% ausgelastet ist?

Habe vorhin den CPU-Modus mitinstallert, aber da war die Grafikkarte nur zu etwa 30% ausgelastet. Dann habe ich den nur-Graka-Modus installiert und sie ist voll ausgelastet, nur die CPU eben nicht.


----------



## nfsgame (25. September 2011)

Den SMP einfach statt mit "-smp" mit "-smp 5" starten -


----------



## Blue_Gun (25. September 2011)

Kurze Frage: Würde es sich lohnen einen Athlon 64 3200+ für F@H zu benutzten? 

Hätte hier noch einen rumliegen, aber würde gern vorher wissen ob es sich lohnt den zu benutzen.


----------



## kubi-1988 (25. September 2011)

@JonathanWayne: Welchen Client hast du laufen? Wie ich dir geschrieben hatte den 7er Client? Da kannst du einen GPU-Slot mit client-type=advanced und einen SMP-Slot mit 5 Kernen nutzen, dann sollte deine Hardware voll ausgelastet werden (CPU zu 100% und zu GPU 9x-99%).
Zum nutzen von nur 5 Kernen des SMP beim 7er Client einfach in der Konfig in das entsprechende Feld 5 eintragen, s. auch das folgende Bild.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Blue_Gun: Rein vom PPD/W-Verhältnis lohnt es sich sicher nicht. Die CPU schafft dann vllt. 100-200 PPD, bei Projekten mit Bonus sicher auch noch etwas mehr.


----------



## JonathanWayne (25. September 2011)

@kubi: Ah ok, dickes danke für den Screenshot, habe das jetzt so geändert.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (25. September 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> könnte eine GTS450 GLH anbieten, wen Interesse besteht.


Ich bin jetzt eher auf der Suche nach einer GTX460 , da ich die falls ich mal zum Spielen kommen würde per SLi verbinden kann.
Was möchtest du denn für die GTS450 haben ?


----------



## acer86 (25. September 2011)

Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt eher auf der Suche nach einer GTX460 , da ich die falls ich mal zum Spielen kommen würde per SLi verbinden kann.
> Was möchtest du denn für die GTS450 haben ?



Eine GTX 460 von Zotac hätte ich auch noch im Angebot, allerdings mit den hinweiß das ich nur eine der beiden karten verkaufe^^

für die GTS450 GLH  60Euro 
für die GTX460 1GB von Zotac 120 Euro VB.


----------



## Wolvie (25. September 2011)

Blue_Gun schrieb:


> Kurze Frage: Würde es sich lohnen einen Athlon 64 3200+ für F@H zu benutzten?
> 
> Hätte hier noch einen rumliegen, aber würde gern vorher wissen ob es sich lohnt den zu benutzen.


Ich glaube nicht, das es sich lohnt. Bringt wenig Punkte und braucht dafür viel Strom. 

Aber jede gefaltete WU bringt die Forschung einen Schritt weiter.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (25. September 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> Eine GTX 460 von Zotac hätte ich auch noch im Angebot, allerdings mit den hinweiß das ich nur eine der beiden karten verkaufe^^
> 
> für die GTS450 GLH  60Euro
> für die GTX460 1GB von Zotac 120 Euro VB.


Hmm , muss ich mir noch überlegen , um 127€ würde ich eine neue EVGA gtx 460 bekommen


----------



## Thosch (25. September 2011)

Leg noch was drauf und hol dir ne 560er Ti !


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. September 2011)

Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> Hmm , muss ich mir noch überlegen , um 127€ würde ich eine neue EVGA gtx 460 bekommen


Caseking.de » Grafikkarten » NVIDIA Grafikkarten » NVIDIA GTX 550 Serie
Caseking.de » Grafikkarten » NVIDIA Grafikkarten » NVIDIA GTX 560 Serie

@acer86: Bitte nicht böse sein.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (25. September 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Caseking.de » Grafikkarten » NVIDIA Grafikkarten » NVIDIA GTX 550 Serie
> Caseking.de » Grafikkarten » NVIDIA Grafikkarten » NVIDIA GTX 560 Serie
> 
> @acer86: Bitte nicht böse sein.


Die 550Ti ist langsamer als eine 460 gtx(What is the Fastest Graphics Card for Folding? | bit-tech.net) , wie schneidet die 560 ohne Ti ab im Vergleich zur 460er ab ?


----------



## acer86 (25. September 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Caseking.de » Grafikkarten » NVIDIA Grafikkarten » NVIDIA GTX 550 Serie
> Caseking.de » Grafikkarten » NVIDIA Grafikkarten » NVIDIA GTX 560 Serie
> 
> @acer86: Bitte nicht böse sein.


 

kein Problem ich muss sie nicht zwingend verkaufen war nur ein Angebot.


----------



## nfsgame (25. September 2011)

Verkäufe in Zukunft besser an den MP verlegen .


----------



## naluwams (25. September 2011)

naluwams schrieb:


> ich habe das Motherboard: ASRock 970 Extreme4 supports AMD3+cpu 8core ready (oder irgendwie so)
> und als kühlung eine H60 AM3
> 
> foto kommt später noch nach
> ...



hier das foto alls anhang weis nicht wie ich es sonst zeigen kann




Schmidde schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist doch der Kühler mit AM3 kompatibel? Versteh ich nicht ganz



aber es ist ein AM3+


----------



## Thosch (25. September 2011)

... nice ...


----------



## Schmicki (25. September 2011)

@naluwams

So kann das nicht passen! Bei der Halterung handelt es sich um die *Intel*-Variante. Man muss die Halterung abschrauben und die AMD-Variante ranschrauben. Liegt der H60 bei. Dann klappt das auch mit der Befestigung an der original MoBo-Halterung!


----------



## naluwams (25. September 2011)

Heilige Sch**** war wir zu zweit und haben das nicht bemerkt

danke wird sofort umgebaut


----------



## Schmidde (25. September 2011)

Schon gesehen?
Im v7 Client werden jetzt auch die SMP Bonuspunkte mit einberechnet


----------



## kubi-1988 (25. September 2011)

Ich hab noch keine rechnen lassen, seit dem ich auf die 7.1.33 upgedatete habe. Daher die Frage, woher hast du die Info und vor allem wo wird das angezeigt? Bei den PPD und Estimated Credit oder doch in der Log? In der Log wurden nämlich schon länger die zu erwartenden Punkte (inkl. Bonuspunkte) angezeigt.


----------



## Malkolm (25. September 2011)

Eine kleine Zwischenfrage an die Hardware-News-Junkies unter uns Faltern:

Ich bin beim Stöbern auf AnandTech - IDF 2011: Lucid Announces Virtu Universal MVP Featuring HyperFormance Technology (Update) gestoßen. Ein kleiner Artikel zu den zukünftigen Möglichkeiten der IGPU von Intel CPUs und deren Anbindung.
Man sieht direkt auf der ersten Seite drei Grafiken wo unter anderem "Power Management" als ein neues Feature angeboten wird.
Weiß jemand näheres, was es damit auf sich hat?
Ist es damit nun endlich möglich die d-GPU bei Bedarf *komplett* abzuschalten (sprich 0 Watt)? Bisher lief diese ja immer noch im idle (bis zu 70Watt je nach GPU) nebenher.

Wenn das nun endlich möglich wäre, ließe sich endlich ein super Hybrid-Rechner bauen, der im Normalzustand CPU-only faltet (mit neuem Ivy Bridge) und ein sehr gutes PPD/Watt Verhältnis aufweisen würde, der aber auch zum Spielerechner umgeswitcht werden könnte bei Bedarf.

Wenn jemand nähere Infos dazu hat...melden!


----------



## Schmidde (25. September 2011)

kubi-1988 schrieb:


> Ich hab noch keine rechnen lassen, seit dem ich  auf die 7.1.33 upgedatete habe. Daher die Frage, woher hast du die Info  und vor allem wo wird das angezeigt? Bei den PPD und Estimated Credit  oder doch in der Log? In der Log wurden nämlich schon länger die zu  erwartenden Punkte (inkl. Bonuspunkte) angezeigt.



Info hab ich keine gelesen, aber ich seh´s ja an meinem Client 
Base Points is klar, bei Estimated Credit stehen jetzt die ausgerechneten Base Points + Bonuspunkte (da standen ja davor normalerweise ebenfalls nur die Base Points drin) und die PPD entspricht der gleichen wie beim Bonus Point Calculator.


----------



## kubi-1988 (26. September 2011)

So ich habe es gerade mal getestet, bei mir zeigt er weder Estimated Credit noch Estimated PPD an (Projekt 6060; 7.1.33). Wenn ich den zwar schon etwas älteren Post richtig verstanden habe, dann liegt das mit der fehlenden Bonusberechnung nicht am Client sondern an den Servern. Dann hast du scheinbar einen Server mit neuem Servercode erwischt.

BTW die Berechnung der TPF haben sie gründlich versaut. Bei mir hat er nach dem Start des Clients eine TPF von 0,46 s für den GPU-Slot angezeigt und mehr als 6000k PPD. Z. Z. ist er immerhin noch bei ~30s und 53,7k PPD.


----------



## Schmidde (26. September 2011)

Könnte sein

Ja das mit fehlerhaft berechneten TPF hab ich auch des öfteren...is wohl noch etwas buggy.
Aber im Log lässt sich die Zeit ja auch ermitteln.


----------



## T0M@0 (26. September 2011)

juhu meine erste big 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TEAM_70335 (26. September 2011)

wie lange hast du daran gefaltet?


----------



## T0M@0 (26. September 2011)

Waren ca. 2,3 Tage
http://foldingstats.eu/index.php?seite=detailcpu&id=394

Aber ohne OC lohnt es fast garnicht...


----------



## Schmicki (26. September 2011)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Aber ohne OC lohnt es fast garnicht...


 
Naja, das stimmt nicht so ganz. Die BIG-WUs sind einfach konstanter in der Punkteausbeute. Bei den SMPs sind auch schon mal richtige Krücken dabei. Vor der Punktereduktion waren die BIGs natürlich viel attraktiver!


----------



## TEAM_70335 (27. September 2011)

ich habe die CPU jetzt auf 2,0 ghz getaktet....mein Energiekostengerät hat mir einen Schock versetzt i7 920CPU@4,011 mit GPU GTX560Ti@1,0v haben zusammen 362 w zum falten gebraucht.


----------



## tom7 (27. September 2011)

Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> Die 550Ti ist langsamer als eine 460 gtx(What is the Fastest Graphics Card for Folding? | bit-tech.net) , wie schneidet die 560 ohne Ti ab im Vergleich zur 460er ab ?


 
Ich hol die Frage nach der Leistung der 560 ohne Ti nochmal nach vorne. Ich weiß es auch nicht und überleg zur Zeit genauso ob ich mir eine 2.te hol oder meine 460 ersetze.
Außerdem ist unter dem Link die 550 Ti langsamer als eine GTS 450, is das wirklich so?

Gruß


----------



## T0M@0 (27. September 2011)

Also eine 560 ist nur eine höher getaktete 460


----------



## Thosch (28. September 2011)

Moin.
Nach mtlw. 21 abgelieferten BIG-GPU-WUs stelle ich fest das es keine weiteren Fails gegeben hat. Konnte aber heute früh nicht nachschauen ob auch Projekte die vorher abgebrochen wurden mit dabei sind.
HanD.


----------



## acer86 (28. September 2011)

Hier ist vielleicht ein Lösung wen man nur ein PCI-e 16X Slot auf den MB hat, aber noch eine faltfähige Grafikkarte sucht.

stellt sich nur die Frage was die 48 Shader Einheiten leisten können. und was der Spaß kosten wird.

Zotac GeForce GT 520 als PCI- und PCIe-x1-Variante - TweakPC.de


----------



## Wolvie (28. September 2011)

Bei mir werkelt eine GT430 mit 96 Shadern im PCI-Slot.
Mit 800/1600/780 liefert sie 3 - 3,1k PPD; TPF ~6 - 7 Min.
Leider hat die Karte nur DDR-RAM... bremst die Karte trotz Maximum-Ram-Übertaktung merklich aus


----------



## Knutowskie (28. September 2011)

Boah.. P7621... nur 8000PPD, sonst ruppt die GTX470 das doppelte... vor allem ne TPF von 10 minuten... was soll denn das?
Wie bekommt man ne WU los? 

Schon probiert: Alles löschen, nur work ordner und qeue.dat löschen, fahcore_15 löschen.... was genau kann man machen, damit man nicht immer die selbe scheiß WU bekommt?
Es müsste ne Option in der CFG geben... crappy-damn-lowPPD-WU [yes/no]:

Ich dreh durch...

Und mein E6420 macht gerade fast genauso viel Punkte wie mein Q9550...irgendwas ist da faul...


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (28. September 2011)

Knutowskie schrieb:


> Boah.. P7621... nur 8000PPD, sonst ruppt die GTX470 das doppelte... vor allem ne TPF von 10 minuten... was soll denn das?
> Wie bekommt man ne WU los?
> 
> Schon probiert: Alles löschen, nur work ordner und qeue.dat löschen, fahcore_15 löschen.... was genau kann man machen, damit man nicht immer die selbe scheiß WU bekommt?


Alles löschen und Machine ID ändern hilft meistens.


----------



## Knutowskie (28. September 2011)

die machine ID ... danke!


----------



## kubi-1988 (28. September 2011)

Knutowskie schrieb:


> Boah.. P7621... nur 8000PPD, sonst ruppt die GTX470 das doppelte... vor allem ne TPF von 10 minuten... was soll denn das?
> Wie bekommt man ne WU los?


Einfach das - advmethods löschen und du solltest die WUs (7620&7621) nicht mehr bekommen. (s. auch News-Posting im Folding@home-Forum)


----------



## Knutowskie (28. September 2011)

auch die advmethods hab ich rausgenommen. hatte mir schon überlegt, dass es auch daran liegen kann.

jedoch lädt er immer ne neue WU, wenn man work ordner, qeue.dat und machine ID löscht/ändert. also das schonmal cool. als er dann immer wieder eine 7621 geladen hatte (dennoch verschiedene) hatte ich die advmethods gelöscht und läuft.

noch ne Frage: is Core A4 besser als A3?

auf meinem E6420 habe ich unter ubuntu 2 consolen mit A4 laufen, auf dem  Q9550 unter win7 eine SMP mit A3 console. Der dualcore wirft 4000PPD  ab, der quadcore 4300... da liegt die Frage nahe: VM und einzelne  consolen für den Quad sinnvoll oder nicht?


----------



## kubi-1988 (28. September 2011)

Das kann dir sicher keiner sagen, ob der Core-A4 oder Core-A3 besser sind, weil sie nicht die gleichen Projekte laufen haben. Also früher waren mehrere Unicore-Clients garantiert schlechter, weil es da keinen Bonus gibt. Jetzt kann es durch aus anders sein.

Also wenn du beim Q9550 nur den SMP laufen lässt, dann wäre es das beste dort auch auf Linux um zu steigen, notfalls in der VM. Aus eigener Erfahrung würde ich sagen mit dem angepassten Foldinglinux aus dem Thread schafft man ~20% mehr PPD als unter Windows.


----------



## Schmidde (28. September 2011)

Lässt sich mit dem V7 Client eigentlich auch in einer VM falten oder gilt das nur für die Consolenclients?


----------



## TEAM_70335 (28. September 2011)

habe ich auch schon ne Weile so, die ppd steigt zwar, aber auch die lautstärke und überproportional der Verbrauch...müsste man glatt mal messen...mache ich mal am WE


----------



## kubi-1988 (28. September 2011)

Schmidde schrieb:


> Lässt sich mit dem V7 Client eigentlich auch in einer VM falten oder gilt das nur für die Consolenclients?


Ja klar sollte sogar einfacher gehen zumindest unter Ubuntu. Einfach passendes Paket runterladen und mit dem Paketmanager öffnen und installieren. Einrichtung ist dann ja über die graphische Oberfläche, wie unter Win. Bringt nur nichts, weil unter Linux ja sowieso nur die CPU falten kann (zumindest in der VM und nativ nur mit Umwegen).


----------



## The Ian (28. September 2011)

wer von euch hat ahnung in der programmierung von java...vorzugsweise mit eclipse?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. September 2011)

Heute Abend bin ich endlich mal dazu gekommen per Powerline den Internet-Anschluss meines Nachbarn anzuzapfen:
Nach ein zwei Schwierigkeiten (Drambox nicht erreichbar) funktioniert die ganze Sache eigentlich ganz passabel. 

Ein Wermutstropfen ist sicher das von seiner 20'000er-Leitung nur knapp 10'000 bei mir ankommen, aber das lässt sich wahrscheinlich durch den Einsatz von den neuen 500Mbit/s-Adapter lösen > meine alten Adapter sind noch die 200Mbit/s und da ich eh noch zwei Stück kaufen muss kommt es auf die paar Franken mehr auch nicht mehr an.


----------



## Knutowskie (28. September 2011)

The Ian schrieb:


> wer von euch hat ahnung in der programmierung von java...vorzugsweise mit eclipse?


 Was willste denn machen? Ich hatte da mal 2 Semester Vorlesung mit Java und Eclipse is sowieso geil(nagut, manchmal ganz schön friemelig, aber was besseres hab ich noch nich gefunden)...


----------



## The Ian (29. September 2011)

muss dieses semester ne belegarbeit schreiben und die wollte ich vorzugsweise über fah machen, nur mit mehr augenmerk auf die proteine selber (studiere ja biotechnologie/bioinformatik im 5.semester)...dazu hatte ich auch vor ein prog zu schreiben...grundkenntnisse von javaprogrammierung sind vorhanden, allerdings gehts jetzt auch an sachen, die meinen momentanen horizont übersteigen...wollt halt nur mal vorfragen, an wen ich mich ev. wenden könnte
am ende werde ich die arbeit und das prog mit großer wahrscheinlichkeit hier im forum veröffentlichen


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (29. September 2011)

The Ian schrieb:


> wer von euch hat ahnung in der programmierung von java...vorzugsweise mit eclipse?


 
Ich hab knapp 2 jahre an meiner Schule Java programmiert mit netbeans und eclipse, wie viel davon noch übrig ist ist die andere Frage


----------



## naluwams (29. September 2011)

Hey leute mein folding at home client hat gesponnen und meine 4 kerne haben die helfte von punkten gemacht wie vor dem Umbau ein einzelner Kern  kann mir jemand helfen bitte?



edit: grobe gramatik fehler


----------



## naluwams (29. September 2011)

naluwams schrieb:


> Hey leute mein folding at home client hat gesponnen und meine 4 kerne haben die helfte von punkten gemacht wie vor dem Umbau ein einzelner Kern  kann mir jemand helfen bitte?
> 
> 
> 
> edit: grobe gramatik fehler


 

funkt wieder
neu instaliert  hoffen mein cpu kriegt jetzt auch ordentlich WU
danke aber


----------



## Schmidde (29. September 2011)

kubi-1988 schrieb:


> Ja klar sollte sogar einfacher gehen zumindest unter Ubuntu. Einfach passendes Paket runterladen und mit dem Paketmanager öffnen und installieren. Einrichtung ist dann ja über die graphische Oberfläche, wie unter Win. Bringt nur nichts, weil unter Linux ja sowieso nur die CPU falten kann (zumindest in der VM und nativ nur mit Umwegen).



Hm in der VM lassen sich aber nur 4 oder 8 Kerne einstellen...bringt mich bei nem 6er nicht weiter


----------



## Psycho1996 (29. September 2011)

=> ausprobieren^^ ich würd 8 Kerne nehmen xD und dann halt schauen ob das dann immernoch mehr PPD als unter WIndoof gibt... Ka was da alles passieren kann, hab keine erfahrung mit Hexas in ner VM @ Octa laufen zu lassen...


----------



## kubi-1988 (29. September 2011)

Ich würde ebenfalls mit 8 Kernen laufen lassen. Du müsstest dann eben nur mit -smp6 laufen lassen.

So ich kann bestätigen bei einigen WUs, kann der 7er Client den Bonus berechnen. BTW das Projekt (7007) geht ja mal richtig ab, er schafft trotz nebenher was machen und 3 Kernen mehr als 7k PPD. Sonst schafft er bei der Konstellation weniger als 5k PPD. Wie das erst abgeht mit 4 Kernen und unter Linux.


----------



## Wolvie (29. September 2011)

Ein 2600K liefert unter Win* XP *(32Bit!) *17.900 PPD* @Stock ! (P.6070, TPF 3:00Min)
Laut der PCGH-Stats-Seite rund 600PPD *mehr* wie unter Win 7 (64Bit?)


----------



## T0M@0 (30. September 2011)

das kann viele Gründe haben: Treiber, Grafikkarte(n) die nebenbei falten, Nutzung des PC's für Internet etc. würde nicht unterschreiben, dass es mit XP unter gleichen umständen immer schneller geht...


----------



## Schmidde (30. September 2011)

Psycho1996 schrieb:
			
		

> => ausprobieren^^ ich würd 8 Kerne nehmen xD und dann halt schauen ob das dann immernoch mehr PPD als unter WIndoof gibt... Ka was da alles passieren kann, hab keine erfahrung mit Hexas in ner VM @ Octa laufen zu lassen...



Mit 8 Kernen stürzt die VM dann aber beim starten ab, und auch beim auswählen von 8 Kernen kommt schon der Hinweis das sich die VM damit wahrscheinlich nicht starten lässt (oder so ähnlich).


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (30. September 2011)

Hat jemand hier eine gtx 460 von gigabyte oder evga am laufen? 
Erfahrungsberichte?


----------



## Schmicki (30. September 2011)

@Mastermaisi777

Ich habe eine EVGA GTX460. Macht beim Falten mit OC@820 MHz ca. 11500 PPD. Habe den original Kühler* drauf und bleibt schön kühl (52 °C) bei 60% Lüfterdrehzahl. Von der Lautstärke her, ist das noch sehr angenehm.

*auf dem Bild ist zwar die GTS450 zu sehen, aber die Kühlung ist identisch:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (30. September 2011)

Schmicki schrieb:


> @Mastermaisi777
> 
> Ich habe eine EVGA GTX460. Macht beim Falten mit OC@820 MHz ca. 11500 PPD. Habe den original Kühler* drauf und bleibt schön kühl (52 °C) bei 60% Lüfterdrehzahl. Von der Lautstärke her, ist das noch sehr angenehm.
> 
> ...


 
Hat die gtx 460 einen VRM Kühler? Bzw. Welche Version besitzt du? 

Lautstärke ist mir eigentlich egal, das Ding sollte nur so stabil wir möglich laufen, weil bluescreens schlimmstenfalls mehrere Tage lang nicht behoben werden können


----------



## Schmicki (30. September 2011)

Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> Hat die gtx 460 einen VRM Kühler? Bzw. Welche Version besitzt du?


 
Es handelt sich um die                  EVGA GeForce GTX 460 FPB mit 768 MB RAM. Der VRam ist nackt, also ohne Kühlkörper. Was die Faltstabilität angeht, kann ich nur Gutes berichten. Ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern, dass mir mal eine WU abgeraucht ist.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (30. September 2011)

Schmicki schrieb:


> Es handelt sich um die                  EVGA GeForce GTX 460 FPB mit 768 MB RAM. Der VRam ist nackt, also ohne Kühlkörper. Was die Faltstabilität angeht, kann ich nur Gutes berichten. Ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern, dass mir mal eine WU abgeraucht ist.


Nicht der VRam sondern die Spannungsversorgung , die ist bei vielen GTX460 Modellen ohne Kühlung was sich angeblich sehr schlecht auf die Stabilität auswirken kann und das OC Potential einschränkt.

Ok das klingt ja schon mal nicht schlecht , wenn das mit der gebrauchten Gigabyte nichts wird werde ich mir wohl die EVGA kaufen


----------



## acer86 (30. September 2011)

Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> Nicht der VRam sondern die Spannungsversorgung , die ist bei vielen GTX460 Modellen ohne Kühlung was sich angeblich sehr schlecht auf die Stabilität auswirken kann und das OC Potential einschränkt.
> 
> Ok das klingt ja schon mal nicht schlecht , wenn das mit der gebrauchten Gigabyte nichts wird werde ich mir wohl die EVGA kaufen


 

eine Alternative wäre noch eine Zotac GTX 460 1GB die hat serienmäßig Spawa Kühler und läuft OHNE Spannungserhöhung auf 900Mhz und 2000Mhz Speichertakt, macht damit 12480PPD bei ca. 120Watt

hier meine Karte gerade beim umbau auf Wakü:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (30. September 2011)

Kostet aber leider um einiges mehr :/ 
Unter 155€ bekommt man die in Österreich nicht , EVGA ist da eben deutlich günstiger


----------



## Wolvie (30. September 2011)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> das kann viele Gründe haben: Treiber, Grafikkarte(n) die nebenbei falten, Nutzung des PC's für Internet etc. würde nicht unterschreiben, dass es mit XP unter gleichen umständen immer schneller geht...


Zumindest für den Moment hatte ich das Gefühl, das man mit XP noch hinterher kommt... 

Ja, du hast vollkommen Recht. Habe hier noch Win7 rumliegen und werde testen, unter welchem OS mehr PPD rauskommen.


----------



## tom7 (30. September 2011)

Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> Hat jemand hier eine gtx 460 von gigabyte oder evga am laufen?
> Erfahrungsberichte?



Habe eine 460 von Gigabyte. Ohne Spannungserhöhung kann ich mit ihr mit 840/1680 Mhz stabil falten (ca. 11600 PPD). Der Kühler ist zwar sehr gut, allerdings neigt sie zum Spulenfiepen, was ich als deutlich störender empfinde als ein Lüfterrauschen. Die Rams sind nackt, auf den Spawas sitzt ein kleiner Kühler.

Ich schau mich grad nach ner gebrauchten 560 Ti um, aber die Preise sind mir im mom noch fast ein wenig zu hoch, dafür dass der Unterschied zu meiner 460 wohl nicht gerade riesig sein wird.

Gruß


----------



## T0M@0 (30. September 2011)

Wolvie schrieb:
			
		

> Zumindest für den Moment hatte ich das Gefühl, das man mit XP noch hinterher kommt...
> 
> Ja, du hast vollkommen Recht. Habe hier noch Win7 rumliegen und werde testen, unter welchem OS mehr PPD rauskommen.



Linux


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (30. September 2011)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Linux


 
jep definitiv linux

linux vm(ws8) mit 2600k@4,5ghz= 33kppd auf normalen smp wus

mfg


----------



## acer86 (30. September 2011)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Linux


 

Nimm ihn doch nicht alle Hoffnung


----------



## Wolvie (30. September 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> Nimm ihn doch nicht alle Hoffnung


*Grummel* ... da schmilzt sie hin...


----------



## T0M@0 (30. September 2011)

in einer VM ist es echt nicht schwer... 

- VMware Player 3.0.0 runterladen (alle darüber unterstützen keine 8 cores in der VM)
- gewünschte Linux Distribution runterladen (wichtig: 64Bit Version!)
- installieren
- auf der Stanford Seite den Beta SMP für Linux laden (http://www.stanford.edu/group/pandegroup/folding/release/FAH6.34-Linux64-SMP.exe)
- mit dem Root-terminal in das Verzeichnis navigieren wo man es hin geladen hat
- "./FAH6.34-Linux64-SMP.exe -configonly" ausführen
- "./FAH6.34-Linux64-SMP.exe -smp -local" --> läuft

oder man nimmt die fertige VM die hier irgendwo schon mal verlinkt war.... (die mag ich aber nich XD)


----------



## fac3l3ss (30. September 2011)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> in einer VM ist es echt nicht schwer...
> (...)


 Wieviel bringt ein natives Linux?
(BTW, deine Sig ist bei mir gekürzt)

Ich habe bald die 200.000 Punkte hinter mir! 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## kubi-1988 (30. September 2011)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> oder man nimmt die fertige VM die hier irgendwo schon mal verlinkt war.... (die mag ich aber nich XD)


Nicht nur einmal.  Warum magst du die nicht. Steuerung über die Console oder über wen Browser, was will man mehr?

@fac3l3ss: Also als ich es mal mit einer Ubuntu-Live-CD probiert hatte, hatte ich mit 3,2 GHz die gleiche Frame-Dauer, wie unter Win7 mit 3,7 GHz. In PPD kann ich dir das allerdings nicht sagen.


----------



## Psycho1996 (30. September 2011)

So weit ich weiß ist der große Vorteil der Folding Distri doch der angepasste Kernel oder nicht?


----------



## kubi-1988 (30. September 2011)

Im Vergleich zu was? Im Vergleich zu einer anderen Linux-Distribution, sollte das so sein, meine ich zumindest gelesen zu haben. Im Vergleich zu Win liegt es sicher auch mit daran, dass die Cores 64Bit Versionen sind. Auf die Schnelle hab ich dazu allerdings nur das Posting von einem User gefunden.


----------



## Psycho1996 (30. September 2011)

Das 64 Bit soviel Mehrleistung bringt? Ich hab zu wenig Ahnung von 32 vs 64 (außer RAM xD) um da was kompetentes von mir zu geben...

Ich meinte Primär eben im Vergleich zu anderen Distris


----------



## kubi-1988 (30. September 2011)

Hm vllt probiere ich es mal aus. Ubuntu 11.04 vs das Foldinglinux aus dem einen Thread hier. (beides in einer VM)

Zur Mehrleistung: Ich kenne mich da auch nicht aus, aber wenn ich in dem vorher verlinkten Thread lese. 





> the 64bit mdrun is 5-10% faster than the 32bit mdrun on windows (due to low-level optimization differences).


 Dann frage ich mich, ob das nur bei 64 Bit möglich ist oder bisher nur für Linux gemacht wurde.


----------



## Wolvie (30. September 2011)

Linux wär ne echte Alternative
Könnte dann den Falter komplett unter Linux laufen lassen, und nicht "nur" ne VM unter Win
Da kommt einem das verlängerte WE gerade recht


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (30. September 2011)

tom7 schrieb:


> Habe eine 460 von Gigabyte. Ohne Spannungserhöhung kann ich mit ihr mit 840/1680 Mhz stabil falten (ca. 11600 PPD). Der Kühler ist zwar sehr gut, allerdings neigt sie zum Spulenfiepen, was ich als deutlich störender empfinde als ein Lüfterrauschen. Die Rams sind nackt, auf den Spawas sitzt ein kleiner Kühler.
> 
> Ich schau mich grad nach ner gebrauchten 560 Ti um, aber die Preise sind mir im mom noch fast ein wenig zu hoch, dafür dass der Unterschied zu meiner 460 wohl nicht gerade riesig sein wird.
> 
> Gruß


Vielen dank für die Info mit den Spawas!


----------



## T0M@0 (30. September 2011)

kubi-1988 schrieb:


> Nicht nur einmal.  Warum magst du die nicht. Steuerung über die Console oder über wen Browser, was will man mehr?
> 
> @fac3l3ss: Also als ich es mal mit einer Ubuntu-Live-CD probiert hatte, hatte ich mit 3,2 GHz die gleiche Frame-Dauer, wie unter Win7 mit 3,7 GHz. In PPD kann ich dir das allerdings nicht sagen.


 
Ich bin ein Debian Liebhaber 

Ich mach auch so nebenbei viel mit Linux, da sagt mir die FaH Distri nicht so zu...

Warum es unter Linux schneller ist? Da hab ich meine eigene Theorie:

- Linux ist besser Mehrkernoptimiert
- der Linux FaH Client hat einen eigenen LoadBalancer, welcher die last besser auf die Kerne verteilt (keine Ahnung ob das in der Windoof Version auch integriert ist, aber bei der Linux Version steht am ende immer wieviel % gebalanced wurde...)


----------



## Knutowskie (30. September 2011)

ein grund, dass es bei Linux schneller ist, ist auch, dass da nich so viel Kram vom OS mitläuft, was Ressourcen kostet..


----------



## acer86 (1. Oktober 2011)

Knutowskie schrieb:


> ein grund, dass es bei Linux schneller ist, ist auch, dass da nich so viel Kram vom OS mitläuft, was Ressourcen kostet..



richtig, z.b. Sidebar und Aero usw. am besten bei einen Reinen Falter auf Windows Basic oder XP Ansicht wechseln


----------



## Knutowskie (1. Oktober 2011)

naja nicht nur Optik. Was bei meinem Win7 alles im Hintergrund läuft... oder eher lief... n haufen Dienste, die nie jemand brauch.


----------



## T0M@0 (1. Oktober 2011)

Das sieht man ganz gut beim Arbeitsspeicher:

Debian ohne xserver ca. 50-80MB nach installation
Windows nimmt sich meist die hälfte von dem was da ist


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (1. Oktober 2011)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Das sieht man ganz gut beim Arbeitsspeicher:
> 
> Debian ohne xserver ca. 50-80MB nach installation
> Windows nimmt sich meist die hälfte von dem was da ist


Weil windows mitdenkt und Programmteile vorher lädt, das macht Linux idr auch so. 
Unter android ist ständig der ram voll, aber man merkt einen deutlichen unterschied wenn man etwas öffnen will ob vorher ein teil schon im ram war oder nicht. 

Wozu ram ungenutzt frei lassen wenn man ihn auch sinnvoll verwenden kann? Die arbeitsgeschwindigkeit leidet Jedenfalls nicht unter vollem ram, das was früher(win 9x) vllt nocht so, aber unter 7 definitiv nicht mehr.


----------



## Psycho1996 (1. Oktober 2011)

Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> Weil windows mitdenkt und Programmteile vorher lädt, das macht Linux idr auch so.
> Unter android ist ständig der ram voll, aber man merkt einen deutlichen unterschied wenn man etwas öffnen will ob vorher ein teil schon im ram war oder nicht.
> 
> Wozu ram ungenutzt frei lassen wenn man ihn auch sinnvoll verwenden kann? Die arbeitsgeschwindigkeit leidet Jedenfalls nicht unter vollem ram, das was früher(win 9x) vllt nocht so, aber unter 7 definitiv nicht mehr.


 
So ists richtig, aber Windows braucht von vornerein mehr RAM für Dienste etc. und diese Ziehen, wenn auch nur minimal, CPU-Zeit...


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (1. Oktober 2011)

Psycho1996 schrieb:


> So ists richtig, aber Windows braucht von vornerein mehr RAM für Dienste etc. und diese Ziehen, wenn auch nur minimal, CPU-Zeit...


 
Das ist aber quasi vernachlässigbar und viele Dienste sind notwendig für Windows, Linux hat die genauso


----------



## Psycho1996 (1. Oktober 2011)

Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> Das ist aber quasi vernachlässigbar und viele Dienste sind notwendig für Windows, Linux hat die genauso


 
kann ich nichts dazu sagen war nur so ein Gedanke xD aber die Folding Distri hat auf jeden Fall (aus meiner Sicht) 2 Vorteile:
-angepaster Kernel
-Kein xserver

was beides zur Leistung beiträgt, korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege...


----------



## T0M@0 (1. Oktober 2011)

- Was wurde an dem Kernel angepasst?
- xserver kann man auch bei anderen Distris weglassen


----------



## Wolvie (1. Oktober 2011)

Deshalb vertrete ich ja auch im Stillen die Theorie, das bei XP nicht so viel Rechenleistung in OS Kram vergeudet wird wie bei Win7 mit dem ganzen Aero, Sidebar, usw Kram. 
Mag sein das 7 vll Multicores besser Unterstützt.. aber durch den höheren Ressourcenverbrauch wird sich das ausgleichen. 
Mein i7-Falter läuft unter XP mit 18 Prozessen (Clientprozesse mitgezählt) ... aufm Laptop laufen.. 56.. 58 Prozesse ?


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (1. Oktober 2011)

Hat schon mal jemand gentoo probiert? Soll ja angeblich recht performant sein?


----------



## Stergi (1. Oktober 2011)

hey leute, habe neue hardware und werde ab und zu mal wieder 1-2 WU's machen - gibt es seit letztem jahr neue software die es lohnen würd zu haben? möchte jetzt net alles durchblättern ^^


----------



## Psycho1996 (1. Oktober 2011)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> - Was wurde an dem Kernel angepasst?
> - xserver kann man auch bei anderen Distris weglassen


 
Kernel: Die Tatsache das es 2 Kernel (AMD und INTEL) sowie die Hinweise auf der Homepage über angepasste Kernel, lassen mich zum Schluss kommen das die Folding Distri nen angepassten Kernel besitzt.

XServer: Stimmt auch wieder^^


----------



## T0M@0 (1. Oktober 2011)

verschiedene Kernel für verschiedene Prozessoren gibt es eigentlich auch bei anderen Linux Distris, wahrscheinlich haben sie ihn dahingehend modifiziert, dass er außer falten nicht mehr viel kann und somit noch weniger Ressourcen verschwendet werden


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Oktober 2011)

Stergi schrieb:


> hey leute, habe neue hardware und werde ab und zu mal wieder 1-2 WU's machen - gibt es seit letztem jahr neue software die es lohnen würd zu haben? möchte jetzt net alles durchblättern ^^


Kommt auf deine Hardware an: 
CPU > SMP 6.34
Nvidia-GPU > Fermi-GPU 6.41r2
Nicht Fermi-GPU's den GPU2-Client (keine Ahnung welcher da der aktuelle ist, hab nur Fermis am Start)

ATI-GPU > den neuen V7-Client (Beta).

Falls was unklar ist, einfach fragen.


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Oktober 2011)

So, bin auch wieder da
Meine Kisten scheinen die Abwesenheit soweit gut überstanden zu haben - und ihr auch


----------



## Stergi (2. Oktober 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Kommt auf deine Hardware an:
> CPU > SMP 6.34
> Nvidia-GPU > Fermi-GPU 6.41r2
> Nicht Fermi-GPU's den GPU2-Client (keine Ahnung welcher da der aktuelle ist, hab nur Fermis am Start)
> ...



GTX 580 - den Clienten schon entdeckt 
i7 - da läuft noch bei mir der SMP Client den ich bei meiner letzten Faltsession verwendet hab - muss mal schauen wann die war ^^

Edit: gab es nicht mal ein programm wo man zusammenfassend die laufzeiten der Clienten sehen kann mit allem drum und dran?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Oktober 2011)

Stergi schrieb:


> Edit: gab es nicht mal ein programm wo man zusammenfassend die laufzeiten der Clienten sehen kann mit allem drum und dran?


Du meinst wahrscheinlich HFM.Net oder Fahmon. 


@Bumblebee: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

zurück!


----------



## TEAM_70335 (2. Oktober 2011)

hab grade gelesen, dass der 1055T in 95w version verfügbar ist..System mit Board und RAM kostet (260 €) fast soviel wie ein Sandy 2600k alleine...würde sich nun diese CPU für Bigs lohnen(oc vorausgesetzt)? und funzt die auch mit AM3+?


----------



## Thosch (2. Oktober 2011)

Moin @ all.
Ich denke mal das der 1055 noch nicht reicht um vernünftig (also effizient) BIGs falten zu können das dabei auch noch anständig was rum kommt. Alle Hoffnungen liegen ja auf den BD (P/L-mäßig), wenn er denn mal kommt ... 

Neu Theorie (mMn) warum AMD so preiswert ist: Den Rest um Produktionskosten-deckend zu sein zahlt die Stromwirtschaft dazu. Damit mehr von denen gekauft werden, unm die dann länger und intensiver falten lassen zu müssen um mitzuhalten.


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Oktober 2011)

TEAM_70335 schrieb:


> hab grade gelesen, dass der 1055T in 95w version verfügbar ist..System mit Board und RAM kostet (260 €) fast soviel wie ein Sandy 2600k alleine...würde sich nun diese CPU für Bigs lohnen(oc vorausgesetzt)? und funzt die auch mit AM3+?



BIG's setzen 8 "Kerne" (genauer 8 Threads) voraus - also kann ein 6-Kerner die nicht falten


----------



## Psycho1996 (2. Oktober 2011)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> verschiedene Kernel für verschiedene Prozessoren gibt es eigentlich auch bei anderen Linux Distris, wahrscheinlich haben sie ihn dahingehend modifiziert, dass er außer falten nicht mehr viel kann und somit noch weniger Ressourcen verschwendet werden


 
genau das meinte ich... Wird wohl so sein (Ausprobieren ob man nen XServer + "Standardsoftware" draufpacken kann^^)...

Mal ne andere Frage: Meine 480 faltete seit 4 Tagen 24/7 und seit gestern Bigs und ich habe beim "Today" Wert nur 6-8k Punkte stehen oO Mir sind keine WUs abgekratzt, ich hab ne TPF von ca 1:20 (genaueres kann ich später schreiben) und HFM.NET zeigt ebenfalls 15k PPD an... Ich beobachte das mal weiter, mich verwirrt das ganze nur...


----------



## TEAM_70335 (2. Oktober 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> BIG's setzen 8 "Kerne" (genauer 8 Threads) voraus - also kann ein 6-Kerner die nicht falten


 achso dann 'lohnt' es ja nicht so wirklich..dann lass ich das mal lieber


----------



## nfsgame (2. Oktober 2011)

Doch, der kann die Falten. Man muss nur wissen wie .


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Oktober 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Doch, der kann die Falten. Man muss nur wissen wie .



Stimmt schon - eigentlich - aber nur mit "cheaten" - und ich wollte die Sache nicht unnötig komplizieren
Aber mal anders rum - hat das jemand von uns schon mit zufriedenstellendem Resultat erledigt??
Ich meine mich zu erinnern dass es anschliessend immer geheissen hat das sei nicht so der "Burner"


----------



## nfsgame (2. Oktober 2011)

Unser Master hats mal gemacht, ziemlich lange sogar .


----------



## T0M@0 (2. Oktober 2011)

Ich habs nicht in der deadline geschafft... (mit 3,4ghz)
Höher takten war nicht drin, weil ich die vcore nicht erhöhen wollte.


----------



## Henninges (2. Oktober 2011)

stimmt...morare hat doch big's mit seinem x6 gebügelt...


----------



## TEAM_70335 (2. Oktober 2011)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Ich habs nicht in der deadline geschafft... (mit 3,4ghz)
> Höher takten war nicht drin, weil ich die vcore nicht erhöhen wollte.


 achso...heeem und wie schnitt er bei normalem SMP ppd mäßich so ab? das 95 w Model des 1055t ist für mich seeehr verlockend...zumal alles nur 260 eucken kostet. dann wollte ich eh zu µatx wechseln und gleich auf am3+ setzen, damit ich evtl. noch nen bd später nei kloppen kann..

davon mal abgesehen habe ich grade RAGE gekauft(war ja klar) es wird einiges an PPd kosten


----------



## T0M@0 (2. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Folding@Home Stats und PPD vergleich


----------



## TEAM_70335 (2. Oktober 2011)

12 kppd nicht schlecht..das würde im Umkehrschluss bedeuten ein 1055T in der 95 w Version wäre genauso ppd-effektiv wie ein i7 920nur verbraucht der weniger


----------



## T0M@0 (2. Oktober 2011)

Bei mindestens 3,6ghz... Wenn das dann ohne vcore Erhöhung faltstabil ist, dann wäre das schon genial


----------



## mattinator (2. Oktober 2011)

Schmidde schrieb:


> Hm in der VM lassen sich aber nur 4 oder 8 Kerne einstellen...bringt mich bei nem 6er nicht weiter


 
Mach's mit 'nem Editor in der vmx-Datei.


----------



## TEAM_70335 (2. Oktober 2011)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Bei mindestens 3,6ghz... Wenn das dann ohne vcore Erhöhung faltstabil ist, dann wäre das schon genial


 na nen bisschen Vcore können wir dem kameraden schon geben, zumindest wenn alles im Allem mit GPU unter meine jetzigen 320 w faltet wäre das ein Fortschritt...bin gespannt, auf solch ein Projekt hätte ich wieder mal Bock...

glaube das dürfte machbar sein, da die X58 sowieso nicht grade effizent ist..


----------



## Stergi (3. Oktober 2011)

wie waren noch gleich die parameter mit denen man die clienten starten sollte?


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Oktober 2011)

unter Windows / 6er-Clienten:

SMP(2): -smp -local -advmethods -forceasm
....... **allenfalls -smp %Anzahl Threads -1%* - also, zum Bleistift bei einem Core_i7, *-smp 7* (8 Threads minus 1)

SMP"*BIG*": -smp -local -bigadv -forceasm
....... **allenfalls -smp %Anzahl Threads -1%* - also, zum Bleistift bei einem Core_i7, *-smp 7* (8 Threads minus 1)
....... **allenfalls -forceasm weglassen* - die Quellen sind sich da uneinig; ich habe es drin gelassen

GPU: beim Falten mit einer Grafikkarte üblicherweise keine flag's nötig
....... **allenfalls -advmethods zum Falten der "BIG-GPU's*
....... **allenfalls -gpu 0 bzw. 1 oder sogar -gpu 2 beim Falten mit 2 bzw. 3 Grafikkarten*
....... **allenfalls -forcegpu *** um die GraKa beim Clienten zu identifizieren*



***** ist, je nach dem...

ATI Serie 3xxx :* -forcegpu ati_r600 *
ATI Serie 4xxx :* -forcegpu ati_r700 *
ATI Serie 5xxx : *-forcegpu ati_r800* (Client v6.30 oder neuer)
nVidia Serien 8x, 9x, 2xx :* -forcegpu nvidia_g80 *
nVidia Serien GT(X) 4xx GT(X) 500:* -forcegpu nvidia_fermi* (Client v6.30 oder neuer)


----------



## TEAM_70335 (3. Oktober 2011)

verstehe ich das richtig, dass man beim i7 nicht -smp 8 nehmen sollte sondern -smp7?


----------



## mattinator (3. Oktober 2011)

TEAM_70335 schrieb:


> verstehe ich das richtig, dass man beim i7 nicht -smp 8 nehmen sollte sondern -smp7?


 
Falls auf dem Rechner noch GUP-Clients laufen, ist das u.U. effinzienter (Gesamt-PPD).


----------



## Stergi (3. Oktober 2011)

Okay danke soweit 

 ich meine es sollte reichten wenn der GPU Client eine Höhere Priorität hat als der SMP Client oder nicht?


----------



## Muschkote (3. Oktober 2011)

Das würde zwar die ppd der GPU nicht beeinflussen, allerdings reicht eine kleine Störung von vieleicht 2-3% CPU-Last des GPU-Clienten um die ppd des SMP deutlich nach unten zu drücken.

Man bei wird seit gestern früh an einer 10127 gefaltet, echt Mieß das Ding und schlecht belohnt.
Über 20min/Frame mit 4GHz i7920


----------



## Stergi (3. Oktober 2011)

aber würde nur auf 7 Kernen falten nicht die ppd des SMP mehr nach unten drücken?


----------



## ernei (3. Oktober 2011)

Hi,

ich kann das nicht bestätigen.
Bei meinem Core i7 920 und 2x NV-GPU merkte ich es nicht.


Muschkote schrieb:


> Das würde zwar die ppd der GPU nicht beeinflussen, allerdings reicht eine kleine Störung von vieleicht 2-3% CPU-Last des GPU-Clienten um die ppd des SMP deutlich nach unten zu drücken.


 Weil ich sowieso nicht 24/7 Falte, aber die TPF war bei meinem Test mir mit 7 Cores und 2x NV-GPU schlechter, wie mit 8 Cores und 2xNV GPU.


----------



## T0M@0 (3. Oktober 2011)

Im Zweifelsfall muss das jeder für seinen Einsatzzweck selbst austesten (wichtig ist, dass man beim umstellen von -smp 8 auf 7 oder umgekehrt eine neue WU beginnt)

Ich habe das Gefühl, dass AMD besonders darunter leidet wenn nebenher noch etwas die CPU belastet.


----------



## Muschkote (3. Oktober 2011)

@ernei

Warum das bei Dir nicht so sein sollte ist mir ein Rätsel.

@T0M@0



> (wichtig ist, dass man beim umstellen von -smp 8 auf 7 oder umgekehrt eine neue WU beginnt)


Das kann ich wiederum nicht bestätigen, da ich oder wir an den Rechnern auch ab und an spielen und jedesmal von "smp 8" auf "smp 6" umstellen (Spiel nutzt etwa 1,5 Kerne) und die WU *immer* weitergerechnet wird. Nach dem spielen wird wieder auf 8 Kerne gestellt und es wird immernoch die gleiche WU weitergerechnet, vollkommen problemlos.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Oktober 2011)

Hab es mal vor ein paar Monaten auch mal ausprobiert bei meinem 1090T > wen ich mich richtig errinere machte er mit -smp 5 rund 2'000PPD weniger als mit -smp 6.


----------



## T0M@0 (3. Oktober 2011)

Muschkote schrieb:


> @ernei
> 
> Warum das bei Dir nicht so sein sollte ist mir ein Rätsel.
> 
> ...


 
bei mir rechnet er auch weiter macht dann aber komischer weise nur extrem wenig ppd


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Oktober 2011)

Meine Meinung:
Der "Trick" bei *-smp (-1 von allen Threads)* ist, dass der CPU-Client bei -smp (max. Thread) die Kerne zu 100% auslastet
Dadurch, dass noch GPU(s) mitfaltet/mitfalten und auch (je nachdem wenig) CPU-Last erzeugen schwankt die Auslastung der CPU hin und her
Wenn nun -smp (-1 von allen Threads) eingestellt ist dann falten alle "Instanzen" ungestört und gleichmässig

Allerdings kann es gut sein, dass bei einem "4- oder 6-Threader/Kerner" der Drop merkbar ist; bei meinen "Achtern" merke ich kaum einen Unterschied


----------



## TEAM_70335 (3. Oktober 2011)

ich kann das bestätigen, dass man das smp unstellen nur machen sollte wenn wu beendet...einfach in die Flag -oneunit eintragen und danach umstellen..bei mir hat das experimentieren mehrmals zu EUE geführt...

die Vorausladung von RAGE mit 21,6 GB ist grade fertig geworden...bin ja schon aufgeregt auf Freitag..am nächsten WE werden wenig pt fallen..


----------



## Stergi (3. Oktober 2011)

verdammter mist am anfang einer gpu - wu bissel die gpu hochgetaktet ( so shadermäßig 100MHz) ist bei 35% der client abgestützt -.- mache jetzt mal nur 50 und auch nur shader , vorhin hat sich , owohl ich vorher eig. die vernküpfung rausgenommen hatte der gputakt miterhöht - des ist jetzt auch nicht 

so die clienten laufen jetzt die nacht durch - ich bin pennen -.-


----------



## Wolvie (4. Oktober 2011)

Heute morgen hauts mir ohne Vorwarnung einfach die Sicherung raus... und alles steht still.
-> Nix gut 

Jetzt ist die Sicherung wieder drin und alles läuft wie vorher


----------



## ernei (4. Oktober 2011)

So,

hab den 2. von 3 Faltern wieder am Start.
wie es aussieht aber dauerhalt nur mit Dualcores, deshalb ohne SMP .
Hoffe das ich den freien Fall in der Top 100 wieder bremsen kann.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Oktober 2011)

Gestern ist noch die Jahresabrechnung des Stroms gekommen :
Im Vergleich zu letztem Jahr haben wir ~270kWh mehr Strom verbraucht. Da ich ab letztem August richtig losgefaltet habe, kann man von diesen 270kWh etwa 260kWh fürs falten rechnen > beim aktuellen Strompreis von 22Rp./kWh (Ökostrom) zahl ich also ~60Fr. (~45Euro) im Jahr. Viel tiefer als erwartet.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (4. Oktober 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Gestern ist noch die Jahresabrechnung des Stroms gekommen :
> Im Vergleich zu letztem Jahr haben wir ~270kWh mehr Strom verbraucht. Da ich ab letztem August richtig losgefaltet habe, kann man von diesen 270kWh etwa 260kWh fürs falten rechnen > beim aktuellen Strompreis von 22Rp./kWh (Ökostrom) zahl ich also ~60Fr. (~45Euro) im Jahr. Viel tiefer als erwartet.


Ist wirklich nicht viel, bei derzeitigem Verbrauch würde mich der Strom /Monat etwa 70€ kosten(18c/kWh), allerdings kommt da bald noch eine GTX460 rein, also bald noch ein wenig mehr


----------



## Stergi (4. Oktober 2011)

hm... hast du wo anders am Strom gespart? ich meine ne Faltmaschine zieht sich locker 500W wenn sie richtig Leistung bringt, wären 12kW/h am Tag ergo ca. 4000kW/h im Jahr wären ca. 800 Euro bei Strompreisen von ca. 21ct ( also ca. dem was Mastermaisi sagte(


----------



## RG Now66 (4. Oktober 2011)

Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> Ist wirklich nicht viel, bei derzeitigem Verbrauch würde mich der Strom /Monat etwa 70€ kosten(18c/kWh), *allerdings kommt da bald noch eine GTX460 rein*, also bald noch ein wenig mehr



Was du schaltest noch einen Gang höher , dann werd ich auch mal sehn wie ich mehr Gas (oder eher Strom) geben kann


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (4. Oktober 2011)

RG Now66 schrieb:


> Was du schaltest noch einen Gang höher , dann werd ich auch mal sehn wie ich mehr Gas (oder eher Strom) geben kann


Keine Sorge , diese Woche gibts ein paar Tage Pause , ich hol dich später wieder ein


----------



## RG Now66 (4. Oktober 2011)

Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> Keine Sorge , diese Woche gibts ein paar Tage Pause , ich hol dich später wieder ein


 
Man sagt ja; "Etwas Konkurrenz belebt den Teamgeist"


----------



## naluwams (4. Oktober 2011)

Das wird ja noch schön Zweikampf unter Folder bin gespannt wer gewinnt.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (4. Oktober 2011)

RG Now66 schrieb:


> Man sagt ja; "Etwas Konkurrenz belebt den Teamgeist"


Hast ja noch Sir_Danus vor dir 
Ich hoffe BD kommt bald , ich will eeeendlich Bigadv falten ^^


----------



## Psycho1996 (4. Oktober 2011)

Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> Hast ja noch Sir_Danus vor dir
> Ich hoffe BD kommt bald , ich will eeeendlich Bigadv falten ^^


 
Aber bitte mit Massivem OC^^ Sonst wirst du, so wies bisher aussieht, nur enttäuscht werden...


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (4. Oktober 2011)

Psycho1996 schrieb:


> Aber bitte mit Massivem OC^^ Sonst wirst du, so wies bisher aussieht, nur enttäuscht werden...


 
Wenn die Leistung schlecht wird, wirds halt ein 2600k, mir ist das im Endeffekt egal, bigadv geht mit beiden 

Aber falls er doch gut sein sollte will ich mich dann nicht ärgern müssen einen 2600k gekauft zu haben


----------



## The Ian (4. Oktober 2011)

Stergi schrieb:


> hm... hast du wo anders am Strom gespart? ich meine ne Faltmaschine zieht sich locker 500W wenn sie richtig Leistung bringt, wären 12kW/h am Tag ergo ca. 4000kW/h im Jahr wären ca. 800 Euro bei Strompreisen von ca. 21ct ( also ca. dem was Mastermaisi sagte(



strompreise von 21ct....würd ich mich drüber freuen...bei uns sinds mitlerweile 26ct


----------



## Stergi (4. Oktober 2011)

das waren nur annahmen  weiß des es mehr ist


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Oktober 2011)

Stergi schrieb:


> hm... hast du wo anders am Strom gespart? ich meine ne Faltmaschine zieht sich locker 500W wenn sie richtig Leistung bringt, wären 12kW/h am Tag ergo ca. 4000kW/h im Jahr wären ca. 800 Euro bei Strompreisen von ca. 21ct ( also ca. dem was Mastermaisi sagte(


Auf ~550W kommen meine beiden Systeme zusammen auch. 

Was das Stromsparen anbelangt gibt es sicher ein paar Punkte die sich positiv auf den relativ geringen Mehrverbrauch ausgewirkt haben:

1. Grösste Einsparnis mit 115W wird wahrscheinlich sein, das ich mit der PS3 bis auf eine WU pro Woche das Falten eingestellt habe.
2. Lange Zeit faltete mein Hauptsystem (400W) ~110h/Woche (Niedertarif).
3. Mehrere Geräte wurden nach alterbedingten Ausfällen durch energieeffizienter Geräte ersetzt wie zum Beispiel der Fernseher.


Anderes Thema: Seit kurzem bin ich über den Internetanschluss meines Nachbarn im Netz, leider hat das mit den Powerline-Adapter nicht ganz sauber funktioniert > das eine Gerät, das sich nicht auf WLAN umrüsten lässt, funktioniert nicht mit den Adaptern zusammen.
Nun haben wir kurzerhand eine LAN-Kabel über den Balkon gezogen und ich meinen Router durch einen Switch ersetzt > Jetzt hab ich anstatt einer 5'000 eine 25'000-Leitung.


----------



## Stergi (4. Oktober 2011)

womit faltest du denn jetzt?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Oktober 2011)

Stergi schrieb:


> womit faltest du denn jetzt?


Hauptsystem (1090T + 2X GTX460) + Faltserver (SU2300 + GTS450), beide 24/7.


----------



## Stergi (4. Oktober 2011)

schon allein mein PC zieht sich bis zu 600W aus der Leitung beim falten, und das bei 40.000ppd -.- irgendwas mach ich falsch  

Edit: wie lange braucht der smp-client eigendlich bis er mal eine bigWU findet? oO


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (4. Oktober 2011)

Stergi schrieb:


> schon allein mein PC zieht sich bis zu 600W aus der Leitung beim falten, und das bei 40.000ppd -.- irgendwas mach ich falsch


Ich schaffe mit 560W nur 21k ppd, du machst es richtig


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Oktober 2011)

Stergi schrieb:


> wie lange braucht der smp-client eigendlich bis er mal eine bigWU findet? oO


Wen du die üblichen Vorbereitungen für die BigWU getroffen hat, sollte er sich eine greifen sobald er die aktuelle beendet hat, kann allerdings auch ein paar WUs dauern bis es klappt. 

Meine Punkteausbeute wird hoffendlich dann auch steigen wen im meinen 1090t durch den BD FX-8150 ersetzte.


----------



## Stergi (4. Oktober 2011)

was meinst du mit üblichen vorbereitungen? vil hab ich ja was vergessen  - also flags sind gesetzt aber finden tut er mit aktiver bigadv flag nichts -.-


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Oktober 2011)

Paketgrösse auf Big umgestellt?


----------



## Stergi (4. Oktober 2011)

ich doof  - natürlich nicht - moment ... er läd  juhu - kleine Ursache große wirkung ^^


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Oktober 2011)

Lass rocken bzw. falten.


----------



## Stergi (4. Oktober 2011)

ja, ich lade noch, meine i-net leitung ist ein stark limitierender faktor - ich hoffe die auswertdaten von der bigwu sind nicht so groß ^^ - hab nur dsl light -.-


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Oktober 2011)

Ich mag mich an Aussagen errinnern, das bei einem kleinen Anschluss das Raufladen einer BigWU zum Server bis zu einer Viertelstunde dauern kann.


----------



## Stergi (4. Oktober 2011)

ach, das gönnt er sich bei normalen SMP's auch schon fast ^^ - wie lang ist eine normale Frametime bei den dicken?

ich glaub ich sollte mir nen effizienteres netzteil mal holen, sind bestimmt 50W ersparnis drin xD


----------



## Knutowskie (4. Oktober 2011)

krass... wieviel MB hat denn so ne BigWU? Was erzielt man damit an Traffic / Monat? Ich plane ja in naher Zukunft einen i7 2600k für BIG. Jedoch habe ich eine limitierte Inetleitung. Highspeed mit 12MB/s, aber maximal 25GB im Monat...

kann das mal jemand messen?


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (4. Oktober 2011)

Du könntest auf den 7er umsteigen, da wird noch während gerechnet wird, die nächste gelade. und geuptt, während schon an der nächsten gerechnet wird.


----------



## acer86 (4. Oktober 2011)

Stergi schrieb:


> ach, das gönnt er sich bei normalen SMP's auch schon fast ^^ - wie lang ist eine normale Frametime bei den dicken?
> 
> ich glaub ich sollte mir nen effizienteres netzteil mal holen, sind bestimmt 50W ersparnis drin xD



kommt drauf an mit was du faltest, als vergleich, i7 920@ 4,01Ghz braucht zwischen 30-35min pro frame je nachdem was du noch alles am pc machst bzw ob ein GPU client mit läuft.

Bigwu´s sind bis zu 100MB und mehr Groß, kan schon sehr lange Dauer hab hier nur DSL 6000 und damit hat das immer um die 15min gedauert.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Oktober 2011)

Wie hoch die Frametime bei den BigWU's sind kann ich dir nicht genau sagen, da auf meinem 1090t nur mit Tricks BigWU's zum laufen kriege und das auch noch mehr schlecht als recht. 

Wen dir auch PPD-Angaben reichen schau mal hier unter BigWU's nach > Folding@Home Stats und PPD vergleich


----------



## Stergi (4. Oktober 2011)

okay habe einen i7 2600 - also schlag ich einfach mal 45min an ^^  - mach mir keine angst, 100mb upload legt mein netz für 4 Stunden lahm


----------



## acer86 (4. Oktober 2011)

Stergi schrieb:


> okay habe einen i7 2600 - also schlag ich einfach mal 45min an ^^  - mach mir keine angst, 100mb upload legt mein netz für 4 Stunden lahm



bei Standard Takt sollte er schon etwas schneller sein, um die 38-40min würde ich mal sagen, aber da wende ich mich mal fragend an die 2600k Falter hier


----------



## Stergi (4. Oktober 2011)

okay - läuft übertaktet um 30% aber auch noch ein GPU-Client läuft mit  nja bin mal wech und mach den Browser zu


----------



## davidof2001 (4. Oktober 2011)

ernei schrieb:


> So,
> 
> hab den 2. von 3 Faltern wieder am Start.
> wie es aussieht aber dauerhalt nur mit Dualcores, deshalb ohne SMP .
> Hoffe das ich den freien Fall in der Top 100 wieder bremsen kann.


 
Warum ohne smp? Ich habe auch nur Dualcores zu laufen. Die bringen immerhin ca 2000PD. Das ist schon eine Ecke mehr ls ohne smp.


----------



## Knutowskie (5. Oktober 2011)

100mb? omg und wie lange friemelt son 2600k @ 4,5GHz daran?


----------



## Stergi (5. Oktober 2011)

so mein 2600k @ 4,4GHz hat eine Frametime von 29,5min entspricht also ca 2Tagen Gesamtfaltzeit


----------



## nichtraucher91 (5. Oktober 2011)

Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> Ich schaffe mit 560W nur 21k ppd, du machst es richtig


 
also ich lege mit 50W bis zu 4k ppd hin 




Knutowskie schrieb:


> krass... wieviel MB hat denn so ne BigWU? Was erzielt man damit an Traffic / Monat? Ich plane ja in naher Zukunft einen i7 2600k für BIG. Jedoch habe ich eine limitierte Inetleitung. Highspeed mit 12MB/s, aber maximal 25GB im Monat...
> 
> kann das mal jemand messen?


 
25GB/Monat? tötlich ich bin heute schon bei 20,5GB


----------



## ernei (5. Oktober 2011)

Hi davidof2001,



davidof2001 schrieb:


> Warum ohne smp? Ich habe auch nur Dualcores zu laufen. Die bringen immerhin ca 2000PD. Das ist schon eine Ecke mehr ls ohne smp.



ich falte nicht 24/7 sondern so 7-8 Stunden am Tag. Da schaffe ich mit SMP die Deadline nicht.


----------



## Schmicki (5. Oktober 2011)

Stergi schrieb:


> ja, ich lade noch, meine i-net leitung ist ein stark limitierender faktor - ich hoffe die auswertdaten von der bigwu sind nicht so groß ^^ - hab nur dsl light -.-


 
Wenn du Pech hast, dann bekommst du Probleme mit deiner schlappen DSL-Leitung.  Ich meine im Foldingforum gelesen zu haben, dass nach einer längeren Upload-Zeit der Server die Verbindung kappt. Musst halt probieren, aber geschätzte vier Stunden wären schon krass. Ich habe nur DSL2000 und die 100 MB brauchen immer so 1 h und 10 Min. Es kommt aber auch schon mal vor, dass er nach ner halben Stunde / Stunde abbricht und neu beginnt hochzuladen. Was die PPD angeht, mein i7-2600k@stock macht ca. 24000 PPD | 34:30 TPF | P6900 bei einem Gesamtverbrauch von 100 W.


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Oktober 2011)

Stergi schrieb:


> schon allein mein PC zieht sich bis zu 600W aus der Leitung beim falten, und das bei 40.000ppd -.- irgendwas mach ich falsch
> 
> Edit: wie lange braucht der smp-client eigendlich bis er mal eine bigWU findet? oO



Ich beziehe mich mal auf mich selber  ... http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/folding-home-pcgh-team-70335/131329-meine-falter.html

35'000 PPD ==> 520 Watt
36'000 PPD ==> 390 Watt
25'000 PPD ==> 400 Watt
19'000 PPD ==> 380 Watt

... und so weiter


----------



## Wolvie (5. Oktober 2011)

Mein 2600 gönnt sich 88,8 Watt beim falten (Gesamtessystem, non OC) und liefert von 17k PPD bis zu knappen 22k PPD ab. (Momentan noch SMP WU's)


----------



## freibier47906 (5. Oktober 2011)

So,zurück ausm Urlaub,jetzt gehts wieder los mit der Falterei.


----------



## Stergi (5. Oktober 2011)

obs mit dem Upload klappt werde ich sehn, sonst habe ich die BIG halt umsonst gefalten und muss wieder auf normale  SMP's zurückgreifen


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (5. Oktober 2011)

Falls mein Rat untergegangen ist, probiers ggf mal mit dem 7er Client


----------



## Stergi (5. Oktober 2011)

ah ja, glatt übersehn, hast du zufällig nen link dazu, irgendwie bin ich gerade zu blöd den in den downloads von stanford zu finden -.- 

achja hab gerade mal ausgerechnet: für 100Mb brauche ich 2,8 Std. also sagen wa mal drei stunden ( kann 10KB/s )


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Oktober 2011)

Stergi schrieb:


> achja hab gerade mal ausgerechnet: für 100Mb brauche ich 2,8 Std. also sagen wa mal drei stunden ( kann 10KB/s )


Glaub kaum das der Server diese Geduld aufbringt für diese Upload-Zeit.


----------



## kubi-1988 (5. Oktober 2011)

Den Client gibt es noch auf der Downloadseite von Stanford. Du kannst dir allerdings hier die neuste Version runterladen.


----------



## Stergi (5. Oktober 2011)

Das muss man wissen, dass es den da noch nicht gibt  danke dir, direkt mal gezogen, aber versuche die BigWU hoch zu bekommen, wird morgen Nacht fertig, da stört es dann auch keinen ^^

Edit: der neue Client sieht interessant aus, werde mal die nacht die GPU damit befeuern, sobald die aktuelle durch ist, was kann denn der enue alles, sieht ja richtig durchdacht aus, mit den alten verglichen ^^


----------



## tom7 (5. Oktober 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

habe heute meine neue (gebrauchte) GA 560Ti OC bekommen - und gleich Probleme damit...

Eigentlich sollte die Graka auf 900/1800/2000 laufen, bei mir aber nur mit 560ti (ohne Hersteller-OC) Standardtakt: 822/1645/2000. Was is denn da los? Ich kann sie aber ohne Spannungserhöhung auf ca. 920Mhz bringen und damit falten (längerer Stabilitätstest steht noch aus) - wie ich dem Forum entnehme ein absolut normales Ergebnis. Muss ich mir also Sorgen um den zu niedrigen Stock-Takt machen, oder kann ich den ignorieren?
Blöd finde ich auch, dass sie sich bei 2 angeschlossenen Monitoren (und keiner 2.ten Graka auf dem Board) nicht aus dem P0 in den P8 runter taktet. Aber ich glaub ich hab hier im Forum schon einen workaround gefunden..

Im Moment hab ich meine alte GTX 460 im 2. PCI-E Slot (laut Hersteller PCI-E 2.0x16), hier erfaltet sie aber statt gut 11500PPD nur gut 8000PPD. GPU-Z zeigt übrigens an, dass beide Grakas nur mit PCI-E x16 1.1 angebunden sind.. Die 560ti erfaltet gut 13000PPD (bei 920Mhz), das ist soweit in Ordnung, oder? Aber was macht die GTX 460 im 2. Slot? Auslastung ist auf 99%, Takt stimmt auch (840Mhz), verdächtig niedrig sind aber Temperatur (nur 60°) und Lüftergeschwindigkeit (etwa 40%).
Jmd ne Idee was ich da machen kann?

Thx schonmal.
Gruß


----------



## kubi-1988 (5. Oktober 2011)

Stergi schrieb:


> Edit: der neue Client sieht interessant aus, werde mal die nacht die GPU damit befeuern, sobald die aktuelle durch ist, was kann denn der enue alles, sieht ja richtig durchdacht aus, mit den alten verglichen ^^



Wesentlich mehr als der 6er.  Wie du schon gesehen hast, kann er mehrere GPU- und CPU-Instanzen steuern. Er kann noch den Credit und die PPD berechnen (zum Teil sogar schon mit Bonus). Du kannst ihn konfigurieren, während eine WU läuft. Außerdem kannst du über die Kontrolloberfläche auch andere 7er Clients über das Netzwerk steuern.

Allerdings kann er (noch) nicht alles, was noch FahMon oder HFM.NET können. Z.B. eine History über vergangene Projekte. In begrenztem Umfang kann FAHWatch7 ersetzen. Allerdings können dort auch nur vergangene WUs eingesehen werden, bei denen die Log noch vorhanden ist.


----------



## Stergi (5. Oktober 2011)

tom7 schrieb:


> Im Moment hab ich meine alte GTX 460 im 2. PCI-E Slot (laut Hersteller PCI-E 2.0x16), hier erfaltet sie aber statt gut 11500PPD nur gut 8000PPD. GPU-Z zeigt übrigens an, dass beide Grakas nur mit PCI-E x16 1.1 angebunden sind.. Die 560ti erfaltet gut 13000PPD (bei 920Mhz), das ist soweit in Ordnung, oder? Aber was macht die GTX 460 im 2. Slot? Auslastung ist auf 99%, Takt stimmt auch (840Mhz), verdächtig niedrig sind aber Temperatur (nur 60°) und Lüftergeschwindigkeit (etwa 40%).
> Jmd ne Idee was ich da machen kann?
> 
> Thx schonmal.
> Gruß


Dies kann entweder an der WU oder an einem nicht sauber arbeitenden Treiber liegen, ich hatte das die Tage mal nach einem Treiber absturtz, dass die GPU 99% Auslastung hatte aber nicht die Leistung brachte und auch nicht Stromtechnisch brauchte 



kubi-1988 schrieb:


> Wesentlich mehr als der 6er.  Wie du schon  gesehen hast, kann er mehrere GPU- und CPU-Instanzen steuern. Er kann  noch den Credit und die PPD berechnen (zum Teil sogar schon mit Bonus).  Du kannst ihn konfigurieren, während eine WU läuft. Außerdem kannst du  über die Kontrolloberfläche auch andere 7er Clients über das Netzwerk  steuern.
> 
> Allerdings kann er (noch) nicht alles, was noch FahMon  oder HFM.NET können. Z.B. eine History über vergangene Projekte. In  begrenztem Umfang kann  FAHWatch7 ersetzen.  Allerdings können dort auch nur vergangene WUs eingesehen werden, bei  denen die Log noch vorhanden ist.



ja, das dachte ich mir schon aber kann man auch GPU und CPU getrennt steuern? irgendwie kommts mir so vor gerade wie entweder alles an oder alles aus Oo und auch sonst zum konfigurieren fehlt da irgendwas oO wie stelle ich ein ob BigWU, SMP oder normale kleine? usw...
Edit sagt: der hat bei der installation ******* gebaut, in den ordner wo ich sagte der solls reinpacken war nur der Viewer, der rest inkl. nochmal der Viewer sind in nem anderen -.-


----------



## T0M@0 (5. Oktober 2011)

tom7 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> habe heute meine neue (gebrauchte) GA 560Ti OC bekommen - und gleich Probleme damit...
> 
> ...


 
Sicher dass es die OC Version ist? Entweder ist es die Standard oder der Vorbesitzer hat ein anderes BIOS geflasht.

Dass bei 2 (verschiedenen) Monitoren nicht richtig runter getaktet wird scheint bei NV normal zu sein 

Bezüglich deiner 460: Das ist wohl nicht normal. Ich könnte wetten sobald du die 560 raus nimmst, dass die 460 dann wieder normal faltet (haben die beiden unterschiedliche shaderanzahl? Da gabs doch mal Probleme... Wenn die gleiche shader haben, kannst es mal versuchen die gleich schnell zu takten? Oder die Slots tauschen?)


----------



## Stergi (5. Oktober 2011)

Gibt es für die 7er version eine liste mit möglichen core - zusatzoptionen? oder generell eine seite zum informieren? ich bin dafür eindeutig zu doof


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Oktober 2011)

Stergi schrieb:


> Gibt es für die 7er version eine liste mit möglichen core - zusatzoptionen? oder generell eine seite zum informieren? ich bin dafür eindeutig zu doof


Versuch es mal hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...g-home-client-v7-unter-windows-und-linux.html


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (5. Oktober 2011)

[Windows 7] v7 SMP Folding Guide - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net
[Windows 7] v7 GPU Folding Guide - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net

Hier die waren mir sehr hilfreich, sind halt nur englisch.

Und die Flags für v7:
[Info] v7 List and Uses of Advanced Options - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net


----------



## Stergi (5. Oktober 2011)

okay danke  - jetzt hab ich gerade im  v7 thread gefragt ^^ egal wenns da steht findet mans bestimmt eher wieder wie hier  mal schaun was ich nettes finde


----------



## tom7 (5. Oktober 2011)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Sicher dass es die OC Version ist? Entweder ist es die Standard oder der Vorbesitzer hat ein anderes BIOS geflasht.
> 
> Dass bei 2 (verschiedenen) Monitoren nicht richtig runter getaktet wird scheint bei NV normal zu sein
> 
> Bezüglich deiner 460: Das ist wohl nicht normal. Ich könnte wetten sobald du die 560 raus nimmst, dass die 460 dann wieder normal faltet (haben die beiden unterschiedliche shaderanzahl? Da gabs doch mal Probleme... Wenn die gleiche shader haben, kannst es mal versuchen die gleich schnell zu takten? Oder die Slots tauschen?)



Ja, es ist laut Aufdruck (kein Aufkleber) auf dem PCB die OC Version. 

Wegen der 460 hattest du natürlich Recht, egal ob sie alleine in Slot 1 oder 2 steckt, sie erfaltet sie erwartete Leistung. Sobald die 560 dazu kommt, faltet die 460 ca. ein Drittel weniger, auch hier egal ob die 460 in Slot 1 oder 2 steckt.
Die 560 bringt immer die volle Leistung, egal wo.
Auch faltet die 460 zu wenig, wenn die 560 idle ist und nur die 460 arbeitet...

Ja, die beiden haben unterschiedliche Shader, die 460 hat 336 und die 560 hat 384.
Ob die beiden mit gleichen Taktraten arbeiten macht keinen Unterschied, Problem bleibt.

Verflixt nochmal!


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Oktober 2011)

tom7 schrieb:


> Ja, es ist laut Aufdruck (kein Aufkleber) auf dem PCB die OC Version.



Welche *GENAU* ist es denn??



tom7 schrieb:


> Ja, die beiden haben unterschiedliche Shader, die 460 hat 336 und die 560 hat 384.
> Ob die beiden mit gleichen Taktraten arbeiten macht keinen Unterschied, Problem bleibt.



Ich hatte gedacht, dass sich das Problem inzwischen erledigt hätte (warum auch immer); offensichtlich ist es immer noch aktuell
Deswegen bin ich dazu übergegangen bei allen neuen Kisten zwei gleiche/gleichwertige Karten einzubauen


----------



## tom7 (6. Oktober 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Welche *GENAU* ist es denn??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Es ist die GV-N560OC-1GI.

Dass sich 2 unterschiedliche Nvidia Karten beim Falten nicht vertragen wusst ich gar nicht. Mit meiner alten 8800 GTS im 2. Slot (und der 460 im 1.) hatte ich nämlich auch keine Probleme.
Ich nehm an es ist keine Lösung für dieses Phänomen bekannt?


----------



## PCGHGS (6. Oktober 2011)

PCGHGS schrieb:


> Hier meine Ergebnisse (normale Wu's) aus verschiedene Kartenkombinationen:
> Shaderbug = gts 450 + 8800 gt, gtx 460 + gts 450, gtx 560 ti + gts 450 *
> kein* Shaderbug = gtx 460 + 8800 gt, gtx 560 ti + gtx 460, gtx 560 ti + 8800 gt
> ​


----------



## T0M@0 (6. Oktober 2011)

Vielleicht müsst ihr mal einem bug-report bei nv auf machen. Bei dem takt problem konnten sie es ja fixen


----------



## benjasso (6. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich will mich hiermit mal "zurück" melden, kann ja mit meiner GTX260 die immer mal nachmittags faltet nicht mehr viel reißen. Ich hab jetzt allerdings auf Arbeit einen neuen Core i5-2400 Sandy Bride bekommen, der nun 8h am Tag für mich falten kann. Hab mit unter linuxforge die fertige VM(1.6.1) geholt und nach bestem Wissen eingerichtet. Bin da allerdings nicht mehr so firm und wollt die Experten mal fragen, ob die Einstellungen(über Weboberfläche) für die Gegebenheiten ok sind:

BigAdv: aus
Advmethods: an
Cores: 4
sonst alles deaktiviert und bei Kernel SandyBride genommen.
Passkey ist eingetragen und die erste WU durch!

Was hat es mit den Bonuspunkten auf sich? Bekomme ich die auch, wenn ich 10 fertig hab, oder gibts die nur bei BigAdv?

Grüße
benjasso


----------



## tom7 (6. Oktober 2011)

PCGHGS schrieb:


> Hier meine Ergebnisse (normale Wu's) aus verschiedene Kartenkombinationen:
> Shaderbug = gts 450 + 8800 gt, gtx 460 + gts 450, gtx 560 ti + gts 450 *
> kein* Shaderbug = gtx 460 + 8800 gt, gtx 560 ti + gtx 460, gtx 560 ti + 8800 gt
> ​



Wieso hast du denn in der Kombi 560 Ti + 460 kein Problem.. Sowas blödes...


----------



## Wolvie (6. Oktober 2011)

benjasso schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich will mich hiermit mal "zurück" melden, kann ja mit meiner GTX260 die immer mal nachmittags faltet nicht mehr viel reißen. Ich hab jetzt allerdings auf Arbeit einen neuen Core i5-2400 Sandy Bride bekommen, der nun 8h am Tag für mich falten kann. Hab mit unter linuxforge die fertige VM(1.6.1) geholt und nach bestem Wissen eingerichtet. Bin da allerdings nicht mehr so firm und wollt die Experten mal fragen, ob die Einstellungen(über Weboberfläche) für die Gegebenheiten ok sind:
> 
> ...



Zu Linux kann ich dir leider nicht viel sagen. 

Aber den Bonus bekommt man auf normale und auf Big WU's.


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Oktober 2011)

tom7 schrieb:


> Es ist die GV-N560OC-1GI.



Von der habe ich 6 (in Worten *sechs*) Stück hier; alle laufen auf mindestens 900 MHz


----------



## kubi-1988 (6. Oktober 2011)

Stergi schrieb:


> ja, das dachte ich mir schon aber kann man auch GPU und CPU getrennt steuern? irgendwie kommts mir so vor gerade wie entweder alles an oder alles aus Oo und auch sonst zum konfigurieren fehlt da irgendwas oO wie stelle ich ein ob BigWU, SMP oder normale kleine? usw...


Wenn du nicht willst, das der Slot beim Starten des Clients mit startet, musst du pause-on-start=true setzen. Steuern kannst du die einzelnen Slots in dem du bei Folding Slots auf den entsprechenden Slot rechts klickst, dann bekommst du die selben Optionen wie oben nur für den einzelnen Slot.
Die Antwort auf die letzte Frage hatte ich hier schon mal beantwortet, falls du immer noch eine Antwort suchst.



benjasso schrieb:


> Hab mit unter linuxforge die fertige VM(1.6.1) geholt und nach bestem Wissen eingerichtet. Bin da allerdings nicht mehr so firm und wollt die Experten mal fragen, ob die Einstellungen(über Weboberfläche) für die Gegebenheiten ok sind:
> 
> BigAdv: aus
> Advmethods: an
> ...


Eingerichtet dürfte eigentlich alles so weit sein. Du kannst natürlich nochmal nachprüfen, ob etwas fehlt. Entweder du schaust über das Netzwerk noch mal in die Config oder du startest den Client in der VM mit ./fah6 -configonly. So kannst du auch Sachen ändern oder nachtragen, welche über die Weboberfläche nicht gehen. Das Flag -forceasm kannst du z.B. nicht setzten, bei SandyBride CPUs soll das aber auch nicht so wichtig sein das Flag.
Also Bonuspunkte bekommst du zur Zeit auf alle BigAdv- und SMP-WUs, sowie einen kleinen Teil der Singlecore-WUs.


----------



## Muschkote (6. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

ich wollte nochmal kurz auf schwache I-NetVebindungen im Zusammenhang mit "BIGWUs" eingehen, weil ich von der Problematik selbst betroffen bin.
Der Upload der fertigen WU beträgt etwa 100MB, was bei meiner damaligen Verbindung ca. 3h (in Worten: *3 Stunden*) dauerte und mit etwas Glück (keine Verbindungsabbrüche) auch funktionierte.
Irgendwann musste ich feststellen, dass Stanford die Uploadzeit auf *2h* begrenzt hat und ich somit die fertige WU nicht mehr hochgeladen bekam. Auch wenn in der Zwischenzeit mein Anbieter in Lage war meinen Upload etwas zu beschleunigen und ich "nur noch" *1h 40min* benötige sehe ich momentan davon ab, mir diesen *Krampf* anzutun. Jegliches Overclocking um mehr ppd zu erreichen wird durch Sendeabbrüche und erneute Versuche des Hochladens sinnlos, von dem nicht zur Verfügung stehendem Internet in dieser Zeit ganz zu schweigen (man möchte ja den Upload nicht noch unnötig ausbremsen). 
Zusätzlich noch die Senkung der Punkte für BIGWUs hat mich dazu veranlaßt diese nicht mehr zu falten, da für mich der geringe ppd-Gewinn den möglichen Ärger nicht aufwiegt.

So, ich hoffe ich konnte einige Fragen beantworten
weiterhin frohes Falten  und Die Hoffnung, dass meine Glasfaserleitung bald angeklemmt wird


----------



## benjasso (6. Oktober 2011)

Danke für die Infos. Dann lass ich den so erstmal falten. Was kann ich denn von einem i5-2400 Stock für ppd erwarten, wenn alle vier Kerne ackern und ich nebenbei noch ein bissl programmiere?


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Oktober 2011)

Muschkote schrieb:


> Zusätzlich noch die Senkung der Punkte für BIGWUs hat mich dazu veranlaßt diese nicht mehr zu falten, da für mich der geringe ppd-Gewinn den möglichen Ärger nicht aufwiegt.



Ja, durch die "Kastration" der *BIG*-Punkte ist die Differenz zu (einigen) WU's arg klein geworden und da wäre es - auch gerade unter deinen momentanen Umständen - nicht sinnvoll die zu falten
Nicht zu vergessen, eine WU die nicht zurückgesendet werden kann hat nicht nur den Falter Zeit und Strom gekostet, Stanford verliert ja auch das Resultat


----------



## kubi-1988 (6. Oktober 2011)

benjasso schrieb:


> Danke für die Infos. Dann lass ich den so erstmal falten. Was kann ich denn von einem i5-2400 Stock für ppd erwarten, wenn alle vier Kerne ackern und ich nebenbei noch ein bissl programmiere?


Also ich gehe mal davon aus, dass das hier Werte unter Windows sind. Also kannst du denke ich noch einmal 10-20% mehr PPD erwarten, bei vergleichbarer Hintergrundlast.


----------



## nfsgame (6. Oktober 2011)

So, ich melde mich mal vorsichtig zurück. Die Tage hab ich wieder nen kleinen Desktoprechner hier stehen mit dem wiede rgefaltet wird.

Den Umzug hat soweit alles überlebt .


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Oktober 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> So, ich melde mich mal vorsichtig zurück. Die Tage hab ich wieder nen kleinen Desktoprechner hier stehen mit dem wiede rgefaltet wird.
> 
> Den Umzug hat soweit alles überlebt .



Na dann mal ab dafür - schön, dass du auch wieder ein wenig mittust


----------



## naluwams (6. Oktober 2011)

Hey ich hab ne frage wo kann ich mein Passkey wieder finden ich hab ihn verlegt. 

oder kann ich mir einfach einen neuen an fragen?

ich hab ihn  noch in der config aber da kann ich ihn nicht raus copieren und abschreiben geht ja auch nicht.


----------



## chris1995 (6. Oktober 2011)

Hi,
Ich greife jetzt gleich 2 Meilensteine an zum einen die Top100 zum anderen die 2 Mio Punkte Marke 

Zu meinem mini ITX Falter der 2600k@3,7Ghz macht ca 21000ppd und das bei einem Stromverbrauch von nur 114Watt(Gesamtsystem)


----------



## T0M@0 (6. Oktober 2011)

naluwams schrieb:
			
		

> Hey ich hab ne frage wo kann ich mein Passkey wieder finden ich hab ihn verlegt.
> 
> oder kann ich mir einfach einen neuen an fragen?
> 
> ich hab ihn  noch in der config aber da kann ich ihn nicht raus copieren und abschreiben geht ja auch nicht.



Wenn er in der config ist, dann mach die doch mit dem editor auf. Da kann man den auch kopieren. Ansonsten kannst ja dein mail postfach durchsuchen. (ich lösche nie mails, weiß aber nicht wie du das so machst XD)


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Oktober 2011)

naluwams schrieb:


> Hey ich hab ne frage wo kann ich mein Passkey wieder finden ich hab ihn verlegt.
> 
> oder kann ich mir einfach einen neuen an fragen?
> 
> ich hab ihn noch in der config aber da kann ich ihn nicht raus copieren und abschreiben geht ja auch nicht.


Wen du das Email mit dem Passkey auch nicht mehr rumliegen hast, sehe ich leider schwarz und du must dir einen neuen besorgen inklusive der 10 SMP-WU's zum bekommen der Bonuspunkte. 

@TOM@0: Kopieren des Keys hab ich auch schon mal versucht, haut leider nicht hin.


----------



## nfsgame (6. Oktober 2011)

Wenn du den Passkey nochmal mit der selben Mailadresse und identischem Username anforderst erhältst du den selben wieder . Steht glaube ich sogar in den Passkey-FAQ .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Oktober 2011)

So Jungs und Mädels, die heisse Phase hat wahrscheinlich begonnen: AMDs Bulldozer FX-8150 im asiatischen Handel aufgetaucht, Presse-Samples angeblich verschickt - cpu, amd, bulldozer


----------



## Schmidde (7. Oktober 2011)

Hat Stanford eigentlich mal wieder an den Cores rumgespielt? 
Erfalte mit meinem 1055t @ 3,3GHz fast 20k PPD (WU 7020). Ist auch dieses mal kein Auslesefehler des V7 Clients 
Klar, ist natürlich WU abhängig, aber solche Werte kenn ich normal nur von den Sandy´s 




A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> So Jungs und Mädels, die heisse Phase hat wahrscheinlich begonnen: AMDs Bulldozer FX-8150 im asiatischen Handel aufgetaucht, Presse-Samples angeblich verschickt - cpu, amd, bulldozer


 
Oh ja! Bin schon auf die ersten Faltwerte gespannt


----------



## Stergi (7. Oktober 2011)

so meine erste BIG ist fertig, und brauchte 2Stunden 35 minuten zum Upload - und das ohne verbindungsabbruch oder sonstwas


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (7. Oktober 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> So Jungs und Mädels, die heisse Phase hat wahrscheinlich begonnen: AMDs Bulldozer FX-8150 im asiatischen Handel aufgetaucht, Presse-Samples angeblich verschickt - cpu, amd, bulldozer


Postet bitte auch in den bench Vorschlagsthread dass ihr fah wollt


----------



## T0M@0 (7. Oktober 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wen du das Email mit dem Passkey auch nicht mehr rumliegen hast, sehe ich leider schwarz und du must dir einen neuen besorgen inklusive der 10 SMP-WU's zum bekommen der Bonuspunkte.
> 
> @TOM@0: Kopieren des Keys hab ich auch schon mal versucht, haut leider nicht hin.


 
Komisch bei mir steht der key in der client.cfg --> mit editor öffnen und kopieren.... kein Problem 



Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> Postet bitte auch in den bench Vorschlagsthread dass ihr fah wollt


 schon längst geschehen


----------



## PCGHGS (7. Oktober 2011)

tom7 schrieb:


> Wieso hast du denn in der Kombi 560 Ti + 460 kein Problem.. Sowas blödes...


 





			
				PCGH.de schrieb:
			
		

> Geforce GTX 560 Ti im Test: Architektur
> So wie der GF110 den GF100 beerbt, kommt in der Geforce GTX 560 Ti statt einem GF104 ein *GF114* _*zum Einsatz*_. *Dieser** unterscheidet sich technisch nicht von einem GF104*, einzig die Anzahl der SIMDs wächst von sieben auf acht. Damit stehen 384 ALUs und 64 TMUs (die FP16-Texturen einem Taktzyklus filtern) bereit. Das Speicherinterface ist wie gehabt 256 Bit breit und wird mit GDDR5-Speicher gekoppelt. Hinsichtlich der Geometrie- und Tessellationleistung macht die Geforce GTX 560 Ti nur einen kleinen Schritt nach vorn: So sind zwei GPCs mit je einem Rasterizer aktiv, allerdings kommt eine achte PME (Polymorph-Engine) hinzu und der GPU-Takt steigt. Die Geforce GTX 560 Ti fährt 822/1.645 MHz (GPU/ALU) auf, was einem Plus von 22 Prozent im Vergleich zur Geforce GTX 460 entspricht. Zusammen mit dem achten SIMD steigt die Arithmetikleistung folglich um stolze 40 Prozent. Rein rechnerisch benötigt eine GTX 460 940/1.880 MHz Chiptakt, um gleichzuziehen. Die Bandbreite dagegen erfährt nur eine Steigerung von rund 11 Prozent. Trotz der deutlich höheren Rechenleistung gibt Nvidia eine TDP von 170 Watt an, nur 10 Watt über der Geforce GTX 460/1G - die Chipspannung bleibt mit 1,0 Volt auf dem Niveau der Geforce GTX 460.



GTX460/1GB = 1 SIMD ist deaktiviert
GTX560 *TI*   = Vollausbau @822 MHz
GTX560       = GTX460/1GB @850 MHz


----------



## tom7 (7. Oktober 2011)

PCGHGS schrieb:


> GTX460/1GB = 1 SIMD ist deaktiviert
> GTX560 *TI*   = Vollausbau @822 MHz
> GTX560       = GTX460/1GB @850 MHz


 
Könntest du mir noch deine Hardware u Einstellungen (Treiber?) mitteilen? Noch will ich mich nicht damit zufrieden geben, dass ich meine 460 nicht mehr (sinnvoll) nutzen kann.
Bin auch schon in den englischen Foren auf Suche, schaut aber tatsächlich schlecht aus


----------



## chris1995 (7. Oktober 2011)

Bin schon auf Platz 104 mein Mini Itz braucht nur noch 110W im Gesamtsystem 
und die 2 millionen kommen auch schon sehr nahe
Und die Temperaturen sind perfekt zum Falten ca 12 Grad draußen 

MfG Chris


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Oktober 2011)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Komisch bei mir steht der key in der client.cfg --> mit editor öffnen und kopieren.... kein Problem


An dem Ort hab ich den Passkey noch gar nicht gesucht, danke für den Tipp. 

Beim alten Clienten war er noch irgendwie in der Fahlog drinn und da hatte das koppieren nicht geklappt, ist aber auch schon länger her.


----------



## tripod (7. Oktober 2011)

ich melde mich auch aus der langen sommerpause zurück. 

bei aussentemperaturen von gerade 7° geht das voll in ordnung 

team-intern auf platz 83 zurückgefallen, hab ich nicht vermutet noch in den top100 zu sein nach der sommerpause,
aber wie ich hier so lese war ich wohl nicht der einzige der im sommer die faltkiste aus hatte.

und los gehts


----------



## T0M@0 (8. Oktober 2011)

hatte heute nacht 14x "Folding@home Core Shutdown: EARLY_UNIT_END"

Muss ich mir nun sorgen machen?


----------



## Thosch (8. Oktober 2011)

Hatte bei den letzten 47 BIG-GPU-WUs 2 Fails, mehr nicht. Läuft also bei mir eigendl. noch in stabilen Bahnen. 

Waren das bei dir bestimmte WUs, also aus einer bestimmten Gruppe ?


----------



## Wolvie (8. Oktober 2011)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> hatte heute nacht 14x "Folding@home Core Shutdown: EARLY_UNIT_END"
> 
> Muss ich mir nun sorgen machen?


 Hatte gestern Abend/in die Nacht rein auch 5 WU's die kolabiert sind...

Und aktuell bekomme ich keine SMP WU's mehr...


----------



## T0M@0 (8. Oktober 2011)

Waren bei mir auch SMP's

Folding@home Core Shutdown: EARLY_UNIT_END
CoreStatus = 72 (114)

Betroffene Projekte: 10125 und 10126

EARLY_UNIT_END ist wohl wörtlich zu nehmen, da nicht eine der 14 WU's überhaupt 0% erreicht haben


----------



## <--@ndré--> (8. Oktober 2011)

Wolvie schrieb:


> Und aktuell bekomme ich keine SMP WU's mehr...



Dito, bin schon beim #20 Retry, aber da geht im Moment nicht. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## T0M@0 (8. Oktober 2011)

Geht bestimmt nicht mehr, weil ich alle WUs kaputt gemacht hab XD


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (8. Oktober 2011)

Dito , bekomme nichts mehr.


----------



## RG Now66 (8. Oktober 2011)

Dito ,keine WU mehr da


----------



## Wolvie (8. Oktober 2011)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Geht bestimmt nicht mehr, weil ich alle WUs kaputt gemacht hab XD



Du böser Böser ...  xD

Man man man... seit 13h Leerlauf ->> geht garrr nicht!

BTW: Ja, gestern waren auch 1-2  1012x Projekt dabei.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Oktober 2011)

Was machen die Standforter-Jungs wieder? 
Seit 1,5h SMP-Faltpause.


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Oktober 2011)

Ja, ist echt hart wenn nix nachkommt
Glücklicherweise falten einige meiner Maschinen ja *BIG*'s; habe gestern abgeliefert und neue geholt
Darum habe ich nur bei zwei (schwächeren) Kisten "SMP-Leerlauf"


----------



## Wolvie (8. Oktober 2011)

Gibt anscheind wieder WU's, zumindest mein LP hat gerade eine fertig gerechnet und sich gleich ne neue gezogen.

Edit:
Auch mein i7-Falter hat wieder eine WU, die erste BIG.


----------



## Knutowskie (8. Oktober 2011)

Wenn ich das so lese, kann ich BIG-WUs ja gleich vergessen. Mit 25 GB im Monat... Schei...benkleister...

Also werde ich wohl doch nicht auf i7 umsteigen. Wozu auch...

Mein SMP hat lt. Logfile auch ne Weile ge-idle-t... Läuft aber wieder.

lg


----------



## Thosch (9. Oktober 2011)

Moin moin.
Bei mir scheints keine "Aussetzer" gegeben zu haben. Zumind. ist im WUHV nichts auffälliges zu sehen.  Könnte aber auch ein simpleren Grund haben: meine CPU ist einfach zu langsam als das sie was von dem Loch mitbekommen hätte ...


----------



## JonathanWayne (9. Oktober 2011)

Mal eine kleine Frage!

Ich habe in meinem Client gar keine "Advanced"-Ansicht. Auch das "About" fehlt bei mir. Es ist der 7.1.33 Client. Weiß da jemand was? Liefere auch mal einen Screenshot wenn nötig.

Ohne "Advanced" kann ich des SMP-Client nicht richtig einstellen.


----------



## RG Now66 (9. Oktober 2011)

JonathanWayne schrieb:
			
		

> Mal eine kleine Frage!
> 
> Ich habe in meinem Client gar keine "Advanced"-Ansicht. Auch das "About" fehlt bei mir. Es ist der 7.1.33 Client. Weiß da jemand was? Liefere auch mal einen Screenshot wenn nötig.
> 
> Ohne "Advanced" kann ich des SMP-Client nicht richtig einstellen.



Moin
Haste schon das Fenster mit dem Client Maximiert?


----------



## tom7 (9. Oktober 2011)

Hab auch ne kleine Frage:

Beim (erfolglosen) rumprobieren wie ich meine 460 mit mehr Leistung zum falten bekomme, hab ich an den gpu3-Klienten rumgespielt. Im work-Ordner des gpu3 v631 für die 560 Ti befindet sich eine fertige WU die nicht gesendet wird. Ich vermute das hat mit den MachineIDs zu tun, aber egal auf welche ID ich den Klienten verändere, automatisch werden die Results nicht übermittelt. Die flags "-send all" oder (in meinem Fall) "-send 03" führen nur dazu dass sich der Klient nach 1 Sekunde von selbst schließt. Laut Log wird auch nichts übertragen.
Gibts noch ne Möglichkeit wie ich meine fertige WU abschicken kann?


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Oktober 2011)

tom7 schrieb:


> Im work-Ordner des gpu3 v631 für die 560 Ti befindet sich eine fertige WU die nicht gesendet wird.... automatisch werden die Results nicht übermittelt. Die flags "-send all" oder (in meinem Fall) "-send 03" führen nur dazu dass sich der Klient nach 1 Sekunde von selbst schließt.


 
Wenn du *nicht *mit der -send-flag faltest - gibt er dir da eine (Fehler-)Meldung aus??


----------



## tom7 (9. Oktober 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Wenn du *nicht *mit der -send-flag faltest - gibt er dir da eine (Fehler-)Meldung aus??


 
Nein, keine Meldung zu der fertigen WU, der tut so als ob die gar nicht da wär.. Befindet sich einfach nur im work-Ordner, weder beim Start des Klienten, noch beim übermitteln einer anderen, später fertig gerechneten WU kommt eine Meldung zu der fertigen alten WU.


----------



## JonathanWayne (9. Oktober 2011)

In Ordnung, die Sache mit dem Advanced habe ich jetzt gemacht. Aber ich denke, dass er noch den GPU2 Core nutzt, da der Taskmgr sagt, Fahcore_11 würde laufen. Wie kann ich für meine Grafikkarte (HD 6790) den GPU3 Kern nutzen damit er mehr und effizienter rechnen kann?

Gibt es weiterhin noch eine Möglichkeit den SMP zu optimieren? Als ich mich belesen habe, wurde etwas spezielles für AMD-CPUs gesagt?


----------



## kubi-1988 (9. Oktober 2011)

Also du müsstest beim GPU-Slot noch die Extra Core Option client-type=advanced setzten, dann holt er sich eine neue WU mit dem FahCore16. Die WUs bringen dann mehr als die doppelten PPD als beim alten Core. (den 7er Client vorausgesetzt)

Beim SMP solltest du noch extra-core-args=-forceasm setzen, dass sollte bei den AMD-CPUs wichtig sein, meine ich zumindest gelesen zu haben. (ebenfalls im 7er Client) Beim 6er CLient musst du das Flag -forceasm setzen.


----------



## T0M@0 (9. Oktober 2011)

mein P2 X6 kaut gerade eine 10127 durch. Echt nervig sowas... 
TPF 35Minuten! Credit 17840


----------



## JonathanWayne (9. Oktober 2011)

@kubi

Ich habe jetzt in das entsprechende Feld "client-type" und in das nachfolgende "advanced" eingegeben. Leider tut sich da auch nach restart noch nichts und er nutzt den 11er Kern.


----------



## Wolvie (9. Oktober 2011)

Gestern konnte man keine SMP's runterladen...

Jetz kann ich keine GPU-WU's mehr hochladen...


----------



## The Ian (9. Oktober 2011)

lach ich hau mich weg...hab grad auf Seti Leipzig - Predictor@Home ganz unten folgendes gefunden

Das Projekt Folding@Home ging mit dem Gebrauch von dem verteilten Rechnen zum Studieren des faltenden Prozesses voran. Den faltenden Prozeß zu verstehen ist von der Bedeutung, wenn es den Ursprung der Krankheiten, die aus dem mis-faltenden Protein entstehen, wie Krankheit Alzheimers und *Wütend-Kuh*krankheit versteht. 

auweia...googleübersetzer ftw
ein grund mehr seti nicht zu unterstützen^^


----------



## Stergi (9. Oktober 2011)

ISt das eigendlich normal, dass im 7er Client von BigWU'S der Credit nicht angezeigt wird?


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Oktober 2011)

tom7 schrieb:


> Nein, keine Meldung zu der fertigen WU, der tut so als ob die gar nicht da wär.. Befindet sich einfach nur im work-Ordner, weder beim Start des Klienten, noch beim übermitteln einer anderen, später fertig gerechneten WU kommt eine Meldung zu der fertigen alten WU.



Ok, nächste Frage:
Sind die anderen Files *wudata_*irgendwas** (zum Bleistift wudata_03.edr) noch im work-Ordner vorhanden??


----------



## Stergi (9. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin so doof -sehe ich da gerade ETA 17h - dacht ich mir ah cool, ist um 0 Uhr fertig - xD (geschrieben um 17:30 - nur fals keiner auf die Beitragszeit achtet ^^)


----------



## tom7 (9. Oktober 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ok, nächste Frage:
> Sind die anderen Files *wudata_*irgendwas** (zum Bleistift wudata_03.edr) noch im work-Ordner vorhanden??



Au weh, willst du darauf hinaus dass ich versehentlich irgendwas gelöscht hab und deswegen die results nicht gesendet werden?
Folgende Dateien der betreffenden WU sind noch im work-Ordner:
logfile_03.txt
wuresults_03.dat
(Ansonsten natürlich die Dateien der WU die gerade gefaltet wird)


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Oktober 2011)

tom7 schrieb:


> Au weh, willst du darauf hinaus dass ich versehentlich irgendwas gelöscht hab und deswegen die results nicht gesendet werden?
> Folgende Dateien der betreffenden WU sind noch im work-Ordner:
> logfile_03.txt
> wuresults_03.dat
> (Ansonsten natürlich die Dateien der WU die gerade gefaltet wird)



Leider geht meine Vermutung genau in diese Richtung....


----------



## tom7 (9. Oktober 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Leider geht meine Vermutung genau in diese Richtung....


 
Ach Scheibenkleister, da hab ichs wohl beim rumprobieren zu gut gemeint... Naja, waren ja zum Glück nur 1300 Punkte.
Danke Bumble!


----------



## nichtraucher91 (10. Oktober 2011)

so Leute jetzt tritt das ein, was ich schon vor langem angekündigt habe. 
Ich werde jetzt wohl nur noch Mittwoch bis Sonntag falten können, da ich Montag sowie auch Dienstag ewig lang in der Uni sitze.
Mein kleinen Falter hab ich noch immer nicht am Laufen. Es gab, für mich, wichtigere Dinge die angeschafft wurden.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Oktober 2011)

Ich brauch mal eure grobe Einschätzung zu einem System, dass ich momentan relativ günstig bekommen würde:
Es handelt sich dabei um ein Quad-Sockel-System bestückt mit 4 AMD Opterons aus der 8000er-Serie > genauer Typ müsste ich noch nachfragen sind aber 4-Kerner also wahrscheinlich 82**.

Wen wir sicherheitshalber mal von den schwächsten 4-Kerner ausgehen, würde sich das System (16 Kerne) auf Linuxbasis zum falten lohnen?


----------



## Wolvie (10. Oktober 2011)

Lohnen tuts sichs für die Forschung immer...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Oktober 2011)

Für die Forschung schon, aber ineffizient falten nutzt auch nicht viel, war schliesslich auch der Grund wieso ich das falten mit der PS3 beendet habe.


----------



## Schmicki (10. Oktober 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wen wir sicherheitshalber mal von den schwächsten 4-Kerner ausgehen, würde sich das System (16 Kerne) auf Linuxbasis zum falten lohnen?



Das System würde schon ordentlich Punkte machen, aber das Verhältnis PPD/Watt wird wohl nicht so besonders sein. Was mag das Gesamtsystem verbrauchen? 500-600 Watt? Bei einer geschätzen Ausbeute von ca. 45000 PPD.


----------



## Wolvie (10. Oktober 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Für die Forschung schon, aber ineffizient falten nutzt auch nicht viel, war schliesslich auch der Grund wieso ich das falten mit der PS3 beendet habe.


 
Der Grund, warum ich vom GPU falten abkomme...

Btw: Die 8200er Opterons sind nur 2 Kerner, die 8300er sind glaub die 4 Kerner. Die langsam getakteteren (wasn wort.. getakteteren..) haben ne TDP von 95 Watt (die schnelleren, ab 2,8 ghz haben 115), da können 500 Watt auf das ganze System schon hinkommen, wenns dumm läuft. Sollte man halt wissen, was da an PPD purzeln um mal das PPD/Watt-Verhältnis ausrechnen zu können...


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Oktober 2011)

.. Eine schwierige Frage ..

Aber "aus dem Bauch heraus" würde ich mich den Anderen anschliessen
Wahrscheinlich ordentlich viele Punkte bei nicht sehr effizientem Verbrauch


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (10. Oktober 2011)

Aber ein Quad System mit 16 Kernen hat schon was 
Wieviel müsstest du denn bezahlen ?


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Oktober 2011)

Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> Aber ein Quad System mit 16 Kernen hat schon was
> Wieviel müsstest du denn bezahlen ?



Ich verstehe dich - es tröpfelt bei mir auch etwas aus dem Mundwinkel


----------



## T0M@0 (10. Oktober 2011)

Ich hatte am Freitag die einmalige Möglichkeit ein DualProzesorsystem mit 2x Xeon DP X5680 zu testen (12 echte Kerne + 12 Virtuelle Kerne @3,33Ghz) 

Hab eine Big gestartet, leider hatte er eine TPF von über 50 Minuten! hab dann abgebrochen... (hatte nach 50Min noch nicht mal 1%) hab wohl irgendetwas falsch gemacht... leider ist der Server nun Produktiv und ich kann nicht mehr testen


----------



## Psycho1996 (10. Oktober 2011)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Ich hatte am Freitag die einmalige Möglichkeit ein DualProzesorsystem mit 2x Xeon DP X5680 zu testen (12 echte Kerne + 12 Virtuelle Kerne @3,33Ghz)
> 
> Hab eine Big gestartet, leider hatte er eine TPF von über 50 Minuten! hab dann abgebrochen... (hatte nach 50Min noch nicht mal 1%) hab wohl irgendetwas falsch gemacht... leider ist der Server nun Produktiv und ich kann nicht mehr testen


 
Wobei auch die großen Server so weit ich weiß ewig hohe TPFs haben und es so wies aussieht "Super-Big-WUs" gibt... Wie hoch waren die Punkte für die WU?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Oktober 2011)

Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> Aber ein Quad System mit 16 Kernen hat schon was
> Wieviel müsstest du denn bezahlen ?


Verhandlungsbasis liegt zur Zeit bei 375SFr. (~295Euro) allerdings ist der Preis noch nicht defintiv weil bis jetzt "nur" Board, 4 Opterons und RAM enthaltet ist > mein Erfahrung hat mehrfach gezeigt, gutes Zureden und Preis einwenig erhöhen und schon ist das System komplett. 

Wen ich euch richtig verstehe, 1. Rausfinden was Gesamtverbrauch ist und 2. was genau für Opteron verbaut sind.
Ideal wäre wenn das Board noch angeschlossen wäre und ich einen Falttest machen könnte > wäre von meiner Arbeitsstelle ~20km weg > einen Versuch wert.


----------



## T0M@0 (10. Oktober 2011)

Psycho1996 schrieb:


> Wobei auch die großen Server so weit ich weiß ewig hohe TPFs haben und es so wies aussieht "Super-Big-WUs" gibt... Wie hoch waren die Punkte für die WU?


 
war P6900 und als die PPD schon höher als bei einem i7 2600 war hab ichs abgebrochen


----------



## Psycho1996 (10. Oktober 2011)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> war P6900 und als die PPD schon höher als bei einem i7 2600 war hab ichs abgebrochen


 
Dann hat irgendwas gebuggt... Schade, hätte mich auch interessiert was son Teil faltet


----------



## mattinator (10. Oktober 2011)

Falls jemand meine (Zwangs-)Pause bemerkt hat: bin nach kurzem "Besuch" im Krankenhaus zurück. Wollte den Rechner nicht komplett ohne Aufsicht falten lassen (UMTS-Tarif im Krankenhaus war mir zu teuer) und meiner Frau wollte ich diese Kontrolle dann nicht auch noch zumuten. Werde wohl noch eine Weile zu Hause bleiben müssen, da kann ich den "Rückstand" etwas aufholen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Oktober 2011)

mattinator schrieb:


> Falls jemand meine (Zwangs-)Pause bemerkt hat: bin nach kurzem "Besuch" im Krankenhaus zurück. Wollte den Rechner nicht komplett ohne Aufsicht falten lassen (UMTS-Tarif im Krankenhaus war mir zu teuer) und meiner Frau wollte ich diese Kontrolle dann nicht auch noch zumuten. Werde wohl noch eine Weile zu Hause bleiben müssen, da kann ich den "Rückstand" etwas aufholen.


Gute Besserung. 
Darf man fragen was war/ist?

Hab mich gewundert warum ich plötzlich so schnell an dir vorbei war.


----------



## mattinator (10. Oktober 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Gute Besserung.
> Darf man fragen was war/ist?
> 
> Hab mich gewundert warum ich plötzlich so schnell an dir vorbei war.


 
Danke für die Wünsche, Mittelgesichtsfraktur (hauptsächlich Jochbein) nach Fahrradsturz im Urlaub (ohne Helm). Der Schreck war jedoch das Schlimmste, ansonsten gehts schon, hatte eigentlich keine wirklichen Schmerzen. Haben sie mit kurzer OP super gerichtet, allerdings noch 3 wochen nur "Süppchen" etc.


----------



## acer86 (10. Oktober 2011)

mattinator schrieb:


> Danke für die Wünsche, Mittelgesichtsfraktur (hauptsächlich Jochbein) nach Fahrradsturz im Urlaub (ohne Helm). Der Schreck war jedoch das Schlimmste, ansonsten gehts schon, hatte eigentlich keine wirklichen Schmerzen. Haben sie mit kurzer OP super gerichtet, allerdings noch 3 wochen nur "Süppchen" etc.



Oh! Schei....  

ich Wünsch dir eine gute Besserung


----------



## T0M@0 (10. Oktober 2011)

wünsche auch gute Besserung!


----------



## mattinator (10. Oktober 2011)

Danke für Eure Wünsche und auch die kommenden im voraus. Alles halb so wild, gibt wirklich Schlimmeres. Außerdem bin ich selber schuld (habe den Radweg vor lauter Absperrpfeilern nicht mehr gesehen).


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Oktober 2011)

mattinator schrieb:


> Außerdem bin ich selber schuld (habe den Radweg vor lauter Absperrpfeilern nicht mehr gesehen).



Trotzdem auch von mir ein Gute Besserung - und nun geh endlich falten


----------



## mattinator (10. Oktober 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Trotzdem auch von mir ein Gute Besserung - und nun geh endlich falten


 
Danke, der Rechner läuft doch schon den halben Tag. Aktueller Stand bei EOC: 4,214 Points.


----------



## naluwams (11. Oktober 2011)

Gute Besserrung mattinator, du schaffs das schon


----------



## mihapiha (11. Oktober 2011)

Ich denke ich werde mich an die kleine Tradition weiterhin halten. Diesen Monat gibt es von meiner Seite wieder um die 190k Punkte.
Unglaublich, bald sind es ja schon eine Million hier ...

Gruß


----------



## TEAM_70335 (11. Oktober 2011)

huch habe brade bei smp -smp 85 eingestellt  resultat waren 28 EUE


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (11. Oktober 2011)

Irgendsoein Witzbold hat einen Router mit aktiviertem DHCP ins Studentenheimnetzwerk gebracht ...hatte 3 Stunden lang eine Private IP und war offline ... nach einem DoS auf den Router ist der zwar jetzt down(LOIC ) aber Internet hätte ich ohne meinem Handy noch immer keins


----------



## nfsgame (11. Oktober 2011)

Gute Besserung mattinator... Sport ist Mord, ich sags immerwieder .


----------



## mattinator (11. Oktober 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Gute Besserung mattinator... Sport ist Mord, ich sags immerwieder .


 
Danke, aber "kein Sport" ist auch nicht gut.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Oktober 2011)

Sind ~150 Marienkäfer ein Grund um vorübergehend aufhören zu falten? 

Bin vorhin nach Hause gekommen, hab mich 40min lang damit beschäftigt ~30 Marienkäfer aus dem Badzimmer und ~120 Marienkäfer aus meinem Büro ins Freie zu befördern. 

Der Witz daran ist ja das wir im Büro und Badzimmer vor den Fenstern Fliegenschutzgitter haben > den Käfern war es egal.


----------



## T0M@0 (11. Oktober 2011)

Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> Irgendsoein Witzbold hat einen Router mit aktiviertem DHCP ins Studentenheimnetzwerk gebracht ...hatte 3 Stunden lang eine Private IP und war offline ... nach einem DoS auf den Router ist der zwar jetzt down(LOIC ) aber Internet hätte ich ohne meinem Handy noch immer keins


 
wenn du einfach deine alte IP, GW und Maske fest einstellst, dann sollte es wieder gehen  (wenn man die Daten denn noch weiß XD)

edit: Wer von euch kauft morgen den Bulldozer und macht Falt-Benches???


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Oktober 2011)

@TOM@0: Hast du Angst unsere Redaktion hat uns vergessen?


----------



## T0M@0 (11. Oktober 2011)

wir werden es morgen sehen 

Hoffnung habe ich noch


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (11. Oktober 2011)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> wenn du einfach deine alte IP, GW und Maske fest einstellst, dann sollte es wieder gehen  (wenn man die Daten denn noch weiß XD)
> 
> edit: Wer von euch kauft morgen den Bulldozer und macht Falt-Benches???


Nope hat nichts bewirkt , habe alle 3 Subnetze durchprobiert , jetzt geht es aber wieder  (Seit die die Kontrollsoftware entfernt haben kann jeder machen was er will im Netzwerk, IP ist nicht mehr festgelegt und das Subnetz kann man sich auch aussuchen ^^ )

Ich hoffe doch stark dass PCGH einen f@h Test macht 
Ich sehe aber gute Chancen bei BD bei f@h , Multitasking sollte ihm eigentlich liegen und f@h mag normalerweise große Caches.


----------



## Schmidde (11. Oktober 2011)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> wenn du einfach deine alte IP, GW und Maske fest einstellst, dann sollte es wieder gehen  (wenn man die Daten denn noch weiß XD)
> 
> edit: Wer von euch kauft morgen den Bulldozer und macht Falt-Benches???



Wenn die ersten Tests auf AM3 Boards draußen sind wird wahrscheinlich einer gekauft  Hab da mal was von Unterschiedlichen Lochdurchmessern für die Pins gelesen und und und...bin mir da noch etwas unsicher.


----------



## T0M@0 (11. Oktober 2011)

Wird schon passen 

Ich hab noch ein altes AM3 Board mit AMD 790FX NB... das wird auch spannend ob der BD da läuft


----------



## kubi-1988 (11. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe gerade gesehen es gibt wieder eine neue Version des 7er Clients die 7.1.38 zum Download.
Changelog:

```
Fixed network connection dropping.
    Added missing wraplabel.py file to FAHControl.
    Changed socket error message verbosity.
    Fail WU on UNSTABLE_MACHINE immediately & return for partial credit.
    Fixed a potential socket connection bug. Maybe related to #734.
    Added several NVidia cards to GPUs.txt.
    Improved Linux on battery detection.
    Print WU error state on WU status line.
    Emit correct exception on FAH transaction failure.
    Fixed debian package install core permissions problem.
    Removed core byte order warning.
    Added GPL link to FAHControl about.
    Ask user, team, passkey and mode during .deb package install.
    Added 'Enchanter' theme.
    Renamed 'Wimp' to 'Windows-Default'.
    Unminimize FAHControl window on unhide.
    Better core download failure message.
    Cleaned up project descriptions using html2text.py.
    Store project data in client DB.
    Use system default font size.
    Added project info to viewer.
    Added clickable buttons to viewer.
    Fixed FAHViewer crash introduced in v7.1.34.
    Fixed mouse wheel scrolling in FAHControl.
    Fixed color difference for text boxes.
    Changed FAHControl window name.
```


----------



## T0M@0 (11. Oktober 2011)

Hatte den 7ner noch nie getestet, aber wenn sie so viel für Debian gemacht haben, dann wirds wohl Zeit


----------



## Wolvie (11. Oktober 2011)

@T0m@0: Glaubst du wirklich der kommt morgen ? xD Seeehr zuversichtlich.. 

Um deinem Post in Schmickis Thread zu antworten: xD Ja, aber dann fallen die PPD weitaus niedriger aus...


Edit: Betreibt jemand von euch einen i7-2600k mit 1600Mhz RAM ?


----------



## T0M@0 (11. Oktober 2011)

Morgen fällt das nda, dann gibts zumindest erste tests...

Ich hätte einen 2600 ohne K...


----------



## Timmy99 (11. Oktober 2011)

```
* Fixed FAHViewer crash introduced in v7.1.34.
```
Also bei mir funktionierte der Viewer noch nie. Weder in 7.1.24, noch in 7.1.38 (Alle Versionen druchgetestet).
Da erscheint immer nur "Loading", und dann "Demo". Aber einen Live-view bekomme ich nie hin.
Ansonsten gewohnt stabil, läuft.


----------



## Wolvie (11. Oktober 2011)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Morgen fällt das nda, dann gibts zumindest erste tests...
> 
> Ich hätte einen 2600 ohne K...


 
Mag sein und ich hoffe selber das morgen wirklich BD offizell vorgestellt wird... aber wir warten seit Juni un es wurde immer immer immer wieder verschoben.....

Auch ein non-K 26er tuts. Mich interessieren die PPD, der Vergleich von 1333 zu 1600 Mhz. Aber dein i7 läuft unter Linux? 
Ich sehs, es läuft auf Linux raus...


----------



## kubi-1988 (11. Oktober 2011)

Um Schmicki‎s Thread nicht voll zumüllen. Die Steuerung der 7er Clients gibt es und sie funktioniert auch. Allerdings fand ich die Einrichtung des ganzen sehr umständlich und es hat einige Zeit gedauert, bis es lief, als ich es mal vor einiger Zeit probiert hatte. Im zu steuernden Client stellst du alles nötige in der Config unter Remote Access ein. (linkes Bild) Dann fügst du im Client der das ganze steuern soll den neuen Client über Add hin zu. (rechtes Bild)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## T0M@0 (11. Oktober 2011)

Wolvie schrieb:
			
		

> Mag sein und ich hoffe selber das morgen wirklich BD offizell vorgestellt wird... aber wir warten seit Juni un es wurde immer immer immer wieder verschoben.....
> 
> Auch ein non-K 26er tuts. Mich interessieren die PPD, der Vergleich von 1333 zu 1600 Mhz. Aber dein i7 läuft unter Linux?
> Ich sehs, es läuft auf Linux raus...



Ja, Linux(VM). Ram takt weiß ich nicht. Soll ich morgen gucken?


----------



## Wolvie (11. Oktober 2011)

Ok, das ist schon mal etwas. 
Das funktioniert auch von MS zu Linux? Sprich, ich könnte mit meinem Win7 LP auf meine Linux-Falter zugreifen?

@T0m@0: Wäre nett. Es interessiert mich, ob bei 1600er RAM mehr PPD purzeln, die den Kauf von 1600 anstatt 1333er Riegeln rechtfertigen.


----------



## kubi-1988 (11. Oktober 2011)

Es sollte funktionieren. Unter Linux (in der VM) habe ich es noch nicht zum Laufen bekommen. Mein erfolgreicher Test war von Win7 zu WinXP.


----------



## Lorin (12. Oktober 2011)

So denn, die ersten BD Test sind draussen wenn auch ohne FAH-Tests. Aber wenn ich mir die Benchmarks so anschaue wird der BD beim Falten nicht mit dem i7 mithalten können, weder bei den PPD noch bei den PPW. Schade eigentlich. Wird jemand die Tage einen FX8150 am start haben um uns das mal mit realen Werten im FAH zu belegen?


----------



## Bagui (12. Oktober 2011)

Wir haben doch 2(korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liegen) Redakteure im Team, die sitzen doch theoretisch an der Quelle und wie wir heute erfahren haben hat ja ein Bulli schon den Weg in die Redaktion gefunden. Da sollte es doch sicherlich möglich sein das Ding zu testen, wäre auf jeden Fall nice


----------



## Lorin (12. Oktober 2011)

Ich denke mal dass in der nächsten Ausgabe mit dem großen BD-Test auch das ein oder andere Balkendiagramm zu F@H dabei ist. Aber das dauert ja noch bis anfang November.


----------



## T0M@0 (12. Oktober 2011)

Wolvie schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, das ist schon mal etwas.
> Das funktioniert auch von MS zu Linux? Sprich, ich könnte mit meinem Win7 LP auf meine Linux-Falter zugreifen?
> 
> @T0m@0: Wäre nett. Es interessiert mich, ob bei 1600er RAM mehr PPD purzeln, die den Kauf von 1600 anstatt 1333er Riegeln rechtfertigen.



Ich hab 1333Mhz Riegel (8gb)


----------



## Bumblebee (12. Oktober 2011)

Lorin schrieb:


> So denn, die ersten BD Test sind draussen wenn auch ohne FAH-Tests. Aber wenn ich mir die Benchmarks so anschaue wird der BD beim Falten nicht mit dem i7 mithalten können, weder bei den PPD noch bei den PPW. Schade eigentlich. Wird jemand die Tage einen FX8150 am start haben um uns das mal mit realen Werten im FAH zu belegen?


 
Dies hier dürfte in dem Zusammenhang auch noch interessant sein AMD Bulldozer: Nachfolger mit 10-15 Prozent mehr Performance pro Watt und Jahr - amd, bulldozer


----------



## Wolvie (12. Oktober 2011)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Ich hab 1333Mhz Riegel (8gb)


Danke für's nachschauen.
Dann investiere ich 30€ in 2 1600er Riegel und teste das mal selbst

Was meint ihr so zu BD? Bin ehrlich gesagt enttäuscht auf voller Linie... Das es nicht der Bringer wird war ja klar, aber das nur so ein minimaler Vorspung, bzw teilsweise gar keiner, zur alten Generation besteht...?
+ der negative Rekord in der Leistungsaufnahme
 Ich glaube das etliche Leute sich nun doch einen i7 kaufen (Niedrigere PPD, wesentlich mehr Leistung bei nur 30-40€ Mehrkosten)
Einzig zum Übertakter is der BD gut...


----------



## T0M@0 (12. Oktober 2011)

Ich schätze beim falten wird der bd auf Augenhöhe vom i7-2600 sein. Da ich schon ein AM3 system habe könnte es sich lohnen...


----------



## Bumblebee (12. Oktober 2011)

Wolvie schrieb:


> Was meint ihr so zu BD? Bin ehrlich gesagt enttäuscht auf voller Linie... Das es nicht der Bringer wird war ja klar, aber das nur so ein minimaler Vorspung, bzw teilsweise gar keiner, zur alten Generation besteht...?
> + der negative Rekord in der Leistungsaufnahme
> Ich glaube das etliche Leute sich nun doch einen i7 kaufen (Niedrigere PPD, wesentlich mehr Leistung bei nur 30-40€ Mehrkosten)
> Einzig zum Übertakter is der BD gut...



Nun, der BD *ist* eine Enttäuschung, obwohl man ja aufgrund der "Leaks" schon seit geraumer Zeit damit rechnen musste
Trotzdem hat auch mich der Test nochmals (negativ) überrascht
Ich habe mich hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...zer-fx-8150-gelungenes-comeback-fuer-amd.html ebenfalls geäussert

Alles in Allem bin ich froh, dass ich auf (inzwischen 4) Core i7-2600k gesetzt habe


----------



## Thosch (12. Oktober 2011)

Hi @ all.
Nun ist die Entäuschung ja doch größer als erwartet, leider. Werde also wohl doch erstmal auf mein AM2+-Board nen PhII X4 oder X6 setzen. Und ich werde weiter hoffen das sich was bei AMD bessert ...  oder sich die Preise für´ne komplette Intelplattform senken. Mal schauen ...


----------



## Thosch (12. Oktober 2011)

Wolvie schrieb:


> ... aber das nur so ein minimaler Vorspung, bzw teilsweise gar keiner, zur alten Generation besteht...?
> ...


 Stand nicht was im Testbericht was von bis zu 78% (Starcraft 2) ? Von minimalem Vorsprung sehe ich da keine Spur ...    Und das bei "nur" nem i5-2500K ...
Ich sehe extra, bzw. nur auf die Spieleperformance, weil (Semi-)professionelle SW hab ich so nicht am laufen, zumind. wüsste ichs jetzt nicht. Vllt. reißt er ja doch was beim Falten ... 
Die Hoffnung stirbt zu letzt ...


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (12. Oktober 2011)

Hat schon jemand einen F@H Test gefunden ?


----------



## Bumblebee (12. Oktober 2011)

Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand einen F@H Test gefunden ?


 
Bisher nicht - aber ich bleibe dran
Fakt ist, egal wo du liest (z.B. Anand-Tech/Benchmark reviews/Guru3D/HardOCP/HardwareCanucks) es kommen alle zum selben Resultat...
Nicht total übel aber weit am Ziel vorbei


----------



## klefreak (12. Oktober 2011)

Bulldozer Folding @ Home Performance Numbers - AnandTech Forums



> Not sure if legit, but:
> 
> å‘çŽ°æŽ¨åœŸæœºæœ‰äººå…¥æ‰‹äº†ã€‚ - CPU / å†…å­˜ / ä¸»æ¿ / è¶…é¢‘ - CHIPHELL - å„ç§è´¥å®¶ å„ç§åŠ±å¿— - Powered by Discuz!
> 
> ...



sind die einzigen INfos bezüglich Folding die ich derzeit auftreiben konnte..
hoffentlich macht pcgh hier etwas..

mfg


----------



## der_yappi (12. Oktober 2011)

Mich hat der Bulldozer-Test (obwohl noch ohne F@H) schon ernüchtert.

So wies es aussieht wird es wieder ein Intel.

Was meint ihr:
Xeon 1230 oder 2600k

Mein (schwäbisches) Bauchgefühl sagt mir Xeon

günstiger
voller Cache
HT
weniger Watt [ja ich weiß, 2600k ohne IGP-Nutzung kommt aufs gleiche an Watt]
Und wenn ich ein neues Sys habe übertakte ich auch nicht. Kommt erst nach der Hälfte der Laufzeit (und da könnte ich mir dann eh nen neuen Prozzi holen


----------



## Bumblebee (12. Oktober 2011)

@klefreak



> 4x16 core Bulldozer: 780,000 PPD
> 4x8 core Magny Cours (Opteron 6134): 180,000 PPD


 
Interessant - hilft aber auch nicht weiter
Die Fragestellung ist ja was 1x"8"-Core (also ein 8150er) so bringt


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (12. Oktober 2011)

Update: 
Official Bulldozer PPD?? - [H]ard|Forum
FX-8150@stock-bigadv
FX-8150@stock-smp

Die Bigadv PPD kommen mir gering vor , hat jemand Vergleichswerte ?


----------



## Bumblebee (12. Oktober 2011)

Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> Die Bigadv PPD kommen mir gering vor , hat jemand Vergleichswerte ?



Kann (leider) schon sein


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (12. Oktober 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Kann (leider) schon sein


Die TPF und PPD stimmen schon überein.
Was schafft denn ein 2600K?


----------



## acer86 (12. Oktober 2011)

die 2685er Wu´s laufen extrem schlecht, aber ein i7-920 macht mit 3,2ghz schon 25800PPD (vor der Umstellung) siehe hier: Folding@Home Stats und PPD vergleich

der SMP wert geht in Ordnung ein i7-920 @ 3,4Ghz macht bei der gleichen Wu gerade mal 14900PPD zum vergleich der 2600k macht da schon @ stock 22600PPD

Fazit wen die werte stimmen sollten ist der BD 8150 sogar Langsamer als ein MILD übertakteter i7-920 bei gleichem und höheren Stromverbrauch


----------



## Schmicki (12. Oktober 2011)

Das ist echt vernichtend. Ich kann es auch nicht fassen, wie schlecht die ersten Tests ausfallen. Ich hätte es AMD gegönnt, wieder den Anschluss an Intel zu bekommen. Aber im Moment gibt es keinen Grund, wieso man zu einem Bulldozer greifen soll. Schade, ich hatte schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt mir einen Falter mit Bulli aufzubauen. Aber so wird das nix. 

Was die BIG-WU Leistung angeht, kann ich das noch nicht so richtig glauben. Mein i7@stock macht bei der gleichen WU ca. 22000 PPD. Wenn der Bulli da echt nicht mehr reißt, dann gute Nacht AMD! Ich hatte ja noch die Hoffnung gehabt, dass er bei F@H seine Multithread-Fähigkeiten ausspielen kann.


----------



## Schmidde (12. Oktober 2011)

Wenn der Bulli wenigstens bei F@H etwas abgeräumt hätte, würde ich mir einen kaufen. Aber er kommt ja kaum an einen X6 ran 
Schade, hättes es AMD mehr als gegönnt. Vielleicht tut sich ja in den nächsten Wochen noch was an BIOS Updates welche die Leistung noch etwas in die höhe treiben


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (12. Oktober 2011)

Schmicki schrieb:


> Das ist echt vernichtend. Ich kann es auch nicht fassen, wie schlecht die ersten Tests ausfallen. Ich hätte es AMD gegönnt, wieder den Anschluss an Intel zu bekommen. Aber im Moment gibt es keinen Grund, wieso man zu einem Bulldozer greifen soll. Schade, ich hatte schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt mir einen Falter mit Bulli aufzubauen. Aber so wird das nix.
> 
> Was die BIG-WU Leistung angeht, kann ich das noch nicht so richtig glauben. Mein i7@stock macht bei der gleichen WU ca. 22000 PPD. Wenn der Bulli da echt nicht mehr reißt, dann gute Nacht AMD! Ich hatte ja noch die Hoffnung gehabt, dass er bei F@H seine Multithread-Fähigkeiten ausspielen kann.



Multithreading ja , aber AMD hat die FPU massiv beschnitten ...f@h verwendet hauptsächlich die FPU...dazu noch die geringere IPC und der fail is da ^^

Ich hätte auch gerne einen BD verbaut , aber so wirds wohl ein SB werden.


----------



## T0M@0 (12. Oktober 2011)

14K@SMP? lächerlich


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Oktober 2011)

Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> FX-8150@stock-smp


Auweia, die P7143 hab ich letzten Monat auch ein paar mal mit meinem 1090T 3,7GHz gefaltet und kam im Durchschnitt auf 13'270PPD > der BD macht gerade mal 430 PPD mehr!  OC auf 3,8GHz und ich hab ihn eingeholt. 

Ich hatte auf ein paar tausend PPD mehr gehofft, aber so lohnd sich die Anschaffung ein BD für mich defintiv nicht.


----------



## Bumblebee (12. Oktober 2011)

Schmidde schrieb:


> Wenn der Bulli wenigstens bei F@H etwas abgeräumt hätte, würde ich mir einen kaufen. Aber er kommt ja kaum an einen X6 ran


und


T0M@0 schrieb:


> 14K@SMP? lächerlich


und



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Auweia, die P7143 hab ich letzten Monat auch ein paar mal mit meinem 1090T 3,7GHz gefaltet und kam im Durchschnitt auf 13'270PPD > der BD macht gerade mal 430 PPD mehr!  OC auf 3,8GHz und ich hab ihn eingeholt.
> 
> Ich hatte auf ein paar tausend PPD mehr gehofft, aber so lohnd sich die Anschaffung ein BD für mich defintiv nicht.



Na nun warten wir erstmal noch ab - einen BD kann man auch noch morgen kaufen 
Wenn ihr euch hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...6-die-tester-des-fx-8150-liebe-redaktion.html auch noch meldet kriegen wir die Red. ev. zu einem Test


----------



## p00nage (12. Oktober 2011)

Mein 2600k hab ich zz mit 4,3ghz laufen und macht bei p7148/ 23124ppd tpf 2:55 und hab ne graka+TV laufen. Lohnt sich da eig wieder der Umstieg auf Big ? Bzw Linux mit Big ? Hat da wer aktuelle Werte?


----------



## Wolvie (12. Oktober 2011)

Stehe ich hier also nicht mit meiner Meinung alleine da...
Der Bulldozer ist so zu sagen gefloppt. 

Anbei seit gesagt das AMD ja schon wieder eine Routemap veröffentlicht hat, in der steht das jedes Jahr 10-15% Leistung hinzu kommen sollen.
Und in 6-7 Jahren ist AMD dann auf dem Stand um nen i7.2600 zu schlagen. 
Hätte es AMD auch von Herzen gegönnt....

@p00nage: i7-2600k@Stock macht mit BIG's ~ 24k PPD, mit VM unter Linux (glaube ich) 26-27k PPD. Normale SMP's liegen zwischen 18 - 22k PPD.


----------



## Thosch (12. Oktober 2011)

Zeichnet sich ein ähnliches Bild ab wie damals mit dem Phenom I, lief/läuft schlecht und in der" 2.Auflage" wurde es besser.
Wie schon mal erwähnt mit der Hoffnung ...


----------



## p00nage (12. Oktober 2011)

die 18-22k ppd auch mit stock ? kann es sein das meine graka da so bremst ? die hat ja damals auch meine gtx560ti ausgebremst


----------



## acer86 (12. Oktober 2011)

p00nage schrieb:


> die 18-22k ppd auch mit stock ? kann es sein das meine graka da so bremst ? die hat ja damals auch meine gtx560ti ausgebremst


 
die 7xxx Wu´s reagieren sehr empfindlich auf Störung viel Heftiger als bei den alten 6xxx Wu´s da kan etwas serven im inet schon 5000PPD weniger bedeuten.

hab auch schon gelesen das der 2600k bzw SB etwas sensibler ist in Verbindung mit einer GPU (verliert mehr PPD als die X58 I7´s wen ein GPU mit faltet)


----------



## T0M@0 (12. Oktober 2011)

http://foldingstats.eu/index.php?seite=cpueinzel&cpu=628

Alles @stock ohne graka in linux vm (debian 6)


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Oktober 2011)

Da ich nicht mehr an grosse Faltsprünge des BD glaube, werd ich mich demnächst mal mit dem Thema Undervolting befassen. 

Frage an unsere Undervolter: Bringt das Undervolting bei den Grakkas gross was und wie geht das?


----------



## T0M@0 (12. Oktober 2011)

In afterburner den voltregler nach links schieben XD


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Oktober 2011)

Ich dachte der Afterburner funktioniert bei 2 Grakkas nicht sauber was das Undervolting anbelangt oder hab ich das falsch mitbekommen?


----------



## T0M@0 (12. Oktober 2011)

Bei mir gehts... Kann aber die anliegenden volt aber nicht messen...


----------



## acer86 (12. Oktober 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ich dachte der Afterburner funktioniert bei 2 Grakkas nicht sauber was das Undervolting anbelangt oder hab ich das falsch mitbekommen?


 
Afterbruner funzt eingentlich gut, wobei ich nur von mein Erfahrung sprechen kan in der Kombi GTX460 + GTS450 

untervolten bringt bei der Graka nicht sehr viel wen du sie nicht OC´t hast vielleicht 10-15Watt bei der GTX 460 (meine erfharung mit Zotac 1GB serie 1,025V Untervolting max. 1,012V)

daher kannst es versuchen ob es bei dein Karten mehr bringt, bei mir war es so das selbst das geringe Untervolten der GTS450 schon zu abgebrochen Wu´s führte.

bei der CPU sollte da mehr möglich sein, da kannst du mit Ersparnissen von 30-50Watt Rechnen je nach dem wie hoch dein OC ist


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Oktober 2011)

Also der GPU-Z zeigt mir die Spannung an und ich sehe auch das meine beiden GPU unterschiedliche Spannungen haben:
1. 1.0370V
2. 1.0120V


----------



## acer86 (12. Oktober 2011)

ja das kan durchaus sein, es gibt gute und schlechte sampels, z.b. mein EX GTS450 hatte 1,089V meine jetzige im PC hat nur 1,062V obwohl beide GTS450 GLH´s sind/waren


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Oktober 2011)

Das heisst also im Klartext, am besten die Grakkas sein lassen wie sie sind und mich auf den 1090T konzentrieren.

Ich frag mich allerdings wieviel sich wirklich einspaaren lässt ohne den Takt zu verringern, da ich das OC schliesslich von der @Stock-Spannung aus gemacht habe.


----------



## acer86 (12. Oktober 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Das heisst also im Klartext, am besten die Grakkas sein lassen wie sie sind und mich auf den 1090T konzentrieren.
> 
> Ich frag mich allerdings wieviel sich wirklich einspaaren lässt ohne den Takt zu verringern, da ich das OC schliesslich von der @Stock-Spannung aus gemacht habe.



denk mal dan wird die Ersparnis nicht so hoch sein, kan jetzt nur mein CPU als Vergleich anführen, 

i7-920@ (Stock Vcore 1,22V) mit leichten OC auf 3,0Ghz Stromverbrauch bei CPU only falten (gesamt System) 204Watt
i7-920 mit Untervolting auf 0,9875V bei 3,0Ghz 172Watt 

GTX460 mit Untervolting ca. 14Watt weniger  (aber bei mir mit Sporttischen auftreten von Fehlern daher lasse ich sie auf stock)


----------



## mihapiha (12. Oktober 2011)

Die Bulldozer Leistung ist wirklich enttäuschend. Ich hoffe mal dass man seitens AMDs noch an den Interlagros feilt. 
Denn so werde ich mir sicher keine neuen CPUs für die Faltfarm kaufen. Immerhin sind jetzt mit den 200 € billig CPUs ganze 30k PPD drin.
Und wenn ein Opteron 6128 mit 8x 2GHz in der PPD Leistung einem FX-8150 gleicht, dann ist es wirklich traurig.

Stromsparmaßnahmen wurden im bios/uefi deaktiviert? Den 13k PPD ist wirklich umwerfend wenig...


----------



## Gast20141127 (13. Oktober 2011)

Hi F@H-Members,
ich falte mittlerweile schon einige Zeit per GPU mit,
möchte jetzt aber auch die CPU mitrechnen lassen.
Mit meinem AthlonII X4 wars vorher echt nicht interessant (ca.11h/WU, hab jetzt aber nen X6-1090T)

Bei mir  läuft z.Zt.der 7.1.24(beta) auf Win7-x64 mit dem Fermi-Core 0x15 auf meiner GTX460-1GiB
Ich weiß jetzt nur nicht wie ich den SMP(2?) zu meinem Client dazufügen muss.
Passkey hab ich schon, auch die 10 CPU-WUs sind schon erledigt wegen den Bonus-Points.
(Hab ich früher noch mit dem V6-Systray gerechnet)

Thx a lot.

-Stefan
(-lets cure the sickness-)


EDIT:
@Bumble,
kannst du mir bitte noch mal den Passkey fürs TeamAccount schicken? (per PN) thx!


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (13. Oktober 2011)

es gibtn passkey fürn team acc ? ^^ was bringt der für unteschiede zum eignen key ?


----------



## Bagui (13. Oktober 2011)

Ich glaub des war mal für die eine Faltaktion wo alle unter den Passkey-Daten gefaltet haben um möglichst viele Punkte für den einen gemeinsamen Account zu bekommen


----------



## kubi-1988 (13. Oktober 2011)

gustlegga schrieb:


> Bei mir  läuft z.Zt.der 7.1.24(beta) auf Win7-x64 mit dem Fermi-Core 0x15 auf meiner GTX460-1GiB
> Ich weiß jetzt nur nicht wie ich den SMP(2?) zu meinem Client dazufügen muss.
> Passkey hab ich schon, auch die 10 CPU-WUs sind schon erledigt wegen den Bonus-Points.
> (Hab ich früher noch mit dem V6-Systray gerechnet)


Beim 7er Client musst du nur unter Configure/Slots über Add einen SMP-Slot hinzufügen.



Mr.Ultimo schrieb:


> es gibtn passkey fürn team acc ? ^^ was bringt der für unteschiede zum eignen key ?


Die Punkte werden nicht dir gutgeschrieben sondern dem Teamaaccount.


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Oktober 2011)

kubi-1988 schrieb:


> Die Punkte werden nicht dir gutgeschrieben sondern dem Teamaaccount.


 
Absolut richtig
Es ist damit zu rechnen, dass es bald wieder mal einen Anlauf für eine "Massenfalterei" geben wird


----------



## benjasso (13. Oktober 2011)

Hi Leute,

mein Rechner hat heute früh eine WU fertig gefaltet und auch nach mehreren Anläufen gesendet:


Spoiler



[09:17:33] + Attempting to send results [October 13 09:17:33 UTC] 
[09:17:33] - Connecting to assignment server 
[09:17:36] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server 
[09:17:36] + Could not connect to Work Server (results) 
[09:17:36]     (128.143.199.97:8080) 
[09:17:36] + Retrying using alternative port 
[09:17:43] - Successful: assigned to (128.143.199.96). 
[09:17:43] + News From Folding@Home: Welcome to Folding@Home 
[09:17:43] Loaded queue successfully. 
[09:17:56] + Closed connections 
[09:17:56]  
[09:17:56] + Processing work unit 
[09:17:56] Core required: FahCore_a3.exe 
[09:17:56] Core found. 
[09:17:56] Working on queue slot 00 [October 13 09:17:56 UTC] 
[09:17:56] + Working ... 
[09:17:56]  
[09:17:56] *------------------------------* 
[09:17:56] Folding@Home Gromacs SMP Core 
[09:17:56] Version 2.27 (Dec. 15, 2010) 
[09:17:56]  
[09:17:56] Preparing to commence simulation 
[09:17:56] - Looking at optimizations... 
[09:17:56] - Created dyn 
[09:17:56] - Files status OK 
[09:17:56] - Expanded 1772001 -> 1966916 (decompressed 110.9 percent) 
[09:17:56] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=1772001 data_size=1966916, decompressed_data_size=1966916 diff=0 
[09:17:56] - Digital signature verified 
[09:17:56]  
[09:17:56] Project: 7146 (Run 0, Clone 13, Gen 329) 
[09:17:56]  
[09:17:56] Assembly optimizations on if available. 
[09:17:56] Entering M.D. 
[09:18:02] Mapping NT from 4 to 4  
[09:18:02] Completed 0 out of 500000 steps  (0%) 
[09:20:46] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server 
[09:20:46] + Could not connect to Work Server (results) 
[09:20:46]     (128.143.199.97:80) 
[09:20:46] - Error: Could not transmit unit 09 (completed October 13) to work server. 


[09:20:46] + Attempting to send results [October 13 09:20:46 UTC] 
[09:22:29] Completed 5000 out of 500000 steps  (1%) 
[09:25:54] + Results successfully sent 
[09:25:54] Thank you for your contribution to Folding@Home. 
[09:25:54] + Number of Units Completed: 9 

[09:25:54]   Successfully sent unit 09 to Collection server.



Leider hab ich bis jetzt, obwohl es ja seit 11:25 unserer Zeit übertragen sein sollte, keine Punkte dafür bekommen. Kann man da noch irgendwas machen?

PS: bei den Stats steht der Server(128.143.199.97) als full / reject


----------



## Thosch (13. Oktober 2011)

Jooaarr ... Gutschriften dauern ...  ... nen halben Tag würde ich mal einrechnen bis sich das aktualisiert.


----------



## T0M@0 (13. Oktober 2011)

Folding@Home Stats und PPD vergleich

habe die "inoffiziellen" Werte des Bullis mal eingetragen... sieht echt sch****e aus 

PPD je Watt geht sogar noch (im vergleich zum x6) aber PPD je Thread ist extrem übel... (und die ppd an sich XD)


----------



## Wolvie (13. Oktober 2011)

Traut sich keiner von uns nen Bulli zu kaufen und beim falten zu testen wies scheint .... verständlich xD

Heute kam mein 1600er Ram
Im Vergleich zum 1333er hab ich bei BIG's nen Anstieg von 34:24 auf 35:18 TPF ... sollte mit schnellerem RAM die TPF nicht senken? 
Versuch wars wert... Kann ihn ja wieder zurück schicken.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (13. Oktober 2011)

Wolvie schrieb:


> Traut sich keiner von uns nen Bulli zu kaufen und beim falten zu testen wies scheint .... verständlich xD



nächsten Monat sollen die PC's im Ing.-Büro meines Vaters aufgerüstet werden. Vllt lässt sich was drehen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Oktober 2011)

@Wolvie: Selbst wen ich einen BD kaufen wollte, mein Hardware-Dealer sagt ein vorraussichtlichen Liefertermin von Ende November! 
Die anderen Händler schweigen diesbezüglich komplett aus.


----------



## Wolvie (13. Oktober 2011)

Über die Verfügbarkeit war mir bis dato nichts bekannt...
Ende Nov. ? Sprich, dann wenn SB E kommt? ...


----------



## T0M@0 (13. Oktober 2011)

Wolvie schrieb:


> Traut sich keiner von uns nen Bulli zu kaufen und beim falten zu testen wies scheint .... verständlich xD
> 
> Heute kam mein 1600er Ram
> Im Vergleich zum 1333er hab ich bei BIG's nen Anstieg von 34:24 auf 35:18 TPF ... sollte mit schnellerem RAM die TPF nicht senken?
> Versuch wars wert... Kann ihn ja wieder zurück schicken.


 
Also bei den PPD trau ich es mir nicht den zu kaufen XD

@RAM: das es durch schnelleren ram nicht besser wird war ja vorher schon klar


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (13. Oktober 2011)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Also bei den PPD trau ich es mir nicht den zu kaufen XD
> 
> @RAM: das es durch schnelleren ram nicht besser wird war ja vorher schon klar


 
naja mit 1866ger ram und relatiov scharfen latenzen bin ich ja bei weniger takt häufig schneller als andere bei bigs mit meinem i7 2600k, deshalb bringen tut es wohl schon was, man muss wohl nur alles im auge haben, nicht nur takt

mfg


----------



## Wolvie (13. Oktober 2011)

Meint ihr also, das es nicht auf den Takt, sondern auf die Latenz ankommt? 
Damit will ich eg nicht rumspielen.. 
Bzw: Wenn mehr Takt = weniger PPD <-> weniger Takt = mehr PPD?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Oktober 2011)

Auweia: mein SU2300 hat sich ne P10127 gezogen, 8'381Punkte bei einer TPF von 2:43:23 ergibt für die ganze WU eine Faltzeit von über 11 Tagen! 
Immerhin hat er zur Deadline ~3,5Tage Reserve.


----------



## Schmicki (13. Oktober 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Auweia: mein SU2300 hat sich ne P10127 gezogen...



Japp, so eine sch...öne WU hatte ich auch schon gehabt. Du musst in deinem Client die "advmethods" ausmachen, dann bekommst du so eine dicke WU nicht mehr!


----------



## mihapiha (14. Oktober 2011)

Meine letzten zwei SMP2 WUs (P2684 und P6900) wurden zwar hoch geladen aber ich bekomme keine Punkte mehr. 
Bin ich der einzige mit Bigadv-WUs der Probleme hat? Sind zusammen circa 140 - 150k Punkte die mir abgehen für gestern...


----------



## Bumblebee (14. Oktober 2011)

mihapiha schrieb:


> Meine letzten zwei SMP2 WUs (P2684 und P6900) wurden zwar hoch geladen aber ich bekomme keine Punkte mehr.
> Bin ich der einzige mit Bigadv-WUs der Probleme hat? Sind zusammen circa 140 - 150k Punkte die mir abgehen für gestern...


 
Nein, habe in letzter Zeit keine Probleme damit

Die waren innerhalb der "preferred" - oder?
Waren es gar keine Punkte oder bloss (massiv) zu wenige?
Team-Name und -Nummer stimmen?
10 SMP's wurden "vorgefaltet"?
Passkey stimmt und ist eingetragen?

... Mehr fällt mir gerade nicht ein (ist ja auch noch früh am Morgen  )


----------



## mihapiha (14. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe die letzten 40 oder 50 SPM WUs normal falten können.
20 in den letzten paar Wochen. Also ich habe an den Einstellungen nichts verändert.
Also stimmt von da her alles. Ich habe gar keine Punkte erhalten. Die P2684 WU war so um die 85k Punkte wert, als sie gestern am Nachmittag fertig gestellt wurde, und ich habe seither circa 40% der neuen auch fertig gefaltet. Die P6900 WU ist circa 62k Punkte Wert, und wurde vor circa 4 Stunden fertig gestellt. Zur Zeit faltet meine Faltfarm an einer neuen P6900 WU und ist zu 8% fertig. 

Ich habe also keinen Punkt und meines Wissens auch keine WU bekommen.   

Ich weiß leider nicht was los sein könnte. Deswegen wollte ich fragen ob sonst irgendwer Probleme hatte mit den SMP WUs...


----------



## T0M@0 (14. Oktober 2011)

Im LOG ist auch zu sehen, dass die WU erfolgreich gesendet wurde?


----------



## mihapiha (14. Oktober 2011)

Bei der P2684er war ich anwesend als es gesendet wurde, weil ich gewartet habe um den SMP Klienten dann abzubrechen. Als die neue WU begann und ich nachlesen konnte, das alles passt, habe ich abgebrochen. Die P6900 WU habe ich gerade gesehen, dass das Senden kommen sollte, es aber nicht geschah, da Windows aufgrund eines Updates den PC neu startete. Das erklärt zumindest die fehlenden 62k...


----------



## Manicmanuel (14. Oktober 2011)

Hätte da auch eine kleine Frage:

i5 2300 4x2,8 + win7 + GTX 550ti + 4GB RAM

was sollte drauf zum falten? 

v7 ? (ich will gern cpu und gpu arbeiten lassen.


----------



## Malkolm (14. Oktober 2011)

Manicmanuel schrieb:


> Hätte da auch eine kleine Frage:
> 
> i5 2300 4x2,8 + win7 + GTX 550ti + 4GB RAM
> 
> ...



V7, wenn du ein mehr oder weniger schönes Kontrollfenster für alles haben möchtest, mit der bequemen Möglichkeit alles mit einem Klick zu pausieren/beenden/weiterfalten lassen zu können.

 Du kannst aber auch bedenkenlos die derzeit aktuellen V6er/GPU3er Clients nutzen und sie via Kommandozeilenparameter (wie im Tutorial beschrieben) starten.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (14. Oktober 2011)

Natürlich muss mein Rechner am Abend freezen wo ich nicht zu Hause bin sondern bei meiner Freundin -.-


----------



## mattinator (14. Oktober 2011)

Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> sondern bei meiner Freundin -.-



Der wird doch wohl nicht eifersüchtig sein ?


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (14. Oktober 2011)

mattinator schrieb:


> Der wird doch wohl nicht eifersüchtig sein ?



Kann gut sein, mein Smartphone hat auch immer zu zicken begonnen wenn ich bei ihr war, inzwischen zwar nicht mehr aber am Anfang war das fast reproduzierbar


----------



## Wolvie (14. Oktober 2011)

Apropo zicken machen...

Heut Nacht um 1.00 ist mir ne BIG abgeschmiert.. 93%.. lohnt sich  wäre um 5.00 fertig gewesen 
Dem nicht genug: Heute morgen um 8 alles kontrolliert, wollte der ganze Falter nicht mehr tun was er soll...


----------



## Schmidde (14. Oktober 2011)

Heute Nacht ist mein Rechner ebenfalls abgeschmiert 
Entweder durch OC oder durch ein Windoof Update (bekam gerade beim Hochfahren die Meldung das neue Updates installiert wurden)


----------



## Bumblebee (14. Oktober 2011)

Schmidde schrieb:


> Heute Nacht ist mein Rechner ebenfalls abgeschmiert
> Entweder durch OC oder durch ein Windoof Update (bekam gerade beim Hochfahren die Meldung das neue Updates installiert wurden)


 
*VOLL*-Automatische Updates plus folding verträgt sich (immer noch) nicht
Um Probleme zu vermeiden sollte man die "Regeln" leicht abändern auf: "Updates herunterladen, aber Installation manuell durchführen"


----------



## Schmidde (14. Oktober 2011)

Hab ich auch gleich gemacht.
Normalerweise stelle ich die Autom. Updates auch gleich nach der Windowsinstallation aus, die können auch unter "normalen Umständen" nervig sein. 
Muss ich dieses mal wohl vergessen haben


----------



## nichtraucher91 (14. Oktober 2011)

*hey Leute ich brauch mal eure Hilfe*

Gibt es ein "F@H-USB Stick" samt OS? 
Geht um ein i3-350M und eine GF M310.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (14. Oktober 2011)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> *hey Leute ich brauch mal eure Hilfe*
> 
> Gibt es ein "F@H-USB Stick" samt OS?
> Geht um ein i3-350M und eine GF M310.


 Hab es nie probiert aber hier scheint es sowas zu geben :Folding@Home Diskless Programs


----------



## nichtraucher91 (14. Oktober 2011)

ich bekomms irgendwie nicht gepacken... Entweder sind alle drei USB-Sticks nicht Boo-abr oder ich mach was falsch... 



> From a command prompt run "syslinux <device>" where <device>  is the device or drive letter of the USB stick, e.g. "syslinux X:" for  Windows...



Wenn ich in "ausführen" "syslinux F:" eingebe bekomme ich lediglich eine Fehlermeldung, dass syslinux nicht gefunden werden konnte....


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (14. Oktober 2011)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Wenn ich in "ausführen" "syslinux F:" eingebe bekomme ich lediglich eine Fehlermeldung, dass syslinux nicht gefunden werden konnte....


 Du musst in der Kommandozeile ("Command promt"-> Auführen-> cmd) dorthin navigieren wo du syslinux gedownloaded hast und des dann ausführen.
Also z.B. "C:\syslinux.exe F:".

Wenn es das nicht war habe ich keine Ahnung was der Fehler ist


----------



## nichtraucher91 (14. Oktober 2011)

jo jetzt hats funktioniert nur kommt jetzt das nähste Problem. WLAN... langsam hab ich kein Bock mehr...


----------



## Schmicki (14. Oktober 2011)

@nichtraucher91

*Nicht aufgeben!* Der Aufwand lohnt sich! Ich konnte es auch nicht lassen und habe mir gestern Ubuntu auf einen USB-Stick installiert. Mit meinem i7 920@3,2 GHz habe ich es dann ausprobiert: Ubuntu | P6069 | TPF 3:13 | 16000 PPD. Unter Vista hat die gleiche WU 4000 PPD weniger gebracht!  Werde morgen noch ein paar WUs durchjagen. Mal sehen, ob der Unterschied auch bei anderen WUs so hoch ausfällt.


----------



## Bumblebee (14. Oktober 2011)

Werd ich ev. dann auch mal testweise... möglicherweise... mal sehen
Erstmal ins Bett - muss morgen gaaaanz früh raus
Fliege nach Birmingham, Kongress - ihr hört dann Montag wieder von mir
Bleibt solange sauber und *faltet *was das Zeug hält


----------



## naluwams (14. Oktober 2011)

@bumblebee
 Viel Spaß dann. Falt auch schön weiter.

Wie ist das mit deem USB-Stick? Heist das, dass wenn man denn Stick in den PC steckt und der dann faltet?


----------



## Wolvie (14. Oktober 2011)

Wollte auch übers WE mal linux testen... hat uns jetz doch das Linux-Fieber gepackt?


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (14. Oktober 2011)

ok jetzt wo alle loslegen: ich werfe meine big wu linux version mit avx kernel wieder an am we, und liefer fein big wu ppd werte für einen 4,5ghz getakteten 2600k^^

vmware workstation 8 ist auch gut nen stück schneller als 7 also auch von der seite ein perfomance plus

mfg


----------



## der_yappi (14. Oktober 2011)

Hat eig. schon jmd hier einen XEON-E1230 getestet / im (Falt-) System?


----------



## Schmicki (14. Oktober 2011)

naluwams schrieb:


> Wie ist das mit deem USB-Stick? Heist das, dass wenn man denn Stick in den PC steckt und der dann faltet?



Genau so ist es! Dadurch wird am Hauptsystem nichts verändert. Alles läuft über den USB-Stick! Ideal zum testen. Ich habe z.B. Ubuntu nach dieser Anleitung installiert.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Oktober 2011)

Hab ein paar Fragen zum Linux-USB-Stick:
1. Wie gross muss der USB-Stick sein?
2. Ist der Faltklient eingerichtet oder muss man das noch?
2a. Sofern der Client nich eingerichtet ist, wie richte ich ihn ein? (Bin absoluter Linuxneuling )
3. Wieviele Kerne/Threads werden unterstützt?


----------



## Schmicki (14. Oktober 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Hab ein paar Fragen zum Linux-USB-Stick:
> 1. Wie gross muss der USB-Stick sein?
> 2. Ist der Faltklient eingerichtet oder muss man das noch?
> 2a. Sofern der Client nich eingerichtet ist, wie richte ich ihn ein? (Bin absoluter Linuxneuling )
> 3. Wieviele Kerne/Threads werden unterstützt?



Bezogen auf meine Fummelei:
1. Der USB-Stick sollte mind. 1 GB groß sein.
2. Ich habe das normale Ubuntu genommen und danach den 6er Client von Stanford eingerichtet. Man kann aber auch den neuen V7 benutzen.
2a. Siehe die Installationsanleitung von Stanford für den 6er Client. Da kopiert man sich halt die komischen Linux-Befehle raus und schon kann das Falten losgehen. 
3. Öhm, wieviel Kerne kann eine Linux-Distri verwalten? Ich weiss es nicht.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Oktober 2011)

Schmicki schrieb:


> 3. Öhm, wieviel Kerne kann eine Linux-Distri verwalten? Ich weiss es nicht.


Bezogen auf diesen Download und Googel Übersetzung scheint das maximum bei 8 zu liegen, aber das wäre mir für einen bestimmten Test zu wenig.


----------



## T0M@0 (14. Oktober 2011)

Linux kann deutlich mehr als 8 Kerne verwalten! Ist ja nicht um sonst das bessere Server BS!


----------



## mattinator (14. Oktober 2011)

Schmicki schrieb:


> 3. Öhm, wieviel Kerne kann eine Linux-Distri verwalten? Ich weiss es nicht.


 
Meines Wissens nutzt der Linux-Kernel alle vorhandenen physischen und virtuellen Kerne. Habe schon Dual-Sockel-Server mit Linux und 16 Threads (2 x Quad Xeon mit HT) gesehen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Oktober 2011)

Gibt es denn irgendwo komplette eingerichtete USB-Sticks-Download´s, die man nur noch auf den Stick kopieren muss?

@TOM@0: Wär doch was für den Download-Bereich unserer Team-Seite. 

@mattinator: In einem anderem Forum hab ich schon Faltkisten mit 48 Threads gesehen (4XOpteron 6168).


----------



## T0M@0 (14. Oktober 2011)

Je nach distri sind es ca. 256 Kerne 

Edit: meinst du Linux als download?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Oktober 2011)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Edit: meinst du Linux als download?


Komlett eingerichteter Linux-USB-Stick-ISO.


----------



## Schmicki (14. Oktober 2011)

@A.Meier-PS3, du meinst wohl:

Komplett eingerichteter *Falt*-Linux-USB-Stick-ISO. 

Edit:


----------



## T0M@0 (14. Oktober 2011)

OK, wenn es einer von euch fertig macht, dann biete ich das gerne als DL an 

(würde ich natürlich gerne selber machen, aber ich kann meinen PC ja nicht einfach neustarten und linux installieren, da die Seite dann down ist )


----------



## nichtraucher91 (14. Oktober 2011)

Danke Schmicki!
Ich werd morgen mal inner uni die iso laden (mit dsl light is mir das zu blöd!) und mich an dem USB Stick versuchen.


----------



## acer86 (14. Oktober 2011)

hab gerade auch mal etwas rumprobiert mit Linux 

hab 11.04 64bit auf ein 8GB stick install. und gestartet, danach FaH V7 für linux 64bit heruntergeladen und Inst. nur leider lässt es sich nicht starten, es passiert einfach garnix.

werd es morgen mal weiter probieren, 

mal zwei fragen dazu, wie bekomme ich Nvidia Treiber installiert, hab schon die passenden Treiber von Nvidia geladen ist ein ca. 54MB große .run datei??????

wäre es mit den FaH V7. möglich unter linux SMP und GPU zu Falten?


----------



## kubi-1988 (15. Oktober 2011)

Das sich nichts tut kann ich nicht bestätigen. Der Client läuft bei mir sowohl unter Ubuntu (in einer VM) 11.04 32 bit als auch 11.04 64 bit. Nur startet FAHControl nicht und ich kann den Client nicht konfigurieren und steuern. Aber er läuft und verursacht ~90% CPU-Last.
Übrigens sagt Ubuntu auch es wäre Paket schlechter Qualität, leider kann ich das so bestätigen.

Hm probiere mal den Treiber über das Ubuntu Software-Center zu installieren. (Rechtsklick auf die Datei und dann mit dem Ubuntu Software-Center öffnen.)

SMP und GPU gleichzeitig sollten über Wine möglich sein. Ich bezweifele allerdings , dass dabei mehr PPD als unter Windows dabei raus kommen.
Da wäre es vllt. besser den SMP unter Linux in einer VM falten zulassen und die GPU nativ unter Windows.


----------



## Schmicki (15. Oktober 2011)

Eine native Linux-Umgebung bietet sich in erster Linie an die reinen SMP- oder BIG-Falter. Da doch viele von Problemen beim Falten mit der GPU unter Linux berichten. Wenn man CPU und GPU einsetzen will dann sollte man Linux in einer VM unter Windoof laufen lassen.

Da ich noch totaler Linux-Anfänger bin, ist für mich auch jeder Schritt Neuland. Ich teste noch etwas aus und werde dann meinen BIG-Falter auf natives Linux umstellen. Dabei gefällt mir Ubuntu ganz gut, da die Bedienoberfläche ansprechend ist. Zudem sind schon viele nützliche Programme enthalten, um den PC nebenbei noch für andere Anwendungen zu benutzen. 

Es gibt auch fertige Falt-Distributionen. Da muss jeder selber seinen Weg finden, wie man mit Linux warm wird.
Haben wir denn keinen Linux-Experten unter uns? Das schreit doch nach einem [HowTo].  The Master of MORARE?


----------



## Wolvie (15. Oktober 2011)

Hab heute leider keine Zeit sonst würd ich "mitlinuxen" 
Aber vll gibts bis morgen ja ein fertiges Linux-USB-Stick-ISO


----------



## T0M@0 (15. Oktober 2011)

keine ahnung warum ihr alle den Falt-Client installieren müsst 

Folding@home - DownloadWinOther

da einfach den SMP für Linux downloaden. Dann mit nem Terminal in den DL Ordner navigieren, die .exe mit -configonly starten, alles einrichten. Dann normal mit den üblichen Parametern losfalten... einfacher gehts gar nicht


----------



## Muschkote (15. Oktober 2011)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Hat eig. schon jmd hier einen XEON-E1230 getestet / im (Falt-) System?


 

Jo ich, hab den Rechner meiner Freundin vor geraumer Zeit umgerüstet. Als Board ein Asus P8H61 + Xeon 1230 und 4GB Ram etwa 300€. Faltet SMP WUs bei 3,3GHz (100MHz durch Turbo) und 1.08V bei etwa 12k - 20k ppd (je nach WU) und 120W "Verbrauch".


----------



## Schmidde (15. Oktober 2011)

Wow, habe mir heute Nacht auch so eine 10217 WU eingefangen 
Bei einer TPF von fast 27min brauch ich jetzt noch 1 1/2 Tage  Allerdings winken dann auch über 20k Punkte.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (15. Oktober 2011)

Also ich hab mit mein USB Stock jetzt "gelinuxed" (wasn Wort!) 
Auf meinem lappy funktioniert er schon mal. 
Leider Zickt Grade der Server bei standort rum und ich komm nich an die Anleitung zum erstellen des smp Klient ran. Ich Versuchs Zuhause dann noch mal.


----------



## T0M@0 (15. Oktober 2011)

Hab doch oben geschrieben wie es geht. Wo hast du denn probleme?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (15. Oktober 2011)

Problem war/ist, dass ich nicht auf die stanford seite komme und nicht mal dein Client runterladen kann. 
Zuhause konnte ich voll zugreifen. Vom Uni-Netz aus komm ich nicht rein. warum auch immer. Ich hab schon an die admin-leitung eine mail geschrieben. ich bin erst gegen 15:30 wieder zu hause, um es weiter zu testen. 
Ich werd dann mal deine Anleitung nutzen.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (15. Oktober 2011)

so ich habs jetyt versucht.
Das kam bei raus>

```
ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ /home/ubuntu/Downloads
bash: /home/ubuntu/Downloads: Is a directory
ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ FAH6.34-Linux64-SMP.exe -configonly
FAH6.34-Linux64-SMP.exe: command not found
ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ /home/ubuntu/Downloads FAH6.34-Linux64-SMP.exe -configonly
bash: /home/ubuntu/Downloads: Is a directory
```

Was mach ich falsch___


----------



## T0M@0 (15. Oktober 2011)

du must mit den befehl CD erst in den DL ordner navigieren, dann "FAH6.34-Linux64-SMP.exe -configonly" ausführen...

also:
cd Downloads
(dann vielleicht noch "ls -l" um zu gucken ob dort die .exe wirklich liegt)

dann:
FAH6.34-Linux64-SMP.exe -configonly


----------



## Schmicki (15. Oktober 2011)

Hmm, komisch. Ich habe mir von dieser Seite diese gepackte Datei runtergeladen. Unter Ubuntu kann man die Datei mit einem Rechtsklick entpacken. Raus kommt die Datei fah6.

Jetzt ein Terminal öffnen und mit _cd "Ordnername"_ in den Ordner mit der Datei fah6 wechseln.

Dann diese zwei Befehle nacheinander ausführen:

```
chmod +x fah6
./fah6 -configonly
```
Dann kann man wie gewohnt den Client einrichten. Zum starten des Clienten z.B. folgendes eingeben (die Argumente je nach belieben setzen):

```
./fah6 -smp -local -verbosity 9
```
Happy folding!


----------



## mattinator (15. Oktober 2011)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> dann:
> FAH6.34-Linux64-SMP.exe -configonly


 
Besser: 





> ./FAH6.34-Linux64-SMP.exe -configonly


In den meisten Linux-Distributionen ist das aktuelle Verzeichnis nicht mit im PATH.


----------



## Schmicki (15. Oktober 2011)

Dann bedeutet also


> ./


Aktuelles Verzeichnis? Cool, was man nicht alles lernt! 

Oha, wir hätten einen eigenen Thread aus dieser Linuxsache machen sollen!


----------



## nichtraucher91 (15. Oktober 2011)

```
ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ cd Downloads
ubuntu@ubuntu:~/Downloads$ ./FAH6.34-Linux64-SMP.exe -configonly
bash: ./FAH6.34-Linux64-SMP.exe: Permission denied
ubuntu@ubuntu:~/Downloads$
```

ohne ./ das selbe....
aber immerhin hab ich jetzt schon mal die tastatur wieder auf de umgestellt


----------



## mattinator (15. Oktober 2011)

Musst vorher noch die Ausführungsrechte setzen:



> cd Downloads
> chmod a+rx ./FAH6.34-Linux64-SMP.exe
> ./FAH6.34-Linux64-SMP.exe -configonly


----------



## nichtraucher91 (15. Oktober 2011)

ich kanns kaum glauben! Es funktioniert. er hat erfolgreich den a3-Core geladen und spielt nun mit einer 6997 rum


----------



## T0M@0 (15. Oktober 2011)

mattinator schrieb:
			
		

> Musst vorher noch die Ausführungsrechte setzen:



Oder er hätte es als root ausgefürt...

Su root


----------



## Knutowskie (15. Oktober 2011)

Jetzt greift ubuntu um sich, sehr schön! Leider kann da meine GPU nich wirklich was reißen. BTW: bitcoin mining läuft ja mit OpenCL, da kann man unter Linux volle hütte die (ATI) GraKa benutzen... Warum bringt NVidia keinen anständigen CUDA Treiber für Linux auf die Reihe?? Dann könnte man ja eigentlich nativ auf ubuntu mit der GPU falten...

Was mir grade tierisch aufn Keks geht:
meine  Zotac GTX 470 AMP! hab ich noch leicht geoced. Lief mit 14k-16k PPD.
jetzt wunder ich mich seid 2 Tagen über ~9000PPD... und was musste ich im msi-arschbrenner sehen? alle taktschieber sind ganz links hingerutscht! BOAH!!! WARUM???

BTW: Mein E6420@ 3,2GHz (ubuntu) macht fast so viele PPD wie mein Q9550 @ stock (win7)... der kleine knackt auf einem Kern gerade eine P7000 mit 1977 PPD... wenn es gut läuft reißt der mit 2 Kernen 4000PPD. mein Quadcore kackt gerade bei 5700 PPD mit SMP2 rum... sollte wohl doch wieder auf 4 einzelne Clients umsteigen, was meint ihr?

Momentan gibt es ja WUs die so richtig stinken...wenig PPD, viel Wärme und nebenbei den PC benutzen is auch nich mehr drin... da ruckelt alles nur so vor sich hin. Wenn man statt 2 Clients 5 hat, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit eine KackWU zu bekommen nicht geringer? Momentan bricht mich das ganz schön an... guckt euch ma meine EOC Stats an... 14kPPD im 24hAVG... das mit 6 CPUs und einer GPU... arm.

Was meint ihr?

edit: hab grad was interessantes zu ANvidia GPU+F@H+ubuntu entdeckt: http://bredsaal.dk/running-the-foldinghome-gpu-client-on-ubuntu-10-10
Werd ich gleich mal mit der 8400GS testen... soll ja CUDA 1.1 unterstützen... wohoooo!


----------



## nichtraucher91 (16. Oktober 2011)

ahhhh grade nach hause gekommen -> Lappy aus. Akku ists nicht gewesen und Stromsparmodi kanns auch nicht sein, da ich die ausgemacht hab. MAN! Wies mich nervt...
Kümmere ich mich nachm Aufstehen drum....


----------



## TEAM_70335 (16. Oktober 2011)

so ich habe meine OC Experimente mit dem i7 920 endgültig ad acta gelegt...fahre mit 2,8 ghz Turbo/Standart einfach am besten..bei 4,0 ghz sind es nur 5 kppd mehr...das ist kein Mehrwert..


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (16. Oktober 2011)

Uhd Rechner wieder down und ich komme wieder stundenlang nicht hin -.-


----------



## Knutowskie (16. Oktober 2011)

Das nervt, ich weiß Leute. Dran bleiben! Für die Wissenschaft!

hat wer die möglichkeit, ne GTS 450 unter ubuntu zu testen?
ich hab oben ja das Tut verlinkt. Sieht vielversprechend aus, jedoch meine 8400GS packts einfach nich. Ich hab noch immer 0%. Irgendwas macht er aber, es existiert ein workordner mit Daten.
Vielleicht geht das ja doch ganz gut. Ich will nämlich ne GTS 450 einbauen in den "ubuntu powerserver" (oder auch Projekt Eisenschwein genannt), wenn sich das halbwegs lohnt.

Meint ihr, dass man die mit nem 350W NT befeuern kann? Oder gibts ne andere Karte, die ich eventuell billig bekomme die man zum Testen mal nehmen könnte, die sich auch lohnt?

Das System wäre:

350W NT, Abit IP35, 4GB RAM, Intel C2D E6420 und momentan die 8400GS... ubuntu 11.04 läuft da drauf. (Vom update auf 11.10 hab ich schlechtes erfahren, beim Kumpel startet der Läppi nicht mehr)

edit: noch was interessantes zu f@h und ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FoldingAtHome


----------



## Gast20141127 (16. Oktober 2011)

Hi Leute,.
habe jetzt gestern meine erste SMP-WU mit dem v7-Client fertiggerechnet, allerdings gehen mir die Bonuspoints ab.
_(Project 7600 - vorgestern geladen - auf 2  Sessions á ~6-7Stunden gerechnet - auf PhenomII X6 1090 - TPF 8:50) _
Die 10 WUs die man für den Bonus braucht hatte ich bereits längst vorher schon mal gerechnet.
Kürzlich hat sich meine Festplatte verabschiedet, und damit war auch meine Mail mit dem Passkey weg.
Neue Platte gekauft, Windows & V7-Client installiert, und neuen Key schicken lassen, aber wie gesagt, die Bonuspoints fehlen.
Muss ich jetzt mit dem neuen Passkey nochmal die 10 WUs rechnen um die Punkte in Zukunft wieder bekommen?

Bin grade echt etwas verwirrt.

Gruß und schönen Sonntag


----------



## TEAM_70335 (16. Oktober 2011)

vermute das wird es sein neuer Passkey neues Glück


----------



## Malkolm (16. Oktober 2011)

wenn du mit einem neuen Passkey faltest, musst du in der Tat neue 10 WUs rechnen, bevor du Bonuspunkte bekommst.

Imho solltest du aber auch deinen alten Passkey wiederbekommen können, indem du deine emailadresse angibst (und dir der key dann nochmal an die emailadresse geschickt wird). Schau mal im Passkey FAQ auf folding.stanford.edu.

EDIT:


> What do I do if I forgot or lost my passkey?
> 
> 
> Go to the passkey web page and fill in the same information as before. You will get another email with your same passkey.
> ...


Gerade selbst nachgeschaut


----------



## Gast20141127 (16. Oktober 2011)

Hm,da ich 2 Mailaddressen habe könnte es sein, dass ich die  falsche angegeben habe als ich mir den Key schicken lassen habe.
Habe jetzt mal beide versucht und bekomme bei jeder nen anderen Key.
Auch bei einem 2. Versuch waren die Keys pro Mailaccount unterschiedlich, aber bei der selben war auch der Key der selbe.
Werde jetzt mal den Passkey von der anderen Mailadresse eingeben, nach der nächsten WU spätestens der übernächsten weiß ich dann wohl mehr.
Hab zwar schon wieder ne neue SMP-WU hier, aber die hat noch nichts gearbeitet, aktuell läuft grade eine GPU auf der GTX460


----------



## kubi-1988 (16. Oktober 2011)

Das du die neue SMP-WU schon runterladen lässt, bevor du sie rechnen lässt, ist aber nicht so gut. Denn für die Bonuspunkte zählt ja nicht die Zeit, welche du zum Rechnen brauchst, sondern die Zeit zw. Download und Upload.
Wenn du den 7er Client verwendest, kannst du es ja wie ich machen. Du setzt beim SMP-Slot next-unit-percentage=100, pause-on-start=true und lässt die alte WU immer mit Finish fertig rechen.
Dann holt er sich erst bei 100 % Fortschritt der alten WU eine neue. Das wird allerdings durch das Finish unterdrückt und wegen des pause-on-start=true startet er den SMP-Client nicht automatisch beim Starten des Clients.


----------



## Gast20141127 (16. Oktober 2011)

kubi-1988 schrieb:


> ...Denn für die Bonuspunkte zählt ja nicht die Zeit, welche du zum Rechnen brauchst, sondern die Zeit zw. Download und Upload.


Das wusste ich tatsächlich nicht.
Ich dachte ausschlaggebend wäre eine möglichst niedrige TPF (der Rechner also möglichst nichts anderes macht)  und dass man halt innerhalb des Timeout bleibt.



kubi-1988 schrieb:


> Wenn du den 7er Client  verwendest, kannst du es ja wie ich machen. Du setzt beim SMP-Slot  next-unit-percentage=100, pause-on-start=true und lässt die alte WU  immer mit Finish fertig rechen.
> Dann holt er sich erst bei 100 %  Fortschritt der alten WU eine neue. Das wird allerdings durch das Finish  unterdrückt und wegen des pause-on-start=true startet er den SMP-Client  nicht automatisch beim Starten des Clients.


 Ich kenne zwar das mit "Finish" aber bei einem Rechner Neustart hat sich der Client das ja nicht gemerkt,
und GPU & SMP haben gleich wieder den Download begonnen bzw losgerechnet. Das hat mich immer schon gestört.
Die Parameter sind echt Klasse; funktioniert 1a bei beiden Slots.
Danke!


----------



## davidof2001 (16. Oktober 2011)

Sowas doofes. Da rechnet sich einer meiner C2D 2einhalb Tage lang Seele aus den Chip und nachdem die WU abgeschlossen ist, gibt es eine Fehlermeldung und alles ist umsonst.


----------



## Wolvie (17. Oktober 2011)

@ davidof2001: dito! Heute morgen beim kontrollieren seh ich, das die BIG bei 83% steht (eg sollte sie schon weiter sein). Was muss ich sehen? Die WU kann nicht weiter gerechnet werden und sollte deshalb zurückgeschickt werden... Seit 3 oder 4 Uhr wurde dann versucht die WU hochzuladen, nur Gott weiß warum mein Falter kein I.Net hat... alle Kabel drin, Router rennt 24/7... keine Ahnung... 2 Tage Arbeit fürn Ar***... 
Jetz habe ich die letzten 5 Tage nahezu keine Punkte bekommen und trotzdem 24/7 Strom verbraucht


----------



## Thosch (17. Oktober 2011)

Wolvie schrieb:


> ...
> Jetz habe ich die letzten 5 Tage nahezu keine Punkte bekommen und trotzdem 24/7 Strom verbraucht


 Das ist wohl so ein Übel was ab und an passiert, habs zumind. schon ab und an mal gehört. Ist extremst ineffizient ... und bedarf der Ursachenforschung.
Hat ne SW den Zugang blockiert ? Router- o. PC-Firewall o.ä. ?


----------



## Wolvie (17. Oktober 2011)

Keine Ahnung...
Der Win FW ist an macht aber keine Probleme wegen Fah (nur beim erstmaligen Verwenden der Cores muss man, wenn überhaupt, zulassen das sie nach außen kommunizieren dürfen), keine automatischen Updates, kein gar nixxx was von alleine angeht und was macht...
Ist mir bis dato auch noch nie passiert, das das Sys ohne Netz da steht...


SOO, Update 18.30:
Gerade kontrolliere ich wieder meine Falter, sehe ich doch glatt das mein GPU-Falter wieder den A3-Core abgeschossen hat... Natürlich nimmt das das ganze System mit und 1 von 2 GPU3 Clients geht mit den Bach runter. Neustart. 
Was ging diesmal kaputt? SMP-WU bei 95% + 2 GPU WU's (86% und die andere ka)
Unterm Strich in den letzen 4-5 Tagen 130 - 150k Punkte verloren gegangen 
Es ist doch einfach nur zum 
Und dabei habe ich NICHTS an den Systemen geändert.........


----------



## Thosch (17. Oktober 2011)

OC ? Ansonsten mal mit ner Sicherheits_CD nach Viren scannen. Gabs auch nicht irgendw. ein Fehlerbericht, vllt. sieht man da was. Treiber die spinnen ? F@H-Cl komplett neu aufsetzen ?
Unstabiles Sys ist immer doof wenn du nicht den Fehler eingrenzen kannst.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Oktober 2011)

@Wolvie: Hört sich vielleicht etwas seltsam an, aber kontrollier mal ob alle Stecker noch sauber in ihren Buchsen sitzten > war bei mir schon zwei mal der Grund für ein unstabiles System.


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Oktober 2011)

So, ich bin zurück aus der Fremde; meine Falter haben alle brav gearbeitet - gut so
Und ihr habt auch doll "geschaufelt"; das Team macht einfach einen *RIESEN*-Spass


----------



## naluwams (17. Oktober 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> So, ich bin zurück aus der Fremde; meine Falter haben alle brav gearbeitet - gut so
> Und ihr habt auch doll "geschaufelt"; das Team macht einfach einen *RIESEN*-Spass



Ich Stimm dir zu das Team macht einen Riesen Spass

Edit: Wilkommen zurück


----------



## Wolvie (17. Oktober 2011)

Thosch schrieb:


> OC ? Ansonsten mal mit ner Sicherheits_CD nach Viren scannen. Gabs auch nicht irgendw. ein Fehlerbericht, vllt. sieht man da was. Treiber die spinnen ? F@H-Cl komplett neu aufsetzen ?
> Unstabiles Sys ist immer doof wenn du nicht den Fehler eingrenzen kannst.


 


A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @Wolvie: Hört sich vielleicht etwas seltsam an, aber kontrollier mal ob alle Stecker noch sauber in ihren Buchsen sitzten > war bei mir schon zwei mal der Grund für ein unstabiles System.



Sind 2 unterschiedliche Systeme. Einmal nur SMP/BIG WU-Falter und einmal SMP/GPU2/GPU3
Ein Sys ist übertaktet (CPU+GPUs) das andere (BIG-Falter) nicht, dafür undervoltet. 

Werde mich morgen mal mit Linux befassen, und eventuell ganz auf Linux umsteigen wenns dann funzt.


----------



## Thosch (18. Oktober 2011)

Moin. Kam heute eben in meinen "Faltraum", kalt in der Hütte. Da schwarmte es mir schon, Knecht hat nicht voll gearbeitet. Der GPU-Cl hatte sich für eine noch unbekannte Zeitspanne einfach frei genommen.    Gestern abend befor ich auf die Strohmatte gekrochen bin lief er noch mit kompletter "Ausstattung". ...  ... Wer weiß was der Cl wieder hatte ...   ... Mimose ...


----------



## Knutowskie (18. Oktober 2011)

jetzt gehts auch bei mir wieder besser Vorwärts. CPU is wieder auf 3,2GHz geOCed und die GPU rennt wieder ordentlich.

kann man eigentlich einem siglecore client verbieten den alten 78er Core zu nutzen? Da wirft der E6420 nur lächerliche 400 PPD ab. Zusammen. Mit dem A4er komm ich auf 4000PPD... maaaan!


----------



## Wolvie (18. Oktober 2011)

Hey Leute, 
hab mir jetz Ubuntu (11.10, 64bit) aufn usb stick gemacht, läd auch alles und finde mich auf dem "desktop" eg gut zurecht, ist ja sehr ähnlich wie windows aufgebaut. so. 
nur: wie zum geier krieg ich jetz das sys zum falten? ich hab schon den smp 6.34 client für linux von der standford seite gezogen. nur an der installation scheiterts...
hilfe!
danke!

EDIT: es faltet... irgentwie...


----------



## Knutowskie (19. Oktober 2011)

Im Prinzip isses fast genauso wie unter Windows. Nur ist die console anders. Gerade CPU und SMP is doch echt gleich wie unter win. Machs auf dem Terminal.

https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FoldingAtHome

edit: ALTER: 18.10.11   27,976 PPD   9 WUs


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (19. Oktober 2011)

Mein Q6600 hat sich gerade eine 10130er WU gezogen und leidet...knapp 25 Minuten TPF und weniger als die Hälfte der normalen PPD -.-
Warum verwenden die solche Pseudo-BigWUs?


----------



## mattinator (19. Oktober 2011)

Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> Warum verwenden die solche Pseudo-BigWUs?


 
Um ungeduldige "Falter" zu ärgern.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (19. Oktober 2011)

mattinator schrieb:


> Um ungeduldige "Falter" zu ärgern.


Normalerweise würde ich solche WUs sofort löschen , schon alleine aus Protest , aber ich hab es leider zu spät gesehen ^^


----------



## mattinator (19. Oktober 2011)

Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> Normalerweise würde ich solche WUs sofort löschen , schon alleine aus Protest


 
Schäm Dich. Müssen auch gefaltet werden.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (19. Oktober 2011)

mattinator schrieb:


> Schäm Dich. Müssen auch gefaltet werden.


Natürlich , aber bitte von Leuten die mehr Rechenleistung haben und nicht eine halbe Ewigkeit dranhängen um quasi keine Punkte dafür zu bekommen.
Immerhin mache ich das freiwillig , also nehme ich mir das Recht raus nur das zu machen was ich auch machen will


----------



## T0M@0 (19. Oktober 2011)

Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> Mein Q6600 hat sich gerade eine 10130er WU gezogen und leidet...knapp 25 Minuten TPF und weniger als die Hälfte der normalen PPD -.-
> Warum verwenden die solche Pseudo-BigWUs?


 
ich hatte in der nacht die WU's 10128 bis 10134.

Sind Alle mit EUE abgebrochen (insgesamt 24 Faild WU's.... Schon wieder) 

Haben die höheren "verbrauch", oder sind die dinger einfach nur instabil?

Hatte die selbe sch****e vor ner Woche oder so schonmal


----------



## Wolvie (19. Oktober 2011)

@T0m@0: Machste wieder WU's kaputt?  Frustrierend... 

Wie bekomm ich den FAHControl/FAHClient auf Linux installiert? Ich bin dafür zu doof...


----------



## kubi-1988 (19. Oktober 2011)

Was hast du den für Distribution laufen? Bei Ubuntu lädst du einfach das passende Paket und lässt es mit dem Ubuntu-Paketmanager installieren oder so ähnlich.


----------



## Wolvie (19. Oktober 2011)

Ubuntu 11.10, 64bit werkelt da...
Habe auch schon den FAHClient runtergeladen, aber i.wie ... hab so das Bauchgefühl wie wenn die Ubuntu-Version und der FAHClient sich nicht vertragen

Gibt es eg Empfehlungen was Falt-Distributionen angeht, oder ist das egal?


----------



## T0M@0 (19. Oktober 2011)

ich kann dir sagen wie du den v6 SMP2 unter linux nutzt, wenn dir das reichen würde...

@Wolvie: Ja ich mach die WU's kaputt. Grund: Ich kann es nicht zulassen, dass andere so einen mist falten müssen! XD

Linux SMP2 v6 Hau ZU:

http://folding.stanford.edu/English/DownloadWinOther

SMP Client für Linux downloaden

Root-Terminal öffnen (wenn nur normales Terminal: chmod a+rx ./FAH6.34-Linux64-SMP.exe)
cd Downloads
./FAH6.34-Linux64-SMP.exe -configonly
./FAH6.34-Linux64-SMP.exe -smp -bigadv -local -verbosity 9


----------



## Wolvie (19. Oktober 2011)

Ich hätte gern einfach nur nen i.ein Prog, mit dem man die Falterei starten bzw anhalten kann + diverse PPD, TPF Übersichten usw...
Aber so zum falten reicht der V6 ja eigentlich auch.


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (19. Oktober 2011)

Du kannst auch auch hfm unter ubuntu laufen lassen dann haste auch ppd, tpf etc. ([Ubuntu] Installing HFM.net in Ubuntu 10.10 - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net)

Edit: Also bis sich jemand findet der nen richtiges, allumfassendes Linux-Tutorial, am besten inklusive Wine-GPU-Folding, schreibt könnten wir doch zu mindestens schon mal nen Sticky mit Links auf als funktionierend-befundenen Tutorials aufmachen, das würde glaube ich schon vielen helfen.


----------



## Malkolm (19. Oktober 2011)

Man kann sich doch auch einfach den V7-Client auf Linux installieren, dieser bietet zumindest schoneinmal ein-/ausschalten per Knopf 
Und GPU-Folding via Wine ist nicht so prall


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (19. Oktober 2011)

Allerdings läuft der viewer auch nur auf Ubuntu bis 10.10


----------



## Knutowskie (20. Oktober 2011)

@ hardware_fanatiker: ich hatte 2-3 Seiten vorher ein Tut verlinkt, womit das GPU folding mit NVidiakarten eigentlich gehen muss. Gerne nochmal für dich: Running the Folding@Home GPU client on Ubuntu 10.10
Habs auf Ubuntu 11.04 getestet, läuft. Sollte auch auf 11.10 gehen. Mit ATI Karten hab ich keinen Plan.

@ Malkolm: hast du Vergleichswerte zwischen Win und Ubuntu? 

Ich versuche grad da einen USB Stick zu bauen, zum testen. Jedoch eignet sich der normale Live-ISO-Stick, den man mit der Anleitung von ubuntu.com basteln kann nicht sonderlich.
Ich suche gerade ne Möglichkeit, das Ubuntu mit dem Stick weitestgehend aus dem RAM zu starten. Mal sehen ob und wann das was wird.


----------



## Schmicki (20. Oktober 2011)

Knutowskie schrieb:


> Ich suche gerade ne Möglichkeit, das Ubuntu mit dem Stick weitestgehend aus dem RAM zu starten. Mal sehen ob und wann das was wird.


 
Wie wäre es hiermit: http://www.linuxliveusb.com/

Damit habe ich mir Ubuntu auf den Stick gebastelt und vorallem ist die Installation persistent.


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (20. Oktober 2011)

@Knutowskie ja kenne ich auch schon hat bei mir auch funktionierd, aber unter sehr starken smp einbußen, aber ich weiss nicht ob effizienter war als windows.


----------



## Thosch (20. Oktober 2011)

Mahlzeit.
Konnte jetzt erst wieder den Falter kontrollieren ...    Habe am 18.10. eine 6041er WU bekommen. "Geiles Teil" ... TFP v. ü.26min ...


----------



## sc59 (20. Oktober 2011)

servus,
heute hatt der nette herr von DHL an der tür geläutet und brachte mir eine GTX570/DC2 von Asus.
Eingebaut.Rechner an.GPU falten anschmeißen.
und es macht ppppppppffffffffffffffffffffiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiintz.
so ein .
kann aber sagen sie macht laut HFM.net ca.16000 ppd .(minimal an der schraube gedreht)
ach ja "bildlauf" beim surfen sehr eingeschränkt.(auch ohne schraube)
greetz an alle FALTER


----------



## Thosch (21. Oktober 2011)

Moin.
Also das mit dem "Bildlauf" hab ich bei mir nicht. Hab aber auch "nur" ne 560Ti ... auch Flash o. Videos laufen ohne Probs. Ist sicher ne Frage der Prioritäten.


----------



## Timmy99 (21. Oktober 2011)

Bei mir ist der "Bildlauf" auch beinahe uneingeschränkt. Ab und zu mal kleine Verzögerungen, die aber nicht stören. Flash etc läuft auch wie es soll. Prioritäten sind auf Slighty Higher gesetzt, bei GPU und SMP (v7).
Wenn man aber unten in der Taskbar auf ein Icon klickt, und dann die Minivorschau angzeigt wird, ruckelt es doch merklich. Auch wenn Firefox einen Download beendet, und unten rechts "Downloads abgeschlossen" hochfährt, ist der PC kaum benutzbar, solange das Fenster unten in Bewegung ist.
Bei zockereien wie Starcraft, Anno, Minecraft halbiert sich in den allermeisten Fällen die FPS Zahl. Spielbar sind die meisten Titel dann aber immernoch.


----------



## sc59 (21. Oktober 2011)

Wu´s wurden heute morgen fertiggefaltet und es ist kein bildruckel mehr vorhanden gewesen.
Spulenpfeifen hatt sich auch verbessert. 
Ich glaub mal dran das sich das baby jetzt wohl fühlt in seinem neuen käfig


----------



## oldDirty (21. Oktober 2011)

Boa Hilfe, ich suche den Link mit ppd Vergleichswerten der GPU und CPU, gestern habe ich ihn noch irgendwo gesehen...


----------



## Wolvie (21. Oktober 2011)

Meinst du Folding@Home Stats und PPD vergleich ?


----------



## oldDirty (21. Oktober 2011)

Ja genau, danke.


----------



## Timmy99 (21. Oktober 2011)

Die PS3 WU Server scheinen offline zu sein. Seit ~15 Uhr kommt die Meldung:

"Server besetzt.
Versuchen Sie es erneut in00h:35m:39s
(0x8071053d)"


----------



## nichtraucher91 (21. Oktober 2011)

EVGA bringt Nachfolger des SR2 heraus - Multi-CPU-Platine für Sandy-Bridge-E - mainboard, evga

wer wird's testen?


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Oktober 2011)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> EVGA bringt Nachfolger des SR2 heraus - Multi-CPU-Platine für Sandy-Bridge-E - mainboard, evga
> 
> wer wird's testen?



Oh haua-haua - ein Mörderteil...


----------



## Knutowskie (21. Oktober 2011)

aaalter, das EVGA Board ist ja mal wieder total das Endgegnerteil!!!! BOAH


----------



## nfsgame (21. Oktober 2011)

Findet sich bestimmt ne Möglichkeit... .


----------



## oldDirty (21. Oktober 2011)

Leute ich bin total genervt!
Die Karte fiept jetzt unter F@h, wieder mal. Das Dilemma hat ich schon mal mit einer 285.
Anfangs war es noch nicht vorhanden, mittlerweile leider hörbar. 
Einzige Möglichkeit da weiter zu crunchen ist während meiner Abwesenheit. Habe fast alle Boinc Cuda Projekte schon getestet, da gibt es das Problem nicht. Sind eure Karten unproblematisch oder ignoriert ihr das?
Der Rechner ist nämlich ansonsten recht leise, da fällt das sirren extrem unangenehm auf,auch wenn es nur leise ist, aber die Tonlage.


----------



## T0M@0 (21. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab 2 GTX460 Von Gigabyte, die Fiepen auch. Ich habe aber einen Takt gefunden wo ich das nicht mehr höre (OCed @830Mhz) bin aber selber ziemlich taub und es stört mich auch nicht sonderlich


----------



## oldDirty (21. Oktober 2011)

^^ ok auch ne Lösung.
Also ich kann zwar weiter crunchen, aber nur zu passenden Zeiten.
Nicht auszudenken was mit mehreren nVidia's hier abgeht.


----------



## Schmidde (22. Oktober 2011)

Also ich hab nur Spulenfiepen wenn ich meine GPU in die Gegend um 700MHz runtertakte


----------



## Knutowskie (22. Oktober 2011)

so isse auch bei meiner gtx 470 und bei meiner gts 250 wars auch so: es gibt taktbereiche, wo man das fiepen garnicht hört. es sind manchmal nur 5 MHz unterschied und das Ding brüllt wie sau. musste testen. Sowas nervt mich auch tierisch...


----------



## oldDirty (22. Oktober 2011)

Ruhe ist bei etwa ~500Mhz. 
Mal was anderes, ich möchte die GPU Auslastung rduzieren. Stelle dazu im aktuellsten V7.1.38 die GPU auf 80% aber das scheint den FahCore gar nicht zu interessieren, rennt immer noch auf 99% trotz Neustart, was mach ich falsch?


----------



## Thosch (22. Oktober 2011)

Moin @ all!
Dieses Spulenfiepen kenne ich nicht, hatte vermtl. Glück kein solches Exemplar zu erwischen. Schau mir aber schon in den Tests an welche GraKa dazu neigt. Wie gesagt meine Gigabyte GTX 560Ti ist davon jedenfalls nicht betroffen.


----------



## kubi-1988 (22. Oktober 2011)

oldDirty schrieb:


> Mal was anderes, ich möchte die GPU Auslastung rduzieren. Stelle dazu im aktuellsten V7.1.38 die GPU auf 80% aber das scheint den FahCore gar nicht zu interessieren, rennt immer noch auf 99% trotz Neustart, was mach ich falsch?



Da die Funktion nicht richtig funktionierte wurde sie vorübergehend deaktiviert. Bei mir mit einer AMD-Karte hatte es glaube ich gar keinen Effekt und bei einigen mit einer Nvidia-Karte hat die GPU-Last dann zw. x und 99% gependelt.


----------



## oldDirty (22. Oktober 2011)

Ja das habe ich auch beobachtet und mich etwas gewundert, nun weiß ich woher diese Drops kamen. Hab den Schieber wieder auf Vollast gestellt.
Alles noch ein bisschen buggy bei Folding. 
Übrigends, so eine GTX460 mit so einem ppd hättet ihr auch gern nä?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (22. Oktober 2011)

Ich steh kurz davor die CPU zukaufen und überlege evtl statt des 2500T den 2600K zunehmen. Nur frag ich mich was das System @stock und mit nutzen der IGP als GraKa aus der Dose zieht und ob ich den so auch die ein oder andere BIG Falten lassen könnte. Oder wäre es dann besser nur SMP zu falten?


----------



## mattinator (22. Oktober 2011)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Ich steh kurz davor die CPU zukaufen und überlege evtl statt des 2500T den 2600K zunehmen.


 
Willst Du nicht lieber auf Ivy Bridge warten, sollte noch effizienter arbeiten.


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Oktober 2011)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Ich steh kurz davor die CPU zukaufen und überlege evtl statt des 2500T den 2600K zunehmen. Nur frag ich mich was das System @stock und mit nutzen der IGP als GraKa aus der Dose zieht und ob ich den so auch die ein oder andere BIG Falten lassen könnte. Oder wäre es dann besser nur SMP zu falten?



Also mit einer 2600K faltet man natürlich *BIG*'s


----------



## T0M@0 (22. Oktober 2011)

Der 2600 macht @stock http://foldingstats.eu/index.php?seite=cpueinzel&cpu=628


----------



## nichtraucher91 (22. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe bereits alles fürs System zusammen, nur die CPU fehlt noch. Und evtl noch ein Gehause. ich kann nicht immer 24/7 Falten. Ab Feb vllt in der eigenen Wohnung, aber ach nur wenn die Stromaufnahme sich in grenzen hält! Darum ist eig auch der 2500t geplant 

@T0M@0
Danke. Daran hab ich gar nicht gedacht^^


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Oktober 2011)

@oldDirty: Ne nicht ganz günstige Lösung wäre die Karte auf WaKü umzubauen. 
Hab alle drei GPU's von mir auf WaKü umgebaut > vom Fiepen hör ich praktisch nichts mehr und die konnten vorher sehr gut fiepen.


----------



## Wolvie (22. Oktober 2011)

@nichtraucher91: 
Ein 2600k Sys zieht, ohne undervolting, ca. 105-110 Watt aus der Dose (mit IGP).
Mit Undervolting kommt man auf ca 90-95 Watt. Je nach CPU auf vll sogar weniger. (Mein Sys läuft mit 88,8 Watt@Stock, PeakLoad)
Durch ausgewählte Komponenten kann man auch einiges sparen. (Bsp. sparsame 2,5" ECO-HDD, Gold-zertifiziertes PSU, keine ODD, ...)


----------



## Malkolm (22. Oktober 2011)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Ich habe bereits alles fürs System zusammen, nur die CPU fehlt noch. Und evtl noch ein Gehause. ich kann nicht immer 24/7 Falten. Ab Feb vllt in der eigenen Wohnung, aber ach nur wenn die Stromaufnahme sich in grenzen hält! Darum ist eig auch der 2500t geplant



Denk aber daran, dass der 2500T mit stark reduziertem Takt läuft (2,3GHz statt 3,3GHz) und du keine Chance hast die CPU über den Multiplikator zu übertakten.
Die SMP-Ausbeute dürfte dabei nicht sehr berauschend sein. Wenn du noch bedenkst, dass du bei der CPU evtl. nur 40 bis 50 Watt sparst (gegenüber der normalen oder K Version), dein restlichen System (vorallem eine eventuelle dGPU im idle-modus) aber weiterhin Strom zieht, bleibt von der 50% Einsparung durch die CPU wohl nur noch 20% Einsparung im gesamten System übrig. Mit anderen Worten: halbe Leistung/Punkte bei nur 20% weniger Verbrauch.

Wenn du ohnehin nur vorhast ab und an zu falten würde ich dir zu einer potenten CPU raten. Von den Stromkosten kommst du damit besser weg bei gleichen PPD (sprich ein 2600K müsste z.B. nur 4h am Tag falten um die gleichen Punkte einzufahren wie ein 2500T in 10h).


----------



## nichtraucher91 (22. Oktober 2011)

mhh doch es kommt auf die Stromkosten an, als Student (ohne Bafög) ist man da ziemlich angearscht. 
Zweite Punkt ist der Preis. Ein 2500T kostet etwa 180€ ein 2600K etwa 260€. 
Und zu guter Letzt kommt noch der Punkt der Geräuschemission hinzu. 
Der Logische Verstand sag also "nimm den 2500T, günstiger und leiser" Das F@H Herz sagt hingegen "scheiß drauf und nimm den 'Bösen' " (Oh Gott, da muss ich selber lachen )


----------



## oldDirty (23. Oktober 2011)

Schon mal über Xeon nachgedacht? Geht los bei E3-1220 mit 180€ und hat mehr Cache als ein 2500K, zusätzlich noch mit HT.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (23. Oktober 2011)

HT erst ab dem 1230 aber mit 80W TDP sieht der schon gut aus. Nur halt kein offener Multi.


----------



## oldDirty (23. Oktober 2011)

Ja stimmt, glatt übersehen. 
OC würde ich persönlich bei der Grundleistung ausklammern, der hat eh genug davon. Außerdem würde es den Verbrauch wieder hoch treiben.

Edit,
keine Ahnung was ich mit Multi meinte, evt OC.


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Oktober 2011)

.. und - wird dir sicherlich klar sein; trotzdem der Vollständigkeit halber....

Das Board braucht einen Chipsatz der die IGP auch unterstützt


----------



## nichtraucher91 (23. Oktober 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> .. und - wird dir sicherlich klar sein; trotzdem der Vollständigkeit halber....
> 
> Das Board braucht einen Chipsatz der die IGP auch unterstützt


 
Interessanter Denkansatz. Ich werde den Gedanken in einer freien Minute mal weiter führen.
Nein Spaß^^ Das Asrock h67m-itx bietet das ganze natürlich und ich kann zwischen HDMI, DVI, VGA wählen.


----------



## naluwams (23. Oktober 2011)

Hey Leute habe ein Problem beim hochladen mit WU's kann das an meiner Internet verbindung liegen?


----------



## kubi-1988 (23. Oktober 2011)

Definitiv nicht ich hab auch seit gestern eine 11294er WU die nicht gesendet werden kann. Du kannst ja mal auf den Link hinter Work Server klicken, da kommst du zur Log des Servers und z.B. der 171.64.65.56 steht zur Zeit auf Reject.


----------



## oldDirty (23. Oktober 2011)

Grad eben mal alles kontrolliert ( inkl Edit oben ^^ ) da dümpelt der VGA Core vor sich rum, ppd bei 660 und keinerlei nennenswerte GPU Auslastung, nach dem Neustart vom ganzen PC läuft es wieder normal. 

Edit
Ich meine ich hab mal irgendwo aufgeschnappt unter Win7 lässt sich die diskrete Grafik zusammen mit der CPU integrierten Grafik nutzen. Also sollte wohl zb die Graka crunchen und die CPU/VGA Kombi ungestört arbeiten/browsen können.


----------



## Knutowskie (23. Oktober 2011)

da brauchste aber sowas wie lucid virtu, damit das funktioniert. hab mich der idee auch schon hingegeben. Glaube aber nicht, dass es sonderlich viel power bringt.


----------



## sc59 (23. Oktober 2011)

servus,
kommt es öfters vor das beim V7_1.38 client die bonus punkte nicht übermittelt werden?
hatte gestern nach 24h rechenarbeit eine smp WU geliefert mit:
16:34:05:Unit 01: 97.64%
16:34:10:Unit 01: Upload complete
16:34:10:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
16:34:10:Final credit estimate, 9724.00 points
16:34:11:Cleaning up Unit 01

angerechnet wurden nur der normale startwert von 1698 punkten.

habe jetzt mal vorsichtshalber  mein passkey neu eingegeben.
greetz sc59


----------



## freibier47906 (23. Oktober 2011)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> ich hatte in der nacht die WU's 10128 bis 10134.
> 
> Sind Alle mit EUE abgebrochen (insgesamt 24 Faild WU's.... Schon wieder)


 
Hab grad auch so eine anner Backe (10132)...11min/ %Punkt (ist das gut?).
Wie kann ich so ne WU wieder löschen? Würde mich schon stören,wenn ich für nix und wieder nix Strom verbrauche.


----------



## Wolvie (23. Oktober 2011)

Der i7-2700k ist ja schon gelistet für ~330€


----------



## oldDirty (23. Oktober 2011)

Das top ich mal;
So2011 Boards gelistet. 
Mainboards/Intel Sockel 2011 (DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Scherz, aber der 2700k ist doch eigentlich etwas unnötig mM nach.


----------



## Schmicki (23. Oktober 2011)

Wolvie schrieb:


> Der i7-2700k ist ja schon gelistet für ~330€


 


oldDirty schrieb:


> ... aber der 2700k ist doch eigentlich etwas unnötig mM nach.



Sehe ich auch so! Oder was für Vorteile hat der 2700k gegenüber dem 2600k? Nur die 100 MHz mehr Takt können doch nicht die 60 EUR Mehrkosten rechtfertigen!?


----------



## Wolvie (23. Oktober 2011)

Der 2700er soll ein (deutlich) höheres OC-Potential haben als der 2600er, abbber den Aufpreis dafür rechtfertigt das, mMn, absolut! nicht.


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Oktober 2011)

Wolvie schrieb:


> Der 2700er soll ein (deutlich) höheres OC-Potential haben als der 2600er, abbber den Aufpreis dafür rechtfertigt das, mMn, absolut! nicht.



... (deutlich) höheres OC-Potential haben ... - was immer das heissen mag
Ich kann mich jedenfalls nicht über das OC-Potential des 2600K beklagen
Ist nM nach so nötig wie ein Umlauf am Finger


----------



## T0M@0 (23. Oktober 2011)

freibier47906 schrieb:


> Hab grad auch so eine anner Backe (10132)...11min/ %Punkt (ist das gut?).
> Wie kann ich so ne WU wieder löschen? Würde mich schon stören,wenn ich für nix und wieder nix Strom verbrauche.


 
Ich würde die WU noch zu ende falten (mit dem Parameter -oneunit) und dann mal das advmethods raus nehmen und vielleicht bei Größe auf smal stellen, dann bekommt man die WUs vielelicht nicht mehr (kann das jemand bestätigen? Ich hab seitdem keine solche WU mehr bekommen...)

ansonsten den workordner und die queue.dat löschen...


----------



## Z28LET (24. Oktober 2011)

Die Schweden wehren sich ja ganz schön, gegen die Übernahme ihres Folding Rangs. 

Schon krass, wie der eine momentan bei denen abgeht!


----------



## mattinator (24. Oktober 2011)

Da hat wohl jemand neue Hardware oder ein paar zusätzliche Falter auf seinem Account: Jimi84 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats.


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Oktober 2011)

mattinator schrieb:


> Da hat wohl jemand neue Hardware oder ein paar zusätzliche Falter auf seinem Account: Jimi84 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats.



Wohl eher das zweite ...
Bleibt abzuwarten ob er sich das alles legal (keine unautorisierten Arbeitsplatzrechner oder Ähnliches) reinholt


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Oktober 2011)

Gibt es diese Big-"Big-SMP-WU's" mit 12-Thread-Vorraussetzung oder ist das nur ein Falt-Gerücht? 
Hab es gegoogelt aber nichts diesbezüglich gefunden.


----------



## Z28LET (24. Oktober 2011)

Gibt es.
Musst mal im EVGA oder HARD Forum nachschauen.

Ich meine irgendwas von Linux Pflicht gelesen zu haben, oder die Leute setzen einfach nur Linux ein....


----------



## Schmicki (24. Oktober 2011)

Du musst dich im Folding-Forum anmelden um diese Beta-Threads bezüglich BIG-BIG-WUs zu sehen.


----------



## Knutowskie (25. Oktober 2011)

etwas größeres erwartet mich!

hat jemand Erfahrungen, wie ich einen 870S am besten zum Glühen bringe? Werd meinen E6420+Board+RAM austauschen. die 8400GS is ja ohnehin nur als "anzeige-karte-zum-browsen" zu nutzen, deswegen bleibt die wohl und der Rest muss gehen. Ubuntu ist da schon mal klar. wie weit kann man den Taktmäßig drücken? Weiß einer was? Den findet man kaum im Netz. nur den ohne S...


----------



## Thosch (25. Oktober 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> ...
> Bleibt abzuwarten ob er sich das alles legal (keine unautorisierten Arbeitsplatzrechner oder Ähnliches) reinholt



Sieht mir nach gemieteten oder "übernommenen" Server(-farm) aus. Also mit um die 140WUs in 3h ... das ist aller ~ 75sec eine WU abliefern ... nicht schlecht. Wie geht das denn ...  DIE HW würde mich mal interessieren.


----------



## davidof2001 (25. Oktober 2011)

Ich lass mich ja gerne positiv überraschen, aber das waren die ersten beiden Beiträge des Users hier?

EDIT: ich hab mal meinen neuen 2600K auf der Stats Page geaddet. Um die 22000 PPD mit leicht geundervolteten 4 GHz. Leider hab ich keinen Verbrauchsmesser hier. Ich denke der Wert ist ok, oder?


----------



## Henninges (25. Oktober 2011)

:WAAAHHH:

in nicht mal mehr drei wochen wollen uns die canucks überholen...grund genung der gtx470 nebst i870 wieder mal einer wärmekur zu unterziehen...


----------



## T0M@0 (25. Oktober 2011)

Henninges schrieb:
			
		

> :WAAAHHH:
> 
> in nicht mal mehr drei wochen wollen uns die canucks überholen...grund genung der gtx470 nebst i870 wieder mal einer wärmekur zu unterziehen...



Ja, ich falte auch schon bis der arzt kommt XD


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Oktober 2011)

Henninges schrieb:


> :WAAAHHH:
> in nicht mal mehr drei wochen wollen uns die canucks überholen...grund genung der gtx470 nebst i870 wieder mal einer wärmekur zu unterziehen...


und


T0M@0 schrieb:


> Ja, ich falte auch schon bis der arzt kommt XD



Fragt mich mal - ich schlafe schon schlecht....


----------



## oldDirty (25. Oktober 2011)

Super, gestern musste ich sehen das mein Name, Team und Passkey in der GPU Config weg sind. 
Die Punkte laufen zwar unter meinem Nick in den Stats, aber irgendwo im Nirvana ohne Team. Sind aber nur 5-6000, trotzdem etwas ärgerlich. Hätte ich da nicht zufällig nachgeschaut würde das wohl noch nen Monat so laufen. 
Jetzt muss die 460 etwas schneller schuften für diesen kleinen fopas.


----------



## Henninges (25. Oktober 2011)

hier im "spielzimmer" ist schon kuschelig warm...während draussen der herbstwind bläst, gefällt es mir bei wohligen 37° ( wenn ich eine cpu wäre... ) 

unser "nachwuchs" ist komischerweise auch lieber hier als in seinem körbchen...vielleicht sollte ich im haus die heizungen weiter aufdrehen... (;


----------



## Wolvie (25. Oktober 2011)

Heizung aufdrehen? Lieber ausschalten und mit GPUs heizen!


----------



## Henninges (25. Oktober 2011)

naja...so doll wird das nicht mit einem pc 100m² zu heizen... (;


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (25. Oktober 2011)

Ab heute kann ich endlich wieder ruhiger schlafen, mein neues Netzteil kommt ! ->Die Brandgefahr die von meinem PC ausgeht sinkt gewaltig 

Die Lösung aus einem Xilence NT für eine GTX460 und einem überlasteten(knapp 11V unter Last auf der 12V+ Schiene ) Xilence NT für den Rest ist nicht sonderlich vertrauenerweckend 
Noch dazu weil das kleine für die GTX460 dazu neigt sich ohne Grund abzuschalten 

edit: So alles verbaut und funktionsfähig   Interessanterweise ist der Stromverbrauch an der Dose um knapp 60 Watt gesunken trotz höherer Übertaktung ! 80+Gold bringt wirklich was


----------



## tom7 (25. Oktober 2011)

Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> Interessanterweise ist der Stromverbrauch an der Dose um knapp 60 Watt gesunken trotz höherer Übertaktung ! 80+Gold bringt wirklich was


 
Sehr interessant wie ich finde, für welches Modell hast du dich entschieden?


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (25. Oktober 2011)

tom7 schrieb:


> Sehr interessant wie ich finde, für welches Modell hast du dich entschieden?


Für ein (gebrauchtes) Corsair HX750 

Vorher habe ich für 2xGTX460(1x 800Mhz und 1x 880Mhz) +Q6600(3,3Ghz @1,45V) 560W verbraucht , jetzt 500W für 2xGTX460 (1x@850Mhz und 1x@880Mhz)+Q6600(3,45Ghz @ 1,5V).
(Dass ich sehr viel Vcore brauche weiß ich , das Board ist leider recht instabil -.- )

Die GraKas laufen nicht mit den Big-GPU-WUs sondern mit den normalen


----------



## oldDirty (25. Oktober 2011)

Wenn du die CPU noch ein weilchen dein eigen nennen willst solltest Du etwas weniger Saft drauf geben. Ansonsten wird irgendwann die Elektromigration das Teil zersetzen bei so viel Spannung.


----------



## der_yappi (25. Oktober 2011)

Sandy ist mal echt ne Offenbarung im Vergleich zum Q66er.
Der Xeon E-1230 rennt echt geil im SMP.
Etwas mehr als 18400ppd 
Plus die 13k ppd von der GTX560TI

Jetzt gehen endlich mal Punkte ein 

Nur noch die Antec H2O 620 vom Lüfter her optimieren damit der kleine Rechenknecht unter die 50°C-Marke geht (aktuel mx 55°C)
Mal kucken wie sich der orig. Lüfter macht. Der Xigmatek ist zwar leise aber vom Durchsatz so naja


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (25. Oktober 2011)

oldDirty schrieb:


> Wenn du die CPU noch ein weilchen dein eigen nennen willst solltest Du etwas weniger Saft drauf geben. Ansonsten wird irgendwann die Elektromigration das Teil zersetzen bei so viel Spannung.


 1,5V sind nicht viel bei der 65nm Bauweise , die vertragen einiges 



Spoiler



der läuft seit Monaten so


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Oktober 2011)

Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> 1,5V sind nicht viel bei der 65nm Bauweise , die vertragen einiges



Stimmt schon - aber 1.5V ist schon arg viel


----------



## tom7 (25. Oktober 2011)

Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> Für ein (gebrauchtes) Corsair HX750
> 
> Vorher habe ich für 2xGTX460(1x 800Mhz und 1x 880Mhz) +Q6600(3,3Ghz @1,45V) 560W verbraucht , jetzt 500W für 2xGTX460 (1x@850Mhz und 1x@880Mhz)+Q6600(3,45Ghz @ 1,5V).
> (Dass ich sehr viel Vcore brauche weiß ich , das Board ist leider recht instabil -.- )
> ...


 
Ja dann Glückwunsch zur neuen Hardware und viel Spaß beim effizienten Falten!
Spiele selber mit dem Gedanken mein (eigentlich nicht schlechtes) Be quiet gegen ein Gold oder Platin Netzteil zu tauschen. Vielleicht mach ichs bald mal


Zunächst aber was anders:

Leider besteht ja zwischen meiner 560 Ti und der 460 GTX der Shader-Bug (auch unter Treiber 285.62), weshalb ich die 460 nicht mehr sinnvoll nutzen kann. Ich würd gern versuchen sie hier im Forum zu verkaufen, da das hier aber mein erstes Mal wär, die Frage an alle: 
Was meint ihr kann ich dafür noch verlangen? 100 €? (Es handelt sich um eine GV-N460OC-1GI von Gigabyte. Die Karte hat noch 11 Monate Garantie)


----------



## oldDirty (25. Oktober 2011)

100€ sind absolut ok, vor allem mit so langer Restgarantie.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (25. Oktober 2011)

Ja das passt, habe die gleiche Karte mit ähnlicher Garantie vor kurzem um 110 incl. Versand gekauft


----------



## Sir_Danus (26. Oktober 2011)

Hallo ihr Falter,

ich habe da ein kleines Problem. Ich habe heute meine neue GPU bekommen. Schnell eingebaut und da schau her sie rechnet nichts. Darafhin alles deinstaliert, neu aufgespielt - und sie da - es geht immer noch nicht. Es kommt keine Fehlermeldung oder sonstiges. Der Logfile wird auch nicht neu geschrieben. Kann mir da vielleicht jemand helfen? Ist bestimmt ganz simpel (hoffe ich).
Der normale SMP läuft ohne Probleme.

Mein System ist:

i7-2600
GTS 450 ECO
Win 7


----------



## Knutowskie (26. Oktober 2011)

was hast du virher für ne GPU drin gehabt?


----------



## mattinator (26. Oktober 2011)

Sir_Danus schrieb:


> Ich habe heute meine neue GPU bekommen. Schnell eingebaut und da schau her sie rechnet nichts. Darafhin alles deinstaliert, neu aufgespielt - und sie da - es geht immer noch nicht. Es kommt keine Fehlermeldung oder sonstiges. Der Logfile wird auch nicht neu geschrieben.


 
Teste mal verschiedene Treiberversionen, vllt. hast Du ein ähnliches Problem wie *Bumblebee* (s. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/folding-home-pcgh-team-70335/157562-n_vidia-treiber-275-33-a.html, http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/folding-home-pcgh-team-70335/169342-n_vidia-treiber-280-26-a.html, http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...-70335/175154-n_vidia-treiber-285-27-a-2.html).


----------



## Sir_Danus (26. Oktober 2011)

Knutowskie schrieb:


> was hast du virher für ne GPU drin gehabt?


 
Die alte ist eine GT 440 - kommt übernächstes Wochenende in einen weiteren Faltrechner (wenn alles gut geht).


----------



## Sir_Danus (26. Oktober 2011)

mattinator schrieb:


> Teste mal verschiedene Treiberversionen, vllt. hast Du ein ähnliches Problem wie *Bumblebee* (s. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/folding-home-pcgh-team-70335/157562-n_vidia-treiber-275-33-a.html, http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/folding-home-pcgh-team-70335/169342-n_vidia-treiber-280-26-a.html, http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...-70335/175154-n_vidia-treiber-285-27-a-2.html).


 
zZ scheint mir etwas an der Deinstallation in die Hose zu gehen. Habe alles deinstallier und nach der neu Installation natürlich mit Neustart, hat er meine Daten alle wieder im User-Profil. Wo schreibt der 6.41 Client denn noch Daten hin?


----------



## mattinator (26. Oktober 2011)

Sir_Danus schrieb:


> Wo schreibt der 6.41 Client denn noch Daten hin?


 
Wie Du schreibst, in's User-Profil. Nimm doch den GPU3-Konsolen-Client entsprechend How-To (http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/folding-home-pcgh-team-70335/162958-howto-ubersicht.html).


----------



## Sir_Danus (26. Oktober 2011)

mattinator schrieb:


> Wie Du schreibst, in's User-Profil. Nimm doch den GPU3-Konsolen-Client entsprechend How-To (http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/folding-home-pcgh-team-70335/162958-howto-ubersicht.html).


 
Mir gings da bei um die Configuration des Client.

So jetzt habe ich das Problem behoben. Es war der "Win-Explorer" der eine Datei geblockt hat, dem nach wurde sie auch nicht gelöscht bei der Deinstallation. Der Unlocker hilft gut weiter .


----------



## Knutowskie (26. Oktober 2011)

wtf... warum macht der win-explorer sowas? hab ich ja auch noch nie gehört.


----------



## nfsgame (26. Oktober 2011)

Kann mir mal bitte wer genaueres über die "ganz-BIGgen-WUs" erzählen? Dann stell ich das SR2-System von Cyrano68 um .


----------



## der_yappi (26. Oktober 2011)

Weiß auch nicht was los ist.
Habe gestern mit 18k PPD auf dem XEON und 13k PPD auf der GTX560ti gefaltet.
Heute zeigt mir HFM.Net 5k für die GTX und 8k für die CPU an 

Hab am PC NICHTS gemacht. Der hat einfach vor sich her gefaltet. Keine Arbeit, kein surfen, kein Spiel - NIX


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (26. Oktober 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Kann mir mal bitte wer genaueres über die "ganz-BIGgen-WUs" erzählen? Dann stell ich das SR2-System von Cyrano68 um .


Ich glaube das war das -bigbeta flag oder?
Was genaues weiß ich leider nicht.

Ok hab ein wenig gesucht, das ganze funktioniert nur unter Linux x64 , aber ohne spezielle Flags. Standard BigAdv sollte reichen.
Die 6903er WU soll so eine sein


----------



## T0M@0 (27. Oktober 2011)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Weiß auch nicht was los ist.
> Habe gestern mit 18k PPD auf dem XEON und 13k PPD auf der GTX560ti gefaltet.
> Heute zeigt mir HFM.Net 5k für die GTX und 8k für die CPU an
> 
> Hab am PC NICHTS gemacht. Der hat einfach vor sich her gefaltet. Keine Arbeit, kein surfen, kein Spiel - NIX


 
Vielleicht zu heiß geworden und hat sich runter getaktet?


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Oktober 2011)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Habe gestern mit 18k PPD auf dem XEON und 13k PPD auf der GTX560ti gefaltet.
> Heute zeigt mir HFM.Net 5k für die GTX und 8k für die CPU an



Stellt sich mir die Frage ob es in beiden Fällen noch dieselben WU's sind - wohl eher nicht
Mach uns doch einfach mal schlau - poste die WU-Nummer und wir sehen dann ob der "outcome" zu tief ist oder nicht
Zusätzlich, wie der-yappi angemerkt hat, die Temps können eine entscheidende Rolle spielen


----------



## RG Now66 (27. Oktober 2011)

Moin,
Ich hab mal ne Frage: Kann man beim V7 Client noch die Cleint ID ändern oder gibs das bei den nicht mehr?


----------



## der_yappi (27. Oktober 2011)

Temps sind in Ordnung - sogar besser (hab nen zweiten Lüfter auf dei Kühlung geschnallt -> 55°C auf 49°C)
Graka liegt immer bei max 59°C unter F@H

CPU-Projekt vorgestern erst gezogen und angefangen, gestern ab ca. 50% weiter rechnen lassen. Projekt hat er gestern abgeschlossen und zurück gemeldet.

Runtergetaktet hat er sich laut CPU-Z nicht - lief konstant mit 3,2GHz

Das Graka-Projekt wurde gestern Abend abgeschlossen und zurück gemeldet.

HAb dann testweise beide Projekte geschlossen und nur den GPU-Client laufen lassen.
War dann kurz auf den 13k und ist dann aber auf 4-4,5k runter gegangen.


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Oktober 2011)

der_yappi schrieb:


> ....nur den GPU-Client laufen lassen.
> War dann kurz auf den 13k und ist dann aber auf 4-4,5k runter gegangen.



Was meint(e) GPU-z dazu - nicht runtergetaktet??


----------



## der_yappi (27. Oktober 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:
			
		

> Was meint(e) GPU-z dazu - nicht runtergetaktet??



Nichts (da nicht benutzt)
Der MSI-Afterburner hat die normalen 900MHz für die GPU angezeigt und die Temperatur war auch im 'normalen' Bereich vom falten


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Oktober 2011)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Nichts (da nicht benutzt)
> Der MSI-Afterburner hat die normalen 900MHz für die GPU angezeigt und die Temperatur war auch im 'normalen' Bereich vom falten



Du hast die selber hochgetaktet/geh mal runter auf Basistakt und schau was passiert


----------



## Schmidde (27. Oktober 2011)

Was ist das den bitte für eine "ein Mann Armee"? 
awachs - Team Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

14 Mio. PPD!


----------



## der_yappi (27. Oktober 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Du hast die selber hochgetaktet/geh mal runter auf Basistakt und schau was passiert


 
Die lief die ganze Zeit (seit ich sie gekauft hab) mit den 20MHz mehr (Standardtakt 880MHz)
Und da ich jetzt am PC daheim sitze (vorher Geschäft / Handy) kann ich mal die aktuellen Leistungswerte nennen:
GPU: 13300ppd
CPU: 12100ppd

Bei der Graka ist das Normalniveau
Beim Xeon finde ich das en bissele wenig (nachdem beim allerersten Start nach dem Systemwechsel 18k ppd standen)


----------



## nichtraucher91 (27. Oktober 2011)

Schmidde schrieb:


> Was ist das den bitte für eine "ein Mann Armee"?
> awachs - Team Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats
> 
> 14 Mio. PPD!


 
Da steckt bestimmt eine Server-Farm hinter...


----------



## der_yappi (27. Oktober 2011)

Grade Firefox im Hintergrund und ACDSee laufen gehabt.
CPU auf 6100ppd runter


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (27. Oktober 2011)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Da steckt bestimmt eine Server-Farm hinter...


Jap, ist auch so, die Restrechenzeit wird für fah verwendet, ansonsten wird der Cluster für irgendwelche Klimasachen n Frankreich benutzt ^^ (wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe )


----------



## der_yappi (27. Oktober 2011)

Hab im Taskmanager mal gekuckt was der SMP-Client an Priorität hat.
-> Niedrig 
Hab ihn mal über den Taskmanager auf "Normal" gestellt

Kann ich den Client irgendwie so einstellen, damit er von sich aus mit hoher Prio läuft?

Und irgendwie will meine Graka nicht mehr auf 900MHz takten.
Die geht grad (lt GPU-Z und Afterburner) nur auf 405 MHz Core und 810 Shader

Nach nem Systemneustart sinds wieder 900MHz 
Muss ich das verstehen??? 

So, den PC mal 20min ohne irgenwelche Benutzung gelassen.
GPU 13k ppd (stabil)
CPU von 13k ppd (nach Neustart des Systems) auf 7k ppd zurück gegangen


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Oktober 2011)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Und irgendwie will meine Graka nicht mehr auf 900MHz takten.
> Die geht grad (lt GPU-Z und Afterburner) nur auf 405 MHz Core und 810 Shader
> 
> Nach nem Systemneustart sinds wieder 900MHz
> Muss ich das verstehen???



Genau *das* meinte ich mit meiner Frage
Die Karte kann irgendwas an den Einstellungen nicht ab und taktet sich runter auf "sicheres" Niveau
Möglicherweise etwas zu wenig Voltage/muss man im Einzelfall abklären


----------



## der_yappi (27. Oktober 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Genau *das* meinte ich mit meiner Frage
> Die Karte kann irgendwas an den Einstellungen nicht ab und taktet sich runter auf "sicheres" Niveau
> Möglicherweise etwas zu wenig Voltage/muss man im Einzelfall abklären


 
Die GPU lief jetzt 2h OHNE Probleme. Bei 13,5k ppd
Mit den Voltages hab ich nichts gemacht - die laufen, wie die Taktrate, von Anfang an ohne Probleme.

Nur hat sich die CPU wieder nur auf ihre 6,5k ppd zurück "degradiert", obwohl sie anstandslos mit 3,2GHz läuft.


----------



## oldDirty (27. Oktober 2011)

Hast da schon die Einstellung gemacht? Standartmäßig ist da Adaptiv eingestellt.


----------



## T0M@0 (27. Oktober 2011)

hast du nen alten Treiber mit dem Nvidia Falt-Bug? Installier man den neusten...

Treiber ab 285.27 sind Bug-Frei...


----------



## der_yappi (27. Oktober 2011)

oldDirty schrieb:


> Hast da schon die Einstellung gemacht? Standartmäßig ist da Adaptiv eingestellt.


 
Ich vermute das es am Treiber lag.
Hab den 280er runtergeschmissen und den 285er installiert.
Beim 280er hat sich die Graka nicht wieder hochgetaktet.
Also:


GPU-Client aus -> GPU geht in den Stromsparmodus
GPU-Client wieder angeschaltet -> GPU bleibt im Ruhemodus
Treiber gewechselt
GPU-Client auschalten -> Ruhemodus
GPU-Client anschalten -> Takt geht wieder ordentlich nach oben
Mein größeres Problem ist aber die geringe Ausbeute im SMP.
Habs jetzt auch mal in den SMP-Thread geschrieben


----------



## T0M@0 (28. Oktober 2011)

Genau den bug meinte ich


----------



## oldDirty (28. Oktober 2011)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Ich vermute das es am Treiber lag.
> Hab den 280er runtergeschmissen und den 285er installiert.
> Beim 280er hat sich die Graka nicht wieder hochgetaktet.


 Ja das hatte ich auch bei mir, mit dem 285 jetzt alles gut.


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Oktober 2011)

Ok - also GPU scheint gelöst - nun zur CPU

Gib mal die flag *-smp 7* ein
btw. faltest du eigentlich *BIG* oder "normale" SMP??


----------



## der_yappi (28. Oktober 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ok - also GPU scheint gelöst - nun zur CPU
> 
> Gib mal die flag *-smp 7* ein
> btw. faltest du eigentlich *BIG* oder "normale" SMP??


 
Falte "nur" *normal. *Für die *BIG* müsste ich den PC doch die ganze Zeit rennen lassen? Oder irre ich mich da?
5h -7h / Tag würden ja nicht für die *BIG*s langen.

Das mit dem _-smp 7_ FLAG werde ich heute Abend testen


----------



## TEAM_70335 (28. Oktober 2011)

bitte die SMP Flag erst ändern wenn eine WU fertig ist..am besten mit oneunit den Client starten..und beim nächsten mal ändern..führt zu Abbrüchen wärend des faltens...

was denkt ihr was macht SB E? tippe mal so auf 40-55 kppd? oder gibt es da schon erfaltete Werte?


----------



## T0M@0 (28. Oktober 2011)

der_yappi schrieb:
			
		

> Falte "nur" normal. Für die BIG müsste ich den PC doch die ganze Zeit rennen lassen? Oder irre ich mich da?
> 5h -7h / Tag würden ja nicht für die BIGs langen.
> 
> Das mit dem -smp 7 FLAG werde ich heute Abend testen



Du faltest aber die smp wus komplett an einem stück? wenn nicht, dann schmilzt auch dort der bonus.


----------



## TEAM_70335 (28. Oktober 2011)

aber das ist immer noch besser als wenn du wirklich jedes mal durchrechnest und dann richtig Bonus verbüßt


----------



## der_yappi (28. Oktober 2011)

Am WE ja.
Aber wenn ich unter der Woche um 18h oder 19h heimkomme und noch vor 24h schlafen gehe langt die Zeit natürlich nicht zum "am Stück falten"


----------



## mattinator (28. Oktober 2011)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Aber wenn ich unter der Woche um 18h oder 19h heimkomme und noch vor 24h schlafen gehe langt die Zeit natürlich nicht zum "am Stück falten"


 
Dann ist das normal, das sich die PPD (z.T. drastisch) reduzieren.


----------



## oldDirty (28. Oktober 2011)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Am WE ja.
> Aber wenn ich unter der Woche um 18h oder 19h heimkomme und noch vor 24h schlafen gehe langt die Zeit natürlich nicht zum "am Stück falten"


Ich tu das anders machen, lasse crunchen wenn ich nicht zu Hause bin, da ist er ungestört und kann machen.
Wenn ich zu Hause bin, habe ich Priorietät, surfen, zoggen.


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Oktober 2011)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Falte "nur" *normal. *Für die *BIG* müsste ich den PC doch die ganze Zeit rennen lassen? Oder irre ich mich da?
> 5h -7h / Tag würden ja nicht für die *BIG*s langen.



Ist schon so, mit 5-7h täglich kommt man selbst mit einem SB nicht weit (genug) - also "normale"


----------



## der_yappi (28. Oktober 2011)

Liegen meine 6,5 -7k ppd für den XEON dann also im "normalen" Rahmen bei meiner Nutzungsart?
Oder ist er drunter?


----------



## mattinator (28. Oktober 2011)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Liegen meine 6,5 -7k ppd für den XEON dann also im "normalen" Rahmen bei meiner Nutzungsart?
> Oder ist er drunter?


 
Hängt von den Pausen ab. Hier kannst Du Dir den Bonus in Abhängigkeit des Abstandes von Down- zu Upload der SMP2-bigadv-Projekte ausrechnen: http://www.linuxforge.net/bonuscalc2.phphttp://www.linuxforge.net/bonuscalc.php. Hier für die die big-Projekte: Folding@home Bonus Point Calculator (weiß nicht, ob der schon korrigiert ist). Und hier ist noch die Projekt-Liste: Folding@Home Projects Summary.


----------



## Knutowskie (28. Oktober 2011)

Den Typen mit den 14 Mio PPD müsste man überzeugen, sein 1er Team zu lassen und uns zu unterstützen... Bloß wenns tatsächlich ein Franzose ist, wirds mit der Kommuniktaion schwierig... aber geil wärs schon!


----------



## der_yappi (28. Oktober 2011)

Was ich aber komisch finde:

Der SMP-Client bleibt für einige Zeit nach dem Start bei den 12 oder 13k ppd
Danach bricht er auf 5,5k oder6k ppd ein


----------



## TEAM_70335 (28. Oktober 2011)

das liegt daran, dass die 1ten 3 Frames erst berechnet werden müssen, danach wird die reale ETA berechnet und damit auch die ppd.. davor liegen nur standart werte vor..


----------



## T0M@0 (28. Oktober 2011)

in hfm.net kann man auch einstellen, dass er die ppd anders berechnen soll (letzten 3 frames, letztes frame, alle frames etc)


----------



## Sir_Danus (28. Oktober 2011)

Nabend zusammen

meine neue GTS 450 ECO läuft jetzt 2 Tage durch und da habe ich mir gedacht ich trage meine Punkte mal bei foldingstats.eu ein. Dabei bin ich einwenig überrascht worden - und zwar aus dem folgenden Grund:

6802GeForce GTS 450 8874 Detail
6802GeForce GTS 450 7950 Detail
6802GeForce GTS 450 1325 Sir_DanusDetail
Kann das ECO an meiner Karte wirklich so einen Punkteunterschied bewirken? Oder muss ich erst 10 WUS mit der neuen Karte Falten für ein Boni?
Vielleicht mache ich ja auch etwas völlig falsch - hat jemand eine Idee?


----------



## sc59 (28. Oktober 2011)

Servus,
ich glaube hier hast du PointsPerDay(PPD) mit Creditpoints verwechselt.
Kann das sein?


----------



## Sir_Danus (28. Oktober 2011)

Glaube es nicht - da das Projekt 6802 angegeben ist und dieses keinen Tag dauert. 
Kann natürlich sein das ich die Seite falsch verstanden haben.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Oktober 2011)

@Sir_Danus: Was sagt den GPU-Z bezüglich Taktraten beim Falten?
Durch den fehlenden Stromanschluss und die daraus fehlende Energie kann die Karte natürlich nicht die gleiche Faltleistung wie ne normale 450er entwickeln, aber wen das alles ist was rauskommt beim falten, lohnd sich die Karte zum falten defintiv nicht.


----------



## T0M@0 (28. Oktober 2011)

also auf der seite werden ppd werte angegeben, nicht die werte die eine wu an sich bekommt wenn man sie hoch lädt... dein Wert ist zu gering. Wo hast du den abgelesen?


----------



## Sir_Danus (28. Oktober 2011)

Laut Afterburner sind es 620 MHZ - GPU-Z muss ich später schauen, bin jetzt nicht in der Nähe des Rechners. 
Bin aber ziemlich  von der Faltleistung und das wegen 41 Watt unter Standart. Irgendwie kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen.
Das die Faltleistung bei ddr3 und geringem Takt kleiner ausfällt ist schon klar, aber doch nicht so! Kann sein das mein Passkey irgendwie nicht passt odre so etwas in der Art?


----------



## der_yappi (28. Oktober 2011)

Mal ein kleines Update von mir.
Ich hab mich mal mit nfs unterhalten und wir haben gekuckt was wir machen können.
-smp 7 als FLAG gesetzt -> keine Auswirkung nach oben, eher nach unten
- die TPF für das 6050er Projekt mit 3:30min war iO
Bumble hat mich ja gefragt ob ich BIG falte (da dachte ich an BIGADV mit dem dementsprechenden FLAG in der Verknüpfung)
Die falte ich aber nicht, sondern nur die normale Variante des SMP-Clients
Bei der Konfiguration des SMP-Clients (das kam mir erst später) kann man ja die Dateigröße wählen:
_small - normal - big_
Bei meiner ersten Konfiguartion hatte ich es auf _normal _stehen.
Was zu den genannten ppds von "nur" 5-6k geführt hat -aber halt die kurze TPF von 3:30min
Nach der Umstellung auf _big_ hat er nun ne TPF von ~11min bis ~12min, dafür aber 13k bis 14k ppd laut HFM

Und so wie er aktuell läuft, hab ichs auch erwartet.

Also noch mal ein dickes *DANKE *an die ganzen Helfer hier 
Danke für die Tipps und die Geduld mit einem Freizeitfalter wie mir


----------



## Sir_Danus (28. Oktober 2011)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> also auf der seite werden ppd werte angegeben, nicht die werte die eine wu an sich bekommt wenn man sie hoch lädt... dein Wert ist zu gering. Wo hast du den abgelesen?


 
Habe den Wert aus HFM.net - Bin jetzt aber einwenig verwirrt. Bin mir nicht sicher ob ich nicht doch nur den Credit Wert genommen habe. Da die Frame Time wenn ich mich recht entsinne bei ca. 3:40 lag. Wenn ich das mal so überschlage komme ich auf einen Wert von ca. 5100 - 5200 PPD. Das sieht widerum realistisch aus wenn man den Taktunterschied sieht


----------



## Sir_Danus (28. Oktober 2011)

sc59 schrieb:


> Servus,
> ich glaube hier hast du PointsPerDay(PPD) mit Creditpoints verwechselt.
> Kann das sein?


 
Hast Recht 

Habe die falschen Daten gehabt  -> Habe es auf foldingstats.eu geändert.


----------



## sc59 (29. Oktober 2011)

moin,
@TOM@0 ist vieleicht ne verbesserung auf der statspage wert um weiteren verwechslungen vorzubeugen.
mich hatte das auch verwirrt.


----------



## T0M@0 (29. Oktober 2011)

sc59 schrieb:


> moin,
> @TOM@0 ist vieleicht ne verbesserung auf der statspage wert um weiteren verwechslungen vorzubeugen.
> mich hatte das auch verwirrt.


 
Habe bei der Seite zum eintragen nun "Punkte" mit "PPD" ersetzt. Ist das so wie du es gemeint hast?


----------



## Sir_Danus (29. Oktober 2011)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Habe bei der Seite zum eintragen nun "Punkte" mit "PPD" ersetzt. Ist das so wie du es gemeint hast?



Finde ich besser 
Hilft zumindest so einem leicht verwirrten Geist wie meinem


----------



## xX jens Xx (30. Oktober 2011)

So bin nun auch wieder mit voller Kraft dabei!


----------



## Bumblebee (30. Oktober 2011)

xX jens Xx schrieb:


> So bin nun auch wieder mit voller Kraft dabei!



Das ist gut - wir brauchen die Punkte um die Überrundung hinauszuzögern


----------



## T0M@0 (30. Oktober 2011)

Faltet irgendjemand auf meinem Account? Hatte heute ungewlhnlich viele Punkte bekommen, obwohl ich gar nicht so viel gefaltet hab


----------



## mattinator (30. Oktober 2011)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Faltet irgendjemand auf meinem Account? Hatte heute ungewlhnlich viele Punkte bekommen, obwohl ich gar nicht so viel gefaltet hab


 
Eine Stunde mehr, Umstellung von Sommmer- auf normale Zeit.


----------



## Bumblebee (30. Oktober 2011)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Faltet irgendjemand auf meinem Account? Hatte heute ungewöhnlich viele Punkte bekommen, obwohl ich gar nicht so viel gefaltet hab



Möglicherweise auch eine Gutschrift - manchmal verklemmt sich was in den Datenleitungen und wir später gutgeschrieben


----------



## T0M@0 (30. Oktober 2011)

Stimmt, das haben die da drüben ja nicht XD

Mal gucken ob es sich morgen wieder normalisiert...


----------



## sc59 (30. Oktober 2011)

jo genau das meinte ich . super .


----------



## Wolvie (30. Oktober 2011)

Heute 25h Zeit zum falten
Gefällt mir !


----------



## freibier47906 (31. Oktober 2011)

Wie es aussieht,kriegen uns die Canucks,und die Schweden haben auch wieder ziemlich zugelegt...wird wohl nix mit Platz 18(auch wenn es nur recht kurze Zeit gewesen wäre) .


----------



## T0M@0 (31. Oktober 2011)

Wird Zeit für eine Herbst-Falt-Aktion


----------



## Knutowskie (31. Oktober 2011)

Auf jeden Fall!

Der i7 870S wird auch bald bei mir einziehen. Nachdem wir den getestet haben, mussten wir feststellen, dass der absolut nicht übertaktbar ist. Oder der Ultimo und iche haben uns einfach zu dumm angestellt.

Der läuft mit 2,67GHz ohne Turbo. Leider kann man den Turbo bei smp8 nicht ausnutzen, da er ja nur einzelne Kerne pusht, wenn nicht alle ausgelastet sind.

Mal sehen, so 10k PPD müsste der trotzdem bringen. und der S spart ja noch was an Strom. Wohoo, der Winter kann kommen!


----------



## der_yappi (31. Oktober 2011)

Mein PC macht heut mal ne längere Falt-Session.
Ist seit heute morgen am crunchen.


----------



## RG Now66 (31. Oktober 2011)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Wird Zeit für eine Herbst-Falt-Aktion


 
Genau, gute Idee


----------



## tomas2 (31. Oktober 2011)

Weiss jemand woran es liegen könnte dass ich die ganze Zeit nur noch 7610 und 7611er Units kriege?
Habe auf meinem kleinen Faltserverchen den neusten V7 Client installiert. Client-typ ist auf bigadv.
Die allererste Unit die er gezogen hat war auch eine Big, aber danach kamen nur noch kleine..


----------



## tomas2 (31. Oktober 2011)

RG Now66 schrieb:


> Genau, gute Idee



Was bedeutet das? Gibt's was zu gewinnen?


----------



## Schmidde (31. Oktober 2011)

tomas2 schrieb:


> Weiss jemand woran es liegen könnte dass ich die ganze Zeit nur noch 7610 und 7611er Units kriege?
> Habe auf meinem kleinen Faltserverchen den neusten V7 Client installiert. Client-typ ist auf bigadv.
> Die allererste Unit die er gezogen hat war auch eine Big, aber danach kamen nur noch kleine..


 
Bekomme derzeit auch nur ganz selten andere WU´s, falte aber auch nur normales SMP.
Komisch das sich der Client bei dir keine Big´s mehr zieht


----------



## naluwams (1. November 2011)

tomas2 schrieb:


> Was bedeutet das? Gibt's was zu gewinnen?



was ist das eine Herbst-Falt-Aktion???


----------



## Schmicki (1. November 2011)

naluwams schrieb:


> was ist das eine Herbst-Falt-Aktion???



In der Vergangenheit bestand eine "Falt-Aktion" daraus, für eine bestimmte Zeit soviel Punkte fürs Team zu erfalten wie nur möglich. Dies bedeutet alle verfügbaren Maschinen auf voller Kraft laufen zu lassen, um einen möglichst hohen PPD-Ausstoß des Teams zu generieren. Entweder faltet jeder auf seinem Namen oder man füttert gemeinsam den PCGH_Team_Account. Letzteres ist in der Vergangenheit nicht besonders gut angenommen worden und die Punkteausbeute ging sogar während der Falt-Aktion zurück.

Um also ein Abrutschen unseres Teams zu verzögern wäre mal wieder eine Falt-Aktion angesagt. Was meint ihr?


----------



## Bumblebee (1. November 2011)

naluwams schrieb:


> was ist das eine Herbst-Falt-Aktion???


 
Also ich mach dich mal schlau... (WikiBumble) 

*Herbst* ist eine Jahreszeit; üblicherweise wird sie nach dem Sommer durchgeführt
Es wird aber immer schwieriger zwischen den Jahreszeiten zu trennen
bla bla bla 

Jetzt aber ernsthaft...

Wir führen von Zeit zu Zeit sogenannte "Falt-Aktionen" durch
Ziele gibt es mehrere
- wenn gut getimed erscheint auf der Main ein entsprechender Aufruf/Info über das Falten und unser Team ==> Werbung für die Sache / für neue Mit-Falter
- da alle von uns auf denselben Account falten (üblicherweise *PCGH_Team_Account*) wird dieser in den Ranglisten mächtig weit nach oben gespühlt ==> wieder Werbung/Aufmerksamkeit
- für die Dauer solcher Aktionen werden häufig Systeme unserer Mitfalter auf 24/7 hochgedreht ==> Punkteschub für das Team

und nein, zu gewinnen gibt es (bisher) nichts

Danke an Schmicki - zur gleichen Zeit die Antwort erstellt - das ist eben Teamwork


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (1. November 2011)

Verdammt mein smp client hat die config gekillt und 1,5 WUs für team 0 gerechnet -.-


----------



## T0M@0 (1. November 2011)

Schmidde schrieb:
			
		

> Bekomme derzeit auch nur ganz selten andere WU´s, falte aber auch nur normales SMP.
> Komisch das sich der Client bei dir keine Big´s mehr zieht



Mit dem v7 kenn ich mich nicht so aus, aber beim v6 darf für big advmethods NICHT gesetzt sein und der client muss mit -bigadv gestartet werden.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (1. November 2011)

tomas2 schrieb:
			
		

> Weiss jemand woran es liegen könnte dass ich die ganze Zeit nur noch 7610 und 7611er Units kriege?
> Habe auf meinem kleinen Faltserverchen den neusten V7 Client installiert. Client-typ ist auf bigadv.
> Die allererste Unit die er gezogen hat war auch eine Big, aber danach kamen nur noch kleine..



Ich kanns jetzt nicht genau sagen aber ich bekomme nur noch 10211'er WU's was mich mit meinem i3 380m leicht nervt weil so eine WU schon mal 2tagde benötigt...


----------



## T0M@0 (1. November 2011)

mist, schonwieder hat mein x6 26 WU's geschrottet -_-




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann werd ich wohl oder übel die aktuelle WU beenden und dann Stabilitätstests machen (komischerweise läuft der PC sehr stabil 24/7, nur diese WU's mag er nich)


----------



## Bumblebee (1. November 2011)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> mist, schonwieder hat mein x6 26 WU's geschrottet -_-



Da bist du nicht der Einzige
Momentan zirkulieren ein paar WU's die sind einfach "unberechenbar" (man beachte das Wortspiel) 



T0M@0 schrieb:


> Dann werd ich wohl oder übel die aktuelle WU beenden und dann Stabilitätstests machen (komischerweise läuft der PC sehr stabil 24/7, nur diese WU's mag er nich)



Das ist ganz genau so - *kein* PC mag die / dein Test wird lediglich die Stabilität bestätigen...


----------



## Wolvie (1. November 2011)

Bezugnehmend auf T0M@0 und Bumble kann ich nur zustimmen. 
Einige WU's (bei mir die 7200) lassen sich einfach nicht falten und bringen stellenweise daa gesamte System zum Absturtz.


----------



## T0M@0 (1. November 2011)

OK, war auch sehr verwundert. Unser Bonus ist aber nicht in gefahr? Gibt doch da eine grenze, wenn man zu viele kaputte wu's abliefert?

Kann man irgendwie verhindern, dass man diese wu's bekommt? Hab schon mit und ohne advmethods probiert, leider ohne erfolg


----------



## Wolvie (1. November 2011)

Echt? Der Bonus soll verschwinden bei zu vielen kaputten? Das ist mir komplett neu.
Soweit ich weiß, kann man keine WU's ausschliessen bzw sich aussuchen welche man rechnen möchte. 
Bleibt wohl nur die Kontrolle und das manuelle Löschen, sollte eine solche WU wieder am Start sein.


----------



## Bumblebee (1. November 2011)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> OK, war auch sehr verwundert. Unser Bonus ist aber nicht in Gefahr? Gibt doch da eine Grenze, wenn man zu viele kaputte WU's abliefert?



Darüber brauchst dir keinen Kopf machen - das gilt bloss am Anfang, um in den Genuss vom Bonus zu kommen
Danach ist es unerheblich



T0M@0 schrieb:


> Kann man irgendwie verhindern, dass man diese WU's bekommt? Hab schon mit und ohne advmethods probiert, leider ohne erfolg



Nein, kann man nicht


----------



## kubi-1988 (1. November 2011)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> OK, war auch sehr verwundert. Unser Bonus ist aber nicht in gefahr? Gibt doch da eine grenze, wenn man zu viele kaputte wu's abliefert?



Es gibt noch eine weitere Grenze. Du musst mehr als 79% der WUs mit Bonus erfolgreich zurück schicken. (s. Punkt 7 hier). Die 26 sollten aber kein Problem sein bei der Anzahl an WUs, die du bisher abgeliefert hast.


----------



## T0M@0 (1. November 2011)

Danke, genau das meinte ich  Danke


----------



## tomas2 (1. November 2011)

Heute morgen habe ich jetzt nach drei Tagen normalen WU's endlich wieder eine Big gekriegt. 
Ohne dass ich irgendwas am Client in den Einstellungen geändert hätte.... naja


----------



## Timmy99 (1. November 2011)

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass der neue Treiber 285.62 wieder Taktprobleme verursacht. Nach einer WU verharrt die GPU im 3D Low Takt, und rechnet mit 405MHz anstatt 810MHz weiter.
3D Performance (810MHz)
3D Low (405Mhz)
2D (51MHz)
Ich empfehle euch nicht zu updaten.
Edit: Ist bisher aber nur 1x aufgetreten. Mal sehen was sich die Tage ergibt.


----------



## Bumblebee (2. November 2011)

Timmy99 schrieb:


> Mir ist aufgefallen, dass der neue Treiber 285.62 wieder Taktprobleme verursacht......



Ich bin grad etwas übergelastifiziert - darum bisher keine "Kritik" des Treibers
Danke Timmy99 für die Warnung


----------



## T0M@0 (2. November 2011)

Hab mit dem Treiber keine Probleme... o_O


----------



## mattinator (2. November 2011)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Hab mit dem Treiber keine Probleme... o_O


 
Dto. (Win 7 64 HP), kann sogar der Shader-Takt für Folding@home noch etwas höher konfigurieren.


----------



## T0M@0 (2. November 2011)

Timmy99 schrieb:
			
		

> Mir ist aufgefallen, dass der neue Treiber 285.62 wieder Taktprobleme verursacht. Nach einer WU verharrt die GPU im 3D Low Takt, und rechnet mit 405MHz anstatt 810MHz weiter.
> 3D Performance (810MHz)
> 3D Low (405Mhz)
> 2D (51MHz)
> Ich empfehle euch nicht zu updaten.



Hast du einen clean install gemacht?

@all: hab gerade die neue pcgh durchgeblättert. Leider keine bulldozer fah benches


----------



## Bumblebee (2. November 2011)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> @all: hab gerade die neue pcgh durchgeblättert. Leider keine bulldozer fah benches


 
Sch...ade eigentlich - aber nachvollziehbar...


----------



## Timmy99 (2. November 2011)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Hast du einen clean install gemacht?


 
Jop, clean install wurde gemacht. Bisher ist es nichtmehr aufgetreten. Scheint ein Einzelfall gewesen zu sein. Da hab ich wohl etwas zu früh die Glocken geläutet.


----------



## naluwams (3. November 2011)

Hey Leute hatte Gestern ein Problem mit meinem Client und der GPU, bei der GPU stand FAILED.
Ich wollte sowiso den neuen v7 Client benutzen hatte noch die ältere version, habe ich mir gedacht dann schmeiss ich deen runter und hole mir die neue version, und um zeit zu sparen hab ich die config fom alten client in deen neuen kopiert und das funktionierte auch.
Aber jetzt hab wieder dieses Failed bei meiner GPU stehen.
Könnte das damit zu tun haben da ich Gestern versucht habe Battelfield 3 zu instalieren und zu spielen (habe dort auch grafik probleme)
Ein Bekannter von mir sagte ich sollte mir einen neuen treiber für meine Grafikkarte runterladen dann wird Battelfield 3 noch mehr aus der grafikkarte rausholen können.

Hoffe das war zu verstehen.


----------



## T0M@0 (3. November 2011)

Was für eine Grafikkarte hast du denn? Welcher Treiber ist nun drauf? Beim Alten hat es noch funktioniert?

Wenn das Spiel auch Grafikfehler verursacht, dann könnte es sein, dass die GraKa am ende ist -_- Ist die übertaktet? Ich würde mal test weise runter takten um zu testen ob es dann geht (auch wenn sie nicht übertaktet ist!)


----------



## naluwams (3. November 2011)

ASUS EAH6870 Series, die ist schon vom verk aus hoch getakt wie kann mann die denn runter takten?

nein bei alten client hat es nicht funktioniert des wegen hab ich mir den neuen besorgt. Die CPU faltet brav. 

treiber hab ich runter geladen von der seite hier: ATI Radeon
 den 11.10.

habe vergessen CoD MW2 funktioniert problemlos


----------



## naluwams (3. November 2011)

Ich hab den treiber noch mals heruntergeladen dann den folding prozess pausiert und wieder gestartet. und es funktioniert jetzt.

dann ist alles wieder gut. 

tschuldigung für die störung aber trozdem danke.


----------



## TEAM_70335 (3. November 2011)

da brauchst du dich doch nicht entschuldigen für was eigentlich? dafür das man dir hier gern Hilft? Das ist nun mal 7 0 3 3 5 das mit Fug und Recht beste Folding-Team der Welt


----------



## Bumblebee (3. November 2011)

TEAM_70335 schrieb:


> da brauchst du dich doch nicht entschuldigen für was eigentlich? dafür das man dir hier gern Hilft? Das ist nun mal 7 0 3 3 5 das mit Fug und Recht beste Folding-Team der Welt



Da sprichst du ein wahres Wort gelassen aus


----------



## oldDirty (3. November 2011)

Nun ja, man sollte eine GPU Anwendung schon anhalten wenn man für das Gerät einen Treiber installieren will.


----------



## TEAM_70335 (3. November 2011)

Wie sieht es eigentlich aus mit dem Linux Howto..geht es da noch weiter oder gibt es wo eine hübsche kleine Anleitung..bin grade am ubuntu ziehen oder gibt es da was besseres..und welches sollte ich benutzen 32 oder 64 bit?


----------



## T0M@0 (3. November 2011)

TEAM_70335 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es eigentlich aus mit dem Linux Howto..geht es da noch weiter oder gibt es wo eine hübsche kleine Anleitung..bin grade am ubuntu ziehen oder gibt es da was besseres..und welches sollte ich benutzen 32 oder 64 bit?


 
geht nur mit 64Bit!


----------



## naluwams (3. November 2011)

Wäre ja schön gewesen wenn das jetzt funktionieren würde mit meiner Graka.
Wie der Zufall es will, es funktioniert nicht.
-Habe jetzt die Treiber der Graka probiert zu deinstalieren und wieder zu instalieren. (Weis nicht op es ganz geklappt hat.)
-Ich habe den Client wieder deinstaliert und will den jetzt wieder instalieren, mach die config dann auch neu. (kann mir da jemand helfen?)
-Zu Battelfield funktioniert noch nicht richtig mit der Grafik. (kriege kein Vollbild hin, immer in einem Fenster)
-CoD MW2 lauft immer noch ohne problem.

meine Hardware findet ihr in der Signatur einfach auf das mittlere Bild klicken.

Danke im Voraus


----------



## T0M@0 (3. November 2011)

Bei BF3 in den Grafikeinstellungen gibts die Einstellung für Vollbild 

beim einrichten des V7 kann ich leider nicht helfen (nutze noch v6)


----------



## kubi-1988 (3. November 2011)

Also beim Installieren des Clients gibst du schon deinen Namen und den Passkey an. Zusätzlich wählst du noch den SMP- und den GPU-Slot aus.
Nachdem du den Client gestartet hast, gehst du zu Configure und dort zu Solts. Danach fügst du beim GPU-Slot mit Edit noch als Extra cor option client-type=advanced hinzu. Da der GPU-Slot z.Z. noch einen Kern deiner CPU braucht, solltest du noch die Anzahl der Kerne beim SMP-Slot verringern. Dazu gehst du beim SMP-Slot auf Edit und änderst dann, wie im Bild zu sehen die Anzahl der Threads auf 3.

Dann läuft es erstmal der Rest ist dann Anpassung an persönliche Wünsche. Ich hab beim SMP-Solt z.B. unter anderem noch pause-on-start=true eingetragen. Dadurch pausiert der SMP-Slot beim Starten des Clients.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perseus88 (4. November 2011)

Moin liebe Falter.
Ich bekomme keine Bonus punkte mehr!  Laut HFM solten es ca. 3000 werden und gutgeschrieben wurden nur 1250.
Ist das normal? Bin grad am Projekt 7511,mal sehen was da rumkommt.

Gibt es schon F@H werte vom Bully? Hab bis jetzt nix gefunden.


----------



## Bumblebee (4. November 2011)

Perseus88 schrieb:


> Moin liebe Falter.
> Ich bekomme keine Bonus punkte mehr! Laut HFM sollten es ca. 3000 werden und gutgeschrieben wurden nur 1250.
> Ist das normal? Bin grad am Projekt 7511, mal sehen was da rumkommt.


 
Das Projekt 7511 hat eine "Basis-Punktzahl" von 785 Punkten
Wenn du also 1250 bekommen hast ist das teilweise bonifiziert - bist du ev. über die "preferred" (3.8 Tage) gerutscht??
Oder war das vor dem 7511??



Perseus88 schrieb:


> Gibt es schon F@H werte vom Bully? Hab bis jetzt nix gefunden.


 
Habe ich bisher auch nichts brauchbares gesehen


----------



## T0M@0 (4. November 2011)

Angeblich macht der bully nur ca. 13000 ppd.


----------



## naluwams (4. November 2011)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Bei BF3 in den Grafikeinstellungen gibts die Einstellung für Vollbild
> 
> beim einrichten des V7 kann ich leider nicht helfen (nutze noch v6)



Mit BF3 habe ich schon viel versucht. Das ist auf vollbilld ein gestellt.
Spiel jetzt einfach im Fenster, so lange es sich nicht wieder aufhängt.

Danke aber



kubi-1988 schrieb:


> Also beim Installieren des Clients gibst du schon deinen Namen und den Passkey an. Zusätzlich wählst du noch den SMP- und den GPU-Slot aus.


 
Das habe ich schon gemacht.



kubi-1988 schrieb:


> Nachdem du den Client gestartet hast, gehst du zu Configure und dort zu Solts. Danach fügst du beim GPU-Slot mit Edit noch als Extra cor option client-type=advanced hinzu. Da der GPU-Slot z.Z. noch einen Kern deiner CPU braucht, solltest du noch die Anzahl der Kerne beim SMP-Slot verringern. Dazu gehst du beim SMP-Slot auf Edit und änderst dann, wie im Bild zu sehen die Anzahl der Threads auf 3.



Ich hatte vorhin jedes mal 2 Gruppen mit 2 Kernen kann ich das auch wieder hier machen. (war sehr zufrieden damit)  



kubi-1988 schrieb:


> Dann läuft es erstmal der Rest ist dann Anpassung an persönliche Wünsche. Ich hab beim SMP-Solt z.B. unter anderem noch pause-on-start=true eingetragen. Dadurch pausiert der SMP-Slot beim Starten des Clients.



Muss mann dann den client immer wieder starten nach dem hoch fahren?
Ist bei mir nicht so wichtig da ich 24/24 7/7 Falte.

Danke dir auch.



Edit:
hab vergessen zu fragen der client hat jetzt die alte WU die ich forhin am falten war gespeichert und foldet an deen weiter soll ich warten biss er fertig ist mit deenen, und dann an die Config fummeln gehen?


----------



## TEAM_70335 (4. November 2011)

```
08:15:00] Completed 370000 out of 500000 steps  (74%)
[08:20:15] CoreStatus = C0000005 (-1073741819)
[08:20:15] Client-core communications error: ERROR 0xc0000005
[08:20:15] Deleting current work unit & continuing...
[08:20:27] - Preparing to get new work unit...
[08:20:27] Cleaning up work directory
[08:20:27] + Attempting to get work packet
[08:20:27] Passkey found
[08:20:27] - Connecting to assignment server
[08:20:28] - Successful: assigned to (171.64.65.53).
[08:20:28] + News From Folding@Home: Welcome to Folding@Home
[08:20:28] Loaded queue successfully.
[08:20:42] + Closed connections
[08:20:47] 
[08:20:47] + Processing work unit
[08:20:47] Core required: FahCore_a3.exe
[08:20:47] Core found.
[08:20:47] Working on queue slot 05 [November 4 08:20:47 UTC]
[08:20:47] + Working ...
```

dafür habe ich den pc die nacht laufen lassen?..irgendwie ist meine Mühle nicht mehr so zufrieden mit mir...faltet irgendwie nicht mehr stabil..kann einstellen was ich will.. glaube meine CPU ist EOL


----------



## kubi-1988 (4. November 2011)

naluwams schrieb:


> Ich hatte vorhin jedes mal 2 Gruppen mit 2 Kernen kann ich das auch wieder hier machen. (war sehr zufrieden damit)


Also ohne Bonus wäre das egal, ob du einmal mit 4 Kernen rechnest oder mit 2x2 Kernen. Da der Bonus aber abhängig von der Geschwindigkeit ist, ist es besser einmal 4 Kerne zu nutzen. Denn der Bonus steigt mehr als linear mit Geschwindigkeit an. Ein kurzer Test mit dem Bonusrechner bestätigt das. Beim gleichen Projekt bringen 2 Kerne (~doppelte TPF) und dafür 2 WUs gleichzeitig weniger PPD als einmal 4 Kerne. Genaue Formel für den Bonus gibts hier.
Du kannst es mal probieren wie die PPD sich mit 3 und mit 4 Kernen verhalten, aber eigentlich sollten das 3 Kerne mehr PPD bringen.



naluwams schrieb:


> Muss mann dann den client immer wieder starten nach dem hoch fahren?
> Ist bei mir nicht so wichtig da ich 24/24 7/7 Falte.


Also bei der Installation konntest du wählen, ob Folding@home Client Control und der eigentliche Client automatisch gestartet werden sollen. Als Standard ist eingestellt, dass beides mit Windows startet. Ob der eigentliche Client beim Starten von Client Control gestartet werden soll, kannst du bei Preferences einstellen. Für den Autostart von Client Control habe ich jetzt nichts gefunden.



naluwams schrieb:


> Edit:
> hab vergessen zu fragen der client hat jetzt die alte WU die ich forhin am falten war gespeichert und foldet an deen weiter soll ich warten biss er fertig ist mit deenen, und dann an die Config fummeln gehen?


Also bei der Änderung der Anzahl der Kerne könnte es Probleme geben, muss aber nicht sein. Bei der GPU kannst du ruhig ändern, da sollte es keine Probleme geben.


----------



## Wolvie (4. November 2011)

So langsam vermisse ich wirklich eine Funktion, mit der man machne WU's vom falten aussschliessen kann. 
Der dumme 7200 gefaltet mit dem a4-Core klappt bei mir einfach nicht ! Bei spätestens 20% gehts in die Binsen.
Und man ist nun mal nicht 24/4 anwesend um die WU manuell zu löschen. Grrr !


----------



## TEAM_70335 (4. November 2011)

@Wolvie mach dir nix draus..bei mir sind es alles Projekte 10*** ich hasse die Dinger...unendlich lang und wenig ppd


----------



## Wolvie (4. November 2011)

Nja, bei mir geht leider der ganze Falter dann (laufen noch 3 GPU Client) den Bach runter. Und wenns dumm läuft, crashen da auch die Projekte...


----------



## naluwams (5. November 2011)

kubi-1988 schrieb:


> Also ohne Bonus wäre das egal, ob du einmal mit 4 Kernen rechnest oder mit 2x2 Kernen. Da der Bonus aber abhängig von der Geschwindigkeit ist, ist es besser einmal 4 Kerne zu nutzen. Denn der Bonus steigt mehr als linear mit Geschwindigkeit an. Ein kurzer Test mit dem Bonusrechner bestätigt das. Beim gleichen Projekt bringen 2 Kerne (~doppelte TPF) und dafür 2 WUs gleichzeitig weniger PPD als einmal 4 Kerne. Genaue Formel für den Bonus gibts hier.
> Du kannst es mal probieren wie die PPD sich mit 3 und mit 4 Kernen verhalten, aber eigentlich sollten das 3 Kerne mehr PPD bringen.



Ok dan werde ich mit drei Kernen Folden und 1 behalte ich dann für GPU übrig wie  du mir schon geraaten hast danke.



kubi-1988 schrieb:


> Also bei der Änderung der Anzahl der Kerne könnte es Probleme geben, muss aber nicht sein. Bei der GPU kannst du ruhig ändern, da sollte es keine Probleme geben.



ok dann warte ich einfach biss er fertig is tmit falten.

nochmals danke


----------



## Bumblebee (5. November 2011)

Na ist das nicht herrlitsch 

- unser Verfolger hockt uns eng im Nacken
- *BIG*-SMP's sind kaum verfügbar
und dann noch - um es zu toppen...

*RAUCHT* mir noch ein Netzteil ab 
... Natürlich von einem SB-System mit 2 GTX 560Ti ...


----------



## nichtraucher91 (5. November 2011)

mein beileid Bumble!

was anderes. Mir fehlt eine WU von gestern. Das sind bei mir immerhin 4k


----------



## T0M@0 (5. November 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:
			
		

> Na ist das nicht herrlitsch
> 
> - unser Verfolger hockt uns eng im Nacken
> - BIG-SMP's sind kaum verfügbar
> ...



Ziemlich sch....e 

was war das denn für ein NT?


----------



## nfsgame (5. November 2011)

Übel Übel... (...sprach der Dübel und verschwand inner Wand...)


----------



## Wolvie (5. November 2011)

Beileid Bumble...
Und Thx für die Aufklärung warum der i7 keine BIG's mehr bekommt.


----------



## The Ian (5. November 2011)

hast du mittlerweile keine redundante systeme??^^


----------



## RG Now66 (5. November 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:
			
		

> Na ist das nicht herrlitsch
> 
> - unser Verfolger hockt uns eng im Nacken
> - BIG-SMP's sind kaum verfügbar
> ...



Scheibenkleister... Mein Beileit Bumble.
Dann muss jetzt erst recht jeder des Teams alles geben!


----------



## xX jens Xx (5. November 2011)

was sind das eigentlich für misteriöse 10126er SMP-Wu's? 
Die haben auf meine I5 eine TPF von 15-20min und HFM.NET zeigt iwie 0 PPD und 0 Credits an :O


----------



## acer86 (5. November 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Na ist das nicht herrlitsch
> 
> - unser Verfolger hockt uns eng im Nacken
> - *BIG*-SMP's sind kaum verfügbar
> ...


 
Mein Beileid Bumble, 

hoffe du bekommst schnell ersatz


----------



## nfsgame (5. November 2011)

RG Now66 schrieb:


> Scheibenkleister... Mein Beileit Bumble.
> Dann muss jetzt erst recht jeder des Teams alles geben!


 
Die 9500GT läuft gerade wieder ... hab sonst nur noch ne 9800GX2 da, die wegen des vollbestückten Festplattenkäfigs nicht ins Gehäuse passt...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. November 2011)

@Bumblebee: Mein Beileid.


----------



## darkEmperor (5. November 2011)

Meine 3 gtx 580 und mein 2600k falten ab heute auch 3 tage durch. Gogog


----------



## Bumblebee (5. November 2011)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Ziemlich sch....e
> was war das denn für ein NT?



War ein Thermaltake; es scheint so, dass der Lüfter sich gehimmelt hat - mal sehen ob es sich wegen Überhitzung "save" ausgeschaltet hat



The Ian schrieb:


> hast du mittlerweile keine redundante systeme??^^



Nope - bisher nicht

@all - danke für das Mitleid/Beileid


----------



## nfsgame (5. November 2011)

Hmm... Ich wollte gerade den Rechner mit der 9800GX2 und ner 9600GT die nach aufm Schrank lag in Betrieb nehmen. Allerdings is der zweite PCIe-Slot aufm Board hin, also muss ich wohl auf die 9600GT verzichten .


----------



## TEAM_70335 (5. November 2011)

Liebe Faltkollegen, ich wollte nur anmerken wir haben bald ein viertel bis zur zweiten Milliarde erfaltet...

Bumble auch von mir ein extra Drück...kenne das irgendwie zur Zeit, mein i7 920 ist immer instabiler..befürchte er ist EOL


----------



## MrSniperPhil (5. November 2011)

Hey Leute, wollte nur anmerken, ich falte jetz auch mit, allerdings nur mit meinem Laptop...
MfG


----------



## TEAM_70335 (5. November 2011)

@SniperPhil so habe ich auch angefangen...
Damals mit AthlonXP...
willkommen im wirklich allermeist besten TEAM!


----------



## MrSniperPhil (5. November 2011)

Naja, is bei mir immerhin schon mal n i5 (2430M)...
Kann ich gleichzeitig auch noch den GPU-Client laufen lassen??
(Lohnt sich das bei ner GT555M??)
Wo gibts den neuesten GPU-Client??
MfG
EDIT: Bei FahMon kommt ne Fehlermeldung: [05/11/11 - 18:30:33.320] X GPU kann nicht abgefragt werden (FAHlog.txt nicht vorhanden).
Wo find ich die Datei?
Danke!


----------



## mattinator (5. November 2011)

SniperPhil schrieb:


> EDIT: Bei FahMon kommt ne Fehlermeldung: [05/11/11 - 18:30:33.320] X GPU kann nicht abgefragt werden (FAHlog.txt nicht vorhanden).
> Wo find ich die Datei?
> Danke!


 
Im Arbeits-Verzeichnis des Folding-Clients.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (5. November 2011)

Ok, habs gefunden, danke!
MfG


----------



## Psycho1996 (5. November 2011)

Und ich brauch immernochn neues NT... Mir fehlt echt die Kohle im Moment... Hab die Kohle die eigentlich fürs NT war für meine K1 ausgegeben  Naja... Muss ich halt weiterhin gelegentlich meine 480 anschucken... sonst wäre fast 24/7 drin...


----------



## oldDirty (5. November 2011)

Ach Mensch das ist ärgerlich wenn Hardware sich schrottet.
Hoffentlich hat keine weitere Har[d]ware gelitten.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (5. November 2011)

das Problem kenne ich. Ich wollte die CPU auch Anfang Oktober kaufen und jetzt ist es Anfang November und mir fehleen noch immer 60€ für den Xeon E1230...


----------



## mattinator (5. November 2011)

Muss auch mal wieder meinen Senf dazugeben. Hat schon mal einer diesen Effekt mit dem GPU2-Consolen-Client gehabt:
- Client hat Projekt zuende gerechnet, Anzeige:

```
[21:29:08] Completed 100%
[21:30:03] Successful run
[21:30:03] DynamicWrapper: Finished Work Unit: sleep=10000
[21:30:14] Reserved 75764 bytes for xtc file; Cosm status=0
[21:30:14] Allocated 75764 bytes for xtc file
[21:30:14] - Reading up to 75764 from "work/wudata_09.xtc": Read 75764
[21:30:14] Read 75764 bytes from xtc file; available packet space=786354700
[21:30:14] xtc file hash check passed.
[21:30:14] Reserved 15168 15168 786354700 bytes for arc file=<work/wudata_09.trr> Cosm status=0
[21:30:14] Allocated 15168 bytes for arc file
[21:30:14] - Reading up to 15168 from "work/wudata_09.trr": Read 15168
[21:30:14] Read 15168 bytes from arc file; available packet space=786339532
[21:30:14] trr file hash check passed.
[21:30:14] Allocated 560 bytes for edr file
[21:30:14] Read bedfile
[21:30:14] edr file hash check passed.
[21:30:14] Allocated 0 bytes for logfile
[21:30:14] Could not open/read logfile=<work/wudata_09.log>; Cosm status=-1
[21:30:14] GuardedRun: success in DynamicWrapper
[21:30:15] GuardedRun: done
[21:30:15] Run: GuardedRun completed.
[21:30:32] + Opened results file
[21:30:32] - Writing 92004 bytes of core data to disk...
[21:30:33] Done: 91492 -> 90139 (compressed to 98.5 percent)
[21:30:33]   ... Done.
[21:30:36] DeleteFrameFiles: successfully deleted file=work/wudata_09.ckp
[21:30:37] Shutting down core 
[21:30:37] 
[21:30:37] Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
```
- dann tut sich nichts mehr, Client scheint stehen zu bleiben
- <Strg>C eingegeben und Client beendet sich, FahCore_11.exe läuft jedoch weiter 

```
Folding@Home Client Shutdown.
```
- Client mit -send all gestartet, nichts passiert:

```
[21:37:25] Loaded queue successfully.
[21:37:25] Attempting to return result(s) to server...

Folding@Home Client Shutdown.
```
- FahCore_11.exe im Process Explorer gekillt
- Client neu gestartet und dann das:

```
[21:38:18] Error: Missing work file=<>
[21:38:18] 
[21:38:18] Folding@home Core Shutdown: MISSING_WORK_FILES
[21:38:22] CoreStatus = 74 (116)
[21:38:22] The core could not find the work files specified. Removing from queue
[21:38:22] Deleting current work unit & continuing...
```
Jetzt faltet er dasselbe Projekt noch mal, eine Stunde Folding futsch. Waren zwar nur 353 Punkte, aber trotzdem blöd.


----------



## Schmidde (6. November 2011)

The Ian schrieb:


> hast du mittlerweile keine redundante systeme??^^


 
...kommt dann zusammen mit dem Notstrom-Diesel 



Was der arme Bumble hier sich manchmal gefallen lassen muss


----------



## TEAM_70335 (6. November 2011)

Solangsam finde ich das nicht mehr lustig. mein i7 920 ist jetzt mit 1,3125v lt Bios und 1,296 v lt. CPUz faltstabil...wo kann man da sparen? hat jemand paar Bioskniffe?
achso  mich interessieren da ehr Einstellungen zur stabilisierung das Vcore um diesen ggf. zu senken..


----------



## MrSniperPhil (6. November 2011)

Ist es normal, dass n I5-2430M ca 20mins für 1% braucht, und dass er seit ca 1h mittlerweile steht?
Ist es normal, dass be GT555M ca 1h für 1% braucht und seit ca 1,5h steht?
MfG


----------



## Psycho1996 (6. November 2011)

SniperPhil schrieb:


> Ist es normal, dass n I5-2430M ca 20mins für 1% braucht, und dass er seit ca 1h mittlerweile steht?
> Ist es normal, dass be GT555M ca 1h für 1% braucht und seit ca 1,5h steht?
> MfG


 
Das stehen nach 1/1,5h ist NICHT normal... Alles andere: Kein plan, habe andere Hardware am Start 

Zur lösung des "stehens": Welche Temps hast du auf der GPU/CPU? Welche Taktraten liegen beim "stehen" an?


----------



## MrSniperPhil (6. November 2011)

Grad hat er gesagt, dass ein schwerwiegendes Problem aufgetreten ist und er deshalb abbrechen muss...
--> Temps und Takte kann ich dir grad schlecht sagen...
MfG


----------



## Wolvie (6. November 2011)

Kommt auf die Projekte an. Und die 555 wird glaub ich auf nicht viel reisen...

//Zu Lahm...


----------



## MrSniperPhil (6. November 2011)

Wie wärs mit dem System aus meiner Sig?
Würde das mehr bringen?
MfG
PS: Läuft wieder...


----------



## Psycho1996 (6. November 2011)

SniperPhil schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit dem System aus meiner Sig?
> Würde das mehr bringen?
> MfG
> PS: Läuft wieder...


 
Der Phenom II X6 könnte was bringen (gib ihm die Sporen und sag Grüß Gott zu den 4 GHz ), bei AMD/ATi GraKas weiß ich grad nicht wie der aktuelle Stand der Dinge ist...


----------



## MrSniperPhil (6. November 2011)

Übertakten muss noch nich sein, hab den erst seit 3-4 Monaten...
Hm, schade!
MfG


----------



## Psycho1996 (6. November 2011)

Deine Entscheidung  aber auch so @ Stock sollte der was bringen...  Probiers einfach mal aus... Wenn dein Bruder (was ich ausm anderen Thread entnehme) sehr viel an dem Computer ist, kann ich die Empfehlung unterschreiben die dir in dem Thread gemacht wurde: Einfach nen Singlecore Client nebenher laufen lassen... Vielleicht kannst ja iwann auch SMP falten...


----------



## Bumblebee (6. November 2011)

SniperPhil schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit dem System aus meiner Sig?
> Würde das mehr bringen?



Aber definitiv; die CPU (auch unübertaktet) bringt einiges an Punkten
ATI-GraKa ist unter v6 (mit dem ich auch immer noch zugange bin) grottig
Aber wenn du unter v7 faltest bringt auch die Einiges..


----------



## Psycho1996 (6. November 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> ...
> ATI-GraKa ist unter v6 (mit dem ich auch immer noch zugange bin) grottig
> Aber wenn du unter v7 faltest bringt auch die Einiges..


 
Danke xD Auch noch was gelernt  Dachte AMDs gehen immer noch net so gut... Aber sieht wohl doch langsam besser aus...


----------



## kubi-1988 (6. November 2011)

SniperPhil schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit dem System aus meiner Sig?
> Würde das mehr bringen?


Also mit dem 7er Client dürfte dein Sys ~15k PPD schaffen. (~9k PPD für die CPU und ~6k PPD für die GPU) Du kannst ja mal hier schauen. Mit der Liste kannst du in etwa abschätzen, was deine CPU bringt.
Wenn es ums Stromsparen geht, könntest du auch nur die GPU arbeiten lassen. Laut Messung von PCGH verbraucht die HD5770 beim Falten nur ~60W (leider wird dabei vernachlässigt, dass die CPU auch belastet wird). Im Leerlauf soll sie laut Liste bei Wiki ~20 W verbrauchen. Wären also ~40W Mehrverbrauch für 6k PPD.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (6. November 2011)

nen Single-Core kann ich schon laufen lassen, nur muss der halt am systemstart immer angeschalten werden...
(dafür is mein Bro zu faul...)
Wenn ich mit der GraKa falte, kann ich dann nebenbei noch spielen (MW2/BFBC2/BF3/MW3)??
Das is nämlich seine Haupt-Beschäftigung...
Kann ich den Großen hauptsächlich falten lassen und den Lappi nur manchmal/nebenher?
MfG


----------



## kubi-1988 (6. November 2011)

Zum ersten: Sowohl der 6er als auch der 7er Client können automatisch mit Win gestartet werden. Beim 6er Client musst du das ganze als Service lösen. (Gibts hier sicher eine Anleitung dazu, wenn nicht einfach danach fragen) Der 7er Client, den du sowieso wegen der GPU bräuchtest, startet alles normalerweise sowie mit Win, dass kann man aber auch umstellen.
Zum Spielen nebenbei: Grundsätzlich kann man den Client beim Spielen weiter laufen lassen, weil er nur mit einer niedrigen Priorität läuft. Müsstest du aber mal ausprobieren, ob und wie gut das funktioniert.
Ja klar du kannst beide Rechner falten lassen. Wichtig dabei ist nur, dass du die WUs mit Bonus (SMP und einige Singelcore-WUs) am Stück laufen lässt, weil sonst die Bonuspunkte durch die Pause verringert werden.


----------



## klefreak (6. November 2011)

SniperPhil schrieb:


> nen Single-Core kann ich schon laufen lassen, nur muss der halt am systemstart immer angeschalten werden...
> (dafür is mein Bro zu faul...)
> Wenn ich mit der GraKa falte, kann ich dann nebenbei noch spielen (MW2/BFBC2/BF3/MW3)??
> Das is nämlich seine Haupt-Beschäftigung...
> ...


 
Hallo:

Ich hab ein vergleichbares system 
1055t + 6950 ..
Bei mir Läuft der V7 Client als SMP (CPU) und manchesmal auch der GPU Client..
Ich schalte eigentlich den Client auch beim Spielen nicht aus, und hätte noch keine Probleme bemerkt (Witcher 2,..)

mach bei 3,5ghz ca 12k  punkte..
die AMD Grafikkarte falten zu lassen bringt zwar mehr punkte, allerdings sackt dafür der SMP client ein, so dass der effektive Mehrgewinn meiner Meinung nach zu gering ist (derzeit)
neue AMD Projekte ändern das stetig in eine "gute" Richtung

Ich hoffe, dass ich dir helfen konnte

mfg

ps: also den 6Kerner samt SMP anschmeißen 
pps: mit dem System schaffst du es je nach Faltzeit richtung TOP 100/200 !!! (in unserem Team..)


----------



## kubi-1988 (6. November 2011)

@klefreak: Hast du mal gemessen, wie sich das PPD/W-Verhältnis beim CPU-only und beim CPU- und GPU-Falten verändert?
Die AMD-Karten verbrauchen ja nicht so sehr viel Strom. In einer älteren PCGH war da ein Test drin. Ich hab nur noch den Wert für meine HD5770 im Kopf da waren es 60W beim Falten und es sollten so 20W in idle sein. Bei den größeren Karten waren es aber auch nicht mehr als 100W. Den Mehrverbrauch bei der CPU kann man ja vernachlässigen, weil die CPU ja sowieso unter Volllast läuft.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (6. November 2011)

D.h. ich muss weg!

Im Moment is mein Bro nich am Compi...
Wenn ich da unten nur 2h/tag Internet habe, welchen Client soll ich dann nehmen??
MfG


----------



## Psycho1996 (6. November 2011)

Ist das Internet sonst gesperrt? Dann fällt SMP mmn weg, da beim SMP die Punkte nach dem zeitlichen Abstand Download der WU und Upload des Ergebnisses berechnet werden... 

Frag aber mal noch die anderen (Bumble vor allem) ich habe noch nicht so viel Erfahrung...


----------



## MrSniperPhil (6. November 2011)

Jo, aufm WLAN is ne Sperre von 2 Std., wird von uns dur den WLAN-Stick geregelt...
MfG


----------



## nfsgame (6. November 2011)

Wie manche bestimmt schon gemerkt haben, faltete die Graka nebenbei mal wieder ein paar Units. Immer wenn der Rechner sich gerade nur mit Musikberieselung via Radio über digi-Sat beschäftigt .


----------



## Bumblebee (6. November 2011)

Hier bin ich wieder..
@SniperPhil

Wie du angemerkt hattest braucht dein I5-2430M ca 20mins für 1% (was realistisch ist - btw.)
Nachdem ein "normaler" SMP-Client nach gut 3 Tagen (3.1 als Beispiel die WU 7504) fertig gerechnet sein muss um noch Bonuspunkte zu bekommen..
würde das also heissen, dass du in den 2 Stunden bestenfalls 6% am Tag erfaltest
Also für den Mobile definitiv *keine* SMP; du müsstest pro Tag das fünffache (also 10 Stunden) laufen lassen

Anders sieht es - wie schon angesagt - für den X6 1100T aus


----------



## Schmidde (6. November 2011)

Wir halten die Canucks doch gerade wieder auf etwas mehr Abstand wenn ich mich nicht irre??
Haben den "Vorsprung" von 7 Tagen auf über 1,5 Wochen ausgebaut  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tomas2 (6. November 2011)

Nichts was die Canucks auf Dauer fernhalten würde...


----------



## T0M@0 (6. November 2011)

https://www.zack-zack.com/html/detail/zackzack.html?itemId=9477

zugeschlagen


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (6. November 2011)

Das ist ja schon fast kriminell günstig. reine folding Karte oder wird die auch zocken dürfen ?


----------



## T0M@0 (6. November 2011)

meine GTX460 geht bei BF3 in die knie, also auch zum zocken 

die meiste zeit wird sie aber natürlich für 70335 falten 

(PS: 2x GTX460 Gigabyte OC werden dann frei... hat wer Interesse? Würde es dann hier im Marktplatz einstellen...)

btw: https://www.computerpool.de/artikel...DDR5_7310012205/?wkid=CP-1-DE-314eb6f27414d17

Preisfehler?


----------



## nfsgame (6. November 2011)

was willstn dann für die 460 haben ?


----------



## T0M@0 (6. November 2011)

beide zusammen OVP mit Rechnung 200€


----------



## Schmidde (6. November 2011)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> btw: https://www.computerpool.de/artikel...DDR5_7310012205/?wkid=CP-1-DE-314eb6f27414d17
> 
> Preisfehler?



Da sollte man ja schon fast ne Sammelbestellung machen


----------



## oldDirty (7. November 2011)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Preisfehler?


Hab 2x mal "zugeschlagen". So wirklich glaub ich da nicht dran, hab per Nachname geordert. Also Geld gibst erst bei Lieferung.


----------



## TEAM_70335 (7. November 2011)

arum habe ich bei meiner letzten WU keinen Bonus bekommen?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. November 2011)

Jungs, ich bin auch gerade drauf und drann mir einen neuen Falter zuzulegen, hab da ein Angebot an der Angel das fast Wahnsinn wäre es nicht anzunehmen (und wird mein persönliches Geschenk auf meinen 30.). 
Was wäre besser: mit dem eingebauten Xenon X5550 Quad-Core zu falten oder diesen durch einen (evt. zwei) E5645 Six-Core zu ersetzten? 



@TEAM_70335: Mein Beileid, hoffe der Bonus wird noch gut geschrieben. 
Passkey ist noch drinn?


----------



## nfsgame (7. November 2011)

oldDirty schrieb:


> Hab 2x mal "zugeschlagen". So wirklich glaub ich da nicht dran, hab per Nachname geordert. Also Geld gibst erst bei Lieferung.


 


			
				computerpool schrieb:
			
		

> Sie müssen mindestens 18 Jahre alt sein.



Wegen der paar Tage kann man sich als Shopbetrieber auch ins Hemd machen ...

Will noch wer da bestellen und würde für mich nen Kärtchen mitordern ?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (7. November 2011)

oldDirty schrieb:


> Hab 2x mal "zugeschlagen". So wirklich glaub ich da nicht dran, hab per Nachname geordert. Also Geld gibst erst bei Lieferung.


 
Ich hab einfach PayPal genommen. Nur jetzt entfernt sich der Xeon noch weiter


----------



## Bumblebee (7. November 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Was wäre besser: mit dem eingebauten Xenon X5550 Quad-Core zu falten oder diesen durch einen (evt. zwei) E5645 Six-Core zu ersetzten?



Von der reinen Rechenleistung her ist der E5645 dem X5550 natürlich überlegen
Von der Einstufung her gesehen liegt der  Core i7 960 zwischen den beiden; ein Core i7 2600K ist leicht besser als der E5645


----------



## oldDirty (7. November 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Wegen der paar Tage kann man sich als Shopbetrieber auch ins Hemd machen ...
> 
> Will noch wer da bestellen und würde für mich nen Kärtchen mitordern ?


Wie gesagt, ich glaub da noch nicht wirklich dran. Ist doch aber kein Problem mal stellvertretend die Eltern "einzuspannen" oder als nicht regiestrierter Nutzer da bestellen per Nachname. Dazu musste ich jedenfalls keine Alterangabe machen, oder doch? Auch egal.


----------



## Schmidde (7. November 2011)

Da gibts nichts zu glauben...ab dem Kaufzeitpunkt gehst du einen Kaufvertrag ein, somit ist der Preis bindend.
Hätte dir gerne noch eine Karte bestellt, aber bekomm heute nur noch angezeigt das der Artikel nicht verfügbar ist 
Hab mir zum Glück gleich Gestern noch eine bestellt^^


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (7. November 2011)

Schmidde schrieb:


> Da gibts nichts zu glauben...ab dem Kaufzeitpunkt gehst du einen Kaufvertrag ein, somit ist der Preis bindend.


Hängt von den AGBs ab, teilweise gilt der Kaufvertrag erst als abgeschlossen mit Lieferung der Ware.
Bindend ist auch der Preis nicht, nicht mal im Einzelhandel! 
Und gerade im Internet steht fast immer irgendwo dass eventuelle Fehler nicht bindend sind.


----------



## davidof2001 (7. November 2011)

Genau so. Wie in jeder Werbung steht auch da irgendwo (klein gedruckt) das eventuelle Irrtümer vorbehalten sind/bleiben. 
Und in der Regel ist der Vertrag erst bindend mit der Lieferung der Ware. Das war bisher bei jedem Shop so wo ich bestellt habe.
Macht euch keine zu großen Hoffnungen.


----------



## oldDirty (7. November 2011)

Grad bei denen angerufen ob Abholung möglich wäre (  ) .
Es wird wohl kommen wie ich dachte, das war offenbar ein "Fehler", die Geschäftsleitung ist wohl gerade dabei die Situation zu bespechen, tausende Bestellungen blabla...
War ja absehbar. Anscheinend ist der Einkaufspreis vom Großhändler in deren Shop gerutscht.


----------



## Malkolm (7. November 2011)

Der Kaufvertrag hat mit der Lieferung nur in soweit etwas zu tun, als dass der Kaufvertrag der Rechtsgrund für die Übereignungen ist.

Ein Kauf erfolgt anch deutschem Recht mittels dreier, voneinander grundsätzlich unabhängiger, Rechtsgeschäfte (Verträge):
1. Kaufvertrag. Der Kaufvertrag ist ein *Verpflichtungsgeschäft*. D.h. Käufer und Verkäufer verpflichten sich gemäß dieses Vertrages zu handeln.
2. Übereignung des Kaufpreises. Die Übereignung ist ein (dingliches) *Verfügungsgeschäft*. 
3. Übereignung der Ware. Analog zu 2. Erst mit der Übereignung wechselt tatsächlich das Eigentum an der Sache.

Dieser Grundsatz zieht sich übrigens durch das komplette Rechtssystem der BRD, und ist besser als Trenung- bzw. Abstraktionsprinzip bekannt.

Der Kaufvertrag (der mit der Bestellung und deren Bestätigung im Allgemeinen als geschlossen angesehen wird) kann aber in der Tat unter gewissen Umständen als ungültig erklärt werden, womit die Übereignung ihre Rechtsgrundlage verliert. Offensichtliche Irrtümer bei der Preisgestaltung sind ein solcher Fall, wobei die Preisfrage jetzt ist, inwieweit es sich im konkreten Fall hier um einen offensichtlichen Irrtum handelt.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (7. November 2011)

mhh wir hätten wohl lieber nur jeder eine bestellen sollen^^


----------



## oldDirty (7. November 2011)

Ich vermute dahinter nur einen Test deren Verkaufssystem.
Zu einem kleinen Teil hatte ich auch eine Aktion vermutet um gültige Email Addy's zu bekommen.
Sie haben eh nur meine Dummy Addresse erhalten. 

Mal was anderes seltsames;
Habe gerade einen der LianLi Gehäuselüfter etwas reduziert, da er mir laut vorkam. Also die Drehzahl per Adapter niedriger eingestellt.
Jetzt läuft seltsamer Weise CPU und VGA etwas kühler als vorher mit mehr Lufteinlass, kann doch nicht sein?!?
Beides etwa 1°C wie geht denn sowas?
Oder es liegt einfach nur an den Wu's..


----------



## sc59 (7. November 2011)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> https://www.zack-zack.com/html/detail/zackzack.html?itemId=9477
> 
> zugeschlagen




sehr geiler ZACK, habe auch zugeschlagen.
und wenn man den AC mit ca 55€ wegrechnet ist es wirklich unschlagbar.
potenzial hatt die karte genug siehe:
KFA2 Geforce GTX 580 Anarchy - Test / Recension - Grafikkort - SweClockers.com

hoffe nur das se net peift wie die asus 570dc2 die ich zurückgeschickt habe.


----------



## Schmidde (7. November 2011)

Spoiler



Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
           am 2011-11-07 bestellten Sie über unsere Website  www.computerpool.de 1x den Artikel PNY GeForce GTX 560 1024MB GDDR5 Artikelnummer 7310012205.
  Auf unserer Website www.computerpool.de  wurde der Artikel  aufgrund eines technischen Fehlers nur mit 49,11 €  anstatt mit 191,69€ ausgewiesen. Bitte entschuldigen Sie  dies.
Rechtlich verhält es sich so, dass alleine aufgrund des  Eingangs Ihrer  Bestellung bei uns und unserer Bestätigung, dass die  Bestellung bei uns  eingegangen ist, noch kein Vertrag über den Erwerb  derPNY GeForce GTX 560 1024MB GDDR5zum   Stückpreis von 49,11 € zustande gekommen ist. Wie Sie unserer   Bestellbestätigung und unseren Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen  entnehmen  können, wird ein Kaufvertrag erst mit Zugang der Ware beim  Kunden bzw. dem  Zugang einer Auslieferungsbestätigung wirksam.​           Da  es sich sowohl bei der Artikel- und Preisauszeichnung  als auch bei der  Bestellbestätigung und jeder etwaigen weiteren  Erklärung mit diesem Inhalt um  einen Irrtum handelt, fechten wir diese  rein vorsorglich an und nehmen von der  Lieferung derPNY GeForce GTX 560 1024MB GDDR5 Abstand.              Wir haben dazu die bestellten Artikel storniert.
Bitte seien Sie  versichert, wir bedauern den Fehler sehr.
 Sie erhalten dieses Schreiben innerhalb der  nächsten Tage auch auf dem Postwege.




Zu schade


----------



## Knutowskie (7. November 2011)

40k PPD in 24 h geknackt!!! YAY!!!


----------



## T0M@0 (7. November 2011)

Schmidde schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Bei mir auch -_-



Knutowskie schrieb:


> 40k PPD in 24 h geknackt!!! YAY!!!


 
Gratz 

das jetzt 24/7?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (7. November 2011)

Schmidde schrieb:
			
		

> * SPOILER *
> 
> Zu schade



Same here und ich Wette paypal Bucht morgen dennoch ab...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. November 2011)

War vorhin beim Verkäufer der Workstation die ich mir ins Auge gefasste hatte, anscheinend gibt es zwei Versionen von der Workstation > 1 oder 2 CPU-Sockel und seine hat nur einen. 
Hab sie jetzt nicht gekauft, da ich früher oder später einen zweiten Xeon einbauen wollte und das bei seiner ja nicht geht. 

Mal ne Frage bezüglich Server's: Kann man Rack-Server auch auch ohne Rackschrank betreiben sofern die nötigen Lüfter verbaut sind, so im Sinne von einfach einstecken und gut ist's? Eignen sich die Dinger überhaupt zu falten bei entsprechenden CPU's?


----------



## T0M@0 (7. November 2011)

Rackserver kann man auch ohne Rack betreiben... auf Arbeit legen wir die auch immer zum installieren auf den Tisch im Büro (meist HP Dl380 G7)

Musst aber darauf achten, dass die Server nicht besondere KVM Anschlüsse haben, sodass man sie nicht mit normaler Maus/Tastatur/Monitor betreiben kann... (hatten wir mal bei nem kleinen IBM Server, da mussten wir noch teure Kabel kaufen)


edit: Oder meinst du Blades? Da geht das nicht so gut XD


----------



## acer86 (7. November 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> War vorhin beim Verkäufer der Workstation die ich mir ins Auge gefasste hatte, anscheinend gibt es zwei Versionen von der Workstation > 1 oder 2 CPU-Sockel und seine hat nur einen.
> Hab sie jetzt nicht gekauft, da ich früher oder später einen zweiten Xeon einbauen wollte und das bei seiner ja nicht geht.
> 
> Mal ne Frage bezüglich Server's: Kann man Rack-Server auch auch ohne Rackschrank betreiben sofern die nötigen Lüfter verbaut sind, so im Sinne von einfach einstecken und gut ist's? Eignen sich die Dinger überhaupt zu falten bei entsprechenden CPU's?



wen es ein Blade ist was du ohne Rack betreiben willst geht das sicher nur mit einigen Umbauten z.b. wie hier: http://www.oberlehrer.de/wp-content/uploads/2009/04/google-server-design.jpg

was aber sicher nicht mit jeden möglich sein wird wegen den Anschlüssen wie Tom@o schon erwähnt hat.

eine bessere Lösung wären sicher Multi CPU MB´s mit richtig schnellen CPU´s z.b. soll ja in den Bereich schon echte 10kern Cpu´s von Intel geben die mit 2,4Ghz laufen, davon 2 oder gleich 4 auf ein MB da Steigt das Faltkonto und Das Reale Bank Konto fällt rasant ins bodenlose


----------



## oldDirty (7. November 2011)

Noch auf die GTX560 Nummer zurück kommend.
Verlangt vom Shop bitte das eure Daten gelöscht werden inkl Email. Das Recht dazu habt ihr.


----------



## Knutowskie (7. November 2011)

die 40k PPD werden 24/7 wohl nichts werden. Leider. 

Grund A: Der 870S will sich auf dem Brett (glaube ASrock H55N GE R2.0) einfach nicht übertakten lassen. Hab mir bei ebay nen Asus P7P55D LE geschossen für 30€ inkl. Hoffe damit gehts besser.

Grund B: Der E6420 liefert variable PPD 600 - 5000... Da kann man leider nix machen.

Grund C: Die ganzen Maschinen sind keine "Falt-only" Kisten. Variable benutzung als Server und PCs drücken die PPD sporadisch derbe nach unten.

Aber ich freu mir trotzdem diese persönliche Schallmauer durchbrochen zu haben.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. November 2011)

@Tom@0&acer86: Um ganz konkret zu werden, hab da einen Dell PowerEdge R710 gesehen, der mit zwei X5670 bestückt ist und wen es sich die Sache lohnd würde ich versuchen an das Gerät herunzukommen. 

Was das finanzielle anbelangt, hatte mir mal als Obergrenze 2'000SFr. (~1'700Euro) angepeilt, dass dabei "nur" Gebrauchte bei meiner Zielgruppe zu Auswahl stehen, war mir von Anfang an klar.


----------



## acer86 (7. November 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @Tom@0&acer86: Um ganz konkret zu werden, hab da einen Dell PowerEdge R710 gesehen, der mit zwei X5670 bestückt ist und wen es sich die Sache lohnd würde ich versuchen an das Gerät herunzukommen.
> 
> Was das finanzielle anbelangt, hatte mir mal als Obergrenze 2'000SFr. (~1'700Euro) angepeilt, dass dabei "nur" Gebrauchte bei meiner Zielgruppe zu Auswahl stehen, war mir von Anfang an klar.


 

wen man nach den daten gehen kan da sollte das richtig was bringen: On my Sr-2(2 x5670's @ 4.1 ghz), 24 threads no gpu's, my tpf on a 6901 were 10:10(min:sec) for 190,000 ppd.

selbst ohne Oc bestimmt 120k PPD


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. November 2011)

Schauen wir mal was geht, die ganze Sache läuft noch ein paar Tage.


----------



## naluwams (7. November 2011)

ok hab nicht alles gelesen dieser kommentar wawr über flüssig


----------



## Wolvie (8. November 2011)

Sucht hier nicht jmd ein neues PSU? 
Wäre vll eine billige Überganslösung:
ZackZack! Zuschnappen und Sparen!


----------



## Bumblebee (8. November 2011)

naluwams schrieb:


> ok hab nicht alles gelesen dieser kommentar war überflüssig


 
Verstehe ich jetzt gerade nicht ..



Wolvie schrieb:


> Sucht hier nicht jmd ein neues PSU?
> Wäre vll eine billige Überganslösung:
> ZackZack! Zuschnappen und Sparen!


 
Hat leider (für uns Falter) einen gewichtigen Nachteil: ==> *Grafikkartenanschlüsse 1 x 6-polig*


----------



## darkEmperor (8. November 2011)

Sagte der mit dem längsten


----------



## Psycho1996 (8. November 2011)

Wolvie schrieb:


> Sucht hier nicht jmd ein neues PSU?
> Wäre vll eine billige Überganslösung:
> ZackZack! Zuschnappen und Sparen!


 
Ich bin der dern PSU braucht xD



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Hat leider (für uns Falter) einen gewichtigen Nachteil: ==> *Grafikkartenanschlüsse 1 x 6-polig*


 
Und genau das ist das toschlag Argument das ich mir das Ding nicht hole, da ich 1 x 6er und 1 8er/6+2er brauch...

Aber trotzdem Danke das du dran gedacht hast


----------



## oldDirty (8. November 2011)

*AW: Die Falter des Teams #70335 stellen sich vor!*



darkEmperor schrieb:


> Sagte der mit dem längsten


Und tschüß


----------



## Wolvie (8. November 2011)

Bitte 
Ich ärgere mich selbst nämlich weil ich neulich bei der 580 nicht zugeschlagen habe.


----------



## Shantyboost (8. November 2011)

Der mit dem längsten ist aber auch immer der mit der längsten stromrechnung XD 
Ich werde mich die Tage mal mit einer ubuntu in einer vm auseinandersetzen wenn das effektiver ist. Aber linux und ich sind nicht grade freunde. Aber wenn ich probleme bekomme melde ich mich. Wenn/falls ich zu Weihnachten eine neue Grafikkarte kriege kann ich auch noch einen gpu client laufen lassen. Das gleiche mache ich dann noch bei meinem laptop und dann falte ich aus allen rohren.


----------



## Bumblebee (8. November 2011)

*AW: Die Falter des Teams #70335 stellen sich vor!*



Shantyboost schrieb:


> Der mit dem längsten ist aber auch immer der mit der längsten stromrechnung XD



Sag nix 

So, nun wollen wir wieder "sauber" sein und den Thread nicht weiter "verwässern"


----------



## Bumblebee (8. November 2011)

Wolvie schrieb:


> ... Ich ärgere mich selbst nämlich weil ich neulich bei der 580 nicht zugeschlagen habe.



Nun, hat mich auch Überwindung gekostet *nicht* zuzuschlagen
Fakt ist aber, dass sie als *FALT*-Karte auch so günstig ihren Preis nicht "wert" war


----------



## Wolvie (8. November 2011)

Nja, ich installier gerade MW3... das läuft mit ner 580er anstatt mit ner 260er bestimmt etwas flotter. 
WENN ich sie mir geordert HÄTTE dann nicht nur zum falten. Aber da ich mir in absehbarer Zeit nen neuen Pixelknecht zulegen will spar ich mir das Geld lieber.

Edit: Ich sehe gerade, das ich 1 WU abgeliefert habe, aber 0 Punkte dafür bekommen hab. Und wie sieht es aus mit BIG's? Seit 3/4/5 Tagen hab ich keine mehr bekommen...


----------



## oldDirty (8. November 2011)

Um eine 260 zu ersetzen reicht auch eine 460 dicke. 216 vs 336 Shader.
Dazu brauchst nicht wirklich eine 580.


----------



## oldDirty (8. November 2011)

*AW: Die Falter des Teams #70335 stellen sich vor!*

Hi Shantyboost.
Shanty? Ist doch eher Norddeutsche Musikrichtung, gerne in Ex-verrauchten Kneipen entlang der Ostsee Fischerdörfchen?!


----------



## Shantyboost (8. November 2011)

??? Was meinst du?  Ich komme aus dem Ruhrpott.


----------



## Bumblebee (8. November 2011)

Wolvie schrieb:


> Nja, ich installier gerade MW3... das läuft mit ner 580er anstatt mit ner 260er bestimmt etwas flotter.
> WENN ich sie mir geordert HÄTTE dann nicht nur zum falten. Aber da ich mir in absehbarer Zeit nen neuen Pixelknecht zulegen will spar ich mir das Geld lieber.



Die macht da sicherlich Laune - stimmt schon; verglichen mit einer 260er sind da Welten dazwischen



Wolvie schrieb:


> Edit: Ich sehe gerade, das ich 1 WU abgeliefert habe, aber 0 Punkte dafür bekommen hab. Und wie sieht es aus mit BIG's? Seit 3/4/5 Tagen hab ich keine mehr bekommen...



Die hängen immer mal wieder etwas hinterher - kann schon passieren dass sie "zu spät" verbucht wird
Was nun die SMP's anbelangt scheinen sie zeitweise echte Nachschubprobleme zu haben; und bei den *BIG*'s erst recht


----------



## Bumblebee (8. November 2011)

*AW: Die Falter des Teams #70335 stellen sich vor!*

Juhuuungs - bleibt sauber... - RuKa würde sich anbieten


----------



## Schmicki (8. November 2011)

Wolvie schrieb:


> ... Und wie sieht es aus mit BIG's? Seit 3/4/5 Tagen hab ich keine mehr bekommen...



Das wird sich auch noch etwas hinziehen. Mein Goliath kaut auch schon seit Tagen nur an SMP-WUs rum. Hier der offizielle Kommentar aus dem Foldingforum:



> *Re: Wither the bigadv WUs?*
> 
> by *kasson* » Sat Oct 29, 2011 7:23 am
> We're shifting some servers around, so you may  see a slight decrease in bigadv WU availability over the next ~2 weeks.   The clients should roll over to standard SMP in the meantime if we run  short.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (8. November 2011)

1. Was ist Folding @ Home (F@H)
2. Was ist Falten

Hab den Thread gerade entdeckt und frag mich das


----------



## sc59 (8. November 2011)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> 1. Was ist Folding @ Home (F@H)
> 2. Was ist Falten
> 
> Hab den Thread gerade entdeckt und frag mich das



Servus,
schau mal hier rein . es wird dir schnell Aufklärung verschaffen.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...ten-fuer-anfaenger-oder-ist-folding-home.html


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. November 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Was nun die SMP's anbelangt scheinen sie zeitweise echte Nachschubprobleme zu haben; und bei den *BIG*'s erst recht


Mein 1090t hatte dadurch heute Nacht rund 7h Zwangspause. 
Hab die Jungs in Standfort bald zuviele faltwütige Freiwillige?


----------



## Wolvie (8. November 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Mein 1090t hatte dadurch heute Nacht rund 7h Zwangspause.



Dachte schon es liegt wieder am Internet, das keine WU gezogen werden kann... Hatte auch 6-7h Pause.

Thx Schmicki für die Info.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (8. November 2011)

Juhu, hab schon die 2. WU (CPU) und bin schon bei 75%!!
Bei der GPU is es noch nich ganz so weit...
(1. WU 52%)
MfG
PS: @wolvie: Wie kann ich die Ergebnisse in die Sig einbinden?


----------



## Wolvie (8. November 2011)

@SniperPhil: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...olding-home-stats-die-signatur-einbinden.html Da wird dir geholfen 

Super -- Hab gerade nen richtigen Frustmoment.
Nach langem hab ich mein GPU Falter von XP auf Win7 umgestellt. Weil es immer wieder Stabilitätsprobleme mit dem SMP-Client gab, die ich unter Win7 nicht habe. Nun... Win7 installiert und es geht gar nichts mehr! Der GPU3 Client stürtzt regelmäßig ab, und wenn er läuft werden die 2 Grakars (die mit dem 3er falten) nicht voll ausgelastet, sondern nur 30-40%. Die Grakar unter dem 2er Client lässt sich nicht mehr so hoch takten, dafür liefert sie 1-1,5k mehr PPD. Probleme treten auch ohen OC auf. Auch schon verschiedene Grafiktreiber installiert. 
Bin mit meinem Latein am Ende.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (8. November 2011)

Hm, bei mir sieht das jetz komisch aus, dabei hab ich das alles nach der Anleitung gemacht...
MfG


----------



## Schmidde (8. November 2011)

Du hast noch das gleiche Problem wie ich damals 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...ts-die-signatur-einbinden-23.html#post2995949




Edit: Perfekt


----------



## MrSniperPhil (8. November 2011)

Ah, danke jetz funzts...
(bis S. 23 hatte ich noch nich gelesen...)
MfG


----------



## Wolvie (8. November 2011)

ZackZack! Zuschnappen und Sparen!

POV GTX 570 für 270€


----------



## oldDirty (8. November 2011)

Zu Spät 
ZackZack! Zuschnappen und Sparen!
Wollte auch grade..


----------



## naluwams (8. November 2011)

Hey leute ich hab schon wieder Probleme mit der Graka beim Folden nach einem neu start des Rechners ist die GPU auf status failed gewechselt.
nach einmal pausen und starten lief es für kurze zeit dann wieder failed, jetzt findet mein client mein Graka nicht mehr.
was soll ich maachen???


----------



## oldDirty (8. November 2011)

Treiber neu installieren?


----------



## Gast20141127 (9. November 2011)

Hallo Faltergemeinde !

Mal eine Frage wegen den PRGC Zahlen. 
So wie ich das ganze verstehe werden WUs ja öfters berechnet wegen der Verifizierbarkeit der Resultate, was ja auch ok ist 
Gestern hatte ich z.B. eine (GPU Core 0x15 Fermi) mit R18735 C217 G54. (dass P für Project, R für Run, usw steht weiß ich ja)
Das kommt bei mir etwa alle 5-7 WUs vor, dass die Zahlen so hoch sind.
Ich frage mich aber schon ob es wirklich sein muss das WUs mehrere zehntausendmal gerechnet werden müssen.
Das sieht für mich etwas danach aus wie: Es gibt momentan keine neuen Projekte, geben wir den Leuten aber mal ne alte statt gar keiner, damit sie den Ehrgeiz nicht verlieren...
Es ist aber ja nicht so, dass der Strom nichts kosten würde, und CO2 neutral ist die Stromerzeugung auch bei uns in Tirol trotz der vielen Wasserkraftwerke nicht... (ich bin halt ein kleiner Öko...)
Habe auch schon in offiziellen F@H Forum gesucht, aber fand da auch keine richtige Antwort darauf. Mein Englisch ist aber auch nicht das beste.
Gerade eben hat mein V7 Client eine geladen mit R12C26G499, das empfinde ich ja noch als ok.

Nur zur Info:
Ich mache hier ja schon wegen der Forschung mit und nicht um irgendwo  mal in einer Statistik vorne zu sein (was mit meiner GTX460 ja sowieso  nicht zu schaffen ist...)

Grüße aus Tirol, und sorry wegen der "Wall of Text"...
Stefan


----------



## Thosch (9. November 2011)

Moin@all.

Frage wg.Treiberupdate: Brauche ich eigendl.beim Falten das ganze 3D-Vision-Zeuch wenn ich *keine* 3D-Brille verwende ?
Im übrigen tauchen bei mir wieder die GPU-WUs auf die mehrfach berechnet werden wollen ... bei den letzten 5 WUs 3 Fails bei ...


----------



## Gast20141127 (9. November 2011)

@ Thosch
nö, 3d brauchst du nicht, nur das PhysX muss halt installiert werden/sein.
Hatte beim Update jetzt auf den 285.62 beim beenden des Clients (V7) 2 mal eine Fehlermeldung das sich der Treiber zurückgesetzt hat,
die WUs wurden dann aber anstandslos fertig gerechnet und auch gezählt.
Seit 5 Tagen läuft alles wieder einwandfrei nachdem ich von der 7.1.24 auf die 7.1.38 geupdated habe.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (9. November 2011)

gustlegga schrieb:


> Hallo Faltergemeinde !
> 
> Mal eine Frage wegen den PRGC Zahlen.
> So wie ich das ganze verstehe werden WUs ja öfters berechnet wegen der Verifizierbarkeit der Resultate, was ja auch ok ist
> ...


Ok hab mich ein wenig informiert, die Run Nummer sagt im Prinzip aus dass verschiedene Start Bedingungen verwendet wurden, es sind zwar die gleichen Atome aber eben mit anderen Geschwindigkeiten die zufällig gewählt werden. Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe  
Hier gibt es mehr Info : http://fahwiki.net/index.php/Runs,_Clones_and_Gens

Früher wurden die WUs übrigens nur 2 mal berechnet, und man bekam die Punkte erst wenn die Bestätigung da war. Wie oft jz wiederholt wird weiß ich leider nicht, ich glaube aber nicht viel öfters


----------



## Malkolm (9. November 2011)

Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> Ok hab mich ein wenig informiert, die Run Nummer sagt im Prinzip aus dass verschiedene Start Bedingungen verwendet wurden, es sind zwar die gleichen Atome aber eben mit anderen Geschwindigkeiten die zufällig gewählt werden. Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe
> Hier gibt es mehr Info : Runs, Clones and Gens - FaHWiki



Nicht ganz. Deine Beschreibung passt eher auf Clones, denn auf Runs. Hier mal meine Interpretation sehr vereinfacht:

*Project*: Die grobe Beschreibung was gefaltet wird. Z.B. ein Protein aus 50 (25 Typ A + 25 Typ B) Atomen. Oder 30 Typ A + 10 Typ B + 10 Typ C,..., oder 100 Atomen ...
*Run*: Verschiedene Umgebunsvariablen für ein Projekt, beispielsweise unterschiedliche Temperaturen, oder wirkende äußere Kräfte. Aber auch größere Änderungen der Startbedingungen, z.B. unterschiedliche Konfigurationen einer funktionellen Endgruppe (Beispiel: Endgruppe A-X-B oder gedreht B-X-A)
*Clone*: Verschiedene Startbedingungen eines Runs, allen voran andere Start-Geschwindigkeiten (und Richtungen) jedes einzelnen Atoms.

Diese Vorgaben (PRC) werden von Stanford erstellt. Darin steckt ein (großer) Teil deren wissenschaftlicher Arbeit. Dann kommen wir ins Spiel:
*Gen(eration)*: Die einzelnen Zeitschritte. Die Variablen (das was in den Infos der Workunits steckt) von Gen 0 (Zeit 0 bis Zeit 1) wird durch Stanford vorgegeben (durch PRC). Gen 1 (Also Schritt Zeit 1 bis Zeit 2) enthält die Startvariablen, die aus Gen 0 errechnet wurden. Gen 2 die aus Gen 1 etc... 


Aus den PRCG-Nummer lässt sich also nicht ablesen wie oft genau diese WU schon gerechnet wurde. Es ist aber davon auszugehen, dass jede WU einige Male gerechnet wird von verschiedenen Clients, um Fehler zu minimieren, definitiv aber nicht 18000 mal 


Wem das Beispiel oben zu unverständlich war, hier mal obiges übertragen auf ein fiktives "Wir berechnen genau (auf den cm) den Fahrweg von Köln nach Bonn":
Projekt: Das genutzte Auto (Ford Scorpio, Audi A4, 3er BMW,...)
Run: Startzeitpunkt (morgens - Rush Hour, mittags, nachmittags, Abends - rush hour,...)
Clone: Startgewicht abhängig von Tankfüllung (1000kg, 999kg, 998kg,...)
Gen: Einzelne Teilabschnitte der Fahrstrecke (Die ersten 10 Meter, Meter 2000 bis Meter 2010, Meter 25670 bis Meter 25680,...)

Hoffe das hilft


----------



## Gast20141127 (9. November 2011)

@ Mastermaisi777 & Malkolm

THX schon mal für die Infos.
Ich hatte eben Run immer gleichgesetzt wie oft eine WU schon gerechnet wurde, dann eben mit unterschiedlichen Startbedingungen durch Gen&Clone.
Bei der Masse an Teilnehmern weltweit wäre das ja nicht unmöglich gewesen das die Community schneller berechnet als die Leute in Stanford Projekte bereitstellen können.
Werd mir dann auch nochmal den Wiki-Link von Mastermaisi durcharbeiten und die davon weiterführenden, soweit mein Englisch reicht.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (9. November 2011)

Wann kommt IB genau raus? Weiß man das schon? 

Was meint ihr, zahlt es sich jetzt noch aus auf den SB Zug aufzuspringen oder soll ich warten?


----------



## oldDirty (9. November 2011)

Der reine Leistungsschub soll angeblich nicht zu groß werden, also nicht wie beim letzten Wechsel von Lynnfield auf SB.
Schon sparsamer im Verbrauch und eben 22nm und nur 77 TDP.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (9. November 2011)

oldDirty schrieb:


> Der reine Leistungsschub soll angeblich nicht zu groß werden, also nicht wie beim letzten Wechsel von Lynnfield auf SB.
> Schon sparsamer im Verbrauch und eben 22nm und nur 77 TDP.


Geht mir eher um die übertaktbarkeit und den Preis als den leistungszuwachs  
Je nach Quelle wird der Anfang 2012 oder März 2012 released, wenn März stimmt steig ich noch auf SB um ^^
Der Z68 soll ja mit IB zusammenpassen?


----------



## oldDirty (9. November 2011)

Wirklich wieder einfach wird nur SB-E zum OC.
Der Takgenerator dürfte auch beim Ivy Bridge System wieder im Chipsatz ( zB Z68 ) liegen, sprich genau das gleiche "OC-Problem" wie bei SB.
Nur SB-E hat da eine deutliche Änderung erfahren, back to the roots. 
Bitte korrigiert mich bei Irrtum.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. November 2011)

Heute ist wieder mal so ein Tag an dem ich am liebsten Microsoft in den Hintern treten würde: bei einem der letzten Updates von Win7 hat sich MS wieder mal die Frechheit erlaubt die automatischen Update-Einstellung ohne zu fragen zu ändern! 

Ich habe immer eingestellt "automatisch herunterladen, aber manuell installieren" und jetzt war wieder mal auf "automatisch installieren" eingestellt. 
Durch diesen Mist war mein Hauptrechner rund 5h nur am rumideln anstatt am falten.


----------



## T0M@0 (9. November 2011)

Ich hab heute morgens updates installiert. Nun nach der arbeit musste ich feststellen, dass auch bei mir ein Neustart durchgeführt wurde


----------



## Bumblebee (9. November 2011)

Gut zu wissen - obwohl bei meinen Rechnern bisher nichts passiert ist *aufholzklopf*


----------



## oldDirty (9. November 2011)

nope, nichts dergleichen bei mir.
Alles wie es vorher eingestellt war. Den Neustart habe ich manuell ausgeführt.
Btw, warum lasst ihr den V7 nicht bei Systemstart mit starten, standartmäßig ist es eh so.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. November 2011)

oldDirty schrieb:


> Btw, warum lasst ihr den V7 nicht bei Systemstart mit starten, standartmäßig ist es eh so.


1. Ich benutzte den V7 nicht.
2. Was nützt es wen der Client automatisch mit System startet, wenn man zuerst das Passwort eingeben muss? 

Wer sagt, Passwort braucht es nicht, braucht auch keine Antivirus-Software > Das Haupttor ist offen! 

Mal abgesehen davon, momentan läuft eh alles 24/7 und auf diese eine Minute kommt es definitiv nicht an.


----------



## Vorsicht_Bissig (9. November 2011)

Hi Leute, ich brauch kurz mal eure Hilfe ...

Ich wollte mal schauen, wieviele Punkte mein Netbook beim Gpu-Falten so bringt, blos hab ich das Problem, dass die GPU nicht erkannt wird.
Es handelt sich um ein Thinkpad Edge 11 mit einer Ati 4225. Es läuft unter Windows
Den Client konnte ich mit einer Verknüpfung starten, wo ich einfach -forcegpu r700 angehängt hab.
Jetzt stürzt er (der Client) ab, sobalt die GPU anfangen würde zu rechnen.
Hat jemand ne Idee, wie ich das gefixt krieg?


----------



## MrSniperPhil (9. November 2011)

Irgendwie hab ich schon die ganze Zeit heute so Zwangspausen drin...
Z.b. hat er das letzte % vor ca 70Mins fertig gemacht, seitdem idled er...
Weshalb is das so??
MfG
EDIT: Grad hat er wieder n %chen gemacht...
Trotzem, diese Zwangspausen ziehen mich nach unten...


----------



## mattinator (9. November 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> 2. Was nützt es wen der Client automatisch mit System startet, wenn man zuerst das Passwort eingeben muss?
> 
> Wer sagt, Passwort braucht es nicht, braucht auch keine Antivirus-Software > Das Haupttor ist offen!


 
Ich habe seit kurzem den Rechner so konfiguriert, dass ich ihn in den Ruhestand fahre mit Passwort-Abfrage bei Reaktivierung und Job's im Task-Planer, welche die Folding-Clients (1 x CPU-SMP2, 2 x GPU2) starten (incl. Reaktivierung des Rechners). Funktioniert ohne Probleme und ist nach meiner Meinung kein Sicherheitsrisiko.


----------



## Bumblebee (10. November 2011)

SniperPhil schrieb:


> Irgendwie hab ich schon die ganze Zeit heute so Zwangspausen drin...
> Z.b. hat er das letzte % vor ca 70Mins fertig gemacht, seitdem idled er...
> Weshalb is das so??
> MfG
> ...



Verstehe ich jetzt gerade nicht
Wenn ich dein Pic betrachte hast du (bzw. dein PC) um 19:18:31 mit SMP-Falten angefangen (Lokalzeit 21:18:31)
Dann kann doch eigentlich bis 21:31 (Zeit vom Pic) noch nicht wirklich viel passiert sein


----------



## oldDirty (10. November 2011)

Vorsicht_Bissig schrieb:


> Hat jemand ne Idee, wie ich das gefixt krieg?


sofortige Überhitzung vermute ich.


----------



## Bumblebee (10. November 2011)

Vorsicht_Bissig schrieb:


> Hi Leute, ich brauch kurz mal eure Hilfe ...
> 
> Ich wollte mal schauen, wieviele Punkte mein Netbook beim Gpu-Falten so bringt, blos hab ich das Problem, dass die GPU nicht erkannt wird.
> Es handelt sich um ein Thinkpad Edge 11 mit einer Ati 4225. Es läuft unter Windows
> ...


 
Nun, das Problem ist natürlich (auch), dass die ATI 4225 nun nicht gerade ein Düsenjäger ist (mal nett formuliert)
In einer (externen) Einstufung schafft er es noch gerade knapp in Klasse 3 und liegt - mal als Vergleich - etwa im Bereich einer nVidia GeForce G 210/G205
Aber das ist ja auch nicht der primäre Einsatzzweck für den Chip

Ich würde damit nicht zu falten versuchen; Outcome (wenn du es zum Laufen bekommen solltest) ist zu niedrig


----------



## xX jens Xx (10. November 2011)

Na toll, mein PC hat sich heut nacht um 3:30 neugestartet


----------



## Bumblebee (10. November 2011)

xX jens Xx schrieb:


> Na toll, mein PC hat sich heut nacht um 3:30 neugestartet



Wie nett von ihm - und das ganz selbstständig - ohne dich zu stören/ zu wecken 
War das (auch) im Zusammenhang mit den Windoof-Updates??


----------



## nfsgame (10. November 2011)

Hat noch wer das Problem keine Units für den GPU-Client zu bekommen?


----------



## MrSniperPhil (10. November 2011)

@Bumblebee: Der is nur ne Stunde zurück, wenn der 1900 anzeigt is bei mir (auf der Windows-Uhr und im Wecker, iPod, Handy und so weiter) 2000...
--> Der hat schon die 70mins Pause gemacht...
MfG


----------



## mattinator (10. November 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Hat noch wer das Problem keine Units für den GPU-Client zu bekommen?



Nö, die zwei GPU2(!)-Clients haben seit 14:00 anständig Projekte "weggeschaufelt".


----------



## Bumblebee (10. November 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Hat noch wer das Problem keine Units für den GPU-Client zu bekommen?



Nope, (noch) läuft alles ohne Probleme (GPU2 und GPU3)


----------



## xX jens Xx (10. November 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Wie nett von ihm - und das ganz selbstständig - ohne dich zu stören/ zu wecken
> War das (auch) im Zusammenhang mit den Windoof-Updates??


 
Haha jaa 

Ich denkmal das es von dem Windooof-Update kommt:/


----------



## Thosch (11. November 2011)

Mein GPU-Cl. hat wieder Probs mit den WUs (70xx o.76xx ?). Bei den letzten 6WUs waren 4 Fails mit dabei ... *ugly*
Win7-Update läuft bei mir, inkl.manueller Inst.,nur d.Firefox-Update auf d.8er hats verkackt.Seiten werden,wenn überhaupt, nur seeeeeeehr langsam uns unvollst.geladen. Jedwede Deaktivierung,Profilwechsel o.-Neueinrichtung,Neuinst.brachte nix.
Sh..t mal wieder ...


----------



## Bumblebee (11. November 2011)

So, nun war es leider soweit - wir wurden überrundet
Ich möchte euch aber trotz dieses kurzen Rückschlages (in gut 3 Wochen sind wir ja wieder 19.) nochmals gratulieren
Ihr seid ein Spitzenteam und ich möchte nirgendwo anders meine Rechenzeit und meinen Strom verbrauchen 

Wenn ihr so weitermacht wird das auch in Zukunft der Wissenschaft und unserem Ranglistenplatz gut tun 

Darum ein   für die 70335


----------



## Schmicki (11. November 2011)

Trotzdem ärgert es einen, wenn man einen Platz verliert. Aber das schmälert ja nicht unsere Teamleistung. Die ist echt spitze! 
Man muss einfach neidlos anerkennen, wenn manche Teams höhere Punkteemissionen erzeugen. Es kommt ja wieder dem wissenschaftlichen Ziel zugute.

Zudem ist der Strom in Kanada viel billiger, da fällt die Entscheidung leichter den PC im Winter als Heizung zu benutzen. So der O-Ton aus dem Canucks Forum.


----------



## TEAM_70335 (11. November 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> So, nun war es leider soweit - wir wurden überrundet
> Ich möchte euch aber trotz dieses kurzen Rückschlages (in gut 3 Wochen sind wir ja wieder 19.) nochmals gratulieren
> Ihr seid ein Spitzenteam und ich möchte nirgendwo anders meine Rechenzeit und meinen Strom verbrauchen
> 
> ...


 ich liebe uns auch..und falte gern...

awachs - Team Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats zieht euch mal das Team rein ist lustig zwei Falter und einer faltet dort grade 8 mio ppd...

dabei fällt mir ein für einen Folding pc habe ich fast alles zusammen nur cpu und mutti fehlt..und dafür 350 eucken..zumal ich noch nen Elektro Schlagzeug haben will..


                 ________7 0 3 3 5
    -----------


----------



## RG Now66 (11. November 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:
			
		

> Darum ein   für die 70335



Dem schliesse ich mich an:
  für die 70335 ! Und nur nicht den Kopf verliehren


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. November 2011)

Den Teamplatz holen wir uns wieder. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knutowskie (11. November 2011)

Na und? Sind wir halt überrundet worden... Trotzdem isses bei euch am schönsten.

Am Ende isses eh wurst, wer in irgend ner Tabelle vorne liegt. Hauptsache wir können irgendwann mal Krebs usw besser verstehen und heilen.

Trotzdem gibt es nur ein Team: 70335!

"Das sind doch alles Whnsinnige..."

Dafür bin ich ENDLICH in der TOP20 angekommen! Der 870S faltet grad für Ultimo, dort steht der auch gerade. Sein Strom, sein Account. Also noch bin ich verwundbar.... *hrrrhrrr*


----------



## Wolvie (11. November 2011)

Ein Platz zu verlieren ist ja kein Rückschlag, sondern ein Ansporn 
Fold on 70335


----------



## Bumblebee (11. November 2011)

Knutowskie schrieb:


> Dafür bin ich ENDLICH in der TOP20 angekommmen !



Grats Bro 



Wolvie schrieb:


> Ein Platz zu verlieren ist ja kein Rückschlag, sondern ein Ansporn



Genau so isses


----------



## Malkolm (11. November 2011)

Mal so nebenbei: Faltet jemand auf meinem Account mit? Evtl versehentlich?
Ich bekomme ca. alle 6h ~3k Punkte (sprich ~12k PPD), die ich mir nicht erklären kann. Seit gestern.
Bei mir faltet die GPU (5k alle 7h), ein C2Q (3-4k PPD) und ein C2D auf der Arbeit (2kPPD).

Gibts irgendwo die möglichkeit zu sehen, welche WUs genau man abgeliefert hat?


----------



## nfsgame (11. November 2011)

Scheiß auf den Platz! Wir sind trotzdem das beste Team der Welt. Zwar nicht wenn man auf die Rangliste schaut, aber würde es eine Rangliste für spitzenmäßige Teammitglieder, die immer da sind wenn es gilt jemanden zu helfen geben würde oder es einfach nur um gutes miteinander klarkommen gehen würde, dann wären WIR der uneinholbare Spitzenreiter. 

Jungs, ihr seit spitze!


----------



## Bumblebee (11. November 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Scheiß auf den Platz! Wir sind trotzdem das beste Team der Welt. Zwar nicht wenn man auf die Rangliste schaut, aber würde es eine Rangliste für spitzenmäßige Teammitglieder, die immer da sind wenn es gilt jemanden zu helfen geben würde oder es einfach nur um gutes miteinander klarkommen gehen würde, dann wären WIR der uneinholbare Spitzenreiter.
> 
> Jungs, ihr seit spitze!



... sag ich doch ...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. November 2011)

Wer ist eigentlich *picar81_4711*?
Faltet ja wie der Teufel in unserem Team.


----------



## Wolvie (11. November 2011)

Ist so'n "Impulsfalter" wies aussieht. Hier hat er glaube ich noch nicht geschrieben, oder irre ich?


----------



## TEAM_70335 (12. November 2011)

WTF? 250 kpt an einem Tag What the Hell...was hat er für eine Maschine..das würde ich gern wissen


----------



## nichtraucher91 (12. November 2011)

so Leute die SMP und GPU-Wu heute morgen waren vorerst meine letzten. Der i3 wird gegen einen E-450 getauscht, was ja nicht der Hit in Sachen Rechenleistung ist. Sobald der Xeon da ist bin ich natürlich wieder voll dabei dabei. Bis dahin muss die PS3 eben etwas heizen... 
PS: ihr könnt das ganze natürlich beschleunigen in dem ihr in meinem V-Thread wildert 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## nfsgame (12. November 2011)

Oh man... Gestern den ganzen Tag durchgefaltet bis eben als ich merken musste, dass es mir irgendwie die Config gegrillt hat und ich weder in nem Team eingetragen war noch nen eigenen Username hatte ... Ist gefixt,  obwohl ich gerne wüsste wie das passiert ist .


----------



## Wolvie (12. November 2011)

Mein i7 hat sich ne BIG gezogen  Nach rund ner Woche..


----------



## Knutowskie (12. November 2011)

Hat jemand direkte Erfahrung mit ner GTX 550 Ti? Soll wohl der GTS 450 als nachfolger dienen.

Ist die auch so gut im PPD/Watt Verhältnis?

Will evtl. mal ne 2. Karte mit geringem Verbrauch und guter Ausbeute anschaffen. Deswegen ja auch mein Suche-Fred. dort hat mir einer ne GTX550 Ti angeboten. Nur weiß ich da nicht, was man davon halten soll...


----------



## Bumblebee (12. November 2011)

Knutowskie schrieb:


> Hat jemand direkte Erfahrung mit ner GTX 550 Ti? Soll wohl der GTS 450 als Nachfolger dienen.
> 
> Ist die auch so gut im PPD/Watt Verhältnis?



Absolut ja (verglichen mit der 450er)
Sie erfaltet bei ca. gleichem Verbrauch noch etwas mehr Punkte


----------



## freibier47906 (12. November 2011)

Drek,Router kaputt...natürlich am ANFANG vom WE.Heißt dann wohl jede Menge Leerlauf UND kein Telefon,da merkt man erstmal,wie abhängig man davon geworden ist.


----------



## Knutowskie (13. November 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Absolut ja (verglichen mit der 450er)
> Sie erfaltet bei ca. gleichem Verbrauch noch etwas mehr Punkte



Okay dann werd ich ma gucken ob das noch finanziell drin ist. (Hab erst wieder 60€ ausgegeben für 8GB DDR3 und nen 1156er Board... Der i7 870S solls ja kuschelig haben...)
Ansonsten kommt der i/ unter ubuntu mit SMP only rein. BIG werd ich wohl nicht bringen können, wenn ich höre was DAS an Traffic frisst...

@freibier: mein Beileid!


----------



## mattinator (13. November 2011)

Hmm, EOC hat wohl der Sontag-der-13.-Bug ?


----------



## Bumblebee (13. November 2011)

mattinator schrieb:


> Hmm, EOC hat wohl der Sontag-der-13.-Bug ?



Wie meinst du das?


----------



## mattinator (13. November 2011)

War offline, ist jetzt aber scheinbar wieder da. Ich bin wohl zu zeitig aufgestanden.


----------



## Wolvie (13. November 2011)

Noch n EOC-Bug:
Meine Tagesausbeute gestern liegt bei 3.002 Punkten mit 5 WU's. 
Für 3 WU's hab ich noch keine Punkte bekommen...


----------



## Knutowskie (13. November 2011)

Da kann aber glaube EOC nix für. Die lesen ja auch nur die Statistiken von Stanford aus. Dort gabs doch derzeit Probleme, dass die irgendwas umstellen soweit ich gehört habe und manche WUs dadurch erst später vergütet werden. Korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege...


----------



## Wolvie (13. November 2011)

Nja, Hauptsache sie werden gutgeschrieben. 
Ich bin gerade am Testen mit VM's und Linux, streng nach diesem Thread: 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...ow-schnell-effizient-falten-mit-einer-vm.html
Jedoch bekommt die VM keine Verbindung ins Netz..


> [12:29:22] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
> [12:29:22] + Could not connect to Primary Assignment Server for ID
> [12:29:22] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
> [12:29:22] + Could not connect to Secondary Assignment Server for ID


Weis jemand an was das liegen kann?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. November 2011)

@Wolvie: Hat der VMware-Client (virtuelles Linux) selber eine Internetverbindung, sprich kannst du mit dem Firefox im Internet surfen?
Wen nein: Internetverbindung des VMware-Clients aktiviert?


----------



## Uwe64LE (13. November 2011)

Kann man eigentlich mit/unter einem Namen für 2 teams gleichzeitig falten oder gehen dann die Punkte für das ältere team verloren?
Dass man die alten Punkte nicht mit ins neue team nehmen kann, ist mir klar.
Ich frag mich nur, ob man einen neuen Namen anlegen muss oder den alten behalten kann.
Falls es möglich ist: braucht man dann getrennte pass keys oder wird der alte key von beiden team accounts akzeptiert?


----------



## xX jens Xx (13. November 2011)

Die letzte Woche war Punktemäßig die Beste zeit 3 Monaten! Klick


----------



## kubi-1988 (13. November 2011)

Wolvie schrieb:


> Weis jemand an was das liegen kann?


Also Firefox hat die fertige VM nicht. Das Problem hatte ich aber auch, als ich von VMware Player 3.x auf 4.0 gewechselt bin. A.Meier-PS3 hat denke ich recht, dass es an der fehlenden Internetverbinung liegt. Bei mir hatte es geholfen den Netzwerkadapter von Bridged auf NAT umzustellen. Problem ich kann den Client jetzt nicht mehr mit HFM.NET überwachen bzw. ich muss da noch was umstellen.



Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Kann man eigentlich mit/unter einem Namen für 2 teams gleichzeitig falten oder gehen dann die Punkte für das ältere team verloren?
> Dass man die alten Punkte nicht mit ins neue team nehmen kann, ist mir klar.
> Ich frag mich nur, ob man einen neuen Namen anlegen muss oder den alten behalten kann.
> Falls es möglich ist: braucht man dann getrennte pass keys oder wird der alte key von beiden team accounts akzeptiert?



Also falten mit dem gleichen Namen unter verschiedenen Teams ist möglich und es werden keinem Team Punkte wieder abgezogen. Beim Passkey bin ich mir nicht sicher, aber ich denke da brauchst einen pro Account (Team).


----------



## T0M@0 (13. November 2011)

Uwe64LE schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man eigentlich mit/unter einem Namen für 2 teams gleichzeitig falten oder gehen dann die Punkte für das ältere team verloren?
> Dass man die alten Punkte nicht mit ins neue team nehmen kann, ist mir klar.
> Ich frag mich nur, ob man einen neuen Namen anlegen muss oder den alten behalten kann.
> Falls es möglich ist: braucht man dann getrennte pass keys oder wird der alte key von beiden team accounts akzeptiert?



Wenn es in dem team noch keinen mit deinem namen gibt, dann geht das... geht dann da bei null los. Die punkte im anderen team bleiben..


----------



## Knutowskie (13. November 2011)

T0M@0: Auf der Stats seite kann man für den i7 870S die 6098 WU nicht auswählen zum eintragen... doof. Gabs einfach nicht im Dropdown...

allgemein:

Ich freu mich schon... WENN alles klappt und der i7-870S gut auf dem Asus P7P55D LE läuft (btw: hat jemand OC Erfahrung mit dem Board?)
UND ich ne GTS 450 o.ä. ranbekomme bastel ich nen F@H-only Rechner.

Dann werden PPD getestet: 
- Ubuntu: CPU only VS CPU+GPU
- Windows(XP oder 7): CPU only VS CPU+GPU

und evtl test ich ma ne BIG-WU und mess den Traffic davon. Will mal exakte Werte haben... wie lange dauert die BIG auf dem 870S und wie groß ist so ne BIG-WU überhaupt im down+upload. Daraus lässt sich dann doch recht gut der monatliche Durchschnittsverbrauch bestimmen. Bisher siehts ja eher schlecht aus. Die Prognosen zeigten ja, dass die 25GB / Monat nicht ausreichen werden... Aber eigene Messwerte sind mir da lieber, denn: traue niemals einer Statistik, die du nicht selbst gefälscht hast...


----------



## T0M@0 (13. November 2011)

Knutowskie schrieb:


> T0M@0: Auf der Stats seite kann man für den i7 870S die 6098 WU nicht auswählen zum eintragen... doof. Gabs einfach nicht im Dropdown...


 
Danke, die Liste wurde upgedated


----------



## Muschkote (13. November 2011)

Hallo,

@Knutowskie


> und wie groß ist so ne BIG-WU überhaupt im down+upload


 
wenn ich mich recht entsinne, ist der Download etwa 25MB und der Upload etwa 100MB gross. Wenn Du 3 Tage für eine WU brauchst macht das 10 Stk/Monat, ich denke das sollte Deinen Traffic nicht ausschöpfen.


----------



## RG Now66 (13. November 2011)

Hi,
ich hab gerade eine 7903 an der strippe, kann es sein dass das eine psydo Big WU ist?
(hab stark erhöht CPU Temps festgestellt während F@H läuft)

MfG RG.


----------



## Amigafan (14. November 2011)

T0M@0 : Beabsichtigst Du, die CPU/GPU-Liste in den Stats zu erweitern? Wenn ja, ich hätte Daten für einen Q8200@ 2600Mhz, der auf Ubuntu 11.10 läuft . . .

Knutowskie : Wenn Du einen CPU-only-Falter laufen lassen willst, empfehle ich Dir, dass in Linux zu tun - das Ergebnis hat mich selber beeindruckt :
Q8200@2600Mhz : zwischen 7 und 9k PPD (mit Bonus) .
Selbst die Einrichtung von HFM hat - nach anfänglichen Schwierigkeiten aufgrund teilweise unvollständiger Installationsanleitungen - geklappt.
Für mich als ziemlichen Linux-Neuling ein Erfolg!

Ich vermisse außerdem eine HFM-Installationsanleitung in deutsch - und eine Anleitung für Linux, die auch so "einfache" Tätigkeiten wie das Öffnen eines Terminal-Fensters beschreibt - versucht das mal bei Ubuntu 11.10 unter der UNITY-Oberfläche . . . - viel "Spass" bei der Suche
Daran dürften Anfänger schon scheitern. . .

Ansonsten muss ich dieser Community mal ein dickes Lob aussprechen: (heuchel, heuchel )
Ihr habt nicht nur dafür gesorgt, dass meine HD 5870 endlich - mit richtigem Core ausgestattet - ihr Leistungspotential entfalten kann und ich so die PPD's der Graka mehr als verdoppeln konnte, sondern auch, dass ich mein Experiment mit einen CPU-only-Falter unter Ubuntu-Linux gestartet habe - mit Erfolg.
Macht weiter so . . .

Vielleicht ist es mir möglich, bei dem Einen oder Anderen zu helfen - s.o. . . .

So long . . .


----------



## T0M@0 (14. November 2011)

Amigafan schrieb:


> T0M@0 : Beabsichtigst Du, die CPU/GPU-Liste in den Stats zu erweitern? Wenn ja, ich hätte Daten für einen Q8200@ 2600Mhz, der auf Ubuntu 11.10 läuft . . .


 
Also der Grundgedanke war, dass jeder seine Werte dort selbst einträgt 

Dazu musst du dich zunächst registrieren, dann auf der GPU/CPU Seite einfach auf eintragen klicken...

(wenn du das nicht möchtest, dann kannst du mir das auch per PM schicken)


----------



## Amigafan (14. November 2011)

Danke, Tom, dann werde ich das mal machen. . . 

Dazu zwei Fragen: Für mich als "Forenneuling" - was bedeutet PM?
Welcher Punktewert wird eingetragen? - der Wert, den mir HFM als PPD ausgibt - also mit Bonus - oder der Grundwert der WU?

Danke für Deine Antwort im Voraus . . .

So long . . .


----------



## Knutowskie (14. November 2011)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Knutowskie : Wenn Du einen CPU-only-Falter laufen lassen willst, empfehle ich Dir, dass in Linux zu tun - das Ergebnis hat mich selber beeindruckt :
> Q8200@2600Mhz : zwischen 7 und 9k PPD (mit Bonus) .
> Selbst die Einrichtung von HFM hat - nach anfänglichen Schwierigkeiten aufgrund teilweise unvollständiger Installationsanleitungen - geklappt.
> Für mich als ziemlichen Linux-Neuling ein Erfolg!
> ...



Hey! Ich weiß ja, dass die CPU unter Ubuntu effektiver faltet als unter Win7. die Frage ist immer nur, was macht die Grafikkarte, wenn man sie mit Wine emuliert und mitfalten lässt. Ist der PPD Verlust durch Wine durch die KArte gedeckt, kommt mehr rum oder weniger...

Mit dem Terminal: Es gibt Tastenkombinationen, die funktionieren immer: Einfaches Terminal im Desktop öffnen: Strg+Alt+T 
Wenn der Grafikkram mal abgeschmiert ist, hast du bei den meisten Linuxen immer noch 6 andere tty zur Verfügung. Erreichen kannst du die mit Strg+Alt+F1...F6; Auf F7 läuft bei Ubuntu standardmäßig der Desktop.


----------



## T0M@0 (14. November 2011)

Amigafan schrieb:
			
		

> Danke, Tom, dann werde ich das mal machen. . .
> 
> Dazu zwei Fragen: Für mich als "Forenneuling" - was bedeutet PM?
> Welcher Punktewert wird eingetragen? - der Wert, den mir HFM als PPD ausgibt - also mit Bonus - oder der Grundwert der WU?
> ...



PM=Personal Message = Nachricht hier im Forum (auch PN)

Zu den Punkten: PPD mit Bonus


----------



## acer86 (14. November 2011)

Hier mal ein paar werte was SB-E leisten kan, im test war hier ein i7-3960X der bei einer Normalen SMP Wu 43500PPD Erreicht!!!!!!!!!!!!!

der vollständige test dazu hier: Intel Sandy Bridge Extreme i7-3960X Processor Review | Overclockers

Fazit: SB-E scheint gerade bei Folding@Home, einzuschalgen wie eine Bombe, allerdings bleibt ein Pfader nachgeschmack der Preiß
         für das selbe Geld könnte man sich locker 2!!! 2600K kaufen die dan in etwa das selbe leisten.


----------



## Wolvie (14. November 2011)

Huuuh 43.500 PPD... Was reist der nur bei BIG's (wenn's den welche gäbe...) 

Auf alle Fälle hab ich beschlossen das der 3960X in meinen 2012er Pixelschubser kommt.


----------



## Thosch (14. November 2011)

Hi@all!

Leute, Leute, Leute ... da hab ich mir was eingefangen, glaube ich zumind. ... 

Hab nach einer SW-Akt. meiner Firewall und dem "Virenüberwacher", inkl. Neustart, folgende WU am Laufen: Projekt 10130 (R80/C2/G1), geladen am 08.11.,
96% um 21:29 - 13.11.
97% um 03:30 - 14.11.
98% um 17:35 - 14.11.


   

Wie wird das enden, mit Bonus, ohne Bonus, ohne jegl.Punkte ... k.A. ... 

Update: Hab jetzt mal den Echtzeitscanner abgeschalten, so nen komischen laufenden Prozess beendet (MS Indexsearcher oder wie der hieß), mal schauen obs was hilft ...

Update2: ... keiner Besserung ...


----------



## RG Now66 (14. November 2011)

Arrgh ich mach mal ne -parade,
da meine cpu/kühlung spinnt kann ich wärend dieser woche (wenn die Götter so wollen ) kein smp folden 
(hab lieber gepaust als ca. 95°C an dem i72600 gemessen wurden)


----------



## T0M@0 (14. November 2011)

GTX580 angekommen, eingebaut --> faltet


----------



## Thosch (14. November 2011)

Puuhh ... diese Ka.k-WU is durch, die nächste läuft wieder "normal" ...


----------



## nfsgame (14. November 2011)

Ich verschwinde mal für ne Zeit in Skyrim .

Mit einem trotz 9800GX2 leisen System mit annehmbaren Temperaturen (55°C/56°C CPU, 71°C/69°C GPUs) . Ein auf leises Folding getrimmtes System kann nix so schnell schocken .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. November 2011)

Wolvie schrieb:


> Huuuh 43.500 PPD... Was reist der nur bei BIG's (wenn's den welche gäbe...)
> 
> Auf alle Fälle hab ich beschlossen das der 3960X in meinen 2012er Pixelschubser kommt.


Wen du so ein Ding willst, würde ich eine Nummer kleiner nehmen > 3930K 
Die fehlenden 100MHz-Takt kannst du ohne Problem übertakten, da er auch unlocked ist und der ganz grosse Vorteil zum X3960 > er ist ~44% günstiger!


----------



## Bumblebee (14. November 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wen du so ein Ding willst, würde ich eine Nummer kleiner nehmen > 3930K
> Die fehlenden 100MHz-Takt kannst du ohne Problem übertakten, da er auch unlocked ist und der ganz grosse Vorteil zum X3960 > er ist ~44% günstiger!



Seh ich auch so  - aber warten wir mal noch die Test's ab...


----------



## T0M@0 (14. November 2011)

Beim Test lief das ding aber auf 3,9ghz... Wollte ich nur erwähnen


----------



## Wolvie (14. November 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Seh ich auch so  - aber warten wir mal noch die Test's ab...


Genau - der Rechenschieber wird erst Jan/Feb gebaut. In der Hoffnung das "Nievida" die 600er Serie rausbringt. 
Zumal hoffe ich noch auf weitere Tests, gerade was verschiedene Speichergeschwindigkeiten angeht, genauso wie weitere Mainboards.


----------



## freibier47906 (14. November 2011)

Neuer Router heute angekommen,nun wird wieder fleißig gefaltet...schließlich haben einige Teams vor uns ziemliche Durchhänger. Da meine Frau bald nen neuen Lappi bekommt,frag ich mich,welche Notebook CPUs und GPUs sich zum Falten eignen,und ob überhaupt.


----------



## Uwe64LE (15. November 2011)

Werde mal ein paar Pünktchen bei 70335 lassen. Mal sehen, ob das mit dem gleichen passkey funktioniert.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (15. November 2011)

freibier47906 schrieb:


> Neuer Router heute angekommen,nun wird wieder fleißig gefaltet...schließlich haben einige Teams vor uns ziemliche Durchhänger. Da meine Frau bald nen neuen Lappi bekommt,frag ich mich,welche Notebook CPUs und GPUs sich zum Falten eignen,und ob überhaupt.


 
NV GPUs und Intel CPUs zb. 
hab mit meinem i3-380M und einer GF310M bis zu 4k ppd gemacht. Bei 45-50W Stromaufnahme.
Das Gerät steht übrigens zum verkauf


----------



## The Ian (15. November 2011)

allgemein würd ich aber nen lappi nicht zum (dauer) falten nehmen...wenn beide komtonenten auf vollast laufen ist das nicht gerade angenehm für die hardware


----------



## acer86 (15. November 2011)

The Ian schrieb:


> allgemein würd ich aber nen lappi nicht zum (dauer) falten nehmen...wenn beide komtonenten auf vollast laufen ist das nicht gerade angenehm für die hardware



und bei vielen Notebooks limitiert die Kühlung und oder das Netzteil


----------



## nichtraucher91 (15. November 2011)

ich hatte eig kaum Probleme, solange ich nicht den Silent-Modus angemacht hab.


----------



## acer86 (15. November 2011)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> ich hatte eig kaum Probleme, solange ich nicht den Silent-Modus angemacht hab.



es kommt leider meist auf die Hardware Ausstattung an, gerade die Notebooks mit Guter Hardware (Desktop Ersatz oder gaming Notebooks) haben in letzter zeit viele Probleme mit CPU-Throttling

und GPU-Throttling, das heist nix anderes das bei Vollauslastung von CPU und GPU meist die Takt raten abgesenkt werden um z.b. die Kühlung und oder das Netzteil nicht zu Überlasten, selbst Alienware und andere High End Notebooks sind davon betroffen. siehe hier: http://www.notebookjournal.de/tests/laptop-review-alienware-m17x-2630qm-geforce-gtx-580m-nkrt-1514


z.b. bei meine Notebook ist es so wen ich nur mit den CPU Falten braucht es ca. 85Watt und wen nicht nur mit den ATI GPU Falte 65Watt aber wen beide zur gleichen zeit laufen dan braucht es Trotzdem nur 98Watt da die ATI gpu herunter getaktet wird weil mein Netzteil nur max 100Watt liefern kan.

was eigentlich schade ist den man bekommt zwar gute Komponenten aber es wird an der Kühlung oder am Netzteil gespart das man sie dan doch nicht voll nutzen kan, 
Gut, sei dahin gestellt wie viele User wirklich ihr Notebook bis ans Limit Ausreizen, den die wenigsten werden die Leistung wirklich brauchen daher fällt das den wenigsten auch auf.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (15. November 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> es kommt leider meist auf die Hardware Ausstattung an, gerade die Notebooks mit Guter Hardware (Desktop Ersatz oder gaming Notebooks) haben in letzter zeit viele Probleme mit CPU-Throttling
> 
> und GPU-Throttling, das heist nix anderes das bei Vollauslastung von CPU und GPU meist die Takt raten abgesenkt werden um z.b. die Kühlung und oder das Netzteil nicht zu Überlasten, selbst Alienware und andere High End Notebooks sind davon betroffen. siehe hier: Alienware M17x (GTX 580M) Notebook im Test Geforce GTX 580M pustet im Alienware M17x auf notebookjournal.de
> 
> ...




sowas darf einfach nicht passieren! wenn ich potente HW kaufe, will ich die auch voll nutzen können und nicht die vom Hersteller, dank schlechter Kühlung, "vorgegebenen" Spar-Modi's! Würd ich sofort zurück schicken. oder wenn im Laden gekauft, dort reklamieren, mit der Begründung, dass nicht gehalten werden kann, was versprochen worden ist. 
Mein (altes, also i3 und GF 310m) nehmen max 52W auf und das NT gibt bis zu 65W ab.


----------



## acer86 (15. November 2011)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> sowas darf einfach nicht passieren! wenn ich potente HW kaufe, will ich die auch voll nutzen können und nicht die vom Hersteller, dank schlechter Kühlung, "vorgegebenen" Spar-Modi's! Würd ich sofort zurück schicken. oder wenn im Laden gekauft, dort reklamieren, mit der Begründung, dass nicht gehalten werden kann, was versprochen worden ist.
> Mein (altes, also i3 und GF 310m) nehmen max 52W auf und das NT gibt bis zu 65W ab.


 
ist leider bei sehr viele aktuellen Notebooks der fall, kannst bei vielen Test´s von Notebookjournal nachlesen gerade die Notebook´s mit i7 und einer schnellen GPU leiden unter den thema.
leider sind nicht nur Billighersteller davon betroffen sondern gerade Hochpreisige Notebook´s 1200+ Euro haben das Problem  

z.b. bei meinen Notebook ist es mir auch erst aufgefallen als ich Test weiße ein Messgerät angeschlossen habe und mal F@H laufen hatte. da ich es aber eh nie zum Falten nutzen werde stört mich das nicht weiter, den bei normalen Anwendungen wie CAD oder Spiele ist es bis jetzt noch nie aufgetreten 

bei einigen herstellern wie z.b. "der Apfel" geht man soweit und lässt den Turbo boost bei den Intel weg damit aus den Apfel kein Apfelmus wird


----------



## Bumblebee (15. November 2011)

Von dem Thema hatten wir es auch schon mal (schon etwas länger her)
Die Stats von meinem Läppy stehen hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/folding-home-pcgh-team-70335/137068-folding-laptop.html


----------



## Wolvie (15. November 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> ist leider bei sehr viele aktuellen Notebooks der fall, kannst bei vielen Test´s von Notebookjournal nachlesen gerade die Notebook´s mit i7 und einer schnellen GPU leiden unter den thema.
> leider sind nicht nur Billighersteller davon betroffen sondern gerade Hochpreisige Notebook´s 1200+ Euro haben das Problem



Kann ich nur zustimmen. Mein LP hat nen i7-720QM mit ner GTX260M. Faltet die GPU mit, wird die CPU von 1,7Ghz auf satte 0,9Ghz runtergetaktet. Netzteil liefert zwar genug Strom (120 Watt) aber die Kühlung ist... beschränkt.


----------



## T0M@0 (15. November 2011)

Mein X6 hat heute 101 SMP WU's geschrottet (wiedermal) 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (15. November 2011)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Mein X6 hat heute 101 SMP WU's geschrottet (wiedermal)


 
Mein Beileid. Manchmal steckt halt der Wurm drin.


----------



## T0M@0 (15. November 2011)

Sooo nun ist es so weit, meine geliebten GTX460 kommen unter den Hammer:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/v...eforce-gtx-460-oc-1gb-gddr5-ovp-rechnung.html

vielleicht möchte ja jemand damit weiter falten, für unser Team 

@mattinator: da ist ganz bestimmt ein Wurm drin... aber angeblich soll das ja normal sein mit den WU's...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. November 2011)

@T0M@0: Mein Beileid . 
Bis jetzt hab ich eine einzige P10127 bekommen und die hat meinen Celeron ohne Probleme durchgefaltet.

Was meinst mit "normal mit diesen WU's"?  Nur die P10127 oder auch die anderen in dieser Region von Projektnummern?
Die P10124/10125/10126/10133/10134 hab ich alle mit meinem 1090t ohne Probleme gefaltet.


----------



## tomas2 (15. November 2011)

Mein kleiner Faltserver (von dem ich euch übrigens noch finale Bilder schulde) hat momentan leider voll die Macke mit dem Sandy Bridge Grafiktreiber. Ca. Alle paar Sekunden verliert der Monitor das Signal, nur um in ein paar Sekunden wieder gefunden zu werden. Der Monitor blinkt quasi zwischen ein und aus. Treiber Neuinstallation hat auch nichts gebracht. Jetzt habe ich den alten Treiber vom Juni wieder drauf und viel ach und Krach und gefühlten 1000 Reboots funktionierts nun wieder. Ich wüsste nur zu gern was da los ist/war. 
Manchmal erkennt er auch zwei Monitore, obwohl da mit Sicherheit nur einer angeschlossen ist. 

Echt seltsam sowas nd kostete mich 5Stunden.


----------



## T0M@0 (15. November 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @T0M@0: Mein Beileid .
> Bis jetzt hab ich eine einzige P10127 bekommen und die hat meinen Celeron ohne Probleme durchgefaltet.
> 
> Was meinst mit "normal mit diesen WU's"?  Nur die P10127 oder auch die anderen in dieser Region von Projektnummern?
> Die P10124/10125/10126/10133/10134 hab ich alle mit meinem 1090t ohne Probleme gefaltet.


 
es waren:
Project: 11021 (Run 0, Clone 4056, Gen 22)
Project: 11060 (Run 0, Clone 156, Gen 1)
Project: 10132 (Run 51, Clone 2, Gen 8)
Project: 10132 (Run 51, Clone 2, Gen 8)
Project: 10125 (Run 67, Clone 1, Gen 29)
Project: 10130 (Run 59, Clone 2, Gen 6)

usw.

Auffällig ist, dass viele Doppelt sind...

Bumblebee meinte mal, dass es normal sei...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. November 2011)

@Tom@0: Von deinen aufgezählten Projekten hab ich auch schon den P11021 und P10125 mit dem 1090t gefaltet, aber bei mir liefen sie problemlos. 

Mein Celeron faltet gerade an einer P11060 > kein Knurren, kein Murren und der Skyp lief bis vor ein paar Minuten auch noch nebenher.

Schon versucht den Client neu einzurichten und ihm ne andere Maschiene-ID zu geben?


----------



## freibier47906 (16. November 2011)

Wolvie schrieb:


> Kann ich nur zustimmen. Mein LP hat nen i7-720QM mit ner GTX260M. Faltet die GPU mit, wird die CPU von 1,7Ghz auf satte 0,9Ghz runtergetaktet. Netzteil liefert zwar genug Strom (120 Watt) aber die Kühlung ist... beschränkt.


 

Wenn ich es richtig im Kopp hab,ist ein I7 2670QM zusammen mit einer Nvidia 525M drin...ich weiß,seltsame Kombination,aber wenn man daß Laptop ,NEU, von ehemals 899 auf knapp 600 Euro bekommt,guckt man nicht soo genau hin...zumal er ja nicht weiter zum Spielen gedacht ist.


----------



## Thosch (16. November 2011)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> es waren:
> Project: 11021 (Run 0, Clone 4056, Gen 22)
> Project: 11060 (Run 0, Clone 156, Gen 1)
> Project: 10132 (Run 51, Clone 2, Gen 8)
> ...



Moin @ all !!
Bei mir sinds die 7620er und 7621er WUs die es immer mal wieder erwischt. Die o.g. sind bis auf die 10130 (R80/C2/G8) alle rel.gut durchgelaufen.


----------



## T0M@0 (16. November 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @Tom@0: Von deinen aufgezählten Projekten hab ich auch schon den P11021 und P10125 mit dem 1090t gefaltet, aber bei mir liefen sie problemlos.
> 
> Mein Celeron faltet gerade an einer P11060 > kein Knurren, kein Murren und der Skyp lief bis vor ein paar Minuten auch noch nebenher.
> 
> Schon versucht den Client neu einzurichten und ihm ne andere Maschiene-ID zu geben?


 
Hab ich noch nicht probiert, werde ich aber heute mal machen. 

Viele von diesen Projekten laufen auch ohne Probleme durch, aber 1-2 mal die Woche geht es nicht, und dann halt 20-101 am stück die nicht gehen. (EUE kommt sofort nach dem runterladen, hat den eindruck, dass nicht mal angefangen wird zu rechnen)

PC läuft so seit Monaten 24/7 Stabil ohne irgendwelche Probleme. (CPU runter takten hat auch nicht geholfen)


----------



## mattinator (16. November 2011)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Auffällig ist, dass viele Doppelt sind...
> 
> Bumblebee meinte mal, dass es normal sei...


 
Kann ich ich bestätigen. Solange bei den abgebrochenen Projekten ein bestimmter Prozentsatz der Fertigstellung nicht überschritten wird, bekommst Du dasselbe Projekt immer wieder. Das geht so lange, bis es durchläuft, der Client (für 24 h) deaktiviert wird oder Du den Client mit einer anderen ID neu startest.


----------



## Schmicki (16. November 2011)

@T0M@0

Hast du denn beim Einrichten des Clienten "-advmethods" auf [no] gesetzt? Das hat bei mir geholfen. Seitdem bekomme ich keine komischen WUs mehr!


----------



## T0M@0 (16. November 2011)

Sowohl mit als auch ohne advmethods bekomm ich den scheiß XD


----------



## nfsgame (16. November 2011)

Bei mir brechen auch immer Units ab ohne das die begonnen werden. Allerdings auf der Grafikkarte. Egal welche GPU. Sind meist auch immer die 10xxx-Projekte. Manchmal ist auch ein P5792 dazwischen.


----------



## acer86 (16. November 2011)

hab auch gerade eine 10129er Wu bekommen mal sehen ob die Durchläuft


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (16. November 2011)

Falls noch jemand BD Ergebnisse braucht , hier sind ein paar mit 4 Ghz : Bulldozer PPD - [H]ard|Forum


----------



## T0M@0 (16. November 2011)

Mastermaisi777 schrieb:
			
		

> Falls noch jemand BD Ergebnisse braucht , hier sind ein paar mit 4 Ghz : Bulldozer PPD - [H]ard|Forum



Cool, trag ich nachher auf der staspage ein


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (16. November 2011)

Ab Jänner gibt es keine BigAdv Units mehr für Rechner mit weniger als 16 Kernen ! 

Folding@home: Planned changes to "Big Advanced" (BA) projects, effective January 16, 2012


----------



## Schmicki (16. November 2011)

Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> Ab Jänner gibt es keine BigAdv Units mehr für Rechner mit weniger als 16 Kernen !



Ja, das habe ich auch schon gesehen! Das ist natürlich ein harter Schlag. Der Wiederstand formiert sich im Foldingforum. Zuerst die Reduktion der Bonuspunkte und nun diese 16 Threads Vorgabe. Es ist zum heulen. Aber Stanford hat es jetzt schon bekannt gegeben, damit man zu Weihnachten die richtigen Komponenten beim Weihnachtsmann ordern kann.


----------



## acer86 (16. November 2011)

Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> Ab Jänner gibt es keine BigAdv Units mehr für Rechner mit weniger als 16 Kernen !
> 
> Folding@home: Planned changes to "Big Advanced" (BA) projects, effective January 16, 2012



Seit der BigWu punkte Anpassung ist das nicht mehr ganz so tragisch da z.b. ein 2600k mit SMP fast genau so viel PPD macht, allerdings finde ich schon ganz schön komisch das sie mit der neuen Regel sagen wir mal 98% der Falter ausschließen  (zumindest beim Big Falten)

oder sind den einfach die Big´s ausgegangen?  seit der 2600k auf den Markt ist, haben sie ja schon einige Änderungen bei den Big´s vorgenommen angefangen mit der Punkte Reduzierung und mit der schlechten Verfügbarkeit kommt noch dazu.


----------



## Bumblebee (16. November 2011)

Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> Ab Jänner gibt es keine BigAdv Units mehr für Rechner mit weniger als 16 Kernen !



1) Das ist echt  - aber wenn sie diese Projekte derart hintanstellen wollen - so sei es; jedenfalls, wie schon weiter oben acer angemerkt hat, möglicherweise haben sie zu wenige *BIG*'s und wollen es nicht zugeben
Und ja, stimmt, seit der Bonusreduktion ist es punktemässig eh nicht mehr so tragisch / Punkteverlust hält sich in Grenzen
Team's die aber sehr stark auf diese Teile gesetzt haben werden nun böse abloosen

2) Es ist echt  - und passt zu 1)
Keine *BIG*'s zu bekommen ist hart genug; es hat aber offenbar auch immer noch zu wenig "normale" SMP's - ein Teil meiner CPU's steht und wartet.... 

3) das ist echt 
Habe eben 2 GTX560 (*ohne* Ti) eingebaut (ASUS ENGTX560 DCII Top/2DI/1GD5 @925/1050/1850) - die gehen auch ganz schön ab
Erfalten - bei gleicher WU - bloss 400-600 PPD weniger als eine GTX560Ti


----------



## Thosch (16. November 2011)

Edit: ... oouuppss ... Aktualisieren vergessen ... sorry ... Beitrag geändert ...

Wird sicher so sein das denen die BIGs ausgehen, bzw. wenn sie die nur noch an "größere" Maschinen vergeben das die schneller die Ergebnisse bekommen. War ja auch zu einfach an stattliche Points zu kommen mit den Intels ...


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (16. November 2011)

Ich glaube aber das sich das schlecht auf das ganze Projekt auswirkt, viele bei EVGA und anderen teams denken ans aufhören -> weniger Rechenleistung.
Ein Blick in deren Foren oder ins offizielle forum und man weiß was da gerade los ist.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (16. November 2011)

Schmicki schrieb:


> Ja, das habe ich auch schon gesehen! Das ist natürlich ein harter Schlag. Der Wiederstand formiert sich im Foldingforum. Zuerst die Reduktion der Bonuspunkte und nun diese 16 Threads Vorgabe. Es ist zum heulen. Aber Stanford hat es jetzt schon bekannt gegeben,* damit man zu Weihnachten die richtigen Komponenten beim Weihnachtsmann ordern kann. *


 
Also mein Weihnachtsmann schaute mich recht dämlich an, als ich ihm Sockel 2011 Mobo und 'kleine' CPU vorschlug^^


----------



## mattinator (16. November 2011)

Mal ein anderes Thema. Habe gerade mal die aktuelle Version (v15.05) von Mark Russinovich's Process Explorer (Process Explorer) installiert. Habe ich schon lange im Einsatz und finde, dass es ein Super Tool ist. Es gibt zwar bessere Tools für die Grafikkarten, aber jetzt sind auch dafür Statistiken enthalten (s. Bilder).


----------



## Wolvie (16. November 2011)

Wer hat den bitte ein Sys mit 16 Threads? Ich glaube kaum, das Falter "wie wir" sich solche Maschinen genauso einfach ins Zimmer stellen wie ein i7. Aber vll ist auch genau das der Grund.

In Zeiten nach der BIG-Anpassung ist das zu verschmerzen das es keine BIG's mehr gibt (ich schreibe ja nichts neues) aber es hat einen faden Beigeschmack. 

Lange plane ich schon mir *vier* weitere 24/7-i7-Falter zuzulegen - aus freien Stücken.
Dieses Vorhaben ist gerade eben eigentlich gestorben. Thx @Stanford.

PS: Apropo sterben: Wäre schade wenn Leute sterben, weil von niemand mehr BIG's gerechnet werden können.


----------



## Knutowskie (16. November 2011)

Ja ich hatte auch nen i7 2600K in Planung. Aber das wird nun eh nix. Mich hätte es sehr gereizt mal die dicken Punkte abzusahnen...

Wenn sie das nich wollen, bitteschön!

Der 870S kam halt so vorbeigeflattert, da musste ich zugreifen. Das finale Board lässt noch auf sich warten...

@ T0M@O: Damit kommst du jetzt, ja? Menno. hab ein Tag vorher ne GTX 550 Ti erworben.... so ne 460er wäre sicher auch nich verkehrt gewesen...


----------



## mihapiha (16. November 2011)

mihapiha schrieb:


> Ich denke ich werde mich an die kleine Tradition weiterhin halten. Diesen Monat gibt es von meiner Seite wieder um die 190k Punkte.
> Unglaublich, bald sind es ja schon eine Million hier ...
> 
> Gruß


 
Ich hoffe ich schaffe es auch diesen Monat wieder in Richtung 190k Punkte für dieses Team. Es dürfte knapp werden, da ich nur mit der CPU für dieses Forum falten kann. Aber die Million sollte ich dennoch in diesem Monat überschreiten.


Meine Faltfarm macht zur Zeit relativ wenig PPD. Die bigadv großen WUs gibt es nicht mehr 
Habe ich da vielleicht was falsch eingestellt? 


Auch bin ich am Überlegen, meine zwei Opteron 6128er mit zwei Interlagros zu ersetzten. Nur weiß ich nicht ob dieses 1000 € upgrade wirklich das Geld wert ist. Ich bekomme jetzt rund 25k PPD (kleine WUs) und habe noch absolut keine Ahnung was die Interlagros wirklich in F@H bewirken können...


----------



## Schmicki (16. November 2011)

mihapiha schrieb:


> Meine Faltfarm macht zur Zeit relativ wenig PPD. Die bigadv großen WUs gibt es nicht mehr
> Habe ich da vielleicht was falsch eingestellt?



Hallo Mihapiha. Schön, dass du wieder ein "paar" Punkte da lassen willst. 

Was die BIGs angeht, da gibt es im Moment einen Engpass. Leider wird es im Januar eine Umstellung für die BIG-WUs geben. Dann braucht man mind. 16 Kerne. 

Quelle:
Folding@home: Planned changes to "Big Advanced" (BA) projects, effective January 16, 2012


----------



## acer86 (16. November 2011)

Knutowskie schrieb:


> Ja ich hatte auch nen i7 2600K in Planung. Aber das wird nun eh nix. Mich hätte es sehr gereizt mal die dicken Punkte abzusahnen...
> 
> Wenn sie das nich wollen, bitteschön!



die großen punkte kannst du mit den 2600K trotzdem absahnen, bei Moderaten OC auf 4,2Ghz macht er schon 27600PPD bei einer 7XXX SMP Wu


----------



## Bumblebee (16. November 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> die großen punkte kannst du mit den 2600K trotzdem absahnen, bei Moderaten OC auf 4,2Ghz macht er schon 27600PPD bei einer 7XXX SMP Wu



Genau so isses - gerade die Leistung von einem SB lässt einem die *BIG*-WU's vergessen


----------



## mihapiha (16. November 2011)

Schmicki schrieb:


> Leider wird es im Januar eine Umstellung für die BIG-WUs geben. Dann braucht man mind. 16 Kerne.
> 
> Quelle:
> Folding@home: Planned changes to "Big Advanced" (BA) projects, effective January 16, 2012


 
So ein Käse. Mein Core i7 980X @ 4.4 GHz ist noch immer viel schneller als meine Faltfarm... 12 threads vs. 16 Kerne 
Wäre wirklich schade wenn ich mit der CPU nicht mehr bigWUs bekäme...


----------



## nfsgame (16. November 2011)

Naja, also zumindest ein System das für uns faltet kann ab Januar immer noch Bigs falten. Cyrano68/Onimicha hat ja seinen Doppel-E5620-Falter aufm SR2.


----------



## acer86 (16. November 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Naja, also zumindest ein System das für uns faltet kann ab Januar immer noch Bigs falten. Cyrano68/Onimicha hat ja seinen Doppel-E5620-Falter aufm SR2.



Die SR2 Besitzer wird es freuen bzw beruhigen das sie weiterhin Big´s falten können, und vielleicht kommt ja auch ein SR3 MB mit 2X SB-E auf den Markt.

also wie schon mehrmals gesagt und um das mal auf den Punkt zu bringen, alle die sich in letzter zeit ein 2600K gekauft haben zum BigWu falten werden FAST keine Einbußen haben, und auch die Falter Kollegen hier im Team mit ein Älteren i7 der ersten Generation haben nur mit wenig Punkte Verlust zu rechnen.


----------



## mihapiha (16. November 2011)

Wie gesagt habe ich mir überlegt demnächst auf zwei Interlagro-CPUs umzusteigen. Ich schätze dass die zwei 16-Kern 2.1 GHz CPUs mich so um die 950 - 1000 € kosten werden. Aber ich bin mir unsicher ob es sich auszahlt. 

Meine Faltfarm schafft im CineBench 11.5 CPU Benchmark 9.3 Punkte - Also ähnlich einem Core i7 2700k @ 4.8 GHz oder zwei Xeon DP X5550 @ 2.66 GHz CPUs.

Was das aber genau in PPD bedeutet ist weiterhin fraglich. Immerhin bekommt man mit AMD CPUs nicht so viele PPD. Ich habe mein BIOS upgedatet um Interlagro-ready zu sein: CPU-Z Validator 3.1

Aber wenn ich von 30k PPD (bzw. jetzt 25k aufgrund der kleinen WUs) nicht bedeutend mehr dazu bekomme, zahlt sich das Update gar nicht aus. Also erst ab 50k PPD wird es interessant...


----------



## acer86 (16. November 2011)

mihapiha schrieb:


> Wie gesagt habe ich mir überlegt demnächst auf zwei Interlagro-CPUs umzusteigen. Ich schätze dass die zwei 16-Kern 2.1 GHz CPUs mich so um die 950 - 1000 € kosten werden. Aber ich bin mir unsicher ob es sich auszahlt.
> 
> Meine Faltfarm schafft im CineBench 11.5 CPU Benchmark 9.3 Punkte - Also ähnlich einem Core i7 2700k @ 4.8 GHz oder zwei Xeon DP X5550 @ 2.66 GHz CPUs.
> 
> ...


 
meine Persönliche Meinung dazu, ich würde es lassen, zu teuer für so wenig PPD mehr.

ein Beispiel: schmicki´s ITX Falter, 2600k auf ITX Mainboard Standard takt 3,4Ghz und Untervolting, macht 30k+PPD unter Linux, und jetzt kommt der Hammer er braucht nur 95Watt das gesamte System.

wen du dir noch ein PC hinstellen willst kauf für das Upgrade lieber ein 2600K Sys. bringt mehr und ist Sparsamer


----------



## T0M@0 (16. November 2011)

Wer noch ein oder zwei gute Faltkarten benötigt:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/v...eforce-gtx-460-oc-1gb-gddr5-ovp-rechnung.html

Hab kein bock die auf eGay zu verhökern 


Zum Thema BIG ab 16 Kernen: Ich wollte eigentlich auf Ivy umsteigen, aber das hat mir gerade die Lust genommen... mal gucken was noch so alles passiert, vielleicht benötigt man für GPU folding ja bald mindestens 4 GraKas


----------



## mihapiha (17. November 2011)

Naja. Ich kann auch nicht mehr so falten wie zuvor. Ich versuche meine Grafikkarten zu verkaufen. Ich nutze nämlich kein Surround mehr, und für einen Bildschirm brauche ich kein 3-way SLI System. Meine PhysX-Karte (GTX460) habe ich verkauft. Zwei GTX480 Karten mit Wakü, Backplate und SingleSlot-Blende werden gerade verkauft. Wenn ich keinen Käufer finde, werde ich sie entweder behalten, oder auf ebay stellen. Die 210 € die mir die Läute anbieten für solche Karten scheint mir doch etwas wenig. Meine RevoDrive ist auch schon auf ebay... 

Ich weiß nicht. Ich verkaufe immer alles was ich nicht brauche auf ebay und finde es nicht soo schlecht... Wakü-Teile mal ausgeschlossen...

Aber ich finde trotzdem die 16-Kern CPUs sehr interessant. Es mag sein, dass ein 2600k bzw. 2700k System bedeutend interessanter sein könnte, aber ich finde es einfach so cool wenn ich mich auch mal mit einem Rechner mit 32 Kernen spielen kann. Außerdem sind ja 50k PPD auch nicht so schlecht. Aber ich werde es mir definitiv noch genauestens überlegen. Es ich auch etwas geniales daran so einen PC zum falten zu haben. Besonders wenn ab Jänner richtig große WUs kommen...


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (17. November 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> Die SR2 Besitzer wird es freuen bzw beruhigen das sie weiterhin Big´s falten können, und vielleicht kommt ja auch ein SR3 MB mit 2X SB-E auf den Markt.


So sicher wäre ich mir da nicht, da die Präferenz in Richtung 16 echte Kerne geht werden auch die Deadlines halbiert! 
Es gilt abzuwarten ob man mit 12 oder 8 Kernen eine Chance hat. 
Die großen Bigs werden glaub ich ab 24 kernen verfügbar sein (bin mir aber gerade nicht sicher). 

Mein 2600k plan ist gestorben, werde das Geld wohl in ein neues smartphone investieren und dann gleich auf IB umsteigen


----------



## Z28LET (17. November 2011)

Interessant wird es halt für die Zukunft.
Wenn sowas wie IvyBridge E rauskommt. 8+8 Kerne (Echt und SMP) in 22nm, das sollte dann wieder gut fürs Big falten sein.

Mittlerweile hat echt fast jeder Zweite einen i7 2600, oder jetzt neu den Bulldozer mit 8 Threats, da kann es gut sein, dass die vorhandenen grossen Projekte knapp werden und auch schon erschöpfend berechnet wurden.


----------



## klefreak (17. November 2011)

Ich würde das mit den gehobenen Anforderungen der BIG nicht so tragisch sehen, da Stanford sicherlich dank hoher Leistung der "standard" CPUS auch deren Projekte vergrößert.

Ich denke mal, dass die derzeitigen "BIG" dann einfach größere SMP Unites werden und die neuen BIG dann wirkliche große Hammer werden 

mfg


----------



## mihapiha (17. November 2011)

Naja. Das kann gut sein. Es wäre aber dennoch ein Problem. Immerhin sind die 16 Kerne meiner Faltfarm doch relativ langsam. Kann man sich ja denken, da sie ja auf mageren 2 GHz laufen. Ein Core i7 980X @ 4.4 GHz schafft eigentlich fast 50k PPD durchschnittlich mit schönen großen WUs, da kommt meine Faltfarm nicht mal ansatzweise ran...


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (17. November 2011)

mihapiha schrieb:


> Naja. Das kann gut sein. Es wäre aber dennoch ein Problem. Immerhin sind die 16 Kerne meiner Faltfarm doch relativ langsam. Kann man sich ja denken, da sie ja auf mageren 2 GHz laufen. Ein Core i7 980X @ 4.4 GHz schafft eigentlich fast 50k PPD durchschnittlich mit schönen großen WUs, da kommt meine Faltfarm nicht mal ansatzweise ran...


Läuft die Faltfarm auf Linux oder Windows ? Bringt es mehr PPD wenn du 2 SMP Clients laufen lässt mit je 8 Kernen ?


----------



## Malkolm (17. November 2011)

Ich finde es aber irgendwie suspekt, dass Stanford eine Vergabe nach Kern/Thread-Anzahl durchführt. Sie argumentieren doch damit, dass die Rechenleistung der ausschlaggebende Faktor ist. Ich wage jetzt einfach mal die Behauptung, dass z.B. ein SB-E mit 6C/12T auf 3,3GHz mehr (oder zumindest gleichviel) Rechenpower bietet, als eine 8C/16T Server-CPU bei 2,2GHz. Wäre es nicht sinnvoller Projekte nach tatsächlicher CPU zu vergeben, anstatt nach einem alleinstehenden Merkmal?

Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, ist es auch das erste Mal in der F@H-Geschichte, dass Projekte existieren (werden), die nicht von den Desktop-Rechnern der "Crowd" bearbeitet werden können (es gibt in naher Zukunft einfach keine 16T Desktop-CPUs). Der einstige Beweggrund von F@H war es doch, die Vielzahl an leerlaufenden Rechenmaschinen von *Privatpersonen* zu nutzen. Die geplante Änderung der Anforderungen zielt aber direkt auf Serversysteme ab, was mit der Aussage im letzten Satz nicht übereinzubringen ist.

Was ist eigentlich aus den 12-Thread Bigs geworden, die mal herumgeisterten? Dieser Schritt wäre logisch und nachvollziehbar, da es tatsächlich (gerade mit der Veröffentlichung von SB-E) eine steigende Zahl an 12T-Systemen gibt, die tatsächlich auch hauptsächlich von Privatpersonen genutzt wird. Es ist natürlich ein kleinerer Kreis, als der der 8T-Nutzer, aber entspräche dem Fortschritt, den Stanford mit der Einführung der derzeitigen 8T-BIGs schon einmal vollzogen hat.

Man kann eigentlich nur hoffen, dass die Punkteausbeute der "Riesen-BIGs" nicht signifikant höher liegt, als die der "normalen" SMPs, wie auch immer diese in Zukunft aussehen werden. Dann wäre es in der Tat nur eine *Option* für Serversysteme und führt nicht zwangsläufig zur Demotivation des "kleinen" Users. Ich hielt es auch damals schon für einen Fehler in dieser Hinsicht, dass BIGs einen so großen Bonus erhielten. Stanford hat nicht umsonst ein Punkte-System eingeführt, welches den (ganz und gar eigennützigen) menschlichen Trieb nach Anerkennung nutzt um einen (ganz und gar uneigennützigen) wissenschaftlichen Fortschritt zu erzielen.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (17. November 2011)

Malkolm schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, ist es auch das erste Mal in der F@H-Geschichte, dass Projekte existieren (werden), die nicht von den Desktop-Rechnern der "Crowd" bearbeitet werden können (es gibt in naher Zukunft einfach keine 16T Desktop-CPUs). Der einstige Beweggrund von F@H war es doch, die Vielzahl an leerlaufenden Rechenmaschinen von *Privatpersonen* zu nutzen. Die geplante Änderung der Anforderungen zielt aber direkt auf Serversysteme ab, was mit der Aussage im letzten Satz nicht übereinzubringen ist.


Ursprünglich waren die Bigs mal WUs die auf ausgelagerten Servern bzw. in Rechenzentren berechnet wurden (weil es damals einfach keine so guten CPUs gab und man auf Cluster angewiesen war), da es aber Leute gab die daheim mit 2P Systemen unterwegs waren (Skulltrail z.B. mit 2x C2Q) oder auch mit Servern bzw. auf diese Zugriff hatten entschied man sich diese auch entsprechend zu bedienen und machte eben die Big WUs. 
Dann kam aber der Core i7 mit SMT und plötzlich konnte jeder mit dementsprechend viel Takt BigWUs falten.

Das heißt also dass man in Stanford einfach die Entwicklung verschlafen hatte , scheinbar war es bisher kein Problem, aber jetzt gibt anscheinend derart viele SMP WUs die einfach nicht mehr berechnet werden weil so gut wie jeder mit einer neuen CPU Bigs falten will.
Derzeit gibt es also einen Mangel an Bigs weil die Server zum Teil stehen aber auch weil die Assignment Server SMP WUs priorisieren, damit man den Berg an SMP WUs loswird.

Im Prinzip macht also Stanford nichts anderes als die BigWUs wieder das werden zu lassen was sie einmal waren , und das geht offensichtlich am einfachsten indem man die Deadline so weit senkt dass es mit 16 Threads (vermutlich ) nicht zu schaffen ist , mit 16 echten Kernen aber schon -> Man braucht mindestens 2 CPUs.

Langfristig hoffe nicht nur ich dass man auf einen Benchmark umsteigt, einen entsprechenden gibt es bereits von dem [H]orde Team (siehe deren Forum), kurzfristig fehlen offenbar die Ressourcen dafür.

Oder man macht mehrere Gruppen , z.B. <4 Threads , 4-7 Threads usw. und teilt dementsprechend die WUs zu.



> Was ist eigentlich aus den 12-Thread Bigs geworden, die mal herumgeisterten? Dieser Schritt wäre logisch und nachvollziehbar, da es tatsächlich (gerade mit der Veröffentlichung von SB-E) eine steigende Zahl an 12T-Systemen gibt, die tatsächlich auch hauptsächlich von Privatpersonen genutzt wird. Es ist natürlich ein kleinerer Kreis, als der der 8T-Nutzer, aber entspräche dem Fortschritt, den Stanford mit der Einführung der derzeitigen 8T-BIGs schon einmal vollzogen hat.



Die werden angeblich zu 24 Thread Bigs, man darf gespannt sein ob die mit 2P Socket 2011 zu schaffen sind.


----------



## mihapiha (17. November 2011)

Die werden jetzt schon richtig wählerisch. Unglaublich eigentlich. 

@ Mastermaisi777:

Ich falte in Windows (obwohl ich weiß das es unter Linux mehr Punkte gibt)... und zwei 8-Kerner @ 2GHz bringen fast nichts...
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/586-mastermaisi777.html


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (17. November 2011)

mihapiha schrieb:


> Die werden jetzt schon richtig wählerisch. Unglaublich eigentlich.
> 
> @ Mastermaisi777:
> 
> ...


Ich habe vor kurzem gelesen dass der A3 Kern nicht wirklich auf mehr als 8 Kerne skaliert , und das unter Linux besser sein soll.


----------



## Bumblebee (17. November 2011)

Malkolm schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, ist es auch das erste Mal in der F@H-Geschichte, dass Projekte existieren (werden), die nicht von den Desktop-Rechnern der "Crowd" bearbeitet werden können (es gibt in naher Zukunft einfach keine 16T Desktop-CPUs). Der einstige Beweggrund von F@H war es doch, die Vielzahl an leerlaufenden Rechenmaschinen von *Privatpersonen* zu nutzen.



Ich hatte schon länger den Eindruck, dass sie ihr "Angebot" immer mehr auf die Dauerfalter ausrichten weil da (natürlich) viel mehr zu holen ist.



Malkolm schrieb:


> Die geplante Änderung der Anforderungen zielt aber direkt auf Serversysteme ab, was mit der Aussage im letzten Satz nicht übereinzubringen ist.



Das sehe ich genau so


----------



## mihapiha (17. November 2011)

Ich muss einen guten Guide finden, wie man SMP3 Klienten richtig in Linux einstellt. 
Ich bin auch gerade dabei Unbuntu downzuloaden und ich kann es ja mal versuchen...

Es werden aber unter Windows alle 16 Kerne korrekt belastet und sie bleiben unter Vollast.
TPF ist circa 30 Minuten bei einer P6900er WU...


----------



## xX jens Xx (17. November 2011)

Yeaah endlich mal unter den "Top 20 Producers"


----------



## T0M@0 (17. November 2011)

mihapiha schrieb:
			
		

> Ich muss einen guten Guide finden, wie man SMP3 Klienten richtig in Linux einstellt.
> Ich bin auch gerade dabei Unbuntu downzuloaden und ich kann es ja mal versuchen...
> 
> Es werden aber unter Windows alle 16 Kerne korrekt belastet und sie bleiben unter Vollast.
> TPF ist circa 30 Minuten bei einer P6900er WU...



Musst du mal in die how to übersicht gucken. Für Linux ist auch was dabei. Sind nur ein paar Befehle die man eingeben muss...


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (17. November 2011)

mihapiha schrieb:


> Ich muss einen guten Guide finden, wie man SMP3 Klienten richtig in Linux einstellt.
> Ich bin auch gerade dabei Unbuntu downzuloaden und ich kann es ja mal versuchen...
> 
> Es werden aber unter Windows alle 16 Kerne korrekt belastet und sie bleiben unter Vollast.
> TPF ist circa 30 Minuten bei einer P6900er WU...


 Hast du mal den Unterschied von 8 zu 16 Kernen bei derselben EU getestet?


----------



## mihapiha (17. November 2011)

Ich habe es eigentlich nicht getestet. Klingt aber sehr unlogisch das zwei mal 8 Kerne besser sein sollten als einmal 16 Kerne. Immerhin verdoppelt sich dann die TPF und dann gibt es ja fast keine Bonuspunkte mehr. Desto schneller die CPU desto mehr Bonuspunkte und größere WU gibt es, oder nicht?!


----------



## T0M@0 (17. November 2011)

Was vielleicht logisch wäre, unter Windows einen Kern für das BS frei zu lassen.


----------



## TEAM_70335 (17. November 2011)

ja das könnte man versuchen das wäre ein 1/16tel der Leistung wenn ich das bei meinem i7 machen würde wäre es nur ein achtel und die 6 % Leistung für Win ggü meinen 12,5 % die dann sinnlos leer wären liegen mit 6 % näher an der Windows realität..falls ihr wisst was ich meine. man muss es halt probieren..anders geht es nicht


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (17. November 2011)

mihapiha schrieb:


> Ich habe es eigentlich nicht getestet. Klingt aber sehr unlogisch das zwei mal 8 Kerne besser sein sollten als einmal 16 Kerne. Immerhin verdoppelt sich dann die TPF und dann gibt es ja fast keine Bonuspunkte mehr. Desto schneller die CPU desto mehr Bonuspunkte und größere WU gibt es, oder nicht?!


Die Änderung der TPF würde mich ja gerade interessieren! Ob es sich wirklich verdoppelt oder nicht


----------



## mihapiha (17. November 2011)

Habe ich eben ausprobiert. TPF verdoppelt sich und ich bekomme statt 26k  nur noch 18k PPD wenn ich mit zwei Klienten falten lasse. 
Linux hat aber mächtig geholfen... Statt 26k sind nun mit kleinen WUs 37k PPD drin!
TPF bei der P6098er WU ist im Vergleich zu Windows (circa 8 Minuten) auf  6 Minuten gefallen. Wahnsinn. Hätte ich nicht gedacht dass
da so eine riesen Leistung sich noch verbirgt. Ich habe mit 2 oder 3k PPD mehr gerechnet aber nicht mit 11k!

Jetzt werden die Opteron 6272er noch um einiges Interessanter. Sie sind nämlich circa 42% schneller! Das wären bei kleinen WUs 
circa 60k PPD, und bei großen könnten so um die 16 Minuten 30 bis 17  Minuten TPF bei einer P6900er WU drin sein. Das sind 72k PPD!
Einfach toll wäre das. Das muss man sich überlegen. Ich habe mir ja  seinerzeit die Faltfarm gekauft um irgendwann auf die Interlagros 
umzusteigen.


----------



## tomas2 (17. November 2011)

Also wenn ich überhaupt noch eine Big kriege, dann sind das immer 6900er. 
Muss ich also in Zukunft wieder nach Ausserirdischen suchen oder virtuelles Geld erschaffen?
Nein, Spass beiseite... Es müssen ja auch die kleinen WU's berechnet werden. 

Was auch noch witzig wäre wenn es Monster Wu's gäbe sie so mal einen Monat dauern würden und 1 Mio Punkte gäbe.


----------



## mihapiha (17. November 2011)

Es gibt auch größere WUs. Die größten die ich bisher bekam hatten etwas über 12000 Basepoints. Dann gab es nach circa 3 Tagen auch die 100k für die WU. Ein Freund von mir behauptet mit seinem SR-2, dass diese noch klein sind. Da muss auch die Leistung des PCs passen. Und ich nehme an (bzw. hoffe) dass ich mit 32 Kernen mit zwei Interlagro CPUs einiges an wirklich großen WUs bekommen würde, dann bekommt man auch viel mehr Punkte!

Edit:

Meine Faltfarm hat auf Linux Basis eine P6904 WU bekommen mit unglaublichen 31.541 Basepoints. Meine Faltfarm hat für den ersten Frame 68 Minuten gebraucht. Damit wären im Idealfall (falls es so bleibt) unglaubliche 77k PPD drin und unwahrscheinliche 365k Punkte würde ich für diese eine WU bekommen!

Damit ist das für mich ein neuer Rekord! Und das macht die Opteron 6272er CPUs noch umso attraktiver! Man bedenke, dass ich mit diesen WUs dann wahrscheinlich über 110k PPD durchschnittlich bekäme!


----------



## PCGHGS (18. November 2011)

mihapiha schrieb:


> Meine Faltfarm hat auf Linux Basis eine P6904 WU bekommen mit unglaublichen 31.541 Basepoints. Meine Faltfarm hat für den ersten Frame 68 Minuten gebraucht. Damit wären im Idealfall (falls es so bleibt) unglaubliche 77k PPD drin und unwahrscheinliche 365k Punkte würde ich für diese eine WU bekommen!
> 
> Damit ist das für mich ein neuer Rekord! Und das macht die Opteron 6272er CPUs noch umso attraktiver! Man bedenke, dass ich mit diesen WUs dann wahrscheinlich *über 110k PPD* *durchschnittlich* bekäme!


----------



## Schmicki (18. November 2011)

mihapiha schrieb:


> Meine Faltfarm hat auf Linux Basis eine P6904 WU bekommen mit unglaublichen 31.541 Basepoints. Meine Faltfarm hat für den ersten Frame 68 Minuten gebraucht. Damit wären im Idealfall (falls es so bleibt) unglaubliche 77k PPD drin und unwahrscheinliche 365k Punkte würde ich für diese eine WU bekommen!



Du hast eine BIG BIG WU erwischt. Das sind im Moment die dicksten Dinger. Mindestanforderung 12 Kerne. Das sind im Moment die wirklichen BIG-WUs mit richtig Bonuspunkten. Zumindest bis im Januar - bis wieder an der Schraube gedreht wird.


----------



## Wolvie (18. November 2011)

tomas2 schrieb:


> Was auch noch witzig wäre wenn es Monster Wu's gäbe sie so mal einen Monat dauern würden und 1 Mio Punkte gäbe.


 
Und dann raucht dir bei 93% die WU ab..


----------



## mihapiha (18. November 2011)

Die 110k PPD sind nicht einmal so unrealistisch. Laut Benchmarks müssten  zwei Opteron 6272 CPUs circa 42% schneller rechnen als zwei Opteron  6128 CPUs.
Wenn sich das Ganze dann wirklich auch in F@H Performance widerspiegelt,  dann wären statt 68 Minuten, unglaubliche 48 Minuten für eine Frame  einer P6904er WU drin. Der Rechner sagt dann 130k PPD voraus mit unglaublichen 435k Punkten für eine abgeschlossene WU. 

Im Idealfall müsste ich daher davon ausgehen, dass ich circa 60k PPD  mehr erhalte bei einer Investition von 1000 €. Und ich muss gestehen,  dass da doch für dieses Geld selten andere Hardware in die nähe kämen,  und deswegen die Opterons 6272 CPUs wirklich unglaublich attraktiv  werden. 

Ich denke, dass wenn ich schon Geld ausgeben werde, es in Richtung von zwei neuen CPUs gehen wird....

Edit:

Und die Million für dieses Team habe ich auch geknackt...


----------



## T0M@0 (18. November 2011)

Thx für die Mille! 

Hätte auch gerne so einen Multisockel Server zum rumspielen


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (18. November 2011)

Hmm du musst aber bedenken dass Bulldozer bei 16 Kernen nur 8 FPU Einheiten besitzt und F@H fast ausschließlich Fließkommaberechnungen macht. Deswegen ist BD auch recht langsam für "8" Kerne bei F@H.

Ich würde auf erste Benchmarks warten bevor du die CPUs kaufst , irgendwer probiert das sicher noch aus, einfach ein wenig bei EVGA und [H] schauen oder im offiziellen Forum schauen.


----------



## mihapiha (18. November 2011)

Ich warte eh noch ab... Denn ich kann ja auch auf die 6172er oder 6174er Opterons umsteigen... Sind zwar die "alten" 12 Kerner aber bei denen weiß ich ganz genau was ich bekomme 

Ich warte vor allem auf die Bestätigung dass neue Bios wirklich mit den CPUs funktioniert


----------



## acer86 (18. November 2011)

tomas2 schrieb:


> Was auch noch witzig wäre wenn es Monster Wu's gäbe sie so mal einen Monat dauern würden und 1 Mio Punkte gäbe.



mit einer Richtigen Monster Faltfarm wären sicher 1Mio Punkte pro Wu Möglich sagen wir mal SB-EP mit 10kernen und 4CPU´s auf ein Mainboard sollte schon ordentlich was reisen.


----------



## mihapiha (18. November 2011)

Mit einem 48 Kern Opteron System mit 1.9 GHz pro Kern waren vor Bonus-Punkte Wechsel mit Linux ganze 400k PPD möglich... Das wurde öfters von Nutzern bestätigt. Die Frage ist jetzt nur, was schafft der Bulldozer/Interlagro und was SandyBridge E.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (18. November 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> mit einer Richtigen Monster Faltfarm wären sicher 1Mio Punkte pro Wu Möglich sagen wir mal SB-EP mit 10kernen und 4CPU´s auf ein Mainboard sollte schon ordentlich was reisen.


Mich würde interessieren was 8 Westmere-ex mit je 10 kernen/ 20 threads schaffen


----------



## Knutowskie (18. November 2011)

mihapiha schrieb:


> Meine Faltfarm hat auf Linux Basis eine P6904 WU bekommen mit unglaublichen 31.541 Basepoints. Meine Faltfarm hat für den ersten Frame 68 Minuten gebraucht. Damit wären im Idealfall (falls es so bleibt) unglaubliche 77k PPD drin und unwahrscheinliche 365k Punkte würde ich für diese eine WU bekommen!
> 
> Damit ist das für mich ein neuer Rekord!



Hast du deine Faltfarm mal irgendwo vorgestellt? Klingt echt interessant!

lg


----------



## acer86 (18. November 2011)

Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> Mich würde interessieren was 8 Westmere-ex mit je 10 kernen/ 20 threads schaffen



Gibt noch nicht viel darüber aber pro CPU  "70k PPD per 10 core processor"

Update hab noch ein Faltfarm Projekt gefunden: "there is some stats on 4x16 cores 2.0ghz of interlagos

p6901 : 3:52 tpf
~647K ppd

hier der link: http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php?p=7020902

wen die werte stimmen sollten dan wären das bei mihapiha´s system immer noch eine TPF von 7:04min und 323k PPD bei 2 interlagos Cpu´s auf sein Board

und wen man man die preiße sieht ist das sogar relativ günstig der kleinste 16kerner 6262HE kostet 500 dollar und der taktet auch schon mit 2100mhz pro kern im turbo bei gerade ma 85Watt TDP !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mihapiha (18. November 2011)

Knutowskie schrieb:


> Hast du deine Faltfarm mal irgendwo vorgestellt? Klingt echt interessant!
> 
> lg


 
Wie meinst du vorstellen? Ein paar Bilder gibt es in meiner Signatur unter passendem Link... Aber damit hat es sich schon


----------



## nfsgame (18. November 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> p6901 : 3:52 tpf
> ~647K ppd
> 
> hier der link: In light of bigadv changes, new best ppd/$ recommendations - Page 2 - Overclockers Forums


Wer will mit einem System unsere Wespe platt machen ?


----------



## Uwe64LE (18. November 2011)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Werde mal ein paar Pünktchen bei 70335 lassen. Mal sehen, ob das mit dem gleichen passkey funktioniert.


Da niemand reagiert, zitier ich mich mal selbst.
Hatte ja eigentlich damit gerechnet, das man im selbst ernannten freundlichsten team der Welt auf irgend eine Art und Weise
begrüßt und ermuntert wird- aber bei den ganzen großen Zahlen, die hier durch den Raum geistern, sind meine 75.000 Punkte
wohl untergegangen.

Falls es jemanden interessiert: der passkey ist personengebunden. Wenn man seinen Namen behält, wird der Bonus also weiterhin
gutgeschrieben.


----------



## RG Now66 (18. November 2011)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Da niemand reagiert, zitier ich mich mal selbst.
> Hatte ja eigentlich damit gerechnet, das man im selbst ernannten freundlichsten team der Welt auf irgend eine Art und Weise
> begrüßt und ermuntert wird- aber bei den ganzen großen Zahlen, die hier durch den Raum geistern, sind meine 75.000 Punkte
> wohl untergegangen.
> (...)


 
Oh Willkommen bei uns *Uwe64LE* 
Wir sind natürlich für jeden noch so kleinen Beitrag Dankbar,
bei gelegenheit kanns du noch ein paar Worte hier  rein schreiben.


----------



## Schmicki (18. November 2011)

@Uwe64LE 

Sorry, das ist normalerweise nicht unsere Art. Aber wenn wir hier mit zig Kernen und exorbitanten PPDs rumjonglieren, dann kann man schon mal den Überblick verlieren. Wir sollten uns nicht zu viele Gedanken mit überteuerten Multi-Sockel-Systemen machen und uns lieber auf die "normalen" Falter besinnen. Ansonsten macht man vor Weihnachten im Kaufrausch noch eine Dummheit und der Kater und Katzenjammer ist zu Neujahr umso größer!


----------



## T0M@0 (18. November 2011)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Da niemand reagiert, zitier ich mich mal selbst.
> Hatte ja eigentlich damit gerechnet, das man im selbst ernannten freundlichsten team der Welt auf irgend eine Art und Weise
> begrüßt und ermuntert wird- aber bei den ganzen großen Zahlen, die hier durch den Raum geistern, sind meine 75.000 Punkte
> wohl untergegangen.
> ...


 
Gut zu wissen, danke für die Info 

Ich hatte deine Frage gesehen, wusste aber keine Antwort 

Willkommen im Team und wünsche eine frohe falterei!


----------



## Manicmanuel (18. November 2011)

Hab nen c2d bei 3,2 ghz mit ner gtx 560ti im 24/7 modus zum 70335 team hinzugefügt cpu mit dem smp und die graka mim v7 client.... Gibts derzeit was zu beachten (lohnen sich big wu's?). Ach ja als treiber läuft der 280.26.

Danke


----------



## caine2011 (18. November 2011)

ich bin auch wieder voll dabei und habe auf mitlerweile 5rechner hochgerüstet hoffe dass ich damit langfristig 50k ppd bereitstellen kann


----------



## nfsgame (18. November 2011)

Welcome Back !


Mein Armer E8400 hat sich nen P7504 gezogen - na Super ...


----------



## mihapiha (18. November 2011)

Ich werde versuchen noch in der nächsten Woche irgendwie die 100k Punkte für dieses Team zusammen zu kratzen. Ich fände es irgendwie prima wenn sich mein Beitrag auf 190k monatlich beschränkt, aber konstant kommt.

In meinem anderen Team sollte ich mit der nächsten WU die 18 Millionen auch knacken. Wären zwei nette F@H Ergebnisse in einer Woche


----------



## davidof2001 (18. November 2011)

Na dann Hau mal rein. 18 Mille ist ja schon eine ordentliche Marke.


----------



## T0M@0 (18. November 2011)

Wer von euch ist eigentlich picar81_4711? picar81_4711 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

Haut ganz schön rein 

Bumble bekommt bestimmt schon angst


----------



## Muschkote (19. November 2011)

Der faltet glaub ich die "übergroßen" WUs, wäre mal interessant mit welchem System. Irgendwie juckt es schon etwas in den Fingern so kurz vor Weihnachten. 

Momentan bekomm ich meine SMP-WUs nicht raus, was ist da los.


----------



## Knutowskie (19. November 2011)

ich bekomm meine SMP WUs auch nicht los... zum ko***en!

diverse Server scheinen taub auf dem ohr zu sein....


----------



## TEAM_70335 (19. November 2011)

Das Problem hatte ich gestern auch...habe schon meinem Bonus davon reiten sehen


----------



## mihapiha (19. November 2011)

Knutowskie schrieb:


> ich bekomm meine SMP WUs auch nicht los... zum ko***en!
> 
> diverse Server scheinen taub auf dem ohr zu sein....


 

Bei mir das gleiche Problem. Leider keine Punkte


----------



## acer86 (19. November 2011)

das selbe hier, und was bei mir noch dazu kommt hab nur den Fah Gpu Tracker laufen der hat die Wu nach den client Neustart einfach gelöscht, war eine große SMP wu mit 1722 basis Punkten, alles einfach weg ich könnt kotzen


----------



## mihapiha (19. November 2011)

Auf jeden Fall geht es jetzt wieder. War anscheinend "nur" ein 8 bis 10 Stunden Problem.
Hier zur Erheiterung ein paar potentiell geniale Faltfarmen: AMD Opteron Computer 

Edit:

P6904 zu 33% fertig. Interessanterweise schickt der Klient Stanford die Resultate alle 6h. 
Ich nehme an die WU ist so gewaltig das ein Datenverlust einfach zu große Folgen hätte...


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (19. November 2011)

Mein Smp client hat gerade eine fertige WU nicht gesendet und tut jetzt so als gäbe es sie nicht mehr? Gibt es noch Rettung?


----------



## Bumblebee (19. November 2011)

mihapiha schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall geht es jetzt wieder. War anscheinend "nur" ein 8 bis 10 Stunden Problem



Nicht bei mir - 4 SMP's hängen immer noch fest 



Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> Mein Smp client hat gerade eine fertige WU nicht gesendet und tut jetzt so als gäbe es sie nicht mehr? Gibt es noch Rettung?



Kommt darauf an
Was für files der entsprechenden WU stehen (noch) im work-Ordner?? ev. mach einen Screenie


----------



## Muschkote (19. November 2011)

Bei mir hängen seit heute morgen immer noch 2 fest.


----------



## caine2011 (19. November 2011)

ich hatte auch nur heute morgen probs aber jetzt alles wieder normal


----------



## mattinator (19. November 2011)

Muschkote schrieb:


> Bei mir hängen seit heute morgen immer noch 2 fest.


 
Bei mir (nur) eine seit heute Mittag. Bonus adé, da hätte der Rechner heute Nacht nicht unbedingt rechnen müssen.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (19. November 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Kommt darauf an
> Was für files der entsprechenden WU stehen (noch) im work-Ordner?? ev. mach einen Screenie


Ganz unten gibt es noch eine wuresults Datei, dem client is das aber egal? (der work Ordner ist eine Sicherungs-Kopie, deswegen der name ) 
http://db.tt/qSYmOXVI

Bin leider nicht daheim, ich hoffe man kann das lesen!


----------



## freibier47906 (19. November 2011)

Hab daß Problem,daß nix gesendet wird auch. Bin extra noch ein paar Minuten später auf Arbeit gefahren,damit ich den Rechenknecht nach dem Senden der fertigen WU ausschalten kann,aber nix war,nach drei Sendeversuchen war ich es leid.


----------



## mihapiha (19. November 2011)

Wow. Via Linux gibt es fast ausschließlich riesen WUs. Ich habe meine alte Corsair F80 SSD für Linux benutzt und teste gerade mit dem i7 980X @ 4.4 GHz. Etwas schneller ist es, aber nicht weltbewegend.

P6901 und P6903 WUs kommen da bei mir ziemlich abwechselnd..


----------



## caine2011 (19. November 2011)

weiß eigentlich wer was mit shorty71 los ist? warum macht er nichts mehr?


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (19. November 2011)

mihapiha schrieb:


> Wow. Via Linux gibt es fast ausschließlich riesen WUs. Ich habe meine alte Corsair F80 SSD für Linux benutzt und teste gerade mit dem i7 980X @ 4.4 GHz. Etwas schneller ist es, aber nicht weltbewegend.
> 
> P6901 und P6903 WUs kommen da bei mir ziemlich abwechselnd..


Sind das BigWUs?


----------



## Muschkote (19. November 2011)

Jetzt konnte ich die SMP WUs rausgeben, mit etwa 14h Verzögerung.
Für alle anderen die auch Probleme hatten: jetzt raus damit!


----------



## mattinator (19. November 2011)

Muschkote schrieb:


> Für alle anderen die auch Probleme hatten: jetzt raus damit!


 Habe es jetzt gerade schon versucht, bevor ich Deinen Post las. Scheint zu funzen. Dafür hat die aktuelle Unit auch noch einen zusätzlichen Timeout, da gleichzeitiges Folden und Senden mit dem 6-er Konsolen-Client nicht geht. Upload dauert ja bei den bigadv-SMP-Projekten mit meiner 6000-er Flat einen Moment und das letzte Prozent "vergisst" der Client dummerweise bei Restart.

EDIT: Muss mich korrigieren, diesmal hat er die obligatorischen 1% nicht "vergessen".


----------



## RG Now66 (19. November 2011)

Muschkote schrieb:


> Jetzt konnte ich die SMP WUs rausgeben, mit etwa 14h Verzögerung.
> Für alle anderen die auch Probleme hatten: jetzt raus damit!


 
Hier!! 
ich hab auch SMP WUs die noch nicht gesendet sind.


----------



## mattinator (19. November 2011)

RG Now66 schrieb:


> ich hab auch SMP WUs die noch nicht gesendet sind.


 
Client beenden und mit zusätzlicher Option -send all starten.


----------



## nooby-on-mp3 (19. November 2011)

*Wer oder was ist "awachs" ?!*

Hallo an alle,

ich weiß ich bin hier nicht der große Schreiber, obwohl ich schon eine ganze Weile hier im Forum bin! Aber lese immer gern die Beiträge.

Nur habe ich mal wieder eine Frage. Kann mir einer sagen wer "awachs" ist und mit was er faltet, weil seine PPD sind wirklich enorm!!!

Der hat unser Team bald allein eingeholt, weil er macht in 3Stunden fast soviele Punkte wie wir alle zusammen.

mfg


----------



## kubi-1988 (19. November 2011)

*AW: Wer oder was ist "awachs" ?!*

Also Mastermaisi777 hatte im RuKa das schon mal beantwortet, soll ein französischer Rechencluster sein. Allerdings auch nur die freie Rechenzeit davon.


----------



## computertod (19. November 2011)

> --- Opening Log file [November 19 18:47:37 UTC]
> 
> 
> # Windows GPU Console Edition #################################################
> ...


das spuckt mein Folding@Home client gerade aus
Grafikkarte ist ne GTX460 OC von Gigabyte und wird Wassergekühlt
was mach ich jetzt am besten?


----------



## nfsgame (19. November 2011)

Naja, wie schon so oft behandelt: OC zurücknehmen. Das ist nicht stabil - aus aller Freundlichkeit sagt dir das der Client sogar selber (UNSTABLE_MACHINE) .


----------



## computertod (19. November 2011)

die is Werksübertaktet^^


----------



## nfsgame (19. November 2011)

Das muss nichts heißen.


----------



## Bumblebee (19. November 2011)

computertod schrieb:


> das spuckt mein Folding@Home client gerade aus
> Grafikkarte ist ne GTX460 OC von Gigabyte und wird Wassergekühlt
> was mach ich jetzt am besten?


 
Du lässt sie auf der Werksübertaktung laufen??

Wie sind denn die Temps gewesen??

N.B. Alle SMP's übermittelt - ich bin ja mal gespannt wie weit unser 22:00-Update hochschnellt


----------



## mihapiha (19. November 2011)

Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> Sind das BigWUs?


 
P6901 = 7164 Basepoints; daher circa 77k Punkte pro WU, da mein Core i7 980X @ 4.4 GHz circa Eineindrittel Tage für den Abschluss benötigt - bzw. 19 Minuten und 20 Sekunden je Frame (oder Prozent).

P6903 = 22706 Basepoints. Ich habe keine Ahnung was mein Prozessor dafür braucht, da ich es nicht lange genug laufen ließ. Ich will bei meinen 190k Punkten monatlich Bleiben und ich nehme mal an, dass wären zu viele.  Bevor sich die ersten aufregen: 190k monatlich aber konstant ist besser als einmal ne halbe Million und dann hört man von mir ein paar Monate nichts.


----------



## computertod (19. November 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Du lässt sie auf der Werksübertaktung laufen??
> 
> Wie sind denn die Temps gewesen??


 
ja, lief mit Werksübertaktung(900/1000/1800) hab jetzt mal den GPU und Shadertakt auf 810 und 1620 Mhz gesenkt, mal sehen was passiert

€: schaut gut aus

€²: 3% hat er geschafft...


----------



## Uwe64LE (19. November 2011)

Das ist aber keine optimale Lösung, wenn man eine ab Werk übertaktete (und somit teurere) Karte drosseln muss,
damit sie ihre Arbeit verrichtet.

Du hast nicht auf die Frage nach den Temps geantwortet.


----------



## nfsgame (19. November 2011)

Hersteller testen ihre Karten nur halbherzig auf Stabilität - mit Spielen oder bestenfalls mitm 3D-Mark. Was eine Chipcharge dann schafft wird in der Form dann verbaut und mit dem entsprechenden BIOS bespielt. Eventuell nur leicht die Spannung angepasst durch Messungen. 
Das heißt nicht das sie auch Foldingstabil ist. Darauf wird der Hersteller ebenfalls verweisen.


----------



## T0M@0 (20. November 2011)

computertod schrieb:


> Grafikkarte ist ne GTX460 OC von Gigabyte und wird Wassergekühlt





computertod schrieb:


> ja, lief mit Werksübertaktung(900/1000/1800) hab jetzt mal den GPU und Shadertakt auf 810 und 1620 Mhz gesenkt, mal sehen was passiert


 
Es gibt keine Gigabyte GTX460 ab Werk mit 900Mhz Chip takt! 

Hab/hatte selber 2 Gigabyte GTX460 OC und die haben 715Mhz... 900 ist auch schon relativ grenzwertig, da muss man schon richtig die Vcore erhöhen...


----------



## PCGHGS (20. November 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Hersteller testen ihre Karten nur halbherzig auf Stabilität - mit Spielen oder bestenfalls mitm 3D-Mark. Was eine Chipcharge dann schafft wird in der Form dann verbaut und mit dem entsprechenden BIOS bespielt. Eventuell nur leicht die Spannung angepasst durch Messungen.
> Das heißt nicht das sie auch Foldingstabil ist. Darauf wird der Hersteller ebenfalls verweisen.


 /sign

meine Gigabyte gtx 560 TI OC hatte auch das Problem 

Werkseitig: 1,01 mV
in unregelmäßig Abständen "schmeißt" der GPU Client ein paar normale Wu's weg (aber nur bei den "neuen" Projekten wie z.B. 6804 )

aktuell: 1,0*2* mV (MSI Afterburner)
...jetzt gibt auch es keine Probleme mehr mit den "neuen" Projekten


----------



## mihapiha (20. November 2011)

*AW: Wer oder was ist "awachs" ?!*



nooby-on-mp3 schrieb:


> Hallo an alle,
> 
> ich weiß ich bin hier  nicht der große Schreiber, obwohl ich schon eine ganze Weile hier im  Forum bin! Aber lese immer gern die Beiträge.
> 
> ...


 

Ich frage mich nicht so sehr mit was er faltet, weil ich es mir bei den Punkten die er pro WU bekommt denken kann. Aber ich frage mich ob das wirklich einer allein faltet. Es düften ein paar Server oder Cluster-Systeme sein und dann lässt er die CPUs falten via Linux oder anderer Unix Software...

Um 300k Punkte und mehr so Konstant zu bekommen, muss er ein Clustersystem haben, dass für eine P6900er WU rund 6 Minuten TPF braucht. Dass dürfte die Leistung eines Computers mit mindestens 4 wenn nicht mehr Prozessoren sein...
Vielleicht aber auch zwei oder drei ganz starker Server mit 4 Prozessoren ...


----------



## Thosch (20. November 2011)

PCGHGS schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> meine Gigabyte gtx 560 TI OC hatte auch das Problem
> 
> ...



Bei mir sinds die 7620er und -21er die es immer trifft. Hab ja auch die GB-560Ti-OC ...


----------



## Muschkote (20. November 2011)

@mihapiha

Hallo,

leider kann ich deinen Gedankengängen nicht ganz folgen.
Wenn ich mir die Statistik anschaue, werden da keine 6900er Projekte gerechnet sondern normale SMP-WUs. Rechne mal die Punkte/Anzahl WUs, da komm ich auf ca. 5500 Punkte/WU.
Da rödeln *deutlich* mehr als nur 4 CPUs. Ich möchte nicht wissen was an Punkten rauskommt, wenn die alle zusammen BIG-WUs rechnen.


----------



## mihapiha (20. November 2011)

Danke für die Korrektur. Da habe ich mich verschaut. Auf jeden Fall handelt es sich in diesem Fall um CPU + GPU Kombinationen. 
Ich habe einige von den Top Faltern durchgesehen und da einfach nicht genau geschaut. Der Kollege aus China (SACO - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats) faltet mit SMPs... macht nichts. Aber ich danke dass du mich auf den Fehler aufmerksam gemacht hast.

Ich hoffe jetzt mit Linux auf bzw. um die 130k PPD zu schaffen... Wird auch recht gut sein...


----------



## davidof2001 (20. November 2011)

Ich denke awachs wird mit wahnsinnig vielen NVIDIA Karten die Big GPU WUs Falten. Das würde von den Punkten/WU passen und ich habe irgendwo mal gelesen, dass im normalen betrieb Verbrennungen im Motor berechnet werden. 
Mich würde viel mehr interessieren womit der User picard4711 am Falten ist.


----------



## RG Now66 (20. November 2011)

davidof2001 schrieb:


> (...)
> Mich würde viel mehr interessieren womit der User picard4711 am Falten ist.


 
Eine Durchsage : User picard4711 bitte in der RUKA melden


----------



## caine2011 (20. November 2011)

kann mich mal wer aufklären was gpu big wu´s sind?

war länger nicht im forum unterwegs, links reichen mir


----------



## Psycho1996 (20. November 2011)

Big GPUs bekommst du mit dem GPU3 Client wenn du -advmethods ranhängst...

Vorteil: Bei manchen GPUs mehr PPD (Eher die "großen" GPUs)

Nachteil: Längere Faltdauer, Mehr Leistungsaufnahme und daher auch höere Temperaturen und zu guter letzt leicht instabilere WUs...


Korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege...


----------



## caine2011 (20. November 2011)

ok also mir alles egal, da ich eh nur eine gts450 habe bei 10°c raumtemperatur

geht das mit einer gts450/ist das sinnvoll ohne beachtung der größen strom/temp

btw. meine gts zieht eh schon immer 5k pkt. units sind das die schon?


----------



## Bumblebee (20. November 2011)

caine2011 schrieb:


> geht das mit einer gts450/ist das sinnvoll ohne beachtung der größen strom/temp


 
Ich habe sie mit meinen GTX560Ti angetestet und dabei folgendes festgestellt:

1) wie oben schon erwähnt; sie ziehen mehr Strom, heizen höher und sind instabiler
2) der PPD-Vorteil ist rund 10%

Ich habe daher *für mich* beschlossen, dass die Nachteile höher wiegen und sie sein lassen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. November 2011)

Kleiner Faltserver-Zwischenstand: Das mit dem Dell-Server hat leider nicht hingehauen > letzten 5min Preis verdoppelt. 


Hab da was änliches gesehen und wollte eure Meinung dazu wissen: Dell PowerEdge T410 (Fixpreis) bestückt mit 2X E5540 (QuadCore 2,53GHz), was kommt da an PPD raus? 

Ich könnte mir eventuell auch ein CPU-Update auf zwei X5645 (HexaCore, 2,4GHz) vorstellen, die Frage ist was kommt so an PPD raus und lohnd sich die Investition?


----------



## computertod (20. November 2011)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Das ist aber keine optimale Lösung, wenn man eine ab Werk übertaktete (und somit teurere) Karte drosseln muss,
> damit sie ihre Arbeit verrichtet.
> 
> Du hast nicht auf die Frage nach den Temps geantwortet.


GPU Temp geht nicht über 60° C



T0M@0 schrieb:


> Es gibt keine Gigabyte GTX460 ab Werk mit 900Mhz Chip takt!
> 
> Hab/hatte selber 2 Gigabyte GTX460 OC und die haben 715Mhz... 900 ist auch schon relativ grenzwertig, da muss man schon richtig die Vcore erhöhen...


die 900Mhz stehen so im Bios, bei VDDC spukt GPU-Z 1.0870V aus

€: also mit GPU Takt auf 720 Mhz hat sie jetzt schon 9% gefaltet, scheint also stabil zu laufen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. November 2011)

@computertod: Sind bei deiner Karte SpaWa-Kühler verbaut? Falls du einen GPU-only-Wakü-Kühler verwendest.


----------



## acer86 (20. November 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Kleiner Faltserver-Zwischenstand: Das mit dem Dell-Server hat leider nicht hingehauen > letzten 5min Preis verdoppelt.
> 
> 
> Hab da was änliches gesehen und wollte eure Meinung dazu wissen: Dell PowerEdge T410 (Fixpreis) bestückt mit 2X E5540 (QuadCore 2,53GHz), was kommt da an PPD raus?
> ...



bin mir nicht sicher aber hatte cyrano68 nicht 2 von den CPU´s auf sein SR2? (fragend an nfsgame wend^^)

ansonsten sagt Herr Google um die 24-25kPPD pro CPU 

oder: Through 9%, my stock dual E5640s are running as follows:
Project: 6900
Avg. Time / Frame : 00:35:10
CPU: E5640 @ 2.66GHz (NUMA is OFF, Turbo is OFF)
# of CPU sockets: 2
# of Physical cores: 8 (HT is ON)

# of FAH CPU processes: 1 (20 threads according to taskmgr)


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. November 2011)

@acer86: Die E5640 sind noch Quadcores, wärend die X5645 schon Hexacores sind.


----------



## computertod (20. November 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @computertod: Sind bei deiner Karte SpaWa-Kühler verbaut? Falls du einen GPU-only-Wakü-Kühler verwendest.


 
ja, der Werks Spawakühler is drauf und da hängt auch direkt n lüfter davor und n 2. bläst auf die RAMs
GPU Kühler ist übrigens der Zern GPU-only Rev. 1


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. November 2011)

computertod schrieb:


> ja, der Werks Spawakühler is drauf und da hängt auch direkt n lüfter davor und n 2. bläst auf die RAMs
> GPU Kühler ist übrigens der Zern GPU-only Rev. 1


Der Werkskühler ist sauber montiert mit Wärmeleitpaste/Kleber/Pad?

Mir gehen sonst die Ideen aus.


----------



## acer86 (20. November 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @acer86: Die E5640 sind noch Quadcores, wärend die X5645 schon Hexacores sind.


 
das ist schon klar nur war ich mir sicher das Cyrano68 auf sein SR2 nur 2X Quadcore betreibt und das wäre dan ein guter Leistungsvergleich zu dein CPU´s 

mit den Hexacores würde dein System eine Bigwu 6900 in 25h berechnen was so um die 160k-190k PPD


----------



## computertod (20. November 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Der Werkskühler ist sauber montiert mit Wärmeleitpaste/Kleber/Pad?
> 
> Mir gehen sonst die Ideen aus.


 
jap, ist so n pad drunter


----------



## Bumblebee (20. November 2011)

computertod schrieb:


> GPU Temp geht nicht über 60° C



Das irritiert mich schon sehr; scheint mir für WaKü relativ viel zu sein...  *Ich komme später noch darauf zurück*
- ist aber jedenfalls absolut nicht in einem "gefährlichen" Bereich



computertod schrieb:


> die 900Mhz stehen so im Bios, bei VDDC spukt GPU-Z 1.0870V aus


 
Hast du die so gekauft?? - scheint mir sehr "mächtiges OC" zu sein - für eine 460er



computertod schrieb:


> €: also mit GPU Takt auf 720 Mhz hat sie jetzt schon 9% gefaltet, scheint also stabil zu laufen


 
Das wollen wir doch hoffen - mit WaKü und "mildem OC" über Referenztakt

*Also*

Ich habe 2 460er @WaKü am laufen

Eine von Gainward (GS-GLH) // 800/1000/1600
Die läuft auf 830/1050/1660 bei 0.987 V und wird 26° "warm"

Eine von EVGA (FPB) // 720/900/1440
Die läuft auf 760/955/1520 bei 1.012 V und wird 46° warm


----------



## mihapiha (20. November 2011)

davidof2001 schrieb:


> Mich würde viel mehr interessieren womit der User picard4711 am Falten ist.



Sieht nach 8 GPUs oder mehr aus + einer SMP3 Faltfarm unter Linux. 

Ich falte schon eine Ewigkeit unter Windows und da bekommt man vergleichsweise nur kleine WUs. Das geht sich nie aus dass man dort 300k Punkte für eine einzige WU bekommt. Wenn er so regelmäßig P6904 WUs bekommt, da sind dann alle 4 bis 5 Tage die 300k drin...

Ich bin gespannt wie viele Punkte man mit einer P6903er WU bekommt... Das werde ich in rund 14h wissen, wenn diese P6901er WU für dieses Team abgeschlossen ist. Dann kann man besser vergleichen. Meiner Meinung sind es aber zwei Rechner oder nur vielleicht ein SR-2 mit 4x GTX590...


----------



## T0M@0 (20. November 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:
			
		

> @Tom@0: Von deinen aufgezählten Projekten hab ich auch schon den P11021 und P10125 mit dem 1090t gefaltet, aber bei mir liefen sie problemlos.
> 
> Mein Celeron faltet gerade an einer P11060 > kein Knurren, kein Murren und der Skyp lief bis vor ein paar Minuten auch noch nebenher.
> 
> Schon versucht den Client neu einzurichten und ihm ne andere Maschiene-ID zu geben?



Soooo, heute den smp komplett neu gemacht. Mal gucken ob mein x6 immer noch die WU's vernichtet XD


----------



## nfsgame (20. November 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> bin mir nicht sicher aber hatte cyrano68 nicht 2 von den CPU´s auf sein SR2? (fragend an nfsgame wend^^)


 
2x E5620 . Bekommen gerade keine Bigadv's und machen daher zwischen 35.000 und 40.000PPD .


----------



## computertod (20. November 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Das irritiert mich schon sehr; scheint mir für WaKü relativ viel zu sein...  *Ich komme später noch darauf zurück*
> - ist aber jedenfalls absolut nicht in einem "gefährlichen" Bereich


solang die Temp nicht höher wird ist mir allerdings eig. egal^^


> Hast du die so gekauft?? - scheint mir sehr "mächtiges OC" zu sein - für eine 460er


ja, allerdings gebraucht


> Das wollen wir doch hoffen - mit WaKü und "mildem OC" über Referenztakt
> 
> *Also*
> 
> ...


 also sie ist jetzt bei 88% und macht grad ne P6804(R5, C1, G622)
und ich sehe gerade, dass die karte grad nur mit 405/162/810Mhz läuft, schaltet iwie nicht mehr in den 3D Modus bei F@H, bleibt dafür allerdings bei 38°C
€: hat sich nachm neustart anscheinend erledigt und er hat grad erfolgreich die WU abgeschlossen


----------



## mihapiha (20. November 2011)

Guggst du hier (Anhang).

So sieht falten unter Linux mit einer P6904 WU aus. Man bedenke es sind ganze 16 Kerne mit 2GHz am Falten....
Sind aber so um die 77k PPD durchschnittlich wobei nur alle 5 Tage eine WU abgeschlossen wird.


----------



## mattinator (20. November 2011)

computertod schrieb:


> und ich sehe gerade, dass die karte grad nur mit 405/162/810Mhz läuft, schaltet iwie nicht mehr in den 3D Modus bei F@H, bleibt dafür allerdings bei 38°C
> €: hat sich nachm neustart anscheinend erledigt und er hat grad erfolgreich die WU abgeschlossen


 
Hast Du den aktuellen  Treiber installiert ? Das Problem der 28x-er Treiber mit P1-State nach Neustart F@H-Client wurde erst mit dem letzten (oder vorletzten ?) WHQL-Treiber durch nvidia beseitigt.


----------



## acer86 (20. November 2011)

Vor kurzen hatten wir das Thema mit der BigWu, wen es nur noch solche SMP wu´s geben würde, können sie ihre Big´s behalten, die rennen ja wie SAU


----------



## nichtraucher91 (20. November 2011)

So ich will mal mit einer* guten Nachricht* glänzen.
Ende der Woche könnte der Xeon X3 1230/i7 2600K bei mir eintreffen. Alternativ nächste Woche^^
was das heißt kann sich jeder vorstellen 

in diesem Sinne : Lasst krachen Jungs!


----------



## computertod (20. November 2011)

mattinator schrieb:


> Hast Du den aktuellen  Treiber installiert ? Das Problem der 28x-er Treiber mit P1-State nach Neustart F@H-Client wurde erst mit dem letzten (oder vorletzten ?) WHQL-Treiber durch nvidia beseitigt.


 
installiert ist der 280.26, lad mir aber grad den 285.62er runter


----------



## T0M@0 (20. November 2011)

computertod schrieb:


> ja, allerdings gebraucht


 
dann möchte ich mal behaupten, dass der Vorbesitzer das BIOS geändert hat... Welche Gigabyte GTX460 ist es denn? Gigabyte GeForce GTX 460 OC, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI (GV-N460OC-1GI) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland ?


----------



## computertod (20. November 2011)

genau die ist es
vorbesitzer hat mir geschrieben, dass er 'nur' den GPU takt auf 800Mhz erhöht hat
hab ihn heute mal darauf angeschrieben und er meinte dann, dass er für die Karte mehrere Biose hat...


----------



## Bumblebee (20. November 2011)

computertod schrieb:


> vorbesitzer hat mir geschrieben, dass er 'nur' den GPU takt auf 800Mhz erhöht hat



Das ist doch schon wesentlich realistischer als die 900 MHz von denen du geschrieben hattest
Und diese 800 MHz müsste sie mit WaKü eigentlich auch abkönnen

Ich zitier mich mal selber...


Bumblebee schrieb:


> 3) das ist echt
> Habe eben 2 GTX560 (*ohne* Ti) eingebaut (ASUS ENGTX560 DCII Top/2DI/1GD5 @925/1050/1850) - die gehen auch ganz schön ab
> Erfalten - bei gleicher WU - bloss 400-600 PPD weniger als eine GTX560Ti



Update dazu:
Nun auf 972/1100/1944 übertaktet; jetzt falten sie auf dem Ti-Niveau und werden 70° warm


----------



## T0M@0 (20. November 2011)

computertod schrieb:


> genau die ist es
> vorbesitzer hat mir geschrieben, dass er 'nur' den GPU takt auf 800Mhz erhöht hat
> hab ihn heute mal darauf angeschrieben und er meinte dann, dass er für die Karte mehrere Biose hat...


 
Gut, dann ist das Werks OC 715MHz  meine haben ohne Vcore Erhöhung ca. 820Mhz faltstabil geschafft


----------



## acer86 (20. November 2011)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Gut, dann ist das Werks OC 715MHz  meine haben ohne Vcore Erhöhung ca. 820Mhz faltstabil geschafft



scheint bei den Karten wirklich Extreme Unterschiede zu geben, meine Erfahrungen damit: meine Falt Zotac 1GB hat ohne Vcore Erhöhung 900Mhz geschafft, bei 3D mark sogar 920Mhz 
eine GTX460 768Mb Version von ein Kumpel, da war schon bei 820Mhz Schluss mit Falten.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. November 2011)

Meine beiden GTX460 (Gainward GLH) laufen ohne Spannungserhöhung auf 854MHz faltstabil. 


Was meint ihr, wenn ich dem von mir erwändem System die beiden Xeons E5540 ausbaue und verkaufe, was kann ich da finanziell erwarten? 
Ich hab mich mal umgesehen, in der Schweiz sind sie ab 760SFr. (~600Euro) erhältlich, pro Stück wohlgemerkt.


----------



## computertod (20. November 2011)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Gut, dann ist das Werks OC 715MHz  meine haben ohne Vcore Erhöhung ca. 820Mhz faltstabil geschafft


 
und meine schafft bei 1,087v(stock?) keine 810Mhz faltstabil...


----------



## tomas2 (20. November 2011)

Heute habe ich mit meinem Faltserver schon die 2. 7611er Unit am Arsch. 
Der absolute PPD-Killer. Und Bigs gibts nur noch selten wie viele schon geschrieben haben.


----------



## mihapiha (21. November 2011)

So ein Käse. Ich habe einen Teil des Passkeys beim editieren der client.cfg gelöscht. Jetzt gab es nur 7k Punkte für eine P6901er WU statt 77k... 
Und ich war mir nicht sicher ob sich mehr ausgehen wird als die eine WU für dieses Team... Ich hoffe ich finde noch einen oder zwei Tage Zeit eine neue WU für dieses Team zu falten, sonst komme ich nie auf die 190k...


----------



## caine2011 (21. November 2011)

moin

@acer86: erinnerst du dich noch an die gts450 von dir?
die habe ich nach 6monaten experimentieren mit spannungen, biosmods und mehrmaligem backen wieder zum laufen bekommen.

ich weiß nur noch nciht wie lange das gut geht..backen ist nicht dafür bekannt lange zu funzen


----------



## acer86 (21. November 2011)

caine2011 schrieb:


> moin
> 
> @acer86: erinnerst du dich noch an die gts450 von dir?
> die habe ich nach 6monaten experimentieren mit spannungen, biosmods und mehrmaligem backen wieder zum laufen bekommen.
> ...



ja an das Hassobjekt Erinnere ich mich nur noch zu gut

schön das du sie zum laufen bekommen hast, drück dir die Daumen das sie lange punkte fürs Team Falten kan


----------



## caine2011 (21. November 2011)

da hat die karte bei uns was gemeinsam...ich mag sie auch nicht mehr


----------



## T0M@0 (21. November 2011)

Endlich HFM.net auf Debian zum laufen bekommen XD gab immer komische fehler wegen xserver... Der neue vm grafiktreiber hat geholfen


----------



## Thosch (21. November 2011)

Bei mir bearbeiten gerade der GPU-Cl. ne 7621 (TFP 05:16) und die CPU eine 6097 (TFP 24:57). In der Konstellation ziehen die beiden nochmals 3-5W mehr aus dem eingemauerten Schwein. Aber ich denke mal das es die 6097er ist, denn die 762xer laufen ja z.Z. nur noch bei mir, keine anderen.


----------



## davidof2001 (21. November 2011)

Thosch schrieb:
			
		

> In der Konstellation ziehen die beiden nochmals 3-5W mehr aus dem eingemauerten Schwein.



ich müsst grad echt lachen. Mein Bettnachbar im Krankenhaus hat mich reichlich schief angeschaut. 

Made my Day


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. November 2011)

Hab mich gerade mit dem Verkäufer des Servers unterhalten, für einen verhältnismässig geringen Aufpreis würde er den Server mit zwei X5650 ausstatten (hat keine E5645 ).

Intel® Xeon® Processor E5645 (12M Cache, 2.40 GHz, 5.86 GT/s Intel® QPI) 540SFr. (~430Euro)
Intel® Xeon® Processor X5650 (12M Cache, 2.66 GHz, 6.40 GT/s Intel® QPI) 850SFr. (~680Euro)


Was meint ihr, den Server so kaufen wie er ist (2 X5540) und ihn selber auf 2X E5645 aufrüsten oder 1'000SFr. (~800Euro) Aufpreis zahlen und ihn mit 2 X5650 kaufen?


----------



## naluwams (21. November 2011)

Hey Leute

Ich habe mal wieder probleme mit meiner Graka

Meine GPU hat eine "Normale" WU (11294) sie faltet laut V7 über 12 stunden an 1%, d.h. 36.6 Tage an der WU (Das Ablaufdatum ist am 30/11/2011. Das schaff ich mit deem Tempo nicht).
Die Takt-Rate liegt nur bei ungefär 100MHz ist aber auf 915Mhz eingestellt. Das bedeutet ja die Graka wird nicht zu 100% ausgelastet. Ist aber so eingestellt.
Kann mir jemand Helfen.


----------



## T0M@0 (21. November 2011)

sieht so aus, als ob sie nicht in den 3d modus wechselt... Treiber mal neu installiert? Rechner neu gestartet?


----------



## acer86 (21. November 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Hab mich gerade mit dem Verkäufer des Servers unterhalten, für einen verhältnismässig geringen Aufpreis würde er den Server mit zwei X5650 ausstatten (hat keine E5645 ).
> 
> Intel® Xeon® Processor E5645 (12M Cache, 2.40 GHz, 5.86 GT/s Intel® QPI) 540SFr. (~430Euro)
> Intel® Xeon® Processor X5650 (12M Cache, 2.66 GHz, 6.40 GT/s Intel® QPI) 850SFr. (~680Euro)
> ...



meiner Meinung nach Lohnt sicher der Aufpreis zu den X5650 nicht, das kannst du sicher mit etwas OC aus den E5645 raus hohlen und sparst Geld dabei, aber wen es nicht am geld hängt dan natürlich die X5660 nehmen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. November 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> meiner Meinung nach Lohnt sicher der Aufpreis zu den X5650 nicht, das kannst du sicher mit etwas OC aus den E5645 raus hohlen und sparst Geld dabei, aber wen es nicht am geld hängt dan natürlich die X5660 nehmen


OC wird wohl kaum möglich sein, da es sich um ein Servermainboard handelt. 

Kannst mich ja sponsern, dann nehm ich zwei X5687.


----------



## acer86 (21. November 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> OC wird wohl kaum möglich sein, da es sich um ein Servermainboard handelt.
> 
> Kannst mich ja sponsern, dann nehm ich zwei X5687.



wen du einen der CPU´s für mein Namen Falten lässt 

denke aber mal das die E5645 auch ausreichend sein sollten oder du parkst die auf ein EVGA SR-2 dan sollte OC möglich sein


----------



## nichtraucher91 (21. November 2011)

To-Do List:
CPU kaufen [done]
für die uni lernen [in process]
Müll runter bringen []

Ist der i7 geworden, nach dem mir auffiel, dass der Xeon gar keinen Grafikchip an Board hat^^

in diesem Sinne lasst krachen Jungs!


----------



## Muschkote (21. November 2011)

@nichtraucher91

Auch die Xeons haben einen Grafikchip verbaut, in deinem Fall wäre es der 1235 gewesen, mit ca. 15€ Aufpreis.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (21. November 2011)

hat dann aber auch die 95W TDP und nur deswegen kam der 1230 in Betracht


----------



## Wolvie (21. November 2011)

was meint ihr dazu? zuschlagen? ZackZack! Zuschnappen und Sparen!


----------



## mattinator (21. November 2011)

Wolvie schrieb:


> was meint ihr dazu? zuschlagen? ZackZack! Zuschnappen und Sparen!


 
Der Original-Preis ist wohl nicht ganz richtig, ist nur 'ne 560, keine TI (Gainward GeForce GTX 560, 1GB GDDR5, VGA, DVI, HDMI (2395) | Geizhals.at Deutschland).


----------



## Wolvie (21. November 2011)

Ja... wenn's ne Ti wär hät ich wohl schon zugelangt...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. November 2011)

Ich hab mir gerade vorhin den Server defintiv gekauft. 
Schauen wir mal was ich noch für die beiden X5540 bekomme.


----------



## Bumblebee (21. November 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir gerade vorhin den Server defintiv gekauft.



Na dann... hau rein


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. November 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Na dann... hau rein


Sobald ich in Kloten war, die beiden E5645 eingebaut und mich mit Linux rumgeschlagen (bin zu 98% Linux-Neuling ) habe.


----------



## acer86 (21. November 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Sobald ich in Kloten war, die beiden E5645 eingebaut und mich mit Linux rumgeschlagen (bin zu 98% Linux-Neuling ) habe.



na dan Gratuliere ich mal zu den kauf

bin mal gespannt was der Server an Leistung bringt, hoffe du hälst uns auf den laufenden mit Daten und Bildern

aus A.Meier-PS3 wird Bumblebee²


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. November 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> na dan Gratuliere ich mal zu den kauf
> 
> bin mal gespannt was der Server an Leistung bringt, hoffe du hälst uns auf den laufenden mit Daten und Bildern
> 
> aus A.Meier-PS3 wird Bumblebee²





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die CPU-Kühler werd ich wohl noch einem kleinem Leistungsupdate unterziehen müssen > wen ich das auf den Bilder richtig deute sind das Passivkühler. 
Schauen wir mal, vielleicht ne kleine Wakü?  Die benötigten Teile hätte ich bis auf die beiden CPU-Kühler noch rumliegen.


----------



## acer86 (21. November 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
schönes teil, nur die Kühler sind Fail, aber da würde ich auf jedenfall nee Wakü dran bauen, kühler für ein 1366er Sockel müssten doch da passen oder? ansonsten gibt es ja immer noch Universal kühler die sehr gut funzen (hab selber so einen auf mein i7 920er)

ansonsten statt den Original Plastik Tunnel der zum Hinteren Lüfter führt einfach je cpu ein Lüfter auf die Kühler montieren


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. November 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> schönes teil, nur die Kühler sind Fail, aber da würde ich auf jedenfall nee Wakü dran bauen, kühler für ein 1366er Sockel müssten doch da passen oder?


Sind 1366-Sockel 


acer86 schrieb:


> ansonsten statt den Original Plastik Tunnel der zum Hinteren Lüfter führt einfach je cpu ein Lüfter auf die Kühler montieren


Ich weiss was für Plastiktunnel du meinst, aber zumindest auf den Bilder sehe ich keine. Zum testen werd ich eh die Variante mit Lüfter auf Passivkühler verwenden, je nach dem braucht es nicht mal mehr, da sie mit 80W auch keine allzu grosse Heizer sind.


----------



## T0M@0 (22. November 2011)

Wenn das im heck ein deltalüfter ist, dann reichen die Kühler XD 

bin auch gespannt was das an ppd macht...


----------



## acer86 (22. November 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Sind 1366-Sockel
> 
> Ich weiss was für Plastiktunnel du meinst, aber zumindest auf den Bilder sehe ich keine. Zum testen werd ich eh die Variante mit Lüfter auf Passivkühler verwenden, je nach dem braucht es nicht mal mehr, da sie mit 80W auch keine allzu grosse Heizer sind.



80W ist in etwa so viel wie ein 2600K@ 3,9Ghz zum testen sollte das reichen mit den Lüftern, 

bin sehr Gespannt auf die werte was der so leisten kan

Wirst du jetzt also auch zu ein Falt Rechner messie wie Bumble


----------



## Knutowskie (22. November 2011)

bäh... hab endlich die GTX 550 Ti unter win7 laufen... und was machts: 2.800 PPD bei ner 6802er WU. Hatte da ja jetzt schon etwas mehr erwartet @ Stocktakt...

edit: afterburner sagt, dass er auch nur 43% GPU Last erzeugt. was is da kaputt? Muss ich GPU2 oder GPU3 nehmen???

Hab jetzt nen 267er Treiber genommen, sind wir schonmal bei 58% GPU Load. Welcher reißts denn auf der GTS450 am besten?

Oder doch lieber auf GPUv2 runtersetzen?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. November 2011)

GPU3 ist defintiv der richtige. 

Meine GTS450 faltet unter WinXP mit dem 267.59, mit dem ersten 270 liess sich nicht falten und die neueren nicht getestet.


----------



## Bumblebee (22. November 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> GPU3 ist defintiv der richtige.



/signed

Bei mir liefert das Teil in etwa 8000 PPD (GAINWARD GeForce GTX 550 Ti GS) unter WIN 7 HP


----------



## T0M@0 (22. November 2011)

Knutowskie schrieb:


> bäh... hab endlich die GTX 550 Ti unter win7 laufen... und was machts: 2.800 PPD bei ner 6802er WU. Hatte da ja jetzt schon etwas mehr erwartet @ Stocktakt...
> 
> edit: afterburner sagt, dass er auch nur 43% GPU Last erzeugt. was is da kaputt? Muss ich GPU2 oder GPU3 nehmen???
> 
> ...


 
Faltet nebenbei noch eine CPU? Kannst du die Prio vom GPU Client mal erhöhen und gucken ob die Auslastung besser wird?


----------



## Thosch (22. November 2011)

Wolvie schrieb:


> was meint ihr dazu? zuschlagen? ZackZack! Zuschnappen und Sparen!


 
Also meine "Ti" hat 60€ mehr gekostet und wenn ich mich recht entsinne hat doch wer seine "ohne-Ti" mit etwas OC auf "Ti"-Niveau gebracht ... Also vom Preis her schon interessant, mMn.


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (22. November 2011)

Thosch schrieb:


> Also meine "Ti" hat 60€ mehr gekostet und wenn ich mich recht entsinne hat doch wer seine "ohne-Ti" mit etwas OC auf "Ti"-Niveau gebracht ... Also vom Preis her schon interessant, mMn.


 
eine non "ti" ist eine umhgelabelte gtx460/1gb mit erhöhtem takt, also solange der preis net teuerer als eine gtx460 oc ist ist es ok, den mehr bekommt man auch nicht.


----------



## mihapiha (22. November 2011)

Verdammt. Es ist einfach nicht zu fassen. Jetzt war ich am Falten einer zweiten P6901 WU für dieses Forum und dann stürzt mir der PC zum aller ersten Mal mit dieser Übertaktung ab. Wieder ein paar tausend Punkte weniger... 

Naja ich habe den PC heute früh neu gestartet. Ich hoffe ich komme dennoch auf paar Punkte, weil sonst geht sich mein Traum von 190k in diesem Monat nicht aus


----------



## Bumblebee (22. November 2011)

Thosch schrieb:


> Also meine "Ti" hat 60€ mehr gekostet und wenn ich mich recht entsinne hat doch *wer* seine "ohne-Ti" mit etwas OC auf "Ti"-Niveau gebracht ... Also vom Preis her schon interessant, mMn.



Hallo, hier ist "wer" 
Ich zitiere mal:



Bumblebee schrieb:


> das ist echt
> Habe eben 2 GTX560 (*ohne* Ti) eingebaut (ASUS ENGTX560 DCII Top/2DI/1GD5 @925/1050/1850) - die gehen auch ganz schön ab
> Erfalten - bei gleicher WU - bloss 400-600 PPD weniger als eine GTX560Ti
> Update dazu:
> Nun auf 972/1100/1944 übertaktet; jetzt falten sie auf dem Ti-Niveau und werden 70° warm


----------



## Knutowskie (22. November 2011)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Faltet nebenbei noch eine CPU? Kannst du die Prio vom GPU Client mal erhöhen und gucken ob die Auslastung besser wird?


 Auch wenn ich den SMP8 ausmache, ändert sich nichts. Hab als Notlösung eine zweite GPU Konsole installiert. So sollte es aber eigentlich nicht sein... Zumindest ist jetzt die GPU voll ausgelastet, jedoch erzeugen 2 GPU Konsolen auch mehr Overhead und bremsen den 870S nen bissl aus... Der reißt grade trotzdem 14K PPD @ 3,2GHz...

@ A.Meier: Genau den Treiber hab ich ja jetzt am laufen. Mit GPU3. Trotzdem nur 57% GPU Load. Woran kanns noch liegen?

edit: Mann ist die GTX550 Ti laut! Meine GTX 470 AMP von Zotac is wesentlich leiser!!! 

edit2: die GTX 470 läuft grad anstatt mit 745MHZ mit nur 405MHz?!?! WARUM LÄUFT HIER NÜSCHT!!! baaaaahhh!!!!


----------



## Soldat0815 (22. November 2011)

Hi meine lieben Falter
Ich habe gestern das erste mal mit meinen zwei GTX460 (die 2te hab ich seit dem Wochenende) 2 BigWus abgeschlossen. (wusste garnicht das es sowas gibt)
Aber laut der Statspage ist nur eine WU erfaltet und hochgeladen worden.
Das kann doch nicht sein 
Hab schon die ersten normalen WUs verloren weil der Client meine Daten nicht übernommen hat und die Wus dem weltbesten Falter Anonymous geschenkt und jetzt fehlt auch noch die 2te Wu 
Soldat0815 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Rurdo (22. November 2011)

Hey leute!
Welche Flags sollte man mit Fermi karten setzen?


----------



## Soldat0815 (22. November 2011)

Ich hab nur -advmethods drinnen da bekommst dann die BigWus. und -gpu0 oder -gpu1 aber das ist weil ich 2 Grakas habe das brauchst du nicht.


----------



## Rurdo (22. November 2011)

öhm, wieso fällt die PPD von 9k auf 5k beim Prozessor???
sind 15k für ne GTX 570 ok?


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (22. November 2011)

Rurdo schrieb:


> öhm, wieso fällt die PPD von 9k auf 5k beim Prozessor???
> sind 15k für ne GTX 570 ok?


15k sollten passen.

Wann fällt die PPD beim Prozessor ?


----------



## Rurdo (22. November 2011)

die ist von einem auf den anderen Moment von 9k auf 5k gefallen... hab nicht darauf geachtet...
sie fällt stetig weiter, wenn auch nur sehr langsam...
vorher irgendwas mit 9k, dann warens 5,3k jetzt sinds nurmehr 5,106k und es fällt und fällt...
wieso ist das so? bei nem X6 sollten doch mehr als 5k PPD möglich sein oder?


----------



## T0M@0 (22. November 2011)

Knutowskie schrieb:
			
		

> edit2: die GTX 470 läuft grad anstatt mit 745MHZ mit nur 405MHz?!?! WARUM LÄUFT HIER NÜSCHT!!! baaaaahhh!!!!



http://foldingstats.eu/

Siehe news zu nvidia faltbug...


----------



## Rurdo (22. November 2011)

und wie siehts mit meinem PPD problem aus? ist jetzt schon auf 4,8k gefallen...


----------



## T0M@0 (22. November 2011)

Rurdo schrieb:
			
		

> und wie siehts mit meinem PPD problem aus? ist jetzt schon auf 4,8k gefallen...



Hast du jetzt ein Problem mit CPU oder GPU? Mit was faltest du genau? Welche Treiber? Welche Clients? Taktraten und auslastung stimmen noch?


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (22. November 2011)

Rurdo schrieb:


> die ist von einem auf den anderen Moment von 9k auf 5k gefallen... hab nicht darauf geachtet...
> sie fällt stetig weiter, wenn auch nur sehr langsam...
> vorher irgendwas mit 9k, dann warens 5,3k jetzt sinds nurmehr 5,106k und es fällt und fällt...
> wieso ist das so? bei nem X6 sollten doch mehr als 5k PPD möglich sein oder?


Eigentlich schon ja , da passt was nicht.

Der SMP Client ist richtig eingerichtet ? Faltest du 24/7? Ist die PPD gefallen nach einer Pause (sprich hast du mal ein paar Stunden was anderes gemacht ? )?


----------



## Rurdo (22. November 2011)

CPU probleme!
Mit: 1090t@Standardtakt@50°... SMP2 Client mit 5kernen die auch laut Task-Manager voll ausgelastet sind...
wie seh ich denn den aktuellen takt?

Gestern mit der WU angefangen, nicht 24/7... heute heim->Rechner an->9k PPD, ca halbe std weg->5k PPD 
Der Client ist eig auch richtig eingerichtet...


----------



## Bumblebee (22. November 2011)

Knutowskie schrieb:


> edit2: die GTX 470 läuft grad anstatt mit 745MHZ mit nur 405MHz?!?! WARUM LÄUFT HIER NÜSCHT!!! baaaaahhh!!!!



Ganz klar der "ich fahre runter auf save-mode"-Fehler

Sollte mit dem Treiber * 285.27 *nicht mehr passieren (ausser die Karte überhitzt und ähnliches)




Rurdo schrieb:


> Hey leute!
> Welche Flags sollte man mit Fermi karten setzen?



Siehe Soldat0815



Rurdo schrieb:


> öhm, wieso fällt die PPD von 9k auf 5k beim Prozessor???



Das darf nicht sein - wie sind die flag's von der SMP??


----------



## Rurdo (22. November 2011)

Flags sind:
-smp 5 -local -advmethods -forceasm 

so, und jetzt sag mir mal was falsch läuft?
PS: wers nicht gelesen hat: 
Gestern mit der WU angefangen, nicht 24/7... heute heim->Rechner an->9k PPD, ca halbe std weg->5k PPD 
Der Client ist eig auch richtig eingerichtet...


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (22. November 2011)

Rurdo schrieb:


> Flags sind:
> -smp 5 -local -advmethods -forceasm
> 
> so, und jetzt sag mir mal was falsch läuft?
> ...


Liest du mit HFM o.Ä. aus ?
Eventuell wurden die Punkte erst später geupdated , und es wurde eingerechnet dass du weniger Bonus Punkte wegen dem Zeitverlust bekommst.

Hat sich die TPF geändert ?

*Erste 2P Interlagos Werte*

http://hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=1038052148&postcount=60

WU 6903 mit 2x Amd Opteron 6274 (16Kerne) @ 2.2 Ghz *TPF 31 min ->  150K PPD*
Mit 2x 6128 (8Kerne )@2,0 Ghz *TPF 46min ->88K PPD*


----------



## Rurdo (22. November 2011)

ja HFM..
ja TPF um ca 1 ganze minute länger...


----------



## Knutowskie (22. November 2011)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Folding@Home Stats und PPD vergleich
> 
> Siehe news zu nvidia faltbug...


 
Die lief jetzt bald eine Jahr mit dem 266.58er Treiber. Immer fein auf 745MHz geOCed. und jetzt kommt mir der GPU 3 Console client mit UNSTABLE MACHINE??!?!

hab heute die 6.30er version auf 6.41r2 geupdatet. vielleicht liegts daran? jemand erfahrung damit?

edit: 
jetzt erstmal den aktuellsten Treiuber drauf: immernoch UNSTABLE MACHINE. 
Standardtaktraten eingestellt: Sieht besser aus. ABER: Warum? Wenn ich jetzt den 6.30er gpu3 client noch irgendwo finde, kann ich dann davon ausgehen, dass meine KArte wie gewohnt läuft?


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (22. November 2011)

Rurdo schrieb:


> ja HFM..
> ja TPF um ca 1 ganze minute länger...


Ok die TPF sollte sich nicht ändern, der GPU Client lief vorher auch ?
Laufen irgendwelche Programme im Hintergrund ? Hast du den Rechner mal für 3 Frames in Ruhe gelassen (Internetsurfen frisst CPU Zeit) und dann wieder drauf geschaut ?


----------



## Rurdo (22. November 2011)

GPU Client geht alles... läuft auch!
Programme im Hintergrund eher nur Firefox und eben Youtube mit Musik im Hintergrund...
ich lass ihn mal in ruhe und schau dann weiter...


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (22. November 2011)

Rurdo schrieb:


> GPU Client geht alles... läuft auch!
> Programme im Hintergrund eher nur Firefox und eben Youtube mit Musik im Hintergrund...
> ich lass ihn mal in ruhe und schau dann weiter...


Das kann schon reichen, bei mir sinkt die PPD auch gewaltig wenn ich nur ein wenig im Internet surfe.


----------



## Knutowskie (22. November 2011)

Ja ein wenig Fireforx mit ein wenig YOUTUBE zum MUSIK hören... (youtube ist ein flashbasiertes videoportal, falls du es noch nicht bemerkt hast. Flash = CPU Last)

Zumindest reicht das schon, dass die PPD gewaltig abstinken.

Sorry, ich bin grad nen bissl AGGRO, weil der Scheiß hier nur Probleme macht. Ich sage euch: Macht NIEMALS updates wenn euer System einmal läuft...


----------



## Rurdo (22. November 2011)

hmm, bin jetzt mal am laptop on und hab den CPU client neugestartet... und BÄÄM wieder 9k PPD...


----------



## Knutowskie (22. November 2011)

na siehste. ich hab irgendwo gehört, dass man mit dem X6 auch BIG WU knacken kann... ich selber hab da aber kein Plan, is nur so ein Gedankenanstoß.

Ich hab jetzt wieder 6.30r1 installiert, den aktuellsten Treiber und die GTX 470 läuft wieder fein mit 745MHz Coreclock ohne Unstable Machine. Also: Finger weg von den neuen Consolenclients!!!

Freuet euch ihr Hirten, denn ich bringe frohe Kunde: 43.000 PPD zeigt HFM zu dieser Stunde!


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (22. November 2011)

Knutowskie schrieb:


> na siehste. ich hab irgendwo gehört, dass man mit dem X6 auch BIG WU knacken kann... ich selber hab da aber kein Plan, is nur so ein Gedankenanstoß.


Nur mit massiven OC , 24/7 Betrieb und einigem an Aufwand. Davon abgesehen sind BA derzeit Mangelware


----------



## Rurdo (22. November 2011)

öhm, mein PPD Problem ist anscheinend noch nicht gelöst -.-
habe gerade nach ca 10 Minuten seit dem Client-Neustart wieder draufgeschaut, wieder 5k PPD...
wieviel sind denn normal für nen X6?


----------



## Knutowskie (22. November 2011)

wie berechnet hfm denn die PPD? stell da mal "last three frames" ein. Dauert dann 3 frames, aber du hast nen genaueren wert.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (22. November 2011)

Rurdo schrieb:


> öhm, mein PPD Problem ist anscheinend noch nicht gelöst -.-
> habe gerade nach ca 10 Minuten seit dem Client-Neustart wieder draufgeschaut, wieder 5k PPD...
> wieviel sind denn normal für nen X6?


Folding@Home Stats und PPD vergleich


----------



## RG Now66 (22. November 2011)

@ Mastermaisi777

Mit was erfaltes du deine "fast" 30kPPD?
ich werd noch neidisch


----------



## Rurdo (22. November 2011)

Last three Frames ist schon eingestellt... 
aus den Stats kann ich nicht wirklich was rauslesen -.-


----------



## acer86 (22. November 2011)

RG Now66 schrieb:


> @ Mastermaisi777
> 
> Mit was erfaltes du deine "fast" 30kPPD?
> ich werd noch neidisch


 
das ist mit ein 2600k Cpu only kein problem


----------



## acer86 (22. November 2011)

Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> *Erste 2P Interlagos Werte*
> 
> [H]ard|Forum - View Single Post - Interlagos has landed
> 
> ...


 
ist die 6903er Wu ein von den ganz großen Big Wu´s oder ein "normale Big wu"? wen es eine große ist dan ist das schon ganz beachtlich 

bin gespannt wie im Vergleich A.Meier-Ps3´s System mit 2X 12kern intel Xeon da mithalten kan


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (22. November 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> ist die 6903er Wu ein von den ganz großen Big Wu´s oder ein "normale Big wu"? wen es eine große ist dan ist das schon ganz beachtlich
> 
> bin gespannt wie im vergleich A.Meier-Ps3´s System mit 2X 12kern intel Xenon da mithalten kan


Sollte BigBig sein. 6901-6904 sind die ganz großen soweit ich weiß.


----------



## Rurdo (22. November 2011)

habe immernoch das PPD-Fall problem!


----------



## mihapiha (22. November 2011)

Verdammt. Jetzt ist mir die blöde WU auch noch abgebrochen. Wieder keine Punkte. Ich hätte für das Team mittlerweile so um die 150k herausholen müssen.
Es scheint, als lege es Stanford oder dem Kienten alles daran, dass ich mein Ziel von 190k für diesen Monat nicht erreiche

Zumindest wurde die P6904 WU abgeschlossen. Unglaubliche 372.812 Punkte habe ich für die eine WU erhalten. (Übrigens das 11. größte Update in den letzten 3h)
Eine neue P6904er wird auch schon gefaltet. Es sieht so aus als wären wirklich mit meiner Faltfarm jetzt die 77k PPD durchschnittlich möglich


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (22. November 2011)

RG Now66 schrieb:


> @ Mastermaisi777
> 
> Mit was erfaltes du deine "fast" 30kPPD?
> ich werd noch neidisch



Q6600@ 3,4 ghz + 2x gtx 460 @~880 mhz. 

Mangels Zeit faltet das ganze fröhlich vor sich hin ohne Störung und wird per Teamviewer vom Smartphone aus überwacht. 

Mit was fastest du? 


@mihapiha : Stanford scheint dich wirklich nicht zu mögen :/


----------



## Rurdo (22. November 2011)

hmm, PPD ist derzeit auf 5,2k... die TPF ist auf 3:48...
ist das ok für nen 1090t?


----------



## Knutowskie (22. November 2011)

Was soll mir das sagen? Ist meine GTX 470 nun doch kaputt? OCen geht nicht mehr, kommt immer UNSTABLE MACHINE. Auf Standardtakt gehts wohl, aber sieht so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und liefert auch nur noch 10K PPD...

Zu den Infos: GPU3 console client 6.30r1; Win 7 Pro x64 SP1; 285.62 als Treiber; SMP läuft noch auf dem Q9550... weiß nicht ob noch ne Info fehlt. Vielleicht kann irgend einer was damit anfangen. Ich bin ratlos.

Hab da auch nix bei Tante Google gefunden...

Aso @Rurdo: 
http://lmgtfy.com/?q=1090t+folding
http://foldingstats.eu/index.php?seite=cpueinzel&cpu=1248


----------



## acer86 (22. November 2011)

Rurdo schrieb:


> hmm, PPD ist derzeit auf 5,2k... die TPF ist auf 3:48...
> ist das ok für nen 1090t?


 

kurz und klar Nein, was ist es für eine Wu die du gerade Faltest?  

am besten stellst du mal auf -smp 6 um 

wie viel Leistung braucht dein GPU client im Taskmanager?

hier eine Vergleichs liste mit CPU Leistungen: http://xz.doesntexist.org/index.php?seite=cpu_vergleich

@*Knutowskie* würde mal sagen ist Defekt, genau das problem was ich vor ein halben jahr mit meiner GTS450 hatte erst wollte sie nicht mehr mit Standard OC takt falten und irgendwan ging nix mehr sobald sie in den 3D modus ging Bluscreen, war damals ein Spawa Schaden wahrscheinlich zu heiß geworden


----------



## RG Now66 (22. November 2011)

Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> Q6600@ 3,4 ghz + 2x gtx 460 @~880 mhz.
> 
> Mangels Zeit faltet das ganze fröhlich vor sich hin ohne Störung und wird per Teamviewer vom Smartphone aus überwacht.
> 
> Mit was fastest du?


 i7 2600K @ 3,4 GHz (der mir manchmal Tempprobleme macht ) und ner GTX 560Ti 
überwache ich auch über mein Smartphone
Und manchmal Faltet mein Hauptsystem auch mit.


----------



## Rurdo (22. November 2011)

hab schon smp 5... weil ich ggf nebenbei Firefox FB/Forum gehen will...
Im RessourcenMonitor steht an erster stelle der Prozess Fahcore_a3.exe da gibts aber auch noch Fahcore_a15.exe 
a3 verursacht 80% der Last, a15 aber nur 1%...
PS: habe Projekt 11020


----------



## acer86 (22. November 2011)

na da haben wir doch den Übeltäter

das sind die Uralt Wu´s die eh schon sehr schlecht laufen und wen du die nur mit 5kernen Falten lässt dan kommt da nicht mehr viel bei rum, wart einfach ab bist du mit der durch bist was bei einer neuen Wu an PPD raus kommt, gegebenenfalls auf smp 6 umstellen da kannst du trotzdem noch serven und video schauen.


----------



## Knutowskie (22. November 2011)

core a3 is der von der CPU... und a15 gibts nicht. nur FaHCore_15. und der is von der Grafikkarte.


----------



## Rurdo (22. November 2011)

oh... 
Hmm, aber wieso hab ich denn gestern ne UraltWu gezogen?


----------



## acer86 (22. November 2011)

weil du noch den a3 core verwendest in dein client, da geistern die alten dinger manchmal noch rum


----------



## Rurdo (22. November 2011)

und wie kann ich das updaten?


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (22. November 2011)

RG Now66 schrieb:


> i7 2600K @ 3,4 GHz (der mir manchmal Tempprobleme macht ) und ner GTX 560Ti
> überwache ich auch über mein Smartphone
> Und manchmal Faltet mein Hauptsystem auch mit.


Ich hatte schon zigmal mein i7-2600k System im Einkaufswagen , hab mich aber leider immer wieder zusammenreißen können und nicht bestellt 

Vielleicht stell ich die GTX460 bald mal testweise auf BigGPU-WUs um ,jetzt wo es kälter wird schadet die zusätzliche Wärme nicht


----------



## acer86 (22. November 2011)

Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> Ich hatte schon zigmal mein i7-2600k System im Einkaufswagen , hab mich aber leider immer wieder zusammenreißen können und nicht bestellt
> 
> Vielleicht stell ich die GTX460 bald mal testweise auf BigGPU-WUs um ,jetzt wo es kälter wird schadet die zusätzliche Wärme nicht


 
hab auch gerade mein haupt sys auf 2600k umgestellt, das ding rennt wie sau, kan man nur empfehlen, hab das alles in ein Silverstone sg-06B mit einer GTX 560 ti beim CPU only falten mit Standard takt 100watt mit etwas OC auf 4,2Ghz und Untervolting auf 1,21V braucht er nur 120Watt bei manchen wu´s bis zu 47k PPD


----------



## Rurdo (22. November 2011)

und wie kann ich jz den Core a3 updaten?


----------



## Knutowskie (22. November 2011)

So, hab meine Karte jetzt mal geOCed wie immer auf 745... dann Furmark und andere Burn-In Tests gemacht, keine Probleme. Also sind die F@H Clients behindert? Weil der Graph schön bei 99% gerade blieb, bei F@H aber ne Berg und Talbahnfahrt statt findet....

Hat jemand ne 470 unter win7 laufen und kann mir sagen, welche Treiber mit welchem Client wunder bewirken?

@ Rurdo: garnicht. Der Client lädt sich die WU und dazu den passenden Core. also musst du dafür Sorgen, dass der Client nicht mehr solche WUs lädt. Oder du lässt es einfach machen, denn diese WUs werden auch gebraucht. Jeder "greift mal ins Klo" was solche WUs angeht. Aber am Ende gehts hier primär um die Forschung.

BTW: Der a3 Core leistet bei mir schon lange gute Arbeit.... hab den auf 2 Systemen mit SMP laufen. Standard. Weis nich welcher Core da neuer sein sollte und wo man so etwas herbekommen will...


----------



## RG Now66 (22. November 2011)

Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> (...)
> 
> Vielleicht stell ich die GTX460 bald mal testweise auf BigGPU-WUs um ,jetzt wo es kälter wird schadet die zusätzliche Wärme nicht


 
 eine gute Idee, jetzt da die Faltjahreszeit wieder anfängt komms nicht mehr so auf die Wärme an.


----------



## Rurdo (22. November 2011)

Ich würde trotzdem gerne mal wissen wie ich den a3 Core update!


----------



## acer86 (22. November 2011)

Rurdo schrieb:


> Ich würde trotzdem gerne mal wissen wie ich den a3 Core update!



das einfachste ist -advmethods anhängen und hoffen das er bei der nächsten wu eine neuen Core inst.

wen nicht einfach auf den V7 client umsteigen da ist der schon serie


----------



## Rurdo (22. November 2011)

hab die advmethods gestern vor der WU angehängt... 
wo bekomm ich den V7 client?


----------



## acer86 (22. November 2011)

Rurdo schrieb:


> hab die advmethods gestern vor der WU angehängt...
> wo bekomm ich den V7 client?


 

na die Frage kannst du dir doch sicher selber beantworten oder? wen du es bei Stanford auf der seite nicht findest dan gibt es immer noch das allseits beliebte Google


----------



## Rurdo (22. November 2011)

ok hab jetzt den neuen .exe client, soll ich den einfach mit dem derzeitigen Client im Ordner austauschen?


----------



## mihapiha (22. November 2011)

Ich habe mir ein Paar neue Opterons für meine Faltfarm bestellt. Zweimal Opteron 6272 mit jeweils 16 Kernen bei 2,1 GHz. 
Ich erwarte, dass so meine PPD auf 140k steigen... 31 Minuten TPF einer P6903er WU wurden bestätigt mit zwei Opteron 6274 CPUs bei 2,2 GHz.


Ich werde aber genauer berichten wenn die zwei neuen CPUs eingebaut sind und falten


----------



## T0M@0 (22. November 2011)

Rurdo schrieb:


> hab schon smp 5... weil ich ggf nebenbei Firefox FB/Forum gehen will...
> Im RessourcenMonitor steht an erster stelle der Prozess Fahcore_a3.exe da gibts aber auch noch Fahcore_a15.exe
> a3 verursacht 80% der Last, a15 aber nur 1%...
> PS: habe Projekt 11020


 
Bei der Wu mach ich mit meinem x6@ 3300Mhz und auch -smp 5 ca. 9100PPD Folding@Home Stats und PPD vergleich

Bezüglich des a3 Cores: Das ist ganz normal... Ist der Core für die smp WUs unter Windows... der V7 ist noch im Beta Stadium


----------



## Rurdo (22. November 2011)

und wie schaffe ich die 9k? 
-.-


----------



## Knutowskie (22. November 2011)

übertakten auf 3,33GHz?

noch eine interessante Beobachtung: Wenn ich nicht am Rechner bin kackt die 470 ab. Da geht der Auslastungsgraph bis auf 0% runter und wieder hoch... Wenn ich was mache läuft der recht stabil.

Ist das der neue Treiber? Kann jemand so etwas beobachten?


----------



## Rurdo (22. November 2011)

ich glaube kaum dass es an 400Mhz scheitert


----------



## Soldat0815 (22. November 2011)

@Knutowski
Hört sich nach sowas wie Standby an stell mal alle Stromsparmechanismen aus.

@Rurdo
1. Du lässt doch nur 5 kerne Falten.
2. Es sind dann 5x400mhz das ist bei den CPU WUs ein haufen da ja da der Bonus vieles ausmacht je schneller desto besser.


----------



## Rurdo (22. November 2011)

1: hab ich garkeine an.
2: wir werden es gleich sehen, wenn die WU vorbei ist ob die nächste wieder so ein ***** ergebnis liefert!

Ach ja, an was erkennt man eine BigWU?


----------



## Knutowskie (22. November 2011)

An der WU nummer.

@Soldat: Hab ich auch gedacht, aber da hab ich schon alles aus... Ich installier grad den 266.58 der monatelang problemlos lief und den 6.30r1 client. wenns dann immernoch probleme macht, geht die karte in die RMA. Sollen die doch suchen...


----------



## Rurdo (22. November 2011)

hmm, meine GraKa hat die P7621, ist das ne Big?


----------



## Knutowskie (22. November 2011)

Ich will dir ja nicht zu nahe treten, aber kennst du google?
Folding@Home Projects

Such dir das doch raus. F@H gibts seid Jahren schon und es gibt massig gute Dokumentationen. Sicher ist das hier eine Hilfeplattform, aber es gibt Sachen, die löst google einfacher.
Übrigens: Die Wu die dein 6 Kerner da Knackt macht mein 4 Kerner (Q9550) mit 5000-7000kPPD je nach PC Nutzung. Also haut das da schon hin, wenn du nebenbei noch Last erzeugst wie Firefox usw. Erfahrungsgemäß sind die AMDs immer etwas hinterher mit der F@H Leistung. Leider.


----------



## Special_Flo (22. November 2011)

@Rurdo hast du schon deine 10 SMP WU's mit Passkey gemacht? --> sonst kein Bonus!

mfg Flo


----------



## Rurdo (22. November 2011)

ja ich sollte meine 10WU´s schon im Sommer gemacht haben!
Da habe ich nähmlich angefangen und ne Pause eingelegt, jetzt leg ich wieder los !
Auch mit Key 

Also ich kann da ehrlich gesagt nix rauslesen aus diesen aktuellen Projekten, weil er mich wenn ich auf 7020-xxxx klicke, auf 10xxx-10xxx weiterleitet... kA was ich da machen soll...





nfs-Edit: Doppelpost gekillt


----------



## Soldat0815 (22. November 2011)

So hab jetzt was gefunden es sind grad wieder 2 BigWus fertig geworden von meinen Grakas und im Logfile steht bei der wo alles ok ist das:

[17:02:24] + Attempting to send results [November 22 17:02:24 UTC]
[17:02:24] Gpu type=3 species=21.
[17:02:40] + Results successfully sent
[17:02:40] Thank you for your contribution to Folding@Home.

So und das ist die WU meiner anderen graka die kurz danach fertig wurde:

[17:43:55] + Attempting to send results [November 22 17:43:55 UTC]
[17:43:55] Gpu type=3 species=21.
[17:44:11] - Server has already received unit.

Versteh ich das jetzt richtig das ich 2mal die selbe WU mit meinen 2 Grakas gefalltet habe und er mir deswegen nur für eine die Punkte gibt?
Wenn ja wie schaff ich es dann das der blöde F@H Server mir nicht 2 mal die gleiche WU schickt?

Das sind mal eben 10k die Flöten gingen weils gestern denke der selber Fehler gewesen sein wird


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (22. November 2011)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> So hab jetzt was gefunden es sind grad wieder 2 BigWus fertig geworden von meinen Grakas und im Logfile steht bei der wo alles ok ist das:
> 
> [17:02:24] + Attempting to send results [November 22 17:02:24 UTC]
> [17:02:24] Gpu type=3 species=21.
> ...


Hast du verschiedene Machine IDs eingetragen ? Bei beiden Clients das "-local" Flag gesetzt ?


----------



## Rurdo (22. November 2011)

Oha jetzt hab ich sogar 10k PPD mitn X6 
und 15k mit der GraKa... jetzt stimmt doch alles oder?


----------



## Soldat0815 (22. November 2011)

Oh f.... ich d....  
Die hatten beide die selbe Machine ID  
Ok thx das Probleme wird sich damit erledigt haben


----------



## kubi-1988 (22. November 2011)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Bezüglich des a3 Cores: Das ist ganz normal... Ist der Core für die smp WUs unter Windows... der V7 ist noch im Beta Stadium


Ich muss dir wieder sprechen, ich hab auch WUs mit dem a3-Core unter Linux und da schafft mein 955 z.T. bis zu 14k PPD.

@Rurdo: Die Big-GPU-WUs erkennst du daran, dass du über 5k Punkte pro WU bekommst. Und wegen der SMP-WU probiere es mal mit SMP6 oder stelle mal an den Parametern wie Paketgröße (mal small oder big probieren) um, vllt bekommst du dann andere WUs.

Edit: @Rudo: Ja die 10k PPD klingen erstmal in Ordnung.


----------



## T0M@0 (22. November 2011)

Knutowskie schrieb:


> übertakten auf 3,33GHz?
> 
> noch eine interessante Beobachtung: Wenn ich nicht am Rechner bin kackt die 470 ab. Da geht der Auslastungsgraph bis auf 0% runter und wieder hoch... Wenn ich was mache läuft der recht stabil.
> 
> Ist das der neue Treiber? Kann jemand so etwas beobachten?


 
Hab selber den neusten Nvidia Treiber drauf (wegen BF3) und konnte das bei meiner GTX460 und bei der GTX580 NICHT beobachten... vielleicht son Win7 Stromspar dreck... (ich habe bei mir auf "Höchstleistung" gestellt)



kubi-1988 schrieb:


> Ich muss dir wieder sprechen, ich hab auch WUs mit dem a3-Core unter Linux und da schafft mein 955 z.T. bis zu 14k PPD.



Da hast du natürlich recht, wollte nur ausdrücken, dass der a3 nicht total veraltet ist, sondern generell noch benutzt werden darf


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (22. November 2011)

Weiß jemand ob man mit dem v7 client verschiedene machine IDs bei 2 GPUs eintragen muss? (siehe problem von oben mit den gleichen WUs) 
Oder managed das der client?


----------



## acer86 (22. November 2011)

Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand ob man mit dem v7 client verschiedene machine IDs bei 2 GPUs eintragen muss? (siehe problem von oben mit den gleichen WUs)
> Oder managed das der client?


 
macht der client selber wen du nachträglich einen weiteren gpu Slot zufügst dan steht davor eine andere zahl oder du sucht dir bei der config selber eine aus.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. November 2011)

Mamamia, Monate lang kaum was geschrieben und heute das Gegeteil. 

@Knutowskie: Hast du beide Karten im gleichen Rechner?
Ist schon ein paar mal vorgekommen das bei unterschiedlichen Karten im gleichen Rechner, die eine nicht die volle Leistung bringen kann > acer86 hat da leidige Erfahrungen. 




acer86 schrieb:


> ist die 6903er Wu ein von den ganz großen Big Wu´s oder ein "normale Big wu"? wen es eine große ist dan ist das schon ganz beachtlich
> 
> bin gespannt wie im Vergleich A.Meier-Ps3´s System mit 2X 12kern intel Xeon da mithalten kann


Bin auch gespannt was geht. Bin den Server heute Abend holen gegangen > ich hoffe nur das der Server ein grosses Stück kleiner ist als der Karton.


----------



## Rurdo (22. November 2011)

Ich denke das 7621 GPU3 Projekt is ne BigWu... TPF liegt bei mir bei 5Minuten, Deadline ist der 5.12...
das ist doch ne Big oder?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. November 2011)

Rurdo schrieb:


> Ich denke das 7621 GPU3 Projekt is ne BigWu... TPF liegt bei mir bei 5Minuten, Deadline ist der 5.12...
> das ist doch ne Big oder?


Jep, ist eine.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (22. November 2011)

Hey Leute, mal ne Frage...
Ich musste heut den Lappi mal kurz beim Falten unterbrechen (pausiert) und wollte dann wieder starten...
Allerdings hat der dann ne Fehlermeldung gebracht und den GPU-Client neugestartet...
Da der "erst" bei 43% war is ja nich so dramatisch, is aber schon a weng komisch...
Is das normal?
MfG


----------



## mattinator (22. November 2011)

Knutowskie schrieb:


> @ A.Meier: Genau den Treiber hab ich ja jetzt am laufen. Mit GPU3. Trotzdem nur 57% GPU Load. Woran kanns noch liegen?
> 
> edit: Mann ist die GTX550 Ti laut! Meine GTX 470 AMP von Zotac is wesentlich leiser!!!
> 
> edit2: die GTX 470 läuft grad anstatt mit 745MHZ mit nur 405MHz?!?! WARUM LÄUFT HIER NÜSCHT!!! baaaaahhh!!!!


 
Faltest Du in einem Rechner mit der GTX 470 und der 550 Ti ? Dann ist wohl immer noch der GPU-Folding-Bug bei Karten mit unterschiedlicher Shader-Anzahl unterwegs.


----------



## tomas2 (22. November 2011)

Finde ich eine echt kranke Idee (aber geil  von denjenigen die jetzt mit richtigen Servern hier auffahren. 
Das bringt mein Hirn beängstigend zum Ideen sammeln, was man doch so alles nettes basteln könnte. 
Zudem tut es mir weh dass ich im Zusammenhang mit dem Job auch schon auf Servern zu tun hatte mit 2 x Xeon mit 1% CPU Auslastung. Trotzdem darf ich die nicht anrühren.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. November 2011)

tomas2 schrieb:


> Finde ich eine echt kranke Idee (aber geil  von denjenigen die jetzt mit richtigen Servern hier auffahren.


Irgend jemand muss doch was unternehmen das Bumblebee nicht so alleine im Club der Wahnsinnigen ist und ausserdem, man wird nicht zweimal 30. 

Ausserdem, das Ding wird ja auch noch für andere Dinge gebraucht. Wen wir gerade beim Thema sind, läuft darauf WinXP?


----------



## acer86 (22. November 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Irgend jemand muss doch was unternehmen das Bumblebee nicht so alleine im Club der Wahnsinnigen ist und ausserdem, man wird nicht zweimal 30.
> 
> Ausserdem, das Ding wird ja auch noch für andere Dinge gebraucht. Wen wir gerade beim Thema sind, läuft darauf WinXP?


 
ist auf jedefall ein schönes Projekt und sehr interesant

XP wird wo nicht laufen wegen den Treibern wahrscheinlich, und wen dan nur sehr beschissen, windows server Edition oder linux wäre besser, aber zum testen würde sicher auch Vista oder Win 7 64bit reichen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. November 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> ist auf jedefall ein schönes Projekt und sehr interesant
> 
> XP wird wo nicht laufen wegen den Treibern wahrscheinlich, und wen dan nur sehr beschissen, windows server Edition oder linux wäre besser, aber zum testen würde sicher auch Vista oder Win 7 64bit reichen


Ich frag aus dem Grund weil ich mich noch nicht entschieden habe was ich mit dem alten Faltserver mache > Entweder verkaufen oder als Mediencenter in die gute Stube. 
Sofern ich den verkaufe brauch ich wieder ein System mit WinXP Pro, da ich noch gewisse Hard/Software benutzte die nicht Win7 kompatibel sind bzw. keine 64-bit-Treiber gibt. 

Das der Server mit WinXP nicht optimal laufen wird hab ich mir schon gedacht, wäre eh nur als zweites OS drauf da faltechnisch Linux interessanter ist.


----------



## Schmidde (22. November 2011)

So, heute ist endlich meine WaKü gekommen, heist zwar für ein paar Tage nicht falten....dafür gehts dann danach um einiges leiser und kühler an die Sache.


----------



## T0M@0 (22. November 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ich frag aus dem Grund weil ich mich noch nicht entschieden habe was ich mit dem alten Faltserver mache > Entweder verkaufen oder als Mediencenter in die gute Stube.
> Sofern ich den verkaufe brauch ich wieder ein System mit WinXP Pro, da ich noch gewisse Hard/Software benutzte die nicht Win7 kompatibel sind bzw. keine 64-bit-Treiber gibt.
> 
> Das der Server mit WinXP nicht optimal laufen wird hab ich mir schon gedacht, wäre eh nur als zweites OS drauf da faltechnisch Linux interessanter ist.


 

ich wollte nur anmerken, dass du beachten musst, dass nicht alle BS Multisockel fähig sind (soll heißen, dass sie nicht auf PC/Server installiert werden können, wenn sie mehr als eine CPU haben...)

Microsoft beschränkt da gerne die Normalen Versionen, damit man die teure Server Variante kauft.

Warum installierst du nicht nativ Linux? Das würde PPD technisch noch mehr bringen. Oder willst du damit auch zocken?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. November 2011)

Hab mir gerade den Server genauer angeschaut, das Ding ist tatsächlich neu! 
Ich finde kein einziges Staubkorn oder einen Kratzer im Gehäuse. 
Die einzigen gebrauchten Teile sind die Arbeitsspeicher, aber das wusste ich von Anfang an. 

Lüfterkanal ist drin. 

Den Server kann ich glatt unter Schnäppchen verbuchen. 


@TOM@0: Weiss ich das nicht alle OS Multisockel-fähig sind. Sofern die Angaben die ich im Netz gefunden habe stimmen, sollte Win XP Professional 2 CPU's unterstützen.

Wie bereits erwänd, sofern ich den "alten" Faltserver verkaufe, werd ich WinXP als zweites OS installieren > gefaltet wird mit Linux. 
Zum Zocken hab ich den 1090T.


----------



## acer86 (23. November 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Hab mir gerade den Server genauer angeschaut, das Ding ist tatsächlich neu!
> Ich finde kein einziges Staubkorn oder einen Kratzer im Gehäuse.
> Die einzigen gebrauchten Teile sind die Arbeitsspeicher, aber das wusste ich von Anfang an.
> 
> ...


 
na dan kan es ja bald los gehen, warte schon gespannt auf die ersten Test Ergebnisse

faltest du dan mit dein Gaming System auch weiter? könntest den Server ja an dein Riesigen Wasserkreislauf mit anschließen, der Mora müsste doch reichen wen der ITX nicht mehr läuft


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. November 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> na dan kan es ja bald los gehen, warte schon gespannt auf die ersten Test Ergebnisse
> 
> faltest du dan mit dein Gaming System auch weiter? könntest den Server ja an dein Riesigen Wasserkreislauf mit anschließen, der Mora müsste doch reichen wen der ITX nicht mehr läuft


Als erstes stehen erstmal Verhandlungen mit einem meiner Hardware-Dealer auf dem Programm > werd morgen mit ihm reden und schauen was er von einem Tauschhandel hält (2 E5540 für 2 E5645).

Dann mal Probefalten mit dem Server und dann entscheide ich mich gegebennen falls für oder gegen ne Wakü. 

An den Mora werd ich ihn eher nicht anschliessen sofern ich ihn auf Wakü umrüste, da er 1. nicht gerade klein ist und ich erstmal einen Platz für ihn finden muss (wie nahe das am Mora ist bleibt mal noch offen ) und 2. Leckt mir schon seit längerem der Kühler der einen GTX460 > Riss in Plexiglas, genau durch das Gewinde des Wasseranschluss und ich muss jeden Monat minimum einmal Kühlflüssigkeit nachkippen. 

Wahrscheinlich werd ich das falten mit dem 1090T einstellen.


----------



## Knutowskie (23. November 2011)

mattinator schrieb:


> Faltest Du in einem Rechner mit der GTX 470 und der 550 Ti ? Dann ist wohl immer noch der GPU-Folding-Bug bei Karten mit unterschiedlicher Shader-Anzahl unterwegs.


 Nochmal kurz zum Verständnis:

Es sind 2 Rechner.

Rechner 1: Der gute Alte.
- Intel Core2Quad Q9550 @ 3,2GHz
- Zotac GTX 470 AMP! gerade @ Stock, sonst UNSTABLE MACHINE
- Asus P5Q Pro
- Win 7 Pro SP1 x64

Rechner 2: Der neue "Stromsparer"
- Intel i7 870S @ 3,2GHz
- Palit GTX 550 Ti @ (1003/2006/2052)(GPU/Shader/Mem)
- Asus P7P55D LE
- ebenfalls Win 7 SP1 x64

Auf Rechner 1 ist das Problem recht neu. Die Karte taktet manchmal runter auf 405 MHz (Core) und bleibt da. Kaum PPD, kaum Wärme... schlecht. Verschiedene Treiber probiert, kein Unterschied.
Standardtakt wieder eingestellt. Der Unterschied: Jetzt taktet die GPU nicht runter, jedoch schwankt der GPU-Load zwischen 0 und 99% bei abwesenheit am Rechner. Sobald man nebenbei was macht is wieder alles i.O. Win7 Energieoptionen: Alles auf Höchstleistung. Stromsparen is out... *rofl* dennoch. Die Karte lief jetzt fast ein Jahr moderat übertaktet (von 656 auf 745 MHZ im Core) 24/7 problemlos.

Auf Rechner 2 ist das Problem, dass ich die 550 Ti erst garnicht zum laufen bekommen wollte und jetzt mit dem 267.59er Treiber was tut. Jedoch lastet ein GPU Client nur 57% aus, weswegen ich 2 nehmen muss, um die Karte richtig zu quälen. Der SMP mit seinen 8 Kernen läuft da aber ordentlich und bringt gut PPD. Vielleicht macht der Aktuellste Consolen Client dort Ärger. Werd die Tage mal den 7er testen. Rechner eins ist aber erstmal wichtiger.

So, vielleicht hat jemand ne Idee was ich am Rechner 1 machen kann? Die Karte läuft stabil im Furmark und im MSI Kombustor. Keine Probleme, kein runtertakten und nix. also kann ich die nich in de RMA schicken, die werden kaum F@H als Test laufen lassen. alle "normalen" Tests hat sie ja bestanden. Auch @ 745 MHz Coreclock, da kackt nur F@H rum...

Danke schonmal für die Tips!


----------



## Malkolm (23. November 2011)

So als Schuß ins blaue könnte ich mir ein Fehlverhalten des Treibers vorstellen, evtl. auch im Zusammenspiel mit dem GPU-Client.

Ich würde wohl mit verschiedenen Treiber/Client Kombinationen herumspielen und schauen, ob man des Heruntertakten in den P2 (?) Zustand irgendwie reproduzieren kann.


----------



## Bumblebee (23. November 2011)

Knutowskie schrieb:


> Auf Rechner 1 ist das Problem recht neu. Die Karte taktet manchmal runter auf 405 MHz (Core) und bleibt da. Kaum PPD, kaum Wärme... schlecht. Verschiedene Treiber probiert, kein Unterschied.
> Standardtakt wieder eingestellt. Der Unterschied: Jetzt taktet die GPU nicht runter, jedoch schwankt der GPU-Load zwischen 0 und 99% bei abwesenheit am Rechner. Sobald man nebenbei was macht is wieder alles i.O. Win7 Energieoptionen: Alles auf Höchstleistung. Stromsparen is out... *rofl* dennoch. Die Karte lief jetzt fast ein Jahr moderat übertaktet (von 656 auf 745 MHZ im Core) 24/7 problemlos.
> 
> So, vielleicht hat jemand ne Idee was ich am Rechner 1 machen kann? Die Karte läuft stabil im Furmark und im MSI Kombustor. Keine Probleme, kein runtertakten und nix. also kann ich die nich in de RMA schicken, die werden kaum F@H als Test laufen lassen. alle "normalen" Tests hat sie ja bestanden. Auch @ 745 MHz Coreclock, da kackt nur F@H rum...


 
Ich schlage dir mal folgendes Prozedere vor (siehe unten)



> Auf Rechner 2 ist das Problem, dass ich die 550 Ti erst gar nicht zum laufen bekommen wollte und jetzt mit dem 267.59er Treiber was tut. Jedoch lastet ein GPU Client nur 57% aus, weswegen ich 2 nehmen muss, um die Karte richtig zu quälen. Der SMP mit seinen 8 Kernen läuft da aber ordentlich und bringt gut PPD. Vielleicht macht der Aktuellste Consolen Client dort Ärger. Werd die Tage mal den 7er testen. Rechner eins ist aber erstmal wichtiger.


 

Hast du eventil noch eine andere GraKa rumzuliegen; wenn nein dann nimm die jeweils andere (470/550) dazu
Bau die 470er (bzw. die 550) aus und montiere die "Ersatzkarte"
Nun müsste das BS die neue Karte erkennen und installieren Danach baust du wieder zurück auf die "Original-Karte"
Möglicherweise (das wäre gut und richtig so) wird er die nun auch wieder "neu" erkennen
Als letztes machst du einen *CLEAN*-Install des *285.62* WHQL-Treibers

Ich bin *a)* gespannt ob das (auch) bei dir funktioniert und *b)* fällt mir sonst grad nichts (mehr) ein


----------



## Knutowskie (23. November 2011)

@ Malkolm: Die Idee hatte ich auch. Hab schon verschiedene Kombos durch...

@ Bumble: Was heißt "auch"? Hat das schonmal jemand gehabt son Spaß? Ich hab hier noch ne PCI Karte von ATI rumliegen... Radeon 9250 mit 128MB RAM... damit sollte das doch gehen oder? Heute abend wird gefriemelt. Soll ich das Prozedere bei beiden Systemen machen?


----------



## Bumblebee (23. November 2011)

Knutowskie schrieb:


> @ Bumble: Was heißt "auch"? Hat das schonmal jemand gehabt son Spaß? Ich hab hier noch ne PCI Karte von ATI rumliegen... Radeon 9250 mit 128MB RAM... damit sollte das doch gehen oder?



Nun, wenn man(n) so viele Systeme am Laufen hat wie ich dann hat man so ziemlich Alles schon mal gesehen/gehabt. Da ich es immer selber lösen konnte habe ich es hier auch nie gepostet.
Mein Liebling ist immer noch die Situation als ich 2 260er gegen 2 560Ti ausgetauscht habe und das System kaum mehr über das BIOS hinausgekommen ist.
Erst als ich erst eine eingebaut habe konnte das BS (WIN7) etwas damit anfangen. Danach die zweite; die musste es auch erst komplett installieren und dann war gut.

Ich *denke*, dass es mit einer PCI-Karte auch gehen könnte/sollte; allerdings empfehle ich dir dieses Prozedere eh für beide Systeme



Knutowskie schrieb:


> Heute abend wird gefriemelt. Soll ich das Prozedere bei beiden Systemen machen?



Fein - hoffentlich funzts und ja, ich empfehle es für beide


----------



## Rurdo (23. November 2011)

Ist es normal dass sich ein Client zweimal das gleiche Projekt zieht? Habe gerade die BigWU 7621 abgeschlossen... jetzt zieht er sich wieder die 7621.. 
Ist der GPU Client...


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (23. November 2011)

Rurdo schrieb:


> Ist es normal dass sich ein Client zweimal das gleiche Projekt zieht? Habe gerade die BigWU 7621 abgeschlossen... jetzt zieht er sich wieder die 7621..
> Ist der GPU Client...


Solange clone run und gen verschieden sind passt das.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (23. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich muss nicht sagen was das heißt oder? 

Leider schaffe ich es jetzt nicht mehr noch alles einzurichten, da ich jetzt schon wieder los muss....
Heute abend wird losgelegt


----------



## Rurdo (23. November 2011)

Also Run und Gen sind verschieden, Clone ist bei mir immer 0...


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (23. November 2011)

Rurdo schrieb:


> Also Run und Gen sind verschieden, Clone ist bei mir immer 0...


Wenn irgendwas anders ist , ist es auch eine andere WU und es passt


----------



## Rurdo (23. November 2011)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 rechts neben dem Laptop, vor der fast leeren Saftflasche, steht da ein Dildo?


----------



## nfsgame (23. November 2011)

Du sollst nicht immer von dich auf andere schließen. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, wieso nichtraucher sowas brauchen würde (außer wenn er keine Lust hat sich zu bewegen als Notbehelf...).


----------



## nichtraucher91 (23. November 2011)

Nein ist es nicht aber ich mach zuhause mal ein Bild davon^^


----------



## Knutowskie (23. November 2011)

So, ich hab im offiziellen support forum mal angefragt, sieht ganz nach kaputter Karte aus im Falle der gtx470.

Ich soll mal den GPU Memory testen... Folding@home - DownloadUtils

Werd ich gleich mal tun. Wenn das erfolgreich ist, werd ich alles umbasteln. Ob eine GTX470 (peak bei 220W) und ein 870S (irgendwas mit 80W) mit nem 350W Netzteil klarkommt?


----------



## Muschkote (23. November 2011)

Naja, als Notlösung könnte das grade so reichen. Aber auf Dauer würd ich das nicht so lassen, da ja GPU und CPU schon 300W nehmen und Rest des Systems ja auch noch Strom braucht.


----------



## T0M@0 (23. November 2011)

Rurdo schrieb:


> rechts neben dem Laptop, vor der fast leeren Saftflasche, steht da ein Dildo?


 
Ist RedBull


----------



## Rurdo (23. November 2011)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Ist RedBull


 ne nicht das, links vom redbull-shot, "in front of" der fast leeren orangensaftflasche...


----------



## Knutowskie (23. November 2011)

ihr habt probleme...

der memtest auf der gpu liefert schonmal keine fehler. solange ich nicht definitv weiß, was an der Karte kaputt ist, kann ich die ja schlecht in die RMA geben...


----------



## acer86 (23. November 2011)

Knutowskie schrieb:


> ihr habt probleme...
> 
> der memtest auf der gpu liefert schonmal keine fehler. solange ich nicht definitv weiß, was an der Karte kaputt ist, kann ich die ja schlecht in die RMA geben...


 
hast du schon 3D mark durchlaufen lassen? wen sie dabei auch abstürzt dan ist sie auf jedefall hin, oder gab auch mal so was wie Prime95 für GPU´s das hieß glaube ich ATI Tool, damit kannste deine karte voll Auslasten und wen sie dabei den selben Fehler produziert dan kannste sie getrost der RMA übergeben


----------



## nichtraucher91 (23. November 2011)

Rurdo schrieb:


> ne nicht das, links vom redbull-shot, "in front of" der fast leeren orangensaftflasche...


 

Tada^^


----------



## Rurdo (23. November 2011)

dann ist es halt ein auseinandernehmbarer dildo


----------



## nfsgame (23. November 2011)

Hör auf zu Spammen... Sonst werd ich wieder sauer (siehe geclosed'te Threads...).


----------



## Rurdo (23. November 2011)

Oo sry Mod


----------



## mihapiha (23. November 2011)

Brutal was da in der Woche mit meinen WUs passiert ist. 
Zuerst bekomme ich nach 1,4 Tagen nur 7100 Punkte für eine P6901 WU da ich versehentlich in der client.cfg in der Zeile des Passkeys "pass" gelöscht und erst später bemerkt habe, als ich so wenig Punkte bekam... Dann bricht mir die zweite P6901 WU bei rund 80% der Fertigstellung ab, und ich musste neu mit einer WU beginnen. Aber statt eine ganz neue zu bekommen, habe ich die alte P6901 noch einmal gefaltet sodass ich jetzt gesamt "nur" 51k Punkte für diese eine WU bekam. 
So ein Käse! Eigentlich hätten es mittlerweile so um die 230k Punkte sein müssen - stattdessen nur 58k 

Jetzt fehlen mir immer noch so um die 30 - 40k auf meine gewünschten 190k Punkte für dieses Team...

Dabei wollte ich nun endlich testen was ein ein Core i7 980X @ 4.4 GHz bei einer P6903 bzw. P6904 WU tun kann...


----------



## Knutowskie (23. November 2011)

@acer86: eben das is ja das Ding. MSI Kombustor is sowas wie Furmark oder ATI-Tool. Die Karte wurde richtig derbe gestresst und lief stabil. Nur F@H nörgelt rum.

@mihapiha: sorry bro, manchmal funktioniert es eben nicht immer so, wie man es sich vorstellt. gucke, ich habe nen neuen CPU ne neue Graka und schon fangen die Probleme an. Überall. auch auf dem einst stabilen System...

@all: Ich hab jetzt die Karte ausgebaut und hab das grausen bekommen: unter den Lüftern in den Lamellen hat sich innerhalb kürzester Zeit eine übelste Staubmatte gebildet. Ich lad lieber kein Bild hoch. Ich hgehöre eigentlich zu der Kategorie, die ihren Rechner regelmäßig sauber macht. Jetzt musste ich den Kühler komplett demontieren und alles auseinanderfriemeln um das sauber zu bekommen. Zumindest haben die SpaWas jetzt wieder wind unter den Flügeln. War vorher wohl schwierig da Luft ranzubekommen... Ich kanns mir echt nicht erklären warum das plötzlich so schnell ging. Hab ja keine Haustiere oderso, wo das schneller geht...

Hab gleich mal die 8400GS eingebaut, da mein P5Q Pro die ATI Radeon 9250 SE auf dem PCI Slot nicht mochte... Treiber komplett gelöscht und die 470er wieder rein. Jetzt heißt es warten und hoffen. Tests laufen. Hoffentlich sterben nicht so viele WUs sinnlos...

wenn alles klappt sind 40.000 PPD kein Problem! 70335 FTW!!!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. November 2011)

Bin gerade den Server am testen, da es wohl ein paar Tage geht bis ich die E5645 bekommen > test ich ihn mit den beiden E5540 (2.53GHz).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der Server (natives Linux) faltet testweise an einer P6985 und kommt mit einer TPF von genau 5Min daher was ~9'800PPD entspricht > mein 1090t (3,7GHz) kommt aber bei der WU schon auf eine TPF von 4:19 was ~12'300PPD entspricht! 

Hab ich was falsch gemacht? 

Verwendetes Linux: Folding@Home - Native Folding Image - LinuxForge.net (Bootable ISO - 1.3.4)

Was mir aufgefallen ist, setzte ich die "-smp"-Flag ohne Anzahl der Kerne, startet der Client mit 8 Threads und wen ich -smp 16 kommt folgende Meldung:
#nodes mismatch:
current program: 16
checkpoint file: 8

Starten tut der Client mit beiden "-smp"-Flagvarianten und TPF mässig ist kein Unterschied feststellbar.

Ps 1: Bin Linux-Neuling > Anfängerfehler sind nicht auszuschliessen. 

Ps 2: Der Server ist alles andere als ein Leisetretter.


----------



## Knutowskie (24. November 2011)

das mit dem node missmatch: kommt wahrscheinlich davon, dass du die WU mit 8 Kernen angefangen hast und dann mit 16 weitermachen wolltest. Das mag f@h nich so. Das is sowieso ne übelste heulsuse. Meine GTX 470 lief super, außer bei f@h. Was war der Fehler? Staub. Dennoch hat NUR f@h rumgeheult: "Unstable machine"    wie ein baby... und ich bekomm hier fast nen herzkasper.

ist ne weile her, dass ich mit dem linux folding image gearbeitet habe. Was spricht eigentlich gegen ein normales ubuntu? gibts als server edition ohne GUI. Das scheint aber ganz gut anzukommen. Hast du nen Monitor und ne Tastatur dran? Dann kannste das ganz normal installieren. Dann den Client drauf und fertig. Wenn du damit nur einen SMP-client laufen lassen willst ist das recht easy.

edit: nochmal zur notiz: Testlauf der GTX 470 läuft super. 2 WUs ohne Firlefanz sauber mit 745MHz abgeknattert. Genau weis ich nun nicht, was genau Schuld war. Windows oder der Staub. Aber möglich isses doch, wenn die SpaWas oder der RAM zu heiß wird, könnte die GPU minimale Grütze rechnen und dadurch den Client zum kollabieren bringen. Sehr kleine Rechenfehler fallen in Spielen und Benchmarks wohl nicht so auf...

P.S.: Ich mach mich mal auf den Weg in die top 10 wenn keiner was dagegen hat. mit 40.000 PPD sollte das noch zu machen sein, oder?

edit: mein SMP@Q9550 zieht nur noch Klo-WUs... 4000 PPD @ 3,2GHz... boah!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. November 2011)

Ich hatte kurzerhand die WU gelöscht als ich den Clienten auf -smp 16 umstellte. 

Ich probier mal heute Abend deinen Vorschlag mit dem regulären Ubuntu ohne GUI aus (was GUI auch immer sein möge ).


----------



## Thosch (24. November 2011)

Knutowskie schrieb:


> das mit dem node missmatch: kommt wahrscheinlich davon, dass du die WU mit 8 Kernen angefangen hast und dann mit 16 weitermachen wolltest. Das mag f@h nich so. Das is sowieso ne übelste heulsuse. Meine GTX 470 lief super, außer bei f@h. Was war der Fehler? Staub. Dennoch hat NUR f@h rumgeheult: "Unstable machine"    wie ein baby... und ich bekomm hier fast nen herzkasper.
> 
> ist ne weile her, dass ich mit dem linux folding image gearbeitet habe. Was spricht eigentlich gegen ein normales ubuntu? gibts als server edition ohne GUI. Das scheint aber ganz gut anzukommen. Hast du nen Monitor und ne Tastatur dran? Dann kannste das ganz normal installieren. Dann den Client drauf und fertig. Wenn du damit nur einen SMP-client laufen lassen willst ist das recht easy.
> 
> ...



[Spass on]
Mensch, mensch, mensch ... du wirst ja fast schon wie deine Falter. Nich rumheulen, Augen zu und durch !!
Und dein Schmutzproblem ... da fallen mir mehrere Lösungen ein. Entweder den Rechner *in* die Wohnung stellen, oder wenn das schon erfolgt ist das fenster schliessen. Leipzig hat noch nicht DIE saubere Luft. Oder wohnst du neben einer Großbaustelle ? Wird ja viel gebuddelt der Zeit ...[Spass off]
...Tschuldigung, der musste raus ...

Nee also, schon komisch wie zickig F@H so ist ... oder beansprucht er die HW nur ungewöhnlich hart ... wer weiß ...
Hab meine Rechner auch nachträglich mit Filtern ausgestattet, hab Tiere im Haus. öfteres Reinigen macht sich pos.bemerkbar.


----------



## Z28LET (24. November 2011)

Aber HT/SMT ist schon aktiviert in dem Sever, oder?


----------



## T0M@0 (24. November 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ich hatte kurzerhand die WU gelöscht als ich den Clienten auf -smp 16 umstellte.
> 
> Ich probier mal heute Abend deinen Vorschlag mit dem regulären Ubuntu ohne GUI aus (was GUI auch immer sein möge ).


 
Die GUI ist die Grafische Oberfläche...

Würde auch eine neuere Linux Distri (Ubuntu/Debian oder ähnliches testen, Kann sein, dass der Kernel nicht zu den CPU's passt) testen






Z28LET schrieb:


> Aber HT/SMT ist schon aktiviert in dem Sever, oder?


 
wäre ein Ansatz...


----------



## Abductee (24. November 2011)

passt die einrichtung von dem 7er client so wie ich das hier habe?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


gpu ist default und bei smp ist -3 eingetragen.
(6870 und i5-2400s)


----------



## Malkolm (24. November 2011)

schaut doch gut aus, wobei ich die CPU auslastung auf recommended stehen lassen würde, wenn du vorhast noch nebenher zu arbieten/surfen etc. Wenn du garnichts machst, nimmt sich F@H sowieso die komplette rechenleistung.

Du kannst testweise auch mal mit smp -4 arbeiten und die PPD beobachten, evtl. lohnt sich das bei der schwächeren GPU.


----------



## nfsgame (24. November 2011)

Z28LET schrieb:


> Aber HT/SMT ist schon aktiviert in dem Sever, oder?


 
Wäre jetzt auch meine Idee gewesen .

@All: Kennt ihr das wenn der Rechner sich mitten inner Nacht einfach selber das WLAN trennt und erst nach dem Neustart wieder dazu überreden lässt sich erneut zu verbinden (was man natürlich erst am Morgen merkt...)  ?


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (24. November 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ich hatte kurzerhand die WU gelöscht als ich den Clienten auf -smp 16 umstellte.
> 
> Ich probier mal heute Abend deinen Vorschlag mit dem regulären Ubuntu ohne GUI aus (was GUI auch immer sein möge ).


Probier es zuerst mit einem Standard Ubuntu aus , dort kannst du ohne große Linux Kenntnisse auch andere Benches laufen lassen bzw. den Fehler suchen.
Ohne GUI musst du ja in der Komandozeile arbeiten was die Sache nicht einfacher macht.


----------



## Thosch (24. November 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> ... inner Nacht einfach selber das WLAN trennt und ...



Hört sich nach längerem Verlust der WLAN-Gegenstelle an das er dann abschaltet/bzw. sich daran aufhängt, also das WLAN. Oder Zugriff von aussen und das WLAN abgeschossen ?? Ooder Neu-IP-Vergabe bei Zwangstrennung mit folgendem Aufhänger ?? Oooder Firewalls die was blockieren in Bezug auf neue IP ??


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. November 2011)

Wie deinstalliert man das bestehende Linux am besten wieder? 

Hat gestern schon ne gefühlte Ewigkeit gebraucht um die Installation zu starten, weil ich die entsprechenden Befehle erst im Net raussuchen musste. 

War zwar gestern Abend im Bios unterwegs, aber hab nicht drauf geachtet ob HT aktiviert ist oder nicht. 

Hab noch zwei Stromverbrauchswerte vom Server (hat einen Strommesser eingebaut):
idle: Strommessgerät ~145W, Server 136W
larifari-falten: Strommessgerät ~230W, Server 204W


----------



## nfsgame (24. November 2011)

Thosch schrieb:


> Hört sich nach längerem Verlust der WLAN-Gegenstelle an das er dann abschaltet/bzw. sich daran aufhängt, also das WLAN. Oder Zugriff von aussen und das WLAN abgeschossen ?? Ooder Neu-IP-Vergabe bei Zwangstrennung mit folgendem Aufhänger ?? Oooder Firewalls die was blockieren in Bezug auf neue IP ??


 
Ich tippe eher darauf, dass die WLAN-Karte einen weg hat. Alle zwei bis drei Wochen meldet sich auch der blaue Kumpel der eine Treiberkomponente der Karte ausspuckt. Der Router ist so abgeschottet das da eh keiner so schnell raufkommt. In Reichweite ist er eigentlich auch (4 von 5 Striche Empfang bei 54Mbps).


----------



## nichtraucher91 (24. November 2011)

mein 2600K produziert nur 11500 PPD bei 3,4GHz und HT an. Das ist etwas wenig oder?
Projekt 6098 (1593 Credit) TPF 13:01 
Nebenbei läuft nur CoreTemp, CPU-Z, HFM und Win update
Temperatur liegt bei max 52°C (H50 Fan@7V) schwangt aber ab und an auf bis zu 36°C herunter. 
CPU-Auslastung ist laut TM auf allen 4+4Kernen bei 100%
Priorität liegt auf hoch.


----------



## acer86 (24. November 2011)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> mein 2600K produziert nur 11500 PPD bei 3,4GHz und HT an. Das ist etwas wenig oder?
> Projekt 6098 (1593 Credit) TPF 13:01
> Nebenbei läuft nur CoreTemp, CPU-Z, HFM und Win update
> Temperatur liegt bei max 52°C (H50 Fan@7V) schwangt aber ab und an auf bis zu 36°C herunter.
> ...


 
ist normal das sind relativ alte Wu´s die laufen nicht besser, die neueren 7XXX wu´s sind da um einiges schneller am besten mal -advmethods setzten

oder die aktuelle Version vom V7 nutzen da läuft der 2600K sehr gut damit


----------



## Bumblebee (24. November 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> @All: Kennt ihr das wenn der Rechner sich mitten inner Nacht einfach selber das WLAN trennt und erst nach dem Neustart wieder dazu überreden lässt sich erneut zu verbinden (was man natürlich erst am Morgen merkt...)  ?



Nachdem bei mir nur der Läppy WLAN-mässig verbunden ist (alles andere verkabelt) bin ich vor solchen Bosheiten verschont


----------



## nfsgame (24. November 2011)

Das soll heute irgendwie nicht sein, oder ? Mein Opa haut gerade erstmal beim Verputzen den FI-Schalter raus und zwei 787-Punkte-GPU-WUs (auf 97%) verabschieden sich beim Neustart mit UNKNOWN_ERROR .


----------



## Knutowskie (24. November 2011)

jetzt wollen die mich aber ärgern in stanford... mein SMP@Q9550 hat eine 11060er WU und liefert satte 500 PPD! Da is doch was faul im Staate Dänemark!

Jemand ne Idee warum?

edit: okay Fehler gefunden. Aber hier, was sagt ihr zur Performance des 7er Clients? Bringt der nun wirklich mehr oder soll man noch abwarten?


----------



## acer86 (24. November 2011)

Knutowskie schrieb:


> jetzt wollen die mich aber ärgern in stanford... mein SMP@Q9550 hat eine 11060er WU und liefert satte 500 PPD! Da is doch was faul im Staate Dänemark!
> 
> Jemand ne Idee warum?
> 
> edit: okay Fehler gefunden. Aber hier, was sagt ihr zur Performance des 7er Clients? Bringt der nun wirklich mehr oder soll man noch abwarten?


 
mehr PPD bringt er nicht, ist vielleicht etwas Bequemer, und bei langsamen I-net verbindungen bringt er den Vorteil mit das er erst eine Neue Wu anfängt zu falten und dan die alte sendet


----------



## Knutowskie (24. November 2011)

Kann man den noch mit HFM auslesen? Wenn nicht, hat sich das eh erledigt. Ich hab mein HFM aufm HauptPC und gucke mir von da aus alle anderen an...


----------



## Thosch (24. November 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ich tippe eher darauf, dass die WLAN-Karte einen weg hat. Alle zwei bis drei Wochen meldet sich auch der blaue Kumpel der eine Treiberkomponente der Karte ausspuckt...


 Wenn du nicht Fussball mit spielst wie kann die Karte einen wech bekommen ...? Sooo viel hat die doch gar nicht auszustehen ...


----------



## Knutowskie (24. November 2011)

Ach WLAN Karten können auch einfach mal so kaputt gehen. Schließlich ist da eine Sendeeinheint drauf, die hohe Frequenzen erzeugt und dazu einiges an Spannung brauch. So was verschleißt nach ein paar Jahren bei Vielnutzung. Aber für wenig Geld (10-15€) bekommt man ne neue mit N Standard, also, wo is das Problem?


----------



## acer86 (24. November 2011)

Knutowskie schrieb:


> Kann man den noch mit HFM auslesen? Wenn nicht, hat sich das eh erledigt. Ich hab mein HFM aufm HauptPC und gucke mir von da aus alle anderen an...


 
glaube das geht immer noch nicht, aber man kan ein Remote Access im V7 einstellen mit den man dan von ein anderen PC zugreifen kan, oder einfach Team Viewer benutzen


----------



## Knutowskie (24. November 2011)

na juht dann lass ich das.


----------



## nfsgame (24. November 2011)

Thosch schrieb:


> Wenn du nicht Fussball mit spielst wie kann die Karte einen wech bekommen ...? Sooo viel hat die doch gar nicht auszustehen ...


 
Och, die hab ich aus meiner "Restekiste" gezogen weil sich der WLAN-Stick beim Umzug irgendwie verfüchtigt hat (obwohl ich genau weiß dass ich ihn gut weggepackt hab, nur wo ?) . Also hatte die doch einiges auszuhalten ...


----------



## Bumblebee (24. November 2011)

Knutowskie schrieb:


> Aber hier, was sagt ihr zur Performance des 7er Clients? Bringt der nun wirklich mehr oder soll man noch abwarten?



102 Meter...

So weit ist der Radius vom grossen Bogen den ich um den V7ner mache
.. Was der Bauer (und der Bumble) nicht kennt frisst er eben nicht...


----------



## Muschkote (24. November 2011)

Ich habe den auch vor 2 Tagen mal getestet und nun wieder entfernt. Ich fühle mich irgendwie "bevormundet" von dem Ding. Schneller ist es damit auch nicht gefaltet also weg damit.


----------



## Knutowskie (24. November 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> 102 Meter...


 
ROFLMAO! Ja hast ja recht. Die Consolen Clients sind schon was feines. Man kann alles selber einstellen. Aber genau das ist ja evtl das Problem. Wie kann man denn verhindern, dass der SMP eine 11060 zieht? Die macht extra wenig Punkte und das System ist nicht mehr richtig flüssig nutzbar...

es müsste eine blacklist geben, die man selber konfigurieren können muss. Das wärs. Die WU ist auf anderer Hardware wohl richtig gut, bei mir totale Grütze...

edit: eine Stunde noch. ich hoffe, dass ich dann nicht noch so ne Klo WU bekomme. Wegen 500 PPD muss ich keinen geOCten Q9550 betreiben. Wie behindert issn das.


----------



## mattinator (24. November 2011)

Für alle, die's interessiert: MSI Afterburner 2.2.0 Beta 9 ist online download from Guru3D.com.


----------



## kubi-1988 (24. November 2011)

Abductee schrieb:


> passt die einrichtung von dem 7er client so wie ich das hier habe?
> gpu ist default und bei smp ist -3 eingetragen.
> (6870 und i5-2400s)



Nicht ganz beim GPU-Slot solltest du noch client-type=advanced eintragen, falls du es noch nicht gemacht hast. Dann bringt die GPU mehr als doppelt soviele PPD.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. November 2011)

Was passt besser zu meinen Server, Ubuntu Desktop 64bit oder besser Ubuntu Server 64bit?


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (24. November 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Was passt besser zu meinen Server, Ubuntu Desktop 64bit oder besser Ubuntu Server 64bit?


Die Server Version ist ohne GUI.
Für das Debugging , gerade als Linux Anfänger, würde ich aber eher zu einer Variante mit GUI greifen


----------



## Wolvie (24. November 2011)

in 1,1 wochen wären wir wieder platz 19

wie wärs es eventuell mit einer "impuls-folding-session" am we/in nächster zeit?


----------



## mihapiha (24. November 2011)

Zwar mit viel zu viel Aufwand aber doch irgendwie, habe ich meine 183k Punkte erreicht und bleibe meiner kleinen Tradition von 180 - 190k für dieses Team monatlich treu. Ich werde höchst wahrscheinlich sehr früh im Monat Dezember beginnen für die neuen 190k zu falten, da ich noch nicht weiß ob ich über die Feiertage zuhause bin.

Der Händler gibt an, dass er die neuen Opteron 6272 CPUs in der 48. Kalenderwoche bekommt. Wenn alles gut geht, wird sich ein schönes Thema mit ein paar Bildern ab Dezember (denn ich bezweifle, dass es sich im November ausgehen wird) finden lassen, das über die Faltkraft von 32 Opteron Kernen berichtet. 

Wird sicher spannend werden!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. November 2011)

Hab mich im Bios umgeschaut, keine Options um HT ab- bzw einzuschalten, das gibt es nur für den Turbo.


Ubuntu Desktop 64bit ist installiert und läuft. Linux erkennt die beiden Xeons als 16 Kerner folglich müsste HT laufen.

SMP-Client für Linux hab ich heruntergeladen und entpackt, nur wie starte ich ihn? 

Aus TOM@0 Beitrag im Linux-HowTo werd ich leider nicht schlau.


----------



## mihapiha (24. November 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> SMP-Client für Linux hab ich heruntergeladen und entpackt, nur wie starte ich ihn?



Ich habe mich an diese Anleitung gehalten: Folding@home - LinSMPGuide

Einfach die befehle in den Linux Terminal kopieren...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. November 2011)

mihapiha schrieb:


> Ich habe mich an diese Anleitung gehalten: Folding@home - LinSMPGuide
> 
> Einfach die befehle in den Linux Terminal kopieren...


Danke.


----------



## davidof2001 (25. November 2011)

@mihapiha
Da bin ich ja wirklich schon gespannt was 32 Kerne so an PPD ausspucken.


----------



## mihapiha (25. November 2011)

Ich habe mir ausgerechnet (anhand der Daten die ich von einem Opteron 6274 Nutzer erfuhr), dass ich mich circa 135k - 145k PPD durchschnittlich rechnen kann, wenn ich ausschließlich P6903 und P6904 WUs bekomme. Ob sich das bewahrheitet, wird sich noch zeigen


----------



## T0M@0 (25. November 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> SMP-Client für Linux hab ich heruntergeladen und entpackt, nur wie starte ich ihn?
> 
> Aus TOM@0 Beitrag im Linux-HowTo werd ich leider nicht schlau.


 
./FAH6.34-Linux64-SMP.exe -smp -bigadv -local -verbosity 9

so ungefähr? Hat da was nicht funktioniert? Wo genau wusstest du nicht weiter?


----------



## Malkolm (25. November 2011)

evtl. musst du voher noch die Berechtigungen so setzten, das F@H executable wird.


----------



## Knutowskie (25. November 2011)

Das geht dann so: sudo chmod +x FAH6.34-Linux64-SMP.exe

Aber mal ehrlich Leute, irgendwas läuft hier gewaltig schief. Erst macht die Grafikkarte nicht was sie soll und jetzt macht der SMP keine Punkte mehr?!?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da lohnt sich der Strom ja garnicht... Und das System ruckelt auch derbe... Wie werde ich die 110xx WUs los? Ne TPF von 48 Minuten... so ein Pfeffer! Projekt hin oder her, aber diese WUs kann Stanford gerne behalten!!!

Hab schon probiert die WU Größe auf small zu stellen und advmethods rauszunehmen. geht nicht. Kann man einen zusammenhang zwischen Server IP und WU nummer herstellen? Dann würde ich meinem Rechner einfach verbieten sich dort eine WU zu holen.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (25. November 2011)

Knutowskie schrieb:


> Das geht dann so: sudo chmod +x FAH6.34-Linux64-SMP.exe
> 
> Aber mal ehrlich Leute, irgendwas läuft hier gewaltig schief. Erst macht die Grafikkarte nicht was sie soll und jetzt macht der SMP keine Punkte mehr?!?
> 
> ...


Das gibt es eigentlich nicht , bei mir laufen die 110xx bestens.
Hast du schon versucht einfach mal den Client neu zu starten? Werden alle Kerne belastet?


----------



## Wolvie (25. November 2011)

@Knutowskie: 48min tpf wäre länger als bei einer big wu. schau doch vll mal im taskmgr nach, ob alle 4 kerne bis zum anschlag ausgelastet sind.


----------



## Knutowskie (25. November 2011)

Alle 4 Kerne bis zum Anschlag. 
Client neugestartet...

Das System ist kaum noch nutzbar, von wegen niedrige Priorität. Dieser Screenshot is entstanden, nachdem ich aufgestanden bin und grade mal den Monitor angemacht habe. Also nix firefox nix emailclient... könnt euch ja vorstellen wie das jetzt aussieht. werde den SMP erstmal nur noch nachts laufen lassen, wenn das so weitergeht.

mann es gab mal WUs, da hat die CPU 9000 PPD gerissen! wo sind die hin?


----------



## davidof2001 (25. November 2011)

Vielleicht im 7er Client?
Mit den WUs die sich mein i7 dort holt, läuft er bedeutend performanter. Mit dem 6er Client hatten die WUs mit 1700 Base Points gerade mal 13kPPD. mit dem 7er Client sind es knappe 24kPPD. Das ist schon ein Unterschied.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (25. November 2011)

Knutowskie schrieb:


> Alle 4 Kerne bis zum Anschlag.
> Client neugestartet...
> 
> Das System ist kaum noch nutzbar, von wegen niedrige Priorität. Dieser Screenshot is entstanden, nachdem ich aufgestanden bin und grade mal den Monitor angemacht habe. Also nix firefox nix emailclient... könnt euch ja vorstellen wie das jetzt aussieht. werde den SMP erstmal nur noch nachts laufen lassen, wenn das so weitergeht.
> ...


Ruckelt es auch so wenn nur der SMP Client läuft also ohne GPU Client ? Eigentlich dürfte es nur ruckeln wenn F@H mit sehr hoher Priorität läuft , also Hoch oder Echtzeit. Sonst ist normalerweise die GPU schuld.

Hast du die Aero-Oberfläche an ?


----------



## nfsgame (25. November 2011)

Wenn ich den SMP mal anschmeiße holt er sich nur Crap .. P6099 -> TPF 51min 20sek -> 5211Punkte bei 1462PPD ... 

Merke: Ein E8400 bringts nicht  .


----------



## Hisui (25. November 2011)

Habe 3 Wochen lang gefaltet nur um herauszufinden dass mein i5-2500K keine BigWUs kriegt, 1. weil ich immer nur langweilige 7610 WUs bekomme und 2. mittlerweile auch herausgefunden hab dass BigWUs 8 Threads benötigen (und ab Januar werden's 16 sein). Außerdem habe ich mir so viele Bonuspunkte durch die Lappen gehen lassen weil ich bis vor letzter Woche keinen Passkey benutzt hatte. Bescheuert! Wünschte trotzdem dass meine CPU mehr PPD herausspucken würde.


----------



## nfsgame (25. November 2011)

@Hisui: Übertakten .


----------



## Knutowskie (25. November 2011)

Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> Ruckelt es auch so wenn nur der SMP Client läuft also ohne GPU Client ? Eigentlich dürfte es nur ruckeln wenn F@H mit sehr hoher Priorität läuft , also Hoch oder Echtzeit. Sonst ist normalerweise die GPU schuld.
> 
> Hast du die Aero-Oberfläche an ?


 
Aero ist an. Kostet etwas Leistung, aber ich will es so. Hat ja bisher auch nie solche Probleme gegeben. Auf meinem Fold-Server ist das aus. Die Priorität ist auf idle und die GPU auf low. Obs ruckelt, wenn die GraKa aus ist, keine Ahnung. Ich weiß aber, dass es aufhört, wenn ich den SMP ausmach...

edit: Lustig, jetzt hab ich wieder ne TPF von 7 minuten und 3400PPD. Ist aber trotzdem recht wenig, wenn man bedenkt, dass der auch 9000 kann...


----------



## Hisui (25. November 2011)

@nfs: Bin sehr konservativ veranlagt was Übertakten angeht  bzw. ich erwarte mir da keine Wunder.


----------



## Knutowskie (25. November 2011)

Hisui schrieb:


> @nfs: Bin sehr konservativ veranlagt was Übertakten angeht  bzw. ich erwarte mir da keine Wunder.


 du hast den mit "K". Da kannste doch nen bissl den Multiplikator ausreizen... bringt schon was.


----------



## Hisui (25. November 2011)

Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaa! Ist schon gut


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (25. November 2011)

Knutowskie schrieb:


> Aero ist an. Kostet etwas Leistung, aber ich will es so. Hat ja bisher auch nie solche Probleme gegeben. Auf meinem Fold-Server ist das aus. Die Priorität ist auf idle und die GPU auf low. Obs ruckelt, wenn die GraKa aus ist, keine Ahnung. Ich weiß aber, dass es aufhört, wenn ich den SMP ausmach...
> 
> edit: Lustig, jetzt hab ich wieder ne TPF von 7 minuten und 3400PPD. Ist aber trotzdem recht wenig, wenn man bedenkt, dass der auch 9000 kann...


Was sagt der Taskmanager zur Priorität?


----------



## Knutowskie (25. November 2011)

niedrig, wie es sein soll. die WU is doof.

92%. Wenns fertig is, lösch ich den SMP und mach den mal komplett neu. Vielleicht hilfts...


----------



## Schmidde (25. November 2011)

So, endlich läuft die WaKü und es kann wieder gefaltet werden 
Schön ruhig ist es auch, allerdings hab ich gemerkt das meine GPU wohl auch an leichten Spulenfiepen leidet  Ist vorher nie wirklich aufgefallen bei dem "krach". Aber ann läuft halt nur die CPU über Nacht 
Mit höheren Taktraten bekomm ich das leider auch nicht weg, es wird nur schriller...und *lauter *


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. November 2011)

@TOM@0: Ich als Anfänger hab praktisch null Ahnung von Linux und wusste nicht mal das man zu starten des Clienten das Terminal öffnen muss bzw. wo das Terminal wiederum zu finden. 


Jetzt hab ich das Problem das ich den Clienten nicht starten kann wen ich ihn kurz ausgemacht habe, keiner von euren beidnen Befehl nützt was. 




T0M@0 schrieb:


> ./FAH6.34-Linux64-SMP.exe -smp -bigadv -local -verbosity 9
> 
> so ungefähr? Hat da was nicht funktioniert? Wo genau wusstest du nicht weiter?


Hier kommt Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden.



Knutowskie schrieb:


> Das geht dann so: sudo chmod +x FAH6.34-Linux64-SMP.exe


Hier kommt Passwortabfrage und dann die gleiche Meldung > Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden.

Installiert hab ich den Clienten nach der verlinkten Anleitung vonmihapiha > Folding@home - LinSMPGuide

Hab noch drei weitere Fragen:
Wie kann ich HFM in Linux installieren?
Wie kann ich die Temperaturen der beiden Xeons auslesen? Hab nicht mal im Bios was gesehn.
Ist ein wichtiges Tool auf der Dell-CD drauf das empfehlenswert ist?


Hab nochmal an paar Werte zum Faltserver (wen er mal faltet  durch eine Neuinstallation)
Stromverbrauch beim falten mit den X5540 293W

P6945 TPF 2:17 ~31'700PPD
P6976 TPF 2:11 ~34'000PPD
P7143 TPF 2:07 ~37'300PPD


Bin jetzt weg zu meinem Geburtstagessen.


----------



## Schmicki (25. November 2011)

Geburtstag? Na dann, herzlichen Glückwunsch! 

Wie du im verlinkten Guide sehen kannst, wird der Client mit

```
[B]./fah6 -smp -verbosity 9[/B]
```
gestartet.
Guck mal in deinen "Faltordner" rein, bei mir gibt es keine FAH6.34-Linux64-SMP.exe. Daher kann diese Datei auch nicht gefunden werden.

HFM.net hatte ich auch schon versucht zu installieren, aber ich habe es nicht hinbekommen. Wenn jemand erfolgreicher war, bitte melden!
Um die Temperaturen auszulesen benutze ich xsensors.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten macht der Server ja jetzt schon ordentlich Punkte!


----------



## Rurdo (25. November 2011)

ist bei nem 955BE eine TPF von 7 Minuten normal?
ggf die PPD von 3500 normal?


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (25. November 2011)

Schmicki schrieb:


> Wenn jemand erfolgreicher war, bitte melden!


 Meld!
Habe die Kombination aus diesem tut :[Ubuntu] Installing HFM.net in Ubuntu 10.10 und diesem [Ubuntu] Using HFM.NET genutzt. Funktioniert alles super, nur wenn man das Fenster minimiert, wird das Fenster geschlossen.


----------



## T0M@0 (25. November 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:
			
		

> @TOM@0: Ich als Anfänger hab praktisch null Ahnung von Linux und wusste nicht mal das man zu starten des Clienten das Terminal öffnen muss bzw. wo das Terminal wiederum zu finden.
> 
> Jetzt hab ich das Problem das ich den Clienten nicht starten kann wen ich ihn kurz ausgemacht habe, keiner von euren beidnen Befehl nützt was.
> 
> ...



Hast du denn mit dem befehl "cd pfad" ins Verzeichniss navigiert wo die .exe hingeladen hast? mit "ls -l" kannst du die Dateien anzeigen, die in dem ordner sind in dem man sich befindet. Liegt dort die .exe? ist sie genau so wie in deinem Befehl benannt?


----------



## nfsgame (25. November 2011)

Na dann alles Gute A.Meier-PS3 !


----------



## kubi-1988 (25. November 2011)

Rurdo schrieb:


> ist bei nem 955BE eine TPF von 7 Minuten normal?
> ggf die PPD von 3500 normal?


Gewöhne dir bei solchen Fragen mal bitte an, ein paar mehr Informationen zu geben (z.B. Projekt und benutzte Anzahl der Kerne).

Mit 4 Kernen sind 3,5k PPD zu wenig. Mit Standardtakt und 4 Kernen sollten da so  6-8k PPD (je nach Projekt drin sein). Mit 3 Kernen könnten die PPD je nach Projekt hinkommen.


----------



## Bumblebee (25. November 2011)

kubi-1988 schrieb:


> Gewöhne dir bei solchen Fragen mal bitte an, ein paar mehr Informationen zu geben (z.B. Projekt und benutzte Anzahl der Kerne).



Da hat kubi nicht ganz unrecht 
btw. das wäre allenfalls auch noch eine Quelle... Folding@Home Stats und PPD vergleich


----------



## Wolvie (25. November 2011)

Meine GTS450 hat sich grad ne 11234 WU gezogen und spuckt bei einer tpf von 58sek nun 13,3k ppd aus . basepoints liegen bei 912 punkten. normalerweise schmeist sie grade mal 8k ppd ab


----------



## Knutowskie (25. November 2011)

woooah! will auch haben!!! haste ma deine client.cfg?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. November 2011)

Danke für die Geburtstags-Glückwünsche. 


Kann man irgendwie ein Script schreiben in dem die ganzen Befehle für das Terminal hinterlegt sind, anstatt alles ständig neu einzugeben?

Die Sache mit Xsensors und HFM nehm ich mir jetzt mal vor. 

Meine beiden Xeons E5645 liegen jetzt beim Hardware-Dealer im Lager, wen mir nichts dazwischen kommt, hole ich sie mir morgen und bau sie gleich ein.


----------



## mattinator (25. November 2011)

@A.Meier-PS3
Auch noch die besten Wünsche zum Geburtstag.


A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Kann man irgendwie ein Script schreiben in dem die ganzen Befehle für das Terminal hinterlegt sind, anstatt alles ständig neu einzugeben


 
Na auf jeden Fall, hängt von Deiner konkreten Installation ab. Sie mal im Terminal mit dem Befehl "man vi" nach der Nutzung des Editors. Oder etwas komfortabler zu nutzen den Midnight Commander (mc) installieren. Das Script sollte z.B. unter /usr/local/bin oder /usr/bin gespeichtert werden. Wenn Du mal schreibst, wo Du die Folding-Komponenten gespeichert hast, kann ich Dir das zusammenschreiben. Übrigens gibt es auch für Linux einen TeamViewer (s. hier TeamViewer Download für Windows, Mac, Linux, iPhone, iPad, Android unter Linux).


----------



## Bumblebee (25. November 2011)

mattinator schrieb:


> @A.Meier-PS3
> Auch noch die besten Wünsche zum Geburtstag.



... und von mir - 30 ist ein tolles Alter


----------



## Wolvie (26. November 2011)

Auch von mir alles gute a.meier




Knutowskie schrieb:


> woooah! will auch haben!!! haste ma deine client.cfg?


 
0815 gpu3 client cfg... wu ist durch und schon wieder so ne lahme 68xx dran
btw: es waren 13,8k nicht 13,3k ppd


----------



## RG Now66 (26. November 2011)

mattinator schrieb:


> @A.Meier-PS3
> Auch noch die besten Wünsche zum Geburtstag.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (26. November 2011)

was bewirkt eigentlich der Zusatz "-forceasm"?
ach und ich ziehe auch mit dem advmethods 6098'er Projekte...


----------



## Bumblebee (26. November 2011)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> was bewirkt eigentlich der Zusatz "-forceasm"?
> ach und ich ziehe auch mit dem advmethods 6098'er Projekte...



*-forceasm*    Aktiviert allenfalls vorhandene Kernoptimierungen der CPU (kann zu Lasten der Stabilität gehen)

Die 6098 ist eine "normale" SMP (core a3); das ist normal


----------



## mattinator (26. November 2011)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> was bewirkt eigentlich der Zusatz "-forceasm"?


 
Zitat aus FAHlog.txt:



> - Assembly optimizations manually forced on.


Also sg. Optimierungen forciert an, bringt oder brachte wohl vor allem mit AMD CPU's ein wenig mehr PPD.

EDIT: Bumble war ein bisschen schneller.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. November 2011)

War gerade bei meinem Hardware-Dealer, sein Lieferant hat im die falschen Xeons geliefert > E5630. 
Falte halt bis Dienstag mit den E5540.


----------



## computertod (26. November 2011)

ich seh grad, dass ich meine 1. Million überschritten hab: 1,007,727


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. November 2011)

@computertod: Sieh mal http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...5/119786-eine-wuerdigung-152.html#post3663446


----------



## computertod (26. November 2011)

hab ich gar nicht gesehen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. November 2011)

Hab mal aus reiner Neugier beim Server Paketgrösse auf Big gestellt und -bigadv gesetzt > P6904 TPF 1:14:40 67'277PPD 247'775Punkte 
Was da wohl erst raus kommt mit den X5645?


----------



## Amigafan (26. November 2011)

@ Schmicki
Welches Linux benutzt Du?



hardware_fanatiker schrieb:


> Meld!
> Habe die Kombination aus  diesem tut  :[Ubuntu]  Installing HFM.net in Ubuntu 10.10 und diesem  [Ubuntu]  Using HFM.NET genutzt. Funktioniert alles super, nur wenn man das  Fenster minimiert, wird das Fenster geschlossen.



Das Ganze mag noch unter Ubuntu 10.10 funktionieren, aber bei Ubuntu 11.10 unter der neuen Unity-Oberfläche gibt es beim Aufruf von HFM.NET eine Fehlermeldung. Es fehlt schlicht eine weitere "Komponente", die in dieser Anleitung ([Ubuntu] Using HFM.NET) nicht installiert wird 
Einen "Hinweis" findet man nicht . . .
Was also tun?
Ganz einfach . . .
Man ergänzt [Ubuntu] Using HFM.NET wie folgt:

Installing HFM.NET:
First, edit your package sources with a text editor like gedit, nano, etc
 Code:

  sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list 

Add these sources at the bottom of the file:
 Code:

deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/directhex/monoxide/ubuntu jaunty main 
   deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/directhex/monoxide/ubuntu jaunty main 

Then add the GPG key
 Code:

   sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 23DC003A 

Update repositories 
 Code:

sudo apt-get update 

Install winforms libraries
 Code:

sudo apt-get install libmono-winforms2.0-cil

zusätzlich!

sudo apt-get install libmono-system-runtime2.0-cil (ganz wichtig)

Erst jetzt startet HFM.NET ohne Fehlermeldung . . .

Dieses sollte auch die Fragen von Schmicki und A.Meier-PS3 (Herzlichen Glückwunsch nachträglich zum 30.Geburtstag)beantworten.


Einige Anmerkungen hierzu:

Die Installation der zweiter Library habe ich - nach längerem Suchen - Ubuntu Desktop Installation Guide for F@H - [H]ard|Forum entnommen 

Nachdem die Anleitung zum Start  mit einer Batch nicht funktioniert (auch weil ich bis jetzt nicht die Zeit hatte, mich eingehender mit dieser Materie zu befassen - oder weil ich schlichtweg zu  bin - , starte ich den Client mit folgenden Zeilen in einem Terminal:

 cd ~/folding
./fah6 -smp -verbosity 9 (also so wie in Folding@home - LinSMPGuide beschrieben.)

HFM starte ich wie folgt:
Im Installationsordner die  HFM.exe mit rechter Maustaste anklicken und : "Mit Mono Runtime öffnen" auswählen - fertig! 

Ich hoffe, damit einige Fragen beantwortet zu haben . . .

So long . .


----------



## Rurdo (26. November 2011)

Hey leute, mal ne frage, wie lang dauert es ca bis sich die F@H Daten in der Sig updaten?


----------



## nfsgame (26. November 2011)

Updatet sich alle drei Stunden, so stehts sogar auf der Seite des Vereins der es zur Verfügung stellt...


----------



## davidof2001 (26. November 2011)

Ist es eigentlich normal, dass der V7er Client bei einer GTX260 keine PPD und Credits anzeigt? 
Daheim bei meiner GTX570 zeigt er alles an.


----------



## Amigafan (27. November 2011)

@ *T0M@0*

Hatte beabsichtigt, endlich mal ein paar Ergebnisse in die Stats einzutragen, doch ich muss erschreckend feststellen, dass dieses die Seite nicht zulässt 

Der Grund: der Namenseintrag akzeptiert meinen "Falternamen"  nicht (folding_hoomer).  **
Ich erhalte die Meldung:  *Der Name darf nur Buchstaben, Zahlen, Leerzeichen, Bindestriche und ' enthalten.  *


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wo, bitte schön, bleibt der Unterstrich im Namen? 

Hehehe - endlich mal was zum "Motzen" gefunden (Ironie)

Wäre schön, wenn Du diese Änderung vornehmen könntest 


So long . . .


----------



## nfsgame (27. November 2011)

Hmpf... Meine Dual-GPU-Zicke (9800GX2) hat über Nacht gemeint sie müsse eine 24-Stündige Pause einlegen (EUE) - eben Client neugestartet: Läuft wieder ...


----------



## T0M@0 (27. November 2011)

Amigafan schrieb:


> @ *T0M@0*
> 
> Hatte beabsichtigt, endlich mal ein paar Ergebnisse in die Stats einzutragen, doch ich muss erschreckend feststellen, dass dieses die Seite nicht zulässt
> 
> ...


 
Sorry für die Diskriminierung des Unterstriches 

Fehler wurde behoben. 

Falls noch mehr auffällt, dann bitte wieder bescheid geben. (am besten dort: stats-page-eure-vorstellungen-und-ideen.html)


----------



## kubi-1988 (27. November 2011)

davidof2001 schrieb:


> Ist es eigentlich normal, dass der V7er Client bei einer GTX260 keine PPD und Credits anzeigt?
> Daheim bei meiner GTX570 zeigt er alles an.


Normalerweise sollte er die Sachen anzeigen. Es kann jedoch sein, dass die WU von einem Server mit älterem Servercode stammt. Der 7er Client holt sich seine Daten zur WU vom Workserver und nicht aus der psummary. Der Code wird allerdings Schritt für Schritt erneuert. So gibt es jetzt sogar häufiger SMP-WUs bei denen der Bonus korrekt berechnet wird.


----------



## freibier47906 (27. November 2011)

Nun isser da,der Lappi mitm I7 2670QM als Schrittmacher.Lohnt es sich,den auch Falten zu lassen,wenn ja,mit welchem Clienten und mit welchen Einstellungen?


----------



## T0M@0 (27. November 2011)

freibier47906 schrieb:


> Nun isser da,der Lappi mitm I7 2670QM als Schrittmacher.Lohnt es sich,den auch Falten zu lassen,wenn ja,mit welchem Clienten und mit welchen Einstellungen?


 
Folding@home - DownloadWinOther

Würde sich schon lohnen den SMP2 zu nutzen  (VM mit Linux oder Nativ Linux würde am meisten bringen )


----------



## Abductee (27. November 2011)

mir wär der laptop dafür zu schade. 
wenn der 24h faltet wird der sicher irrsinnig heiß und der lüfter wird auch die ganze zeit auf hochtouren laufen.


----------



## Bumblebee (27. November 2011)

freibier47906 schrieb:


> Nun isser da,der Lappi mitm I7 2670QM als Schrittmacher.Lohnt es sich,den auch Falten zu lassen,wenn ja,mit welchem Clienten und mit welchen Einstellungen?


 
Da hat T0M absolut recht - non *BIG*-SMP2 sind das passende dafür
Allerdings - wie lange läuft der Läppy denn?? 24/7??


----------



## freibier47906 (27. November 2011)

Der läuft maximal 12-13 Std. am Tag,wenn wir zu Hause sind.Ansonsten täglich im Schnitt vielleicht zw.5 und 7 Std.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. November 2011)

Nächstes WE steht bei mir wieder einmal ein WaKü-Umbau an > Mein alter Faltserver wandert ins Wohnzimmer als Mediencenter. Den neuen Faltserver stell ich an den Platz des Alten, da er am Boden zu viel Staub und vor allem Katzenhaare ansaugen kann. 

Vorläufig hab ich nicht vor den neuen Faltserver an den Mora anzuschließen > wäre eh fraglich was alles an die WaKü müsste.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. November 2011)

Frage an unser Linux-Falter: Ist das normal das nicht alle Threads zu 100% ausgelastet sind? 
Von den 16 Threads sind 14-15 zu 100% ausgelastet und 1-2 bis zwei schwanken zwischen 25 und 90% hin und her.


----------



## T0M@0 (27. November 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Frage an unser Linux-Falter: Ist das normal das nicht alle Threads zu 100% ausgelastet sind?
> Von den 16 Threads sind 14-15 zu 100% ausgelastet und 1-2 bis zwei schwanken zwischen 25 und 90% hin und her.


 
Ich glaube nicht, dass das normal ist, vielleicht hast ja nur eine doofe WU erwischt. Ich falte selber aber "nur" in einer VM mit "nur" 8 Threads. Dort ist es nicht so wie bei dir... Ist das denn bei jeder WU so?


----------



## Rurdo (27. November 2011)

Hey leute!
Ich habe gerade mal HFM.net gecheckt, und da steht beim CPU-Client nur 5,6k PDD...
Habe nichts mit dem PC gemacht, der stand jetzt ca ne stunde da und durfte(musste ) Falten.
Anfangs, wenn ich den CLient starte, habe ich um die 9k PPD, dann sinken sie rapide.. 
woran liegt das?
der Client faltet mit 5 Kernen...


----------



## Bumblebee (27. November 2011)

*AW: PPD einbrüche -.-*

.. Bei (PPD-)Einbrüchen ruft man die (PPD-)Polizei 

Nee, ernst jetzt, Rurdo - mein Gutester - einmal mehr wäre(n) die Frage(n) nach der WU-Nummer etc. angebracht...


----------



## acer86 (27. November 2011)

*AW: PPD einbrüche -.-*



Rurdo schrieb:


> Hey leute!
> Ich habe gerade mal HFM.net gecheckt, und da steht beim CPU-Client nur 5,6k PDD...
> Habe nichts mit dem PC gemacht, der stand jetzt ca ne stunde da und durfte(musste ) Falten.
> Anfangs, wenn ich den CLient starte, habe ich um die 9k PPD, dann sinken sie rapide..
> ...


 
wir helfen hier wirklich gern weiter aber Hellsehen können wir nicht

wen du willst das Wir dir da weiterhelfen sollen musst du schon die WU Daten dazu schreiben, eventuell auch die Auslastung der kerne usw, oder noch besser screen shot´s, die machen die fehler suche deutlich leichter.

p.s. du musst nicht wegen jeden kleinen Fehler ein neues Thema Starten, die Ruka hätte es auch getan

update: an mich, Bumble war schon wieder schneller


----------



## Perseus88 (27. November 2011)

A4 core mit smp6 und 4 Ghz macht schlappe 23600 ppd. Find ich gut.


----------



## nfsgame (27. November 2011)

Wendeburg, interessant . Da kenn ich nen Paar (kein Wunder, ich komm aus Ilsede ).


----------



## nichtraucher91 (27. November 2011)

sagt mal wie viel ppd bekommt man so im schnitt mit eiem 2600K @ Stock?
Ich bekomme nur 13kppd

mit einer 6098 WU bekomme ich bei min tpf 14,7kppd und bei avg tpf 12,2kppd
eine 7141 bringt 16,3/11,4kppd

Ich hab alle stromspar-modi's aus und das Win ist frisch installiert und nichts weiter drauf, mal von den Treibern abgesehen. Laut TM liegt die Auslastung bei 100%


----------



## Bumblebee (27. November 2011)

Kann dir gerade die Werte für meine 2600er nicht sagen, aber..

i7-860 @3630 MHz
mit einer 6098 min tpf 15,1kppd und bei avg tpf 14,0kppd
eine 7141 bringt 18,6/14,8kppd

i7-950 @3580 MHz
mit einer 6098 min tpf 16,1kppd und bei avg tpf 14,8kppd
eine 7141 bringt 19,4/15,8kppd


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. November 2011)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass das normal ist, vielleicht hast ja nur eine doofe WU erwischt. Ich falte selber aber "nur" in einer VM mit "nur" 8 Threads. Dort ist es nicht so wie bei dir... Ist das denn bei jeder WU so?


Bei der aktuellen BigWU P6904 und bei der vorangegangenen normalen SMP-WU P7147 ist es mir aufgefallen > die früheren WUs hab ich gar nicht überprüft bzw. den Linux-Taskmanager nicht gefunden, weil ich nicht unter Systemüberwachung gesucht habe. 

Hab hier noch von der Berg und Talfahrt zwei Screenhoot's 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@nichtraucher91: Wenn ich nach der Liste (Folding@Home Stats und PPD vergleich) gehe, ist es schon ein bis'chen wenig.
Turbo im Bios aktiviert?


----------



## acer86 (27. November 2011)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> sagt mal wie viel ppd bekommt man so im schnitt mit eiem 2600K @ Stock?
> Ich bekomme nur 13kppd
> 
> mit einer 6098 WU bekomme ich bei min tpf 14,7kppd und bei avg tpf 12,2kppd
> ...


 
kan dir leider auch nur die Werte für 4,2Ghz sagen, da liegst du beim A4 core bei 25000-47000PPD bei den älteren Wu´s zwischen 15000-21000PPD

@A.Meier läuft da irgendwas im Hintergrund mit? kan es sein das er zu Warm wird und Sporadisch Runter taktet und daher die Schwankungen auftreten? auf jedenfall ein sehr 
eigenartiger Fehler

vielleicht noch eine andere idee, ich hab bei mein ITX Z68 MB im Bios eine CPU Watt begrenzung die im Serien zustand auf 95watt stand und für den Turbo mode auf 118watt, die hatte ich beim OC´n übersehen und der CPU lies sich durch die "Sperre" nicht Manuell Übertakten, gibt es vielleicht in dein Bios auch so eine Einstellung wo der Max Strom der Spawa´s zum CPU begrenzt wird?


----------



## nfsgame (27. November 2011)

So, jetzt will mich mein Falter endgültig vereimern -.-... Wenn er den Bildschirm abschalten will hängen sich die GPU-Clients auf .


----------



## acer86 (27. November 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> So, jetzt will mich mein Falter endgültig vereimern -.-... Wenn er den Bildschirm abschalten will hängen sich die GPU-Clients auf .


 
welche Treiber Version hast du ? hab das selbe Problem heute schon 2 mal gehabt


----------



## nfsgame (27. November 2011)

Ist noch 266.58 . Die Kiste hatte ich irgendwann mal installiert, hab sie aber neulich erst zum Falten angewiesen .


Edit: Jetzt ist eine Unit durch und der Client macht erstmal wieder sein EUE .

Edit 2: Okay, hat sich schnell wieder gefangen. Faltet wieder.


----------



## acer86 (27. November 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ist noch 266.58 . Die Kiste hatte ich irgendwann mal installiert, hab sie aber neulich erst zum Falten angewiesen .


 
mh... hab den 285.xx also liegt es schon mal nicht daran, hatte sowas ähnliches mal mit mein Htpc, den ich morgens vor den Arbeiten-gehen eingeschaltet hab zum falten und wen ich Nachmittags nach hause kam und den TV mit den er verbunden war eingeschaltet habe ist der GPU client immer abgestürzt bzw es gab ein Windoof Grafik Treiber Reset, hab das damals mit ein Monitor dummy
gelöst. (war noch win XP, hatte immer die Vermutung das das nicht mit den Plug and play von HDMI klar kommt)

Edit: einfachste Lösung sicher bei dir erst mal die Auto Abschaltung der Bildschirme ausschalten und nach sehen ob der fehler immer noch auftritt, oder vielleicht hilft ein Treiber Update

Edit2: na ja wen er erst ma wieder läuft ist es ja ok, dan: "weiter machen und Beobachten"


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. November 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> @A.Meier läuft da irgendwas im Hintergrund mit? kan es sein das er zu Warm wird und Sporadisch Runter taktet und daher die Schwankungen auftreten? auf jedenfall ein sehr
> eigenartiger Fehler
> 
> vielleicht noch eine andere idee, ich hab bei mein ITX Z68 MB im Bios eine CPU Watt begrenzung die im Serien zustand auf 95watt stand und für den Turbo mode auf 118watt, die hatte ich beim OC´n übersehen und der CPU lies sich durch die "Sperre" nicht Manuell Übertakten, gibt es vielleicht in dein Bios auch so eine Einstellung wo der Max Strom der Spawa´s zum CPU begrenzt wird?


Soweit ich es beurteilen kann, läuft da gar nichts im Hintergrund was nicht zu Ubuntu standartmässig gehört.

Irgendwelche OC-Optionen hab ich gar nicht im Bios gefunden, viel mehr als HT abschalten ist nicht vorhanden.

Einzige was bis'chen auffällig ist, sind die relativ hohen CPU-Temps 65-68°C, allerdings sobald die Temp nur 1-2° steigt schaltet der Lüfter sofort in den "Ich-weck-die-Toten-auf"-Modus.


----------



## acer86 (28. November 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Soweit ich es beurteilen kann, läuft da gar nichts im Hintergrund was nicht zu Ubuntu standartmässig gehört.
> 
> Irgendwelche OC-Optionen hab ich gar nicht im Bios gefunden, viel mehr als HT abschalten ist nicht vorhanden.
> 
> Einzige was bis'chen auffällig ist, sind die relativ hohen CPU-Temps 65-68°C, allerdings sobald die Temp nur 1-2° steigt schaltet der Lüfter sofort in den "Ich-weck-die-Toten-auf"-Modus.


 
ja ja die Guten Delta´s

CPU temp´s sind noch in Ordnung würde ich sagen, mein i7-920 lief auch meist bei 70C° bei Falten, wie sieht es mit den MB temps aus wird da was zu warm? oder kan man die nur mit den guten alten Hand auflegen auslesen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. November 2011)

Wie wärs mit nicht vorhanden bzw. werden nicht angezeigt.


----------



## acer86 (28. November 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit nicht vorhanden bzw. werden nicht angezeigt.



eine Möglichkeit die du testen könntest wäre noch ob der Fehler auch ohne HT auftritt, ansonsten würde ich sagen ka. man kan es in deinem Fall ja nicht mal auf Windoof schieben mangels vorhanden sein


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. November 2011)

Hab mal kurz die Hand auf den einzigen Kühler auf dem Mainboard gelegt > warm, könnte Finger ohne Probleme eine Weile draufhalten.

Ohne HT falten? Könnte ich mal kurz ausprobieren.

Edit: Bin im Bios des Servers, HT lässt sich gar nicht abschalten.


----------



## acer86 (28. November 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Hab mal kurz die Hand auf den einzigen Kühler auf dem Mainboard gelegt > warm, könnte Finger ohne Probleme eine Weile draufhalten.
> 
> Ohne HT falten? Könnte ich mal kurz ausprobieren.


 
ein versuch wäre es wert, könnte auch am kernel vom linux liegen das der da die Arbeit nicht korrekt auf alle kerne verteil aber bei linux Angelegenheiten bin ich noch ein totaler noob wie es so schön auf neu deutsch heißt, "fragend an unsere linux Spezialisten wend"  könnte es am kernel bzw an der linux version liegen?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. November 2011)

Bin im Bios des Servers, HT lässt sich gar nicht abschalten. 
Die Optionen im CPU-Menü die veränderbar sind beschränken sich auf 8 Stück:
Logical Prozessor
Virtualzation Technologie
Adjecent Cache Line Prefetch
Hardware Prefetcher
Execute Disable
Number of Cores per Processor
Turbo Mode
C States


----------



## Knutowskie (28. November 2011)

Linux pro bin ich auch nicht, aber folgende Ideen:

Welche Ubuntu Version nutzt du? Die 11.10er ist wohl noch nen bissl komisch... Will bei mir nichtmal als Live-CD starten... Die 11.04 läuft super. 

Temperaturen kannst du mit lmsensors auslesen. Ist nen consolen tool, gibt aber massig GUIs dazu.


```
sudo apt-get install lm-senors
sudo sensors-detect
```
sollte das Tool zum laufen bekommen. Genaue Anleitung gibts im ubuntuuserswiki Lm sensors


----------



## Perseus88 (28. November 2011)

Wie bekomm ich den Clienten dazu,das er immer den A4 Core nimmt?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. November 2011)

Knutowskie schrieb:


> Linux pro bin ich auch nicht, aber folgende Ideen:
> 
> Welche Ubuntu Version nutzt du? Die 11.10er ist wohl noch nen bissl komisch... Will bei mir nichtmal als Live-CD starten... Die 11.04 läuft super.
> 
> ...


Tool (Xsnsors) zum Temps auslesen hab ich, so wie es den Anschein hat sind auf dem Bord keine Temperatursensoren und keine Spannungsmesser verbaut > das einzige das angezeigt wird sind die CPU-Temps > hat wahrscheinlich damit zu tun weil es Servermainbord ist. 

Die Schwankungen werden wahrscheinlich von der Systemüberwachung selber verusacht!
 Hab den Reiter mit den laufenden Prozessen angeschaut und dann nochmal die Prozessorauslastung > in dem Zeitraum als ich nicht die Prozessauslastung angeschaut habe waren die Schwankungen vorhanden aber kaum über 10%!


----------



## T0M@0 (28. November 2011)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> sagt mal wie viel ppd bekommt man so im schnitt mit eiem 2600K @ Stock?
> Ich bekomme nur 13kppd
> 
> mit einer 6098 WU bekomme ich bei min tpf 14,7kppd und bei avg tpf 12,2kppd
> ...


 
Folding@Home Stats und PPD vergleich

Das sind alles Werte @Stock, allerdings in einer VM mit Debian... (unter Win hatte ich je nach WU 2000-3000PPD weniger)


----------



## Knutowskie (28. November 2011)

Was issn das fürn Board? Sowas steht doch in der Spezifikation drinne. Und gerade bei Serverboards ist die Temp. Überwachung doch lebensnotwendig...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. November 2011)

Knutowskie schrieb:


> Was issn das fürn Board? Sowas steht doch in der Spezifikation drinne. Und gerade bei Serverboards ist die Temp. Überwachung doch lebensnotwendig...


Ich find nichts in den Spezifikationen oder ich erkenne es nicht durch fehlende Serverkentnisse. 
PowerEdge*11G*T410 Tower-Server*


----------



## Rurdo (28. November 2011)

Okey, da ich dank unserem Netten F@H Mod nicht weiter in meinem Thread schreiben darf, wollte ich mal fragen warum ich andauernd PPD-Einbrüche habe?
Mein X6 faltet mit 5 Kernen...
Anfangs hat er immer so around 9k PPD, nach ca 30Minuten geht er runter auf 6k, manchmal auf 5k...
Gestern z.b.... da war ich ca 2 Stunden weg und habe ihn falten lassen, als ich heimkam sah ich, trotzdem er alleine falten durfte und nicht gestört wurde, hatte ich ca 6k PPD...
die WU ist unrelevant, da es nichtnur bei einer auftritt, sondern bei allen!
PS: die 5 eingestellten kerne sind auch voll ausgelastet...


----------



## Abductee (28. November 2011)

kubi-1988 schrieb:


> Nicht ganz beim GPU-Slot solltest du noch client-type=advanced eintragen, falls du es noch nicht gemacht hast. Dann bringt die GPU mehr als doppelt soviele PPD.



wo sollte das eingestellt werden?
beim gpu slot unter dem namen und den wert?


----------



## acer86 (28. November 2011)

hab gerade mal etwas mit den alten V6 client herum gespielt und hab da versucht mal eine BigWu zu bekommen, nur nach den Anhänge der Obligatorischen -bigadv flag kam diese Wu zum Vorschein

hatte so eine Wu bis jetzt nur unter den V7 aber wie man sieht gibt es die auch noch für den alten


----------



## freibier47906 (28. November 2011)

freibier47906 schrieb:


> Der läuft maximal 12-13 Std. am Tag,wenn wir zu Hause sind.Ansonsten täglich im Schnitt vielleicht zw.5 und 7 Std.


 
Da noch keiner was dazu geschrieben hat,nehme ich mal an,daß es sich nicht lohnt. War ja auch nur so ne Idee.


----------



## nfsgame (28. November 2011)

@Rurdo: Ich habe geschrieben, dass es hier weitergeht. Außerdem ist es so unnötig wie die **** am *****, dass du wegen jedem Mist einen neuen Thread eröffnest (zu denen es über die Sufu auch noch jede Menge zu finden gibt).


----------



## T0M@0 (28. November 2011)

freibier47906 schrieb:


> Da noch keiner was dazu geschrieben hat,nehme ich mal an,daß es sich nicht lohnt. War ja auch nur so ne Idee.


 
Also ich würde es mal ausprobieren. (smp2  client, keine Big WUs)



nfsgame schrieb:


> @Rurdo: Ich habe geschrieben, dass es hier weitergeht. Außerdem ist es so unnötig wie die **** am *****, dass du wegen jedem Mist einen neuen Thread eröffnest (zu denen es über die Sufu auch noch jede Menge zu finden gibt).


 
Kann man auch als MOD etwas schöner ausdrücken!


----------



## freibier47906 (28. November 2011)

Ok,werden ich dann mal ab dem WE mal ausprobieren...hab dann ja zwei Wochen Urlaub.Da wird dann hoffentlich auf beiden Rechnern gefaltet bis der Arzt kommt.


----------



## Bumblebee (28. November 2011)

Rurdo schrieb:


> die WU ist unrelevant, da es nicht nur bei einer auftritt, sondern bei allen!
> PS: die 5 eingestellten kerne sind auch voll ausgelastet...


 
Mit der vollen Dröhnung...
auch bekannt als "ich falte WU *Nummer*, unter *Betriebssystem*, mit einem *Prozessor*, im Hintergrund laufen auch noch *Programme*... und mache damit *PPD*"
... haben wir einfach bessere Chancen zum antworten

Btw. faltet die GraKa auch mit und wenn ja - bringt sie die erwarteten PPD


----------



## kubi-1988 (28. November 2011)

Abductee schrieb:


> wo sollte das eingestellt werden?
> beim gpu slot unter dem namen und den wert?


So hier die Sache mit dem Screenshot. Einfach dort, wo beta steht advanced eintragen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Rurdo schrieb:


> Anfangs hat er immer so around 9k PPD, nach ca 30Minuten geht er runter auf 6k, manchmal auf 5k...



Ergänzend zu den Sachen von Bumblebee. Wie berechnet HFM.NET die PPD? Wenn es der letzte Frame ist, dann kann das durchaus so sein, weil der letzte Frame dann sicher schon z.T. gerechnet ist. Und probiere es mal mit SMP6, vllt hat(haben) die WU(s) Probleme mit 5 Kernen.


----------



## Rurdo (28. November 2011)

auch bekannt als "ich falte WU 11061 (egal, bei allen WU´s die gleichen probleme), unter Win 7 Enterprise 64bit, mit einem 1090t mit 5 kernen, im Hintergrund laufen auch noch MSE, Soundtreiber, Hamachi, Logitech treiber,ggf Afterburner (780Core) ... und mache damit ca 6k PPD... anfangs so 9k, dann nach ner zeit gehts rapide bergab...
... haben wir einfach bessere Chancen zum antworten

Btw. faltet die GraKa auch mit und wenn ja - bringt sie die erwarteten PPD?  ja die GraKa faltet mit, und sie bringt ca 15,5k PPD, manchmal 14k, manchmal 16k...
HFM.net errechnet die PPD mit den letzten 3 frames...


----------



## Timmy99 (28. November 2011)

Kurze Info:
Die Ivy Bridge Modelle wurden bekannt gegeben. Habs mal in die Liste aufgenommen.
Der i7 3770T scheint recht interresant zu sein. TDP ist 45W.
Deaktiviert man HT/SMT (4/8 zu 4/4), und deaktiviert bei bedarf (externe Graka die mitfaltet) die GPU, kommt man da sicher auf 30W oder gar 25W. für einen 4 Kerner garnicht mal so schlecht. die OC Möglichkeit fehlt leider.
Da gibts dann den i7 3770K, der mir ebenfalls ins Auge springt.
Deaktivierte GPU -> 62-65W. OC möglichkeit gegeben, so kann jeder ziemlich variabel den Verbrauch, und demnach auch die Leistung bestimmen.
Übrigens: Die HD4000 ist in etwa 50% schneller als die HD3000.
im Thread hab ich alle 18 Ivy Bridges aufgezählt:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...ue-faltwunder-im-4-kerner-desktop-sektor.html


----------



## Perseus88 (28. November 2011)

Mal im Taskmanager nachgeschaut, ob ein Programm die Cpu belastet?
Und mit ner NV Graka, kannste mit Smp 6 falten.


----------



## Rurdo (28. November 2011)

hmm, mit SMP 6 geht er auf fast 7k rauf, ist meinermeinung nach trotzdem noch zu wenig...?
nur die Prozesse vom Falten belasten den Prozessor, alles andere ist geschlossen!


----------



## Perseus88 (28. November 2011)

Mit,oder ohne oc? Zurzeit falte ich eine Wu (7001) mit 24000 ppd.
Sonst sinds 13000 ppd.


----------



## Rurdo (28. November 2011)

Ohne OC... aber mit etwas Undervolting, da der Prozessor sind zu heiß wird...
Und weil ich dank meinem Arschrock board nicht über 3,7Ghz komme...


----------



## Uwe64LE (28. November 2011)

Hast du die neueste Version von HFM.net?
Hast du schon mal FahMon ausprobiert?
Hast du die Ergebnisse schon mal selbst nachgerechnet?

Evtl. ist es ja schlicht und ergreifend ein Auslesefehler.

Hast du evtl. deinen Virenscanner so eingestellt, dass der jedesmal in eine
angefangenen WU reinpfuscht?


----------



## Rurdo (28. November 2011)

HFM.net version ist die 0.6.2 Beta
FahMon ist doch Outdatet und berechnet falsch?
wie denn das?
Hmm, auslesefehler denke ich eher nicht, da ja 16k PPD bei ner GTX 570 ok sind???
wie soll denn bitte der Virenscanner das machen ?D:


----------



## Thosch (28. November 2011)

Rurdo schrieb:


> ...
> nur die Prozesse vom Falten belasten den Prozessor, alles andere ist geschlossen!



Auch mal unter "Prozesse aller Benutzer anzeigen" geschaut ?? WIN7 Indexsuche (oder wie immer das heißt) abgeschaltet ?


----------



## Schmicki (28. November 2011)

Die PPD kannst du dir hier ausrechnen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. November 2011)

Konnte heute meine beiden E5645 holen und jetzt hab ich ein grosses Problem: 
Damit der Server die E5645 unterstützt muss das Bios und der iTrac geupdatet werden, nur bring ich weder das eine noch das andere geupdatet. 
Bios und beim iTrac-Update kommt folgende Meldung: The repository you selected as a source for the updates has failed an integrity check.
Please recreate the repository, or provide an alternate source.

Updates sind von hier: Drivers and Downloads | Dell [Schweiz]

Ideen?


----------



## Knutowskie (28. November 2011)

dell anrufen? bei mir sind die auch nach der garantie immernoch sehr hilfreich gewesen.

mal so btw:


27.11.11     45,541 PPD     13 WUs


GOIL! Wenn alles mal richtig läuft kommt auch mal ordentlich was an Punkten zustande! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oqHjE_nWj8s

@rurdo: sorry, aber schmeiß das ASrock Board weg. Ich hatte selber lange eins... Und son Board kann einem die ganze tour versauen. Ich habe einen PPD Anstieg gehabt als ich das ASrock gegen ein Asus Board getauscht habe. Alles andere ist geblieben. Auch die Taktraten.

edit: mal ehrlich, wollen die uns nur verarschen? "ehm ich wollte mal fragen, was ist f@h???" wenn man das in die Suchfunktion oder Google eintippt, bekommt man sofort antworten. Stattdessen bekommt man PNs mit solchen Fragen.... wo die antwort beliebig lange dauern kann.


----------



## Rurdo (29. November 2011)

Knutowskie schrieb:
			
		

> dell anrufen? bei mir sind die auch nach der garantie immernoch sehr hilfreich gewesen.
> 
> mal so btw:
> 
> ...



Ich weiß, aber derzeit is ne Wakü wichtiger, wenns nähmlich wieder warm wird, hilft mir ne bessere kühlung mehr alsn neues board...
Habe aber eh schon was gefunden, was ich mir iwann nächstes jahr holen werde...
Ps: maximus


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. November 2011)

Mamamia, war das jetzt ne Zwangsgeburt. 

Hab es endlich geschafft dem Server das Bios-Update zu verpassen > Umweg über Nettop mit WinXP zum erstellen eines bootbaren USB-Sticks und dann aufgespielt. 
Ich frag mich echt für was der Server eine spezielle Update-Software onboard hat, wen man nicht mal das Bios updaten kann obwohl Dell sagt "mach es damit". 

Naja, auf alle Fälle sind jetzt beide E5645 eingebaut und falten jetzt. 

Diese iDRAC6-Ding konnte ich nicht updaten, aber  > es läuft.


----------



## Uwe64LE (29. November 2011)

Rurdo schrieb:


> HFM.net version ist die 0.6.2 Beta


ist OK


Rurdo schrieb:


> FahMon ist doch Outdatet und berechnet falsch?


bei mir funktioniert das bestens


Rurdo schrieb:


> Hmm, auslesefehler denke ich eher nicht, da ja 16k PPD bei ner GTX 570 ok sind???


hätte bei einer älteren Version durchaus sein können, dass (nur) die CPU nicht richtig erkannt wird
und die GPU trotzdem richtig angezeigt wird.


Rurdo schrieb:


> wie soll denn bitte der Virenscanner das machen ?D:


Seltsame Frage. FAH nimmt sich normalerweise nur so viel Last, wie im System "übrig" ist- wenn
man nicht händisch an den Prioritäten rumgespielt hat.
Ein Virenscanner kann ein ganz schöner Ressourcenfresser sein. Es wäre also nicht so überraschend,
dass die PPD der CPU bei einem Scan einbrechen.


----------



## Knutowskie (29. November 2011)

Ein Leipziger!!! Yay!

Aber ma im Ernst: nen Virenscanner würd ich erst löschen, wenn du das ding als F@H-only Kiste betreibst und *niemals* etwas anderes machst.

selbst dann wäre es theoretisch möglich, dass einer die stanford-server hackt und darüber eine "bösartige WU" vertreibt. Und wenn dein System dann ohne Schutz das ding quasi "nackt" abbekommt, jippie ja yay, schweinebacke!


----------



## Uwe64LE (29. November 2011)

Es geht nicht darum, den Virenscanner zu löschen und auch nicht darum, seine "Live-Dienste" einzuschränken, sondern darum,
dass ein Komplettscan nicht unbedingt in eine laufende WU fallen muss bzw. zu bedenken, dass durch den Scan die PPD-Werte einbrechen
können. Es wird ja nach dem Grund für die schwankenden PPD-Werte gesucht.

btw. Leider bin ich momentan viel zu selten in LE.


----------



## Knutowskie (29. November 2011)

Hm, das stimmt. Ich vermute mal, dass das "Arschrock" Board wie bei mir damals leichte Instabilitäten verursacht, weswegen das System nicht effizient falten kann. Hatte das damals bei meinem Board. 

@rurdo: kann das zufällig verschiedene Speichertypen (z.b. DDR2 oder DDR3) benutzen? 4 slots, 2 sind dafür und 2 dafür?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. November 2011)

Der Faltserver hat über Nacht an der BigWU (P6904) weitergefaltet, das Prozessor-Update hat ein Leistungsplus von knapp 40kPPD gebracht. 

Da die WU ja schon von den E5540 angefaltet war, hab ich es mit dem Bonuscaculator ausgerechnet: mit den E5540 hatte ich eine TPF von ~1:15h (~65kPPD) > mit den den E5645 hab ich eine TPF von ~55min (~104kPPD).


----------



## Rurdo (29. November 2011)

Knutowskie schrieb:
			
		

> Hm, das stimmt. Ich vermute mal, dass das "Arschrock" Board wie bei mir damals leichte Instabilitäten verursacht, weswegen das System nicht effizient falten kann. Hatte das damals bei meinem Board.
> 
> @rurdo: kann das zufällig verschiedene Speichertypen (z.b. DDR2 oder DDR3) benutzen? 4 slots, 2 sind dafür und 2 dafür?



Ne hat 4xDDR3...
Sollte ich mal ggf die Standardspannung vom Prozessor versuchen oder vll sogar bisschen Ocen?


----------



## xX jens Xx (29. November 2011)

@A.Meier-PS3: Sehr sehr sehr sehr nice!!


----------



## Rurdo (29. November 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Faltserver hat über Nacht an der BigWU (P6904) weitergefaltet, das Prozessor-Update hat ein Leistungsplus von knapp 40kPPD gebracht.
> 
> Da die WU ja schon von den E5540 angefaltet war, hab ich es mit dem Bonuscaculator ausgerechnet: mit den E5540 hatte ich eine TPF von ~1:15h (~65kPPD) > mit den den E5645 hab ich eine TPF von ~55min (~104kPPD).



Wie schaffst du mit nem DualCore ca 6-10mal mehr PPD als ich mit nem 6 kerner???


----------



## Malkolm (29. November 2011)

Der E5645 ist eine 6C/12T CPU 
Und wenn ich mich richtig erinnere sind davon zwei im Einsatz.


----------



## Schmicki (29. November 2011)

Rurdo schrieb:


> Wie schaffst du mit nem DualCore ca 6-10mal mehr PPD als ich mit nem 6 kerner???


 
Richtig! Es muss heißen Dual-*Sockel* mit 24 bärigen "Kernen"! A.Meier-PS3, du bist unser Held!


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (29. November 2011)

Rurdo schrieb:


> Wie schaffst du mit nem DualCore ca 6-10mal mehr PPD als ich mit nem 6 kerner???


Das sind 6 Kerner x2


----------



## Rurdo (29. November 2011)

achso...
Na dann ises klar, ach noch was:
Habe den Prozessor auf 3,6Ghz getaktet und 1,435V, mit 1,425V wars Falt-instabil, dauernd is die WU abgebrochen mit ner Error-meldung!
Probiere es jetzt mal auf 1,435V... 
Arschrock ist soooo ******* 
Ach nochwas, die PPD ist anscheinend Konstant auf über 9k geblieben, und die TPF hat sich um eine Minute verringert...
Index hab ich auch ausgeschaltet.. mal sehen obs was bringt ..
EDIT:
WOHAAAAAA
plötzlich bringt meine CPU fast 11k PPD 
Hoffen wirs das es so bleibt..
EDIT2:
WOAAAAHHHH 
nach jedem frame kommen 1k PPD dazu 
Beim 5% frame habe ich mittlerweile 11,8k PPD


----------



## Rurdo (29. November 2011)

Soo, nach meinem Höhenflug kommt der absturz -.-
war klar dass meine "glückssträhne" nicht lange anhält -.-
Naja, zuerst hat der CPU Client nen Error rausgeschmissen und die WU putt gemacht -> Neu runtergeladen->geht nichtmehr
GPU Client hat dann auch gestreikt mit ner "unstable Machine" und naja, 1,435V reichen anscheinend nicht für 3,6Ghz
Habe jetzt mal auf 3,7Ghz auf 1,45V eingestellt... 
hoffentlich passt das jetzt -.-
Habe noch zwei screens gemacht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## acer86 (29. November 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Der Faltserver hat über Nacht an der BigWU (P6904) weitergefaltet, das Prozessor-Update hat ein Leistungsplus von knapp 40kPPD gebracht.
> 
> Da die WU ja schon von den E5540 angefaltet war, hab ich es mit dem Bonuscaculator ausgerechnet: mit den E5540 hatte ich eine TPF von ~1:15h (~65kPPD) > mit den den E5645 hab ich eine TPF von ~55min (~104kPPD).


 
na da Gratuliere ich mal  die werte hören sich sehr gut an, mal sehen was er bei einer Frischen wu so bringt

hast du immer noch diese Schwankungen oder läuft er jetzt besser mit den neuen Bios + cpu´s?  und wie sieht es mit den Temp´s aus bekommt man mit den Serien kühler die 6kerner noch gut gekühlt?


@Rudo wen der PC mit den Einstellungen jetzt läuft und die Temp´s sich in ein gesunden Rahmen bewegen dan würde ich es erst mal so lassen und weiter beobachten ob der Fehler noch auftritt


----------



## Rurdo (29. November 2011)

Ok, habe jetzt wieder dasselbe problem gehabt, ich probier mal 3,6Ghz mit 1,45V...
Das ist doch nicht normal -.-


----------



## klefreak (29. November 2011)

@ Rudo

HAb selber auch einen 1055..
und empfehle dir, lieber "Nur" auf 3,5ghz zu gehen.

1. kanns tud so dank niedrigerem Multi auch das restliche System  entlasten und
2. braucht die CPU zumindest bei mir bis 3,5ghz deutlich weniger Spannung!
wenn es bei dir derzeit stabil läuft, kann es trotzdem je nach WU dann mal instabil werden!!
(mein Rechner faltete 24/7 und trotz hoher stabilität schmierte er fast regelmäßig alle 3 Tage ab.. eine leichte spannungserhöhung brachte dann Abhilfe!)

mfg


----------



## Rurdo (29. November 2011)

ok, also 3,6Ghz mit 1,45V scheint gut zu funktionieren...
Temps mit 55° auch noch ok...
und die PPD liegen nach 30% bei über 14k 
Ich hoffe das nun endlich nichtsmehr abkackt und ich meine PPD genießen kann !


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. November 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> na da Gratuliere ich mal  die werte hören sich sehr gut an, mal sehen was er bei einer Frischen wu so bringt
> 
> hast du immer noch diese Schwankungen oder läuft er jetzt besser mit den neuen Bios + cpu´s? und wie sieht es mit den Temp´s aus bekommt man mit den Serien kühler die 6kerner noch gut gekühlt?


Der E5540 und der E5645 sind beides 80W-Modelle, dadurch Temp sind auf gleichem Niveau wie vorher > alle 12 Kerne bewegen sich zwischen 64° und 68°.

Die Schwanken scheinen echt von der Systemüberwachung (Taskmanager bei Linux) selber verursacht zu werden, hat keinen Unterschied gemacht mit den Bios-Update und den E5645. 
Wen ich die grafische Anzeige über die Auslastungen des System anschauen sind die Schwanken da, schaue ich mir aber zum Beispiel den Reiter mit den laufenden Prozessen an und kehre dann zu der Anzeige zurück, sind die Schwankungen minimal gewesen und tauchen dann auch sofort in grosser Höhe wieder auf. 


Irgendwann diese Woche mach ich noch einen kleinen Bericht mit Bilder über den Server.


----------



## Z28LET (29. November 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Irgendwann diese Woche mach ich noch einen kleinen Bericht mit Bilder über den Server.



Au ja, bitte! 

Aber wirklich schade, dass man da kein OC machen kann, wenigestens ein bisschen.


----------



## Schmidde (29. November 2011)

Rurdo schrieb:
			
		

> ok, also 3,6Ghz mit 1,45V scheint gut zu funktionieren...
> Temps mit 55° auch noch ok...
> und die PPD liegen nach 30% bei über 14k
> Ich hoffe das nun endlich nichtsmehr abkackt und ich meine PPD genießen kann !



Mein 1055t läuft auch mit 3,6GHz bei 1,45V


----------



## Rurdo (29. November 2011)

Schmidde schrieb:


> Mein 1055t läuft auch mit 3,6GHz bei 1,45V


 Oo wieso so hoch? 
Wie isn das Crosshair in verbindung mit nem X6? wollts mir nähmlich auch zulegen!


----------



## Knutowskie (29. November 2011)

Mensch Meier, das geht ja los... Da will wohl einer unserem Bumble Konkurrenz machen?

Könnt ihr mir auch mal so ne schweizer Taschen-Gelddruckmaschine ausleihen? Das wäre Super! Ich würd mir auch gerne so einen Server hier her stellen. Was wäre das ein Fest!

Momentan brauch ich nämlich ganz dringend nen besseren Kühler für meine GTX 550 Ti und einen für den 870S. Der ThorsHammer ist einfach zu groß und er Standardkühler der 550er ist höllenlaut... 
Aber das wären ja wieder bald 100€. Hat von euch zufällig einer sowas rumliegen? Ich brauchs für meinen F@H-only Server (Projekt Eisenschwein). Is so ne Anfrage a la "Hilfe von Faltern für Falter".

lg


----------



## Rurdo (29. November 2011)

hmm, Ich hab nur nen Accelero, der aber schon auf meiner 570er werkelt 
aber wieso nicht einfach nen Twin turbo? : Arctic Cooling Accelero Twin Turbo II | Geizhals.at Deutschland
kostet nur 30€...
wasn 870S?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (29. November 2011)

WOHAAAAA ich glaub ich klatsch das sch0iß ASRock gegen die Wand wenn ich nach hause komme!
ich hab grade per TV CPU-Z gestartet um zu gucken, ob die Taktrate noch wie eingestellt bei 3,8ghz liegt. 
und? nein tut sie nicht, denn der Multi springt munter zwischen 16 und 34 umher -_- 
thermal trottling kanns nicht sein. hab ich heute früh deaktiviert.
alle stromsparmodis hab ich auch aus. 

Und ich wunder mich seit tagen, warum ich nur 10-14kppd hinbekomme....

Ich werd mir dann wohl bald ein ASUS P8H67-I Rev 3.0 bestellen. oder das Gigabyte GA-H61N-USB3 muss ich mich mal belesen.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## acer86 (29. November 2011)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> WOHAAAAA ich glaub ich klatsch das sch0iß ASRock gegen die Wand wenn ich nach hause komme!
> ich hab grade per TV CPU-Z gestartet um zu gucken, ob die Taktrate noch wie eingestellt bei 3,8ghz liegt.
> und? nein tut sie nicht, denn der Multi springt munter zwischen 16 und 34 umher -_-
> thermal trottling kanns nicht sein. hab ich heute früh deaktiviert.
> ...



bei den "H" Chipsätzen hast du aber keine OC Optionen, nimm lieber ein Günstiges P67 oder Z68 MB beim letzten hast du sogar die Option auf ivy Brücke
und beim Neukauf drauf achten das die Spawa´s und der Chipsatz ordentliche kühler haben wegen der Falt-Stabilität


----------



## Knutowskie (29. November 2011)

Wie gesagt, ich habe mehrfach schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Mit Arschrock Boards. Deswegen hol ich mir nie wieder nen ASRock ins Haus. Bisher hat Asus einfach die beste Performance geliefert. Gegen Gigabyte kann man auch nix sagen. Aber nie wieder ASrock. Ehrlich.


----------



## Rurdo (29. November 2011)

Also Arschrock(nicht) kommt mir auch nichtmehr ins haus...
Asus ist eindeutig beschdee... kostet aber dementsprechend auch mehr 
Gigabyte, naja, Wenn man ein "rotes BIOS" haben will, gerne... ansonsten nein danke


----------



## Knutowskie (29. November 2011)

Achso, ein 870S ist ein Intel Core i7 870S auf nem 1155er sockel. 4C/8T. 1155 und 1156 sollen wohl die selbe Bohrung haben. Läuft bei mir mit 3,2GHz (20% geOCed)

Probier damit mal ne BIG-WU. Mal sehen ob und wann ich eine bekomme.


----------



## Thosch (29. November 2011)

_...wegen Unsinnigkeit gelöscht ... 
_


----------



## Rurdo (29. November 2011)

Thosch schrieb:


> _Guten Morgen !!    _


 Ebenfalls 

EDIT: die zwei rechten sehen aus als würde der blaue dem rosafarbenen einen kuss geben 

Wieso bekomm ich mit meinem X6 eigentlich keine BigWU´s? advmethods flag ist gesetzt -.-


----------



## Thosch (29. November 2011)

Rurdo schrieb:


> Also Arschrock(nicht) kommt mir auch nichtmehr ins haus...
> Asus ist eindeutig beschdee...


 
Wobei AsRock doch zu 100 ASUS-Tochter is ...


----------



## acer86 (29. November 2011)

Rurdo schrieb:


> Wieso bekomm ich mit meinem X6 eigentlich keine BigWU´s? advmethods flag ist gesetzt -.-


 
mit advmethods bekommt man auch keine Big´s

nur mit den -bigadv flag und auch nur wen du 8kerne hast oder 4/8 

mit dein 6kern AMD kannst du nur mit ein Mod unter linux Big´s falten, da der CPU aber eh schon zu langsam dafür ist bringt das absolut nix wie auch nfsgame es schon in sein How to stehen hat


----------



## Thosch (29. November 2011)

Rurdo schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Wieso bekomm ich mit meinem X6 eigentlich keine BigWU´s? advmethods flag ist gesetzt -.-


 
Äähhmm ... alle ?  ? Und hamm die nich die Mind.-Coreanzahl hoch geschraubt ??


----------



## nfsgame (29. November 2011)

Für BigWUs sind acht Kerne erforderlich. Es sei denn man trickst ein bisschen unter Linux.


----------



## Rurdo (29. November 2011)

Oo... 
bringt es sich überhaupt etwas mit dem X6 zu falten?


----------



## acer86 (29. November 2011)

Rurdo schrieb:


> Oo...
> bringt es sich überhaupt etwas mit dem X6 zu falten?



natürlich bringt es was mit den X6 zu falten aber besser wäre es du faltest nur SMP´s bei geringem OC wegen den PPD/Watt Verhältnis, bei 1,45V und 3,6Ghz lässt der bestimm 150W und mehr durch und das gerade mal für 2-3k PPD mehr als z.b. mit 3,2Ghz 
(dein X6 hat ein PPD/watt Verhältnis von 85 zum Vergleich der alte i7-920 hat 112, daher versuch das effizienteste OC Verhältnis zu finden wo du möglichst wenig Strom brauchst)


----------



## Rurdo (29. November 2011)

150 Watt? 
Okeey, da muss ich wohl oder übel wieder runtertakten 
Wie bekomm ich denn das beste PPD/Watt verhältnis hin?


----------



## acer86 (29. November 2011)

Rurdo schrieb:


> 150 Watt?
> Okeey, da muss ich wohl oder übel wieder runtertakten
> Wie bekomm ich denn das beste PPD/Watt verhältnis hin?



am besten natürlich wen du ein Stromverbrauchsmesser hast, wen nicht dan auf stock Vcore stellen und so weit wie möglich Oc´n wo er gerade noch Stabil läuft, dan sollte ungefähr das beste Verhältnis bei raus kommen.

und da haben wir auch meist das Problem bei Billigen Board´s egal von welchen Hersteller, die sind einfach nicht für hohes OC ausgelegt, die Spaw´s werden nur schlecht oder garnicht gekühlt und sie sind nicht dafür ausgelegt das z.b. so ein X6 schon mal bis zu 200Watt ziehen kan bei sehr hohen OC, wen man sowas vorhat und es auch noch 24/7 laufen soll, sollte man sich auf jedefall ein Spezielles OC board kaufen, ansonsten einfach mit weniger zufrieden geben und Strom sparen.


----------



## Rurdo (29. November 2011)

Ok, ich lass ihn bei 3,2 Ghz laufen, und mache UV...
mit 1,425V komm ich nähmlich gerade so auf 3,4Ghz


----------



## Knutowskie (29. November 2011)

Thosch schrieb:


> Wobei AsRock doch zu 100 ASUS-Tochter is ...


 Ja, ASrock verkauft die B-Ware von Asus. So ist meine Vermutung....


----------



## nichtraucher91 (29. November 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> bei den "H" Chipsätzen hast du aber keine OC Optionen, nimm lieber ein Günstiges P67 oder Z68 MB beim letzten hast du sogar die Option auf ivy Brücke
> und beim Neukauf drauf achten das die Spawa´s und der Chipsatz ordentliche kühler haben wegen der Falt-Stabilität


 
P67 nicht als itx
z67 als itx zu teuer
-> h67 und ich will wenn nur UV

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## klefreak (29. November 2011)

Knutowskie schrieb:


> Ja, ASrock verkauft die B-Ware von Asus. So ist meine Vermutung....


 
Kann ich so nicht stehen lassen 

meine Erfahrung mit Asrock Boards ist sehr positiv, die halten bei mir länger als die mesiten anderen Boards und sind dank interessanter CHipsatz kombis auhc oftmals lange updatebar.. 
Asrock gehört inzwischen zu ASUS und von daher sind diese in gleicher Preisliga auch qualitativ gleich !!

fakt ist natürlich, das ein günstiges Asrockboard nciht so dauerbelastbar ist, wie ein doppelt so teures Asusboard.. 
(die "teureren" Asrock's sind dann halt den Asus' entsprechend)
Ein "home user" Produkt ist halt nicht auf Dauervolllast ausgelegt..

-> man vergleicht ja auch nicht ein günstig Auto mit einem Luxusmodell einer anderen Firma 

mfg

ps. mit Gigabyte hab ich da shcon "schlechtere" Erfahrungen gemacht, aber deswegen gleich in jedem Posting "Sch*** Gigabyte zu schreiben macht man dann ja auch nicht


----------



## Knutowskie (29. November 2011)

jeder entwickelt im laufe der Zeit seine Erfahrung. Ich will ja niemanden meine Meinung aufdrücken, ich wollte sie lediglich äußern. Ich habe selber bisher mit jedem ASrock Board Probleme gehabt. Leider kann ich also nichts positives Berichten...


----------



## Wolvie (29. November 2011)

Kann klefreak nur zustimmen. 
Hab hier 2 ASRock-Board am laufen - läuft einwandfrei.  Und Performanche technisch renn ich auch nicht hinterher.
Zu Gigabyte-Bord: Da hab ich von anderen schon negatives gehört - nach 2-3 Jahren einfach am A......, weil die Kondensatoren nichts sind (waren).
Natürlich kann man nicht alle Boards und Herstller übers gleiche Knie brechen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. November 2011)

@Rudo: Mein Hauptrechner ist ein X6 1090T auf einem Crosshair 4 Formula: Mit @Stock-Spannung auf 3,7GHz getaktet. Es falten zwei GTX460 und komme so auf einen Verbrauch von ~400W. Wen ich mich recht entsinne war der Verbrauch mit einer GTX460 ~270W.
Der 1090T produziert 11-15kPPD > die genauen Werte findest du auf unsere Teamseite. 



Knutowskie schrieb:


> Mensch Meier, das geht ja los... Da will wohl einer unserem Bumble Konkurrenz machen?


Zum Bumblebee Konkurenz machen fehlt mir das nötige Kleingeld , ausserdem hat Bumbelbee doch schon mehrfach betont, wir sollen ihm Faltlast abnehmen.


----------



## Rurdo (29. November 2011)

Ich heiß nicht Rudo -.-
Und was ist die Stock-Spannung aufm großhaar?


----------



## mattinator (29. November 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Diese iDRAC6-Ding konnte ich nicht updaten, aber  > es läuft.


 
Ist nur der remote Management controller (Remote Console etc.).



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wen ich die grafische Anzeige über die Auslastungen des System anschauen  sind die Schwanken da, schaue ich mir aber zum Beispiel den Reiter mit  den laufenden Prozessen an und kehre dann zu der Anzeige zurück, sind  die Schwankungen minimal gewesen und tauchen dann auch sofort in grosser  Höhe wieder auf.



Liegt vllt. am Kernel mit "Completely Fair Scheduler" (Completely Fair Scheduler). Für's Folding-Only würde ich sowieso nur mit dem Terminal arbeiten (kein Gnome oder KDE), an der Konsole oder über PuTTY (http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/download.html).


----------



## Thosch (29. November 2011)

Rurdo schrieb:


> ... aufm großhaar?


   Das heißt nicht Grosshaar des heesd Greudshaar !! 

Kann ich eigendl. so auch bestädigen, AsRock-Boards waren nicht die schlechtesten in meiner Zusammenbauphase ... da hab ich aber noch nicht gefaltet ! Bin mittlerw. zu MSI geswitcht ... besser ? schlechter ?  k.A. ... Kommt sicher auch auf die entspr. Chargen der Hersteller an.

Edit: Noch so ca. 1,5 Mille dann sollten wir vllt. Platz 19 bekommen ...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. November 2011)

mattinator schrieb:


> Ist nur der remote Management controller (Remote Console etc.).





> Liegt vllt. am Kernel mit "Completely Fair Scheduler" (Completely Fair Scheduler). Für's Folding-Only würde ich sowieso nur mit dem Terminal arbeiten (kein Gnome oder KDE), an der Konsole oder über PuTTY (http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/download.html).





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Rurdo schrieb:


> Ich heiß nicht Rudo -.-
> Und was ist die Stock-Spannung aufm großhaar?


 
Entschuldigung, Schreibfehler. 
Laut CPU-Z beim falten 1.356V.


----------



## T0M@0 (29. November 2011)

arg, bekomme keine smp wu


----------



## mattinator (29. November 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Der aktuelle Linux-Kernel ist sozusagen ein "Emanzen-Kernel", der gibt bei jeder kleinen Last-Anforderung etwas ab. Wahscheinlich entstehen dadurch diese "Einbrüche". Evtl. kannst Du in der Folding-Konfig die Prozess-Priorität noch etwas hochsetzen. Interaktiv kann man das für die Folding-Cores unter Linux mit dem Renice-Befehl sogar noch weiter treiben. Wenn der Server ansonsten nicht weiter genutzt werden soll, wären Bedien-Latenzen ja nicht so ein Problem.


----------



## Abductee (29. November 2011)

reicht es eigentlich aus bei hängengebliebenen wu`s einfach den ordner zu löschen oder muss man da noch mehr machen?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. November 2011)

mattinator schrieb:


> Der aktuelle Linux-Kernel ist sozusagen ein "Emanzen-Kernel", der gibt bei jeder kleinen Last-Anforderung etwas ab. Wahscheinlich entstehen dadurch diese "Einbrüche". Evtl. kannst Du in der Folding-Konfig die Prozess-Priorität noch etwas hochsetzen. Interaktiv kann man das für die Folding-Cores unter Linux mit dem Renice-Befehl sogar noch weiter treiben. Wenn der Server ansonsten nicht weiter genutzt werden soll, wären Bedien-Latenzen ja nicht so ein Problem.


In absehbarer Zeit bleibt der Server ein reiner Falter, da ich mich dazu entschieden habe den alten Faltserver zu behalten (kommt ins Wohnzimmer als Multimediacenter ).

Die Priorität hochzusetzten hab ich schonmal versucht in der Systemüberwachung hochzusetzten, allerdings mit der Meldung ich hätte keine Rechte. 
Das einzige was ich geschaffte habe ist den Clienten selber auf low zu setzten.


----------



## Malkolm (29. November 2011)

Be ieinem reinen Falt-Server würde es sich wohl lohnen den Kernel selbst zu kompilieren.
So kannst du jede Menge Balast loswerden und auch das Verhalten des Rechners schon im Kernel auf deine Bedürfnisse anpassen.


----------



## Bumblebee (29. November 2011)

Abductee schrieb:


> reicht es eigentlich aus bei hängengebliebenen wu`s einfach den ordner zu löschen oder muss man da noch mehr machen?



Falls du das meinst:

- den work-Ordner leeren
- queue.dat löschen
- unitinfo löschen

wenn ich das mache lösche ich auch gleich alle FAHlog's und fahcore(s), ist aber nicht zwingend


----------



## Stahli (30. November 2011)

wenn ich mit der gpu falten will (gtx 560 ti) sagt der mir was vonwegen cuda treiber fehlt... hab ich was falsch eingerichtet oder muss ich den erst installieren und wenn ja wo bekomme ich den her?


----------



## Knutowskie (30. November 2011)

Der Cuda Treiber sollte eigentlich bei dem ganz normalen Treiberpaket von NVidia dabei sein. Geh mal da NVIDIA Treiber Download hin und hol dir den neuesten Treiber.
Ich hab im Installer immer nur den Grafiktreiber und die PhysX-Software ausgewählt. Je nach dem was du noch so brauchst. Ausreichend ist aber der Grafiktreiber alleine.

Was hast du aktuell fürn Treiber drauf?

P.S.: Faltet dein 2500K auch mit?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. November 2011)

Falls es mit dem neuen Treiber nicht klappt, hier ( Folding@Home Stats und PPD vergleich ) kannst du die benötigten Cuda-Dateien downloaden und in den Ordner mit dem GPU-Clienten einfügen. 


Edit: An eins muss ich mich echt noch gewöhnen: Trotz eines starken Servers diese langen Faltenzeiten von mehreren Tagen.


----------



## Knutowskie (30. November 2011)

ungeduldig, wa?

Sagtmal, gibts irgendwo eine Projektliste, wo man sehen kann, was normalo WUs sind, Pseudo-BIGs und BIG-WUs?

Hab meinen 870 S mit dem bigadv flag versehen aber irgendwie scheint es so, als wenn er nur normale SMPs bekommt...


----------



## acer86 (30. November 2011)

Knutowskie schrieb:


> ungeduldig, wa?
> 
> Sagtmal, gibts irgendwo eine Projektliste, wo man sehen kann, was normalo WUs sind, Pseudo-BIGs und BIG-WUs?
> 
> Hab meinen 870 S mit dem bigadv flag versehen aber irgendwie scheint es so, als wenn er nur normale SMPs bekommt...



ist normal versuch auch schon seit einer Woche eine big für mein 2600k zu bekommen, gibt einfach keine und wen dan nur die BIG BIG wu´s für die 16kern aufwärts Server

@A.Meier   ja das kan schon sehr lange dauern^^  noch ärgerlicher ist es wen er bei 90% die Wu Schrottet und man 2-3 tage umsonst gefaltet hat XD

wie lange dauert es noch bis du die erst Big fertig hast?


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (30. November 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> @A.Meier   ja das kan schon sehr lange dauern^^  noch ärgerlicher ist es wen er bei 90% die Wu Schrottet und man 2-3 tage umsonst gefaltet hat XD


Da helfen Backups+ Internet kappen damit er nichts senden kann


----------



## Bumblebee (30. November 2011)

Knutowskie schrieb:


> Sagtmal, gibts irgendwo eine Projektliste, wo man sehen kann, was normalo WUs sind, Pseudo-BIGs und BIG-WUs?



Eigentlich bloss die "normale" hier Folding@Home Projects Summary - da kann man es dann ableiten (Core a3, a4, a5 // Kfaktor)



Knutowskie schrieb:


> Hab meinen 870 S mit dem bigadv flag versehen aber irgendwie scheint es so, als wenn er nur normale SMPs bekommt...



Ja, dieses Schicksal teilst du mit (fast) allen von uns
Bei mir läuft bloss eine *BIG* - alles andere sind auch normale (a3er)


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. November 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> @A.Meier ja das kan schon sehr lange dauern^^ noch ärgerlicher ist es wen er bei 90% die Wu Schrottet und man 2-3 tage umsonst gefaltet hat XD
> 
> wie lange dauert es noch bis du die erst Big fertig hast?


Wenn nicht dazwischen kommt sollte sie Morgen um 11Uhr fertig werden. 

Ich werd nach dieser BigWU vorübergehend normale WU's falten, hab ein Problem mit HFM/Netzwerk das ich zuerst in den Griff kriegen will > seit gestern Abend ist der Server bzw. sind die freigegebenen Ordner über das Netzwerk nicht mehr erreichbar und ich werd nicht schlau an was es liegt (Server hat Internetverbindung).


----------



## Stahli (1. Dezember 2011)

@*Knutowskie*

ja der i5 faltet auch... und welchen treiber ich drauf habe weiß ich nicht genau, kann ich auch jetzt nicht nachgucken. der treiber ist glaube irgend ein 285er..


----------



## Knutowskie (1. Dezember 2011)

Naja, versuch mal die cuda dll Dateien von T0M@O's Seite runterzuladen und in den Ordner zu packen.

Wo hast du den Client hingelegt?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (1. Dezember 2011)

vllt hat hier noch jemand eine Idee.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/prozessoren/189561-multiplikator-schwanken-i7-2600k.html

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Stahli (1. Dezember 2011)

der client liegt auf der c: partition...(nicht in programme sondern direkt auf der c partition in nem folding @ home ordner)


----------



## mihapiha (1. Dezember 2011)

Halli hallo Faltfreunde!

Die zwei neuen CPUs sind da. CPUz erkennt sie noch nicht korrekt, aber sie scheinen tadellos zu funktionieren.
Es handelt sich dabei um zwei Opteron 6272 CPUs mit jeweils 16 Kernen bei 2.1 GHz.

Ich bin gerade am Falten unter Linux und werde noch weitere Bilder nachliefern sobald mir bekannt ist was ich 
an PPD von diese System erwarten kann. 

Gruß


----------



## acer86 (1. Dezember 2011)

mihapiha schrieb:


> Halli hallo Faltfreunde!
> 
> Die zwei neuen CPUs sind da. CPUz erkennt sie noch nicht korrekt, aber sie scheinen tadellos zu funktionieren.
> Es handelt sich dabei um zwei Opteron 6272 CPUs mit jeweils 16 Kernen bei 2.1 GHz.
> ...



Sieht schon mal sehr Interessant aus

bin sehr Gespannt auf die PPD werte


----------



## mihapiha (1. Dezember 2011)

Nach dem ersten erfolgten ganzen Frame sieht es nach 135k PPD durchschnittlich aus. 33:22 Minuten für ein TPF an einer P6903er WU


----------



## Stahli (1. Dezember 2011)

das problem mit cuda ist gelöst, jetzt falte ich auch mit der gpu..

aber wo kann ich gucken wie viele ppd ich im durchschnitt bekomme?

mfg und danke für die hilfe bisher


----------



## Muschkote (1. Dezember 2011)

Jippiemein eigenes Weihnachtsgeschenk ist heute eingetroffen. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal schauen wie nahe ich an die ppd von "mihapiha" rankomme wenn die restlichen Teile da sind und auch alles so funzt wie ich mir das vorstelle.
Ich hoffe das gibt nen ordentlichen Turbo für die nächste Saison, damit wir einige unserer Verfolger noch etwas länger auf Abstand halten können.


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Dezember 2011)

Ich nehme dieses Bild mal als Beispiel ....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Donner und Doris... - ich muss mich fragen ob mein Wahnsinn ansteckend ist


----------



## Muschkote (1. Dezember 2011)

Nur ein klein wenig Bumblebee


----------



## Knutowskie (1. Dezember 2011)

Naja, du bist halt Vorbild und Ansporn... Ich würde mir auch sofort so ein Mehrkornsystem zulegen, wenn ich das finanziell könnte... So nen schönes EVGA classified SR-2... *sabber*


----------



## acer86 (1. Dezember 2011)

Muschkote schrieb:


> Jippiemein eigenes Weihnachtsgeschenk ist heute eingetroffen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jetzt kauft sich hier jeder ein server oder 

was hast du da für Cpu´s drauf? die 6272er ?


----------



## Muschkote (1. Dezember 2011)

Ne, dass sind "nur" 6172er.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (1. Dezember 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ich nehme dieses Bild mal als Beispiel ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



muss! sonst hätte ich mir kein 2600K zugelegt


----------



## Henninges (1. Dezember 2011)

Muschkote schrieb:


> Ne, dass sind "nur" 6172er.


 
24 x 2.1ghz ... ich denke damit hast du *SEHR* gute chancen...


----------



## kubi-1988 (1. Dezember 2011)

Stahli schrieb:


> aber wo kann ich gucken wie viele ppd ich im durchschnitt bekomme?


Z.B.  hier auf der von T0Mat0 programmierten Statspage.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (1. Dezember 2011)

Muschkote schrieb:


> Ne, dass sind "nur" 6172er.


Laut diversen Internet-Quellen sind die bei F@H nur einen Hauch langsamer als vergleichbare Interlagos Exemplare , brauchen aber weniger Strom


----------



## T0M@0 (1. Dezember 2011)

Stahli schrieb:


> das problem mit cuda ist gelöst, jetzt falte ich auch mit der gpu..
> 
> aber wo kann ich gucken wie viele ppd ich im durchschnitt bekomme?
> 
> mfg und danke für die hilfe bisher


 
Wenn du gucken willst was du selbst gerade erfaltest, dann brauchst du das Tool HFM.net


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Dezember 2011)

Ich hätte doch die stärkeren Xeons nehmen sollen. 

Mein BigWU ist mir gutgeschrieben worden laut HFM waren es 355'806 Punkte.


----------



## Thosch (1. Dezember 2011)

Also da wird man richtig neidisch auf die Serverbesitzer ...   Und wenn man hier schaut ( Extras Page - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats )einen tierischen Sprung in den Punkten. Von 200.000-350.000 auf über 650.000 im 12h-Abschnitt !!    Wir sind ja auch schon wieder auf Platz 19 !!


----------



## Amigafan (1. Dezember 2011)

Also mal ehrlich . . .
Ihr werdet doch alle noch des Wahnsinns fette Beute 

Man muss sich ja schon fast schämen zu erwähnen, wenn man überlegt, sich einen CPU-only-Falter auf Basis eines i7 2600K zuzulegen 
Am Besten, man schweigt lieber . . .

Hat jemand schon Erfahrung gesammelt mit Z68 und Linux?

So long . . .


----------



## Muschkote (1. Dezember 2011)

@A.Meier-PS3

Ausgezeichnet
Wie war Deine die tpf für diese WU?

Juhu, Platz 19 zurück!


edit: hier gibt es *keinerlei* Gründe sich zu schämen.


----------



## davidof2001 (1. Dezember 2011)

@A.Meier-PS3
Oder anders gefragt für die Faulen: Wie lange hast du für die WU gebraucht?


----------



## nfsgame (1. Dezember 2011)

Die WU-Dauer würde mich auch mal interessieren .


----------



## Psycho1996 (1. Dezember 2011)

Hey wenn ich eure Server so sehe  GEILE Sache! Und ich als "Geld-Gebremster" Performance Freak muss da zusehen  *Haben will*

Auf jeden Fall bemerkenswert was alles fürs Falten getan wird, ich gehe mal davon aus das ihr die Performance der Server nur schlecht anderweitig benutzen könnt... 




Ich hol mir dann nen Ivy wenn die rauskommen xD Und falte dann evtl 24/7 mit (wenn meine Eltern mitmachen)...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Dezember 2011)

Diese BigWU (P6904) ist als Reverenz nicht wirklich tauglich :
Zu Beginn hab ich die ersten 40% mit den E5540 (4-Kerner, TPF ~75min) gefaltet, dann kammen die E5645 (6-Kerner, TPF ~55min) und es kammen mehrere Faltunterbrüche von minimum 14h aufgrund von Softänderungen, Einrichtungen usw. hinzu. 

Ausgehend von den 55min der E5645 sollte der Server eine P6904 in knapp 4 Tagen durchfalten können.


----------



## Schmicki (1. Dezember 2011)

WOW!

Das ist schon eine Hausnummer, diese BIG-BIG-WUs! Einfach krass, großartig, granatenstark! 

Da kommt man schon in Versuchung das, noch frische, Weihnachtsgeld umgehend auf den Kopf - ähm ich meine - Server zu hauen!


----------



## tomas2 (1. Dezember 2011)

@A.Meier: Wie gross ist dein Servercase? Wie laut ist so ein Server?
Stromverbrauch? Wäre nice wenn du mal ein paar Eckdaten posten könntest. Oder hast du schon? Wenn ja sorry dass ich nochmals frage.


----------



## acer86 (1. Dezember 2011)

Mensch Meier^^

dan sag ich mal Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Platz 2 unserer Top 20 Producer liste

drück dir die Daumen das dich da so schnell keiner Verdrängt   aber das wird nicht passieren außer jemand baut ein 4sockel 16kern server Board auf


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Dezember 2011)

@acer86: Es hat minimum zwei, die die Möglichkeit dazu haben mich von Platz 2 zu verdrängen > mihapiha und Muschkote.

@tomas2: Schreib morgen einen Bericht mit Bildern über den Server.


----------



## nfsgame (1. Dezember 2011)

Und Onimicha wenn er wieder Gas gibt .


----------



## Knutowskie (1. Dezember 2011)

na da hab ich ja jetzt doch schlecht Karten... wollte so gern in die Top10 einreiten... aber was solls. Ich geb trotzdem Vollgas und das 24/7... was an PPD fehlt, wird halt durch wahnsinn ausgeglichen


----------



## acer86 (1. Dezember 2011)

oder vielleicht er, aber nur wen das projekt je fertig wird  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/tagebuecher/133851-project-white-leviathan.html


----------



## Knutowskie (1. Dezember 2011)

Muschkote schrieb:


> Ne, dass sind "nur" 6172er.


 alter... hast du nen Goldesel? AMD Opteron 6172

edit: der mit dem white leviathan: bezahlt der auch nur ein Stück seiner Hardware selber??? ich, als student, knabber mir jeden euro ab um was für f@h zu leisten und der schreibt einfach mal eben antec an und bekommt 2 1200W Netzteile für LAU?!? *grün_werd_vor_neid* Ach und dann noch 23 Lüfter... und und und...

Und ich überlege gerade, ob ich mir nen paar neue Schuhe kaufe, meiner Freundin ein Geschenk oder doch einen Satz Kühler für den 870S oder die GTX 550 Ti... da kommt mir grad die Galle. Ehrlich.

edit 2: Ich les grad, dass der vor 4 Monaten das letzte mal was dazu gepostet hat. einfach so abgebrochen. könnte er die gesponserte Hardware doch ihrem Sinn zuführen: uns zum falten, wenn ers schon nich hinbekommt.


----------



## Muschkote (2. Dezember 2011)

Morgen,

recht hast Du, schon sehr dreist was da abgelaufen ist.

Achso, und* nein* ich habe keinen Goldesel 

Für den Preis den Du gepostet hast, gabs das ganze Set.  Ich konnte da nicht wiederstehen.


----------



## Thosch (2. Dezember 2011)

Muschkote schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Achso, und* nein* ich habe keinen Goldesel
> 
> ...


   ... goldene Gans ... ?


----------



## Z28LET (2. Dezember 2011)

Ja, weil die 6272er kosten ja nur die Häfte.
Schon verwunderlich, "alte" CPUs zu nehmen, die regulär auch noch fast das doppelte kosten, wenn man nicht ein Wahnsinns Angebot bekommt!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Dezember 2011)

Ist die P6901 ne BigWU? 
Gibt es irgendwo ne Liste in der die Projekte nach Typ aufgelistet sind?


----------



## Z28LET (2. Dezember 2011)

Meinst du diese Liste?
Folding@Home Projects Summary

Oder schwebt dir was anderes vor?


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (2. Dezember 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ist die P6901 ne BigWU?
> Gibt es irgendwo ne Liste in der die Projekte nach Typ aufgelistet sind?


6901-6904 sind Bigs , wobei 6901 glaub ich ca. halb so lang dauert wie 6904.


----------



## acer86 (2. Dezember 2011)

Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> 6901-6904 sind Bigs , wobei 6901 glaub ich ca. halb so lang dauert wie 6904.



wie Mastermaisi777 schon schreibt sind das alles big´s, nur der Unterschied das die 6900 und 6901 und 25xxer "Noramle" Big wu´s für 8kern Rechner sind/Waren

wie viel bringt dein Server mit so einer 6901er Wu an PPD und Tpf?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Dezember 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> wie Mastermaisi777 schon schreibt sind das alles big´s, nur der Unterschied das die 6900 und 6901 und 25xxer "Noramle" Big wu´s für 8kern Rechner sind/Waren
> 
> wie viel bringt dein Server mit so einer 6901er Wu an PPD und Tpf?


TPF 17:33 bei 66'284PPD.


----------



## acer86 (2. Dezember 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> TPF 17:33 bei 66'284PPD.


 
17min sind schon krass

hatte damals mit mein i7-920 mit 4,2Ghz gerade mal 30min geschafft 

leider kommt trotz der schnellen Tpf durch die Anpassung der Big´s nur noch wenig PPD im Verhältnis gesehen, die BIG big´s bringen halt mehr


----------



## Knutowskie (2. Dezember 2011)

Hey, wir sind auf Seite 1966. Das Gründungsjahr meines Fußballvereins...

Fußball, Leipzig, L O K!


----------



## acer86 (2. Dezember 2011)

wen man sich die Steigerung unserer Produktion innerhalb von einem Jahr so an sieht, kann man ganz klar sagen 
20mille mehr im Monat als vor ein Jahr


----------



## tomas2 (2. Dezember 2011)

Weiss jemand von euch, warum ich im FAH Viewer nur immer das Demo-Protein angezeigt kriege? Ich nutze den V7 Client.


----------



## acer86 (2. Dezember 2011)

tomas2 schrieb:


> Weiss jemand von euch, warum ich im FAH Viewer nur immer das Demo-Protein angezeigt kriege? Ich nutze den V7 Client.


 
erst im Fenster weiter unten das Projekt Markieren was du Sehen willst und dan den Viewer einschalten


----------



## tomas2 (2. Dezember 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> erst im Fenster weiter unten das Projekt Markieren was du Sehen willst und dan den Viewer einschalten



Habe ich gemacht - Trotzdem nur das Demo-Protein.


----------



## darkEmperor (2. Dezember 2011)

Hey leute weis jemand warum ich mit meinem i7 2600k nur 7000 ppd mache. 
Ich falte noch mit 3 gtx580 und dem v7


----------



## Muschkote (2. Dezember 2011)

HT ist hoffentlich an?


----------



## tomas2 (2. Dezember 2011)

darkEmperor schrieb:


> Hey leute weis jemand warum ich mit meinem i7 2600k nur 7000 ppd mache.
> Ich falte noch mit 3 gtx580 und dem v7



Bei mir verhält sich das momentan ähnlich. Ich falte nur mit dem i7 2600k und verwende die iGPU.
Die WU 7611 zieht meine PPD massgeblich nach unten auf ca. 8000 ppd. Der i7 2600k läuft bei mir boardbedingt (ITX) @Stock.


----------



## acer86 (2. Dezember 2011)

tomas2 schrieb:


> Habe ich gemacht - Trotzdem nur das Demo-Protein.


 
hast du das Projekt ausgewählt im Unteren Fenster wo im betrieb Running davor steht? dan sollte es gehen, btw. was hast du für eine Version des V7 laufen?


----------



## darkEmperor (2. Dezember 2011)

Muschkote schrieb:
			
		

> HT ist hoffentlich an?



Jo ist an


----------



## tomas2 (2. Dezember 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> hast du das Projekt ausgewählt im Unteren Fenster wo im betrieb Running davor steht? dan sollte es gehen, btw. was hast du für eine Version des V7 laufen?



Ja genau so habe ich es gemacht, im unteren Fenster unter "Work Queue" selektiert und dann auf Viewer gedrückt.

Habe die V7 Version 7.1.24 auf dem einen Rechner und 7.1.38 auf dem anderen Rechner im Einsatz.
Bei beiden dasselbe Problem -> wobei. bei dem 7.1.38 konnte ich es erst bei einem Projekt testen (7012)


----------



## tomas2 (2. Dezember 2011)

Mit diesem Wunschbrett könnte man sicher auch anständig falten, inklusive OC und sagen wir mal 4 Stück GTX 590. 
Wenn nur dieser klägliche Rest von Vernunft in mir drin nicht wäre.....


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Dezember 2011)

Wen ich den Server nicht schon gekauft hätte, könnte ich hier schwach werden > Dell R900, 4x X7350 (16x 2.93GHz), 64GB RAM kaufen auf ricardo.ch (Bis: 04.12.2011 20:16)


----------



## acer86 (2. Dezember 2011)

tomas2 schrieb:


> Mit diesem Wunschbrett könnte man sicher auch anständig falten, inklusive OC und sagen wir mal 4 Stück GTX 590.
> Wenn nur dieser klägliche Rest von Vernunft in mir drin nicht wäre.....


 

lass die 4x GTX 590 weg und nimm 2X 8kern Sandy bridge E das bringt mehr und ist Sparsamer, die 4x GTX590 bremsen sonst die beiden CPUs zu sehr aus

oder wie wäre es damit http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Tyan/S8812_(S8812WGM3NR)/786584/?  PLUS 4X 16kern CPU (6272er)


----------



## tomas2 (2. Dezember 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wen ich den Server nicht schon gekauft hätte, könnte ich hier schwach werden > Dell R900, 4x X7350 (16x 2.93GHz), 64GB RAM kaufen auf ricardo.ch (Bis: 04.12.2011 20:16)


 
ääähhhm.... Wenn ich den 7350 Prozessor google komme ich bei 1 CPU auf einen Preis von ca. 2700 Euro!!!!!!
Das wären dann 4 x 2700 = 10800 Euro nur für die Prozessoren. Hallo?! Wo ist da der Haken?

EDIT: Hups, da hatte ich wohl unsauber recherchiert. Das Ding ist doch viel günstiger. Um die 200 Euro pro CPU

Hätte ich solch einen Server, müsste dieser unbedingt wohnzimmertauglich sein.
Das heisst die Geräuschentwicklung müsste minimal sein und das Case müsste sich ins Möbel-Design einfügen.

In einfachen Worten ausgedrückt: Meine Freundin muss das Gefühl haben, es handle sich nur um ein NAS oder Tablet PC.


----------



## mattinator (2. Dezember 2011)

tomas2 schrieb:


> ins Möbel-Design einfügen.
> 
> In einfachen Worten ausgedrückt: Meine Freundin muss das Gefühl haben, es handle sich nur um ein NAS oder Tablet PC.


 
Der ist gut.


----------



## Thosch (2. Dezember 2011)

tomas2 schrieb:


> ... Meine Freundin muss das Gefühl haben, es handle sich nur um ein NAS oder Tablet PC.



 lol 

Ist ja fast so gut wie zu ner Kuckucksuhr 10kg Vogelfutter mitzuverkaufen ... !


----------



## Thosch (2. Dezember 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> ...
> oder wie wäre es damit Tyan S8812 (S8812WGM3NR)  PLUS 4X 16kern CPU (6272er)


 Wieviel RAM bräuchte eigendl. so ein Teil zwingend ?? Das Brett geht übrigens lt. Anbietertext nur für 61xxer Opterons...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Dezember 2011)

Einen kleinen Bericht über meinen Server hab ich geschrieben, viel Spass beim lesen. 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...5/189838-dell-poweredge-t410.html#post3698073


----------



## acer86 (2. Dezember 2011)

Thosch schrieb:


> Wieviel RAM bräuchte eigendl. so ein Teil zwingend ?? Das Brett geht übrigens lt. Anbietertext nur für 61xxer Opterons...



min. 2 Riegel pro CPU wobei ich mir noch nicht sicher bin ob Normaler Ram oder ECC


----------



## T0M@0 (2. Dezember 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> min. 2 Riegel pro CPU wobei ich mir noch nicht sicher bin ob Normaler Ram oder ECC


 
Müsste nicht auch ein Riegel pro CPU gehen? (natürlich dann ohne DualChannel)


----------



## mattinator (2. Dezember 2011)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Müsste nicht auch ein Riegel pro CPU gehen? (natürlich dann ohne DualChannel)


 Man könnte ja mal beim Hersteller nachsehen, oder sind wir hier im Rate-Club ? Tyan-Support-Seite für das Board TYAN - S8812 (S8812WGM3NR), AMD 45nm 8-Core/12-Core Opteron 6100 Series Processors (Magny-Cours) / HT3.0 support ; 12MB L3 per socket / AMD 32nm 8-Core/12-Core/16-Core Opteron 6200 Series Processors (Interlagos), G34, Handbuch http://www.tyan.com/manuals/S8812_UG_v1.2.pdf. Sagt übrigens:


> The S8812 is designed to support quad
> AMD® 32nm 16-Core/12-Core/8-Core/4-Core Opteron 6200 Series Processors
> and up to 512GB of 800, 1066, 1333, 1600MHz UNB or REG/ECC DDR3
> memory, as well as low-voltage DDR3 memory modules.





> Supported DIMM Qty (32) DIMM slots
> DIMM Type / Speed U/RDDR3 & LV RDDR3, 800/1066/1333/1600 MHz
> Capacity Up to 512GB
> Memory channel 4 Channels per CPU
> Memory voltage 1.5V or 1.35V


Steht noch viel mehr zur Speicherinstallation und allen anderen Konfigurationsmöglichkeiten des Boards im sehr ausführlichen PDF-Handbuch. Spare mir hier mal die Zitate. Wer's genauer wissen will, einfach mal "reinlesen".


----------



## T0M@0 (3. Dezember 2011)

Seh jetzt nur Maximumwerte, keine Minimum.

Hab mir online mal einen Dell T410 mit Dual Sockel konfiguriert. Da reicht ein Riegel Pro CPU


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Dezember 2011)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Seh jetzt nur Maximumwerte, keine Minimum.
> 
> Hab mir online mal einen Dell T410 mit Dual Sockel konfiguriert. Da reicht ein Riegel Pro CPU


Sei aber nicht zu sparsam beim RAM > die P6904 belegte 2,8GB-RAM.


----------



## Thosch (3. Dezember 2011)

mattinator schrieb:


> ... oder sind wir hier im Rate-Club ?...


 
Mahlzeit und heiteres Hardware-Raten !  

... ich fahr jetzt auf Arbeit, hab nix weiter vor. Schönes WE @ all !


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Dezember 2011)

Hab dem Server gestern Abend noch auf ziemlich unkonventionelle Art ein paar Dezibel geklaut: 

Nachtrag: Sehe gerade das ich meinen nächsten persönlichen Milestone erreicht habe: Teamplatz 10


----------



## sc59 (3. Dezember 2011)

Ein paar Natursteine auf den Kamin... ein, zwei Flammen aufs Seitenteil und der offene Schreibtischofen ist geboren 
Find es echt Hammer wie die zwei CPU´S abgehen respekt


----------



## chris1995 (3. Dezember 2011)

So Mal wieder ein kleiner Statusupdate:
Mein I7 970 hat jetzt 24 GB Ram bekommen  ,
Eine 1 Tb festplatte ist von mir gegangen natürlich aus dem Raid 0  (Daten 2 Tage zuvor Gottseidank gesichert)
Jetzt darf ich erst mal wieder 10 Units Falten für die Bonuspunkte 

 Mini ITX Würfel läuft mit seinem 2600k leicht übertaktet auf 3,8Ghz und leicht undervoltet stabil.

A.Meier-PS3:
Deswegen läuft mein "Server" in nem gedämten Gehäuse die CPU ist übertaktet von 2,83 auf 3,5Ghz  

Jetzt mal schaun das ich wieder ein paar Punkte raushau das ich in die Top 100 kom 

MfG

Chris


----------



## nichtraucher91 (3. Dezember 2011)

chris1995 schrieb:


> Mini ITX Würfel läuft mit seinem 2600k leicht übertaktet auf 3,8Ghz und leicht undervoltet



welches Board nutzt du?


----------



## chris1995 (3. Dezember 2011)

Ich nutze ein Zotac Z68 Mini ITX Board, gekühlt wird das ganze von einer H60 und Gehäuse ist ein Thermaltake Elment Q PC-Gehäuse im Conrad Online Shop Thermaltake mit einem Loch im Deckel für den Radiator 

MfG Chris


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Dezember 2011)

chris1995 schrieb:


> Jetzt darf ich erst mal wieder 10 Units Falten für die Bonuspunkte


Wen du bei Standfort mit der gleichen Email-Adresse den Passkey anforderst bekommst du den gleichen wieder > musst keine 10 WU's ohne Bonus falten. 

Nachtrag: 


chris1995 schrieb:


> Deswegen läuft mein "Server" in nem gedämten Gehäuse die CPU ist übertaktet von 2,83 auf 3,5Ghz


Ist eh nur ne Übergangslösung, nur ne Frage der Zeit bis die Wakü kommt.


----------



## chris1995 (3. Dezember 2011)

OK Stimmt 
Glück gehabt  den Passkey hab ich noch  natürlich auch eingegeben

Nachtrag:

Na dan ich find deinen Server einfach 

MfG Chris


----------



## acer86 (3. Dezember 2011)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Seh jetzt nur Maximumwerte, keine Minimum.
> 
> Hab mir online mal einen Dell T410 mit Dual Sockel konfiguriert. Da reicht ein Riegel Pro CPU



bei den Ram Preisen momentan kannste auch 2 Riegel pro cpu nehmen, meine 2x4gb Riegel Corsair XMS3 1600 haben nur 37 Euro gekostet


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Dezember 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Hab dem Server gestern Abend noch auf ziemlich unkonventionelle Art ein paar Dezibel geklaut:



Ingenöse Lösung 



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Nachtrag: Sehe gerade das ich meinen nächsten persönlichen Milestone erreicht habe: Teamplatz 10


 
Grats - Bro


----------



## Muschkote (3. Dezember 2011)

Hallöchen, 

der erste Stein ist mir vom Herzen gefallen, der Server* läuft * (und war kein Griff ins Ebay-Klo). 
Nicht über den "Wildwest-Aufbau" wundern, dass muss erstmal als Testplattform herhalten bis ich ein passendes Gehäuse hab. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da ich leider kein optisches SATA Gerät frei habe muss ich erstmal sehen ob ich vom USB-Stick ne vernünftige Linux-Installation hinbekomme. (Das geklonte BS vom Hauptrechner is nich so der Bringer)
Zur Not muss ich eins aus nem anderen Rechner ausbauen.

Der momentane Stromverbrauch sieht schonmal recht Spektakulär aus. 
Später mehr


----------



## mattinator (3. Dezember 2011)

Muschkote schrieb:


> Nicht über den "Wildwest-Aufbau" wundern, dass muss erstmal als Testplattform herhalten bis ich ein passendes Gehäuse hab.


 
Hatte gerade den Test bei PC-Max gelesen (Test: Antec P280 Gehäuse | PC-Max: Hardware News und Tests), wie wär's denn hiermit: Antec P280 schwarz (0761345-82000-4) | Geizhals.at Deutschland:


> Grafikkarten bis max. 330mm • CPU-Kühler bis max. 170mm Höhe • Mainboard: bis XL-ATX 10.3"x13.6"



Btw.: Ist hier die Server-Manie ausgebrochen ?


----------



## acer86 (3. Dezember 2011)

Muschkote schrieb:


> Hallöchen,
> 
> der erste Stein ist mir vom Herzen gefallen, der Server* läuft * (und war kein Griff ins Ebay-Klo).
> Nicht über den "Wildwest-Aufbau" wundern, dass muss erstmal als Testplattform herhalten bis ich ein passendes Gehäuse hab.
> ...


 
schöner aufbau muss man schon sagen

bin schon ganz gespannt auf die PPD und Stromverbrauchs werte deines Server´s 

das löst gleich bei mir wieder so ein "auch haben will" Reflex aus

@mattinator: ja, und ein grund dürfte wohl der baldige Wegfall der Bigwu´s sein, bzw für 8kern Rechner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Dezember 2011)

mattinator schrieb:


> Btw.: Ist hier die Server-Manie ausgebrochen ?


Wir als vorauschauendes Team sorgen nur für den Wegfall der 8-Kern-BigWUs vor.


----------



## chris1995 (3. Dezember 2011)

Funktionieren die Bigs dan noch mit dem i7 970? der hat ja theoretisch 12 Kerne? 

Beim Thema haben will:
ICH WILL AUCH EINEN  

MfG Chris


----------



## Amigafan (3. Dezember 2011)

Seufz . . .

Um hier mal einen Liedtext zu zittieren (ich glaub das Lied war von Roy Blech )

"Du bist nicht allein, wenn Du träumst heute abend . . . ! "

Auch ich habe bis vor kurzem bei äh? .bay   der Versteigerung eines Serverboards zugeschaut: 

*ATX Server Mainboard Asus Z8NA-D6, Dual Intel Xeon E5530, 12GB Kingston RAM . . . *

Das ging für knapp 420,- Mäuse  über den Tisch - ob die die vielen Mäuse von nem Mäusezüchter haben?
Ich muss mich wohl auch an der Mäuse-"Zucht" versuchen . . .


So long . . .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Dezember 2011)

chris1995 schrieb:


> Funktionieren die Bigs dan noch mit dem i7 970? der hat ja theoretisch 12 Kerne?


Nein, braucht minimum 16 Kerne.


----------



## chris1995 (3. Dezember 2011)

Hm  
Dan muss ich mich doch mal um nen Server kümmern 
Dazu brauch ich aber erst mal wieder ein paar Euro es sei den jemand verschenkt seinen Server aus Platzgründen oder so 

Danke an A.Meier-PS3

MfG Chris


----------



## acer86 (3. Dezember 2011)

chris1995 schrieb:


> Hm
> Dan muss ich mich doch mal um nen Server kümmern
> Dazu brauch ich aber erst mal wieder ein paar Euro es sei den jemand verschenkt seinen Server aus Platzgründen oder so
> 
> ...



kannst ja um geld zu sparen nur einen 6272er Cpu nehmen dan klappst auch wieder mit den Na......ähhh Bigwu´s


----------



## chris1995 (3. Dezember 2011)

Ja wäre ne Idee mal schaun was sich ergibt  frühestens nach Weihnachten   
Wenn nicht dan werden halt normale Wus gefaltet 

MfG Chris


----------



## nfsgame (3. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab gerade nicht so im Kopf wie groß die 1366er Sockel waren ... 

Welche Kühler würdet ihr für den Kollegen nehmen ?

http://static.computeruniverse.net/media/images/400/90331166483C7FB45E0148C8A6521991.jpg


----------



## acer86 (3. Dezember 2011)

chris1995 schrieb:


> Ja wäre ne Idee mal schaun was sich ergibt  frühestens nach Weihnachten
> Wenn nicht dan werden halt normale Wus gefaltet
> 
> MfG Chris


 

z.b. dieses MB Supermicro H8SGL-F

plus diesen Cpu AMD Opteron 6272 16x 2.10GHz So.G34 WOF - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software

etwas ram und fertig ist der Bigwu Falter


----------



## acer86 (3. Dezember 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ich hab gerade nicht so im Kopf wie groß die 1366er Sockel waren ...
> 
> Welche Kühler würdet ihr für den Kollegen nehmen ?
> 
> http://static.computeruniverse.net/media/images/400/90331166483C7FB45E0148C8A6521991.jpg


 

meist du wegen den Bohrungen? soll es luft oder wasser sein? wen du ein Luft kühler willst dan würde ich dir zu den kühler raten die *Muschkote* auf sein server board drauf hat, bei Wasser wär ein guter und günstiger kühler der alphacool yellowstone

ist bei dir jetzt auch das Server Fieber ausgebrochen, das wird ja langsam zur Epidemie hier


----------



## chris1995 (3. Dezember 2011)

Ja schon aber ich bin noch Schüler und fang erst am 01.09.2012 das arbeiten an 

nfsgame: Warst du auch auf Mainboardsuche das gleiche Board hab ich mir heute auch schon angeschaut  

MfG Chris


----------



## nfsgame (3. Dezember 2011)

@acer: Nee, ich meine wegen dem doch recht geringen Abstand zwischen den Sockeln .


----------



## acer86 (3. Dezember 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> @acer: Nee, ich meine wegen dem doch recht geringen Abstand zwischen den Sockeln .


 
ja könnte eng werden

etwas teuer aber der sollte sicher passen: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 1366 (Intel) » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet! Dark Rock Advanced CPU-Cooler

wen nicht dan den Alt gedienten Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 1366 (Intel) » Scythe » Scythe Mugen 3 PCGH Edition SCNJ-3000-SV hier sogar passend in der Pcgh Edition

oder 2X H50 oder H70 wakü


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Dezember 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> z.b. dieses MB Supermicro H8SGL-F
> 
> plus diesen Cpu AMD Opteron 6272 16x 2.10GHz So.G34 WOF - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software
> 
> etwas ram und fertig ist der Bigwu Falter


Das passt nicht zusammen > in der Produktebeschreibung des Mainboard steht, es passen nur Opterons der 6100-Serie mit maximal 12-Kernen.


----------



## acer86 (3. Dezember 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Das passt nicht zusammen > in der Produktebeschreibung des Mainboard steht, es passen nur Opterons der 6100-Serie mit maximal 12-Kernen.



Stimmt so leider nicht, auf der hersteller seite steht 16/12/8 kerne Super Micro Computer, Inc. - Aplus Products | Motherboards | H8SGL-F

die Produkt Beschreibung ist einfach zu alt bei ALTernate


----------



## nfsgame (3. Dezember 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> ja könnte eng werden
> 
> etwas teuer aber der sollte sicher passen: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 1366 (Intel) » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet! Dark Rock Advanced CPU-Cooler
> 
> ...


 
Hmm, die passen wirklich? Hatte ich mir schon angesehen gehabt aber direkt wieder verworfen... Wie sieht es denn mit dem Ninja 3 aus? Oder dem Prolimatech Armageddon (wird wohl knapp zum RAM hin und kommen sich wohl auch gegenseitig ins Gehege )?

Der letzte Dual-1366-Falter den ich zusammengeschraubt hab hat ne Wakü (der SR2-Falter von Cyrano68/Onimicha), das will ich mir aber nicht antun . Bei zwei H50/H70 wüsste ich nicht wohin mit den Radis . Bin gerade "leicht verwirrt" und stelle mich bestimmt so richtig dämlich an ...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Dezember 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> Stimmt so leider nicht, auf der hersteller seite steht 16/12/8 kerne Super Micro Computer, Inc. - Aplus Products | Motherboards | H8SGL-F
> 
> die Produkt Beschreibung ist einfach zu alt bei ALTernate


Hört sich so an als liese sich das Bord durch ein Bios-Update Bulldozer-tauglich machen. 


@acer86 und nfsgame: Übt schon mal mit dem Board, mein Server wird auch nicht ganz einfach auf Wakü umzurüsten > Keine "normale" Stromstecker bis auf zwei SATA-Stecker und selbst der Lüfter hat so einen seltsamen 5-Pin-Stecker.


----------



## acer86 (3. Dezember 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Hmm, die passen wirklich? Hatte ich mir schon angesehen gehabt aber direkt wieder verworfen... Wie sieht es denn mit dem Ninja 3 aus? Oder dem Prolimatech Armageddon (wird wohl knapp zum RAM hin und kommen sich wohl auch gegenseitig ins Gehege )?
> 
> Der letzte Dual-1366-Falter den ich zusammengeschraubt hab hat ne Wakü (der SR2-Falter von Cyrano68/Onimicha), das will ich mir aber nicht antun . Bei zwei H50/H70 wüsste ich nicht wohin mit den Radis . Bin gerade "leicht verwirrt" und stelle mich bestimmt so richtig dämlich an ...



will dir da auch nix Falsches andrehen, 100% sicher bin ich mir nicht ob sie passen, hab selber so ein MB noch nicht gehabt, aber rein von der breite müsste bei einer quer Montage der Be Quiet passen, 

es ist schon relativ viel platz dazwischen wie man auf den bild sieht ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting

was noch gehen könnte wären der boxed kühler von z.b. ein i7-970 die gibt es schon für ein paar euro bei ebay, bringen zwar nicht die beste Kühlleistung aber da du da ja nicht Oc´s sollten die locker reichen http://www.abload.de/img/sdc11989klein0fps.jpg


@A.Meier  ja wobei fragwürdig ist wie viel ein 16kern BD bringt wen 2von den gerade mal 135k PPD machen, dein 24kern sys macht ja schon 105k 


kannst ja einfach den Sata stecker abschneiden und dir von ein alten NT oder so ein Molex stecker anlöten ist nee sache von 5min und noch ein paar 4-3pin adapter dazwischen stecken für die lüfter usw.


----------



## nfsgame (3. Dezember 2011)

http://www.trygve.com/z8na-d6c.jpg


Das sollten Mugen 3 sein, oder ? Passt ja wie Angegossen ...


Edit: Sind Mugen 2.


----------



## acer86 (3. Dezember 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> http://www.trygve.com/z8na-d6c.jpg
> 
> 
> Das sollten Mugen 3 sein, oder ? Passt ja wie Angegossen ...


 
nicht ganz, das ist ein Mugen 2 (der aber in der letzten rev. auch sogar noch auf den 1155er sockel passt) die sind noch etwas größer aber haben eine gewaltig Kühlleistung, hab so einen vor 4 monaten verbaut bei ein Auftrags PC, zusammen mit ein z68 mb und 2500k der unter lasst und bei einer zimmer temp von 22C° nicht wärmer wurd als 32C° trotz das der lüfter nur mit 500U/min lief hier ein bild im Anhang von den MONSTER


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Dezember 2011)

Ich wollte eigentlich am Server eigentlich nichts abschneiden, Bohren oder sonst irgendwas verändern, sprich so umbauen das man jederzeit wieder zum Auslieferungszustand zurückkehren kann.

Naja, ich warte eh noch ab mit dem Umbau, mein "Kamin" erledigt sein Aufgabe eigentlich ganz passabel und die Lautstärke ist einigermassen erträglich.


----------



## acer86 (3. Dezember 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ich wollte eigentlich am Server eigentlich nichts abschneiden, Bohren oder sonst irgendwas verändern, sprich so umbauen das man jederzeit wieder zum Auslieferungszustand zurückkehren kann.
> 
> Naja, ich warte eh noch ab mit dem Umbau, mein "Kamin" erledigt sein Aufgabe eigentlich ganz passabel und die Lautstärke ist einigermassen erträglich.



dan kannst du nur noch sowas nehmen ist die schnellste Lösung http://www.sataraid.net/sata-power-adapter-molex.jpg

aber wen du mit der jetzigen lösung zufreiden bist würde ich es auch erst mal so lassen vielleicht kommts du im nächsten jahr günstig an ein Sandy bridge EP server mit 8/16 oder 10/20 kern cpu´s ran,


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Dezember 2011)

Damit kann ich arbeiten. 

Edit: Hat auch mein Hardware-Dealer im Program.


----------



## nfsgame (4. Dezember 2011)

Danke, dann werd ich mal schauen . Mein E8400 reißt ja schon lange nix mehr ...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Dezember 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> vielleicht kommts du im nächsten jahr günstig an ein Sandy bridge EP server mit 8/16 oder 10/20 kern cpu´s ran,


Glaub ich kaum das was interessantes nächstes Jahr schon günstig zu haben sein. 

Um ganz ehrlich zu sein, ich hoffe eigentlich darauf das ich irgendwann günstig zwei X5675 abstauben kann (Server unterstützt maximal 95W-Xeons).


----------



## acer86 (4. Dezember 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Danke, dann werd ich mal schauen . Mein E8400 reißt ja schon lange nix mehr ...



könnte dir auch mein alten Falt-server günstig anbieten, (wollte dir das eigentlich über PN schreiben aber kam ein Fehler)


----------



## nfsgame (4. Dezember 2011)

Versuch nochmal .


----------



## acer86 (4. Dezember 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Glaub ich kaum das was interessantes nächstes Jahr schon günstig zu haben sein.
> 
> Um ganz ehrlich zu sein, ich hoffe eigentlich darauf das ich irgendwann günstig zwei X5675 abstauben kann (Server unterstützt maximal 95W-Xeons).



weiß jetzt nicht genau aber wäre glaube ich günstiger du kaufst dir ein EVGA SR-2 MB dan kannst du deine jetzigen CPU´s Übertakten und sparst ein haufen kohle und für den verkauf des server Boards bekommst du sicher schon fast das SR-2


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Dezember 2011)

Ob das wirklich günstiger ist wage ich zu bezweifeln:
1. Das Bord ist kaum noch lieferbar und wen dann komplett überteuert > gutes Beispiel Conrad. 
2. Mir fehlt nicht nur das Board sondern bis auf die beiden Xeons fast der komplette PC > hab weder passendes Gehäuse, noch NT, noch RAM. 
3. Ich hab doch geschrieben "Günstig".


----------



## acer86 (4. Dezember 2011)

stimmt jetzt wo du es sagst die sind wirklich immer noch scheiß teuer

dachte auch eigentlich an ein Austausch gegen dein jetziges server board, sollte passen und 6 ram Riegel haste ja


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Dezember 2011)

Das Bord würde gar nicht in den Server passen:
1. Die redunante Stromversorgung hat gar keinen passenden Kabelbaum. 
2. Die Erweiterungskarten-Schlitze sind Oben bei meinem Server. 
3. Das jetzige Bora hat jede Menge Ausschnitte.

So, ich geh jetzt


----------



## acer86 (4. Dezember 2011)

ok lassen wir das

ich geh auch pennen gn8


----------



## Wolvie (4. Dezember 2011)

Ich brauch mal wieder etwas Hilfe. 
Da ja eine Faltaktion ansteht will ich 2 Systeme auf linux umstellen via VM. 
Als Anleitung dient mir : Das hier

Mein Problem:
Die VM kommt nicht ins Netz... weder auf dem einen noch auf dem anderen System.
Hab schon alle 3 Adapterarten (NAT, Host only, Bridged) probiert - kein Erfolg. 
Hab schon 2 verschiedene Images genutzt (1.02 und 1.60 bzw 1.61) - kein Erfolg.
Wenn ich ganz normal eine Win7-VM erstelle komme ich mit der Win-VM ins Netz... *ratlos*
Ich erstell grad nochmal ne VM, dann kann ich den Text auf dem Logfile posten.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (4. Dezember 2011)

So jenach dem wie der tag heute verläuft, wird morgen oder Anfang nächster Woche ein neues Board bestellt 

in diesem Sinne ein schönen zweiten Advent euch allen 
und an jene die arbeiten müssen - mich hats auch getroffen -_-


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Dezember 2011)

Mein Server hat sich wieder ne grösse WU geschnappt: P6903 TPF42:26 (~3Tage) 95'700PPD > ~282'000Punkte.


----------



## Schmidde (4. Dezember 2011)

Da wirken meine knapp 25k persönlicher Tages-höchst-Rekord von Gestern ja gerade zu lächerlich dagegen


----------



## nfsgame (4. Dezember 2011)

So, eins steht fest: Mein nächster Rechner hat mindestens 16 Kerne/Threads (je nach dem ob Doppel-1366 oder G34). Jetzt nur mal gucken wann es finanziell passt ...

Ich tendiere im Moment übrigens zum Doppel-1366 .


----------



## acer86 (4. Dezember 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> So, eins steht fest: Mein nächster Rechner hat mindestens 16 Kerne/Threads (je nach dem ob Doppel-1366 oder G34). Jetzt nur mal gucken wann es finanziell passt ...
> 
> Ich tendiere im Moment übrigens zum Doppel-1366 .



ist in Anbetracht der Leistung die bessere Wahl und du hast ja da auch was in Aussicht

@nichtraucher91 sehr gute wahl, das Board läuft super hatte heute zum testen mei 2600k bei 4,8Ghz laufen mit 1,35V Faltstabil temp´s blieben unter 60C°


----------



## chris1995 (4. Dezember 2011)

nichtraucher91: Des Zotac ist ein geniales Board läuft bei mir 1a 

nfsgame: Der Serverwahn ist entgültig ausgebrochen oder?

Mal schaun wans bei mir soweit ist, wäre dan nochmal ein pc(server) mehr im Zimmer 

Wäre aber schon geil so ein dual CPU Board mit 2 mal 16 Kernen  träum... 

MfG Chris


----------



## Amigafan (4. Dezember 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> z.b. dieses MB Supermicro H8SGL-F
> 
> plus diesen Cpu AMD Opteron 6272 16x 2.10GHz So.G34 WOF - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software
> 
> etwas ram und fertig ist der Bigwu Falter


 

Dazu eine Frage: 

Leider muss ich feststellen, dass der Opteron ohne Lüfter geliefert wird - wie sieht es denn mit einem Kühlkörper aus?
Oder - anders gefragt - was muss man zur Kühlung des Prozessors noch kaufen? 



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> So, ich geh jetzt


 
Wo bekommst Du z. B. diesen Smiley her?
So long . . .



Schmidde schrieb:


> Da wirken meine knapp 25k persönlicher Tages-höchst-Rekord von Gestern ja gerade zu lächerlich dagegen


 
Mir geht es da nicht anders . . . schluchz . . .


----------



## Henninges (4. Dezember 2011)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Leider muss ich feststellen, dass der Opteron ohne Lüfter geliefert wird - wie sieht es denn mit einem Kühlkörper aus? Oder - anders gefragt - was muss man zur Kühlung des Prozessors noch kaufen?



guckst du : Sockel G34 CPU Lüfter bei idealo.de

edit : @ amigafan : benutze den "bearbeiten" button...danke...an den mod weil es einige einfach nie lernen werden...


----------



## acer86 (4. Dezember 2011)

@Amigafan    das kommt drauf an was du haben willst, wakü oder lukü, in der es reicht auf jedenfall ein Standard Tower Kühler z.b. der 6272er 16kern cpu hat ein TDP von 115W das sollte jeder kühler schaffen, welcher genau da passt kan ich dir leider nicht sagen, aber wen man nach den Bilder geht sollten aktuelle Tower Kühler ala Noctua NH-U12P passen.

wen du dir nicht sicher bist und auf Nummer sicher gehen willst  dan einfach bei ebay nach Sockel G34 suchen da findest du Server Kühler die man mit wenig Aufwand mit ein leisen Lüfter versehen kan und fertig ist die lauge

Edit: da war schon wieder jemand schneller
*
*

*
*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Dezember 2011)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Wo bekommst Du z. B. diesen Smiley her?


> Bilder > Smiley als Suchbegriff und je nach dem noch einen zweiten Suchbegriff.


----------



## T0M@0 (4. Dezember 2011)

Wolvie schrieb:


> Ich brauch mal wieder etwas Hilfe.
> Da ja eine Faltaktion ansteht will ich 2 Systeme auf linux umstellen via VM.
> Als Anleitung dient mir : Das hier
> 
> ...


 
Du hast 2 Möglichkeiten:

1. NAT: Die VM hat extern die IP vom HOST-System.
2. Bridget: Du must in der VM eine IP von deinem Netz vergeben.

Du darfst auf keinen Fall an den VM-Netzwerk Adaptern am Host die IP's ändern... Da alles nur auf Standard lassen


----------



## freibier47906 (4. Dezember 2011)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Also ich würde es mal ausprobieren. (smp2  client, keine Big WUs)



Welche Flags setze ich da am besten?(Hoffentlich hab ich den Passkey noch irgendwo rumfliegen).


----------



## Wolvie (4. Dezember 2011)

@T0m@0: Der i7 läuft jetz unter der VM - das ist das Wichtigste. An was es lag -- keine Ahnung, alles nochmal frisch installiert und es ging. Das andere Sys macht mucken.. aber das is au schon über 1 Jahr am laufen.. mach ich nächste Woche einfach mal platt, dann hats zu gehen.


----------



## nfsgame (4. Dezember 2011)

@amigafan: Forenregen lesen und danach erst rumpflaumen. Um dich zu schützen hab ich den Post mal entfernt, bei wem anders würde es vmtl Punkte geben.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Dezember 2011)

@nfsgame: Könntest du bitte dein Postfach in den PN leeren > Ist voll und ich kann dir keine Nachricht schicken.


----------



## acer86 (4. Dezember 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @nfsgame: Könntest du bitte dein Postfach in den PN leeren > Ist voll und ich kann dir keine Nachricht schicken.


 
das selbe hier


----------



## Uwe64LE (4. Dezember 2011)

So langsam finde ich die Server-Manie auch ganz interessant.
Wäre es nicht besser, wenn dafür ein separater Thread eröffnet wird?
Irgendwie geht das Thema in der RuKa unter- hier ist es doch etwas "chaotisch" und unübersichtlich


----------



## nfsgame (4. Dezember 2011)

Wagh, ich hab doch gestern Abend erst aufgeräumt  . Moment .

@Uwe64LE: Ich eröffne gleich mal nen Thread und verschiebe die Posts die in letzter Zeit hier gemacht wurden (Mattinators Falter und die Kühlerdiskussion und so) darein .


----------



## T0M@0 (4. Dezember 2011)

freibier47906 schrieb:


> Welche Flags setze ich da am besten?(Hoffentlich hab ich den Passkey noch irgendwo rumfliegen).


 
das übliche würde ich nehmen:  -smp -local -forceasm -advmethods

(forceasm brauch man bei Intel eigentlich nicht... Stört aber auch nicht)


----------



## nfsgame (4. Dezember 2011)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...70335/190185-sammelthread-der-serverwahn.html

Alles Serverbezogenes bitte da rein ab sofort .


----------



## Thosch (4. Dezember 2011)

Schmidde schrieb:


> Da wirken meine knapp 25k persönlicher Tages-höchst-Rekord von Gestern ja gerade zu lächerlich dagegen



Na ich wäre schon mal froh in diese "Regionen" aufzusteigen ... Was könnte man denn noch mit so nem Server anfangen wenn man sich sowas zulegt ? Man muss ja die entstehenden Kosten beim "Finanzminister" erklärenderweise verbuchen können ...


----------



## nichtraucher91 (4. Dezember 2011)

freibier47906 schrieb:


> Ha...Doppelpost entdeckt  .


 
 ↑ Sinnloser Post

@acer 86 und chris1995
Auf Grund eure Berichte und Empfehlungen hab ich das Board gewählt.^^

So der Tag ist "gut" verlaufen. sobald paypal das Geld auf mein Konto überwiesen hat, werde ich das Zotac dann bestellen, gleich mit dem Lian Li 

Edit:
wer war eig noch mal der andere Verrückte mit einem Q11, 2600K und einer H50 drin? ich hab nämlich eine Idee wie ich den radi ohne hässliches Bohrloch im Case verbauen kann.


----------



## nfsgame (4. Dezember 2011)

So, SLI deaktiviert -> Beide GPUs falten fehlerfrei und Windows ist wieder flüssig zu bedienen . Manchmal hält man sich echt an Kleinigkeiten auf .


----------



## acer86 (4. Dezember 2011)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> ↑ Sinnloser Post
> 
> @acer 86 und chris1995
> Auf Grund eure Berichte und Empfehlungen hab ich das Board gewählt.^^
> ...


 
Schmicki war`s *petz*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...hrungsbericht-miniitx-faltserver-goliath.html


----------



## Schmicki (4. Dezember 2011)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> wer war eig noch mal der andere Verrückte mit einem Q11, 2600K und einer H50 drin? ich hab nämlich eine Idee wie ich den radi ohne hässliches Bohrloch im Case verbauen kann.



Waag, meinste mich? Mein Goliath besteht aus dem Lian Li Q11B, 2600k und einer H60! 

Edit: Mist, acer86 war schneller!


----------



## nfsgame (4. Dezember 2011)

Houston, we've a big problem ...



Spoiler



Nein, ich meine nicht Vista ...


----------



## acer86 (4. Dezember 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Houston, we've a big problem ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
na da hat deine 9800X2 sich aber ein großen Fisch geangelt 

und wen ich die GPU temp´s sehe da wird einen ja schwindelig, na ja Hauptsache sie laufen ohne Fehler durch


----------



## nfsgame (4. Dezember 2011)

Die Temperaturen haben sich jetzt bei 91°C eingependelt, da ich die Nacht Durchzug mache, wird die aber wieder runtergehen .

Schwindelig wird einem höchstens von den 100% die bei der Lüftergeschwindigkeit steht .


----------



## acer86 (4. Dezember 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Die Temperaturen haben sich jetzt bei 91°C eingependelt, da ich die Nacht Durchzug mache, wird die aber wieder runtergehen .
> 
> Schwindelig wird einem höchstens von den 100% die bei der Lüftergeschwindigkeit steht .


 
erst ab 100% macht doch Falten erst richtig Spaß, na ja Spaß bei Seite, bringt auf jedenfall viele punkte, wo liegen da die TPF und PPD werte?

brauch da mit der GTX560 Ti schon 7:30h für so eine Monster Wu, leider hängt das System dan sehr und man kan kaum noch was machen daher vermeide ich die lieber


----------



## nfsgame (4. Dezember 2011)

TPF knapp 14 Minuten, 5630PPD pro GPU .

Hauptsache ich kann noch Radio via DVB-S hören, das klappt wunderbar  . Den Rest mach ich eh am Lappi.


----------



## Wolvie (4. Dezember 2011)

Wenn wir gerade bei FAHMon sind...
Mein 2600k unter Linux hat sich P.7140 gezogen, PPD: ~17.000, TPF: 3:00 dafür solls ~3600 Punkte geben.
Mit dem Bonus Calc ausgerechnet (TPF: 3min) sollten das 22,1k PPD sein, bei ~4600 Punkten. 

Edit:Hab grad die Benchmarkübersicht gefunden. Die Minimale Frame-Dauer gefällt mir. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (4. Dezember 2011)

Wolvie schrieb:


> Edit:Hab grad die Benchmarkübersicht gefunden. Die Minimale Frame-Dauer gefällt mir.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hm - dann müsste der Prozessor - bei etwa 2 Sek/Frame - mit ca. 400GHz getaktet sein   

Den will ich auch haben


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Dezember 2011)

@Wolvie: Die minimale Frame-Dauer kannst du getrost wieder vergessen besondes dein Spezialfall > die wird nur einmal erreicht und ist nicht selten Himmelweit von der durchschnittlichen Frame-Dauer entfernt. 


Bin ich eigendlich der einzige der seit ein paar Tagen Probleme mit dem Forum hat? 
Seiten werden langsam bis gar nicht geladen und das Problem hab ich auf allen Rechnern.


----------



## acer86 (4. Dezember 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Bin ich eigendlich der einzige der seit ein paar Tagen Probleme mit dem Forum hat?
> Seiten werden langsam bis gar nicht geladen und das Problem hab ich auf allen Rechnern.



nein bist nicht allein bei mir ist heute auch der Wurm drin, sehr lange Aufbauzeiten oder man kommt gar nicht ins forum oder zu Pcgh allgemein


----------



## Wolvie (4. Dezember 2011)

Klar das die "2sek TPF" nicht stimmen.. aber schmunzeln muss man schon wenn man das sieht.
Und nein, du bist nicht allein. 
Seit heute habe ich auf massive Probleme auf pcgh.de zu kommen. Ich erhalte hier nur eine weise Seite... Forum läd auch sehr lang. 

@Amigafan: Richtig, 400Ghz und dann noch undervoltet


----------



## Amigafan (4. Dezember 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Bin ich eigendlich der einzige der seit ein paar Tagen Probleme mit dem Forum hat?
> Seiten werden langsam bis gar nicht geladen und das Problem hab ich auf allen Rechnern.



Nein, ich kann Dich beruhigen: auch ich hatte  - zumindest heute -  massiv Probleme. Teilweise war der Server minutenlang nicht zu erreichen, von ebensolangen "Ladeorgien" ganz zu schweigen.  

EDIT:


Wolvie schrieb:


> @Amigafan: Richtig, 400Ghz und dann noch undervoltet


 
Cooler Prozi - wer ist der Hersteller? Dreamtel?


----------



## T0M@0 (4. Dezember 2011)

acer86 schrieb:
			
		

> nein bist nicht allein bei mir ist heute auch der Wurm drin, sehr lange Aufbauzeiten oder man kommt gar nicht ins forum oder zu Pcgh allgemein



Pcgh hat auf fb geschrieben, dass es einen ddos gibt


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Dezember 2011)

Und was soll diese Atacke bringen? Das die Forum-User weniger den PC benutzen und so CO2 sparen?


----------



## nfsgame (4. Dezember 2011)

Es wird vermutet, dass es um den PCGH-Adventskalender geht... Da will wohl einer seine Chancen erhöhen .


----------



## Muschkote (5. Dezember 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Mein Server hat sich wieder ne grösse WU geschnappt: P6903 TPF42:26 (~3Tage) 95'700PPD > ~282'000Punkte.


 
Moins,

hab gestern Abend Linux auf den Server bekommen und den SMP zum laufen gebracht. Er hat sich auch eine P6903 gezogen und die TPF liegt ziemlich genau bei Deiner, leicht schwankend etwa 42:30.


----------



## Thosch (5. Dezember 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> erst ab 100% macht doch Falten erst richtig Spaß...


*signed*



acer86 schrieb:


> brauch da mit der GTX560 Ti schon 7:30h für so eine Monster Wu, leider hängt das System dan sehr und man kan kaum noch was machen...


Also bei mir liegt die TPF bei um die 05:15min und arbeiten kann ich damit normal. Nur beim Online-Zocken hängts manchmal ganz schön.


----------



## acer86 (5. Dezember 2011)

Thosch schrieb:


> *signed*
> 
> 
> Also bei mir liegt die TPF bei um die 05:15min und arbeiten kann ich damit normal. Nur beim Online-Zocken hängts manchmal ganz schön.



7:30 h (Stunden) meinte damit die gesamte Wu Laufzeit,


----------



## nichtraucher91 (5. Dezember 2011)

TO-DO-List:
bla bla blubb [in process]
Zotac Z68 ITX und Lian Li Q11b bestellen [done]

das Case sollte sogar heute noch aufschlagen und das Brettchen morgen. allerdings werd ich mir den Spaß gönnen und die SpaWa's mit RAM-Kühlern bestücken


----------



## acer86 (5. Dezember 2011)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> TO-DO-List:
> bla bla blubb [in process]
> Zotac Z68 ITX und Lian Li Q11b bestellen [done]
> 
> das Case sollte sogar heute noch aufschlagen und das Brettchen morgen. allerdings werd ich mir den Spaß gönnen und die SpaWa's mit RAM-Kühlern bestücken



du meinst hoffentlich beim alten ITX Board oder? beim neuen wäre das sinnlos


----------



## nichtraucher91 (5. Dezember 2011)

klärchen^^
Ich hab die Kühler bestellt, nach dem du meintest, dass die SpaWa's zu heiß sein könten


----------



## Knutowskie (5. Dezember 2011)

case aufmachen, ventilator direkt davor stellen, volle möhre und dann gucken. da wird garantiert nix mehr zu heiß

ich hab so ne kleine windmaschine von aldi für 10€. da kann man auch mal eben fix nen passivaufbau testen und das ding davorstellen. da friert der rechner trotzdem...


----------



## nichtraucher91 (5. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab das selbe Case wie Schmicki... da ist nichtviel mit einfach dicken DELTA ransetzen


----------



## Knutowskie (5. Dezember 2011)

ne ich mein da son richtigen ventilator. die machen richtig viel wind und sind meist auch leise... für nen Testaufbau sehr geeignet, eh man die ganzen lüfter anstöbselt undso...


----------



## Abductee (5. Dezember 2011)

würds eigentlich sinn machen mehrere atoms falten zu lassen?
die nettops bekommt man gebraucht ja fast nachgeschmissen.
wenn man so ~10 stück davon arbeiten lässt? 
oder ist die gefahr dort sehr groß das die wu`s ablaufen bevor sie fertig sind?


----------



## acer86 (5. Dezember 2011)

Abductee schrieb:


> würds eigentlich sinn machen mehrere atoms falten zu lassen?
> die nettops bekommt man gebraucht ja fast nachgeschmissen.
> wenn man so ~10 stück davon arbeiten lässt?
> oder ist die gefahr dort sehr groß das die wu`s ablaufen bevor sie fertig sind?



wen du 10 Stück falten lässt hast du um die 1000-1500PPD und ein Stromverbrauch von 150W

SMP mit ein Atom CPU ist schwierig wen nur mit den Dual core Atom´s 2/4


----------



## Knutowskie (5. Dezember 2011)

und dann stellt sich ja immernoch die Frage nach der Kühlung... Ich glaube du kommst mit dem PPD/Watt Verhältnis auch nicht wirklich hin...

wenn die werte Stimmen (1500 PPD / 150 W) macht es mehr Sinn sich nen kleinen Server hinzustellen mit (100k PPD / 290 W).

Du kannst dir aber so ein kleines Gerät holen und deine jetzigen Falter entlasten, wenn du mit dem kleinen "sürfst" und arbeitest.


----------



## Abductee (5. Dezember 2011)

ich meine auch die dual core +HT variante.
aber mehr als 5000 wird sich wohl nicht ausgehen, da schaun die gemeinsamen ~150W schon wieder ganz schön hoch aus.

wieviel würde denn ein alter  Intel Xeon 2.7 GHz (512 kB L2 und 2 MB L3 Cache) Gallatin so einbringen?


----------



## acer86 (5. Dezember 2011)

Abductee schrieb:


> ich meine auch die dual core +HT variante.
> aber mehr als 5000 wird sich wohl nicht ausgehen, da schaun die gemeinsamen ~150W schon wieder ganz schön hoch aus.



mal zur Veranschaulichung, hab hier ein Netbook mit Atom N270 1/2core braucht bei F@H 18Watt und bringt 150PPD ein neuerer Dual core bringt in etwa 350-420PPD bei 25-30W lohnt sich absolut nicht, nicht mal wen du ein Intel Su 2300 nimmst 

hier die werte zu ein Atom 330 dual core : Folding@Home Stats und PPD vergleich

hier die zu den Su 2300: Folding@Home Stats und PPD vergleich

Edit: der Xeon vielleicht 1000-1400PPD bei bestimmt 100W


----------



## nfsgame (5. Dezember 2011)

So, bevor ich mich jetzt weiter schwarzärgere... War Linux zwingende Voraussetzung für die Big-Bigadvs ? Ich versuche mit dem SR2-Falter von Cyrano68 seit Tagen nen P6903/P6904 zu bekommen: Ohne Erfolg ... Nichtmal ne normale Big verirrt sich dahin .


----------



## acer86 (5. Dezember 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> So, bevor ich mich jetzt weiter schwarzärgere... War Linux zwingende Voraussetzung für die Big-Bigadvs ? Ich versuche mit dem SR2-Falter von Cyrano68 seit Tagen nen P6903/P6904 zu bekommen: Ohne Erfolg ... Nichtmal ne normale Big verirrt sich dahin .


 
Ich sag mal ganz Vorsichtig ja


hier für alle 2600k Besitzer BIG Wu´s auch nach Januar 2012 : [Ubuntu] Setting up big-bigadv (P6903) for dedicated 2600k


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (5. Dezember 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> So, bevor ich mich jetzt weiter schwarzärgere... War Linux zwingende Voraussetzung für die Big-Bigadvs ? Ich versuche mit dem SR2-Falter von Cyrano68 seit Tagen nen P6903/P6904 zu bekommen: Ohne Erfolg ... Nichtmal ne normale Big verirrt sich dahin .


Ja , soweit ich weiß schon !
Wieviel RAM hat der Rechner? Flags passen ?


----------



## nfsgame (5. Dezember 2011)

Den Thread wollte ich auch erst noch verlinken ... Ist davon eine deutsche Version gewüscht ?

PS: VMWare hat noch keine 16-Kernunterstützung, oder? ...


@Mastermaisi777: Da stecken 12GB RAM drinn, Flags sind -smp 16, bigadv und verbosity 9


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (5. Dezember 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Den Thread wollte ich auch erst noch verlinken ... Ist davon eine deutsche Version gewüscht ?
> 
> PS: VMWare hat noch keine 16-Kernunterstützung, oder? ...
> 
> ...


Ok das müsste passen.


----------



## acer86 (5. Dezember 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Den Thread wollte ich auch erst noch verlinken ... Ist davon eine deutsche Version gewüscht ?
> 
> PS: VMWare hat noch keine 16-Kernunterstützung, oder? ...




Wen du sie hast gerne, aber würde mal sagen der 2600k ist Trotzdem nicht schnell genug um da ein Halbwegs Vernünftiges ergebiss zu bekommen, vielleicht mit 4,8Ghz und mehr aber das ist ja schon jenseits von gut und Böse


----------



## nichtraucher91 (5. Dezember 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Den Thread wollte ich auch erst noch verlinken ... Ist davon eine deutsche Version gewüscht ?



wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, ist das ganze Linux-Only, richtig? dann ist es nichts für mich. ich muss mit meinem Falter auch PS und diverse CAD Progs bedienen können


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Dezember 2011)

Linux von USB-Stick aus, allerding günstigen USB-Stick verwenden da diese es nicht allzulange halten > Schmicki hat diese Erfahrung schon gemacht.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (5. Dezember 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:
			
		

> Linux von USB-Stick aus, allerding günstigen USB-Stick verwenden da diese es nicht allzulange halten > Schmicki hat diese Erfahrung schon gemacht.



Ne ich wurde FAH neben PS und CAD weiterlaufen lassen wollen, da ich täglich einige Stunden daran hänge. Da wäre der ppd Ausstoß via SMP unter Win höher als wenn ich zwischen Win (Ps, CAD) und Linux (bigs) wechseln wurde - denke ich zumindest.


----------



## mattinator (5. Dezember 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> PS: VMWare hat noch keine 16-Kernunterstützung, oder? ...


 
Im Player 4.0 (aktuell 4.0.1) sind wohl offiziell die 8 Cores per Guest wieder zurück (http://www.vmware.com/pdf/vmware_player40.pdf S. 90).



> Configuring Eight-Way Virtual Symmetric Multiprocessing ...


 Mehr Kerne wird's wohl nur in den kommerziellen Varianten geben.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (5. Dezember 2011)

Kommen wir zur Rubrik Fail des Abends.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


man beachte den RAM-Kühler und den platz für selbigen auf den SpaWa's. 
zum Glück kommt das Zotac morgen mit dem Express-Service. Das Case liegt übrigens noch komplett verpackt hinter mir. Evening-Express sag ich nur


----------



## acer86 (5. Dezember 2011)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Kommen wir zur Rubrik Fail des Abends.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



kannst sie ja halbieren, dan sollten sie passen bei ITX ist halt alles etwas kleiner


----------



## nichtraucher91 (5. Dezember 2011)

der Aufwand ist mir zu groß!
Ich will in 15min meine tägliche Augenpflege betreiben und morgen kommt das neue Board an. ^^


----------



## Wolvie (5. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Linux-Sch**ß !!
Jedes mal wenn eine WU fertig und hochgeladen ist, wird keine neue WU gezogen...


----------



## Knutowskie (5. Dezember 2011)

smp oder gpu? welches linux genau? ich muss sagen, SMP unter ubuntu ist exakt das gleiche wie unter win. nur ist die console halt anders zu bedienen, aber im prinzip isses easy.


----------



## Wolvie (6. Dezember 2011)

SMP, 1.6.1 Image mit VMware Player 3


----------



## T0M@0 (6. Dezember 2011)

also ich hab debian und das läuft ohne probleme seit 3 monaten...


----------



## Knutowskie (6. Dezember 2011)

hm... das ist lange her wo ich das gemacht habe... also VM undso... nen natives ubuntu auf die VM is wohl nich?


----------



## T0M@0 (6. Dezember 2011)

ubuntu geht natürlich auch


----------



## Wolvie (6. Dezember 2011)

Das Problem zwischen mir und Linux ist: Linux weiß nur soviel, wie der, der vorm Bildschirm sitzt... un der, der da sitzt kriegts trotz zahlreichen Anleitungen nicht gebacken.


----------



## Knutowskie (6. Dezember 2011)

hm... dann nimm erstmal den windows smp und beschäftige dich in ruhe mit linux auf der VM. derweile kann der winSMP Punkte machen und wenn der andere ordentlich läuft kannst du ja umschalten. Das Problem bei der f@h-image version ist, zumindest lt. meines letzten wissensstandes, dass es keine Fernwartung gibt o.ä. ...

müsste man ssh installieren und dann per IP Adresse verbinden. Die ändert sich bei DSL ja andauernd..


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (6. Dezember 2011)

ja selbst der v7 client in smp bietet teilweise super performance. mein 4,4ghz 2600k reißt da auf 600punkte WUs 36kppd, was schneller ist als linux normal smp(max 33kppd). leider gibts es auch aussreißer mit 15kppd aber einer muss ja den v7 client mal testen wenn alle anderen nur auf punkte aussind  ^^.

mfg


----------



## acer86 (6. Dezember 2011)

xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> ja selbst der v7 client in smp bietet teilweise super performance. mein 4,4ghz 2600k reißt da auf 600punkte WUs 36kppd, was schneller ist als linux normal smp(max 33kppd). leider gibts es auch aussreißer mit 15kppd aber einer muss ja den v7 client mal testen wenn alle anderen nur auf punkte aussind  ^^.
> 
> mfg


 
es gibt sogar noch schnellere Wu´s beim V7


----------



## RG Now66 (6. Dezember 2011)

Hi @ all,

Hoffe jemand kann mir helfen, denn bei mir ist der PC ohne vorwarnung ausgefallen...

hab ihn auskühlen lassen, es roch nicht verbrant, die Sapnnung am NT war sehr gering (=0,25V bei 12V???)

Wenn ich die Power-Taste drücke = passiert nichts, es kommt kein Bios fenster und so weiter...
(deshalb glaub ich dass es das Netzteil sein könnte...)

Hatt sonst noch einer Erfahrungen mit sowas gemacht?


----------



## mattinator (6. Dezember 2011)

RG Now66 schrieb:


> Hatt sonst noch einer Erfahrungen mit sowas gemacht?


 
CMOS-Reset. Wenn das nichts bringt, danach erstmal alles raus und dann Stück für Stück wieder rein und Testen. Dazwischen natürlich aus- und einschalten.


----------



## Amigafan (6. Dezember 2011)

RG Now66 schrieb:


> Hi @ all,
> 
> Hoffe jemand kann mir helfen, denn bei mir ist der PC ohne vorwarnung ausgefallen...
> 
> ...



Mein Tipp:  starte das Netzteil allein - ohne Mobo - und messe dann mal die Ausgangsspannungen.

Dazu musst Du am 24-Pol Mobo-Anschluß das   grüne    Kabel mit Masse verbinden.


----------



## nfsgame (6. Dezember 2011)

Hmm, bei EOC ist irgendwas kaputt ... Beim letzten Update keine Punkte . Naja, wird bestimmt gleich nachgeliefert.


----------



## mattinator (6. Dezember 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Naja, wird bestimmt gleich nachgeliefert.


 
Na ja, gleich ist schon seit sechs Stunden vorbei.


----------



## Manicmanuel (6. Dezember 2011)

Ist stanford down? Oder komme nur ich auf keine derer stats-seiten?


----------



## Amigafan (6. Dezember 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Hmm, bei EOC ist irgendwas kaputt ... Beim letzten Update keine Punkte . Naja, wird bestimmt gleich nachgeliefert.





Manicmanuel schrieb:


> Ist stanford down? Oder komme nur ich auf keine derer stats-seiten?



Es scheint ein Problem von Stanford zu sein - keine Seite lässt sich öffnen. Ich erhalte als Fehlermeldung: Netzwerk-Zeitüberschreitung . . .


----------



## Manicmanuel (6. Dezember 2011)

Ich ebenfalls, hoffentlich werden die punkte und ergebnisse dennoch übertragen.


----------



## RG Now66 (6. Dezember 2011)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Mein Tipp:  starte das Netzteil allein - ohne Mobo - und messe dann mal die Ausgangsspannungen.
> 
> Dazu musst Du am 24-Pol Mobo-Anschluß das   grüne    Kabel mit Masse verbinden.


 
Es passiert nichts. 
Ich werd morgen mal mit nem 2ten NT versuchen dem PC wieder leben einzuhauchen.

MfG RG


----------



## Amigafan (6. Dezember 2011)

Dann drück ich Dir dafür die Daumen, das "nur" das Netzteil sein "Leben" ausgehaucht hat . . .


----------



## Schmicki (6. Dezember 2011)

Jau, Stanford hat mal wieder Netzwerkprobleme:



> We have a network issue at Stanford in one of our data centers.  We are working on it now.



Quelle


----------



## Amigafan (6. Dezember 2011)

Schmicki schrieb:


> Jau, Stanford hat mal wieder Netzwerkprobleme:
> 
> Quelle



Stanford ist wieder on, aber noch mit Update beschäftigt . . .


----------



## nichtraucher91 (6. Dezember 2011)

Herztransplantation Erfolgreich abgeschlossen, 
Patient lebt,
Umzug in vorgesehene Behausung nicht abgeschlossen, da alle weiter anfallenden Arbeitsschritte unter akuter Lärmbelästigung geführt werden...
Neuigkeiten morgen direkt von der Front oder in den Stats


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Dezember 2011)

Ich hoffe mal das alle Probleme bis morgen behoben sind, hab keine Lust die momentan gefaltene P6903 mit erwarteten 280'000Punkte in den Sand zu setzten. 


@RG Now66: Viel Erfolg bei der Reparatur.


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Dezember 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal das alle Probleme bis morgen behoben sind, hab keine Lust die momentan gefaltene P6903 mit erwarteten 280'000Punkte in den Sand zu setzten.



Ich hoffe mit dir - momentan kommt nur der aktuelle Update
Die beiden fehlenden bleiben fehlend


----------



## Manicmanuel (6. Dezember 2011)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU/rageface/einseinself1111

!


----------



## mihapiha (6. Dezember 2011)

Hallo alle zusammen. Es geht im Rhythmus weiter: 180 bis 190k lasse ich auch diesen Monat hier  Bin schon eifrig am Falten für dieses Team!

Zu den noch ausstehenden Informationen zu meiner Faltfarm: (Signatur #2)

Die zwei Opteron 6128 (8 Kerne @ 2GHz) wurden durch zwei Opteron 6272 (16 Kerne @ 2.1GHz) ersetzt. Schwierigkeiten? Absolut keine! Ich war höchst erstaunt, dass mich der Wechsel nur 10 - 15 Minuten Aufwand gekostet hat. Neues BIOS und alles läuft wunderbar. Ich habe leider noch keine P6904 WU erhalten, dafür aber ein paar P6903 WUs mit 22 706 Basepoints. Die WU wird in Rund 2.35 Tagen fertig gefaltet (TPF circa 34 Minuten) und brachte jetzt zwei mal rund 315 - 320k Punkte. Das führt zu einem PPD-Durchschnitt von circa 135k Punkten.

Die P6901 WU wird innerhalb eines Tages abgeschlossen, da nur etwas unter 14 Minuten für das Falten eines Frames benötigt werden. Etwas über 91k gibt es dann für die WU und rund 94k PPD durchschnittlich. 

Meine PPD schwanken also zwischen 90 und 140k PPD. Also wären rund 115k PPD durchschnittlich recht fair. 

Der Core i7 980X @ 4.4 GHz kommt da nicht mal ansatzweise heran, der aber zuvor den zwei Opteron 6128 haushoch (circa 20k PPD) überlegen war. 

P.S.: Gibt (bzw. gab) es ein loch von circa 6 Stunden wo keine WUs hoch geladen wurden? Wenn das so ist, kann es sein das 320k Punkte für mich verloren sind...


----------



## Schmidde (6. Dezember 2011)

Diese dämlichen 7610 & 7611er WU´s 
Können die Stanford nicht langsam mal ausgehen? Da hat mein X6 immer so lang drauf zu kauen und schafft nur mit ach und krach 10k PPD.

Hatte erst ein paar schöne neue 10xxxer WU´s mit 20k PPD wie man auch an meiner History sehen kann 
Davon hätte ich gerne noch ein paar Stanford...und das nicht erst zu Weihnachten


----------



## Abductee (7. Dezember 2011)

hat jemand infos wieviel punkte ein alter opteron dual core 2,6ghz so schafft?
ich find weder bei google noch in der datenbank was ähnliches.
(italy, 90nm, 2x1mb)


----------



## Thosch (7. Dezember 2011)

Abductee schrieb:


> ...


 
Moin und gn8.
Ich danke dir für deine PN, aber mir schwebt dann doch ein "16+ -Kerner" vor. Mal sehen. So in etwa wie mihapiha´s 6272er würde es schon mal reißen ... 
Schau´mer mal ...  UND bezahlbar muss es sein ...


----------



## Muschkote (7. Dezember 2011)

@Abductee

Ich denke da kann man getrost jeden x-beliebigen AMD 2 Kerner als Vergleich nehmen.

Aber wozu mit solch altersschwacher Hardware falten? Da kommt doch nix bei rum. (außer Stromkosten)


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Dezember 2011)

Abductee schrieb:


> hat jemand infos wieviel punkte ein alter opteron dual core 2,6ghz (italy, 90nm, 2x1mb) so schafft?



und



Muschkote schrieb:


> Aber wozu mit solch altersschwacher Hardware falten? Da kommt doch nix bei rum. (außer Stromkosten)



Tja, leider ist diese Anwort korrekt; dank neuer Hardware sind wir natürlich auch verwöhnt


----------



## mihapiha (7. Dezember 2011)

Thosch schrieb:


> Moin und gn8.
> Ich danke dir für deine PN, aber mir schwebt dann doch ein "16+ -Kerner" vor. Mal sehen. So in etwa wie mihapiha´s 6272er würde es schon mal reißen ...
> Schau´mer mal ...  UND bezahlbar muss es sein ...


 
Ja, die Opterons sind schon sehr sehr schnell. Das ist doch wirklich ganz genial, wenn man mit 1000 € mit CPUs auf 115k PPD durchschnittlich kommen kann. Einfach der Wahnsinn. Aber man bedenke, dass die die anderen Hardwareteile (sofern man sie noch nicht hat) auch ähnlich viel wenn nicht etwas mehr kosten. Ich weiß ich habe insgesamt in meine Faltfarm circa 2500 € gesteckt. Ist ja nicht so wenig! 
Alternativ wäre es eventuell besser gewesen (oder ist es vielleicht immer noch) gleich einen Fertigserver mit quad-Sockets und Linux zu kaufen. Die gibt es schon ab 4100 € (AMD Opteron Linux und Windows Server 16 Core CPUs Sockel G34). Man bedenke, dass die 64 Kerne dann zu über 300k PPD durchschnittlich führen würden. Und dann zahlt sich die Investition doch auch. Immerhin bezweifle ich dass es viele bessere Alternativen gibt, die mehr Punkte pro Euro und samt Stromrechnung anbieten.


----------



## Wolvie (7. Dezember 2011)

Mhmm.... 3*2,8Ghz für 60€? + die Chanche noch weitere Kerne freischalten zu können ...
Sollte man schwach werden? Immer diese Entscheidungen....


----------



## nichtraucher91 (7. Dezember 2011)

Ich möchte anmerken, dass das Unmögliche möglich ist!
Alles im Q11 ohne ein Loch zu bohren. hat mich nur 4h meines Lebens gekostet


----------



## Special_Flo (7. Dezember 2011)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Ich möchte anmerken, dass das Unmögliche möglich ist!
> Alles im Q11 ohne ein Loch zu bohren. hat mich nur 4h meines Lebens gekostet


 

Und wo sind die Bilder ?


----------



## Thosch (7. Dezember 2011)

mihapiha schrieb:


> ...Ich weiß ich habe insgesamt in meine Faltfarm circa 2500 € gesteckt. Ist ja nicht so wenig!
> Alternativ wäre es eventuell besser gewesen (oder ist es vielleicht immer noch) gleich einen Fertigserver mit quad-Sockets und Linux zu kaufen. Die gibt es schon ab 4100 € (AMD Opteron Linux und Windows Server 16 Core CPUs Sockel G34). Man bedenke, dass die 64 Kerne dann zu über 300k PPD durchschnittlich führen würden...


 Also bei 2k wirds dann doch bei mir eng, und über 4k€ sind dann doch zu viel des Guten auch wenn der sinnvoller erscheinen würde. Wenn ich im Lotto gewonnen habe dann wird es sicher nen 64-Core werden.  
... ich arbeite daran ...   

Derweilen könnte *aufrüstbares* Gebrauchtes sicher in der Lernphase behilflich sein mich in Linux einzuarbeiten. Auch daran arbeite ich ...


----------



## Muschkote (7. Dezember 2011)

Jippie 

mein Server hat seine *1. Große *erfolgreich abgeliefert.


----------



## RG Now66 (7. Dezember 2011)

Gratz


----------



## nfsgame (7. Dezember 2011)

Gz...


Und bei mir ist gerade nen P7621 bei 89% flöten gegangen (UNSTABLE_MACHINE obwohl ansonsten superstabil...)...


----------



## acer86 (7. Dezember 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Gz...
> 
> 
> Und bei mir ist gerade nen P7621 bei 89% flöten gegangen (UNSTABLE_MACHINE obwohl ansonsten superstabil...)...



 mein Beileid, ist immer Ärgerlich wen sowas kurz vorm Abschluss passiert


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (7. Dezember 2011)

Wenn der Server nicht ausfällt oder sonstwas passiert könnte das heute ein neuer Tages Rekord für PCGH werden , dank der 2 BigBig WUs


----------



## Thosch (7. Dezember 2011)

Eigdl. hüpfen wir in ca 6Tagen (oder früher) wieder ein Plätzchen vor ...


----------



## tomas2 (7. Dezember 2011)

Ich weiss ja nicht...
Mein SMP-Client zieht nun schon die 4. 7611er in Folge. Voll der PPD-Killer. 
Was ist nur los?


----------



## Schmidde (7. Dezember 2011)

Bekomme die auch ständig :/ 7610er und 7611er...


----------



## acer86 (7. Dezember 2011)

Schmidde schrieb:


> Bekomme die auch ständig :/ 7610er und 7611er...


 
das selbe hier ständig die sch.... 7610er die laufen extrem langsam


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Dezember 2011)

Schmidde schrieb:


> Bekomme die auch ständig :/ 7610er und 7611er...


Ich schreibe besser nichts dazu, sonst bekomme ich noch welche.


----------



## Amigafan (7. Dezember 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ich schreibe besser nichts dazu, sonst bekomme ich noch welche.



...


----------



## Knutowskie (8. Dezember 2011)

So, mein FoldServer @870S+550Ti ist mal ne Runde offline für Stanford. Muss doch mal das aktuelle ubuntu zum rennen bekommen. Geht doch so nich... nen 32 bit System und 8GB RAM... 3GB kann man nutzen.. bei 4GB hat mich das eine GB nicht gestört. Aber jetzt juckts mich schon, 5GB zu verschenken.

Was die GTX 550Ti in Ubuntu wohl noch bringen wird? Unter Win7 x64 warens so um die 9k-10k PPD... Ich bin gespannt...

Und ja, mein Q9550 bekommt ständig nur solche 11020, 11060 und 11061er WUs. Voll zum 

So 5000 PPD. Mehr nicht. Und früher hat der noch 9000 gerissen. Da könnt ich ausrasten. Der 870S hat nicht EINE davon bekommen...


----------



## nichtraucher91 (8. Dezember 2011)

Special_Flo schrieb:


> Und wo sind die Bilder ?


 
tralalalala^^


----------



## tom7 (8. Dezember 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

habe mir ein 1155er Board ersteigert und bin nun am überlegen welche CPU ich drauf setze. Sorry dass es nur ein single-CPU-Aufrüsten wird... bei dem Serverwahn hier... Aber für mich ist schon der Preis entscheidend...
Jedenfalls meine Frage: *i7 2600k oder Xeon e3-1230*?
Hoffe ich geh niemandem damit auf die Nerven, aber ich finde kaum verlässliche PPD-Werte, die mir sagen ob sich die ~70€ Aufpreis für die OC-Funktion lohnen werden. Wohlgemerkt unter SMP!
Kann mir einer einen Tipp geben?

Danke schonmal
Gruß


----------



## Schmicki (8. Dezember 2011)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> tralalalala^^


 
 unglaublich! Wo sind denn die Kabel vom Netzteil hin!? Könnte ich da noch mal ein Detailfoto haben?

Ansonsten, super gelöst!


----------



## nichtraucher91 (8. Dezember 2011)

dazu sagen kann ich nichts aber beachte, dass der xeon noch keine grafik besitzt!

Edit:


Schmicki schrieb:


> unglaublich! Wo sind denn die Kabel vom  Netzteil hin!? Könnte ich da noch mal ein Detailfoto haben?
> 
> Ansonsten, super gelöst!


 
ähh ich glaube neben den beiden Mobo anschlüssen ist noch ein pci-e 6pin und zwei stränge für molex und sata anschlüsse. also viel Kabel ist da nicht^^. 6pin und ein molex/sata strang liegen im LW schacht. der andere sata/molex strang verläuft nach unten zur HDD wo auch H50 und Fan angeschlossen sind. 24 pin und 8pin Mobo anschlüsse verlaufen wild durch die geschätzten 5cm³ freien raum zw nt und mobo.

ansonsten kann ich nur sagen. Für ein Ingenieur (angehender) is nix zu schwör^^  

Ich schreib nachher oder morgen mal ein paar genauere zeilen mit besseren Bildern dazu.


----------



## davidof2001 (8. Dezember 2011)

@tom7

Schau doch mal auf dieser  Seite. 
http://www.foldingstats.eu/index.php
Da hab ich meinen 2600K auch eingetragen.


----------



## tom7 (8. Dezember 2011)

davidof2001 schrieb:


> @tom7
> 
> Schau doch mal auf dieser  Seite.
> Folding@Home Stats und PPD vergleich
> Da hab ich meinen 2600K auch eingetragen.


 
Danke davidof2001, ich kenn die Seite u finds auch gut dass da SMP-Werte angegeben sind. Mir gehts halt um den PPD (und Watt/PPD)-Vergleich eines übertakteten 2600k und eines e3-1230. Aber vielleicht kannst du mir ja sagen, wie der Takt deines 2600er mit den PPD skaliert und wie viele PPD du (innerhalb einer WU) damit zusätzlich rausholen kannst?


----------



## Malkolm (8. Dezember 2011)

tom7 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> habe mir ein 1155er Board ersteigert und bin nun am überlegen welche CPU ich drauf setze. Sorry dass es nur ein single-CPU-Aufrüsten wird... bei dem Serverwahn hier... Aber für mich ist schon der Preis entscheidend...
> Jedenfalls meine Frage: *i7 2600k oder Xeon e3-1230*?
> ...


 
Neben der Übertaktbarkeit ist der große Unterschied ja noch das Fehlen der Grafikeinheit beim Xeon.

Es kommt ganz auf das geplante Einsatzgebiet an. Wenn das System nicht nur zum Falten sondern auch mal zum Spielen genutzt wird wirst du sicherlich eine diskrete GPU mit einbinden und brauchst die Grafikeinheit im Core selber nicht (Pluspunkt Xeon).
Baust du das System nur zum Falten kannst du auf eine diskrete GPU verzichten, bist dann aber auf die Grafikeinheit im Kern angewiesen. (Pluspunkt i7 bzw. Xeon e3-1235)

Beim Falten (aber auch sonst) ist die Frage, ob du auf ein gutes PPD/Watt Verhältnis abzielst, oder lediglich auf eine hohe PPD. Bei ersterem wäre Standardtakt + Undervolting eine sehr sichere Wahl, wobei auch leichtes OC die PPD/Watt nicht komplett in den Keller zieht (was bei starkem OC schon der Fall ist). (Pluspunkt Xeon)
Sehr hohe absolute PPD bekommst du natürlich nur mit OC hin (empfehlenswert wäre m.M.n. 1,25V-1,30V mit dem damit möglichen Maximaltakt ~4,4GHz). (Pluspunkt i7).


----------



## tom7 (8. Dezember 2011)

Malkolm schrieb:


> Neben der Übertaktbarkeit ist der große Unterschied ja noch das Fehlen der Grafikeinheit beim Xeon.
> 
> Es kommt ganz auf das geplante Einsatzgebiet an. Wenn das System nicht nur zum Falten sondern auch mal zum Spielen genutzt wird wirst du sicherlich eine diskrete GPU mit einbinden und brauchst die Grafikeinheit im Core selber nicht (Pluspunkt Xeon).
> Baust du das System nur zum Falten kannst du auf eine diskrete GPU verzichten, bist dann aber auf die Grafikeinheit im Kern angewiesen. (Pluspunkt i7 bzw. Xeon e3-1235)
> ...



Danke für deine sehr schöne Antwort Malkolm!

In der Tat wird mit dem PC auch gezockt, aber dafür wird m.M.n. der Xeon für eine Weile leicht ausreichen. Die Grafikeinheit ist eher nebensächlich. Entscheidend sind für mich Anschaffungspreis und PPD/Watt.
Insofern versuch ich herauszufinden, ob sich die 70€ Preisunterschied in Bezug auf die unterschiedlichen PPD lohnen. Prämisse ist dabei den 2600k nur soweit zu übertakten, dass das PPD/Watt-Verhältnis möglichst optimal bleibt.
Mal angenommen der i7 bringt unter diesen Voraussetzungen nur 2-3k PPD mehr als der Xeon, ist mir die Differenz im Anschaffungspreis zu hoch...

Soweit meine Überlegungen Ist leider gar nicht so einfach durch Angaben im Internet herauszufinden.


----------



## davidof2001 (8. Dezember 2011)

Zu den PPD ohne OC kann ich leider nichts sagen. Ich betreibe ihn seit jeher mit den 4 GHz. Aber ich denke der einzige wirkliche Pluspunkt des i7 wäre für dich das Übertakten und vielleicht sogar gleichzeitiges undervolten.


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Dezember 2011)

tom7 schrieb:


> Entscheidend sind für mich Anschaffungspreis und PPD/Watt.
> Insofern versuch ich herauszufinden, ob sich die 70€ Preisunterschied in Bezug auf die unterschiedlichen PPD lohnen. Prämisse ist dabei den 2600k nur soweit zu übertakten, dass das PPD/Watt-Verhältnis möglichst optimal bleibt.
> Mal angenommen der i7 bringt unter diesen Voraussetzungen nur 2-3k PPD mehr als der Xeon, ist mir die Differenz im Anschaffungspreis zu hoch...
> 
> Soweit meine Überlegungen Ist leider gar nicht so einfach durch Angaben im Internet herauszufinden.


 
und



davidof2001 schrieb:


> Zu den PPD ohne OC kann ich leider nichts sagen. Ich betreibe ihn seit jeher mit den 4 GHz. Aber ich denke der einzige wirkliche Pluspunkt des i7 wäre für dich das Übertakten und vielleicht sogar gleichzeitiges undervolten.


 
Leider kann ich dir auch nichts zu der PPD-Leistung eines *unübetakteten* Ci7-2600k sagen
Auch meine 4 (in Worten *vier*) Ci7-2600k sind übertaktet - geht so einfach und sind so "gutmütig" dabei

Meine Meinung dazu:
Der Ci7-2600k bietet schon mal 200 MHz mehr Grundtakt; ausserdem stehen die Chancen sehr gut, dass du den auf 4000 MHz übertakten kannst ohne die Voltage anzuheben
Für mich gewinnt der Ci7-2600k das Rennen - auch P/L- bzw. P/L/PPD-mässig


----------



## tom7 (8. Dezember 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Der Ci7-2600k bietet schon mal 200 MHz mehr Grundtakt; ausserdem stehen die Chancen sehr gut, dass du den auf 4000 MHz übertakten kannst ohne die Voltage anzuheben
> Für mich gewinnt der Ci7-2600k das Rennen - auch P/L- bzw. P/L/PPD-mässig



Danke schon mal für deinen Tipp Dass der 2600k mit Standard-Vcore evtl. bis 4GHz geht ist schon mal eine wichtige Info. Wobei man natürlich kontern könnte, dass man die Vcore des 1230 evtl. senken kann, sodass das PPD/Watt-Verhältnis im Vergleich zum 2600k wahrscheinlich wieder ähnlich wird.

Schwierige Entscheidung.. Bis zum WE, bzw. bis Anfang nächster Woche lass ich mir noch Zeit, dann möcht ich bestellen. Wenn noch jmd seinen Senf dazu geben will -> Bitte gerne!!


----------



## Uwe64LE (8. Dezember 2011)

Ich glaube, es gibt niemanden, der sich bewusst einen i7 2600 *K* kauft und den dann nicht übertaktet.
Meiner läuft im Sommer auf 4,4 GHz und im Winter manchmal auch auf 4,6 GHz (bei 1,3 bis 1,32 V).


----------



## acer86 (8. Dezember 2011)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Ich glaube, es gibt niemanden, der sich bewusst einen i7 2600 *K* kauft und den dann nicht übertaktet.
> Meiner läuft im Sommer auf 4,4 GHz und im Winter manchmal auch auf 4,6 GHz (bei 1,3 bis 1,32 V).


 
da glaubste garnicht wie viele eine 2600k oder 2500k auf ein MB mit H... Chipsatz betreiben, die meisten kaufen sich den 2600k weil er einen zeit lang sogar billiger war als der 2600 ohne K und der Wiederverkaufswert ist auch höher 

würde auch jeder zeit wieder zu ein 2600k greifen, er ist soooo einfach zu Übertakten (in Gegensatz zu mein alten i7-920) und läuft mit Untervolting bei 1,22V auf 4,2Ghz, er bleibt selbst bei hohen OC schön kühl (hatte noch nie kern temp´s über 60C°) und man hat eine Interne GPU als Reserve entfalls mal die Normale Grafikkarte ausfällt kan man trotzdem weiter falten (zumindest SMP)


----------



## tom7 (8. Dezember 2011)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Ich glaube, es gibt niemanden, der sich bewusst einen i7 2600 *K* kauft und den dann nicht übertaktet.
> Meiner läuft im Sommer auf 4,4 GHz und im Winter manchmal auch auf 4,6 GHz (bei 1,3 bis 1,32 V).



Hast schon Recht Mir geht es aber nicht um möglichst hohe PPD Werte, sondern eine sinnvolle Einstellung mit der ich dauerhaft ein gutes PPD/Watt-Verhältnis habe. Kannst du mir vielleicht sagen wie viel Watt mehr dein 2600k auf 1,3 bzw. 1,32 V im Vergleich zum Stock (1,25?) braucht?



acer86 schrieb:


> würde auch jeder zeit wieder zu ein 2600k greifen, er ist soooo einfach zu Übertakten (in Gegensatz zu mein alten i7-920) und läuft mit Untervolting bei 1,22V auf 4,2Ghz, er bleibt selbst bei hohen OC schön kühl (hatte noch nie kern temp´s über 60C°) und man hat eine Interne GPU als Reserve entfalls mal die Normale Grafikkarte ausfällt kan man trotzdem weiter falten (zumindest SMP)



Beeindruckende Werte, darf ich auch bei dir nachm Stromverbrauch (am besten in Differenz zur Standard-Einstellung) fragen?

u THX für eure Beiträge


----------



## acer86 (8. Dezember 2011)

tom7 schrieb:


> Beeindruckende Werte, darf ich auch bei dir nachm Stromverbrauch (am besten in Differenz zur Standard-Einstellung) fragen?
> 
> u THX für eure Beiträge



klar darfst du hier mal mein Sys: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...35/187910-itx-freizeit-und-gaming-falter.html

bei Standard Vcore (1,25V) und CPU only Falten (gtx 560Ti sc im leerlauf) braucht der Rechner zwischen 95-102W je nach Wu 
bei 1,22V und 4,2Ghz braucht er bei Cpu only zwischen 118-124W also im schnitt 120W bei OC (temp´s 46-50C° kern)
bei 4,6 Ghz und 1,31V braucht er schon 141W (temp´s 50-55C° kern)
und bei 4,8Ghz bei 1,37V sind es 152W (temp´s 53- 60C° kern)   

kannst bei allen werten noch mal gut 15W abziehen wen du keine Grafikkarte mit im sys hast (bei mir läuft noch eine SSD eine 1TB hdd und eine Wasserkühlung mit 3x120mm lüftern mit)

ein bsp. schmickie´s ITX 2600k Falter braucht mit Untervolting @ Stock Takt nur 88W
mit ein Guten MB und etwas Zeit aufwand bei der fein Justierung sollten @ Stock takt 80W gesamt sys Verbrauch möglich sein ( aber nur mit wenig Lüftern im sys und mit SSD)


----------



## Uwe64LE (8. Dezember 2011)

tom7 schrieb:


> Kannst du mir vielleicht sagen wie viel Watt mehr dein 2600k auf 1,3 bzw. 1,32 V im Vergleich zum Stock (1,25?) braucht?


Die Stock-Werte finde ich gerade nicht, aber dazu (und zum undervolting) hast du ja schon Anhaltspunkte.

Ich kann dir sagen, dass ich momentan mit dem Gesamtsystem ~31.000 PPD mache und dazu 250W aus der Dose ziehe.
2600 K läuft auf 4,43 GHz (1,3V) - P6940 zwischen 21.000 und 23.000 PPD
und 
GTS 450 läuft auf shader 1860 MHz - P6802 etwas über 9000 PPD.

Allerdings scheinen 1,3 V ( im Durchschnitt) schon ziemlich viel zu sein, aber man weiß ja vorher nicht, welchen Takt man mit
wie viel Spannung schafft 
Weiterhin hängt die Faltleistung ja vom Projekt ab. Ich hab bei BIG WU auch schon über 40.000 PPD geschafft.
Der schlechteste Wert lag bei 19.000 PPD.

Stromkosten spare ich in erster Linie durch gezielten Einsatz. Ich habe einen Nachttarif und falte meistens nur zwischen
20 und 8 Uhr, sowie am Wochenende.


----------



## caine2011 (8. Dezember 2011)

hat iwer noch ein paar g80/g92 chips für f@h laufen?

meine kriegen keine units mehr...die g200 und g400 chips aber schon...alle am selben netzwerk, weiß wer rat?

client neustart hilft nicht

fehlermeldung ist die 
18:10:06:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: READY gpu:0:"G80 [GeForce 8800 GTS]" from 171.64.65.106
18:10:06:Connecting to 171.64.65.106:8080
18:10:06:ERROR: Exception: Server responded: HTTP_SERVICE_UNAVAILABLE


----------



## Special_Flo (8. Dezember 2011)

caine2011 schrieb:


> hat iwer noch ein paar g80/g92 chips für f@h laufen?
> 
> meine kriegen keine units mehr...die g200 und g400 chips aber schon...alle am selben netzwerk, weiß wer rat?
> 
> ...




Also meine kleine GTS rennt immer noch... und bekommt immer noch WUs.

Folding Client Summary


mfg Flo


----------



## tom7 (8. Dezember 2011)

Erstmal vielen Dank euch beiden für die Infos!! 



acer86 schrieb:


> bei Standard Vcore (1,25V) und CPU only Falten (gtx 560Ti sc im leerlauf) braucht der Rechner zwischen 95-102W je nach Wu
> bei 1,22V und 4,2Ghz braucht er bei Cpu only zwischen 118-124W also im schnitt 120W bei OC (temp´s 46-50C° kern)



Deinen Thread hab ich natürlich schon gesehen, danke aber nochmal für die detaillierteren Infos mit PPDs!
Nochmal zum Verständnis: der Rechner zieht mehr Strom wenn du den 2600er übertaktest aber gleichzeitig undervoltest??



Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Ich kann dir sagen, dass ich momentan mit dem Gesamtsystem ~31.000 PPD mache und dazu 250W aus der Dose ziehe.
> 2600 K läuft auf 4,43 GHz (1,3V) - P6940 zwischen 21.000 und 23.000 PPD
> 
> Weiterhin hängt die Faltleistung ja vom Projekt ab. Ich hab bei BIG WU auch schon über 40.000 PPD geschafft.
> Der schlechteste Wert lag bei 19.000 PPD.



Dank auch dir für die Werte, auf Big PPDs achte ich schon gar nicht mehr, da das ja bald nicht mehr funktioniert.

Ich merke schon dass ich durch die Kombi aus OC und UV wohl mehr Möglichkeiten habe, begeb mich aber jetzt nochmal auf die Suche nach Werten zum e3-1230.


----------



## acer86 (8. Dezember 2011)

tom7 schrieb:


> Erstmal vielen Dank euch beiden für die Infos!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja den du stellst ja nur die Spannung Runter aber für die mehr Leisstung durch das OC braucht er auch mehr Amp. (mehr Arbeit = Mehr Energieverbrauch) mit der Spannungs Absenkung kannst du es nur etwas "abmildern"


----------



## Psycho1996 (8. Dezember 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> ja den du stellst ja nur die Spannung Runter aber für die mehr Leisstung durch das OC braucht er auch mehr Amp. (mehr Arbeit = Mehr Energieverbrauch) mit der Spannungs Absenkung kannst du es nur etwas "abmildern"


 
Wobei mans aber auch "umdrehen" kann... wenn man sehr moderat OCed und dafür viel weniger Spannung nehmen kann KANN man auch mal mit weniger Verbrauch rauskommen...


----------



## caine2011 (8. Dezember 2011)

@Special_Flo nutzt du den 6er client oder den 7er?


----------



## Special_Flo (8. Dezember 2011)

caine2011 schrieb:


> @Special_Flo nutzt du den 6er client oder den 7er?



den 6er (Console).

mfg Flo

P.S. suche eine oder zwei 9800GX2 Karten.


----------



## acer86 (8. Dezember 2011)

Psycho1996 schrieb:


> Wobei mans aber auch "umdrehen" kann... wenn man sehr moderat OCed und dafür viel weniger Spannung nehmen kann KANN man auch mal mit weniger Verbrauch rauskommen...


 
ja stimme dir da zu, wen du ihn @ Stock takt oder nur leicht drüber z.b. mit 1,1V laufen lässt sparst du eine menge, 

z.b. wen die werte von Hardware Monitor halbwegs stimmen sieht es Vollgender massen aus  @ Stock (1,25V) 70W/1,25V= 56A
                                                                                                                            @ 4,2Ghz mit 1,22V 81W/1,22V= 66,3A
                                                                                                                            @ 4,2Ghz mit 1,25V 90W/1,25V= 72A

@ Special_Flo hätte eine Zotac GTX460 1GB im Angebot oder GTS450 bei Interesse PN


----------



## Amigafan (8. Dezember 2011)

caine2011 schrieb:


> hat iwer noch ein paar g80/g92 chips für f@h laufen?
> 
> meine kriegen keine units mehr...die g200 und g400 chips aber schon...alle am selben netzwerk, weiß wer rat?
> 
> ...



Du bist nicht allein - bei mir ist das Problem, dass:
1. eine fertige WU mit 1835 Punkten nicht gesendet werden kann - es betrifft 171.64.65.56:8080 und 171.67.108.26:8080 - das war Projekt 11294.
In der Projektübersicht ist diese WU schon nicht mehr gelistet. Ich glaube, diese Punkte kann ich mir irgenwo hinschmieren 
2.Ich bekomme auch keine 11293 WU´s - das sind - neben 11292 - "spezielle" Wu´s für Ati´s HD5000/HD6000-Serie

Das bedeutet für mich ein Punkteverlust von über 4000PPD!!!

Mein Tipp für Dich - schau mal bitte in der Projektübersicht, ob diese WU´s noch gelistet sind . . .mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen.

Traurig, aber wahr . . .


----------



## nichtraucher91 (8. Dezember 2011)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Ich glaube, es gibt niemanden, der sich bewusst einen i7 2600 *K* kauft und den dann nicht übertaktet.
> Meiner läuft im Sommer auf 4,4 GHz und im Winter manchmal auch auf 4,6 GHz (bei 1,3 bis 1,32 V).


 
ähhhhmmmmm hier 
liegt aber mehr daran, dass ich so gut wie möglich untervolten möchte, da die "Rohleistung" schon gut ist.


Ach ja wie angedroht - ein kleiner Bericht 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...s-lian-li-q11-der-faltserver.html#post3718130


lg
nichtraucher


----------



## Knutowskie (9. Dezember 2011)

Seite 1987... yay! Mein FaltServer @870S und GTX 550Ti läuft jetzt seid ein paar Stunden.

Der GPU3 Client war ne echte Herausforderung, aber er läuft! Leider kann man nicht gerade von einem Fortschritt reden.
Die GTX 550 Ti macht unter Win7 ca 9000PPD. Unter Ubuntu 10.04.3 LTS macht die nur noch 3000 PPD.

Da schafft der Vorteil des Prozessors auch kein Ausgleich mehr. Punkt A: Der Vorteil wird durch wine-emulator begrenzt und Punkt B: 6000 PPD verlust bei der Grafikkarte schafft der niemals mehr.

Fazit: GPU Folding immer noch nur unter windows. Eventuell mit VM Linux SMP, bringt aber nicht viel Vorteil, wenn man Win7 x64 als Host laufen hat. Hat sich leider immernoch nix verändert. Vielleicht schaffen die bei Stanford endlich mal den Umstieg auf OpenCL und Linuxsysteme bei GPU Clienten...


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Dezember 2011)

Knutowskie schrieb:


> Fazit: GPU Folding immer noch nur unter windows. Eventuell mit VM Linux SMP, bringt aber nicht viel Vorteil, wenn man Win7 x64 als Host laufen hat. Hat sich leider immernoch nix verändert. Vielleicht schaffen die bei Stanford endlich mal den Umstieg auf OpenCL und Linuxsysteme bei GPU Clienten...


 
Ist leider so.. und solange ich noch keinen Server am Laufen habe rennt bei mir alles unter Windoof
Ein Server dann natürlich CPU(s) only und unter Linux; wenn/falls ich dann mal einen habe(n werde)


----------



## acer86 (9. Dezember 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ist leider so.. und solange ich noch keinen Server am Laufen habe rennt bei mir alles unter Windoof
> Ein Server dann natürlich CPU(s) only und unter Linux; wenn/falls ich dann mal einen habe(n werde)


 

das hört sich ja fast so an als ob bald ein oder zwei Server in die Castle bumblestein einziehen


----------



## nichtraucher91 (9. Dezember 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ist leider so.. und solange ich noch keinen Server am Laufen habe rennt bei mir alles unter Windoof
> Ein Server dann natürlich CPU(s) only und unter Linux; wenn/falls* sobald* ich dann mal einen habe(n werde)


 
ich habe mal Korrektur gelesen


----------



## nfsgame (9. Dezember 2011)

->Unnötig


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Dezember 2011)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> ich habe mal Korrektur gelesen



Du pöser Pube duuu


----------



## Malkolm (9. Dezember 2011)

Ich bin mal auf die neuen LGA 2011 Xeons gespannt, die ja eigentlich noch für Dezember angekündigt waren.
Richtig RICHTIG Interessant wird es aber wohl erst im Frühjahr, falls Intel einen 8C/16T Xeon (oder gar i7?) herausbringen sollte. Big-BIGs mit nur einem Prozessor, das hätte schon was


----------



## Abductee (9. Dezember 2011)

wenn ich mir die preise von den 10-kern xeons oder dem 6-kern i7 anschaue wird einem ja schlecht.
da sind zwei 12-kern opterons auf einem dual board ja ein richtiges schnäppchen dagegen.


----------



## shorty71 (10. Dezember 2011)

Moin Zusammen,

hab mein SB-E Sys. fertig.
War ein Drama eine CPU zu bekommen, zu einem vernünftigen Preis. Bin letztendlich in die Schweiz gefahren (Basel-ist bei mir um die Ecke) um eine CPU zu kaufen.
Werde jetzt mal ne Big und ne Big16 falten (muss erstmal meine Festplatte mit dem Linux wieder finden).
CPU läuft im Moment @ 4.2 GHz @ Lukü.
Werde aber meine Wakü reaktivieren, den die SB-E`s heizen wie  .

Mal sehen was an PPD`s dabei so rum kommt.


----------



## nfsgame (10. Dezember 2011)

Na, dann gehts aber rund .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Dezember 2011)

Ich könnte echt 
Mir hat es auf dem Server ne P6903 bei 95% gekillt. 

Kann mir einer sagen was da los ist?
Möglicherweise Festplatte voll?


----------



## T0M@0 (10. Dezember 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir einer sagen was da los ist?
> Möglicherweise Festplatte voll?



Kann leider nicht hell sehen 

Trotzdem mein beileid


----------



## nfsgame (10. Dezember 2011)

Wagh . Blöd, mein Beileid ...


----------



## Schmidde (10. Dezember 2011)

...bald müssen wir noch ein Trauerstübchen für die ganzen "von uns gegangenen" WU´s einrichten 



Ich bin dagegen allerdings ganz happy, mein Client hat sich ne 7018er WU gezogen, erfaltet unter meinem X6 ganze *24k PPD!* 
TPF von ca 2:27min  Warum bekomm ich nicht ständig solche?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Dezember 2011)

Schmidde schrieb:


> Ich bin dagegen allerdings ganz happy, mein Client hat sich ne 7018er WU gezogen, erfaltet unter meinem X6 ganze *24k PPD!*
> TPF von ca 2:27min  Warum bekomm ich nicht ständig solche?


Weil ich sollange ich noch mit dem 1090t falte auf welche haben will.


----------



## Amigafan (10. Dezember 2011)

Schmidde schrieb:


> ...bald müssen wir noch ein Trauerstübchen für die ganzen "von uns gegangenen" WU´s einrichten


 
Du meinst also einen "Friedhof für verschiedene WU´s" - und wer hält die Trauerrede?


----------



## acer86 (10. Dezember 2011)

Schmidde schrieb:


> ...bald müssen wir noch ein Trauerstübchen für die ganzen "von uns gegangenen" WU´s einrichten
> 
> 
> 
> ...



will auch nur noch die 70xxer Wu´s die rennen auf den Sb´s wie sau, zwischen 38000-47000PPD bei gerade ma 4,2Ghz leider bekommt man die viel zu selten, hatte diese woche gerade mal zwei stück davon

@A.Meier   mein Beileid bei so großen Wu´s ist das immer besonders schlimm


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Dezember 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ich könnte echt
> Mir hat es auf dem Server ne P6903 bei 95% gekillt.


 
Erstmal herzliches Beileid - sowas ist echt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zur Fehlermeldung:

*8B *

CoreStatus = 8B (139)
Client-core communications error: ERROR 0x8B
Deleting current work unit & continuing...

*Triggered by the OS, probably due to overclocking/overheating or a memory failure*


----------



## acer86 (10. Dezember 2011)

@ A.Meier   hast du in den Client einstellungen die Option "system clock frequentley has errors" auf yes gesetzt?

die Option bewirkt das er nicht gleich die ganze Wu schrottet wen es zu ein Fehler wegen OC oder Überhitzung Abschaltung usw kommt. er setzt bei ein client Neustart beim letzten Speicherpunkt fort


----------



## mattinator (10. Dezember 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ich könnte echt
> Mir hat es auf dem Server ne P6903 bei 95% gekillt.
> 
> Kann mir einer sagen was da los ist?


 
Sind ja mehrere Fehler im Protokoll, zum ersten:


> [02:29:40] Completed 240000 out of 250000 steps  (96%)
> [02:42:54] mdrun returned 255
> [02:42:54] Going to send back what have done -- stepsTotalG=250000
> [02:42:54] Work fraction=57.0990 steps=250000.
> ...


s. hier: CoreStatus codes - FaHWiki. Ist schon seltsam, normalerweise sollte er den aktuellen Stand noch senden, bringt aber:


> [02:45:24] Sending work to server
> [02:45:24] Project: 6903 (Run 1, Clone 2, Gen 55)
> [02:45:24] + Attempting to send results [December 10 02:45:24 UTC]
> [02:45:24] - Reading file work/wuresults_08.dat from core
> ...


Danach folgen mehrere verschiedene Fehler:


> [03:27:52] Completed 2500 out of 250000 steps  (1%)
> [03:31:41] mdrun returned 255
> [03:31:41] Going to send back what have done -- stepsTotalG=250000
> [03:31:41] Work fraction=5036.6299 steps=250000.
> ...





> [03:34:48] Completed 0 out of 250000 steps  (0%)
> [03:49:56] mdrun returned 255
> [03:49:56] Going to send back what have done -- stepsTotalG=250000
> [03:49:56] Work fraction=7837.8374 steps=250000.
> ...





> [04:10:27] Completed 0 out of 250000 steps  (0%)
> [04:25:32] CoreStatus = 8B (139)
> [04:25:32] Client-core communications error: ERROR 0x8b


Ich würde mal das work-Verzeichnis komplett leeren. Ein wenig irritieren auch die regelmäßig wiederholten Versuche, fertige Projekte hochzuladen:


> [03:52:18] Trying to send all finished work units
> [03:52:18] + No unsent completed units remaining.


Außerdem hat er dann merhfach erfolglos versucht, einen neuen Core herunterzuladen:


> [05:00:20] - Attempting to download new core...
> [05:00:20] + Downloading new core: FahCore_a5.exe
> [05:00:20] Downloading core (/~pande/Linux/AMD64/Core_a5.fah from Stanford University)
> [05:00:20] - Could not open Core_a5.fah for writing+ Error: Could not download core
> ...


Vllt. sind durch das Desktop-Linux auf dem Server auch Power-Saving-Mechanismen aktiv (taktet ggf. die CPU fälschlicherweise runter). Am Besten im BIOS sämtliche Optionen deaktivieren (Intel SpeedStep etc.), der Server soll ja mit Dauer-Höchstleistung laufen. Schreib 'ne PN, wenn ich per TV mal auf's Linux schauen soll.


----------



## Amigafan (10. Dezember 2011)

@ mattinator

Folgende Zeilen scheinen aber im 6.34-client unter Linux normal zu sein:

[03:52:18] Trying to send all finished work units
[03:52:18] + No unsent completed units remaining.

Diese tauchen auch bei mir in regelmäßigen Abständen auf. Habe aber unter Linux noch keine WU geschrottet . . .

Edit: Vielleicht eine automatische Funktion, die verhindert, dass fertige WU´s bei Serverproblemen unnötig lange auf dem Rechner verbleiben . . .

Edit2: Es heist:
 - Autosending finished Units . . .
   Trying to send all finished work units
+ No unsent completed units remaining.

Also tatsächlich eine Automatik - und kein Fehler unter Linux


----------



## mattinator (10. Dezember 2011)

Amigafan schrieb:


> @ mattinator
> 
> Folgende Zeilen scheinen aber im 6.34-client unter Linux normal zu sein:
> 
> ...


 
Na dann ist's ja diesbzgl. o.k., habe das unter Windows nicht mit der gleichen Client-Version.


----------



## poiu (10. Dezember 2011)

Moin ihr falter  

ich hab hier ein Problem und zwar möchte ich meine Netzteile Falten  ähm ich meine Folding@home zum testen von Netzteilen nutzen

Hab hier ein I7 S1366 ES, 6GB RAM, ASUS Rampage BE, eine GTX 295 und eine GTX 8800

Leider ist die GTX 295 voll die Mumu, selbst mit Furmark zieht der PC grade mal 550W aus der Dose, damit kann ich nicht mal 600W Netzteile auslasten

so deshalb wollte ich entweder mit allen drie GPUs falten oder halt GTX 295@Furmark + 8800@falten, das was die hörere last erzeugt 

der User mattinator hat mir schon die mit einige how too links geschickt

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...owto-gpu2-fuer-ati-und-nvidia-einrichten.html

der Link unter 4. Multi GPU Setup geht nicht 

*aber mit welchen Befehl weise ich die GPUs zu, sonst startet nur die erste 295er*

und reicht es beim start von Folding@GPU 
User name: poiu und Team number: 70335 einzugeben oder muss ich mich irgendwo registrieren?

ich danke euch schon mal im Voraus  

und wünsche erfolgreiches falten 

poiu


----------



## Muschkote (10. Dezember 2011)

@Amigafan


> Vielleicht eine automatische Funktion, die verhindert, dass fertige WU´s bei Serverproblemen unnötig lange auf dem Rechner verbleiben . . .


 
Ich denke, dass kann ich so bestätigen. 
Gerade bei den sehr grossen WUs die über mehrere Tage laufen, sieht man den Spruch alle 6 Stunden.

@A.Meier-PS3
auch mein Beileid für die geschrottete WU, schon ein derber Verlust. (3 Tage umsonst)

Ich hät noch eine Frage, gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Komprimierung einer Fertigen WU abzustellen?
Hintergrund: auf meinem Server komprimiert er gerade die fertige WU von ca. 230MB auf 222MB und das dauert deutlich über 1 Stunde . Das uploaden der 8MB mehr würde deutlich schneller gehen, was natürlich mehr ppd verursachen würde.


----------



## kubi-1988 (10. Dezember 2011)

@poiu: Du musst glaube ich bei den Flags neben z.B. -local musst du noch -GPU 0, -GPU 1 bzw. -GPU 2 angeben. Anmelden musst du dich nicht, aber solltest du auch mit der CPU falten wollen, solltest du dir hier einen Passkey holen. Damit bekommst du dann ab der 10. erfolgreich gefalteten SMP-WU Bonuspunkte.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Dezember 2011)

mattinator schrieb:


> Vllt. sind durch das Desktop-Linux auf dem Server auch Power-Saving-Mechanismen aktiv (taktet ggf. die CPU fälschlicherweise runter). Am Besten im BIOS sämtliche Optionen deaktivieren (Intel SpeedStep etc.), der Server soll ja mit Dauer-Höchstleistung laufen. Schreib 'ne PN, wenn ich per TV mal auf's Linux schauen soll.


Ich hab Bios gerade mal zwei Optionen um Prozessoren lustungtechnisch zu beeinflussen:
1. Turbo-Mode de/aktivieren > ist aktiviert
2. Ein allgeimes Pervormance-Shema > Prozessoren und RAM sind auf maximale Leistung getrimmt und Lüfter auf minimalen Stromverbrauch

Soll ich wirklich den Work-Ordner löschen? 

Ps. Falls du schauen willst, ab 22:00 würde es passen.



acer86 schrieb:


> @ A.Meier hast du in den Client einstellungen die Option "system clock frequentley has errors" auf yes gesetzt?
> 
> die Option bewirkt das er nicht gleich die ganze Wu schrottet wen es zu ein Fehler wegen OC oder Überhitzung Abschaltung usw kommt. er setzt bei ein client Neustart beim letzten Speicherpunkt fort


Option war bis jetzt auf no > hab sie auf yes geändert.


----------



## mattinator (10. Dezember 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Soll ich wirklich den Work-Ordner löschen?
> 
> Ps. Falls du schauen willst, ab 22:00 würde es passen.


 
Nur den Inhalt. Allerdings nicht, wenn Du schon wieder ein neues Projekt am Laufen hast.
Ps. Schick mir dann noch mal 'ne PN, vllt. bin ich dan noch up2date.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Dezember 2011)

Ich bin ja munter am planen betzüglich Wakü für meinen Server, hab schon in der Wakü-Abteilung nen Thread am laufen, aber ich scheine momentan da eher ein Lückenbüsser zu sein > wollen sich wohl nicht die Finger an meiner Wakü verbrennen (2 Systeme an Mora). 

Aufgrund dieser Situation wollte ich das ganze mit euch besprechen > Die WaKü-Diskusion am besten in meinem Faltserver-Thread weiterführen?


----------



## Amigafan (10. Dezember 2011)

Muschkote schrieb:


> @Amigafan
> 
> Ich denke, dass kann ich so bestätigen.
> Gerade bei den sehr grossen WUs die über mehrere Tage laufen, sieht man den Spruch alle 6 Stunden.



Um hier keinen falschen Eindruck zu erwecken: Diese "Sendeautomatik" gilt nur für fertig berechnete WU´s!
Damit werden z. B. - bei bigWU´s - keine "Zwischenschritte" o.ä. übermittelt.
Damit verhindert man m. E. nach eine zu lange "Verweildauer" auf dem Privatrechner - vor allem schädlich für die Bonuspunktberechnung
Denn - soweit ich mich erinnere - hat der erneute Sendeversuch bei Störung der Übertragung unter Client 6 seeeeehr   lange auf sich warten lassen . . .




Muschkote schrieb:


> Ich hät noch eine Frage, gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Komprimierung einer Fertigen WU abzustellen?
> Hintergrund: auf meinem Server komprimiert er gerade die fertige WU von ca. 230MB auf 222MB und das dauert deutlich über 1 Stunde . Das uploaden der 8MB mehr würde deutlich schneller gehen, was natürlich mehr ppd verursachen würde.



Das ist meines Wissens nicht vorgesehen, denn:
1. Komprimierung hält den Traffic gering (auch wenn man - wie in Deinem Fall - "nur" 8 MB spart.)
2. Geringere Traffic - geringere Beanspruchung der beteiligten Server - Stromersparnis ( der Stromverbrauch Deines Servers ist beim Komprimieren geringer als der Stromverbrauch aller beleiligten Server durch höheren Traffic) - think green
3. Auf den "Empfangsservern" laufen scripts, die auf komprimierte Daten ausgelegt sind - die können - ohne Umstellung - nichts mit unkomprimierten Daten anfangen . . .

Schlechte Nachricht:
Ich schätze, Du must das also hinnehmen. . .


Früher wurden die Überbringer schlechter Nachrichten umgebracht - das hat sich glücklicherweise geändert . . .


----------



## Knutowskie (11. Dezember 2011)

A Meier PS3: Überprüf mal bitte die Zugriffsberechtigung von deinem SMP Ordner und den Daten da drinne. 



> [05:00:20] - Could not open Core_a5.fah for writing



könnte auf einen korrputen Download oder eben auf mangelnde Zugriffsberechtigung zurückzuführen sein. Führst du den SMP als root aus? also mit sudo? Wenn das der Fall ist, sollte das mit den Zugriffsrechten nicht das Problem sein. ansonsten überprüfen.

Ich hatte auch mal solche Probleme mit meinem Ubuntu auf der VM, die BTW jetzt endlich ordentlich läuft. Musste alles löschen bis auf die fah6 und die client.cfg... 
Da hatte irgendwas die Zugriffsberechtigung nicht richtig gesetzt. Shit happenz...

Mal so zu meinem Falt only Server: Der Test ergab ja, das f@h mit GPU unter Windows immernoch am besten ist. Auch mit dem GPU3 client. Also hab ich jetzt beschlossen, ein Win7 als Hostsystem einzurichten, nur für die GPU Clients und VMware Player. Da drauf rennt jetzt Ubuntu 11.04 mit nem -bigadv SMP auf allen 8 Kernen. Ja VMware Player 3.0.0 kann angeblich 8 Kerne. Ursprünglich wollte der nicht und bot mir nur 4 an. Aber mit etwas Hilfe und Editor konnte ich die config der VM ändern und siehe da, er machts. Läuft!

So kann ich super mit Ubuntu arbeiten, die VM im autostart und im Fullscreen. Im hintergrund reißt die GPU unter Windows ~10.000 PPD. Süffig...


----------



## darkEmperor (11. Dezember 2011)

Hey leute kann es sein das mein I7 2600k auf nur 5000ppd kommt wen nebenbei 3 gpu clients laufen. Beanspruchen die die cpu so stark ???


----------



## mattinator (11. Dezember 2011)

Knutowskie schrieb:


> A Meier PS3: Überprüf mal bitte die Zugriffsberechtigung von deinem SMP Ordner und den Daten da drinne.


 
Hat sich wahrscheinlich geklärt, scheinbar ein Bug im ecryptfs-Package. Wir haben den Folding-Ordner aus dem Benutzer-Verzeichnis erstmal unter /opt verschoben. Atm. läuft es.



darkEmperor schrieb:


> Hey leute kann es sein das mein I7 2600k auf  nur 5000ppd kommt wen nebenbei 3 gpu clients laufen. Beanspruchen die  die cpu so stark ???


 
Wenn es GPU-6-Clients und AMD-Karten sind.


----------



## Malkolm (11. Dezember 2011)

Amigafan schrieb:


> 2. Geringere Traffic - geringere Beanspruchung der beteiligten Server - Stromersparnis ( der Stromverbrauch Deines Servers ist beim Komprimieren geringer als der Stromverbrauch aller beleiligten Server durch höheren Traffic) - think green


 
Das halte ich aber mal für ein Gerücht  Die Komprimierung wird sicherlich wesentlich mehr Energie benötigen als die Weitergabe von 8MB Traffic von A nach B (über geschätzt 10 Stationen). Mit wesentlich meine ich einige Größenordnungen (schätze mal im Bereich 10^6 bis 10^9 mehr)


----------



## Psycho1996 (11. Dezember 2011)

Malkolm schrieb:


> Das halte ich aber mal für ein Gerücht  Die Komprimierung wird sicherlich wesentlich mehr Energie benötigen als die Weitergabe von 8MB Traffic von A nach B (über geschätzt 10 Stationen). Mit wesentlich meine ich einige Größenordnungen (schätze mal im Bereich 10^6 bis 10^9 mehr)


 

Wenn dein Server 1h auf Vollast (nehme ich mal an) läuft für die Komprimierung, dann müssten die 8mb mehr Traffic ca 200-300 Wh (0,2-0,3 kWh) "brauchen"... Und das wäre echt krank wenn man bedenkt das die WU 200 MB hat... Dann müssten die Server ja ein AKW neben dran stehen haben


----------



## Muschkote (11. Dezember 2011)

Bei Stanford sind gerade massiv Server down, was is da schon wieder los?  
server status for Folding@home

Edit: Oha, sieht nach Hochwasser aus. 
Folding@home


----------



## mattinator (11. Dezember 2011)

Muschkote schrieb:


> Edit: Oha, sieht nach Hochwasser aus.
> Folding@home





> It's getting late (~10:30pm PST), so we'll check back tomorrow morning to see hopefully that this is resolved.


 
Also bei uns hätten dann mal alle die Ärmel hochgekrempelt und nicht gewartet, dass es jemand beseitigt (Elbhochwasser 2002).


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Dezember 2011)

... The whole Stanford campus is having a major issue due to the *lack of chilled water* on campus....

Nein, sie haben kein/zu wenig *Kühlwasser* für die Server
.. und es ist (natürlich, 3 Uhr morgens dort) noch nicht gelöst


----------



## Muschkote (11. Dezember 2011)

> Nein, sie haben kein/zu wenig *Kühlwasser* für die Server


 
Ups, ich hab beim Überfliegen nur *Leck* und *Wasser* gelesen.


----------



## mihapiha (11. Dezember 2011)

Naja wenn dann die Punkte hoffentlich kommen werden, habe ich meine 180 - 190k auch diesen Monat wieder geschafft. Ich habe zwei P6901 WUs stecken. komischerweise steht bei beiden dass sie erfolgreich gesendet wurden...


----------



## mattinator (11. Dezember 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> ... The whole Stanford campus is having a major issue due to the *lack of chilled water* on campus....
> 
> Nein, sie haben kein/zu wenig *Kühlwasser* für die Server





Muschkote schrieb:


> Ups, ich hab beim Überfliegen nur *Leck* und *Wasser* gelesen.


 
Jo, ich auch. Mein Fehler: Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil.
War ja auch nur mit einem Schmunzeln gemeint.


----------



## mihapiha (11. Dezember 2011)

Es ist aber verwunderlich, dass neue WUs ohne weitere Probleme kommen und gesendet werden. Zumindest ist es bei mir so.
Habt ihr andere Erfahrungen?


----------



## mattinator (11. Dezember 2011)

Sind unterschiedliche Server, Verfügbarkeit s.a. hier: Server Status for Folding@home.


----------



## nfsgame (11. Dezember 2011)

Ich weiß schon wieso ich nicht so viel von Waküs halte .

Nee, mal im Ernst: Der einzige Ausfall den ich bis jetzt feststellen konnte ist, dass es gerade keine GPU-Bigs zu geben scheint . Stats-Server sind auch down, aber das sind wir ja schon gewohnt .


----------



## mihapiha (11. Dezember 2011)

mattinator schrieb:


> Sind unterschiedliche Server, Verfügbarkeit s.a. hier: Server Status for Folding@home.


 
Danke für die Info, aber ich kenne mich in der Tabelle kein Stück aus.  Das ist doch etwas jenseits meiner Kenntnisse. Es sind also nur ein paar Server "down" die die Punkte vergeben und speichern?


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Dezember 2011)

Tja - so kann es gehen ... 

*UPDATE 4:30am Pacific Time:* Chilled water came back on line at 11am, but several of our servers are still down. Our sysadmins will work to get them back up, but it may not be until Monday, depending on their availability on Sunday.


----------



## xX jens Xx (11. Dezember 2011)

Ich bin verwirt 

Bekommt man jetzt eventuel bis Montag keine Punkte, oder werden diese dann später noch gutgeschrieben? 

Edit: Hät jetzt nämlich das maximale an PPD rausgeholt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Dezember 2011)

xX jens Xx schrieb:


> Ich bin verwirrt



Es ist einfach so:
Die Server, welche WU's *zu dir senden* sind zumindest teilweise on
so zum Beispiel *128.143.199.97*

Server, die die Resultate *von dir zurückbekommen* sind (leider) nicht on
so zum Beispiel *171.64.65.53*



xX jens Xx schrieb:


> Bekommt man jetzt eventuel bis Montag keine Punkte, oder werden diese dann später noch gutgeschrieben?


 
Bestenfalls laufen alle eingehenden Verbindungen (Resultate) auf Bufferserver (Festplatten) und werden später intern "rübergeschoben"
Dann werden die Resultate später angerechnet

Schlimmstenfalls kommt zu viel rein und die "überlaufen" irgendwann
Dann sind die Resultate im "Datenhimmel"


----------



## freibier47906 (11. Dezember 2011)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> das übliche würde ich nehmen:  -smp -local -forceasm -advmethods
> 
> (forceasm brauch man bei Intel eigentlich nicht... Stört aber auch nicht)


 
Hmm,sehr seltsam.Kriege beim ersten Ausführen der Datei folgende Fehlermeldung( nachdem etliche Dateien heruntergeladen wurden): "Trying to unzip FaH Core_a4.exe" und in der nächsten Zeile dann " Error Could not extract Core"


----------



## mihapiha (11. Dezember 2011)

Das wäre natürlich sehr blöd. Ich habe mir nämlich die Mühe gemacht und zwei P6901 WUs gefaltet. 91k für mein Standardteam (also da ist es halb so wild) und einmal rund 75k für dieses Team damit ich auf meine üblichen 180-190k Punkte in diesem Monat komme. Wenn die das zu spät dann updaten, sind die Bonuspunkte weg


----------



## Gast20141127 (11. Dezember 2011)

Dann werde ich meinen Client auch erst mal auf Pause setzen, und bis morgen warten.
Habe eben gesehen das meine WUs von heute auch nicht gezählt wurden.
Hier mal mein Auszug aus dem Log; vor einer Viertelstunde wurde die letzte zurückgesendet.


Spoiler





```
19:32:56:Unit 00:Completed  50000000 out of 50000000 steps (100%).
19:32:56:Unit 00:Finished fah_main status=0
19:32:56:Unit 00:Successful run
19:32:56:Unit 00:DynamicWrapper: Finished Work Unit: sleep=10000
19:33:06:Unit 00:Reserved 2473684 bytes for xtc file; Cosm status=0
19:33:06:Unit 00:Allocated 2473684 bytes for xtc file
19:33:06:Unit 00:- Reading up to 2473684 from "00/wudata_01.xtc": Read 2473684
19:33:06:Unit 00:Read 2473684 bytes from xtc file; available packet space=783956780
19:33:06:Unit 00:xtc file hash check passed.
19:33:06:Unit 00:Reserved 76680 76680 783956780 bytes for arc file=<00/wudata_01.trr> Cosm status=0
19:33:06:Unit 00:Allocated 76680 bytes for arc file
19:33:06:Unit 00:- Reading up to 76680 from "00/wudata_01.trr": Read 76680
19:33:06:Unit 00:Read 76680 bytes from arc file; available packet space=783880100
19:33:06:Unit 00:trr file hash check passed.
19:33:06:Unit 00:Allocated 544 bytes for edr file
19:33:06:Unit 00:Read bedfile
19:33:06:Unit 00:edr file hash check passed.
19:33:06:Unit 00:Allocated 120391 bytes for logfile
19:33:06:Unit 00:Read logfile
19:33:06:Unit 00:GuardedRun: success in DynamicWrapper
19:33:06:Unit 00:GuardedRun: done
19:33:06:Unit 00:Run: GuardedRun completed.
19:33:07:Unit 00:+ Opened results file
19:33:07:Unit 00:- Writing 2671811 bytes of core data to disk...
19:33:08:FahCore, running Unit 00, returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
19:33:08:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:OK project:6801 run:8251 clone:0 gen:173 core:0x15 unit:0x000000be0a3b1e644d94bf4e47d370d6
19:33:08:Unit 00: Uploading 2.40MiB to 171.64.65.64
19:33:08:Connecting to 171.64.65.64:8080
19:33:08:Starting Unit 01
19:33:08:Running core: C:/Users/desbini/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_15.fah/FahCore_15.exe -dir 01 -suffix 01 -lifeline 3404 -version 701 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0
19:33:08:Started core on PID 5020
19:33:08:FahCore 0x15 started
19:33:08:Unit 01:
19:33:08:Unit 01:*------------------------------*
19:33:08:Unit 01:Folding@Home GPU Core
19:33:08:Unit 01:Version                2.20 (Tue Aug 2 12:06:37 PDT 2011)
19:33:08:Unit 01:Build host             SimbiosNvdWin7
19:33:08:Unit 01:Board Type             NVIDIA/CUDA
19:33:08:Unit 01:Core                   15
19:33:08:Unit 01:
19:33:08:Unit 01:Window's signal control handler registered.
19:33:08:Unit 01:Preparing to commence simulation
19:33:08:Unit 01:- Looking at optimizations...
19:33:08:Unit 01:DeleteFrameFiles: successfully deleted file=01/wudata_01.ckp
19:33:08:Unit 01:- Created dyn
19:33:08:Unit 01:- Files status OK
19:33:08:Unit 01:sizeof(CORE_PACKET_HDR) = 512 file=<>
19:33:08:Unit 01:- Expanded 20768 -> 77571 (decompressed 373.5 percent)
19:33:08:Unit 01:Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=20768 data_size=77571, decompressed_data_size=77571 diff=0
19:33:08:Unit 01:- Digital signature verified
19:33:08:Unit 01:
19:33:08:Unit 01:Project: 10968 (Run 0, Clone 96, Gen 7)
19:33:08:Unit 01:
19:33:08:Unit 01:Assembly optimizations on if available.
19:33:08:Unit 01:Entering M.D.
19:33:10:Unit 01:Tpr hash 01/wudata_01.tpr:  3047744440 3624181303 1621938444 2446432746 1437544571
19:33:10:Unit 01:calling fah_main gpuDeviceId=0
19:33:10:Unit 01:Working on 247 ProG_hpin
19:33:10:Unit 01:Client config unavailable.
19:33:10:Unit 01:Starting GUI Server
19:33:14:Unit 00: 27.01%
19:33:20:Unit 00: 55.48%
19:33:26:Unit 00: 85.09%
19:33:30:Unit 00: Upload complete
19:33:30:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
19:33:30:Final credit estimate, 1348.00 points
19:33:30:Cleaning up Unit 00
19:34:11:Unit 01:Setting checkpoint frequency: 500000
19:34:11:Unit 01:Completed         0 out of 50000000 steps (0%).
19:35:08:Unit 01:Completed    500000 out of 50000000 steps (1%).
```



@mihapiha:
Lustig dein Avatar; die POST-Meldung hatte ich tatsächlich auch schon mal... mit "Press F1 to continue"


----------



## T0M@0 (11. Dezember 2011)

freibier47906 schrieb:


> Hmm,sehr seltsam.Kriege beim ersten Ausführen der Datei folgende Fehlermeldung( nachdem etliche Dateien heruntergeladen wurden): "Trying to unzip FaH Core_a4.exe" und in der nächsten Zeile dann " Error Could not extract Core"


 
wie führst du denn die Datei aus? Und welches BS?


----------



## freibier47906 (11. Dezember 2011)

WIN 7 Home Premium 64Bit. Richtig "entpacken" konnte ich ich sie aus dem zip-Verzeichnis irgendwie gar nicht,also hab ich die exe mal so gestartet...klappt aber nicht so richtig.


----------



## nfsgame (11. Dezember 2011)

Wieso kannst du es nicht entpacken? Ist logisch das es ausm Temp-Verzeichnis Probleme gibt - der Dateipfad ist dem Client zu lang. Auch wenn sowas eigentlich ausgestorben sein sollte: Es kommt leider immer wieder vor ...


----------



## mattinator (11. Dezember 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Wieso kannst du es nicht entpacken? Ist logisch das es ausm Temp-Verzeichnis Probleme gibt - der Dateipfad ist dem Client zu lang. Auch wenn sowas eigentlich ausgestorben sein sollte: Es kommt leider immer wieder vor ...


 
Nicht sehr konstruktiv.



freibier47906 schrieb:


> Hmm,sehr seltsam.Kriege beim ersten  Ausführen der Datei folgende Fehlermeldung( nachdem etliche Dateien  heruntergeladen wurden): "Trying to unzip FaH Core_a4.exe" und in der  nächsten Zeile dann " Error Could not extract Core"


 
Client mal in ein neues Verzeichnis, z.B. C:\Folding entpacken und dort mit den genannten Optionen starten.


----------



## nfsgame (11. Dezember 2011)

Was anderes habe ich auch nicht geschrieben.


----------



## HAWX (11. Dezember 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:
			
		

> Was anderes habe ich auch nicht geschrieben.



Einige verstehen den Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl halt nicht


----------



## nfsgame (12. Dezember 2011)

Das 


> Auch wenn sowas eigentlich ausgestorben sein sollte: Es kommt leider immer wieder vor ...


bezog sich nämlich auf das Problem, dass es immer noch Programme gibt, die mit einem langen Dateipfad nicht klarkommen  .


----------



## T0M@0 (12. Dezember 2011)

freibier47906 schrieb:


> WIN 7 Home Premium 64Bit. Richtig "entpacken" konnte ich ich sie aus dem zip-Verzeichnis irgendwie gar nicht,also hab ich die exe mal so gestartet...klappt aber nicht so richtig.


 
Installier dir mal 7zip, dann klappt das bestimmt  

Dann so wie in den HowTo's vorgehen.


----------



## Soldat0815 (12. Dezember 2011)

Sagt mal sind die F@H Server down weil seid gestern keine erledigten WUs mehr auftauschen?


----------



## Special_Flo (12. Dezember 2011)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Sagt mal sind die F@H Server down weil seid gestern keine erledigten WUs mehr auftauschen?


 


Bumblebee schrieb:


> Tja - so kann es gehen ...
> 
> *UPDATE  4:30am Pacific Time:* Chilled water came back on line at 11am, but  several of our servers are still down. Our sysadmins will work to get  them back up, but it may not be until Monday,  depending on their availability on Sunday.


 

mfg Flo


----------



## Bumblebee (12. Dezember 2011)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Sagt mal sind die F@H Server down weil seid gestern keine erledigten WUs mehr auftauschen?



... und gleich noch eines (leider)...

*UPDATE 11:30am Pacific time:* 
Our sysadmins have been in the office getting machines back on line.  
We're almost there, although it looks like there are a few machines which have issues resulting from the outage. *Könnte* bedeuten, dass effektiv ein Teil unserer Arbeit verloren ist


----------



## freibier47906 (12. Dezember 2011)

Entweder seh ich den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht...oder da ist der Wurm drin. 7zip hab ich schon drauf. Melde mich später nochmal,nachdem ich die How To Schritt für Schritt durch gegangen bin.


----------



## mihapiha (12. Dezember 2011)

Es sind noch immer 5 Server "down". Aber es wundert mich dennoch dass noch immer keine Punkte gezählt werden...


----------



## freibier47906 (12. Dezember 2011)

Ach deswegen,hab mich schon gewundert,warum seit gestern keine Punkte mehr kommen.


----------



## Bumblebee (12. Dezember 2011)

Jetzt, 6am CST, sind immer noch alle Resultate-Server down


----------



## Gast20141127 (12. Dezember 2011)

Ist das ein bekannter Bug oder nur bei mir so dass in der Advanced Ansicht vom v7.1.38 
keine Details mehr angezeigt werden unter "About Project"?
Beim 7.1.24 hat es noch gepasst.

EDIT: Haken bei "Show Project Info in Advanced" ist gesetzt in den Prefs, bevor Fragen kommen


----------



## Bumblebee (12. Dezember 2011)

Nächstes Update (9 am CST)
Die Resultateserver stehen (zumindest teilweise) auf "accepting"
Sind aber wohl unter der Last *sehr* langsam
Möglicherweise gibt es aber um 19:00 (12:00 CST) ein erstes Punkteupdate


----------



## Amigafan (12. Dezember 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Nächstes Update (9 am CST)
> Die Resultateserver stehen (zumindest teilweise) auf "accepting"
> Sind aber wohl unter der Last *sehr* langsam
> Möglicherweise gibt es aber um 19:00 (12:00 CST) ein erstes Punkteupdate



. . .

Ich hoffe, dass - trotz der Serverausfälle - die Wu´s mit den Bonuspunkten richtig gutgeschrieben werden. 

Denn die gesendeten Daten enthalten die nötigen timestamps - also alle Daten, die nachvollziehen lassen, wann die WU begonnen und wann sie beendet wurde . . .

Wenn nicht, dann (@#!@! . . .)


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Dezember 2011)

Als wenn bis morn Morgen keine Punkte gut geschrieben werden, muss ich mir echt überlegen den Server abzuschalten und das Senden der BigWU hinauszuzögern > lieber ein paar Punkte als gar keine.


----------



## Wolvie (12. Dezember 2011)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass - trotz der Serverausfälle - die Wu´s mit den Bonuspunkten richtig gutgeschrieben werden.



Ich bin froh, WENN die WU's überhaupt noch gutgeschrieben werden.


----------



## Amigafan (12. Dezember 2011)

Wolvie schrieb:


> Ich bin froh, WENN die WU's überhaupt noch gutgeschrieben werden.



Ihr sprüht ja förmlich vor Optimismus . . . - nehmt mir nicht noch meinen . . 

Ihr wisst doch: Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt - also lass ich mich mal "überraschen" (zitter)

Edit1: Es ist 19:00 Uhr und es scheint geupdatet zu werden ("hoff hoff") 
Edit2: So´n schei . .!  - immer noch nichts Neues


----------



## Bumblebee (12. Dezember 2011)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Edit2: So´n schei . .!  - immer noch nichts Neues



Ja, es ist zum


----------



## acer86 (12. Dezember 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ja, es ist zum


 
das kannste laut sagen, noch dazu  gab es gestern nur 7022er Wu´s, da gibt es schon mal die schnellen Wu´s und dan sowas


----------



## mihapiha (12. Dezember 2011)

Langsam könnte es wieder Punkte geben. Ich habe bald zwei P6903 WUs fertig. Wäre doch wirklich schade wenn dann 550k Punkte einfach so verschwinden


----------



## Wolvie (12. Dezember 2011)

Bin ich grad froh das seit Samstag Abens mein LP auf einer 10130 rumkaut, TPF: ~23min, wird wohl morgen noch dann rumrechnen.


----------



## Manicmanuel (12. Dezember 2011)

Die Punkte sind im Endefekt völlig Nebensache, zwar ist es schön den ein oder anderen Score zu erreichen/bekommen.
Wichtiger wäre die Tatsache, dass die geleistete Rechenarbeit Früchte, sprich Resultate mit sich bringt und Stanford, trotz fehlender Punkte (für die scoregeilen unter uns) die Ergebnisse nutzen kann.

Reißt euch zam ... faltet weiter.. es gibt schlimmeres...


----------



## mihapiha (12. Dezember 2011)

Das mag sein, aber ich kenne mich selbst zu gut. Wenn ich mich entschließe jeden Monat für dieses Team 180-190k zu falten, halte ich mich auch daran. Wenn aus irgend einem Grund ich mich einen Monat nicht daran halte, vernachlässige ich mein Versprechen immer mehr. Die Tatsache das ich für mein Hauptteam keine Punkte bekomme ist mir ganz egal. Aber hier will ich unbedingt auf meine 180-190k, damit ich weiter weiterhin jeden Monat vorbei schaue. Es mag vielleicht komisch klingen, aber ich kenne mich nur zu gut. Besser jeden Monat 180k als einen Monat eine halbe Million und dann für einige Monate nichts, vielleicht nie wieder was.


----------



## Wolvie (12. Dezember 2011)

Manicmanuel schrieb:


> Die Punkte sind im Endefekt völlig Nebensache, zwar ist es schön den ein oder anderen Score zu erreichen/bekommen.
> Wichtiger wäre die Tatsache, dass die geleistete Rechenarbeit Früchte, sprich Resultate mit sich bringt und Stanford, trotz fehlender Punkte (für die scoregeilen unter uns) die Ergebnisse nutzen kann.
> 
> Reißt euch zam ... faltet weiter.. es gibt schlimmeres...



Drum liefen die Falter auch gestern durch und werden weiter laufen - Punkte hin oder her.


----------



## Bumblebee (12. Dezember 2011)

Manicmanuel schrieb:


> Die Punkte sind im Endefekt völlig Nebensache, zwar ist es schön den ein oder anderen Score zu erreichen/bekommen.
> Wichtiger wäre die Tatsache, dass die geleistete Rechenarbeit Früchte, sprich Resultate mit sich bringt und Stanford, trotz fehlender Punkte (für die scoregeilen unter uns) die Ergebnisse nutzen kann.
> 
> Reißt euch zam ... faltet weiter.. es gibt schlimmeres...



Absolut richtig, bloss ...



Wolvie schrieb:


> Drum liefen die Falter auch gestern durch und werden weiter laufen - Punkte hin oder her.



Gut so, bloss ...

... ich hasse es der "Advocatus diaboli" zu sein bloss wenn es *auf Dauer* keine Punkte für die Rechenarbeit gibt dann weil die Resultate im Datenhimmel gelandet sind
- was bedeuten würde (was keiner hofft), dass nicht bloss unsere Punkte verloren sind sondern eben auch die Resultate...


----------



## mattinator (12. Dezember 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> ... ich hasse es der "Advocatus diaboli" zu sein bloss wenn es *auf Dauer* keine Punkte für die Rechenarbeit gibt dann weil die Resultate im Datenhimmel gelandet sind
> - was bedeuten würde (was keiner hofft), dass nicht bloss unsere Punkte verloren sind sondern eben auch die Resultate...


 
Denkst Du, dass auch Projekte verloren gegangen sind, die erst nach Beginn der Probleme hochgeladen wurden ? Nach meinen Client-Logs gab es beim Upload zwar zwischenzeitlich Verbindungsprobleme, aber im Moment sind keine offenen Projekte übrig.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Dezember 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> ... ich hasse es der "Advocatus diaboli" zu sein bloss wenn es *auf Dauer* keine Punkte für die Rechenarbeit gibt dann weil die Resultate im Datenhimmel gelandet sind
> - was bedeuten würde (was keiner hofft), dass nicht bloss unsere Punkte verloren sind sondern eben auch die Resultate...


Ich hoffe das unsere Arbeit nicht übern Jordan gegangen ist. 
Punkteverlust wäre nicht so schlimm > trifft schliesslich alle Falter.


----------



## Abductee (12. Dezember 2011)

bei mir war das send ~5h in der warteschleife und hats dann doch noch gesendet.


----------



## Amigafan (12. Dezember 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das unsere Arbeit nicht übern Jordan gegangen ist.
> Punkteverlust wäre nicht so schlimm > trifft schliesslich alle Falter.



Ärgerlich wäre es trotzdem, denn die Punkte machen doch für alle den Reiz des "nach höherem Strebens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

    " aus   

Und - was nicht zu vernachlässigen ist - es geht auch um die Reputation von Stanford selber! Häufiger sollten Sie sich solche katastrophalen Pannen - wenn es so bleibt - nicht erlauben. . .


----------



## Wolvie (12. Dezember 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> ... ich hasse es der "Advocatus diaboli" zu sein bloss wenn es *auf Dauer* keine Punkte für die Rechenarbeit gibt dann weil die Resultate im Datenhimmel gelandet sind
> - was bedeuten würde (was keiner hofft), dass nicht bloss unsere Punkte verloren sind sondern eben auch die Resultate...


That's it!
Wenn die WU's "gehimmelt" sind hat keiner was davon - und dann spart man sich lieber den Strom bis alles wieder geht.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Dezember 2011)

Nach wie vor tote Hose. 
Wenn ich morgen aufstehe und immernoch keine Punkte vergeben werden, schalt ich den Server bis am Abend ab.


----------



## Thosch (13. Dezember 2011)

Moin@all.
Immer noch keine Punkte ...   Bei mir werden fast zeitgleich die beiden Clients mit ner WU fertig, dann gehts Gerät down.   Was nützt das Weiterfalten wenn man nicht weiß ob da nicht was "hinten runter fällt" ...


----------



## mihapiha (13. Dezember 2011)

Folding@home
Server Status for Folding@home

Korrekt. Keine Änderungen. Langsam wird es wirklich lästig.

Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken einfach -bigadv tag zu deaktivieren. Immerhin faltet mein Server nur P6903 und P6901 WUs. Und ohne Bonus-Punkte macht dass dann auch keinen Sinn. Da könnte ich ein paar von den kleinen alle paar Stunden stattdessen falten...


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Dezember 2011)

mihapiha schrieb:


> Keine Änderungen. Langsam wird es wirklich lästig.



Du sprichst ein grosses Wort gelassen aus
Und ich finde es maximal  dass es kein Updates von Stanford gibt...


----------



## mihapiha (13. Dezember 2011)

Naja. Mich stört es langsam. Ich habe bisher zwei bigWUs gefaltet 2xP6901 und noch keine Punkte erhalten. Das geht noch, aber ich möchte nur wissen wann es endlich wieder Punkte gibt. Ich möchte wissen wie weit ich von meinen gewünschten 190k für dieses Team weg bin...

In 2h wird ein P6903 WU fertig gestellt (circa 315k Punkte) wenn ich normal Punkte erhalten würde, und morgen noch eins (circa 270k Punkte). Dann wäre es doch lästig wenn ich "nur" 40k für die Basispunkte erhalte... 

mit meinem Spielerechner werde ich dann nicht mehr falten, und meinen Server stelle ich auf die -smp WUs um. Warum sollte es 3 Tage diese riesen WUs falten wenn es keinen Unterschied macht?


----------



## Malkolm (13. Dezember 2011)

Da die Server ja durchgängig die Arbeit akzeptieren gehe ich stark davon aus, dass auch die Weiterverarbeitung der gesendeten Daten läuft wie vorgesehen.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (13. Dezember 2011)

Wenn die Punkte nicht bald gut geschrieben werden werde ich ernsthaft einen Wechsel zu WCG in Erwägung ziehen, das kanns doch echt nicht sein.


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Dezember 2011)

Bleibt positiv ....

Nach letzten Informationen (halboffiziell) stehen über 16'000 fertig gerechnete WU's "im Stau" und werden nun langsam abgearbeitet.


----------



## tom7 (13. Dezember 2011)

Punkte wurden laut [URL="http://www.hardfolding.com/fh_stats/index.php?pz=120&tnum=70335"]Folding@Home Statistics[/URL] nachgereicht :daumen:

Edit: Fehlinformation


----------



## Z28LET (13. Dezember 2011)

Meine Punktzahl hat sich nicht verändert.
Oder die vom Team, die wohl auch nicht. 

Zumindest sehe ich es nicht.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (13. Dezember 2011)

öhh die ppd ist zwar höher als bei extremoverclocking, aber die gesamt punkte /WU Zahl sind die selben.
oder verstehe ich irgendwas nicht?! o.O


----------



## tom7 (13. Dezember 2011)

Z28LET schrieb:


> Meine Punktzahl hat sich nicht verändert.
> Oder die vom Team, die wohl auch nicht.
> 
> Zumindest sehe ich es nicht.


 


nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> öhh die ppd ist zwar höher als bei extremoverclocking, aber die gesamt punkte /WU Zahl sind die selben.
> oder verstehe ich irgendwas nicht?! o.O



Habe die Gesamtpunktzahl gar nicht verglichen, insofern wohl doch keine neuen Punkte


----------



## Wolvie (13. Dezember 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Bleibt positiv ....
> 
> Nach letzten Informationen (halboffiziell) stehen über 16'000 fertig gerechnete WU's "im Stau" und werden nun langsam abgearbeitet.



Die sind wahrscheinlich alle von uns. 

BTW: Konnte noch nirgends sehen, das sich Punkte geändert haben.


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Dezember 2011)

Wolvie schrieb:


> Die sind wahrscheinlich alle von uns.
> 
> BTW: Konnte noch nirgends sehen, das sich Punkte geändert haben.



Es hat sich ja (leider) auch noch nichts geändert


----------



## chris1995 (13. Dezember 2011)

Meine Maschinen hab ich gestern abend auch runter gefahren, ich werde noch warten bis wieder alles zumindest teilweise wieder läuft 
Bis dahin spiel ich mal wieder mit den Taktraten mal schaun was der 2600k mit der h60 schaft mit moderaten Spannungen 

Hoffentlich gibts bald mal gute Neuichkeiten

MfG Chris


----------



## acer86 (13. Dezember 2011)

ist schon schade das die Punkte nicht gutgeschrieben werden, hoffe mal die holen das nach, hab mein sys aber trotzdem am laufen und werd es wie gewohnt jeden Tag falten lassen ob es nun punkte gibt oder nicht


----------



## Amigafan (13. Dezember 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> ist schon schade das die Punkte nicht gutgeschrieben werden, hoffe mal die holen das nach, hab mein sys aber trotzdem am laufen und werd es wie gewohnt jeden Tag falten lassen ob es nun punkte gibt oder nicht



Punkte hin oder her - diese bilden zwar die Grundlage des Anreizes, den Anderen ein- bzw. zu überholen, aber:

Was ich zum  find: die "Informationspolitik" von Stanford:  man läst uns tagelang im Dunkeln darüber, ob die Serverprobleme auch die Annahme und die "Weiterverarbeitung" der Ergebnisse betreffen  - oder - kurz gesagt:

keine Information darüber, ob wir nicht umsonst falten  - kostenlos tuen wir es ja schon . . .

 Und da erwarte ich - wenn ich Ihnen helfe - ein anderes Gebaren!!!


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Dezember 2011)

*UPDATE:*
Nachdem die WU-Menge im Stau auf fast 20'000 hochgeschnellt war hat sie sich nun bei gut 5000 eingependelt und sinkt tendenziell weiter.
Hoffentlich sehen wir etwas davon im nächsten Update... 

@Amigafan... ruuuhig Brauner - hast ja recht


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (13. Dezember 2011)

Deswegen wechseln auch immer mehr Leute zu anderen Plattformen um gutes mit Ihrer Rechenleistung zu tun, Stanford glaubt echt sie können machen was sie wollen mit uns , obwohl wir das alles freiwillig machen. Wünsche der Community werden ignoriert , Kritik zensiert und Informationen bekommen wir auch keine.
Vor ein paar Jahren war das noch anders , irgendwie ist ihnen das Projekt ein wenig zu groß geworden...


----------



## Amigafan (13. Dezember 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> *UPDATE:*
> Nachdem die WU-Menge im Stau auf fast 20'000 hochgeschnellt war hat sie sich nun bei gut 5000 eingependelt und sinkt tendenziell weiter.
> Hoffentlich sehen wir etwas davon im nächsten Update...
> 
> @Amigafan... ruuuhig Brauner - hast ja recht



Ich weis ja nicht, woher Du diese Infos hast - Tatsache ist aber, dass schon wieder weniger Server "arbeiten" - der beste Zwischenstand waren 4 Server down und einer ohne Antwort - schau mal bitte jetzt auf den Serverstatus! Die Probleme haben wieder zugenommen!!!

Edit: Und zwar massiv - 5 Server down und 9 Server, die nicht antworten . . .


----------



## Gast20141127 (13. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe jetzt mein Boinc-Account reaktiviert und mache ein bisschen Malaria und Klimaforschung.
Der F@H-Client ist erst mal ausgeschaltet und wartet mit 3 sendebereiten Resultaten...


----------



## mihapiha (13. Dezember 2011)

Noch immer keine Punkte. Naja. Vielleicht wäre ein Sprung zu anderen Gruppen nicht sooo falsch...
Ist immerhin eine Überlegung wert


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (13. Dezember 2011)

gustlegga schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt mein Boinc-Account reaktiviert und mache ein bisschen Malaria und Klimaforschung.
> Der F@H-Client ist erst mal ausgeschaltet und wartet mit 3 sendebereiten Resultaten...


Dito , mache jetzt GPUGrid+WCG(son Aids projekt).


----------



## nfsgame (13. Dezember 2011)

Bei mir pausieren die GPUs auch erstmal bis wieder Besserung in Aussicht ist. Bringt ja schließlich auch nichts wenn die Ergebnisse im Datenhimmel landen. Die Punkte sind Nebensache.


----------



## Schmidde (13. Dezember 2011)

Statt die Clients zu stoppen könnte man doch auch auf Halde falten oder nicht? 

Weis jemand ob das mit dem V7 mittlerweile auch geht?


----------



## Gast20141127 (13. Dezember 2011)

Schmidde schrieb:


> Weis jemand ob das mit dem V7 mittlerweile auch geht?


Ich hab in bei mir so eingestellt, dass er bei 90% eine neue zieht.
Da musst du nur schauen das man dann halt seine Internetverbindung trennt wenn die neue geladen ist und bevor die laufende WU fertig ist.
Der Client versucht dann in immer größeren Zeitabständen die fertige zurückzuschicken.
Wenn die nächste dann bei 89% ist, bei der WU die auf "Send" steht schauen wie lange er noch wartet bis der nächste Sendeversuch ist;
da musst du dann halt schauen wielange das eine Prozent braucht bis die aktuelle bei 90 ist, dann das Internet wieder kurz aktivieren damit er eine neue lädt,
und dann die Internetverbindung gleich wieder trennen wenn eine neue geladen ist und auf "Ready" steht.
ist halt blöd das man dann nicht online gehen kann, sonst werden die fertigen ja irgendwann zurückgeschickt.
Außer man beendet den Client halt wenn man online gehen will.
Parameter glaub ich gibt es keine das er Client nachfragt bevor er sich mit den Servern verbindet.
Mit dem V6 Systray GPU konnte man das noch einstellen...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Dezember 2011)

Unter Linux mit dem V6 scheint die einzige Möglichkeit wenn man auf Halte falten will mehrere Faltclienten zu sein.

Immernoch keine Punkte-Updates. 

Nachtrag:
Off-topic: Am Sontag hat unsere Mikrowelle (15-20Jährig) den Geist aufgegeben, da sich eine Reparatur kaum noch lohnte haben wir uns eine Neue bestellt und ich hab mir bei der Gelegenheit auch noch einen Bluetooth-Stick mitbestellt (beides beim gleichen Händler vorrätig). Heute ist die bestellte Ware gekommen > Die Mikrowelle kamm mit der Post und Stick kamm per DHL.


----------



## Schmidde (13. Dezember 2011)

Naja, die Prozedur mit dem v7er ist mir dann doch zu blöd 
Trotzdem Danke, kann man ja trotzdem mal darauf zurückgreifen.

Gefaltet wird auf jeden fall mal weiter, vielleicht werden die Punkte ja noch gut geschrieben......außerdem wärmt der MoRa so schön das Zimmer


----------



## tomas2 (13. Dezember 2011)

Hilfe, ich bräuchte mal dringend Rat von einem Hardware Crack. Ok, eigentlich sind das hier ja alle. 
Also es ist so. Seit ich auf meinem Intel DH67CF Mini-ITX Brett den I7 2600K betreibe, habe ich nur noch Scherereien mit der Bildausgabe (HDMI als auch VGA). 
Es kommt vor, dass der Monitor noch vor dem Windows Boot das Signal verliert. Manchmal kommt das Signal einige Sekunden danach wieder. Manchmal komm ich aber nicht mal ins BIOS oder in das Boot Programm der Win 7 CD. 
Wenn dann Win gestartet ist, läuft das Bild soweit stabil. Als ich aber den neusten Intel Grafiktreiber für die HD3000 installierte, schaltete das Signal sogar in Win 7 im 5 Sekunden-Takt an und aus (blinken). 

Ich habe schon das neuste BIOs-Update draufgemacht, Spannung der iGpu manuell per BIOS erhöht. 
Aktuellster Chipset-Treiber, anderes Kabel und anderer Monitor. Immer dasselbe Verhalten. 
Der Rechner selbst läuft einwandfrei. Es ist nur die Grafikausgabe. 

Hat es wohl damit zu tun, dass das Board den i7 2600K offiziell nicht unterstützt?
Ist evtl. Das Board oder gar die CPU kaputt? Was vermutet ihr?


----------



## davidof2001 (14. Dezember 2011)

Da kann ich dir leider nicht weiterhelfen tomas2, 

ABER

Auf Kakao Stats habe ich heute meine ersten 353 Punkte seit langem bekommen.


----------



## mihapiha (14. Dezember 2011)

Ein Freund hat eine Antwort erhalten...



> Vijay replied to an email I had sent earlier in the day. He stated the  stats servers were placed back online at 1:30 PM PST and we should start  seeing updates again soon. He also went on to state he didnt think any  loss of data would result from the update servers being offline.



mit etwas Glück werden die Daten also demnächst wieder aktualisiert...


----------



## Muschkote (14. Dezember 2011)

Na also, die Server laufen wieder und die Punkte werden nachgereicht. 

@tomas2



> Hat es wohl damit zu tun, dass das Board den i7 2600K offiziell nicht unterstützt?


 
Ich denke das wird der Grund sein. Der einzige i7 der unterstützt wird ist der 2600s. Kann gut sein, dass dein Board nur Für CPUs mit 65W TDP geeignet ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Dezember 2011)

Wurde auch Zeit das es wieder Punkte gibt. 
Leider sind noch keine Punkte von den letzten WU's nachgereicht worden. 

Ich hab meinen Server jetzt wieder eingeschaltet, aber da ich der ganzen Sache noch nicht ganz traue, werd ich ein paar Tage normale SMP-WU's falten.


----------



## nfsgame (14. Dezember 2011)

Hab die Clients wieder gestartet.


----------



## Z28LET (14. Dezember 2011)

Bin ja wirklich schwerstens gespannt, ob da was nachgereicht wird, mit den ganzen WUs in der zwischenzeit....


----------



## Schmicki (14. Dezember 2011)

Juchu, die Punkte rollen wieder an.

Hier die offizielle Stellungnahme:



> *Update on outage – FAH has been up as of Sunday, stats back on line now*
> 
> Here's our (I think) last update on this recent outage.  This was a  major disaster at Stanford affecting the whole campus and I'm grateful  for our team coming in on Sunday to get things back up.  The workservers  have been up since then and work and stats have been saved.  The stats  updating was put on hold until we can make sure everything looked ok.   We've turned it back on.  Please note that there is no stats loss while  we turn off updates.  People should see a big bump in their stats  shortly.  Thanks for bearing with us through this.


Na dann kann ja die Punktewelle anrauschen!


----------



## nichtraucher91 (14. Dezember 2011)

Leider hab ich noch keine Punkte gutgeschrieben bekommen...
Naja kommt Zeit kommt Rat.


----------



## Gast20141127 (14. Dezember 2011)

ich warte jetzt mal das Update um 10 ab, dann werd ich meine Clients wieder starten und die fertigen WUs auf die Reise schicken.
Aktuell sind laut Server-Status Seite immer noch die selben 5 Server down und 2 auf Reject. Einer davon SMP.


----------



## Bumblebee (14. Dezember 2011)

Na ja, die werden noch eine Weile brauchen bis alles "rübergeschoben" ist
Ob wirklich nichts verloren gegangen ist wird sich zeigen; wirklich glauben werde ich es erst wenn die Abrechnung am Schluss auch wirklich stimmt


----------



## Gast20141127 (14. Dezember 2011)

```
10:23:53:Trying to send results to collection server
10:23:53:Unit 00: Upload complete
10:23:53:Unit 01: Uploading 320.21KiB to 171.67.108.49
10:23:53:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
10:23:53:Connecting to 171.67.108.49:8080
10:23:53:Final credit estimate, 1325.00 points
10:23:53:Cleaning up Unit 00
10:23:55:Unit 02: Upload complete
10:23:55:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
10:23:55:Final credit estimate, 1325.00 points
10:23:55:Cleaning up Unit 02
10:23:57:Connecting to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80
10:23:57:Unit 01: Upload complete
10:23:57:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
10:23:57:Final credit estimate, 1325.00 points
```
Na das sieht ja dann schon mal wieder recht zuversichtlich aus.


----------



## mihapiha (14. Dezember 2011)

Ich denke ich werde noch etwas abwarten, aber ich weiß nicht wie man die Mitteilung seitens Stanfords verstehen soll.
Heißt das, dass alle WUs noch nachkommen oder dass alle WUs und Punkte von Freitag bis Sonntag verschwunden sind?


----------



## Gast20141127 (14. Dezember 2011)

So wie ich das aus dem Beitrag von Schmicki rauslese wo er die Leute von Stanford zitiert:


> ... Please note that there is no stats loss while  we turn off updates.   People should see a big bump in their stats  shortly.  Thanks for  bearing with us through this.


sieht das für mich aus als ob die Punkte wohl nachgetragen werden.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (14. Dezember 2011)

gustlegga schrieb:


> ```
> 10:23:53:Trying to send results to collection server
> 10:23:53:Unit 00: Upload complete
> 10:23:53:Unit 01: Uploading 320.21KiB to 171.67.108.49
> ...


Hochladen hat bei mir immer funktioniert


----------



## freibier47906 (14. Dezember 2011)

Was muß ich löschen,damit sich die CPU ne neue WU holt? Als das ganze Theater losging,waren die Clienten zum Glück erst bei 3-4%,und nun will ich zumindest für die CPU ne neue WU ziehen(lassen).


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Dezember 2011)

Meine BigWU, die ich heute Morgen um 6:50 zurückgeschickt habe wurde auch schon gezählt > sind halt "nur" noch 250'000 Punkte, dafür auf sicher. 

@freibier47906: Inhalt vom WU-Ordner.


----------



## Gast20141127 (14. Dezember 2011)

Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> Hochladen hat bei mir immer funktioniert


 Ja, aber mittlerweile steht auch wieder im Log das Punkte gutgeschrieben wurden.
Das sah am Sonntag noch ganz anders aus...

---
OMFG, Thread II schon 2k-Seiten.
Wird dann wohl Zeit für Thread III.


----------



## mihapiha (14. Dezember 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Meine BigWU, die ich heute Morgen um 6:50 zurückgeschickt habe wurde auch schon gezählt > sind halt "nur" noch 250'000 Punkte, dafür auf sicher.


 
Du hast die Punkte erhalten?! 
Ich habe noch keine SMP Punkte aus den letzten paar Tagen erhalten. Ich warte auf rund 700k Punkte (wenn ich tatsächlich überhaupt noch Bonus Punkte erhalte)


----------



## Thosch (14. Dezember 2011)

Heute früh habe ich meinen Arbeitsrechner (XP3200+) hochgefahren und er hat eine WU zu Ende gebracht. Diese wurde mir gutgeschrieben von den anderen ist weit und breit nichts in Sicht.


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (14. Dezember 2011)

Mein 2600k wird bald ausgewechselt, er ist doch arg OC lädiert(hat dafür aber fast 5,5mio punkte dieses jahr gefaltet fürs team)
hat am ende mehhr "eue"s abgeworfen als alles andere.

hoffe mein 2700k schafft mehr oc mit weniger spannung, sodass auch 2012 einen gutes faltjahr wird.
hoffe auch mal das SMP/bigwu bis dahin wieder ordentlich gezählt werden...

mfg


----------



## Gast20141127 (14. Dezember 2011)

Scheint wieder schlimmer zu werden: 3:00:11 PST
9 Server auf "No Response", 5 "Down"
http://fah-web.stanford.edu/serverstat.html


----------



## Special_Flo (14. Dezember 2011)

Mein GPU-Client V6 bleibt immer hängen nach einer Unstable Maschine.
Also lädt keine neue.... ich muss ihn erst beenden und neustarten.

starte den Clienten mit -forcegpu g80 -local . mehr nicht.

Einer neh idee wie er danach sofort neh neue zieht?

mfg Flo


----------



## benjasso (14. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab auch endlich mal wieder Punkte bekommen, aber sicher nur von heute


----------



## mattinator (14. Dezember 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ob wirklich nichts verloren gegangen ist wird sich zeigen; wirklich glauben werde ich es erst wenn die Abrechnung am Schluss auch wirklich stimmt


 
Wie prüfst Du dass dann, HFM.NET Work Unit History Viewer ?


----------



## T0M@0 (14. Dezember 2011)

Special_Flo schrieb:


> Mein GPU-Client V6 bleibt immer hängen nach einer Unstable Maschine.
> Also lädt keine neue.... ich muss ihn erst beenden und neustarten.
> 
> starte den Clienten mit -forcegpu g80 -local . mehr nicht.
> ...


 
Was für eine Grafikkarte hast du denn? Welcher Treiber? Warum "forcegpu g80"? Wird die Karte ohne nicht erkannt? OC? Eventuell mal etwas runter takten und kucken ob es dennoch Probleme gibt...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Dezember 2011)

mihapiha schrieb:


> Du hast die Punkte erhalten?!
> Ich habe noch keine SMP Punkte aus den letzten paar Tagen erhalten. Ich warte auf rund 700k Punkte (wenn ich tatsächlich überhaupt noch Bonus Punkte erhalte)


Die Punkte von den letzten Tagen sind bei mir auch noch keine gekommen, ich vermisse Punkte in der Höhe von ~100'000 > alles WU's vom 1090t und den beiden GTX460. 
Die erwände BigWU hab ich erst heute Morgen um 6:50Uhr zurückgeschickt > hab sie sozusagen 1Tag gepunkert.


----------



## Special_Flo (14. Dezember 2011)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Was für eine Grafikkarte hast du denn? Welcher Treiber? Warum "forcegpu g80"? Wird die Karte ohne nicht erkannt? OC? Eventuell mal etwas runter takten und kucken ob es dennoch Probleme gibt...



Also Treiber 290.36
force gpu g80 einfach mal drinne.
OC auf 700/1620/864 |GPU/Shader/Ram.
Graka ist eine 8800GTS 320MB (G80)
Bei  z.b. P5768(353Punkte) gibt es keine Probleme.
mfg Flo


----------



## mattinator (14. Dezember 2011)

Special_Flo schrieb:


> Also Treiber 290.36
> OC auf 700/1620/864 |GPU/Shader/Ram.
> Graka ist eine 8800GTS 320MB (G80)
> Bei  z.b. P5768(353Punkte) gibt es keine Probleme.


 
Installier mal den aktuellen WHQL Treiber, OC etwas reduzieren. Außerdem sollten die 320MB für einige Projekte etwas wenig sein. Vllt. kommt der Client durch das force_gpu etwas durcheinander.


----------



## Special_Flo (14. Dezember 2011)

mattinator schrieb:


> Installier mal den aktuellen WHQL Treiber, OC etwas reduzieren. Außerdem sollten die 320MB für einige Projekte etwas wenig sein. Vllt. kommt der Client durch das force_gpu etwas durcheinander.



OK Oc weiter runter und forcegpu rein.
Aber treiber ist schon der Neuste Beta Treiber...


----------



## mattinator (14. Dezember 2011)

Special_Flo schrieb:


> OK Oc weiter runter und forcegpu rein.
> Aber treiber ist schon der Neuste Beta Treiber...


 
Beta muss nicht besser sein, erst recht nicht bei älteren Grafikkarten-Generationen. Meistens sind die Treiber für die aktuelle Architektur optimiert. forcegpu eher raus meinte ich. Bei mir laufen gerade zwei 577x-er Projekte auf den GTX275, Video-RAM-Auslastung je Karte 614448 KByte. Das wäre z.B. für Deine GTS etwas viel.


----------



## Special_Flo (14. Dezember 2011)

mattinator schrieb:


> Beta muss nicht besser sein, erst recht nicht bei älteren Grafikkarten-Generationen. Meistens sind die Treiber für die aktuelle Architektur optimiert. forcegpu eher raus meinte ich. Bei mir laufen gerade zwei 577x-er Projekte auf den GTX275, Video-RAM-Auslastung je Karte 614448 KByte. Das wäre z.B. für Deine GTS etwas viel.



jo. also den "normalen" Treiber nehmen?
oder force gpu ist raus.
oc nur auf 640 noch.

mfg Flo


----------



## Henninges (14. Dezember 2011)

ot : eben im "heute journal"...forscher des max-planck-instituts haben bahnbrechendes herausgefunden...bla bla bla...einstein@home soll man sich installieren...bla bla bla...

wann kommen "wir" mal "ins zweite" ?


----------



## mihapiha (14. Dezember 2011)

Jetzt wird es für dieses Team einen kleinen Boost geben. Ich habe beschlossen beide Computer über die Winterferien für dieses Team falten zu lassen.
Idealerweise werde ich in die Top 5 Falter dieses Teams zumindest nach PPD kommen. In rund einer Woche sollte sich ein Durchschnitt von rund 200k PPD Einpendeln.  

Ob sich die 200k PPD mehr oder weniger für das Team irgendwie auszeichnen wird sich noch sicher zeigen. Meine Faltfarm wurde umgestellt und mein PC wird in wenigen Stunden folgen.

Für die letzten paar Tage wird es anscheinend keine Punkte geben. Schade! Wären circa 700k gewesen die während der "Down-Phase" abgesendet wurden


----------



## nfsgame (14. Dezember 2011)

Ich terrorisiere auffer Cebit mal nen paar im Pressezentrum   .


----------



## p00nage (14. Dezember 2011)

Ich melde mich auch mal wieder, sicher das es keine punkte mehr geben wird ? Wäre wirklich schade, weil ist doch nen kleiner anreizt wenn sie schon den 2600k beschnitten haben :-!


----------



## Schmicki (14. Dezember 2011)

Keine Aufregung wegen den Punkten, die werden noch kommen:



> We're investigating reports that donors stats were not registered into the stats system.  We're working on a recredit now.


Quelle

und



> Sorry for not posting more in this thread, but we have been reading your  posts and then investigating what's going on.  I think we see what  happened and have a recredit going on.  It will take a while though,  possibly more than a day.


Quelle

Also einfach abwarten und Daumen drücken! 

Ach so, netter Zug von dir mihapiha!


----------



## mattinator (14. Dezember 2011)

Special_Flo schrieb:


> jo. also den "normalen" Treiber nehmen?
> oder force gpu ist raus.
> oc nur auf 640 noch


 
Versuchs mal so. Wenn's nicht funktioniert, die fahlog.txt posten.



Schmicki schrieb:


> Ach so, netter Zug von dir mihapiha!



Finde ich auch, das Team dankt.


----------



## kubi-1988 (14. Dezember 2011)

p00nage schrieb:


> Ich melde mich auch mal wieder, sicher das es keine punkte mehr geben wird ? Wäre wirklich schade, weil ist doch nen kleiner anreizt wenn sie schon den 2600k beschnitten haben :-!


Also Punkte kommen definitiv noch welche. Ich habe mit den letzten Update 7395 Punkte für 3 WUs bekommen. Sogar die Bonuspunkte für die SMP-WU von Sonntag wurden richtig gutgeschrieben.


----------



## mihapiha (14. Dezember 2011)

Danke. Es sind zwei mal P6903 WUs am Falten. In circa 3 Tagen wird es dann die ersten Punkte für dieses Team geben von meiner Seite. Mal schauen ob die ersten fast 600k reichen werden um die Top 5 der PPD Falter zu knacken...


----------



## Muschkote (15. Dezember 2011)

Ich glaube die verloren geglaubten Punkte rollen an. 

Edit: @mihapiha, 600k reichen auf jedenfall in die Top 5. Ausgezeichnet 

Edit 2: Jippie, durch die nachgereichten Punkte haben wir ganz nebenbei Team "Pande Lab" wieder überholt.


----------



## Henninges (15. Dezember 2011)

bestätige die gutgeschriebenen ppd's... (:


----------



## xX jens Xx (15. Dezember 2011)

Bei mir wurden gestern auch 80k gutgeschrieben


----------



## Z28LET (15. Dezember 2011)

Dito.
Wobei ich nicht im einzelnen kontrolliert habe, ob das alles hin kommt. Gehe aber einfach mal davon aus.


----------



## Manicmanuel (15. Dezember 2011)

Ich würd mich auch nicht beschweren, fehlten am Ende ein paar Punkte in der "Abrechnung". Nach einem derart umfangreichen technischen Ausfall dennoch all das nachzureichen rechne ich Stanford entsprechend hoch an.

Mich hätte es zwar auch geärgert wenn die Punkte verloren gegangen wären aber da ja keiner "Schuld" an dem Ausfall hatte... es gibt schlimmeres. 

Fold on!


----------



## Schmicki (15. Dezember 2011)

Juchu, das ist ja fast wie Weihnachten! 

Ich habe auch einen dicken Sack an Punkten bekommen. Kann es zwar nicht genau nachhalten, aber ich bin zufrieden! 
Nur die Informationspolitik seitens Stanford ist verbesserungswürdig. Aber Vijay hatte sich schon im Forum entschuldigt. Mal sehen, ob wir beim nächsten Vorfall schneller mit Infos versorgt werden. Natürlich kann der nächste Vorfall gerne auf sich warten lassen! 

*FOLD ON!*


----------



## Malkolm (15. Dezember 2011)

Henninges schrieb:


> ot : eben im "heute journal"...forscher des max-planck-instituts haben bahnbrechendes herausgefunden...bla bla bla...einstein@home soll man sich installieren...bla bla bla...
> 
> wann kommen "wir" mal "ins zweite" ?



Das ist den aktuellen Ereignissen geschuldet.
Zum einen wurden vor kurzem ja ultra-massive schwarze Löcher entdeckt, zum anderen hat die Gruppe am MPI einige neue Paper veröffentlicht, in der Regel ist das auch der Moment, an dem Pressemitteilungen herausgegeben werden und dementsprechend der Medien-Zug auf so ein Thema aufspringen kann.
Diesen Vorgang kann man immer beobachten wenn es um Wissenschaft geht. Wenn unsere Gruppe im Institut mal wieder ein Nature oder Science Paper herausbringt ist die Bude zwei Wochen voll mit Pressevertretern, die restlichen Monate (oder gar Jahre) interessiert sich kein Schwein mehr dafür 

Außerdem darf man nicht vergessen, dass die MPIs eine deutsche Einrichtung sind, über die im deutschen Fernsehen daher natürlich besonders berichtet wird. Zumal das Gros der eher gebildeten "heute-journal"-Gucker immernoch mehr mit Einstein anfangen können, als mit Proteinen, selbst wenn sie von der eigentlichen Materie in beiden Fällen keinerlei Ahnung haben.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (15. Dezember 2011)

mihapiha schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt wird es für dieses Team einen kleinen Boost geben. Ich habe beschlossen beide Computer über die Winterferien für dieses Team falten zu lassen.
> Idealerweise werde ich in die Top 5 Falter dieses Teams zumindest nach PPD kommen. In rund einer Woche sollte sich ein Durchschnitt von rund 200k PPD Einpendeln.
> 
> Ob sich die 200k PPD mehr oder weniger für das Team irgendwie auszeichnen wird sich noch sicher zeigen. Meine Faltfarm wurde umgestellt und mein PC wird in wenigen Stunden folgen.
> ...



Und ich dachte ich kann mir auf Dauer ein kleines rennen mit dir liefern, aber wenn du jetzt mit der 24/7 Faltserver-Brechstange rangehst, zieh ich wohl den kurzeren^^
Schade aber auch schön


----------



## acer86 (15. Dezember 2011)

hat jemand schon mal so eine Wu gehabt, ist eine 8001er SMP Wu  mit nur 88Punkten Base Credit und die läuft mit einer TPF VON 33sek!!!!!   bringt dan aber nur 1400Punkte,


----------



## p00nage (15. Dezember 2011)

ich hab ma ne frage, ich muss pc diese nacht ma ausmachen weil bekomm besuch, jedoch wollte ich ihn dann morgen früh möglichst schnell wieder zum laufen bringen, funktioniert es wenn ich ihn einfach auf standby stelle ? weil morgen früh geht's zum boarden da will ich dann mich nicht noch an den pc setzen müssen


----------



## sc59 (15. Dezember 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> hat jemand schon mal so eine Wu gehabt, ist eine 8001er SMP Wu  mit nur 88Punkten Base Credit und die läuft mit einer TPF VON 33sek!!!!!   bringt dan aber nur 1400Punkte,



ja die habe ich auch seit heut morgen,
ich denke das es singel cpu WU´s sind die auch auf smp gehen.

gestern hatte ich ne 7006 glaub ich mich zu errinner, mit ner TPF von 2:30 und ner PPD von ca22K und das auf nem i5-750. 
fand ich schon geil.
mfg


----------



## nichtraucher91 (15. Dezember 2011)

p00nage schrieb:


> ich hab ma ne frage, ich muss pc diese nacht ma ausmachen weil bekomm besuch, jedoch wollte ich ihn dann morgen früh möglichst schnell wieder zum laufen bringen, funktioniert es wenn ich ihn einfach auf standby stelle ? weil morgen früh geht's zum boarden da will ich dann mich nicht noch an den pc setzen müssen


 
also ich lass mein PC nach eine gewissen zeit in den Standby modus gehen (vorallem wenn mein vater vor mir nach hause kommt).
wenn ich dann ~3h später wieder da bin, starte ich ihn neu und alles läuft wie zu vor weiter. 
Wie das aber bei einer ganzen Nacht aussieht kann ich dir nicht sagen. Früher zu Singl-Client zeiten st es mir einmal passiert, dass der Client nach rund 10h mit einem Error die WU abgebrochen hat und eine neue zog.


----------



## Thosch (15. Dezember 2011)

p00nage schrieb:


> ich hab ma ne frage, ich muss pc diese nacht ma ausmachen weil bekomm besuch, jedoch wollte ich ihn dann morgen früh möglichst schnell wieder zum laufen bringen, funktioniert es wenn ich ihn einfach auf standby stelle ? weil morgen früh geht's zum boarden da will ich dann mich nicht noch an den pc setzen müssen


 
Also meine beiden Rechner welche Falten gehen bei mir in den sog."Ruhezustand" (alles-Strom-wech-ganz-aus) WENN ich die mal abschalte. Kommt nicht oft vor, aber hin und wieder wenn ich länger als 24h abwesend bin schon. In WIN7 und XP klappt auch das "Aufwachen" beider bis jetzt ohne Probs. Rechnen an der Stelle weiter wo sie schlafen geschickt wurden. Und falls ich mal nicht vorort bin und die Falter nach einer fertigen WU in den Ruhezustand gehen sollen erledigt das "TOff" für mich. Funzt wunderbar.


----------



## Thosch (15. Dezember 2011)

Henninges schrieb:


> ot : eben im "heute journal"...forscher des max-planck-instituts haben bahnbrechendes herausgefunden...bla bla bla...einstein@home soll man sich installieren...bla bla bla...
> 
> wann kommen "wir" mal "ins zweite" ?


Auszug aus Wiki dazu:  _"...Der größte Teil der Arbeit wird jedoch von den Computern von  mittlerweile mehr als 528.000 Freiwilligen geleistet, wovon jedoch nur  rund 57.000 Teilnehmer regelmäßig aktiv sind. Im September 2010 standen  dem Projekt damit durch rund 118.000 Host-Computern über 300 Teraflopshttp://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Teraflops an Rechenleistung zur Verfügung, was zu diesem Zeitpunkt dem Platz 14 in der Liste der weltweit schnellsten Supercomputer  entsprach. Fernziel ist die Gewinnung von 400.000 regelmäßig aktiven  Teilnehmern, um die von den Detektoren gewonnenen Daten in annähernd  Echtzeit analysieren zu können._ ..."
Tolle Anzahl an "Mitspielern". Wobei ich deren Einsatz nicht schmälern möchte.
AAAABER: ebenf. Auszug aus Wiki ü.F@H:  _"... Mit mittlerweile einer Million PS3-Teilnehmern steht dieses Projekt als  bisher leistungsstärkstes verteiltes Rechnernetzwerk im Guinnes-Buch der Recorde. ..."_ Und das alleine mit den PS3-en. Aber das ist ja mittlerw. auch ein wenig "veraltet" was da steht.
Mich würde nun mal interessieren wo das F@H-NW in der Liste der "Supercomputer" auftaucht ... Und gibt es eine Übersicht wieviele User regelm./mit- falten ?


----------



## mihapiha (15. Dezember 2011)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Und ich dachte ich kann mir auf Dauer ein kleines rennen mit dir liefern, aber wenn du jetzt mit der 24/7 Faltserver-Brechstange rangehst, zieh ich wohl den kurzeren^^
> Schade aber auch schön




Verzweifle nicht, es ist nicht so, dass du mich nie wieder einholen wirst. Außerdem bin ich (noch) kein ständiger Falter dieses Teams. 
Naja mit der Zeit wirst du mich schon wieder einholen. Es immer nur eine Zeitfrage  

Wir hatten in einem Team einen Falter, der "nur" 4k PPD durchschnittlich gefaltet hat, aber durch eine konsequente Art kam er nach 2 Jahren in die Top Plätze. 
Leider hat er aufgehört. Immerhin sind es am Ende fast 4 Millionen Punkte geworden. Ist auch eine enorme Leistung. 

Viel wichtiger als der kurzzeitige Beitrag ist der Langfristige. Es gibt viele die nur für ein paar Monate oder gar Wochen unglaubliches Falten sich aber nicht konstant halten können. Am Ende geht es wirklich nur um die Zeit... Die guten Plätze innerhalb des Teams sind auch mit durchschnittlicher Hardware drin, wenn man nur nicht aufhört zu falten. 

Mein Ziel ist es bis Ende dieses Monats unter die Top 100 des Teams zu kommen. Das wird aber nur möglich sein wenn mein Core i7 980X @ 4.4 GHz schon stabil rechnen kann und meinen Systemen die P6904 und P6903 WUs nicht ausgehen.


----------



## p00nage (15. Dezember 2011)

naja mein pc muss von 20uhr bis 5 Uhr schlafen ^^ sonst läuft er immer durch deswegen weis ich nicht wie ich es am besten mach, komplett ausschalten und clients neu starten wollte ich eben nicht


----------



## Gast20141127 (15. Dezember 2011)

Die scheinen ja wieder ziemlich an den Credits-Servern zu basteln.
Die Stats-Seite ist seit mehreren Stunden nicht erreichbar.
Extremeoverclocking zählt aber fleissig weiter. Im Update um 16h wurde meine letzte WU gezählt.


*EDIT 17:35h*
Die F@H Stats Server sind wieder online ! 
Die Credits während der Server-Downzeiten der letzten Tage sind zumindest bei mir auch alle da. 


> *December 15, 2011*
> 
> *Stats recredit update*
> 
> ...


----------



## Amigafan (15. Dezember 2011)

Ups - hab nicht nur meine dritte Millionen überschritten, sondern bin "mal eben" unter die "Top 10 Producer" gerutscht 

Und das wohl nur, weil ich meine "Rechenknechte" auch während des Serverausfalls geschunden habe  - die haben es gebraucht . . .

Edit: Und "nebenbei" haben wir auch noch Platz 18 in der Rangliste übernommen   - macht alle weiter so!


----------



## chris1995 (15. Dezember 2011)

Also ich bin wieder mal auf Platz 100 da ich heute meine fehlenden Wus gutgeschrieben bekommen habe, es waren immerhin 14 Stück 

MfG Chris


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Dezember 2011)

So, bin auch wieder da (war in Rotterdam)
Auch meine Punkte sind gutgeschrieben 

Weiter so - ich sehe Land


----------



## Knutowskie (16. Dezember 2011)

kennt sich hier einer mit notebook displays aus? mal so btw. mein Faltserver-Entlastungsnotebook is nämlich irgendwie putt... http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...-display-falsch-bild-unten-abgeschnitten.html


----------



## Gast20141127 (16. Dezember 2011)

Hab heute meinen Rechner neu aufgesetzt und vergessen erst die fertigen WUs zurückzuschicken.
Ich könnte heulen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Dezember 2011)

gustlegga schrieb:


> Hab heute meinen Rechner neu aufgesetzt und vergessen erst die fertigen WUs zurückzuschicken.
> Ich könnte heulen.


Mein Beileid.


----------



## Wolvie (16. Dezember 2011)

Ich bin gerade auf der Suche nach 140mm Lüftern, die später auf dem Radi fürs neue Sys Platz nehmen sollen. 
Gibt's da Empfehlungen? Natürlich die 2 üblichen Anforderungen: 1. unhörbar und 2. ne Menge Luft bewegen... ach ja, und nett aussehen sollten sie auch 
...ich geh ma weiter reviews lesen...


----------



## Abductee (16. Dezember 2011)

Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PK-1, 140x140x25mm, 700rpm, 49m³/h, 9dB(A) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

wirklich sehr sehr leise, hab das 1200rpm modell und ab 800 ist da nichts mehr zu hören.


----------



## acer86 (16. Dezember 2011)

Wolvie schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade auf der Suche nach 140mm Lüftern, die später auf dem Radi fürs neue Sys Platz nehmen sollen.
> Gibt's da Empfehlungen? Natürlich die 2 üblichen Anforderungen: 1. unhörbar und 2. ne Menge Luft bewegen... ach ja, und nett aussehen sollten sie auch
> ...ich geh ma weiter reviews lesen...


 
wie wäre es mit den :Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Cougar Vortex HDB CF-V14H (140x140x25mm) Cougar Vortex HDB CF-V14H (140x140x25mm) 79109

sind nur minimal lauter als die Bequit und haben Vibrationsdämpfer

und durch die Luftführung an der Unterseite eignen sie sich sehr gut für Radi´s


----------



## Wolvie (16. Dezember 2011)

Abductee schrieb:


> Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PK-1, 140x140x25mm, 700rpm, 49m³/h, 9dB(A) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
> 
> wirklich sehr sehr leise, hab das 1200rpm modell und ab 800 ist da nichts mehr zu hören.


xDD darauf hatte ich gewettet... das die Lüfter als erstes kommen. 
 Ja, die hab ich mir auch schon angeschaut... man hört/liest überall das  sie wirklich sehr leise sein sollen. Aber i.wie find ich, sehen sie  langweilig aus.. 


acer86 schrieb:


> wie wäre es mit den  :Aquatuning  - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Cougar Vortex HDB CF-V14H  (140x140x25mm) Cougar Vortex HDB CF-V14H (140x140x25mm) 79109
> 
> sind nur minimal lauter als die Bequit und haben Vibrationsdämpfer
> 
> und durch die Luftführung an der Unterseite eignen sie sich sehr gut für Radi´s


Die BeQuiet! sollen ja nicht so rosig sein bei Radi's, weil sie einen niedrigen Luftdruck haben.
Die Cougar Vortex hab ich mir ebenfalls näher angeschaut. Wird ja  mordsmäßig was geboten was die "Technik" angeht - aber bei den Test  schneiden sie teilweise recht laut ab. (Sind aber bis jetz meine  Favoriten, gefallen mir auch  )


----------



## acer86 (16. Dezember 2011)

Wolvie schrieb:


> xDD darauf hatte ich gewettet... das die Lüfter als erstes kommen.
> Ja, die hab ich mir auch schon angeschaut... man hört/liest überall das  sie wirklich sehr leise sein sollen. Aber i.wie find ich, sehen sie  langweilig aus..
> 
> Die BeQuiet! sollen ja nicht so rosig sein bei Radi's, weil sie einen niedrigen Luftdruck haben.
> Die Cougar Vortex hab ich mir ebenfalls näher angeschaut. Wird ja  mordsmäßig was geboten was die "Technik" angeht - aber bei den Test  schneiden sie teilweise recht laut ab. (Sind aber bis jetz meine  Favoriten, gefallen mir auch  )



hatte testweise mal ein von den neuen Bequiet auf mein Radi Montiert, leider geben die Motoren ein leichtes "klicker" Geräusch von sich bei niedrigen Umdrehungen, und was mich sehr gestört hat das sie erst bei 6V anspringen, was eine leise Regelung zu Nichte macht

hab dan erst mal meine altgedienten Xigmatek XLF-F1253 wieder Montiert und demnächst kommen die Vortex drauf


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Dezember 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Cougar Vortex HDB CF-V14H (140x140x25mm) Cougar Vortex HDB CF-V14H (140x140x25mm) 79109


So einer (in der 120er-Ausführung) ist in meinem Paket das am Montag von Aquatuning kommt.


----------



## Wolvie (17. Dezember 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> So einer (in der 120er-Ausführung) ist in meinem Paket das am Montag von Aquatuning kommt.


 Ich erwarte ausführliche Berichte xD


----------



## mihapiha (17. Dezember 2011)

Na also. Die erste abgeschlossene WU meinerseits hat mich schon in die Top 10 Falter katapultiert. 
Die 312k kamen von der Faltfarm die bereits eine P6901 WU faltet (TPF 14 min).
Der Spielerechner sollte in circa 9h mit einer weiteren P6903 WU folgen. Üblicherweise sind das circa 270k.


----------



## Thosch (17. Dezember 2011)

p00nage schrieb:


> naja mein pc muss von 20uhr bis 5 Uhr schlafen ^^ sonst läuft er immer durch deswegen weis ich nicht wie ich es am besten mach, komplett ausschalten und clients neu starten wollte ich eben nicht


 Na der Rechner ist schon komplett aus. AAABER beim "Ruhezustand" wird der Inhalt des Arbeitsspeichers auf die HDD geschrieben, der PC kann komplett von Strom genommen werden. Und beim Hochfahren des Rechners wird das wieder in den RAM geladen und weiter gehts an der Stelle wo der halt war. Musst auch keine Clients beenden oder so. Stromsparender als "Standby" wo ja der Arbeitsspeicher unter Saft gehalten wird/werden muss.


----------



## mattinator (17. Dezember 2011)

Was ist denn nun schon wieder los ?


> [15:20:20] + Attempting to get work packet
> [15:20:20] - Connecting to assignment server
> [15:21:03] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
> [15:21:03] + Could not connect to Assignment Server
> ...


Auf der Status-Seite sind schon fast wieder mehr Server DOWN als o.k. Vllt. sollte Stanford mal in neue Technik investieren. Kann ja wohl nicht sein, dass die Folder mehr Up sind als die Folding-Server.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Dezember 2011)

Ist es möglich das es momentan keine BigWU's mehr hat? 

Mein Server versucht schon ne ganze Weile sich eine zu holen aber bekommt nichts. 

Edit: Hab gerade den Beitrag von mattinator gesehen. 

Nachtrag: Hat jetzt ne P6070 bekommen, ist zwar keine BigWU aber besser als nichts.


----------



## acer86 (17. Dezember 2011)

bekomm auch keine neue Gpu wu`s  na hoffentlich läuft das bald wieder sonst wird das nix mit "Schub"


----------



## Manicmanuel (17. Dezember 2011)

Not to be rude ... Barnie geroelheimer sry, dass ich dich ueberhole.. War so schoen dich in der letzten zeit zu "jagen". Geb Gas ich mag net einfach vobeiziehen.... Aber ich seh mihaphia schon kommen  wobei mich der wohl auch bald im Rueckspiegel sieht  ein fetter Falter eben hihi 

Fold on


----------



## mattinator (17. Dezember 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> bekomm auch keine neue Gpu wu`s  na hoffentlich läuft das bald wieder sonst wird das nix mit "Schub"


 
Habe gerade zwei neue Projekte bekommen (Client neu gestartet).


----------



## nfsgame (17. Dezember 2011)

Manicmanuel schrieb:


> wobei mich der wohl auch bald im Rueckspiegel sieht  ein fetter Falter eben hihi


 
Geht es um das was ich gerade vermute  ?


----------



## Amigafan (17. Dezember 2011)

Ja was ist das denn für eine geile WU? 

Normal erreiche ich ich unter WinXP auf meinem Q9550 mit 3500MHz nur so 4 bis max 6kPPD  - ohne aktivem Browser - eine "Vollinstallation" mit aktivem Virenscanner und mitrechnender HD5870. . .

Im Augenblick hab ich mehr als 9kPPD  - zwar mit leicht erhöhtem Takt von 3600MHz - aber mit geöffneten Browser und einer "Kopieraktion" im Hintergrund von einer auf eine andere externe Festplatte . . .
Ich will mehr davon (WU 10084) - vor allem auf meinen Linux-Faltern . . .


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Edit: Damit macht die CPU zum ersten Mal mehr Punkte (ca. 9500 PPD)  als meine GPU (ca 9200 PPD) und mehr Punkte als mein Q8200 @ 2700MHz CPU-only unter Linux (ca 7500 PPD)


----------



## poiu (17. Dezember 2011)

poiu schrieb:


> Moin ihr falter
> 
> ich hab hier ein Problem und zwar möchte ich meine Netzteile Falten  ähm ich meine Folding@home zum testen von Netzteilen nutzen
> 
> Hab hier ein I7 S1366 ES, 6GB RAM, ASUS Rampage BE, eine GTX 295 und eine GTX 8800


 


kubi-1988 schrieb:


> @poiu: Du musst glaube ich bei den Flags neben z.B. -local musst du noch -GPU 0, -GPU 1 bzw. -GPU 2 angeben.



Hi, 

Danke aber das funktioniert nicht ich kann entweder auf der ersten oder zweiten GTX 295 GPU Falten aber auf die 8800 reagiert folding nicht

hatte auch angegeben -GPU 0... -GPU 3 eingestellt, egal was ich mache der faltent nur auf einer 295 GPU


----------



## kubi-1988 (17. Dezember 2011)

Unterschiedliche Maschine IDs hast du sicher vergeben oder? Du kannst es ja mal mit einem anderen Client oder Tool probieren. Also entweder du probierst es mal mit dem FAH GPU Tracker V2 oder mit dem 7er Client. Beim 7er Client könnte ich dir helfen das Ganze einzurichten, falls es Probleme gibt.


----------



## Z28LET (17. Dezember 2011)

Hat sich mal wer unsere Verfolgerliste angeschaut.
Es scheinte eine neue Serverfarm in Folding eingestiegen zu sein!


----------



## Abductee (17. Dezember 2011)

meinst du awachs?

http://kakaostats.com/tr.php?t=70335


----------



## kubi-1988 (17. Dezember 2011)

Nein er meint HPCS. Das Team hat gestern mehr Punkte gemacht, als wir bisher im Monat und sind es auch heute schon über 20 Million Punkte.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Dezember 2011)

Mein Server hat sich ne P6904 gegriffen.


----------



## nfsgame (17. Dezember 2011)

Wuhu!


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Dezember 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Mein Server hat sich ne P6904 gegriffen.



 go for it


----------



## nfsgame (17. Dezember 2011)

Nvidia gibt CUDA frei - noch nicht kompatibel mit AMD-Grafikkarten, aber in der Zukunft - cpu, grafikkarte, cuda, nvidia

Könnte interessant werden. Was meint ihr ?


----------



## mihapiha (17. Dezember 2011)

Yes! Ich habe meine Ankündigung vor drei Tagen nur um 1500 Punkte verpasst. Immerhin 598,417 sind es mit zwei WUs geworden.
Ist ja schon mal der erste wirklich geniale Beitrag meinerseits. Durch die Punkte habe ich mein Ziel von den Top 5 PPD Faltern erreicht!
Vielleicht geht sich sogar noch irgendwann Platz 2 aus. Da muss ich aber mit meinem Spiele-Computer 24/7 falten...

Unglaubliche 41 Plätze habe ich heute durch die zwei WUs gut gemacht. Hoffnungsvoll schaue ich schon in Richtung Top 100 im Team!


----------



## acer86 (17. Dezember 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Nvidia gibt CUDA frei - noch nicht kompatibel mit AMD-Grafikkarten, aber in der Zukunft - cpu, grafikkarte, cuda, nvidia
> 
> Könnte interessant werden. Was meint ihr ?


 
hab das auch die Woche schon gelesen, erst mal sehen ob AMD Cuda auch noch haben will  die machen ja mit ihren OpenCl rum, aber wie war das Sprichwort "ein geschenkten Gaul guckt man nicht in´s Maul" 

und dan bleibt die frage wie gut läuft Cuda mit AMD Karten bzw das Leidig ATI/AMD Treiber Problem (wie gut werden sie das auf ihre Karten Umsätzen können) 

wen es Allerdings (wieder erwartend) gut laufen sollte DAN kan sich Nvidia in den Bereich Warm anziehen, und bei F@H könnte es ein Umschwung geben, wobei hier ja er der Trend zu den Server oder sogar 2 geht 

Fazit: lassen wir uns Überraschen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Dezember 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> wobei hier ja er der Trend zu den Server oder sogar 2 geht


Wieso Richtung 2? 
Soviel ich weiss, hat jeder hier der Server sein eigen nennen darf nur 1 Stück > mihapiha's 980X kann momentan noch BigWU's falten, aber wen Standfort seine Drohung war macht auch nicht mehr lange.


----------



## acer86 (17. Dezember 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wieso Richtung 2?
> Soviel ich weiss, hat jeder hier der Server sein eigen nennen darf nur 1 Stück > mihapiha's 980X kann momentan noch BigWU's falten, aber wen Standfort seine Drohung war macht auch nicht mehr lange.



kan ja sein das einer von euch sich noch ein Zweiten Server kauft  so wie die Server Krankheit hier gerade rum geht

und wen Bumble sein Fuhrpark in Castel-bumblestein umstellt auf Server dan bleibt es sicher nicht bei einen so wie wir das ja kennen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Dezember 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> kan ja sein das einer von euch sich noch ein Zweiten Server kauft
> 
> und wen Bumble sein Fuhrpark in Castel-bumblestein umstellt auf Server dan bleibt es sicher nicht bei einen so wie wir das ja kennen


Wen ich mit dem Millionlos ne Million hole, können wir über eine Quad-Sockel-Opteron-Server reden.


----------



## Malkolm (17. Dezember 2011)

Ich bin mal auf das SR-3 gespannt. Sollte es wirklich damit möglich sein zwei Xeons mittels Referenztakt zu übertakten, könnte man sich das + zwei der günstigsten 8C/16T-Xeons holen (für schlappe 1300€) und ordentlich befeuern.
Die Sockel 2011 Desktop-CPUs sind ja derzeit das beste was in Sachen Leistung pro Watt auf dem Markt ist, die Xeons sicher noch mal etwas optimierter. Denke 200.000PPD bei 300W sollten drin sein.


----------



## acer86 (17. Dezember 2011)

Malkolm schrieb:


> Ich bin mal auf das SR-3 gespannt. Sollte es wirklich damit möglich sein zwei Xeons mittels Referenztakt zu übertakten, könnte man sich das + zwei der günstigsten 8C/16T-Xeons holen (für schlappe 1300€) und ordentlich befeuern.
> Die Sockel 2011 Desktop-CPUs sind ja derzeit das beste was in Sachen Leistung pro Watt auf dem Markt ist, die Xeons sicher noch mal etwas optimierter. Denke 200.000PPD bei 300W sollten drin sein.



die Überlegung daran wäre aber die Kosten nutzen rechnung gehen wir mal von 2X1300Euro und 700euro fürs MB das macht dan 200k PPD 

für das Geld bekommst du ein Quad sockel sys mit 4X 6272er und MB dazu das dan sicher an der 300k PPD grenze kratzt


----------



## Amigafan (17. Dezember 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Nvidia gibt CUDA frei - noch nicht kompatibel mit AMD-Grafikkarten, aber in der Zukunft - cpu, grafikkarte, cuda, nvidia
> 
> Könnte interessant werden. Was meint ihr ?



Hoffen wir doch einmal, dass sich die Programmierer von ATI/AMD schmellstmöglich an die Umsetzung für "Ihre" Grafikkarten machen  - denn von der reinen "Rechenkraft" her sind ATI/AMD-Grafikkarten diejenigen mit höherer Rechenleistung . . .

Und dann wird es interessant beim Vergleich. . .


Edit:


Malkolm schrieb:


> Ich bin mal auf das SR-3 gespannt. Sollte es  wirklich damit möglich sein zwei Xeons mittels Referenztakt zu  übertakten, könnte man sich das + zwei der günstigsten 8C/16T-Xeons  holen (für schlappe 1300€) und ordentlich befeuern.
> Die Sockel 2011  Desktop-CPUs sind ja derzeit das beste was in Sachen Leistung pro Watt  auf dem Markt ist, die Xeons sicher noch mal etwas optimierter. Denke  200.000PPD bei 300W sollten drin sein.



Bis zum erscheinen der Sandy Bridge-EP Xeons mit Sockel 2011 kann noch eine Weile verstreichen - Intel hat nämlich Probleme mit der Implementierung von VT-d - einer I/O-Virtualisierung, die vor allem für Server eine wichtige Rolle spielt. Diese ist im C1-Stepping fehlerhaft.
Dieser Fehler gilt auch für alle Sandy Bridge-E (Core i7-3960x und i7-39xxK) desselben Steppings . . .


----------



## mihapiha (18. Dezember 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Mein Server hat sich ne P6904 gegriffen.


 
Das hört sich sehr gut an. Mein Spiele PC hat auch eine P6904 bekommen. Mein Server leider nicht. Der faltet lieber eine P6901 (wieder einmal).
Ich rechne damit das mein Spiele PC rund 58 Minuten pro Frame brauchen wird. Also sehr lange wird es keine Punkte für mich geben. Über 4 Tage wird der brauchen...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Dezember 2011)

@nfsgame: Da glaubt man deine Eheim 1046 ist , bestellt den  und will sie zu Grabe  , dabei hatte sie sich  um nachher davonzu- um in den  zu , aber ich bin ihr auf die  gekommen. Nach  hies es zurück an die sonst wird sie noch .

Meine alte Eheim 1046 ist undicht geworden (Riss/Loch mitten im Gehäuse der Pumpe)  > hab jetzt kurzerhand die Platin in deine eingebaut und nun läuft sie wieder.


----------



## Thosch (18. Dezember 2011)

.. ich mag solche Bilderrätsel ...




nfsgame schrieb:


> Nvidia gibt CUDA frei - noch nicht kompatibel mit AMD-Grafikkarten, aber in der Zukunft - cpu, grafikkarte, cuda, nvidia
> 
> Könnte interessant werden. Was meint ihr ?


 AMD/ATI sollte DEN Zug nicht verpassen. Wenn viele auf die Programierungsmöglichkeit aufspringen dann könnten die AMD-Karten noch weiter abgehängt werden und noch mehr steigen auf NVidia um und AMD verschwindet von GraKa-Markt und NVidia kann die Preise diktieren und ... und ... und ... so weiter.


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Dezember 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Nvidia gibt CUDA frei - noch nicht kompatibel mit AMD-Grafikkarten, aber in der Zukunft - cpu, grafikkarte, cuda, nvidia
> 
> Könnte interessant werden. Was meint ihr ?


 
Tatsächlich könnte das sehr interessant werden; ATI/AMD mit CUDA wäre schon eine Hausnummer...




acer86 schrieb:


> und wenn Bumble seinen Fuhrpark in Castel-bumblestein umstellt auf Server dann bleibt es sicher nicht bei einen so wie wir das ja kennen


 
Nee, nee, irgendwann ist Schluss mit lustig; *BIG*(BIG)-WU's falten zu können (aka. SERVER) ist schon verführerisch aber dann bleibt es bei einer (bezahlbaren) Lösung



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @nfsgame: Da glaubt man deine Eheim 1046 ist...


 
Das ist ja mal ein "Smiley-Overflow" 
Nette Geschichte und gut erzählt aber mach das bitte nicht zu häufig
btw. es freut mich sehr, dass du die Pumpe hingekriegt hast


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Dezember 2011)

Frage bezüglich BigWU-Falten: Wie stark kann der PPD-Ausstoss über die gesamte BigWU varieren, wenn der Server ungestört falten kann?  
Hintergrund: Bei der letzten P6904 hatte ich eine TPF von ~55min (104kPPD) > bei der derzeitigen P6904 hab ich eine TPF von 58:20min (~97kPPD) was ein Plus von 3min (~5%) entspricht. 
Kann es sein das die Linux-Updates soviel Einfluss auf die BigWU haben? 



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Das ist ja mal ein "Smiley-Overflow"
> Nette Geschichte und gut erzählt aber mach das bitte nicht zu häufig
> btw. es freut mich sehr, dass du die Pumpe hingekriegt hast


Da musst du echt keine Angst haben das ich das sehr oft mache > ist ein ziemlicher Zeitaufwand, auch wenn ich eine sehr gute Smiley-Seite im Netz entdeckt habe.


----------



## mihapiha (18. Dezember 2011)

Ich wundere mich auch. Meine TPF variieren in Linux auch. Ich nahm an es handle sich in meinem Beispiel mit den Opteron 6272 CPUs um die Tatsache, dass der Turbo-Modus nicht immer funktioniert...


----------



## Henninges (18. Dezember 2011)

kennt von euch jemand 'nen trick eine corsair h50 zu befüllen ? mir ist da ein missgeschick passiert und "eine gefühlte hälfte" des kühmittels abhanden gekommen...


----------



## nichtraucher91 (18. Dezember 2011)

*zu meiner H50 schiel* wie geht das?! o.O


----------



## Henninges (18. Dezember 2011)

indem man "versehentlich" die falschen schrauben vom pumpengehäuse löst, es zu spät bemerkt und die "sauce" einem auf dem tisch zerläuft...was für eine schweinerei...


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Dezember 2011)

Henninges schrieb:


> kennt von euch jemand 'nen trick eine corsair h50 zu befüllen ? mir ist da ein missgeschick passiert und "eine gefühlte hälfte" des kühmittels abhanden gekommen...



"Kennen" ist nun echt übertrieben
Ich würde wahrscheinlich versuchen am Radi den einen Schlauch abzumachen, da einfüllen, zu Sicherheit noch einen Schrumpfschlauch drüber und hoffen, dass es hält.
Bleibt aber immer noch die Frage *womit* du befüllen willst; möglicherweise verträgt das System nicht alles


----------



## acer86 (18. Dezember 2011)

Unter der Pumpen abdeckung gibt es eine Kleine Schraube die sozusagen den AGB abdichtet, da kannst du versuchen wieder nach zu füllen mit einer Spritze oder einen kleinen Schlauch, siehe Bild : Bild: cimg2377rpqa.jpg - abload.de

wen noch mehr als die hälfte drin ist in der Kühlung kannst du auch Destilliertes Wasser nachfüllen ansonsten ein Wakü Kühlmittelmischung deiner wahl das sollte sie schon vertragen wen Oxidationsschutz drin ist.


----------



## Henninges (18. Dezember 2011)

@ bee : hab noch konzentrat was in meiner wakü zirkuliert...

@ axer : genial, jedoch wenn ich die schraube löse, kleckert mir das zeuch doch wieder überall hin...es sei denn, das kühlmedium ist komplett im radi...

edit : hab das ganze mal eben auf einer am2 plattform installiert...hält den 3200+ athlon konstant auf 20°...im idle...

edit² : eine ausgediente wärmeleitpasten spritze wurde gesäubert und das kühlmittel fand seinen weg in die pumpe...hat eine gefühlte ewigkeit gedauert...das gluggern im pumpengehäuse ist nun weitestgehend verschwunden...100% voll ist das system sicher nicht, aber eine besserung ist spürbar...


----------



## Malkolm (18. Dezember 2011)

Die Kompaktkühlungen verwenden mitnichten ein Wassergemisch welches dem einer "normalen" Wasserkühlung gleichkommt. Diese Kühlungen sind brutal auf Kosteneffizienz getrimmt. Um die beworbene Wartungsfreiheit zu gewährleisten wird beispielsweise als Kühlmittel eine Mischung aus (dest.) Wasser, Korrosionsinhibitor (glykolbasierend) und vorallem auch Schmiermittel verwendet. Ohne letzteres in ausreichend hoher Konzentration verringert sich die Lebenszeit der Pumpe drastisch.

Bei allen mir bekannten HX0 "Mods" (zusätzlicher AGB, anderer größerer Radi, bunte Schläuche etc.) kam es spätestens nach einem halben Jahr zu Problemen, angefangen bei einem unerträglich lauten Pumpenrattern bis hin zum Totalausfall.

BTW: Eine Prozessortemperatur von 20°C ist selbst im Idle nur in furchtbar kühlen Räumen möglich. DIe alten AMDs sind ja dafür bekannt, dass die ausgelesen Temperaturwerte gerade im niedrigen Bereich nur bedingt realistisch sind


----------



## mihapiha (18. Dezember 2011)

Der nächste Punktesegen meinerseits kommt wieder in circa 3 Tagen. Der Core i7 980X @ 4.4 GHz hat sich eine P6904 WU geschnappt. Mit etwas Glück sind dann demnächst circa 390k Punkte drin (TPF 59:10) und meine Faltfarm fegt über eine P6903 WU (TPF 33:05). Letzere sollte weitere 315k Punkte bringen. Damit denke ich das ich bis Mittwoch wieder um die 700k für das Team "erfalten" kann. 

Man ist das wieder lustig! Ich hatte seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr soviel Spaß beim Falten! Ich denke, dass ich mich bis zum Mittwoch dann in die Top 100 des Teams vor kämpfen kann. Diese Plätzejagt macht vielleicht einen Heidenspaß! 

Team Stats for in Folding@Home


----------



## picar81_4711 (18. Dezember 2011)

Da haste ja deinen 980X ganz schön übertaktet, welche Kühlung verwendest Du? Ich komm leider mit meinem Board nicht weiter als knappe 4,2 GHZ.


----------



## mihapiha (18. Dezember 2011)

Ich benutze eine Wakü. Sieht man eigentlich ganz gut in meiner Signatur #1...
Da ich jetzt aber hauptsächlich falte, und kein Surround mehr nutze, habe ich drei Grafikkarten Verkauft, und meine CPU an den Mora 3 angeschlossen 
Ich benötige relativ hohe 1,47V Spannung für 4,4 GHz. Aber meine Temperaturen der Kerne segeln um die 72°C - 75°C maximal. Meine CPU hält sich auf 58°C - 60°C. 

Es ist weit weg von wirklich kühl, aber es ist auch nicht zu heiß. Und da es stabil ist und ich die Temperaturen im Auge behalten kann, denke ich dass ich so falten kann...


----------



## Wolvie (18. Dezember 2011)

Ahh mihapiha, du kannst mir bestimmt helfen!!
An meiner neuen (und ersten) WaKü kommt ebenfalls ein MO-RA3 zum Einsatz.
Kannst du mir in etwa sagen wie viel Liter Kühlflüssigkeit du in deinem System drin hast/benötigst? 
Wäre sehrhilfreich, damit ich in etwa abschätzen kann wie viel Liter ich ordern muss.


----------



## picar81_4711 (18. Dezember 2011)

Ja, das meine ich auch. Die temps sind völlig in Ordnung. Am Anfang lief meiner bei Luftkühlung mit ca.80 Grad mit 4,1GHZ. Hatte er auch mehere Tage durchgehalten und jetzt läuft er ja immer noch, nur halt etwas kühler...so bei ca. 60 bis 70 Grad. (Winter-Sommer)


----------



## mihapiha (18. Dezember 2011)

Wolvie schrieb:


> Ahh mihapiha, du kannst mir bestimmt helfen!!
> An meiner neuen (und ersten) WaKü kommt ebenfalls ein MO-RA3 zum Einsatz.
> Kannst du mir in etwa sagen wie viel Liter Kühlflüssigkeit du in deinem System drin hast/benötigst?
> Wäre sehrhilfreich, damit ich in etwa abschätzen kann wie viel Liter ich ordern muss.


 
Um ehrlich zu sein weiß ich es nicht.  Ich habe schon zu lang nicht den Mora komplett geleert und befüllt. Aber zwei/drei Liter dürften es schon sein


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Dezember 2011)

Wolvie schrieb:


> Ahh mihapiha, du kannst mir bestimmt helfen!!
> An meiner neuen (und ersten) WaKü kommt ebenfalls ein MO-RA3 zum Einsatz.
> Kannst du mir in etwa sagen wie viel Liter Kühlflüssigkeit du in deinem System drin hast/benötigst?
> Wäre sehrhilfreich, damit ich in etwa abschätzen kann wie viel Liter ich ordern muss.


Bin zwar nicht selber gefragt, aber ich habe auch einen MO-RA 3 9X140mm LT im Einsatz > sind knappe 3Liter im gesamten System (noch ohne Server).

Da du WaKü-Neuling bist, gebt ich dir einen ganz wichtigen Rat: Spühl besonders den Mora vor dem Einbau gründlich aus, sonst sehen deine Kühler innerhalb kürzester Zeit so aus: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dieses grüne Zeug ist Lötflussmittel aus dem Mora!  Hät ich das bloss vorher gewusst. 

Ich hab meinen Mora nach der Sauerei mit dem HowTo gereingt und hab jetzt Ruhe.


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Dezember 2011)

Malkolm schrieb:


> Die Kompaktkühlungen verwenden mitnichten ein Wassergemisch welches dem einer "normalen" Wasserkühlung gleichkommt. Diese Kühlungen sind brutal auf Kosteneffizienz getrimmt. Um die beworbene Wartungsfreiheit zu gewährleisten wird beispielsweise als Kühlmittel eine Mischung aus (dest.) Wasser, Korrosionsinhibitor (glykolbasierend) und vorallem auch Schmiermittel verwendet. Ohne letzteres in ausreichend hoher Konzentration verringert sich die Lebenszeit der Pumpe drastisch.



Genau *das* meinte ich mit meiner Frage


----------



## Wolvie (18. Dezember 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Bin zwar nicht selber gefragt, aber ich habe auch einen MO-RA 3 9X140mm LT im Einsatz > sind knappe 3Liter im gesamten System (noch ohne Server).
> 
> Da du WaKü-Neuling bist, gebt ich dir einen ganz wichtigen Rat: Spühl besonders den Mora vor dem Einbau gründlich aus, sonst sehen deine Kühler innerhalb kürzester Zeit so aus[...]


 


mihapiha schrieb:


> Um ehrlich zu sein weiß ich es nicht.  Ich habe schon zu lang nicht den Mora komplett geleert und befüllt. Aber zwei/drei Liter dürften es schon sein


Danke euch beiden. Hatte so mit dem doppelten (5-6Liter) gerechnet.
Ja, das man die Sachen vorher durchspült weiß ich mittlerweile. Nur, kann ich die Sachen einfach unter den Wasserhahn halten oder muss ich die Komponenten alle mit dest. Wasser spülen?

Edit: Ich könnt ja auch einfach mal das How-To lesen......


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Dezember 2011)

@Wolvie: Ob du dich ganz genau an das HowTo haltest musst du wissen: ganz wichtig ist der Arbeitschritt mit dem Fettlöser (Cillit Bang grün) und das anschliessende gründliche Ausspühlen > das Lötflussmittel im Mora ist nicht wasserlöslich 

Ich kann einfach nicht die Finger von den Smileys lassen.


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Dezember 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ich kann einfach nicht die Finger von den Smileys lassen.


 
Offensichtlich nicht - ich werde wohl mal


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Dezember 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Offensichtlich nicht - ich werde wohl mal


Wird schwierig wen ich vorherr


----------



## Wolvie (18. Dezember 2011)

Ok.
Wenn wir gleich dabei sind, misch(s)t  du/ihr deine/eure Kühlwasser selbst oder kauf(s)t du/ihr es fertig?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Dezember 2011)

Aquatuning - Schweiz - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Innovatek Protect Fertiggemisch by Aquatuning 1000ml 30019
Ist zwar bei weitem nicht die günstigste Lösung, aber ich hab nur gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht. 
Wen du was anderes verwendest und du hast ein Innovatek-Produkt im Kreislauf, verweigert dir Innovatek strickt die Garantie.


----------



## Wolvie (18. Dezember 2011)

Als ob's auf die paar € jetz noch ankommt. 
Werd ich mal testen.
Haufen Kleinkram, summiert sich. 

€: Ah.. gibts ja auch als 5L Kanister, kommt billiger und am Anfang wird bestimmt auch mal was daneben gehn...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Dezember 2011)

Wolvie schrieb:


> Als ob's auf die paar € jetz noch ankommt.
> Werd ich mal testen.
> Haufen Kleinkram, summiert sich.
> 
> €: Ah.. gibts ja auch als 5L Kanister, kommt billiger und am Anfang wird bestimmt auch mal was daneben gehn...


Kenn ich nur zu gut das sich die Kleinteile schnell sumieren > neig aber nicht zu sehr dazu genau die Anzahl der Kleinteile zu bestellen, die du zu brauchen glaubst > wirst nur fluchen. 

Und schon wieder ein Artikel bei Aquatuning den es nicht in der Schweiz gibt > Den 5L-Kanister, könnte ich momentan auch gut gebrauchen.


----------



## Amigafan (18. Dezember 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ich kann einfach nicht die Finger von den Smileys lassen.





Bumblebee schrieb:


> Offensichtlich nicht - ich werde wohl mal





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wird schwierig wen ich vorherr


Macht bitte weiter so . . .

Es trägt auf jeden Fall zur Auflockerung bei manch "trockenem" Thema - z. B. WaKü´s  - bei . . .


----------



## Malkolm (18. Dezember 2011)

Der kleine MoRa (1080er) braucht "nur" knappe 1,3l.
Mein kleines WaKü-System benötigt mit eben jenem insgesamt ca. 1,8l. Als Kühlmittel verwende ich lediglich dest. Wasser (gibts für lau im Institut...*räusper*) mit einem Schluck G48 (Verhältnis ca. 1:30).
Das Inno-Fertiggemisch verrichtet zwar auch seinen Dienst, ist aber vollkommen überteuert. Etwas günstiger ist das Konzentrat, benötigt wird aber auch das nicht.
Wenn du kein Alu im Kreislauf hast und dich (innen) angelaufene Kühler nicht weiter stören (ist ein reiner Oberflächeneffekt ohne Auswirkung auf die Leistung oder gar verstopfungsfördernd) reicht sogar dest. Wasser ohne Zusatz. 5l gibts imho für 99cent in jedem Drogeriemarkt.


----------



## Wolvie (18. Dezember 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Und schon wieder ein Artikel bei Aquatuning den es nicht in der Schweiz gibt > Den 5L-Kanister, könnte ich momentan auch gut gebrauchen.


 Wenn ich wüsste wie das mit dem Versand ist, könnt ich dir was mitbestellen...

@Malkolm: Das habe ich mich auch schon gefragt, ob's nicht NUR dest. Wasser tut. Alu habe ich nicht im Kreislauf. Zumal die Kühler eh alle "zu" (blickdicht) sind, da würds eh keiner sehn...


----------



## acer86 (18. Dezember 2011)

wow habt ihr viel Wasser in euren Systemen, in den Mora geht ja gut was rein, bei mein neuen ITX pc brauch ich gerade mal noch 0,5l, war auch sehr erstaunt als das sys nach einer halben Flasche schon voll war bei mein alten sys mit Aquaduct konnte man erst mal 1Liter in den Aquaduct kippen bevor überhaupt was im Schlauch an kam

ich verwende meistens : Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer Double Protect Ultra 1000ml Aquacomputer Double Protect Ultra 1000ml 30153
warum: Weils dabei war

hab aber früher in mein Eigenbau Systemen oft Destilliertes Wasser mit ein Schuss G12 (VW Kühlmittel) verwendet, hat auch sehr gut Funktioniert und lief Jahrelang problemlos


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Dezember 2011)

Wolvie schrieb:


> Wenn ich wüsste wie das mit dem Versand ist, könnt ich dir was mitbestellen...
> 
> @Malkolm: Das habe ich mich auch schon gefragt, ob's nicht NUR dest. Wasser tut. Alu habe ich nicht im Kreislauf. Zumal die Kühler eh alle "zu" (blickdicht) sind, da würds eh keiner sehn...


 
Brauchst du nicht für mich bestellen, aber danke für das Angebot.  
In meiner Bestellung an Aquatuning, die morgen kommen sollte, sind schon 2 Liter drinn. 

Bezüglich destiliertes Wasser in Wakü: reines destilliertes Wasser würd ich nicht nehmen da man so kein Korrosionschutz hat > auch beim sachgemässen Umgang mit Schraubverbindung wird der Korrosionschutz sehr schnell beschädigt und es reicht schon der kleinste Kratzer. 
Ein Spritzer Korosionschutz und das gute Gewissen nicht am falschen Ende gesparrt zu haben. 


@acer86: Mit dem halben Liter kann ich mithalten > der "alten" Faltserver im Wohnzimmer hat auch in etwa soviel drinn.


----------



## Knutowskie (18. Dezember 2011)

LOL? 2 Tage keine PPD und dann 160K? Haben die wohl wieder gelamed beim verrechnen... 
ich hab eben echt blöde geguckt, als ich mal wieder bei EOC war...


----------



## Amigafan (19. Dezember 2011)

- noch ein super Punktelieferant - die 7000er-Reihe . . .

Hab z. Zt. eine 7008 am Berechnen - mit über 11k PPD auf meinem Q9550 - die dürfte auf meinem 2600K zu etwa 50k PPD führen 

Haben wollen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malkolm (19. Dezember 2011)

Beunruhigende Nachrichten: Mein Faltrechner in der anderen Wohnung hat hat mir heute Nacht eine mail geschrieben, dass er sich wegen Überhitzung jetzt notabschaltet. Mir vollkommen unverständlich, da er eigentlich komplett wassergekühlt wird...ich werde gleich mal vorbeischauen, drückt mir die Daumen, dass er nicht überschwemmt wurde 

Und das während der Faltaktion...


----------



## Abductee (19. Dezember 2011)

mit was realisierst du die emailbenachrichtigung?


----------



## RG Now66 (19. Dezember 2011)

Malkolm schrieb:
			
		

> Beunruhigende Nachrichten...)
> Und das während der Faltaktion...



Oh mein Beileid... Ich drück dir die Daumen.


----------



## Wolvie (19. Dezember 2011)

Amigafan schrieb:


> - noch ein super Punktelieferant - die 7000er-Reihe . . .[...]



7130-7150 läuft super auf'm i7, da kommen @Stock ~21-24k PPD rum --> das ist BIG-Niveau !!

@Malkolm: Drücke dir beide Daumen. Wär echt s...chade wenn was hin ist.

Hab mein GPU-Falter über Nacht ausschalten müssen -> Krieg da leider bei der Geräuschkulisse kein Auge zu.


----------



## Bumblebee (19. Dezember 2011)

Malkolm schrieb:


> Beunruhigende Nachrichten: Mein Faltrechner in der anderen Wohnung hat hat mir heute Nacht eine mail geschrieben, dass er sich wegen Überhitzung jetzt notabschaltet. Mir vollkommen unverständlich, da er eigentlich komplett wassergekühlt wird...ich werde gleich mal vorbeischauen, drückt mir die Daumen, dass er nicht überschwemmt wurde



Grosses *Daumendrück* meinerseits


----------



## Malkolm (19. Dezember 2011)

Das wichtigste zu Anfang: Alles rennt wieder 

Ursache des Problems war/ist eine defekte Lüftersteuerung (die des Obsidian 650D).

Ich betreibe meinen "kleinen" MoRa mit 4x180mm Lüftern, die jeweils eine  Leistugsaufnahme von ~2,5W haben. Mittels Y-Kabel werden dabei alle  vier von einer Quelle befeuert, die auch entsprechend belastbar sein  muss. Knappe vier Wochen lang konnte die im Obsidian 650D integrierte  Lüftersteuerung 10W liefern, seit gestern Abend dann nichtmehr. Folge:  Die LEDs der Lüfter glimmen vor sich hin, aber es dreht sich nichts mehr  

In den Sensor-Logs  kann man schön beobachten, wie die Temperatur des  Wassers und der Komponenten gestern Abend/Nacht immer weiter stieg. Von  anfänglich 25°C Wassertemperatur bis zu 63°C (!!!) Wassertemp, bzw. 79°C  GPU-Temp. Beim Sprung auf 80°C GPU erfolgte dann die Abschaltung. Ein  C2Q und eine GTX 570@900MHz heitzen ganz gut ein . Damit wäre übrigens  der Beweis angetreten, dass eine reine Passivkühlung für ~400W mehr Fläche als einen MoRa benötigt.

Um jetzt weiter die Lüfter befeuern zu können habe ich heute morgen den  Lötkolben hervorgekramt und fix eine Verstärkerplatine  zusammengestümpert (im Grunde nur eine Spannungsfolgerschaltung mit  einem OP-Amp und nem MOSFET). Funktioniert soweit gut. Die Lüfter werden  jetzt von der Elektronik der Aquastream XT geregelt.


Die Notabschaltung erfolgt übrigens relativ simpel, zwar etwas "unschön" aber praktikabel:
- Tool liest Temperaturen aus (z.B. Speedfan) und erzeugt ein Logfile
- Via Schedular (bzw. Cronjob bei Linux) wird alle 5 Minuten ein kurzes  Skript gestartet (Win: Powershell; Linux: Bash), welches die Logs parst  und dann entsprechend handelt
- Ist alles i.O. passiert nix, ist irgendwas nicht in Ordnung verschickt  das Script eine Mail (dafür nutze ich auf Windows z.B. bmail; unter  Linux den standard smtp) und fährt gegebenenfalls den Rechner runter  (Windows: shutdown -s -f; Linux: Init 0)

Da die Scripte selbstgebastelt und noch etwas älter (LuKü-Zeiten) sind  triggern sie noch auf Komponenten-Temperaturen. In den nächsten tagen  stelle ich das um auf Wassertemperatur und Durchfluss.


Als kleinen Punkteausgleich faltet seit heute übrigens noch ein i5-2500K@stock bei mir munter 24/7 mit.


----------



## acer86 (19. Dezember 2011)

Malkolm schrieb:


> Das wichtigste zu Anfang: Alles rennt wieder
> 
> Ursache des Problems war/ist eine defekte Lüftersteuerung (die des Obsidian 650D).
> 
> ...



63C° Wassertemp ich hoffe mal nicht all zulange, das mag die Pumpe gar nicht

aber zum glück scheint ja bis auf die Lüfter Steuerung noch alles ganz zu sein


----------



## RG Now66 (19. Dezember 2011)

Oh man jetzt hatt sich der SMP7 Client schon wieder neen Projekt 8004 geangelt bei einer Ausbeute von 1275 Punkten  
Naja gibt schlimmeres.


----------



## acer86 (19. Dezember 2011)

RG Now66 schrieb:


> Oh man jetzt hatt sich der SMP7 Client schon wieder neen Projekt 8004 geangelt bei einer Ausbeute von 1275 Punkten
> Naja gibt schlimmeres.


 
sei doch froh ich hätte die sooooooooo gern der 2600k läuft damit einer TPF von 32sek und bringen dan meist 1850-2000Punkte 

selbst mein Notebook was wegen der Aktion gerade mit faltet läuft bei den Wu´s mit einer TPF von 1:35min was für den i7-720QM nicht schlecht ist ca. 900Punkte pro wu 

nee Stadtdessen bekomme ich auf mein haupt sys  ständig die 7611er die bringen gerade mal 4500punkte und brauch fast 9h


----------



## davidof2001 (19. Dezember 2011)

@nfsgame
Wie bekommst du auf deiner 9800GX2 (war das richtig?) eigentlich die bigGPU WUs zum laufen?
Wenn ich bei meiner GTX260 den GPU3 Client mit -advmethods starte, lädt er sich eine ganz normal WU mit 787 Punkten und die Auslastung bleibt bei konstanten 70% stehen.
Ohnehin quält die sich glaube gerade dem Falttod entgegen. Früher war die Auslastung konstant bei 99% und jetzt pendelt sie dauernd zwischen 93 und 98% mit dem V7 Client. Der GPU2 Client (glaube der hieß 6.31) hat die Auslastung zwischen 60 und 90 Prozent geschwankt.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (19. Dezember 2011)

hey
ich brauch mal eure Meinung.
Ich könnte, wenn ich etwa 100€ investiere mir einen weiteren Falter hinstellen. CPU wäre ein i3-2100T, später (viel später) evtl. noch mit Grafikkarte. 
würde es sich lohnen und wie viel ppd könnte ich damit erfalten? 

Ich hab halt immernoch das ASRock liegen und da die CPU nur 35W nimmt wäre es nicht das Problem den stbiel zu betreiben, nur ziehe ich bald aus und bräuchte dafür eig das Geld...


----------



## Abductee (19. Dezember 2011)

ich glaub die watt/ppd wären trotz der niedrigen leistungsaufnahme zu schlecht.

mein i5-2400s hatte ~8k gefaltet, bei ~65W (undervoltet) gesamtsystem.
ich glaub nicht das der 2100T mehr als 5k punkte pro tag damit schafft, bei geschätzten 50W verbrauch.


----------



## acer86 (19. Dezember 2011)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> hey
> ich brauch mal eure Meinung.
> Ich könnte, wenn ich etwa 100€ investiere mir einen weiteren Falter hinstellen. CPU wäre ein i3-2100T, später (viel später) evtl. noch mit Grafikkarte.
> würde es sich lohnen und wie viel ppd könnte ich damit erfalten?
> ...


 
wen du noch ein PCI-e platz frei hast könnte ich dir eine GTS450 GLH günstig anbieten, wen du Interesse hast oder jemand anders hier PN an mich


----------



## Bumblebee (19. Dezember 2011)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> hey
> ich brauch mal eure Meinung.
> Ich könnte, wenn ich etwa 100€ investiere mir einen weiteren Falter hinstellen. CPU wäre ein i3-2100T, später (viel später) evtl. noch mit Grafikkarte.
> würde es sich lohnen und wie viel ppd könnte ich damit erfalten?
> ...



Rechne, wenn du die 4 Threads gebrauchst, etwa mit einem Drittel der Rechenleistung von einem Core i7-2600 - ist grenzwertig aber noch machbar (bei 24/7); normale SMP's haben meist "erträgliche" Zeiten


----------



## mihapiha (19. Dezember 2011)

Mann oh Mann. Diese riesen WUs sind toll wenn sie einmal abgeschlossen sind, aber sie falten sooo langsam. Mein Spiele PC faltet schon zwei Tage durch und ist erst bei 48% ... 

Das ist doch zu langsam. Aber immerhin wird morgen mein Faltserver eine P6903 WU abschießen  ... Das sind dann 315-320k...
Dann sind hoffentlich wieder ein paar Plätze im Team drin


----------



## davidof2001 (19. Dezember 2011)

Glaub mir. Du wirst gaaaaanz schnell gaaaaanz viele Plätze gut machen. Deine "Konkurrenz" kann man an einer Hand abzählen.


----------



## mihapiha (20. Dezember 2011)

davidof2001 schrieb:


> Glaub mir. Du wirst gaaaaanz schnell gaaaaanz viele Plätze gut machen. Deine "Konkurrenz" kann man an einer Hand abzählen.


 Noch nicht. Immerhin falte ich erst richtig für dieses Team seit circa 5 Tagen. Das wird doch noch etwas dauern bevor ich wirklich "Konkurrenz" mache ... Um Platz 120 herum geht es ja noch schnell nach oben, da die meisten um mich herum nicht aktiv falten. 

Außerdem bin ich mir unsicher ob ich meine zwei Computer beaufsichtigt 2 Wochen falten lassen sollte.


----------



## Knutowskie (20. Dezember 2011)

So, meine Faltserver werden künftig entlastet... Hab einen vServer bestellt, wo diverse Sachen ausgelagert werden.

Mehr PPD! YAY!

Außerdem kann ich dann einen Minecraftserver und nen eigenen TS horsten. Ne Webseite geht auch drauf, 1A.

BTW: Ich hab aus guter Quelle gehört, dass es wohl bald Ivy Bridges mit 8C/16T geben soll... das wäre ja was für die BIGs ab Januar... mein i7 870S hat meines Wissens noch keine BIG gefaltet... schade.


----------



## Malkolm (20. Dezember 2011)

Ivy Bridge mit 8C kommen (wenn überhaupt) erst mit Ivy Bridge E, dessen Einführung für Q4/2012 oder später geplant ist.
Der normale IB (ohne E) für LGA 1155 wird wie SB (ohne E) nicht über 4C/8T herauskommen.

Plausibler wäre vorerst ein SB-E mit 8C/16T, wobei laut roadmap der i7-3960X frühestens in Q3/2012 als Desktop-Topmodel ersetzt werden soll. Dann allerding schon sehr wahrscheinlich durch ein voll genutztes Die (mit allen Cores).

Den Xeon mit 8C/16T wird es in Q1/2012 geben, zu einem Preis von min. 1000USD (2,0GHz imho) bzw. bis zu 2000USD (3,1GHz).


Eine wirkliche Alternative um ab Januar noch BIGs zu falten ist meinen Augen lediglich der i7-3930K (6C/12T) unter Linux mit vorgekaukelten 16 Cores (Guides dazu gibts in diversen Foren). Dessen Leistung übersteigt die der nativen 16Kerner um Längen (dank des wesentlich höheren Takts), bei einem Preis von "lediglich" nem guten Tausender (Euro) fürs ganze System.


----------



## Abductee (20. Dezember 2011)

was kann ich denn machen wenn bei foldingstats mein projekt nicht in der liste aufscheint?
8001


----------



## T0M@0 (20. Dezember 2011)

Abductee schrieb:
			
		

> was kann ich denn machen wenn bei foldingstats mein projekt nicht in der liste aufscheint?
> 8001



Mir bescheid sagen  wird heute nachmittag nachgeflegt.


----------



## Abductee (20. Dezember 2011)

bescheid!


----------



## T0M@0 (20. Dezember 2011)

Abductee schrieb:


> bescheid!


 
Danke fürs bescheid sagen 

Projektliste wurde upgedated


----------



## davidof2001 (20. Dezember 2011)

@nfsgame
Dein Postfach ist voll.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Dezember 2011)

davidof2001 schrieb:


> @nfsgame
> Dein Postfach ist voll.


Scheint echt gefragt zu sein der Gute wen das Fach schon wieder voll ist.


----------



## freibier47906 (21. Dezember 2011)

Kann es sein,daß einige WU`s "allergischer" auf zusätzliche CPU-Last (Videos anschauen,Browsergames,Downloads etc.)reagieren als andere WU`s?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Dezember 2011)

freibier47906 schrieb:


> Kann es sein,daß einige WU`s "allergischer" auf zusätzliche CPU-Last (Videos anschauen,Browsergames,Downloads etc.)reagieren als andere WU`s?


Ja, gibt leider ganz allergische.


----------



## freibier47906 (21. Dezember 2011)

Hab da bisher vor allem die 11000`er Nummern ausmachen können...da steigt die TPF von gut 4:30min auf knapp 20...(beim meinem 1090T)


----------



## Vorsicht_Bissig (21. Dezember 2011)

Sooo, ich habe Gestern endlich mein Board bekommen -> nach der Installation den SMP-Client ausprobiert.
Jetzt ist nur mein Problem, dass ich im Taskmanager so um die 13% Auslastung habe, ist das ein Anzeigefehler, oder muss ich noch was spezielles einstellen?
BTW: Ich hab einen i7 2600k @ 4,5Ghz auf einem ASUS P8P67 Pro Rev.3.1


----------



## T0M@0 (21. Dezember 2011)

Vorsicht_Bissig schrieb:
			
		

> Sooo, ich habe Gestern endlich mein Board bekommen -> nach der Installation den SMP-Client ausprobiert.
> Jetzt ist nur mein Problem, dass ich im Taskmanager so um die 13% Auslastung habe, ist das ein Anzeigefehler, oder muss ich noch was spezielles einstellen?
> BTW: Ich hab einen i7 2600k @ 4,5Ghz auf einem ASUS P8P67 Pro Rev.3.1



Mit -smp gestartet? welche wu hast bekommen?


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Dezember 2011)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Mit -smp gestartet? welche wu hast bekommen?



Ich vermute den selben "Fehler"

Btw. wenn du das -smp vergessen hast dann wird die WU die du dir gezogen hast (eine *NICHT-SMP*) zuende gefaltet und *erst danach* eine "richtige" SMP gezogen


----------



## Vorsicht_Bissig (21. Dezember 2011)

ich hab extra die config, queue und den work-Ordner gelöscht, aber ich probiers jetz mal mit dem -smp

EDIT: Danke euch beiden, es funst!


----------



## Muschkote (21. Dezember 2011)

Sehr schön, bei 4,5GHz sollte es eine recht ordentliche Punkteausbeute ergeben.


----------



## Eifelaner (21. Dezember 2011)

Nach dem mir ja im Sommer eine GTX280 verstorben war, ich nehme an durchs 24/7 Falten bei 80Grad, hab ich nun fast alle Faltknechte wieder reaktiviert

1x Core i7-2630QM
1x Core i5 760
1x Core2Quad Q6600
1x GTX470
2x Pentium 4 (hoffentlich verrecken die bald, damit da was neues hin kommt )


----------



## Abductee (21. Dezember 2011)

HPCS ist ja wirklich brutal.
laut google dürfte das wirklich irgendein rechenzentrum sein was einen stabilitätstest fährt, ist schon sehr beeindruckend das ganze.


----------



## acer86 (21. Dezember 2011)

Eifelaner schrieb:


> Nach dem mir ja im Sommer eine GTX280 verstorben war, ich nehme an durchs 24/7 Falten bei 80Grad, hab ich nun fast alle Faltknechte wieder reaktiviert
> 
> 1x Core i7-2630QM
> 1x Core i5 760
> ...


 

darf man mal fragen wie viel PPD der i7-2630QM macht? bitte mit Wu zum besseren Vergleichen, wäre mal interessant im Vergleich wie viel schneller die 2gen. der Notebook i7´s ist.


----------



## freibier47906 (21. Dezember 2011)

Platz 40?? Hab mal eben nachgeschaut,und die waren auf der 92... Aber trotzdem,wenn die so weitermachen,mischen sie bald ganz oben mit.


----------



## Abductee (21. Dezember 2011)

das mit platz 40 war eine hochrechnung auf die nächsten 30 tage, da hab ich mich ein wenig verlesen.


----------



## Eifelaner (21. Dezember 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> darf man mal fragen wie viel PPD der i7-2630QM macht? bitte mit Wu zum besseren Vergleichen, wäre mal interessant im Vergleich wie viel schneller die 2gen. der Notebook i7´s ist.


 
Ich hab den Client in der Konsole laufen ohne monitoring, kann es dir aktuell nicht sagen, die Wu gehört zum Projekt 7151 (Run 0, Clone 90, Gen 277)


----------



## nfsgame (21. Dezember 2011)

Dann sag uns einfach die TPF .


----------



## Amigafan (21. Dezember 2011)

Wer von Euch bekommt noch WU's der 7000-er Reihe?
Ich meine speziell die Reihe 7000 bis 7028 mit 600 "Grundcredits".

Die rechnen auch auf älteren CPU's annähernd auf i7 2600K @ 4GHz-Nivea !

Beispiel: Q9550@3600MHz unter WinXP mit 7er Client,  -smp3 : 11665PPD (4 Kern für HD5870)

Auf 4 Kerne bedeutet das: ca 15500PPD 
Auf 4000 MHz hochgerechnet: ca. 17000PPD 
4 Cores HT dazu (ca. 50% mehr): ca. 25500PPD 

Jetzt muss man nur noch den 7er Client dazu überreden,  den Core a4 und solch eine WU zu nehmen - meiner macht das ohne Drohung . . .


----------



## acer86 (21. Dezember 2011)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Wer von Euch bekommt noch WU's der 7000-er Reihe?
> Ich meine speziell die Reihe 7000 bis 7028 mit 600 "Grundcredits".
> 
> Die rechnen auch auf älteren CPU's annähernd auf i7 2600K @ 4GHz-Nivea !
> ...



die rechnung ist Falsch

4kerne +HT + 4,2Ghz + Intel Power FTW = 47000PPD bei den 7022er Wu´s mit 4,4Ghz sinds 50000PPD
TPF von 1,26min 
leider kommen die Wu´s viel zu selten

aber die neuen 8004er Wu´s sind auch nicht zu verachten TPF: 33sek und 38000PPD bei 4,2Ghz und Untervolting auf 1,22V


----------



## Eifelaner (21. Dezember 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Dann sag uns einfach die TPF .


 
~4min 30sek


----------



## sc59 (21. Dezember 2011)

i5-750@3,6GHz VM mit  Ubuntu 10.10 :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


die 7xxx  er WU´s lassen das Faltherz höher schlagen.

@Eifelaner:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (21. Dezember 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> die rechnung ist Falsch
> 
> 4kerne +HT + 4,2Ghz + Intel Power FTW = 47000PPD bei den 7022er Wu´s mit 4,4Ghz sinds 50000PPD
> TPF von 1,26min
> ...



Vielleicht habe ich mich missverständlich ausgedrückt: die 7000-er Wuś auf älteren CPU's wie *andere* Wu's auf dem 2600 . . .   

Edit: Dass eine 2600 CPU bei diesen WU's auf ca 50000PPD kommt, musste ich schon anhand eigener Berechnung "leidvoll" erfahren . . .


----------



## acer86 (21. Dezember 2011)

das ist schon ganz beachtlich die Leistungssteigerung und eine top Leistung für ein Notebook CPU im Vergleich mein i7-720QM macht bei der gleichen WU nur 6770PPD was sicher auch an den geringen takt liegt von 1,73Ghz bei Vollauslastung


----------



## Eifelaner (22. Dezember 2011)

...und mir kam das ding schon lam vor


----------



## nooby-on-mp3 (22. Dezember 2011)

Hallo, 

ich bekomme in den letzten Tagen öffter WUs wo Fahmon keine Gutschrift anzeigt. Es handelt sich dabei m 7200 WUs, habe jetzt schon drei davon berechnet! 

Wäre schön zu wissen ob einer von euch die auch schonn hatte und was die Gutschrift dafür ist!

Mfg


----------



## sc59 (22. Dezember 2011)

nooby-on-mp3 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bekomme in den letzten Tagen öffter WUs wo Fahmon keine Gutschrift anzeigt. Es handelt sich dabei m 7200 WUs, habe jetzt schon drei davon berechnet!
> 
> ...



moin, 
schau mal hier rein ,
Folding@home Bonus Point Calculator
Projekt waehlen, deine TPF eingeben und du weist wieviel Credits du bekommen muesstest.


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Dezember 2011)

nooby-on-mp3 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bekomme in den letzten Tagen öffter WUs wo Fahmon keine Gutschrift anzeigt. Es handelt sich dabei um 7200 WUs, habe jetzt schon drei davon berechnet!
> 
> ...



Fahmon wird von uns generell nur noch sehr selten eingesetzt
Nimm doch lieber HFM, ist viel aktueller - guckst du hier http://hfm-net.googlecode.com/files/HFM%20Release%200.6.2.336.zip


----------



## nooby-on-mp3 (22. Dezember 2011)

Selbst damit bekomme ich keine Infos was das für eine WU ist und was die Gutschrift ist! Die Prozente und die Dauer wird angezeigt und bei Typ/Art steht nur "Unkown"  !!


----------



## Wolvie (22. Dezember 2011)

Mein einer Falter rechntet seit Tagen auch nur die dumme 7200er (gepaart mit XP und dem a4.core kommts da seeehr leicht zu Instabilitäten), angezeigt werden mir auch nur ~600PPD


----------



## Amigafan (22. Dezember 2011)

nooby-on-mp3 schrieb:


> Selbst damit bekomme ich keine Infos was das für eine WU ist und was die Gutschrift ist! Die Prozente und die Dauer wird angezeigt und bei Typ/Art steht nur "Unkown"  !!



Die 7200 WU bringt 484 Basispunkte, mit prefered deadline bei 8 und final deadline bei 12 Tagen, siehe:Folding@Home Projects


----------



## freibier47906 (22. Dezember 2011)

Abductee schrieb:


> HPCS ist ja wirklich brutal.
> laut google dürfte das wirklich irgendein rechenzentrum sein was einen stabilitätstest fährt, ist schon sehr beeindruckend das ganze.



Ich glaub ich steh im Wald...die haben z.Zt. 35kk Durchschnitt in 24h


----------



## Z28LET (22. Dezember 2011)

HP-Cloud Service, soweit ich das gelesen hatte.
Vielleicht ein Stabilitätstest oder Burn-in Test.

Ansonsten wurde F@H ja anscheinend soweit erweitert, dass es jetzt ohne grössere Schwierigkeitet auf Supercomputern und HPC laufen kann.


----------



## freibier47906 (22. Dezember 2011)

Wenns der Sache(Wissenschaft) zuträglich ist,ist es doch egal,woher die Ergebnisse kommen.Vielleicht werden so noch andere Serverfarmen darauf aufmerksam,und beschleunigen so den medizinischen Fortschritt.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (22. Dezember 2011)

Z28LET schrieb:


> HP-Cloud Service, soweit ich das gelesen hatte.
> Vielleicht ein Stabilitätstest oder Burn-in Test.
> 
> Ansonsten wurde F@H ja anscheinend soweit erweitert, dass es jetzt ohne grössere Schwierigkeitet auf Supercomputern und HPC laufen kann.


Das sind stinknormale SMP WUs(Punktedurchschnitt knapp über 6k pro WU) , da wurde also nichts erweitert aber jemand hat sich die Arbeit angetan auf jedem Knoten eine extra Instanz zu installieren


----------



## Z28LET (22. Dezember 2011)

War auf das hier bezogen!
Folding@home client can now run on supercomputers | ExtremeTech


----------



## davidof2001 (22. Dezember 2011)

Mastermaisi777 schrieb:
			
		

> Das sind stinknormale SMP WUs(Punktedurchschnitt knapp über 6k pro WU) , da wurde also nichts erweitert aber jemand hat sich die Arbeit angetan auf jedem Knoten eine extra Instanz zu installieren



Könnten aber auch Big GPU WUs sein. Wenn das ein/viele GraKa Server sind.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Dezember 2011)

davidof2001 schrieb:


> Könnten aber auch Big GPU WUs sein. Wenn das ein/viele GraKa Server sind.


Glaub ich eher nicht, da Big-GPU-WU's 5187Punkte geben.


----------



## Amigafan (23. Dezember 2011)

Da ich die nächsten Tage nicht on bin, wünsche ich schon jetzt allen "Mitfaltern" ein frohes und gesegnetes Weihnachtsfest.

Markus


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Dezember 2011)

Und noch einer der die nächsten Tage nocht on sein wird
Ich gönne mir ein paar Tage ohne Computerei
Aber natürlich laufen alle meine Kisten 24/7 weiter

Ein schönes Weihnachtsfest euch allen und viele neue Hardware unter dem Baum


----------



## T0M@0 (23. Dezember 2011)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Da ich die nächsten Tage nicht on bin, wünsche ich schon jetzt allen "Mitfaltern" ein frohes und gesegnetes Weihnachtsfest.
> 
> Markus


 


Bumblebee schrieb:


> Und noch einer der die nächsten Tage nocht on sein wird
> Ich gönne mir ein paar Tage ohne Computerei
> Aber natürlich laufen alle meine Kisten 24/7 weiter
> 
> Ein schönes Weihnachtsfest euch allen und viele neue Hardware unter dem Baum


 
Wünsche ich auch


----------



## Wolvie (23. Dezember 2011)

Frohes Fest @Bumble + Amiga 

BTW: In unregelmäßigen Abständen reist die Internetverbindung bei meinem i7 ab... jetz lief er 7 Tage und 7 Stunden ohne Probleme, zack.. WU hängt bei 100%, klar... kommt nicht ins Netz... über Nacht das Gleich wieder!!
Seit 5 !! Uhr versucht der Dussel die WU hochzuladen... einzige Abhilfe, LAN-Adapter de- und wieder reaktivieren.


----------



## mihapiha (23. Dezember 2011)

woot. Wie krank! Neuer PPD Rekord meinerseits! 245k PPD Durchschnitt. Wie genial! 

Jetzt tut es mir schon ein wenig leid, dass ich meinen Spiele-PC nicht über die Ferien falten ließ...


----------



## Muschkote (23. Dezember 2011)

Äußerst sportlicher Wert. 

Hast du 3 Maschinen am laufen oder wie bekommst du in den kurzen Abständen die großen WUs raus?


----------



## Schmidde (23. Dezember 2011)

Hm...klasse!
Gestern kam Muttern "aus versehen" an den Schalter meiner Steckdosenleiste  Gleich mal den PC gekillt und 8h lang nicht gefaltet


----------



## mihapiha (23. Dezember 2011)

Muschkote schrieb:


> Äußerst sportlicher Wert.
> 
> Hast du 3 Maschinen am laufen oder wie bekommst du in den kurzen Abständen die großen WUs raus?


 
gefaltet wird mit zwei PCs. Siehe Signatur


----------



## nfsgame (23. Dezember 2011)

Schmidde schrieb:


> Hm...klasse!
> Gestern kam Muttern "aus versehen" an den Schalter meiner Steckdosenleiste  Gleich mal den PC gekillt und 8h lang nicht gefaltet


 
Ja klar "aus versehen"... Kenn ich diese Behauptung ...


----------



## mattinator (23. Dezember 2011)

Schmidde schrieb:


> Hm...klasse!
> Gestern kam Muttern "aus versehen" an den Schalter meiner Steckdosenleiste


 
Hättest vllt. mal selbst Dein Zimmer sauber machen sollen.


----------



## Thosch (24. Dezember 2011)

... oder so zumüllen das der Schalter nicht mehr zu finden ist


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Dezember 2011)

Steckleiste ohne Schalter.


----------



## Rurdo (24. Dezember 2011)

Netzteil schmort länger vor sich hin (wenn man den Strom nicht schnell abschalten kann ) 

Hey leute, ich hab ne frage!!!
Meine CPU bekommt IMMER 11060er... wie bekomm ich andere?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Dezember 2011)

@Rurdo: Versuch es mal ändern der Maschiene-ID.


----------



## Rurdo (25. Dezember 2011)

das geht wie?


----------



## Henninges (25. Dezember 2011)

so am rande : "migration" der systemplatte auf die vom weihnachtsmann vorbeigebrachte ssd beginnt in wenigen minuten... 

edit 1: gparted@knoppix -> /dev/sda1 von 1.82tib auf 97.66 gib verkleinern...
edit 2: gparted hat für diese aktion 41min gebraucht...windows wird probehalber neu gestartet...es folgt ein routinemässiges chkdsk...
edit 3: clonezilla startet...
edit x: ich denke es wird einfacher sein, windows neu zu installieren...


----------



## Psycho1996 (25. Dezember 2011)

Unser Team geht grad echt ab


----------



## Eifelaner (25. Dezember 2011)

Ist schön wieder dabei zu sein, in dem Sinne - Frohes Fest


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Dezember 2011)

Rurdo schrieb:


> das geht wie?


Beim V6 musst du den Client mit der "-config" oder "-configonly"-Flag starten > bei den "change advenced options" yes > bei der Options "Maschine-ID" die Nummer ändern (1-16).
Beim Ändern der Nummer ist darauf zu achten das es nicht die der Grafikkarte ist, sofern du auch mit der falltest. 

Wie es beim V7 geht weiss ich nicht.


----------



## RG Now66 (25. Dezember 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wie es beim V7 geht weiss ich nicht.


 
Da sind wir schon zwei


----------



## acer86 (25. Dezember 2011)

ist eigentlich ganz einfach beim V7 hab mal schnell ein bild gemacht

Edit: heute gibt es schon den ganzen tag nur 8004er Wu´s     8004er FTW


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Dezember 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> ist eigentlich ganz einfach beim V7 hab mal schnell ein bild gemacht


Wäre auch ganz einfach zu wissen *wen* man den V7 in Verwendung hätte.


----------



## acer86 (25. Dezember 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wäre auch ganz einfach zu wissen *wen* man den V7 in Verwendung hätte.



ja das macht es Natürlich erheblich leichter


----------



## mihapiha (26. Dezember 2011)

Weiß jemand wer das ist? hpcs - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

ich meine wie bekommt man 40 Millionen täglich hin?


----------



## Thosch (26. Dezember 2011)

Das hatt´n wir schon mal in der "Befragung" ... wird wohl ne Serverfarm, groß oder klein, sein. Vllt. Rechenzentrum, Belastungstester mit vielen Servern, nen Hacker der sich eingetragen hat ... 


 Schönen 2.Feiertag ... ich mach mal auf Arbeit ...


----------



## picar81_4711 (26. Dezember 2011)

Da arbeiten alle mit einem Benutzernamen. Rechnerisch ist das schon möglich: 40.000.000 PPD  / 600 PCs = 67000 PPD.


----------



## kubi-1988 (26. Dezember 2011)

mihapiha schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wer das ist? hpcs - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats
> 
> ich meine wie bekommt man 40 Millionen täglich hin?



Na dann verlinke ich es doch mal. Das Team hat sich hier kurz vorgestellt. Es ist ein Belastungstest des HP Cloud Service mit 690 aktiven Clients. Aber ich glaube nicht, dass sie damit Folding@Home-Clients meinen, denn dann müsst jeder der Clients ~10 WUs am Tag abliefern und daran glaube ich bei durchschnittlich 6k pro WU nicht.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (26. Dezember 2011)

Thosch schrieb:


> Schönen 2.Feiertag ... ich mach mal auf Arbeit ...


 
Willkommen im Club...


----------



## picar81_4711 (26. Dezember 2011)

Ich werd jetzt die Tage etwas gasgeben.....um meinen Schnitt von 160-170k zu brechen......Ziel: >200K
Ja, ebenfalls. Hab Nachtschicht, bin grad aufgestanden.....schönen Feiertag noch


----------



## picar81_4711 (26. Dezember 2011)

Da bald der Januar da ist:

Zitat:
"Big Advanced (BA) is an experimental type of Folding@home WUs intended  for the most powerful machines in FAH. However, as time goes on,  technology advances, and the characteristics associated with the most  powerful machines changes. Due to these advances in hardware  capabilities, we will need to periodically change the BA minimum  requirements. *Thus, we are shortening the deadlines of the BA projects*. * As a result, assignments will have a 16 core minimum*. To give donors  some advance warning, we are announcing this now, but the change will  take place in 2 months: no earlier than on Monday January 16, 2012. "

Wegen der Umstallung im Januar auf 16 Kernen bei Anforderungen für BIGwus: Ich habe das so verstanden, dass nur die Deadline verkürzt wird und das ERGEBNISS wird dann sein, das nur schnelle PCs(16Kerner) es schaffen werden. Aber das die Kernanzahl festgesetzt werden wird, steht da doch nirgends, oder habe ich das falsch verstanden?
Also könnte ja auch ein schneller 6 Kerner es schaffen, da dieser ja schneller ist als ein 16kerner mit nur 2,XXX GHZ.


----------



## Malkolm (26. Dezember 2011)

Du hast es doch sogar selbst zitiert und fett hervorgehoben^^



> As a result, assignments will have a 16 core minimum



Auf Deutsch: Die Zuteilung/Verteilung wird in Folge dessen ein 16-Kern-Minimum haben.
Bedeutet: Ohne 16 Kerne wird dir der Server keine Big-Advanced WU mehr zuteilen.


----------



## Abductee (26. Dezember 2011)

sind die big wu's und die big advanced wu's zwei verschiedene?


----------



## picar81_4711 (26. Dezember 2011)

Ich meinte, dass es von der Deadline abhängig ist, das heisst von der Geschwindigkeit der CPU. Aber nicht, dass zwangshalber ein 16Kerner zugeteilt wird. Die wären doch blöd, wenn es ein System mit 12 Threads schneller schafft, als ein 16Kerner und diesen dann, nur weil er 12 Threads hat, nicht arbeiten zu lassen, oder?


----------



## picar81_4711 (26. Dezember 2011)

Abductee schrieb:


> sind die big wu's und die big advanced wu's zwei verschiedene?[/QUOTE
> 
> Ich glaub schon: WorkUnits - FaHWiki


----------



## Malkolm (26. Dezember 2011)

richtig, läuft aber trotzdem so 

Die einzige Möglichkeit trotzdem an diese WUs zu kommen ist dem Assignment-Server vorzugaukeln, dass man eine entsprechende Zahl Cores zur Verfügung hat. Da das von Stanford aber nicht gewollt ist werde ich hier darauf verzichten zu erläutern wie man das macht. ANleitungen gibt es dazu aber haufenweise im Web (imho sogar irgendwo hier in den Weiten des Threads).


----------



## acer86 (26. Dezember 2011)

selbst wen das mit den Anleitung Funktionieren sollte, ist es fraglich ob man z.b. mit einen 2600K noch die deadline schafft, ohne ihn bis zum Anschlag zu übertakten

und da sich der mehr Aufwand mit den Big´s eh kaum noch lohnt und man mit SMP Wu´s fast genau so viele PPD macht ist es doch egal


----------



## picar81_4711 (26. Dezember 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> selbst wen das mit den Anleitung Funktionieren sollte, ist es fraglich ob man z.b. mit einen 2600K noch die deadline schafft, ohne ihn bis zum Anschlag zu übertakten
> 
> und da sich der mehr Aufwand mit den Big´s eh kaum noch lohnt und man mit SMP Wu´s fast genau so viele PPD macht ist es doch egal



Das mit den Bigs lohnt sich schon: Mit einem 980X mit 4GHZ schafft man knappe 90000 Punkte pro Tag!


----------



## acer86 (26. Dezember 2011)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Das mit den Bigs lohnt sich schon: Mit einem 980X mit 4GHZ schafft man knappe 90000 Punkte pro Tag!



bei den 6kernern ist das sicher noch etwas anders, war da mehr von mein 2600k ausgegangen, aber es bringt ja nix jetzt schon den kopf drüber zu zerbrechen warten wir erst mal ab was den im Neuen Jahr an Wu´s auf uns wartet, den das mit den mehr Kerne "cheating"  ist auch nicht das gelbe vom Ei, zumal dan wahrscheinlich nur noch CPU only gefaltet werden kan und viele hier auch ihre GPU mit falten lassen wollen.

aber lassen wir uns überraschen.


----------



## Rurdo (26. Dezember 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Beim V6 musst du den Client mit der "-config" oder "-configonly"-Flag starten > bei den "change advenced options" yes > bei der Options "Maschine-ID" die Nummer ändern (1-16).
> Beim Ändern der Nummer ist darauf zu achten das es nicht die der Grafikkarte ist, sofern du auch mit der falltest.
> 
> Wie es beim V7 geht weiss ich nicht.


 Hab die Machine ID auf 3 geändert... und den Workordner gelöscht, er zieht sich trotzdem ne 11061...


----------



## nfsgame (26. Dezember 2011)

Dann gibts wohl gerade nix anderes. Muss auch gefaltet werden (!).


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. Dezember 2011)

Rurdo schrieb:


> Hab die Machine ID auf 3 geändert... und den Workordner gelöscht, er zieht sich trotzdem ne 11061...


War zumindest einen Versuch wert. 

Mein 1090T faltet momentan auch nur 11020/11021/11060/11061, hab mich allerdings nicht gross darum gekümmert was er faltet, da ich in naher Zukunft eh weniger mit ihm falten werde > für den 24/7-Betrieb ist jetzt der Server da.


----------



## davidof2001 (26. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe jetzt auf 5 Maschinen den V7 Client an den Start gebracht und die holen sich alle Mann nur 8004er WUs. Diese WUs machen aus 2kPPD eines Core2Duo mal eben 4500PPD. Das kann sich schon sehen lassen.


----------



## acer86 (26. Dezember 2011)

davidof2001 schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt auf 5 Maschinen den V7 Client an den Start gebracht und die holen sich alle Mann nur 8004er WUs. Diese WUs machen aus 2kPPD eines Core2Duo mal eben 4500PPD. Das kann sich schon sehen lassen.


 
kan ich bestätigen, momentan gibt es nur 8004er Wu´s seit gestern ca. 12uhr, warum gab es die nicht während der Aktion da hatte ich nur die 7611er und die laufen mal alles andere als gut


----------



## davidof2001 (26. Dezember 2011)

Bei mir gibt es die sogar schon die ganze Woche.


----------



## Rurdo (26. Dezember 2011)

Hmm, ein Update auf V7 währe doch auch ein Versuch wert!?
Wie kann ich den CLient denn updaten???


----------



## Thosch (26. Dezember 2011)

Ein Update besteht darin den v7 zu installieren ... denke ich mal.


----------



## Rurdo (26. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab zwar nix am Client (jemals) Installieren müssen... aber wenn das schonmal jemand gemacht hat, bitte, ich brauch ne anleitung!


----------



## davidof2001 (26. Dezember 2011)

https://fah-web.stanford.edu/projects/FAHClient/wiki/BetaRelease

Runterladen und installieren. Deinene Passkey bereithalten und angeben womit du falten möchtest.
Das ist wirklich total easy.


----------



## Rurdo (26. Dezember 2011)

Okey, hab ich gemacht und jetzt ein Programm dazubekommen namens FAHControl
Wenn ich aber den Client neustarte, ist es immernoch Projekt 11061 und der A3 Core... Hab auch die gesamten Daten gelöscht die relevant für die WU waren... trotzdem zieht er sich weiter die 11061 -.-


----------



## davidof2001 (27. Dezember 2011)

Nein. Du musst dann FAHcontrol starten und dann lädt er sich den a4 core. Den "alten" 6er Client lässt du schön in Ruhe.


----------



## Thosch (27. Dezember 2011)

Bringt der a4 was bei AMD-Prozessoren oder profitieren (mal wieder) nur die Intels davon ?? Irgendwelche Erfahrungen/Erkenntnisse ??


----------



## Rurdo (27. Dezember 2011)

Also ist dieses FAHClient einfach eine zusammenfassung für alles? Wenn ich es nähmlich starte, siehts so aus als würden beide Clients da drin zusammengefasst werden, und Falten. Laut HWMonitor liegt auch die Faltspannung an, und auch die Temp steigt an... 
Also brauch ich jetzt weder GPU noch CPU Client und HFM auch nicht?


----------



## davidof2001 (27. Dezember 2011)

Richtig. Das siehst du jetzt alles im FAH Control. Das ist das User Interface.


----------



## Rurdo (27. Dezember 2011)

Also wenn das stimmt was da bei Estimated PPD steht, dann bekomm ich anscheinend 13k mit dem X6, und einer TPF von 1min 05sek... 
vorher hatte ich 4k PPD mit einer TPF von 3min 50sek O.o


----------



## acer86 (27. Dezember 2011)

Rurdo schrieb:


> Also wenn das stimmt was da bei Estimated PPD steht, dann bekomm ich anscheinend 13k mit dem X6, und einer TPF von 1min 05sek...
> vorher hatte ich 4k PPD mit einer TPF von 3min 50sek O.o


 
ist es eine 8004er Wu wen ja dan ist das normal die haben zwar nur einen sehr niedrigen base Credit laufen aber sehr schnell durch


----------



## Rurdo (27. Dezember 2011)

is ne 8001er...


----------



## davidof2001 (27. Dezember 2011)

Die scheinen mit noch mehr Kernen noch besser zu skalieren.
Aber freut mich das du es hinbekommen hast.


----------



## acer86 (27. Dezember 2011)

davidof2001 schrieb:


> Die scheinen mit noch mehr Kernen noch besser zu skalieren.
> Aber freut mich das du es hinbekommen hast.


 
wäre mal interessant wie die auf den Servern laufen würden wen mein 2600K schon 32sek. TPF macht was würden dan der Server von A.Meier mit 24kernen schaffen,


----------



## Schmidde (27. Dezember 2011)

Was ist eigentlich gerade mit der HP von EOC los?
...oder bin ich der einzige der seit Gesternnur ein "service temporarily unavailable" bekomme


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Dezember 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> wäre mal interessant wie die auf den Servern laufen würden wen mein 2600K schon 32sek. TPF macht was würden dan der Server von A.Meier mit 24kernen schaffen,


Kann ich ja mal testen, allerdings müsst ihr euch ein wenig gedulden > der Server hat sich heute Morgen ne P6903 geholt und die geht nunmal knappe drei Tage, dafür bringt sie ca. 285000Punkte. 



Schmidde schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich gerade mit der HP von EOC los?
> ...oder bin ich der einzige der seit Gesternnur ein "service temporarily unavailable" bekomme


Würde mich auch gerne wissen was los ist.


----------



## T0M@0 (27. Dezember 2011)

Schmidde schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist eigentlich gerade mit der HP von EOC los?
> ...oder bin ich der einzige der seit Gesternnur ein "service temporarily unavailable" bekomme



Ist seit gestern so


----------



## nfsgame (27. Dezember 2011)

Joa, bekomme auch nur den 503. Vielleicht ziehen die auf nen neuen Server um. Oder - wie PCGH gestern wieder - Opfer einer DDoS-Attacke.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Dezember 2011)

Schon wieder ne Attacke? 

Zumindest fällt das Gewinnspiel diesmal als Angriffsgrund weg, es sei den als Rache weil man selber nicht gewonnen hat > der Gedanke schon .


----------



## Wolvie (27. Dezember 2011)

Gabs auf pcgh nen 2. DDoS?
Also ich frag mich was das soll - ist anscheind "Mode" anderen Leuten Schaden zuzufügen. Den Conrad-Shop hats ja auch vor paar Wochen erwischt.


----------



## nfsgame (27. Dezember 2011)

Jop, gab nen Zweiten.




			
				Facebook-Auftritt von PCGH schrieb:
			
		

> PC Games Hardware
> Übrigens war es fast klar, dass sich der feige, eierlose Angreifer einen Feiertag raussucht, um seine DOS-Attacken auf das PCGH-Netzwerk zu starten.
> Gefällt mir ·  · Teilen · vor 17 Stunden ·
> 62 Personen gefällt das.


----------



## p00nage (27. Dezember 2011)

> I'm pruning old historical data which is taking a VERY LONG TIME. Stats probably won't be back up until tomorrow (12/27) morning.



Und davor war irgendwas mit Backup gestanden


----------



## picar81_4711 (27. Dezember 2011)

Habt schon jemand erfolgreich einen Remote Monitor Control für den V7 Client eingerichtet, also dass man von einem PC die Punktestatistik auf den zweiten überträgt/kontrolliert.
Habs mit den Anleitungen schon versucht, ohne Erfolg.


----------



## Schmidde (27. Dezember 2011)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Habt schon jemand erfolgreich einen Remote Monitor Control für den V7 Client eingerichtet, also dass man von einem PC die Punktestatistik auf den zweiten überträgt/kontrolliert.
> Habs mit den Anleitungen schon versucht, ohne Erfolg.


 
Hat bei mir auch nicht geklapt


----------



## nichtraucher91 (27. Dezember 2011)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Habt schon jemand erfolgreich einen Remote Monitor Control für den V7 Client eingerichtet, also dass man von einem PC die Punktestatistik auf den zweiten überträgt/kontrolliert.
> Habs mit den Anleitungen schon versucht, ohne Erfolg.


 
ich mach das einfach mit dem team viewer 
Registrieren und dann den Falter in die "bodylist" oder wie es dort heißt aufnehmen. dann kannst du alles von deinem zweit PC/iPhone/iPad/Android (?!) aus beobachten, ohne immer nach dem neuen Password schauen zu müssen.

btw
die 8001 gehen ja richtig geil ab. hab jetzt mich doch duchgerungen auf den V7 zu wechseln und die WUs gehen mit bis zu 21,7k ab bei 3,7Ghz!


----------



## picar81_4711 (27. Dezember 2011)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> ich mach das einfach mit dem team viewer
> Registrieren und dann den Falter in die "bodylist" oder wie es dort heißt aufnehmen. dann kannst du alles von deinem zweit PC/iPhone/iPad/Android (?!) aus beobachten, ohne immer nach dem neuen Password schauen zu müssen.
> 
> btw
> die 8001 gehen ja richtig geil ab. hab jetzt mich doch duchgerungen auf den V7 zu wechseln und die WUs gehen mit bis zu 21,7k ab bei 3,7Ghz!



Jo, mach ich auch, funktioniert einwandfrei!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Dezember 2011)

Ich wollte gerade für den V7-Test mir vorsorglich den V7-Clienten holen, aber das Ganze ist mir irgendwie schleierhaft. 

Von hier (https://fah-web.stanford.edu/projects/FAHClient/wiki/BetaRelease) hab ich mir den Clienten (FAHClient v7.1.38 .deb - X86-64 Debian / Ubuntu) geholt und wollte ihn installieren > Meldung "Paket von minderer Qualität". 

Was soll ich von der Meldung halten? Ignorieren?


----------



## picar81_4711 (27. Dezember 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ich wollte gerade für den V7-Test mir vorsorglich den V7-Clienten holen, aber das Ganze ist mir irgendwie schleierhaft.
> 
> Von hier (https://fah-web.stanford.edu/projects/FAHClient/wiki/BetaRelease) hab ich mir den Clienten (FAHClient v7.1.38 .deb - X86-64 Debian / Ubuntu) geholt und wollte ihn installieren > Meldung "Paket von minderer Qualität".
> 
> Was soll ich von der Meldung halten? Ignorieren?



Ich würds ignorieren. Vielleicht ist nur irgendeine Prüfsumme falsch oder so.....


----------



## kubi-1988 (27. Dezember 2011)

Probiere es einfach mal aus. Die Meldung liegt sicher daran, dass es noch keine Bewertungen davon gibt. Allerdings hatte ich auch schon Probleme damit in der 32Bit-Version von Ubuntu. Dort hat dann das FahControl nicht funktioniert und ich konnte den laufenden Client nicht steuern.

Notfalls kannst du den Client ja abwürgen und den Client wieder deinstallieren.


----------



## acer86 (27. Dezember 2011)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> ich mach das einfach mit dem team viewer
> Registrieren und dann den Falter in die "bodylist" oder wie es dort heißt aufnehmen. dann kannst du alles von deinem zweit PC/iPhone/iPad/Android (?!) aus beobachten, ohne immer nach dem neuen Password schauen zu müssen.
> 
> btw
> die 8001 gehen ja richtig geil ab. hab jetzt mich doch duchgerungen auf den V7 zu wechseln und die WUs gehen mit bis zu 21,7k ab bei 3,7Ghz!


 

ja die gehen richtig ab bis zu 40000PPD bei 4,4Ghz leider sind sie selten, aber kannst dich schon mal auf die 7015er und co freuen die gibt es etwas öfter haben ein base credit von 600 und laufen mit einer TPF von 1:34min bringt also alle 2h   5200Punkte  und mit 4,4 Ghz sind da sogar 50000PPD Drin


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Dezember 2011)

Irgendwie faltet der V7 aber lässt sich überhaupt nicht konfigurieren > weder Faltername noch Teamnummer noch sonst irgendwas. 
So hat das Ganze wenig bis überhaupt keinen Sinn.


----------



## Abductee (27. Dezember 2011)

kann man doch unter "configure" einstellen?


----------



## picar81_4711 (27. Dezember 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Irgendwie faltet der V7 aber lässt sich überhaupt nicht konfigurieren > weder Faltername noch Teamnummer noch sonst irgendwas.
> So hat das Ganze wenig bis überhaupt keinen Sinn.


Ich glaube, unter Linux ist das Konfigurieren etwas schwieriger als in Windows.....


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Dezember 2011)

Abductee schrieb:


> kann man doch unter "configure" einstellen?


Wir sprechen hier von der Linux-Variante und da finde ich kein Configure.

FahControl scheint es bei der Version 7.1.38 nicht zugeben und beim der Version 7.1.33 verweigert das Teil seinen Dienst. 

Wen ich das Teil über das Terminal konfigurieren muss, könnt ihr den ganzen Test vergessen > dafür reichen meine Linux-Kentnisse nicht mal ansatzweise.


----------



## picar81_4711 (27. Dezember 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wir sprechen hier von der Linux-Variante und da finde ich kein Configure.
> 
> FahControl scheint es bei der Version 7.1.38 nicht zugeben und beim der Version 7.1.33 verweigert das Teil seinen Dienst.
> 
> Wen ich das Teil über das Terminal konfigurieren muss, könnt ihr den ganzen Test vergessen > dafür reichen meine Linux-Kentnisse nicht mal ansatzweise.



Ich falte eigentlich gerne unter Linux, da die Performance besser ist, aber bei dem V7 bin ich jetzt auch zu Windows umgestiegen. Punkteausbeute ist besser als im V6 im Linux.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Dezember 2011)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Ich falte eigentlich gerne unter Linux, da die Performance besser ist, aber bei dem V7 bin ich jetzt auch zu Windows umgestiegen. Punkteausbeute ist besser als im V6 im Linux.


Wer weiss zu was der V7 unter Linux im Stande ist, du schreibst ja "nur" vom V6 unter Linux. 

Für einen Windows-Test mit dem V7 müsste ich zuerst ein paar Investitionen machen > hab weder eine SATA-Festplatte noch ein Win7 rumliegen. 
Eventuell könnte man auch für den kleinen Test ein Win7 (halt nicht freigeschaltet) auf meinen 32GB-Stick pflanzen.


----------



## sc59 (27. Dezember 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wir sprechen hier von der Linux-Variante und da finde ich kein Configure.
> 
> FahControl scheint es bei der Version 7.1.38 nicht zugeben und beim der Version 7.1.33 verweigert das Teil seinen Dienst.
> 
> Wen ich das Teil über das Terminal konfigurieren muss, könnt ihr den ganzen Test vergessen > dafür reichen meine Linux-Kentnisse nicht mal ansatzweise.


 

Servus ,
die Konfiguration wird bei der Installation vollzogen: es popt ein Fenster auf in das Name, Team und Passkey eingetragen werden.
dann sollte die Installation abgeschlossen sein und der Client müsste sich selbst starten.
FAHControl ist in deiner Menüleiste unter Wissenschaften zu finden.(V7.1.38)

Wenn bei der Installation das Config Fenster nicht erscheint (V7.1.33)wird der Client trotzdem im Hintergrund gestartet. da hatt bei mir auch nur deinstall geholfen da ich nicht an die config ran gekommen bin.
mfg sc59


----------



## T0M@0 (27. Dezember 2011)

habs nun auch gewagt unter win7 den v7 zu installieren, mein x6 macht nun 17250PPD!   (Folding@Home Stats und PPD vergleich)

vorher waren es maximal 9000 meistens ehr so 6000 (mein PC macht noch viel nebenbei)

Kann das wirklich stimmen mit den 17250PPD? Warum habt ihr nicht früher gesagt, dass der v7 so abgeht???


----------



## Rurdo (27. Dezember 2011)

Ja mein X6 macht auch so 14k PPD.. vorher waren 3-4k normal... 
Acht geil sowas ^^ JETZT falte ich gerne 
Oo ich seh grad, mein CPU Client zeigt bei Estimated PPD 39k an? 
Und mein GPU-Client 30k??? Stimmt das?
EDIT: nur frag ich mich langsam wann denn die Punkte in der Sig endlich aktualisiert werden? Habe vor locker 3 Stunden 2 Wu´s abgesendet...


----------



## tom7 (27. Dezember 2011)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Warum habt ihr nicht früher gesagt, dass der v7 so abgeht???



Das denke ich mir auch gerade 
Liegt aber wohl einfach daran dass es mit dem a4 unter v7 andere WUs gibt, oder?

Jedenfalls lag bei mir ein Xeon E3-1230 unterm Baum und der macht mit der passenden WU (im mom 7013) im v7 etwa 10k PPD mehr als im v6 (natürlich andere WUs)

Wer noch den v6 benutzt: Wechseln scheint sich zu lohnen 

Gruß

edit: P.S.: Wie berechnet der v7 eigentlich die estimated PPD? Anhand der letzten 3 Frames so wie HFM, oder anhand aller Frames? Und: Kann man das irgendwo einstellen?


----------



## nfsgame (27. Dezember 2011)

Rurdo schrieb:


> EDIT: nur frag ich mich langsam wann denn die Punkte in der Sig endlich aktualisiert werden? Habe vor locker 3 Stunden 2 Wu´s abgesendet...


 
Man rufe folding.extremeoverclocking.com auf und staune . Wer sich dafür zu fein ist, guckt ein oder zwei Seiten vorher in dieses Thread.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Dezember 2011)

sc59 schrieb:


> Servus ,
> die Konfiguration wird bei der Installation vollzogen: es popt ein Fenster auf in das Name, Team und Passkey eingetragen werden.
> dann sollte die Installation abgeschlossen sein und der Client müsste sich selbst starten.
> FAHControl ist in deiner Menüleiste unter Wissenschaften zu finden.(V7.1.38)
> ...


Ist es möglich das es zwei verschiedene Arten von V7-Clienten unter Linux gibt? 

Hintergrund: Den ersten Clienten konnte ich nicht installieren und der Zweite lief ohne Installation.


----------



## Rurdo (27. Dezember 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Man rufe folding.extremeoverclocking.com auf und staune . Wer sich dafür zu fein ist, guckt ein oder zwei Seiten vorher in dieses Thread.


 Oh, danke für die Info


----------



## Amigafan (27. Dezember 2011)

Schön dass Ihr alle mit dem V7 nur 800x-er WU´s bekommt - mir gibt er ab und zu eine 70xx WU, die etwa die doppelte Punktezahl wie "normale" WU´s bringt - vergleichbar mit 800x WU´s - aber meistens nur 7610/7611-er WU´s!
Diese brauchen leider fast 18 Stunden und ergeben dann etwa 5000PPD - so ein Schei . . .

Und vielleicht kennt ja jemand von Euch den Grund, warum meine Signatur - seit dem "Ausfall" von folding.extremeoverclocking.com nicht mehr angezeigt wird?

Edit:





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ist es möglich das es zwei verschiedene Arten von V7-Clienten unter Linux gibt?
> 
> Hintergrund: Den ersten Clienten konnte ich nicht installieren und der Zweite lief ohne Installation.



Welche Version vom V7er hast Du installiert?


----------



## Soldat0815 (27. Dezember 2011)

Hab ein Problem ich hab mein System neu aufgesetzt und seitdem kann ich machen was ich will es Faltetet immer nur über die 2te gpu.
Hab die Clienten mit allen Einstellung vom alten System übernommen und trotzdem gehts nicht.
Neu Configurieren hilft auch nicht von core id 1-3 faltet er immer auf nur der 2ten gpu.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Dezember 2011)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Welche Version vom V7er hast Du installiert?


https://fah-web.stanford.edu/file-r...t_7.1.38_Ubuntu-10.10-64bit-release_amd64.deb von https://fah-web.stanford.edu/file-releases/beta/release/fahclient/ubuntu-10.10-64bit/v7.1/

Mir ist gerade was aufgefallen: der Client ist für Ubuntu 10.10 gemacht, ist es möglich das er auf Ubuntu 11.10 gar nicht richtig läuft?


----------



## picar81_4711 (27. Dezember 2011)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Hab ein Problem ich hab mein System neu aufgesetzt und seitdem kann ich machen was ich will es Faltetet immer nur über die 2te gpu.
> Hab die Clienten mit allen Einstellung vom alten System übernommen und trotzdem gehts nicht.
> Neu Configurieren hilft auch nicht von core id 1-3 faltet er immer auf nur der 2ten gpu.



Laufen die beiden im SLI/Crossfire? Hatte mal 2 GTX480, die musste ich getrennt laufen lassen, ohne SLI, dann funktionierte es.


----------



## Soldat0815 (27. Dezember 2011)

Ob SLI an oder aus macht keinen Unterschied.
Wie gesagt mit der Config liefs ja vorm System neu aufsetzen, jetzt auf einmal nicht mehr.


----------



## nfsgame (27. Dezember 2011)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Und vielleicht kennt ja jemand von Euch den Grund, warum meine Signatur - seit dem "Ausfall" von folding.extremeoverclocking.com nicht mehr angezeigt wird?


 Weil die vom selben Server kommt... Liegt anscheinend nirgends im Cache...


----------



## picar81_4711 (27. Dezember 2011)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Ob SLI an oder aus macht keinen Unterschied.
> Wie gesagt mit der Config liefs ja vorm System neu aufsetzen, jetzt auf einmal nicht mehr.


Mir hat das geholfen: Folding@home - WinGPUGuide
Vielleicht kennst es schon...


----------



## sc59 (27. Dezember 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> https://fah-web.stanford.edu/file-r...t_7.1.38_Ubuntu-10.10-64bit-release_amd64.deb von https://fah-web.stanford.edu/file-releases/beta/release/fahclient/ubuntu-10.10-64bit/v7.1/
> 
> Mir ist gerade was aufgefallen: der Client ist für Ubuntu 10.10 gemacht, ist es möglich das er auf Ubuntu 11.10 gar nicht richtig läuft?



ich habe den ersten link von dir drauf.
Das könnte sein das es an 11.10 liegt.
Bei mir läuft Ubuntu 9.10 auf em latop
und Ubuntu 10.10 auf em spiele Rechner
jeweils in  ner VM ware Umgebung.
Die hohen PPD Werte sind so wie ich es beobachtet habe 
auch nur bei den WU´s 70xx und 80xx zu erzielen.

nachtrag:
habe mal eben Ubuntu 11.10 in ne VM reingehaun.
Installation wie gehabt. Name ,Team,Passkey 
--> Client rennt im Hintergrund
--> ins FAHControl komme ich nicht rein. 
wird wohl wirklich daran liegen das das Controlcenter mit dem 11.10 net klar kommt.
die logdateien sind auslesbar. siehe weiter unten


----------



## Soldat0815 (27. Dezember 2011)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Mir hat das geholfen: Folding@home - WinGPUGuide
> Vielleicht kennst es schon...


 
Ja geil das wars ich hab die Flags -gpu 0 und -gpu 1 nur in die Verknüpfung auf dem Desktop eingetragen und die waren weg habs jetzt eingetragen und jetzt Falten wieder beide THX


----------



## Amigafan (27. Dezember 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> https://fah-web.stanford.edu/file-r...t_7.1.38_Ubuntu-10.10-64bit-release_amd64.deb von https://fah-web.stanford.edu/file-releases/beta/release/fahclient/ubuntu-10.10-64bit/v7.1/
> 
> Mir ist gerade was aufgefallen: der Client ist für Ubuntu 10.10 gemacht, ist es möglich das er auf Ubuntu 11.10 gar nicht richtig läuft?


 

Laufen tut er schon - dass lässt sich mit dem Programm Systemüberwachung feststellen. Es sollte alle Cores zu 100% ausgelastet anzeigen.

Wenn Du genau wissen willst, was gerade geschieht, schau mal in: Dateisystem/var/lib/fahclient. Dort sollte die *log.txt* liegen. Diese lässt sich mit einem Texteditor anschauen.

Edit: Und unter: Dateisystem/etc/fahclient findest Du  die *config.xml*, Dort kannst Du Namen, Teamnummer und passkey eintragen


----------



## acer86 (27. Dezember 2011)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> habs nun auch gewagt unter win7 den v7 zu installieren, mein x6 macht nun 17250PPD!   (Folding@Home Stats und PPD vergleich)
> 
> vorher waren es maximal 9000 meistens ehr so 6000 (mein PC macht noch viel nebenbei)
> 
> Kann das wirklich stimmen mit den 17250PPD? Warum habt ihr nicht früher gesagt, dass der v7 so abgeht???



also wen ich das lese bin ich ja schon fast beleidigt, hab schon oft screen shot´s gepostet und und geschrieben das gerade mit SB Cpu´s es sich lohnt auf V7 umzusteigen

38000PPD bei den 800X Wu´s und das nur mit 4,2Ghz (leider immer noch selten die wu´s)


----------



## Uwe64LE (27. Dezember 2011)

Dann werde ich wohl auch endlich mal auf v7 umsteigen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Dezember 2011)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Laufen tut er schon - dass lässt sich mit dem Programm Systemüberwachung feststellen. Es sollte alle Cores zu 100% ausgelastet anzeigen.
> 
> Wenn Du genau wissen willst, was gerade geschieht, schau mal in: Dateisystem/var/lib/fahclient. Dort sollte die *log.txt* liegen. Diese lässt sich mit einem Texteditor anschauen.


Wie halte ich den Clienten an?
Ich würde gerne die angefangene P6903 noch zu Ende falten.


----------



## T0M@0 (27. Dezember 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> also wen ich das lese bin ich ja schon fast beleidigt, hab schon oft screen shot´s gepostet und und geschrieben das gerade mit SB Cpu´s es sich lohnt auf V7 umzusteigen


 
Ja, aber ein Phenom ist keine Sandy XD

Und ich trottel hab mit meinem x6 und dem v6 Client die ganze Zeit auf diese ominösen 800x WUs gewartet, kann ja keiner Ahnen, dass die v7 only sind XD


----------



## acer86 (27. Dezember 2011)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Ja, aber ein Phenom ist keine Sandy XD
> 
> Und ich trottel hab mit meinem x6 und dem v6 Client die ganze Zeit auf diese ominösen 800x WUs gewartet, kann ja keiner Ahnen, dass die v7 only sind XD


 
mit den Gerade für SB war vielleicht auch etwas übertrieben, sagen wirs mal so sie Skalieren besonders gut damit

die 800X Wu´s sind a4 core Only hatte sie auch schon mal auf den Fah Gpu Tracker V2 und der könnte also auch möglich sein das es die Wu´s auf den V6 gibt vorausgesetzt das man mit den a4 core faltet 

EDIT: was man aber noch dazu schreiben sollte es gibt auch wu´s die in die ganz andere Richtung gehen. 7611er die haben ein niedrigen Base Credit und laufen sehr schlecht TPF: 6min und dan bekommt man meist nur 4400Punkte dafür und leider sind die sehr viel mehr vorhanden wie die guten 800Xer wu´s oder die SUPER Wu´s 7022


----------



## Amigafan (27. Dezember 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wie halte ich den Clienten an?
> Ich würde gerne die angefangene P6903 noch zu Ende falten.


 
"Relativ" einfach  

1.Du öffnest ein Terminal
2. Du gibst 
*telnet localhost 36330 
*
ein  - als Antwort erhälst Du*:  *
*Welcome to the Folding@home Client command server.
 >* 

3. Als Nächstes gibst Du *pause* ein und drückst  RETURN

Jetzt sollte der Client pausieren, und Du kannst den V6er aufrufen, um die letzte WU fertig zu falten 

Quelle: https://fah-web.stanford.edu/projects/FAHClient/wiki/ClientRemoteInterface



Edit:





acer86 schrieb:


> mit den Gerade für SB war vielleicht auch etwas  übertrieben, sagen wirs mal so sie Skalieren besonders gut damit
> 
> die  800X Wu´s sind a4 core Only hatte sie auch schon mal auf den Fah Gpu  Tracker V2 und der könnte also auch möglich sein das es die Wu´s auf den  V6 gibt vorausgesetzt das man mit den a4 core faltet
> 
> EDIT: was  man aber noch dazu schreiben sollte es gibt auch wu´s die in die ganz  andere Richtung gehen. 7611er die haben ein niedrigen Base Credit und  laufen sehr schlecht TPF: 6min und dan bekommt man meist nur 4400Punkte  dafür und leider sind die sehr viel mehr vorhanden wie die guten 800Xer  wu´s oder die SUPER Wu´s 7022



Das kann ich nur bestätigen - seit mehr als zwei Monaten benutze ich Client V7 - und erhalte viel zu selten 70xx WU's, * keine * 800x-WU's und dafür am laufenden Band 7610/7611er WU's - und die laufen richtig  schei . . . 

Es ist also nicht alles "Gold" was glänzt . . .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Dezember 2011)

Amigafan schrieb:


> "Relativ" einfach
> 
> 1.Du öffnest ein Terminal
> 2. Du gibst
> ...


Da funktionieren auch die ganzen normalen Clienten-Befehle (bigadv, oneunit, ...)? 

Je mehr ich von Linux und dessen Befehle höre, desto sympatischer wird mir Windows.


----------



## Amigafan (28. Dezember 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Da funktionieren auch die ganzen normalen Clienten-Befehle (bigadv, oneunit, ...)?



Nein, denn V7 hat nicht mehr alle Befehle, die bei V6 liefen. Wenn Du  genau wissen weillst, was "geht", halte Dich doch bitte an die "Anleitung":

Unter  *options -a*  erhälst Du *alle möglichen* Befehle des Clienten



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Je mehr ich von Linux und dessen Befehle höre, desto sympatischer wird mir Windows.


Mit  *telnet*  rufst Du nur ein sogenanntes "Netzwerkprotokoll" auf, welches Dir ermöglicht, den V7er Clienten zu steuern - eine "direkte" Steuerung ist z. Zt. in Linux nicht vorgesehen. . . 

Edit: Siehe: Telnet


----------



## mattinator (28. Dezember 2011)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Und ich trottel hab mit meinem x6 und dem v6 Client die ganze Zeit auf diese ominösen 800x WUs gewartet, kann ja keiner Ahnen, dass die v7 only sind XD


 Weiß denn nun jemand explizit, wann es mit dem 7-er Client diese 800x-er Units (a4-core) gibt, wieviel Threads etc. ? Muss dafür die Option "client-type" gesetzt werden und wenn ja mit welchem Wert (advanced, beta, bigbeta, bigadv) ?


----------



## Rurdo (28. Dezember 2011)

Joa das nenn ich doch mal PPD: 
a7b5863a875c350ea747cab2e43ff07a.png


----------



## davidof2001 (28. Dezember 2011)

Da hat wohl einer beim Falten pausiert? 
Die PPD Berechnung beim V7 klappt nur richtig gut, wenn die WU von Anfang bis Ende gefaltet wird ohne Unterbrechung.

Ich habe den V7 nur auf "Kernern zu laufen und die bekommen seit letzter Woche NUR noch die 800X WUs. Wird bei der Vergabe der WUs auch nach Hardware unterschieden?


----------



## kubi-1988 (28. Dezember 2011)

mattinator schrieb:


> Weiß denn nun jemand explizit, wann es mit dem 7-er Client diese 800x-er Units (a4-core) gibt, wieviel Threads etc. ? Muss dafür die Option "client-type" gesetzt werden und wenn ja mit welchem Wert (advanced, beta, bigbeta, bigadv) ?


Also für das Projekt 8004 musst du advanced setzten. Das andere Projekt 8001 solltest du auch ohne ein Flag bekommen. Bezüglich Clientversion bzw. Kernanzahl hab ich noch nichts gelesen. (s. hier)


----------



## mattinator (28. Dezember 2011)

kubi-1988 schrieb:


> Also für das Projekt 8004 musst du advanced setzten. Das andere Projekt 8001 solltest du auch ohne ein Flag bekommen. Bezüglich Clientversion bzw. Kernanzahl hab ich noch nichts gelesen. (s. hier)


 
Danke für die Info, zumindest der erste Versuch mit dem 7-er Client hat mir für den SMP-Core nur ein 11061-er Projekt mit a3-Core gebracht. Wenn der sechser Client sein aktuelles Projekt beendet hat, starte ich noch mal 'nen Versuch. Ansonsten kommt in der Summe von zwei gleichzeitigen CPU-SMP-Clients nur weniger raus.


----------



## p00nage (28. Dezember 2011)

Ich warte auch gerade noch das ich auf 7er wechseln kann, meiner hat sich leider ne große wu(10127) gezogen gehabt die 24k punkte bringt...

Gerade wecke für morgen gestellt zum umstellen, wo kann ich bei v7 flag´s setzen bzw was muss ich da alles umstellen, hab ich noch nie genutzt ... bei mir läuft 2600k mit 4,3ghz


----------



## Thosch (28. Dezember 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> ...und wollte ihn installieren > Meldung "Paket von minderer Qualität".
> 
> Was soll ich von der Meldung halten? Ignorieren?


 
Hat man online nicht 14-tägiges Rückgaberecht ?!?


----------



## mattinator (28. Dezember 2011)

p00nage schrieb:


> wo kann ich bei v7 flag´s setzen bzw was muss ich da alles umstellen, hab ich noch nie genutzt ... bei mir läuft 2600k mit 4,3ghz


 
Sollte eigentlich alles ohne Einstellen der Flags gehen. Bei der Installation werden Nutzer, Team und Passkey abgefragt, die Standard-Optionen passen schon. Ansonsten guckt Du z.B. hier https://fah-web.stanford.edu/projects/FAHClient/wiki/FahControl (https://fah-web.stanford.edu/projects/FAHClient/wiki/ClientUserGuide, , Folding Forum • View topic - Adding "flags" in V7 (Pictorial Guide), https://fah-web.stanford.edu/projects/FAHClient/wiki/ClientDifferencesV6ToV7).


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Dezember 2011)

Thosch schrieb:


> Hat man online nicht 14-tägiges Rückgaberecht ?!?


Weil Linux so schnell läuft, haben sie auch sehr schnell abgelaufene Rückgaberechte > 14s


----------



## acer86 (28. Dezember 2011)

davidof2001 schrieb:


> Da hat wohl einer beim Falten pausiert?
> Die PPD Berechnung beim V7 klappt nur richtig gut, wenn die WU von Anfang bis Ende gefaltet wird ohne Unterbrechung.
> 
> Ich habe den V7 nur auf "Kernern zu laufen und die bekommen seit letzter Woche NUR noch die 800X WUs. Wird bei der Vergabe der WUs auch nach Hardware unterschieden?


 
hab bei mir alle 8kerne laufen und bekomme auch ab und zu die 800Xer wu´s, man muss auch keine Options setzten egal ob man bigadv gesetzt hat oder den client nur als SMP client laufen hat man bekommt die 800X immer mal wieder, die Hardware ist auch egal hatte während der Aktion mein Notebook mit am Falten und dieses hat auch die Wu´s bekommen.

p.s. hab gerade wieder eine Geangelt


----------



## chris1995 (28. Dezember 2011)

Mal zur Abwechslung ich habe meinen i7 970 mal Milde übertaktet auf 3,8Ghz und habe jetzt bei einer TPF von 2.17 eine PPD von ca. 41k zurzeit habe ich eine 7153 die scheint ja sehr gut zu laufen 

MfG Chris


----------



## p00nage (28. Dezember 2011)

kubi-1988 schrieb:


> Also für das Projekt 8004 musst du advanced setzten. Das andere Projekt 8001 solltest du auch ohne ein Flag bekommen. Bezüglich Clientversion bzw. Kernanzahl hab ich noch nichts gelesen. (s. hier)


 
Deswegen hab ich gefragt, weil weis nicht wie ich das machen muss oder sind die p8004 nicht so gut ?


----------



## acer86 (28. Dezember 2011)

p00nage schrieb:


> Deswegen hab ich gefragt, weil weis nicht wie ich das machen muss oder sind die p8004 nicht so gut ?


 
es sind nicht DIE besten aber schon SEHR gute wu´s  die aller aller besten sind die 7022er die bringen richtig was ein

Edit: und nein man muss nichts einstellen wen er SMP faltet dan bekommst du irgendwann auch die Wu´s

Edit 2: wen du doch was umstellen willst hab ich dir dazu mal ein Bild gemacht:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tom7 (28. Dezember 2011)

davidof2001 schrieb:


> Die PPD Berechnung beim V7 klappt nur richtig gut, wenn die WU von Anfang bis Ende gefaltet wird ohne Unterbrechung.


 
Kann man denn die Berechnung der PPD im V7 irgendwo einstellen?
Und falls nein, mit HFM kann man den V7 nicht auslesen, oder?


----------



## Wolvie (28. Dezember 2011)

SOO, nachdem ich mir hier alle den Mund wässrig gemacht habt von wegen V7 und mehr PPD habe ich den Selbsttest gewagt und mir den V7 Client runtergeladen. 
Installiert, eingerichtet, gestartet.
WU 8004, PPD: 7984 !
Mein Maximum lag bei 6.700 ! (LP, i7-720QM)
Fazit: Wird definitiv auf den anderen Systemen heut Abend installiert !

Edit: Gerade gesehen, das die TPF nochmal um 1 Minute geschrumpft ist: 1:31min, 8843 PPD... mal schauen was wie hoch die Punkte steigen wenn ich das LP in Ruhe lasse.


----------



## kubi-1988 (28. Dezember 2011)

tom7 schrieb:


> Kann man denn die Berechnung der PPD im V7 irgendwo einstellen?
> Und falls nein, mit HFM kann man den V7 nicht auslesen, oder?


Nein ich hab noch nichts gesehen oder gelesen, dass man die Berechnung der PPD irgendwie umstellen kann.
Z.Z. kann HFM das noch nicht, aber es dauert hoffentlich nicht mehr lange bis eine entsprechende Version erscheint. Das Ganze scheint auch schon zu funktionieren. (s. hier)


----------



## acer86 (28. Dezember 2011)

Wolvie schrieb:


> SOO, nachdem ich mir hier alle den Mund wässrig gemacht habt von wegen V7 und mehr PPD habe ich den Selbsttest gewagt und mir den V7 Client runtergeladen.
> Installiert, eingerichtet, gestartet.
> WU 8004, PPD: 7984 !
> Mein Maximum lag bei 6.700 ! (LP, i7-720QM)
> ...



sollte bis auf etwa 1:28min runter gehen die TPF, hab letzte Woche auch mit mein Notebook gefaltet mit den gleichen CPU


----------



## T0M@0 (28. Dezember 2011)

Kann man beim v7 sich die tpf/ppd aller gefalteten wus anzeigen lassen? So wie bei hfm.net?


----------



## kubi-1988 (28. Dezember 2011)

Nein der 7er Client kann nur die aktuellen TPFs und PPDs anzeigen. Das Programm FAHWatch7 kann ähnlich wie HFM Daten zu beendeten Projekten anzeigen. Allerdings sind diese beschränkt auf die WUs zu denen noch die Logs vorhanden sind. Aber wie schon geschrieben HFM unterstützt hoffentlich sehr bald auch den 7er Client.


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Dezember 2011)

So langsam geht mir die Downtime von EoC auch auf den Senkel...

Für alle die die Alternative nicht kennen hier (nach langem wieder mal) der Link Kakao Stats - Team Members - PC Games Hardware


----------



## nichtraucher91 (28. Dezember 2011)

Sockel 2011: Server-Platine mit vier CPU-Sockeln und 48 RAM-Bänken von Intel - intel, mainboard, server

*räusper*
wer ist der nächste Verrückte ähhh Pardon noble Rechenleistungsspender?


----------



## Wolvie (28. Dezember 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> sollte bis auf etwa 1:28min runter gehen die TPF, hab letzte Woche auch mit mein Notebook gefaltet mit den gleichen CPU


 1:22, 9.808 PPD ! Also _fast_ eine Steigerung von 50% (im Vergleich zum "normalen" PPD-Ausstoß)
Auf meinem anderen Sys kommen nun anstatt 1.500PPD sage und schreibe 3.300PPD rum, ein Plus von über 100%
Gefällt mir 

Mhmmm das is ja mal ne nette Platte.. 4 CPU à 8(+8 HT) Kerne... *Taschenrechner zück* 64 Kerne... damit wird ne BIG zur 8004er WU


----------



## acer86 (28. Dezember 2011)

hab die News auch gerade gelesen, das ist mal die "godfather of Folding@Home Platine"


----------



## Wolvie (28. Dezember 2011)

Öhm.. gibt's eigentlich ne 64bit Version vom V7?
Grad ist mir der Client abgeschmiert und muckt seitdem rum.
Der Statur schwankt zwischen "Offline" und "Connecting".
Wo's doch grad SO toll lief!


----------



## acer86 (28. Dezember 2011)

Wolvie schrieb:


> Öhm.. gibt's eigentlich ne 64bit Version vom V7?
> Grad ist mir der Client abgeschmiert und muckt seitdem rum.
> Der Statur schwankt zwischen "Offline" und "Connecting".
> Wo's doch grad SO toll lief!


 
für windows nicht aber für linux gibt es die

Sieh mal nach ob bei Configure / Connection,     local client auf "start" gestellt ist


----------



## Wolvie (28. Dezember 2011)

I.wie lags an der FW? Aber da hatte ich doch schon die Erlaubnis erteilt... sowas


----------



## Thosch (28. Dezember 2011)

Sooo ... hab auf dem Win7-Rechner mal den v7 inst., klappte soweit ganz gut, PPDs sehen auch besser aus, falte aber nun nur noch die v6-WUs fertig. Nach der Inst. hab ich an die v6-er nur -oneunit angehängt seit dem bringt der GPU3-Cl ne Fehlermeldung das forcegpu_fermi invalid ist ...  hab den Flag aus der Verkn. rausgenommen und es funzt wieder, zumind. für die WU sollte es gehen.
Schau mer mal was dann der v7 bringt. Wo kann man eigendl. sehen was für ein Core arbeitet ... ?

Hab das Teil jetzt auch mal auf dem XP3200+-Sys inst., mal sehen was da geht.


----------



## Uwe64LE (28. Dezember 2011)

Hab mich jetzt anstecken lassen und v7.1.38 installiert.
Bin gerade etwas ernüchtert.
Die GTS450 hat sich P6804 gezogen und macht damit schlappe 8225 PPD.
Der 2600K hat sich P6055 geholt, für das ich (da unbekannt) auch noch den Calculator anwerfen muss.
Ergebnis im Moment: 18.105 PPD.

Das sind beides schlechtere Werte als mit v6. Ich lass mal noch ein paar WU durchlaufen.
Wenn das so bleibt, wird wieder mit v6 gefaltet.


----------



## kubi-1988 (28. Dezember 2011)

Thosch schrieb:


> Schau mer mal was dann der v7 bringt. Wo kann man eigendl. sehen was für ein Core arbeitet ... ?


Den benutzten Core siehst ab den Advanced-Modus du, bei Work Unit eine Zeile unter Project.


----------



## picar81_4711 (28. Dezember 2011)

Habe jetzt den V7 Client mit Debian unter Vmware laufen, bringt nochmal 5000PPD mehr!


----------



## mattinator (29. Dezember 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> für windows nicht


 
Wieso nicht, guckst Du hier: https://fah-web.stanford.edu/file-releases/beta/release/fahclient/windows-2008-64bit/v7.1/. Ich habe den hier unter Windows 7 installiert: https://fah-web.stanford.edu/file-r...hclient_7.1.38_Windows-2008-64bit-release.exe.


----------



## kubi-1988 (29. Dezember 2011)

Zur Sicherheit gerade nochmal installiert. Schöne Mogelpackung, was sie da anbieten. Obwohl 64 Bit drauf steht ist nur 32 Bit drin, denn sowohl FahControl, FahClient als auch die Cores laufen bei mir als 32 Bit Versionen.
Musste natürlich wegen der Neuinstallation auch den Client neustarten. Wer bietet mehr als 11,4 Millionen PPD? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sc59 (29. Dezember 2011)

kubi-1988 schrieb:


> Zur Sicherheit gerade nochmal installiert. Schöne Mogelpackung, was sie da anbieten. Obwohl 64 Bit drauf steht ist nur 32 Bit drin, denn sowohl FahControl, FahClient als auch die Cores laufen bei mir als 32 Bit Versionen.
> Musste natürlich wegen der Neuinstallation auch den Client neustarten. Wer bietet mehr als 11,4 Millionen PPD?
> 
> 
> ...




ha ha 
ne7809 WU und ne tpf von 0,76sec.
dat is mal super
ironie off. 
sorry konnte net wiederstehn.
würde mir aber auch gefallen,denn 213156 ppd sind nicht zu verachten.
greetz


----------



## mattinator (29. Dezember 2011)

Apropos v7-Client. Habt Ihr beim SPM-Client die Preload-Zeit für das nächste Projekt angepasst (next-unit-percentage, Folding Forum • View topic - Adding "flags" in V7 (Pictorial Guide)) ? Übrigens hätten sie die Buttons von FAHControl wirklich farbig machen können. Am Anfang hatte ich gedacht, die wären wegen mangelnden Rechten vom Programm auf hidden gesetzt.


----------



## kubi-1988 (29. Dezember 2011)

Ja schon alleine aus dem Grund, weil er sich zumindest früher trotz des Finishing-Befehles bei 99% eine neue WU geholt hat und da ich nicht regelmäßig mit dem SMP falte, stört es "alte WUs" da zu haben. Außerdem ist der Download ja bei den meisten so schnell, dass die neue WU schon geladen ist, bevor die alte beendet wurde auch beim Laden erst ab 100%. Auch wenns nicht viel ist spart man da ja ein paar Minuten, in denen die WU nicht einfach nur so daliegt und bekommt so ein paar mehr Bonuspunkte.


----------



## Schmidde (29. Dezember 2011)

kubi-1988 schrieb:


> Ja schon alleine aus dem Grund, weil er sich zumindest früher trotz des Finishing-Befehles bei 99% eine neue WU geholt hat und da ich nicht regelmäßig mit dem SMP falte, stört es "alte WUs" da zu haben.
> ...



Kannst aber auch einfach mit einem Rechtsklick auf den entsprechenden SMP Slot "Finish" auwählen, dann faltet er nur noch die WU fertig die gerade läuft


----------



## kubi-1988 (29. Dezember 2011)

Hatte ich eigentlich auch immer gemacht, weil die GPU ja weiterlaufen soll. Kann aber auch sein, dass es einer Bug früheren Version war und er bis jetzt behoben wurde.


----------



## mihapiha (29. Dezember 2011)

mattinator schrieb:


> Apropos v7-Client. Habt Ihr beim SPM-Client die Preload-Zeit für das nächste Projekt angepasst (next-unit-percentage, Folding Forum • View topic - Adding "flags" in V7 (Pictorial Guide)) ? Übrigens hätten sie die Buttons von FAHControl wirklich farbig machen können. Am Anfang hatte ich gedacht, die wären wegen mangelnden Rechten vom Programm auf hidden gesetzt.


 
Ich habe mir das durchgelesen, aber ich bin einfach nicht überzeugt ob sich das auszahlt. Eventuell wenn man eine schlechte Internetverbindung hat, aber ich denke bei meinen BigWUs zahlt es sich nicht aus. Ich habe eine 30MBit Verbindung. Da sind sogar die größten WUs innerhalb einer Minute auf dem Rechner...


----------



## Schmidde (29. Dezember 2011)

kubi-1988 schrieb:


> Hatte ich eigentlich auch immer gemacht, weil die GPU ja weiterlaufen soll. Kann aber auch sein, dass es einer Bug früheren Version war und er bis jetzt behoben wurde.


 
Mit dem "Flag" pause-on-start / true kannst auch noch einstellen das die Clients nicht gleich beim Start von FaH loslaufen und sich so evtl gleich ne WU ziehen.
Bei der GPU macht das zwar weniger Probleme, da die WU ja auch eine Zeit lang ruhen kann ohne das gleich Punkte verloren gehen, wenn aber ne SMP WU ziehst und eigentlich gar nicht SMP falten wolltest macht das schon mehr Probleme  Hatte ich vor einiger Zeit noch mit zu kämpfen.....


----------



## kubi-1988 (29. Dezember 2011)

Ja das Flag hab ich auch schon seit Anfang an drin. 

@mihapiha: Schon aus dem Grund würde würde ich next-wu-percentage=100 setzen. Ich habe es gerade mal für meine aktuelle WU ausgerechnet. Da würde es von 99 und 100% ~100PPD Unterschied ausmachen. Bei den Bigs sollte es ja noch schlimmer sein.


----------



## Bumblebee (29. Dezember 2011)

Also - auch mal von wegen V7
Hab auf einem Testsystem mit 2 GTX260 den mal laufen lassen
Bei Credits meint er nach wie vor "unknown"
Rein von der TPF her ist er aber langsamer als der V6 ==> bringt wohl (zumindest) bei pre-FERMI gar nichts


----------



## acer86 (29. Dezember 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Also - auch mal von wegen V7
> Hab auf einem Testsystem mit 2 GTX260 den mal laufen lassen
> Bei Credits meint er nach wie vor "unknown"
> Rein von der TPF her ist er aber langsamer als der V6 ==> bringt wohl (zumindest) bei pre-FERMI gar nichts



das ist richtig der V7 läuft bei GPU falten in der Regel etwas langsamer als der V6 bei meinen Test etwa 150-300PPD weniger

dafür gibt es aber für den CPU neuere und schneller laufende SMP wu´s die fast auf Bigwu ebene liegen


----------



## Wolvie (29. Dezember 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> dafür gibt es aber für den CPU neuere und schneller laufende SMP wu´s die fast auf Bigwu ebene liegen


Oder so Nieten wie die 7600... 16k PPD@2600k

Legt sich der V7 Client eigentlich keine Histroy an mit PPD/TPF Werten ?

Ach und.. wie ist das anderstrum? Fermi+V7? Mehr, weniger TPF/PPD?


----------



## mihapiha (29. Dezember 2011)

Ich weiß nicht ob ich etwas ändern sollte. Ich bin so happy dass einfach alles wunderbar läuft.
Meine Faltfarm hat gerade eine P6904 WU bekommen (TPF 44:30). Ich weiß wirklich nicht ob da
es so einen Unterschied macht. Immerhin bekomme ich rund 120k PPD durchschnittlich. Ob da 
dann 1k mehr oder weniger drin sind, ist mir ehrlich gesagt eigentlich egal. Hauptsache es funktioniert 
so wie es jetzt läuft weiter


----------



## kubi-1988 (29. Dezember 2011)

Wolvie schrieb:


> Legt sich der V7 Client eigentlich keine Histroy an mit PPD/TPF Werten ?


Nein er legt nichts derartiges an. Allerdings reichten die Logs (je nach Häufigkeit des Startens) recht weit zurück. Bei mir sind es z.Z. 16 Logs (ka warum nicht mehr; wahrscheinlich löscht er da immer die älteste), die bis zum 20.12. zurückreichen.
Aus denen kann man einige Daten wie TPF, PPD oder Punkte für die WU bekommen. Dazu kann man z.B. FAHWatch7 benutzen.


----------



## Amigafan (29. Dezember 2011)

@ *kubi-1988*

Kann ich so bestätigen - meine "History" geht z. B. bis zum 7.11.2011 zurück . . .

Und FAHWatch7 muss nur in einen beliebigen Ordner entpackt und von dort gestartet werden (FAHWatch7.exe) - den Rest macht das Programm dann alleine  

Nebenbei bemerkt - es  kann sein, dass Euer Virenscanner "meckert" , weil es Ähnlichkeiten zu einem möglichen Schadprogramm aufweist (PDM Suspicious driver installation laut Kaspersky)- aber keine Bange nicht . . . 

Edit: Und nicht "verwirren" lassen - FAHWatch7 zeigt - zumindestens bei mir - eine um den Faktor 100 zu hohe Punktzahl an, also statt "echten" 1835 Punkten 183500 . . .   

Ein Schelm, wer schlimmes dabei denkt . . .


----------



## Muschkote (29. Dezember 2011)

mihapiha schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob ich etwas ändern sollte. Ich bin so happy dass einfach alles wunderbar läuft.
> Meine Faltfarm hat gerade eine P6904 WU bekommen (TPF 44:30). Ich weiß wirklich nicht ob da
> es so einen Unterschied macht. Immerhin bekomme ich rund 120k PPD durchschnittlich. Ob da
> dann 1k mehr oder weniger drin sind, ist mir ehrlich gesagt eigentlich egal. Hauptsache es funktioniert
> so wie es jetzt läuft weiter


 
Wenn alles wunderbar läuft, würde ich die Finger von irgendwelchen Änderungen lassen. Und eine TPF von 44:30 für die 6904 ist schon mal eine sehr geschmeidige Zeit, welche laut Calkulator zu 146k ppd führt. 
Fummel nicht an dem funktionierendem System.


----------



## p00nage (29. Dezember 2011)

weis jmd was nun mit http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/ ist ? sollte ja eig am 27.12 Früh wieder online gehen ...

Ps: ich hab gerade das Gefühl das ich mit V7 weniger PPD machen wie mimt alten ...


----------



## Bumblebee (29. Dezember 2011)

p00nage schrieb:


> weis jmd was nun mit http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/ ist ? sollte ja eig am 27.12 Früh wieder online gehen ...



Das frage ich mich auch je länger je mehr..



p00nage schrieb:


> Ps: ich hab gerade das Gefühl das ich mit V7 weniger PPD machen wie mit dem alten ...


 
Ich teste gerade auf einem X6 1090T und dem Läppy (i7 720QM)
In beiden Fällen würde es ganz gut ausschauen... *würde*

Blöderweise wird in beiden Fällen eine viel zu niedrige TPF angegeben 
Der X6 1090T (smp5) faltet eine 7905 und hat (gemäss Log) eine TPF von gut 6 Minuten - die ausgewiesene TPF ist aber 1 Minute 55
Der i7 720QM (smp7) faltet eine 7905 und hat (gemäss Log) eine TPF von rund 9Mi 30Se - die ausgewiesene TPF ist aber 4 Minuten
Dem zufolge gibt er natürlich recht "nette" Credits und PPD aus - wenn sie nur bloss stimmen würden 

Ich habe nicht den Eindruck dass da mehr rüber kommt als unter V6
Die lasse ich jetzt mal zu Ende laufen aber es ist wahrscheinlich, dass ich danach wieder zurückgehe


----------



## Schmidde (29. Dezember 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Das frage ich mich auch je länger je mehr..
> ...


 
Also ich komm wieder drauf  
Ergebnisse sind aber noch vom 26.12.


----------



## Wolvie (29. Dezember 2011)

mattinator schrieb:


> Wieso nicht, guckst Du hier: https://fah-web.stanford.edu/file-releases/beta/release/fahclient/windows-2008-64bit/v7.1/. Ich habe den hier unter Windows 7 installiert: https://fah-web.stanford.edu/file-r...hclient_7.1.38_Windows-2008-64bit-release.exe.


Ich hab jetz mal die 64bit Version installiert... wird im Taskmanager auch als 32bit Prozess geführt... genauso wie der Core selbst.


----------



## T0M@0 (29. Dezember 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Das frage ich mich auch je länger je mehr..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
mein x6 macht gerade mit einer 8001er WU rum und bekommt 18000 PPD, angezeigte TPF stimmt. Warte mal ab, bis du auch mal eine geile WU bekommst, es lohnt sich. (Client nicht während der WU schließen, dann berechnet er die TPF falsch)


----------



## mattinator (29. Dezember 2011)

Wolvie schrieb:


> Ich hab jetz mal die 64bit Version installiert... wird im Taskmanager auch als 32bit Prozess geführt...


 So genau hatte ich dann nicht nachgesehen. Sollte eigentlich auch egal sein, da nicht wirklich Resourcen verwendet werden, die 64 Bit erfordern.


----------



## acer86 (29. Dezember 2011)

Ja zu den TPF und PPD anzeige Fehlern kommt es immer wen der client durch ein Absturz unterbrochen wird oder er einfach geschlossen wird ohne die Clients vorher zu Pausieren, dan kommen solche Sachen wie 0,7sek TPF zu Stande, die PPD und TPF Ausgabe ist halt noch etwas BETA

und ja es kan passieren das man mal ein Tag hat wo man weniger Punkte bekommt als wie mit den V6 client, da die auswahl beim V7 an Wu´s sehr groß ist kan es in ein Ungünstig fall dazu kommen das man z.b. 2x hintereinander 7611er wu´s bekommt die sehr schlecht laufen.


----------



## Wolvie (29. Dezember 2011)

mattinator schrieb:


> So genau hatte ich dann nicht nachgesehen. Sollte eigentlich auch egal sein, da nicht wirklich Resourcen verwendet werden, die 64 Bit erfordern.


 Dachte halt hauptsächlich wegen der Kompatibilität zum OS, um vll Abstürtzen or sonstigen vorzubeugen. 

Gibt es eigentlich irgentwo eine Liste mit OC-Ergebnisen von 2600ern? Suche ein paar Richtwerte von Ghz und erforderlicher Vcore.


----------



## Uwe64LE (29. Dezember 2011)

Na endlich, EOC ist wieder on.

Ich lass jetzt nur SMP mit v7 laufen und GPU wieder mit dem alten client.


----------



## Amigafan (29. Dezember 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> und ja es kan passieren das man mal ein Tag hat wo man weniger Punkte bekommt als wie mit den V6 client, da die auswahl beim V7 an Wu´s sehr groß ist kan es in ein Ungünstig fall dazu kommen das man z.b. 2x hintereinander 7611er wu´s bekommt die sehr schlecht laufen.



Oder 4x hintereinander - wie bei mir nach der Umstellung auf V7 (Linux)  

Edit: Aber jetzt "rennt" er förmlich - erst zwei 70xx-WU´s mit gut 36kPPD, jetzt eine 10084-Wu mit etwa 43kPPD    
Und das, obwohl ich den 2600er nur moderat übertakte und ihn mit Standartlüfter kühle . . .


----------



## mattinator (29. Dezember 2011)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Na endlich, EOC ist wieder on.


 
Ja und ich hatte die letzten 24h 78 Projekte mit 46563 Punkten. Soll aber keine Kritik sein. Ist schon gut, dass jemand diesen Service kostenfrei zur Verfügung stellt. Den Wert merkt man wie bei vielen Dingen erst, wenn sie nicht verfügber sind.


----------



## p00nage (29. Dezember 2011)

Ich bekomm seit gestern irgendwie nur P7xxx und da mach ich dann angezeigt nur 18k ppd, beim alten hatte ich meist eig 24kppd, ich glaub eine hat man mal ganz selten mit 18k ppd bekommen.


----------



## Bumblebee (29. Dezember 2011)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Na endlich, EOC ist wieder on.



Stimmt - aber Teamstats sind noch nicht up to date



Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Ich lass jetzt nur SMP mit v7 laufen und GPU wieder mit dem alten client.



Mach ich bei dem (Test-)X6 1090T genauso; die 460er und die 570er laufen nach wie vor auf der V6


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. Dezember 2011)

Morgen um ca. 8:30 wird die momentan gefaltene P6903 fertig und dann werd ich mal den V7 mit dem Server testen > am meisten gespannt bin ich auf die bigbeta's.


----------



## mihapiha (30. Dezember 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Morgen um ca. 8:30 wird die momentan gefaltene P6903 fertig und dann werd ich mal den V7 mit dem Server testen > am meisten gespannt bin ich auf die bigbeta's.


 
Musst dann unbedingt berichten ob es einen Unterschied macht. Meine P6904 WU ist auch bald fertig. Circa 12h noch. Das sollte bei mir ein neuer Punkterekord werden. Ich bin schon ganz gespannt wie weit, bzw. ob überhaupt ich über 400k für eine einzige WU bekomme...

Die V7 kommt nur drauf wenn ihr Jungs von einem Unterschied berichtet. Alles läuft momentan so wunderbar, dass ich nichts riskieren möchte. Man weiß nie wann sich ein Computer entscheidet einen wieder mal zu ärgern...


----------



## Knutowskie (30. Dezember 2011)

hier habt ihr meinen Senf:

solange man nicht wirklich gute Vergleichswerte hat zwischen v6 und v7 bleib ich bei den 6er consolen.

Am ende hab ich kaum mehr PPD, aber nen haufen arbeit damit... nöö nööö

Never touch a running system.


----------



## Thosch (30. Dezember 2011)

Moin@all !
Hab seit gestern abend den v7 am Laufen. Mal sehen was, bzw. ob das was bringt. Hab den Client einfach inst. lassen, brauch ich jetzt für den Phenom oder die 560Ti noch besondere Flags ? Wenn ja wo pack ich die hin ? Hat ja meines Wissens soweit alles erkannt, CPU und GraKa laufen beide mit 100%. Mir sind aber die ganzen "-1"-er nicht geheuher ... 8(
THX4Help. 
Ich fand in HFM die Liste mit den letzten WUs ganz gut, schade das ich das nicht mehr sehen kann.

Edit: ...und Big-GPUs hab ich auch keine mehr nur welche mit 1325 Pkt. (68xx) ...


----------



## Malkolm (30. Dezember 2011)

Die -1 bedeutet, dass sich der Client selbstständig die IDs sortiert. Statt "-1" könnte man auch "Auto" schreiben oder sowa

Um Big-GPU-WUs zu bekommen musst du noch (wie im 6er client auch) den advanced Flag setzen. Im 7er geht das über Configure->Slots->GPU->Edit(rechts unten)->Add (rechts unten): name: "client-type" value:"advanced" jeweils ohne ""


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. Dezember 2011)

Mit welchem Befehl kann ich den pausierten V7 wieder starten? 

Hab mir zwar mit "*options -a*" alle Befehle anzeigen lassen, aber ich begreife nicht welcher die Pause wieder aufhebt.


----------



## Bumblebee (30. Dezember 2011)

Also, erste "End"Abrechnung zum Thema V7:

Der *i7 720QM* (smp7) vom Läppy erfaltet, *bei mehr Hitzeentwicklung*, mit einer a4 *rund die Hälfte der Punkte* einer a3 (V6)
Somit ist er für V7 *definitiv nicht geeignet*

Der *X6 1090T* (smp5) bringt ebenfalls *weniger Punkte* unter V7 (ca. *-25%*), ebenfalls bei *mehr Hitze* - was aber bei der guten Kühlung nicht ein Problem ist
Er faltet momentan weiter auf V7 da es ja auch an der WU (7905) liegen könnte; möglicherweise ist die einfach "schlecht"
Entgültiges Urteil also wenn ich mal eine andere WU sehe

Ich werde versuchen mal auch auf einem Ci7-2600K einen V7 laufen zu lassen - habe aber diese Tage auch noch "andere Hobbys" 



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Mit welchem Befehl kann ich den pausierten V7 wieder starten?
> 
> Hab mir zwar mit "*options -a*" alle Befehle anzeigen lassen, aber ich begreife nicht welcher die Pause wieder aufhebt.


 
Kannst nicht einfach oben auf "FOLD" klicken??


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. Dezember 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Kannst nicht einfach oben auf "FOLD" klicken??


Der Linux V7 hat keine grafische Oberfläche > musst dir das ganze Vorstellen wie das arbeiten mit DOS.


----------



## picar81_4711 (30. Dezember 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Der Linux V7 hat keine grafische Oberfläche > musst dir das ganze Vorstellen wie das arbeiten mit DOS.


Also bei mir gibt es schon eine grafische Oberfläche....


----------



## sc59 (30. Dezember 2011)

Bei mir läuft Ubuntu 9.10 --> FAHControl vorhanden V7.1.38
und Ubuntu 10.10 --> FAHControl vorhanden V7.1.38
Ubuntu 11.10 --> FAHControl nicht vorhanden V7.1.38
jeweils in  ner VM ware Umgebung.
es wird daran liegen das V7 ab 11.10 die GUI nicht unterstützt.

https://fah-web.stanford.edu/projects/FAHClient/wiki/ClientRemoteInterface


----------



## p00nage (30. Dezember 2011)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Oder 4x hintereinander - wie bei mir nach der Umstellung auf V7 (Linux)
> 
> Edit: Aber jetzt "rennt" er förmlich - erst zwei 70xx-WU´s mit gut 36kPPD, jetzt eine 10084-Wu mit etwa 43kPPD
> Und das, obwohl ich den 2600er nur moderat übertakte und ihn mit Standartlüfter kühle . . .


 
Bei wie viel Ghz läuft denn deiner ? ich hatte bis jetzt verschiedene 7xxx-wu und bei mir zeigt er immer nur 18k ppd an ... mit v6 hatte ich 6kppd mehr im schnitt


----------



## bingo88 (30. Dezember 2011)

Mir ist eingefallen, dass ich noch ne GF 8600GT (übertaktet) rumliegen habe. Da mein Board noch nen vollen x16 frei hat: lohnt es sich die überhaupt einzubauen? Die würde 24/7 falten (neben SMP). Ich falte ab und an zwar auf meiner GTX 260, dann ist aber der Rechner kaum noch benutzbar (alles ruckelt und dauert ewig; liegt das vll. am falschen Client?).


----------



## Wolvie (30. Dezember 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Also, erste "End"Abrechnung zum Thema V7:
> 
> Der *i7 720QM* (smp7) vom Läppy erfaltet, *bei mehr Hitzeentwicklung*, mit einer a4 *rund die Hälfte der Punkte* einer a3 (V6)
> Somit ist er für V7 *definitiv nicht geeignet*



Höhere Temps konnte ich bei meinem 720QM nicht feststellen.
Mit dem V7 Client und einer 7022 (die er sich gerade gezogen hat, 33,7k PPD ), braucht mein 2600k *6 Watt* mehr. Bei den 8001/8004er konte ich keinen höheren Verbrauch feststellen.


----------



## mihapiha (30. Dezember 2011)

So beim Durchlesen wird einem aber klar, dass es keinen Unterschied macht. Wenn V6 funktioniert, sollte man es doch bei dem belassen. Ich nehme an mit der Zeit werden sich die Vorteile zeigen, aber bisher ist nicht viel an Vorteilen zu lesen.


----------



## Abductee (30. Dezember 2011)

gibts da nicht fertige iso files mit linux+v6?
hat da noch wer die adresse?


----------



## kubi-1988 (30. Dezember 2011)

Abductee schrieb:


> gibts da nicht fertige iso files mit linux+v6?
> hat da noch wer die adresse?


Klar ein passendes Iso kannst du dir hier runterladen. Probiert habe ich es noch nicht, aber es sollte die gleiche Version sein, welche ich in einer VM verwende. Anleitung zur Installation bekommst du dort.


----------



## mihapiha (30. Dezember 2011)

Linux Ubuntu sagt aus das mein Opteron 6272 System eine P6904 WU mit 42.881 Gflops erfaltet. Außerdem sehe ich 815.068 Mnbf/s.
Weiß jemand ob es irgendwo eine Liste gibt, mit der ich meine Werte vergleichen könnte?
Ich wundere mich was ähnliche oder andere Systeme vergleichsweise leisten können.

Die WU wurde gerade abgeschlossen und da sind mir diese Werte aufgefallen.


----------



## Amigafan (30. Dezember 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Mit welchem Befehl kann ich den pausierten V7 wieder starten?
> 
> Hab  mir zwar mit "*options -a*" alle Befehle anzeigen lassen, aber ich  begreife nicht welcher die Pause wieder aufhebt.



Um allen, die unter Ubuntu 11.10 ohne GUI mit dem V7er-Clienten arbeiten die Steuerung dessen zu erleichtern, hier die ersten Schritte nach der Installation und dem Start desselben (Achtung: der Client startet nach Eingabe von Name, Team und passkey automatisch und wird auch sofort wieder nach dem Hochfahren des Systems gestartet!):

*1*. Ein Terminal öffnen
*
2*. *telnet localhost 36330* eingeben und RETURN drücken
Als Antwort erhält man: *Welcome to the Folding@home Client command server.*
*
3*. Um einen Gesamtüberblick über alle möglichen Befehle zu bekommen, gibt man *help* ein.
Man erhält eine Übersicht - z. B. auch über die Steuerbefehle zum pausieren (*pause*), zum Beenden der Pause (*unpause*), zum Stop nach Fertigstellung der gerade zu faltenden WU (*finish*) oder zum sofortigen Beenden des Clienten (*shutdown*).
Hierbei kann man, sofern mehrere WU´s parallel laufen, noch die ID angeben - ansonsten wirken diese Befehle global.
*
4*. Unter *options -a* erhält man alle möglichen Befehle zur direkten Einstellung des Clienten, also z. B. *client-type*, *max-packet-size* oder *next-unit-percentage*.
Am einfachsten erscheint mit die Eingabe der Befehle nach folgendem "Muster":

*options* client-type=advanced max-packet-size=big (normal, small) next-unit-percentage=100 . . .

Also einfach eine Option angeben und mit dem *=*-Zeichen direkt setzen.
Vereifachen kann man sich die Eingabe noch, indem man die Befehle aus der Übersicht *mit Hilfe der Maus* kopiert - kopieren und einfügen per Tastatur funktioniert nicht!

5. Zur Sicherung der vorgenommenen Einstellungen  einfach *save* oder *save Name* eingeben. Bei *save* wird die vorhandene *config.xml*, in der sich anfangs nur der Name, Teamnummer und passkey befinden, überschrieben. Diese befindet sich im Ordner Dateisystem/etc/fahclient.

6. Um überhaupt eine "Ausgabe" der Tätigkeiten des Clienten zu erhalten, empfehle ich, die Datei *log.txt* per Texteditor zu öffnen. Diese enthält alle Angaben, die man auch im V6er-Clienten unter Linux zu Gesicht bekommt - incl. der nach Abschluß der WU gutgeschriebenen Punkte.
Diese befindet sich im Ordner Dateisystem/var/lib/fahclient.     


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sollten diesbezüglich weitere Fragen auftauchen, so werde ich mich bemühen auch diese zu beantworten . . .   


p00nage schrieb:


> Bei wie viel Ghz läuft denn deiner ? ich hatte bis jetzt verschiedene 7xxx-wu und bei mir zeigt er immer nur 18k ppd an ... mit v6 hatte ich 6kppd mehr im schnitt



Der 2600K lief dabei auf 3700MHz unter Ubuntu 11.10 - und die PPD´s sind nach der TPF berechnet . . .

Aber bedenke bitte - es liegt teilweise ein großer Unterschied zwischen einer 7*0*xx und einer 7*x*xx! 

Edit: Achtung - der V7 "fordert" die CPU wesentlich stärker als es der V6er tut - vielleicht throttelt bei Dir die CPU?
Edit2:   - ist denn schon Silvester, dass Raketen an mir vorbeisausen ?  
          Ups  . . . das war wohl doch "nur" unser mihapiha . . .   
Gratulation zu Deiner *451.226*-Punkte-Rakete . . .


----------



## nfsgame (30. Dezember 2011)

mihapiha schrieb:


> Linux Ubuntu sagt aus das mein Opteron 6272 System eine P6904 WU mit 42.881 Gflops erfaltet. Außerdem sehe ich 815.068 Mnbf/s.
> Weiß jemand ob es irgendwo eine Liste gibt, mit der ich meine Werte vergleichen könnte?
> Ich wundere mich was ähnliche oder andere Systeme vergleichsweise leisten können.
> 
> Die WU wurde gerade abgeschlossen und da sind mir diese Werte aufgefallen.


 
Naja, wir könnten die Liste wiederbeleben .


----------



## mihapiha (30. Dezember 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Naja, wir könnten die Liste wiederbeleben .


 
Ich werde da alles in Ruhe durchlesen. Es wäre aber schön eine Liste zu Beginn des Themas zu haben in der man einfach die Resultate und die verwendete Hardware durchsehen könnte. 




Amigafan schrieb:


> Edit2:   - ist denn schon Silvester, dass Raketen an mir vorbeisausen ?
> Ups  . . . das war wohl doch "nur" unser mihapiha . . .
> Gratulation zu Deiner *451.226*-Punkte-Rakete . . .



Danke. Unglaubliche 450k Punkte für die eine P6904 WU. Neuer persönlicher Rekord!


----------



## Bumblebee (30. Dezember 2011)

Wolvie schrieb:


> Höhere Temps konnte ich bei meinem 720QM nicht feststellen.
> Mit dem V7 Client und einer 7022 (die er sich gerade gezogen hat, 33,7k PPD ), braucht mein 2600k *6 Watt* mehr. Bei den 8001/8004er konte ich keinen höheren Verbrauch feststellen.



Also nur zum sicher verstehen...

Du hast einen Laptop mit Core i7 720QM am laufen und der erfaltet 33700 PPD mit einer 7022 WU

Fragen dazu:
- Welcher Takt ist angelegt
- Faltet er mit allen "8 Kernen"
- Welche Temperaturen erreicht er dabei
- Welches Betriebssystem

- welcher Zauberer hockt in deiner Kiste - Gandalf??


----------



## acer86 (30. Dezember 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Also nur zum sicher verstehen...
> 
> Du hast einen Laptop mit Core i7 720QM am laufen und der erfaltet 33700 PPD mit einer 7022 WU
> 
> ...



die 33,7k PPD sind auf den 2600k bezogen würde ich mal meinen, hab auch gerade so eine ähnliche wu die läuft mit 31,8K PPD und TPF von 1:45min (7015er)

Edit: gerade hat er sich eine 7005er gezogen mal sehen wie die so gehen, die hatte ich bis jetzt noch nicht


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. Dezember 2011)

Server hat sich jetzt auch die erste V7-WU geholt > P7808 TPF 4:32min 54,1kPPD.

Ich werd jetzt mal ein paar normale WU's falten und mich dann auf die bigbeta's stürzen.


----------



## Wolvie (30. Dezember 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Also nur zum sicher verstehen...
> 
> Du hast einen Laptop mit Core i7 720QM am laufen und der erfaltet 33700 PPD mit einer 7022 WU
> 
> ...



Ja, Gandalf ist mein Freund  
Nein, sry, war etwas missverständlich geschrieben. 
Die 33,7k PPD bezogen sich auf den i7-2600k mit einer 7022er WU. 
Und gerade gesehen: der i7 hat sich eine 7020 gezogen die läuft mit einer TPF von 1:54min bzw. einer PPD-Ausbeute von sage und schreibe: *35850 Punkten!* und das bei Standardtakt (und ohne Linux-VM)!! Verbrauch um 1 Watt auf 93,3 Watt gesunken, PPD/Watt-Ausbeute: ~384 Punkte/1 Watt


----------



## acer86 (30. Dezember 2011)

die 7005er wu´s rennen auch wie sau  bei 4,2Ghz komm ich auf diese werte:


----------



## Wolvie (30. Dezember 2011)

42,5k 
Ich drück meinem i7 jetz auch mal 4Ghz rein... muss der abkönnen mit Stock Vcore.


----------



## Abductee (30. Dezember 2011)

Wolvie schrieb:


> muss der abkönnen mit Stock Vcore.


 
da gibts nichts mit stock Vcore, der erhöt sich die Vcore selber wenn du den takt anhebst.
da würd ich aufpassen das die nicht zu hoch kommt.


----------



## acer86 (30. Dezember 2011)

Abductee schrieb:


> da gibts nichts mit stock Vcore, der erhöt sich die Vcore selber wenn du den takt anhebst.
> da würd ich aufpassen das die nicht zu hoch kommt.



wen das so wäre wäre das aber schlimm

meiner läuft momentan mit 1,23V unter last bei 4,2Ghz musst ihn leider etwas Hochstellen von 1,21V auf 1,24V da die Schnellen V7 Wu´s den CPU mehr belasten und er dan nicht mehr Stabil war, ist jetzt fast Stock Vcore

@ Wolvie 4Ghz sollte er locker machen mit Stock Vcore,  hab in Netz schon gelesen das sehr gute 2600K mit 1,17V bei 4,2Ghz auskommen, bei meinen ist bei 1,21V schluss leider


----------



## Uwe64LE (30. Dezember 2011)

Abductee schrieb:


> da gibts nichts mit stock Vcore, der erhöt sich die Vcore selber wenn du den takt anhebst.


Wie übertaktest du denn?
Vcore stellt man fest ein (ich hab 1,3 V ) und schaut dann, wie weit man mit dem Takt (bzw. dem Multi) hoch gehen kann.



Boa, was ist denn nun schon wieder mit EOC los? Ich seh keine Signaturen mehr.


----------



## Amigafan (30. Dezember 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> die 33,7k PPD sind auf den 2600k bezogen würde ich mal meinen, hab auch gerade so eine ähnliche wu die läuft mit 31,8K PPD und TPF von 1:45min (7015er)
> 
> Edit: gerade hat er sich eine 7005er gezogen mal sehen wie die so gehen, die hatte ich bis jetzt noch nicht





Wolvie schrieb:


> Ja, Gandalf ist mein Freund
> Nein, sry, war etwas missverständlich geschrieben.
> Die 33,7k PPD bezogen sich auf den i7-2600k mit einer 7022er WU.
> Und gerade gesehen: der i7 hat sich eine 7020 gezogen die läuft mit  einer TPF von 1:54min bzw. einer PPD-Ausbeute von sage und schreibe: *35850 Punkten!*  und das bei Standardtakt (und ohne Linux-VM)!! Verbrauch um 1 Watt auf  93,3 Watt gesunken, PPD/Watt-Ausbeute: ~384 Punkte/1 Watt





acer86 schrieb:


> die 7005er wu´s rennen auch wie sau  bei 4,2Ghz komm ich auf diese werte:



Hab gerade eine 7018er laufen - wenn die so weiter rennt, macht sie glatte 50kPPD (TFP zwischen 1:30 und 1:31) - und das bei 4GHz    



Wolvie schrieb:


> 42,5k
> Ich drück meinem i7 jetz auch mal 4Ghz rein... muss der abkönnen mit Stock Vcore.



Das bezweifel ich . . .
Unter V6 lief meine CPU mit etwa 1,21 V mit 3978 MHz - glatte 4000 MHz wollte er nicht.
Als ich auf V7 umgestiegen bin, schaffte er mit denselben Einstellungen nur noch gute 3700MHz . . .


Edit: 





Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Boa, was ist denn nun schon wieder mit EOC los? Ich seh keine Signaturen mehr.



Versucht man, diese Seite aufzurufen, erscheint bei mir: *Server load too high!* Wait a minute before reloading the page.

Und das schon länger . . .


----------



## Wolvie (30. Dezember 2011)

Die Vcore hab ich jetz mal um 0,045V verringert, laut CPU-Z liegen 1,208V an.
Bis jetz klappts... soll ja kein 24/7 OC sein. Und wirklich übertaktet hab ich den i7 bis jetz noch nie, von daher muss ich mich mal genauer damit befassen mit wie viel Spannung sich welcher Takt erreichen lässt.

@Amigafan: Hab einfach den Multi auf 40 gestellt, Vcore um 0,045V verringert. Vom ASRock-Board ist ein Tool installiert mit GUI und Schiebregler... da kann man das ganz einfach einstellen. Temperaturen liegen übrigens zwischen 58° und 62°. Bis jetz läufts! Und wenns nicht gut geht... wird halt wieder @Stock gefaltet.


----------



## acer86 (30. Dezember 2011)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Hab gerade eine 7018er laufen - wenn die so weiter rennt, macht sie glatte 50kPPD (TFP zwischen 1:30 und 1:31) - und das bei 4GHz
> 
> 
> 
> ...




wie du oben siehst geht es doch, aber mit den neuen Wu´s des V7 muss ich auch fast bis auf Stock Vcore gehen um 4,2Ghz zu schaffen mit den alten wus lief er mit 1,21V  

aber um auf 4,4Ghz zu kommen will er dan schon 1,29V haben und 4,6 geht nicht Faltstabil unter 1,33V......  4,8Ghz geht nur noch mit 1,42V Faltstabil


----------



## Bumblebee (30. Dezember 2011)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Boa, was ist denn nun schon wieder mit EOC los? Ich seh keine Signaturen mehr.



Nu ja, er hatte geschrieben, dass er noch "weiterbastelt" - aber nervt schon wenn etwas sehr Gewohntes plötzlich nicht zur Verfügung steht


----------



## Amigafan (30. Dezember 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> wie du oben siehst geht es doch, aber mit den neuen Wu´s des V7 muss ich auch fast bis auf Stock Vcore gehen um 4,2Ghz zu schaffen mit den alten wus lief er mit 1,21V
> 
> aber um auf 4,4Ghz zu kommen will er dan schon 1,29V haben und 4,6 geht nicht Faltstabil unter 1,33V......  4,8Ghz geht nur noch mit 1,42V Faltstabil



So weit hab ich das nicht ausprobiert - geschweige denn "Feintuning". 
Dazu steht vorher eine etwas umfangreichere Umbauaktion an , um meinem 2600 den NH-C14 zu "gönnen" - der kühlt z. Zt. noch meinen Q9550 . . .  
Und ne TT CPU-only WaKü müsste ich auch säubern und wieder in Betrieb nehmen - und dem 2600 ein Gehäuse "verpassen" - und . . und . . und . . .  

Edit: 





Wolvie schrieb:


> @Amigafan: Hab einfach den Multi auf 40 gestellt, Vcore um 0,045V  verringert. Vom ASRock-Board ist ein Tool installiert mit GUI und  Schiebregler... da kann man das ganz einfach einstellen. Temperaturen  liegen übrigens zwischen 58° und 62°. Bis jetz läufts! Und wenns nicht  gut geht... wird halt wieder @Stock gefaltet.



Hab zwar auch ein ASRock, aber das läuft seit "Anbeginn" nur unter Ubuntu - da helfen mir die schönen Tools nicht weiter . . .


----------



## acer86 (30. Dezember 2011)

Amigafan schrieb:


> So weit hab ich das nicht ausprobiert - geschweige denn "Feintuning".
> Dazu steht vorher eine etwas umfangreichere Umbauaktion an , um meinem 2600 den NH-C14 zu "gönnen" - der kühlt z. Zt. noch meinen Q9550 . . .
> Und ne TT CPU-only WaKü müsste ich auch säubern und wieder in Betrieb nehmen - und dem 2600 ein Gehäuse "verpassen" - und . . und . . und . . .
> 
> ...



na ja muss dazu sagen die 4,8Ghz war nur kurz zum testen, da ist mir der Stromverbrauch zu hoch, das Optimale bei meiner CPU-MB kombi ist 4,2Ghz mit leichten Untervolting das hat das beste Verhältnis aus PPD/Watt

die schönen Tool´s die es bei vielen MB´s gibt kan ich leider auch nicht nutzen da Zotac  leider sowas für das ITX Z68 Wifi nicht anbietet, also jedes mal herunterfahren im Bios Einstellungen verändern und wieder hochfahren und testen ob er damit stabil läuft, da kan man froh sein wen man eine SSD hat sonst bringt man mit OC ein Ganzen Tag zu und ist die meiste zeit mit Runter und Hochfahren beschäftigt


----------



## Wolvie (30. Dezember 2011)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Hab zwar auch ein ASRock, aber das läuft seit "Anbeginn" nur unter Ubuntu - da helfen mir die schönen Tools nicht weiter . . .


Und mir hilft Ubuntu nicht. (eher gesagt: Ich bin (anscheind) zu doof für Linux  ...mit Console...Terminal...Befehlen... nöönöö... GUI, Start, Stopp, Basta) 
Ich nutze das ASRock-Tool eigentlich nur, wegen der "Super-Coolen-Strom-Spar-Undervolting-Funktion". Leider kann man sie nur aktivieren, wenn die CPU@Stocktakt läuft, dafür kann man aber mehr Strom sparen als mit manuellem Undervolting. 
Anbei: BIs jetz läufts... und läufts... hab vorhin vergessen den Client richtig zu schliessen, drum sind jetz leider die Werte was TPF und PPD angeht etwas verfälscht - momentane TPF 1:04min mit i.was um die 68k PPD.


----------



## Abductee (30. Dezember 2011)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Wie übertaktest du denn?
> Vcore stellt man fest ein (ich hab 1,3 V ) und schaut dann, wie weit man mit dem Takt (bzw. dem Multi) hoch gehen kann.


 
ich geh nur den offsetweg, wolvie hat aber geschrieben das er mit dem offset nachregelt.
also keine stock vcore.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (30. Dezember 2011)

*Schattenseiten des V7*

i7 2600k @ 3700MHz Vcore 1,152V
WU 7611 (a4 Core) 
82°C (max) und 98,5W

V6 war im schnitt schneller, weniger Energiehungrig (etwa 91W) und etwa 5°C kühler! nach dem ich las dass bei Bumble der i7 QM heißer geworden ist, habe ich mal nachgeschaut und Ich hab eben einen schreckbekommen als ich das sah!
Ich werde wohl die tage noch etwas an der Vcore und der Kühlung feilen!


----------



## Amigafan (30. Dezember 2011)

Wolvie schrieb:


> Und mir hilft Ubuntu nicht. (eher gesagt: Ich bin (anscheind) zu doof für Linux  ...mit Console...Terminal...Befehlen... nöönöö... GUI, Start, Stopp, Basta)
> Ich nutze das ASRock-Tool eigentlich nur, wegen der "Super-Coolen-Strom-Spar-Undervolting-Funktion". Leider kann man sie nur aktivieren, wenn die CPU@Stocktakt läuft, dafür kann man aber mehr Strom sparen als mit manuellem Undervolting.
> Anbei: BIs jetz läufts... und läufts... hab vorhin vergessen den Client richtig zu schliessen, drum sind jetz leider die Werte was TPF und PPD angeht etwas verfälscht - momentane TPF 1:04min mit i.was um die 68k PPD.



Zu  ist Keiner - das dachte ich auch, bevor ich hier mit Ubuntu anfing - aber mittlerweile klappt auch die Bedienung des 7er Clienten tadellos  - auch wenn es nur textbasierend mit einer Konsole geht - man muss sich nur mal richtig ranwagen .
Und wenn es dann erst mal läuft . . .träum . . .
Ich sage nur: Annäherungsversuch macht kluch -  äh klug . . .
BTW: für 68k PPD muss ich wohl noch "etwas"   an der Taktschraube drehen  

Edit: Und wenn Du das Ganze mit GUI steuern willst, musst Du nur die 10er Version von Ubuntu wählen . . .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. Dezember 2011)

Für was ist eigendlich die Funktion "threads" im V7 gut? 
Standartmässig steht es auf 4.


----------



## Amigafan (31. Dezember 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Für was ist eigendlich die Funktion "threads" im V7 gut?
> Standartmässig steht es auf 4.



Das habe ich mich auch schon gefragt - weiß aber leider auch keine Antwort . . .


----------



## Henninges (31. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wünsch euch allen auf diesem wege schonmal einen "guten rutsch" !​


----------



## Bumblebee (31. Dezember 2011)

Henninges schrieb:


> ​
> 
> 
> wünsch euch allen auf diesem wege schonmal einen "guten rutsch" !​


 
Dem schliesse ich mich gerne an
Bin nun mit Family zusammen - werdet also heute wohl nichts mehr von mir hören - aber dies dann doch noch..

*DANKE* für ein Jahr mit dem besten Team; ihr seid *Spitzenfalter* und *Spitzenfreunde*


----------



## mattinator (31. Dezember 2011)

Na dann kommt mal gut rüber.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Der Server faltet schon die 3. P7905 hintereinander, allerding varieren die TPF's je nach WU zwischen 1:32min (1X) und 1:57min (2X) (32,4kPPD-46,5kPPD).
Ich hoffe es kommt bald mal ne P800*.


----------



## RG Now66 (31. Dezember 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dem schließ ich mich an.


----------



## Wolvie (31. Dezember 2011)

RG Now66 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Dem schließ ich mich an.


 Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen 

"UNKNOWN_ENUM", also 4,1Ghz mit 1,208V Spannung macht mein i7 nicht mit


----------



## Amigafan (31. Dezember 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> *DANKE* für ein Jahr mit dem besten Team; ihr seid *Spitzenfalter* und *Spitzenfreunde*



Dem schließe ich mich an . . . 



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Der Server faltet schon die 3. P7905 hintereinander, allerding varieren  die TPF's je nach WU zwischen 1:32min (1X) und 1:57min (2X)  (32,4kPPD-46,5kPPD).
> Ich hoffe es kommt bald mal ne P800*.



Ich wünsche Dir eher mal eine 70xxer WU - am Besten eine 7025 - die lief bei mir mit fast 51k PPD - bis jetzt das Maximale, was eine WU lieferte . . .


----------



## acer86 (31. Dezember 2011)

Von mir auch an alle *Einen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2012*

Edit: die 7022-25er Wu´s sind einfach die besten, hab gerade eine gezogen, ca. 3C° mehr kern temp aber dafür 47-50K PPD und das nur bei 4,2Ghz ein Wahrer Falter Traum


----------



## Schmidde (31. Dezember 2011)

Oh man, gerade noch etwas an der Steuerung von meiner Heatmaster  rumgespielt und muss irgendwie einen total falschen Wert für die  Leistung meiner Pumpe angegeben haben (wie auch immer ).
Pumpe schaltet ab --> Heatmaster haut mir den schrillen Alarmton von  meinem Piepser um die Ohren....bis ich dann kapiert hab was überhaupt  Los war --> BS wegen CPU Übertemperatur (musste ja logischwerweise  irgendwann kommen).
Da die Pumpe beim Rechner Neustart vom Heatmaster natürlich immer noch  den vermurcksten Wert bekam und nicht ansprang musste ich jetzt erst mal  die Pumpe mit nem externen Netzteil "überbrücken" bis ich im Heatmaster  wieder alles normal einstellen konnte.
So weit so gut, nu läuft wieder alles...nur die 7611er WU die eh schon  so verdammt schei*e laufen hat es bei 92% wegen unstable machine  zerschossen 





*Auf jeden fall wüschen ich ebenfalls* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *und einen guten rutsch!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*


----------



## chris1995 (31. Dezember 2011)

Also ich schließe mich an und wünsche euch allen einen guten Rutsch und viele Punkte               

MfG Chris


----------



## PCGHGS (31. Dezember 2011)

Schmidde schrieb:


> *Auf jeden fall wüschen ich ebenfalls*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 



...und nicht zuviel(Alkohol) trinken^^


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. Dezember 2011)

Langsam aber sicher kriegt meine Begeisterung für den V7 Risse > schon die 5. P7905 in Folge.


----------



## picar81_4711 (31. Dezember 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Langsam aber sicher kriegt meine Begeisterung für den V7 Risse > schon die 5. P7905 in Folge.



Jo, bei mir auch! Hab jetzt wieder den V6 laufen.....da habe ich wenigstens konstante PPD......


----------



## acer86 (31. Dezember 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Langsam aber sicher kriegt meine Begeisterung für den V7 Risse > schon die 5. P7905 in Folge.


 

weiß nicht ob es bei dir auch geht, aber hab bei mir "client-type bigadv" gesetzt dan kommen in der Regel mehr schnelle Wu´s ala 7022-25 und 8001-4er


----------



## nichtraucher91 (31. Dezember 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> weiß nicht ob es bei dir auch geht, aber hab bei mir "client-type bigadv" gesetzt dan kommen in der Regel mehr schnelle Wu´s ala 7022-25 und 8001-4er


 
Wie mache ich dass genau?


----------



## Amigafan (31. Dezember 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> Edit: die 7022-25er Wu´s sind einfach die besten, hab gerade eine gezogen, ca. 3C° mehr kern temp aber dafür 47-50K PPD und das nur bei 4,2Ghz ein Wahrer Falter Traum



Du faltest unter WinDoof mit einer VM?
Oder warum hast Du bei 4200MHz bei den o. g. WU´s "nur"  47-50K PPD?  

Edit: Hab gerade meinen Q8200@2700MHz unter Ubuntu auf V7 umgestellt - der "schrubbt" jetzt gerade eine 8004 runter - mit fast 15K PPD! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  

Mit einer 70XXer holt er dann über 16K PPD - damit verdoppel ich den Punkte-output und das PPD/Watt-Verhältnis 


Edit 2: 





nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Wie mache ich dass genau?



Am Besten hier:  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beachte bitte: 
Der Client ist auf Expert eingestellt und bei Extra-Slot-Options Add wählen - dort läst sich dann das Gewünschte eintragen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. Dezember 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> weiß nicht ob es bei dir auch geht, aber hab bei mir "client-type bigadv" gesetzt dan kommen in der Regel mehr schnelle Wu´s ala 7022-25 und 8001-4er


Versuch ich mal.


----------



## acer86 (31. Dezember 2011)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Du faltest unter WinDoof mit einer VM?
> Oder warum hast Du bei 4200MHz bei den o. g. WU´s "nur"  47-50K PPD?
> 
> Edit: Hab gerade meinen Q8200@2700MHz unter Ubuntu auf V7 umgestellt - der "schrubbt" jetzt gerade eine 8004 runter - mit fast 15K PPD!
> ...


 
ich Falten nur unter Windows und auch nur wen ich am Rechner bin deshalb lohnt sich Linux oder VM für mich nicht, und wen die GPU noch Mitfaltet  dan bremst das auch immer etwas beim zocken gehen die PPD bis auf 32k PPD runter bei den WU`S

@Nichtraucher 91   das kannst du hier einfügen:


----------



## tom7 (31. Dezember 2011)

Wünsche dem ganzen Team einen guten Rutsch und ein erfolgreiches Falt-Jahr 2012!!


----------



## Thosch (31. Dezember 2011)

Jooo, allen einen guten Rutsch ins 2012 ... !! ... wird ja nicht so lang wie das letzte Jahr, ist eher "Schluss" diesmal ... 

Muss ich für jeden Flag den ich da eintragen will ne extra "Zeile" einschreiben ?


----------



## Amigafan (31. Dezember 2011)

Thosch schrieb:


> Muss ich für jeden Flag den ich da eintragen will ne extra "Zeile" einschreiben ?



Für jeden Flag einen Eintrag - aber wie viele Flags willst Du setzen?  Und wofür?  Oder meinst Du etwa den V7er unter Ubuntu?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. Dezember 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> weiß nicht ob es bei dir auch geht, aber hab bei mir "client-type bigadv" gesetzt dan kommen in der Regel mehr schnelle Wu´s ala 7022-25 und 8001-4er


Hat leider nichts gebracht > hat sich soben zum 6. mal ne P7905 geholt. 

Ich geb ihm noch bis Morgen die Chance welche zu holen > wen bis dann nicht gegangen ist versuch ich mich an den bigbeta's.


----------



## Uwe64LE (31. Dezember 2011)

Irgendwie habe ich den Eindruck, dass der v7 zugunsten der besseren Kompatibilität von AMD-Karten
(im Vergleich zu älteren clients) nun nVidia etwas "ausbremst".
Hab vorhin den v7 auch mal auf meinem älteren System (X4 905e, GTS450 ) installiert und hier
das gleiche Phänomen wie auf dem i7-Rechner:
Die GTS macht ca. 1000 PPD weniger als beim v6. Dafür schafft der 905e nun 4500 PPD statt 3500-
allerdings mit einem Projekt 7006. Die P70xx scheinen bei jeder CPU ganz gut abzugehen.


----------



## Amigafan (31. Dezember 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Hat leider nichts gebracht > hat sich soben zum 6. mal ne P7905 geholt.
> 
> Ich geb ihm noch bis Morgen die Chance welche zu holen > wen bis dann nicht gegangen ist versuch ich mich an den bigbeta's.



Ich bin nicht sicher, ob der 7er Client mit dem Flag *bigadv* etwas anfangen kann - versuche bitte mal das *advanced*-Flag - oder nur *big* . . . 

Edit:

@ Uwe64LE

Am Besten laufen die 7025er und die neue 8011er WU - warte bitte erst mal ab, wenn Du eine von diesen bekommst . . .


----------



## mattinator (31. Dezember 2011)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht sicher, ob der 7er Client mit dem Flag *bigadv* etwas anfangen kann


 
Sollte eigentlich funktionieren (https://fah-web.stanford.edu/projects/FAHClient/wiki/ClientDifferencesV6ToV7):


> -advmethods|--client-type=advanced
> -bigbeta|--client-type=bigbeta   V7.0.7+
> -bigadv|--client-type=bigadv   V7.0.7+
> -betateam|--client-type=beta
> -internal|--client-type=internal


----------



## freibier47906 (31. Dezember 2011)

So,da will ich auch mal Allen nen guten Rutsch wünschen...aber fallt nicht hin  .Ich glaub,HPCS hat seinen Testlauf,oder was auch immer die letzte Zeit bei denen ablief beendet...keine einzige WU von denen heute...oder die haben über den Jahreswechsel nix gemacht.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. Dezember 2011)

Da *bigadv *nicht den gewüschten Erfolg brachte, versuch ich es jetzt mal mit *advanced. *

  und nicht zu sehr  sonst gibts morgen


----------



## nfsgame (1. Januar 2012)




----------



## Bumblebee (1. Januar 2012)

auch von mir - nun ist Bett-Time


----------



## acer86 (1. Januar 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> auch von mir - nun ist Bett-Time



neeeeee    jetzt noch nich will noch auf bleibennnnnnnnnnn         euch allen ein schönes und falt reiches 2012 haut rein und last es krachen und stoßt an auf PCGH "The best Team in the World"


----------



## Amigafan (1. Januar 2012)

Ich wünsche Euch allen ein frohes, gesegnetes und gesundes neues Jahr 2012  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Januar 2012)

Auch das neue Jahr bringt mir keinen Erfolgt mit den normalen V7-WU's > schon die 9. P7905. 

Ich breche jetzt die Übung ab und und versuche mich an den bigbeta's. 

Nachtrag: Wie wen der V7 wüsste, dass ich am liebsten eine WU vom V6 als Vergleichswert hätte, holt er sich ne P6903.


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Januar 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ich breche jetzt die Übung ab ...


 
Habe nun auch abgebrochen (mit dem X6 1090T) und bin zurück auf V6
V7 scheint mich einfach nicht zu lieben oder ich bin zu doof dazu


----------



## davidof2001 (1. Januar 2012)

Das kann ich echt nicht verstehen. Meine 5 Maschinen mit dem V7 bekommen ausschließlich die 800x er WUs. 
Habt ihr auch das flag max-packet-size = small gesetzt? Und client-type = advanced?
Das sind die einzigen Flags die ich setzte. 

Aber sonst natürlich dem ganzen Team ein gesundes neues Jahr.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Januar 2012)

davidof2001;3798470Habt ihr auch das flag max-packet-size = small gesetzt? Und client-type = advanced?
Das sind die einzigen Flags die ich setzte.[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso "small"?
> Davon hat bis jetzt niemand was gesagt.


----------



## mattinator (1. Januar 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wieso "small"?
> Davon hat bis jetzt niemand was gesagt.


 Also ich habe unter Win7 64 mit dem 7-er Client folgende Optionen gesetzt:
client-type = advanced
max-packet-size = big
Bis auf die erste Unit habe ich bisher 11xxx-er und 70xx-er Projekte bekommen und die haben alle mehr PPD gebracht als im 6-er Client. Die zwei GTX 275 lasse ich weiter mit dem 6-er Client laufen, obwohl bei mir der Vorteil zum 7-er da eher gering ist. Allerdings habe ich alle Folding-Cores (SMP und GPU) mit dem Tool SetPriority auf Windows-Priorität high (13) fixiert. Das scheint jetzt auch ohne Probleme mit dem 7-Client zu funktionieren. Wie man das unter Linux am effizientesten hinbekommen würde und ob es da wirklich etwas bringt, kann ich jedoch atm nicht sagen.


----------



## Abductee (1. Januar 2012)

beinhaltet das "bigadv" nicht schon das "advanced"?

als client type kann ich ihm nur eines von beiden setzen.


----------



## Thosch (1. Januar 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Nachtrag:  Wie wen der V7 wüsste, dass ich am liebsten eine WU vom V6 als  Vergleichswert hätte, holt er sich ne P6903.


 

Und, wann gibts das Ergebnis ? 
Ich hab das Gefühl das, zumind. auf nem Phenom I, die Ergebnisse doch recht schwanken und aber ein µ mehr PPD´s gibt. Durch ein fehlendes WHU ist das aber ein wenig schlecht nachzuvollziehen. Aber das ist nur gefühlt so ... (Zitat:"_ ... Herta, mit deinem Gefühl stimmt was nich ...")_ ... bestädigen kann ichs im Mom nicht.


----------



## picar81_4711 (1. Januar 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Habe nun auch abgebrochen (mit dem X6 1090T) und bin zurück auf V6
> V7 scheint mich einfach nicht zu lieben oder ich bin zu doof dazu



Am Anfang bekam ich immer die guten WUs, aber ab einem gewissen Zeitpunkt gings rapide bergab....jetzt auch wieder V6.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Januar 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Und, wann gibts das Ergebnis ?


Jetzt sind 7% der P6903 gefaltet: Der V6 hatte eine TPF von 41:06, der V7 scheint sich bei 39:06min einzupendeln > entspricht einem Plus von ~5%.


----------



## acer86 (1. Januar 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Jetzt sind 7% der P6903 gefaltet: Der V6 hatte eine TPF von 41:06, der V7 scheint sich bei 39:06min einzupendeln > entspricht einem Plus von ~5%.




na das ist doch schon mal was, immerhin 2min schneller pro Frame


----------



## Thosch (1. Januar 2012)

Es scheint als fehle (auch) die Konstanz des v7 ... oder ist es die bessere/einfachere Configurationsmöglichkeit (?) oder das (mir) fehlende WHU oder ... oder ... ?? Alles so "schwammig" ... 
Mit dem GPU-Teil fahre ich nicht besser oder schlechter was die PPD´s betrifft. Mit dem CPU-Teil ists so ein Auf und Ab.   Und schlecht nachzuvollziehen was er gefaltet hat (!).


----------



## Amigafan (1. Januar 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Es scheint als fehle (auch) die Konstanz des v7 ... oder ist es die bessere/einfachere Configurationsmöglichkeit (?) oder das (mir) fehlende WHU oder ... oder ... ?? Alles so "schwammig" ...
> Mit dem GPU-Teil fahre ich nicht besser oder schlechter was die PPD´s betrifft. Mit dem CPU-Teil ists so ein Auf und Ab.   Und schlecht nachzuvollziehen was er gefaltet hat (!).


 
Unter Windows läst sich das Programm FahWatch7 installieren (Version 0.0.8.8) - es liest die komplett noch vorhandenen log.txt-Dateien aus und bietet damit die History-Funktion von HFM.NET - mit grafischer Auswertung der TPF und PPD-Anzeige. 
Aber Achtung: Die "Berechnung" der erhaltenen Punkte für eine WU ist um den Faktor 100 zu hoch ( 183500 statt "echter" 1835 Punkte) und bei der PPD-Anzeige um den Faktor 10000 ( 106001486,79 statt "echter" 10600 PPD) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unter Linux kann man dafür die log.txt per Texteditor öffnen und auswerten  ( Dateisystem/var/lib/fahclient/log.txt und im dort vorhandenen Ordner logs) . . .


Edit: 





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wieso "small"?
> Davon hat bis jetzt niemand was gesagt.



Auch ich habe *max-packet-size=big* und *client-type=advanced* sowohl unter Win als auch unter Linux gesetzt und hatte gestern - bis auf ganz wenige Ausnahmen - praktisch nur 8011er WU´s - und die rennen wie verrückt!   
Daher auch mein neuer Tagesrekord von über 86000 Punkte . . .


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und das, obwohl mein Rechner mit Q9550@3600 und HD5870@930 4 Stunden lang off war - wegen Umbaus und Reinigung . . .

Doch jetzt gerade läuft genau die "schlechteste" WU-Serie - auf 2 Rechnern nur 7611er - mit weniger als einem drittel PPD


----------



## acer86 (1. Januar 2012)

Also wen man denkt es gibt keine Schnelleren Wu´s mehr dan kommt Stanford mit der 8011er um die Ecke, die haben in Gegensatz zu den 8001-4er wu´s nicht 88base point´s sondern 115,62 und sie laufen sogar noch etwas besser

fast 55000PPD und das Unter Windows und nur 4,2Ghz ist schon eine Hausmarke


----------



## Amigafan (1. Januar 2012)

acer86 schrieb:


> Also wen man denkt es gibt keine Schnelleren Wu´s mehr dan kommt Stanford mit der 8011er um die Ecke, die haben in Gegensatz zu den 8001-4er wu´s nicht 88base point´s sondern 115,62 und sie laufen sogar noch etwas besser
> 
> fast 55000PPD und das Unter Windows und nur 4,2Ghz ist schon eine Hausmarke



Wenn ich, anhand der erhaltenen Punkte und unter Zuhilfenahme der TPF zwischen 0:30 und 0:31 nachrechne, lagen die besten 8011er bei über 63K PPD - bei 4GHz und Ubuntu . . .
Da braucht man keine *bigs* mehr . . .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Januar 2012)

Ich werd es nach der P6903 nochmal versuchen mit den Einstellung *max-packet-size=big* und *client-type=advanced *> diese Kompination hab ich noch nicht durch. 

@Amigafan: Ist doch schön wenn du keine Bigs brauchst, da hab ich mehr P6904 für mich.


----------



## Uwe64LE (1. Januar 2012)

@acer
Hast du nur FAH auf der Kiste laufen oder nutzt du die auch "nebenbei" für was anderes?
Ich hab jetzt auch ein P8011 abgegriffen, aber mein i7-2600K schafft trotz höherem Takt
"nur" ~49.000PPD


----------



## acer86 (1. Januar 2012)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> @acer
> Hast du nur FAH auf der Kiste laufen oder nutzt du die auch "nebenbei" für was anderes?
> Ich hab jetzt auch ein P8011 abgegriffen, aber mein i7-2600K schafft trotz höherem Takt
> "nur" ~49.000PPD


 
ich war etwas nebenbei am ausruhen von der Silvesterfeier und hab ca. 30min nix am Rechner gemacht und in der zeit hat er sich die Wu gezogen und es kam dieser wert bei raus, er könnte noch höher sein es läuft neben bei noch  skype, hamachi und ein minecraft server,  wo ich aber dan wieder am Rechner war gingen die werte etwa wieder auf 51K PPD zurück, die wu´s reagieren sehr empfindlich auf störungen


----------



## Uwe64LE (1. Januar 2012)

acer86 schrieb:


> ... die wu´s reagieren sehr empfindlich auf störungen


Na dann geh ich jetzt mal essen und lass die WU mal ein paar Minuten in Ruhe. Vielleicht knacke ich ja
auch mal die 50k ...


----------



## Amigafan (1. Januar 2012)

@A.Meier-PS3

Ich gönne sie Dir alle (auf großzügig mach ) - zumindest so lange, solange mir noch die nötige Hardware fehlt  (oder das benötigte "Kleineld"  )


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Januar 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> @A.Meier-PS3
> 
> Ich gönne sie Dir alle (auf großzügig mach ) - zumindest so lange, solange mir noch die nötige Hardware fehlt  (oder das benötigte "Kleineld"  )


Bis dann hab ich hoffentlich das nötige Kleingeld für ein Quad-Sockel-System beisammen.


----------



## Amigafan (1. Januar 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Bis dann hab ich hoffentlich das nötige Kleingeld für ein Quad-Sockel-System beisammen.



Für ein  G34-Sockel-Opteron 6272-System würd es schon reichen, aber Dual oder gar Quad-Core wäre interessanter . . . 
Edit: BTW - jetzt isses passiert!  Jetzt hat auch meine dritte CPU ne 7611 gezogen   - und das bedeutet mal gerade gute 30k PPD für alles . . . 
Und erst morgen ein Überschreiten der 4-Mio-Punkte-Grenze  . . . 

Ab jetzt heist es: Abwarten und  trinken - bis sich die Server meiner erbarmen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schmidde (2. Januar 2012)

Holla die Waldfee 

24k PPD mit einem 1055T auf 3,3GHz 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Also ich hab mit dem V7 keine Probleme 




Edit:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Reagiert aber verdammt Empfindlich auf "Sörungen", nur n bisschen Surfen lässt da die TPF ganz schön hüpfen


----------



## Wolvie (2. Januar 2012)

Mit welchen Flags greift ihr die 8011er ab? Hab bis jetz keine abbekommen


----------



## Amigafan (2. Januar 2012)

Wolvie schrieb:


> Mit welchen Flags greift ihr die 8011er ab? Hab bis jetz keine abbekommen



Ganz "normale" Flags: client-type = advanced und max-packet-size = big . . .

Aber im Augenblick ist weit und breit von den 8011 nix zu sehen -  warum . . .


----------



## Timmy99 (2. Januar 2012)

*max-packet-size=big* und *client-type=advanced *scheinen die Chancen zu erhöhen.

i7 860 @3,05GHz -> 14800 PPD bei den 8011er Projekten, anstatt den üblichen 5k-8000 PPD bei den "normalen".


----------



## Thosch (2. Januar 2012)

Mit _advanced_ und _smal_ hab ich ne 8004er bekommen, lief auch ganz gut auf meinem 9850er.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## acer86 (2. Januar 2012)

hab nur client-type bigadv gesetzt, 8011er sind ein Traum die rennen beim 2600k mit bis zu 55000PPD und mehr sind dan alle 50min 2200-2300 Punkte


----------



## Schmidde (2. Januar 2012)

Also ich hab nur Client-Type Advanced gestetzt 
Was bringt das max-packate-size?


----------



## Wolvie (2. Januar 2012)

acer86 schrieb:


> hab nur client-type bigadv gesetzt, 8011er sind ein Traum die rennen beim 2600k mit bis zu 55000PPD und mehr sind dan alle 50min 2200-2300 Punkte


 Bei welchem Takt?
Ich komme beim V7, glaube Uwe64LE hat das schon geschrieben, um's verrecken NICHT über die 4Ghz-Grenze, jedes Mhz mehr und das Sys schmiert mit Bluescreen ab. 
Mein 2600 läuft mit:
4Ghz (genau: 3991Mhz) @1,208V -> soweit keine Probleme
4,2Ghz bei gleicher Spannung -> a4-Core schmiert nach max. 1min. ab. 
4,2Ghz @Standardspannung -> ganzes Sys schmiert ab. 
4,5Ghz @Standardspannung -> ganzes Sys schmiert ab.


----------



## acer86 (2. Januar 2012)

Wolvie schrieb:


> Bei welchem Takt?
> Ich komme beim V7, glaube Uwe64LE hat das schon geschrieben, um's verrecken NICHT über die 4Ghz-Grenze, jedes Mhz mehr und das Sys schmiert mit Bluescreen ab.
> Mein 2600 läuft mit:
> 4Ghz (genau: 3991Mhz) @1,208V -> soweit keine Probleme
> ...



4,2Ghz mit 1,23V musste wegen den schnellen wu´s den Vcore um 0.02V anheben vorher lief er stabil mit 1,21V

4,4Ghz falt stabil mit den schnellen Wu´s geht nur mit 1,29V bei mir
deshlab bleib ich bei 4,2Ghz da zieht er nur 120Watt gesamtes sys und bleibt mit 48-52C° kern temp schön kühl


----------



## nichtraucher91 (2. Januar 2012)

Apropos schön kühl

Wer starke Nerven hat kann die Spoiler öffnen und dann an seinen eigenen Falter denken


Spoiler



Hast du echt starke Nerven?



Spoiler



Du hast es ja nicht anders gewollt!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








Man bedenke, dass der Gnom erst einen Monat läuft und im Schnitt nur 16h täglich.
In diesem Sinne frohes putzen


----------



## acer86 (2. Januar 2012)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Apropos schön kühl
> 
> Wer starke Nerven hat kann die Spoiler öffnen und dann an seinen eigenen Falter denken
> 
> ...


 
na zum glück gibt es staub filter sonst könntest du das jetzt alles aus den Gehäuse Kratzen

oder es sähe so aus :http://www.chip.de//ii/grossbild_v2.html?grossbild=169393803_1b70eb339f.jpg&grossbild_bu=&ivwkat=%28]317sonstig_bg%2F%28]112handys_bg%2FNews_bg%2Fneuer_Knoten_bg&


----------



## Wolvie (2. Januar 2012)

acer86 schrieb:


> 4,2Ghz mit 1,23V musste wegen den schnellen wu´s den Vcore um 0.02V anheben vorher lief er stabil mit 1,21V
> 
> 4,4Ghz falt stabil mit den schnellen Wu´s geht nur mit 1,29V bei mir
> deshlab bleib ich bei 4,2Ghz da zieht er nur 120Watt gesamtes sys und bleibt mit 48-52C° kern temp schön kühl


Dann skaliert mein i7 recht schlecht. 4,2Ghz@1,24V (ist ja die Standardspannung?) sind nicht drin zumal die 7903 auch keine hyperschnelle WU ist.



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> ...Wer starke Nerven hat kann die Spoiler öffnen und dann an seinen eigenen Falter denken...


Da denke ich doch an meinen Falter.. Da wirds nicht besser aussehen


----------



## acer86 (2. Januar 2012)

Wolvie schrieb:


> Dann skaliert mein i7 recht schlecht. 4,2Ghz@1,24V (ist ja die Standardspannung?) sind nicht drin zumal die 7903 auch keine hyperschnelle WU ist.
> 
> 
> Da denke ich doch an meinen Falter.. Da wirds nicht besser aussehen



Stock Vcore bei den 2600k ist 1,25V, ich hab auch nicht gerade ein guten 2600k erwischt, die besten 2600k Modell laufen mit 1,17V bei 4,2Ghz da bin ich weit entfernt davon.

es kommt auch immer drauf an was du für eine CPU und MB kombi hast, auf ein richtigen OC Board wirst du immer bessere werte als mit ITX oder M-ATX Mb´s haben es hängt halt von vielen Faktoren ab ob er stabil läuft oder nicht.

wen wir gerade bei Staub im Falt PC sind, mein Radi nach 3 Monaten und 12h täglicher laufzeit :


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Januar 2012)

Mein Server läuft jetzt auch schon über einen Monat, aber soviel Staub findest du darin nicht, steht auf dem Schreibtisch. 
Ich würde zwar gerne Staubfilter montieren, aber hab noch nichts brauchbares für die Front gefunden. 

Alle anderen Systeme/Mora haben Staubfilter die jede Woche gereinigt werden.


----------



## acer86 (2. Januar 2012)

ja ein Staubfilter für mein Externen 360er Radi sollte ich mir auch noch zu legen da kannste ja beim zu stauben schon fast zugucken 

das Sugo sg-06 hat zum glück ein Staubfilter vom werk aus drin.


----------



## Schmidde (2. Januar 2012)

*@ A.Meier*

hast du für deinen Mora eine Lüfterblende oder bekommt man da auch so einen Staubfilter befestigt?


----------



## Knutowskie (2. Januar 2012)

HeNrY schrieb:


> Da der alte Thread die 1000 geknackt hat, geht's nun hier weiter:


 
LOL! Wo sind wir denn jetzt gerade? Bald 2100...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Januar 2012)

Schmidde schrieb:


> *@ A.Meier*
> 
> hast du für deinen Mora eine Lüfterblende oder bekommt man da auch so einen Staubfilter befestigt?


Beim Mora werden die Lüfter mit langen Schrauben (ca. 30mm lang) befestigt > hab beim *Staubfilter* die Befestigungslöcher flachgedrückt (waren 3-4mm erhöht) und mit den Lüfter zusammen angeschraubt.


----------



## nfsgame (2. Januar 2012)

Jetzt ist der Server aber auch performanter und kommt mit größeren Datenbanken klar . Es geht übrigens um Posts, also sind wir schon bei 204xx hier .


----------



## Schmidde (2. Januar 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Beim Mora werden die Lüfter mit langen Schrauben (ca. 30mm lang) befestigt > hab beim *Staubfilter* die Befestigungslöcher flachgedrückt (waren 3-4mm erhöht) und mit den Lüfter zusammen angeschraubt.



Ah ok, dachte da eher an eine Lösung bei der nur ein großer Staubfilter für alle Lüfter verwendet wird 
So muss man ja immer den Lüfter mit ab montieren


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Januar 2012)

Schmidde schrieb:


> Ah ok, dachte da eher an eine Lösung bei der nur ein großer Staubfilter für alle Lüfter verwendet wird
> So muss man ja immer den Lüfter mit ab montieren


Wieso abmontieren? Für irgendwas gibt es den Staubsauger.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (2. Januar 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Mein Server läuft jetzt auch schon über einen Monat, aber soviel Staub findest du darin nicht, steht auf dem Schreibtisch.



Meiner auch, allerdings in einem zimmer zusammen mit zwei frei rumfliegenden Federfiechern und meinem Schlafplatz -> extrem staubhaltiger Raum.
Leider fand sich auch im restlichen Case einiges an Staub, bedingt durch viele Lüftungsöffnungen


----------



## Schmidde (2. Januar 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wieso abmontieren? Für irgendwas gibt es den Staubsauger.


 
*Das* geht natürlich auch 

 ..naja irgendwas muss ich mir da auch noch überlegen, meiner setzt auch schon leicht Staub an.
 Auch wenn die Staubfilter direkt vor dem Lüfter warscheinlich am  einfachsten zum reinigen sind (wie du schon sagst) sagt mir da die Optik  da nicht sooo zu


----------



## Uwe64LE (2. Januar 2012)

Wolvie schrieb:


> Bei welchem Takt?
> Ich komme beim V7, glaube Uwe64LE hat das schon geschrieben, um's verrecken NICHT über die 4Ghz-Grenze, jedes Mhz mehr und das Sys schmiert mit Bluescreen ab.


Kleines Mißverständnis. Ich hab geschrieben, dass ich trotz höherem Takt (4,4 GHz) nicht über die 50k PPD-Grenze komme.
Mein Sys läuft schon seit Monaten faltstabil mit 4,4 GHz. Allerdings hatte ich jetzt nach dem Wechsel auf v7 mit 4,4
meinen ersten bluescreen. Mit SMP und GPU war der browser eingefroren und bevor ich ihn abschießen konnte, 
hatte ich nen BSOD. Die WU hat er aber locker weitergefaltet nach nem Neustart.


----------



## Wolvie (2. Januar 2012)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Kleines Mißverständnis. Ich hab geschrieben, dass ich trotz höherem Takt (4,4 GHz) nicht über die 50k PPD-Grenze komme.
> Mein Sys läuft schon seit Monaten faltstabil mit 4,4 GHz. Allerdings hatte ich jetzt nach dem Wechsel auf v7 mit 4,4
> meinen ersten bluescreen. Mit SMP und GPU war der browser eingefroren und bevor ich ihn abschießen konnte,
> hatte ich nen BSOD. Die WU hat er aber locker weitergefaltet nach nem Neustart.


 Hab's auch nur in meiner "Datenbank" grob nachgeschlagen weil ich zu faul war, den Post zu suchen... 
Bin jetz auchst faltstable bei 4,1Ghz


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Januar 2012)

Schmidde schrieb:


> *Das* geht natürlich auch
> 
> ..naja irgendwas muss ich mir da auch noch überlegen, meiner setzt auch schon leicht Staub an.
> Auch wenn die Staubfilter direkt vor dem Lüfter warscheinlich am einfachsten zum reinigen sind (wie du schon sagst) sagt mir da die Optik da nicht sooo zu


Gut verstecken wäre ne Möglichkeit > http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...och-ein-miniitx-faltserver-4.html#post2593438


----------



## ProfBoom (2. Januar 2012)

Mir gefällt Caseking.de » » Lian Li PC-P60 ARMORSUIT Midi-Tower - black
Frontklappe auf, Luftfilter oben herausziehen, absaugen, wieder hereinstecken und klappe schließen.
Das ist eine Sache von nichtmal einer Minute


----------



## Amigafan (3. Januar 2012)

Schmidde schrieb:


> Also ich hab nur Client-Type Advanced gestetzt
> Was bringt das max-packate-size?



Der Flag *max-paket-size* sagt etwas über die *maximale* Paketgröße der WU in Bytes aus und beeinflusst meines Wissens auch den *client-type* wie folgt:


*max-paket-size*,    *client-type*

small (bis zu 5MB),                                     normal​ 
normal (bis zu 10MB),                     advanced

big (bis zu 500MB),                                   bigadv


----------



## mihapiha (3. Januar 2012)

Ich bin an meiner OCZ RevoDrive 3 endgültig gescheitert. Ich habe jegliche Willenskraft verloren diese SSD irgendwie weiter zu betreiben. Ich hoffe sie verkauft sich auf Ebay gut. Aber dieser SSD Ausfall hat seine gute Sache. Bis ich (hoffentlich) am Mittwoch meine Ersatz-SSD bekomme, und die RevoDrive irgendwie irgendwo verkaufe, hat mein Spielerechner "nur" eine 80GB SSD auf der nur Linux ist. Da wird gefaltet wie wild. In zwei Tagen wird hoffentlich eine P6903 WU abgeschlossen, und dann gibt es eine kleine Pause damit ich Windows auf meinen Spielerechner wieder installiere....

Die Faltfarm faltet auch übrigens an einer P6903 WU.


----------



## Muschkote (3. Januar 2012)

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit bei Ubuntu Server 10.04 also ohne GUI den Bildschirminhalt zurück zu scrollen?
Hab den Server zwar erstmal mit etwas Krampf zum falten bewegt und die 1. 6903 wurde heute abgeschlossen.

Aber ich find keine Tastenkombination oder sonstige Tricks um zurückzublättern. 

Hilfe bitte


----------



## Wolvie (3. Januar 2012)

Was sehen meine müden Augen... eine 8011 mit 51.960PPD@4,1GHz (TPF 35sek.)  Über 2k Punkte in einer Stunde.

Nachtrag: TPF ging nochmals um 1 Sekunde nach unten. PPD schwanken zwischen 52,7k und 53k PPD. Echt Super! Und das bei 130 Watt.


----------



## p00nage (3. Januar 2012)

Hat jmd schon mal nen 2500T falten lassen und hat dazu werte ? Mich hat der V7 zurzeit doch überzeugt


----------



## Schmidde (3. Januar 2012)

...falls jemand ein paar 8011er WU´s sucht  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Januar 2012)

Schmidde schrieb:


> ...falls jemand ein paar 8011er WU´s sucht


Lass mir noch ein paar zum testen übrig! 
Server sollte morn Morgen mit der P6903 fertig werden. 


Nachtrag:
Am Montag muss ich auch wieder zur Arbeit und ab dann werd ich nur noch mit dem Server 24/7-falten. 
Mit dem 1090T und den beiden GTX460 werd ich nur noch falten wenn ich am Rechner bin > was meint ihr, lohnt es sich überhaupt mit dem 1090T zu falten wenn das System vielleicht noch 2-3h (schwierig einzuschätzen) täglich läuft? 
Bei den beiden GTX460 werden so oder so falten wenn ich am Rechner bin > gehen ja keine Bonuspunkte verloren.


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Januar 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> > was meint ihr, lohnt es sich überhaupt mit dem 1090T zu falten wenn das System vielleicht noch 2-3h (schwierig einzuschätzen) täglich läuft?



Ist schon grenzwertig 3h mit einem 1090T
Ich an deiner Stelle würde nur mit den beiden 460ern falten


----------



## Amigafan (3. Januar 2012)

Wolvie schrieb:


> Was sehen meine müden Augen... eine 8011 mit 51.960PPD@4,1GHz (TPF 35sek.)  Über 2k Punkte in einer Stunde.
> 
> Nachtrag: TPF ging nochmals um 1 Sekunde nach unten. PPD schwanken zwischen 52,7k und 53k PPD. Echt Super! Und das bei 130 Watt.



Da performed Linux doch wesentlich besser: Für die 8011 zwischen 56K und 63K PPD (TPF so etwa 30,5 sek ) bei 4,0GHz . . .


----------



## ProfBoom (3. Januar 2012)

Muschkote schrieb:


> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit bei Ubuntu Server 10.04 also ohne GUI den Bildschirminhalt zurück zu scrollen?
> Hab den Server zwar erstmal mit etwas Krampf zum falten bewegt und die 1. 6903 wurde heute abgeschlossen.
> 
> Aber ich find keine Tastenkombination oder sonstige Tricks um zurückzublättern.
> ...


 
Hast du schon <Umschalt>+<Bild-nach-oben> versucht?


----------



## Muschkote (3. Januar 2012)

Ja, das hab ich. Auch Umschalt+Pfeil oder Strg+Pfeil.
Ich vermute fast, dass es an der Tastatur liegt. Die entspricht vieleicht nicht ganz dem Standard.
Die ist etwas kleiner und manche Tasten sind auch nicht da wo sie normalerweise sein sollten.

Naja hauptsache der Server läuft erstmal.
Danke trotzdem.

Edit: und das nicht mal übel, hab die alte 80er HDD gegen eine 120er SSD getauscht und Ubuntu Server 10.04 LTS draufgetan. TPF für eine 6903 liegt leicht schwankend bei ca. 32 - 34 min/Frame 
       (etwa 5min/Frame weniger als vorher).
       Inwieweit das an dem Wechsel des OS (vorher Ubuntu 11.10 mit GUI) oder der Festplatte zu tun hat kann ich im Moment noch nicht beurteilen.


----------



## Wolvie (3. Januar 2012)

@Amigafan: Linux <-> Ich ... => keine Freunde...

Wenn es um RAM und um's falten geht, was würde IHR eher bevorzugen: 
Hoher Takt oder niedrige Latzen?
Klar am besten beides. 
Leider bekomm ich mein gewünschtes RAM-Kit nicht und muss nach Alternativen suchen...
Bewege mich dabei im Bereich von 1866Mhz und CL9.

Nachtrag: Das System wird zum Spielen und zum Falten benutzt ! Preis erstmal uninteressant. 

-> 4 Mio. endlich geknackt


----------



## T0M@0 (3. Januar 2012)

Wolvie schrieb:


> @Amigafan: Linux <-> Ich ... => keine Freunde...
> 
> Wenn es um RAM und um's falten geht, was würde IHR eher bevorzugen:
> Hoher Takt oder niedrige Latzen?
> ...


 
Also wenn es nur ums falten geht, dann kann man ruhig günstigen RAM nehmen...


----------



## Wolvie (3. Januar 2012)

@T0m@0: 
Wird auch zum spielen verwendet. Hab's nachgetragen - danke.


----------



## acer86 (3. Januar 2012)

Corsair XMS 3     1600Mhz cl9 schnell, Sparsam, Stabil, Günstig, und schön kühl


----------



## Knutowskie (3. Januar 2012)

hey!
Ich geb dir mal nen Tipp: Umlenkung. So kannst du die ausgabe eines Befehls in ein eigenes logfile schreiben.

So als Beispiel:

```
./programm >> logfile.log 2>> error.log
```
Wenn du die Ausgabe an das logfile anhängen willst, oder

```
./programm > logfile.log 2> error.log
```
Wenn du die Ausgaben immer in ein neues logfile schreiben willst. Achtung: Bestehende logfiles werden dann gelöscht, also immer nen anderen Dateinamen nehmen. wie logfile1.log error1.log usw

Als Quelle empfehle ich TU Chemnitz, URZ : Bourne :

Und noch was anderes: NIE wieder Caseking. Ehrlich. Meine Freundin hat mir zu Weihnachten einen Prolimatech Samuel 17 geschenkt, für meinen i7 870S.
In der Produktbeschreibung steht auch, dass der Kühler mit den großen mithalten könne. Leider kann er das nicht.
Ich hab nen 140mm Lüfter drauf, der mit 1700rpm ca 150m³/h schafft. Bei offenem Gehäuse, 1,264 Volt und 3,2GHz ist das Ding bei 77°C... den Test mit geschlossenem Case hab ich bei 85°C abgebrochen...

Hab ich heute bei Caseking angerufen und wollte fragen was da nun ist. Auch bezüglich einiger Mängel am Produkt was die Verarbeitung angeht. (Eine Schraube hat ein "zermatschtes" Gewinde und die Auflageplatte hat Kratzer und Krater.) 

Da meinte der Typ da, dass ich nicht aufs Widerrufsrecht pochen kann, weil ich den Kühler schon eingebaut habe. Wie sonst soll man aber feststellen, wieviel Abwärme der wegbefördern kann, ohne den zu montieren? Auf der Produktseite findet sich kein Hinweis bis wieviel Watt der wegbekommt. Und wenn man bedenkt, dass DER auch auf nen 1366er Sockel passt, wo die durchschnittliche TDP bei 150 Watt liegt, wird mir schlecht. Der wird ja überall als Wunderwaffe bezeichnet usw... 

Und von Caseking kein bisschen Service, Kulanz, Verständnis oder ähnliches. Ich sag nur Finger weg von dem Verein. Für mich sind die als Zulieferer leider gestorben.
Meine email wurde mit einem Standardbaustein beantwortet, es wurde weder auf meine Fragen noch auf mein Angebot eingegangen.
Der Typ am Telefon war unfreundlich und total überheblich zu mir. Service geht anders. 
Muss ich wohl mal nach Berlin fahren, wenn die sich nicht auskäsen. Meine Freundin meinte schon, dass sie da mitkommt. 
Wenn die sauer ist, hilft nur ducken und wegrennen.... *rofl*


----------



## p00nage (3. Januar 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Da performed Linux doch wesentlich besser: Für die 8011 zwischen 56K und 63K PPD (TPF so etwa 30,5 sek ) bei 4,0GHz . . .


 
Da brauch ich nächste Woche ma deine Hilfe dann versuch Ichs nochmal mit linux, brauch ich da ne extra Festplatte oder geht des auch auf eine wo schon win 7 drauf ist ?


----------



## Amigafan (3. Januar 2012)

p00nage schrieb:


> Da brauch ich nächste Woche ma deine Hilfe dann versuch Ichs nochmal mit linux, brauch ich da ne extra Festplatte oder geht des auch auf eine wo schon win 7 drauf ist ?


 
Solange die Festplatte noch über ausreichend Platz verfügt lässt sich Linux problemlos parallel zu Win7 installieren.
Meine Ubuntu-Installation (64 Bit) "verschlingt" auf einer SSD weniger als 15 GB - incl. Swap-Partition (Größe: 8GB!).

Aber - um Dir eventuell spätere Deinstallationen von Linux zu vereinfachen rate ich Dir:

BEVOR Du Linux installierst, sichere mal den MBR der Festplatte, denn bei früheren Deinstallationen parallel zu Windows gab es danach immer Probleme - enteder durch Grub (Bootmanager von Linux) oder Windows startete nicht mehr (defekter MBR für "nur" Windows) - und dass ließ sich nicht mal "so eben" reparieren . . .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Januar 2012)

@Knutowskie: Ich würd mich mal mit *xTc* bezüglich der Kühlleistung unterhalten, der hat den Prolimatech Samuel 17 ausführlich getestet > http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...iew-prolimatech-samuel-17-im-pcghx-check.html
Verarbeitungsqulität und Service sind natürlich eine ganz andere Geschichte und das darf so nicht sein.


----------



## p00nage (3. Januar 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Solange die Festplatte noch über ausreichend Platz verfügt lässt sich Linux problemlos parallel zu Win7 installieren.
> Meine Ubuntu-Installation (64 Bit) "verschlingt" auf einer SSD weniger als 15 GB - incl. Swap-Partition (Größe: 8GB!).
> 
> Aber - um Dir eventuell spätere Deinstallationen von Linux zu vereinfachen rate ich Dir:
> ...


 
Jo wenn mir dann nächste Woche einer sagt wie man das macht, kann ich das auch machen  Bin nur wegen Semesterferien nicht in der nähe des Pc´s. Aber selbst wenn man dann mal Linux löschen sollte macht es eig nix da sonst aufm pc außer Client etc net viel drauf ist


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Januar 2012)

acer86 schrieb:


> Corsair XMS 3 1600Mhz cl9 schnell, Sparsam, Stabil, Günstig, und schön kühl



Oder Patriot Memory DDR3 1600MHz 12GB (3x4GB), 9-9-9-24, 1.65V , Sector 7 
Die kommen auf das SR2


----------



## Malkolm (4. Januar 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> BEVOR Du Linux installierst, sichere mal den MBR der Festplatte, denn bei früheren Deinstallationen parallel zu Windows gab es danach immer Probleme - enteder durch Grub (Bootmanager von Linux) oder Windows startete nicht mehr (defekter MBR für "nur" Windows) - und dass ließ sich nicht mal "so eben" reparieren . . .



WinCD einlegen -> Reparaturkonsole -> fixmbr, damit ist wenigstens win wieder komplett bootfähig.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Januar 2012)

Die P6903 wurde heute morgen fertig gefaltet, leider hat sich der Server bis jetzt nur zwei P7808 geholt.


----------



## Thosch (4. Januar 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Oder Patriot Memory DDR3 1600MHz 12GB (3x4GB), 9-9-9-24, 1.65V , Sector 7
> Die kommen auf das SR2



Ich bevorzuge für nen Serverboard RAM was ab 1,25V läuft, ist noch´n Tick sparsamer -> G.Skill Sniper DIMM Kit  8GB PC3U-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3U-1600) (F3-12800CL9D-8GBSR2 .


----------



## Z28LET (4. Januar 2012)

1,25V muss man zwar nicht nehmen, aber 1,65 finde ich heutzutage schon als zu viel. 

Wird Zeit für DDR4


----------



## acer86 (4. Januar 2012)

da stellt sich mir die Frage, unterstützt das server MB überhaupt so eine niedrige Spannung bei den Speicher?


----------



## Thosch (4. Januar 2012)

Also wenn man so einige der Artikelbeschreibungen gelesen hat so ist das nichtzwingend das der nur mit 1,25V läuft, da steht dann zumeinst 1,25-1,5V. Da sollte schon passen. Ich habs mir für mein Teil ausgesucht um energieeffizient zu bleiben. Wenns mit 1,25 läuft dann isses gut, wenn nicht läufts auch. Versuch macht kluuuuch !


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Januar 2012)

Nur so nebenbei...
Ich dachte ich arbeite mal antizyklisch und installiere V7 auf dem (alten) Board mit dem Q6600
mit flag's *advanced* und *max.size big* bei *-smp3* gestartet und 

Hat sich gleich mal eine 8011 gezogen und durchgekaut - danach noch eine 8011 und dann noch eine 8011 
"Outcome" *@stock !!* rund 3 mal so viele PPD wie vorher mit V6  (also rund 6800PPD)

==> so lasse ich es mir gefallen <==


----------



## acer86 (4. Januar 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Nur so nebenbei...
> Ich dachte ich arbeite mal antizyklisch und installiere V7 auf dem (alten) Board mit dem Q6600
> mit flag's *advanced* und *max.size big* bei *-smp3* gestartet und
> 
> ...



Na da konnten wir unseren Häuptling doch noch von den V7 überzeugen 

die 8011er sind momentan die schnellsten die es beim V7 gibt, da haste gleich die richtigen bekommen


----------



## bingo88 (4. Januar 2012)

Hmm, dann sollte ich den auch mal probieren...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Januar 2012)

Was mach ich denn bloss falsch? 
Ich kann machen was ich will, aber der V7 holt sich einfach immer P7808 oder P7905, aber niemals eine der schnellen WU's. 

Hab nur *advanced* und *max.size big* drinn.
Ich frag mich langsam ob man bei diesen schnellen WU's eine bestimmte Anzahl von Kernen/Threads nicht überschreiten darf um sie zu bekommen > könnte es höchsten mal noch mit der Threadsbeschränkung versuchen.


----------



## acer86 (4. Januar 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Was mach ich denn bloss falsch?
> Ich kann machen was ich will, aber der V7 holt sich einfach immer P7808 oder P7905, aber niemals eine der schnellen WU's.
> 
> Hab nur *advanced* und *max.size big* drinn.
> Ich frag mich langsam ob man bei diesen schnellen WU's eine bestimmte Anzahl von Kernen/Threads nicht überschreiten darf um sie zu bekommen > könnte es höchsten mal noch mit der Threadsbeschränkung versuchen.


 
stell mal max-packet-size auf small seit ich das seit 4 tagen drin hab kommen nur noch die schnellen Wu´s


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Januar 2012)

acer86 schrieb:


> stell mal max-packet-size auf small seit ich das seit 4 tagen drin hab kommen nur noch die schnellen Wu´s


Ich den V7 auf small umgestellt > langsam aber sich bin echt genervt.


----------



## acer86 (4. Januar 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ich den V7 auf small umgestellt > langsam aber sich bin echt genervt.



zumindest sind die schnellen Wu´s schon bis in die schweiz rüber geschwappt (siehe Bumble) ist also nur noch nee frage der zeit bis du auch welche abbekommst 


nach den umstellen den client Neustarten wen du es nicht schon gemacht hast


----------



## Schmidde (4. Januar 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Nur so nebenbei...
> Ich dachte ich arbeite mal antizyklisch und installiere V7 auf dem (alten) Board mit dem Q6600
> mit flag's *advanced* und *max.size big* bei *-smp3* gestartet und
> 
> ...




Dafür bekomme ich Heute keine mehr 


Btw, weis jemand wie man den Ref. Takt vom MB genauer "eingestellt" bekommt? Hab im Bios 200MHz eingstellt und unter Windows schwankt er immer um 1-2MHz  Is war nur ne kleinigkeit, aber vielleicht weis da jemand eine versteckte Einstellung im Bios


----------



## bingo88 (4. Januar 2012)

Ist mir leider nichts bekannt (hab auch leicht erhöhten Takt). Packen manche Boardhersteller nicht noch einen kleinen Offset drauf? Habe da mal sowas gehört...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Januar 2012)

acer86 schrieb:


> zumindest sind die schnellen Wu´s schon bis in die schweiz rüber geschwappt (siehe Bumble) ist also nur noch nee frage der zeit bis du auch welche abbekommst
> 
> 
> nach den umstellen den client Neustarten wen du es nicht schon gemacht hast


In knapp 3h wissen wirs ob es geklappt hat, dann wird die aktuelle WU fertig.

Ich weiss, man macht sowas nicht , aber langsam hab ich echt Lust die WU's fortlaufen zu löschen bis man mal ne Schnelle zu testen bekommt. 

Ps. Frag mich bloss nicht wie man den Client unter Linux neustartet > hab bis jetzt immer kurzerhand Linux neugestartet.


----------



## darkEmperor (4. Januar 2012)

Heute ist 8011 tag in der Schweiz. Hab auch schon 2 8011 wus bekommen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Januar 2012)

darkEmperor schrieb:


> Heute ist 8011 tag in der Schweiz. Hab auch schon 2 8011 wus bekommen


Hier in der Ost-Schweiz sind noch keine zu sehen.


----------



## darkEmperor (4. Januar 2012)

Hihi wohne auch da. vielleicht schnap ich dir alle weg


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Januar 2012)

darkEmperor schrieb:


> Hihi wohne auch da. vielleicht schnap ich dir alle weg


Oder Standfort gibt mir keine, weil sie auf dem Server so gut laufen würden das ich keine BigWU's mehr falten würde.


----------



## davidof2001 (4. Januar 2012)

Ich habe seit zwei Tagen auf allen Maschinen nur noch 761x WUs. Da sid die PPD mal ruckzuck wieder im Keller. 
Kein einziger Client bekommt zur zeit die schnellen.


----------



## Uwe64LE (4. Januar 2012)

Ich glaube, mit max.size hat das nix zu tun.
Erstens habe ich jetzt sowohl "big" als auch "small" schon als Empfehlung gelesen und 
zweitens habe ich auch ohne diese Einstellung schon ein paar Tage nur noch 8er WU.
Meistens 8011 und manchmal 8001.

Wobei die 7*0*xx ja auch noch passabel sind.

Vielleicht wollen die uns <=8Kerner ja damit trösten und die >8 Kerner sind auch 
ohne diese WU schnell genug. 

btw.
Hab gerade meine Kiste angeworfen und was zieht er sich? 8011.


----------



## Wolvie (4. Januar 2012)

Von den 8011ern hab ich heut nur 1 gesehen... ansonst werden überall nur 8001/8004er gefaltet
... wer hortet die 8011er eg ?


----------



## Amigafan (4. Januar 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ich den V7 auf small umgestellt > langsam aber sich bin echt genervt.



Wie heist das alte Sprichwort: Geduld bringt Rosen, Ungeduld zerrissene Hosen . . . 



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> In knapp 3h wissen wirs ob es geklappt hat, dann wird die aktuelle WU fertig.
> 
> Ich weiss, man macht sowas nicht , aber langsam hab ich echt Lust die WU's fortlaufen zu löschen bis man mal ne Schnelle zu testen bekommt.
> 
> Ps. Frag mich bloss nicht wie man den Client unter Linux neustartet > hab bis jetzt immer kurzerhand Linux neugestartet.




Unter Ubuntu 11.10 kenne ich leider auch keine andere Möglichkeit , da der V7er als autostartend eingerichtet ist, *aber*:

Wenn Du glaubst, Du könntest nach einem Neustart mal eben Daten aus dem Work-Ordner löschen  , muß ich Dich enttäuschen  :
Du hast selbst als root keine Berechtigung dazu . . . 


Edit:


Wolvie schrieb:


> Von den 8011ern hab ich heut nur 1 gesehen... ansonst werden überall nur 8001/8004er gefaltet
> ... wer hortet die 8011er eg ?


 
Im "Notfall" - wenn sich keiner für schuldig erklärt - bin ich das


----------



## Timmy99 (4. Januar 2012)

momentant rauschen bie mir 7009er durch. keine 8011 heute...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Januar 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Wie heist das alte Sprichwort: Geduld bringt Rosen, Ungeduld zerrissene Hosen . . .


 
Ganz kleines Wunder: Mal was anderes als 7905/7808 > P7809 (56kPPD) 


Amigafan schrieb:


> Wenn Du glaubst, Du könntest nach einem Neustart mal eben Daten aus dem Work-Ordner löschen  , muß ich Dich enttäuschen  :
> Du hast selbst als root keine Berechtigung dazu . . .


 
Die wissen schon warum sie das unter Linux gesperrt haben. 


Amigafan schrieb:


> Im "Notfall" - wenn sich keiner für schuldig erklärt - bin ich das


Hast dich also von der dunklen Macht verführen lassen!


----------



## Amigafan (4. Januar 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Die wissen schon warum sie das unter Linux gesperrt haben.



Der "Grund" sind wohl "Falter" wie Du . . . 



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Hast dich also von der dunklen Macht verführen lassen!


 Jetzt isses raus:    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Luke . . . . erforsche Deine Gefühle . . . . .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Januar 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Der "Grund" sind wohl "Falter" wie Du . . .


Wegen mir wohl kaum, hab bis auf ~12 alle brav durchgefaltet :
2 defekte/koruppte WU's
~4 bei denen ich die Deadline aufgrund Verzögerungen eh nicht einhalten konnte
~3 P6811 weil da meine GTX460 ano dazumals noch unter LuKü zu warm geworden wären bzw. sind
Gelöscht weil ich die nicht falten wollte, hab ich nur an 2 evt 3. 

Mein Gewissen ist bis auf die 2-3 Stück rein.


----------



## Amigafan (5. Januar 2012)

Wie rasch sich die Punkte ändern . . .
Vor einem Monat war man mit 25K 24h-average-Punkten noch in den Top 20 - jetzt langen nicht mal mehr 40K . . .


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und die Top 10 erreicht man im Augenblick nicht mehr unter 65K . . .

Ihr seid doch alle wahnsinnig . . .  

(erschütternd bemerk) Ups - ich gehöre ja auch dazu


----------



## p00nage (5. Januar 2012)

Die zahlen passen aber mmn zz nicht ganz weil es vor einigen Tagen mal nen hohen wert für alle gab  wenn man schaut ich bin wöchtelich unter den top 15 aber im 24h schnitt nur auf platz 21 denk da kommt bald wieder etwas Bewegung rein


----------



## Muschkote (5. Januar 2012)

Sollte heute irgendwann bereinigt sein.

@picar81_4711

Du nimmst es wohl ganz genau?  Ist ja unglaublich. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mihapiha (5. Januar 2012)

Juhuuu! Ich bin wieder über 200k PPD Durchschnittlich gekommen! Die zwei P6903 WUs wurden am gleichen Tag abgeschlossen und das waren fast 600k Punkte für mich! Außerdem hat das Team auch wieder über 3 Millionen Punkte an diesem Tag erfaltet. Wenn das so weiter geht, wird sich das Team demnächst in den Top 15 wiederfinden! 

Toll! Ich frage mich ob das PCGH-Team schon mal so hoch war. Ich bin ja mehr oder minder der Team-Neuling.


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Januar 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Wie rasch sich die Punkte ändern . . .
> Vor einem Monat war man mit 25K 24h-average-Punkten noch in den Top 20 - jetzt langen nicht mal mehr 40K . . .
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ja, so ist das; und es macht enorm Freude zu sehen wie es sich entwickelt
Bloss die Unterstützung vom "Mutterhaus" ist immer noch suboptimal *Zaunpfahl wieder wegsteck* 



Amigafan schrieb:


> Ihr seid doch alle wahnsinnig . . .
> 
> (erschütternd bemerk) Ups - ich gehöre ja auch dazu


 
Ja, das seid ihr - und ja, ich "upse" auch 



mihapiha schrieb:


> Wenn das so weiter geht, wird sich das Team demnächst in den Top 15 wiederfinden!



Ja, wir sollten, wenn wir den "Druck" aufrecht erhalten, mittelfristig Rang 15 erreichen/halten können - danach wird es dann aber "steil"



mihapiha schrieb:


> Toll! Ich frage mich ob das PCGH-Team schon mal so hoch war. Ich bin ja mehr oder minder der Team-Neuling.



Absolut nein, wir haben uns - mit viel "Körpereinsatz" - vorgekämpft
Als ich hier eingestiegen bin waren wir noch nicht mal unter den ersten Hundert


----------



## Wolvie (5. Januar 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Absolut nein, wir haben uns - mit viel "Körpereinsatz" - vorgekämpft
> Als ich hier eingestiegen bin waren wir noch nicht mal unter den ersten Hundert


Und wenn du gehen würdest würden wir da auch wieder landen  ...682k PPD ... ich komm etwas über 900k im !Monat!
Es sei den der 8011 bleiben mir heute treu


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Januar 2012)

Nach zwei P7809 kommt jetzt wieder ne P7808.


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Januar 2012)

Wolvie schrieb:


> Und wenn du gehen würdest würden wir da auch wieder landen  ...


 
Nein, nein, ganz so schlimm nun wirklich nicht - es gibt inzwischen genug "Vergiftete" hier 



Wolvie schrieb:


> Es sei den der 8011 bleiben mir heute treu


 
.. May the 8011 be with you, Luke äääh Wolvie ..


----------



## Amigafan (5. Januar 2012)

Wolvie schrieb:


> Es sei den der 8011 bleiben mir heute treu



Treulose "Gefährtinnen" - bei mir hat sich heute noch Keine blicken lassen 

Dafür sind mir im Augenblick die 7610/7611er treu - schon die Dritte heute  

Ich glaub, ich muss mal gleich . . .


----------



## JeansOn (5. Januar 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ja, so ist das; und es macht enorm Freude zu sehen wie es sich entwickelt
> Bloss die Unterstützung vom "Mutterhaus" ist immer noch suboptimal *Zaunpfahl wieder wegsteck*
> 
> ...


 
Ja, bumblebee so ist das. Aber vielleicht wird andersherum ein Schuh draus. Ich meine, die Zeitschriften haben alle selber zu kämpfen. Wieso bietet denen keiner eine Idee zum Berichten an, die nicht abgelehnt werden kann?
Wie wäre es mit einem GraKa-Test auf f@h-Basis? Und sei es nur, daß man zeigt, was man mit GraKas so machen kann, auch wenn die nicht ne HD7xxx/Geforce5xx haben.
Der Nachahmungseffekt wäre bestimmt nicht zu verachten. Das heißt dann aber auch, daß hier support fällig wird. Aber dann ist wenigstens die richtige Teamnummer drin.


----------



## Thosch (5. Januar 2012)

Komisch, die 8011er machen nen Bogen um mich, kommen nur die 8001er beim SMP-Cl. an. Ebenso die GPU-BIGWUs. Da sinken die PPDs um 1-2k    ... und die Watts, so um 40-50W.  

SMP - 8001  TFP: 1:56  PPD: 5690    Flags: forceasm + adv.
GPU - 680x  TFP: 1:28  PPD: ca.13k   Flags: adv.


----------



## Wolvie (5. Januar 2012)

Jede zweiteWU ist heute eine 8011... aber die laufen irgentwie nicht so schnell wie die Tage zuvor... gleicher Takt aber um 6-7 Sek höhere TPF.


----------



## mihapiha (5. Januar 2012)

Ich bin am Überlegen meine Faltfarm zu verkaufen. Signatur #2. Meint ihr es könnte sich ausgehen, dass ich 2.000 € für diesen PC noch bekomme. 

Unter läuten die Falten dürfte diese Faltfarm ja nicht einmal so unbeliebt sein. 135k PPD sind drin...

Irgendwelche Empfehlungen sind willkommen!


----------



## nfsgame (5. Januar 2012)

Stromrechnung bekommen ?

Ich hab übrigens auch zwei Systeme im Angebot die ich günstig abgeben würde (einmal nen C2D-Sys und nen AMD-Sys [ne schöne Basis für nen Dual-Graka-Falter ]). Erstmal nur an Falter, daher PN .


----------



## picar81_4711 (5. Januar 2012)

mihapiha schrieb:


> Ich bin am Überlegen meine Faltfarm zu verkaufen. Signatur #2. Meint ihr es könnte sich ausgehen, dass ich 2.000 € für diesen PC noch bekomme.
> 
> Unter läuten die Falten dürfte diese Faltfarm ja nicht einmal so unbeliebt sein. 135k PPD sind drin...
> 
> Irgendwelche Empfehlungen sind willkommen!



Mehr als 1500 euros wirst nicht bekommen.....


----------



## mihapiha (5. Januar 2012)

1500? Ich dachte der wäre etwas mehr wert. Immerhin sind die CPUs 1000 € wert. 
Aber ich denke 1800 € wären auch OK wenn ich einen Käufer finden würde

ich frage mich aber, ob der Verkauf überhaupt interessant wäre. Ich bin mir irgendwie unsicher...


----------



## nooby-on-mp3 (5. Januar 2012)

Dann verrate uns doch mal wieso du das System verkaufen möchtest! Interresse verloren oder was ist passiert?!


----------



## Z28LET (5. Januar 2012)

Versuchs einfach.
Stell in verschiedenen Foren und sonstigen Bereichen ein Verkaufsangebot rein und schau ob sich jemand zu deinem Preis meldet.
Wenns klappt gut, wenn nicht muss ja nicht.


----------



## freibier47906 (5. Januar 2012)

Sind da einige große WU`s fertig geworden? Wir haben ein 24h Durchschnitt von 4kk.

Nachdem mein Rechenknecht mehrere Wochen nur 110xx vorgesetzt bekam,sind nun wohl die 75xx dran. Seid Jahresanfang nix anderes mehr. Aber egal,ich falte weiter vor mich hin.


----------



## mihapiha (5. Januar 2012)

nooby-on-mp3 schrieb:


> Dann verrate uns doch mal wieso du das System verkaufen möchtest! Interresse verloren oder was ist passiert?!



Ich habe gehofft, dass für mich ein Teamwechsel vorteilhaft wäre, um meine Motivation am Falten bei zu behalten. Nach nur drei Wochen bin ich aber wieder dort wo ich begonnen hatte. Die Plätze innerhalb auch dieses Teams sind mir komplett egal. Und die 5 Millionen Punkte die ich hier habe, begeistern mich auch kein Stück mehr. 

Ich dachte es wäre halt einfach interessanter ein bisschen mehr Geld am Konto zu haben. Außerdem habe ich statt F@H keine Ahnung was ich mit dem Ding anfangen sollte. Es ist ja nicht so, dass es ein interessanter Spielerechner sein könnte... 

@Z28LET: Ich denke du hast recht. Und das werde ich auch machen. Aber ich bezweifle mal, dass sich hier von euch wer meldet. Da die meisten hier vorbei schauen, werden sie mich schon kontaktieren. Da muss ich es wo anderes versuchen. Aber danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## Malkolm (5. Januar 2012)

mihapiha schrieb:


> Das mag sein, aber ich kenne mich selbst zu gut. Wenn ich mich entschließe jeden Monat für dieses Team 180-190k zu falten, halte ich mich auch daran. Wenn aus irgend einem Grund ich mich einen Monat nicht daran halte, vernachlässige ich mein Versprechen immer mehr. Die Tatsache das ich für mein Hauptteam keine Punkte bekomme ist mir ganz egal. Aber hier will ich unbedingt auf meine 180-190k, damit ich weiter weiterhin jeden Monat vorbei schaue. Es mag vielleicht komisch klingen, aber ich kenne mich nur zu gut. Besser jeden Monat 180k als einen Monat eine halbe Million und dann für einige Monate nichts, vielleicht nie wieder was.



Du kennst dich wirklich gut

Schade, dass du nun doch die Motivation verloren hast


----------



## Thosch (5. Januar 2012)

@mihapiha: Könntest du mir mal verraten in was für ein Gehäuse du das Sys gesteckt hast ? Sicher, das Geld ist das Teil wert, nur wer ist bereit das zu zahlen. Hab mir ja auch so ein Sys zusammengestellt und warte nun auf Lieferung. Ich kenne den Wert solch eines Teiles ... Man kann mit so einem Sys trotzdem noch Spass haben, mit Win7 Prof. sollte es mit dem Spielen *und gleichzeitigem* Falten klappen.


----------



## mihapiha (5. Januar 2012)

Das ist sicher. Mal schauen ob sich irgendjemand meldet. Vielleicht will sich jemand einen Faltserver bauen, und die 700€ weniger machen es dann interessant. 

Spielen + Falten... naja. Wenn einen das Falten nicht interessiert... Du musst bedenken ich haben eine Core i7 980X @ 4.5 GHz zum Spielen. Es ist doch etwas dämlich einen Server zum Spielen zu benutzen. Außerdem kann ich mit dem Geld mehr anfangen als einen zweiten Spielerechner hier zu haben.


----------



## T0M@0 (5. Januar 2012)

mihapiha schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe gehofft, dass für mich ein Teamwechsel vorteilhaft wäre, um meine Motivation am Falten bei zu behalten. Nach nur drei Wochen bin ich aber wieder dort wo ich begonnen hatte. Die Plätze innerhalb auch dieses Teams sind mir komplett egal. Und die 5 Millionen Punkte die ich hier habe, begeistern mich auch kein Stück mehr.
> 
> Ich dachte es wäre halt einfach interessanter ein bisschen mehr Geld am Konto zu haben. Außerdem habe ich statt F@H keine Ahnung was ich mit dem Ding anfangen sollte. Es ist ja nicht so, dass es ein interessanter Spielerechner sein könnte...
> 
> @Z28LET: Ich denke du hast recht. Und das werde ich auch machen. Aber ich bezweifle mal, dass sich hier von euch wer meldet. Da die meisten hier vorbei schauen, werden sie mich schon kontaktieren. Da muss ich es wo anderes versuchen. Aber danke für den Hinweis.



Hast du mal einen Link zum besagtem Sys? Seh deine Sig nicht, da ich mit Handy unterwegs bin...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Januar 2012)

mihapiha schrieb:


> 1500? Ich dachte der wäre etwas mehr wert. Immerhin sind die CPUs 1000 € wert.
> Aber ich denke 1800 € wären auch OK wenn ich einen Käufer finden würde
> 
> ich frage mich aber, ob der Verkauf überhaupt interessant wäre. Ich bin mir irgendwie unsicher...


Ich fürchte damit musst du dich abfinden für PC/Server-Teile nur einen Bruchteil des Preises bekommst, hab da diese Erfahrung ja auch mit meinen beiden ehemaligen Xeon E5540 gemacht > das beste Angebot war ~40% des Neupreises und die beiden war bzw. sind neu. 
Ich hab sie jetzt jemand gegeben, der ihnen ein gutes Zuhause gibt und für unser Team falten lässt > ihr wisst wenn ich meine. 

Nachtrag: Wieder ne P7809.


----------



## mihapiha (5. Januar 2012)

Im Paket enthalten ist folgende Hardware:


Mainboard: ASUS KGPE-D16 DualSocket G34 AMD5690
Speicher: 8x Kingston 2GB DDR3 1333MHz CL9 with Thermal Sensor
Netzteil: BeQuiet Dark Power Pro PQT P9 850W
CPUs: 2x AMD Opteron 6272 (16 Kerne @ 2.1 GHz; Turbo: 2.4 GHz)
Betriebssystem: Microsoft Windows 7 64Bit Ultimate SP1; Linux ubuntu 11.10
CPU Kühlung: 2x Noctua NH-U12D0 A3
Optisches Laufwerk: LG Electronics BH10LS30, SATA, schwarz - Blu-ray Brenner
Gehäuse: Antec P193 V3 schwarz
Grafikkarte: MSI R5450-MD1GH/D2, Radeon HD 5450
Festplatten: 2x Western Digital Caviar Green 500GB, SATA
Die Festplatten sind natürlich etwas älter, daher habe ich für sie keine  Rechnung. Die Rechnungen für Gehäuse und Grafikkarte suche ich noch,  sollten sich aber finden lassen. Der PC ging in Betrieb ende März 2011  und ich habe im Dezember die CPUs gewechselt. Natürlich samt neuen  BIOS-flash. Was ich außerdem noch sicher feststellen muss, ist die  Grafikkarte. Zwar bin ich mir sicher, dass es sich um eine ATI HD5450  handelt aber ich bin mir nicht sicher um genau welche. Ich werde noch  nach den Rechnungen suchen, und schlimmstenfalls, die Grafikkarte  ausbauen um sicher zu sein.


----------



## kubi-1988 (5. Januar 2012)

Hatte jemand von den AMD-GPU-Faltern schonmal das "Problem", dass er trotz 7er Client und client-type=advanced eine von den alten WUs mit dem FahCore11 abbekommen hat? Ich hatte es vor kurzem schon einmal, da hab ich den Client erst einmal eine Weile pausiert, nachdem es nichts geholfen hat die WUs und den Core zu löschen.

Wie es scheint ist ja Projekt 11294 beendet, da es schon länger aus der Project Summary verschwunden ist.


----------



## Schmidde (5. Januar 2012)

*@ mihapiha*

Was zieht denn dein Server so aus der Steckdose? Hast du da einen ungefähren Wert?


----------



## mihapiha (5. Januar 2012)

Der zieht 365W unter Vollast (F@H klarerweise...)


----------



## Schmidde (5. Januar 2012)

Hm...werd mir das mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen 
Mehr als 1500€ würde ich aber auch nicht geben...wäre ja dann der Neupreis von den beiden CPUs und des Mainboards.


----------



## Amigafan (6. Januar 2012)

kubi-1988 schrieb:


> Hatte jemand von den AMD-GPU-Faltern schonmal das "Problem", dass er trotz 7er Client und client-type=advanced eine von den alten WUs mit dem FahCore11 abbekommen hat? Ich hatte es vor kurzem schon einmal, da hab ich den Client erst einmal eine Weile pausiert, nachdem es nichts geholfen hat die WUs und den Core zu löschen.
> 
> Wie es scheint ist ja Projekt 11294 beendet, da es schon länger aus der Project Summary verschwunden ist.



Das gleiche "Problem" hatte ich - nach dem Verschwinden der 11294er-WU - auch. Aber seit der Zeit sind insgesamt nur 5 WU´s mit a11er Core berechnet worden - sonst immer schön Core a16 und WU 11293 . . .
Ich lass meine HD5870 einfach ungestört falten (zumindest im Augenblick) . . .




mihapiha schrieb:


> Der zieht 365W unter Vollast (F@H klarerweise...)



Was hattest Du mit dem Server noch vor - bei einem Verbrauch von 365W ein 850W-Netzteil?
Das ist in meinen Augen aber sehr ineffizient, weil ein höherer Stromverbrauch alleine durch die geringere Auslastung des NT´s resultiert . . .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Januar 2012)

Wen wir gerade beim Thema NT sind: kann man einen Server auch mit einem normalen ATX-NT betreiben? 

Hintergrund:
Ich werd wohl oder übel noch was gegen die lauten NT's im Server unternehmen müssen > kaum steigt im Zimmer die Temp auf 23° heulen die beiden Deltas in den NT's mir die Ohren voll. 
Problem ist das die PWM-Steuerung der NT's nur drei Drehzahlen (Minimum/50%/Maximum) kennt und sie schafft es nicht die Drehzahl ein paar Minuten zu halten > bei knapper Temperaturüberschreitung steigt und fällt die Drehzahl im 1-2 Sekundentakt andauernd und das ist extrem nevig.


----------



## Wolvie (6. Januar 2012)

mihapiha, mit Verlaub, aber...
Was ich an der ganzen Sache nicht verstehe: Warum baut man sich dann für mehrere K € ein Dual-Socket-Server (Wenn man schon einen sehr guten Spiele-PC hat), wenn man schnell die Lust/Motivation verliert und/bzw. keinen anderen Verwendungszweck dafür hat. 

Finds aus alle Fälle sehr Schade... immerhin hast DU uns das ein oder andere Mal auch zu neuen Tagesrekorden verholfen -- 300.000 Punkte mit 1 WU sind immerhin ein festes Wort.

_______
So... die 8011er haben mich verlassen.  Nun ist ne 7028er dran... 3min 45sek TPF und bringt *@4,1Ghz* sage und schreibe: *12.900 PPD*


----------



## Amigafan (6. Januar 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wen wir gerade beim Thema NT sind: kann man einen Server auch mit einem normalen ATX-NT betreiben?
> 
> Hintergrund:
> Ich werd wohl oder übel noch was gegen die lauten NT's im Server unternehmen müssen > kaum steigt im Zimmer die Temp auf 23° heulen die beiden Deltas in den NT's mir die Ohren voll.
> Problem ist das die PWM-Steuerung der NT's nur drei Drehzahlen (Minimum/50%/Maximum) kennt und sie schafft es nicht die Drehzahl ein paar Minuten zu halten > bei knapper Temperaturüberschreitung steigt und fällt die Drehzahl im 1-2 Sekundentakt andauernd und das ist extrem nevig.



Natürlich ist das grundsätzlich möglich.

Einzige "Vorraussetzung", die Du schaffen musst, ist das Vorhandensein von 2x8-Pin EPS12V-Stecker - wovon Du normalerweise auch für die "normalen" MB´s schon einen brauchst. 
Das läst sich folgendermaßen realisieren:

1. Du kaufst ein NT mit bereits vorhandenem Doopel-EPS12V-Stecker *oder*
 2. Du benutzt einen entsprechenden Adapter (z. B. bei "Oma-zon")

Die letzte Variante hat außerdem den Vorteil, dass Du ein der erforderlichen Leistung entsprechendes NT nutzen kannst - Auslastungsgrad  ~ 80% . . .
So "verschleudert" man nicht schon beim Kauf desselben unnötig Geld, das NT arbeitet im effizientesten Bereich (zw. 50-85% Auslastung) und man erspart sich ein teures Silber-Platin-NT ohne "Effizienzverlust"! 

Edit:

Luke . . . Luuuke . . . . erforsche endlich Deine Gefühle . . . . sonst muss ich wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mihapiha (6. Januar 2012)

Schmidde schrieb:


> Hm...werd mir das mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen
> Mehr als 1500€ würde ich aber auch nicht geben...wäre ja dann der Neupreis von den beiden CPUs und des Mainboards.


 
 Wenn du es dir überlegt hast, schreib mir eine PM.http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/13993-amigafan.html



Amigafan schrieb:


> Was hattest Du mit dem Server noch vor - bei einem Verbrauch von 365W ein 850W-Netzteil?
> Das ist in meinen Augen aber sehr ineffizient, weil ein höherer Stromverbrauch alleine durch die geringere Auslastung des NT´s resultiert . . .


 
Ich hatte gehofft früher oder später meinen Spielerechner zu verkaufen und zumindest eine gute Grafikkarte einzubauen. Vielleicht sogar Crossfire, das ja vom MB unterstützt wird.


----------



## Uwe64LE (6. Januar 2012)

@mihapia
Nimm´s mir nicht übel, aber das war mir von Anfang an klar ...
In meinen Augen hast du den Sinn von FAH nicht verstanden.
Dir geht es ausschließlich um die Punkte und den schnellen Aufstieg.
Aber egal, deine Sache.

Zu deinem Verkaufsangebot:
Ich bin zwar schon eine Weile am Überlegen, mir einen Server zu bauen,
aber dein System ist in meinen Augen unausgewogen und käme für mich
nicht in Frage.
Das überdimensionierte NT wurde ja schon angesprochen.
Die beiden 500er HDD und vor allem der blueray Brenner sind für einen
Falter IMO sinnlos und treiben nur den Preis in die Höhe.

Kurzum: ich glaube nicht, dass du mehr als 1.500€ bekommen wirst.
Wahrscheinlich wären deine Chancen größer, wenn du die beiden
CPU und das Board als bundle verkaufst.


----------



## mihapiha (6. Januar 2012)

Ich denke ihr Jungs habt mich missverstanden. 

1. Die Punkte und Platzierungen sind mir komplett egal, nur habe ich einen Grund gesucht weiter zu falten. 
Ich bin nicht mehr so begeistert von der Idee wie zuvor. Ich meine ich habe ja einiges beigetragen und die
Rechnungen sind nicht so billig wie einer das vielleicht annimmt... Stromrechnung allein ist schon viel, ganz
zu schweigen von den Hardware-Teilen die mir über die Jahre deswegen eingegangen sind. 
Es wird mir einfach auf die Dauer doch zu teuer. Und wenn ich trotz riesen Widerstand meiner Familie auch
falte, wird es langsam wirklich blöd. 

2. Der Rechner den ich als Faltfarm habe wird nicht unbedingt komplett verkauft. Ich habe nur beschrieben
was in dem Gerät drin ist. Den Blu-ray Brenner kann ich durchaus gebrauchen, und das Netzteil auch. Es 
hängt absolut von potentiellen Kunden und Interessenten ab was sie haben wollen. Und wo man sich am 
Ende trifft. Das Gehäuse behalten möchte ich aber ehrlich gesagt nicht. Angebote ab 1500 € sind eine 
Überlegung wert. Also wird sich noch zeigen was mit dem PC passiert.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Januar 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Natürlich ist das grundsätzlich möglich.
> 
> Einzige "Vorraussetzung", die Du schaffen musst, ist das Vorhandensein von 2x8-Pin EPS12V-Stecker - wovon Du normalerweise auch für die "normalen" MB´s schon einen brauchst.
> Das läst sich folgendermaßen realisieren:
> ...


Variante 2 fällt flach weil ich kein altes NT mehr rumliegen habe > wurde vor einem Jahr in meinen ehemaligen Faltserver eingebaut.
Variante 1, auch wen es ein paar Franken mehr kostet, wird es ein Seasonic geben.


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Januar 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Variante 2 fällt flach weil ich kein altes NT mehr rumliegen habe > wurde vor einem Jahr in meinen ehemaligen Faltserver eingebaut.
> Variante 1, auch wen es ein paar Franken mehr kostet, wird es ein Seasonic geben.



Nur noch zur Info
Für mein SR2 ist ein Corsair Netzteil AX750 Gold unterwegs


----------



## Malkolm (6. Januar 2012)

Gute Wahl Bumble! In meinem Rechner werkelt auch ein AX 750, das btw. in Lastzuständen zwischen 50% und 80% sogar Platin-Werte hat 
Weiterer Vorteil der AX-Reihe (also auch 850 und 1200): Es ist Single-Rail!

Die Corsair AX sind btw nur ein Rebranding der Seasonic Netzteile, mit teilweise anderem Kabelbaum (Kabelmanagement etc.)


----------



## PCGHGS (6. Januar 2012)

Malkolm schrieb:


> Weiterer Vorteil der AX-Reihe (also auch 850 und *1200*): Es ist* Single-Rail*!




PCGH in Gefahr


----------



## Thosch (6. Januar 2012)

Moin. Also mein Sys bekommt auch ein Seasonic, ein 650er Gold glaube ich. Bei 50% Last ca.92% Effi., sollte gehen. Die NT-Frage ist mMn nicht die nach den max Watts sondern d.Effizienz. Und das angeb. Opteron-sys ist als reiner Falter wirklich "Überladen". Zu viele Teile die unnütz Strom ziehen. Höchstens "zerlegt" bringt vllt. was aber nimmer annähernd d.Neupreis.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Januar 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Nur noch zur Info
> Für mein SR2 ist ein Corsair Netzteil AX750 Gold unterwegs


Danke für die Info , aber leider hat Corsair für mich kein wirklich interessantes NT im Angebot > das kleinste 80+ Gold ist das 650W und selbst das wäre schon ziemlich überdimensioniert > Auslastung 40-45%. 


Unter 80+ Gold werd ich nicht gehen.


----------



## Abductee (6. Januar 2012)

was wär so schlimm daran über die zwei pcie-stränge vom netzteil das mainboards zu versorgen?
da gäbs auch welche unter 500W gold die zwei pcie- stromstecker haben.


----------



## T0M@0 (6. Januar 2012)

mihapiha schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke ihr Jungs habt mich missverstanden.
> 
> 2. Der Rechner den ich als Faltfarm habe wird nicht unbedingt komplett verkauft. Ich habe nur beschrieben
> was in dem Gerät drin ist. Den Blu-ray Brenner kann ich durchaus gebrauchen, und das Netzteil auch. Es
> ...



Wie laut ist eigentlich das teil? OC irgendwie möglich? Unter Windows vielleicht?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Januar 2012)

2 Fragen bezüglich NT-Stecker:
1. Der EPS12V ist 8-polig?
Wen ja brauch ich nur einen.
2. Die SAS-Festplatten bekommen ihren Strom über eine grosse Platine hinter den Festplattenschächten > dort sind 2X 4-Pol-Stecker drauf > Sind das ATX12V?


Nachtrag: Schon die 3. P7809 in Folge.


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Januar 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> 2 Fragen bezüglich NT-Stecker:
> 1. Der EPS12V ist 8-polig?
> Wen ja brauch ich nur einen.
> 2. Die SAS-Festplatten bekommen ihren Strom über eine grosse Platine hinter den Festplattenschächten > dort sind 2X 4-Pol-Stecker drauf > Sind das ATX12V?
> ...


 
EPS12V ist eigentlich das selbe wie ATX12V
Häufig sind aber die EPS12V als 1x8 Pin ausgelegt und die ATX12V als 4+4 Pin

Das SR2 wiederum braucht pro CPU einen zusätzlichen "8-Pin-Anschluss"

Einen PCI-E(8-Pin)-Anschluss würde ich dort nicht versuchen anzuschliessen (weiss nicht mal ob es überhaupt passen würde)

Und dann noch  ANDREA - die blöde "Sturmkuh" hat lokal das Netz zerschossen - Castle Bumblestein idelet bis heute Abend


----------



## mihapiha (6. Januar 2012)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Wie laut ist eigentlich das teil? OC irgendwie möglich? Unter Windows vielleicht?


 
Laut? Sehr leise. Ich habe den PC nämlich im Schlafzimmer und muss gestehen, den PC nicht zu hören, obwohl alle Lüfter @12V laufen. Das Antec bietet eine kleine Lüftersteuerung um alle 4 mitgelieferten Lüfter zu kontrollieren. Und die Noctua CPU Lüfter sind ja auch sehr leise. Wer unbedingt will kann das Teil also noch viel leiser machen. Ich habe nicht das Gefühl das es nötig ist. 

Übertakten unter Windows habe ich nicht versucht. Es soll möglich sein bei dem MB aber ich habe das einfach gelassen. Ich wollte ja nur damit falten...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Januar 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> EPS12V ist eigentlich das selbe wie ATX12V
> Häufig sind aber die EPS12V als 1x8 Pin ausgelegt und die ATX12V als 4+4 Pin
> 
> Das SR2 wiederum braucht pro CPU einen zusätzlichen "8-Pin-Anschluss"
> ...


Das heisst also, ich brauche ein NT das 1X EPS12V 8-polig und 2X ATX12V 4-polig hat.


----------



## Malkolm (6. Januar 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Das heisst also, ich brauche ein NT das 1X EPS12V 8-polig und 2X ATX12V 4-polig hat.


 
Davon sollte es genug geben^^


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Januar 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Das heisst also, ich brauche ein NT das 1X EPS12V 8-polig und 2X ATX12V 4-polig hat.


 
Das ist schwer zu sagen
Normalerweise braucht ein MoBo einen "langen" Stecker (1x 20+4-Pin ATX) und einen "kurzen" Stecker (4-Pin ATX12V oder 4+4-Pin ATX12V / EPS12V)
Ob du nun aber - wie bei meinem SR2 - *pro CPU je ein* 4+4-Pin ATX12V / EPS12V nötig ist weiss ich nicht


----------



## acer86 (6. Januar 2012)

@A.Meier 

hab mir das mal auf deinen Bildern angesehen, da geht ein 24pin ATX stecker und ein 8pin EPS12V zum MB und zusätzlich noch 2X P4 (ATX 12V 4pin) zu der HDD sammelschiene, die einfachste und günstigste Lösung für dich wäre ein Netzteil kaufen deiner Wahl mit 4+4 ATX12V(eps12V) und ein PCI-e-EPS12V Adapter kaufen dan kannst du den 4+4 Stecker an die HDD Sammelschiene anschließen und mit den Adapter den noch benötigten 8pin EPS12V für das MB bereitstellen, so musst du nicht ein Überdimensioniertes NT kaufen den meist haben erst 700W+ NT`S 2X 8pin EPS12V Serien mäßig mit an Board


----------



## Z28LET (6. Januar 2012)

Ja, 2x 8Pin und sehr effizient gibt es selten in den unteren Wattklassen. 
650W war das kleinste Gold mit 2 x 8Pin, welches ich auf die schnelle fand.


----------



## Wolvie (6. Januar 2012)

Stanford möchte seine WU's nicht mehr zurückhaben 
2x 10090 warten hier... 7k Punkte.
129.74.85.16 gibt keine Rückmeldung...


----------



## Thosch (6. Januar 2012)

Z28LET schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, 2x 8Pin und sehr effizient gibt es selten in den unteren Wattklassen.
> 650W war das kleinste Gold mit 2 x 8Pin, welches ich auf die schnelle fand.



Meine Rede ... und wie schon von mir  geschrieben bei 50% schon sehr gute Effi. Lieber mit org.Steckern als mit Adaptern rumexperimentieren, mMn. Und 650W ist nicht zu überdimensioniert, etwas Reserve ist schon gut. Man weiß nie was noch in d.Kiste kommt.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (6. Januar 2012)

schaut hier auch so aus. 129.74.85.15 und auch 16 nehmen nichts an...


----------



## p00nage (6. Januar 2012)

wo finde ich denn den workordner beim V7 bzw wie kann ich die aktuelle wu löschen weil sie hängt anscheinend bei 0% ...


----------



## Z28LET (6. Januar 2012)

Mal be Zwischenfrage.
Wo wir gerade weiter oben von verkaufen geredet haben, 
kann man mittlerweile schon mit weniger als 100 Beiträgen in den Marktplatz und dort was einstellen?


----------



## p00nage (6. Januar 2012)

Kann mir niemand helfen ? Tut sich immer noch nix und finde den Workordner beim V7 nicht ...


----------



## Schmidde (6. Januar 2012)

*@ poonage*

schon mal versucht den smp slot in den Einstellungen zu löschen? Normal sollte dann die aktuelle WU mit gelöscht werden.


----------



## p00nage (6. Januar 2012)

ich hab grad einfach dann den ganzen client gelöscht


----------



## Perseus88 (6. Januar 2012)

C:\Users\Perseus\AppData\Roaming\FAHClient\work

Da ist er bei mir. Zuerst versteckte Ordner sichtbar machen.


----------



## p00nage (6. Januar 2012)

jo da war meiner dann auch 

Kann man eig wie damals den v7 client auch auf nem usb stick laufen lassen so das man ihn nur am anderen pc einstecken muss um mit diesen zu falten ? Dann würde ich wenn sich's lohnt evtl an nem 2500T ma testen, weis aber nicht was er bringt und ob es der boxed Kühler mitmacht... Ich hab vorhin schonmal google bemüht aber keine Werte dazu gefunden ...


----------



## Schmidde (6. Januar 2012)

Z28LET schrieb:


> Ja, 2x 8Pin und sehr effizient gibt es selten in den unteren Wattklassen.
> 650W war das kleinste Gold mit 2 x 8Pin, welches ich auf die schnelle fand.



Was war das denn genau für eines?


----------



## Amigafan (6. Januar 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Nachtrag: Schon die 3. P7809 in Folge.



Wir können ja gerne tauschen . . . 
Seit gestern früh erhalte ich fast nur noch "Schrott-WU´s": 
2600K: 7611, 7610. 3x 70xx, 7611, 7610, 7611 (faltet z. Zt.)  
Q9550:7610, 7610, 7610 (faltet z. Zt.) 
Q8200: 7610, 10132 (faltet z. Zt.) 
Ergebnis: "Verlust" von über 50% der bei "normalen" WU´s gutgeschriebenen Punkte   

Nur meine HD5870 faltet noch "normal" - fehlt nur noch, dass man mir wieder mal den Core a11 unterschiebt . . .

So eine Schei . . . 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Edit: BTW

Ich verstehe bei Eurer NT-Diskussion ehrlich gesagt einen Punkt überhaupt nicht:
Warum so viel Geld "zum Teufel jagen" für ein NT mit Gold-Einstufung?


----------



## Wolvie (6. Januar 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Ich verstehe bei Eurer NT-Diskussion ehrlich gesagt einen Punkt überhaupt nicht:
> Warum so viel Geld "zum Teufel jagen" für ein NT mit Gold-Einstufung?


Weil jedes Watt zählt...
Gibt auch gute, !brauchbare! Gold-Netzteile für um die 40/50€ -> FSP Fortron Aurum Serie.


----------



## Schmidde (6. Januar 2012)

Mir würde es Hauptsächlich nur mal darum gehen welche Netzteile im unteren Wattbereich überhaupt 2x 8Pin Stecker haben 
Hab bis jetzt nur eins mit 1x 4Pin und 1x 8Pin gefunden 


Nachtrag:
Mann sollte halt auch die Artikelbeschreibung *ganz* durchlesen
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...0W-Seasonic-M12II-620-80--Bronze-Modular.html
das müsste doch o.g. Stecker haben


----------



## Amigafan (6. Januar 2012)

Wolvie schrieb:


> Weil jedes Watt zählt...



Diese Antwort habe ich erwartet . . . 
Du meinst dann aber letztendlich "nur" den Verbrauch bzw. die Ersparnis bei Dir . . .

Wenn es ums "sparen" geht, ist Dein Ansatz in meinen Augen aber wesentlich "zu kurz" gedacht . . .


----------



## Malkolm (6. Januar 2012)

Hohe Effizienz geht durch die verwendeten hochqualitativen Komponenten auch immer einher mit sehr guter Langzeitzuverlässigkeit. Letzterer Punkt ist gerade für Falt-Serversysteme die 24/7 auf 100% laufen äußerst wichtig.

Zusätzlich bedeutet ein hoher Wirkungsgrad eine geringe Verlustleistung, was sich in einer leisen oder gar lautlosen (mein AX 750 dreht nur im Sommer den Lüfter recht leise an, sonst ist er aus) Stromversorgung niederschlägt -> Topp wenn man den Rechner im Wohnraum unterbringen muss


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Januar 2012)

Ich hab mir gerade den Kabelbaum meines Seasonic X-750 mal genauer angeschaut > um den Server zu betreiben würde 1X ATX12V 4-Pol fehlen. 


@Amigafan: Kannst ja meine aktuelle P7808 haben, hab langsam echt keine Lust mehr zu diesem ganz Theater > zum einen scheine ich einfach nicht auf einen grünen Zweig zu kommen und zum anderen erfaltet mein Server mit den P7808/9 auch nur die Hälfte der Punkte einer BigWU. 

Nachtrag:
@Schmidde: Hab mir das NT angeschaut und darüber ein paar Testbericht bezüglich den Anschlüssen gelesen > genau das gleich wie bei meinem Seasonic X-750 > nur 1X 4-Pol (wahlweise 4 oder 8-Pol-Kabelstrang).


----------



## Thosch (6. Januar 2012)

Siehst du hier: 560W Seasonic X-Series X-560 80+ Gold Modular - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook ...
Und es hat *2x 8-pin EPS12V* !!!!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Januar 2012)

@Thosch: Ich fürchte, du irrst dich leider. 
Datenblatt von Seasonic plus diverse Testberichte die ich gerade angeschaut habe, sagen was ganz anderes.


----------



## Wolvie (6. Januar 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Diese Antwort habe ich erwartet . . .
> Du meinst dann aber letztendlich "nur" den Verbrauch bzw. die Ersparnis bei Dir . . .
> 
> Wenn es ums "sparen" geht, ist Dein Ansatz in meinen Augen aber wesentlich "zu kurz" gedacht . . .


 War auch die kurze Antwort 
Klar, das auch andere Komponenten/Faktoren eine Rolle spielen


----------



## Schmidde (6. Januar 2012)

*@ A.Meier*

Deines müsste doch aber 2x 8Pin haben
http://www.seasonicusa.com/images/BrochureManuals/X_brochure.pdf


----------



## acer86 (6. Januar 2012)

*@A.Meier 
* 
hab mir das mal auf deinen Bildern angesehen, da geht ein 24pin ATX  stecker und ein 8pin EPS12V zum MB und zusätzlich noch 2X P4 (ATX 12V  4pin) zu der HDD sammelschiene, die einfachste und günstigste Lösung für  dich wäre ein Netzteil kaufen deiner Wahl mit 4+4 ATX12V(eps12V) und  ein PCI-e-EPS12V Adapter kaufen dan kannst du den 4+4 Stecker an die HDD  Sammelschiene anschließen und mit den Adapter den noch benötigten 8pin  EPS12V für das MB bereitstellen, so musst du nicht ein  Überdimensioniertes NT kaufen den meist haben erst 700W+ NT`S 2X 8pin  EPS12V Serien mäßig mit an Board

http://www.amazon.de/Mainboard-Adap...SMYM/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1325890665&sr=8-4


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Januar 2012)

@Schmidde:
Ich glaube, du bringst da was durcheinader > ich brauche 1X 8Pin und 2X 4Pin.


----------



## Schmidde (7. Januar 2012)

Oh, okay 

Stromadapterkabel intern PCI Express auf Grafikkarte 6pol Stecker auf 8pol Stecker

das müsste doch der gleiche sein wie acer schon verlinkt hat oder? 
Löst ja auch mein Problem mit den 2x 8Pol Steckern


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Januar 2012)

Wen ich mir die Bilder eurer Adapterkabel anschaue, stell ich fest das es die falschen Stecker sind > hab ihr aus Versehen Adapterkabel für den 8Pin-Grafikkartenstecker erwischt?


----------



## acer86 (7. Januar 2012)

war doch der Falsche sorry


----------



## freibier47906 (7. Januar 2012)

Hat schon jemand bemerkt,daß Platz 17 in relativ greifbare Nähe gekommen ist..."nur" noch 13kk (oder wiederrum auch nicht,wenn HPCS so weiter sprintet).


----------



## acer86 (7. Januar 2012)

ja sieht so aus war etwas voreilig bin nur nach oben der Artikel Beschreibung gegangen

hier ist der richtige: http://www.produkt-suchmaschine.com...6pin-pcie-zu-8pin-atx12v-erg-191_2001787.html

http://www.amazon.de/Akasa-AK-CB051...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B002APUIV4


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Januar 2012)

Langsam versteh ich gar nichts mehr, stimmen den die Bilder zu den Produkten?

Hab in den übrig gebliebenen Kabel meines Seasonic gewüllt und einen passenden Stecker gefunden > auf dem Stecker steht CPU und der passt vom Aussehen nicht zu euren Produktbildern.


----------



## acer86 (7. Januar 2012)

so sieht der EPS12V Stecker und Buchse aus : http://lib.store.yahoo.net/lib/directron/eps-8pin.jpg


und hier der 8pin EPS12V und 4+4pin stecker:
http://images.hardwarecanucks.com/image/skymtl/PSU_review/ZM1200/ZM1200-33.jpg


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Januar 2012)

Jetzt passen beide Stecker. 

Wiedereinmal typisch, mein Hardwaredealer führt solche Kabel nicht, dafür hab ich was anderes gefunden > ProdukteDetails2


----------



## acer86 (7. Januar 2012)

hier noch mal zur Verdeutlichung die Unterschiede :  http://img42.imageshack.us/img42/8181/e42psucon.png

Edit: *@A.Meier   *das würde auch gehen dan halt zwei Stück von denen und deine Festplatten stehen wieder unter Strom

dan hättest du die freie Auswahl den alle aktuellen NT´s haben ein 8pin EPS12V 

so ich meld mich mal ab GUTE NACHT an alle ich geh mal an der Matratze horchen

Edit 2: Ja Normales NT mit 8pin EPS12v an das Mainboard anschließen und die 2X 4pin für die HDD´s per Adapter anschließen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Januar 2012)

[Bei einem anderen Harwardealer hab ich das Adapterkabel endeckt > Poweradapterkabel - brack.ch

Wäre glaub besser wenn ich den 8pin-EPS besser direkt vom Netzteil hole und das 4pin der Festplatten über den Adapter hole.

Also normales NT mit Adapter.


----------



## Amigafan (7. Januar 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> [Bei einem anderen Harwardealer hab ich das Adapterkabel endeckt > Poweradapterkabel - brack.ch
> 
> Wäre glaub besser wenn ich den 8pin-EPS besser direkt vom Netzteil hole und das 4pin der Festplatten über den Adapter hole.
> 
> Also normales NT mit Adapter.



Obwohl Du zuerst diese Möglichkeit abgelehnt hast 


A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Variante 2 fällt flach weil ich kein altes NT  mehr rumliegen habe > wurde vor einem Jahr in meinen ehemaligen  Faltserver eingebaut.
> Variante 1, auch wen es ein paar Franken mehr kostet, wird es ein Seasonic geben.


hat man Dich doch letzten Endes davon überzeugt, dass dieser Weg der Bessere ist - meine Meinung . . .


----------



## mihapiha (7. Januar 2012)

Mit etwas Glück geht sich heute (also in den nächsten 24h) noch die letzte 600k Punkterakete meinerseits aus. Der Spiele-PC ist zwar erst bei 66% einer P6903 WU aber bei 43 Minuten per Frame könnte sich das noch knapp ausgehen, dass extremeoverclocking noch die Punkte dieser WU auf den heutigen Tag verbucht. Die Faltfarm ist bei 84%.

Wenn es sich nicht ausgehen sollte gibt es zumindest zwei Tage lang über 280k für dieses Team. Meinen Spiele-PC schalte ich dann ab. Ich erwarte am Montag eine neue SSD und muss das Betriebssystem neu aufsetzen. Die Faltfarm wird auch ausgeschaltet, da ich noch ein paar Bilder machen werde, um sie leichter zu vermarkten. 

Ob einer oder beide Geräte jemals wieder falten werden weiß ich nicht. Wird sich noch zeigen. Aber immerhin habe ich über die letzten paar Wochen rund 4 Millionen Punkte beigetragen. Immerhin deckt das rund 21 Monate ab - wenn ihr euch noch an die Standard 180k Monatsbeiträge von mir erinnert


----------



## Thosch (7. Januar 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @Thosch: Ich fürchte, du irrst dich leider.
> Datenblatt von Seasonic plus diverse Testberichte die ich gerade angeschaut habe, sagen was ganz anderes.


 
Meine Nachforschungen haben ergeben das man auf Artikelbeschreibungen Ka...n kann. Fand welche wo es 2 hat und welche wo es nur einen EPS-Stecker hat. Ich werd´s sehen, das NT ist unterwegs. Sollte heute oder am Mo bei mir eintreffen dann weiß ich´s genau !


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Januar 2012)

mihapiha schrieb:


> Ob eines oder beide Geräte jemals wieder falten werden weiß ich nicht. Wird sich noch zeigen. Aber immerhin habe ich über die letzten paar Wochen rund 4 Millionen Punkte beigetragen. Immerhin deckt das rund 21 Monate ab - wenn ihr euch noch an die Standard 180k Monatsbeiträge von mir erinnert



Ich finde/fände es schade wenn du nicht mehr mitfalten würdest - und das hat *absolut gar nichts* mit der Punktemenge zu tun
So rum oder so rum - du bist jedenfalls kräftig mitschuldig, dass hier der Serverwahn ausgebrochen ist

Möglicherweise ist es wirklich gut wenn du dir mal eine Faltpause gönnst; auch Wahnsinn braucht manchmal etwas Ruhe und Erholung
Glaub ja nicht, dass ich nicht auch manchmal Durchhänger habe - das gehört auch dazu
Was mir dann meist wieder auf die Füsse hilft ist die Tatsache, dass hier ein Haufen tolle Kumpels "abhängen"
Denen zu helfen und mir von denen helfen zu lassen ist mir wichtig


----------



## Wolvie (7. Januar 2012)

Hilfe !?
Der FAH Client (V7) zeigt nicht an und wechselt nur zwischen "local offline" und "local inactive". Im Taksmgr sehe ich aber, das der a4 Kern die CPU auf 100% Auslastung bringt. 
Gestern Abend/Heute Nacht ging doch noch alles.....


----------



## T0M@0 (7. Januar 2012)

Hast mal den V7 neugestartet?


----------



## ProfBoom (7. Januar 2012)

@Muschkote, zum ubuntu-server:
Hast du dir mal das Programm "screen" angesehen? Dort gibt es auch einen scrollback buffer.
Mit <strg-a> <esc> schaltest du in den scrollback/copy modus und kannst dann mit <strg-b> eine Seite zurück und mit <strg-f> eine Seite vor blättern.

Ansonsten hilft "man screen" weiter. Suchen kannst du vi mäßig in dem du "/suchbegriff" <enter> eintippts und dann mit <n> zu nächsten Fundstelle springst.

Screen ist auch nett, wenn man sich remote auf den Server verbindet. Man kann genau da weiterarbeiten, wo man aufgehört hat 

---
Zum Thema Netzteileffizienz.
Bei 300W und einem Effizienzvorteil von 2% (88% -> 90%) braucht man ca 7.5W/h weniger.
Auf's Jahr gerechnet macht das ~66kWh. Mit dem Strompreis multipliziert ergibt das ca. 15EUR.

Ich weiß nicht, wie oft ihr eure Netzteile tauscht, aber meine halten ein paar Jahre. 
In fünf Jahren würde sich also ein Aufpreis von bis zu 75EUR rechnen...

---
@Wolvie:
Schonmal doppelt auf den Client geklickt und geguckt, ob du unter "Local Server" den Server manuell starten kannst?
Ansonsten spielt dir vielleicht die Firewall einen Streich?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Januar 2012)

Ich bin nach wie vor nicht gerade ein Fan von solchen Adapter-Kabeln (hatte da schon so meine Erlebnisse ), aber die beiden SAS-Platten ziehen ja nicht sehr viel Strom und da kann ich es mit meinen Gewissen vereinbaren. 

NT-mässig tendiere ich zum Seasonic X-560: Preisunterschied sind gerade mal zum kleineren 520 Bronce sind gerade mal 23CHF (~9Euro) aber einen Wirkungsgradunterschied von ~5% > also nach einem Jahr hätte ich es wieder drinn.


----------



## Schmidde (7. Januar 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ich bin nach wie vor nicht gerade ein Fan von solchen Adapter-Kabeln (hatte da schon so meine Erlebnisse ), aber die beiden SAS-Platten ziehen ja nicht sehr viel Strom und da kann ich es mit meinen Gewissen vereinbaren.
> 
> NT-mässig tendiere ich zum Seasonic X-560: Preisunterschied sind gerade mal zum kleineren 520 Bronce sind gerade mal 23CHF (~9Euro) aber einen Wirkungsgradunterschied von ~5% > also nach einem Jahr hätte ich es wieder drinn.


 
Selbiges habe ich vor mir zu kaufen wenn ich mich für den Server von mihapiha entscheide


----------



## Wolvie (7. Januar 2012)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Hast mal den V7 neugestartet?


 Mehrmals... System neustarten brachte auch nichts.
Hab aus Verzweiflung einfach den Client de- und wieder reinstalliert. Läuft...


----------



## Thosch (7. Januar 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ich bin nach wie vor nicht gerade ein Fan von solchen Adapter-Kabeln (hatte da schon so meine Erlebnisse ), aber die beiden SAS-Platten ziehen ja nicht sehr viel Strom und da kann ich es mit meinen Gewissen vereinbaren.
> 
> NT-mässig tendiere ich zum Seasonic X-560: Preisunterschied sind gerade mal zum kleineren 520 Bronce sind gerade mal 23CHF (~9Euro) aber einen Wirkungsgradunterschied von ~5% > also nach einem Jahr hätte ich es wieder drinn.


 
Wenns bei dir nich so eilig ist dann könnteste warten wenn dieses, mein NT eingetroffen ist, da kann ich allem Rätselraten in die eine oder andere Richtung ein Ende bereiten.  



Wolvie schrieb:


> Mehrmals... System neustarten brachte auch nichts.
> Hab aus Verzweiflung einfach den Client de- und wieder reinstalliert. Läuft...



Ist aber eine heftige Maßnahme ...


----------



## acer86 (7. Januar 2012)

*@A.Meier *

wie wäre es vieleicht mit ein Platin Netzteil z.b. von Enermax das 500W NT von denen hat 94% Wirkungsgrad : ENERMAX Platimax (EPM500AWT) - Daten- und Preisvergleich - Schottenland.de

ENERMAX.DE - Platimax


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Januar 2012)

@Thosch: Ich werd solange mit dem NT-Kauf warten bis du deins hast. 

@acer86: Ziemlich heftiger Preisaufschlag (+49CHF/+40Euro) zum Seasonic X-560. 
Wie sind den die Enermax-NT's qulitätsmässig?  Werden in der Regel ja nicht als erstes gennant wen es um hochwertige NT's geht.


----------



## nfsgame (7. Januar 2012)

Also das SR2-System von Cyrano68 läuft wunderbar mit nem Cougar GX1050 . Und das hat dank der beiden OCd GTX470 und OC der CPUs auch gut zu tun .


----------



## acer86 (7. Januar 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @Thosch: Ich werd solange mit dem NT-Kauf warten bis du deins hast.
> 
> @acer86: Ziemlich heftiger Preisaufschlag (+49CHF/+40Euro) zum Seasonic X-560.
> Wie sind den die Enermax-NT's qulitätsmässig?  Werden in der Regel ja nicht als erstes gennant wen es um hochwertige NT's geht.


 
ja der Aufpreis ist schon heftig aber das bild hier sagt doch schon alles : 

wen PCGH schon sagt "Top Produkt"


----------



## Thosch (7. Januar 2012)

Auch ein "nettes" NT ... aber +mind.35€ (SuMa) ...      Und du kannst bei allen Herstellen ein "Montagsgerät" bekommen.
Falls das Seasonic nicht passt wäre das sicher auch ne gute Wahl ... nur eben der Preis ...  

Beide im Vergleich (soweit der Link funzt):  http://www.schottenland.de/produkt-vergleich/20402247-21339108?srt=price


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Januar 2012)

Ich seh gerade noch ein anderes Problem mit dem NT: unten im Server wo die beiden aktuellen NT's verbaut sind, ist oben ein Blech montiert > das Blech würde den Lüfter abdecken. 
Ich muss heute Abend mal den Sever ausschalten und schauen ob ich es ausbauen kann.

@acer86: Wäre also ne Überlegung wert.


----------



## acer86 (7. Januar 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @acer86: Wäre also ne Überlegung wert.



es ist schon sehr viel Geld mehr gegenüber ein Gold Netzteil und wegen 3-4% besseren Wirkungsgrad würde ich es mir nicht kaufen für ein Alltags PC, ABER bei dir wird es ja 24/7 laufen und immer im Optimal Bereich, da könnte sich der mehr preis bei der Anschaffung schon lohnen, und Enermax ist auch fast der einzige Hersteller die ein Platin Netzteil in der 500 und 600W klasse haben.


----------



## PCGHGS (7. Januar 2012)

SF hat auch ein paar platin NT's im Angebot (leider ohne OCP^^)



Die Variante mit 550W wurde schon von PCGH getestet:
Test 80-Plus-Platin-Netzteil: Super Flower Golden King Platinum 550 Watt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Enermax vs. Super Flower (Effizienz)


> Wie von einem mit 80Plus Platin zertifizierten Netzteil erwartet,  erlaubt sich das Platimax keinerlei Ausrutscher in Sachen Effizienz. Mit  einer maximalen Effizienz von 94% liegt der Wert deutlich über der  90%-Grenze und lediglich ein Prozent unter dem von uns beim Super Fower Golden King gemessenen Höchstwert von 95%.


Quelle: Test: Enermax Platimax 600 Watt Netzteil - Interpretation der Messergebnisse


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Januar 2012)

PCGHGS schrieb:


> SF hat auch ein paar platin NT's im Angebot (leider ohne OCP^^)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mich stören 2 Punkte beim Super Flower:
1. Nur 2 Jahre Garantie.
2. Die seltsame Lüftersteuerung > Lüfter an oder aus und die damit verbunden hohen Temperatur/Lautstärkenschwankungen.


----------



## Thosch (7. Januar 2012)

... und nur 1x den EPS12V-Stecker ...   Ansonsten ist die Kurve ja ganz nett, auch der Preis wäre besser als beim Enermax ...
Auch deren Gold-NTs sehen gut aus, aber alle nur mit 1 EPS-Stecker ...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Januar 2012)

Frage an unsere Windows-Profis:
Gibt es ne Möglichkeit Win7 auf einen USB-Stick zu installieren, dass man das Ganze als Live-Win7-Stick gebrauchen kann? 
Find nichts richtig schlaues im Googel. 

Bräuchte das Ganze für einen kleinen Server-V7-Falttest > hab leider keine Festplatte mehr rumliegen. 



Thosch schrieb:


> ... und nur 1x den EPS12V-Stecker ...  Ansonsten ist die Kurve ja ganz nett, auch der Preis wäre besser als beim Enermax ...


Dank dem Adapter nicht mehr wichtig, aber die Lüftersteuerung ist für mich ein KO-Kriterium.


----------



## nfsgame (7. Januar 2012)

WinUSB - Das Windows auf dem USB-Stick

Ich frag den Herausgeber (meinen Physiklehrer ) ob er das mal aktuell halten kann  .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Januar 2012)

@nfsgame: Danke für den Link , aber leider steh ich damit wieder vor dem gleichen Problem wie wenn ich Win7 direkt auf dem Server installieren > ich brauche dafür entweder eine SAS oder eine SATA-Festplatte und die, die hier rumliegen sind entweder IDE oder SCSI.


----------



## Thosch (7. Januar 2012)

Schaust du hier:  ZackZack! Zuschnappen und Sparen!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Januar 2012)

Ich hab jetzt die beiden NT's entfernt und haben den Raum gemessen:

Breite ist 151mm

Seasonic und Enermax haben gleiche Abmessungen: oben zwischen Blech und NT bleiben 13mm Luft und würde hinten etwa 19mm rausragen.
13mm Luft ist schon einwenig knapp damit das NT ausreichen Luft bekommt.  



@Thosch: Ich wohne in der Schweiz, folglich käme Zoll dazu und schon bin ich wieder auf dem normalen Preisniveau und nur 80GB.


Nachtrag:
Auweja! Mein Server hat gerade einen neuen PPD-Rekord aufgestellt: P7903 TPF 2:57min > 34,5kPPD. 
Das ist gerade mal 1/3 von einer BigWU.


----------



## p00nage (8. Januar 2012)

Jo ich bekomm seit 1,5 Tagen auch nur noch Mist Wu wo ich bis zu 10k weniger ppd mache wie mit dem V6 client ... ich hoffe Stanford passt die punkte irgendwann noch etwas an ... So kannst zurzeit wenn man Glück hat mit smp v7 bei gleicher hardware zwischen 13k und 50k ppd machen und des ist schon ne Hausnummer. Hast du mal ein Bild vom Gehäuse ? 1,7cm ist nicht die Welt aber beim Radiator langst ja eig auch solang kein Luftstau entsteht, mehr Luft nach oben kannst du dir nicht verschaffen ?


----------



## Thosch (8. Januar 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @nfsgame: Danke für den Link , aber leider steh ich damit wieder vor dem gleichen Problem wie wenn ich Win7 direkt auf dem Server installieren > ich brauche dafür entweder eine SAS oder eine SATA-Festplatte und die, die hier rumliegen sind entweder IDE oder SCSI.


Wundert mich jetzt aber das du als "alter Technikfreak" keinen IDE->USB-Adapter rumliegen hast ... wenns nicht so weit wäre würde ich einen von meinen vorbei-geradelt bringen ...   

Tipp Gehäuse: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/preisvergleich/692214 , XL-ATX, NT unten, sogar Lüftungsmöglichkeit für "hinterm-MoBo", viele Möglkeiten die Kabel "zu verstecken",
Oder einfacher und preiswerter: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/preisvergleich/298506  aber auch mit massig Platz, nur für den Fall das du ein anderes Gehäuse in Betracht ziehst ... und als Tipps für andere dem Wahn verfallene ...


----------



## mihapiha (8. Januar 2012)

So die letzte WU wurde abgeschlossen. Die Faltfarm ist bereits in der Gehäuseschachtel und wartet auf den Versand zu ihrem neuen Besitzer. Und mein Spielerechner macht nach circa 80h Faltaufwand eine wohl verdiente Pause. Mit dieser letzten WU verabschiede ich mich als aktiver Falter auf unbestimmte Zeit. Ich hoffe dass die Faltfarm auch dem neuen Besitzer viel Freude bereitet und einen guten Dienst leisten wird.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Januar 2012)

p00nage schrieb:


> Hast du mal ein Bild vom Gehäuse ? 1,7cm ist nicht die Welt aber beim Radiator langst ja eig auch solang kein Luftstau entsteht, mehr Luft nach oben kannst du dir nicht verschaffen ?




Das Blech selber kann ich nicht rausnehmen, weil der Luftkanal darauf aufliegt und den kann ich nicht rausnehmen > wird für die Kühlung der CPU-SpaWa's gebraucht.


@Thosch:
IDE-USB-Adapter hab ich zwar nicht, aber ein paar externe Festplatte mit einem solchem drinn > leider weigert sich Win7 auf einer USB-Platte installiert zu werden. 

Anderes Gehäuse ist nicht, da mir 1. das Gehäuse gefällt und 2. ich das Bord gar nicht befestigen könnte > Die ganz Befestigungslöcher von normalen Mainbords sind nicht vorhanden. 
Das Mainbord wird in ein paar Haltebügel geschoben und mit einer einzigen Schraube, die sich Werkzeuglos öffnen lässt gesichert.


Ich hab mich mal auf die NT-Suche gemacht mit keinem seitlichem Lüfter, was ich gefunden habe ist alles ander als berauschend:
NT's mit einem Wirkungsgrad von 84% und weniger, hab aber zwei Ausnahmen gefunden: Ein 80+ Gold mit 850W und ein 80+ Platin mit 1200W. 


Ich sag es ja: wenn ich wiedereinmal sowas kaufe, bau ich es mir selber zusammen.


----------



## Uwe64LE (8. Januar 2012)

Der v7 ist scheinbar ganz schön anspruchsvoll. Nachdem mein Rechner monatelang mit 4,4 GHz stabil lief, ist er mir nun
schon zum 2. Mal mit BSOD abgeschmiert. Schade um die Punkte durch die nicht bemerkte Ausfallzeit.

Hab nun die Reißleine gezogen und von 103x43 auf 100x42 runter getaktet. Nun kann ich evtl. auch die
Spannung senken.


----------



## acer86 (8. Januar 2012)

*@A.Meier  *

ich weiß du hast geschrieben das du nichts am Gehäuse verändern willst aber was spricht dagegen das Blech etwas in der Mitte wo der NT Lüfter sitzt aus zuschneiden und gegeben falls mit ein Lüfter Gitter zu versehen, Der ausschnitt wäre ja vom Luftkanal verdeckt und mit ein Lüfter Gitter auf den Loch sieht es auch noch gut aus

oder vielleicht ein Staub Filter dan wäre auch das NT geschützt


----------



## p00nage (8. Januar 2012)

aber wenn man sich so überlegt wenn 1,7cm platz sind sollte es sich eig schon ausgehen, hatte auch nen Denkfehler weil der Lüfter saugt ja eig nur Luft an und da sollten dann die 1,7 cm locker reichen, zumal da ja eh net soviel W gezogen werden.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Januar 2012)

Wieso kommt ihr auf 17mm Luft oben? Ich komme nur auf 13mm. 
17mm ragt das NT über die Gehäuserückseite hinaus > die NT's passen nicht unter diesem Absatz durch.

@acer86: Macht aber nicht viel Sinn das Blech auszuschneiden > wird ja wieder vom Luftkanal abgedeckt.


----------



## acer86 (8. Januar 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wieso kommt ihr auf 17mm Luft oben? Ich komme nur auf 13mm.
> 17mm ragt das NT über die Gehäuserückseite hinaus > die NT's passen nicht unter diesem Absatz durch.
> 
> @acer86: Macht aber nicht viel Sinn das Blech auszuschneiden > wird ja wieder vom Luftkanal abgedeckt.


 
ach der liegt auf der ganzen Fläche auf,   na dan musste den auch mit durch bohren bzw. etwas zurecht stutzen und da den Luftfilter einbauen

EDIT: oder eine ganz verrückte idee du nimmst so ein NT: Caseking.de » Netzteile » Fanless Netzteile » Silentmaxx Fanless II Netzteil - 500 Watt  hat immerhin auch 500W und 92% Wirkungsgrad 

machst ein loch in das Blech und den Lüfter Kanal und lässt das NT von den Gehäuse Lüfter mit kühlen dan haste nur noch ein Lüfter im Gehäuse


----------



## Abductee (8. Januar 2012)

wird das netzteil leiser wenn du vor den netzteilkäfig noch einen lüfter platzierst?


----------



## Thosch (8. Januar 2012)

acer86 schrieb:


> ...
> machst ein loch in das Blech und den Lüfter Kanal und lässt das NT von den Gehäuse Lüfter mit kühlen dan haste nur noch ein Lüfter im Gehäuse


 
Also den Gedanken hatte ich beim Durchlesen auch. Einen entspr. nach oben leistungsfähigen Lüfter würde sich sicherlich lohnen. Der muss dann aber schon Reserven haben und ordentlich m³ schaufeln können ... jaaaa und leise muss/soll er sein.
Eben auch aus solche einen Gründen bin ich immer etwas vorsichtig und eher ablehnend bei gebrauchten, wenn auch zumeist preiswerteren Sachen. Das ist die Sache mit Forrest und der Pralinenschachtel ... 

*Ääähhmm* ... Edit ... hab gerade gesehen das das mit dem Loch überm passiven NT nicht so wirklich funzt. Na ja, im Prinzip schon nur würde der Lüfter der zieht (Heck-auf dem Bild rechts?) dann falsch Luft ziehen. Wäre in dem Fall "nett" für´s NT aber schlecht für die Teile die davor im Luftkanal "hängen". Der Lüfter zieht über den geringeren Widerstand -NT- und es reicht nicht mehr für den Luftkanal. Evtl. noch einen "drückenden" Lüfter am Anfang vom Kanal ...? Das könnte klappen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Januar 2012)

Bin mal gedanklich ein paar Möglichkeiten durchgegangen:
Ich bestell mir ein NT und schau einfach mal wie warm die ganze Sache mit dem 13mm Spalt wird > werd ich wohl auch als erstes versuchen.
Ich lege oder stelle das NT auf den Gehäuseboden und montier im NT-Schacht einen Lüfter der die Abluft nach aussen zieht.
Wen alles versagt muss ich halt das NT ausserhalb des Gehäuses verstauen.


----------



## nfsgame (8. Januar 2012)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/v...am-ddr1-2-9600gt-dvd-brenner.html#post3830113

Wenn wer etwas gebrauchen kann .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Januar 2012)

Hab mir gerade ein paar Testberichte über das Seasonic X-560 und Enermax Platimax 500W (hab nur Testberichte über das 600W gefunden) angeschaut:

*Seasonic*
Testbericht: PC-Experience Reviews : | Seasonic X-560 Netzteil
Effizienz: 92,5% bei 50%
Vorteil: günstiger und im 50%-Lastbereich 4-5db(A) leiser

*Enermax*
Testbericht: Test: Enermax Platimax 600 Watt Netzteil - Diagramme zum Praxistest II | PC-Max: Hardware News und Tests
Effizienz: 94% bei 50%
Vorteil: ~1,5% höhere Effizient
Nachteil: teurer (+49CHF/+40Euro) und lauter

Ausgehend vom aktuellen Strompreis und von Profboo's Berechnungen (1,5% = 49,5kWh), würde sich das Enermax nach ca. 4 Jahren bezahlt machen > ohne Ökostromzuschlag erst nach ~6,5 Jahren. 


*Fazit*
Wen ich alle Punkte mit in die Entscheidung einfliessen lasse, wäre das Seasonic die bessere Wahl > günstiger und auch ein ganzes Stück leiser. 
Ausserdem, bis in 4 Jahren kann sich einiges ändern.


----------



## Amigafan (9. Januar 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Hab mir gerade ein paar Testberichte über das Seasonic X-560 und Enermax Platimax 500W (hab nur Testberichte über das 600W gefunden) angeschaut:
> 
> *Seasonic*
> Testbericht: PC-Experience Reviews : | Seasonic X-560 Netzteil
> ...



Vor allem hoffe ich, dass man dann einen "echten Vergleich" machen kann - denn mich würde die Gesamtbilanz der NT´s interessieren - wenn man so will die CO2-Billanz von Produktion *und* Effizienz!
Erst dann wird ein richtiger Vergleich möglich . . .


BTW: Mein 2600K hat sich eine 6900 WU gezogen - aber ich weis nicht, was mich an Punkten erwartet, denn:

- In der Projektübersicht ist WU 6900 nicht gelistet . . . 
- Im Bonus Point Calculator werden die Basispunkte mit 7164 angegeben - wie WU 6901
- In der Projektbeschreibung wird als Core GRO-A3 mit 8955 Basispunkten angegeben - bei mir rechnet aber Core   GRO-A5 - mit einer TPF von etwa 24:56 Min    

Zählt diese WU schon zu den big´s?   
Von der Menge an heruntergeladenen Daten ja . . . 

Fragen über Fragen,  und ich hab keine Antworten . . .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Januar 2012)

@Amigafan: Um den echten Vergleich zum machen, müsste ich auch von beiden Herstellern den genauen CO2-Verbrauch von der Produktion des jeweiligen NT's wissen, allerdings hab ich da schon meine Zweifel ob die das selber genau wissen bei der Menge an Zulieferern. 

Zu der P6900 hab ich nur das gefunden: Folding@Home Projects
8955Punkte hört sich eher nach was Grossem an.


----------



## T0M@0 (9. Januar 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> BTW: Mein 2600K hat sich eine 6900 WU gezogen - aber ich weis nicht, was mich an Punkten erwartet, denn:
> 
> - In der Projektübersicht ist WU 6900 nicht gelistet . . .
> - Im Bonus Point Calculator werden die Basispunkte mit 7164 angegeben - wie WU 6901
> ...


 
Das ist eine Gute alte Big-Wu, warum die sie aber aus der Liste genommen haben ist mir ein rätsel...


----------



## mihapiha (9. Januar 2012)

Die P6900 ist die normalste der bigWUs. 24:56 TPF ist auch sehr gut. Das war (und vielleicht ist noch immer) die typischste WU die man mit 8 Kernen/Threads unter Windows for der Bonuspunktesenkung erhalten hat. 8955 Basepoints denke ich ist aber nicht mehr korrekt. Vor der bigadv-Senkung aber korrekt. 

Du kannst die WU mit der P6901 gleichsetzen, falls dir diese bekannter erscheint.


----------



## Amigafan (9. Januar 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @Amigafan: Um den echten Vergleich zum machen, müsste ich auch von beiden Herstellern den genauen CO2-Verbrauch von der Produktion des jeweiligen NT's wissen, allerdings hab ich da schon meine Zweifel ob die das selber genau wissen bei der Menge an Zulieferern.



Genau das meine ich. Denn solange man diese Bilanz nicht hat, schaue ich nicht auf das letzte Prozent Effektivität.
Fakt ist nämlich: 
Die effizienteren NT's  erreichen diese nur mit erhöhtem Materialaufwand - sowohl qualitativ als auch quantitativ - und da frage ich mich z. Zt., ob sich das überhaupt von der Ökobilanz rechnet.
Und solange ich das nicht weiß, bin ich auch nicht bereit, für die effizientesten NT's soviel Geld auszugeben, denn Fakt ist auch:
 Die Hersteller langen überproportional für den Mehraufwand hin, was den Verkaufspreis angeht - und versuchen damit, sich "eine goldene Nase" zu verdienen . . .
Ohne mich . . .




A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Zu der P6900 hab ich nur das gefunden: Folding@Home Projects
> 8955Punkte hört sich eher nach was Grossem an.



Diese Projektbeschreibung ist aber nach dem verwendeten Core falsch: angeblich GRO-A3 - tatsächlich GRO-A5 . . . 



T0M@0 schrieb:


> Das ist eine Gute alte Big-Wu, warum die sie aber aus der Liste genommen haben ist mir ein Rätsel...





mihapiha schrieb:


> Die P6900 ist die normalste der bigWUs. 24:56  TPF ist auch sehr gut. Das war (und vielleicht ist noch immer) die  typischste WU die man mit 8 Kernen/Threads unter Windows for der  Bonuspunktesenkung erhalten hat. 8955 Basepoints denke ich ist aber  nicht mehr korrekt. Vor der bigadv-Senkung aber korrekt.
> 
> Du kannst die WU mit der P6901 gleichsetzen, falls dir diese bekannter erscheint.



Danke Euch beiden  
Das habe ich fast vermutet.
Also gehe ich mal von den Punkten einer 6901 aus . . .

Leider ist die TPF gesunken . . .
Schauen wir mal, was letztendlich "überbleibt" . . .


----------



## Z28LET (9. Januar 2012)

Gesunken ist doch gut, also die Zeit wird kleiner, nur gestiegen, also >25 ist schlechter.


----------



## Amigafan (9. Januar 2012)

Z28LET schrieb:


> Gesunken ist doch gut, also die Zeit wird kleiner, nur gestiegen, also >25 ist schlechter.


 
Ich meine natürlich gestiegen   - der "Punkteoutput" ist gesunken - aber immerhin eine big - meine erste . . . 
Hab nicht damit gerechnet, dass ich vor der Umstellung noch eine bekomme - aber:
Unverhofft kommt oft, unverhöffter kommt noch öfter . . .


----------



## Wolvie (9. Januar 2012)

Jetz hat's mich auch zum ersten Mal erwischt: 7610+7611 
Hoffe das ist ein Ausrutscher...


----------



## acer86 (9. Januar 2012)

wer vielleicht Interesse hat kan gern mal rein schauen 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/verkaeufe/196919-v-gainward-gts-450-glh-zu-verkaufen.html


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Januar 2012)

Ich geb's auf. 
Ich kann machen was ich will, aber die schnellen V7 WU's kommen einfach nicht auf meinem Server an > neustes Trauerspiel ist die P7905 TPF 1:48min 36kPPD.

Ich falte noch bis ich das neue NT drinn ist normale WU's, aber ab dann wieder BigWu's.


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Januar 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ich geb's auf.
> Ich kann machen was ich will, aber die schnellen V7 WU's kommen einfach nicht auf meinem Server an > neustes Trauerspiel ist die P7905 TPF 1:48min 36kPPD.


 
Und TPF 1:48min 36kPPD ist schlecht??
Ich geh mal davon aus, dass sich viele die Finger schlecken würden...
Allerdings - wenn du das Teil wirklich mit 16 Kernen faltest; ok - würde ich auch mehr erwarten


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Januar 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Und TPF 1:48min 36kPPD ist schlecht??


Ich finde für 12 "echte" Kerne eine magere Ausbeute oder willst du sagen ich erwarte zuviel?


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Januar 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ich finde für 12 "echte" Kerne eine magere Ausbeute oder willst du sagen ich erwarte zuviel?



Nein - will ich nicht sagen


----------



## davidof2001 (9. Januar 2012)

Da hätte man wahrlich mehr erwarten können. Die Enttäuschung kann ich voll nachvollziehen.


----------



## Amigafan (9. Januar 2012)

Wolvie schrieb:


> Jetz hat's mich auch zum ersten Mal erwischt: 7610+7611
> Hoffe das ist ein Ausrutscher...



Na dann bin ich "glücklicherweise" nicht der Einzige, der diese WU´s regelmäßig erwischt - beruhigend    



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ich geb's auf.
> Ich kann machen was ich will, aber die schnellen V7 WU's kommen einfach  nicht auf meinem Server an > neustes Trauerspiel ist die P7905 TPF  1:48min 36kPPD.



Das kenne ich nur zu gut . . .
Bestes Beispiel ist mein Q8200@2700MHz. Nach der "Downgrade" auf Ubuntu 10.10 hat er sich nur noch "Schrott" gezogen 
In dieser Reihemfolge:

7610 - PPD ~ 8500  
10132 - PPD ~ 7000  
7903 - PPD ~ 6000  
7905 - PPD ~ 4500 !!!  
7903 - PPD ~  s. o.
7905 - z. Zt in Berechnung

Bei einem "Output" mit "normalen" WU´s zwischen 12 - 16K PPD mehr als ein Trauerspiel  

Ich Armer, ich (selbstbemittleid)  

Meine Hoffnung - der Server erbarmt sich meiner endlich . . .


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: 7905 abgeschlossen  - und welche WU holt er sich - eine 10134  -  ich könnt   . . .

Edit2: Sollte die letzte 790x gewesen sein - hab dem Clienten das  -big "geklaut" 

Brauchte sowieso zum Upload  viel zu lang - 10 min für die 7905, fast 14 für die 7903 . . . UMTS halt . . .


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Januar 2012)

Bei Amigafan's "*7905 - PPD ~ 4500 !!! "* sind dann Meier's *"P7905 TPF 1:48min 36kPPD"* schon wieder grandios

Ist halt alles relativ - ich habe gerade den Core i7-950 auf V7 umgestellt... was holt er sich?? - natürlich eine 7611


----------



## Abductee (9. Januar 2012)

die schwankungen sind extrem.
nach dem ich fast eine woche lang nur mist bekommen habe ~10k am tag, hab ich seit drei tagen ~30k.


----------



## Amigafan (9. Januar 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Bei Amigafan's "*7905 - PPD ~ 4500 !!! "* sind dann Meier's *"P7905 TPF 1:48min 36kPPD"* schon wieder grandios
> 
> Ist halt alles relativ - ich habe gerade den Core i7-950 auf V7 umgestellt... was holt er sich?? - natürlich eine 7611



Hurra! 
Noch einer im Kreise der "Jammer-Lappen"   
Willkommen im Club 

Edit: 


Abductee schrieb:


> die schwankungen sind extrem.
> nach dem ich fast eine woche lang nur mist bekommen habe ~10k am tag, hab ich seit drei tagen ~30k.



Noch einer, der sich zu uns gesellt . . .  
Auch Dir ein herzliches Willkommen


----------



## mattinator (9. Januar 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Noch einer im Kreise der "Jammer-Lappen"


 
Du sagst es. Vllt. sollten wir uns mal wieder darauf besinnen, das zu falten, was da kommt (und ohne "heulen"). Sicher möchte man aus seiner Hard-, Software- und Strom-Investition das Optimum herausholen. Da das jedoch nur bedingt in unserer Macht steht, sollten wir es nehmen, wie es ist (wie Männer).


----------



## ProfBoom (9. Januar 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Bei Amigafan's "*7905 - PPD ~ 4500 !!! "* sind dann Meier's *"P7905 TPF 1:48min 36kPPD"* schon wieder grandios


 
Gut gesummt, Hummel!
Man kann aber noch drunter. Ich rechne gerade an einer 10722 und 10720 (beide Singlecore), die mit etwas über 650PPD liefen - ließe ich den Rechner 24/7 falten. Was letzten Endes bei ~6h/d Faltzeit herauskommt mag ich gar nicht ausrechnen...
Mit den 70xx Projekten hatte ich in etwa dreifache Punkteausbeute.

Immerhin liefert die Grafikkarte konstante Werte!


PS: Hat jemand eine Hausnummer für mich, wie hoch die TPF bei SMP-WUs für einen PhenomII X4 (920) ist?


----------



## sc59 (9. Januar 2012)

ProfBoom schrieb:


> Gut gesummt, Hummel!
> Man kann aber noch drunter. Ich rechne gerade an einer 10722 und 10720 (beide Singlecore), die mit etwas über 650PPD liefen - ließe ich den Rechner 24/7 falten. Was letzten Endes bei ~6h/d Faltzeit herauskommt mag ich gar nicht ausrechnen...
> Mit den 70xx Projekten hatte ich in etwa dreifache Punkteausbeute.
> 
> ...



Schau mal hier wirst du fündig:
Folding@Home Stats und PPD vergleich




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




argh   es geht um TPF .... sorry ist schon zu spät.


----------



## Thosch (10. Januar 2012)

Aber die Schwankungen sind schon extrem. Bin wirklich am Überlegen wieder auf v6 zurückzusteigen.


----------



## Uwe64LE (10. Januar 2012)

Und es wird immer schlimmer. Die Schwankungen zwischen 30.000 und 50.000 PPD waren ja schon stark,
aber das war Jammern auf hohem Niveau.

Nun hab ich eine P7001 WU abgegriffen und schaffe bei einer TPF von knapp 7 Min nur noch
4.800 PPD mit einem i7 2600K. Weder Neustart des Clients noch Neustart PC ändern daran etwas.

Dadurch ist mein Rechner nun noch über 9 Stunden blockiert- für lächerliche 2.300 Punkte.
Das hat in meinen Augen dann nichts mit Rumheulen zu tun. Das ist einfach ineffizient, 
um nicht zu sagen: Energieverschwendung.


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Januar 2012)

mattinator schrieb:


> Du sagst es. Vllt. sollten wir uns mal wieder darauf besinnen, das zu falten, was da kommt (und ohne "heulen"). Sicher möchte man aus seiner Hard-, Software- und Strom-Investition das Optimum herausholen. Da das jedoch nur bedingt in unserer Macht steht, sollten wir es nehmen, wie es ist (wie Männer ).



Da hast du maximal recht; trotzdem ist es ungut wenn eine "Verbesserung" (von V6 auf V7) eher für Unruhe sorgt als für Entspannung
Sowas wie "entspanntes Falten" sollte bei einem freiwilligen "shared computing" möglich sein - immer mehr ist es aber "beta-testing"
Nach meiner Meinung schadet sowas dem Anliegen der Sache


----------



## Malkolm (10. Januar 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> immer mehr ist es aber "beta-testing"


 
Naja der V7 ist eben noch ein Beta-Client, mit all den Vor- und Nachteilen.


----------



## sc59 (10. Januar 2012)

CES 2012 
dual Socket Mainboard von Asus vorgestellt.

Asus zeigt G-Serien-Notebook für Next-Gen-Geforce und Dual-CPU-Mainboard für Ivy Bridge - ivy bridge, asus, notebook, motherboard, ces, kepler, nvidia


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Januar 2012)

Malkolm schrieb:


> Naja der V7 ist eben noch ein Beta-Client, mit all den Vor- und Nachteilen.


 
Das ist schon richtig - aber es ist *OPEN*-Beta
Und der "Beta-Tester" ist sich (im Normalfall) gar nicht bewusst, dass er mit einer "suboptimalen" Software arbeitet
Der Zugang zur V7 sollte nicht so direkt möglich sein

Stell dir das mal so vor:

Der User "Faltfreudiger" lädt sich die Software herunter die er braucht - dummerweise V7
Er fängt an zu falten - und erwischt dabei dummerweise eine 7611
Ungläubig schaut er auf seinen Monitor und beschliesst: "Nee - *dafür* verballer ich doch nicht Strom und Zeit"
... Minus ein Falter ...


----------



## Malkolm (10. Januar 2012)

Ein unbedarfter User, der nur von dem Projekt gehört hat und daraufhin interessiert die Seite von stanford besucht wird dort keinen Link auf den V7 Client finden ( Folding@home - Download the Folding@home software application ).
Selbst nach einem Klick auf "High Performance Clients" mit dem dicken "BETA" Schildchen davor taucht der V7 Client (noch) nicht auf.

Ich wage daher die Behauptung, dass Nutzer des V7 sich tiefer in die Materie eingelesen haben, zumindest aber ein entsprechendes Forum besucht haben. Sollte innerhalb des Forums nicht klar herausgestellt sein, dass der V7 für blutige Neulinge eventuell nicht die optimale Wahl ist, dann ist da doch eher ein "Fehler" der Community und nicht von Stanford selbst oder?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Januar 2012)

Also ich für meinen Teil bin momentan mit dem V7 mit den normalen SMP-WU's durch > wenn ich heute Abend nach Hause komme, werd ich nach dem Fertigfalten der aktuellen WU mit dem V6 normale SMP-WU's weiterfalten > da hab immerhin konstante 50kPPD. 

Nach dem NT-Wechsel und ein paar Test-WU's wird dann wieder BigWU unter V7 getestet.


----------



## Wolvie (10. Januar 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> ..Der User "Faltfreudiger" lädt sich die Software herunter die er braucht - dummerweise V7
> Er fängt an zu falten - und erwischt dabei dummerweise eine 7611
> Ungläubig schaut er auf seinen Monitor und beschliesst: "Nee - *dafür* verballer ich doch nicht Strom und Zeit"
> ... Minus ein Falter ...


 
Ich dachte immer, wir falten für den guten Zweck und nicht wegen den guten WU's/den Punkten. 

Bin gerade etwas ungläubig... gestern Abend hatte ich noch eine 7610 auf'm LP liegen, lief mit ~3300 PPD. Heute morgen (ca. 8h Pause) LP wieder weiterfalten lassen... 10.200 PPD!!  TPF gestern: über 23min, TPF heute: 4min16sek.... bin verwirrt 

Nachtrag: Hmpf! Anscheind hab ich nur den Client angehalten aber nicht geschlossen...


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Januar 2012)

Malkolm schrieb:


> Ich wage daher die Behauptung, dass Nutzer des V7 sich tiefer in die Materie eingelesen haben, zumindest aber ein entsprechendes Forum besucht haben. Sollte innerhalb des Forums nicht klar herausgestellt sein, dass der V7 für blutige Neulinge eventuell nicht die optimale Wahl ist, dann ist da doch eher ein "Fehler" der Community und nicht von Stanford selbst oder?


 
Da hast du wohl recht - bloss geht es ja nicht darum wer der "Schuldige" ist sondern um die Tatsache, dass durch die Probleme potentielle Falter verloren gehen



Wolvie schrieb:


> Ich dachte immer, wir falten für den guten Zweck und nicht wegen den guten WU's/den Punkten.


 
Und wieder ein "du hast recht" - bloss ... wir *falten* für den guten Zweck; mir geht es um die "*ich falte nicht/nicht mehr*" User

Aber lassen wir das jetzt - ich meine das Thema ist ausgenudelt genug


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Januar 2012)

Der V7 ist ja nach wie vor Beta, folglich also noch in der Testphase und ich glaube da die Frage ist ganz berechtigt: In wie fern fliessen die WU's vom V7 momentan überhaupt mit in die Forschung ein? 

Ich meine, solang Standfort nicht 100% sicher sein kann, das die WU-Ergebnisse vom V7 auch stimmen, wäre es ja mit einem gewissen Risiko verbunden mit möglicherweise falschen Daten zu forschen.

Mich würde es auch absolut nicht wundern, wenn die gleichen WU's auch im V6 gefaltet werden um so die V7-Ergnisse auf Korrektheit zu überprüft, aber die Ergebnisse vom V7 momentan gar nicht mit in die Forschung einfliessen. 

Von der Annahme her gesehen wäre also falten unter V6 also auch nicht verkehrt.


----------



## mattinator (10. Januar 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Der V7 ist ja nach wie vor Beta, folglich also noch in der Testphase und ich glaube da die Frage ist ganz berechtigt: In wie fern fliessen die WU's vom V7 momentan überhaupt mit in die Forschung ein?


 
Der Status des Clients hat da wohl wenig Einfluss, entscheidend ist der Folding-Core. Und  an der Stelle gibt es meines Wissens "nur" einen kleinen aber bzgl. PPD z.T. feinen Unterschied: der v6-Client erhält keine Projekte für den a4-Core, der bis auf einige Ausnahmen merklich höhere PPD als der a3-Core bringt.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Januar 2012)

mattinator schrieb:


> Der Status des Clients hat da wohl wenig Einfluss, entscheidend ist der Folding-Core. Und an der Stelle gibt es meines Wissens "nur" einen kleinen aber bzgl. PPD z.T. feinen Unterschied: der v6-Client erhält keine Projekte für den a4-Core, der bis auf einige Ausnahmen merklich höhere PPD als der a3-Core bringt.


Wenn der Core der ausschlaggebende Punkt ist, wieso dann diese, schon sehr lang andauernde Beta-Phase des V7-Clients (erschien im März)? 


Was ist jetzt schon wieder? Keine Signatur. 


V6 läuft jetzt wieder auf dem Server > P7157 48kPPD.


----------



## kubi-1988 (10. Januar 2012)

Auch mir ist die fehlende Konstanz der PPD beim 7er Client aufgefallen. Deshalb läuft dann auch wieder falls die CPU arbeiten soll der 6er Client, allerdings habe (auf die Schnelle) nichts gefunden, dass die WUs auf den 7er Client beschränkt wären. Die schlecht laufenden 7600&7601 werden an alle Clients 6.34 und später vergeben. (zumindest laut Info hier)
Auch bei WUs wie 7001 finde ich keine Einschränkung auf den 7er Client. (s. hier)
Vllt gibts die WUs auch sonst oft und nur beim 7er Client wird genau hin geschaut, weil er noch ziemlich neu ist, aber daran glaube ich nicht so recht.

Es gibt mittlerweile auch mal wieder eine neue Version des 7er Clients die 7.1.43.

Changelog:

```
FAHClient:
v7.1.43:

    Only update active project descriptions.
    Retry failed project description updates at most every 5 minutes.
    Work around Windows socket blocking write problem. #762
    Updated copyright dates.


v7.1.42:

    Networking code overhaul.


v7.1.41:

    Added Tesla M2075 GPU. #766
    Ignore SIGPIPE in FAHCoreWrapper.
    Fixed OSX lanuchd usage. #638
    Fixed socket timeout/heartbeat issues. #762, #764, #765, #775
    Print slot number with nearly all WU messages. #769
    Print core number with core emitted log messages.
    Changed log tag order to WU##:FS##:0x##
    Fixed core wrapper interrupt/kill handling.


v7.1.40:

    Fixed some debian package problems.
    Get actual core PID from core wrapper and wait for it when stopping core.
    Fixed finishing a paused slot problem. #755
    Fixed GPU allocation problem. #767


v7.1.39:

    Obscure passkey even when saved as a slot option. #742
    Added FAHCoreWrapper which handles soft core shutdown. #563
    Removed code which kills cores which are known to not shutdown softly.
    Add 'Upload' & 'Download' to percent in log. #532
    Convert 'Unit ##' and 'Slot ##' to 'WU##' and 'FS##' in log. #686
    Resolved many of the lintian warnings & errors on the .deb package. #745
    Keep queue entries sorted by ID in FAHControl.
    Added log filtering to FAHControl. #157
    Preload much more of the log.
    Print date to log periodically. #122
    Slightly increased OSX DMG window size. #583
    Restored --info functionality in FAHViewer.
    Custom donor and team stats links. #673
    Fixed bug in project information downloading.
    Removed build machine names from packages.
    Added more log information for core crashes return codes in Windows. #753
    Fixed a multi-vendor GPU indexing bug. #756
    Use blocking socket writes in an attempt to fix #682.
    Split deb, RPM and OSX packages.
    Removed dependencies on GL libraries. #751
    Don't enable GPU by default in .deb config. #749
    Integrated most of smoking2000's .deb package improvements.
    Unpause WU on finish. #755
    GPU white list updates. #752


FAHControl:
v7.1.43:

    Don't flash 'Offline' status while trying to connect.
    Cleaned up some Windows related connection issues.
    Don't timeout connection because FAHControl is busy.
    Updated copyright dates.
    Restore 'Follow' log check box. #758
    Don't refilter log unless filters have actually changed.


v7.1.41:

    Changed copyright line in about box. #771
    Added disconnect error messages.
    Improved loading of large log files.
    Swapped 'Severity' combo for 'Errors & Warnings' check box.


v7.1.40:

    Fixed missing system info. #759
    Fixed debian package problem.


v7.1.39:

    Fixed deb install location problems. #718
    Fixed shebang line. #719
    Fixed client status message updating when paused/unpaused. #526
    Fixed 'fah' module location problems. #669
    Reduced tool bar font size so it fits the default window size.


FAHViewer:
v7.1.43:

    Updated copyright dates.


v7.1.40:

    Fixed deb package problems.


v7.1.39:

    Initial separate 3D viewer package
    Ignore SIGPIPE which kills viewer in OSX.
```

@mattinator: Das mit dem a4-Core ist so nicht richtig siehe Link bei den Projekten 7610&7611 bzw. auch projects 7000 - 7028 in full bzw. die Information, welche angegeben werden stimmen nicht.

Edit2: Ich hab gerade die neuste Version installiert. Installation wie die letzten Male kein Problem. Alte Version deinstalliert und Daten behalten. Danach einfach die neue installiert und er rechnet mit der alten Config die alte WU weiter.
So zum Guten: Projektbeschreibung funktioniert bei mir wieder, es kann eine persönlich Nutzeradresse für die Stats angegeben werden (funktioniert auch gut) und die Log kann nach Fehlern, Slots und Units gefiltert werden.
Zum schlechten: Die Berechnung der TPF nach dem Client-Neustart und bei einer angefangenen WU funktioniert immer noch nicht. Mehr negatives ist mir allerdings bis jetzt nicht aufgefallen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Januar 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Was ist jetzt schon wieder? Keine Signatur.


Wieder da, aber Zeit zum nächsten Update *-*12min?


----------



## Uwe64LE (10. Januar 2012)

Jungs, mal Hand auf´s Herz. Natürlich falten wir alle, weil wir FAH für ein vernünftiges, sinnvolles Projekt halten
und weil wir unseren Teil für die Forschung (oder eben "den guten Zweck" ) beisteuern wollen.

Aber wer behauptet, die Punkte würden ihn überhaupt nicht interessieren, der lebt auf einem anderen Stern 

Was ist denn aus FAH geworden? Ursprünglich war es angeblich dafür gedacht, ungenutzte Rechenzeit bzw.
Ressourcen für das Projekt nutzbar zu machen. In Deutschland gab es dazu sogar mal eine Petition zur
Nutzung von öffentlichen bzw. Behördenrechnern.
Ich erinnere mich noch gut daran, dass es für die ersten WU sagenhafte 15 Punkte gab. Nicht 15 Hundert,
15 Tausend oder gar 150.000- nein Fünfzehn!

Später war man mit 5.000 PPD bei SMP mit nem Dualcore oder einer 8800 GTS  der Held.

Die meisten von uns haben sich hardware explizit für FAH gekauft. Der Strom ist auch nicht umsonst.
Ich finde, dass man da selbst bei einer beta erwarten kann, dass der Wert nicht auf ein Zehntel absackt
und man um den Lohn seiner Bemühungen geprellt wird.

btw.
Die "Jungfräulichkeit" ist schon lange dahin. Hier geht´s inzwischen um knallharte Wirtschaftsinteressen
und sei es auch nur in Form von Marketing.
EVGA ködert seine Falter sogar indirekt mit Geld, indem man bucks bekommt.


----------



## Schmidde (10. Januar 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wieder da, aber Zeit zum nächsten Update *-*12min?


 
Hatten wir doch letztes mal auch als EOC down war....hängen mal wieder mit den Updates hinterher


----------



## Henninges (10. Januar 2012)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> EVGA ködert seine Falter sogar indirekt mit Geld, indem man bucks bekommt.



haben wir das nicht auch mit der "falter des monats" aktion getan ?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Januar 2012)

Falter des Monats? Wan war das? 
Jetzt im Ernst: Mit der "Falter des Monats"-Aktion wars wie mit der  > also Bestechungsversuch wegen 3X würde ich das noch nicht nennen.


----------



## Eifelaner (10. Januar 2012)

ich hab auch grad mal den v7 installiert, auf anhieb (erster eindruck) schwer begeistert


----------



## Amigafan (10. Januar 2012)

Es ist vollbracht . . . 

Meine erste big ist durch 

Nach einem Upload von 39  Minuten habe ich 67127 Punkte gutgeschrieben bekommen - schöne Hausnummer - gefällt!


----------



## davidof2001 (10. Januar 2012)

Bei solchen Uploadzeiten würde sich der V7 Client erst recht lohnen. Da kann man die nächste WU schon anfangen während die letzte am hochladen ist. So verringert man die Idle Zeit.


----------



## Amigafan (10. Januar 2012)

davidof2001 schrieb:


> Bei solchen Uploadzeiten würde sich der V7 Client erst recht lohnen. Da kann man die nächste WU schon anfangen während die letzte am hochladen ist. So verringert man die Idle Zeit.



Die ist "natürlich" auf dem V7er gelaufen - und die nachfolgende 7611   war beim Ende des Uploads schon zu 7% fertig gerechnet . . . 


Edit: 


Uwe64LE schrieb:


> EVGA ködert seine Falter sogar indirekt mit Geld, indem man bucks bekommt.



Und was kann man mit diesen "Bucks" anfangen?
Kommt man damit etwa nach Bucks-dehude? Kauft man damit Bucks-en - äääh Hosen? Oder trifft man Bucks Bunny?   
Und indirekt Geld - zum Einkauf bei . . .? 
Mal ehrlich - was macht man mit den Bucks?


----------



## nooby-on-mp3 (11. Januar 2012)

Guten morgen zusammen!

Das mit dem Evga Team würde mich aber auch interresieren!!!

Was hat es mit den "Bucks" auf sich und wie funktioniert das, wer kann da mal eine genaue Aussage treffen?!


----------



## davidof2001 (11. Januar 2012)

Irgendwie war das. Ich glaube man bekommt pro 100k Punkten einen buck der denn irgendwie in dollar umgerechnet wird. Und mit diesen bucks kann man dann im EVGA online Shop einkaufen. Aber das macht nur minimal was aus. Und das ganze wird glaube nach einem
Jahr abgerechnet. 
Auf
Jeden fall kommt da nicht wirklich was bei rum für das was man investiert. Aber viele werden es wohl machen wenn man sich das folding Team mal anschaut.


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Januar 2012)

nooby-on-mp3 schrieb:


> Was hat es mit den "Bucks" auf sich und wie funktioniert das


 
Wenn du anderen im EVGA-Forum hilfst bzw. einen wichtigen Post schreibst kannst du dafür BUCKS bekommen (unlimitiert)
Wenn du entsprechende Milestones beim folding erreichst kannst du dafür BUCKS bekommen (max. 120 Bucks pro Jahr)
Wenn du oder jemand Anderes unter deinem Namen neue Hardware registriert kannst du dafür BUCKS bekommen (unlimitiert)

1 BUCK = 1 Dollar; damit kannst du online EVGA-Waren kaufen


----------



## Malkolm (11. Januar 2012)

Allerdings nur im US-EVGA Shop Kommt also immer noch Shipping + Steuer dazu, was das alles wieder uninteressant macht


----------



## Z28LET (11. Januar 2012)

Ja, ist im Prinzip nicht für EU gedacht, eher nur US.


----------



## nooby-on-mp3 (11. Januar 2012)

Einfach mal hier rein schauen, das sagt schon einiges...

EVGA | Folding@EVGA | Promotions

EVGA bucks for folding@home points -- thoughts

EVGA | EVGA Bucks | What are EVGA Bucks?

Vor allem der erste Link ist interresant!


----------



## Amigafan (11. Januar 2012)

Wunder - oh Wunder . . . 

Mein 2600K hat mal wieder eine 8011 erhalten - und gleich einen neuen Rekord aufgestellt: 

Bei einer TPF von 0:29 Min eine Gutschrift von 2320 Punkten - das bedeutet eine PPD von gut  67200  Punkten bei 4,2GHz   

So mag ich das . . .

Edit:
Und noch ein Rekord:

Meine erste 6-stellige Punktezahl für einen Tag - big sei Dank . . .


----------



## Schmidde (11. Januar 2012)

Wow, bei knapp 20° Zimmertemperatur läuft meine Waku fast passiv im Faltbetrieb 
Wassertemperatur sind 30° und CPU bei 3,3GHz ungefähr 40° (lässt sich ja beim X6 schlecht sagen )
Nur alle 10min springen für 2-3min die Lüfter an und laufen dann bei 250U/min, würde ich die Regelung der Wassertemp. etwas nach oben setzten warscheinlich gar nicht mehr.


----------



## xX jens Xx (11. Januar 2012)

Ich meld mich mal für 5 Monate in die USA ab!
Keep on folding!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Januar 2012)

@xX jens Xx: Wieso abmelden, verlangen die Amis zu viel fürs Internet? 
Falten isch schon klar das du ne Pause einlegst, aber im Forum kann man ja trotzem aktiv sein.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (11. Januar 2012)

Wo wir grade dabei sind:
Ik meld mich auch mal ab und schieb 2Tage Pause


----------



## Special_Flo (11. Januar 2012)

Guten Abend 
Ich bekomme die GX2 von Nfsgame
Nicht richtig zum laufen. heißt aktueller Treiber (WIn 7 64bit)
Aber ich bekomme nur 1 GPU von beiden zum rennen.
Client Console v6
mfg Flo


----------



## Uwe64LE (11. Januar 2012)

Malkolm schrieb:


> Allerdings nur im US-EVGA Shop Kommt also immer noch Shipping + Steuer dazu, was das alles wieder uninteressant macht


Nun ja, das SR-2 kostet 599$ ... das sind aktuell 472€.
Schau mal nach, was das Teil in Deutschland kostet.
Wenn du von den 599$ jetzt noch 120 Bucks abziehst, bist du bei 479$= 377€.
Da kann man sich dann mal näher mit dem Kleingedruckten befassen 

Außerdem gibts auch manchmal Grafikkarten im Angebot oder mit 30$ mail in rebate.


----------



## Amigafan (11. Januar 2012)

Special_Flo schrieb:


> Guten Abend
> Ich bekomme die GX2 von Nfsgame
> Nicht richtig zum laufen. heißt aktueller Treiber (WIn 7 64bit)
> Aber ich bekomme nur 1 GPU von beiden zum rennen.
> ...


 
Meines Wissens nach must Du SLI ausschalten und jeder Graka eine eigene (verschiedene) ID zuweisen, also z. B.:
ID 0 = CPU
ID 1 = Graka 1
ID 2 = Graka 2

Am Besten ist es allerdings, wenn Du den Vorbesitzer direkt fragst - er sollte es wissen . . .


BTW: Hat jemand von Euch noch eine GTS 450 ? Preis - und andere Vorschläge bitte als PN an mich . . .


----------



## nfsgame (11. Januar 2012)

Habe ihm schon Tipps gegeben wie ich es laufen hatte . 

Aber den v3 haste jetzt laufen, oder ?


----------



## Special_Flo (11. Januar 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Meines Wissens nach must Du SLI ausschalten und jeder Graka eine eigene (verschiedene) ID zuweisen, also z. B.:
> ID 0 = CPU
> ID 1 = Graka 1
> ID 2 = Graka 2
> ...



Kann man das nicht durch die Flag -gpu 0 und so machen?
Edit : v3 geht


----------



## nfsgame (11. Januar 2012)

Amigafan meint den 7er Client.


----------



## davidof2001 (12. Januar 2012)

Mit was genau erfaltet der picard81_4711 eigentlich 700k Punkte mit 3 WUs? 
Er hatte mal was von 3 Stück i7 2600k gesagt, aber die würden ja nicht für diese Punkte reichen.


----------



## p00nage (12. Januar 2012)

Ich bin grad wenig geschockt, gestern hab ich nur 13k ppd mit nem 2600k gemacht obwohl er ja 24/7 läuft... heute siehst auch schon wieder nach nicht vielen Punkten aus :-!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Januar 2012)

davidof2001 schrieb:


> Mit was genau erfaltet der picard81_4711 eigentlich 700k Punkte mit 3 WUs?
> Er hatte mal was von 3 Stück i7 2600k gesagt, aber die würden ja nicht für diese Punkte reichen.


Laut seinen eigenen Angaben im Vorstellungsthread mit den von dir erwähnten 3 2600K und einem 980X.


----------



## p00nage (12. Januar 2012)

aber so wie er punkte bekommt müsste er ja mit 2600k big´s falten aber die gibt's doch eig dafür nicht mehr wirklich oder nicht ?


----------



## Abductee (12. Januar 2012)

ich bekomm mit meinem 2600k @ stock unter V7 mit bigadv und max-packet-size big ~30k pro tag.
sein 980X ist glaub ich sehr stark übertaktet, der bringt am meisten.


----------



## p00nage (12. Januar 2012)

Ja aber es geht drum das er mit 2600k ja normal bei jedem update dann punkte bekommen müsste und net nur so wie jetzt 

Ich bin mit 2600k wie gestern zwischen 13k ppd und 44k ppd


----------



## acer86 (12. Januar 2012)

er wird Bigwu´s falten unter Linux denk ich mal, da gab es doch den Mod das man mehr CPU kerne Vorgaukeln kan damit man Big Wu´s bekommt


----------



## davidof2001 (12. Januar 2012)

Aber damit schafft man doch keine 250K Punkte pro WU und das noch in 2 Tagen. Da MUSS noch ien wenig mehr dahinterstecken.


----------



## p00nage (12. Januar 2012)

jo des wäre interessant weil scheint ja nicht schlecht zu gehen, wenn ich meine 13k ppd damit gestern vergleiche


----------



## Uwe64LE (12. Januar 2012)

p00nage schrieb:


> jo des wäre interessant weil scheint ja nicht schlecht zu gehen, wenn ich meine 13k ppd damit gestern vergleiche


Lass dich nicht schocken von den 13k. Ich hatte vor ein paar Tagen auch so einen miesen Lauf und mehrere WU abgefasst,
bei denen der 2600K gerade mal 4.000 PPD bekommt.
Dafür gibts auch wieder bessere Tage, an denen man über 40.000 PPD kommt.


----------



## Amigafan (12. Januar 2012)

Seit heute früh mal wieder nur "Schrott-WU´s" unterwegs: 

Auf allen drei Rechnern 7611er (extrem langsam) und nur beim 2600K mal ne 7610 
Hoffe, dass ich für heute zumindest 30k Punkte mache . . .


----------



## acer86 (12. Januar 2012)

bei mir ist es heute auch sehr schwankend, erst 8004 dan 8001 dan 8011 gleich 3 stück hintereinander und jetzt gerade eine 7025  na ja zum Glück noch keine 76xx wu heute


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Januar 2012)

Mein NT ist heute gekommen und hab ne Frage bezüglich des V7 unter Linux:
Wie kann ich verhindern das der V7 bei Systemstart gleich mitgestartet wird?


----------



## Malkolm (12. Januar 2012)

Wie jedes andere Programm unter Linux auch:

Die Start/Stop Skripte liegen in /etc/init.d/
Unter /etc/inittab findest du das globale startscript, bzw. die globale config des systemsstarts. Falls du direkt auf den Desktop bootest (runlevel 5) werden alle scripte bis dato (also 1,2,3,4) auch mit ausgeführt, entsprechend bei servern ohne x11 bis runlevel 3 (full multiuser + network). Meist verweist die inittab auf ein eigenes Verzeichnis pro runlevel, unter ubuntu imho /etc/init.d/rc5.d/ 
In diesem Verzeichnis sind alle Start/Stop Einträge enthalten. Z.B. "Sfah7" (S für Start). Soll etwas nicht automatish gestartet werden einfach den verweis dort löschen.

Oder du benutzt das Systemconfig-Tool deiner Distribution


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Januar 2012)

Bei den Dateien heisst es keine Berechtigung und das Systemconfig-Tool find ich auch nicht > ich muss mir unbedingt ne HDD zulegen damit ich Win7 testen kann, denn Linux und ich passen irgendwie nich zusammen. 

Schmarrn, falte die V6-WU fertig, baue NT ein und teste ich halt dann mit dem V7.


----------



## Amigafan (12. Januar 2012)

Malkolm schrieb:


> Wie jedes andere Programm unter Linux auch:
> 
> Die Start/Stop Skripte liegen in /etc/init.d/
> Unter /etc/inittab findest du das globale startscript, bzw. die globale config des systemsstarts. Falls du direkt auf den Desktop bootest (runlevel 5) werden alle scripte bis dato (also 1,2,3,4) auch mit ausgeführt, entsprechend bei servern ohne x11 bis runlevel 3 (full multiuser + network). Meist verweist die inittab auf ein eigenes Verzeichnis pro runlevel, unter ubuntu imho /etc/init.d/rc5.d/
> ...



Das grundsätzliche "Problem" bei Linux ist, dass es Dateien schlichtweg sperrt - man hat nicht einmal als root die Berechtigung, Änderungen vorzunehmen - was hilft mir dann der Status "root"?
Ich werde so gezwungen, teilweise automatisch getroffene Einstellungen zu übernehmen - auch wenn sie mir - um es mal vorsichtig auszudrücken - unglücklich gewählt erscheinen.
Und ich lasse mich ungerne von etwas - sei es nun Hard - oder Software - bevormunden! Was anderes geschieht hier nicht . . .


----------



## T0M@0 (12. Januar 2012)

als root darf man alles


----------



## Muschkote (12. Januar 2012)

@A.Meier-PS3

Ich versteh irgendwie nicht warum Du dir so einen Stress machst. Ich denke der Server soll nur falten?
Setz doch einfach Linux ganz minimalistisch auf und lass die BIGs rennen! Spar dir doch den ganzen Mist mit den kleinen WUs und die Experimente mit v7, es gibt *keine* WUs die mehr ppd erzeugen als die 6903 oder *besser 6904* .
Ich hab heute eine bekommen und die wird für geschmeidige 160kppd sorgen.  Müsste am 14. Abends fertig werden. 
Ich hab auch nicht die Ahnung von Linux aber habs mit der Stanford Anleitung hinbekommen und die Kiste rennt.


----------



## Amigafan (12. Januar 2012)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> als root darf man alles



Schön wär es - aber dem ist nicht so . . .
Versuche mal bei Ubuntu auch nur irgend eine "Kleinigkeit" bei der FAHControl/FAHClient-Installation zu ändern - Du beißt garantiert auf Granit - ohne Aussicht auf Erfolg . . .


----------



## nfsgame (12. Januar 2012)

Machs übers Terminal mit "sudo" davor . Da kann man dann zB die .desktop-Dateien ausm Autostart werfen .


----------



## Malkolm (12. Januar 2012)

Ubuntu hat irgendwann angefangen die Rechte des Users in den Systemtools zu beschneiden, wohl auch um unbeabsichtigten Schäden entgegenzuwirken 

Als root übers Terminal geht alles und Linux...wirklich alles


----------



## Amigafan (12. Januar 2012)

Mag sein, dass ich da einfach noch zu unerfahren mit Linux bin . . .  

Da heist es einfach noch - üüüüüben  

BTW: Die Server haben sich "herabgelassen" mir nach dem ganzen 76xx-Schrott kurz vor "Toreschluß" noch mal eine big (6900) zu überlassen . . . 
Beschäftigung bis Samstag für meinen 2600K


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Januar 2012)

@Muschkote: 1. Weil die Nicht-Serverfalter sich dafür interessiert haben und ich ihnen den Gefallen tun wollte. 
2. Ich es auch wissen wollte > es nie schaden kann zu wissen was einem zukommt falls die Big's mal aus sind oder Standfort noch mehr Änderungen im BigWU-Bereich vornimmt.
3. Ein bis'chen was von der Materie (Linux) zu verstehen kann auch nicht schaden. 
4. Wer sagt den das der Server auf Lebenszeit ein reiner Falter bleibt? 

Ich baue dem Server jetzt das neue NT ein, kurze Testphase und zurück zu den BigWU's.


----------



## Amigafan (12. Januar 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ich baue dem Server jetzt das neue NT ein, kurze Testphase und zurück zu den BigWU's.


 
Na dann viel Erfolg beim Einbau und den folgenden Tests - auf dass Du bald wieder voll "zuschlagen" kannst  - wir brauchen alle Punkte . . .


----------



## sc59 (12. Januar 2012)

- auf dass Du bald wieder voll "zuschlagen" kannst  - wir brauchen alle Punkte . . . [/QUOTE]

ca . 4 millionen um auf Platz 17 vorzustoßen. 3, 2, 1 tage


----------



## Z28LET (12. Januar 2012)

Ja, möglicht bevor "the fog" (HPCS) und einholt.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Januar 2012)

Der Server läuft nicht mit den Seasonic X-560 und ich verstehe nicht warum.


----------



## acer86 (12. Januar 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Der Server läuft nicht mit den Seasonic X-560 und ich verstehe nicht warum.


 

Startet gar nicht ?    alle stecker richtig dran?  hast du schon getestet ob das Netzteil Eventuell Defekt ist?

liegt es vielleicht an der Server eigenen Fehler Erkennung das er nicht startet weil er die Original Netzteil nicht findet ?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Januar 2012)

NT funktioniert > Betreibe gerade den 1090T damit der am falten ist.

Was beim Server auffällig ist, das die eine LED auf dem Mainboard nicht grün leuchtet > die leuchtet sonst sogar im Standby. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab dem Server die alten NT's wieder eingebaut und er läuft.


----------



## Schmidde (12. Januar 2012)

Fragt sich nur wie das Board erkennt das da die Originalnetzteile drann sind....bzw es nicht sind


----------



## acer86 (12. Januar 2012)

liegt vielleicht an der dual Netzteil Controllerplatine die auf dein Bilder zu sehen ist,  ansonsten 

*EDIT: *kannst ja ma beide Netzteile rein stecken als Platzhalter, und das neue zum testen extern anschließen, vielleicht muss min. ein nt Kontakt zu der Platine haben


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Januar 2012)

Es gibt zwar noch von der Stromversorgungsplatine, an der die beiden NT's angeschlossen sind, noch ein Datenkabel > aber wenn ich dieses ausziehe startet der Server troztem und die LED leuchtet auch, auch wen der Server vorher stromlos war.


----------



## acer86 (12. Januar 2012)

oder kan es vielleicht sein das bei so ein server die pin Belegung den 24pin Mb steckers oder 8pin Eps steckers eine andere ist und nicht Konform mit der ATX Bauweise ist?


----------



## p00nage (13. Januar 2012)

sry war wenig spät dran


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Januar 2012)

In den Handbücher vom Server sind leider keine Steckerplegungspläne abgebildet, ich schau mal was Googel ausspuckt.

Nachtrag: Googel spuckt leider nicht aus.


Nachtrag 2: Hab jetzt endlich was rausgefunden: 24-Pin-Mainboardstecker gibt es in 3 Belegungsvarianten > ATX/EPS12V (PC-Standart), ATX-GES und WTX.
Zusätzlich gibt es noch den EPS12V auch noch in einer Serverausführung.


Nachtrag 3: Server scheind einen WTX-Stecker zu haben, da der ATX-GES farblich (Kabel) nicht passt > Weiss jemand wo ich ein Anschlussschema des WTX-Mainbordstecker her bekomme?


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Januar 2012)

@ A.Meier - sorry da kann ich dir auch grad nicht weiterhelfen

@  habe eben e-mail gekriegt, dass sich meine WaKü-Lieferung (Server) bis ende Monat verzögert
Nun schraub ich erstmal (am WE) normale Core i7-Kühler drauf und schaue wie weit ich komme ...


----------



## Malkolm (13. Januar 2012)

Eine Aufstellung der Pin-Belegung (mit bunten Bildchen) von ATX, SFX und WTX findet sich hier: PCGuide - Ref - Power Supply - Parts

Wenn es aber wirklich WTX ist, dann hättest du ja zwei große Verbindungen (24pin + 22pin). Außerdem ist der WTX Standard seit 2004 imho kein wirklicher Standard mehr^^

Edit: Was mir da einfällt: Poste doch mal die Infos, die bei den alten Netzteilen dranstehen (Hersteller, Typen-Nummern etc.). Nächster Schritt wäre sich ein DMM zu nehmen und alle Pins des alten Netzteils durchzugehen. Selbst wenn das NT nicht läuft (aber in der Steckdose steckt) gibt es einen Anschluß mit StandBy-Spannung (imho 5V). Wenn du ein grünes Kabel identifizieren kannst verbinde den entsprechenden Pin mal mit ner Büroklammer mit Masse, dann sollte das NT starten, sofern es sich um irgendeinen Standard handelt. Daraufhin wieder mit dem DMM alle Pins vermessen und rausbekommen wo +12V, -12V, 5V und 3,3V liegen.


----------



## Wolvie (13. Januar 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> @  habe eben e-mail gekriegt, dass sich meine WaKü-Lieferung (Server) bis ende Monat verzögert
> Nun schraub ich erstmal (am WE) normale Core i7-Kühler drauf und schaue wie weit ich komme ...


Bekam auch vor paar Tagen eine Mail, das _vorraussichtlich_ heute mein WaKü verschickt wird, am Freitag den 13. ... wenn das man (k)ein gutes Omen ist


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Januar 2012)

Malkolm schrieb:


> Eine Aufstellung der Pin-Belegung (mit bunten Bildchen) von ATX, SFX und WTX findet sich hier: PCGuide - Ref - Power Supply - Parts
> 
> Wenn es aber wirklich WTX ist, dann hättest du ja zwei große Verbindungen (24pin + 22pin). Außerdem ist der WTX Standard seit 2004 imho kein wirklicher Standard mehr^^
> 
> Edit: Was mir da einfällt: Poste doch mal die Infos, die bei den alten Netzteilen dranstehen (Hersteller, Typen-Nummern etc.). Nächster Schritt wäre sich ein DMM zu nehmen und alle Pins des alten Netzteils durchzugehen. Selbst wenn das NT nicht läuft (aber in der Steckdose steckt) gibt es einen Anschluß mit StandBy-Spannung (imho 5V). Wenn du ein grünes Kabel identifizieren kannst verbinde den entsprechenden Pin mal mit ner Büroklammer mit Masse, dann sollte das NT starten, sofern es sich um irgendeinen Standard handelt. Daraufhin wieder mit dem DMM alle Pins vermessen und rausbekommen wo +12V, -12V, 5V und 3,3V liegen.


Dann kann es also WTX nicht sein wenn es zwei grosse Stecker sein müsste.
ATX-GES fällt weg weil die Kabel farblich anderst angeordnet sind.

Von den ganzen Steckerbelegungen auf der Seite passt nicht einer farblich > Dell schon wieder was eigenes?

Die Angaben vom alten NT nutzten wahrscheinlich nicht sehr viel, da beide NT's an einer Stromplatine angeschlossen sind > von dieser Platine weg für die ganzen Kabel.

Ich schaue mal ob ich an der Stromplatine irgendwo eine Bezeichnung finde.


----------



## acer86 (13. Januar 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Dann kann es also WTX nicht sein wenn es zwei grosse Stecker sein müsste.
> ATX-GES fällt weg weil die Kabel farblich anderst angeordnet sind.
> 
> Von den ganzen Steckerbelegungen auf der Seite passt nicht einer farblich > Dell schon wieder was eigenes?
> ...


 
na da hat Dell aber mal wieder was zusammen Gebaut, nach den Motto "Scheiß auf Normung"

kannste nur versuchen, wie es Malkolm schon schreibt, mit ein Multimeter die kabel durch zu messen und die Pinbelegung zu ändern, wen du dein Neues NT nicht umbauen willst wegen Garantie kannste dir ja ein ATX Verlängerung kaufen und die sozusagen als Adapter Kabel umbauen und dazwischen stecken, so verlierst du die Garantie nicht,   
ist aber auch nur eine Notlösung


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Januar 2012)

Die Stecker sehen folgendermassen aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


1          Rot + Rot mit weisser Strich
2          Orange
3          Gelb
4          Gelb
5          Gelb + Gelb mit weissem Strich
6          Schwarz
7          Schwarz
8          Grau
9          Leer
10        Schwarz
11        Schwarz
12        Weiss
13        Orange + Orange mit weissem Strich
14        Orange
15        Gelb
16        Grün
17        Gelb + Gelb mit weissem Strich
18        Schwarz
19        Schwarz
20        Schwarz
21        Schwarz
22        Schwarz
23        Gelb
24        Gelb
 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


1-4       Gelb
5-8       Schwarz

Hab im Standby durchgemessen: 
Weiss 5V
Grün 3V


----------



## Malkolm (13. Januar 2012)

Pin 12 als Standby-Power ist mir absolut unbekannt, hab auch nichts entsprechendes gefunden (ATX, BTX, WTX and other power supply cables connectors pinouts @ pinouts.ru).

Pin 16 (Grün) ist der Startpin, wie vermutet


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Januar 2012)

Also auf gut deutsch > Dell = speziell. 

So wie ich die Sache momementan sehe hab ich zwei Möglichkeiten:
1. Die beiden Luftheuler drinn lassen.
2. 24pin-Verlängerung kaufen und umlöten > die einzelnen Pins werd ich wohl kaum aus dem Steckergehäuse kriegen ohne das sie beschädigt werden.


----------



## Malkolm (13. Januar 2012)

Wenn zumindest Gehäuse und Pins Standard sind, geht das mit Sleeving-Tools recht gut. Ich persönlich würde auch eher eine verlängerung nehmen und die umstecken/löten.
Vorher wäre es dennoch gut zu wissen, was an den anderen Pins anliegt um zu sehen, ob überhaupt die Anzahlen der Rails übereinstimmen. Grün + Schwarz brücken -> DMM 

Zusätzlich würde ich einfach mal beim Dell-Support anrufen/mailen und die Fragen was das für ein komischer Standard sein soll.


----------



## acer86 (13. Januar 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Also auf gut deutsch > Dell = speziell.
> 
> So wie ich die Sache momementan sehe hab ich zwei Möglichkeiten:
> 1. Die beiden Luftheuler drinn lassen.
> 2. 24pin-Verlängerung kaufen und umlöten > die einzelnen Pins werd ich wohl kaum aus dem Steckergehäuse kriegen ohne das sie beschädigt werden.


 
eine Teure Lösung wäre es neu zu vercrimpen siehe hier: MDPC Crimping | MDPC-X Deutschland


aber schneller und billiger wäre sicher löten zumal du auch nur wegen einen Stecker dir so eine Zange kaufen müsstest, ich würde es an deiner stelle sicher Löten


----------



## Schmidde (13. Januar 2012)

acer86 schrieb:


> eine Teure Lösung wäre es neu zu vercrimpen siehe hier: MDPC Crimping | MDPC-X Deutschland
> 
> 
> aber schneller und billiger wäre sicher löten zumal du auch nur wegen einen Stecker dir so eine Zange kaufen müsstest, ich würde es an deiner stelle sicher Löten


 
Mit einem Pin-Remover (Sleeve Werkzeug) gehts schnellerer


----------



## p00nage (13. Januar 2012)

Schmidde schrieb:


> Mit einem Pin-Remover (Sleeve Werkzeug) gehts schnellerer



Jo hab ich mir auch gedacht


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Januar 2012)

Die Anzahlen der einzelnen Farben stimmen nicht wirklich überein > gelb 3:4, schwarz 8:9, rot 5:1, violett 1:0, blau 1:0 usw...


----------



## p00nage (13. Januar 2012)

hört sich nach inkompatibel an ... Hat man ja schon öfter von Dell gehört in Sachen selbst pc aufrüsten und so ...


----------



## Malkolm (13. Januar 2012)

Farben sagen erstmal nichts aus, wichtig ist vielmehr, was rauskommt^^


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Januar 2012)

Frage: Wie kann ich die "-12V"-Leitung am DMM erkennnen oder sind das einfach die schwarzen Massekabel? 


Nachtrag:
Es nach der Messung in Betrieb ergibt sich folgende Pinbelegung:
Weiss 5V Standby
Grün 3V Standby (Startpin)


Gelb 12V
Orange 3V
Rot 5V
Schwarz -12V (?)


----------



## Malkolm (13. Januar 2012)

DMMs zeigen eigentlich auch negative Spannungen an. Schwarz ist in aller Regel Masse (und an jedem Anschluss mehrfach vorhanden). Vom DMM einfach den COM auf Masse halten und mit dem anderen die Punkte abgehen und schauen was angezeigt wird.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Januar 2012)

Malkolm schrieb:


> DMMs zeigen eigentlich auch negative Spannungen an. Schwarz ist in aller Regel Masse (und an jedem Anschluss mehrfach vorhanden). Vom DMM einfach den COM auf Masse halten und mit dem anderen die Punkte abgehen und schauen was angezeigt wird.


Hab nochmal alles durchgemessen, aber ich konnte beim besten Willen die "-12V"-Leitung nicht finden. 

Braucht es die "-12V" überhaupt zwingend oder ist es möglich das Dell das anderst gelösst hat?
Vielleicht Masse und "-12V" gleiche Leitung?


----------



## mattinator (14. Januar 2012)

Nur ganz kurz, neue Version von FAHWatch7: FAHWatch7 0.1.0.0 rev42.zip - cftunity - FAHWatch7 0.1.0.0 rev42 installer - folding@home V7 Client monitor and more! - Google Project Hosting.


----------



## Amigafan (14. Januar 2012)

Meine zweite big ist fertig 
Geschmeidige 67902 Punkte . . .  
Während des Uploads hat er "nebenbei" mal 89% einer 8004 gefaltet  - ob die jetzt geknickt ist?


----------



## Masterchief79 (14. Januar 2012)

Hey,
wollte auch mal mit Falten anfangen und frage mich gerade, welchen Client ich installieren soll. Allerdings benutze ich den Rechner auch ganz normal zum Spielen, das heißt es wäre gut, wenn das im Hintergrund laufen könnte und nicht zu viel Leistung zieht. GPU kann natürlich voll belastet werden, wenn sie nur auf dem Desktop ist.
System besteht aus 2600K@4GHz und einer HD6990.


----------



## T0M@0 (14. Januar 2012)

Masterchief79 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey,
> wollte auch mal mit Falten anfangen und frage mich gerade, welchen Client ich installieren soll. Allerdings benutze ich den Rechner auch ganz normal zum Spielen, das heißt es wäre gut, wenn das im Hintergrund laufen könnte und nicht zu viel Leistung zieht. GPU kann natürlich voll belastet werden, wenn sie nur auf dem Desktop ist.
> System besteht aus 2600K@4GHz und einer HD6990.



Ich würde den neuen Beta v7 Client nutzen. Soll mit Radeon mehr Punkte geben und ist recht einfach zu bedienen. Wenn es beim Zocken ruckeln sollte kann man ja pausieren.


----------



## Masterchief79 (14. Januar 2012)

Okay hab ich drauf, der nimmt sich allerdings nur eine GPU.


----------



## kubi-1988 (14. Januar 2012)

Kannst du dann noch einen weiteren GPU-Slot mit entweder GPU-Index -1 oder 1 hinzufügen? Dann sollte es eigentlich auf beiden laufen. Bei deiner GPU ist auch noch wichtig, dass du unter den Extra Slot options bei den GPU-Slots client-type=advanced setzt. So bekommen die GPUs neue WUs mit den FahCore16 (bringt mehr als doppelt soviele PPD wie die alten WUs mit FahCore11).

Da die 2 GPU-Slots je einen Thread der CPU brauchen, wäre es auch noch besser bei der CPU von SMP mit 8 Kernen auf SMP mit 6 Kernen zu reduzieren.


----------



## Masterchief79 (14. Januar 2012)

Bin total neu in dem Programm, wo stell ich das bitte ein?? Das einzige, was infrage käme, wäre ja offenbar Configure und Preferences, aber da ist nichts davon zu entdecken. 
Außerdem sagt mir das Ding, es nimmt beide GPUs (die oberen beiden Worker), aber die zweite wird nicht ausgelastet, die erste liegt nur bei 70%.

So siehts aktuell bei mir aus:


----------



## kubi-1988 (14. Januar 2012)

Du muss zu erst oben Rechts von Novice auf min. Advanced umstellen. Danach kannst es bei bei Configure unter Slots bei den jeweiligen Slots als Extra Core Option einstellen. (s. Bild im Anhang)

So wie es aussieht rechnen bei dir schon beide GPUs, allerdings nicht die ganze Zeit. Oder lief zu der Zeit bei den Peaks der 2. GPU eine andere Anwendung?
Falls die 2. GPU doch nicht rechnet, müsstest du mal schauen, wie der GPU-Index bei den beiden GPU-Slots ist. Ist er gleich, dann rechnet nur eine der GPUs. Dann solltest du bei der einen mal 0 und bei der anderen 1 als GPU-Index eintragen.

SMP funktioniert dann ähnlich. Du gehst zum SMP-Slot und trägst bei der Anzahl Threads 6 ein. (s. 2. Bild)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schmidde (14. Januar 2012)

Nur schei* WU's Gestern und Heute mal wieder 
7010/11er und eine 8004


Dabei wollte ich doch mit dem X6 noch die 1000e WU falten bevor er von den zwei Opterons abgelöst wird, mit ein paar 8011er wäre das noch möglich


----------



## Amigafan (15. Januar 2012)

Schmidde schrieb:


> Nur schei* WU's Gestern und Heute mal wieder
> 7010/11er und eine 8004



Du bist schon unzufrieden, wenn Du 7010/7011er WU´s bekommst? 

Dann solltest Du drei mal hintereinander die 7611 bekommen - so wie  mein Q8200 von Mittwoch an . . . 
Die brauchen dort fast 24 Stunden und liefern knappe 4300PPD!
Ich glaube kaum, dass Du Dich dann noch über eine 70xx "beschwerst" . . . 

Ich wäre mit "Deinen" WU´s hochzufrieden . . .  - wenn ich sie bekäme!


----------



## davidof2001 (15. Januar 2012)

Die Verteilung ist mir schon manchmal ein Rätsel. Ich bekomme seit 2 Tagen auf 3 Maschinen wieder nur noch 8001er. Das geht ganz gut.


----------



## Wolvie (15. Januar 2012)

davidof2001 schrieb:


> Die Verteilung ist mir schon manchmal ein Rätsel. Ich bekomme seit 2 Tagen auf 3 Maschinen wieder nur noch 8001er. Das geht ganz gut.


 Ca. eine ganze Woche lang hatte ich auf _allen 3_ Systemen nur 8001/8004/8011 bekommen, hin und wieder auch eine 10090.
Die letzen 3 Tage nun an 2 Systemen fast ausschlieslich 7610/7611... und heute dreht sich das Blatt wieder, die 80** kehren zurück.


----------



## Amigafan (15. Januar 2012)

Wolvie schrieb:


> Ca. eine ganze Woche lang hatte ich auf _allen 3_ Systemen nur 8001/8004/8011 bekommen, hin und wieder auch eine 10090.
> Die letzen 3 Tage nun an 2 Systemen fast ausschlieslich 7610/7611... und heute dreht sich das Blatt wieder, die 80** kehren zurück.



Zur Zeit hab ich echt das Gefühl,  mit dem V7er die berühmte "Arschkarte" gezogen zu haben:

Manchmal tagelang auf allen drei Rechnern nur 7610/7611 - die 11er natürlich auf meinen Q9550 und Q8200, weil sie dort den meisten "Schaden" anrichten.. Dort "schaffen" diese dann  zwischen  4200 und 4300 PPD.
Und wenn dann - wie Donnerstag geschehen, der 2600K eine big bekommt, dann kommen als Tagesergebmis nur 26K PPD raus - wovon alleine auf meine Graka etwa 9500 "sichere" PPD entfallen. 

Komischerweise ändern dann alle Rechner am selben Tag die Wu's, ich bekomme dann - wie gestern, 80xx -WU`s - aber nur für ein paar Stunden.
Anschließend "versammeln" sie sich wieder zum 7610/7611-Falter-Treff - so, als gäbe es für mich überhaupt keine anderen WU's!

Es besteht ja glücklicherweise nur ein "klitzekleiner" Unterschied zwischen 4300 PPD für eine 7611 und fast 20000 PPD für eine 8011 auf z. B. dem Q8200@2700MHz . . .

Und dass kotzt mich im Moment wirklich an . . . 

Edit:
Als Beispiel, beginnend am 06.01. :
 7610, 10132, 7903, 7905, 7903, 7905, 10134 - bis 10.1.23:00 Uhr, dann etwa 24 h "Ruhepause"
Fortsetzung 11.01. :
7611, 7611, 7611 bis 13.1. etwa 15:15 Uhr und dann - oh Wunder - 1 Tag und 6 Stunden keine "Schrott-Wu" ( 8001er und  8004er,  1x 7004, 3x8011) - aber nur auf diesem Pc!
Fortsetzung 14.01. etwa 21:30 Uhr: 7610 . . .

Und die 7903 sind genauso langsam wie die 7611 - max 4500 PPD

Bei solchen "Traumreihen" überlegt man sich wirklich, den Rechner eventuell ganz abzuschalten . . .


----------



## Uwe64LE (15. Januar 2012)

Heimlich, still und leise hab ich heute Nacht die 10 Millionen geknackt.
Wird Zeit, dass ich nun endlich bei PCGH auch meinen ersten "Stuhl" erfalte.


----------



## Thosch (15. Januar 2012)

Moin@ all !!
Sonntagsanzug raus, wir haben was zu feiern !!  Auf die nächste Aktualisierung der Tabelle warten, es geht auf Platz 17 vor !!! 



Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Heimlich, still und leise hab ich heute Nacht die 10 Millionen geknackt.
> Wird Zeit, dass ich nun endlich bei PCGH auch meinen ersten "Stuhl" erfalte.



10 Mille ??  Und das auf Pos.227 ... das wärs natürlich auch ... was hätten wir da an Punkten ...


----------



## RG Now66 (15. Januar 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Moin@ all !!
> Sonntagsanzug raus, wir haben was zu feiern !!  Auf die nächste Aktualisierung der Tabelle warten, es geht auf Platz 17 vor !!!


 
Großes Gratz an das Team 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Nebenbei: gestern war mein Internet auf Kriegspfad mit mir   ein ganzen Tag hat der Faltknecht keine neue WU ziehen können )


----------



## Schmidde (15. Januar 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:
			
		

> Du bist schon unzufrieden, wenn Du 7010/7011er WU´s bekommst?



Sorry, meinte natürlich 7610/11er.


----------



## Masterchief79 (15. Januar 2012)

kubi-1988 schrieb:


> Du muss zu erst oben Rechts von Novice auf min. Advanced umstellen. Danach kannst es bei bei Configure unter Slots bei den jeweiligen Slots als Extra Core Option einstellen. (s. Bild im Anhang)
> 
> So wie es aussieht rechnen bei dir schon beide GPUs, allerdings nicht die ganze Zeit. Oder lief zu der Zeit bei den Peaks der 2. GPU eine andere Anwendung?
> Falls die 2. GPU doch nicht rechnet, müsstest du mal schauen, wie der GPU-Index bei den beiden GPU-Slots ist. Ist er gleich, dann rechnet nur eine der GPUs. Dann solltest du bei der einen mal 0 und bei der anderen 1 als GPU-Index eintragen.
> ...


Ist nicht der Fall, ich habs nochmal neu konfiguriert, mit GPU=0 und nen zweiten Worker mit GPU=1, der bleibt bei der ersten GPU. Auslastung von GPU2 ist konstant auf Null.


----------



## kubi-1988 (15. Januar 2012)

Wird die GPU bei System Info richtig erkannt?
Gibt es bei beiden Slots einen Fortschritt? Welchen Treiber hast du drauf, vllt behebt je ein neuerer das Problem? Client hast du sicher den neusten 7.1.43 drauf, falls nicht probiere es mal mit einem Update.
Ich habs gerade bei mir probiert GPU=1 sollte schon die 2. GPU im System sein und da ich keine habe, brachte er mir einen Fehler.


----------



## Wolvie (15. Januar 2012)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Ist nicht der Fall, ich habs nochmal neu konfiguriert, mit GPU=0 und nen zweiten Worker mit GPU=1, der bleibt bei der ersten GPU. Auslastung von GPU2 ist konstant auf Null.


 Hast du Crossfire deaktiviert?
Bei Nvidia's muss man SLI deaktivieren um Dual-GPU-Karten nutzen zu können.


----------



## Malkolm (15. Januar 2012)

Es schaut so aus, als sei der Burn-In Test des HP-CloudService abgeschlossen. Damit haben die es knapp nicht geschafft uns einzuholen 
Vom 15.12 bis 14.1. würde sogar Sinn machen.


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Januar 2012)

Malkolm schrieb:


> Es schaut so aus, als sei der Burn-In Test des HP-CloudService abgeschlossen. Damit haben die es knapp nicht geschafft uns einzuholen
> Vom 15.12 bis 14.1. würde sogar Sinn machen.



.. Ich bin nicht unglücklich wenn ich deren heissen Atem nicht mehr in meinem Genick spüre


----------



## davidof2001 (15. Januar 2012)

Einfach unglaublich was dort in einem Monat geleistet wurde. 
Ich versuche ja auch auch noch unseren Admin zu überreden, bei neuer Hardware einen BurnIn Test zu machen.


----------



## Thosch (15. Januar 2012)

Platz 17 geschafft !!!   Auf zum Nächten !!!


----------



## Schmidde (15. Januar 2012)

*Platz 17 ist unser!!*


 



Platz 16 folgt in ca. einer Woche 

Je nachdem wie schnell Tosch und meine wenigkeit noch unsere Server zum laufen bekommen vielleicht sogar noch früher


----------



## Thosch (15. Januar 2012)

Mein Einbau ist soweit fertig, bis auf die Lüftersteuerung und die HDDs. Da gibts noch das Prob das die 2,5"-er sind und ich keine passenden Rahmen habe. Aber ich werd die grundsätzl. Funktion wohl erst mal mit ner 3,5"er ausprobieren. Es läuft ...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Januar 2012)

Heute Abend hab ich die beiden NT's des Servers mit Hilfe eines Drates gestartet und alles Sauber durchgemessen (jeden einzelnen Pin), hab aber die "-12V" nicht gefunden. 
Ich hab dann zur Sicherheit mal am Seasonic nachgemessen ob mein DMM die "-12V" überhaupt korrekt angezeigt werden >
"-12V" (-11,8V) wird korrekt angezeigt.
Zur Sicherheit hab ich nochmal den ganzen Stecker durchgemessen und wieder keine "-12V"-Leitung endeckt. 

Bin also nach wie vor ziemlich ratlos und muss jetzt nochmal nachfragen:
 Ist die "-12V"-Leitung *zwingend* notwendig?


----------



## Amigafan (16. Januar 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Heute Abend hab ich die beiden NT's des Servers mit Hilfe eines Drates gestartet und alles Sauber durchgemessen (jeden einzelnen Pin), hab aber die "-12V" nicht gefunden.
> Ich hab dann zur Sicherheit mal am Seasonic nachgemessen ob mein DMM die "-12V" überhaupt korrekt angezeigt werden >
> "-12V" (-11,8V) wird korrekt angezeigt.
> Zur Sicherheit hab ich nochmal den ganzen Stecker durchgemessen und wieder keine "-12V"-Leitung endeckt.
> ...



Lut Wikipedia sind die -12V eventuell für Soundkarten oder z. B. die serielle Schnittstelle (über die man u. a. EPROMS oder ähnliche Speicher programmieren kann, dafür werden höhere Spannungen als 12V gebraucht) vorgesehen, werden aber nicht mehr in allen Systemen gebraucht.

Folglich: Wenn die Servernetzteile diese Spannung nicht "anbieten", benötigst Du auch keine -12V . . .

Edit:
Quelle: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/PC-Netzteil


----------



## nichtraucher91 (16. Januar 2012)

Schmidde schrieb:


> *Platz 17 ist unser!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du baust dir jetzt uch einen Server auf? oh man ich bin seit Wochen Froh, dass ich dich halbwegs auf Distanz halten kann und jetzt komst du mit der Grobholzkeule?


----------



## Amigafan (16. Januar 2012)

Falls sich heute jemand wundern sollte, dass er - trotz 8001/8004er WU´s - so wenig Punkte macht:

Die "Punkteausbeute" dieser WU´s wurde halbiert - man schafft mit einem 2600K nur noch etwa 25K PPD!


----------



## nichtraucher91 (16. Januar 2012)

auch die 8011...
mein 2600k @ 3,7 macht nur noch 20k ppd


----------



## nfsgame (16. Januar 2012)

Die -12V-Leitung ist eigentlich zu vernachlässigen. Soundkarten produzieren sich ihre negative Versorgungsspannung für die Operationsverstärker inzwischen selber, weil die Spannumgen nochmal extra geglättet werden. Wenn ich mich recht entsinne wurde die -12V-Rail in der neuen ATX-Spezifikation sogar gestrichen.


----------



## Schmicki (16. Januar 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Falls sich heute jemand wundern sollte, dass er - trotz 8001/8004er WU´s - so wenig Punkte macht:
> 
> Die "Punkteausbeute" dieser WU´s wurde halbiert - man schafft mit einem 2600K nur noch etwa 25K PPD!



Jap, das haben wir diesem Thread zu verdanken. Andererseits war der Sprung zwischen den verschiedenen Projekten doch etwas krass.

Hier das Statement von Stanford:


> *Re: core_a4 projects with silly ppd*
> 
> http://foldingforum.org/styles/prosilver/imageset/icon_post_target.gifby *diwakar* » Sat Jan 14, 2012 9:14 pm
> I am running the p80xx series on F@H. Thanks  rwh202 and Grandpa_01 for bringing this up and posting the comparison of  PPD and bonus point differences between projects.
> ...





> *Re: core_a4 projects with silly ppd*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Z28LET (16. Januar 2012)

Dafür ist es mir jetzt ehrlich gesagt etwas zu wenig, ca. 15%. Was sagt ihr?


----------



## Wolvie (16. Januar 2012)

Wie wärs als Gegenleistung die Punkte für die sch...önen () 7610/7611 um 15% anzuheben ?


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (16. Januar 2012)

Dann werde ich meine CPU wieder abziehen und wieder für WCG rechnen lassen , für 3k PPD lasse ich die CPU nicht ackern, die 80xx waren der Ausgleich dass es doch noch gelohnt hat


----------



## Perseus88 (16. Januar 2012)

Na toll. Anstatt 26k nur noch 16K bei Project: 8004.


----------



## acer86 (16. Januar 2012)

[ironie an] Stanford weis aber auch immer genau wie man das Falten den Leuten Schmackhaft machen kann [/Ironie aus]


----------



## p00nage (16. Januar 2012)

Da macht man dann ja mit v6 wieder mehr punkte wie mit v7 ...
werd dann nach der aktuellen wu wieder wechseln


----------



## T0M@0 (16. Januar 2012)

Ich wechsel auch zurück -_-


----------



## RG Now66 (16. Januar 2012)

Oh Stanford, du weist immer wie du uns am meisten ärgern kannst  .


----------



## Amigafan (16. Januar 2012)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Die -12V-Leitung ist eigentlich zu vernachlässigen. Soundkarten produzieren sich ihre negative Versorgungsspannung für die Operationsverstärker inzwischen selber, weil die Spannumgen nochmal extra geglättet werden. Wenn ich mich recht entsinne wurde die -12V-Rail in der neuen ATX-Spezifikation sogar gestrichen.



(Besserwisserisch) Es sind nicht die -12Volt, sondern die -5Volt, die in der neuen ATX-Spezifikation gestrichen werden . . .   

Edit:


RG Now66 schrieb:


> Oh Stanford, du weist immer wie du uns am meisten ärgern kannst  .


 
Und - als ob man mich vollkommen verarschen wollte: 

Jetzt bekomme ich die 80xxer WU´s "nachgeschmissen" - als sie die doppelte Punktzahl brachten, bekam ich diese eher "sporadisch" - dafür umso öfter die 7610/7611!   

Da wird einem der "Umzug" auf Client V6 richtig "schmackhaft" gemacht . . .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Januar 2012)

Mein Beileid euch allen Jungs.


----------



## acer86 (16. Januar 2012)

Wu 8001 TPF 31.12sek   und nur 20987PPD


----------



## Wolvie (16. Januar 2012)

Darf ich mal mitten quer reinschiessen:

Gibt es unter uns Leute, die auch bei Aquatuning bestellen ?
Was für Erfahrungen hab ihr den da so gesammelt mit der Zeit?
Danke.


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Januar 2012)

Also Aquatuning *SCHWEIZ* wird von mir immer wieder gerne genommen


----------



## acer86 (16. Januar 2012)

Wolvie schrieb:


> Darf ich mal mitten quer reinschiessen:
> 
> Gibt es unter uns Leute, die auch bei Aquatuning bestellen ?
> Was für Erfahrungen hab ihr den da so gesammelt mit der Zeit?
> Danke.


 
Aquatuning Deutschalnd kan ich dir nur empfehlen, sehr schnelle lieferung (bei mir meist 1-2Tage) seeeehr großes Angebot an verschiedensten Marken, immer Ordentlich verpackt, hab da schon sehr viel zeug bestellt seit Jahren


----------



## Amigafan (16. Januar 2012)

Wolvie schrieb:


> Wie wärs als Gegenleistung die Punkte für die sch...önen () 7610/7611 um 15% anzuheben ?



Das wäre der "diplomatische" Weg gewesen . . .

Die "Jungs" von Stanford mögen zwar alle hochintelligent sein, aber Ihnen fehlt auf alle Fälle das nötige "Fingerspitzengefühl" im Umgang mit Ihren "Helfern" - und damit vergraulen sie mit Sicherheit nicht nur hier ein paar Falter . . .

Oder - um es anders auszudrücken: 
Sie haben zwar einen hohen IQ, aber am EQ (sogen. emotionale Intelligenz) mangelt es. Und damit stoßen sie vielen Leuten vor den Kopf . . .


----------



## Schmidde (16. Januar 2012)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Du baust dir jetzt uch einen Server auf? oh man ich bin seit Wochen Froh, dass ich dich halbwegs auf Distanz halten kann und jetzt komst du mit der Grobholzkeule?



Kann ich nichts für, der Serverwahn hat mit angesteckt 
Im Dezember saß ich dir noch ganz schön im Nacken, aber jetzt hast ja wieder etwas vorgelegt


----------



## Wolvie (16. Januar 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Also Aquatuning *SCHWEIZ* wird von mir immer wieder gerne genommen


 


acer86 schrieb:


> Aquatuning Deutschalnd kan ich dir nur empfehlen, sehr schnelle lieferung (bei mir meist 1-2Tage) seeeehr großes Angebot an verschiedensten Marken, immer Ordentlich verpackt, hab da schon sehr viel zeug bestellt seit Jahren


 Ich zweifle ehrlich gesagt gerade daran, ob ich als Kunde ernstgenommen werde... nach der Mail die da zurück kam...


----------



## Amigafan (16. Januar 2012)

Schmidde schrieb:


> Kann ich nichts für, der Serverwahn hat mit angesteckt



Du "armes" Unschuldslamm - määääh . . .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Januar 2012)

@Wolvie: Was ist dir den negatives wiederfahren? 

Bis auf die Tatsache das Aquatuning Schweiz nicht gerade die Schnellsten sind im Beantworten von E-Mails sind, gibts es nichts negatives zu berichten.


----------



## Schmidde (16. Januar 2012)

Ich hab bis jetzt nur zwei mal bei AT besellt.

Auf eine Bestellung warte ich immer noch, owbohl alle Artikel schon wieder verfügbar sind  Und auf meine E-Mail hat mir auch noch niemand geantwortet 

Bei meiner ersten hab ich meine Wakü bestellt, da ich einen Artikel vergessen hatte wurde der ohne zu murren nach Anfrage zur Bestellung hinzugefügt und auch gleich noch einen neuer Paypal Link des noch offenen Betrags für eine schnellere Abwicklung mitgeschickt


----------



## Wolvie (16. Januar 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @Wolvie: Was ist dir den negatives wiederfahren?
> 
> Bis auf die Tatsache das Aquatuning Schweiz nicht gerade die Schnellsten sind im Beantworten von E-Mails sind, gibts es nichts negatives zu berichten.


 Dann lasse ich die "Katze aus dem Sack":
Ich habe mir am 30.12. eine WaKü im Wert von über 1.000€ bestellt; extra am 30.12., weil es "über's Jahr" 10% Inventurrabatt gab. 
Das die WaKü noch nicht versendet wurde, liegt als allererstes daran, das der AGB den ich möchte, nicht lieferbar ist und das schon seit ich ihn im Auge habe (Anfang Dez.). 
Bis jetz war es mir egal, weil die HW die gekühlt werden sollte noch nicht da ist - das hat sich/ändert sich in 1-2 Tagen. 
Nun wollte ich einfach den AGB von der 400er Version auf die ~4€ billigere 250er Version abändern lassen. Dazu habe ich auf eine Mail (vorraussichtliches Versanddatum), die mir von AT gesendet wurde geantwortet. 
Heute kam die AW:


> der von Ihnen bestellte Artikel 45239 EK Water Blocks EK-Multioption RES X2 - 400 Advanced ist derzeit nicht verfügbar.
> Sobald wir alle bestellten Artikel auf Lager haben geht Ihre Bestellung in den Versand.
> 
> 
> ...


Wohl gemerkt:
 - ICH habe Kontakt mit der Mail davor aufgenommen UM eine Änderung zu bewirken
 - Von der Änderung an sich ist NICHTS zu sehen
 - Es ging darum, den Artikel, der kein Liefertermin hat, auszutauschen

 Anscheind muss man direkt im Forum posten -- das habe ich nun auch gemacht, hoffe damit ist die "Kuh vom Eis".

 Kann sein das ich mich wegen einer Kleinigkeit aufrege und ihr es nicht versteht, tut mir leid. Aber soetwas regt mich auf, allein wegen der Tatsache das ich AT kontaktiert habe und dann "Für eine Änderung Ihrer Bestellung nehmen Sie bitte Kontakt mit uns auf." zu lesen bekomme...
 Und sry für die WoT ... hoffe i.wer blickt noch durch


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Januar 2012)

@Wolvie: Diese Standart-Antwort hab ich auch schon zu hören bekommen > ich hege den Verdacht, das sobald deine Anfrage das erste mal betrachtet wurde automatisch diese Mail generiert wird. 

Ich versteh deinen Ärger, hab das Ganze auch schon erlebt (ging damals um ein Kabel), aber ich würde mir mal vorläufig noch nicht allzuviele Gedanken darüber machen > wen bis Do/Fr noch nichts ging würde ich mal nachhacken. 

Falls du es noch nicht weiss bzw. die Erfahrung gemacht hast > Aquaruning schickt dir ein Mail sobald das Paket unterwegs ist.


----------



## Schmidde (16. Januar 2012)

Klingt irgendwie als würden die in letzter Zeit ihre Mails nicht richtig druchlesen 
Allerdings hab ich auch auf die Mail mit dem vorraussichtlichen Liefertermin geantwortet und hab seit dem nichts bekommen...vielleicht liegt ja da der Fehler? 

Werde morgen mal über das Kontaktformular direkt auf der Homepage eine Anfrage schreiben, vielleicht lässt sich damit ja mehr anfangen 



Nach der ersten, sehr positiven, Erfahrung hat mich das jetzt etwas "geschockt". Damals war die Nachbestellung, Antwort und Nachzahlung an einem Tag erledigt und am nächsten Tag ging das Paket auf die Reise.


----------



## Wolvie (16. Januar 2012)

Ja, es ist (leider) mittlerweile Standard, das nur noch mit vorgefertigten Mails bzw. Textbausteinen geantwortet wird, die nicht auf die Fragen/Anliegen der Absender (Kunden) eingehen.
Ist das erste Mal, das ich bei AT etwas bestellt - anstonst habe ich (überwiegend) Gutes gehört. Die AW ist mir halt sauer aufgestoßen und ich werde jetz einfach mal abwarten was passiert. 

@Schmidde: Samstag habe ich auf die Mail geantwortet, heute kam die Antwort. Ich denke nicht, das es daran liegt, das man auf diese Mail antwortet, eher ist deine Mail wohl untergegangen.
@A.Meier: Davon ging ich aus, das ich eine Mail bekomme, soblad der Kram versendet wird... alles andere wäre


----------



## Malkolm (16. Januar 2012)

Es gibt hier im PCGHX-Forum ein Support-Subforum von Aquatuning, welches mehrmals täglich aktualisiert wird (bei entsprechendem Bedarf). Der Mitarbeiter dort (Wassermann) ist sehr freundlich und löst in der Regel (zusammen mit seinen Kollegen) jedes Problem sehr zeitnah.
Ich kaufe seit Jahren meinen kompletten Wasserkühlungsbedarf bei Aquatuning Deutschland und kann diesen Shop, gerade wegen des schnellen und in meinen Fällen auch immer kompetenten und einwandfreien Supports, nur wärmstens empfehlen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Januar 2012)

Hier in der Schweiz sind Lieferzeiten seitens Aquatuning von 1-2 selten 3 Wochen nichts ungewöhliches, da die Schweiz auch vom Lager in Deutschland bedient werden > Die Leute vom Zoll überlegen jedes mal ob nicht doch im Innovatec-Fertigmischung Drogen beigemischt sind oder ob es sich doch um Flüssigsprengstoff handelt. 


@Malkolm: Danke für die Info. 

@Wolvie: Ist leider nicht mehr selbstverständlich > mein Haupt-Hardwaredealer hat damit aufgehört "Paket unterwegs"-Mails zu verschicken > Info's erhält man nur noch über das Kundenkonto.


----------



## acer86 (16. Januar 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> > Die Leute vom Zoll überlegen jedes mal ob nicht doch im Innovatec-Fertigmischung Drogen beigemischt sind oder ob es sich doch um Flüssigsprengstoff handelt.


 
"you made my Day" ich scheims mich vom Stuhl


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Januar 2012)

Wisst ihr eigentlich wieso Moses die 10 Gebote in Steintafeln ritzte?


----------



## Thosch (17. Januar 2012)

*sign*  

Kenn wer gute HDD-Entkoppler für *2,5*"-Platten ??


----------



## Amigafan (17. Januar 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Hier in der Schweiz sind Lieferzeiten seitens Aquatuning von 1-2 selten 3 Wochen nichts ungewöhliches, da die Schweiz auch vom Lager in Deutschland bedient werden > Die Leute vom Zoll überlegen jedes mal ob nicht doch im Innovatec-Fertigmischung Drogen beigemischt sind oder ob es sich doch um Flüssigsprengstoff handelt.



 Bist Du Dir sicher, dass die Lieferzeiten auch bei anderen Bestellern so lange sind? 
 Vielleicht liegt es ja am Besteller . . .   

Wer weiß . . .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Januar 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Bist Du Dir sicher, dass die Lieferzeiten auch bei anderen Bestellern so lange sind?


Was die Lieferzeit anbelagt sind zumindest bei den Hardwaredealern, bei denen ich hauptsächlich bestelle die Lieferzeiten von WaKü-Teilen etwa gleich lang, *aber *zum einen haben sie meist ein ganz kleines Angebot und zum anderen Preise, die nicht selten 200% höherer sind als bei Aquatuning. 

Ps.: Am Käufer liegts definitiv nicht > hab in den letzten 18 Monate über 2500CHF (2000Euro) für WaKü-Teile ausgegeben.


----------



## Muschkote (17. Januar 2012)

So ein Rotz, die Server bei Stanford wollen scheinbar das Ergebnis meiner BigWU nicht haben. Es wird zwar gesendet aber nicht bestätigt. Und neue Bigs sind scheinbar rar gesät, bekomm auch keine neue. 
Muss jetzt zur Arbeit, mal sehen wie lange die WU festhängt.


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Januar 2012)

Wolvie schrieb:


> @A.Meier: Davon ging ich aus, das ich eine Mail bekomme, sobald der Kram versendet wird... alles andere wäre



Die (Versand-)Mail von Aquatuning ist eben gekommen


----------



## Wolvie (17. Januar 2012)

So, heute sieht alles schon ganz anderst aus. 
Nach dem Post im Forum wurde der AGB gewechselt und die komplette (!) WaKü versendet.


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Januar 2012)

Wolvie schrieb:


> So, heute sieht alles schon ganz anderst aus.
> Nach dem Post im Forum wurde der AGB gewechselt und die komplette (!) WaKü versendet.



Na das ist doch 
Dann leg mal ordentlich los - bald


----------



## Wolvie (17. Januar 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Na das ist doch
> Dann leg mal ordentlich los - bald


 Bald ... 
1 SB-E wird dann 2 590er befeuern 
Mal schauen was der 3960X so raushaut an PPD.


----------



## Z28LET (17. Januar 2012)

Hast du den 3960X zum Preis eines 3930K bekommen, oder warum ist es diese CPU geworden?


----------



## picar81_4711 (17. Januar 2012)

Muschkote schrieb:


> So ein Rotz, die Server bei Stanford wollen scheinbar das Ergebnis meiner BigWU nicht haben. Es wird zwar gesendet aber nicht bestätigt. Und neue Bigs sind scheinbar rar gesät, bekomm auch keine neue.
> Muss jetzt zur Arbeit, mal sehen wie lange die WU festhängt.



Ja, bei mir auch.....die stellen vielleicht ihre BIGwus um, gestern war ja der 16.01.2012. Jetzt wirds spannend.....


----------



## PCGHGS (17. Januar 2012)

Wolvie schrieb:


> Mal schauen was der 3960X so raushaut an PPD.


 


acer86 schrieb:


> Hier mal ein paar werte was SB-E leisten kan, im  test war hier ein i7-3960X *@3,91 GHz* der bei einer Normalen SMP Wu 43500PPD  Erreicht!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> der vollständige test dazu hier:  Intel  Sandy Bridge Extreme i7-3960X Processor Review | Overclockers


----------



## Wolvie (17. Januar 2012)

Z28LET schrieb:


> Hast du den 3960X zum Preis eines 3930K bekommen, oder warum ist es diese CPU geworden?


Schön wärs - Bin aber Hardware-Enthusiast... da frägt man nicht lang nach dem Preis. 

@PCGHGS: Ja, das ist mir in Erinnerung, aber selbst sehen und testen ist nochmal was anderes.


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (17. Januar 2012)

Also grade beim sb-e würde ich mich mla informieren, bezüglich Linux und dem BigWU"hack".Wobei dsa dann ziemlich schwierig wird, weil du entweder das Linux für CPU oder das Windows für die GPU's virtualisieren musst, und gerade vga-passthru kann sehr hartknäckig sein (http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/linux-und-sonstige-betriebssysteme/108786-xen-und-3d.html,wobei das mitlerweile auch nicht mehr ganz so schwer ist.))


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Januar 2012)

Mein Paket ist auch gekommen > heute Abend wird fleissig gelötet un dann kehrt hoffendlich endlich wieder Ruhe im Büro ein. 

Bezüglich Versandmails: Dieses mal hat Digitec doch wieder ein Versandmail geschickt, aber als das Mail kam war das Paket bereits im Briefkasten.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (17. Januar 2012)

Was hast du für ein Briefkasten, dass das Paket da rein passt?


----------



## Muschkote (17. Januar 2012)

"Ausgezeichnet", mit 18 Stunden verzug hat Stanford die WU endlich entgegen genommen . Sind ja *nur* 25000 Punkte Verlust.


----------



## Schmidde (17. Januar 2012)

So, bei den (Außen)Temperaturen zur Zeit faltet die GPU auch mal wieder etwas mit.
Wird sonst doch etwas zu kalt in meinem Zimmerchen


----------



## nichtraucher91 (17. Januar 2012)

Schmidde schrieb:


> So, bei den (Außen)Temperaturen zur Zeit faltet die GPU auch mal wieder etwas mit.
> Wird sonst doch etwas zu kalt in meinem Zimmerchen


 
hehe das Problem kenne ich  mein 2600K schafft es allerdings niht die 16m² ausreichend zu heißen...


----------



## p00nage (17. Januar 2012)

mein problem ist das ich meine gtx560 damals wieder verkauft habe weil ich cpu only mit bigs genauso viel punkte gemacht habe .... und jetzt... scheiß Standfort und ne gtx260 wo zz drin ist lohtn sich dann erst recht nicht zum falten.


----------



## Wolvie (17. Januar 2012)

Ich seh's es gerade selbst. Mein LP hat mit einer 8001 ca. 9.500 PPD gemacht. Nun sind es lausige 3.500 PPD! Für die gesamte WU bekomme ich nun 300-400 Punkte in etwas über 2H. 
Und der i7 macht mit 7610/11 gerade mal 8.500-9.000 PPD.


----------



## acer86 (17. Januar 2012)

ja ist schon sehr ärgerlich, zum glück haben sie noch nicht die 700X wu´s heruntergestuft  die laufen NOCH wie immer sehr gut


----------



## RG Now66 (17. Januar 2012)

Hab gerade gesehen dass jetzt wo die 800xer heruntergestuft wurden ,bekomme ich die Dinger nachgeschmießen. 
CPU hat fast den ganzen Tag 800x bekommen  

Naja mal abwarten und Tee trinken und schauen wanns wieder Bergauf geht (  )


----------



## Amigafan (17. Januar 2012)

acer86 schrieb:


> ja ist schon sehr ärgerlich, zum glück haben sie noch nicht die 700X wu´s heruntergestuft  die laufen NOCH wie immer sehr gut



Die muss man aber erst mal bekommen - mein 2600K "schrubbt" gerade auf einer 7905 herum - mit gerade einmal 21K PPD 

Nebenbei bemerkt - wer von Euch "geträumt" hatte, nächste Woche  Platz 16 einzunehmen, den muss ich enttäuschen: 

Das team vor uns, *xtremesystems.org*, hat gerade ein Punkteupdate von 2.762.752 Punkte erfaltet, wovon alleine 2.711.744 Punkte auf Ihre Nr Eins gehen . . .
Schlechte Aussichten. . . 


Edit:





RG Now66 schrieb:


> Hab gerade gesehen dass jetzt wo die 800xer  heruntergestuft wurden ,bekomme ich die Dinger nachgeschmießen.
> CPU hat fast den ganzen Tag 800x bekommen
> 
> 
> Naja mal abwarten und Tee trinken und schauen wanns wieder Bergauf geht (  )



Nachdem dieser Thread zur "Kastration" der 80xxer WU´s geführt hat - sie sind die WU´s mit der geringsten "Punkteausbeute" - könnte es passieren, dass dieser Threat auch dafür sorgt, dass "nachgebessert" wird - hoffen wir das Beste . . .


----------



## Schmidde (17. Januar 2012)

Was hat der bitte für "Maschinchen" am laufen?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Januar 2012)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Was hast du für ein Briefkasten, dass das Paket da rein passt?


Kleines Paket mit 320X220X165, aber ein Grösseres wäre nicht mehr gegangen.


----------



## Knutowskie (17. Januar 2012)

ich werd jetzt auch frieren müssen wenn ich heim komm. Das Internet is schon wieder mal ausgefallen... Schön schnell ist so ne Studi-Leitung, aber nicht zuverlässig...


----------



## Amigafan (17. Januar 2012)

Schmidde schrieb:


> Was hat der bitte für "Maschinchen" am laufen?


 
Nachdem er mehr als 8 Mio Punkte die Woche macht (bis jetzt), nehme ich an, dass er "ein paar Server"   sein Eigen nennt . . .


----------



## p00nage (17. Januar 2012)

Ich glaub darüber hatten wir es schonmal, weil hatte schonmal ne Zeit lang nen Wahnsinnigen Output  Und HPCS hat heut auch schon wieder 8Mio gemacht ... ^^


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Januar 2012)

Ich könnte Dell echt  > 4 Stunden Arbeit für die Katz. 

Von den 23Pins des Mainborsteckers (einer ist ja leer) musste ich 16 neu zusammenlöten, leider verwendet Dell 7 12V-Leitungen mehr als der ATX-Standart überhaupt hat > folglich musste ich 3 bzw. 4 an eine 12V-Leitung anschliessen.

Als ich mit der ganzen Löterei fertig war, schloss ich das Netzteil an der Server an, aber bis auf ein Klicken des Seasonics regte sich gar nichts > Fehlersuche. 
Nach relativ kurzer Zeit endeckte ich das Dell nicht mal halt vor den EPS12V-Steckern gemacht hatte > beim 8pin-Stecker waren alle 12V und Masse-Kabel vertauscht.
Beim EPS12V-4pin-Stecker war zwar alles dem ATX-Standart entsprechend angeortnet, aber der eine der 12Vpins wurde durch einen 5V-Pin ersetzt. 
Nach dem ich ich das Ganze entsprechend zusammen gelötet hab, gings zum Testlauf: Einschaltknopf gedrückt, Server starten und nichts weiter geschah > kein Bios-Bildschirm noch sonst irgendwas. 

Mehr durch Zufall hab ich festgellt, das der Server zum starten ein Signal von der Stromversorgungsplatine der beiden NT's braucht (ausziehen geht leider nicht) > ohne das ein NT läuft, lässt sich der Server nicht starten. 


Ich stehe leider jetzt mit mein Fähigkeiten an und muss wohl meinen Plan dem Server ein ruhigeres NT zu geben aufgeben. 

Die einzige Chance die ich momentan noch sehe um den Server ruhig zu bekommen, sind die beiden 60mm-Deltas in den NT's zu ersetzten.


----------



## Muschkote (18. Januar 2012)

Das ist ja wirklich zum heulen was die sich da haben einfallen lassen.


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Januar 2012)

Ich kann dein  gut nachvollziehen - ist ja nicht so, dass wir nicht alle mehr oder weniger Bastler sind - aber das ist echt


----------



## Malkolm (18. Januar 2012)

Wie komplex ist denn diese Platine? Evtl. dient sie nur als Interlock, dann müsste man nur die zwei richtigen Pins kurzschließen.
Steht auf der Platine was drauf? Kann man erkennen welche ICs verlötet sind?
Ich würde noch nicht aufgeben!


----------



## Z28LET (18. Januar 2012)

Wolvie schrieb:


> Schön wärs - Bin aber Hardware-Enthusiast... da frägt man nicht lang nach dem Preis.


 

Ich hab nur nachgefragt, weil der "K" absolut die gleiche Leistung bei OC bietet wie der "X".
Daher finde ich es nicht sinnvoll 400€ zuviel auszugegeben. Das OC Potential ist auch praktisch gleich. Je nach Charge, aber das gilt ja für beide.


----------



## acer86 (18. Januar 2012)

@A.Meier   mein Beileid das ist ja ma richtig sch....  da haben die Dell Server Konstrukteure aber mal richtig Spaß beim zusammen stellen der Pin Belegung gehabt

Die USA und normung, das passt so gut zusammen wie Amerikanische Auto´s und Kurven 

da kannste nur versuchen ob du das Signal von der Platine irgendwie abgreifen kannst,


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Januar 2012)

Malkolm schrieb:


> Wie komplex ist denn diese Platine? Evtl. dient sie nur als Interlock, dann müsste man nur die zwei richtigen Pins kurzschließen.
> Steht auf der Platine was drauf? Kann man erkennen welche ICs verlötet sind?
> Ich würde noch nicht aufgeben!


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...5/189838-dell-poweredge-t410.html#post3698073
Wen du auf den beiden Bildern mit dem Innenleben schaust siehst du unten halbwegs die Platine direkt vor den beiden NT's > sie besteht aus einer grösseren und zwei kleinen Platinen, 2 Kondesatoren und sonst noch ein paar Bauteilen.
Ich kann heute Abend ein besseres Bild und genauere Angaben machen, da ich momentan am Arbeitsplatz bin.

Was sind "ICs"?


----------



## Special_Flo (18. Januar 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...5/189838-dell-poweredge-t410.html#post3698073
> Wen du auf den beiden Bildern mit dem Innenleben schaust siehst du unten halbwegs die Platine direkt vor den beiden NT's > sie besteht aus einer grösseren und zwei kleinen Platinen, 2 Kondesatoren und sonst noch ein paar Bauteilen.
> Ich kann heute Abend ein besseres Bild und genauere Angaben machen, da ich momentan am Arbeitsplatz bin.
> 
> Was sind "ICs"?



Integrierter Schaltkreis

--> kleine Bausteine die fast wie eine CPU arbeiten.

mfg Flo


----------



## Wolvie (18. Januar 2012)

Z28LET schrieb:


> Ich hab nur nachgefragt, weil der "K" absolut die gleiche Leistung bei OC bietet wie der "X".
> Daher finde ich es nicht sinnvoll 400€ zuviel auszugegeben. Das OC Potential ist auch praktisch gleich. Je nach Charge, aber das gilt ja für beide.


 Ja, ich weiß. Aber der "X" möchte auch gekauft werden.  Irgendjemand muss dem Marktführer ja das Geld in den Rachen schmeißen .......


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Januar 2012)

Wolvie schrieb:


> Irgend jemand muss dem Marktführer ja das Geld in den Rachen schmeißen .......


 
 you made my day


----------



## Amigafan (18. Januar 2012)

@A.Meier-PS3

Was ich an Deiner ganzen Bastelei nicht verstehe:

Warum willst Du das neue NT direkt ans MB anschließen?
Besteht nicht die Möglichkeit, das über die vorhandene NT-Platine zu machen?
Es hat den entscheidenden Vorteil, dass die NT-Platine mit Strom versorgt wird und die zum Betrieb benötigten Signale liefert - Problem gelöst . . .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Januar 2012)

@Amigafan: Die Bilder sollten alles sagen.

Auf der Paltin hab ich eine Angabe gefunden: Plotech 4 Modell AC-083 A


----------



## Abductee (18. Januar 2012)

bekommst du die lüfterbezeichnung noch raus oder musst du dafür das halbe netzteil zerlegen?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Januar 2012)

Ich müsste dafür das halbe NT zerlegen. 


Nachtrag:
NT-Modell Dell D580E-S0


----------



## Abductee (18. Januar 2012)

ist der lüfter im leerlauf auch schon laut oder dreht der erst unter last auf?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Januar 2012)

Schon bei minimaler Drehzahl empfinde ich ihn als laut.


----------



## Amigafan (18. Januar 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @Amigafan: Die Bilder sollten alles sagen.



 - da sind die Ingenieure von Dell aber einen "sehr klugen" (für Dell) Weg gegangen.

So verhindert man den Austausch von Bauteilen durch "Konkurrenzprodukte", die zudem billiger sein könnten . . . 

Was ich an Deinem gebastelten Anschluß vermisse und was der Grund für das nichtfunktionieren der Bastellösung sein dürfte ist das Fehlen des *Power-Good-Anschlusses!!!*

Ohne dieses Signal startet das MB nicht mit der Initialisierung bzw dem Bootvorgang . . .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Januar 2012)

@Amigafan: So wie ich herausgefunden habe, verwendet der ATX-Standart und Dell den gleichen Pin (Kabel grau) für den *Power-Good-Anschluss *und an dem kann es defintiv nicht liegen > damit der Server startet braucht nur das Datenkabel (sofern es wirklich eines ist) angeschlossen zu sein und eines der NT muss laufen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## acer86 (18. Januar 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @Amigafan: So wie ich herausgefunden habe, verwendet der ATX-Standart und Dell den gleichen Pin (Kabel grau) für den *Power-Good-Anschluss *und an dem kann es defintiv nicht liegen > damit der Server startet braucht nur das Datenkabel (sofern es wirklich eines ist) angeschlossen zu sein und eines der NT muss laufen.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
jetzt mal so gefragt kannst du das "daten kabel" und ein Netzteil einbauen, deine Bastellösung anschließen und der server Starten? und danach das Server Netzteil raus ziehen und er läuft weiter? sozusagen Starthilfe mit den Original server netzteil


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Januar 2012)

@acer86: Hab ich schon versucht, leider ohne Erfolg > Server schaltet sich augenblicklich aus. 

Hab es allerdings in der Startphase probiert um und nicht im laufenden Linux-Betrieb, da ich die momentan gefaltene P6903 nicht riskieren wollte. 
Ich könnte es unter Linux versuchen, aber ich erwarte nicht wirklich einen Erfolg davon.


----------



## acer86 (18. Januar 2012)

vielleicht wäre es noch eine Möglichkeit das "Daten Kabel" durch zu messen, vielleicht bekommt er da eine Stützspannung oder ein geschaltetes plus darüber was man mit etwas löten über ein 4pin Stecker bereit stellen könnte,

den die Delta´s gegen andere 60mm Lüfter zu tauschen ist auch nicht die beste Lösung, die NT´s werden schon gut Kühlung brauchen also kannst du nicht ohne Gefahr leise und langsam drehende Lüfter einbauen zumal "Leise" 60mm Lüfter eh sehr selten sind.

bist ja jetzt auch schon so weit gekommen wäre ärgerlich wen das alles umsonst gewesen wäre


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Januar 2012)

Um ganz ehrlich zu sein, ich hab vor dem Stecker einen Heidenrespekt > obwohl er nur ~18mmx6mm gross ist, sind 16 einzelne Kabel drann.


----------



## acer86 (18. Januar 2012)

ja würde mir an deiner stelle auch so gehen

hätte noch eine Teure lösung für dich aber bitte nicht schlagen  wen du das MB verkaufst und dir ein EVGA SR2 kaufst, dan würde alles passen und du könntest noch viel mehr aus dein CPU´s raus holen *ich geh lieber in Deckung*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Januar 2012)

Gegenfrage: Wer kauft schon so einen Server zu einem anständigen Preis? 
Ohne grosse Verluste kaum machbar. 

Ausserdem würde ich eh kein SR2 kaufen > minimum SR3 oder gleich ein Quad-Socket-Bord > wen aufrüsten dann richtig. 


Nachtrag:
Ich habe gerade mal ausprobiert was passiert wen ich das Datenkabel unter laufendem Linux entferne (Client natürlich vorher gestoppt): gleiches Resultat > Kabel raus, Server sofort aus.


----------



## Amigafan (18. Januar 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Gegenfrage: Wer kauft schon so einen Server zu einem anständigen Preis?
> Ohne grosse Verluste kaum machbar.
> 
> Ausserdem würde ich eh kein SR2 kaufen > minimum SR3 oder gleich ein Quad-Socket-Bord > wen aufrüsten dann richtig.
> ...



Also erfolgt eine "Rückmeldung" über das Vorhandensein eines NT´s über dieses Zusatzkabel - vielleicht ist es Dir möglich, dessen "Funktion" durchzumessen - und ich glaube, dass die NT-Platine eine notwendige Spannung zum Betrieb selber "erzeugt" - darauf läst die Bauteilbestückung schliessen.
Es sieht nämlich nach sogen. Sperrwandlern aus, die dort vorhanden sind . . . (mit Kühlkörpern versehene Leistungstransistoren, Ferritspule, Gleichrichterdioden etc.)
Nur - bei genauerer Betrachtung befürchte ich, dass sich eine weitere "Kontrollschaltung" auf dieser Platine befindet, die verhindert, dass weder das MB ohne NT noch das NT ohne MB lauffähig ist . . .


----------



## Malkolm (18. Januar 2012)

Du sagst, dass alles läuft, wenn du ein NT an die Platine anschließt (und diese dann ans Board). Was genau schließt du von dem NT denn an die Platine an? Evtl. kann man da was drehen, sodass die Platine denkt alles ist ok.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Januar 2012)

@Malkolm: Sieh dir die Bilder an > http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...-folding-home-thread-ii-2085.html#post3865055
Beim Einstecken des NT werden automatisch alle Pins eingesteckt.


----------



## T0M@0 (18. Januar 2012)

Die Ultimative Lösung für das Problem: Bau beide Server Netzteile ein UND dein neues. Dann baust du dir ein ATX-Y Kabel, dort werden dann die ServerNetzteile UND das andere angeschlossen. Allerdings lässt du bei dem Kabel von den Server NTs die Adern weg über die die last geht.

Die Lüfter musst du dann abziehen. (Wenn das NT ohne Lüfter nicht geht musst du das Tacho Signal von deinem anderen NT durchschleifen)


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Januar 2012)

@Tom@0: Ich weiss nicht wie das bei den Server-NT's ist, aber soviel ich weiss sollte man kein NT ohne Last laufen lassen oder gilt das nicht für Server-NT's?


----------



## Amigafan (18. Januar 2012)

@TOM@0

Das sollte dann auch mit nur einem Server-NT funktionieren . . .


Edit:


A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @Tom@0: Ich weiss nicht wie das bei den  Server-NT's ist, aber soviel ich weiss sollte man kein NT ohne Last  laufen lassen oder gilt das nicht für Server-NT's?


 
Alle neueren NT´s haben einen Schutz eigebaut, der die Funktion auch ohne Last gewährleistet - und eins Deiner beiden NT´s läuft im "Normalbetrieb" auch ohne Last - es ist als Ersatz gedacht bei Ausfall des ersten (Redundanz). . .


----------



## T0M@0 (18. Januar 2012)

Sollte dann auch mit einem gehen. Warum soll man die nicht ohne last laufen lassen? Man kann sie ja auch so starten... Du musst es ja nur hinbekommen, dass das nt dem mainboard sagt, dass es läuft...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Januar 2012)

Amigafan;3866487Alle neueren NT´s haben einen Schutz eigebaut schrieb:
			
		

> Ich geh mal davon aus das dies Platinen habhänig ist ob bei Normalbetrieb ein NT ohne Last ist oder nicht > bei meinem Server wird die geforderte Leistung gleichmässig auf beide NT's verteil so jedes 50% der geforderten Leistung liefert. Siehe http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...189838-dell-poweredge-t410-8.html#post3793911
> 
> 
> Abductee hat mich auch noch auf eine Idee gebracht die ich mir in aller Ruhe durch den Kopf gehen lassen will.
> ...


----------



## Abductee (19. Januar 2012)

die lüfteradapter wären kein problem, du müsstest nur schaun in wie weit sich der platz dann ausgeht.


----------



## Thosch (19. Januar 2012)

Mir ist aufgefallen das wenn es einem die WU zerschossen hat die dann nicht wie "früher" wieder neu angefangen wird. Beim v7 bekommt man ne andere WU ...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Januar 2012)

Kleines V7-BigWU-Update: Meine Server faltet an einer P6904 und im Vergleich zum V6 läuft auch die P6904 im V7 rund 3min schneller pro Frame.


----------



## davidof2001 (19. Januar 2012)

Hast du dein Kriegsbeil mit dem V7er begraben?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Januar 2012)

Ich steh nur mit dem V7 was normale SMP-WU's anbelangt auf Kriegsfuss. 


Nachtrag:
Was sprich eigentlich gegen das Tauschen der beiden Deltas in den NT's? 
Auch wen ich schwächere aber leisere Lüfter in den NT's verbaue, sollten sie doch eigentlich die NT's kühl halten können, den jedes NT wird gerade mal mit ~145W belastet. 




@Abductee: Das mit dem Lüfter und Adapter im Gehäuse haut nicht wirklich hin, selbst ein 80er-Lüfter lässt sich beim hinteren NT nicht montieren. 
Auf die Idee die du mich gebracht hast, wäre beiden NT's die Lüfter ausbauen und hinten am Server einen 120er oder 140er Lüfter montieren der die Luft aus den NT's saugt > so wie der Cougar im Luftkanal. 
Damit das Ganze funktioniert müsste ich dafür eine Art Luftkanal bauen in dem der Lüfter montiert wird.



Was haltet ihr von den beiden Ideen? 




Was die ganze Geschichte mit dem Seasonic-NT betrifft: Ich hab grosse Zweifel ob das schlau wäre ne Schutzschaltung 24/7 zu beanspruchen.


----------



## davidof2001 (20. Januar 2012)

Ich weiß nicht. Deltas gibt es doch extra für einen guten Luftdruck. 

Kommt denn überhaupt warme Luft aus den Netzteilen? Wenn nicht, könnte man ja vor die Deltas einen Widerstand bauen damit die etwas gedrosselt werden.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Januar 2012)

Angewärmt ist die Luft.


----------



## Amigafan (20. Januar 2012)

@A.Meier-PS3

Ich tendiere zum ersten Vorschlag.
Der hat den Vorteil, dass Du die Lüfter "blasend"  einbauen kannst.

Dein zweiter Vorschlag "krankt" daran, dass der größere Lüfter nur "saugend"  einsetzbar ist - mit wesentlich geringerer Effizienz und damit schlechtem Wirkungsgrad. Ob dieser dann zur Kühlung ausreicht?  

Edit:

Jetzt wird es Zeit zum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abductee (20. Januar 2012)

wie ist die lautstärke eigentlich mit deiner tunnelkonstruktion?
(wo du noch die originalen cpu-kühler hattest)


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Januar 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> wie ist die lautstärke eigentlich mit deiner tunnelkonstruktion?
> (wo du noch die originalen cpu-kühler hattest)


Du meinst den Kamin?
Der ist durch das ständige draufsetzten und wieder abnehmen komplett ausgeleiert und hält nicht mehr zusammen > ist halt nur Styropor.


----------



## Abductee (20. Januar 2012)

genau, wenn du nur eine kleine konstruktion hinter den netzteilen platzierst?


----------



## davidof2001 (20. Januar 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:
			
		

> Angewärmt ist die Luft.



Dann würde ich versuchen die Dinger manuell zu Bremsen. Wenn das gut funktioniert, kann man sich ja noch eine Lüftersteuerung zulegen.


----------



## Thosch (20. Januar 2012)

Ich dächte mal gelesen/gehört zu haben das saugende Lüfter effektiver sind ...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Januar 2012)

Ich werd mal heute Abend eines der NT's zerlegen und mal schauen was möglich ist > je nach dem bau ich den Lüfter (Noisblocker XR2) von  Abductee mal testweise ein.


----------



## Z28LET (20. Januar 2012)

Ist da ein Temp. Sensor drin, oder hast du einen externen Fühler, welchen du dann mal ins Netzteil legen kannst, bzw an den Luftauslass legen kannst, damit man sieht wie warm es mit dem neuen Lüfter wird?!
Nicht dass es irgendwo doch zu wenig Luftdurchsatz ist und das Ding überhitzt.
Wie war noch mal der Effizienzgrad der Netzteile?


----------



## acer86 (20. Januar 2012)

das ist doch mal ein leiser Server für´s Wohnzimmer   Bladecenter booting - YouTube


----------



## Abductee (20. Januar 2012)

ich hab die befürchtung das deine 60er deltas irgendwas mit 6000rpm als maximaldrehzahl haben.
aber probier den noiseblocker mal aus.
die gefahr einer überhitzung ist natürlich gegeben, die netzteile sind aber glaub ich ziehmlich hoch mit der temperatur spezifiziert.
im zweifel wär eine temporäre temperaturmessung über einen fühler denk ich auch das beste.
dann kann man das risiko mit einem schwächeren lüfter auch besser kalkulieren.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Januar 2012)

Z28LET schrieb:


> Ist da ein Temp. Sensor drin, oder hast du einen externen Fühler, welchen du dann mal ins Netzteil legen kannst, bzw an den Luftauslass legen kannst, damit man sieht wie warm es mit dem neuen Lüfter wird?!
> Nicht dass es irgendwo doch zu wenig Luftdurchsatz ist und das Ding überhitzt.
> Wie war noch mal der Effizienzgrad der Netzteile?


Hab ëinen Thermometer rumliegen, schau wir mal wie es vorher nachher aussieht. 

Die beiden NT's sind 80Plus Gold.


----------



## Amigafan (20. Januar 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Ich dächte mal gelesen/gehört zu haben das saugende Lüfter effektiver sind ...



Nicht ganz - aus dem einfachen Grund:

Den Luftstrom eines blasenden Lüfter kannst Du genau auf die zu kühlenden Bauteile ausrichten - das geht bei einem saugenden Lüfter ohne zusätzliche Hilfsmittel überhaupt nicht und mit Hilfsmitteln nur unter extremem Aufwand . . .

Deswegen ist blasend besser . . .


----------



## Schmidde (20. Januar 2012)

Wie bekomm ich denn jetzt den V7 unter Ubuntu zum laufen?
Installierst ist er schon, nur finde ich nichts unter den Installierten Programmen oder ähnliches


----------



## picar81_4711 (20. Januar 2012)

Schmidde schrieb:


> Wie bekomm ich denn jetzt den V7 unter Ubuntu zum laufen?
> Installierst ist er schon, nur finde ich nichts unter den Installierten Programmen oder ähnliches



Unter Applications bzw. Anwendungen müsste es einen Orner mit Wissenschaft geben.....


----------



## Wolvie (20. Januar 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Unter Applications bzw. Anwendungen müsste es einen Orner mit Wissenschaft geben.....


Müsste...
Am Wochenende hatte ich mir auch mal wieder eine VM mit Ubuntu 11.10 erstellt - installieren lies sich der Client aber mit starten war nix...
Aber anscheind gibt es auch noch keine Version vom Client, die offiziell Ubuntu 11.10 ünterstützt?


----------



## Schmidde (20. Januar 2012)

Hat A.Meier nicht Ubuntu 11.10 mit dem V7 am laufen?


----------



## Amigafan (20. Januar 2012)

Wolvie schrieb:


> Müsste...
> Am Wochenende hatte ich mir auch mal wieder eine VM mit Ubuntu 11.10 erstellt - installieren lies sich der Client aber mit starten war nix...
> Aber anscheind gibt es auch noch keine Version vom Client, die offiziell Ubuntu 11.10 ünterstützt?



Wenn Du den V7er meinst - der läuft doch problemlos unter Ubuntu 11.10 - ich hatte ihn auf 2 Rechnern laufen.
Das einzige, was darunter nicht funktioniert, ist die GUI. 

Du musst nur den Clienten mit Hilfe eines Terminals starten (*nur* das erste Mal *nach* der Konfiguration, wenn DU zu derselben den Parameter *-configonly* eingegeben hast - beim Parameter *-config* starten er nach derselben!!) - und er startet normalerweise *nach jedem* Reset/Bootvorgang automatisch . . .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Januar 2012)

So, ich hab mal eines der NT's den Noisblocker-Lüfter verpasst, schauen wir mal wo sich die Temp einpendelt > mit dem Delta-Lüfter war die Abluftwärme bei 29,3°C. 



Schmidde schrieb:


> Hat A.Meier nicht Ubuntu 11.10 mit dem V7 am laufen?


Ja, hab ich.


----------



## Schmidde (20. Januar 2012)

Gut, das mit dem Terminal muss man mir jetzt *genauer* erklären 
Will zuerst mal nur *eine* Big WU laufen lassen, da der Server momentan noch in meinem Zimmer steht und (im vergleich zu meinem Wakü-PC) nicht wirklich leise 

Währen der Installation konnte ich ja schon den Passkey etc angeben, muss ich da überhaupt noch was konfigurieren?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Januar 2012)

@Schmidde: Ich arbeite mit dem schönen Beitrag von Amigafan > http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...-folding-home-thread-ii-2036.html#post3792209


----------



## Schmidde (20. Januar 2012)

Hm, bekomm beim 2. Schritt nur ein "telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: connection refused" zurück


----------



## Amigafan (20. Januar 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @Schmidde: Ich arbeite mit dem schönen Beitrag von Amigafan > http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...-folding-home-thread-ii-2036.html#post3792209



Uiiiiih (rot werd)  . . . 

Edit:


Schmidde schrieb:


> Hm, bekomm beim 2. Schritt nur ein "telnet:  Unable to connect to remote host: connection refused" zurück



Der Client muss dabei natürlich schon laufen - schau mal bitte in die log.txt . . .


----------



## Schmidde (20. Januar 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Der Client muss dabei natürlich schon laufen - schau mal bitte in die log.txt . . .


 
Und wie starte ich den client?
Hab ihn bis jetzt nur installiert, dabei Name, Passkey ect angegeben....danach ist nichts weiter passiert.


Log.txt?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Januar 2012)

Schmidde schrieb:


> Log.txt?


Dateisystem/var/lib/fahclient


----------



## Schmidde (20. Januar 2012)

Ok, die Log.txt scheint es bei mir (noch?) nicht zu geben. Der Ordner ist leer.


----------



## Amigafan (20. Januar 2012)

Schmidde schrieb:


> Und wie starte ich den client?
> Hab ihn bis jetzt nur installiert, dabei Name, Passkey ect angegeben....danach ist nichts weiter passiert.
> 
> 
> Log.txt?



Gehe mal bitte ins Menü des Desktops unter:  System/Systemverwaltung und rufe die Systemüberwachung auf.
Diese sollte Dir alle Kerne der CPU´s bei etwa 100% Auslastung zeigen . . .

Edit:
Wenn Du keine Kernauslastung hast, starte bitte aus dem Menü unter: Anwendungen/Wissenschaft FAHControl


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Januar 2012)

Temperatur blieb seltsamerweise bis auf 1° konstat und hab das Messgerät angeschlossen > NT verweigert ohne das Tachosignal den Dienst und zu allem Übel ist ein Stecker drann den ich als 3pin-Variante nocht nicht gesehen habe. 


Langsam fehlt mir echt der Nerv für das Ganze und denke ernsthaft darüber nach alles so zu lassen wie es ist.


----------



## Schmidde (20. Januar 2012)

Nein, die Kerne sind kaum/gar nicht ausgelastet.
Ich glaube ich installier den Client einfach mal neu wenn er jetzt eigentlich schon funktionieren sollte 


Edit:
Achja, genau wie letztes mal kam dieses mal bei der Reinstallation eine Fehlermeldung mit "Package has bad quality" oder so ähnlich. Hat das was zu sagen?


----------



## Amigafan (20. Januar 2012)

Schmidde schrieb:


> Nein, die Kerne sind kaum/gar nicht ausgelastet.
> Ich glaube ich installier den Client einfach mal neu wenn er jetzt eigentlich schon funktionieren sollte
> 
> 
> ...



Das hat nur damit zu tun, dass in dem Installationspaket die Größe nach der Installation nicht angegeben ist . . .

Edit :
Schaue mal bitte eine Seite im Thread zurück . . .


----------



## Schmidde (20. Januar 2012)

Ah ok.
Der AMD64 Client ist schon richtig?


----------



## Amigafan (20. Januar 2012)

Ja, der ist richtig . . .

Hast Du den Client jetzt gestartet wie ich es beschrieben habe?


----------



## Schmidde (20. Januar 2012)

Ich würde ja gern, aber selbst nach der reinstallation in diesem Softwarecenter bekomm ich keine Verbindung


----------



## Amigafan (21. Januar 2012)

STOP!

Um "für klare Verhältnisse" zu sorgen und Missverständnissen vorzubeugen:

1.Du hast Ubuntu 10.04 installiert ?
2. Du hast den V7.1.38 er AMD64Bit-Client installiert?
3. Du hast den FAHClient unter Anwendungen/Wissenschaft mit einem Doppelklick geöffnet?

Bitte um Antwort . . .


----------



## Schmidde (21. Januar 2012)

1. Installiert hab ich 11.10
2. V7.1.*43* amd64
3 Wo? Im Software Center? Da gibts bei mir unter Installed nur den normalen Rechner


----------



## Thosch (21. Januar 2012)

Also ... wenn ich das so lese dann geb ich mir genau 3 Versuche, wenns nicht klappt mach ich WIN7 Prof drauf ...


----------



## nfsgame (21. Januar 2012)

Such das Ding doch per Terminal . Ist viel einfacher als sich durch die GUI zu hangeln .


----------



## Amigafan (21. Januar 2012)

Da haben wir schon "das Problem"

Deinstalliere bitte die V7.1.43 - das ist nur der Client selber und der läuft nicht alleine . . .
Anschliessend wählst Du bitte die Version 7.1.38 (den gibt es als Installationspaket oder als gepackte Version - Du wähslt das Installationspaket mit .deb-Endung) und installierst diese über das Softwarecenter

Dabei wirst Du nach Namen, Team-Nr und passkey gefragt. Nach der Eingabe startet der Client automatisch (kontrolliere bitte mit der Systemüberwachung)
Erst dann kannst Du mit telnet die weitere Konfiguration vornehmen . . .


----------



## Schmidde (21. Januar 2012)

Also im Moment tut sich gar nichts wenn ich auch "install" klicke...


----------



## nichtraucher91 (21. Januar 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Nicht ganz - aus dem einfachen Grund:
> 
> Den Luftstrom eines blasenden Lüfter kannst Du genau auf die zu kühlenden Bauteile ausrichten - das geht bei einem saugenden Lüfter ohne zusätzliche Hilfsmittel überhaupt nicht und mit Hilfsmitteln nur unter extremem Aufwand . . .
> 
> Deswegen ist blasend besser . . .


 
HAHA! ymmd!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Januar 2012)

@Amigafan&Schmidde: Wieso verwendet ihr zwei nicht den TeamViewer? 
Mattinator hat mir den Server auch darüber eingerichtet.


----------



## picar81_4711 (21. Januar 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Also ... wenn ich das so lese dann geb ich mir genau 3 Versuche, wenns nicht klappt mach ich WIN7 Prof drauf ...



Das Problem von Schmidde ist die Ubuntu-Version. Mit Version 10.10 ist es deutlich einfacher....


----------



## Amigafan (21. Januar 2012)

Schmidde schrieb:


> Also im Moment tut sich gar nichts wenn ich auch "install" klicke...



Du hast jetzt die Version mit dem Namen:

 fahclient_7.1.38_Ubuntu-10.10-64bit-release_amd64.deb?

Wenn nicht, dann geb mir bitte Bescheid. Ich versuche sie Dir als Anhang zum download zu geben . . .

Edit:


A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @Amigafan&Schmidde: Wieso verwendet ihr zwei nicht den TeamViewer?
> Mattinator hat mir den Server auch darüber eingerichtet.


 
Ich habe damit noch nie gearbeitet - außerdem "arbeite" ich gerade an meinem Linux-System - wegen der "Kontrolle" meiner Angaben . . .
Hab nämlich mittlerweile nur noch V6 laufen (aber V7 noch installiert), da der bessere Punkteausbeute liefert . . .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Januar 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Das Problem von Schmidde ist die Ubuntu-Version. Mit Version 10.10 ist es deutlich einfacher....


Schwerr aber nicht unmöglich > Mattinator hat es ja auch hingebracht.


----------



## Schmidde (21. Januar 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Du hast jetzt die Version mit dem Namen:
> 
> fahclient_7.1.38_Ubuntu-10.10-64bit-release_amd64.deb?
> 
> Wenn nicht, dann geb mir bitte Bescheid. Ich versuche sie Dir als Anhang zum download zu geben . . .


 
Jup, genau die gleiche.
Hab gerade noch versucht über das Terminal den Installationsbefehl zu geben aber da kam dann das der Befehl von einem anderen Prozess blockiert wird. Hab jetzt einfach mal neu gestartet... 

Edit:
tut sich immer noch nichts


----------



## Amigafan (21. Januar 2012)

Nu wird es Zeit in die Heia zu gehen . . .


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bis später . . .


----------



## mattinator (21. Januar 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Mattinator hat mir den Server auch darüber eingerichtet.


 
Na ja, geholfen ist wohl korrekter. War ja schon alles drauf.



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Schwerr aber nicht unmöglich > Mattinator hat es ja auch hingebracht.



Mach nicht so viel "Werbung", möchte mich am Wochenende etwas relaxen. Hatte gestern Abend in der Fa. ein etwas negatives Erlebnis bei der Inbetriebnahme eines auf einem Server in unserer Fa. vorbereiteten RAID's beim Kunden mittels remote Management-Konsole und Telefon. Irgendwie war die Reihenfolge der Plattne am RAID-Kontroller des Kunden-Servers anders und so nicht hinzubekommen. Wahrscheinlich muss ich nächste Woche noch mal selbst hin und schauen, was geht. Allerdings ist die für den Einsatz geplante Zeit schon weg und ich bekomme nur schwer eine ausreichende Downtime für den Server (nach Feierabend oder am WE).


----------



## Eifelaner (21. Januar 2012)

mattinator schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich muss ich nächste Woche noch mal selbst hin und schauen, was geht. Allerdings ist die für den Einsatz geplante Zeit schon weg und ich bekomme nur schwer eine ausreichende Downtime für den Server (nach Feierabend oder am WE).


 
Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor


----------



## Schmidde (21. Januar 2012)

So, der Server läuft und der Client sollte jetzt auch soweit konfiguriert sein (client-type=bigadv, max-packet-size=big)

Gestern/Heute Nacht hat er sich laut der Log.txt im Ordern var/lib/fahclient allerdings gleiche eine 7809 gezogen.
Jetzt hab ich aber noch eine Log.txt im persönlichen Ordner gefunden, die ein paar Minuten später startet als die o.g. und dort hat er sich eine 7808 gezogen....beide scheinen momentan zu laufen mit einer TPF von ca.15min 

Die Client konfiguration die ich später vorgenommen hab wird aber nur in der log unter var/lib/fahclient angezeigt, in der anderen steht nichts


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Januar 2012)

mattinator schrieb:


> Mach nicht so viel "Werbung"


Ich erhöhen nur deine Chancen für den Titel des Falters der Monats (falls das je wieder mal durchgeführt wird ), den wer keine Werbung macht geht unter.


----------



## Julian Kruck (21. Januar 2012)

Kurze frage:
ich hab ein problem mit meinem gpu-clienten.
6.41 in Kombi mit einer 9800GT (1Gb-Grakaspeicher)

Und zwar ruckelt der pc so krass, und das liegt nur an diesem Clienten. der lastet scheinbar die graka so dermaßen aus, dass alles andere nicht mehr flüssig läuft. war ja schon bekannt in kombination mit advmeths...
habe jetzt bisschen rumgespielt, aber keine verbesserung.
Habe seit längeren packetgröße auf small und advmeths aus. core priority auf idle.
jetzt habe ich mit der cpu Usage rumgespielt, aber die bringt keine veränderung an der auslastung. hat irgendwer ne idee?

also das ist permanent so, aber explizit gerade am 6083 projekt...

danke schonmal!


----------



## Amigafan (21. Januar 2012)

Jetzt läuft auch der Server von Schmidde so, wie er soll . . .  

War eine "schwere Geburt" -  S(ch)(t)eisslage . . .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Januar 2012)

Ich brauch mal kurz Hilfe, da ich mich nicht recht entscheiden kann was das richtige ist:

Da ich mit Sicherungen auf einzelnen Festplatten schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht habe (Daten auf PC und Sicherung weg), such ich jetzt eine Sicherungsmöglichkeit mit RAID-1 mit 4TB Speicher > im RAID-1-Modus 2TB nutzbarer Speicher.

Anschlusseitig wären USB-3 und eSATA am Mainboard (ASUS Crosshair 4 Formula) vorhanden.
Am Gehäuse ist der Sicherungsplatten muss ein USB-Anschluss vorhanden sein, da die Sicherung auch für die PS3 verwendet wird und sich diese nicht über LAN sichern lässt > für die PS3 wird eine zusätzlich, übergrosse FAT32-Partition erstellt.

Ich hab mir auch schon ein paar Gedanken gemacht und hab mir ein paar Geräte angeschaut:
1. Buffalo HD-WLU3 DriveStation Duo
2. Sharkoon 2-Bay RAID Box mit USB 3.0
3. Lian Li EX-203 HDD Hot Swap RAID Case 

Ich bin auch für alternative Vorschläge dankbar.


Die ganze Anfrage läuft auch hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...terne-sicherung-mit-raid-1-a.html#post3875632


----------



## Amigafan (21. Januar 2012)

Spinnt Stanford jetzt völlig?

Est bekommt man auf 2 Rechnern die 6098 WU - und anschließend wird diese aus den Stats herausgenommen - und man rechnet für 0 Punkte mit beiden Rechnern über einen Tag lang - man verliert mehr als 17000 Punkte und braucht einen Haufen Strom - solche Arsch . . . !


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schmidde (21. Januar 2012)

So, hab jetzt ne 6903er bekommen....ist das ne Big-WU?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Januar 2012)

@Schmidde: Jep, ist eine. 

@Amigafan: Sind die WU's den schon durchgerechnet oder wird dir angezeigt das du keine Punkte bekommen wirst?
Wen wirklich keine gibt.


----------



## Amigafan (21. Januar 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @Schmidde: Jep, ist eine.
> 
> @Amigafan: Sind die WU's den schon durchgerechnet oder wird dir angezeigt das du keine Punkte bekommen wirst?
> Wen wirklich keine gibt.


 
Sie waren noch nicht vollständig durchgerechnet - aber bereits mit 0 Credits und 0 Bonuspunkten angezeigt.

Edit:
Das Gleiche hatte ich mit der 11294er WU - die letzten WU´s, die ich bekam, wurden mit 0 Punkten "abgerechnet" - ich konnte es mit Fahwatch7 nachprüfen . . .


----------



## nfsgame (21. Januar 2012)

Das Prog kann auch mal spinnen . Abwarten und Tee trinken ö.


----------



## picar81_4711 (21. Januar 2012)

Habt ihr auch manchmal das Problem, dass keine Bonuspunkte angerechnet werden, sondern nur die Basispunkte? Statt 270k wurden nur etwas 20K angerechnet. Als ob ich eine "gebrauchte" WU erwischt hätte.....


----------



## Knutowskie (21. Januar 2012)

Zum kotzen.

Welchen Treiber und welchen GPU console Client kann man denn nehmen?

- win 7 Pro x64
- gts450 glh/gtx 550Ti

beide Karten (einzeln verbaut) werden nur zu 57% ausgelastet. Hab schon diverse Treiber probiert, 2 Boarde, 2 CPUs... immer das selbe.

Und nun?


----------



## acer86 (21. Januar 2012)

probier mal 266.58 und den FAH GPU Tracker V2 - Home 

kan mir echt nicht erklären warum bei dir die Karte nur 57% ausgelastet wird, hatte die erst auf ein Alten A8N-SLI MB laufen mit PCi-e 1.1 und da lief sie immer mit 99% Auslastung unter XP

dan hatte ich sie in mein Falt server auf P6T-se MB am laufen und auch da lief sie bei 99% (zeitweise sogar 2X GTS450 glh und eine GTX460) , da hatte ich Vista 64Bit drauf und 266.58 Treiber und den Fahtracker

Edit: hast du irgend eine Energie Sparfunktion im Windows aktiv, oder sonst Software die auf die Grafikkarten zugreift oder ein bremst?

*EDIT 2*: hast du das Auslastungsproblem  nur bei F@H oder tritt es z.b. bei 3D mark oder Furmark usw auch auf?


----------



## Schmidde (21. Januar 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @Schmidde: Jep, ist eine.


 
Yeay  Premiere!  

TPF liegt bei ca 36min...ist denk ich in Ordnung so?


----------



## nfsgame (21. Januar 2012)

Passt!


----------



## Knutowskie (22. Januar 2012)

acer86 schrieb:


> probier mal 266.58 und den FAH GPU Tracker V2 - Home
> 
> kan mir echt nicht erklären warum bei dir die Karte nur 57% ausgelastet wird, hatte die erst auf ein Alten A8N-SLI MB laufen mit PCi-e 1.1 und da lief sie immer mit 99% Auslastung unter XP
> 
> ...



Die Probleme treten nur bei f@h auf.

Aber ich hab DIE Lösung vom Mr.Ultimo: Mal den Client im Kompatibilitätsmodus für Vista starten. Und läuft.

Also merke: GTS450, GTX 550Ti (nicht direkt getestet), Windows 7 x64 und Folding@Home GPU3 client in den Kompatibilitätsmodus für Vista stecken. Läuft.


----------



## Wolvie (22. Januar 2012)

Knutowskie schrieb:


> Die Probleme treten nur bei f@h auf.
> 
> Aber ich hab DIE Lösung vom Mr.Ultimo: Mal den Client im Kompatibilitätsmodus für Vista starten. Und läuft.
> 
> Also merke: GTS450, GTX 550Ti (nicht direkt getestet), Windows 7 x64 und Folding@Home GPU3 client in den Kompatibilitätsmodus für Vista stecken. Läuft.


 Gut zu wissen Mein GPU-Falter lastet nämlich unter Win7 die 2. und 3. GPU nicht richtig aus, nur etwa 30-40%


----------



## Abductee (22. Januar 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Temperatur blieb seltsamerweise bis auf 1° konstat und hab das Messgerät angeschlossen > NT verweigert ohne das Tachosignal den Dienst und zu allem Übel ist ein Stecker drann den ich als 3pin-Variante nocht nicht gesehen habe.



bei meinem letzten netzteilumbau hatte ich das versorgungskabel direkt beim lüfter abgelötet.
war eine absolut saubere sache und für die garantie lies sich das auch unsichtbar auf originalzustand umrüsten.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Januar 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> bei meinem letzten netzteilumbau hatte ich das versorgungskabel direkt beim lüfter abgelötet.
> war eine absolut saubere sache und für die garantie lies sich das auch unsichtbar auf originalzustand umrüsten.


Gute Idee , aber bin kein guter Löter für so filigrane Sachen  > das würde in einem Desaster enden. 


Nachtrag:
Der 60mm-Delta-Lüfter im NT dreht im Maximum mit 10'500U/min und schaufelt dabei 72m3/h > der Noisblocker schafft ~1/3 davon.


----------



## Abductee (22. Januar 2012)

was haltet ihr eigentlich davon den linux client auf einem usb stick laufen zu lassen?
lange scheinen die sticks das ja nicht mit zu machen, bei transcend zbsp. sind aber 30 jahre garantie drauf.
ich würd den einfach immer wieder einschicken und in der zwischenzeit mit windows weiterfalten.

macht so was sinn? 
bzw. kann man die garantie so weit ausreizen?

mir gehts nur darum das ich um die apothekerpreise nicht eine extra festplatte für das linux kaufen will.


----------



## acer86 (22. Januar 2012)

wen du viel spaß am einschicken hast 

hast du auf deiner Win Hdd kein platz mehr für Linux, das braucht doch im besten fall vielleicht 3Gb?


----------



## Abductee (22. Januar 2012)

ich hab das fertige image versucht auf einen 8gb stick zu installieren, das sind wohl ein paar mb zu wenig drauf.
das setup konnte nicht fertig kopieren. das gesamte image hat zwar nur 50mb, mir ist es ein rätsel was er da kopiert.
laut der anleitung werden die ersten 8gb reserviert.

ich fürchte mich vor der problematik das linux wieder runter zu bekommen wenn es probleme gibt.


----------



## acer86 (22. Januar 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> ich hab das fertige image versucht auf einen 8gb stick zu installieren, das sind wohl ein paar mb zu wenig drauf.
> das setup konnte nicht fertig kopieren. das gesamte image hat zwar nur 50mb, mir ist es ein rätsel was er da kopiert.
> laut der anleitung werden die ersten 8gb reserviert.
> 
> ich fürchte mich vor der problematik das linux wieder runter zu bekommen wenn es probleme gibt.


 
hatte bis jetzt auch noch nicht sehr viel Erfahrung mit Linux gemacht,  hatte mal Test weiße linux mit Hilfe von den Wubi installer installiert und es lies sich auch mit diesen wieder vollständig entfernen


----------



## Amigafan (22. Januar 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> ich hab das fertige image versucht auf einen 8gb stick zu installieren, das sind wohl ein paar mb zu wenig drauf.
> das setup konnte nicht fertig kopieren. das gesamte image hat zwar nur 50mb, mir ist es ein rätsel was er da kopiert.
> laut der anleitung werden die ersten 8gb reserviert.
> 
> ich fürchte mich vor der problematik das linux wieder runter zu bekommen wenn es probleme gibt.


 

Wieviel Speicher verwendet Dein Rechner?

Fakt ist nämlich - Linux, vor allem die neueren Versionen, legen eine Swap-Partition der Größe des Arbeitsspeichers an - und wenn Du 8GB verwendest, wird allein die Swap-Partition so groß! 

Also 2 Möglichkeiten:
1. Arbeitsspeichergröße reduzieren - schlecht, wenn z. B. mehrere Betriebssysteme laufen (VM)
2. größeren Stick besorgen und neuer Versuch . . .


----------



## Abductee (22. Januar 2012)

beim amazon kostet ein 32GB transcend usb 3.0 34€
das wär nicht so schlimm zum ausprobieren, kann man so ja auch gebrauchen.

kann linux was mit der usb 3.0 schnittstelle anfangen?

soll pirmär eh nur ein test über ein paar wochen sein, wenn die punkteausbeute wesentlich besser ist als unter windows, darf es auf der ssd weiterfalten.


----------



## Amigafan (22. Januar 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> beim amazon kostet ein 32GB transcend usb 3.0 34€
> das wär nicht so schlimm zum ausprobieren, kann man so ja auch gebrauchen.
> 
> kann linux was mit der usb 3.0 schnittstelle anfangen?
> ...


 
Der Stick läuft auch an jeder USB 2.0-Schnittstelle - eventuell mit reduzierter Lese/Schreibgeschwindigkeit, wenn die Erkennung an USB 3.0 fehlschlagen sollte . . .

Edit:
@trucker1963

Endlich hab ich Dich . . .


----------



## Schmicki (22. Januar 2012)

@ Abductee

Ich habe den Goliath einige Zeit über einem USB-Stick laufen lassen. Leider ist das nicht besonders stabil. Ich habe zwei verschiedene Hersteller ausprobiert (SanDisk und HP) und nach einer Weile zerschießt sich die Installation auf dem Stick. Nach einem Neustart lässt sich Ubuntu plötzlich nicht mehr starten. Zudem kann man nur eingeschränkt Programme installieren. Ich würde zu einer Installation auf einer Festplatte raten. Letztendlich hast du damit weniger Probleme.


----------



## Wolvie (23. Januar 2012)

Alles am Falten? So still hier... 

Mit welchem Client macht man den aktuell mehr PPD? Mit dem V6 oder V7 ?
Mein i7 werkelt unter V7 und liefert zwischen 8 und 15k alles ab... Ausnahme: Gestern eine 7023 mit 37k PPD


----------



## Z28LET (23. Januar 2012)

Also ich hab mit dem 6er eher mal über 10k (i5 2400)
Im V7 letzt im Test immer unter 10k.


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Januar 2012)

Wolvie schrieb:


> Mit welchem Client macht man den aktuell mehr PPD? Mit dem V6 oder V7 ?
> Mein i7 werkelt unter V7 und liefert zwischen 8 und 15k alles ab... Ausnahme: Gestern eine 7023 mit 37k PPD



Ist echt schwer zu sagen; macht wahrscheinlich keinen grossen Unterschied - auf Dauer
Ich handhabe es so:
Alles "kleine" (C2Q // Phenom II x4) faltet unter V7; mich *deucht*, dass vor allem die C2Q eher mehr bringen
Alles "grosse" (Ci7 // Phenom II x6) faltet (wieder) unter V6; im Endeffekt +/- derselbe "Outcome" aber scheint mir bei den Boliden stabiler
Ich habe mit dem Ci7-950 unter V7 zweimal einen BSOD gehabt; vorher (unter V6) nie - seither (zurück auf V6) auch nicht mehr


----------



## Wolvie (23. Januar 2012)

Echt doof, das die superschnellen 80xx jetzt plötzlich zur Krücke werden... (War ja aber auch zu schön um wahr zu sein ) gepaart mit den 7610/11... 
Hab mal die Flags geändert und hoffe das ich jetz "normale" WU's abgreife.
Wird Zeit das endlich die neue HW anrollt -- Muss paar Punkte gutmachen


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (23. Januar 2012)

Verkaufe mein aktuelles System , falls jemand Teile braucht  

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/verkaeufe/198714-v-desktop-aufloesung-q6600-ddr3-gtx460-ssd.html


----------



## Amigafan (23. Januar 2012)

Wolvie schrieb:


> Alles am Falten? So still hier...
> 
> Mit welchem Client macht man den aktuell mehr PPD? Mit dem V6 oder V7 ?
> Mein i7 werkelt unter V7 und liefert zwischen 8 und 15k alles ab... Ausnahme: Gestern eine 7023 mit 37k PPD



Habe alle Rechner wieder auf V6 umgestellt:
Q9550@3,83GHz macht mit -smp 3 etwa 6500 PPD (treibt V7er GPU-Client für HD5870)
Q8200@2,7GHz macht zwischen 8500 und fast 11000 PPD (nit 7500er WU)
2600K@4,0GHz macht etwa 30000 PPD
Diese Punkte erreicht man unter V7 praktisch nicht mehr . . .


Edit:


Bumblebee schrieb:


> . . .
> Alles "kleine" (C2Q // Phenom II x4) faltet unter V7; mich *deucht*, dass vor allem die C2Q eher mehr bringen
> . . .



Dann musst Du aber das ausgesprochene Glück besitzen, keine "Schrott-WU´s (80xx und 76xx) zu bekommen - unter denen lieferten meine "Kleinen" vor Umstellung auf V6 nur zwischen 3500 und etwa 5500 PPD . . .


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Januar 2012)

Nur mal so nebenbei HPCS macht wohl wieder BURN-IN - das ist ja krank was da wieder Punkte purzeln 
Wir werden niedergemacht ; aber das können wir ab


----------



## picar81_4711 (23. Januar 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Nur mal so nebenbei HPCS macht wohl wieder BURN-IN - das ist ja krank was da wieder Punkte purzeln
> Wir werden niedergemacht ; aber das können wir ab



Sir, wir bauen uns den Computer der Enterprise nach, dann können wir mithalten......


----------



## Wolvie (23. Januar 2012)

Dafür haben wir ja die Chanche wieder einen Platz rauf zu rutschen. 
Und eine weitere, reelle (real.. realle? reelle? latte...) Chanche, in einem 1/4 Jahr nochmal 2 Plätze zu erklimmen... Fold ON !! 

BTW: 
Gibt es eigentlich eine FAH Client Version, bei der das GUI unter Ubuntu 10.XX oder 11.10 funktioniert?
7.1.38 @ Ubuntu 11.10 hab ich zum laufen bekommen (ohne GUI) - aber ich brauch halt was, wo mir die PPD usw. anzeigt... Vertrauen ist gut... Kontrolle ist besser


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Januar 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Sir, wir bauen uns den Computer der Enterprise nach, dann können wir mithalten......


 
"make it so"


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. Januar 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> "make it so"


Und wer opfert sein Taschengeld dafür?


----------



## Malkolm (23. Januar 2012)

Der Computer der ersten Enterprise würde aber keine WU vor der Deadline fertig bekommen


----------



## Amigafan (23. Januar 2012)

Wolvie schrieb:


> Dafür haben wir ja die Chanche wieder einen Platz rauf zu rutschen.
> Und eine weitere, reelle (real.. realle? reelle? latte...) Chanche, in einem 1/4 Jahr nochmal 2 Plätze zu erklimmen... Fold ON !!
> 
> BTW:
> ...




FAHClient 7.1.38 unter Ubuntu 10.04 und 10.10 mit GUI - unter 11.10 mit Unity (Standart) ohne GUI . . .
FAHClient 6.34 unter Ubuntu 10.04 und 10.10 nur mit der Hilfe von HFM.NET - FAHClient 6.34 ist "grundsätzlich" ohne GUI . . .

Nebenbei bemerkt - *Vorsicht* vor dem "Update"  *fahclient_7.1.43_amd64.deb* !
Dieses "Update" bricht bei der Installation unter Ubuntu 10.10 /11.10 (10.04 nicht getestet) mit einer Fehlermeldung  ab. Daraus ergibt sich folgendes "Problem":

Man hat vorher schon FAHClient 7.1.38 installiert: mit "Glück" kann man das "Update"  wieder entfernen - es mag zwar "laufen", aber man verliert unter Ubuntu 10.10 (und 10.04?) die GUI . . . (von mir persönlich unter 10.10 "getestet") 
Ohne installation von FAHClient 7.1.38 (alle Ubuintu-Versionen): Die Installation bricht mit einer Fehlermeldung ab bzw die Installation dauert "ewig" und läst sich *nicht* wieder *rückgängig* machen - es bedarf einer *Neuinstallation* von Ubuntu, um FAHClient 7.1.38 installieren zu können . . . (leidvoll  "getestet"  von Schmidde unter 11.10 beim 1. "Aufsetzen" Seines Servers . . .)


----------



## Schmidde (23. Januar 2012)

...leider ja 
Vielen Dank nochmal für die Nachtschicht   

so, noch 12% zu rechnen für die erste Big, heist noch ca 7h 


Edit:
Wow, für den Upload brauch ich ganze 15min 
Hab jetzt wieder eine 6901 gekommen, scheint wohl keine Big zu sein


----------



## picar81_4711 (24. Januar 2012)

Schmidde schrieb:


> Edit:
> Wow, für den Upload brauch ich ganze 15min
> Hab jetzt wieder eine 6901 gekommen, scheint wohl keine Big zu sein



Du hast ja eine super Uploadgeschwindigkeit! Ich brauche für eine 6903 30min. mit 16000DSL.
Eine 6901 ist auch eine Big, eine normale......hab auch schon einige bekommen......


----------



## Schmidde (24. Januar 2012)

Ja gut, hab ne 32.000er 
Ah ok, dann war die andere eine BigBig?


----------



## picar81_4711 (24. Januar 2012)

Schmidde schrieb:


> Ah ok, dann war die andere eine BigBig?



Ja. Und wenn man Glück hat, bekommt man eine 6904, die bringt noch mehr Punkte, ist aber von der Datenmenge fast identisch wie eine 6903. Nur das falten dauert länger.....


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Januar 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Ja. Und wenn man Glück hat, bekommt man eine 6904, die bringt noch mehr Punkte, ist aber von der Datenmenge fast identisch wie eine 6903. Nur das falten dauert länger.....


Mein Server faltet jetzt die zweite P6904 in Folge, gibt ca. 400'000Punkte.


----------



## acer86 (24. Januar 2012)

@ A.Meier   wie ist jetzt eigentlich der Endstand bei  deinem  Netzteil Problem?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Januar 2012)

@acer86: Hab es entnervt auf die lange Bank geschoben, da ich momentan keine richtig gute Möglichkeit sehe.


----------



## Abductee (24. Januar 2012)

der noiseblockerumbau hat dich nicht zufrieden gestellt?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Januar 2012)

Das NT verweigert den Dienst ohne Tachsignal, wär ja nicht das grosse Problem > Stecker umlöten. 
Was mir mehr Sorgen macht ist wie der Delta geregelt wurde: Allem Anschein nach regelt das NT den Lüfter über die Spannung, da auf dem Stecker nur 3 Pins sind.


----------



## Amigafan (24. Januar 2012)

acer86 schrieb:


> @ A.Meier   wie ist jetzt eigentlich der Endstand bei  deinem  Netzteil Problem?



 Unentschieden . . .


----------



## Abductee (24. Januar 2012)

was ist so schlimm an der spannungsregelung vom lüfter?
das sind doch die meisten netzteillüfter, pwm bei netzteilen kenn ich nur von der premiumklasse.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Januar 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> was ist so schlimm an der spannungsregelung vom lüfter?
> das sind doch die meisten netzteillüfter, pwm bei netzteilen kenn ich nur von der premiumklasse.


72m3 zu 24m3 bei wahrscheinlich schön gesteigerter Temp.


----------



## picar81_4711 (25. Januar 2012)

Mein 2ter 2600K steht im Keller dumm rum.....würde ihn verkaufen...kann im Marktplatz kein Thema erstellen.....
*
*
*
*


----------



## Amigafan (25. Januar 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> 72m3 zu 24m3 bei wahrscheinlich schön gesteigerter Temp.



Das ließe sich am besten mit einem Versuch verifizieren:

Temp-Differenz zwischen angesaugter und ausgeblasener Luft mit Delta und der gleiche "Versuch" miit dem Austauschlüfter . . .
Nur das verschafft Dir letzten Endes Klarheit und damit vielleicht auch wieder einen "klaren" Kopf für eine Entscheidung . . .


----------



## Z28LET (25. Januar 2012)

Es müsste doch möglich sein, auch mit schwächeren Lüftern jeweils 15-20Watt abwärme (Gold Effizienz) zu bändigen?


----------



## Malkolm (25. Januar 2012)

picar, ich glaube nach den Forenregeln darf so ein Verkaufsangebot nur im Marktplatz stehen. Mach am besten da nen Thread und hier den Link dazu rein


----------



## picar81_4711 (25. Januar 2012)

Malkolm schrieb:


> picar, ich glaube nach den Forenregeln darf so ein Verkaufsangebot nur im Marktplatz stehen. Mach am besten da nen Thread und hier den Link dazu rein



Sorry, hab ich nicht gewusst.....


*HPCS* ist anscheinend der Saft ausgegangen, macht momentan fast keine Umsätze......


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Januar 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Sorry, hab ich nicht gewusst.....



Kannst dort leider (noch) keinen Thread eröffnen weil du noch keine 100 Beiträge geschrieben hast
Wir finden eine andere Lösung...



picar81_4711 schrieb:


> *HPCS* ist anscheinend der Saft ausgegangen, macht momentan fast keine Umsätze......



Wollte ich auch anmerken - tut gut wenn es nicht mehr so schnaubt hinter uns; hoffentlich bleibt es so


----------



## Schmidde (25. Januar 2012)

So, die nächste 6903 heute Morgen bekommen


----------



## Wolvie (25. Januar 2012)

Stolz wie Bolle die 1. funktionierende Ubuntu 10.04 VM mit dem 7er Client zum laufen bekommen... friert der komplette Rechner heut Nacht ein und ich merks erst jetzt


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Januar 2012)

Wolvie schrieb:


> Stolz wie Bolle die 1. funktionierende Ubuntu 10.04 VM mit dem 7er Client zum laufen bekommen... friert der komplette Rechner heut Nacht ein und ich merks erst jetzt



Ja da könnte man  - viel Glück beim nächsten Anlauf


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (25. Januar 2012)

*Farewell!*

Nach knapp 5 Jahren Falten ,neigt sich meine Faltkarriere nun dem temporären Ende zu , da ich nun meinen Rechner verkaufe bzw. verkauft habe und meinem neuen Notebook keinen 24/7 Betrieb zumuten will (XPS 15  ). 
(Ein paar Test WUs wird er aber sicher machen müssen )

Natürlich werde ich weiterhin mitlesen und auch wieder mitfalten wenn ich wieder einen Standrechner habe (was nur eine Frage der Zeit ist ^^ ) ,aber bis dahin werden meine PPD leider 0 sein.

*Adios Amigos*


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Januar 2012)

Aha - ok - die Ratte verlässt also das sinkende Schiff
Auf deinem Userbild sieht man zwar das Schiff - aber du bist nicht drauf .... 

Nee, ernsthaft jetzt, schade, dass du gehst - und danke für dein intensives Mitfalten
Und bis bald - wirst es auf Dauer eh nicht lassen können


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (25. Januar 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Und bis bald - wirst es auf Dauer eh nicht lassen können


Selbstverständlich nicht , habs bisher nie lang ausgehalten (das erste mal hab ich 2004 gefaltet : fah stats ) , sobald ich mit meiner Freundin zusammengezogen bin und sich alles ein wenig eingespielt hat werd ich mir sicher wieder einen Standrechner zulegen und falten  (Hab bisher gute Verhandlungen geführt  )

Verdammte Sucht


----------



## Special_Flo (25. Januar 2012)

Guten Tag,
Reicht ein e1200 um zwei(2) 9800GX2 Karten auszulasten? 
Client ist der V6 V3 Console.

Karten werden nach Anzeige von Afterburner nur zu 80% ca. ausgelastet.

mfg Flo


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (25. Januar 2012)

Special_Flo schrieb:


> Guten Tag,
> Reicht ein e1200 um zwei(2) 9800GX2 Karten auszulasten?
> Client ist der V6 V3 Console.
> 
> ...


Läuft auch ein CPU client o.Ä. ? Bzw. Gib dem GPU Client mal eine höhere Priorität , wenn die Auslastung steigt braucht er mehr CPU Zeit.


----------



## Special_Flo (25. Januar 2012)

Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> Läuft auch ein CPU client o.Ä. ? Bzw. Gib dem GPU Client mal eine höhere Priorität , wenn die Auslastung steigt braucht er mehr CPU Zeit.



Kein CPU-Client nur Win7 , Ultra VNC und die GPU-Clienten.

mfg Flo


----------



## Wolvie (25. Januar 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ja da könnte man  - viel Glück beim nächsten Anlauf


 Nächster Anlauf: Nächster Freeze ..

@Mastermaisi777: Und beehren sie uns bald wieder !!


----------



## Thosch (25. Januar 2012)

Schmidde schrieb:


> So, die nächste 6903 heute Morgen bekommen


 Das ist ne Big oder ne BIGBig ? Was hast du für Flags gesetzt ?


----------



## RG Now66 (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Farewell!*



Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> Nach knapp 5 Jahren Falten ,neigt sich meine Faltkarriere nun dem temporären Ende zu (...)
> 
> *Adios Amigos*


 
OH Schade, Ich hatte gehofft in dir einen ebenbürtigen Mitfalter gefunden zu haben 
[IRONI] Ich werde mich mal zurück lehnen und warten bis die fold-sucht dich wieder infiziert  [IRONI/]
Und bis dahin gute Fahrt...


----------



## Amigafan (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Farewell!*



Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> Nach knapp 5 Jahren Falten ,neigt sich meine Faltkarriere nun dem temporären Ende zu , da ich nun meinen Rechner verkaufe bzw. verkauft habe und meinem neuen Notebook keinen 24/7 Betrieb zumuten will (XPS 15  ).
> (Ein paar Test WUs wird er aber sicher machen müssen )
> 
> Natürlich werde ich weiterhin mitlesen und auch wieder mitfalten wenn ich wieder einen Standrechner habe (was nur eine Frage der Zeit ist ^^ ) ,aber bis dahin werden meine PPD leider 0 sein.
> ...




Die Betonung liegt aber auf temporär - nicht Ende  
Wie heist doch das "schöne"   Lied von Freddy Quinn: Junge, komm bald wieder, bald wieder nach Haus . . .   
Bis dahin - halt die Ohren steif und alles Gute . . .

Edit:
@RG Now66

Keine Angst, er trägt den Virus auch weiterhin in sich . . .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Januar 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Das ist ne Big oder ne BIGBig ? Was hast du für Flags gesetzt ?


Jep, ist eine BigBig. 
V7 > Paketgrösse Big, Clienttyp bigbeta > Faltzeit ~3Tage ~300'000Punkte


----------



## picar81_4711 (25. Januar 2012)

Jetzt geht die Post ab.......@Thosch: Willkommen im BIG-Club!


----------



## acer86 (25. Januar 2012)

will auch wieder big´s falten     mein i7 920 braucht wieder richtige Arbeit, der faltet gerade Test weise an einer 7143er SMP wu rum mit gerade mal 14500PPD ach waren das noch Zeiten als man mit der cpu noch 32000PPD machen konnte


----------



## Wolvie (25. Januar 2012)

acer86 schrieb:


> will auch wieder big´s falten     mein i7 920 braucht wieder richtige Arbeit, der faltet gerade Test weise an einer 7143er SMP wu rum mit gerade mal 14500PPD ach waren das noch zeiten als man mit den cpu noch 32000PPD machen konnte


 32.0000 PPD?
Ach waren das noch Zeiten als man mit dem i7@4,1Ghz und 8011 noch +54.000 PPD machen könnte... 

Gerade schmerzhaft erfahren, das man die Hinweise auf den Verpackungen von Grafikkarten, was Hitzeentwicklung angeht, ernstnehmen sollte.


----------



## acer86 (25. Januar 2012)

ja der i7 920 hat bei 4010Mhz @1,29V  32-34k PPD gemacht je nach dem wie viele Grafikkarten damals bei mein Server mit liefen

Wu 6901

mit mein neuen 2600k rechner hatte ich leider nicht mehr das vergnügen Big´s zu bekommen

Edit: @*Mastermaisi777    *hoffe du kommst bald Frisch gestärkt wieder*
*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Januar 2012)

acer86 schrieb:


> will auch wieder big´s falten


Bau dir nen Server und die Big haben dich auch wieder gerne. 



@Mastermaisi777: Junge, komm bald wieder.


----------



## acer86 (25. Januar 2012)

leider musste ich mir Notgedrungener maßen ein neues Auto kaufen, aber wen es Finanzell wieder besser aussieht werde ich mir sicher ein Server zulegen, wird aber sicher noch etwas dauern, mal sehen ob die bis dahin endlich den SB-EP auf den Markt haben


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Januar 2012)

Ich hab mich doch wieder hinreissen lassen an den NT's weiterzutüffeln wie man sie ruhig bekommt:
Hab am 60er Delta den Stecker abgeschnitten und da die Tacholeitung des Noisblocker angeschlossen, er selber wurde direkt an die 12V-Leitung angeschlossen damit er immer Vollgas läuft.
Seit gut 15min ist jetzt das ganze in Betrieb, Ablufttemperatur liegt momentan bei 31,3°C > beim Delta (minimale Drehzahl) bewegte sich die Temp zwischen 30,5-30,9°C.

Was meint ihr, ab wann wird es zu warm?


----------



## Schmidde (25. Januar 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Jep, ist eine BigBig.
> V7 > Paketgrösse Big, Clienttyp bigbeta > Faltzeit ~3Tage ~300'000Punkte


 
Ich hatte bis jetzt nur bigadv, hab ich bei bigbeta eine höhere chance auf die BIGbig?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Januar 2012)

Schmidde schrieb:


> Ich hatte bis jetzt nur bigadv, hab ich bei bigbeta eine höhere chance auf die BIGbig?


Defintiv ja. 

Ich glaube mit bigadv bekommt man hauptsächlich die normalen BigWU's, mit bigbeta fasst nur die grossen BigBig's (P690*).


----------



## Schmidde (25. Januar 2012)

Na dann wird das doch gleich mal umgestellt


----------



## acer86 (25. Januar 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ich hab mich doch wieder hinreissen lassen an den NT's weiterzutüffeln wie man sie ruhig bekommt:
> Hab am 60er Delta den Stecker abgeschnitten und da die Tacholeitung des Noisblocker angeschlossen, er selber wurde direkt an die 12V-Leitung angeschlossen damit er immer Vollgas läuft.
> Seit gut 15min ist jetzt das ganze in Betrieb, Ablufttemperatur liegt momentan bei 31,3°C > beim Delta (minimale Drehzahl) bewegte sich die Temp zwischen 30,5-30,9°C.
> 
> Was meint ihr, ab wann wird es zu warm?


 
blieb der delta immer auf minimal Drehzahl und somit bei 30,5 C° oder drehte er irgendwann auf? 

würde mal so grob über den Daumen sagen das die Netzteil innen Temp bei der Abluft schon bei min 50C° liegt wen nicht noch mehr bei manchen Bauteilen, so ein Server Netzteil kan sicher einiges mehr an temp vertragen wie ein normales PC Netzteil, würde es an deiner Stelle mal eine Zeit lang unter Aufsicht laufen lassen und immer wieder mal messen ob die Abluft temp steigt oder sich eingependelt.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Januar 2012)

Ich hab es nie gemessen bei welcher Temperatur der Delta hochdreht. 
Momentan schwankt er bei 31,8-31,9C°.


----------



## acer86 (25. Januar 2012)

32C° Abluft ist ja immer noch in der nähe von den Delta Lüfter, wen es nicht noch viel wärmer wird  sollte es sicher passen, hab leider kein genaues Thermometer zur Hand sonst hätte ich mal eine Vergleichsmessung gemacht von mein Netzteil

die Netzteile haben sicher eine Überhitzung Abschaltung, sollte sicher nix passieren außer das der Rechner aus geht wen du ein Langzeittest vorhast

hast vielleicht ein Thermofühler den du in das Laufende NT legen kannst?

hätte vielleicht noch ein Bastelvorschlag für dich, wie wäre das hier: http://www.pcsilent.de/de-pd-Luefteradapter-Fan-Adapter-990.html

dan könntest du ein 92mm Lüfter hinten drauf schrauben (sofern das platz technisch möglich ist),


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Januar 2012)

Nur einen Fleischthermometer mit einem Chromstahl-Fühler und da ist mir das Risiko zu hoch ein Kurschluss zu verursachen, mal abgesehen davon > Sakala beginnt erst bei 60°C. 
Momentan sind es 32,6°C.

Edit: Sicher, könnte den Fühler einpacken mit Schrumpfschlauch, aber könnte schon schwierig werden den durch die Lüftergitter zu bekommen.

Kann das Teil nicht wirklich anschrauben > im Inneren ist der Stromkontroller und der EPS12V-8Pin im Weg und Aussen die 230V-Stecker.


Der andere Delta dreht gerade hoch > begonnen bei 33°C jetzt bei 32,6°C stabil in erhöhter Drehzahl.


----------



## acer86 (26. Januar 2012)

das wäre mir auch zu heikel 

ich lehn mich mal weit raus und sag mal 35-38C° wäre noch vertretbar, einfach mal weiter laufen lassen, entweder der Rechner läuft morgen noch oder er hat sich abgeschaltet, oder dell ist schmerzfrei und hat keine überhitzungs-abschaltung, dan haste im besten fall ein nt weniger oder brauchst eine neue Wohnung

*Edit:* also alles im grünen Bereich, wen sich das andere bei 33-34 ein pendelt kannste es so lassen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. Januar 2012)

Meine arme P6904. 

Das umgebaute NT ist momentan bei 33,4°C bei einer Raumtemperatur von knapp 26°C.


----------



## davidof2001 (26. Januar 2012)

Ich würde sagen, ohne jetz die Servernetzteile von Innen zu kennen, dass Netzteile zu den robusteren Teilen in einem PC/Server gehören. Die Bauteile in einem normalen PC Netzteil sind meines Wissens nicht die Anspruchsvollsten in Sachen Temperatur. Und da Servernetzteile auf Dauerbetrieb ausgelegt sind, werden dort auch noch höhere Temperaturen vertretbar.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. Januar 2012)

So, bin heute Morgen in mein Büro gekommen: kein Brandgeruch und Server läuft > gutes Zeichen. 

Bei einer Raumtemperatur von 25°C hat sich die Abwärme bei 32,4°C eingependelt, glaub ein ganz akzeptables Ergebnis. 

Allerdings würde ich mich nicht getrauen den Server nur mit einem NT zu betreiben > mit dem Noisblocker wäre die Kühlleistung wahrscheinlich doch zu gering.


----------



## davidof2001 (26. Januar 2012)

Hast du da schon mal einen Test gemacht? Ich meine wie weit die Temperatur von einem Netzteil/respektive die Drehzahl eines Deltas nach oben geht bei nur einem Netzteil?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. Januar 2012)

davidof2001 schrieb:


> Hast du da schon mal einen Test gemacht? Ich meine wie weit die Temperatur von einem Netzteil/respektive die Drehzahl eines Deltas nach oben geht bei nur einem Netzteil?


Wen nur ein NT (mit Delta) angeschlossen ist, läuft der Lüfter die ganze Zeit mit erhöhter Drehzahl, genau Drehzahl weiss ich nicht.
Wie weit sich ein NT alleine aufheizt hab ich nie gemessen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. Januar 2012)

Als ich heute Abend nach Hause kam war die Ablufttemp. des umgebauten NT's bei 32,2°C. 

Hab noch getestet wie warm die NT's im Soloeinsatz werden:
NT mit Delta hat sich bei 33,3°C eingependelt.
Umgebautes NT bin ich gerade am testen > momentan bei 36°C steigend. 


Nachtrag: So schön ruhig wen der Delta nicht läuft. 

Nachtrag 2: Umgebautes NT pendelt sich im Solobetrieb bei 36,5°C ein.


----------



## davidof2001 (26. Januar 2012)

Ich denke da brauchst du dir keine Gedanken weiter machen. Das andere Netzteil auch umgebaut und die Ruhe genossen beim Falten.


----------



## Abductee (26. Januar 2012)

hast du den noiseblocker jetzt geregelt eingebaut oder fix 12V?

wenn du auf die rückseite vom netzteil noch einen weiteren 60/80er einbaust würd das den durchzug sicher noch erhöhen.

ps: das fertige linux image mag mich nicht, schaff es nicht über usb zu booten.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. Januar 2012)

@Abductee: Noisblocker ist direkt an die 12V angeschlossen damit er Vollgas läuft. 


Aussen würde ich wen schon denn schon einen grossen "Luftkanal" über beide NT's bauen und einen 140er saugend montieren, dafür aber wahrscheinlich keine 60er mehr in den NT's.


----------



## Schmidde (27. Januar 2012)

Sooo jetzt läuft auch endlich die Netzwerkfreigabe des Servers und das Streamen via DLNA an unsere Fernsehr 
Jetzt muss nur noch ein "schattiges" Plätzchen für den kleinen gefunden werden...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Januar 2012)

Mein Server hat heute Morgen die P6904 abgeliefert, um die 212MB hochzuladen dauerte es 11:30min. 

Jetzt wird ne P6901 gefaltet.


----------



## Thosch (27. Januar 2012)

Moin@all. Bei mir werkelts auch an einer 6901. Mal sehen was die bringt. Hatte 2 "Hänger" in den beiden letzten Tagen. Faltstabil ist das für mich noch nicht ... ich beobachte das weiter. Kann auch keine Auflösung der OnBoard-GraKa ändern ... auch nicht den Treiber dafür erneuern. Windows is schon manchmal einfacher zu warten ...


----------



## picar81_4711 (27. Januar 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Moin@all. Bei mir werkelts auch an einer 6901. Mal sehen was die bringt. Hatte 2 "Hänger" in den beiden letzten Tagen. Faltstabil ist das für mich noch nicht ... ich beobachte das weiter. Kann auch keine Auflösung der OnBoard-GraKa ändern ... auch nicht den Treiber dafür erneuern. Windows is schon manchmal einfacher zu warten ...



Du benutzt die OnBoard-Grafik? Mit einer Grafikkarte würde Dein System bestimmt stabiler und vor allem schneller laufen.....hatte auch ständig Probleme mit einer OnBoard-Grafik und als ich eine billige Grafikkarte einbaute, waren alle Probleme weg.....


----------



## Abductee (27. Januar 2012)

kann es sein das ich mit dem fertigen image zwingend einen netzwerkanschluss brauche?
mir ist es gerade schleierhaft wie ich von der eingabeebene das wlan konfigurieren kann.


----------



## Thosch (27. Januar 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Du benutzt die OnBoard-Grafik? Mit einer Grafikkarte würde Dein System bestimmt stabiler und vor allem schneller laufen.....hatte auch ständig Probleme mit einer OnBoard-Grafik und als ich eine billige Grafikkarte einbaute, waren alle Probleme weg.....


Ich denke mal das wirds wohl auch werden. Habe da auch schon eine ins Auge gefasst, ne passive mit max 18W.  Was wäre eigendl. besser eine mit hohem Speichertakt aber nur schmaler Anbindung oder mit breiterer Anb. (64er) mit niedrigerem Takt ??


----------



## Z28LET (27. Januar 2012)

Solange es keine 3D Anwendung gibt, die damit berechnet werden ist das, denke ich mal, egal!


----------



## Abductee (27. Januar 2012)

hab den falter heute mal sauber gemacht, so schauen die staubfilter nach gut einem monat aus:
http://img16.imageshack.us/img16/1710/img1445y.jpg
http://img703.imageshack.us/img703/7044/img1441cv.jpg


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Januar 2012)

@Abductee: Öffter reinigen.


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Januar 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @Abductee: Öffter reinigen.



-- Schauder -- sah schon recht übel aus


----------



## Schmidde (27. Januar 2012)

Ihr habt aber "sauberen" Staub....der sieht so weis aus


----------



## Amigafan (27. Januar 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Ich denke mal das wirds wohl auch werden. Habe da auch schon eine ins Auge gefasst, ne passive mit max 18W.  Was wäre eigendl. besser eine mit hohem Speichertakt aber nur schmaler Anbindung oder mit breiterer Anb. (64er) mit niedrigerem Takt ??



64Bit-Speicheranbindung ist bereits "schmal" - schmalerer gibt es nicht mehr, nur breiter (128Bit, 192Bit, 256Bit, 384Bit, 512Bit) . . .


----------



## Thosch (27. Januar 2012)

Schwer zu glauben aber ich habe eine passive gefunden mit 32er Anbindung. Hab ja nach den Watts gesucht/ausgewählt u.die dabei gefunden. Deshalb auch d. Frage. Tendiere aber zur 64er.


----------



## acer86 (27. Januar 2012)

wie Wäre es den mit so ein Altgedienten Schätzchen :  

http://www.amazon.de/dp/B002RRIKC4/...de=asn&creative=22494&creativeASIN=B002RRIKC4http://www.amazon.de/Club-nVidia-Ge...IM8E/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1327701143&sr=8-6

das So eine Antiquität noch NEU verkauft wird     aber sicher für dein Vorhaben genau das richtige den die braucht sicher so gut wie nix


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Januar 2012)

Hab mir heute auch noch ne Grakka für den Server gekauft: Asus GT520 Silent 512MB für ~40Euro. 

Bin gerade am Einbau.


----------



## acer86 (27. Januar 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Hab mir heute auch noch ne Grakka für den Server gekauft: Asus GT520 Silent 512MB für ~40Euro.
> 
> Bin gerade am Einbau.


 
die würde sogar 2300PPD schaffen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Januar 2012)

Kein Interesse:
1. 100% Silent > kein Lüfter 
2. Der Verlust bei den BigBig's wäre garantiert höher als 2'300PPD's.


----------



## Timmy99 (27. Januar 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Asus GT520 Silent 512MB


 
Genau die habe ich mir schon länger vorgemerkt, bisher aber nicht gekauft. Da ist der "Drang" nach einer 2. GTX460, oder später eine Kepler Graka doch größer.
Wobei. So eine schnuckelige Graka im Haupt (und meinem einzigen Rechner ) - Rechner wär ein lustiger Gedanke. EInfach mal so ne 40 Euro Karte reintun, die ausschliesslich foldet.

Ich habe aber *3 *Versionen der GT520 auffinden können:
*  ASUS ENGT520 SL/DI/512MD3(LP) - 30,99 € - - (ohne "Karton" - 32 Bit Speicheranbindung) 
ASUS (Retail) GT520 Silent 512MB - 38,99 € - - (gleiche wie oben, MIT Karton)
ASUS (Retail) GT520 Silent 1024MB - 65,99 € - - (Mit Karton, und 1GB Speicher mit 64 Bit Anbindung [vorteile beim folden?])
Die genauen Unterschiede habe ich noch nicht Feststellen können. Alle 3 haben die gleichen Anschlüsse (VGA, DVI, HDMI). Lediglich die Speichergröße variiert. Weiß da jemand mehr*

Sorry für die Fremdwerbung, aber der Editor fügt das immer so geschickt ein, wenn man Namen kopiert 

~39-40W für 2000-2500 PPD, finde ich in Ordnung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Januar 2012)

@Timmy99: Karte 1 und 2 sind die gleichen bis auf das die eine Retail ist.
Karte 3 doppelt so viel Speicher und 64bit Speicheranbindung anstelle von 32bit.


----------



## acer86 (27. Januar 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Kein Interesse:
> 1. 100% Silent > kein Lüfter
> 2. Der Verlust bei den BigBig's wäre garantiert höher als 2'300PPD's.



war auch mehr als "könnte" gemeint 

unter Linux würde es ja eh nix bringen, und der Verlust bei den Big´s kommt noch dazu


----------



## Schmidde (27. Januar 2012)

Der V7 will meine WU nicht senden 
Da ich den Server heute mal raus aus meinem Zimmer an seinen zukünftigen Platz stellen wollte habe ich die aktuelle WU mit "finish" fertig rechnen lassen...jetzt hat er aber gleich am Ende nach den 100% abgebrochen ohne sie zu senden 
Mit "unpause" hat er sich nur nen neuen core gezogen, aber weder die fertige WU gesendet noch eine neue gezogen....HILFE!


Nachtrag:
 ..ich glaube das hat sich erledigt...jetzt fängt er an eine neue 6903 zu rechnen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Januar 2012)

Wenn das so weiter geht, ist bald gar nichts mehr im Server drinn  > der Halter der den Luftkanal fixiert musste jetzt auch weichen weil die SAS-Controller-Karte breiter als normale Karten ist. 

Wirklich zu brauchen scheint es den Halter nicht, der Luftkanal bleibt da wo er hingehört.


----------



## Thosch (28. Januar 2012)

Also meine von mir ausgesuchten Karten kommen v.AMD und liegen alle um die 18W. Die aufgeführte GT520 mit d. "LP" sind mWn "LowProfile"-Karten,also haben keine 2 Steckplätze an Höhe.

Update:
Hab mir ne 6450er AMD bestellt: Sapphire HD6450 512M DDR3 PCI-E 64bit -> ca.30€. Die reicht mir erst mal. AMD aus dem Grunde das sie evtl. besser harmoniert. Hab k.A. obs denn wirklich so ist.


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Januar 2012)

*Ach ja - übrigens*

1) Mein einer Sandy hat sich gestern eine 6900 geholt (core a5)  und kaut die jetzt durch; fragt mich nicht wie das geht...

2) Heut ist es soweit - ich beginne den Server einzurichten - wünscht mir Glück, jeeeede Menge Glück


----------



## picar81_4711 (28. Januar 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> hab den falter heute mal sauber gemacht, so schauen die staubfilter nach gut einem monat aus:
> http://img16.imageshack.us/img16/1710/img1445y.jpg
> http://img703.imageshack.us/img703/7044/img1441cv.jpg



Da musst Du im Zimmer nicht mehr so oft staubsaugen, das zieht alles der Staubfilter an.....


----------



## Muschkote (28. Januar 2012)

@Bumblebee

Unter Windows sehr eigenartig.  Und noch dazu ist das Projekt nicht aufgelistet. 

zu 2.) Viel Glück beim einrichten des Servers.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ach ja - übrigens*

@Bumblebee: Zu 1): Hoffen wir mal das es für dieses seltsame Ereignis einen kleinen Punktesegen gibt. 
Zu 2) Viel Glück. 

@Thosch: Meine 520 LP ist Dualslot (passiv) > Singelslot sind nur die mit Lüfter.


----------



## Z28LET (28. Januar 2012)

Viel Glück und auch vorallem viel Spass beim einrichten des Servers!


----------



## picar81_4711 (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ach ja - übrigens*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> 2) Heut ist es soweit - ich beginne den Server einzurichten - wünscht mir Glück, jeeeede Menge Glück



Wie läufts mit dem Server?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Januar 2012)

Mein Server faltet nun bereits an der zweiten WU mit der eingebauten Asus GT520 Silent:
Das die GT520 ein besseres Bild als die integrierte Grakka (8MB RAM) liefert war ja klar, von der Faltleistung her ist kein Unterschied zu bemerken, weder  noch .


----------



## picar81_4711 (28. Januar 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Mein Server faltet nun bereits an der zweiten WU mit der eingebauten Asus GT520 Silent:
> Das die GT520 ein besseres Bild als die integrierte Grakka (8MB RAM) liefert war ja klar, von der Faltleistung her ist kein Unterschied zu bemerken, weder  noch .



Aso. Hast Du die OnBoard im Bios ausgeschaltet?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Januar 2012)

Ohne die OnBoard zu deaktivieren wollte die GT520 schon gar nicht laufen.


----------



## Abductee (28. Januar 2012)

die gab kein signal aus?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Januar 2012)

Kam kein Signal, Bildschirm schaltete umgehend auf Standby.


----------



## Abductee (28. Januar 2012)

ungewöhnlich, 
wenn du die karte wieder rausnimmst springt die onboard dann trotz deaktivierung wieder an?
wär ja blöd wenn du dafür extra einen cmos reset machen müsstest.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Januar 2012)

Hab es nicht ausprobiert und selbst wenn ich ein cmos reset machen müsste, wäre auch nicht sehr schlimm da meines Wissenstandes eh fast alles auf den Werkseinstellungen läuft > Virtuallisierung und ein Netzwerkprotokol (IPV6) hab ich deaktiviert.


----------



## acer86 (28. Januar 2012)

was ist eigentlich mit *Cyrano68* Los?   hat der aufgehört ?  
*
*


----------



## davidof2001 (28. Januar 2012)

Na hoffentlich nicht. Vielleicht baut er ja nur seinen Falter um


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Januar 2012)

Ich tippe entweder auf Urlaub oder was ich eher glaube Server/SR2-Umbau. 

@nfsgame: Soviel ich weiss kennst du Cyrano68/Onimicha ziemlich gut, weisst du was genaueres?


----------



## sc59 (29. Januar 2012)

Servus zusammen,
"*****wenn ich alles richtig verstanden habe******"
HPCS ist in die offene freie Beta gewechselt laut diesen links kann man bis zu 20 Kerne auf deren Maschine benutzen.
Anleitungen zum Installieren von fah inklusive. 
HPCS beta - EXTREME Overclocking Forums
HP Cloud Services SMP client setup

also alle die ihre eigene Rechner schonen wollen könne es ja mal probieren.
greetz sc59


----------



## Schmidde (29. Januar 2012)

Ui, wie nett!
Morgen (bzw heute) gleich mal ausprobieren.


----------



## mattinator (29. Januar 2012)

sc59 schrieb:


> also alle die ihre eigene Rechner schonen wollen könne es ja mal probieren.
> greetz sc59


 
Danke, aber HP ist da mit den Anforderungen wohl im Moment etwas überfordert. Hier die Antwort auf meine Anmeldung:



> Thanks for your interest in the HP Cloud Services private beta and for completing the sign-up.  The response to our private beta has been great.  We'll keep you informed as beta access becomes available.
> 
> If you have any questions, please email us at cloudsales@hp.com.   If you want up to date information, please follow us on Twitter @hpcloud, visit the hpcloud.com website and join our blog HP Scaling the Cloud Blog - hpcloud.
> 
> ...



Da werde ich wohl noch etwas warten müssen. Allerdings bin ich mir noch nicht ganz schlüssig, das wirklich zu nutzen. Den eigenen Rechner mit einem überschaubaren und kontrollierbaren Resourcen-Verbrauch zu stressen ist das eine, irgendwo in einer Cloud die Resourcen von "wemauchimmer" zu "verbraten" jedoch eine andere Sache.


----------



## Bumblebee (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ach ja - übrigens*



picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Wie läufts mit dem Server?



Hardware habe ich nun komplett eingebaut (Bilder folgen wenn die Kiste dann auch wirklich faltet) - jetzt geht es ans UBUNTU installieren.


----------



## Schmicki (29. Januar 2012)

@Bumble: Ich bin gespannt auf die Bilder 



sc59 schrieb:


> HPCS ist in die offene freie Beta gewechselt laut diesen links kann man bis zu 20 Kerne auf deren Maschine benutzen.



Das hört sich wirklich verlockend an 



mattinator schrieb:


> Allerdings bin ich mir noch nicht ganz schlüssig, das wirklich zu nutzen. Den eigenen Rechner mit einem überschaubaren und kontrollierbaren Resourcen-Verbrauch zu stressen ist das eine, irgendwo in einer Cloud die Resourcen von "wemauchimmer" zu "verbraten" jedoch eine andere Sache.



Ich hätte zwar kein schlechtes Gewissen die Ressourcen zu benutzen (die Server laufen ja sowieso) aber ich finde es einfach unsportlich auf diese Weise sein Punktekonto zu erhöhen. Ich denke mal, dass diese Aktion nur von kurzer Dauer sein wird.


----------



## sc59 (29. Januar 2012)

Mir fehlen da ein paar  wichtige Details die man wohl erst nach der Registrierung bekommt.!?
Wie  z.B. Dauer der kostenlosen Beta.Der Überblick der AGB ist auch nicht so ersichtlich für mich.

 Schlechtes Gewissen hätte ich dann nicht,wenn es dann mit den AGB´s konform ist.

@Schmicki

sehe ich nicht wirklich als unsportlich an ,
da es z.b.bei mir als Freizeit Falter bzw. nur wenn mein Rechner an ist gefaltet wird,
es würde sich einfach ein höherer Output an Wu´s ergeben die die Wissenschaft nutzen kann.
  Des weiterenist es eine Überlegung Wert mal die Kosten zu vergleichen was Auf meinem i5-750 mit hohem Aufwand  nur zu schaffen ist.


PS. : das mit dem Zitieren muß ich noch üben


----------



## nfsgame (29. Januar 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @nfsgame: Soviel ich weiss kennst du Cyrano68/Onimicha ziemlich gut, weisst du was genaueres?


 
Da gibt es ein paar Softwareseitige Probleme beim Umstieg auf Ubuntu zum Bigbeta-Falten...


----------



## Bumblebee (29. Januar 2012)

Ok - ich hänge fest
UBUNTU 10.10 Server ist installiert aber ich kriege keine grafische Oberfläche hin 
Wie mache ich das - ich dreh am Rad 

Update - möglicherweise hab ichs - "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"

Update 2 - es hat geklappt - ich hab grafische Oberfläche und V7 faltet auf alles 16 Kernen - allerdings eine Core4
Die würge ich natürlich nicht ab - hoffentlich holt er sich danach "was "*Grosses*"


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. Januar 2012)

mattinator schrieb:


> Allerdings bin ich mir noch nicht ganz schlüssig, das wirklich zu nutzen. Den eigenen Rechner mit einem überschaubaren und kontrollierbaren Resourcen-Verbrauch zu stressen ist das eine, irgendwo in einer Cloud die Resourcen von "wemauchimmer" zu "verbraten" jedoch eine andere Sache.


Ich hätte da weniger ein schlechtes Gewissen:
1. Die Server sind auch für solche Dauerbelastungen ausgelegt > 100%-Dauerlast ist zwar in der Praxis die Ausnahme. 
2. Sie werden sich sicher bewusst sein, das gewisse Leute wie wir die Hardware ordendlich stressen > wen sie das nicht verantworten könnten, würden sie sie auch nicht zur Verfügung stellen.


----------



## Schmidde (29. Januar 2012)

Schmicki schrieb:
			
		

> @Bumble: Ich bin gespannt auf die Bilder
> 
> Das hört sich wirklich verlockend an
> 
> Ich hätte zwar kein schlechtes Gewissen die Ressourcen zu benutzen (die Server laufen ja sowieso) aber ich finde es einfach unsportlich auf diese Weise sein Punktekonto zu erhöhen. Ich denke mal, dass diese Aktion nur von kurzer Dauer sein wird.



Man könnte ja die clients auch über den team account falten lassen...


----------



## acer86 (29. Januar 2012)

man bekommt Max. pro Profil ein 8kern CPU oder ein 4 kern CPU,  in den Overclockers forum ist die rede von 6Profilen (4x8kern+2x4kern) die zusammen 55-65k PPD bringen, leider bekommt man so wie es aussieht kein Profil zugewiesen mit mehr als 8kernen daher ist Bigwu falten leider nicht möglich, die Taktfrequenz der cpu´s liegt bei 2,5ghz


----------



## davidof2001 (29. Januar 2012)

Hat das mit dem HPCS schon jemand am laufen? Irgendwie steige ich bei den HowTos nicht so ganz durch


----------



## mattinator (29. Januar 2012)

davidof2001 schrieb:


> Hat das mit dem HPCS schon jemand am laufen? Irgendwie steige ich bei den HowTos nicht so ganz durch


 
Hast Du von HP denn schon die Bestätigung für Deine Teilnahme und die Zugangsdaten erhalten ?


----------



## davidof2001 (29. Januar 2012)

Nur diese Mail:

Thanks for your interest in the HP Cloud Services private beta and for completing the sign-up. The response to our private beta has been great. We'll keep you informed as beta access becomes available. 


Ich denke das ist eine Standardmail. 
Zugangasdaten habe ich noch keine


----------



## mattinator (29. Januar 2012)

Ohne Zugang zum virtuellen System gehts da wohl nicht weiter (https://manage.hpcloud.com/login, HP Cloud Services SMP client setup).


----------



## davidof2001 (29. Januar 2012)

Na mal sehen wie lang das dauert bis die auf eine Mail Antworten. Die haben bestimmt alle Hände voll zu tun.


----------



## tomas2 (29. Januar 2012)

Kann mir mal einer sagen, was es mit dem Team HPCS auf sich hat? Die sind doch auch von irgendwoher aus dem Nichts aufgetaucht. Vielleicht hat jemand einen Link oder so...


----------



## davidof2001 (30. Januar 2012)

Das Team ist aus dem Nichts aufgetaucht. Das war ein BurnIn Test für Ihre Serverfarm. HPCS steht für Hewlet Packard Cloud Service. 
Und zur Zeit fahren Sie eine Private Beta wo man wohl einen Server mit insgesamt 20 vCPU zur Verfügung bekommt. Die sollen so 55 bis 60 kPPD abwerfen. Nur leider zieht sich die Anmeldung ganz schön in die Länge. Jedenfalls bei mir.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (30. Januar 2012)

Für den HP Server braucht man eine Kreditkarte, ich habe leider keine deswegen bleibt mein Zugangscode ungenutzt 
Übrigens scheint HP nichts gegen F@H zu haben ,beim Test-Grund habe ich klar angegeben dass ich nur F@H aufsetzen und falten lassen will.


----------



## Abductee (30. Januar 2012)

ich dachte das ist gratis, wofür brauchen die eine kreditkarte?
identitätsnachweis?


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (30. Januar 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> ich dachte das ist gratis, wofür brauchen die eine kreditkarte?
> identitätsnachweis?


Sieht so aus, bzw. wenn man nachher verlängern möchte. Sie versichern einem dass man während der Testzeit nichts bezahlt und benachrichtigt wird wenn man was bezahlen würde.


----------



## Amigafan (30. Januar 2012)

Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> Für den HP Server braucht man eine Kreditkarte, ich habe leider keine deswegen bleibt mein Zugangscode ungenutzt
> Übrigens scheint HP nichts gegen F@H zu haben ,beim Test-Grund habe ich klar angegeben dass ich nur F@H aufsetzen und falten lassen will.



Damit ist der Versuch, den Beta-Test zu nutzen, für die Meisten gestorben . . .


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (30. Januar 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Damit ist der Versuch, den Beta-Test zu nutzen, für die Meisten gestorben . . .


Die Amis und ihre verdamme Kreditkartensucht...


----------



## davidof2001 (30. Januar 2012)

Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> Für den HP Server braucht man eine Kreditkarte, ich habe leider keine deswegen bleibt mein Zugangscode ungenutzt
> Übrigens scheint HP nichts gegen F@H zu haben ,beim Test-Grund habe ich klar angegeben dass ich nur F@H aufsetzen und falten lassen will.



Wenn du nichts dagegen hast, sende mir doch deine Zugangsdaten. Aber das ist ja dann glaube an den Mailaccount gekoppelt. 
Wie lang hast du auf deine Zugangsdaten gewartet?


----------



## Malkolm (30. Januar 2012)

Die Zahl- und Überprüfungsoption einer Kreditkarte bieten übrigens auch alle Debitkarten (im Endeffekt Kreditkarten ohne Kredit).
Debitkarten gibt es bei vielen Banken kostenlos zum Girokonto dazu, bei manchen Banken kosten sie einen geringen Jahresbeitrag (Sparkasse z.B. 4,99€ pro Jahr). Einfach mal bei eurer Bank nachfragen


----------



## davidof2001 (30. Januar 2012)

Es gibt auch Banken wo man nichts für Kreditkarten (weder Gebühren noch Zinsen) bezahlt und weltweit kostenlos Bargeld abheben kann. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (30. Januar 2012)

davidof2001 schrieb:


> Wenn du nichts dagegen hast, sende mir doch deine Zugangsdaten. Aber das ist ja dann glaube an den Mailaccount gekoppelt.
> Wie lang hast du auf deine Zugangsdaten gewartet?


 
Da stehen schon meine Daten usw. drinnen , kA ob das dann mit deiner Kreditkarte geht 

Nicht lange , 1-2 Tage ^^


----------



## davidof2001 (30. Januar 2012)

Ich glaube nicht dass das dann geht  Aber schade. Ich hätte es gerne probiert. Na mal sehen wann meine Daten ankommen und wie das dann funktioniert.


----------



## Crymes (30. Januar 2012)

Gibts bezüglich des GPU Clienten 2012 was neues/performanteres für AMD Karten?


----------



## kubi-1988 (30. Januar 2012)

Ja es gibt etwas neues, allerdings nichts mit verbesserter Performance. Das Projekt 11293 ist keine Beta-WU mehr. (s. hier)
Und das Projekt 11294 scheint beendet, zumindest taucht es schon lange nicht mehr in der Poject Summary auf. Das ist leider auch schon alles.
Ansonsten weiß ich nicht ob du es schon mitbekommen hattest, dass durch den neuen FahCore16 die AMD-Karten ab der 5000er Serie mehr als doppelt soviele PPD schaffen, wie mit dem FahCore11.


----------



## Z28LET (31. Januar 2012)

Alter Schwede, das Projekt 10127 lässt meinen Kleinen ganz schön ackern!


----------



## freibier47906 (31. Januar 2012)

Nur noch 1,5kk Punkte,und wieder ein Platz besser.


----------



## Crymes (31. Januar 2012)

Ist die CPU- Last beim AMD Client Open CL) immer noch so unnötig hoch?


----------



## Bumblebee (31. Januar 2012)

Crymes schrieb:


> Ist die CPU- Last beim AMD Client Open CL immer noch so unnötig hoch?



Die Last ist unter V7 (gegenüber V6) etwas reduziert
Gleichzeitig ist das Faltergebnis wesentlich besser

Aber leider ist es nach wie vor so, dass *N_VIDIA*-Karten gegenüber *ATI*-Karten signifikant weniger CPU-Leistung fressen


----------



## Amigafan (31. Januar 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Die Last ist unter V7 (gegenüber V6) etwas reduziert
> Gleichzeitig ist das Faltergebnis wesentlich besser
> 
> Aber leider ist es nach wie vor so, dass *N_VIDIA*-Karten gegenüber *ATI*-Karten signifikant weniger CPU-Leistung fressen



 . . . meiner Meinung nach dafür aber signifikant *stabiler* laufen . . .

Seit ich mit GPU's falte, hatte ich noch kein Problem - weder mit einer übertakteten HD4870 noch einer ebensolchen HD5870 . . .  
 So, wie es sein sollte - Karte und Treiber installiert - läuft!  

Wenn ich da nur an die "Problemberichte" auch in diesem Thread denke . . .


----------



## kubi-1988 (31. Januar 2012)

Crymes schrieb:


> Ist die CPU- Last beim AMD Client Open CL) immer noch so unnötig hoch?


Leider ja und ich glaube es liegt an einem Bug, der immer noch vorhanden ist.



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Die Last ist unter V7 (gegenüber V6) etwas reduziert



Da muss ich dir widersprechen. Ohne irgendwelche Anpassungen brauchen der alte FahCore11 und er neue FahCore16 bei mir 25 % CPU-Leistung (entspricht einem Kern). Mit Anpassung der Umgebungsvariablen, sinkt die CPU-Last dann aber unter 10% beim FahCore11. Für den FahCore16 hab ich bis jetzt noch nichts derartiges gefunden.



Amigafan schrieb:


> Seit ich mit GPU's falte, hatte ich noch kein Problem - weder mit einer übertakteten HD4870 noch einer ebensolchen HD5870 . . .



Also mit mehr als 961 MHz GPU-Takt (HD5770) habe öfters Fehler bei den WUs gehabt. Aber mit normalen Takt hatte ich auch noch nie Probleme.


----------



## Knutowskie (31. Januar 2012)

Special_Flo schrieb:


> Kein CPU-Client nur Win7 , Ultra VNC und die GPU-Clienten.
> 
> mfg Flo


 
Win 7... was für GPUs sinds denn? Hatte neulich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass man den Client im Kompatibilitätsmodus (Win Vista) starten sollte unter win7 x64 mit der gts450/gtx 550Ti

probiers aus. Vielleicht auch der XP SP3 oder oder...


----------



## Schmidde (31. Januar 2012)

Weis jemand warum meine 6903er schon wieder nicht gesendet wird?
Server läuft jetzt schon seit 20min im Idle 


```
19:02:59:Unit 01:Completed 250000 out of 250000 steps  (100%)
19:03:00:Connecting to assign3.stanford.edu:8080
19:03:00:News: Welcome to Folding@Home
19:03:00:Assigned to work server 130.237.232.237
19:03:00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: RUNNING smp:32 from 130.237.232.237
19:03:00:Connecting to 130.237.232.237:8080
19:03:13:Slot 00: Downloading 54.59MiB
19:03:19:Slot 00: 8.29%
19:03:25:Slot 00: 15.33%
19:03:31:Slot 00: 21.27%
19:03:31:Unit 01:DynamicWrapper: Finished Work Unit: sleep=10000
19:03:37:Slot 00: 27.34%
19:03:41:Unit 01:
19:03:41:Unit 01:Finished Work Unit:
19:03:42:Unit 01:- Reading up to 121622496 from "01/wudata_01.trr": Read 121622496
19:03:43:Slot 00: 33.30%
19:03:43:Unit 01:trr file hash check passed.
19:03:44:Unit 01:- Reading up to 108721284 from "01/wudata_01.xtc": Read 108721284
19:03:45:Unit 01:xtc file hash check passed.
19:03:45:Unit 01:edr file hash check passed.
19:03:45:Unit 01:logfile size: 213210
19:03:45:Unit 01:Leaving Run
19:03:47:Unit 01:- Writing 230729982 bytes of core data to disk...
19:03:49:Slot 00: 39.50%
19:03:55:Slot 00: 45.52%
19:04:01:Slot 00: 51.44%
19:04:07:Slot 00: 57.44%
19:04:13:Slot 00: 63.50%
19:04:19:Slot 00: 68.55%
19:04:25:Slot 00: 73.56%
19:04:31:Slot 00: 78.47%
19:04:37:Slot 00: 83.39%
19:04:43:Slot 00: 87.90%
19:04:47:Unit 01:Done: 230729470 -> 222382723 (compressed to 3.3 percent)
19:04:48:Unit 01:  ... Done.
19:04:49:Slot 00: 91.72%
19:04:55:Slot 00: 95.68%
19:05:01:Slot 00: 99.97%
19:05:01:Slot 00: Download complete
19:05:01:Received Unit: id:00 state:DOWNLOAD error:OK project:6903 run:10 clone:0 gen:58 core:0xa5 unit:0x0000004d52be746d4de929cc27732ec5
```


----------



## picar81_4711 (31. Januar 2012)

Schmidde schrieb:


> Weis jemand warum meine 6903er schon wieder nicht gesendet wird?
> Server läuft jetzt schon seit 20min im Idle



Ich weiß nicht warum, aber ich habe mit V7 Client keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht, bei mir läuft 6.34 und funktioniert perfekt.....auch wenn er evtl. etwas langsamer ist......


----------



## Schmidde (31. Januar 2012)

Mich das langsam an...war bei meiner letzen 6903er auch schon so


----------



## tomas2 (31. Januar 2012)

Hallo Leute,
Lange habe ich es ignoriert aber jetzt brauche ich doch mal Rat. 
Ich habe seit einiger Zeit mein Mini-ITX Faltserver im Einsatz, von dem ich euch schon seit 3 Monaten noch Bilder schulde.  Habs nicht ganz vergessen. 

Nun betreibe ich auf einem Intel DH67CF einen i7 2600k mit Standardtakt. Wenn alle 8 Threads ausgelastet sind zeigt cpu-z 3.4GhZ an. HT ist aktiviert. Der SMP-Client mit Default Einstellungen bringt nur 15K PPD. 
Ist das nicht zu wenig? Ich kann wegen dem Board kein OC betreiben. 
Sonst läuft nichts auf dem Rechner ausser tägliches Backup auf eine externe HD + Avira Antivir. 

Bin dankbar für Tipps.


----------



## acer86 (31. Januar 2012)

tomas2 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> Lange habe ich es ignoriert aber jetzt brauche ich doch mal Rat.
> Ich habe seit einiger Zeit mein Mini-ITX Faltserver im Einsatz, von dem ich euch schon seit 3 Monaten noch Bilder schulde.  Habs nicht ganz vergessen.
> 
> ...




würden dir sicher alle gern helfen aber ohne info zu der Wu die du da Faltest können wir nur die Glaskugel Fragen  p.s. es gibt wu´s da macht der 2600k@Stock nur 9500PPD


----------



## picar81_4711 (31. Januar 2012)

tomas2 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> Lange habe ich es ignoriert aber jetzt brauche ich doch mal Rat.
> Ich habe seit einiger Zeit mein Mini-ITX Faltserver im Einsatz, von dem ich euch schon seit 3 Monaten noch Bilder schulde.  Habs nicht ganz vergessen.
> 
> ...



Was für einen Client? V7? Wenn das Dein PC ist, mit dem Du auch andere Sachen tust, dann sind die PPD schon in Ordung, mein 2600K mit Standarttakt ohne arbeiten an diesem PC bringt 22000PPD.


----------



## Schmicki (31. Januar 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Was für einen Client? V7? Wenn das Dein PC ist, mit dem Du auch andere Sachen tust, dann sind die PPD schon in Ordung, mein 2600K mit Standarttakt ohne arbeiten an diesem PC bringt 22000PPD.


 
Bestätige. Unter Ubuntu 22000 bis 24000 PPD mit SMP. Wenn man unter Windoof faltet, dann kann man bestimmt 3000 PPD abziehen.


----------



## tomas2 (31. Januar 2012)

acer86 schrieb:


> würden dir sicher alle gern helfen aber ohne info zu der Wu die du da Faltest können wir nur die Glaskugel Fragen  p.s. es gibt wu´s da macht der 2600k@Stock nur 9500PPD


 
Ich spreche hier von einem PPD-Durchschnitt über 2 Monate. Also egal welche WU.

Edit: Ja mit V7-Client.


----------



## picar81_4711 (31. Januar 2012)

Schmidde schrieb:


> Mich das langsam an...war bei meiner letzen 6903er auch schon so



Probiere mal 6.34 unter Ubuntu aus, bei mir funktioniert er einfandfrei, egal ob 980x oder Server.......


----------



## acer86 (31. Januar 2012)

tomas2 schrieb:


> Ich spreche hier von einem PPD-Durchschnitt über 2 Monate. Also egal welche WU.
> 
> Edit: Ja mit V7-Client.


 

Konnte ich so aus dein Text nicht raus lesen sorry

aber zu den Fehler, er hat ein takt von 3,4Ghz wen alle 4/8kerne ausgelastet sind? wen ja hast du den Turbo Modus  an?    die PPD @Stock sollten unter windows zwischen 17000-18500PPD liegen je nach wu


----------



## Schmidde (31. Januar 2012)

@ picar:

bin ich gerade dabei 
Was muss ich den (während der Konfiguration) bei den "additional client parameters" angeben? Sind afaik doch nicht die gleichen flags wie beim V7 oder?


----------



## Abductee (31. Januar 2012)

ich hab den V7 unter windows mit dem 2600k laufen und schaff im schnitt über 30k.


----------



## acer86 (31. Januar 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> ich hab den V7 unter windows mit dem 2600k laufen und schaff im schnitt über 30k.


 
@Stock??

geht hier um Standard Takt


----------



## Abductee (31. Januar 2012)

der läuft standart auf einem H-Chipset, nur der originale turbo auf 3,4?


----------



## picar81_4711 (31. Januar 2012)

Schmidde schrieb:


> @ picar:
> 
> bin ich gerade dabei
> Was muss ich den (während der Konfiguration) bei den "additional client parameters" angeben? Sind afaik doch nicht die gleichen flags wie beim V7 oder?



Ja, wichtig sind "BIG" Pakete als Paramter und natürlich Passkey und Team...... in der Configuration und "-smp -bigadv" als Startparamter.....meine CFG unter linux....Passkey ersetzt durch xxx https://www.rapidshare.com/files/4293322202/client.cfg


----------



## tomas2 (31. Januar 2012)

acer86 schrieb:


> Konnte ich so aus dein Text nicht raus lesen sorry


 
Konntest du nicht herauslesen, weil ichs nicht erwähnt habe. 
Was ich schon sehr vereinzelt beobachtet habe, dass er plötzlich auf 1.6GHZ runtertaktet für so ca. 30 Sekunden. Dies immer wenn mir Core-Temp mehr als 65Watt Verbrauch anzeigte.
Ich schätze das ist so ein boardinterner Schutzmechanismus....

Edit: Soll/muss ich -advmethods flag setzen???


----------



## Schmidde (31. Januar 2012)

Okay...muss ich beim nächsten Punkt
"IP adress to bind core to (for viewer):"
meine IP Adresse angeben über die ich später mit hfm.net überwachen möchte?


----------



## picar81_4711 (31. Januar 2012)

Schmidde schrieb:


> Okay...muss ich beim nächsten Punkt
> "IP adress to bind core to (for viewer):"
> meine IP Adresse angeben über die ich später mit hfm.net überwachen möchte?


Nichts angeben, einfach "ENTER".......


----------



## Schmidde (31. Januar 2012)

Alles klar, der V6 läuft (mit ./fah -verbosity 9 gestartet) und hat sich gleich mal wieder ine 6903 gezogen 
Sartet FaH jetzt gleich wieder beim Systemstart oder bedarf es da noch ein paar Einstellungen?


----------



## picar81_4711 (31. Januar 2012)

Schmidde schrieb:


> Alles klar, der V6 läuft (mit ./fah -verbosity 9 gestartet) und hat sich gleich mal wieder ine 6903 gezogen
> Sartet FaH jetzt gleich wieder beim Systemstart oder bedarf es da noch ein paar Einstellungen?



Ich starte den Clienten jedesmal manuel mit ./fah6 -smp -bigadv   ....... passt ja, wenn er sich gleich eine BIGBIG gezogen hat....


----------



## Schmidde (31. Januar 2012)

Das -verbosity 9 brauch ich dann nicht mehr?


----------



## acer86 (31. Januar 2012)

tomas2 schrieb:


> Konntest du nicht herauslesen, weil ichs nicht erwähnt habe.
> Was ich schon sehr vereinzelt beobachtet habe, dass er plötzlich auf 1.6GHZ runtertaktet für so ca. 30 Sekunden. Dies immer wenn mir Core-Temp mehr als 65Watt Verbrauch anzeigte.
> Ich schätze das ist so ein boardinterner Schutzmechanismus....
> 
> Edit: Soll/muss ich -advmethods flag setzen???


 
mit das runtertakten wird aber sicher der Fehler sein das er so wenig PPD macht, scheint so als sei dein Board nur für 65W CPU´s ausgelegt, bzw die Spawa´s werden zu warm und er taktet runter, oder sind die Temps des Cpu´s zu hoch?

kannst diese Flags beim V7 probieren:

p.s. mit den Flag´s bekommst du nicht ganz so oft die schlechten Wu´s aber leider bringt der V7 auch nur noch selten mehr als der V6 client seit Stanford die schnellen 800X Wu´s nach unten Angepasst hat


----------



## picar81_4711 (31. Januar 2012)

Schmidde schrieb:


> Das -verbosity 9 brauch ich dann nicht mehr?



Hab ich noch nie verwendet......wichtig sind BIG-Pakete, und -smp -bigadv als paramter.......


----------



## tomas2 (31. Januar 2012)

acer86 schrieb:


> mit das runtertakten wird aber sicher der Fehler sein das er so wenig PPD macht, scheint so als sei dein Board nur für 65W CPU´s ausgelegt, bzw die Spawa´s werden zu warm und er taktet runter, oder sind die Temps des Cpu´s zu hoch?
> 
> kannst diese Flags beim V7 probieren:
> 
> p.s. mit den Flag´s bekommst du nicht ganz so oft die schlechten Wu´s aber leider bringt der V7 auch nur noch selten mehr als der V6 client seit Stanford die schnellen 800X Wu´s nach unten Angepasst hat


 
Danke, die Flag's habe ich eingestellt. 
Das Runtertakten macht mir allerdings sorgen. Habe jetzt die Intel Desktop Utilities installiert. Laut dem Tool ist die PCH Temperatur bei 88 Grad. CPU-Cores sind immer unter 55 Grad dank Wakü.
Ich vermute fast, dass das Board bei 65 TDP abriegelt. Die Frage ist nur, warum Core Temp bei Power Usage nicht immer den gleichen Wert anzeigt bei 100% CPU-Auslastung. Kann sich das jemand erklären?


----------



## acer86 (31. Januar 2012)

tomas2 schrieb:


> Danke, die Flag's habe ich eingestellt.
> Das Runtertakten macht mir allerdings sorgen. Habe jetzt die Intel Desktop Utilities installiert. Laut dem Tool ist die PCH Temperatur bei 83 Grad. CPU-Cores sind immer unter 55 Grad dank Wakü.
> Ich vermute fast, dass das Board bei 65 TDP abriegelt. Die Frage ist nur, warum Core Temp bei Power Usage nicht immer den gleichen Wert anzeigt bei 100% CPU-Auslastung. Kann sich das jemand erklären?



ja diese 65W Begrenzung haben leider viele ITX boards (die mit Z68 Chipsatz ausgenommen) kannst versuchen ob du mit Zusätzlich Kühlern auf den Spawa´s zumindest die Temp etwas runter bekommst, vielleicht taktet er dan wenigstens nicht runter, und wen nicht besser ist es auf jedenfall für die Spawa´s den 83C° Dauerlast mögen die auch nicht

die zulässigen CPU´s für dein Board laut Intel sind: 





> Zum Zeitpunkt der Produkteinführung unterstützt das Mainboard folgende Prozessoren:
> 
> 
> Intel® Core™ i5-2000 Prozessoren (65 W TDP) für LGA1155-Sockel
> ...



auch wen du die Onboard Grafikkarte nicht nutzt sind es immer noch min 77W TDP mit sind es ja bekanntlich 95W


----------



## tomas2 (31. Januar 2012)

Und ob ich die IGP nutze. .
Und mittlerweile sind es sogar 88 Grad PCH-Temp. (Hatte vorhin das Fenster offen und jetzt geschlossen) Aber das Ding läuft schon seit Monaten so ohne Probleme. 
Und ich lass es so laufen bis es durchschmort von mir aus. Gemäss Intel soll PCH so 107 Grad aushalten. Faktisch tappe ich im Dunkeln bezüglich des runtertaktens. Es ergibt irgendwie keinen Sinn, plötzlich für 30 Sek. runtertakten und dann alles wieder normal für über 10 Minuten.


----------



## Abductee (31. Januar 2012)

welches board ist das nochmal?

ein down blower als cpu kühler hilft da auch schon viel.


----------



## tomas2 (31. Januar 2012)

Ich habe jetzt im BIOS noch eine Option für das Watt-Limit gefunden. Dieses war auf 95 Watt gesetzt.
Evtl. lag es daran. Habe jetzt einfach 200 Watt eingetragen, damit ich sicher genügen Reserve habe.
Jedoch weiss ich nicht genau, was es ausmacht, wenn er dieses Limit übersteigt.


----------



## Knutowskie (1. Februar 2012)

Sooo. Da hab ich mein Faltserver ein paar wochen am laufen und jetzt? Puff aus.

Netzteil kaputt. Also primär der Lüfter ist gestorben, dann der Rest. Und jetzt fiept das NT komisch. Ich stecks gewiss nicht wieder dran an die Hardware.

Hat jemand ein 350W NT übrig??? Ist direkt für den Falt-Server. Ich kann leider grad keins kaufen so richtig im Laden. Kein Geld. 

Hilfe! Da stehen 25k PPD rum und können nichts machen...


----------



## Abductee (1. Februar 2012)

sollte normalerweise nicht eine notabschaltung das netzteil vor schaden schützen?
was ist das für eine marke/modell?


----------



## acer86 (1. Februar 2012)

da ist leider dieses Böse Wort "sollte"   Normaler weiße schon ja aber hab da auch schon negative Erfahrung gemacht sogar mit ein teuren Bequit Netzteil das beim Kurzschluss eines CCFL Starters einfach munter weiter lief und der Starter sich im Flüssigen zustand durch das Gehäuse verteilte, kan ich nur Empfehlen den Geruch vorallem man hat lange was davon
seit dem kommt mir kein Bequit ins Haus


----------



## Abductee (1. Februar 2012)

eine kurzschlussfestigkeit kann positiv und negativ ausgelegt werden.
für den kleinen inverter wird zu wenig strom geflossen sein das die schutzschaltung greift.


----------



## acer86 (1. Februar 2012)

das sieht der kleine Inverter aber etwas anders, für Ihn war es zu viel für das NT zu wenig


----------



## Special_Flo (1. Februar 2012)

So also die GPU - Clienten machen nu dampf .... aber jedes mal muss ich den Clienten den Zweiten Kern zuweisen damit das auch unter dampf läuft.
--> gerade läuft das sys mit nem GX550 xD normal zuwenig oder? und das board oder der Ram macht schlapp.... eher board da beide riegel einzeln gehen.

mfg Flo


----------



## Thosch (1. Februar 2012)

Und schwupps sind wir auf der 16 ...


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Februar 2012)

Special_Flo schrieb:


> So also die GPU - Clienten machen nu dampf .... aber jedes mal muss ich den Clienten den Zweiten Kern zuweisen damit das auch unter dampf läuft.
> --> gerade läuft das sys mit nem GX550 xD normal zuwenig oder? und das board oder der Ram macht schlapp.... eher board da beide riegel einzeln gehen.
> 
> mfg Flo



Verstehe ich jetzt gerade nicht wirklich - aber möglicherweise lenkt der Bildschirmhintergrund etwas ab


----------



## Special_Flo (1. Februar 2012)

So Noch mal für alle 

Reicht ein GX550 für 2 x 9800GX2 mit nem E1200?

Warum läuft der Client nur auf einem Kern? also alle 4 wollen immer auf Kern 1 .... aber Kern 0 ist auch da.

mfg Flo


----------



## Amigafan (1. Februar 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Verstehe ich jetzt gerade nicht wirklich - aber möglicherweise lenkt der Bildschirmhintergrund etwas ab



Was denn am Hintergrund? 
Etwa das Schwarz, weil es mit Deinen "dunklen Gedanken" korreliert . . .  


Edit:
BTW: Vor ein paar Tagen erst wurde Firefox bei Ubuntu 10.04 und 10.10 (Version 3.2.6 ?) auf die aktuelle Version 9.0.1 geupdated - und schon ist er nicht mehr "up-to-date" . . . 
Es gibt jetzt bereits Version 10.0 für WinDoof . . .


----------



## Knutowskie (1. Februar 2012)

So der Faltserver läuft wieder.

Hab mir ein Coba Nitrox geholt. Mehr war nicht drin. Hat aber 80plus usw. Und 450W.

Wird halt diesen Monat nicht so viel gegessen. Man muss halt Prioritäten setzen.


----------



## T0M@0 (1. Februar 2012)

Special_Flo schrieb:


> So Noch mal für alle
> 
> Reicht ein GX550 für 2 x 9800GX2 mit nem E1200?
> 
> ...


 
wenn der eine kern nicht zu 100% Ausgelastet ist, dann stört das ja nicht


----------



## Special_Flo (1. Februar 2012)

4 Clienten auf einem Celeron? naja der Kern ist immer auf 100% und wenn beide Kerne Belastet werden habe ich eine Auslastung von ca. 85 - 90%.

Wie kann ich das fest machen? das er immer 2 kerne nutzt?

mfg Flo


----------



## Muschkote (1. Februar 2012)

Schmidde schrieb:


> Weis jemand warum meine 6903er schon wieder nicht gesendet wird?
> Server läuft jetzt schon seit 20min im Idle
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ich lese in dem Report "Download error". Ich hatte mal erwähnt, dass ich gute 2 Stunden für die Kompression der fertigen WU gebraucht habe auf einer alten 80GB Festplatte. Was für eine Platte verwendest du?


----------



## davidof2001 (1. Februar 2012)

@Muschkote
Bring mal nicht den Zusammenhang durcheinander. Da steht: state:DOWNLOAD error:OK

Das heißt eigentlich nur, dass die neue WU 54MB groß ist und runtergeladen wird. Dann steht da noch das die alte WU komprimiert wurde. Vom Senden steht dort allerdings  nichts.


----------



## Schmidde (1. Februar 2012)

Naja wie gesagt, ich hatte das Problem schon ein mal vor ein paar Tagen,  bis ich es da gemerkt hatte vergingen auch ca. 2 Stunden ohne das sich  was geregt hatte.

Beim Upload meiner ersten 6903 vergingen vom erreichen der 100% bis zum  eigentlich Start des Uploads 20min  Is ne 500GB Platte von Samsung (genau: Samsung HD502HJ).
Gut, kann sein das ich vielleicht doch etwas ungeduldig war, aber nach 2h ohne vorankommen hatte ich einfach keinen Nerv mehr länger zu warten 


Vielleicht klappts jetzt ja mit dem V6 besser....wenn nicht -> ruhe bewahren


----------



## Amigafan (1. Februar 2012)

Schmidde schrieb:


> Weis jemand warum meine 6903er schon wieder nicht gesendet wird?
> Server läuft jetzt schon seit 20min im Idle
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wie soll man das als "Aussenstehender" denn feststellen - Deine Log zeigt gerade einmal einen 5-Minuten-Ausschnitt, der vor dem Beginn des Uploads abgeschnitten wurde . . . 

Ich kann ja mal die Glaskugel befragen  - deren "Antwort" wird genauso ergiebig sein wie Deine Log . . .


----------



## Schmidde (1. Februar 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Wie soll man das als "Aussenstehender" denn feststellen - Deine Log zeigt gerade einmal einen 5-Minuten-Ausschnitt, der vor dem Beginn des Uploads abgeschnitten wurde . . .
> 
> Ich kann ja mal die Glaskugel befragen  - deren "Antwort" wird genauso ergiebig sein wie Deine Log . . .


 
Da ist nichts abgeschnitten....  und den Teil vor den erfalteten 100% sah ich eher als unwichtig an.
Mein Client hat einfach aber der letzten geposteten Zeile über 20min hinweg kein Lebenszeichen mehr von sich gegeben (kein Upload, nichts), an der gleichen Zeile ist davor ebenfalls eine 6903 ganze 2h "stehen" geblieben bis ich den client neu gestartet habe und er sich beim Start gleich eine neue WU gezogen hat.

Meine erste gefaltete 6903 wurde dagegen ganz normal gesendet, genau wie eine Big danach und eine weitere Big zwischen der ersten verlorenen 6903er und der oben erwähnten.


----------



## picar81_4711 (1. Februar 2012)

@Schmidde: Ich muss immer aufpassen, wann mein Internetreconnect stattfindet......ansonsten wird der Upload unterbrochen......deshalb muss ich ab und zu den Reconnect umstellen.....


----------



## T0M@0 (1. Februar 2012)

Special_Flo schrieb:


> 4 Clienten auf einem Celeron? naja der Kern ist immer auf 100% und wenn beide Kerne Belastet werden habe ich eine Auslastung von ca. 85 - 90%.
> 
> Wie kann ich das fest machen? das er immer 2 kerne nutzt?
> 
> mfg Flo


 
normalerweise sollte das BS das automatisch machen. Welches BS hast du? Es gibt Tools mit denen man festlegen kann welches Programm auf welchem Kern laufen soll. Allerdings kenn ich nur eines, welches was kostet (und der Name fällt mir nicht mehr ein XD)


----------



## Timmy99 (2. Februar 2012)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Es gibt Tools mit denen man festlegen kann welches Programm auf welchem Kern laufen soll. Allerdings kenn ich nur eines, welches was kostet (und der Name fällt mir nicht mehr ein XD)


 
Das geht mit dem Windows-eigenen Taskmanager sehr gut. Dort kann man jedem Prozess bestimmte Kerne zuweisen (Rechtsklick, zugehörigkeit festlegen).


----------



## Special_Flo (2. Februar 2012)

Timmy99 schrieb:


> Das geht mit dem Windows-eigenen Taskmanager sehr gut. Dort kann man jedem Prozess bestimmte Kerne zuweisen (Rechtsklick, zugehörigkeit festlegen).


 
Ja das kann ich auch aber jedes mal wenn er sich eine neue WU holt... geht er wieder auf nur einen Kern zurück.

mfg Flo


----------



## ProfBoom (2. Februar 2012)

Welchen Client hast du? Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, gibt es eine Option "affinity lock", die versucht den Prozess an eine bestimmte CPU zu binden.


----------



## Special_Flo (2. Februar 2012)

Console V6 (V3) kann man die ausschalten?


----------



## ProfBoom (2. Februar 2012)

Du kannst ja mal mit -configonly starten und alles mit <enter> bestätigen, bis er fragt, ob du advanced settings ändern möchtest, dann y und weiter bestätigen. Irgendwann fragt er dich "Disable CPU affinity lock". Versuch mal "yes" dort.


----------



## T0M@0 (2. Februar 2012)

Special_Flo schrieb:


> Ja das kann ich auch aber jedes mal wenn er sich eine neue WU holt... geht er wieder auf nur einen Kern zurück.
> 
> mfg Flo


 
Das tool was ich meine stellt das dann wieder automatisch um...

EasyToolz.de.vu

das ist es zwar nicht, soll aber auch funktionieren


----------



## xX jens Xx (3. Februar 2012)

So dann meld ich mich mal aus dem Land der unbegrenzten Möglichkeiten, leider ist meine Faltpower sehr begrenzt,denn ich hab nur meinen Laptop mit nem Core i3 2330M zum falten 

So in dem Sinne: Keep on Folding!


----------



## Wolvie (3. Februar 2012)

Mein neues System läuft in Teststadium 
Leider nur im Dual-Channel, weil der Ninja 3 zwei RAM-Bänke blockiert. 

Hier mal ein paar PPD-Werte:

GTX590 (momentan nur eine von zweien verbaut):
~ 14.300PPD (P.6803) mit einer GPU
~ 15.100PPD (P.7622) mit einer GPU

i7-3960X:
~33.500 PPD (P.6098) @ *3.3Ghz*

Hab die CPU WU gelöscht und ne 6946 geangelt, mal schauen was da so rauskommt.
Unterm Strich ~ 80.000 PPD, so wie ich mir das ausgerechnet hab...


----------



## picar81_4711 (3. Februar 2012)

Wolvie schrieb:


> Mein neues System läuft in Teststadium
> Leider nur im Dual-Channel, weil der Ninja 3 zwei RAM-Bänke blockiert.
> 
> Hier mal ein paar PPD-Werte:
> ...



Läuft das System auf Dauerbetrieb?


----------



## Wolvie (3. Februar 2012)

Nein - bis jetz noch nicht. Ist wie gesagt nur mal ein erster Aufbau zum testen und so. Soll ja noch unter Wasser gesetzt werden.


----------



## Amigafan (3. Februar 2012)

Wolvie schrieb:


> Mein neues System läuft in Teststadium
> Leider nur im Dual-Channel, weil der Ninja 3 zwei RAM-Bänke blockiert.
> 
> Hier mal ein paar PPD-Werte:
> ...



Du müsstest doch auch big falten können - die 6901 erfordert doch nur 12 Threads . . .

Wäre interessant, wieviele PPD dabei "rauskommen" - gerade im Vergleich zu einem 2600K, der auf 12 Theads "aufgebohrt" ist.
Denn diesen "Test" habe ich gerade gestartet (seit 22:12 Uhr) - eine 6901 mit knapp 26 min TPF läuft bereits . . .  
Erwartetes Ende: Sonntag Abend mit etwa 66K Punkte und einer PPD von ~ 36K . . .


----------



## acer86 (4. Februar 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Du müsstest doch auch big falten können - die 6901 erfordert doch nur 12 Threads . . .
> 
> Wäre interessant, wieviele PPD dabei "rauskommen" - gerade im Vergleich zu einem 2600K, der auf 12 Theads "aufgebohrt" ist.
> Denn diesen "Test" habe ich gerade gestartet (seit 22:12 Uhr) - eine 6901 mit knapp 26 min TPF läuft bereits . . .
> Erwartetes Ende: Sonntag Abend mit etwa 66K Punkte und einer PPD von ~ 36K . . .


 

mit wie viel Mhz Faltest du?  Mit OC auf 4,4Ghz sollte die Wu mit 49000PPD laufen  oder hat Stanford nicht nur das Limit auf 12kerne gesetzt sondern auch die Wu´s Kastriert


----------



## Wolvie (4. Februar 2012)

@Amigafan: 12? Mir schwirren als Mindestanforderung 16 Kerne im Kopf... 
Wie dem auch sei, natürlich habe ich -bigadv aktiviert. Aber noch keine bekommen. 
Ich installiere jetz mal den FAH V7 Client (hatte der Einfachkeit halber nur den V2 Tracker angeschmissen) und stell ihn auf Big's ein. Wär echt cool wenn ich mit dem Big's falten könnte. 

Ach und äh.... wie geht das mit dem "Aufbohren"? Wird ja sicherlich Linux im Spiel sein? Würde mich interessieren...

Edit:
Habs gefunden, was ich meinte:


> As a result, assignments will have a 16 core minimum.


----------



## Amigafan (4. Februar 2012)

acer86 schrieb:


> mit wie viel Mhz Faltest du?  Mit OC auf 4,4Ghz sollte die Wu mit 49000PPD laufen  oder hat Stanford nicht nur das Limit auf 12kerne gesetzt sondern auch die Wu´s Kastriert



1.  Er läuft mit 4 GHz . . . 
2. Ich habe bei der "Berechnung" eine Uploadzeit von 50 Min kalkuliert - ob das ausreicht, wird sich zeigen. Ein anderer Stick , der HSUPA unterstützt, muss noch "geordert" werden . . . 

Edit:
@ Wolvie

Nach der Anleitung von:[Ubuntu] Setting up big-bigadv (P6903) for dedicated 2600k 

Änderungen von mir:
1. Habe aber ein bereits "faltendes" System mit Ubuntu 10.04 verwendet - mit Filesystem Ext4 - nicht neu aufgesetzt mit Ext3 wie in der Anleitung beschrieben
2. Habe keine Unterstützung durch "langouste" installiert - er läd also erst eine neue WU herunter, sobald das Ergebnis der vorherigen WU geuploaded ist. Dadurch habe ich weniger als eine halbe Stunde gebraucht, bis der 2600K sich den Core a5 und anschließend eine 6901 heruntergeladen hat.
Diese WU ist mittlerweile zu 36% berechnet . . .  

Meines Wissens nach könnte sich sogar damit eine 6903er WU berechnen lassen . . .  


Edit2:



Wolvie schrieb:


> Edit:
> Habs gefunden, was ich meinte:
> As a result, assignments will have a 16 core minimum.



Es reichen aber 12 Threads/12 CPU´s zum berechnen . . . - mit *-smp 8* ! 
Sonst würde bei mir keine 6901er WU falten . . .


Edit3:

Sollte das System soweit eingerichtet sein, startet es automatisch bei jedem Hochfahren  des BS. 
Aber lasst Euch nicht täuschen:
Unter System/Systemüberwachung/Ressourcen seht Ihr 12 Threads bzw 12 CPU´s, aber mit 0% Auslastung . . . 
Die tatsächliche Auslastung wird nur unter dem Reiter Prozesse angezeigt - mit 1200% CPU-Auslastung beim Core a5 . . .


----------



## Wolvie (4. Februar 2012)

Momentan werkelt ne gute, alte 8001er ... war nur schnell Mittag essen und schon 33% geschafft, TPF: 0:27, 24.890 PPD.
Hach... wär das damals was gewesen, vor der Kastration. 

Das mit dem "Aufbohren" heb ich mir mal für lange Nachmittage auf. 
Aber mit den V7 Client hab ich aber anscheind keine guten Chancen auf Big's?  Hab "client-type= bigadv" und "max-packet-size= big" gesetzt


----------



## Amigafan (4. Februar 2012)

Wolvie schrieb:


> Momentan werkelt ne gute, alte 8001er ... war nur schnell Mittag essen und schon 33% geschafft, TPF: 0:27, 24.890 PPD.
> Hach... wär das damals was gewesen, vor der Kastration.


Auf jeden Fall weniger "schmerzhaft"  



Wolvie schrieb:


> Das mit dem "Aufbohren" heb ich mir mal für lange Nachmittage auf.
> Aber mit den V7 Client hab ich aber anscheind keine guten Chancen auf Big's?  Hab "client-type= bigadv" und "max-packet-size= big" gesetzt



Es läuft auf V6 - mit den oben von Dir genannten Flags . . .

Es reicht sogar nur das Flag: client-type=bigadv - max-packet-size wird automatisch auf big gesetzt


----------



## Wolvie (4. Februar 2012)

*reusper* Wo find ich den V6 ? .....


----------



## mattinator (4. Februar 2012)

Guckst Du: Folding@home - DownloadWinOther. O.k., Du meinst sicher für Linux: Folding@home - DownloadWinOther.


----------



## Thosch (4. Februar 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> ...
> Edit3:
> 
> Sollte das System soweit eingerichtet sein, startet es automatisch bei jedem Hochfahren  des BS.
> ...


 
Bei mir zeigts 100% an ...  bei Ubuntu 10.04 LTS


----------



## tomas2 (4. Februar 2012)

Was tun, wenn eine WU nicht gesendet werden kann, weil der Host offline ist? Der Client beginnt nicht mit dem Rechner der nächsten WU.


----------



## picar81_4711 (4. Februar 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Meines Wissens nach könnte sich sogar damit eine 6903er WU berechnen lassen . . .



Ja, meine 2600K mit 3500MHZ schaffen sie gerade noch in der Zeit und es kommen ca. 44K PPD raus......


----------



## mattinator (4. Februar 2012)

tomas2 schrieb:


> Was tun, wenn eine WU nicht gesendet werden kann, weil der Host offline ist? Der Client beginnt nicht mit dem Rechner der nächsten WU.


 
Warten, im Moment haben zumindest die GPU-Server wohl ein Problem. Manchmal hilft ein Reboot des DSL-Routers.


----------



## kubi-1988 (4. Februar 2012)

tomas2 schrieb:


> Was tun, wenn eine WU nicht gesendet werden kann, weil der Host offline ist? Der Client beginnt nicht mit dem Rechner der nächsten WU.


Aus deiner Frage schließe ich, dass du den 6er Client benutzt. Dann sollte es eigentlich helfen den Client mit einer anderen MachineID zu starten. (bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher ob es wirklich funktioniert und die alte WU richtig gesendet wird)
[Werbung] Mit dem neuen noch besseren 7er Client hättest du das Problem nicht. [/Werbung] 

Edit: Wenn natürlich alle GPU-WU-Server offline sind, bringt dir beides nichts.


----------



## mattinator (4. Februar 2012)

kubi-1988 schrieb:


> Edit: Wenn natürlich alle GPU-WU-Server offline sind, bringt dir beides nichts.


 
Wohl eher letzteres, scheinen nicht einmal die Status-Server online zu sein ( server status for Folding@home, Server Status for Folding@home).


----------



## Wolvie (4. Februar 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Ja, meine 2600K mit 3500MHZ schaffen sie gerade noch in der Zeit und es kommen ca. 44K PPD raus......


 
Biete mit meinem 3960X und einer 7008er 48.900 PPD (TPF 1:32) mit 3,3Ghz.


----------



## picar81_4711 (4. Februar 2012)

Wolvie schrieb:


> Biete mit meinem 3960X und einer 7008er 48.900 PPD (TPF 1:32) mit 3,3Ghz.


Auch mit 100W?


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Februar 2012)

Kleine Randnotiz

Ich hätte nicht erwartet, dass ein paar von euch offensichtlich "cheaten" - nicht negativ gemeint

Natürlich hatte ich die Anleitung auch gelesen - hab sie mir sogar ausgedruckt; hab mich dann aber dagegen entschieden


----------



## picar81_4711 (4. Februar 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Kleine Randnotiz
> 
> Ich hätte nicht erwartet, dass ein paar von euch offensichtlich "cheaten" - nicht negativ gemeint
> 
> Natürlich hatte ich die Anleitung auch gelesen - hab sie mir sogar ausgedruckt; hab mich dann aber dagegen entschieden



Man kanns auch so sehen: Wir pumpen die Muskeln auf, um mehr Gewicht zu stemmen.....nur halt etwas langsamer......


----------



## Wolvie (4. Februar 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Auch mit 100W?


 
... Bestimmt nicht! Werden so ~150-170 Watt sein.
 Muss mal mein Strommessgerät anschliessen....

@Bumble: Warum bezeichnest du das als "cheaten"?


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Februar 2012)

Wolvie schrieb:


> @Bumble: Warum bezeichnest du das als "cheaten"?



Weil ihr Lausejungs WU's faltet die ihr gar nicht dürftet


----------



## Malkolm (5. Februar 2012)

dürftet ist in dem Zusammenhang evtl. die falsche Formulierung, ich würde eher solltet sagen.

Die Core-Beschränkung wird von Stanford genutzt um sicherzugehen, dass der weitaus größte Teil der vergeben WUs auch tatsächlich innerhalb der Deadline wieder zurückkommt. Dabei sind eben nicht nur die dedizierten Faltsysteme gemeint, sondern vorallem die, die genutzt werden wie F@H es ursprünglich mal vorsah: falten mit ungenutzte Rechenzeit.

Die 12/16 Core WUs sind zwar auf eine eben solche Mindestcorezahl optimiert, werden aber auch durch weniger Cores vollkommen richtig berechnet. Dedizierte Faltrechner sind auch mit weniger Cores in der Lage die nötige Rechenpower aufzubringen um das Ergebnis in vorgesehener Zeit abzuliefern. Durch ein solches Vorgehen entsteht niemandem ein Schaden.

Da es nicht so einfach ist sein System dahingehend zu konfigurieren (alleine Linux ist schon eine große "Hürde" für die allermeisten Freizeitfalter) gehe ich davon aus, dass lediglich wirklich versierte Falter diesen Kniff anwenden, sodass es sich wohl >95% der Fälle um dedizierte Faltrechner handeln dürfte.

Ich persönlich halte dennoch nicht so viel von der ganzen Geschichte aus folgendem Grund: Machen es zuviele geht die Verteilungsplanung nicht mehr auf, es werden zuviele Server-WUs berechnet und die 8-Core WUs bleiben liegen/brauchen zu lange. Das wiederum könnte dazu führen, dass wieder die Punkte-Anpassungs-Keule geschwungen wird und ServerWUs punktemäßig beschnitten werden, was wiederum den Besitzern von Faltservern nicht gefallen würde.

Mir würde eigentlich ein Vorgehen Stanfords gefallen, welches sich an der tatsächlichen Rechenpower orientiert und entsprechenden BIGBIGs eine entsprechende knappe Deadline verpasst (3Tage etwa). DIeses Core/Thread gewurstel gefällt mir irgendwie nicht.


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Februar 2012)

Malkolm schrieb:


> dürftet ist in dem Zusammenhang evtl. die falsche Formulierung, ich würde eher solltet sagen.... _und so weiter
> _



Einverstanden; ersetze "dürftet" mit "solltet" und "Cheat" mit "Kniff" 

Im Rest von deinem Beitrag steht so ziemlich genau das was ich dazu auch denke


----------



## Amigafan (5. Februar 2012)

So ein Mist 

Heute Nacht hat sich mal eben eine (zugegebenermaßen sehr alte) Festplatte verabschiedet - natürlich kurz vor der Vollendung einer 6099 WU . . .
Damit sind mal eben 9000 Punkte zum Teufel . . . 

Edit:

Schlimmer - viel schlimmer . . . 
Es scheint mein Q8200 zu sein - und dass, obwohl er nur 70 MHz übertaktet war - bei Standardspannung!! 

Edit2:

Jetzt "werkelt" ein P4 640 im MB, um die 6099 zu "vervollständigen" 
Wie heist es so schön:  In der Not frisst der Teufel Fliegen . . .


----------



## picar81_4711 (5. Februar 2012)

Nochmals wegen dem "Kniff", wie es *Bumblebee* so schön bezeichnet: Solange die Pakete *erfolgreich und regelmäßig* abgegeben werden, sehe ich da kein Unrecht.....und wenn die Pakete aus sind, dann müssen halt alle wieder auf die "kleinen Pakete" umsteigen..........es ist ja in kleinem Umfang auch ein Wettbewerb....


----------



## Amigafan (5. Februar 2012)

@picar81_4711

Du nutzt z. Zt auch HPCS - auch dort mit dem "Kniff"?


----------



## picar81_4711 (6. Februar 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> @picar81_4711
> 
> Du nutzt z. Zt auch HPCS - auch dort mit dem "Kniff"?



Nein, ich falte nur mit eigenen PCs, die sind schneller.....


----------



## freibier47906 (6. Februar 2012)

Sind irgendwelche Server unten? Seit heute morgen wird nix mehr versendet "Could not connct to Work Server (results)" steht im CPU Clienten,während eine weitere WU berechnet wird...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Februar 2012)

Jetzt weiss ich endlich wieso Teddybären so beliebt sind :


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Februar 2012)

Sauber - ich hab meinen Teddy immer noch in der Nähe


----------



## nfsgame (6. Februar 2012)

Mensch ist das ALT !  .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Februar 2012)

Alt, aber gut.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (6. Februar 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Sauber - ich hab meinen Teddy immer noch in der Nähe


 
sehr Ehrenswert! meine Zeitgenossen aus jungen Tagen sitzen bei mir auch noch aufm Kopfteil des Bettes 

Vllt ist es jemandem aufgefallen, wohl eher aber nicht: ich Falte nicht mehr seit... ja seit ich meine Sachen gepackt hab und mich aus der Schreckensherrschaft der heimischen Drachentiere befreit hab. Spaß beiseite  in der eigenen Bude fehlt einfach noch die Internetverbindung und meine Datenflat auf meinem Mobiltelefon hat auch Grenzen...
Hoffen wir, dass die Säcke eines großen Unternehmens sich beeilen!


----------



## Amigafan (6. Februar 2012)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Hoffen wir, dass die Säcke eines großen Unternehmens sich beeilen!



Wenn nicht - spiele Sackhüpfen mit Ihnen . . .


----------



## Wolvie (6. Februar 2012)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> sehr Ehrenswert! meine Zeitgenossen aus jungen Tagen sitzen bei mir auch noch aufm Kopfteil des Bettes


Dito!
Nur habe ich keinen Teddy sondern eine Kuh. Da die Kuh eigentlich männlich ist, hab ich sie in lauter Verzweiflung auf "Bulli" (in Anlehnung an AMD's Bulldozer) getauft... Jaja die Langeweile...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Februar 2012)

Ich hatte zwar keinen Teddy-Bär, dafür einen Teddy-Hasen > der war/ist zu schlau und zu schnell für das olle Monster unterm Bett/Sofa. 
Wen mich wieder einmal die Arbeit zu sehr schafft und ich wieder einmal auf dem Sofa einschlafe wacht der Hase über mich > hat ein hübsches Plätzchen auf der Sofarückenlehne.


----------



## Abductee (6. Februar 2012)

ich hab den hier:
Star Wars Clone Wars 741408 - Darth Vader, 20 cm: Amazon.de: Spielzeug


----------



## Rurdo (7. Februar 2012)

Kann es sein dass eine HD6970@930 Core weniger PPD bringt als eine GTX570@Stock?
Und wie kann ich im neuen V7 Client eine Wu abbrechen bzw eine andere/neue anfangen?


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Februar 2012)

Ah - Rurdo - liest man dich auch wieder mal ... 



Rurdo schrieb:


> Kann es sein dass eine HD6970@930 Core weniger PPD bringt als eine GTX570@Stock?



Ja, kann schon sein



Rurdo schrieb:


> Und wie kann ich im neuen V7 Client eine Wu abbrechen bzw eine andere/neue anfangen?



Pausieren etc. über die Steuerleiste vom V7... *Killen* eigentlich genauso wie unter V6; im (Speicher-)Ordner die entsprechenden Dateien leeren/löschen


----------



## Manicmanuel (7. Februar 2012)

Lohnt es sich auf den v7 zu gehen.... Ich meine wenn ich den v6 belasse, bekomm ich irgendwann keine wu's mehr weil er nichtmehr unterstützt wird? Bzw kann ich den v7 beta installieren und muss mich auch hier um kein Update kümmern?


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Februar 2012)

Manicmanuel schrieb:


> Lohnt es sich auf den v7 zu gehen.... Ich meine wenn ich den v6 belasse, bekomm ich irgendwann keine wu's mehr weil er nichtmehr unterstützt wird? Bzw kann ich den v7 beta installieren und muss mich auch hier um kein Update kümmern?


 
Also solange der V7 noch beta ist werden die sich hüten den V6 nicht mehr zu unterstützen

Grundsätzlich - wie schon oft geschrieben wurde - ist der V7 auf jeden Fall besser - oder doch nicht... oder doch .... 
Es gibt dazu fast so viele Meinungen wie Eiszapfen an der Aussenmauer 

Ich habe den V7 lediglich auf den schwächsten CPU's am laufen - weil ich *meine* es gebe in der Endabrechnung "a weng" mehr Punkte
Zusätzlich läuft er auf dem Server unter UBUNTU 10.10

- Auf den stärkeren Systemen (dazu würde auch ein i7-950 zählen) läuft der V6
- Auf allen (*N_VIDIA*)-Grafikkarten läuft der V6

Reicht dir das als Antwort oder darf ich dich noch weiter verwirren??


----------



## Manicmanuel (7. Februar 2012)

Das problem ist, dass ich umziehe die rechner aber hier bleiben und ich keinen zugriff mehr haben werde. Sie dürfen aber weiter falten, daher die frage welcher der beiden clients zukunftssicherer ist....


----------



## Knutowskie (7. Februar 2012)

Tja, so richtig zukunftssicher ist wohl keiner von beiden. Lass den V6 drauf und installier Teamviewer oder so etwas.

Der V6 läuft mMn stabiler. Also weniger Wartungsarbeit.

Fernzugriff solltest du auf jeden Fall einrichten. Dazu empfiehlt sich sowas wie Everest oder AIDA64. Dort kann man Temperaturen überwachen und einstellen, dass der Rechner bei einem kritischen Wert herunter fährt.

Sollte also mal ein Lüfter ausfallen, brennt dir nicht gleich die Hütte weg.

Oder meinst du mit "und ich keinen zugriff mehr haben werde", dass du nichtmal übers Internet drauf kannst? Also 0,0 nixe Zugriff?


----------



## Manicmanuel (7. Februar 2012)

Teamviewer eignet sich nur bedingt, da ich dann immer jemanden vor ort erst anrufen müsste. Ich kenne jedoch kein Prog., das mir einfach so zugriff gewährt (aus der Ferne)


----------



## Malkolm (7. Februar 2012)

Warum musst du vor Ort jemanden anrufen?
Teamviewer läuft auch als Dienst nebenher und braucht nur vernachlässigbar Resourcen. Du musst dir nur die TV-ID des Systems merken/notieren und ein festes Passwort vergeben (dieses automatisch genrierte 6-stellen Ding würde ich sowieso immer deaktivieren).


----------



## ernei (7. Februar 2012)

Hi,



			
				Manicmanuel schrieb:
			
		

> Teamviewer eignet sich nur bedingt, da ich dann immer jemanden vor ort erst anrufen müsste. Ich kenne jedoch kein Prog., das mir einfach so zugriff gewährt (aus der Ferne)


 Kann man mit Windows starten lassen, geht sehr gut auch beim Neustart. Nur im Fall das der Rechner sich total aufhängt nützt es nichts.


----------



## Schmidde (7. Februar 2012)

Mein Server zickt gerade (mal wieder) etwas rum 

TPF für eine 6903 liegt gerade bei *1h 18min*
waren bei meiner ersten noch 36min 

anbei mal das log seit dem Start von gestern falls jemand was damit anzufangen weis 


```
marco@Marco-Server:~/folding$ ./fah6 -smp -bigadv

Note: Please read the license agreement (fah6 -license). Further 
use of this software requires that you have read and accepted this agreement.

32 cores detected


--- Opening Log file [February 6 21:41:45 UTC] 


# Linux SMP Console Edition ###################################################
###############################################################################

                       Folding@Home Client Version 6.34

                          http://folding.stanford.edu

###############################################################################
###############################################################################

Launch directory: /home/marco/folding
Executable: ./fah6
Arguments: -smp -bigadv -smp -bigbeta 

[21:41:45] - Ask before connecting: No
[21:41:45] - User name: Schmidde (Team 70335)
[21:41:45] - User ID: 3414AED219C9F399
[21:41:45] - Machine ID: 1
[21:41:45] 
[21:41:46] Loaded queue successfully.
[21:41:46] 
[21:41:46] + Processing work unit
[21:41:46] Core required: FahCore_a5.exe
[21:41:46] Core found.
[21:41:46] Working on queue slot 03 [February 6 21:41:46 UTC]
[21:41:46] + Working ...
[21:41:46] 
[21:41:46] *------------------------------*
[21:41:46] Folding@Home Gromacs SMP Core
[21:41:46] Version 2.27 (Thu Feb 10 09:46:40 PST 2011)
[21:41:46] 
[21:41:46] Preparing to commence simulation
[21:41:46] - Ensuring status. Please wait.
[21:41:55] - Looking at optimizations...
[21:41:55] - Working with standard loops on this execution.
[21:41:55] - Previous termination of core was improper.
[21:41:55] - Files status OK
[21:42:02] - Expanded 57246854 -> 71846524 (decompressed 50.4 percent)
[21:42:02] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=57246854 data_size=71846524, decompressed_data_size=71846524 diff=0
[21:42:03] - Digital signature verified
[21:42:03] 
[21:42:03] Project: 6903 (Run 5, Clone 13, Gen 69)
[21:42:03] 
[21:42:03] Entering M.D.
[21:42:09] Using Gromacs checkpoints
                         :-)  G  R  O  M  A  C  S  (-:

                   Groningen Machine for Chemical Simulation

                            :-)  VERSION 4.5.3  (-:

        Written by Emile Apol, Rossen Apostolov, Herman J.C. Berendsen,
      Aldert van Buuren, Pär Bjelkmar, Rudi van Drunen, Anton Feenstra, 
        Gerrit Groenhof, Peter Kasson, Per Larsson, Pieter Meulenhoff, 
           Teemu Murtola, Szilard Pall, Sander Pronk, Roland Schulz, 
                Michael Shirts, Alfons Sijbers, Peter Tieleman,

               Berk Hess, David van der Spoel, and Erik Lindahl.

       Copyright (c) 1991-2000, University of Groningen, The Netherlands.
            Copyright (c) 2001-2010, The GROMACS development team at
        Uppsala University & The Royal Institute of Technology, Sweden.
            check out http://www.gromacs.org for more information.


                               :-)  Gromacs  (-:

[21:42:15] Mapping NT from 32 to 32 
Reading file work/wudata_03.tpr, VERSION 4.5.4-dev-20110530-cc815 (single precision)
Starting 32 threads

Reading checkpoint file work/wudata_03.cpt generated: Mon Feb  6 22:27:37 2012


Making 2D domain decomposition 8 x 4 x 1
starting mdrun 'Overlay'
17500000 steps,  70000.0 ps (continuing from step 17001225,  68004.9 ps).
[21:42:26] Resuming from checkpoint
[21:43:31] Verified work/wudata_03.log
[21:43:31] Verified work/wudata_03.trr
[21:43:32] Verified work/wudata_03.xtc
[21:43:32] Verified work/wudata_03.edr
[21:43:33] Completed 1225 out of 500000 steps  (0%)

NOTE: Turning on dynamic load balancing

[22:37:10] Completed 5000 out of 500000 steps  (1%)
[23:47:25] Completed 10000 out of 500000 steps  (2%)
[00:57:51] Completed 15000 out of 500000 steps  (3%)
[02:08:12] Completed 20000 out of 500000 steps  (4%)
[03:18:45] Completed 25000 out of 500000 steps  (5%)
[04:29:14] Completed 30000 out of 500000 steps  (6%)
[05:39:24] Completed 35000 out of 500000 steps  (7%)
[06:49:46] Completed 40000 out of 500000 steps  (8%)
[08:00:17] Completed 45000 out of 500000 steps  (9%)
[09:10:47] Completed 50000 out of 500000 steps  (10%)
[10:21:10] Completed 55000 out of 500000 steps  (11%)
[11:31:51] Completed 60000 out of 500000 steps  (12%)
[12:42:11] Completed 65000 out of 500000 steps  (13%)
[13:52:36] Completed 70000 out of 500000 steps  (14%)
[15:02:53] Completed 75000 out of 500000 steps  (15%)
pause
stop
help
^C
Folding@Home Client Shutdown.
marco@Marco-Server:~/folding$ 

Received the INT signal, stopping at the next NS step

./fah6 -verbosity 9

Note: Please read the license agreement (fah6 -license). Further 
use of this software requires that you have read and accepted this agreement.

32 cores detected


--- Opening Log file [February 7 16:15:10 UTC] 


# Linux SMP Console Edition ###################################################
###############################################################################

                       Folding@Home Client Version 6.34

                          http://folding.stanford.edu

###############################################################################
###############################################################################

Launch directory: /home/marco/folding
Executable: ./fah6
Arguments: -verbosity 9 -smp -bigbeta 

[16:15:10] - Ask before connecting: No
[16:15:10] - User name: Schmidde (Team 70335)
[16:15:10] - User ID: 3414AED219C9F399
[16:15:10] - Machine ID: 1
[16:15:10] 
[16:15:11] Loaded queue successfully.
[16:15:11] 
[16:15:11] + Processing work unit
[16:15:11] Core required: FahCore_a5.exe
[16:15:11] - Autosending finished units... [16:15:11]
[16:15:11] Trying to send all finished work units
[16:15:11] + No unsent completed units remaining.
[16:15:11] - Autosend completed
[16:15:11] Core found.
[16:15:11] Working on queue slot 03 [February 7 16:15:11 UTC]
[16:15:11] + Working ...
[16:15:11] - Calling './FahCore_a5.exe -dir work/ -nice 19 -suffix 03 -np 32 -checkpoint 3 -verbose -lifeline 4182 -version 634'

[16:15:11] 
[16:15:11] *------------------------------*
[16:15:11] Folding@Home Gromacs SMP Core
[16:15:11] Version 2.27 (Thu Feb 10 09:46:40 PST 2011)
[16:15:11] 
[16:15:11] Preparing to commence simulation
[16:15:11] - Looking at optimizations...
[16:15:11] - Files status OK
[16:15:17] - Expanded 57246854 -> 71846524 (decompressed 50.4 percent)
[16:15:17] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=57246854 data_size=71846524, decompressed_data_size=71846524 diff=0
[16:15:18] - Digital signature verified
[16:15:18] 
[16:15:18] Project: 6903 (Run 5, Clone 13, Gen 69)
[16:15:18] 
[16:15:18] Assembly optimizations on if available.
[16:15:18] Entering M.D.
[16:15:24] Using Gromacs checkpoints
                         :-)  G  R  O  M  A  C  S  (-:

                   Groningen Machine for Chemical Simulation

                            :-)  VERSION 4.5.3  (-:

        Written by Emile Apol, Rossen Apostolov, Herman J.C. Berendsen,
      Aldert van Buuren, Pär Bjelkmar, Rudi van Drunen, Anton Feenstra, 
        Gerrit Groenhof, Peter Kasson, Per Larsson, Pieter Meulenhoff, 
           Teemu Murtola, Szilard Pall, Sander Pronk, Roland Schulz, 
                Michael Shirts, Alfons Sijbers, Peter Tieleman,

               Berk Hess, David van der Spoel, and Erik Lindahl.

       Copyright (c) 1991-2000, University of Groningen, The Netherlands.
            Copyright (c) 2001-2010, The GROMACS development team at
        Uppsala University & The Royal Institute of Technology, Sweden.
            check out http://www.gromacs.org for more information.


                               :-)  Gromacs  (-:

[16:15:29] Mapping NT from 32 to 32 
Reading file work/wudata_03.tpr, VERSION 4.5.4-dev-20110530-cc815 (single precision)
Starting 32 threads

Reading checkpoint file work/wudata_03.cpt generated: Tue Feb  7 17:09:34 2012


Making 2D domain decomposition 8 x 4 x 1
starting mdrun 'Overlay'
17500000 steps,  70000.0 ps (continuing from step 17079630,  68318.5 ps).
[16:15:42] Resuming from checkpoint
[16:16:15] Verified work/wudata_03.log
[16:16:16] Verified work/wudata_03.trr
[16:16:16] Verified work/wudata_03.xtc
[16:16:16] Verified work/wudata_03.edr
[16:16:18] Completed 79630 out of 500000 steps  (15%)

NOTE: Turning on dynamic load balancing

[16:22:53] Completed 80000 out of 500000 steps  (16%)
[17:34:19] Completed 85000 out of 500000 steps  (17%)
```

Heute hab ich den Server dann mal neu Gestartet hat aber keine Verbesserung gebracht
Kanns evtl daran liegen das ich am Anfang ausversehen den Client mit den doppelten Flags gestartet hab?


----------



## ProfBoom (7. Februar 2012)

[21:41:55] - Looking at optimizations...
[21:41:55] - Working with standard loops on this execution.
[21:41:55] - Previous termination of core was improper.

Normalerweise sollte er soetwas wie "Assembly optimisation on, if available" sagen.
Versuch mal den Client mit "-forceasm" zu starten.

Edit: Hoppla. Da ist ja noch ein Versuch, der mit optimierungen läuft... wäre ja zu einfach gewesen


----------



## Schmidde (7. Februar 2012)

Ah okay danke, mal schaunen ob sich jetzt was tut...mit der aktuellen TPF wird es sogar mit der Deadline knapp...kann ja nich angehen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Februar 2012)

Unter euch sind sicher ein paar die sich mit Smartphons und Android auskennen und ich als Neuling brauche Hilfe :
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...peria-active-android-2-3-4-a.html#post3929963


----------



## Malkolm (7. Februar 2012)

iiieh smartphones...die Geißel der Menscheit in den 10er Jahren dieses Jahrhunderts.


----------



## picar81_4711 (7. Februar 2012)

Schmidde schrieb:


> Mein Server zickt gerade (mal wieder) etwas rum
> 
> TPF für eine 6903 liegt gerade bei *1h 18min*
> waren bei meiner ersten noch 36min
> ...



Ich hatte letztens eine 6901er, da brauchte mein Server ganze 32min !!!  TPF. Das liegt glaube nicht am Server, sondern am Project.....den als ich dann ein anderes Project bekam, dann war alles wieder ok.......


----------



## Amigafan (8. Februar 2012)

Schmidde schrieb:


> Mein Server zickt gerade (mal wieder) etwas rum
> 
> TPF für eine 6903 liegt gerade bei *1h 18min*
> waren bei meiner ersten noch 36min
> ...


 
Also wenn ich Deine Zeiten im Kopf nachrechne, komme ich anfangs auf eine TPF von  etwa *1:10* - und nach dem Neustart mit eingeschalteten Optimierungen auf etwa *1:11* - aber *niemals* auf *1:18* . . .   

Das Starten mit "doppelten" Flags macht nichts - es werden dabei die Angaben der zuletzt eingegebenen  Flags verwendet . . . 

BTW:  Platz 50 erreicht - jetzt startet der Angriff auf die "letzten" 49 . . .  


Edit:

WU 6903 mit einer TPF von etwa 58 min - läuft auf 240K Punkte hinaus . . .


----------



## Schmidde (8. Februar 2012)

Hab die TPF nur von HFM.NET abgelesen^^

Naja fands nur ewas komisch das die TPF doppelt so hoch ist wie bei meiner ersten 6903...


----------



## nfsgame (8. Februar 2012)

Hmpf . Geht der rechner um 10:55Uhr erstmal aus ... An zu warmer CPU kanns nicht liegen, die is kühl...


----------



## Thosch (8. Februar 2012)

Bei mir faltets z.Z. ne 6904 (0, 10, 43, falls es wen inter.) mit ner TPF von *1h:28min* !!  Da gibts nach dem F@H-Calc nur noch die Base-Points !!    8 min weniger und ich bekäme welche ...   
 ...
 Hat wer nen 6272er rumliegen !?!?!


----------



## Schmidde (8. Februar 2012)

Ja die 6904er sind noch dicker als die 6903er...aber selbst da hatte ich noch eine TPF von ca 47min....

Bei der 6903er die ich gerade so langsam falte muss auch hoffen und bangen das sie vor der Deadline fertig wird, wobei es eher schlecht aussieht...kann doch nicht sein sowas!? 
Und ich falte ja schon mit den "Zwillingen"


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Februar 2012)

Mein Server hat sich nach der P6903 eine P8101 gezogen, hat jemand genaue Informationen über die WU? 

Für das Projekt gibt keine Infos und falls es wirklich keine Bonuspunkte gibt wie der Bonuskalkulator behauptet, bekomme ich für die ~2,5 Tage Faltzeit (TPF ~36min) gerade mal 9'829 Punkte. 




Thosch schrieb:


> Bei mir faltets z.Z. ne 6904 (0, 10, 43, falls es wen inter.) mit ner TPF von *1h:28min* !! Da gibts nach dem F@H-Calc nur noch die Base-Points !!  8 min weniger und ich bekäme welche ...
> ...
> Hat wer nen 6272er rumliegen !?!?!


Muss bei den Opterons der zweite Opteron zwangsweise der baugleiche sein? 

Wen nicht würde ich mich einen günstigen in der Bucht schiessen > ich weiss aus sicherer Quelle das zumindest beim Evga SR2 die Xeons nicht zwangsweise gleich sein müssen (aber empfehlenswert).


----------



## Thosch (8. Februar 2012)

Könnte natürlich auch sein das der Bonuscallculator das Projekt nicht kennt oder falsch interpretiert.    Denn lt. FaHControl bekomme ich Bonuspoints und nach der letzten Sichtung meinerseits werden die auch mehr.  

In der BA steht zumind. *nicht* drinnen das die CPUs die gleichen sein müssen, halt nur "Socket 1944", mehr nich ...


----------



## picar81_4711 (8. Februar 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Mein Server hat sich nach der P6903 eine P8101 gezogen, hat jemand genaue Informationen über die WU?



Das ist der Nachteil vom V7, der zieht des öftern Projekte, die wenig Punkte bringen......deshalb bin ich auf V6.34 wieder umgestiegen.....da bekomm ich ausschließlich p6901, p6903 und p6904. Verwende dabei die Parameter: -smp -bigadv


----------



## Thosch (8. Februar 2012)

Also mein v7 hat bis jetzt eigendl. nur im 69er "Revier" gewildert ...


----------



## Muschkote (8. Februar 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> ......deshalb bin ich auf V6.34 wieder umgestiegen.....da bekomm ich ausschließlich p6901, p6903 und p6904. Verwende dabei die Parameter: -smp -bigadv


 
Ich verwende exakt die gleichen Parameter und bekomme auch nur diese WUs. Was die flag "bigbeta" bewirken soll, kann ich nicht beurteilen.


----------



## acer86 (8. Februar 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Also mein v7 hat bis jetzt eigendl. nur im 69er "Revier" gewildert ...



mei V6 bekommt auch immer 69er  





(6953)


----------



## Wolvie (8. Februar 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Das ist der Nachteil vom V7, der zieht des öftern Projekte, die wenig Punkte bringen......deshalb bin ich auf V6.34 wieder umgestiegen.....da bekomm ich ausschließlich p6901, p6903 und p6904. Verwende dabei die Parameter: -smp -bigadv


 


Muschkote schrieb:


> Ich verwende exakt die gleichen Parameter und bekomme auch nur diese WUs. Was die flag "bigbeta" bewirken soll, kann ich nicht beurteilen.


 
Mit dem V6.34 bekomme ich nur 6097-6099 oder 8011/8004/8011 - selbst wenn ich nur die "-smp -bigadv"-Flags anhänge 
Mit 12 Kernen/Threads (@3,3Ghz) sollte ich auch in der Lage sein P6901 zu falten


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Februar 2012)

Bis jetzt hab ich auch ausschliesslich P6901/P6903/P6904 bekommen, schauen wir mal was am Ende rauskommt > irgend jemand muss ja die Dinger testen. 
Ich gehe davon aus das man mit -bigbeta neue BigWU's als erstes bekommt > vergleichbar mit -advmethods. 
Falls die Dinger die Oberkatastrophe sind, was ich aber nicht glaube, kann ich immernoch die -bigbeta durch -bigadv ersetzten. 


Nach rund 3 Wochen Lieferzeit sind endlich die restlichen Lüfter für den Server gekommen, Lieferant von meinem Hardwaredealer hatte Lieferschwierigkeiten.


----------



## picar81_4711 (8. Februar 2012)

Wolvie schrieb:


> Mit dem V6.34 bekomme ich nur 6097-6099 oder 8011/8004/8011 - selbst wenn ich nur die "-smp -bigadv"-Flags anhänge
> Mit 12 Kernen/Threads (@3,3Ghz) sollte ich auch in der Lage sein P6901 zu falten



Hast Du auch mit dem einmaligen Parameter "-configonly" die Pakete auf "big" gesetzt?


----------



## Wolvie (8. Februar 2012)

Ja, Pakete sind auf "big" eingestellt.
Gerade die Config nochmal neu gemacht - es kommen die gleichen WU's


----------



## Malkolm (8. Februar 2012)

nutzt du Win oder Unix?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Februar 2012)

So, alle Delta-Lüfter im Server sind durch leisere ersetzt worden > massiv ruhiger. 


In der Zwischenzeit hat auch Standfort den Bonuskalkulator bezüglich der P8101 auf einen aktuelleren Stand gebracht, aber ein gutes "Punkte zu Rechenzeit"-Verhältnis sieht defintiv anderst aus:
TPF sind auf 34min gesunken, gesamte WU ~2,3Tage > 90'000Punkte > 38kPPD.


----------



## Abductee (8. Februar 2012)

auch die vom netzteil?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Februar 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> auch die vom netzteil?


Jep.


----------



## Wolvie (8. Februar 2012)

Malkolm schrieb:


> nutzt du Win oder Unix?


Win 7 Prof. 
 Beim V7 bekomm ich auch keine Bigs


----------



## Malkolm (9. Februar 2012)

Die 12-Core BIGs waren Linux-only, ich weiß nicht in wie weit das beibehalten wurde.
Die Verteilung der anderen Projekte ist auch abhängig vom OS, evtl. verteilt Stanford an Win-User gerade nur hauptsächlich "normale" SMPs.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Februar 2012)

Ich hab herausgefunden wieso der Bonuskalkulator bei der P8101 zeitweise keine Bonuspunkte ausspuckt > mein Server ist ultraknapp an der Deadline! 
So wie ich herausgetüffelt habe muss die TPF minimum 34:33 betragen, das man überhaupt Bonuspunkte bekommt!


----------



## The Ian (9. Februar 2012)

so jetzt muss ich hier mal ein wenig offtopic machen, aber es ist wichtig....schaut euch bitte das video an und unterschreibt die zugehörige petition:
es betrifft ein abkommen der eu, was eine absolute internetüberwachung nachsich ziehen würde

Video
Petition

eventuell kann ja jemand, der viel kontakt zur redaktion hat das mal dort hin weiterleiten...wenn die das nicht schon haben...es sollten auf alle fälle so viel wie möglich erfahren


----------



## Wolvie (9. Februar 2012)

The Ian schrieb:


> ...
> es betrifft ein abkommen der eu, was eine absolute internetüberwachung nachsich ziehen würde
> 
> Video
> Petition...


Bei aller Liebe, aber wenn ich "Anonymous" lese ist schon schluss bei mir... 
Zumal das Video auch pure Propadanga gegen ACTA ist - was nicht heisen soll, das ich ACTA gut finde...

Was ich eigentlich sagen wollte:
Dank Malkolm, das man das unter Linux machen muss wusste ich nicht...


----------



## Malkolm (9. Februar 2012)

Immer diese ACTA Panikmache...

Es gab dazu schon zig (schlechte) Artikel auf der Main und eine Unzahl weiterer (besserer) Artikel auf diversen seriösen Seiten. Selbst die Printpresse hat das Thema schon rauf und runter besprochen.
Im heute-journal war erst letztens (imho letzte Woche, kann man ja bei Bedarf mal in der Mediathek schauen) ein längerer Beitrag zu dem Thema. Und allesamt waren diese Beiträge wesentlich informativer und seriöser als dieses Anonymous-Video auf Youtube.

ACTA ist prinzipiell ein richtiger Schritt um das Internet und die rechtstaatliche Grundordnung übereinzubringen. Das im Detail Formulierungen schwammig sind ist auch der deutschen Politik bekannt. Nicht umsonst hat ein Gremium aus Juristen und Politikern die Empfehlung ausgesprochen die Vorlage in der jetzigen Form nicht zu ratifizieren.

Aus Sicht von Anonymous und all denen die illegales "saugen" als Kavaliersdelikt abtun ist es logisch ein solches Video zu propagieren.
Es ist mir auch immer wieder unbegreiflich, wie kriminelle Vereinigungen (und Anonymous ist eben eine solche) soviel Zustimmung innerhalb einer freiheitlichen, rechtstaatlichen Gesellschaft bekommen. Bevor man solche Petitionen ernsthaft unterschreibt sollte man sich ganz genau Gedanken darüber machen wen und was man damit überhaupt unterstützt.

Das Internet als rechtliche Grauzone in dem jeder anonym tun und lassen kann was er will, ohne Sanktionen fürchen zu müssen, ist das eigentliche Übel.
Daher ganz klar: PRO ACTA (2.0)


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Februar 2012)

Also so einfach "PRO ACTA" bin ich nicht
Der Grat zwischen Sicherstellung einer rechtlich/gesetzlich sicheren Umgebung und einem Überwachungsstaat ist halt nun mal schmal

Ich will auch nicht, dass mir irgend eine Behörde auf die Finger schaut bei allem was ich (im Netz) tue
Aber auf der anderen Seite ist ebenso unabstreitbar, dass es *böse* Auswüchse gibt die man wirklich unterbinden muss / sollte

Letztendlich ist es (leider) einmal mehr so, dass Regeln/Gesetze eingeführt werden die den "Rechtschaffenen" treffen und das Ziel verfehlen weil die, die es angehen würde sich eh um alles scheren


----------



## nfsgame (9. Februar 2012)

Und an dieser Stelle ist denke ich auch mal genug zum Thema ACTA gesagt . Wer sich darüber "auslassen" möchte oder sich gar ganz sachliche Diskussionen abseits von Anonymous und ähnlicher Vereine liefern möchte, den verweise ich mal auf die offiziellen Threads. Die stehen teilweise unter besonderer Beobachtung der Moderatoren um ein Überkochen zu vermeiden .

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...en-erschuettert-grundfeste-des-internets.html


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Februar 2012)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Und an dieser Stelle ist denke ich auch mal genug zum Thema ACTA gesagt



Sehe ich auch so - auch wenn dies die *RuKa* ist - ist es eben die PCGH *Folding@Home*-RuKa


----------



## acer86 (9. Februar 2012)

Na dan werf ich mal nach der ganzen Acta Diskussion etwas zum Thema F@H ein 

Jetzt kan man es sein PC/ Falt server gleich tun und selber Proteine verknoten  

und wen man etwas übung hat ist man sogar noch etwas schneller als sein F@H PC

hier der link dazu:
Foldit: Menschen schneller als Supercomputer - TweakPC.de


----------



## Abductee (9. Februar 2012)

Auszüge aus der Quelle:
"kostenlose Onlinespiel Foldi"
Ziel des Spiels ist es, die räumliche Struktur von komplizierten Proteinen zu verbessern.

Für mich ist das kein Spiel.


----------



## Malkolm (9. Februar 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> Ziel des Spiels ist es, die räumliche Struktur von komplizierten Proteinen zu verbessern.



Weil sich Proteine vorschreiben lassen wie sie sich gefälligst zu falten haben


----------



## ProfBoom (9. Februar 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Muss bei den Opterons der zweite Opteron zwangsweise der baugleiche sein?
> 
> Wen nicht würde ich mich einen günstigen in der Bucht schiessen > ich weiss aus sicherer Quelle das zumindest beim Evga SR2 die Xeons nicht zwangsweise gleich sein müssen (aber empfehlenswert).


 
Ob sie gleich sein müssen, weiß ich nicht, aber sie sollten gleich sein.
Da die einzelnen Threads synchronisiert werden müssen, würde sonst die schnelle CPU oft auf die langsame warten müssen.
Vielleicht etwas übertrieben, aber du hättest dann zum falten zwei der langsamen CPUs. Aber immer noch schneller als die eine alleine


----------



## Schmidde (9. Februar 2012)

So...54% meiner 6903 endlich geschafft...noch knapp über 2 Tage "freude" vor mir und anschließend nur 22k Punkte weil die Bonus Punkte wegfallen 

Ich hoff die nächste WU läuft wieder besser, ansonsten...


----------



## Wolvie (9. Februar 2012)

Ein DICKES THX an Malkolm.
Der Tipp mit Linux war Gold wert.
Ubuntu VM erstellt, Client eingerichtet... und siehe da: Core a5 wird gezogen... P6904 wird heruntergeladen.


----------



## Thosch (10. Februar 2012)

Moin@all !!
Ich voll ab ... musste eben lesen *EARLY_UNIT_END* und *BAD_WORK_UNIT (144=0x72)*  (..."mdrun returned 255" bei 50% sagts Log)       
Jetzt hab ich ne 6903 (4, 5, 75) an der Backe ...


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Februar 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Moin@all !!
> Ich voll ab ... musste eben lesen *EARLY_UNIT_END* und *BAD_WORK_UNIT (144=0x72)* (..."mdrun returned 255" bei 50% sagts Log)


 
Das ist natürlich maximal  - tut mir leid



Thosch schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich ne 6903 (4, 5, 75) an der Backe ...


 
Das verstehe ich jetzt nicht - warum ist das schlecht??


----------



## Malkolm (10. Februar 2012)

Wolvie schrieb:


> Ein DICKES THX an Malkolm.


 
Gern geschehen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Februar 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Das verstehe ich jetzt nicht - warum ist das schlecht??


Thosch hat aus Kostengründen momentan nur einen Opteron im System und der ist alleine zu schwach für die P6903.


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Februar 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Thosch hat aus Kostengründen momentan nur einen Opteron im System und der ist alleine zu schwach für die P6903.



Ach du herriee - nun verstehe ich's - sch****ade eigentlich


----------



## Thosch (10. Februar 2012)

Was hat jetzt die Sys-schwäche mit der def. WU zu tun ?)


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Februar 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Was hat jetzt die Sys-schwäche mit der def. WU zu tun ?)


Ist doch ganz einfach > dein einzelner Opteron kann alleine nicht die TPF soweit drücken das du Bonuspunkte bekommst. 
Ist doch ein riesen Unterschied wen du für ne P6903 22'000Punkte bekommst oder ~300'000Punkte.


----------



## acer86 (10. Februar 2012)

Gute Nachrichten für alle SMP Falter, na ja fast gute Nachrichten 

die Lästigen 10127er und Co. Wu´s   sind jetzt Atraktiver geworden, sonst hatten sie um die 1200-1500 Base Punkte jetzt sind es 3262 Base Points, sie rechnen zwar immer noch sehr Langsam aber es kommt Wenigsten mehr bei rum als früher, wen man nur 12h am tag Faltet so wie ich hat man nur 1!!! Wu geschafft von den trotz 2600K @4,2


*EDIT:* zu früh gefreut, es wurden nicht nur mehr Base Points (wäre ja auch zu schön gewesen) sondern es ist auch mehr Rechenaufwand geworden die TPF lagen früher bei 7:40-8:10min bei den Wu´s jetzt sind es 17-18min und immer nur noch 20k PPD trotz 4,2Ghz dafür brauch man jetzt statt 12h    24h und mehr für die Wu und bekommt dan gerade mal 25k Punkte dafür DANKE STANFORD Ihr wisst genau wie ihr eure Freizeit Falter verkraulen könnt!!


----------



## Amigafan (10. Februar 2012)

acer86 schrieb:


> DANKE STANFORD Ihr wisst genau wie ihr eure Freizeit Falter verkraulen könnt!!



Wie lies ich es schon einmal in diesem Thread verlauten (bei der "Kastrierung" der 80xx-WU´s)?

Bei Stanford mögen zwar viele "schlaue" Köpfe arbeiten (hoher IQ), dafür mangelt es Ihnen aber an EQ (emotionale Intelligenz) - oder, um es als "Bild" zu beschreiben:

Sie verhalten sich wieder einmal wie die berühmten "Elefanten im Porzellanladen" . . . 

Auch so kann man Menschen vergrätzen!


----------



## T0M@0 (10. Februar 2012)

Kann es sein, dass das Folding Unterforum verschoben wurde? War doch sonst immer in Software und BS?

Hab mich gerade fast tot gesucht


----------



## davidof2001 (10. Februar 2012)

Na ich erstmal. Aber jetzt brauch man nicht mehr runterscrollen.


----------



## Schmidde (10. Februar 2012)

Jup, wurden aber mehrere Unterfohren verschoben.


Btw, hab endlich auch ein Topic gefunden in dem das gleiche Problem behandelt wird wie bei meiner verflucht langsamen 6903er gerade.
Folding Forum • View topic - Merged problems with projects 6903/6904
Stanford gibt bei den WUs zu viele Steps an...bis zu 10Mio bei manchen!  Meine hat aktuell 500.000 und die TPF ist doppelt so hoch als bei einer "normalen" 6903er...jetzt rechnet mal hoch 
Scheint akutell aber auch keine anderen 6903/04er zu geben...hoffentlich bleibt das nicht so


----------



## Thosch (11. Februar 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ist doch ganz einfach > dein einzelner Opteron kann alleine nicht die TPF soweit drücken das du Bonuspunkte bekommst.
> Ist doch ein riesen Unterschied wen du für ne P6903 22'000Punkte bekommst oder ~300'000Punkte.


Nochmals: Was hat die Sys-Schwäche mit ner BAD_WORK_UNIT zu tun !?!?! Und im übrigen hätte ich Bonuspoints bekommen, der 16-Kerner hätte die WU geschafft !


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Februar 2012)

acer86 schrieb:


> DANKE STANFORD Ihr wisst genau wie ihr eure Freizeit Falter vergraulen könnt!!


 
Ja, das ist echt zum 
Ich habe im Moment gerade wenig Zeit - ich äussere mich später noch ausführlicher dazu



Schmidde schrieb:


> Scheint aktuell aber auch keine anderen 6903/04er zu geben...hoffentlich bleibt das nicht so


 
Mein Server kaut gerade eine 6901 durch - ist zwar schneller fertig - gibt aber auch bloss rund 70 K-Punkte
Ich hoffe auch, dass der Nachschub wieder kommt

@Thosch
Du hattest geschrieben "Jetzt hab ich ne 6903 (4, 5, 75) an der Backe ...  " - was ich nicht verstanden hatte
A.Meier meinte, dass du anmerken wolltest wegen der Einzelbestückung hättest du keine Freude daran
Das hatte nichts mit dem *EARLY_UNIT_END* und *BAD_WORK_UNIT *zu tun


----------



## picar81_4711 (11. Februar 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Moin@all !!
> Ich voll ab ... musste eben lesen *EARLY_UNIT_END* und *BAD_WORK_UNIT (144=0x72)*  (..."mdrun returned 255" bei 50% sagts Log)



Ich hatte mal einen AMD mit 4 Kernen in betrieb, da hatte ich auch das Problem.......es wurde (fast) nie eine Unit erfolgreich beendet......der lief einfach nicht stabil........ich weiß nicht, was es war.......aber ich hatte sehr stark den Prozessor in Verdacht, dass der einen Fehler hatte.........@Thosch: Hast jetzt schon mal das System mit Prime95 oder so getestet.......sonst wirst wahrscheinlich nicht glücklich mit diesem Server.......


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Februar 2012)

.. und wenn man auf die Statistik schaut dann grinst einem eine fette *0* an .... 

Stanford ist wieder mal am schrauben


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Februar 2012)

Die P8101 ist jetzt durch > laut V7 gibt es für die 2,5 Tage gerade mal die Basispunkte von 9'829. 

Ich den V7 auf -bigadv umgestellt und er hat sich ne P6903 gegriffen, normal lange TPF-Zeit.


----------



## mattinator (11. Februar 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> .. und wenn man auf die Statistik schaut dann grinst einem eine fette *0* an ....


 
Ich dachte schon, bei meinem Upload ist was schiefgegangen. Betrifft allerdings wohl auch die GPU-Projekte.


----------



## Thosch (11. Februar 2012)

Ist ja bei mir die erste WU die verkackt ist. Ansonsten kann/will ich mich bis jetzt mal noch nicht beschweren. Hat ja wohl jeder mal gehabt das eine WU verreckt ist.


----------



## picar81_4711 (11. Februar 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Die P8101 ist jetzt durch > laut V7 gibt es für die 2,5 Tage gerade mal die Basispunkte von 9'829.
> 
> Ich den V7 auf -bigadv umgestellt und er hat sich ne P6903 gegriffen, normal lange TPF-Zeit.



Du hast ja eine neue big-16 Wu berechnet: Folding@home

Da ist die Deadline echt kurz!


----------



## Thosch (11. Februar 2012)

... und alles noch beta ...


----------



## picar81_4711 (11. Februar 2012)

.....jo, die bekommt man auch nur mit V7...........


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Februar 2012)

Ich find die Dinger echt heavy, wenn man die nicht mal mit zwei E5645@Stock falten kann (mit Bonuspunkte).


----------



## picar81_4711 (11. Februar 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ich find die Dinger echt heavy, wenn man die nicht mal mit zwei E5645@Stock falten kann (mit Bonuspunkte).



Hoffentlich schrauben die noch etwas an der Deadline, denn das ist wirklich nicht mehr lustig....und die PPD, wenn man es in der Zeit schafft, also mit Bonuspunkte, die sind ja dann auch nicht so berauschend......


----------



## Amigafan (11. Februar 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> .. und wenn man auf die Statistik schaut dann grinst einem eine fette *0* an ....
> 
> Stanford ist wieder mal am schrauben



Ich glaube eher, Stanford hat mal wieder ein massives Problem  - denn bei denen ist es Nacht . . .
Und in der Nacht schraubt niemand etwas . . . 
Die Statistik/Gutschrift der Punkte "hakt" nämlich seit Mitternacht (bei denen) - ich hab da so ein deja-vu . . . 


Edit:


A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ich find die Dinger echt heavy, wenn man die  nicht mal mit zwei E5645@Stock falten kann (mit Bonuspunkte).



Hast Du mal auf den "Speicherverbrauch" beim Rechnen dieser WU geachtet?
Stanford schreibt doch, dass die neuen WU´s hinsichtlich der Resourccennutzung wesentlich anspruchsvoller sein sollen - also größerer Download, höhere Speicher - und CPU-Nutzung und - letztendlich - größere Uploads . . .


Edit2:
BTW - wenn ich alle Punkte, die ich von Stanford gutgeschrieben bekommen habe addiere (+16345), liege ich bei über 6 Mio . . .


----------



## picar81_4711 (11. Februar 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> .. und wenn man auf die Statistik schaut dann grinst einem eine fette *0* an ....
> 
> Stanford ist wieder mal am schrauben



Da sind Bigwus von Vorteil.......wenn man Glück hat, dann sind die Server wieder online, wenn man sie abgibt......


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Februar 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Ich glaube eher, Stanford hat mal wieder ein massives Problem  - denn bei denen ist es Nacht . . .
> Und in der Nacht schraubt niemand etwas . . .
> Die Statistik/Gutschrift der Punkte "hakt" nämlich seit Mitternacht (bei denen) - ich hab da so ein deja-vu . . .


 
Das siehst du schon richtig... ist wieder keiner am Ruder 

Btw. wie steigert man fette *0* - ich schreibe mal vollfette *0 *


----------



## picar81_4711 (11. Februar 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Das siehst du schon richtig... ist wieder keiner am Ruder



Oder die sind so intelligent, dass die in der Nacht rumschrauben, also dass sie für das eigene Land Partei ergreiffen.....und hoffen, das die meisten am Tag falten......


----------



## Amigafan (11. Februar 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Da sind Bigwus von Vorteil.......wenn man Glück hat, dann sind die Server wieder online, wenn man sie abgibt......



 . . . und wenn man Pech hat, geht die Punktegutschrift im Wust der anderen WU´s unter - so wie es bei mir der Fall sein wird für meine erste 6903 mit "Fertigstellung/ Upload beendet" in knapp 2 Stunden . . .


----------



## Henninges (11. Februar 2012)

hab ich was verpasst, oder warum sind unsere threads jetzt im "extreme" teil anstatt der "software" abteilung ?


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Februar 2012)

So, jetzt holt euch schon mal ein Snickers - oder so was - könnte länger dauern



Amigafan schrieb:


> . . . und wenn man Pech hat, geht die Punktegutschrift im Wust der anderen WU´s unter - so wie es bei mir der Fall sein wird für meine erste 6903 mit "Fertigstellung/ Upload beendet" in knapp 2 Stunden . . .


 
==> Aus aktuellem Anlass <== in knapp 2 Stunden kann noch viel geschehen 

:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::

Nun aber - wie früher geschrieben - der Rundumschlag

Folding@home wurde "gebaut" und ist gemeint um in "Leerlaufzeiten" der Rechner etwas Sinnvolles zu tun 
Gerade in der heutigen Zeit, wo der einfachste Office-Rechner bereits massiv überrüstet ist (für Office-Arbeiten), macht das auch wirklich Sinn
Diese Nutzer/Falter haben auch nicht wirklich ein Problem

Dummerweise gibt es aber eben solche "Wahnsinnige" wie uns
Wir lassen Rechner oft und gerne (mehr oder weniger) 24/7 laufen
Und dann natürlich erst recht "Wahnsinniger V2.0" - zu denen ich mich dazu rechne
Wir bauen Falterfarmen; im Extremfall sogar Server - nur um den steigenden Anforderungen von Stanford gerecht zu werden
Es spielt dabei - vom Prinzip her - noch nicht mal eine Rolle ob wir nun "den Grössten" haben wollen oder ob es uns um die Wissenschaft geht
In beiden Fällen sind wir diejenigen die je länger je mehr die Ar***karte gezogen haben

Überhaupt - wenn man sich anschaut wie Stanford uns "behandelt" - würden, bei Klartext, wohl viele der benutzten Wörter "****" enthalten
Es kann nicht angehen, dass man uns, den "Extremfaltern" immer mehr die Butter vom Brot nimmt
Wir investieren viel Zeit; Geld und Herzblut in die ganze Falterei
Es kann nicht angehen, dass wir dafür auch noch bestraft werden
Bestes Beispiel ist wohl die 8101 - ein 2x Xeon E5645-System mit "24" Kernen soll nicht in der Lage sein das zu erfalten??
Hier tröpfelt es nicht - es *schifft* in Strömen

Ich habe Vijay Pande eine Mail zu dem Thema geschickt; mal schauen was er dazu meint

*Nachtrag:*

Obervollfette *0*


----------



## acer86 (11. Februar 2012)

Und was noch dazu kommt das eh schon Sehr Sehr schlecht laufende SMP wu´s wie die 1012X wu´s einfach mal noch schlechter gemacht werden Statt 12h Faltzeit einfach mal eine Mini Bigwu draus gemacht und schon ist man als Freizeit Falter gezwungen 1Tag 5Stunden an einer Wu herum zu falten und bekommt dafür gerade mal 24-25k Punkte, 
so macht es wirklich kein Spaß mehr selbst mit ein 2600k OC wird es immer weniger was man am Tag schafft, vor ein paar Monaten waren es bei mir noch um die 15k Punkte für 10-12h Faltzeit jetzt bekomm ich wen es gut läuft in der selben zeit noch 10-11K an manchen Tagen nicht mal 7K für den Selben Strom und Zeitaufwand Wohlgemerkt, mich kotzt es langsam an


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Februar 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Hast Du mal auf den "Speicherverbrauch" beim Rechnen dieser WU geachtet?


Ne, hab ich nicht > als ich gesehen habe wie knapp es mit der Deadline wird hab ich den Server so wenig wie möglich gestört. 

Was mich an der P8101 wundert ist auch die Grösse des Datenpaketes das zurückging > laut Log gerade mal 87,26MB.


----------



## Thosch (11. Februar 2012)

Kommt und geht das nicht gepackt ?


----------



## sc59 (11. Februar 2012)

Henninges schrieb:


> hab ich was verpasst, oder warum sind unsere threads jetzt im "extreme" teil anstatt der "software" abteilung ?




ich finde es gut .
wird für mehr Aufmerksamkeit sorgen.
mehr neue Falter für´s Team


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Februar 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Kommt und geht das nicht gepackt ?


87,26MB ist bereits gepackt > laut Log 5,8% kompimiert, also gerade mal 5MB kleiner als ungepackt. 

Zum Vergleich > bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob es ne P6903 oder P6904 war, aber da waren es 212MB.


----------



## Amigafan (11. Februar 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> 87,26MB ist bereits gepackt > laut Log 5,8% kompimiert, also gerade mal 5MB kleiner als ungepackt.
> 
> Zum Vergleich > bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob es ne P6903 oder P6904 war, aber da waren es 212MB.



Das sollte die Paketgröße der 6903 sein - Upload-Zeit bei mir heute  etwa 1:24 Stunden!   
UMTS läßt grüßen . . .


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Februar 2012)

... und natürlich - leider - 
Ultraobervollfette *0* 

*VijayPande* schreibt dazu:
I'm not sure what happened (we're taking a look at it now, it's 9:30am pacific time), but it looks like it's running fine right now.
BTW, in terms of "why does this happen on the weekends" – the answer is that it does happen during the weekdays and we tend to fix issues very quickly. The weekend is 2/7th of the time, so it's bound to happen on a weekend every once in a while. With most us not in the office, our response time is much slower on the weekend and so that's why donors see weekend failures more than weekday failures. On the same note, when it happens on the weekdays, it always seems to happen during the night – that's the same idea.
PS We'll run a manual stats update just to see what's going on. My guess is that Stanford had a network hiccup over night and it was resolved this morning when the weekend crew came in.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Februar 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> *VijayPande* schreibt dazu:
> I'm not sure what happened (we're taking a look at it now, it's 9:30am pacific time), but it looks like it's running fine right now.
> BTW, in terms of "why does this happen on the weekends" – the answer is that it does happen during the weekdays and we tend to fix issues very quickly. The weekend is 2/7th of the time, so it's bound to happen on a weekend every once in a while. With most us not in the office, our response time is much slower on the weekend and so that's why donors see weekend failures more than weekday failures. On the same note, when it happens on the weekdays, it always seems to happen during the night – that's the same idea.
> PS We'll run a manual stats update just to see what's going on. My guess is that Stanford had a network hiccup over night and it was resolved this morning when the weekend crew came in.


Was heisst das jetzt konkret? 
Googel-Übersetzungen sind ja auch nicht immer wirklich verständlich.


----------



## nooby-on-mp3 (11. Februar 2012)

Hallo Leute,

wer interresse an einer Evga GTX550 TI FPB hat, sollte heute um 21Uhr mal bei zack-zack.com rein schauen!

Die macht bei einem geringen Stromverbrauch gute 10K Punkte.


----------



## Amigafan (11. Februar 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Was heisst das jetzt konkret?
> Googel-Übersetzungen sind ja auch nicht immer wirklich verständlich.



Ich will mich mal versuchen:

*VijayPande* schreibt dazu:

Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob oder was passiert ist (wir werden gleich mal einen Blick darauf werfen - es ist 9:30 Uhr Pacific Time), aber es scheint alles in Ordnung zu sein.

BTW: in Bezug auf: "Warum passiert das immer am WE?" - die Antwort darauf lautet, dass es während der normalen Wochentage passiert und wir uns bemühen, die Probleme schnellstmöglich zu beseitigen.
Das Wochenende nimmt 2/7  der Zeit ein, also ist es nur warscheinlich, dass das auch ab und zu am WE der Fall ist.
Am WE ist das Büro nicht vollständig besetzt, sodass unsere Reaktion (auf ein Problem) länger zu dauern scheint und damit für den Betrachter ein Fehler eher augenscheinlich wird als während der Woche.
Im gleichen Zusammenhang ist der Vorwurf zu sehen, dass, wenn Fehler während der Woche auftreten. dieses immer in der Nacht geschähe.

PS: Wir werden ein manuelles Statistikupdate vornehmen um zu sehen was los ist. Es scheint, dass Stanford über Nacht einen "Netzwerk-Schluckauf" hatte und dieses Problem heute morgen mit dem Eintreffen der Wochenend-Crew gelöst wurde.


Edit:



Bumblebee schrieb:


> ==> Aus aktuellem Anlass <== in knapp 2 Stunden kann noch viel geschehen



Deinen Optimismus in Ehren - es ist trotzdem passiert . . .


----------



## mattinator (11. Februar 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Was heisst das jetzt konkret?
> Googel-Übersetzungen sind ja auch nicht immer wirklich verständlich.


 
Mal kurz meine sg. Interpretation.
Wie eigentlich auch jeder "normale Mitteleuropäer" arbeiten sie bei Stanford auch nicht wirklich am Wochenende, zumindest nicht nachts. Die Wochenend-Crew wird sich dann (zu normalen westamerikanischen Tageszeiten) der Sache annehmen. Die Probleme gibt es eigentlich nicht nur am Wochenende. Nur dann fällt es mehr auf, weil es nicht so schnell behoben wird. Da das Wochenende 2/7 der Woche sind, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit des Bemerkens der Probleme durch die "Falter" dann sehr groß.

EDIT: Da war jemand schneller, aber ich lag nicht so falsch.


----------



## nfsgame (11. Februar 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Ich will mich mal versuchen:
> 
> *VijayPande* schreibt dazu:
> 
> ...


 
Ich glaube so ist es besser verständlich (bisschen sinnerhaltend zusammengestutzt). War aber nicht schlecht die Übersetzung .


----------



## Amigafan (11. Februar 2012)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ich glaube so ist es besser verständlich (bisschen sinnerhaltend zusammengestutzt). War aber nicht schlecht die Übersetzung .



Danke  - hab ich mal schnell aus dem Ärmel geschüttelt


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Februar 2012)

So, das letzte Update ist mal nicht *0* allerdings bloss die aktuellen Punkte
Hoffen wir jetzt einfach, dass die ausgefallenen Punkte noch (wie üblich) nachgereicht werden

Dann noch - besonders @A.Meier - mein Server hat sich jetzt auch eine 8101 gegriffen


----------



## Schmidde (11. Februar 2012)

In ca 10h ist meine 6903 auch endlich durchgekaut...mal schauen was dann danach auf mich wartet


----------



## Amigafan (11. Februar 2012)

Hurra! 

Es hat ein Update stattgefunden  - mit der Gutschrift genau *einer*  WU mit 1835 Punkten . . .   

Und wo, bitte schön, bleiben die anderen 260K Punkte . . . ?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Februar 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Dann noch - besonders @A.Meier - mein Server hat sich jetzt auch eine 8101 gegriffen


Mit welcher Flag faltet dein Server? -bigadv oder -bigbeta?


Nachtag:
Mein "Punktedrinkgeld" wurde auch nicht gezählt.


----------



## Wolvie (12. Februar 2012)

Punkte wurden anscheind alle "nachgereicht" 
... dann kann ich jetz ja ins Bett.


----------



## sc59 (12. Februar 2012)

Moin,
Punkte wurden gutgeschrieben, mit mysteriöser verdopplung derselbigen.
Stanford hatt wohl zwei mal ihr system up to date gebracht.
greetz sc59


----------



## Bumblebee (12. Februar 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Mit welcher Flag faltet dein Server? -bigadv oder -bigbeta?



-bigbeta


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Februar 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> -bigbeta


Was für TPF erreicht dein Server?
Meiner schwankte zwischen 34:30min (hätte noch Bonus gegeben ) und maximal 36:10min.


----------



## Bumblebee (12. Februar 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Was für TPF erreicht dein Server?
> Meiner schwankte zwischen 34:30min (hätte noch Bonus gegeben ) und maximal 36:10min.


 
Aktuell 37:49 min  - aber da muss ich, wie andere, nun durch


----------



## ph1driver (12. Februar 2012)

Hi ihr Falter,

habe mich dazu entschlossen das auch man zu machen. Das einrichten des SMP war kein Problem. Allerdings habe ich auch nach dem Lesen des How To keinen plan wie man HFM einstellt.


----------



## picar81_4711 (12. Februar 2012)

ph1driver schrieb:


> Hi ihr Falter,
> 
> habe mich dazu entschlossen das auch man zu machen. Das einrichten des SMP war kein Problem. Allerdings habe ich auch nach dem Lesen des How To keinen plan wie man HFM einstellt.



Einfach den Ordner angeben, wo auch die fah6.exe drinnen ist, also das Arbeitsverzeichniss........


----------



## ph1driver (12. Februar 2012)

Na da muss man auch erst einmal drauf kommen. Dankeschön. Scheint doch so richtig zu sein oder?

Hab aber noch eine Frage. Was für eine ID kommt da oben rein? Wo bekomme ich die her?


----------



## picar81_4711 (12. Februar 2012)

ph1driver schrieb:


> Na da muss man auch erst einmal drauf kommen. Dankeschön. Scheint doch so richtig zu sein oder?
> 
> Hab aber noch eine Frage. Was für eine ID kommt da oben rein? Wo bekomme ich die her?



Ich hab da nichts eingegeben.....ist nicht erforderlich.....deine Statistiken kannst hier : PC Games Hardware Individual Users List - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats super einsehen......


----------



## ph1driver (12. Februar 2012)

Ok, dann bin ich da noch nicht gelistet.


----------



## Amigafan (12. Februar 2012)

Hallo erst einmal - und schön, dass Du Dich uns "anschliessen" möchtest. Du bist herzlich willkommen, *ph1driver*! 



ph1driver schrieb:


> Ok, dann bin ich da noch nicht gelistet.



Genau - dazu must Du erst einmal "ein paar Punkte" abliefern - sprich sogenannte Work-Units (WU´s) berechnet und Punkte dafür gutgeschrieben bekommen haben.

Anschließend kannst Du bei: folding.extremoverclocking.com Deine Statistiken aufrufen.
 Deine ID findest Du in der Adresszeile des Browsers als letzte Angabe "&u=xxxxxx " (xxxxxx = User-ID)

Diese kannst Du anschließend bei HFM.NET eintragen. Es ermöglicht Dir dann den direkten "Zugriff" aus HFM.NET auf Deine Statistiken . . .


----------



## Bumblebee (12. Februar 2012)

.. aus Eine Würdigung ..



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wir arbeiten bereits an der 4Mio pro Tag, gell Jungs und Mädels.



Ist schon so - bloss kommen uns da 8101er WU's in die Quere


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Februar 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> .. aus Eine Würdigung ..
> 
> 
> 
> Ist schon so - bloss kommen uns da 8101er WU's in die Quere


Kick -bigbeta raus und -bigadv rein, dann ist zumindest vorläufig Ruhe im Karton.


----------



## ProfBoom (12. Februar 2012)

@ph1driver, herzlich willkommen und viel Spass an der Sache!
Hast du dir auch einen passkey besorgt und in deiner Config eingetragen, damit du nach 10 WU auch die Bonuspunkte bekommst?


----------



## Amigafan (13. Februar 2012)

Das war aber mal ein "gefeiltes" Update - genau 10.000 Punkte, und das von *einem* Rechner mit SMP- und GPU-Client . . .


----------



## ph1driver (13. Februar 2012)

Danke fürs Willkommen



ProfBoom schrieb:


> Hast du dir auch einen passkey besorgt und in deiner Config eingetragen, damit du nach 10 WU auch die Bonuspunkte bekommst?



Meinst du das so?

edit: habe die GPU auch noch mit eingebunden. Sieht das so gut aus?


----------



## acer86 (13. Februar 2012)

ph1driver schrieb:


> Danke fürs Willkommen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sieht gut aus

mit etwas OC könntest du mit der Graka noch einiges mehr herausholen, die GTS450 war/ist immer noch eine der besten F@H karten mit den besten PPD/Watt Verhältnis, mit 850Mhz solten schon 8500PPD bei rum kommen und mit 900Mhz (GTS450 GLH Takt) sind es 9400PPD


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (13. Februar 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> .. aus Eine Würdigung ..
> 
> 
> 
> Ist schon so - bloss kommen uns da 8101er WU's in die Quere


 
Folding Forum • View topic - adjustments to some bigadv point values


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Februar 2012)

Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> Folding Forum • View topic - adjustments to some bigadv point values


 
Also immerhin gibts nun *22607* Punkte für die 8101 - weil mit einem "normalen" Server ist die Bonus-Deadline nicht zu schaffen
... Was besonders aus einem Grund Laune macht; es handelt sich ja bei dieser WU um eine der taufrischen bigadv-*16*-WU's (in Worten *sechszehn*) 
Nur blöd, dass man sie mit einem *sechszehn *(oder etwas mehr)-Kerner nicht gebacken kriegt


----------



## acer86 (13. Februar 2012)

Dieser CPU sollte es schaffen Xeon E5-2687W

wen das immer noch nicht reicht dan halt zwei davon

aber ob man da noch von "Normal" Sprechen kan bei den Preis 

@Bumble wie viel fehlt bei dir bis zu den Bonus Punkten?  könntest du mit OC in den Bonus Bereich kommen?


----------



## Thosch (13. Februar 2012)

OC´en ist wohl nicht sooo bei den Servern ...


----------



## acer86 (13. Februar 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> OC´en ist wohl nicht sooo bei den Servern ...


 
Bumblebee hat da aber noch ein Ass im Ärmel sein Server hat ein EVGA SR2 MB was eines der wenigen Server/Gaming Boards ist die ein Xeon Cpu OC erlauben


----------



## Wolvie (13. Februar 2012)

Und da riskiert er es lieber das es ihm die WU schreddert wegen unstable OC? 
Glaub ich nicht.  SR2 hin oder her..


----------



## Malkolm (13. Februar 2012)

OC ist ja nicht zwangsläufig instabil. Wenn man weiß was man tut ist es kein Problem aus Prozessoren noch weit mehr Leistung herauszukitzeln, ohne dass die Stabilität darunter leidet.


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Februar 2012)

acer86 schrieb:


> @Bumble wie viel fehlt bei dir bis zu den Bonus Punkten? könntest du mit OC in den Bonus Bereich kommen?


 
Nun, es fehlt nicht viel; die Deadline ist 2.4 Tage - also bräuchte es eine TPF von ca 34 Minuten (ich habe ca. 38 Minuten)
Leider erreicht auch ein 2x Intel Xeon E5645 @ 2,40GHz mit 12 bzw. 24 Kernen (A.Meier) die Deadline gerade nicht

und



acer86 schrieb:


> Bumblebee hat da aber noch ein Ass im Ärmel sein Server hat ein EVGA SR2 MB was eines der wenigen Server/Gaming Boards ist die ein Xeon Cpu OC erlauben




Stimmt - ich habe da durchaus Pläne in die Richtung

und



Wolvie schrieb:


> Und da riskiert er es lieber das es ihm die WU schreddert wegen unstable OC?
> Glaub ich nicht.  SR2 hin oder her..



Auch das stimmt, bloss muss man ja nicht *SO* heftig übertakten
Das SR2 ist auf kräftiges OC ausgelegt, ausserdem habe ich ja eine ordentliche WaKü
Und zuletzt kribbelt es mir auch in den Finger wenigstens einen Teil des Potentials auszuschöpfen - aber eben ohne zu übertreiben


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Februar 2012)

acer86 schrieb:


> @Bumble wie viel fehlt bei dir bis zu den Bonus Punkten? könntest du mit OC in den Bonus Bereich kommen?


Wen Bumblebee wirklich den Bonus haben will, muss er es schaffen die TPF von aktuell 37:49min auf mindestens 34:30 drücken > das ist ne Menge Holz. 
Mein Server hatte mal ganz kurz 34:30 erreicht, aber leider nicht über die gesamte WU. 

Immerhin bekommt Bumbelbee ein paar Punkte mehr als ich. 


Nachtrag:
Guten Abend Bumbelbee


----------



## acer86 (13. Februar 2012)

Bei A.Meier hat nicht mehr ganz so viel gefehlt, mit 2,5Ghz solltest du es gerade in die Deadline schaffen, und es wäre noch ein sehr Moderates Übertakten 

und was gilt beim F@H PC immer " ein bisschen OC Schadet nie"

Nachtrag: bin jetzt nach zwei tagen Deprimierten herumfalten an der 10127er Wu das teil endlich los geworden, endlich wieder Normale SMP Wu´s     JuHu


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Februar 2012)

acer86 schrieb:


> Bei A.Meier hat nicht mehr ganz so viel gefehlt, mit 2,5Ghz solltest du es gerade in die Deadline schaffen, und es wäre noch ein sehr Moderates Übertakten
> 
> und was gilt beim F@H PC immer " ein bisschen OC Schadet nie"


Bumbelbee's E5540 takten schon ohne OC mit 2,53GHz, mit Turbo 2,8GHz > ich denke es wird Richtung 3,2 bis 3,4 GHz gehen müssen das es reicht für die P8101.


----------



## Amigafan (13. Februar 2012)

Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> Folding Forum • View topic - adjustments to some bigadv point values


 
Das Schöne bei der ganzen Sache ist doch, dass auch die 6900/6901-WU´s betroffen sind - jetzt gibt es auch bei denen etwas mehr Punkte


----------



## acer86 (13. Februar 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Bumbelbee's E5540 takten schon ohne OC mit 2,53GHz, mit Turbo 2,8GHz > ich denke es wird Richtung 3,2 bis 3,4 GHz gehen müssen das es reicht für die P8101.



Ah ok da hab ich was durcheinander gebracht,

wen es jetzt ein Desktop sockel 1366 CPU wäre wie ein i7-920 usw. würde ich sagen das mit den 3,2-3,4Ghz ist kein Problem, aber wie OC fähig sind solche Xeon´s 

die Desktop Versionen lassen sich zumindest gut übertakten was sie aber auch mit ein gewaltig Strom mehr verbrauch Quittieren 
ein kleines bsp. von mein alten Faltserver, mit Stock takt und Untervolting auf 0,96V braucht er bei CPU only 152W
                                                         mit 3,2Ghz und 1,17V sind es schon 196W
                                                         mit 3,6Ghz und 1,25V sind es........  234W
                                                         mit 4,01Ghz und 1,30V sind es dan Wahnwitzige 302W!!!! CPU Only


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (14. Februar 2012)

acer86 schrieb:


> Awie OC fähig sind solche Xeon´s


Theoretisch mindestens genauso gut wenn nicht so gar besser übertaktbar, warum? 
Xeon CPUs sind ja Server CPUs wo Intel eine gute Qualität wichtiger sein sollte als im Consumer Bereich weil es dort auch um viel mehr Kohle geht bzw. zufriedene Kunden wichtiger sind als im Consumer Bereich.

Ich würde also vermuten dass man dort eher bessere VIDs und CPUs antrifft als im Consumer Bereich, viele Bencher bei Hwbot verwenden auch Xeons


----------



## Amigafan (14. Februar 2012)

Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> Ich würde also vermuten dass man dort eher bessere VIDs und CPUs antrifft als im Consumer Bereich, viele Bencher bei Hwbot verwenden auch Xeons



Wie meinst Du das mit "bessere" VID? 
Niedrigere VID sagt nichts über die Qualität einer CPU aus - ganz im Gegenteil:
Höhere VID steht im Normalfall für eine bessere Chip-Qualität - nicht zu verwechseln mit Übertaktungsfreudigkeit. Darüber hat eine VID nämlich keine Aussagekraft . . .


----------



## T0M@0 (14. Februar 2012)

Fakt ist, dass Server-CPUs besser selektiert sind und weniger Fehler-anfällig sind... meist kann man sie bei gleicher Spannung höher takten... (besonders gut gingen früher die Opterons)


----------



## Thosch (15. Februar 2012)

Moin@all.
Und heute ?? Heute könntens wir gebrauchen ... mein halber Server und ich.


----------



## Abductee (15. Februar 2012)

seit gestern abend hab ich den V7 unter linux am laufen, was für eine qual das einzurichten. (wenn mans nicht gewohnt ist)
wenn ich nicht auf der seite 2036 die lösung gefunden hätte, würd ich wieder auf windows weiterfalten.


----------



## Thosch (15. Februar 2012)

Ich hatte es mir nach meiner Installationsorgie schlimmer vorgestellt. Das aber ging wiederum ganz easy und glatt ab.


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Februar 2012)

Also ich habe auch ganz schön rumgeübt - erstmal
Wenn man sich aber reingefühlt hat (und sich an seine alten UNIX-Zeiten zu erinnern beginnt) geht's dann doch je länger je flotter


----------



## Wolvie (15. Februar 2012)

Ähm.. meine Sandy-E hat sich mit Ubuntu 10.10 heute morgen eine P.6883 geangelt, die gibts nich ma im BonusPointCalc. TPF 4:09min.


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Februar 2012)

Wolvie schrieb:


> Ähm.. meine Sandy-E hat sich mit Ubuntu 10.10 heute morgen eine P.6883 geangelt, die gibts nich ma im BonusPointCalc. TPF 4:09min.



Das ist weil das Teil gar keinen Bonus gibt - leider
Das ist ein (alter) GROMACS - wie du den gekriegt hast ist mir ein Rätsel


----------



## Wolvie (15. Februar 2012)

Öhhh... und dafür krieg ich laut der Projektliste 69 Punkte? 
Das is ja mal totaler Müll.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (15. Februar 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Wie meinst Du das mit "bessere" VID?
> Niedrigere VID sagt nichts über die Qualität einer CPU aus - ganz im Gegenteil:
> Höhere VID steht im Normalfall für eine bessere Chip-Qualität - nicht zu verwechseln mit Übertaktungsfreudigkeit. Darüber hat eine VID nämlich keine Aussagekraft . . .


Seit wann steht eine hohe VID für bessere Chipqualität? Und vor allem wieso sollte sie das ?


----------



## Malkolm (15. Februar 2012)

Weil trotz hoher VID die angepeilte TDP erreicht wird, was normalerweise eine bessere Chipqualität bedeutet.
Es bedeutet *nicht*, dass die hohe Spannung nötig ist, um den default-Takt zu ermöglichen.


----------



## Amigafan (15. Februar 2012)

Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> Seit wann steht eine hohe VID für bessere Chipqualität? Und vor allem wieso sollte sie das ?


 
Ich will es mal so ausdrücken:

Die höhere VID sagt unter anderem etwas über die "Robustheit" eines Chips aus - je höher die VID ist, desto unempfindlicher reagiert der Chip z. B. auf Überspannungen und damit verbundenes "Durchbrennen" . . .

Es gab dazu mal einen Artikel in der PCGH . . .


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Februar 2012)

Wolvie schrieb:


> Öhhh... und dafür krieg ich laut der Projektliste 69 Punkte?
> Das is ja mal totaler Müll.



Das hat was 
Sag mal - auf wievielen Kernen läuft das Teil??


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (15. Februar 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Ich will es mal so ausdrücken:
> 
> Die höhere VID sagt unter anderem etwas über die "Robustheit" eines Chips aus - je höher die VID ist, desto unempfindlicher reagiert der Chip z. B. auf Überspannungen und damit verbundenes "Durchbrennen" . . .
> 
> Es gab dazu mal einen Artikel in der PCGH . . .


Also das hab ich noch nie gehört, wie sollte eine grundsätzlich höhere Elektromigration sich positiv auf die Robustheit auswirken? Oder anders gesagt, was wird wohl besser gegen Überspannung sein, ein Isolator der durch EM schon zu 20% abgetragen ist oder ein Isolator der erst zu 10% abgetragen ist? 
Die durch die höhere Spannung erhöhte Temperatur begünstigt das ganze noch.

Außerdem kommt die Spannung ja nicht von irgendwoher, je niedriger die Spannung die für einen Betrieb erforderlich ist desto besser muss auch die Qualität der FETs sein, die ja eine gewisse Spannung benötigen zum Schalten. 
Benötigt man mehr Spannung muss es zwangsläufig Transistoren geben die nicht schnell genug schalten können, was umgekehrt von schlechterer Qualität zeugt.

Das man die VID nicht direkt auf die Übertaktbarkeit umlegen kann ist klar, aber auf die Qualität sehr wohl.

Noch ein kleiner Denkansatz, würde mehr Spannung das Ausfallrisiko verringern, warum macht man sich dann überhaupt die Mühe die CPUs zu selektieren bzw. die VID individuell zu testen und fährt nicht einfach einen kleinen Test um zu schauen ob die CPU mit max. Spannung funktioniert?



Malkolm schrieb:


> Weil trotz hoher VID die angepeilte TDP erreicht wird, was normalerweise eine bessere Chipqualität bedeutet.
> Es bedeutet *nicht*, dass die hohe Spannung nötig ist, um den default-Takt zu ermöglichen.


D.h. also man versucht die Spannung so weit zu erhöhen wie es möglich ist solange man innerhalb der TDP bleibt, obwohl man weniger Spannung benötigen würde und unterhalb der TDP landen könnte?

Genau darum gibt es aber die VID Einstufung! Man versucht mit möglichst niedriger Spannung den Takt zu schaffen den man für das Modell braucht. Wofür würde man das denn sonst machen? Um die Kosten zu steigern?


----------



## Wolvie (15. Februar 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Das hat was
> Sag mal - auf wievielen Kernen läuft das Teil??


 Alle 12...
Direkt heute morgen hat er sich gleich die WU gezogen -- Mit der gleichen Config !! Nicht geändert!
Jetz hab ich mal die ID geändert... Die Config nochmal neu gemacht... Krieg nur noch so 68xx WU's

Wobei... wie du grad sagst wie viel Kerne... da kommt mir was.

Edit: Haha... alle 12. Heute morgen aus lauter Eile vergessen "-smp" zu tippen... Jetz gehts wieder! P.6097 am Start.


----------



## mattinator (15. Februar 2012)

Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> Also das hab ich noch nie gehört, wie sollte eine grundsätzlich höhere Elektromigration sich positiv auf die Robustheit auswirken?  ...


 Lies mal hier den Start-Beitrag, da sind die Hintergründe ganz gut erläutert: Die VID bei Intel-CPUs - Mythos oder Stunde der Wahrheit?.

ps: Das ich den Link in meinen Favoriten überhaupt gefunden habe.


----------



## Amigafan (16. Februar 2012)

mattinator schrieb:


> Lies mal hier den Start-Beitrag, da sind die Hintergründe ganz gut erläutert: Die VID bei Intel-CPUs - Mythos oder Stunde der Wahrheit?.
> 
> ps: Das ich den Link in meinen Favoriten überhaupt gefunden habe.



Danke, mattinator  - ich hätte auf die Schnelle keine Quelle für diesen Sachverhalt gefunden (auch irgendwo in PCGH) - bekannt war er mir . . . 

@Mastermaisi777

Das, was dort im Artikel erwähnt wurde, habe ich mit dem Begriff "Robustheit" zu umschreiben versucht - umfassend erklären hätte ich es nicht können (ausser die Zusammenhänge von R, U, I und P . . .) 

Gottseidank ist mir aber auch das erspart geblieben . . .


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (16. Februar 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Das, was dort im Artikel erwähnt wurde, habe ich mit dem Begriff "Robustheit" zu umschreiben versucht - umfassend erklären hätte ich es nicht können (ausser die Zusammenhänge von R, U, I und P . . .)


Die Robustheit muss ich überlesen haben , bitte sag mir kurz welche Passage du meinst.

Generell zu dem Artikel :



> Wie wird die VID festgelegt?
> Die benötigte VID (U) ergibt sich einerseits aus der für die CPU vorgegebenen maximalen Verlustleistung in Watt (W = U x I) und dem inneren elektrischen Widerstand (R) der CPU unter Vollast, der für den fließenden Strom (I) verantwortlich ist:
> 
> Sie wird deswegen so festgelegt, dass die CPU im Produkt von Spannung und Strom nicht mehr Watt umsetzt, als der Hersteller für dieses Modell als Wert angibt (z.B. 95 Watt beim Q6600). Ok, die Definition der TDP funktioniert schon ein wenig anders, aber vereinfacht wollen wir diese Rechnung mal so stehen lassen, da es für das Verständnis völlig reicht.


Ok fangen wir mal an, (abgesehen davon dass die Gleichung W=U*I falsch ist weil W eine Einheit ist und keine Physikalische Größe ) ich finde es sehr interessant dass er bei einem HALBLEITER von einem fixen Widerstand sprechen kann, sieht man sich die K/T Kennlinie einmal an : http://www.multimediachemieunterricht.uni-erlangen.de/versuche/bilder/Silizium.jpg sieht man sofort wie stark sich der Widerstand verändert bei eigentlich völlig normalen Bedingungen. 


> Was sagt die VID über die Qualität der CPU aus?
> Auch wenn sich die Geister gern streiten: eine niedrige VID spiegelt meist eine schlechtere elektrische Güte der CPU wieder. Je niedriger der Widerstand ist, um so mehr Strom fließt und umso niedriger kann/muss die VID gewählt werden, damit das Produkt aus Spannung und Strom den Watt-Vorgaben entspricht. Eine niedrige VID ermöglicht jedoch in fast allen Fällen ein besseres OC-Verhalten bzw. OC-Potenzial der betreffenden CPU auch wenn andere Stimmen meinen, eine niedrige VID zeuge eher von zu hohen Leckströmen.


Was ich hier wirklich sehr interessant finde ist das : "schlechtere elektrische Güte der CPU wieder. Je niedriger der Widerstand ist, um so mehr Strom fließt und umso niedriger kann/muss die VID gewählt werden, damit das Produkt aus Spannung und Strom den Watt-Vorgaben entspricht" 
In der gesamten Elektronikbranche versucht man den Leitungswiderstand zu verringern und bei CPUs ist er plötzlich schlecht? 
Ganz im Gegenteil! Ein niedriger Widerstand verringert die Leitungsverluste und man kann mit weniger Spannung fahren um gleich viel Strom zu transportieren, das ist doch eigentlich sehr gut 


> Was bedeutet eine niedrige VID für mich beim OC?
> Meist das bessere OC-Potential. Nötige Spannungserhöhungen zum Stabilisieren der CPU bei hohem Takt fallen oft geringer aus bzw. zeigen mehr Wirkung. Nachteilig ist der hohe fließende Strom, der sich durch eine hohe Wärmeabgabe bemerkbar macht.


Eigentlich widerspricht er sich hier zum Teil selbst, oben hat er noch bemängelt dass eine niedrige VID angeblich von höheren Leckströmen bzw. Verluste zeugt, wie er hier aber schreibt kommt man mit weniger Spannung zu einem besseren Ergebnis , warum ? Weniger Verluste = weniger Spannungsabfall = weniger Spannung nötig um die Spannung dort noch zu haben wo man sie haben will ,am MOSFET der die Spannung braucht um zu Schalten und bei höheren Takten den P-N Übergang schneller anreichern muss wofür er mehr Spannung braucht um mehr Strom in kürzerer Zeit zu Transportieren. (Übrigens brauchen MOSFETs nur Strom beim Schalten, dann aber sehr viel)



> Was bedeutet eine hohe VID für mich beim OC?
> Mit etwas Pech ein geringeres OC-Potential. Nötige Spannungserhöhungen zum Stabilisieren der CPU bei hohem Takt fallen meist größer aus bzw. zeigen gar keine Wirkung. Diese CPUs sind jedoch oft kühler und im nicht übertakteten Zustand selbst mit dem Boxed-Kühler noch relativ kühl zu betreiben.


Warum die CPUs eine niedrigere Leistungsaufnahme haben sollen ist mir ein Rätsel, interessant wäre mit vielen CPUs unter gleichen Bedingungen er das getestet hat , ich kann mir nämlich nicht vorstellen dass es all zu viele waren.

Interessant finde ich auch dass er im ganzen Artikel nirgends auf die Eigenschaften eines MOSFETs eingeht ,bzw. diese auch nur erwähnt.


----------



## Amigafan (16. Februar 2012)

@Mastermaisi777

Tue mir (und Dir) bitte einen Gefallen und lies den Thead komplett (incl. der Fragen und Antworten bezüglich der Darstellung).

Über die verbleibenden "Unstimmigkeiten" bin ich gerne bereit zur Klärung - alles andere führt hier zu weit (sonst müsste ich bei den Grundlagen: "Was ist ein Halbleiter?"  beginnen . . .)

Noch ein kleiner "Denkansatz" meinerseits: 

Die VID wird noch kleiner - Problem:
1. Auch der Unterschied zwischen "Spannung da" und "keine Spannung" wird kleiner . . . (Hexadezimal: 1 oder 0 ?)
2. Die Leckströme nehmen zu (je kleiner die Schaltspannung, desto kleiner die Sperrspannung -> ungewolltes "Tunneln" von Elektronen durch die Sperrschicht -> unvorhersagbare "Zustände")  - daher schlechte elektrische Güte eines Chips . . .

Edit:
Und wenn Du über die allgemeine Funktionsweise von FET´s Informationen brauchst - kein Problem . . .


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (16. Februar 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> @Mastermaisi777
> 
> Noch ein kleiner "Denkansatz" meinerseits:
> 
> ...


1. Sicher wird das früher oder später mal ein Problem , aber aktuellen VIDs sollte das eigentlich noch kein Problem sein.(Und darum gehts ja ?)

2. Die sind aber nicht nur ein Problem der Spannung sondern vor allem von der kleinen Strukturgröße bei aktuellen CPUs.

Aber gut lassen wir das , wenn ich Zeit finde kann ich mir den verlinkten Thread noch ganz durchlesen


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Februar 2012)

Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> Aber gut lassen wir das...



Au ja, find ich gut - sonst träume ich demnächst noch von Leckströmen, Spannungsabfällen etc.


----------



## Abductee (16. Februar 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Unter *options -a* erhält man alle möglichen Befehle zur direkten Einstellung des Clienten, also z. B. *client-type*, *max-packet-size* oder *next-unit-percentage*.
> Am einfachsten erscheint mit die Eingabe der Befehle nach folgendem "Muster":
> 
> *options* client-type=advanced max-packet-size=big (normal, small) next-unit-percentage=100 . . .
> ...



wie schauts da eigentlich aus wenn ich den client-type=bigadv rauslöschen will?
geht das auch über das kommandofenster oder muss ich den eintrag im config file mit der hand löschen?
wird das bigadv überhaupt noch angewandt wenn man nach der umstellung zu wenig kerne hat? ist es egal wenn es drinnen stehen bleibt?

wie kann ich das kommandofenster schließen? einfach auf das x links oben oder besteht da die gefahr das ich den client mitschließe?
oder kann es eh immer offen bleiben?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Februar 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Au ja, find ich gut - sonst träume ich demnächst noch von Leckströmen, Spannungsabfällen etc.


Ich find die Diskussion ganz interessant.


----------



## Amigafan (16. Februar 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> wie schauts da eigentlich aus wenn ich den client-type=bigadv rauslöschen will?
> geht das auch über das kommandofenster oder muss ich den eintrag im config file mit der hand löschen?
> wird das bigadv überhaupt noch angewandt wenn man nach der umstellung zu wenig kerne hat? ist es egal wenn es drinnen stehen bleibt?
> 
> ...



Zu Deinen Fragen:
Du kannst client-type über das Kommandofenster ändern - mit der Hilfe von telnet - indem Du client-type=advanced eingibst und mit "Return" abschliesst.
Um das in die config zu übernehmen, einfach save eingeben - so wird das config-File automatisch überschrieben.
Im Normalfall wird das bigadv nicht mehr berücksichtigt, sobald Deine Hardware die Grundvoraussetzung dafür nicht mehr erfüllt.

Du kannst die Konsole wie beschrieben schliessen ohne befürchten zu müssen, dass der V7er-Client mit beendet wird - das Fenster dient ja nur der Darstellung der Kommunikation . . . 




A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ich find die Diskussion ganz interessant.



Die Diskussion mag für manchen interessant erscheinen, sie setzt aber zum Verständnis des "Kerns der Diskussion" gewisse Grundlagen voraus, die den Wenigsten von Euch geläufig sein dürften - das hiesse:

Man müsste zuallerserst die benötigten Grundlagen vermitteln - beginnend mit dem Thema: "Was ist ein Halbleiter?"   . . . 
Und man braucht eine Person, die bereit und fähig ist, den Stoff - zum leichteren Verständnis - möglichst "bildhaft" darzustellen . . .


----------



## Malkolm (16. Februar 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Die Diskussion mag für manchen interessant erscheinen, sie setzt aber zum Verständnis des "Kerns der Diskussion" gewisse Grundlagen voraus, die den Wenigsten von Euch geläufig sein dürften


 
Das ist doch eine sehr gewagte Aussage.

Meine Erfahrungen bezüglich der F@H Community hier in diesem Forum ist eher die, dass sogar der weitaus größte Teil der Leute durchaus in der Lage ist einer solchen Diskussion zu folgen. Zumal das angesprochene Thema nun wirklich keines ist, für das man eine akademische Ausbildung irgendeiner Fachrichtung abgeschlossen haben müsste - Schulphysik ist vollkommen ausreichend.

Desweiteren gab und gibt es in diversen Fachzeitschriften genügend gut erklärte und leicht verständliche Artikel zu diesem Thema (und nicht nur in iX, c't & Co sondern auch in Zeitschriften mit wesentlich breiteren Zielgruppen).


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Februar 2012)

Ich würde noch lange nicht sagen, dass solange jemand keine Ausbildung, Kurse usw. im elektronischen Bereich hatte, nicht versteht um was es hier geht > bin ein sehr gutes Beispiel dafür > bin Sanitär/Heizungsmonteur und hab beruflich mit Elektronik gar nichts am Hut. 


Nachtrag:
Ist schon der Hammer wie weit eine nicht gut gelaufene BigBig-WU den persöhnlichen Tagesdurchschnitt runterdrücken kann >
-45%


----------



## Amigafan (16. Februar 2012)

Malkolm schrieb:


> Das ist doch eine sehr gewagte Aussage.
> 
> Meine Erfahrungen bezüglich der F@H Community hier in diesem Forum ist eher die, dass sogar der weitaus größte Teil der Leute durchaus in der Lage ist einer solchen Diskussion zu folgen. Zumal das angesprochene Thema nun wirklich keines ist, für das man eine akademische Ausbildung irgendeiner Fachrichtung abgeschlossen haben müsste - Schulphysik ist vollkommen ausreichend.
> 
> Desweiteren gab und gibt es in diversen Fachzeitschriften genügend gut erklärte und leicht verständliche Artikel zu diesem Thema (und nicht nur in iX, c't & Co sondern auch in Zeitschriften mit wesentlich breiteren Zielgruppen).



(Den Klugscheisser spielend) Nicht für jede Grundlage reicht hier die Schulphysik - z. B. für die Erklärung, warum Chips aus der Wafermitte immer eine höhere elektrische Güte aufweisen . . .  

Edit:
Und gleichzeitig die "Kernbegründung" des Auftretens von verschiedenen VID´s . . .


----------



## T0M@0 (16. Februar 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Und gleichzeitig die "Kernbegründung" des Auftretens von verschiedenen VID´s . . .


 
Also meiner Meinung nach werden unterschiedliche VID's eingesetzt um bestimmte Netzsegmente voneinander zu trennen. Des Weiteren wird so die Broadcastdomäne verkleinert, was die Netzperformance positiv beeinflusst.


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (16. Februar 2012)

moin leute,

wollt mal anmerken das der neue v7 client auf meiner gtx560 ti 448 bei 800/1600/2250mhz(undervolting ftw^^) über 20k ppd reißt, zum vergleich die selbe karte mahct mit 920/1840/2320 "nur" 17kppd auf v6.
bin mal weiter testen!

mfg

edit:

so nach eine gewissen zeit kann ich sagen der v7 der neue ist fluch und segen zugleich, der stromverbrauch ist im hinblick auf die punkte ausbeute gesunken aber wu´s mit 7800base points ziehen die ppd runter auf 15k ppd. aber alle kleinen wus gleichen das mehr als aus so das man am ende ein ppd plus von 2-3k ppd bei niedrigerem stromverbrauch hat, zumindest bei meiner "gtx 560 TI 448"(top ppd wert bei 800/1600/2250->24kppd).
aber auch auf einer gtx470 zieht der client gut durch mit 15kppd und sehr viel weniger "pseudo-big-gpu-wus".


----------



## Amigafan (18. Februar 2012)

. . .aus: *Eine Würdigung* . . .

*@Bunblebee*
      - - - ^ 
 Diesen Rechtschreibfehler schenke ich Dir, Bumble  - aber beachte bitte:

Rechtschreibfehler besitzen das Copyright  des Verursachers, daher gilt:

Wer Rechtschreibfehler kopiert oder nachmacht oder kopierte oder nachgemachte Rechtschreibfehler in Umlauf bringt, wird mit "Foldingentzug" nicht unter 3 Jahren bestraft


----------



## mattinator (19. Februar 2012)

Da ich zuletzt sowohl mit dem CPU-SMP-v7- als auch mit dem v6-Client mehrfach solche Monsterprojekte bekommen habe (7611 / 6098, 6099), die bei meinen Core 2 Quad Xeon ohne 24/7-Folding nicht so richtig effizient sind, versuche ich mal, die Paktegröße von big auf normal bzw. small zu reduzieren. Mal sehen, ob ich damit mehr kleinere Projekte bekomme.


----------



## acer86 (20. Februar 2012)

Die neue Nvidia Genaration steht nun bald in den Startlöchern und wie die bisherigen Daten dazu aussehen können wir uns auf massig Leistungszuwachs freuen, 

z.b. die GTX 670ti wird laut Bericht 1536Shader Einheiten haben mit 950 /1900Mhz chip und Shader Takt   

wen der GPU client auf so vielen Shadern gut skaliert sollten da PPD werte herauskomme die sich sehen lassen können,  vorsichtige Schätzung zwischen 20-25k PPD +   vielleicht sogar auf 2600k @SMP Niveau

http://www.tweakpc.de/news/23626/nvidia-gk104-geforce-gtx-670-ti-im-maerz/


----------



## nfsgame (20. Februar 2012)

Na, ist doch die passende Gelegenheit mal wieder die WUs zu beschneiden ...


----------



## Thosch (20. Februar 2012)

Vllt. gibts ja dann aber auch nen neuen GPU-Cl. der die Rechenleistung ausreitzen wird und entspr. Points bringt ... wer weiß ...  Aber die werden das schon auf die eine oder andere Art "regeln"


----------



## acer86 (20. Februar 2012)

@NfSgame   die Befürchtung hab ich leider auch

die werden wahrscheinlich die Big- GPU wu´s dan immer verteilen und nicht nur wen man den advmethods flag drin hat, was für die neuen Graka´s sicher gut sein wird aber für alle die so ein Gpu nicht haben wird das wieder weniger PPD für Mehr Watt bedeuten


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Februar 2012)

Jetzt malen wir den  noch nicht an die Wand
Stanford ist eine Universität - da könnte man ja bei denen auch mal was dazulernen


----------



## Wolvie (20. Februar 2012)

acer86 schrieb:


> z.b. die GTX 670ti wird laut Bericht 1536Shader Einheiten haben mit 950 /1900Mhz chip und Shader Takt  Nvidia GK104: GeForce GTX 670 Ti im März?


 950Mhz Chip und 1900Mhz Shader Takt? Oder versteh ich das falsch?
Wen dem so ist: Ich dachte bei Kepler wurden die "Hotclocks" eliminiert? Was ich eg schade finde...
BTW: Möchte ich anmerken, das die Anzahl der Transistoren sich laut Gerüchten(!) verdoppelt hat. Selbst bei kleinerem Fertigungsprozess denke ich NICHT, das sich das POSITIV auf den Stromverbrauch (+ Temp, Lautstärke, der ganze Rattenschwanz eben...) auswirkt.

Aber glauben tu ich erst alles wenn ich die Testberichte gesehen hab


----------



## Malkolm (20. Februar 2012)

Meine letzte Info ist ebenfalls, dass GPU-Takt = Shader-Takt bei Kepler.
Der Stromverbrauch im Mittelklasse-Segment wird wohl ähnlich sein wie bei Fermi (evtl. auch etwas weniger), dafür eben die Leistung weiter steigen (was nur mit einem Shrink machbar ist).
Der größte Kepler wird sich aber wohl der 7970 anpassen in Sachen Stromverbrauch (also so 200-250W).

Was neue GPU-WUs und dergleichen angeht: Es ist nur verständlich, wenn Stanford auf den Fortschritt der verfügbaren Hardware eingeht und mehr große Projekte verteilt, bzw. kommende Projekte eben auf dann verfügbare Hardware auslegt. Dass damit Besitzer älterer Hardware indirekt das Nachsehen haben lässt sich nicht verhindern. Das Ziel ist und bleibt aber weiterhin die Forschung, welche auch von neuer Hardware ermöglicht wird.


----------



## chris1995 (20. Februar 2012)

Hallo Leute, 
ich weiß nicht ob Ihr es noch wisst, aber wir hatten im Herbst einmal die Idee die F@H Homepage zu übersetzen.

Ich habe heute mal die Deutsche Main Page gegen unsere Version ausgetauscht!!!
Es wäre sehr freundlich wenn Ihr mir ein feedback gebt was man verbessern sollte/kann!
Bitte schaut auch einmal in den Übersetzungsthread, und lest euch die restlichen Seiten durch damit wir endlich einmal zu einem Abschluss kommen.(Bis jetzt ist nur die main/german durch unsere Version ersetzt, der Rest folgt nach und nach!!!)

MfG Chris


----------



## Amigafan (21. Februar 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Jetzt malen wir den  noch nicht an die Wand
> Stanford ist eine Universität - da könnte man ja bei denen auch mal was dazulernen



Ich halte mich lieber an das, was mir plausiebler erscheint - und das ist, dass niemand an der Universität dazulernt - warum denn auch?

Generell hat sich immer gezeigt, dass der Mensch nur bereit ist, dazuzulernen, wenn "es weh tut" - und davon ist man bei Stanford weit entfernt!


----------



## acer86 (21. Februar 2012)

ich male jetzt mal den hier  doch an die Wand den Stanford hat es schon wieder getan 

ohne Advmethods flag bekommt man jetzt so wie es aussieht 8032er GPU wu´s mit den V6 client   Base point´s 3843    TPF nach 1% liegt vorerst bei 2:56min und 18800PPD was nicht mal schlecht wäre wen nicht das System extrem langsam reagieren würde und man fast nix nebenbei machen könnte


----------



## nichtraucher91 (21. Februar 2012)

ich überbringe noch mehr schlechte Nachrichten.
Die Vertragsdaten vom Energieabzocker ähhh Versorger kamen grade ins Haus geflattert. 
65€ monatlicher Abschlag nur für den Strom. Gas (Durchlauferhitzer und Heizung) knallen auch noch mal mit 134€ monatlich drauf. 
Meinen kleiner Falter schluckt bei 24h F@H 876kW im Jahr. Bei schlappen 24,24ct/kwh ~212€ im Jahr an Unterhaltskosten. 

Daher auch der Entschluss einige Teile des Falters zu veräußern. 
Das Zotac Z68-ITX WiFi 		und der i7 2600K werden demnächst im MP zu finden sein. 
Falls jemand Interesse hat, kann er sich ja vorab schon einmal melden. 


Vllt falte ich irgendwann wieder, wenn ich mir mein eigenes kleines  Atomkraftwerk zusammen gebaut hab oder einfach einen besser bezahlten  Nebenjob ergattern konnte. 


Ich verabschiede mich von einem *GROßARTIGEM TEAM* und bedanke mich, dass ihr immer mit Rat und Tat da wart! 
Speziellen Dank auch an *Daniel*, der mir meine ersten Clients eingerichtet hat.
DANKE!


Gruß
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Februar 2012)

acer86 schrieb:


> ohne Advmethods flag bekommt man jetzt so wie es aussieht 8032er GPU wu´s mit den V6 client
> Base point´s 3843 und ca. 18800PPD


 
Richtig, ich dachte mir fallen die Augen raus als ich heute morgen die Clienten kontrolliert habe...
Alle 4 560er kauten auf solchen WU's und brachten rund 5000 PPD mehr als üblich



acer86 schrieb:


> ... was nicht mal schlecht wäre wenn nicht das System extrem langsam reagieren würde und man fast nix nebenbei machen könnte


 
Das kratzt mich natürlich weniger - die Systeme sind ja "folding-only"
Allerdings laufen sie mit diesen WU's wirklich am Anschlag; ob das langzeitstabil gut geht muss sich noch zeigen...


----------



## Malkolm (21. Februar 2012)

Das ist Schade nichtraucher 

Hast du mal überlegt deinen Versorger zu wechseln? 24ct pro kWh kommt mir recht hoch vor.


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Februar 2012)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> ich überbringe noch mehr schlechte Nachrichten.
> ...Bei schlappen 24,24ct/kwh ~212€ im Jahr an Unterhaltskosten.
> 
> Ich verabschiede mich von einem *GROßARTIGEN TEAM* und bedanke mich, dass ihr immer mit Rat und Tat da wart!
> ...


 
Ja, das ist schon so, wenn man (richtig) faltet muss man schmerzresistent sein was die Stromrechnung angeht.
Glaub mir, du willst nicht wissen was ich jährlich für meine Farm abdrücke 



Malkolm schrieb:


> Das ist schade Nichtraucher91


 
Dem schliesse ich mich an
Machs gut und besser - du weiss wo du uns findest


----------



## nfsgame (21. Februar 2012)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> ich überbringe noch mehr schlechte Nachrichten.
> Die Vertragsdaten vom Energieabzocker ähhh Versorger kamen grade ins Haus geflattert.
> 65€ monatlicher Abschlag nur für den Strom. Gas (Durchlauferhitzer und Heizung) knallen auch noch mal mit 134€ monatlich drauf.
> Meinen kleiner Falter schluckt bei 24h F@H 876kW im Jahr. Bei schlappen 24,24ct/kwh ~212€ im Jahr an Unterhaltskosten.
> ...


Schade, aber kann/muss man verstehen . Du wirst schon wiederkommen - hast dich ja sonst auch nicht unterkriegen lassen .



> Speziellen Dank auch an *Daniel*, der mir meine ersten Clients eingerichtet hat.
> DANKE!


 Kein Problem, gerne geschehen .


----------



## RG Now66 (21. Februar 2012)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> ich überbringe noch mehr schlechte Nachrichten.
> (...)
> 
> Ich verabschiede mich von einem *GROßARTIGEM TEAM* und bedanke mich, dass ihr immer mit Rat und Tat da wart!
> ...


 
Schade Nichtraucher91, ich hoffe du läst mal von dir hören. (zb. wie der bau des Heim AKWs voranschreitet )


----------



## acer86 (21. Februar 2012)

Schade nichtraucher91 das du uns verlässt aber kan das schon verstehen mir geht es mit den ausgaben ähnlich und ich kan auch momentan nur noch halbtags falten, hoffe mal wir sehen dich hier bald wieder 



Edit: wen der picar81 4711 weiter so gas gibt dan wird es wohl was geben hier im Team was es schon lange nicht mehr gab, nämlich den Kampf um Platz 1 unserer internen Top 20 liste


----------



## nichtraucher91 (21. Februar 2012)

Das Leben eines Ingenieur Studenten besteht eben doch nicht nur aus  http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8164942/401048_1879202797218_1755731567_937724_1896690080_n.jpg





RG Now66 schrieb:


> Schade Nichtraucher91, ich hoffe du läst mal von dir hören. (zb. wie der bau des Heim AKWs voranschreitet )


 
Wenn man von einem Supergau an der OvGU in Magdeburg hört, an dem ein Student und dessen Physik Professor schuld sind, dann war das vllt ich




Malkolm schrieb:


> Hast du mal überlegt deinen Versorger zu wechseln? 24ct pro kWh kommt mir recht hoch vor.


 
Das dachte ich mir auch erst, aber wir haben schon den Studententarif und werden zu dritt mit ~3000kwh eingependelt. Seh ich als sehr Optimistisch an. Zwei Kühlschränke, Tiefkühler, Waschmaschine und Trockner, vier große LCD TVs, drei nahezu immer laufende Lappys PS3 und Xbox 360, ...
Ohh mein Gott! ich geh mal Lieber schnell Energiesparlampen kaufen. Da knallen ja auch insgesamt 23*50W durch



Keine angst, ihr werdet mich wieder sehen. Das dürft ihr gerne als Drohung nehmen 
Und falls ich mal gar nicht mehr weiter weiß, habe ich immer noch meine PS3 


PS: CPU und Board sind im MP 

Gruß
Nichtraucher91


----------



## tom7 (21. Februar 2012)

acer86 schrieb:


> ohne Advmethods flag bekommt man jetzt so wie es aussieht 8032er GPU wu´s mit den V6 client   Base point´s 3843    TPF nach 1% liegt vorerst bei 2:56min und 18800PPD was nicht mal schlecht wäre wen nicht das System extrem langsam reagieren würde und man fast nix nebenbei machen könnte



Hui, interessante neue WUs Dass das System langsamer reagiert kann ich nicht bestätigen (mit v6 und v7 getestet, v6 SMP läuft auch), allerdings pfeift meine 560Ti wie verrückt - und der Lüfter dreht auch ca. 15% stärker auf. Hab jetzt grad vom eigenen System mit den aktuellen Komponenten keine Vergleichswerte da, aber ich schätze mal die 803xer brauchen mind. 20W mehr Strom. Trotzdem dürfte sich das PPD/W Verhältnis verbessert haben, oder? (Für ne genaue Messung bräuchte ich erst wieder eine 680xer )

Gruß


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Februar 2012)

@nichtraucher91: Schade das du eine Zwangspause einlegen musst.

Hab eine schöne Zeit und komm bald wieder.


----------



## Amigafan (21. Februar 2012)

@nichtraucher91

Schade, dass Du das Falten - zumindestens für die nächste Zeit - an den Nagel hängst.
Du warst uns allen ein treuer Begleiter und wirst uns daher fehlen . . .
Es wäre schön, wenn Du uns hier im Thread erhalten bliebest.

Ich wünsche Dir alles erdenklich Gute für Deine Zukunft. . .


----------



## Wolvie (21. Februar 2012)

Schade dich zu, wenn auch nur befristet, verlieren nichtraucher91. 

Um den Verlust auszugleichen müssen wir bestimmt nen weiteren Server ans Netz bringen


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Februar 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Allerdings laufen sie mit diesen WU's wirklich am Anschlag; ob das langzeitstabil gut geht muss sich noch zeigen...



Manchmal hasse ich es wenn ich recht habe 

Die 8032 lasten meine Karten (teilweise zu) sehr aus - Resultat sind dann NAN's 
Habe sie leicht runtergetaktet und nun werden sie "nur" noch 85-90° heiss


----------



## acer86 (21. Februar 2012)

kan ich bestätigen, die Karte wird schon heißer wie mit den normalen Gpuwu´s bei mir ca. von normal 42C° jetzt 48C° und etwa 25-30Watt mehr Stromverbrauch   das PPD/Watt Verhältnis ist allerdings besser, nur leider nützt es mir gar nix da ich das sys nebenbei nicht mehr nutzen kann


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Februar 2012)

@acer86: Tritt das Problem mit dem stockendem System nur bei den P8032 auf? 

Meine beiden 460er falten momentan je eine P8031: die PPD sind um ~3'800Punkte auf 15'600 gestiegen und von Temperaturerhöhung kann ich kaum reden (1-2°), aber hier stockt gar nichts.


----------



## acer86 (21. Februar 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @acer86: Tritt das Problem mit dem stockendem System nur bei den P8032 auf?
> 
> Meine beiden 460er falten momentan je eine P8031: die PPD sind um ~3'800Punkte auf 15'600 gestiegen und von Temperaturerhöhung kann ich kaum reden (1-2°), aber hier stockt gar nichts.



nein leider nicht auch bei den etwas älteren Big-Gpu wu´s ist es das selbe leider, hab schon alles durch probiert neue Treiber anderes bios mit oder ohne Cpu falten, der cpu client wird nicht mehr beeinträchtige wie bei normalen gpu wu´s nur neben bei den rechner nutzen macht kein Spaß, alles hängt (man könnte es so vergleichen, es ist so als wäre die HDD voll ausgelastet und man versucht ein Video zu öffnen oder ein Spiel zu starten)

weiß auch nicht woran es noch liegen könnte, vielleicht kommt aber auch das ITX board da an seine grenze, ist ja auch eine ganz schöne Leistung die ich ihm ab verlange 

ich würde gern die Wu´s falten vorallem weil die PPD bei den SMP wu´s beim halbtags falten immer weniger werden, aber so bringt das nichts und ich muss wahrscheinlich die Wu´s selektieren oder nicht mehr mit den GPU falten


----------



## kubi-1988 (21. Februar 2012)

Es gibt mal wieder eine neue Version des 7er Clients die 7.1.48. Performanceverbesserungen habe ich beim Überfliegen der Change Log nicht gesehen und auch beim Betrieb keine festgestellt.
Das einzige, was mir aufgefallen ist, dass es jetzt eine Anzeige für alle Slots und für alle Clients (Hilfreich bei Überwachung mehrerer Clients übers Netzwerk gibt. Die Anzeige addiert allerdings nicht einfach die PPD-Werte (rechts bei Work Unit), sondern berechnet den Wert irgendwie anders. Auch wird der Fortschritt der WU jetzt auf 0,0x% angegeben und aktualisiert, was ich komisch und überflüssig finde.

Hier noch die komplette Change Log:

```
FAHClient:
v7.1.48:

    Added code to the Windows installer to stop the service.
    Fixed Windows default theme.


v7.1.47:

    Fix Error popup: gpu-index has no default.
    Added PPD calculation.
    Ignore ETA calculations that are triggered during folding core startup.
    Fix OSX data directory permissions.
    Don't use estimated progress to decide when to download new WUs.


v7.1.46:

    Integrated caxalot's OSX install script changes.
    Run as user nobody in /Library/Application Support/FAHClient on OSX.
    Fixed windows installer copyright.
    Retry windows install if client running.
    Attempt to fix builds for OSX < 10.6.


v7.1.45:

    Improved WU error handling, retry and recovery.
    Added 'Z' to times to indicate UTC for ISO 8601 time format.
    Update viewer eta and progress information more often.
    Second attempt at FAHCoreWrapper '-lifeline' usage
    Removed Windows installer check for previous install.
    Fixed debian configuration questions.
    Don't allow progress estimate to go over 100%.
    Don't build OSX app for client. Instead install to /usr/bin.
    Use corrrect user home directory in OSX.


v7.1.44:

    Cause FAHCoreWrapper to automatically exit if client dies.
    Improved ETA/TPF/PPD estimation.
    Update GPU index allocation after slot delete or modify.
    Add Debian dependency on libssl.so.0.9.8.
    GPU white list updates.


FAHControl:
v7.1.48:

    Added some tooltips.
    Fixed windows default theme.


v7.1.47:

    Added UTC time to status bar.
    Fixed missing system info.
    Fixed false 'Inactive' systray message.
    Display total PPD for all clients and all slots.
    Removed Unit ID from Work Unit status.


v7.1.46:

    Default local client autostart to false.
    Integrated caxalot's OSX install script changes.
    Fixed themes for Linux.
    Hide theme prefernece in OSX, causes crashes in current gtk.
    Really fix, Increment number of CPUs by 1 instead of 2.


v7.1.45:

    Fixed OSX icons file. (calxalot)
    Increment number of CPUs by 1 instead of 2.


v7.1.44:

    Fixed floating buttons on log tab.
    Changed 'Queue ID' -> 'Work Queue ID'.
    Changed '1' -> '01' in folding slot id.


FAHViewer:
v7.1.46:

    Integrated caxalot's OSX launcher script.
    Statically link libGLEW to avoid 1.5/1.6 dep problems.


v7.1.45:

    Use more fine grained WU progress estimated by the clinet.
    Fixed bug which caused viewer to become jerky after client reconnect.
    Fixed view/client eta/progress synchronization problems.
    Check OSX app signature to ???.
```


----------



## mae1cum77 (21. Februar 2012)

Kann man den client irgendwie überreden 68xx zu falten an Stelle der 80xx WUs?
MfG


----------



## Thosch (22. Februar 2012)

acer86 schrieb:


> nein leider nicht auch bei den etwas älteren Big-Gpu wu´s ist es das selbe leider, hab schon alles durch probiert neue Treiber anderes bios mit oder ohne Cpu falten, der cpu client wird nicht mehr beeinträchtige wie bei normalen gpu wu´s nur neben bei den rechner nutzen macht kein Spaß, alles hängt (man könnte es so vergleichen, es ist so als wäre die HDD voll ausgelastet und man versucht ein Video zu öffnen oder ein Spiel zu starten)
> 
> weiß auch nicht woran es noch liegen könnte, vielleicht kommt aber auch das ITX board da an seine grenze, ist ja auch eine ganz schöne Leistung die ich ihm ab verlange
> 
> ich würde gern die Wu´s falten vorallem weil die PPD bei den SMP wu´s beim halbtags falten immer weniger werden, aber so bringt das nichts und ich muss wahrscheinlich die Wu´s selektieren oder nicht mehr mit den GPU falten


 Könnte es auch sein das irgend ein PRG rein funkt ? Hab das in letzter Zeit bei mir mit der ZoneAlarm-FW, insbes. mit der "vsmon.exe" ...


----------



## Amigafan (22. Februar 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @acer86: Tritt das Problem mit dem stockendem System nur bei den P8032 auf?
> 
> Meine beiden 460er falten momentan je eine P8031: die PPD sind um ~3'800Punkte auf 15'600 gestiegen und von Temperaturerhöhung kann ich kaum reden (1-2°), aber hier stockt gar nichts.




Interesse halber - wie hoch taktest Du die GTX460 (Core/Mem)?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Februar 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Interesse halber - wie hoch taktest Du die GTX460 (Core/Mem)?


854/2000MHz mit @Stock-Spannung (1.037V bzw. 1.012V).


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Februar 2012)

@Bumbelbee (bezogen auf deinen Beitrag in http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...5/119786-eine-wuerdigung-203.html#post3978832):
picar81_4711 faltet mit einem 980X, 2X 2600K (so wie ich das verstanden habe, hat er den dritten verkauft) und dem ehemaligen Server von mihapiha (130kPPD), aber ich tippe noch auf ein bis zwei weitere bisher unerwände Server.


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Februar 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @Bumblebee (bezogen auf deinen Beitrag in http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...5/119786-eine-wuerdigung-203.html#post3978832):
> picar81_4711 faltet mit einem 980X, 2X 2600K (so wie ich das verstanden habe, hat er den dritten verkauft) und dem ehemaligen Server von mihapiha (130kPPD), aber ich tippe noch auf ein bis zwei weitere bisher unerwähnte Server.


 
Mal schauen ob er etwas zur Aufklärung beiträgt


----------



## der_yappi (22. Februar 2012)

Ist mir gestern auch spanisch vorgekommen...
Meine 560Ti lief auf einmal mit fast 70°C (anstatt 59°C) und der Lüfter hat trotzdem mehr gedreht.
Hab gedacht "was ist denn jetzt bloß los?"
Aber so wie ichs sehe / lese, liegt das an neuen WUs.

Da muss ich mir echt überlegen ob ich meine GTX weiterfalten lasse. Die heizt das Case dann schon kräftig auf.
Und bringt dem Prozzi auch mal 2-3°C mehr Temperatur 

Oder ich packe noch nen 120er Scythe in die Seite (mal kucken ob auf die Karte blasend oder Hitze absaugend)


----------



## tom7 (22. Februar 2012)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Da muss ich mir echt überlegen ob ich meine GTX weiterfalten lasse. Die heizt das Case dann schon kräftig auf.
> Und bringt dem Prozzi auch mal 2-3°C mehr Temperatur
> 
> Oder ich packe noch nen 120er Scythe in die Seite (mal kucken ob auf die Karte blasend oder Hitze absaugend)


 
Dein E3-1230 dürfte doch unter Last auch so kühl bleiben, dass wie du sagst 2-3° mehr kein Problem darstellen, oder? Die CPU-Temp steigt bei mir um ca. 5°  auf ca. 50° an, wenn die 560Ti eine der neuen WUs faltet - im Vergleich zum CPU-only falten.


----------



## der_yappi (22. Februar 2012)

Im "Normalfall" habe ich beim Prozzi (heißester Kern laut HWMonitor) 50° oder 51°C mit der Antec H2O 620.
Gestern warens so 54° - 55°C
Aber die Gehäusetemp hats halt "kräftig" nach oben getrieben.

Und meine SSD war dann später auch mehr als Handwarm.
Die Festplatten gingen dann auch auf 37° / 38° (normal auch 1°-2° weniger)

Ich experementiere heute abend nochmal ein wenig mit der Belüftung. Hab da noch einen Slip Stream Slim und zwei normale Scythe Lüfter (weiß nicht mehr ob Slip Stream oder S-Flex)


----------



## picar81_4711 (22. Februar 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @Bumbelbee (bezogen auf deinen Beitrag in http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...5/119786-eine-wuerdigung-203.html#post3978832):
> picar81_4711 faltet mit einem 980X, 2X 2600K (so wie ich das verstanden habe, hat er den dritten verkauft) und dem ehemaligen Server von mihapiha (130kPPD), aber ich tippe noch auf ein bis zwei weitere bisher unerwände Server.



Meine Faltfarm besteht momentan aus:

2 x 980x mit 4GHZ
1 x Server (2xAMD Opteron 6272)
1 x i7-3930k mit 4,6GHZ (ist fast so schnell, wie mein Server!)
3 x i7-2600k mit 3,5GHZ


----------



## tom7 (22. Februar 2012)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Im "Normalfall" habe ich beim Prozzi (heißester Kern laut HWMonitor) 50° oder 51°C mit der Antec H2O 620.
> Gestern warens so 54° - 55°C
> Aber die Gehäusetemp hats halt "kräftig" nach oben getrieben.
> 
> ...



Dann schon mal viel Erfolg beim rumprobieren.
Mit welchen Einstellungen läuft denn deine CPU?


----------



## Schmicki (22. Februar 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Meine Faltfarm besteht momentan aus:
> 
> 2 x 980x mit 4GHZ
> 1 x Server (2xAMD Opteron 6272)
> ...


 
  Das nenne ich mal Prozessorpower!


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Februar 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Meine Faltfarm besteht momentan aus:
> 
> 2 x 980x mit 4GHZ
> 1 x Server (2xAMD Opteron 6272)
> ...



Ahaaaa - nun wird mir klar warum du an meinem Sockel sägst 
Mach weiter so - die Wissenschaft freuts und ich bin nicht mehr der einzige "Vollverrückte" unter vielen Verrückten


----------



## Thosch (22. Februar 2012)

Was da wohl im Gesamten an Strom durch geht ...


----------



## acer86 (22. Februar 2012)

@picar81_4711 Wahnsinn´s Hardware die du da auffährst 

könntest du mal kurz eine Übersicht geben was so ein i7-3930k an PPD bringt 


@Thosch: der Stromverbrauch sollte sich sogar in grenzen halten (zumindest für so eine Server Farm) der Server mit AMD 6272er Wu´s braucht ja bekanntlich um die 350-380Watt die  3X 2600K brauchen mit den Takt etwa 100-125Watt jeder also sehr sparsam, das meiste werden wohl denke ich mal die 2X 980X OC Verbrauchen die Desktop Sockel 1366er Cpu´s sind ja dafür bekannt das sie sehr viel Strom brauchen gerade bei OC, wen ich da an mein alten i7-920 denke der bei 4,0Ghz schon 300+Watt gebraucht hat


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Februar 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Was da wohl im Gesamten an Strom durch geht ...



Frag nicht.... Ihn nicht - und mich auch nicht


----------



## RG Now66 (22. Februar 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Meine Faltfarm besteht momentan aus:
> 
> 2 x 980x mit 4GHZ
> 1 x Server (2xAMD Opteron 6272)
> ...


 
Das erklärt die PPD-Granaten die du ablieferst...


----------



## Thosch (22. Februar 2012)

_*OK ...! *_Ich frag nicht ... eigendl. hab ich auch nicht gefragt ...  ... nur nen, zugegeben komischen Geistespuuuups veröffendlicht ...


----------



## der_yappi (22. Februar 2012)

tom7 schrieb:


> Dann schon mal viel Erfolg beim rumprobieren.
> Mit welchen Einstellungen läuft denn deine CPU?


 
Die läuft komplett Standard - nix übertaktet (ist auch gar nicht dafür ausgelegt)
Also mit dem Turbo sinds 3,3GHz

Hab jetzt mal einen Slip Stream Slim neben die GraKa ins Gehäuse geklemmt und teste in mal ausblasend damit er die warme Luft aus dem Case bringt


----------



## picar81_4711 (22. Februar 2012)

acer86 schrieb:


> @picar81_4711 Wahnsinn´s Hardware die du da auffährst
> 
> könntest du mal kurz eine Übersicht geben was so ein i7-3930k an PPD bringt
> 
> ...



ja, *acer86 *hat Recht, der Stromverbrauch hält sich wirklich "in Grenzen", die Angaben kommen in etwa hin.....
@acer86: I7-3930k mit 4,6GHZ und Quadchannel-Ram(4x2GB): P6903 132.000 PPD


----------



## Wolvie (22. Februar 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> I7-3930k mit 4,6GHZ und Quadchannel-Ram(4x2GB): P6903 132.000 PPD


WIE VIEL ?! 
Wird Zeit das mein 3960X endlich OC't wird und von Dual auf Quadchannel umgestellt wird.


----------



## picar81_4711 (22. Februar 2012)

Wolvie schrieb:


> WIE VIEL ?!
> Wird Zeit das mein 3960X endlich OC't wird und von Dual auf Quadchannel umgestellt wird.



Ich hab gehört, mit dem 39*60*er, da er ja mehr Chachespeicher hat, braucht man etwas mehr Spannung um zu übertakten........


----------



## tom7 (22. Februar 2012)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Die läuft komplett Standard - nix übertaktet (ist auch gar nicht dafür ausgelegt)
> Also mit dem Turbo sinds 3,3GHz
> 
> Hab jetzt mal einen Slip Stream Slim neben die GraKa ins Gehäuse geklemmt und teste in mal ausblasend damit er die warme Luft aus dem Case bringt



Ich will nicht schlau daherreden, vielleicht bist du ja noch nicht dazu gekommen: der 1230 lässt sich wunderbar "undervolten", und mittels bclk sogar leicht übertakten - in meinem fall 3,5GHz bei 1,065V. damit sinkt nicht nur der verbrauch, sondern natürlich auch die temperaturen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Februar 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Frag nicht.... Ihn nicht - und mich auch nicht


Wieso nicht? Wäre doch ein interessanter Vergleich welche System effizienter sind. 

Ps: Dein Stromverbrauch ist kein Geheimnis mehr > hast in mal vor ein paar Wochen kundgetan und ich weiss ihn noch.


----------



## der_yappi (22. Februar 2012)

tom7 schrieb:


> Ich will nicht schlau daherreden, vielleicht bist du ja noch nicht dazu gekommen: der 1230 lässt sich wunderbar "undervolten", und mittels bclk sogar leicht übertakten - in meinem fall 3,5GHz bei 1,065V. damit sinkt nicht nur der verbrauch, sondern natürlich auch die temperaturen.


 
Ich hatte den schon auf 105er bclk
Aber mir wars nicht geheuer, da damit auch die SATAs und andere Schnittstellen übertaktet werden.
Den VCore habe ich auf Auto. Muss dann mal auf deine genannten Volts fixieren. Mach ich morgen mal...

THX


----------



## Wolvie (22. Februar 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Ich hab gehört, mit dem 39*60*er, da er ja mehr Chachespeicher hat, braucht man etwas mehr Spannung um zu übertakten........


 Ja, habe auch gehört, das man mit der Stockvoltage nicht weit kommt... vll bis 4Ghz.
Leider taktet er auch unter Volllast auf allen 12 Kernen nur mit 3,2Ghz... 
Willst mir aber jetz nicht durch die Blumen sagen, das du den mit Stockvoltage auf 4,6Ghz gepumpt hast ?


----------



## tom7 (22. Februar 2012)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Ich hatte den schon auf 105er bclk
> Aber mir wars nicht geheuer, da damit auch die SATAs und andere Schnittstellen übertaktet werden.
> Den VCore habe ich auf Auto. Muss dann mal auf deine genannten Volts fixieren. Mach ich morgen mal...
> 
> THX


 
gerne gerüchte hab ich auch gelesen, dass es "nicht gut" sein soll den bclk anzuheben - aber verlässliche aussagen hierzu sind mir noch nicht untergekommen - von daher... mein system läuft seit wochen mit 106er bclk stabil; und wenn mein computer dann doch irgendwann explodieren sollte, lass ich es dich wissen
falls 106er bei dir nicht läuft (bei mir ist bei 106,1 nämlich schluss), als anhaltspunkt: 103er, also 3,4 GHz laufen mit 1,04V stabil. 100er bclk/3,3GHz hab ich gar nicht getestet weil mein asus p8z68-v lx sofort den 103er eingestellt hat

lass dann mal hören ob du erfolg hattest.
gruß


----------



## der_yappi (22. Februar 2012)

tom7 schrieb:


> gerne gerüchte hab ich auch gelesen, dass es "nicht gut" sein soll den bclk anzuheben - aber verlässliche aussagen hierzu sind mir noch nicht untergekommen - von daher... mein system läuft seit wochen mit 106er bclk stabil; und wenn mein computer dann doch irgendwann explodieren sollte, lass ich es dich wissen
> falls 106er bei dir nicht läuft (bei mir ist bei 106,1 nämlich schluss), als anhaltspunkt: 103er, also 3,4 GHz laufen mit 1,04V stabil. 100er bclk/3,3GHz hab ich gar nicht getestet weil mein asus p8z68-v lx sofort den 103er eingestellt hat
> 
> lass dann mal hören ob du erfolg hattest.
> gruß


 
Übertakten ist mir erst mal schnuppe 
Undervolting ist eher interessant.
Wie hast du den runter gedreht? Die VCore fixiert oder über Offset nen Minus-wert eingestellt?
Deine 1,065V habe ich mal fixiert. Hat auch gefunzt.
Wie du HIER im Thread sehen kannst, bin ich noch dabei, mir zusätzliche Infos einzuholen


----------



## picar81_4711 (23. Februar 2012)

Wolvie schrieb:


> Ja, habe auch gehört, das man mit der Stockvoltage nicht weit kommt... vll bis 4Ghz.
> Leider taktet er auch unter Volllast auf allen 12 Kernen nur mit 3,2Ghz...
> Willst mir aber jetz nicht durch die Blumen sagen, das du den mit Stockvoltage auf 4,6Ghz gepumpt hast ?



Nein, ich muss schon auf 1,38V gehen, damit er stabil läuft.....da die Chipfläche sehr groß ist, lässt sich der wunderbar kühlen!


----------



## Wolvie (23. Februar 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Nein, ich muss schon auf 1,38V gehen, damit er stabil läuft.....da die Chipfläche sehr groß ist, lässt sich der wunderbar kühlen!


 Ok, das notier ich mir mal im Hinterkopf...

Gibts eigentlich etwas schöneres, als wie wenn man seinen Falter hochfahren will und der Bildschirm einfach schwarz bleibt?! So geschehen heute morgen...  5h Ausfallzeit.
Jetzt hab ich alle Grakars rausgebaut... wieder rein... BIOS CMOS durchgeführt... BIOS wieder eingestellt und es geht wieder... was jetz war, weiß keiner! Mannnn...


----------



## chris1995 (23. Februar 2012)

So ich gebe jetzt auch mal wieder ein wenig Gas  Ich rechne heute insegesamt mit 40k Punkten evtl auch mehr. Da ich gerade Zeit habe werde ich meinen 2600k mal übertakten, im neuen Gehäuse sollte das wesentlich besser gehen!!!
Und die Übersetzung der F@H Homepage geht auch gut vorran!

MfG Chris


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Februar 2012)

Wolvie schrieb:


> ... was jetz war, weiß keiner! Mannnn...



Ganz klar, ein Computer-WDTW-Syndrom


----------



## T0M@0 (23. Februar 2012)

Hat sich euer GPU3 Client auch eine neue .exe gezogen und dann nichts mehr gemacht? Habs gerade erst gesehen, hat deswegen wohl 6 Stunden nix gemacht


----------



## Knutowskie (23. Februar 2012)

Ach mein Faltserver stirbt grad in unregelmäßigen Abständen wech... Mal mit BSOD mal ohne... Hab die Minidumps mla gecheckt. Mal solls AIDA64 gewesen sein, mal die Grafikkarte und manchmal auch die Arbeitsspeicherverwaltung. Wer weiß was es ist... Festplatte mal getestet, läuft. Mal sehen was der recht neue RAM sagt...


----------



## chris1995 (23. Februar 2012)

Mir ist gestern auch ein Ramriegel kaputgegangen, ich hatte die selben Porobs.


----------



## Malkolm (24. Februar 2012)

In solchen Fällen hilft es manchmal die Speicherspannung um ein bis zwei Stufen anzuheben, sofern die Boards da mitspielen (machen aber die meisten, auch nicht OC Boards).


----------



## T0M@0 (24. Februar 2012)

Malkolm schrieb:


> In solchen Fällen hilft es manchmal die Speicherspannung um ein bis zwei Stufen anzuheben, sofern die Boards da mitspielen (machen aber die meisten, auch nicht OC Boards).


 
Alternativ die Timings etwas entschärfen, oder den RAM untertakten geht auch


----------



## Knutowskie (24. Februar 2012)

Was geht ab.. meine Grafikkarte wieder auf Stock getacktet und bis jetzt läufts...

Aber meine GTX 470 mutiert grad zur Wunderwaffe: 18700 PPD bei einer 8032! boah jungE!


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Februar 2012)

Knutowskie schrieb:


> Aber meine GTX 470 mutiert grad zur Wunderwaffe: 18700 PPD bei einer 8032! boah jungE!



Ja, die 8031, 8032 und 8033 sind "Burner" - im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes


----------



## acer86 (24. Februar 2012)

ja sie laufen sehr schnell das kan ich bestätigen mit 950Mhz/1900Mhz Takt bei der GTX560ti kommen 21000PPD bei rum was schon mal eine ganze ecke mehr ist als mit den normalen Wu´s


----------



## Julian Kruck (24. Februar 2012)

Hey leute, ich hätte mal ne frage:

mit was ist den das falten zur zeit am effektivsten vom ppd/watt-verhältnis her? also jede option, ob gpu oder big wu? ein intel 6 kerner?
über leg mir gerade ob mein server nen neuen unterbau bekommt...


----------



## acer86 (24. Februar 2012)

ist eine Preisfrage aber wen es was kosten darf dan ganz klar SB-E oder die Server Varianten mit 6-8 kernen 

ein bsp.
I7-3930k mit 4,6GHZ und Quadchannel-Ram(4x2GB): P6903 132.000 PPD

der 6kerner allein macht schon so viel wie ein Dual sockel sys auf der älteren 1366er Plattform

 dan noch die neuen Nvidia karten abwarten wen sich bewarheiten sollte das die wirklich so schnell werden könnte das ein gutes Falt Hardware Jahr werden


----------



## phila_delphia (24. Februar 2012)

Hab schon kräftig gegooglet, aber konnte leider nicht entdecken, nach welchen Kriterien die WUs vergeben werden...

Könnt ihr mir da weiterhelfen?!

Grüße


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Februar 2012)

phila_delphia schrieb:


> Hab schon kräftig gegooglet, aber konnte leider nicht entdecken, nach welchen Kriterien die WUs vergeben werden...
> 
> Könnt ihr mir da weiterhelfen?!
> 
> Grüße



Wie meinst du das - wie man an 8031, 8032 und 8033 kommt??
Wenn ja - einfach eine FERMI bzw. den GPU3-Clienten am Start haben


----------



## phila_delphia (24. Februar 2012)

Erst mal: Danke Bumblebee! Dass es gewisse Leistungsklassen gibt, das habe ich mir gedacht. Mein Frage ist etwas grundsätzlicher. Wie wird entschieden ob ich z.b. 7508er falte oder etwas anderes... Hab mich noch nie beschäftigt, aber jetzt würde mich das interessieren. Hatte die ganz letzte Zeit welche, die gaben immer schön 587 ppu nun hab ich welche mit 306... Abgesehen von der Leistungsklasse der CPU/GPU: Wer oder was teilt die WUs zu?! Ist das ein Zufallsprinzip, oder bekommt man als "Belohnung" für regelmäßiges Falten auch "bessere/größere" WUs? Oder bekommt so lange die WUs eines Projektes bis das Projekt durch ist?

Grüße


----------



## Malkolm (24. Februar 2012)

Die WUs werden grundsätzlich per Zufall bzw. nach Bedarf vergeben, wobei du den Bereich mit deiner Hardwareauswahl, aber auch mit Startparametern etwas eingrenzen kannst.

Erste grundsätzliche Unterscheidung ist die nach CPU- und GPU-WU. Deine Grafikkarte bekommt also schoneinmal andere WUs als dein Prozessor, und umgekehrt.

Dann gibt es für jede GPU-Architektur andere WUs, die aktuellen BIG-GPU-WUs gibt es beispielsweise nur mit einer Fermi Karte (GTX 4xx und 5xx) und dem entsprechenden (GPU3) Client.

Bei CPUs erfolgt meines Wissens nach keine grundsätzliche Aufteilung nach Architektur (also bspw. Core2 andere als Sandy-Bridge), dafür aber nach Rechenpower, von Stanford bemessen in der Anzahl Kerne sowie eine Aufteilung nach Betriebssystem (wobei es hier auch Überschneidungen gibt).
Single-Core-CPUs (bzw. auch Multicore-CPUs auf denen der Uni-Core-Client läuft) bekommen andere WUs als bspw. ein QuadCore-Rechner. Die früheren BIG-WUs gibt es ab 8Kernen, andere wiederum nur ab 12 bzw. 16 Kernen/Threads.

Eine letzte Möglichkeit des Feintunings hat man durch Startparameter des Clients selbst. -advmethods (bzw. client-type: advanced im neuen V7; GPU+GPU), sowie -bigwu (?) bzw. -bigbeta (beide CPU) öffnen dir erst den Zugang zu den neuesten, teils nochi n der Testphase befindlichen, WUs, die potentiell lohnender sind (für 24/7 Falter). Allerdings bekommt man nicht zu 100% eine solche WU, sondern teilweise auch ganz "normale", wenn gerade ncihts großes zur Verfügung steht.

Der Rest ist Zufall bzw. Bedarfsabhängig. Wenn z.B. gerade besonders viele 6903er zu falten sind ist es sehr wahrscheinlich, dass ein entsprechender Client sich eine solche WU zieht und nicht eine 6904.
Eine "Bevorzugung" von Stammfaltern gibt es genausowenig.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Februar 2012)

Malkolm schrieb:


> Eine letzte Möglichkeit des Feintunings hat man durch Startparameter des Clients selbst. -advmethods (bzw. client-type: advanced im neuen V7; GPU+GPU), sowie -bigwu (?) bzw. -bigbeta (beide CPU) öffnen dir erst den Zugang zu den neuesten, teils nochi n der Testphase befindlichen, WUs, die potentiell lohnender sind (für 24/7 Falter).


-bigadv


----------



## Amigafan (24. Februar 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ja, die 8031, 8032 und 8033 sind "Burner" - im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes


 
. . . wobei anzumerken ist, dass die 8033er WU´s etwas langsamer als die 8031/8032er WU´s falten (ca 150 - 200 PPD weniger).

Am einfachsten "bekommt" man diese WU´s, indem man keinen "client-type" definiert - so laufen bei mir seit dem Start des V6.41er Clienten (Dienstag) nur 80xxer WU´s (GTX 460)  

BTW . Gelten diese WU´s bereits als big?


----------



## acer86 (24. Februar 2012)

Deutschland´s schnellster Supercomputer mit *113.644 Kernen*

er basiert auf Racks die mit Opteron 6276 cpu´s bestückt sind und mit 2,3Ghz takten

was so ein Monster wohl bei F@H Schaffen würde 

auf jedenfall braucht er 1,55 MW an Strom

113.644 Kerne: Deutschlands schnellster Supercomputer eingeweiht -


----------



## Wolvie (24. Februar 2012)

@Amigafan: Würde ich schon als BIG-GPU-WU rechnen... immerhin ist die TPF auch recht "lang" und die Punkte sind auch ne ordentliche Summe.

@Acer86: Dadrauf würd ich gern man ne 6903/6904 sehen  TPF 1:30min ? 

Aso..
Hab's mal spasseshalber ausgerechnet: 307.381,2 Gigahertz .... n i7-2600k hat sage und schreibe: 27,2 Ghz


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Februar 2012)

Da müsste aber der Besitzer mehr als nur gut betucht sein > Anschaffungskosten 22,5 Mio-Euro und jährliche Unterhaltskosten von nochmal 2 Mio-Euro. 


Was ganz anderes:
Ich hab von einem Arbeitskollegen einen alten Firmenrechner (Fujitsu Simens Esprimo, Grafik onbord, 1GB RAM, Pentium D 3,0GHz, WINXP) zur Reparatur bekommen, der eine komplette Dienstverweigerung zeigte. Nach 20min kammen endlich die ersten Lebenszeichen und nach 50min lief er auch zu 95% wieder und nun zeigt er ein Verhalten auf das ich mir keinen Reim machen kann:
Wen man ihn ausschalten kann ihn ganz normal mit der Powertaste am Gehäuse wieder starten > wen er aber vom Strom getrennt war funktioniert das nicht > gar kein Lebenszeichen wie wenn er ohne Strom wäre! 
Einzige Möglichkeit ihn dann zu starten ist ihn ein zwei mal vom Strom zu trennen, 10s zu warten und wieder anzuschliessen und er schaltet sich dann selber ein.

Das NT scheint es nicht zu sein, da ich versuchweise mal mein Seasonic X-560 angeschlossen habe und mit dem zeigt er dieses Verhalten auch. 

Jemand ne Idee was das sein könnte?


----------



## Wolvie (24. Februar 2012)

Ist zwar ne dumme Idee, aber ohne nachzudenken würde ich die BIOS-Batterie vll ins Auge fassen.
Die HW an sich ist ja recht alt... kann sein, das die Batterie leer ist. Nach 5/6 Jahren kann das schon mal gut sein. 
Kann u.U. sein, das es auch zu solch "lustigen" Dingen kommen.
Oder er hat halt nach so langer Zeit "einen weg", Verschleiß von Kondensatoren, Spawa's, was weiß ich....


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Februar 2012)

Batterie hab schon ziemlich am Anfang kontrolliert > 2,93V.


----------



## nfsgame (24. Februar 2012)

Glättung hin? Hat die Beulenpest?


----------



## Amigafan (24. Februar 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Batterie hab schon ziemlich am Anfang kontrolliert > 2,93V.



Zu niedrig . . .  
Neue CR3032: 3,240 V ( 4,5-stelliges MM mit max 0,05% Abweichung vom Meßwert bzw +- 3 Digit)
Von mir ausgewechselte Batterie im "Leerlauf": 3,024 V - ebenfalls zu niedrig (zumindest, wenn Batterie belastet wird - Spannung bricht ein!!!)

Hatte mit der Batterie das Problem, dass nach einem Neustart WinXP vor dem "Willkommen"-Bildschirm immer wieder neu konfiguriert werden wollte - bei jedem Neustart!
Nach dem Wechseln waren die Probleme beseitigt, also:
Unbedingt die Batterie wechseln und CMOS-Reset durchführen, dann "optimised settings" wählen und starten . . .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Februar 2012)

Und wer hat wieder mal so ne Batterie nicht rumliegen > ich. 

CMOS-Rest geht beim dem Board entweder über die Bios-Default-Option oder Batterie-Ausbau > kein CMOS-Clear-Jumper.


----------



## Abductee (24. Februar 2012)

wie kann ich denn den work ordner unter linux löschen?
mir fehlen trotz root irgendwie die rechte, ich vermute weil ich den client nicht geschlossen bekomme.
pause und shutdown hilft da leider nicht.

seit gestern hängt eine wu mit 48% und rührt sich nicht mehr.
so weit ich aus dem log file schlau geworden ist, war das die erste wu die er mit dem zuvor neu runtergeladenen a5 core gefaltet hat.
laut fahwiki ist das ein bigadv core den ich mit meinem 2600k gar nicht bekommen dürfte oder?


----------



## der_yappi (24. Februar 2012)

acer86 schrieb:


> Deutschland´s schnellster Supercomputer mit *113.644 Kernen*
> 
> er basiert auf Racks die mit Opteron 6276 cpu´s bestückt sind und mit 2,3Ghz takten
> 
> ...


 

Schönes Teil - und fast direkt um die Ecke von mir.
Vlt können die auf meinen Account falten 

Ham wir en neuen Schwaben-Blitz in Schduagert-Siddy 
Neben S-Klasse und 911 jetzt auch noch so ein Geschoss.

Zum BIG-GPU falten.
Die bringen schon gut Punkte, heizen aber meine GTX560Ti um >10°C mehr auf und lassend en Lüfter lauter drehen.
Hab jetzt noch nen Lüffi davor geschnallt der die heiße Luft von der GraKa absaugt.
Und den Xeon habe ich auch undervoltet damit er in seinen vorherigen Temp-Regionen bleibt (<50°C)


----------



## mattinator (24. Februar 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> wie kann ich denn den work ordner unter linux löschen?
> mir fehlen trotz root irgendwie die rechte, ich vermute weil ich den client nicht geschlossen bekomme.
> pause und shutdown hilft da leider nicht.


 
Mit ps -ax kannst Du Dir die liste der laufenden Prozesse anzeigen lassen oder mit lsof die geöffneten Dateien und dazugehörigen Prozesse. Dann bekommst Du die Prozess-ID des "Klemmers", wahrscheinlich ein fahcore*-Prozess. Den einfach mit soft kill <prozessnummer> oder hard mit kill -9 <prozessnummer> beenden.


----------



## Amigafan (24. Februar 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> wie kann ich denn den work ordner unter linux löschen?
> mir fehlen trotz root irgendwie die rechte, ich vermute weil ich den client nicht geschlossen bekomme.
> pause und shutdown hilft da leider nicht.
> 
> ...



Da ich davon ausgehe, dass es sich um Client V7 handelt und die normalen "Steuerbefehle" über telnet nicht wirken - Neustart und dann kontrollieren, was passiert . . .
Eventuell dann neuer Versuch des Beendens . . . 

Löschen geht wie folgt in der Konsole:

*sudo mv* /var/ . . .(genaue Pfadangabe, kann man "ermitteln", indem man den zu löschenden Ordner/das zu löschende File in das Konsolenfenster zieht) *Müll* (bei deutscher Benutzeroberfläche)

Das Ganze funktioniert aber erst, wenn kein Programm mehr auf den zu löschenden Ordner/das zu löschende File zugreift.


----------



## Knutowskie (25. Februar 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ja, die 8031, 8032 und 8033 sind "Burner" - im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes


 
Das war auch der Grund, warum mein Rechner abgefriemelt is...

Hatte die GTX 550 Ti stabil auf 1003MHz Core laufen... bis die 8000er WUs ankamen... da gehen die Temps hoch wie sontwas...

Naja der Faltserver knackt wieder auf Stock-Takt... dafür stabil.

lg


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Februar 2012)

Knutowskie schrieb:


> Das war auch der Grund, warum mein Rechner abgefriemelt is...
> 
> Hatte die GTX 550 Ti stabil auf 1003MHz Core laufen... bis die 8000er WUs ankamen... da gehen die Temps hoch wie sontwas...



Es ist definitiv ein Wärme-Problem; jedenfalls bei mir
Die wassergekühlten Teile kauen sie weg wie nix - die Luftgekühlten müssen runtergetaktet werden


----------



## Manicmanuel (25. Februar 2012)

Hab ich seit gestern auch, plötzlich heult die GTX 580 auf, Afterburner zeigt 87 grad und ich hab erstmal abgeschaltet vor lauter Überraschung. Zuerst dachte ich an ein Belüftungsproblem wile ich ne GTX 260 für PhysX daneben geklemmt und den neuesren Treiber installiert hatte. 
Scheint aber durch die Hot-WU's verursacht zu werden.


----------



## T0M@0 (25. Februar 2012)

Hab ein Problem. Zum 4. mal in folge zieht sich mein GPU Client der GTX580 einen neuen Core und macht dann nicht mit falten weiter. Dies passiert natürlich immer nachts, damit ich nichts davon mitbekomme 

So sieht das dann im LOG aus:


```
0958 190665202
[02:39:11] calling fah_main gpuDeviceId=0
[02:39:11] Working on Protein
[02:39:11] Client config found, loading data.
[02:39:13] CoreStatus = 63 (99)
[02:39:13] + Error starting Folding@home core.
[02:39:13] - Attempting to download new core...
[02:39:13] + Downloading new core: FahCore_15.exe
[02:39:13] Downloading core (/~pande/Win32/x86/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_15.fah from www
.stanford.edu)
[02:39:14] Initial: AFDE; + 10240 bytes downloaded
[02:39:14] Initial: A025; + 20480 bytes downloaded
[02:39:14] Initial: CA4F; + 30720 bytes downloaded
[02:39:14] Initial: CBD7; + 40960 bytes downloaded
[02:39:14] Initial: 5B98; + 51200 bytes downloaded
[02:39:14] Initial: 50DE; + 61440 bytes downloaded
[02:39:14] Initial: 2914; + 71680 bytes downloaded
[02:39:14] Initial: 5C31; + 81920 bytes downloaded
[02:39:14] Initial: 0E40; + 92160 bytes downloaded
[02:39:14] Initial: A1AF; + 102400 bytes downloaded
[02:39:14] Initial: 7CAA; + 112640 bytes downloaded
[02:39:14] Initial: 72CC; + 122880 bytes downloaded
[02:39:14] Initial: F672; + 133120 bytes downloaded
[02:39:14] Initial: 9C3C; + 143360 bytes downloaded
[02:39:14] Initial: D1E2; + 153600 bytes downloaded
[02:39:14] Initial: 07F7; + 163840 bytes downloaded
[02:39:15] Initial: ABA9; + 174080 bytes downloaded
[02:39:15] Initial: EA2E; + 184320 bytes downloaded
[02:39:15] Initial: 38BA; + 194560 bytes downloaded
[02:39:15] Initial: B865; + 204800 bytes downloaded
[02:39:15] Initial: 27BB; + 215040 bytes downloaded
[02:39:15] Initial: 8F19; + 225280 bytes downloaded
[02:39:15] Initial: 4D26; + 235520 bytes downloaded
[02:39:15] Initial: C7F3; + 245760 bytes downloaded
[02:39:15] Initial: E1D4; + 256000 bytes downloaded
[02:39:15] Initial: B090; + 266240 bytes downloaded
[02:39:15] Initial: 430A; + 276480 bytes downloaded
[02:39:15] Initial: 8D66; + 286720 bytes downloaded
[02:39:15] Initial: DDD9; + 296960 bytes downloaded
[02:39:15] Initial: 7B0B; + 307200 bytes downloaded
[02:39:15] Initial: 7606; + 317440 bytes downloaded
[02:39:15] Initial: 4AB4; + 327680 bytes downloaded
[02:39:15] Initial: B73A; + 337920 bytes downloaded
[02:39:15] Initial: 657C; + 348160 bytes downloaded
[02:39:15] Initial: 98D8; + 358400 bytes downloaded
[02:39:16] Initial: 94A7; + 368640 bytes downloaded
[02:39:16] Initial: 0232; + 378880 bytes downloaded
[02:39:16] Initial: AFC1; + 389120 bytes downloaded
[02:39:16] Initial: 2C2F; + 399360 bytes downloaded
[02:39:16] Initial: DE9A; + 409600 bytes downloaded
[02:39:16] Initial: 4354; + 419840 bytes downloaded
[02:39:16] Initial: D951; + 430080 bytes downloaded
[02:39:16] Initial: 9339; + 440320 bytes downloaded
[02:39:16] Initial: 938A; + 450560 bytes downloaded
[02:39:16] Initial: 4A22; + 460800 bytes downloaded
[02:39:16] Initial: AB93; + 471040 bytes downloaded
[02:39:16] Initial: 095E; + 481280 bytes downloaded
[02:39:16] Initial: 0E3F; + 491520 bytes downloaded
[02:39:16] Initial: FA4C; + 501760 bytes downloaded
[02:39:16] Initial: 799D; + 512000 bytes downloaded
[02:39:17] Initial: C419; + 522240 bytes downloaded
[02:39:17] Initial: FFB2; + 532480 bytes downloaded
[02:39:17] Initial: EF0C; + 542720 bytes downloaded
[02:39:17] Initial: 6358; + 552960 bytes downloaded
[02:39:17] Initial: 7F7F; + 563200 bytes downloaded
[02:39:17] Initial: 6A8F; + 573440 bytes downloaded
[02:39:17] Initial: 6B01; + 583680 bytes downloaded
[02:39:17] Initial: 4730; + 593920 bytes downloaded
[02:39:17] Initial: 1DF0; + 604160 bytes downloaded
[02:39:17] Initial: 752F; + 614400 bytes downloaded
[02:39:17] Initial: 27A4; + 624640 bytes downloaded
[02:39:17] Initial: EA60; + 634880 bytes downloaded
[02:39:17] Initial: 76ED; + 645120 bytes downloaded
[02:39:17] Initial: 184F; + 655360 bytes downloaded
[02:39:17] Initial: F9B7; + 665600 bytes downloaded
[02:39:17] Initial: 6B03; + 675840 bytes downloaded
[02:39:17] Initial: 7641; + 686080 bytes downloaded
[02:39:17] Initial: 9474; + 696320 bytes downloaded
[02:39:17] Initial: 1D86; + 706560 bytes downloaded
[02:39:18] Initial: 60ED; + 716800 bytes downloaded
[02:39:18] Initial: 141D; + 727040 bytes downloaded
[02:39:18] Initial: 47C2; + 737280 bytes downloaded
[02:39:18] Initial: 9EFC; + 747520 bytes downloaded
[02:39:18] Initial: 3C1B; + 757760 bytes downloaded
[02:39:18] Initial: ABFA; + 768000 bytes downloaded
[02:39:18] Initial: F019; + 778240 bytes downloaded
[02:39:18] Initial: F499; + 788480 bytes downloaded
[02:39:18] Initial: 6A7F; + 798720 bytes downloaded
[02:39:18] Initial: 8522; + 808960 bytes downloaded
[02:39:18] Initial: 8063; + 819200 bytes downloaded
[02:39:18] Initial: 2957; + 829440 bytes downloaded
[02:39:18] Initial: 62B9; + 839680 bytes downloaded
[02:39:18] Initial: E919; + 849920 bytes downloaded
[02:39:18] Initial: A45F; + 860160 bytes downloaded
[02:39:18] Initial: 1058; + 870400 bytes downloaded
[02:39:19] Initial: 0828; + 880640 bytes downloaded
[02:39:19] Initial: 9C08; + 890880 bytes downloaded
[02:39:19] Initial: EC09; + 901120 bytes downloaded
[02:39:19] Initial: F741; + 911360 bytes downloaded
[02:39:19] Initial: D79E; + 921600 bytes downloaded
[02:39:19] Initial: F70E; + 931840 bytes downloaded
[02:39:19] Initial: DF03; + 942080 bytes downloaded
[02:39:19] Initial: 1F70; + 952320 bytes downloaded
[02:39:19] Initial: 4FFF; + 962560 bytes downloaded
[02:39:19] Initial: 31E3; + 972800 bytes downloaded
[02:39:19] Initial: D67D; + 983040 bytes downloaded
[02:39:19] Initial: 7BCF; + 993280 bytes downloaded
[02:39:19] Initial: 4BBE; + 1003520 bytes downloaded
[02:39:19] Initial: 1394; + 1013760 bytes downloaded
[02:39:19] Initial: 9639; + 1024000 bytes downloaded
[02:39:19] Initial: 887B; + 1034240 bytes downloaded
[02:39:19] Initial: E5BB; + 1044480 bytes downloaded
[02:39:19] Initial: 6D1D; + 1054720 bytes downloaded
[02:39:19] Initial: FDDC; + 1064960 bytes downloaded
[02:39:20] Initial: BA4C; + 1075200 bytes downloaded
[02:39:20] Initial: 8A2A; + 1085440 bytes downloaded
[02:39:20] Initial: E311; + 1095680 bytes downloaded
[02:39:20] Initial: BA3C; + 1105920 bytes downloaded
[02:39:21] Initial: BFFD; + 1116160 bytes downloaded
[02:39:21] Initial: 9D5C; + 1126400 bytes downloaded
[02:39:21] Initial: 83A7; + 1136640 bytes downloaded
[02:39:21] Initial: 7130; + 1146880 bytes downloaded
[02:39:21] Initial: DE22; + 1157120 bytes downloaded
[02:39:21] Initial: 4F87; + 1167360 bytes downloaded
[02:39:21] Initial: 4FA8; + 1177600 bytes downloaded
[02:39:21] Initial: 4017; + 1187840 bytes downloaded
[02:39:21] Initial: 2178; + 1198080 bytes downloaded
[02:39:21] Initial: 9819; + 1208320 bytes downloaded
[02:39:22] Initial: 0446; + 1218560 bytes downloaded
[02:39:22] Initial: 8CD5; + 1228800 bytes downloaded
[02:39:22] Initial: 9C2C; + 1239040 bytes downloaded
[02:39:22] Initial: 1E5A; + 1249280 bytes downloaded
[02:39:22] Initial: D962; + 1259520 bytes downloaded
[02:39:22] Initial: 00CA; + 1269760 bytes downloaded
[02:39:22] Initial: A414; + 1280000 bytes downloaded
[02:39:22] Initial: 2A29; + 1290240 bytes downloaded
[02:39:22] Initial: 6CFD; + 1300480 bytes downloaded
[02:39:22] Initial: 2ED0; + 1310720 bytes downloaded
[02:39:22] Initial: E9AD; + 1320960 bytes downloaded
[02:39:22] Initial: 8C3F; + 1331200 bytes downloaded
[02:39:22] Initial: 1627; + 1341440 bytes downloaded
[02:39:22] Initial: 9BA4; + 1351680 bytes downloaded
[02:39:22] Initial: 82CC; + 1361920 bytes downloaded
[02:39:22] Initial: 14AB; + 1372160 bytes downloaded
[02:39:22] Initial: BE1C; + 1382400 bytes downloaded
[02:39:22] Initial: A104; + 1392640 bytes downloaded
[02:39:23] Initial: 2D74; + 1402880 bytes downloaded
[02:39:23] Initial: 7376; + 1413120 bytes downloaded
[02:39:23] Initial: FCDA; + 1423360 bytes downloaded
[02:39:23] Initial: 76AC; + 1433600 bytes downloaded
[02:39:23] Initial: A03D; + 1443840 bytes downloaded
[02:39:23] Initial: B0D0; + 1454080 bytes downloaded
[02:39:23] Initial: 6663; + 1464320 bytes downloaded
[02:39:23] Initial: ACCD; + 1474560 bytes downloaded
[02:39:23] Initial: 9989; + 1484800 bytes downloaded
[02:39:23] Initial: 0ABD; + 1495040 bytes downloaded
[02:39:23] Initial: B050; + 1505280 bytes downloaded
[02:39:23] Initial: 4A07; + 1515520 bytes downloaded
[02:39:23] Initial: 953C; + 1525760 bytes downloaded
[02:39:23] Initial: BC63; + 1536000 bytes downloaded
[02:39:23] Initial: 1F3D; + 1537937 bytes downloaded
[02:39:24] Verifying core Core_15.fah...
[02:39:24] Signature is VALID
[02:39:24]
[02:39:24] Trying to unzip core FahCore_15.exe
[02:39:24] Decompressed FahCore_15.exe (4615168 bytes) successfully
[02:39:29] + Core successfully engaged
[02:39:34]
[02:39:34] + Processing work unit
[02:39:34] Core required: FahCore_15.exe
[02:39:34] Core found.
[02:39:34] Working on queue slot 08 [February 25 02:39:34 UTC]
[02:39:34] + Working ...
[02:39:34] - Calling '.\FahCore_15.exe -dir work/ -suffix 08 -nice 19 -priority
96 -checkpoint 3 -verbose -lifeline 5592 -version 630'

[02:39:34]
[02:39:34] *------------------------------*
[02:39:34] Folding@Home GPU Core
[02:39:34] Version                2.20 (Tue Aug 2 12:06:37 PDT 2011)
[02:39:34] Build host             SimbiosNvdWin7
[02:39:34] Board Type             NVIDIA/CUDA
[02:39:34] Core                   15
[02:39:34]
[02:39:34] Window's signal control handler registered.
[02:39:34] Preparing to commence simulation
[02:39:34] - Ensuring status. Please wait.
[02:39:44] - Looking at optimizations...
[02:39:44] - Working with standard loops on this execution.
[02:39:44] Examination of work files indicates 8 consecutive improper terminatio
ns of core.
[02:39:44] sizeof(CORE_PACKET_HDR) = 512 file=<>
[02:39:44] - Expanded 121016 -> 544418 (decompressed 449.8 percent)
[02:39:44] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=121016 data_size=544
418, decompressed_data_size=544418 diff=0
[02:39:44] - Digital signature verified
[02:39:44]
[02:39:44] Project: 8031 (Run 19, Clone 91, Gen 12)
[02:39:44]
[02:39:44] Entering M.D.
[02:39:46] Tpr hash work/wudata_08.tpr:  3097674232 1389803467 1461976473 278770
0958 190665202
[02:39:46] calling fah_main gpuDeviceId=0
[02:39:46] Working on Protein
[02:39:46] Client config found, loading data.
[02:39:48] CoreStatus = 63 (99)
[02:39:48] + Error starting Folding@home core.
[02:39:53]
[02:39:53] + Processing work unit
[02:39:53] Core required: FahCore_15.exe
[02:39:53] Core found.
[02:39:53] Working on queue slot 08 [February 25 02:39:53 UTC]
[02:39:53] + Working ...
[02:39:53] - Calling '.\FahCore_15.exe -dir work/ -suffix 08 -nice 19 -priority
96 -checkpoint 3 -verbose -lifeline 5592 -version 630'

[02:39:54]
[02:39:54] *------------------------------*
[02:39:54] Folding@Home GPU Core
[02:39:54] Version                2.20 (Tue Aug 2 12:06:37 PDT 2011)
[02:39:54] Build host             SimbiosNvdWin7
[02:39:54] Board Type             NVIDIA/CUDA
[02:39:54] Core                   15
[02:39:54]
[02:39:54] Window's signal control handler registered.
[02:39:54] Preparing to commence simulation
[02:39:54] - Ensuring status. Please wait.
[02:40:03] - Looking at optimizations...
[02:40:03] - Working with standard loops on this execution.
[02:40:03] Examination of work files indicates 8 consecutive improper terminatio
ns of core.
[02:40:03] sizeof(CORE_PACKET_HDR) = 512 file=<>
[02:40:03] - Expanded 121016 -> 544418 (decompressed 449.8 percent)
[02:40:03] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=121016 data_size=544
418, decompressed_data_size=544418 diff=0
[02:40:03] - Digital signature verified
[02:40:03]
[02:40:03] Project: 8031 (Run 19, Clone 91, Gen 12)
[02:40:03]
[02:40:03] Entering M.D.
[02:40:05] Tpr hash work/wudata_08.tpr:  3097674232 1389803467 1461976473 278770
0958 190665202
[02:40:05] calling fah_main gpuDeviceId=0
[02:40:06] Working on Protein
[02:40:06] Client config found, loading data.
[02:40:08] CoreStatus = 63 (99)
[02:40:08] + Error starting Folding@home core.
[02:40:13]
[02:40:13] + Processing work unit
[02:40:13] Core required: FahCore_15.exe
[02:40:13] Core found.
[02:40:13] Working on queue slot 08 [February 25 02:40:13 UTC]
[02:40:13] + Working ...
[02:40:13] - Calling '.\FahCore_15.exe -dir work/ -suffix 08 -nice 19 -priority
96 -checkpoint 3 -verbose -lifeline 5592 -version 630'

[02:40:13]
[02:40:13] *------------------------------*
[02:40:13] Folding@Home GPU Core
[02:40:13] Version                2.20 (Tue Aug 2 12:06:37 PDT 2011)
[02:40:13] Build host             SimbiosNvdWin7
[02:40:13] Board Type             NVIDIA/CUDA
[02:40:13] Core                   15
[02:40:13]
[02:40:13] Window's signal control handler registered.
[02:40:13] Preparing to commence simulation
[02:40:13] - Ensuring status. Please wait.
[02:40:22] - Looking at optimizations...
[02:40:22] - Working with standard loops on this execution.
[02:40:22] Examination of work files indicates 8 consecutive improper terminatio
ns of core.
[02:40:22] sizeof(CORE_PACKET_HDR) = 512 file=<>
[02:40:22] - Expanded 121016 -> 544418 (decompressed 449.8 percent)
[02:40:22] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=121016 data_size=544
418, decompressed_data_size=544418 diff=0
[02:40:22] - Digital signature verified
[02:40:22]
[02:40:22] Project: 8031 (Run 19, Clone 91, Gen 12)
[02:40:22]
[02:40:22] Entering M.D.
[02:40:24] Tpr hash work/wudata_08.tpr:  3097674232 1389803467 1461976473 278770
0958 190665202
[02:40:24] calling fah_main gpuDeviceId=0
[02:40:25] Working on Protein
[02:40:25] Client config found, loading data.
[02:40:27] CoreStatus = 63 (99)
[02:40:27] + Error starting Folding@home core.
[02:40:27]
Folding@Home will go to sleep for 1 day as there have been 5 consecutive Cores e
xecuted which failed to complete a work unit.
[02:40:27] (To wake it up early, quit the application and restart it.)
[02:40:27] If problems persist, please visit our website at http://folding.stanf
ord.edu for help.
[02:40:27] + Sleeping...

[07:52:14] - Autosending finished units... [February 25 07:52:14 UTC]
[07:52:14] Trying to send all finished work units
[07:52:14] + No unsent completed units remaining.
[07:52:14] - Autosend completed
```

Habt ihr eine Idee woran das liegt?

Ich hab den Core schon manuell gelöscht und neu runtergeladen, aber diese Nacht hat das sche*** ding sich das nochmal runtergeladen.


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Februar 2012)

Manicmanuel schrieb:


> Scheint aber durch die Hot-WU's verursacht zu werden.


 
"Scheint" ist gut 
Wenn die im Sommer noch laufen wirds echt kuschelig .... 

@Tom



T0M@0 schrieb:


> Hab ein Problem. Zum 4. mal in folge zieht sich mein GPU Client der GTX580 einen neuen Core und macht dann nicht mit falten weiter.
> Habt ihr eine Idee woran das liegt?
> 
> Ich hab den Core schon manuell gelöscht und neu runtergeladen, aber diese Nacht hat das sche*** ding sich das nochmal runtergeladen.



Putz nochmal raus und gib ihr (config) eine neue machine-ID


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Februar 2012)

@TOM@0: Killt möglicherweise die Antivieren-Software den Core?
Ich hab das Problem immer mit dem Norten wen es mal wieder einen neuen Core gibt.


----------



## chris1995 (25. Februar 2012)

Ok, sowas hate ich noch nie aber könnte es sein das dein Problem Norten ist? 
Juhu wieder einen Platz hoch und der 2600k ist jetzt leicht OC und undervoltet.

Hat jemand zufälligerweiße jemand noch eine F@H taugliche Grafikkarte rumliegen? 550ti oder sowas in die Richtung?

MfG Chris


----------



## T0M@0 (25. Februar 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Putz nochmal raus und gib ihr (config) eine neue machine-ID


 
ID hab ich nun geändert... mal die Nacht abwarten was passiert 

PS: "Grund: T0M@0 verdient eine schnelle Antwort" --> So muss das 



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @TOM@0: Killt möglicherweise die Antivieren-Software den Core?
> Ich hab das Problem immer mit dem Norten wen es mal wieder einen neuen Core gibt.


 
Ich hab Antivir. Hab mal in den Logs geschaut und konnte nichts auffälliges finden. Wenn das ID ändern aber nicht geholfen hat, dann werde ich dahingehend weiter forschen 
Aber auf jedenfall ein guter Tipp.


----------



## OverclockingNewbie (25. Februar 2012)

Hallo Community,
ich habe eine Frage zu Folding@Home die wie folgt lautet: Gib es ein How-To für Anfänger?

Danke
Marcus


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Februar 2012)

OverclockingNewbie schrieb:


> Hallo Community,
> ich habe eine Frage zu Folding@Home die wie folgt lautet: Gib es ein How-To für Anfänger?
> 
> Danke
> Marcus


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...ten-fuer-anfaenger-oder-ist-folding-home.html (ist bei den angepinnten Themen)


----------



## OverclockingNewbie (25. Februar 2012)

Oh sorry hab ich nicht gesehen!


----------



## RG Now66 (25. Februar 2012)

Oh man da schau ich mal mein Faltserver an und sehe nur Fails 



Meine Frage sind das jetzt alles Faule WUs gewesen oder hat mein smp7 client alle geschrottet ?


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Februar 2012)

RG Now66 schrieb:


> Oh man da schau ich mal mein Faltserver an und sehe nur Fails
> Meine Frage sind das jetzt alles Faule WUs gewesen oder hat mein smp7 client alle geschrottet ?



.. Ach du Schei-benkleister 

An sich sind das alles valable WU's; zu den Run/Clone/Gen kann ich aber nix sagen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Februar 2012)

Im Rechner des Arbeitskollegen hab ich nun die Batterie ersetzt (3.26V), aber immernoch dieses seltsame Stromweg-Verhalten.


----------



## Amigafan (25. Februar 2012)

*@T0M@0*

Wenn ich Deine Log richtig verstehe, ist das kein Problem des A15-Cores, sondern der WU.
Siehe:

[02:39:44] - Looking at optimizations... 
[02:39:44] - Working with standard loops on this execution. 
[02:39:44] Examination of work files indicates 8 consecutive improper terminations of core.

Daher mein Tipp:
Work-Ordner, queue.dat und unitinfo.txt löschen und Client neu starten.
Anschliessend Client "unter Beobachtung stellen"  


*@A.Meier-PS3*

Dann wirf mal bitte einen Blick auf die Glättungkondensatoren rund um die CPU - wie nfsgame bereits riet.

Kannst Du vielleicht aufgewölbte Böden erkennen oder braune Rückstände darauf?


----------



## Malkolm (25. Februar 2012)

Biosupdate mal gemacht? Ich kenne einige Boards, die hatten dieses Verhalten mit dem Auslieferungsbios.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Februar 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> *@A.Meier-PS3*
> 
> Dann wirf mal bitte einen Blick auf die Glättungkondensatoren rund um die CPU - wie nfsgame bereits riet.
> 
> Kannst Du vielleicht aufgewölbte Böden erkennen oder braune Rückstände darauf?


An den Kondensatoren ist nichts zu sehen, aber wen die Kondensatoren hinüber wären, müsste der PC es doch die ganze Zeit machen und nicht nur dann wen er komplett vom Stromnetz getrennt war.

Bios-Update schau ich heute Abend mal ob es eins gibt.


----------



## T0M@0 (25. Februar 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> *@T0M@0*
> 
> Wenn ich Deine Log richtig verstehe, ist das kein Problem des A15-Cores, sondern der WU.
> Siehe:
> ...


 
OK, werde ich versuchen, wenn der Fehler noch mal auftaucht.

@Bumble: ID ändern hat nicht geholfen, vorhin gabs den gleichen Fehler.

@A.Meier-PS3: Hab nun alle Ordner und Dateien bei meinem Virenscanner zu den Ausnahmen hinzugefügt, mal gucken ob es wirkt


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Februar 2012)

Ich hab mich gerade auf die Suche nach einem Bios für den PC gemacht > leider ist schon die aktuellste Version drauf. 

@TOM@0: Hoffen wir mal das es das war.


----------



## Knutowskie (26. Februar 2012)

A.Meier: Kannst du das Board testweise ersetzen? Ich hatte das damals mal, da war leider das Board kaputt... Vielleicht verreckt aber auch grad das Netzteil?

sry, konnte nich alles lesen, hier geht echt voll der Punk ab...

lg Knutowskie


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. Februar 2012)

Knutowskie schrieb:


> A.Meier: Kannst du das Board testweise ersetzen? Ich hatte das damals mal, da war leider das Board kaputt... Vielleicht verreckt aber auch grad das Netzteil?
> 
> sry, konnte nich alles lesen, hier geht echt voll der Punk ab...
> 
> lg Knutowskie


Board kann ich leider nicht ersetzten, da es sich um ein Sonderanfertigung handelt > sprich da geht nur das Bord rein und fertig. 
Für einen offenen Testaufbau fehlt mir das entsprechende Board. 

NT hab ich schon von der Liste gestrichen > hab mein Seasonic X-560 angeschlossen und da das gleiche seltsame Verhalten.

RAM hab ich soweit möglich mit dem beiden Riegel durchgetestet.

Hab auch schon alles entfernt was nicht umbedingt zu einschalten des Boards gebraucht wird > sprich war nur noch der Prozessor (Lüfter nicht angeschlossen) und die Stromversorgung (Mainboardstecker 24pin und EPS 4pin) angeschlossen.

Das Einzige was ich bis jetzt noch nicht versucht habe, ist den Pentium auszubauen, ist allerdings fraglich ob es Sinn macht.


----------



## T0M@0 (26. Februar 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @TOM@0: Hoffen wir mal das es das war.


 
Leider auch nicht... 

Mal Gucken ob Amigafan's Tipp hilft... wenn nicht, dann mach ich alles noch mal neu


----------



## RG Now66 (26. Februar 2012)

Hatte heut schon wieder 4 BAD_WORK_UNITs,  (alle mit dem a3_core)
hab jetzt den a3 core und die work ordner gelöscht ... jetzt läuft mal wieder alles (hoffe bleibt auch so)


----------



## bingo88 (26. Februar 2012)

@TOM@O: Ich habe mit meiner GTX 580 den gleichen Fehler. Schon zwei Nächte hintereinander nach einer WU verreckt (natürlich wenn ich schlafe ). Tagsüber läuft es komischerweise durch. Habe auch Antivir, kann da aber nichts erkennen. So ein dämlicher Mist 
Wenn die aktuelle WU (8033) durch ist, schmeiße ich den ganzen fah Ordner weg und installier mal neu. Ich hoffe das hilft.


----------



## T0M@0 (26. Februar 2012)

bingo88 schrieb:


> @TOM@O: Ich habe mit meiner GTX 580 den gleichen Fehler. Schon zwei Nächte hintereinander nach einer WU verreckt (natürlich wenn ich schlafe ). Tagsüber läuft es komischerweise durch. Habe auch Antivir, kann da aber nichts erkennen. So ein dämlicher Mist
> Wenn die aktuelle WU (8033) durch ist, schmeiße ich den ganzen fah Ordner weg und installier mal neu. Ich hoffe das hilft.


 
Hast du zufälligerweise auch kürzlich den Neuen Nvidia Beta Treiber 295.73 installiert?


----------



## Uwe64LE (26. Februar 2012)

Bin jetzt nach längerer Zeit wieder beim v7 gelandet. Mich nervt zwar nach wie vor, dass sich WU mit 35.000 bis 39.000 PPD
in schöner Regelmäßigkeit abwechseln mit WU, die nur 5.000 PPD abwerfen, aber im Durchschnitt dürfte das in etwa auch 
der Ausbeute mit dem alten client entsprechen.

Einen großen Vorteil von v7 sehe ich in darin, dass die WU in kürzerer Zeit fertig sind. 
Beim v6 hatte ich oft units, die 12 Stunden liefen. Für 24/7 Falter mag das keine Rolle spielen. Für "20 to 8" Falter wie mich
hingegen schon.


----------



## bingo88 (26. Februar 2012)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Hast du zufälligerweise auch kürzlich den Neuen Nvidia Beta Treiber 295.73 installiert?


 Ist das nicht der aktuelle WHQL? Den habe ich am Freitag jedenfalls installiert. Der Treiber könnte natürlich schuld dran sein


----------



## T0M@0 (26. Februar 2012)

bingo88 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das nicht der aktuelle WHQL? Den habe ich am Freitag jedenfalls installiert. Der Treiber könnte natürlich schuld dran sein



Könnte auch der WHQL sein... mir aufgefallen, dass die Probleme seitdem angefangen haben. Nächster Schritt ist dann wohl downgrade


----------



## bingo88 (26. Februar 2012)

Ich habe die Karte erst seit einer Woche, aber ich kann mich nicht erinnern, dass ich die Fehler auch mit dem älteren WHQL-Treiber hatte (der war noch aus 2011). Die WU eben ist aber wieder sauber durchgelaufen... faszinierend


----------



## Amigafan (26. Februar 2012)

Der 295,73 ist der neue WHQL-Treiber - aber an diesem scheint es nicht zu liegen, den ausser Fehlern, die durch Übertaktung auftreten (unstable machine) habe ich leine Probleme mit 80xx-WU´s - rechne aber auch "nur"  mit einer GTX460


----------



## Thosch (26. Februar 2012)

Das Problem das A.Meier mit dem PC hat kenne ich. War ne Zeit lang immer so das wenn ich meinen anschalten wollte die Lüfter kurz anliefen und dann alles wieder aus ging. Trotz ein und ausschalten der Steckdosenleiste lief der auch nicht wieder an. Erst als ich Steckdosenleise aus hatte und dann den Stromtaster am PC gedrückt und den im Sys "aufgelaufenen" Strom "verbraucht" hatte und den Schalter an der Steckerleiste wieder an hatte, startete der wieder. Diese Prozedur musste ich auch ab und an mehrfachst wiederholen. Den Grund für dieses Verhalten konnte ich bis jetzt nicht heraus finden. Seit einigen Wochen ist es auch noch nicht wieder aufgetreten.
Schon komisch ...


----------



## mattinator (26. Februar 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> und den im Sys "aufgelaufenen" Strom "verbraucht" hatte


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. Februar 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Das Problem das A.Meier mit dem PC hat kenne ich. War ne Zeit lang immer so das wenn ich meinen anschalten wollte die Lüfter kurz anliefen und dann alles wieder aus ging.
> 
> Schon komisch ...


Bei dem PC reagiert gar nicht's wen der Fehler auftritt > kein Lüfterdrehen oder sonst was der gleichen. 

Ich hege langsam den Verdacht das eine der Standby-Leiterbahn auf dem Board ein Unterbruch hat.


----------



## Amigafan (26. Februar 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> . . .  und den im Sys "aufgelaufenen" Strom "verbraucht" hatte . . .



Gemeint ist sicherlich: die Kondensatoren entladen waren . . .



mattinator schrieb:


>



Zwar etwas "ungeschickt" formuliert, aber verständlich und kein Grund zum Lachen, denn:
Nicht jeder Mensch hat die Fähigkeit, technische "Abläufe" mit einfachen Worten unmißverständlich zu beschreiben . . .


----------



## Schmidde (26. Februar 2012)

Klasse, mal wieder so ne kaputte 6903 (R6,C0,G72) an der Backe 
TPF von 1 1/4h --> 4 Tage falten für 22k Punkte  Wenn überhaupt...letztes mal bekam ich beim komprimieren einen file error, kam aber auch schon öfters vor bei den kaputten 6903ern.


----------



## mattinator (26. Februar 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Zwar etwas "ungeschickt" formuliert, aber verständlich und kein Grund zum Lachen, denn:
> Nicht jeder Mensch hat die Fähigkeit, technische "Abläufe" mit einfachen Worten unmißverständlich zu beschreiben . . .



Das Lachen war nicht böse gemeint. Ich fand es eigentlich sehr gut und humorvoll formuliert. Werde noch ein "Gefällt mir" vergeben.


----------



## Thosch (26. Februar 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Gemeint ist sicherlich: die Kondensatoren entladen waren . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Aber hallo ...   



mattinator schrieb:


> Das Lachen war nicht böse gemeint. Ich fand es  eigentlich sehr gut und humorvoll formuliert. Werde noch ein "Gefällt  mir" vergeben.


 Genauso wars gedacht !


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. Februar 2012)

Schmidde schrieb:


> Klasse, mal wieder so ne kaputte 6903 (R6,C0,G72) an der Backe
> TPF von 1 1/4h --> 4 Tage falten für 22k Punkte  Wenn überhaupt...letztes mal bekam ich beim komprimieren einen file error, kam aber auch schon öfters vor bei den kaputten 6903ern.


Lösch das Ding. 
Ich werd in Zukunft auch so verfahren wen ich ne offensichtlich defekte WU erwische > ich meine wirklich defekte WU und nicht schlecht laufende.


----------



## Schmidde (26. Februar 2012)

Wie funktioniert das noch gleich unter Ubuntu? :D

Edit:
Gefunden


EditEdit:
Also ich habe es nach der Anleitung gemacht, allerdings rechnet er die aktuelle WU immer noch weiter :huh:
[URL]http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/folding-home-pcgh-team-70335/190185-sammelthread-der-serverwahn-41.html#post3969000[/URL]

EditEditEdit:
Waren wohl noch der Work Ordner vom V7 Client, der 6er speichert die WUs woanders


----------



## T0M@0 (27. Februar 2012)

Ich bin nun zurück auf den alten Treiber (290.xx) mal gucken ib die Probleme nun weg sind -_-


----------



## chris1995 (27. Februar 2012)

Hallo Leute, 
ich hab da mal eine Frage, was bringt eine GTX260 noch an PPD(216Shader)? 

MfG Chris


----------



## Henninges (27. Februar 2012)

7-8k ppd sollte die gtx260 noch bringen...


----------



## chris1995 (27. Februar 2012)

ICh hab mir jetzt mal 2 Stück gekauft, ich werde sie dan mal OCen was sie hergeben  und dann lasse ich sie rechnen was das Zeug hällt  Mit OC sollten ja ca. 9k drinnen sein.
Hat da noch jemand welche im Einsatz? 
Welchen Treiber könnt Ihr für Win7x64 empfehlen und welchen Client? Schon den 7er oder den GPU2 Client?

MfG Chris


----------



## davidof2001 (27. Februar 2012)

Ich hab noch eine davon im Einsatz. 
Die macht mit OC ca. 8500PPD. 
Als Treiber habe ich den vorletzten WHQL auf XP am laufen.
EDIT: ich benutze den 7er Client. Beim 6er ist irgendwann die Auslastung nicht mehr konstant 99% geblieben sonderbar derbe geschwankt. Mit dem 7er ist sie wieder konstant.


----------



## Tranceangel2k (27. Februar 2012)

Hallo. Als Treiber ist der vorrige ( 285.62 ) für Nvidia zu empfehlen, da der neueste im Cuda-Teil einen Defekt hat.
Meine GraKa ist auch eine GTX 260/216. Zum Client würde ich zur 7 Version raten.


----------



## chris1995 (27. Februar 2012)

Ok danke Leute, dan werde ich das wohl so machen 

MfG Chris und danke für die schnellen Antworten.


----------



## Wolvie (27. Februar 2012)

chris1995 schrieb:


> Hat da noch jemand welche im Einsatz?
> Welchen Treiber könnt Ihr für Win7x64 empfehlen und welchen Client? Schon den 7er oder den GPU2 Client?
> 
> MfG Chris


 
Hier. *Meld*
Wurde zwar schon alle beantwortet, aber:
habe hier noch eine der ersten 260er am laufen, mit 192 Shader. 
Läuft auf 575/1620/1200 (GPU/Shader/Speicher) und bringt 8,6k -8,8k PPD
Treiber: KA! ... glaube aber einen recht neuen WHQL. Der eine Treiber bringt mal 100 PPD mehr... der andere 100 PPD weniger... mir ehrlich gesagt Latte...
Client: Der Einfachkeit halber den V2 GPU Tracker...


----------



## mattinator (27. Februar 2012)

Tranceangel2k schrieb:


> Hallo. Als Treiber ist der vorrige ( 285.62 ) für Nvidia zu empfehlen, da der neueste im Cuda-Teil einen Defekt hat.


 
Kannst Du das genauer spezifizieren ? Meine zwei GTX 275 laufen mit dem 295.72 WHQL wie bisher (nahezu) ohne Probleme.


----------



## T0M@0 (27. Februar 2012)

mattinator schrieb:


> Kannst Du das genauer spezifizieren ? Meine zwei GTX 275 laufen mit dem 295.72 WHQL wie bisher (nahezu) ohne Probleme.


 
Bei mir lädt er mit dem Treiber nach jeder wu nen neuen FaH Core und hängt sich dann auf


----------



## Amigafan (27. Februar 2012)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Bei mir lädt er mit dem Treiber nach jeder wu nen neuen FaH Core und hängt sich dann auf


 
 . . . dann gehöre ich zu den Glücklichen, die mit dem neuesten 295.73 WQHL-Treiber keine Probleme unter WinXP (GTX460) haben . . .


----------



## davidof2001 (27. Februar 2012)

Wolvie schrieb:


> Hier. *Meld*
> Wurde zwar schon alle beantwortet, aber:
> habe hier noch eine der ersten 260er am laufen, mit 192 Shader.
> Läuft auf 575/1620/1200 (GPU/Shader/Speicher) und bringt 8,6k -8,8k PPD
> ...


 
Wie geht das denn?
liegt das nur am Shadertakt? Meine läuft auf 676/1453 (GPU/Shader) und schafft die gleichen Ergebnisse. Wenn ich die Shader weiter erhöhe wird es instabil.


----------



## Wolvie (27. Februar 2012)

- hab via EVGA's Precision den Shadertakt vom GPU-Takt entkoppelt
- läuft auch noch ein GPU3 Client. Und soweit ich weiß, brechen in manchen Fällen die PPD's der GPU2 Clients ein, wenn auf dem gleichen Sys noch ein GPU3 Client läuft. Im Alleingang macht die 260 glaube +9k PPD. 
- hat deine 260 noch 192 Shader oder "schon" 216?


----------



## T0M@0 (27. Februar 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> . . . dann gehöre ich zu den Glücklichen, die mit dem neuesten 295.73 WQHL-Treiber keine Probleme unter WinXP (GTX460) haben . . .


 
GTX580 Win7 64Bit aber ob es wirklich am Treiber lag werd ich morgen früh wissen...


----------



## davidof2001 (28. Februar 2012)

Wolvie schrieb:


> - hab via EVGA's Precision den Shadertakt vom GPU-Takt entkoppelt
> - läuft auch noch ein GPU3 Client. Und soweit ich weiß, brechen in manchen Fällen die PPD's der GPU2 Clients ein, wenn auf dem gleichen Sys noch ein GPU3 Client läuft. Im Alleingang macht die 260 glaube +9k PPD.
> - hat deine 260 noch 192 Shader oder "schon" 216?


 
Die hat 216 Shader. Und die Takte habe ich auch entkoppelt. Und auf dem Sys läft nur noch ein kleiner SMP auf dem Core2Duo. 
Ob es Pluspunkte bringt, wenn ich den GPU Takt senke und dafür den Shadertakt erhöhe? Der soll ja beim falten der wichtigere Takt sein. Die Spannung kann ich leider nicht einstellen bei meiner.


----------



## ernei (28. Februar 2012)

Hi,

ja Shadertakt ist der entscheidene, habe meine GTX280 (Referenzdisign) gedrosselt um die Temperatur und Verbrauch zu zügeln.
Meine GTX 280 faltet auf 300/1296/550 bei 1,012 Volt, der Lüfter ist fixiert auf 60%. Temps unter 70 Grad, je nach Aussentemperatur.
Den Verbrauch hatte ich früher mal gemessen, glaube das der Gesammtverbrauch des Systems im Vergleich zum Standarttakt ca. 20 Watt weniger hatte.
Habe leider ein kleines mini Gehäuse mit 2 Grakas, ohne diese Maßnahme war die GTX 280 immer über 80 Grad bei 100% Lüfterdrehzahl.


----------



## acer86 (28. Februar 2012)

Die Neuen Gpu Wu´s haben zumindest das GPU falten in sachen PPD/Watt Verhältnis interessanter gemacht, wen man hier z.b. zum Vergleich sieht macht meine GTX560ti mit 975Mhz fast genau so viel PPD wie der 2600k mit 4,2ghz bei Smp wu´s


----------



## Wolvie (28. Februar 2012)

davidof2001 schrieb:


> Die hat 216 Shader. Und die Takte habe ich auch entkoppelt. Und auf dem Sys läft nur noch ein kleiner SMP auf dem Core2Duo.
> Ob es Pluspunkte bringt, wenn ich den GPU Takt senke und dafür den Shadertakt erhöhe? Der soll ja beim falten der wichtigere Takt sein. Die Spannung kann ich leider nicht einstellen bei meiner.


 
Wenn meine 260 ebefalls 216 Shader hätte und mit 1620Mhz takten würde, würden wohl auch die PPD so um die 9-10k liegen. Aber eine so hohe Anhebung des Shadertaktes macht nicht jede Karte mit. Die 24 fehlenden Shadereinheiten muss ich mit mehr Takt eben wieder gut machen. 
Kurz:
192 Shader + hoher Takt <-> 216 Shader + niedriger Takt 

Das Entkoppeln hat eigentlich zum Hauptziel, das man den GPU-Takt nicht erhöhen muss, das kostet nämlich (richtig) Strom (vorallem bei den GT200...). Man kann ihn sogar noch absenken, gepaart mit einer niedrigen Vcore der GPU hält sich der Verbrauch + Temp's in Grenzen. 
Der Shadertakt ist der Wichtigste beim falten, das stimmt. Der GPU-Takt hat normal keinen Einfluss(**) auf die Falterei (Konnt ich zumindest noch nix feststellen). Von daher, versuch es vll einmal mit 500-575 Mhz GPU und 1400-1500 Shadertakt. 
Die Spannung lässt sich bei den 216ern nicht mehr via Software (Afterburner, ...) einstellen, den es wurden keine digitalen Spannungsregler mehr verbaut. (Außer bei der Zotac GTX260 Synergy, die soll digitale Spannungsregler + 216 Shader besitzen).
Falls du die Vcore deiner GPU senken willst, musst du das wohl via BIOS Flash machen. 

**: In der "heutigen" Zeit spielt der GPU-Takt dahingehend eine Rolle, das es nicht mehr wie früher bei der GT200er-Reihe vom Shadertakt entkoppelt werden kann. Heute, bei der 400er + 500er Reihe, ist der Shadertakt fest an den GPU-Takt "gebunden", von daher steigt natürlich die Faltleistung mit steigendem GPU-Takt. Bei "Niewida"'s neuer Architektur (Kepler) sollen diese "Hotclocks" wegfallen - was ich persönlich schade finde, den FAH profitiert von einem hohem Shadertakt. Um den Verlust des hohen Taktes weg zu machen, braucht man mehr Shader - und die wollen alle mit Strom versorgt sein.


So, un nu geh ich M/mittag E/essen


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (28. Februar 2012)

Kann mir jemand kurz sagen ob eine 7903er SMP WU eine gute WU oder eine schlechte ist ?(Punktemäßig)

Eine 8033WU ist eine von den neuen GPU WUs , oder ?


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Februar 2012)

acer86 schrieb:


> Die Neuen Gpu Wu´s haben zumindest das GPU falten in sachen PPD/Watt Verhältnis interessanter gemacht, wen man hier z.b. zum Vergleich sieht macht meine GTX560ti mit 975Mhz fast genau so viel PPD wie der 2600k mit 4,2ghz bei Smp wu´s


 
Stimmt schon - allerdings muss man der Fairness halber sagen, dass eine 560Ti mit 975MHz kräftig übertaktet ist, nicht so wahnsinnig viel weniger als ein C i7-2600K kostet und vermutlich merklich mehr Strom schluckt.
Mit den neuen "Burner-"WU's möchte ich die nicht kühlen müssen.

Anderes Topic - wenn ich das hier lese Intel Core i7-3930K - Artikel Hartware.net kriege ich feuchte... Augen



Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand kurz sagen ob eine 7903er SMP WU eine gute WU oder eine schlechte ist ?(Punktemäßig)
> 
> Eine 8033WU ist eine von den neuen GPU WUs , oder ?



Die 7903 ist odentlich und die 8033 ist eine der neuen GPU-WU's


----------



## acer86 (28. Februar 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Stimmt schon - allerdings muss man der Fairness halber sagen, dass eine 560Ti mit 975MHz kräftig übertaktet ist, nicht so wahnsinnig viel weniger als ein C i7-2600K kostet und vermutlich merklich mehr Strom schluckt.
> Mit den neuen "Burner-"WU's möchte ich die nicht kühlen müssen.
> 
> Anderes Topic - wenn ich das hier lese Intel Core i7-3930K - Artikel Hartware.net kriege ich feuchte... Augen



ja von werk aus hat meine EVGA 560ti 900Mhz lässt sich aber ohne Spannungserhöhung auf 975Mhz übertakten (war aber nur zum testen wie gut die neuen wu´s auf Mehr Shader takt reagieren) mit 900mhz komm ich auf 18800PPD

Das die 560ti mehr Stromverbraucht als der 2600k mit 4,2ghz ist schon klar, nur mit den neuen Wu´s ist der PPD/Watt unterschied zwischen CPU unf GPU wieder etwas kleiner geworden mit den alten Wu´s waren ja nur 13300PPD drin mit 280W gesamt sys verbrauch und jetzt 18800-20600PPD bei 300W gesamt sys die PPD ausbeute bei dem 2600K bleibt zum Glück gleich bei 23-25k PPD je nach wu also der cpu wird durch die neuen wu´s nicht stärker belastet, wen das sys hängen bei mir nicht immer auftreten würde sobald er die neuen Wu´s faltet wäre ich mit denen zufrieden.

die Temp´s halten sich zum glück in grenzen dank Wakü, wobei der 360mm radi jetzt gut zu tun hat mit 2600k OC und 560ti OC


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Februar 2012)

acer86 schrieb:


> die Temp´s halten sich zum glück in grenzen dank Wakü, wobei der 360mm radi jetzt gut zu tun hat mit 2600k OC und 560ti OC



Genau das meinte ich - und hatte ich ja auch früher schon angemerkt
Neue GPU-WU + hoher Takt - WaKü = Absturz 
Neue GPU-WU + hoher Takt + WaKü = Punkteregen


----------



## T0M@0 (28. Februar 2012)

davidof2001 schrieb:


> Die hat 216 Shader. Und die Takte habe ich auch entkoppelt. Und auf dem Sys läft nur noch ein kleiner SMP auf dem Core2Duo.
> Ob es Pluspunkte bringt, wenn ich den GPU Takt senke und dafür den Shadertakt erhöhe? Der soll ja beim falten der wichtigere Takt sein. Die Spannung kann ich leider nicht einstellen bei meiner.


 
Hier kannst du grob gucken was du an PPD erwarten kannst: Folding@Home Stats und PPD vergleich

216 Shader: Folding@Home Stats und PPD vergleich
192 Shader: Folding@Home Stats und PPD vergleich


----------



## Schmidde (28. Februar 2012)

Super, schon wieder so ne mieße 6903 bekommen mit 500.000 Steps  Zum Glück hab ich noch abgwartet welche WU sich mein Server zieht, sonst wären wieder ein paar Stunden umsonst drauf gegangen...
Falte jetzt nur noch -big*beta*, da bekomm ich (zur Zeit) nur 8101er im Gegensatz zu -bigadv. Machen zwar nicht ganz so viel PPD, ersparen mir aber den Ärger mit der WU löscherei


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Februar 2012)

@Schmidde: Falte doch solange faule P6903 im Umlauf sind doch mit dem V6 > da ist das Löschen der faulen WU's ganz einfach.


----------



## Schmidde (28. Februar 2012)

Der V6 läuft ja schon ne ganze Weile, trotzdem hab ich nicht Lust nach jeder WU nachsehen zu müssen ob er sich ne faule WU gezogen hat 
Auch wenn man beim V6 die "Work" Dateien ganz normal löschen kann.


Lassen sich die Projekte bei HFM.NET eigentlich irgendwie Updaten? Oder wo bekommt der die Projekt Infos her? Bei mir sind nämlich die 8101er noch nicht drin (also PPD und Credits werden nicht angezeigt).


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Februar 2012)

Naja, bis jetzt hatte ich erst eine faule WU, wenn man ein paar hatte sieht man das natürlich anderst. 

HFM-Updaten > "Tools" > "Download Projects From Standfort"


----------



## T0M@0 (29. Februar 2012)

Hatte heute die Ehre bei der Inbetriebnahme eines Servers mit 8x Intel Xeon E7-8870 dabei zu sein.  
(Intel® Xeon® Processor E7-8870 (30M Cache, 2.40 GHz, 6.40 GT/s Intel® QPI)))

80 Kerne 160 Threads, 240MB Cache
1006GB Arbeitsspeicher


----------



## Abductee (29. Februar 2012)

das schreit ja förmlich nach einem mehrmonatigen burn-in test für unser team


----------



## PCGHGS (29. Februar 2012)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Hatte heute die Ehre bei der Inbetriebnahme eines Servers mit 8x Intel Xeon E7-8870 dabei zu sein.
> (Intel® Xeon® Processor E7-8870 (30M Cache, 2.40 GHz, 6.40 GT/s Intel® QPI)))
> 
> 80 Kerne 160 Threads, 240MB Cache
> 1006GB Arbeitsspeicher


  ---> 



edit: neuer persönlicher Tages-(61.000 Punkte) und Monatsrekord (973.000 Punkte)


----------



## Eifelaner (1. März 2012)

in der windows 8 consumer laufen weder der v6 noch der v7 GPU client an. starten lassen sich beide, erkennen auch die GPU sagen aber dann der treiber waere nicht kompatibel. hab es mit 285.xx und 295.xx getestet, in der developer preview lief alles problemlos


----------



## sc59 (1. März 2012)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Hatte heute die Ehre bei der Inbetriebnahme eines Servers mit 8x Intel Xeon E7-8870 dabei zu sein.
> (Intel® Xeon® Processor E7-8870 (30M Cache, 2.40 GHz, 6.40 GT/s Intel® QPI)))
> 
> 80 Kerne 160 Threads, 240MB Cache
> 1006GB Arbeitsspeicher





nice
zur cpu:
Wenn ich mir die TDP von 130W bei dem 10/20 Kerner anschaue, hoffe ich doch,
daß Intel bald einen nativen 8 Kerner für den Consumer Markt rausbringt der auch bezahlbar ist.  Schiel auf Ivy Bridge E.
Meine Annahme beruht darauf, weil ja immer gesagt wird im Consumer Markt kann man TDP´s über 100W - 130W nicht bzw. schlecht vertreten.
mfg sc59


----------



## Bumblebee (1. März 2012)

sc59 schrieb:


> nice
> mfg sc59



zur CPU:
Kostenpunkt *pro Stück* rund 3500 Euronen 



sc59 schrieb:


> .. daß Intel bald einen nativen 8 Kerner für den Consumer Markt rausbringt ..



Kein Problem



sc59 schrieb:


> ...daß Intel bald einen .. Kerner für den Consumer Markt rausbringt der auch bezahlbar ist...


 
Kein Problem



sc59 schrieb:


> ...daß Intel bald einen nativen 8 Kerner für den Consumer Markt rausbringt der auch bezahlbar ist.



 OOOPS  - *GROSSES* Problem


----------



## sc59 (1. März 2012)

OOOPS  - *GROSSES* Problem[/QUOTE]


oh Bumblebee nimm mir doch bitte nicht meine Illusionen und Träume weg.


----------



## Amigafan (1. März 2012)

Eifelaner schrieb:


> in der windows 8 consumer laufen weder der v6 noch der v7 GPU client an. starten lassen sich beide, erkennen auch die GPU sagen aber dann der treiber waere nicht kompatibel. hab es mit 285.xx und 295.xx getestet, in der developer preview lief alles problemlos



Win8 wird wohl wieder ein "Niemand-will-es-haben-Betriebssystem" - alleine schon von den technischen Vorgaben, die es erfordern soll (bestimmte Hardware *zwingend* erforderlich!) - incl. der Möglichkeit, über das Betriebssystem Programme durch Microsoft "abzuschalten"!
Diese Möglichkeit gesteht sich Microsoft in den Nutzungsbestimmungen zu - und ohne Zustimmung läst sich Win8 nicht installieren . . .  

BTW:
Mein Stick hatte heute früh keine "Lust", den automatischen Neustart bis zur Verbindung mit dem Internet auszuführen - 4 1/2 Stunden ohne Verbindung 

"Glücklicherweise" waren nur die GPU´s davon betroffen - keine Up- und keine Downloadmöglichkeit und damit 5K Punkte "Verlust"  durch Stillstand . . .


----------



## Wolvie (1. März 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Win8 wird wohl wieder ein "Niemand-will-es-haben-Betriebssystem" - alleine schon von den technischen Vorgaben, die es erfordern soll (bestimmte Hardware *zwingend* erforderlich!)[...]


 Drum lagert XP Prof schön im Regal bis es wieder gebraucht wird


----------



## Schmidde (1. März 2012)

Danke Stanford, gerade mal wieder versucht auf -bigadv umzustellen  Wieder nur zweimal die besch....eidene 6903 (*6,0,72*) mit 500.000 Steps bekommen  War jetzt schon das 4. mal 
Na dann wird halt wieder zurück auf -bigbeta gestellt und eine 8101 gefaltet...


----------



## Amigafan (2. März 2012)

Schmidde schrieb:


> Danke Stanford, gerade mal wieder versucht auf -bigadv umzustellen  Wieder nur zweimal die besch....eidene 6903 (*6,0,72*) mit 500.000 Steps bekommen  War jetzt schon das 4. mal
> Na dann wird halt wieder zurück auf -bigbeta gestellt und eine 8101 gefaltet...




Du scheinst ja wilklich prädestiniert zu sein und ein ganz spezielles Abonnement auf diese "Super-WU´s" zu besitzen . . .  

Vielleicht solltest Du mal Stanford anschreiben, dass noch defekte WU´s herausgegeben werden . . .

Edit:

 . . . der erste Monat mit mehr als 2 Mio Punkten - soviele hab ich in den ersten 2 1/2 Jahren nicht zusammengebracht . . .  

Und damit das so bleibt, wird jetzt der Stick "von Hand" neu gestartet - damit es am Vormittag keine Probleme bei der big gibt . . . 
So kann ich jetzt ganz beruhigt Österreich "besuchen". . .


----------



## Wolvie (2. März 2012)

Schmidde schrieb:


> Danke Stanford, gerade mal wieder versucht auf -bigadv umzustellen  Wieder nur zweimal die besch....eidene 6903 (*6,0,72*) mit 500.000 Steps bekommen  War jetzt schon das 4. mal
> Na dann wird halt wieder zurück auf -bigbeta gestellt und eine 8101 gefaltet...


 Du Armer... 
Ich hab nun auch schon die ein or andere 6903 gefaltet, aber die waren alle ok, schon komisch das du eg _immer_ kaputte bekommst.


----------



## Bumblebee (2. März 2012)

Wolvie schrieb:


> Du Armer...
> Ich hab nun auch schon die eine oder andere 6903 gefaltet, aber die waren alle ok, schon komisch das du eig _immer_ kaputte bekommst.



Das wundert mich auch - bloss Antwort habe ich auch keine ...


----------



## nfsgame (2. März 2012)

```
[06:03:40] Completed 532500 out of 750000 steps  (71%)
[06:07:59] Completed 540000 out of 750000 steps  (72%)
[06:16:52] Completed 547500 out of 750000 steps  (73%)
[06:27:17] Completed 555000 out of 750000 steps  (74%)
[06:38:59] Completed 562500 out of 750000 steps  (75%)
[07:00:11] Completed 570000 out of 750000 steps  (76%)
[10:24:25] - Autosending finished units... [March 2 10:24:25 UTC]
[10:24:25] Trying to send all finished work units
[10:24:25] + No unsent completed units remaining.
[10:24:25] - Autosend completed
[12:55:08] Killing all core threads
[12:55:08] Could not get process id information.  Please kill core process manually

Folding@Home Client Shutdown at user request.
[12:55:08] ***** Got a SIGTERM signal (2)
[12:55:08] Killing all core threads
[12:55:08] Could not get process id information.  Please kill core process manually
```

Man man man...


----------



## Bumblebee (2. März 2012)

nfsgame schrieb:


> ```
> [06:03:40] Completed 532500 out of 750000 steps (71%)
> und so weiter
> [07:00:11] Completed 570000 out of 750000 steps (76%)
> ...



Ja was soll denn jetzt der Sch...ischkebab


----------



## nfsgame (2. März 2012)

Hat einfach mittendrinn aufgehört zu rechnen . Ist aber inzwischen mit Verspätung raus...


----------



## chris1995 (2. März 2012)

SO die erste GTX260 ist da  Die Karte macht mit mildem OC bei einer 5769WU eine TPF von 38sec! Mit OC noch mehr OC sollte die TPF noch mehr fallen.  Und die 2 ist schon auf dem Weg!


MfG Chris und weiter so Jungs


----------



## Thosch (2. März 2012)

chris1995;4009861...
Wir sind übrigens jetzt auf Platz 16
[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> Das sind wir wohl schon was länger ...
> 
> Also nach zwei 6901er ist wieder ne 6903er in Warteposition, die andere wird gerade gesendet, und ich habe die Befürchtung das die ebenso rumzicken wird wie die vor den 6901ern. Kann es vllt. sein das die WUs keine Opterons abkönnen und deswegen bocken !?!?    Vllt. sind da Befehlsketten drinnen die einen Opteron zur Aufgabe zwingt !?!?    Die WUs also *zu* "XEON-freundlich" sind !?!?


----------



## chris1995 (2. März 2012)

Ich weiß ich habs nur gerade gelesen und dan halt dazugeschrieben  Das hauptaugenmerka auf die GTX 260 legen  

MfG Chris


----------



## picar81_4711 (2. März 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Das sind wir wohl schon was länger ...
> 
> Also nach zwei 6901er ist wieder ne 6903er in Warteposition, die andere wird gerade gesendet, und ich habe die Befürchtung das die ebenso rumzicken wird wie die vor den 6901ern. Kann es vllt. sein das die WUs keine Opterons abkönnen und deswegen bocken !?!?    Vllt. sind da Befehlsketten drinnen die einen Opteron zur Aufgabe zwingt !?!?    Die WUs also *zu* "XEON-freundlich" sind !?!?



Das stimmt nicht, mein Server läuft einwandfrei und ich hatte noch nie Probleme mit 6901, 6903 oder 6904........


----------



## Wolvie (3. März 2012)

chris1995 schrieb:


> SO die erste GTX260 ist da  Die Karte macht mit mildem OC bei einer 5769WU eine TPF von 38sec! Mit OC noch mehr OC sollte die TPF noch mehr fallen.  Und die 2 ist schon auf dem Weg!


Warum legst du dir jetzt noch so alte "CO²-Schleudern" zu? Fressen Strom, machen laut, bringen vergleichsweise wenig Punkte... Lieber 2 GTS450, brauchen weniger Strom und liefern dafür noch 1-2k PPD mehr. Und beim Neukauf gerade mal 20-30€ teurer...


----------



## chris1995 (3. März 2012)

Wolvie schrieb:


> Warum legst du dir jetzt noch so alte "CO²-Schleudern" zu? Fressen Strom, machen laut, bringen vergleichsweise wenig Punkte... Lieber 2 GTS450, brauchen weniger Strom und liefern dafür noch 1-2k PPD mehr. Und beim Neukauf gerade mal 20-30€ teurer...


 
Hab ich als Bundle gekauft und außerdem werden die Karten später gebencht  Mit nem gescheiten Kühler drauf krieg ich die 1-2k mehr Punkte auch is mir klar, aber zum benchen sind mir die 450er zu schade! Die Zotac wird mit Referenzkühler nicht wärmer als 58Grad und man hört sie nicht wirklich im Referenzdesign. Ich falte ja eigentlich nur mit der CPU die Grakas jetzt nur mal zum Spaß. Wenn ich 24/7 GPU rechnen will kauf ich mir 2-4 550ti oder sowas.



MfG Chris


----------



## Thosch (3. März 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Das stimmt nicht, mein Server läuft einwandfrei und ich hatte noch nie Probleme mit 6901, 6903 oder 6904........


 Oh du faltglücklicher ... die nächste 6903er hats gleich wieder übern Haufen geworfen, hatte ich nur 2% "Verluste". Und die nächste ... naja ... Hoffnung hab ich keine. Kann aber im Mom aus Zeitgründen nix dran ändern. Aber so macht das riesigen Spass ...  wird nie langweilig ... richtiges Kino, immer auf Spannung setzen im Handlungsverlauf ....


----------



## nfsgame (3. März 2012)

Irgendwie solls nicht sein, oder? Ich komme heute früh ins Büro rein und die Schüssel is aus ...


----------



## acer86 (3. März 2012)

da bist du nicht der einzige, heute Morgen den Rechner angeschmissen und dan einkaufen gefahren, nach dem Mittag gucke ich wieder auf den Rechner ob alles noch läuft und was ist Eine Fehlermeldung die ich bei den FAH GPu tracker noch nicht hatte, er hat die WU bei ca. 74% gekillt und dan kam der Fehler, nachdem ich auf OK gedrückt hatte hat er sich eine neue WU gezogen und weiter gefaltet


----------



## Wolvie (3. März 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Aber so macht das riesigen Spass ...  wird nie langweilig. Richtiges Kino, immer auf Spannung setzen in Handlungsverlauf ....


Sag das mal den Entwicklern von MW3  - Nein, das ist natürlich S.....chade und sehr ärgerlich.



chris1995 schrieb:


> Hab ich als Bundle gekauft und außerdem werden die Karten später gebencht  Mit nem gescheiten Kühler drauf krieg ich die 1-2k mehr Punkte auch is mir klar, aber zum benchen sind mir die 450er zu schade! [...]


Ok, das Benchen lass ich durch gehen  Da hat man seinen Spaß unter Garantie


----------



## chris1995 (3. März 2012)

Wolvie schrieb:


> Sag das mal den Entwicklern von MW3  - Nein, das ist natürlich S.....chade und sehr ärgerlich.
> 
> 
> Ok, das Benchen lass ich durch gehen  Da hat man seinen Spaß unter Garantie



Also die die Zotac läuft im Moment stabil oberhalb der AMP Edition stabil, aber nur im GPU2 Client(Im V7 krieg ich auch ohne OC unstable machine) Wenn der Kühler da ist wird sie hochgezogen  
Was bringt eigentlich mehr wenn ich übertakte? Core oder Memory? 
Im Moment TPD 35-36sek. das sind im Moment ca. 8600PPD

MfG Chris

MfG Chris


----------



## mattinator (3. März 2012)

chris1995 schrieb:


> Was bringt eigentlich mehr wenn ich übertakte? Core oder Memory?


 
Shader, unlink vom Core.


----------



## chris1995 (3. März 2012)

Ok, erledigt im Moment stabil bei 1534Mhz  Temp 62 Grad so mag ich das  Da geht noch was 
TPF:34-35Sek 

edit:TPF: 33Sek  

MfG Chris


----------



## acer86 (3. März 2012)

chris1995 schrieb:


> Ok, erledigt im Moment stabil bei 1534Mhz  Temp 62 Grad so mag ich das  Da geht noch was
> TPF:34-35Sek
> 
> edit:TPF: 33Sek
> ...


 
Wie Viel PPD kannst du jetzt Herausquetschen ?


----------



## Bumblebee (3. März 2012)

chris1995 schrieb:


> ... aber nur im GPU2 Client
> MfG Chris


 
Nun, vor-*FERMI*-Karten wie die 260er sind eigentlich auch nicht für GPU3 gedacht


----------



## Wolvie (3. März 2012)

chris1995 schrieb:


> Also die die Zotac läuft im Moment stabil oberhalb der AMP Edition stabil, aber nur im GPU2 Client(Im V7 krieg ich auch ohne OC unstable machine) Wenn der Kühler da ist wird sie hochgezogen
> Was bringt eigentlich mehr wenn ich übertakte? Core oder Memory?
> Im Moment TPD 35-36sek. das sind im Moment ca. 8600PPD
> 
> ...


 
Definitiv - wie schon gesagt - der Shader. 
Meine läuft 575/1620/1200 @faltstable


----------



## phila_delphia (3. März 2012)

Mist! Einen ganzen Tag mit der Graka anonym gefaltet... Wie kann denn das sein?! Ich habe nur den PC runtergefahren und danach wieder gestartet - wie sonst auch?!

Hattet Ihr sowas schon mal?

Danke und Grüße

Philipp


----------



## mattinator (3. März 2012)

phila_delphia schrieb:


> Mist! Einen ganzen Tag mit der Graka anonym gefaltet... Wie kann denn das sein?!


 
Welcher Client ? Beim 6-er Konsolen-Client muss unbedingt das Startverzeichnis ("Ausführen in" der Verknüpfung) auf das Arbeitsverzeichnis des Clients zeigen.


----------



## phila_delphia (3. März 2012)

GPU3 Tray Client, Fah11

Grüße


----------



## chris1995 (3. März 2012)

Im Moment macht die GTX260 gerade 9k PPD wenn ich nichts mach werden es noch mehr, ich finde das ist durchaus ein gutes Ergebnis, mit dem andren Kühler sollte noch mehr gehen 

MfG Chris


----------



## acer86 (3. März 2012)

chris1995 schrieb:


> Im Moment macht die GTX260 gerade 9k PPD wenn ich nichts mach werden es noch mehr, ich finde das ist durchaus ein gutes Ergebnis, mit dem andren Kühler sollte noch mehr gehen
> 
> MfG Chris



hast du ein Stromverbrauchsmesser? wäre mal interessant wie hoch der mehr verbrauch ist gegen "normal takt" und in wie weit sich das auf das PPD/Watt Verhältnis nieder schlägt


----------



## chris1995 (3. März 2012)

SO, wenn ich nicht surfe geht die PPD auf 9,6k. Wenn ich den Lüfter schneller laufen lasse das die Karte kühler bleibt steigt der Stromverbrauch um ca.10-29Watt, an dem Messgerät hengt noch das Aquarium, deshalb kann ich nicht schnell umstecken(Außerdem wären dann alle PCs wieder offline 

MfG Chris


----------



## Schmidde (3. März 2012)

So, ich versuch heute mal wieder mein Glück mit den 6903ern 

Möge die Macht.....äääh das Glück mit mir sein!


----------



## Uwe64LE (3. März 2012)

Bin gerade am Testen, was ein Quadro FX 570M so hergibt.
Dachte eigentlich, dass ein Performance Workstation Grafikchip doch
ganz gut für FAH geeignet sein sollte, aber ein Blick in GPU-Z brachte schon
die Ernüchterung bevor hfm mickrige 1250 PPD ausgab.


----------



## Schmidde (3. März 2012)

> [22:43:25] Project: 6903 (Run 9, Clone 20, Gen 25)
> ....
> [22:43:39] Completed 0 out of 250000 steps  (0%)


Na bitte, geht doch


----------



## Amigafan (4. März 2012)

- interessant:

Egal ob V6.41 oder V7.1.48
Meine GTX 460 macht exakt dieselbe PPD - 15.232 für eine 8031/8032er WU bei 850/2000/1700MHz Core/Mem/Shadertakt mit 0,962V . . .  
Allerdings nur, wenn keine zusätzlichen Fenster geöffnet sind - auch nicht das V7er-Fenster 


Edit:



Schmidde schrieb:


> Na bitte, geht doch



Hoffe mal für Dich, dass es endlich das Licht am Ende des "Schrott-WU-Tunnels" darstellt und drücke Dir dafür ganz fest beide Daumen


----------



## phila_delphia (4. März 2012)

Hi! Habe gestern zum ersten Mla mit meiner 580m und dem fahcore_15 eine 8033 bearbeitet.

Nun habe ich festgestellt, dass der Tray Client ishc beim starten des Rechners automatisch aktiviert und auch durch "Pause Work" nicht abschalten läßt.

Kennt jemand von Euch diesen Fall? Wie kann ich dieses Problem beheben? Einen Autostarteintrag hat der Core nicht.

Grüße

_Edit: Bin auf console client umgestiegen und das Problem ist damit hinfällig - hier startet der core wann ich will. Wenn jemand trotzdem ne Idee zum Try Client hat fände ich das sehr interessant._


----------



## Bumblebee (4. März 2012)

Schmidde schrieb:


> Na bitte, geht doch



Go, go, *GOOOO*

Ich drück dir alle verfügbaren Daumen


----------



## ProfBoom (4. März 2012)

@phila_delphia:
Du meinst wenn der Client als Service installiert ist?
Dann guck mal z.B. im Task Manager wie der Service heißt, z.B. Folding@home-GPU-[1]

Dann kannst du dir eine Stop_Folding.bat Datei auf deinen Desktop legen, mit folgendem Inhalt:
@echo off
net stop Folding@home-GPU-[1]
pause


Wichtig ist nur der zweite Befehl. Der erste unterdrückt die Kommandoausgabe und pause... ja, pausiert bis du eine Taste gedrückt hast, damit sich das Fenster nicht so schnell schließt. So kann man eventuelle Fehlermeldungen noch sehen.

Analog dazu startest du den client wieder indem du "stop" gegen "start" tauschst.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. März 2012)

@Schmidde: Ich drücke dir die Daumen das die Schrott-WU-Strecke vorbei ist.


----------



## Schmidde (4. März 2012)

Wie bring ich denn den 6.34 dazu eine WU zu senden? Wenn ich in der Console in der der Client gerade läuft "send all" oder "help" eingebe passiert nichts.
...vielleicht kann ich meine 8101 von Gestern noch retten...ich geb die Hoffnung nicht auf


----------



## phila_delphia (4. März 2012)

ProfBoom schrieb:


> Dann kannst du dir eine Stop_Folding.bat Datei auf deinen Desktop legen, mit folgendem Inhalt:
> @echo off
> net stop Folding@home-GPU-[1]
> pause.



Danke für den Hinweis! Wenn ich den Try Client wieder installieren sollte, werde ich Deinen Tipp ausprobieren.


Grüße


----------



## Bumblebee (4. März 2012)

Schmidde schrieb:


> Wie bring ich denn den 6.34 dazu eine WU zu senden? Wenn ich in der Console in der der Client gerade läuft "send all" oder "help" eingebe passiert nichts.
> ...vielleicht kann ich meine 8101 von Gestern noch retten...ich geb die Hoffnung nicht auf


 
Client beenden, zusätzlich die flag *-send all* eingeben und Clienten wieder starten


----------



## Amigafan (4. März 2012)

OOPS - letzte Woche war eine extrem Punktereiche Woche mit über 820 K Punkten - mehr als letztes Jahr in den Monaten März bis einschliesslich Oktober zusammen . . . 

Edit:
Dabei ist die "Rechenkraft" eines 2600K erstaunlich - er rechnet sogar eine 6904 bei moderater Übertaktung bei 4GHz immerhalb der vorgegebenen Zeit - mit einem "Zeitpolster" von knapp 6 Stunden . . . 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - bitte mehr davon  

Edit2:
Berechnungsgrundlage:
Uploadzeit: 20Minuten - dann verbleiben genau 80 Min 26 Sek pro %, um Bonuspunkte zu "bekommen", ab 80 Min 27 Sek gibt es nur noch die "Basispunkte"


----------



## Schmidde (4. März 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Client beenden, zusätzlich die flag *-send all* eingeben und Clienten wieder starten


 
Danke, gibt aber wohl doch keine WU mehr zu senden


----------



## Knutowskie (4. März 2012)

acer86 schrieb:


> da bist du nicht der einzige, heute Morgen den Rechner angeschmissen und dan einkaufen gefahren, nach dem Mittag gucke ich wieder auf den Rechner ob alles noch läuft und was ist Eine Fehlermeldung die ich bei den FAH GPu tracker noch nicht hatte, er hat die WU bei ca. 74% gekillt und dan kam der Fehler, nachdem ich auf OK gedrückt hatte hat er sich eine neue WU gezogen und weiter gefaltet


 
Die Fehlermeldung kommt bei mir manchmal, wenn der Treiber abranzt... Dann startet der neu, der Treiber, und dann kommt manchmal das Fensterchen...


----------



## ProfBoom (4. März 2012)

Uiuiui. Da habe ich ja bis jetzt echt Glück gehabt.
Mir schmiert regelmäßig der Treiber (Catalyst 12.1) ab, wenn ich League of Legends spiele...
Mit dem V7-Client ist mir bis jetzt allerdings eine kaputte WU erspart geblieben. Pausieren - neustarten - alles wieder gut.


----------



## Knutowskie (5. März 2012)

Die von Stanford wollen meine Pechsträhne wohl wieder gut machen... Ich bekomme fast nur noch 8031-8033 WUs... geil.

Dafür auf meinem SMP nur andauernd so 7501 kackWUs... Da bekommt man richtig Lust die zu löschen.

Was soll man sonst machen, damit die bei Stanford das mal merken? eine gewisse Varianz der Punkte is ja ok. Aber nicht so. Vor allem nicht so nach unten!

Wenn wir alle WUs löschen die Kacke sind, werden die irgendwann drauf reagieren müssen. 

Die wissen genauso wie wir, dass die WUs fertig gerechnet werden müssten. Und DIE brauchen UNSERE Rechner...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. März 2012)

@Knutowskie: Ich würd mal die Maschine-ID ändern > ist ein Versuch wert.


----------



## ernei (5. März 2012)

Hi.

Beim WU löschen sollte man überlegt vorgehgen.
Ich kann mich erinnern, dass man für den Bonus 80% der WUs erfolgreich abliefern muss.
Könnte also sein das es sonst keinen Bonus mehr gibt.
Die Frage ist wie das von Stanford gehändelt wird.


----------



## Malkolm (5. März 2012)

V7 1.50 unterstützt mitlerweile übrigens auch Python 2.7 (und damit Ubuntu 11.10 Standard). Sprich auch unter Ubuntu 11.10 ist jetzt das GUI des V7 möglich


----------



## Thosch (5. März 2012)

Knutowskie schrieb:


> ...
> Wenn wir alle WUs löschen die Kacke sind, werden die irgendwann drauf reagieren müssen.
> 
> Die wissen genauso wie wir, dass die WUs fertig gerechnet werden müssten. Und DIE brauchen UNSERE Rechner...


 Ob die das überhaupt merken wenn wir als einzige das so machen würden ???    Ich glaube nicht ... 
Auf meinem kurzzeitig rekrutierten Spiele-PC kommen aber auch nur die "guten" an, z.Z. 8033 für die GPU und 8011 für den CPU-Client. Paaaasst !


----------



## Knutowskie (5. März 2012)

naja wenn das ganze team mitmachen würde wäres denk ich schon merkbar.

aber hier: gibts ne neue SMP version? meiner knackt ja mit 6.34...

edit: gerade zieht sich mein SMP die nächste kack 7501... sofort gelöscht dwen scheiß. ehrlich, sowas ärgert einen.

Mal die Machine-ID geändert und schon gibts was anderes. Danke für den Tip!


----------



## Wolvie (6. März 2012)

Meine SBE hat sich gerade eine neue 6901 gezogen.
Und FahMon zeigt 3.055.xxx PPD an... hab ich nen Schreck bekommen


----------



## Bumblebee (6. März 2012)

Wolvie schrieb:


> Meine SBE hat sich gerade eine neue 6901 gezogen.
> Und FahMon zeigt 3.055.xxx PPD an... hab ich nen Schreck bekommen



Also sowas wie *3.055.182* Punkte als PPD 
Na dann mach so weiter - nehmen wir gerne an


----------



## Schmidde (6. März 2012)

So...nach 2h konnte meine 6903 auch mal gesendet werden. Woran es lag weis ich nicht, musste leider zum Arbeiten...aber zum Glück gibts ja Team Viewer für Android 
Als nächstes hat er sich ne 6901 mit normalen 250.000 steps gezogen, scheint also als ob ich von der Reihe an Schrott WUs erlöst bin


----------



## Bumblebee (6. März 2012)

Schmidde schrieb:


> So...nach 2h konnte meine 6903 auch mal gesendet werden. Woran es lag weis ich nicht, musste leider zum Arbeiten...aber zum Glück gibts ja Team Viewer für Android
> Als nächstes hat er sich ne 6901 mit normalen 250.000 steps gezogen, scheint also als ob ich von der Reihe an Schrott WUs erlöst bin



Ich klopf dir auf die Schulter und freu mich mit


----------



## Amigafan (6. März 2012)

Schmidde schrieb:


> So...nach 2h konnte meine 6903 auch mal gesendet werden. Woran es lag weis ich nicht, musste leider zum Arbeiten...aber zum Glück gibts ja Team Viewer für Android
> Als nächstes hat er sich ne 6901 mit normalen 250.000 steps gezogen, scheint also als ob ich von der Reihe an Schrott WUs erlöst bin


 

 . . . und ich drücke Dir beide Daumen, damit es so bleibt


----------



## picar81_4711 (7. März 2012)

Mein 980X-Spiele-PC faltet wieder! Zwar nur in einer VMware und auf 8 Kernen, aber das bringt doch ganz schön noch was....da ja die 8 Kerne sich "austoben" können......und ich kann sogar nebenbei zocken!


----------



## Thosch (7. März 2012)

... wenn man nur 1 viertel der inaktiven Falter reaktivieren könnte ... dann gäbs auch noch mal nen ganz schönen Schub an Punkten.
Apropos Punkte, ich tauche auch mal wieder in den Top-20 des Teams auf    und das bevor die 6903 fertig ist. Nice ... Die WU sollte in ca. 2080 min oder 34,67 h fertig sein ... genommen hätte ich auch diese Konstellation: siehe PIC.


----------



## Bumblebee (7. März 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> ... siehe PIC.



 nee, Bruder, gemäss PIC bis du in ca. 70 Sekunden fertig


----------



## Wolvie (7. März 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> [...]
> Edit:
> Dabei ist die "Rechenkraft" eines 2600K erstaunlich - er rechnet sogar eine 6904 bei moderater Übertaktung bei 4GHz immerhalb der vorgegebenen Zeit - mit einem "Zeitpolster" von knapp 6 Stunden . . .
> 
> ...


Wie bewegst du dein 2600k dazu big's zu ziehen?


----------



## Bumblebee (7. März 2012)

Wolvie schrieb:


> Wie bewegst du dein 2600k dazu big's zu ziehen?



Es gibt einen "Cheat" / "Hack" - wie auch immer du das nennen magst - der dem Clienten mehr Cores vorgauckelt als vorhanden sind


----------



## Thosch (7. März 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> nee, Bruder, gemäss PIC bis du in ca. 70 Sekunden fertig


 Na aber das wäre doch ne Maschine zum Falten ... oder ??


----------



## nfsgame (7. März 2012)

Ich werde erstmal bis Sonntag eine Faltpause einlegen. In meinem Büro pennen zwei Kumpels die morgen Nachmittag ankommen - ich möchte denen nicht zumuten, neben dem laufenden Falter zu schlafen .


----------



## mattinator (7. März 2012)

nfsgame schrieb:


> ich möchte denen nicht zumuten, neben dem laufenden Falter zu schlafen .


 
Den Falter wird das Geschnarche schon nicht stören.


----------



## tom7 (7. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab zur Zeit ein Problem mit den 70xxer WUs und dem v7: Normal laufen alle diese WUs auf meinem e3-1230 mit einer TPF von ca. 2 Min. Ab und zu wird dann aber eine genau dieser WUs nur mit einer TPF von +6 Min berechnet, was dann ca. 5k PPD entspricht. Dabei ist laut CPU-Z der Takt "normal" (=3,5 GHz) und alle Kerne werden ausgelastet. Auch die Spannung ist wie immer.

Woran liegt denn das nur? Echt schade, denn diese WUs laufen ja mit normaler Geschwindigkeit richtig gut!

Gruß


----------



## Amigafan (7. März 2012)

Wolvie schrieb:


> Wie bewegst du dein 2600k dazu big's zu ziehen?



Indem ich ihm "Beine" mache  - hiermit:[Ubuntu] Setting up big-bigadv (P6903) for dedicated 2600k


----------



## Schmidde (7. März 2012)

tom7 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich hab zur Zeit ein Problem mit den 70xxer WUs und dem v7: Normal laufen alle diese WUs auf meinem e3-1230 mit einer TPF von ca. 2 Min. Ab und zu wird dann aber eine genau dieser WUs nur mit einer TPF von +6 Min berechnet, was dann ca. 5k PPD entspricht. Dabei ist laut CPU-Z der Takt "normal" (=3,5 GHz) und alle Kerne werden ausgelastet. Auch die Spannung ist wie immer.
> 
> ...


 
Würde mal die Anzahl der Steps vergleichen.
Möglich dass da auch ein paar "faule" WUs unterwegs sind wie bei den 6903ern. Die hatten doppelt so viele Steps wie normal und dadurch auch eine doppelt (oder sogar noch mehr) so lange Faltzeit


----------



## Uwe64LE (7. März 2012)

tom7 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Ab und zu wird dann aber eine genau dieser WUs nur mit einer TPF von +6 Min berechnet, was dann ca. 5k PPD entspricht. Dabei ist laut CPU-Z der Takt "normal" (=3,5 GHz) und alle Kerne werden ausgelastet. Auch die Spannung ist wie immer.



Ich habe genau das gleiche "Problem" mit meinem i7 2600K. Diese "Schrott 5k PPD" WU kommen mir auch jeden Tag mal wieder unter. Die wechseln sich in schöner Regelmäßigkeit ab mit WU, die ~ 20.000 PPD bringen und WU, die ~ 35.000 PPD abwerfen.
Das scheint also nicht an der jeweiligen hardware zu liegen, sondern an der eigenartigen Projektpolitik, die Stanford betreibt.


----------



## Knutowskie (8. März 2012)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Das scheint also nicht an der jeweiligen hardware zu liegen, sondern an der eigenartigen Projektpolitik, die Stanford betreibt.



Welche mir manchmal auch echt derbe aufn Zeiger geht...


----------



## Wolvie (8. März 2012)

Knutowskie schrieb:


> Welche mir manchmal auch echt derbe aufn Zeiger geht...


 Immer wieder gerne genannt in diesen Zusammenhang: 8001/8004/8011 
Welche WU's sind den das, die bei euch so grottig lahm laufen?


----------



## acer86 (8. März 2012)

Wolvie schrieb:


> Immer wieder gerne genannt in diesen Zusammenhang: 8001/8004/8011
> Welche WU's sind den das, die bei euch so grottig lahm laufen?


 

7611er usw die laufen sehr langsam oder 10127er die brauchen 1,3Tage bis sie fertig sind und das trotz 4,2Ghz 

die 8001/8004/8011er laufen eigentlich sehr schnell bringen nur leider nix mehr seit sie von Stanford heruntergestuft wurden


----------



## Wolvie (8. März 2012)

acer86 schrieb:


> die 8001/8004/8011er laufen eigentlich sehr schnell bringen nur leider nix mehr seit sie von Stanford heruntergestuft wurden


 Das meinte ich.

Anbei: Mein 2600k macht gerade *non-OC* 26,3k PPPD mit einer 7500er


----------



## Uwe64LE (8. März 2012)

Wolvie schrieb:


> Welche WU's sind den das, die bei euch so grottig lahm laufen?


Die genaue Nummer kann ich dir erst sagen, wenn ich so ein Teil wieder abfasse.
Auf jeden Fall eine 70xx und nur mit dem v7. Mit dem alten client bekomme ich die schrecklichen Dinger nicht.


----------



## tom7 (8. März 2012)

Danke Uwe für deinen Hinweis, "freut" mich dass es dir auch so geht
Und wie du schon richtig gesagt hast, wir meinen *nicht* die 80xxer WUs, sondern 70xxer mit 600 Basecredit.


----------



## Knutowskie (9. März 2012)

Leute, was ist eine 7200 WU?

HFM zeigt an, dass es keine SMP WU ist, jedoch lastet der A4 meine 4 Kerne aus. ?!?

finde zu der nix im Netz.

lg


----------



## mae1cum77 (9. März 2012)

Knutowskie schrieb:


> Leute, was ist eine 7200 WU?
> 
> HFM zeigt an, dass es keine SMP WU ist, jedoch lastet der A4 meine 4 Kerne aus. ?!?
> 
> ...


 Ja genauso ein Mistding habe ich hier auch gerade...Punkte werden nur von FAHSpy erkannt, waren 68 Points oder so WTF.
Was soll das denn?


----------



## Bumblebee (9. März 2012)

Auch bei mir hat sich auf einem Rechner eine 7200 "eingeschlichen"; nicht so der Burner 

*Project 7200*​The goal of this project is to study the mechanism of activation of the signaling protein Nitrogen Regulatory Protein C (NtrC) in atomic detail. NtrC is a prototype system in which the conformational change is key to regulating signal transduction in bacteria. The protein is capable of interconverting between two biologically important conformations, and this conformational change is crucial for its signaling function. Understanding the details of the mechanism of interconversion will help us elucidate one of the most frequent bacterial signal transduction pathways. 

Additional Details
Points 484
Preferred Deadline 8 days
Final Deadline 12 days
This project uses the GRO-A4 FAH core software and is hosted by Folding@home server 129.64.95.82
Managers for this FAH project: This project is maintained by Francesco Pontiggia (pontiggi) and Dimitar Pachov (dpachov), researchers in the laboratory of Prof Dorothee Kern at Brandeis University. The focus of the research activity at Kern Lab is the characterization of internal motions that are at the basis for the function of biological macromolecules, with combined use of NMR experiments and molecular dynamics simulations


----------



## Wolvie (9. März 2012)

Knutowskie schrieb:


> Leute, was ist eine 7200 WU?[...]


Hab schon lange (vll seit Anfang dieses Jahres) immer mal wieder eine 7200er auf meinem Dual-Core XP Sys... und bekomme ich auch keine Bounspunkte angezeigt. Wenn ich allerdings die TPF im Bonus Calc eingebe, kommen letzen Endes PPDs raus, die im normalen Bereich liegen. Sprich 2-2,5k PPD.


----------



## Timmy99 (9. März 2012)

Hab mir mal die 7.1.50 geladen und ausprobiert. Gefällt mir soweit gut. Schnelle Aktualisierungsintervalle, PPD Anzeige die zu stimmen scheint (20.000 PPD im Schnitt war schon immer meine "Abteilung" ).
Kleine Kritik gibts trotzdem: Die "GPU Ruckler" treten verstärkt auf, wenn man FahControl offen hat. Rührt wohl daher, dass sich die Oberfläche öfter aktualisiert (Alle paar Sekunden).
Die ein oder andere WU wird auf mein Konto gehen, kann ja nicht komplett tatenlos zuschauen, wie Ihr hier abräumt


----------



## Amigafan (9. März 2012)

*@Project 7200*

Wenn Ihr den neuen Clienten V7.1.50 verwendet, wird Euch das vollständige "Sammelsurium" der WU angezeigt, nämlich
Base Credit 
Estimated Credit
Estimated PPD 
Estimated TPF

Man muss nur die  "richtige"  Software verwenden, dann erübrigen sich solche Fragen


----------



## Bumblebee (9. März 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> *@Project 7200*
> 
> Man muss nur die  "richtige"  Software verwenden, dann erübrigen sich solche Fragen



Stimmt schon - bloss das macht sie auch nicht besser


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. März 2012)

In was für einer Welt leben wir blos? 



Spoiler



http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/3043122_700b.jpg


----------



## Amigafan (9. März 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> In was für einer Welt leben wir blos?



In einer schlechten . . . 
Wo die Gier regiert - vor allem die Geldgier . . .und deswegen ein Menschenleben nichts mehr wert ist . . .

Sonst wäre z. B. Fukushima so nie passiert . . .


----------



## RG Now66 (10. März 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> In was für einer Welt leben wir blos?


 
WOW was man aller erfinden kann, wenn der Geldbeutel nicht voll genug wird 
Naja einen vorteil sehe ich darin dass die Bank immer sauber bleibt , wenn keiner sie benutzt.


----------



## Bumblebee (10. März 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> In was für einer Welt leben wir blos?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



... ist schon so, immer wenn man denkt es geht nimmer schlimmer hat wieder einer eine "gute" Idee


----------



## ProfBoom (10. März 2012)

Diese Bank ist ja wirklich schockierend... unglaublich.
Aber ob die lange von Vandalismus verschont bleibt?
Allerdings glaube ich auch nicht, dass so eine Bank in Deutschland legal ist.

Naja, eigentlich wollte ich ja meinen Senf zur neuesten V7 Version abgeben.
Die häufigen Aktualisierungen sind meines Erachtens nach nur Hochrechnungen.
Ich hatte es schon, dass im Frontend 3.20% angezeigt wurde und dann erst die 3% im Log auftauchten...
Die Gesamtppd-Rate schwankt um etwa 20% innerhalb einer Minute, auch, wenn man nichts am Rechner macht. Find ich etwas komisch.


----------



## Malkolm (10. März 2012)

Was ist gegen Geldgier denn einzuwenden?
Ich verkaufe ja auch keine Ware billiger als es sein muss, oder schenke anderen einfach Geld ohne mir davon Vorteile auszumalen.

Wenn ich als Gemeinde so effektiv Geld einnehmen kann, was ich dann an anderer Stelle zur Verfügung habe um bspw. KiTas zu finanzieren, ist das doch eine super Idee!


----------



## Bumblebee (10. März 2012)

Malkolm schrieb:


> Was ist gegen Geldgier denn einzuwenden?
> Ich verkaufe ja auch keine Ware billiger als es sein muss, oder schenke anderen einfach Geld ohne mir davon Vorteile auszumalen.
> 
> Wenn ich als Gemeinde so effektiv Geld einnehmen kann, was ich dann an anderer Stelle zur Verfügung habe um bspw. KiTas zu finanzieren, ist das doch eine super Idee!



Alles gut und schön aber es gibt *Grenzen*


----------



## Amigafan (10. März 2012)

Malkolm schrieb:


> Was ist gegen Geldgier denn einzuwenden?
> Ich verkaufe ja auch keine Ware billiger als es sein muss, oder schenke anderen einfach Geld ohne mir davon Vorteile auszumalen.



Weil die Geldgier sich verselbstständigt - sie braucht keine "Grundlage"
Und "Handeln" ist etwas ganz anderes - die "Auslotung" des Wertes einer Sache oder Gegenstandes (vorhandene "Grundlage") zwischen den Handelspartnern . . .



Malkolm schrieb:


> Wenn ich als Gemeinde so effektiv Geld einnehmen kann, was ich dann an anderer Stelle zur Verfügung habe um bspw. KiTas zu finanzieren, ist das doch eine super Idee!


 
Was steckt in dem Wort Gemeinde?
ALLGEMEIN - und solch ein "Ansinnen", egal zu welchem Zweck, widerspricht unserem Verständnis für Gemeinwesen und stellt damit nur im ersten Augenblick eine "sinnvolle" Idee dar . . .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. März 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Alles gut und schön aber es gibt *Grenzen*


Dito


----------



## Uwe64LE (10. März 2012)

Nun hat es mich mal wieder erwischt mit solch einer grottigen WU. Es ist eine 7014 und beschert mir mein schlechtestes
Ergebnis mit dem i7 2600K:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (10. März 2012)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Nun hat es mich mal wieder erwischt mit solch einer grottigen WU. Es ist eine 7014 und beschert mir mein schlechtestes
> Ergebnis mit dem i7 2600K:
> 
> 
> ...



Das sieht schlichtweg danach aus, dass Du keinen Passkey verwendest  - denn selbst mit einer *TPF von 114 MIn* müsstest Du noch Bonuspunkte bekommen (etwa 12) - oder die Angaben so aussehen, weil durch den Upload die Berechnung nicht mehr korrekt angezeigt wird . . .
Deine Interpretation ist also falsch . . .


----------



## Manicmanuel (10. März 2012)

Ich musste twar die Firmenrechner einbüßen, dafür werken jetzt (insofern in Betrieb) in meinem Hauptrechner eine Palit GTX 580 und eine Gigabyte GTX 560 ti twin frozr (im Spielbetrieb als Physx tätig) am Folding. Die Einrichtung des gpu-clients daterte etwas aber es läuft. So bringe ich nun auch Punkte nebenbei wenn ich BF3 oder meine Freundin Skyrim spielen.


----------



## MESeidel (11. März 2012)

Malkolm schrieb:


> Wenn ich als Gemeinde so effektiv Geld einnehmen kann, was ich dann an anderer Stelle zur Verfügung habe um bspw. KiTas zu finanzieren, ist das doch eine super Idee!


Welche Gemeinde macht das bitte schön?
Soziale Projekte, Kinder- und Jugendarbeit ist immer das erste wo gekürzt wird.
Warum sollte es das erste sein wenn mehr Einnahmen verteilt werden müssen?

 Und wenn du denkst dass man nichts verschenken kann, ohne sich "Vorteile auszumalen", ist das ehrlich sehr traurig...

Nicht vergessen: es gibt auch Sitzbänke die von Privatpersonen gesponsert wurden, weil sie an der Stelle beim Wandern gerne Rast machen.


----------



## Malkolm (11. März 2012)

In NRW (und in vielen anderen Bundesländern auch) hat ab 2013 jedes Kind unter 3Jahren einen Anspruch auf einen KiTa-Platz, von daher werden hier bei uns gerade viele "verzichtbare" Programme eingestampft um genug Gelder für solche Projekte zu haben.

Das soziale Projekte, Kinder und Jugendarbeit immer die ersten Punkte seien wo gekürzt wird ist vieleicht in der Bildzeitung so, nicht aber in der Realität. DIe öffentliche Hand weiß in den allermeisten Fällen sehr genau was sie tut.

Btw. sind auch gestiftete Bänke öffentliches Eigentum und erfahren die gleiche Aufmerksamkeit der öffentlichen Dienste wie andere Bänke auch. Das wäre auch versicherungstechnisch nicht anders machbar.

Nichts in dieser Welt geschieht ohne Hintergedanken. Geschenke ohne davon eigenen Nutzen zu ziehen sind unrealistisch, ich kenne niemanden der das tut. Die meisten Geschenke die ich verteile hinterlassen bei mir das Gefühl etwas gutes getan zu haben, die anderen haben in der Tat das Ziel eine Gegenleistung zu provozieren.
Aber das jemand einfach so etwas verschenkt, ohne dass es zumindest einen positiven Einfluss auf den Gemütszustand hat, ist in meinen Augen undenkbar und wäre wohl auch unmenschlich.


----------



## Amigafan (11. März 2012)

- ich glaube , so etwas nennt man: knapp daneben . . .  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit:



Malkolm schrieb:


> In NRW (und in vielen anderen Bundesländern auch)  hat ab 2013 jedes Kind unter 3Jahren einen Anspruch auf einen  KiTa-Platz . . .



. . . was eindeutig zeigt, dass die ehemalige "DDR" uns übernommen hat - nicht nur in dieser Beziehung 



Malkolm schrieb:


> Die öffentliche Hand weiß in den allermeisten Fällen sehr  genau was sie tut.



Der beste Witz, den ich je gehört habe - die Realität sieht - leider - ganz anders aus. 
Nicht umsonst wird jedes Jahr die Steuerverschwendung angeprangert. 
Und solange keiner für seine (unnützen) Ausgaben verantwortlich gemacht werden kann bzw für den "Behördenschwachsinn",. der grassiert, wird sich auch nichts ändern . . .


----------



## Knutowskie (11. März 2012)

BTT: Der 7er client zeigt vielleicht viel an, aber ich bleibe immernoch bei den 6er consolen. Warum? Hmmm... Hab mich dran gewöhnt und ohne GUI-Gedöhns erwarte ich auch mehr PPD. GUI gibt mir HFM wenn ich eine brauche. Jedoch hat mich einfach der Fakt stutzig gemacht, wie eine Singlecore WU meine 4 Kerne voll nutzen kann. Aber da wurde wohl vor ner Weile auch die SMP-Option eingebaut.

Was mich ziemlich nervt: Der zieht sich jetzt nur noch solche Teile. Maaaan.


----------



## Thosch (11. März 2012)

Manicmanuel schrieb:


> ... eine Gigabyte GTX 560 ti twin frozr (im Spielbetrieb als Physx tätig) ...


 mMn etwas "überqualifiziert" dafür ...


----------



## Bumblebee (11. März 2012)

Erstes Update* 140,913* Punkte  - da steht wohl wieder jemand auf dem Schlauch....
Mal sehen wie es sich weiterentwickelt; mein Update (36,953) war jedenfalls "suboptimal"


----------



## MESeidel (11. März 2012)

Malkolm schrieb:


> In NRW (und in vielen anderen Bundesländern auch) hat ab 2013 jedes Kind unter 3Jahren einen Anspruch auf einen KiTa-Platz, von daher werden hier bei uns gerade viele "verzichtbare" Programme eingestampft um genug Gelder für solche Projekte zu haben.
> 
> Das soziale Projekte, Kinder und Jugendarbeit immer die ersten Punkte seien wo gekürzt wird ist vieleicht in der Bildzeitung so, nicht aber in der Realität. DIe öffentliche Hand weiß in den allermeisten Fällen sehr genau was sie tut.


Der Kita-Platz Anspruch ist noch nicht Realität.
Und Anspruch heißt noch lange nicht dass das auch für die Eltern nutzbar ist (Arbeitszeit, Kosten, ...).

Ich kann sehr wohl Beispiele aus meiner Region aufzählen, die nichts mit "Bild Zeitung" zu tun haben.
Und ich habe auch Kontakt zu Mitarbeitern aus Einrichtungen des Bereiches.
Aber das wil ich hier gar nicht diskutieren.



Malkolm schrieb:


> Die meisten Geschenke die ich verteile hinterlassen bei mir  das Gefühl etwas gutes getan zu haben, ...


Ich kann mich nur wiederholen: das ist sehr traurig...


----------



## Wolvie (11. März 2012)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Nun hat es mich mal wieder erwischt mit solch einer grottigen WU. Es ist eine 7014 und beschert mir mein schlechtestes
> Ergebnis mit dem i7 2600K:
> 
> 
> ...


Wie hast du diese WU bekommen? Bzw. welchen Client und welches OS nutzst du? 
Laut BonusCalc sollten bei der TPF von 1:54 satte 35k PPD sprudeln. BTW: 2600 übertaktet? Wäre ja eine super WU ansonst!


----------



## Amigafan (11. März 2012)

Wolvie schrieb:


> Wie hast du diese WU bekommen? Bzw. welchen Client und welches OS nutzst du?
> Laut BonusCalc sollten bei der TPF von 1:54 satte 35k PPD sprudeln. BTW: 2600 übertaktet? Wäre ja eine super WU ansonst!



Natürlich - die 70xxer "Baureihe" gehört mit zu den besten WU´s, die man für seine CPU bekommen kann . . .  
Der verwendete Core müsste der A4 sein . . .


Edit:


Bumblebee schrieb:


> Erstes Update* 140,913* Punkte  - da steht wohl wieder jemand auf dem Schlauch....
> Mal sehen wie es sich weiterentwickelt; mein Update (36,953) war jedenfalls "suboptimal"



 - da haben wir wohl alle etwas geschwächelt . . . 
Das schlechteste Update seit langem . . .


----------



## Uwe64LE (11. März 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:
			
		

> Das sieht schlichtweg danach aus, dass Du keinen Passkey verwendest - denn selbst mit einer TPF von 114 MIn müsstest Du noch Bonuspunkte bekommen (etwa 12) - oder die Angaben so aussehen, weil durch den Upload die Berechnung nicht mehr korrekt angezeigt wird . . .
> Deine Interpretation ist also falsch . . .


Der größte Nachteil so eines RuKa-Threads ist die Unübersichtlichkeit. Deswegen nehme ich es dir nicht übel, dass du mir solch einen Anfängerfehler unterstellst.
Am passkey kann es nicht liegen, weil sich die 5000-PPD WU (ca. 10% Häufigkeit) mit 20.000 PPD WU (ca. 30% Häufigkeit) und mit 35.000 bis 39.000 PPD WU
(ca. 60% Häufigkeit) abwechseln- ohne dass zwischendurch in den Einstellungen etwas verändert oder der client beendet wird.
Ich lasse alle SMP WU zu 100% berechnen und schließe den client (automatisch) erst nach dem Beenden und Senden der WU.

Ein Anzeigefehler ist auch auszuschließen, weil ich beim Output (3 Stunden Zeitraum bei Kakaostats) ja auch extreme Unterschiede sehe. Da schwanken die
Werte zwischen 1.500 und 12.000 Punkten. Die WU werfen also wirklich unterschiedlich viele Punkte ab.

Übrigens tritt dieses Phänomen ja nicht nur bei mir auf. Tom7 z.B. hat auch schon davon berichtet.

Wie wäre denn deine Interpretation, wenn meine falsch ist?




Wolvie schrieb:


> Wie hast du diese WU bekommen? Bzw. welchen Client und welches OS nutzst du?
> Laut BonusCalc sollten bei der TPF von 1:54 satte 35k PPD sprudeln. BTW: 2600 übertaktet? Wäre ja eine super WU ansonst!


Wie gesagt, die WU wechselt ohne irgendwelche Eingriffe/Veränderung völlig von selbst mit anderen, normalen WU.
Ich verwende den v7.1.38 auf Win7 HP.
Der 2600 K läuft normalerweise im Winter mit 4,6 GHz, im Sommer auf 4,4- momentan jedoch "nur" mit 4,2 GHz seit es vor ein paar Wochen
bei neuen WU in Verbindung mit dem v7 zu nem BSOD kam (war aber auch ein allgemeines Problem, welches mehrere user betraf).


----------------------------------------------
Nachtrag:
Wir haben nicht allgemein von der 70xx Reihe geschrieben, sondern von einzelnen WU aus der 70xx -Reihe. Andere Projekte aus diesem Segment
werfen ja auch nach der Bewertungsänderung von Stanford immer noch 39.000 PPD ab.


----------



## Amigafan (11. März 2012)

*@Uwe64LE*

Dann habe ich zwei Tipps für Dich:

1. Update den Clienten auf V7.1.50 (aktuell)
2. Kontrolliere mal die tatsächlichen Punkte, die Du für diese WU erhalten hast

Es bleibt aber ungeklärt, warum Du (augenscheinlich) keine Bonuspunkte für diese WU bekommst . . .
Meine Vermutung - wie bereits erwähnt: der Upload der WU, und daher nur noch die Anzeige der Basispunkte (gleiche "Falschanzeige" auch im HFM beim Upload einer WU)!

Ausserdem:
Manche Punkteupdates werden  - warum auch immer - nicht immer zum Zeitpunkt des Uploads dazugerechnet. 
Mir ist aufgefallen, dass z. B. ein Upload, der um 21:15 beendet war, zwar in den Einzelstats nach 22:00 auftauchte, aber erst viel später in der Teamübersicht (gemeint sind die Stats *direkt* von Stanford, nach denen sich alle anderen Statseiten - logischerweise - richten)


----------



## mattinator (11. März 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> - da haben wir wohl alle etwas geschwächelt . . .
> Das schlechteste Update seit langem . . .


 
Meine Projekte wurden wie immer gerechnet, die Stanford User Stats scheinen (jetzt gerade) wieder zu stimmen. Vllt. waren zwischendurch die Stanford Stats nicht o.k., bei EOC und Kakao Stats ist zumindest mein Offset (gleich) zu wenig. Sollte sich dann mit dem nächsten Update wohl wieder ausgeglichen haben.


----------



## Uwe64LE (11. März 2012)

Komme noch nicht zum Update, weil ich gerade eine Mörder P6900 gezogen habe:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da werde ich wohl den GPU client beenden, um den Bonus nicht zu minimieren bzw gar zu gefährden.

73.000 Punkte für eine normale SMP WU finde ich schon heftig.


----------



## acer86 (11. März 2012)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Komme noch nicht zum Update, weil ich gerade eine Mörder P6900 gezogen habe:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



da hat sich dein sys eine Bigwu gezogen


----------



## Uwe64LE (11. März 2012)

Ich dachte, für 8 Kerner gibt´s keine BIG WU mehr (Win7 ohne cheat)


----------



## acer86 (11. März 2012)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Ich dachte, für 8 Kerner gibt´s keine BIG WU mehr (Win7 ohne cheat)


 
da hat sich mal eine verirrt, hatte auch seit langen mal wieder eine vor ein paar Wochen. sei doch froh, läuft gut mit 31min TPF und bringt gut punkte wen alles gut geht


----------



## Bumblebee (12. März 2012)

Auch ich hatte ja vor Wochen eine auf einem der 2600K - die nimmt man gerne und freut sich


----------



## freibier47906 (12. März 2012)

Tja,wie es aussieht,hat uns Platz 17 bald wieder  .


----------



## Abductee (12. März 2012)

die anderen "normalen" teams rücken aber auch nach.
erst bei platz 5 oder 4 dürfte mit awachs schluss sein.


----------



## picar81_4711 (12. März 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> die anderen "normalen" teams rücken aber auch nach.
> erst bei platz 5 oder 4 dürfte mit awachs schluss sein.



Zitat von *Wolvie* in *Eine Würdigung*: "Macht sich wohl bemerkbar, das ich mein System abgeschaltet hab 
Nein, Spaß..."

Ja, so manche Teams die hinter uns sind, geben ganz schön Gas......."kommt, lasst uns aufstoßen und ins Horn brechen"...... oder "hängt alles dran, was falten kann......."


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. März 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Zitat von *Wolvie* in *Eine Würdigung*: "Macht sich wohl bemerkbar, das ich mein System abgeschaltet hab
> Nein, Spaß..."
> 
> Ja, so manche Teams die hinter uns sind, geben ganz schön Gas......."kommt, lasst uns aufstoßen und ins Horn brechen"...... oder "hängt alles dran, was falten kann......."


Darf ich dann die Stromrechnung nach Traunstein schicken?


----------



## Bumblebee (12. März 2012)

Tja - nun ist es passiert - Platz 17 hat uns wieder 

Ich danke aber trotzdem allen im Team für ihre Beiträge - ihr rockt und ihr rockt weiter


----------



## Wolvie (12. März 2012)

Ich hätte u.U. ein *Sockel 2011* Board "_günstig_" abzugeben.
Es handelt sich um EVGA X79 FTW im E-ATX Format.
Bei Bedarf liefere ich gern noch weitere Details.


----------



## mae1cum77 (12. März 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Tja - nun ist es passiert - Platz 17 hat uns wieder
> 
> Ich danke aber trotzdem allen im Team für ihre Beiträge - ihr rockt und ihr rockt weiter


 Na aber Holla die Faltfee....


----------



## Z28LET (12. März 2012)

Wolvie schrieb:


> Ich hätte u.U. ein *Sockel 2011* Board "_günstig_" abzugeben.
> Es handelt sich um EVGA X79 FTW im E-ATX Format.
> Bei Bedarf liefere ich gern noch weitere Details.


 
Welches nutzt du jetzt?


----------



## Wolvie (12. März 2012)

Eben dieses EVGA Board. Pfleglich behandelt - keine Abnutzungen sichtbar. 
Ich muss mich allerdings noch mals richtig damit befassen. Kann aber sein, das es meine Anforderungen technisch einfach nicht erfüllt und ich mir beim Kauf ins Knie geschossen habe.


----------



## bieboderbeste (12. März 2012)

*AW: Laufzeit P6040 und P6041 - WICHTIG! VORM FRAGEN LESEN!*

Hallo Falter 

Ich wollte mal nachhören ob meine SMP2 Laufzeiten normal sind 

Ich habe den aktuellsten SMP2 Client installiert und habe als Projekt  6097 zugeschickt bekommen.
Als Flags hab ich folgende drinn: -smp  -advmethods -local -forceasm.
Falten tut ein Ph II X4 940 @ 3,0 GHz.  Mein TPF schwankt zwischen 30 Minuten bis 50 Minuten. Ist das normal ?
Achja, die CPU ist zu 100% ausgelastet.

Gruß bieboderbeste


----------



## Z28LET (12. März 2012)

Hm, suchst dann jetzt ein nicht so ganz High OC Board?!

Edit:
Also das  Projekt 6097 ist schon ein ziemlich grosses, das kann beim dem Phenom durchaus sein, dass der so lange braucht mit 30min.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. März 2012)

*AW: Laufzeit P6040 und P6041 - WICHTIG! VORM FRAGEN LESEN!*



bieboderbeste schrieb:


> Hallo Falter
> 
> Ich wollte mal nachhören ob meine SMP2 Laufzeiten normal sind
> 
> ...


Hallo bieboderbeste, du Fremdfalter aber die für gleiche, gute Sache. 

Lässt du deinen X4 ungestört falten?

Normalerweise kommen solche Schwanken zu Stande wenn der SMP beim falten gestört wird > Internet, Gaming, Hintergrundprozesse (Antivierensoft, automatische Updates,...) usw.


----------



## bieboderbeste (13. März 2012)

Fremdfalter is gut, ich kenn nur Zitronenfalter 
SG ist halt meine Heimat, allerdings hab ich das meiste Wissen von euch, da ich hier sehr oft mitgelesen hab und heut dachte ich ich könnte ja wenigstens fürs Forum bei euch auch meinen Beitrag leisten. Allerdings hatte ich mir den Einstand nicht direkt mit ner Frage vorgestellt.  

Naja, die Schwankungen könnt ich mir noch durch I-net oder Officeprogramme erklären. Mir war nur nicht bewusst das man bei der SMP2 auch solche fetten Teile abbekommt. Wollte die CPU eigentlich nur mal testen wies da so läuft, den Rest mach ich nur mit GPU.

Gruß bieboderbeste


----------



## Z28LET (13. März 2012)

Ich muss ja sagen, die 7000er Projekte sind ganz nett!


----------



## Wolvie (13. März 2012)

Hier, ich hol mal Platz 16 zurück nur dank der GPU's .... 
Und die CPU bringt mind nochmals 30k PPD...


----------



## sc59 (13. März 2012)

sehr schön und alle miteinander im Einklang. 
was hast du da am laufen wenn ich fragen darf?
4x 1 oder 2x x2?
greetz


----------



## Wolvie (13. März 2012)

2* GTX590, also 2*2... 
Bei dem PPD-"Einbruch" der 2. GPU sieht man, das dort der Bildschirm angeschlossen ist. 
Temp's der 4 Schätzchen sind himmlisch...


----------



## acer86 (13. März 2012)

Wolvie schrieb:


> Temp's der 4 Schätzchen sind himmlisch...




Welche meinst du die GPU Temp oder die Vom Netzkabel zur Steckdose


----------



## Amigafan (13. März 2012)

Wolvie schrieb:


> Hier, ich hol mal Platz 16 zurück nur dank der GPU's ....
> Und die CPU bringt mind nochmals 30k PPD...



Ich helfe Dir, Wolvie  - meine "Falter" laufen schon auf hochtouren:
Zum 1. Mal über 1.000K PPD 7-Tage-Schnitt und zum ersten mal unter den Top-3-Faltern


----------



## Wolvie (13. März 2012)

acer86 schrieb:


> Welche meinst du die GPU Temp oder die Vom Netzkabel zur Steckdose


... so wohl als auch...  Hab den Stromzähler noch nich angeschlossen - aber 1 kw kanns schon sein was da durch geht


----------



## Bumblebee (13. März 2012)

Wolvie schrieb:


> ... so wohl als auch...  Hab den Stromzähler noch nich angeschlossen - aber 1 kw kanns schon sein was da durch geht



Na, ganz so viel wird es schon nicht sein aber trotzdem ordentlich Saft aus der Leitung


----------



## Wolvie (13. März 2012)

Täusch dich nicht...
1  590 braucht alleine schon 365 Watt *2 sinds schon 730 + 130 für die CPU = 860.
Und dann noch der ganze Kleinkram... HDD, die ewig vielen Lüfter, SSD, Board, Pumpe, ......


----------



## Bumblebee (14. März 2012)

Ich täusche mich nie


----------



## Wolvie (14. März 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ich täusche mich nie


 Nachher sinds 998,2 Watt  
Hier, muss nochmal auf dicke Hose machen


----------



## Bumblebee (14. März 2012)

BOAH  - ist die Hose dick


----------



## Abductee (14. März 2012)

stimmen die werte von coretemp? über 80°C?


----------



## acer86 (14. März 2012)

Wolvie schrieb:


> Nachher sinds 998,2 Watt
> Hier, muss nochmal auf dicke Hose machen


 

trotz der 4X GPU client macht der 3960X in der VM immer noch 98K PPD die SB-E ´s Rocken aber dermaßen die Hütte YO! 

die 80C° find ich jetzt nicht so schlimm, mein alter Faltserver lief trotz Wakü auch meist bei 78-82C° die 2011er SB-e´s werden fast genau so heiß wie früher die 1366er Kochplatten


----------



## T0M@0 (14. März 2012)

Gab gestern ja nen neuen nvidia treiber. Mit dem hab ich wieder das problem, dass mein GPU Client sich nach jeder wu nen neuen fah core runter lädt und dann nix mehr macht... Jemand ne idee?

Oder kann man ohne verlust den v7 mit gtx580 verwenden?


----------



## acer86 (14. März 2012)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Oder kann man ohne verlust den v7 mit gtx580 verwenden?


 
nimm doch den FAH Gpu Tracker V2   der nutzt nur den V6 client und läuft sehr stabil, beim V7 muss du mit etwas weniger PPD rechnen so 250-380PPD


----------



## Bumblebee (14. März 2012)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Gab gestern ja nen neuen nvidia treiber.


 
Das ist richtig - die Version 296.10 WHQL

Sollte ich dazu kommen werden heute die 2 Testsysteme damit bestückt (1 WIN_XP // 1 WIN7_64bit)


----------



## Malkolm (14. März 2012)

Hab mit einer GTX 570 keinerlei Unterschiede zwischen V6 und V7 feststellen können


----------



## bieboderbeste (14. März 2012)

Der neue Treiber von nVidia ist wieder Schrott und lässt das Crunchen zur Tortur werden, hier mal ein Zitat bei uns ausem Forum:



> die neuen Treiber 296.10 von heute brechen bei mir bisher nicht ab !!
> laufen aber erst ca. ne Stunde
> 
> edit: nach 2,5h Rechenzeit dann doch die bekannten Abbrüche !!!
> ...


Gruß bieboderbeste


----------



## T0M@0 (14. März 2012)

acer86 schrieb:
			
		

> nimm doch den FAH Gpu Tracker V2   der nutzt nur den V6 client und läuft sehr stabil, beim V7 muss du mit etwas weniger PPD rechnen so 250-380PPD



Wenn der nur den v6 nimmt,dann  werde ich ja die gleichen Probleme haben.


----------



## T0M@0 (14. März 2012)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Wenn der nur den v6 nimmt,dann  werde ich ja die gleichen Probleme haben.


 
Ich mag den v7 nicht (und er mich auch nicht):

GPU Slot angelegt (GPU 0) --> Angezeigt wird die 9400GT, falten tut aber gar nichts
GPU Slot angelegt (GPU 1) --> Angezeigt wird die GTX 580, falten tut aber die 9400GT

Was soll das denn???

edit:

So gehts:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolvie (14. März 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> stimmen die werte von coretemp? über 80°C?


 Nein - die Temp's stimmen nur teilweise. 
Die Werte die man dort aktuell sieht, sind die, welche vorherschen, wenn die Lüfter ihren Dienst verrichten, sprich 45-51°.
Die über 80° kommen daher, das ich über Nacht alle Lüfter am Radi  ausgestellt hatte. Werde heute Nacht aber 2-3 mitlaufen lassen - der  Temp's wegen.
Noch beachtenswert ist:
Bei den hohen Temp's stieg der Verbrauch von 150 auf 175 Watt an. Bei einem Output von 99k PPD aber egal... 
Uuund: Ich hab lediglich den Multi auf x40 gestellt... keine Spannungen o.ä. verändert.

@acer86:
Wenn ich CPU-Only falte "steigt" die Ausbeute von 99k auf 103k PPD, in der Endabrechnung sind's dann 4-5k Punkte mehr.


----------



## Uwe64LE (14. März 2012)

acer86 schrieb:


> ... sei doch froh, läuft gut mit 31min TPF und bringt gut punkte wen alles gut geht


Ging gut und hat 73.702 Punkte gebracht- was im Vergleich mit den "alten" BIG WU leider nicht ganz mithalten kann.
Mein persönlicher Rekord für eine WU liegt irgendwo bei 99.9xx Punkten.


----------



## freibier47906 (15. März 2012)

Weiß jemand,ob man die Signatur,die fast alle drunter haben (also die,mit den Foldingstats) auch in anderen Foren verwenden kann? Wenn ja,könnte man so vielleicht noch den einen oder anderen auch zum Falten bringen.


----------



## Uwe64LE (15. März 2012)

Wenn du dir meine Signatur (die direkt über deiner Frage steht) mal ansiehst, hast du deine Antwort. 
Ich hab ja auch die Stats von zwei der drei Teams, für die ich falte, hier eingebunden.

Das sollte bei den meisten Foren funktionieren, da die Anleitung von EOC ja für die Nutzung in anderen
Foren gedacht ist.
Ansonsten: Versuch macht klug.


----------



## sc59 (15. März 2012)

Moin zusammen,
habe ein grosses problem mit V7.1.38 beta client .
Und zwar sind mir jetzt, die vergangenen zwei Tage, ca 14k Bonus Points nicht angerechnet worden.
Die berechneten WU´s bestanden aus 8022/8021 -> im Schnitt rund 800 bis 1200 Punkte.werden im log nach Berechnung auch so angezeigt.
nach dem ichs bemerkte:
1) erstmal Passkey neu eingegeben -> zum glück wieder ne 8022 (da nur kurze laufzeit 2,5h) -> keine Bonuspunkte   
       hatte eigentlich nichts geändert an dem client.
2a) V7 deinstalliert  --> neu installiert --> ne 8021 berechnet --> keine Bonuspunkte     
2b) auf geichem BS (Ubuntu10.10) in VM, V6 client gestartet --> alles OK alle Punkte angerechnet  
3) neue VM aufgesetz V7.1.38 inst --> wieder ne 8022 oder 21 bekommen ----> keine Bonuspunkte angerechnet. 

hatt jemand ne Erklärung?
hatt jemand 8021/22 WU´S berechnet und kann sagen das es bei ihm auf jedem Fall Punkte gibt?
Sind die WU´s aus der Bonusberechnung gestrichen worden?
Bin ich zu D*** nen Passkey einzugeben!?!?!?!

sc59


----------



## Bumblebee (15. März 2012)

HHHMMMM 

Irgendwie hockt grad etwas die Kröte im Trichter...
Irgendwie fliesst der Punktesegen grad nicht so sehr...

.-.-.-. jetzt schnell eine Ausrede damit es nicht heisst, dass der Bumble rumnöhlt .-.-.-.

Also *hüstel* hat jemand grössere " wurde nicht gesendet " zu vermelden??


----------



## Amigafan (15. März 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> HHHMMMM
> 
> Irgendwie hockt grad etwas die Kröte im Trichter...
> Irgendwie fliesst der Punktesegen grad nicht so sehr...
> ...




Ja, aber nur, weil sich die CPU "aufgehängt" hat - bei knapp 99% "baumelte" sie   

Aber: So hat sich glücklicherweise nur die Berechnungszeit "verlängert" - WU ist mittlerweile fertig 

Edit:
Es sind etwa 4000 Punkte "flötengegangen"  - so verbleiben nur gut 70K Punkte 


Edit2:

Tja - wenn ich alles hätte in Einsatz bringen können, was mal geplant war, so "verirrten" sich gut 10K PPD mehr auf mein "Konto".
Irgendwie wollte aber das letzte "Bauteil" nicht und hat sich auf dem Postweg zu mir "verflüchtigt"   
So ein Feigling . . .


----------



## Knutowskie (15. März 2012)

Ach ja, die neuen Nvidia-Treiber... toll... 
Ich bleib fein bei meinem 266.58... Der läuft unter Win7x64 mit der GTX470 AMP! noch am stabilsten...


----------



## T0M@0 (15. März 2012)

Knutowskie schrieb:


> Ach ja, die neuen Nvidia-Treiber... toll...
> Ich bleib fein bei meinem 266.58... Der läuft unter Win7x64 mit der GTX470 AMP! noch am stabilsten...


 
Also der neue will nicht mit dem v6 UND auch nicht mit dem v7 bei mir...


----------



## Amigafan (15. März 2012)

Knutowskie schrieb:


> Ach ja, die neuen Nvidia-Treiber... toll...
> Ich bleib fein bei meinem 266.58... Der läuft unter Win7x64 mit der GTX470 AMP! noch am stabilsten...





T0M@0 schrieb:


> Also der neue will nicht mit dem v6 UND auch nicht mit dem v7 bei mir...



 . . . daher bleibe ich beim letzten WQHL-Treiber: dem 295.73er. 
Der hat noch nie Probleme gemacht - weder unter V6.41 noch unter V7.1.43/48/50 - auf einer GTX460 768MB 850/2000/1700 MHz bei 0,962 V unter WinXP Pro


----------



## T0M@0 (15. März 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> . . . daher bleibe ich beim letzten WQHL-Treiber: dem 295.73er.
> Der hat noch nie Probleme gemacht - weder unter V6.41 noch unter V7.1.43/48/50 - auf einer GTX460 768MB 850/2000/1700 MHz bei 0,962 V unter WinXP Pro


 
Der 295.73er ging bei mir auch nicht. Der letzte, der funktionierte war 290.53


----------



## Amigafan (16. März 2012)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Der 295.73er ging bei mir auch nicht. Der letzte, der funktionierte war 290.53



Das kann dann für Dich nur heißen, diesen solange weiter zu nutzen, bis sich ein Neuerer adäquat dazu erweist . . .


----------



## freibier47906 (16. März 2012)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Wenn du dir meine Signatur (die direkt über deiner Frage steht) mal ansiehst, hast du deine Antwort.
> Ich hab ja auch die Stats von zwei der drei Teams, für die ich falte, hier eingebunden.
> 
> Das sollte bei den meisten Foren funktionieren, da die Anleitung von EOC ja für die Nutzung in anderen
> ...



Ich dachte,die Anleitung wäre angepinnt gewesen...hat jemand nen Link dahin?


----------



## Tahooma (16. März 2012)

Jop



http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/folding-home-pcgh-team-70335/642-folding-home-stats-die-signatur-einbinden.html


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (16. März 2012)

Faltet eigentlich schon jemand mit der HP Cloud?

Ich richte das alles gerade ein , die ersten 10 SMP Clients schaffen derzeit 27k PPD, die anderen 10 kommen gleich  Wenn das läuft werde ich mal einen Screenshot posten


----------



## mattinator (16. März 2012)

Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> Ich richte das alles gerade ein , die ersten 10 SMP Clients schaffen derzeit 27k PPD, die anderen 10 kommen gleich


 
Du Glücklicher, ich hatte von HP nur eine Einladung zu irgendeinem Event (in den USA ?) bekommen.


----------



## Amigafan (16. März 2012)

Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> Faltet eigentlich schon jemand mit der HP Cloud?
> 
> Ich richte das alles gerade ein , die ersten 10 SMP Clients schaffen derzeit 27k PPD, die anderen 10 kommen gleich  Wenn das läuft werde ich mal einen Screenshot posten



Na dann ist mit Dir bald ein "neuer Falter" in den Top 10 zu erwarten . . .


----------



## davidof2001 (16. März 2012)

Meine erste Anmeldung bekam ja eine deutliche Absage von HP. Und die zweite Anmeldung mit einem anderen Beweggrung hängt noch in der Schwebe.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (16. März 2012)

So hier der Screenshot 

Ganz oben ist noch der Lokale SMP Client der aber nicht dauerhaft falten wird, den Rest lasse ich natürlich so lange laufen wie ich es gratis nutzen kann


----------



## Schmidde (16. März 2012)

Uuuui  

Ich hab bis jetzt nur ne doofe Werbung als Antwort auf meine Anfrage bekommen 

Vielleicht auch noch mal mit einer anderen Begründung anmelden? Ist die ist die Anzahl der CPUs abhänging von der Begründung oder bekommt da jeder sie selben?


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (16. März 2012)

Schmidde schrieb:


> Uuuui
> 
> Ich hab bis jetzt nur ne doofe Werbung als Antwort auf meine Anfrage bekommen
> 
> Vielleicht auch noch mal mit einer anderen Begründung anmelden? Ist die ist die Anzahl der CPUs abhänging von der Begründung oder bekommt da jeder sie selben?


 
Bekommt jeder die selbe, aber ich habe mich gleich am Anfang angemeldet, inzwischen wird das anscheinend stärker limitiert wer reinkommt und wer nicht.


----------



## davidof2001 (16. März 2012)

Kannst du nicht die Kerne irgendwie zusammenlegen? Da sollte doch dann mehr bei rumkommen.

Ich hatte mir schon folgendes Tutorial ausgeschaut.

HPCS Setup Guide (Linux and Windows)


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (16. März 2012)

davidof2001 schrieb:


> Kannst du nicht die Kerne irgendwie zusammenlegen? Da sollte doch dann mehr bei rumkommen.
> 
> Ich hatte mir schon folgendes Tutorial ausgeschaut.
> 
> HPCS Setup Guide (Linux and Windows)


 
Früher schon, aber jetzt gibt es ein RAM limit von 20GB über alle Instanzen, mit 10x2 Kernen schafft man da am meisten. 
Viele fahren auch 2x4 und 1x2 aber jemand meinte bei 10x2 schafft man mehr PPD, falls man nicht eine super WU erwischt  

Falls das Limit wieder aufgehoben werden sollte wären natürlich auch wieder big WUs möglich, mit 8 Kernen und dem core hack. 


Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus mit Tapatalk


----------



## ProfBoom (17. März 2012)

Hilf mir doch mal bitte auf die Sprünge...
Wieviel RAM braucht denn eine big-WU?
Folding ist, zumindest für Windows, eine 32-bit Anwendung und kann damit max 2GB belegen.
Rechnet man dann noch 1GB für das Betriebssystem drauf, könnte man doch 6 Instanzen laufen lassen.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (17. März 2012)

ProfBoom schrieb:


> Hilf mir doch mal bitte auf die Sprünge...
> Wieviel RAM braucht denn eine big-WU?
> Folding ist, zumindest für Windows, eine 32-bit Anwendung und kann damit max 2GB belegen.
> Rechnet man dann noch 1GB für das Betriebssystem drauf, könnte man doch 6 Instanzen laufen lassen.


 
Das Problem ist das es die 8 Kern Instanzen nur mit 32GB gibt und die 4Kern mit 8 oder 16 GB, man kommt also recht schnell an die 20 GB grenze bzw. Die 8 Kern Variante fällt ganz raus. 
Ich hoffe wenn die private beta in die public beta umgewandelt wird dass auch das limit fällt oder verändert wird. 

Ansonsten würde ich mich auch nicht beschweren, 50k PPD sind besser als keine 50k PPD  

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus mit Tapatalk


----------



## freibier47906 (17. März 2012)

Tahooma schrieb:


> Jop
> 
> 
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...olding-home-stats-die-signatur-einbinden.html



Habs mal probiert,klappt allerdings nicht bei allen Foren. Einige meckern rum,daß nix dynamisches "Irgendwas" in Signaturen erlaubt sei. Na egal,mach ich es eben nur da,wo es geht.


----------



## Wolvie (17. März 2012)

Nachdem nun über 3 Tage mein System einwandfrei lief und die P.6903 gefaltet hat, ist es heute morgen um 11.30 eingefroren  P.6901 bei über 50% am A...chja... die Technik


----------



## Amigafan (17. März 2012)

Wolvie schrieb:


> Nachdem nun über 3 Tage mein System einwandfrei lief und die P.6903 gefaltet hat, ist es heute morgen um 11.30 eingefroren  P.6901 bei über 50% am A...chja... die Technik



Warum am A . . .?

Die WU wird doch normalerweise regelmäßig gesichert, was den Faltfortschritt betrifft - da sollte nach einem Neustart höchstens die Sequenz, die noch nicht gesichert war, fehlen . . .


----------



## Wolvie (17. März 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Warum am A . . .?
> 
> Die WU wird doch* normalerweise* regelmäßig gesichert, was den Faltfortschritt betrifft - da sollte nach einem Neustart höchstens die Sequenz, die noch nicht gesichert war, fehlen . . .


Normalerweise schon.... aber laut Log hatte er irgent ein Problem den letzten Checkpoint zu finden/ zu lesen...
Kurzer Hand, hat er das, was er bis jetz schon gerechnet hatte wieder zurück geschickt und sich ne neue gezogen...


----------



## Thosch (17. März 2012)

Kenn ich nur zu gut ...


----------



## mattinator (17. März 2012)

Wolvie schrieb:


> ist es *heute morgen um 11.30* eingefroren



Na dann: Mahlzeit. Meinst Du, dass für Deinen Rechner da noch "morgen" ist ? Trotzdem mein Mitgefühl, ist schon blöd wenn man ohne Ergebnis den Strom vergeudet hat.


----------



## Knutowskie (17. März 2012)

HP cloud??? Hab ich was verpasst?

edith: Hab ich mich doch gleich mal angemeldet. Mal sehen wieviel da in meinem Spamfilter hängen bleibt...


----------



## mattinator (17. März 2012)

Da könnte ich dann doch noch schwach werden: Erster Test der Nvidia GeForce GTX 680 aufgetaucht! AMDs Radeon HD 7970 geschlagen? - kepler, nvidia. Wenn die Daten stimmen, wäre das weniger Verbrauch als meine momentanen Karten und enorm mehr (Folding-)Leistung. Der bisher angepeilte Preis ist mir jedoch etwas zu hoch. Wird sicher noch fallen, wenn der GK110 kommt. Aber erstmal abwarten, was davon wirklich wahr ist.


----------



## Thosch (17. März 2012)

...toll... hab mir jetzt ne 6904 "eingefangen". TPF ist um genau 8min zu lang um Bonuspoints zu erhalten.     Werde die wohl abschießen wenn sich das nicht bessert bis sagen wir mal 10-15%.    Aber leider kann ichs mir nicht vorstellen das sich da was ändert ... wie auch ohne OC-Möglichkeiten.  

Btw.: Wie kann ich erzwingen das das bisher Errechnete übertragen wird ?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. März 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> ...toll... hab mir jetzt ne 6904 "eingefangen". TPF ist um genau 8min zu lang um Bonuspoints zu erhalten.  Werde die wohl abschießen wenn sich das nicht bessert bis sagen wir mal 10-15%.  Aber leider kann ichs mir nicht vorstellen das sich da was ändert ... wie auch ohne OC-Möglichkeiten.


Ein paar Minuten wird es schon varieren aber kaum die erforderlichen 8min. 

Muss mich gerade beherschen den Wunsch nicht zu äussern dir die WU abzunehmen > gibt massig Punkte.  
Geht sowas überhaupt, die WU eines anderen Falter zuende zu falten?


----------



## Schmidde (18. März 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> ...toll... hab mir jetzt ne 6904 "eingefangen". TPF ist um genau 8min zu lang um Bonuspoints zu erhalten.     Werde die wohl abschießen wenn sich das nicht bessert bis sagen wir mal 10-15%.    Aber leider kann ichs mir nicht vorstellen das sich da was ändert ... wie auch ohne OC-Möglichkeiten.



Da wirds wohl Zeit für den zweiten Opteron  
Nein, die 6904er wirklich nochmal etwas happiger als die 6903er. Da liegt die TPF bei mir gleich 10-12min höher..gesamt Falt-Dauer über 3 1/4 Tage 



Thosch schrieb:


> Btw.: Wie kann ich erzwingen das das bisher Errechnete übertragen wird ?



Wie meinst? Den angefangenen Teil der 6904er?


----------



## picar81_4711 (18. März 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> ...toll... hab mir jetzt ne 6904 "eingefangen". TPF ist um genau 8min zu lang um Bonuspoints zu erhalten.



Das kannst Du mit einer Speicherbegrenzung in der client.cfg "steuern", dass Du keine P6904 mehr bekommst. 
Ich zitiere: _*"if you want to avoid P6904 but wanted P6903, you can set memory=2799mb in the folding client setup. If you wanted to avoid P6903 & P6904 (ie: only crunch normal bigadv), set memory=1999mb."*_


----------



## mattinator (18. März 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Ich zitiere: _*"if you want to avoid P6904 but wanted P6903, you can set memory=2799mb in the folding client setup. If you wanted to avoid P6903 & P6904 (ie: only crunch normal bigadv), set memory=1999mb."*_


 
Kann man das ggf. auch auf andere Projekte übertragen ? Für meine Hardware sind z.B. 7611-er Projekte grenzwertig, allerdings belegt der Core momentan gerade mal 122 MB (Virtual Size).


----------



## steffen0278 (18. März 2012)

hi Leute. Hab den SMP heute mal wieder installiert und werde (hoffe mein Vater bekommt nicht mit das der Rechner hier 24h läuft) mal wieder rechnen lassen. CPU ist nur nen Athlon x2. viel macht er nicht, aber schauen wir mal.
Schön wieder hier zu sein


----------



## nooby-on-mp3 (18. März 2012)

Also wenn die Werte der GTX680 wirklich stimmen, kann man sich ja auf einen satten Punktegewinn freuen!

Allein 1536 Shader Einheiten und der Stromverbrauch, sind ja auf dem Papier bis jetzt Traumwerte!

Ach habe ja noch was wo ich mich freue, endlich bin ich in den Top50!!!

Hoffe das bleib auch eine Weile!


----------



## steffen0278 (18. März 2012)

Was ist denn aus der alten Garde geworden? Mein Kumpel Subaru macht ja auch nichts mehr. Man war das ein Duell die eine Woche im Sommer damals. Harmatia wollte doch auch mal nen Monsterserver bauen kann ich mich erinnern. Gibts den Newsletter noch?


----------



## ProfBoom (18. März 2012)

steffen0278 schrieb:


> hi Leute. Hab den SMP heute mal wieder installiert und werde (hoffe mein Vater bekommt nicht mit das der Rechner hier 24h läuft) mal wieder rechnen lassen. CPU ist nur nen Athlon x2. viel macht er nicht, aber schauen wir mal.
> Schön wieder hier zu sein


 
Hi, ist ja nett, dass du wieder dabei bist.

Aber hast du auch mal überlegt, warum dein Vater nicht möchte, dass der PC 24 Stunden am Tag läuft?
Mal abgesehen von den Stromkosten ist z.B. immer auch eine gewisse Brandgefahr gegeben.
Irgendwann, spätestens bei der nächsten Stromrechnung, fliegt's eh auf. 
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das besonders angenehm wird.


----------



## Thosch (18. März 2012)

Dank@all für die Tipps. Mal schauen ... Für ne 2. CPu ärgerts mich noch nicht genaug über verlorene Punkte ... 

Frage dazu: FaHControl sagt mir das ich Bonuspoints bekomme (und das nicht zuwenige !!), der Bonus Point Calculator ( Folding@home Bonus Point Calculator ) hingegen sagt mir das ich keine bekomme. Ausser Frage steht wem ich glauben *will*, aber wem *kann* ich glauben ??



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ein paar Minuten wird es schon varieren aber kaum die erforderlichen 8min.
> 
> Muss mich gerade beherschen den Wunsch nicht zu äussern dir die WU abzunehmen > gibt massig Punkte.
> Geht sowas überhaupt, die WU eines anderen Falter zuende zu falten?


 Vllt. wenn man den Client-Ordner mit allen Dateien "verschickt" ...  dann nur noch den Namen ändern ... ?? Hat das schon mal wer versucht ?


----------



## Thosch (18. März 2012)

...


----------



## ProfBoom (18. März 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Vllt. wenn man den Client-Ordner mit allen Dateien "verschickt" ...  dann nur noch den Namen ändern ... ?? Hat das schon mal wer versucht ?


 
Es geht so nicht, da der WU-Server weiß, wem er die WU zugeteilt hat.
Wir haben mal eine WU weitergegeben bis 98% berechnet und dann hat der eigentliche "Eigentümer" die WU zuende berechnet und zurückgegeben.
Das war aber Single-Core v6.


----------



## Knutowskie (18. März 2012)

mattinator schrieb:


> Da könnte ich dann doch noch schwach werden: Erster Test der Nvidia GeForce GTX 680 aufgetaucht! AMDs Radeon HD 7970 geschlagen? - kepler, nvidia. Wenn die Daten stimmen, wäre das weniger Verbrauch als meine momentanen Karten und enorm mehr (Folding-)Leistung. Der bisher angepeilte Preis ist mir jedoch etwas zu hoch. Wird sicher noch fallen, wenn der GK110 kommt. Aber erstmal abwarten, was davon wirklich wahr ist.


 
Die Leistung der 7970 ist in normalen Bereichen längst nicht geschlagen. Gerade bei Bitcoin-Mining wird die wohl abgehen wie de Luzi. Schon alleine von den "Papierwerten" her ist die immernoch besser. Und eins muss man AMD lassen: Die bringen neuere Treiber raus, die auch echt was bringen, nicht so wie bei Nvidia, wo man echt nen  alten Treiber nehmen muss, damit es ordentlich geht... Das kotzt mich so bissl an. Der 266.58 ist bei mir immernoch der Treiber, der wirklich stabil funktioniert. Leider wollen manche Spiele einen neuen unstabilen Treiber erzwingen. Gefällt mir echt nicht.

Nvidia ist so sehr damit beschäftigt, neue Karten auf den Markt zu kloppen, dass die Treiber immer schlechter werden. Wenn die nur einen einzigen speziellen Treiber für die 580 oder ähnliches rausbringen würden, könnte man sich ne 600er Reihe erstmal sparen. Die Karten könnten einiges an Mehrleistung erzielen, wenn sie denn optimal genutzt werden würden...


----------



## steffen0278 (18. März 2012)

@ProfBoom:

zu 1. Ich bin 34 Jahre und kann mich mit meinem Vater einigen. 2. Ist in dem Raum, wo der Rechner steht eine Brandmelde und Rauchwarnanlage installiert (bin selbst Elektriker). 3. ist das mein Musikserver. nur ein Athlon 64 X2 (Windsor) mit 2,4GHz und einer passiven 7300LE. Verbrauch weit unter 100 Watt.


----------



## Wolvie (18. März 2012)

@steffen0278: Meinste wirklich? Der Windsor alleine hat eine TDP von 95 oder gar 110 Watt und diese nutzt er beim falten auch völlig aus. 


Wie war das eigentlich mit den Grafiktreibern nochmal? Der 266.58 war der Stabilste bisweilen?


----------



## Bumblebee (18. März 2012)

Wolvie schrieb:


> Wie war das eigentlich mit den Grafiktreibern nochmal? Der 266.58 war der Stabilste bisweilen?



Das lässt sich leider so allgemein nicht beantworten
Es hängt stark von der Grafikkarte ab und dem BS

Fakt ist allerdings, dass der 266.58er *generell *der stabilste ist (zu falten)


----------



## Knutowskie (18. März 2012)

So ist es. Außer auf der GTS450 und der GTX550Ti, da gehen die garnicht unter Win 7 64bit... Da muss man andere nehmen. Ich bin da beim 267.59 und die Clients schön im Kompatibilitätsmodus ausführen, da sonst die GPU nur 50% belastet wird...

lg


----------



## ProfBoom (18. März 2012)

@steffen0278

In dem Falle habe ich natürlich nichts gesagt...

"Ich hoffe mein Vater bekommt's nicht mit" klang für mich halt eher nach 14 Jahre und "Papa wird's schon zahlen".
Es sollte nur ein Hinweis sein und ich hoffe, dass du es mir nicht übel nimmst.


----------



## PCGHGS (18. März 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Das lässt sich leider so allgemein nicht beantworten
> Es hängt stark von der Grafikkarte ab und dem BS
> 
> Fakt ist allerdings, dass der 266.58er *generell *der stabilste ist (zu falten)


 ...mit dem 290.36er hatte ich noch keine Probleme 

Windows 7 HP 64bit
Sys1: Gigabyte GTX 560TI OC
Sys2: 2x EVGA GTS 450 SC


----------



## Wolvie (19. März 2012)

Ok, die 2 lad ich mir mal runter und leg sie in meinem Folding Ordner ab... Thx 

Weiter habe ich (mal wieder) eine Frage:
Es gibt für die GPU ja keinen PPD Calc, oder? 
Weil bei dem 7er Client werden ja (immer noch.........) keine PPD für GPU2 Clients angezeigt. Und mich würde es interessieren wie viel PPD meine GTX260 jetzt macht, nachdem ich vom V2 GPU Tracker auf den 7er Client gewechselt habe. Die TPF ist (z.B.) bei einer 5768 von 54 auf 35 (!) Sek. geschrumpft. (OC auch wieder nach oben geschraubt, liegt nicht nur am Client)
Könnte man vll mit FahMon den FahLog auslesen?


----------



## mattinator (19. März 2012)

Kannst mal FAHWatch7 probieren: Folding Forum • View topic - FAHWatch7. Oder einfach die Punkte des Projektes über dessen Dauer auf 24 h (1440 min / 86400 s) normieren.


----------



## tripod (19. März 2012)

meine kiste foldet gerade noch ihre letzten proteine für die aktuelle saison. 

hab derzeit schon wieder über 25°c zimmertemperatur 

ist mir fast ein wenig zu viel. 

hatte gehofft ich bekomme die 4 millionen noch gerade so zusammen, aber wird wohl erst herbst/winter soweit sein.

sodenn... bis die die tage/nächte wieder kühler werden


----------



## Manicmanuel (19. März 2012)

Thosch schrieb:
			
		

> mMn etwas "überqualifiziert" dafür ...



Sicher aber sie leistet in non-physx Spielen nebenbei F@H Arbeit ... von daher  
Das bischen Alice/Metro/Batman..Ich spiele mehr BF3 und meine Liebste Skyrim... Sie faltet doch recht schnell im Vergleich zur alten GTX280.


----------



## Wolvie (19. März 2012)

mattinator schrieb:


> Kannst mal FAHWatch7 probieren: Folding Forum • View topic - FAHWatch7. Oder einfach die Punkte des Projektes über dessen Dauer auf 24 h (1440 min / 86400 s) normieren.


 Habs "per Hand" ausgerechnet... nachdem ich FAHWatch gefunden hatte... aber das wollte nicht.
Ergebnis: Magere 8.715 PPD obwohl die TPF um etliche Sek. gesunken ist..  vll n Rechenfehler... *hoff*


----------



## steffen0278 (20. März 2012)

ProfBoom schrieb:


> @steffen0278
> 
> In dem Falle habe ich natürlich nichts gesagt...
> 
> ...



Nene, schon gut. Vater bekommt natürlich ein paar Euro. Ist ja kein Problem.


----------



## bieboderbeste (20. März 2012)

Wolvie schrieb:


> Habs "per Hand" ausgerechnet... nachdem ich FAHWatch gefunden hatte... aber das wollte nicht.
> Ergebnis: Magere 8.715 PPD obwohl die TPF um etliche Sek. gesunken ist..  vll n Rechenfehler... *hoff*


 
Is kein Rechenfehler, meine GTX260-216 schafft auch nur soviel. Leider, aber besser wie nix. Außerdem kommts ja stark aufs Projekt an, die 10*** werfen sogar noch weniger ab, ca. 7800 PPD

Gruß bieboderbeste


----------



## Wolvie (20. März 2012)

Is ne GTX260 mit 192 Shader @ 1620 Mhz........


----------



## bieboderbeste (20. März 2012)

Wolvie schrieb:


> Is ne GTX260 mit 192 Shader @ 1620 Mhz........


 
Na mit dem Takt knallt sie ja richtig was durch 
Meine läuft auf Standardtakt, reicht mir aber erstmal, wobei es mir schon ein wenig in den Fingern juckt sie zu übertakten und zu sehn was geht.... 

Gruß bieboderbeste


----------



## Bumblebee (20. März 2012)

Wolvie schrieb:


> Is ne GTX260 mit 192 Shader @ 1620 Mhz........



Du meinst die *Shader* laufen mit 1620 MHz?? - bööööses Teil
Wie hoch läuft denn die GPU??


----------



## Wolvie (20. März 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Du meinst die *Shader* laufen mit 1620 MHz?? - bööööses Teil
> Wie hoch läuft denn die GPU??


 
'türlich der Shader... GPU wäre etwas... krass 
Komplett läuft sie 575 (GPU) 1620 (Shader) 1200 (Mem) @ 1,0625V gekühlt via Accelero Xtreme.
Vorher (mit milderem OC) lag die TPF bei 54 Sek, jetzt sind es 35 Sek. Aber wenn ich es ausrechne, komme ich nur auf ~8700 PPD. So viel hat sie vorher laut GPU Tracker auch gemacht


----------



## davidof2001 (20. März 2012)

Die TPF und PPD sind bei meiner GTX260-216 auf dem gleichen Niveau bei niedrigeremShadertakt aber mehr GPU. 
Ich würde sagen da het der Tracker sich ein wenig verrechnet.


----------



## Schmidde (21. März 2012)

Hm, für den Sommer muss ich mir einen anderen Stellplatz für meinen Server suchen, der heizt jetzt schon den gesamten ersten Stock auf


----------



## Amigafan (21. März 2012)

Schmidde schrieb:


> Hm, für den Sommer muss ich mir einen anderen Stellplatz für meinen Server suchen, der heizt jetzt schon den gesamten ersten Stock auf



Du hast also ein "Stockheizwerk" - und ich dachte immer, die heissen: Blockheizwerk


----------



## Bumblebee (21. März 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Du hast also ein "Stockheizwerk" - und ich dachte immer, die heissen: Blockheizwerk



 you made my day 

BTW:

Heizt der Server die Etage
kommt der Vater schnell in Rage
denn das "heizen" kostet Kohle
und auch wenn es ist zum Wohle
vieler Menschen die erkranken
die den Einsatz dann verdanken
wird die Rechnung ihn dann reizen
und er mit den Euros geizen

So, ich habe fertig


----------



## mattinator (21. März 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> ...
> wird die Rechnung ihn dann reizen
> und er mit den Euros geizen
> 
> So, ich habe fertig




Bist Du mit Wilhelm Busch verwandt ?


----------



## Amigafan (21. März 2012)

Doch der Sohn konnt es nicht lassen, 
wollte weiter Geld verprassen, 
das Falten vieler Proteine, 
dass war seine Arbeitsschiene.
Doch der Sohnemann erschreckt, 
weil vom Vater gleich enddeckt
ziehet er den Stecker raus - 
und die Geschichte . . .  die ist aus 


Edit:

Merke:
Das Dichten ist des Geistes Lust,
erfüllt mit Stolz, doch nie mit Frust.
So manches Wort wird arg gebogen
zu einem Reim dann hingezogen.

Geschliffne Reime, die sind wichtig -
normaler Test ist völlig nichtig
Doch -  macnher Reim, der macht benommen
dem ist mit Geist nicht beizukommen.

Dann bleibt nur eins: sich abzuwenden
um den Versuch schnell zu beenden . . .


----------



## nichtraucher91 (21. März 2012)

woha da schaut man ein mal hier rein um kurz zu schauen ob die Welt noch heile ist und da das^^

Da fällt mir nur ein: egal wie dich du bist, Goethe war Dichter! 

Edit: völlig vergessen was ich eig schreiben wollte. PS3 is on air oder so^^


----------



## Bumblebee (21. März 2012)

Schön, dass wir nicht nur Falter sondern auch Dichter hier haben - auch und gerade weil wir ja sonst nicht ganz dicht sind


----------



## Amigafan (21. März 2012)

Einen hab ich noch: 

Manch Frau läst sich den Geist vergiften,
spielt mit dem Wunsch: "Ich lass mich liften"
Sie hofft, dass dieser schöne Schein
reicht in die hohle Birne rein . . . .
Doch aufgepasst! Ich hör Gemunkel:
Trotz "Scheinen" bleibts im Geiste dunkel . . .


----------



## Thosch (21. März 2012)

Böse Zungen könnten jetzt meinen: _"Was Drogen aus den Leuten macht ..."_    Ich fands aber .


----------



## Thosch (21. März 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Schön, dass wir nicht nur Falter sondern auch Dichter hier haben - auch und gerade weil wir ja sonst nicht ganz dicht sind



Jooo ... wer für alles offen ist kann nicht ganz dicht sein !!


----------



## Knutowskie (21. März 2012)

Meine GPU immer 764x WU's ziehen muss,
die sind ja mal der Mega-Stuss,
Wollen nicht falten und brechen immer ab,
bringen mich um den Verstand, vielleicht auch ins Grab.

Ich will wieder 803x WU's falten,
dann kann ich meine AVG-PPD auch halten.
Nur weiß ich weder ein noch aus,
Die GPU-console die bleibt aus.

Gelöscht habe ich schon Ordner und Dateien,
beim Start seh ichs Verderben und möchte schreien,
schon wieder so eine Drecks-WU,
ich lösch die wieder und seh zu.

Hat einer der Genossen vielleicht ne Idee?
Ich will wieder ordentlich PPD!
In meiner Bude wirds langsam kalt,
Mein Hilferuf hoffentlich sehr weit schallt!


So Ende. Scheiß 764x WUs... gehen einfach nicht.


----------



## acer86 (21. März 2012)

Da ist man mal kurz weg und kommt wieder hier herein
und denkt sich nur WTF! das muss das Falsche Forum sein.
doch dan les ich in den Reimen von Wu´s und PPD und denke mir das ist schon OK!


Edit:@ Knutowskie Welchen client nutzt du? Versuch mal den V6er da gibt es eigentlich nur noch 803Xer Wu´s am besten ohne Flag´s oder den GPU Tracker V2


----------



## Knutowskie (22. März 2012)

ich hab schon immer den 6er am laufen. Irgendwie bockt der grade echt....

edit: advmethods raus und schon gehts ordentlich weiter... hoffe ich


----------



## T0M@0 (22. März 2012)

HFM in v0.9.0 ist auch für den v7 

Weiß einer warum mein GPU v6 die GTX580 nur noch zu 80% auslastet?


----------



## Wolvie (22. März 2012)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> HFM in v0.9.0 ist auch für den v7
> 
> Weiß einer warum mein GPU v6 die GTX580 nur noch zu 80% auslastet?


Nur 80%... geht ja mal gar nich.  Naja, vll mag die GPU denn V7 Client haben? 
Nein - Spaß. Kenn ich, vorallem beim GPU3. Hab mal was gehört von wegen Kompatibilitätsmodus und dann Vista/ XP ... aber kein Plan ob das stimmt/geht. 
Client einfach mal neu aufsetzen oder ganz banal einfach mal Sys neu gestartet? Oder die letzte Zeit i.wie mit Grafiktreibern hantiert?

BTW: 
@*Knutowskie*: Du nutzst den 6er und bekommst die lumpigen WU's? Probiers mit dem 7er or dem V2 GPU Tracker, da bekommst die 8031-8033 und die machen gut PPD......


----------



## Knutowskie (22. März 2012)

Hey!

Das mit dem Kompatibilitätsmodus habe ich mal rausgefunden: Probiers aus. Bei mir hilft der Modus für WinXP. Die GTX550Ti will sonst auch nur 54% ausgelastet werden.

Die 8031 is grad wieder am rechnen und wirft wieder fein was ab. Warum sich das Ding diese WUs ziehen musste und wieso meine client.cfg total zerschreddert war bleibt wohl ein Mysterium.

Vielleicht sollte ich meinen Rechner einfach mal neustarten. Läuft jetzt seid 35Tagen und 10h nonstop...


----------



## T0M@0 (22. März 2012)

Ok, werd zuhause mal mit kompatibilitätsmodus versuchen. Client und PC wurde natürlich schon neugestartet 

Und ja, hab mit sehr vielen Treibern experimentiert


----------



## Special_Flo (22. März 2012)

So ich mach mal dampf xD   wer kommt hinter her?

mfg Flo


----------



## acer86 (22. März 2012)

Special_Flo schrieb:


> So ich mach mal dampf xD   wer kommt hinter her?
> 
> mfg Flo


 

da kan ich Über


----------



## Special_Flo (22. März 2012)

Das mein ich xD


----------



## tripod (22. März 2012)

so oft hab ich noch nie (und werd ich wohl auch so schnell nicht mehr) "gefällt mir" geklickt...

danke an alle dichter


----------



## Amigafan (22. März 2012)

tripod schrieb:


> so oft hab ich noch nie (und werd ich wohl auch so schnell nicht mehr) "gefällt mir" geklickt...
> 
> danke an alle dichter




Ich will mal etwas "Aufklärung" betreiben - auch, was das Dichten angeht 

Manch einer mag gemeint haben, er sei "im falschen Film", im falschen Forum oder einige hätten eine e, seien  oder gar  . . .

Da kann ich nur sagen: 

Ach, wer hätte das gedacht,
der Bumble hat mich drauf gebracht!      -  (nicht wirklich, aber soll sich ja reimen )
Diesen Tag vergess ich nie:      -  (wer´s glaubt )
den schönen Tag der *Poesie* . . .       -  (ja, ja - so einen Tag gibt es wirklich )


Und dieser Tag war gestern, Mittwoch, der 21.03.2012 - *Ihr "Kulturbanausen"*


----------



## mae1cum77 (23. März 2012)

Hat irgendwer schon Informationen zur Faltleistung der neuen GTX 680. Das würde mich brennend interessieren.
MfG

...........................EDIT:..................................................................................................................................
hab das als Aussage im NVidia-Forum gefunden:


> Zitat von *Amorphous@NVIDIA
> *We honestly haven't spent a ton of time on LuxMark – it's not a high  priority app for us.  And LuxMark performance has little to do with  Folding@Home performance.  We are working with Stanford on a new  Folding@Home client that takes maximum advantage of our new Kepler  architecture.  Stay tuned for more info!


Frage schon halb beantwortet...


----------



## der_yappi (23. März 2012)

Irgendwie komisch...
nVidia macht sich die Mühe stark mit Stanford zusammen zu arbeiten um ihre Chips auszureizen.
Und ATI / AMD hat ne sehr interessante Architektur und ordentlich Dampf unter der Haube - aber bei denen hat man das Gefühl das sie (was F@H anbelangt) "auf der faulen Haut liegen"
Muss man nicht verstehen, oder


----------



## Bumblebee (23. März 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> den schönen Tag der *Poesie* . . . - (ja, ja - so einen Tag gibt es wirklich )
> 
> Und dieser Tag war gestern, Mittwoch, der 21.03.2012 - *Ihr "Kulturbanausen"*



Ein megaheftiges  an den hoomer - er hat's gemerkt


----------



## Amigafan (23. März 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ein megaheftiges  an den hoomer - er hat's gemerkt



Das "megaheftige " gebe ich direkt an Dich zurück, Bumble - Du bist schliesslich der Initiator gewesen und ich hab mehr durch Zufall als durch eigenes Wissen davon erfahren . . .


----------



## Wolvie (23. März 2012)

mae1cum77 schrieb:


> Hat irgendwer schon Informationen zur Faltleistung der neuen GTX 680. Das würde mich brennend interessieren.
> MfG


Ich denke mal, das die GTX680 ein gutes Stück oder (wenn ich nach meiner, an den Haaren herbeigezogenen Rechnung gehe) das Doppelte an PPD abwirft.
Aber auf alle Fälle:

[X] Waiting for GTX690 ! (Natürlich auch wieder SLI )
[X] Replace GTX590@Sli



der_yappi schrieb:


> Irgendwie komisch...
> nVidia macht sich die Mühe stark mit Stanford zusammen zu arbeiten um ihre Chips auszureizen.
> Und ATI / AMD hat ne sehr interessante Architektur und ordentlich Dampf unter der Haube - aber bei denen hat man das Gefühl das sie (was F@H anbelangt) "auf der faulen Haut liegen"
> Muss man nicht verstehen, oder


Dem stimm ich zu. 
In anderen Bereichen in denen es um GPGPU-Leistung geht, sind die AMD Karten meist weit aus schneller als die "Grünen".
Würde man die Leistung wirklich voll ausschöpfen können, wären AMD Karten bestimmt bevorzugt zum Falten, wegen des niedrigeren Anschffungspreises, (teils) niedrigerem Stromverbrauch und (ggf.) mehr Punkten. Habe fertig.


----------



## Bumblebee (23. März 2012)

> Hat irgendwer schon Informationen zur Faltleistung der neuen GTX 680. Das würde mich brennend interessieren.
> MfG


 
Wenn ich mich auf den Onlinetest von PCGH beziehe ist die Leistung im Bereich GPGPU eher "durchwachsen"
Stimmt, mit einem neuen Clienten für die Keppler könnte sich das ändern
Und bestimmt wird der 110er heftig aufdrehen


----------



## Malkolm (23. März 2012)

Von der reinen Theorieseite her sollte die Computing-Power der GTX 680 um ca. 20-30% größer sein als die der GTX 580, allerdings selbst das erst nach Kompileroptimierungen.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (24. März 2012)

Hi,

endlich habe ich wieder einen funktionierenden PC und kann wieder falten! 

Ich habe F@H installiert. So richtig läuft es aber noch nicht. Der SMP liefert magere 590 PPD, die GPU arbeitet gar nicht.
Laut FAHControl läuft die GPU-WU, ist aber bei 0%. GPU-Z zeigt eine GPU Load von 2% an (-> Desktop/Aero/Chrome). CPU-Auslastung ist 100%.
Muss man überhaupt noch irgendwelche Flags wie -forceasm oder -bigadv setzen? Ich habe jetzt erst mal keine Flags gesetzt. Ich habe über ein halbes Jahr nicht gefaltet und habe keine Ahnung mehr. 
Checkpoints habe ich auf 5min gesetzt, weil das häufige Abspeichern dank SSD nichts ausmacht(?).

Mein System:
AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE
HD 5870
4GB RAM
Windows 8


----------



## Bumblebee (24. März 2012)

Also erstmal WB - Jever - schön, dass wir dich wiederhaben
Dann ist Windows 8 - nach meinem letzten Informationsstand - (noch) nicht sehr faltfreundlich

Wenn du mit der ATI falten willst dann nimm den V7
Für die CPU setzt du am besten immer noch die bewährte flag:

Name .........Value 
client-type advanced 

Wenn du weitere Hilfe brauchst dann frag einfach


----------



## mattinator (25. März 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Wenn du mit der ATI falten willst dann nimm den V7
> Für die CPU setzt du am besten immer noch die bewährte flag:
> 
> Name .........Value
> client-type advanced


 
Und für die CPU die Core-Anzahl fixieren, mit GPU wohl am besten auf 3, ansonsten 4 Kerne. Außerdem soll für AMD-CPU's in den Expert-Optionen -forceasm nützlich sein.


----------



## Bumblebee (25. März 2012)

Immer wenn man denkt man hat alles schon gesehen.... 

Zieht euch das mal rein 


```
[21:59:22] Completed  22250000 out of 25000000 steps (89%).
[22:02:19] Completed  22500000 out of 25000000 steps (90%).
[22:05:17] Completed  22750000 out of 25000000 steps (91%).
[22:08:14] Completed  23000000 out of 25000000 steps (92%).
[22:11:11] Completed  23250000 out of 25000000 steps (93%).
[22:14:08] Completed  23500000 out of 25000000 steps (94%).
[22:17:05] Completed  23750000 out of 25000000 steps (95%).
[22:20:02] Completed  24000000 out of 25000000 steps (96%).
[22:23:00] Completed  24250000 out of 25000000 steps (97%).
[22:25:57] Completed  24500000 out of 25000000 steps (98%).
[22:28:55] Completed  24750000 out of 25000000 steps (99%).
[22:31:51] Completed  25000000 out of 25000000 steps (100%). [B][COLOR=red]<==[/B][22:31:52] mdrun_gpu returned 52
[22:31:52] NANs detected on GPU [B][COLOR=red]<==[/B][22:31:52] 
[22:31:52] [EMAIL="Folding@home"]Folding@home[/EMAIL] Core Shutdown: UNSTABLE_MACHINE [B][COLOR=red]<==[/B]
[22:31:55] CoreStatus = 7A (122)
[22:31:55] Sending work to server
[22:31:55] Project: 8032 (Run 15, Clone 161, Gen 9)
[22:31:55] - Error: Could not get length of results file work/wuresults_01.dat
[22:31:55] - Error: Could not read unit 01 file. Removing from queue.
[22:31:55] - Preparing to get new work unit...
```
 
Einfach nur


----------



## mattinator (25. März 2012)

Vllt. hast Du Glück und die Punkte werden noch gerechnet:



> [22:31:55] Sending work to server



Bei mir bleibt da meistens der Core-Prozess hängen und nach einem harten kill sind die Daten nicht mehr brauchbar.


----------



## Thosch (25. März 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Immer wenn man denkt man hat alles schon gesehen....
> 
> Zieht euch das mal rein
> 
> ...



... also DAS hatte ich auch schon ... muß man wohl so hinnehmen ...


----------



## ernei (25. März 2012)

Hi Bumblebee,



			
				Bumblebee schrieb:
			
		

> Immer wenn man denkt man hat alles schon gesehen....
> 
> Zieht euch das mal rein
> 
> ...



Das ist böse.
Da hilft es wenig, dass es eine kleine GPU WU war und keine Big CPU.
Mein Mitgefühl hast Du.


----------



## Malkolm (25. März 2012)

So das Finanzamt hat endlich die Steuerrückzahlung rausgerückt...dass die sich auch immer soviel Zeit lassen 

Aus einer Laune hinaus, und weil mir das Zusammenklicken auf mindfactory gerade soviel spaß gemacht hat, hab ich einen Teil davon mal in einen neuen Faltrechner investiert. Freu mich schon aufs Zusammenbauen


----------



## Wolvie (25. März 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Immer wenn man denkt man hat alles schon gesehen....
> 
> Zieht euch das mal rein
> [...]
> Einfach nur


 *Gefällt mir NICHT Button such*


----------



## davidof2001 (25. März 2012)

Malkolm schrieb:
			
		

> So das Finanzamt hat endlich die Steuerrückzahlung rausgerückt...dass die sich auch immer soviel Zeit lassen
> 
> Aus einer Laune hinaus, und weil mir das Zusammenklicken auf mindfactory gerade soviel spaß gemacht hat, hab ich einen Teil davon mal in einen neuen Faltrechner investiert. Freu mich schon aufs Zusammenbauen



Was hast du dir denn alles zusammengeklickt?


----------



## T0M@0 (25. März 2012)

Malkolm schrieb:


> So das Finanzamt hat endlich die Steuerrückzahlung rausgerückt...dass die sich auch immer soviel Zeit lassen
> 
> Aus einer Laune hinaus, und weil mir das Zusammenklicken auf mindfactory gerade soviel spaß gemacht hat, hab ich einen Teil davon mal in einen neuen Faltrechner investiert. Freu mich schon aufs Zusammenbauen


 
Also von meiner Steuerrückzahlung könnte ich mir einen ganzen Lüfter kaufen


----------



## Malkolm (25. März 2012)

Nachdem ja rausgekommen ist, dass man auch mit dem SR-X keinerlei Möglichkeiten haben wird die LGA 2011 Xeons zu übertakten habe ich mir einen i7-3930K gegönnt.
Inklusive Board, Quad-Channel-Kit, kleiner SSD, einem mittelwattigen Gold-NT und ein paar WaKü Teilen (1m Schlauch + Umrüstkit auf den neuen Sockel) ist es sogar noch dreistellig geblieben. Damit sogar nur halb so teuer wie mein ursprünglicher Plan (SR-X oder Asus Z9PE-D8 mit 2x Xeon E5-2650@OC). Im Zweifel damit sogar die vernünftigere Wahl (kann man bei einem Faltrechner noch von Vernunft sprechen? ).

In (Falt-)Rente gehen aber im Gegenzug mein doch betagter C2Q-9450 sowie die Zentralheizung GTX 570. Letzere wird aber natürlich bei Faltaktionen reaktiviert


----------



## Amigafan (25. März 2012)

Malkolm schrieb:


> Nachdem ja rausgekommen ist, dass man auch mit dem SR-X keinerlei Möglichkeiten haben wird die LGA 2011 Xeons zu übertakten habe ich mir einen i7-3930K gegönnt.
> Inklusive Board, Quad-Channel-Kit, kleiner SSD, einem mittelwattigen Gold-NT und ein paar WaKü Teilen (1m Schlauch + Umrüstkit auf den neuen Sockel) ist es sogar noch dreistellig geblieben. Damit sogar nur halb so teuer wie mein ursprünglicher Plan (SR-X oder Asus Z9PE-D8 mit 2x Xeon E5-2650@OC). Im Zweifel damit sogar die vernünftigere Wahl (kann man bei einem Faltrechner noch von Vernunft sprechen? ).
> 
> In (Falt-)Rente gehen aber im Gegenzug mein doch betagter C2Q-9450 sowie die Zentralheizung GTX 570. Letzere wird aber natürlich bei Faltaktionen reaktiviert



Welches Board willst Du dafür "Dein Eigen" nennen können?


----------



## Wolvie (25. März 2012)

Und welchen RAM...
Habe ein Quad-Channel Kit von Coarsair zu verkaufen.


----------



## Uwe64LE (25. März 2012)

Mal unabhängig vom Preis kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen, worin der Vorteil einer übertaktbaren CPU mit 12 Kernen (Threads)
im Vergleich zu 2 nicht übertaktbaren CPU mit jeweils 16 Threads liegen soll.
Die beiden Xeon sollten sowohl mehr Punkte abwerfen, als auch zukunftssicherer sein. Irgendwann wird die Drohung wahr und
BIG BIGs laufen wirklich nur noch mit >16 Kernen. Spätestens dann wird der 3930 IMO zur falttechnischen Fehlinvestition.


----------



## Malkolm (25. März 2012)

Es ist schlicht und ergreifend der Preis. So gibts einen neuen Rechner + einen netten Urlaub mit der Familie, statt nur einen neuen Rechner. 

Von der reinen Rechenpower ist ein 12Threader@4,5GHz einem 32Thread-System@2GHz natürlich unterlegen, und in absehbarer Zukunft wird man damit nicht mehr die größten verfügbaren WUs rechnen können, aber seine 70k PPD wird er immer abwerfen.
Zudem lässt er sich auch für allerlei anderen Krams gebrauchen, und eben nicht nur zum reinen Falten, was ihn in meinen Augen zu einer ausgewogeneren Investition macht.

Board wird ein Rampage Formula werden. Das Speicherkit ist ein Corsair Vengeance 1600er.


----------



## Thosch (26. März 2012)

Moin@all! DerTag fänt ja gut an ... hatte eben bei 60% eine Unstable Kiste und NAN´s beim GPU-Cl. ...  
Und dann stand noch dabei:
...
03:29:40:Connecting to 171.67.108.141:8080
03:29:40:Server responded WORK_QUIT (404)
03:29:40:WARNING: Server did not like results, dumping  *<-- *
03:29:40:Cleaning up Unit 00
...
Will man nix mehr an Resultaten haben ...??


----------



## Bumblebee (26. März 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Moin@all! DerTag fängt ja gut an ...


 
Ja, manchmal ist Wundern angesagt.... 

Nachtrag: EoC ist immer noch down


----------



## Amigafan (26. März 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Moin@all! DerTag fänt ja gut an ... hatte eben bei 60% eine Unstable Kiste und NAN´s beim GPU-Cl. ...
> Und dann stand noch dabei:
> ...
> 03:29:40:Connecting to 171.67.108.141:8080
> ...



Das ist/war bei mir schon immer so, wenn ich die Meldung NAN/unstable Machine bei der GPU bekam - keine Punkte und "Faltergebnis" für den A . . .  


Edit:

Das darf doch nicht Warstein - ääh - wahr sein:
Trotz 114K 24h Avg "nur" Platz 7? 
Ihr spinnt doch alle  . . .  uups  - dann gehöre ich ja auch dazu


----------



## Bumblebee (26. März 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Das ist/war bei mir schon immer so, wenn ich die Meldung NAN/unstable Machine bei der GPU bekam - keine Punkte und "Faltergebnis" für den A . . .



Das ist klar - ist bei allen so
Aber WARNING: Server did not like results, dumping ist schon sehr speziell


----------



## Amigafan (26. März 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Das ist klar - ist bei allen so
> Aber WARNING: Server did not like results, dumping ist schon sehr speziell



Auch da muß ich Dir leider widersprechen: 
Selbige Meldung habe auch ich erhalten - nach dem mehrmaligen Versuch, eine GPU-WU zu falten, die aber immer mit "Unstable Machine" abgebrochen wurde . . . 
(Extra alte Logs durchsucht )


----------



## Special_Flo (26. März 2012)

Guten Tag, 
Meine GX2 laufen nu mit 6354 PPD pro Gpu also Aktuell ca. 12708 PPD von einer Karte.

Kurze frage hat wer schon auf einem E350 mit der Gpu gefaltet?

mfg Flo


----------



## mattinator (26. März 2012)

Das konnte  ich mir jetzt nicht verkneifen.


----------



## Bumblebee (26. März 2012)

mattinator schrieb:


> Das konnte ich mir jetzt nicht verkneifen.



 nice - wird nicht lange halten - aber nice


----------



## mattinator (26. März 2012)

Manchmal bietet der Job ein paar Möglichkeiten, s. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...mmelthread-der-serverwahn-54.html#post4061756. Kaufen würde ich den Server aber nicht.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. März 2012)

mattinator schrieb:


> Das konnte ich mir jetzt nicht verkneifen.


Das schöne Bild kenn ich gut, auch wen es nur von kurzer Dauer ist.


----------



## Thosch (27. März 2012)

Ich flipp gleich aus und springe im Dreieck !!! Die 6803 ist fertig gerechnet, ne neue geladen, die wird entpackt ... dann klick ich den falschen Button an und der Client beendet sich. Na ja denke ich starteste einfach neu aber ...

*große Sch...e !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Könnte * !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Steht die runtergeladene auf READY und die eigendl. Fertige (!) beginnt der von neuem zu Falten !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

AAAAAAAHHHHHHH  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ist da irgendwas noch zu retten von der WU  !?!?!?  Ich lass den Cl. erst mal aus, vllt. hat ja wer ne Idee. Und ich finde auch die LOG-Dateien nich ...  

Ich kill das Sys, mir reichts ... das 11.10er is ja wohl 4t   !!!!!!!!!  Hab damit auch ü 1min TPF mehr !!


----------



## Bumblebee (27. März 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Ich flipp gleich aus und springe im Dreieck...
> Ist da irgendwas noch zu retten von der WU !?!?!? Ich lass den Cl. erst mal aus, vllt. hat ja wer ne Idee. Und ich finde auch die LOG-Dateien nich ...



Also erstmal mein herzliches Beinkleid - sowas ist zum ka...lk kann man immer gut gebrauchen

Du findest die LOG-Dateien nicht oder sie sind nicht da wo sonst??

*Ey-Jungs-AUUFSTEHEN - da ist ein Bruder in Not*


----------



## Thosch (27. März 2012)

Im 10.04er LTS wußte ichs wo die zu finden waren, hier im 11.10er ...  nur Caos. Und dadurch das das HAHControl-Fenster nicht wie im WIN bei  Klick auf EXIT in die Taskleiste verschwindet ist die Ka..e zustande  gekommen. Nun wollte ich sehen ob ich in irwelchen LOG-Dat. was  sehen/finden kann um irwas zu retten. Aber da der Cl. versucht hat die  WU neu zu berechnen denke ich mal ist die hin. Und mit hin sind um die  220k Points ...   Vor allem bleibt das Ladedatum bestehen (22.03.) und das Ablaufdatum für den Bonus auch (27.03.).

Nur noch zum  ...


----------



## mae1cum77 (27. März 2012)

Au Backe...220k Points so zu verlieren ist ja mal extra bitter. Beileid!


----------



## mattinator (27. März 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Ist da irgendwas noch zu retten von der WU  !?!?!?


 
Hast Du mal den Client mit der Option -send all versucht ?


----------



## Bumblebee (27. März 2012)

Steht der Speicherort der LOG nicht im *SYSTEM INFO*-Reiter?


----------



## ProfBoom (27. März 2012)

"Und dadurch das das HAHControl-Fenster nicht wie im WIN bei  Klick auf EXIT in die Taskleiste verschwindet".

Oh? Wenn ich auf Quit klicke, beenden sich unter Windows alle clients.

Hast du schonmal nach den Logdateien gesucht? Versuch's mal mit "log-*.txt"

Im System Info-Reiter steht der Speicherort der Config und unter "CWD" (current working directory) das aktuelle Verzeichnis.
Dieses enthält bei mir den "logs"-Ordner.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. März 2012)

@Thosch: Mein Beileid. 

Die Log findest du unter Dateisystem/var/lib/fahclient. 



Könnte mir jemand aus Deutschland einen kleinen Gefallen machen?
Versucht bitte mal das Forum www.bmw-k-forum.de aufzurufen > klappt seit gestern nicht mehr. 
Danke im vorraus.


----------



## Abductee (27. März 2012)

aus österreich gehts auch nicht.


----------



## mae1cum77 (27. März 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @Thosch: Mein Beileid.
> 
> Die Log findest du unter Dateisystem/var/lib/fahclient.
> 
> ...


Geht bei mir auch nicht. Sagt mir "could not establish connection to server...).
EDIT: Bin aus (D).


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. März 2012)

Dann ist wohl der Forumsserver defintiv abgeschmiert. 
Schade, waren immer interessante Gespräche und das obwohl es nicht ums falten ging.


----------



## Abductee (27. März 2012)

kannst ja einen itx-falter ins topcase installieren


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. März 2012)

Besser mit dem 6-Zylinder den Falter antreiben > man, gäb das ein Faltmonster.


----------



## Abductee (27. März 2012)

da wird die belastete lichtmaschine das kränkliche leistungsgewicht ja noch mehr ruinieren


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. März 2012)

Ich steh halt nicht auf Rennsemeln > wenn ich auf ne Tour gehe, dann hört die nicht schon nach 1-2h Fahrt auf. 

0-200km/h in 7s definiere ich nicht als langsam für einen Sporttourer.


----------



## T0M@0 (27. März 2012)

Ich gucke mir morgen eine Suzuki GSF 650 an


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. März 2012)

Hatte vorher 6 Jahre lang eine BMW F 650 CS > das Gegenteil von meiner 1600 GT.


----------



## mattinator (27. März 2012)

mae1cum77 schrieb:


> Geht bei mir auch nicht. Sagt mir "could not establish connection to server...).
> EDIT: Bin aus (D).


 
Dto. (gleiche Meldung, gleiche Herkunft).


----------



## Thosch (27. März 2012)

"Dateisystem/var/lib/fahclient" ist leer, nehme an das das ne "Ordnerleiche" vom 38er Client ist. Hab ja den 50er drauf.
Unter CWD steht: _"/home/Thosch_0815/*.*FAHClient" _,bis zum Namen finde ichs, den Ordner mit Punkt vorweg leider nicht.
Suche nach _".log"_ hat nix bekanntes gebracht.
_"-send all"_ in nem Terminal brachte Fehlermeldung _"ERROR: unknown command or variable 'send' "._ Hab wie gesagt den v7 7.1.50 drauf. Hab mich mit _sudo_ und  _telnet localhost 36330_ +anschl.PW "eingewählt".
Aber, da er die gleiche Wu wieder anfangen will wird da wohl nix zu retten sein. Könnte ich wie gesagt evtl. noch in den LOG-Dateien sehen, wenn ich die sehen würde.


----------



## mattinator (27. März 2012)

Also ich habe unter Redhat Enterprise Linux v.6 die folgenden Pakete installiert:
fahclient-7.1.52-1.x86_64.rpm
fahcontrol-7.1.52-1.noarch.rpm
fahviewer-7.1.52-1.x86_64.rpm
Da liegen die Daten unter /var/lib/fahclient, auch die log.txt. Unter /var/lib/fahclient/logs liegen die archivierten Protokoll-Dateien. Unter _/home/Thosch_0815/*.*FAHClient_ (bei Dir) sollte nur die Benutzer-Konfiguration des Clients liegen. Evtl. hast Du als normaler Nutzer keinen Zugriff auf /var/lib/fahclient und siehst deshalb keine Dateien. Gib mal im Terminal ein: sudo ls -al /var/lib/fahclient, dann sollten alle Dateien und Verzeichnisse darin angezeigt werden. Wenn dann nichts kommt, ist es wohl wirklich futsch. Denke nicht, dass sie zwischen Ubuntu und Redhat Linux die Verzeichnisstruktur so unterschiedlich angelegt haben. Übrigens kann man den sofortigen Folding-Start des v7-Clients mit der Extra Client Option pause-on-start und dem Wert true unter Configure, Expert unterbinden. Hier mal meine config.xml aus Windows (ohne passkey, will sicher keiner für mich Projekte abliefern ):


> <config>
> <!-- FahCore Control -->
> <checkpoint v='3'/>
> <core-priority v='high'/>
> ...


----------



## Thosch (28. März 2012)

Moin. Werd ich wohl mit leben müssen das die (auf READY stehende) WU futsch ist. Wie gesagt die Zeiten stehen ja noch vom ersten Berechnen da und die Punkte zählen runter. Wie kann ich eigentlich in dem Fenster die  WU abschiessen, bzw. löschen während die andere noch rechnet ?? Ich nehem an geht nur im/übers Terminal ...


----------



## Amigafan (28. März 2012)

Da es sich um Client V7 handelt - leider ja 

Aber: auch diese "Löschaktion" läst sich relativ einfach bewerkstelligen . . . 

1. Du lokalisierst den Work-Ordner, der die Dateien der zu löschenden WU enthält. Das sollte ein "eigenständiger" Ordner sein, der nur die Dateien dieser WU enthält - der Client kennzeichnet die Ordner mit einer Doppelziffer, also Work00, Work01 etc
2. Du öffnest ein Terminal und ziehst den Ordner ins Fenster - so erhälst Du ohne "Tipparbeit" den vollständigen Pfad.
3. Du ergänzt diese Angabe mit "sudo mv" vorne, entfernst die *'*. . .*'* bei der Pfadangabe und schliesst das ganze mit "Müll/garbage" ab - je nachdem, ob Du Deutsch oder Englisch als Sprache verwendest
4. Voila - habe fertig  

PS: Sollte widererwarten kein extra Work-Ordner existieren, musst Du die einzelnen Dateien der zu löschenden WU analog zum oben beschriebenen "Verfahren" bearbeiten . . .


----------



## Thosch (28. März 2012)

mattinator schrieb:


> Also ich habe unter Redhat Enterprise Linux v.6 die folgenden Pakete installiert:
> fahclient-7.1.52-1.x86_64.rpm
> fahcontrol-7.1.52-1.noarch.rpm
> fahviewer-7.1.52-1.x86_64.rpm
> Da liegen die Daten unter /var/lib/fahclient, auch die log.txt. Unter /var/lib/fahclient/logs liegen die archivierten Protokoll-Dateien. Unter _/home/Thosch_0815/*.*FAHClient_ (bei Dir) sollte nur die Benutzer-Konfiguration des Clients liegen. Evtl. hast Du als normaler Nutzer keinen Zugriff auf /var/lib/fahclient und siehst deshalb keine Dateien. Gib mal im Terminal ein: sudo ls -al /var/lib/fahclient, dann sollten alle Dateien und Verzeichnisse darin angezeigt werden. Wenn dann nichts kommt, ist es wohl wirklich futsch. Denke nicht, dass sie zwischen Ubuntu und Redhat Linux die Verzeichnisstruktur so unterschiedlich angelegt haben.


 Also mit der o.g. Befehlszeile ist es mir nicht möglich die Dateien "sichtbar" zu machen. Kommen folgende Zeilen:

_thosch_0815@thosch0815-Falter:~$ sudo ls -al /var/lib/fahclient
insgesamt 8
drwxrwxr-x  2 fahclient root 4096 2012-03-21 19:39 .
drwxr-xr-x 61 root      root 4096 2012-03-21 19:39 ..
thosch_0815@thosch0815-Falter:~$ 
_
Ist evtl. an der Zeile was falsch ?
Hab mal (bei laufendem Client) nach der log.txt im Dateisystem gesucht und nur eine im Ordner /proc/xxxxx/cwd (xxxxx=var.Zahl) eine gefunden die aber nach Beendigung des Cl. auch da wieder verschwindet,bzw. der ganze "xxxxx"-Ordner.   Ist das ein temp. Ordner ??
Der Ordner "/var/lib/fahclient" ist und bleibt bei mir leer.



Amigafan schrieb:


> Da es sich um Client V7 handelt - leider ja
> 
> Aber: auch diese "Löschaktion" läst sich relativ einfach bewerkstelligen . . .
> 
> ...


 Auf die beschriebene Weise habe/konnte ich den Work-Ordner für die verpfuschte WU im (temp.?) proc-Ordner löschen. Nach Neustart des Cl. ist die Wu auch im FAHControl-Fenster/-Liste verschwunden.
Leider ist der Schmerz über den Punkteverlust und diese doch zuweilen recht umständliche Handhabung des Clients und des BS nicht verschwunden. Mir kommts so vor das Linux/Ubuntu doch recht hakelig ist. Hier bewahrheitet sich wieder einmal der Spruch "Dont touch a runing system !!" . Und deshalb werde ich  bis ichs verinnerlicht habe.

EDIT:
Habe eben mal versucht den fahclient-Ordner in /var/lib/ freizugeben, kam folgende Meldung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bin ich im Windows !?!? oder einfach nur falsch !?!?


----------



## mattinator (28. März 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Also mit der o.g. Befehlszeile ist es mir nicht möglich die Dateien "sichtbar" zu machen. Kommen folgende Zeilen:
> 
> _thosch_0815@thosch0815-Falter:~$ sudo ls -al /var/lib/fahclient
> insgesamt 8
> ...


 
Hmm, bei mir sieht das so aus:


> sudo ls -al /var/lib/fahclient
> insgesamt 116
> drwxrwxr-x   6 fahclient root  4096 22. Mär 00:28 .
> drwxr-xr-x. 80 root      root  4096 21. Mär 14:54 ..
> ...


Irgendwas ist mit Deiner Client-Version und Ubuntu wohl doch anders.



Thosch schrieb:


> Hab  mal (bei laufendem Client) nach der log.txt im Dateisystem gesucht und  nur eine im Ordner /proc/xxxxx/cwd (xxxxx=var.Zahl) eine gefunden die  aber nach Beendigung des Cl. auch da wieder verschwindet,bzw. der ganze  "xxxxx"-Ordner.   Ist das ein temp. Ordner ??


 
Der Softlink /proc/xxxx/cwd verweist auf das Arbeitsverzeichnis des Prozesses xxxx, solange dieser aktiv ist. Wie schon erwähnt, ist das Proc-Filesystem nur ein virtuelles Filesystem, über das man schnell und gebündelt Informationen zur Hardware, dem Kernel und Modulen sowie laufenden Prozessen erhält (s.a. procfs). Sobald der Prozess xxxx beendet ist, ist auch der Eintrag im Proc-Filesystem verschwunden.

/var/lib wirst Du mit den einfachen Mitteln als normaler Nutzer nicht freigeben können, da Dir die Rechte dafür fehlen. Mit Windows-Netzwerkfreigabedienst ist der Samba-Server gemeint, den Du mit root-Rechten in der globalen Konfiguration (/etc/samba/smb.conf) auch so anpassen kannst, dass dieses Verzeichnis freigegeben wird.


----------



## Malkolm (29. März 2012)

Sodele, der SB-E ist eingebaut und rennt bisher problemlos (und vorallem sau fix).

Ich habe direkt damit angefangen den Sweet-Spot meiner CPU herauszufinden und bin erstmal (nach 15Minuten) bei 4,5GHz@1,28V gelandet, was soweit auch Prime-Stable ist.

Ich werde die CPU erstmal eine Woche weitertesten und obige Werte weiter optimieren, denke da sind noch 100-200MHz drin bei ~1,30V (mehr Spannung bekommt er nicht von mir fürs 24/7 falten).

Bei den ersten Falt-Einsätzen ist mir jedoch folgendes aufgefallen:
Die Zeit zwischen einzelnen Step-Blöcken (%) ist sehr stark schwankend, im folgenden Beispiel (P8001, Win7, V7.1.50) zwischen 2s und mehreren Minuten (fett markiert).


```
05:52:51:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed 0 out of 250000 steps  (0%)
05:54:01:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed 2500 out of 250000 steps  (1%)
05:54:57:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed 5000 out of 250000 steps  (2%)
[B]05:55:26:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed 7500 out of 250000 steps  (3%)
05:58:07:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed 10000 out of 250000 steps  (4%)[/B]
05:58:29:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed 12500 out of 250000 steps  (5%)
05:58:51:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed 15000 out of 250000 steps  (6%)
05:59:14:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed 17500 out of 250000 steps  (7%)
[B]05:59:36:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed 20000 out of 250000 steps  (8%)
05:59:38:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed 22500 out of 250000 steps  (9%)[/B]
06:00:21:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed 25000 out of 250000 steps  (10%)
06:00:43:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed 27500 out of 250000 steps  (11%)
06:01:06:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed 30000 out of 250000 steps  (12%)
06:01:28:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed 32500 out of 250000 steps  (13%)
06:01:50:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed 35000 out of 250000 steps  (14%)
06:02:13:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed 37500 out of 250000 steps  (15%)
```
 Wenn ich den V7 Statusbalken beobachte ist er sehr "sprunghaft", lustigerweise nicht immer nach "vorne". So schafft er dort mal 0,5% innerhalb von weniger Sekunden, verweilt dann aber auch mal 15s ohne Änderung, oder springt gar wieder 0,2% zurück.

Kennt jemand dieses Verhalten? Ist das normal?
Ich vermute mal, dass allgemein das "Springen" an der doch hohen Thread-Zahl liegt. Könnte allerdings das Zurückspringen auch auf nicht falt-stabiles OC zurückzuführen sein? Oder bugt einfach die Anzeige des V7.1.50 (habe unter Win vorher mit früheren Versionen des V7/V6 gearbeitet, die noch keine Schritte <1% kannten)?


----------



## davidof2001 (29. März 2012)

Das ist mir bisher nur bei den angezeigten PPD aufgefallen. Die schwankten doch Shin ziemlich extrem. Aber die geloggte Zeit war ganz normal.


----------



## acer86 (29. März 2012)

Der Falt sommer wird Heiß! 

wen die Gerüchte stimmen und da nach sieht es aus, erwartet uns im Sommer ein wahres Stromspar- Faltwunder im Form der GTX650 alias GK107 mit 384 Shader Einheiten also genau so viel wie eine GTX560Ti und wahrscheinlich sogar einen Höheren Takt, und das beste sie kommt OHNE Zusatz Stromversorgung aus das heist  17-20K PPD bei nicht mal 75W was schon sehr gewaltig wäre.

Nvidia Kepler: GK107 im Mai als GeForce GTX 650?


----------



## Bumblebee (29. März 2012)

acer86 schrieb:


> Der Falt sommer wird Heiß!



Super Teil das - ich hab mir grad eine vorbestellt - wird schon nächsten Sonntag ausgeliefert


----------



## nfsgame (29. März 2012)

Wo haste vorbestellt?


----------



## acer86 (29. März 2012)

Früher april Scherz? gehen die Uhren in der Schweiz anders?


----------



## Bumblebee (29. März 2012)

acer86 schrieb:


> Früher april Scherz? gehen die Uhren in der Schweiz anders?



BINGO - hast du glasklar erkannt

Allerdings scheint mir das ein verfrühter Aprilscherz von denen zu sein


----------



## Timmy99 (29. März 2012)

Das wäre ein GTX460 mit haliberter Speicheranbindung.
Die Grafikkarte ist schön klein, Singleslot Kühlung sollte locker machbar sein. Auch der mehr als halbierte Stromverbrauch gegenüber der GTX460 scheinen realistisch, aber sehr knapp bemessen zu sein. Was man da mit OC rausholen kann... Das Teil wird vermutlich auch "nur" mit 675MHz oder weniger takten. 17-20k PPD sehe ich da etwas hoch gegriffen. Je nach WU schätz ich mal 13-15k PPD.
Falls die Karte kein Aprilschärz sein sollte natürlich.

EDIT: Ich meine natürlich die GTX560 Ti. 460 ist ja der GF104 mit 336 Shadern.


----------



## Malkolm (29. März 2012)

Ich würde vermuten, dass kaum Raum für OC da ist, da die 75W des Slots schnell verbaucht sein dürften. Kommt wohl auch stark auf das Board an.


----------



## computertod (30. März 2012)

wie siehts eigentlich mit GPU Folding unter Linux aus? bekommt man da die gleiche PPD wie unter Windows?
bin nämlich am überlegen ob ich mein System von Windows 7 auf Debian umstell


----------



## Amigafan (30. März 2012)

Mein erstes Mal  . . . - nicht das, was Ihr jetzt denkt 


Mein erstes Tagesergebnis über 500K Punkte - exakt 502.335 Punkte 

Wenn ich das jetzt noch regelmäßig "hinbekäme" . . .


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (30. März 2012)

@computertod nein leider nicht, weil Stanford uns keinen Linux-GPU-Client gibt. Deswegen muss ein Layer, nämlich WINE dazwischen geschaltet, der das ganze verlangsamt und vor allem ca. einen Kern belegt. Es gibt nur sehr wenige Configs, wo der CPU-Vorteil den GPU-Nachteil wieder wettmacht. Ausserdem geht das afaik nur mit NVIDIA. Hier noch ne kleine Linksammlung zum Thema: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...81454-how-falten-unter-linux.html#post3551368
Mittlerweile geht der V7 auch graphisch wieder unter Ubuntu.


----------



## computertod (30. März 2012)

hm, muss ich mich mal einlesen 
ne nvidia und nen Quad hätt ich ja, von daher sollte das nicht so das Problem sein


----------



## Julian Kruck (30. März 2012)

kurze frage:
welchen clienten soll ich für meinen i7 2600k mit 4ghz nehmen? und welche flags? danke schon mal!


----------



## Bumblebee (30. März 2012)

Julian Kruck schrieb:


> kurze frage:
> welchen clienten soll ich für meinen i7 2600k mit 4ghz nehmen? und welche flags? danke schon mal!



- Unter welchem Betriebssystem??
- Soll GPU mitlaufen?? / Wenn ja welche Grafikarte(n)??


----------



## Julian Kruck (31. März 2012)

Win 7 64 bit, und es stehen 12gb zur verfügung...
und graka soll nicht mitfalten (ist ne amd 6770)


----------



## Malkolm (31. März 2012)

Gibt es derzeit keine 12Thread-WUs mehr?
Ich versuche seit gestern vergeblich eine solche zu angeln. Nutze Xubuntu in einer VirtualBox mit dem 7.1.52 client.
Habe jetzt mehrere WUs lang sowohl client-type: advanced, als auch client-type: bigadv und client-type: bigbeta probiert, bekomme aber nur normale smp WUs, die nichtmal sonderlich gut performen (max. 50k PPD, unter Win7@native waren es fast 70k PPD mit smp2-WUs).

Jemand eine Idee? Hab ich was vergessen? Werde als nächstes mal den alten 6er client testen.


----------



## Bumblebee (31. März 2012)

Malkolm schrieb:


> Gibt es derzeit keine 12Thread-WUs mehr?


 
Stanford ist ja seit Anfang Februar daran die ganze -bigadv-Sache umzubauen
Möglicherweise sind sie nun einfach soweit fortgeschritten, dass es die 16 Cores jetzt in jedem Fall braucht

Btw. viele Falter hier würden für 50 KPPD viel geben


----------



## Malkolm (31. März 2012)

Nach Server Status for Folding@home ist der server "folding-2", der für die 12Core-WUs verantwortlich ist, noch am vergeben. Ich tippe eher auf ein Problem mit den Client-Flags.
Was nutzt ihr denn auf euren Faltservern um die 690X zu bekommen?


----------



## picar81_4711 (31. März 2012)

Malkolm schrieb:


> Nach Server Status for Folding@home ist der server "folding-2", der für die 12Core-WUs verantwortlich ist, noch am vergeben. Ich tippe eher auf ein Problem mit den Client-Flags.
> Was nutzt ihr denn auf euren Faltservern um die 690X zu bekommen?


Unter V6 "-smp -bigadv". 
Allerdings lasse ich bereits bei meinen übertakteten 12-Kernern unter Linux 16 Kerne simulieren, so dass ich auf jedenfall die BIGs bekomme.....


----------



## Malkolm (31. März 2012)

Bin jetzt auch auf V6 umgestiegen mit -smp 12 -bigbeta und er hat sich direkt eine 6903 gezogen. Mal schauen was für eine Frametime herauskommt.

picar laufen deine 12kerner nativ unter linux? ich habe weder xubuntu noch Ubuntu 11.10 auf meinem reinen efi-system installiert bekommen. Daher auch die "Notlösung" mit der VBox.

Gibt es zu letzterer noch Tipps zur Optimierung? Es kommt mir so vor, als wäre der fahcore in der VM langsammer als unter nativem Win7. Der Effekt von thekraken war kaum noch spürbar in der VM (evtl. so 2-3%).
Aber gut, mal schauen was rauskommt. Er läuft jetzt erstmal das WE durch.


Edit: Die Frametime scheint sich auf 38-39min einzupendeln, was ~110k PPD entspricht. Wenn man das in Relation zu den 750€ Anschaffungspreis setzt, ist das ganz vernünftig denke ich. Mal schauen was mit etwas angepasstem OC und sonstigen Optimierungen noch so drin ist. Fürs erste bin ich aber schonmal sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Julian Kruck (31. März 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> - Unter welchem Betriebssystem??
> - Soll GPU mitlaufen?? / Wenn ja welche Grafikarte(n)??



win 7 und graka soll nicht mitlaufen 
naja, früher war hier mehr aktivität...ist der v7 okay? läuft bei mir grad mit ppds zwischen 13k und 18k


----------



## Perseus88 (31. März 2012)

V6 macht bei mir mehr ppd als der V7.


----------



## Bumblebee (31. März 2012)

Julian Kruck schrieb:


> win 7 und graka soll nicht mitlaufen


 
Also bei mir laufen alle 2600K (@OC) unter WIN7 und mit V6
Flags -smp 7 -local -bigadv -forceasm

Weil bei dir die GraKa aber nicht mitfaltet brauchst du kein -smp *7 *sondern einfach -smp

Bringen 20 KPPD oder mehr


----------



## Julian Kruck (31. März 2012)

6.34 ist der aktuellste 6er oder?


----------



## mattinator (31. März 2012)

Julian Kruck schrieb:


> 6.34 ist der aktuellste 6er oder?


 
Jo.


----------



## picar81_4711 (31. März 2012)

Julian Kruck schrieb:


> 6.34 ist der aktuellste 6er oder?


Ja, genau. 6.34 ist der aktuellste. Mit den Parametern wie *Bumblebee* es schon gschrieben hat starten....beim ersten start musst Du deine daten eingeben.....bei der Frage nach der Packetgröße gibst Du "BIG" an....



Malkolm schrieb:


> Bin jetzt auch auf V6 umgestiegen mit -smp 12 -bigbeta und er hat sich direkt eine 6903 gezogen. Mal schauen was für eine Frametime herauskommt.
> 
> picar laufen deine 12kerner nativ unter linux? ich habe weder xubuntu noch Ubuntu 11.10 auf meinem reinen efi-system installiert bekommen. Daher auch die "Notlösung" mit der VBox.
> 
> ...



Also ich hab ubuntu 10.10 ohne Probleme auf allen Systemen(980x, Server 2x16Core und i7-3930) am laufen.....Vbox ist nicht so gut wie VMware, aber VMware packt nur 8 Kerne....ich würde es wirklich mal mit 10.10 versuchen, hier der Link: http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ubuntu-10.10-desktop-amd64.iso


----------



## phila_delphia (1. April 2012)

Hi!

Kann ich mit einer Fermi Karte auch BIGWUs falten? Und wenn ja, muss ich die Verknüpfung besonders flaggen?!

Herzlichen Dank!

Liebe Grüße

P.S.: Falls das Thema schon dran war: Ein Link reicht... 

P.P.S.: Mein Fermi Client geht jedes Mal schlafen nachdem er eine Einheit abgegeben hat... Er behauptet, er bekommt keine Verbindung zum Server... Wenn ich ihn aber neu starte schnappt er sich die nächste WU... Kennt Ihr das?

P.P.P.S.: Was hat das mit diesen Zahlen hinter dem -smp falg auf sich? Bumblebee hat in einem Thread geraten, -smp 7 zu verwenden wenn die  Graka auch mitfaltet... Beschränkt das die Kernauslatung?!


----------



## Bumblebee (1. April 2012)

phila_delphia schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Kann ich mit einer Fermi Karte auch BIGWUs falten? Und wenn ja, muss ich die Verknüpfung besonders flaggen?!
> Ja, kann man - belastet die Karte aber heftig; ich habs nach einem Probelauf gelassen flag ist *-advmethods*
> ...


 
Gleich so beantwortet


----------



## Knutowskie (1. April 2012)

P8034 FTW! Da macht das Kraftwerk richtig was her... 45000 PPD... lt. HFM


----------



## Bumblebee (1. April 2012)

Knutowskie schrieb:


> P8034 FTW! Da macht das Kraftwerk richtig was her... 45000 PPD... lt. HFM



8031 bis 8034 sind die LieblingsWU's aller Fermi-Falter


----------



## davidof2001 (1. April 2012)

Man, was gab ich mich grad geärgert. Da fehlten mir doch Tatsache nicht mal 8000 Punkte und die Million wäre voll gewesen für März.


----------



## phila_delphia (1. April 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Gleich so beantwortet



Danke für Deine schnelle Antwort Bumble! Hier mal der Auszug aus dem Logtext... meiner Fermi, die so gerne schlafen geht... (Hab versucht ihn als Anhang hochzuladen, aber im Uploadbrowser wurde die txt Endung nicht erkannt).

Danke nochmal und Grüße.

Phil


Spoiler



###############################################################################
###############################################################################
Launch directory: C:\Users\Wendelin\AppData\Roaming\Folding@home-gpu
Executable: C:\Users\Wendelin\AppData\Roaming\Folding@home-gpu\Folding@home-Win32-gpu.exe

[06:20:57] - Ask before connecting: No
[06:20:57] - User name: phila_delphia (Team 70335)
[06:20:57] - User ID: 40F621DB429A8922
[06:20:57] - Machine ID: 2
[06:20:57] 
[06:20:57] Gpu type=3 species=21.
[06:20:57] Loaded queue successfully.
[06:20:57] 
[06:20:57] + Processing work unit
[06:20:57] Core required: FahCore_15.exe
[06:20:57] Core found.
[06:20:57] Working on queue slot 02 [March 25 06:20:57 UTC]
[06:20:57] + Working ...
[06:20:57] 
[06:20:57] *------------------------------*
[06:20:57] Folding@Home GPU Core
[06:20:57] Version                2.22 (Thu Dec 8 17:08:05 PST 2011)
[06:20:57] Build host             SimbiosNvdWin7
[06:20:57] Board Type             NVIDIA/CUDA
[06:20:57] Core                   15
[06:20:57] 
[06:20:57] Window's signal control handler registered.
[06:20:57] Preparing to commence simulation
[06:20:57] - Looking at optimizations...
[06:20:57] - Files status OK
[06:20:57] sizeof(CORE_PACKET_HDR) = 512 file=<>
[06:20:57] - Expanded 118985 -> 542246 (decompressed 455.7 percent)
[06:20:57] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=118985 data_size=542246, decompressed_data_size=542246 diff=0
[06:20:57] - Digital signature verified
[06:20:57] 
[06:20:57] Project: 8032 (Run 8, Clone 100, Gen 22)
[06:20:57] 
[06:20:57] Assembly optimizations on if available.
[06:20:57] Entering M.D.
[06:21:00] Will resume from checkpoint file work/wudata_02.ckp
[06:21:00] Tpr hash work/wudata_02.tpr:  3663833995 1324720260 1628882440 2323841982 1279132597
[06:21:00] GPU device info: vendor=0 device=0 name=<NA> match=0
[06:21:00] Working on Protein
[06:21:00] Client config found, loading data.
[06:21:00] Starting GUI Server
[06:22:02] Resuming from checkpoint
[06:22:02] fcCheckPointResume: retreived and current tpr file hash:
[06:22:02]    0   3663833995   3663833995
[06:22:02]    1   1324720260   1324720260
[06:22:02]    2   1628882440   1628882440
[06:22:02]    3   2323841982   2323841982
[06:22:02]    4   1279132597   1279132597
[06:22:02] fcCheckPointResume: file hashes same.
[06:22:02] fcCheckPointResume: state restored.
[06:22:02] fcCheckPointResume: name work/wudata_02.log Verified work/wudata_02.log
[06:22:02] fcCheckPointResume: name work/wudata_02.trr Verified work/wudata_02.trr
[06:22:02] fcCheckPointResume: name work/wudata_02.xtc Verified work/wudata_02.xtc
[06:22:02] fcCheckPointResume: name work/wudata_02.edr Verified work/wudata_02.edr
[06:22:02] fcCheckPointResume: state restored 2
[06:22:02] Resumed from checkpoint
[06:22:02] Setting checkpoint frequency: 250000
[06:22:02] Completed  15500001 out of 25000000 steps (62%).
[06:26:10] Completed  15750000 out of 25000000 steps (63%).
[06:30:19] Completed  16000000 out of 25000000 steps (64%).
[06:34:30] Completed  16250000 out of 25000000 steps (65%).
[06:38:38] Completed  16500000 out of 25000000 steps (66%).
[06:42:47] Completed  16750000 out of 25000000 steps (67%).
[06:47:01] Completed  17000000 out of 25000000 steps (68%).
[06:51:11] Completed  17250000 out of 25000000 steps (69%).
[06:55:20] Completed  17500000 out of 25000000 steps (70%).
[06:59:29] Completed  17750000 out of 25000000 steps (71%).
[07:03:37] Completed  18000000 out of 25000000 steps (72%).
[07:07:45] Completed  18250000 out of 25000000 steps (73%).
[07:11:54] Completed  18500000 out of 25000000 steps (74%).
[07:16:02] Completed  18750000 out of 25000000 steps (75%).
[07:20:10] Completed  19000000 out of 25000000 steps (76%).
[07:24:19] Completed  19250000 out of 25000000 steps (77%).
[07:28:27] Completed  19500000 out of 25000000 steps (78%).
[07:32:35] Completed  19750000 out of 25000000 steps (79%).
[07:36:43] Completed  20000000 out of 25000000 steps (80%).
[07:40:52] Completed  20250000 out of 25000000 steps (81%).
[07:45:00] Completed  20500000 out of 25000000 steps (82%).
[07:49:08] Completed  20750000 out of 25000000 steps (83%).
[07:53:17] Completed  21000000 out of 25000000 steps (84%).
[07:57:25] Completed  21250000 out of 25000000 steps (85%).
[08:01:33] Completed  21500000 out of 25000000 steps (86%).
[08:05:41] Completed  21750000 out of 25000000 steps (87%).
[08:09:50] Completed  22000000 out of 25000000 steps (88%).
[08:13:58] Completed  22250000 out of 25000000 steps (89%).
[08:18:06] Completed  22500000 out of 25000000 steps (90%).
[08:22:15] Completed  22750000 out of 25000000 steps (91%).
[08:26:23] Completed  23000000 out of 25000000 steps (92%).
[08:30:31] Completed  23250000 out of 25000000 steps (93%).
[08:34:39] Completed  23500000 out of 25000000 steps (94%).
[08:38:48] Completed  23750000 out of 25000000 steps (95%).
[08:42:56] Completed  24000000 out of 25000000 steps (96%).
[08:47:04] Completed  24250000 out of 25000000 steps (97%).
[08:51:12] Completed  24500000 out of 25000000 steps (98%).
[08:55:21] Completed  24750000 out of 25000000 steps (99%).
[08:59:29] Completed  25000000 out of 25000000 steps (100%).
[08:59:30] Finished fah_main status=0
[08:59:30] Successful run
[08:59:30] DynamicWrapper: Finished Work Unit: sleep=10000
[08:59:40] Reserved 352844 bytes for xtc file; Cosm status=0
[08:59:40] Allocated 352844 bytes for xtc file
[08:59:40] - Reading up to 352844 from "work/wudata_02.xtc": Read 352844
[08:59:40] Read 352844 bytes from xtc file; available packet space=786077620
[08:59:40] xtc file hash check passed.
[08:59:40] Reserved 43968 43968 786077620 bytes for arc file=<work/wudata_02.trr> Cosm status=0
[08:59:40] Allocated 43968 bytes for arc file
[08:59:40] - Reading up to 43968 from "work/wudata_02.trr": Read 43968
[08:59:40] Read 43968 bytes from arc file; available packet space=786033652
[08:59:40] trr file hash check passed.
[08:59:40] Allocated 544 bytes for edr file
[08:59:40] Read bedfile
[08:59:40] edr file hash check passed.
[08:59:40] Allocated 32512 bytes for logfile
[08:59:40] Read logfile
[08:59:40] GuardedRun: success in DynamicWrapper
[08:59:40] GuardedRun: done
[08:59:40] Run: GuardedRun completed.
[08:59:41] + Opened results file
[08:59:41] - Writing 430380 bytes of core data to disk...
[08:59:41] Done: 429868 -> 406598 (compressed to 94.5 percent)
[08:59:41]   ... Done.
[08:59:41] DeleteFrameFiles: successfully deleted file=work/wudata_02.ckp
[08:59:42] Shutting down core 
[08:59:42] 
[08:59:42] Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
[08:59:46] CoreStatus = 64 (100)
[08:59:46] Sending work to server
[08:59:46] Project: 8032 (Run 8, Clone 100, Gen 22)

[08:59:46] + Attempting to send results [March 25 08:59:46 UTC]
[08:59:46] Gpu type=3 species=21.
[08:59:57] + Results successfully sent
[08:59:57] Thank you for your contribution to Folding@Home.
[08:59:57] + Number of Units Completed: 2
[09:00:01] - Preparing to get new work unit...
[09:00:01] Cleaning up work directory
[09:00:01] + Attempting to get work packet
[09:00:01] Passkey found
[09:00:01] Gpu type=3 species=21.
[09:00:01] - Connecting to assignment server
[09:00:02] - Successful: assigned to (171.67.108.142).
[09:00:02] + News From Folding@Home: Welcome to Folding@Home
[09:00:02] Loaded queue successfully.
[09:00:02] Gpu type=3 species=21.
[09:00:04] + Closed connections
[09:00:04] 
[09:00:04] + Processing work unit
[09:00:04] Core required: FahCore_15.exe
[09:00:04] Core found.
[09:00:04] Working on queue slot 03 [March 25 09:00:04 UTC]
[09:00:04] + Working ...
[09:00:04] 
[09:00:04] *------------------------------*
[09:00:04] Folding@Home GPU Core
[09:00:04] Version                2.22 (Thu Dec 8 17:08:05 PST 2011)
[09:00:04] Build host             SimbiosNvdWin7
[09:00:04] Board Type             NVIDIA/CUDA
[09:00:04] Core                   15
[09:00:04] 
[09:00:04] Window's signal control handler registered.
[09:00:04] Preparing to commence simulation
[09:00:04] - Looking at optimizations...
[09:00:04] DeleteFrameFiles: successfully deleted file=work/wudata_03.ckp
[09:00:04] - Created dyn
[09:00:04] - Files status OK
[09:00:04] sizeof(CORE_PACKET_HDR) = 512 file=<>
[09:00:04] - Expanded 119289 -> 542246 (decompressed 454.5 percent)
[09:00:04] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=119289 data_size=542246, decompressed_data_size=542246 diff=0
[09:00:04] - Digital signature verified
[09:00:04] 
[09:00:04] Project: 8032 (Run 10, Clone 481, Gen 16)
[09:00:04] 
[09:00:04] Assembly optimizations on if available.
[09:00:04] Entering M.D.
[09:00:06] Tpr hash work/wudata_03.tpr:  3714013377 795559589 616841362 3545789784 333788549
[09:00:06] GPU device info: vendor=0 device=0 name=<NA> match=0
[09:00:07] Working on Protein
[09:00:07] Client config found, loading data.
[09:00:10] CoreStatus = 63 (99)
[09:00:10] + Error starting Folding@home core.
[09:00:15] 
[09:00:15] + Processing work unit
[09:00:15] Core required: FahCore_15.exe
[09:00:15] Core found.
[09:00:15] Working on queue slot 03 [March 25 09:00:15 UTC]
[09:00:15] + Working ...
[09:00:15] 
[09:00:15] *------------------------------*
[09:00:15] Folding@Home GPU Core
[09:00:15] Version                2.22 (Thu Dec 8 17:08:05 PST 2011)
[09:00:15] Build host             SimbiosNvdWin7
[09:00:15] Board Type             NVIDIA/CUDA
[09:00:15] Core                   15
[09:00:15] 
[09:00:15] Window's signal control handler registered.
[09:00:15] Preparing to commence simulation
[09:00:15] - Ensuring status. Please wait.
[09:00:25] - Looking at optimizations...
[09:00:25] - Working with standard loops on this execution.
[09:00:25] - Previous termination of core was improper.
[09:00:25] - Files status OK
[09:00:25] sizeof(CORE_PACKET_HDR) = 512 file=<>
[09:00:25] - Expanded 119289 -> 542246 (decompressed 454.5 percent)
[09:00:25] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=119289 data_size=542246, decompressed_data_size=542246 diff=0
[09:00:25] - Digital signature verified
[09:00:25] 
[09:00:25] Project: 8032 (Run 10, Clone 481, Gen 16)
[09:00:25] 
[09:00:25] Entering M.D.
[09:00:27] Tpr hash work/wudata_03.tpr:  3714013377 795559589 616841362 3545789784 333788549
[09:00:27] GPU device info: vendor=0 device=0 name=<NA> match=0
[09:00:27] Working on Protein
[09:00:27] Client config found, loading data.
[09:00:30] CoreStatus = 63 (99)
[09:00:30] + Error starting Folding@home core.
[09:00:35] 
[09:00:35] + Processing work unit
[09:00:35] Core required: FahCore_15.exe
[09:00:35] Core found.
[09:00:35] Working on queue slot 03 [March 25 09:00:35 UTC]
[09:00:35] + Working ...
[09:00:35] 
[09:00:35] *------------------------------*
[09:00:35] Folding@Home GPU Core
[09:00:35] Version                2.22 (Thu Dec 8 17:08:05 PST 2011)
[09:00:35] Build host             SimbiosNvdWin7
[09:00:35] Board Type             NVIDIA/CUDA
[09:00:35] Core                   15
[09:00:35] 
[09:00:35] Window's signal control handler registered.
[09:00:35] Preparing to commence simulation
[09:00:35] - Ensuring status. Please wait.
[09:00:44] - Looking at optimizations...
[09:00:44] - Working with standard loops on this execution.
[09:00:44] - Previous termination of core was improper.
[09:00:44] - Going to use standard loops.
[09:00:44] - Files status OK
[09:00:44] sizeof(CORE_PACKET_HDR) = 512 file=<>
[09:00:44] - Expanded 119289 -> 542246 (decompressed 454.5 percent)
[09:00:44] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=119289 data_size=542246, decompressed_data_size=542246 diff=0
[09:00:44] - Digital signature verified
[09:00:44] 
[09:00:44] Project: 8032 (Run 10, Clone 481, Gen 16)
[09:00:44] 
[09:00:44] Entering M.D.
[09:00:46] Tpr hash work/wudata_03.tpr:  3714013377 795559589 616841362 3545789784 333788549
[09:00:46] GPU device info: vendor=0 device=0 name=<NA> match=0
[09:00:47] Working on Protein
[09:00:47] Client config found, loading data.
[09:00:49] CoreStatus = 63 (99)
[09:00:49] + Error starting Folding@home core.
[09:00:49] - Attempting to download new core...
[09:00:49] + Downloading new core: FahCore_15.exe
[09:00:50] + 10240 bytes downloaded
[09:00:50] + 20480 bytes downloaded
[09:00:50] + 30720 bytes downloaded
[09:00:50] + 40960 bytes downloaded
[09:00:50] + 51200 bytes downloaded
[09:00:50] + 61440 bytes downloaded
[09:00:50] + 71680 bytes downloaded
[09:00:50] + 81920 bytes downloaded
[09:00:50] + 92160 bytes downloaded
[09:00:50] + 102400 bytes downloaded
[09:00:51] + 112640 bytes downloaded
[09:00:51] + 122880 bytes downloaded
[09:00:51] + 133120 bytes downloaded
[09:00:51] + 143360 bytes downloaded
[09:00:51] + 153600 bytes downloaded
[09:00:51] + 163840 bytes downloaded
[09:00:51] + 174080 bytes downloaded
[09:00:51] + 184320 bytes downloaded
[09:00:51] + 194560 bytes downloaded
[09:00:51] + 204800 bytes downloaded
[09:00:51] + 215040 bytes downloaded
[09:00:51] + 225280 bytes downloaded
[09:00:51] + 235520 bytes downloaded
[09:00:51] + 245760 bytes downloaded
[09:00:51] + 256000 bytes downloaded
[09:00:51] + 266240 bytes downloaded
[09:00:51] + 276480 bytes downloaded
[09:00:52] + 286720 bytes downloaded
[09:00:52] + 296960 bytes downloaded
[09:00:52] + 307200 bytes downloaded
[09:00:52] + 317440 bytes downloaded
[09:00:52] + 327680 bytes downloaded
[09:00:52] + 337920 bytes downloaded
[09:00:52] + 348160 bytes downloaded
[09:00:52] + 358400 bytes downloaded
[09:00:52] + 368640 bytes downloaded
[09:00:52] + 378880 bytes downloaded
[09:00:52] + 389120 bytes downloaded
[09:00:52] + 399360 bytes downloaded
[09:00:52] + 409600 bytes downloaded
[09:00:52] + 419840 bytes downloaded
[09:00:52] + 430080 bytes downloaded
[09:00:52] + 440320 bytes downloaded
[09:00:52] + 450560 bytes downloaded
[09:00:53] + 460800 bytes downloaded
[09:00:53] + 471040 bytes downloaded
[09:00:53] + 481280 bytes downloaded
[09:00:53] + 491520 bytes downloaded
[09:00:53] + 501760 bytes downloaded
[09:00:53] + 512000 bytes downloaded
[09:00:53] + 522240 bytes downloaded
[09:00:53] + 532480 bytes downloaded
[09:00:53] + 542720 bytes downloaded
[09:00:53] + 552960 bytes downloaded
[09:00:53] + 563200 bytes downloaded
[09:00:53] + 573440 bytes downloaded
[09:00:53] + 583680 bytes downloaded
[09:00:53] + 593920 bytes downloaded
[09:00:53] + 604160 bytes downloaded
[09:00:53] + 614400 bytes downloaded
[09:00:53] + 624640 bytes downloaded
[09:00:54] + 634880 bytes downloaded
[09:00:54] + 645120 bytes downloaded
[09:00:54] + 655360 bytes downloaded
[09:00:54] + 665600 bytes downloaded
[09:00:54] + 675840 bytes downloaded
[09:00:54] + 686080 bytes downloaded
[09:00:54] + 696320 bytes downloaded
[09:00:54] + 706560 bytes downloaded
[09:00:54] + 716800 bytes downloaded
[09:00:54] + 727040 bytes downloaded
[09:00:54] + 737280 bytes downloaded
[09:00:54] + 747520 bytes downloaded
[09:00:54] + 757760 bytes downloaded
[09:00:54] + 768000 bytes downloaded
[09:00:54] + 778240 bytes downloaded
[09:00:54] + 788480 bytes downloaded
[09:00:54] + 798720 bytes downloaded
[09:00:55] + 808960 bytes downloaded
[09:00:55] + 819200 bytes downloaded
[09:00:55] + 829440 bytes downloaded
[09:00:55] + 839680 bytes downloaded
[09:00:55] + 849920 bytes downloaded
[09:00:55] + 860160 bytes downloaded
[09:00:55] + 870400 bytes downloaded
[09:00:55] + 880640 bytes downloaded
[09:00:55] + 890880 bytes downloaded
[09:00:55] + 901120 bytes downloaded
[09:00:55] + 911360 bytes downloaded
[09:00:55] + 921600 bytes downloaded
[09:00:55] + 931840 bytes downloaded
[09:00:55] + 942080 bytes downloaded
[09:00:55] + 952320 bytes downloaded
[09:00:55] + 962560 bytes downloaded
[09:00:55] + 972800 bytes downloaded
[09:00:56] + 983040 bytes downloaded
[09:00:56] + 993280 bytes downloaded
[09:00:56] + 1003520 bytes downloaded
[09:00:56] + 1013760 bytes downloaded
[09:00:56] + 1024000 bytes downloaded
[09:00:56] + 1034240 bytes downloaded
[09:00:56] + 1044480 bytes downloaded
[09:00:56] + 1054720 bytes downloaded
[09:00:56] + 1064960 bytes downloaded
[09:00:56] + 1075200 bytes downloaded
[09:00:56] + 1085440 bytes downloaded
[09:00:56] + 1095680 bytes downloaded
[09:00:56] + 1105920 bytes downloaded
[09:00:56] + 1116160 bytes downloaded
[09:00:56] + 1126400 bytes downloaded
[09:00:56] + 1136640 bytes downloaded
[09:00:56] + 1146880 bytes downloaded
[09:00:57] + 1157120 bytes downloaded
[09:00:57] + 1167360 bytes downloaded
[09:00:57] + 1177600 bytes downloaded
[09:00:57] + 1187840 bytes downloaded
[09:00:57] + 1198080 bytes downloaded
[09:00:57] + 1208320 bytes downloaded
[09:00:57] + 1218560 bytes downloaded
[09:00:57] + 1228800 bytes downloaded
[09:00:57] + 1239040 bytes downloaded
[09:00:57] + 1249280 bytes downloaded
[09:00:57] + 1259520 bytes downloaded
[09:00:57] + 1269760 bytes downloaded
[09:00:57] + 1280000 bytes downloaded
[09:00:57] + 1290240 bytes downloaded
[09:00:57] + 1300480 bytes downloaded
[09:00:57] + 1310720 bytes downloaded
[09:00:57] + 1320960 bytes downloaded
[09:00:58] + 1331200 bytes downloaded
[09:00:58] + 1341440 bytes downloaded
[09:00:58] + 1351680 bytes downloaded
[09:00:58] + 1361920 bytes downloaded
[09:00:58] + 1372160 bytes downloaded
[09:00:58] + 1382400 bytes downloaded
[09:00:58] + 1392640 bytes downloaded
[09:00:58] + 1402880 bytes downloaded
[09:00:58] + 1413120 bytes downloaded
[09:00:58] + 1423360 bytes downloaded
[09:00:58] + 1433600 bytes downloaded
[09:00:58] + 1443840 bytes downloaded
[09:00:58] + 1454080 bytes downloaded
[09:00:58] + 1464320 bytes downloaded
[09:00:58] + 1474560 bytes downloaded
[09:00:58] + 1484800 bytes downloaded
[09:00:58] + 1495040 bytes downloaded
[09:00:59] + 1505280 bytes downloaded
[09:00:59] + 1515520 bytes downloaded
[09:00:59] + 1525760 bytes downloaded
[09:00:59] + 1536000 bytes downloaded
[09:00:59] + 1546240 bytes downloaded
[09:00:59] + 1556480 bytes downloaded
[09:00:59] + 1559166 bytes downloaded
[09:00:59] Verifying core Core_15.fah...
[09:00:59] Signature is VALID
[09:00:59] 
[09:00:59] Trying to unzip core FahCore_15.exe
[09:01:00] Decompressed FahCore_15.exe (4685824 bytes) successfully
[09:01:05] + Core successfully engaged
[09:01:10] 
[09:01:10] + Processing work unit
[09:01:10] Core required: FahCore_15.exe
[09:01:10] Core found.
[09:01:10] Working on queue slot 03 [March 25 09:01:10 UTC]
[09:01:10] + Working ...
[09:01:10] 
[09:01:10] *------------------------------*
[09:01:10] Folding@Home GPU Core
[09:01:10] Version                2.22 (Thu Dec 8 17:08:05 PST 2011)
[09:01:10] Build host             SimbiosNvdWin7
[09:01:10] Board Type             NVIDIA/CUDA
[09:01:10] Core                   15
[09:01:10] 
[09:01:10] Window's signal control handler registered.
[09:01:10] Preparing to commence simulation
[09:01:10] - Ensuring status. Please wait.
[09:01:19] - Looking at optimizations...
[09:01:19] - Working with standard loops on this execution.
[09:01:19] - Previous termination of core was improper.
[09:01:19] - Going to use standard loops.
[09:01:19] - Files status OK
[09:01:19] sizeof(CORE_PACKET_HDR) = 512 file=<>
[09:01:19] - Expanded 119289 -> 542246 (decompressed 454.5 percent)
[09:01:19] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=119289 data_size=542246, decompressed_data_size=542246 diff=0
[09:01:19] - Digital signature verified
[09:01:19] 
[09:01:19] Project: 8032 (Run 10, Clone 481, Gen 16)
[09:01:19] 
[09:01:19] Entering M.D.
[09:01:21] Tpr hash work/wudata_03.tpr:  3714013377 795559589 616841362 3545789784 333788549
[09:01:21] GPU device info: vendor=0 device=0 name=<NA> match=0
[09:01:22] Working on Protein
[09:01:22] Client config found, loading data.
[09:01:24] CoreStatus = 63 (99)
[09:01:24] + Error starting Folding@home core.
[09:01:29] 
[09:01:29] + Processing work unit
[09:01:29] Core required: FahCore_15.exe
[09:01:29] Core found.
[09:01:29] Working on queue slot 03 [March 25 09:01:29 UTC]
[09:01:29] + Working ...
[09:01:29] 
[09:01:29] *------------------------------*
[09:01:29] Folding@Home GPU Core
[09:01:29] Version                2.22 (Thu Dec 8 17:08:05 PST 2011)
[09:01:29] Build host             SimbiosNvdWin7
[09:01:29] Board Type             NVIDIA/CUDA
[09:01:29] Core                   15
[09:01:29] 
[09:01:29] Window's signal control handler registered.
[09:01:29] Preparing to commence simulation
[09:01:29] - Ensuring status. Please wait.
[09:01:39] - Looking at optimizations...
[09:01:39] - Working with standard loops on this execution.
[09:01:39] - Previous termination of core was improper.
[09:01:39] - Going to use standard loops.
[09:01:39] - Files status OK
[09:01:39] sizeof(CORE_PACKET_HDR) = 512 file=<>
[09:01:39] - Expanded 119289 -> 542246 (decompressed 454.5 percent)
[09:01:39] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=119289 data_size=542246, decompressed_data_size=542246 diff=0
[09:01:39] - Digital signature verified
[09:01:39] 
[09:01:39] Project: 8032 (Run 10, Clone 481, Gen 16)
[09:01:39] 
[09:01:39] Entering M.D.
[09:01:41] Tpr hash work/wudata_03.tpr:  3714013377 795559589 616841362 3545789784 333788549
[09:01:41] GPU device info: vendor=0 device=0 name=<NA> match=0
[09:01:41] Working on Protein
[09:01:41] Client config found, loading data.
[09:01:43] CoreStatus = 63 (99)
[09:01:43] + Error starting Folding@home core.
[09:01:48] 
[09:01:48] + Processing work unit
[09:01:48] Core required: FahCore_15.exe
[09:01:48] Core found.
[09:01:48] Working on queue slot 03 [March 25 09:01:48 UTC]
[09:01:48] + Working ...
[09:01:49] 
[09:01:49] *------------------------------*
[09:01:49] Folding@Home GPU Core
[09:01:49] Version                2.22 (Thu Dec 8 17:08:05 PST 2011)
[09:01:49] Build host             SimbiosNvdWin7
[09:01:49] Board Type             NVIDIA/CUDA
[09:01:49] Core                   15
[09:01:49] 
[09:01:49] Window's signal control handler registered.
[09:01:49] Preparing to commence simulation
[09:01:49] - Ensuring status. Please wait.
[09:01:58] - Looking at optimizations...
[09:01:58] - Working with standard loops on this execution.
[09:01:58] - Previous termination of core was improper.
[09:01:58] - Going to use standard loops.
[09:01:58] - Files status OK
[09:01:58] sizeof(CORE_PACKET_HDR) = 512 file=<>
[09:01:58] - Expanded 119289 -> 542246 (decompressed 454.5 percent)
[09:01:58] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=119289 data_size=542246, decompressed_data_size=542246 diff=0
[09:01:58] - Digital signature verified
[09:01:58] 
[09:01:58] Project: 8032 (Run 10, Clone 481, Gen 16)
[09:01:58] 
[09:01:58] Entering M.D.
[09:02:00] Tpr hash work/wudata_03.tpr:  3714013377 795559589 616841362 3545789784 333788549
[09:02:00] GPU device info: vendor=0 device=0 name=<NA> match=0
[09:02:01] Working on Protein
[09:02:01] Client config found, loading data.
[09:02:03] CoreStatus = 63 (99)
[09:02:03] + Error starting Folding@home core.
[09:02:03] - Attempting to download new core...
[09:02:03] + Downloading new core: FahCore_15.exe
[09:02:03] + 10240 bytes downloaded
[09:02:03] + 20480 bytes downloaded
[09:02:04] + 30720 bytes downloaded
[09:02:04] + 40960 bytes downloaded
[09:02:04] + 51200 bytes downloaded
[09:02:04] + 61440 bytes downloaded
[09:02:04] + 71680 bytes downloaded
[09:02:04] + 81920 bytes downloaded
[09:02:04] + 92160 bytes downloaded
[09:02:04] + 102400 bytes downloaded
[09:02:04] + 112640 bytes downloaded
[09:02:04] + 122880 bytes downloaded
[09:02:04] + 133120 bytes downloaded
[09:02:04] + 143360 bytes downloaded
[09:02:04] + 153600 bytes downloaded
[09:02:04] + 163840 bytes downloaded
[09:02:04] + 174080 bytes downloaded
[09:02:04] + 184320 bytes downloaded
[09:02:04] + 194560 bytes downloaded
[09:02:05] + 204800 bytes downloaded
[09:02:05] + 215040 bytes downloaded
[09:02:05] + 225280 bytes downloaded
[09:02:05] + 235520 bytes downloaded
[09:02:05] + 245760 bytes downloaded
[09:02:05] + 256000 bytes downloaded
[09:02:05] + 266240 bytes downloaded
[09:02:05] + 276480 bytes downloaded
[09:02:05] + 286720 bytes downloaded
[09:02:05] + 296960 bytes downloaded
[09:02:05] + 307200 bytes downloaded
[09:02:05] + 317440 bytes downloaded
[09:02:05] + 327680 bytes downloaded
[09:02:05] + 337920 bytes downloaded
[09:02:05] + 348160 bytes downloaded
[09:02:05] + 358400 bytes downloaded
[09:02:05] + 368640 bytes downloaded
[09:02:05] + 378880 bytes downloaded
[09:02:06] + 389120 bytes downloaded
[09:02:06] + 399360 bytes downloaded
[09:02:06] + 409600 bytes downloaded
[09:02:06] + 419840 bytes downloaded
[09:02:06] + 430080 bytes downloaded
[09:02:06] + 440320 bytes downloaded
[09:02:06] + 450560 bytes downloaded
[09:02:06] + 460800 bytes downloaded
[09:02:06] + 471040 bytes downloaded
[09:02:06] + 481280 bytes downloaded
[09:02:06] + 491520 bytes downloaded
[09:02:06] + 501760 bytes downloaded
[09:02:06] + 512000 bytes downloaded
[09:02:06] + 522240 bytes downloaded
[09:02:06] + 532480 bytes downloaded
[09:02:06] + 542720 bytes downloaded
[09:02:07] + 552960 bytes downloaded
[09:02:07] + 563200 bytes downloaded
[09:02:07] + 573440 bytes downloaded
[09:02:07] + 583680 bytes downloaded
[09:02:07] + 593920 bytes downloaded
[09:02:07] + 604160 bytes downloaded
[09:02:07] + 614400 bytes downloaded
[09:02:07] + 624640 bytes downloaded
[09:02:07] + 634880 bytes downloaded
[09:02:07] + 645120 bytes downloaded
[09:02:07] + 655360 bytes downloaded
[09:02:07] + 665600 bytes downloaded
[09:02:07] + 675840 bytes downloaded
[09:02:07] + 686080 bytes downloaded
[09:02:07] + 696320 bytes downloaded
[09:02:07] + 706560 bytes downloaded
[09:02:07] + 716800 bytes downloaded
[09:02:07] + 727040 bytes downloaded
[09:02:08] + 737280 bytes downloaded
[09:02:08] + 747520 bytes downloaded
[09:02:08] + 757760 bytes downloaded
[09:02:08] + 768000 bytes downloaded
[09:02:08] + 778240 bytes downloaded
[09:02:08] + 788480 bytes downloaded
[09:02:08] + 798720 bytes downloaded
[09:02:08] + 808960 bytes downloaded
[09:02:08] + 819200 bytes downloaded
[09:02:08] + 829440 bytes downloaded
[09:02:08] + 839680 bytes downloaded
[09:02:08] + 849920 bytes downloaded
[09:02:08] + 860160 bytes downloaded
[09:02:08] + 870400 bytes downloaded
[09:02:08] + 880640 bytes downloaded
[09:02:08] + 890880 bytes downloaded
[09:02:09] + 901120 bytes downloaded
[09:02:09] + 911360 bytes downloaded
[09:02:09] + 921600 bytes downloaded
[09:02:09] + 931840 bytes downloaded
[09:02:09] + 942080 bytes downloaded
[09:02:09] + 952320 bytes downloaded
[09:02:09] + 962560 bytes downloaded
[09:02:09] + 972800 bytes downloaded
[09:02:09] + 983040 bytes downloaded
[09:02:09] + 993280 bytes downloaded
[09:02:09] + 1003520 bytes downloaded
[09:02:09] + 1013760 bytes downloaded
[09:02:09] + 1024000 bytes downloaded
[09:02:09] + 1034240 bytes downloaded
[09:02:09] + 1044480 bytes downloaded
[09:02:09] + 1054720 bytes downloaded
[09:02:09] + 1064960 bytes downloaded
[09:02:09] + 1075200 bytes downloaded
[09:02:10] + 1085440 bytes downloaded
[09:02:10] + 1095680 bytes downloaded
[09:02:10] + 1105920 bytes downloaded
[09:02:10] + 1116160 bytes downloaded
[09:02:10] + 1126400 bytes downloaded
[09:02:10] + 1136640 bytes downloaded
[09:02:10] + 1146880 bytes downloaded
[09:02:10] + 1157120 bytes downloaded
[09:02:10] + 1167360 bytes downloaded
[09:02:10] + 1177600 bytes downloaded
[09:02:10] + 1187840 bytes downloaded
[09:02:10] + 1198080 bytes downloaded
[09:02:10] + 1208320 bytes downloaded
[09:02:10] + 1218560 bytes downloaded
[09:02:10] + 1228800 bytes downloaded
[09:02:10] + 1239040 bytes downloaded
[09:02:10] + 1249280 bytes downloaded
[09:02:11] + 1259520 bytes downloaded
[09:02:11] + 1269760 bytes downloaded
[09:02:11] + 1280000 bytes downloaded
[09:02:11] + 1290240 bytes downloaded
[09:02:11] + 1300480 bytes downloaded
[09:02:11] + 1310720 bytes downloaded
[09:02:11] + 1320960 bytes downloaded
[09:02:11] + 1331200 bytes downloaded
[09:02:11] + 1341440 bytes downloaded
[09:02:11] + 1351680 bytes downloaded
[09:02:11] + 1361920 bytes downloaded
[09:02:11] + 1372160 bytes downloaded
[09:02:11] + 1382400 bytes downloaded
[09:02:11] + 1392640 bytes downloaded
[09:02:11] + 1402880 bytes downloaded
[09:02:11] + 1413120 bytes downloaded
[09:02:11] + 1423360 bytes downloaded
[09:02:11] + 1433600 bytes downloaded
[09:02:12] + 1443840 bytes downloaded
[09:02:12] + 1454080 bytes downloaded
[09:02:12] + 1464320 bytes downloaded
[09:02:12] + 1474560 bytes downloaded
[09:02:12] + 1484800 bytes downloaded
[09:02:12] + 1495040 bytes downloaded
[09:02:12] + 1505280 bytes downloaded
[09:02:12] + 1515520 bytes downloaded
[09:02:12] + 1525760 bytes downloaded
[09:02:12] + 1536000 bytes downloaded
[09:02:12] + 1546240 bytes downloaded
[09:02:13] + 1556480 bytes downloaded
[09:02:13] + 1559166 bytes downloaded
[09:02:13] Verifying core Core_15.fah...
[09:02:13] Signature is VALID
[09:02:13] 
[09:02:13] Trying to unzip core FahCore_15.exe
[09:02:13] Decompressed FahCore_15.exe (4685824 bytes) successfully
[09:02:18] + Core successfully engaged
[09:02:24] 
[09:02:24] + Processing work unit
[09:02:24] Core required: FahCore_15.exe
[09:02:24] Core found.
[09:02:24] Working on queue slot 03 [March 25 09:02:24 UTC]
[09:02:24] + Working ...
[09:02:24] 
[09:02:24] *------------------------------*
[09:02:24] Folding@Home GPU Core
[09:02:24] Version                2.22 (Thu Dec 8 17:08:05 PST 2011)
[09:02:24] Build host             SimbiosNvdWin7
[09:02:24] Board Type             NVIDIA/CUDA
[09:02:24] Core                   15
[09:02:24] 
[09:02:24] Window's signal control handler registered.
[09:02:24] Preparing to commence simulation
[09:02:24] - Ensuring status. Please wait.
[09:02:33] - Looking at optimizations...
[09:02:33] - Working with standard loops on this execution.
[09:02:33] - Previous termination of core was improper.
[09:02:33] - Going to use standard loops.
[09:02:33] - Files status OK
[09:02:33] sizeof(CORE_PACKET_HDR) = 512 file=<>
[09:02:33] - Expanded 119289 -> 542246 (decompressed 454.5 percent)
[09:02:33] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=119289 data_size=542246, decompressed_data_size=542246 diff=0
[09:02:33] - Digital signature verified
[09:02:33] 
[09:02:33] Project: 8032 (Run 10, Clone 481, Gen 16)
[09:02:33] 
[09:02:33] Entering M.D.
[09:02:35] Tpr hash work/wudata_03.tpr:  3714013377 795559589 616841362 3545789784 333788549
[09:02:35] GPU device info: vendor=0 device=0 name=<NA> match=0
[09:02:36] Working on Protein
[09:02:36] Client config found, loading data.
[09:02:38] CoreStatus = 63 (99)
[09:02:38] + Error starting Folding@home core.
[09:02:43] 
[09:02:43] + Processing work unit
[09:02:43] Core required: FahCore_15.exe
[09:02:43] Core found.
[09:02:43] Working on queue slot 03 [March 25 09:02:43 UTC]
[09:02:43] + Working ...
[09:02:43] 
[09:02:43] *------------------------------*
[09:02:43] Folding@Home GPU Core
[09:02:43] Version                2.22 (Thu Dec 8 17:08:05 PST 2011)
[09:02:43] Build host             SimbiosNvdWin7
[09:02:43] Board Type             NVIDIA/CUDA
[09:02:43] Core                   15
[09:02:43] 
[09:02:43] Window's signal control handler registered.
[09:02:43] Preparing to commence simulation
[09:02:43] - Ensuring status. Please wait.
[09:02:53] - Looking at optimizations...
[09:02:53] - Working with standard loops on this execution.
[09:02:53] - Previous termination of core was improper.
[09:02:53] - Going to use standard loops.
[09:02:53] - Files status OK
[09:02:53] sizeof(CORE_PACKET_HDR) = 512 file=<>
[09:02:53] - Expanded 119289 -> 542246 (decompressed 454.5 percent)
[09:02:53] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=119289 data_size=542246, decompressed_data_size=542246 diff=0
[09:02:53] - Digital signature verified
[09:02:53] 
[09:02:53] Project: 8032 (Run 10, Clone 481, Gen 16)
[09:02:53] 
[09:02:53] Entering M.D.
[09:02:55] Tpr hash work/wudata_03.tpr:  3714013377 795559589 616841362 3545789784 333788549
[09:02:55] GPU device info: vendor=0 device=0 name=<NA> match=0
[09:02:55] Working on Protein
[09:02:55] Client config found, loading data.
[09:02:57] CoreStatus = 63 (99)
[09:02:57] + Error starting Folding@home core.
[09:03:02] 
[09:03:02] + Processing work unit
[09:03:02] Core required: FahCore_15.exe
[09:03:02] Core found.
[09:03:02] Working on queue slot 03 [March 25 09:03:02 UTC]
[09:03:02] + Working ...
[09:03:03] 
[09:03:03] *------------------------------*
[09:03:03] Folding@Home GPU Core
[09:03:03] Version                2.22 (Thu Dec 8 17:08:05 PST 2011)
[09:03:03] Build host             SimbiosNvdWin7
[09:03:03] Board Type             NVIDIA/CUDA
[09:03:03] Core                   15
[09:03:03] 
[09:03:03] Window's signal control handler registered.
[09:03:03] Preparing to commence simulation
[09:03:03] - Ensuring status. Please wait.
[09:03:12] - Looking at optimizations...
[09:03:12] - Working with standard loops on this execution.
[09:03:12] Examination of work files indicates 8 consecutive improper terminations of core.
[09:03:12] sizeof(CORE_PACKET_HDR) = 512 file=<>
[09:03:12] - Expanded 119289 -> 542246 (decompressed 454.5 percent)
[09:03:12] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=119289 data_size=542246, decompressed_data_size=542246 diff=0
[09:03:12] - Digital signature verified
[09:03:12] 
[09:03:12] Project: 8032 (Run 10, Clone 481, Gen 16)
[09:03:12] 
[09:03:12] Entering M.D.
[09:03:14] Tpr hash work/wudata_03.tpr:  3714013377 795559589 616841362 3545789784 333788549
[09:03:14] GPU device info: vendor=0 device=0 name=<NA> match=0
[09:03:15] Working on Protein
[09:03:15] Client config found, loading data.
[09:03:17] CoreStatus = 63 (99)
[09:03:17] + Error starting Folding@home core.
[09:03:17] - Attempting to download new core...
[09:03:17] + Downloading new core: FahCore_15.exe
[09:03:17] + 10240 bytes downloaded
[09:03:17] + 20480 bytes downloaded
[09:03:18] + 30720 bytes downloaded
[09:03:18] + 40960 bytes downloaded
[09:03:18] + 51200 bytes downloaded
[09:03:18] + 61440 bytes downloaded
[09:03:18] + 71680 bytes downloaded
[09:03:18] + 81920 bytes downloaded
[09:03:18] + 92160 bytes downloaded
[09:03:18] + 102400 bytes downloaded
[09:03:18] + 112640 bytes downloaded
[09:03:18] + 122880 bytes downloaded
[09:03:18] + 133120 bytes downloaded
[09:03:18] + 143360 bytes downloaded
[09:03:18] + 153600 bytes downloaded
[09:03:18] + 163840 bytes downloaded
[09:03:18] + 174080 bytes downloaded
[09:03:18] + 184320 bytes downloaded
[09:03:18] + 194560 bytes downloaded
[09:03:19] + 204800 bytes downloaded
[09:03:19] + 215040 bytes downloaded
[09:03:19] + 225280 bytes downloaded
[09:03:19] + 235520 bytes downloaded
[09:03:19] + 245760 bytes downloaded
[09:03:19] + 256000 bytes downloaded
[09:03:19] + 266240 bytes downloaded
[09:03:19] + 276480 bytes downloaded
[09:03:19] + 286720 bytes downloaded
[09:03:19] + 296960 bytes downloaded
[09:03:19] + 307200 bytes downloaded
[09:03:19] + 317440 bytes downloaded
[09:03:19] + 327680 bytes downloaded
[09:03:19] + 337920 bytes downloaded
[09:03:19] + 348160 bytes downloaded
[09:03:19] + 358400 bytes downloaded
[09:03:19] + 368640 bytes downloaded
[09:03:19] + 378880 bytes downloaded
[09:03:20] + 389120 bytes downloaded
[09:03:20] + 399360 bytes downloaded
[09:03:20] + 409600 bytes downloaded
[09:03:20] + 419840 bytes downloaded
[09:03:20] + 430080 bytes downloaded
[09:03:20] + 440320 bytes downloaded
[09:03:20] + 450560 bytes downloaded
[09:03:20] + 460800 bytes downloaded
[09:03:20] + 471040 bytes downloaded
[09:03:20] + 481280 bytes downloaded
[09:03:20] + 491520 bytes downloaded
[09:03:20] + 501760 bytes downloaded
[09:03:20] + 512000 bytes downloaded
[09:03:20] + 522240 bytes downloaded
[09:03:20] + 532480 bytes downloaded
[09:03:20] + 542720 bytes downloaded
[09:03:21] + 552960 bytes downloaded
[09:03:21] + 563200 bytes downloaded
[09:03:21] + 573440 bytes downloaded
[09:03:21] + 583680 bytes downloaded
[09:03:21] + 593920 bytes downloaded
[09:03:21] + 604160 bytes downloaded
[09:03:21] + 614400 bytes downloaded
[09:03:21] + 624640 bytes downloaded
[09:03:21] + 634880 bytes downloaded
[09:03:21] + 645120 bytes downloaded
[09:03:21] + 655360 bytes downloaded
[09:03:21] + 665600 bytes downloaded
[09:03:21] + 675840 bytes downloaded
[09:03:21] + 686080 bytes downloaded
[09:03:21] + 696320 bytes downloaded
[09:03:21] + 706560 bytes downloaded
[09:03:21] + 716800 bytes downloaded
[09:03:21] + 727040 bytes downloaded
[09:03:22] + 737280 bytes downloaded
[09:03:22] + 747520 bytes downloaded
[09:03:22] + 757760 bytes downloaded
[09:03:22] + 768000 bytes downloaded
[09:03:22] + 778240 bytes downloaded
[09:03:22] + 788480 bytes downloaded
[09:03:22] + 798720 bytes downloaded
[09:03:22] + 808960 bytes downloaded
[09:03:22] + 819200 bytes downloaded
[09:03:22] + 829440 bytes downloaded
[09:03:22] + 839680 bytes downloaded
[09:03:22] + 849920 bytes downloaded
[09:03:22] + 860160 bytes downloaded
[09:03:22] + 870400 bytes downloaded
[09:03:22] + 880640 bytes downloaded
[09:03:22] + 890880 bytes downloaded
[09:03:23] + 901120 bytes downloaded
[09:03:23] + 911360 bytes downloaded
[09:03:23] + 921600 bytes downloaded
[09:03:23] + 931840 bytes downloaded
[09:03:23] + 942080 bytes downloaded
[09:03:23] + 952320 bytes downloaded
[09:03:23] + 962560 bytes downloaded
[09:03:23] + 972800 bytes downloaded
[09:03:23] + 983040 bytes downloaded
[09:03:23] + 993280 bytes downloaded
[09:03:23] + 1003520 bytes downloaded
[09:03:23] + 1013760 bytes downloaded
[09:03:23] + 1024000 bytes downloaded
[09:03:23] + 1034240 bytes downloaded
[09:03:23] + 1044480 bytes downloaded
[09:03:23] + 1054720 bytes downloaded
[09:03:23] + 1064960 bytes downloaded
[09:03:23] + 1075200 bytes downloaded
[09:03:24] + 1085440 bytes downloaded
[09:03:25] + 1095680 bytes downloaded
[09:03:25] + 1105920 bytes downloaded
[09:03:25] + 1116160 bytes downloaded
[09:03:25] + 1126400 bytes downloaded
[09:03:25] + 1136640 bytes downloaded
[09:03:25] + 1146880 bytes downloaded
[09:03:25] + 1157120 bytes downloaded
[09:03:25] + 1167360 bytes downloaded
[09:03:25] + 1177600 bytes downloaded
[09:03:25] + 1187840 bytes downloaded
[09:03:25] + 1198080 bytes downloaded
[09:03:25] + 1208320 bytes downloaded
[09:03:25] + 1218560 bytes downloaded
[09:03:25] + 1228800 bytes downloaded
[09:03:25] + 1239040 bytes downloaded
[09:03:25] + 1249280 bytes downloaded
[09:03:26] + 1259520 bytes downloaded
[09:03:26] + 1269760 bytes downloaded
[09:03:26] + 1280000 bytes downloaded
[09:03:26] + 1290240 bytes downloaded
[09:03:26] + 1300480 bytes downloaded
[09:03:26] + 1310720 bytes downloaded
[09:03:26] + 1320960 bytes downloaded
[09:03:26] + 1331200 bytes downloaded
[09:03:26] + 1341440 bytes downloaded
[09:03:26] + 1351680 bytes downloaded
[09:03:26] + 1361920 bytes downloaded
[09:03:26] + 1372160 bytes downloaded
[09:03:26] + 1382400 bytes downloaded
[09:03:26] + 1392640 bytes downloaded
[09:03:26] + 1402880 bytes downloaded
[09:03:27] + 1413120 bytes downloaded
[09:03:27] + 1423360 bytes downloaded
[09:03:27] + 1433600 bytes downloaded
[09:03:27] + 1443840 bytes downloaded
[09:03:27] + 1454080 bytes downloaded
[09:03:27] + 1464320 bytes downloaded
[09:03:27] + 1474560 bytes downloaded
[09:03:27] + 1484800 bytes downloaded
[09:03:27] + 1495040 bytes downloaded
[09:03:27] + 1505280 bytes downloaded
[09:03:27] + 1515520 bytes downloaded
[09:03:27] + 1525760 bytes downloaded
[09:03:27] + 1536000 bytes downloaded
[09:03:27] + 1546240 bytes downloaded
[09:03:27] + 1556480 bytes downloaded
[09:03:27] + 1559166 bytes downloaded
[09:03:27] Verifying core Core_15.fah...
[09:03:27] Signature is VALID
[09:03:27] 
[09:03:27] Trying to unzip core FahCore_15.exe
[09:03:28] Decompressed FahCore_15.exe (4685824 bytes) successfully
[09:03:33] + Core successfully engaged
[09:03:38] 
[09:03:38] + Processing work unit
[09:03:38] Core required: FahCore_15.exe
[09:03:38] Core found.
[09:03:38] Working on queue slot 03 [March 25 09:03:38 UTC]
[09:03:38] + Working ...
[09:03:38] 
[09:03:38] *------------------------------*
[09:03:38] Folding@Home GPU Core
[09:03:38] Version                2.22 (Thu Dec 8 17:08:05 PST 2011)
[09:03:38] Build host             SimbiosNvdWin7
[09:03:38] Board Type             NVIDIA/CUDA
[09:03:38] Core                   15
[09:03:38] 
[09:03:38] Window's signal control handler registered.
[09:03:38] Preparing to commence simulation
[09:03:38] - Ensuring status. Please wait.
[09:03:48] - Looking at optimizations...
[09:03:48] - Working with standard loops on this execution.
[09:03:48] Examination of work files indicates 8 consecutive improper terminations of core.
[09:03:48] sizeof(CORE_PACKET_HDR) = 512 file=<>
[09:03:48] - Expanded 119289 -> 542246 (decompressed 454.5 percent)
[09:03:48] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=119289 data_size=542246, decompressed_data_size=542246 diff=0
[09:03:48] - Digital signature verified
[09:03:48] 
[09:03:48] Project: 8032 (Run 10, Clone 481, Gen 16)
[09:03:48] 
[09:03:48] Entering M.D.
[09:03:50] Tpr hash work/wudata_03.tpr:  3714013377 795559589 616841362 3545789784 333788549
[09:03:50] GPU device info: vendor=0 device=0 name=<NA> match=0
[09:03:50] Working on Protein
[09:03:50] Client config found, loading data.
[09:03:53] CoreStatus = 63 (99)
[09:03:53] + Error starting Folding@home core.
[09:03:58] 
[09:03:58] + Processing work unit
[09:03:58] Core required: FahCore_15.exe
[09:03:58] Core found.
[09:03:58] Working on queue slot 03 [March 25 09:03:58 UTC]
[09:03:58] + Working ...
[09:03:58] 
[09:03:58] *------------------------------*
[09:03:58] Folding@Home GPU Core
[09:03:58] Version                2.22 (Thu Dec 8 17:08:05 PST 2011)
[09:03:58] Build host             SimbiosNvdWin7
[09:03:58] Board Type             NVIDIA/CUDA
[09:03:58] Core                   15
[09:03:58] 
[09:03:58] Window's signal control handler registered.
[09:03:58] Preparing to commence simulation
[09:03:58] - Ensuring status. Please wait.
[09:04:07] - Looking at optimizations...
[09:04:07] - Working with standard loops on this execution.
[09:04:07] Examination of work files indicates 8 consecutive improper terminations of core.
[09:04:07] sizeof(CORE_PACKET_HDR) = 512 file=<>
[09:04:07] - Expanded 119289 -> 542246 (decompressed 454.5 percent)
[09:04:07] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=119289 data_size=542246, decompressed_data_size=542246 diff=0
[09:04:07] - Digital signature verified
[09:04:07] 
[09:04:07] Project: 8032 (Run 10, Clone 481, Gen 16)
[09:04:07] 
[09:04:07] Entering M.D.
[09:04:09] Tpr hash work/wudata_03.tpr:  3714013377 795559589 616841362 3545789784 333788549
[09:04:09] GPU device info: vendor=0 device=0 name=<NA> match=0
[09:04:10] Working on Protein
[09:04:10] Client config found, loading data.
[09:04:12] CoreStatus = 63 (99)
[09:04:12] + Error starting Folding@home core.
[09:04:17] 
[09:04:17] + Processing work unit
[09:04:17] Core required: FahCore_15.exe
[09:04:17] Core found.
[09:04:17] Working on queue slot 03 [March 25 09:04:17 UTC]
[09:04:17] + Working ...
[09:04:17] 
[09:04:17] *------------------------------*
[09:04:17] Folding@Home GPU Core
[09:04:17] Version                2.22 (Thu Dec 8 17:08:05 PST 2011)
[09:04:17] Build host             SimbiosNvdWin7
[09:04:17] Board Type             NVIDIA/CUDA
[09:04:17] Core                   15
[09:04:17] 
[09:04:17] Window's signal control handler registered.
[09:04:17] Preparing to commence simulation
[09:04:17] - Ensuring status. Please wait.
[09:04:26] - Looking at optimizations...
[09:04:26] - Working with standard loops on this execution.
[09:04:26] Examination of work files indicates 8 consecutive improper terminations of core.
[09:04:26] sizeof(CORE_PACKET_HDR) = 512 file=<>
[09:04:26] - Expanded 119289 -> 542246 (decompressed 454.5 percent)
[09:04:26] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=119289 data_size=542246, decompressed_data_size=542246 diff=0
[09:04:26] - Digital signature verified
[09:04:26] 
[09:04:26] Project: 8032 (Run 10, Clone 481, Gen 16)
[09:04:26] 
[09:04:26] Entering M.D.
[09:04:28] Tpr hash work/wudata_03.tpr:  3714013377 795559589 616841362 3545789784 333788549
[09:04:28] GPU device info: vendor=0 device=0 name=<NA> match=0
[09:04:29] Working on Protein
[09:04:29] Client config found, loading data.
[09:04:31] CoreStatus = 63 (99)
[09:04:31] + Error starting Folding@home core.
[09:04:31] - Attempting to download new core...
[09:04:31] + Downloading new core: FahCore_15.exe
[09:04:32] + 10240 bytes downloaded
[09:04:32] + 20480 bytes downloaded
[09:04:32] + 30720 bytes downloaded
[09:04:32] + 40960 bytes downloaded
[09:04:32] + 51200 bytes downloaded
[09:04:32] + 61440 bytes downloaded
[09:04:32] + 71680 bytes downloaded
[09:04:32] + 81920 bytes downloaded
[09:04:32] + 92160 bytes downloaded
[09:04:32] + 102400 bytes downloaded
[09:04:32] + 112640 bytes downloaded
[09:04:32] + 122880 bytes downloaded
[09:04:33] + 133120 bytes downloaded
[09:04:33] + 143360 bytes downloaded
[09:04:33] + 153600 bytes downloaded
[09:04:33] + 163840 bytes downloaded
[09:04:33] + 174080 bytes downloaded
[09:04:33] + 184320 bytes downloaded
[09:04:33] + 194560 bytes downloaded
[09:04:33] + 204800 bytes downloaded
[09:04:33] + 215040 bytes downloaded
[09:04:33] + 225280 bytes downloaded
[09:04:33] + 235520 bytes downloaded
[09:04:33] + 245760 bytes downloaded
[09:04:33] + 256000 bytes downloaded
[09:04:33] + 266240 bytes downloaded
[09:04:33] + 276480 bytes downloaded
[09:04:33] + 286720 bytes downloaded
[09:04:33] + 296960 bytes downloaded
[09:04:33] + 307200 bytes downloaded
[09:04:34] + 317440 bytes downloaded
[09:04:34] + 327680 bytes downloaded
[09:04:34] + 337920 bytes downloaded
[09:04:34] + 348160 bytes downloaded
[09:04:34] + 358400 bytes downloaded
[09:04:34] + 368640 bytes downloaded
[09:04:34] + 378880 bytes downloaded
[09:04:34] + 389120 bytes downloaded
[09:04:34] + 399360 bytes downloaded
[09:04:34] + 409600 bytes downloaded
[09:04:34] + 419840 bytes downloaded
[09:04:34] + 430080 bytes downloaded
[09:04:34] + 440320 bytes downloaded
[09:04:34] + 450560 bytes downloaded
[09:04:34] + 460800 bytes downloaded
[09:04:34] + 471040 bytes downloaded
[09:04:35] + 481280 bytes downloaded
[09:04:35] + 491520 bytes downloaded
[09:04:35] + 501760 bytes downloaded
[09:04:35] + 512000 bytes downloaded
[09:04:35] + 522240 bytes downloaded
[09:04:35] + 532480 bytes downloaded
[09:04:35] + 542720 bytes downloaded
[09:04:35] + 552960 bytes downloaded
[09:04:35] + 563200 bytes downloaded
[09:04:35] + 573440 bytes downloaded
[09:04:35] + 583680 bytes downloaded
[09:04:35] + 593920 bytes downloaded
[09:04:35] + 604160 bytes downloaded
[09:04:35] + 614400 bytes downloaded
[09:04:35] + 624640 bytes downloaded
[09:04:35] + 634880 bytes downloaded
[09:04:35] + 645120 bytes downloaded
[09:04:35] + 655360 bytes downloaded
[09:04:36] + 665600 bytes downloaded
[09:04:36] + 675840 bytes downloaded
[09:04:36] + 686080 bytes downloaded
[09:04:36] + 696320 bytes downloaded
[09:04:36] + 706560 bytes downloaded
[09:04:36] + 716800 bytes downloaded
[09:04:36] + 727040 bytes downloaded
[09:04:36] + 737280 bytes downloaded
[09:04:36] + 747520 bytes downloaded
[09:04:36] + 757760 bytes downloaded
[09:04:36] + 768000 bytes downloaded
[09:04:36] + 778240 bytes downloaded
[09:04:36] + 788480 bytes downloaded
[09:04:36] + 798720 bytes downloaded
[09:04:36] + 808960 bytes downloaded
[09:04:36] + 819200 bytes downloaded
[09:04:37] + 829440 bytes downloaded
[09:04:37] + 839680 bytes downloaded
[09:04:37] + 849920 bytes downloaded
[09:04:37] + 860160 bytes downloaded
[09:04:37] + 870400 bytes downloaded
[09:04:37] + 880640 bytes downloaded
[09:04:37] + 890880 bytes downloaded
[09:04:37] + 901120 bytes downloaded
[09:04:37] + 911360 bytes downloaded
[09:04:37] + 921600 bytes downloaded
[09:04:37] + 931840 bytes downloaded
[09:04:37] + 942080 bytes downloaded
[09:04:37] + 952320 bytes downloaded
[09:04:37] + 962560 bytes downloaded
[09:04:37] + 972800 bytes downloaded
[09:04:37] + 983040 bytes downloaded
[09:04:37] + 993280 bytes downloaded
[09:04:37] + 1003520 bytes downloaded
[09:04:38] + 1013760 bytes downloaded
[09:04:38] + 1024000 bytes downloaded
[09:04:38] + 1034240 bytes downloaded
[09:04:38] + 1044480 bytes downloaded
[09:04:38] + 1054720 bytes downloaded
[09:04:38] + 1064960 bytes downloaded
[09:04:38] + 1075200 bytes downloaded
[09:04:38] + 1085440 bytes downloaded
[09:04:38] + 1095680 bytes downloaded
[09:04:38] + 1105920 bytes downloaded
[09:04:38] + 1116160 bytes downloaded
[09:04:38] + 1126400 bytes downloaded
[09:04:38] + 1136640 bytes downloaded
[09:04:38] + 1146880 bytes downloaded
[09:04:38] + 1157120 bytes downloaded
[09:04:38] + 1167360 bytes downloaded
[09:04:38] + 1177600 bytes downloaded
[09:04:39] + 1187840 bytes downloaded
[09:04:39] + 1198080 bytes downloaded
[09:04:39] + 1208320 bytes downloaded
[09:04:39] + 1218560 bytes downloaded
[09:04:39] + 1228800 bytes downloaded
[09:04:39] + 1239040 bytes downloaded
[09:04:39] + 1249280 bytes downloaded
[09:04:39] + 1259520 bytes downloaded
[09:04:39] + 1269760 bytes downloaded
[09:04:39] + 1280000 bytes downloaded
[09:04:39] + 1290240 bytes downloaded
[09:04:39] + 1300480 bytes downloaded
[09:04:39] + 1310720 bytes downloaded
[09:04:39] + 1320960 bytes downloaded
[09:04:39] + 1331200 bytes downloaded
[09:04:39] + 1341440 bytes downloaded
[09:04:39] + 1351680 bytes downloaded
[09:04:40] + 1361920 bytes downloaded
[09:04:40] + 1372160 bytes downloaded
[09:04:40] + 1382400 bytes downloaded
[09:04:40] + 1392640 bytes downloaded
[09:04:40] + 1402880 bytes downloaded
[09:04:40] + 1413120 bytes downloaded
[09:04:40] + 1423360 bytes downloaded
[09:04:40] + 1433600 bytes downloaded
[09:04:40] + 1443840 bytes downloaded
[09:04:40] + 1454080 bytes downloaded
[09:04:40] + 1464320 bytes downloaded
[09:04:40] + 1474560 bytes downloaded
[09:04:40] + 1484800 bytes downloaded
[09:04:40] + 1495040 bytes downloaded
[09:04:40] + 1505280 bytes downloaded
[09:04:40] + 1515520 bytes downloaded
[09:04:40] + 1525760 bytes downloaded
[09:04:41] + 1536000 bytes downloaded
[09:04:41] + 1546240 bytes downloaded
[09:04:41] + 1556480 bytes downloaded
[09:04:41] + 1559166 bytes downloaded
[09:04:41] Verifying core Core_15.fah...
[09:04:41] Signature is VALID
[09:04:41] 
[09:04:41] Trying to unzip core FahCore_15.exe
[09:04:42] Decompressed FahCore_15.exe (4685824 bytes) successfully
[09:04:47] + Core successfully engaged
[09:04:52] 
[09:04:52] + Processing work unit
[09:04:52] Core required: FahCore_15.exe
[09:04:52] Core found.
[09:04:52] Working on queue slot 03 [March 25 09:04:52 UTC]
[09:04:52] + Working ...
[09:04:52] 
[09:04:52] *------------------------------*
[09:04:52] Folding@Home GPU Core
[09:04:52] Version                2.22 (Thu Dec 8 17:08:05 PST 2011)
[09:04:52] Build host             SimbiosNvdWin7
[09:04:52] Board Type             NVIDIA/CUDA
[09:04:52] Core                   15
[09:04:52] 
[09:04:52] Window's signal control handler registered.
[09:04:52] Preparing to commence simulation
[09:04:52] - Ensuring status. Please wait.
[09:05:01] - Looking at optimizations...
[09:05:01] - Working with standard loops on this execution.
[09:05:01] Examination of work files indicates 8 consecutive improper terminations of core.
[09:05:01] sizeof(CORE_PACKET_HDR) = 512 file=<>
[09:05:01] - Expanded 119289 -> 542246 (decompressed 454.5 percent)
[09:05:01] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=119289 data_size=542246, decompressed_data_size=542246 diff=0
[09:05:01] - Digital signature verified
[09:05:01] 
[09:05:01] Project: 8032 (Run 10, Clone 481, Gen 16)
[09:05:01] 
[09:05:01] Entering M.D.
[09:05:03] Tpr hash work/wudata_03.tpr:  3714013377 795559589 616841362 3545789784 333788549
[09:05:03] GPU device info: vendor=0 device=0 name=<NA> match=0
[09:05:04] Working on Protein
[09:05:04] Client config found, loading data.
[09:05:06] CoreStatus = 63 (99)
[09:05:06] + Error starting Folding@home core.
[09:05:11] 
[09:05:11] + Processing work unit
[09:05:11] Core required: FahCore_15.exe
[09:05:11] Core found.
[09:05:11] Working on queue slot 03 [March 25 09:05:11 UTC]
[09:05:11] + Working ...
[09:05:11] 
[09:05:11] *------------------------------*
[09:05:11] Folding@Home GPU Core
[09:05:11] Version                2.22 (Thu Dec 8 17:08:05 PST 2011)
[09:05:11] Build host             SimbiosNvdWin7
[09:05:11] Board Type             NVIDIA/CUDA
[09:05:11] Core                   15
[09:05:11] 
[09:05:11] Window's signal control handler registered.
[09:05:11] Preparing to commence simulation
[09:05:11] - Ensuring status. Please wait.
[09:05:21] - Looking at optimizations...
[09:05:21] - Working with standard loops on this execution.
[09:05:21] Examination of work files indicates 8 consecutive improper terminations of core.
[09:05:21] sizeof(CORE_PACKET_HDR) = 512 file=<>
[09:05:21] - Expanded 119289 -> 542246 (decompressed 454.5 percent)
[09:05:21] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=119289 data_size=542246, decompressed_data_size=542246 diff=0
[09:05:21] - Digital signature verified
[09:05:21] 
[09:05:21] Project: 8032 (Run 10, Clone 481, Gen 16)
[09:05:21] 
[09:05:21] Entering M.D.
[09:05:23] Tpr hash work/wudata_03.tpr:  3714013377 795559589 616841362 3545789784 333788549
[09:05:23] GPU device info: vendor=0 device=0 name=<NA> match=0
[09:05:23] Working on Protein
[09:05:23] Client config found, loading data.
[09:05:25] CoreStatus = 63 (99)
[09:05:25] + Error starting Folding@home core.
[09:05:30] 
[09:05:30] + Processing work unit
[09:05:30] Core required: FahCore_15.exe
[09:05:30] Core found.
[09:05:30] Working on queue slot 03 [March 25 09:05:30 UTC]
[09:05:30] + Working ...
[09:05:31] 
[09:05:31] *------------------------------*
[09:05:31] Folding@Home GPU Core
[09:05:31] Version                2.22 (Thu Dec 8 17:08:05 PST 2011)
[09:05:31] Build host             SimbiosNvdWin7
[09:05:31] Board Type             NVIDIA/CUDA
[09:05:31] Core                   15
[09:05:31] 
[09:05:31] Window's signal control handler registered.
[09:05:31] Preparing to commence simulation
[09:05:31] - Ensuring status. Please wait.
[09:05:40] - Looking at optimizations...
[09:05:40] - Working with standard loops on this execution.
[09:05:40] Examination of work files indicates 8 consecutive improper terminations of core.
[09:05:40] sizeof(CORE_PACKET_HDR) = 512 file=<>
[09:05:40] - Expanded 119289 -> 542246 (decompressed 454.5 percent)
[09:05:40] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=119289 data_size=542246, decompressed_data_size=542246 diff=0
[09:05:40] - Digital signature verified
[09:05:40] 
[09:05:40] Project: 8032 (Run 10, Clone 481, Gen 16)
[09:05:40] 
[09:05:40] Entering M.D.
[09:05:42] Tpr hash work/wudata_03.tpr:  3714013377 795559589 616841362 3545789784 333788549
[09:05:42] GPU device info: vendor=0 device=0 name=<NA> match=0
[09:05:43] Working on Protein
[09:05:43] Client config found, loading data.
[09:05:45] CoreStatus = 63 (99)
[09:05:45] + Error starting Folding@home core.
[09:05:45] - Attempting to download new core...
[09:05:45] + Downloading new core: FahCore_15.exe
[09:05:45] + 10240 bytes downloaded
[09:05:45] + 20480 bytes downloaded
[09:05:45] + 30720 bytes downloaded
[09:05:45] + 40960 bytes downloaded
[09:05:45] + 51200 bytes downloaded
[09:05:45] + 61440 bytes downloaded
[09:05:45] + 71680 bytes downloaded
[09:05:45] + 81920 bytes downloaded
[09:05:46] + 92160 bytes downloaded
[09:05:46] + 102400 bytes downloaded
[09:05:46] + 112640 bytes downloaded
[09:05:46] + 122880 bytes downloaded
[09:05:46] + 133120 bytes downloaded
[09:05:46] + 143360 bytes downloaded
[09:05:46] + 153600 bytes downloaded
[09:05:46] + 163840 bytes downloaded
[09:05:46] + 174080 bytes downloaded
[09:05:46] + 184320 bytes downloaded
[09:05:46] + 194560 bytes downloaded
[09:05:46] + 204800 bytes downloaded
[09:05:46] + 215040 bytes downloaded
[09:05:46] + 225280 bytes downloaded
[09:05:46] + 235520 bytes downloaded
[09:05:46] + 245760 bytes downloaded
[09:05:47] + 256000 bytes downloaded
[09:05:47] + 266240 bytes downloaded
[09:05:47] + 276480 bytes downloaded
[09:05:47] + 286720 bytes downloaded
[09:05:47] + 296960 bytes downloaded
[09:05:47] + 307200 bytes downloaded
[09:05:47] + 317440 bytes downloaded
[09:05:47] + 327680 bytes downloaded
[09:05:47] + 337920 bytes downloaded
[09:05:47] + 348160 bytes downloaded
[09:05:47] + 358400 bytes downloaded
[09:05:47] + 368640 bytes downloaded
[09:05:47] + 378880 bytes downloaded
[09:05:47] + 389120 bytes downloaded
[09:05:47] + 399360 bytes downloaded
[09:05:47] + 409600 bytes downloaded
[09:05:47] + 419840 bytes downloaded
[09:05:47] + 430080 bytes downloaded
[09:05:48] + 440320 bytes downloaded
[09:05:48] + 450560 bytes downloaded
[09:05:48] + 460800 bytes downloaded
[09:05:48] + 471040 bytes downloaded
[09:05:48] + 481280 bytes downloaded
[09:05:48] + 491520 bytes downloaded
[09:05:48] + 501760 bytes downloaded
[09:05:48] + 512000 bytes downloaded
[09:05:48] + 522240 bytes downloaded
[09:05:48] + 532480 bytes downloaded
[09:05:48] + 542720 bytes downloaded
[09:05:48] + 552960 bytes downloaded
[09:05:48] + 563200 bytes downloaded
[09:05:48] + 573440 bytes downloaded
[09:05:48] + 583680 bytes downloaded
[09:05:48] + 593920 bytes downloaded
[09:05:49] + 604160 bytes downloaded
[09:05:49] + 614400 bytes downloaded
[09:05:49] + 624640 bytes downloaded
[09:05:49] + 634880 bytes downloaded
[09:05:49] + 645120 bytes downloaded
[09:05:49] + 655360 bytes downloaded
[09:05:49] + 665600 bytes downloaded
[09:05:49] + 675840 bytes downloaded
[09:05:49] + 686080 bytes downloaded
[09:05:49] + 696320 bytes downloaded
[09:05:49] + 706560 bytes downloaded
[09:05:49] + 716800 bytes downloaded
[09:05:49] + 727040 bytes downloaded
[09:05:49] + 737280 bytes downloaded
[09:05:49] + 747520 bytes downloaded
[09:05:49] + 757760 bytes downloaded
[09:05:49] + 768000 bytes downloaded
[09:05:49] + 778240 bytes downloaded
[09:05:50] + 788480 bytes downloaded
[09:05:50] + 798720 bytes downloaded
[09:05:50] + 808960 bytes downloaded
[09:05:50] + 819200 bytes downloaded
[09:05:50] + 829440 bytes downloaded
[09:05:50] + 839680 bytes downloaded
[09:05:50] + 849920 bytes downloaded
[09:05:50] + 860160 bytes downloaded
[09:05:50] + 870400 bytes downloaded
[09:05:50] + 880640 bytes downloaded
[09:05:50] + 890880 bytes downloaded
[09:05:50] + 901120 bytes downloaded
[09:05:50] + 911360 bytes downloaded
[09:05:50] + 921600 bytes downloaded
[09:05:50] + 931840 bytes downloaded
[09:05:50] + 942080 bytes downloaded
[09:05:51] + 952320 bytes downloaded
[09:05:51] + 962560 bytes downloaded
[09:05:51] + 972800 bytes downloaded
[09:05:51] + 983040 bytes downloaded
[09:05:51] + 993280 bytes downloaded
[09:05:51] + 1003520 bytes downloaded
[09:05:51] + 1013760 bytes downloaded
[09:05:51] + 1024000 bytes downloaded
[09:05:51] + 1034240 bytes downloaded
[09:05:51] + 1044480 bytes downloaded
[09:05:51] + 1054720 bytes downloaded
[09:05:51] + 1064960 bytes downloaded
[09:05:51] + 1075200 bytes downloaded
[09:05:51] + 1085440 bytes downloaded
[09:05:51] + 1095680 bytes downloaded
[09:05:51] + 1105920 bytes downloaded
[09:05:51] + 1116160 bytes downloaded
[09:05:52] + 1126400 bytes downloaded
[09:05:52] + 1136640 bytes downloaded
[09:05:52] + 1146880 bytes downloaded
[09:05:52] + 1157120 bytes downloaded
[09:05:52] + 1167360 bytes downloaded
[09:05:52] + 1177600 bytes downloaded
[09:05:52] + 1187840 bytes downloaded
[09:05:52] + 1198080 bytes downloaded
[09:05:52] + 1208320 bytes downloaded
[09:05:52] + 1218560 bytes downloaded
[09:05:52] + 1228800 bytes downloaded
[09:05:52] + 1239040 bytes downloaded
[09:05:52] + 1249280 bytes downloaded
[09:05:52] + 1259520 bytes downloaded
[09:05:52] + 1269760 bytes downloaded
[09:05:52] + 1280000 bytes downloaded
[09:05:52] + 1290240 bytes downloaded
[09:05:52] + 1300480 bytes downloaded
[09:05:53] + 1310720 bytes downloaded
[09:05:53] + 1320960 bytes downloaded
[09:05:53] + 1331200 bytes downloaded
[09:05:53] + 1341440 bytes downloaded
[09:05:53] + 1351680 bytes downloaded
[09:05:53] + 1361920 bytes downloaded
[09:05:53] + 1372160 bytes downloaded
[09:05:53] + 1382400 bytes downloaded
[09:05:53] + 1392640 bytes downloaded
[09:05:53] + 1402880 bytes downloaded
[09:05:53] + 1413120 bytes downloaded
[09:05:53] + 1423360 bytes downloaded
[09:05:53] + 1433600 bytes downloaded
[09:05:53] + 1443840 bytes downloaded
[09:05:53] + 1454080 bytes downloaded
[09:05:53] + 1464320 bytes downloaded
[09:05:54] + 1474560 bytes downloaded
[09:05:54] + 1484800 bytes downloaded
[09:05:54] + 1495040 bytes downloaded
[09:05:54] + 1505280 bytes downloaded
[09:05:54] + 1515520 bytes downloaded
[09:05:54] + 1525760 bytes downloaded
[09:05:54] + 1536000 bytes downloaded
[09:05:54] + 1546240 bytes downloaded
[09:05:54] + 1556480 bytes downloaded
[09:05:54] + 1559166 bytes downloaded
[09:05:54] Verifying core Core_15.fah...
[09:05:54] Signature is VALID
[09:05:54] 
[09:05:54] Trying to unzip core FahCore_15.exe
[09:05:55] Decompressed FahCore_15.exe (4685824 bytes) successfully
[09:06:00] + Core successfully engaged
[09:06:05] 
[09:06:05] + Processing work unit
[09:06:05] Core required: FahCore_15.exe
[09:06:05] Core found.
[09:06:05] Working on queue slot 03 [March 25 09:06:05 UTC]
[09:06:05] + Working ...
[09:06:05] 
[09:06:05] *------------------------------*
[09:06:05] Folding@Home GPU Core
[09:06:05] Version                2.22 (Thu Dec 8 17:08:05 PST 2011)
[09:06:05] Build host             SimbiosNvdWin7
[09:06:05] Board Type             NVIDIA/CUDA
[09:06:05] Core                   15
[09:06:05] 
[09:06:05] Window's signal control handler registered.
[09:06:05] Preparing to commence simulation
[09:06:05] - Ensuring status. Please wait.
[09:06:15] - Looking at optimizations...
[09:06:15] - Working with standard loops on this execution.
[09:06:15] Examination of work files indicates 8 consecutive improper terminations of core.
[09:06:15] sizeof(CORE_PACKET_HDR) = 512 file=<>
[09:06:15] - Expanded 119289 -> 542246 (decompressed 454.5 percent)
[09:06:15] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=119289 data_size=542246, decompressed_data_size=542246 diff=0
[09:06:15] - Digital signature verified
[09:06:15] 
[09:06:15] Project: 8032 (Run 10, Clone 481, Gen 16)
[09:06:15] 
[09:06:15] Entering M.D.
[09:06:17] Tpr hash work/wudata_03.tpr:  3714013377 795559589 616841362 3545789784 333788549
[09:06:17] GPU device info: vendor=0 device=0 name=<NA> match=0
[09:06:17] Working on Protein
[09:06:17] Client config found, loading data.
[09:06:20] CoreStatus = 63 (99)
[09:06:20] + Error starting Folding@home core.
[09:06:25] 
[09:06:25] + Processing work unit
[09:06:25] Core required: FahCore_15.exe
[09:06:25] Core found.
[09:06:25] Working on queue slot 03 [March 25 09:06:25 UTC]
[09:06:25] + Working ...
[09:06:25] 
[09:06:25] *------------------------------*
[09:06:25] Folding@Home GPU Core
[09:06:25] Version                2.22 (Thu Dec 8 17:08:05 PST 2011)
[09:06:25] Build host             SimbiosNvdWin7
[09:06:25] Board Type             NVIDIA/CUDA
[09:06:25] Core                   15
[09:06:25] 
[09:06:25] Window's signal control handler registered.
[09:06:25] Preparing to commence simulation
[09:06:25] - Ensuring status. Please wait.
[09:06:34] - Looking at optimizations...
[09:06:34] - Working with standard loops on this execution.
[09:06:34] Examination of work files indicates 8 consecutive improper terminations of core.
[09:06:34] sizeof(CORE_PACKET_HDR) = 512 file=<>
[09:06:34] - Expanded 119289 -> 542246 (decompressed 454.5 percent)
[09:06:34] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=119289 data_size=542246, decompressed_data_size=542246 diff=0
[09:06:34] - Digital signature verified
[09:06:34] 
[09:06:34] Project: 8032 (Run 10, Clone 481, Gen 16)
[09:06:34] 
[09:06:34] Entering M.D.
[09:06:36] Tpr hash work/wudata_03.tpr:  3714013377 795559589 616841362 3545789784 333788549
[09:06:36] GPU device info: vendor=0 device=0 name=<NA> match=0
[09:06:37] Working on Protein
[09:06:37] Client config found, loading data.
[09:06:39] CoreStatus = 63 (99)
[09:06:39] + Error starting Folding@home core.
[09:06:44] 
[09:06:44] + Processing work unit
[09:06:44] Core required: FahCore_15.exe
[09:06:44] Core found.
[09:06:44] Working on queue slot 03 [March 25 09:06:44 UTC]
[09:06:44] + Working ...
[09:06:44] 
[09:06:44] *------------------------------*
[09:06:44] Folding@Home GPU Core
[09:06:44] Version                2.22 (Thu Dec 8 17:08:05 PST 2011)
[09:06:44] Build host             SimbiosNvdWin7
[09:06:44] Board Type             NVIDIA/CUDA
[09:06:44] Core                   15
[09:06:44] 
[09:06:44] Window's signal control handler registered.
[09:06:44] Preparing to commence simulation
[09:06:44] - Ensuring status. Please wait.
[09:06:53] - Looking at optimizations...
[09:06:53] - Working with standard loops on this execution.
[09:06:53] Examination of work files indicates 8 consecutive improper terminations of core.
[09:06:53] sizeof(CORE_PACKET_HDR) = 512 file=<>
[09:06:53] - Expanded 119289 -> 542246 (decompressed 454.5 percent)
[09:06:53] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=119289 data_size=542246, decompressed_data_size=542246 diff=0
[09:06:53] - Digital signature verified
[09:06:53] 
[09:06:53] Project: 8032 (Run 10, Clone 481, Gen 16)
[09:06:53] 
[09:06:53] Entering M.D.
[09:06:55] Tpr hash work/wudata_03.tpr:  3714013377 795559589 616841362 3545789784 333788549
[09:06:55] GPU device info: vendor=0 device=0 name=<NA> match=0
[09:06:56] Working on Protein
[09:06:56] Client config found, loading data.
[09:06:58] CoreStatus = 63 (99)
[09:06:58] + Error starting Folding@home core.
[09:06:58] 
Folding@Home will go to sleep for 1 day as there have been 5 consecutive Cores executed which failed to complete a work unit.
[09:06:58] (To wake it up early, quit the application and restart it.)
[09:06:58] If problems persist, please visit our website at Folding@home - Main for help.
[09:06:58] + Sleeping...

Folding@Home Client Shutdown.




Nächstes Mal direkt spoilern sonst gibts Haue!


----------



## ProfBoom (1. April 2012)

Welchen Treiber hast du installiert?
Mit dem 295.73 haben wohl einige das gleiche Problem gehabt.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...64.html?highlight=CoreStatus+(99)#post3988764


----------



## Bumblebee (2. April 2012)

@phila

Ich würde erstmal "putzen" (also work-Ordner leeren etc. ich glaube du weisst was ich meine)

Danach neue ID vergeben und schauen ob es funzt

Und ja - welchen Treiber hast du drauf - die machen, je nach dem, auch Probleme


----------



## freibier47906 (2. April 2012)

Na bitte,geht doch...Platz 16 wieder in Schlagdistanz.Wenn die Canucks weiter solche zeitweisen Durchhänger haben,sind die auch "bald" fällig.


----------



## Amigafan (2. April 2012)

So kann es gehen, wenn man das Hirn nicht  einschaltet . . .  

Ich habe mich gewundert, warum meine HD5870 unter Win7 so wenig Punkte macht - etwa 1200 PPD pro Tag weniger   

Also GPU-Z geöffnet und erst einmal nur festgestellt, das der V7er Client die Graka nicht so stark auslastet wie unter WinXP 

Ein Blick auf die Taktraten - und dann:  *AUA*  

Unter WinXP war die Graka mit der Hilfe des ATI TrayTools übertaktet - unter Win7 war es nicht einmal installiert 
Manchmal ist doch "Fehlersuche" so einfach - auch wenn dabei der Fehler "zwischen den Ohren" liegt . . .  

Fazit:
Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil  


BTW:

Welche Version des nvidia-Treibers sollte man verwenden, wenn man eine  GTX460 und eine GTS450 zum "gemeinsamen" Falten in einem Rechner  überreden will?
Ich möchte - soweit überhaupt möglich - "Integrationsprobleme" vermeiden  - vor allem, weil sie z. Zt mal wieder in aller Munde sind


----------



## Knutowskie (3. April 2012)

Kann man eigentlich die assignment-Server, die kackWUs liefern per IP sperren? Ich mein, wenn da defekte oder uneffektive kommen? Ich falte auf der GTX470 sicher keine 8.000PPD WU, wenn es 19.000er gibt...

edit: Frage selbst beantwortet: trial and error. Vor allem error. Dann bekommt der glei mal garkeine WU mehr.

Ich will ein Clientprogramm, mit dem ich spezielle WUs ausschließen kann!


----------



## Uwe64LE (3. April 2012)

Knutowskie schrieb:


> Ich will ein Clientprogramm, mit dem ich spezielle WUs ausschließen kann!


Und wer soll deiner Meinung nach diese "Kack-Dinger" dann rechnen?
Meine GTS450 kaut auch gerade auf einer 7641 rum. Dafür gibts dann popelige 6.400 PPD.
Gefällt mir auch nicht- ist aber eben nicht zu ändern.

Seit ca. 2 Wochen bekomme ich sowohl für den i7 2600K, als auch für die GTS450
ausschließlich Projekte, die nicht viel abwerfen.
Scheinbar optimiert Stanford seine Projekte dahingehend, dass man sich nen Server
zulegen muss


----------



## nooby-on-mp3 (3. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

habe ich irgendwas nicht mit bekommen?! Habe heute meine erste 76** WU für die GPU bekommen und muss sagen das ist ja der Witz! Die GPU-Asulastung ist auf ca.80% gefallen und die PPD sind um 30% zurück gegangen?! 

Gib es wenigstens irgendwelche Tricks, die GPU-Auslastung wieder auf 100% zu bekommen, das die PPD wenigstens ein bisschen wieder steigen?!

Danke für jede adäquate Antwort!


Mfg


----------



## Crymes (3. April 2012)

Gibt es was neues bezüglich des V7 Clients?
Wann ist die Beta beendet und wann soll ein Release Client erscheinen?


----------



## Bumblebee (3. April 2012)

Crymes schrieb:


> Gibt es was neues bezüglich des V7 Clients?
> Wann ist die Beta beendet und wann soll ein Release Client erscheinen?



News ist lediglich, dass es immer mal wieder eine höhere Versionsnummer gibt; (späte) Beta ist es aber trotzdem
Es scheint sich aber abzuzeichnen, dass bald der Release ist


----------



## Knutowskie (3. April 2012)

nooby-on-mp3 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> habe ich irgendwas nicht mit bekommen?! Habe heute meine erste 76** WU für die GPU bekommen und muss sagen das ist ja der Witz! Die GPU-Asulastung ist auf ca.80% gefallen und die PPD sind um 30% zurück gegangen?!
> 
> ...



Es gibt da Tricks: WU löschen! Die merken das wohl nicht mehr bei Stanford. Sollen die doch auf ihrem Scheiß sitzen bleiben oder die Punkte anpassen! Ich stelle meine Hardware im 24/7 Betrieb (2 4Kerner und 2Fermis) zur Verfügung für F@H. Aber verarschen lass ich mich ungerne. Mir sind die Punkte eben wichtig. Und wenn es halt sein muss, schreib ich ein Script was die WU Daten ausliest und automatisch löscht, wenns ne Kack-WU ist.
Mal ehrlich. Ich bin echt dafür, dass man sich aussuchen kann was man rechnet, wenn man das schon für Lau macht.

@Uwe64LE: Die kann ja dann die Konkurrenz falten *g* Nee ma ehrlich. Wenn die bei Stanford merken, dass manche WUs nie zurückkommen, werden die endlich mal anfangen, auch an uns zu denken. Die wollen ja Ergebnisse. Also will ich, dass eine GTX470 bei jeder WU Konstant viele Punkte bringt. Es kann eben nicht sein, dass da mal 8000 kommen und dann mal 19000. Jetzt knack ich grad eine mit 14k PPD. Das is ja noch okay, aber nicht weniger als die Hälfte.


----------



## T0M@0 (3. April 2012)

Punkte sind nicht alles


----------



## Bumblebee (3. April 2012)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Punkte sind nicht alles



Stimmt 

Ausserdem habe ich mit all meinen Fermi's schon lange nichts anderes als die grandiosen 8031 bis 8034 gesehen - ohne Skript - wohlverstanden.


----------



## davidof2001 (3. April 2012)

Ich hab heut auch so eine WU abbekommen. Die GTX 460 braucht knapp 20 Stunden für eine 7700 Punkte WU und insgesamt nur 10kPPD. Sonst waren das 15000.


----------



## ProfBoom (3. April 2012)

Der V7-Client ist mittlerweile auf der der Stanford-Hauptseite verlinkt. Nennt sich aber noch Public Beta, glaube ich.

Ich habe Hardware von AMD und mir treibt es regelmäßig die Tränen in die Augen, wenn ich lese, was andere mit ihrer Hardware schaffen. 19K auf einer Grafikkarte? Bei mir kommen nichtmal 7K rum. Dafür konstant 
Und sooo schlecht ist eine HD5770 @975MHz auch nicht...
Ich bin jetzt einfach mal der Meinung, dass das auf GeForce-Niveau angehoben werden sollte! *hust*

Allerdings gibt es schon Gründe gewisse WUs abzulehnen.
Beispielsweise, wenn man von vornherein weiß, dass man mit dem Folding-Aufwand den man selbst betreibt, z.B. 6 Stunden am Tag, die bevorzugte Deadline nicht schafft. Oder wenn der PC wirklich nur faltet, wenn er an ist, was vielleicht nur alle paar Tage mal der Fall ist.

Hat eigentlich jemand mal PPD für die 7000er Reihe gefunden? Besonders die 7770 interessiert mich.


----------



## Amigafan (3. April 2012)

Danke für die "reichlichen und üppigen" Antworten auf meine letzte Frage  . . .


----------



## T0M@0 (3. April 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Danke für die "reichlichen und üppigen" Antworten auf meine letzte Frage  . . .


 
Wenn du damit die Frage nach dem richtigen Treiber meinst: 

Ich hatte mit den beiden letzten ziemlich viele Probleme...


----------



## acer86 (3. April 2012)

@*ProfBoom*

Konstante PPD werte gibt es in der Regel bei NV Karten schon, hatte seit der Einführung der neuen big-GPU wu´s nie mehr eine von den alten auch wen ich nur 8h am tag falte, meine GTX560TI macht mit denen 19400PPD mit mehr OC 20700PPD  bei den Alten Wu´s hat sie nur 13500PPD gemacht, also ein Sattes leistungs-plus von Stanford ohne das man was für ändern muss


----------



## ProfBoom (3. April 2012)

Das meine ich ja. Ich hatte noch nie ein Projekt, das andere PPD gegeben hat. Vom v6-Client mal abgesehen.
Somit gibt's für mich auch keine negativen überraschungen


----------



## Bumblebee (3. April 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Danke für die "reichlichen und üppigen" Antworten auf meine letzte Frage . . .



Sorry, Bro, ich schulde dir noch eine Antwort:

Ich habe keine Ahnung da ich diese Kombination noch nie zusammengestellt hatte
Und raten hilft dir ja auch nicht weiter - also wirst du einfach ausprobieren müssen


----------



## acer86 (3. April 2012)

@*Amigafan*

ging es da um die Kombi GTX460 mit GTS450?

wen ja kan ich dir nur sagen lass wen es geht die Finger davon hatte in mein Faltserver eine GTX460 und GTS450 über ein jahr laufen am anfang sogar 2mal GTS450+GTX460 und es gab nur Probleme, der berühmte NV Shader bug 
die GTS450glh machte mit eingebauter GTX460 nur noch 7400PPD was für eine GLH ja ein Witz ist und die GTX460 lief auch etwa 3-400PPD weniger als normal, es kam auch immer mal zu blue screens oder der client der GTS450 wollte nicht weiter falten, mein Fazit bei NV kein misch betrieb macht nur ärger, wen du es Trotzdem versuchen willst nimm den 266er Treiber der lief immer noch am Fehler freisten bei den Misch betrieb.


----------



## der_yappi (3. April 2012)

Meine GPU hat sich heute ne 7718 als WU eingefangen.
Die PPD sind von knapp 20k auf 10k runter 
TPF von etwas um die 2,5min auf 10min hoch
Die Auslastung in Afterburner kommt aber nicht über 80% raus.
WU geschlossen und neu gestartet, PC Reboot. Hat alles nicht gefruchtet


----------



## T0M@0 (4. April 2012)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Meine GPU hat sich heute ne 7718 als WU eingefangen.
> Die PPD sind von knapp 20k auf 10k runter
> TPF von etwas um die 2,5min auf 10min hoch
> Die Auslastung in Afterburner kommt aber nicht über 80% raus.
> WU geschlossen und neu gestartet, PC Reboot. Hat alles nicht gefruchtet


 
Meiner GTX 580 gehts leider genau so... liegt also ehr an den WUs als an der Hardware...


----------



## mae1cum77 (4. April 2012)

Yupp, meine GTX 570 macht grad auch nur 13,5k anstatt 19k PPD...WTF   
Langweilt sich nach den BIGs (TPF 2:55) bei 87 % mit TPF 8:50


----------



## bieboderbeste (4. April 2012)

Ich verfolge das nun die letzten Seiten recht aufmerksam und frage mich welche GPU-WU´s ihr mit Big meint ?
Habe bis jetzt auf meiner GTX550 nur P8031 - P8034 und heute ne schrökelige P7642 die meinen ganzen Punktehaushalt durcheinanderbringt.
Die hätten sie mal besser programmieren sollen damit die Auslastung mal hoch geht  die dümpelt nur bei ~80-85% rum 

Gruß bieboderbeste


----------



## Amigafan (4. April 2012)

acer86 schrieb:


> @*Amigafan*
> 
> ging es da um die Kombi GTX460 mit GTS450?
> 
> ...



Danke - das ist eine Antwort, mit der ich "arbeiten" kann . . .


----------



## Thosch (4. April 2012)

Moin. Ihr jammert immer rum "_... diese WU geht schlecht ...  jene gehen schlecht ... will andere haben ..."_, seit froh das es überhaupt geht. Ich kann da ein Lied von Singen wenn man 2x 5Tage lang gefaltet hat und nix von den zus. ca.440K rüber kommt ... ! Augen zu und durch !!  ... Bis Dez. wirds doch wohl noch gehen ...


----------



## Bumblebee (4. April 2012)

@Thosch - danke für deine Geduld 

@Rest - ja, die goldenen Zeiten scheinen vorbei zu sein - diese GPU-WU's sind tatsächlich übel 
...Allerdings nicht so viel übler als die WU's *vor* den P8031 - P8034; wir sind einfach maximal verwöhnt


----------



## Malkolm (4. April 2012)

Mal ein kleines Update von mir bezüglich des SB-E Faltrechners (ein Faltserver ist es ja nicht wirklich):

Ich hatte seit Anfangs immer mal wieder Probleme mit Instabilitäten des Gesamtsystems. Linux wollte sich erst garnicht installieren lassen (was ich aber immernoch vorallem auf das EFI schiebe), Windows stürzte mit guter Regelmäßigkeit beim Falten alle 4-10h ab.

Nach diversen Tests und Spannungsanpassungen (mit 1.6V Speicherspannung konnte ich immerhin eine 6901 fertig falten) konnte ich nun einen der Ram-Riegel als Übeltäter identifizieren. 3 Riegel sind wunderbar, einer liefert innerhalb von Sekunden über 1000 Fehler beim Memtest, bevor sich Memtest selbst abschießt 

Ich teste gerade mit den verbleibenden Riegeln die Stabilität, seit 24h läuft es aber problemlos *holzklopf*
Sollte das bis Morgen so bleiben schmeiße ich mal wieder die VM an und falte über Ostern eine BIG.

Defekte neue Hardware ist immer sowas von ...


----------



## Raketenjoint (4. April 2012)

Ist es normal, dass meine 6950 nur 8k PPD hat? Meine CPU (i5 2500K) ist da schneller mit 8,8k. Ich habe den FAH Control Client. Mache ich etwas falsch, oder kann es an den WUs liegen?
Wenn ich sehe, dass ihr manchmal 80k habt wird es mir echt mulmig. Zudem: lohnt es sich beide (CPU+Graka) falten zu lassen. Mit dem Client funktioniert es leider nicht. Ich habe die How-Tos schon gelesen und kann mich nicht entscheiden. Weitere Information PC ca. 3h/Tag an 2/3 Leerlauf. Wochenende manchmal 6-8h.


----------



## acer86 (4. April 2012)

Raketenjoint schrieb:


> Ist es normal, dass meine 6950 nur 8k PPD hat? Meine CPU (i5 2500K) ist da schneller mit 8,8k. Ich habe den FAH Control Client. Mache ich etwas falsch, oder kann es an den WUs liegen?
> Wenn ich sehe, dass ihr manchmal 80k habt wird es mir echt mulmig. Zudem: lohnt es sich beide (CPU+Graka) falten zu lassen. Mit dem Client funktioniert es leider nicht. Ich habe die How-Tos schon gelesen und kann mich nicht entscheiden. Weitere Information PC ca. 3h/Tag an 2/3 Leerlauf. Wochenende manchmal 6-8h.


 
ATI´s laufen sehr schlecht bei F@H selbst eine 6970OC macht gerade mal so viel wie die gute alte GTS450glh  das liegt einfach daran das ATI/AMD keine Cuda Unterstützung hat, und leider wird auch ein CPU kern mit belastet wen die ATI karten Falten je nach cpu zwischen 10-20% last die dir bei SMP falten verloren gehen, daher lohnt es sich nur mit beiden zu Falten wen die CPU entsprechend Schnell ist, z.b. bei dir würde es gehen musst aber wie erwähnt mit Verlusten bei der CPU rechnen da er ja schon vom GPU client belastet wird. 
Für 80K PPD muss man nur die passende CPU haben das man Bigwu´s falten kan die dauern ca. 2tage und bringen dan mal eben 80-150k Punkte je nach CPU
Leider wurden anfang des jahres die Bigwu Voraussetzung auf 12kerne erhöht vorher konnte man Bigwu´s mit ein 4/8kern intel falten und die grenze soll noch auf 16kerne angehoben werden.


----------



## Perseus88 (4. April 2012)

Die Graka kannste weg lassen,bringt nix. Mehr Kerne = mehr ppd am Tag.


----------



## acer86 (4. April 2012)

@All

hab gerade mal etwas mit den GPU client herum gespielt um zu sehen ob man die neuen Big-GPU wu´s umgehen kan, früher konnte man sie ja mit weglassen von advmethods umgehen, geht leider nicht mehr  das einzige was noch funzt ist "nvidia g80" dan bekommt man die alten gpu2 wu´s mit fahcore 11 was aber auch nicht das gelbe vom Ei ist, also bleibt nur zu hoffen das Stanford die wu´s etwas anpasst das sie wenigstens mit 100% laufen, bei mir laufen sie nur mit 88%

Ansonsten bleibt nur Augen zu und durch


----------



## Raketenjoint (4. April 2012)

Danke für die Antworten. Hätte ich wohl lieber meine GTX 560Ti nicht zurückgegeben .... Ich hoffe Stanford bessert noch nach. Wäre ja sonst echt schade. Meine Graka ist ja recht laut, also nehme ich nun lieber die CPU. 16 Kerne - pfuh. Die haben doch nur Server CPUs und vielleicht noch die Bulldozernachfolger ... Werde wohl nie auf Platz 1 kommen. Naja, werds schon überleben. Geht ja um den guten Zweck.


----------



## Thosch (4. April 2012)

Ich hätte da mal nen Link für euch zu einem Programm welches, übertrieben beschrieben zeigt wieviel Staub bei euch in den Faltern liegt ...   Das ist sooooo umfangreich das es einen schon fast erschlägt. Es ist eigendl. DER  SIV - System Information Viewer  . Zeigt Temps an, die Volts, Auslastung der GraKa, bei mir übrigens 100% CPU (Ph I 9850) und 99% GPU (560Ti), und all den Rest was man über seine HW erfahren kann. Sogar den "Betriebsmittelverbrauch"    , was immer die damit meinen.    Sicher sehr interessant für den Einen oder Anderen.



Malkolm schrieb:


> Nach diversen Tests und Spannungsanpassungen (mit 1.6V Speicherspannung  konnte ich immerhin eine 6901 fertig falten) konnte ich nun einen der  Ram-Riegel als Übeltäter identifizieren. 3 Riegel sind wunderbar, einer  liefert innerhalb von Sekunden über 1000 Fehler beim Memtest, bevor sich  Memtest selbst abschießt
> 
> Defekte neue Hardware ist immer sowas von ...


Kenn ich auch, am Anfang wollte ichs nicht wahr haben bis ich dann doch mal durch Ausschlussverfahren beim 1.Versuch    den Übeltäter gefunden habe. Seit dem ist RAM-seitig eigendl./hoffendl. alles   . Aaaaber Linu ist schon zuweilen recht zickig, das musste ich auch erkennen. Vllt. bin ich aber auch nur zu sehr verwöhnt/versaut durch Windoof ...


----------



## Raketenjoint (4. April 2012)

Danke! Dieses Tool ist ja der Hammer!


----------



## Wolvie (4. April 2012)

OHH man.. ich will auch wieder richtig falten können mit SBE!! 
Renn jetzt schon über 1,5 Wochen 2 mikrigen Plastikteilen hinterher die ich noch für die WaKü unbedingt brauch. (Musste ein kl. wenig umbauen...)
Und wer ist schuld dran? Wie immer die anderen...  
Das sind mittlerweile 60 WU's und ca 1,5 Mio Punkte "Ausfall"......


----------



## Bumblebee (4. April 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Ich hätte da mal nen Link für euch zu einem Programm welches, übertrieben beschrieben zeigt wieviel Staub bei euch in den Faltern liegt ...  Das ist sooooo umfangreich das es einen schon fast erschlägt.



Hammerteil - denk ich mal
Ich werde es sicherlich mal antesten

Sch...ade ist nur "SIV is designed for Windows 8, 7, Vista, XP, 2008, 2003, 2000 and NT4. Windows 95, 98 and Me are also supported." - also kein UNIX/LINUX


----------



## Thosch (4. April 2012)

Ja so ein Prog für Linux *schwärm* DAS wärs ...     Aber da steht JEDER Rotz drinnen, ob du den brauchst/wissen willst oder nich !!! Ob deine Chips Husten haben oder nur deren Einstellung "faul" ist ... einfach alles ...


----------



## zappels (4. April 2012)

hi,
weiß nicht ob ich hier richtig bin, aber mein folding auf der nvidia graka 460ti lastet alles zu 100% aus.  bekomme sogar beim browsen probleme. lief alles supi, bis ich mal  längere zeit nicht mehr falten lassen habe. nun kann ich die last nicht  mehr beeinflussen und nach ein paar stunden geht das programm in störung.  
neuinstallation hat keine abhilfe geschaffen. liegt es an den neuen  treibern? keine ahnung. hat wer nen plan? falte nur auf der graka.

lg marc


----------



## Knutowskie (4. April 2012)

Vielleicht liegt es an der WU? Es gibt da welche, die stressen ungemein. In der letzten Zeit höre ich immer wieder, das die clients das System zu sehr auslasten.
Ich bin ja dafür, das Stanford einen echten background-client schreibt, der nie bemerkbar ist. 

Ich muss zum Film gucken auch meinen GPU - Client ausschalten. Das hält ja sonst keiner aus, das geruckel...

@ all: Wenn ich Zeit finde muss ich mich mal mehr mit skripten unter Win beschäftigen... GPU Folding unter unix ist nunmal immer noch Stuhl.

@ Tosch: Ist das sowas wie everest? Keine Zeit und kein Bock jedes tool auf die Platte zu knallen.... Ist es besser als Everest?


----------



## Raketenjoint (4. April 2012)

SIV ist ähnlich als everest. Vielleicht nicht so stylisch (Geschmackssache) aber dafür zeigt es wirklich alles an. Von der Hälfte verstehe ich nichts, aber sonst ist es sehr nützlich und genau.


----------



## ProfBoom (4. April 2012)

Raketenjoint schrieb:


> Ist es normal, dass meine 6950 nur 8k PPD hat? Meine CPU (i5 2500K) ist da schneller mit 8,8k. Ich habe den FAH Control Client. Mache ich etwas falsch, oder kann es an den WUs liegen?
> Wenn ich sehe, dass ihr manchmal 80k habt wird es mir echt mulmig. Zudem: lohnt es sich beide (CPU+Graka) falten zu lassen. Mit dem Client funktioniert es leider nicht. Ich habe die How-Tos schon gelesen und kann mich nicht entscheiden. Weitere Information PC ca. 3h/Tag an 2/3 Leerlauf. Wochenende manchmal 6-8h.


 
Ja, du kannst mit dem V7 GPU und CPU parallel rechnen lassen.

Hast du rechts oben, neben dem "About"-Sternchen, auf "Advanced" oder "Expert" gestellt?
Dann siehst du ganz links eine "Clients"-Liste.
Doppelklick auf den local-client.
Wechsel jetzt zur Registerlasche "Slots" und klick unten auf "Add".
Jetzt kannst du den fehlenden Typ (GPU/SMP) hinzufügen. Bei SMP solltest du einen Kern weniger zur Verfügung stellen, als du hast, da die Grafikkarte einen benötigt.
Save.
Dann solltest du zwei Einträge in der Mitte  unter "Folding Slots" haben.

Wie lange rechnest du mit der CPU an einer WU? Da du nur 2 Stunden  (außer am Wochenende) faltest, könnten dir viele Bonus-Punkte verloren  gehen, wenn du die WU nicht an einem Tag schaffst.

Kein allzugroßer Unterschied von deiner 6950 zu meiner 5770 mit immerhin rund 6,7K PPD.
Einen Vorteil scheint AMD/ATI aber zu haben: Ich habe noch nie Probleme mit einem Treiber oder einer WU gehabt 
Zocken beim falten ist auch möglich (bis auf League of Legends, das scheint zu oft zwischen 3D und 2D hin und herzuschalten. Irgendwann macht der Bildschirmtreiber einen reset.)


----------



## Timmy99 (4. April 2012)

Das ist ja der oberhammer. SIV ist DIE eierlegende Wollmilchsau.
Verbraucht weniger Ressourcen als Taskmanager, Everest, Sidebar, und zeigt dennoch alle wichtigen informationen an. Perfekt zum falten.
SIV + FahClient neben/untereinander, und es liegt ein offenes Buch vor dir, dass dir zeigt was du wissen willst. CPU/GPU Auslastung, Temperatur, sogar einen Graphen.

nach einer Stunde Laufzeit, betrug die "CPU-Zeit" des Programms lediglich 5 Sekunden. weit unter Sidebar/Everest/taskmgr etc. 8-12MB RAM fallen auch kaum auf. Ich komm aus der Loberei kaum heraus. lediglich an die gewöhnungsbedürftige Übersicht muss man sich gewöhnen

Hier ein Vergleich bezüglich der verbrauchten Ressourcen meiner bisherigen "Überwachungsmethoden".
Links: Neu (~5 Sek CPU Zeit zur Überwachung *pro Stunde*)
Rechts: alt (~120 Sek CPU Zeit zur Überwachung *pro Stunde*)
http://www.abload.de/img/vergleich09jpy.jpg


----------



## Amigafan (4. April 2012)

Raketenjoint schrieb:


> SIV ist ähnlich als everest. Vielleicht nicht so stylisch (Geschmackssache) aber dafür zeigt es wirklich alles an. Von der Hälfte verstehe ich nichts, aber sonst ist es sehr nützlich und genau.



Kann ich nur bestätigen - für jeden "Hardwarefreak" oder denjenigen, der möglichst genauen Systemüberblick braucht, das "non plus ultra" - und von mir seit Jahren sporadisch genutzt 


Zu dem Problem der mangelnden GPU-Auslastung:

Habe (leider) auch so eine "tolle" WU eingefangen - nennt sich 7643 mit 7718 Punkten . . . 
Die "mangelnde" Auslastung liegt m. E. nach daran, dass hier die CPU minimal stärker gefordert wird.

Lösung:
Die Priorität des FahCore A15 auf "high" erhöhen - erreiche so 95-96% Auslastung einer GTX460.
Das ganze läst sich z. B. mit "SetPriority" bewerkstelligen - aber:
SetPriority "sperrt" damit den Core A15, der V7er Client kann dann, bei Auswahl einer anderen WU, den Core nicht "lösen" und bleibt bei diesem Versuch in einer Endlosschleife hängen, bis der "lock" auf den Core wieder gelöst ist! (selber "leidvoll" erfahren  - natürlich über Nacht - und etwa 10h "Faltzeit" vergeudet    )
 Das geschieht aber nur bei einem Wechsel der "WU-Architektur", bei mir z. B. von 80xx auf 7643  . . .


Edit:
Und noch ein "Progrämmchen" welches den Umgang mit dem *V6*er unter WinDoof  erleichtert:

Wer hat sich nicht schon mal gewünscht, ohne beenden des Clienten diesen zu pausieren, um ihn anschliesend einfach "weiterlaufen" zu lassen - vermutlich funktioniert das auch mit einer VM (hab ich "mangels" dieser nicht getestet)

Ich empfehle ProcessExplorer von Mark Russinovich - zu finden unter Windows Sysinternals 

Dieses Programm zeigt *alle* laufenden Prozesse in WinDoof an - auch die, die man "normalerweise" nicht zu Gesicht bekommt bzw die sich tarnen- z. B. Trojaner etc . . .
Ausserdem ermöglicht es weitreichendere "Manipulationsmöglichkeiten" von Tasks als der Task-Manager - auch das pausieren von laufenden Tasks . . .


----------



## zappels (4. April 2012)

[18:42:41] Tpr hash work/wudata_08.tpr:  2825544930 1632720372 450079862 2826814629 1263841359
[18:42:41] GPU device info: vendor=0 device=0 name=<NA> match=0
[18:42:41] Working on Protein
[18:42:41] Client config found, loading data.
[18:42:43] CoreStatus = 63 (99)
[18:42:43] + Error starting Folding@home core.
[18:42:43] 
Folding@Home will go to sleep for 1 day as there have been 5 consecutive Cores executed which failed to complete a work unit.
[18:42:43] (To wake it up early, quit the application and restart it.)
[18:42:43] If problems persist, please visit our website at Folding@home - Main for help.
[18:42:43] + Sleeping...

das steht in meiner Log Datei zum Schluss...


----------



## Bumblebee (4. April 2012)

Welchen Treiber hast du installiert und welchen Client??


----------



## phila_delphia (5. April 2012)

phila_delphia schrieb:


> Nächstes Mal direkt spoilern sonst gibts Haue!


 
Danke für Eure Antworten! Werde den Treiber kontrollieren und mal "Putzen" gehen...

Bekomme ich die neue ID eigentlich automatisch nachdem ich den Workordner geleert habe?

Grüße

P.S.: Wie man "spoilert" wußte ich bisher nicht (da gibt es keine Taste?!) . Aber Danke für den Hinweis .


----------



## nfsgame (5. April 2012)

So, seit 3Uhr war der Strom weg, jetzt faltets wieder .


----------



## Bumblebee (5. April 2012)

nfsgame schrieb:


> So, seit 3Uhr war der Strom weg, jetzt faltets wieder .



Ich bin froh, dass du den Strom wieder gefunden hast - ist blöd wenn man sowas verlegt 

Kleines, bestenfalls halboffizielles, Update zum Thema Falten und GTX 680
Die Zusammenarbeit zwischen *N_VIDIA* und Stanford läuft "erfolgversprechend" - anders ausgedrückt; sie haben immer noch Probleme 
Interessant ist aber, dass Stanford im selben Zusammenhang an GPU*4*-Clienten und dazupassenden, neuen WU's arbeitet


----------



## Amigafan (5. April 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ich bin froh, dass du den Strom wieder gefunden hast - ist blöd wenn man sowas verlegt
> 
> Kleines, bestenfalls halboffizielles, Update zum Thema Falten und GTX 680
> Die Zusammenarbeit zwischen *N_VIDIA* und Stanford läuft "erfolgversprechend" - anders ausgedrückt; sie haben immer noch Probleme
> Interessant ist aber, dass Stanford im selben Zusammenhang an GPU*4*-Clienten und dazupassenden, neuen WU's arbeitet



Ich hoffe, dass mit dem neuen Clienten auch die neuen ATI/AMD-Grakas unterstützt werden . . .


----------



## nfsgame (5. April 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ich bin froh, dass du den Strom wieder gefunden hast - ist blöd wenn man sowas verlegt


 
Ja find ich auch . Blöd nur, dass die SMP-Unit anscheinend in die Botanik gegangen is .


----------



## Thosch (5. April 2012)

Ja, die GPUs haben wohl mehr "Dampf", äähhmm Rohleistung als die CPUs ... denke ich mal gehört/gelesen zu haben     Die können wohl besser "Rechnen" oder besser zum Rechen programmiert werden als die CPUs. Aber gab es da nicht auch mal  Bestrebungen bei den ATI/AMD-Karten über Open-CL was zu "reißen" ... ?


----------



## mae1cum77 (5. April 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Ja, die GPUs haben wohl mehr "Dampf", äähhmm Rohleistung als die CPUs ... denke ich mal gehört/gelesen zu haben     Die können wohl besser "Rechnen" oder besser zum Rechen programmiert werden als die CPUs. Aber gab es da nicht auch mal  Bestrebungen bei den ATI/AMD-Karten über Open-CL was zu "reißen" ... ?


 Frage mich allerdings auch, wo die stärkere Rohleistung der AMD/ATIs letztlich bleibt. Bei Bitcoin kann man mit den Dingern ja gnadenlos punkten, da stinken die nVidias ab...


----------



## Thosch (5. April 2012)

Na da sollte Stanford doch mal auf OpenCL setzen dann klappts auch mit ATI/AMD ...


----------



## Knutowskie (6. April 2012)

ich glaub, die wollen nur auf ein Pferd setzen. OpenCL@Nvidia ist nämlich totaler Müll. Siehe Bitcointabellen. Die liefern mal nüscht... Beides realisieren wäre schön, davon träumt man hier aber schon zu lange, als dass es Realität werden könnte. Ich will euch nicht die Laune vermiesen, aber Stanford und NVIDIA arbeiten wohl an GPU4 Clients. Da hat keiner was von AMD erwähnt.

Ich behaupte einfach mal, dass NVidia immer mal "kleinere" Spenden nach Stanford sickern lässt... ne böse These... Aber wer weiß? 
NV macht mit den ganzen verrückten hier, mich eingeschlossen, ne Menge Kohle. 
Die GTX 470 AMP! hätte ich mir nie geholt, wenn nicht zum folden... die GTS250 reichte locker aus. Und das würde sie immer noch, wenn da eben nicht der Faltwahn wäre.

Wo wir beim Thema währen: Ich hab meinen 870s mit ner Antec H20 620 bestückt, auf 3,0GHz fest getaktet und jetzt lüppt der mit 11700 PPD bei ner 6098... 2000 PPD mehr als mit Stocktakt. BTW: Ist das ne BIG?

HFM zeigt mir grad 47.000 PPD an, was mich sehr freudig stimmt. Und bald ist da noch ein i7 940XM, der immer mal mit zur Unterstützung laufen kann. MUHAHAHA!!!


----------



## mattinator (6. April 2012)

Knutowskie schrieb:


> Ich behaupte einfach mal, dass NVidia immer mal "kleinere" Spenden nach Stanford sickern lässt... ne *böse These*... Aber wer weiß?


 
Warum *böse These* ? Sponsoring ist doch überall in unserer Wirtschaft üblich, könnte AMD doch auch bei F@H tun. Bzw. wird AMD auch tun (z.B. bei Spiele-Entwicklern), ist ja nicht kriminell.


----------



## Bumblebee (6. April 2012)

Knutowskie schrieb:


> Ich will euch nicht die Laune vermiesen, aber Stanford und NVIDIA arbeiten wohl an GPU4 Clients. Da hat keiner was von AMD erwähnt.



Wie ich bereits früher angemerkt habe steht der GPU4-Client im Zusammenhang mit dem Keppler-Chip
Obwohl noch nicht 100% ofiziell ist es doch höchstwahrscheinlich so, dass damit die Reihe vorgesetzt wird; also

- GPU2 - Pre-Fermi "g_80"
- GPU3 - Fermi
- GPU4 - Keppler

Es kann gut sein, dass man mit einem möglichen "-forcegpu nvidia_keppler" auch eine Fermi damit zum laufen bekommt
Ich stelle dabei nicht die Sinnfrage

Dass wir alle auf eine "general-purpose"-Lösung hoffen ist verständlich
Wer aber schon so lange "computert" wie ich der weiss, dass es realistischerweise leider so ist, dass so ein Client dann viel Halbes und nichts Ganzes wäre

Bleibt also nur die Lösung eigene, maximal optimierte Clienten für ATI
Aus Sicht der "Firma" Stanford-Folding hat das aber leider untergeordnete Priorität da man ja eine gut funktionierende Schiene (N_VIDIA) hat
Und das hat natürlich mit "Sponsoring" (in dem Fall wohl maximale softwareseitige Zusammenarbeit) zu tun
Manchmal frage ich mich schon ob ATI auch wirklich die Zusammenarbeit mit Stanford *will*

So, bin nun etwas länger geworden aber war mir wichtig


----------



## Thosch (6. April 2012)

Von "Nicht-Wollen" ist vllt. nicht unbedingt die Rede, nach dem die "Roten" ebensolche Zahlen geschrieben haben werden die wohl an den Prioritäten geschraubt haben. Und da fällt dann sowas wie Folding einfach hinten runter. Leider.


----------



## Bumblebee (6. April 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Von "Nicht-Wollen" ist vllt. nicht unbedingt die Rede, nach dem die "Roten" ebensolche Zahlen geschrieben haben werden die wohl an den Prioritäten geschraubt haben. Und da fällt dann sowas wie Folding einfach hinten runter. Leider.


 
Da hast du natürlich recht, bloss ist die "Leidensgeschichte" ja schon reichlich lange und alt
Ich denke, dass sich N_NIDIA einfach schon viel früher (zB. im Zusammenhang mit PhysX) auf GPGPU ausgerichtet hat einen ordentlichen Vorsprung hat
ATI muss wohl einfach, auch und gerade wegen den von dir erwähnten Zahlen, andere Prioritäten setzen

Nicht vergessen sollte man dabei, dass das Folding (auch) unsere "Nische" ist und man keine Karten wegen guten Faltleistungen verkaufen kann
Argument ist "FPS im Spiel X" und nicht "PPD bei Projekt Y"

Das würden wir genauso machen - wenn wir nicht "Faltkranke" wären


----------



## kubi-1988 (6. April 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Na da sollte Stanford doch mal auf OpenCL setzen dann klappts auch mit ATI/AMD ...


Mit dem FahCore16 (war ja auch ein Performancesprung) machen sie das doch schon, aber sie haben es seit einem Jahr nicht geschafft neue WUs dafür zu releasen. 
Genauso lange besteht auch schon der Bug, welcher einen Kern und ~370 MB Ram braucht, allerdings kann es auch sein, dass man den Fehler AMD vorwerfen muss.

@Bumblebee: Du hast sicher recht damit, dass die Optimierung für AMD mehr Arbeit wäre, allerdings dürfte dabei auch wesentlich mehr zu gewinnen sein. Zum einen hat AMD die größere Rohleistung (s. z.B. Bitcoin) und zum 2. sind wesentlich mehr mehr AMD GPUs aktiv (~21k AMD zu ~8k Nvidia).


----------



## freibier47906 (6. April 2012)

Hab grad gesehen,daß die der GPU-Client ne 7642 geholt hat...was ist das denn für ein "Schrott"-Ding? TPF hoch und PPD runter...gaanz schlechter Deal...aber was solls,müssen wohl auch durchgerechnet werden. Ich hoffe mal,daß das nicht zur Gewohnheit wird.


----------



## RG Now66 (6. April 2012)

Hey Faltfreudige das schreit ja nach einem intensieven Langzeittest. 
Bitte Link folgen: 

http://m.pcgh.de/(S(mpdusq45pprx3hyu4lq1pm45))/News/Articleviewer.aspx?id=876766

Edit: naja ein "echte" wakü ist immer noch besser.


----------



## Thosch (6. April 2012)

... jo, wers braucht ... ich nicht ...


----------



## Bumblebee (6. April 2012)

RG Now66 schrieb:


> Hey Faltfreudige das schreit ja nach einem intensieven Langzeittest.


 
Nett, bloss ist die 680er ja (leider) nicht so doll mit GPGPU-Computing...



RG Now66 schrieb:


> ... naja eine "echte" wakü ist immer noch besser.


 
Wohl wahr - und dann auf einer "echten" Falterkarte


----------



## ProfBoom (6. April 2012)

Hat jemand schonmal ausprobiert wie groß der Vorteil von Hyperthreading ist?
Wie groß ist der Unterschied, wenn man z.B. bei einem i7-2600 nur die physikalischen vier Kerne nutzt?


----------



## Wolvie (6. April 2012)

@ProfBoom:
ein i7-2600 (8 Threads @ 3,4Ghz) machst so um die 22-24k PPD, ein i5-2500 (4 Threads @3,4Ghz) macht (soweit ich weiß) 16-18k PPD.


----------



## Malkolm (6. April 2012)

Wolvie schrieb:


> @ProfBoom:
> ein i7-2600 (8 Threads @ 3,4Ghz) machst so um die 22-24k PPD, ein i5-2500 (4 Threads @3,4Ghz) macht (soweit ich weiß) 16-18k PPD.


 
Letzteres kann ich bestätigen.


----------



## sc59 (6. April 2012)

Servus,
leider wurde in der PCGH printed, im Test der neuen  Xeons E5-2687W, Folding@home nicht berücksichtig.
Unter Overclock3d.net wurde ich fündig ist ne super Review.
2x E5-2687W : WU 6098, PPD 114933, ca. TPF 2:50min ( laut Bonuscalculator).
2x E5-2660:         WU ????, PPD   82269,       TPF ???  .
Hier noch der Link:
Overclock3D :: Review :: ASUS Z9 PE-D8 WS Dual Xeon Insanity E5-2660 & E5-2687W :: Introduction and Technical Specifications
auf Seite 5 F@H,Seite 12 im Video ca 19:30min

mfg sc59

Edit:
Zahlendreher bereinigt danke @muschkote
im Bonuscalculator wars noch richtig.


----------



## Bumblebee (6. April 2012)

sc59 schrieb:


> Servus,
> leider wurde in der PCGH printed, im Test der neuen Xeons E5-2687W, Folding@home nicht berücksichtigt.
> Unter Overclock3d.net wurde ich fündig ist ne super Review.
> 2x E5-2687W : WU 6089, PPD 114933, ca. TPF 2:50min ( laut Bonuscalculator).
> 2x E5-2660: WU ????, PPD 82269, TPF ??? .



Danke für den Link
Die Teile sind einfach nur 
Bloss ohne Erbonkel oder Ähnliches definitiv unerreichbar - leider


----------



## Malkolm (6. April 2012)

Hast du nicht letzten 650.000.000$ im Lotto gewonnen Bumblebee? Musst dich da langsam mal melden


----------



## sc59 (6. April 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Danke für den Link
> Die Teile sind einfach nur
> Bloss ohne Erbonkel oder Ähnliches definitiv unerreichbar - leider



HAHA jetzt muss der Onkel ran


----------



## Muschkote (7. April 2012)

sc59 schrieb:
			
		

> 2x E5-2687W : WU 6098, PPD 114933, ca. TPF 2:50min ( laut Bonuscalculator).


 
Trotz kleinem Zahlendreher kann ich Vergleichswerte meines Servers liefern.
2x 12Kern Opteron = gleiche WU TPF 4:30min

Ich hab das Xeonsys mal Prozentual auf die BigBig-WUs hochgerechnet.  Alter Schwede, 6903 ca. *293K PPD* und 6904 etwa *334K PPD*. 

Sabber...


----------



## acer86 (7. April 2012)

So wie es aussieht gibt es die 80XX GPu Wu´s doch noch, nachdem endlich diese Spaßbremse 7641 fertig gerechnet war hat der GPU client sich wieder eine gute 8031 mal sehen was danach kommt.


----------



## der_yappi (7. April 2012)

acer86 schrieb:


> So wie es aussieht gibt es die 80XX GPu Wu´s doch noch, nachdem endlich diese Spaßbremse 7641 fertig gerechnet war hat der GPU client sich wieder eine gute 8031 mal sehen was danach kommt.


 
Wolln wir (denke ich) mal alle hoffen.

Die neuen WUs sind ja mal echt 

Meiner würgt grad an ner 7644 WU mit ~7700 Punkten aber ner TPF von knappen 10min und einer Gesamtdauer von irgend was um die 12h


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. April 2012)

Ich wüsche euch allen frohe Ostern.


----------



## Wolvie (7. April 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ich wüsche euch allen frohe Ostern.


 Dem schliese ich mich an 
Und keine faulen Eier .... oder RAM-Riegel .... 
Das wird was, bis der RAM wieder aus der RMA zurück ist...


----------



## Bumblebee (7. April 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ich wünsche euch allen frohe Ostern.


 
Ich schliesse mich den Wünschen an
Mögen eure Eier bunt sein


----------



## nfsgame (7. April 2012)

Wie war das: Wer zweideutig denkt hat mehr Spaß am Leben ?

Wünsche euch aber auch allen frohe Ostern und viele bunte Eier  .


----------



## mattinator (7. April 2012)

Wieso ? Bekommt Ihr noch richtige Eier zu Ostern ?


----------



## Thosch (7. April 2012)

*signd*  Osterwünsche an alle.


----------



## der_yappi (7. April 2012)

mattinator schrieb:


> Wieso ? Bekommt Ihr noch richtige Eier zu Ostern ?



Bei mir sinds SCHOKOEIER 
Mjam Mjam


Wies bei euch sonst aussieht weiß ich nicht 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Trotzdem FROHE OSTERN


----------



## Wolvie (7. April 2012)

Hey Leute, ich hab ein Problem: Meine SBE will nicht mehr wirklich - und ich weiß einfach nicht, an was es liegt. 
Da ich neuen RAM verbaut habe, dachte ich, es liegt daran. Hab aber die Riegel geprüft via MemTest und aber es wurden keine Fehler gefunden.
Die Symptome äußern sich wie folgt:
Das System bootet ganz normal... bis zum Windows Desktop. Dann kann es sein, das das Sys einfach "einfriert". Das passiert aber nicht direkt nach dem Boot, sondern "zufällig". Ich konnte auch einen 3D Mark Testlauf machen und das Sys lief einwandfrei. Wenn das System eingefroren ist, konnte ich zudem beobachten, das die optische Maus unten nicht mehr rot leuchtet und das an der Tastatur keine Lämpchen mehr an sind (Num-Lock, ...)

Was meint ihr, woran könnt's liegen? 
Bin um jede Hilfestellung froh!


----------



## Julian Kruck (7. April 2012)

Hatte das mal mit einem Gigabyte GA-MA790FXT-UD5P und RAM-Vollbestückung. das System fror damals auch ein wenn ich everest gestartet habe...
selbe diagnose wie bei dir. ram lief einwandfrei, sys stabil. bei mir hat einfach das board rumgezickt und wollte mit vollbestückung nicht klar kommen...2 riegel wieder heraus und es lief wieder bestens.

versuch es mal indem du mehr spannung auf die northbridge gibst (oder ka wie das neuerdings heißt )
wenn das nicht hilft musst du wohl wieder abschied von vollbestückung nehmen...das funktioniert leider nicht mit jedem board  meine erfahrungen bislang: Gigabyte P35 DS4, lief einwandfrei, kleiner bruder Gigabyte P35 DS3 läuft nicht! Gigabyte GA-MA790FXT-UD5P läuft nicht, das jetzige MSI Z68A-GD65 läuft wieder einwandfrei...
PS: kann auch sein das am spezifischen ram liegt, kannst ja mal durchwechseln falls du gelegenheit dazu hast.


----------



## Wolvie (7. April 2012)

@Julian Kruck
Mit dem alten RAM lief das Board unter Vollbestückung Tage lang ohne Fehler und Probleme. (Mehrere P.6903 gefaltet)
Jetzt zickt das Sys schon mit nur 1 Riegel. Der RAM ist zwar für 2133Mhz ausgelegt, aber läuft mit SPD-Timings von 1333/9-9-9-24. Im BIOS alles auf Default - nix verstellt.


----------



## Julian Kruck (7. April 2012)

Hmmm, mehr dampf auf der northbridge bringt nichts?


----------



## Malkolm (7. April 2012)

Mein SB-E System läuft auch erst seit 4 Tagen stabil, schuld war bei mir ein defekter Riegel, der im Memtest auch sofort als absolut fehlerbehaftet erkannt wurde.

Hast du die alten Riegel noch, oder andere Riegel? Wenn ja teste damit mal um sicherzugehen, dass es tatsächlich am RAM liegt, und nicht z.B. am Netzteil.


----------



## Thosch (8. April 2012)

Heee ... ne schnelle Frage mit hoffendl. schnellen Antworten: Lohnt sich ein Umstieg von nem Phenom 9850 @2,7GHz-115W auf nen Phenom II X6 mit 2,8GHz-95W ??
Leistungsm. gesehen, bei den Watts is klar ... Bringen die 2 zusätzlichen Kerne was ?


----------



## Henninges (8. April 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Heee ... ne schnelle Frage mit hoffendl. schnellen Antworten:



ja...


----------



## Thosch (8. April 2012)

... viel ?? Watts aussenvor gelassen ...


----------



## Henninges (8. April 2012)

6 vs 4 core ist immer besser...kommt natürlich drauf an was du damit vorhast...


----------



## PCGHGS (8. April 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> ... viel ?? Watts aussenvor gelassen ...


 6 Kerne 

mit OC (3,375GHz, 1,25V): 11000 PPD bis 14000 PPD

ohne OC:


----------



## ProfBoom (8. April 2012)

Bekämst du den gebraucht, oder gibt's den noch irgendwo neu?

Falls es dir hilft, ich habe den (etwas älteren) Vierkerner AMD Phenom II X4 920, der Standardmäßig auch mit 2,8GHz getaktet ist.
Ein paar Werte habe ich unter Folding@Home Stats und PPD vergleich eingetragen.
Vielleicht hilft es dir die Leistung einzuschätzen. Ich denke das kann man ungefähr auf sechs Kerne hochrechnen.


----------



## kubi-1988 (8. April 2012)

Also spontan würde ich sagen mehr als 50% Grundleistung, da sollten es schon so 75% oder mehr höhere PPD sein. Die Mehrleistung kann dabei ziemlich genau 1:1 umgesetzt werden und PPD sollten wegen dem Bonus mit 1+Wurzel(2) ansteigen. (der Link zum selber nachrechnen)


----------



## Wolvie (9. April 2012)

Malkolm schrieb:


> Mein SB-E System läuft auch erst seit 4 Tagen stabil, schuld war bei mir ein defekter Riegel, der im Memtest auch sofort als absolut fehlerbehaftet erkannt wurde.
> 
> Hast du die alten Riegel noch, oder andere Riegel? Wenn ja teste damit mal um sicherzugehen, dass es tatsächlich am RAM liegt, und nicht z.B. am Netzteil.


Die alten Riegel habe ich alle noch. Gerade nochmal testweise eingebaut... System fror kurz vorm laden des Desktops ein. Also kann es der RAM eigentlich nicht sein...



Julian Kruck schrieb:


> Hmmm, mehr dampf auf der northbridge bringt nichts?


Wüsste ehrlich gesagt nicht, warum das helfen sollte. Hatte vorher auch nicht die Spannung erhöht und 4 Riegel liefen ihne Probleme. (Übrigens: BIOS komplett resetet). Werds jetzt aber mal testen...

UPDATE:
So, ich hab jetzt mal weiter getestet und das Netzteil überprüft (Weil mein Sys ja immer an/aus/an geht wenn ich es starte). Hängt jedoch nur die WaKü am PSU startet es ganz normal. Ich hängs jetz aber noch an mein GPU-Falter zum testen. 
Da bei den Frezzes die Tastatur und Maus tot ist (keine NUM-Lock Lichter usw..) habe ich jetz ganz konkret mein Board in Verdacht...


----------



## chris1995 (9. April 2012)

Ich hoffe Ihr kriegt das wieder hin,
 ich habe auf meinem i7 2600k jetzt wieder auf den v6 client umgestellt da der v7 nur ca. 12k Punkte brachte... Auf meinem 970er scheint er aber gut zu laufen wenn ich mir anschaue was da an Punkten rauskommt. 


MfG Chris


----------



## freibier47906 (9. April 2012)

freibier47906 schrieb:


> Hab grad gesehen,daß die der GPU-Client ne 7642 geholt hat...was ist das denn für ein "Schrott"-Ding? TPF hoch und PPD runter...gaanz schlechter Deal...aber was solls,müssen wohl auch durchgerechnet werden. Ich hoffe mal,daß das nicht zur Gewohnheit wird.



Endlich ist dieses Horrording durch,und da ich meinen Rechner unter der Woche nur sporadisch anhabe,sind auch extrem wenig Punkte bei rumgekommen(siehe in der Siggi bei "Today").Echt zum ...

Edit:Ok,jetzt ist noch die CPU-WU mit dazu gekommen,da siehts nicht mehr ganz so mau aus.


----------



## Thosch (9. April 2012)

Also den X6 1075T in 95W (6x 2,8GHz) gabs bei "Zacks" und war der einzige Shop in D der den in eben 95W im Angebot für 129,95€ hatte. Für 20€ weniger gibts aber den 1045T aber eben mit 100MHz weniger. Beide *nicht* per Multi zu beschleunigen. Der 1075er ist durch, habs gelassen und mal nach nem X4 960 *BE* geschaut. Denn den bekäme ich einfach per Multi evtl. noch was schneller.
Nun frage ich mal   X6 1045T (95W, 6x 2,7GHz) vs. X4 960 *BE* (95W, *4x* 3,0GHz - evtl. 3,2GHz) alles auf LuKü Thermalright IFX14


----------



## Bumblebee (9. April 2012)

Nur so zur Info
Ich bin umgezogen (Zweitwohnung) und dort habe ich - entgegen den Versicherungen der Technik - bisher *kein* I-Net
Die Punkte werden ein wenig droppen bis es erledigt ist; also nicht wundern...


----------



## Knutowskie (10. April 2012)

naja das sind ja wieder news... mein Senf zu den letzten Beiträgen:

- wenn das system freezt, kann es NT, Board, RAM und/oder CPU sein. Wenn du kannst alle Komponenten per Ausschlussverfahren testen. RAM haste wohl schon. Das NT geht noch leicht, dann gehts ans Eingemachte: Board und CPU. Wenn du hast, mach mal nen Crossovertausch. Andere CPU aufs Board. Und wenns nur ne olle billigCPU ist. Eventuell eine ausleihen. Welchen Sockel hattest du nochmal?

- AMD Desktop-CPUs sind erfahrungsgemäß alle nicht sooo der Reißer, was PPD angeht. Leider. Warum als nicht mal nen Intel CPU holen? es sei denn es handelt sich um ne Glaubensfrage. Bei mir zählt nur Leistung. Wenns mal Faltwunder-CPUs von AMD gibt, verkauf ich meine Intels...

- Bumblebee: Ich denke nicht, dass wir ohne dich ganz sterben werden, dennoch würds mich freuen, wenns bei dir schnell geht. Mach dem Verein ordentlich Dampf. Wünch dir Glück! Immerhin bist du doch ein Ansporn für den einen oder anderen... Dein beispielloses Engagement hat mir auch schon über die eine oder andere Faltkrise geholfen, denn manchmal möchte man den ganzen Kram in die Ecke pfeffern wenn wieder mal nix läuft. Danke dafür!


----------



## Thosch (10. April 2012)

Moin@all ! 
Ich will/muss mit AMDs aufrüsten weil ich den "Unterbau" nicht, oder noch nicht aufgeben will/kann. Ist z.Z. noch mein Spielerechner und dafür reicht der noch dicke aus. Also Aufrüsten statt Komplettneukauf. Soooo dicke hab ichs dann doch nicht, und eigendl. auch keine "normale" Verwendung für ein HE-Gerät.


----------



## phila_delphia (10. April 2012)

Guten Morgen!

Ich bräuchte auch Rat: Seit heute Nacht faltet mein FahCore_a3.exe nicht mehr, bzw. das Programm stürzt ab... Work Ordner leeren und neuen Core laden hilft nichts. Im Log sieht das so aus:

[06:47:48] Project: 6097 (Run 0, Clone 36, Gen 192)
[06:47:48] 
[06:47:48] Assembly optimizations on if available.
[06:47:48] Entering M.D.
[06:47:54] Mapping NT from 8 to 8 
[06:47:55] Completed 0 out of 500000 steps (0%)
[06:47:59] CoreStatus = C0000005 (-1073741819)
[06:47:59] Client-core communications error: ERROR 0xc0000005

Bitte um Hilfe!

Danke und Grüße

_Edit: Lasse gerade Mem-Test laufen... Aber habe im Internet gefunden, dass es vielleicht auch an deren Server liegt?!_


----------



## Thosch (10. April 2012)

Vllt. hilft die Seite dir, viel zu lesen, hab ich mal irgendwo gefunden mich aber noch nicht durchgelesen. CoreStatus codes - FaHWiki


----------



## phila_delphia (10. April 2012)

Danke! Ja, die Seite hatte ich schon gesehen und daraufhin den Speicher getestet. Der hat offensichtlich nichts...

*Dennoch besteht das Problem weiter: Client-core communications error: ERROR 0xc0000005*

Bin gespannt, wie es weiter geht?!

Grüße

Edit: Hab gerade diesen neuen Komboclient runtergeladen - nun scheint es wieder zu funktionieren...


----------



## Thosch (10. April 2012)

Comboclient ? Den v7 meinst du sicherlich ...


----------



## Wolvie (10. April 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Nur so zur Info
> Ich bin umgezogen (Zweitwohnung) und dort habe ich - entgegen den Versicherungen der Technik - bisher *kein* I-Net
> Die Punkte werden ein wenig droppen bis es erledigt ist; also nicht wundern...


Kein Platz mehr für weitere Falter? 



Knutowskie schrieb:


> - wenn das system freezt, kann es NT, Board, RAM und/oder CPU sein. Wenn du kannst alle Komponenten per Ausschlussverfahren testen. RAM haste wohl schon. Das NT geht noch leicht, dann gehts ans Eingemachte: Board und CPU. Wenn du hast, mach mal nen Crossovertausch. Andere CPU aufs Board. Und wenns nur ne olle billigCPU ist. Eventuell eine ausleihen. Welchen Sockel hattest du nochmal?


Sockel 2011... und es ist leider keine olle billig CPU... dafür bekommt man schon nen ordentlichen Spiele(Falt-)Rechner. 
Anscheinend ist es da Board, habe im EVGA-Forum einen Tipp erhalten, woran es liegen könnte. (C-State deaktivieren)



> - Bumblebee: Ich denke nicht, dass wir ohne dich ganz sterben werden, dennoch würds mich freuen, wenns bei dir schnell geht. Mach dem Verein ordentlich Dampf. Wünch dir Glück! Immerhin bist du doch ein Ansporn für den einen oder anderen... Dein beispielloses Engagement hat mir auch schon über die eine oder andere Faltkrise geholfen, denn manchmal möchte man den ganzen Kram in die Ecke pfeffern wenn wieder mal nix läuft. Danke dafür!


/sign... 
aktuell seeehr demotivierend mit dem Sch...


----------



## ProfBoom (10. April 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Also den X6 1075T in 95W (6x 2,8GHz) gabs bei "Zacks" und war der einzige Shop in D der den in eben 95W im Angebot für 129,95€ hatte. Für 20€ weniger gibts aber den 1045T aber eben mit 100MHz weniger. Beide *nicht* per Multi zu beschleunigen. Der 1075er ist durch, habs gelassen und mal nach nem X4 960 *BE* geschaut. Denn den bekäme ich einfach per Multi evtl. noch was schneller.
> Nun frage ich mal   X6 1045T (95W, 6x 2,7GHz) vs. X4 960 *BE* (95W, *4x* 3,0GHz - evtl. 3,2GHz) alles auf LuKü Thermalright IFX14


 
Irgendwie komme ich nicht ganz mit.
Bei Zack-Zack habe ich nur den X6 1055T im Archiv gefunden - mit den von dir benannten Spezifikationen.
Gibts aber auch z.B. bei Alternate zu kaufen.

Einen X4 960 BE habe ich bei AMD nicht gefunden... Würde mich auch wundern, denn schon der 940 war mit 3,0 GHz getaktet.

Ich würde den X6 nehmen. Zwei zusätzliche Kerne sind deutlich wertvoller als eine kleine Takterhöhung.
Du müsstest schon mindestens 4,05GHz auf dem Vierkerner schaffen, um dem X6 1045T das Wasser reichen zu können.
Wenn du den X6 1055T nimmst, dann sind es 4,2GHz, wenn ich mich jetzt keinen Denkfehler habe.

Deinen Kühler halte ich für ausreichend, immerhin läuft bei mir ein X4 920 (125W) @3,0 (statt 2,8GHz).
Gekühlt mit einem HR-01, der für leisen Betrieb und nicht wie der IFX-14 für starke Kühlung ausgelegt ist.
Mit einem Be-quiet Silent Wings PWM @ ~950 U/min (schön leise ) habe ich im Moment 50°C unter Vollast.


----------



## Thosch (10. April 2012)

Bei "Mutter-Zack" gibts den auch ? Komisch, denn in den Preissuchmaschinen erscheint der nicht, zumind.nicht in D. Wiederum erscheint der X4 960T BE in Suchmaschinen ... zumind. bei mir ...   Der 1055T war aber wie gesagt die 95W-Version gewesen die zackbar war.

Edit: Den 1055T-95W gibts bei Muttern wirklich, für ca.7-8€ mehr. Das/der erscheint aber nicht in der von mir benutzten Preissuchmaschine (PCGH).  
Der 940er ist für Sockel AM2+, ich suchte und suche für AM3, der passt bei mir auch (AM2+-Board). Es gibt noch nen 945 ebenfalls mit 3GHz - 95W (im C2- als auch C3-Stepping). Und der 960er ist ein 960*T* (-urbocore > 3,4GHz) mit 3GHz - 95W. Der nächste, wenn man nach den GHz geht wäre der 955 mit 3,2GHz - 95W.

Mit dem X4 wollte ich 2 Fliegen "erklappen", einmal die "95W" und einmal die "BlackE" um einfach den Multi anzuheben. Aaaaber wenn denn 2 Kerne doch so viel ausmachen ... ist ja nur der alte Falter und zukünftige Aushilfsfalter / Game-PC. Wobei mir aber dann ein 95W-BE-X6er noch nicht aufgefallen ist ... denke mal auch das so einer nicht kommen wird. AM2/AM3 ist wohl Geschichte mehr oder weniger bei den X6.
noch´n Edit: Preisunterschied zw. 1055T und 1045T ~30€.


----------



## freibier47906 (10. April 2012)

Hab mir schon wieder so ein blödes 76xx Ding gezogen...kann man das nicht unterbinden? Wird echt nervig mit der Zeit.


----------



## Thosch (10. April 2012)

_Ironie on:_ Es gibt noch andere WUs als die 76er ????  _Ironie off_


----------



## Knutowskie (10. April 2012)

phila_delphia schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> 
> Ich bräuchte auch Rat: Seit heute Nacht faltet mein FahCore_a3.exe nicht mehr, bzw. das Programm stürzt ab... Work Ordner leeren und neuen Core laden hilft nichts. Im Log sieht das so aus:
> 
> ...



Hatte ich auch letztens. War bei mir kein Hardware defekt. Einfach mal alles löschen. Den Client neu runterladen, konfigurieren und schwupps gehts. Kann momentan den GPU Tracker v2 sehr empfehlen... spart einiges an Zeit, wenn man die config.xml angelegt hat. Da kann der die Clients automatisch konfigurieren. Denk mal das Grundproblem liegt an ner defekten exe, die er geladen hat, oderso.


----------



## freibier47906 (10. April 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> _Ironie on:_ Es gibt noch andere WUs als die 76er ????  _Ironie off_



Ja,die gibt es wohl auch noch...die davor war eine 80xx...brachte auch gleich mal eben 3-4mal soviele Punkte(ich weiß,Punkte sind nicht alles).


----------



## ProfBoom (10. April 2012)

Ah, ok, du hast woanders geguckt.

Den 940T BE habe ich beim PCGH Preisvergleich jetzt auch gefunden, jedoch nicht direkt bei AMD, was mich wundert.
Und ob es sich lohnt den aus Polen schicken zu lassen ist eine andere Frage...

Ja, 95W Black Edition wäre schon nett. Mit etwas fummelei geht's aber auch über den Multiplikator.

Ich würde mir also den X6 holen. Ob man die 30EUR für 100MHz garantierter Mehrleistung investiert, ist die Frage.
Andererseits heißt es für mich (auch AM2+) entweder kaufen, oder warten bis der Kiste die Puste ausgeht und dann MoBo, RAM und CPU tauschen... Und evtl den Kühler, falls die Befestigung nicht mehr passt.
Das ist ja dann schon eine andere Preiskategorie.


----------



## acer86 (10. April 2012)

ProfBoom schrieb:


> Ah, ok, du hast woanders geguckt.
> 
> Den 940T BE habe ich beim PCGH Preisvergleich jetzt auch gefunden, jedoch nicht direkt bei AMD, was mich wundert.
> Und ob es sich lohnt den aus Polen schicken zu lassen ist eine andere Frage...
> ...


 

Ganz ehrlich spar dir lieber das Geld wen du noch warten kannst, jetzt noch mal aufrüsten auf so einer Hardware Leiche lohnt sich wirklich nicht und das geld was du jetzt sparst kannst du in mehr ram oder ssd in ein Neuaufbau stecken


----------



## Bumblebee (10. April 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ich bin umgezogen (Zweitwohnung) und dort habe ich - entgegen den Versicherungen der Technik - bisher *kein* I-Net
> Die Punkte werden ein wenig droppen bis es erledigt ist; also nicht wundern...


 
Juhuuuu - Techniker ist grad raus und nun geht alles - neues Modem/neues Glück


----------



## ProfBoom (10. April 2012)

Eigentlich bin ich mit meinem System ja auch noch sehr zufrieden.
Jetzt nicht auf X6 umsteigen, heißt wahrscheinlich, dass ich erst in  drei Jahren wieder über eine Neuanschaffung nachdenke, wenn der Rechner  für die normalen Aufgaben zu langsam wird. Die schnelleren X6 gibt es ja  jetzt schon nicht mehr zu kaufen.

Im Moment macht meine GraKa mehr PPD als mein X4, deshalb faltet die  immer. Dadurch hat der SMP-Client nur noch 3 Kerne. Je Nach Projekt  rechnet der auch schonmal gut zwei Tage (nonstop) an einer WU. Das ist  natürlich bei normalerweise ~6Stunden am Tag sehr kontraproduktiv, vor  allem, wenn man noch etwas nebenher macht, denn das ist ja mein  Einer-Für-Alles-Rechner.

Alternative wäre eine zweite Grafikkarte. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit  zwei unterschiedlichen Radeons? GeForce haben da ja wohl ziemliche  Probleme...

@bumblebee: Och, das ging ja erfreulich schnell


----------



## mae1cum77 (10. April 2012)

Letztens entdeckt und für lustig befunden...:


----------



## Thosch (10. April 2012)

Die Frage nach nem Neubau stellt sich (noch) nicht. Denn das Teil ist soweit für das Gezocke was ich noch zeitl. "hinlegen" kann noch gut "nutzbar". RAM-Menge (8GB) ist ok, Graka (560Ti) ist ok ... SSD wäre ne Option, aber eigendl. sehe ich für *mich* noch keine Notwendigkeit dafür. Wollte eigendl. nur die "Aushilfs-/Zwischdurch-Faltleistung" etwas steigern, sozusagen die PPDs erhöhen ...   Evtl. soll er mal den Posten meines jetzigen Inet-PCs beerben, dem glorreichen XP3200+.    Der reicht dafür aber im Mom auch noch ...


----------



## Bumblebee (10. April 2012)

mae1cum77 schrieb:


> Letztens entdeckt und für lustig befunden...:



Cooles Teil  - gefällt mir maximal


----------



## acer86 (10. April 2012)

ProfBoom schrieb:


> Eigentlich bin ich mit meinem System ja auch noch sehr zufrieden.
> Jetzt nicht auf X6 umsteigen, heißt wahrscheinlich, dass ich erst in  drei Jahren wieder über eine Neuanschaffung nachdenke, wenn der Rechner  für die normalen Aufgaben zu langsam wird. Die schnelleren X6 gibt es ja  jetzt schon nicht mehr zu kaufen.
> 
> Im Moment macht meine GraKa mehr PPD als mein X4, deshalb faltet die  immer. Dadurch hat der SMP-Client nur noch 3 Kerne. Je Nach Projekt  rechnet der auch schonmal gut zwei Tage (nonstop) an einer WU. Das ist  natürlich bei normalerweise ~6Stunden am Tag sehr kontraproduktiv, vor  allem, wenn man noch etwas nebenher macht, denn das ist ja mein  Einer-Für-Alles-Rechner.
> ...



Selbst mit ein 2600K kan es passieren das du mehr als 8h brauchst für eine SMP wu trotz OC auf 4,2ghz, die SMP wu´s schwanken halt sehr stark bei mir zwischen 19000- 28000PPD je nach WU 
Würde dir raten wen du nicht zwingend aufrüsten musst bleibt bei dein CPU und wen es mehr PPD werden sollen kauf dir eine GTX560ti die macht mit OC 20000PPD bei den Big-gpu wu´s sind es zwar nur 12000 PPD aber die werden auch wieder weniger werden in laufe der zeit. ein Mischbetrieb würde ich dir nicht empfehlen bringt in der Regel nur Probleme mit sich, hatte schon GTS450 mit GTX460 am laufen was nur Probleme machte wegen den Shader Bug.


----------



## mae1cum77 (10. April 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Cooles Teil  - gefällt mir maximal


 Hab´ dabei an Dich gedacht...


----------



## T0M@0 (10. April 2012)

Teste gerade den neuen NV Beta Treiber (301.24)

Im gegensatz zum 285,79 hat er bei meiner GTX580 ca. 100PPD mehr bei einer 8033Wu

Bin mal gespannt ob der Bug noch da ist, dass nach dem Beenden der Wu nen neuer Core geladen wird (und dann nix mehr passiert)


----------



## acer86 (10. April 2012)

Faltet hier jemand mit den V6 client SMP, bekomm seit 14uhr keine neuen Wu´s mehr, läuft nur noch der GPU und der hat eine 7641er wu erwischt, sieht so aus als ob ich heute Punkte technisch eine Null Nummer schiebe 

Die übliche Vorgehensweise in so einen Fall hab ich schon hinter mir client neu starten Rechner neu starten anderen client usw.


----------



## mattinator (11. April 2012)

Habe ca. 22:15 Uhr das fertige v6-SMP-Projekt (7508) hochgeladen und kein neues geholt (der Rechner bekommt mal 'ne Pause). Da ich mit dem Core2-Quad @Stock nicht 24/7 falte, komme ich mit dem v6-er Client und der Konfigurations-Option bigpackets=small ganz gut hin.


----------



## PAUI (11. April 2012)

erstmal hallo, bin neu in diesem Thema.

Also ich habe nen X6 1090T und ne HD 6950. der 1090T schafft es aber nur auf 1300 PPd und läuft nur so auf 50% schwankt aber immer bei ner 7019 WU.
bei der HD 6950 komme ich auf über 7000PPD mit dem core 16.

kann man da was verbessern?


----------



## Thosch (11. April 2012)

Moin@all. Hab wieder häufiger NANs auf der GPU. Betrifft durchweg die 76er WUs ...


----------



## Bumblebee (11. April 2012)

PAUI schrieb:


> erstmal hallo, bin neu in diesem Thema.
> 
> Also ich habe nen X6 1090T und ne HD 6950. der 1090T schafft es aber nur auf 1300 PPd und läuft nur so auf 50% schwankt aber immer bei ner 7019 WU.
> bei der HD 6950 komme ich auf über 7000PPD mit dem core 16.
> ...



Ein Hallo zurück und willkommen bei uns
Zu deiner Frage:
Offensichtlich ist deine CPU nicht richtig ausgelastet; poste doch mal deine "flag's" - das sind die Einträge hinter der  .exe



Thosch schrieb:


> Moin@all. Hab wieder häufiger NANs auf der GPU. Betrifft durchweg die 76er WUs ...



Ja, wie ich früher hier schon angemerkt hatte; die Teile fordern die GraKa sehr - sind häufig die ehemaligen "BIG"-GPU-Clienten


----------



## Malkolm (11. April 2012)

Hat von euch mal jemand den Einfluß des Arbeitsspeichers auf die Falt-Performance getestet?

Da in meinem SB-E System ja ein Riegel defekt war lief er bis gestern mit 2x4GB Riegeln@1866MHz, max. Turbo-Takt (3,8GHz) und erreichte damit ~80k PPD mit einer 6903.

Um den defekten Riegel auszutauschen muss natürlich das gesamte Kit zurück zum Händler, also habe ich gestern zwei ältere Riegel verbaut (2x4GB@1333MHz) und den CPU-Takt so belassen (3,8GHz). Die TPF ist von 48Min40Sek auf 50Min10Sek gestiegen (+4%), was "nur" noch 74,5k PPD zur Folge hat (-7%).

Sind die Unterschiede auch bei "kleineren" WUs in dieser Größenordnung? Dann könnte man (bei derzeitigen Speicherpreisen) tatsächlich auch schnellen Speicher zum Falten empfehlen. Der Unterschied zwischen 1333MHz und 1600MHz sind ja meist gerade mal 10€ pro Kit.


----------



## T0M@0 (11. April 2012)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Teste gerade den neuen NV Beta Treiber (301.24)
> 
> Im gegensatz zum 285,79 hat er bei meiner GTX580 ca. 100PPD mehr bei einer 8033Wu
> 
> Bin mal gespannt ob der Bug noch da ist, dass nach dem Beenden der Wu nen neuer Core geladen wird (und dann nix mehr passiert)



Treiber Scheint nach langem mal wieder Bugfrei zu sein 



acer86 schrieb:


> Faltet hier jemand mit den V6 client SMP, bekomm seit 14uhr keine neuen Wu´s mehr, läuft nur noch der GPU und der hat eine 7641er wu erwischt, sieht so aus als ob ich heute Punkte technisch eine Null Nummer schiebe
> 
> Die übliche Vorgehensweise in so einen Fall hab ich schon hinter mir client neu starten Rechner neu starten anderen client usw.


 
Hab keine Probleme ne WU zu bekommen...


----------



## ProfBoom (11. April 2012)

PAUI schrieb:


> erstmal hallo, bin neu in diesem Thema.
> 
> Also ich habe nen X6 1090T und ne HD 6950. der 1090T schafft es aber nur auf 1300 PPd und läuft nur so auf 50% schwankt aber immer bei ner 7019 WU.
> bei der HD 6950 komme ich auf über 7000PPD mit dem core 16.
> ...


 

Hallo und herzlich willkommen.
Ich entnehme deinem Post, dass du mit dem V7 client arbeitest, richtig?
Hast du dir schon einen Passkey besorgt und in deine Konfiguration eingetragen?
Außerdem musst du erstmal 10 WUs mit diesem Passkey abgeben um die Bonuspunkte zu bekommen.

Den Passkey gibts unter Folding@Home


----------



## Wolvie (11. April 2012)

Malkolm schrieb:


> Hat von euch mal jemand den Einfluß des Arbeitsspeichers auf die Falt-Performance getestet?[...]


Ich hatte mein RAM mit 1866 Mhz laufen und automatischen Latenz (11-11-11-31 sowas in der Richtung...), hab ihn dann, weil er für 9-10-9-27@1866 spezifiziert ist, auch so eingestellt und die PPD stiegen leicht um etwa 600 PPD, bei ner normalen 75xx.
Jetzt habe ich mir ein 2133Mhz-Kit geholt, wenn ich es eingebaut un getestet habe, werde ich mal Bericht erstatten. 

Anbei: 
Anscheind hat die Sandy wieder ihre guten Tage und die Probleme scheinen behoben zu sein. 
CPU + GPU's hauen wieder ordentlich rein. GPU's haben sich alle gleich ganz gierig 8033er WU's geholt. 
Und bei der CPU fahre ich mit momentanem BIOS-Setting 4,0GHz @1,141V, vorher liefen 4,0 Ghz @1,164V. 

@PAUI:
Mit dem 1090T sollten so 11-12k PPD drin sein bei normalen WU's. Siehe hier, in unsrer tollen Seite.
Anscheind nutzst du nur die "-smp" Flag, für 6 Threads benötigst du jedoch "-smp 6". Dann sollte die CPU zu 100% ausgelastet werden. Bei AMD-Karten empfielt es sich jedoch einen Kern der CPU für die "Betreuung" der GPU-Clients abzustellen (also dann nur "-smp 5"). [<- stimmt das überhaupt noch, oder kann man sich das mittlerweile bei AMD schenken? ]


----------



## PAUI (11. April 2012)

also einen Passkey habe ich auch. ich habe auch noch einen root server der den ganzen tag faltet aber irgendwie kriege ich von den keine punkte. dort habe ich den passkey auch eingetragen. und ja V7.
flags sind : -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 701 -lifeline 372 -checkpoint 15 -np 6

für den a4.

da hab ich dann aber noch client-type advanced drinne stehen.

smp 6 habe ich auch nur der client nutzt alle 6 kerne nur zu 40 % aus


----------



## ProfBoom (11. April 2012)

Wenn du gleichzeitig mit CPU und GPU faltest, solltest du die CPU auf fünf Kerne begrenzen, da du einen für die GPU brauchst.
Das ist leider immer noch so.
Wenn du mehr Kerne angibst, als frei sind, drückt das die Performance, denn die einzelnen Threads auf den Kernen müssen immer wieder mal synchronisiert werden. Und wenn einer nicht fertig ist, warten die anderen...

Ansonsten poste doch mal ein Logfile.


----------



## acer86 (11. April 2012)

ich Ab  !!!  Gestern eine Nullnummer weil ich keine SMP Wu bekommen hab auf den V6 client und heute wohl die Langsamste Wu auf den Europäischen Kontinent, macht langsam kein Spaß mehr STANFORD

und die GPU faltet so eine Monster BIg-wu 

Das Freizeit falten bringt wirklich langsam nix mehr außer eine Hohe Stromrechnung, ich will doch nur mein Beitrag leisten aber nicht 24/7 den Rechner laufen lassen das es überhaupt was bringt


----------



## nfsgame (11. April 2012)

Die SMP-Unit hatte ich gestern, bin sie losgeworden und habe gerade schonwieder eine ...


----------



## acer86 (11. April 2012)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Die SMP-Unit hatte ich gestern, bin sie losgeworden und habe gerade schonwieder eine ...



Ging mir ähnlich, hab sie bei 0% gleich gelöscht und dan gleich wieder so eine bekommen, wen wenigstens was bei raus kommen würde aber 8230punkte laut HFM für 14h falten das kan es doch nicht sein


----------



## nfsgame (11. April 2012)

Ich hab sie durchgefaltet .


----------



## Bumblebee (11. April 2012)

acer86 schrieb:


> Ging mir ähnlich, hab sie bei 0% gleich gelöscht und dann gleich wieder so eine bekommen, wenn wenigstens was bei raus kommen würde aber 8230 Punkte laut HFM für 14h falten das kann es doch nicht sein



... so ein Löscher aber auch ...


----------



## acer86 (11. April 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> ... so ein Löscher aber auch ...



die Strafe dafür hab ich ja gleich bekommen in form einer weiteren 10125er wu´s die jetzt brav mit Zähne knirschen durch gefaltet wird


----------



## freibier47906 (11. April 2012)

ProfBoom schrieb:


> Wenn du gleichzeitig mit CPU und GPU faltest, solltest du die CPU auf fünf Kerne begrenzen, da du einen für die GPU brauchst.
> Das ist leider immer noch so.
> Wenn du mehr Kerne angibst, als frei sind, drückt das die Performance, denn die einzelnen Threads auf den Kernen müssen immer wieder mal synchronisiert werden. Und wenn einer nicht fertig ist, warten die anderen...



Also DAS hab ich auch noch nicht gewußt.Muß ich gleich mal ausprobieren,wenn die CPU fertig ist,vielleicht springen dann bei meinem 1090T noch ein paar Punkte mehr raus.


----------



## PAUI (11. April 2012)

hier f@h Log - Pastebin.com


----------



## Knutowskie (12. April 2012)

sieht ja komisch aus... welches OS nutzt du denn? 
Ich mein, ich kenn die 7er Logs noch nicht so genau, da der erstmal vor der Türe bleibt, solange mein GPU tracker V2 seine arbeit mit den 6ern gut verrichtet 
(Danke übrigens nochmal für den Tip, ist echt klasse das Tool! Kann ich nur empfehlen!)

btw: acer, deine gts450 GLH musste zu nem Kumpel von mir, dessen GTX460 abgeraucht ist... der Mr_Ultimo hat halt nicht immer glück. Leider faltet er mit der Karte nicht wirklich... Werd dem mal auf die Pelle rücken.

Was sagt ihr eigentlich zu ner neuen Faltaktion? "Falterei in den Mai" fällt mir da spontan als Motto ein.

Was mir mal aufgefallen ist:

monat     Punkte           WUs
03.12       100,126,926     43,971
02.12      88,542,613       79,881       
01.12      83,189,825       94,254
Wir machen immer weniger WUs, dafür  immer mehr PPD. Wenn man die Entwicklung hochrechnet, könnte man doch mit 35.000 WUs 120,000,000 Punkte machen... *träum*


----------



## freibier47906 (12. April 2012)

Gleich ist Tekzilla dran...dann ist Platz 16 wieder unser.


----------



## ProfBoom (12. April 2012)

Wie lange brauchst du pro Prozent? Wie lange, wenn du die GPU mal anhältst?
Mit einem Kern komme ich vermutlich auf ca. 1500 PPD. Ich habe die WU zwar noch nicht selbst gerechnet aber ein paar andere 70xx, je mit einer TPF von ~15Min.


Übrigens:
Hier berichtet einer von 30% mehr Leistung, wenn er statt mit 4 nur mir 3 Kernen auf seinem 4-Kerner + AMD-GPU faltet:
Folding Forum • View topic - Running SMP + GPU optimally


----------



## Thosch (12. April 2012)

... wieder auf Platz 16 ! Und wenn uns die Sommerflaute nicht in die Quere käme könnte man im Herbst Platz 15 haben ... aber wenn des Wörtchen wenn nicht wäre ... 
Ginge schneller wenn ich nicht immer NAN´s auf der GPU hätte, immer "schön" abwechselnd, eine WU geht, die andere geht auch aber unstable ...  warum, aber zum


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (12. April 2012)

Ab 10. Mai dürfte sich einiges ändern, da läuft die HPCS Beta aus


----------



## PAUI (12. April 2012)

so hab meinen extra die nacht auch Falten lassen, 1090t @ 4,0 ghz da kam ich komischerweise auf 10500 PPD, aber wenn ich was nebenbei mache dann sinkt es herunter, obwohl er nicht mal zu 100% ausgelastet ist.


----------



## Malkolm (12. April 2012)

PAUI F@H nimmt sich standardmäßig alle verbleibenden Resourcen deines Rechners, aber eben (normalerweise) nur soviel, dass dein normales Arbeiten nicht eingeschränkt wird. Daher steigt deine Punkteausbeute auch wenn du nichts sonst an deinem Rechner machst


----------



## nfsgame (12. April 2012)

Solangsam regt mich die Unit ja auf ...


[14:49:46] Project: 10127 (Run 25, Clone 2, Gen 35)
[14:49:46] 
[14:49:46] Entering M.D.
[14:49:52] Using Gromacs checkpoints
[14:49:52] Mapping NT from 6 to 6 
[14:49:53] Resuming from checkpoint
[14:49:53] Verified work/wudata_07.log
[14:49:53] Verified work/wudata_07.trr
[14:49:53] Verified work/wudata_07.xtc
[14:49:53] Verified work/wudata_07.edr
[14:49:53] Completed 1297776 out of 2000000 steps  (64%)
[14:54:57] Completed 1300000 out of 2000000 steps  (65%)
[15:39:41] Completed 1320000 out of 2000000 steps  (66%)
[16:19:25] Completed 1340000 out of 2000000 steps  (67%)
[17:02:21] Completed 1360000 out of 2000000 steps  (68%)
[17:44:15] Completed 1380000 out of 2000000 steps  (69%)
[18:26:56] Completed 1400000 out of 2000000 steps  (70%)
[19:09:43] Completed 1420000 out of 2000000 steps  (71%)
[19:52:58] Completed 1440000 out of 2000000 steps  (72%)
[20:35:02] Completed 1460000 out of 2000000 steps  (73%)


----------



## Thosch (13. April 2012)

Moin@all.  Na die läßt sich ja wenigstens falten. Bei mir gab es seit gestern abend 21 Uhr 5 GPU-WUs und davon sind 2 abgeschmiert.   Die beiden letzten sind 80xx-er und die laufen/liefen bis jetzt.


----------



## nfsgame (13. April 2012)

04.13, 9am	   17,347	   1

Okay, hat sich ja doch gelohnt   (Ja, für mich ist das viel....)


----------



## acer86 (13. April 2012)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Solangsam regt mich die Unit ja auf ...
> 
> 
> [14:49:46] Project: 10127 (Run 25, Clone 2, Gen 35)
> ...



das frag ich mich auch meine 10127er wu hat sich bei 68% mit Unstabel Maschin verabschiedet danach ist mir die lust endgültig vergangen an SMP falten werd erst mal nur noch die Big-GPU wu´s durch kauen


----------



## nfsgame (13. April 2012)

Gut, hat trotz spinnendem Rechner (war aufeinmal "aus"; Lüfter liefen weiter, keine Reaktion aufn Powertaster ) 17k Punkte gebracht .


----------



## PAUI (13. April 2012)

Wie hast du die big wu's bekommen? Wie mache ich das bei meiner hd 6950?


----------



## acer86 (13. April 2012)

PAUI schrieb:


> Wie hast du die big wu's bekommen? Wie mache ich das bei meiner hd 6950?



die Gibt es nur für Nvidia, sei froh das du die nicht bekommen kannst, bringen zwar 7718 punkte pro wu aber dauern auch doppelt so lange wie die normalen, BigWu= 11600PPD, normal Gpu wu´s 19800-20700PPD


----------



## nfsgame (13. April 2012)

Das war ne SMP-Unit...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. April 2012)

nfsgame schrieb:
			
		

> 04.13, 9am	   17,347	   1
> 
> Okay, hat sich ja doch gelohnt   (Ja, für mich ist das viel....)


Wieso nur für dich?
Ich freu mich auch für dich.

Ps. Ich hatte noch nie so viele Punkte mit einer WU bevor ich den Server hatte.


----------



## ProfBoom (13. April 2012)

Oh, darüber würde ich mich auch freuen!
Das ist mehr als mein System an einem Tag überhaupt zu leisten in der Lage ist!
Dafür leistet es beständig. Wie heißt es so schön? Steter Tropfen höhlt den Stein.
Langsam, aber sicher, zieht man dann an den ganzen (Falt-)Leichen vorbei


----------



## Bumblebee (13. April 2012)

Ich wollte nur kurz anmelden, dass mich diese ewigen NAN's langsam auch ganz gewaltig


----------



## nfsgame (13. April 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wieso nur für dich?
> Ich freu mich auch für dich.
> 
> Ps. Ich hatte noch nie so viele Punkte mit einer WU bevor ich den Server hatte.


 
Danke , der arme Sechskerner war dabei auch wie gesagt leicht asthmatisch ...

Mal sehen, vielleicht kann ich die 20.000 Punkte für heute ja noch knacken, gleich kommt noch nen P7200 (97%) hinterher...


----------



## Amigafan (14. April 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ich wollte nur kurz anmelden, dass mich diese ewigen NAN's langsam auch ganz gewaltig



Da kann ich mitfühlen - dem ist leider nur zu "begegnen", wenn man die Übertaktung reduziert - und das reduziert natürlich das Ergebnis


----------



## Bumblebee (14. April 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Da kann ich mitfühlen - dem ist leider nur zu "begegnen", wenn man die Übertaktung reduziert - und das reduziert natürlich das Ergebnis



Schön wärs - ich habe hier Karten am Start die selbst bei Untertaktung noch "NANen"; dabei ist anzumerken

- Dies nur bei den "bösen" 764x-WU's
- Die "Vorfermi's" (GPU2) verrichten problemlos ihren Dienst - gut wenn man noch welche am Start hat


----------



## mattinator (14. April 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> - Die "Vorfermi's" (GPU2) verrichten problemlos ihren Dienst - gut wenn man noch welche am Start hat


 
Jo, jo, jo, jo, jo ... Meine zwei Lightnings rechnen nach wie vor jeweils mit knapp 10k PPD. Ist zwar kein Vergleich mit den Fermi und Kepler, aber als "Nebenprodukt" meines Heim-Rechners ganz anständig.


----------



## acer86 (14. April 2012)

Die kombination aus 10127er SMP Wu und 764x Wu´s mag mein sys garnicht, hab es gestern noch mal versucht und wieder eine 10127er SMP bekommen die Uhr plötzlich bei 38% den dienst verweigerte, mein sys lief nach anfänglichen start Schwierigkeiten immer Stabil und jetzt sowas da kan man einfach nur noch


----------



## Amigafan (14. April 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Schön wärs - ich habe hier Karten am Start die selbst bei Untertaktung noch "NANen"; dabei ist anzumerken
> 
> - Dies nur bei den "bösen" 764x-WU's
> - Die "Vorfermi's" (GPU2) verrichten problemlos ihren Dienst - gut wenn man noch welche am Start hat




Das deutet dann aber auf Hardwareprobleme hin - ich gehe mal von einer defekten VRam-Zelle aus oder von einer "durch Übertaktung geschädigtem" GPU aus - oder es deutet auf ein generelles Problem dieser "GPU-Architektur" hin (so "optimiert", dass diese bei voller Beanspruchung Fehler produziert, die sich gerade bei diesen WU´s bemerkbar macht)

Denn die WU´s als Ursache möchte ich ausschliessen - sonst liefen sie auf meiner GTX460 auch mit NAN´s - das tuen sie aber seit einer Reduzierung der Übertaktung um 6 MHz nicht mehr - sie laufen völlig stabil
Allerdings: Wenn die Temperatur der GPU über 65° Celsius steigt, neigt auch sie dazu, NAN´s zu erzeugen . . .


----------



## Wolvie (14. April 2012)

Sorry wenn ich hier mal querschiesse ABER:

Die drecks 764x WU's gehn ja mal gar nicht! 
Weder werden die Karten voll ausgelastet (bei mir max. 42%) noch liefern sie halbwegs PPD (4,4k PPD), was wiederrum auf die lumpige Auslastung zurückzuführen ist. 
Weiter lassen die 764X die CPU ganz schön ranknechten (spürbar am CPU-Client) und zur Systemstabilität tragen sie auch *nur* im negativen Sinne bei. 

Ich hab ehrlich gesagt kein Problem die sch...*hust* Dinger zu falten, aber dann soll Stanford bitte nochmal hinsitzen und die Dinger hinsichtlich Ressourcenausnutzung und Stabilität überarbeiten! 

Habe fertig... froh's falten


----------



## nfsgame (14. April 2012)

Gegen unzureichende Auslastung half in der Vergangenheit immer ein zweiter Client auf der selben Karte .


----------



## sp01 (14. April 2012)

Ich such gerade nach einer möglichkeit beim v7 client ein angefangene WU (SMP) zu löschen. Vermutlich ist es ganz einfach, war es bei v6 ja auch, aber selbst google findet nicht wirklich brauchbares.


----------



## Wolvie (14. April 2012)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Gegen unzureichende Auslastung half in der Vergangenheit immer ein zweiter Client auf der selben Karte .


Pro GPU hab ich einen Client, sprich pro Karte sinds schon 2  Also unterm Strich 4...


----------



## Bumblebee (14. April 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Das deutet dann aber auf Hardwareprobleme hin ....



Das "Problem" ist computertypisch nicht nachvollziehbar

Manchmal gehen sie - manchmal nicht
Manchmal laufen 2-3 WU's durch - danach plötzlich nicht mehr
Auf einer anderen Karte laufen manchmal 10 hintereinander nicht und dann plötzlich doch wieder

Auf einer GTX560Ti (bzw. 2 davon im System) laufen sie problemlos *A*
Auf einer anderen baugleichen Karte wollen sie nur ganz selten *B*
Alle auf exakt dem selben Niveau (selbe Vid / selbe Taktung / +/- ein paar Grad selbe Temp (immer im "gesunden" Bereich)
Tausche ich eine Karte von A nach B dann will die "gute" plötzlich nicht mehr und die "schlechte" faltet problemlos

Wenn du also eine vergleichbare (HW-)Umgebung hast und es ist eigentlich alles im grünen Bereich dann kommt irgendwann der Rückschluss auf die Software
Offensichtlich ist einfach ein Teil der 764x-Wu's "beschädigt"

Im Übrigen hatten wir das früher, zu GPU2-Zeiten ja auch schon erleben "dürfen"


----------



## mattinator (14. April 2012)

sp01 schrieb:


> Ich such gerade nach einer möglichkeit beim v7 client ein angefangene WU (SMP) zu löschen.





> --dump <number | 'all'>  V7.0.7+, the unit will not actually be removed until the WS can be notified.


Guckst Du hier: https://fah-web.stanford.edu/projects/FAHClient/wiki/ClientDifferencesV6ToV7, sollte analog auch im Telnet auf Port 36330 funktionieren.


----------



## Amigafan (14. April 2012)

Wolvie schrieb:


> Sorry wenn ich hier mal querschiesse ABER:
> 
> Die drecks 764x WU's gehn ja mal gar nicht!
> Weder werden die Karten voll ausgelastet (bei mir max. 42%) noch liefern sie halbwegs PPD (4,4k PPD), was wiederrum auf die lumpige Auslastung zurückzuführen ist.
> ...



Dieses "Problem" mit der fehlenden Auslastung hatte ich auch, aber:
Unter XP läst sich das ganz "elegant" lösen - ich setzte mit dem ProcessExplorer die Priorität des A15-Cores auf "high", dann lastet die WU die CPU zwischen 1-3% aus und ich erhalte etwa 95% Auslastung der GPU - mit *einem *laufenden Clienten.
Es ist also nur ein gewissees "Einstellungsproblem"  - ich für meinen Teil falte sie durch  - mit immerhin 10,5K PPD auf einer GTX460!


----------



## ProfBoom (14. April 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Auf einer GTX560Ti (bzw. 2 davon im System) laufen sie problemlos *A*
> Auf einer anderen baugleichen Karte wollen sie nur ganz selten *B*
> Alle auf exakt dem selben Niveau (selbe Vid / selbe Taktung / +/- ein paar Grad selbe Temp (immer im "gesunden" Bereich)
> Tausche ich eine Karte von A nach B dann will die "gute" plötzlich nicht mehr und die "schlechte" faltet problemlos
> ...


 
Verbesser mich bitte, falls ich dich falsch verstehe, aber zicken die Karten nicht immer in Rechner B rum?
Das klingt doch dann eher so, als sei dort etwas faul.
Ist es ansonten möglich die WU, die rumzickt, inkl. Client auf den guten Rechner zu kopieren und dort zu falten?
Damit hättest du ein und dieselbe WU auf beiden Rechnern. Dann könnte man sehen, ob sie auf dem einen System läuft, aber auf dem anderen nicht.


----------



## mattinator (14. April 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> ich setzte mit dem ProcessExplorer die Priorität des A15-Cores auf "high", dann lastet die WU die CPU zwischen 1-3% aus und ich erhalte etwa 95% Auslastung der GPU - mit *einem *laufenden Clienten.


 
Hast Du schon mal SetPriority probiert (SetPriority - Sunsplash.org, How to use SetPriority) ? Ist bei mir schon ewig im Einsatz.


----------



## Amigafan (14. April 2012)

mattinator schrieb:


> Hast Du schon mal SetPriority probiert (SetPriority - Sunsplash.org, How to use SetPriority) ? Ist bei mir schon ewig im Einsatz.



Ja - und die Erfahrungen, die ich damit gemacht habe, habe ich bereits hier "veröffentlicht". . .

Daher auch mein Vorschlag mit ProcessExplorer - auch wenn man jedesmal die Priorität neu setzen muss . . .


----------



## mattinator (14. April 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Ja - und die Erfahrungen, die ich damit gemacht habe, habe ich bereits hier "veröffentlicht". . .


 
o.k., hatte ich gelesen, aber nicht mehr dran gedacht. Ich kann noch mit dem GPU2-Client falten, da gibt es das Problem nicht.


----------



## Bumblebee (14. April 2012)

ProfBoom schrieb:


> Verbesser mich bitte, falls ich dich falsch verstehe, aber zicken die Karten nicht immer in Rechner B rum?



Nein, eben auch nicht - es ist völlig randomisiert


----------



## Wolvie (14. April 2012)

Kann man eigentlich einzelne Clients im 7er Client anhalten oder immer nur alle zusammen?


----------



## Amigafan (14. April 2012)

Wolvie schrieb:


> Kann man eigentlich einzelne Clients im 7er Client anhalten oder immer nur alle zusammen?



Nein - Du kannst jede WU einzeln anhalten.
Aber nicht mit den "Bedienelementen" oben - die wirken global - sondern im Feld: Folding Slots.
 Dort einfach mit RMB auf den zu "bearbeitenden" Clienten drücken und den entsprechenden Menüpunkt auswählen . . .


----------



## PAUI (15. April 2012)

heute kam ich auch mal auf 15k PPD. hab mal system neu aufgesetzt.


----------



## Wolvie (15. April 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Nein - Du kannst jede WU einzeln anhalten.
> Aber nicht mit den "Bedienelementen" oben - die wirken global - sondern im Feld: Folding Slots.
> Dort einfach mit RMB auf den zu "bearbeitenden" Clienten drücken und den entsprechenden Menüpunkt auswählen . . .


 Hab ich getan, aber da öffnet sich kein Menü


----------



## Abductee (15. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolvie (15. April 2012)

Achso da... autsch


----------



## ProfBoom (15. April 2012)

Ja, so ganz einfach ist das nicht.
Ich habe auch meine Zeit gebraucht, bis ich das herausgefunden habe...

@PAUI, CPU only? Oder hat die GPU mitgefaltet?


----------



## Amigafan (15. April 2012)

wolvie schrieb:


> achso da... Autsch




Tja - manchmal hat man es nicht leicht . . .


----------



## mae1cum77 (15. April 2012)

Was mich diese 76xx-WUs zum  bringen. Der Rechner bleibt zwar leise, macht aber auch glatte 6k PPD weniger


----------



## PAUI (15. April 2012)

jop cpu + GPU.

gpu macht ohne oc knapp 8000


ProfBoom schrieb:


> Ja, so ganz einfach ist das nicht.
> Ich habe auch meine Zeit gebraucht, bis ich das herausgefunden habe...
> 
> @PAUI, CPU only? Oder hat die GPU mitgefaltet?


----------



## picar81_4711 (16. April 2012)

Ich hab heute zum ersten Mal eine 6900er WU mit meinem V6 bekommen.......Habe ich noch nie bekommen, obwohl ich ja 7 x V6 am laufen hab......und das schon seit Monaten.......
PPD sind identisch mit 6901er.....


----------



## Bumblebee (16. April 2012)

Geht mal auf die Folding-news und zieht euch das rein ...

http://folding.typepad.com/news/201...emple-a-new-member-of-the-fah-consortium.html


----------



## PAUI (16. April 2012)

den hab ich im Keller stehen. schafft 10000000 PPD.


----------



## nfsgame (16. April 2012)

PAUI schrieb:


> den hab ich im Keller stehen. schafft 10000000 PPD.


 
Sieht man nur gerade nix von  *bin schon weg*


----------



## Wolvie (16. April 2012)

PAUI schrieb:


> den hab ich im Keller stehen. schafft 10000000 PPD.


Bloß so wenig?


----------



## mae1cum77 (16. April 2012)

Ich hab´ noch Platz im Keller.... Die sollen sich dransetzen und diese verdammten 76xx-Big-WUs mal optimieren!


----------



## PAUI (16. April 2012)

mae1cum77 schrieb:


> Ich hab´ noch Platz im Keller.... Die sollen sich dransetzen und diese verdammten 76xx-Big-WUs mal optimieren!


 
ok da kriegste meinen und ich hol mir noch nen schnelleren ok


----------



## mae1cum77 (16. April 2012)

Danke, dachte da doch eher an das von Bumle_bear_ verlinkte System....


----------



## PAUI (16. April 2012)

mae1cum77 schrieb:


> Danke, dachte da doch eher an das von Bumle_bear_ verlinkte System....


 
ja das meine ich ja die ganze zeit. der steht bei mir im Keller


----------



## Thosch (16. April 2012)

Mal zwischendurch was anderes ... ich glaube meine GraKa is so kurz davor um über die Klippe zu springen. Nur noch "Failed" in Rot zu lesen ...   Keine GPU-WU läuft durch, alle seit heute Vormittag sind futsch. Und ich meine das alle aus der 80xer Serie sind ... die letzte war ne 8019 ...


----------



## Bumblebee (16. April 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Mal zwischendurch was Anderes ... ich glaub meine GraKa is so kurz davor um über die Klippe zu springen. Nur noch "Failed" in Rot zu lesen ...  Keine GPU-WU läuft durch, alle seit heute Vormittag sind futsch. Und ich meine alle aus der 80xer Serie ... die letzte war ne 8019 ...



Das ist natürlich 
Hast den neuen Beta-Treiber drauf? - wenn nicht dann probier mal aus - kann Zufall sein aber hat bei mir geholfen...


----------



## ProfBoom (17. April 2012)

"Der Angreifer hat zahlreiche Computec-Webseiten manipuliert und zur  Verbreitung von Schadcode genutzt. Zu den betroffenen Seiten zählen  pcgames.de, pcaction,de, gamezone.de und einige weitere."

heise online | Computec Media AG als Malware-Schleuder missbraucht

Wer sein system schon länger nicht mehr gescannt hat, jetzt wäre in guter Zeitpunkt...


----------



## Bumblebee (17. April 2012)

ProfBoom schrieb:


> "Der Angreifer hat zahlreiche Computec-Webseiten manipuliert ...



Ich weiss jetzt zwar nicht so genau warum diese "News von gestern" noch bringst; oder warum du sie gerade hier bringst...
Trotzdem dankeschön dafür


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. April 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiss jetzt zwar nicht so genau warum diese "News von gestern" noch bringst; oder warum du sie gerade hier bringst...
> Trotzdem dankeschön dafür



Ich find es gut das er es gemolden hat > ich zum Beispiel hab es nicht mitbekommen da ich nicht die News durchforste.


----------



## Bumblebee (17. April 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ich find es gut das er es gemeldet hat > ich zum Beispiel hab es nicht mitbekommen da ich nicht die News durchforste.



Ok; alles klar; der dicke grosse gelbe Balken oben auf der (Forum-)Seite ist ja auch maximal unaufdringlich


----------



## ProfBoom (17. April 2012)

Oh, den dicken gelben Balken habe ich noch nicht entdeckt gehabt.
Seit wann ist der Balken denn da?
Da stand immer irgendwelcher uninteressesanter Kram drin, dass ich den gar nicht lese, falls ich überhaupt mal so hoch scrolle.
Und wenn ich nur einen potenziell betroffenen User darauf aufmerksam gemacht hat, hat es sich für mich schon gelohnt.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. April 2012)

ProfBoom schrieb:


> Oh, den dicken gelben Balken habe ich noch nicht entdeckt gehabt.
> Seit wann ist der Balken denn da?
> Da stand immer irgendwelcher uninteressesanter Kram drin, dass ich den gar nicht lese, falls ich überhaupt mal so hoch scrolle.
> Und wenn ich nur einen potenziell betroffenen User darauf aufmerksam gemacht hat, hat es sich für mich schon gelohnt.


Dito

Meistens nur Unintressantes, so das man den Balken irgendwann einfach ignoriert.


----------



## Uwe64LE (17. April 2012)

Sind die Server heute mal wieder down (gewesen)?
Hatte heute morgen eine BIG fertig, die immer noch nicht gesendet ist.
Bonus ist futsch, es gibt nur noch base credit.


----------



## mallkuss (18. April 2012)

Kurze Frage, bestimmt schon irgendwo beantwortet: gibt es irgendwo die Möglichkeit in den Stats zu sehen von welcher Machine-ID die Punkte kommen? Dann könnte ich schauen von welcher Kiste wieviele PPD kommen


----------



## Bumblebee (18. April 2012)

mallkuss schrieb:


> Kurze Frage, bestimmt schon irgendwo beantwortet: gibt es irgendwo die Möglichkeit in den Stats zu sehen von welcher Machine-ID die Punkte kommen? Dann könnte ich schauen von welcher Kiste wieviele PPD kommen


 
Verstehe ich jetzt gerade nicht - sorry

Das siehst du doch jederzeit mit (zb.) *HFM*


----------



## mallkuss (18. April 2012)

klar wenn man sich das Tool jeweils installieren kann/darf schon


----------



## mae1cum77 (18. April 2012)

Uhh yeah baby, shakeadelic! Meine erste 8019 Big-WU auf der GTX 570 mit einer TPF 3:56 min und 21k PPD . Allerdings scheinen die noch mal nen Tacken stressiger als die 803x zu sein....


----------



## Bumblebee (18. April 2012)

mallkuss schrieb:


> klar wenn man sich das Tool jeweils installieren kann/darf schon



Kannst/darfst du denn nicht??

Wie ist es allenfalls von einer anderen Kiste per remote??


----------



## acer86 (18. April 2012)

Jetzt will uns Stanford wohl ein Bären aufbinden und ich mein nicht "BumbleBär"  erst kamen die 76XX wu´s mit 7718 Punkten die eh sehr schlecht laufen und die karte nur mit 88% auslasten und jetzt werden die wu´s auch noch herunter gestuft von 7718 punkten auf gerade mal noch 5187 punkte für die selbe faltzeit so wie es aussieht


----------



## Wolvie (18. April 2012)

acer86 schrieb:


> Jetzt will uns Stanford wohl ein Bären aufbinden und ich mein nicht "BumbleBär"  erst kamen die 76XX wu´s mit 7718 Punkten die eh sehr schlecht laufen und die karte nur mit 88% auslasten und jetzt werden die wu´s auch noch herunter gestuft von 7718 punkten auf gerade mal noch 5187 punkte für die selbe faltzeit so wie es aussieht


 
Hast du schon weitere Erkenntnisse? Ob vll doch die PPD geblieben/gestiegen sind?
Aber bei der 76xx Serie gillt eh:
Gefällt mir nicht!


----------



## acer86 (18. April 2012)

Wolvie schrieb:


> Hast du schon weitere Erkenntnisse? Ob vll doch die PPD geblieben/gestiegen sind?
> Aber bei der 76xx Serie gillt eh:
> Gefällt mir nicht!


 
eine Positve nachricht die auslastung ist bei 99%  jetzt die schlechte´n : TPF bei 5:30min 25Watt mehr Stromverbrauch 3C° höhere GPU Temp´s und was noch dazu kommt nur 13800-14200PPD


----------



## Wolvie (18. April 2012)

acer86 schrieb:


> eine Positve nachricht die auslastung ist bei 99%  jetzt die schlechte´n : TPF bei 5:30min 25Watt mehr Stromverbrauch 3C° höhere GPU Temp´s und was noch dazu kommt nur 13800-14200PPD


----------



## mae1cum77 (18. April 2012)

acer86 schrieb:


> eine Positve nachricht die auslastung ist bei 99%  jetzt die schlechte´n : TPF bei 5:30min 25Watt mehr Stromverbrauch 3C° höhere GPU Temp´s und was noch dazu kommt nur 13800-14200PPD


 Nachdem mein Client sich auch durch ein paar 76xxer beißen durfte genieße ich grad die 8019, die zweite heute, mit einer TPF von 3:59 bis 4:12 (exzessives surfen + Multimedia...), 5757 Points Credit und einer TDP von 19,5-20,5k PPD .
Sind meine ersten beiden, sind die neu?


----------



## acer86 (18. April 2012)

mae1cum77 schrieb:


> Nachdem mein Client sich auch durch ein paar 76xxer beißen durfte genieße ich grad die 8019, die zweite heute, mit einer TPF von 3:59 bis 4:12 (exzessives surfen + Multimedia...), 5757 Points Credit und einer TDP von 19,5-20,5k PPD .
> Sind meine ersten beiden, sind die neu?


 
die 8019er sind neu, hatte bis jetzt noch keine von denen, so wie es aussieht sind es etwas größere 803X wu´s zumindest laufen sie genau so schnell, die 76XX gibt es schon länger allerdings konnte man die bis jetzt mit weg lassen von advmethods umgehen, seit das nicht mehr funzt muss man da leider durch, das die jetzt noch mehr heruntergestuft wurden ist sehr ärgerlich mal sehen ob es nur selten die neuen 762x wu´s gibt oder ob die jetzt vermehrt auftreten.


----------



## mae1cum77 (18. April 2012)

@*acer86* 
 Die von Dir beschriebenen sind mir noch nicht untergekommen. Werde mal drauf achten.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. April 2012)

Ist den das Problem mit den schlecht laufenden WU's nicht zum Grossteil darauf zurückzuführen, dass die WU's generell  immer grösser und komplexer werden?


----------



## Thosch (18. April 2012)

Also lt. SIV läuft meine GraKa immer mit 99% Auslastung, egal ob es eine 80xxer (von einigen in dieser Woche) oder eine allseits "geliebte" 76xxer ist ... wenn sie denn durch läuft ...


----------



## mae1cum77 (18. April 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Also lt. SIV läuft meine GraKa immer mit 99% Auslastung, egal ob es eine 80xxer (von einigen in dieser Woche) oder eine allseits "geliebte" 76xxer ist ... wenn sie denn durch läuft ...


 Hmmmmh...bei mir laufen die 76xx nur mit 87/88% GPU-Usage....
Egal was ich versuche...


----------



## Amigafan (19. April 2012)

mae1cum77 schrieb:


> Hmmmmh...bei mir laufen die 76xx nur mit 87/88% GPU-Usage....
> Egal was ich versuche...


 
Dann setzte mal die Priorität des A15-Core auf "high" - schon erhalte ich 95-96%ige Auslastung bei einer CPU-Usage von 1-3% . . .


----------



## Thosch (19. April 2012)

Heute früh hab ich mal was ganz "lustiges"im Log gefunden. Stundenlange Versuche meiner GraKa WUs zu berechnen. Nach 14 (!!) gefundenen Fehlversuchen hab ich aufgehört zu zählen ... *ugly*


----------



## Wolvie (19. April 2012)

5,5k PPD bei ner 76xx .... normal sind 20k drin.


----------



## Amigafan (19. April 2012)

Wolvie schrieb:


> 5,5k PPD bei ner 76xx .... normal sind 20k drin.


 
Setze den Core A15 auf "high"-priority - dann sind es mehr als 11K PPD . . .


----------



## Wolvie (19. April 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Setze den Core A15 auf "high"-priority - dann sind es mehr als 11K PPD . . .


  Ne, lass ma... sind grad eh "nur" 803X'er am laufen.


----------



## mallkuss (19. April 2012)

was denkt ihr würde ein Core i7 - 860 (4 Kerne 2.8 GHz, HT = 8 Kerne) unter nativem Linux (ubuntu?) an PPD bringen? Will auch bissl ins Server-Geschäft einsteigen


----------



## Wolvie (19. April 2012)

Mhm - schwer zu sagen. 
Mit 8 Threads _könnte_ man mit Hilfe von diversen Scripts und Einstellungen BIG-WU's falten. 
Aber dank der recht mageren 2,4Ghz wird das wohl (sehr/zu) eng mit der Deadline. 
Mit normalen SMP-WU's sind's, grob geschätzt... 16-20k PPD ?
N' i7-2600@stock (immerhin 8*3,5Ghz) macht unter Linux immerhin so 20-27k PPD (wenn man ne gute 750x erwischt).


----------



## mallkuss (19. April 2012)

klingt nicht übel  so 20t ppd aufwärts wäre mein ziel!
der hat 2.8 Ghz mit Turbo auf knapp 3.5 GHz. Will den natürlich übertakten soweit er stabil läuft 
habt ihr irgendwo ne anleitung für die Bigs? hab da was von simulierten 12 Kernen gelesen?


----------



## picar81_4711 (19. April 2012)

mallkuss schrieb:


> habt ihr irgendwo ne anleitung für die Bigs? hab da was von simulierten 12 Kernen gelesen?



Siehe hier: [Ubuntu] Setting up big-bigadv (P6903) for dedicated 2600k


----------



## acer86 (19. April 2012)

Jetzt ist es soweit das erste Faltfähige handy kommt auf den Markt, 

News - Lava Xolo X900 - Xolo X900 : Erstes Smartphone mit Intels Atom-Z2460 kommt auf notebookjournal.de


----------



## ProfBoom (19. April 2012)

Mal schauen, ob der Akku für eine WU reicht


----------



## T0M@0 (19. April 2012)

ProfBoom schrieb:
			
		

> Mal schauen, ob der Akku für eine WU reicht



Glaub ich nicht xd


----------



## phila_delphia (19. April 2012)

Hat von Euch schon jemand den 7er Client laufen?! Kann es sein, dass man mit dem deutliche "schlechtere" WUs bekommt? Meine Durschittspunktzahl jedenfalls ist seit Verwendung des neuen Client deutlich gesunken...

Grüße


----------



## Perseus88 (19. April 2012)

Yapp,liegt daran das die Wu´s, 8000 er, aufwärts nix mehr bringen.


----------



## Amigafan (19. April 2012)

mallkuss schrieb:


> klingt nicht übel  so 20t ppd aufwärts wäre mein ziel!
> der hat 2.8 Ghz mit Turbo auf knapp 3.5 GHz. Will den natürlich übertakten soweit er stabil läuft
> habt ihr irgendwo ne anleitung für die Bigs? hab da was von simulierten 12 Kernen gelesen?



Also - knappe 4GHz solltest Du erreichen - dann reicht die "Faltpower" auch für 6903er Big-WU´s . . .
Hab selber einen i7 875K mit 3990MHz am Falten, der macht etwa 37K PPD mit einer 6901 und etwa 46K PPD bei einer 6903 . . .


----------



## phila_delphia (19. April 2012)

Perseus88 schrieb:


> Yapp,liegt daran das die Wu´s, 8000 er, aufwärts nix mehr bringen.



Das heißt, dass die "runtergestuft" wurden?

Grüße


----------



## Perseus88 (20. April 2012)

Ja. Und mit dem V6 gibts die nicht so oft. Hab grad ne 7611, die macht 14000 ppd.


----------



## mallkuss (20. April 2012)

mallkuss schrieb:


> was denkt ihr würde ein Core i7 - 860 (4 Kerne 2.8 GHz, HT = 8 Kerne) unter nativem Linux (ubuntu?) an PPD bringen? Will auch bissl ins Server-Geschäft einsteigen



und weiter gehts: hab ja gelernt daß der RAM Speed einiges an PPD bringt, also will ich DDR3 1600 reinbauen. Reichen da 4 GB? Oder lieber 8 GB?


----------



## Abductee (20. April 2012)

bei den preisen würd ich 8 nehmen.


----------



## ProfBoom (20. April 2012)

Hat der Prozessor nicht ein Triple-Channel-Speicherinterface? Dann solltest du das auch nutzen:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...mmelthread-der-serverwahn-67.html#post4142531

Da ist zwar der Unterschied zwischen Dual- und Quad-Channel getestet worden, aber ich denke, dass Triple auch etwas mehr bringen könnte als Dual.

Ergo: 6 oder 12 GB.


----------



## mallkuss (20. April 2012)

Laut Intel hat er 2, ist kein 1366er sondern ein 1156er i7. Board hat einen P55 chipsatz, dh OC geht mit dem FSB wie bei meinem i5-750.


----------



## ProfBoom (20. April 2012)

Intel® Core
Ich glaube, ich habe es endlich gefunden...
Aber dort ist DDR3-1600 nicht erwähnt, sondern nur DDR3-1333.
Oder willst du das schnellere Ram einbauen wg. OC? - Das macht dann natürlich Sinn.

Ich denke, ob du 4 oder 8 GB nimmst, hängt nur von deinem Geldbeutel und deinen weiteren Plänen mit der Kiste ab.
Aber da 8GB nur ~50EUR kosten...


----------



## Z28LET (20. April 2012)

Auf meinem Board kann ich 1600 einstellen, wohl ohne OC.

MSI P55-GD65


----------



## Malkolm (20. April 2012)

1600MHz sind entsprechend den Sockelspezifikationen schon OC 
In der Regel spricht da aber keiner von wirklichem OC, da mit RAM-OC das Betreiben von Riegeln außerhalb der Spezifikationen (des Kits) gemeint ist (Also z.B. ein 1600MHz Kit mit höherer Spannung/Latenzen bei 1866MHz beitreiben).
Das Triple- und Quad-Channel Interface ist aber in der Tat den Enthusiast Plattformen vorenthalten


----------



## mallkuss (20. April 2012)

boah, hier im Raum steht ein PC mit dem Prozzi: Intel® Xeon® Processor X5687 (12M Cache, 3.60 GHz, 6.40 GT/s Intel® QPI) und ich darf damit nicht falten  geile kiste!


----------



## Abductee (20. April 2012)

zu viel tdp dafür das ein 2600k gleich viel leistung hat.


----------



## Thosch (21. April 2012)

Mahlzeit. Könnte mir mal jemand diese Meldung nach _Warning_ bitte deuten:  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ProfBoom (21. April 2012)

Rechner im Internet werden durch Nummer, die IP-Adressen, angesprochen.
Da solche Nummern wie 171.65.103.94 schwer zu merken sind, gibt es auch Namen dafür, z.B. fah-web.stanford.edu.

Die Warnung sagt, dass die Auflösung dieses Namens zu einer Adresse nicht geklappt hat.


----------



## mattinator (21. April 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Mahlzeit. Könnte mir mal jemand diese Meldung nach _Warning_ bitte deuten:
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Die DNS-Auflösung funktioniert auf meinem Rechner:

```
nslookup fah-web.stanford.edu
Server:  localhost
Address:  192.168.2.1

Nicht autorisierende Antwort:
Name:    vspm27.stanford.edu
Address:  171.65.103.94
Aliases:  fah-web.stanford.edu
```
Entweder ist Dein Folding-Client in der Firewall noch gesperrt, oder die DNS-Server kannten die Seite temporär nicht. Allerdings wird im Browser fah-web.stanford.edu umgelenkt. Da Du das Projekt bekommen hast, geht es bei der Warnung wohl nur um die Auflösung der Beschreibung.


----------



## Bumblebee (21. April 2012)

So, bin zurück vom Kongress und wieder "vercomputert"... und verkatert


----------



## Schmidde (22. April 2012)

Hm, gerade gesehen dass sich mein Server seit der 6901 von gestern keine neue WU gezogen hat 

Wenn ich ihn mit -bigadv starte bekomm ich (und hatte auch seit gestern) nur folgendes



Spoiler





```
Arguments: -forceasm -smp 32 -bigadv 

[19:34:45] - Ask before connecting: No
[19:34:45] - User name: Schmidde (Team 70335)
[19:34:45] - User ID: 3414AED219C9F399
[19:34:45] - Machine ID: 1
[19:34:45] 
[19:34:45] Loaded queue successfully.
[19:34:45] 
[19:34:45] + Processing work unit
[19:34:45] Core required: FahCore_a5.exe
[19:34:45] Core found.
[19:34:45] Working on queue slot 01 [April 22 19:34:45 UTC]
[19:34:45] + Working ...
[19:34:46] 
[19:34:46] *------------------------------*
[19:34:46] Folding@Home Gromacs SMP Core
[19:34:46] Version 2.27 (Thu Feb 10 09:46:40 PST 2011)
[19:34:46] 
[19:34:46] Preparing to commence simulation
[19:34:46] - Assembly optimizations manually forced on.
[19:34:46] - Not checking prior termination.
[19:34:46] Error: Missing work file=<>
[19:34:46] 
[19:34:46] Folding@home Core Shutdown: MISSING_WORK_FILES
[19:34:46] CoreStatus = 74 (116)
[19:34:46] The core could not find the work files specified. Removing from queue
[19:34:46] Deleting current work unit & continuing...
[19:34:46] - Preparing to get new work unit...
[19:34:46] Cleaning up work directory
[19:34:46] + Attempting to get work packet
[19:34:46] Passkey found
[19:34:46] - Connecting to assignment server
[19:34:47] - Successful: assigned to (130.237.232.237).
[19:34:47] + News From Folding@Home: Welcome to Folding@Home
[19:34:47] Loaded queue successfully.
[19:34:47] + Closed connections
[19:34:52] 
[19:34:52] + Processing work unit
[19:34:52] Core required: FahCore_a5.exe
[19:34:52] Core found.
[19:34:52] Working on queue slot 02 [April 22 19:34:52 UTC]
[19:34:52] + Working ...
[19:34:52] 
[19:34:52] *------------------------------*
[19:34:52] Folding@Home Gromacs SMP Core
[19:34:52] Version 2.27 (Thu Feb 10 09:46:40 PST 2011)
[19:34:52] 
[19:34:52] Preparing to commence simulation
[19:34:52] - Assembly optimizations manually forced on.
[19:34:52] - Not checking prior termination.
[19:34:52] Couldn't Decompress
[19:34:52] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=0 data_size=0, decompressed_data_size=0 diff=0
[19:34:52] -Error: Couldn't update checksum variables
[19:34:52] Error: Could not open work file
[19:34:52] 
[19:34:52] Folding@home Core Shutdown: FILE_IO_ERROR
[19:34:52] CoreStatus = 75 (117)
[19:34:52] Error opening or reading from a file.
[19:34:52] Deleting current work unit & continuing...
[19:34:52] - Preparing to get new work unit...
[19:34:52] Cleaning up work directory
[19:34:52] + Attempting to get work packet
[19:34:52] Passkey found
[19:34:52] - Connecting to assignment server
[19:34:53] - Successful: assigned to (130.237.232.237).
[19:34:53] + News From Folding@Home: Welcome to Folding@Home
[19:34:53] Loaded queue successfully.
[19:34:54] + Closed connections
[19:34:59] 
[19:34:59] + Processing work unit
[19:34:59] Core required: FahCore_a5.exe
[19:34:59] Core found.
[19:34:59] Working on queue slot 03 [April 22 19:34:59 UTC]
[19:34:59] + Working ...
[19:34:59] 
[19:34:59] *------------------------------*
[19:34:59] Folding@Home Gromacs SMP Core
[19:34:59] Version 2.27 (Thu Feb 10 09:46:40 PST 2011)
[19:34:59] 
[19:34:59] Preparing to commence simulation
[19:34:59] - Assembly optimizations manually forced on.
[19:34:59] - Not checking prior termination.
[19:34:59] Couldn't Decompress
[19:34:59] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=0 data_size=0, decompressed_data_size=0 diff=0
[19:34:59] -Error: Couldn't update checksum variables
[19:34:59] Error: Could not open work file
[19:34:59] 
[19:34:59] Folding@home Core Shutdown: FILE_IO_ERROR
[19:34:59] CoreStatus = 75 (117)
[19:34:59] Error opening or reading from a file.
[19:34:59] Deleting current work unit & continuing...
[19:34:59] - Preparing to get new work unit...
[19:34:59] Cleaning up work directory
[19:34:59] + Attempting to get work packet
[19:34:59] Passkey found
[19:34:59] - Connecting to assignment server
[19:35:00] - Successful: assigned to (130.237.232.237).
[19:35:00] + News From Folding@Home: Welcome to Folding@Home
[19:35:00] Loaded queue successfully.
[19:35:00] + Closed connections
```



und das geht iiiimmer so weiter 


Mit -bigbeta läuft er jetzt, aber bekommt natürlich nur die 8101er WUs


----------



## mattinator (22. April 2012)

Sieh Dir mal die Dateien und Ordner der Core-Verzeichnisse und deren Rechte an, der Client scheint bestimmte Daten (Cores) nicht richtig Lesen / Schreiben zu können.


----------



## Wolvie (23. April 2012)

Hilfe! Ich hab seit 15.00 eine fertige 6903er rumliegen, seitdem idlet das System rum. 
WU kann nicht gesendet werden. Hab' schon mit "-send x" probiert...


----------



## Amigafan (23. April 2012)

Wolvie schrieb:


> Hilfe! Ich hab seit 15.00 eine fertige 6903er rumliegen, seitdem idlet das System rum.
> WU kann nicht gesendet werden. Hab' schon mit "-send x" probiert...



Aber mittlerweile ist diese angekommen und hat 298.128 Punkte gebracht . . .


----------



## Knutowskie (23. April 2012)

son schlepptop zum arbeiten ist schon was feines...

Schade, dass ich auf dem i7 940XM und der GTX460M nicht falten kann. Also ich habs probiert, keine Frage. 

Aber die Temperaturen sind extrem explodiert, trotz Clevo W860CU Gehäuse... Das Ding hat 2 Lüfter, GraKa und CPU unabhängig, dazu extrem 100kg Kupfer in der Kiste... Dennoch die totale Überforderung. Schade. Nutzen hats wie gesagt trotzdem. Jetzt brechen die PPD weniger ein auf dem Main-PC, denn zocken und surfen fallen jetzt dem "mobilen" Knecht zu.

BTW: Das Netzteil hat ungelogen das Format eines echten Ziegelsteins... Soviel zum Thema "mobile entertainment"


----------



## Bumblebee (23. April 2012)

... wie du sagtest "*Schlepp*-Top"


----------



## Wolvie (23. April 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Aber mittlerweile ist diese angekommen und hat 298.128 Punkte gebracht . . .


 Hab's gesehen. Hat gestern ordentlich gehagelt auf dem Punktekonto...
5 Minuten später rausgefunden, das es nicht "-send x" sondern "-send all" war... aber in der Erklärung stand x = sendet alles. 
Saß dann aber noch bis um fast halb 2 Sontag nacht's(!) da und hab geduldig (......) gewartet bis endlich die WU versendet war. 

Was mich aber am meisten an:
Um ~15.00 Uhr war die WU fertig und die CPU idelte rum bis nachts um 1!! Das sind 10h. In der Zeit hätte "Colossus" schon 3 normale SMP's gekaut. 

UPDATE:
So, gerade Feierabend gemacht, und gesehen bzw. gehört das mein System wieder eingefroren ist, um 13.40 Uhr. Nochmal 5h CPU und 20h GPU Faltzeit am A.....ch... !! Bei sowas schwillt mir doch echt der Kamm... *grummel*


----------



## Knutowskie (23. April 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> ... wie du sagtest "*Schlepp*-Top"


 
Naja, der is ja auch recht schwer, da muss man ganz schön schleppen, wenn man damit unterwegs ist... Sind bald 5kg...


----------



## sc59 (24. April 2012)

servus zusammen,
kann mir jemand sagen wie ich von win7 mit hfm,
auf meinen V7 client in der VM mit ubuntu,
zugreifen kann??
dort muss doch in dem "remote acess" reiter irgend ein ip bereich freigegeben werden!!
mfg sc59



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (24. April 2012)

Die einfachste Methode wäre in Allow 0.0.0.0/0 (für alle Rechner) einzutragen oder durch ein Leerzeichen getrennt nach 127.0.0.1 die TCP/IP-Adresse des zusätzlich zugreifenden Rechners für genau diesen.


----------



## sc59 (24. April 2012)

mattinator schrieb:


> Die einfachste Methode wäre in Allow 0.0.0.0/0 (für alle Rechner) einzutragen oder durch ein Leerzeichen getrennt nach 127.0.0.1 die TCP/IP-Adresse des zusätzlich zugreifenden Rechners für genau diesen.



Danke werd es mal ausprobieren
mfg sc59


----------



## Schmidde (24. April 2012)

mattinator schrieb:


> Sieh Dir mal die Dateien und Ordner der Core-Verzeichnisse und deren Rechte an, der Client scheint bestimmte Daten (Cores) nicht richtig Lesen / Schreiben zu können.


 
Hm wie mach ich das?  (Hab das gleiche Problem jetzt wieder )
Mein "folding" Verzeichnis ist in einem Persönlich Ordner, da müsste ich doch alle Rechte haben?

Komisch ist ja das es bis jetzt ohne zu mucken lief...


----------



## mattinator (24. April 2012)

Schmidde schrieb:


> Hm wie mach ich das?


 
Im Terminal mit ls -al. Aber auf Grund Deiner Frage denke ich, dass Dir die Anzeige auch nicht viel helfen wird. Könnte bei Gelegenheit mal per TeamViewer raufschauen, aber heute nicht mehr.


----------



## Schmidde (25. April 2012)

Also normale WUs (6991) mit dem a3 Core kann ich falten.
Nur die Big oder Big Big wollen nicht mit dem a5 core (hab in auch gelöscht und neu geladen -> immer noch der gleiche Fehler)




Naja, auf jeden Fall hat er was zu tun und ich kann jetzt schlafen gehen


----------



## Knutowskie (25. April 2012)

Junge, die 8019er WUs auf der Grafikkarte gehen mal derbe los!

Damit hab ich die 50.000er Marke geknackt!

Einfach nur geil.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mallkuss (25. April 2012)

dann hoff ich mal mein falter holt sich da auch eine, gestern war das ergebnis eher suboptimal


----------



## acer86 (25. April 2012)

Faltfähige Hardware in Schuhkarton Format, das neue Shuttle System mit X79 Mainboard 

Shuttle SX79R5 und SZ77R5: Mini-Barebones mit Intels X79- und Z77-Chipsatz


----------



## freibier47906 (25. April 2012)

Was ist denn die 7505 für eine? Fast 30min pro Prozentpunkt braucht meiner.


----------



## Abductee (25. April 2012)

acer86 schrieb:


> Faltfähige Hardware in Schuhkarton Format, das neue Shuttle System mit X79 Mainboard
> 
> Shuttle SX79R5 und SZ77R5: Mini-Barebones mit Intels X79- und Z77-Chipsatz



die shuttle`s sind meiner meinung nach keine 24h geräte.
wir haben in meiner firma einige so kleine shuttlerechner an den maschinen (24h) und da geht alle paar wochen ein netzteil kaputt.
auch netzteile mit neueren produktionsdatum leben nicht länger.


----------



## mae1cum77 (25. April 2012)

Knutowskie schrieb:


> Junge, die 8019er WUs auf der Grafikkarte gehen mal derbe los!
> 
> Damit hab ich die 50.000er Marke geknackt!
> 
> ...


 Ja die sind nett, da kommt meine GTX570@Stock auf knapp 21k PPD...


----------



## Schmidde (25. April 2012)

Na endlich, mal wieder eine 6901 bekommen 


Hab inwzischen rausgefunden dass es das gleiche Problem welches ich habe 2011 & 2009 schon einmal gab. Da sind/waren wieder ein paar "defekte" WUs unterwegs die nicht gestartet werden können (bzw dekomprimiert oder entpackt) 
Hab ich wohl mal wieder die A****-Karte gezogen...genau wie bei den vermurksten 690xer mit >250.000 Steps die bei mir ja regelrecht Schlange standen


----------



## nfsgame (25. April 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> die shuttle`s sind meiner meinung nach keine 24h geräte.
> wir haben in meiner firma einige so kleine shuttlerechner an den maschinen (24h) und da geht alle paar wochen ein netzteil kaputt.
> auch netzteile mit neueren produktionsdatum leben nicht länger.


 
Kurz OT : Bist du das ?


----------



## Abductee (25. April 2012)

jop, mein avatar ist doch unverwechselbar


----------



## PAUI (26. April 2012)

Total dumm mein root Server (i5 2500k) faltet die ganze Zeit, er lädt auch die wu's hoch, aber ich kriege keine Punkte :'(


----------



## mae1cum77 (26. April 2012)

PAUI schrieb:


> Total dumm mein root Server (i5 2500k) faltet die ganze Zeit, er lädt auch die wu's hoch, aber ich kriege keine Punkte :'(


 Name, Team und Passkey im Client hinterlegt/richtig geschrieben?


----------



## PAUI (26. April 2012)

Ja eigentlich schon, muss ich dann nochmal überprüfen wenn ich von Arbeit komme.

Edit: habs kontrolliert haut alles hin.


----------



## Thosch (26. April 2012)

Hab heute auch eine WU "abgeliefert" aber ohne Punkte ... komisch.    Ich muss am WE mal meine Logs durchschauen ob ich was über die verka..te WU finde ...


----------



## PAUI (27. April 2012)

Das dumme ist ja ich hab den fahclient in screen laufen un ich kann jederzeit reingucken. Da hab ich das mal verfolgt wenn die wu fertig ist und da steht auch da upload complet. Aber irgendwie kommen die nicht an kriege kein Punkte un kit gezählt wird s auch nicht.

Hmm


----------



## Amigafan (27. April 2012)

Wer hat schon "Erfahrung" mit der GPU-WU 8007 gemacht und kann meinen Verdacht stützen?

Es scheint sich - mal wieder - um eine defekte WU zu handeln. 
Meine GTX460 ist nicht "fähig", diese vollständig zu berechnen. Der Grund: 
Während der Berechnung erhalte ich die Meldung, dass der Core A15 "ein Problem festgestellt" hat und deswegen neu gestartet werden muß. Das geschieht im Verlauf der Berechnung, spätestens jedoch, wenn die WU zu 99.99% berechnet ist und eine *Restzeit von 1 Sekunde* verbleibt!    
Ergo:
Noch keine 8007 hat mit Ergebnis "den Rechner vverlassen"  , sondern nur nutzlos Strom verbraucht . . .


----------



## Bumblebee (27. April 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> ... spätestens jedoch, wenn die WU zu 99.99% berechnet ist und eine *Restzeit von 1 Sekunde* verbleibt!
> Ergo:
> Noch keine 8007 hat mit Ergebnis "den Rechner vverlassen"  , sondern nur nutzlos Strom verbraucht . . .



Also das ist natürlich wieder mal maximal  und 

Ist mir bisher noch nicht begegnet - die 8007 - aber wird dann wohl noch kommen


----------



## Wolvie (27. April 2012)

Bisher auch noch keine 8007er kassiert, im Gegenteil: 8020 ... bingen noch mehr als 803x.


----------



## freibier47906 (27. April 2012)

Wenn es so weiter geht,sind wir in einer guten Woche Platz 15.


----------



## mae1cum77 (27. April 2012)

Wolvie schrieb:


> Bisher auch noch keine 8007er kassiert, im Gegenteil: 8020 ... bingen noch mehr als 803x.


 Yeah, hab mal geschaut, sind die 8019 und 8020 mit 5757 Points, die bei mir 21k PPD schaffen (gegenüber 18,5-19k bei den 803x) .
8006 bis 8009 sind eher etwas krüppelig mit 16,5k PPD, aber immernoch besser als die 764xer mit 13,5k PPD .
Allerdings laufen bei mir alle bis zum bitteren Ende durch.


----------



## mallkuss (27. April 2012)

hihi, gerade mal auf meiner neuen Kiste das smp falten angeworfen, nach ein paar sekunden geht die Prozzie-zu-heiß-LED an  gottseidank ist die vorhanden 
LED geht aus wenn man auf den lüfter drückt, der standard-intel lüfter scheint massiv überfordert zu sein, vor allem was die anpresskraft angeht.also mal nen richtigen bestellen!
empfehlungen für sockel 1156, möglichst gute P/L und lautstärke nicht so wichtig?


----------



## PAUI (27. April 2012)

Thermalright HR-02 Macho?


----------



## Wolvie (27. April 2012)

mallkuss schrieb:


> empfehlungen für sockel 1156, möglichst gute P/L und lautstärke nicht so wichtig?



Alle unter 40€, Preisvergleich hilft:

[Scythe Hattrick ]
- Scythe Katana 3
- Scythe Mugen 3 (Empfehlung)
- Scythe Ninja 3 (Empfehlung!)
[/Scythe Hattrick]
- be quiet! Shadow Rock Pro SR1
- EKL Brocken
 - Thermalright HR-02 Macho
- Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 PRO
- Coole Master Hyper 612S
- Xigmatek Ageir SD128264

Nur mal ne kl Auswahl. Gibt noch etliche mehr. 
Alle (!) ausgelisteten würde ich mal mehr, mal weniger empfehlen. 

... schlimm die Langeweile, sonst noch jmd was zum nachschalgen?


----------



## mattinator (28. April 2012)

Wäre vllt. besser im GPU-Folding-Thread o.Ä. aufgehoben, aber ich poste es erstmal hier. Die entsprechenden Thread-Ersteller können es ja dann dort mit einfügen. Endlich mal ein Tool mit dem man (unter Windows 7 / Vista) den Grafiktreiber aus der Befehlszeile neu laden kann (http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/214960-nvidia-inspector-1-9-6-5-a.html#post4165395):


> _- added CLI param "-restartDisplayDriver" (Vista/Win7 only)_


Manchmal wird ja beim Folding (oder Spielen) doch der Grafiktreiber resettet und bei NV-Karten dann nicht wieder in den 3D-P-State gewechselt. Bisher habe ich das bei meinem Rechner immer per Hand bereinigt, indem ich SLI aus- und wieder eingeschaltet habe. Aber es hat ja nicht jeder mehrere Grafikkarten. Meine Versuche mit devcon und einem eigenen C-Programm über die NVIDIA API das Problem zu lösen, waren leider fehlgeschlagen. Mit dem Inspector geht das jetzt auf einen Click. Zusätzlich kann man das Ganze über den Task Manager in einem Script mit Administrator-Rechten mit dem Laden eines OC-Profiles des MSI Afterburners kombinieren: voila, mit einem Click der "Vorabsturzzustand" wiederhergestellt.


----------



## PAUI (28. April 2012)

Jawoll hab meine Server Kiste wieder hingekriegt.

die hatte ja fleißig wu´s gefoldet hatte ein credit von 4xxx punkten.

und ich habe den fahclient statt im screen jetzt als deamon laufen und siehe da er hatt glei mal 20 mb wu´s hochgeladen und dann hagelte es punkte.

juhu endlich gehts permanent in richtung Platz 1.

edit: na gut soviele Punkte waren es garnicht, aber immerhin.


----------



## Bumblebee (28. April 2012)

PAUI schrieb:


> Jawoll hab meine Server Kiste wieder hingekriegt....
> 
> juhu endlich gehts permanent in richtung Platz 1.



Wird wohl noch etwas dauern bis Platz 1 
Aber ich freue mich, das du es hingekriegt hast.


----------



## mallkuss (28. April 2012)

PAUI schrieb:


> Thermalright HR-02 Macho?



der ist es geworden, alswo mal sehen was der kann!


----------



## The Master of MORARE (28. April 2012)

Jaja, die lieben Kühler .
Seid ihr auch schon wieder am schwitzen? Ich werde wohl bald den Sommertemperatur-Falt-Thread für 2012 eröffnen, falls mir nfsgame nicht zuvorkommt .
Mal sehen, ob in dem Jahr mehr Falter dazugekommen sind, welche direkt unterm Dach der Mittagshitze ausgeliefert sind .
Bin im Zimmer noch 2°C unter den 28°C von draußen, mit ner Cpu mit unglaublichen 45W ACP >_>.


----------



## Bumblebee (28. April 2012)

Ja, es ist schon wieder warm geworden

Glücklicherweise habe ich meine (Schwitz-)Wohnung unterm Dach inzwischen abgelegt und bin nun etwas weniger "exponiert"
Wird aber auch so wieder ein heisser Sommer


----------



## nfsgame (28. April 2012)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Seid ihr auch schon wieder am schwitzen? Ich werde wohl bald den Sommertemperatur-Falt-Thread für 2012 eröffnen, falls mir nfsgame nicht zuvorkommt .


 
Mach du mal . Ich bin aber auch schonwieder ordentlich am Schwitzen ... Auch im neuen Haus bin ich ja direkt unterm Dach  .


----------



## Wolvie (28. April 2012)

Ich hock im Keller, ganz allein... da ist schön kühl


----------



## Schmicki (28. April 2012)

@ Wolvie: Kellerkind! 

In meinem Spielzimmer unterm Dach hat es mit 46 Zöller, PS3 und zwei PCs auch schon 25 °C - Tendenz steigend. Glücklicherweise habe ich mein Schlaflager eine Etage tiefer aufgeschlagen, das sollte mich vor einen Hitzschlag schützen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. April 2012)

Obwohl der Server zum Großteil alleine faltet, kratz die Zimmertemperatur auch schon an der 26Grad Grenze.


----------



## PAUI (28. April 2012)

na klasse heute ist de Pladde vom Root abgekackt grade wo ich mal paar Punkte geschafft hatte...total zum kotzen. 

EDIT: am Montag gibts neue Platten.


----------



## Wolvie (29. April 2012)

Schmicki schrieb:


> @ Wolvie: Kellerkind!


Kellerkind und stolz drauf!  
Ne, Spaß.
Aber hier unten hab ich meine Ruhe, Platz, niedere Temp's... und sollte es mal wärmer werden: Fenster auf, Tür zum Gang auf und es entsteht ein satter Durchzug, der die Raumtemp um gefühlte 10° senkt. 

Und nach was habt ihr so eure Räume ausgewählt? 

Back to folding:
Seit 3-4 Tagen macht meine GTX260 Probleme. 
Sie läuft mit 575/1620/1200, jedoch taktet sich sie einfach mittendrin runter. Temp's nicht über 55°.
Wenn sie sich runtertaktet läuft sie mit 400/800/250. Treiber 290.03 (?), den aber schon seit längerem... sonst nichts verändert.


----------



## Knutowskie (30. April 2012)

mallkuss schrieb:


> hihi, gerade mal auf meiner neuen Kiste das smp falten angeworfen, nach ein paar sekunden geht die Prozzie-zu-heiß-LED an  gottseidank ist die vorhanden
> LED geht aus wenn man auf den lüfter drückt, der standard-intel lüfter scheint massiv überfordert zu sein, vor allem was die anpresskraft angeht.also mal nen richtigen bestellen!
> empfehlungen für sockel 1156, möglichst gute P/L und lautstärke nicht so wichtig?



Antec H20 620. Da is dann Ruhe und Frieden...


----------



## PAUI (30. April 2012)

habs endlich mit meiner Config für den V7 er unter debian hingekriegt.

wenn ich bigadv setze ist das dann advanced + packet size big?

weil unter hfm wir nur angezeigt client type bigadv, packet size normal.


----------



## Bumblebee (30. April 2012)

PAUI schrieb:


> habs endlich mit meiner Config für den V7 er unter debian hingekriegt.
> 
> wenn ich bigadv setze ist das dann advanced + packet size big?
> 
> weil unter hfm wir nur angezeigt client type bigadv, packet size normal.


 
Also erstmal - du versuchst *bigadv* mit einem 6-Kerner zu falten?? 
Das wird nicht hinhauen; die sind für die "Server" gedacht - also mindestens (vereinzelt noch) 12 Kerne; besser 16+ Kerne

Was du eintragen kannst/sollst ist

client type advanced

packet size sollte big sein


----------



## Malkolm (30. April 2012)

bigadv hat derzeit imho keine Auswirkung die über advmethods hinausgehen, da derzeit keine 8C-WUs verteilt werden.
"packet size big" + "advmethods / client-type advanced" (oder bigadv) ergeben derzeit 12C und 16C WUs (letztere evtl. mit bigbeta)


----------



## PAUI (30. April 2012)

nee hab ja den 4 Kerner Server den Core i5 2500K.

wolte mit meinen Homerechner net mehr falten.

Edit: habs wie Bumblebe geschrieben hat gemacht.

kann man nicht auch alle Flags setzen?

naja wenn ich dann den 8Kerner hab werde ich mal hier nachfragen was ich für Flags setzen muss.

mein standpunkt war ja auch, das ich gedacht habe mit bigadv gleich zwei fliegen mit einer Klappe zu schlagen, weil big für packet size big und adv für advanced.


----------



## Wolvie (30. April 2012)

PAUI schrieb:


> nee hab ja den 4 Kerner Server den Core i5 2500K.
> 
> wolte mit meinen Homerechner net mehr falten[...]


 
Nochmal zum richtig stellen: Du versucht mit einem 4 Kerner (4 Threads) BIG-WU's zu falten ?
Das wird nix...


----------



## Abductee (30. April 2012)

auch mit dem 8 kerner wirst du keine bigs bekommen.


----------



## PAUI (30. April 2012)

Alles klar habs schon verstanden


----------



## Bumblebee (30. April 2012)

PAUI schrieb:


> Alles klar habs schon verstanden



... tut uns ja auch leid  - ist aber leider so


----------



## Schmidde (30. April 2012)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Jaja, die lieben Kühler .
> Seid ihr auch schon wieder am schwitzen? Ich werde wohl bald den Sommertemperatur-Falt-Thread für 2012 eröffnen, falls mir nfsgame nicht zuvorkommt .
> Mal sehen, ob in dem Jahr mehr Falter dazugekommen sind, welche direkt unterm Dach der Mittagshitze ausgeliefert sind .
> Bin im Zimmer noch 2°C unter den 28°C von draußen, mit ner Cpu mit unglaublichen 45W ACP >_>.


 
27° im Arbeitszimmer meines Vaters in dem mein Server steht 
Ist zwar nicht direkt unterm Dach, hat aber schon so eine kleine Dahschräge (1. Stock), nord-west Ecke vom Haus. 

Zum Glück ist der aber über das lange Wochenende im Urlaub, demnächst muss der Server wohl in den Keller ziehen...


----------



## PAUI (30. April 2012)

Also das muss ich jetzt aber nich verstehen oder? Wenn ich am 30.07 den fx-8150 server habe kann der keine big wu's falten? Was ist denn das für'n bullshit wieso kann das ein Core i7 der nur 4 Kerne hat aber 8 threads hat? Der AMD ist dagegen sogar höher getaktet.

Muss ich vielleicht auch nicht verstehen.


----------



## nfsgame (30. April 2012)

PAUI schrieb:


> wieso kann das ein Core i7 der nur 4 Kerne hat aber 8 threads hat?


 
Kanner auch nicht.


----------



## ProfBoom (30. April 2012)

Wie ich gehört habe, gibt es doch auch i7 mit 6Kernen / 12 Threads. Und wenn man die übertaktet und Folding unter Linux 16 Kerne vorgaukelt, dann wirds knapp, aber geht wohl.


----------



## Wolvie (30. April 2012)

ProfBoom schrieb:


> Wie ich gehört habe, gibt es doch auch i7 mit 6Kernen / 12 Threads. Und wenn man die übertaktet und Folding unter Linux 16 Kerne vorgaukelt, dann wirds knapp, aber geht wohl.


 Das kann man so nicht stehen lassen:

0.) Zum BIG-WU-Falten benötigt es *offizell* 16 Threads.
1.) Man bekommt unter* Linux* und mit* 12 Threads *BIG-WU's. Dementsprechende CPU's sind: 3960X, 3930K, 990X, 980X, u.a. ...
2.) Mit *8 Threads* kann man offizell *keine *BIG-WU's. 
3.) Es gibt einen Hack/Cheat/Trick, mit dem man unter Linux mehr Threads simulieren kann.
Diesen *kann* man verwenden um mit einem i7-2600k (8 Threads) BIG-WU's zu bekommen und diese zu falten. 
Da dies jedoch umstritten ist, muss dies jeder für sich entscheiden ob er das möchte. Irgendwo kursiert auch ein Link zur entsprechenden Seite, weiter will ich das Thema aber nicht ausbreiten. 
4.) Mit einem FX-8150 und dem "Core-Hack" *könnte* man BIG's falten. *Aber:* Obwohl Bulldozer von Haus aus recht hoch taktet, leistet er bei weitem nicht so viel wie eine gleich getaktete Intel-CPU der akuellen Architekturen. 
Ein FX-8150 macht gerade einmal so viel Punkte wie ein i5-2500k. ///Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, verlässliche Ergebnise habe ich keine///

Anmerkung 0:
Mit aktuellen Hexa-Core-CPU des 2011 Sockel's kann man mit Standardtakt BIG's falten. Mit OC gehen die Punkte in den 6 stelligen Bereich. Von 110.000 PPD (4Ghz) bis zu 160.000 PPD (4,5Ghz) oder mehr sind möglich. 

Anmerkung 1:
Nach kurzer Recherche im Internet, habe ich die Werte eines *FX-8130 *:


> Regular SMP Work Unit - 13.699 PPD *@3,6Ghz*
> BIGADV Work Unit - 13.859 PPD *@3,9Ghz*
> So between 13,500 and 14,000 at stock, which is right where it's positioned - around the PPD of a 2500K.


Sinngemäße Übersetzung:
Ein FX-8130 macht zwischen 13 und 14k PPD, was in etwa einem i5-2500k entspricht. 

Hoffe, ich konnte Licht ins Dunkel bringen. 
Wenn was fehlt, ergänz ich es. 
Wenn was falsch ist, berichtigt mich bitte.

Edit 0: Rechtschreibung.
Edit 1: Beleg für FX PPD.


----------



## Bumblebee (30. April 2012)

@Wolvie - besser kann man es nicht zusammenfassen


----------



## Uwe64LE (30. April 2012)

Trotzdem ist es nur zu 98% korrekt. 
Ich habe in den letzten Wochen 3 oder 4mal "aus Versehen" mit dem i7 2600K ohne Hack und nicht mit Linux,
sondern mit Win7 und v7 eine BIG bekommen.
Das brachte immer so um die 75.000 Punkte bei ca. 35.000 PPD. Laufzeit also jeweils etwas länger als 2 Tage.

Ich will aber keine Verwirrung stiften. Offiziell sind die gemachten Angaben schon OK.


----------



## Wolvie (30. April 2012)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Trotzdem ist es nur zu 98% korrekt.
> Ich habe in den letzten Wochen 3 oder 4mal "aus Versehen" mit dem i7 2600K ohne Hack und nicht mit Linux,
> sondern mit Win7 und v7 eine BIG bekommen.
> Das brachte immer so um die 75.000 Punkte bei ca. 35.000 PPD. Laufzeit also jeweils etwas länger als 2 Tage.
> ...



Ja, das kommt vor und ist eine Erwähnung wert. 
*Hin und wieder,* jedoch eher selten, verwirrt sich eine einzelne WU auch auf Windows Systeme mit i7. Das lässt sich allerdings mit bewusst provozieren.


----------



## Bumblebee (30. April 2012)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Ich habe in den letzten Wochen 3 oder 4mal "aus Versehen" mit dem i7 2600K ohne Hack und nicht mit Linux,
> sondern mit Win7 und v7 eine BIG bekommen.
> 
> Ich will aber keine Verwirrung stiften.



Stimmt schon; aber eben gerade weil das verwirren könnte habe ich es "ausgespart"
Allerdings, nachdem du die Verwirrung eh schon initialisiert hast - hatte auch welche mit i7 2600K und *V6*

Und um es gleich wieder zu entwirren...
Nein, man kann es nicht triggern - es ist wirklich "ein Versehen"


----------



## PAUI (30. April 2012)

ein dankeschön an Wolvie für die gute Erklärung.

und hier ein Krasses Bild.
37K PPD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uwe64LE (1. Mai 2012)

Ich hab zwar keine Ahnung, welchem Zufall ich es zu verdanken habe, aber ich habe gerade wieder meine
*wöchentliche* P6900 WU gezogen. Diesmal aber mit 2,68 Tagen und nur 65.000 Punkten ein harter Hund.
Werde wohl den GPU client nach Beenden der GPU WU abschalten und der CPU mehr power lassen


----------



## PAUI (1. Mai 2012)

so jetzt bin ich unter den Top 1000.


----------



## ProfBoom (1. Mai 2012)

Und wenn du das Tempo beibehältst, auch bald an mir vorbei und unter den Top 200!


----------



## PAUI (1. Mai 2012)

na der Server faltet den ganzen Tag, das könnte schnell gehen.

will wieder so eine 7000 er Wu kriegen, da gehen die PPD auf über 30K hoch und kriege über 4000 Punkte.


----------



## mallkuss (2. Mai 2012)

sacht mal, daß die 76xx er WU's doof sind ist mir bekannt, aber ich hab jetzt eine 8007er und mein GPU client dümpelt bei 45% GPU Auslastung rum. Liegt das an der WU,oder? 
das problem hab ich jetzt seit Tagen!


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Mai 2012)

mallkuss schrieb:


> sacht mal, daß die 76xx er WU's doof sind ist mir bekannt, aber ich hab jetzt eine 8007er und mein GPU client dümpelt bei 45% GPU Auslastung rum. Liegt das an der WU,oder?
> das problem hab ich jetzt seit Tagen!



Dieses "Wunderteil" war ja auch schon vorher Thema hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...-folding-home-thread-ii-2211.html#post4165263
Sei froh wenn du sie zu Ende falten kannst


----------



## mallkuss (2. Mai 2012)

ah, wusste ichs doch! danke für den Hinweis, noch hab ich die Projektnummern nicht im Schlaf drauf 
na dann wirds zeit für den Umstieg auf CPU-Folding mit dem i7!  Der neue CPU Kühler müsste heute ankommen  freu mich ja schon soooo auf viele Punkte


----------



## Amigafan (2. Mai 2012)

mallkuss schrieb:


> sacht mal, daß die 76xx er WU's doof sind ist mir bekannt, aber ich hab jetzt eine 8007er und mein GPU client dümpelt bei 45% GPU Auslastung rum. Liegt das an der WU,oder?
> das problem hab ich jetzt seit Tagen!



Dass die 8007er WU nur eine Auslastung von 45% erzeugt, ist mir neu - ich hatte "nur" das Problem, dass diese nicht zuende berechnet wurde - erst eine weitere Taktreduzierung um 20MHz (gegenüber anderen "kritischen" WU´s) führte dann doch zur Beendigung meiner 1. 8007er WU . . .


----------



## mallkuss (2. Mai 2012)

Hm, könnte doch irgendwas mit der Kiste nicht stimmen...


----------



## mae1cum77 (2. Mai 2012)

Also im Gegensatz zu den 764x WUs, die bei mir mit 88% Auslastung laufen, ist die Auslastung bei 8006/7/8/9 bei 99%. Allerdings sinkt die PPD bei mir dann etwas (und damit die Temperatur der Karte), im Gegensatz zu den 803x und 8019/20.


----------



## T0M@0 (2. Mai 2012)

mallkuss schrieb:


> Hm, könnte doch irgendwas mit der Kiste nicht stimmen...


 
Warte mal die nächste WU ab... vielleicht hast einfach Müll erwischt


----------



## Amigafan (2. Mai 2012)

Also - ich muß mal wirklich ATI/AMD loben - so einfache Handhabung der Treiberde-bzw Installation verdient - neben absolut stabil laufenden Treibern und Grafikkarten - schlichweg das Lob eines Falt-Users. 
Und ich weiß - im Gegensatz zu manch anderem, wovon ich spreche . . . 


Der Hintergrund:
Ich habe - bis vor knapp 2 Monaten - ausschließlich eine Radeon HD5870 zum Falten benutzt. Viele mögen zwar sagen, dass die Punkteausbeute im Vergleich zu nVidia "mager" ausfalle, aber . . .

Ich entschloß mich also, "im anderen Lager zu wildern" und legte mir eine GTX460 zum Falten zu - die Erstinstallation und Inbetriebnahme verliefen problemlos, bis - ja bis die Temperaturen zu steigen anfingen . . .
Ich erhielt - in immer kürzeren Zeitabständen die Meldung: "Fahcore A15 hat ein Problem festgestellt und muß beendet werden" - einhergehend mit der Tatsache, dass die Berechnung der gerade laufenden WU abgebrochen wurde, die "Fortschrittsanzeige" aber weiterlief und dann bei 99,99% "hängenblieb" . . . 
Also: V7er beenden und neustarten, das war die "Arbeitsdevise", um weiterzufalten und brachte - wenn auch in mehreren Anläufen und in vielfacher Zeit - ein Ergebnis . . .

Doch was macht man, wenn - trotz stetig "sinkender" Taktung der GPU diese Fehlermeldungen zunehmen?
Man entschliest sich zur Installation des "neuesten WHQL-Treibers" - für die GTX460 ist das der 296.10 - wie folgt:

Über Systemsteuerung/Software deinstalliert man alle "Treiberteile" - einschließlich des Grafiktreibers und startet den Computer neu, um den neueren Treiber anschließend "sauber" installieren zu können. 
Nur schlecht, wenn sich der Grafiktreiber beim 1. Deinstallationsversuch "weigert", seinen angestammten Platz zu verlassen und damit zum Abbruch der Neuinstallation führt - einhergehend mit hängenden Mauszeigern und weigerden Fenstern, sich zu öffnen oder zu schliessen . . . 
Erst eine "Nachhilfe" mit CCleaner  brachte den gewünschten "Reinigungserfolg" und ermöglichte eine Neuinstallation - aber immer noch mit hängendem Mauszeiger und "störischen" Fenstern . . . 

Erfolg?
Ja, aber mit Einschränkungen, denn:
1. die Graka läuft - aber um 60MHz "gedrosselt" gegenüber meinem "Faltbeginn" - in wieweit stabil, muß sich jetzt erst einmal zeigen. Und das Ganze bei Graka-Temps von unter 65° Celsius . . . (z. Zt 59° Celsius)
2. Das System leidet - wie vielfach bereits (auch von Anderen) erwähnt, an "Hängern" - vor allem grafischer "Natur" - als "Produktivsystem" wäre es nicht einsetzbar . . . 
3. Diese ganze "Prozedur" hat mich über 2 Stunden Arbeit gekostet . . . 

Und jetzt möge noch einer behaupten, nVidia biete "tolle Hard- und Software" 

Das einzig "tolle", was sich bei mir eingestellt hat, war das Gefühl, es trotz aller Probleme wieder lauffähig bekommen zu haben (voresrt!) . . . 


Im Gegensatz dazu AMD:
Treiberneuinstallation?  - kein Problem: ein einfaches "Drüberbügeln" des neuen Treibers genügt und hat bei mir noch nie zu Problemen geführt - weder im Spiel-, noch im Faltbetrieb.
Es reicht aus, alle 2 bis 3 Installationen mal eine Deinstallation des alten Treibers vorzunehmen . . .

Instabilitäten? Fehlanzeige - meine Graka läuft mit Standardspannung um 80MHz übertaktet vollkommen stabil (930MHz) und hat auch bei 75° GPU-Temp keine Probleme . . .
Sollte dennoch mal der Graka-Treiber abstürzen, so geschieht das "vollkommen transparent", d. h. man erhält die Meldung über den Neustart. Dadurch wird der Faltprozess nur um wenige Sekunden unterbrochen, der Neustart des Treibers geschieht automatisch, der Faltprozess läuft weiter . . .

Und - der Rechner läst sich "nebenbei" auch noch nutzen - kein Ruckeln oder Hängen im Spielbetrieb, nur die Faltleistung der Graka und des Prozis nehmen ab . . .

Punkte sind nicht alles - ein stabil laufendes System, welches keine dauernde Überwachung nötig hat und auch zwei Wochen ohne Kontrolle immer noch das tut, was es soll, ist mir, ehrlich gesagt, wichtiger . . . 


Fazit:

Jetzt ist mir klar geworden, warum nVidia Programierer "zur Verfügung" stellt - ohne diese wäre ein Falten mit "Ihren Grakas" ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit . . .
Zwar schnell, aber schnell erfolglos 

Soweit die traurige Wahrheit . . .



Edit:

Wow - Kakaostats sind wieder online! Ich hatte schon die Befürchtung, Ihnen sei der Kakao ausgegangen . . .


----------



## picar81_4711 (2. Mai 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> .......Punkte sind nicht alles - ein stabil laufendes System, welches keine dauernde Überwachung nötig hat und auch zwei Wochen ohne Kontrolle immer noch das tut, was es soll, ist mir, ehrlich gesagt, wichtiger . . .


Ja, da stimme ich dir voll und ganz zu.....deshalb gebe ich meine 980X nicht her, obwohl ein Server mit gleichem Stromverbrauch mehr Punkte bringen würde.....die laufen einfach unendlich......und das mit NVIDIA Treibern kann ich sogar bestätigen....


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Mai 2012)

@Amigafan: Ich glaube du hatest einfach nur Pech. 

Bei mir sind zwei Gainward GTX460 GLH am Start (beide ~1 3/4Jahre alt), bis auf ein Temperaturproblem (fehlende SpaWa-Kühler ) das ich mittels Wakü gelösst habe und ein paar faule WU's, laufen meine beiden GTX460 anstandslos 50MHz über dem Werks-OC.


Faule Treiber gibt es auch bei ATI, treten zwar erfahrungsgemäss weniger häufig auf aber sie haben defintiv gelegentlich auch Faule.


----------



## mae1cum77 (2. Mai 2012)

@*Amigafan*
Kann Deine Treiberprobleme so nicht bestätigen. Ich wähle bei der Installation neuer Treiber die benutzdefinierte Option und setze einfach den Haken bei "Neuinstallation durchführen", dann wird erst der alte Treiber entfernt, bevor der neue installiert wird. Habe mit meiner GTX570 (@938mV ) auch mit dem 301.24 Beta keine Probleme hinsichtlich Faltstabilität und Ausbeute. Mit den neuen 8019 und 8020 WUs komme ich auf 21k PPD.
Wenn ich mich noch recht erinnere hatte Bumble_bear_ mit seinen GTX460ern auch so seine Probleme, die liefen afaik nur mit einem der älteren Treiber stabil.
MfG


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Mai 2012)

mae1cum77 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich noch recht erinnere hatte Bumble_bear_ mit seinen GTX460ern auch so seine Probleme, die liefen afaik nur mit einem der älteren Treiber stabil.
> MfG



Stimmt - hat sich aber inzwischen gelöst - mit den neuesten Treibern gehts problemlos voran


----------



## mae1cum77 (2. Mai 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Stimmt - hat sich aber inzwischen gelöst - mit den neuesten Treibern gehts problemlos voran


 Das klingt gut . Kann man nur beten, daß man von den 764x WUs verschont wird .


----------



## ProfBoom (3. Mai 2012)

Größtenteils kann ich deine Äußerungen zu AMD nachvollziehen, Amigafan.
Ich falte selbst mit einer 5770, die mit Standardspannung um 125MHz auf 975MHz übertaktet ist. (Bei <60° mit Luftkühler und dabei kaum lauter als eine Festplatte )
Allerdings scheint bei mir der Faltprozess zu hängen, wenn sich der Grafiktreiber neustartet.
Mit League of Legends kann ich das reproduzierbar testen  Keine Ahnung, warum er bei dem Spiel nicht nebenher falten will...
Bei anderen war das kein Problem.

Trotzdem ist es schön sich nicht über schlecht laufende WUs aufzuregen, oder herausfinden zu müssen, welcher Treiber denn jetzt funktioniert.


----------



## Amigafan (3. Mai 2012)

Fakt ist:

Die GTX460 hat in knapp 2 Monaten mehr WU´s "geschrottet" als meine HD5870 in mehr als einem Jahr "dauerfalten" - auch wenn es insgesamt nur um die 10 WU´s sind . . .


----------



## mae1cum77 (3. Mai 2012)

Hatte mich auch eher auf die Verallgemeinerung bezüglich der nVidia-Treiber bezogen. Wenn man hier im Forum die Problemthreads bezüglich GraKas betrachtet, ergibt sich ein eher gut durchmischtes Bild. Keine von beiden Parteien kann sich da absetzen. Bei einem so Hardware-offenen System wie Windows, gibt es immer Kombinationen, die Schwierigkeiten verursachen.


----------



## nooby-on-mp3 (3. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

leider muss ich langsam auch meine Punkteausbeute zurück fahren und mein CPU Client abschalten, da die Temperatur mittlerweile in meinem Büro auf über 28Grad angestiegen ist und wir haben ja noch nicht einmal Sommer. So falten eben die GTX470 und GTS450 allein weiter....

Was sind denn eure Maßnahmen um die Temperatur im PC und Wohnraum zu senken?!

Mfg


----------



## Malkolm (3. Mai 2012)

Azyklisch Lüften/Rollläden öffnen, sprich früh morgens Fenster auf und ab Mittags Rollläden runter (ich hab so Lamellen die man verkippen kann, ungemein praktisch um direkte Bestrahlung zu blocken aber genug gestreutes Umgebungslicht einzufangen um trotzdem ein helles Zimmer zu haben).

Ein reiner Faltrechner kann ja auch im Keller stehen. Im Hochsommer stell ich einfach den Radiator meines Rechners nach draußen in den Schatten. Die Temps sind ok, und ich habe keine Abwärme im Haus


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Mai 2012)

nooby-on-mp3 schrieb:


> Was sind denn eure Maßnahmen um die Temperatur im PC und Wohnraum zu senken?!
> 
> Mfg


 
1) Systeme die viel Abwärme erzeigen stehen im Keller
2) Systeme mit "mittlerer" Abwärme stehen im Wintergarten
3) Nur 1 bis maximal 2 Systeme (mit der tiefsten Abwärme) stehen im Wohnbereich (wo ich - sinngemäss Malkolm - auch lüfte)


----------



## Schmidde (3. Mai 2012)

Muss meinen Server auch noch in den Keller stellen, momentan gönn ich ihm ne Pause


----------



## Wolvie (3. Mai 2012)

Und ich sitz - wie schon mal gesagt - komplett mit allem im Keller 
Da is nix mit runtertakten und langsam machen... Fenster auf und gut is. Da regnet auch nicht rein, selbst wenns schüttet wie aus Kübeln.


----------



## PAUI (3. Mai 2012)

Also bei mir im Zimmer sind es höchstens 23 Grad im Zimmer, natürlich Fenster den ganzen Tag auf. und Rollos unten.


----------



## mallkuss (3. Mai 2012)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Warte mal die nächste WU ab... vielleicht hast einfach Müll erwischt


 hab jetzt den Core i7 am laufen, mal sehen was er packt wenn ich die ersten 10 WUs komplett habe hab kein monitoring-tool laufen gerade... die GTS450 war nur als Übergangslösung gedacht.


----------



## PCGHGS (3. Mai 2012)

Forscher in Halle entschlüsseln Alzheimer-Entstehung


----------



## mallkuss (4. Mai 2012)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

kurze Frage: ich falte ja endlich mit meinem i7 unter ubuntu. Die hübschen Bonuspunkte gibts ja erst nach 10 WUs von der Kiste, und da ich als parameter -bigadv drin hab brauch ich so 20 stunden pro WU. Wäre sinnvoll den -bigadv erstmal wegzulassen um schneller die 10 WUs zu haben und dann umzustellen?


----------



## Malkolm (4. Mai 2012)

Die 10 SMP-WUs mit Passkey sind unabhängig von der Maschine. Hast du also vorher schon mal 10 gefaltet bekommst du mit der neuen Maschine direkt Bonuspunkte.
-bigadv hat derzeit keine weitergehende Wirkung als das "normale" -advmethods. 20h pro WU, also 12min TPF, sieht aber eher nach einer Standard-WU aus.


----------



## mallkuss (4. Mai 2012)

ah, danke dir für die Aufklärung! Also müsste er jetzt schon mit Bonuspunkten arbeiten? Na dann sehen die Punkte ein wenig mau aus... 12k für 20 stunden?  mein Ziel ist schon >20k pro tag... und ist die vielzitierte TPF die Zeit die die Kiste für 1% braucht, oder?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Mai 2012)

@mallkuss: Ich würde bis du die 10WU's komplett hast die Paketgrösse auf small setzten > dann kriegst du eher kleiner WU's und hast die 10 schneller beisammen.


----------



## Amigafan (4. Mai 2012)

mallkuss schrieb:


> ah, danke dir für die Aufklärung! Also müsste er jetzt schon mit Bonuspunkten arbeiten? Na dann sehen die Punkte ein wenig mau aus... 12k für 20 stunden?  mein Ziel ist schon >20k pro tag... und ist die vielzitierte TPF die Zeit die die Kiste für 1% braucht, oder?


 

Richtig: *T*imes*P*er*F*rame heist die Abkürzung und beschreibt die Zeitdauer von einem Frame bzw. einem Prozent . . .


----------



## ProfBoom (4. Mai 2012)

Ich habe mal ein wenig gelesen und bin auf folgendes gestoßen:
Der i7 860 ist ungefähr vergleichbar mit einem i7 920.

Es kommt darauf an, was du für eine WU bekommen hast.
Bei bigadv geben so ~25K PPD, die normalen SMP aber nur ~15K.
Daher könnte es sein, dass du einfach nur eine normale SMP Unit bekommen hast.


----------



## Wolvie (4. Mai 2012)

@mallkuss:
12min TPF ist keine BIG. Und wenn es so wäre, wären das wohl PPD im Millionen-Bereich. 
Vll hast du eine WU zwischen 6095 und 6099 erwischt?
Die haben vergleichsweise lange TPF's.


Man... die 8009er knüppeln ja richtig rein...
Normal, only CPU : ~ 117.000 PPD (P.6904, 4,2 Ghz@ 12 Threads)
Mit 4 GPU-Clients: ~ 112.000 PPD
Mit 4 GPU + alle 8009: ~ 93.000 PPD


----------



## mallkuss (4. Mai 2012)

danke euch! werde heute abend mal schauen was es für ein Projekt ist, mit dem PPD calculator kann ich dann ja sehen ob ich richtig liege!
PPD im MIllionenbereich wäre natürlich cool  wenn ich Millionär wäre hätte ich ne nette Farm, dann wäre sowas drin


----------



## mae1cum77 (4. Mai 2012)

Stanford mag mich nicht mehr. Nach einer 7642 und danach 11 (!) 8009 in Folge kam jetzt natürlich wieder eine 7642 (14h bei mickrigen 13k PPD)  Ich will wieder 803x und 8019/20 .


----------



## mallkuss (4. Mai 2012)

mallkuss schrieb:


> danke euch! werde heute abend mal schauen was es für ein Projekt ist, mit dem PPD calculator kann ich dann ja sehen ob ich richtig liege!



ist eine 6098er WU und ich komm mit einer TPF vonn 9:20 auf knapp 19k punkte.. er sagt typ SMP.
also auf ne big warten 

EDIT: so ein mist, client gestoppt um noch 5 Mhz höher zu takten jetzt konne der die WU nicht mehr lesen => sprung von 92% auf 0%


----------



## Special_Flo (4. Mai 2012)

Kennt wer nen Guide für V7 und HFM.net?

Also ich will mein V7 Client auf dem Folding Server auf meinem Desktop auslesen

mfg Flo


----------



## Schmidde (4. Mai 2012)

Special_Flo schrieb:


> Kennt wer nen Guide für V7 und HFM.net?
> 
> Also ich will mein V7 Client auf dem Folding Server auf meinem Desktop auslesen
> 
> mfg Flo


 
Mit der neuen Version von HFM.NET kann man doch V7 Clients ganz normal anzeigen lassen oder nicht?!
Hab zwar selbst nur einen V6 Client am laufen, aber die Option ist in HFM auf jeden fall da 



So, mein Server ist auch wieder am laufen, hat jetzt ein hübsches  Plätzchen im Keller. Ich hoffe nur das der Upload der WU´s sich jetzt nicht arg verlängert, der W-Lan empfang im Keller ist nicht gerade optimal


----------



## Special_Flo (4. Mai 2012)

Schmidde schrieb:


> Mit der neuen Version von HFM.NET kann man doch V7 Clients ganz normal anzeigen lassen oder nicht?!
> Hab zwar selbst nur einen V6 Client am laufen, aber die Option ist in HFM auf jeden fall da
> 
> 
> ...



Ja geht aber... wie... bekomme keine Connection.

mfg Flo


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Mai 2012)

Wenn kein guter WLAN-Empfang und mit LAN-Kabel nicht möglich gibt es nur eins > DLAN 

Hab ich bei meinem Multmedia-PC im Wohnzimmer machen müssen, WLAN-Router steht beim Nachbar in einem ungünstigen Zimmer.

@Schmidde: Ja, der HFM kann nun auch den V7 ganz normal anzeigen, so überwache ich meistens meinen Server.


----------



## mattinator (4. Mai 2012)

Special_Flo schrieb:


> Ja geht aber... wie... bekomme keine Connection.


 
Du musst im FAHControl in der Konfiguration unter "Remote Access" die "IP Address Restriction" aufheben.


----------



## Special_Flo (4. Mai 2012)

mattinator schrieb:


> Du musst im FAHControl in der Konfiguration unter "Remote Access" die "IP Address Restriction" aufheben.



Wo genau?


----------



## Amigafan (4. Mai 2012)

mae1cum77 schrieb:


> Stanford mag mich nicht mehr. Nach einer 7642 und danach 11 (!) 8009 in Folge kam jetzt natürlich wieder eine 7642 (14h bei mickrigen 13k PPD)  Ich will wieder 803x und 8019/20 .




Ich frage mich, ob derjenige, der schon wegen 8009er WU´s unzufrieden ist, überhaupt 8019/8020er WU´s "verdient" . . .


----------



## ProfBoom (4. Mai 2012)

Wenn du den V7 client konfigurierst, unter Remote Access, das ist der vierte Reiter. Da musst du etwas nach unten scrollen.
Unter "Zulassen" kannst du dann die IP Adresse deines Rechners, oder auch den gesamten IP-Bereich deines Heimnetzwerkes eintragen.


----------



## PAUI (5. Mai 2012)

am besten du nimmst Lokahost also 127.0.0.1 und dann brauchst du nur noch die IP die dein Rechner hat auf dem Überwachungs pc einzugeben dann müsste es bei dir die Slot´s lesen können.
so habe ich es bei meinen Server.

kannst auch den port ändern

das muss in die Config
  <!-- Remote Command Server -->
  <command-port v='36330'/>
  <command-allow v='127.0.0.1'/>


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Mai 2012)

Also so langsam kriege ich schon einen dicken Hals

Was Stanford grad mit den 764x-WU's abzieht ist eine *AFFENSCHANDE*
Seit ich für Stanford falte habe ich nicht einen solchen Haufen von Client-Crashes (EUE) erlebt
"Normale" Grafikkarten sind wohl einfach nicht in der Lage die zu "verdauen"
Diese WU's hätten definitiv BETA bzw. ADVANCED bleiben sollen und gehören nicht in den normalen "Faltalltag"

So, mein Hals ist etwas dünner - die 764x werden wohl einfach weitercrashen und meinen/unseren Gain in die Knie zwingen
Schade eigentlich ..


----------



## ProfBoom (5. Mai 2012)

Wie wäre es, wenn du die im Foldinforum  mal anprangerst?
Du bist nicht der einzige, der Probleme hat und mindestens eine wurde auch schon als Bad-WU gekennzeichnet.
Vielleicht werden die auf das Problem aufmerksam, wenn sich mehr Leute beschweren.
Und ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du denen eine Menge WUs und Logs zu bieten hast 

Ansonsten kann ich dir nur wünschen, dass du bald mal wieder andere Projekte bekommst.


----------



## Wolvie (5. Mai 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Also so langsam kriege ich schon einen dicken Hals
> 
> Was Stanford grad mit den 764x-WU's abzieht ist eine *AFFENSCHANDE*
> Seit ich für Stanford falte habe ich nicht einen solchen Haufen von Client-Crashes (EUE) erlebt
> ...



764x? Dachte die wären durch weil man nicht mehr davon hört/sieht?
Hab die letzten 3/4 Tage nur und ausschliesslich 8009er bekommen. Heut haben sich nach fertigstellen der letzt gezogenen 8009er, wieder alle Clienst 8020er geholt. 

Aber trotzdem gehören die Dinger einfach nicht so freigegeben. 
Stanford hat ja auch nichts davon, wenn da keine Resultate zurück kommen.


----------



## bieboderbeste (5. Mai 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Also so langsam kriege ich schon einen dicken Hals
> 
> Was Stanford grad mit den 764x-WU's abzieht ist eine *AFFENSCHANDE*
> Seit ich für Stanford falte habe ich nicht einen solchen Haufen von Client-Crashes (EUE) erlebt
> ...


 
Hi.

Ich kann deinen Brass echt gut nachvollziehen. Momentan isses echt zum würgen. Ich bekomme auch ständig diese zammelligen 764* rein und mein PPD sinkt damit von ~10.500 auf ~6.600 an meiner GTX550Ti. Vorallem wenn ich die Auslastung der Karte betrachte wird mir schlecht. Sie liegt meist bei 80% und pendelt im Sekundentakt von 70% auf max. 88%. Da hab ich ja noch Glück im Unglück, das sie bei mir wenigstens durchlaufen und noch keine Probleme gemacht haben mit Clientcrashes oder Freezes. Allerdings würde ich mich an deiner Stelle auch mal an Stanford wenden, das kann ja nich das Maß aller Dinge sein was mit diesen WU´s abgezogen wird, vorallem frag ich mich ernsthaft ob sie überhaupt Ergebnisse liefern die verwurstet werden können wenn es so suboptimal läuft.

Ich  immer schon wenn ich mal ne 800* usw. reinbekomme das ich weiterhin verschont bleibe, meist is aber nach 2-3 WU´s wieder ne verkrüppelte 764* da 

Gruß bieboderbeste


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Mai 2012)

ProfBoom schrieb:


> Wie wäre es, wenn du die im Foldingforum mal anprangerst?


 
An sich hast du recht - bloss ändert sich durch meinen zusätzlichen Post dort nicht viel
Die wissen genau Bescheid; hat ja unzählige andere die schon motzen

Nein, Vijay hat wieder mal Post von mir gekriegt...


----------



## Amigafan (5. Mai 2012)

Komisch - die 764x-er WU´s liefen bei mir ohne Probleme - dafür hat mir vor allem die 8007er WU Probleme bereitet - und ab und zu die 8009er . . .


----------



## PAUI (5. Mai 2012)

ich kriege die ganzen Tage nur 8013er. es könnten mal wieder 7020er kommen diebringen glei mal 4700 Punkte bei 37K PPD. 

kann man die erzwingen?


----------



## mae1cum77 (5. Mai 2012)

Hab´jetzt 5 Tage nur 764x und 8009 (mittlerweile 14) bekommen und die PPD sacken in den Keller 
Bis auf 2 "Stolperer" laufen die 764x bei mir problemlos, allerdings nur 13k PPD und 88% GPU-Auslastung. Dauert nur 14 Stunden 
Vorher kamen noch regelmäßig 803x und die 8019/20 vor, welche dann 18,5 bis 21 PPD machen


----------



## Wolvie (6. Mai 2012)

Schaut mal, was ich gerade entdeckt habe


----------



## nfsgame (6. Mai 2012)

Da wollte sich die Kleine wohl selbst übertreffen ...


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Mai 2012)

Wolvie schrieb:


> Schaut mal, was ich gerade entdeckt habe



Also 217% Load ist echt eine Hausnummer


----------



## Thosch (6. Mai 2012)

n´Abend. Um nich ganz ins Hintertreffen zu geraten hab ich mal meinen "alten" Falter angeschmissen. Hab meinen Server soweit auseinander genommen und mal durchgeschaut ob ich was "sichtbares" finde. hab auch so das eine oder andere gesehen und "gerichtet". Werde die Tage noch einen letzten Versuch starten das er wieder läuft. Wenn nicht schick ich die Teile ein (MoBo und NT erstmal). Ansonsten ... wünsch ich mir Glück ...


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Mai 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> ... wünsch ich mir Glück ...



Tu ich gerne - ich wünsch dir Glück


----------



## Amigafan (7. Mai 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> ... wünsch ich mir Glück ...



Ich mir auch  - für das "Glückwünschen" für Dich


----------



## nichtraucher91 (7. Mai 2012)

weil mir grade nach'm aufstehen zu kalt war, hab ich mal die PS3 zum heißen angemacht


----------



## freibier47906 (7. Mai 2012)

Anscheinend hats noch keiner bemerkt...die Canucks sind überrundet,und Platz 15 wieder unser  .


----------



## Knutowskie (7. Mai 2012)

das fetzt ma echt!


----------



## Amigafan (7. Mai 2012)

freibier47906 schrieb:


> Anscheinend hats noch keiner bemerkt...die Canucks sind überrundet,und Platz 15 wieder unser  .



Das Team hat bereits den Platz inne, den ich gerade "anpeile" - und auch ich könnte ihn wieder verlieren - an Wolvie   - aber dann nur kurzfristig . . . 
Meine Aussichten scheinen also besser zu sein . . .


----------



## Wolvie (7. Mai 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Das Team hat bereits den Platz inne, den ich gerade "anpeile" - und auch ich könnte ihn wieder verlieren - an Wolvie   - aber dann nur kurzfristig . . .
> Meine Aussichten scheinen also besser zu sein . . .


  
Denkste...


----------



## PAUI (7. Mai 2012)

jawoll ne 7009er gekriegt knapp 30k PPD 

den Platz 15 habt ihr aber nur durch mich gewonnen


----------



## Abductee (7. Mai 2012)

danke PAUI


----------



## PAUI (7. Mai 2012)

nee Scherz, aber macht schon en biddel was aus wenn en Rechner 24/7 Faltet.


----------



## Amigafan (8. Mai 2012)

PAUI schrieb:


> nee Scherz, aber macht schon en biddel was aus wenn en Rechner 24/7 Faltet.



ja - ein klitze klitze klitze kleines bisschen . . .


----------



## sc59 (8. Mai 2012)

Hallo Faltgemeinde,
da nfsgame das FAQ angepinnt hat, wollt ich vorschlagen eine Vereinheitlichung der Frage- bzw. Threaderstellung mit aufzunehmen.
Im folgenden könnte es so aussehen:



Spoiler



Was sollte beim erstellen eines neuen Threads beachtet werden:

1.0
Der Titel sollte aus der Problemstellung heraus resultieren.
Das macht es uns einfacher eine Einordnung zu finden.
  Außerdemhilft es nachfolgend, anderen Faltern die gleiche Probleme haben sich hier im Forum besser zurechtzufinden.

z.B.: F@H mit Intel 2600K & 2x Nvidia Geforce GTX560TI
z.B.: GTX 570, Treiber: 285.62, Browser ruckelt.

1.1
Desweitern sollte im Text eine genaue Angabe über eure Hardware, Betriebssystem und den Grafiktreiber aufgelistet werden.

#########################################################################
#denn ein :                                                                                                                                                       
#Hallo ich will auch falten was muss ich tun ??? 
#bringt uns nicht weiter dir zu helfen. 
#
#also eigentlich schon..... 
#nur dann bekommst du halt 
#ALLE ALLGEMEINEN Sachen gesagt die in den schönen HOW TO´s stehen.     
#########################################################################    

1.2
genauso wichtig kann es sein wie lange am Tag gefaltet werden soll???

mal ab und zu ne Stunde.
3-6 Stunden am Tag. 
24/7.

kurz zusammengefasst:

*Titel*:
GTX 570, Treiber: 285.62, Browser ruckelt.

*Text*:
Hallo,
wenn ich mit meiner Graka falte ruckelt mein Browser(Mozilla) extrem, ein flüssiges surfen im INetz ist fast unmöglich.
hat jemand einen Rat?

CPU:    Intel 2600K 
Graka:    GTX570 (Takt:780Mhz/Shader:1560Mhz/RAM:3800MHz)
BS:    Win7-64bit
Treiber:285.62

 mfg XXXXXX
Die meisten Probleme können natürlich auch in der Rumpelkammer gepostet werden, es muss nicht immer gleich ein Thread erstellt werden.



Dies ist nur ein Vorschlag und kann bei gefallen/ nicht gefallen, gerne Editiert werden um alle Eventualitäten abzusegnen.
mfg sc59


----------



## mallkuss (8. Mai 2012)

Mahlzeit,

meine Kiste hat sich eine 6900er WU geholt, da kann ich beim calculator keine PPD ausrechnen, ist das eine BIG?


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Mai 2012)

An sich ja keine schlechte Idee - ich bin durchaus auch für Vereinheitlichung; gerade für uns MOD's wird es einfacher
Bloss, die *compliance* (neudeutsch für Beachtung/Befolgung)ist das Problem:
Wenn man zu viele Regeln hat sind diese schwer durchzusetzen; fängt man dann an "ein Auge zuzudrücken" wird das schnell zur "Normalität"
Als nächstes kommt dann die (berechtigte) Frage: "warum haben wir eigentlich Regeln"

Darum baue ich (gerade hier unter uns "wahnsinnigen Faltern") lieber auf gesunden Menschenverstand als auf (zu viele) Regeln



mallkuss schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> 
> meine Kiste hat sich eine 6900er WU geholt, da kann ich beim calculator keine PPD ausrechnen, ist das eine BIG?



Aber ja doch


----------



## sc59 (8. Mai 2012)

Hast schon recht Bumblebee,
war /ist von mir vieleicht schlecht gewählt der Wortlaut "Vereinheitlichung".
Es geht mir eigentlich darum ,daß der geneigte "Neu Falter" bzw "Problem Falter", 
wenn er sich denn wirklich die Zeit nimmt, das FAQ & die How To´s liest.
Gleich die richtigen Informationen rüberschicken kann. Wenn es zu Problemen kommt.
Es muss ja auch nicht als Regel aufgestellt werden. Ich stellte mir das eher als Info vor.

mfg sc59


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (8. Mai 2012)

Bei Awardfabrik hat sich SoF die Geforce GTX 680 im F@H-Einsatz angesehen: GTX 680 im Folding (vs. GTX 480) - AwardFabrik - Forum
Falls das für euch ein alter Hut ist, entschuldige ich mich schon einmal.


----------



## Wolvie (8. Mai 2012)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Bei Awardfabrik hat sich SoF die Geforce GTX 680 im F@H-Einsatz angesehen: GTX 680 im Folding (vs. GTX 480) - AwardFabrik - Forum
> Falls das für euch ein alter Hut ist, entschuldige ich mich schon einmal.


 Nein - das ist kein alter Hut. 
Hier hatten wir noch keine Werte einer 680. 

Und zu den Werten:
*Knapppe* 14k PPD mit einer 8008? 
Das ist seeeehr dürftig in meinen Augen. 
*Eine* GPU von einer GTX590 macht bei mit ca. 16k PPD mit einer 8009er. Und das ist unterm Strich "nur" ne runtergetaktete 580er.

Nun gut... hoffen wir mal noch drauf, das Stanford einen neuen, eher auf Kepler zugeschnittenen, GPU-Client bringt.


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Mai 2012)

Erstens danke an Stephan  ; ist auch für mich *kein* alter Hut

Dann (auch) @Wolvie:
Das Resultat *ist* dürftig - aber so erwartet
Die DP-Berechnung einer GTX680 ist ja nur 1/24 der SP-Berechnung
Bei der 580/570 waren es 1/8 der SP-Rechenleistung

Darum "loost" sie ab; darum wartet der Falter auf eine "ausgebaute" Keppler


----------



## Wolvie (8. Mai 2012)

Ich sag ja: Schade um die Hotclocks... damit wäre theo. die doppelte Leistung drine was GPGPU angeht...


----------



## Henninges (8. Mai 2012)

ist eben eine "gamerkarte" geworden...der GK110 wird's richten ...


----------



## mae1cum77 (8. Mai 2012)

Mal schauen, ob ein neuer/angepasster Client da noch was reißt. Leider gibt es beim heutigen nVidia-Themenabend keine Infos zu kommenden Produkten .


----------



## Amigafan (8. Mai 2012)

*@ GTX680*

Wer mehr erwartet hat - Pech gehabt.

Die GTX680 ist eine reine Gamerkarte - da ist nicht mehr viel mit GPGPU!
Das behält sich nVidia für Ihre professionellen Karten vor - und was diese kosten, dürfte jedem hier hinlänglich bekannt sein.

Da lobe ich mir - schon wieder einmal - AMD! 
Deren Karten sind "voll ausgebaut" - nicht so "kastriert" wie die neuen Keppler . . .


----------



## mae1cum77 (8. Mai 2012)

Da mir der Performancegewinn in Spielen, bei der GTX680 zu gering ist, gegenüber meiner GTX570, behalte ich die einfach, und habe momentan noch 2k PPD mehr bei den 800x WUs, als die GTX680 und mehr als die AMDs.


----------



## mattinator (8. Mai 2012)

Henninges schrieb:


> ist eben eine "gamerkarte" geworden...der GK110 wird's richten ...


 
"Schnapszahl-Post", gibst Du einen aus ?



Amigafan schrieb:


> Da lobe ich mir - schon wieder einmal - AMD!
> Deren Karten sind "voll ausgebaut" - nicht so "kastriert" wie die neuen Keppler . . .



Trotzdem ist atm auch eine "kastrierte" Keppler beim Folding (und Gamen) immer noch schneller als die gelobte AMD.


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Mai 2012)

Also erstens werden durch die GTX680 die GTX570 und 580 günstiger (aka. Falterkarten)

Und zweitens *GAR NICHT HERRLITSCH*
Ich hatte in Castle Bumblestein einen Komplett-Stromausfall
Ist nicht prikelnd wenn dann alle PC's stehen
Maximal *unprikelnd* sind aber solche Dinge wie nicht laufende Tiefkühltruhen etc.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Mai 2012)

@Bumbelbee:


----------



## mattinator (8. Mai 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ich hatte in Castle Bumblestein einen Komplett-Stromausfall


 
Mein Mitgefühl. Hast Du schon mal über eigene Energie-Versorgung mittels Solar oder Wind nachgedacht ?


----------



## Amigafan (9. Mai 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Maximal *unprikelnd* sind aber solche Dinge wie nicht laufende Tiefkühltruhen etc.




Aber nur solange, bis sie laufen können . . .   


Edit:


mattinator schrieb:


> Trotzdem ist atm auch eine "kastrierte" Keppler beim Folding (und Gamen) immer noch schneller als die gelobte AMD.



Aber nur, weil die Programmierer es nicht schaffen, die tatsächliche Faltleistung bei AMD-Karten abzurufen (als "Zugabe" für nVidia, weil diese Programmierer abstellen und deswegen deren Faltleistung höher bewertet wird!)


----------



## Abductee (9. Mai 2012)

@bumble 
schonmal über eine USV nachgedacht?


----------



## mae1cum77 (9. Mai 2012)

Mußte gerade feststellen, daß die 7640 als einzige dieser "Big"-WUs recht hakelig sind. Da kommen öfter mal Warnungen:

```
21:12:39:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Detected clock skew, adjusting time estimates
23:49:44:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Detected clock skew, adjusting time estimates
00:34:39:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Detected clock skew, adjusting time estimates
01:07:56:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Detected clock skew, adjusting time estimates
```
Das ganze dann noch gepaart mit 88% GPU-Auslastung und unterirdischer PPD von 13k kann doch nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluß sein 
Hab´ mal die Logs gechecked; seit Tagen nur 8008/8009 (27 Stück) und 7640/7642/7644 (7 Stück). Wo sind die guten 803x und 8019/8020 geblieben. So kann man keine Punkte machen....


----------



## Wolvie (9. Mai 2012)

@mae1cumm77:
Wenn ich schon 764x les.....
Mittlerweile falte ich, und da steh ich offen dazu, *nur noch *wenn ich *keine* 764x bekomme. 
Warum?
Darum!:
Mein GPU-Falter kann die WU's einfach nicht ab. Geht teilweise soweit, das das ganze System crashed und ich es manuell neustarten muss. 
Da schalt ich lieber ab...
SNB-E macht mit den 764x anstatt 75-80k PPD satte 17,2k PPD (mit allen 4 Clients!), weil die Karten auch nicht recht genutzt werden.
Und rumbasteln, damit anstatt 30-40% dann 70-80% der Karte ausgelastet werden, ist mir ehrlich gesagt zu blöd. 

Da schalt ich lieber ab, und spar mir den Streß/Strom.
Und geb' Amigafan noch nen kleinen Vorsprung.


----------



## Amigafan (9. Mai 2012)

Wolvie schrieb:


> @mae1cumm77:
> Wenn ich schon 764x les.....
> Mittlerweile falte ich, und da steh ich offen dazu, *nur noch *wenn ich *keine* 764x bekomme.
> Warum?
> ...



Und mir ist es egal, welche WU meine Graka faltet - Hauptsache, diese läuft stabil!
Und wenn es 30% weniger Punkte als "normal" sind - egal!
Je mehr davon gefaltet sind, desto eher sind sie weg - zur Freude aller . . . 




Wolvie schrieb:


> Und geb' Amigafan noch nen kleinen Vorsprung.



Und -   zu Deiner "Großzügigkeit" 



Edit:

Ich fühle mich fast wie Wickie - immer gejagd von einem Wolv(ie) *bibber*


----------



## mattinator (9. Mai 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Aber nur, weil die Programmierer es nicht schaffen, die tatsächliche Faltleistung bei AMD-Karten abzurufen (als "Zugabe" für nVidia, weil diese Programmierer abstellen und deswegen deren Faltleistung höher bewertet wird!)


 
Warum ist eigentlich egal. Wir hier wissen doch, dass immer nur die Summe aus Hard- _*und*_ Software zählt.


----------



## acer86 (9. Mai 2012)

mattinator schrieb:


> Warum ist eigentlich egal. Wir hier wissen doch, dass immer nur die Summe aus Hard- _*und*_ Software zählt.


 
da Stimme ich dir voll und ganz zu, hatte auch schon mehrere ATI Karten und hatte oft Probleme mit der Software oder gar mit den Karten selber, 

Es mag wohl auf den Papier stimmen das AMD/ATI karten schneller sein (MÜSSTEN) aber wen die Software nix taugt nützt das einen garnix, ist wie ein Sportwagen mit Vier platten reifen

Wen AMD oder ATI wirklich so schnell ist warum gibt es kaum Profi Rechner mit Fire GL Karten, hab durch mein Beruf schon an vielen Workstation´s gesessen aber bis jetzt waren noch kein Rechner mit Fire Gl dabei, die meisten Firmen nutzten Nvidia Quatro FX obwohl sie Langsamer und Teurer sind


----------



## mae1cum77 (9. Mai 2012)

Anscheinend zicken die Server gerade. Nach Ewigkeiten wieder eine 8020 bekommen und jetzt versucht er seit 20 min verzweifelt diese abzuliefern...
War wohl nur kurzfristig...hat sich erübrigt.


----------



## Amigafan (10. Mai 2012)

acer86 schrieb:


> Es mag wohl auf den Papier stimmen das AMD/ATI karten schneller sein (MÜSSTEN) aber wen die Software nix taugt nützt das einen garnix, ist wie ein Sportwagen mit Vier platten reifen


 

Für Euch mag das egal sein - ich achte aber immer darauf, was "sich im Hintergrund" bewegt. Ich hinterfrage Dinge . . .

Und dass die Karten  - nicht nur auf dem Papier - schmeller sind, kann man ganz einfach selber ausprobieren - z. B. bei der Berechnung von sog. Bitcoins, beim "Numbercrunchen" und anderen Anwendungen, wo wirkliche Rechenpower gefragt ist . . .
nVidia hat es nur besser verstanden, Ihre Rechenpower - u. a. durch Mithilfe Ihrer Programmierer - unters "Volk" zu bringen . . .


----------



## T0M@0 (10. Mai 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Für Euch mag das egal sein - ich achte aber immer darauf, was "sich im Hintergrund" bewegt. Ich hinterfrage Dinge . . .
> 
> Und dass die Karten  - nicht nur auf dem Papier - schmeller sind, kann man ganz einfach selber ausprobieren - z. B. bei der Berechnung von sog. Bitcoins, beim "Numbercrunchen" und anderen Anwendungen, wo wirkliche Rechenpower gefragt ist . . .
> nVidia hat es nur besser verstanden, Ihre Rechenpower - u. a. durch Mithilfe Ihrer Programmierer - unters "Volk" zu bringen . . .


 
Vielelicht ist dieses Bitcoin einfach nur besser auf ATI optimiert, so wie FaH halt besser auf Nvidia optimiert ist.


----------



## Amigafan (10. Mai 2012)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Vielelicht ist dieses Bitcoin einfach nur besser auf ATI optimiert, so wie FaH halt besser auf Nvidia optimiert ist.




Bei Bitcoin gibt es keine speziellen "Optimierungen" . . .

Fakt ist:
Die Berechnung z. B. von Bitcoins oder das "Numbercrunchen"(sprich:das knacken von Passwörtern) verwenden relativ einfache und kurze Shaderprogramme.
Dadurch ist z. B. bereits eine HD6770 beim Numbercrunchen schneller als eine GTX580. (Quelle: PCGH)

Fakt ist aber auch:
Je komplexer - und damit länger - die Shaderprogramme werden, desto mehr holt nVidia auf . . .

Und man kann davon ausgehen, dass die Shaderprogramme, die für das Falten bei nVidia benutzt werden, besonders dahingehend optimiert sind . . .


Edit:




acer86 schrieb:


> Wen AMD oder ATI wirklich so schnell ist warum gibt es  kaum Profi Rechner mit Fire GL Karten, hab durch mein Beruf schon an  vielen Workstation´s gesessen aber bis jetzt waren noch kein Rechner mit  Fire Gl dabei, die meisten Firmen nutzten Nvidia Quatro FX obwohl sie  Langsamer und Teurer sind




Nur einmal "so nebenbei" bemerkt:

Das Du keine Firmen kennst, die professionelle Grakas von AMD benutzen, ist überhaupt kein Argument, welches stichhaltig ist!
Warum?

Wie viele Firmen kennst Du, die professionelle Grakas verwenden? 10? 20? 50?
Selbst, wenn es 100 Firmen wären hat Deine Aussage keine Relevanz - dafür kennst Du viel zu wenige Firmen.
Und die Art der Argumentation, von wenigen auf alle zu schliessen, ist nur ein "billiges" Argument ohne "Rückhalt", weil sofort widerlegbar . . .

Also bitte : argumentieren - nicht Thesen aufstellen . . .


----------



## Knutowskie (10. Mai 2012)

Hier, mal nebenbei: folding@Home und Bitcoin mining sind 2 Paar Schuhe. Das kann man nur bedingt vergleichen. Ich hab hier 2 Rechner stehen, die BTC mining betreiben. Wären es meine... f@h FTW! Zumindest hab ich die zurecht gebastelt und weiß so ungefähr, wovon ich rede.

Wie wir alle wissen setzt F@H auf CUDA. BTC mining setzt voll auf OpenCL.

Nimm dir ne NVidia Karte und befeuer die mit OpenCL, kommt nix bei rum, weil die Karte, falls sie denn überhaupt OpenCL unterstützt, nicht dafür optimiert ist.
Genauso andersrum.

Versucht ihr gerade Äpfel mit Birnen zu vergleichen?

Bleiben wir bei den Fakten: NVidia und AMD machen für den normalen Endanwender beide gute Gamerkarten. Geht es dann aber in den speziellen Bereich, punktet NV halt bei f@h und AMD bei OpenCL Berechnungen...

Mit dem Wissen kann man nun nur noch Stanford die Schuld geben, dass es keine vernünftige OpenCL-Clients gibt. Die Hardware ist da, der Ausgangspunkt ist geschaffen. Es muss nur einer was draus machen.


----------



## Amigafan (10. Mai 2012)

Knutowskie schrieb:


> Versucht ihr gerade Äpfel mit Birnen zu vergleichen?


 

Nein - es geht um die "reine" Rechenleistung (GFlops) - und da ist AMD schon immer schneller gewesen - auch nachzulesen in diversen PCGH-Exemplaren . . .

Leider aber gibt es Personen, die diese einfache und belegte Tatsache leugnen . . .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Mai 2012)

Ist doch völlig egal ob ATI die theoretisch schnellere Karte ist oder nicht:
auf das was es ankommt ist welche Karte bei einer bestimmten Anwendung die schnellere ist > nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## Wolvie (10. Mai 2012)

A.Meier hat recht.
Wegen sowas wollen wir uns hier doch nicht an die Wäsche gehen.


----------



## Knutowskie (10. Mai 2012)

Naja das ist wie bei den CPUs. Es gibt spezielle CPUs, die sind für Echtzeitberechnungen unschlagbar. Aber zum zocken.... ne. Totaler Müll. Mag sein, dass die "rohleistung" von AMD besser ist. Leider kann man diese hier nicht nutzen. Dafür aber eben beim BTC mining. So ist es eben, nicht nur bei den GPUs gibts da Spezialfälle. Deswegen müssen wir uns nicht die Haare ausreißen.


----------



## PAUI (11. Mai 2012)

am geburtstag auch noch unter den Top 500  hehe


----------



## ProfBoom (11. Mai 2012)

Gratulation!


----------



## Muschkote (11. Mai 2012)

Gratzi zum Geburtstag.
Und zu deinem massiven Platzgewinn innerhalb des Rankings.


----------



## PAUI (11. Mai 2012)

danke


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Mai 2012)

So, zurück aus Barcelona (Kongress)
Da war es kühler als hier 

Meine Faltleistung ist wegen der teilweisen "Abschaltung" ganz schön gesunken
Schaun wir mal was ich nun (wieder) reissen kann


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Mai 2012)

@Malkolm bezogen auf http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...dach-o-o-wie-heiss-wird-es-6.html#post4208681: Ich beneide dich. 
Ich würde ja auch am liebsten , aber dann würde ich wohl  vom Vermieter kriegen.


----------



## Abductee (12. Mai 2012)

andere würden für  extra zahlen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Mai 2012)




----------



## mallkuss (12. Mai 2012)

freu: fast 70 000 punkte auf einen streich


----------



## Knutowskie (14. Mai 2012)

Dafür läufts bei mir nich mehr so pralle. Wo sind die guten WUs hin? Bekomm jetzt wieder nur Müll zugeteilt. Ich sag doch, ich will nen Filter...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Mai 2012)

Knutowskie schrieb:


> Dafür läufts bei mir nich mehr so pralle. Wo sind die guten WUs hin? Bekomm jetzt wieder nur Müll zugeteilt. Ich sag doch, ich will nen Filter...


Alle von der P8101 gefressen worden.


----------



## mallkuss (15. Mai 2012)

Hab nach der 6900 WU auch viele 6098 etc bekommen.... das kann man nicht beeinflussen, oder? ist das echt nur glück? Lahm ist die Kiste ja nicht, er hat noch 95% der Zeit übrig nachdem er das Ergebnis zurückgemeldet hat.


----------



## nooby-on-mp3 (15. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich muss jetzt auch mal was los werden.

Auch wenn das mit den mageren GPU Units schon sicher tausend mal hier angesprochen wurde. Ich habe nur einen PC am falten (24/7), der hat bis vor ein paar Wochen auch täglich so ca.39.000 Punkte gemacht. Nur seit die neuen WU´s nur noch kommen ist er auf 18.000 Punkte runter. Ich habe eine GTX470 die ihre Punktzahl halbiert hat und eine GTS450 die nur noch ein viertel der Punkte bringt und deswegen habe ich auch vor ein paar Tagen die GTS450 Chlient beendet und die GTX470 lasse ich auch nur noch sporadisch laufen.

Schade ich würde die Sache und unser Team gern weiter voll unterstützen, aber das ist das Verhältnis von Points per Watt einfach zu arg!


----------



## davidof2001 (15. Mai 2012)

Das habe ich mitbekommen. Immerhin hattest du mich kurz vorher überholt. 

Was für eine CPU hast du verbaut? Unter Umständen ist das PPD Watt Verhältnis mit CPUonly besser.


----------



## nooby-on-mp3 (15. Mai 2012)

danke der Nachfrage, aber habe das System schon eine paar Jahre laufen und wenn ich den GPU Client abschalte ändert sich nichts an der CPU ppd (CPU SMP)...  CPU ist ein Phenom 1100t x6, also nichts besonderes....


----------



## Uwe64LE (15. Mai 2012)

Meine GTS 450 bringen zwar auch weniger Punkte als früher, aber das der Wert auf ein Viertel eingebrochen ist, kann ich bei keiner
von beiden feststellen. 9 bis 10 k PPD sind inzwischen eigentlich normalerweise immer noch rauszuholen.


----------



## Amigafan (15. Mai 2012)

. . . und wenn Du nur ein Viertel der Punkte herausholst, kann es sich nur um eine 764xer WU handeln.
Dann einfach die Priorität des FahCore A15 auf "high" setzen, schon machst Du nur etwa ein Drittel weniger . . .


----------



## Knutowskie (16. Mai 2012)

Dann mal mit dem Kompatibilitätsmodus probieren auf Windows XP... trotzdem n haufen NANs auf den 764x-ern... rotz.


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Mai 2012)

Knutowskie schrieb:


> Dann mal mit dem Kompatibilitätsmodus probieren auf Windows XP... trotzdem n Haufen NANs auf den 764x-ern... rotz.



Ach wie sehr ich dir da leider zustimmen muss


----------



## PAUI (16. Mai 2012)

was sind NAN´s?


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Mai 2012)

*NAN* heisst "not a number"
Je nach Programmsprache sind zum Bleistift 0 und ∞ not a number

Hier beim Falten heisst das soviel wie das Programm erwartet eine Nummer/Zahl und bekommt keine
Daraufhin bricht die Berechnung ab und (gerüchtehalber) sendet das unvollständige Resultat an Stanford
Ebenso gerüchtehalber soll es unter bestimmten Umständen sogar (anteilsmässig) Punkte dafür geben


----------



## Amigafan (16. Mai 2012)

Knutowskie schrieb:


> ... trotzdem n haufen NANs auf den 764x-ern... rotz.



Meine Grafikkarte kann´s - 
da gibt´s bei diesen keine NAN´s


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Mai 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Meine Grafikkarte kann´s -
> da gibt´s bei diesen keine NAN´s



Schön für dich 
Es ist - nach meiner Meinung - abhängig von der GraKa; ich konnte den "Schlüssel" bisher noch nicht entgültig nachvollziehen


----------



## Thosch (16. Mai 2012)

Also meine GF 560Ti OC kann NAN´s ... und davon nicht zu wenige ... 

Edit: Eben wieder ne 8020 zerschossen ...


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Mai 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Also meine GF 560Ti OC kann NAN´s ... und davon nicht zu wenige ...



Präzise - GTX 560Ti OC "nanen" fast immer bei den 764x-ern


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Mai 2012)

Meine beiden 460er produzieren bei diesen 764x-ern auch keine NAN's.


----------



## INU.ID (16. Mai 2012)

Moin.

Im Moment laß ich auch mal wieder F@H laufen. Hab mir daher mal die Stats angeschaut, AWACHS ist ja schon vorbei, aber kann es sein das PCGH in Kürze von 2 weiteren Teams überholt wird? Das Team HP, ganz offensichtlich auch mit großen Maschinen (Cluster), da nur 14 "User" fast 1.500.000PPD mehr als PCGH zusammenrechnen, und das "Vietnam Global Team", welches mit nur 45 aktiven Systemen >1.000.000PPD mehr als PCGH schafft.

Gibts (hier im Forum?) irgendeinen Thread mit Fakten über andere Top-Teams, zb. deren Maschinen?


----------



## PAUI (16. Mai 2012)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Moin.
> 
> Im Moment laß ich auch mal wieder F@H laufen. Hab mir daher mal die Stats angeschaut, AWACHS ist ja schon vorbei, aber kann es sein das PCGH in Kürze von 2 weiteren Teams überholt wird? Das Team HP, ganz offensichtlich auch mit großen Maschinen (Cluster), da nur 14 "User" fast 1.500.000PPD mehr als PCGH zusammenrechnen, und das "Vietnam Global Team", welches mit nur 45 aktiven Systemen >1.000.000PPD mehr als PCGH schafft.
> 
> Gibts (hier im Forum?) irgendeinen Thread mit Fakten über andere Top-Teams, zb. deren Maschinen?


 
Also bis jetzt noch nicht. habe aber mal in den Stats geguckt bist nur knapp unter mir wirst mich also bestimmt überholen.

aber der Trend geht berg abwärts bei Awachs.


----------



## mattinator (16. Mai 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> und (gerüchtehalber) sendet das unvollständige Resultat an Stanford
> Ebenso gerüchtehalber soll es unter bestimmten Umständen sogar (anteilsmässig) Punkte dafür geben


 
Kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung bestätigen, allerdings ist das schon eine Weile her.


----------



## Thosch (16. Mai 2012)

Vllt. werden die WUs nur falsch zugeteilt, falsche Karten oder gar für die flaschen Chips (GPU statt CPU)  ...


----------



## mae1cum77 (17. Mai 2012)

Mir ist gerade die erste 764x wegen NANs bei 48 % gestorben, nach ca. 7 h . WTF?


----------



## PAUI (17. Mai 2012)

@ *Thosch* was ist nun bei dir wegen deinem Server Mainboard rausgekommen?


----------



## Amigafan (17. Mai 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Schön für dich
> Es ist - nach meiner Meinung - abhängig von der GraKa; ich konnte den  "Schlüssel" bisher noch nicht entgültig nachvollziehen





Bumblebee schrieb:


> Präzise - GTX 560Ti OC "nanen" fast immer bei den 764x-ern



Meine Erfahrung sieht "einen Schlüssel":

NAN´s werden "produziert" als Ergebnis *überlasteter* Hardware, die Taktreduzierung schafft hier Abhilfe.
So lief meine GTX460 vorher auf 844MHz Takt, nach Problemen - vor allem mit den 8007ern - hat eine deutliche Taktreduzierung auf derzeit 800MHz das NANen vollständig beseitigt . . .


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Mai 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Meine Erfahrung sieht "einen Schlüssel":
> 
> NAN´s werden "produziert" als Ergebnis *überlasteter* Hardware, die Taktreduzierung schafft hier Abhilfe.
> So lief meine GTX460 vorher auf 844MHz Takt, nach Problemen - vor allem mit den 8007ern - hat eine deutliche Taktreduzierung auf derzeit 800MHz das NANen vollständig beseitigt . . .



Jein, mein Gutester

Du hast recht; bei den 800xern *kann* OC den Abbruch auslösen - und dem entsprechend die Taktreduktion helfen
aber
bei den 764xern ist das leider (zumindest bei mir) nicht so


----------



## mae1cum77 (17. Mai 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Jein, mein Gutester
> 
> Du hast recht; bei den 800xern *kann* OC den Abbruch auslösen - und dem entsprechend die Taktreduktion helfen
> aber
> bei den 764xern ist das leider (zumindest bei mir) nicht so


 Ich hatte mich dran gewöhnt, daß die 764xer eine unterirdische PPD abliefern. Seit gestern sind mir aber 3 Stück hintereinander gestorben, bei 87% Auslastung ein Witz . Da kann was nicht stimmen, wenn die die 8019 und 8020 anstandslos durchrennen (21k PPD ), und die 764xer mit 13k PPD laufen instabil. Hab´ gerade noch festgestellt, daß kurz vor der NAN-Meldung die GPU-Auslastung von 88% auf 99% springt. Ich köntte  da ist auch Nummer 4 verschieden. Schön, daß er immer erst 3-6 h rechnet, und das ohne Punkte seit ca 24 h falten. Das Log sagt waren alles 7643er....


----------



## INU.ID (17. Mai 2012)

PAUI schrieb:


> habe aber mal in den Stats geguckt bist nur knapp unter mir wirst mich also bestimmt überholen.


 Keine "Angst", da erstens mein PC nicht 24h läuft, und zweitens ich in kürze F@H wieder abbreche. Ich habs atm nur mal so laufen, u.a. um zu sehen das die Maschine auch unter Volllast oderntlich läuft. Falls ich Dich also in Kürze überholen sollte, dann wird das nur von kurzer Dauer sein.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (17. Mai 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Meine Erfahrung sieht "einen Schlüssel":
> 
> NAN´s werden "produziert" als Ergebnis *überlasteter* Hardware, die Taktreduzierung schafft hier Abhilfe.
> [...]



Habe ich bisher ähnlich erlebt.
Taktreduzierung ist ja schön und gut, aber letzten Endes eben eine Maßnahme zur Temperatursenkung.
Und eben diese verhinderte bei mir zumindest weitere NANs. Ich konnte im Winter ohne Probleme sogar noch weiter hochtakten.

Überlastung ist es bei mir  nicht gewesen, die Lastanzeige erreichte nie die 100%. Stimmte die Temperatur, so liefen auch zwei Clients zusammen problemlos bei fixen ~100% Last.
Daher war es nur eine Instabilität durch thermische Belastung, die es bei mir NANs hageln ließ .

Bumblebee et al., was sagen jeweils die Temperaturen und Lastwerte der NAN-Units im Vergleich zu problemlos flutschenden WUs?


----------



## mae1cum77 (17. Mai 2012)

Bei mir waren es jetzt 4 mal die 7643 hintereinander. GTX 570 Standardtakt @ 950mV wird bei ca. 85% Auslastung 61° C warm. Wie gesagt stieg bei mir plötzlich die Auslastung auf 99% und der Client brach kurz darauf jeweils ab . 
Nach löschen des Slots und Neuerstellung hat er sich eine 8009 gezogen und schon zu 25% durchgerechnet (Temp hier 63 °C), und das bei durchgehend 99% Last.


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Mai 2012)

Alle 764x lasten bei mir 84 - 89% aus; Temp's bewegen sich um die 60°


----------



## Knutowskie (17. Mai 2012)

Bei meiner GTX 470 AMP! machen die NAN-WUs immer solche späße, ob übertaktet oder @ stock. Temperaturen sind immer gechillt zwischen 60-70°C.

Daran kann es nicht liegen. Taktung macht kein Unterschied und auch nicht die Temperatur. Ich könnte den sicher auch im Eisschrank bei 1 MHz betreiben, die speziellen WUs liefern trotzdem NANs.

Deswegen will ich ja auch eine Blacklist im Client haben. Da kann dann jeder solche WUs rauskicken, die bei ihm gerade nicht laufen. Vielleicht geht die eine oder andere WU ja bei nem anderen User, soll er die rechnen und ich nehm welche, die halt bei mir gehen. So würde für das gesamte Projekt Zeit gewonnen.

Alles Trottel bei Stanford.

Schönen Männertag noch. Prost!


----------



## Amigafan (18. Mai 2012)

Fakt ist:

NAN´s sind ein Ergebnis von überlasteter Hardware - egal, wie weit die Hardware dabei ausgelastet ist oder welche Temperatur dabei herrschen (meine GTX 460 wird nach Prioritätserhöhung zu 96-99% ausgelastet - von den 764xern!)
Vielleicht ist es auch ein kleiner "Fehler" in den Cores oder dem Speicher der Graka, der bei "normalen" Berechnungen (Grafik) keine Auswirkungen hat - und erst beim Falten "zuschlägt".
Denn ich denke, dass ein gewisses "Ergebnis" beim Falten erwartet wird (wie bei der "Stabilitätsprüfung" durch Prime) - und wenn das Ergebnis abweicht als Fehlermeldung NAN´s erscheinen . . .


----------



## mae1cum77 (18. Mai 2012)

Mich wundert eher, daß ich das noch bei keiner 800xer, 803xer oder 8019/8020 hatte, und da ist die Belastung einiges höher.


----------



## Thosch (18. Mai 2012)

PAUI schrieb:


> @ *Thosch* was ist nun bei dir wegen deinem Server Mainboard rausgekommen?


... RMA läuft noch ...


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Mai 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Fakt ist:
> 
> NAN´s sind ein Ergebnis von überlasteter Hardware - egal, wie weit die Hardware dabei ausgelastet ist oder welche Temperatur dabei herrschen (meine GTX 460 wird nach Prioritätserhöhung zu 96-99% ausgelastet - von den 764xern!)



Das hast du (fast) recht, meine Formulierung ist/wäre:
NAN's beim Falten sind das Ergebnis von einer nicht hardware-kompatiblen (Rechen-)Aufgabe die dadurch zu einer Überlastung führt
Auslastung und Temperatur spielen dabei höchstens eine untergeordnete Rolle
Gerade eben *dass* die WU "unter gewissen Umständen" durchaus durchlaufen kann beweist auch deine Erfahrung mit der GTX 460
Wenn man lange genug suchen würde fände man sicherlich einen Schlüssel - das tu ich mir aber nicht an..



Amigafan schrieb:


> Denn ich denke, dass ein gewisses "Ergebnis" beim Falten erwartet wird (wie bei der "Stabilitätsprüfung" durch Prime) - und wenn das Ergebnis abweicht als Fehlermeldung NAN´s erscheinen . . .


 
Absolut ja; erwartet wird eine Zahl, was zurückkommt ist "not a number" und somit bricht der Client ab


----------



## Amigafan (18. Mai 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Absolut ja; erwartet wird eine Zahl, was zurückkommt ist "not a number" und somit bricht der Client ab



Ich gehe sogar soweit zu behaupten, dass eine Zahl (Number) als Ergebnis berechnet wird - diese liegt aber nicht im möglichen "Ergebnisbereich" (z. B. eine negative Zahl), denn:

Alles andere als Zahlen kann man mit binärer Logik nicht berechnen . . .

Und diese bildet die Grundlage jedes Computers . . .


Edit:

Gestern einen neuen persönlichen Tagesrekord aufgestellt: *604.750* Punkte
Wenn mir das doch täglich "gelänge" . . .  *träum*  - aber mit meiner Hardware . . .


----------



## Thosch (18. Mai 2012)

Kann mir mal wer erlären warum der keine config findet ? Ist die cfg-Datei gemeint ? Wenn ja wo muss die stehen ?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (18. Mai 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Kann mir mal wer erlären warum der keine config findet ? Ist die cfg-Datei gemeint ? Wenn ja wo muss die stehen ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sorry, Tosch - aber damit kann ich relativ wenig anfangen - zu wenige Info´s.  

Ich gehe aber davon aus, dass es der Log des V7er Clienten ist - da ist es normal . . .  . Er verarbeitet trotzdem die gesetzten Flags  
Sollte es sich aber um den V6er handeln, so solltest Du mit RMB auf das Icon des Clienten gehen und unter "Eigenschaften" im Eintrag der .exe Deine Flags angeben, also z. B. ----.exe -smp -big (unter WinDoof)


----------



## PAUI (18. Mai 2012)

der findet keine config würde ich sagen, weil bei meinen V7 kommts nich.


----------



## Thosch (18. Mai 2012)

Sorry ... ging mir um "_Client config unavailable"_ ...  ... und ist der v7 ...


----------



## Amigafan (18. Mai 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Sorry ... ging mir um "_Client config unavailable"_ ...  ... und ist der v7 ...




Habe ich vermutet. . .
Wie gesagt - der V7er schreibt das immer ins Log, auch wenn der Client konfiguriert ist - aber er beachtet die Flags . . .


----------



## Thosch (19. Mai 2012)

... nicht das er desw. die NANs produziert weil er die Config für den Chip nicht rafft ... 
Bei mir läuft ab und an mal eine von den GPU-WUs durch, ansonsten nur noch NANs ...    oder ists evtl. der Treiber (295.73), könnte es daran liegen ? Glaube ich allerdings nicht. Seit dem Aufkommen der 80XX-er WUs läuft das so sch...e daher.


----------



## Amigafan (19. Mai 2012)

Frage zum Einsatz von HFM.NET Vers.0.9.0  bzw. der "Überwachung" anderer Computer im eigenen Netzwerk:

Das Anzeigen der Clients von allen Computern im eigenen Netzwerk funktioniert tadellos (V6er) - Ausnahme:

Der V7er Client meiner GTX460 auf einem WinXP-Rechner. . .

Muß ich im Clienten "spezielle" Änderungen vornehmen (Proxy oder ähnliches), um diesen "auslesen zu lönnen?

Das Problem: trotz Eingabe der richtigen IP-Adresse bleibt das Anzeigefeld stets grau


----------



## mattinator (19. Mai 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Muß ich im Clienten "spezielle" Änderungen vornehmen (Proxy oder ähnliches), um diesen "auslesen zu lönnen?
> Das Problem: trotz Eingabe der richtigen IP-Adresse bleibt das Anzeigefeld stets grau


 
Der v7-Client ist im Standard nur für den lokalen Rechner (127.0.0.1 / localhost) freigegeben. In der Konfiguration durch FAHControl unter Remote Access, IP Address Restriction für alle Rechner freimachen die die Daten auslesen sollen.


----------



## Amigafan (19. Mai 2012)

mattinator schrieb:


> Der v7-Client ist im Standard nur für den lokalen Rechner (127.0.0.1 / localhost) freigegeben. In der Konfiguration durch FAHControl unter Remote Access, IP Address Restriction für alle Rechner freimachen die die Daten auslesen sollen.





Funktioniert leider nicht, selbst wenn für alle IP-Adressen  (0.0.0.0/0) freigeschaltet wird . . .  


Edit:

Fehler gefunden:

Es reicht nicht, im abgefragten V7er Clienten die möglichen Adressen der Computer, die darauf Zugriff haben sollen,  einzutragen und zu sichern, sondern es ist ein *Neustart des *abgefragten *Clienten* zwingend *notwendig*.

Danke für Deine Hilfe, mattinator!


----------



## MrSniperPhil (20. Mai 2012)

So, nach längerer Pause bin ich jetz auch wieder dabei...
Mal schauen, wie effektiv das mit nem i5-2430M und ner GTX555M wird...
MfG
EDIT: Kann mir heut Abend mal jemand via TeamSpeak helfen das Dings einzurichten?
Der mag mich grad net...


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Mai 2012)

*UIIII* 

Die *Canucks* geben ja mächtig Gas - die letzten Tage
Da werden wir wohl auch ein, zwei Scheiter mehr in den Ofen tun müssen


----------



## Z28LET (21. Mai 2012)

Ja, habs auch gesehen. Ist aber noch in deren normalen Rahmen. Die haben irgendwie immer mal Hochs und Tiefs.

Leider muss man ja sagen, dass bei uns im weniger leute Aktiv sind. Nur noch 180, vor einigen Monaten waren wir noch bei >250.


----------



## PAUI (21. Mai 2012)

und [H]ardOCP wird bald das EVGA Team überholen dann stehen die auf Platz 1.

weil die viel mehr Punkte in ner Woche machen.


----------



## ProfBoom (21. Mai 2012)

Ich frage mich ja, ob bei evga etwas vorgefallen ist.
Guckt euch mal an, wieviele deren TOP-Falter um den 15. herum die Produktion eingestellt haben.
Das ist doch kein Zufall!


----------



## MrSniperPhil (21. Mai 2012)

@picar81_4711: Danke für den Like!
Das bringt mich nur leider hier vom Problem nicht weiter...

@all: Könnte jemand so freundlih sein, das ganze für mich einzurichten?
Irgendwie mag der net...
MfG
EDIT: Doch, er läuft!!!! (bereits 1,18%...)


----------



## Thosch (21. Mai 2012)

@ SniperPhil !!

Zwischendurch (mal wieder leider) eine Frage von mir: Erkennt er meine GraKa nich mehr ?? Wer kann mir das deuten, THX da4. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich würde ja gerne wieder mit in die Vollen gehen, bzw. falten, aaaaber ich habe immer noch kein Board, sorry.  

Und noch´n EDIT hinterher: Habe festgestellt das der Client nach dem Starten die 1. GPU-WU ohne Zicken durchrechnet. Danach aber nur noch FAILS produziert. Nach einem erneuten Start klappts wieder mit der ersten WU und es kommt danach auch wieder nur Sch..ß raus. Hat dazu wer ne Idee ??


----------



## T0M@0 (21. Mai 2012)

grakatreiber Update kann helfen. Wenn es der neuste ist, dann downgrade -_-


----------



## mattinator (21. Mai 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Und noch´n EDIT hinterher: Habe festgestellt das der Client nach dem Starten die 1. GPU-WU ohne Zicken durchrechnet. Danach aber nur noch FAILS produziert. Nach einem erneuten Start klappts wieder mit der ersten WU und es kommt danach auch wieder nur Sch..ß raus. Hat dazu wer ne Idee ??


 
Welche Treiber-Version ?


----------



## Wolvie (21. Mai 2012)

ProfBoom schrieb:


> Ich frage mich ja, ob bei evga etwas vorgefallen ist.
> Guckt euch mal an, wieviele deren TOP-Falter um den 15. herum die Produktion eingestellt haben.
> Das ist doch kein Zufall!


 Hab's mir grad mal angeschaut. 
Auffällig ist dabei, das "EVGApes" über 7 Mio PPD raushaut. 
Ich denke mal, das sich ein paar der Top-Falter von EVGA zussamengeschlossen haben und auf einen Account falten um so eventuell den "größten Account" zu haben und awachs die Butter vom Brot zu nehmen.


----------



## Schmicki (21. Mai 2012)

Wolvie schrieb:


> Hab's mir grad mal angeschaut.
> Auffällig ist dabei, das "EVGApes" über 7 Mio PPD raushaut.
> Ich denke mal, das sich ein paar der Top-Falter von EVGA zussamengeschlossen haben und auf einen Account falten um so eventuell den "größten Account" zu haben und awachs die Butter vom Brot zu nehmen.


 
Wir sind mal wieder nicht auf dem Laufenden. Die Top-Teams machen jedes Jahr eine Chimp Challenge und falten 10 Tage was das Zeug hält auf einen Teamaccount. Siehe bei EVGA.
Oder man gucke sich mal die 24h average bei EOC an. Da könnte man ganz affig werden bei den Namen...


----------



## Masterchief79 (22. Mai 2012)

Ich hatte mir ja auch mal ein Falt-System eingerichtet... Leider hat im Moment das Benchen Vorrang und ich nicht unendlich Platz  Seitdem ich nun eine Kompressorkühlung habe, müssen die ganzen CPUs erstmal leiden  Auf dem zweiten Schreibtisch ist daher der ganze Benchkram. Daher kommt zum Beispiel von mir aktuell nichts. Könnte mir aber gut vorstellen, danach wieder damit anzufangen.
Andererseits... Ich könnte ja mal unter Kokü falten


----------



## Thosch (22. Mai 2012)

mattinator schrieb:


> Welche Treiber-Version ?


 Müßte der 296.10 sein. Aber ich muss etwas zurückrudern mit meiner Aussage, hatte jetzt in der Übersicht gesehen das dann doch ab und an mal mehr als eine durchgegangen sind ... schon seeehr merkwürdig ... ICH WILL EIN NEUES BOARD ZUM FALTEN ... !!


----------



## mattinator (22. Mai 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Müßte der 296.10 sein.


 Der sollte eigentlich das Problem mit dem Fallback nach dem Beenden eine Unit der NV-Karten nicht mehr haben. Kannst allerdings auch den 301.24 versuchen, läuft eigentlich gut.


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Mai 2012)

*What the frakk*

Nun haben sie uns schon überholt; das war schnell ....


----------



## Uwe64LE (22. Mai 2012)

In 2 Wochen dürfte ich die 10 Millionen bei TPC voll haben. Dann spiele ich hier bei PCGH mal wieder mit
und leiste meinen bescheidenen Beitrag 

Will auch hier endlich in die Top 100.


----------



## Schmicki (22. Mai 2012)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Will auch hier endlich in die Top 100.


 
Das ist ein guter Vorsatz! Noch besser wären die Top 10! 

Von den Top 10 habe ich mich wieder entfernt. Es gab einen leichten Luftzug und schon waren Wolvie und folding_ hoomer an mir vorbei. Durch den Serverwahn bin ich mit meinem Goliath total untermotorisiert.


----------



## Amigafan (22. Mai 2012)

Schmicki schrieb:


> Das ist ein guter Vorsatz! Noch besser wären die Top 10!
> 
> Von den Top 10 habe ich mich wieder entfernt. Es gab einen leichten Luftzug und schon waren Wolvie und folding_ hoomer an mir vorbei. Durch den Serverwahn bin ich mit meinem Goliath total untermotorisiert.




Server? Wat isn dat fürn Ding?   

Nein, mein Lieber - ich nutze keine Server - alles "stinknormale", aber etwas "aufgeblasene" Computer. 
Mein Schnellster ist ein i7 2600K mit 4,1 GHz unter einem Noctua NH-C14 auf einem Asrock mATX-Board mit 8 GB 1866MHz G.Skill - Ram . . . 
Und wenn dann so eine 6904er WU "vorbeifliegt", kann er halt nicht: "Nein" sagen, der Schlingel . . .  


Und weil Du die Top10 noch nicht anpeilen kannst, übernehme ich für Dich diesen Part . . .


----------



## Thosch (22. Mai 2012)

... wie bescheiden und hilfsbereit er doch ist ...


----------



## Schmidde (22. Mai 2012)

Heute schon den ganzen Tag weder Internet noch Telefon....wenn die dass bis morge früh nicht auf die Reihe bekommen kann ich meine 8101er abschreiben


----------



## Schmicki (22. Mai 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Und weil Du die Top10 noch nicht anpeilen kannst, übernehme ich für Dich diesen Part . . .



Ja vielen Dank! Einer muss ja die Drecksarbeit machen!


----------



## Amigafan (23. Mai 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> ... wie bescheiden und hilfsbereit er doch ist ...



Gut erkannt - so bin ich halt . . .   



Schmicki schrieb:


> Ja vielen Dank! Einer muss ja die Drecksarbeit machen!



Genau - einer muss sich ja "opfern" . . .


----------



## mallkuss (23. Mai 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Und wenn dann so eine 6904er WU "vorbeifliegt", kann er halt nicht: "Nein" sagen, der Schlingel . . .


hm, ich bekomm immer nur langweilige 6099er oder so... ist meine Kiste zu lahm? oder was stimmt da nicht? hatte nur einmal ne 6900...


----------



## sc59 (23. Mai 2012)

mallkuss schrieb:


> hm, ich bekomm immer nur langweilige 6099er oder so... ist meine Kiste zu lahm? oder was stimmt da nicht? hatte nur einmal ne 6900...



i7-860 4/8 (Core/HT): für 6901-6904 ist meines wissen 12 threads Voraussetzung
mfg sc59


----------



## Malkolm (23. Mai 2012)

genau so siehts aus


----------



## mallkuss (23. Mai 2012)

so ein mist   und um die 12 Kerne vorzugaukeln ist die Kiste zu lahm, oder?


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Mai 2012)

sc59 schrieb:


> für 6901-6904 ist meines wissen 12 threads Voraussetzung


 
.. und das auch nur noch kurze Zeit
Stanford will einen *dicken* Strich ziehen zwischen "normalen" Faltern und den "Multi-CPU"-Faltern

Der Umbau von (zuerst) 8 auf 12 und entgültig auf 16 Cores für die *BIG*_BIG's läuft.
Dann werden nur die Server mit (min.) 2 CPU's und total (min.) 16 Cores die WU's 6901-6904 zugeteilt bekommen.
Dazu kommt natürlich noch die "mörderische" 8101


----------



## mallkuss (23. Mai 2012)

jaaa, das mit dem Schritt von 12 auf 16 cores hab ich mitbekommen, drum hab ich gar keinen 6 Kerner mit HT mehr angestrebt... und gleich nen 16 core war mir zuviel Geld, meine Freundin schaut mich ja so schon schräg an 
gibt es zwischen ner normalen SMP und den BigBigs keine WUs? also ich hatte mal eine 6900, die dauerte 2.5 Tage und brachte knapp 70k punkte, war das eine Rarität? Hab die settings schon auf BIG stehen (bigpackets=big), dachte das wäre sowas in der Richtung...


----------



## Amigafan (23. Mai 2012)

mallkuss schrieb:


> jaaa, das mit dem Schritt von 12 auf 16 cores hab ich mitbekommen, drum hab ich gar keinen 6 Kerner mit HT mehr angestrebt... und gleich nen 16 core war mir zuviel Geld, meine Freundin schaut mich ja so schon schräg an
> gibt es zwischen ner normalen SMP und den BigBigs keine WUs? also ich hatte mal eine 6900, die dauerte 2.5 Tage und brachte knapp 70k punkte, war das eine Rarität? Hab die settings schon auf BIG stehen (bigpackets=big), dachte das wäre sowas in der Richtung...



Das Erhalten von einer 6900 ist wohl eher Zufall gewesen und scheint damit zusammenzuhängen, dass diese auslaufen (HFM 0.9.0 zeigt keine Punkte mehr an ) - die sind wohl nicht ganz dicht, diese WU´s   

Habe selbst monatelang keine erhalten, aber jetzt innerhalb einer guten Woche bereits die Zweite - sonst immer nur 6901- bzw 6903er . . .

Leider gibt es zwischen den "bigbigs" und den "big SMP" (z. B. 609X) WU´s keine "Zwischenschritte" . . .

*@mallkuss*
Ein i7 860 wäre prinzipiell schnell genug für 6900, 6901 und 6903 - aber erst so um die 4GHz - und ein i7 2600K schafft bei 4GHz bereits eine 6904 . . .
Und mit schnellem Speicher (ab 1600) holt man noch einmal etwas heraus und beschleunigt die Berechnung - und je niedriger die einstellbaren Latenzen sind, desto größer wird der "Gewinn" . . .


----------



## Malkolm (23. Mai 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> .
> ... Server mit (min.) 2 CPU's ...



Oh das ist mir neu, wie wird Stanford das prüfen? Imho haben die aktuellen Clients keine Möglichkeit dazu.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (23. Mai 2012)

Moin,
habe eine Art AMD-Problem im Desktopbereich.
Bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Brett für meinen X6. Beim MSI 890FXA-GD70 sind mindestens zwei Spannungswandler in Rauch aufgegangen. Das Brett zickte zudem noch etwas mit meinen Flare-Modulen von GSkill herum (CL 7-8-7-24 bei 900MHz), daher würde ich am liebsten auf das Crosshair V Formula von Asus umsteigen und hoffen, dass irgendwann noch etwas Großes für AM3+ auf den Markt kommt.
Noch ist es vom Geld her drin, allerdings könnte ich natürlich auch mit irgend etwas Solidem von ASRock bei Ungewissheit, wie der Speicher takten und rennen könnte, weiterfahren und dann langsam auf etwas mit mehr Threads sparen. Hilfe :/!


----------



## mallkuss (23. Mai 2012)

Danke dir!  Mein i7 ist wohl nicht sehr taktfreudig, bei meinem i5 komm ich deutlich weiter... im Moment läuft er mit 155 MHz (also 3255 MHz plus Turbo = 3410MHz), und anfang der Woche hab ich DDR3 Speicher mit 1600 und CL7 rein, bringt mir aber nur so 3%.

Die 6099 sind echt schon BIG SMP? sind ja nur so 5 MB, und im Speicher auch nur 5% von 4 GB belegt... dh meine Kiste ist mit den 609X schon ideal ausgelastet? mehr geht nur mit deutlich höherem takt? oder eben anderer CPU? 

Sorry für die vielen Fragen


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Mai 2012)

Malkolm schrieb:


> ... Server mit (min.) 2 CPU's ...
> Oh das ist mir neu, wie wird Stanford das prüfen? Imho haben die aktuellen Clients keine Möglichkeit dazu.


 
Ich habe mich da etwas unklar ausgedrückt; du hast recht.
Tatsächlich ist Stanford (zumindest bisher) nicht in der Lage die Anzahl CPU's auszulesen.
Meine Bemerkung zielte eher auf die Tatsache, dass du bei (nur) einer CPU
- entweder eine 8 (+8)-Core-CPU von Intel brauchst (beginnend mit *Xeon* E5-2650 "Sandy-Bridge EP" / 2GHz / kaum übertaktbar) aka. schweineteuer
- oder du landest bei der 16-Core-CPU von AMD (beginnend mit *Opteron* 6272 "Interlagos B2" / 2.1GHz / kaum übertaktbar) aka. etwas schwach auf der Brust
Und du landest auf einem Server-Board mit mindestens 2 CPU-Sockeln welches dir auch nicht grad nachgeschmissen wird

Wenn du also eh - um BIG_BIG zu falten - um so ein Board nicht herum kommst wirst du unweigerlich entweder gleich 2 CPU's montieren (dafür möglicherweise etwas "zivilere")
oder du montierst erstmal eine um festzustellen, dass du bestenfalls an der Deadline kratzt und dann (fluchend) doch noch eine zweite montierst



mallkuss schrieb:


> Die 6099 sind echt schon BIG SMP? sind ja nur so 5 MB, und im Speicher auch nur 5% von 4 GB belegt... dh meine Kiste ist mit den 609X schon ideal ausgelastet? mehr geht nur mit deutlich höherem takt? oder eben anderer CPU?



Das ist so eine "Halb_Big"; und manchmal sogar ausgesprochen "bockig"


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Mai 2012)

*Neuer N_VIDIA-GeForce R300 Treiber*

Ich werde den *301.42 WHQL* demnächst installieren und schauen was geht...


----------



## mattinator (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neuer N_VIDIA-GeForce R300 Treiber*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ich werde den *301.42 WHQL* demnächst installieren und schauen was geht...


 
Läuft mit den GTX 275 wie der letzte 3xx-er, also ohne Probleme.


----------



## Amigafan (23. Mai 2012)

mallkuss schrieb:


> Danke dir!  Mein i7 ist wohl nicht sehr  taktfreudig, bei meinem i5 komm ich deutlich weiter... im Moment läuft  er mit 155 MHz (also 3255 MHz plus Turbo = 3410MHz), und anfang der  Woche hab ich DDR3 Speicher mit 1600 und CL7 rein, bringt mir aber nur  so 3%.



Sind denn auf Dauer 3% nichts?
Bei manchen "aufgebohrten" Rechnern können diese über "Wohl oder Wehe" einer WU entscheiden, also ob mit Bonus oder ohne. Und ohne Bonus sind die bigbigs keine großen "Punktebringer" - da bringt jede SMP-WU deutlich mehr . . .



mallkuss schrieb:


> Die 6099 sind echt schon BIG SMP? sind ja nur so 5 MB, und im Speicher  auch nur 5% von 4 GB belegt... dh meine Kiste ist mit den 609X schon  ideal ausgelastet? mehr geht nur mit deutlich höherem takt? oder eben  anderer CPU?
> 
> Sorry für die vielen Fragen




Kein Problem . . .    
Es gibt schon WU´s, die mit Deiner CPU wesentlich mehr Pubkte bringen - mit dem Flag -big erhälst Du vielfach leider die 609x.
Der Flag -big sagt nämlich lediglich aus, dass die Dateigröße z. B. des Ergebnisses über 10 MB groß sein darf - bei einer 6098 beträgt diese z. B 11296450 Bytes - damit gehört diese zur Kategorie: big (aber auch die Dateigröße des Downloads darf, muss aber nicht 10 MB überschreiten)

Was bezeichnest Du als "ideal ausgelastet"?
Natürlich lastet jede SMP-WU - wenn es als Flag (cpu-usage) eingestellt ist, die CPU zu 100% aus - wenn Du als "ideal" aber die Punkteausbeute meinst, sind die 609xer WU´s nicht ideal . . .


----------



## Wolvie (23. Mai 2012)

Naaa toll! Ich  aber so richtig...
Heut am frühen morgen schmiert mein SBNE.Sys ab... nach'm neustart war die 6903 mit 82% stand am Ar...
Jetzt ist nach 4 Tagen ne 6904 fertig, wird gesendet, und der Server meldet einen "Error" und der Client killt die WU. Doll!
Verlust: 7 Tage Falterei + 650.000 Punkte
Hinzu kommen noch, von der letzten Woche: 1 abgelaufene 6904, nochmal ne 6903 mit 42%....
Läuft doch toll... 1,3 Mio Punkte dahin und 14 Tage Strom verbrannt für nix. *Grummel*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Mai 2012)

@Wolvie: Mein Beileid.


----------



## Malkolm (24. Mai 2012)

Wolvie wie hast du denn deinen SB-E übertaktet?

Ich habe festgestellt, dass bei meinem Asus Board (RIVF) der Offset-Mode des VCore nicht zuverlässig funktioniert. Ab einem 44er Multi crashte das System unabhängig von der gewählten Spannung (von 1,28V bis 1,35V alles getestet) immer nach 1 bis 4 Tagen (glücklicherweise nie mit einem crash der WU). Nachdem ich die Spannung im Manuellen-Modus auf 1,30V gefixt habe war das Problem weg.


----------



## Wolvie (24. Mai 2012)

Hab sogar noch eine 6903er vergessen, die auch bei ~40% nicht mehr "weiter gefaltert werden konnte".

@Malkolm:
Also mein 3960X rennt mit 4,4Ghz (100*44 Multi) und eingestellten 1,32V (VID 1,3611V laut CoreTemp). Nach VDro(o)p und was da alles gibt lande ich bei 1,27V unter Last, sagt CPU-Z. VCCSA erhöht auf 1,21V, VCCIO erhöht auf 1,1V. RAM läuft mit 1,65V.
Der Fehler für den Crash war wohl, das ich mein Sys neustarten musste und im BIOS aber nur alles für 4,0 Ghz eingestellt habe. Somit gingen die Einstellungen unter Windows (4,4 Ghz Einstellungen) in den Datenhimmel und ich hatte zuerst 1,3V VCore ausgewählt. 
Nun sollte alles wieder stabil laufen. 
Wie hoch darf den die maximale Spannung für 24/7 sein? Meine mal etwas von 1,35V gelesen zu haben.


----------



## Amigafan (24. Mai 2012)

Wolvie schrieb:


> Hab sogar noch eine 6903er vergessen, die auch bei ~40% nicht mehr "weiter gefaltert werden konnte".


 

Das gleiche Problem hatte ich mit einer 6903 - beim Stand von 42% hat sich der i7 875K "geweigert", die Berechnung fortzuführen und sie in "den Datenhimmel" geschickt - sprich: einfach gelöscht . . .


----------



## Thosch (24. Mai 2012)

Also irgend wie sieht das ja mal wieder bei Stanfort nach System aus ... so viele Maschinen können doch nicht auf einmal austicken ... !!   Mein Beileid Wolvie, ich kenne das leider nur zu gut ... ärgert man sich tierisch.


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Mai 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Also irgend wie sieht das ja mal wieder bei Stanford nach System aus ...



Wie meinst du das?
Wenn die uns "schadhafte" WU's schicken dann haben sie doch auch nichts davon...


----------



## Thosch (24. Mai 2012)

... soweit logisch ... aber um die "Besatzung" bei Laune zu halten ist es besser sie etwas machen zu lassen als sie wg. "Rumsitzens" und "Nichtstuns" an "Andere" zu verlieren ...


----------



## Wolvie (24. Mai 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Das Gleiche Problem hatte ich mit einer 6903 - beim Stand von 42% hat sich der i7 875K "geweigert", die Berechnung fortzuführen und sie in "den Datenhimmel" geschickt - sprich: einfach gelöscht . . .


 Genau wie bei mir, da warens auch 42%, als die WU abbrach...


----------



## Thosch (24. Mai 2012)

... ich saaachs doch, das hat System ...


----------



## picar81_4711 (24. Mai 2012)

Naja, so schlimm ist es ja dann auch nicht. Ab und zu ist eine dabei.......bei mir warens in den letzten 3 Monaten ca. 3 Wus, die gefuchst haben.....und das bei 6 Clienten, die Bigs falten.....


----------



## MrSniperPhil (24. Mai 2012)

Hm, ist das normal, dass das Projekt 7903 nicht läuft?
Der arbeitet mittlerweile seit ca 2h daran rum und is immer noch bei 0%...
MfG


----------



## Thosch (25. Mai 2012)

Klingt ungewöhnlich, sollte wohl nicht so sein ... 2h an 1% ...   kommt aber auch auf die WU an.


----------



## phila_delphia (25. Mai 2012)

Sagt mal... Bekommt Ihr gerade auch weniger Punkte als sonst? Bei mir lief es am Anfang der Woche super und jetzt gibt es anscheinend nur riesige Wus die kaum Punkte geben (so kommt es mir zumindest vor ).

Grüße


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Mai 2012)

phila_delphia schrieb:


> Sagt mal... Bekommt Ihr gerade auch weniger Punkte als sonst? Bei mir lief es am Anfang der Woche super und jetzt gibt es anscheinend nur riesige Wus die kaum Punkte geben (so kommt es mir zumindest vor ).
> 
> Grüße



Tendenziell eher ja; bei mir sieht es weniger gravierend aus wegen den Servern - aber trotzdem
Wenn ich mir die Teamstat's anschaue dann "graust" es mich schon etwas ...
Da ihr alle ja nicht auf der faulen Haut rumliegt bleibt als Erklärung nur noch, dass wirklich die WU's "schlechter" sind


----------



## davidof2001 (25. Mai 2012)

Mit ist neulich bei mir aufgefallen, dass meine GTX 460 bei den WUs mit 2510 Punkten nur noch 12k ppd macht wo vorher noch 16 - 17k ppd standen. Hat Stanford da was geändert?


----------



## mallkuss (25. Mai 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Sind denn auf Dauer 3% nichts?
> Bei manchen "aufgebohrten" Rechnern können diese über "Wohl oder Wehe" einer WU entscheiden, also ob mit Bonus oder ohne. Und ohne Bonus sind die bigbigs keine großen "Punktebringer" - da bringt jede SMP-WU deutlich mehr .


 
dochdoch, aber in Relation zu den investierten Euros... bleibt aber trotzdem drin in der Kiste, zurückschicken spar ich mir!



Amigafan schrieb:


> Was bezeichnest Du als "ideal ausgelastet"?
> Natürlich lastet jede SMP-WU - wenn es als Flag (cpu-usage) eingestellt ist, die CPU zu 100% aus - wenn Du als "ideal" aber die Punkteausbeute meinst, sind die 609xer WU´s nicht ideal . . .


 
ich mein in dem Fall tatsächlich die punkte  unabhängig davon: das cpu-usage flag stell ich wo ein? in der client.cfg oder unter ubuntu irgendwo? stört das mein linux nicht? ist das was anderes als das nice level? DANKE!
aus welcher Ecke der Oberpfalz kommst du denn her? Hab lange im "Grenzgebiet" gewohnt


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (25. Mai 2012)

davidof2001 schrieb:


> Mit ist neulich bei mir aufgefallen, dass meine GTX 460 bei den WUs mit 2510 Punkten nur noch 12k ppd macht wo vorher noch 16 - 17k ppd standen. Hat Stanford da was geändert?


 Sei Froh das deine ueberhaupt soviel schafft, meine 7950 macht nur 7k ppd


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Mai 2012)

*Heiligs blechle!!*

Bin eben in Castle Bumblestein eingetroffen...

Situation Tripple-*B*

*B* rutale *B* ullen *B* randhitze hier (33°+)

Dass die vielen Kisten trotzdem mehrheitlich durchgefaltet haben grenzt an ein Wunder ...


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (25. Mai 2012)

wie wärs mit Fenster öffnen?


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Mai 2012)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> wie wärs mit Fenster öffnen?



Das ist doch mal eine gute Idee - danke, wäre ich alleine nie drauf gekommen 
Nee, ernsthaft, die Fenster waren natürlich - soweit möglich - auch offen

Bloss,bei Aussentemperaturen von 26-27° und meinem Fuhrpark bringt das leider nur mässig viel


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (25. Mai 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Das ist doch mal eine gute Idee - danke, wäre ich alleine nie drauf gekommen
> Nee, ernsthaft, die Fenster waren natürlich - soweit möglich - auch offen
> 
> Bloss,bei Aussentemperaturen von 26-27° und meinem Fuhrpark bringt das leider nur mässig viel


 Wie wärs mit ner Wakü?

Bei mir ist auch immer das Fenster offen und ich habe trotzdem an die 27°C
Was ich mcih frage, wie hoch ist deine Stromrechnung?


----------



## Schmicki (25. Mai 2012)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Was ich mcih frage, wie hoch ist deine Stromrechnung?



Na, na, na! Sowas indiskretes fragt man doch nicht unseren Oberfaltwütigen! 
Man fragt ja auch nicht bei einer Dame nach dem Alter!


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (25. Mai 2012)

Stimmt
Wäre aber mal interessant, was das Hobby so kostet
Wenn du eine Dame nach dem Alter frägst passiert das hier


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Mai 2012)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit ner Wakü?



wie du hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/folding-home-pcgh-team-70335/131329-meine-falter.html nachlesen kannst bin ich durchaus auch teilweise "verwässert"



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Was ich mich frage, wie hoch ist deine Stromrechnung?


 
Sehr hoch; genauer werde ich nicht - ich mag es nicht wenn erwachsene Männer weinen


----------



## PAUI (26. Mai 2012)

sehr krank, nen Peak Verbrauch von 3,44 KW^^.


----------



## Thosch (26. Mai 2012)

... anders ausgedrückt gerade mal einen "Verbrauch" von 3440W, schafft man mit Staubsauger, Trockner und E-Herd locker auch ...


----------



## mattinator (26. Mai 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> 3440W, schafft man mit Staubsauger, Trockner und E-Herd locker auch ...


Jo, aber wohl nicht 24/7.


----------



## Thosch (26. Mai 2012)

... oooch, einfach looofen lassen ...


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Mai 2012)

... dass jetzt ein Teil vom Netzwerk nicht "netzt" ist auch nicht grad prickelnd ... 

... und ich komm da momentan nicht ran - der Verteiler steht im (Wohn-)Zimmer von meinem Sohn; die hatten gestern "Party" und alles schläft noch


----------



## Thosch (27. Mai 2012)

Keine Rücksicht wenns um Menschenleben oder deren Gesundheit geht !!!!!


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Mai 2012)

... schon fast 24 Stunden ohne einen Post hier ...

Haben wir uns denn gar nichts mehr zu sagen??


----------



## Thosch (28. Mai 2012)

... doch, ich muss was jammernd und fragend anbringen:
Wer kann daraus was lesen oder ne Lösung erkennen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und dann das, trotz dem mir SIV 0% GPU-Auslastung anzeigt "bewegt" sich was:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und bei den GPU-WUs läuft auch nach deinst. und inst. immer noch nix ...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Mai 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:
			
		

> ... schon fast 24 Stunden ohne einen Post hier ...
> 
> Haben wir uns denn gar nichts mehr zu sagen??


Was wilst du hören? Das ich bereits die vierte P6904 in Folge mit der "-bigbeta"-Flag habe?


----------



## Schmidde (28. Mai 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Was wilst du hören? Das ich bereits die vierte P6904 in Folge mit der "-bigbeta"-Flag habe?


 
Ich glaube ich muss auch mal auf "bigbeta" umstellen 
Von den letzten 8 gefalteten WUs bei mir waren bis auf eine ausnahme alles 8101er 

Das lief auch schon mal anders....


----------



## Wolvie (28. Mai 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Was wilst du hören? Das ich bereits die vierte P6904 in Folge mit der "-bigbeta"-Flag habe?


Oder ich urplötzlich anstatt ausschliesslich 8009er nur noch 8020er abkrieg?

@A.Meier: Falte auch mit "-bigbeta" aber mir bei ist es gut durchmischt.


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Mai 2012)

@ Thosch
Das mit dem bedfile sagt mir gar nichts - sorry
Ich habe übrigens V7 rausgeschmissen; unter V6 geht alles völlig problemlos

SIV liest wohl einfach falsch aus - möglicherweise würde es auch hier unter V6 gehen


----------



## Thosch (28. Mai 2012)

Das scheint wohl irgend ein anderer Bug zu sein das er da vorgibt was zu berechnen. Denn bei 99,99% blieb er stehen und es wurde nix abgerechnet, bzw. übertragen. Meiner Meinung nach war das auch keine Berechnung einer WU, viel zu schnell für die GraKa. Kann das Prob nicht lokalisieren. Hab allerdings aber auch noch nicht überprüft (mit nem 3D-Game) obs die GraKa noch richtig macht. Einfach keine Zeit. Wenn ich denn nun endlich mal ein funktionierendes Bord zurück bekäme von ASUS ...


----------



## picar81_4711 (28. Mai 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ich habe übrigens V7 rausgeschmissen; unter V6 geht alles völlig problemlos


Ja, das kann ich bestätigen. V6 ist besser.....


----------



## Thosch (28. Mai 2012)

Hab eben mal den GPU3 - 6.41-er ausprobiert ... geht auch bloß nix. Geht bis "Starting GUI Server" und später kommt

_[18:49:28] __Finished fah_main status=0
[18:49:28] Successful run
[18:49:28] DynamicWrapper: Finished Work Unit: sleep=10000
[18:49:39] Reserved 0 bytes for xtc file; Cosm status=0
[18:49:39] Reserved 0 0 786430464 bytes for arc file=<work/wudata_02.trr> Cosm status=0
[18:49:39] Allocated 0 bytes for edr file
[18:49:39] Error: could not open bedfile, but going on anyway
[18:49:39] - Checksum of file (work/wudata_02.edr) read from disk doesn't match
[18:49:39] edrfile file hash check failed.
[18:49:39] 
[18:49:39] Folding@home Core Shutdown: FILE_IO_ERROR: Problem opening, closing or deleting a fil _

FahCore_15.ee hat 25% CPU-Auslastung im Task-M., ber im Fenster tut sich nix als o.beschrieben.

... ?


----------



## Amigafan (28. Mai 2012)

mallkuss schrieb:


> dochdoch, aber in Relation zu den investierten  Euros... bleibt aber trotzdem drin in der Kiste, zurückschicken spar ich  mir!



Dann fange einmal an zu rechnen:
Angenommen, Du entfernst den schnelleren Speicher und übertaktest Dein System, um die 3% durch Übertakten zu erreichen.
Weitere Annahme: 
Der Computer "zieht" dadurch ca. 11 Watt mehr aus der Steckdose und Du faltest 24/7 - also ohne Unterbrechung - dann ergibt sich folgende "Mehrbelastung":
11 Watt die Stunde macht ca 1KWh in 4 Tage - bei 364 Tagen ergibt sich ein Mehrbedarf von 91 KWh . . .
Verrechne diese Mehrkosten und Du wirst schnell feststellen, dass selbst 20.-€ Mehrpreis für schnelleren Speicher "geschenkt" sind! 




mallkuss schrieb:


> ich mein in dem Fall tatsächlich die punkte   unabhängig davon: das cpu-usage flag stell ich wo ein? in der  client.cfg oder unter ubuntu irgendwo? stört das mein linux nicht? ist  das was anderes als das nice level? DANKE!



Im V6er wird die cpu-usage bei der Konfiguration unter "advanced options" eingestellt - da diese aber defaultmäßig bereits auf 100% stehen, wird dieses Flag gerne übersehen.
Im V7er kann man dieses Flag unter "Extra-Slot-Options" einstellen - dort, wo man auch die Größe des "Arbeitspakets" angibt (also z. B. client-type=advanced oder big)

Das Flag "*nice*" ist nur ein Synonym für Priorität und  unterscheidet sich daher völlig zum Flag "cpu-usage bzw gpu-usage"




mallkuss schrieb:


> aus welcher Ecke der Oberpfalz kommst du denn her? Hab lange im "Grenzgebiet" gewohnt



Ganz allgemein gesagt aus dem Landkreis Amberg-Sulzbach . . .





Bumblebee schrieb:


> ... schon fast 24 Stunden ohne einen Post hier ...
> 
> Haben wir uns denn gar nichts mehr zu sagen??



Was möchtest Du hören?

Dass ich en könnte, da sich mein Stick in meiner Abwesendheit fast 2 Tage lang geweigert hat, das Ergebnis einer 6904 zu senden und ich dadurch 320K Punkte verloren habe? 

Oder - dass das Wetter in den letzten Tagen trocken und sonnig war?


----------



## mattinator (28. Mai 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> [18:49:39] Folding@home Core Shutdown: FILE_IO_ERROR: Problem opening, closing or deleting a fil [/I]
> 
> FahCore_15.ee hat 25% CPU-Auslastung im Task-M., ber im Fenster tut sich nix als o.beschrieben.
> 
> ... ?


 
Sieht fast aus wie ein Rechte-Problem oder das Arbeitsverzeichnis des Clients nicht korrekt gesetzt.


----------



## PAUI (28. Mai 2012)

oder das die Pladde rumspackt.


----------



## Thosch (29. Mai 2012)

Rechte ? Möchte ich jetzt nicht glauben da es vor einiger Zeit, bevor mein Server ausgestiegen ist noch ging und ich nix geändert habe. Und die Rechtevergabe wird sich doch nicht selbständig ändern ...? Aber auch als Admin gestartet bringt keine Besserung ...   Arbeitsverzeichnis ... das nimmt sich der v7 doch selbst, der sollte doch wissen wo er hin soll/will ...
Pladde ? ...mmhhmm...


----------



## PAUI (29. Mai 2012)

na ob die Festplatte nicht mehr in ordnung ist z.b. nur Read Only, hatte ich auch schon mal.
der V7 mag es überhaupt nicht wenn er als ein User ausgeführt wird, weil wenn ich ihn bei mir als User ausführe kann er die ergebnisse nicht hochladen.

ich muss ihn bei mir Als Service ausführen über Init.d dann klappt es, vielleicht löst dass dein Problem.


----------



## mallkuss (29. Mai 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Ganz allgemein gesagt aus dem Landkreis Amberg-Sulzbach . . .



Ah, sauber! ich hab im Landkreis Roth gewohnt... Danke dir auch für die anderen Antworten, klingt tatsächlich nach ner guten Investition  Habs jetzt auch drinn gelassen....

Ich hab gerade in mein logfile geschaut und gesehen daß die Kiste am 26.5. echt ne ganze Weile blöd gemacht hat:

[01:49:23] Initial: 0000; - Receiving payload (expected size: 512)
[01:49:23] Conversation time very short, giving reduced weight in bandwidth avg
[01:49:23] - Downloaded at ~1 kB/s
[01:49:23] - Averaged speed for that direction ~1 kB/s
[01:49:23] + Received work.

Konnte dann natürlich nix wirklich entpacken und rechnen 

Normalerweise sieht das so aus:

[07:45:55] Initial: 0000; - Receiving payload (expected size: 3813082)
[07:46:03] - Downloaded at ~465 kB/s
[07:46:03] - Averaged speed for that direction ~93 kB/s
[07:46:03] + Received work.
[07:46:03] + Closed connections

Hab hier nix davon mitbekommen, hatte sonst keiner Probleme? Oder hab ich da nur ne defekte WU erwischt?


----------



## Thosch (29. Mai 2012)

PAUI schrieb:


> na ob die Festplatte nicht mehr in ordnung ist z.b. nur Read Only, hatte ich auch schon mal.
> der V7 mag es überhaupt nicht wenn er als ein User ausgeführt wird, weil wenn ich ihn bei mir als User ausführe kann er die er das LOG gebnisse nicht hochladen.
> 
> ich muss ihn bei mir Als Service ausführen über Init.d dann klappt es, vielleicht löst dass dein Problem.


Das sich mein Opteron-Board in RMA befindet hatte ich schon erwähnt ...? Na mein jetziges Prob bezieht sich aufs Win7, und da lief es ja bisher, keine Änderungen meinerseits. Bis vllt. das Inst. von der COMODO-Firewall/Internet Security. Doch da hab ich mMn alles zu FaH freigegeben.

Update: Habe mal d.COMODO ausgeschalten und siehe da das LOG zeigt mir "_Completed      3 out of 25000000 steps (0%)_"
SIV zeigt mir schon mal 99% GPU-Auslastung an. Hab COMODO wieder gestartet und nochmals versucht alles zu FaH darin frei zu geben. Mal schauen ob, bzw was sich bessert oder nicht.
Hat zufällig jemand die TPF für ne 8020 bei ner GF 560Ti bei der Hand ??
Update2: Die Wattanzeige steigt, trotz das SIV 99% anzeigt nur um c.20-30W an ... da stimmt was nicht mit der GraKa, kann die nich mehr "hochschalten" ...?


----------



## Amigafan (29. Mai 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Das sich mein Opteron-Board in RMA befindet hatte ich schon erwähnt ...? Na mein jetziges Prob bezieht sich aufs Win7, und da lief es ja bisher, keine Änderungen meinerseits. Bis vllt. das Inst. von der COMODO-Firewall/Internet Security. Doch da hab ich mMn alles zu FaH freigegeben.
> 
> Update: Habe mal d.COMODO ausgeschalten und siehe da das LOG zeigt mir "_Completed      3 out of 25000000 steps (0%)_"
> SIV zeigt mir schon mal 99% GPU-Auslastung an. Hab COMODO wieder gestartet und nochmals versucht alles zu FaH darin frei zu geben. Mal schauen ob, bzw was sich bessert oder nicht.


 
Warum benutzt Du solch exotische Software - installiere einfach als Virenschutz z. B. Avira Antivir Free (beste freie Antivirenlösung) lt. "Stiftung Warentest" - und schon gibt es damit keine Probleme. Ausserdem "belastet" dieses Programm den Rechner  - im Gegensatz zu anderen Virenscannern - nur gering . . .

Und dann teste noch einmal . . .


----------



## mallkuss (30. Mai 2012)

Wow, Projekt 7505 geht ja ab! hab ne TPF von 4:36 und der BonusCalc sagt 125 000 PPD?


----------



## Bumblebee (30. Mai 2012)

mallkuss schrieb:


> Wow, Projekt 7505 geht ja ab! hab ne TPF von 4:36 und der BonusCalc sagt 125 000 PPD?



Das wäre doch mal was...
Ein GRO-A3 der sowas von Punkten abwirft 
Aber bei 2774 Basepoints (Credit) und einem Bonusmulti. (KFactor) von 3 ist es - glaube ich - schon etwas Wunschdenken ...


----------



## Thosch (30. Mai 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Warum benutzt Du solch exotische Software - installiere einfach als Virenschutz z. B. Avira Antivir Free (beste freie Antivirenlösung) lt. "Stiftung Warentest" - und schon gibt es damit keine Probleme. Ausserdem "belastet" dieses Programm den Rechner  - im Gegensatz zu anderen Virenscannern - nur gering . . .
> 
> Und dann teste noch einmal . . .


 Na weil ich vllt. schon an Avira "vorbei" bin, d.h. das hatte ich schon drauf und hat meinen Rechner gaaaaanz laaaangsaaaam gemacht und so träge i.d.Reaktion. Deswegen bin ich davon wech. 

Ach das Beenden von COMODO hat nix gebracht, gleichen Symptome, selber Sh.t ...


----------



## Amigafan (30. Mai 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Ach das Beenden von COMODO hat nix gebracht, gleichen Symptome, selber Sh.t ...



Dann kannst Du davon ausgehen, dass die Firewall bestimmte "Sperren" gesetzt hat - und diese wird man *nicht* dadurch los, indem man das Programm einfach beendet . . . 
Du must jetzt herausfinden, was die Firewall verändert hat und diese Einstellungen zurücksetzen   - viel "Spass" dabei   . . .


----------



## ProfBoom (30. Mai 2012)

Comodo Firewall ist nett, die habe ich auch.
Bis jetzt (seit äh... über 6 Jahren?) bin ich sehr zufrieden.
Allerdings auch mit Avira Antivir. Den Internet-Schutz habe ich nicht probiert. Dafür ist ja Comodo da 

Hast du mal geguckt, mit welchen Taktraten deine Graka läuft?
Oder hast du einen Multimedia-Player (z.B. Windoof-Media player) oder Flash nebenher laufen?
Manche Player erzwingen "Film-Taktraten" obwohl der Chip sogar im 3D-Modus läuft
Flash kennt ja auch Hardwarebeschleunigung. Vielleicht auch der Browser, oder andere Programme.


----------



## Thosch (30. Mai 2012)

Nebenbei läuft nix zusätzliches was ich nicht unbed. als notwendig  erachte, erst recht kein solcher Firlefanz von Mediaplayer, Browser oder so.  Nimmt nur die ohnehin bei dem Sys spärliche Leistung weg. Hab nachdem ich das Teil mal nen Tag  aus hatte zur Überprüfung ob denn die GraKa einen weg hat CoD:WaW im  Single gespielt und da läufts. Hab gerade mal FaHControl angeschmissen  und er rechnet, auch auf der GraKa mit der "normalen" Taktung. Mal sehen  wie lange ... 

Update:  Gestern abend kam noch mal ne _"unstable Maschine"_, da hab ich mal den GraKa-Takt von der OC-Vers. um 10 MHz reduziert und bis jetzt läuft sie schon mal. 1 WU ist durch. UND ich hab COMODO wieder am laufen.


----------



## freibier47906 (31. Mai 2012)

Ich muß leider ne Weile pausieren. Erstmal den Clientabstürzen auf den Grund gehen,die am WE,wo es so warm war,eingetreten sind. Vielleicht reicht es ja schon,das Gehäuse gründlich zu entstauben.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. Mai 2012)

-bigbeta ist momentan ein *ganz* guter Freund > bereits die fünfte P6904 in Folge.


----------



## Schmidde (31. Mai 2012)

Jup, nach der Umstellung hab ich auch zuerst eine 6901 und jetzt eine 6904 bekommen 

Konnte die 8101er schon langsam nicht mehr sehen...und meinen Server freut es auch mal wieder an etwas größerem "knabbern" zu dürfen


----------



## Thosch (31. Mai 2012)

Melde mich auch mal vorsichtig zurück unter den aktiven Faltern, zwar noch nicht mit dem 32-Kerner aber wenigstens mit der GraKa und dem Ph. I. Hoffe es bleibt so. Hätte nie gedacht das die HW SO gestresst sein könnte.


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Juni 2012)

Nachdem wir in den persönlichen Stats *NULLER* schreiben wollte ich nur anmerken, dass das sicherlich irgendwann nachgetragen wird...* irgendwann* 


.... Es wurde nachgetragen ...


----------



## Abductee (1. Juni 2012)

mein großer lebt.
wenn das wirklich der fehler war, gibts heute nacht für mich eine selbstgeißelung (länger als sonst)
die erste fertiggerechnete (kleine) wu unter linux wird in knapp 20min fertig.
damit hat er 7h durchgefaltet ohne murren.
dann wird wieder der zweite prozessor eingebaut, noch kurz getestet ob der ram mit 1,35V läuft und dann gehts endlich wieder vorwärts.


----------



## Wolvie (1. Juni 2012)

@Abductee: Ich drück alle Daumen die ich hab


----------



## Thosch (1. Juni 2012)

... und bei mir heißt es Rep.-/Umtausch-Dauer 2-5 Wochen ... 

Was war eigendl. bei dir der Fehler ?? Das RAM ??


----------



## Abductee (1. Juni 2012)

ich hatte zwei fehler wo ich dachte es ist der selbe.
1. installationen die sich aufgehängt haben
2. plötzliche abstürze
beim ersten problem war mein externes usb slimline laufwerk schuld.
hatte meine linux versionen alle auf rohlinge rumliegen, bzw. archiviert. ansonsten hätte ich einen usb stick genommen.
das mistding zerkratzt die rohlinge, das hab ich aber erst ganz zum schluss gesehen.
deswegen haben sich die installationen mitten drunter auch aufgehängt.
und beim zweiten problem war die pci wlan karte schuld.
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B0055TNERM/ref=oh_details_o06_s00_i00
da ich die beiden fehler aber für die gleiche ursache hielt, hab ich mir natürlich einen wolf gesucht.
die wlan karte hatte ich natürlich testweise ausgebaut, da sich die installation aber aufgehängt hatte, ging ich davon aus das sie keine schuld hat und hab sie wieder eingebaut.
und das hab ich bis jetzt mitgeschleppt.
jetzt kann eigentlich nur noch schiefgehen das meine freundin über das 5m netzwerkkabel stolpert das ich quer durch die wohnung gelegt hab.
am mittwoch sollte mein usb wlan stick da sein, dann ist mein haushalt wieder sicherer.


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Juni 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> mein großer lebt.



Freut mich extrem das zu hören
Auch ich drücke alle erreichbaren Daumen dass es so bleibt


----------



## PAUI (2. Juni 2012)

was ist das Projekt P6098 für ne WU? habe ne TPF von ca. 11 Min. wo ich sonst immer unter 2 min bin.


----------



## mattinator (2. Juni 2012)

A3-Core, KFactor 3 (Folding@Home Projects Summary).


----------



## PAUI (2. Juni 2012)

äh danke, ist das da jetzt ne Big wu?


----------



## Wolvie (2. Juni 2012)

PAUI schrieb:


> äh danke, ist das da jetzt ne Big wu?


 Nein. 
BIG's sind 690x.
Die 609x Serie ist vergleichsweise groß, hat höhere TPF-Zeiten und dauert somit allgemein länger als ne normale SMP-WU.
Aber wirft unterm Strich, soweit ich mich erinner, nicht ganz so viel PPD's ab wie normale SMP's.

BTW:
Man... bin immer wieder aufs neue erstaunt WIE leistungshunrig die 8009er sind!
Ohne GPU-Client schafft die SNBE @4,4Ghz mit ner 6904 ~ 125-127k PPD.
Wenn 4 GPU-Clients mit 8009er laufen sinken die PPD auf 99.600!
Bei 8019/8020er WU's sinken die PPD gerade mal um 5-7k.


----------



## Schmicki (2. Juni 2012)

PAUI schrieb:


> äh danke, ist das da jetzt ne Big wu?


 
EDIT: Mist, Wolvie war schneller! 
Nein, das ist eine normale aber etwas größere SMP-WU mit dem A3-core. Mein i7-2600 hat bei der WU eine TPF von 7:30 und wirft dabei genauso viel PPDs ab, wie mit den kleinen SMP-WUs. BIG-WUs erkennt man an dem A5-core.


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Juni 2012)

Wolvie schrieb:


> Man... bin immer wieder aufs neue erstaunt WIE leistungshunrig die 8009er sind!



Ja, und ich bin sowas von froh, dass momentan auf allen FERMI's 8009er laufen


----------



## PAUI (2. Juni 2012)

lol der hat fast 20 Stunden für ne 6098 er gebraucht


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Juni 2012)

PAUI schrieb:


> lol der hat 20 Stunden für ne 6098 er gebraucht



Ja, die sind schon zäh zum durchkauen - leider


----------



## Wolvie (2. Juni 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ja, und ich bin sowas von froh, dass momentan auf allen FERMI's 8009er laufen


  Ja, kannst den Zaunpfahl wieder wegstecken... jetzt hab ich den Wink auch entdeckt (verstanden).


PAUI schrieb:


> lol der hat fast 20 Stunden für ne 6098 er gebraucht


 Ja, 20-24h sind da die Regel.


----------



## farming (3. Juni 2012)

Ich habe gerade ein kleines Problem :
Ich benutze den V7.1.52 Client und meine Grafikkarten falten aus irgendeinem Grund nichtmehr. Es steht zwar bei beiden Karten 'folding' da, die Karten haben aber praktisch keine Last und werden auch nicht warm/bleiben im 2D Takt. Was kann ich da machen ? reboot/pause->unpause etc. habe ich schon versucht.

Sollte ich überhaupt den comboclient verwenden oder gibt es besseres ? (ausser linux in der vm)

Danke schonmal für die Antworten 

EDIT : Direkt die Frage, wie kann ich denn die meisten Punkte aus einem 2600k@4,5 und einer GTX580 + GTX260 machen ? Das System läuft rund um die Uhr und hat dabei je nach Wochentag 10-18 Stunden pro Tag nur zum falten.


----------



## Amigafan (3. Juni 2012)

PAUI schrieb:


> äh danke, ist das da jetzt ne Big wu?



*Das ist eine big-WU!*

Im Gegensatz zu meinen "Vorrednern" halte ich mich an die Einstufung von Stanfort:
Da das Ergebnis beretis mehr als *10MB* Daten zum Upload aufweist, handelt es sich um eine *big-WU* - es ist aber keine bigbig-WU!

Und mit 20 Stunden läuft die 6098 doch ganz annehmbar - mein Q9550 mit 3,7GHz braucht - mit 3 Cores (der 4. "bearbeitet" den Core A16) deutlich mehr als einen Tag . . .


----------



## PAUI (3. Juni 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> *Das ist eine big-WU!*
> Da das Ergebnis beretis mehr als *10MB* Daten zum Upload aufweist, handelt es sich um eine *big-WU*


 
es waren genau 10,77MB als die WU fertig war.


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Juni 2012)

farming schrieb:


> Ich benutze den V7.1.52 Client und meine Grafikkarten falten aus irgendeinem Grund nicht mehr. Es steht zwar bei beiden Karten 'folding' da, die Karten haben aber praktisch keine Last und werden auch nicht warm/bleiben im 2D Takt. Was kann ich da machen ? reboot/pause->unpause etc. habe ich schon versucht.
> 
> Sollte ich überhaupt den comboclient verwenden oder gibt es besseres ? (ausser linux in der vm)
> 
> Danke schonmal für die Antworten



Hallo farming
Nur als Wissensfrage - faltest du für uns? - irgendwie sagt mir dein Name nichts 

Zu deiner Frage
Ich *persönlich* habe V7 komplett aus meinen Systemen verbannt
V6 läuft wesentlich stabiler und gerade bei den Systemen die nicht direkt neben mir stehen fühle ich mich damit einfach sicherer
Daher bin ich in Sachen V7 auch nicht so sehr "fit"



farming schrieb:


> EDIT : Direkt die Frage, wie kann ich denn die meisten Punkte aus einem 2600k@4,5 und einer GTX580 + GTX260 machen ? Das System läuft rund um die Uhr und hat dabei je nach Wochentag 10-18 Stunden pro Tag nur zum falten.



Meine Systeme (mit 2600K) laufen unter WIN 7 Pro bzw. Ultimate und falten (non V7):

- SMP V6.34 und komme damit auf (je nach WU) zwischen 20 und 25 KPPD 

- GPU*3* V6.41 (FERMI) - mit der 580er sollten dabei (je nach WU) zwischen 20 und 25 KPPD gut möglich sein
- GPU*2* V6.23 (nonFERMI) - mit der 260er waren dabei (je nach WU) zwischen 7 und 9 KPPD möglich ! habe alledings keine mehr am Start !


----------



## farming (3. Juni 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Hallo farming
> Nur als Wissensfrage - faltest du für uns? - irgendwie sagt mir dein Name nichts
> 
> [/U]



Ja, ich falte für euch(uns)  Habe zwar bisher eigentlich nur damit experimentiert, daher ist mein Rang bisher eher mager ... aber wenn ich das jetzt so laufen lasse und nur zum zocken ab und zu mal unterbreche, dann sollte ich früher oder später mal in den oberen Rängen auftauchen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So sieht das jetzt bei mir aus. Ich habe jetzt den GPU Client 3 für beide genommen und für die gtx260 -forcegpu nvidia_g80 genommen. Bisher funktioniert das problemfrei.


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Juni 2012)

Schaut gut aus, farming


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Juni 2012)

-bigbeta meint es immernoch gut mit mir > die sechste P6904 in Folge.


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Juni 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> -bigbeta meint es immernoch gut mit mir > die sechste P6904 in Folge.



Des einen Freud - des Anderen "Leid"
Ich bin froh, dass ich auf Server1 *keine* 6904 bekomme - könnte mit der Deadline knapp werden
Btw. was hast du für eine TPF??


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Juni 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:
			
		

> Des einen Freud - des Anderen "Leid"
> Ich bin froh, dass ich auf Server1 keine 6904 bekomme - könnte mit der Deadline knapp werden
> Btw. was hast du für eine TPF??


Mit Server1 meinst du sicher meine beiden ehemaligen E5540er: die schaffen die Deadline der P6904  > ~67'000PPD ohne dein OC (TPF könnte ich heute Abend nachschauen).

Meine beiden E5645 kommen auf eine TPF von rund 55min.


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Juni 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Mit Server1 meinst du sicher meine beiden ehemaligen E5540er



Genau 



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> ... die schaffen die Deadline der P6904  > ~67'000PPD ohne dein OC (TPF könnte ich heute Abend nachschauen).
> 
> Meine beiden E5645 kommen auf eine TPF von rund 55min.




Ok - danke


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Juni 2012)

@Bumbelbee: Die ganz genaue TPF-Zeit hab ich leider nicht mehr , gemäss Bonuskalkulator müssten es ~75min sein.


----------



## Amigafan (5. Juni 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @Bumbelbee: Die ganz genaue TPF-Zeit hab ich leider nicht mehr , gemäss Bonuskalkulator müssten es ~75min sein.



Also fast exakt so schnell wie mein i7 2600K mit 4,1GHz . . .


----------



## davidof2001 (5. Juni 2012)

Ich frage mich gerade wer das member kirk81_4711 ist. 
Es sind ja einige Parallelen zu erkennen.


----------



## RG Now66 (5. Juni 2012)

davidof2001 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich frage mich gerade wer das member kirk81_4711 ist.
> Es sind ja einige Parallelen zu erkennen.




Ja der stürmt so schnell nach vor, wie damals der Picar


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Juni 2012)

davidof2001 schrieb:


> Ich frage mich gerade wer das member kirk81_4711 ist.
> Es sind ja einige Parallelen zu erkennen.


 
und



RG Now66 schrieb:


> Ja der stürmt so schnell nach vor, wie damals der Picar


 
Ach - sagt bloss es ist euch (jetzt auch endlich) aufgefallen ...



Amigafan schrieb:


> Also fast exakt so schnell wie mein i7 2600K mit 4,1GHz . . .



Das verstehe ich jetzt richtig?
Dein i7 2600K mit 4,1GHz faltet eine 6904 genau so schnell wie 2 Xeon's??


----------



## Amigafan (5. Juni 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Das verstehe ich jetzt richtig?
> Dein i7 2600K mit 4,1GHz faltet eine 6904 genau so schnell wie 2 Xeon's??



Richtig verstanden - mein i7 2600K faltet die 6904 mit einer TPF von etwa 74 min - nur leider bekomme ich diese Wu zu selten . . . 

Edit:
Und das bei einem Stromverbrauch von (kurzfristige Spitzen bis 161W) 155W - gesamtes System


----------



## mallkuss (5. Juni 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ach - sagt bloss es ist euch (jetzt auch endlich) aufgefallen ...


mir ist der schon vor Tagen aufgefallen: ist gerade mein einziger Verfolger auf dem Weg in die Top XX


----------



## davidof2001 (5. Juni 2012)

War halt nicht zu Hause. 

Aber der ist auch mit Warp 9 unterwegs.


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Juni 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Richtig verstanden - mein i7 2600K faltet die 6904 mit einer TPF von etwa 74 min



Das bringt mich dann doch ins Grübeln
Ich bin ein erklärter Freund der 2600K's; dass sie aber so gut sind hätte ich nie gedacht

Also, nochmal zum mitgeniessen... 
- bei einer 6904er WU:

ein 2600K @4100 MHz (4+4 Kerne) erreicht +/- die selbe Faltleistung <== natürlich mit "Mehrkern-Cheat" wie
zwei Xeon E5540 @2527 MHz (8+8 Kerne)

Das ist  und ich sehe kurz davor der Versuchung zu erliegen und den Cheat ebenfalls einzusetzen


----------



## Malkolm (5. Juni 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> ein 2600K @4100 MHz (4+4 Kerne) erreicht +/- die selbe Faltleistung <== natürlich mit "Mehrkern-Cheat" wie
> zwei Xeon E5540 @2527 MHz (8+8 Kerne)


 
Das wäre nur logisch und durch folgende, stark vereinfachende, Modellrechnung zu untermauern:

Ausgangspunkt dein Server: 16 Threads a 2,5 GHz ergeben 40 Pseudo-GHz

i7-2600K (~300€): 8 Threads a 4,1 GHz (32,8 GHz) * Geschwindigkeitsvorteil pro Takt durch neue Architektur von 10% (-> 36 GHz) * Geschwindigkeitsvorteil durch mutmaßlich schnellerem RAM von 10% (-> 39,7 GHz) * Geschwindigkeitsvorteil dadurch, dass es nur eine CPU ist ~ 5% -> 41,5 Pseudo-GHz

Nur mal so zum Vergleich ein i7-3930K (~500€): 12 Threads a 4,1GHz inkl. aller obigen Boni -> 62,5 Pseudo-GHz
und ein Gespann aus 2xSB-E Xeons (2x ~1000€): 32 Threads a 2,0GHz inkl. des Architekturvorteils -> 70,4 Pseudo-GHz


----------



## Schmicki (5. Juni 2012)

@ Malkolm

You made my day!


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Juni 2012)

Schmicki schrieb:


> @ Malkolm
> 
> You made my day!



Nicht wirklich - es fehlt etwas....

ein Gespann aus 2x AMD Opteron 6272 @ 2,1 GHz (2x ca. 500€): 32 Threads à 2,1 GHz ergeben 67.2 Pseudo-GHz
oder...
wer "ein Gespann aus 2xSB-E Xeons (2x ~1000€): 32 Threads a 2,0GHz inkl. des Architekturvorteils -> 70,4 Pseudo-GHz" einsetzt ist doof


----------



## acer86 (5. Juni 2012)

Gerade eben seit längeren mal wieder hier vorbei geschaut und musste gleich denken WTF!  jetzt rechnen wir schon die Ghz von Mehrkern Prozessoren zusammen  

aber wen man das so rechnen will kommt man aber nicht an den Gpu´s vorbei  GTX580 512 Cude Core´s mit 1,54Ghz getaktet macht dan nach Adam Riese 788 Pseudo-Ghz 
[Ironie ]Wer noch mit CPU faltet ist wirklich selber schuld [/ironie]


----------



## Amigafan (5. Juni 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Das bringt mich dann doch ins Grübeln
> Ich bin ein erklärter Freund der 2600K's; dass sie aber so gut sind hätte ich nie gedacht
> 
> Also, nochmal zum mitgeniessen...
> ...




 

Jetzt weißt Du auch, warum picar81_4711 "wie Schmitt´s Katze" abgegangen ist - er benutzt noch höher getaktete i7 2600K . . .

Ich habe das Ganze "als Billigvariante" für unter 500.-€ gebaut - trotz Gold-NT und hochwertigem Prozessorkühler sowie 8 GB G.Skill Sniper-Ram 1866MHz
Und wenn Du dann mal die PPD/W ausrechnest:
 ca 68K bei einer 6904 bei 155 W ~ 438PPD pro Watt!
Das schaffst Du mit nichts vergleichbarem . . .


----------



## picar81_4711 (5. Juni 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> ...Jetzt weißt Du auch, warum picar81_4711 "wie Schmitt´s Katze" abgegangen ist - er benutzt noch höher getaktete i7 2600K . . .


Nein, das ist nicht richtig. Meine 2600k laufen alle auf 3,5GHZ und schaffen somit "nur" die 6903. 6904 sind nicht möglich.....


----------



## Malkolm (5. Juni 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich - es fehlt etwas....
> 
> ein Gespann aus 2x AMD Opteron 6272 @ 2,1 GHz (2x ca. 500€): 32 Threads à 2,1 GHz ergeben 67.2 Pseudo-GHz
> oder...
> wer "ein Gespann aus 2xSB-E Xeons (2x ~1000€): 32 Threads a 2,0GHz inkl. des Architekturvorteils -> 70,4 Pseudo-GHz" einsetzt ist doof


 
Stimmt doch auch beides . Das Opteron-Gespann liegt knapp oberhalb einer SB-E Single-CPU (~135k PPD vs. ~115k PPD).
Und ja, 2000€ für ein SB-EX Dual-CPU-Gespann auszugeben ist in der Tat doof, zumindest aus reiner Faltersicht. Zwei der billigsten 8/16er CPUs falten zusammen vergleichbar schnell wie ein übertakteter 6/12er, der aber nur einen Bruchteil des Gespanns kostet.

Klar ist so eine Pseudo-GHz rechnerei natürlich nur eine Näherungen, aber durchaus eine legitime wie ich finde.
Mit GPUs kann man im Zweifel auch das Selbe anstellen, wobei aber die Architekturunterschiede viel zu groß und vielfältig sind um da zu vernünftigen Ergebnissen zu kommen.
GPUs mit CPUs vergleichen geht aber in der Tat nicht


----------



## Amigafan (6. Juni 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Nein, das ist nicht richtig. Meine 2600k laufen alle auf 3,5GHZ und schaffen somit "nur" die 6903. 6904 sind nicht möglich.....



Oh sorry - dann habe ich Dir die HW anderer Falter "untergeschoben"


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Juni 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht wirklich - es fehlt etwas....
> 
> ein Gespann aus 2x AMD Opteron 6272 @ 2,1 GHz (2x ca. 500€): 32 Threads à 2,1 GHz ergeben 67.2 Pseudo-GHz
> oder...
> wer "ein Gespann aus 2xSB-E Xeons (2x ~1000€): 32 Threads a 2,0GHz inkl. des Architekturvorteils -> 70,4 Pseudo-GHz" einsetzt ist doof


Rechne mal das Ganze auf ein Quad-Sockel-System hoch, da wirds richtig krank > SE-B gibt es in einer max. 2 und max. 4 CPU-pro System-Variante.


----------



## Raketenjoint (6. Juni 2012)

Mal eine Frage:
Ich habe vor, mir eine Ivy Bridge CPU zu kaufen. Lohnt sich (rein wegen dem Falten) der Aufpreis vom i5 auf den i7? Wie groß ist der Unterschied (% oder PPD)?


----------



## davidof2001 (6. Juni 2012)

PPDmäßig würde sich da sehr lohnen da folding@home sehr gut auf mehr Kernen skaliert. Genaue Werte kann ich da zwar nicht nennen, aber das PPD/Watt Verhältnis dürfte deutlich besser sein.


----------



## Wolvie (6. Juni 2012)

Raketenjoint schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage:
> Ich habe vor, mir eine Ivy Bridge CPU zu kaufen. Lohnt sich (rein wegen dem Falten) der Aufpreis vom i5 auf den i7? Wie groß ist der Unterschied (% oder PPD)?


 Bei den "alten" (Sandy) wars so, das der i5-2500k so um die 13-14k PPD abgeworfen hat mit normalen SMP's. Ein i7-2600k schafft so um die 20k PPD.

Neue Werte, was Ivy angeht, hatten wir hier noch gar nicht, oder ?!


----------



## Raketenjoint (6. Juni 2012)

Ah ok. Danke. Ich überlege es mir noch. 100€ sind schon viel, aber er soll ja eine Weile lang laufen.


----------



## Schmicki (6. Juni 2012)

Wenn es ums Falten geht, dann den i7. Mein i7-2600k@stock macht gut 24k PPD. Das schafft man mit dem i5 nicht mal bei 4,5 GHz. Dabei verbraucht das i7-Gesamtsystem knapp 100 W (ohne zus. Grafikkarte).


----------



## Raketenjoint (6. Juni 2012)

Ok danke. Dann werde ich wohl einen i7 holen.


----------



## Amigafan (6. Juni 2012)

Raketenjoint schrieb:


> Ok danke. Dann werde ich wohl einen i7 holen.



Beziehe mal den i7 2700K mit ein - der wird z. Zt so günstig verkauft wie der i7 2600K (260.-€) - suche einfach mal beim großen Fluß . . .


----------



## Wolvie (8. Juni 2012)

Hab heut den Kühler von meinem 2600k sauber gemacht und gleich noch den TeamGroup 1333/9-9-9-24 RAM gegen Corsair Dominator 1866/9-10-9-27 ausgetauscht. 
Hat zu einem Plus um etwa 2-3k PPD verholfen.


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Juni 2012)

Wolvie schrieb:


> Hat zu einem Plus um etwa 2-3k PPD verholfen.



Sauber, gefällt mir


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Juni 2012)

@Bumbelbee, bezogen auf http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...5/119786-eine-wuerdigung-275.html#post4291108: Nicht *archer81_4711* sondern *janeway81_4711* > Gleichberechtigung.


----------



## Wolvie (9. Juni 2012)

Ich hatte heute Nacht eine Falt-Verweigerung der besonderen Art :

Gegen 20.00 Uhr hab ich nach meinem SNBE.Sys geschaut. Freudig hab ich festgestellt, das die 6904 fertig und versendet war. Ne neue 6904 war gezogen und es wurde angefangen zu falten. 
Gegen 1.00 Uhr bin ich ins Bett, allerdings nicht ohne vorher noch mal nach SNBE zu schauen. Der Fortschritt der WU: 0,0%! CPU im Idle! 
Hab dann alles versucht: Client neugestartet, WU gelöscht und neue erhalten, "-bigbeta" gegen "-bigadv" getauscht, VM neugestartet, VM mit Updates versorgt, Host neugestartet, ...
Hat alles nichts gebracht...
Kurz: Ich bin hingesessen und hab ne neue VM aufgesetzt, FAH.Client & FahMon installiert und bin dann um halb 3 ins Bett.

@A.Meier: Du ziehst ja mit "-bigbeta" eine 6904er nach der anderen? Ging mir auch so. Hab jetz wieder "-bigadv" und ne 6903er am Start. Hab das Gefühl das man mit "-bigbeta" eher die "Großen" zieht.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Juni 2012)

@Wolvie: Ja, mit -bigbeta gibt es momentan nur P6904 (Server ist an der 7. in Folge drann) > dagegen hab ich aber gar nichts, da der Server bei dieser WU den höchsten PPD-Ausstoss hat. 
Gegen Grosse WU's hab ich nichts > ausser man kann sie nicht in der Deadline durchfalten. 

Mein Beileid zu deinem Faltärger mit deinem SNBE-System.


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Juni 2012)

@Wolvie - hoffe es fängt sich



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @Bumblebee, bezogen auf http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...5/119786-eine-wuerdigung-275.html#post4291108: Nicht *archer81_4711* sondern *janeway81_4711* > Gleichberechtigung.


 
Jein, auch wenn die Voyager ein schönes Schiff ist trägt sie doch nicht* den* Namen...



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @Wolvie: Ja, mit -bigbeta gibt es momentan nur P6904 (Server ist an der 7. in Folge drann) > dagegen hab ich aber gar nichts, da der Server bei dieser WU den höchsten PPD-Ausstoss hat.
> Gegen Grosse WU's hab ich nichts > ausser man kann sie nicht in der Deadline durchfalten.



Hab jetzt den Server 1 (Xeon's) auf -bigbeta umgestellt
Hat sich ne 6904 gezogen und faltet die mit einer TPF von 63 Minuten - hoffe es bleibt so


----------



## tom7 (10. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
war im Urlaub und hab ne Weile nicht mitgelesen. Warum produziert denn picar81_4711   "so wenig" Punkte - und Bumble dafür inzwischen so viel? (ohne jmd. zu nahe treten zu wollen)
Gruß


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Juni 2012)

tom7 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> war im Urlaub und hab ne Weile nicht mitgelesen. Warum produziert denn picar81_4711 "so wenig" Punkte - und Bumble dafür inzwischen so viel? (ohne jmd. zu nahe treten zu wollen)
> Gruß


 
Nun, der Bumble hat einen zweiten Server am Start - guckst du hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...-sammelthread-der-serverwahn.html#post3703926
und picar81_4711 hat eine zweiten Capitan auf der Brücke - den hier kirk81_4711 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## nooby-on-mp3 (11. Juni 2012)

Hallo Leute,

eine kurze Frag. Habe in letzter Zeit immer öffter P7507 WU´s, sind die neu, weil die dauern bei mir fast 2Tage?!

Mfg


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Juni 2012)

nooby-on-mp3 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> eine kurze Frag. Habe in letzter Zeit immer öffter P7507 WU´s, sind die neu, weil die dauern bei mir fast 2Tage?!
> 
> Mfg



So neu sind die nicht - mit passkey auf einem kleinen System geben die ca. 4500 Punkte
Auf einem grossen System sind es dann um 17'000 Punkte bei einer TPF von rund 5 Minuten


----------



## Amigafan (11. Juni 2012)

Irgend etwas läuft bei Stanford gerade wieder gewaltig schief:

Ich habe mich gewundert, dass ich über die letzten Stunden angeblich nur 2510 Punkte gemacht habe (WU 8009) - von meiner HD5870: NICHTS    

Eine Recherche im Log des V7er ergab aber eine Berechnung und den Versand von 2x11293er-WU´s mit (normalerweise) jeweils 1835 Punkten.
Das Auffällige:
Während der Server den Érhalt "quittiert" :
05:35:36:WU01:FS00:Server responded *WORK_ACK (400)*
05:35:36:WU01:FS00:Cleaning up
fehlt aber die Gutschrift der Punkte, die normalerweise  vor dem "Cleaning up" erfolgt:
19:04:49:WU01:FS00:Server responded *WORK_ACK (400)*
19:04:49:WU01:FS00:Final credit estimate, *1835.00 points*
19:04:49:WU01:FS00:Cleaning up

Das "Timeout" der WU´s liegt auf dem 16. bzw. 17.06.2012 . . . 

Ich empfehle daher *Allen*, die eine AMD-Karte zum Falten von *11293er_WU´s* einsetzen, eine Kontrolle der Logs - bei mir besteht das Problem seit dem Versenden einer WU nach Mitternacht . . .


Sollte sich hieran nichts ändern, wird es Zeit, Stanford bzw. Dr. Panda gewaltig auf die Finger zu klopfen . . .


Edit:

Der Work-Server dieser WU`s hat die Adresse:  171.67.108.44 - sowohl für die "Bereitstellung" der zu berechnenden als auch für die Annahme der berechneten WU´s.
Das Auffällige:
Es sind nur noch 648 WU`s "auf Lager" - dennoch sollte, solange diese noch zur Berechnung "angeboten" werden, eine korrekte Punktevergabe stattfinden . . . 


Edit2:

Gerade eben hat meine Graka eine weitere 11293er WU "abgeliefert" - und lt. Log Punkte erhalten . . . 
Ich hoffe, dass die Punkte der anderen beiden WU`s "nachgeliefert" werden . . .


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Juni 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Irgend etwas läuft bei Stanford gerade wieder gewaltig schief:
> 
> Sollte sich hieran nichts ändern, wird es Zeit, Stanford bzw. Dr. Panda gewaltig auf die Finger zu klopfen . . .



Das ist natürlich wieder mal mächtig


----------



## PAUI (11. Juni 2012)

bei meiner HD 5770 hat alles hingehauen
haste auch die neue gpu.txt?


22:07:15:WU01:FS01:0x16:Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
22:07:16:WU01:FS01:FahCore returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
22:07:16:WU01:FS01:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:OK project:11293 run:22 clone:397 gen:14 core:0x16 unit:0x000000166652edbc4d94b96d0bf5094e
22:07:16:WU01:FS01:Uploading 2.37MiB to 171.67.108.44
22:07:16:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.44:8080
22:07:22:WU01:FS01:Upload 21.09%
22:07:28:WU01:FS01:Upload 44.81%
22:07:34:WU01:FS01:Upload 68.53%
22:07:40:WU01:FS01:Upload 92.25%
22:07:43:WU01:FS01:Upload complete
22:07:43:WU01:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
22:07:43:WU01:FS01:Final credit estimate, 1835.00 points
22:07:43:WU01:FS01:Cleaning up

ich hatte übrigens den gleichen work server.


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Juni 2012)

PAUI schrieb:


> bei meiner HD 5770 hat alles hingehauen



Das lässt hoffen ...


----------



## tom7 (11. Juni 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Nun, der Bumble hat einen zweiten Server am Start - guckst du hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...-sammelthread-der-serverwahn.html#post3703926
> und picar81_4711 hat eine zweiten Capitan auf der Brücke - den hier kirk81_4711 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


 

Vielen lieben Dank für die Info Bumble!
Im Moment schaff ichs nicht alles mitzulesen, aber wenn irgendwo ein paar PPD weniger produziert werden, merkt man das sofort
Meine eigenen PPD sind davon natürlich nicht betroffen, Dank eines neuen Gold-Netzteils und damit ~100W Verbrauch beim Falten werde ich mein selbst gestecktes Ziel von 300k Pt. pro Monat auf jeden Fall weiterhin erfüllen, wenn nicht sogar ausbauen

Wieso hat sich Picar denn einen neuen ACC gemacht? (Falls du mitliest darfst du auch gerne selbst antworten )

Viele Grüße


----------



## picar81_4711 (11. Juni 2012)

tom7 schrieb:


> .....Wieso hat sich Picar denn einen neuen ACC gemacht? (Falls du mitliest darfst du auch gerne selbst antworten )
> 
> Viele Grüße


Mein Server und der 3930K falten immer noch für picar....alle anderen  falten jetzt für kirk. Warum? Da der Wettbewerb interessanter ist, wenn  man sich unter die "Falter" mischt. Und die PPD bleiben ja für das Team  gleich, egal ob ich jetzt für picar oder für kirk falte.


----------



## tom7 (11. Juni 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Mein Server und der 3930K falten immer noch für picar....alle anderen  falten jetzt für kirk. Warum? Da der Wettbewerb interessanter ist, wenn  man sich unter die "Falter" mischt. Und die PPD bleiben ja für das Team  gleich, egal ob ich jetzt für picar oder für kirk falte.


 
Alles klar, danke für die Antwort Ist ja mal ne neue Strategie, aber wieso nicht  Bald hast du die ersten Ränge im Team mit der Enterprise-Besatzung belegt

Gruß


----------



## Amigafan (14. Juni 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Mein Server und der 3930K falten immer noch für picar....alle anderen  falten jetzt für kirk. Warum? Da der Wettbewerb interessanter ist, wenn  man sich unter die "Falter" mischt. Und die PPD bleiben ja für das Team  gleich, egal ob ich jetzt für picar oder für kirk falte.



Da braucht wohl jemand Motivation und Streicheleinheiten . . .


----------



## picar81_4711 (14. Juni 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Da braucht wohl jemand Motivation und Streicheleinheiten . . .


Naja, wenn ich in den unendlichen Weiten zwischen TheWasp und Kapitan umherfliege, dann fühlt man sich sehr einsam......also hab ich kirk81_4711http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=614944 losgeschickt, um sich unter die Faltmenge zu mischen.....


----------



## Bumblebee (14. Juni 2012)

Zum lustigen Teil:


picar81_4711 schrieb:


> ......also hab ich kirk81_4711 losgeschickt, um sich unter die Faltmenge zu mischen.....


 
"Make it so" 

Aber dann...

 es regnet nicht - es *schifft* 

- Letzte Nacht Teilausfall des Netzwerkes  - geflickt aber eine Nacht lang teilweise Leerlauf ohne Punkte
- Letzte Nacht Ausfall von einem SB-Board  - mal sehen wer was wann wo wie warum...
- Und jetzt auch noch Crash der *Kaffeemaschine* 

 manchmal ist das Leben schon hart


----------



## Abductee (14. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thosch (14. Juni 2012)

Ja wenns dicke kommt dann richtig ... aber btw ... sollte man nicht F@H als Stabilitätstest etablieren ... !?!? Scheint so als das die meiste HW solch einen Stress gar nicht gewachsen ist ...


----------



## Amigafan (14. Juni 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Ja wenns dicke kommt dann richtig ... aber btw ... sollte man nicht F@H als Stabilitätstest etablieren ... !?!? Scheint so als das die meiste HW solch einen *Strass* gar nicht gewachsen ist ...


 

Ich möchte meiner Hardware auch keinen *Strass* antuen - die funkelt mich dann immer so böse an . . .


----------



## Bumblebee (14. Juni 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Ja wenns dicke kommt dann richtig ...
> aber btw ... sollte man nicht F@H als Stabilitätstest etablieren ... !?!? <= hab ich schon oft propagiert
> Scheint so als das die meiste HW solch einen Str*a*ss gar nicht gewachsen ist ...  <= der war gut


 
Danke für das Mitgefühl


----------



## Malkolm (14. Juni 2012)

F@H ist sicherlich ein guter Stresstest, aber auch kein perfekter.
Viele Instabilitäten treten ja auf wenn sich der Lastzustand schnell ändert, was F@H quasi kaum simulieren kann da hier quasi immer nur volle Pulle oder Leerlauf herrscht.

Aber Stresstests als solches sind sowieso immer so eine Sache. Ich definiere ein System immer dann als stabil wenn es das tut was es soll ohne rumzuzicken, dann ist es mir im Zweifel auch egal falls der Faltserver nicht stabil BF3 laufen lässt.


----------



## Thosch (14. Juni 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> ...


 ... ich hätte da noch ne Erbse für dich ...


----------



## PAUI (14. Juni 2012)

fast 1 Mille @*Profboom* ich hab dich fast überholt


----------



## Amigafan (15. Juni 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> ... ich hätte da noch ne Erbse für dich ...



Da ist aber jemand ziemlich humorlos . . .


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Juni 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Da ist aber jemand ziemlich humorlos . . .



Kann ich nachvollziehen - sind ja schliesslich Juwelen und kein Strass 

Nee, jetzt ist gut, sorry..


----------



## Abductee (15. Juni 2012)

habt ihr das hfm.net alle übers windows laufen?
ich wollte das am server direkt laufen lassen, scheitere aber leider daran kläglich.
die hfm.exe müsste ich über "mono" starten?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. Juni 2012)

Abductee schrieb:
			
		

> die hfm.exe müsste ich über "mono" starten?


Ja


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Juni 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> habt ihr das hfm.net alle übers windows laufen?
> ich wollte das am server direkt laufen lassen, scheitere aber leider daran kläglich.
> die hfm.exe müsste ich über "mono" starten?



Auf den Servern läuft HFM unter Linux
Insalliert nach dieser Guide [Ubuntu] Installing HFM.net in Ubuntu 10.10


----------



## T0M@0 (15. Juni 2012)

hab es auf Debian auch so hin bekommen. Allerdings kann ich es nur direkt nach nem Neustart offnen. Dann läuft es aber xD


----------



## xX jens Xx (15. Juni 2012)

Wollte mich auch mal noch eben aus den USA zurück melden 

Bin natürlich wieder mit voller Kraft dabei! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thosch (15. Juni 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Da ist aber jemand ziemlich humorlos . . .


 
_... ACH, WIRKLICH ... ?!?!?! ... _wie kommste denn darauf ??


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Juni 2012)

xX jens Xx schrieb:


> Wollte mich auch mal noch eben aus den USA zurück melden
> 
> Bin natürlich wieder mit voller Kraft dabei!


 
WB und Feuer frei 

Ach - btw - wenn wir so weiterfalten haben wir in 23 Jahren Alliance Francophone - Team Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats eingeholt


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Juni 2012)

2 News

- wir haben gegenüber Alliance Francophone - Team Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats schon ein paar Jahre aufgeholt  - weiter so 

- mein SB-Board funzt wieder
Alles auseinandergebaut und gereinigt, wieder zusammengestellt - läuft
Allerdings verträgt es nur noch 4100 MHz - sonst gibts Fehler


----------



## Z28LET (15. Juni 2012)

Vielleicht kann mir ja einer von euch helfen, oder kennt wen. 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/kaufgesuche/221006-s-nvidia-gts450-oder-auch-gtx550ti.html


----------



## ProfBoom (15. Juni 2012)

PAUI schrieb:


> fast 1 Mille @*Profboom* ich hab dich fast überholt


 Nicht nur fast, jetzt hast du es! Und gratulation zur ersten Million!
Es war ja von Anfang an nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis du mich überholst.
Jetzt geht's weiter in Richtung Platz 1!


----------



## Jared566 (15. Juni 2012)

Sagt mal .. ist bei euch auch grade die stat page http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/ down?

Da will man überprüfen ob die 25k ppd angekommen sind und dann sowas


----------



## Abductee (15. Juni 2012)

jap, geht bei mir auch nicht.

du kannst sonst hier auch nachsehen:
Kakao Stats - Team Members - PC Games Hardware


----------



## davidof2001 (16. Juni 2012)

Warum sagt mir die Kakao Seite das ich in den letzten zwei Tagen weniger Punkte gemacht habe? Bei EOC werden mir andere Zahlen angezeigt.


----------



## Amigafan (16. Juni 2012)

davidof2001 schrieb:


> Warum sagt mir die Kakao Seite das ich in den letzten zwei Tagen weniger Punkte gemacht habe? Bei EOC werden mir andere Zahlen angezeigt.


 
Weil beide Seiten den Tageswechsel unterschiedlich setzen . . . 
Folglich kommen unterschiedliche Tagesergebnisse zustande.


----------



## davidof2001 (16. Juni 2012)

Aber wenn ich bei EOC bei drei Tagen am Stück über 30k Punkte komme, müsste doch rein theoretisch Kakao auch irgendwann über 30k Punkte zeigen, oder lässt mich die Logik grad im Stich?
Eigentlich ist es mir auch egal, nur ich hab mich halt gewundert.


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Juni 2012)

davidof2001 schrieb:


> Aber wenn ich bei EOC bei drei Tagen am Stück über 30k Punkte komme, müsste doch rein theoretisch Kakao auch irgendwann über 30k Punkte zeigen, oder lässt mich die Logik grad im Stich?



Nein, die Logik stimmt schon so
Und je weiter du es "spreizt" (24h / 7d)  desto "gleicher" müsste es sein

Der Ausfall von EOC zeigt wieder mal wie man sich an etwas gewöhnt und wie sehr man es vermisst wenn es mal fehlt


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Juni 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Der Ausfall von EOC zeigt wieder mal wie man sich an etwas gewöhnt und wie sehr man es vermisst wenn es mal fehlt


Aber du musst zugeben das sie relativ häufig einen Ausfall haben. 


Man oh man, was haben wir unsere Teamproduktivität im letztem halben Jahr gesteigert : Vor einem halben Jahr war war man mit ~55kPPD bei der Tagesproduktion ungefähr auf Platz 5 > jetzt mit 127kPPD reicht es gerade mal für Platz 9.


----------



## Amigafan (16. Juni 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Man oh man, was haben wir unsere Teamproduktivität im letztem halben Jahr gesteigert : Vor einem halben Jahr war war man mit ~55kPPD bei der Tagesproduktion ungefähr auf Platz 5 > jetzt mit 127kPPD reicht es gerade mal für Platz 9.



Du sagst es . . .
Habe das "dumme Gefühl", dass ich den ersetzten Q6600 doch noch wieder "in Stellung" bringen muß - zusammen mit einer GTS450 . . .   

Natürlich mit der guten Chance, die 40°C-Marke zu knacken . . .


----------



## PAUI (16. Juni 2012)

so jetzt ist erstma das ziel gesetzt, die TOP 100 zu knacken.


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Juni 2012)

PAUI schrieb:


> so jetzt ist erstma das ziel gesetzt, die TOP 100 zu knacken.



Ein realistisches Ziel - wird etwa 3.5 Monate (bei momentaner Faltleistung) dauern


----------



## PAUI (16. Juni 2012)

danke für deine Einschätzung, kriege derzeit nur schlechte WU´s sonst habe ich meistens immer über 25k PPD gehabt.


----------



## Abductee (17. Juni 2012)

gibts zum gpu falten auch was besonders effektives, bzw. gutes punkte pro watt verhältniss?
wenn ich mir so eine GTS450 ansehe ~110W für ~14k ppd find ich das ziehmlich viel watt für die punkteausbeute.
wo liegt denn eine GT520? 4k?


----------



## Wolvie (17. Juni 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> gibts zum gpu falten auch was besonders effektives, bzw. gutes punkte pro watt verhältniss?
> wenn ich mir so eine GTS450 ansehe ~110W für ~14k ppd find ich das ziehmlich viel watt für die punkteausbeute.
> wo liegt denn eine GT520? 4k?


 GTS450 ist nach wie vor mit einer der besten Karten was PPD/Watt (und Anschaffungspreis) angeht.


----------



## Abductee (17. Juni 2012)

dabei ist das wichtigste die anzahl der shadereinheiten und deren takt, ist das richtig?


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Juni 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> gibts zum gpu falten auch was besonders effektives, bzw. gutes punkte pro watt verhältniss?
> wenn ich mir so eine GTS450 ansehe ~110W für ~14k ppd find ich das ziehmlich viel watt für die punkteausbeute.


 
Also auf 14 KPPD kommst du höchstens bei den allerbesten WU's; normal ist eher 10-12 KPPD
Aber...


Wolvie schrieb:


> GTS450 ist nach wie vor mit einer der besten Karten was PPD/Watt (und Anschaffungspreis) angeht.


 
Das stimmt schon - die "50er" (auch die 550Ti) sind generell P/L-mässig sehr gute Karten



Abductee schrieb:


> wo liegt denn eine GT520? 4k?


 
Da bin ich überfragt - aber viel kann es nicht sein - bei den wenigen Cores und DDR3-Speicher



Abductee schrieb:


> dabei ist das wichtigste die anzahl der shadereinheiten und deren takt, ist das richtig?


 
Richtig


----------



## Abductee (17. Juni 2012)

seh ich das dann richtig das ich mit sagen wir drei gts450 (~300W) gleich viel punkte bekomme wie mit einem i7-2600 (80W)?
wo ist dann genau der vorteil im gpu falten?


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Juni 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> seh ich das dann richtig das ich mit sagen wir drei gts450 (~300W) gleich viel punkte bekomme wie mit einem i7-2600 (80W)?
> wo ist dann genau der vorteil im gpu falten?


 
Berechtigte Frage - lässt sich so einfach nicht beantworten

"über den Daumen"-Vergleich

Ein I7-2600K auf 4.0 GHz liefert eine PPD-Leistung von 20-22 KPPD und verbraucht wohl (alleine) 80 Watt und kostet etwa gleich viel wie ...
... drei GTS450 liefern eine PPD-Leistung von (max.) 36 KPPD und verbrauchen wohl (alleine) 300+ Watt

Um drei GTS450 (vernünftig) zu betreiben braucht es 3 PCI-E-Slots mit min 8er-Konfiguration - allerdings keinen modernen Prozessor (ev. altes Board recyclen)
Ein I7-2600K braucht ein 1155er-Board ohne eine moderne Grafikkarte

Nachdem der Grundgedanke beim Falten eigentlich nicht die Anschaffung eines reinen Faltsystems ist spielt das im Normalfall alles keine Rolle

Wer nun aber einkauft/konfiguriert nur mit Blick auf das Falten der geht folgenden Weg (!Non-Server!):

- ich will möglichst "wattschonend" ein maximales Resultat und kaufe mir einen I7 auf ordentlichen Board ohne dezidierte Grafikkarte (günstig)
- ich will möglichst viele PPD aus einem System herausholen und kaufe einen I7 mit Spitzenboard und 2-3 Spitzen-Grafikkarten; Watt interessieren mich nicht (teuer)

So ist alles zwischen 20 KPPD und 65 KPPD möglich - je nach persönlichem Gusto
Steigern lässt sich das nur mit mehreren Systemen oder eben SERVER



Abductee schrieb:


> wo ist dann genau der vorteil im gpu falten?


 
Der "Vorteil ist dann gegeben, wenn du in ein bestehendes System "bessere" Karten einbaust


----------



## bieboderbeste (17. Juni 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> wo liegt denn eine GT520? 4k?


 
Also ich weiß nich ob sich das wirklich lohnen würde mit einer GT520...
Bei uns lässt jemand seine GT420 (700/1400) laufen und kommt auf ne PPD von ~1.700
Das beste PPD Ergebnis hatte er mit den WU´s P8032 mit 2.150 PPD

Die Sache ist halt nur die, willst du die ungenutzte GraKa von deinem Server mit nutzen und nich nur rumidlen lassen oder schonst du sie lieber ??? Wie ich das von dir in Erinnerung hatte war sie passiv gekühlt, oder ? Und was du auch mit einbeziehen musst ist, das sie auch CPU-Last erzeugt, zwar nicht viel, es wird aber die CPU TPF negativ beeinflussen.

Gruß bieboderbeste


----------



## Abductee (17. Juni 2012)

es geht nicht darum meinen server ein gpu faltupgrade zu verpassen.
thermisch möchte ich meinem server keine zusätzlichen grafikkarten  zumuten, da müsste ich meine relativ ruhigen 800rpm lüfter gegen viel  lautere exemplare tauschen.
mir gehts darum wie bumblebee angedeutet hat ein altes board zu recyclen und nur mit grafikkarten falten zu lassen.
und welche karten dabei ein sinnvolles watt/ppd verhältniss haben.

ich hab dabei auch schon mit allem möglichen rumgegeistert, alle pci steckplätze mit GT520er zu belegen, etc...
zwei GTS450 sollten das aber viel besser können und mit den extra pcie stromsteckern das board auch nicht so belasten.
nur der stromverbrauch schreckt mich dann doch etwas ab.


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Juni 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> mir gehts darum wie bumblebee angedeutet hat ein altes board zu recyclen und nur mit grafikkarten falten zu lassen.
> und welche karten dabei ein sinnvolles watt/ppd verhältnis haben.
> 
> ... zwei GTS450 sollten das aber viel besser können und mit den extra pcie stromsteckern das board auch nicht so belasten.
> nur der stromverbrauch schreckt mich dann doch etwas ab.



Für dieses spezielle Projekt würde ich tatsächlich auf (2) GTS450 zurückgreifen.
Die tiefen Investitionen (Kaufpreis und Strompreis) resultieren in doch "ordentlichen" PPD-Werten

Und dann noch....

Es gibt ja alte Weisheiten - die ich manchmal hier auch zitiere
In dem Fall "Es gibt nichts was es nicht gibt" und "Immer wenn du meinst du hast schon alles gesehen.."

Da komme ich heute Nachmittag in meine Zweitwohnung zurück und - logisch als erstes - schaue nach was meine 2 Rechner machen.
Der eine der beiden faltet auf einer GTX560 (non-Ti) eine 8009 mit einer PPD von gut 600 Punkten 
Ich gucke nach was da los ist und sehe (im GPU-Z), das die Karte *mit 50 MHz* läuft
Und um das ganze noch ein bissele müschteriööser zu machen - *bei voller Speicher- und Shader-Clock *


----------



## Jared566 (17. Juni 2012)

Hey Leute, ich habe derzeit ein kleines problem, möchte dafür aber keinen neuen thread aufmachen. Wie ihr ja sicher mitbekommen habt, faltet für mich ein Server mit 16 Kernen. Im FHM.NET werden auch 22k ppd angezeigt, jedoch kommen nur 1,8k an .. woran könnte das liegen? Der fah Client 6 zeigt an, das die komplette Wu erfolgreich hochgeladen wurde...

Mfg Jared


----------



## ernei (17. Juni 2012)

Hi,



			
				Abductee schrieb:
			
		

> seh ich das dann richtig das ich mit sagen wir drei gts450 (~300W) gleich viel punkte bekomme wie mit einem i7-2600 (80W)?
> wo ist dann genau der vorteil im gpu falten?



Ja, das siehst Du richtig. BEI 24/7!!!
Je weniger Stunden Du faltest, desto besser wird das Verhältnis zur GPU. Bei meinem i7 920@3,5G kommt es immer wieder vor, dass ich beim SMP die Death Line nicht schaffe. Meine 560ti hat bis jetzt jede WU geschafft.

Edit: Ich wollte allgemein darauf hinweisen, dass sich die Effizienz des CPU falten, bei Freizeitfaltern sehr stark verschlechtert.


----------



## PAUI (17. Juni 2012)

was haltet ihr eigl. von der GT 640, die hat 23nm und verbraucht noch weniger strom.


----------



## Uwe64LE (17. Juni 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> seh ich das dann richtig das ich mit sagen wir drei gts450 (~300W) gleich viel punkte bekomme wie mit einem i7-2600 (80W)?
> wo ist dann genau der vorteil im gpu falten?


Ganz einfach: Erstens schwankt die Punktausbeute bei der GTS450 nicht so extrem wie beim i7 2600K und zweitens
gibt es ja auch Leute, die nicht 24/7 falten. Beim GPU Falten geht dir dann kein Bonus verloren, während SMP oder gar BIG 
Falten ohne Bonus schon ziemlich blöd wäre. 

btw. Hätte heute ein persönliches Rekordergebnis einfahren können, wenn sich mein 2600K nicht vorhin so eine grottenschlechte WU (P 7611)
gezogen hätte, die nun alles kaputt macht.


----------



## Thosch (17. Juni 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> ...
> Es gibt ja alte Weisheiten - die ich manchmal hier auch zitiere
> In dem Fall "Es gibt nichts was es nicht gibt" und "Immer wenn du meinst du hast schon alles gesehen.."
> ...[/B]


 Das is ja mal aaarg bööööse ...


----------



## Wolvie (17. Juni 2012)

PAUI schrieb:


> was haltet ihr eigl. von der GT 640, die hat 23nm und verbraucht noch weniger strom.


 Aber NUR wenn's auch wirklich 23nm (waren's nicht 28nm? ) sind. Und demnach keine umgelabelte Fermi, sondern eine echte Kepler ist.

Vielleicht kommt ja auch eine "GTS650" ohne zusätzlichen Stromstecker.


----------



## PAUI (17. Juni 2012)

Wolvie schrieb:


> Aber NUR wenn's auch wirklich 23nm (waren's nicht 28nm? ) sind. Und demnach keine umgelabelte Fermi, sondern eine echte Kepler ist.
> 
> Vielleicht kommt ja auch eine "GTS650" ohne zusätzlichen Stromstecker.


 hast recht 28nm.

komisch habe jetzt wieder wu´s die derbst punkte hageln. bin bei 45K PPD
1 stunde ne WU fertig. zurzeit grade ne 8046.

aller 3 stunden 6000 Punkte, soviel hatte ich noch nie.


----------



## bieboderbeste (18. Juni 2012)

Laut Aussage von nVidia wird es wohl nur umgelabelte Fermi´s der GT640 im OEM Bereich geben... 

Es sollte bei genauem hinsehen also auch eine Kepler GPU in der GT640 Mainstream verbaut sein. Mit 65 Watt und ohne zusätzlichen Stromstecker find ich es ne gute Alternative zur GTS450 und sie hat ja auch die doppelten CudaCores und liegt in einem Preissegment von ~ 80 - 110 €, je nach Hersteller.

Allerdings sollte man glaub ich erstmal sehen was andere damit an PPD einfahren und ob sich der Umstieg oder auch Einstieg damit lohnt... 

Gruß bieboderbeste


----------



## PAUI (18. Juni 2012)

aber war das denn nicht so das die richtigen Kepler karten übelst schlecht für´s Falten geeignet sind? (z.b. GTX 670 oder 680)?
z.b. die hier hat die meiste taktung und hat auch keinen stromanschluss Gigabyte GeForce GT 640, 2GB DDR3, VGA, 2x DVI, HDMI (GV-N640OC-2GI) | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Juni 2012)

PAUI schrieb:


> aber war das denn nicht so das die richtigen Kepler karten übelst schlecht für´s Falten geeignet sind?



Richtig - ich kann es nicht oft genug wiederholen...
Die bisher erhältlichen Kepler sind *keine* Falterkarten


----------



## Wolvie (18. Juni 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Richtig - ich kann es nicht oft genug wiederholen...
> Die bisher erhältlichen Kepler sind *leider keine* Falterkarten


 *GluGscheiß*


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Juni 2012)

Wolvie schrieb:


> *GluGscheiß*


 *<===* ist es schlimm wenn ich das jetzt grad nicht verstehe??


----------



## Thosch (18. Juni 2012)

... nööö ...


----------



## PAUI (18. Juni 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Richtig - ich kann es nicht oft genug wiederholen...
> Die bisher erhältlichen Kepler sind *keine* Falterkarten


 naja wusste das nicht mehr so genau, deswegen hab ich mal nachgefragt, also bleibt nur die gts 450 übrig die am meisten sinn machen würde.


----------



## Wolvie (18. Juni 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> *<===* ist es schlimm wenn ich das jetzt grad nicht verstehe??


 Nein....


----------



## davidof2001 (19. Juni 2012)

Meine beiden C2D kauen die nächsten 5 Tage an einer 7645 mit einer TPF von fast 1,5h. Das ist doch mal eine Ansage, oder?


----------



## Bumblebee (19. Juni 2012)

Btw. ich installiere mal probehalber den neuen Treiber *304.48 **BETA *- hat auch eine neue PysX-Version
Info wenn ich was habe ...


----------



## Schmidde (19. Juni 2012)

Hm, heute Nacht bei Gewitter ein paar Minuten Stromausfall....hat gereicht um eine 6903, die rund bei 80% lag, zu killen


----------



## mattinator (19. Juni 2012)

Mein Beileid. 
OT: Bei uns war gestern 20:17 Uhr komplett DVB-T weg. Zum Glück gab's bei ZDF einen Livestream von der Euro 2012.


----------



## Crymes (19. Juni 2012)

gibts schon was neues betüglich des OpenCL Clients für AMD Karten?


----------



## Bumblebee (19. Juni 2012)

Crymes schrieb:


> gibts schon was neues bezüglich des OpenCL Clients für AMD Karten?



Nope - nix offizielles


----------



## Thosch (19. Juni 2012)

Schmidde schrieb:


> Hm, heute Nacht bei Gewitter ein paar Minuten Stromausfall....hat gereicht um eine 6903, die rund bei 80% lag, zu killen


 Ohh ... derb böse ... Beileid.


Bumblebee schrieb:


> Btw. ich installiere mal probehalber den neuen Treiber *304.48 **BETA *- hat auch eine neue PysX-Version
> Info wenn ich was habe ...


 Neues mit dem Treiber ...?


----------



## mattinator (19. Juni 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Neues mit dem Treiber ...?


 
Mit meiner HW (s. Signatur) ohne Probleme.


----------



## tom7 (19. Juni 2012)

PAUI schrieb:


> komisch habe jetzt wieder wu´s die derbst punkte hageln. bin bei 45K PPD
> 1 stunde ne WU fertig. zurzeit grade ne 8046.
> 
> aller 3 stunden 6000 Punkte, soviel hatte ich noch nie.



Hatte ich auch, aber wenn ich das richtig sehe, haben sie inzwischen die Basepoints so stark nach unten korrigiert, dass die WU nur noch 1/3 der ursprünglichen PPD bringt, und damit in etwa so viel wie andere WUs auch.
Schade, war aber auch klar


----------



## PAUI (19. Juni 2012)

tom7 schrieb:


> Hatte ich auch, aber wenn ich das richtig sehe, haben sie inzwischen die Basepoints so stark nach unten korrigiert, dass die WU nur noch 1/3 der ursprünglichen PPD bringt, und damit in etwa so viel wie andere WUs auch.
> Schade, war aber auch klar


 ich sehs auch gerade, hatte mich schon gewundert und hatte den fahclient gestoppt und jetzt wieder gestartet.
84,4 credit lächerlich.

EDIT: und laut HFM.net haben die die deadline von 3 Tagen auf 1,6 runtergesetzt.
toll jetzt nur noch 3k PPD.
von 40k auf 3k PPD lol übelst genervt die workunit.


----------



## Thosch (19. Juni 2012)

mattinator schrieb:


> Mit meiner HW (s. Signatur) ohne Probleme.


 Mir ging´s eher um die Leistung wenn da neues Physx-Zeuch drinn is ...


----------



## Bumblebee (19. Juni 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Neues mit dem Treiber ...?


 
Guckst du hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...223123-neuer-n_vidia-treiber-304-48-beta.html


----------



## Muschkote (19. Juni 2012)

Das nenne ich Genauigkeit 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (19. Juni 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Mir ging´s eher um die Leistung wenn da neues Physx-Zeuch drinn is ...


 Keine Probleme heißt, nicht schlechter als vorher. Ansonsten hätte ich es geschrieben.



Muschkote schrieb:


> Das nenne ich Genauigkeit
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Kann ich auch, allerdings auf kleinerem Niveau.


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Juni 2012)

Nachdem ich heute beim ersten Update (3am) feststellen musste, dass fast 50% der Faltleitstung auf mein Konto gehen...
... ist nun die zweite Ablieferung (6am) noch schlechter (und wieder fast 50% von mir) - das kann ja wohl nicht mit rechten Dingen zugehen

Gibts bei euch in Deutscheland ein Problem mit dem Netz oder was ist kaputt??


----------



## Schmicki (20. Juni 2012)

Da hast du recht, Bumble. Beim letzten Update haben nur 32 Falter Punkte abgeliefert. Vielleicht war es nur ein unglücklicher Zufall, dass keine dicken Fische dabei waren. Warten wir mal das nächste Update ab.


----------



## Amigafan (20. Juni 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Nachdem ich heute beim ersten Update (3am) feststellen musste, dass fast 50% der Faltleitstung auf mein Konto gehen...
> ... ist nun die zweite Ablieferung (6am) noch schlechter (und wieder fast 50% von mir) - das kann ja wohl nicht mit rechten Dingen zugehen
> 
> Gibts bei euch in Deutscheland ein Problem mit dem Netz oder was ist kaputt??



Nein - aber ich "backe" z. B. auch "kleinere Fische" - ab 1835 Punkte aufwärts.
Da ist nicht immer ein größeres Punkte-Update dabei . . .  (wobei ich beide Male "geliefert" habe )

Außerdem solltest Du Dich nicht beschweren - in den letzten 7 Tagen haben wir jeweils über 3 Mio Punkte erfaltet - bei diesem warmen Wetter doch beachtlich!  


Du bist wohl die letzte Zeit zu sehr verwöhnt worden . . .


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Juni 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> .... Du bist wohl die letzte Zeit zu sehr verwöhnt worden . . .



Ja saaag-emaaal, wie redest du eigentlich mit mir ....
Neee, wie schreibst du eigentlich mit... erm.. nee - auch nicht... egal ... MUAHAHAHAHA
Was auch immer ich nehme - ich sollte weniger davon nehmen 

Ernsthaft - ihr liefert sehr gute Arbeit ab und ich bin sehr stolz auf uns alle (Ich habe euch ja auch noch speziell ge-würdigt vor kurzem)
War bloss komisch, dass das Verhältnis sich so seltsam präsentiert hatte.


----------



## GBoos (20. Juni 2012)

Hallo .... also ich habe heute mal mit dem Folden begonnen. Client 7.1.52 installiert und dann los ... lol. So schaut es bei mir aus. Eure Expert-Einstellungen usw muss ich erstmal durcharbeiten. Na mal sehen was daraus entsteht. Bin gespannt. Hier mal ein Screenshot. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: 

So nach einigen Stunden laeuft noch alles wie gehabt. Eure Expert-Tips durchzuarbeiten ist ja der Wahnsinn. LoL. Hier mal ein Update nach der Nacht-Session.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruesse Mike


----------



## Speeedy (21. Juni 2012)

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit nem *Intel Xeon E3-1230V2* wieviel PPD macht der so und wie sehr unterscheidet er sich damit von einem i5 2500k oder 2600k die ja ähnlich teuer sind?
Und reicht der um damit auch Big zu falten?

Bin momentan am überlegen mir einen Homeserver für alles mögliche auf zu bauen und würde den dann eventuell nebenbei falten lassen wollen. 
Also ein Mediaserver für TV, Backups usw. und nebenbei ein kleines Faltwunder. 
Die Eier legende Wollmilchsau also.


----------



## Z28LET (21. Juni 2012)

Bitte bedenken, bei dieser CPU ist keine GPU dabei.
Das heist du muss eine extra Grafikkarte installieren!

Lieber eine Sandy oder Ivy nehmen mit iGPU, das ist sparsamer!


----------



## Speeedy (21. Juni 2012)

Ja danke, das hab ich auch grad mitbekommen. 
Dann müsste es eventuell sogar ein Xeon E3-1245 v2 werden, für 40€ mehr.
Aber ich bin ja auch erstmal am Infos einholen und muss dann mal abwägen.


----------



## Speeedy (22. Juni 2012)

Meine GF 560 TI 2GB ist endlich da.  
Schnell noch einrichten und dann Wochenendausflug genießen und dabei endlich mal paar Punkte machen..  
Der Rest kommt erst später in Form eines 3770k.

Junge ist die laut...  

Na dann kommt zum schluss wohl auch noch ne wakü!


----------



## PAUI (23. Juni 2012)

weis einer die optimalen Flags für ne 7970. die ist nämlich heute in mein Rechner gekommen


----------



## ProfBoom (23. Juni 2012)

Ich habe bei meiner Radeon 5770 folgendes:
client-type: advanced
extra-core-args: -forceasm


----------



## PAUI (24. Juni 2012)

lol 6900 PPD, das hat auch fast meine hd 5770 geschafft, die 7970 hat doch viel mehr shader und transistoren, verstehe das nicht.


----------



## Amigafan (24. Juni 2012)

ProfBoom schrieb:


> Ich habe bei meiner Radeon 5770 folgendes:
> client-type: advanced
> *extra-core-args: -forceasm*



Der Nächste, der ein bereits ein in Standarteinstellung gesetztes Flag noch einmal setzt - was soll das??? 
Es bringt nämlich nichts . . . - außer Probleme!

Denn:
Sollten die Programmierer in einer neuen Version vergessen, das doppelte Setzten eines Flags "abzufangen", gibt es Probleme - und dann wird über eben diese geschimpft . . . 
Also unterlaßt bitte - in eigenem Interesse - solches "Ansinnen" . . .


----------



## PAUI (24. Juni 2012)

gabs nich mal nen Beta flag für die neuen AMD Karten?


----------



## RG Now66 (24. Juni 2012)

PAUI schrieb:


> lol 6900 PPD, das hat auch fast meine hd 5770 geschafft, die 7970 hat doch viel mehr shader und transistoren, verstehe das nicht.


 
Gratz zur neuen Graka 

Aber die PPD bei der 7970 reißen ja keine aus den Socken... Da sind Nvidia ertragreicher...
Hat sonst noch wer Vergleichwerte ,würde mich interessieren?


----------



## ProfBoom (24. Juni 2012)

Danke für den Hinweis, Amigafan.

Das ist ein Überbleibsel aus vergangenen Tagen, wo es einfach nötig war, da ich zu oft irgendwann gemerkt habe, dass die Optimierungen nicht eingeschaltet waren.

Alledings glaube ich nicht, dass es Probleme geben wird weil das Flag zweimal gesetzt ist.
In den neuen SMP-Cores a3 und neuer sind die Optimierungen direkt im Quelltext (also nicht abschaltbar), das Flag dürfte also gar nicht abgefragt werden und nur noch für die alten cores vorhanden sein.


Einen direkten Vergleich zur 7970 habe ich nicht, aber zur 7870:
7300-7800 PPD


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Juni 2012)

Das Bumbelbee nicht noch ganz unglücklich wird (http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...5/119786-eine-wuerdigung-282.html#post4336112) :

Erst mal die gute Nachricht: Mein Server läuft wie eine Eins und faltet eine P6904 nach der anderen. 


Die schlechte Nachricht: Meine PS3 hat seit Samstag Abend einen YLOD. 

Ich hoffe es ist "nur" eine defekte Lötstelle > über den einen Aussendienstmitarbeiter unserer Firma habe ich Kontakt zu einer Person die spezialisiert darauf ist defekte Lötstellen auf Platinen zu finden (kostet mich einen Zustupf in die Kaffekasse ).
Muss heute Abend meine PS3 zerlegen und dann das Beste hoffen. 
Schlimmstenfalls muss ich halt ne neue PS3 kaufen.


----------



## mattinator (25. Juni 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Muss heute Abend meine PS3 zerlegen und dann das Beste hoffen.
> Schlimmstenfalls muss ich halt ne neue PS3 kaufen.


 
Viel Glück. Btw., gibt es nicht bald 'ne PS4 ?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Juni 2012)

Je nach Quelle hört man unterschiedliches, ich halte es für am wahrscheinlichsten das sie an Weihnachten 2014 auf den Markt kommt.

Das ich wieder ne PS3 haben werde ist ganz klar, hab noch ne ganze Menge an Spielen rumliegen die ich zum Teil noch nicht mal angespielt habe  > jaja, die liebe Arbeit (Markissenbau Hochsaison) und meine anderen Hobbys.


----------



## Speeedy (26. Juni 2012)

Überlege immernoch ob es Sinn macht mir einen Homeserver zu basteln der backup, multimedia, eventuell gameserver und Cloud bereitstellt und der nebenbei noch 24/7 big faltet. Was sagt ihr dazu?
Macht das Sinn, hab ein wenig Angst das das falten mir die Performance der anderen Sachen derbe kaputt macht!?
Und was für einen cpu brauche ich damit ich auch noch die deadline halten kann? 
Wenn ich es richtig machen will und ECC RAM nutze, muss es doch auch ein Xeon sein nicht wahr?


----------



## PAUI (26. Juni 2012)

also der f@h client läuft mit low Priorität, also das system geht vor.


----------



## Speeedy (26. Juni 2012)

So sollte es sein ja. Bei meinem Rechner merke ich zur Zeit aber schon wenn der f@h client läuft, dann stockt der Rest schon etwas.

Könnte allerdings daran liegen das der CPU ja sicherlich auch ein wenig beim GPU falten mitwirken muss und meine CPU momentan noch recht schwach gegenüber der Graka ist (C2D E6600@3,33 Ghz in Verbindung mit GF 560 TI 2 GB).

Beides faltet zur Zeit parallel und selbst bei einfachen Sachen merke ich schon das das System gebremst wird. Vllt wäre das dann im server nicht das Problem weil da ja keine GraKa faltet. Weiß nicht ob meine Vermutung so zutreffen könnte aber ich mach mir halt sorgen das gestreamte Filme dann anfangen zu stocken usw.

Ich hätte dafür vielleicht mal ein neues Thema auf machen sollen, was? Sorry! 
Wenn ich soll, kann ich das auch noch machen.?


----------



## Abductee (26. Juni 2012)

Viele Serverboards akzeptieren auch normalen RAM, daher macht ECC RAM keinen Sinn.
Ein höherer Takt, niedrige Latenz und Spannung sind da wichtiger.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. Juni 2012)

Speeedy schrieb:
			
		

> ich mach mir halt sorgen das gestreamte Filme dann anfangen zu stocken usw.


Streamen und falten geht problemlos miteinander, mach ich auch mit meinem Server.


----------



## Amigafan (26. Juni 2012)

Und stocken tut der Rechner wegen der faltenden Graka - nicht  wegen des Prozessors. 
Das ist aber allgemein so bei Nvidia-Grakas . . .


----------



## Wolvie (26. Juni 2012)

Speeedy schrieb:


> Überlege immernoch ob es Sinn macht mir einen Homeserver zu basteln der backup, multimedia, eventuell gameserver und Cloud bereitstellt und der nebenbei noch 24/7 big faltet. Was sagt ihr dazu?[...]


Wenn du BIGs falten möchtest brauchst du mindestens 16 Threads und dementsprechende HW, was wiederrum erhebliche Kosten nachsich zieht. 
Wenn alles als normaler, kleiner (stromsparend und leise) Homeserver geplant ist, sind normale SMP-WU's wohl die bessere Wahl, bzw. die einzige Wahl.


Was anderes:

Ich beobachte das schon länger.
Mit einer 6903 macht meine SBNE 126k - 128k PPD (Heute neuer Höchstand: 129.168 PPD ).
Mit einer 6904 macht ich eigentlich die selben Punkte, also auch so um die 126k -128k PPD.
Normal macht man mit einer 6904 im Vergleich zur 6903 doch nochmal n Stück mehr PPD?


----------



## Speeedy (26. Juni 2012)

Wofür wäre den ECC RAM erst ratsam? 
Habe mich bei Kaufberatung auch schon informiert über einen solchen Server und dort hieß es immer ECC RAM verwenden.
Allerdings wurde dabei F@H auch eher außer acht gelassen, da niemand dort damit Erfahrung hatte.

Man kann doch auch über Tricks big auf nem 4 Kern +SMT falten oder?
Aber damit mach ich mich wohl unbeliebt, so etwas vor zu haben.

Was ist an einem Xeon für den 1155 Sockel besser als an einem preislich vergleichbaren Desktop CPU, wenn ich eh kein ECC nutze?


----------



## davidof2001 (26. Juni 2012)

1. Der Preis im Gegensatz zum Desktoppendant. Welcher sich aber dadurch wieder ausgleicht, dass man noch eine Grafikkarte kaufen muss (da Xeon ohne iGP).
2. Die niedrigere TPD wegen der fehlenden iGP. Dadurch werden die wohl nicht so warm. Allerdings kann man bei den Desktopversionen die iGP auch deaktivieren im UEFI und hat die gleiche niedrigere TDP.

Muss man also für sich selber klar machen was besser geeignet ist.


----------



## Bumblebee (26. Juni 2012)

Speeedy schrieb:


> Wofür wäre den ECC RAM erst ratsam?
> Habe mich bei Kaufberatung auch schon informiert über einen solchen Server und dort hieß es immer ECC RAM verwenden.
> Allerdings wurde dabei F@H auch eher außer acht gelassen, da niemand dort damit Erfahrung hatte.



Kann sein, dass es Applikationen gibt wo das ECC Vorteile bringt
Jedenfalls sind auf meinen beiden Server auch keine verbaut - und alles läuft problemlos



Speeedy schrieb:


> Man kann doch auch über Tricks big auf nem 4 Kern +SMT falten oder?
> Aber damit mach ich mich wohl unbeliebt, so etwas vor zu haben.



Jetzt sei doch nicht so eingebildet  - um sich hier unbeliebt zu machen braucht es wesentlich mehr 
Tatsächlich gibt es da einen "Cheat" dazu - ich persönlich lehne es aber (immer noch) ab so zu falten


----------



## Amigafan (26. Juni 2012)

ECC-Ram wird verwendet, um Fehler, die durch "Unzulänglichkeiten" des Rams entstehen können, abzufangen bzw zu korrigieren - wichtig , wenn man z. B. mit Datenbanken arbeitet.
Denn jeder Fehler darin würde weitere Fehler (im Datenbestand) nach sich ziehen - und die Daten würden unbrauchbar . . .


----------



## Speeedy (26. Juni 2012)

Achso also nur bei Daten die auf einander aufbauen so zu sagen.
Na das klingt ja dann wirklich eher unwichtig.

Wollte auch nicht eingebildet oder so klingen! ^^ Wegen dem “Cheat“ meinte ich auch eher das ich befürchte das mir da niemand was empfehlen kann oder möchte, weil das hier vielleicht eher unpopulär und ein Tabu-Thema ist.


----------



## Bumblebee (26. Juni 2012)

Speeedy schrieb:


> Na das klingt ja dann wirklich eher unwichtig.



Beim falten sicherlich nicht wichtig



Speeedy schrieb:


> Wollte auch nicht eingebildet oder so klingen! ^^



Hast du auch nicht - das war ja en Gäähääg 



Speeedy schrieb:


> ... das mir da niemand was empfehlen kann oder möchte, weil das hier vielleicht eher unpopulär und ein Tabu-Thema ist.



Ich empfehle dir die Suchfunktion hier


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. Juni 2012)

@Speeedy: Für den Fall das du wirklich über einen echten Server nachdenkst, rate ich dir ihn mit Opterons zu bestücken > sie verbrauchen zwar einweig mehr Strom, sind aber leistungsstärker und der grösste Vorteil ist das nur etwa die Hälfte eines ungefähr gleichstarken Xeonsystems kosten.


----------



## Speeedy (26. Juni 2012)

Hmm.. Naja muss da wohl noch mal ein wenig genauer schaun.
Die Sache ist das die im Kaufberatungsunterforum eher zum xeon (sagen wir e3 1245) geraten haben und nicht zum desktop (sagen wir 2600k) dabei hat der 2600k ein großes OC Potenzial und kostet das gleiche bei gleicher Cachegröße und höherem Takt. WARUM?

Bin ja eher von der Idee "NAS"  zu  "ach bau ich selbst" und dann zu "Naja dann könnte es ja auch gleich falten.." gekommen.
Möchte jetzt eigentlich keinen 1000€ Server zurechtbasteln. Dachte eigentlich eher so an 400-500€.
So dicke Systeme wie manch einer hier vielleicht hat, sind mir zu krass, also 2 CPU's die je 500€ kosten oder noch mehr, ist mir zu heftig.


----------



## Abductee (26. Juni 2012)

wenn dir der stromverbrauch egal ist, könntest du auch über grafikkarten falten.
wenn der rechner in einem bewohnten raum steht könnte man da auch leichter mit der lautstärke hantieren indem man nur falten lässt wenn keiner da ist.
zwei/drei GTS450 zbsp, die sind auch in der anschaffung human.
im ausgleich dafür eine kleine, bzw. stromsparendere cpu.
braucht halt mehr strom als reines falten über die cpu.


----------



## Amigafan (27. Juni 2012)

Und bevor Du an einen 2600K denkst - mache mal den Preisvergleich zum 2700K!
Vor einigen Wochen waren beide gleich teuer - also würde ich dann den 2700K empfehlen (den ich mir für 260 Euronen zugelegt habe  - statt eines 2600K zum gleichen Preis!)


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (27. Juni 2012)

@bumble , hast du eventuell erfahrung mit dem neuen treiber von nvidia und der stabilität usw in verbindung mit einer 450 gts GLH  , 

und meine nächste frage wäre welche VID liegt bei dir bei den karten an ? 

ich habe das prob das meine karte instabil ist und nur eine VID von 1.067v hat. wenn ich die per software auf 1.087v anhebe geht die karte augenscheinlich. 

würde gerne mal wieder falten aber da wäre nen stabiles system von vorteil.


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Juni 2012)

Mr.Ultimo schrieb:


> @bumble , hast du eventuell erfahrung mit dem neuen treiber von nvidia und der stabilität usw in verbindung mit einer 450 gts GLH ,


Bisher noch nicht; werde ich aber am Wochenende (vorher geht nicht) ausprobieren.



Mr.Ultimo schrieb:


> ... und meine nächste frage wäre welche VID liegt bei dir bei den karten an ?
> ich habe das prob das meine karte instabil ist und nur eine VID von 1.067v hat. wenn ich die per software auf 1.087v anhebe geht die karte augenscheinlich.


Kann ich dir so (noch) nicht sagen; aber am Wochenende ....



Mr.Ultimo schrieb:


> würde gerne mal wieder falten aber da wäre nen stabiles system von vorteil.



Würde dich gerne mal wieder falten sehen und ja, ein stabiles System wäre extrem hilfreich


----------



## Uwe64LE (27. Juni 2012)

Kleines Jubiläum 
1.000ste WU für PCGH


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Juni 2012)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Kleines Jubiläum
> 1.000ste WU für PCGH



Na da sag ich doch


----------



## PAUI (27. Juni 2012)

auch ein  von mir.

hab vorhins 2 defekte 7083 gehabt.

15:36:35:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 0 out of 50000000 steps  (0%)
15:36:36:WU00:FS00:FahCore returned: INTERRUPTED (102 = 0x66)

und jetzt hab ich ne 7083 mit 900 PPD und ner ETA von 3D 22H


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Juni 2012)

Mr.Ultimo schrieb:


> und meine nächste frage wäre welche VID liegt bei dir bei den karten an ?
> 
> ich habe das prob das meine karte instabil ist und nur eine VID von 1.067v hat. wenn ich die per software auf 1.087v anhebe geht die karte augenscheinlich.


Ich hab mal kurz bei meiner GTS450 GLH nachgeschaut, die kommt beim falten (Werks-OC) mit genau 1.000V aus.


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Juni 2012)

PAUI schrieb:


> auch ein  von mir.
> 
> hab vorhins 2 defekte 7083 gehabt.
> 
> ...



Also die 7083 ist schon ein grösseres Kalliber - aber 900 PPD? ... da ist was faul
Die Base-Points von der WU sind schon 1220.83 - ohne Bonus-Multiplikator


----------



## PAUI (27. Juni 2012)

Da haut die anzeige vom hfm.net nich hin, aber der server läuft auf 100%

EDIT: die 7083 ist ein übelst zäher brocken, bin jetzt bei 1100 PPD, habs auch mit dem Points calculator nachgerechnet haut hin.

TPF: 46min 26sec


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (28. Juni 2012)

danke für die info ^^ 


hat wer ne idee was mann mit nem 980x so alles anstellen kann ?

oder kenn jemand wen der da mit was folding technisch anfangen könnte ^^


----------



## picar81_4711 (28. Juni 2012)

Mr.Ultimo schrieb:


> hat wer ne idee was mann mit nem 980x so alles anstellen kann ?
> 
> oder kenn jemand wen der da mit was folding technisch anfangen könnte ^^



Ja, bei mir läuft einer. Unter Linux mit den Parametern "-smp -bigbeta" bis zu 90k PPD. Unter Windows mit "-smp" bis zu 50K PPD. (Meine PPD-Angaben sind mit 4,1GHZ gemacht)


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (28. Juni 2012)

brauchste noch einen ?   xD


----------



## nfsgame (28. Juni 2012)

So, ich muss mal für ne Nacht das Falten unterbrechen - bevor die AMD-Sensoren 84°C in CoreTemp melden braucht es ein bisschen und ich werde morgen Früh mal das Kühlkonzept optimieren...


----------



## picar81_4711 (28. Juni 2012)

Mr.Ultimo schrieb:


> brauchste noch einen ?   xD



Warum faltest Du nicht damit? Ich hab schon 6 Rechner am laufen.....


----------



## PAUI (29. Juni 2012)

hätte ich de geld *******, hätte ich jetzt ja gesagt.


----------



## Bumblebee (29. Juni 2012)

nfsgame schrieb:


> So, ich muss mal für ne Nacht das Falten unterbrechen - bevor die AMD-Sensoren 84°C in CoreTemp melden braucht es ein bisschen und ich werde morgen Früh mal das Kühlkonzept optimieren...



Ja, die letzten beiden Tage (und wohl noch die nächsten paar) waren/sind kühltechnisch eine Herausforderung.


----------



## Bumblebee (29. Juni 2012)

*Ach du herrieee*

Ach du herrieee 1:

35 - 40° (trotz optimierter Lüftung) in den "Falterzimmern" (bloss Keller ist besser)

Ach du herrieee 2:
Die WU's (GPU) 762x sind sowas von grottig


----------



## Schmidde (29. Juni 2012)

Meinem Server scheint die Hitze wohl ganz gut zu tun....die TPF bei den 6903er fällt und fällt  

Was wohl nicht zuletzt auch am zusätzlichen Arbeitsspeicher liegt


----------



## picar81_4711 (30. Juni 2012)

Na toll, die Server sind mal wieder down. Kann keine WUs senden und auch nicht empfangen, sowohl BIGs als auch normale SMPs.


----------



## Bumblebee (30. Juni 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Na toll, die Server sind mal wieder down. Kann keine WUs senden und auch nicht empfangen, sowohl BIGs als auch normale SMPs.



.. Hat sich wohl erholt - keine Probleme hier


----------



## Wolvie (30. Juni 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> .. Hat sich wohl erholt - keine Probleme hier


 Kann ich nicht bestätigen.
Sehe hier gerade zufällig, das mein Laptop seit 3h versucht sich ne neue WU zu ziehen...


----------



## picar81_4711 (30. Juni 2012)

Bevor ich in die Arbeit ging, versuchte ich um 20.00h nochmal, eine neue SMP-WU zu laden, leider ohne Erfolg.... Hoffentlich wird das bald behoben, denn jetzt in ein paar Stunden kommen meine BIGs zum senden und ich bin nicht zu Hause.....


----------



## Wolvie (1. Juli 2012)

Selbst jetzt bekomme ich keine neue WU. 
Ist nun mal Wochenende, da dauert das mit dem fixen bekanntlich länger als sonst.

@Picar: Ich drück dir die Daumen, das zumindest beim Upload nichts schief geht.


----------



## davidof2001 (1. Juli 2012)

So, bei mir gibt auch Probleme. Anscheinend bekomme ich nur bei 1 von 3 SMP WUs und GPU2 scheint es auch erwischt zu haben.


----------



## Schmidde (1. Juli 2012)

So, gestern mal weider der Strom ausgefallen 

Mal schauen wie es dieses mal um die WU steht..aber erst mal werden die Sturmschäden beseitigt...


----------



## PAUI (1. Juli 2012)

so meine 7083 er wu hat er endlich geuploadet. jetzt gibt es endlich wieder normale wu´s.


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Juli 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> .. Hat sich wohl erholt - keine Probleme hier


 
Muss mich selber etwas korrigieren - es *gibt* Probleme mit dem 128.143.199.96 - der ist absolut tot
Ich hatte bisher einfach das Glück, dass nur eine SMP-WU dahin soll - die hängt (natürlich) immer noch fest

Alle anderen Kisten (CPU und GPU) laufen problemlos

Allerdings kauen alle GPU3er an diesen unsäglichen WUs - mein Drop ist grauenhaft


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Juli 2012)

Hätt ich fast vergessen zu antworten



Mr.Ultimo schrieb:


> @bumble , hast du eventuell erfahrung mit dem neuen treiber von nvidia und der stabilität usw in verbindung mit einer 450 gts GLH



Stabil - aber keine PPD-Verbesserung



Mr.Ultimo schrieb:


> und meine nächste frage wäre welche VID liegt bei dir bei den karten an ?


 
Eine hat 1.035 und eine 1.050


----------



## Nuallan (4. Juli 2012)

Moin,

hab seit gestern einen E3-1230v2, und will meinem Rechner jetzt auch mal ein bisl was zu falten geben. Hab den aktuellen FH-Client installiert, PCGH-Team beigetreten und läuft auch soweit.
Beim Setup hab ich CPU+GPU ausgewählt. Muss ich noch irgendwas einstellen, damit er die GPU gut nutzt, bzw. was sollte ich mit meinem System (Signatur) allgemein einstellen? 
Will ihn nur manuell falten lassen wenn ich afk bin. Aktuell zeigt er 23k Punkte/Tag an nach 3 Stunden Laufzeit. Ist das soweit ok?

Hab auch was von Kommandozeilen-Optionen gelesen, z.B. "-SMT". Wär das nicht was für mich?


----------



## sc59 (4. Juli 2012)

Hallo und herzlich willkommen im Team,
bei AMD/ATI Karten sollte ein Kern vom SMP abgezogen werden.
Also bei dir mit smp7 cpu falten lassen.
--> Configure -->Slot-->SMP--> Feld wo 8 steht auf 7 ändern.
damit kann dann deine AMD/ATI auch wieder mehr und schneller falten.
Viel Spaß beim Team 70335
mfg sc59


----------



## Nuallan (5. Juli 2012)

Ok, danke, läuft jetzt mit SMP 7. Muss mich die Tage noch mal genauer in das Thema einlesen..


----------



## Uwe64LE (5. Juli 2012)

Heute hat es mich mal erwischt. Hab im Laufe des Tages 3 SMP WU verloren.
Im Log steht einfach SEND:Error und die nächste WU wird gezogen.
Die wird dann seltsamerweise wieder gesendet.


----------



## Wolvie (6. Juli 2012)

Hab ihr auch 7623/7625/7626 am falten?
Ich sehe gerade folgende überraschende  PPD-Werte:

7623: 20.500 PPD - TPF: 3:38min.
7626: 27.000 PPD - TPF: 2:45min.
(1) 7625: 27.600 PPD - TPF: 2:42min.
(2) 7625: 12.200 PPD - TPF: 6:06min.

Wundern tut mich die 2. 7625, keine Ahnung was da los ist... es werden aber alle 4 GPU's vollens ausgelastet, hab's nachgeschaut. Vielleicht einfach "nur" ne lahme WU  

Ansich, wenn das stimmt , nette Ergebnise. Oder nur ein Anzeige-/Auslesefehler der mir den Tag versüßen soll... 


Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Heute hat es mich mal erwischt. Hab im Laufe des Tages 3 SMP WU verloren.[...]


Das ist natürlich Mist, ist ne Menge Arbeit 3 SMP-WU's. 
Ich drück dir die Daumen, das es nichst "ernsthaftes" ist.


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Juli 2012)

Wolvie schrieb:


> Hab ihr auch 7623/7625/7626 am falten?
> Ich sehe gerade folgende überraschende  PPD-Werte:
> 
> 7623: 20.500 PPD - TPF: 3:38min.
> ...



Ja, ist schon überraschend was eine GTX770-Turbo so erfaltet....
Ach - hast du gar nicht am laufen??

Ernsthaft jetzt
Die 762x sind eigentlich eher grottig - meine GTX 570 (@OC//@WaKü) gibt mir bei denen maximal 16'500 PPD



Wolvie schrieb:


> An sich, wenn das stimmt , nette Ergebnisse. Oder nur ein Anzeige-/Auslesefehler der mir den Tag versüßen soll...


 
Ich fürchte es ist ein Auslese-/Anzeige-Fehler


----------



## Research (6. Juli 2012)

Hi, Abductee schickt mich, zz falte ich trotz richtiger Konfig Anonym.

Woran kann das liegen? Research's contributions to Folding@home



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knutowskie (6. Juli 2012)

Ja ne is klar. Die neue Combo rockt ja mal richtig. Und da ist noch keine SSD drinne. Die kommt erst die Tage... Vor allem: Meine CPU taktet automatisch auf 3,325GHz Isse nicht nett?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PAUI (7. Juli 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ja, ist schon überraschend was eine GTX770-Turbo so erfaltet....


 GTX 770? gibt es doch garnet????


----------



## Abductee (7. Juli 2012)

Research schrieb:


> zz falte ich trotz richtiger Konfig Anonym.
> Woran kann das liegen?


 
Jetzt hat er eine gezählt. 
Research - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Thosch (7. Juli 2012)

PAUI schrieb:


> GTX 770? gibt es doch garnet????



VorSerien-Testmuster ... *gg* ...


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Juli 2012)

PAUI schrieb:


> GTX 770? gibt es doch garnet????



Nein, gibt es tatsächlich noch nicht
Wenn die aber dann kommt (GK110) werden solche "Traumwerte" sicherlich erreichbar sein
Leider ist das "Step-up" von Fermi zu Kepler (GK104) aus Faltersicht ja ein Griff ins Klo

Allerdings werde die Teile wohl auch ordentlich Geld kosten - mal schauen
Vorläufig bleiben die "kleineren" Fermis nach wie vor das Optimum was Preis/Leistung anbelangt
Und da sind eben bestimmte WU-Serien unbefriedigend; wir sind aber auch verwöhnt


----------



## Research (7. Juli 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> Jetzt hat er eine gezählt.
> Research - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


 
THXX!!! Schade bloß das die anderen 9 für "umsonst" waren.


----------



## PAUI (7. Juli 2012)

Research schrieb:


> THXX!!! Schade bloß das die anderen 9 für "umsonst" waren.


ist normal wenn du mit passkey faltest


----------



## Wolvie (7. Juli 2012)

PAUI schrieb:


> ist normal wenn du mit passkey faltest


 Ohne Passkey bekommt man nur weniger Punkte, und das auch nur bei SMP's.
Es werden trotzdem (normal) alle WU's auf das Konto des Falter gezählt. 

Nachtrag: 
Und bei FAH ist sowieso KEINE WU für nichts gefaltet worden.


----------



## PAUI (7. Juli 2012)

also ich weis das so, das wenn man mit den falten anfängt und mit passkey faltet die ersten 10 Wu´s nicht gezählt werden.


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Juli 2012)

PAUI schrieb:


> also ich weis das so, das wenn man mit den falten anfängt und mit passkey faltet die ersten 10 Wu´s nicht gezählt werden.



Das wäre mir neu
Die ersten 10 WU's dienen als "Schlüssel" zum Bonus und es werden nur die Basispunkte gezählt


----------



## mattinator (8. Juli 2012)

Ich habe mal meine Daten auf Sysprofile angepasst, für den "Serverwahn" hat es (leider) nicht gereicht. Falls jemand ein paar Tipps für die optimale SMP-Folding-Variante für ca. 14/7 mit  8 Threads des i7 3770K@Stock hat, immer her damit ! Der erste Versuch mit bigadv und max-packet-size=big hat mir mit dem v7-er Client nur ein P7645 mit nicht mal 12K PPD gebracht. Da war der erste Versuch mit dem v6-er und den alten Einstellungen bei einem P7515 und knapp 13.5k etwas besser und nicht so laaang. Allerdings hatte ich durch den Mainboard-Tausch auch ein paar mehr Unterbrechungen und mehr Last durch Re-Installation von Treibern und Programmen.


----------



## PAUI (8. Juli 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Das wäre mir neu
> Die ersten 10 WU's dienen als "Schlüssel" zum Bonus und es werden nur die Basispunkte gezählt


 achso, ich dachte da gibt es keine Punkte.


----------



## sc59 (8. Juli 2012)

PAUI schrieb:


> achso, ich dachte da gibt es keine Punkte.


 
Nein. Basis Punkte werden immer angerechnet.


----------



## Thosch (8. Juli 2012)

Frage: Welche Flags sind sinnvoll (ausser max-packet-size small) mit´nem Laptop (i3 2350) was nicht 24/7 falten wird/soll ??
Das Teil "kaut" gerade an einer 7610 rum mit ner PPD v.2195 bei 3%, TPF v.17min37sec ...


----------



## bieboderbeste (8. Juli 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Frage: Welche Flags sind sinnvoll (ausser max-packet-size small) mit´nem Laptop (i3 2350) was nicht 24/7 falten wird/soll ??
> Das Teil "kaut" gerade an einer 7610 rum mit ner PPD v.2195 bei 3%, TPF v.17min37sec ...


 
Definitiv "Small" bei der Paketgröße... 

Gruß bieboderbeste


----------



## Schmidde (9. Juli 2012)

Ey, nicht eine Woche in der bei uns der Strom mal *nicht* ausfällt

Heute auch schon wieder, zum Glück ist die WU bei 99% nur stehen geblieben und nicht komplett abgeschmiert


----------



## Schmicki (10. Juli 2012)

Schmidde schrieb:


> Ey, nicht eine Woche in der bei uns der Strom mal *nicht* ausfällt



Na dann wird es mal Zeit für eine USV!


----------



## cestlavie (11. Juli 2012)

Hallo liebe Falter!

Ich sehe meinen Usernamen nicht auf der Teamhomepage.. Woran kann das liegen?

Liebe Grüße

cestlavie


----------



## ProfBoom (11. Juli 2012)

Hallo und herzlich willkommen!

Lautet dein Folding-Name auch cestlavie?
Hast du schon erfolgreich WUs fertig gerechnet?


----------



## cestlavie (11. Juli 2012)

Hallo ProfBoom!

Ja und Nein. Er rechnet noch... Das heißt erst nach dem ersten erfolgreichen scheine ich auf?


----------



## Speeedy (11. Juli 2012)

Herzlich Willkommen und ja so ist es.


----------



## ProfBoom (11. Juli 2012)

Und das auch erst beim nächsten Update der Stats-Seite


----------



## Schmidde (12. Juli 2012)

Hat jemand einen Gehimtipp für 6903/4er?  
Mit Bigbeta sind bei mir sind die letzten male nur noch 8101er gelaufen


----------



## mattinator (13. Juli 2012)

Frag mal A.Meier-PS3, der hat da gute Erfahrungen.


----------



## Muschkote (13. Juli 2012)

@Schmidde

So einen Tip hät ich auch gerne, momentan kann ich mich auch nicht wirklich freuen. Ich bekomm die 8101 auch wieder am laufenden Band, leider mag mein Server die *nicht* so gerne.
Eine Umstellung von -bigbeta auf -bigadv brachte diesmal keine Änderung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Juli 2012)

mattinator schrieb:
			
		

> Frag mal A.Meier-PS3, der hat da gute Erfahrungen.


Zu meinem eigenen Bedauern seit drei Tagen auch nicht mehr, auch hier hagelt es nur P8101 (immer die genau gleiche WU, egal wie oft ich sie lösche). 

Kann einem das Falten echt verderben.


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Juli 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> .. auch hier hagelt es nur P8101 (immer die genau gleiche WU, egal wie oft ich sie lösche).


 
Wie wäre es mit falte sie - dann ist sie weg 



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Kann einem das Falten echt verderben.


 
Auch ich kriege mit dem Opteron-Server sehr viele 8101er
Das verdirbt mir aber gar nichts weil ich für Stanford falte und nicht für mein Konto
Natürlich würde ich auch lieber "effizientere" WUs durchkauen lassen aber, nachdem böse Blicke, anschreien und (Monitor) schütteln nichts ändern, nehme ich es wie's kommt


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Juli 2012)

@Bumbelbee: Ist nicht böse gemeint, aber bei deinem Tagesaustoß fällt es nicht wirklich auf wen du ein paar P8101 faltest > ich falte zu 99% nur mit meinem Server.

Ausserdem wenn ne WU ~8h nach Ablauf der Deadline abgeliefert wird, reicht das als Grund zum nur die Basispunkte zu kriegen? > Werden Daten so schnell schlecht und weisen Fehler auf?

Ich bleib bei meiner Meinung: bevor ich P8101 ohne Bonuspunkte falte, falte ich mit meinem alten Faltserver wieder oder falte nur noch Nicht-BigWU's.


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Juli 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @Bumbelbee: Ist nicht böse gemeint, aber bei deinem Tagesaustoß fällt es nicht wirklich auf wen du ein paar P8101 faltest > ich falte zu 99% nur mit meinem Server.


 
Das ist schon mal klar - der Tag an dem wir uns "bösen" steht noch in keinem Kalender 



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ausserdem wenn ne WU ~8h nach Ablauf der Deadline abgeliefert wird, reicht das als Grund zum nur die Basispunkte zu kriegen? > Werden Daten so schnell schlecht und weisen Fehler auf?
> 
> Ich bleib bei meiner Meinung: bevor ich *P8101 ohne Bonuspunkte* falte, falte ich mit meinem alten Faltserver wieder oder falte nur noch Nicht-BigWU's.


 
Das trifft die WU genau zwischen die Augen.. nee - zwischen die Aminosäuren.
Ja, genau zum Ablaufdatum werden die Säuren sauer.... Quatsch, ist doof, aber Deadline ist Deadline
Was ich im meiner "technischen Überheblichkeit" schlicht vergessen habe..
ist, dass du ev. ein Deadline-Problem haben könntest

Und natürlich; auch ich falte keine *BIG_BIG* für Basepoints


----------



## picar81_4711 (13. Juli 2012)

Stanford hat anscheinend die -Bigbeta Flag der -Bigadv gleichgesetzt, ist bei mir auch so......entweder man faltet mit einem 12-Kerner, dann bekommt man nämlich noch die 6903/6904er, oder man hat einen schnellen 16kerner, der die 8101er schafft.
PS: Ich würde dann nur mit -smp falten oder wenn möglich, im Bios Kerne abschalten. Bei meinen 980x ist dies möglich, da bringt es mir aber nichts......


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Juli 2012)

Ich versteh eh nicht für was zwei Deadlines gut sein sollen > ausser zur einer massiven Punkte*un*gerechtigkeit.

Edit:


picar81_4711 schrieb:


> PS: Ich würde dann nur mit -smp falten oder wenn möglich, im Bios Kerne abschalten. Bei meinen 980x ist dies möglich, da bringt es mir aber nichts......


Ohne HT falten wär ne Möglichkeit, aber wie sich das wohl auf die Faltleistung auswirkt? 
Edit 2: 2 Clienten mit je 12Threads oder 1X15 Threads (BigWU) und 1X9 Threads (normale SMP) wäre noch je ne Überlegung wert.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Juli 2012)

Der Client geht stur nach dem was das System an Cores zur Verfügung hat > selbst mit -smp 8 holt er sich noch P8101. 

Ich hab jetzt mal das HT deaktiviert, hat sich ne P6903 geangelt, mal schauen wie sich das auf die Faltleistung auswirkt.


----------



## sc59 (14. Juli 2012)

Client pausieren 
runterfahren
HT wieder an 
und happy folding 

sollte der wu nix ausmachen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Juli 2012)

sc59 schrieb:


> Client pausieren
> runterfahren
> HT wieder an
> und happy folding


Gute Idee 


sc59 schrieb:


> sollte der wu nix ausmachen.


Der WU selber nicht, aber über längere Zeit gesehen dem Server  > Zum de/aktivieren des HT wird der Server ganz ausgeschaltet und das wird nicht gerade sanft getan (ziemlich lautes Schaltgeräusch eines Relais der Stromversorgung). 

Das deaktevierte HT bewirkt bei der P6903 folgendes: TPF +5min, -14kPPD > im Vergleich zu den Nicht-BigWU mit aktiviertem HT immernoch ein Plus von 30kPPD.


----------



## mattinator (14. Juli 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Zum de/aktivieren des HT wird der Server ganz ausgeschaltet und das wird nicht gerade sanft getan (ziemlich lautes Schaltgeräusch eines Relais der Stromversorgung).


 
Vllt. funktioniert die Kernel-Boot-Option *noht *noch (Linux Disable Hyper Threading for Pentium 4 server GRUB boot loader, How to turn hyperthreading off). Möglicherweise reicht das zum Austricksen des Folding-Clients. Dann kann man einfach im Grub eine weitere Auswahl hinzufügen und muss nur über das Bootmenü vom Linux hin- und her-switchen, ohne das BIOS und dessen Power-Off zu gehen.


----------



## p00nage (14. Juli 2012)

Sers, ich melde mich auch nach langer Abstinenz hier mal wieder zu Wort. Hat sich in letzter Zeit was geändert ? Lohnt sich der V7 wieder ? Ich bin am überlegen mir ne Grafikkarte wieder zu holen und die Gtx 260xt endlich in Rente zu schicken. Auf der Statpage sind leider keine Werte von den neuen Karten vorhanden.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Juli 2012)

@p00nage: Wen du mit neuen Karten die 600-Serie von Nvidia meinst, die ist falltechnisch schlechtet als die 500er.


@mattinator: Wär einen Versuch wert.


----------



## p00nage (14. Juli 2012)

Da mein Praxisemestre aber nun zünde geht bin ich häufiger wieder ma am pc und würde eben auch das ein oder andere Spiel spielen, hab damals ja leider wegen dem Big falten die Gtx 560ti verkauft und dann haben sie des ganze beschnitten ...


----------



## mattinator (14. Juli 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @mattinator: Wär einen Versuch wert.


 
Wenn die Boot-Konfiguration einen Timeout enthält, kann man durch Eingabe des Zeichens "*a*" während des Boot-Menüs Optionen an die aktuelle Boot-Befehlszeile *a*nhängen. D.h., nach Eingabe der Taste wird die Boot-Befehlszeile eingeblendet und du kannst ein Leerzeichen und *noht* einfach hinten anhängen. Mit <Return> bestätigst Du die Eingabe mit <ESC> brichst Du das Ganze ab und landest wieder im normalen Boot-Menü des Grub.


----------



## sc59 (14. Juli 2012)

@p00nage
Ich hatte kurzzeitig ne Asus 670 dc2 top die brachte bei ner 8010WU von 16K-18K PPD
leider ging die karte in die RMA/Wiederuf und weil zurzeit keine verfügbar sind ham se mir den kaufpreis zurückerstattet 
jetzt geht meine suche auch wieder von vorne los.
mfg sc59

achso: wenn se lief eine geile karte: leistung temp und geräusche


----------



## p00nage (14. Juli 2012)

Naja da ich alles unter Wasser hab müsste die karte eig auch wieder umgerüstet werden, sind halt zusätzlich nochmal ca 100€. Von den PPD, des hatte meine Evga damals auch ca gebracht, also 16k ppd, jedoch konnte man mit Cpu only ähnlich PPD machen was natürlich das deutlich bessere PPD/Watt Verhältnis hatte. Jetzt such ich halt wieder eine Karte weil ich evtl auch wieder wenig zocken wollen würde.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Juli 2012)

@mattinator: Wen ich das Ganze richtig verstehe, müßte man den Server für jede WU 2X neustarten: 1X um den Clienten vorgaukeln daß das HT deaktiviert ist (um eine neue WU zu holen) und ein zweites mal um das Ganze wieder rückgängig zu machen > Richtig?


----------



## mattinator (14. Juli 2012)

@A.Meier-PS3: Wenn die Boot-Option für Folding funktioniert, genau so. Ist schon etwas mühsam, eine andere Software-Methode ohne Reboot habe ich auf die Schnelle  nicht gefunden. Man müsste halt wissen, wie der Client sich dei Information holt.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Juli 2012)

@mattinator: Auf Dauer wärs echt müßam.

Andere Idee: Es gibt doch diesen Core-Hack um Linux andere Core/Thread-Anzahlen vorzugauckeln, könnte man jetzt nicht im eine niedrige Core-Anzahl vorgaukeln (zum Beispiel 12) und dafür 2 Clienten laufen lassen?
Werden dann alle Threads benutzt oder nur die vorgegaukelten?


----------



## picar81_4711 (14. Juli 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @mattinator: Auf Dauer wärs echt müßam.
> 
> Andere Idee: Es gibt doch diesen Core-Hack um Linux andere Core/Thread-Anzahlen vorzugauckeln, könnte man jetzt nicht im eine niedrige Core-Anzahl vorgaukeln (zum Beispiel 12) und dafür 2 Clienten laufen lassen?
> Werden dann alle Threads benutzt oder nur die vorgegaukelten?


Wäre Interessant, mal auszuprobieren......im besten Fall köntest Du <16 Kerne simulieren, z.b. 12, aber den Clienten sogar mit -smp 24 laufen lassen, dann bräuchtest keine 2 Clienten. Kommt drauf an, wie intelligent der Client ist....


----------



## mattinator (14. Juli 2012)

@A.Meier-PS3
kA, probier's einfach aus. Da wir nicht wissen, wie der Client programmiert ist, können wir's nicht vorher sagen. Außerdem müsste man auch im Linux die Affinity festlegen können. Ist aber alles für einen 24/7-Folder ziemlich unpraktikabel. Wir hatten ja schon verschieden Varianten diskutiert. Ich sag mal: Augen zu und durch.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Juli 2012)

Wo find ich im Netz den Core-Hach? 

Die Forumsuche und ich werden wohl nie Freunde.


----------



## picar81_4711 (14. Juli 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wo find ich im Netz den Core-Hach?
> 
> Die Forumsuche und ich werden wohl nie Freunde.


[Ubuntu] Setting up big-bigadv (P6903) for dedicated 2600k


----------



## p00nage (14. Juli 2012)

Kann man unter linux mit 2600k bigs falten ? was bringst an ppd?


----------



## picar81_4711 (14. Juli 2012)

p00nage schrieb:


> Kann man unter linux mit 2600k bigs falten ? was bringst an ppd?


 Ja, siehe Link oben. 35K bis 60K PPD. Um eine P6904 zu schaffen, muss man den 2600K deutlich übertakten und dann wirds auch noch knapp....und diese bekommt man leider auch des öfteren und wenn man diese zu oft löscht, dann bekommt man gar keine Bonuspunkte.....Am besten einen PC nur mit -smp falten lassen, damit er viele Projekte abgibt, dann sind die Bonuspunkte gesichert. Dann kann man mit einem 2ten 2600k Bigs falten und dann ist es auch möglich, ab und zu mal eine 6904er löschen, ohne dass Punkte verlorengehen.


----------



## p00nage (14. Juli 2012)

auf wieviel ghz müsste er denn laufen ?  meiner läuft zz halt auf 4,3 oder so weil ich was sicheres wollte und wegen Prüfungen damals keine Zeit mehr groß zu testen, nun war ich nen Semester nicht in der Nähe vom Pc. So mach ich zz halt leider nur ca 25k ppd

D.h. lohtn sich mit einem Pc nicht?


----------



## picar81_4711 (14. Juli 2012)

Ich würd, wenn ich mit *einem* PC falte, nur mit SMP falten, also keine BIGs. Es müssten laut meiner Rechnung schon min. 4,5GHZ sein. Mein 980x 6Kerner mit 4,1 GHZ schafft die P6904 in 64 min TPF. Max. darf man 80min TPF haben, um noch Bonuspunkte zu bekommen, da ist aber die Uploadzeit noch nicht dabei.....also weniger wie 80min.....


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Juli 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> [Ubuntu] Setting up big-bigadv (P6903) for dedicated 2600k


Geht das noch bei einer bestehenden Installation oder muss es zwangsweise eine Neuinstallation sein? 


Nachtrag: Ich frage mich wieviel Aufwand man überhaupt in diese Core-Hack-Geschichte stecken soll, Standfort hat ja das Ende der 12-Thread-BigWU ja beschlossen (http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...mmelthread-der-serverwahn-79.html#post4198011).


----------



## Timmy99 (14. Juli 2012)

Ich werde ab Mittwoch bis zum 1. August, also ca. 2 Wochen lang aus vollen Rohren falten. Muss in der Zeit ins Krankenhaus, i.v - Therapie. Vorteile: Einzelzimmer (normal), + Strom (kostenlos), + Internet (auch kostenlos, WLAN / LAN an der Wand).
Da wird die komplette Hardware dezent im Zimmer aufgestellt (Monitor  -> Fensterbank + Vorhang davor, PS3 im Tischchen, PC hinterm Bett im Eck des Zimmers), und gefaltet was das Zeug hält. Rumkommen sollten im Durchschnitt 25k PPD. Insgesamt so um die 350k Punkte. Das Personal / Ärzte sind natürlich informiert, und gucken selbst gespannt auf den Monitor, der die PS3 zeigt, wenn sie das Zimmer betreten (Hatte beim letzten 2-wöchigen Besuch nur die PS3 dabei). Der "Viewer" der PS3 sieht einfach am schönsten aus, und verbrät relativ wenig Leistung. Ich habe die PS3 auch dementsprechend "gewartet", und komplett aufgeschraubt, gereinigt, und MX-2 Wärmeleitpaste aufgetragen. Die Wärmeleitpaste von Sony war schon ganz ausgetrocknet. Der komplette Klumpatsch ist natürlich auch relativ leise. Die Nachbarzimmer sollten nichts von der falterei mitbekommen 

So kann der Krankenhausaufenthalt kommen, bin gerüstet, die Falthardware auch, happy folding 

Kurzinfos:
Faltzeit: 2 Wochen Vollgas
Stromverbrauch: ~450W (110W PS3 L04, 340W PC (i7-860, GTX460))
PPD: ~25.000
Punkte: ~350.000


----------



## Amigafan (15. Juli 2012)

p00nage schrieb:


> Kann man unter linux mit 2600k bigs falten ? was bringst an ppd?



Mein 2600k faltet eine P6904 in etwa 1:13:30 pro Prozent - dann ergibt das etwa 69K PPD und am Ende etwa 350K für die WU - mit schnellem Speicher (G.Skill Sniper 1866MHz 9-10-9-28) bei *4,1*GHz - bei 4,5 GHZ dürfte die Zeit unter 70Min/% liegen . . .
Eine P6903 braucht etwa 53:50 pro Prozent - ergibt etwa 65K PPD und 250K für die WU . . .


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Juli 2012)

Timmy99 schrieb:


> Ich werde ab Mittwoch bis zum 1. August, also ca. 2 Wochen lang aus vollen Rohren falten. Muss in der Zeit ins Krankenhaus, i.v - Therapie.



Lass es dir gut gehen - soweit das möglich ist
Wenn dabei fürs falten noch was rum kommt, nett, aber wohl nicht prioritär


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Juli 2012)

*Ach du Ka**e*

Nun sind mir innerhalb von einer Woche beide GTS450 GLH "ausgestiegen"
Eine scheint völlig "gehimmelt" zu sein - die andere dreht unter Last innert Minuten auf 100° und zschüss

Werde mal eine "lass uns reingucken-Aktion" starten - bin aber nicht sehr optimistisch


----------



## Uwe64LE (15. Juli 2012)

Da geht´s mir ja noch fast gut.
Meine EVGA 450 FPB arbeitet nach Plan, aber meine 450 GLH streikt auch schon seit Wochen.
Mal läuft ne WU durch und mal gibt´s NAN.
Hab heute den Takt mal auf den der FPB (900/900/1800) abgesenkt. Mal sehen, ob es hilft.

Allerdings ist dadurch der Windows "Leistungsindex" auf 2,3 abgestürzt (Aero), während
auf dem Rechner mit der EVGA trotz identischem Takt 6,7 ausgewiesen werden.

Der SMP client macht auch Probleme. Hab gerade eine grottige A3 WU gezogen.
Bringt zwar über 23.000 Punkte- aber eben erst nach 1,5 Tagen.
16.000 PPD sind für nen 2600K ja nicht gerade top.

Aber ich nehm das hin, wie es kommt. An die Schwankungen hab ich mich ja inzwischen gewöhnt.
Sa und So sind die einzigen Tage, an denen die hardware (i7 2600K und 2 mal GTS450 ) komplett
durchfaltet. Dabei kommen mal 15.000 Punkte rum und mal 60.000 Punkte. Ist schon krass.


----------



## p00nage (15. Juli 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Mein 2600k faltet eine P6904 in etwa 1:13:30 pro Prozent - dann ergibt das etwa 69K PPD und am Ende etwa 350K für die WU - mit schnellem Speicher (G.Skill Sniper 1866MHz 9-10-9-28) bei *4,1*GHz - bei 4,5 GHZ dürfte die Zeit unter 70Min/% liegen . . .
> Eine P6903 braucht etwa 53:50 pro Prozent - ergibt etwa 65K PPD und 250K für die WU . . .


 
dh. Big falten geht ohne Abrechen ? Corsair Vengeance schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9) | Geizhals.at Österreich Hab ich als Speicher. und laufen sollte der 2600k mit 4,3ghz.


----------



## picar81_4711 (15. Juli 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Geht das noch bei einer bestehenden Installation oder muss es zwangsweise eine Neuinstallation sein?
> 
> 
> Nachtrag: Ich frage mich wieviel Aufwand man überhaupt in diese Core-Hack-Geschichte stecken soll, Standfort hat ja das Ende der 12-Thread-BigWU ja beschlossen (http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...mmelthread-der-serverwahn-79.html#post4198011).



Du brauchst nur die "corefix.sh" Datei erstellen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, dann mit 
"chmod +x corefix.sh" diese dann ausführbar machen
und wenn Du diese dann ausführst: schon hast du die gewünschte Anzahl von Kernen(12)....wenn Du diese mit einem editor öffnest, dann kannst die "12" in der Datei auf die gewünschte Anzahl von Kernen einstellen, z.b. "15"


----------



## Amigafan (16. Juli 2012)

p00nage schrieb:


> dh. Big falten geht ohne Abrechen ? Corsair Vengeance schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9) | Geizhals.at Österreich Hab ich als Speicher. und laufen sollte der 2600k mit 4,3ghz.



Mit Deiner HW sollte es problemlos funzen - auf jeden Fall mit Ubuntu 10.4.3 LTS und Corehack . . .
Wichtig beim Speicher: kurze Latenzen, nicht maximale Frequenz - also besser in diese Richtung "optimieren" . . .


----------



## Malkolm (16. Juli 2012)

Da das Thema ja gerade wieder aufkommt: Hat es jemand geschafft unter Ubuntu 12.04 die Anzahl detektierter Kerne zu verändern?
Änderungen der proc/stat bzw. der proc/cpuinfo haben keinen Effekt mehr irgendwie.


----------



## Amigafan (17. Juli 2012)

Ein Kurztest mit Ubuntu 12.04 LTS hat zwar ergeben, dass in der Systemüberwachung 12 Cores angezeigt werden, der V6.34er Client aber nur 8 Cores detektiert und somit keine 690xer WU´s mehr zur Berechnung bekommt - ich habe Ubuntu 10.4.3 LTS mit Corehack dabei "einfach" geupdated . . .

Vielleicht funzt er, wenn man dierkt Ubuntu 12.04 LTS installiert und dann den Corehack anwendet - käme auf einen Versuch an . . .


----------



## Malkolm (17. Juli 2012)

schon alles getestet. Die Funktion die der Client nutzt um die CoreZahl zu detektieren scheint mit 12.04 geändert worden zu sein, zumindest fragt sie nicht mehr die /proc/xyz ab. Habe mitlerweile die suche nach Lösungen dafür aufgegeben und bin wieder auf das "alte" 10er LTS gewechselt.


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Juli 2012)

Malkolm schrieb:


> ... Habe mitlerweile die suche nach Lösungen dafür aufgegeben und bin wieder auf das "alte" 10er LTS gewechselt.



Darum bin und bleibe ich auf 10.10; (ur-)alt und problemlos


----------



## picar81_4711 (17. Juli 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Darum bin und bleibe ich auf 10.10; (ur-)alt und problemlos


Jo, meine PCs laufen auch alle auf Ubuntu 10.10. Voll zufrieden......


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Juli 2012)

Gut zu wissen das es unter 12.04 nicht geht, aber deswegen werd ich nicht wechseln, brauch den Server auch noch anderweitig und ich glaub kaum das mein guter Geist den Server nochmal einrichten will.


----------



## Malkolm (17. Juli 2012)

Es geht sicher irgendwie, schon alleine aus dem Grund weil unter Linux quasi alles geht 
Meine Versuche sind nur alle gescheitert, bleibt also auf die richtigen Nerds zu warten, die das hinbiegen.


----------



## PAUI (18. Juli 2012)

wir könnten mal ne chimp challenge aufem team account machen.


----------



## Abductee (18. Juli 2012)

Bei den Regeln blick ich nicht ganz durch


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Juli 2012)

Gestern gab es gute News von Stanford:

*Bonus for A4-core based projects*

We've noticed a significant number of high priority projects are trailing behind existing projects. Newer projects are aimed at interpreting and guiding experiments where the full power of Folding@home (F@h) is essential to continue pushing the boundaries of scientific and medical discoveries.
The main cause of this issue is the core version needed to run these simulations. Many of our newer SMP projects use the A4 core, which has several scientific advancements, while existing projects use the still important A3 core. The A4 core is not compatible with Clients below version 6.34 and many donors are still running these older Client versions.
This presents an opportunity to encourage people to donate their cycles towards these vital A4 projects. To emphasize the scientific importance of these work units, we are boosting the base points of all A4 work units by 10% when uploaded (Note that this bonus will not be reported by V7 or by the 3rd party applications which project PPD but the points will appear when your statistics are credited). The quick return bonuses will be calculated on top of the increased base points. This will start on Monday July 23, 2011, and we will keep this 10% bonus in effect for at least 3 months as a trial period, but plan to keep it longer, as needed.
To participate, donors should be running a recent version of the F@h Client. We strongly encourage Windows users to update to the much improved V7 Client. Although F@h Client v6.34 or newer is sufficient to participate for any supported operating system. Please note the Linux and OSX V7 Clients are a work in progress and feedback is welcomed.

Kurz zusammengefasst :
Viele Nutzer arbeiten noch mit dem alten Clienten (V 6.34) welcher aber nicht kompatibel mit dem a4-Core ist. Obwohl auch der a3-Core wichtige Projekte faltet liegt dadurch wichtige (Falt-)Arbeit brach.
Um dem entgegenzuwirken und einen vermehrten Gebrauch vom V7-Clienten zu erreichen werden *ab 23. Juli* die *BASIS-PUNKTE* aller a4-WU’s um *10% erhöht*. 
V7 selber oder Drittprogramme werden (zumindest vorläufig) diesen “Upgrade“ nicht einberechnen. Auch die Bonuspunkte werden aufgrund der erhöhten Basispunkte berechnet. Also dort nochmals zusätzlich ein Mehr-Ertrag.
Diese Aktion läuft im Minimum 3 Monate.
Die V7 Download-Links:

*Windows/Linux:* Folding@home - HomePage
*Mac OSX:* https://fah-web.stanford.edu/projects/FAHClient/wiki/BetaRelease !!Achtung!! - Immer noch *sehr* Beta


----------



## Malkolm (18. Juli 2012)

Kleine Berichtigung: Im Text steht nichts davon, dass der V6.34 nicht kompatibel wäre. Es steht sogar explizit darin, dass der 6.34er ausreicht.

Bleibt folgende Frage: Wie forciert man den Client sich entsprechende a4-WUs zu saugen?

Ich nutze auf mehreren Rechnern und Linux bspw. den 6.34er Client im "normalen" -advmethods -smp X (X = 2 bzw. 4) Modus und erhalte laut Log seit Monaten zu 95% nur a3 WUs. Da Stanford ja schreibt, dass prinzipiell alles ab 6.34 a4-WUs beackern kann frage ich mich, warum die Assign-Server das nicht entsprechend nutzen?


----------



## Wolvie (18. Juli 2012)

Das ist ja genau der Punkt, der mich am Falten stört...
Überall prangt noch immer groß das "BETA"-Schild... und es dauert Ewigkeiten bis mal was fertiggestellt wird.
Wenn der 7er mal endlich richtig fertig wär, und nicht mehr als Beta laufen würde, würden vll auch mehr Leute ihn nutzen.


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Juli 2012)

Malkolm schrieb:


> Kleine Berichtigung: Im Text steht nichts davon, dass der V6.34 nicht kompatibel wäre. Es steht sogar explizit darin, dass der 6.34er ausreicht.



Danke, dass du mich auf die Unlogik im Text hingewiesen hast.
Tatsache ist aber, dass ich unter V6 seit längerer Zeit *keine* Core a4er zum durchkauen bekomme; wer mag darf mir da gerne widersprechen.
Ich gehe davon aus, dass der Server bei V6(.34) automatisch a3er-WU's liefert.
Der V7 ist wesentlich fortschrittlicher (per se) und wird (verständlicher Stanford-Eigennutz) mit den a4ern beliefert.


----------



## PAUI (18. Juli 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> Bei den Regeln blick ich nicht ganz durch


 na regeln gibts da eigl. nich wirklich, alle falten auf einem account.


----------



## Abductee (18. Juli 2012)

Die Regeln sind frei wählbar?
Hab zu der Chimp Challenge nur so was wie hier gefunden:
The Official Chimp Challenge 2012, May 15th-25th - techPowerUp! Forums
HWC 2012 Chimp Challenge Rules Thread!! Lets go bananas!!!! - Hardware Canucks


----------



## PAUI (18. Juli 2012)

die Regeln haben die vielleicht selber aufgstellt.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Juli 2012)

Einen kleinen Vorteil hat es ohne HT zu falten > 30W weniger Stromverbrauch und die damit verbunden 2-3Grad weniger CPU-Temperatur, obwohl mit maximal 45Grad war die nie wirklich hoch.


----------



## picar81_4711 (20. Juli 2012)

Ich hab gerade meinen Faltburnintest gestartet. Es falten alle meine PCs in ca. 30 Tagen für *picar81_4711*. Länger geht nicht, da Stromverbrauch zu hoch. *kirk81_4711* macht mal Pause......mal schaun, wie nah ich an *Bumblebee* rankomme....mit PPD


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Juli 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> .....mal schaun, wie nah ich an *Bumblebee* rankomme....mit PPD



Ich fange schon mal vorsorglich an zu schwitzen


----------



## picar81_4711 (20. Juli 2012)

@Bumblebee: Bei meinem neuen Server läuft unter Linux komischerweise 1 Kern im Leerlauf(3-20%). Aber unter Windows und V7 waren alle Kerne belastet. Und an unstabilität kanns auch nicht liegen, das hab ich bereits ausgeschlossen. Auch im Standarttakt ist es der Fall... Und Stromsparfunktionen hab ich auch mal vorsichtshalber im Bios deaktiviert, hat aber natürlich nichts gebracht. Wie ist es bei Deinem EVGA SR2??


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Juli 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> @Bumblebee: Bei meinem neuen Server läuft unter Linux komischerweise 1 Kern im Leerlauf(3-20%). Aber unter Windows und V7 waren alle Kerne belastet. Und an unstabilität kanns auch nicht liegen, das hab ich bereits ausgeschlossen. Auch im Standarttakt ist es der Fall... Und Stromsparfunktionen hab ich auch mal vorsichtshalber im Bios deaktiviert, hat aber natürlich nichts gebracht. Wie ist es bei Deinem EVGA SR2??



Manchmal "knickt" einer der 16 Kerne kurz ein
Dann kann er schon für ein paar Sekunden bis auf unter 50% tauchen - dies aber nur für ein paar Sekunden
Ansonsten rennen alle auf 100%


----------



## picar81_4711 (21. Juli 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> @Bumblebee: Bei meinem neuen Server läuft unter Linux komischerweise 1 Kern im Leerlauf(3-20%). Aber unter Windows und V7 waren alle Kerne belastet. Und an unstabilität kanns auch nicht liegen, das hab ich bereits ausgeschlossen. Auch im Standarttakt ist es der Fall... Und Stromsparfunktionen hab ich auch mal vorsichtshalber im Bios deaktiviert, hat aber natürlich nichts gebracht. Wie ist es bei Deinem EVGA SR2??


Ich hab jetzt THEKRAKEN installiert, momentan laufen *alle* Kerne auf 100%.

*Update:* Es laufen immer noch alle Kerne auf 100% und ich schaffe um 10K PPD mehr als vorher!


----------



## Timmy99 (21. Juli 2012)

Thekraken sei Dank 

Kurzes Statusupdate von mir:
CPU i7 860: Projekt 8042 - TPF 1m 36s - 16624 PPD
GPU GTX460: Projekt 8008 - TPF 2m 34s - 14082 PPD
PS3: 1000 PPD

Rund 30-32k PPD, mehr als ich erwartet hatte.
Gesundheitlich gehts mir gut, keine Bedenken, nichts zu befürchten @bumblebee.

Happy folding.


----------



## Raspo (21. Juli 2012)

Moin, 

hat einer schonmal ne 8013 bekommen? 
Ich bekomme die hier durchweg seit gestern,  bei ner Tpf von ca. 0:31 min.,  d.h. läuft fast genau eine Stunde +/- 2min und wirft dann ca. 2.000 Punkte ab. PPD um die 58.000. Ist nen Dual Opteron 6166HE-System.


----------



## PAUI (22. Juli 2012)

ich kriege die auch ab und zu, am meisten die 8042.


----------



## Uwe64LE (22. Juli 2012)

Raspo schrieb:


> ...  d.h. läuft fast genau eine Stunde +/- 2min und wirft dann ca. 2.000 Punkte ab. PPD um die 58.000. ...


Entweder bringt die 2400 Punkte oder du hast "nur" 48.000 PPD. Bei 2000 pro Stunde kommt man nicht auf 58.000 

Mal sehen, ob ich heute Nacht noch die 3 Mille schaffe.


----------



## PAUI (22. Juli 2012)

so bei mir kommt erst mal die tage nichts mehr an WU´s. muss Backup´s machen weil Serverwechsel.

EDIT: lasse ihn doch noch bis zum 30 ten Falten.


----------



## XHotSniperX (23. Juli 2012)

Hallo Leute. Ich habe ein Problem bei FAH. Meine CPU macht nicht so wirklich den besten Eindruck, was die PPD angeht. Sie erzielt alleine (ohne GPUs) maximal 7k PPD beim Projekt 7903. Meisten so 5k sogar. Mit den GPUs erreicht die CPU maximal 50 PPD. Also praktisch nichts. Und das trotz 100% Auslastung. Was ist bloss los und was mache ich falsch? Siehe Screen im Anhang.

CPU: i7 3770k bei 4.3 GHz
GPU: 2 * Radeon HD 6950

PS: Die GPUs laufen korrekt und machen etwa 16k PPD.


----------



## Raspo (23. Juli 2012)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Entweder bringt die 2400 Punkte oder du hast "nur" 48.000 PPD. Bei 2000 pro Stunde kommt man nicht auf 58.000


 
Du hast schon recht,  da hat der Tpf-Kalkulator wohl wohl ne Ungenauigkeit. Der warf 58xxx aus.


----------



## T0M@0 (23. Juli 2012)

XHotSniperX schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute. Ich habe ein Problem bei FAH. Meine CPU macht nicht so wirklich den besten Eindruck, was die PPD angeht. Sie erzielt alleine (ohne GPUs) maximal 7k PPD beim Projekt 7903. Meisten so 5k sogar. Mit den GPUs erreicht die CPU maximal 50 PPD. Also praktisch nichts. Und das trotz 100% Auslastung. Was ist bloss los und was mache ich falsch? Siehe Screen im Anhang.
> 
> CPU: i7 3770k bei 4.3 GHz
> GPU: 2 * Radeon HD 6950
> ...



Wenn du mit beiden GPUs faltest, dann musst du dem SMP Client sagen, dass er mit 2kernen weniger falten soll, da die GPUs von ATI jeweils einen Kern auslasten.


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Juli 2012)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Wenn du mit beiden GPUs faltest, dann musst du dem SMP Client sagen, dass er mit 2kernen weniger falten soll, da die GPUs von ATI jeweils einen Kern auslasten.



Das ist richtig - was mich aber wundert ist, dass die CPU (auch mit "nur" 2 Kernen) trotz allem nicht mehr reisst


----------



## XHotSniperX (23. Juli 2012)

Im Bild seht ihr, dass die CPU alleine faltet ohne irgendwelche GPUs. Die CPU hat 4 Kerne, die alle 100% am Projekt 7903 falten sind. Und ich habe 4k PPD. Da stimmt doch was nicht?


----------



## Schmicki (23. Juli 2012)

XHotSniperX schrieb:


> Im Bild seht ihr, dass die CPU alleine faltet ohne irgendwelche GPUs. Die CPU hat *4 Kerne*, die alle 100% am Projekt 7903 falten sind. Und ich habe 4k PPD. Da stimmt doch was nicht?


 
Du schreibst vier Kerne. Also gehe ich davon aus, dass du Hyper Threading deaktiviert hast? HT solltest du unbedingt einschalten. Das bringt schon mal einen richtigen Punkteschub.
Desweiteren sehe ich auf deinem Bild, dass die WU schon am 18.07. zugewiesen worden ist. Wenn das Bild aktuell ist, dann ist schon viel Zeit vergangen und damit schrumpfen auch die Bonuspunkte. Der Witz beim "quick return bonus" ist es, die WU so schnell wie möglich durchzurechnen und wieder hochzuladen. Nur so bekommt man den maximalen Bonus, abhängig von der Leistungsfähigkeit der CPU.


----------



## XHotSniperX (23. Juli 2012)

Ich schreibe 4 Kerne, weil die CPU 4 Kerne hat. HT ist an.


----------



## Timmy99 (23. Juli 2012)

Das liegt mit hoher Warscheinlichkeit an dem "Alter" der WU. Ich habe auch mal eine WU eine Zeit lang liegen gelassen, und die PPD sanken von 15000 auf ~6000.
Man muss sie, wie Schmicki schon sagte, die Dinger so schnell wie möglich durchrechnen und hochladen. Kau die aktuelle WU durch, und schau nochmal auf die PPD wenn sich die CPU eine neue gekrallt hat.


----------



## XHotSniperX (24. Juli 2012)

Ihr hattet Recht. Lag am Alter der WU. Danke euch.


----------



## Thosch (25. Juli 2012)

Die Bonuspoints gibts ja nicht auf´s schnelle Berechnen sondern wie schnell die bei Stanfort wieder (berechnet) ankommt.


----------



## Schmicki (25. Juli 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Die Bonuspoints gibts ja nicht auf´s schnelle  Berechnen sondern wie schnell die bei Stanfort wieder (berechnet)  ankommt.



Lass mal überlegen... hört sich nicht schlecht an, was haben die Vorscheiber geschrieben? 



Schmicki schrieb:


> Der Witz beim "quick return bonus" ist es, die WU so schnell wie möglich durchzurechnen *und wieder hochzuladen*.


 


Timmy99 schrieb:


> Man muss sie, wie Schmicki schon sagte, die Dinger so schnell wie möglich durchrechnen *und hochladen*.



Ja, genau so ist es!


----------



## Thosch (25. Juli 2012)

Schmicki schrieb:


> Lass mal überlegen... hört sich nicht schlecht an, was haben die Vorscheiber geschrieben?
> 
> ...


   Hier hat es Vorschreiber = Vorschriften (?) gegeben !?!?! -> UUUNERHÖRT !! ... äähh ... UUUUNERLESEN !!!


----------



## mallkuss (26. Juli 2012)

Yeah! Bin in den Top 100


----------



## acer86 (26. Juli 2012)

mallkuss schrieb:


> Yeah! Bin in den Top 100


 
Gratulation! jetzt auf zu den TOP 20


----------



## PAUI (26. Juli 2012)

hat von euch schonmal jemand ne 7645 gekriegt?

fast 31 stunden um die durchzukauen.

aber dafür 16xxx Punkte.

bei ner TPF von 18min 34sec


----------



## Raspo (27. Juli 2012)

Bei mir hatten die ne Tpf von ca. 8:30 und brachten 24.500 Punkte.


----------



## Crymes (27. Juli 2012)

Da der v7 OpenCL Client nun aus der Beta raus ist falte ich mit meiner HD 5770 mit

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich nachträglich einstellen kann, dass der Client automatisch mit Windows startet?


----------



## PAUI (27. Juli 2012)

ist mir garnicht aufgefallen das der aus der Beta ist. wurde da jetzt noch was verbessert?

besonders im Misch GPU betrieb?


----------



## Crymes (27. Juli 2012)

Der V7 CLient ist ja jetzt als enziger ganz normal auf der Main Seite zu haben.

Weiß einer, wie ich den Client zum Autostart bewegen kann?


----------



## Abductee (27. Juli 2012)

Mach eine Verknüpfung in den Autostartordner.


----------



## Wolvie (27. Juli 2012)

Hab jetzt mal den V6, der ganz brav die ganze Zeit auf'm LP faltet, gegen den V7 getauscht um noch ein paar Pünktchen mehr rauszukitzeln.


----------



## Thosch (27. Juli 2012)

Gabs da nich ne Option die man in den Einstellungen anklicken konnte das der mit Windows startet ... ?
-> Preferences --> Local Client ---> Autostart


----------



## ProfBoom (27. Juli 2012)

Ja, es gibt eine Option Preferences -> Autostart. Aber die regelt nur, ob FAHControl die clients automatisch starten soll, wenn es geöffnet wird.

Wenn ich mich nicht irre, wurde die Frage vor Kurzem hier aber schon gestellt und es gibt nur die Möglichkeit das bei der Installation einzustellen. Ansonsten natürlich mit einer Verknüpfung im Autostart.


----------



## PAUI (28. Juli 2012)

geht auch anders per telnet. hab mich mit den befehlen jetz eingefuchst.


----------



## Crymes (28. Juli 2012)

DEs is grad voll komisch, mein smp-Client hat ne WU bekommen, die noch 1.6 Tage braucht, in der Beschreibung steht dass die viel zum Projekt beiträgt, weil sie nicht optimiert ist und so nicht auf korrekte Ergebnisse überprüft werden muss. 
Das Problem ist, dass meine Konstellation aus HD 5770 und Phenom 2 955 von Gestern: ~10200 auf Heute ~5300 Punkte eingebrochen ist


----------



## Schmicki (28. Juli 2012)

Crymes schrieb:
			
		

> DEs is grad voll komisch, mein smp-Client hat ne WU bekommen, die noch 1.6 Tage braucht, in der Beschreibung steht dass die viel zum Projekt beiträgt, weil sie nicht optimiert ist und so nicht auf korrekte Ergebnisse überprüft werden muss.
> Das Problem ist, dass meine Konstellation aus HD 5770 und Phenom 2 955 von Gestern: ~10200 auf Heute ~5300 Punkte eingebrochen ist



Es ist so und wird immer so sein. Mal gibt es gute und mal schlechte WUs (was die PPD angeht). Da kann man nur die Zähne zusammen beißen und auf bessere WUs hoffen.


----------



## Uwe64LE (28. Juli 2012)

mallkuss schrieb:


> Yeah! Bin in den Top 100


Ausruhen ist nicht, mein Freund.
Tut mir leid, ich hab dich mal eben wieder raus gekickt. 

Aber vor uns sind genügend "Karteileichen", da ist PLatz für uns beide auf dem steinigen
Weg nach oben...


btw.
Seit wann steht da (m/w) nach Member?


----------



## ProfBoom (28. Juli 2012)

@crymes, das ist schon komisch. Da sollte ja alleine die Grafikkarte mehr Punkte machen.
Wie hast du den V7 konfiguriert? Du solltest für die CPU nur 3 Kerne verwenden, ansonsten bricht die Punkteausbeute stark ein, denn die 5770 braucht einen Kern für sich.

Wenn du über Nacht nicht gefaltet hast, könnte es auch daran liegen, dass du weniger Bonuspunkte für die CPU bekommst. Trotzdem wäre 5300 PPD zu wenig. Oder hast du den PC intensiv nebenher genutzt?

Ansonsten fällt mir nur noch ein, dass die PPD-Anzeige im V7 teils starken Schwankungen unterliegt.
Ich habe ein ähnliches System und bei mir schon Schwankungen von ~4K PPD gesehen. Wenn man die Werte beobachtet, sieht man wie sie steigen und fallen.


----------



## Crymes (28. Juli 2012)

Der SMP nimmt glaub 4 Kerne, daran könnts liegen. Wenn die aktuelle WU fertig ist, muss ichs ma umstellen.

Was komisch ist: Im Leerlauf warens grad ~4000 PPD, nach 5-minütiger Benutzung des Rechners auf einmal wieder ~6000.

Wäre es eigentlich sinnvoller, wenn ich nur den SMP auf 4 Kernen laufen lasse oder sollte ich aus Effiziuenzgründen nur auf der Graka falten?


----------



## mallkuss (28. Juli 2012)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Ausruhen ist nicht, mein Freund.
> Tut mir leid, ich hab dich mal eben wieder raus gekickt.
> 
> Aber vor uns sind genügend "Karteileichen", da ist PLatz für uns beide auf dem steinigen
> ...



 kann ich leider nicht ändern, mein Falter hat übers WE keine Verbindung ins www  aber ab Mo müsste es wieder gehen! 
hab mal mit meinem PC ne unit gekaut, um nicht nochmal ne glatte 0 drin stehen zu haben.


----------



## Perseus88 (28. Juli 2012)

Hat schon wer ne -GTX670 am laufen? Bei mir gehts nicht.


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Juli 2012)

Perseus88 schrieb:


> Hat schon wer ne -GTX670 am laufen? Bei mir gehts nicht.



"Geht nicht" ist etwas nebulös
Was will nicht?? unter Win7?? unter V7?? GraKa-Treiber??


----------



## Perseus88 (28. Juli 2012)

V7,win7 64bit. Und so bleibts die ganze zeit.Der neuste Beta.


----------



## ProfBoom (29. Juli 2012)

@crymes, ich pausiere und stelle von smp3 auf smp2 um, wenn ich z.B. spielen will. Dann lasse ich einfach weiter falten. Bis jetzt klappt es gut, auch wenn es wohl ein Risiko gibt die WU unbrauchbar zu machen.

Wenn du den PC nicht lange anhast, würde ich nur auf der Graka falten, weil sonst einfach zuviele Bonuspunkte verloren gehen.
Du kannst ja dann z.B. am WE oder im Urlaub die CPU dazu schalten.
Ich falte gerade an einer 7808. Dauer: Ein Tag und ein paar Stunden 
Würde ich nur sechs Stunden am Tag daran falten, bräuchte ich 7 Tage und zwei Stunden, was in ca. 500PPD resultiert.
Oftmals bekomme ich abar auch kleinere, die in 6-10 Stunden fertig sind. Die kann man schön an einem WE schaffen.

Die Graka dürfte je nach Takt ca. 6000 PPD schaffen, die CPU mit drei Kernen ~4000 PPD, mit vier ~6000PPD (Die Datenbank sagt ~8-9K bei 3,6/3,7 GHz).
Der Stromverbrauch gegenüber idle ist etwa 75W (60W GraKa, 15W ein CPU Kern) gegenüber 45W.
Falls du zwei Monitore hast, sind es bei der GraKa 20W weniger.

Noch ein Tipp: 
Schalte Hardwarebeschleunigung im Browser (Flash auch!) und Videoplayer ab.
Dadurch würde die Grafikkarte genutzt, jedoch nicht im 3D modus, sondern in einem Zwischenmodus. Für Folding ist das ein ziemlicher Performance-Einbruch.


----------



## Bumblebee (29. Juli 2012)

Perseus88 schrieb:


> V7,win7 64bit. Und so bleibts die ganze Zeit.Der neuste Beta.



Dann wirst du wohl (vorläufig) nicht folden können - *gerüchteweise* soll es mit V6 (und dem Fermi-Zusatz) gehen
Stanford arbeitet an einem neuen GPU-Clienten für die Kepler


----------



## Perseus88 (29. Juli 2012)

Fermi Zusatz?


----------



## Raketenjoint (29. Juli 2012)

Nach längerer Zeit läuft mein PC wieder. Wisst ihr, ob meine 6950 sich jetzt lohnt, um zu falten? Gab es schon ein Update dafür?


----------



## Bumblebee (29. Juli 2012)

Drei Dinge...

... 





Perseus88 schrieb:


> Fermi Zusatz?



Hinter die .exe muss die flag *-forcegpu nvidia_fermi* 

... 





Raketenjoint schrieb:


> Nach längerer Zeit läuft mein PC wieder. Wisst ihr, ob meine 6950 sich jetzt lohnt, um zu falten? Gab es schon ein Update dafür?



Kommt darauf an wie "alt" deine Information ist
Unter V7 falten die ATI's nicht mehr ganz so übel
Allerdings immer noch weit unter Wert und blockieren einen Kern der CPU

... Heute 00:12 wurde eine 8101 (korrekt) übermittelt - wo die wohl steckt??


----------



## Perseus88 (29. Juli 2012)

Läuft!


----------



## Wolvie (29. Juli 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> ... Heute 00:12 wurde eine 8101 (korrekt) übermittelt - wo die wohl steckt??


Kühles  trinken?
Urlaub machen ? 
Oder um die Uhrzeit erstmal 'n  trinken?


----------



## Bumblebee (29. Juli 2012)

Wolvie schrieb:


> Kühles  trinken?
> Urlaub machen ?
> Oder um die Uhrzeit erstmal 'n  trinken?



 und viel  später ist sie immer noch "abgängig"
So langsam kommt etwas  auf ....


----------



## mallkuss (29. Juli 2012)

.......edit......
Hoffe ich verstoß jetzt nicht wieder gegen irgendwelche Regeln 
danke an Tom!


----------



## T0M@0 (29. Juli 2012)

mallkuss schrieb:


> Hoffe ich verstoß jetzt nicht wieder gegen irgendwelche Regeln


 
Leider ja


----------



## PAUI (30. Juli 2012)

wie sollte man den assignment server ändern?

habe den per telnet schon paar mal geändert aber immer kommt die gleiche meldung.

02:22:22:Connecting to vspg11b.Stanford.EDU:80
02:22:23:WARNING:Failed to get assignment from 'vspg11b.Stanford.EDU:80': 10001: Server responded: HTTP_INTERNAL_SERVER_ERROR
02:22:23:Connecting to vspg11b.Stanford.EDU:8080
02:22:24:WARNING:Failed to get assignment from 'vspg11b.Stanford.EDU:8080': 10001: Server responded: HTTP_INTERNAL_SERVER_ERROR


----------



## Bumblebee (30. Juli 2012)

PAUI schrieb:


> wie sollte man den assignment server ändern?


 
Hab ich noch nie versucht - geht das beim Folding überhaupt
Ping mal die IP - möglicherweise ist der Server einfach down

N.B. ich beginne mich mit der Tatsache abzufinden, dass die BIG_BIG verloren ist - >250 KPunkte fürn Ars***


----------



## Schmicki (30. Juli 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> - >250 KPunkte fürn Ars***



Das ist MAXIMAL besch... eiden und bei einer BIG BIG sehr unschön!


----------



## picar81_4711 (30. Juli 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> N.B. ich beginne mich mit der Tatsache abzufinden, dass die BIG_BIG verloren ist - >250 KPunkte fürn Ars***



Sowas ist sehr ärgerlich Sollte nicht öfters vorkommen....

Ich bekomme jetzt seit 2 Tagen nur noch P6901er mit meinen 12kernern, schade.....wo ich jetzt ja meinen großen Server auf 12 Kerne umgestellt habe.....naja, dann werd ich mal wieder HT einschalten, sodass ich die P8101 bekomme...

Edit: Wau, jetzt gehts ab....mein Opteron-Server hat grad eine P8102 gezogen, mit 175K PPD!!! Das müssen neue WUs sein....


----------



## acer86 (30. Juli 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Edit: Wau, jetzt gehts ab....mein Opteron-Server hat grad eine P8102 gezogen, mit 175K PPD!!! Das müssen neue WUs sein....


 
Project 8102: base points 22607, preferred deadline 2.4 days, final deadline 4 days, k-factor 49.43


----------



## Muschkote (30. Juli 2012)

acer86 schrieb:
			
		

> Project 8102: base points 22607, preferred deadline 2.4 days, final deadline 4 days, k-factor 49.43


 
Das sind exakt die gleichen Werte wie die der 8101.


----------



## Perseus88 (30. Juli 2012)

Info: GTX670 Project 8018  ppd 20725  pro Wu 5757
                  Project 8005  ppd 18000  pro Wu 2510
Alle Werte mit 1050 Mhz Boost Clock und ner TDP von 70%


----------



## Bumblebee (30. Juli 2012)

Perseus88 schrieb:


> Info: GTX670 Project 8018 ppd 20725 pro Wu 5757
> Project 8005 ppd 18000 pro Wu 2510
> Alle Werte mit 1050 Mhz Boost Clock und ner TDP von 70%


 
Vergleich: Erste WU:
Project 8018 bzw 8020 (identisch)
*GTX670... ppd 20725 pro Wu 5757*
*GTX560Ti ppd 19660 pro Wu 5757*

Vergleich: Zweite WU:
Project 8005 bzw 8008 (identisch)
*GTX670 .. ppd 18000 pro Wu 2510*
*GTX560Ti ppd 17211 pro Wu 2510*


----------



## acer86 (30. Juli 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Vergleich: Erste WU:
> Project 8018 bzw 8020 (identisch)
> *GTX670... ppd 20725 pro Wu 5757*
> *GTX560Ti ppd 19660 pro Wu 5757*
> ...


 
Wäre jetzt nur noch Interessant welche Karte weniger Strom Verbraucht beim Falten, sonst ist sie ja in etwa so schnell wie die GTX560ti @ Stock


----------



## PAUI (30. Juli 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Hab ich noch nie versucht - geht das beim Folding überhaupt
> Ping mal die IP - möglicherweise ist der Server einfach down


 
angepingt habe ich schon. habe auch schon mehrere ip´s durch.

den assignment server kann man per Telnet ändern. aber ich denke mir den server wird man nicht seler aussuchen können man bezieht über den Assign Server und der holt die wu von nem Workserver, hab dazu das hier gefunden Assignment Server - FaHWiki

ich will mal en HowTo zum V7 Telnet machen, weil manche sachen auch nicht mehr gehen, wie z.b. WU löschen, den befehl -delete gibts nicht mehr, man kann nur den ordner löschen oder den Slot per Telnet löschen und wieder neu erstellen damit ist die WU auch gelöscht.


----------



## Bumblebee (31. Juli 2012)

acer86 schrieb:


> Wäre jetzt nur noch Interessant welche Karte weniger Strom Verbraucht beim Falten, sonst ist sie ja in etwa so schnell wie die GTX560ti @ Stock


 
Gemäss N_VIDIA ist die maximale Stromaufnahme die selbe (170W)
Ich gehe aber davon aus, dass die 670er etwas besser da steht unter "Vollstress"


----------



## picar81_4711 (31. Juli 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> So ist das
> Dieser Teufel mit seiner Enterprise... neee - mit seinen Enterprisenen (Mehrzahl)
> Werde  mir wohl doch noch einen dritten Server hinstellen müssen - denn nenne  ich dann, als WingCommander der ersten Stunde, TIGERS CLAW
> Dann putz ich ihn weg
> ...



Jetzt laufen meine zwei 980X nicht mehr, da diese leider keine BIGs mehr bekommen und bei den normalen SMP-WUs stimmt auch etwas nicht....da lädt er immer nur ca. 4MB, mochte aber dann gar nicht anfangen zu falten, sondern gleich zu senden und das geht ja auch nicht, wenn kein Ergebnis da ist. Deshalb hab ich beide mal stillgelegt. Aber meine beiden anderen Server machen mit den neuen 8102er deutlich mehr Punkte/Arbeit. Auch meine zwei 2600k falten noch normale SMPs.....und nicht zu vergessen der 3930K, der schafft ja auch noch die 810Xer.....@Bumblebee: Ich bleib Dir auf den Fersen....


----------



## PAUI (31. Juli 2012)

der Brunnen ist versiegt.^^


----------



## Wolvie (31. Juli 2012)

Hab auch keine 690X mehr... sind die entgültig alle?


----------



## Amigafan (1. August 2012)

Scheint so - keine 690xer WU´s mehr für 12-Kerner ( oder "Simulanten" ), seit dem 31. gibt es nur noch "Normale"    

Und schon ist der "Wochensausstoß" halbiert . . . seufz!
Mein "letztes Mal" mit 200K PPD . . . - ade


----------



## mallkuss (1. August 2012)

mallkuss schrieb:


> kann ich leider nicht ändern, mein Falter hat übers WE keine Verbindung ins www  aber ab Mo müsste es wieder gehen!
> hab mal mit meinem PC ne unit gekaut, um nicht nochmal ne glatte 0 drin stehen zu haben.



Falter ist wieder online und ich wieder in den Top100


----------



## PAUI (1. August 2012)

habt ihrs schon mitgekriegt? die 7611 haben se von 766 auf 1400 hochgepusht von den Points her.


----------



## phila_delphia (3. August 2012)

Hi! Ich melde mich ab...

...meine Maschinen stehen still...

...während ich für 10 Tage im Urlaub bin.

Danach hol ich mir - wenn möglich - die dritte Million und schaffe es vielleicht endlich in die Top 100.

Das sind doch zwei schöne Ziele 

Euch auf jeden Fall viele Grüße

phila


----------



## Timmy99 (3. August 2012)

Schade, dass du dich abmeldest. Ich wünsche einen erholsamen Urlaub, und fahre schonmal den 3 Millionen Stuhl aus dem PCGH Lager. Schön verpackt mit Luftpolsterfolie, damit man was zum drücken hat 


Mir ist etwas aufgefallen, es handelt sich um den Befehl "next-unit-precentage".
Ich verwende den V7.1.52, und überwache den PC mit dem Laptop per hamachi (auch 7.1.52).
Ich benutze _nicht_ den next-unit-precentage Befehl, und trotzdem ist mir etwas löbliches unter die Augen getreten: (Bild ist angefügt)
Der GPU-Client lädt sich von selbst die nächste WU vor, um Wertvolle Rechenzeit sinnvoll einzuteilen.

```
[B]07:44:14:WU02:FS00:0x15:Completed  24500000 out of 25000000 steps (98%).
07:49:42:WU02:FS00:0x15:Completed  24750000 out of 25000000 steps (99%).
07:49:43:WU01:FS00:Connecting to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80[/B]
07:49:44:WU01:FS00:News: Welcome to Folding@Home
07:49:44:WU01:FS00:Assigned to work server 171.67.108.142
07:49:44:WU01:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: RUNNING gpu:0:"GF104 [GeForce GTX 460]" from 171.67.108.142
[B]07:49:44:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.142:8080
07:49:45:WU01:FS00:Downloading 142.91KiB
07:49:50:WU01:FS00:Download complete[/B]
07:49:50:WU01:FS00:Received Unit: id:01 state:DOWNLOAD error:OK project:8018 run:761 clone:0 gen:11 core:0x15 unit:0x0000000b6953ee2e500f1df2761ec71c
[B]07:55:10:WU02:FS00:0x15:Completed  25000000 out of 25000000 steps (100%).[/B]
07:55:11:WU02:FS00:0x15:Finished fah_main status=0
07:55:11:WU02:FS00:0x15:Successful run
[B]07:55:11:WU02:FS00:0x15:DynamicWrapper: Finished Work Unit: sleep=10000[/B]
07:55:21:WU02:FS00:0x15:Reserved 435860 bytes for xtc file; Cosm status=0
07:55:21:WU02:FS00:0x15:Allocated 435860 bytes for xtc file
07:55:21:WU02:FS00:0x15:- Reading up to 435860 from "02/wudata_01.xtc": Read 435860
07:55:21:WU02:FS00:0x15:Read 435860 bytes from xtc file; available packet space=785994604
07:55:21:WU02:FS00:0x15:xtc file hash check passed.
07:55:21:WU02:FS00:0x15:Reserved 54408 54408 785994604 bytes for arc file=<02/wudata_01.trr> Cosm status=0
07:55:21:WU02:FS00:0x15:Allocated 54408 bytes for arc file
07:55:21:WU02:FS00:0x15:- Reading up to 54408 from "02/wudata_01.trr": Read 54408
07:55:21:WU02:FS00:0x15:Read 54408 bytes from arc file; available packet space=785940196
07:55:21:WU02:FS00:0x15:trr file hash check passed.
07:55:21:WU02:FS00:0x15:Allocated 544 bytes for edr file
07:55:21:WU02:FS00:0x15:Read bedfile
07:55:21:WU02:FS00:0x15:edr file hash check passed.
07:55:21:WU02:FS00:0x15:Allocated 32052 bytes for logfile
07:55:21:WU02:FS00:0x15:Read logfile
07:55:21:WU02:FS00:0x15:GuardedRun: success in DynamicWrapper
07:55:21:WU02:FS00:0x15:GuardedRun: done
07:55:21:WU02:FS00:0x15:Run: GuardedRun completed.
07:55:23:WU02:FS00:0x15:+ Opened results file
07:55:23:WU02:FS00:0x15:- Writing 523376 bytes of core data to disk...
07:55:23:WU02:FS00:0x15:Done: 522864 -> 500509 (compressed to 95.7 percent)
07:55:23:WU02:FS00:0x15:  ... Done.
07:55:23:WU02:FS00:0x15:DeleteFrameFiles: successfully deleted file=02/wudata_01.ckp
07:55:23:WU02:FS00:0x15:Shutting down core 
07:55:23:WU02:FS00:0x15:
07:55:23:WU02:FS00:0x15:Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
07:55:24:WU02:FS00:FahCore returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
07:55:24:WU02:FS00:Sending unit results: id:02 state:SEND error:OK project:8018 run:1236 clone:0 gen:1 core:0x15 unit:0x000000026953ee2e500f1f981c1aea3a
07:55:24:WU02:FS00:Uploading 489.28KiB to 171.67.108.142
07:55:24:WU01:FS00:Starting
07:55:24:WU02:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.142:8080
07:55:24:WU01:FS00:Running FahCore: D:\FOLDING/FAHCoreWrapper.exe C:/Users/Timmy/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_15.fah/FahCore_15.exe -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 701 -lifeline 1776 -checkpoint 10 -gpu 0
07:55:24:WU01:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 1644
07:55:24:WU01:FS00:Core PID:2028
07:55:24:WU01:FS00:FahCore 0x15 started
07:55:24:WU01:FS00:0x15:
07:55:24:WU01:FS00:0x15:*------------------------------*
07:55:24:WU01:FS00:0x15:Folding@Home GPU Core
07:55:24:WU01:FS00:0x15:Version                2.20 (Tue Aug 2 12:06:37 PDT 2011)
07:55:24:WU01:FS00:0x15:Build host             SimbiosNvdWin7
07:55:24:WU01:FS00:0x15:Board Type             NVIDIA/CUDA
07:55:24:WU01:FS00:0x15:Core                   15
07:55:24:WU01:FS00:0x15:
07:55:24:WU01:FS00:0x15:Window's signal control handler registered.
07:55:24:WU01:FS00:0x15:Preparing to commence simulation
07:55:24:WU01:FS00:0x15:- Looking at optimizations...
07:55:24:WU01:FS00:0x15:DeleteFrameFiles: successfully deleted file=01/wudata_01.ckp
07:55:24:WU01:FS00:0x15:- Created dyn
07:55:24:WU01:FS00:0x15:- Files status OK
07:55:24:WU01:FS00:0x15:sizeof(CORE_PACKET_HDR) = 512 file=<>
07:55:24:WU01:FS00:0x15:- Expanded 145827 -> 660986 (decompressed 453.2 percent)
07:55:24:WU01:FS00:0x15:Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=145827 data_size=660986, decompressed_data_size=660986 diff=0
07:55:24:WU01:FS00:0x15:- Digital signature verified
07:55:24:WU01:FS00:0x15:
07:55:24:WU01:FS00:0x15:Project: 8018 (Run 761, Clone 0, Gen 11)
07:55:24:WU01:FS00:0x15:
07:55:24:WU01:FS00:0x15:Assembly optimizations on if available.
07:55:24:WU01:FS00:0x15:Entering M.D.
07:55:26:WU01:FS00:0x15:Tpr hash 01/wudata_01.tpr:  1795541954 1832398228 3945850418 399403596 4280877059
07:55:26:WU01:FS00:0x15:calling fah_main gpuDeviceId=0
07:55:26:WU01:FS00:0x15:Working on GRowing Old MAkes el Chrono Sweat
07:55:26:WU01:FS00:0x15:Client config unavailable.
07:55:26:WU01:FS00:0x15:Starting GUI Server
07:55:30:WU02:FS00:Upload 78.48%
07:55:32:WU02:FS00:Upload complete
07:55:32:WU02:FS00:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
07:55:32:WU02:FS00:Final credit estimate, 5757.00 points
07:55:32:WU02:FS00:Cleaning up
07:56:29:WU01:FS00:0x15:Setting checkpoint frequency: 250000
07:56:29:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed         3 out of 25000000 steps (0%).
```
Dennoch setzt "er" den 10 Sekunden langen "sleep" ein. Tut der Client das auch, wenn der Befehl next-unit-precentage gesetzt ist?
Es scheint so, als würde 7.1.52 den Befehl schon von vornerein benutzen, und ab 99% die nächste WU runterladen.

EDIT: Der CPU Slot zeigt dieses Verhalten ebenfalls:

```
******************************** Date: 03/08/12 ********************************
05:55:57:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 9900000 out of 10000000 steps  (99%)
05:55:58:WU00:FS01:Connecting to assign3.stanford.edu:8080
05:55:59:WU00:FS01:News: Welcome to Folding@Home
05:55:59:WU00:FS01:Assigned to work server 129.74.85.15
05:55:59:WU00:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: RUNNING smp:8 from 129.74.85.15
05:55:59:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 129.74.85.15:8080
05:55:59:WU00:FS01:Downloading 141.80KiB
05:56:00:WU00:FS01:Download complete
05:56:00:WU00:FS01:Received Unit: id:00 state:DOWNLOAD error:OK project:7083 run:0 clone:1 gen:15 core:0xa4 unit:0x000000290001329c4fc79b640a280fc6
05:58:37:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 10000000 out of 10000000 steps  (100%)
05:58:38:WU01:FS01:0xa4:DynamicWrapper: Finished Work Unit: sleep=10000
```


----------



## Wolvie (3. August 2012)

Der V7 läd automatisch bei 99% ne neue WU runter. 
Die 10 Sekunden sind vielleicht zum aufräumen, Core neustarten, mal kurz durchschnaufen und 'n Schluck  trinken, etc...


----------



## PAUI (3. August 2012)

jop beim V7 ner ist das Standart mit dem vorausladen der nächsten WU.


----------



## Bumblebee (3. August 2012)

Meine GPU's werden wieder mal mit diesen unsäglichen 762x-ern überschwemmt
Das ist sowas von


----------



## davidof2001 (3. August 2012)

Ich seh es auch gerade bei mir. 
Trotz gleicher Basispunkte fallen die PPD von 16kPPD auch 11kPPD. Das ist echt zum


----------



## Wolvie (4. August 2012)

Und was die erst an CPU Leistung fressen


----------



## Bumblebee (4. August 2012)

Wolvie schrieb:


> Und was die erst an CPU Leistung fressen



... sag nix ... 

Gottseidank  sind nun wieder vermehrt 8020er am Kauen


----------



## Wolvie (4. August 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Gottseidank  sind nun wieder vermehrt 8020er am Kauen


JAJA! Gibt's zu... alle bei mir geklaut!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. August 2012)

Wolvie schrieb:
			
		

> JAJA! Gibt's zu... alle bei mir geklaut!


Bumbelbee gibt nur ein wenig Rückendeckung das du mich nicht zu schnell einholst.


----------



## Bumblebee (4. August 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Bumbelbee gibt nur ein wenig Rückendeckung das du mich nicht zu schnell einholst.



Mach ich doch gerne


----------



## Amigafan (5. August 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Bumbelbee gibt nur ein wenig Rückendeckung das du mich nicht zu schnell einholst.



 . . . und mir nicht zu schnell "davonläufst" . . .


----------



## Wolvie (6. August 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> . . . und mir nicht zu schnell "davonläufst" . . .


 Wie sie mich alle festhalten wollen.... tztztz... 

Sag nochmal schnell, welche Version vom V7 Client konnte man unter Ubuntu 10 mit GUI nutzen?
War das die 7.1.38


----------



## sc59 (6. August 2012)

JA v7.1.38 unter Ubuntu10.10 mit GUI.
Bei Mint 13 geht auch der neue v71.52 mit GUI, mint 13 merkt das ein Paket fehlt und fragt nach ob installiert werden soll.
greetz aus Baden.


----------



## Wolvie (6. August 2012)

sc59 schrieb:


> JA v7.1.38 unter Ubuntu10.10 mit GUI.
> Bei Mint 13 geht auch der neue v71.52 mit GUI, mint 13 merkt das ein Paket fehlt und fragt nach ob installiert werden soll.
> greetz aus Baden.


 Mit neuer Anleitung von Stanford geht auch die 7.1.52.
Nur mosert der dumme Client jetz rum wegen i.einem Felher und ich soll in 'ner Log-Datei gucken dies gar nich' gibt... son Käs'.

Baden is hier, ja 

UPDATE:
Muss mich korrigieren:
Es ist anscheind doch nicht möglich den 7.1.52 unter Ubuntu 10 zu nutzen. Er lässt sich zwar installieren, aber wenn man den Client starten will kommt immer eine Fehlermeldung.


----------



## Abductee (6. August 2012)

Mint 
7.1.52 läuft absolut problemlos.


----------



## Bumblebee (7. August 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> . . . und mir nicht zu schnell "davonläufst" . . .



Von wegen davonlaufen bzw. hinterherlaufen...
Hewlett Packard hat ja wieder mächtig Gas gegeben; vor allem Scott_H - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats hat heftig aufgedreht
Passend dazu falte ich - einmal mehr - wieder diese "lieblichen" 762x-er


----------



## mattinator (7. August 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Hewlett Packard hat ja wieder mächtig Gas gegeben; vor allem Scott_H - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats hat heftig aufgedreht


 
Da müssten Stanford ja bald die Projekte ausgehen. Hoffentlich bringt der Einsatz bald mal etwas mehr erkennbaren medizinischen Nutzen.


----------



## Wolvie (7. August 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> [...]Passend dazu falte ich - einmal mehr - wieder diese "lieblichen" 762x-er


Da mosert er und legt aber die Tage zuvor einen PPD-Schnitt von 800k hin... jane, is kla


----------



## Special_Flo (7. August 2012)

meine 8800GTS (G80) hat jetzt aber mal nen brocken... bzw. ich bekomm einfach keine Last auf der Karte.

Project 8008 (R8,C173,G28) Points 2510 

wie bekomm ich nu nen anderes project?
Client hat neue id und Project habe ich auch gelöscht. 

mfg Flo


----------



## PAUI (7. August 2012)

der holt sich eigl. ne neue wu vom assignment server.


----------



## Special_Flo (7. August 2012)

PAUI schrieb:


> der holt sich eigl. ne neue wu vom assignment server.



Aber immer wieder neh  8008 also neh "Große" für die Karte und läuft mit 0% auslastung

mfg Flo


----------



## PAUI (7. August 2012)

hmm wie lange steht das 0% da?
manchmal dauert um 1 Frame zu erzeugen lange


----------



## Special_Flo (7. August 2012)

PAUI schrieb:


> hmm wie lange steht das 0% da?
> manchmal dauert um 1 Frame zu erzeugen lange



aktuell 3 std nu.... und das kann ja nicht so lange dauern.


----------



## Bumblebee (7. August 2012)

Special_Flo schrieb:


> meine 8800GTS (G80) hat jetzt aber mal nen brocken... bzw. ich bekomm einfach keine Last auf der Karte.
> 
> Project 8008 (R8,C173,G28) Points 2510



Das verblüfft mich schon etwas - ich hätte nie gedacht, dass du mit deiner "Vor-Fermi" sowas kriegst
Möglicherweise *kann* deine Karte diese WU gar nicht falten und hängt darum bei 0


----------



## Special_Flo (7. August 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:
			
		

> Das verblüfft mich schon etwas - ich hätte nie gedacht, dass du mit deiner "Vor-Fermi" sowas kriegst
> Möglicherweise kann deine Karte diese WU gar nicht falten und hängt darum bei 0



Ja aber ich bekomme auch keine anderen projecte mehr. Das ist es ja. Was soll ich noch machen ? Die 8800gt von meiner Mutter bekommt noch kleine projecte.


----------



## acer86 (7. August 2012)

Special_Flo schrieb:


> Ja aber ich bekomme auch keine anderen projecte mehr. Das ist es ja. Was soll ich noch machen ? Die 8800gt von meiner Mutter bekommt noch kleine projecte.



Hat sie den gleichen client drauf? wen nicht versuch doch mal den FAH Gpu tracker v2

und wen das nicht hilft musst du dir wohl oder übel eine neuere Karte kaufen z.b gts450 die solltest du günstig bekommen


----------



## Bumblebee (8. August 2012)

Special_Flo schrieb:


> Ja aber ich bekomme auch keine anderen projecte mehr. Das ist es ja. Was soll ich noch machen ? Die 8800gt von meiner Mutter bekommt noch kleine projecte.



Falls du unter V6 faltest versuch mal die flag  *-forcegpu nvidia_g80* hinter die .exe zu hängen

Unter V7 - glaube ich - lautet der Eintrag (ohne Gewähr):

Im *CONFIGURE*
Reiter *SLOTS* und dort die *gpu* anwählen
*ADD* klicken und folgendes eingeben

*Name *gpu
*Value* gpu-species nvidia_g80

Dann *ok* und *save*


----------



## Special_Flo (8. August 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Falls du unter V6 faltest versuch mal die flag  *-forcegpu nvidia_g80* hinter die .exe zu hängen
> 
> Unter V7 - glaube ich - lautet der Eintrag (ohne Gewähr):
> 
> ...



Fehler gefunden  war der  V3 drauf... nu läuft wieder der V2.

mfg Flo


----------



## Bumblebee (8. August 2012)

Special_Flo schrieb:


> Fehler gefunden  war der V3 drauf... nu läuft wieder der V2.
> 
> mfg Flo



Na fein - was will man mehr


----------



## nfsgame (8. August 2012)

So, ich melde mich zurück. Wird wieder gefaltet .


----------



## Bumblebee (8. August 2012)

nfsgame schrieb:


> So, ich melde mich zurück. Wird wieder gefaltet .



Super - hau rein, Bro


----------



## nfsgame (8. August 2012)

Na sichi, nur am 16., 17. & 18. wirds noch mal ne Unterbrechung geben, weil ich da nicht in "Rufreichweite" zum Falter bin .


----------



## acer86 (9. August 2012)

nfsgame schrieb:


> 16., 17. & 18. wirds noch mal ne Unterbrechung geben, weil ich da nicht in "Rufreichweite" zum Falter bin .



In Fachkreisen und als insider bekannt als Gamescom


----------



## Perseus88 (9. August 2012)

Na toll, werd seid gestern meine WU´s nicht los.


----------



## Bumblebee (9. August 2012)

Perseus88 schrieb:


> Na toll, werd seid gestern meine WU´s nicht los.


 
Bei mir scheint auch grad nicht die Sonne...
1) In der Nacht von vorgestern auf gestern (02:16) wurde wieder mal eine BIG nicht angerechnet
Diesmal vom anderen (Opteron-)Server - hier ist sie korrekt übermittelt worden

2) Die beiden bösen Stromausfälle haben wohl dem Linux auf dem SR2-Server nicht gut getan
Hatte EARLY UNIT END und das ganze Gedöns
Runtergefahren - gleich mal sicherheitshalber alles sauber gereinigt - nun bootet er nicht mehr ins Linux 
Gleich zu Beginn kommt eine kryptische "early exception"-Meldung
Werde wohl heute LINUX neu aufsetzen (müssen) - wozu hat man Ferien


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. August 2012)

@Bumblebee: Mein Beileid


----------



## Wolvie (9. August 2012)

Mal was neues:

```
10:08:05:ERROR:WU00:FS00:Exception: Failed to connect to 171.67.108.60:80: Es konnte keine Verbindung hergestellt werden, da der Zielcomputer die Verbindung verweigerte.
```

Stanford gibt mir keine WU's mehr... was hab ich ihnen den getan ?!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. August 2012)

Wolvie schrieb:
			
		

> Stanford gibt mir keine WU's mehr... was hab ich ihnen den getan ?!


Core-Hack-Strafe?

Ebenfalls mein Beileid.


----------



## PAUI (9. August 2012)

@Bumblebee: da lohnt sich ne USV.

den FX-8150 Server undervoltet auf 3,8 GHz bei anliegenden 1,25V.

jetzt läuft er wenigstens in seiner Spezifikation, derzeit 59C°.


----------



## Thosch (9. August 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> ... - nun bootet er nicht mehr ins Linux
> Gleich zu Beginn kommt eine kryptische "early exception"-Meldung
> Werde wohl heute LINUX neu aufsetzen (müssen) - wozu hat man Ferien


 Da gibts auch Live-LINUX-Heft-CDs die ein Rep.-Progr. dabei haben ... aber das hilft dir sicher nicht weiter. Wollts aber mal angemerkt haben, denn ab und an sind solche Heft-CDs auch mal nützlich, ob man das Heft dann liest oder nicht.


----------



## PAUI (9. August 2012)

da hätte er auch einen fsck machen können. da hätte das Linux wieder laufen können.
sowas wie die datenträgerüberprüfung von Windows.

für solche sachen habe ich eine Parted Magic Live DVD.

EDIT: aber bei nem fsck muss unbedingt die platte ausgebunden sein also umount sonst beginnt fsck garnicht erst, denn damit entstehen dateisystemfehler. weil 2 man gleichzeitig auf die Platte zugreifen wollen. oder man macht es halt von ner Live DVD, da ist die pladde eh nicht eingebunden.

ich verweise da auf das hier http://www.linux-praxis.de/lpic1/lpi101/1.104.2.html

z.b. 
fsck -f /dev/sda1

mit Parted Magic kann man auch prima nen Secure Erase von ner SSD machen.

EDIT: so ein mist ey "171.67.108.26:80: Es konnte keine Verbindung hergestellt werden, da der Zielcomputer die Verbindung verweigerte."


----------



## acer86 (13. August 2012)

Melde mich mal Vorsichtig mir ein kleinen Projekt zurück, hab zwar in letzter Zeit nicht viel geschrieben aber mit gelesen hab ich eigentlich immer.
Aber es bleibt nicht nur bei ein "bin wieder da" sondern ich möchte hiermit auch ein kleines Projekt Vorstellen, was noch nicht ganz fertig ist aber der Grundansatz ist vorhanden.

Der Plan ist ein wirklich grünen Faltserver zu bauen der Komplett mit Solarstrom laufen soll und das 24/7 (zumindest von April-Oktober)
Natürlich musste erst mal eine Möglichst sparsame Falt-Hardware gefunden werden, ein Klassischer I3 oder I5 sind von den Verbräuche her zu hoch, das würde die Kosten für die Solaranlage in Höhen treiben die ich mir nicht leisten kann und möchte.
Die PS3 kam auch nicht in frage, sie braucht zwar nur Ca.70W bringt dabei aber nur 800-1000PPD
Also eigentlich blieb nur die Notebook Hardware Übrig, da aber das Projekt ausbaufähig werden sollte, so viel die Wahl auf ein ITX asus Board mit AMD E-450 APU und PCI-e 16X Slot für die Erweiterbarkeit.

Klar die APU ist sehr Leistungsschwach aber dank der I-gpu einer Ati 6320 ist er durchaus Faltfähig und bleibt dabei sehr sparsam.

Momentan Läuft der Rechner für den dauerfalttest an der Steckdose, in Zukunft soll das die Solaranlage übernehmen was aber alles noch gekauft und eingebaut werden muss.

Die Faltleistung momentan: GPU only  1340PPD bei 24Watt für das gesamte System mit Untervolting sind auch nur 19W Möglich.
Später wen alles funktioniert und die Solaranlage genügend Strom liefert soll noch eine kleine Nvidia Grafikkarte nachgerüstet werden.


*Edit:23:40*,  Die Solaranlange muss ich noch mal nachrechnen aber gehe mal von 2X100Wh Panel´s aus mit 2X100Ah Akku oder gar 3X100Ah, dazu ein Sinus Wechselrichter mit 150-300Watt alles möglichst effizient 

ein paar Bilder:


----------



## Schmidde (13. August 2012)

Sehr coole Idee 
Na dann hoffe ich mal auf viel Sonnenschein bei dir 

Wir groß wird denn die Solaranlage?


----------



## PAUI (14. August 2012)

hab mich schon gewundert warum es hier so ruhig ist.

erstes Resümee vom FX-8150 er rechnet 6 KPPD mehr als der Core I5.


----------



## picar81_4711 (14. August 2012)

acer86 schrieb:


> .....*Edit:23:40*,  Die Solaranlange muss ich noch mal nachrechnen aber gehe mal von 2X100Wh Panel´s aus mit 2X100Ah Akku oder gar 3X100Ah, dazu ein Sinus Wechselrichter mit 150-300Watt alles möglichst effizient
> 
> ein paar Bilder:



Das find ich eine super Idee! Ich hab mir auch mal Gedanken gemacht, einen 2600K mir Solar zu betreiben, der braucht max. 100W bei ca. 22K PPD. Aber 100W sind einfach zu viel, da bräuchte ich auf meinem ganzen Balkon Solarpanels und das geht nicht. Und das würde wahrscheinlich auch noch nicht reichen.....geschweige denn, dass ich die Nacht durch komme.....


----------



## Thosch (14. August 2012)

PAUI schrieb:


> hab mich schon gewundert warum es hier so ruhig ist.
> ...


 Sommerloch ?

Hab in meinem Schlepptop nen i3  2330M/2350M (lt.SIV v.4.30, mal ist`s der 30er, mal der 50er i3    ) und eine GT 630M (Fermi). Zur Zeit faltet nur die CPU, zur Inst. des v7-Cl. hat der Cl nur smp "sich rausgesucht". Wie kann ich nachträglich die 630M zum Falten bringen ?  Hab schon versucht über ´Configure` -> ´Slot` -> ´Add` die GPU hinzu zu fügen. Bei *gpu-index -1* kommt "no more GPU", bei *0* kommt "GPU 0 not found", bei *1* erscheint "GPU 1 not found". Und dann steht auch weiterhin nur smp im "Slot-Fenster".
Hab das schon so eingestellt das beim Starten des PRGs es über die GraKa läuft. Aber es klappt nicht wirklich. Geht da was ohne Neuinst. ?


----------



## Wolvie (14. August 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Das find ich eine super Idee! Ich hab mir auch mal Gedanken gemacht, einen 2600K mir Solar zu betreiben, der braucht max. 100W bei ca. 22K PPD. Aber 100W sind einfach zu viel, da bräuchte ich auf meinem ganzen Balkon Solarpanels und das geht nicht. Und das würde wahrscheinlich auch noch nicht reichen.....geschweige denn, dass ich die Nacht durch komme.....


 Wir hätten Wohnhaus und Scheune voll mit Solarzellen, vielleicht kann ich ja bissle was in Liter-Flaschen abfüllen für dich.


----------



## picar81_4711 (14. August 2012)

Wolvie schrieb:


> Wir hätten Wohnhaus und Scheune voll mit Solarzellen, vielleicht kann ich ja bissle was in Liter-Flaschen abfüllen für dich.


Ja, dann bitte gleich einen Kasten voll.......


----------



## davidof2001 (14. August 2012)

Thosch schrieb:
			
		

> Sommerloch ?
> 
> Hab in meinem Schlepptop nen i3  2330M/2350M (lt.SIV v.4.30, mal ist`s der 30er, mal der 50er i3    ) und eine GT 630M (Fermi). Zur Zeit faltet nur die CPU, zur Inst. des v7-Cl. hat der Cl nur smp "sich rausgesucht". Wie kann ich nachträglich die 630M zum Falten bringen ?  Hab schon versucht über ´Configure` -> ´Slot` -> ´Add` die GPU hinzu zu fügen. Bei gpu-index -1 kommt "no more GPU", bei 0 kommt "GPU 0 not found", bei 1 erscheint "GPU 1 not found". Und dann steht auch weiterhin nur smp im "Slot-Fenster".
> Hab das schon so eingestellt das beim Starten des PRGs es über die GraKa läuft. Aber es klappt nicht wirklich. Geht da was ohne Neuinst. ?



Kann es sein dass da NVIDIA Optimus an Start ist? Dann läuft im Desktopbetrieb nämlich nur die iGP. Um es auszuschalten muss man in den Energieoptionen von Windows rumsuchen.


----------



## sc59 (14. August 2012)

@Tosch,
hast du eine alte GPUs.txt ?
kann sein das die 630M noch nicht geführt ist in deiner version.
hier der Link, da ist se mit drin.:
* https://fah-web.stanford.edu/file-relea ... c/GPUs.txt

mit speicher unter arbeiten da sonst die datei direkt geöffnet wird.
*
greetz sc59


----------



## Thosch (14. August 2012)

THX schon mal. Aber wo gehört die Datei hin ? Im FaHClient-Ordner ist nicht mal ne "alte" vorhanden ...    Und eine Sys-weite Suche brachte auch keinen Treffer.

Nach nem Rechtsklick aufs FaH-Icon kann ich im aufklappenden Menü unter ´Mit Grafikprozessor ausführen` auswählen mit was das PRG arbeiten soll. Da hab ich ´NVIDIA Hochleist...` als Standart stehen/ausgewählt. Kann ich mit jedem PRG seperat machen, so nebenbei. Aber es funzt trotzdem noch nicht. Kommen je nach dem was ich bei Slot eingebe (-1,0,1) die schon o.aufg. Meldungen. Aber beim Starten steht was im Log unter der Zeile _<!-- Folding Slot Configuration -->_ *>* _<gpu v='true'/>_ . Also findet er ja eine GPU.


----------



## PAUI (14. August 2012)

die GPU.txt kommt ins root Verzeichnis vom fahclient. das mit der GPU true heißt nur das sie genutzt werden darf. eigentlich bei -1 wird automatisch nach einer verfügbaren gesucht.


----------



## Thosch (14. August 2012)

Wo ist beim WIN7 das root-Verzeichnis ??    Wie schon geschrieben ... es ist nicht mal ne alte Ver. vorhanden ...
...

Sorry ... könnte mein Fehler sein das ichs wohl nicht soooo richtig benannt hatte das BS ...


----------



## mattinator (14. August 2012)

acer86 schrieb:


> ein paar Bilder:


 
Coole Idee. Scheinbar hast Du eine Samsung 830 genommen, da gäbe es mit anderen SSD's auch noch ein Sparpotenzial bzgl. Verbrauch (z.B. Crucial m4). Preislich sollte sich das nicht viel nehmen und bzgl. Leistung sollte es auch reichen.


----------



## acer86 (14. August 2012)

mattinator schrieb:


> Coole Idee. Scheinbar hast Du eine Samsung 830 genommen, da gäbe es mit anderen SSD's auch noch ein Sparpotenzial bzgl. Verbrauch (z.B. Crucial m4). Preislich sollte sich das nicht viel nehmen und bzgl. Leistung sollte es auch reichen.


 
Ja das stimmt die 830er sind nicht gerade die Sparsamsten SSD´s die es gibt, die ist auch nur da rein gekommen weil ich die Herumliegen hatte, sollte eigentlich in mein Hauptrechner verbaut werden im Austausch mit der Dort verbauten Corsaire Force GT, leider hat da noch etwas die Lust gefehlt um die auszutauschen, wird aber noch gemacht.


----------



## PAUI (14. August 2012)

das Root verzeichnis ist das nomale FAHClient verzeichnis. im Windows normalerweise C:\Users\Benutzer\AppData\Roaming\FAHClient

die Datei ist standartmäßig nicht drin, sie ist ja ne Kompatibilitätsliste fürn F@H Client.

die GPU´s die funzen sind in dem Client ja standartmäßig drin, die Liste ist nur ne erweiterung für neue Karten.


----------



## tom7 (14. August 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich versuch auch grad eine Kepler zum falten zu bewegen - ohne Erfolg. Hat jmd. einen Tipp wie das am einfachsten geht? (evtl mit v7.1.52, unter v6 is es ja glaub ich noch komplizierter?)
PS. Die GPU.txt hab ich schon..

Thx


----------



## sc59 (14. August 2012)

tom7 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich versuch auch grad eine Kepler zum falten zu bewegen - ohne Erfolg. Hat jmd. einen Tipp wie das am einfachsten geht? (evtl mit v7.1.52, unter v6 is es ja glaub ich noch komplizierter?)
> PS. Die GPU.txt hab ich schon..
> ...


 

Slot option :"client-type" --> "beta" 
und die gpus.txt einfügen dann sollte kepler erkannt werden, wenn se inder Liste ist.


----------



## sc59 (14. August 2012)

tom7 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich versuch auch grad eine Kepler zum falten zu bewegen - ohne Erfolg. Hat jmd. einen Tipp wie das am einfachsten geht? (evtl mit v7.1.52, unter v6 is es ja glaub ich noch komplizierter?)
> PS. Die GPU.txt hab ich schon..
> ...


 

Slot option :"client-type" --> "beta" 
und die gpus.txt einfügen dann sollte kepler erkannt werden, wenn se inder Liste ist.
Anleitung:
Folding@home: Support for new GPUs (such as Kepler) in the v7 FAH client


----------



## Amigafan (15. August 2012)

sc59 schrieb:


> .  . . , wenn se* inder* Liste ist.


 
Glaubst Du wirklich, in einer Inder-Liste  Deine GPU zu finden?


----------



## tom7 (15. August 2012)

sc59 schrieb:


> Slot option :"client-type" --> "beta"
> und die gpus.txt einfügen dann sollte kepler erkannt werden, wenn se inder Liste ist.
> Anleitung:
> Folding@home: Support for new GPUs (such as Kepler) in the v7 FAH client



hey sc59,

vielen Dank für den Hinweis! Leider bekomm ichs immernoch nicht hin. die GPUs.txt hab ich ins Verzeichnis FAHClient kopiert, und für den gpu slot 0 hab ich client-type beta eingetragen. Kepler faltet aber trotzdem nicht. Ich glaub ich hab Tomaten auf den Augen, irgendwas muss ich übersehen. Möglicherweise wird die GPUs.txt gar nicht eingelesen, denn wie in der von dir verlinkten engl. Anleitung stand, müsste im Log des Client eine Meldung kommen, die seh ich aber nicht (wobei da ja ziemlich viel steht...)

Hab ich die GPUs.txt im richtigen Verzeichnis?

THX


----------



## sc59 (15. August 2012)

Moin Tom,
Start->Alle Programme->FAHClient->Data Directory -->
Explorer öffnet sich und du müsstest in folgendem Pfad sein:
XXXDeinNameXXX/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient
Hier die GPUs.txt reinkopieren.
Eventuell GPU Slot neu anlegen!!!??
PC komplet neustarten damit der Client es richtig erkennt.

@Amigafan
inder Liste sollte auf keine fall diskriminierend rüberkommen
@all

sorry für doppelpost.
hatt mit dem editiern nicht so geklappt wie ich wollte.
greetz sc59


----------



## tom7 (15. August 2012)

Jaaaa, na endlich! Es hat mich ja echt schon genervt, aber jetzt läufts.

Für alle die auch Probleme haben Kepler zum falten zu bewegen: Nach dem Kopieren der GPUs.txt in das FAHClient-Verzeichnis sollte unbeding der GPU-Slot im V7 neu angelegt werden.
In meinem Fall habe ich noch client-type beta hinzugefügt.
Ggf. kann auch ein Neustart des Systems zwischendurch nicht schaden.

Herzlichen Dank an *sc59*


----------



## Thosch (15. August 2012)

Das ist doch mal ne Ansage gewesen. Bei mir erscheint die 630M nun endlich auch. Lt. SIV ist die auch zu 99% ausgelastet nur im Client da bewegt sich nix in den Prozenten ...  
CPU ist bei um die 80°C und da taktet die sich anscheinent immer mal runter (Temps-Troddl ?). Die GPU wird bei konstant 79°C angezeigt. Wie sähen die _Extra Slot Optionen_ aus ? Ein _gpu_ (Name) und _gpu-species fermi_ (Value) oder _gpu_ und _fermi_ bringen Fehlermeldung (_Invalid bool 'fermi_').  WU ist die 7623 (499,0,29)
Weiter hab ich noch folgende Fehlermeldung: _Detected clock skew, adjusting time estimates    _Hängt glaube ich mit der Berechnung der Zeiten zusammen.


----------



## sc59 (15. August 2012)

Laut GPUs.txt sollte sie als 
0x10de:0x0de9:2:2:GF108 [GeForce GT 630M]
erkannt und angezeigt werden.

"" _Detected clock skew, adjusting time estimates  ""
_könnt ich mir vorstellen das der falsche fahcore geladen wurde und die Berechnung trotz Auslastung der GPU nicht weiter voranschreitet.
Dies war auch der Fehler bei den Kepler Karten (680/670) bevor die Liste zum fahcore optimiert wurde.

wie dir das weiterhilft ? keine Ahnung


----------



## picar81_4711 (15. August 2012)

Der V7-Client mit seinen A4-Wus ist schon brutal, einmal bekomm ich mit meinem *980X* fast 65K PPD und dann kommen wieder tagelang WUs *mit nur 22K PPD*!!! Da wundern die sich, wenn die A4-Wus nicht beliebt sind, da hilft der Bonus von 10% auch nicht viel....


----------



## Thosch (15. August 2012)

In dieser GPU.txt steht die 630M drinnen, soweit ich das im Editor gesehen habe. Mal sehen, eben hat vermtl.d. Cl. d. BS abgeschossen. Zumind.als ich wg.meiner Abwesenheit d.pausierende GPU-WU wieder falten lassen wollte ging nix mehr.
Sollte/müßte ich noch zusätzl. Sachen f.d. GPU-Cl. eintragen ? Gibts da solche Sachen wie max-packet-size ?? Denn die 7623 ist schon ein ganz schöner Brocken ...  Kann es (Vermutung meinerseits) sein das die 630M einfach zu lange an nem % rechnen muss, weil damit überfordert ?
Und die Temps erscheinen mir auch etwas erschreckend hoch ...  

Update: Jetzt scheints das d. GraKa sich meinem Willen beugt und die durchrechnet. Aaaaber mit was für Daten: ETA 2,75  TPF 39:55  bei akt. 2%.


----------



## PAUI (15. August 2012)

also wenn die normale deadline schon 12 Tage sind, dann kann das schon hinkommen. dafür gibts auch 5187 Punkte


----------



## Thosch (15. August 2012)

Komm grad aus dem Kino ... "Ted" ... na ja. Der Streifen lebt von den Dialogen, die (meine Vermutung) sooo nicht in den Staaten laufen.
Update: Mttlw. sind 14% geschafft, die ETA steht bei 1,5 T und die TPF liegt bei 25:10. Temps wie beschrieben.


----------



## PAUI (15. August 2012)

was hasten an ppd raus, also was sagt er?. naja da werde ich mir wohl den streifen auch nicht geben.

EDIT: nachgerechnet 2967 PPD und keine Bonuspunkte.


----------



## acer86 (15. August 2012)

@Tosch da haste mal nee maximal beschissene Wu erwischt, die sogenannten GPU-Bigwu, das die 630m die Überhaupt schaft ist schon erstaunlich, hoffe du bekommst danach eine Normale gpu Wu dan sinken auch die Temp´s und es sollte etwas mehr PPD bei rum kommen auch wen die Kepler karten nicht unbedingt zum falten geeignet sind


----------



## Wolvie (15. August 2012)

Die GT630M ansich wird kein mobiles Faltwunder sein, da braucht man sich nicht wundern, wenn da nich viel bei rum kommt...


----------



## Thosch (16. August 2012)

Denke ich auch so, da kann und wird nicht soooo viel rum kommen bei 96 Shadern mit 672MHz GPU-, 900MHz Memmory- und 1344MHz Shadertakt.
Ist ja auch nur gedacht um die Zeit bis zu den neuen Lüftern zu überbrücken. Hält ja auch auf die Dauer die HW nich aus.


----------



## picar81_4711 (17. August 2012)

So, jetzt gebe ich Einblicke in meine Falterei: *Folding Client Summary*
Ist jetzt auch in meiner Signatur abrufbar.....
http://home.arcor.de/picar81/summary.html


----------



## Schmicki (17. August 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> So, jetzt gebe ich Einblicke in meine Falterei...


 
Wow, das ist ja sehr aufschlussreich! Danke für die Einblicke!


----------



## Bumblebee (17. August 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> So, jetzt gebe ich Einblicke in meine Falterei: *Folding Client Summary*
> Ist jetzt auch in meiner Signatur abrufbar.....
> http://home.arcor.de/picar81/summary.html



BE-EIN-DRUCKEND


----------



## acer86 (17. August 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> So, jetzt gebe ich Einblicke in meine Falterei: *Folding Client Summary*
> Ist jetzt auch in meiner Signatur abrufbar.....
> http://home.arcor.de/picar81/summary.html


 
Sehr interessant

Läuft der 2600K auf Linux oder Windoof   und hattest du nicht mal zwei 2600k´s ??


----------



## picar81_4711 (17. August 2012)

acer86 schrieb:


> ....Läuft der 2600K auf Linux oder Windoof   und hattest du nicht mal zwei 2600k´s ??


Läuft unter *VMware mit 8 Kernen mit Linux* unter Windows. Das ist auch der PC mit HFM.NET drauf, der alle anderen "überwacht". 
Ja, ich habe immer noch zwei aber ab heute läuft nur noch einer.....wegen Stromverbrauch.....der zweite dient als Ersatzteillager.....

Immer diese Vorführeffekte......der neue 3930K hat sich aufgehängt.....da muss ich noch ein wenig den Vcore erhöhen bzw. Takt verringern.....den habe ich sehr streng übertaktet....aber jetzt läuft er wieder....


----------



## PAUI (17. August 2012)

kriegst wohl jetzt doch öfters die P8102 ?


----------



## picar81_4711 (17. August 2012)

PAUI schrieb:


> kriegst wohl jetzt doch öfters die P8102 ?


Nur mit 2 Servern, den Opteron und den Xeon. Alle anderen hatten noch nie eine 8102er. Aber die zwei bekommen dafür jetzt nur noch die 8102er....


----------



## Amigafan (17. August 2012)

So etwas nennt man Kontinuität:

Mein i7 2700K berechnet z. Zt 6098er WU´s, die einander "folgen". 

Es begann mit: WU 6098 (Run7, Clone81, Gen236), gefolgt von Gen237, Gen238 und mittlerweile Gen239. 
Mal sehen, wie lange sich diese Reihe fortsetzt . . .


----------



## Schmidde (17. August 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Nur mit 2 Servern, den Opteron und den Xeon.  Alle anderen hatten noch nie eine 8102er. Aber die zwei bekommen dafür  jetzt nur noch die 8102er....



Mit welchem Parameter faltest du? -bigadv oder -bigbeta?
Mit dem letzten -bigbeta hab ich wieder eine 6901 bekommen...ist zwar mal was anderes als eine 8101 aber...naja 

Hab jetzt mal auf -bigadv umgestellt, mal schauen was mir Stanford als nächstes schickt


----------



## picar81_4711 (17. August 2012)

Schmidde schrieb:


> Mit welchem Parameter faltest du? -bigadv oder -bigbeta?
> Mit dem letzten -bigbeta hab ich wieder eine 6901 bekommen...ist zwar mal was anderes als eine 8101 aber...naja
> 
> Hab jetzt mal auf -bigadv umgestellt, mal schauen was mir Stanford als nächstes schickt



Alles faltet mit "-smp -bigadv". Mit "-bigbeta" erzielte ich keine andere Wirkung.....


----------



## acer86 (18. August 2012)

Was meint ihr,

Könnte die neue GTX660Ti ein neues Faltwunder werden?   erste Test von AnandTech im bereich Folding@Home zeigen viel versprechendes gegenüber der GTX560TI 

zu finden auf der Seite im unteren drittel : AnandTech - Bench - GPU12


----------



## PAUI (18. August 2012)

das ist nur ne GTX 670 mit nem beschnittenen Speicherinterface.

Cuda Cores sind die gleichen, gleicher Takt, alles gleich Außer das Speicherinterface.


----------



## Thosch (18. August 2012)

Und der Preis wird noch anders sein ... hoffe ich mal. Wäre jetzt auch so meine nächste Wahl nach meiner 560Ti ...


----------



## mattinator (18. August 2012)

acer86 schrieb:


> Könnte die neue GTX660Ti ein neues Faltwunder werden?   erste Test von AnandTech im bereich Folding@Home zeigen viel versprechendes gegenüber der GTX560TI
> 
> zu finden auf der Seite im unteren drittel : AnandTech - Bench - GPU12


 
Danke für den Link, ich überlege die ganze Zeit, nach Mainboard und CPU auch meine zwei GTX 275 "in Rente" zu schicken. Die Leistungsaufnahme ist schon ganz schön hoch. Wenn man den Verbrauch, die Folding-Leistung und den Preis sieht, wäre das für mich wohl die optimale Lösung. Da ich sowieso nicht mehr so viel auf dem Rechner game, ist die reduzierte Speicher-Bandbreite im Vergleich zur 670 eher ein kleineres Manko. Da werde ich mal die Tests (auch in der nächsten PCGH Print) abwarten. Momentan sind diese Karten in der engeren Auswahl: Produktvergleich ASUS GTX660-TI-DC2-2GD5, GeForce GTX 660 Ti, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90YV0362-M0NA00), ASUS GTX660-TI-DC2O-2GD5, GeForce GTX 660 Ti, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90YV0361-M0NA00), ASUS GTX660-TI-DC2OG-2GD5 Bord, auf Grund meiner positiven Erfahrungen mit leichtem Vorteil für die MSI-Karte. Was meint Ihr ?


----------



## Thosch (18. August 2012)

Gut ... die Marke ist vllt. auch ne Glaubensfrage, aber mit MSI hab ich bis jetzt auch nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Wieviel macht den der Preis-/Leistungs-/Verbrauchsunterschied zur 670 aus ? Lohnt sich die "Größere" ? Ich denke mal eher nicht, vor allem was den Preis betrifft ...


----------



## Thosch (18. August 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Alles faltet mit "-smp -bigadv". Mit "-bigbeta" erzielte ich keine andere Wirkung.....


 Gibts das "bigadv16" als eingebbare Option ? Und was ist der unterschied zu "bigadv" ??

ooooho ... DoPo ...


----------



## mattinator (18. August 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Wieviel macht den der Preis-/Leistungs-/Verbrauchsunterschied zur 670 aus ? Lohnt sich die "Größere" ? Ich denke mal eher nicht, vor allem was den Preis betrifft ...


 
Ich habe in dem Link (AnandTech - Bench - GPU12, danke noch mal an acer86) die GTS 450 mit der GTX 660 Ti verglichen. Leider gibt es für die GTX 285 keinen Cuda-Wert, sonst wäre der Vergleich zu meinen GTX 275 noch realistischer. Sieht eigentlich ganz gut aus, im Vergleich zur GTS 450 ist die CUDA-Leistung der GTX 660 Ti mehr als doppelt so groß. Da die GTS 450 schon mehr Folding-Leistung als eine meiner GTX 275 bringt, hätte ich rein rechnerisch mit einer GTX 660 Ti etwas mehr Folding-Leistung als mit zwei GTX 275 bei ungefähr der halben GPU-Leistungsaufnahme. Mehr will ich gar nicht haben, das wäre mir auch der Aufpreis bei höherem Verbrauch für die GTX 670 nicht Wert.


----------



## acer86 (18. August 2012)

mattinator schrieb:


> Ich habe in dem Link (AnandTech - Bench - GPU12, danke noch mal an acer86) die GTS 450 mit der GTX 660 Ti verglichen. Leider gibt es für die GTX 285 keinen Cuda-Wert, sonst wäre der Vergleich zu meinen GTX 275 noch realistischer. Sieht eigentlich ganz gut aus, im Vergleich zur GTS 450 ist die CUDA-Leistung der GTX 660 Ti mehr als doppelt so groß. Da die GTS 450 schon mehr Folding-Leistung als eine meiner GTX 275 bringt, hätte ich rein rechnerisch mit einer GTX 660 Ti etwas mehr Folding-Leistung als mit zwei GTX 275 bei ungefähr der halben GPU-Leistungsaufnahme. Mehr will ich gar nicht haben, das wäre mir auch der Aufpreis bei höherem Verbrauch für die GTX 670 nicht Wert.


 
Ja der Leistungs unterschied von der GTS450 zur GTX660ti bei Cuda ist schon Enorm etwa 55-60% und dabei braucht sie relativ wenig Strom, weniger wie ein 560Ti, bin fast geneigt meine GTX560ti SC gegen eine GTX660ti zu tauschen.

Halt uns auf jedefall auf den Laufenden mit Falt Werten wen du dir eine Kaufen solltest


----------



## Thosch (18. August 2012)

Klingt schon sehr interessant, schon alleine wg.Stromverbrauch. Aber der Preis muss sich noch nach unten korrigieren ... zumind. für mich ...


----------



## picar81_4711 (18. August 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Gibts das "bigadv16" als eingebbare Option ? Und was ist der unterschied zu "bigadv" ??
> 
> ooooho ... DoPo ...



Nein, meines Wissens gibts nur "bigadv". Beim V7 Clienten musst Du folgende Parameter setzen: Unter "Configure" -> "Slots" -> Folding Slots "SMP" auswählen und dann "Edit". Dann bei Extra slot options -> "Add".
Dann siehst Du in etwa das hier: http://fc01.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2012/014/f/0/step_5_by_chemistrylab500x-d3d2r4h.jpg
Da gibst Du ein: 
*Name :                      * *Value*
client-type       :         bigadv
max-packet-size   :  big

Dann immer auf OK bzw. speichern und Clienten neu starten.....


----------



## mattinator (18. August 2012)

acer86 schrieb:


> Halt uns auf jedefall auf den Laufenden mit Falt Werten wen du dir eine Kaufen solltest


 
Wird gemacht, die PCGH Print 09/12 gibt's ja leider erst Anfang September. Vllt. finden sich ja voher schon welche im Netz. Möchte auf jeden Fall wieder 'ne kühle und leise Karte, der Rechner steht im Wohn- / Schlafzimmer unter'm Dach (atm ca. 30°C).


----------



## acer86 (18. August 2012)

mattinator schrieb:


> Wird gemacht, die PCGH Print 09/12 gibt's ja leider erst Anfang September. Vllt. finden sich ja voher schon welche im Netz. Möchte auf jeden Fall wieder 'ne kühle und leise Karte, der Rechner steht im Wohn- / Schlafzimmer unter'm Dach (atm ca. 30°C).


 

Hier auch noch mal ein Schöner Test der GTX660ti, die MSI mit Twin frozen IV kühler ist auch dabei und ist mit Abstand die leiseste 

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660 Ti - 3 Modelle von EVGA, Gainward und MSI im Vergleich


----------



## PAUI (18. August 2012)

wie gesagt die Folding leistung müsste auf der höhe der GTX 670 sein. gab es da nicht noch kompatibilitäts probleme? mit der GPU.txt

und zum Preis ich würde zur MSI greifen.

die hat auch den positiven effekt das wenn der lüfter mal verstaubt ist das er für 10 sekunden sich in die andere richtung dreht auf 100% und sich so selbst entstaubt.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (18. August 2012)

Wie schaut das denn aus, wenn ich mir nen Rechner mit dem 3570k und Ner radeon 7950 hole, wie viel ppd kann ich da erwarten? 
Mfg


----------



## Abductee (18. August 2012)

Kann die "normale" Twin Frozer mittlerweile das Lüfterentstauben?
Das war ja bisher ein exklusives Feature der teuersten MSI-Modelle.


----------



## mattinator (18. August 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> Kann die "normale" Twin Frozer mittlerweile das Lüfterentstauben?



Zur Not geht's ja auch per Hand, aber die genannte GTX 660 Ti soll es lt. MSI Seite können (MSI Global ? Graphics Card - N660Ti PE 2GD5/OC):


> *Twin Frozr IV with Dust Removal technology*
> - Bring 14℃ cooler and 17.1dB quieter than reference product.
> - Keep out dust for optimal cooling performance by Dust Removal technology.


Habe mir gerade den Artikel durchgelesen (MSI GeForce GTX 660 Ti Power Editon OC review) und mich schon fast für die Karte entschieden.

@acer86
Danke für den Link, werde ich wohl dann noch schnell lesen und bestellen, solange sie verfügbar ist.

EDIT: Den Test lese ich später, habe gerade bei Hardware-Versand bestellt, hoffentlich stimmt "auf Lager" auch.

EDIT2:



PAUI schrieb:


> wie gesagt die Folding leistung müsste auf der höhe  der GTX 670 sein. gab es da nicht noch kompatibilitäts probleme? mit der  GPU.txt
> 
> und zum Preis ich würde zur MSI greifen.
> 
> die hat auch den positiven effekt das wenn der lüfter mal verstaubt ist  das er für 10 sekunden sich in die andere richtung dreht auf 100% und  sich so selbst entstaubt.



Die GPU.txt hatte ich mir mal angesehen, standen eigentlich nur die PCI-ID's der Hersteller und Modelle und ein Typ für den Client drin. Letzterer sollte sich nicht von den GTX 670 unterscheiden und die PCI-ID bekommt man z.B. schnell aus dem Windows-Gerätemanager.


----------



## picar81_4711 (18. August 2012)

SniperPhil schrieb:


> Wie schaut das denn aus, wenn ich mir nen Rechner mit dem 3570k und Ner radeon 7950 hole, wie viel ppd lesen ß kann ich da erwarten?
> Mfg


Mit der CPU alleine schaffst ca. 22-26K PPD.
Eine Radeon schafft leider nicht viel, wenns gut kommt 10K PPD. Da wäre eine GTS 450 schon besser mit ca. 12300PPD bei weniger Verbrauch.
Wenn man beide, also CPU und GPU kombiniert, dann kommen so ca.  32-36K PPD raus...oder etwas mehr......


----------



## PAUI (18. August 2012)

meine hd 7970 oc kommt auf lächerliche 7KPPD das hatte meine hd 5770 schon geschafft also der Client ist sehr schlecht.


----------



## picar81_4711 (18. August 2012)

PAUI schrieb:


> meine hd 7970 oc kommt auf lächerliche 7KPPD das hatte meine hd 5770 schon geschafft also der Client ist sehr schlecht.


Und das bei über 120W Stromaufnahme.....


----------



## Thosch (18. August 2012)

Bei Z.ck-z..k gibts gerade ne 660Ti f+t 279,90 € ...    ... mir noch zu teuer.


----------



## PAUI (18. August 2012)

wird auch nicht so schnell fallen weil die ja erst rausgekommen ist.


----------



## mattinator (18. August 2012)

Wen's noch interessiert, hier sind noch ein paar Vergleichswerte zwischen der MSI N660Ti-PE-2GD5/OC Twin Frozr IV Power Edition OC und der ASUS GTX660-TI-DC2O-2GD5.


----------



## PAUI (19. August 2012)

ich seh davon nix


----------



## Thosch (19. August 2012)

Moin. Ich seh jetzt auch mal nix ...


----------



## mattinator (19. August 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Moin. Ich seh jetzt auch mal nix ...


 
'Tschuldingung, hatte wohl den Link vergessen. Noch mal:

... ein paar Vergleichswerte  zwischen der MSI N660Ti-PE-2GD5/OC Twin Frozr IV Power Edition OC und  der ASUS GTX660-TI-DC2O-2GD5: ASUS GeForce GTX 660 Ti Direct CU II 2 GB Review | techPowerUp. Vergleiche mit der MSI Karte ab Abschnitt Overclocking. Für die ASUS-Karte habe ich hier noch etwas gefunden: ASUS GTX 660 Ti DC2 Top - NVIDIAs GeForce GTX 660 Ti ist da - HT4U.net.


----------



## Thosch (19. August 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Nein, meines Wissens gibts nur "bigadv". Beim ...


 Jo, also mehr hab ich jetzt auch nicht stehen. Hat sich jetzt ne 8101 geholt, TPF liegt z.Z. bei 33,5 min. Kann das so stimmen ? 
Gibts eigendl. auch nen Bonusrechner für GPU-WUs ?


----------



## Wolvie (19. August 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Jo, also mehr hab ich jetzt auch nicht stehen. Hat sich jetzt ne 8101 geholt, TPF liegt z.Z. bei 33,5 min. Kann das so stimmen ?
> Gibts eigendl. auch nen Bonusrechner für GPU-WUs ?


 Bei GPU-WU's gibt's doch gar kein Bonus...


----------



## picar81_4711 (19. August 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Jo, also mehr hab ich jetzt auch nicht stehen. Hat sich jetzt ne 8101 geholt, TPF liegt z.Z. bei 33,5 min. Kann das so stimmen ? ....


Bei 33,5 min TPF hast nur noch ca. 66 min. Zeit, um die WU hochzuladen.......ca. 95MB.......müsste sich ausgehen, oder?
Mein Opteron-Server hatte bei einer P8101 eine TPF von ca. 26,5 min....


----------



## Thosch (19. August 2012)

Wolvie schrieb:


> Bei GPU-WU's gibt's doch gar kein Bonus...


Jetzt wo du´s sagst ... 

26min ?? Dann stimmt irgendwas noch nicht bei dem Teil. 7min sind schon ein ganzes Stück Brot.  Er läuft aber durchweg mit 2.1 GHz ...   ...  Liegts am Ende doch am BS ??


----------



## Schmidde (19. August 2012)

Bei mir lag die TPF auch immer zwischen 26 & 27 min.
Was hast denn für ein OS drauf?


----------



## picar81_4711 (19. August 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> ...  Liegts am Ende doch am BS ??


...*oder am Speicher, hast Du schon 4 Riegel drinnen für Quadchannel?* Und richtig drinnen, denn bei meinem EVGA-Board von meinem Xeon-Server musste ich sie in die richtige Position stecken.....zuerst alle vorderen Bänke belegen und dann die hinteren, wenn man mehr Speicher rein tut. Zuerst die hinteren ging nicht....wäre bei mir besser gewesen wegen dem Corsair H80 Lüfter....der hätte dann auch noch Platz gehabt....


----------



## Thosch (19. August 2012)

Na beim KGPE (Opteron) ists ja vorgegeben wo welche Riegel bei welcher Anzahl rein müssen. Das sollte stimmen. Hab z.Z. 2x2GB-Riegel pro CPU verbaut. Sollten die nicht ausreichen ??
Es läuft Ubuntu 12.04.xx (?) LTS, also inkl. aller bis jetzt erhältlichen Updates.


----------



## Abductee (19. August 2012)

Mit 2x2GB läuft er im Dualchannel (so wie meiner auch), bei 4 Riegeln pro CPU würd er im Quadchannel arbeiten.

Eventuell würd er im Quadchannel auch nur mit zwei Riegeln pro CPU laufen wenn man den RAM beim Ganged und Unganged umstellt.


----------



## picar81_4711 (19. August 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> Mit 2x2GB läuft er im Dualchannel (so wie meiner auch), ......


*@Abductee:* Was hast du mit Dualchannel für eine TPF?


----------



## JonathanWayne (19. August 2012)

Mal eine kleine Frage. Wenn ich gerne Kartenergebnisse zu eurer Webseite beitragen moechte. Wem schicke ichd ie dann?


----------



## picar81_4711 (19. August 2012)

JonathanWayne schrieb:


> Mal eine kleine Frage. Wenn ich gerne Kartenergebnisse zu eurer Webseite beitragen moechte. Wem schicke ichd ie dann?


Wenn Du die Punkte pro Tag meinst, die eine Grafikkarte schafft, ich glaub einfach hier rein: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...e-vorstellungen-und-ideen-35.html#post4480211


----------



## mattinator (19. August 2012)

JonathanWayne schrieb:


> Wenn ich gerne Kartenergebnisse zu eurer Webseite beitragen moechte. Wem schicke ichd ie dann?


 Meinst Du das PCGH-Folding-Team (70335) ?


----------



## Abductee (19. August 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> *@Abductee:* Was hast du mit Dualchannel für eine TPF?


 
Laut V7: 22min 45sec
8101 (17, 3, 19)
2x4GB 1333 CL9


----------



## picar81_4711 (19. August 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> Laut V7: 22min 45sec
> 8101 (17, 3, 19)
> 2x4GB 1333 CL9


Das wären ja dann 155K PPD? Kann das stimmen?


----------



## Abductee (19. August 2012)

Wird bei mir so angezeigt, jop.
Allerdings gibts ein paar mal am Tag einen Einbruch auf irgendwas mit 88kppd und 33min.
Ich glaub der V7 ist da etwas nervös bei der Berechnung.
Im Monatsschnitt sinds gut 130kppd.


----------



## picar81_4711 (19. August 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> Wird bei mir so angezeigt, jop.
> Allerdings gibts ein paar mal am Tag einen Einbruch auf 88ppd/33min.
> Ich glaub der V7 ist da etwas nervös bei der Berechnung.
> Im Monatsschnitt sinds gut 130kppd.


Ja, dann haste auch in Schnitt so 26-27min, das kommt dann schon hin. Ja, der V7 ist da wirklich sehr ungenau, das hab ich bei meinen A4-WUs mit meinem 980X auch gemerkt.....


----------



## Thosch (19. August 2012)

Hast du Dualchannel direkt eingestellt oder läuft das auf AUTO ?  Könnte bei mir evtl. noch sein das er den 1600er nicht als diesen erkennt, bzw. deswegen wieder auf 800MHz runter taktet. Muss ich morgen sehen das ich das mal nachprüfen kann. Könnte sich evtl. an der TPF was um Besseren ändern mit 3x 2GB- Riegeln ??


----------



## Abductee (20. August 2012)

Dual/Quadchannel sollte automatisch erkannt werden, könnte mich nicht daran erinnern im BIOS überhaupt eine Umschaltfunktion gesehen zu haben.
Mein Bios ist bis auf die Boot-Reihenfolge und die deaktivierten Zusatzsachen im Werkszustand.


----------



## picar81_4711 (20. August 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> ....Könnte sich evtl. an der TPF was um Besseren ändern mit 3x 2GB- Riegeln ??


Nein, da das Mainboard nur Dual oder Quadchannel versteht, 3 Riegel wären ja dann Triplechannel. Kannst den 3. schon reinstecken, aber von der Geschwindigkeit wird sich nicht viel tun....du hast halt dann noch mehr Speicher....aber das wars auch schon.


----------



## Thosch (20. August 2012)

Moin.
Aufdieser Seite ( https://fah-web.stanford.edu/projects/FAHClient/wiki/ClientDifferencesV6ToV7  ) gibts die Option Finish. Aber wie benutzt man die ? In die Extra-Slot-Optionen eingetragen funktioniert sie nicht ...   ... Das er spez. nur für die Console wäre steht ja auch nicht da.


----------



## Abductee (20. August 2012)

"finish" ist doch der Befehl das er sich nach dem Ende der aktuellen WU keine neue mehr holt.
Was willst du da in der Konfiguration eintragen? Das er nach jedem Start nur einen Durchlauf macht?


----------



## davidof2001 (20. August 2012)

Den Befehl finish gibt man indem man im GUI auf den Button mit den zwei kleinen senkrechten Balken drückt.


----------



## PAUI (20. August 2012)

Der Befehl finish ist per Telnet console möglich. Die aktuelle Wu wird darauf zu Ende berechnet und danach keine neue geholt. Die gleiche Funktion wie wenn man per fahcontrol den Befehl finish nutzt. Nutze ich häufig.


----------



## Thosch (20. August 2012)

Ich wollte den Befehl benutzen das sich der/die Cl. keine neue GPU-WU holt/holen. Wollte über Tags in den entspr. Gerät/-en mit den Temps runter. Und da produzieren die GraKas ja die meiste Wärme.


----------



## davidof2001 (20. August 2012)

Macht unser Kapitan eigentlich Urlaub, oder warum geht sein Output gegen NULL?


----------



## Abductee (20. August 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Ich wollte den Befehl benutzen das sich der/die Cl. keine neue GPU-WU holt/holen.


 
Markier die einzelnen GPU-Worker und drück dann den Finish-Button.


----------



## davidof2001 (20. August 2012)

Oder ein Rechtsklick auf den entsprechenden Worker.


----------



## PAUI (21. August 2012)

er wird das wohl ohne fahcontrol machen.


----------



## Bumblebee (21. August 2012)

davidof2001 schrieb:


> Macht unser Kapitan eigentlich Urlaub, oder warum geht sein Output gegen NULL?



k. A. - seine Kurve sieht aber zugegebenermassen brutal aus


----------



## Schmicki (21. August 2012)

davidof2001 schrieb:


> Macht unser Kapitan eigentlich Urlaub, oder warum geht sein Output gegen NULL?


 
Drücken wir die Daumen, dass es sich um den wohlverdienten Urlaub handelt. Möglich wäre auch ein Hitzeproblem. Da bei der großen Anzahl an WUs, die unser Kapitan raushaut, eine Menge Grakas im Spiel sein müssen. Diese produzieren bekanntlich ordentlich Wärme.

Meinem Falter wird es auch schön warm bei 30 °C in der Bude...


----------



## Thosch (21. August 2012)

PAUI schrieb:


> er wird das wohl ohne fahcontrol machen.


 Nööö ... mach das mit FaHControl.  Kann man das eigendl. abschalten oder braucht der das für die Extra-Slot-Optionen ? Nimmt ja vllt. auch ein Quentchen an Leistung ...  ...


----------



## PAUI (21. August 2012)

was kann man abschalten?


----------



## Thosch (21. August 2012)

Sorry ... meine FaHControl.


----------



## tom7 (21. August 2012)

Schmicki schrieb:


> Drücken wir die Daumen, dass es sich um den wohlverdienten Urlaub handelt. Möglich wäre auch ein Hitzeproblem. Da bei der großen Anzahl an WUs, die unser Kapitan raushaut, eine Menge Grakas im Spiel sein müssen. Diese produzieren bekanntlich ordentlich Wärme.


 
War der Kaptain eigentlich jemals hier im Forum unterwegs? Ich bin immerhin seit über 2 Jahren dabei aber kann mich nicht erinnern schon mal direkt was von ihm gehört zu haben..


----------



## nfsgame (21. August 2012)

Ja, war er.


----------



## picar81_4711 (21. August 2012)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ja, war er.


Vor wieviel Jahren? Du alter Hase!


----------



## Bumblebee (21. August 2012)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ja, war er.



... letzter Post im Forum 19.08.2011


----------



## picar81_4711 (21. August 2012)

Gestern hab ich mir eine GTX 690 gebraucht bei Ebay für sage und schreibe 525 Euro ersteigert. Angeblich läuft sie einwandfrei.....Wenn ich die wieder verkaufe, dann mach ich sogar noch Gewinn......
Warum so billig? Die Beschreibung war bescheiden, kein Paypal angeboten und der Verkäufer hatte als letzte Bewertung eine sehr schlechte bekommen.  Da aber der Nachrichtenverkehr mit dem Verkäufer gut funktionierte, riskierte ich es....mal schauen, ob ich sie auch bekomme......


----------



## mattinator (21. August 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> riskierte ich es....mal schauen, ob ich sie auch bekomme......


 
Alter Zocker.


----------



## Thosch (22. August 2012)

Die freundlichsten (schmierigsten) Verkäufer habens dick hinter den Löffeln ... manchmal ... ich wünsch dir Glück !


----------



## mattinator (22. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Serverwahn*

@PAUI

"Natürlich" diese hier: MSI N660Ti-PE-2GD5/OC Twin Frozr IV Power Edition OC, GeForce GTX 660 Ti, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V284-036R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland. Liegt atm bei einem Nachbarn. Vllt. bekomme ich sie noch heute in die Hand (und ggf. auch in den Rechner). Hoffentlich wird das mit der GPU.txt so einfach, wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe. Kann die Datei ja schon mal in mein Client-Verzeichnis kopieren.


----------



## acer86 (22. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Serverwahn*

Bin sehr gespannt auf ein paar werte der GTX660ti, vor allem Stromverbrauch beim falten und PPD/Watt gegenüber GTX560ti nd GTS450


----------



## Thosch (22. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Serverwahn*

Ja, daran wäre ich auch brennend interessiert ...


----------



## picar81_4711 (22. August 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Die freundlichsten (schmierigsten) Verkäufer habens dick hinter den Löffeln ... manchmal ... ich wünsch dir Glück !


Danke! Zum Glück ist der Verkäufer nicht so weit weg, in Regensburg. Da kann ich seine Wohnung aufsuchen......


----------



## picar81_4711 (22. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Serverwahn*

Sollten wir mal mit der GTX 660 umschwenken auf die Rumpelkammer, oder?


----------



## nfsgame (22. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Serverwahn*



picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Sollten wir mal mit der GTX 660 umschwenken auf die Rumpelkammer, oder?


*schieb*


----------



## picar81_4711 (23. August 2012)

Kennt Ihr diese Seite: eXtreme Power Supply Calculator
Die ist super, wenn man sich ein neues System anschaffen will und man möchte wissen, wieviel Strom durch die Steckdose bzw. Netzteil zieht. Stimmt auch sehr genau, ich habs nachgemessen....


----------



## Thosch (23. August 2012)

Soo´ne Sch... Sache abbor ooch ... Hab doch am Schlepptop auf Finish gestellt damit der smp-Teil keine neue WU zieht. Vorher, wg. der Abwärme den GPU-Cl. auf Pause gestellt. Sooo, nu paused beide Teile aber lassen sich nicht reaktivieren, bzw. zum Weiterarbeiten überreden. Könnte mich jetzt überreden lassen die GPU-WU die schon angefangen ist zu killen damit der dann vllt. neue WU´s zieht und die dann faltet. Aaaaber ... wo ist der sch...öne Workordner hin ? Oder gibts noch ne andere Möglichkeit um evtl. in dessen Eingeweiden rumzustochern, um zu probieren das ers wieder macht ?


----------



## picar81_4711 (23. August 2012)

@Thosch: Workordner müsste unter Windows hier sein: C:\Users\*Picar*\AppData\Roaming\FAHClient
*Picar* musst halt in dein Benutzerkonto umschreiben....

Hab letzte Nacht noch versucht, Windows 8 RTM zu installierten. Komischerweise habe ich dabei mein komplettes Netzwerk platt gemacht und ich brauchte 1h, bis es wieder funktionierte. Und das um 3h in der Nacht. Ich durfte alle meine Server neu starten.....


----------



## Thosch (24. August 2012)

Moin. Klingt nach max. "Tiefgriff". Hab/hatte jetzt alles einfach neu installiert und läuft schon wieder. Trotzdem thx.


----------



## Bumblebee (24. August 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Hab letzte Nacht noch versucht, Windows 8 RTM zu installierten. Komischerweise habe ich dabei mein komplettes Netzwerk platt gemacht und ich brauchte 1h, bis es wieder funktionierte. Und das um 3h in der Nacht. Ich durfte alle meine Server neu starten.....



Läuft bei mir auf dem Testrechner absolut problemlos / war problemlos zu installieren ...


----------



## picar81_4711 (24. August 2012)

Hab heut meine GTX 690 bekommen....und sie läuft. Mit der GPU.txt hat sie zwar der V7 erkannt, aber ich bring sie noch nciht zum falten....aber ich werde mit der ja eh nicht falten....
Geschwindigkeit ist schon erstaunlich, mit meiner MSI GTX 580 OC habe ich bei Heaven-Benchmark so um die 60 FPS geschafft, mit der GTX 690 mit nur einer GPU komm ich schon auf 100 FPS, mit beiden GPUs auf ca. 140 FPS. 
Und die Temps mit Furmark liegen bei einer GPU bei 84 Grad, wenn beide laufen bei 90 Grad und das bei 26 Grad Zimmertemps. Ich bin entzückt


----------



## Thosch (24. August 2012)

Was ist besser/ertragreicher: i3-2350 mit smp4 - 4x 2,3 oder smp2 - 2x 3,8 GHz ??  Kann man das irwie berechnen ?


----------



## mattinator (24. August 2012)

Da der Folding-Client mit den virtuellen Kernen nahezu 1:1 skaliert, müsstest Du die zwei Kerne theoretisch mit 4,6 GHz laufen lassen. Allerdings sollte man das einfach feststellen können: Projekt mit 2 Kernen holen und die Frame-Time feststellen und dann den Client pausieren und auf 4 Kerne "hochschalten". Das Projekt wird er ohne Probleme weiterrechnen.

EDIT: Mal einen kurzen Zwischenbericht zu meiner neuen Grafikkarte (MSI Deutschland ? Grafikkarten - N660Ti PE 2GD5/OC) bzgl. Folding@Home:

Die aktuellen Daten zu meinem System könnt ihr bei Bedarf auf Sysprofile (sysProfile: ID: 79017 - mattinator) nachsehen. Mein Wunsch war ja, mit weniger Verbrauch mehr Faltleistung zu erziehlen und mgl. dabei noch die Wärme und Lautstärke zu reduzieren. Kurz zusammengefasst: es hat alles funktioniert. Die GTX 660 Ti bringt (bei den bisherigen Projekten) ca. genausoviel Punkte wie die zwei GTX 275 und durch den einen fehlenden GPU-Client bringt der CPU-Client ca. 1/4 mehr PPD.
vorher mit 2 x GTX 275:


Verbrauch:
Leerlauf: 115 - 120 W
Folding CPU: 185 - 190 W
Folding CPU + 2 x GPU: 440 - 445 W
 
Folding-Leistung (Momentanwert ca.): ja nach Projekten bis max. 37 K PPD (eher weniger)
jetzt mit 1 x GTX 660 Ti:


Verbrauch:
Leerlauf: 68 -  70 W
Folding CPU: 130 - 134 W
Folding GPU: 205 - 210 W
Folding CPU + GPU: 278 - 283 W
 
Folding-Leistung (Momentanwert ca.): ja nach Projekten 40 bis 45 K PPD
Allerdings wird der Leerlauf-Zustand nur selten erreicht.
Noch eine kurze Anmerkung, habe in meinem Gehäuse jetzt die neuen "bionischen" Lüfter von NB eingebaut und einen sehr guten Eindruck (NB-eLoop® S-Series 120mm | Noiseblocker). Bringen in Summe jedoch knapp 10 W mehr Verbrauch im Vergleich zu den alten Lüftern (ist oben schon enthalten).


----------



## acer86 (24. August 2012)

das nenne ich mal Einsparung und PPD Maximierung in einen, 170Watt weniger und 8-10K PPD mehr ist doch schon mal ein Wort, kannst du noch ein paar werte Posten was die GTX660ti alleine an PPD macht?


----------



## picar81_4711 (25. August 2012)

Meine GTX 690 hab ich jetzt auch zum falten gebracht mit *client-type:beta *und der aktuellen gpu.txt.
PPD teile ich auch in Kürze mit....


----------



## mattinator (25. August 2012)

acer86 schrieb:


> kannst du noch ein paar werte Posten was die GTX660ti alleine an PPD macht?


 Bisher gab es mit v6 GPU3 und v7 nur Projekte 8018, das sagt HFM-NET:


> Project ID: 8018
> Core: OPENMMGPU
> Credit: 5757
> Frames: 100
> ...



Allerdings wurden die Werte nicht ganz ohne Störungen erreicht. Vllt. schau ich mal am Wochenende, was noch mit OC geht.


----------



## picar81_4711 (25. August 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Meine GTX 690 hab ich jetzt auch zum falten gebracht mit *client-type:beta *und der aktuellen gpu.txt.
> PPD teile ich auch in Kürze mit....


Die GTX 690 schafft mit P8018 37500 PPD.
Stromverbrauch im Leerlauf: 155W
Stromverbrauch beim Falten: 380W
Also: 225W für 37500PPD.


----------



## Thosch (25. August 2012)

Is ja schon mal ne Hausnummer, zum reinen Falten wärens mir zu viele Watts. Da komm ich mit meinem Server günstiger weg. Aber wenn man schon mal die Gaming-GraKa wechselt ist die sicher ne gute Option.
Danke für die Punkteeinsichten.  

Frage: Was wäre als Aufrüstoption besser Phenom II X4 965 BE (3,4GHz+125W) oder Phenom II X6 1045T (2,7GHz+95W)  ?? Anzumerken wäre vllt. das der X6 ca.15-20€ teurer ist.


----------



## mallkuss (25. August 2012)

ja, danke für die Punkte-Infos, die GTX 660Ti gefällt mir gerade auch sehr gut


----------



## mattinator (25. August 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Frage: Was wäre als Aufrüstoption besser Phenom II X4 965 BE (3,4GHz+125W) oder Phenom II X6 1045T (2,7GHz+95W)  ??


 
Bzgl. Folding würde ich den X6 nehmen (wenn's denn AMD sein muss), bringt wahrscheinlich mehr Punkte und verbraucht weniger. Für Gaming ist atm in den meisten Fällen jedoch der X4 besser. Allerdings gibt es vom X4 und X6 schon schnellere, dann würde ich gleich etwas mehr investieren.


----------



## Bumblebee (25. August 2012)

*Was soll der Schei***

Sorry für den rabiaten Titel

Im Moment zickt Stanford wieder ganz schön rum
Sie verteilen - auf WIN7-Systemen mit V6er oder V7er - WU's (zB. 8066 / 8067) die "Uniprocessor" und Core a4 sind
Dazu - und das ist das eigentlich verfrackte - sind das "BAD WORK UNIT's" die nicht mal 1% falten und sich danach himmeln

*Stundenlang* versuchen die Rechner eine neue zu holen - *stundenlang* drehen sie leer


----------



## Thosch (25. August 2012)

mattinator schrieb:


> Bzgl. Folding würde ich den X6 nehmen (wenn's denn AMD sein muss), bringt wahrscheinlich mehr Punkte und verbraucht weniger. Für Gaming ist atm in den meisten Fällen jedoch der X4 besser. ...


 Gedacht hätte ich den als Ersatz für meinen 9850er Phenom I. Bei d.Leistung mach ich auf alle Fälle plus. Der soll eigendl. überwiegend zum Spielen sein und ab und an als "Lückenfüller" beim Falten dienen. Wenn jetzt der X4 nur um 10-15% schneller/leistungsfähiger ist dann würde ich wohl eher zum X6 tendieren, wg. den "nur" 95W. Aaaber der X4 ist eben auch eine BE und geht vllt. noch ein wenig nach "oben" zu treiben.



mattinator schrieb:


> ... Allerdings gibt es vom X4 und X6 schon schnellere, dann würde ich gleich  etwas mehr investieren.


 Bei dem Alter der restlichen HW (nur AM2+-Board) erscheint es mir besser "sinnvoll / Preis-/Leistungs-bewußt" aufzurüsten. Sicher, nach oben ginge es noch. Stünde aber glaube ich in keinem Verhältnis zum Nutzen, zu meinem Nutzungsverhalten der Maschine.


----------



## mattinator (25. August 2012)

Hatte mich auch schon gewundert in der HFM.NET Work Unit  History.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Allerdings "sagt" HFM.NET, dass sie o.k. waren. Für meinen Rechner sind ca. 26 K PPD mit dem Prozessor jedoch o.k. (wenn es so stimmt). Die mit 9 K PPD sind natürlich nicht so doll.


----------



## Wolvie (25. August 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Die GTX 690 schafft mit P8018 37500 PPD.
> Stromverbrauch im Leerlauf: 155W
> Stromverbrauch beim Falten: 380W
> Also: 225W für 37500PPD.


 
Beide GPU's zusammen oder pro GPU eine WU?
Also wenn das für beide GPU's zählt, liegt die GTX690 auf nahezu dem gleichen Niveau wie die GTX590.


----------



## mattinator (25. August 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Wenn jetzt der X4 nur um 10-15% schneller/leistungsfähiger ist dann würde ich wohl eher zum X6 tendieren, wg. den "nur" 95W. Aaaber der X4 ist eben auch eine BE und geht vllt. noch ein wenig nach "oben" zu treiben.


 
Hängt ja immer von der Nutzung ab. In der PCGH-Print Testdatenbank auf der DVD ist der Phenom II X4 960T BE im Leistungsindex 0.08 Punkte vor dem Phenom II X6 1055T (Deine Kandidaten sind nicht enthalten). Ansonsten mal die div. Ranglisten studieren, z.B. hier Vergleich: Desktop-Prozessoren im Test - CHIP Online (die Chip-Testdatenbank ist schon ganz ordentlich).


----------



## Bumblebee (25. August 2012)

mattinator schrieb:


> Allerdings "sagt" HFM.NET, dass sie o.k. waren. Für meinen Rechner sind ca. 26 K PPD mit dem Prozessor jedoch o.k. (wenn es so stimmt). Die mit 9 K PPD sind natürlich nicht so doll.



Ja, es hat auch WU's die laufen - so wie die von dir gezeigten (zB 8004) aber 8066/8067; möglicherweise auch 8064/8065 sind "faul"


----------



## Thosch (25. August 2012)

mattinator schrieb:


> ... Ansonsten mal die div. Ranglisten studieren, z.B. hier Vergleich: Desktop-Prozessoren im Test - CHIP Online (die Chip-Testdatenbank ist schon ganz ordentlich).


 Da ist der X6 auf Pl. 22 und der 965 BE auf 29. Da siehts für den X6 besser aus.    Ich denke mal das der gestern bestellte und heute schon gelieferten 965 zurück geht und ich den 1045er "zacken" werde. Kommt mir jetzt besser vor auch wg. den 95W.
Danke dir für die Überlegungshilfe.


----------



## Amigafan (25. August 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ja, es hat auch WU's die laufen - so wie die von dir gezeigten (zB 8004) aber 8066/8067; möglicherweise auch 8064/8065 sind "faul"



Da muß ich Dir leider widersprechen - die 8064 z. B. lief auf einem i7 2700K unter Ubuntu 12.04 LTS im V7er-Clienten tadellos . . .
Und wie kommst Du darauf, dass es sich um "Uniprozessor-WU´s" handelt?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. August 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Da muß ich Dir leider widersprechen - die 8064 z. B. lief auf einem i7 2700K unter Ubuntu 12.04 LTS im V7er-Clienten tadellos . . .
> Und wie kommst Du darauf, dass es sich um "Uniprozessor-WU´s" handelt?


HFM gibt bei den P8064 den Slot-Typ als Uniprozessor-WU an.


@Bumbelbee: P8064 laufen auch auf meinem 1090T (Win7 64bit) tadellos.


----------



## Bumblebee (25. August 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Da muß ich Dir leider widersprechen - die 8064 z. B. lief auf einem i7 2700K unter Ubuntu 12.04 LTS im V7er-Clienten tadellos . . .


 
Nein, musst du nicht - sollst du auch nicht 
Einerseits ist dein Widersprich unnötig weil ich ja klar von WIN7 geschrieben habe
Andererseits weil ich geschrieben habe "*möglicherweise* auch 8064/8065"



Amigafan schrieb:


> Und wie kommst Du darauf, dass es sich um "Uniprozessor-WU´s" handelt?


 
Weil HFM das so behauptet - guckst du Bild




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picar81_4711 (26. August 2012)

Wolvie schrieb:


> Beide GPU's zusammen oder pro GPU eine WU?
> Also wenn das für beide GPU's zählt, liegt die GTX690 auf nahezu dem gleichen Niveau wie die GTX590.


Ja, habe beide GPUs zusammengezählt....


----------



## PAUI (26. August 2012)

@ Tosch will bald mein X6 1090T loswerden. viellei wer das ja was.


----------



## Amigafan (26. August 2012)

@Bumblebee

Ich widerspreche Dir sogar ein zweites Mal:  
Die WU´s 8066/8067 sind keine "schlechten" WU´s - Deine Hardware ist zu hoch übertaktet und "himmelt" damit diese . . . 

Und weil der A4-Core teilweise so "unterirdische" Punkte abliefert, verbleibe ich lieber beim V6er Client und dem Core A3 - der liefert ein gleichbleibendes Punkteniveau  - obwohl sich auch dort der Core A4 sporadisch mit einer entsprechenden WU "blicken" läßt.


----------



## Muschkote (26. August 2012)

Ich muss Bumblebee maximal Recht geben!

Letzte Nacht wurde ich auch mit den Dingern zugemüllt. Win7 und 6er Client.

Das muss wohl ne ganze Weile so gegangen sein.


----------



## Thosch (26. August 2012)

PAUI schrieb:


> @ Tosch will bald mein X6 1090T loswerden. viellei wer das ja was.


 "Bald" ist mir eigendl. zu spät. Und ich wollte/will auch von den 125W weg ... Trotzdem Danke fürs Angebot.


----------



## Muschkote (26. August 2012)

@Bumblebee

Probier mal den Client mit -smp 6 oder 8.

Momentan läuft eine 8066 bei mir mit -smp 8, mit -smp 7 ist die kurz vorher abgeraucht.

Vieleicht "mögen" die keine ungerade Anzahl Kerne.


----------



## Bumblebee (26. August 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> @Bumblebee
> 
> Ich widerspreche Dir sogar ein zweites Mal:
> Die WU´s 8066/8067 sind keine "schlechten" WU´s - Deine Hardware ist zu hoch übertaktet und "himmelt" damit diese . . .


 
Auch nicht - mein lieber hoomer
In der letzten Nacht hat es den Läppy erwischt - unübertaktet - *248* Anläufe bevor er sich wieder eine 6099 geholt hat



Amigafan schrieb:


> Und weil der A4-Core teilweise so "unterirdische" Punkte abliefert, verbleibe ich lieber beim V6er Client und dem Core A3 - der liefert ein gleichbleibendes Punkteniveau  - obwohl sich auch dort der Core A4 sporadisch mit einer entsprechenden WU "blicken" läßt.


 
Nun, bis auf eine Ausnahme waren/sind das alles V6er gewesen
Und wenn du mir einen "Trick" hast wie ich der Kiste sage "ich will nur Core a3" dann bist du mein neuer Held 



Muschkote schrieb:


> @Bumblebee Probier mal den Client mit -smp 6 oder 8.
> 
> Momentan läuft eine 8066 bei mir mit -smp 8, mit -smp 7 ist die kurz vorher abgeraucht.
> Vieleicht "mögen" die keine ungerade Anzahl Kerne.


 
Das wäre ev. eine Massnahme

Deinen "Rekord" kann ich (leider) locker toppen.....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. August 2012)

Kann es sein das die A4-WU's einfach viel besser auf AMD-CPU's laufen als auf Intel-CPU's? 

Dieses Phänomen kann ich hier beobachten: mein 1090T hat sogar eher Freude an den A4-WU's (+1-2kPPD) wärend mein Xeon-Server zum Teil mit einem Minus von 13kPPD rumschlagen muss.


----------



## nooby-on-mp3 (26. August 2012)

Weil die GTX 660 TI hier vor kurzem ein Thema war, heute um 21Uhr ist eine "Point of View Geforce GTX 660 Ti" bei ZackZack  drin, mal sehen was die kostet!

Mfg


----------



## Amigafan (26. August 2012)

@Bumblebee und Muschkote

Es ist natürlich maximal Sch . . . , wenn Ihr mit diesen WU´s und Eurer Hardware solche Probleme habt.
Bei mir laufen diese (gerade wird eine 8066er berechnet) im V6er Client unter Win7 64Bit mit -smp 3 glücklicherweise problemlos - auf einem Q9550 (Intel), übertaktet auf 3,7GHz. Damit sind wohl alle Mutmaßungen eurerseits widerlegt . . .

Warum man eine A4-Core-WU auf dem 6er-Client erhält bzw warum nicht - diese Frage kann ich Dir leider auch nicht beantworten, Bumble.
Fakt bei mir ist:
Auf meinem "Kleinen" erhalte ich  - gut durchmischt - sowohl A3- als auch A4-Core-WU´s (Win7 64Bit), bei meinen Größeren (4-Kern + HT unter Linux) erhalte ich fast ausschliesslich 609xer WU´s.

Und noch eine Anmerkung zu "Uniprozessor":

HFM.NET v0.9.1 zeigt bei mir die 8066er WU als SMP an - nicht wie bei Dir als "Uniprozessor" - vielleicht liegt dort der Fehler . . .


Edit:

Eine Kontrolle im HFM.NET hat ergeben, dass eine 8065er WU ebenfalls als "Uniprozessor" bei mir angegenen wird.
Daraus ergibt sich:
WU 8064 und WU 8066:  SMP
WU 8065 und 8067: "Uniprozessor"
Trotzdem laufen auch die "Uniprozessor"-WU´s problemlos . . .


----------



## acer86 (26. August 2012)

Hab auch gerad mal den GPU V2 tracker angeschmissen und siehe da prompt kommt eine 8064, HFM.net sagt dazu client Type "Standard"


----------



## mattinator (26. August 2012)

Noch ein paar Erkenntnisse bzgl. Übertaktung meiner neuen MSI N660Ti-PE-2GD5/OC Twin Frozr IV Power Edition OC. Nach meinen Tests, falls ich nichts falsch gemacht habe, *für Folding Null (0) zusätzliches OC-Potenzial ohne Spannungs-Erhöhung* (Overvolting wollte ich ihr vorerest nicht zumuten). Mit Kombustor-Stabilitätstest aus dem MSI Afterburner komme ich bei Standard-Spannung unter Ausnutzung des max. Power Limit im MSI Afterburner von 114% auf +130 MHz Core (ca. 12%) und +480 MHz RAM (ca. 32%), natürlich mit entsprechendem Mehrverbrauch (gesamter PC ca. 7%). Es hatte im Kombustor den Anschein, dass mit höherer Core Clock der max. Boost kleiner wird, dafür aber gleichmäßiger und sich dadurch die durchnittliche Framerate vergrößert. Das werde ich bei anderer Gelegenheit noch mal prüfen. Für Spiele könnte die zusätzliche OC-Leistung etwas bringen, brauche ich atm jedoch nicht.
Übrigens kommt die Karte im Gegensatz zu den GTX275 unter Windows 7 nach einen Treiber Reset bei 3D-Anforderungen wieder korrekt in den P0-State.

EDIT bzgl. der Probleme mit den CPU-Projekten:
Ich bin davon erstmal verschont, meiner "kaut" erstmal noch bis heute Nacht an einer 7647.


----------



## picar81_4711 (26. August 2012)

Da ist wieder was kaputt bei Stanford, unser Team hat ein Punkteupdate von ganzen 7200 Punkten! Auch folding@evga schafft nicht mehr als 62K als Update.


----------



## Rurdo (26. August 2012)

Kann man die How-To Downloads für den SMP Client noch verwenden oder eher den V7? 
Ich mag eigentlich den SMP CLient + FHM.net mehr, aber ich hab ne 6970 die natürlich auch Falten darf.... dafür brauche ich aber den V7 oder?
Kann ich den V7 nur für die Graka verwenden und den SMP für meinen X6 verwenden?


----------



## Bumblebee (26. August 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Da ist wieder was kaputt bei Stanford, unser Team hat ein Punkteupdate von ganzen 7200 Punkten! Auch folding@evga schafft nicht mehr als 62K als Update.



Ist mir auch grad aufgefallen - definitiv was im Argen da


----------



## Rurdo (26. August 2012)

Währe schön wenn mir jemand ne antwort geben würde..


----------



## Raketenjoint (26. August 2012)

Wenn es doch jeden Tag so aussehen könnte:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


i5 2500K @ 4,1 GHz. 
25000 PPD sind aber wohl doch eher unrealistisch.


----------



## acer86 (26. August 2012)

Rurdo schrieb:


> Kann man die How-To Downloads für den SMP Client noch verwenden oder eher den V7?
> Ich mag eigentlich den SMP CLient + FHM.net mehr, aber ich hab ne 6970 die natürlich auch Falten darf.... dafür brauche ich aber den V7 oder?
> Kann ich den V7 nur für die Graka verwenden und den SMP für meinen X6 verwenden?



Du kannst natürlich den V7 für die graka verwenden und den V6 für dein 1090t aber du musst bedenken das deine Graka einen CPU kern beansprucht also kannst du nur noch mit 5kernen auf den V6 falten, und durch die Zusammen Stellung V6+V7 geht auch noch mal ein klein wenig verloren, da der 1090t eh kein Leistungs wunder ist beim Falten und auch noch ein kern weg fällt für die Graka würde ich sagen falt entweder mit der 6970 oder den 1090t beides zusammen wird dir nur wenig bringen außer einen Hohen Stromverbrauch.



Rurdo schrieb:


> Währe schön wenn mir jemand ne antwort geben würde..



bitte sehr der Herr

@mattinator: Erster


----------



## mattinator (26. August 2012)

Rurdo schrieb:


> aber ich hab ne 6970 die natürlich auch Falten darf.... dafür brauche ich aber den V7 oder?


 
Ja, besser ist es.



Rurdo schrieb:


> Kann ich den V7 nur für die Graka verwenden und den SMP für meinen X6 verwenden?


 
Kannst Du, musst halt im v7-Client einfach nur die CPU-Konfig entfernen oder den Autostart deaktivieren und die GPU-Projekte dann manuell starten:
Configure - Expert - Extra Client Options:
- Name: pause-on-start
- Value: true

Sinnvollerweise dem X6 im v6-Client einen Kern weniger als möglich geben (-smp 5), damit dieser für den v7-GPU-Client frei bleibt. Bringt eine höhere Ausbeute.

EDIT: Doppelt gemoppelt, da war jemand schneller. Ich geh in's Bett.


----------



## Raketenjoint (26. August 2012)

acer86 schrieb:


> Du kannst natürlich den V7 für die graka verwenden und den V6 für dein 1090t aber du musst bedenken das deine Graka einen CPU kern beansprucht also kannst du nur noch mit 5kernen auf den V6 falten, und durch die Zusammen Stellung V6+V7 geht auch noch mal ein klein wenig verloren, da der 1090t eh kein Leistungs wunder ist beim Falten und auch noch ein kern weg fällt für die Graka würde ich sagen falt entweder mit der 6970 oder den 1090t beides zusammen wird dir nur wenig bringen außer einen Hohen Stromverbrauch.
> bitte sehr der Herr
> @mattinator: Erster





mattinator schrieb:


> Ja, besser ist es.
> Kannst Du, musst halt im v7-Client einfach nur die CPU-Konfig entfernen oder den Autostart deaktivieren und die GPU-Projekte dann manuell starten:
> Configure - Expert - Extra Client Options:
> - Name: pause-on-start
> ...


Lohnt sich das auch für einen i5 2500K @ 4,1 GHz + Radeon HD 6950?


----------



## acer86 (26. August 2012)

Raketenjoint schrieb:


> Lohnt sich das auch für einen i5 2500K @ 4,1 GHz + Radeon HD 6950?


 
In deinem Fall mehr, den der 2500k ist bedeutend schneller als der 1090t und noch dazu Sparsamer , aber ein Leistungsverlust bleibt immer wen du mit einer ATI faltest, alleine ist dein 2500K mit OC Sparsamer und schneller, aber wen dir der Stromverbrauch nichts ausmacht und du nicht OC´n willst dan ist die Kombi aus beiden auch recht performant


----------



## PAUI (27. August 2012)

@ Tosch den 1090t kann man ja noch undervolten, habe den bei stock Takt bei 1,1875V laufen. und da ist der auch nicht mehr auf 125 Watt TDP.


----------



## Bumblebee (27. August 2012)

Muschkote schrieb:


> @Bumblebee
> Probier mal den Client mit -smp 6 oder 8.
> Momentan läuft eine 8066 bei mir mit -smp 8, mit -smp 7 ist die kurz vorher abgeraucht.
> Vieleicht "mögen" die keine ungerade Anzahl Kerne.


 
Offenbar ist es genau so - bei Intel-CPU's
Habe jetzt bei dreien der betroffenen Rechner, nachdem sie die nächste Runde von "mag ich nicht" eingeläutet hatten, von -smp 7 auf -smp 8 umgestellt
Alle drei haben danach sofort fehlerfrei eine 8067 zu falten begonnen

*GROSSES* Danke an Muschkote für den Tipp


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. August 2012)

Wieso wird meine Signatur nicht mehr angezeigt?
Im Kontrollzentrum unter Signatur bearbeiten seh ich nicht aufälliges, sprich wird korrekt angezeigt.


----------



## Abductee (27. August 2012)

ich seh sie korrekt.


----------



## Raketenjoint (27. August 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> ich seh sie korrekt.


Ich auch



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rurdo (27. August 2012)

Hallo leute!
Er hat sich im V7 (FAHcontrol) jetzt für beide Falter jeweils die 11293 und die 8004 runtergeladen...
Die 8004 ist doch der Prozessor oder? Sind das gute WU´s oder hab ich da was übersehen zum einstellen?
EDIT: Die 11293 Arbeitet schon, aber bei der 8004 tut sich nix..


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. August 2012)

Komisch, gestern Abend bis heute als ich den Beitrag verfasst habe, wurde sie mir nicht angezeigt (mit verschiedenen Rechnern inkl. einem in der Firma). 


@Rurdo: Ja, ist ne SMP-WU (CPU). A4 scheinen unterschiedlich gut zu laufen (meine persönliche Erfahrung) > auf Intel schlecht, auf AMD gut.
Hab auch einen 1090T, kann heute Abend mal schauen wie TPF und PPD sind.


----------



## Rurdo (27. August 2012)

Ich hab jetzt einfach mal den SMP Client derweil geschlossen...


----------



## picar81_4711 (27. August 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Offenbar ist es genau so - bei Intel-CPU's
> Habe jetzt bei dreien der betroffenen Rechner, nachdem sie die nächste Runde von "mag ich nicht" eingeläutet hatten, von -smp 7 auf -smp 8 umgestellt
> Alle drei haben danach sofort fehlerfrei eine 8067 zu falten begonnen
> 
> *GROSSES* Danke an Muschkote für den Tipp


Der V6 nimmt bei mir keine ungeraden Zahlen, wenn ich z.B. 11 Threads angebe, dann macht er automatisch 10.


----------



## Thosch (27. August 2012)

PAUI schrieb:


> @ Tosch den 1090t kann man ja noch undervolten, habe den bei stock Takt bei 1,1875V laufen. und da ist der auch nicht mehr auf 125 Watt TDP.


 Ja, daran hab ich auch schon gedacht ... aaaaber, ich bin (sehr) günstig zu nem AM3-Rechner gekommen und da wäre es doof den x6 nicht da drauf zu setzen wo er auch DDR3 "besabbern" kann. Es funzt u.a. auch TurboCore, OC, etc.pp ...  ... (und noch ein) Aaaaaber: das Teil nimmt nur bis 95W an.    warum ... klingt komisch, is aber so !


----------



## PAUI (27. August 2012)

och schade, wollte nämlich auf Intel wechseln. könntest auch mein MSI 790FX-GD70 dazu kriegen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. August 2012)

@Rurdo: Leider muss ich dir mitteilen das mein 1090T bis jetzt noch keine P8004 hatte. 
Bis jetzt hatte er an A4-WU's die P8064/8065/8066 und machte mit seinen 3,7GHz rund 13kPPD.

Ich würde einmal testen wie er sich alleine (CPU solo -smp6) beim falten schlägt und einmal mit ATI (-smp4) und dann entscheiden was besser ist.


----------



## Schmidde (27. August 2012)

So, zur Abwechslung faltet meine GTX570 auch mal wieder 
Laut HFM.NET und dem V7 Client sind mit einer 8020er ja knapp 23k PPD drinn?!


----------



## Amigafan (27. August 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Eine Kontrolle im HFM.NET hat ergeben, dass eine 8065er WU ebenfalls als "Uniprozessor" bei mir angegenen wird.
> Daraus ergibt sich:
> WU 8064 und WU 8066: * SMP* . . .


 
Diese Aussage muß ich noch einmal revidieren:

Eine genauere Recherche in der "Work Unit History" nach Abschluß einer solchen WU zeigt - wie Bumble richtig bemerkt hatte - auch bei mir den Stauts:"Uniprozessor" - Fehler von mir . . . 



picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Der V6 nimmt bei mir keine ungeraden Zahlen, wenn ich z.B. 11 Threads angebe, dann macht er automatisch 10.


 
Unter welchem Bs hast Du diese Probleme und wie änderst Du die Anzahl der Threats?


----------



## Thosch (27. August 2012)

... Danke dir PAUI fürs Angebot ... wird mir aber zu Kostenintensiv das alles.


----------



## PAUI (27. August 2012)

naja teuer wäre das MSI nicht gewesen. da musste mal ne pn schreiben.


----------



## mattinator (27. August 2012)

Hat schon mal jemand von Euch mit dem v7-Client über das Telnet-Interface den Start eines Clients scheduled (z.B. mit PuTTY) ?


----------



## picar81_4711 (27. August 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> ........Unter welchem Bs hast Du diese Probleme und wie änderst Du die Anzahl der Threats?


Naja, Probleme kann man das nicht nennen, denn das ist ja glaub ich zum Nutzen, damit der Client stabil läuft. Ich hatte mal unter Linux bei meinem 980X nur "-smp 11" angegeben, dann sprang er auf 10 runter. Da steht doch immer kurz bevor er zu falten anfängt: *Mapping NT from 8 to 8* oder so......da stand dann *Mapping NT 11 to 10


*


----------



## Amigafan (28. August 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Naja, Probleme kann man das nicht nennen, denn das ist ja glaub ich zum Nutzen, damit der Client stabil läuft. Ich hatte mal unter Linux bei meinem 980X nur "-smp 11" angegeben, dann sprang er auf 10 runter. Da steht doch immer kurz bevor er zu falten anfängt: *Mapping NT from 8 to 8* oder so......da stand dann *Mapping NT 11 to 10*



Ich nehme an, dass dieses "Verhalten" duch Corefix ausgelöst wird, weil es nur ein Vielfaches von 2 an Cores "simulieren" kann - was m. E. nach auch Sinn macht . . .


----------



## Knutowskie (28. August 2012)

So Jungs. Ich bin jetzt fertig umgezogen und muss ab sofort meinen Strom selber zahlen.

Da meine WG auch noch einen der teuersten Stromanbieter überhaupt hat, wirds wohl ein wenig eng mit 24/7 falten auf Azubigehalt.

Spenden sind gern gesehen 

Gibt es eigentlich derzeit eine Karte, die an Faltleistung und Gameleistung an meine GTX 470 AMP! rankommt, aber weniger Suppe schlürft?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. August 2012)

Knutowskie schrieb:
			
		

> Da meine WG auch noch einen der teuersten Stromanbieter überhaupt hat,


Soviel ich weiß kann man doch bei euch den Stromanbieter wechseln oder spricht da was dagegen?


----------



## Bumblebee (28. August 2012)

Knutowskie schrieb:


> So Jungs. Ich bin jetzt fertig umgezogen und muss ab sofort meinen Strom selber zahlen.
> 
> Da meine WG auch noch einen der teuersten Stromanbieter überhaupt hat, wirds wohl ein wenig eng mit 24/7 falten auf Azubigehalt.
> 
> ...


 
Na ja, eine GTX570 bringt bei gleichem Stromverbrauch etwas mehr Punkte
Ansonsten müsst es schon eine GTX670 sein; diese "Gamer-Keppler"* faltet* etwa auf GTX560(Ti)-Niveau bei geringerer Leistungsaufnahme
Im *Game* ist sie dann gehörig schneller als die GTX470


----------



## mattinator (28. August 2012)

Knutowskie schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich derzeit eine Karte, die an Faltleistung und Gameleistung an meine GTX 470 AMP! rankommt, aber weniger Suppe schlürft?


 
Wieviel PPD bekommst Du denn bei welchem Verbrauch ? Wenn die Statistik noch stimmt (Folding@Home Stats und PPD vergleich), bringt meine GTX 660 Ti schon etwas mehr. Und der Verbrauch sollte evtl. auch geringer sein (s.a. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...-folding-home-thread-ii-2292.html#post4503284). Die GPU-PPD hatte ich ganz vergessen: 19.5 - 20 K (bekommt bisher nur 8018-er Projekte).


----------



## Thosch (28. August 2012)

... Leude ... Leude ... ihr wissd ja gar nisch was mir grade passierd is ... _Ruhisch Ronny, gomm erschde ma an !_ ...     

Also der Sch..ß mit der Anmeldung/Verknüpfung der/des Computec-Accounts hat mir fast die Nerven geraub !! Nix ging, immer nur Fehlermeldung von wegen nix da oder schon "geknüpft" ...    ... Ging das nicht einfacher .. !?!


----------



## PAUI (28. August 2012)

das Frühstück fäld aus bedankt euch bei Ronny^^ sehr geil.

bei mir funzt alles.


----------



## Thosch (28. August 2012)

Ich flibb hier glei aus !! Mit dem Läppi kann ich mich bei pcgameshardware, extreme-Forum, etc., einloggen, mit dem Desktop-PC nicht !?!?! _"Zuviele Falschlogins. Bitte warten sie ..."_


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. August 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Ich flibb hier glei aus !! Mit dem Läppi kann ich mich bei pcgameshardware, extreme-Forum, etc., einloggen, mit dem Desktop-PC nicht !?!?! _"Zuviele Falschlogins. Bitte warten sie ..."_


"Feststelltaste" (Caps Lock)? Falls du Zahlen verwendest "Num Lock"?


----------



## Uwe64LE (28. August 2012)

Bei mir war´s ein mitkopiertes Leerzeichen


----------



## Thosch (29. August 2012)

Moin. Der Spass an der Sache ist das ich auch dachte ich hätte ein falsches PW eingegeben. Darauf hin hab ich mir ein neues schicken lassen. Sonst war ich ja immer per Cookie eingelockt. Und jetzt wirds komisch ... Wollte mich mit dem gesendeten PW einloggen und es ging wie gesagt nicht, weder händisch noch per Copy+paste. Hab den Browser noch aktualisiert. Versuchte mich beim Läptop einzuloggen ... da füllt sich das PW-Feld selbst mit dem neuen PW und es klappt.   Was evtl. noch sein könnte wäre das die CapsL.-Taste defekt wäre. Aber er schreibt den Login-N. ja richtig.


----------



## Raketenjoint (29. August 2012)

Schmidde schrieb:


> So, zur Abwechslung faltet meine GTX570 auch mal wieder
> Laut HFM.NET und dem V7 Client sind mit einer 8020er ja knapp 23k PPD drinn?!


Ich habe kaum Ahnung von F@H, aber falte einfach mal mit. In den letzten 2 Tagen habe ich 2 Workunits mit etwa 2000 Punkten bekommen. Diese wurden irgendwie dermaßen schnell berechnet, dass ich auf einmal 25000PPD mit meinem übertakteten i5 bekommen habe. Jetzt habe ich eine 10000 Workunit, die noch einen Tag braucht!
Außerdem: Kann es sein, dass die Credits mit der Zeit deutlich sinken? Gestern waren es 17000 Punkte für die gleiche WU.


----------



## Bumblebee (29. August 2012)

Raketenjoint schrieb:


> Ich habe kaum Ahnung von F@H, aber falte einfach mal mit.



Erstmal ein Hallo von mir; schön, dass du (wieder) mittust
Wenn du von irgendwas mehr Ahnung haben willst - wir teilen gerne was wir wissen



Raketenjoint schrieb:


> In den letzten 2 Tagen habe ich 2 Workunits mit etwa 2000 Punkten bekommen. Diese wurden irgendwie dermaßen schnell berechnet, dass ich auf einmal 25000PPD mit meinem übertakteten i5 bekommen habe. Jetzt habe ich eine 10000 Workunit, die noch einen Tag braucht!



Da du mit passkey faltest (wovon ich mal ausgehe) kann es gut zu solchen PPD's kommen - gerade die i5/i7 sind da gute "Kauer"
Und ja, teilweise kaut man ganz schön lange an einer WU - meist lohnt es sich aber 



Raketenjoint schrieb:


> Außerdem: Kann es sein, dass die Credits mit der Zeit deutlich sinken? Gestern waren es 17000 Punkte für die gleiche WU.



Abgesehen von - durchaus vorhandenen - Schwankungen innerhalb des Clienten beeinflusst natürlich auch dein Verhalten den "Outcome"
Wenn der Rechner gar nix anderes zu tun hat ist er natürlich schneller zugange als wenn du daneben noch Diablo 3 spielst (Extrembeispiel)

Allerdings zeigt die Erfahrung auch, dass gleiche WU's (gleiche Nummer) oft sehr unterschiedlich schnell sind
Es gibt ja diese "Unternummern" RUN/CLONE/GEN die dann ändern und je nachdem ist das Ganze dann schneller oder eben langsamer


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. August 2012)

@Thosch: Richtige Tastatursprache eingestellt?
Funktionieren alle Tasten der Tastatur?


----------



## Raketenjoint (29. August 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Erstmal ein Hallo von mir; schön, dass du (wieder) mittust
> Wenn du von irgendwas mehr Ahnung haben willst - wir teilen gerne was wir wissen
> Da du mit passkey faltest (wovon ich mal ausgehe) kann es gut zu solchen PPD's kommen - gerade die i5/i7 sind da gute "Kauer"
> Und ja, teilweise kaut man ganz schön lange an einer WU - meist lohnt es sich aber
> ...


Ich habe nie aufgehört zu falten. (Außer als ich 2 Teile während 2 Monate reklamieren musste. )
Die 6950 lasse ich nicht mitfalten. Das wird mir irgendwie zu warm mit meiner Wakü. (Ich lasse die Lüfter normalerweise sehr langsam drehen.)
Die WU (Project 7032) hat jetzt in 2 Stunden 150 Credits "verloren". Über Nacht waren es sogar die besagten 7000. Etwa die Hälfte! 
Das mit den Hintergrundanwendungen ist mir klar. Aber jetzt habe ich die CPU über Nacht laufen lassen (wegen einer Sicherung von 700GB, die so um 1 Uhr fertig wurde) und ich habe immer noch 10000PPD weniger als gestern/vorgestern.
Kann es sein, dass der Client manchmal zu viel von der CPU verlangt, so dass Spiele ruckeln? Bei manchen lässt sich das Ruckeln durch den Client reproduzierbar herstellen.


----------



## acer86 (29. August 2012)

Mit diesen Server schafft man jede WU bis zur Deadline Und gerade 144kerne mit 5,5Ghz und 1536Mb Cache!!!! das einzige was dan limitieren könnte ist die DSL Leitung und der Stanford Work-server

IBM Mainframe zEC12 mit 5,5 GHz vorgestellt - der schnellste Chip der Welt - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE


----------



## Bumblebee (29. August 2012)

acer86 schrieb:


> Mit diesen Server schafft man jede WU bis zur Deadline Und gerade 144kerne mit 5,5Ghz und 1536Mb Cache!!!! das einzige was dan limitieren könnte ist die DSL Leitung und der Stanford Work-server
> 
> IBM Mainframe zEC12 mit 5,5 GHz vorgestellt - der schnellste Chip der Welt - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE



*DAS GLAUB ICH JETZT ABER NICHT... *

Warum fotografieren die ungefragt mein Wohnzimmer


----------



## nfsgame (29. August 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @Thosch: Richtige Tastatursprache eingestellt?
> Funktionieren alle Tasten der Tastatur?


 
Wichtigste Frage: Ist Java aktiviert ? Ist zwingend für die neue Anmeldung erforderlich!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. August 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> *DAS GLAUB ICH JETZT ABER NICHT... *
> 
> Warum fotografieren die ungefragt mein Wohnzimmer


Dann hast aber dein Server mehr schlecht als recht eingerichtet wen nur so wenig rüber kommt mit 144 Kernen. :p


----------



## Bumblebee (29. August 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Dann hast aber dein Server mehr schlecht als recht eingerichtet wen nur so wenig rüber kommt mit 144 Kernen. :p



 wo du Recht hast hast du Recht


----------



## acer86 (29. August 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Dann hast aber dein Server mehr schlecht als recht eingerichtet wen nur so wenig rüber kommt mit 144 Kernen. :p


 
Wen man es ganz genau nehmen will rechnen auch nur 120kerne Aktiv mit. was aber sehr erstaunlich ist ist der sehr geringe Stromverbrauch von gerade mal 1800W für so ein Monster System mit dem Hohen Takt und Kern Anzahl ist das schon sehr wenig.


----------



## Wolvie (29. August 2012)

Da würde es einen wirklich mal interessieren welchen PPD-Output das System generieren würde...
Müsste man spaßeshalber mal hochrechnen.


----------



## Thosch (29. August 2012)

Java ist aktiv. Tastenfunktionen sollten auch i.O. sein. Copy+paste brachte ja auch Fehlermeldung.



Wolvie schrieb:


> Da würde es einen wirklich mal interessieren welchen PPD-Output das System generieren würde...
> Müsste man spaßeshalber mal hochrechnen.


 Lass sein sonst renn ich in die Ecke zum Heulen ...    ... oder ich bekomme Ohrensausen von den riesigen Zahlen ...  

Update: Coockies hab ich auch schon gelöscht. Kein Login funzt.
Das was aber funzt sind die Werbebanner, geladen und angezeigt vor allem !!

KLASSE ... WIRKLICH KLASSE ... TOLLE NEUE WEBSEITE !!!  Oder bleibt ab jetzt XP aussen vor ?!?!?


----------



## nfsgame (29. August 2012)

Melde dich doch mal bei Falk .


----------



## Thosch (29. August 2012)

Is zum totlachen ... auf`m Games-PC funzt das Login, is ja auch WIN7 !!  XP no Chance !!


----------



## Amigafan (29. August 2012)

@Tosch

Heute wurde bekannt, dass ein neuer Virus "unterwegs" ist, der Java benutzt. Vielleicht ist er einer der Gründe, warum bei Dir einiges nicht funzt . . .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. August 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> XP no Chance !!


Auf dem Firmenrechner ist XP Home drauf und da gehts.


----------



## Thosch (29. August 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> @Tosch
> 
> Heute wurde bekannt, dass ein neuer Virus "unterwegs" ist, der Java benutzt. Vielleicht ist er einer der Gründe, warum bei Dir einiges nicht funzt . . .


 
Was soll denn bei mir nich alles funktionieren !?    ... naja, die Knie sind schon etwas fertig ... aber sonst ...?    

Ich weiß, betrifft JAVA in der 7er Ver., also die aktuelle. Aber ohne JAVA keine Anmeldung !! Wie passt das zusammen ...


----------



## T0M@0 (29. August 2012)

Ihr verwechselt Java mit Java script! Ich habe Java deinstalliert, wegen besagter Sicherheitslücken, kann mich aber dennoch anmelden...


----------



## Muschkote (30. August 2012)

Ich habe mal eben bei folgendem Angebot zugeschlagen, ich konnte nicht wiederstehn. 

Grafikkarten von NVIDIA, Chipsatz: nVidia GeForce GTX660 Ti (GK104)


----------



## PAUI (30. August 2012)

bei dem Preis von 115€ haut aber was nicht hin.


----------



## Muschkote (30. August 2012)

Ist mir erstmal egal, hab bestellt. Kann ja klappen.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (30. August 2012)

Hab auch bestellt , mal schaun was passiert


----------



## mattinator (30. August 2012)

Muschkote schrieb:


> Ist mir erstmal egal, hab bestellt. Kann ja klappen.





Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> Hab auch bestellt , mal schaun was passiert



Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt. Mir reicht die eine erstmal.


----------



## picar81_4711 (30. August 2012)

Muschkote schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eben bei folgendem Angebot zugeschlagen, ich konnte nicht wiederstehn.
> 
> Grafikkarten von NVIDIA, Chipsatz: nVidia GeForce GTX660 Ti (GK104)


Ja, da kann nicht viel schief gehen....zu dem Preis!


----------



## Uwe64LE (30. August 2012)

Also wenn ich auf den Link klicke, wird aus den 115,64 von Schottenland ganz geschmeidig bei amazon eine 293,75.
Das wird wohl nix werden.


----------



## Abductee (30. August 2012)

Jop, haben sie rausgenommen.
Um ca. 21:15Uhr wars noch drinnen.


----------



## PAUI (31. August 2012)

die Work Server von Stanford sind auch müll.

17:24:12:WARNING:WU01:FS00:WorkServer connection failed on port 8080 trying 80
17:24:12:WARNING:WU01:FS00:Exception: Failed to send results to work server: Failed to connect to 171.67.108.60:80: Connection refused
******************************** Date: 30/08/12 ********************************
******************************** Date: 31/08/12 ********************************


----------



## Bumblebee (31. August 2012)

*171.67.108.60*:80: lässt sich normal anpingen
Entweder Problem gelöst oder etwas an der WU ist mau...


----------



## PAUI (31. August 2012)

morgen.

ja ging auch zu senden, nur halt um 17:24 nich  viellei hatten die auch Wartungsarbeiten.

EDIT: hab heut mal den Assignment Server geändert per telnet.
die server gibt es.

assign.stanford.edu
assign2.stanford.edu
assign3.stanford.edu
assign4.stanford.edu

EDIT: hab jetzt den assign3.stanford.edu:80 drin und kriege gleich andere WU´s


----------



## Thosch (31. August 2012)

Und welche ?


----------



## mattinator (1. September 2012)

PAUI schrieb:


> EDIT: hab jetzt den assign3.stanford.edu:80 drin und kriege gleich andere WU´s


 
Alter Cheater. Bringt es denn wenigstens etwas ? Dann musst Du auf jeden Fall das System dechiffrieren und uns hier Bescheid geben.


----------



## picar81_4711 (1. September 2012)

Der Kapitan ist anscheinend vom Urlaub zurück, er faltet wieder!


----------



## PAUI (1. September 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Und welche ?


 
z.b. bei einem hatte ich ne 8067 die ich sonst noch nie hatte, jetzt habe ich den allerersten assignment server da hab ich ne 7808 bekommen hatte ich auch noch nie. sonst kriege ich immer nur 8049er.


----------



## Raketenjoint (1. September 2012)

Irgendwie finde ich das jetzt seltsam:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zuvor hätte ich gerade 5000 Credits bekommen und jetzt? 9000.
Bei den PPD überlege ich mir, ob ich den PC über Nacht laufen lassen soll. 
Für einen i5 und eine 6950 finde ich 38000PPD schon irgendwie hoch.


----------



## Bumblebee (1. September 2012)

Raketenjoint schrieb:


> Irgendwie finde ich das jetzt seltsam:



Geniess den Punkteregen und hinterfrag es nicht


----------



## PAUI (1. September 2012)

Raketenjoint schrieb:


> Irgendwie finde ich das jetzt seltsam:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
da kannst du froh sein, die Intel prozessoren sind sehr effizent. ich komme grade mal auf 12KPPD.
besonders mit OC kannste da noch viel rausholen.


----------



## Wolvie (1. September 2012)

Kann mir jemand sagen unter welchem Pfad der FAH-Client (V7) standardmäßig installiert wird bei Ubuntu?
Ich bin grad am probieren mit TheKraken, hab aber leider hab ich keine Ahnung wo ich die Cores finde.


----------



## PAUI (1. September 2012)

liegen im /var/lib/fahclient verzeichnis.

die config liegt im /etc/fahclient


----------



## Wolvie (1. September 2012)

Danke, habs nach intensiver Suchfunktions-Nutzung auch gefunden. 

Leider bekomm ich den Kranken nicht dazu, die Cores die dort liegen zu "umklammern".
Ich setzt noch mal ne VM auf und fang nochmal frisch an, vielleicht hab ich mich irgendwo vertan. Mit Sicherheit.


----------



## PAUI (1. September 2012)

na der muss doch kompiliert werden.

das könnte vielleicht malkolm noch ergänzen, man muss die Pakete gcc und makke noch installieren.


----------



## Raketenjoint (1. September 2012)

Punkteregen war nach 1h schon vorbei. 
OC hat eigentlich nur wenig gebracht. Mein i5 2500K hat eine recht hohe VID.
3,3 GHz: 1,24V
4,1 GHz: 1,37V
Ich habe mich eigentlich schon für tolle 4 GHz bei 1,2/1,8V entschieden. (Die Spannung schwankt extrem. )


----------



## PAUI (1. September 2012)

is ja komisch manche haben den auf 4,7 GHz laufen bei sandy geht mehr wie bei Ivy.

EDIT: http://www.tomshardware.de/foren/id-100592/2500k-sammlung-voltages-temps.html


----------



## picar81_4711 (2. September 2012)

Wolvie schrieb:


> Danke, habs nach intensiver Suchfunktions-Nutzung auch gefunden.
> 
> Leider bekomm ich den Kranken nicht dazu, die Cores die dort liegen zu "umklammern".
> Ich setzt noch mal ne VM auf und fang nochmal frisch an, vielleicht hab ich mich irgendwo vertan. Mit Sicherheit.



Mach doch V6 drauf, da ist es viel einfacher......


----------



## Thosch (2. September 2012)

Mir fällt gerade auf das wir im August weit mehr als doppelt so viele WUs im Team gerechnet haben bei wesentlich weniger Punkten ...  ... das passt (mir) irwie gar nicht.


----------



## Wolvie (2. September 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Mach doch V6 drauf, da ist es viel einfacher......


 Das Sys ist mein 2600k mit nativem Ubuntu und V7. Den V7 hab ich eigentlich nur um die Bonuspunkte abzukassieren. (Der Glaube hilft...)
Da wird's sowieso nix bringen mit dem Kraken - aber versuchen kann man's ja immer mal. 

UPDATE:

Auf der SBNE hab ich auch TheKraken installiert. 
Ohne den autorestart liegt die TPF (P.8101) dort nun ca 12 Sekunden höher als mit ohne TheKraken. 
Mit:  31:00 min.
Ohne: 30:48 min.
Macht unter'm Strich ca 1,2k PPD weniger. 

Wenn die 8101 fertig ist (aktuell 98%) werd ich den restart mal anschalten und schauen ob sich damit was erreichen lässt.


----------



## Muschkote (2. September 2012)

Thosch schrieb:
			
		

> Mir fällt gerade auf das wir im August weit mehr als doppelt so viele WUs im Team gerechnet haben bei wesentlich weniger Punkten ...  ... das passt (mir) irwie gar nicht.


 
Auf die Menge an WUs würde ich mich nicht verlassen, dass kann durchaus teuschen. Es zählen auch "defekte" mit.
Bumblebee und ich hatten allein in einer Nacht mehrere Hundert (oder Tausend) WUs in den Sand gesetzt, weil -smp 7 nicht mit den arbeiten wollte.

Fakt ist aber, dass wir unseren ppd-Ausstoß weiter erhöhen. 



edit: Ich liebe die 8102er


----------



## picar81_4711 (2. September 2012)

Wolvie schrieb:


> Das Sys ist mein 2600k mit nativem Ubuntu und V7. Den V7 hab ich eigentlich nur um die Bonuspunkte abzukassieren. (Der Glaube hilft...)
> Da wird's sowieso nix bringen mit dem Kraken - aber versuchen kann man's ja immer mal.
> 
> UPDATE:
> ...


Ja, auf die Bonuspunkte sollte man nicht verzichten....

......ich verwende TheKraken auch nur, damit meine Schwankungen bei meinen Intels weg sind, denn die gingen komischerweise bei einer WU z.B. 8101 innerhalb 10% von 31min.TPF auf 40min.TPF rauf und nach ca. 5 % wieder runter.....in diesen 15% geht dann viel Zeit verloren......und das ist jetzt nicht mehr.
Aber bei meinem Opteron bringts gleich NULL, denn da gibt es keine Schwankungen.....
Auch in den "guten" Phasen bei den Intels, wo keine Schwankungen wären, macht TheKraken eigentlich keinen Sinn.....


----------



## PAUI (2. September 2012)

so erstes Resümee vom assignment-server wechsel auf assign4.stanford.edu:80

kriege jetzt immer 8052 anstatt bei dem vorherigen assignment server die 8049.


----------



## picar81_4711 (2. September 2012)

PAUI schrieb:


> so erstes Resümee vom assignment-server wechsel auf assign4.stanford.edu:80
> 
> kriege jetzt immer 8052 anstatt bei dem vorherigen assignment server die 8049.


 Sind die besser?


----------



## Raketenjoint (2. September 2012)

Lol, von 5000PPD während dem zocken auf das:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wie viel es noch wird?


----------



## Uwe64LE (2. September 2012)

@Raketenjoint
Nach meiner Erfahrung zeigt der v7 gerne mal Blödsinn an. Die "Schwankungen" werden immer größer, je öfter der client pausiert.
Was wirklich zählt, sind die Punkte, die dann auch wirklich in den stats auftauchen.

9627 Punkte ist der höchste Tageswert, den ich jetzt so auf die Schnelle von dir finden konnte.
Da kannst du mal sehen, wie weit Realität und Wunschdenken auseinander liegen.


----------



## PAUI (2. September 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Sind die besser?


 
bringen weniger Punkte aber dafür in 1 ner Stunde berechnet.

bin noch am rumprobieren.


----------



## picar81_4711 (2. September 2012)

Raketenjoint schrieb:


> Lol, von 5000PPD während dem zocken auf das:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Probier mal HFM.NET zum Anzeigen der Punkte, der stimmt normalerweise schon immer....


----------



## Raketenjoint (2. September 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Probier mal HFM.NET zum Anzeigen der Punkte, der stimmt normalerweise schon immer....


Danke für den Tipp. Ersetzte ich mit ihm meinen F@H Client? Oder ist es nur eine Anzeige?


Uwe64LE schrieb:


> @Raketenjoint
> Nach meiner Erfahrung zeigt der v7 gerne mal Blödsinn an. Die "Schwankungen" werden immer größer, je öfter der client pausiert.
> Was wirklich zählt, sind die Punkte, die dann auch wirklich in den stats auftauchen.
> 9627 Punkte ist der höchste Tageswert, den ich jetzt so auf die Schnelle von dir finden konnte.
> Da kannst du mal sehen, wie weit Realität und Wunschdenken auseinander liegen.


Das ist kein Wunder, da ich meinen PC nie über Nacht laufen lasse. Das einzige mal musste mein PC an einer WU mit 18000 Credits arbeiten, die am Schluss auf einmal nur 4500 Credits groß war.


----------



## picar81_4711 (2. September 2012)

Raketenjoint schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp. Ersetzte ich mit ihm meinen F@H Client? Oder ist es nur eine Anzeige?.....


Ist nur eine Anzeige....da gibst bei HFM "127.0.0.1" als Adresse ein, damit er sich die Daten vom FahClienten holen kann.....

Download von: http://hfm-net.googlecode.com/files/HFM%20Any%20CPU%200.9.1.595.zip

...also zuerst Client hinzufügen: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...und dann die Adresse und Clientnamen eingeben:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fertig.


----------



## Uwe64LE (2. September 2012)

Raketenjoint schrieb:


> Das ist kein Wunder, da ich meinen PC nie über Nacht laufen lasse. Das einzige mal musste mein PC an einer WU mit 18000 Credits arbeiten, die am Schluss auf einmal nur 4500 Credits groß war.


Dazu gibt es die Option Finish (Rechtsklick auf den laufenden client). Damit beendest du den client nach dem Abarbeiten der laufenden WU und verlierst so nicht den Bonus.
Kombinierst du das noch mit einem shutdown timer kannst du nach Beenden des client auch den PC in den Schlaf schicken.
Ich falte auch nicht 24/7 und rette auf diese Weise meinen Bonus.


----------



## picar81_4711 (2. September 2012)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Dazu gibt es die Option Finish (Rechtsklick auf den laufenden client). Damit beendest du den client nach dem Abarbeiten der laufenden WU und verlierst so nicht den Bonus.
> Kombinierst du das noch mit einem shutdown timer kannst du nach Beenden des client auch den PC in den Schlaf schicken........


......z.B. diesen hier: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Den verwende ich selber auch....


----------



## Raketenjoint (2. September 2012)

Danke für die Tipps. Mittlerweile hatte ich mir schon ein Tutorial gesucht. 
Das Shutdown Tool sieht auch interessant aus. Vielen Dank dafür! 
Nun ist mir etwas aufgefallen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie es aussieht, faltet die CPU nicht.  (Gerade kämpfe ich mit dem Shutdown Tool. )
Habe ich etwa etwas falsch eingestellt? Der F@Home Client 7 soll die Kerne selbst verwalten (-1).
Bei HFM steht: RunningNoFrameTimes


----------



## mattinator (2. September 2012)

Wenn Deine CPU-Auslastung stimmt, ist das kein Problem. HFM.NET zeigt das so lange an, bis im Client-Protokoll ein Fortschritt eingetragen wird.


----------



## Thosch (2. September 2012)

Muschkote schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> edit: Ich liebe die 8102er


 *zustimm*    Aber wiederum hat die letzte 8101 wieder > 251k gebracht ...   ... aaalso so schlecht gehen die z.Z. auch nich ...


----------



## Raketenjoint (2. September 2012)

mattinator schrieb:


> Wenn Deine CPU-Auslastung stimmt, ist das kein Problem. HFM.NET zeigt das so lange an, bis im Client-Protokoll ein Fortschritt eingetragen wird.


Das gleiche habe ich mir auch gedacht. CPU Auslastung sind die 100%. Doch das Shutdown Programm hat trotzdem den PC runtergefahren. 
Ja! Neuer Rekord:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eindeutiger Beweis, dass der Client es irgendwie nicht versteht.


----------



## PAUI (3. September 2012)

und zwar das steht für die PPD also Punkte am *TAG*.
würdest du am laufenden band die gleiche wu kriegen und hättest die gleiche auslastung, würdest du die Punkte an einem Tag kriegen.


----------



## Thosch (3. September 2012)

Moin @ all !!  Jetzt wirds verrückt ...  ... FAHControl zeigt doch nach dem Upload immer die Punkte an, bei _Final credit estimate_, das ist doch das was er vom WU-Server zurück bekommt. Oder bin ich jetzt aufm "hölzernen" ??  Bei der letzten WU steht da was von ü 251k, in der Tabelle wird aber nur etwas ü 229k gelistet. Wie entsteht den die Differenz ?!?!


----------



## PAUI (3. September 2012)

also die final credit estimate bedeutet eigl. die Punkte die du gut geschrieben kriegst. hmm komisch die Differenz.


----------



## Bumblebee (3. September 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Moin @ all !! Jetzt wirds verrückt ...  ... FAHControl zeigt doch nach dem Upload immer die Punkte an, bei _Final credit estimate_, das ist doch das was er vom WU-Server zurück bekommt. Oder bin ich jetzt aufm "hölzernen" ?? Bei der letzten WU steht da was von ü 251k, in der Tabelle wird aber nur etwas ü 229k gelistet. Wie entsteht den die Differenz ?!?!



Da must du mich nun kurz schlau machen..
FAHControl zeigt(e) dir 251k aber du hast nur 229k bekommen??

Falls das so ist könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass er - nach Beendigung der WU - lange für den Upload gebraucht hat und du da (zu) viele Bonuspunkte verloren hast


----------



## picar81_4711 (3. September 2012)

Raketenjoint schrieb:


> ............... CPU Auslastung sind die 100%. Doch das Shutdown Programm hat trotzdem den PC runtergefahren.
> ..................


Hast die CPU-Auslastung als Wert für den Shutdown angegeben? Ich gebe immer die Zeit großzügig an, damit der Client bzw. das arbeitende Programm auch noch fertig wird.
Bei CPU-Auslastung reichen schon Schwankungen und das Tool meint, es darf runterfahren....


----------



## Uwe64LE (3. September 2012)

Ich nutze einen anderen Timer, deswegen die Frage:
Könnt ihr nicht einfach den Prozess (z.B. FahCore_A4 ) eingeben?
Ich hab 10 Minuten nach dem Beenden des Prozesses eingestellt und damit klappt das wunderbar.


----------



## picar81_4711 (3. September 2012)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Ich nutze einen anderen Timer, deswegen die Frage:
> Könnt ihr nicht einfach den Prozess (z.B. FahCore_A4 ) eingeben?
> Ich hab 10 Minuten nach dem Beenden des Prozesses eingestellt und damit klappt das wunderbar.


Ja, das müsste auch gehen....


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (3. September 2012)

Muschkote schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eben bei folgendem Angebot zugeschlagen, ich konnte nicht wiederstehn.
> 
> Grafikkarten von NVIDIA, Chipsatz: nVidia GeForce GTX660 Ti (GK104)


 
Meine wurde gerade versendet


----------



## Abductee (3. September 2012)

Ich hätte drauf gewettet das der Verkäufer den Auftrag ablehnt.
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu dem Schnäppchen


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (3. September 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> Ich hätte drauf gewettet das der Verkäufer den Auftrag ablehnt.
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu dem Schnäppchen


Dito aber versendet wurde es ohne dass vorher irgendwas kommuniziert wurde wegen Preisänderung oder Stornierung


----------



## Bumblebee (3. September 2012)

Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> Dito aber versendet wurde es ohne dass vorher irgendwas kommuniziert wurde wegen Preisänderung oder Stornierung



Na ich bin ja mal gespannt ob das so hinhaut .....


----------



## Muschkote (3. September 2012)

Na das freut mich ja für Dich. Ich habe leider eine Stornierung erhalten, weil angeblich nicht mehr verfügbar. 

Wer da wohl die letzte Karte abgegriffen hat.


----------



## Thosch (3. September 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Da must du mich nun kurz schlau machen..
> FAHControl zeigt(e) dir 251k aber du hast nur 229k bekommen??
> 
> Falls das so ist könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass er - nach Beendigung der WU - lange für den Upload gebraucht hat und du da (zu) viele Bonuspunkte verloren hast


Also ... wenn eine WU fertig ist wird diese hochgeladen. Und anschliessend kommt doch von deren Server zurück das die ordngem. upgeloadet wurde und dazu die dafür gutgeschriebenen Punkte. Steht dann alles im Log drinnen. Aber auf der FAH-Stats-Seite stand dann was mit den 229k Punkten (und wie ich eben sehe sogar noch für 2 WUs).


Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> Dito aber versendet wurde es ohne dass  vorher irgendwas kommuniziert wurde wegen Preisänderung oder Stornierung


Versendet heißt nicht bekommen, und bekommen heißt nicht das das drinnen ist was bestellt wurde ... will nicht Schwarzmalen, nur die "Möglichkeiten" aufzeigen.


----------



## wolf7 (3. September 2012)

hey leute, ich wollte eig auch wieder mal anfangen mit bissl falten, hab da aber ein problem: Und zwar kann ich bei meinem Notebook offensichtlich nicht parallel die cpu und gpu falten lassen. der gpu thread funktioniert ganz normal, aber der cpu thread spinnt total. der springt manchmal einfach so von 40% auf 20 zurück, so lange die gpu mit faltet. Auch die Log Einträge werden nicht ordentlich gesetzt. Es erscheinen quasi nur die Einträge der gpu work unit, obwohl sich der Fortschrittsbalken von beiden bewegt. Es ist total seltsam. Hab im übrigen im Notebook ne HD6990 und nen Core i7 2760. Wenn ich nach den Punkte Angaben gehe, macht die gpu wohl mehr punkte als der i7, welcher im allgemeinen iwi überraschend langsam ist.

edit: zum client: ich nehm den aktuellen 7.15? ka, halt den akutellsten von der website.


----------



## PAUI (4. September 2012)

kann nciht hinhauen der i/ macht doppelt so viel wie die HD 6990.

ich denke eher das dein Netzteil zu schwach ist und die CPU sich dann drosselt. ist bei meinen Laptop auch so.


----------



## Thosch (4. September 2012)

Bei mir zieht das Laptop durch. Gab nur Probs bei der inst., da musste ein PRG laufen was die GraKa nutzt damit der Client die erkennt. Aber sonst ... produziert das kl. Teil ordentl. Wärme ...  ...


----------



## picar81_4711 (4. September 2012)

PAUI schrieb:


> kann nciht hinhauen der i/ macht doppelt so viel wie die HD 6990.
> 
> ich denke eher das dein Netzteil zu schwach ist und die CPU sich dann drosselt. ist bei meinen Laptop auch so.


Wie gibt es denn sowas? Ist bei meinem Laptop nicht....ist das nicht eher wegen der Hitze, daß sich der Laptop drosselt? Wegen dem Netzteil kann ich mir fast nicht vorstellen.....


----------



## wolf7 (4. September 2012)

PAUI schrieb:


> kann nciht hinhauen der i/ macht doppelt so viel wie die HD 6990.
> 
> ich denke eher das dein Netzteil zu schwach ist und die CPU sich dann drosselt. ist bei meinen Laptop auch so.


 

nene der drosselt nicht, der läuft stabil mit 2,4-2,7Ghz (theoretische Normaltaktrate bei Vollbelastung aller vier Kerne sind ja 2,4Ghz). Die HD 6990 macht halt ~6k Punkte und nach den Angaben die cpu nur ~4k. Wundert mich zwar auch, da mein AMD x4 genau so viel schafft, der hat im übrigen letztens irgend ne Work Unit bekommen, die nen ETA von 3 Tagen hat und 2500000 steps beinhaltet... Ich hätte es ja gerne, dass cpu und gpu parallel rechnen kännen, aber das geht ja von programm seite offensichtlich nicht. Und das Problem, dass Notebook Netzteile zu wenig Strom geben, hab ich noch nie gehört. Es ist dann eher so, dass die sich wegen Überhitzung abschalten, aber sicher nicht das Notebook in irgendeiner Form bremsen. So was sollte man immer merken, da das Notebook dann in den Akku Modus gehen würde. (und der Akku liefert idr. so viel strom, wie das Notebook braucht, egal wie viel das ist.

Ich werd erst mal die Grafik WU fertig machen und dann mal die cpu alleine arbeiten lassen, weil die grafik WU belegt ja auch einen cpu kern komplett.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. September 2012)

@Wolf7: Da haben wir ja wahrscheinlich den Fehler: du wirst wohl kaum mit dem X4 mit -smp 3 falten und nun weil die ATI einen ganzen Kern belegt wird der X4 so extrem ausgebremst.


----------



## wolf7 (4. September 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @Wolf7: Da haben wir ja wahrscheinlich den Fehler: du wirst wohl kaum mit dem X4 mit -smp 3 falten und nun weil die ATI einen ganzen Kern belegt wird der X4 so extrem ausgebremst.


 
der X4 is nen anderer PC. Was mein eigentliches Problem ist, dass entweder der Monitor bei meinem Laptop falsche Werte anzeigt oder das falten nicht richtig funktioniert. Wie gesagt, wenn ich auf meinem Notebook die zwei WUs für gpu und cpu parallel arbeiten lasse, dann funktioniert nur das falten für die gpu korrekt. Der CPU Fortschrittsbalken springt hingegen immer wieder mal zurück, geht zb. auf 40% hoch, springt zurück auf 20% usw. Auch die Log Einträge ändern sich nicht, sondern stagnieren dann bei eben dieser Rücksprungmarke. Sobald ich dann aber die gpu WU pausiere, geht plötzlich auch der cpu thread wieder normal, d.h. ich kann beides offensichtlich nicht parallel laufen lassen, wieso auch immer. Und inwiefern sollte da der fehlende Kern schuld sein, an diesem seltsamen Verhalten? Theoretisch müsste der cpu thread ja nur bisschen langsamer laufen, aber doch nicht springen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. September 2012)

wolf7 schrieb:
			
		

> Theoretisch müsste der cpu thread ja nur bisschen langsamer laufen, aber doch nicht springen.


Springen dürfte schon nicht sein, aber ich würde trotzdem mal mit einem Kern weniger versuchen, denn so müßen die anderen Kerne auf den belegten immer warten was eben zu starken Einbrüchen führt.


----------



## wolf7 (4. September 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Springen dürfte schon nicht sein, aber ich würde trotzdem mal mit einem Kern weniger versuchen, denn so müßen die anderen Kerne auf den belegten immer warten was eben zu starken Einbrüchen führt.


 
sollte ich dann smp von 6 oder 7 einstellen?

edit: hab mal 6 unter den smp optionen eingestellt, aber irgendwie nutzt der immer noch alle 8 threads aus oder gillt das erst ab der nächsten WU?


----------



## Bumblebee (4. September 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Also ... wenn eine WU fertig ist wird diese hochgeladen. Und anschliessend kommt doch von deren Server zurück das die ordngem. upgeloadet wurde und dazu die dafür gutgeschriebenen Punkte. Steht dann alles im Log drinnen. Aber auf der FAH-Stats-Seite stand dann was mit den 229k Punkten (und wie ich eben sehe sogar noch für 2 WUs).



Also das ist sehr müüschteriöös 
Hab ich grad auch keine Erklärung für....


----------



## wolf7 (4. September 2012)

es scheint nun entgültig zu funktionieren, musste allerdings noch im taskmanager zusätzlich den Prozessen ihre threads zuweisen. (zwei für gpu und 6 für cpu). Jetzt springt er offensichtlich auch nicht mehr. nur die % Anzeige im Statusfenster haut immer noch nicht hin, da sie nun zurück hängt um ungefähr 1% aber egal.


----------



## PAUI (4. September 2012)

mein Laptop drosselt sich auf jeden fall, da reicht das Netzteil nicht.
habe ein 99 watt Netzteil und habe den Prozzi von nem P7350 auf nen P8700 geupgradet und da komme ich mit prime+furmark auf 99watt.
ungefähr 1Minute hält er den Takt, danach taktet er sich runter aber nicht wegen der Temperatur die haut hin.

EDIT: assign.stanford.edu
         assign3.stanford.edu
sind ein un der gleiche Workserver und

        assign2.stanford.edu
        assign4.stanford.edu

ist auch der gleiche workserver.
hab das durchs probieren herausgekriegt.

Ergebnis:
komme entweder auf 171.67.108.58
oder auf 171.67.108.59 als workserver.


----------



## Raketenjoint (4. September 2012)

Irgendwie finde ich das jetzt merkwürdig. Alle Shutdown Tools denken, dass ich im Idle bin, während ich folde. Irgendwie stimmt da etwas nicht so ganz ...
Der Taskmanager aber zeigt mir volle 100% Auslastung an. Kann das an der Priorität liegen?


----------



## Malkolm (4. September 2012)

Was sind das denn für Shutdown-Tools, und woran machen die fest ob man nun im idle ist oder nicht?

100% Auslastung sagt aber i.A. nichts über den Systemzustand aus. Schau mal mit CPU-Z nach, ob sich der Rechner runtertaktet (das wäre dann äquivalent zum idle). Ist dem so würde ich auf Energiespareinstellungen tippen.


----------



## Raketenjoint (4. September 2012)

CPU-Z zeigt auch an, dass der PC voll ausgelastet sind. (4GHz)
Stromsparmechanismen sind alle eingeschalten. EIST auch, das aber mMn. bei OC eigentlich deaktiviert ist.
Merkwürdig ...


----------



## Thosch (4. September 2012)

Also ich benutze das: TOff 2.5.6 Download - Fernzugriff - PC-WELT , ist klein, einfach zu bedienen und hat mehrere Möglichkeiten die Maschine "abzuschiessen". Von normalem Beenden, über Ruhezustand, und der ganze andere "Quark". Und immer in den Versionen "Soft" oder "Hard".


----------



## picar81_4711 (4. September 2012)

wolf7 schrieb:


> es scheint nun entgültig zu funktionieren, musste allerdings noch im taskmanager zusätzlich den Prozessen ihre threads zuweisen. (zwei für gpu und 6 für cpu). Jetzt springt er offensichtlich auch nicht mehr. nur die % Anzeige im Statusfenster haut immer noch nicht hin, da sie nun zurück hängt um ungefähr 1% aber egal.


Wieviel PPD bekommst jetzt in etwa?


----------



## wolf7 (4. September 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Wieviel PPD bekommst jetzt in etwa?


 


wolf7 schrieb:


> mein notebook kommt aktuell auf 14-16k PPD (kein  24h/7d Betrieb, von daher mal schauen, was pro tag rum kommt) und dazu  noch mein File Server mit 4,5k PPD (der läuft rund um die uhr, so lange  er nicht abschmiert)



bin so weit zufrieden^^, der intel kommt dabei auf ca. 10k und die gpu auf 6k. Vorteil der gpu für mich ist halt, dass die offensichtlich die punkte extrem konstant liefert, die der cpu schwanken mehr oder weniger stark, aber gut ich arbeite ja noch nebenbei auf dem notebook.


----------



## Raketenjoint (4. September 2012)

So: AMP Win Off sieht gut aus. Es lässt sich sehr individuell einstellen und bisher wurde mein PC noch nicht grundlos runtergefahren.


----------



## mattinator (4. September 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Also ich benutze das: TOff 2.5.6 Download - Fernzugriff - PC-WELT , ist klein, einfach zu bedienen und hat mehrere Möglichkeiten die Maschine "abzuschiessen".





Raketenjoint schrieb:


> So: AMP Win Off sieht gut aus. Es lässt sich  sehr individuell einstellen und bisher wurde mein PC noch nicht  grundlos runtergefahren.


 
Irgendwie befriedigt das alles meine Anforderungen noch nicht. Ich brauche ein Tool, dass nach Beenden einer Liste von Prozessen (per ID oder Programmname) und einer kurzen Verzögerung den Rechner herunterfährt. Sin Szenario ist z.B., wenn der CPU-Client der v7-Clients nach einem Finisch beendet wurde und (!) das Projekt hochgeladen hat. Das Remote Interface des Clients ist nach meinen bisherigen Recherchen ein wenig eingeschränkt, man kann scheinbar leider nur auf das Beenden aller Slots warten. Werde mal prüfen, ob ich selbst ein Programm dafür entwickle. Oder es hat noch jemand einen besseren Vorschlag.


----------



## tomas2 (4. September 2012)

Was wird wohl mehr PPD bringen, wenn ich mit einem i7 2600k auf 4.4ghz falte mit 2 x GTX 580 SLI (CPU und GPU Folding)
Soll ich -smp 6 oder smp 8 einstellen beim V7 Client beim CPU-Slot?


----------



## Schmidde (4. September 2012)

-smp 8 würde ich nicht machen. Der GPU Client genehmigt sich zwar bei den Nvidias recht wenig CPU Last, im SLI würde ich den beiden trotzdem einen Kern "reservieren" damit sie ihre vollen PPD bringen.
Also -smp 7 oder 6


----------



## mihapiha (4. September 2012)

pro zwei GPUs wäre ein Thread nicht schlecht. Einige WUs verlangen pro GPU einen Thread. Die sind aber sehr sehr selten. Da ich mit GPUs seit einiger Zeit nicht mehr gefaltet habe, bin ich mir gar nicht sicher ob es die überhaupt noch gibt. Ich würde -smp 7 stellen und vielleicht auch noch mit Process Lasso die einzelnen Threads/Kerne so verteilen, dass es ideal ist. Mit etwas testen wirst aber vielleicht noch etwas genaueres erfahren.


----------



## tomas2 (4. September 2012)

Schmidde schrieb:


> -smp 8 würde ich nicht machen. Der GPU Client genehmigt sich zwar bei den Nvidias recht wenig CPU Last, im SLI würde ich den beiden trotzdem einen Kern "reservieren" damit sie ihre vollen PPD bringen.
> Also -smp 7 oder 6


 
-smp 7 scheint nicht zu funktionieren. Er lastet dann immer noch 100% alle Threads aus, erst mit -smp 6 merke ich dass alles so um die 90% ausgelastet ist.
In der Anleitung des Clients steht eigentlich auch, dass es ein Vielfaches von 2 sein müsse.

*EDIT:* Stimmte nicht, es lief noch ein komischer Prozess von diesem Asus Suite Gedöns, jetzt läuft es mit 7 Threads auf 90% CPU-Last. Lohnt das wirklich nicht. hmmmm....


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. September 2012)

@mattinator: Schon mal mit der Windows-eigenen Aufgabenplanung versucht?


----------



## Wolvie (4. September 2012)

Also ich lass alle 4 GPU's (Nvidia) falten, ohne bei der CPU's Threads zu streichen.
Den Verlust durch den/die Thread/s macht das Plus, wenn's überhaupt rausspringt, nicht weg...


----------



## Bumblebee (4. September 2012)

Nach den Problemen mit "Uniprocessor" und -smp 7 stehen nun alle Intels auf -smp 8 - ohne merklichen Verlust
Falls du also runtergehen willst nimm -smp 6


----------



## mattinator (4. September 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @mattinator: Schon mal mit der Windows-eigenen Aufgabenplanung versucht?


 Das Problem ist bei meinen Anforderungen die Verknüpfung mehrerer Bedingungen für den Shutdown, die z.T. nur über das Remote Interface des v7-Clients verfügbar sind.



Wolvie schrieb:


> Also ich lass alle 4 GPU's (Nvidia) falten, ohne bei der CPU's Threads zu streichen.
> Den Verlust durch den/die Thread/s macht das Plus, wenn's überhaupt rausspringt, nicht weg...



Kann ich von meinen zwei GTX 275 bestätigen, bei der GTX 660 Ti läuft es genauso (ist jedoch atm nur eine Karte).


----------



## Schmidde (4. September 2012)

So, damit hier mal wieder ein wenig gejammert wird... 


Nach einer 8102 vor ein paar Tagen läuft jetzt schon wieder die zweite 8101


----------



## acer86 (4. September 2012)

Schmidde schrieb:


> So, damit hier mal wieder ein wenig gejammert wird...


 
Ja hier bei PCGH EXTREM gibt es nicht nur Extreme Rechner, Extrem Komplizierte Kühllösungen, Extrem aufwendig Server,   *Nein *es wird auch *EXTREM* gejammert 

Wir machen keine halben Sachen den wir sind PCGH EXTREM


----------



## picar81_4711 (5. September 2012)

Schmidde schrieb:


> So, damit hier mal wieder ein wenig gejammert wird...
> 
> 
> Nach einer 8102 vor ein paar Tagen läuft jetzt schon wieder die zweite 8101


Vielleicht warst Du wieder nicht brav? 

Nein, das ist wirklich ärgerlich.....tut mir auch leid......*EXTREM* leid......





acer86 schrieb:


> .........   *Nein *es wird auch *EXTREM* gejammert
> 
> Wir machen keine halben Sachen den wir sind PCGH EXTREM


----------



## Wolvie (5. September 2012)

Schmidde schrieb:


> [...]Nach einer 8102 vor ein paar Tagen läuft jetzt schon wieder die zweite 8101


 Extremer Zufall... bei mir ist es genauso!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. September 2012)

Jammert nicht, es muss doch schließlich noch ein paar P8102 da haben wenn ich meinen neuen Server in Betrieb nehme.


----------



## mihapiha (5. September 2012)

Mein altes Team besteht jetzt offiziell nur noch aus meiner Wenigkeit. Das reicht mir jetzt. 70335-Team ich komme... Ich habe es wirklich satt immer wieder mir irgendwas einfallen lassen zu müssen, damit ich andere zum Falten bewege. Es werden zwar minimal-Punkte sein, aber immerhin bin ich dabei...


----------



## sc59 (5. September 2012)

Wilkommen zurück mihapiha,
nun auch vollständig ins Team 70335 asymiliert.
hoffe du findest deine Faltspaß bei uns wieder
greetz sc59


----------



## Thosch (5. September 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Jammert nicht, es muss doch schließlich noch ein paar P8102 da haben wenn ich meinen neuen Server in Betrieb nehme.


... das ist jetzt aber _*EXTREM*_ egoistisch ... 

Willkommen zurück, und immer nen Sack voll Strom für die Falter wünsche ich dir. !!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. September 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> ... das ist jetzt aber _*EXTREM*_ egoistisch ...


Wieso, die P8102 eignet sich doch _*EXTREM*_ gut zum Testen des neuen Servers. 



Thosch schrieb:


> Willkommen zurück, und immer nen Sack voll Strom für die Falter wünsche ich dir. !!


War doch nie weg , faltet momentan einfach mit meinem 1090T und den beiden GTX460 24/7 bis der neue Server läuft.


----------



## mihapiha (5. September 2012)

@ sc59: Es ist wirklich deprimierend wenn man wieder und wieder versucht Leute zu motivieren.  Man fühlt sich als ob man mit einer Wand redet. Dabei könnten die regulären Mitglieder meines alten Teams so um die 500k-600k PPD locker erfalten. Das ist deprimierend, dass dann ich mit meinen mageren 30k fast alle Punkte des Teams produziere. Nun tut es fast weh dort circa 23 Millionen Punkte gelassen zu haben. Hier wäre ich jetzt schon fast in der Top-10 ...


----------



## picar81_4711 (5. September 2012)

mihapiha schrieb:


> Mein altes Team besteht jetzt offiziell nur noch aus meiner Wenigkeit. Das reicht mir jetzt. 70335-Team ich komme... Ich habe es wirklich satt immer wieder mir irgendwas einfallen lassen zu müssen, damit ich andere zum Falten bewege. Es werden zwar minimal-Punkte sein, aber immerhin bin ich dabei...


Auch mich freut es sehr, dass Du wieder im (besten)Team bist. Es ist natürlich schade, wenn man sein eigenes Team aufgeben muss...aber wie von sc59 schon erwähnt wurde, wirst von uns gefühlvoll assimiliert


----------



## Amigafan (5. September 2012)

Welcome back, mihapiha - Du bist hier natürlich *extrem *willkommen . . .


----------



## Bumblebee (5. September 2012)

mihapiha schrieb:


> @ sc59: Es ist wirklich deprimierend wenn man wieder und wieder versucht Leute zu motivieren.  Man fühlt sich als ob man mit einer Wand redet. Dabei könnten die regulären Mitglieder meines alten Teams so um die 500k-600k PPD locker erfalten. Das ist deprimierend, dass dann ich mit meinen mageren 30k fast alle Punkte des Teams produziere. Nun tut es fast weh dort circa 23 Millionen Punkte gelassen zu haben. Hier wäre ich jetzt schon fast in der Top-10 ...



Darum bin ich so froh, dass ich hier das beste Team "an der Hand" habe; auch wenn einer mal durchhängt ziehen ihn die anderen wieder hoch 



Amigafan schrieb:


> Welcome back, mihapiha - Du bist hier natürlich *extrem *willkommen . . .


 
Das kann ich *extrem* bestätigen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. September 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Darum bin ich so froh, dass ich hier das beste Team "an der Hand" habe; auch wenn einer mal durchhängt ziehen ihn die anderen wieder hoch





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thosch (5. September 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Darum bin ich so froh, dass ich hier das beste Team "an der Hand" habe; auch wenn einer mal durchhängt ziehen ihn die anderen wieder hoch ...


 
 ... und das baut einen _*EXTREM*_ auf, gerade wegen manchmal _*EXTREM*_ schlechten WUs oder _*EXTREM*_ bockiger Hardware ...


----------



## acer86 (5. September 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> ... und das baut einen _*EXTREM*_ auf, gerade wegen manchmal _*EXTREM*_ schlechten WUs oder _*EXTREM*_ bockiger Hardware ...


 
......Oder du bekommst einfach _*EXTREMEN*_ Kommentaren

oh man da hab ich was ausgelöst


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. September 2012)

acer86 schrieb:


> ......Oder du bekommst einfach _*EXTREMEN*_ Kommentaren
> 
> oh man da hab ich was ausgelöst


Voll *EXTREM *


----------



## mattinator (5. September 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> wirst von uns gefühlvoll assimiliert


 Und das aus dem Munde von Picar..., wenn da mal nicht die Borg die Hände (ehm, Drohnen) im Spiel haben.


----------



## mihapiha (5. September 2012)

Ich glaube der Vorteil eines solchen Teams ist in seiner Größe. Das alte Faltteam von mir hatte maximal 20 aktive Mitglieder. Da war ein oder zwei weniger schon fast ein "Trend". Ich habe das Team am Leben gehalten für über ein Jahr und als ich mich entschlossen habe mit dem Falten aufzuhören waren 20 - 50% PPD (abhängig von der Verfolgungsjagt der Anderen) des Teams weg. Dann folgte vielleicht noch einer mit 20% und dann Wolf mit 50% der PPD, und dann war es wieder fast tod. Nach 4 Monaten faltete für ein paar Wochen keiner mehr. Jetzt habe ich versucht ein Lebenszeichen vom Team von sich zu geben, und war nach ein oder zwei Monaten wirklich am Ende. Sogar die 24/7 falter fanden neue Teams und waren nicht mehr dazu zu bewegen, dass sie für unser Team zumindest eine WU pro Woche spendierten. 

Es reicht für mich auch. Ich empfinde es eigentlich fast als schade dort über 20 Millionen Punkte liegen gelassen zu haben. Hier wäre deswegen vielleicht sogar ein Platz mehr drin...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. September 2012)

Armer mihapiha, schade um das andere Team, aber wir sind da.


----------



## wolf7 (5. September 2012)

mh spinnt die Punkteauswertung manchmal? weil ich eben ne WU mit ~11k punkten fertiggestellt habe, welche beim letzten stat update auch zumindest anhand der Anzahl der abgeschlossenen WUs gezählt wurde. Allerdings habe ich für die nur ~2,5k Punkte gutgeschrieben bekommen. des is scho iwi bisschen mies. (vor allem da meine schrottschüssel an dem teil knappe 3 tage nonstop gerechnet hat...) Und ne andere WU kanns eig net sein, da in der Zeit nix anderes fertiggestellt wurde und selbst wenn, hab ich keine andere WU die mehr als 2k punkte bringt.


----------



## Schmidde (6. September 2012)

Meine 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



eintausendeinhunderdundelfte WU


----------



## mihapiha (6. September 2012)

Toll! Ganz besonders beeindruckend da du mit einem Server faltest!


----------



## Thosch (6. September 2012)

Schmidde schrieb:


> Meine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
... das ist ne _*EXTREM*_ gleichmäßige Zahl ... auf zur nächsten !


----------



## picar81_4711 (6. September 2012)

Schmidde schrieb:


> Meine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aber nicht, dass Du jetzt aufhörst zu falten, da die Zahl so schön ist............


----------



## RG Now66 (6. September 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:
			
		

> Welcome back, mihapiha - Du bist hier natürlich extrem willkommen . . .



Ein EXTREM Willkommens


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. September 2012)

Hier in der Firma bittet sich momentan ein ziemlich skurielles Bild: ein Mitarbeiter hat schon nahezu die Winterbekleidung an, einer Pulover, einer wechselt zwischen Pulover und T-shirt hin und her, einer hat T-shirt an was mach ich? Ich bin in T-shirt und kurzen Hosen unterwegs.


----------



## mihapiha (6. September 2012)

Wenn es kalt in der Firma ist, lass doch die PCs falten...


----------



## wolf7 (6. September 2012)

ich glaub, mir muss noch mal jemand erklären, wie die tatsächlich gewonnenen Credits berechnet werden... ich mein die PPD ist bei mir fürn arsch. ich bekomme für jede WU nur den base credit gutgeschrieben + 20%. Egal, was im log unter "Final credit estimate" steht. Also wozu die zusätzlichen (nichts sagenden) Angaben?


----------



## mihapiha (6. September 2012)

Ich würde denken deine CPU (denn meines Wissens gibt es nur dort Bonus Punkte) ist für die jetzigen WUs einfach zu langsam. Ich würde vorschlagen auf passendere WUs umzusteigen. Eventuell kleinere WUs. Meines Wissens macht das aber wenig unterschied.


----------



## sc59 (6. September 2012)

@wolf7
hast du deinen Passkey eingegeben?
hast du mit Passkey schon 10 SMP WU´s bearbeitet?
denn erst dann werden die Bonuspunke mit dazugerechnet.

Folding@home - FAQ-passkey

Nachtrag:
allgemein gilt:
PPD die dir der Client anzeigt ist die maximal zuerreichende Punkteausbeute über 24h mit der derzeitig zu berechnenden WorkUnit.
diese PPD könne bei unterschiedlichen WU´s differieren.
die Punkte die du gutgeschrieben bekommst für eine WU sind dann natürlich nicht so hoch
(bsp: projekt 7018; PPD 20K; base Point 600; BonusPoint 3285; TotalPoints 3885 )
zum nachprüfen was deine WU an Punkten bekommen sollte, verwende den BonusCalculator
Folding@home Bonus Point Calculator


----------



## wolf7 (6. September 2012)

sc59 schrieb:


> @wolf7
> hast du deinen Passkey eingegeben?
> hast du mit Passkey schon 10 SMP WU´s bearbeitet?
> denn erst dann werden die Bonuspunke mit dazugerechnet.
> ...


 
ehm passkey check, 10 WUs müsste ich überlegen. Obwohl eigentlich sollte ich die schon weg haben. glaub mit 22 alten bin ich eingestiegen und jetzt hab ich 38 und ich hatte ja schon 9 für nen anderes team gefaltet. Zu langsam glaub ich kaum, ich mein, die meisten WUs brauchen keine 7 stunden und haben eine Deadline von 6 tagen.

Wie bekomm ich denn mit, wenn ich den falschen passkey eingegeben hätte? Werden die Bonuspunkte eig auch rückwertig dazu gerechnet?

edit: habs gefunden, wo das steht.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. September 2012)

mihapiha schrieb:


> Wenn es kalt in der Firma ist, lass doch die PCs falten...


Würde nicht wirklich helfen (1X P4 und zwei Laptops) bei der Halle ca. 18mX30mx5m und die Aussenwände bestehen aus 8cm Alupanellen die mit PU-Schaum gefüllt sind.


----------



## sc59 (6. September 2012)

wolf7 schrieb:


> ehm passkey check, 10 WUs müsste ich überlegen. Obwohl eigentlich sollte ich die schon weg haben. glaub mit 22 alten bin ich eingestiegen und jetzt hab ich 38 und ich hatte ja schon 9 für nen anderes team gefaltet. Zu langsam glaub ich kaum, ich mein, die meisten WUs brauchen keine 7 stunden und haben eine Deadline von 6 tagen.
> 
> Wie bekomm ich denn mit, wenn ich den falschen passkey eingegeben hätte? Werden die Bonuspunkte eig auch rückwertig dazu gerechnet?
> 
> edit: habs gefunden, wo das steht.


 
Das bekommst du mit wenn du keinen Bonus erhälts
Rückwirkend wird seitens stanford nur punkte angerechnet wenn deren Server spinnen.
Tipp: einfach noch mal Passkey eingeben und Client neustarten das er richtig übernommen wird und hoffen das er noch aktiv ist


----------



## wolf7 (6. September 2012)

sc59 schrieb:


> Das bekommst du mit wenn du keinen Bonus erhälts
> Rückwirkend wird seitens stanford nur punkte angerechnet wenn deren Server spinnen.
> Tipp: einfach noch mal Passkey eingeben und Client neustarten das er richtig übernommen wird und hoffen das er noch aktiv ist


 
mh ich glaub mein server hat eben den bonus bekommen, ich muss aber net für jeden client erneut die 10WUs falten oder?
 Wieso kann man sich diesen dreckigen passkey auch nicht anzeigen lassen? ich bin mir halt net sicher, ob der da nen leerzeichen am ende mitkopiert oder nicht... von hand eingeben ist mir aber iwi auch zu dumm. In zwei stunden weiß ich mehr, dann ist auch mein laptop mit der nächsten smp wu fertig.

edit: damn gerade mal nachgezählt, offensichtlich war die dumme 3 tage WU ungefähr nummer 8, dh. kein bonus für 3 tage rechnen...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. September 2012)

@wolf7: Hast du schon mal versucht die Paketgrösse auf small einzustellen um kleinere Projekte zu bekommen?


----------



## wolf7 (6. September 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @wolf7: Hast du schon mal versucht die Paketgrösse auf small einzustellen um kleinere Projekte zu bekommen?


 
wo mach ich das denn? Ich meine aktuell, bekomm ich überall die relativ kleinen WUs, welche nur paar stunden brauchen, der eine war wohl ein Ausreißer.

edit: hab den aktuellen V7 client.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. September 2012)

Ich weiß zwar das es beim V7 geht, aber nicht wie.

Kann jemand bitte helfen.


----------



## wolf7 (6. September 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ich weiß zwar das es beim V7 geht, aber nicht wie.
> 
> Kann jemand bitte helfen.


 
habs anhand von dem guide gemacht. [Windows 7] Complete Client v7 Guidewird schon stimmen. 
so schauts jetzt aus:
[img=http://www.abload.de/thumb/zwischenablage012cuur.jpg]


----------



## PAUI (6. September 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Kann jemand bitte helfen.


 
Klar gerne.

im V7 oben auf configure, dann auf slots, dann doppelt auf SMP klicken und unten bei extra Sot option eintragen "bei name max-packet-size und bei Value small"


----------



## wolf7 (6. September 2012)

genau so hab ichs gemacht, obwohl wenn ich mir so die limits ansehe, dann habe ich bisher bis auf eben diesen einen ausreißer immer die kleinen Pakete bekommen^^.

mal sehen, danke scho mal für die hilfe, ist natürlich trotzdem iwi ärgerlich.


----------



## mihapiha (6. September 2012)

Meine Faltziffern für dieses Team sind wieder rot. Ich nutze zur Zeit Ubuntu Linux 12.04 und den alten Clienten. Ich komme mit dem V7 nicht zurecht. Der lässt sich nicht installieren. Wäre es besser wenn ich den V7 nutzen würde? Weil dann setze ich Linux neu auf...

Core i7 3930k @ 4.4 GHz wird benutzt zum Falten.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. September 2012)

mihapiha schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Faltziffern für dieses Team sind wieder rot. Ich nutze zur Zeit Ubuntu Linux 12.04 und den alten Clienten. Ich komme mit dem V7 nicht zurecht. Der lässt sich nicht installieren. Wäre es besser wenn ich den V7 nutzen würde? Weil dann setze ich Linux neu auf...
> 
> Core i7 3930k @ 4.4 GHz wird benutzt zum Falten.


V7 geht unter Ubuntu 12.04 LTS, hatte ich auf meinem Dell Server.
Auf dem neuen Server werd ich wohl auch wieder zum V7 wechseln sobald alles sauber läuft, da dieser leicht schneller läuft.
V6 ist zum testen besser, da dieser einfacher zu bedienen ist und man kann im Vergleich zum V7 auch WUs löschen ohne den ganzen Slot löschen zu müssen.


----------



## wolf7 (6. September 2012)

Jetzt endlich machen alle meine clients bonuspunkte^^


----------



## mihapiha (6. September 2012)

Meine Frage bezog sich eigentlich mehr auf die Funktionalität. Wenn ich den V7 zum Laufen bringe, habe ich dann PPD Vorteile? Weil wenn es gleich ist, brauche ich mir nicht die Mühe mit dem neuen Clienten machen...


----------



## picar81_4711 (6. September 2012)

mihapiha schrieb:


> ............Ich komme mit dem V7 nicht zurecht. Der lässt sich nicht installieren. Wäre es besser wenn ich den V7 nutzen würde? Weil dann setze ich Linux neu auf...
> 
> Core i7 3930k @ 4.4 GHz wird benutzt zum Falten.


Ich benutze auch noch den V6 zum falten. Hatte zwar mal den V7 zum laufen gebracht, aber unter Ubuntu 10.10 musste ich eine ältere Version des V7 installieren, dass es funktionierte. Solange der V6 noch unterstützt wird, läuft der bei mir.....und da ja die neuen BIGs auch auf dem V6 laufen, wird der noch hoffentlich länger unterstützt. Der V7 ist unter anderem auch gut für Gelegenheitsfalter, da es dort auch diese Finish-Taste gibt und sich der Client keine neue WU mehr zieht.....aber natürlich kann man auch BIGs über V7 falten....
Wegen PPD: Fast kein Unterschied.....


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. September 2012)

mihapiha schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Frage bezog sich eigentlich mehr auf die Funktionalität. Wenn ich den V7 zum Laufen bringe, habe ich dann PPD Vorteile? Weil wenn es gleich ist, brauche ich mir nicht die Mühe mit dem neuen Clienten machen...


Bei meinem ehemaligen Dell-Server waren es 2-4% die der V7 schneller war als der V6.
Hinzu kommt das der V7 schon eine WU anfangen zu falten kann wärend die abgeschlossene WU hochgeladen wird > läßt sich beim V6 mit langusto (oder so ähnlich) nachrüsten.


----------



## wolf7 (6. September 2012)

mal ne frage, was meint ihr lohnt der Umstieg von nem AMD X4 635 (@3,1ghz) auf nen AMD Phenom II X6 mit sagen wir 2,8Ghz? Vorausgesetzt ich finde irgendwo nen günstigen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. September 2012)

wolf7 schrieb:


> mal ne frage, was meint ihr lohnt der Umstieg von nem AMD X4 635 (@3,1ghz) auf nen AMD Phenom II X6 mit sagen wir 2,8Ghz? Vorausgesetzt ich finde irgendwo nen günstigen.


Wen ich nach den Werten unserer Teamseite gehe wird ein X6 mit 2,8GHz wohl etwa 8kPPD generieren.
Ein X6 mit 3,7GHz (meiner) generiert um 13-14kPPD.

Falls du unsere Teamseite noch nicht kennen solltest > Folding@Home Stats und PPD vergleich


----------



## wolf7 (6. September 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wen ich nach den Werten unserer Teamseite gehe wird ein X6 mit 2,8GHz wohl etwa 8kPPD generieren.
> Ein X6 mit 3,7GHz (meiner) generiert um 13-14kPPD.
> 
> Falls du unsere Teamseite noch nicht kennen solltest > Folding@Home Stats und PPD vergleich


 
tragt ihr das alles von Hand ein? is ja ne menge arbeit...


----------



## mihapiha (6. September 2012)

Ich denke dass sich das Update nicht groß lohnt. 

Ich bin auf den V7 Client umgestiegen. Priorität ist unter Linux noch immer ein Problem, und leider schnappt sich der Client gleich eine Mini-WU mit 84 Basepoints oder so ähnlich. Ich muss noch lernen wie ich die ganzen alten tags (wie: -forcasm -bigadv -advmethods usw.) in den neuen Clienten eintragen kann, schießlich ist die config-file nun XML und da steht fast gar nichts drin... Wenn ich es so belasse sind es jetzt gerade einmal 35k PPD


----------



## Abductee (6. September 2012)

bigadv und advmethods bewirkt das gleiche, forceasm dürfte keinen effekt haben.


----------



## Thosch (6. September 2012)

wolf7 schrieb:


> mal ne frage, was meint ihr lohnt der Umstieg von  nem AMD X4 635 (@3,1ghz) auf nen AMD Phenom II X6 mit sagen wir 2,8Ghz?  Vorausgesetzt ich finde irgendwo nen günstigen.


 

Ich glaub das lohnt sich auf nen X6 umzusteigen, um 2 zusätzliche Kerne zu "ersetzen", bzw. auszugleichen bräuchte es sehr hohe "GHz-en".
Will denn der Paui seinen 1090T noch abstoßen ? Das Board sollte aber dann 125W-CPUs "vertragen" oder nimmst sein MSI-Board dazu.
 ... ich spiel hier den HW-Vermittler ...  ...


----------



## mihapiha (6. September 2012)

Der Unterschied sind wirklich die WUs die ich bekomme. Irgendwelche 8000er WUs, die sogar unter 100 Basepoints bieten. Mit dem "alten" clienten bekam ich hauptsächlich 6000er und 7000er WUs, die etwas unter 500 Basepoints boten. Der PPD Unterschied aufgrund der WUs ist doch recht gewaltig. Mit diesen mini-WUs bin ich bei 42-43k PPD und mit den alten war ich auf circa 54k. Ich lasse jetzt mal bis übermorgen so falten, und hoffe mal, dass sich die PPD bei 54k PPD wieder einpendeln, sonst nutze ich halt viel lieber den alten clienten.

Frage: Gibt es eine gute Möglichkeit die Priorität des Clienten zu wechseln. Er wird in der Aktivitätsanzeige (Linux Version vom TaskManager) als "sehr niedrig" angegeben und das lässt sich nicht ändern


----------



## wolf7 (6. September 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Ich glaub das lohnt sich auf nen X6 umzusteigen, um 2 zusätzliche Kerne zu "ersetzen", bzw. auszugleichen bräuchte es sehr hohe "GHz-en".
> Will denn der Paui seinen 1090T noch abstoßen ? Das Board sollte aber dann 125W-CPUs "vertragen" oder nimmst sein MSI-Board dazu.
> ... ich spiel hier den HW-Vermittler ...  ...


 
mein board verträgt freundlicherweiße quasi alle X6er daran scheiterts scho mal nicht. ASRock > A785GMH/128M neues Board kaufen ist doof, zu teuer^^ außerdem muss das board einige Mindestanforderungen erfüllen. (genug Sata <=6, ordentliche onboard grafik, DDR2 tauglich, minimum 2 PCI-e Plätze egal welcher Länge, µATX ...)  Von daher das Board bleibt drin. Ich frag mich nur gerade, ob mein Scythe big shurikan da mitspielt, deswegen wäre mir eig ne 95W TDP cpu am liebsten, aber die gibts iwi net mehr so wirklich. Allerdings hab ich eben im Netz gelesen, dass das teil auch nen i7 920 wegkühlt, welcher bekanntlich nen TDP von 130W hat, von daher müssts eig passen. Wenn jemand nen X6 zu verkaufen hat, immer her mit den Angeboten, im Marktplatz hab ich auf die schnelle nix gefunden.


----------



## mattinator (6. September 2012)

mihapiha schrieb:


> Frage: Gibt es eine gute Möglichkeit die Priorität des Clienten zu wechseln. Er wird in der Aktivitätsanzeige (Linux Version vom TaskManager) als "sehr niedrig" angegeben und das lässt sich nicht ändern


 
Meinst Du den Client oder die Cores ? Die Prio des Clients braucht doch nicht hohc zu sein, der hat doch kaum etwas zu tun. Ansonsten in der root-Konsole den Befehl renice benutzen (s.a. "man renice").


----------



## mihapiha (6. September 2012)

ich habe es mit renice schon ein paar mal versucht aber, er hat es immer wieder verweigert


----------



## sc59 (6. September 2012)

Guten abend zusammen,
@mihapiha
du bist noch beim V7 Client!?
hier schön nachzulesen was es für Einstellungen gibt:
[Info] v7 List and Uses of Advanced Options
wenn ich es jetzt richtig mitbekommen habe Faltest du gerade mit einem 3930K
Stell die "max-packet-size" auf "big" und mach nen Core Hack und du bist schon fast an deinem Ziel.


----------



## mihapiha (6. September 2012)

Danke. Hat wunderbar funktioniert. Hab endlich eine Große WU bekommen. 8101... Schauen wir mal ob ich die falten kann..

Edit... Uh... Maximal 33 Minuten TPF. Ich hoffe das packt der 3930k mit 4.4 GHz


----------



## PAUI (6. September 2012)

mit nice und prio hoch stellen geht nur mit root rechten. die prio kann man nur als user runterstellen.

ja will meinen X6 1090T verkaufen (der schafft auch 4,0GHz) + MSI 790FX-gd70.


----------



## sc59 (7. September 2012)

mihapiha schrieb:


> Danke. Hat wunderbar funktioniert. Hab endlich eine Große WU bekommen. 8101... Schauen wir mal ob ich die falten kann..
> 
> Edit... Uh... Maximal 33 Minuten TPF. Ich hoffe das packt der 3930k mit 4.4 GHz


 

bin gerade zu müde zum Bonus Calculator zu bemühen rechen es mal lieber nach sonst sind es nur Base Points.


----------



## PAUI (7. September 2012)

ich nicht 

Base Credit: 22607
Bonus Credit: 187380,2
Total Credit: 209987,2

Base PPD: 9864,87273
Bonus PPD: 81765,92727
Total PPD: 91630,8

sieht sehr gut aus.


----------



## mihapiha (7. September 2012)

Ich glaube es wird sehr sehr knapp. Bei 35 Minuten TPF gibt es keine Bonuspunkte mehr. Ich lasse mal über die Nacht durch falten, und schau mir an wie es morgen mit den TPF aussieht. Es ist aber für mich wirklich überraschend, dass ein Core i7 3930k bei 4,4 GHz so nah an der minimal-Leistung sein kann. Ich dachte, die CPU wäre schnell genug und ich müsste nur einen Weg finden, die WUs zu bekommen. Jetzt ist es mir glücklicherweise gelungen, aber die Priorität einzustellen würde sehr helfen. Ich schaffe es einfach nicht diese zu ändern...


----------



## PAUI (7. September 2012)

und zwar um genau zu sein bei 34 min und 33 sec gibt es noch Bonus.

EDIT: Root rechte geben, dann nice --10 und dann das programm dahinter.

oder aber in die FAHClient config folgendes eintragen <core-priority v='low'/>

obwohl das Linux wenn du nix daran machst keine Leistung zieht und dadurch kriegt der FAH Client die volle Leistung, also wird die Prio. nicht viel bringen.


----------



## picar81_4711 (7. September 2012)

mihapiha schrieb:


> Ich glaube es wird sehr sehr knapp. Bei 35 Minuten TPF gibt es keine Bonuspunkte mehr. Ich lasse mal über die Nacht durch falten, und schau mir an wie es morgen mit den TPF aussieht. Es ist aber für mich wirklich überraschend, dass ein Core i7 3930k bei 4,4 GHz so nah an der minimal-Leistung sein kann. Ich dachte, die CPU wäre schnell genug und ich müsste nur einen Weg finden, die WUs zu bekommen. Jetzt ist es mir glücklicherweise gelungen, aber die Priorität einzustellen würde sehr helfen. Ich schaffe es einfach nicht diese zu ändern...


Mach am besten TheKraken drauf, den hab ich auch auf allen Rechnern laufen, der verhindert große Schwankungen.....ich komm mit meinen 3930K@*4,2GHZ auf weniger als 32min*. Nur der Opteron schwankt nicht.....deshalb da auch kein Kraken
Ohne Kraken hatte ich TPFs von *teilweise* über 40min. Da wirds dann schon knapp.....


----------



## phila_delphia (7. September 2012)

Auch wenn das zwischen den ganzen Extremfaltern hier eher Kleinscheiß ist... aber...

[Selbstfeiermodus an]* ...ich bin seit heute in den TOP 100!!! Yipieh!!!* [Selbstfeiermodus aus]

Und obwohl die Zahl der aktiven Falter in den letzten anderthalb Jahren eher abgenommen hat

sind wir weiterhin auf Erfolgskurs! Da sag ich nur:

[Teamfeiermodus an]* go 70335, go, go, go!!! *[Teamfeiermodus aus]

Grüße von mir an alle Falter!

Phila


----------



## picar81_4711 (7. September 2012)

phila_delphia schrieb:


> Auch wenn das zwischen den ganzen Extremfaltern hier eher Kleinscheiß ist... aber...
> 
> 
> Phila


Es gibt keinen "Kleinscheiß" hier , mich persönlich freut jeder Beitrag, egal ob das ein Kommentar ist oder PPD sind.......


----------



## mihapiha (7. September 2012)

So jetzt kann sich jeder ausrechnen ob sich dass mit der P8101 WU auf einem 3930k @ 4,4 GHz ausgeht.

Sieht aber gut aus; Estimated PPD: 105k PPD...


----------



## picar81_4711 (7. September 2012)

Das schaffst locker....... Hätte mich auch gewundert, wenn nicht.....


----------



## PAUI (7. September 2012)

genau kanpp 30 min pro Frame passt schon. 

EDIT: ich sehe aber grade das du beim slot drinne stehen hast "core priority idle"
da brauchste dich nicht zu wundern warum du die priorität nicht ändern kannst.

das beim slot weg machen und das unten stehen lassen.


----------



## wolf7 (7. September 2012)

PAUI schrieb:


> genau kanpp 30 min pro Frame passt schon.
> 
> EDIT: ich sehe aber garde das du beim slot drinne stehen hast "core priority idle"
> da brauchste dich nicht zu wundern warum du die priorität nicht ändern kannst.
> ...


 
Sie haben Post. 

kann man eig iwi ungeliebte WUs abstoßen ohne irgendwelche Probleme? weil ich gerade so ne miese wu hat, wo mei i7 den ganzen tag rechnen darf und am ende nur 2k punkte raus kommen Und ja das is ne small wu.


----------



## mihapiha (7. September 2012)

Core priority sollte ich also auf Low stellen?


----------



## PAUI (7. September 2012)

ja das steht nicht fürn FAH sondern für die anderen Programme.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mihapiha (7. September 2012)

So habe es an deine Einstellungen angepasst. "Priorität" ist aber noch immer Sehr Niedrig....


----------



## picar81_4711 (7. September 2012)

mihapiha schrieb:


> So habe es an deine Einstellungen angepasst. "Priorität" ist aber noch immer Sehr Niedrig....


Bei meinem Xeon-Server hab ich mich immer gewundert, warum ein Kern von 24 nur mit ca. 50% ausgelastet ist.....hab dann TheKraken installiert und das Problem war behoben, alle Kerne haben 100% und die TPF sank sogar noch....
Ich glaube, die Priorität ist nicht so das große Problem, wie schon erwähnt wurde, wenn sonst nigs am PC gemacht wird, dann wird sowieso die ganze Rechneleistung für den Clienten verwendet.....


----------



## tomas2 (7. September 2012)

Ich habe eine Quizfrage. Kann ich auf Windows 7 eine Linux VM einrichten und damit Big WU's falten mit einem core gehackten i7 2600K.

Sind damit die Zeiten damit es Bonus gibt zu schaffen? Wenn ja wie hoch müsste man ihn übertakten? 

Ich bin neugierig!


----------



## mihapiha (7. September 2012)

Ich werde TheKraken auch installieren. Vielleicht bringt es was. Aber meine Auslastung ist immer Nahe 100%. Vielleicht ist dass dann sinnlos... 
Neues MacBook ist angekommen. Ich habe die wichtigsten Programme installiert und arbeite mich jetzt durch die neue Software. Aber zuerst: Stabilitätstest: F@H läuft mal und ich bin gespannt ob das MacBook  5-Stellige PPD zusammenbringt



tomas2 schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Quizfrage. Kann ich auf Windows 7  eine Linux VM einrichten und damit Big WU's falten mit einem core  gehackten i7 2600K.
> 
> Sind damit die Zeiten damit es Bonus gibt zu schaffen? Wenn ja wie hoch müsste man ihn übertakten?
> 
> Ich bin neugierig!



Könnte man ja. Bonus-Punkte gibt es aber bei der Prozessor-Leistung jedoch nicht. Mein Core i7-3930k faltet bei 4,4 GHz nur mit Mühe und Not die P8101 WU innerhalb der Zeit, sodass es noch Bonuspunkte gibt.


----------



## picar81_4711 (7. September 2012)

tomas2 schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Quizfrage. Kann ich auf Windows 7 eine Linux VM einrichten und damit Big WU's falten mit einem core gehackten i7 2600K.
> 
> Sind damit die Zeiten damit es Bonus gibt zu schaffen? Wenn ja wie hoch müsste man ihn übertakten?
> 
> Ich bin neugierig!


Ist leider nicht mehr möglich....mit den alten BIGs(6901/6903) ging es noch. Ausser, Du bringts den 2600K auf 6 GHZ, dann könnte es funtionieren.....


----------



## tomas2 (7. September 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist leider nicht mehr möglich....mit den alten BIGs(6901/6903) ging es noch. Ausser, Du bringts den 2600K auf 6 GHZ, dann könnte es funtionieren.....



Klar doch. Ich wollte mir schon immer mal eine 24/7 LN2 Kühlung einbauen. 

Verdammt. Ich will jetzt auch einen Server. Am liebsten einen 4p E5 2687W.......


----------



## wolf7 (7. September 2012)

wer hat eig diesen verbuggten V7 Client geschrieben? ich weiß echt nicht, woher der seine Prozent Fortschrittsangabgen bezieht, aber stimmen tun die sicher nicht. Eben hat wieso auch immer meine gpu einfach keine Lust mehr gehabt, was zu rechnen. Das war daran zu sehen, dass die Temperatur und die Lüfterlautstärke unnormal niedrig war. Auch gpu-z hat mir ne Auslastung von 0% angezeigt, aber der Fortschrittsbalken von dem FAHControl Teil stieg munter weiter, Prozent um Prozent. Hexerei, die gpu rechnet, ohne das eine Last erzeugt wird. Nur in den Log wurde nix neues mehr eingetragen.


----------



## mihapiha (7. September 2012)

5-Stellig! Unglaublich. Mein MacBook Pro kann im Idealfall fast 15k PPD erfalten. Für einen Laptop ganz schön unglaublich!


----------



## tomas2 (7. September 2012)

mihapiha schrieb:
			
		

> 5-Stellig! Unglaublich. Mein MacBook Pro kann im Idealfall fast 15k PPD erfalten. Für einen Laptop ganz schön unglaublich!



Jetzt musst du mir nur noch sagen was an 1'900 PPD fünfstellig ist. Oder bin ich schon zu extrem müde?


----------



## picar81_4711 (7. September 2012)

tomas2 schrieb:


> ....................Verdammt. Ich will jetzt auch einen Server. Am liebsten einen 4p E5 2687W.......


Widerstand ist zwecklos. Jeder, der sich mit dem Faltvirus infiziert hat, hat am Ende einen Server laufen.....früher oder später......


----------



## tomas2 (7. September 2012)

Wohnt hier jemand in der Schweiz und weiss ob man Hardware- und Stromkosten als gemeinnützige Spende von den Steuern absetzen kann?


----------



## mihapiha (7. September 2012)

tomas2 schrieb:


> Jetzt musst du mir nur noch sagen was an 1'900 PPD fünfstellig ist. Oder bin ich schon zu extrem müde?


 
1900 ist ja nur das was FAHMon aussagt. Schau dir die TPF an! Von 12 auf 13% war die CPU mit sensationellen 3:19 TPF auf der 6069 WU unterwegs. Du musst verstehen, dass ich noch während des Faltens noch am Laptop gearbeitet habe. Von 12 auf 13% war die Laptop aber ausschließlich am Falten.
Das heißt das sich im Idealfall 15,000 PPD ausgehen könnten. Also bin ich mit dem Laptop 5-Stellig unterwegs. Für so eine Kiste ist es doch unglaublich. Nutze den F@H-Calculator um dir selbst ein Bild zu machen


----------



## picar81_4711 (7. September 2012)

tomas2 schrieb:


> Wohnt hier jemand in der Schweiz und weiss ob man Hardware- und Stromkosten als gemeinnützige Spende von den Steuern absetzen kann?


Ich glaube unter anderem *A.Meier-PS3*.


----------



## mihapiha (7. September 2012)

Ein Screenshot noch, weil ich noch immer beeindruckt bin. Ich lasse es aber jetzt, bevor ich was falsch mache


----------



## nfsgame (7. September 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Ich glaube unter anderem *A.Meier-PS3*.


 
Vergiss unsere Brummselbiene nicht .


----------



## picar81_4711 (7. September 2012)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Vergiss unsere Brummselbiene nicht .


Da war ich mir nicht so sicher.....aber jetzt weiß ich, wo ich suchen muss.....


----------



## davidof2001 (7. September 2012)

Noch mal zurück zum Kraken. 
Ging es da nicht darum, wie die Threads aufbaue CPUs verteilt werden und weniger um die auslastung?
Wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe, dann sorgt Kraken dafür dass die Threads gleichmäßig verteilt werden und damit etwas Verwaltungsaufwand für OS und damit auch für die CPUs wegfällt.

EDIT: nicht darauf verlassen.      HALBWISSEN


----------



## Wolvie (7. September 2012)

davidof2001 schrieb:


> Noch mal zurück zum Kraken.
> Ging es da nicht darum, wie die Threads aufbaue CPUs verteilt werden und weniger um die auslastung?
> Wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe, dann sorgt Kraken dafür dass die Threads gleichmäßig verteilt werden und damit etwas Verwaltungsaufwand für OS und damit auch für die CPUs wegfällt.
> 
> EDIT: nicht darauf verlassen.      HALBWISSEN


 
Ist doch ehrlich gesagt Latte wie das funzt... 
Fakt ist, das sich bei Singel-Socket-Systemen die TPF etwas "glattbügeln" lässt und somit über Sieg und Niederlage bei der 8101 entscheiden _kann_.
Geschrieben wurde TheKraken zwar für Multi-Socket-Systeme, es wirkt sich jedoch auch_ bedingt_ auch auf Systeme mit nur einer CPU aus und_ kann_ dort die TPF senken.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. September 2012)

tomas2 schrieb:
			
		

> Wohnt hier jemand in der Schweiz und weiss ob man Hardware- und Stromkosten als gemeinnützige Spende von den Steuern absetzen kann?


Weiß es selber nicht, aber ich will das eh für die nächste Steuererklärung abklären.
Mach mir allerdings keine grosse Hoffnungen, da wir Geld ja nur indirekt Spenden und das Amt für legalen Diebstahl (Steueramt) ist nicht dafür bekannt indirekte Spenden gutzuheißen.


Bumbelbee ist wie ich ein Eidgenosse und ich hab ihn vorgestern, wenn auch nur kurz endlich mal persönlich getroffen.


----------



## Bumblebee (7. September 2012)

Nein, kann man (leider) nicht absetzen
und
Ja, das Meier und das Bumbele haben sich real getroffen - war cool


----------



## Schmidde (7. September 2012)

Nochmal bezüglich Kraken:

so sah die Kernauslastung vorher aus
http://pic.sysprofile.de/images/yFg28786.png
(Hab nur den Sreenshot nicht mehr, und Teamfiewer will gerade nicht auf meinen Server zugreifen, deswegen das Pic von Sysprofile )

Man sieht aber das die Kerne nicht immer zu 100% ausgelastet sind
Nach installation des Kraken ist die Kurve komplett glatt gebügelt und alle Kerne laufen dauerhaft auf 100%


----------



## Speeedy (8. September 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist leider nicht mehr möglich....mit den alten BIGs(6901/6903) ging es noch. Ausser, Du bringts den 2600K auf 6 GHZ, dann könnte es funtionieren.....



Oh hab ich was nicht mit bekommen?
Zum Jahreswechsel wurde doch auf Kernzahl limitiert aber da ging es doch noch das man mit corehack und I7-2600k und Co. Big faltet.
Ist irgendwie an mir vorbei gegangen dass, das nicht mehr geht.  

Hab die ganze Woche an meinem neuen 2700k gefeilt um die besten Einstellungen zu finden damit der jetzt auf 4,6 GHz läuft. Wollte mich morgen an das Linux machen für big. Na ja gut das ich es jetzt lese. Dann kann ich mir das ja klemmen. :'(


----------



## picar81_4711 (8. September 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> ...............Ja, das Meier und das Bumbele haben sich real getroffen - war cool


Ich sag nur:  *DER ERSTE KONTAKT.......*


----------



## Amigafan (8. September 2012)

Speeedy schrieb:


> Hab die ganze Woche an meinem neuen 2700k gefeilt um die besten Einstellungen zu finden damit der jetzt auf 4,6 GHz läuft. Wollte mich morgen an das Linux machen für big. Na ja gut das ich es jetzt lese. Dann kann ich mir das ja klemmen. :'(



Ich würde an Deiner Stelle nicht sofort "die Flinte ins Korn werfen", denn: 
Auch ich habe den Versuch gestartet, mit einem i7 2700K die neuen bigs zu falten - unter Ubuntu 10.4.3 LTS mit corehack (16 simulierte Kerne) bei 4,2GHz.
Meine "Bestzeit" lag bei unter 36 Min/% - bei fast 10% mehr Takt und "vernünftigem" Speicher (kleine Latenzen) könntest Du die benötigte Zeit schaffen.

Beachte aber:
Der corehack funzt nicht mehr unter Ubuntu 12.04 LTS - also nimm die Vorgängerversion, da Ubuntu 10.10 keine Updates mehr erfährt.
Und: 
Eine Info über den (Miss) - Erfolg wäre *extrem *interessant . . .


----------



## PAUI (8. September 2012)

so hab jetzt rausgefunden wie ich große WU´s krieg.
aber nur mit einem Flag immer.
auf dem assign3.stanford.edu:8080, egal mit welcher max-packet-size, komm ich auf den workserver 171.64.65.99
sobald ich nur den Client type egal welcher setze komme ich auf den workserver 171.64.65.75
sobald ich 2 Flags setze komme ich entweder auf 171.67.108.58 oder auf 171.67.108.59
am besten wäre der 129.74.85.15 da gibt es wu´s mit 1293 atomen, 1220 base points, kfactor 3.0
oder aber 171.64.65.101 mit 21443 atomen, 2250 base points, kfactor 4.0

assign.stanford.edu:80
EDIT: mit max-packet-size normal + client-type bigadv komme ich auf den 129.74.85.15
mit max-packet-size normal + client-type beta komme ich auf nen 171.67.108.60
mit max-packet-size normal + client-type advanced komme ich auf den 129.74.85.15


----------



## T0M@0 (8. September 2012)

also wenn du immer auf ein und den selben server landen willst, dann musst du nur die hosts datei von deinem rechner ändern... einfach die domains nacheinander auflisten und dahinter jeweils deine gewünschte ip...


----------



## mattinator (8. September 2012)

Wenn man immer gleich gute Projekte bekommt, kann man sich gar nicht mehr über die mit mehr PPD-Ausbeute freuen. Auch wenn es frustiert, falls nicht das Optimum ab Leistung aus einem teuren Hardware-Aufbau herauskommt, muss doch alles gerechnet werden. *Jungs, Ihr seid Männer ...*


----------



## Bumblebee (8. September 2012)

mattinator schrieb:


> *Jungs, Ihr seid Männer ...*



*Männer, Ihr seid Falter *


----------



## Speeedy (8. September 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde an Deiner Stelle nicht sofort "die Flinte ins Korn werfen", denn:
> Auch ich habe den Versuch gestartet, mit einem i7 2700K die neuen bigs zu falten - unter Ubuntu 10.4.3 LTS mit corehack (16 simulierte Kerne) bei 4,2GHz.
> Meine "Bestzeit" lag bei unter 36 Min/% - bei fast 10% mehr Takt und "vernünftigem" Speicher (kleine Latenzen) könntest Du die benötigte Zeit schaffen.
> 
> ...



Meint ihr ich kann das erstmal in ner VM unter Windows 7 testen oder frist Windows dann neben her zu viel Leistung?


----------



## Thosch (8. September 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> *Männer, Ihr seid Falter *


 Heut´ist wie _*Extrem*_-Motivation angesagt ... 



mattinator schrieb:


> Wenn man immer gleich gute Projekte bekommt,  kann man sich gar nicht mehr über die mit mehr PPD-Ausbeute freuen. Auch  wenn es frustiert, falls nicht das Optimum ab Leistung aus einem teuren  Hardware-Aufbau herauskommt, muss doch alles gerechnet werden. *Jungs, Ihr seid Männer ...*


 Geeenau, die Mischung machts !!


----------



## Amigafan (8. September 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> *Männer, Ihr seid Falter *




Ich möchte das noch erweitern: 

*Männer, Ihr seid extreme Falter*


----------



## mihapiha (8. September 2012)

Es ist einfach unglaublich wie immens die Faltleistung dieses Team ist. Sehr sehr ungewohnt für mich. Zwar darf ich mich freuen, dass ich nicht bei Null beginnen muss, da ich schon hier und da ein paar Monate hier gefaltet habe, aber es ist wirklich erstaunlich. Die Faltleistung nimmt von Monat zu Monat zu. 

Ich hoffe demnächst wirklich mir eine Faltfarm leisten zu können. Dann wäre ich im Sinne von PPD zumindest unter den Top-10 des Teams vertreten. Und dass wäre schon mal ein richtiger Beitrag. Ich werde mich bemühen jetzt mit dem i7-3930k zumindest ein paar Punkte in Richtung dieses Teams zu schicken.

Ich habe auch noch zwei PowerColor Radeon HD 7950 PCS+ im PC stecken. Hat sich in letzter Zeit etwas verändert? Ich meine, zahlt es sich aus mit den Grafikkarten zu falten, oder sind es noch immer sinnlose PPD Nummern die zu erwarten sind. Auch hinsichtlich GPU-Falten: Ich habe gesehen das der neue V7 Client in Linux eine Grafikkarten Unterstützung hat. Wäre es dort überhaupt möglich mit meinen AMD Grafikkarten zu falten? Ich denke nicht, dass ich bisher einen Treiber installiert habe...


----------



## PAUI (8. September 2012)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> also wenn du immer auf ein und den selben server landen willst, dann musst du nur die hosts datei von deinem rechner ändern... einfach die domains nacheinander auflisten und dahinter jeweils deine gewünschte ip...



wie meinste du das mit domain + ip?
das ist ja mein server und da laufen noch paar gameserver drauf, die brauchen trotzdem noch verbindung.

nicht das ich da noch den ssh zugriff ausgrenze und nicht mehr drauf komme.
 ne Firewall ist da auch drauf.

naja mit amd Karten zu falten ist in meinen augen sinnlos, kein Bonus und wenig PPD. meine alte hd 5770 macht genauso viel, wie meine HD 7970.


----------



## picar81_4711 (8. September 2012)

mihapiha schrieb:


> ...........................
> Ich habe auch noch zwei PowerColor Radeon HD 7950 PCS+ im PC stecken. Hat sich in letzter Zeit etwas verändert? Ich meine, zahlt es sich aus mit den Grafikkarten zu falten, oder sind es noch immer sinnlose PPD Nummern die zu erwarten sind. Auch hinsichtlich GPU-Falten: Ich habe gesehen das der neue V7 Client in Linux eine Grafikkarten Unterstützung hat. Wäre es dort überhaupt möglich mit meinen AMD Grafikkarten zu falten? Ich denke nicht, dass ich bisher einen Treiber installiert habe...


Wenn Du mit Deinem 3930K BIGs faltest, springt deutlich mehr raus bei weniger Verbrauch und Hitze......wenn Du deine Grafikkarten mitfalten lässt, dann schafft der PC mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit die BIGs nicht mehr.....


----------



## mihapiha (8. September 2012)

Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass ich auch weiterhin BIG-WUs falten werde ist zwar hoch, aber dass bedeutet noch lange nicht, dass ich hauptsächlich BIG-WUs falten werde. Mein Wunsch ist es auch meinen Spielerechner zum Spielen benutzen zu können  Deswegen wird es hier und da mal eine BIG-WU geben, aber dass dürfte sich doch in Grenzen halten. Aber wenn ich normal falte, ist das GPU falten nicht uninteressant. Manche Spiele benötigen nicht zwei GPUs für meine Auflösung, und da könnte ich die andere falten lasse. Beispielsweise könnte ich auch mal über die nacht lieber beide GPUs und CPU SMPs falten lassen als für 2 - 3 Tage meinen PC gar nicht mehr nutzen zu können aufgrund der BIG-WU. 

Die GPU Lösung ist somit interessant wenn es sich überhaupt auszahlt. Ich werde sicher nicht die 7950 laufen lassen wenn ich nicht mit 10k PPD pro Karte bekommen kann. Wenn es daher noch so ist wie vor einem Jahr und man mit ATI/AMD Karten circa 5k PPD pro Karte bekommt, lasse ich es sowieso bleiben.


----------



## wolf7 (8. September 2012)

mihapiha schrieb:


> Die GPU Lösung ist somit interessant wenn es sich überhaupt auszahlt. Ich werde sicher nicht die 7950 laufen lassen wenn ich nicht mit 10k PPD pro Karte bekommen kann. Wenn es daher noch so ist wie vor einem Jahr und man mit ATI/AMD Karten circa 5k PPD pro Karte bekommt, lasse ich es sowieso bleiben.


 
selbst meine HD 6990m kommt auf ~6-7k PPD, also sollten deine karten nochn ganzes stück mehr punkte bringen, problem ist halt echt, dass die gpu auch einen cpu kern komplett mit beschäftigt zum Falten. (bei meinem i7 2760 zumindest) aber rechnerisch komme ich immer noch auf mehr Punkte, als wenn ich nur die cpu falten lasse. Stromverbrauch ist bei mir nur zweitens. Gibt halt kein Bonus für gpus, dafür sind die WUs, die meine gpu bekommt immer 1835 punkte wert, für 7h Rechenaufwand.


----------



## mihapiha (8. September 2012)

Ich habe gehofft dass sich die magere Punkteausbeute mit V7 und Linux etwas verbessert hat. Immerhin kann ich mich noch erinnern, dass meine GTX480 ganze 14k PPD erfaltet hat. Die 7950 is fast doppelt so schnell. 20-25k PPD wären da "normal" wenn Seitens AMDs und Stanfords die passende Software käme.

faltet irgendwer GPUs unter Linux und V7?


----------



## tomas2 (8. September 2012)

Hattest du nicht einmal einen Folding-Server mihapiha? Was hast du denn damit gemacht?


----------



## mihapiha (8. September 2012)

Mein Server steht seit Jänner (glaube ich) bei picar81_4711 und hat diesem Team seit dem circa 130k PPD gebracht


----------



## picar81_4711 (8. September 2012)

mihapiha schrieb:


> ..................faltet irgendwer GPUs unter Linux und V7?


ich glaube, das ist nicht möglich.....GPUs können nur unter Windows falten....oder?



mihapiha schrieb:


> Mein Server steht seit Jänner (glaube ich) bei picar81_4711 und hat diesem Team seit dem circa 130k PPD gebracht


ja, das stimmt. Den hab ich Dir abgekauft. Und die letzten Monate macht er ca. 170K PPD wegen 8102er.....


----------



## mihapiha (8. September 2012)

Was?! 170k PPD. Das ist ja wirklich unglaublich. Der läuft ja wunderbar! Ich habe gesehen es lasst sich GPU auch falten mit Linux und V7. Zumindest gibt es dort die Einstellungen im Clienten dafür. Ich hatte gehofft jemand hat das bereits getestet und kann mir diesbezüglich Auskunft geben.


----------



## PAUI (8. September 2012)

gpu und linux geht nicht, habe ich auch schon probiert, es gibt keine WU´s dafür.

und für deine 7950 kriegste nicht mehr wie 7KPPD, kriege für meine 7970 auch nicht mehr und die ist schneller wie deine.


----------



## mihapiha (8. September 2012)

Das habe ich befürchtet. Danke für die Info. Wenn ich dumm genug bin, kann ich ja noch mit dem MacBook falten 
Aber ein Server muss einfach demnächst her. Ich möchte auf jeden Fall in 150k PPD Region kommen; und mit einem Server + 3930k sollte das durchaus möglich sein


----------



## T0M@0 (8. September 2012)

Hosts-Datei

Wenn du nur entsprechend die Stanford Server einträgst, dann passiert da nichts.


----------



## picar81_4711 (8. September 2012)

Was meint Ihr zu diesem Teil: http://www.amazon.de/M-ware%C2%AE-PA309-Raiser-Flex-Kabel-ID8596/dp/B003KCIH3W/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1347136694&sr=8-5
Damit kann man die Grafikkarte versetzen bzw. außerhalb des Gehäuses betreiben. Wäre für mein ITX-Gehäuse gedacht, damit ich eine Grafikkarte einbauen kann, da mein CPU-Kühler den PCIe-Steckplatz verdrängt....


----------



## davidof2001 (9. September 2012)

Sollte machbar sein. Rein physikalisch wird das auch gehen.
 Hauptsache es sich dann keine weiteren Bauteile vom Board unter dem neuen Platz für die Graka.
 Nich dass das Riserkabel noch auf dem Board zerquetscht wird oder so.


----------



## mattinator (9. September 2012)

Das haben schon einige erfolgreich in Multi-GPU-Systemen verwendet. Kann sogar sein, im PCGHX-Forum (such einfach mal im Forum nach riser).

EDIT: Hat schon mal einer mit einer Keppler-GPU (z.B. GTX 660 Ti) und dem v7-Client andere Projekte als 8018 bekommen ? Welche Optionen verwendet Ihr ?


----------



## tomas2 (9. September 2012)

mattinator schrieb:
			
		

> Das haben schon einige erfolgreich in Multi-GPU-Systemen verwendet. Kann sogar sein, im PCGHX-Forum (such einfach mal im Forum nach riser).
> 
> EDIT: Hat schon mal einer mit einer Keppler-GPU (z.B. GTX 660 Ti) und dem v7-Client andere Projekte als 8018 bekommen ? Welche Optionen verwendet Ihr ?



Also ich kriege mit meinen beiden GTX 580er auch ausschliesslich 8018er WU's. Habe client-type beta gesetzt...


----------



## mattinator (9. September 2012)

@*tomas2*
Danke für die Info, vllt. muss Stanford da noch ein bisschen dran arbeiten.


----------



## picar81_4711 (9. September 2012)

Da ich nächstes Jahr umziehen werde, müssen sich meine Server dann einen Raum teilen, der ca. 4x2m groß ist und ein Fenster ist zwar vorhanden, aber so groß wie ein Fußball. Jetzt hab ich mir schon Gedanken gemacht, wie ich am besten den Raum kühlen kann......mit Lüfter in der Türe oder Lüfter im Fenster.....aber am besten ist es glaub ich, wenn ich die warme Luft direkt oberhalb der Server absauge und mittels Schlauch aus dem kleinen Fenster befördere.
Ich werde mir einen Schirm bauen aus einer Rettungsdecke(eine Seite silber/eine Seite gold), der genau über die Server passt. Und mit einem entsprechenden Lüfter + flexiblen Rohr(wird auch beim Trockner verwendet) das ganze kombiniert ergibt dann hoffentlich eine gute Absauganlage.....


----------



## Abductee (9. September 2012)

Vergiss nicht das du ein Loch in der Tür brauchst wo Luft reinkommt.
http://www.beschlag-paul.de/images/product_images/popup_images/2149_0.jpg

In welcher Höhe befindet sich das Fenster? 
Wenns nicht unbedingt auf Hüfthöhe ist, brauchst du glaub ich keine extra Abzugshaube.

Ich würd nur einen starken Lüfter beim Fenster montieren.

zbsp: 
http://geizhals.at/de/271255
http://geizhals.at/de/600946

Falls du auch eine USV brauchst, könnt ich da was vermitteln.


----------



## tomas2 (9. September 2012)

Ich habe mir jetzt mal ein billiges Energieverbrauchsmessgerät gekauft. Bei meinem Gaming-Rechner komme ich auf folgende Verbrauchswerte.

*System* 
i7 2600K@4.4GHZ 1.30V Vcc, 2 x GTX 580 1.013V@820MHZ

*Verbrauch *
IDLE Gesamtsystem inkl. 24' LED Monitor : 222 Watt
Folding nur mit CPU:                                 316 Watt
Folding CPU + 1 x GPU:                             580 Watt
Folding CPU + 2 x GPU:                             *720 Watt*

Wow, irgendwie habe ich es ja schon gewusst dass mein System viel Strom verbraucht. Aber wenn man das dann doch mal schwarz auf weiss auf einem Gerät ablesen kann, finde ich das schon heftig. 
Es müsste schon etwas effizienteres her. So steigt die Stromrechnung ja ins unermessliche.

Sind meine Werte überhaupt plausibel? Habe das Gerät nicht mit einer Referenz prüfen können.


----------



## wolf7 (9. September 2012)

also mein Notebook und Server ziehen zusammen 300W. macht ~180W fürs Notebook und 120W fürn Server. Allerdings läuft bei meinem Server aktuell nur eine HDD. ich finde, das ist noch ganz annehmbar. Paar kleine Schaltnetzteile für USB Hub und co sind auch bei den 300W dabei. Ach und ein Router ist auch noch dabei.

Ob deine Werte so stimmen, kann ich nicht sagen, aber billige Energieverbrauchsmessgeräte haben häufig probleme mit Schaltnetzteilen, wegen dem Blindleistungsanteil der zurück in die Leitung geht und abgezogen werden muss. Ob das bei deinem Gerät auch so macht, solltest du im Internet nachsehen, überprüfen kann man das selber ohne vergleichsmessgerät schlecht. Weil dadurch können leicht falsche Werte ermittelt werden, wenn das Messgerät das nicht beachtet. (so was taugt dann nur fürn Wasserkocher und normale Haushaltsgeräte)


----------



## mattinator (9. September 2012)

@tomas2

Kann schon stimmen, hier mal ein paar Werte von mir http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...-folding-home-thread-ii-2292.html#post4503284.


----------



## mihapiha (9. September 2012)

Mein Unglück ist des Teams Glück. Da ich heute den ganzen Tag arbeiten musste, habe ich meine Faltfarm ... ich meine meinen Spiele-PC ... weiter falten lassen. Er faltet seine zweite 8101er WU. Ob wohl ich schon über 40k PPD durchschnittlich habe, wird weiter gefaltet. Ich dachte eher daran, dass meine PPD sich um 30k PPD einpendeln, da ich den Spiele PC auch benutzen will. Sieht also so aus als würde sich mein Beitrag doch vergrößern.


----------



## picar81_4711 (9. September 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> Vergiss nicht das du ein Loch in der Tür brauchst wo Luft reinkommt.
> http://www.beschlag-paul.de/images/product_images/popup_images/2149_0.jpg
> 
> In welcher Höhe befindet sich das Fenster?
> ...


Mal schauen, ob ich das jetzt mit oder ohne mache......ja, das Loch in der Türe muss natürlich auch sein......sonst ziehts mir die Türe mit den Türstock aus der Mauer.....
Meinst, dass eine USV sinnvoll wäre, habe bis jetzt nur immer mit Überspannungsschutz gearbeitet, hatte dieses Jahr nur einmal einen Restart und das auch nur in meiner Wohnung, im Keller liefen die PCs weiter....


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. September 2012)

@picar81_4711: Nicht ein Loch in der Tür sondern *Zwei*: Eins unten für die frische Kühlluft und oben ein Verschliessbares > im Sommer die warme Abluft durchs Fenster raus und im Winter durch das obere Loch um die Wohnung zu heizen.


----------



## Abductee (10. September 2012)

Wenn du den Umzug von den Servern startest meld dich doch bei mir.
Lüftergitter, Staubfilter, kleine 12V-Netzteile, Schrauben, etcc.. hab ich alles rumliegen.
Ich hab sogar noch drei 200mm Lüfter und zig 120er.


----------



## Bumblebee (10. September 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @picar81_4711: Nicht ein Loch in der Tür sondern *Zwei*: Eins unten für die frische Kühlluft und oben ein Verschliessbares > im Sommer die warme Abluft durchs Fenster raus und im Winter durch das obere Loch um die Wohnung zu heizen.



Da spricht der Profi


----------



## picar81_4711 (10. September 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> Wenn du den Umzug von den Servern startest meld dich doch bei mir.
> Lüftergitter, Staubfilter, kleine 12V-Netzteile, Schrauben, etcc.. hab ich alles rumliegen.
> Ich hab sogar noch drei 200mm Lüfter und zig 120er.


Super, danke! Wird noch eine Weile dauern, erst nächstes Jahr im Sommer oder so.....ich melde mich dann bei Dir.....und im besten Fall behalte ich meine 1-Zimmerwohnung als Zweitwohnung....die ist super ruhig und billig.....


----------



## Raketenjoint (10. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Super, danke! Wird noch eine Weile dauern, erst nächstes Jahr im Sommer oder so.....ich melde mich dann bei Dir.....und im besten Fall behalte ich meine 1-Zimmerwohnung als Zweitwohnung....die ist super ruhig und billig.....


Hört sich ja interessant an. So etwas wie ein Fanduct wäre irgendwie interessant. Und diesen kannst du ja noch mit den Lüftern unterstützen. Es gibt ja sogar einen 360mm Lüfter , aber leider nicht im Einzelhandel. Viel Glück beim Umziehen!
Bei mir steht der Client seit einem halben Tag auf 99,99%:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was soll ich tun?


----------



## Bumblebee (10. September 2012)

Raketenjoint schrieb:


> Bei mir steht der Client seit einem halben Tag auf 99,99%:
> Was soll ich tun?



Lass ihn laufen und guck erstmal was im Log steht


----------



## Raketenjoint (10. September 2012)

Log:


Spoiler



*********************** Log Started 2012-09-09T05:55:20Z ***********************
05:55:20:************************* Folding@home Client *************************
05:55:20:      Website: Folding@home - HomePage
05:55:20:    Copyright: (c) 2009-2012 Stanford University
05:55:20:       Author: Joseph Coffland <joseph@cauldrondevelopment.com>
05:55:20:         Args: --lifeline 4000 --command-port=36330
05:55:20:       Config: C:/Program Files (x86)/FAHClient/config.xml
05:55:20:******************************** Build ********************************
05:55:20:      Version: 7.1.50
05:55:20:         Date: Mar 3 2012
05:55:20:         Time: 15:59:15
05:55:20:      SVN Rev: 3277
05:55:20:       Branch: fah/trunk/client
05:55:20:     Compiler: Intel(R) C++ MSVC 1500 mode 1200
05:55:20:      Options: /TP /nologo /EHa /Qdiag-disable:4297,4103,1786,279 /Ox -arch:SSE
05:55:20:               /QaxSSE2,SSE3,SSSE3,SSE4.1,SSE4.2 /Qopenmp /Qrestrict /MT
05:55:20:     Platform: win32 XP
05:55:20:         Bits: 32
05:55:20:         Mode: Release
05:55:20:******************************* System ********************************
05:55:20:          CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz
05:55:20:       CPU ID: GenuineIntel Family 6 Model 42 Stepping 7
05:55:20:         CPUs: 4
05:55:20:       Memory: 7.96GiB
05:55:20:  Free Memory: 5.71GiB
05:55:20:      Threads: WINDOWS_THREADS
05:55:20:   On Battery: false
05:55:20:   UTC offset: 2
05:55:20:          PID: 4588
05:55:20:          CWD: C:/Program Files (x86)/FAHClient
05:55:20:           OS: Windows 7 Home Premium
05:55:20:      OS Arch: AMD64
05:55:20:         GPUs: 1
05:55:20:        GPU 0: ATI:4 Cayman PRO [AMD Radeon 6900 Series]
05:55:20:         CUDA: Not detected
05:55:20:Win32 Service: false
05:55:20:***********************************************************************
05:55:20:<config>
05:55:20:  <service-description v='Folding@home Client'/>
05:55:20:  <service-restart v='true'/>
05:55:20:  <service-restart-delay v='5000'/>
05:55:20:
05:55:20:  <!-- Client Control -->
05:55:20:  <cycle-rate v='4'/>
05:55:20:  <cycles v='-1'/>
05:55:20:  <data-directory v='.'/>
05:55:20:  <disable-project-lookup v='false'/>
05:55:20:  <exec-directory v='C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient'/>
05:55:20:  <exit-when-done v='false'/>
05:55:20:  <threads v='4'/>
05:55:20:
05:55:20:  <!-- Configuration -->
05:55:20:  <config-rotate v='true'/>
05:55:20:  <config-rotate-dir v='configs'/>
05:55:20:  <config-rotate-max v='16'/>
05:55:20:
05:55:20:  <!-- Debugging -->
05:55:20:  <assignment-servers>
05:55:20:    assign3.stanford.edu:8080 assign4.stanford.edu:80
05:55:20:  </assignment-servers>
05:55:20:  <capture-directory v='capture'/>
05:55:20:  <capture-sockets v='false'/>
05:55:20:  <debug-sockets v='false'/>
05:55:20:  <exception-locations v='true'/>
05:55:20:  <gpu-assignment-servers>
05:55:20:    assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80 assign-GPU.stanford.edu:8080
05:55:20:  </gpu-assignment-servers>
05:55:20:  <stack-traces v='false'/>
05:55:20:
05:55:20:  <!-- Error Handling -->
05:55:20:  <max-slot-errors v='5'/>
05:55:20:  <max-unit-errors v='5'/>
05:55:20:
05:55:20:  <!-- FahCore Control -->
05:55:20:  <checkpoint v='10'/>
05:55:20:  <core-dir v='cores'/>
05:55:20:  <core-priority v='idle'/>
05:55:20:  <cpu-affinity v='false'/>
05:55:20:  <cpu-usage v='100'/>
05:55:20:  <no-assembly v='false'/>
05:55:20:
05:55:20:  <!-- Folding Slot Configuration -->
05:55:20:  <client-subtype v='STDCLI'/>
05:55:20:  <client-type v='normal'/>
05:55:20:  <cpu-species v='X86_PENTIUM_II'/>
05:55:20:  <cpu-type v='AMD64'/>
05:55:20:  <cpus v='-1'/>
05:55:20:  <cuda-index v='0'/>
05:55:20:  <gpu v='true'/>
05:55:20:  <gpu-usage v='100'/>
05:55:20:  <max-packet-size v='normal'/>
05:55:20:  <opencl-index v='0'/>
05:55:20:  <os-species v='UNKNOWN'/>
05:55:20:  <os-type v='WIN32'/>
05:55:20:  <project-key v='0'/>
05:55:20:  <smp v='true'/>
05:55:20:
05:55:20:  <!-- Logging -->
05:55:20:  <log v='log.txt'/>
05:55:20:  <log-color v='false'/>
05:55:20:  <log-crlf v='true'/>
05:55:20:  <log-date v='false'/>
05:55:20:  <log-date-periodically v='21600'/>
05:55:20:  <log-debug v='true'/>
05:55:20:  <log-domain v='false'/>
05:55:20:  <log-header v='true'/>
05:55:20:  <log-level v='true'/>
05:55:20:  <log-no-info-header v='true'/>
05:55:20:  <log-redirect v='false'/>
05:55:20:  <log-rotate v='true'/>
05:55:20:  <log-rotate-dir v='logs'/>
05:55:20:  <log-rotate-max v='16'/>
05:55:20:  <log-short-level v='false'/>
05:55:20:  <log-simple-domains v='true'/>
05:55:20:  <log-thread-id v='false'/>
05:55:20:  <log-thread-prefix v='true'/>
05:55:20:  <log-time v='true'/>
05:55:20:  <log-to-screen v='true'/>
05:55:20:  <log-truncate v='false'/>
05:55:20:  <verbosity v='4'/>
05:55:20:
05:55:20:  <!-- Network -->
05:55:20:  <proxy v=':8080'/>
05:55:20:  <proxy-enable v='false'/>
05:55:20:  <proxy-pass v=''/>
05:55:20:  <proxy-user v=''/>
05:55:20:
05:55:20:  <!-- Process Control -->
05:55:20:  <child v='false'/>
05:55:20:  <daemon v='false'/>
05:55:20:  <pid v='false'/>
05:55:20:  <pid-file v='Folding@home Client.pid'/>
05:55:20:  <respawn v='false'/>
05:55:20:  <service v='false'/>
05:55:20:
05:55:20:  <!-- Remote Command Server -->
05:55:20:  <command-address v='0.0.0.0'/>
05:55:20:  <command-allow v='127.0.0.1'/>
05:55:20:  <command-allow-no-pass v='127.0.0.1'/>
05:55:20:  <command-deny v='0.0.0.0/0'/>
05:55:20:  <command-deny-no-pass v='0.0.0.0/0'/>
05:55:20:  <command-port v='36330'/>
05:55:20:
05:55:20:  <!-- Slot Control -->
05:55:20:  <max-shutdown-wait v='60'/>
05:55:20:  <pause-on-battery v='false'/>
05:55:20:  <pause-on-start v='false'/>
05:55:20:
05:55:20:  <!-- User Information -->
05:55:20:  <machine-id v='0'/>
05:55:20:  <passkey v='********************************'/>
05:55:20:  <team v='70335'/>
05:55:20:  <user v='Raketenjoint'/>
05:55:20:
05:55:20:  <!-- Work Unit Control -->
05:55:20:  <dump-after-deadline v='true'/>
05:55:20:  <max-queue v='16'/>
05:55:20:  <max-units v='0'/>
05:55:20:  <next-unit-percentage v='99'/>
05:55:20:
05:55:20:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
05:55:20:  <slot id='0' type='SMP'>
05:55:20:    <cpus v='-1'/>
05:55:20:  </slot>
05:55:20:  <slot id='1' type='GPU'/>
05:55:20:</config>
05:55:20:Trying to access database...
05:55:20:Successfully acquired database lock
05:55:20:Enabled folding slot 00: READY smp:4
05:55:20:Enabled folding slot 01: READY gpu:0:"Cayman PRO [AMD Radeon 6900 Series]"
05:55:20:WU01:FS01:Starting
05:55:20:WU01:FS01:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" "C:/Program Files (x86)/FAHClient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/ATI/R600/Core_16.fah/FahCore_16.exe" -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 701 -lifeline 4588 -checkpoint 10 -gpu 0
05:55:20:WU01:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 4664
05:55:21:WU01:FS01:Core PID:4684
05:55:21:WU01:FS01:FahCore 0x16 started
05:55:21:WU00:FS00:Starting
05:55:21:WU00:FS00:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" "C:/Program Files (x86)/FAHClient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/Core_a4.fah/FahCore_a4.exe" -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 701 -lifeline 4588 -checkpoint 10 -np 4
05:55:21:WU00:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 4692
05:55:21:WU00:FS00:Core PID:4708
05:55:21:WU00:FS00:FahCore 0xa4 started
05:55:21:WU01:FS01:0x16:
05:55:21:WU01:FS01:0x16:*------------------------------*
05:55:21:WU01:FS01:0x16:Folding@Home GPU Core
05:55:21:WU01:FS01:0x16:Version 2.11 (Thu Dec 9 15:00:14 PST 2010)
05:55:21:WU01:FS01:0x16:
05:55:21:WU01:FS01:0x16:Compiler  : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 15.00.30729.01 for 80x86 
05:55:21:WU01:FS01:0x16:Build host: user-f6d030f24f
05:55:21:WU01:FS01:0x16:Board Type: AMD/OpenCL
05:55:21:WU01:FS01:0x16:Core      : x=16
05:55:21:WU01:FS01:0x16: Window's signal control handler registered.
05:55:21:WU01:FS01:0x16reparing to commence simulation
05:55:21:WU01:FS01:0x16:- Ensuring status. Please wait.
05:55:21:WU00:FS00:0xa4:
05:55:21:WU00:FS00:0xa4:*------------------------------*
05:55:21:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Folding@Home Gromacs GB Core
05:55:21:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Version 2.27 (Dec. 15, 2010)
05:55:21:WU00:FS00:0xa4:
05:55:21:WU00:FS00:0xa4reparing to commence simulation
05:55:21:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Ensuring status. Please wait.
05:55:23:Server connection id=1 on 0.0.0.0:36330 from 127.0.0.1
05:55:30:WU01:FS01:0x16:- Looking at optimizations...
05:55:30:WU01:FS01:0x16:- Working with standard loops on this execution.
05:55:30:WU01:FS01:0x16:- Previous termination of core was improper.
05:55:30:WU01:FS01:0x16:- Files status OK
05:55:30:WU01:FS01:0x16:sizeof(CORE_PACKET_HDR) = 512 file=<>
05:55:30:WU01:FS01:0x16:- Expanded 44993 -> 171163 (decompressed 380.4 percent)
05:55:30:WU01:FS01:0x16:Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=44993 data_size=171163, decompressed_data_size=171163 diff=0
05:55:30:WU01:FS01:0x16:- Digital signature verified
05:55:30:WU01:FS01:0x16:
05:55:30:WU01:FS01:0x16roject: 11293 (Run 25, Clone 16, Gen 27)
05:55:30:WU01:FS01:0x16:
05:55:30:WU01:FS01:0x16:Entering M.D.
05:55:31:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Looking at optimizations...
05:55:31:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Working with standard loops on this execution.
05:55:31:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Previous termination of core was improper.
05:55:31:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Files status OK
05:55:31:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Expanded 1905562 -> 2552108 (decompressed 133.9 percent)
05:55:31:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=1905562 data_size=2552108, decompressed_data_size=2552108 diff=0
05:55:31:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Digital signature verified
05:55:31:WU00:FS00:0xa4:
05:55:31:WU00:FS00:0xa4roject: 7905 (Run 128, Clone 14, Gen 7)
05:55:31:WU00:FS00:0xa4:
05:55:31:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Entering M.D.
05:55:32:Server connection id=2 on 0.0.0.0:36330 from 127.0.0.1
05:55:32:WU01:FS01:0x16:Tpr hash 01/wudata_01.tpr:  1091668188 409546462 2111103950 3111079974 2805423227
05:55:32:WU01:FS01:0x16:Working on ALZHEIMER DISEASE AMYLOID
05:55:32:WU01:FS01:0x16:Client config unavailable.
05:55:32:WU01:FS01:0x16:Starting GUI Server
05:55:35:WU01:FS01:0x16:Setting checkpoint frequency: 500000
05:55:35:WU01:FS01:0x16:Completed         3 out of 50000000 steps (0%).
05:55:37:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Mapping NT from 4 to 4 
05:55:59:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 0 out of 500000 steps  (0%)
05:58:40:WU01:FS01:0x16:Completed    500000 out of 50000000 steps (1%).
06:01:57:WU01:FS01:0x16:Completed   1000000 out of 50000000 steps (2%).
06:03:20:Server connection id=2 ended
06:05:15:WU01:FS01:0x16:Completed   1500000 out of 50000000 steps (3%).
06:08:34:WU01:FS01:0x16:Completed   2000000 out of 50000000 steps (4%).
06:11:56:WU01:FS01:0x16:Completed   2500000 out of 50000000 steps (5%).
06:15:16:WU01:FS01:0x16:Completed   3000000 out of 50000000 steps (6%).
06:18:59:WU01:FS01:0x16:Completed   3500000 out of 50000000 steps (7%).
06:22:29:WU01:FS01:0x16:Completed   4000000 out of 50000000 steps (8%).
06:25:52:WU01:FS01:0x16:Completed   4500000 out of 50000000 steps (9%).
06:29:16:WU01:FS01:0x16:Completed   5000000 out of 50000000 steps (10%).
06:32:45:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 5000 out of 500000 steps  (1%)
06:34:10:WU01:FS01:0x16:Completed   5500000 out of 50000000 steps (11%).
06:43:57:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 10000 out of 500000 steps  (2%)
06:51:34:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 15000 out of 500000 steps  (3%)
06:59:26:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 20000 out of 500000 steps  (4%)
07:06:32:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 25000 out of 500000 steps  (5%)
07:07:44:WU01:FS01:0x16:Completed   6000000 out of 50000000 steps (12%).
07:11:03:WU01:FS01:0x16:Completed   6500000 out of 50000000 steps (13%).
07:14:19:WU01:FS01:0x16:Completed   7000000 out of 50000000 steps (14%).
07:17:40:WU01:FS01:0x16:Completed   7500000 out of 50000000 steps (15%).
07:18:54:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 30000 out of 500000 steps  (6%)
07:21:00:WU01:FS01:0x16:Completed   8000000 out of 50000000 steps (16%).
07:24:17:WU01:FS01:0x16:Completed   8500000 out of 50000000 steps (17%).
07:27:34:WU01:FS01:0x16:Completed   9000000 out of 50000000 steps (18%).
07:30:52:WU01:FS01:0x16:Completed   9500000 out of 50000000 steps (19%).
07:34:14:WU01:FS01:0x16:Completed  10000000 out of 50000000 steps (20%).
07:37:33:WU01:FS01:0x16:Completed  10500000 out of 50000000 steps (21%).
07:39:19:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 35000 out of 500000 steps  (7%)
07:40:50:WU01:FS01:0x16:Completed  11000000 out of 50000000 steps (22%).
07:44:09:WU01:FS01:0x16:Completed  11500000 out of 50000000 steps (23%).
07:47:26:WU01:FS01:0x16:Completed  12000000 out of 50000000 steps (24%).
07:50:43:WU01:FS01:0x16:Completed  12500000 out of 50000000 steps (25%).
07:52:18:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 40000 out of 500000 steps  (8%)
07:54:00:WU01:FS01:0x16:Completed  13000000 out of 50000000 steps (26%).
07:57:17:WU01:FS01:0x16:Completed  13500000 out of 50000000 steps (27%).
08:00:35:WU01:FS01:0x16:Completed  14000000 out of 50000000 steps (28%).
08:03:52:WU01:FS01:0x16:Completed  14500000 out of 50000000 steps (29%).
08:07:10:WU01:FS01:0x16:Completed  15000000 out of 50000000 steps (30%).
08:08:16:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 45000 out of 500000 steps  (9%)
08:10:27:WU01:FS01:0x16:Completed  15500000 out of 50000000 steps (31%).
08:13:44:WU01:FS01:0x16:Completed  16000000 out of 50000000 steps (32%).
08:15:45:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 50000 out of 500000 steps  (10%)
08:17:02:WU01:FS01:0x16:Completed  16500000 out of 50000000 steps (33%).
08:20:20:WU01:FS01:0x16:Completed  17000000 out of 50000000 steps (34%).
08:23:28:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 55000 out of 500000 steps  (11%)
08:23:37:WU01:FS01:0x16:Completed  17500000 out of 50000000 steps (35%).
08:26:54:WU01:FS01:0x16:Completed  18000000 out of 50000000 steps (36%).
08:30:12:WU01:FS01:0x16:Completed  18500000 out of 50000000 steps (37%).
08:31:07:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 60000 out of 500000 steps  (12%)
08:33:28:WU01:FS01:0x16:Completed  19000000 out of 50000000 steps (38%).
08:36:45:WU01:FS01:0x16:Completed  19500000 out of 50000000 steps (39%).
08:38:14:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 65000 out of 500000 steps  (13%)
08:40:01:WU01:FS01:0x16:Completed  20000000 out of 50000000 steps (40%).
08:43:17:WU01:FS01:0x16:Completed  20500000 out of 50000000 steps (41%).
08:45:22:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 70000 out of 500000 steps  (14%)
08:46:34:WU01:FS01:0x16:Completed  21000000 out of 50000000 steps (42%).
08:49:50:WU01:FS01:0x16:Completed  21500000 out of 50000000 steps (43%).
08:53:05:WU01:FS01:0x16:Completed  22000000 out of 50000000 steps (44%).
08:56:22:WU01:FS01:0x16:Completed  22500000 out of 50000000 steps (45%).
08:59:37:WU01:FS01:0x16:Completed  23000000 out of 50000000 steps (46%).
09:02:53:WU01:FS01:0x16:Completed  23500000 out of 50000000 steps (47%).
09:06:09:WU01:FS01:0x16:Completed  24000000 out of 50000000 steps (48%).
09:09:25:WU01:FS01:0x16:Completed  24500000 out of 50000000 steps (49%).
09:12:42:WU01:FS01:0x16:Completed  25000000 out of 50000000 steps (50%).
09:15:59:WU01:FS01:0x16:Completed  25500000 out of 50000000 steps (51%).
09:17:41:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 75000 out of 500000 steps  (15%)
09:19:17:WU01:FS01:0x16:Completed  26000000 out of 50000000 steps (52%).
09:22:37:WU01:FS01:0x16:Completed  26500000 out of 50000000 steps (53%).
09:25:50:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 80000 out of 500000 steps  (16%)
09:25:54:WU01:FS01:0x16:Completed  27000000 out of 50000000 steps (54%).
09:29:11:WU01:FS01:0x16:Completed  27500000 out of 50000000 steps (55%).
09:32:27:WU01:FS01:0x16:Completed  28000000 out of 50000000 steps (56%).
09:34:12:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 85000 out of 500000 steps  (17%)
09:35:44:WU01:FS01:0x16:Completed  28500000 out of 50000000 steps (57%).
09:39:00:WU01:FS01:0x16:Completed  29000000 out of 50000000 steps (58%).
09:41:21:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 90000 out of 500000 steps  (18%)
09:42:16:WU01:FS01:0x16:Completed  29500000 out of 50000000 steps (59%).
09:45:32:WU01:FS01:0x16:Completed  30000000 out of 50000000 steps (60%).
09:48:36:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 95000 out of 500000 steps  (19%)
09:48:48:WU01:FS01:0x16:Completed  30500000 out of 50000000 steps (61%).
09:52:04:WU01:FS01:0x16:Completed  31000000 out of 50000000 steps (62%).
09:55:20:WU01:FS01:0x16:Completed  31500000 out of 50000000 steps (63%).
09:56:29:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 100000 out of 500000 steps  (20%)
09:58:37:WU01:FS01:0x16:Completed  32000000 out of 50000000 steps (64%).
10:01:53:WU01:FS01:0x16:Completed  32500000 out of 50000000 steps (65%).
10:03:40:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 105000 out of 500000 steps  (21%)
10:05:08:WU01:FS01:0x16:Completed  33000000 out of 50000000 steps (66%).
10:08:24:WU01:FS01:0x16:Completed  33500000 out of 50000000 steps (67%).
10:11:03:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 110000 out of 500000 steps  (22%)
10:11:40:WU01:FS01:0x16:Completed  34000000 out of 50000000 steps (68%).
10:14:56:WU01:FS01:0x16:Completed  34500000 out of 50000000 steps (69%).
10:18:10:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 115000 out of 500000 steps  (23%)
10:18:13:WU01:FS01:0x16:Completed  35000000 out of 50000000 steps (70%).
10:21:29:WU01:FS01:0x16:Completed  35500000 out of 50000000 steps (71%).
10:25:15:WU01:FS01:0x16:Completed  36000000 out of 50000000 steps (72%).
10:26:11:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 120000 out of 500000 steps  (24%)
10:28:37:WU01:FS01:0x16:Completed  36500000 out of 50000000 steps (73%).
10:31:56:WU01:FS01:0x16:Completed  37000000 out of 50000000 steps (74%).
10:33:34:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 125000 out of 500000 steps  (25%)
10:35:24:WU01:FS01:0x16:Completed  37500000 out of 50000000 steps (75%).
10:38:58:WU01:FS01:0x16:Completed  38000000 out of 50000000 steps (76%).
10:44:37:WU01:FS01:0x16:Completed  38500000 out of 50000000 steps (77%).
10:44:54:FS00aused
10:44:54:FS01aused
10:44:54:FS00:Shutting core down
10:44:54:FS01:Shutting core down
10:45:01:WU01:FS01:0x16:Client no longer detected. Shutting down core 
10:45:01:WU01:FS01:0x16:
10:45:01:WU01:FS01:0x16:Folding@home Core Shutdown: CLIENT_DIED
10:45:03:WU01:FS01:FahCore returned: INTERRUPTED (102 = 0x66)
10:45:03:WU00:FS00:FahCore returned: INTERRUPTED (102 = 0x66)
******************************** Date: 09/09/12 ********************************
13:11:04:FS00:Unpaused
13:11:04:FS01:Unpaused
13:11:04:WU01:FS01:Starting
13:11:04:WU01:FS01:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" "C:/Program Files (x86)/FAHClient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/ATI/R600/Core_16.fah/FahCore_16.exe" -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 701 -lifeline 4588 -checkpoint 10 -gpu 0
13:11:05:WU01:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 5372
13:11:05:WU01:FS01:Core PID:2824
13:11:05:WU01:FS01:FahCore 0x16 started
13:11:05:WU00:FS00:Starting
13:11:05:WU00:FS00:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" "C:/Program Files (x86)/FAHClient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/Core_a4.fah/FahCore_a4.exe" -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 701 -lifeline 4588 -checkpoint 10 -np 4
13:11:05:WU00:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 5620
13:11:06:WU01:FS01:0x16:
13:11:06:WU01:FS01:0x16:*------------------------------*
13:11:06:WU01:FS01:0x16:Folding@Home GPU Core
13:11:06:WU01:FS01:0x16:Version 2.11 (Thu Dec 9 15:00:14 PST 2010)
13:11:06:WU01:FS01:0x16:
13:11:06:WU01:FS01:0x16:Compiler  : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 15.00.30729.01 for 80x86 
13:11:06:WU01:FS01:0x16:Build host: user-f6d030f24f
13:11:06:WU01:FS01:0x16:Board Type: AMD/OpenCL
13:11:06:WU01:FS01:0x16:Core      : x=16
13:11:06:WU01:FS01:0x16: Window's signal control handler registered.
13:11:06:WU01:FS01:0x16reparing to commence simulation
13:11:06:WU01:FS01:0x16:- Looking at optimizations...
13:11:06:WU01:FS01:0x16:- Files status OK
13:11:06:WU01:FS01:0x16:sizeof(CORE_PACKET_HDR) = 512 file=<>
13:11:06:WU01:FS01:0x16:- Expanded 44993 -> 171163 (decompressed 380.4 percent)
13:11:06:WU01:FS01:0x16:Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=44993 data_size=171163, decompressed_data_size=171163 diff=0
13:11:06:WU01:FS01:0x16:- Digital signature verified
13:11:06:WU01:FS01:0x16:
13:11:06:WU01:FS01:0x16roject: 11293 (Run 25, Clone 16, Gen 27)
13:11:06:WU01:FS01:0x16:
13:11:06:WU01:FS01:0x16:Assembly optimizations on if available.
13:11:06:WU01:FS01:0x16:Entering M.D.
13:11:06:WU00:FS00:Core PID:3228
13:11:06:WU00:FS00:FahCore 0xa4 started
13:11:06:WU00:FS00:0xa4:
13:11:06:WU00:FS00:0xa4:*------------------------------*
13:11:06:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Folding@Home Gromacs GB Core
13:11:06:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Version 2.27 (Dec. 15, 2010)
13:11:06:WU00:FS00:0xa4:
13:11:06:WU00:FS00:0xa4reparing to commence simulation
13:11:06:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Looking at optimizations...
13:11:06:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Files status OK
13:11:06:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Expanded 1905562 -> 2552108 (decompressed 133.9 percent)
13:11:06:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=1905562 data_size=2552108, decompressed_data_size=2552108 diff=0
13:11:06:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Digital signature verified
13:11:06:WU00:FS00:0xa4:
13:11:06:WU00:FS00:0xa4roject: 7905 (Run 128, Clone 14, Gen 7)
13:11:06:WU00:FS00:0xa4:
13:11:06:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Assembly optimizations on if available.
13:11:06:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Entering M.D.
13:11:08:WU01:FS01:0x16:Will resume from checkpoint file 01/wudata_01.ckp
13:11:08:WU01:FS01:0x16:Tpr hash 01/wudata_01.tpr:  1091668188 409546462 2111103950 3111079974 2805423227
13:11:08:WU01:FS01:0x16:Working on ALZHEIMER DISEASE AMYLOID
13:11:08:WU01:FS01:0x16:Client config unavailable.
13:11:08:WU01:FS01:0x16:Starting GUI Server
13:11:09:Server connection id=3 on 0.0.0.0:36330 from 127.0.0.1
13:11:10:WU01:FS01:0x16:Resuming from checkpoint
13:11:10:WU01:FS01:0x16:fcCheckPointResume: retreived and current tpr file hash:
13:11:10:WU01:FS01:0x16:   0   1091668188   1091668188
13:11:10:WU01:FS01:0x16:   1    409546462    409546462
13:11:10:WU01:FS01:0x16:   2   2111103950   2111103950
13:11:10:WU01:FS01:0x16:   3   3111079974   3111079974
13:11:10:WU01:FS01:0x16:   4   2805423227   2805423227
13:11:10:WU01:FS01:0x16:fcCheckPointResume: file hashes same.
13:11:10:WU01:FS01:0x16:fcCheckPointResume: state restored.
13:11:10:WU01:FS01:0x16:fcCheckPointResume: name 01/wudata_01.log Verified 01/wudata_01.log
13:11:10:WU01:FS01:0x16:fcCheckPointResume: name 01/wudata_01.trr Verified 01/wudata_01.trr
13:11:10:WU01:FS01:0x16:fcCheckPointResume: name 01/wudata_01.xtc Verified 01/wudata_01.xtc
13:11:10:WU01:FS01:0x16:fcCheckPointResume: name 01/wudata_01.edr Verified 01/wudata_01.edr
13:11:10:WU01:FS01:0x16:fcCheckPointResume: state restored 2
13:11:10:WU01:FS01:0x16:Resumed from checkpoint
13:11:10:WU01:FS01:0x16:Setting checkpoint frequency: 500000
13:11:10:WU01:FS01:0x16:Completed  38000001 out of 50000000 steps (76%).
13:11:12:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Using Gromacs checkpoints
13:11:12:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Mapping NT from 4 to 4 
13:11:17:Server connection id=3 ended
13:12:18:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Resuming from checkpoint
13:12:18:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Verified 00/wudata_01.log
13:12:18:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Verified 00/wudata_01.trr
13:12:18:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Verified 00/wudata_01.edr
13:12:45:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 126070 out of 500000 steps  (25%)
13:12:45:WARNING:WU00:FS00etected clock skew, adjusting time estimates
13:14:13:WU01:FS01:0x16:Completed  38500000 out of 50000000 steps (77%).
13:17:36:WU01:FS01:0x16:Completed  39000000 out of 50000000 steps (78%).
13:20:56:WU01:FS01:0x16:Completed  39500000 out of 50000000 steps (79%).
13:24:17:WU01:FS01:0x16:Completed  40000000 out of 50000000 steps (80%).
13:27:40:WU01:FS01:0x16:Completed  40500000 out of 50000000 steps (81%).
13:30:26:Server connection id=4 on 0.0.0.0:36330 from 127.0.0.1
13:31:00:WU01:FS01:0x16:Completed  41000000 out of 50000000 steps (82%).
13:34:17:WU01:FS01:0x16:Completed  41500000 out of 50000000 steps (83%).
13:37:34:WU01:FS01:0x16:Completed  42000000 out of 50000000 steps (84%).
13:40:52:WU01:FS01:0x16:Completed  42500000 out of 50000000 steps (85%).
13:43:37:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 130000 out of 500000 steps  (26%)
13:44:08:WU01:FS01:0x16:Completed  43000000 out of 50000000 steps (86%).
13:47:25:WU01:FS01:0x16:Completed  43500000 out of 50000000 steps (87%).
13:50:41:WU01:FS01:0x16:Completed  44000000 out of 50000000 steps (88%).
13:54:01:WU01:FS01:0x16:Completed  44500000 out of 50000000 steps (89%).
13:57:29:WU01:FS01:0x16:Completed  45000000 out of 50000000 steps (90%).
14:00:20:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 135000 out of 500000 steps  (27%)
14:03:09:WU01:FS01:0x16:Completed  45500000 out of 50000000 steps (91%).
14:11:50:WU01:FS01:0x16:Completed  46000000 out of 50000000 steps (92%).
14:22:18:WU01:FS01:0x16:Completed  46500000 out of 50000000 steps (93%).
14:34:59:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 140000 out of 500000 steps  (28%)
14:49:47:WU01:FS01:0x16:Completed  47000000 out of 50000000 steps (94%).
14:58:55:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 145000 out of 500000 steps  (29%)
15:04:25:WU01:FS01:0x16:Completed  47500000 out of 50000000 steps (95%).
15:11:14:WU01:FS01:0x16:Completed  48000000 out of 50000000 steps (96%).
15:17:27:WU01:FS01:0x16:Completed  48500000 out of 50000000 steps (97%).
15:22:48:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 150000 out of 500000 steps  (30%)
15:22:59:WU01:FS01:0x16:Completed  49000000 out of 50000000 steps (98%).
15:29:36:WU01:FS01:0x16:Completed  49500000 out of 50000000 steps (99%).
15:29:37:WU02:FS01:Connecting to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80
15:29:38:WU02:FS01:News: Welcome to Folding@Home
15:29:38:WU02:FS01:Assigned to work server 171.67.108.44
15:29:38:WU02:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: RUNNING gpu:0:"Cayman PRO [AMD Radeon 6900 Series]" from 171.67.108.44
15:29:38:WU02:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.44:8080
15:29:39:WU02:FS01ownloading 44.46KiB
15:29:39:WU02:FS01ownload complete
15:29:39:WU02:FS01:Received Unit: id:02 stateOWNLOAD error:OK project:11293 run:4 clone:49 gen:27 core:0x16 unit:0x000000576652edbc4d643906ca4591fa
15:33:46:FS00aused
15:33:46:FS01aused
15:33:46:FS00:Shutting core down
15:33:46:FS01:Shutting core down
15:33:48:WU01:FS01:FahCore returned: INTERRUPTED (102 = 0x66)
15:33:48:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Client no longer detected. Shutting down core 
15:33:48:WU00:FS00:0xa4:
15:33:48:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Folding@home Core Shutdown: CLIENT_DIED
15:33:49:WU00:FS00:FahCore returned: INTERRUPTED (102 = 0x66)
17:17:24:FS00:Unpaused
17:17:24:FS01:Unpaused
17:17:24:WU01:FS01:Starting
17:17:24:WU01:FS01:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" "C:/Program Files (x86)/FAHClient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/ATI/R600/Core_16.fah/FahCore_16.exe" -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 701 -lifeline 4588 -checkpoint 10 -gpu 0
17:17:24:WU01:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 8000
17:17:24:WU01:FS01:Core PID:3088
17:17:24:WU01:FS01:FahCore 0x16 started
17:17:24:WU00:FS00:Starting
17:17:24:WU00:FS00:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" "C:/Program Files (x86)/FAHClient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/Core_a4.fah/FahCore_a4.exe" -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 701 -lifeline 4588 -checkpoint 10 -np 4
17:17:24:WU00:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 4116
17:17:24:WU00:FS00:Core PID:5312
17:17:24:WU00:FS00:FahCore 0xa4 started
17:17:24:WU01:FS01:0x16:
17:17:24:WU01:FS01:0x16:*------------------------------*
17:17:24:WU01:FS01:0x16:Folding@Home GPU Core
17:17:24:WU01:FS01:0x16:Version 2.11 (Thu Dec 9 15:00:14 PST 2010)
17:17:24:WU01:FS01:0x16:
17:17:24:WU01:FS01:0x16:Compiler  : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 15.00.30729.01 for 80x86 
17:17:24:WU01:FS01:0x16:Build host: user-f6d030f24f
17:17:24:WU01:FS01:0x16:Board Type: AMD/OpenCL
17:17:24:WU01:FS01:0x16:Core      : x=16
17:17:24:WU01:FS01:0x16: Window's signal control handler registered.
17:17:24:WU01:FS01:0x16reparing to commence simulation
17:17:24:WU01:FS01:0x16:- Looking at optimizations...
17:17:24:WU01:FS01:0x16:- Files status OK
17:17:24:WU01:FS01:0x16:sizeof(CORE_PACKET_HDR) = 512 file=<>
17:17:24:WU01:FS01:0x16:- Expanded 44993 -> 171163 (decompressed 380.4 percent)
17:17:24:WU01:FS01:0x16:Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=44993 data_size=171163, decompressed_data_size=171163 diff=0
17:17:24:WU01:FS01:0x16:- Digital signature verified
17:17:24:WU01:FS01:0x16:
17:17:24:WU01:FS01:0x16roject: 11293 (Run 25, Clone 16, Gen 27)
17:17:24:WU01:FS01:0x16:
17:17:24:WU01:FS01:0x16:Assembly optimizations on if available.
17:17:24:WU01:FS01:0x16:Entering M.D.
17:17:25:WU00:FS00:0xa4:
17:17:25:WU00:FS00:0xa4:*------------------------------*
17:17:25:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Folding@Home Gromacs GB Core
17:17:25:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Version 2.27 (Dec. 15, 2010)
17:17:25:WU00:FS00:0xa4:
17:17:25:WU00:FS00:0xa4reparing to commence simulation
17:17:25:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Looking at optimizations...
17:17:25:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Files status OK
17:17:25:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Expanded 1905562 -> 2552108 (decompressed 133.9 percent)
17:17:25:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=1905562 data_size=2552108, decompressed_data_size=2552108 diff=0
17:17:25:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Digital signature verified
17:17:25:WU00:FS00:0xa4:
17:17:25:WU00:FS00:0xa4roject: 7905 (Run 128, Clone 14, Gen 7)
17:17:25:WU00:FS00:0xa4:
17:17:25:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Assembly optimizations on if available.
17:17:25:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Entering M.D.
17:17:26:WU01:FS01:0x16:Will resume from checkpoint file 01/wudata_01.ckp
17:17:26:WU01:FS01:0x16:Tpr hash 01/wudata_01.tpr:  1091668188 409546462 2111103950 3111079974 2805423227
17:17:26:WU01:FS01:0x16:Working on ALZHEIMER DISEASE AMYLOID
17:17:26:WU01:FS01:0x16:Client config unavailable.
17:17:26:WU01:FS01:0x16:Starting GUI Server
17:17:28:WU01:FS01:0x16:Resuming from checkpoint
17:17:28:WU01:FS01:0x16:fcCheckPointResume: retreived and current tpr file hash:
17:17:28:WU01:FS01:0x16:   0   1091668188   1091668188
17:17:28:WU01:FS01:0x16:   1    409546462    409546462
17:17:28:WU01:FS01:0x16:   2   2111103950   2111103950
17:17:28:WU01:FS01:0x16:   3   3111079974   3111079974
17:17:28:WU01:FS01:0x16:   4   2805423227   2805423227
17:17:28:WU01:FS01:0x16:fcCheckPointResume: file hashes same.
17:17:28:WU01:FS01:0x16:fcCheckPointResume: state restored.
17:17:28:WU01:FS01:0x16:fcCheckPointResume: name 01/wudata_01.log Verified 01/wudata_01.log
17:17:28:WU01:FS01:0x16:fcCheckPointResume: name 01/wudata_01.trr Verified 01/wudata_01.trr
17:17:28:WU01:FS01:0x16:fcCheckPointResume: name 01/wudata_01.xtc Verified 01/wudata_01.xtc
17:17:28:WU01:FS01:0x16:fcCheckPointResume: name 01/wudata_01.edr Verified 01/wudata_01.edr
17:17:28:WU01:FS01:0x16:fcCheckPointResume: state restored 2
17:17:28:WU01:FS01:0x16:Resumed from checkpoint
17:17:28:WU01:FS01:0x16:Setting checkpoint frequency: 500000
17:17:28:WU01:FS01:0x16:Completed  49500001 out of 50000000 steps (99%).
17:17:31:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Using Gromacs checkpoints
17:17:31:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Mapping NT from 4 to 4 
17:17:31:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Resuming from checkpoint
17:17:31:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Verified 00/wudata_01.log
17:17:31:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Verified 00/wudata_01.trr
17:17:31:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Verified 00/wudata_01.edr
17:17:31:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 151220 out of 500000 steps  (30%)
17:20:33:WU01:FS01:0x16:Completed  50000000 out of 50000000 steps (100%).
17:20:52:WU01:FS01:0x16:Finished fah_main
17:20:52:WU01:FS01:0x16:
17:20:52:WU01:FS01:0x16:Successful run
17:20:52:WU01:FS01:0x16ynamicWrapper: Finished Work Unit: sleep=10000
17:21:02:WU01:FS01:0x16:Reserved 2446424 bytes for xtc file; Cosm status=0
17:21:02:WU01:FS01:0x16:Allocated 2446424 bytes for xtc file
17:21:02:WU01:FS01:0x16:- Reading up to 2446424 from "01/wudata_01.xtc": Read 2446424
17:21:02:WU01:FS01:0x16:Read 2446424 bytes from xtc file; available packet space=783984040
17:21:02:WU01:FS01:0x16:xtc file hash check passed.
17:21:02:WU01:FS01:0x16:Reserved 75840 75840 783984040 bytes for arc file=<01/wudata_01.trr> Cosm status=0
17:21:02:WU01:FS01:0x16:Allocated 75840 bytes for arc file
17:21:02:WU01:FS01:0x16:- Reading up to 75840 from "01/wudata_01.trr": Read 75840
17:21:02:WU01:FS01:0x16:Read 75840 bytes from arc file; available packet space=783908200
17:21:02:WU01:FS01:0x16:trr file hash check passed.
17:21:02:WU01:FS01:0x16:Allocated 544 bytes for edr file
17:21:02:WU01:FS01:0x16:Read bedfile
17:21:02:WU01:FS01:0x16:edr file hash check passed.
17:21:02:WU01:FS01:0x16:Allocated 120412 bytes for logfile
17:21:02:WU01:FS01:0x16:Read logfile
17:21:02:WU01:FS01:0x16:GuardedRun: success in DynamicWrapper
17:21:02:WU01:FS01:0x16:GuardedRun: done
17:21:02:WU01:FS01:0x16:Run: GuardedRun completed.
17:21:05:WU01:FS01:0x16:+ Opened results file
17:21:05:WU01:FS01:0x16:- Writing 2643732 bytes of core data to disk...
17:21:05:WU01:FS01:0x16one: 2643220 -> 2488618 (compressed to 94.1 percent)
17:21:05:WU01:FS01:0x16:  ... Done.
17:21:05:WU01:FS01:0x16eleteFrameFiles: successfully deleted file=01/wudata_01.ckp
17:21:05:WU01:FS01:0x16:Shutting down core 
17:21:05:WU01:FS01:0x16:
17:21:05:WU01:FS01:0x16:Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
17:21:06:WU01:FS01:FahCore returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
17:21:06:WU01:FS01:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:OK project:11293 run:25 clone:16 gen:27 core:0x16 unit:0x000000276652edbc4d94b9efa4c5a107
17:21:06:WU01:FS01:Uploading 2.37MiB to 171.67.108.44
17:21:06:WU02:FS01:Starting
17:21:06:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.44:8080
17:21:06:WU02:FS01:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" "C:/Program Files (x86)/FAHClient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/ATI/R600/Core_16.fah/FahCore_16.exe" -dir 02 -suffix 01 -version 701 -lifeline 4588 -checkpoint 10 -gpu 0
17:21:06:WU02:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 6232
17:21:06:WU02:FS01:Core PID:4748
17:21:06:WU02:FS01:FahCore 0x16 started
17:21:06:WU02:FS01:0x16:
17:21:06:WU02:FS01:0x16:*------------------------------*
17:21:06:WU02:FS01:0x16:Folding@Home GPU Core
17:21:06:WU02:FS01:0x16:Version 2.11 (Thu Dec 9 15:00:14 PST 2010)
17:21:06:WU02:FS01:0x16:
17:21:06:WU02:FS01:0x16:Compiler  : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 15.00.30729.01 for 80x86 
17:21:06:WU02:FS01:0x16:Build host: user-f6d030f24f
17:21:06:WU02:FS01:0x16:Board Type: AMD/OpenCL
17:21:06:WU02:FS01:0x16:Core      : x=16
17:21:06:WU02:FS01:0x16: Window's signal control handler registered.
17:21:06:WU02:FS01:0x16reparing to commence simulation
17:21:06:WU02:FS01:0x16:- Looking at optimizations...
17:21:06:WU02:FS01:0x16eleteFrameFiles: successfully deleted file=02/wudata_01.ckp
17:21:06:WU02:FS01:0x16:- Created dyn
17:21:06:WU02:FS01:0x16:- Files status OK
17:21:06:WU02:FS01:0x16:sizeof(CORE_PACKET_HDR) = 512 file=<>
17:21:06:WU02:FS01:0x16:- Expanded 45019 -> 171163 (decompressed 380.2 percent)
17:21:06:WU02:FS01:0x16:Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=45019 data_size=171163, decompressed_data_size=171163 diff=0
17:21:06:WU02:FS01:0x16:- Digital signature verified
17:21:06:WU02:FS01:0x16:
17:21:06:WU02:FS01:0x16roject: 11293 (Run 4, Clone 49, Gen 27)
17:21:06:WU02:FS01:0x16:
17:21:06:WU02:FS01:0x16:Assembly optimizations on if available.
17:21:06:WU02:FS01:0x16:Entering M.D.
17:21:08:WU02:FS01:0x16:Tpr hash 02/wudata_01.tpr:  2541680904 2223680729 1511037293 268028035 3527145552
17:21:08:WU02:FS01:0x16:Working on ALZHEIMER DISEASE AMYLOID
17:21:08:WU02:FS01:0x16:Client config unavailable.
17:21:08:WU02:FS01:0x16:Starting GUI Server
17:21:10:WU02:FS01:0x16:Setting checkpoint frequency: 500000
17:21:10:WU02:FS01:0x16:Completed         3 out of 50000000 steps (0%).
17:21:12:WU01:FS01:Upload 28.96%
17:21:18:WU01:FS01:Upload 60.56%
17:21:24:WU01:FS01:Upload 89.52%
17:21:27:WU01:FS01:Upload complete
17:21:27:WU01:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
17:21:27:WU01:FS01:Final credit estimate, 1835.00 points
17:21:27:WU01:FS01:Cleaning up
17:24:13:WU02:FS01:0x16:Completed    500000 out of 50000000 steps (1%).
17:27:34:WU02:FS01:0x16:Completed   1000000 out of 50000000 steps (2%).
17:30:57:WU02:FS01:0x16:Completed   1500000 out of 50000000 steps (3%).
17:34:21:WU02:FS01:0x16:Completed   2000000 out of 50000000 steps (4%).
17:37:43:WU02:FS01:0x16:Completed   2500000 out of 50000000 steps (5%).
17:41:05:WU02:FS01:0x16:Completed   3000000 out of 50000000 steps (6%).
17:44:30:WU02:FS01:0x16:Completed   3500000 out of 50000000 steps (7%).
17:47:52:WU02:FS01:0x16:Completed   4000000 out of 50000000 steps (8%).
17:51:14:WU02:FS01:0x16:Completed   4500000 out of 50000000 steps (9%).
17:52:09:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 155000 out of 500000 steps  (31%)
17:54:35:WU02:FS01:0x16:Completed   5000000 out of 50000000 steps (10%).
17:57:56:WU02:FS01:0x16:Completed   5500000 out of 50000000 steps (11%).
18:01:17:WU02:FS01:0x16:Completed   6000000 out of 50000000 steps (12%).
18:04:38:WU02:FS01:0x16:Completed   6500000 out of 50000000 steps (13%).
18:07:59:WU02:FS01:0x16:Completed   7000000 out of 50000000 steps (14%).
18:10:14:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 160000 out of 500000 steps  (32%)
18:11:20:WU02:FS01:0x16:Completed   7500000 out of 50000000 steps (15%).
18:14:41:WU02:FS01:0x16:Completed   8000000 out of 50000000 steps (16%).
18:18:02:WU02:FS01:0x16:Completed   8500000 out of 50000000 steps (17%).
18:21:23:WU02:FS01:0x16:Completed   9000000 out of 50000000 steps (18%).
18:24:44:WU02:FS01:0x16:Completed   9500000 out of 50000000 steps (19%).
18:28:05:WU02:FS01:0x16:Completed  10000000 out of 50000000 steps (20%).
18:31:26:WU02:FS01:0x16:Completed  10500000 out of 50000000 steps (21%).
18:33:02:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 165000 out of 500000 steps  (33%)
18:34:47:WU02:FS01:0x16:Completed  11000000 out of 50000000 steps (22%).
18:38:08:WU02:FS01:0x16:Completed  11500000 out of 50000000 steps (23%).
18:41:31:WU02:FS01:0x16:Completed  12000000 out of 50000000 steps (24%).
18:44:54:WU02:FS01:0x16:Completed  12500000 out of 50000000 steps (25%).
18:48:15:WU02:FS01:0x16:Completed  13000000 out of 50000000 steps (26%).
18:51:37:WU02:FS01:0x16:Completed  13500000 out of 50000000 steps (27%).
18:55:00:WU02:FS01:0x16:Completed  14000000 out of 50000000 steps (28%).
18:58:23:WU02:FS01:0x16:Completed  14500000 out of 50000000 steps (29%).
18:59:58:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 170000 out of 500000 steps  (34%)
19:01:48:WU02:FS01:0x16:Completed  15000000 out of 50000000 steps (30%).
19:05:13:WU02:FS01:0x16:Completed  15500000 out of 50000000 steps (31%).
19:08:38:WU02:FS01:0x16:Completed  16000000 out of 50000000 steps (32%).
******************************** Date: 09/09/12 ********************************
19:12:01:WU02:FS01:0x16:Completed  16500000 out of 50000000 steps (33%).
19:15:23:WU02:FS01:0x16:Completed  17000000 out of 50000000 steps (34%).
19:17:31:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 175000 out of 500000 steps  (35%)
19:18:44:WU02:FS01:0x16:Completed  17500000 out of 50000000 steps (35%).
19:22:05:WU02:FS01:0x16:Completed  18000000 out of 50000000 steps (36%).
19:25:25:WU02:FS01:0x16:Completed  18500000 out of 50000000 steps (37%).
19:28:46:WU02:FS01:0x16:Completed  19000000 out of 50000000 steps (38%).
19:32:07:WU02:FS01:0x16:Completed  19500000 out of 50000000 steps (39%).
19:35:28:WU02:FS01:0x16:Completed  20000000 out of 50000000 steps (40%).
19:35:40:WU02:FS01ownloading project 11293 description
19:35:40:WU02:FS01:Connecting to fah-web.stanford.edu:80
19:35:40:WU02:FS01roject 11293 description downloaded successfully
19:36:01:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 180000 out of 500000 steps  (36%)
19:38:49:WU02:FS01:0x16:Completed  20500000 out of 50000000 steps (41%).
19:42:10:WU02:FS01:0x16:Completed  21000000 out of 50000000 steps (42%).
19:45:30:WU02:FS01:0x16:Completed  21500000 out of 50000000 steps (43%).
19:48:50:WU02:FS01:0x16:Completed  22000000 out of 50000000 steps (44%).
19:51:52:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 185000 out of 500000 steps  (37%)
19:52:15:WU02:FS01:0x16:Completed  22500000 out of 50000000 steps (45%).
19:55:37:WU02:FS01:0x16:Completed  23000000 out of 50000000 steps (46%).
19:59:03:WU02:FS01:0x16:Completed  23500000 out of 50000000 steps (47%).
20:02:29:WU02:FS01:0x16:Completed  24000000 out of 50000000 steps (48%).
20:05:53:WU02:FS01:0x16:Completed  24500000 out of 50000000 steps (49%).
20:07:14:FS00aused
20:07:14:FS01aused
20:07:14:FS00:Shutting core down
20:07:14:FS01:Shutting core down
20:07:15:FS00:Unpaused
20:07:15:FS01:Unpaused
20:07:19:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Client no longer detected. Shutting down core 
20:07:19:WU00:FS00:0xa4:
20:07:19:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Folding@home Core Shutdown: CLIENT_DIED
20:07:19:WU00:FS00:FahCore returned: INTERRUPTED (102 = 0x66)
20:07:19:WU00:FS00:Starting
20:07:19:WU00:FS00:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" "C:/Program Files (x86)/FAHClient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/Core_a4.fah/FahCore_a4.exe" -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 701 -lifeline 4588 -checkpoint 10 -np 4
20:07:20:WU00:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 5372
20:07:20:WU00:FS00:Core PID:584
20:07:20:WU00:FS00:FahCore 0xa4 started
20:07:20:WU00:FS00:0xa4:
20:07:20:WU00:FS00:0xa4:*------------------------------*
20:07:20:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Folding@Home Gromacs GB Core
20:07:20:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Version 2.27 (Dec. 15, 2010)
20:07:20:WU00:FS00:0xa4:
20:07:20:WU00:FS00:0xa4reparing to commence simulation
20:07:20:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Looking at optimizations...
20:07:20:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Files status OK
20:07:20:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Expanded 1905562 -> 2552108 (decompressed 133.9 percent)
20:07:20:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=1905562 data_size=2552108, decompressed_data_size=2552108 diff=0
20:07:20:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Digital signature verified
20:07:20:WU00:FS00:0xa4:
20:07:20:WU00:FS00:0xa4roject: 7905 (Run 128, Clone 14, Gen 7)
20:07:20:WU00:FS00:0xa4:
20:07:20:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Assembly optimizations on if available.
20:07:20:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Entering M.D.
20:07:22:WU02:FS01:FahCore returned: INTERRUPTED (102 = 0x66)
20:07:22:WU02:FS01:Starting
20:07:22:WU02:FS01:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" "C:/Program Files (x86)/FAHClient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/ATI/R600/Core_16.fah/FahCore_16.exe" -dir 02 -suffix 01 -version 701 -lifeline 4588 -checkpoint 10 -gpu 0
20:07:22:WU02:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 6152
20:07:22:WU02:FS01:Core PID:7888
20:07:22:WU02:FS01:FahCore 0x16 started
20:07:23:WU02:FS01:0x16:
20:07:23:WU02:FS01:0x16:*------------------------------*
20:07:23:WU02:FS01:0x16:Folding@Home GPU Core
20:07:23:WU02:FS01:0x16:Version 2.11 (Thu Dec 9 15:00:14 PST 2010)
20:07:23:WU02:FS01:0x16:
20:07:23:WU02:FS01:0x16:Compiler  : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 15.00.30729.01 for 80x86 
20:07:23:WU02:FS01:0x16:Build host: user-f6d030f24f
20:07:23:WU02:FS01:0x16:Board Type: AMD/OpenCL
20:07:23:WU02:FS01:0x16:Core      : x=16
20:07:23:WU02:FS01:0x16: Window's signal control handler registered.
20:07:23:WU02:FS01:0x16reparing to commence simulation
20:07:23:WU02:FS01:0x16:- Looking at optimizations...
20:07:23:WU02:FS01:0x16:- Files status OK
20:07:23:WU02:FS01:0x16:sizeof(CORE_PACKET_HDR) = 512 file=<>
20:07:23:WU02:FS01:0x16:- Expanded 45019 -> 171163 (decompressed 380.2 percent)
20:07:23:WU02:FS01:0x16:Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=45019 data_size=171163, decompressed_data_size=171163 diff=0
20:07:23:WU02:FS01:0x16:- Digital signature verified
20:07:23:WU02:FS01:0x16:
20:07:23:WU02:FS01:0x16roject: 11293 (Run 4, Clone 49, Gen 27)
20:07:23:WU02:FS01:0x16:
20:07:23:WU02:FS01:0x16:Assembly optimizations on if available.
20:07:23:WU02:FS01:0x16:Entering M.D.
20:07:24:WU02:FS01:0x16:Will resume from checkpoint file 02/wudata_01.ckp
20:07:24:WU02:FS01:0x16:Tpr hash 02/wudata_01.tpr:  2541680904 2223680729 1511037293 268028035 3527145552
20:07:24:WU02:FS01:0x16:Working on ALZHEIMER DISEASE AMYLOID
20:07:24:WU02:FS01:0x16:Client config unavailable.
20:07:25:WU02:FS01:0x16:Starting GUI Server
20:07:26:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Using Gromacs checkpoints
20:07:26:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Mapping NT from 4 to 4 
20:07:26:WU02:FS01:0x16:Resuming from checkpoint
20:07:26:WU02:FS01:0x16:fcCheckPointResume: retreived and current tpr file hash:
20:07:26:WU02:FS01:0x16:   0   2541680904   2541680904
20:07:26:WU02:FS01:0x16:   1   2223680729   2223680729
20:07:26:WU02:FS01:0x16:   2   1511037293   1511037293
20:07:26:WU02:FS01:0x16:   3    268028035    268028035
20:07:26:WU02:FS01:0x16:   4   3527145552   3527145552
20:07:26:WU02:FS01:0x16:fcCheckPointResume: file hashes same.
20:07:26:WU02:FS01:0x16:fcCheckPointResume: state restored.
20:07:26:WU02:FS01:0x16:fcCheckPointResume: name 02/wudata_01.log Verified 02/wudata_01.log
20:07:26:WU02:FS01:0x16:fcCheckPointResume: name 02/wudata_01.trr Verified 02/wudata_01.trr
20:07:26:WU02:FS01:0x16:fcCheckPointResume: name 02/wudata_01.xtc Verified 02/wudata_01.xtc
20:07:26:WU02:FS01:0x16:fcCheckPointResume: name 02/wudata_01.edr Verified 02/wudata_01.edr
20:07:26:WU02:FS01:0x16:fcCheckPointResume: state restored 2
20:07:26:WU02:FS01:0x16:Resumed from checkpoint
20:07:26:WU02:FS01:0x16:Setting checkpoint frequency: 500000
20:07:26:WU02:FS01:0x16:Completed  24500001 out of 50000000 steps (49%).
20:07:32:Server connection id=4 ended
20:07:52:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Resuming from checkpoint
20:07:52:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Verified 00/wudata_01.log
20:07:52:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Verified 00/wudata_01.trr
20:07:52:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Verified 00/wudata_01.edr
20:08:06:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 187060 out of 500000 steps  (37%)
20:10:31:WU02:FS01:0x16:Completed  25000000 out of 50000000 steps (50%).
20:13:57:WU02:FS01:0x16:Completed  25500000 out of 50000000 steps (51%).
20:17:23:WU02:FS01:0x16:Completed  26000000 out of 50000000 steps (52%).
20:20:25:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 190000 out of 500000 steps  (38%)
20:20:49:WU02:FS01:0x16:Completed  26500000 out of 50000000 steps (53%).
20:27:50:WU02:FS01:0x16:Completed  27000000 out of 50000000 steps (54%).
20:32:09:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 195000 out of 500000 steps  (39%)
20:35:42:WU02:FS01:0x16:Completed  27500000 out of 50000000 steps (55%).
20:43:10:WU02:FS01:0x16:Completed  28000000 out of 50000000 steps (56%).
20:44:33:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 200000 out of 500000 steps  (40%)
20:51:44:WU02:FS01:0x16:Completed  28500000 out of 50000000 steps (57%).
20:56:54:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 205000 out of 500000 steps  (41%)
20:59:36:WU02:FS01:0x16:Completed  29000000 out of 50000000 steps (58%).
21:07:00:WU02:FS01:0x16:Completed  29500000 out of 50000000 steps (59%).
21:10:07:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 210000 out of 500000 steps  (42%)
21:18:34:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 215000 out of 500000 steps  (43%)
21:26:46:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 220000 out of 500000 steps  (44%)
21:36:15:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 225000 out of 500000 steps  (45%)
21:45:32:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 230000 out of 500000 steps  (46%)
21:53:02:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 235000 out of 500000 steps  (47%)
22:00:16:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 240000 out of 500000 steps  (48%)
22:07:12:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 245000 out of 500000 steps  (49%)
22:14:08:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 250000 out of 500000 steps  (50%)
22:21:02:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 255000 out of 500000 steps  (51%)
22:27:55:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 260000 out of 500000 steps  (52%)
22:34:54:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 265000 out of 500000 steps  (53%)
22:41:42:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 270000 out of 500000 steps  (54%)
22:48:29:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 275000 out of 500000 steps  (55%)
22:55:25:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 280000 out of 500000 steps  (56%)
23:02:12:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 285000 out of 500000 steps  (57%)
23:08:59:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 290000 out of 500000 steps  (58%)
23:15:45:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 295000 out of 500000 steps  (59%)
23:22:32:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 300000 out of 500000 steps  (60%)
23:29:18:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 305000 out of 500000 steps  (61%)
23:36:04:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 310000 out of 500000 steps  (62%)
23:42:51:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 315000 out of 500000 steps  (63%)
23:49:39:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 320000 out of 500000 steps  (64%)
23:56:27:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 325000 out of 500000 steps  (65%)
00:03:15:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 330000 out of 500000 steps  (66%)
00:10:03:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 335000 out of 500000 steps  (67%)
00:16:51:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 340000 out of 500000 steps  (68%)
00:23:40:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 345000 out of 500000 steps  (69%)
00:30:30:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 350000 out of 500000 steps  (70%)
00:37:18:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 355000 out of 500000 steps  (71%)
00:44:12:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 360000 out of 500000 steps  (72%)
00:50:59:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 365000 out of 500000 steps  (73%)
01:00:42:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 370000 out of 500000 steps  (74%)
01:07:38:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 375000 out of 500000 steps  (75%)
******************************** Date: 10/09/12 ********************************
01:26:46:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 380000 out of 500000 steps  (76%)
01:59:09:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 385000 out of 500000 steps  (77%)
02:05:57:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 390000 out of 500000 steps  (78%)
02:12:45:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 395000 out of 500000 steps  (79%)
02:19:32:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 400000 out of 500000 steps  (80%)
02:26:19:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 405000 out of 500000 steps  (81%)
02:33:07:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 410000 out of 500000 steps  (82%)
02:39:55:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 415000 out of 500000 steps  (83%)
02:46:42:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 420000 out of 500000 steps  (84%)
02:53:30:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 425000 out of 500000 steps  (85%)
03:00:17:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 430000 out of 500000 steps  (86%)
03:07:04:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 435000 out of 500000 steps  (87%)
03:13:51:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 440000 out of 500000 steps  (88%)
03:20:38:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 445000 out of 500000 steps  (89%)
03:27:25:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 450000 out of 500000 steps  (90%)
03:34:11:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 455000 out of 500000 steps  (91%)
03:40:59:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 460000 out of 500000 steps  (92%)
03:47:46:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 465000 out of 500000 steps  (93%)
03:54:33:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 470000 out of 500000 steps  (94%)
04:01:26:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 475000 out of 500000 steps  (95%)
04:12:54:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 480000 out of 500000 steps  (96%)
04:23:00:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 485000 out of 500000 steps  (97%)
04:55:05:FS01:Finishing
04:55:06:FS00:Finishing
04:56:03:Server connection id=5 on 0.0.0.0:36330 from 127.0.0.1
04:56:39:Server connection id=5 ended
04:56:43:Server connection id=6 on 0.0.0.0:36330 from 127.0.0.1
05:00:22:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 490000 out of 500000 steps  (98%)
05:07:11:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 495000 out of 500000 steps  (99%)
05:13:59:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 500000 out of 500000 steps  (100%)
05:14:00:WU00:FS00:0xa4ynamicWrapper: Finished Work Unit: sleep=10000
05:14:10:WU00:FS00:0xa4:
05:14:10:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Finished Work Unit:
05:14:10:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Reading up to 24721224 from "00/wudata_01.trr": Read 24721224
05:14:10:WU00:FS00:0xa4:trr file hash check passed.
05:14:10:WU00:FS00:0xa4:edr file hash check passed.
05:14:10:WU00:FS00:0xa4:logfile size: 34701
05:14:10:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Leaving Run
05:14:10:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Writing 24763281 bytes of core data to disk...
05:14:14:WU00:FS00:0xa4one: 24762769 -> 19643360 (compressed to 79.3 percent)
05:14:14:WU00:FS00:0xa4:  ... Done.
05:14:14:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Shutting down core
05:14:14:WU00:FS00:0xa4:
05:14:14:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
05:14:15:WU00:FS00:FahCore returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
05:14:15:WU00:FS00:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:OK project:7905 run:128 clone:14 gen:7 core:0xa4 unit:0x0000000900ac9c234ebaad3534fbcf00
05:14:15:WU00:FS00:Uploading 18.73MiB to 128.113.12.163
05:14:15:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 128.113.12.163:8080
05:14:21:WU00:FS00:Upload 3.67%
05:14:27:WU00:FS00:Upload 7.67%
05:14:33:WU00:FS00:Upload 11.34%
05:14:39:WU00:FS00:Upload 15.35%
05:14:45:WU00:FS00:Upload 19.02%
05:14:51:WU00:FS00:Upload 23.02%
05:14:57:WU00:FS00:Upload 26.69%
05:15:03:WU00:FS00:Upload 30.69%
05:15:09:WU00:FS00:Upload 34.70%
05:15:15:WU00:FS00:Upload 38.37%
05:15:21:WU00:FS00:Upload 42.37%
05:15:27:WU00:FS00:Upload 46.04%
05:15:33:WU00:FS00:Upload 50.04%
05:15:39:WU00:FS00:Upload 53.71%
05:15:45:WU00:FS00:Upload 57.72%
05:15:51:WU00:FS00:Upload 61.39%
05:15:57:WU00:FS00:Upload 65.39%
05:16:03:WU00:FS00:Upload 69.06%
05:16:09:WU00:FS00:Upload 73.06%
05:16:15:WU00:FS00:Upload 76.73%
05:16:21:WU00:FS00:Upload 80.74%
05:16:27:WU00:FS00:Upload 84.41%
05:16:33:WU00:FS00:Upload 88.41%
05:16:39:WU00:FS00:Upload 92.08%
05:16:45:WU00:FS00:Upload 96.08%
05:16:51:WU00:FS00:Upload 99.75%
05:16:55:WU00:FS00:Upload complete
05:16:55:WU00:FS00:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
05:16:55:WU00:FS00:Final credit estimate, 1861.00 points
05:16:55:WU00:FS00:Cleaning up
******************************** Date: 10/09/12 ********************************
13:39:57:WU00:FS00:Connecting to assign3.stanford.edu:8080
13:39:59:WU00:FS00:News: Welcome to Folding@Home
13:39:59:WU00:FS00:Assigned to work server 171.67.108.60
13:39:59:WU00:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: READY smp:4 from 171.67.108.60
13:39:59:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.60:8080
13:40:01:WU00:FS00ownloading 946.52KiB
13:40:03:WU00:FS00ownload complete
13:40:03:WU00:FS00:Received Unit: id:00 stateOWNLOAD error:OK project:8049 run:41 clone:2 gen:51 core:0xa4 unit:0x0000005b6652edcc50132a13d5512b27
13:40:03:WU00:FS00:Starting
13:40:03:WU00:FS00:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" "C:/Program Files (x86)/FAHClient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/Core_a4.fah/FahCore_a4.exe" -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 701 -lifeline 4588 -checkpoint 10 -np 4
13:40:03:WU00:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 3060
13:40:03:WU00:FS00:Core PID:3848
13:40:03:WU00:FS00:FahCore 0xa4 started
13:40:03:WU00:FS00ownloading project 8049 description
13:40:03:WU00:FS00:Connecting to fah-web.stanford.edu:80
13:40:04:WU00:FS00:0xa4:
13:40:04:WU00:FS00:0xa4:*------------------------------*
13:40:04:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Folding@Home Gromacs GB Core
13:40:04:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Version 2.27 (Dec. 15, 2010)
13:40:04:WU00:FS00:0xa4:
13:40:04:WU00:FS00:0xa4reparing to commence simulation
13:40:04:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Looking at optimizations...
13:40:04:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Created dyn
13:40:04:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Files status OK
13:40:04:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Expanded 968724 -> 2215148 (decompressed 228.6 percent)
13:40:04:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=968724 data_size=2215148, decompressed_data_size=2215148 diff=0
13:40:04:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Digital signature verified
13:40:04:WU00:FS00:0xa4:
13:40:04:WU00:FS00:0xa4roject: 8049 (Run 41, Clone 2, Gen 51)
13:40:04:WU00:FS00:0xa4:
13:40:04:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Assembly optimizations on if available.
13:40:04:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Entering M.D.
13:40:06:WU00:FS00roject 8049 description downloaded successfully
13:40:09:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Mapping NT from 4 to 4 
13:40:56:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 0 out of 250000 steps  (0%)
13:44:16:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 2500 out of 250000 steps  (1%)
13:47:03:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 5000 out of 250000 steps  (2%)
13:49:45:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 7500 out of 250000 steps  (3%)
13:52:25:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 10000 out of 250000 steps  (4%)
13:55:05:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 12500 out of 250000 steps  (5%)
13:57:44:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 15000 out of 250000 steps  (6%)
14:00:24:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 17500 out of 250000 steps  (7%)
14:03:03:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 20000 out of 250000 steps  (8%)
14:05:43:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 22500 out of 250000 steps  (9%)
14:08:34:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 25000 out of 250000 steps  (10%)


[Danke nfsgame! Ich wusste leider nicht, was ich für einen Spoiler eingeben muss. Das werde ich mir merken.]


----------



## Bumblebee (10. September 2012)

Auha - ich hab das log mal etwas (auf die GraKa) reduziert

Bis 49% läuft alles normal
Danach wirds holperig
Er holt ihn sich zwar wieder und "restored" ihn - aber nach 59% hängt er (keine weiteren Einträge im log)


Spoiler



19:59:03:WU02:FS01:0x16:Completed 23500000 out of 50000000 steps (47%).
20:02:29:WU02:FS01:0x16:Completed 24000000 out of 50000000 steps (48%).
20:05:53:WU02:FS01:0x16:Completed 24500000 out of 50000000 steps (49%).
20:07:22:WU02:FS01:FahCore returned: INTERRUPTED (102 = 0x66)
20:07:22:WU02:FS01:Starting
20:07:22:WU02:FS01:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" "C:/Program Files (x86)/FAHClient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/ATI/R600/Core_16.fah/FahCore_16.exe" -dir 02 -suffix 01 -version 701 -lifeline 4588 -checkpoint 10 -gpu 0
20:07:22:WU02:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 6152
20:07:22:WU02:FS01:Core PID:7888
20:07:22:WU02:FS01:FahCore 0x16 started
20:07:23:WU02:FS01:0x16:
20:07:23:WU02:FS01:0x16:*------------------------------*
20:07:23:WU02:FS01:0x16:Folding@Home GPU Core
20:07:23:WU02:FS01:0x16:Version 2.11 (Thu Dec 9 15:00:14 PST 2010)
20:07:23:WU02:FS01:0x16:
20:07:23:WU02:FS01:0x16:Compiler : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 15.00.30729.01 for 80x86 
20:07:23:WU02:FS01:0x16:Build host: user-f6d030f24f
20:07:23:WU02:FS01:0x16:Board Type: AMD/OpenCL
20:07:23:WU02:FS01:0x16:Core : x=16
20:07:23:WU02:FS01:0x16: Window's signal control handler registered.
20:07:23:WU02:FS01:0x16reparing to commence simulation
20:07:23:WU02:FS01:0x16:- Looking at optimizations...
20:07:23:WU02:FS01:0x16:- Files status OK
20:07:23:WU02:FS01:0x16:sizeof(CORE_PACKET_HDR) = 512 file=<>
20:07:23:WU02:FS01:0x16:- Expanded 45019 -> 171163 (decompressed 380.2 percent)
20:07:23:WU02:FS01:0x16:Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=45019 data_size=171163, decompressed_data_size=171163 diff=0
20:07:23:WU02:FS01:0x16:- Digital signature verified
20:07:23:WU02:FS01:0x16:
20:07:23:WU02:FS01:0x16roject: 11293 (Run 4, Clone 49, Gen 27)
20:07:23:WU02:FS01:0x16:
20:07:23:WU02:FS01:0x16:Assembly optimizations on if available.
20:07:23:WU02:FS01:0x16:Entering M.D.
20:07:24:WU02:FS01:0x16:Will resume from checkpoint file 02/wudata_01.ckp
20:07:24:WU02:FS01:0x16:Tpr hash 02/wudata_01.tpr: 2541680904 2223680729 1511037293 268028035 3527145552
20:07:24:WU02:FS01:0x16:Working on ALZHEIMER DISEASE AMYLOID
20:07:24:WU02:FS01:0x16:Client config unavailable.
20:07:25:WU02:FS01:0x16:Starting GUI Server
20:07:26:WU02:FS01:0x16:Resuming from checkpoint
20:07:26:WU02:FS01:0x16:fcCheckPointResume: retreived and current tpr file hash:
20:07:26:WU02:FS01:0x16: 0 2541680904 2541680904
20:07:26:WU02:FS01:0x16: 1 2223680729 2223680729
20:07:26:WU02:FS01:0x16: 2 1511037293 1511037293
20:07:26:WU02:FS01:0x16: 3 268028035 268028035
20:07:26:WU02:FS01:0x16: 4 3527145552 3527145552
20:07:26:WU02:FS01:0x16:fcCheckPointResume: file hashes same.
20:07:26:WU02:FS01:0x16:fcCheckPointResume: state restored.
20:07:26:WU02:FS01:0x16:fcCheckPointResume: name 02/wudata_01.log Verified 02/wudata_01.log
20:07:26:WU02:FS01:0x16:fcCheckPointResume: name 02/wudata_01.trr Verified 02/wudata_01.trr
20:07:26:WU02:FS01:0x16:fcCheckPointResume: name 02/wudata_01.xtc Verified 02/wudata_01.xtc
20:07:26:WU02:FS01:0x16:fcCheckPointResume: name 02/wudata_01.edr Verified 02/wudata_01.edr
20:07:26:WU02:FS01:0x16:fcCheckPointResume: state restored 2
20:07:26:WU02:FS01:0x16:Resumed from checkpoint
20:07:26:WU02:FS01:0x16:Setting checkpoint frequency: 500000
20:07:26:WU02:FS01:0x16:Completed 24500001 out of 50000000 steps (49%).
20:10:31:WU02:FS01:0x16:Completed 25000000 out of 50000000 steps (50%).
20:13:57:WU02:FS01:0x16:Completed 25500000 out of 50000000 steps (51%).
20:17:23:WU02:FS01:0x16:Completed 26000000 out of 50000000 steps (52%).
20:20:49:WU02:FS01:0x16:Completed 26500000 out of 50000000 steps (53%).
20:27:50:WU02:FS01:0x16:Completed 27000000 out of 50000000 steps (54%).
20:35:42:WU02:FS01:0x16:Completed 27500000 out of 50000000 steps (55%).
20:43:10:WU02:FS01:0x16:Completed 28000000 out of 50000000 steps (56%).
20:51:44:WU02:FS01:0x16:Completed 28500000 out of 50000000 steps (57%).
20:59:36:WU02:FS01:0x16:Completed 29000000 out of 50000000 steps (58%).
21:07:00:WU02:FS01:0x16:Completed 29500000 out of 50000000 steps (59%).


Wie pflegte Bones immer zu Kirk zu sagen "its dead, Jim"


----------



## Raketenjoint (10. September 2012)

Danke für deine Antwort. Hat meine Graka Fehler gemacht? Ich verstehe nicht so viel davon. Wenn ich ihn pausiere, zeigt er 59% an. Was soll ich nun tun?
Edit: Habe den GPU Client gelöscht und neu gestartet.


----------



## picar81_4711 (11. September 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> ...............
> Wie pflegte Bones immer zu Kirk zu sagen "its dead, Jim"


Das ist wirklich ein Klassiker!


----------



## Amigafan (11. September 2012)

*@Raketenjoint*

Wenn die Berechnung auf Deiner Graka mal ins stocken gerät, hängt das meistens damit zusammen, dass der Treiber der Graka einen Fehler festgestellt und sich zurückgesetzt hat.

Dann hilft (bei mir) das Beenden und Neustarten des Clients - ohne die WU zu löschen. Diese wird - im Normalfall - an der "Abbruchstelle" weiterberechnet.


*@A.Meier-PS3*

Du hast die ES-Xeons aus China zugesendet bekommen.
Wie sieht es da mit Zollgebühren/Mehrwertsteuer aus?

In Deutschland musst Du nämlich solche Waren verzollen (Mehrwertsteuer von 19% auf den Kaufpreis!)


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. September 2012)

@Amigafan: Bei den beiden X5675 ES sind keine Zollgebühren angefallen, weiss allerdings auch nicht wie der Verkäufer sie deklariert hat > praktisch die gesamten Versandpapiere sind auf Chinesisch und ich verstehs nicht. 

Wie es bei den beiden 2687W ES aussieht sollte ich heute Abend wissen, da diese heute kommen sollten.

Ist natürlich nicht auszuschliessen dass nachträglich noch ne Rechnung mit den Zollgebühren kommt, hab auch schon mal erlebt.


----------



## picar81_4711 (11. September 2012)

Hab mal eine Reportage im TV gesehen, da hat sich einer eine alte Spielekonsole bei Ebay bestellt aus Amerika, die haben dann gesagt, dass PC-Teile eine Ausnahme machen und die dann anders verzollt werden....der musste wirklich nicht viel bezahlen..... stimmt das?


----------



## mihapiha (11. September 2012)

Man, Man, Man. Jetzt bin ich heute wieder besetzt und ganz bestimmt das ganze Wochenende. Ich werde noch am Donnerstag eine P8101 WU starten lassen, und dann stelle ich die "12" Threads wieder ein. Mit etwas Glück kommt kommen an die 300k Punkte in das Team. Ich werde höchstwahrscheinlich erst am Montag wieder nachhause kommen...

Mein Spiele-PC wird zum Falt-PC in letzter Zeit. Ich habe jetzt über die letzten paar Tage mehr "erfaltet" als mir lieb ist. Schließlich komme ich nicht zum Computerspielen

Hat irgendwer mit einer ähnlichen Hardware getestet ob ein CPU-client Einstellung viel schlechter ist mit "24" Threads? Ich bekomme auf diese Weise die WUs aber mir kommt es so vor, als ob es sich schneller falten lässt wenn ich dann wieder auf "12" umstelle...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. September 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @Amigafan: Bei den beiden X5675 ES sind keine Zollgebühren angefallen, weiss allerdings auch nicht wie der Verkäufer sie deklariert hat > praktisch die gesamten Versandpapiere sind auf Chinesisch und ich verstehs nicht.
> 
> Wie es bei den beiden 2687W ES aussieht sollte ich heute Abend wissen, da diese heute kommen sollten.
> 
> Ist natürlich nicht auszuschliessen dass nachträglich noch ne Rechnung mit den Zollgebühren kommt, hab auch schon mal erlebt.


Hab die beiden 2687W ES bekommen , Feedex hat es sich einfach gemacht und ich musste das Paket auf der Post holen > auch keine Zollgebühren bezahlt.


----------



## mihapiha (11. September 2012)

Toll. Das Paket ist aus England oder hast du es von einem anderen Kontinenten bekommen?!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. September 2012)

mihapiha schrieb:


> Toll. Das Paket ist aus England oder hast du es von einem anderen Kontinenten bekommen?!


China


----------



## Raketenjoint (11. September 2012)

mihapiha schrieb:


> Mein Spiele-PC wird zum Falt-PC in letzter Zeit. Ich habe jetzt über die letzten paar Tage mehr "erfaltet" als mir lieb ist. Schließlich komme ich nicht zum Computerspielen


Stimmt es, dass der Client nicht immer gut genug regelt? Bei mir ruckelt es beim Folden im Hintergrund bei manchen Spielen ordentlich. (Extrembeispiel: Trine (2))


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. September 2012)

Nach genauerer Begutachtung der Versandpapiere (sind diesesmal in Englisch) weiss ich jetzt wieso kein Zoll drauf: Die CPU's sind als Test-CPU deklariert (stimmt ja auch ) > Warenwert pro CPU 10Dollar.


----------



## Abductee (11. September 2012)

Das sind sicher Dummys


----------



## mihapiha (11. September 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Nach genauerer Begutachtung der Versandpapiere (sind diesesmal in Englisch) weiss ich jetzt wieso kein Zoll drauf: Die CPU's sind als Test-CPU deklariert (stimmt ja auch ) > Warenwert pro CPU 10Dollar.


 
Unter 25 US$ zahlt man keine Zollgebühren. Das ist so im Gesetz verankert. Deswegen hat der "Händer" es so angegeben. Nicht lachen, sonder dankbar sein das FedEx dumm genug war das zu glauben. Bei mir haben die einen Aufstand gemacht als mir mein Freund aus Amerika was geschickt hat. Ich musste für das Geschenk seinerseits 100 Euro Zoll zahlen. Er hatte mir einen Core i7-980X geschenkt, also hat es sich für mich ausgezahlt. FedEx bekommt einen Teil der Zollgebühren musst du wissen, und deswegen schauen die schon mal nach.


----------



## Bumblebee (11. September 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Nach genauerer Begutachtung der Versandpapiere (sind diesesmal in Englisch) weiss ich jetzt wieso kein Zoll drauf: Die CPU's sind als Test-CPU deklariert (stimmt ja auch ) > Warenwert pro CPU 10Dollar.



Absolut korrekt - es sind ES - also unverkäuflich und somit "wertlos"


----------



## picar81_4711 (11. September 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Absolut korrekt - es sind ES - also unverkäuflich und somit "wertlos"





Abductee schrieb:


> Das sind sicher Dummys



Armer *A.Meier-PS3*,Deine CPUs werden ja ganz schön heruntergespielt. Aber wenn die erst mal laufen........


----------



## Bumblebee (12. September 2012)

Räume gerade meinen Arbeitsrechner auf
Ich bin dabei auf ein Bild gestossen - die Meisten werden es kennen
Aber für die Anderen lade ich es mal hier rein...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rauh_Thomas (12. September 2012)

Ich hätte mal eine Frage: Bin mir nicht sicher, ob die hier richtig ist... Mir ist heute aufgefallen, dass seit einigen Tagen mein SMP Client nur noch einen Kern meines Q9550 ausgelastet wird! Kann es sein dass ich den Client neu konfigurieren muss? Mir ist aufgefallen, dass ich jetzt den core4a nutzen muss!? Vielen Dank schon mal für die Hilfe! 

Rauh_Thomas


----------



## picar81_4711 (12. September 2012)

Rauh_Thomas schrieb:


> Ich hätte mal eine Frage: Bin mir nicht sicher, ob die hier richtig ist... Mir ist heute aufgefallen, dass seit einigen Tagen mein SMP Client nur noch einen Kern meines Q9550 ausgelastet wird! Kann es sein dass ich den Client neu konfigurieren muss? Mir ist aufgefallen, dass ich jetzt den core4a nutzen muss!? Vielen Dank schon mal für die Hilfe!
> 
> Rauh_Thomas


Was wird denn bei *Folding Slots* angezeigt? Da steht dann *smp 4* oder so......wenn alle 4 Kerne verwendet werden.....ansonsten mal bei *configure* reinschauen, wieviel Slots eingestellt sind. Bei *-1* ist automatische Auswahl eingestellt....


----------



## Rauh_Thomas (12. September 2012)

Also bisher hatte ich die Anzahl der verwendeten Kerne auf auto, das hatte bisher immer alle 4 ausgelastet... hab jetzt versucht -smp 4 zu verwenden, hat allerdings keinen Effekt gezeigt! Beim Start des Client wird immer nach den Kernen gefragt: ...Mapping NT from x to x : bisher stand immer 4 to 4 jetzt nur noch 1 to 1! Mich macht auch die Meldung: " Work type a4 not eligible for various processors" Muss ich den a3 mir wieder besorgen und festlegen, dass nicht mehr der aktuelle core geladen werden darf? Ich kann auch mal n Teil der Log-Datei senden, wenn es hilft!
Grüße
Thomas

P.S.: Hab grad mal den Client auf meinem i7 gestartet, der hat sich auch den core a4 geholt und da geht: Mapping from 8 to 8, kann es sein dass der core 4a mehr als 4 Threads benötigt?
Dann liege ich vermutlich richtig, wenn ich auf dem Q9550 wieder den core a3 zum Laufen bring und die core Updates deaktiviere!


----------



## picar81_4711 (12. September 2012)

Rauh_Thomas schrieb:


> .................Ich kann auch mal n Teil der Log-Datei senden, wenn es hilft!
> Grüße
> Thomas
> 
> ...


Ja, Logdatei würde helfen....ich habe aber auch die Vermutung, dass der coreA4 mehr als 4 Threads benötigt.....sonst mach halt auf dem Q9550 den V6 drauf, da bekommst garantiert keine A4-WUs.....


----------



## Rauh_Thomas (12. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 So sieht mal meine LOG-Datei aus! Client Version ist schon 6.30! Ich versuch jetzt trotzdem mal den a3 wieder zum Laufen zu bringen und mir dafür auch eine WU zu schnappen... dann mal sehen! Ich werde auf jeden Fall berichten!


----------



## picar81_4711 (12. September 2012)

Rauh_Thomas schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> So sieht mal meine LOG-Datei aus! Client Version ist schon 6.30! Ich versuch jetzt trotzdem mal den a3 wieder zum Laufen zu bringen und mir dafür auch eine WU zu schnappen... dann mal sehen! Ich werde auf jeden Fall berichten!


Warum verwendest Du V6.30 wenn es schon *seit langem 6.34* *gibt*? Und warum hast Du* beim V6 den CoreA4*? Das ist normalerweise eh nicht möglich.....


----------



## Rauh_Thomas (12. September 2012)

Gute Frage warum es den a4 gezogen hat? Egal hab jetzt das Problem gelöst: Vollkommen berechtigt sollte man den 6.34 verwenden!! Hab ich jetzt auch neu installiert und konfiguriert... jetzt läuft alles wieder wie es soll! Mapping from 4 to 4 und den a3 core in Verwendung! Von dem her: Problem gelöst! Herzlichen Dank an die Tipps "picar81_4711"


----------



## picar81_4711 (12. September 2012)

Ich glaube, Deine "-advmethods" sind der Grund für die A4. Hab etwas gegoogelt und hab auch dazu etwas gefunden. Ich werde es jetzt auch mal ausprobieren.....


----------



## Thosch (12. September 2012)

Steht unter _configure_ > _slots_ der Punkt nicht mehr bei smp sondern Uniproz. ??

Mal so nebenbei ... mittlerweilen ist der 1045T verbaut und er läuft ganz gut. Hab den jetzt mal übers Board auf 2,953 GHz "getrieben". Mal sehen was dann bei rum kommt.


----------



## picar81_4711 (12. September 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Steht unter _configure_ > _slots_ der Punkt nicht mehr bei smp sondern Uniproz. ??
> 
> Mal so nebenbei ... mittlerweilen ist der 1045T verbaut und er läuft ganz gut. Hab den jetzt mal übers Board auf 2,953 GHz "getrieben". Mal sehen was dann bei rum kommt.


Er verwendet V6, da gibt es sowas nicht.....ich hab auch gemeint, er hat V7......

......@Thosch: Du bekommst aber auch nie genug...


----------



## Thosch (12. September 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> ......@Thosch: Du bekommst aber auch nie genug...


 Na wenn´s was gratis dazu gibt ... dann nehm ich´s doch.   
Aber komisch das gerade du das sagst ...    ... der du das 4-fache an Punkteausschüttung hast ...


----------



## Raketenjoint (12. September 2012)

> Bumblebee schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ... was maximal schade ist denn unter V7 (wegen der ATI-GraKa) und mit -smp 3 -local -advmethods hätte Einiges rausgeschaut.
> ...


Kann mir jemand bei diesem Problem helfen. Ich ahne zwar, was ich tun muss, aber ich bin mir nicht sicher.


----------



## mattinator (12. September 2012)

Analog zur GPU: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...ger-oder-ist-folding-home-17.html#post4504555.


----------



## Amigafan (12. September 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Warum verwendest Du V6.30 wenn es schon *seit langem 6.34* *gibt*? Und warum hast Du* beim V6 den CoreA4*? Das ist normalerweise eh nicht möglich.....



Leider muss ich da widersprechen, mein lieber picar:
(Klugscheisser ein) Auf dem V6.34 laufen sowohl der A3- als auch der A4-Core (Klugscheisser aus)


----------



## bingo88 (12. September 2012)

Moin! Ich weiß nicht, ob es hier hin passt, versuche es aber mal: Und zwar hat ein Bekannter ein Problem mit seiner Faltmaschine, der will kein SMP mehr falten, sondern holt sich nur noch single core WUs (Projekte 8050-8070). Vorher war SMP kein Thema. Er hat einen Phenom II x4 940, 3GB RAM, GTS 450 (mit GPU Client) und Windows XP SP3. Das ist echt ein schräges Phänomen, wir haben schon eine andere Clientversion verwendet (v6/v7) und die work-Ordner gelöscht - ohne Erfolg  Er macht jetzt so in 3 Tagen ca. 470 Punkte, was natürlich eine dürftige Ausbeute darstellt, da hat mein Atom D510 mehr geschafft! 

Habt ihr da irgendwelche Ratschläge für mich? Ich bin mit meinem Latein am Ende, zumal ich kein Probleme mit meinen Maschinen habe 

Bei den flags müsste nur -smp gesetzt sein, müsste ich sonst noch mal nachfragen (ist der v6 Konsolenclient).


----------



## picar81_4711 (13. September 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Leider muss ich da widersprechen, mein lieber picar:
> (Klugscheisser ein) Auf dem V6.34 laufen sowohl der A3- als auch der A4-Core (Klugscheisser aus)


Ich habe noch nie A4-Cores beim V6 bekommen, deshalb meine Aussage. Ok, dann ist der V6 doch noch zukunftssicherer, als ich dachte.....


----------



## Raketenjoint (13. September 2012)

mattinator schrieb:


> Analog zur GPU: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...ger-oder-ist-folding-home-17.html#post4504555.


Danke. Aber wozu ist der Expert Tab mit den Core und Client Options da? Wo finde ich diese ganzen Methoden?
Edit: Bremst die 6950 meinen Prozessor (i5 2500K @4,1 GHz 1,23V) aus?


----------



## mattinator (13. September 2012)

Formuliere Dein Problem bitte noch mal etwas exakter, ansonsten steht hier in der RuKa und den angepinnten Know-Hows vieles drin.


----------



## Raketenjoint (13. September 2012)

OK.
Als ich bemerkt habe, dass meine GPU nicht viel gefolded hat, habe ich diesen Thread enteckt: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/folding-home-pcgh-team-70335/222532-i7-hd6950-nur-wenig-punkte.html
Da es mir zu blöd war, meine laute Graka (mit Custom Kühler von Powercolor) laufen zu lassen, habe ich es gelassen.
Daraufhin schrieb Bumblebee:


Bumblebee schrieb:


> Raketenjoint schrieb:
> 
> 
> > IUnd damit blieb es.
> ...


Deswegen habe ich nachgefragt. Leider habe ich keine einfache Anleitung (auf Deutsch) gefunden. Englisch kann ich zwar auch und ich habe auch einige How-Tos gelesen, aber eine eindeutige Anleitung mit Auflistung der Variablen des V7 Clients habe ich nicht gefunden.
Das How-To in diesem Forum wurde noch nicht geschrieben. 
Zum einen kann man in das von dir gepostete Fenster schreiben, zum anderen aber auch in dem letzten Tab, dem Experten Tab. Doch dort wird zwischen Extra Client option (mit Namen) und Extra Core option (ohne Namen) unterscheiden. Jetzt bin ich komplett durcheinander. 
Eigentlich wollte ich nur gemütlich folden, ohne viele Gedanken machen zu müssen ... Ich habe nun mindestens 2 Tage mit Recherche "verschwendet". Ein weiterer ist es mir eigentlich nicht mehr wert. Trotz SuFu habe ich keine Lust, 2000 Beiträge untersuchen zu lassen ... (Bitte nehmt mir das nicht übel, aber langsam ist es schon nervig, dass vieles zerstückelt ist, das auch in den How-Tos hinzugefügt werden könnte/sollte.)


----------



## Bumblebee (13. September 2012)

Hallo *Raketenjoint*

Hier erstmal der Link wo du die Unterschiede der flag V6 zu V7 siehst
https://fah-web.stanford.edu/projects/FAHClient/wiki/ClientDifferencesV6ToV7

Ich denke mal, dass du schon von NOVICE auf EXPERT umgestellt hast

Wenn du nun auf SLOTS gehst dann solltest du dort die "Arbeiter" sehen - also SMP und GPU

Klick smp an und dann EDIT
Im folgenden Fenster siehst du die Daten der CPU
Dort wählst du bei der Zahl der Threads (sollte, wenn du noch nichts verändert hast auf -1 stehen) einen weniger als du threads hast (bei einem 2500K also *3*)
Dann ADD (extra slot options)
Name: client-type
Value: advanced
Mit ok bestätigen
Das selbe nochmal
Name: max-packet-size
Value: big (oder normal)
Wieder ok und *save*

Jetzt wird die CPU SMP's falten aber einen Kern frei lassen für die GraKa

So müsste es funzen - ich wünsch dir Glück


----------



## mihapiha (13. September 2012)

woot! Top-10! Man macht das wieder spaß! Ich kann es kaum erwarten bis der Spiele-Rechner verkauft ist und eine Richtige Faltfarm den passenden Platz einnehmen kann!


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (13. September 2012)

Wieviel PPD kann man(n) von einem i5-3570K + 660ti erwarten ? Sind die Kepler noch immer f@h Krücken ?

Frage aus gegebenen Anlass : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...ung/236644-absegnung-pc-zusammenstellung.html


----------



## mattinator (13. September 2012)

Hängt vom Prozessor ab, die 660 Ti sollte so um 20K machen. Mit meiner Konfig schwankt es ja nach CPU-Projekt zwischen knapp über 41K bis ca. 63K PPD.


----------



## Thosch (13. September 2012)

mihapiha schrieb:


> woot! Top-10! Man macht das wieder spaß! Ich  kann es kaum erwarten bis der Spiele-Rechner verkauft ist und eine  Richtige Faltfarm den passenden Platz einnehmen kann!


Ja so langsam machts mir u.a. auch Spass das ich mich bis max. Platz 3 der PCGH-Top20-Falthitliste "rumtreibe".   Aaaber dann ist ein Waaaahnsinnsloch nach weiter oben ... die Points schaffe ich (noch  ) nicht.


----------



## mihapiha (13. September 2012)

Ich hoffe dass ich meinen Spiele-PC balt verkaufen kann. Dann sollte ich mit 350 - 400k PPD mit der neuen Faltfarm erreichen.  Aber es dauert leider bis man einen PC los wird. Einen Golf um einen halben Preis zu verkaufen ist relativ leicht, aber bei einem Ferrari ist es noch immer sehr schwer einen Käufer zu finden...


----------



## Raketenjoint (13. September 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Hallo *Raketenjoint*
> 
> Hier erstmal der Link wo du die Unterschiede der flag V6 zu V7 siehst
> https://fah-web.stanford.edu/projects/FAHClient/wiki/ClientDifferencesV6ToV7
> ...


Vielen Dank! *beide Daumen hoch*
Genau das habe ich gebraucht. Ich hoffen, dass ich jetzt über 10 kPPD komme. Für die Graka kann ich nichts optimieren.?
Was ist mit -local?


----------



## skyscraper (13. September 2012)

Hallo Leute. Ich nehme diesen Thread mal als Anlaufstelle 

Ich habe mir vorhin das Programm "installiert" und hätte gerne, dass es automatisch alle 5 Minuten oder so speichert. In den Autostart werde ich es auch noch packen, das werde ich aber wohl noch hinbekommen  Geht das mit dem speichern? Ich habe es so gemacht: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...70335/19648-howto-smp2-client-einrichten.html


----------



## mattinator (13. September 2012)

In der client.cfg für 5 Minuten folgenden Eintrag (minimal 3 Minuten):


> [core]
> checkpoint=5


Ansonsten den v7-Client nehmen, der ist durch das FAHControl (zwecks Unterbrechungen) etwas einfacher zu handeln, wenn man nicht 24/7 faltet.


----------



## Thosch (13. September 2012)

Im V7: _Configure_ -> _Advanced_ -> bei _Checkpointing frequency_ "Schieberegler" nach Wunsch einstellen ... un ferdsch isses.


----------



## Wolvie (13. September 2012)

Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> [...]Sind die Kepler noch immer f@h Krücken ?


Das wird sich wohl auch nicht wirklich ändern...


----------



## mattinator (13. September 2012)

Wolvie schrieb:


> Das wird sich wohl auch nicht wirklich ändern...


Na so schlimm ist es nun auch nicht. Wenn man den Verbrauch mitrechnet, relativiert sich das Ganze etwas.


----------



## picar81_4711 (13. September 2012)

mattinator schrieb:


> Na so schlimm ist es nun auch nicht. Wenn man den Verbrauch mitrechnet, relativiert sich das Ganze etwas.


Ja, das mein ich auch. Der Verbrauch ist deutlich geringer....


----------



## bingo88 (13. September 2012)

bingo88 schrieb:


> Moin! Ich weiß nicht, ob es hier hin passt, versuche es aber mal: Und zwar hat ein Bekannter ein Problem mit seiner Faltmaschine, der will kein SMP mehr falten, sondern holt sich nur noch single core WUs (Projekte 8050-8070). Vorher war SMP kein Thema. Er hat einen Phenom II x4 940, 3GB RAM, GTS 450 (mit GPU Client) und Windows XP SP3. Das ist echt ein schräges Phänomen, wir haben schon eine andere Clientversion verwendet (v6/v7) und die work-Ordner gelöscht - ohne Erfolg  Er macht jetzt so in 3 Tagen ca. 470 Punkte, was natürlich eine dürftige Ausbeute darstellt, da hat mein Atom D510 mehr geschafft!
> 
> Habt ihr da irgendwelche Ratschläge für mich? Ich bin mit meinem Latein am Ende, zumal ich kein Probleme mit meinen Maschinen habe
> 
> Bei den flags müsste nur -smp gesetzt sein, müsste ich sonst noch mal nachfragen (ist der v6 Konsolenclient).


 Hat sich vermutlich geklärt. Mein Bekannter nutzt einen veralteten Client (v6.30) und die neuen a4 cores funktionieren damit wohl nicht (mindestens 6.34 benötigt). Ich warte jetzt noch auf Rückmeldung aber ich denke dies war der Grund für die Probleme. Nur so zur Info 

Edit: Ja, das war die Ursache. Nun fluppt auch SMP wieder


----------



## Raketenjoint (14. September 2012)

Irgendwie stimmt etwas nicht: mein i5 2500K auf 4,1 GHz schafft gerade einmal 1266PPD. Die 6950 immerhin 8000PPD (--> HFM). Projekt GPU: 11293, SMP: 7809. Weiß jemand, woran das liegen könnte? Das ist schon länger so ...


----------



## skyscraper (14. September 2012)

Dankeschön, es hat geklappt


----------



## wolf7 (14. September 2012)

yay mein X6 1090T ist endlich da und eben eingebaut. Die AMD Halterungen sind aber auch echt toll. so einfach einzubauen, kein vergleich zu push pins und co... Werd mir nur nen stärkeren Lüfter für den Kühler zulegen müssen, da der derzeitige den x6 gerade so auf 59°C hält... und es sind keine 30 Grad im Zimmer. Aber falten tut er bisher echt gut^^


----------



## picar81_4711 (14. September 2012)

wolf7 schrieb:


> yay mein X6 1090T ist endlich da und eben eingebaut. Die AMD Halterungen sind aber auch echt toll. so einfach einzubauen, kein vergleich zu push pins und co... Werd mir nur nen stärkeren Lüfter für den Kühler zulegen müssen, da der derzeitige den x6 gerade so auf 59°C hält... und es sind keine 30 Grad im Zimmer. Aber falten tut er bisher echt gut^^


Faltet nur CPU oder auch die Grafikkarte? 24/7?


----------



## wolf7 (14. September 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Faltet nur CPU oder auch die Grafikkarte? 24/7?


 
im server ist nur ne onboard hd4200, von daher faltet die gar nicht. hab auch weder Platz (kein PCI-e Slot frei) noch Strom für ne dezidierte... mein 350W nt ist schon komplett belegt und denke auch, dass das auch kaum noch Reserven hat. Die 8 Platten ziehen beim anlaufen recht ordentlich dran. Werde aber bei den temperaturen mit undervolten gegen steuern müssen, bis der stärkere Lüfter kommt, weil die Temperatur steigt weiter...

edit: mh der client is eben abgestürzt, könnte das an einer zu niedrigen spannung liegen?


----------



## picar81_4711 (14. September 2012)

wolf7 schrieb:


> .......
> edit: mh der client is eben abgestürzt, könnte das an einer zu niedrigen spannung liegen?


Am ehesten.....wie hoch steigen denn die Temps mit Standardspannung? Über 60 Grad?


----------



## wolf7 (14. September 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Am ehesten.....wie hoch steigen denn die Temps mit Standardspannung? Über 60 Grad?


 
jop, nach zwei stunden falten waren sie bei 61°C. das Problem, was ich sehe ist, dass aktuell nur ~24°C in meinem Zimmer sind. Im Sommer sinds gerne mal 30... aber der scheint einigermaßen gut auf undervolting anzusprechen, von daher hab ich hoffnung. bei 1,325V hat er mit prime nur noch 55°C, weiter runter scheint aber net zu gehen, weil es danach bluescreens gibt. Außerdem hat eben die Lüftersteuerung meines Mainboards total gesponnen. die cpu war über 60°C und der lüfter dreht immer noch bei gemütlichen 60%. musste manuell aufdrehen, sonst hätte das teil garantiert 70°C erreicht.


----------



## picar81_4711 (14. September 2012)

wolf7 schrieb:


> jop, nach zwei stunden falten waren sie bei 61°C. das Problem, was ich sehe ist, dass aktuell nur ~24°C in meinem Zimmer sind. Im Sommer sinds gerne mal 30... aber der scheint einigermaßen gut auf undervolting anzusprechen, von daher hab ich hoffnung. bei 1,3V hat er mit prime nur noch 55°C, weiter runter scheint aber net zu gehen, weil es danach bluescreens gibt.


Ok, wenns mit Prime sich bei ca. 55 Grad einpendelt, dann passt des schon. Beim Falten wird die CPU eh nicht so *extrem* belastet wie mit Prime und daher sind die Temps nochmal etwas weniger...


----------



## wolf7 (14. September 2012)

ich lass prime trotzdem noch 2h stunden laufen, um sicher zu gehen, eh ich das teil dann wirklich falten lasse...


----------



## picar81_4711 (14. September 2012)

wolf7 schrieb:


> ich lass prime trotzdem noch 2h stunden laufen, um sicher zu gehen, eh ich das teil dann wirklich falten lasse...


Bin schon gespannt auf Deine PPD und Stromverbrauch......


----------



## Bumblebee (14. September 2012)

Raketenjoint schrieb:


> Irgendwie stimmt etwas nicht: mein i5 2500K auf 4,1 GHz schafft gerade einmal 1266PPD. Die 6950 immerhin 8000PPD (--> HFM). Projekt GPU: 11293, SMP: 7809. Weiß jemand, woran das liegen könnte? Das ist schon länger so ...


 
Für die tiefen PPD von der CPU hab ich jetzt auch grad keine Erklärung
Wie ist denn die Systemauslastung?

UPDATE:

Möglicherweise kriegst du noch keinen Bonus (braucht ja 10 "Erfolge" bevor das zählt)
Dann würdest du die WU etwas langsamer als in 24 Stunden erfalten (Basepoints sind 1722.50)


----------



## Thosch (14. September 2012)

wolf7 schrieb:


> ich lass prime trotzdem noch 2h stunden laufen, um sicher zu gehen, eh ich das teil dann wirklich falten lasse...


 Das sind aber 2h verloren Faltzeit = _*extrem *_verlorene Punkte. Falten ist Stabi-Test genug ...


----------



## wolf7 (14. September 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Das sind aber 2h verloren Faltzeit = _*extrem *_verlorene Punkte. Falten ist Stabi-Test genug ...


 
besser als wenn kurz vorm ende der client abstürzt und ich von neuem anfangen darf. Beim ersten mal hab ich nur 10% eingebüßt, weiß net, wieso das mit den checkpoints nicht gegriffen hat. Hab jetzt allerdings den faltvorgang wieder gestartet^^

edit: arg was soll der scheiß? da guckt man mal paar minuten nicht hin, siehe da bluescreen-.- falten kann doch net stressiger sein, als prime. Zumindest von den temperaturen her ist es sicher nicht stressiger. mal schauen, ob ich heute auch noch ne WU beenden kann...


----------



## picar81_4711 (14. September 2012)

wolf7 schrieb:


> ..................
> edit: arg was soll der scheiß? da guckt man mal paar minuten nicht hin, siehe da bluescreen-.- falten kann doch net stressiger sein, als prime. Zumindest von den temperaturen her ist es sicher nicht stressiger. mal schauen, ob ich heute auch noch ne WU beenden kann...


Primestabil heisst nicht unbedingt faltstabil. Aber stressiger ist eindeutig Prime. 
Bei einem von meinen zwei 3930K ging mir es auch so. Der lief 12h mit prime stabil und ich hab dann um sicher zu gehen, dass er wirklich stabil ist, den Vcore sogar noch um 0,01V erhöht. Und trotzdem war er nicht faltstabil, nach ca. 2 Wochen gabs ein eingefrorenes Bild. Ich erhöhte den Vcore nochmal um 0,01V und seit dem ist er stabil......


----------



## wolf7 (14. September 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Primestabil heisst nicht unbedingt faltstabil. Aber stressiger ist eindeutig Prime.
> Bei einem von meinen zwei 3930K ging mir es auch so. Der lief 12h mit prime stabil und ich hab dann um sicher zu gehen, dass er wirklich stabil ist, den Vcore sogar noch um 0,01V erhöht. Und trotzdem war er nicht faltstabil, nach ca. 2 Wochen gabs ein eingefrorenes Bild. Ich erhöhte den Vcore nochmal um 0,01V und seit dem ist er stabil......


 
hab ich nun auch gemacht, die erste WU ist gleich fertig...


----------



## Thosch (14. September 2012)

... ja Falten stresst die HW _*extrem*_ ...  ... wer nen stabilen PC will sollte Falten nicht "primen" ...


----------



## wolf7 (14. September 2012)

und es hat immer noch nicht gereicht. nun bin ich 0,04V über prime stabil, iwann muss es doch mal reichen...

aber so in der theorie kann der recht ordentlich falten, manchmal steht sogar zumindest im client was von ner PPD von 10k da, auch wenn ich das iwi noch nicht so recht glaube^^.


----------



## PAUI (15. September 2012)

also undervoltet bin ich beim 1090t bei 3,2 GHz bei 1,1875 Volt.

und bei 4,0 GHz bei 1,475 Faltstabil.


----------



## sc59 (15. September 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> ... ja Falten stresst die HW _*extrem*_ ...  ... wer nen stabilen PC will sollte Falten nicht "primen" ...


ja....
genau das war auch mit ein Grund "ohne private hintergedanken" am Anfang,.
Was schafft eine CPU/GPU auf Dauerbetrieb. 
primel doch da mal rum.....
24h prime sind meiner Meinung lächerlich gegen UNSERE Faltleistungen.
mfg

*EXTREM*  Falten für alle & jeden


----------



## wolf7 (15. September 2012)

na ja mit 1,35V@3,2Ghz hat er die Nacht überlebt, scheint jetzt also stabil zu laufen^^ Immer noch 0.1V weniger als der default Wert.


----------



## Thosch (15. September 2012)

Nicht jeder CPU ist´s gegeben weit unter default zu funktionieren. Anders gesehen hat der Chip gerade so den Sprung in die CPU-Reihe geschafft. Etwas weniger und er wäre als "beschnittenes" Modell raus gekommen. Is halt so mit den Chips ...


----------



## wolf7 (15. September 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Bin schon gespannt auf Deine PPD und Stromverbrauch......


 
also der PC braucht beim Falten 160W mit einer laufenden Platte. PPD aktuell laut Programm 9400. Hab schon was zwischen 10k und 8k gesehen, also iwo dazwischen wird er sich einpendeln. Sind doch ~35W mehr als mit dem x4, mit niedrigerer Taktrate.


----------



## mallkuss (15. September 2012)

YES, neues Ubuntu auf eine 5400er Notebookplatte statt auf ne 10.000 Raptor => knapp 200 statt 207 Watt Verbrauch


----------



## picar81_4711 (15. September 2012)

Kann mir jemand eine Anleitung schreiben, wie ich am besten mit HFM.NET auf den V7 Clienten zugreifen kann, wenn der HFM unter Windows7 auf dem einem PC läuft und der V7 unter Linux auf dem anderen PC.
Ich habe es noch nicht geschafft. Mit V6 gehts ohne Probleme. Wenn das funktionieren würde, dann lass ich mich vielleicht überreden, den V7 auf meinen Servern zu installieren....


----------



## PAUI (15. September 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand eine Anleitung schreiben, wie ich am besten mit HFM.NET auf den V7 Clienten zugreifen kann, wenn der HFM unter Windows7 auf dem einem PC läuft und der V7 unter Linux auf dem anderen PC.
> Ich habe es noch nicht geschafft. Mit V6 gehts ohne Probleme. Wenn das funktionieren würde, dann lass ich mich vielleicht überreden, den V7 auf meinen Servern zu installieren....


 da kann ich dir helfen.



wolf7 schrieb:


> na ja mit 1,35V@3,2Ghz hat er die Nacht überlebt, scheint jetzt also stabil zu laufen^^ Immer noch 0.1V weniger als der default Wert.


 das ist viel zu viel geh glei mal auf 1,20V, niedriger habe ich per K10stat eingestellt.


----------



## wolf7 (15. September 2012)

PAUI schrieb:


> das ist viel zu viel geh glei mal auf 1,20V, niedriger habe ich per K10stat eingestellt.


 
der ist schon bei 1,3V beim falten abgeschmiert, da sind 1,2V ein nogo. eingestellt im Bios oder mit AMD OverDrive (klasse tool zum probieren)


----------



## PAUI (15. September 2012)

also ich kann nur K10stat zum probieren empfehlen.

siehste hätteste meinen genommen. ^^


----------



## wolf7 (15. September 2012)

PAUI schrieb:


> also ich kann nur K10stat zum probieren empfehlen.
> 
> siehste hätteste meinen genommen. ^^


 

egal, der war billig^^ (130€) Und denke ich hatte eig eh nie vor den großartig zu übertakten^^. An sich funktioniert er ja, vllt liegts auch daran, dass es nur ein AM2+ Mainboard ist ka. Hat aber offiziellen x6 Support.

kann ich eig zwei V7 Clienten verbinden? dass ich die stats von meinem server aufm notebook abrufen kann? weil wenn ich den beim Notebook als neuen Client eintrage, dann bleibt er beim Update hängen und bekommt keine Verbindung. Liegt das daran, dass auf beiden FAHControl läuft? oder ist so was eher nicht sinnvoll?


----------



## PAUI (15. September 2012)

ist kein Problem mache ich auch so. liegt vielleicht beim port oder du hast nen PW angegeben?


----------



## wolf7 (15. September 2012)

PAUI schrieb:


> ist kein Problem mache ich auch so. liegt vielleicht beim port oder du hast nen PW angegeben?


 
eben nicht und port ist auch der standard drin. finde das etwas seltsam. ich gehe einfach in meinen notebook client, gehe auf "add", gebe dem ding irgendeinen namen und trage die IP von meinem Server ein, aber er zeigt nix an bzw. hängt sich mein notebook client auf so lange, bis ich den server wieder entferne. Muss ich beim client vom server noch was einstellen?


----------



## picar81_4711 (15. September 2012)

Jetzt hab ich solange rumprobiert, dass sich der V7 nicht mehr starten lässt. Also der Fahcontrol schon, aber das falten nicht mehr.....habe einen anderen Port angegeben gehabt und jetzt geht nichts mehr. Hab den schon deinstalliert und wieder installiert, ohne Erfolg. Und die config-Datei finde ich zwar, aber nur eine alte. Die neue mit dem anderen Benutzer find ich auch nicht......jetzt läuft wieder V6 und V7 ist deinstalliert.


----------



## PAUI (15. September 2012)

hmm komisch ich habe bei mir port geändert und nen passwort vergeben, das muss man dann natürlich beim FAHControl auch angeben.


----------



## wolf7 (15. September 2012)

arg so wie es aussieht, geht es nur wenn man ein Passwort vergibt. Weil nun geht es und ich habe nix anders gemacht, außer ein pw festzulegen.


----------



## Amigafan (16. September 2012)

Ahhh!

Endlich mal wieder gute WU´s  bekommen: 
Meine GTX460 faltet eine 8020er nur moderat übertaktet mit gut 14K PPD
Meine beiden I7er falten "neue" 609Xer - die gab es eine zeitlang nicht - mit zusammen etwa 66K PPD
Und der "Rest" schafft soviel, dass Alles in Alllem fast 115K PPD herauskommen - das hatte ich schon lange nicht mehr


----------



## picar81_4711 (16. September 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Ahhh!
> 
> Endlich mal wieder gute WU´s  bekommen:
> Meine GTX460 faltet eine 8020er nur moderat übertaktet mit gut 14K PPD
> ...


Da kommst über die 100K schön drüber, ist momentan wirklich nicht mehr so leicht.....ich bekomme jetzt des öftern 6901er, bei denen bekomm ich bei meinen 3930K ca. 15K weniger als bei den 8101er ....warum nicht dann auch mal die 6903/6904er wieder?


----------



## Bumblebee (16. September 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Da kommst über die 100K schön drüber, ist momentan wirklich nicht mehr so leicht.....ich bekomme jetzt des öftern 6901er



... nicht zu vergessen diese unsäglichen  762x  die mir die ganzen GPUs "verstopfen"


----------



## Wolvie (16. September 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> ... nicht zu vergessen diese unsäglichen  762x  die mir die ganzen GPUs "verstopfen"


 Dachte schon, das die nur bei mir eingekehrt sind...
"Freut" mich, das ich da nicht allein bin...


----------



## Amigafan (16. September 2012)

Was mir aufgefallen ist:

Nach der "Sommerpause" für meine GTX460 bekam ich anfangs nur 800xer WU´s mit 2510 Punkten.
Dann habe ich das Beta-Flag gesetzt und bekam zum ersten Mal eine 8020er.

Aber:
Seit ich das Beta-Flag wieder gelöscht habe, bekomme ich eine gute Mischung - glücklicherweise ohne diese 762x- - WU´s, aber auch wieder die 8020er, die ich vorher nicht bekam


----------



## Thosch (16. September 2012)

... laufen schon seit längerem (?) 8020er vom Band ... bringen bei meiner 560Ti knapp 20k an PPDs ...  ... mit ner TPF von akt. 4:08 min ... ohne irgendwelchen Flags wohlgemerkt ... sind _*extrem*_ klasse diese WUs ...


----------



## Amigafan (17. September 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> ... laufen schon seit längerem (?) 8020er vom Band ... bringen bei meiner 560Ti knapp 20k an PPDs ...  ... mit ner TPF von akt. 4:08 min ... ohne irgendwelchen Flags wohlgemerkt ... sind _*extrem*_ klasse diese WUs ...



Da gebe ich Dir Recht, denn:
Sollte ich mich entschliessen, die GTX460 *extrem  *zu "knechten", könnten es locker über 16K PPD (geschätzt) werden . . .


----------



## acer86 (17. September 2012)

ich will auch mal so nee 8020er wu haben    bekomm aber immer nur die EXTREM beschissenen 7625er mit ein base Credit von 5187punkten die laufen so ******* auf der GTX560ti gerade mal 14500PPD


----------



## PAUI (17. September 2012)

mich regt das immernoch so auf, das es Stanford nicht gelingt die HD 7970 Effizent zu nutzen.
die schafft nur um die 7 KPPD obwohl die HD 7970 ne DP Performance von 947 GFLOPS hat und die GTX 680 nur 129 GFLOPS.

die könnten doch auch DirectCompute nutzen da würde amd noch besser da stehen.


----------



## Bumblebee (17. September 2012)

acer86 schrieb:


> ich will auch mal so nee 8020er wu haben bekomm aber immer nur die EXTREM beschissenen 7625er mit ein base Credit von 5187punkten die laufen so ******* auf der GTX560ti gerade mal 14500PPD


 
So ist das Leben manchmal - extrem be..***** - you know what i mean




PAUI schrieb:


> mich regt das immernoch so auf, das es Stanford nicht gelingt die HD 7970 Effizent zu nutzen.
> die schafft nur um die 7 KPPD obwohl die HD 7970 ne DP Performance von 947 GFLOPS hat und die GTX 680 nur 129 GFLOPS.


 
Es gilt hier noch anzumerken, dass die DP-Performance der (bisherigen) Kepler *unterirdisch* schlecht ist; eine 680er ist da mieser als eine 570er


----------



## paco.g (17. September 2012)

Nabend zusammen,

würde gerne auch beim Falten behilflich sein, nur benötigte ich ein paar Tipps von der lieben netten Community  Stell ich beim Falten Rechenpower zur Verfügung und wie funktioniert das ganze überhaupt?


----------



## PAUI (17. September 2012)

ich hab mal auf den Core servern von stanford rumgestöbert. da gibt es schon verschiedene fah 16 Cores, also arbeiten die schon dran.
auch im beta ordner.
vielleicht sollte man da nur noch das Beta Flag setzen wenn man mal mit ATI faltet und wenn man merkt das die PPD weit über 7000 kommen dann sagen kann das es optimiert ist.

Index of /~pande/Win32/AMD64/ATI/R600/beta


----------



## Wolvie (17. September 2012)

Hey.. !! Was seh ich hier gerade:
Mein 2600k @4.0Ghz macht unter Ubuntu mit einer *7022er* WU und einer TPF von 1:34min *~46.800 PPD* !! 
Macht in der Endabrechnung sogar über 5k Punkte. 
Und weil die WU gleich durch ist hat er sich die nächste schon gezogen, ne 7019, mal schauen wie die abgeht.

*Nachtrag:
*Die 7019macht bei 1:31min über *49.000 PPD* !!
*
@paco.g:*
Schön das du dich uns (Verrückten) ansschliessen willst. 
HIER sind schon mal ein paar How-To's.


----------



## PAUI (17. September 2012)

die kriege ich auch laufen sind vom 129.74.85.15
in knapp 6 stunden zieht er sich von dort wieder eine habe ich per telnet mit request-ws rausgekriegt.


----------



## wolf7 (17. September 2012)

arg, wieso zum geier lädt mein client sich schon die nächste WU, obwohl die aktuelle gerade mal bei 70% ist?-.- was ne verschwendung an Zeit und bonuspunkten.


----------



## PAUI (17. September 2012)

ist normal beim v7 die wird ja noch nicht berechnet.

die bonuspunkte werden erst berechnet wenn si gerechnet wird.


----------



## wolf7 (17. September 2012)

PAUI schrieb:


> ist normal beim v7 die wird ja noch nicht berechnet.
> 
> die bonuspunkte werden erst berechnet wenn si gerechnet wird.


 
na aber die Bonuspunkte berechnen sich doch anhand einer Formel in die die Zeit bis zur Deadline eingeht, wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe. Das bedeutet, je später er anfängt, desto später wird er fertig, desto weniger Bonuspunkte bekomme ich, weil die deadline, so wie ich das verstehe, festgelegt wird, wenn der client sich die WU holt.


----------



## PAUI (17. September 2012)

ich kenne das nur wenn sie noch nciht angefangen ist werden die bonuspunkte anhand der ppd und tpf errechnet. ich warte aber noch auf antworten von den anderen hier.


----------



## mattinator (17. September 2012)

PAUI schrieb:


> ich hab mal auf den Core servern von stanford rumgestöbert. da gibt es schon verschiedene fah 16 Cores, also arbeiten die schon dran.
> auch im beta ordner.


 
Ich möchte Deine Hoffnungen ja ungern bremsen, aber hast Du auch mal in den NVIDIA-Ordnern nachgeschaut ? Da gibt es auch mehrere, und sogar aktuellere fah16-Cores:
Index of /~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/beta
Index of /~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/G80/beta



Wolvie schrieb:


> Hey.. !! Was seh ich hier gerade:
> Mein 2600k @4.0Ghz macht unter Ubuntu mit einer *7022er* WU und einer TPF von 1:34min *~46.800 PPD* !!


 
Hast Du 'ne VM laufen, oder faltest Du nativ ?


----------



## PAUI (17. September 2012)

ja aber die sind nicht ati kompatible.


----------



## Amigafan (17. September 2012)

Das lief ja heute mal *extrem *besch . . . eiden  

Mein 2700K meinte, er müsste einfach mal "hängenbleiben - aber nicht nur, dass er nicht mehr weitergefaltet hat, sondern auch, dass er der Meinung war, er müsse meinen Router so blockieren, dass keiner meiner anderen Rechner mehr Zugriff aufs Internet bekam - und das für gute 10 Stunden  

Also keine WU hochgeladen, keine neue WU bekommen und damit 10 Stunden Stillstand und einen Haufen Punkte der wartenden WU´s "vernichtet"!


----------



## mattinator (17. September 2012)

PAUI schrieb:


> ja aber die sind nicht ati kompatible.


 
Ich meinte Deine Aussage "*also arbeiten die schon dran*". Da die letzten NVIDIA-fah16-Cores aktueller sind als die entsprechenden AMD-fah16-Cores, ist dieser Schluss nicht ganz logisch.

@*Amigafan*

Mein Mitgefühl, das ist ja *EXTREM* Sch... gelaufen.


----------



## picar81_4711 (17. September 2012)

PAUI schrieb:


> ich kenne das nur wenn sie noch nciht angefangen ist werden die bonuspunkte anhand der ppd und tpf errechnet. ich warte aber noch auf antworten von den anderen hier.


Nein, das stimmt nicht. Die Downloadzeit wird ja gespeichert auf Stanfords Servern und von dort kommen auch die Punkte, wenn die WU erfolgreich abgeliefert wird. Sobald die WU gedownloadet ist, läuft die Zeit......woher sollen auch die Server Stanfords wissen, wann Du zu falten beginnst. Man kann ja auch falten anfangen, wenn keine Internetverbindung besteht und die WU bereits da ist.....


----------



## Thosch (18. September 2012)

Moin. Denke ich auch, DL- und UL-Zeitpunkt sind das Berechnungsfenster mMn. Aber bei 70% ...  ... das wäre ja auch heftig und _*extrem*_ ungewöhnlich. So hab ich das noch nie beobachtet, ein so früher DL.


----------



## picar81_4711 (18. September 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> ......... Aber bei 70% ...  ... das wäre ja auch heftig und _*extrem*_ ungewöhnlich. So hab ich das noch nie beobachtet, ein so früher DL.


Ein weiterer Grund, warum ich v6 benutze und nicht V7. Der hat noch so viele Macken.....er faltet zwar bereits, während er die fertige WU uploadet aber dafür lädt er die neue WU viel zu früh runter


----------



## PAUI (18. September 2012)

Moin. das kann man aber einstellen. standartmäßig lädt er bei 99% die neue WU herunter.


----------



## sc59 (18. September 2012)

wolf7 schrieb:


> arg, wieso zum geier lädt mein client sich schon die nächste WU, obwohl die aktuelle gerade mal bei 70% ist?-.- was ne verschwendung an Zeit und bonuspunkten.


 

Hallo,
um  zu verhindern das bei 70% eine neue WU gezogen wird im FAHControl:
Configure--> Slots--> SMP-->

*"next-unit-percentage*"  "*99*"
manuell eingeben.

weitere optionen sind  hier schön erklärt.


----------



## Bumblebee (18. September 2012)

wolf7 schrieb:


> arg, wieso zum geier lädt mein client sich schon die nächste WU, obwohl die aktuelle gerade mal bei 70% ist?-.- was ne verschwendung an Zeit und bonuspunkten.



Das ist maximal ungewöhnlich - aber beim V7 erstaunt mich gar nichts (mehr)



picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Ein weiterer Grund, warum ich v6 benutze und nicht V7. Der hat noch so viele Macken.....er faltet zwar bereits, während er die fertige WU uploadet aber dafür lädt er die neue WU viel zu früh runter



Ich hätte es nicht besser formulieren können


----------



## wolf7 (18. September 2012)

sc59 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> um  zu verhindern das bei 70% eine neue WU gezogen wird im FAHControl:
> Configure--> Slots--> SMP-->
> 
> ...



hab auf 100% eingestellt. tja keine ahnung woher das kam, das einzige auffällige war, dass die WU, welche vorher lief kurz auf 0 stand. Was aber auch iwi keinen Sinn macht, weil bei 0% sollte er ja trotzdem nix laden... Wieso die jetzt mal auf 0 stand, kp. Zum glück wars nur ne kurze WU, welche nur ~1 Stunde noch vor sich hatte.


----------



## Wolvie (18. September 2012)

mattinator schrieb:


> Hast Du 'ne VM laufen, oder faltest Du nativ ?



Nativ und mit SSD. 

Gerade wird eine 7026 gefaltet mit einer TPF von 1:27 und unglaublichen PPD's von sage und schreibe: *52.366*
Und heute morgen hatte ich eine 10083 die auch so um die 43k PPD lag. 
Gefällt mir!


----------



## PAUI (18. September 2012)

ich hatte auch mal ne 7025 die hatte mein FX-8150 mit 32.000 PPD absolviert.


----------



## wolf7 (18. September 2012)

wieso findet HFM mein Laptop nicht, wenn ich es auf meinem Server laufen lasse :-/. hab sogar schon die Windows Firewall deaktiviert, hat auch nix geholfen. Wenn ich es von meinem Laptop aus laufen lasse, dann findet der problemlos den server. ist schon merkwürdig.


----------



## PAUI (18. September 2012)

vergib am besten ein passwort. dann läuft es auch.


----------



## wolf7 (18. September 2012)

PAUI schrieb:


> vergib am besten ein passwort. dann läuft es auch.


 
das is ja das schlimme, ich hab ein passwort vergeben, aber vllt muss ich den client auch einfach mal neustarten...

edit: nope auch ein neustart hat nix geändert.


----------



## mattinator (18. September 2012)

Wolvie schrieb:


> Nativ und mit SSD.


 
Danke, aber dafür bräuchte ich noch einen extra Rechner oder Dual-Boot und ... Na ja, man kann nicht alles haben. Ich habe jetzt beim SMP die max-packet-size auf small eingestellt, das ergibt bei "nicht-24/7" scheinbar den besten Ertrag.


----------



## PAUI (18. September 2012)

wolf7 schrieb:


> das is ja das schlimme, ich hab ein passwort vergeben, aber vllt muss ich den client auch einfach mal neustarten...
> 
> edit: nope auch ein neustart hat nix geändert.


 un lokal per FAHControl kommst du da rein? weil dort musst du das passwort auch eintragen.

hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wolf7 (18. September 2012)

PAUI schrieb:


> un lokal per FAHControl kommst du da rein? weil dort musst du das passwort auch eintragen.


 
auf dem server kommte ich lokal natürlich drauf. Per FAHControl muss zumindest, falls der client auf dem gleichen PC läuft, also unter 127.0.0.1 zu erreichen ist, kein Passwort eingeben. der ist in der Standardeinstellung davon ausgenommen. (da gibts unten nen Eintrag im zweiten Pic) es geht folgendes: Server: nur der eigene client (127.0.0.1), notebook: sowohl der lokale, als auch der Server client. Scheint aber ein generelles Problem zu sein, da ich auch per FAHControl nicht vom Server auf mein Notebook komme. Vllt ist doch irgendeine Firewall im Weg...


----------



## PAUI (18. September 2012)

kann auch sein. weil mein Server geht auch mit pw zu nutzen man muss es natürlich überall mit angeben.

in der config sieht das forlgendermaßen aus.

  <!-- Remote Command Server -->
  <command-port v='*****'/>
  <password v='***************************'/>

EDIT: und der client muss unbedingt neu gestartet werden.


----------



## mihapiha (19. September 2012)

hmm. Wie es aussieht muss ich mich für einige Tage - mit etwas Pech sogar wochen - vom Team verabschieden. Mein Spielerechner hat einen neuen Besitzer gefunden, der den PC am Freitag abholen will. Somit muss ich heute den PC als Faltfarm abstellen, und noch meine letzten Daten sichern, bevor der PC den Besitzer wechselt. 

Ab Freitag werde ich langsam aber sicher neue Teile für die richtige Faltfarm bestellen, beginnend mit den CPUs, die ja aus Amerika anreisen müssen. Ich nehme mal an, dass es zumindest zwei Wochen dauern wird, bis die CPUs bei mir sind. Dann muss ich noch auf das Mainboard warten.

Mit viel viel Glück geht aber die neue Faltfarm, dann irgendwann zu Beginn vom Oktober in Einsatz. Wahrscheinlich ist aber erst Mitte bis Ende Oktober...


----------



## Thosch (19. September 2012)

... booaarr ... mein Schlepptop (i3-2350) hat sich gestern ne 7646 gefangen, und die ziiiieeehhht sich *extrem* ... TPF von mittlerw. 58,5 min ...    ...
Wogegen mein sog. "*1070*"-er Phenom II X6 ebenfalls bei ner 7646er WU mit einer TPF von ~ 26 min 14,2k an Punkten erfaltet hat.


----------



## PAUI (19. September 2012)

hab auch grade ne 7646 laufen dauert noch 11 Stunden^^


----------



## Bumblebee (19. September 2012)

Weil mich diese nonstop auftretenden 762x langsam tödlich nerven habe ich mal etwas tiefer gegraben

Alle "guten" WUs (zB. 8020) kommen bei mir vom Server 171.67.108.143
All die vielen "schlechten" (aka. 762x) vom 171.64.65.105

Kann das jemand bestätigen?


----------



## acer86 (19. September 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Weil mich diese nonstop auftretenden 762x langsam tödlich nerven habe ich mal etwas tiefer gegraben
> 
> Alle "guten" WUs (zB. 8020) kommen bei mir vom Server 171.67.108.143
> All die vielen "schlechten" (aka. 762x) vom 171.64.65.105
> ...


 
kan ich zum Teil bestätigen, hab gerade eine 8049 (203 base point´s) und die kommen bei mir immer vom 171.67.108.60

die schei.... 762X wu´s kan aber ganz gut umgehen, gerade wen man nur Freizeit falter ist ist das leider auch notwendig, die 762Xer dauern ja meist zwisch 10-14h.

beim V7 einfach im SMP Slot ein paar Parameter eintragen: client-type=advanced und max-packet-size=small


----------



## mattinator (19. September 2012)

acer86 schrieb:


> beim V7 einfach im SMP Slot ein paar Parameter eintragen: client-type=advanced und max-packet-size=small


 
Der Tip ist nicht schlecht, aber ... Hat mir gerade eine 7647 eingebracht, also wieder die Nacht durchlaufen lassen (ETA 21 h 19 min).


----------



## wolf7 (19. September 2012)

mattinator schrieb:


> Der Tip ist nicht schlecht, aber ... Hat mir gerade eine 7647 eingebracht, also wieder die Nacht durchlaufen lassen (ETA 21 h 19 min).


 
also die 764xer zählen auf jeden fall auch zu den small packets, weil mein notebook hat sich klassischerweise gleich zwei hintereinander gezogen-.-
Eigentlich wollte ich dem ja bissl pause gönnen aber ne nix wars. Obwohl die ja noch gehen, da die zumindest einige Punkte bringen...


----------



## Schmidde (20. September 2012)

Also Server 128.143.231.201 mag ich gar nicht 

Der schickt mir zum 9. mal (allein diesen Monats!) eine 8101er...



Vielleicht mag mich Server 128.143.231.201 auch nicht?


----------



## acer86 (20. September 2012)

Der server mit der IP: 129.74.85.15 hat aber auch ein paar gute Wu´s auf lager

i7 2600K @ Stock und untervoltet, Wu 10090 TPF 1:50min und 37850PPD so kanns weiter gehen


----------



## PAUI (20. September 2012)

was hast du für Flags will auch da wieder drauf^^


----------



## mattinator (20. September 2012)

acer86 schrieb:


> Wu 10090 TPF 1:50min und 37850PPD so kanns weiter gehen


 
Was Ihr alles für Projekte bekommt. Tauchen bei Euch die v7-Projekte in der "Work Unit History" von HFM.NET auf ? Bei mir nur manche.


----------



## PAUI (20. September 2012)

bei mir stehen alle in der work unit history.

die wu´s kriegt man, wenn man die richtigen Flags setzt und den Assignment server anpasst, zumindest bei mir.


----------



## mattinator (20. September 2012)

PAUI schrieb:


> bei mir stehen alle in der work unit history.


 
Vermute, meine HFM-SQLite-Datenbank der Work Unit History hatte eine Klatsche mitbekommen. Konnte auch keine Projekte mehr daraus löschen. Habe die alte mal umbenannt und HFM.NET mit Reparatur-Modus drüberinstalliert. Mal sehen, ob es dann wieder richtig funzt.



PAUI schrieb:


> die wu´s kriegt man, wenn man die richtigen Flags setzt und den Assignment server anpasst, zumindest bei mir.



O.Kaaayyyy... Sind das hidden features, oder verrätst Du das uns auch konkreter ?


----------



## acer86 (20. September 2012)

hab bei mir nur diese Flag´s gesetzt und bekomm seit tagen nur noch die "schnellen" SMP Wu´s


----------



## mattinator (20. September 2012)

acer86 schrieb:


> hab bei mir nur diese Flag´s gesetzt und bekomm seit tagen nur noch die "schnellen" SMP Wu´s


 
Dann bekommst Du vllt. "Kaff-Zuschlag" ( Bezug zu Deinem Ort). Habe die gleichen Optionen, bei mir hat das leider noch nicht gegriffen.


----------



## PAUI (20. September 2012)

PAUI schrieb:


> so hab jetzt rausgefunden wie ich große WU´s krieg.
> aber nur mit einem Flag immer.
> auf dem assign3.stanford.edu:8080, egal mit welcher max-packet-size, komm ich auf den workserver 171.64.65.99
> sobald ich nur den Client type egal welcher setze komme ich auf den workserver 171.64.65.75
> ...


 

es gibt halt 4 Assignment Server:

1:  assign.stanford.edu:80 oder assign.stanford.edu:8080
2:  assign2.stanford.edu:80 oder assign2.stanford.edu:8080
3:  assign3.stanford.edu:80 oder assign3.stanford.edu:8080
4:  assign4.stanford.edu:80 oder assign4.stanford.edu:8080

obwohl server 1  und 3 oder 2 und 4 die gleichen sind (die gleiche ip)

Edit: was hast du für ein genommen?


----------



## sc59 (20. September 2012)

Servus miteinander,
also ich würde sagen das die flags nicht wirklich viel bringen bei normalen SMP WU´s .
Denn sieht man sich bei
Server Status for Folding@home
die vor - & letzte spalte " OS_Weight_Program_Port + others" an
und vergleicht sind beta, advanced und F = ??? fast überall gelistet.(egal welches BS)
Wirklicher unterschied macht warscheinlich nur "max-packet-size" aus, und die Begrenzung der minimal nötigen Kerne (vorgabe Stanford).
Habe auch schon viel mit rumgespielt verschiedene Flags zu setzten,
aber ein Muster wie der AsigmentServer die Workserver zuteilt habe ich dann auch nicht rausgefunden.
wer mehr weis immer her damit .
Würde unser Team   super finden wenn alle kleine PC´s auf  WS: 129.74.85.15 kommen würden.
Hier liegen einige umgestellte Singelcore Projekte (7000 -7028) auf SMP mit massig PPD


----------



## PAUI (20. September 2012)

hatte ja oben was gepostet. aber so richtig viel bringt das auch nicht da muss man länger testen besonders wenn man dann immer große WU´s kriegt.

ich hab jetzt das so eingestellt wie Acer86 das gemacht hat meine nächste wu kommt aber vom 171.67.108.59


----------



## acer86 (20. September 2012)

Hab halt _*EXTREM*_ Kaff Zuschlag, mein 2600K freut sich

Edit:gerade läuft eine 7006er Wu mit leichten OC auf 4,0Ghz sind da 42000PPD drin, so gut lief der noch nie


----------



## picar81_4711 (20. September 2012)

Das ist vielleicht ein Verteilungsystem....ich bekomme immer mehr die 6901er....mein Xeonserver macht ja damit sogar mehr Punkte als mit einer 8101er, aber alle anderen Rechner machen rund 10-15K weniger......


----------



## mattinator (20. September 2012)

Also ich sehe da einen Ausgleich 





> ...


das hebt sich doch wieder auf.


----------



## picar81_4711 (20. September 2012)

mattinator schrieb:


> Also ich sehe da einen Ausgleich das hebt sich doch wieder auf.


Naja, viel ist es nicht aber hast schon recht....etwas gleicht es sich schon aus


----------



## Amigafan (21. September 2012)

Jetzt hat es auch mich "erwischt" 

Nachdem meine GTX460 die letzten Tage nur 8020er WU´s  falten durfte, hat sich jetzt eine 7623 "eingefunden"  - mit gerade einmal 71%  der Punkteausbeute gegenüber einer 8020er WU  (ca 14200 gegenüber 10200 Punkten)

Denn wenn es die beiden letzten Tage der "Abrechnungswoche" weiterhin so gut gelaufen wäre hätte ich seit dem "Aussterben der Big-WU´s" auf meinen Rechnern den Tagesschnitt von 100K PPD wieder brechen können - so wird dat nix 

"Danke", Stanford


----------



## mattinator (21. September 2012)

Habt Ihr auch so'n umfangreichen PCGH-Newsletter bekommen ?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PAUI (21. September 2012)

leider *extrem *geil.


----------



## T0M@0 (21. September 2012)

mattinator schrieb:


> Habt Ihr auch so'n umfangreichen PCGH-Newsletter bekommen ?
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Ja, und dann gleich alle abbestellt


----------



## wolf7 (21. September 2012)

den V7 Client kann man aber auch echt nicht unbeobachtet lassen oder? erst hängt das teil sich einfach mal so auf und dann kommt so was:

[img=http://www.abload.de/thumb/zwischenablage012ksw8.jpg]

... wie lang gibts den schon?

6 Stunden Arbeit verschwendet, mal sehen, wann das teil sich mal wieder zuckt.


----------



## picar81_4711 (21. September 2012)

steig auf V6 um und die Sorgen sind weg..........ist meine Lösung


----------



## robbi1204 (21. September 2012)

genau der V6 braucht Anfangs zwar bissel mehr "Liebe" aber dafür läuft er dann wie ne eins.


----------



## Bumblebee (21. September 2012)

Genau - leider - aber V6 ist und bleibt (vorläufig) die sichere Nummer


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (21. September 2012)

nutze den gpu tracker und habe aktuell keine probs. muss nur nochmal an der spannung meiner cpu arbeiten eine nummer höher setzten dann sollte der 870 S auch weider stabil laufen mit 8 virtuellen kernen  

die 570 wirft aktuell im schnitt so 21 k ab. hat wer von euch sich mal die 650 gtx angesehn zwecks falt leistung ? bin am überlegen daraus nen mini falt pc zu machen. weil die schluckt im schnitt 60 watt.und sollte trotz den "kleinen" speicher interfaces aber doch was leisten.bin mit der 650 gtx amp am lieb äugeln mal sehn


----------



## sc59 (21. September 2012)

die idee mit der 650 hatte ich heut morgen auch und habe was von 6K PPD gelesen.
wo ??? kurzzeit gedächtniss  off
war aber auch nicht viel zu finden.
greetz


----------



## wolf7 (22. September 2012)

robbi1204 schrieb:


> genau der V6 braucht Anfangs zwar bissel mehr "Liebe" aber dafür läuft er dann wie ne eins.


 
inwiefern? was muss ich da beachten? die V7 ist im übrigen direkt nach Fertigstellung einer Unit wieder abgestürzt...

ist denn die Version  6.23 für Windows okay?


----------



## PAUI (22. September 2012)

wolf7 schrieb:


> den V7 Client kann man aber auch echt nicht unbeobachtet lassen oder? erst hängt das teil sich einfach mal so auf und dann kommt so was:
> 
> [img=http://www.abload.de/thumb/zwischenablage012ksw8.jpg]
> 
> ...


ich habe mit dem V7 er keine Probleme.

 das hatte ich auch, liegt entweder am Overclocking oder am Arbeitsspeicher. eigl ist es der IMC, ich hatte da bei mir die Spannung leicht angehoben und schon war es stabil, also gehe ich von Speicherfehlern aus.
hast du den overclockt?


----------



## wolf7 (22. September 2012)

PAUI schrieb:


> ich habe mit dem V7 er keine Probleme.
> 
> das hatte ich auch, liegt entweder am Overclocking oder am Arbeitsspeicher. eigl ist es der IMC, ich hatte da bei mir die Spannung leicht angehoben und schon war es stabil, also gehe ich von Speicherfehlern aus.
> hast du den overclockt?


 
nicht mehr... egal hab jetzt analog zu der Anleitung das Teil eingestellt:
http://folding.stanford.edu/English/WinSMPGuide#ntoc3
dass der jetzt unter Core ID A3 steht ist egal oder?


----------



## PAUI (22. September 2012)

keine ahnung habe noch nie den v6er genutzt mit overclocking wird das aber beim v6er auch nicht anders.
ich hatte meinen 1090t auf 4,0 GHz und da hatte ich auch die vierecke das lag halt am IMC und da konnte ich mit ner leichten spannungserhöhung abhilfe schaffen.


----------



## wolf7 (22. September 2012)

PAUI schrieb:


> keine ahnung habe noch nie den v6er genutzt mit overclocking wird das aber beim v6er auch nicht anders.
> ich hatte meinen 1090t auf 4,0 GHz und da hatte ich auch die vierecke das lag halt am IMC und da konnte ich mit ner leichten spannungserhöhung abhilfe schaffen.


 
wenn der v7 wegen OC abstürzt, dann kommt immer eine komische Meldung. Bei mir jedoch hat sich der Client einfach immer festgefahren oder halt das Verhalten von dem Bild gezeigt.


----------



## ProfBoom (22. September 2012)

wolf7 schrieb:


> inwiefern? was muss ich da beachten? die V7 ist im übrigen direkt nach Fertigstellung einer Unit wieder abgestürzt...
> 
> ist denn die Version  6.23 für Windows okay?


 
Erst ab Version 6.34 ist es möglich die A4-Units mit extra Bonus zu falten.

Für mich funktioniert V7 übrigens wunderbar...
Diese komischen Zeichen hatte ich vor langer Zeit auch mal. Welche V7 Version nutzt du?
Vielleicht löst eine Neuinstallation das Problem?


----------



## wolf7 (22. September 2012)

ProfBoom schrieb:


> Erst ab Version 6.34 ist es möglich die A4-Units mit extra Bonus zu falten.
> 
> Für mich funktioniert V7 übrigens wunderbar...
> Diese komischen Zeichen hatte ich vor langer Zeit auch mal. Welche V7 Version nutzt du?
> Vielleicht löst eine Neuinstallation das Problem?


 
ich dächte ich hätte die V6.34 heruntergeladen, aber es steht trotzdem A3 bei Core ID. Und nach einem Neustart ging es ja wieder, aber zwei abstürze innerhalb von 24 Stunden sind einfach zu viel. Beim ersten Absturz zb. hatte ich auf einmal 3 WUs da stehen, eine bei 0% und zwei weitere wollte er herunterladen, das kann so nicht gewollt sein und zum glück hat er es auch nicht gemacht, allerdings hat er auch nicht weitergefaltet.

edit: den hab ich heruntergeladen http://www.stanford.edu/group/pandegroup/folding/release/FAH6.34-win32-SMP.exe


----------



## Bumblebee (22. September 2012)

V6.34 heisst nicht, dass er *nur *A4er faltet sondern *auch *
Wenn er also A3er faltet ist das an sich auch ok; er wird aber - wenn eine bereitsteht - auch A4er durchkauen


----------



## wolf7 (22. September 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> V6.34 heisst nicht, dass er *nur *A4er faltet sondern *auch *
> Wenn er also A3er faltet ist das an sich auch ok; er wird aber - wenn eine bereitsteht - auch A4er durchkauen


 
danke, gut zu wissen. aber sagt mal die Punkteverteilung ist doch echt unfair oder? mein notebook faltet gerade an ner 7016er. 2min 40s TPF. Das würde eine Tagesausbeute von 21k ergeben (normal bei den meisten anderen WUs, die ich so bekomme, sind ~10k wenn nicht sogar weniger) Wo ist da die Verhältnismäßigkeit für an sich den selben Rechenaufwand?


----------



## Thosch (22. September 2012)

Ich klopf mal auf Holz ...   ... bei meinen 4 Faltern gibts ebenfalls keine Probleme mit dem V7 ... ist schon *extrem* beunruhigend ruhig ...


----------



## wolf7 (22. September 2012)

och auf meinem notebook macht der V7er bisher auch keine Probleme... nur aufm server, wo es eben auf Stabilität ankommt, da macht er Probleme.


----------



## PAUI (22. September 2012)

ne neuinstallation würde ich auf jeden fall machen. hast du das oc schon draußen?


----------



## picar81_4711 (22. September 2012)

Bei meinem 2600K hab im mit 6.34 noch nie A4_WUs bekommen, obwohl der schon lange läuft....mit meinem 980X den hab ich nur mal kurz falten lassen und schon hat sicher eine A4 gezogen. Beim 2600K hab ich noch immer den Parameter von früher drinnen: "-bigadv" vielleicht ist das der Grund, das ich da keine A4 bekomme? Ich muss sie aber auch nicht unbedingt haben......


----------



## Amigafan (22. September 2012)

Aber genau dieses Flag "verhindert", dass Du WU´s für den Core A4 erhälst - diese sind nämlich allesamt kleiner - und "große" WU´s gibt es für den A3er noch zuhauf . . .


----------



## DerpMonstah (22. September 2012)

Ich falte seit einiger Zeit ne WU zwischendurch, dauert so um die 5 Stunden. Aber seit einigen Tagen weigert sich die CPU irgendwas zu berechnen.
Zahlen:
ETA ~20 Stunden
PPD dümpelt um die 6000 rum - vorher um die 24K
Hab den Client Version 7 und zum Rest hab ich keinen Plan xD

Weiß jemand was da fehlt?


----------



## mattinator (22. September 2012)

Musst schon mal das Projekt nennen.


----------



## DerpMonstah (22. September 2012)

achso xD
7083 ^^


----------



## mattinator (22. September 2012)

Hatte ich noch nicht, scheint eine a4-Unit zu sein:


Project Number|Server IP|Work Unit Name|Number of Atoms|Preferred (days)|Final deadline (days)|Credit|Frames|Code|Description|Contact|Kfactor
7083|129.74.85.15|proinsulin MT|1303|5.64|9.39|1220.83|100|GRO-A4|Description|Yong Kim|3.00Manche Projekte sind ja etwas "zäh". Wie ist die CPU-Auslastung ?


----------



## DerpMonstah (22. September 2012)

Liegt bei durchgehend 100% und beim Fortschritt geht die Prozentzahl alle 7 Sekunden um 0.01% hoch


----------



## mattinator (22. September 2012)

Kannst ja mal im Datenverzeichnis nachsehen, ob sich was tut (default: C:\ProgramData\FAHClient\work).


----------



## wolf7 (23. September 2012)

PAUI schrieb:


> ne neuinstallation würde ich auf jeden fall machen. hast du das oc schon draußen?


 

oc aufm server ist draußen und bisher läuft die V6.34 ohne Probleme (seit ~24h). 

btw. wieso hat kakao stats eig den 22.09. (also gestern) aus seiner history gestrichen und alle punkte von gestern heute gutgeschrieben? Ich hab zb. vom 2012-09-23 schon Punkte für 22Uhr^^


----------



## Bumblebee (23. September 2012)

wolf7 schrieb:


> btw. wieso hat kakao stats eig den 22.09. (also gestern) aus seiner history gestrichen und alle punkte von gestern heute gutgeschrieben? Ich hab zb. vom 2012-09-23 schon Punkte für 22Uhr^^



Ich vermute mal, dass deren Server ein Datum-Problem hat


----------



## wolf7 (23. September 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal, dass deren Server ein Datum-Problem hat


 
sie haben es korrigiert


----------



## Uwe64LE (23. September 2012)

Ich hab dieses WE sozusagen die dreifache Ar$chkarte gezogen:
Meine GTS 450 hat schon die zweite Mist WU in Folge (P7623 mit unterirdischen 7.200 PPD )
und meinen i7 2600 K hat es noch ärger erwischt: P 7083 mit ca. 5.000 PPD.
Das wird ein Trauer-Sonntag.


----------



## PAUI (23. September 2012)

grade berechnet der FX-8150 ne 7001 mit sagenhaften 36000 PPD


----------



## Schmidde (23. September 2012)

Gibts es für den V6 eigentlich auch sowas wie den "finish" befehl beim V7?
Also dass er die aktuelle WU zu Ende rechnen soll aber sich keine neue ziehen?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. September 2012)

Schmidde schrieb:


> Gibts es für den V6 eigentlich auch sowas wie den "finish" befehl beim V7?
> Also dass er die aktuelle WU zu Ende rechnen soll aber sich keine neue ziehen?


Flag "-oneunit"


----------



## Schmidde (23. September 2012)

Also Client beenden und neu starten mit angehängtem -oneunit?


----------



## Bumblebee (23. September 2012)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Meine GTS 450 hat schon die zweite Mist WU in Folge (P7623 mit unterirdischen 7.200 PPD )


 
Ich hatte gehofft, das ich es hinter mir habe - leider falsch gedacht; es laufen wieder 762xer 

Habe alles probiert - mit oder ohne *-advmethods* in Kombination mit der size *small, normal, big* absolut keinen Unterschied


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. September 2012)

Schmidde schrieb:


> Also Client beenden und neu starten mit angehängtem -oneunit?


Genau


----------



## Schmidde (23. September 2012)

Mit was für einem System faltet DaN I eigentlich?

245k PPD sind ja auch nicht ohne


----------



## PAUI (23. September 2012)

soweit ich das gelesen habe mit seinem Firmen Server. aber was er für nen System hat, hat er nicht gepostet.


----------



## Amigafan (24. September 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ich hatte gehofft, das ich es hinter mir habe - leider falsch gedacht; es laufen wieder 762xer
> 
> Habe alles probiert - mit oder ohne *-advmethods* in Kombination mit der size *small, normal, big* absolut keinen Unterschied




Na dann bin ich wenigstens nicht allein  - seit mehreren Tagen eine 762x nach der anderen   - durch *eine *8010er WU unterbrochen

Ich "verliere" z.Zeit duch solche "Gammel-WU´s" täglich leider etwa 15K PPD


----------



## PAUI (24. September 2012)

so bin jetzt auf Intel gewechselt hab jetzt nen I7 3770K mit nem ASrock Z77 Extreme4 und 8GB Corsiar Vengeance LP ram.


----------



## Thosch (24. September 2012)

Willkommen im Club der 762x-Hasser ! Die Derzeitige mag sich überhaupt nicht von meiner GraKa trennen. Schon der 3. Versuch nach _UNSTABLE MACHINE_ ... *extrem* zum


----------



## DaN_I (24. September 2012)

Schmidde schrieb:


> Mit was für einem System faltet DaN I eigentlich?
> 
> 245k PPD sind ja auch nicht ohne




Mein "HomeServer" läuft mit i7 3930K @ 4.2 Ghz (225 W) und zur Zeit faltet auch noch mein GamePC (i7 3930K / Verbrach bei GraKa Idle: 340 W) mit.
Hatte letzte Woche aber auch *extrem* gute WU`s (8102    ) - deshalb der hohe PPD Wert.


----------



## Bumblebee (24. September 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Ich "verliere" z.Zeit duch solche "Gammel-WU´s" täglich leider etwa 15K PPD



Nun, wenn man davon ausgeht, dass man im Schnitt (Basis GTX 560Ti) pro Karte ca. 5000 PPD "verliert"...
... und bei der Menge an GraKas die bei mir folden ...

Dann kann man sich ja mal ausdenken was ich *schlimmstenfalls* liegenlasse


----------



## Muschkote (24. September 2012)

@DaN_I

Läuft auf beiden Systemen Linux? Oder wie bekommst Du auf beiden Systemen Big-BigWUs?


----------



## nfsgame (24. September 2012)

Wie einige bestimmt schon an wieder vorhandenem Punkteausstoß meinerseits bemerkt haben, befinde ich mich seit gestern auch wieder faltend im Lande . Meine Güte ist das entspannend, wenn endlich wieder alle auf der richtigen Seite fahren  - verwirrend wenn man in UK über die Straße gehen will ("Von wo kommen die denn nun ?!") ...


----------



## PAUI (24. September 2012)

ich frage mich wie ich in 3 stunden 20000 Punkte kriege mit nur 2 WU's ??? habe jetzt die optimalen settings für den fx-8150. der kriegt eine 70xx nach der anderen.


----------



## Thosch (24. September 2012)

Nicht den Kopf zerbrechen ...  ... einfach nehmen. Ist *extrem* einfach ...  ... 

@nfsgame: Welcome zurück !


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. September 2012)

@nfsgame: Welcome back.


----------



## Bumblebee (24. September 2012)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Wie einige bestimmt schon an wieder vorhandenem Punkteausstoß meinerseits bemerkt haben, befinde ich mich seit gestern auch wieder faltend im Lande .



Heiii  WB und möge die WU mit dir sein


----------



## acer86 (24. September 2012)

@nfsgame  Willkommen zurück, Falten ist wie ein Virus man kann ihm nicht entfliehen


----------



## Speeedy (24. September 2012)

Das stimmt und nun da es wieder kälter wird, hat es ja auch noch den netten heizenden Nebeneffekt. 
Ich habe jetzt von wochenlangem Fenster offen lassen damit der Rechner Luft bekommt auf Fenster zu und Tür auf, damit die Bude bissl wärmer wird umgesattelt...


----------



## Abductee (24. September 2012)

Absolut, hab auch auf mein Wintersetting gewechselt.
Der Tower darf jetzt im Wohnzimmer stehen und unterstützt überraschend gut die Heizung


----------



## Schmidde (24. September 2012)

Weiß jemand warum meine Work History vom HFM.NET manche WUs doppelt (bzw mehr als doppelt) anzeigt?
Ich will das nicht so ganz verstehen, wenn man sich allein mal die letzte gefaltete WU von meinem X6 anschaut...

Ist zwar nicht weiter schlimm, macht die Sache aber nicht gerade übersichtlich


----------



## sc59 (24. September 2012)

Ja das kenne ich auch ,
Das passiert bei mir manchmal auch .
Ich tippe auf conectivitätsprobleme.
Könnte an meinem schlechten upload liegen oder an der Erreichbarkeit des CollectionServer.
Auf jedenfall wird dann immer aufgezählt bis die WU gesendet wurde.


----------



## mattinator (24. September 2012)

Schmidde schrieb:


> Weiß jemand warum meine Work History vom HFM.NET manche WUs doppelt (bzw mehr als doppelt) anzeigt?


 
Du hast's gut. Bei mir kommen vom v7-Client gar keine neuen Projekte in die Work History rein.


----------



## wolf7 (24. September 2012)

könnte mir durchaus vorstellen, dass das mit der upload zeit zusammenhängt. bei mir tritt das erscheinen doppelter WUs praktisch gar nicht auf und wenn dann nur bei größeren WUs... und da ich iwi in letzter Zeit iwi nur 8004er WUs erhalte, tritt es quasi gar nicht auf. Echt langweilig eh. von den 70 WUs in meiner bisherigen History von HFM sind 65 von dem Projekt.


----------



## Amigafan (25. September 2012)

Schmidde schrieb:


> Weiß jemand warum meine Work History vom HFM.NET manche WUs doppelt (bzw mehr als doppelt) anzeigt?
> Ich will das nicht so ganz verstehen, wenn man sich allein mal die letzte gefaltete WU von meinem X6 anschaut...
> 
> Ist zwar nicht weiter schlimm, macht die Sache aber nicht gerade übersichtlich




Der Grund für die mehrfache Aufzählung der WU liegt im abgebrochenen Download oder der kurzfristigen "Nichtannahme" durch den Server oder sonstige Störungen - unter Linux bedingt durch "langouste" , denn:
Erst wird eine neue WU geladen, dann erst der Download "weitergereicht" - und *jeder *"Sendeversuch" erscheint in HFM!

Also kontrolliere bitte mal Deine Logs, und Du wirst feststellen, das *jeder *abgebrochene Upload in HFM erscheint . . .


----------



## sc59 (25. September 2012)

Danke 
das bestätigt meine Vermutung.


----------



## benjasso (25. September 2012)

Hi Leute,

ich will mich schon mal entschuldigen. Hab ja in letzter Zeit konstant doch ein paar wenige Punkte erfalten können, nur wird das in nächster Zukunft nicht mehr möglich sein. Ich wechsel den Arbeitgeber und denke, dass ich beim neuen nicht (gleich) falten lassen kann.
Daheim wartet mein System noch sehnlichst auf eine Aktualisierung der Hardware, ausgesucht hab ich die Sachen schon, nur fehlt noch das passende Kleingeld

Mal schauen wann und wo ich dann wieder mit dem Falten einsteigen kann.


----------



## Speeedy (25. September 2012)

Na schöne *******!
Nachdem ich vorgestern den 2. Stuhl erlangt habe und gestern noch davon berichtet habe dass, ich jetzt in Winterbetrieb gegangen bin, da hat sich mir heute morgen folgendes Bild gezeigt.
Mir fiel auf das ich vergessen hatte über Nacht die Arbeitszimmertür offen zu lassen um den Rest der Wohnung mit zu heizen.. Als ich dieses Versäumnis dann nachholte, war ich sehr verwundert das keine Graka zu hören war. Erst dachte ich noch abgestürzt oder mal wieder automatische Update mit Neustart.. Doch es stellte sich raus das der B16 Automat im Flur ausgelöst hatte.
Mutig wie ich bin, einfach wieder rein das Ding und Neustart.. Keine 10 Sekunden später gab es ein fatschen, klackern und es stieg Rauch aus meinem Netzteil kurz darauf erneutes Auslösen des Sicherungsschalters.  
Ich versteh das nicht hab seit einer Woche ca. mein neues Case und da jetzt mein bequiet Netzteil ausm alten Rechner drin, ein bqt P6 530 Watt und das raucht ab.
Die anderen 5-6 Wochen vorher hatte ich das ganze erstmal nur auf dem Schreibtisch verdrahtet an nem bqt E6 450 Watt (das noch nicht mal 2 Anschlüsse für die Graka hat) und da gab es keine Probleme.
Wollte mir eh eventuell später noch ne 2. Graka und dann auch ein anderes Netzteil holen aber so eigentlich nicht.


----------



## DaN_I (25. September 2012)

Das is ja mal *extrem* ärgerlich!
Komisch, da die NT von BeQuiet normalerweise doch sehr zuverlässig sind.



Muschkote schrieb:


> @DaN_I
> 
> Läuft auf beiden Systemen Linux? Oder wie bekommst Du auf beiden Systemen Big-BigWUs?


 
Auf dem "HomeServer" ist Linux Mint 11 (F@H Client 6.34 + TheKraken + CoreFix) installiert.
Beim anderen Rechner läuft nativ Win7 und auf einer externen HDD eine Linux Installation (selbe Konfig. wie beim HomeServer) zum falten.


----------



## RG Now66 (25. September 2012)

Speeedy schrieb:
			
		

> Na schöne *******!


Mein Beileid. Das ist nicht so doll
Als aufmunterung; du bist nicht der erste dessen system bei f@h sein leben gelassen hat und du wirst nicht der letzte sein...

Aber das mit dem B16 automat ist nicht der normalfall?


----------



## Bumblebee (25. September 2012)

Speeedy schrieb:


> Na schöne *******!



Auch von mir ein sch***ade eigentlich
BeQuiet sind eigentlich wirklich gute NT's - hab selber auch welche verbaut

Eines (kein BQ) ist mir mal abgeraucht weil   ein Käfer reingekrochen war


----------



## Speeedy (25. September 2012)

Weiß auch leider nicht was das Netzteil so gezogen hat in meinem System, hatte auch Angst das es unterdimensioniert gewesen sein könnte aber wie gesagt mit dem 450er lief es auch und das 530er brennt durch.
Und es hingen seit Umbau halt nur ein paar Gehäuselüfter mehr daran und sonst das selbe.
Also eine 560ti, ne ssd und ein I7-2700k (OC@4,6 GHz) sollten selbst mit dem oc doch eigentlich noch unter 530 Watt liegen oder?


----------



## PAUI (25. September 2012)

also ich hatte mal was von BeQuit gehört da gab es eine baureihe die immer abgeschmirt ist welche das war wei s ich aber nicht mehr.


----------



## Speeedy (25. September 2012)

PAUI schrieb:
			
		

> also ich hatte mal was von BeQuit gehört da gab es eine baureihe die immer abgeschmirt ist welche das war wei s ich aber nicht mehr.



Na ja, das Netzteil lief ja bis letzte Woche noch in meinem alten System mit C2D 6600 und x1950xtx seit fast genau 6 Jahren ohne Probleme. Zwar nur mit einem 6pol Grakastecker von 2 aber es lief alles super, nie Probleme.


----------



## PAUI (25. September 2012)

hoffentlich hats nix mit in den Tod gezogen.


----------



## Speeedy (25. September 2012)

Oh ja davor hab ich im Moment auch am meisten Angst!
Na ja aber bis ein neues Netzteil ran ist bzw. ich mich überhaupt mal für eins entschieden habe wird es auch noch dauern, dachte ja eigentlich das ich das in Ruhe machen kann.


----------



## Bumblebee (25. September 2012)

Speeedy schrieb:


> Also eine 560ti, ne ssd und ein I7-2700k (OC@4,6 GHz) sollten selbst mit dem oc doch eigentlich noch unter 530 Watt liegen oder?



Also nach meiner Erfahrung sollte man bei dieser Konfiguration längerfristig nicht unter 500 - 550 Watt sein
Was gleichzeitig heisst, dass dein BQ durchaus stark genug war

Wenn du es ersetzt geh doch auf 600 Watt-Gold; dann bist du mit wenig Leckage und kühl(er) unterwegs


----------



## wolf7 (25. September 2012)

Mein Beileid, trotz allem sollte ein Netzteil bei Überlast nicht abrauchen! Entweder läuft der PC gar net an, oder das Netzteil schaltet sich halt aus thermischen Gründen bei Überlast ab. Deins wird wohl eher defekt gewesen sein. Schon alleine, dass die Sicherung rausgeflogen ist, deutet ja eher auf nen Defekt hin. Mich würde es allerdings echt interessieren, ob es die andere Hardware mit gezogen hat. Weil genau das soll ja bei Netzteilen guter Qualität nicht passieren, dass die andere Hardware mit in den Tod ziehen.
Bei mir läuft im übrigen auch nen 350W BeQuiet.


----------



## Speeedy (25. September 2012)

Ja ich wollte ja eh bald wechseln, aber muss erst sehen was da passt weil ich eigentlich langfristig gesehen noch eine wakü nachrüsten will und wahrscheinlich auch auf sli gehen möchte, also eher 850 watt. Gleichzeitig darf es nicht zu groß werden weil ich in mein CM storm trooper Gehäuse noch nen 240er Radiator in den Boden bekommen wollte. Das wird schwierig und deshalb wollte ich das in nächster Zeit in Ruhe planen aber wenn ich es jetzt noch in Ruhe mache kann ich ne Weile weder zocken noch falten... Nerv!

Edit: Bin jetzt wieder zu Hause und hab das Ding mal aufgeschraubt.
Wie ich heut morgen an Hand des Gestankes schon dachte, ist natürlich einen Kondensator hochgegangen. Aber weil es sonst nicht ins Extremeforum passen würde natürlich gleich der mit Abstand größte der zu finden war. (330 microF 400V)  
Werd mich mal um ein neues Netzteil kümmern und falls ich einen ran bekomme vllt mal versuchen irgendwann den Kondensator zu tauschen, eventuell bekommt man das Netzteil für nen anderen Rechner noch mal wieder flott.
Hoffe halt nur der Kondensator ist auch der Grund und das einzige kaputte und nicht nur eine Folgeerscheinung eines anderen noch bestehenden Fehlers.


----------



## Bumblebee (25. September 2012)

Speeedy schrieb:


> ... noch eine wakü nachrüsten will und wahrscheinlich auch auf sli gehen möchte, also eher 850 watt.



Joo - so 750-800 solltens dann schon sein



Speeedy schrieb:


> ... Gleichzeitig darf es nicht zu groß werden weil ich in mein CM storm trooper Gehäuse noch nen 240er Radiator in den Boden bekommen wollte.



Ouha - da wünsche ich dir Glück.. viiiiel Glück


----------



## nfsgame (25. September 2012)

Speeedy schrieb:


> Na schöne *******!
> Nachdem ich vorgestern den 2. Stuhl erlangt habe und gestern noch davon berichtet habe dass, ich jetzt in Winterbetrieb gegangen bin, da hat sich mir heute morgen folgendes Bild gezeigt.
> Mir fiel auf das ich vergessen hatte über Nacht die Arbeitszimmertür offen zu lassen um den Rest der Wohnung mit zu heizen.. Als ich dieses Versäumnis dann nachholte, war ich sehr verwundert das keine Graka zu hören war. Erst dachte ich noch abgestürzt oder mal wieder automatische Update mit Neustart.. Doch es stellte sich raus das der B16 Automat im Flur ausgelöst hatte.
> Mutig wie ich bin, einfach wieder rein das Ding und Neustart.. Keine 10 Sekunden später gab es ein fatschen, klackern und es stieg Rauch aus meinem Netzteil kurz darauf erneutes Auslösen des Sicherungsschalters.
> ...


 
Wieso wundert mich das jetzt nicht, dass es ein P6/P7/P8er BQ ist, was rauchend aufgegeben hat ? Kann ich nen faltendes Lied von singen... Sind nach meinen Erfahrungen keine Dauerläufer . Sei froh, dass es nur rauchte. Eins meiner defekten verabschiedete sich mit Stichflammen .
Das Cougar läuft schon seit Januar nahezu 24/7 durch. Keine Probleme.


----------



## Speeedy (25. September 2012)

nfsgame schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso wundert mich das jetzt nicht, dass es ein P6/P7/P8er BQ ist, was rauchend aufgegeben hat ? Kann ich nen faltendes Lied von singen... Sind nach meinen Erfahrungen keine Dauerläufer . Sei froh, dass es nur rauchte. Eins meiner defekten verabschiedete sich mit Stichflammen .
> Das Cougar läuft schon seit Januar nahezu 24/7 durch. Keine Probleme.



Hattest du dadurch auch andere Hardware defekte oder war immer nur das Netzteil danach Schrott?


----------



## PAUI (25. September 2012)

also hatte ich doch recht dass das Problem bekannt ist. besonders mit dem Standby hatten die Netzteile Probleme.
ich habe selber auch ein Cougar und kann es nur jedem empfehlen, habe das GX 600.


----------



## mattinator (26. September 2012)

Macht hier nicht wieder einen "Meine-Hardware-ist-besser"- oder "Der-Hersteller-ist-Mist"-Thread.


----------



## PAUI (26. September 2012)

ok sry.


----------



## Thosch (26. September 2012)

Moin. Scheint neuerdings so das die 76er GPU-WUs 2x berechnet werden wollen. Die letzten 3 wurden allesam mit NANs abgeschossen und dann natürlich neu berechnet. Sind jedesmal um die 9h für´n A...llerwertesten.  Die letzte hatte sich bei 94% "aufgegeben".


----------



## Bumblebee (26. September 2012)

mattinator schrieb:


> Macht hier nicht wieder einen "Meine-Hardware-ist-besser"- oder "Der-Hersteller-ist-Mist"-Thread.



Der Bitte schliesse ich mich an

Btw. mir ist vor gar nicht so langer Zeit ein COUGAR abgeraucht - es kochen halt alle nur mit Wasser und Glück ist immer auch dabei


----------



## wolf7 (26. September 2012)

arg ich bekomm keine WU mehr



> 11:25:26:WU00:FS01:Connecting to assign4.stanford.edu:80
> 11:25:27:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from 'assign4.stanford.edu:80': Failed to connect to assign4.stanford.edu:80: Es konnte keine Verbindung hergestellt werden, da der Zielcomputer die Verbindung verweigerte.
> 11:25:27:ERROR:WU00:FS01:Exception: Could not get an assignment


usw. kann ich iwi die assign server erzwingen? weil er iwi immer nur die 3 bzw 4 testet.

mein ISP hat nen proxy, welchen ich im zweifel nutzen kann, wenn ich den einstelle bekommt er zwar ne Verbindung aber dann kommt das:



> 12:12:27:ERROR:WU00:FS01:Exception: Transfer failed



letzter Edit: mit Proxy scheint es nun zu gehen, aber eine frage, standardmäßig scheint er ja den Port 8080 zu probieren. Ich bin mir 100% sicher, dass dieser von der Firewall meines ISPs geblockt wird (an die komm ich auch 100% nicht heran), weswegen er auch immer auf den port 80 ausweichen muss. Wie kann ich den Port 80 ohne proxy denn standardmäßig verwenden?


----------



## acer86 (26. September 2012)

Ach ich liebe die 702Xer Wu´s   43084PPD und das nur mit 3,8Ghz


----------



## mattinator (26. September 2012)

Versteht die Frage nicht ganz. Einfach im Folding-Client die TCP/IP-Adresse (oder den DNS-Namen / FQDN) und den Proxy-Port eintragen. Dann werden alle Anfragen des Clients darüber gelenkt.

@*acer86*

Die Welt ist ungerecht.


----------



## acer86 (26. September 2012)

mattinator schrieb:


> @*acer86*
> 
> Die Welt ist ungerecht.


 
na ja.... gestern hatte ich dafür nur Pech, hatte eine 76XXer WU die eh schon 15h dauert und die ist nach 62% abgeschmiert weil sich Windoof aufgehangen hatte deshalb hatte ich gestern gar keine Punkte, dafür als Ausgleich heute ein paar mehr


----------



## mattinator (26. September 2012)

acer86 schrieb:


> na ja.... gestern hatte ich dafür nur Pech, hatte eine 76XXer WU die eh schon 15h dauert und die ist nach 62% abgeschmiert weil sich Windoof aufgehangen hatte


Mein Mitgefühl.



acer86 schrieb:


> dafür als Ausgleich heute ein paar mehr


Manchmal weiß das Leben auch, wie es langgehen soll.


----------



## nfsgame (26. September 2012)

Speeedy schrieb:


> Hattest du dadurch auch andere Hardware defekte oder war immer nur das Netzteil danach Schrott?


 
Immer nur das Netzteil .


----------



## wolf7 (26. September 2012)

mattinator schrieb:


> Versteht die Frage nicht ganz. Einfach im Folding-Client die TCP/IP-Adresse (oder den DNS-Namen / FQDN) und den Proxy-Port eintragen. Dann werden alle Anfragen des Clients darüber gelenkt.


 
ich möchte keinen Proxy haben, da der wohl nicht immer zur verfügung steht und eigentlich eh nicht mehr existent sein sollte (mein glück, dass es ihn noch gibt). Und ohne Proxy will der f@h client halt immer dummer Weise über den 8080er Port gehen, welcher aber unabänderbar gesperrt ist. Ich werde gleich merken, ob der 6.34er Client auch solche probleme, wie der 7er hat.

edit: shit, der V6.34er zickt genau so herum und bekommt offensichtlich ohne weiteres (ohne proxy) keine WUs mehr-.-

wieso betrifft das nur f@h? internet läuft noch ganz normal. Bin nun erst mal wieder zurück zum V7 weil der sich einfach leichter bedienen lässt...

http://www.abload.de/img/zwischenablage019vcl8.jpg


----------



## Uwe64LE (26. September 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Moin. Scheint neuerdings so das die 76er GPU-WUs 2x berechnet werden wollen. Die letzten 3 wurden allesam mit NANs abgeschossen und dann natürlich neu berechnet. Sind jedesmal um die 9h für´n A...llerwertesten.  Die letzte hatte sich bei 94% "aufgegeben".


Ich hab inzwischen kapituliert und lass meine GTS450 nur noch auf 1800 statt 1860 shader laufen. Kommen zwar weniger PPD rum, dafür gibts keine NAN´s.


----------



## T0M@0 (26. September 2012)

wolf7 schrieb:
			
		

> ich möchte keinen Proxy haben, da der wohl nicht immer zur verfügung steht und eigentlich eh nicht mehr existent sein sollte (mein glück, dass es ihn noch gibt). Und ohne Proxy will der f@h client halt immer dummer Weise über den 8080er Port gehen, welcher aber unabänderbar gesperrt ist. Ich werde gleich merken, ob der 6.34er Client auch solche probleme, wie der 7er hat.
> 
> edit: shit, der V6.34er zickt genau so herum und bekommt offensichtlich ohne weiteres (ohne proxy) keine WUs mehr-.-
> 
> ...



Also wenn du keinen Proxy angibst sollte es über Port 80 gehen.


----------



## PAUI (26. September 2012)

hier assignment server ändern.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hier dne proxy ändern oder in der config.xml



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wolf7 (27. September 2012)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Also wenn du keinen Proxy angibst sollte es über Port 80 gehen.


 
der versucht es aber echt immer erst mal über Port 8080 und zumindest der V6.34 hat auch überhaupt nix bekommen. Weiß nicht, welche Ports der probiert hat, da es da ja nicht da steht.



PAUI schrieb:


> hier assignment server ändern.



thx, werde das demnächst mal probieren, da ich aber aktuell über den Proxy echt kuhle WUs bekomme, lass ich das erst mal so. Ne 8066er mit 14k ppd aufm server und ne 7905er mit 11k auf nb, endlich mal was anderes, als diese dummen 8004er.

Reicht bei diesen einstellungen eig der "Assignmend Servers" Eintrag oder brauch ich auch die anderen?


----------



## PAUI (27. September 2012)

hier noch was von mir da sind alle server aufgeführt obwohl 2 mal der gleiche vorhanden ist.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...-folding-home-thread-ii-2336.html#post4576034

du musst dann noch "client-type" angeben entweder "bigadv" oder "advanced" oder "beta"
und die "max-packet-size" entweder "small" , "normal" oder "big"

das beides kommt dann aber bei den jeweiligen slots hin also z.b. beim smp slot.


----------



## wolf7 (27. September 2012)

bisher hatte ich bei client-type immer advanced, ist denn beta besser?


----------



## T0M@0 (27. September 2012)

wolf7 schrieb:


> der versucht es aber echt immer erst mal über Port 8080 und zumindest der V6.34 hat auch überhaupt nix bekommen. Weiß nicht, welche Ports der probiert hat, da es da ja nicht da steht.


 
Hast du vielleicht unter Windows noch den Proxy eingeschaltet? (Systemsteuerung -> Internetoptionen -> Verbindungen -> Lan Einstellungen)?


----------



## Speeedy (27. September 2012)

nfsgame schrieb:
			
		

> Immer nur das Netzteil .



Danke das klingt beruhigend, das Netzteil war das einzige nicht neue Bauteil im Rechner. Wäre blöd alles andere nach vllt 2 Monaten schon wieder neu kaufen zu müssen.

Mal schauen wenn mein neues Netzteil da ist. Hab mir gestern Abend noch  bequiet straight power E9 680Watt bestellt.


----------



## PAUI (27. September 2012)

wolf7 schrieb:


> bisher hatte ich bei client-type immer advanced, ist denn beta besser?


 na bei beta kriegst du nur beta WU´s also die noch in der beta Phase sind.


----------



## wolf7 (27. September 2012)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Hast du vielleicht unter Windows noch den Proxy eingeschaltet? (Systemsteuerung -> Internetoptionen -> Verbindungen -> Lan Einstellungen)?


 
nope, eigentlich benutze ich den Proxy nur wenn ich ne zweite IP brauche, von daher ist der sonst nirgends eingestellt.



PAUI schrieb:


> na bei beta kriegst du nur beta WU´s also die noch in der beta Phase sind.



also lass ich advanced.

edit: mit "assign3.stanford.edu:80" bekomm ich auch ohne Proxy wieder problemlos ne WU, danke für den Tipp.


----------



## Thosch (27. September 2012)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Ich hab inzwischen kapituliert und lass meine GTS450 nur noch auf 1800 statt 1860 shader laufen. Kommen zwar weniger PPD rum, dafür gibts keine NAN´s.


 Ich bin auch von den 1800 wech, um 20MHz runter und bis jetzt läufts ... *auf-Holz-klopf* ...


----------



## Bumblebee (27. September 2012)

Ach du Sch**ande - Castle Bumblestein ist wohl stromlos - wenn ich meine Resultate anschaue 
Das heisst bis morgen abend kaum Punkte


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. September 2012)

@Bumbelbee: Hört sich nicht gut an.


----------



## acer86 (27. September 2012)

Das hört sich nicht gut an Bumble

wen du das alles wieder an Netz nimmst Flackert bestimmt die Deckenleuchte der Nachbarn wie ein HDD Lämpchen


----------



## mattinator (27. September 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ach du Sch**ande - Castle Bumblestein ist wohl stromlos


 Mein Mitgefühl. Da hilft dann auch keine Fernwartung mehr.


----------



## Speeedy (27. September 2012)

Mein Mitleid!!! 
Ist ja fast wie bei mir, gleich nach nem Milestone geht alles down.
Aber ich hoffe mal bei dir ist nix durchgebrannt wie bei mir...


----------



## Abductee (27. September 2012)

Kommt das öfter vor?


----------



## T0M@0 (27. September 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ach du Sch**ande - Castle Bumblestein ist wohl stromlos - wenn ich meine Resultate anschaue
> Das heisst bis morgen abend kaum Punkte


 
Also langsam glaube ich, dass du irgendwo im Dschungel wohnst, so häufig, wie das bei dir vorkommt  Ich hatte auch mal Dieselaggregat und USV vorgeschlagen


----------



## PAUI (28. September 2012)

Also ich würde auch ne USV vorschlagen.


----------



## Thosch (28. September 2012)

Wie groß soll denn die USV werden ... das das auch überall funzt wenns mal gebraucht wird ...


----------



## Bumblebee (28. September 2012)

@ Dschungel: - nein, ist im Berner Oberland / Touristenregion / manchmal halt (Alpen) böse Gewitter
@ USV: Wenn mal einer mag kann er ja nachrechnen was für ein "Kalliber" so eine USV haben müsste - bei meinem Fuhrpark
@ Diesel: Fahre ich schon als Dienstfahrzeug - das reicht


----------



## Abductee (28. September 2012)

Der Stromverbrauch wär denk ich kein Problem, ich wüsste da schon große Kaliber.
Nur der Versand wär wohl nur auf einer Europalette zu realisieren.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. September 2012)

Die Frage ist natürlich auch wieviele Sekunden bzw. Minuten überbrückt werden sollen, sind schließlich ein paar kW.


----------



## PAUI (28. September 2012)

der stromverbrauch wäre wichtig zu wissen und dann kann die Kapazität ermessen werden die man brauch.

was verbraucht denn Castle Bumblestein?


----------



## Bumblebee (28. September 2012)

PAUI schrieb:


> was verbraucht denn Castle Bumblestein?


 
Werde ich mal nachschauen; im Moment weniger 
Wobei offenbar nicht alle Systeme betroffen sind
Das lässt mich hoffen denn an einer Leitung hängt auch die Kühltruhe


----------



## Abductee (28. September 2012)

Länger als 20min werden die Stromausfälle doch nicht sein oder?
Was sagen deine Nachbarn dazu wie lange das dauert?
Eventuell nur ein kurzes Flackern?


----------



## robbi1204 (28. September 2012)

Ich lege dann mal ne Faltpause ein, immerhin will die Wakü endlich verbaut werden  .


----------



## Bumblebee (28. September 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> Länger als 20min werden die Stromausfälle doch nicht sein oder?
> Was sagen deine Nachbarn dazu wie lange das dauert?
> Eventuell nur ein kurzes Flackern?



Nein - ich denke, dass es jeweils einfach die Sicherung raushaut (Überspannung)
Ich hab mal nachgeschaut; eine USV mit der Kapazität 4kW / 5000 VA (das bräucht es schon) könnte ich für "nur" 3200.- bekommen
Also ein Schnäppchen um 3-(max.) 5 Ausfälle pro Jahr abzudecken


----------



## Bumblebee (28. September 2012)

Update...

Es war dann doch nicht ganz so schlimm wie befürchtet
Kein Stromausfall - "nur" ein Teil vom LAN war tot - deshalb haben 4 Kisten ge-idelet


----------



## Speeedy (28. September 2012)

Das ist beruhigend.

Bei mir kam jetzt auch das bequiet Straight Power E9 680 Watt an.
Hab es verbaut und gehofft das nicht noch mehr kaputt ist und siehe da, es wird wieder gefaltet.


----------



## wolf7 (29. September 2012)

kennt jemand ne möglichkeit, wie man global unter windows 7 zb. 3 Kerne exklusiv f@h zuweißen kann, sodass der rest nur auf dem einen läuft? Ich mein mit dem Taskmanager geht das zwar, aber da muss man das ja für jeden neuen Prozess von Hand eintragen und ich glaub nach nem Neustart dieses Prozesses oder des ganzen PCs sind die Informationen eh wieder weg. Gibts da irgendwelche Software für?


----------



## mattinator (29. September 2012)

Könnte mit Process Lasso funktionieren: Process Lasso - Automate and optimize priorities, CPU affinities, power profiles, and much more!.


----------



## wolf7 (29. September 2012)

danke, scheint echt gut zu funktionieren^^ ich hatte nur eins gefunden, was nur mit 4 threads umgehen konnte und auch nicht mit allen prozessen.


----------



## Muschkote (1. Oktober 2012)

Irgendwie fehlt mir eine Gutschrift von 225k Punkten für eine 8101er WU. 
Was isn da schon wieder los?


----------



## Abductee (1. Oktober 2012)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...5/190185-sammelthread-der-serverwahn-185.html


----------



## Schmidde (1. Oktober 2012)

Same here


```
[02:17:33] Project: 8101 (Run 27, Clone 5, Gen 37)


[02:17:33] + Attempting to send results [October 1 02:17:33 UTC]
[02:23:39] - Server reports problem with unit.
```


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Oktober 2012)

... ich hoffe immer noch ...


----------



## PAUI (1. Oktober 2012)

ich hab das Problem nich.


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Oktober 2012)

PAUI schrieb:


> ich hab das Problem nich.


 
Find ich jetzt aber *extrem* unfair von dir, dass du die Probleme deiner Kumpels nicht teilst 
Könntest ja nun wirklich schnell mal BIG_WU's falten ...

Auf der anderen Seite beruhigt es mich *extrem*, dass der Meier gerade *282,068* Punkte abgeliefert hat


----------



## PAUI (1. Oktober 2012)

wie schnell mal BIG wu´s falten?
geht das auch mit dem FX-8150?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Oktober 2012)

@PAUI: Wenn dir die jämmerlichen Basispunkte reichen, könnte es vielleicht gehen.


----------



## PAUI (1. Oktober 2012)

Also meinte Bumble bestimmt meinen Core I7 3770K auf 4,5 GHz. würde der das packen? ich dachte der Core hack geht ncht mehr?


----------



## Thosch (1. Oktober 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> ... ich hoffe immer noch ...



... *extrem* überflüssig da noch drauf zu hoffen ...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Oktober 2012)

PAUI schrieb:


> Also meinte Bumble bestimmt meinen Core I7 3770K auf 4,5 GHz. würde der das packen? ich dachte der Core hack geht ncht mehr?


Der Core I7 3770K mit 4,5 GHz sollte wohl gehen, aber ganz sicher bin ich mir nicht > testen. 
Der Corehack funktioniert mit den aktuellen Ubuntu nicht mehr > 10.10 geht , 11.10 glaub auch , 12.04 geht er nicht mehr.


----------



## PAUI (1. Oktober 2012)

geht der mit debian? will nicht auf ubuntu. 
bin grade am debian installieren.
ich finde absolut nix über den core i7 und big wu´s.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Oktober 2012)

Soviel ich weiss basiert Ubuntu auf Debian, also wieso soll es dort nicht auch funktionieren solange es nicht die neuste Version ist? 
picar hat ein paar mal den Link gepostet, weiss aber leider nicht mehr ob hier oder im Serverwahn war  > frag ihn am besten.


----------



## PAUI (1. Oktober 2012)

ja brauche den corehack ich suche mal.

EDIT: ich hab ihn.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Oktober 2012)

Viel Spass beim testen.


----------



## PAUI (1. Oktober 2012)

wie viele kerne müsste ich denn simulieren?


----------



## Thosch (1. Oktober 2012)

16 ??


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Oktober 2012)

Ich würde es mit 16 versuchen > ist das Minimum für BigWUs.


----------



## PAUI (1. Oktober 2012)

habs mal auf meinem Server gemacht aber im htop zeigt es mir jetzt garnichts mehr an? wie kann man das eigl. wieder rückgängig machen?
*
EDIT: mit umount /proc/stat kann er wieder rückgängig gemacht werden.
EDIT2: jawoll der FX-8150 hat sich ne 8101 geholt mal sehen wie die tpf aussieht.
*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Oktober 2012)

Irgendwie ist gerade *extrem* schade das draussen nicht kälter ist > bei uns ist heute die Heizung ausgefallen. 
Ich bin ja gelernter Heizungs-/Sanitärmonteur und hab kurz nachgeschaut > Heizöltank fast leer.   
Wahrscheinlich ist Anschluss der Ölleitung nicht ganz am Boden das diese kein Dreck vom Boden einsaugen kann.
Richtig Vorwürfe kann man der Hausabwartsfamilie nicht machen > vor ca. 2 Monaten ist der Mann gestorben (mein Beileid ) der sich um das gekümmert hat und seine Familie versucht nun das alleine auf die Reihe zu bekommen.

Leider spielt meiner bessere Hälfte bei *Extremfalten* nicht mit > heute ist ausgerechnet die Stromrechnung gekommen!   


@PAUI: Bin gespannt.


----------



## Speeedy (1. Oktober 2012)

@PAUl:

Kannst du mir mal den Link schicken mit der Anleitung für den corehack?

Wollte mit meinem I7-2700k@4,6GHz neulich auch anfangen BIG zu falten. Dann gab es Aussagen das ich mittlerweile auf 6GHz takten müsste um das in der Zeit zu schaffen..
Ich wollte es trotzdem probieren aber da funktionierte der Link den ich hatte mittlerweile auch schon nicht mehr, mit einer ähnlichen Begründung.
Aber wenn deiner alles in der Zeit schafft!? 
Wäre nett wenn du mich da auf dem laufenden halten könntest falls du das mit dem i7 auch noch probierst.


----------



## PAUI (2. Oktober 2012)

Also deiner reicht auf alle Fälle, schick dir das aber per PN, hat seine Gründe. also bei meinen FX-8150 @ 3,9 GHz steht was mit 1H 44 min TPF bei 117859 Credit. mal sehen schaue um 4 nochmal rein.


----------



## picar81_4711 (2. Oktober 2012)

PAUI schrieb:


> habs mal auf meinem Server gemacht aber im htop zeigt es mir jetzt garnichts mehr an? wie kann man das eigl. wieder rückgängig machen?
> *
> EDIT: mit umount /proc/stat kann er wieder rückgängig gemacht werden.
> EDIT2: jawoll der FX-8150 hat sich ne 8101 geholt mal sehen wie die tpf aussieht.
> *


Wegen Rückgängigmachen des Corehack---> *am besten ist PC neu starten!* Man muss nach jedem Neustart die corefix.sh neu ausführen, bevor der Client ausgeführt wird. Und niemals den Clienten beenden und danach nochmal starten, da kommt nur Schmarn raus.....lieber vorher PC neu starten


----------



## PAUI (2. Oktober 2012)

ok, habe grade mal geguckt 49 Min TPF also reicht nicht bin auf 3,9GHz.


----------



## picar81_4711 (2. Oktober 2012)

PAUI schrieb:


> ok, habe grade mal geguckt 49 Min TPF also reicht nicht bin auf 3,9GHz.


Sowas ist schade. 

Mein 980X schafft sie auch nicht mehr. Ich hab mal versucht, sie mit max. Takt zu schaffen, das waren dann 4,5GHZ und bei sehr kühlem Zimmer auf gute 80 Grad, keine Chance. Immer noch 2min drüber.....


----------



## mattinator (2. Oktober 2012)

Hat denn jemand eine Aussage, mit welchem Takt z.B. ein i7-3770K mit Corehack eine aktuelle Big-WU schaffen kann ? Wenn es z.B. mit 4.4 GHz möglich ist, würde ich evtl. in einer VM die CPU 24/7 laufen lassen. Nach der aktuell gemessenen Leistungsaufnahme würde immer noch unter dem Verbrauch mit meiner alten SLI-Platform bleiben, welche fü mich atM die "magische Grenze" bildet. Wenn die Chance besteht, würde ich mir für den Test schon mal so eine VM einrichten. Die Links, die ich bisher gefunden habe, geben nur Auskunft, wie es zu machen ist, idR aber auch die Info, dass mit den aktuellen Big-Units keine Chance besteht.


----------



## picar81_4711 (2. Oktober 2012)

mattinator schrieb:


> Hat denn jemand eine Aussage, mit welchem Takt z.B. ein i7-3770K mit Corehack eine aktuelle Big-WU schaffen kann ? Wenn es z.B. mit 4.4 GHz möglich ist, würde ich evtl. in einer VM die CPU 24/7 laufen lassen. .......


Da brauchst schon mind. 6 echte Kerne @>4GHZ mit Sandybridge, um die Bonuspunkte für die BIGs abzukassieren. Wie gesagt mein 980X @6x4,5GHZ hat sie nicht geschafft.....


----------



## mattinator (2. Oktober 2012)

@*picar81_4711*
Danke für die Info, hatte ich mir schon gedacht. Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.


----------



## Amigafan (2. Oktober 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Sowas ist schade.
> 
> Mein 980X schafft sie auch nicht mehr. Ich hab mal versucht, sie mit max. Takt zu schaffen, das waren dann 4,5GHZ und bei sehr kühlem Zimmer auf gute 80 Grad, keine Chance. Immer noch 2min drüber.....




Hmmm . . .

Meine eigenen Versuche haben ergeben, das es eventuell doch mögkich sein müsste, bigs mit einem Sandy-Bridge zu falten - ich erreiche nur keine höheren Taktraten als 4,24 GHz mit meinen Einstellungen (mit höherem V-Core ginge sicherlich noch mehr - erfordert dann aber eine WaKü )

Meine "Faltzeit" lag um die 36 Min pro % - also weniger als 2 Minuten über der Zeit, in der es noch den Bonus dür eine 8101er WU gibt.
Daher gehe ich davon aus, dass bei einem Takt von etwa 4,5-4,6 GHz eine big in der "Bonuszeit" faltbar ist, denn:

Gebe ich der WU eine Uploadzeit von 20 Minuten, so verbleiben pro Prozent 34,21 Minuten - damit komme ich exakt auf 2,4 Tage und erhalte noch den Bonus . . .
Getestet habe ich das unter Ubuntu 10.4.3LTS mit ext3-Filesystem, corehack mit 16 simulierten Cores eines i7 2700K auf einem Asus P8P67 Pro und 8GB G.Skill Sniper 1866 Ram


----------



## PAUI (2. Oktober 2012)

ich werde es mal auf meinen 3770K auf 4,5 GHz austesten. habe ihn grade stabil am laufen. werde ihn aber noch *extrem *köpfen und auf dem DIE coollaboratory liquid ultra drauf machen, dann den ihs wieder drauf machen. soll sehr viel bringen.

habe max temp 74C°

EDIT:http://www.pic-upload.de/view-14320339/tempsw.png.html


----------



## picar81_4711 (3. Oktober 2012)

PAUI schrieb:


> ich werde es mal auf meinen 3770K auf 4,5 GHz austesten. habe ihn grade stabil am laufen. werde ihn aber noch *extrem *köpfen und auf dem DIE coollaboratory liquid ultra drauf machen, dann den ihs wieder drauf machen. soll sehr viel bringen.
> 
> habe max temp 74C°
> 
> EDIT:Pic-Upload.de - tempsw.png


Und, wie läufts?
Die Temps von 74 Grad wären ja gar nicht so schlimm....wenns dann mal 80 Grad werden, würde ich die Bremse ziehen. (mit Prime95 wohl gemerkt)
Ich schau immer, das die Temps bei angenehmer Zimmertemp. von 22 Grad die CPU mit Prime95 sich bei 72-74 Grad/max.76 Grad einpendelt. Beim Falten liegt sie dann eh ca. 4 Grad darunter, also so um die 70 Grad.....und mit diesen Temps kann man leben......man sagt ja auch,* die Spannung grillt die CPU und nicht die Wärme*.......meinen 980X habe ich schon 2mal zur Abschalttemp. gebracht und er läuft noch immer ohne Fehler...


----------



## PAUI (3. Oktober 2012)

das stimmt werde ihn aber trotzdem köpfen. dann komme ich mit den temps noch geringer.


----------



## Abductee (3. Oktober 2012)

Ich würd das Flüssigmetall weglassen, der getestete Temperaturunterschied zwischen WLP und dem Metallzeugs ist praktisch bei null.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...p-wechseln-bei-ivy-bridge-17.html#post4607529 (aber das kennst du ja)

Ich hätte zu viel Angst das man das Zeug nicht mehr runter bekommt.


----------



## wolf7 (3. Oktober 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> man sagt ja auch,* die Spannung grillt die CPU und nicht die Wärme*.......meinen 980X habe ich schon 2mal zur Abschalttemp. gebracht und er läuft noch immer ohne Fehler...



nur mit der Temperatur sollte man eig ne CPU auch nicht mehr ohne weiteres tot bekommen. Ich mein die Abschalttemperaturen etc. haben die Ingenieure nicht ausgewürftelt. Es schadet maximal ihrer Lebensdauer... Gibt genug yt videos, wo jemand im laufenden Betrieb den cpu Kühler entfernt und die cpu geht nicht in rauch auf. Bei Metallwärmeleitpaste hab ich immer die Bedenken, dass die mal wo leitet, wo sie nicht leiten soll. Eigentlich dürfte das zwar nicht passieren, aber gerade bei CPUs ohne Heatspreader (wie zb. der von meinem Notebook) hab ich da einfach Hemmungen.


----------



## PAUI (3. Oktober 2012)

Silizium kann nicht Leiten und man darf nur wenig drauf machen.
liquid ultra kriegt man einfach wieder ab aber liquid pro kriegt mannicht so einfach wieder weg.
außerdem wie ich schon oft geschrieben habe das (liquid ultra kommt unterm die) also da wo die drecks intel wlp ist und die trocknet ein.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Oktober 2012)

Jungs, ich hab im anderen Forum in dem ich auch unterwegs bin einen höchst amüsanten Link gefunden denn ich euch nicht vorenthalten will : Etel-Tuning Shop
*Achtung: Lachanfälle nicht ausgeschlossen! *


----------



## nfsgame (3. Oktober 2012)

Och, der hat ja nun schon sooooooooooooonen Bart  .


----------



## wolf7 (3. Oktober 2012)

PAUI schrieb:


> Silizium kann nicht Leiten und man darf nur wenig drauf machen.
> liquid ultra kriegt man einfach wieder ab aber liquid pro kriegt mannicht so einfach wieder weg.
> außerdem wie ich schon oft geschrieben habe das (liquid ultra kommt unterm die) also da wo die drecks intel wlp ist und die trocknet ein.


 
na ja aber meist ist ja silber oder so drin, wenn auch nur paar %, aber silber kann sehr wohl leiten. Bei den Wärmeleitpasten steht dann ja meist auch "unter normalen Umständen nicht leitfähig" o.ä. aber was ist schon normal


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Oktober 2012)

Einer sollte mal nachfragen wie leitfähig es unter *extremen* Umständen ist.


----------



## PAUI (4. Oktober 2012)

das kenn ich  mit dem Link
Also ich wäre nicht der erste mit  dem setup unterm HS, von daher. halt *Extrem *Tuning.


----------



## Amigafan (4. Oktober 2012)

PAUI schrieb:


> Silizium kann nicht Leiten und man darf nur wenig drauf machen.
> . . .




Deine Aussage in Bezug auf die Leitfähigkeit von Silizium ist leider so nicht richtig. 

[Klugscheißer an]
Silizium gehört zur Kategorie der sog. Halbleitermetalle.
Diese haben die Eigenschaft, um den absoluten Nullpunkt herum zu isolieren, aber mit steigender Temperatur an "Leitfähigkeit" zu gewinnen - der Widerstand sinkt und der Stromfluss nimmt zu (man spricht auch von sog. Heißleitern). 
Und - wie es der "Zufall" so will, besteht Deine CPU zu großen Teilen aus . . .  Silizium.  
Ich schreibe extra: "zu großen Teilen", denn reines Silizium weist nicht die Eigenschaften auf, die benötigt werden, um einen funktionsfähigen Chip daraus zu erstellen.
Also "impft" man das Silizium mit anderen Materialien, um seine Eigenschaften zu verändern, d. h. im Kristallgitter des Siliziums werden Siliziumatome durch andere Atome "ersetzt" (sog. dotieren). Damit kann man dann dem Silizium die nötigen Eigenschaften "anzüchten".  [Klugscheißer aus] 


Fakt ist aber:

Die Oberfläche des Dies besteht - natürlich - aus einer Isolationsschicht und leitet daher nicht . . .


----------



## wolf7 (4. Oktober 2012)

mal ne doofe Frage: 

Mein PC hat 4 Kerne, 8 Threads. Ein Thread geht sagen wir fürs Filme schauen, browsen, Email etc. drauf. Sind aber keine 25% Systemauslastung sondern nur ~10-12%. Wieso komme ich nun auf mehr Punkte, wenn ich mit 6 Threads falte, als wenn ich 8 einstellen würde. Weil so laste ich mein System ja nur zu ~85% aus und mit 8 Threads sind es natürlich 100%. Muss etwa immer jeder Thread gleichzeitig fertig werden? Aber so verschwendet man doch nur unnötig CPU Leistung wenn die anderen Threads auf einen warten müssen. das ergibt für mich einfach keinen Sinn, wieso man das so umsetzen sollte. Weil das ist nun nicht wirklich flexibel...

es macht hingegen keinen nennenswerten Unterschied, wenn ich den 6 folding@home threads 7 cpu threads zuweise, außer dass dann halt die cpu kerne einzeln nicht mehr zu 100% ausgelastet werden.

weil so kann ich nie das volle Punktemäßige Ideal für meinen PC ausschöpfen. wenn ich 8 threads einstelle, bekomme ich nur im idle zustand ordentliche Punkte, schon unter geringer Last bricht die Punkteausbeute unnormal stark ein. Wenn ich hingegen 6 Threads einstelle, dann verliere ich im Idle zustand ein Viertel meiner möglichen Punkte. Und dynamisch umschalten ist ja auch extrem umständlich, da man dafür den client neu starten muss, wodurch ich wieder Punkte verliere usw...


----------



## PAUI (4. Oktober 2012)

du hast doch nen 1090t da gibt es nur 6 Cores aka 6 Threads.


----------



## wolf7 (4. Oktober 2012)

PAUI schrieb:


> du hast doch nen 1090t da gibt es nur 6 Cores aka 6 Threads.


 
mein notebook hat nen i7 mit 4 Kernen, 8 Threads. Das lass ich derzeit nur mit 6 Threads folden aus eben benannten Gründen. (außerdem bleibts da auch weng kühler, aber trotzdem würde ich sein Potential gerne voll ausschöpfen) Der i7 ist auch theoretisch geringfügig schneller als der x6, obwohl er wie gesagt nur 4 "echte" Kerne hat. Bei dem server ist das Problem auch i.a. nicht so groß, da der mehr idlet als das Notebook, was mein Main PC darstellt. Der Server is sonst nur Datengrab und Fileserver.


----------



## PAUI (4. Oktober 2012)

hmm das liegt vielleicht auch am Turbotakt? oder der Throttlet weil er zu heiß wird.


----------



## wolf7 (4. Oktober 2012)

PAUI schrieb:


> hmm das liegt vielleicht auch am Turbotakt? oder der Throttlet weil er zu heiß wird.


 
nein, da throttlet nix und der Turbotakt ist natürlich bei 6 threads geringfügig höher (~3ghz@6 vs. 2,7ghz@8 threads)-
ein Rechenbeispiel anhand ner 8001er WU. Normal @8 Threads hat er ne TPF von ~45s. Falls ein Kern andere Sachen zu erledigen hat, bricht die TPF im Schnitt auf über 3 Minuten ein. Wenn ich nun nur 6 Threads rechnen lasse schafft er ne TPF von einer Minute. Es kann nur so sein, dass die anderen 6-7 Threads so auf den letzten warten müssen... Ist ja im Prinzip das gleiche, wie wenn ich meine HD 6990m mitfalten lassen würde, weil die ja auch ein Kern braucht, nur den halt statisch.


----------



## Topper_Harley (4. Oktober 2012)

Servus, bin auch ein neuer, hab auch barv das HowTo gelesen, aber irgendwie macht das der FAH Client 7.1.52 alles von selbst (Name, Key, und Team hab ich im installer angegeben) also keine Console und keine Flags setzten?

Bzw. gibts da jetz noch was zu optimieren? Wo sehe ich ob die CPU oder (mit)GPU faltet? Bei GPU steht 0 und bei CUDA 3.0 ?!

Hat anscheinend grad seine erste WU geladen?! PPD: 27896 


Kenn mich grad im Momment überhaupt nicht mehr aus


----------



## wolf7 (4. Oktober 2012)

Topper_Harley schrieb:


> Servus, bin auch ein neuer, hab auch barv das HowTo gelesen, aber irgendwie macht das der FAH Client 7.1.52 alles von selbst (Name, Key, und Team hab ich im installer angegeben) also keine Console und keine Flags setzten?
> 
> Bzw. gibts da jetz noch was zu optimieren? Wo sehe ich ob die CPU oder (mit)GPU faltet? Bei GPU steht 0 und bei CUDA 3.0 ?!
> 
> ...


 
Der V7er nimmt immer die GPU und CPU mit. sogar meine HD4200 wollte er zum falten überzeugen, hat nur keine WU bekommen, da sie wohl nicht mehr unterstützt wird. deine GTX670 hingegen wird garantiert "noch" WUs bekommen. Kann aber sein, dass man bei der Installation gefragt wird, ob die gpu mitfalten soll oder nicht, bin mir da nicht ganz sicher.


----------



## Topper_Harley (4. Oktober 2012)

Ach dann ist das jetz ein anderer Client der das praktisch automatisch (einstellerei am Anfang) macht?

War wiegesagt vom lesen des HowTo total verwirrt 

Erkennt er dein meine 670er richtig? Hab da was von abändern einer .txt gelesen, bzw. woran erkenn ich überhaupt das die GPU auch Futter bekommen hat?


----------



## wolf7 (4. Oktober 2012)

Topper_Harley schrieb:


> Ach dann ist das jetz ein anderer Client der das praktisch automatisch (einstellerei am Anfang) macht?
> 
> War wiegesagt vom lesen des HowTo total verwirrt
> 
> Erkennt er dein meine 670er richtig? Hab da was von abändern einer .txt gelesen, bzw. woran erkenn ich überhaupt das die GPU auch Futter bekommen hat?


 
Wenn du zwei slots hast und beide falten, dann faltet die gpu mit. Ob du da noch was einstellen musst, ka, bei meiner 6990m musste ich nix einstellen beim V7er. Flags setzen kannst du natürlich immer, aber ob das was bringt steht woanders. Ich fand den guide ganz gut, da werden auch viele flags für den v7er erklärt.


----------



## T0M@0 (4. Oktober 2012)

wolf7 schrieb:


> mal ne doofe Frage:
> 
> Mein PC hat 4 Kerne, 8 Threads. Ein Thread geht sagen wir fürs Filme schauen, browsen, Email etc. drauf. Sind aber keine 25% Systemauslastung sondern nur ~10-12%. Wieso komme ich nun auf mehr Punkte, wenn ich mit 6 Threads falte, als wenn ich 8 einstellen würde. Weil so laste ich mein System ja nur zu ~85% aus und mit 8 Threads sind es natürlich 100%. Muss etwa immer jeder Thread gleichzeitig fertig werden? Aber so verschwendet man doch nur unnötig CPU Leistung wenn die anderen Threads auf einen warten müssen. das ergibt für mich einfach keinen Sinn, wieso man das so umsetzen sollte. Weil das ist nun nicht wirklich flexibel...
> 
> ...


 
Hier würde vielleicht der Trick mit einer VM helfen. Also z.B. debian 64 Bit mit vmware player 3.0 zum falten nehmen. Die VM wird meist nicht so doll gestört, wenn man unter Windows noch andere sachen macht. (Außerdem gibts mit Linux mehr PPD )


----------



## PAUI (4. Oktober 2012)

für die gtx 670 brauchst du die gpu.txt die muss ins Hauptverzeichnis vom v7.
https://fah-web.stanford.edu/file-releases/public/GPUs.txt


----------



## wolf7 (4. Oktober 2012)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Hier würde vielleicht der Trick mit einer VM helfen. Also z.B. debian 64 Bit mit vmware player 3.0 zum falten nehmen. Die VM wird meist nicht so doll gestört, wenn man unter Windows noch andere sachen macht. (Außerdem gibts mit Linux mehr PPD )


 
hab absolut keine ahnung von ner VM. bisher nur des virtuelle XP von Win7 benutzt, glaub das ist mir zu aufwendig. Außerdem ist der Platz auf meiner SSD begrenzt xD. Hinzu kommt, dass ich von linux keine ahnung habe...


----------



## Topper_Harley (4. Oktober 2012)

Jup, beide falten jetzt ihre erste WU zusammen mit einer PPD von 47664, merci

aalerdings ist die GTX 670 auf 74Grad und der 3770k auf 67Grad ob das so gut ist um sie fast 24/7 falten zu lassen?


----------



## Amigafan (4. Oktober 2012)

wolf7 schrieb:


> mal ne doofe Frage:
> 
> Mein PC hat 4 Kerne, 8 Threads. Ein Thread geht sagen wir fürs Filme schauen, browsen, Email etc. drauf. Sind aber keine 25% Systemauslastung sondern nur ~10-12%. Wieso komme ich nun auf mehr Punkte, wenn ich mit 6 Threads falte, als wenn ich 8 einstellen würde. Weil so laste ich mein System ja nur zu ~85% aus und mit 8 Threads sind es natürlich 100%. Muss etwa immer jeder Thread gleichzeitig fertig werden? Aber so verschwendet man doch nur unnötig CPU Leistung wenn die anderen Threads auf einen warten müssen. das ergibt für mich einfach keinen Sinn, wieso man das so umsetzen sollte. Weil das ist nun nicht wirklich flexibel...
> 
> ...


 

Mal - hoffentlich - ein kluge Antwort: 
Du darfst bei Deiner "Betrachtung" aber bestimmte Aspekte nicht ausser acht lassen - diese "erklären" nämlich das Dir so unflexibel erscheinende Verhalten:

 Eine Software kann alle 4 Kerne bzw 8 Threads (also das Hyperthreating) nutzen, solange sie das alleinige (auch exklusiv genannte) Zugriffsrecht auf die CPU besitzt.
Problematisch wird die ganze Sache, wenn mehr als ein Programm Zugriff möchten , ohne dass dem zweiten Programm ein voller Kern (also das exklusive Zugriffsrecht darauf) gewährt wird.
Dann kommen sich nämlich beide Programme ins "Gehege" und bremsen sich gegenseitig - z. B. durch nicht synchronisierte Zugriffe - aus. 
Daher ist der Rückgang der Faltleistung bei Nutzung von 7 Threads im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes "vorprogrammiert".

Nutzt Du nur 3 Kerne/6 Threads, laufen beide Programme nebeneinander, ohne sich zu stören (soweit das möglich ist) - daher der höhere Punkteausstoß gegenüber 7 Threads.
Nutzt Du aber alle 8 Threads zum Falten und startest dann ein zweites Programm, so gewährt der Scheduler dem zweiten Programm alle benötigten Resourcen - und damit dann zeitweilig auch den alleinigen Zugriff auf die CPU - was den Faltvorgang dann, da mit niedrigerer Priorität gestartet, natürlich noch stärker einschränkt - daher der noch höhere "Punktverlust".
Zu guter Letzt:
Wenn man 6 "folding-Threads" 7 CPU-Threads zuweist steigert es die Faltleistung nicht, da das BS nur für die Nutzung "vollständiger" Kerne bzw eine gerade Anzahl von Threads optimiert ist - wegen der bereits oben beschriebenen Problematik.
Daher verteilt sich dann die Berechnung mit auf den 7. Threads (solange kein weiteres Programm läuft), ohne die Gesamtleistung des Systems zu erhöhen . . .

Merke:
Kerne können unterschiedliche Programme "bedienen", 2 Threads *eines* Kerns aber nicht.

Ich hoffe, Dir hiermit ein klein wenig "auf die Sprünge" geholfen zu haben . . .


----------



## wolf7 (4. Oktober 2012)

was mich halt immer noch stört ist, dass der Einbruch so krass ist. Wieso wird dann nicht der von anderen apps blockierte f@h Thread auf die anderen cpu threads ausgelagert? weil dann dürfte die Faltleistung doch eig nicht so krass einbrechen, sondern nur um eben die Prozent, die die anderen apps an prozessorzeit klauen, vllt ein wenig mehr, oder seh ich das etwa falsch? Die Faltleistung bricht ja quasi auf ein Viertel ein von dem was möglich wäre. Ich meine Apps, die aufn quadcore optimiert sind mit vier threads laufen ja meist auch, entsprechende Rechenleistung vorausgesetzt, problemlos auf nem dual core. Vor allem bei dem Windows Sheduler ist doch der exklusive Zugriff auf einen einzelnen Thread eine Utopie. Selbst eine Single Core Anwendung wird häufig auf mehrere Kerne verteilt. Sieht man ja eben auch daran, dass wenn ich den 6 threads 7 cpu threads zuweise, keiner mehr zu 100% läuft.


----------



## picar81_4711 (5. Oktober 2012)

wolf7 schrieb:


> was mich halt immer noch stört ist, dass der Einbruch so krass ist. Wieso wird dann nicht der von anderen apps blockierte f@h Thread auf die anderen cpu threads ausgelagert? weil dann dürfte die Faltleistung doch eig nicht so krass einbrechen, sondern nur um eben die Prozent, die die anderen apps an prozessorzeit klauen, vllt ein wenig mehr, oder seh ich das etwa falsch? Die Faltleistung bricht ja quasi auf ein Viertel ein von dem was möglich wäre. Ich meine Apps, die aufn quadcore optimiert sind mit vier threads laufen ja meist auch, entsprechende Rechenleistung vorausgesetzt, problemlos auf nem dual core. Vor allem bei dem Windows Sheduler ist doch der exklusive Zugriff auf einen einzelnen Thread eine Utopie. Selbst eine Single Core Anwendung wird häufig auf mehrere Kerne verteilt. Sieht man ja eben auch daran, dass wenn ich den 6 threads 7 cpu threads zuweise, keiner mehr zu 100% läuft.


 Tja.....wenn man die CPU bei einer (Falt)Arbeit stört, dann wird sie im Verhältnis sehr langsam.....sie braucht wieder eine gewisse Zeit, bis sie sich ordnen kann, also synchron läuft......und das sind dann die Einbrüche....
Wenn ich bei meiner Arbeit (auch nur kurz) gestört werde, dann bin ich auch nur noch halb so schnell, da ich immer wieder schauen muss, wo ich gewesen bin........


----------



## T0M@0 (5. Oktober 2012)

Vielleicht hilft es ja die Priorität von idle auf low oder noch höher zu stellen?


----------



## Thosch (5. Oktober 2012)

Kurzen Zwischenruf von mir: Hab ja ne 560 Ti am Falten, welche wäre als nächste Aufrüstoption empfehlenswert, so vom Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis her gesehen (660Ti vllt.?) ? Sind die Keppler besser oder nur effektiver oder beides ?


----------



## PAUI (5. Oktober 2012)

Fermi ist am effektivsten. du musst nach der DP Leistung schauen (double precision)
500 er serie Nvidia-Geforce-500-Serie
600 er serie Nvidia-Geforce-600-Serie

ich würde an deiner stelle zur GTX 560 Ti 448 oder GTX 570 greifen.

oder du sparst und wartest am besten auf die 700er serie, wenn ich mich nicht irre sollen die mehr auf GPGPU sein.


----------



## wolf7 (5. Oktober 2012)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Vielleicht hilft es ja die Priorität von idle auf low oder noch höher zu stellen?


 
ungern, da so echt das ganze System ausgebremst wird. Das merkt man dann echt richtig krass. Was mir nur halt aufgefallen ist, der x6 bricht genau so ein, wenn ein Kern belastet wird. Aber der i7-3820 meines Kollegen bricht interessanterweise nicht so krass ein, wenn ein kern noch was anderes zu tun hat. Keine Ahnung, ob der mehr Reserven oder so hat... auf jeden fall sagt core temp zb. dass der Verbrauch der cpu beim falten nur 85W beträgt, obwohl der ne TDP von 130W hat.


----------



## Thosch (6. Oktober 2012)

PAUI schrieb:


> ...
> ich würde an deiner stelle zur GTX 560 Ti 448 oder GTX 570 greifen.
> 
> oder du sparst und wartest am besten auf die 700er serie, wenn ich mich nicht irre sollen die mehr auf GPGPU sein.


 Von meiner jetzigen auf ne Ti 448 "aufzurüsten" bringt mMn nicht viel, ebenso auf die 570. Wenn denn die 600er nicht so die "Falter" sind werd` ich wohl die Generation auslassen und hoffen das die 700er besser geht, bzw. faltet.


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Oktober 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Von meiner jetzigen auf ne Ti 448 "aufzurüsten" bringt mMn nicht viel, ebenso auf die 570.



Aus der Praxis:
Der Outcome von einer 560Ti zu einer 570 erhöht sich um ca. 25%



Thosch schrieb:


> Wenn denn die 600er nicht so der "Falter" sind werd` ich wohl die Generation auslassen und hoffen das die 700er wieder gut geht, bzw. faltet.


 
Zumindest aus momentaner Sicht gebe ich dir recht
Kann aber natürlich sein, dass sich das Verhältnis durch Verbesserung/Verfeinerung der Clienten noch etwas verschiebt
Die 600er *sind* bessere Karten (Stromverbrauch/Temp/Lautheit) verschenken aber einfach ihr Potenzial beim Falten

Wenn du also eine 670er kaufst dann bekommst du dafür (ca.) die Faltleistung einer 570er bei weniger Stromverbrauch etc.


----------



## Abductee (6. Oktober 2012)

Ist die 560 Ti 448 nicht fast ident mit einer 570er?


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Oktober 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> Ist die 560 Ti 448 nicht fast ident mit einer 570er?



Doch, ist sie 

Mal noch eine ganz andere Frage:
Ist mischteriöööös - bei den neuen GPU-WU's 8043/44/45 verlieren meine 570er ihren Vorsprung auf die 560Ti's und bringen +/- gleichviel
Kann das jemand bestätigen?


----------



## Thosch (6. Oktober 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Aus der Praxis:
> Der Outcome von einer 560Ti zu einer 570 erhöht sich um ca. 25%
> ...


Nun gut, das wäre ja schon mal ein "kleiner Hüpfer" nach vorn ... 



Bumblebee schrieb:


> ...
> Wenn du also eine 670er kaufst dann bekommst du dafür (ca.) die Faltleistung einer 570er bei weniger Stromverbrauch etc.


Brauchbare Aussage.   Alt. könnte ich auch meine GraKa noch untervolten ...   ... (Hatte gerade das akt. Heft vor den opt. Sensoren ...  ...)


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Oktober 2012)

*GOTTVERDAMMMTE HAKKKE* 

Sorry - aber musste sein

Jetzt ist wieder (mindestens) einer von ihren Servern am Ar*** und ich kriege etliche (NON_BIG-) SMP's nicht übermittelt
Wenn die uns nicht mehr wollen dann sollen sie es sagen - ich würde ein paar Tausender im Jahr sparen ohne die Falterei


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Oktober 2012)

Mein Beileid Bumbelbee. 
Wie üblich für solche Geschichten sind diese am Wochenende.


----------



## Schmicki (6. Oktober 2012)

@Bumble
Ich fühle mit dir. Bei mir hängt eine *P6991* schon seit mittlerweile 14 Stunden und 9 vergeblichen Uploadversuchen. Sowas ist natürlich sehr ärgerlich und kommt am liebsten am Wochenende vor. 
Wir hatten letzten Donnerstag auch einen Totalausfall des Firmenservers. Nix ging am PC und wir haben mittags Feierabend gemacht. Ich liebe Netzwerklizenzen.


----------



## acer86 (6. Oktober 2012)

Mein Beileid Bumble

ich bekomm auch seit 3 Tagen nur die singel core SMP wu´s mit 88Point´s die laufen zwar mit 28sek TPF aber bringen auch nur zwischen 780-820 punkte


----------



## picar81_4711 (6. Oktober 2012)

Schon wieder am Wochenende, das die einen Serverausfall haben!
Und auf Folding@home haben die sich auch überhaupt nicht zum letzten Ausfall geäussert, ist anscheinend selbstverständlich, dass man weiterfaltet!


----------



## Wolvie (6. Oktober 2012)

Huhuuuu
mein 2600k @4.0Ghz macht gerade bei einer 7024 unglaubliche 50.600 PPD! 

@Bumble: Mein Beileid.


----------



## Topper_Harley (6. Oktober 2012)

Geile WU 

Mein 3770k macht *zusammen* mit der 670 im mom. nur 54000 PPD ....


----------



## Amigafan (6. Oktober 2012)

Wenn etwas schief läuft, dann richtig . . . 

Es fing "relativ" harmlos an: 
Mein UNTS-Stick war wieder einmal der Meinung, nach einem 24-Stunden-Reset sich nicht wieder ins Netz einloggen zu müssen - das läuft normalerweise automatisch und - fast immer - problemlos.
Das Ergebnis:
Mehr aus 6 Stunden kein Internet und damit weder Up-noch Downloads. 
Aber das war leider nicht alles:
Einige Ergebnis-Server haben wohl - wie Bumblebee auch schon bemerkt hat - Probleme mit der Annahme einiger Faltergebnisse. 
Wie sollte es auch anders sein - auch einige verspätet gesendete WU´s wurden bei mir nicht angenommen (eine WU habe ich heute nach dem *36*! Uploadversuch gelöscht).  
Ich weiß also wie Du dich fühlst, Bumble . . . 
Im Endergebnis blieben dann von normal etwa 98K PPD nur knappe 70K übrig . . .    


Doch heute kam es noch schlimmer:

Zum Löschen der nicht "versendbaren" WU schloß ich den Clienten und spielte noch ein Linux-Update ein, um nach einem Neustart den Rechner ungestört weiterfalten lassen zu können - doch dazu sollte es nicht mehr kommen. 
Der Rechner weigerte sich standhaft, neu zu booten . . . 
Eine Überprüfung der Spannungen an den NT-Steckern ergab ein völliges Fehlen der Versorgungsspannungen - werder 5 noch 12 Volt messbar. Einzig die 5V-USB-Spannung im MoBo-Stecker war vorhanden - sichtbar an einigen Kontroll-LED´s auf dem MoBo . . . 
Also schnell das NT getauscht und - nichts! Dasselbe Ergebnis . . . 

Da ich einen Kurzschluß vermutete, entfernte ich den EPS-Stecker für die CPU-Spannungsversorgung und versuchte einen Neustart - und siehe da, beide NT´s "erwachten" wieder und lieferten alle erforderlichen Versorgungsspannungen.

Ergebnis:
Ein defektes ASUS P8P67 Pro (Spawas defekt) - und ein i7 2700K, der der Überprüfung bedurfte.


Mittlerweile habe ich auf meinem ASRock Z68Pro3-M, auf dem mein 2600K "sein Zuhause" hatte, den i7 2700K installiert. 
Eine Reinigung des Rechners  - vor allem des Noctua DH-14C - stand schon längere Zeit auf meiner to-do-Liste  

Positiver "Nebeneffekt"
Der i7 2700K läuft - ohne Änderung der Einstellungen im Bios (einzig den Multi von 42 auf 43 erhöht) mit 4,3GHz faltstabil   - mehr hab ich noch nicht ausprobiert 

Er faltet jetzt eine 6099er Wu - mit knapp 37K PPD


----------



## Abductee (6. Oktober 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Positiver "Nebeneffekt"
> Der i7 2700K läuft - ohne Änderung der Einstellungen im Bios (einzig den Multi von 42 auf 43 erhöht) mit 4,3GHz faltstabil   - mehr hab ich noch nicht ausprobiert


 
Das der Stabil läuft wundert mich nicht, die Vcore wird automatisch mit dem höheren Takt mit angehoben.
Ich würd dringend kontrollieren wie hoch die Spannung ist.


----------



## Amigafan (6. Oktober 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> Das der Stabil läuft wundert mich nicht, die Vcore wird automatisch mit dem höheren Takt mit angehoben.
> Ich würd dringend kontrollieren wie hoch die Spannung ist.



Zu Deiner Beruhigung - ich arbeite mit einer fixen V-Core - da ändert sich nix, egal was passiert . . .


----------



## PAUI (6. Oktober 2012)

da könnteste viellei mit nem offset arbeiten und den geringer drehen habe bei meinem 3770K z.b. Offset -0.040 stehen. bei 4,5 GHz.


----------



## picar81_4711 (7. Oktober 2012)

Jo, mit den Spannungen muss man aufpassen, die heutigen Mainboards sind so selbstständig, die erhöhen die Spannung, das es grad so pfeifft.....


----------



## Amigafan (7. Oktober 2012)

PAUI schrieb:


> da könnteste viellei mit nem offset arbeiten und den geringer drehen habe bei meinem 3770K z.b. Offset -0.040 stehen. bei 4,5 GHz.


 

??? 

Muss ich das jetzt verstehen? 

Bei fixer V-Core-Einstellung gibt es weder einen Offset noch eine Spannungsänderung beim Ändern der "Arbeitsfrequenz" - deswegen heißt diese Einstellung *fix*!!!


----------



## robbi1204 (7. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe hier auch noch 3 WU die net zum Server "zurückwollen", ist recht ärgerlich.


----------



## Schmicki (7. Oktober 2012)

Schmicki schrieb:


> ... Bei mir hängt eine *P6991* schon seit mittlerweile 14 Stunden und 9 vergeblichen Uploadversuchen...


 
Olé, die WU wurde vor ein paar Minuten endlich gesendet. Nach über 30 Stunden. Bin mal gespannt, wie viel Punkte es noch dafür gibt. 

ich hoffe, dass es jetzt bei euch auch wieder klappt mit dem Hochladen!?


----------



## robbi1204 (7. Oktober 2012)

Sowie ich das sehe sind meine 3 WU´s dann auch endlich gesendet.


----------



## PAUI (7. Oktober 2012)

@Amigafan bei ner Fix Vcore steht die Spannung in jedem State zur verfügung also wenn er sich runtertaktet.
und per Offset wird jeder state einzel an das offset angepasst. so spart man z.b. strom ein.


----------



## Uwe64LE (7. Oktober 2012)

Offset bringt aber IMO nur was für Leute, die ihren PC öfter mal idle´n lassen.
So wie ich das einschätze gibt´s hier aber nur 2 user Gruppen:
Die einen folden 24/7 und die anderen folden wenn der Rechner an ist und machen
ansonsten ihre Kiste aus. Offset bringt also nix. Fixer V core ist schon iO.


----------



## Amigafan (7. Oktober 2012)

Danke, Uwe64LE - Du nimmst mir die Erklärung ab - bei Dauerbetrieb brauche ich weder Stromspar-Mechanismen noch irgendwelche V-Core-Änderungen . . .  
Und wenn man dazu ein genügsames MoBo nimmt und den GraKa-Kern der CPU zur Anzeige, ist es kaum möglich, noch "genügsamer" mit Energie umzugehen - ausser man stellt das Falten ein (was hier *extrem *unerwünscht wäre) und schaltet den Rechner ab (was *extrem *wenig zur Forschung beitrüge)


----------



## PAUI (7. Oktober 2012)

*Tha_Playah* hatte sich bei mir gemeldet ob ich ihm nicht auch mal zum Falten verhelfen kann.

er hat nen i7-3930K auf 4,5 GHz per Wakü.
und hab ihm Debian 7 mit ner grafischen oberfläche installiert.
ich hab ihm auch den Corehack installiert er faltet grade an einer 8101 und hat nur ne tpf von 44 min hab selber ausgerechnet.
aber per V7 er, wäre vielleicht v6er besser?

tpf zeiten
16:57:05:WU00:FS00:0xa5:Completed 0 out of 250000 steps  (0%)
17:41:10:WU00:FS00:0xa5:Completed 2500 out of 250000 steps  (1%)
18:24:55:WU00:FS00:0xa5:Completed 5000 out of 250000 steps  (2%)
19:09:43:WU00:FS00:0xa5:Completed 7500 out of 250000 steps  (3%)
19:53:49:WU00:FS00:0xa5:Completed 10000 out of 250000 steps  (4%)


----------



## acer86 (7. Oktober 2012)

Wer Sprengt den da die *HISTORY* ?..................................das war *PCGH* die gehen ab wie Nie




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PAUI (7. Oktober 2012)

hätteste in "eine würdigung" rein tun können


----------



## picar81_4711 (8. Oktober 2012)

PAUI schrieb:


> *Tha_Playah* hatte sich bei mir gemeldet ob ich ihm nicht auch mal zum Falten verhelfen kann.
> 
> er hat nen i7-3930K auf 4,5 GHz per Wakü.
> und hab ihm Debian 7 mit ner grafischen oberfläche installiert.
> ...


Jo, mach V6 + TheKraken drauf.....ich komm mit 4,2GHZ auf ca. 31min......und ich persönlich wäre auch noch für Ubuntu 10.10

Hat er schon 4 Rams drinnen, also Quadchannel? Das macht nämlich viel aus...!


----------



## PAUI (8. Oktober 2012)

ok da verweise ich auf das hier, ich habe meinen 3770K auf 4,5 GHz und komme nur auf 38min tpf ich glaube der v7er ist wirklich unbrauchbar für Bigwu´s. aber the kraken ist doch nur bei multi cpu systemen von vorteil?
wollte eigl. bei debian bleiben hmm.
werde wohl auf ubuntu wechseln aber nur zuhause auf dem server werde ich debian lassen.
hat jemand nen howto für ubuntu bzw. debian wegen freigeben vom folding ordner wegen hfm.net? oder wie macht ihr das bei euch?


----------



## picar81_4711 (8. Oktober 2012)

PAUI schrieb:


> ........ aber the kraken ist doch nur bei multi cpu systemen von vorteil?
> wollte eigl. bei debian bleiben hmm.
> werde wohl auf ubuntu wechseln aber nur zuhause auf dem server werde ich debian lassen.
> hat jemand nen howto für ubuntu bzw. debian wegen freigeben vom folding ordner wegen hfm.net? oder wie macht ihr das bei euch?


Nein, TheKraken tut auch deutlich seine Wirkung bei Single-CPUs, damit die TPF-Schwankungen weg sind, die bis zu 20min bei mir ausgemacht haben.....
Hier der Link für Ubuntu 10.10 mit Anleitung: [Ubuntu]


----------



## PAUI (8. Oktober 2012)

installiere es mir grade in ner VM.
geht da auch ubuntu server 10.10


----------



## Amigafan (8. Oktober 2012)

Es ist doch immer wieder schön zu sehen, dass keine WU "verloren" geht 

Eine 6974er Wu hat es nach mehr als 24 Stunden und *45*!  erfolglosen Uploadversuchen beim *46*. Versuch geschafft, den Work-Server "zu bedienen". 
Was da wohl an Punkten noch übrig bleibt?


----------



## PAUI (8. Oktober 2012)

habs grad in der VM gehabt naja so angetan davon bin ich nun nicht. werde wohl beim server bei debian 6 bleiben wenn ich den mal neu aufsetzen muss. und zuhause debian 7.


----------



## Thosch (8. Oktober 2012)

Amigafan;4621179... und schaltet den Rechner ab (was [B schrieb:
			
		

> extrem [/B]wenig zur Forschung beitrüge)


 Was aber auch *extrem* Nerven-schonend sein kann ...


----------



## wolf7 (8. Oktober 2012)

ach mann ich hab immer noch connection Probleme. Mit assign3.stanford.edu:80 verbindet er zwar meist zum assignmend server, aber dort holt er ja wie es scheint sich nur die IP, vom Server, wo er dann die WU herunterlädt (das dann wieder @Port 8080). Eben hatte ich fast ne Stunde "http gateway time out error" und heute nacht hat auch mein PC ungewollt relativ lang sich gelangweilt. Da war glaub ich wieder die Meldung, dass der Server nicht reagiert hat oder so.


----------



## Amigafan (8. Oktober 2012)

So - jetzt ist es passiert:

Ich bin seit heute nicht mehr unter den TOP10-Punkte-Produzierern - MoBo sei "Dank"      

Und solange ich für meine Nvidias nur 762Xer_Schrott_WU´s und für meine "kleinen" CPU´s nur 8001er Schrott bekomme, wird sich nichts daran ändern  - ausser ich bringe wieder einen 2600K-Falter "in Stellung"   (oder noch was "dickeres"  )


----------



## PAUI (8. Oktober 2012)

na kannst doch die flags ändern? für die kleine cpu´s.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Oktober 2012)

@Amigafan: Mein Beild 

Ich hoffe für dich und alle anderen Falter, dass die Durststrecke bald vorüber ist.


----------



## acer86 (8. Oktober 2012)

Das unmögliche ist war geworden, unser clanführer und Falt-Großmeister Bumblebee wurde vom Thron gestoßen (zumindest vorerst)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abductee (8. Oktober 2012)

Das ist sicher der Winter, da werden die Fluginsekten/Bären immer träger


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Oktober 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> Das ist sicher der Winter, da werden die Fluginsekten/Bären immer träger



S t i m m t - i c h  s c h r e i b e  s c h o n  l a n g s a m e r


----------



## picar81_4711 (8. Oktober 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> Das ist sicher der Winter, da werden die Fluginsekten/Bären immer träger


.....und verpuppen sich irgendwann zu etwas größerem......?


----------



## Kannibalenleiche (8. Oktober 2012)

Wieso habe ich mit meinem System nur so etwa 10k PPD? Ist GCN so schlecht für F@H oder muss ich noch irgendwelche Tweaks anwenden?


----------



## Schmidde (8. Oktober 2012)

Wem fällt was auf? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die WU steht fast 100x in der History...



Hier das Log(ende)



Spoiler





```
[08:39:49] Completed 250000 out of 250000 steps  (100%)
[08:39:50] DynamicWrapper: Finished Work Unit: sleep=10000
[08:40:00] 
[08:40:00] Finished Work Unit:
[08:40:00] - Reading up to 768912 from "work/wudata_05.trr": Read 768912
[08:40:00] trr file hash check passed.
[08:40:00] - Reading up to 455936 from "work/wudata_05.xtc": Read 455936
[08:40:00] xtc file hash check passed.
[08:40:00] edr file hash check passed.
[08:40:00] logfile size: 25069
[08:40:00] Leaving Run
[08:40:04] - Writing 1255321 bytes of core data to disk...
[08:40:04] Done: 1254809 -> 1192825 (compressed to 95.0 percent)
[08:40:04]   ... Done.
[08:40:05] - Shutting down core
[08:40:05] 
[08:40:05] Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
[08:40:09] CoreStatus = 64 (100)
[08:40:09] Sending work to server
[08:40:09] Project: 8001 (Run 1, Clone 47, Gen 123)


[08:40:09] + Attempting to send results [October 7 08:40:09 UTC]
[08:40:17] + Results successfully sent
[08:40:17] Thank you for your contribution to Folding@Home.
[08:40:17] + Number of Units Completed: 63

[08:40:22] + -oneunit flag given and have now finished a unit. Exiting.
```




Weiß nicht was mein HFM da treibt, die WU scheint ganz normal hochgeladen worden zu sein


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Oktober 2012)

@Schmidde: Wen sie auch fast 100X gezählt wird passt es doch. 


Edit:


Kannibalenleiche schrieb:


> Wieso habe ich mit meinem System nur so etwa 10k PPD? Ist GCN so schlecht für F@H oder muss ich noch irgendwelche Tweaks anwenden?


Hallo 
Kommt drauf an was du alles falten lässt und mit welchen Einstellungen > ich geh davon aus das du das System in deiner Signatur meinst:
Nur der X4 955: 10kPPD passen. 
Nur die HD 7950 und in Kombination mit dem X4 955: Bin überfragt da unsere ATI-Falter hier tragen ihre Werte nicht so zuverlässig auf unserer Teamseite ein und ich selber habe nur Nvidias am Start. 

Teamseite


----------



## Amigafan (8. Oktober 2012)

Kannibalenleiche schrieb:


> Wieso habe ich mit meinem System nur so etwa 10k PPD? Ist GCN so schlecht für F@H oder muss ich noch irgendwelche Tweaks anwenden?


 
Hast Du im V7er unter dem Reiter *Slots* den GPU-Slot editiert und als "client-type" advanced angegeben?
Nur dann faltet Deine GPU mit dem Core A16 und bringt maximale Punkte.
Zusätzlich solltest Du einen Kern für die Graka freilassen, also mit deinem X4 955 nur "*- smp 3*" zum Falten nutzen.

Nichtsdestotrotz glaube ich, dass eine HD5870 bei AMD-GPU´s immer noch das "non-plus-ultra" darstellt - meine schaft fast 9,5K PPD (exakt 9493 PPD)  - und "ein paar" stabile Mehr-MHz wären sogar noch drin


----------



## Abductee (9. Oktober 2012)

Hab heute meine neue Maus bekommen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mihapiha (9. Oktober 2012)

Das ist eine coole Maus. Ich habe mich aus irgenteinem Grund immer auf Razor Mäuse festgelegt. Ich habe seit vielen vielen Jahren keine andere Maus mehr benutzt. Ich finde es aber sehr cool hier und wieder mal andere Mäuse zu sehen.


----------



## Timmy99 (9. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe mich nochmal ein wenig mit OC befasst, nachdem ich vor ~1 Jahr entnervt wegen einem statischen VCore aufgab 
Ich habe mich möglichst kurz gefasst, damit das hier kein Übertakter-Beitrag wird, der ins "Overclocking: Prozessoren" Thema muss
Hier die Ergebnisse:

*!*.Bitte denkt daran, dass es sich hier nicht um Sandy und Ivy Bridge  handelt, ich kann es nicht oft genug betonen. Ich weiß wie schnell  vorbeizappende User die Werte hier 1-1 übernehmen, und dann was  schiefgehen kann.*!*

CPU: i7 860
Mainboard: MSI P55 GD-80 (Bios 1.A0)
21% mehr Leistung ((bezogen auf einen 1-Core Benchmark, berechnet mit dem Dreisatz))
18% mehr Verbrauch
3-4% mehr Effizienz
22% mehr PPD (Details siehe am Ende des Beitrags)


NACHER - VORHER (reine Informationen)

310W - 270W (PC Verbrauch, ohne GPU Last (GTX470, ca 20W gehen auf ihr Konto)
3,52GHz - 2,80GHz
68°C - 60°C (Luftkühlung, 340W TDP)
stabil - stabil (Prime95 und folding)

Bios-Settings:

167 MHz BLCK - 133 MHz BLCK
2. Ramteiler - 3. Ramteiler (1. Ramteiler, also der niedrigste ist beim P55 Chipsatz (1156 Sockel) nicht empfohlen)
1,187 VCore ([fix] - 1,216 real) *-* Auto VCore (0,888 - 1,184 real)
Turbo aus - Turbo an
HT aus - HT aus

EIST an - EIST Auto
C-State an - C-State an

Fakten:
- Alle hier geschriebenen Infos beziehen sich auf *Nehalem* CPUs wie i7 860. Diese Werte sind nur bedingt, bzw. gar nicht mit Sandy Bridge vergleichbar / anwendbar!
- Wird EIST nicht *explizit* eingeschaltet, steigt der Idle Verbrauch wegen dem fixen VCore von 180W auf über 200W
- C-State sollte immer aktiviert sein. Erst wenn die Taktraten 4Ghz übersteigen sollen, sollte C-State deaktiviert werden, da der "wumms" von Last zu Idle so stark wird, dass die CPU abschmiert.
- Sobald man Auto-Vcore im Bios deaktiviert, wird der Vcore automatisch gefixt. Eine automatische Regelung im Idle findet nicht mehr statt! Um den Idle-Verbrauch nicht explodiern zu lassen EIST und C-State aktivieren!
- Ab einem BLCK von ~145 werden je nach Board unnatürlich hohe VCore Werte angesetzt. Aufpassen.
- Sobald der Ram-Teiler nicht mehr auf Auto steht, verliert man auch den Auto-VCore. Unbedingt 1600er oder schnelleren Ram beim OC verwenden.


Folding@home Fakten:
CPU: i7 860 (HT aus)
Kühlung: Luft (Zalman CNPS 10X Extreme)

ohne OC: 2,8Ghz
Projekt: 7017
PPD: ~20k
Temp: 60°C (heißester Kern)

mit OC: 3,52Ghz
Projekt: 7017
PPD: ~24,4k
Temp: 65°C (heißester Kern)


Fazit: Das ausloten der Spannung und Leistung lohnt sich. Viele User hier im Forum und Internet haben es bewiesen, ich gehöre nun auch dazu. Erstellt habe ich diesen Beitrag, um ein bisschen Klarheit in der VCore-Sache im 1156er Sockel zu schaffen. Viele schreiben 1,2-1,25VCore und gut ist, aber dass dabei der Auto-VCore flöten geht, und EIST sowie C-State eingeschaltet werden müssen, um den heiligen Idle-Verbrauch zu wahren, vergessen einige. Bitte denkt auch daran, dass es sich hier nicht um Sandy und Ivy Bridge handelt, ich kann es nicht oft genug betonen. Ich weiß wie schnell vorbeizappende User die Werte hier 1-1 übernehmen, und dann was schiefgehen kann.


PS: Sehr schöne Maus Abductee. folding@home, und unser Team immer present unterm Handballen


----------



## Abductee (9. Oktober 2012)

Ich würd HT unbedingt eingeschalten, hast du es wegen der Temperatur ausgeschalten?


----------



## Timmy99 (9. Oktober 2012)

Mit HT stehe ich momentan etwas auf Kriegsfuß. Schalte ich es ein, steigt der reine CPU Verbrauch um 30W, die Temperaturen steigen um bis zu 10°C. Ob sich das rentiert habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert. Von den PPD her bemerke ich bisher keinen abbruch. Ich denke, dass folding@home ohne HT weitaus anfälliger auf "Störungen" seiner Threads reagiert, wie hier vor kurzem diskutiert (finde die Beiträge gerade nicht).
Die PPD brechen dann nicht so schnell ein, wenn kurz nur 50% eines Kerns (HT -> 8 Threads -> 12,5% der CPU) beansprucht werden, als 100% eines Kerns (ohne HT -> 4 Threads -> 25% der CPU). 
Das ist so, als würde picar81_4711 8 Arme haben, von denen dann 1 Arm kurz eine nebensächlichkeit erledigt, und die restlichen 7 weiter Proteine kneten. Würde picar81_4711 nur 4 Arme haben, und müsste 1 davon wegziehen, fiele ein doppelt so großer Anteil *bei gleicher Zeit* seiner Arbeitskraft für nebensächlichkeiten weg. Ergebnis: mehr PDD brechen weg.
Kurzum: Ich konnte wirklich keinen Unterschied erkennen, ob nun HT ein, oder ausgeschaltet war. Vorausgesetzt ist dabei ein extrem sauberes Windows, ohne Aufgabenplanung, ohne Sidebar, ohne irgendwelche besagten Nebensächlichkeiten. Einen Langzeittest über mehrere WUs habe ich nicht gemacht, und unter Linux kann ich leider auch keine Aussage treffen.
Kann auch gut sein dass ich mich gerade in Widersprüche verzettle, und HT tatsächlich immer aktiviert sein sollte. Einen langen Test habe ich aber wie gesagt noch nicht durchgeführt.

EDIT:
Was ich gerade getestet habe und sagen kann ist folgendes:
ohne HT:
293W
68°C
1,216 real VCore

mit HT:
319W
75°C
1,216 real VCore



Test mit absichtlicher Störung eines Threads/Kerns:
Alle 4 Kerne ungestört: 2,3 Mio O/s
1 Programm stört, indem es 1/4 Thread klaut: 1,7 Mio O/s

Alle 8 Kerne ungestört: 2,3 Mio O/s
1 Programm stört, indem es 1/8 Threads klaut: 2,01 Mio O/s

Heißt: HT bringt theoretisch wirklich einen Vorteil. Dieser greift aber nur, wenn folgende Kriterien eintreffen, und zwar alle gleichzeitig:
- folding@home muss auf 7-8 Threads auf Vollast laufen.
- der "Störer" darf insgesamt nicht mehr als 1 Thread, oder 12,5% der CPU beanspruchen.
- der "Störer" darf allgemein keine "Sache" sein, die mehr als 1 Thread beanspruchen kann.

Sobald folding@home nicht mindestens 7 Threads voll auslastet, oder fremde Anwendungen mehr als 12,5% der CPU-leistung beanspruchen, fällt der Vorteil HT weg.
Sobald folding@home nur ein Fitzel seiner 7 Threads nicht beansprucht, z.B auf smp-6 läuft, oder anderweitig viel Rechenlast "zur CPU stößt", bricht die Leistung theoretisch genauso weg, wie ohne HT.

HT kann also im besten fall den PPD Verlust halbieren, bzw die "fremde" Rechenlast von bis zu 25% auf bis zu 12,5% drücken. Allgemein wird die verlorene Rechenleistung halbiert.

Soweit bin ich mit meiner Logik gekommen. Wir müssten mal genau ausrechen, was nun effizienter wäre. 26W mehr Verbrauch in kauf nehmen, um sich durch HT mehr Leistung zu erkaufen, oder HT auszuschalten, und den bis zu doppelt so hohen PPD-Verlust (im vergleich zu HT) durch Effizienz zu rechtfertigen. Hierbei sei noch gesagt, dass die HT-Verbrauchswerte von Nehalem stammen. Ob Intel bei Sandy und Ivy den 8-Thread Bonus optimiert hat, müsste uns ein Forum-Mitglied mitteilen 
Nicht zu vergessen ist der PPD Bonus, der höher ausfällt je eher die WU fertig berechnet zurückgeht.


----------



## mihapiha (9. Oktober 2012)

Komisch. Bei mir machte HT bei allen Intel CPUs die ich hatte, schon einen massiveren Unterschied. Kann aber auch durchaus darauf zurückzuführen sein, dass die WUs vorher anders waren und das mit HT die P6900 kamen. Seinerzeit ja die Big-WUs...


----------



## LuXTuX (9. Oktober 2012)

Moin,

ich falte ab heute auch wieder mit. Mein Laptop mit einem i7-2630QM wird nun mitrechnen


----------



## LuXTuX (9. Oktober 2012)

achja, unter Ubuntu 12.10 64Bit. so für die Statistik


----------



## Abductee (9. Oktober 2012)

Die PPD wären da ganz interessant zu wissen.
Loggst du auch die Temperaturen mit?


----------



## LuXTuX (9. Oktober 2012)

Projekt P6975 17% 12582 PPD 
die Temperaturen liegen im Moment so bei 77 bis 85 Grad.

na mal schauen, geht ja erst los


----------



## PAUI (9. Oktober 2012)

mir hat immernoch keiner zwecks v7 oder lieber auf v6 wechseln geantwortet gibt es dort probleme zwecks wu´s kriegen?
also kriege ich dort die gleichen wu´s wie im v7er?
und wie kann ich da hfm.net einbinden aber nicht lokal der server steht ja in Frankfurt.


----------



## mihapiha (9. Oktober 2012)

Die Sache ist folgende: V6 ist meiner Meinung nach stabiler und einfacher, wenn man zusätzliche Programme wie TheKraken, HFM.net usw. nutzt, um die Faltleistung zu steigern. Der V7 soll schneller sein, da eine WU bereits heruntergeladen wird, während die alte noch gefaltet wird. Dadurch ist die CPU nicht länger im Leerlauf während download- und upload-Phasen. Ich halte den V7 noch etwas zu unreif für 24/7 Falter, da es besonders problematisch ist, zusätzliche Programme richtig einzustellen. 

Ich würde sagen, der V7 Client hat wirklich nur in seltenen Fällen wirklich die Nase vorn, und ich würde noch zum V6 tendieren. V7 ist aber meiner Meinung nach aufgrund der "grafischen Oberfläche" doch etwas angenehmer für F@H Neulinge...


----------



## PAUI (9. Oktober 2012)

aber die faltleistung ist sehr mager.
schaffe es nicht eine 8101 big auf 4,5 GHz in der deadline zu falten. mit nem 3770K.


----------



## Muschkote (9. Oktober 2012)

Der 3770K hat ja auch nur 4 Kerne, wurde nicht schon mehrfach erwähnt, dass es damit nicht zu schaffen ist?
Anders sollte das bei deinem Kumpel mit dem 3930K aussehen, der müsste die WUs eigentlich schaffen. 
Ich verweise mal sportlich auf picar_4711, der hat 2 von der Sorte am rödeln.


----------



## mihapiha (9. Oktober 2012)

PAUI schrieb:


> aber die faltleistung ist sehr mager.
> schaffe es nicht eine 8101 big auf 4,5 GHz in der deadline zu falten. mit nem 3770K.


 
Das wundert mich nicht. Mein Core i7 3930k @ 4,4 GHz schaffte auch nur knapp die Deadline - und der ist sicher viel schneller...


----------



## PAUI (9. Oktober 2012)

kumpel nicht, er hatte mich per pn angeschrieben ob ich ihm nicht mal helfen könnte.
du vergisst aber das der 3770K 8 Threads hat, also 8 logische kerne.


----------



## wolf7 (9. Oktober 2012)

PAUI schrieb:


> kumpel nicht, er hatte mich per pn angeschrieben ob ich ihm nicht mal helfen könnte.
> du vergisst aber das der 3770K 8 Threads hat, also 8 logische kerne.


 
der 3930K hat 12, wenn du von logischen Kernen redest... oder wie meinst du das?

edit: oh shit, hab vergessen den V6 dienst zu deaktivieren, nun hat der sich ne neue WU geholt. Der V7er hat aber auch noch zu tun... schlimm wenn ich die V6er fallen lasse?


----------



## picar81_4711 (9. Oktober 2012)

PAUI schrieb:


> kumpel nicht, er hatte mich per pn angeschrieben ob ich ihm nicht mal helfen könnte.
> du vergisst aber das der 3770K 8 Threads hat, also 8 logische kerne.


...und das ist zu wenig....Du brauchst mind. 6 echte Kerne, also 12 Threads.....und pro Kern mind. 4,2GHZ, dass Du noch ca. 3-4h Zeit hast, die BIG-WU hochzuladen.....
HFM.NET kann Dir die Werte ins Internet stellen auf einen Webspace....so habs ich gemacht und geht am einfachsten.....anders(nicht lokales Netzwerk) hat es mich auch gefuchst.....


----------



## tom7 (9. Oktober 2012)

acer86 schrieb:


> Das unmögliche ist war geworden, unser clanführer und Falt-Großmeister Bumblebee wurde vom Thron gestoßen (zumindest vorerst)
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich finde es bemerkenswert was unser Picar erreicht hat! Vor nicht allzu langer Zeit hätten wir kaum damit gerechnet, dass jmd Bumble einholen kann. Von daher will ich hier nochmal einen  für Picar platzieren - ohne dass mir der Bumble böse ist


----------



## picar81_4711 (9. Oktober 2012)

Danke, aber Bumblebee ist bald wieder auf Platz 1 bei der PPD-Produktion. Ab morgen werden ja dann meine zwei 3930K stillgelegt, da ja mein neuer Server diese ersetzen soll bei mehr PPD und weniger Stromverbrauch und keinen Corehack mehr.
Aber es stimmt, es ist auch mal schön, kurz ganz oben zu stehen.....


----------



## PAUI (10. Oktober 2012)

ahhh alles klar also habe ich das falsch verstanden gehabt. weil ja immer die rede war 2600K kann big falten und so.
ich hab gelesen das man im linux per samba dateifreigaben erstellen kann also kann man den f@h ordner sharen.
und somit hat man per hfm.net zugriff drauf müsste ich mal ausprobieren.

wie habt ihr den v6 laufen einfach gestartet, oder per service oder per screen session?


----------



## Abductee (10. Oktober 2012)

Der 2600K konnte es auch mal, hat sich leider nur geändert.


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Oktober 2012)

tom7 schrieb:


> Ich finde es bemerkenswert was unser Picar erreicht hat! Vor nicht allzu langer Zeit hätten wir kaum damit gerechnet, dass jmd Bumble einholen kann. Von daher will ich hier nochmal einen  für Picar platzieren - ohne dass mir der Bumble böse ist



Nein, der Bumble ist dir (oder irgendjemand anderem) niemals nicht böse deswegen 

Ausserdem dauert es nach momentanem Stand noch gut 21 Jahre bis er mich eingeholt hat 

Wenn du es nicht weitererzählst verrate ich dir noch ein Geheimnis
Jeder der versucht (ob nun mit Erfolg oder nicht) mich zu "schlagen" bringt dem Team und der Wissenschaft viele Punkte ein
Da lasse ich mich gerne von picar (und/oder mihapiha) überholen


----------



## picar81_4711 (10. Oktober 2012)

PAUI schrieb:


> .........
> 
> wie habt ihr den v6 laufen einfach gestartet, oder per service oder per screen session?


Hab Dir doch letztens den Link für Ubuntu 10.10. geschrieben, dort ist auch sehr schön beschrieben, wie man es ganz einfach mit Profilen starten kann.....


----------



## Amigafan (10. Oktober 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Danke, aber Bumblebee ist bald wieder auf Platz 1 bei der PPD-Produktion. Ab morgen werden ja dann meine zwei 3930K stillgelegt . . .



Ich möchte gar nicht daran denken, was dann mit den "faltlosen" 3930ern samt restlicher Hardware geschieht - so ohne Arbeit . . .


----------



## Kannibalenleiche (10. Oktober 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Hast Du im V7er unter dem Reiter *Slots* den GPU-Slot editiert und als "client-type" advanced angegeben?
> Nur dann faltet Deine GPU mit dem Core A16 und bringt maximale Punkte.
> Zusätzlich solltest Du einen Kern für die Graka freilassen, also mit deinem X4 955 nur "*- smp 3*" zum Falten nutzen.
> 
> Nichtsdestotrotz glaube ich, dass eine HD5870 bei AMD-GPU´s immer noch das "non-plus-ultra" darstellt - meine schaft fast 9,5K PPD (exakt 9493 PPD)  - und "ein paar" stabile Mehr-MHz wären sogar noch drin


 
Hab deine Tipps befolgt und hatte dann nur noch 7k PPD (wohlgemerkt für CPU+GPU) 
Was kann ich tun?


----------



## T0M@0 (10. Oktober 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Nein, der Bumble ist dir (oder irgendjemand anderem) niemals nicht böse deswegen


 
Doppelte Verneinung!


----------



## nfsgame (10. Oktober 2012)

Verrate doch nicht alles   .


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Oktober 2012)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Verrate doch nicht alles   .



Genau - Meeeensch


----------



## acer86 (10. Oktober 2012)

Kannibalenleiche schrieb:


> Was kann ich tun?


 
nicht verzagen Intel Fragen

nein Spaß bei Seite, probier doch etwas mit den Einstellungen herum SMP 3 oder 4 je nachdem mit welcher du mehr PPD bekommst, wobei ich dir aus PPD/Watt sicht dazu rate lass die ATI weg die bringt nicht viel und braucht nur ein Haufen Strom im Verhältnis zum CPU.


----------



## wolf7 (11. Oktober 2012)

mal ne frage: ist die WU unabbringbar verloren oder kann ich die Punkte noch irgendwie retten?



> [18:30:27] + Attempting to send results [October 10 18:30:27 UTC]
> [18:30:48] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
> [18:30:48] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)
> [18:30:48]     (128.143.231.202:8080)
> ...



wurde mit dem V6er mit der "-oneunit" Flag gefaltet


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Oktober 2012)

.. sagte er dir "keeping in queue" oder nicht?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Oktober 2012)

@wolf7: Ich würde den V6 mit der Flag "-send all" starten.


----------



## wolf7 (11. Oktober 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> .. sagte er dir "keeping in queue" oder nicht?


 
er sagte danach gar nix und ich hab ehrlich gesagt nicht weitergelesen. also mehr als im log kann ich dir auch nicht sagen.



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @wolf7: Ich würde den V6 mit der Flag "-send all" starten.


 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also nix zu senden? WU gone? schade, war die arbeit von fast nem ganzen Tag, schöne 11k punkte... na egal, ist ja keine big wu oder so gewesen. (nicht, dass ich so was falten würde)


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Oktober 2012)

Kann man leider nichts machen, mir sind in den letzten 2-3 Wochen ~750'000Punkte flöten gegangen.


----------



## wolf7 (11. Oktober 2012)

ich weiß, ich werds überleben^^ trotzdem falte ich erst mal nur mit der 7er weiter... vllt hat der 6er es nicht verkraftet, dass parallel unbeabsichtigt der 7er mal für kurze zeit lief.


----------



## sc59 (11. Oktober 2012)

wolf7 schrieb:


> mal ne frage: ist die WU unabbringbar verloren oder kann ich die Punkte noch irgendwie retten?
> 
> 
> 
> wurde mit dem V6er mit der "-oneunit" Flag gefaltet



das ist doch die Fehlermeldung das nur der port 8080 auf 80 gesetzt wird . bei falschinterpretation bitte berichtigt mich.
dann sollte die WU ja gesendet worden sein!?


----------



## Kannibalenleiche (11. Oktober 2012)

Ist das normal, dass die CPU nur 4k PPD bei einer 7200 macht?


----------



## Malkolm (11. Oktober 2012)

Wenn der Client schon mit dem Server kommuniziert hat, sind die Punkte verloren.
Es gibt aber Abort-Scripts, die regelmäßig Sicherungskopien des Work-Ordners anlegen und sobald der Client "Unstable Machine" meldet den Client killen, den Work-Ordner auf einen alten Stand zurücksetzen und den Client wieder starten.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (11. Oktober 2012)

wolf7 schrieb:


> er sagte danach gar nix und ich hab ehrlich gesagt nicht weitergelesen. also mehr als im log kann ich dir auch nicht sagen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hat schon mal jemand bei dem Fehler probiert die WU nochmal zu senden ? Als zu meinen Falt Anfängen der Client noch viel öfters WUs zerschossen hat(besonders SMP war unstable ende nie!), hat man die oft mit qfix wieder hinbiegen könnnen : fah.

Aber aufpassen dass nicht aktuelle WUs geändert werden.


----------



## wolf7 (11. Oktober 2012)

Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> Hat schon mal jemand bei dem Fehler probiert die WU nochmal zu senden ? Als zu meinen Falt Anfängen der Client noch viel öfters WUs zerschossen hat(besonders SMP war unstable ende nie!), hat man die oft mit qfix wieder hinbiegen könnnen : fah.
> 
> Aber aufpassen dass nicht aktuelle WUs geändert werden.


 
wie mach ich das? hab den v6er client danach stillgelegt von daher keine Gefahr bei mir. und nein ich habe keine Punkte für die WU bekommen und -send all hat ja auchf nix neues gesendet...

edit: qfix hat iwi nix geändert(hab die exe in das FAH verzeichnis kopiert, ausgeführt und dann client mit -send all flag neugestartet oder was muss ich noch machen?) Mein PC hat im übrigen nie "unstable" oder so gemeldet. Er hat die WU auch bis 100% abgearbeitet.

edit2: gerade noch mal nachgesehen, was bei ner ordentlich gesendeten WU da steht:


> [00:46:04] + Attempting to send results [September 24 00:46:04 UTC]
> [00:46:25] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
> [00:46:25] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)
> [00:46:25]     (128.143.231.202:8080)
> ...



von daher wird er wohl einfach meine WU nicht gemocht haben wieso auch immer.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (11. Oktober 2012)

wolf7 schrieb:


> wie mach ich das? hab den v6er client danach stillgelegt von daher keine Gefahr bei mir. und nein ich habe keine Punkte für die WU bekommen und -send all hat ja auchf nix neues gesendet...
> 
> edit: qfix hat iwi nix geändert(hab die exe in das FAH verzeichnis kopiert, ausgeführt und dann client mit -send all flag neugestartet oder was muss ich noch machen?) Mein PC hat im übrigen nie "unstable" oder so gemeldet. Er hat die WU auch bis 100% abgearbeitet.
> 
> ...


 
Hat qfix denn irgendwas gemacht ? (Ausgabe der Kommandozeile)


----------



## wolf7 (11. Oktober 2012)

Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> Hat qfix denn irgendwas gemacht ? (Ausgabe der Kommandozeile)



es kam ne Meldung allerdings ging das Fenster sofort wieder zu sodass ich nix lesen konnte, oder wie führe ich das denn aus?

edit: er sagt "unknown version number of <queue.dat> file" also macht er eher nix... lol mein V7 client hat sich eben zum ersten mal ne A3 WU geholt. (6099)


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (11. Oktober 2012)

wolf7 schrieb:


> es kam ne Meldung allerdings ging das Fenster sofort wieder zu sodass ich nix lesen konnte, oder wie führe ich das denn aus?
> 
> edit: er sagt "unknown version number of <queue.dat> file" also macht er eher nix...


Anscheinend war das die falsche Version , versuch mal die hier : http://linuxminded.nl/software/qd-tools/binaries/win32/x86/qfix-native.exe


----------



## wolf7 (11. Oktober 2012)

so, aber ändert auch nix oder?


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (11. Oktober 2012)

wolf7 schrieb:


> so, aber ändert auch nix oder?


 
Sieht so aus als wäre alles ok und man mit qfix nichts machen könnte :/

Leider hab ich es nie geschafft in so einem Fall wie deinem die queue datei so zu bearbeiten dass qfix es repariert und neu senden will, aber du könntest es ja auch probieren


----------



## Speeedy (11. Oktober 2012)

Mal ne Frage zum 3930k!

Habe überlegt mir einen Server für Daten zu basteln, also als Datengrab, zum backup machen und ab und an mal stream zum Tv. Und er soll als Teamspeak-Server für mich und 1- max. 3 Kumpels dienen  vllt. 3x 2h die Woche (wenn es hoch kommt).
Eventuell möchte ich auch 1-2 Games hosten aber auch nur selten besucht denke ich.

Jetzt soll der natürlich, wenn er schon da ist auch falten und big wäre fein aber der 3930k schafft es laut Picar ja so schon nur knapp, also wird er es so wohl nicht mehr schaffen, oder?
Und sonst müsste man wohl Geld im 4 stelligen Bereich in die Hand nehmen oder was wäre eine Lösung?


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Oktober 2012)

Speeedy schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage zum 3930k!
> 
> Habe überlegt mir einen Server für Daten zu basteln, also als Datengrab, zum backup machen und ab und an mal stream zum Tv. Und er soll als Teamspeak-Server für mich und 1- max. 3 Kumpels dienen vllt. 3x 2h die Woche (wenn es hoch kommt).
> Eventuell möchte ich auch 1-2 Games hosten aber auch nur selten besucht denke ich.
> ...


 
Also für die Funktionen die du angegeben hast ist der 3930K schon fast "übermotiviert"
Auf der anderen Seite (falten) wird es wohl tatsächlich bestenfalls knapp - aber da weiss picar wesentlich mehr darüber


----------



## nfsgame (11. Oktober 2012)

Kannibalenleiche schrieb:


> Ist das normal, dass die CPU nur 4k PPD bei einer 7200 macht?


 
Der 955? Ja, ist normal ...


----------



## Speeedy (11. Oktober 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:
			
		

> Also für die Funktionen die du angegeben hast ist der 3930K schon fast "übermotiviert"
> Auf der anderen Seite (falten) wird es wohl tatsächlich bestenfalls knapp - aber da weiss picar wesentlich mehr darüber



Ja ich meine natürlich das es beim falten knapp wird.  
Wenn big nicht drin ist oder zu teurer wird, hol ich mir nen günstigen Vierkerner und falte halt nur smp, das macht wenigstens noch ein paar Punkte.

Könnte auch meinen alten C2D E6600 für den Server nehmen würde wahrscheinlich auch reichen.
Aber wenn der schon 24/7 läuft sollten schon mehr als 2kPPD drin sein...


----------



## DaN_I (11. Oktober 2012)

Der 3930K @ 4,2 Ghz schafft die 8101 bei einer TPF von ~31min und macht somit ca. 100000 PPD.
Is knapp - aber geht.


----------



## Speeedy (11. Oktober 2012)

DaN_I schrieb:
			
		

> Der 3930K @ 4,2 Ghz schafft die 8101 bei einer TPF von ~31min und macht somit ca. 100000 PPD.
> Is knapp - aber geht.




Also schafft er es mit den andern Aufgaben zusätzlich wohl nicht mehr?

Mal ne andere Frage funktioniert der eigentlich auch auf dual Sockel Boards? Wie viel PPD schafft so ein System dann übertaktet?


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Oktober 2012)

Speeedy schrieb:


> Also schafft er es mit den andern Aufgaben zusätzlich wohl nicht mehr?


 
Ich denke mal (leider) nein



Speeedy schrieb:


> Mal ne andere Frage funktioniert der eigentlich auch auf dual Sockel Boards? Wie viel PPD schafft so ein System dann übertaktet?


 
Dual-sockel = XEON / übertakten auf dem 2011er (bisher) unmöglich


----------



## Speeedy (11. Oktober 2012)

Achso, klingt logisch.
Danke fleißige Biene!


----------



## picar81_4711 (11. Oktober 2012)

Auch von mir ein Nein, nebenbei würde ich dann nichts mehr machen. Bei BIGs ist es  wichtig, so schnell wie möglich sie fertig zu falten und abzugeben, nur  dann bekommt man auch die erwarteten PPD.
Falls Du nebenbei etwas machen möchtest, wäre SMP besser!


----------



## PAUI (11. Oktober 2012)

so habe mich heute mal an den v6er aufem windows gewagt war eigl. ganz einfach weil er alles abfragt. aber manche fragen wusste ich nicht so richtig was ich ntworten soll wird aber schon gepasst haben.
so jetzt muss ich nur noch den v6 unter debian zum laufen bringen mal sehen ob ich das jetzt noch mache.


----------



## nfsgame (11. Oktober 2012)

Ja ja, für manche sieht das aus wie ne Trainingsrunde für "Wer wird Millionär?"  .


----------



## PAUI (11. Oktober 2012)

so aufem server läufts nun auch aber langouste hab ich nicht hingekriegt.
der v6 läuft bei mir in ner screen  session da kann man jederzeit rein und sehen was grade geht.
muss noch samba und hfm.net hinkriegen.
aber jetzt erst mal auf arbeit.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (11. Oktober 2012)

Ich falte derzeit auch wieder ein wenig mit  Es ist doch schon recht kalt draußen und die Heizung ist noch nicht eingeschaltet -> die knapp 150W meines Systems (3570K @ 4,5Ghz faltet) reichen um den Raum über den Tag auf ca. 21°C zu halten 

Nein ,das war kein sinnloser Post um endlich die 1000 voll zu haben :P


----------



## picar81_4711 (12. Oktober 2012)

PAUI schrieb:


> so aufem server läufts nun auch aber langouste hab ich nicht hingekriegt.
> ..............


 Den Langouste brauchst auch nicht. Ich finde, der bringt einen ziemlichen Durcheinander rein, da hat man keine Übersicht mehr........und bei einer schnellen Internetverbindung ist der sowieso sinnlos...... Wichtig ist theKraken und V6.


----------



## Schmidde (12. Oktober 2012)

So, in zwei Stunden wird mein Server abgeschaltet.



Keine Angst, er bekommt nur den Staub raus, die SSD rein und ein neues Plätzchen für den "Winterschlaf"


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Oktober 2012)

Schmidde schrieb:
			
		

> So, in zwei Stunden wird mein Server abgeschaltet.
> 
> Keine Angst, er bekommt nur den Staub raus, die SSD rein und ein neues Plätzchen für den "Winterschlaf"


Und dein Vater ne Heizung.


----------



## acer86 (12. Oktober 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Und dein Vater ne Heizung.



Warmluft Heizung "made bei AMDtm"


----------



## Schmidde (12. Oktober 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Und dein Vater ne Heizung.


 
Nope, der kleine zieht nur von der Waschküche in einen anderen Kellerraum 
Auf dauer scheint ihm das doch etwas zu laut zu sein


----------



## picar81_4711 (12. Oktober 2012)

Schmidde schrieb:


> Nope, der kleine zieht nur von der Waschküche in einen anderen Kellerraum
> Auf dauer scheint ihm das doch etwas zu laut zu sein


Aber in der Waschküche wirds wohl eh ziemlich staubig gewesen sein, oder? Da gehts ihm jetzt schon besser.....


----------



## Thosch (12. Oktober 2012)

Eher *extrem *nass als staubig ... würde ICH nun wieder meinen ...


----------



## picar81_4711 (13. Oktober 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Eher *extrem *nass als staubig ... würde ICH nun wieder meinen ...


Meinst? Also bevor die Wäsche gewaschen wird, staubt sie sehr.....bei uns zu Hause war es immer sehr staubig im Waschkeller.....



Hanisch1982 schrieb:


> Gut...
> 
> Die Nvidias sind also besser dafür geeignet als die ATIs.
> Sind den die Quadro Karten gegenüber den Spieler Karten im Vorteil?
> ...


 Das mit den Quadros weiß ich nicht, ob die besser sind....
Die Werte in den Klammern zeigen die Untergruppen des Projektes an, also die genaue Spezifizierung(Run/Clone/Gene)
Ja, die Credits sind die Punkte.
Genau, wenn Du mit einem Passkey faltest, dann bekommst Du in der vorgegebenen Zeit die Bonuspunkte, also in Deinem Fall in 25,6 Tage. Danach bekommst nur noch die Basispunkte....
Verwendest Du einen Passkey? Hier bekommst Du einen: http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/getpasskey.py
Nach 10 erfolgreich abgegebenen Projekte(WUs) bekommst Du die Bonuspunkte...
Und halt die Teamnummer 70335 nicht vergessen....
Hier ist nochmal alles schön beschrieben: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/folding-home-pcgh-team-70335/162958-howto-ubersicht.html


----------



## mattinator (13. Oktober 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Das mit den Quadros weiß ich nicht, ob die besser sind....


 
Rein theoretisch sollte das sogar stimmen, wenn derselbe Basis-Chip verbaut ist. Bisher war immer bei den Consumer-Karten die DP-Leistung reduziert (bis zu 50%). Wie stark sich das beim Folding bemerkbar macht, weiß ich jedoch nicht. Bisher habe ich dazu keine Vergleiche gesehen. Aus P/L-Sicht sind die Quadros (Teslas etc.) jedoch nicht wirklich eine Alternative.

@*Hanisch1982*


> Linux werd ich mir noch besorgen, des steht fest.


Wenn Du GPU-Falten willst, macht Linux nur in einer VM einen Sinn. Folding läuft unter eine nativ Linux-Installation nur in der Wine, bringt selbst weniger Leistung und verbraucht im Vergleich zum nativ Windows-Betrieb mehr zusätzliche CPU-Leistung.


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Oktober 2012)

mattinator schrieb:


> Wenn Du GPU-Falten willst, macht Linux nur in einer VM einen Sinn. Folding läuft unter eine nativ Linux-Installation nur in der Wine, bringt selbst weniger Leistung und verbraucht im Vergleich zum nativ Windows-Betrieb mehr zusätzliche CPU-Leistung.



Korrekt

Aber in der (ich nenne sie jetzt mal so) "Hanisch 1982-Kombination"; also 2 x Xeon X5570 plus ATI/AMD 6950 macht es mMn. am meisten Sinn
- unter LINUX BIG_SMP zu falten
- gar nicht GPU zu falten


----------



## picar81_4711 (13. Oktober 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> ........
> - unter LINUX BIG_SMP zu falten
> ............................


Aber er wird *höchstwahrscheinlich* die 810X mit seinem System nicht schaffen....wäre da SMP nicht sinnvoller?


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Oktober 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Aber er wird *höchstwahrscheinlich* die 810X mit seinem System nicht schaffen....wäre da SMP nicht sinnvoller?



Zugegeben, mit den beiden X5570 könnte es eng werden aber, mit Kraken optimiert wäre es einen Versuch wert - meine ich
Man müsste einfach mal schauen was dabei für eine TPF rausschaut


----------



## Hanisch1982 (13. Oktober 2012)

Ok,

in meinem hauptrechner sind die Beiden X5570 mit einer HD 7970 verbaut.
Die 6950 und die beiden E5504 hab ich "übrig". Für die müßte ich mir ein weiteres MB besorgen.

Würde es aus Punkte sicht es auszahlen die Beiden E5504 mit einer handvoll 560ti oder 570 er zu kombinieren?
Ich mein damit eine CPU zum Betrieb des Betriebssystems und zur "Fütterung der GPUs, die zweite CPU SMP berechnen lassen.


----------



## picar81_4711 (13. Oktober 2012)

Hanisch1982 schrieb:


> Ok,
> 
> in meinem hauptrechner sind die Beiden X5570 mit einer HD 7970 verbaut.
> Die 6950 und die beiden E5504 hab ich "übrig". Für die müßte ich mir ein weiteres MB besorgen.
> ...


Bei den 2xE5504 würde ich es so machen: Ja, die kannst mit 2 Grafikkarten ausstatten, z.B die GTS 450 und dann mit V7 Client die CPU + GPU falten lassen. Der V7 ist meiner Meinung für eine Kombination aus CPU+GPU gut geeignet. Wegen der Auswahl der Grafikkarte kannst Du hier vergleichen: Folding@Home Stats und PPD vergleich


----------



## Schmidde (13. Oktober 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Aber in der Waschküche wirds wohl eh ziemlich staubig gewesen sein, oder? Da gehts ihm jetzt schon besser.....


 


Thosch schrieb:


> Eher *extrem *nass als staubig ... würde ICH nun wieder meinen ...



Hielt sich eigentlich beides in grenzen.
Im Sommer wird die Wäsche draußen getrocknet, deswegen war es eigentlich so gut wie nie feucht, und wenn nur ein wenig. Jetzt im Winter bleibt die Wäsche allerdings in der Waschküche, deswegen auch der Umzug 
Wobei man die warme Abluft vom Server bestimmt auch gut zum trocknen gebrauchen könnte 


Den Staub hatten die ganzen Staubfilter recht gut außerhalb vom Gehäuse gehalten, innen war fast nichts. Nur an den Kanten der Lüfterblätter ein wenig


----------



## Hanisch1982 (13. Oktober 2012)

Ich benutze im Moment FAH7.2.9x86 mit meinen beiden X5570, diese werden zu 100% ausgelastet.
Die PPD Schwankt im Moment je nach Projekt im Moment mit dem Projekt 7808 wird mir eine PPD von ca.33000 angezeigt.

Wie kann ich meine Grafikkarte zusätzlich nutzen? 
Hab bei der Instalation SMP ausgewählt. Würd jetzt gerne SMP und die GPU zugleich laufen lassen (Ausprobieren).
Muß ich neu installieren? Wenn nicht, wie muß ich es eingeben?

Hab bei meinem 2. Rechner (Core2Duo E6750 und Nvidia Quadro FX1700) gleich beides angegeben, wird auch richtig angezeigt!
Möchte mit dem System die Werte von der Quadro FX1700 mit der der Geforce 8600GT vergleichen und natürlich dann auch in die Tabelle eintragen.
Hab leider grad kein Lan-Kabel übrig (möchte meine Xeons nicht von der Arbeit abhalten)


----------



## picar81_4711 (14. Oktober 2012)

Hanisch1982 schrieb:


> ................
> Wie kann ich meine Grafikkarte zusätzlich nutzen?
> Hab bei der Instalation SMP ausgewählt. Würd jetzt gerne SMP und die GPU zugleich laufen lassen (Ausprobieren).
> Muß ich neu installieren? Wenn nicht, wie muß ich es eingeben?................


Nein musst nicht neu installieren....
Du musst* unter V7 *auf *Configure*, dann *Slots*, dann *Add* und *GPU* auswählen. Das alles *im Expert-Modus*, den Du im V7 rechts oben zwischen Quit und About auswählen kannst....


----------



## Hanisch1982 (14. Oktober 2012)

Ok,
 bei mir is an der besagten Stelle eine freie Fläche.
?

Werden die Bonuspunkte für die ersten 9 Projekte nachträglich addiert? werd bald die 10 erreicht haben.
Währe super.
Bis jetzt sind es ja magere Punkte,was meint ihr?


----------



## picar81_4711 (14. Oktober 2012)

Hanisch1982 schrieb:


> Ok,
> bei mir is an der besagten Stelle eine freie Fläche.
> ?
> 
> ...


Freie Flache???  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So sollte das eigentlich aussehen.....ist auf Expert eingestellt......
Nein, die Bonuspunkte gibt es erst ab der 10. WU und werden nicht nachträglich gutgeschrieben....


----------



## Hanisch1982 (14. Oktober 2012)

Bei mir sieht es so aus.

Was muß ich machen? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abductee (14. Oktober 2012)

Oben rechts auf dem Doppelpfeil, da kannst du die Benutzerebene wechseln.
Sollte auch sichtbar werden wenn du das Fenster maximierst.


----------



## Hanisch1982 (14. Oktober 2012)

Ah..
Danke!


----------



## Abductee (14. Oktober 2012)

Hanisch1982 schrieb:


> Nvidia Quadro FX1700



Apropo, wie schauts eigentlich mit den Workstation Karten aus?
Sind die Leistungsfähiger beim Falten als die normalen Desktopkarten?
Oder sparsamer bei gleicher PPD?


----------



## Hanisch1982 (14. Oktober 2012)

Bin grad am einrichten
Lade grad den Treiber dafür, würd mich selber sehr interessieren.
Mal schauen!


----------



## robbi1204 (15. Oktober 2012)

Also mein 1090t faltet nun nur noch gelegentlich, dafür wird mein neuer i7-3770K auf dem GA-Z77N-Wifi unter einer Corsair H100 in einem BitFenix Prodigy 24/7 falten. Derzeit mit "nur" 3,7 GHz aufgrund von UEFI-Problemen.


----------



## picar81_4711 (15. Oktober 2012)

robbi1204 schrieb:


> Also mein 1090t faltet nun nur noch gelegentlich, dafür wird mein neuer i7-3770K auf dem GA-Z77N-Wifi unter einer Corsair H100 in einem BitFenix Prodigy 24/7 falten. Derzeit mit "nur" 3,7 GHz aufgrund von UEFI-Problemen.


Super, da purzeln die Punkte grad so........


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (15. Oktober 2012)

ich hab nen 870s hier grade am rennen mit ner 570 gtx... naja punkte gab es onemass ABER ich hab aufgrund einer neu config vom gpu tracker die letzten 5 bis 6 tage als annonymus gefaltet  kann ich die punkte evt wieder retten  bzw auf meinen namen gut schreiben ?


----------



## PAUI (16. Oktober 2012)

nein das geht nicht.

@ robbi1204  habe auch nen 3770K @ 4,5GHz natürlich geköpft


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Oktober 2012)

Frage an alle die mal einen faulen RAM-Riegel von Corsair hatten: Wie lange gings bei euch bis ihr den Ersatz hattet?


----------



## Abductee (16. Oktober 2012)

Falls jemand günstig eine 660ti sucht, da gibts einen österreichischen Händler mit einem Zahlensturz.
Point of View GeForce GTX 660 Ti TGT Charged Single Fan, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (TGT-660TI-A1-2-C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich

@Meier
Die RMA meiner H100 über den Händler hat 2-3 Wochen gedauert.


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Oktober 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> Falls jemand günstig eine 660ti sucht, da gibts einen österreichischen Händler mit einem Zahlensturz.
> Point of View GeForce GTX 660 Ti TGT Charged Single Fan, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (TGT-660TI-A1-2-C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich


 
HHHMMMM - geiler Preis....
Sollte ich gleich hinfahren und kaufen - sind ja bloss 8.5 Stunden 

@Meier
Die Corsair-RMA musste noch nie bemüht werden.


----------



## Abductee (16. Oktober 2012)

Der Versand sollte doch kein Problem sein


----------



## Amigafan (16. Oktober 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> Falls jemand günstig eine 660ti sucht, da gibts einen österreichischen Händler mit einem Zahlensturz.
> Point of View GeForce GTX 660 Ti TGT Charged Single Fan, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (TGT-660TI-A1-2-C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich


 


Bumblebee schrieb:


> HHHMMMM - geiler Preis....
> Sollte ich gleich hinfahren und kaufen - sind ja bloss 8.5 Stunden



Wenn Ihr beide die Augen aufgemacht  und das komplette Angebot dieses Händlers gelesen hättet, wäre Euch auch die Artikelbeschreibung aufgefallen:  

Point of View *TGT GF GT 640 C 2GB GDDR3 PCI-E* 

Und ob diese dann wirklich noch so günstig ist . . .


----------



## Abductee (16. Oktober 2012)

stimmt, schade


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Oktober 2012)

Schon klar 

Hast ja schon den *mega*-sarkastischen Tonfall gefühlt - gelle??

Btw. und unabhängig davon - ich bin ein mittelalterlicher Typ; will heissen:
- ich hab schon ein paar Jahre aufm Buckel
- ich bin manchmal extrem stur
- ich tue meine Meinung kund und halte mich selber auch daran

... will in dem Fall heissen, dass ich mich nicht nur seitenlang über die Tatsache auslasse wie "nicht so sehr geeignet" eine GTX660Ti für *Faltzwecke* ist...
sondern mich dann selber auch daran halte


----------



## picar81_4711 (16. Oktober 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Frage an alle die mal einen faulen RAM-Riegel von Corsair hatten: Wie lange gings bei euch bis ihr den Ersatz hattet?


 Ich hatte von Western Digital eine defekte HDD(Raptor), die RMA dauerte insgesamt ca. 3 Wochen.

Ich mache immer alles über Amazon, ich gebe eine neue Bestellung auf, da hab ich nächsten Tag den neuen da
Zugleich schick ich den defekten zurück und bekomme in ca. 3 Tagen das Geld gutgeschrieben.....


----------



## robbi1204 (16. Oktober 2012)

PAUI schrieb:


> nein das geht nicht.
> 
> @ robbi1204  habe auch nen 3770K @ 4,5GHz natürlich geköpft


 
Ja ich will auch mehr aber das aktuelle UEFI mag nicht so wie ich will. Bei 3,7GHz ist schluss, obwohl sich der Turbo bis auch 3,9Ghz stellen lässt.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Oktober 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Ich hatte von Western Digital eine defekte HDD(Raptor), die RMA dauerte insgesamt ca. 3 Wochen.
> 
> Ich mache immer alles über Amazon, ich gebe eine neue Bestellung auf, da hab ich nächsten Tag den neuen da
> Zugleich schick ich den defekten zurück und bekomme in ca. 3 Tagen das Geld gutgeschrieben.....


Ist dafür und dagegen das die Schweiz nicht in der EU ist > Zoll  grösstenteils 
Ich hoffe nur Bumbelbee's Nachbarn im Bundeshaus begraben mal endlich ihre EU-Beitrittsidee. 

Sind ja doch auch schon drei Wochen seit ich meinen defekten RAM-Kit bei meinem Hardware-Dealer abgegeben habe und er hat leider noch nicht gehört.


----------



## Thosch (17. Oktober 2012)

Ich weiß nich ... mein GPU-Cl. auf der 560Ti produziert im Mom so einiges an NANs. Bei der akt. 7624 (126,0,65) waren es 5 Versuche, mit bis zu 91% Fertigstellung, ansonsten *extrem* unterschiedliche Prozente. Nach dem 5. Mal hats der Client aufgegeben, wollte die Results senden aber der Server wollt´se nich hamm ...   Und nu hat er sich ne andere gezogen.
Und ich wundere mich das die Punkte in´n Keller gehn ... *extrem* ärgerlich ... mal wieder ...


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Oktober 2012)

Hey Thosch

Hab da was ähnliches zu bieten.
Plötzlich machte meine eine GTX560Ti nur noch NAN's.
Hab Treiber gewechselt, neu installiert, drangetreten - (fast) alles versucht
Dann , nach Erhöhung der VID, faltet sie nun wieder ... und macht mit 762xern noch 10'KPPD  
Sie wird nicht zu heiss, sie throtteled auch sonst nicht - sie macht keine Grafikfehler - nada - einfach so richtig falten mag sie nimmer


----------



## Abductee (17. Oktober 2012)

Zu Tode gefaltet?


----------



## acer86 (17. Oktober 2012)

Ach du schei..... und ich dachte erst ich wär der einzige, meine GTX 560TI SC von EVGA hat seit ein paar Monaten die Selben Symptome, erst hat sie angefangen bei bestimmten Wu´s NAN´s zu produzieren (was bei 2-3 Wu´s am tag sehr ärgerlich ist) dan hab ich etwas die Spannung angehoben und dan lief sie zwar wieder Schafte aber im schnitt nur noch 12-13 PPD was ja nicht gerade viel ist für eine Serien Übertaktete 560TI und sporadisch kam es immer noch zu Bluscreen´s, aus diesen Grund und aus dem Zu hohen Strom verbrauch in Verbindung mit den wenig PPD hab ich auch das GPU falten eingestellt.

Ist schon interessant das die Karten plötzlich langsamer werden bzw nur noch mit Spannungs- Erhöhung falten wollen, an zu hohen temp´s kan es nicht liegen hab ein Full-cover wakü drauf und über 48C° hat die Karte nie gesehen.


----------



## Thosch (17. Oktober 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> Zu Tode gefaltet?


 ...    ... 
Ich wäre dafür diese *extrem*e    auf die sch... WUs zu schieben ...


----------



## Amigafan (17. Oktober 2012)

. . . 
Wenn Eure GTX 560Ti´s nur noch 10K PPD mit 762xer WU´s machen, brigen sie gerade soviele Punkte wie meine GTX460 mit denselben WU´s - da scheint sich "ein größeres Problem" anzukündigen   

Und - die jetzt höher eingestellte Spannung zum Falten wird ihr Übriges dazu tun, diesen Prozess noch zu beschleunigen - bis das der "Tod" Euch scheidet . . .
So etwas ist mehr als ärgerlich . . . 

Da bin ich doch für meine HD5870 dankbar:
Diese faltet seit mehr als 1,5 Jahren - um 10% übertaktet - ohne Störungen vor sich hin - im Dauereinsatz!

Und dabei war diese Graka gebraucht gekauft . . .


----------



## mattinator (17. Oktober 2012)

Ich halte zwar nichts von Verschwörungs-Theorien, aber das sieht fast so aus, als ob NVIDIA Stanford "gesponsort" hat, damit sie spezielle nicht funktionierende Projekte vergeben, um die lahmen Keppler-Karten besser verkaufen zu können.


----------



## wolf7 (18. Oktober 2012)

EU: Obergrenzen für den Energiebedarf von PCs und Komponenten | heise online

kauft lieber schnell


----------



## T0M@0 (18. Oktober 2012)

Die machen nur Obergrenzen für Standby und wenn der pc im idle ist. Trifft alles nicht auf uns zu xD


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Oktober 2012)

mattinator schrieb:


> Ich halte zwar nichts von Verschwörungs-Theorien...



Ich auch nicht 

Fakt ist aber, dass in letzter Zeit vermehrt Projekte bzw. WU's in Umlauf geraten die eigentlich nicht ins "öffentliche Angebot" gehören
Viele EUE's entstehen dadurch und ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass - wenn wir unsere "wunden WU's" vergleichen würden - wir ein Schema dahinter finden würden

Ich habe Vijay eine entsprechende Mail geschickt und ihn gefragt ob sie ihre Releasepolitik BETA --> PUBLIC nicht mal überdenken wollen

Über das "Lahmen" einzelner (GTX560Ti-)Karten mache ich mir dann später noch Gedanken
Hab mir noch eine GTX570 dazugekauft um die "kranke" Karte austauschen und austesten zu können


----------



## Schmidde (18. Oktober 2012)

wolf7 schrieb:


> EU: Obergrenzen für den Energiebedarf von PCs und Komponenten | heise online
> 
> kauft lieber schnell



Das kann doch sowieso nur kontrolliert werden wenn ich mir einen Fertig-PC kaufe


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Oktober 2012)

Schmidde schrieb:
			
		

> Das kann doch sowieso nur kontrolliert werden wenn ich mir einen Fertig-PC kaufe


Nicht unbedingt > sie können vorschreiben welches Bauteil wieviel im Idel maximal brauchen darf.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (18. Oktober 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ich auch nicht
> 
> Fakt ist aber, dass in letzter Zeit vermehrt Projekte bzw. WU's in Umlauf geraten die eigentlich nicht ins "öffentliche Angebot" gehören
> Viele EUE's entstehen dadurch und ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass - wenn wir unsere "wunden WU's" vergleichen würden - wir ein Schema dahinter finden würden
> ...


Ich glaube die Auswirkungen die man jetzt sieht sind durch die Umstellung des Beta Forums entstanden. Vorher war das ja nicht public und ausgewählte betatester konnten dort quasi direkt mit den Devs kommunizieren. Seit das öffentlich gemacht wurde gibt es da anscheinend weniger konstruktives Feedback und auch weit weniger Kontakt zu den devs. 
Habe vor kurzem einen Beschwerde Thread im FF gesehen von einem [H] Mitglied.

Vielleicht war die Entscheidung das zu öffnen doch nicht so gut ^^


----------



## benjasso (19. Oktober 2012)

Hi Leute,

ich hab endlich neue Hardware und gleich an allen Ecken Probleme.
Ich verwende jeweils die v6 Console-Clients:

- mein neuer Xeon E3 1230v2 scheint beim Folden Kerne abzuschalten und lieber mit Boost auf weniger Kernen zu laufen. Was kann ich dagegen tun?
- meine GTX660 faltet keine Projekte mit dem fah_core11


Spoiler



###############################################################################

                       Folding@Home Client Version 6.41r2

Folding@home - HomePage

###############################################################################
###############################################################################

Launch directory: D:\Programme\Folding @ Home\GPUv3
Executable: Folding@home-Win32-gpu.exe
Arguments: -local

[04:54:26] - Ask before connecting: No
[04:54:26] - User name: benjasso (Team 70335)
[04:54:26] - User ID: 4D9705370C672452
[04:54:26] - Machine ID: 2
[04:54:26]
[04:54:26] Gpu type=2 species=30.
[04:54:26] Loaded queue successfully.
[04:54:26]
[04:54:26] + Processing work unit
[04:54:26] Core required: FahCore_11.exe
[04:54:26] Core found.
[04:54:26] Working on queue slot 01 [October 19 04:54:26 UTC]
[04:54:26] + Working ...
[04:54:26]
[04:54:26] *------------------------------*
[04:54:26] Folding@Home GPU Core
[04:54:26] Version 1.31 (Tue Sep 15 10:57:42 PDT 2009)
[04:54:26]
[04:54:26] Compiler  : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 14
.00.50727.762 for 80x86
[04:54:26] Build host: amoeba
[04:54:26] Board Type: Nvidia
[04:54:26] Core      :
[04:54:26] Preparing to commence simulation
[04:54:26] - Looking at optimizations...
[04:54:26] - Files status OK
[04:54:26] - Expanded 46667 -> 252912 (decompressed 541.9 percent)
[04:54:26] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=46667 data_size=2529
12, decompressed_data_size=252912 diff=0
[04:54:26] - Digital signature verified
[04:54:26]
[04:54:26] Project: 5765 (Run 7, Clone 340, Gen 3045)
[04:54:26]
[04:54:26] Assembly optimizations on if available.
[04:54:26] Entering M.D.
[04:54:32] Tpr hash work/wudata_01.tpr:  748278857 3877659165 1966192879 1412652
851 4175139292
[04:54:32]
[04:54:32] Calling fah_main args: 14 usage=100
[04:54:32]


Hatte gestern ein Projekt auf dem 15er Core, das lief. Woran kann das denn nun liegen?

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## sc59 (19. Oktober 2012)

moin,
für Kepler: V7 zwingend vorgeschrieben.(obwohl du ja ein x15 Core hattest auf dem V6)
Folding Forum • View topic - Kepler GPUs (GeForce 630, 640, 650, 660, 670, 680, 690)

und der Rest:
Folding Forum • View topic - GPUs.txt


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (19. Oktober 2012)

Man kann mit Kepler auch v6 falten , dazu einfach -forcegpu nvidia_fermi als flag verwenden. Funktioniert mit der 660ti recht gut (selbst so gemacht) , ob es von den PPD her aufs gleiche kommt hab ich ehrlichgesagt nicht getestet , hatte so ca. 18-20k PPD @stock.

Bei der CPU fällt mir dazu nur ein dass du vielleicht gar keine SMP WU faltest , hast du das -smp flag gesetzt ? Wenn ja und du hast den Client neu installiert hast du vermutlich die eine "EingangsWU" die noch Singlethreaded ist und die nächste die du bekommst sollte dann auf allen Kernen funktionieren. Ansonsten kannst du uns auch die WU Nummer durchgeben , daran sollte sich feststellen lassen was für eine das ist  (aber flag zuerst überprüfen!)
Alternativ kannst du auch bei der Konsolenausgabe nach einer Zeile Suchen die in etwa so heißt : "Mapping NT Cores from x to x " wobei x für die Anzahl der Threads steht die verwendet werden.


----------



## sc59 (19. Oktober 2012)

Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> Man kann mit Kepler auch v6 falten , dazu einfach -forcegpu nvidia_fermi als flag verwenden. Funktioniert mit der 660ti recht gut (selbst so gemacht) , ob es von den PPD her aufs gleiche kommt hab ich ehrlichgesagt nicht getestet , hatte so ca. 18-20k PPD @stock.


 Ok wusste ich nicht.
Macht dann wohl auch keinen Unterschied bei den ppd aus.


----------



## benjasso (19. Oktober 2012)

Danke für die schnelle Hilfe. Werde erstmal den forcegpu-Parameter testen, ansonsten dann v7.

Beim CPU weiß ich nicht genau. Da steht am Anfang sowas wie "8 Cores detected". Kann aber sein, dass das smp-Flag beim ersten Start nicht gesetzt war. Die WU ist fast fertig, mal sehen was dann die nächste macht. Bin leider eh erst morgen wieder an dem PC.

Hoffe es klappt, ansonsten melde ich mich wieder.


----------



## wolf7 (19. Oktober 2012)

ich hab hier gerade von der ct desinfect nen Ubuntu inklusive der Möglichkeit, das mit der Virtualbox zu starten, bringt es was, damit mal zu folden? (ubuntu 11.10 ist da drauf)

edit: okay konnte zwar die v7 installieren aber er konnte keinen lokalen clienten starten. Wie groß ist denn so ne Linux distribution, wenn man da nix drauf hat, außer dem fah client?


----------



## picar81_4711 (19. Oktober 2012)

Bei mir hat die virtuelle Maschine unter Vmware (Ubuntu10.10 64bit) ca. 7 GB, da ja auch noch die Auslagerungspartition dabei ist....


----------



## robbi1204 (20. Oktober 2012)

Vorhin was ganz fieses gesehen. Mein i7-3770K machte gerade mal was um die 5000PPD, normal ist was zwischen 18000-23000PPD. Ja was war passiert, Avira Free Antivirus macht ja bei jedem Update so ein Werbefenster auf, kaum war das Fenster geschlossen sind die PPD wieder in die "höhe geschossen". Achso ich sollte erwähnen das ich den PC nicht jeden Tag kontrolliere.
Was für ein Antivirenprogramm kann denn da empfohlen werden was nicht so die Faltleitung beeinflusst? Oder doch ein umstieg auf Linux?


----------



## nfsgame (20. Oktober 2012)

Ich fahre mit AVG Free ganz gut . PPD liegen in einem für mein System normalen Bereich .


----------



## picar81_4711 (20. Oktober 2012)

robbi1204 schrieb:


> Vorhin was ganz fieses gesehen. Mein i7-3770K machte gerade mal was um die 5000PPD, normal ist was zwischen 18000-23000PPD. Ja was war passiert, Avira Free Antivirus macht ja bei jedem Update so ein Werbefenster auf, kaum war das Fenster geschlossen sind die PPD wieder in die "höhe geschossen". Achso ich sollte erwähnen das ich den PC nicht jeden Tag kontrolliere.
> Was für ein Antivirenprogramm kann denn da empfohlen werden was nicht so die Faltleitung beeinflusst? Oder doch ein umstieg auf Linux?


Da musst Du den AVAgenten (avgnt.exe) in der Windowsfirewall für Ausgehende Verbindung blockieren, dann kommt zwar auch dieses Fenster, aber ohne animierter Werbung, also nur Bilder.....und dann hast keinen Punkteeinbruch.....


----------



## robbi1204 (20. Oktober 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Da musst Du den AVAgenten (avgnt.exe) in der Windowsfirewall für Ausgehende Verbindung blockieren, dann kommt zwar auch dieses Fenster, aber ohne animierter Werbung, also nur Bilder.....und dann hast keinen Punkteeinbruch.....



 Ja das klingt nach einem guten Plan.


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Oktober 2012)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ich fahre mit AVG Free ganz gut . PPD liegen in einem für mein System normalen Bereich .



Bei mir genauso


----------



## ProfBoom (20. Oktober 2012)

Alternativ könnte man sich AntiVir auch kaufen...


----------



## nfsgame (20. Oktober 2012)

DAS wäre zu einfach .


----------



## benjasso (20. Oktober 2012)

Also der GPU geht jetzt, der SMP nicht.
"Mapping NT Cores from 1 to 1" steht nur da
Als Parameter habe ich probiert:
 -smp -local -advmethods -forceasm
 -smp 8 -local -advmethods -forceasm

war aber bei beiden das gleiche Ergebnis


----------



## Amigafan (20. Oktober 2012)

@benjasso

Die Flags:
 - local  und
 - forceasm 
sind mittlerweile obsolet, d. h diese werden entweder automatisch gesetzt (forceasm) oder sind schlicht unnötig.

Und - Flags, die man nicht setzt, verursachen auch keine Probleme . . . 

Und noch etwas:

Das Ändern von Flags wird erst nach einem Neustart des Clienten wirksam . . .


----------



## benjasso (20. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe die beiden Flags mal weggelassen, aber trotzdem keine Änderung.

Wie sollte ich denn beim Consolenclient im Betrieb die Parameter ändern? Klar hab ich neu gestartet.


----------



## wolf7 (20. Oktober 2012)

mein Mitbewohner wollte auch mal weng für mich falten. Problem: bei ihm sind die Verbindungsprobleme noch krasser als bei mir... übern Proxy bekommt der nen "HTTP_GATEWAY_TIME_OUT" (Bei mir geht er, im prinzip gleiches Netz, er hat nur ne Fritzbox dazwischen ich nen Linksys) und ohne Proxy gibts folgende Lustige Fehlermeldung:


```
20:10:09:WU00:FS00:News: Welcome to Folding@Home
20:10:09:WU00:FS00:Assigned to work server 129.74.85.15
20:10:09:WU00:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: READY smp:8 from 129.74.85.15
20:10:09:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 129.74.85.15:8080
20:10:52:ERROR:WU00:FS00:Exception: 10002: Received short response, expected 512 bytes, got 0
```

hat jemand nen Tipp, was da schief läuft, weil der bekommt so echt kaum eine WU zugewiesen. Interessanter Fakt: hochladen geht problemlos

Diese Meldung kommt nur beim WU Assignment.

Edit: scheint wohl wieder an dem bekloppten Port 8080 zu hängen, aber wieso bekommt er dann keine WU ich aber schon???? Die Netzanbindung ist eig exakt die gleiche...


----------



## Amigafan (21. Oktober 2012)

@benjasso

Während dem Falten ist das nicht möglich, aber:

 - Du beendest den V6er durch drücken von CTRL+C
 - Du öffnest die Eigenschaften des FAH-Icons und ergänzt unter "Verknüpfung" den Eintrag  . . .fah.exe *-configonly*
 - Du startest über das Icon den Clienten neu und kannst Änderungen vornehmen, die der Client sofort übernimmt, nachdem die Konfiguration abgeschlossen ist. Der Client
   wird automatisch wieder beendet.
 - anschliessend löscht Du den Eintrag *-configonly* aus der Verknüpfung und startest den Clienten wieder.


----------



## benjasso (21. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe die Parameter immer an die Verknüpfung angehangen und nicht fest in der Config hinterlegt.

Hat sich jetzt allerdings erledigt. Ich habe bemerkt, dass ich noch den alten 6.30 laufen hatte
Hab jetzt den 6.34 und es scheint zu funktionieren.


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Oktober 2012)

benjasso schrieb:


> Ich habe bemerkt, dass ich noch den alten 6.30 laufen hatte
> Hab jetzt den 6.34 und es scheint zu funktionieren.



Shit happens  - gut, dass es jetzt geht


----------



## Gazelle (21. Oktober 2012)

Hallo, wie schlägt sich denn derzeitig AMDs aktuelle Reihe gegen Nvidias Karten?
Sind die GTX Modelle den HD7XX0 immernoch so überlegen?


----------



## PAUI (21. Oktober 2012)

es ist immernoch das gleiche Problem, das liegt aber nicht daran das die nvidia Karten schneller sind. denn die amd Karten haben eine viel höher DP performance als irgendeine nvdiai Karte, aber durch die schlechten Treiber kommt die Leistung nicht richtig rüber.
es liegt daran dass stanford den fahcore 16 nicht weiter entwickelt. meine HD 7970 macht 7000PPD genauso wie eine HD 5770 was lächerlich ist. außerdem schluckt er noch en haufen cpu last.


----------



## mattinator (21. Oktober 2012)

Die ersten Posts waren zwar im Server-Thread, das Ganze passt jedoch hier wohl besser hin.


Malkolm schrieb:


> Mein 3930K bringt in der VBox grob 10% weniger  PPD als unter nativem Linux, aber immernoch grob 15% mehr PPD als direkt  in Windows.
> VBox hat mit 12 Threads absolut keine Probleme.


 Habe jetzt 4 SMP-Projekte in VMware Player 3.0.0 unter Windows 7 mit dieser vorbereiteten VM (http://www.linuxforge.net/fah/img/VMWare-FAH-1.6.0.7z, s.a. Folding@Home - VMWare Player 3.0 and Folding Bigadv Support - LinuxForge.net) und dem AVX-Kernel gefaltet, das fünfte läuft gerade (Folding-Client 6.34). Mit dem aktuellen Image (http://www.linuxforge.net/fah/img/VMWare-FAH-1.6.1.7z)  von der genannten Seite mit Linux-Kernel 3 läuft das Gast-System in  einen CPU-Stop. K.A. warum, habe aber auch nicht groß weitergesucht.  Wahrscheinlich Konflikt zwischen Kernel 3 / VMware Player 3.
PPD der  Projekte (alle a3-Core): 6941 - 33.8K, 6973 - 32.3K, 6991 - 30.5K, 7166 -  31.6K. Leider habe ich im Windows 7 mit dem 7-er Client diese Projekte  noch nicht bekommen, insofern nicht direkt vergleichbar. Allerdings  hatte ich unter Windows 7 mit 7-er Client einige Projekte mit deutlich  höheren PPD, z.B. 10085 - 41.8K, 7073 - 46.5K, 7015 - 50.4K. Da sind  dann zwar auch ein paar Projekte mit um die 20K dabei gewesen, aber eher weniger  und in der letzten Zeit gar nicht mehr. Aus momentaner Sicht also eher  7-er Client nativ unter Windows 7 mit mehr Ertrag als eine Linux-VM.  Vllt. teste ich noch die gelobte Ubuntu 10.10, aber in Summe werde ich  wohl auf den nativ 7-er unter Windows zurückkehren.


----------



## wolf7 (21. Oktober 2012)

wolf7 schrieb:


> mein Mitbewohner wollte auch mal weng für mich falten. Problem: bei ihm sind die Verbindungsprobleme noch krasser als bei mir... übern Proxy bekommt der nen "HTTP_GATEWAY_TIME_OUT" (Bei mir geht er, im prinzip gleiches Netz, er hat nur ne Fritzbox dazwischen ich nen Linksys) und ohne Proxy gibts folgende Lustige Fehlermeldung:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


 
falls es jemand interessiert, diese aussagekräftige Fehlermeldung scheint durch das Fehlen des "client-type advanced" flags zustande gekommen zu sein, was mir nicht möglich war an seinem PC einzustellen, da das verbuggte gui von fahcontrol meinte, das einstellungsfenster gehöre hinter alle anderen Fenster, so dass man auch ja nix eingeben kann.. man konnte die anderen Fenster auch nicht mehr minimieren, da das andere halt schon offen war und den rest blockiert hat... (in dem Zustand kann man fahcontrol.exe nur manuell per taskmanager abschießen) ich hab dieses Problem zwar auch manchmal, aber bei ihm ist es reproduzierbar. Konnte das flag nun per Remote Verbindung von mir aus setzen und darauf hin hat er sich gleich eine WU geholt. Mal sehen, ob das ein einmaliger Erfolg war oder nicht.


----------



## picar81_4711 (21. Oktober 2012)

mattinator schrieb:


> Die ersten Posts waren zwar im Server-Thread, das Ganze passt jedoch hier wohl besser hin.
> 
> Habe jetzt 4 SMP-Projekte in VMware Player 3.0.0 unter Windows 7 mit dieser vorbereiteten VM (http://www.linuxforge.net/fah/img/VMWare-FAH-1.6.0.7z, s.a. Folding@Home - VMWare Player 3.0 and Folding Bigadv Support - LinuxForge.net) und dem AVX-Kernel gefaltet, das fünfte läuft gerade (Folding-Client 6.34). Mit dem aktuellen Image (http://www.linuxforge.net/fah/img/VMWare-FAH-1.6.1.7z)  von der genannten Seite mit Linux-Kernel 3 läuft das Gast-System in  einen CPU-Stop. K.A. warum, habe aber auch nicht groß weitergesucht.  Wahrscheinlich Konflikt zwischen Kernel 3 / VMware Player 3.
> PPD der  Projekte (alle a3-Core): 6941 - 33.8K, 6973 - 32.3K, 6991 - 30.5K, 7166 -  31.6K. Leider habe ich im Windows 7 mit dem 7-er Client diese Projekte  noch nicht bekommen, insofern nicht direkt vergleichbar. Allerdings  hatte ich unter Windows 7 mit 7-er Client einige Projekte mit deutlich  höheren PPD, z.B. 10085 - 41.8K, 7073 - 46.5K, 7015 - 50.4K. Da sind  dann zwar auch ein paar Projekte mit um die 20K dabei gewesen, aber eher weniger  und in der letzten Zeit gar nicht mehr. Aus momentaner Sicht also eher  7-er Client nativ unter Windows 7 mit mehr Ertrag als eine Linux-VM.  Vllt. teste ich noch die gelobte Ubuntu 10.10, aber in Summe werde ich  wohl auf den nativ 7-er unter Windows zurückkehren.



Wenn aber unterm V7 mal wieder schlechte WUs daherkommen und die gibts auch für SMP, dann kommt dieser schlechter weg.....mein 2600K schafft mit V6 rund 22K PPD, mit V7 über längere Zeit nur 18K PPD....




wolf7 schrieb:


> falls es jemand interessiert, diese aussagekräftige  Fehlermeldung scheint durch das Fehlen des "client-type advanced" flags  zustande gekommen zu sein, was mir nicht möglich war an seinem PC  einzustellen, da das verbuggte gui von fahcontrol meinte, das  einstellungsfenster gehöre hinter alle anderen Fenster, so dass man auch  ja nix eingeben kann.. man konnte die anderen Fenster auch  nicht mehr minimieren, da das andere halt schon offen war und den rest  blockiert hat... (in dem Zustand kann man fahcontrol.exe nur manuell per  taskmanager abschießen) ich hab dieses Problem zwar auch manchmal, aber  bei ihm ist es reproduzierbar. Konnte das flag nun per Remote  Verbindung von mir aus setzen und darauf hin hat er sich gleich eine WU  geholt. Mal sehen, ob das ein einmaliger Erfolg war oder nicht.


 Aber er verwendet schon 6.34 Clienten? Das ist sehr ungewöhnlich, dieses Verhalten und deshalb hat auch wahrscheinlich keiner einen Rat für Dich


----------



## mattinator (21. Oktober 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Wenn aber unterm V7 mal wieder schlechte WUs daherkommen und die gibts auch für SMP, dann kommt dieser schlechter weg.....mein 2600K schafft mit V6 rund 22K PPD, mit V7 über längere Zeit nur 18K PPD....


 Ist das jetzt der Vergleich v6 gegen v7 Windows nativ oder mit VM ? V6 gegen V7 Windows nativ kann ich das so bestätigen. Allerdings hatte ich mit den "schlechten" Projekten in letzter Zeit wirklich Glück, unter 20K waren keine und die um die 20K bis 25K nur die Ausnahme.


----------



## Amigafan (22. Oktober 2012)

benjasso schrieb:


> Ich habe die Parameter immer an die Verknüpfung angehangen und nicht fest in der Config hinterlegt.
> 
> Hat sich jetzt allerdings erledigt. Ich habe bemerkt, dass ich noch den alten 6.30 laufen hatte
> Hab jetzt den 6.34 und es scheint zu funktionieren.


 

Gut, wenn alles jetzt so funzt, wie Du Dir das vorgestellt hast bzw wie es eigentlich soll - dann gibt es hier wieder ein Problem weniger und einen zufriedenen Falter mehr . . .  


Wenn ich das auch von mir behaupten könnte - mittlerweile hat sich ein weiteres Mobo "verabschiedet" - ebenfalls die Spawas - und die wurden zusätzlich durch einen extra Lüfter gekühlt . . .   

Es ist mir schleierhaft, warum 

Und heute kam noch eine OCZ Vertex3 dazu - läst sich nicht mehr "ansprechen" - nach nur ein paar Wochen Betrieb . . .  

Es ist schlichtweg zum


----------



## Thosch (22. Oktober 2012)

Das ist *extrem* harter Tobak ... sehr ärgerlich. Und wenn man das so in letzter Zeit liest was die alles auf den MoBo´s verbauen um Geld zu sparen ... der nächste HW-Ausfall kommt mit Sicherheit.
Meine 560Ti musste ich auch schon wieder ein Stück "zurück nehmen" (Werks-OC), die hat außer NANs nix mehr ordentlich zusammen gebracht. Im *extrem*sten Fall kam nur noch 1 WU am Tag, weil er die ständig neu angefangen hat, bzw. sich nach der 5."Runde" ne neue gezogen hat. Weshalb ich (auch deswegen) die Maschine vom 24/7-Falten nehme.   Da soll mir noch mal einer sagen Benchmarktests "belasten" die HW richtig.


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Oktober 2012)

Ach du SCH***ischkebab - das tut mir maximal leid, Amigafan

Ja, manchmal braucht es wirklich Nerven aus Kruppstahl und die Leidensfähigkeit eines Granitblocks um weiterzufalten
Respekt an alle die sich (einmal mehr) durchbeissen


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (22. Oktober 2012)

News von den GPU Projekten : Folding@home: Unified GPU/SMP benchmarking scheme: equal points for equal work


----------



## Abductee (22. Oktober 2012)

Bedeutet das die gleichen Projekte (8057) auf CPU und GPU?
Da bin ich mal auf direkten Vergleich gespannt.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (22. Oktober 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> Bedeutet das die gleichen Projekte (8057) auf CPU und GPU?
> Da bin ich mal auf direkten Vergleich gespannt.


Keine Ahnung ^^ Ich denke die wichtigste Neuerung dieser News ist dass offenbar bald QRB für GPU WUs eingeführt wird , also passkey auch für GPU eingeben !


----------



## wolf7 (22. Oktober 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Aber er verwendet schon 6.34 Clienten? Das ist sehr ungewöhnlich, dieses Verhalten und deshalb hat auch wahrscheinlich keiner einen Rat für Dich


 
er verwendet die V7, ich aktuell auch.


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Oktober 2012)

Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> News von den GPU Projekten : Folding@home: Unified GPU/SMP benchmarking scheme: equal points for equal work



.. womit auf die eine "Baustelle" eingegangen wurde; es wird wohl bald einen Update dazu geben

Die andere (unterirdische Faltleistung aktueller ATI/AMD-Karten) ist nach wie vor pendent - worauf ich per E-Mail nochmals hingewiesen habe


----------



## Amigafan (22. Oktober 2012)

Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> News von den GPU Projekten : Folding@home: Unified GPU/SMP benchmarking scheme: equal points for equal work


 
Sollte diese Regelung wirklich eingeführt werden, können endlich auch "AMD-Falter" ein adäquates "Punkteergebnis" erhalten - welch eine Verbesserung gegenüber der jetzigen Regelung und im Allgemeinen in Bezug auf das GPU-Falten . . .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Oktober 2012)

Ich hoffe aber das die Basispunkte noch einigermassen ansehnlich sind, sonst verleidet es den "Nicht-24/7"-Falter sehr schnell > ich würde das Falten mit den beiden GTX460er auf der Stelle sein lassen wenn nichts mehr dabei rausschaut.


----------



## picar81_4711 (22. Oktober 2012)

mattinator schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt der Vergleich v6 gegen v7 Windows nativ oder mit VM ? V6 gegen V7 Windows nativ kann ich das so bestätigen. Allerdings hatte ich mit den "schlechten" Projekten in letzter Zeit wirklich Glück, unter 20K waren keine und die um die 20K bis 25K nur die Ausnahme.


Ich wollte nur nochmal sagen, was meiner Meinung nach am effizientesten ist: Linux + V6.  So läuft zur Zeit mein 2600K.....


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (22. Oktober 2012)

Mein Studium hat vor einer Woche angefangen.
Heute ist Proteinfaltung-Vorlesung 
Ringvorlesung: Einführung in die Bioinformatik WS 12/13 — Chair of Computational Biology


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Oktober 2012)

Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Mein Studium hat vor einer Woche angefangen.
> Heute ist Proteinfaltung-Vorlesung
> Ringvorlesung: Einführung in die Bioinformatik WS 12/13 — Chair of Computational Biology



Coooool  - Ein Ring sie alle zu falten


----------



## nfsgame (22. Oktober 2012)

Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Mein Studium hat vor einer Woche angefangen.
> Heute ist Proteinfaltung-Vorlesung
> Ringvorlesung: Einführung in die Bioinformatik WS 12/13 — Chair of Computational Biology


 
Bekommste nen Daumen für ->.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Oktober 2012)

@Bumbelbee bezogen auf http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...-mit-der-playstation3-ps3-15.html#post4660559: Wurde meiner Meinung nach zu früh geschlossen, mal abgesehen davon das gewisse Falter wie ich zum Beispiel noch gerne ihre Meinung dazu geäussert hätten.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (22. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe jetzt ein Notebook und habe mich immer noch nicht endgültig entschieden, ob ich meinen PC wiederbeleben soll (dazu nen fetten 27-30" LCD + professionelle Tastatur etc. kaufen) oder nur auf Notebook setzen soll.
Mit Notebook falten wäre so eine Sache, die Hitze von CPU/GPU tut dem Akku ja nicht gerade gut. Was meint ihr? Irgendwie hätte ich schon Lust, nach einem Jahr Pause wieder mal was beizutragen.
Gab es im letzten Jahr nennenswerte Neuerungen bzw. Fortschritte? Die V7-Clients habe ich noch miterlebt, mehr nicht.


----------



## ProfBoom (22. Oktober 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe aber das die Basispunkte noch einigermassen ansehnlich sind, sonst verleidet es den "Nicht-24/7"-Falter sehr schnell > ich würde das Falten mit den beiden GTX460er auf der Stelle sein lassen wenn nichts mehr dabei rausschaut.


 
Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, dann wird es wohl einen Quick Return Bonus geben und die Basispunkte werden steigen:
"_Based on our internal tests, the end effect of this new,  unified benchmarking scheme would boost the points for the GPU projects,  both in terms of base points but also by bringing Quick Return Bonuses  to GPU clients._" - Quelle: Vijays Blog


----------



## nfsgame (22. Oktober 2012)

Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt ein Notebook und habe mich immer noch nicht endgültig entschieden, ob ich meinen PC wiederbeleben soll (dazu nen fetten 27-30" LCD + professionelle Tastatur etc. kaufen) oder nur auf Notebook setzen soll.
> Mit Notebook falten wäre so eine Sache, die Hitze von CPU/GPU tut dem Akku ja nicht gerade gut. Was meint ihr? Irgendwie hätte ich schon Lust, nach einem Jahr Pause wieder mal was beizutragen.
> Gab es im letzten Jahr nennenswerte Neuerungen bzw. Fortschritte? Die V7-Clients habe ich noch miterlebt, mehr nicht.


 
Das musst du wissen. Großartige Änderungen die dich mit einem Lappi jucken könnten gab es nicht.

Bitte passe deine Signatur den Forenregeln entsprechend an!


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Oktober 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @Bumbelbee bezogen auf http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...-mit-der-playstation3-ps3-15.html#post4660559: Wurde meiner Meinung nach zu früh geschlossen, mal abgesehen davon das gewisse Falter wie ich zum Beispiel noch gerne ihre Meinung dazu geäussert hätten.



Dass das *Thema* geschlossen wurde heisst ja nicht, dass man sich dazu nicht mehr äussern darf 

Mal aber noch was anderes...

Erinnert ihr euch? eine GTX560TI wollte plötzlich nicht mehr richtig falten/lieferte plötzlich nicht mehr die erwarteten Punkte
Temp/Anbindung usw. - alles schien normal und trotzdem gings nicht mehr (richtig)

.. Ich habs herausgefunden ..
Der Client hatte eigenständig beschlossen, dass die Karte eine andere sei 
Deshalb lautete der Eintrag *Gpu type=3 species=20*
Korrekt ist aber *Gpu type=3 species=41 *
Nach "Richtigstellung" passt es nun wieder


----------



## Uwe64LE (22. Oktober 2012)

Da ich mit meiner GTS450 ja auch Probleme habe: welcher Code passt denn zu welcher Karte?
Ist species=21 für die 450er i.O.?


----------



## picar81_4711 (23. Oktober 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> ..................
> .. Ich habs herausgefunden ..
> Der Client hatte eigenständig beschlossen, dass die Karte eine andere sei
> Deshalb lautete der Eintrag *Gpu type=3 species=20*
> ...


Es lebt.......eine künstliche Intelligenz!


----------



## Amigafan (23. Oktober 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Es lebt.......eine künstliche Intelligenz!



Das glauben Sie, Captain . . . 
Und wie beurteilt Mr Data dieses "sich verselbstständigen"?


----------



## acer86 (23. Oktober 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Dass das *Thema* geschlossen wurde heisst ja nicht, dass man sich dazu nicht mehr äussern darf
> 
> Mal aber noch was anderes...
> 
> ...



Vielen Danke für den TIP!! Hatte das selbe Problem jetzt läuft sie wieder ohne Spannungserhöhung und bringt bei einer 8043er Wu´s 21000PPD


----------



## Z28LET (23. Oktober 2012)

Wo sehe ich die Einstellung der Grafikkarte denn?


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Oktober 2012)

acer86 schrieb:


> Vielen Danke für den TIP!! Hatte das selbe Problem jetzt läuft sie wieder ohne Spannungserhöhung und bringt bei einer 8043er Wu´s 21000PPD



Das hatte ich gehofft


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (24. Oktober 2012)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Bitte passe deine Signatur den Forenregeln entsprechend an!


Sind Zitate in der Signatur jetzt auch verboten? Konnte in den Forenregeln nur was zu Bildern finden.
Oder gilt ein ganz normales Zitat von Samsung jetzt schon als radikale Äußerung, obwohl es nur eine persönliche Meinung zu dem Patentstreit ist? Stichwort Meinungsfreiheit.


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Oktober 2012)

Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Sind Zitate in der Signatur jetzt auch verboten? Konnte in den Forenregeln nur was zu Bildern finden.
> Oder gilt ein ganz normales Zitat von Samsung jetzt schon als radikale Äußerung, obwohl es nur eine persönliche Meinung zu dem Patentstreit ist? Stichwort Meinungsfreiheit.



Meine Meinung dazu:

Das von dir gewählte Zitat ist "grenzwertig" und beinhaltet in sich das Potenzial einen "Glaubenskrieg" auszulösen
Daher erachte ich es auch als heikel; ein Verzicht darauf würde sicherlich einen potenziellen Störfaktor eliminieren


----------



## nfsgame (24. Oktober 2012)

Generell geht es darum, dass die Zitatboxen in der Vergangenheit zu einem "kalten Krieg" zwischen einem Forenuser und der Leitung geführt haben, da sie unter bestimmten Umständen die maximale Länge überschreiten können. Aber das hast du anscheinend schon herausgefunden, da du es angepasst hast. Gegen die freie Meinungsäußerung können und wollen wir nichts machen. Auch wenn ich Bumblebee Recht geben muss - es ist etwas "grau".


----------



## Malkolm (24. Oktober 2012)

Man beachte dabei auch den eigentlichen Sinn einer Signatur, nämlich Beiträge mit etwas zu signieren.
Dieses impliziert sinngemäß etwas persönliches, leicht mit dem Autor in Verbindung zu bringendes, aber auch recht frei wählbares Element. Ob das nun ein liebgewonnenes Bild, die eigene Hardware, die eigenen Stats bei Game X oder Projekt Y, ein liebgewonnener und zur eigenen Meinung maßgeblich beitragender Ausspruch (Zitat) oder auch einfach nur ein "freundlicher Gruß" ist, ist dabei recht egal.

Insofern ist ein Zitat eines koreanischen Konzerns über Produktplatzierung und dessen Wirkung schon eine legitime Signatur, sofern sich der Autor mit dieser Aussage voll identifizieren kann bzw. im Umkehrschluß anhand dieser Aussage identifizieren lässt.

Im konkreten Fall ist es aber auch unüberlegt, lässt es doch implizit den Schluß zu, dass der Autor d'accord geht mit den Geschäftspraktiken Samsungs, die nachweislich gegen geltendes Urheberrecht verstoßen und im zwingenden Verdacht stehen ihre (Produktions-)Mitarbeiter auszubeuten und gesundheitlich zu schädigen. Ich gehe mal nicht davon aus, dass diese Deutung im Sinne des Autors ist, weshalb ich ebenfalls empfehle die Signatur zu entfernen.


----------



## nfsgame (24. Oktober 2012)

Und jetzt kommen wir wieder zum Falten .


----------



## Timmy99 (24. Oktober 2012)

Wer mit der PS3 noch weiterfalten will, sollte nicht auf 4.30 updaten.
Endgültig Schluss ist aber ab November: Dann wird die PS3 keine neuen WUs mehr bekommen 

Quelle:
Sony stellt Folding@home für PS3 ein - Life with PlayStation - Konsole - PC-WELT


----------



## Abductee (24. Oktober 2012)

Sehr schwache Aktion


----------



## Malkolm (24. Oktober 2012)

Der Artikel liest sich, als würde direkt das gesamte F@H Projekt eingestellt werden Oo


----------



## Z28LET (24. Oktober 2012)

Z28LET schrieb:


> Wo sehe ich die Einstellung der Grafikkarte denn?



Wie schauts mit der Antwort aus?


----------



## picar81_4711 (24. Oktober 2012)

Z28LET schrieb:


> Wie schauts mit der Antwort aus?


Dazu hab ich wenig Ahnung, da ich mit Grafikkarten nicht falte


----------



## Thosch (24. Oktober 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> ...
> Deshalb lautete der Eintrag *Gpu type=3 species=20*
> Korrekt ist aber *Gpu type=3 species=41 *
> Nach "Richtigstellung" passt es nun wieder


 Ja ... da bleibt nun die mit *extremer* Spannung erwartete Antwort darauf ... Wo steht das bzw. wo finde ich das (ungefähr) im Log ??
Ich habe unter _Expert_ und _Extra core optionen_ bei mir im v7 _fermi_ eingetragen ...    ... sollte wohl bei mir dann passen ...


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Oktober 2012)

Z28LET schrieb:


> Wie schauts mit der Antwort aus?



Weiss ich auch nicht (so) genau - ist einfach ein Erfahrungswert

Allerdings eines ist so: *species=**X* definiert die maximal mögliche CUDA-Version


----------



## wolf7 (25. Oktober 2012)

geht Kakao Stats - Teams Ranking nur bei mir nicht mehr richtig oder ist das überall so? Nicht gehen im Sinne von keine Punkte anzeigen.


----------



## picar81_4711 (25. Oktober 2012)

wolf7 schrieb:


> geht Kakao Stats - Teams Ranking nur bei mir nicht mehr richtig oder ist das überall so? Nicht gehen im Sinne von keine Punkte anzeigen.


Geht auch bei mir nicht.


----------



## DaN_I (25. Oktober 2012)

Geht bei mir im Moment auch nicht - wahrscheinlich sind die Server down.


----------



## wolf7 (25. Oktober 2012)

DaN_I schrieb:


> Geht bei mir im Moment auch nicht - wahrscheinlich sind die Server down.


 
frag nur, weil das schon seit gestern so ist:-/


----------



## benjasso (25. Oktober 2012)

Also so ganz scheint das bei mir doch nicht zu laufen: der SMP macht laut HFM nur knapp Punkte bei meinem Xeon E3 1230v2. Hier mal das Log:


Spoiler



[16:07:51] + Processing work unit
[16:07:51] Core required: FahCore_a3.exe
[16:07:51] Core found.
[16:07:51] Working on queue slot 03 [October 25 16:07:51 UTC]
[16:07:51] + Working ...
[16:07:52] 
[16:07:52] *------------------------------*
[16:07:52] Folding@Home Gromacs SMP Core
[16:07:52] Version 2.27 (Dec. 15, 2010)
[16:07:52] 
[16:07:52] Preparing to commence simulation
[16:07:52] - Ensuring status. Please wait.
[16:08:01] - Looking at optimizations...
[16:08:01] - Working with standard loops on this execution.
[16:08:01] - Previous termination of core was improper.
[16:08:01] - Files status OK
[16:08:02] - Expanded 1768765 -> 1957708 (decompressed 110.6 percent)
[16:08:02] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=1768765 data_size=1957708, decompressed_data_size=1957708 diff=0
[16:08:02] - Digital signature verified
[16:08:02] 
[16:08:02] Project: 6973 (Run 0, Clone 164, Gen 109)
[16:08:02] 
[16:08:02] Entering M.D.
[16:08:08] Using Gromacs checkpoints
[16:08:08] Mapping NT from 8 to 8 
[16:08:08] Resuming from checkpoint
[16:08:08] Verified work/wudata_03.log
[16:08:09] Verified work/wudata_03.trr
[16:08:09] Verified work/wudata_03.edr
[16:08:09] Completed 3975 out of 500000 steps  (0%)
[16:09:03] Completed 5000 out of 500000 steps  (1%)
[16:14:20] Completed 10000 out of 500000 steps  (2%)
[16:18:08] Completed 15000 out of 500000 steps  (3%)
[16:21:23] Completed 20000 out of 500000 steps  (4%)
[16:24:41] Completed 25000 out of 500000 steps  (5%)
[16:27:54] Completed 30000 out of 500000 steps  (6%)
[16:31:15] Completed 35000 out of 500000 steps  (7%)
[16:34:45] Completed 40000 out of 500000 steps  (8%)
[16:38:20] Completed 45000 out of 500000 steps  (9%)
[16:41:47] Completed 50000 out of 500000 steps  (10%)
[16:45:16] Completed 55000 out of 500000 steps  (11%)
[16:48:48] Completed 60000 out of 500000 steps  (12%)
[16:52:14] Completed 65000 out of 500000 steps  (13%)
[16:55:37] Completed 70000 out of 500000 steps  (14%)
[16:58:54] Completed 75000 out of 500000 steps  (15%)
[17:02:20] Completed 80000 out of 500000 steps  (16%)
[17:05:45] Completed 85000 out of 500000 steps  (17%)
[17:09:21] Completed 90000 out of 500000 steps  (18%)
[17:12:47] Completed 95000 out of 500000 steps  (19%)
[17:16:18] Completed 100000 out of 500000 steps  (20%)
[17:19:37] Completed 105000 out of 500000 steps  (21%)
[17:23:04] Completed 110000 out of 500000 steps  (22%)
[17:26:26] Completed 115000 out of 500000 steps  (23%)
[17:29:48] Completed 120000 out of 500000 steps  (24%)
[17:33:23] Completed 125000 out of 500000 steps  (25%)
[17:36:45] Completed 130000 out of 500000 steps  (26%)
[17:40:28] Completed 135000 out of 500000 steps  (27%)
[17:44:02] Completed 140000 out of 500000 steps  (28%)
[17:47:35] Completed 145000 out of 500000 steps  (29%)
[17:51:07] Completed 150000 out of 500000 steps  (30%)
[17:54:51] Completed 155000 out of 500000 steps  (31%)
[17:58:51] Completed 160000 out of 500000 steps  (32%)
[18:02:41] Completed 165000 out of 500000 steps  (33%)
[18:06:34] Completed 170000 out of 500000 steps  (34%)
[18:10:52] Completed 175000 out of 500000 steps  (35%)
[18:14:21] Completed 180000 out of 500000 steps  (36%)
[18:17:42] Completed 185000 out of 500000 steps  (37%)
[18:21:26] Completed 190000 out of 500000 steps  (38%)
[18:29:21] Completed 195000 out of 500000 steps  (39%)
[18:33:31] Completed 200000 out of 500000 steps  (40%)
[18:37:42] Completed 205000 out of 500000 steps  (41%)
[18:41:47] Completed 210000 out of 500000 steps  (42%)
[18:45:50] Completed 215000 out of 500000 steps  (43%)
[18:49:52] Completed 220000 out of 500000 steps  (44%)
[18:57:16] Completed 225000 out of 500000 steps  (45%)
[19:01:15] Completed 230000 out of 500000 steps  (46%)
[19:05:18] Completed 235000 out of 500000 steps  (47%)
[19:09:13] Completed 240000 out of 500000 steps  (48%)
[19:12:52] Completed 245000 out of 500000 steps  (49%)
[19:16:28] Completed 250000 out of 500000 steps  (50%)
[19:19:49] Completed 255000 out of 500000 steps  (51%)
[19:23:03] Completed 260000 out of 500000 steps  (52%)
[19:26:10] Completed 265000 out of 500000 steps  (53%)
[19:29:14] Completed 270000 out of 500000 steps  (54%)
[19:32:21] Completed 275000 out of 500000 steps  (55%)
[19:35:52] Completed 280000 out of 500000 steps  (56%)
[19:39:11] Completed 285000 out of 500000 steps  (57%)


Ist da was auffällig? Oder stimmt nur die Anzeige bei HFM nicht?


----------



## mattinator (25. Oktober 2012)

@Stock kann das schon stimmen. Mit meinem i7-3770K@4.4GHz (Turbo) habe ich eine durchschnittliche Frame-Time von 02:15 Minuten.


----------



## wolf7 (25. Oktober 2012)

was meint ihr, wie viel mehr punkte würde es ungefähr bringen, wenn ich meinen x6 1090T in ner VMware mit linux falten lasse? aktuell bringt er im schnitt 10-11k Punkte über alle WUs, aber da läuft halt nebenher noch bissl was, was ich auch nicht abschalten möchte.


----------



## picar81_4711 (25. Oktober 2012)

wolf7 schrieb:


> was meint ihr, wie viel mehr punkte würde es ungefähr bringen, wenn ich meinen x6 1090T in ner VMware mit linux falten lasse? aktuell bringt er im schnitt 10-11k Punkte über alle WUs, aber da läuft halt nebenher noch bissl was, was ich auch nicht abschalten möchte.


ca. 1-2K PPD mehr. Ist aber im Verhältniss viel.......würde ich machen


----------



## Amigafan (26. Oktober 2012)

Hallo *Wikinger *- welcome back! 

Schön, Dich nach einer so langen Pause wieder aktiv falten zu sehen . . .


----------



## ProfBoom (26. Oktober 2012)

Warum heißt es in benjassos Log:
[16:08:01] - Looking at optimizations...
[16:08:01] - Working with standard loops on this execution.

Sollten die Optimierungen mittlerweile nicht immer aktiv sein?


----------



## nfsgame (26. Oktober 2012)

Genauso ein Überbleibsel aus "alten Zeiten" wie die immer noch eingetragene mpi-Fehlermeldung (obwohl die Schnittstelle seit ~1-1,5Jahren nicht mehr genutzt wird) .


----------



## Amigafan (26. Oktober 2012)

@Profboom

Der "Grund" dafür steht genau *eine* Zeile darunter:
- Previous termination of core was improper.

Das hat früher dazu geführt, dass die Optimierungen für SSE "ausgeschaltet" wurden und daher der restliche Faltprozess wesentlich langsamer vonstatten ging.
Wird aber - wie nfsgame bereits erklärte - nicht mehr verwendet . . .


----------



## ProfBoom (26. Oktober 2012)

Weshalb die Meldung kam und was das Resultat war, weiß ich noch.
Ich habe mich nur gewundert, warum es im Log steht, wenn doch die Optimierungen immer aktiv sein sollen.
Es scheint also ein Überbleibsel ohne Wirkung zu sein.


----------



## Thosch (26. Oktober 2012)

... _ohne Wirkung_ ... (im negativem Sinne) erwünscht !


----------



## Amigafan (26. Oktober 2012)

Jetzt brauche ich bitte Hilfe:

Meine GTX 460 faltet unter WinXP Pro eine 8018er WU mit knapp 15K PPD (790 MHz Core/1580 MHz Shader/1900 MHz Speichertakt)

Unter Win7 Pro 64Bit "schrumpfen" die PPD auf 11K zusammen - ohne ersichtlichen Grund - gleiche Einstellungen wie oben - beides realisiert mit Hilfe des "Popo-Brenners " 

Hat jemand von Euch dasselbe Phänomen beobachtet bzw weiß einer, woran es liegen könnte?  
Der verwendete Treiber ist der 306.97 WQHL, die Graka wird richtig als GTX 460 erkannt (Einstellung: Fermi, Gf 104, Cuda 2.1, Cuda Driver 5000 - alles laut FahControl-System Info)


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (26. Oktober 2012)

Ich wollte es nur mal gesagt haben: Dieser Thread steht in der Allzeit-Bestenliste des Extreme-Forums im Moment auf Platz 9 der meisten Aufrufe (843.018 - wann kommt die Million!) und auf Platz 7 der meisten Antworten (23.777).


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. Oktober 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Jetzt brauche ich bitte Hilfe:
> 
> Meine GTX 460 faltet unter WinXP Pro eine 8018er WU mit knapp 15K PPD (790 MHz Core/1580 MHz Shader/1900 MHz Speichertakt)
> 
> ...


Meine beiden GTX460er falten bei der P8018 (850 MHz Core/1700 MHz Shader/2000 MHz Speichertakt) mit dem 306.23 Treiber und unter Win7 Ultima 64bit mit rund 16kPPD.

Vielleicht der 306.97 Treiber nicht ganz faltfreundlich?


----------



## mihapiha (26. Oktober 2012)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Ich wollte es nur mal gesagt haben: Dieser Thread steht in der Allzeit-Bestenliste des Extreme-Forums im Moment auf Platz 9 der meisten Aufrufe (843.018 - wann kommt die Million!) und auf Platz 7 der meisten Antworten (23.777).



Na die Million wäre schon längst drin, wenn es nicht der 2. Rumpelkammer Thread wäre... Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, wurde ja der 2. aufgrund zu vieler Antworten überhaupt geöffnet...


----------



## nfsgame (26. Oktober 2012)

Damals bestand der Server noch aus nem Athlon 64 X2 6000+ samt 4 oder 8GB RAM . Der war bei ~1000 Antworten pro Thema irgendwann überfordert . Daher wurde damals gesplittet.


----------



## Hanisch1982 (26. Oktober 2012)

Das PCGH  Folding@home Team is nun auf Platz 14!

PC Games Hardware Individual Users List - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## nfsgame (26. Oktober 2012)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...5/119786-eine-wuerdigung-335.html#post4672307

Aber man kann es ja nicht oft genug sagen


----------



## mihapiha (26. Oktober 2012)

Mein altes Team versucht mit allen Mitteln nun eine Renaissance in Sachen Falten durchzusetzen. Ich finde es zwar lächerlich, aber wenn die meinen es hilft, werde ich mich für 2 Wochen beteiligen. Ich nehme mal an, dass ich in spätestens 2 Wochen wieder Punkte für dieses Team mache. 

Ich muss mich ungern daran beteiligen, da der Freund, der mir die CPUs geschickt hat, freundlichst drum gebeten hat. Und ich habe einiges gut zu machen bei ihm...


----------



## picar81_4711 (26. Oktober 2012)

Schade, erst schmierst uns Honig um den Mund und dann faltest für ein anderes Team


----------



## mihapiha (26. Oktober 2012)

Ist wahrscheinlich eh nicht mal für 2 Wochen. Brauchst es ja nicht so negativ sehen. Aber ich kann wohl kaum einen Freund einen Gefallen verweigern, wenn er mir diesen Monat so einen großen Gefallen getan hat. Das wäre doch wirklich falsch


----------



## Bumblebee (26. Oktober 2012)

... und wir wollen auch nicht vergessen, dass es ja in erster Linie um die Wissenschaft geht


----------



## mihapiha (27. Oktober 2012)

Vielleicht kann ich ja eine WU hier und eine dort falten ... Ich weiß wirklich nicht was ich machen soll. Ich kann wirklich nicht meinen Freund im Stich lassen, auf der anderen Seite ist mir das andere Team sowas von egal... Es ist ein Team das zum sterben verurteilt ist... Und ich habe wirklich gehofft in diesem Team unter die top 10 Falter zu kommen.


----------



## mattinator (27. Oktober 2012)

Unter die Top 10 solltest Du auch bei uns kommen, hol doch Dein altes Team komplett zu uns.


----------



## T0M@0 (27. Oktober 2012)

Frag doch deinen Freund ob er auch für PCGH falten will


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Oktober 2012)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Frag doch deinen Freund ob er auch für PCGH falten will



Das wäre durchaus auch eine Möglichkeit....
Als ich damals hierher gewechselt habe musste ich mich aber auch erst etwas überwinden
Es ist schon blöd; obwohl es doch eigentlich nicht wirklich entscheidend ist hat man doch das Gefühl man "verliert" seine bisherigen Punkte
Man denkt, dass das bisherige "umsonst" war - ein Nachteil des -Punkte-aufsummieren-und ich bin besser als du-Systems

Obwohl die Faltleistung zu 90% keine Eigenleistung ist sondern nur vom investierten Geld abhängt (10% sind know-how) schlägt das "ich will besser sein" voll durch
Da nehme ich mich selber nicht davon aus

Dein Freund ist natürlich herzlich willkommen bei uns wenn er wechselt; wenn nicht habe ich vollstes Verständnis

So, nun hört endlich auf zu lesen und faltet weiter - *ich* will noch viele Punkte in *meinem* Team sehen damit *ich* mit *meinem* Team das Beste bin *hechel-hechel*


----------



## mihapiha (27. Oktober 2012)

Wie ihr vermutlich mittlerweile wisst, sind die anderen Foren die ich besuche, ausnahmslos in Englisch. Die Leute können kein Deutsch, und können sich mit diesem Forum nicht identifizieren. Ich erinnere an Wolf_Team_Leader der hier zwei oder drei Posts erstellt hat - nur in Englisch versteht sich - um über seine Faltfarm aufzuklären. Seid [H] EVGA auf der Weltrangliste überholt hat, hat er sich ein neues Team gesucht. In seinem Falle ist irgendein australisches Team, um seinen Landsmännern zu helfen...

ExtremeGrandpa, der so freundlich war mir zu helfen und der mich nun um Hilfe bittet, faltet unter einigen Faltnamen. Hauptsächlich jedoch unter FoldingForTheFuture's contributions to Folding@home 

Er ist ein GPU-Falter und ihm bedeuten Team-Rankings nichts. Er will nur so viele Menschen wie möglich zum Falten bewegen. Er meint, dass wenn ich und er falten, und Wolf sich uns wieder anschließt, dass wir jene Falter wieder zum Falten bewegen die aufgrund der Sommerpause aufgehört haben zu falten. Nur das ist ihm wichtig. Er weiß das Wolf sein 1. Platz in unserem Team wichtig ist, und denkt, dass wenn ich wieder dort falte, Wolf versuchen wird zu verteidigen. Daher der Renaissance-Gedanke...

Aber ich finde es blöd. Das Team ist des Todes geweiht, schon allein deswegen, weil ich denke dass das Forum kein weiteres Jahr online bleiben wird. Deswegen finde ich Investitionen jeglicher Art blödsinnig.

Aber was soll ich tun? Ich werde denke ich eine Woche drüben Falten, und dann wird eh alles wieder einschlafen. Außerdem kann ich dann den Umstieg zurück besser begründen, wenn wieder nur wir zwei falten...


----------



## wolf7 (27. Oktober 2012)

welche lastschwankungen sind denn eig normal und wieso bekommt man so was iwi nur mit dem linux client zu sehen und nicht mit dem von windows?


```
Average load imbalance: 5.9 %
 Part of the total run time spent waiting due to load imbalance: 2.2 %


	Parallel run - timing based on wallclock.

               NODE (s)   Real (s)      (%)
       Time:  33738.069  33738.069    100.0
                       9h22:18
               (Mnbf/s)   (GFlops)   (ns/day)  (hour/ns)
Performance:    348.918     18.328      2.460      9.757
```

ist das gut für nen x1090T?


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Oktober 2012)

Nun, ich *glaube*, dass es unter WIN diese Schwankungen gar nicht gibt
Unter LINUX würde ich auch bei einem AMD (wenn er Schwankungen macht) den Kraken ausprobieren

Zu den X1090T-Daten kann ich nichts sagen; weiss ich nicht


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (27. Oktober 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Nun, ich *glaube*, dass es unter WIN diese Schwankungen gar nicht gibt
> Unter LINUX würde ich auch bei einem AMD (wenn er Schwankungen macht) den Kraken ausprobieren


Sollte es eigentlich schon geben, bisher war es immer so das der Client überproportional langsamer wurde wenn ein man noch etwas anderes neben gemacht hat und so beim Client quasi ein Thread nachhängt der alle anderen auch bremst -> Load imbalance 

Liegt vermutlich einfach daran dass die Probleme die wir hier behandeln in gewisser Weise von einander abhängig sein werden, ansonsten dürfte es das schon aus Prinzip nicht geben (wenn nicht jemand die Programmierung verpfuscht hat  ).

Bei Multi CPU Systemen kommt halt noch der Faktor Kommunikation zwischen den CPUs dazu die der fah Client offenbar völlig ignoriert und der Kraken ins Spiel kommt.


----------



## picar81_4711 (27. Oktober 2012)

wolf7 schrieb:


> welche lastschwankungen sind denn eig normal und wieso bekommt man so was iwi nur mit dem linux client zu sehen und nicht mit dem von windows?
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Wahrscheinlich wird das nur beim Linux-Clienten so genau aufgeführt, da auch die meisten proffesionellen Falter, also die 24/7 falten, nur Linux verwenden. Und nur diese Personen interessieren sich für diese Angaben.....


----------



## wolf7 (27. Oktober 2012)

Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> Sollte es eigentlich schon geben, bisher war es immer so das der Client überproportional langsamer wurde wenn ein man noch etwas anderes neben gemacht hat und so beim Client quasi ein Thread nachhängt der alle anderen auch bremst -> Load imbalance
> 
> Liegt vermutlich einfach daran dass die Probleme die wir hier behandeln in gewisser Weise von einander abhängig sein werden, ansonsten dürfte es das schon aus Prinzip nicht geben (wenn nicht jemand die Programmierung verpfuscht hat  ).
> 
> Bei Multi CPU Systemen kommt halt noch der Faktor Kommunikation zwischen den CPUs dazu die der fah Client offenbar völlig ignoriert und der Kraken ins Spiel kommt.


 
ich hab eben auch gelesen, dass der Kraken nur für Dual Socket PCs ist, also dürfte der doch bei mir überflüssig sein oder?


----------



## picar81_4711 (27. Oktober 2012)

wolf7 schrieb:


> ich hab eben auch gelesen, dass der Kraken nur für Dual Socket PCs ist, also dürfte der doch bei mir überflüssig sein oder?


Nein. Wurde im Serverwahn schon zu genüge aufgeführt, dass auch THEKRAKEN bei Singel-CPUs viel bringt, nämlich: Er verhindert die TPF-Schwankungen von bis zu 15min! Ich spreche aus eigener Erfahrung....


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (27. Oktober 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Nein. Wurde im Serverwahn schon zu genüge aufgeführt, dass auch THEKRAKEN bei Singel-CPUs viel bringt, nämlich: Er verhindert die TPF-Schwankungen von bis zu 15min! Ich spreche aus eigener Erfahrung....


Erstaunlicherweise , theoretisch sollte da nichts zu optimieren sein, aber solange es schneller wird ist es ja auch egal warum


----------



## wolf7 (27. Oktober 2012)

habs nun mal installiert, mal schauen, obs was bringt. Dabei macht es auch keinen Unterschied, ob das ne V4 oder V3 WU ist oder? weil die exe heißt ja nur FaHCore_a3.exe. nicht dass der für die V4 WUs ne andere verwendet... aber verschlechtern kann der kraken die faltleistung nicht oder?


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Oktober 2012)

wolf7 schrieb:


> habs nun mal installiert, mal schauen, obs was bringt. Dabei macht es auch keinen Unterschied, ob das ne V4 oder V3 WU ist oder? weil die exe heißt ja nur FaHCore_a3.exe. nicht dass der für die V4 WUs ne andere verwendet... aber verschlechtern kann der kraken die faltleistung nicht oder?


 
Wenn du dir (später mal) die Logs anschaust dann wirst du sehen, dass er ein File für beide separat führt


----------



## picar81_4711 (28. Oktober 2012)

Ich glaube TheKraken unterstützt nur A3 und A5 WUs, diese beiden Dateien werden ja auch durch ihn ersetzt und umbenannt. Was bei A4 WUs passiert, weiß ich nicht....die bekomme ich aber auch nicht.


----------



## darkEmperor (28. Oktober 2012)

Hey leute ich hab ein problem. Wenn ich den v7 starte fängt er frölich an zu falten aber nach so 10 min is die iternet verbindung weg. Woran könnte das liegen. Das passiert nur wenn ich f@h starte ??


----------



## picar81_4711 (28. Oktober 2012)

darkEmperor schrieb:


> Hey leute ich hab ein problem. Wenn ich den v7 starte fängt er frölich an zu falten aber nach so 10 min is die iternet verbindung weg. Woran könnte das liegen. Das passiert nur wenn ich f@h starte ??


 Keine Ahnung. Ich glaube das Problem hatten wir noch nie hier......


----------



## wolf7 (28. Oktober 2012)

darkEmperor schrieb:


> Hey leute ich hab ein problem. Wenn ich den v7 starte fängt er frölich an zu falten aber nach so 10 min is die iternet verbindung weg. Woran könnte das liegen. Das passiert nur wenn ich f@h starte ??


 
da das einzig besondere an f@h so ziemlich die hohe systemlast ist, würde ich an deiner stelle mal in der Richtung suchen. Nimm sonst doch mal prime und belaste das system zu 100%. Mal schauen, ob das Problem da auch auftritt.

btw aktuelle ppd bei ner 6098er WU bei meinem server 17,5k, mit Windows 7 hatte ich glaube ich bei den WUs ~11-12k... das ist ne steigerung um fast 50% und das bei immer noch angeblichen 90% Auslastung, zeigt das der taskmanager vllt einfach nur falsch an?

edit: mh hab nun auch auf meinem notebook ubuntu installiert, da zieht er die vollen 100% Systemlast. da gibts aber ein anderes Problem: und zwar sehe ich die Freigabe von Ubuntu nicht. brauch das für HFM, was unter Windows laufen soll... keine ahnung woran es liegt, hab beide VMs gleich installiert und konfiguriert... ne eigene IP hat Ubuntu bekommen und die kann ich auch anpingen.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (28. Oktober 2012)

GPU Folding is back

Zahlen aus dem FF: 

Configuration: FX-8120@4500 1.5V, 8Gb, W7x64, GTX580@865/1000, +SMP 8
Project number: 8057 (0-16-3)
Work unit: p8057
WU size: 56,3 КБ
WU result: ~ 345,24 КБ
Credit: 22341,73
Frames: 100
Core: OPENMMGPU
Server IP: 171.67.108.144
PPH (Points Per Hour): 9613,17
PPD (Points per day): 230716
Avg time per step: 0:01:23
Bonus factor: 8,7649
Client.cfg: bigpackets=big
Comleted: 19%
FahSpy 2.0.1

Configuration: i7-2600K@4500, 8Gb, W7x64, GTX570@825/1000 1.075V
Project number: 8057 (0-6-4)
Work unit: p8057
WU size: 56,3 КБ
WU result: ~ 345,24 КБ
Credit: 19599,77
Frames: 100
Core: OPENMMGPU
Server IP: 171.67.108.144
PPH (Points Per Hour): 6473,32
PPD (Points per day): 155360
Avg time per step: 0:01:49
Bonus factor: 7,6892
Client.cfg: bigpackets=big
Comleted: 26%

Folding Forum • Login


PASSKEY Eintragen!


----------



## wolf7 (28. Oktober 2012)

aber die punkte sind scho bissl unfair oder? vor allem wieder nur für nvidia...


----------



## Abductee (28. Oktober 2012)

die 155kppd können doch nicht stimmen oder?


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (28. Oktober 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> die 155kppd können doch nicht stimmen oder?


Gibt bisher 3 Quellen , die 2 oben und einer mit einer 670er.
Hab glaub ich auch was von 460ern mit 50k PPD gelesen bin mir aber grad nicht mehr sicher. Scheint also zu stimmen , ich hab leider noch keine solche WU bekommen:/


----------



## Abductee (28. Oktober 2012)

Ich seh grad das erste Ergebniss war ja auch sechsstellig.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (28. Oktober 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> Ich seh grad das erste Ergebniss war ja auch sechsstellig.


Im [H] Forum wird schon überlegt die 4P Server zu verkaufen und stattdessen auf GPU Server voller 690er umzusteigen  Sollte sich das bewahrheiten wären weit über 1 Million PPD / Rechner locker möglich mit nur 3 Grafikkarten 
Jedenfalls dürfte EVGA dadurch einen ordentlichen Boost kriegen wenn das dauerhaft bleibt und es auch mehr WUs gibt


----------



## mihapiha (28. Oktober 2012)

wolf7 schrieb:


> aber die punkte sind scho bissl unfair oder? vor allem wieder nur für nvidia...


 
Stimme ich voll zu. 


Es hört sich so an, als hätte sich EVGA sofort beschwert weil sie den 1. Platz eingebüßt haben... Das ist wirklich frech, da ich auch gehört habe das die P8102 so selten sind weil sich EVGA immer wieder beschwert hat...

Was soll der mist?!


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (28. Oktober 2012)

mihapiha schrieb:


> Stimme ich voll zu.
> 
> 
> Es hört sich so an, als hätte sich EVGA sofort beschwert weil sie den 1. Platz eingebüßt haben... Das ist wirklich frech, da ich auch gehört habe das die P8102 so selten sind weil sich EVGA immer wieder beschwert hat...
> ...


Ich glaube kaum das sich Stanford von EVGA reinpfuschen lässt , das sind immer noch Gerüchte und von der reinen Rechenleistung her muss man sagen dass GPUs mehr bringen sollten. Früher war es ja auch so , da hatte man mit SMP gegen GPUs kaum eine Chance.

Von den Punkten her ist es derzeit noch sehr viel ja , aber man muss auch dazu sagen dass es eigentlich beta WUs sind und sich da noch einiges tun kann. Es gab immer wieder WUs die extrem viele Punkte abgeworfen haben und kurz darauf wieder angepasst wurden.


----------



## Uwe64LE (28. Oktober 2012)

Ich glaube das erst, wenn ich screenshots von Leuten aus unserem Forum sehe.

Im Übrigen hätte ich kein Problem damit. Es regt sich ja auch keiner auf, dass BIG WU im
Verhältnis zu SMP "zu gut" bepunktet werden.
So lange die WU wirklich von Stanford benötigt werden und keine Placebos für die
Punktejagd verteilt werden, ist das OK.

Jeder hat die Wahl, sich die entsprechende hardware zu kaufen oder eben kleinere
Brötchen zu backen.


----------



## picar81_4711 (28. Oktober 2012)

Da ja auch hier viele Grafikkarten am laufen sind, würde sich unser PPD Ausstoß ebenfalls erhöhen....


----------



## wolf7 (28. Oktober 2012)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Ich glaube das erst, wenn ich screenshots von Leuten aus unserem Forum sehe.
> 
> Im Übrigen hätte ich kein Problem damit. Es regt sich ja auch keiner auf, dass BIG WU im
> Verhältnis zu SMP "zu gut" bepunktet werden.
> ...


 
nur kostet ein System, mit dem man ordentlich Big WUs falten kann, einfach nur unverschämt viel Geld, ganz im Gegensatz zu z.b. ner gtx 570, welche aktuell scho bei ~210€ los geht. Von daher ist der Punkte Unterschied zwischen BigWUs und SMP schon iwo gerechtfertigt, finde ich.

Falls diese Punktewertung sich wirklich durchsetzen würde, könnte man SMP Falten ja quasi aus Sicht der Punkte knicken... ne gtx470 gibts gebraucht bestimmt ab 100€... Die ganze Aktion wird doch garantiert von Nvidia als Werbung finanziert.


----------



## davidof2001 (29. Oktober 2012)

Meine GTX460 faltet gerade an einer 8075 (0, 13, 12) mit folgenden Werten bei 850MHz:
Base Credit: 2549
Estimated Credit: knappe 14000
Estimated PPD: ca. 56000

Als Option habe ich beim V7 Client noch eingegeben "client-type = beta".
Für die, die es interessiert.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (29. Oktober 2012)

davidof2001 schrieb:


> Meine GTX460 faltet gerade an einer 8075 (0, 13, 12) mit folgenden Werten bei 850MHz:
> Base Credit: 2549
> Estimated Credit: knappe 14000
> Estimated PPD: ca. 56000
> ...



Wenn das so bleibt würden sich auch alte , günstige, Karte auszahlen 

Hab leider noch immer keine bekommen :/


----------



## T0M@0 (29. Oktober 2012)

Mit v6 geht das nicht, oder? V7 geht bei mir leider nicht so richtig.


----------



## sc59 (29. Oktober 2012)

Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> Man kann mit Kepler auch v6 falten , dazu einfach -forcegpu nvidia_fermi als flag verwenden. Funktioniert mit der 660ti recht gut (selbst so gemacht) , ob es von den PPD her aufs gleiche kommt hab ich ehrlichgesagt nicht getestet , hatte so ca. 18-20k PPD @stock.
> 
> Bei der CPU fällt mir dazu nur ein dass du vielleicht gar keine SMP WU faltest , hast du das -smp flag gesetzt ? Wenn ja und du hast den Client neu installiert hast du vermutlich die eine "EingangsWU" die noch Singlethreaded ist und die nächste die du bekommst sollte dann auf allen Kernen funktionieren. Ansonsten kannst du uns auch die WU Nummer durchgeben , daran sollte sich feststellen lassen was für eine das ist  (aber flag zuerst überprüfen!)
> Alternativ kannst du auch bei der Konsolenausgabe nach einer Zeile Suchen die in etwa so heißt : "Mapping NT Cores from x to x " wobei x für die Anzahl der Threads steht die verwendet werden.



bitte schön

oder was meinst du?

ach shit Kontext komplett anmir vorbeigegangen -->> du meinst client type = beta !


----------



## davidof2001 (29. Oktober 2012)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Mit v6 geht das nicht, oder? V7 geht bei mir leider nicht so richtig.


 
Kann ich nicht sagen. Ich habe nur den V7 am laufen.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (29. Oktober 2012)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Mit v6 geht das nicht, oder? V7 geht bei mir leider nicht so richtig.


 
Soweit ich weiß haben bisher nur v7ener solche bekommen.

Habe mir auch gerade eine geangelt! Der Laptop hat eine bekommen , habs aber auf der GTX660ti zum laufen gebracht 

-> nach einem 1% 111K PPD , und viel weniger Hitze und Verbrauch an der GPU , ist wirklich eine Spitzen WU!

Werde nachher wenn ich mehr Daten habe noch einen Screenshot posten


----------



## davidof2001 (29. Oktober 2012)

Nachdem die WU bei mir nun eine Weile am werkeln war, haben sich die PPD auf ca 80000 eingependelt.
GPU Folding wird deutlich atraktiver.


EDIT:
Bei meiner GTX260 scheint das wohl nicht zu funktionieren. Ist dieses BETA-Programm auf "Ab-Fermi-WUs" beschnitten? Weiß darüber jemand etwas?


----------



## acer86 (29. Oktober 2012)

So wie es aussieht sind die Wu´s doch ehr selten, versuch jetzt schon seit 4Stunden eine der neuen Wu´s zu bekommen, weder mit noch ohne "client-type beta" oder V7 oder V6 client war eine der wu´s dabei für meine GTX560ti
bekomm nur 8054er und wen ich "client-type beta" einfüge bekomm ich nur die GPU-BIG wu´s 8018er


----------



## Malkolm (29. Oktober 2012)

Die GPU-WUs mit Bonus gibt es derzeit nur im Zusammenspie mit dem 15er-Core ab Version 2.25, und damit lediglich ab Fermi.


----------



## Amigafan (29. Oktober 2012)

Super  - habe bereits seit zwei Tagen das Flag "beta" gesetzt - und - wie sollte es auch anders sein - keine derartigen WU´s für meine GTX 460 bekommen. 
Wundert mich nicht - ich bekomme ja auch fast nur 8055er WU´s für meine CPU´s unter Windoofs.  

Da macht das Falten richtig "Spass" - erst "verrecken" 2 Mobo´s, und gleichzeitig erhält man fast nur "Schrott-WU´s" . . .


----------



## mattinator (29. Oktober 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Super  - habe bereits seit zwei Tagen das Flag "beta" gesetzt - und - wie sollte es auch anders sein - keine derartigen WU´s für meine GTX 460 bekommen


 Gräm Dich nicht, meine GTX 660 Ti läuft von Anfang an nur mit v7 und client-type=beta und von den "schönen" Projekten habe ich noch kein's gesehen (immer nur 8018 oder die grottigen 762x-er, die mit dem v7 gar nicht laufen).


----------



## davidof2001 (29. Oktober 2012)

Meine macht gerade die zweite. 

Wieder sehr kurios mit der Vergabe.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (29. Oktober 2012)

davidof2001 schrieb:


> Meine macht gerade die zweite.
> 
> Wieder sehr kurios mit der Vergabe.


 
Ich mache gerade meine 3.! Solange das so weitergeht wird der PC wohl oder übel 24/7 laufen müssen


----------



## T0M@0 (29. Oktober 2012)

Scheiß v7!

20:07:00:WU01:FS01:0x15:GPU memtest failure
20:07:00:WU01:FS01:0x15:
20:07:00:WU01:FS01:0x15:Folding@home Core Shutdown: GPU_MEMTEST_ERROR


----------



## Uwe64LE (29. Oktober 2012)

mattinator schrieb:


> Gräm Dich nicht, meine GTX 660 Ti läuft von Anfang an nur mit v7 und client-type=beta und von den "schönen" Projekten habe ich noch kein's gesehen (immer nur 8018 oder die grottigen 762x-er, die mit dem v7 gar nicht laufen).


 
same here
GTS 450


----------



## T0M@0 (29. Oktober 2012)

ist das so richtig?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (29. Oktober 2012)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> ist das so richtig?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
hab ich auch so


----------



## davidof2001 (30. Oktober 2012)

Bei mir auch. Und die Dritte läuft gerade.


EDIT:
Kann man den v7 eigentlich eigentlich auch dazu überreden (ähnlich wie beim V6 mit dem flag "Force GPU fermi") die GTX260 als Fermi ranzunehmen?


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (30. Oktober 2012)

So hatte die ganze Nacht noch solche von der guten Sorte , gerade ist aber eine schlechte angekommen :/ Werde heute noch weiterfalten (ist ja eh kalt) und hoffe auf das beste


----------



## Thosch (30. Oktober 2012)

... nett ... na in ca. 2h ist bei meiner 560Ti die WU "durch", mal sehen was dann kommt ...


----------



## Thosch (30. Oktober 2012)

Malkolm schrieb:


> Die GPU-WUs mit Bonus gibt es derzeit nur im Zusammenspie mit dem 15er-Core ab Version 2.25, und damit lediglich ab Fermi.


 Ich hab gerade mal nachgeschaut und in meinem Log steht was von 2.22er Version. Aber lt. _About_ hab ich die 7.1.52 am Laufen. Gibts ne neuere beim v7 ?  Wie komme ich denn an die 2.25er beim 0x15er Core ran ??

Sorry4DP ...  

@Mastermaisi777: Steigerung um ~200% (DailyProd.) ...    ...  

Edit (nochmals): Hab gerade die 7.2.9 gefunden ...  den "alten" Cl. deinst. oder kann man den neuen einfach "drüberbügeln" ??


----------



## Malkolm (30. Oktober 2012)

Der Core wird in einer aktuelleren Version nachgeladen, sobald du eine WU erhältst die das zwingend benötigt. Die auf deinem Rechner vorhandenen Cores haben keinen Einfluss auf die WUs, die dir zugewiesen werden.

Ich nutze momentan den V7.2.9.


----------



## nfsgame (30. Oktober 2012)

Wer bietet ne längere TPF ?


----------



## mihapiha (30. Oktober 2012)

Einerseits freut es mich für das Team das durch die neuen GPU an PPD gewinnt, andererseits ärgert es mich etwas, da ich soviel Geld in die Faltfarm investiert habe, und auf eine andere Art und weise nun viel mehr an PPD drin sein können.

Es ist einfach unlogisch meiner Meinung nach das eine 2000 Euro faltfarm weniger Punkte liefert als eine GTX 670...


----------



## Thosch (30. Oktober 2012)

Was steht eigendl. im Log bei den "guten" GPU-WUs für was die Falten ? Beim v7er kann man ja unter _Configure_ -> _Advanced_ -> _Cause Preferenze_ einstellen an was der Client (möglichst) falten soll ...

Das ist natürlich *extrem* ärgerlich das die GPUs jetzt sooo aufgewertet werden. Von dem Anschaffungswert hätte ich mir auch einige GraKa´s zulegen und falten lassen können ...    ...  trösten kann man sich nur mit dem geringeren Stromverbrauch.


----------



## Schmicki (30. Oktober 2012)

Abwarten!

Die WUs sind noch in der Beta-Phase und da wird sich garantiert noch was tun.
Bis dahin sollten wir uns einfach alle freuen über jede gute WU. Meine GTX 660 Ti hat sich leider noch keine Wunder-WU gezogen...


----------



## wolf7 (30. Oktober 2012)

Was mich nur mal interessieren würde: sind die Grafikkarten denn für F@H so viel effizienter/nützlicher? schaffen die so viel mehr Berechnungen, dass das diese Punkte rechtfertigt? Wenn ja dann ist ja okay. GPUs können viele Berechnungen ja viel effizienter und besser als eine CPU durchführen... vllt gehört folding@home nun auch dazu.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. Oktober 2012)

Ich zweifle sehr stark darann das dieses hohe Punkteniveau den Beta-Status überlebt.

Falls wieder erwarten doch bekommen meine beiden GTX460er und die GTS450 im Server ein neues Zuhause.

@wolf7: Grakkas sind sehr schnell bei verhältnismäßig einfachen Berechnungen (schneller als CPUs bei entsprechender Optimierung), aber für komplexe Berechnung ungeeignet.


----------



## acer86 (30. Oktober 2012)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Wer bietet ne längere TPF ?


 
Könnte ich dir bieten      die AMD E-450 APU in mein HTPC ist noch mal 50% langsamer


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. Oktober 2012)

acer86 schrieb:
			
		

> Könnte ich dir bieten^^  die AMD E-450 APU in mein HTPC ist noch mal 50% langsamer^^


Wetten das ich noch was langsameres habe? > mein ehemaliger ITX-Faltserver (Zotac ION ITX-P) mit seiner Onboard-Grakka.


----------



## nfsgame (30. Oktober 2012)

acer86 schrieb:


> Könnte ich dir bieten      die AMD E-450 APU in mein HTPC ist noch mal 50% langsamer


 
Hat sich inzwischen bei ~2600PPD bei knapp 23W (Undervolting ftw) eingependelt . Nur die Kühlung war mir nen Dorn im Auge . Aber da hab ich mir was einfallen lassen (Anhang ).


----------



## acer86 (30. Oktober 2012)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Hat sich inzwischen bei ~2600PPD bei knapp 23W (Undervolting ftw) eingependelt . Nur die Kühlung war mir nen Dorn im Auge . Aber da hab ich mir was einfallen lassen (Anhang ).



ich komm sogar nur auf 1260PPD bei 17Watt,  aber die Kühlung ist mal _*EXTREM

*_*@ *A.meier   na da wart mal ab wen ich mein Übertakteten Pentium 1 Laptop heraushole,  Toshiba Libretto 100CT original mit 133Mhz mit OC 233Mhz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wolf7 (30. Oktober 2012)

zum thema langsam: ich hätte nochn Atom N270 (1,6 GHz) da, der hat sogar unter Windows 7 ne grundausllastung von 20% oder so, ohne dass irgendjemand was macht.  

Dafür kann er aber 2 threads!!!! xD.

Mich würde aber echt mal die Verteilung der WUs von Stanford interessieren... es ist echt merkwürdig, ich hab auf meinen beiden PCs nun seit mehreren Tagen Linux laufen. Ich bekomme immer konstant auf meinem Server eine mit 1588 Base Credits bzw. ner TPF von ~10min und auf meinem Laptop eine mit 552 Base Credits bzw ne TPF von ~4min. Beide sind eigentlich ähnlich schnell und auch die Flags habe ich identisch gesetzt... die Projektnummern ändern sich zwar immer mal geringfügig, die Punkte aber bleiben. Wonach entscheidet Stanford das? das kann doch kaum noch ein Zufall sein.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. Oktober 2012)

@acer86: Da kann ich noch gegenhalten: wie wolf7 ein Atom N270 (Asus Eee 1000H) und mit dem Toshiba-Laptop T1850 setzt ich noch einen drauf > 386er.


Edit: Jetzt fehlt nur noch nfsgame mit seinem Rechenschieber.


----------



## wolf7 (30. Oktober 2012)

mh nen AMD K6-2 mit 350Mhz hätte ich auch noch rum liegen, nur das passende Mainboard etc fehlt glaub ich


----------



## nfsgame (30. Oktober 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Edit: Jetzt fehlt nur noch nfsgame mit seinem Rechenschieber.


 
Also in meinem Rucksack hab ich noch nen TI 84+ .... Nur der kann glaub ich nicht falten  . Nen eee 1005HE hab ich auch noch, aber da hab ichs noch nicht mit ausprobiert .


----------



## picar81_4711 (30. Oktober 2012)

So, ich teste jetzt mal mit meiner GTX 690 mit einer GPU die neuen WUs, sofern ich sie bekomme.....

*Update:* Tja, die bekommt man wirklich selten, das ist es (noch) nicht wert, eine Grafikkarte *bei mir* mitlaufen zu lassen....


----------



## Thosch (30. Oktober 2012)

Booaarr ... und ich dachte ich hab die wenigsten PPD mit meinem *aktiven* AMD Athlon 3200+ XP ...  ... immerhin bei einer 6892 (238,0,142) kommt er auf *extreme* 125,5 PPD   
Bei jetzt im Mom funzenden Faltern lieg ich aber weit vorn ...   
Ansonsten ...  ... hätte ich noch nen ATARI 1040 ST*E* (funktionstüchtig !!) mit ner Afterburner-Karte drauf. Die Maschine bekäme ich rein theoretisch mit MAC-OS zum Falten ...  ... mit sage und schreibe *28*MHz ... sooo nu sagt mal ... wer hat weniger (Taschenrechner zählen NICHT !)   


Btw.: Ich habe mal beim 2. "Falter" mal auf _PARKINSON_ gestellt, mal sehen was er dann für´ne WU zieht ...  

Edit: akt. sinds mit´m Athlon 93,3 PPD bei 21min TPF


----------



## acer86 (30. Oktober 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Booaarr ... und ich dachte ich hab die wenigsten PPD mit meinem *aktiven* AMD Athlon 3200+ XP ...  ... immerhin bei einer 6892 (238,0,142) kommt er auf *extreme* 125,5 PPD   Bei jetzt im Mom funzenden Faltern lieg ich aber weit vorn ...
> Ansonsten ...  ... hätte ich noch nen ATARI 1040 ST*E* (funktionstüchtig !!) mit ner Afterburner-Karte drauf. Die Maschine bekäme ich rein theoretisch mit MAC-OS zum Falten ...  ... mit sage und schreibe *16*MHz ... sooo nu sagt mal ... wer hat weniger (Taschenrechner zählen NICHT !)
> 
> 
> Btw.: Ich habe mal beim 2. "Falter" mal auf _PARKINSON_ gestellt, mal sehen was er dann für´ne WU zieht ...



Hab nur noch mein ersten PC in Einzelteilen herumliegen (funktions- tüchtig) mit Intel 386er 16Mhz (mit turbo Knopf hach das waren noch Zeiten) und wahnwitzigen 4MB Ram (aufgerüstet von 2MB) und dazu eine 16Farben Grafikkarte + 50MB HDD!!! und Windows 3.10


----------



## Thosch (30. Oktober 2012)

Windows ...  ...  ... TOS 1.06 oder 2.06 ... DAS waren noch *extrem* lustige Tage ...   ... und aufgerüstet war das Teil, u.a. mit 2 (!!) Megafiles (ext.HDDs) mit jeweils gigantischen 20 MB (nochmal: !!) an Speicher, 8 (in Worten: Acht) MB RAM, eine riesige RAM-Disk war da drinnen und das Sys lief wie Sau ... und alles raus aus dem Tastatur-Gehäuse in nen Bigtower ... der Wahnsinn kannte keine Grenzen ...


----------



## picar81_4711 (30. Oktober 2012)

acer86 schrieb:


> Hab nur noch mein ersten PC in Einzelteilen herumliegen (funktions- tüchtig) mit Intel 386er 16Mhz (mit turbo Knopf hach das waren noch Zeiten) und wahnwitzigen 4MB Ram (aufgerüstet von 2MB) und dazu eine 16Farben Grafikkarte + 50MB HDD!!! und Windows 3.10


 Ja, da kann ich mithalten: Hab einen funktionstüchtigen 386er mit 40MHZ und DOS 6.22. Mei war das noch schön....und die Spiele waren mind. genauso schön und unterhaltsam wie heute, ich sage nur: COMANCHE


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. Oktober 2012)

Der Toshiba T1850 (Baujahr 1991, funktionstüchtig, Ausnahme Akku ) hat 4MB RAM und einen 386er der mit 25MHz getaktet ist. HDD 120MB, Schwarz/Weiss-Bildschirm (VGA-Anschluss 16Farben) und Windows 3.11. 

Ein DOS 6 liegt auch noch auf Disketten rum.


@Thosch: Bis vor drei Jahren war ich auch noch mit einem Athlon XP 3200+ (2,4GHz OC Wakü) am falten. 

Mit meinem Asus Eee 1000H (N270) hab ja auch mal ein paar Monate gefaltet > Folding@Home Stats und PPD vergleich


----------



## Abductee (30. Oktober 2012)

Wie bekomm ich denn bei hfm.net den V7 übers Netzwerk eingebunden?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (30. Oktober 2012)

Im Client unter Configure den Remotezugriff aktivieren, ein Password setzen und in hfm.net die IP samt PW eintragen. schon sollte es funktionieren.
Wenns nicht funktioniert musste den Port 36330 inner Firewall bei beiden freigeben .


----------



## Abductee (30. Oktober 2012)

Damit bekomm ich dann im V7 Log die Fehlermeldung "Server access denied"


----------



## Amigafan (30. Oktober 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> Damit bekomm ich dann im V7 Log die Fehlermeldung "Server access denied"


 

Das zeigt dann aber, dass Du den Zugriff von anderen Rechnern aus eben *nicht *freigegeben hast.

Wenn Du im Reiter "Remote Access" nach unten scrollst, siehst Du jeweils 2 Zeilen:

1. Allow/Deny für passwortgeschützten Zugriff - der ist normal auf 127.0.0.1 (local) eingestellt
2. Allow/Deny für nicht passwortgeschützten Zugriff - der ist auch auf 127.0.0.1 eingestellt

Um die Freigabe zu setzen, musst Du im Feld "Allow" die entsprechende IP-Adresse des Rechners eintragen, auf dem HFM.NET läuft - oder analog dazu einen IP-Bereich.
Dieses kannst Du mit oder ohne Passwort einstellen.
Danach mußt Du den Clienten neustarten.
Mit dem Neustart erhält HFM (bei Eigabe der richtigen IP des zu überwachenden Rechners) Zugriff und zeigt Dir die entsprechenden Daten der WU an . . .

Edit:
Beispiel:
2 Rechner im Netzwerk, IP: 192.168.2.100  - auf diesem läuft HFM.NET - und 192.168.2.101 - auf diesem läuft der 7er Client

Im V7er stellst Du unter Allow 192.168.2.100 ein (mit oder ohne PW) und startest den Client neu
Im HFM stellst Du 192.168.2.101 ein - und schupps  siehst Du die Info über den V7er im HFM . . .  





Thosch schrieb:


> . . .
> 
> Btw.: Ich habe mal beim 2. "Falter" mal auf _PARKINSON_ gestellt, mal sehen was er dann für´ne WU zieht ...
> 
> . . .



Wo bitte werden diese Einstellungen im V7er vorgenommen?


----------



## ProfBoom (30. Oktober 2012)

Bei uns gibt es noch einen 286er, 16MHz im Turbomodus, 1MB Hauptspeicher.
Wechselt bei so einem Teil mal die Original-Festplatte gegen eine IDE aus 
Das BIOS (*tack...tack...tack...* Stichwort: RAM-Test) startet länger als das OS... 
Jetzt hat die Platte endlich auch genügend Platz für die coolen Spiele von damals!

@Amigafan:
Die Option gibt es wohl seit dem 7.2.9 unter Configure->Advanced->Cause Preference.
Aber diese Option bewirkt noch nichts, denn lt. 7im unterstützen die Server diese Einstellung noch nicht.
"Seht es als Preview". http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?p=226998#p226998


----------



## picar81_4711 (30. Oktober 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> Damit bekomm ich dann im V7 Log die Fehlermeldung "Server access denied"


Das habe ich auch immer bekommen und ich habe es nicht geschafft, bei mir den V7 übers Netzwerk zu überwachen, V6 geht einwandfrei ohne irgendwelche Freigaben....


----------



## Amigafan (30. Oktober 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Das habe ich auch immer bekommen und ich habe es nicht geschafft, bei mir den V7 übers Netzwerk zu überwachen, V6 geht einwandfrei ohne irgendwelche Freigaben....


 
Und dabei ist diese Freigabe die Einfachere - gegenüber der Freigabe eines V6er´s - vorrausgesetzt, man(n)  hat es einmal geschnallt     -> s. oben


@ProfBoom

Geschnallt - es gibt eine neue Version des 7ers


----------



## picar81_4711 (30. Oktober 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Und dabei ist diese Freigabe die Einfachere - gegenüber der Freigabe eines V6er´s - vorrausgesetzt, man(n)  hat es einmal geschnallt     -> s. oben


Naja. Ich habs nicht geschafft und hab wirklich schon jede Anleitung ausprobiert.
Und beim V6 hatte ich es in 10min. 
Also ich könnte sagen, das die Freigabe des V6 die Einfachere ist.....


----------



## Amigafan (30. Oktober 2012)

Dann gebe ich Dir mal den *extrem* ultimativen Tipp:

Stelle mal bei "IP Adress Restrictions" und bei "Passwordless IP Adress Restrictions" unter "Allow" die *0.0.0.0/0* ein - damit erteilst Du *Jedem* das Zugriffsrecht (auch ohne PW) - vorrausgesetzt, er hat Zugriff auf Dein Netzwerk.

Diese Einstellung funzt *auf jeden Fall* . . .


----------



## wolf7 (30. Oktober 2012)

mh ganz ehrlich, ich hab die Überwachung über das Netzwerk ohne Probleme zustande bekommen, steuer so auch aktuell den V7er Client von meinem Kollegen. 

so lange bei "deny" die 0.0.0.0/0 drinne steht, sollte es problemlos gehen. Steht eig so auch in der Beschreibung, dass bei den Standardeinstellungen jede IP zugelassen ist. Einfach port freigegeben im Router und schon war der über das "Internet" sowohl mit HFM als auch dem V7er erreichbar. Internet in "" weil das Signal wohl nur über drei Router läuft (Wohnheimnetz und so). Alles dreis allerdings eigenständige Netze. Nur der ISP fehlt halt irgendwo, sollte aber eig für den Client keinen Unterschied machen, da ja trotzdem eine "netzfremde" IP anfragt.

der einzige echte Stolperstein war, dass dieser dumme dumme V7er Client ständig die Einstellungen für das Passwort vergessen hat. glaub hab mindestens 5 Versuche gebraucht, eh er die Einstellung mal geschnallt hatte.

Falls das PW Feld leer ist, soll der Passkey das Passwort darstellen! (steht glaub ich auch in der Beschreibung drin oder ich habs im Netz gelesen ka, habs selber aber nie ausprobiert und werde auch einen Teufel tun und garantiert net dran rum pfuschen)


----------



## Abductee (31. Oktober 2012)

ich hatte in den IP-Feldern die IP meines HFM-Rechners eingegeben und hab auch das *0.0.0.0/0*  ausprobiert, jeweils mit einem PW.
Ohne Erfolg.
Mehrmals abspeichern hab ich aber nicht probiert.
Eine plumpe Dateifreigabe wie der V6 benötigt seh ich aber auch fast als einfacher an.


----------



## T0M@0 (31. Oktober 2012)

FaH ist in der Win FW erlaubt?


----------



## Thosch (31. Oktober 2012)

amigafan schrieb:


> ...
> Wo bitte werden diese einstellungen im v7er vorgenommen?


 


thosch schrieb:


> ... Beim v7er kann man ja unter _configure_ ->  _advanced_ -> _cause preferenze_ einstellen an was der  client (möglichst) falten soll ...


 
...   ... geht abba erst ab dem 7.2.9er ...    ...


----------



## Timmy99 (31. Oktober 2012)

Was ich gerade noch bemerkt habe: der Viewer funktioniert bei 7.2.9  Nicht dass der Viewer die Performance steigern würde, eher im Gegenteil, aber er funktioniert ^^

Mit *+* und *-* kann man die Update-Rate einstellen.
Bild hoch - Bild runter - Maurad -> Zoomen
Links, Rechts, Hoch, Runter Pfeiltaste -> Rotation bestimmen. Standard ist 2x rechts eingestellt. Ohne Rotation verharrt die Simulation bei 4 FPS.
Leertaste -> Viewer pausieren (0,25-0,5 FPS)

Beim wechseln des Slots per ] oder [ stürzt der Viewer leider ab. Muss man manuell im FahClient auswählen.

Hier die Update-Raten:
0,25 FPS [kaum PPD verlust]
0,5 FPS [kaum PPD verlust]
1,0 FPS [kaum PPD verlust]
2,0 FPS [kaum PPD verlust]
4,0 FPS [kaum PPD verlust]
7,5 FPS [1000-2000 PPD verlust](Standard)
15 FPS [2000-4000 PPD verlust]
30 FPS [3000-5000 PPD verlust](12500 PPD sinkt auf 9060 PPD bei dauerhafter Betrachtung. CPU und GPU werden merklich belastet.)
Je nach System und Darstellungsmodus (vor allem Advanced) ist der Verlust höher oder niedriger.

Die PPD schrumpfen natürlich desto stärker, je mehr FPS zur Veranschaulichung benutzt werden.
Die Weltkarte hinten zeigt jedoch nicht an, wer gerade mitmacht.

Denkt daran, dass man den Viewer *ohne* Verluste benutzen kann. Das geht, wie oben beschrieben, per "Fernüberwachung". Einfach einen kleinen 2. PC ins Netzwerk nehmen, den FahClient konfigurieren, und am 2. PC die Proteine angucken.


----------



## Thosch (31. Oktober 2012)

... braucht´s den Viewer wirklich ? Zu was is oder soll der eigendl. gut sein ?


----------



## Timmy99 (31. Oktober 2012)

Für die Berechnungen braucht man ihn nicht, ist eher hinderlich den offen zu haben. Interessierte können damit aber mal visuell nachschauen, was da eigentlich berechnet wird.


----------



## picar81_4711 (31. Oktober 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Dann gebe ich Dir mal den *extrem* ultimativen Tipp:
> 
> Stelle mal bei "IP Adress Restrictions" und bei "Passwordless IP Adress Restrictions" unter "Allow" die *0.0.0.0/0* ein - damit erteilst Du *Jedem* das Zugriffsrecht (auch ohne PW) - vorrausgesetzt, er hat Zugriff auf Dein Netzwerk.
> 
> Diese Einstellung funzt *auf jeden Fall* . . .



Danke für den Tipp, aber auch damit gehts bei mir nicht. Ich bleib sowieso noch aufm 6er.....aber sollte ich mal umsteigen, dann ist es halt blöd......


----------



## Abductee (31. Oktober 2012)

Die aktuelle Version vom V7 bietet die Möglichkeit das man Projekte bevorzugt zu dem jeweiligen Krankheitstyp bekommt.
Bringt das irgendwas? Irgendwie ist das eine komische Option.....


----------



## picar81_4711 (31. Oktober 2012)

Wenn man speziell für eine Krankheit "spenden" möchte, dann ist das eine gute Möglichkeit...


----------



## ProfBoom (31. Oktober 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> Die aktuelle Version vom V7 bietet die Möglichkeit das man Projekte bevorzugt zu dem jeweiligen Krankheitstyp bekommt.
> Bringt das irgendwas? Irgendwie ist das eine komische Option.....


 
Sobald die Server das unterstützen, sollst du Projekte bekommen, die deiner Voreinstellung entsprechen.
Im Moment ist die Einstellung Wirkungslos.
Siehe Folding Forum • View topic - Why are you folding?


----------



## Amigafan (31. Oktober 2012)

@HFM und V7

Ihr dürft natürlich nicht vergessen, Eure vorgenommenen Änderungen zu speichern und dann erst den Clienten zu schliessen, um ihn anschliessend neu zu starten . . . 

Vielleicht kann Euch auch jemand per Teamview bei den nötigen Einstellungen helfen, denn: Geht nicht gibt´s nicht!


----------



## mattinator (31. Oktober 2012)

Mit 'nem Linux-System kann man zumindest den Zugriff auf den TCP/IP-Port einfach testen.
Im Terminal folgendes eingeben:


> nc -vz Server-IP 36330


Wenn der Zugriff so funktioniert, liegts am Passwort, ansonsten ist wohl eine Firewall dazwischen. Der Folding-Service / FAHClient muss definitiv neu gestartet werden.


----------



## Amigafan (1. November 2012)

Überraschung . . . ?  

Die gesamten 80xxer WU´s sind aus der *Folding@Home Project Summary* verschwunden 

Daher "arbeiten" z. Zt auch alle Win-Falter mit dem A3-Core - keine 8055-Schrott-Dauer-Falterei mehr


----------



## Bumblebee (1. November 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Überraschung . . . ?
> 
> Die gesamten 80xxer WU´s sind aus der *Folding@Home Project Summary* verschwunden
> 
> Daher "arbeiten" z. Zt auch alle Win-Falter mit dem A3-Core - keine 8055-Schrott-Dauer-Falterei mehr


 
Das ist ja an sich schön - bin ich auch nicht unglücklich drüber
Gibt aber ja sonst noch genug andere "Baustellen"
Gerade auch die "GPU-Beta-Falterei" war/ist auch mehr ein Sturm im Wasserglas als wirklich ein Fortschritt
Schön, wenn man mal eine bekommt; sind aber mehr als selten (geworden)


----------



## davidof2001 (1. November 2012)

Jup. Ich hatte auch nur 4 Stück und seit dem ist Ruhe. Ich habe auch wieder das Beta rausgenommen.


----------



## Amigafan (1. November 2012)

davidof2001 schrieb:


> Jup. Ich hatte auch nur 4 Stück und seit dem ist Ruhe. Ich habe auch wieder das Beta rausgenommen.



Nur 4 Stück?

Es gibt Tausende von "Faltern", die keine Einzige gesehen haben - also bitte etwas Zurückhaltung!!! 
Denn Menschen, die gierig sind,. haben solche "Zuckerle" meiner Meinung nach als Allerletzte "verdient"!


----------



## Bumblebee (1. November 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Nur 4 Stück?
> 
> Es gibt Tausende von "Faltern", die keine Einzige gesehen haben - also bitte etwas Zurückhaltung!!!
> Denn Menschen, die gierig sind,. haben solche "Zuckerle" meiner Meinung nach als Allerletzte "verdient"!



Nun sei doch ned bös mit ihm - wir sind doch alle Sammler und Jäger


----------



## Amigafan (1. November 2012)

Es gibt wohl wenige, die mehs WU´s "dieses Typs" bekommen haben als er - aber Sein Verhalten wundert kaum noch . . . 

Es wird ja vor allem in der Werbung der Egoismus als absolutes Ziel propagiert . . .   - Hauptsache * ICH* 

Das dieser Egoismus grundsätzlich auf Kosten anderer erfolgt, wird billigend in Kauf genommen oder ist sogar beabsichtigt - mir ekelt vor solchem Verhalten!


----------



## davidof2001 (1. November 2012)

Jetzt bin ich ja grad etwas geplättet von der Reaktion. 
Ich hätte mich gefreut wenn es mehr WUs von der Sorte gegeben hätte, bin aber froh dass ich welche bekommen habe. 
Außerdem glaube ich nicht, dass ich zu dieser Sorte von Leuten gehöre, denen es nur um die Punkte geht. Dieses Jahr ist mein Vater an Krebs gestorben und nun hat mein Schwiegervater auch Krebs im Endstadium. Ich erkenne schon etwas mehr Sinn in der ganzen Sache.
Klingt für mich eher danach, dass du etwas bockig bist das du keine abbekommen hast bis jetzt. 
Also, Füße stillhalten und Falten.


----------



## PAUI (1. November 2012)

beim V7er kann ich helfen, per Teamviewer. bei ner Remote access änderung immer neustarten.


----------



## tom7 (1. November 2012)

Mein herzlichstes Beileid davidof2001!

An deinem Post war nichts falsch und bevor noch mehr Reaktionen kommen, plädiere ich auch dafür das Tempo aus diesem Thema gleich wieder raus zu nehmen.


----------



## davidof2001 (1. November 2012)

/sign


----------



## PAUI (1. November 2012)

so bin jetzt wieder auf V7 läuft besser und schneller.


----------



## Amigafan (1. November 2012)

tom7 schrieb:


> Mein herzlichstes Beileid davidof2001!
> 
> An deinem Post war nichts falsch und bevor noch mehr Reaktionen kommen, plädiere ich auch dafür das Tempo aus diesem Thema gleich wieder raus zu nehmen.


 

Ich gäbe Dir Recht - wenn davidof2001 das "nur" weggelassen oder es als ironische Bemerkung gekennzeichnet hätte!

So klingst es leider anders . . .


----------



## Thosch (1. November 2012)

Ist´s das wert oder sinnvoll sich darüber zu fetzen !?!?


----------



## davidof2001 (1. November 2012)

Ich weiß ja auch nicht. Aber ich zitier mich mal selber:



davidof2001 schrieb:


> Also, Füße stillhalten und Falten.


----------



## wolf7 (1. November 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Überraschung . . . ?
> 
> Die gesamten 80xxer WU´s sind aus der *Folding@Home Project Summary* verschwunden
> 
> Daher "arbeiten" z. Zt auch alle Win-Falter mit dem A3-Core - keine 8055-Schrott-Dauer-Falterei mehr


 
hat nicht lange gehalten, einer meiner PCs hat wieder ne 8055 bekommen und die Server sind in der Project Summary auch wieder da.


----------



## Bumblebee (2. November 2012)

wolf7 schrieb:


> hat nicht lange gehalten, einer meiner PCs hat wieder ne 8055 bekommen und die Server sind in der Project Summary auch wieder da.



Ach wie ungern gebe ich dir recht - in diesem Fall; wäre ja auch zu schön gewesen... 
Auch meine GPU's (will mal gar nicht von "BIG_BONUS_GPU" reden) kommen in letzter Zeit öfters irgendwie nicht mehr aus den Startlöchern
Selbst vormals "bessere" Projekte (zB. 8018) werfen nimmer das ab was vorher
Ich werde am WE mal eine Testsession starten und je ein WIN7 und ein WIN8 neu installieren um zu sehen ob das was bringt....


----------



## wolf7 (2. November 2012)

Windows 8 würde mich grundlegend auch interessieren... vor allem ob damit noch die alte Version der VMWare läuft.


----------



## Amigafan (2. November 2012)

*@wolf7*

Musste ich leider auch feststellen - beide Win-Falter kauen schon wieder eine 8055  




Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ach wie ungern gebe ich dir recht - in diesem Fall; wäre ja auch zu schön gewesen...
> Auch meine GPU's (will mal gar nicht von "BIG_BONUS_GPU" reden) kommen in letzter Zeit öfters irgendwie nicht mehr aus den Startlöchern
> Selbst vormals "bessere" Projekte (zB. 8018) werfen nimmer das ab was vorher
> Ich werde am WE mal eine Testsession starten und je ein WIN7 und ein WIN8 neu installieren um zu sehen ob das was bringt....




Danke, Bumblebee - endlich fällt noch Jemandem auf, was ich am 26. 10 als Fehler meiner Graka vermutete - die Punktereduzierung einiger GPU-WU´s 

Zuerst ist es mir auch an o. g. 8018er WU aufgefallen:
Statt vormals knapp 15K PPD "erfaltet" meine GTX 460 nur noch etwas über 11K - egal, ob unter WinXP Pro oder Win7 Pro 64Bit.
Dabei spielt auch ein neuerer Treiber keine Rolle - egal ob ich den 301.42, den 306.23 oder den 306.97 nutze . . .


Und im Rahmen dieses Test habe ich ein Feature von Win7 ausprobiert:

Der gleichzeitige Verwendung von unterschiedlichen Grakas bzw Graka-Treibern (HD5870 und GTS 450) zum Falten
Was soll ich sagen - es funzt problemlos  
Beide Grakas laufen zusammen im V7.2.9


----------



## Bumblebee (2. November 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Danke, Bumblebee - endlich fällt noch Jemandem auf, was ich am 26. 10 als Fehler meiner Graka vermutete - die Punktereduzierung einiger GPU-WU´s


 
Na ja, wir schleppen das Thema ja schon länger mit uns rum
Nach dem guten, alten Auschluss-Verfahren blieb, nachdem auch die GPU-Spezifizierung durch den Clienten nicht das Problem war am Schluss nur noch eine, bittere Wahrheit übrig

Irgend etwas haben "die" mit den Clienten gedreht bzw. verdreht 
Passt ja eigentlich zu "Folding" - die haben einfach die (GPU-)Clienten falsch verfaltet 

Und wenn wir es schon grad von GPU haben...
Was da auch nicht passt ist:
entweder haben sie so viel Nachfrage nach den 8057ern (Bonus-GPU-WU), dass der Einzelne kaum eine zu sehen bekommt - dann müsste aber die BETA-Phase zu Ende sein/gehen
oder sie geben nicht viele von den 8057ern raus - dann ist es ihnen aber absolut nicht ernst mit ihrer "Gleiche Punkte für gleiche Arbeit"-Initiative 

Wie man es auch dreht - da ist was "unjust"


----------



## wolf7 (2. November 2012)

der einfachste weg den 8055er aus dem weg zu gehen, ist den V6.34er zu verwenden, da faltet man ja fast nur A3 WUs. aber der kann ja kein gpu folding... Im übrigen bekomme ich eig recht selten die 8055er WUs auch bei dem V7er Client. die meiste zeit faltet der 7645er WUs. Also die mit 2250 Base Points, welche 1-1,5 Tage dauern.


----------



## ProfBoom (2. November 2012)

Welche Core-Version benutzt ihr für eure GPU? 2.25 soll deutlich weniger Punkte bringen als 2.22.

Und danke für den Test mit AMD/nVidia im selben System 
Mit den neuen WUs könnte das sogar eine Überlegung sein, eine nVidia als folding-only-card dazu zu drücken.
Und wenn das Display an der AMD bleibt, sollte man auch keine Probleme mit Lags haben.


----------



## picar81_4711 (2. November 2012)

Mal etwas lustiges, da wir ja auch hier alle Falt*kollegen* sind (darf aber keiner persönlich nehmen!):


Die Frage des Tages !!!

Oft fällt es uns nicht leicht manche Fragen zu beantworten, wie z.B. 
Was ist ein Kollegenschwein ?
Die Lösung in form eines Bildes sagt mehr als 1000 Worte.
Auf diesem Foto ist der rechte Mann Mitglied einer
Bombenentschärfungstruppe
und der Mann links hinter ihm ist:

Jaaaa, ein Kollegenschwein !!!

Seht selbst!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Amigafan (2. November 2012)

wolf7 schrieb:


> der einfachste weg den 8055er aus dem weg zu gehen, ist den V6.34er zu verwenden, da faltet man ja fast nur A3 WUs. aber der kann ja kein gpu folding... Im übrigen bekomme ich eig recht selten die 8055er WUs auch bei dem V7er Client. die meiste zeit faltet der 7645er WUs. Also die mit 2250 Base Points, welche 1-1,5 Tage dauern.


 Leider ist genau das bei mir nicht der Fall - ich falte seit eh und je auf Windoof-Systemen mit dem V6.34er und erhalte z. Zt fast ausschliesslich 8055er WU´s. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Anders sieht es aus, wenn man für die CPU auch den 7er Clienten verwendet - man faltet zwar hauptsächlich mit dem Core A4, aber dafür andere WU´s.
Vielleicht hängt es schlichtweg damit zusammen, dass die 805xer WU´s allesamt Uniprozessor-WU´s sind

Da ziehe ich die 7645er WU`s vor - bei diesen handelt es sich zwar auch um Uniprozessor-WU´s, aber die bringen für eine CPU-WU sehr viele Punkte . . .


Edit:
*@ProfBoom*

Bitte, keine Ursache - nachdem hier noch Niemand über soche "Versuche" berichtet hat und bei mir eine GTS 450 ein Arbeitslosendasein führte,habe ich mich selber "an die Materie" gewagt nach dem bekannten Motto: Selbst ist der Mann . . .  
Und da dieser Versuch mit Erfolg so einfach durchzuführen war, ist es doch selbstverständlich, die lieben Faltkollegen davon in Kenntnis zu setzen . . .  

Und - Deine Vermutung in Bezug auf Lags bestätigen sich - die hat man bei faltenden AMD/ATI-Karten sowieso nicht . . .


----------



## Bumblebee (2. November 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Mal etwas lustiges, da wir ja auch hier alle Falt*kollegen* sind (darf aber keiner persönlich nehmen!):


 
Ja, immer wieder lustig
Allerdings hat du das zweite Bild vergessen (eine Minute später aufgenommen) 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wolf7 (2. November 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Leider ist genau das bei mir nicht der Fall - ich falte seit eh und je auf Windoof-Systemen mit dem V6.34er und erhalte z. Zt fast ausschliesslich 8055er WU´s.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
seltsam seltsam, aber bei dem V6.34er hast du schon SMP als flag mit gesetzt oder? weil das ist mir bisher gar nicht aufgefallen, aber der bekommt echt nur SMP WUs, der V7er hingegen fast nur Uniprozessor WUs.


----------



## ProfBoom (2. November 2012)

Gebt mir die 8055er! Die kann man wenigstens in einer überschaubaren Zeit durchrechnen.
Als Non-24/7-Falter bin ich froh, wenn ich keine WUs bekomme, die 2 Tage Rechenzeit brauchen.


----------



## Amigafan (2. November 2012)

*@wolf7*

Ich habe explizit das Flag -smp mit Coreangabe gesetzt - u. A. weil meine HD5870 einen Core zur Unterstützung benötigt . . . 

Aber meine CPu´s erhalten trotzdem 8055er WU´s - mein i7 875K schon wieder die 9. hintereinander . . .


----------



## xX jens Xx (2. November 2012)

Gar nichts so schlecht, wie ich finde:
[YT][/YT]Folding@Home intro video (original).avi - YouTube[YT][/YT]


----------



## nfsgame (2. November 2012)

Den Versuch ein eigenes Video zu machen gab es hier bereits. Ist allerdings gescheitert... Du darfst es aber gerne erneut versuchen .


----------



## mattinator (3. November 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Und wenn wir es schon grad von GPU haben...
> Was da auch nicht passt ist:
> entweder haben sie so viel Nachfrage nach den 8057ern (Bonus-GPU-WU), dass der Einzelne kaum eine zu sehen bekommt - dann müsste aber die BETA-Phase zu Ende sein/gehen
> oder sie geben nicht viele von den 8057ern raus - dann ist es ihnen aber absolut nicht ernst mit ihrer "Gleiche Punkte für gleiche Arbeit"-Initiative


 
Ich hatte ja auch schon "geschimpft", aber es gibt sie (8057-er) wirklich. Heute hatte ich gleich zwei davon. Mit PPD's kann ich nicht direkt dienen (war gerade nicht zu Hause und HFM.NET kennt die nicht). Der Client hat einmal "17782.00 points" und einmal "17826.00 points" protokolliert, Dauer ca. 3:42 h und  3:37 h (115342 und 118292 PPD, wenn ich mich nicht verrechnet habe). Danke Stanford, man kann ja nicht immer solche Popel-Projekte wie die  805x-er bekommen.


----------



## Bumblebee (3. November 2012)

*PROLOG*

Wieder einmal zeigt es sich, dass es manchmal gut ist 2 Schritte zurück zu gehen um das Gesamtbild zu sehen

*STORY*

Ich glaube, dass ich den "Bösewicht" für die grottig schlechten GPU-Werte gefunden habe
Zu Testzwecken habe ich eine "alte Kiste" reaktiviert
Ensprechend alt ist/war darauf die Foldingsoftware
Das primär entscheidende ist die *HFM-Version* - da war noch die *0.4.8 Beta* drauf

Ich habe darauf zwei Graka's (GIGABYTE GV-N560OC-1GI) montiert und für die zweite den letzten Clienten (6.41) installiert
Beide liefen über Nacht und siehe da - 5000 PPD Unterschied bei je einer 8018
Diese alte HFM-Version war nun so freundlich mit die *Core-Versionen* zu zeigen

Die GraKa mit der Core-Version 2.22 (vom 18.12.2011) bringt gut 19000 PPD
Die GraKa mit der Core-Version 2.25 (vom 09.05.2012) bringt gut 14000 PPD


*EPILOG*

Ich werde nun versuchen diesen alten Kern in die anderen Kisten zu "infundieren"


----------



## picar81_4711 (3. November 2012)

So, ich gebe jetzt noch 100K PPD mehr drauf für eine Woche, da ich dann für eine Woche leider nicht mehr falten kann. Da bin ich im Urlaub und kann somit meine Rechner nicht überwachen und das wäre mir auch zu gefährlich....


----------



## mattinator (3. November 2012)

Bei mir hat er den 2.25-er Core automatisch geupdated mit dem vorherigen Hinweis Core outdated. Allerdings hat das mit der GTX 660 Ti den Vorteil gebracht, dass die 762x-er Projekte mit dem 7-er Client liefen (ging mit dem 2.22-er core gar nicht). Allerdings mit der GTX 660 Ti sind diese Projekte gegenüber den 801x-er mit ca. 5K PPD im "Rückstand". Die 801x-er Projekte erfalten mit der GTX 660 Ti und dem 2.25-er Core die gleichen PPD wie mit dem 2.22-er (alles Treiber 306.97, der 310-er war mit dem 2.22-er Core geringfügig im Nachteil).


----------



## Amigafan (3. November 2012)

*@Bumblebee*

Danke - das deckt sich mit dem, was ich andand der Logs im Work Unit History Viewer feststellen konnte:

Mit Core 15 Version 2,22 "erfaltete" meine GTX 460 etwa 14900 PPD, mit Core 15 Version 2,25 nur noch etwa 11300 PPD (WU 8018). 

Das "Problem" sehe ich dahingehend, das der Client automatisch versucht, die neuere Version des Cores zu laden. 
Es erfolgt auf jeden Fall, wenn man das Flag: *client-type beta* setzt (es wird ein extra beta-Core-15 Version 2.25 geladen) bzw wenn das Flag wieder gelöscht wird - dann wird der Core-15 Version 2.25 nachgeladen und der ältere Core überschrieben. Ob sich dieses "Update" verhindern läst, entzieht sich (noch) meiner Kenntnis . . .


----------



## Bumblebee (3. November 2012)

So, erstes System "getuned"

Melde erfolgreiche "Infusion" von Core 2.22 
GraKa faltet nun wieder (mit 8018) 19500 PPD - mal schauen wie lange es hält 

Btw. nur -gpu-flag; nix mit -advmethods oder -beta


----------



## ProfBoom (3. November 2012)

Ich habe irgendwo aufgeschnappt, dass der Core15 2.25 den screenlag reduzieren soll.
Kann das jemand bestätigen/widerlegen?


----------



## Amigafan (3. November 2012)

ProfBoom schrieb:


> Ich habe irgendwo aufgeschnappt, dass der Core15 2.25 den screenlag reduzieren soll.
> Kann das jemand bestätigen/widerlegen?


 
Das ist definitiv richtig - praktisch keine Lags mehr . . . 
Aber das "tauscht" man(n) gegen einige K PPD weniger ein . . . 

*@Bumblebee*

Auch ich habe die Version 2.22 noch gehabt - auf der allerersten IDE-HD, die ich mir für einen PC gekauft habe (auf meinem Amiga hatte ich Anfangs nur SCSI-HDD´s).
Da dieses "alte Schätzchen (Matrox D 540 X)" immer noch fehlerfrei  läuft, hatte ich sie für eine Probeinstallation verwendet - u. A. dafür, auszutesten, ob man eine GTX 460 neben einer GTS 450 fehlerfrei falten lassen kann.
Daher befanden sich noch 3 Ordner mit "Faltumgebung"  bzw "Faltdaten/Configs" darauf, 2 Ordner mit instaliertem V6.41 mit Core 15 Vers. 2.20 und der Datenordner einer FahClient-Installation - mit besagtem Core 15 Vers. 2.22  

Was soll ich sagen:
Einen Ordner mit Client V6.41 auf meinen Rechner gezogen, den Core 15 ausgetauscht auf Version 2.22  - und schon faltet meine GTX 460 eine 8043er WU mit "alten" Punkteergebnis  

Edit:
Selbst unter Client V7.2.9 läuft die Core 15 V2.22 anstandslos - vorrausgesetzt, man hat eine WU abgeschlossen, schliesst den Clienten und kopiert händisch die V 2.22 in den Fermi/Core-Ordner, nachdem man die neueren Cores gelöscht hat . . .


----------



## mihapiha (3. November 2012)

Ich denke ernsthaft darüber nach meine Freunde im Stich zu lassen und in ein paar Stunden zum 70335er Team zurück zu kommen. 
Ich fühle mich wie ein *****loch wenn ich das mache, aber ich habe es sooooooooo satt für ein totes Team zu falten, und denke dass mit den 400k PPD von meiner Seite die Top 10 für PCGH drin sind... 

Hilfe, hilfe, hilfe,.... seid gute Freunde und sagt mir, dass es nicht so schlimm ist ein Team sterben zu lassen... 

(es geht um die Teams in den Signaturen)


----------



## T0M@0 (3. November 2012)

Ist nicht so schlimm


----------



## Bumblebee (3. November 2012)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Ist nicht so schlimm



Stimmt - leider - "beating a dead horse is always a bad idea" 

.... einige Infusionen später ....

Alle umgestellten GraKa's bringen wieder die erwarteten Werte

Will heissen:
- GTX 460 + ca. 4000 PPD
- GTX 550TI + ca. 3500 PPD
- GTX560Ti + ca. 5000 PPD
- GTX 570 + ca. 7000 PPD

Unter dem Strich bringt mir die Umstellung summa summarum ca. 50'000 PPD mehr pro Tag


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. November 2012)

@mihapiha: Wen das Team wirklich Tot ist es vergebene Mühe > Trag das Team würdevoll zu Grabe, falte weiter und behalte das alte Team in guter Erinnerung.


----------



## sc59 (3. November 2012)

mihapiha schrieb:


> Ich denke ernsthaft darüber nach meine Freunde im Stich zu lassen und in ein paar Stunden zum 70335er Team zurück zu kommen.
> Ich fühle mich wie ein *****loch wenn ich das mache, aber ich habe es sooooooooo satt für ein totes Team zu falten, und denke dass mit den 400k PPD von meiner Seite die Top 10 für PCGH drin sind...
> 
> Hilfe, hilfe, hilfe,.... seid gute Freunde und sagt mir, dass es nicht so schlimm ist ein Team sterben zu lassen...
> ...


 
Es muß ja nicht gleich komplett aufgehört werden bei Trubritar.
Du hattest doch eine Zeit wo du hier fürs PCGH Team immer so 200K Points gespendest hast.
Das kannst du jetzt ja in die andere Richtung machen, mit Protzentual mehr Punkteausstoß (2 vs 4 Opterons).


----------



## mihapiha (3. November 2012)

Hmm... Es hilft mir sehr das zu lesen. Ehrlich! Es ist so ein gutes Team und ich leide mit. Aufgrund des Teams wurden einige 24/7 Falter kreiert, und Wolf_Team_Leader ist nur der Musterschüler. Ich war ja derjenige, der ihn zum Falten bewegt hat, und nun hat er mehr gefaltet als ich... Es tut so unbeschreiblich innerlich weh, das Team aufgeben zu müssen, besonders da ich als Moderator zu gut weiß, dass alles den Bach hinunter geht. Über die letzen paar Jahre war ich immer Mod bzw. Admin in einen Forum, und der Abschied von einem Forum ist immer so schwer. Ich bin nicht der Freund von großen Foren und hier fühle ich mich sau-wohl. ABER ich besuche auch nur den F@H Teil des Forums und es ist das einzige Forum in deutscher Sprache das ich nutze. Die Leute hier sind aber toll...

Die Verbundenheit zum alten Forum ist einfach noch immer da, und es ist so schwer los zu lassen, da man irgendwie alle kennt. Ich vermisse hier einen TS3 Server (oder Ähnliches) um mit Teammitgliedern in Kontakt zu bleiben und ein Freundschaftsgefühl auszubauen. Obwohl es hier kein TS3 gibt und wir nicht chatten sondern posten, bekommt man das Gefühl als ob man Leute kennen lernt. Das Gefühl der Gebundenheit wird aber mit den ersten akustischen Worten viel stärker... 

Man muss bedenken, dass ich der erste Mod war, der sich dem Basisteam von 3 Personen anschloss, und seid dem dieses Forum als ein Teil von mir selbst betrachte. Jeder Mod/Admin wird es hier auch verstehen. Zu wissen, dass man Mitglied eines Teams ist, dass es vielleicht nur noch 5 Monate bis 1 Jahr gibt, ist nicht leicht zu verkraften....

Ich bin innerlich so gespalten! Auf der einen Seite, sagt mein Intellekt, dass es keinen Sinn macht für 143164 zu falten, aber mein Herz ist im Widerspruch, und irgendwo lebt noch der Glaube bzw. die Hoffnung (so klein es auch sein mag), dass ich so das Forum und sein Team retten kann... Ich erfalte 70% der PPD des Teams - so dumm und naiv bin ich;


----------



## nfsgame (3. November 2012)

Oh oh... Was sich so alles findet nach einem Dauerbetrieb seit Januar ...

Jetzt isser auch wieder leise *schäm* . Und fragt nicht wie die Heuschrecke da rein kam !


----------



## robbi1204 (3. November 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> So, ich gebe jetzt noch 100K PPD mehr drauf für eine Woche, da ich dann für eine Woche leider nicht mehr falten kann. Da bin ich im Urlaub und kann somit meine Rechner nicht überwachen und das wäre mir auch zu gefährlich....


 
Meiner faltet nun auch schon seit 2 Wochen allein und es werden noch 4 weitere folgen. Hab TeamViewer auf dem Handy und schau jeden Tag halt nach. Und wenn was net stimmen sollte geht der ja eh aus.


----------



## Amigafan (3. November 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Unter dem Strich bringt mir die Umstellung summa summarum ca. 50'000 PPD mehr pro Tag



Du must im Besitz einer ganzen GPU-Falter-Armee sein , damit Dein Punktegewinn so stark steigt


----------



## mattinator (3. November 2012)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Und fragt nicht wie die Heuschrecke da rein kam !


 Das arme Tier, so ein Ende wünscht man nicht mal seinem schlimmsten Feind ! Muss echt der Horror in Deinem Falt-Rechner gewesen sein.


----------



## wolf7 (4. November 2012)

Mein einer PC läuft mitunter mehrere Monate, ohne dass ich physikalisch in seiner Nähe bin. aber das muss jeder selbst wissen, ob er das möchte oder nicht. Ich schau halt immer via remote desktop nach, ob er noch läuft oder nicht. theoretisch kann ja nix passieren, außer nem Netzteil Defekt und das sollte eig auch keinen Brand auslösen (wurst käse Szenario). Ansonsten ja mei, der is scho paar mal unwiederbringlich abgeschmiert, was doof ist, da der dann wohl Strom verbraucht ohne was zu leisten und per Software hat man da keine chance. Ein Reset via Remote wäre unglaublich praktisch... hatte scho überlegt, iwi son schalter zu basteln, den man über das Internet schalten kann

btw ich wechsel bei meinem Notebook relativ häufig zwischen 6 und 8 threads mit dem V6.34, hab eben das da gelesen:



> #nodes mismatch,
> current program: 8
> checkpoint file: 6
> 
> ...



hat jemand dadurch scho mal ne WU verloren? bisher sind meine alle durchgekommen...


----------



## Tha_Playah (4. November 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Stimmt - leider - "beating a dead horse is always a bad idea"
> 
> .... einige Infusionen später ....
> 
> ...


 
Meine GTX 580 mach jetzt auch ~ 6000 PPD mehr als vorher mit der v2.22 !!! Krasser unterschied !!! 

Danke Bumblebee !!


----------



## ProfBoom (4. November 2012)

Bei V6 kann ich dir nicht helfen, aber bei V7 in der Linux VM wechsel ich öfters mal zwischen 3 und 2 Kernen, ganz selten auch auf 4.
Bis jetzt ist immer alles gut gegangen.

@mihapia,
wer sagt denn, dass du mit allen Rechner für das andere Team falten musst?
Und sagtest du nicht mal, es sei dir wichtig die anderen zu motivieren, da es um die Sache geht und du bei deinem Freund noch etwas gutzumachen hättest, wegen der CPUs, die er dir geschickt hat?
Erklär denen einfach, dass es für sie doch viiiel motivierender ist, wenn sie eine Chance haben dich von Platz1 der Tagesproduktion zu stoßen und falte mit den restlichen Maschinen bei uns weiter.

Aber man muss sich das auch mal hier im Team vor Augen führen. Ich habe irgendwann mal überschlagen, dass alle, die weniger als 6K PPD schaffen - gut 100 Falter - im besten Fall ungefähr soviel produzieren wie unser viertstärkster Punktelieferant alleine.


----------



## Amigafan (4. November 2012)

Für alle, die noch den Core 15 in der Version 2.22 benötigen.
Hier ist er in einem Ordner gezipt: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn darüber hinaus noch jemand eine Anleitung braucht, die neuere Core-Version 2.25 zu ersetzen, möge sich bitte melden . . .


Edit:

BTW - das Fertigrechnen einer 8043 unter version 2.25 hat sich nicht "bezahlt" gemacht - löschen wäre besser gewesen, denn: 
Nach dem Beenden erhielt ich die Meldung: 
Server responded WORK_QUIT (404)
Server did not like the results, dumping. 

Ergebnis verworfen und keine Punkte - Danke, Stanford!


----------



## mihapiha (4. November 2012)

ProfBoom schrieb:


> @mihapia,
> wer sagt denn, dass du mit allen Rechner für das andere Team falten musst?
> Und sagtest du nicht mal, es sei dir wichtig die anderen zu motivieren, da es um die Sache geht und du bei deinem Freund noch etwas gutzumachen hättest, wegen der CPUs, die er dir geschickt hat?
> Erklär denen einfach, dass es für sie doch viiiel motivierender ist, wenn sie eine Chance haben dich von Platz1 der Tagesproduktion zu stoßen und falte mit den restlichen Maschinen bei uns weiter.


 
ich glaube du weißt nicht, dass ich nur mit einem PC falte....
Hier der Build-log des Rechners: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...234980-geplanter-faltserver-naehert-sich.html

Ich kann daher nicht 300k hier und 100k dort falten, sondern muss nach ein paar WUs immer wieder das Team wechseln. Aber die nächste WU kommt in dieses Team. Ich brauche rund 19 Stunden 30 Minuten um eine WU zu falten (P8101), und die macht die vielen Punkte möglich...

Das ist ja das Problem. Ich kann weder von einem zum anderen Team wechseln, ohne dass es die anderen Teammitglieder merken würden. Bedenke ich erfalte 80% der Punkte vom ganzen anderen Team, und hier wäre ich bei Volleinsatz wahrscheinlich auch an 3. oder 4. Stelle in der PPD Produktion....


----------



## PAUI (4. November 2012)

wass soll ich denn sagen, mein Server läuft schon seit einem Jahr, ohne das ich jemals mal davor sahs. steuer alles per KVM-over-ip also auch reset und Power-off. und Fernwartung per SSH.


----------



## wolf7 (4. November 2012)

PAUI schrieb:


> wass soll ich denn sagen, mein Server läuft schon seit einem Jahr, ohne das ich jemals mal davor sahs. steuer alles per KVM-over-ip also auch reset und Power-off. und Fernwartung per SSH.


 
mh KVM-over-ip is ja viel zu teuer. son teil ist ja fast mehr wert als die restliche Hardware (mal von den Platten abgesehen)


----------



## mattinator (4. November 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Für alle, die noch den Core 15 in der Version 2.22 benötigen.
> Hier ist er in einem Ordner gezipt:
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 Hier gibt's ihn auch, und noch ein paar mehr: Index of /~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/beta.Wenn jemand noch einen anderen älteren oder auch neueren Core benötigt (auch CPU), einfach mal über die Parent Directory-Einträge durchbrowsen.



wolf7 schrieb:


> mh KVM-over-ip is ja viel zu teuer.


Man kann auch 'nen sparsamen Mini-ITX-Rechner mit Linux und TeamViewer und einer per USB steuerbaren Steckerleiste nehmen.


----------



## Thosch (4. November 2012)

Man kann sich auch nen pers. Bediener "halten" ...    ...  

Ach ... zwischendurch: Wer noch nen Phenom II X4 945 braucht, den gibts in ca. 8h bei "Zacks" ...  für die "Genauen" unter uns ...  ...  18 Uhr MEZ  ...    ... und für die "ganz Genauen" ... 17 Uhr *UTC  *...   ... 

ok, ok, ... 1 ... 2 ... 3 ... und Pille rein ... ... ... ... mir gehts wieder gut ...


----------



## nfsgame (4. November 2012)

Hm nichts für mich, hier wartet noch nen 970BE auf seine Verwurstung. Dachte der wäre hin, aber hab ihn gestern beim entstauben direkt mal ausprobiert: Läuft doch .


----------



## Amigafan (4. November 2012)

*@mattinator*

Das ist auch die "Downloadquelle" des Clienten, aber:

Wie entpackt man die Cores?
Hast Du das einmal ausprobiert? Mit den gepackten Cores kann man nämlich nichts anfangen und auch der Client ignoriert diese . . .


----------



## mattinator (4. November 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> *@mattinator*
> Wie entpackt man die Cores?


 Steht hier: Folding@Home Clients Config Tutorial - Beitrag #7 - Post 557153 - TweakPC Hardware Forum -. Habe ich gerade mit 7-Zip getestet, allerdings Erweiterung .bz2 anstelle .bz.


----------



## Bumblebee (4. November 2012)

Alternativ holt ihr euch das Teil bei mir

Einfach PN und es gibt den Link


----------



## Amigafan (4. November 2012)

*@Bumblebee*

Die Version 2.22 gibt es bereits hier im Thread zum downloaden für jeden: Seite 2394 Post #23933


----------



## Bumblebee (4. November 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> *@Bumblebee*
> 
> Die Version 2.22 gibt es bereits hier im Thread zum downloaden für jeden: Seite 2394 Post #23933



Bei mir gab es sie schon länger -   ätsch  - hab ich jetzt was gewonnen?


----------



## acer86 (4. November 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> hab ich jetzt was gewonnen?



Bekommst von uns _*EXTREM*_ Respekt Alt`aaaaaaah


----------



## Bumblebee (4. November 2012)

acer86 schrieb:


> Bekommst von uns _*EXTREM*_ Respekt Alt`aaaaaaah



Das ist mehr als ausreichend - Danke


----------



## PAUI (5. November 2012)

wolf7 schrieb:


> mh KVM-over-ip is ja viel zu teuer. son teil ist ja fast mehr wert als die restliche Hardware (mal von den Platten abgesehen)


 ich weis ja nicht wo das zu teuer ist. die Karte kostet 150€ und ich zahle 9,99€ im monat dadurch mehr.

die hab ich drin
http://geizhals.de/564660


----------



## wolf7 (5. November 2012)

PAUI schrieb:


> ich weis ja nicht wo das zu teuer ist. die Karte kostet 150€ und ich zahle 9,99€ im monat dadurch mehr.
> 
> die hab ich drin
> ATEN IP8000 Remote Management PCI Card Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


 
für den preis bekomm ich mein Netzteil, mein Mainboard und noch meine 8GB Ram. von daher ja das ist zu teuer für eine Funktion die man einmal in 6 Monaten braucht. Wenn überhaupt.


----------



## bogomil22 (6. November 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Serverwahn*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Im Prinzip nein
> Kommt aber natürlich darauf an welche CPU du als Referenz nimmst
> Eine ganz moderne (Ivy-3770K @ 4.5 GHz) erfaltet im Schnitt locker ca. 27'000 PPD bei ca. 200 Watt Leistungsaufnahme


 

Dann ich mal:
Alle Rechner windows 7




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hatte nur die Frage gestellt weil wie auf der Grafik zu sehen ist doch die GTX570 um einiges effizineter als
der Q6600. Mit der GTX570 schaffe viel mehr PPD. (jedoch schaffen aktuelle Sandy-Bridge etc noch viel mehr PPD. Wahrscheinlich ist meine CPU einfach zu alt^^)
Trotzdem 2 Fragen:
1) Gibt es ein PPD Unterschied zwischen OS Linux und Win7?
2) Warum braucht wie in der eingebundenen Grafik zu sehen die GTX570 für ein Projekt viel länger als zB meine 8800GTS (ganz zu schweigen von meinem Q6600). Sind die Projekte wirklich so unterschiedlich groß (form Rechenaufwand)? Bzw ist es nicht besser
viele kleinere Projekte (wie die 8800GTS) zu falten als dass die 570 oder sogar der Q6600 mal etliche Stunden an einem Projekt sitzt?


----------



## Bumblebee (6. November 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Serverwahn*



bogomil22 schrieb:


> Ich hatte nur die Frage gestellt weil wie auf der Grafik zu sehen ist doch die GTX570 um einiges effizineter als
> der Q6600.


 
Es ist definitiv so, dass ein C2Q (6600) sehr ineffizient ist -aus heutiger Sicht



bogomil22 schrieb:


> Trotzdem 2 Fragen:
> 1) Gibt es ein PPD Unterschied zwischen OS Linux und Win7?


 
Ja, gibt es
CPU falten effizienter unter LINUX; allerdings bringt dann die GPU-Falterei nicht mehr wirklich etwas



bogomil22 schrieb:


> Trotzdem 2 Fragen:
> 2) Warum braucht wie in der eingebundenen Grafik zu sehen die GTX570 für ein Projekt viel länger als zB meine 8800GTS (ganz zu schweigen von meinem Q6600). Sind die Projekte wirklich so unterschiedlich groß (form Rechenaufwand)? Bzw ist es nicht besser viele kleinere Projekte (wie die 8800GTS) zu falten als dass die 570 oder sogar der Q6600 mal etliche Stunden an einem Projekt sitzt?


 
Es sind völlig verschiedene Projekte
Normalerweise faltet man mit "*Vor-FERMI*" (wie die 8800GTS) GPU*2* - und mit *FERMI* (GTX570) GPU*3*
CPU-Falten mit einem C2Q ist heute eigentlich (Verbrauch/Resultat) nicht mehr angezeigt
Optimal nur mit der GTX570 falten
Suboptimal mit beiden GraKa falten
Die CPU als "Motor im Hintergrund" kann sogar untertaktet/untervoltet werden


----------



## Thosch (6. November 2012)

Is wie beim Bäcker, da ist Brot auch nicht gleich Brot. Gibts verschiedene, kleine, große, längliche, runde, mit Kerner, mit Zwiebeln, etc. pp. ... und so ist das mit den WUs auch, da gibts kleine,normale und große (max-packet-size small/normal/big). Dann sind die wiederum auch im Aufwand und Umfang der Berechnungen unterschiedlich "groß". So erklärt sich u.a. die zeitlichen Unterschiede. Und da die WUs auch an die Leistungsfähigkeit der HW (GPU/CPU) angepasst sind/sein sollten kommen die scheinbaren "falschen" zeitlichen Unterschiede zu Stande.
Richtig so ?? 



Bumblebee schrieb:


> ...
> Ja, gibt es
> CPU falten effizienter unter LINUX; allerdings bringt dann die GPU-Falterei nicht mehr wirklich etwas
> ...


 Ich dachte immer das es gar nicht geht unter Linux ??


----------



## DaN_I (6. November 2012)

Ja, leider gehört der Q6600 aus "Faltersicht" schon zum alten Eisen und eine neuere Graka macht im Vergleich dazu deutlich mehr PPD.

zu 1) Unter Linux hat man eine höhere PPD Ausbeute, aber kann nicht (oder nur sehr umständlich) mit den GPU`s falten
zu 2) Ja, liegt an dem unterschiedlich großen Rechenaufwand für die Projekte - hier eine Übersicht der aktuellen Projekte. 
Kannst ja mal die max-packet-size auf small stellen, wenn du mit dem Q6600 lieber kleinere Projekte bearbeiten willst.

Edit: Bumblebee und Tosch waren schneller!


----------



## Bumblebee (6. November 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Ich dachte immer das es gar nicht geht unter Linux ??



Nicht direkt - aber wenn man WIN emuliert (zum Beispiel mit Wine)
Problem ist - *bestenfalls* verlierst du beim GPU-Falten soviel wie du beim CPU-Falten gewinnst


----------



## Thosch (6. November 2012)

Na ja, das ist in meinen Augen so als wenn man ins Nebenhaus will, aber den Weg in die entgegen gesetzte Ri nimmt. Man komt zwar auch an, aber zu welchem Aufwand.

btw.: Wußtet ihr das wenn man 1x um die Erde liefe der Kopf 10m mehr an Wegstrecke zurück gelegt hat .. ??  ...  ...  das gibt mir jetzt zu denken ...    ...


----------



## Malkolm (6. November 2012)

Aber die Erde ist doch eine Scheibe?!


----------



## Bumblebee (6. November 2012)

Malkolm schrieb:


> Aber die Erde ist doch eine Scheibe?!



Schon ja - deshalb ja auch die Diskrepanz; wegen der Kante 
Ausserdem hatte ich die letzte 10 Minuten massiv Probleme hier rein zu kommen (Forum)
Ist warscheinlich grad das Datenkabel über die oben erwähnte Kante gerutscht


----------



## Muschkote (6. November 2012)

Thosch schrieb:
			
		

> Wußtet ihr das wenn man 1x um die Erde liefe der Kopf 10m mehr an Wegstrecke zurück gelegt hat .. ??  ...  ...  das gibt mir jetzt zu denken ...    ...



Ich weiss zwar nicht wie gross die Leute sind die bei Dir da rum laufen, aber ich komme bei einer angenommenen Körpergrösse von 2m und einem gemittelten Erdurchmesser von 12735Km auf nur etwa 6m.


----------



## nfsgame (6. November 2012)

Bloss nicht den Kopf verlieren sag ich da nur Leute .


----------



## mattinator (6. November 2012)

Da es in den Server-Thread nicht wirklich hingehört, hier eine Anmerkung zum Post:


A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Aus heutiger Sicht defintiv Nein.
> 
> In  nicht allzuferner Zukunft ändern sich zwar die Punkteausbeute der  GPU's, aber dies wird kaum reichen um die Server im Bereich der  Effizienz zu schlagen.


 
Wenn die Punkte der 8057-er GPU-Projekte wirklich so bestehen bleiben und genügend Projekte verfügbar sind, könnte es knapp werden. Ich habe momentan mit einem 8057-er GPU- und einem eher schwachen 8055-er CPU-SMP-Projekt bei ca. 240 W eine PPD von ca. 135K. Mit einer zweiten GTX 660 Ti und max. 150 W Mehrverbrauch wären ca. 240K PPD bei einem Verbrauch von 390 W drin. Mit besseren CPU-SMP-Projekten von ca. 45 K (mehr als die aktuellen ca. 17 K) wäre der Koeffizient sogar noch besser. Das kann sich aus meiner Sicht schon mit den geposteten Ergebnissen im Server-Thread messen, wobei dort sicher auch die günstigsten Werte stehen.

Sind zwar viele "hätte" und "wäre", aber zu mindest eine reale Chance. Natürlich im Vergleich zu den Anschaffungskosten eines Multi-Sockel-Servers etwas ungerecht, aber wo geht's in der Welt noch gerecht zu ?


----------



## Malkolm (6. November 2012)

Muschkote schrieb:


> Ich weiss zwar nicht wie gross die Leute sind die bei Dir da rum laufen, aber ich komme bei einer angenommenen Körpergrösse von 2m und einem gemittelten Erdurchmesser von 12735Km auf nur etwa 6m.


 
Der Durchmesser erhöht sich um 2x Körpergröße


----------



## ProfBoom (6. November 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Nicht direkt - aber wenn man WIN emuliert (zum Beispiel mit Wine)
> Problem ist - *bestenfalls* verlierst du beim GPU-Falten soviel wie du beim CPU-Falten gewinnst


 
Mach's andersherum.
Falte unter Windows7 mit der GPU und lass per VMware die CPU unter Linux rechnen.
Ich glaube, da habe ich mal einen Bonus von 15% für mich ausgerechnet, was sich auch mit Werten aus dem Folding Forum deckte.


----------



## wolf7 (6. November 2012)

das folding unter Linux bringt echt viel. merkwürdigerweise bei meinem AMD mehr als bei meinem Intel Notebook... der AMD macht anstatt 10-11k nun 14-16k, das Notebook anstatt 10-11k nur 13k. liegt aber wohl an den WUs... Immerhin sind die Werte dank immer der gleichen WUs sehr konstant.


----------



## nfsgame (6. November 2012)

Schon mal wer den Apparillo gehabt? Natürlich aufm Dualcore und nicht aufm Desktop...


----------



## Bumblebee (7. November 2012)

Das sind (unter anderm) die News von "gestern"



> *New OpenMM core*.





> The OpenMM team at Stanford (Dr. Peter Eastman and Yutong Zhao) are working on speed improvements for OpenMM (the basis of the FAH GPU core) in general, but in particular optimizations for Kepler and AMD (in coordination with engineers at NVIDIA and AMD, respectively).
> Yutong has a new FAH GPU core working in the lab and we are doing internal testing on it.


 
Gibt es nun doch (endlich) einen Lichtschimmer am Ende des Tunnels??

 Ausserdem habe ich auf meinen GPU's teilweise nun 680x-WU's welche die Punkte wieder drastisch nach unten ziehen


----------



## mihapiha (7. November 2012)

Ich benutzte einen zu alten Clienten. Meiner zeigt die ganzen Infos nicht. 
Ich möchte gern wissen ob es demnächst auch mal neuere CPU WUs gibt...


----------



## Thosch (7. November 2012)

Ich habe z.Z., bzw. schon *extrem* lange und vielzahlig 8018er am falten. Und nun ist mal eine (GPU-WU) aufgetaucht mit den Zusätzen R*1410*,C0,G17. Weiß jemand auf die schnelle was das Run bedeutet ?
Da sich ja nun meine 560Ti immer häufiger ihrer von mir angedachten Aufgabe entzieht, halte ich zur Zeit Ausschau nach ner anderen GraKa. Mir stünde da evtl./eigendl. ne 660Ti an. Aber bei "Mutter`s" billigem Kind gibts wohl gleich ne 670er. Preise sind schon sehr verschieden (660Ti -> 670) trotz das ein "Angebot" sein wird (mehr wie 20-30€ unter Liste bei d. 670 preiswerter wirds nicht werden mMn). Was mich jetzt aber mal interessiert ist das unterschiedliche Speicherinterface der beiden Karten, 192bit bei der 660Ti und 256 bei der 670. Hat das entscheidend oder weniger viel Einfluss fürs Falten ? Lohnt sich die "größere" Karte in Bezug auf Preis-/(Falt-)Leistung ??
THX4Help


----------



## sc59 (7. November 2012)

Aus Falt technischer Sicht macht es keinen grossen Unterschied* zur Zeit* aus, ob du 660ti, 670, 680 nimmst.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...it-kepler-gtx-670-gigabyte-windforce-3-a.html
greetz


----------



## Muschkote (7. November 2012)

Malkolm schrieb:
			
		

> Der Durchmesser erhöht sich um 2x Körpergröße



Da hast du natürlich vollkommen Recht! 
Ich hab nur mit 1x gerechnet, schande über mein Haupt.


----------



## davidof2001 (7. November 2012)

Meine GTX260 (V7) bekommt keinen Kontakt zum Asignment Server. Kann man da irgendwo etwas einstellen oder zuweisen?


----------



## Speeedy (7. November 2012)

Ich dachte immer man sollte CPU und GPU im selben Client laufen lassen.
Werd das mal ausprobieren mit CPU im Vmware player, hab aber keine Erfahrung unter Linux, welches Linuxsystem mit welchem Client ist da im Moment zu empfehlen?
Nutzte momentan unter Win7 für beides den 7.1.52.


----------



## Malkolm (7. November 2012)

Selber Client ist nicht zwingend nötig. Zu V6er Zeiten hatte man auch immer zwei Clients (bzw. sogar mehr wenn man mehr GPUs hatte) gestartet. Auch der V7er startet für GPU und CPU jeweils getrennte Prozesse.

Als Virtualle Maschine empfielt sich Virtual-Box oder der angesprochene VMWare-Player. Letzterer ist etwas schneller, dafür aber (meiner Meinung nach) nicht so leicht handhabbar wie die VBox. Die Linuxdistribution ist eigentlich unerheblich. Die meisten User hier nutzen Ubuntu (meistens in der Version 10.10 oder 11.04) oder Debian, von daher wirst du bei diesen Distris wohl hier im Forum die meiste Unterstützung erhalten können. Alle anderen Distris sind aber ebenfalls brauchbar, nur vom Look&Feel etwas anders.

Ob sich Win-GPU + Linux-CPU Folding lohnt musst du im Zweifel ausprobieren. Ich lasse meist das GPU-Folding weg, da es sich (derzeit) bei mir nicht lohnt (3930K + GTX 570).


----------



## Amigafan (7. November 2012)

Ich könnte  

Habe mich gewundert, dass meine HD5870 keine WU berechnet  
Der Blick in den Log brachte schnell "Aufklärung". Dort stand zu lesen: *Empty work server assignment*   

Erst ein "händischer Neustart" des Clienten brachte jetzt Besserung - man hat wohl 11293er WU´s "nachgeschoben"

Wobei ich - ehtlich gesagt - eines nicht verstehe:
Es existieren noch 11292er WU´s für AMD R600er GPU´s - warum erhält man diese dann nicht?
Sind bei Stanford wirklich nur Fachidioten am Werk, die nicht fähig sind, "über Ihren Tellerrand" hinauszuschauen???   


Edit:

Falls irgendjemand der Meinung sein sollte, der Terminus "Fachidiot" stelle eine Beleidigung dar, dem sei gesagt:

Dieser beschreibt eine *Tatsache*, und die Wahrheit kann niemals eine Beleidigung darstellen!!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. November 2012)

Ein bis'chen  von mir: gibt es momentan Grakas die Quad-SLI-tauglich sind? 
Aus reiner Neugierde suche ich gerade nach solchen. 

@Amigafan: Du scheinst momentan das Pech gepachtet zu haben, mein Beileid.


----------



## davidof2001 (7. November 2012)

@Amigafan
Das gleiche hat er bei mir auch gesagt. Aber mittlerweile geht es wieder voran.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (7. November 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ein bis'chen  von mir: gibt es momentan Grakas die Quad-SLI-tauglich sind?
> Aus reiner Neugierde suche ich gerade nach solchen.


Keine Ahnung wie es mit älteren Serien bzw. niedrigeren Karten aussieht , aber die GTX680 z.B. kann das , die GTX690 sowieso


----------



## acer86 (8. November 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ein bis'chen  von mir: gibt es momentan Grakas die Quad-SLI-tauglich sind?
> Aus reiner Neugierde suche ich gerade nach solchen.



Die Gainward GTX660Ti ist auch Quad SLI fähig siehe hier: 
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660 Ti - 3 Modelle von EVGA, Gainward und MSI im Vergleich - Gainward GeForce GTX 660 Ti Phantom (3/15)

Ansonsten alle GTX670 GTX680 bei den älteren Karten waren in der regel nur GTX570 und GTX580 Quad sli tauglich.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (8. November 2012)

acer86 schrieb:


> Die Gainward GTX660Ti ist auch Quad SLI fähig siehe hier:
> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660 Ti - 3 Modelle von EVGA, Gainward und MSI im Vergleich - Gainward GeForce GTX 660 Ti Phantom (3/15)


Darf man fragen wo das steht ? Sie hat zwar 2 SLI Ports unterstützt soweit ich weiß nur Tripple SLi. Kennst du einen Seite wo das wirklich probiert wurde ?


----------



## PAUI (8. November 2012)

yeah endlich die Top 100 geknackt.


----------



## Speeedy (8. November 2012)

Und ich bleibe dir an den Fersen!


----------



## Z28LET (8. November 2012)

Oh ha, die 8057 bringt mir angeblich 39855 PPD auf der GPU! 

Krasses Gerät!


----------



## Amigafan (8. November 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ein bis'chen  von mir: gibt es momentan Grakas die Quad-SLI-tauglich sind?
> Aus reiner Neugierde suche ich gerade nach solchen.


Grundsätzlich ist jede Graka, welche 2 SLI-Anschlüsse ihr eigen nennt, Quad-SLI-fähig, aber:

Für Grakas, die ein sog. 2-Slot-Design aufweisen, gibt es auch entsprechende Mobos, für Grakas mit einem 3-Slot-Design fehlen diese, sodass praktisch maximal nur ein Tripple-SLI möglich ist (Platzmangel!).
Ausnahme: Doppel-GPU-Karten sind auch bei einem 3-Slot-Design Quad-SLI-fähig.

Wichtig auf Mobo-Seite: 4 PCIE-16-Slots (als Hardware)  - mit obiger Ausnahme . . .


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (8. November 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich ist jede Graka, welche 2 SLI-Anschlüsse ihr eigen nennt, Quad-SLI-fähig, aber:


Sicher ? Ich habe bei meiner kurzen Recherche nur Sachen gefunden über die High End Modelle und selbst da soll 4 Way SLi angeblich zwar funktionieren aber nicht offiziell ausgewiesen sein. Ansonsten nur Tripple Sli Tests, was ja mit 2 Ports offiziell beworben wird.

Davon abgesehen ist 4 Way SLi natürlich Geldverschwendung , für Spiele bringt es nichts ( in einem Test der GTX680 war es z.T. langsamer als 2 Way SLi) und fürs falten braucht man kein SLi


----------



## mihapiha (8. November 2012)

Apropos SLI. Wenn ich so darüber nachdenke, wäre es doch die Lösung für GPU-WUs. Wenn die neuen Beta-WUs beispielsweise zweimal oder dreimal so groß wären und eine knappe "Deadline" hätten, wäre SLI die Lösung sich die extra Punkte zu hohlen. Wenn es Stanford geschafft hat die Arbeit auf mehr CPU Kerne aufzuteilen, warum auch nicht auf GPUs. Weil dann wäre es meiner Meinung nach fair...

Ohne SLI keine beta-WUs, und mit SLI eine PPD Verdoppelung verglichen mit normalen WUs... 

Eine GTX 670 schafft beispielsweise 25k PPD, 2x GTX 670 würde mit Beta-WUs 100k PPD schaffen, und 3x GTX 670 würde 175k PPD schaffen, usw. 

Dann würde es sich auch wirklich auszahlen eine GPU Falt-farm zu bauen...

Das wäre wirklich eine faire und interessante Lösung. Denn meiner Meinung nach gibt es mit den Beta-WUs zu viele Punkte für einen zu kleinen Arbeitsaufwand. Was meint ihr?


----------



## sc59 (8. November 2012)

In der Hoffnung das Stanford die Parallelisierung in den Client mit aufnimmt könnte sich unsere Xeon E5-xxxx Gang
mit den Co-prozessor Karten Xeon Phi auch einen weiteren Vorteil verschaffen.
Sollte man im Auge behalten.


----------



## Abductee (8. November 2012)

Braucht man überhaupt SLI für eine GPU-Farm?
Die werden über den Client doch eh alle einzeln angesprochen.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (8. November 2012)

mihapiha schrieb:


> Apropos SLI. Wenn ich so darüber nachdenke, wäre es doch die Lösung für GPU-WUs. Wenn die neuen Beta-WUs beispielsweise zweimal oder dreimal so groß wären und eine knappe "Deadline" hätten, wäre SLI die Lösung sich die extra Punkte zu hohlen. Wenn es Stanford geschafft hat die Arbeit auf mehr CPU Kerne aufzuteilen, warum auch nicht auf GPUs. Weil dann wäre es meiner Meinung nach fair...
> 
> Ohne SLI keine beta-WUs, und mit SLI eine PPD Verdoppelung verglichen mit normalen WUs...
> 
> ...


Rein von der Rechenleistung her klingen die neuen PPD Werte recht vernünftig , denn GPUs haben viel mehr SP Leistung als aktuelle x86 Prozessoren.

z.B. Haben 4 Sandy Bridge 8 Kerner (aktuelle Xeon E Serie) mit z.B. 3 Ghz : 3*8*8*4= 768 GFLOPS Single-Precision Leistung, da ist HT noch nicht dabei also runden wir mal auf 1 TFLOP auf.

Eine GTX680 hat laut Wikipedia schon 3090.4 GFLOPS also 3 TFLOPS! Natürlich ist das ein theoretischer Wert, denn GPUs kann man bauartbedingt nicht 100%ig Auslasten. 85-90% sollten realistisch sein, also landen wir bei ca 2,6 TFLOPs.

Man sieht also klar wenn man es schafft die GPUs richtig auszulasten dürfte der Output viel größer sein als bei konventionellen CPUs, wenn nun auch der Wissenschaftliche Output größer ist ist es meiner Meinung nach absolut gerechtfertigt dass man den GPUs auch die entsprechenden Punkte vergütet.
Ich denke gerade der Vergleich von Wissenschaftlichem Output zwischen CPU und GPU ist das was gerade in Stanford passiert mit anschließendem anpassen der Punkte.

Bezüglich "SLi", ich glaube kaum dass das jemals passieren wird, denn bei der Implementierung würde es dann darauf hinauslaufen dass man die eine WU in 2 spaltet und am Ende wieder zusammenfügt , Stanford wird sich denken warum nicht die Arbeit sparen und einfach 2 WUs laufen lassen 
Davon abgesehen würde man auch nicht "SLi" verwenden , das kommt ja nur bei Bildberechnungen zum Einsatz , sondern die GPUs wie gehabt ansprechen.

Ein Mitgrund warum ich glaube dass die Implementierung auf 2 getrennte WUs hinauslaufen würde ist weil die Bandbreite zwischen den GPUs recht gering ist im Vergleich zur Bandbreite zum eigenen Speicher. Bei CPUs ist der Unterschied nicht so groß aber , wie man wegen dem Kraken weiß, rechnet sich auch hier die Vermeidung von Zugriffen auf andere CPUs.



sc59 schrieb:


> In der Hoffnung das Stanford die Parallelisierung in den Client mit aufnimmt könnte sich unsere Xeon E5-xxxx Gang
> mit den Co-prozessor Karten Xeon Phi auch einen weiteren Vorteil verschaffen.
> Sollte man im Auge behalten.


 
Xeon Phi wäre kein Co-Prozessor im eigentlichen Sinne, dank eigenem RAM und PCIe Limitierung würde er sich bei FAH wie eine Grafikkarte verhalten, also mit dem Host System nur wenig zu tun haben. Es könnte sich also jeder so ein Ding einbauen und darauf hoffen dass Stanford einen entsprechenden Client/Core schreibt 



Da es sich wieder um Glaubensfragen handelt möchte ich anfügen dass das meine Meinung ist !


----------



## sc59 (8. November 2012)

Wenn ich´s richtig verstanden habe aus den Info´s die ich gelesen habe,
kann Xeon phi mit den E5 CPU doch komunizieren. Das müsste halt in der Client Software implementiert werden.
Ebenso kann Phi durch ein eigenständiges Linux ROM das auf der "Karte" direkt implementiert ist auch als einzelne/"r" Prozessor laufen sollen.

Ach egal, abwarten Tee trinken, befor wir hier uns den Kopf zerbrechen,
über Sachen die es vieleicht so wie ich es mir vorstelle, nie geben wird.
Nebei ich habe ein Italien Protein



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mihapiha (8. November 2012)

Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> z.B. Haben 4 Sandy Bridge 8 Kerner (aktuelle Xeon E Serie) mit z.B. 3 Ghz : 3*8*8*4= 768 GFLOPS Single-Precision Leistung, da ist HT noch nicht dabei also runden wir mal auf 1 TFLOP auf.



Frage dazu: Kannst du mir sagen wo ich die GFLOPS Leistung meines Rechners testen könnte. 
Mit 4x Opteron 6180 SE denke ich habe ich momentan den schnellsten CPU basierten Computer, wäre also interessant. Ich habe 48 Kerne bei 2.5 GHz (bzw. 2.75 in Linux dank OC)...

Laut Google sind es bei mir rund 400. 

Ich habe immer gedacht das Grafikkarten nicht so belastbar sind wie CPUs, und dass die WUs dementsprechend kleiner sein müssten, da GPUs Fehleranfälliger bei großer Last seinen...


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (8. November 2012)

mihapiha schrieb:


> Frage dazu: Kannst du mir sagen wo ich die GFLOPS Leistung meines Rechners testen könnte.
> Mit 4x Opteron 6180 SE denke ich habe ich momentan den schnellsten CPU basierten Computer, wäre also interessant. Ich habe 48 Kerne bei 2.5 GHz (bzw. 2.75 in Linux dank OC)...
> 
> Laut Google sind es bei mir rund 400.
> ...


 
Das sollte eigentlich mit Linpack funktionieren, wird auch für die TOP 500 Liste verwendet  

Habe auf die schnelle einen Wert von 4 FLOPS pro core gefunden für MC

Für die Formel heißt das :

2,75*4*12*4 für deinen Rechner =528 GFLOPS (Wert von 4 habe ich aus einer Uni Vorlesung aus dem Netz) 

GPUs sind genauso belastbar wie CPUs, sonst müsste ständig etwas abstürzen oder Bildfehler auftreten wenn man fordernde Spiele spielt (Auslastung > 90%). 
Der einzige große Unterschied ist dass man bei GPUs viel mehr auf die Auslastung der Recheneinheiten Acht geben muss, d.h. Man wird bei GPUs nur Workloads verwenden die man gut auf sehr kleine Teile spalten kann damit man die kleinen L1 und L2 Caches möglichst nicht überfüllt (VRam-Zugriff tötet Performance). 

Man wird also bei GPUs andere Probleme bearbeiten als mit CPUs, die auch größere Probleme fressen.

Sry für Tippfehler, bin am Smartphone unterwegs


----------



## Bumblebee (8. November 2012)

Zwei kurze Anmerkungen zum Thema:



> ... GPUs haben viel mehr SP Leistung als aktuelle x86 Prozessoren


 
Die DP-Leistung ist aber - je nach Generation - unterirdisch(er)



> Braucht man überhaupt SLI für eine GPU-Farm?
> Die werden über den Client doch eh alle einzeln angesprochen.


 
Das ist korrekt
Ein Erfolg würde also voraussetzen, dass - bei mehreren gleichen GraKa's - die vom Clienten dann als einzelne Kerne einer GraKa angesprochen würden
Davon sind wir - denke ich - noch weeeeeit entfernt


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (8. November 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Zwei kurze Anmerkungen zum Thema:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DP Leistung ist abgesehen von ein paar CPU WUs/Cores für fah nicht relevant


----------



## Bumblebee (8. November 2012)

@ Austausch GTX 560Ti mit GTX 6xx oder wie



Malkolm schrieb:


> eine solche (*GTX 570*) habe ich drin (EVGA GTX 570 SC). Ohne OC sind damit derzeit (V7, ohne Beta) so 16-18k PPD drin, mit OC an die 20 (würde ich aber nicht empfehlen, die Fermis ziehen schon recht viel Strom und arbeiten entsprechend ineffizient). Dann lieber undervolten/clocken um mit ~120W noch 13kPPD zu fahren.


 
Also meine sind (für Fermi-Verhältnisse) relativ sparsam


----------



## mihapiha (8. November 2012)

Ich verstehe das Ganze nicht. Wenn die GPU so viel schneller ist, warum wird überhaupt eine CPU-basierte Faltung angeboten anstatt einer AMD/ATI-Unterstützung...

Auch verstehe ich nicht warum meine Faltfarm dann überhaupt so viele Punkte abwirft. Ich dachte anhand der Punkte kann man den Beitrag für F@H gut ablesen...


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (8. November 2012)

mihapiha schrieb:


> Ich verstehe das Ganze nicht. Wenn die GPU so viel schneller ist, warum wird überhaupt eine CPU-basierte Faltung angeboten anstatt einer AMD/ATI-Unterstützung...
> 
> Auch verstehe ich nicht warum meine Faltfarm dann überhaupt so viele Punkte abwirft. Ich dachte anhand der Punkte kann man den Beitrag für F@H gut ablesen...


Weil es eben auch Probleme gibt die man nicht so klein und so gut parallelisierbar machen kann dass sie auf GPUs effizient bearbeitbar sind, dort eigenen sich CPUs die alles bearbeiten können. 

Warum man keinen AMD Support anbietet weiß ich leider auch nicht. 

Was mich interessieren würde ist wieviel Wert an wissenschaftlicher Arbeit GPUs und CPUs pro Punkt abliefern bzw wie das Verhältnis bisher berechnet wurde. 
Denn eigentlich sollten die Punkte genau das widerspiegeln.


----------



## acer86 (8. November 2012)

Das CPU Falten wird eigentlich nur interessant durch die Bonus punkte, die es ja bei den GPU´s bis jetzt noch nicht gibt.
Lasst mal bei euren servern die Bonus punkte weg dan ist im Verhältnis gesehen eine Grafikkarte schneller.

Das Bonus system funzt doch bis jetzt eigentlich ganz gut (ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel) wen man bei Normaler Hardware bleibt z.b. i7 2600K mit Bonus zwischen 20-30K PPD und eine GTX560ti 14-17kPPD den erst die Bonus punkte machen ja das CPU falten interessant. (mal nicht vom Strom verbrauch ausgehend)

Das der Bonus nicht noch mehr in die Höhe getrieben wird sieht man schön daran das seit längren das Falten von big-wu´s nicht mehr mit 8Kernen Möglich ist, so wurde wieder etwas reguliert, das sich jetzt alle ein server bauen um trotzdem wieder Big-wu´s und den sehr Lukrativen Bonus zu kassieren, hat sicher stanford auch etwas überrascht^^
Deshalb wird es jetzt sicher zeit solche Wu´s wie die 8057er zu verbreiten das die Lücke zwischen CPU und GPU nicht mehr ganz so groß ist. (vom Strom verbrauch mal abgesehen)


----------



## Bumblebee (8. November 2012)

.. und sich wenn dann die *equal points for equal work* -Initiative durchsetzt bzw. läuft dann werden die Karten neu gemischt


----------



## mihapiha (8. November 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> .. und sich wenn dann die *equal points for equal work* -Initiative durchsetzt bzw. läuft dann werden die Karten neu gemischt


 
heißt das, dass ein Vorteil für GPU oder CPU zu erwarten ist?


----------



## acer86 (8. November 2012)

Ich trau meinen Augen nicht, ich hab seit 10tagen endliche eine 8057er Wu für meine GTX560ti bekommen und muss sagen die ist EXTREM schnell  123544PPD und ein credit von 18129 punkten 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




EDIT: hab gerade noch eine Hinterher bekommen, heute regnet es seit lange mal wieder Punkte bei mir, so kan es weiter gehen.


----------



## Amigafan (8. November 2012)

mihapiha schrieb:


> heißt das, dass ein Vorteil für GPU oder CPU zu erwarten ist?



Natürlich für die GPU - und - wenn Stanford und AMD aufhören, sich wie kleine, bockige Kinder zu benehmen und endlich gemeinsam "an einem Strang ziehen" - vor allem für AMD-GPU´s. Diese besitzen nämlich die größte Rechenleistung . . .

Dann wird meine HD5870 - aufgrund ihrer Rechenleistung von 2.740 GFlops - zur "Punkteschleuder"


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. November 2012)

Da hab ich ja wieder mal ne Diskussion losgetreten. 

Meine SLI-Frage war eigentlich eher für den Spielbetrieb gedacht > meine Frage wurde beantwortet > Danke Mastermaisi777 
Das aktivierte SLI ist beim falten eh hinderlich wen man den Rechner noch anderweitig wie zum surfen braucht, allerdings würde es mich nicht wundern wen irgendwan mal SLI/Crossfire benutz wird da Grakas ja immer mehr Cores zu Verfügung stellen > zum Beispiel GTX680 sind es 1536.


----------



## acer86 (8. November 2012)

Gerade ist die zweite 8057er WU fertig geworden und hab gleich eine dritte bekommen
Erst versuch ich 10 tage lange so nee Wu zu bekommen und jetzt das 
Jetzt ist nur die frage wie viel Verlust hab ich wen ich die wu jetzt stoppe und morgen Vormittag weiter falte?

Edit: hat schon jemand so nee Wu mit ner GTX660Ti oder GTX670 bekommen? wie sieht es da mit dem Stromverbrauch aus? 

wen die Wu´s jetzt zum Alltag werden MUSS ich auf jedenfall eine neue Graka kaufen zwecks PPD/Watt verhältniss


----------



## mattinator (8. November 2012)

acer86 schrieb:


> Edit: hat schon jemand so nee Wu mit ner GTX660Ti oder GTX670 bekommen? wie sieht es da mit dem Stromverbrauch aus?


 
Guckst Du hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...-folding-home-thread-ii-2396.html#post4706264.
Ich hatte den GPU-Client dann durchlaufen lassen, am nächsten Tag war jedoch erstmal Schluss mit den 8057-er Projekten. Also: wenn man mal welche hat, sollte man es voll ausnutzen.


----------



## acer86 (8. November 2012)

mattinator schrieb:


> Guckst Du hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...-folding-home-thread-ii-2396.html#post4706264.
> Ich hatte den GPU-Client dann durchlaufen lassen, am nächsten Tag war jedoch erstmal Schluss mit den 8057-er Projekten. Also: wenn man mal welche hat, sollte man es voll ausnutzen.


 
Ah ok vielen Dank, also machst du gerade GPU onlye um die 115-120K PPD  hab mal etwas mit OC herum gespielt an meiner GTX560ti aber selbst bei 1928Mhz Shader takt komm ich leider nur auf 112-113K PPD zumal der Stromverbrauch dan auf 200-220Watt GPU only ansteigt, da sind die Kepler karten doch schon sehr im Vorteil

*EDIT: *

Mal Angenommen die 8057er Wu´s würden Alltag werden dan könnte die GTX650 oder GTX650ti eine Extrem sparsame Faltlösung werden, die GTX650 mit gerade mal 65-75Watt stromverbauch sollte auch um die 75K PPD schaffen

die GTX650Ti müsste gleich auf mit der GTX560ti sein (etwa 110-113K PPD) aber bei gerade mal 95-110Watt


----------



## Thosch (9. November 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Natürlich für die GPU - und - wenn Stanford und AMD aufhören, sich wie kleine, bockige Kinder zu benehmen und endlich gemeinsam "an einem Strang ziehen" - vor allem für AMD-GPU´s. Diese besitzen nämlich die größte Rechenleistung . . .


 ... jajaa, die Kids ...



Amigafan schrieb:


> ... zur "Punkteschleuder"


 Was zwangsläufig und in kurzer Zeit zur Absenkung der Punkte pro WU führen wird ...


----------



## Bumblebee (9. November 2012)

*!! AUFGEMERKT !!*

... gleich mal als Vorwarnung:

*Planned server room maintenance: Saturday, November 10th, from 5AM to 8AM*



> One of our key server rooms will undergo network maintenance on Saturday, November 10th, from 5AM to 8AM pacific time. During the maintenance window, we expect that the servers in that room will be unreachable, hopefully for only 30 minutes each, but potentially for the full time range. We note that this is only one of our server rooms, so the FAH backend should still be primarily operational, but some donors will see some issues with returning work during this time. We also stress that the FAH server backend is architected such that even when servers are down, the points for donors will not be lost, and just the accounting for those points will be delayed until the servers are back up.


 
Das bedeutet, dass (für uns) das "Ereignis" um ca. bis 21:00 bis 00:00 (GMT -8h) stattfinden wird


----------



## mihapiha (9. November 2012)

hmm... Blöd... Eine WU wird sicher gerade in diesem Zeitraum fertig... 

Ich werde vielleicht eine kleine Pause einlegen nachdem diese WU fertig ist


----------



## T0M@0 (9. November 2012)

Jaaaaaaaa, meine GTX 580 hat nun auch so eine tolle wu.  Und macht gerade 137000 ppd


----------



## Bumblebee (9. November 2012)

mihapiha schrieb:


> hmm... Blöd... Eine WU wird sicher gerade in diesem Zeitraum fertig...
> 
> Ich werde vielleicht eine kleine Pause einlegen nachdem diese WU fertig ist



Kommt darauf an wann sie fertig wird


----------



## mihapiha (9. November 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Kommt darauf an wann sie fertig wird


 
Kann man sich leicht ausrechnen: Die letze WU wurde heute etwas vor 6 Uhr fertig gestellt... Die nächste folgt (morgen) um 2 Uhr und dann folgt die nächste gegen 21 bis 22 Uhr sein... Rund 20h brauche ich pro P8101 WU... Also sollte die nächste WU keine P8101 WU sein geht es sich vor 21 Uhr Samstag aus, sonst wird es sehr sehr knapp...


----------



## acer86 (9. November 2012)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Jaaaaaaaa, meine GTX 580 hat nun auch so eine tolle wu.  Und macht gerade 137000 ppd


 
Heute morgen den Rechner wieder gestartet und siehe da die nächste 8057er WU wartet gefaltet zu werden, so kan es weiter gehen 

Endlich macht Falten wieder Spaß

Edit: seh gerade das meine Dritte 8057er WU von gestern nicht gewertet wurde


----------



## Bumblebee (9. November 2012)

acer86 schrieb:


> Edit: seh gerade das meine dritte 8057er WU von gestern nicht gewertet wurde



Echt  - kann ich gut nachvollziehen

Wenn ich denke was von uns allen schon nicht gezählt wurde .... - ich denke lieber doch nicht


----------



## mihapiha (9. November 2012)

Komisch. Gerade zwei schlechte P8101 WUs fertig gefaltet und jetzt habe ich wieder eine sehr schnelle bekommen. Mit 11:32 geht es recht zügig vor sich hin. Vielleicht gehen sich doch zwei WUs aus, bevor die Server abgeschaltet werden...


----------



## Amigafan (9. November 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> ...
> Was zwangsläufig und in kurzer Zeit zur Absenkung der Punkte pro WU führen wird ...



Genau das wird, wenn die Initiative: *equal points for equal work* ernst gemeint ist, nicht mehr passieren.


----------



## wolf7 (9. November 2012)

sagt mal falltet überhaupt jemand noch mit ATI gpus? nicht, dass die da was geändert haben und wir bekommens nur net mit wäre echt ärgerlich.


----------



## Amigafan (9. November 2012)

wolf7 schrieb:


> sagt mal falltet überhaupt jemand noch mit ATI gpus? nicht, dass die da was geändert haben und wir bekommens nur net mit wäre echt ärgerlich.



Ja - schon "seit Anbeginn"  meiner "Faltkarriere"  - und ich tue es auch weiterhin. 

Im Augenblick teste ich gerade Core 16 Version 2.13 (letzte Beta-Version) vom 30.Januar diesen Jahres (Test gerade erst begonnen)- normal läuft Core 16 Version 2.11 vom 9. Dezember 2010.
Die vorherige Beta V2.13 vom 6. Januar diesen Jahres brachte keine auffälligen Änderungen gegenüber Version 2.11 . . .


----------



## Thosch (9. November 2012)

...  ... ich bekomm immer nur die 8018er, nix mit 57ern ...    ...


----------



## acer86 (9. November 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> ...  ... ich bekomm immer nur die 8018er, nix mit 57ern ...    ...


 
Das gleiche auch bei mir, nach der letzten 8057er heute Morgen nur noch 8018 egal ob client-type beta drin ist oder auch nicht


----------



## sc59 (9. November 2012)

Ich finde die Faltzeit mit 3,5h der 8057 Wu sehr schön, 
die 7h für die 8018ér Wu´s  ziehen sich für mich immer ewig hin bis ich den PC dann ausschalten kann.
Als "Freizeitfalter" könnt ich da schon manchmal verzweifeln.

mal was anderes:
Wer faltet mit einem 3930K mit normaler Luftkühlung?
Würde ein Prolimatech Megahalems + zwei Lüfter die Cpu kühlen können?

Edit an:
@stock takt!
Edit aus:

nicht 24/7 Betrieb.!

mfg sc59


----------



## Abductee (9. November 2012)

Kommt auf den Takt (Vcore) an.


----------



## Amigafan (9. November 2012)

sc59 schrieb:


> . . .
> mal was anderes:
> Wer faltet mit einem 3930K mit normaler Luftkühlung?
> Würde ein Prolimatech Megahalems + zwei Lüfter die Cpu kühlen können?
> ...



Mein 3930K faltet mit Luftkühlung bei 4,2GHz, wobei ich sowohl den Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E als auch den Scythe Mine 2 getestet habe.
Ich persönlich bevorzuge den Scythe Mine 2, da dieser durch einen zwar lauteren (ca 2,6 Sone), aber schneller drehenden Lüfter eine höhere Kühlwirkung erziehlt als der Silver Arrow, aber auch, weil der zweite Lüfter beiim Silver Arrow duch "störende Speicherriegel" nicht zum Einsatz gebracht werden kann. 
In jedem Fall ist eine ausreichende Kühlung bei Umgebungstemperaturen von bis zu 25° C gewährleistet (ca 75°C Coretemp), im Betrieb @Stock liegen die Temperaturen wohl unter 70°C Coretemp.
Daher sollte auch der von Dir vorgeschlagene Prolimatech Megahalems - bei entsprechender Lüfterbestückung - keine Probleme bekommen.


----------



## PAUI (9. November 2012)

Also ich hatte die Tage mal wieder meine HD 7970 ins Folding mit reingenommen und es sind mehr Punkte geworden schaffe jetzt 9000PPD bei ner 11293er auf 1125 Core Clock, also tut sich doch was.
aber dann das Böse erwachen, habe mal Client-type beta gesetzt und schon kam ne 10635 die dann mehrmals abkackte und dann hatte der client aufgehört, es stande nur da Failed, folgendes war im Log zu sehen.


```
01:35:35:WU00:FS00:0x16:Project: 10635 (Run 2, Clone 18, Gen 1)
01:35:35:WU00:FS00:0x16:
01:35:35:WU00:FS00:0x16:Assembly optimizations on if available.
01:35:35:WU00:FS00:0x16:Entering M.D.
01:35:36:WU00:FS00:0x16:Tpr hash 00/wudata_01.tpr:  1566392789 2780634781 86511453 262785485 3863808117
01:35:36:WU00:FS00:0x16:GPU device id=0
01:35:36:WU00:FS00:0x16:Working on 264 Fs_coil
01:35:36:WU00:FS00:0x16:Client config unavailable.
01:35:37:WU00:FS00:0x16:Starting GUI Server
01:35:38:WU00:FS00:0x16:Finished fah_main status=0
01:35:38:WU00:FS00:0x16:Successful run
01:35:38:WU00:FS00:0x16:DynamicWrapper: Finished Work Unit: sleep=10000
01:35:48:WU00:FS00:0x16:Reserved 0 bytes for xtc file; Cosm status=0
01:35:48:WU00:FS00:0x16:Reserved 0 0 786430464 bytes for arc file=<00/wudata_01.trr> Cosm status=0
01:35:48:WU00:FS00:0x16:Allocated 0 bytes for edr file
01:35:48:WU00:FS00:0x16:Error: could not open bedfile, but going on anyway
01:35:48:WU00:FS00:0x16:- Checksum of file (00/wudata_01.edr) read from disk doesn't match
01:35:48:WU00:FS00:0x16:edrfile file hash check failed.
01:35:48:WU00:FS00:0x16:
01:35:48:WU00:FS00:0x16:Folding@home Core Shutdown: FILE_IO_ERROR: Problem opening, closing or deleting a fil 
01:35:48:WARNING:WU00:FS00:FahCore returned: FILE_IO_ERROR (117 = 0x75)
01:35:49:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Fatal error, dumping
01:35:49:WU00:FS00:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:DUMPED project:10635 run:2 clone:18 gen:1 core:0x16 unit:0x000000050a3b1e5c4f3031126157201b
01:35:49:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.56:8080
01:35:49:WU00:FS00:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
01:35:49:WU00:FS00:Cleaning up
```


----------



## bogomil22 (10. November 2012)

Ich falte immernoch mit gpu3 v6.41 (gtx 570) sowie gpu2 v6.23 (8800gts) und smp v6.34. alle als consolen client.
Sollte ich auf v7 wechseln????

noch eine frage^^:
Bei den consolen clienten kann ich ja flags in die config hinzufügen. sind alle flags für gpu und cpu client gleich? Sprich kann ich "-local" und "-advmethods" auch beim gpu clienten nutzen?


----------



## Thosch (10. November 2012)

Bei mir versucht`s der GPU-Clientteil max. 5x eine WU zu berechnen dann zieht er sich ne neue.
Kann es sein das die NANs auch vom Treiber verursacht werden können ?? Akt. ist der 301.42 "verbaut". Denn nach den NANs zeigt mir Afterburner nur noch 405 MHz an Takt an. "Normal" wären die eingestellten 890MHz (Werks-seitig 900).


----------



## nfsgame (10. November 2012)

PAUI schrieb:


> Also ich hatte die Tage mal wieder meine HD 7970 ins Folding mit reingenommen und es sind mehr Punkte geworden schaffe jetzt 9000PPD bei ner 11293er auf 1125 Core Clock, also tut sich doch was.
> aber dann das Böse erwachen, habe mal Client-type beta gesetzt und schon kam ne 10635 die dann mehrmals abkackte und dann hatte der client aufgehört, es stande nur da Failed, folgendes war im Log zu sehen.


 
Oben auf "Pause" bis alle pausiert sind, dann wieder auf "Fold" und schon holt er sich ne neue WU .


----------



## Amigafan (10. November 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Bei mir versucht`s der GPU-Clientteil max. 5x eine WU zu berechnen dann zieht er sich ne neue.
> Kann es sein das die NANs auch vom Treiber verursacht werden können ?? Akt. ist der 301.42 "verbaut". Denn nach den NANs zeigt mir Afterburner nur noch 405 MHz an Takt an. "Normal" wären die eingestellten 890MHz (Werks-seitig 900).


 
Prinzipiell schon, doch dieselbe Treiberversion ermöglich auf einer GTX 460 unter WinXP bei mir fehlerfreies Falten . . .


----------



## wolf7 (10. November 2012)

mh kann mir jemand erklären, wieso sich die  TPF während einer WU von 10-12min auf >18min verschlechtern kann? 
das einzig auffällige war, dass er zwischen drin mal die WU nicht mehr fortsetzen mochte, nach dem ich den V6.34er client mal neugestartet hatte. da brachte er einige Fehlermeldungen von wegen, dass der client nicht gestartet werden könne und dass ich paar Dateien löschen sollte. Hab allerdings nur die VM neugestartet und danach hat er dann weiter gefaltet, aber eben mit dieser miesen TPF. Auch ist auffällig, dass das Linux zwar der Meinung ist, dass alle Kerne mit 100% laufen, Windows das aber anders sieht... der bescheinigt gerade mal 80-90% last, obwohl sonst nix anliegt. allgemein reagiert der client extrem langsam, das merkt man schon, dass er vom starten bis zur Fortsetzung fast 5 Minuten braucht. ich hätte gesagt normal war der in unter einer Minute wieder voll bei der Arbeit.

ach und gerade faltet er überhaupt nicht weiter, sondern steht dort:



> Making 2D domain decomposition 2 x 4 x 1
> starting mdrun 'Solvated system'
> 173500000 steps, 694000.0 ps (continuing from step 173454020, 693816.1 ps).
> [14:48:54] Resuming from checkpoint
> ...



danach müsste allerdings noch  





> NOTE: Turning on dynamic load balancing


kommen


----------



## Amigafan (10. November 2012)

*@wolf7*

Sorry - ich habe keine Erfahrung beim Falten unter Nutzung einer VM, daher kann ich Dir im Moment nicht helfen . . . 


Aber - mal etwas erfreuliches für mich: 

Es hat sich eine 8057er WU meiner erbarmt und sich auf einer nicht übertaktbaren GTS 450 (faltet zusammen mit einer übertakteten HD5870, daher kein OC möglich - Shaderbug!) "niedergelassen" - bei gut 44k PPD ein gern gesehener "Gast"


----------



## mihapiha (10. November 2012)

Was?! 44k PPD auf einer GTS 450  

Unglaublich. Tolle WU. Vielleicht kommt ja eine zweite Faltfarm noch bei mir hinzu... Diesmal auf GPU Basis. Die neuen Beta-WUs sind ja unglaublich.


----------



## acer86 (10. November 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> *@wolf7*
> 
> 
> 
> Es hat sich eine 8057er WU meiner erbarmt und sich auf einer nicht übertaktbaren GTS 450 (faltet zusammen mit einer übertakteten HD5870, daher kein OC möglich - Shaderbug!) "niedergelassen" - bei gut 44k PPD ein gern gesehener "Gast"



Mit den neuen 8057er Wu´s läuft die Gute alte GTS450 zu neuen Höhen Flügen auf.

na da haben wir ja jetzt schon ein paar werte:

GTS450: 44000PPD bei 95-100Watt
GTX560TI: 112000PPD bei 180Watt
GTX660Ti: 120000PPD bei 150Watt

(GTX 650ti: 115000PPD bei 100-105Watt  angaben aus ein Englischsprachigen forum Echtheit nicht bekannt, kan aber ungefähr hinkommen)

Mal sehen wie es im Frühjahr ausieht mit der GTX7XX die sollten noch mal 10-15% schneller sein und dabei Sparsamer


----------



## Amigafan (10. November 2012)

acer86 schrieb:


> Mit den neuen 8057er Wu´s läuft die Gute alte GTS450 zu neuen Höhen Flügen auf.
> 
> na da haben wir ja jetzt schon ein paar werte:
> 
> ...


 

Und bedenkt bitte - mit OC wäre wohl noch deutlich mehr drin - so faltet sie mit 850 MHz Core- bzw. 1700 MHz Shader- sowie 1000 MHz Speichertakt im "Weichspühlgang"


----------



## wolf7 (10. November 2012)

mit 8 threads arbeitet er aktuell überhaupt nicht mehr. nur mit 6 threads und dieser unterirdischen TPF geht es noch. das seltsame ist, er erkennt, dass ich zwischen 6 und 8 threads umschalte, obwohl er mit 8 threads nicht faltet. (habe >30min gewartet, ohne dass sich was gezuckt hat oder die obige Meldung gekommen ist, mit 6 threads kommt die relativ zügig)


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (10. November 2012)

wolf7 schrieb:


> mit 8 threads arbeitet er aktuell überhaupt nicht mehr. nur mit 6 threads und dieser unterirdischen TPF geht es noch. das seltsame ist, er erkennt, dass ich zwischen 6 und 8 threads umschalte, obwohl er mit 8 threads nicht faltet. (habe >30min gewartet, ohne dass sich was gezuckt hat oder die obige Meldung gekommen ist, mit 6 threads kommt die relativ zügig)


Wo hast du zwischen den Threads umgeschaltet?


----------



## wolf7 (10. November 2012)

Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> Wo hast du zwischen den Threads umgeschaltet?


 
ich beende den V6.34 Client und starte ihn mit den entsprechenden Parametern neu, die VM läuft immer mit 8 Threads.

btw 24min tpf... der unterbietet sich ja richtig. Ich glaube ehrlich gesagt, dass es an der VMWare liegt, da die einfach nur unfassbar träge reagiert, wenn ich da nen editor öffnen möchte, arbeitet die sich fast tot... wüsste aber nicht, was ich geändert haben soll.

edit: eben hat er mal wieder mit 8 threads gefaltet 600 Steps von 500000 innerhalb von ner halben Stunde, respekt...


----------



## Amigafan (10. November 2012)

Hurra - endlich bin ich diese sch . . . lechte WU los! 
Habe unter dem 7er Clienten unter WinXP eine 7036er WU bekommen - diese WU läuft bei mir als "Vergewaltigung der Hardware" 

Mein i7 875K@3,2GHz hat mit HT sage und schreibe mehr als 1,5 Tage gebraucht - bei weniger als 7,2K PPD und einem "Endergebnis" von 10760 Punkten. 
(Zum Vergleich: Falten unter Linux: 13K-17K PPD, "normale WU`s unter WinXP zwischen 8,5 und 11,3K PPD)

Das kann nur heißen: kein Falten unter V7, sondern weiterfalten unter V6.34 . . .


----------



## Bumblebee (10. November 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Das kann nur heißen: kein Falten unter V7, sondern weiterfalten unter V6.34 . . .



Nur mal noch so als Verstärkung meinerseits - *keine* meiner CPU's faltet unter V7


----------



## Thosch (10. November 2012)

Gut ... da ich in der Beziehung etwas "träge" bin um irgend was auszuprobieren muss ich sagen das CPU-Falten unter v7 bei mir ... na sagen wir mal ...  ... funzt.



Thosch schrieb:


> ...  ... ich bekomm immer nur die 8018er, nix mit 57ern ...    ...


Da muss, bzw. kann ich mich endlich revidieren, auf meiner 560Ti läuft mittlerweilen die 3. 8057. PPDs etwas über 112kP, TPF bei 2:15min. Aber bei reduziertem Takt. Werkstakt geht nicht mehr (900MHz), bei 890 kamen NANs, akt. auf 880MHz (noch) stabil.

Wollte eigndl. ein wenig Datteln, aber wenn es weiterhin 57er gibt lass ich´s laufen.

Diese Woche hatte ich aber schon mal eine PPD-Anzeige von ~30kP, 10,8kP mit ner 7623 (560Ti) und 18,6 bei einer 7018 (Ph II X6 1070).

EDIT: Hab gerade gesehen das sich mein Laptop auch ne 57er eingefangen hat.  12,2kP bei TPF v. 9:50min (GT630M)
Edit2: Die erste 57er ging mit 17,2kP durch, wobei 2x neu begonnen wurde (NANs) und ich schrittweise auf die 880 runter bin. Sonst wäre es mehr geworden.


----------



## Amigafan (10. November 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Nur mal noch so als Verstärkung meinerseits - *keine* meiner CPU's faltet unter V7



Ich hatte vor kurzem mal umgestellt, da ich andere WU`s als die 8055er bekommen wollte - was ja auch passiert ist. 
Nur halt nicht so, wie ich es mir gewünscht hatte . . .


----------



## Tha_Playah (10. November 2012)

Ja Endlich ich habe schon gedacht ich bekomme nie eine P8057 WU !!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



151011 PPD bei einer GTX 580 @ 950MHz 

Es kann gerne so weitergehen


----------



## wolf7 (10. November 2012)

die nächste WU hat wieder mit ner tpf von für 6 threads akzeptablen 14 minuten angefangen. Mal schauen ob das nur nen Ausreiße war. Trotzdem merkwürdig wie sich eine WU so extrem verschlechtern kann.


----------



## Amigafan (10. November 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> . . .
> Wollte eigndl. *ein wenig Datteln*, aber wenn es weiterhin 57er gibt lass ich´s laufen.
> . . .



Und ich war der festen Überzeugung, Datteln seien etwas zum essen . . .


----------



## mihapiha (10. November 2012)

Mann oh Mann. Ich dachte dass ich mit meiner Faltfarm eine gute Investition getätigt habe. Jetzt bin ich immer mehr im Zweifel! Weine eine GTX 580 150k PPD schafft, hätte ich lieber zu 6 solchen Grafikkarten greifen sollen... Hätte mich wahrscheinlich gleich viel gekostet... Die P8102 WUs werden auch nicht immer da sein, daher denke ich wirklich das eine GPU Faltfarm vielleicht die bessere Investition gewesen wäre.


----------



## nfsgame (10. November 2012)

Die GPU-Units sind mindestens so selten wie die 8102er .


----------



## mihapiha (10. November 2012)

Ich bin nur gerade voll motiviert. Das ist so cool. Die zweite 8102er ist am Falten und mit etwas Glück kommen die jetzt für ein oder zwei Wochen. Die kommen nämlich oft in ganzen Paketen. Bei 700k PPD ist die Mille nicht weit weg, und da ist im Moment wirklich der Wunsch da die Million zu knacken. Ich werde für ein paar Monate brav sparen, und dann schauen wir mal ob sich eine zweite Faltfarm ausgeht. Vielleicht auf GPU basis - um alles abzudecken...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. November 2012)

@Bumbelbee&nfsgame: Ich will euch beiden jetzt nicht auf die Füße treten, aber meiner Meinung nach schließt ihr beide viel zu schnell mal einen Thread > wen eurer Meinung nach alles nötige gesagt wurde dann zu.
Ich habe es jetzt in letzter Zeit schon paar mal erlebt das ein interessanter Thread einfach zu gemacht wurde obwohl man sich noch darüber am unterhalten ist (Beispiel Viertelgratsen oder falten mit der PS3).
Ihr sagt zwar äußern dürft ihr euch weitethin über das Thema, aber wo bitte wen der passende Thread (wo auch die anderen Beiträge der Unterhaltung ist) zu ist?
Neuer Thread eröffnen (sind wir wieder gleich weit) oder in der RuKa schreiben und hoffen das es dort nicht untergeht?

Bitte in Zukunft nicht mehr so schnell was zu machen, Danke.

Ich hoffe ihr beiden versteht das als konstruktive Kritik.


----------



## acer86 (11. November 2012)

mihapiha schrieb:


> Mann oh Mann. Ich dachte dass ich mit meiner Faltfarm eine gute Investition getätigt habe. Jetzt bin ich immer mehr im Zweifel! Weine eine GTX 580 150k PPD schafft, hätte ich lieber zu 6 solchen Grafikkarten greifen sollen... Hätte mich wahrscheinlich gleich viel gekostet... Die P8102 WUs werden auch nicht immer da sein, daher denke ich wirklich das eine GPU Faltfarm vielleicht die bessere Investition gewesen wäre.


 
Wehr denke ich mal Geld Verschwendung aus zwei gründen: 1: die GTX580 macht "gerade mal 150K PPD" bei 250Watt+  eine GTX660ti macht 120K PPD bei nicht mal 150Watt und die neuen GTX7XX werden sich noch besser sein 
                                                                                2: Sind die 8057er Wu´s sehr Selten hab jetzt in 10tage wo ich es intensiv versucht habe eine zu bekommen gerade mal 3 Stück der Rest waren extrem langsame 8018er


----------



## Bumblebee (11. November 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> ... aber meiner Meinung nach schließt ihr beide viel zu schnell mal einen Thread > wenn eurer Meinung nach alles Nötige gesagt wurde dann zu...
> 
> Bitte in Zukunft nicht mehr so schnell was zu machen, Danke.


 
Nun, es gibt ein paar Gründe einen Thread zu schliessen
- es ist alles dazu gesagt (so wie in diesem Fall - wie ich meinte)
- der Threadersteller wünscht es so (in diesem Fall auch so halbwegs)
- die Diskussion entwickelt sich weg vom eigentlichen Thema und ist - trotz entsprechenden Aufrufen - nicht mehr zurückzubringen
- würde mir noch mehr einfallen würde ich es hier schreiben; ist ja aber auch noch früh am Morgen 

Nachdem 
*1)* nfs schon etliche Stunden vorher die Schliessung angekündigt hatte und 
*2)* der ursprüngliche "Auslöser" vollumfänglich befriedigt war und
*3)* eben dieser (Amigafan) auch noch ein wirklich passendes Schlusswort gepostet hatte
schien es nicht sinnvoll dort noch weiterzumachen

Sollte nun tatsächlich ein Thread mal zu früh geschlossen werden (auch wir kochen nur mit Wasser) dann sind wir ja keine Diktatoren
Mit überzeugenden Argumenten kann man sicherlich eine Wiedereröffnung erwirken

Also, ganz konkret (als Vorschlag):

Melden sich innerhalb von 24 Stunden mindestens 5 Stammposter mit einer solchen Bitte wird die Schliessung überdacht und allenfalls rückgängig gemacht
Nochmals, wie schon geschrieben, ich will das hier möglichst regellos halten !!



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ihr beiden versteht das als konstruktive Kritik.


 
Aber selbstverständlich; etwas anderes würde ich von dir auch nicht erwarten


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. November 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Nachdem
> *1)* nfs schon etliche Stunden vorher die Schliessung angekündigt hatte


Stimme dir bis auf einen Punkte zu: die Definition von "etlichen Stunden" > zwischen nfsgame's Ankündigung und deinem Schliessen sind gerade mal 3,5h vergangen und du weisst ja selber wie schnell man mal 3,5h nicht im Forum ist.


----------



## Malkolm (11. November 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Melden sich innerhalb von 24 Stunden mindestens 5 Stammposter mit einer solchen Bitte wird die Schliessung überdacht und allenfalls rückgängig gemacht
> Nochmals, wie schon geschrieben, ich will das hier möglichst regellos halten !!



Zwei Anmerkungen von meiner Seite:

a) Nicht jeder schaut mehrmals täglich ins Forum, hat aber evtl. auch eine Meinung zu solchen Themen, die er gerne anbringen würde.
b) Nicht-Stammposter sind die Stammposter von morgen. Wir sind doch nun wirklich eine sehr offene Community die solche Regeln nicht nötig hat.


----------



## nfsgame (11. November 2012)

Ich bin eher der Meinung, dass man es nicht so sehr auf eine bestimmte Anzahl an Personen in der und der Zeit münzen sollte. Wenn es noch Diskussionsbedarf gibt, dann wird halt wieder aufgemacht . Bumblebee und ich werden uns mit der Kritik auseinandersetzen und sie beherzigen.


----------



## Thosch (11. November 2012)

Kann das wer verifizieren das die 8057er weniger Strom ziehen ? Sind bei mir akt. um die 20W.


----------



## Schmicki (11. November 2012)

Thosch schrieb:
			
		

> Kann das wer verifizieren das die 8057er weniger Strom ziehen ? Sind bei mir akt. um die 20W.



Jau, meine GTX660 Ti pendelt sich bei 60 Grad ein und damit 5 Grad kühler als z.B. bei einer P8018.


----------



## mattinator (11. November 2012)

Schmicki schrieb:


> Jau, meine GTX660 Ti pendelt sich bei 60 Grad ein und damit 5 Grad kühler als z.B. bei einer P8018.


 
dto. (da ich noch ein paar Zeichen für den Post brauche: ist bei meiner GTX 660 Ti genauso).


----------



## Amigafan (11. November 2012)

Es geht voran:

Die ersten 10.000 WU´s für unser Team sind berechnet und "abgeliefert" - also auf zu den nächsten 10.000 . . .


----------



## Muschkote (11. November 2012)

Auch ich habe mal den v7er installiert und nachdem ich "beta" eingetragen habe hat er sich glatt auch ne 8057 gezogen. 
Auf meiner GTX 460 mit 830MHz resultiert das immerhin in stolzen 71000ppd (3m3s/Frame). 
Kann jemand bestätigen ob der Wert in Ordnung ist?


----------



## davidof2001 (11. November 2012)

Kommt hin. 

Ich bin bei 850 MHz bei knappen 75 bis 77 kPPD. 
Hatte sogar 6 Stück in folge. So viel habe ich noch nie an einem Tag abgeliefert.


----------



## Thosch (11. November 2012)

Bei mir ist`s nun erst mal vorbei mit 8057ern, nach 9 St. in Folge kam wieder ne 8018. Auf`m Schlepptop läuft noch eine, mal sehen was danach kommt.


----------



## sc59 (11. November 2012)

Supi Sonntag abend,
habe jetzt auch eine 8057 bekommen:
Trage aus diesem Anlass die Werte, die hier in der Ruka genannt wurden, zur Übersicht zusammen.

Graka..........................                                    Wu..............                            Estimated Credit.....            Estimated PPD...........             TPF

GTX580@950MHz..............8057(0,103,4)........19,4K............151K
 GTX580                                                                                  ........................................................................137K                                                    
GTX560ti                   ........................8057(0,34,9)..........18,1K............123,5K                                               
 GTX670@1163MHz............8057(0,136,9).........18K..............123K.......................2m6s  
GTX660ti@1202MHz..........8057(0,269,5).........17,8K............119K.......................2m09s
GTX460@ 850MHz.............8075(0,13,12).........14K..............75k-77K
GTX460@830MHz.............................................................71K........................3m3s         
GTS450@Stock(850 MHz).. 8057(0,334,1).........12.9K.............44k.......................       4m9s                         

Die GTX670 ist bei dieser WU auch ca 5°C kälter als bei einer 8018 Wu
Die TDP ist auf 56% gefallen. 8018-> 76%
Takt geht im Turbo auch nicht so hoch. 8018 -> 1189MHz
Man möge es mir nachsehen sollte ich Werte übersehen haben.
greetz sc59

XXX Warum nimmt mir das Teil mein TAB als Spaltentrenner nicht an? ist das normal!XXXX


----------



## Amigafan (11. November 2012)

*@sc59*

Damit Du diese Daten etwas mehr peäzisieren kannst - meine "vollständigen" Infos:

GTS 450 @Stock (850 MHz)
WU: 8057 (0,334,1)
Estimated Credits: 12.920 Punkte
Estimated PPD: 44.830
TPF: 4m9s


----------



## mihapiha (11. November 2012)

Jetzt muss doch demnächst picar81_4711 wieder mal da sein!  Mit den vielen P8102 WUs die ich Momentan bekomme, und wenn seine Server wieder voll laufen, müssen die 5 Millionen PPD für das Team doch drin sein.  Selbst ohne seine 570k PPD haben wir als Team noch immer einen 4,2 millionen PPD Durchschnitt gehalten! Die 5 Mille müssen her. Meine PPD sollten sich - wenn das mit den P8102 weiter geht - bei ungefähr 700k PPD einpendeln. Da ist also noch Luft nach oben!  



*Die 5 Mille PPD müssen doch bis Ende des Monats irgendwie drin sein! Falten, falten falten Jungs. Wir knacken auch den Wert noch!!!*


----------



## mattinator (11. November 2012)

sc59 schrieb:


> XXX Warum nimmt mir das Teil mein TAB als Spaltentrenner nicht an? ist das normal!XXXX


 
Mit TABLE formatieren, Bsp. (im Code die Leerzeichen nach dem [ weglassen):


> [ TABLE]GTX580@950MHz|8057(0,103,4)|19,4K|151K
> GTX560ti|8057(0,34,9)|18,1K|123,5K[ /TABLE]




GTX580@950MHz|8057(0,103,4)|19,4K|151K
GTX560ti|8057(0,34,9)|18,1K|123,5KEDIT: Hier noch meine aktuellen Werte, die 8057-er scheinen langsam besser verfügbar zu sein. Da wird der Rechner dann wohl durchfalten müssen.



GTX660Ti@1202MHz|8057(0,269,5)|17,8K|119,4KTPF 2:09 Min, TDP 63%, Temp. 63°C, Verbrauch mit CPU-SMP (8040) 254-256 W


----------



## Thosch (11. November 2012)

Ich seh gerade das meine 560Ti (unter Werkstakt) fast genau so viel bringt wie ne 660Ti ...   ...



Thosch schrieb:


> ... auf meiner 560Ti läuft mittlerweilen  die 3. 8057. PPDs etwas über 112kP, TPF bei 2:15min. Aber bei  reduziertem Takt. Werkstakt geht nicht mehr (900MHz), bei 890 kamen  NANs, akt. auf 880MHz (noch) stabil.
> ... das sich mein Laptop auch ne 57er eingefangen hat.  12,2kP bei TPF v. 9:50min (GT630M)
> Edit2:  Die erste 57er ging mit 17,2kP durch, wobei 2x neu begonnen wurde  (NANs) und ich schrittweise auf die 880 runter bin. Sonst wäre es mehr  geworden.



Ich habs jetzt einfach mal hier"reinzitiert" ...  unterm Strich sind dann zw.17,3 und 17,5 kP (560Ti @880MHz) raus gekommen.

Und ich bin mir sicher das wir mal die 5 Mille schaffen !!    Aber ohne Steigerung ist kein neues Monatshoch drinnen.


----------



## sc59 (11. November 2012)

werde| ich| mir| merken||Danke|mattinator


----------



## Schmicki (11. November 2012)

mattinator schrieb:


> ... Da wird der Rechner dann wohl durchfalten müssen.



dto. (Dabei dachte ich schon, ich würde dich wieder einbekommen! )


----------



## Bumblebee (11. November 2012)

mihapiha schrieb:


> *Die 5 Mille PPD müssen doch bis Ende des Monats irgendwie drin sein!*



Nachdem mein (SR2-)Server nun auch wieder läuft und bei den vielen 8057ern die ich im Moment verfalte sollte das - wenn es so bleibt - sehr realistisch sein 
Möglicherweise knacke wir bereits heute zum ersten Mal diesen Monat die *5*


----------



## Amigafan (12. November 2012)

Endlich hat meine GTX 460 auch eine 8057er WU bekommen. 
Sollten noch welche folgen und auch meine GTS 450 weiterhin von diesen WU´s "heimgesucht" werden, so schaffen beide Grakas zusammen gute 110K PPD - na wenn das nicht mal ne "Hausnummer" ist


----------



## Thosch (12. November 2012)

Moin@all ! Bei mir gehts auch weiter, nach der einen 8018er gabs wieder was "Gutes". Mal sehen wie viele es diesmal werden. Da sollten doch wohl die 5 Mille drinnen sein ...  
Die Tabelle sagt mit Abrechnungspunkt 18 Uhr: *4,828,815* !!


----------



## sc59 (12. November 2012)

YES WE CAN


----------



## robbi1204 (12. November 2012)

Hab jetzt temporär noch zusätzlich mein Notebook am falten (CPU & GPU). Die 5 muss jetzt beim Teamergebniss öfter mal zu sehn sein.

PS.:
11.11.12 5,812,358 1,084
Das waren ja dann fast 6 Mille.


----------



## davidof2001 (12. November 2012)

Man sieht mit den Beta WUs direkt, dass Bumble mit einigen GPUs faltet.


----------



## Bumblebee (12. November 2012)

davidof2001 schrieb:


> Man sieht mit den Beta WUs direkt, dass Bumble mit einigen GPUs faltet.



Wohl wahr


----------



## nfsgame (12. November 2012)

robbi1204 schrieb:


> Hab jetzt temporär noch zusätzlich mein Notebook am falten (CPU & GPU). Die 5 muss jetzt beim Teamergebniss öfter mal zu sehn sein.


 
Ich würde meine Quadro im Lappi ja auch gerne falten lassen. Leider wirft die nur mit EUEs um sich ...


----------



## mihapiha (12. November 2012)

Uh falten mit dem Laptop?! Das finde ich aber sehr ungesund... 

Zwar ist es nobel, dass du damit falten willst, aber du könnest recht schnell den Computer damit zerstören!
Und das ist wirklich nicht der Sinn vom Falten!


----------



## nfsgame (12. November 2012)

Das lässt mich kalt  .


----------



## mihapiha (12. November 2012)

WTF?!!!!


----------



## nfsgame (12. November 2012)

Du liest nicht oft hier, oder? Habe ich ein paar Seiten vorher schonmal auseinandergedröselt .


----------



## Malkolm (12. November 2012)

mihapiha schrieb:


> Uh falten mit dem Laptop?! ... du könnest recht schnell den Computer damit zerstören!


 
???
Also eigentlich ist jeder Laptop bei korrekter Platzierung auf einer ebenen Fläche in der Lage die anfallende Abwärme zu kühlen.


----------



## Timmy99 (12. November 2012)

Je nachdem. Eigentlich sollten die Kühler das schaffen, aber das ist nich immer der Fall. In den meisten Notebooks altert die Hardware schneller, da Temperaturen von 80-90°C CPU, und 80-95°C GPU Temperatur bei folding@home keine seltenheit sind. Wenn das Gerät dann noch 1-2 Jahre bereits in Betrieb ist, und sich reichlich Staub im Kühler angesammelt hat, ist der Puffer zum Tj-max (Maximal erlaubte Temperatur) nicht weit. Wenn ein neu gekauftes Modell schon bei 80°C rumdoktert, wirds in 2 Jahren, vor allem im Sommer schon bei 95°C sein. Die umliegenden Bauteile werden in Notebooks auch stärker in Mitleidenschaft gezogen, als in einem PC. Alles liegt enger beieinander, und die Hitze kann nirgens hin, da alles im Gehäuse umschlossen ist.


----------



## wolf7 (12. November 2012)

Timmy99 schrieb:


> Je nachdem. Eigentlich sollten die Kühler das schaffen, aber das ist nich immer der Fall. In den meisten Notebooks altert die Hardware schneller, da Temperaturen von 80-90°C CPU, und 80-95°C GPU Temperatur bei folding@home keine seltenheit sind. Wenn das Gerät dann noch 1-2 Jahre bereits in Betrieb ist, und sich reichlich Staub im Kühler angesammelt hat, ist der Puffer zum Tj-max (Maximal erlaubte Temperatur) nicht weit. Wenn ein neu gekauftes Modell schon bei 80°C rumdoktert, wirds in 2 Jahren, vor allem im Sommer schon bei 95°C sein. Die umliegenden Bauteile werden in Notebooks auch stärker in Mitleidenschaft gezogen, als in einem PC. Alles liegt enger beieinander, und die Hitze kann nirgens hin, da alles im Gehäuse umschlossen ist.


 
Ziel muss es ja eigentlich sen, innerhalb der zwei jahre so einen PC "kaputt" zu machen. dann gibts auf garantie einen neuen

Und eine CPU schmort ja nicht durch, von daher kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass man das dem ding unbedingt ansieht.

Ich würde gerne tagsüber mit meiner HD 6990m falten, aber die wirft ja kaum nennenswerte Punkte ab. 8k PPD pro tag oder so waren es vor paar tagen. Und das ist mir den Lärmpegel einfach nicht wert.


----------



## Thosch (12. November 2012)

mihapiha schrieb:


> Uh falten mit dem Laptop?! Das finde ich aber sehr ungesund...


Ja warum denn nicht ?? Wird die "normale" HW nicht so *extrem* gefordert ?? ...  ...



Timmy99 schrieb:


> ...Wenn ein neu gekauftes Modell schon bei  80°C rumdoktert, wirds in 2 Jahren, vor allem im Sommer schon bei 95°C  sein. Die umliegenden Bauteile werden in Notebooks auch stärker in  Mitleidenschaft gezogen, als in einem PC. Alles liegt enger beieinander,  und die Hitze kann nirgens hin, da alles im Gehäuse umschlossen  ist.


Ist ja richtig, nur sollte doch eigendl. jeder der hier *intensiv* faltet die Problematik des HW-Belastung kennen und sich bewußt dafür entschieden haben.  Hab meine 630M gestern auch mal fix um 28MHz angehoben das die 57er ein wenig fixer durchgefaltet wird, bei 78°C. Hab aber nen Laptop-Kühler drunter, der hilft zu kühlen, zusätzlich zum internen.
btw:  Kennt sich wer zufällig mit der 630M aus ?? Weiß jemand deren ungefähre "Grenze" ??


----------



## Timmy99 (12. November 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> btw:  Kennt sich wer zufällig mit der 630M aus ?? Weiß jemand deren ungefähre "Grenze" ??


 

Vom Takt her unterschiedlich, da macht jeder Chip unterschiedlich viel mit. Vielleicht bleibts bei 700MHz, vielleicht geht sie stabil bis 730MHz hoch, das musst du selbst austesten.
Die Temperatur darf bis maximal 120°C steigen. Ab spätestens 97°C empfinde ich die Temperatur als ungesund. Da du um die 78°C hast, ist alles im grünen Bereich.


----------



## robbi1204 (12. November 2012)

Meine GPU wird nur ca 65°C warm, aber die CPU um die 80°C (die wird dann auch nur noch heute fertig falten). 
Btw. die GPU GTX 570M (GPU:575/Shader:1150/Memory:750MHz) mach bei dem 8057er um die 40420PPD.


----------



## Amigafan (12. November 2012)

Jetzt ist mir einiges klar geworden: 

Wenn man sich das "Faltergebnis" von "Unserem Bumble" anschaut - gestern fast 1,5 Mio Punkte und drauf und dran, eine 24h-Avg von 1 Mio zu erreichen  - dann wundert mich nicht mehr, dass in New York die Lichter ausgehen . . .  

Herr Bumblebee "zapft" dort Strom ab . . .


----------



## mattinator (12. November 2012)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Das lässt mich kalt  .


 
Book kann man das dann wohl doch nicht mehr nennen.



Schmicki schrieb:


> dto. (Dabei dachte ich schon, ich würde dich wieder einbekommen! )


Was nicht ist, kann ja noch werden. Die 8057-er verleiten zum länger Falten. Aber im Sinne der Kontrolle des Verbrauchs versuche ich danach meistens, die "Mehrzeit" wieder auszugleichen.


----------



## nfsgame (12. November 2012)

mattinator schrieb:


> Book kann man das dann wohl doch nicht mehr nennen.


 
Display ist eh kaputt und das Ding oxidierte hier vor sich hin .


----------



## acer86 (12. November 2012)

Jetzt hat es mir schon wieder eine 8057er Wu zerrissen, und es lag dieses mal an der Bios Batterie, wie kan es sein das die schon nach einen Jahr alle ist, ich könnte so EXTREM 
scheiß Zotac Mainboard


----------



## Amigafan (12. November 2012)

Und da ich sowieso nichts Besseres zu tun hab, werde ich morgen früh mal kurz in die Schweiz fahren, um nach "dem Rechten" zu sehen. 

Schau mer mal, wer einem da so über den Weg läuft . . . 

[Fortsetzung folgt]


----------



## wolf7 (12. November 2012)

acer86 schrieb:


> Jetzt hat es mir schon wieder eine 8057er Wu zerrissen, und es lag dieses mal an der Bios Batterie, wie kan es sein das die schon nach einen Jahr alle ist, ich könnte so EXTREM
> scheiß Zotac Mainboard


 
???? was für eine Funktion hat die BIOS Batterie im laufenden Betrieb? das kann ja maximal nur in Richtung Echtzeituhr gehen, aber wird diese überhaupt von windows genutzt und vor allem von der gpu?


----------



## mattinator (12. November 2012)

acer86 schrieb:


> scheiß Zotac Mainboard


 
Mein Mitgefühl, allerdings ist das nicht wirklich ein herstellerspezifisches Problem.

Appropos 8057, mit dem aktuellen GeForce Beta-Treiber (310.54) habe ich meine GTX 660 Ti scheinbar doch faltstabil ein bisschen übertakten können:
Core +100 Mhz, RAM +400MHz, Power Limit 114%, Spannungen auf defaults (alles Werte im MSI Afterburner). Die aktuelle 8057-er läuft atm. incl. etwas anfänglichem "Schwund" durch Fehlversuche mit "UNSTABLE_MACHINE (122 = 0x7a)" mit folgenden Werten:



GTX660Ti@1280MHz|8057(0,481,0)|18,2K|130,9KTPF 1:59 Min, TDP 65%, Temp. 64°C, Verbrauch mit CPU-SMP (8056) 253-258 W

Wenn das bei den 8018 / 8019 auch stabil bleiben würde, wäre es schon super.


----------



## acer86 (12. November 2012)

wolf7 schrieb:


> ???? was für eine Funktion hat die BIOS Batterie im laufenden Betrieb? das kann ja maximal nur in Richtung Echtzeituhr gehen, aber wird diese überhaupt von windows genutzt und vor allem von der gpu?


 
Die uhr stand plötzlich auf 12:00 am 01.01.2011 der client hat mit Wu Time out abgebrochen, hab jetzt aus Mangel an einer neuen Batterie die alte mit ein Nokia 5V ladegerät 5min geladen und wieder eingebaut sollte erst mal bis morgen wieder laufen bis ich eine neue kaufen kan.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wolf7 (12. November 2012)

so eine Batterie aufzuladen ist eig keine gute idee... allerdings kann ich das nicht ganz nachvollziehen. wir hatten auch ne leere Batterie, allerdings ist da die Uhr immer stehen geblieben so lange der PC aus war. Wenn der PC läuft, sollte die Uhr dank Windows normal funktionieren. gab es da im übrigen net irgendne Option in der Richtung, von wegen Uhrzeit ignorieren im client versteht sich?


----------



## sc59 (12. November 2012)

mattinator schrieb:


> GTX660Ti@1280MHz|8057(0,481,0)|18,2K|130,9KTPF 1:59 Min, TDP 65%, Temp. 64°C, Verbrauch mit CPU-SMP (8056) 253-258 W
> 
> Wenn das bei den 8018 / 8019 auch stabil bleiben würde, wäre es schon super.


 
1280MHz stabil nicht schlecht Hr. Specht das ist mal ne Ansage.


----------



## nfsgame (12. November 2012)

wolf7 schrieb:


> gab es da im übrigen net irgendne Option in der Richtung, von wegen Uhrzeit ignorieren im client versteht sich?


 
Jep, gabs beim v6. Beim v7 habe ich aber noch nicht drauf geachtet.


----------



## mattinator (12. November 2012)

sc59 schrieb:


> 1280MHz stabil nicht schlecht Hr. Specht das ist mal ne Ansage.


 
Natürlich nur anliegender Turbo-Takt, der eingestellte Core-Takt ist 1120MHz.


----------



## sc59 (12. November 2012)

Das mit turbo ist klar.
Die Anforderung der 8057er Wu's an die Gakas sind weit unter der einer 8018,
da kann man dann schon mal "Darfs auch ein bischen mehr sein" gefragt werden wenn man Hr. Coretakt heist.

Werde meine GTX670 bei der nächsten auch mal ein wenig mehr forden und hoffen das ich sie nicht verliere.


----------



## acer86 (12. November 2012)

sc59 schrieb:


> Das mit turbo ist klar.
> Die Anforderung der 8057er Wu's an die Gakas sind weit unter der einer 8018,
> da kann man dann schon mal "Darfs auch ein bischen mehr sein" gefragt werden wenn man Hr. Coretakt heist.
> 
> Werde meine GTX670 bei der nächsten auch mal ein wenig mehr forden und hoffen das ich sie nicht verliere.


 
ja da geb ich dir recht, bei den 8057er kan ich mit ein Takt von 962Mhz Stabil Falten was sonnst nicht geht bei den 8018ern mehr lässt die GTX560Ti aber ohne Spannungs Anhebung nicht zu, komm dan immerhin auf 123500PPD und 18,1K Punkte


----------



## mihapiha (13. November 2012)

Nach nur 5 P8102 WUs habe ich wieder eine P8101 WU bekommen... 
Schade, ich habe wirklich gehofft, dass es mit den P8102 WUs für ein oder zwei Wochen weiter geht und ich die 700k PPD wirklich sehe.

Naja, jetzt weder ich mich wieder bei 400k PPD einpendeln


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. November 2012)

Mal ne Frage an unsere Graka-Spezies:
Im Medien-Server steckt meine ungenutze GTS450er > hätte die genug Power um meinem GTX460-SLI-Gespann als PhysX-Karte zu diennen?

Anbindung würde auf 8X sinken, dafür hätte ich ne weitere Faltkarte im 1090T-Rechner.



@mihapiha: "Nur" 5 P8102, du bist gut > es gibt viele (ich eingeschlossen) die wären schon damit zufrieden.

Denk dran: die P8102 ist keine "Großmaßen-WU" wie die P8101.


----------



## mihapiha (13. November 2012)

Zu den Grafikkarten: GTS450 als PhysX ist ne solide idee wenn eine herumliegt, sonst nicht. Du weißt ja, dass nur ganz wenige Spiele PhysX wirklich unterstützen. Daher kannst die einbauen und in den paar Spielen die das Unterstützen wirst du eine FPS-Steigerung feststellen.

Ich habe darüber sogar ein paar Videos gemacht mit meinem alten PC: 

Dedicated PhysX card? Here is the Test! Part 1 - YouTube

Du wirst feststellen, dass die GPUs leichter rechnen, aber auch, dass der Speicherbedarf etwas fällt. Pro Bildschirm circa 150 - 200 MB...

Zu den P8102 WUs: Ich habe auf mehr gehofft, weil Wolf_Team_Leader ganze 13 Tage 8102er bekommen hat. Ich habe auch oft schon gelesen, dass die 8102er immer in Paketen kommen. Ich muss gestehen, dass ich doch etwas enttäuscht war auf meine Faltfarm heue zu blicken und wieder die 11:40 TPF zu sehen...

Edit:

Außerdem wären mit ein oder zwei Wochen P8102 WUs viel leichter die 5 Millionen PPD für's Team drin - ganz besonders da picar81_4711 noch immer MIA ist.


----------



## Malkolm (13. November 2012)

Wir haben doch schon seit 2 Tagen die 5kk PPD


----------



## mihapiha (13. November 2012)

Malkolm schrieb:


> Wir haben doch schon seit 2 Tagen die 5kk PPD



Und so soll es auch weiterhin bleiben!  Ärgerlich, dass halt heute von meiner Seite wahrscheinlich "nur" 350k statt 820k kommt... Das ist doch ein krasser Unterschied..


----------



## nfsgame (13. November 2012)

Malkolm schrieb:


> Wir haben doch schon seit 2 Tagen die 5kk PPD


 
Nein, wir haben punktgenaue 4,653,423 PPD zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt. PPD != Tagesproduktion...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. November 2012)

@mihapiha: Und wie sieht es OC aus?

Entschuldige wenn ich etwas viel frage, aber für den Umbau muß ich zwei Wakü umbauen, da die GTS450 aus meinem ersten Faltserver der jetzt als Multimediacenter (bessere Umschreibung) genutzt wird stammt > siehe "Noch ein miniITX-Faltserver" (Seite 2)


----------



## mihapiha (13. November 2012)

Es ist so: Die meisten Spiele mit PhysX verlangen eine Grafikkarte die PhysX berechnet. Wenn daher beispielsweise du also zwei GTX460 hast, wird eine zu 99% belastet, und die zweite "nur" 60 - 70% ... Soll heißen, dass rund 30 - 40% der GPU Leistung für PhysX verwendet wird. Die zweite Grafikkarte passt sich üblicherweise and die Leistung der Ersten an, um Microruckler zu vermeiden. Ganz leicht also mit MSI Afterburner testen, dann weißt du dann bei welchem Spiel es sich auszahlen würde die GTS450 einzubauen. 

Meiner Meinung zahlt sich eine PhysX Karte eigentlich nur in den seltesten Fällen aus. Ein solcher Fall wo ich meine, dass es sich auszahlt, wäre Surround, da der Speicherbedarf um circa 500 MB fällt. Und VRAM ist mit Surround fast immer ein Problem...
Hast du 60 FPS mit PhysX aktiviert, würde ich mir das alles ersparen. Außerdem kannst du es anders auch noch testen: PhysX deaktivieren und schauen ob die FPS bedeutend steigen...

Du musst wirklich nur wissen wie viele PhysX Spiele du wirklich regelmäßig spielst. OC machtt in dem Sinn eigentlich nicht groß einen Unterschied. Aber es steht dir frei das zu testen. Ich weiß nicht wie es mit den neuesten Treibern ist. Könnte jetzt wirklich einen Unterschied machen der bedeutend ist...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. November 2012)

Nadann muß ich mal schauen wieviele PhysX-Spiele effektiv bei mir zu Hause rumliegen.

Ich glaube das neue NfS Most Wanted unterstütz es nicht, hab zumindest nichts diesbezüglich gefunden > weg dem Spiel kam die Frage überhaupt erst auf.


----------



## Abductee (13. November 2012)

Braucht PhysX wirklich so viel GPU-Leistung? Hätte die Belastung auf weniger geschätzt.


----------



## mihapiha (13. November 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Nadann muß ich mal schauen wieviele PhysX-Spiele effektiv bei mir zu Hause rumliegen.
> 
> Ich glaube das neue NfS Most Wanted unterstütz es nicht, hab zumindest nichts diesbezüglich gefunden > weg dem Spiel kam die Frage überhaupt erst auf.



NfS unterstützt PhysX nicht. Da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher. Es gibt vielleicht ein duzend Spiele die PhysX unterstützen... 



Abductee schrieb:


> Braucht PhysX wirklich so viel GPU-Leistung? Hätte die Belastung auf weniger geschätzt.


 
War nur ein Beispiel. Es hängt von Spiel zu Spiel ab, und von Szene zu Szene ab. Was ich mit Letztere meine: Wenn man Mafia 2 spielt und man durch die Stadt fährt braucht man kein PhysX, nur in Schießszenen wird PhysX berechnet. Das heißt auch beispielsweise, dass es von der zeitlichen Länge der Schießszene immer mehr PhysX Leistung benötigt wird. Hatte ich schon einmal. Nach 2 Minuten schießerei, waren es plötzlich 50 FPS, nach 5 minuten nur noch 20 FPS...


----------



## Bumblebee (13. November 2012)

Malkolm schrieb:


> Wir haben doch schon seit 2 Tagen die 5kk PPD


 
Stimmt - die PPD der letzten 2 Tage betragen  *5,812,358* und * 5,613,638 *



nfsgame schrieb:


> Nein, wir haben punktgenaue 4,653,423 PPD zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt. PPD != Tagesproduktion...



Stimmt - die Avg- (Durchschnitts-) PPD betragen im Moment  * 4,653,423*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. November 2012)

Wie ist es denn wen ich die GTS450 einbaue und das Spiel unterstützt kein PhysX > wäre sie ein Störfaktor?

Ist ja eigentlich schade um sie, da sie im Multimediacenter momentan überflüßig ist > für das aktuelle Einsatzgebiet des Centers würde auch die Graka des ION-Chipsatz reichen.


----------



## nfsgame (13. November 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Stimmt - die Avg- (Durchschnitts-) PPD betragen im Moment  * 4,653,423*


 
Die Angabe wurde seit jeher danach bemessen, findest du nicht, dass wir dabei bleiben sollten ? Alles andere verwirrt nur.


----------



## Malkolm (13. November 2012)

Ich finde es eher verwirrend, dass die "Punkte pro Tag" nicht die Tagesproduktion sein soll 

Die Average-Werte sind doch im Grunde nur willkürlich gewählt. Rechnet man statt mit den letzten sieben Tagen mit den letzten 31 oder 365 kommt man auf ganz andere, genauso willkürliche Werte.

Da wir aber quasi immer nur von PPD im Sinne von "*derzeit* erfalte ich hochgerechnet xxx Punkte pro Tag" reden in allen möglichen Zusammenhängen wäre es nur konsequent auch hier die aktuellen "Punkte pro Tag" heranzuziehen. Daher: Glückwunsch uns allen zu >5.000.000 PPD


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (13. November 2012)

Malkolm schrieb:


> Ich finde es eher verwirrend, dass die "Punkte pro Tag" nicht die Tagesproduktion sein soll
> 
> Die Average-Werte sind doch im Grunde nur willkürlich gewählt. Rechnet man statt mit den letzten sieben Tagen mit den letzten 31 oder 365 kommt man auf ganz andere, genauso willkürliche Werte.
> 
> Da wir aber quasi immer nur von PPD im Sinne von "*derzeit* erfalte ich hochgerechnet xxx Punkte pro Tag" reden in allen möglichen Zusammenhängen wäre es nur konsequent auch hier die aktuellen "Punkte pro Tag" heranzuziehen. Daher: Glückwunsch uns allen zu >5.000.000 PPD


Dito! Es heißt ja auch Points per Day


----------



## nfsgame (13. November 2012)

Die PPD sind ein Mittelwert, der Schwankungen ausschließen soll und somit einen möglichst REALISTISCHEN Zwischenstand abgeben soll, der repräsentativ ist. Stellt euch mal das Chaos vor, wenn die Leistungsangabe jedes Teams anhand der Produktion des letzten Tages dargestellt werden würde, das wäre ein Auf und Ab erster Güte... Eingeführt wurde dieser Wert übrigens damals durch Fahmon (kennt das noch wer?) - als Durchschnittswert. 
Mag sein, dass ich da ein wenig altmodisch bin und auf Fehlbezeichnungen allergisch reagiere, aber ich bleibe bei der alt angestammten Definition . Alles Andere verwirrt mich selbst auch zu sehr  .


----------



## mihapiha (13. November 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wie ist es denn wen ich die GTS450 einbaue und das Spiel unterstützt kein PhysX > wäre sie ein Störfaktor?
> 
> Ist ja eigentlich schade um sie, da sie im Multimediacenter momentan überflüßig ist > für das aktuelle Einsatzgebiet des Centers würde auch die Graka des ION-Chipsatz reichen.


 
Aslo Schaden wird die GTS450 sicher nicht.  Außer es gibt Treiber-Probleme, was aber auszuschließen ist... Aber es ist nicht so das die Leistung geringer wird...


----------



## Bumblebee (13. November 2012)

Also erstens, zweitens und drittens 

*1)*


nfsgame schrieb:


> Die Angabe wurde seit jeher danach bemessen, findest du nicht, dass wir dabei bleiben sollten ? Alles andere verwirrt nur.


 
Du verstehst mich miss 
Ich wollte damit sagen, dass - je nach Blickpunkt - beide recht haben 
Aber für die (über alles) Statistik ist und bleibt es besser wie es ist; also *AVG-PPD*

*2) *ich antworte gleich in der Quote


Malkolm schrieb:


> Ich finde es eher verwirrend, dass die "Punkte pro Tag" nicht die Tagesproduktion sein soll
> Die "Punkte pro Tag" *sind* die Tagesproduktion - aber für die Statistik gelten (seit je her) die *AVG-PPD*
> Die Average-Werte sind doch im Grunde nur willkürlich gewählt. Rechnet man statt mit den letzten sieben Tagen mit den letzten 31 oder 365 kommt man auf ganz andere, genauso willkürliche Werte.
> Das ist absolut richtig - allerdings ist/wäre es (über die Zeit) nur verwirrend wenn man es nicht immer gleich machen würde; so (eben immer gleich) ist es nicht willkürlich sondern Statistik
> ...


 
*3)*


nfsgame schrieb:


> Die PPD sind ein Mittelwert, der Schwankungen ausschließen soll und somit einen möglichst REALISTISCHEN Zwischenstand abgeben soll, der repräsentativ ist. Stellt euch mal das Chaos vor, wenn die Leistungsangabe jedes Teams anhand der Produktion des letzten Tages dargestellt werden würde, das wäre ein Auf und Ab erster Güte... Eingeführt wurde dieser Wert übrigens damals durch Fahmon (kennt das noch wer?) - als Durchschnittswert.
> Mag sein, dass ich da ein wenig altmodisch bin und auf Fehlbezeichnungen allergisch reagiere, aber ich bleibe bei der alt angestammten Definition . Alles Andere verwirrt mich selbst auch zu sehr  .


 
Das Vermeiden von solchen "Auf's und Ab's" ist ja auch der Sinn von dieser Statistik-Art; ja, ich kenne Fahmon noch und nein, das ist nicht altmodisch 

Ach ja - übrigens..

*4)*
*Das *Thema erledigt sich eh von selber da wir in grossen Schritten auf das "über 5" zurennen - egal ob nun PPD oder AVG-PPD


----------



## Malkolm (13. November 2012)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Die PPD sind ein Mittelwert, der Schwankungen ausschließen soll und somit einen möglichst REALISTISCHEN Zwischenstand abgeben soll, der repräsentativ ist. Stellt euch mal das Chaos vor, wenn die Leistungsangabe jedes Teams anhand der Produktion des letzten Tages dargestellt werden würde, das wäre ein Auf und Ab erster Güte... Eingeführt wurde dieser Wert übrigens damals durch Fahmon (kennt das noch wer?) - als Durchschnittswert.



Da irrst du aber.
Sowohl Fahmon als auch extreeoverclocking und kakao-stats nehmen für ihr Produktions-Ranking einen 7-Tage Mittelwert der abgelieferten Punkte. Diesen Wert als PPD zu bezeichnen ist faktisch falsch und sinnentfremdet.

Stanford (im FAQ als auch im V7er Client) bezeichnet die PPD als absoluten Punkte-Wert pro Tag (ohne Mittelung), bzw. die Estimated-PPD als Hochrechnung der Punkte anhand der aktuellen Leistung für genau einen Tag.
In allen mir bekannten Foren (auch diesem hier!) wird der Begriff PPD, wie oben bereits erwähnt, immer synonym zu dem Begriff estimated-PPD von Stanford verwendet, also der erwarteten Tagespunkte anhand der derzeitigen Leistung.
Bestes Beispiel: Unser Serverthread. Direkt auf Seite 1 stehen PPD Werte, welche genau so ermittelt wurden. Keiner der dortigen Einträge ist nach dem Muster entstanden "ich lasse den Server 7 Tage laufen und Teile die abgelieferten Punkte durch sieben". Ein solches Vorgehen hätte wesentlich geringere PPD-Werte zur Folge.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. November 2012)

Der AVG-Wert wird meiner Meinung nach mit den Punkten der letzten zwei Wochen errechnet > so komme ich rechnerisch am nächsten drann.
So würde sich auch erklären wieso der AVG bei den BigWU'lern varriert, wärend er bei den anderen relativ stabil bleibt.

@mihapiha: Danke für die Infos.
Ich besorge mir nötigen Wakü-Teile für den Umbau.


----------



## acer86 (13. November 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Der AVG-Wert wird meiner Meinung nach mit den Punkten der letzten zwei Wochen errechnet > so komme ich rechnerisch am nächsten drann.
> So würde sich auch erklären wieso der AVG bei den BigWU'lern varriert, wärend er bei den anderen relativ stabil bleibt.
> 
> @mihapiha: Danke für die Infos.
> Ich besorge mir nötigen Wakü-Teile für den Umbau.


 
Hätte auch noch eine GTX 460 1GB im angebot, mit dein andern 2 GTX460 zusammen sollten dan mit 8057er Wu´s um die 215000PPD möglich sein


----------



## mihapiha (13. November 2012)

Ich habe mit 5M PPD gemeint, dass dieser Druchschnittswert auf folding.extremeoverclocking.com erreicht wird. 

Picar muss wieder voll mit-falten, dan wird's schon drin sein!  Hoffentlich geht es auch ohne seinen Beitrag, weil dann sind vielleicht sogar 6M PPD auch drin!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. November 2012)

@acer86: Ich habe nicht vor mit dem 1090T wieder 24/7 zu falten und soviel ich weiß ist die GTX460 eh nicht Tripel-SLI fähig.
Ich stock nur fürs Gamen mit bestehender Hardware auf, aber Danke fürs Angebot.


----------



## nfsgame (13. November 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ach ja - übrigens..
> 
> *4)*
> *Das *Thema erledigt sich eh von selber da wir in grossen Schritten auf das "über 5" zurennen - egal ob nun PPD oder AVG-PPD


 
Wollen wir dabei bleiben ? Kann sein, dass ich da was durcheinander gewürfelt hab - hocke im Moment krank zuhause und mir fällt die Decke aufn Kopf .


----------



## Muschkote (13. November 2012)

Malkolm schrieb:
			
		

> Bestes Beispiel: Unser Serverthread. Direkt auf Seite 1 stehen PPD  Werte, welche genau so ermittelt wurden. Keiner der dortigen Einträge  ist nach dem Muster entstanden _*"ich lasse den Server 7 Tage laufen und  Teile die abgelieferten Punkte durch sieben"*_. Ein solches Vorgehen hätte  wesentlich geringere PPD-Werte zur Folge.



Sry, aber genauso sind die Werte errechnet. Das würde ja gerade bei den BigBigWUs, die auf den meisten Servern *über* 24h benötigen bedeuten, dass der Server an dem 1. Tag *0*ppd hat und am 2. Tag z.B. 225000ppd.
Also würde 1 Tag nicht ausreichen um eine Aussage über die Leistungsfähigkeit zu treffen. Aus diesem Grund *muss* gemittelt werden.


----------



## Malkolm (13. November 2012)

> Sry, aber genauso sind die Werte errechnet. Das würde ja gerade bei den BigBigWUs, die auf den meisten Servern *über* 24h benötigen bedeuten, dass der Server an dem 1. Tag *0*ppd hat und am 2. Tag z.B. 225000ppd.
> Also würde 1 Tag nicht ausreichen um eine Aussage über die Leistungsfähigkeit zu treffen. Aus diesem Grund *muss* gemittelt werden.



Ich sagte ja: Man nimmt die aktuelle Leistung und rechnet sie auf einen Tag hoch. Sprich im Falle von BIGBIGs nimmt man die TPF und errechnet sich damit die (estimated) PPD. Dabei wird nicht über real abgelieferte Punkte gemittelt (was es aber bei den Stat-Seiten so gemacht wird, schließlich haben die nur diese Daten als Grundlage), sondern lediglich die Leistung des aktuellen Zeitpunkts (maximal der Rechenzeit einer WU) als Grundlage genommen.
Zumindest habe ich im Serverthread noch nie folgendes gelesen: "Ich habe jetzt in 7 Tagen 2x P8001 und 1x P8002 abgeliefert, dazwischen war der Server mal 2h offline weil ich was herumgeschraubt habe, und eine P8003 ist mir übrigens bei 53% abgekackt, deshalb hat mein Server folgende PPD: ... ". Genau so würden und werden aber AVG-PPD berechnet (auf den Statseiten).

Daher:
AVG-PPD -> real abgelieferte Punkte innerhalb eines Zeitraums, meist 7 Tage.
PPD -> hochgerechnete Tagespunkte aufgrund der derzeitigen Parameter.





nfsgame schrieb:


> Wollen wir dabei bleiben ? Kann sein, dass ich da was durcheinander gewürfelt hab - hocke im Moment krank zuhause und mir fällt die Decke aufn Kopf .


 
So machen wirs  Und gute Besserung!


----------



## Bumblebee (13. November 2012)

Malkolm schrieb:


> Daher:
> AVG-PPD -> real abgelieferte Punkte innerhalb eines Zeitraums, meist 7 Tage.
> PPD -> hochgerechnete Tagespunkte aufgrund der derzeitigen Parameter.



Genau



Malkolm schrieb:


> So machen wirs  Und gute Besserung!


 
Ja, so machen wirs und ja gute Besserung


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. November 2012)

Hab mir gerade meinen Rechner genau angeschaut, was ich an Teilen brauche um die GTS450 als PhysX-Karte einzubauen und bin auf ein paar Probleme gestossen, die mich dazu veranlasst haben den Umbau sein zu lassen. 
Es wären alles soweit ich das sehe lösbare Probleme, aber der Aufwand steht in keinem Verhältnis zum Gewinn. 


@nfsgame: Gute Besserung.


----------



## mihapiha (13. November 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Hab mir gerade meinen Rechner genau angeschaut, was ich an Teilen brauche um die GTS450 als PhysX-Karte einzubauen und bin auf ein paar Probleme gestossen, die mich dazu veranlasst haben den Umbau sein zu lassen.
> Es wären alles soweit ich das sehe lösbare Probleme, aber der Aufwand steht in keinem Verhältnis zum Gewinn.


 
Das ist gut. Ich halte PhysX Karten für fast komplett sinnlos und freue mich dass du dich entschlossen hast das Projekt liegen zu lassen. Glaube mir: Einiges an Kopfschmerzen bleibt dir erspart!


----------



## Amigafan (14. November 2012)

*@nfsgame*​ 
Gute Besserung, Daniel - und, damit Dir nicht die Decke auf den Kopf fällt, noch etwas zum Zeitvertreib:


Im Augenblick kann man Stanford loben:

1. Keine Schrott-WU´s unter Core A4, dafür mal richtig gute A3er: die 11041 z. B. erfaltet auf meinem Q9550 gute 9500 PPD. 
Wenn man berücksichtigt, dass dieser "nebenbei" noch eine HD5870 ( -1 Core) und eine GTS 450 "befeuert" eine sehr gute Ausbeute für nur 3 Cores (bei 3,72 GHz) 

2. Seit gut 3 Tagen faltet mindestens eine der beiden nVidias 8057er WU´s - gerade eben hat die GTS 450, nach Fertigstellung einer 8018, auch wieder eine bekommen - also wird jetzt wieder im "Doppelpack" gepunktet.  

3. Diese Kombination schlägt sich natürlich auch punktemäßig nieder: sowohl für mich als auch für das Team. Besser geht es kaum . . . 


BTW:
Es wird Zeit, dass ich meinem "unemployed" 2600K wieder einen "Unterbau" besorge - seit dem "Mobo-Tod" langweilt er sich - hoffentlich nicht auch zu Tode . . .


----------



## Muschkote (14. November 2012)

Alter Schwede, der Bumble geht aber ab wie ne Rakete im Moment.


----------



## davidof2001 (14. November 2012)

Er wollte dieses Jahr noch die Million PPD vollmachen hat er gesagt.


----------



## Bumblebee (14. November 2012)

Muschkote schrieb:


> Alter Schwede, der Bumble geht aber ab wie ne Rakete im Moment.


 
Na ja - Bumble's Grafikkarten gehen ab  - den 8057ern sei dank 

Es ist mir fast ein wenig unheimlich und der Absturz (wenn er denn kommt) wird *sehr* schmerzhaft sein


----------



## T0M@0 (14. November 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Na ja - Bumble's Grafikkarten gehen ab  - den 8057ern sei dank
> 
> Es ist mir fast ein wenig unheimlich und der Absturz (wenn er denn kommt) wird *sehr* schmerzhaft sein


 
Laufen bei dir jetzt alle GraKas unter v7?


----------



## nfsgame (14. November 2012)

Danke für die gute Besserungswünsche . 

Mal ne Frage an die Faltergemeinschaft (): Oxidiert bei irgendwem noch ein AM3-Board herum, dass einen neuen Besitzer sucht ? Siehe dazu auch mein "Suche-"Thread am MP .


----------



## Uwe64LE (14. November 2012)

Ich bekomme weder mit v6 noch mit v7 eine 8057 für meine beiden GTS450.
Gibt´s da irgendeinen Trick, den ich überlesen habe?


----------



## Amigafan (14. November 2012)

Wenn Du den Flag: client-type=beta eingefügt hast gibt es nur noch einen "Trick": die Ausdauer zu bewahren und die Hoffnung nicht aufzugeben


----------



## T0M@0 (14. November 2012)

Und am besten den Beta v7. Nicht den offiziellen von der fah Homepage.


----------



## Bumblebee (14. November 2012)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Laufen bei dir jetzt alle GraKas unter v7?



Alle *Fermis* ja - da tut noch eine (wassergekühlte übergeclockte) 275 mit und ich bring es einfach nicht übers Herz sie zu pensionieren


----------



## Uwe64LE (14. November 2012)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Und am besten den Beta v7. Nicht den offiziellen von der fah Homepage.


 Bei mir läuft 7.2.9- den also nicht?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. November 2012)

Hat einer von euch 8057-Faltern schon mal getestet wie schnell der Bonus sinkt? 
Bin am überlegen ob ich auch mit meinen beiden 460er auch soll 8057 falten, aber ich frage mich wie stark der Bonus sinkt wenn man die nicht in einem Rutsch durchfaltet > 24/7 ist definitiv nicht. 



Wow, Henninges ist in der Nähe (Bumbelbee's "Gefällt mir"-Klick).


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 > aber da wir ja verschieden Charakteren sind > 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 > aber da wir ja verschieden Charakteren sind > 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## T0M@0 (14. November 2012)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Bei mir läuft 7.2.9- den also nicht?


 
Den mein ich.


----------



## acer86 (14. November 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Hat einer von euch 8057-Faltern schon mal getestet wie schnell der Bonus sinkt?
> Bin am überlegen ob ich auch mit meinen beiden 460er auch soll 8057 falten, aber ich frage mich wie stark der Bonus sinkt wenn man die nicht in einem Rutsch durchfaltet > 24/7 ist definitiv nicht.
> 
> 
> ...



kan dir jetzt nur ein groben wert geben, hab  vor ein paar tagen gegen 22Uhr eine 8057er angehalten und erst um 11Uhr am nächsten tag weiter gefaltet, als ich 11Uhr weiter gefaltet hab zeigte der client noch 13200punkte an Normal sind, wen ich es durch laufen lasse, pro wu immer 17500-18000 punkte


----------



## Thosch (14. November 2012)

Einfach z.Z. *extrem* "spassig" zu falten ...  ... aktuell läuft`s auf meinem Gaming-/Falte-PC ganz gut, dank der 57er GraKa-WU. Das Laptop quält sich im Mom mit ner 8018er rum, bei immerhin akt. "nur" 80°C und 720/1440/900 MHz Takt.


----------



## Malkolm (14. November 2012)

Die Deadline sind mehrere Tage bei einer 8057 (hab gerade keine am laufen sonst könnte ich nachsehen).
Meine letzte habe ich gestern Nachmittag bekommen, zu 70% gefaltet und den Rest heute morgen gemacht. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere kamen selbst so noch ~50k PPD raus (statt 120k bei 24/7).
Ich würde schätzen, dass jede Bearbeitungszeit <36h noch besser ist als "normales" GPU-falten.


----------



## sc59 (14. November 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Hat einer von euch 8057-Faltern schon mal getestet wie schnell der Bonus sinkt?


Mir sind 2000 Punkte in der Endabrechnung flöten gegangen, da sich die WU ca.1 Stunde im undefinierbarem MHz geschlängel befand.
Sprich Graka ist net auf P0 State gegangen. 
Angezeigt waren 24% nach neustart gings von 0% wieder los. 
Bin denoch sehr zufrieden damit.

24/7 brauchste doch auch nicht --> zieh dir eine dieser WunderTüten auf jede 460 und drücke auf finish.
In Winshutdown deine Endzeit +X Minuten zur Sicherheit eingeben und alles ist super.

Zusatz:
Hatt jemand schon auf einer AMD/ATI Karte ein 8057 bekommen? 
Oder sind die nur für FahCorex15 !


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. November 2012)

Dann werd ich das mal Morgen Abend testen, da die beiden 460er heute Abend fürs Gamen gebraucht werden. 

Ich werd je nach dem Pausen von rund 19h drinn haben.


----------



## ProfBoom (14. November 2012)

http://foldingforum.org/styles/prosilver/imageset/icon_post_target.gifby *diwakar* » Sat Oct 27, 2012 2:39 am 
                            New GPU3 Project 8057 has been released to test  the Unified GPU/SMP benchmarking scheme. 
These WUs *fold on Nvidia Fermi* GPUs. The project stats are included below:
Points:2549 
Deadline:10 days
Timeout:6.86 days


Um dir den Punkteverlust auszurechnen kannst du Folding@home Bonus Point Calculator verwenden.


----------



## MessmakerOC (14. November 2012)

Hi Community,

ich bin jetzt auch dabei!
Ich wollte mein PC beim Download von Diablo II in der Nacht auch nutzen.
Nun eine Frage wie kann man die CPU-Leistung begrenzen?
Also mein Phenom II X6 1090T ist jetzt auf 100% kann ich das auf ungefähr 30% begrenzen?

MfG Marcus


----------



## acer86 (14. November 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Dann werd ich das mal Morgen Abend testen, da die beiden 460er heute Abend fürs Gamen gebraucht werden.
> 
> Ich werd je nach dem Pausen von rund 19h drinn haben.


 
na da bin ich mal gespannt was deine Systeme dan so Abwerfen, jede deiner 460er sollte um die 75000PPD machen, auch wen du nicht 24/7 mit faltest sollten dir die 300-340K PPD avg24 sicher sein


----------



## sc59 (14. November 2012)

@ProfBoom Danke für die Info.
@MessmakerOC du kannst ja mit weniger Kernen Falten
Im V7 unter Configure->Slot->SMP-> da wo bei CPU -1 steht zum bsp 3.: eintragen


----------



## nfsgame (14. November 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wow, Henninges ist in der Nähe (Bumbelbee's "Gefällt mir"-Klick).


 
Der liest hier öfter mit .


----------



## nfsgame (14. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und wer von uns ist Mr. Burns ?


----------



## Abductee (14. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wer ist der Älteste unter uns?


----------



## nfsgame (14. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gute Frage, ich hab ne Vermutung. Aber ich kenne nicht alle hier  .


----------



## Uwe64LE (14. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Bei mir steckt der Hinweis im Namen 
Aber eigentlich gehört alles ab #3496 nicht in diesen Thread.


----------



## nfsgame (14. November 2012)

Guter Einwand, habs mal hier her verschoben aus der Würdigung . Nachdem die Forensoftware es erst zweimal hier reinsetzte, siehts nun auch wieder gut aus...


----------



## mihapiha (14. November 2012)

Hmm.. Ich habe mir gerade ausgerechnet, dass ich in dieser Woche wieder so um die 3 - 3,4M an Punkten zusammenkratzen werde, und muss feststellen, dass ich etwas enttäuscht bin, da die 3 Millionen Punkte pro Woche anscheinend nur mit den P8102 WUs drin sind. Ich dachte wirklich, dass ich leichter an die 3 Millionen Grenze komme. Naja, immerhin habe ich mich in die Top 30 des Teams vorgekämpft. 

Hoffentlich gibt's demnächst wieder ein paar 8102er WUs. Ich will nämlich so schnell wie möglich auch weiter nach vor! Mal sehen ob der 10. Platz sich bis zum Neujahr ausgeht. 

Und wo ist eigentlich picar81_4711? Ich dachte, er ist nur eine Woche auf Urlaub... Ich vermisse seine 500k PPD server...


----------



## phila_delphia (14. November 2012)

Vielleicht hat er noch ein paar Tage dran gehängt?! Gönne ich jedem, wenn es die Möglichkeit gibt...

Aber ich habe mich auch schon gewundert, wo der Vize steckt. Sieht nciht schön aus, so grau in grau.

Grüße und (diesmal andersrum OT): *Respekt fü die Tagesleistung des Teams. *

An der Unteren kannte der TOP 100 muss man gerade ganz schön kratzen, damit man nicht runter fällt,

so viele engagierte Falter kommen nach... Aber immer rein in die gute Stube!!!

Grüße

Phila


----------



## mihapiha (14. November 2012)

phila_delphia schrieb:


> An der Unteren kannte der TOP 100 muss man gerade ganz schön kratzen, damit man nicht runter fällt,
> 
> so viele engagierte Falter kommen nach... Aber immer rein in die gute Stube!!!
> 
> ...


 
Wunderbar! Das klingt doch toll. Mit eine tollen Team-Leistung bleiben wir vor Hewlett Packard, und schießen gleichzeitig in die Top 10 Teams der Welt!!!


----------



## Amigafan (15. November 2012)

Es ist wirklich zum 

Kaum spricht man Stanford ein Lob aus, bauen sie wieder Schei . . . ! 

Meine letzte 8101 hat über 4 Stunden benötigt, um sich mit dem Ergebnisserver zu verbinden  - incl. Upload ist so viel Zeit verstrichen, dass der komplette Bonus flöten gegangen ist. 
Also statt 214K nur 22K Basis-Credits . . .  

Es würde etwa 16!  8057er WU´s auf meiner GTX 460 bedürfen, um den vollständigen Punktverlust wieder gut zu machen . . .


----------



## mihapiha (15. November 2012)

Das ist wirklich ärgerlich. ich habe mich auch jedes mal geärgert als die Punkte aus irgend einem blöden Grund nicht gutgeschrieben wurden. Wahrscheinlich hat sich das ganze bei mir schon bei run 2 oder 3 Millionen an verschleuderten Punkten eingependelt...

Da bleibt nicht's anderes zu sagen als: mein Beileid und Kopf hoch; mehr Punkte kommen sicher noch


----------



## Bumblebee (15. November 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Es ist wirklich zum
> 
> Kaum spricht man Stanford ein Lob aus, bauen sie wieder Schei . . . !



Ja, ich kenn das auch - macht mächtig Laune wenn man Herzblut reinsteckt und nichts bei rum kommt
Ich weiss, ist ein schlechter Trost, aber zumindest hast du die Base-Points noch bekommen
Auf dem Weg zu Stanford sind mir mehr als drei (bei 3 habe ich aufgehört zu zählen) BIG's komplett verloren gegangen


----------



## davidof2001 (15. November 2012)

Die Zahlen zur Zeit ja einfach abartig. Der Bumble hat jetzt schon die beste Woche ever und da kommen noch zwei Tage.


----------



## wolf7 (15. November 2012)

ich probier mal wieder ein tag gpu folding mit meiner 6990m mal gucken, ob sich was geändert hat

edit: gibt es eig für ATI gpus nur 11293 WUs oder auch andere? bezogen auf die 6er serie, falls es da unterschiede gibt. gibt es nirgendwo eine übersicht aller beta WUs? weil die 8057er erscheint ja offensichtlich auch net in der normalen Project summary


----------



## MessmakerOC (15. November 2012)

Klick
Juhuu erste WU fertig!


----------



## davidof2001 (15. November 2012)

Glückwunsch.
Dann auf zum ersten Millionenstuhl


----------



## Bumblebee (15. November 2012)

MessmakerOC schrieb:


> Klick
> Juhuu erste WU fertig!



Auch von mir ein  zur erstem WU - weiter so


----------



## PAUI (15. November 2012)

wolf7 schrieb:


> ich probier mal wieder ein tag gpu folding mit meiner 6990m mal gucken, ob sich was geändert hat
> 
> edit: gibt es eig für ATI gpus nur 11293 WUs oder auch andere? bezogen auf die 6er serie, falls es da unterschiede gibt. gibt es nirgendwo eine übersicht aller beta WUs? weil die 8057er erscheint ja offensichtlich auch net in der normalen Project summary


 
Als Beta WU konnte meine 7970 schon ne 10635 erangeln, aber es kommt garnicht erst zum berechnen, sondern Dumpt die sofort und das 5 mal hintereinander und dann kommt Failed.

Alles wo steht OPENMM_OPENCL ist ATI, also 11293, 11292.


----------



## phila_delphia (15. November 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Es ist wirklich zum
> 
> Kaum spricht man Stanford ein Lob aus, bauen sie wieder Schei . . . !
> 
> ...


 
Hatte ich zuletzt auch einige Male... Dachte am Anfang ein Client sein irgendwie kaputt... Wirklich schade.

Grüße


----------



## wolf7 (15. November 2012)

PAUI schrieb:


> Als Beta WU konnte meine 7970 schon ne 10635 erangeln, aber es kommt garnicht erst zum berechnen, sondern Dumpt die sofort und das 5 mal hintereinander und dann kommt Failed.
> 
> Alles wo steht OPENMM_OPENCL ist ATI, also 11293, 11292.


 
die hab ich nun auch bekommen, allerdings ist die Punkteausbeute unter aller sau noch mieser als bei den 11293er... ist nun bei 27%, hat aber bisher keine Fehlermeldung gebracht. Die HD6990m soll mit der WU gerade mal auf ne PPD von maximal 4,5k kommen. das ist iwo schon ein wenig arm.
bei den 11292/3ern kommt sie wenigstens noch auf 5,5k (obwohl ich sie mit der PPD sicher nicht dauerhaft falten lasse, vor allem da videos weng ruckeln, wenn ich die falten lasse)

mh nett, die Software ist vom Januar...



> 17:56:08:WU01:FS00:0x16:Folding@Home GPU Core
> 17:56:08:WU01:FS00:0x16:Version                2.13 (Mon Jan 30 15:37:02 PST 2012)
> 17:56:08:WU01:FS00:0x16:Build host             user-f6d030f24f
> 17:56:08:WU01:FS00:0x16:Board Type             AMD/OpenCL
> 17:56:08:WU01:FS00:0x16:Core                   16



und was mir gerade noch so auffällt, hfm scheint die WU nicht zu kennen, zumindest zeigt er mir keine Punkte an.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (15. November 2012)

wolf7 schrieb:


> die hab ich nun auch bekommen, allerdings ist die Punkteausbeute unter aller sau noch mieser als bei den 11293er... ist nun bei 27%, hat aber bisher keine Fehlermeldung gebracht. Die HD6990m soll mit der WU gerade mal auf ne PPD von maximal 4,5k kommen. das ist iwo schon ein wenig arm.
> bei den 11292/3ern kommt sie wenigstens noch auf 5,5k (obwohl ich sie mit der PPD sicher nicht dauerhaft falten lasse, vor allem da videos weng ruckeln, wenn ich die falten lasse)
> 
> mh nett, die Software ist vom Januar...
> ...


Wenn eine Beta WU ist kann es helfen bei den Einstellungen die "psummary" zu ändern auf psummaryC


----------



## wolf7 (15. November 2012)

Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> Wenn eine Beta WU ist kann es helfen bei den Einstellungen die "psummary" zu ändern auf psummaryC


 
mh bei den anderen einstellungen zeigt der mir beim rest merkwürdige werte an. da soll mein server plötzlich nur noch 2k ppd machen (real sinds ~15k) egal, das wird eh die letzte gpu wu gewesen sein. Man kann ja von hand nachrechnen, ob die V7 Werte bei den gpu WUs hinkommen, und die stimmen ungefähr, von daher...


----------



## Thosch (15. November 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ja, ich kenn das auch - macht mächtig Laune wenn man Herzblut reinsteckt und nichts bei rum kommt
> Ich weiss, ist ein schlechter Trost, aber zumindest hast du die Base-Points noch bekommen
> Auf dem Weg zu Stanford sind mir mehr als drei (bei 3 habe ich aufgehört zu zählen) BIG's komplett verloren gegangen


 Das Lied kann ich mitsingen, locker ... da habe ich leider auch weit mehr als 3 "liegen lassen" müssen ...  ... Augen zu und durch ...  ...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. November 2012)

Meine beiden 460er falten jetzt auch mit dem V7, ich hoffe aber ich bekomme bald ein paar P8057er sonst wird das ein fettes Minus: beiden falten je eine P8054 > V7 11'500PPD vs V6 15'500PPD.


----------



## wolf7 (15. November 2012)

gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit beim V6.34 Client eine aktuelle WU abzustoßen und eine neue anzufangen? Ich habs nämlich irgendwie wieder geschafft, dass der die aktuelle WU nur mit ner unterirdisch schlechtren TPF abarbeitet, diesmal nur bei 10% bereits. Ich glaub, der wird für die WU mehrere Tage in dem Zustand brauchen...

reichts wenn ich einfach den "work" ordner lösche?


----------



## PAUI (15. November 2012)

jop das reicht im normalfall, aber client beenden.


----------



## wolf7 (15. November 2012)

PAUI schrieb:


> jop das reicht im normalfall, aber client beenden.


 
ist klar, hat auch funktioniert^^  btw. meine Ati beta wu ist durchgekommen. satte 897 Credits für 4 Stunden Rechenaufwand. Das ergäbe 5,3k PPD.


----------



## nfsgame (16. November 2012)

Ach verflucht ... Guckt man morgens was der Falter so verbrochen hat und sieht, das er seit 2Uhr nachts idled weil ihm irgendwas an der SMP-Unit, die er gerade am Wickel hatte nicht gefiel ... Sind mal eben ~11k Punkte (die Unit) + x die fehlen...


----------



## mihapiha (16. November 2012)

spannend. Ich habe noch nie ein sechsstelliges Update bei F@H bekommen, das auf die tausend gerundet war... 
Schaut irgendwie falsch aus. (siehe Signatur)


----------



## acer86 (16. November 2012)

Bumblebee hat jetzt an seine Server eine Lachgas Einspritzung Montiert, anders kan man sich sonst die 2,2Millonen die er gestern erfaltet hat nicht erklären


----------



## Bumblebee (16. November 2012)

acer86 schrieb:


> Bumblebee hat jetzt an seine Server eine Lachgas Einspritzung Montiert, anders kan man sich sonst die 2,2Millonen die er gestern erfaltet hat nicht erklären



Doch, kann man bzw. er kann 

Server-Punkte (2 Server) plus unzählige 8057er-Bonus-GPU-Beta-WU's  (22 Fermis)  gleich "Lachgas-Einspritzung"


----------



## Schmidde (16. November 2012)

Die 8057er drücken die Punkte schon ordentlich nach oben 

Meine GTX570 ist auch ganz heiß auf die und krallt sich eine nach der anderen 
Da blutet das Falterherz wenn man mal ein Päuschen einlegt um ein wenig zu...ähm...zocken


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. November 2012)

Ne Frage an unsere V7-GPU-Falter:
Ist es normal das der V7 rund 20% langsamer faltet als der V6?
Wie bei der P8054 und der P8018 hab ich einen Verlust von 4,5kPPD pro GTX460.


----------



## mihapiha (16. November 2012)

Hast du vielleicht SLI aktiviert? SLI hat bei mir die Faltleistung stark beschränkt...


----------



## acer86 (16. November 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ne Frage an unsere V7-GPU-Falter:
> Ist es normal das der V7 rund 20% langsamer faltet als der V6?
> Wie bei der P8054 und der P8018 hab ich einen Verlust von 4,5kPPD pro GTX460.


 
Bumble hatte da mal ein test vor einiger zeit gemacht, kan ihn aber gerade nicht finden, er ist etwas langsamer aber nur etwa 1000-max3000PPD die 8057er bekommst du aber nur mit dem V7 und am besten mit der neusten Version + Client-type=beta


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. November 2012)

Nur zur Sicherheit das ich alles richtig gemacht habe: 
SLI deaktiviert
Version 7.2.9
Unter "Extra Slots Option" client-type beta (bei beiden 460er).


----------



## acer86 (16. November 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Nur zur Sicherheit das ich alles richtig gemacht habe:
> SLI deaktiviert
> Version 7.2.9
> Unter "Extra Slots Option" client-type beta (bei beiden 460er).


 
ähh Wup´s hab noch die 7.1.52 drauf seh ich gerade^^ sollte aber auch mit der 7.2.9 gehen, ansosnten sind deine eingaben Korrekt


----------



## mihapiha (17. November 2012)

Wie cool. Jetzt habe ich offiziell meine Punkte mit der neuen Faltfarm in rund eineinhalb Monaten verdoppelt. 

Unglaublich wie Bumblebees Faltrechner für eine massive PPD Steigerung für das ganze Team sorgen


----------



## Bumblebee (17. November 2012)

mihapiha schrieb:


> Wie cool. Jetzt habe ich offiziell meine Punkte mit der neuen Faltfarm in rund eineinhalb Monaten verdoppelt.



Grats dazu 



mihapiha schrieb:


> Unglaublich wie Bumblebees Faltrechner für eine massive PPD Steigerung für das ganze Team sorgen



Ja, ist echt verrückt, aber wie du selber geschrieben hast - auch du hast verdoppelt
Es sind somit nicht nur meine Rechner (dank 8057) die neue Höhen erklimmen  - das ganze Team ist einfach super drauf


----------



## Timmy99 (17. November 2012)

Auch mich haben die 8057 (und der 3 Millionen Stuhl ) zum weiterfalten animiert. Bei dem Punkteregen lass ich die Stromrechnung ausnahmsweise mal ausser acht 

GTX470 - 666MHz
Treiber: 306.97
DX: 11.1
Projekt: 8057
Base Credit: 2549
Estimated Credit: 17395
Estimated PPD: *108520*
TPF: 2min18sec

Was mir aufgefallen ist: Die GPU Auslastung schwankt zwischen 97-99%, trotz Prozesspriorität Echtzeit.


----------



## Schmidde (17. November 2012)

So könnte es doch immer aussehen 

8102 & 8057



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wolf7 (17. November 2012)

Timmy99 schrieb:


> Was mir aufgefallen ist: Die GPU Auslastung schwankt zwischen 97-99%, trotz Prozesspriorität Echtzeit.


 
die Prozesspriorität echtzeit kann man doch eig unter Windows gar net vergeben. Außerdem betrifft die Prozesspriorität eher die cpu und nicht die gpu. Wenn der algorithmus halt net mehr als die 97-99% schaft, dann ist das so. Ganz davon abgesehen, dass das mit der GPU Auslastung eh so ne Sache ist, da die ja aus verschiedenen Prozessortypen besteht und ich einfach mal bezweifle, dass f@h alle verwendet und unterstützt.


----------



## Timmy99 (17. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich meine die Echtzeit im Taskamanger. Habe das vorsichtshalber mal gewählt, da nebenher mit smp gefaltet wird, und noch dazu der PC benutzt wird (surfen, chatten). Da droppt die GPU Auslastung ohne "Echtzeit" ab und an mal gegen 0, wenn der FahCore15 Prozess auf "Niedrig"-"Hoch" steht.


----------



## mattinator (17. November 2012)

@Timmy99

"Echtzeit" muss es dann doch nicht sein, "hoch" reicht aus. Habe ich für die Folding-Core-Prozesse mit SetPriority (SetPriority - Sunsplash.org, s.a. How to use SetPriority) auch immer noch auf "hoch" aktiv.


----------



## wolf7 (17. November 2012)

Timmy99 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Ich meine die Echtzeit im Taskamanger. Habe das vorsichtshalber mal gewählt, da nebenher mit smp gefaltet wird, und noch dazu der PC benutzt wird (surfen, chatten). Da droppt die GPU Auslastung ohne "Echtzeit" ab und an mal gegen 0, wenn der FahCore15 Prozess auf "Niedrig"-"Hoch" steht.


 
die meinte ich auch. Bei mir kommt jedoch, wenn ich die auswählen möchte immer folgendes:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. November 2012)

Meine beiden 460er haben sich nun auch je eine P8057 gekrallt > TPF 2:58min ~74kPPD


----------



## mattinator (17. November 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Meine beiden 460er ... ~74kPPD


 Ich glaube, zu Weihnachten bekommt mein Rechner eine zweite GTX 660 Ti spendiert. Wenn die 8057-er zur Regel werden, lohnt sich das wohl wirklich (s. meine Statistik seit dem 15.11. mattifolder - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats). Atm. läuft der Rechner eigentlich zu Falten durch. Weiß nur noch nicht, wie ich das mit den 3,33 €-Cent mehr je KWh (Brutto) vereinbaren soll, die mir mein Stromanbieter ab 1.1.2013 avisiert hat. Allerdings reicht der wenigstens nich alle neuen Steuern durch und der Grundpreis bleibt konstant.


----------



## acer86 (17. November 2012)

Wen die 8057er oder andere Wu´s die Vergleichbar schnell laufen zur Regel werden sollten dan werd ich mir auch ein GTX590 oder GTX690 in mein Faltwürfel bau´n. Oder auf die GTX7XX Warten

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=522487


----------



## Uwe64LE (17. November 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ne Frage an unsere V7-GPU-Falter:
> Ist es normal das der V7 rund 20% langsamer faltet als der V6?
> Wie bei der P8054 und der P8018 hab ich einen Verlust von 4,5kPPD pro GTX460.


Meine GTS 450 macht unter v6 um die 10 kPPD und unter v7 nur 8 kPPD. 
Das deckt sich also mit deinen Erfahrungen.
Und ich bekomme um´s Verrecken keine 8057.
Kann mal bitte jemand nen Screenshot posten, ich glaube langsam, dass ich mit dem Eintrag von "beta" nen Fehler mache.


----------



## mihapiha (17. November 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Meine beiden 460er haben sich nun auch je eine P8057 gekrallt > TPF 2:58min ~74kPPD


 
Um es mal österreichisch zu formulieren: "Leckorsch" 

Das ist wirklich unglaublich. Kommen die Beta-WUs jetzt immer so oft, oder trübt der schein?


----------



## mattinator (17. November 2012)

mihapiha schrieb:


> Kommen die Beta-WUs jetzt immer so oft, oder trübt der schein?


 Scheint so, ich hatte in  den letzten drei Tage nur drei oder vier 8018 dazwischen.


----------



## nfsgame (17. November 2012)

Scheinbar hat sich mein Knecht wieder beruhigt, nach dem ich die letzten zwei Tage mit extremen Stabilitätsproblemen zu kämpfen hatte, sind gerade ~10000-SMP-Punkte rausgegangen und jetzt hat er ein P7006 mit knapp 24000PPD am Wickel (sollen in zwei Stunden in runden 4000Punkten resultieren...). Ich hoffe mal, dass er sich mit einem Hauch mehr vCore zufrieden gibt .


----------



## acer86 (17. November 2012)

mihapiha schrieb:


> Kommen die Beta-WUs jetzt immer so oft, oder trübt der schein?



Die kommen momentan so oft das ich schon überlege den Rechner 24/7 laufen zu lassen, den selbst zu Server Zeiten hatte ich noch nie 130000PPD (GPU+CPU)

*Edit:* hab sogar wehrend der Rechner Faltet die Monatliche Reinigung vorgenommen, Gehäuse säubern, Lüfter und Radi Reinigen, und sogar etwas Wasser nachfüllen, ist fast wie Boxenstop in der Formel1, jetzt fehlen nur noch ein paar Heiße Boxen Luder die den Rechner anfeuern damit er noch mehr PPD Abwirft 

Falten hat noch nie so viel Spaß gemacht, Danke Stanford für die 8057er!


----------



## Bumblebee (17. November 2012)

... wobei ich heute merklich weniger 8057er abgegriffen habe - aber man (ich) ist auch verwöhnt


----------



## Amigafan (17. November 2012)

*Der "Aufklärungsbericht"* 

*Client-und Core-Chaos*: "Ich versteh nur Bahnhof" oder: "Warum ist die 8018 so langsam"( und - wenn man Pech hat, auch z. B. die 8043 oder ähnliche)

Clienten zum GPU-Falten unter Windoof (aktuell):
V6.41, V7.1.52, V7.2.9

Cores für Fermi-basierende Grakas (aktuell):
Core_15 V2.22, Core_15 V2.25, beta-Core_15 V2.25

Was hat welchen Einfluß:

 Die Client-Version zum Falten für Fermi-Grakas spielt keine Rolle - alle "erfalten" mit *denselben Cores* *dieselben Punkte*! (v6.41 mit beta-flag nicht getestet!)
Dennoch gibt es gewisse Unterschiede, denn:

Der Client V6.41 legt den Core zum Falten in sein Hauptverzeichnis und überschreibt grundsätzlich den vorhandenen Core.

Der Client V7  kann auch mit 2 Cores verschiedener Version falten - je nach WU - aber nur mit folgender Einschränkung:
Im *Fermi-Ordner* können zwei Ordner vorhanden sein: ein Core_15.fah- und ein beta-Ordner 

 - der *Core_15.fah-Ordner* kann *entweder Version 2.22* *oder Version 2.25* enthalten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 - im *beta-Ordner* ist ein weiterer *Core_15.fah-Ordner* mit der *beta-Version 2.25* 


 Dadurch ergeben sich *3* unterschiedliche "Szenarien:

*1*. Ihr habt noch nie das Flag: *client-type=beta* eingefügt - der verwendete Core ist (normalerweise) *Core_15 V 2.22* und Ihr erfaltet die "normalen" Punkte - nachzulesen im Log
Es existiert* kein* *beta*-Ordner.

*2*. und *3*.  Ihr gebt das Flag:  *client-type=beta* ein (geht auch während des Faltens).

*a*) Die nächste WU ist eine *8018*: (so war es bei mir)
Der Client läd den *Core_15 V2.25* und beginnt zu falten - man "verliert" dadurch bei einer GTX 460 etwa 4-4,5K PPD! Das gilt dann auch für alle nachfolgenden "normalen" WU´s.
Anschliessemd erhält man - irgendwann - eine 8057er WU. Der Client läd automatisch den *beta-Core_15 V2.25* nach und es folgt der "Punkteregen".
An den Faltergebnissen der anderen WU´s ändert sich dadurch nichts mehr . . . 

*b*) Die nächste WU ist eine *8057*:
Der Client läd automatisch den *beta-Core_15 V2.25* nach und es beginnt der "Punkteregen", mit folgendem Unterschied:
Eine spätere 8018 wird ebenfalls mit dem *beta-Core* berechnet - mit demselben Punkteverlust 
*Aber*: Eine z. B. *8043*er WU nutzt weiterhin den *Core_15 V2.22* - *ohne *Punkteverlust (bei meiner GTX 460, während meiner Abwesenheit)  
Welche WU´s noch vom "alten" Core profitieren, kann ich - bis jetzt - mangels "Zuweisung" nicht sagen . . . 

Um im *a-*Fall die "*nicht-8018er WU´s*" auch wieder ohne Punkteverlust falten zu können, hilft es, den *Core_15 V2.25* "händisch" durch *V2.22* zu ersetzen. Er hat eine Größe von 4.576KB (4,46 MiB) . . . 


*Alle Klarheiten beseitigt? *
Dann hat dieser Post sein Ziel erreicht   



Gez:

Euer "Dr. Markus Sommer"


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. November 2012)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Und ich bekomme um´s Verrecken keine 8057.
> Kann mal bitte jemand nen Screenshot posten, ich glaube langsam, dass ich mit dem Eintrag von "beta" nen Fehler mache.


Ich hoffe mein Screenhot ist verständlich. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uwe64LE (18. November 2012)

Danke für den Screenshot. Ich hab es genau so gemacht und ich hab im Fermi Ordner sowohl einen Fah15- als auch einen beta-Ordner.
Da ich kein 24/7 Falter bin, wurde der client inzwischen auch schon mehrfach beendet und neu gestartet.

Trotzdem keine 8057. Momentan läuft auf beiden wieder 8018 mit V2.25


----------



## mihapiha (18. November 2012)

Beste Woche überhaupt mit rund 6 Millionen PPD durchschnittlich und 42 Millionen insgesamt.  
Tolle Teamleistung; Ich glaube die "naiven" Ziele von vor 2 Wochen werden wir in dem Monat locker knacken, deswegen stelle ich für die nächste Woche ein neues Ziel auf:


*50 Millionen Punkte in einer Woche!*


Ich darf mich auch wieder mit ein paar P8102 WUs beteiligen (hoffe ich mal) sodass von meiner Seite jetzt auch wieder einiges mehr an PPD rein kommt.


----------



## Bumblebee (18. November 2012)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Danke für den Screenshot. Ich hab es genau so gemacht und ich hab im Fermi Ordner sowohl einen Fah15- als auch einen beta-Ordner.
> Da ich kein 24/7 Falter bin, wurde der client inzwischen auch schon mehrfach beendet und neu gestartet.
> 
> Trotzdem keine 8057. Momentan läuft auf beiden wieder 8018 mit V2.25


 
Stelle auf alle Fälle sicher, dass du im FAH15-Ordner (auch beta) den V2.2*2* drinne hast
Dann (wie im guten Post von Amigafan nochmals deutlich gemacht) hast du wenigstens bei den 8018 keinen Punkteverlust


----------



## Amigafan (18. November 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Stelle auf alle Fälle sicher, dass du im FAH15-Ordner (nicht beta) den V2.2*2* drinne hast
> Dann (wie im guten Post von Amigafan nochmals deutlich gemacht) hast du wenigstens bei den 8018 keinen Punkteverlust


 

Vielleicht ist meine Erklärung doch zu verwirrend, wenn sogar unser Bumblebee die falschen "Schlüsse" zieht   

Noch einmal:
Wer *beta*-faltet, *verliert immer* bei den *8018* Punkte, aber mit *V2.22* werden *andere WU´s* (* z. B. 8043*) *ohne* Punktverlust gefaltet . . . 


Puh . . . - schwierige "Geburt"


----------



## ernei (18. November 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Dass das *Thema* geschlossen wurde heisst ja nicht, dass man sich dazu nicht mehr äussern darf
> 
> Mal aber noch was anderes...
> 
> ...



Habe das selbe Problem bei meiner 560TI jetzt auch, bin inzwischen aus 850 Mhz runter, allerdings beim 6er Klient.
Hat jemand etwas gefunden, wie ich das dort einstellen kann?


----------



## Uwe64LE (18. November 2012)

Ich hab heute Nacht einen anderen Weg ausprobiert, der jedoch auch nicht zum Ziel geführt hat.

Habe den GPU client pausiert, den Work Ordner gelöscht und dann auch den Core_15 Ordner gelöscht (den beta Ordner aber nicht gelöscht).
Danach den GPU slot entfernt und wieder neu erstellt. Beim neu Erstellen gleich das beta Flag gesetzt.
Was zieht er sich? Klar, 8018.

Ganzen Vorgang wiederholt. Wieder 8018.

Ich habs nun aufgegeben. Falte nun nur noch SMP mit v7 und GPU wieder mit v6.
Da bringt die 8044 wenigstens 11.400 PPD. Ziemlich frustrierend.

@ernei
Die Frage, welche species zu welcher GraKa gehört, hab ich auch schon mal gestellt.
Irgendwie ist das allerdings untergegangen.


----------



## Bumblebee (18. November 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Noch einmal:
> Wer *beta*-faltet, *verliert immer* bei den *8018* Punkte, aber mit *V2.22* werden *andere WU´s* (* z. B. 8043*) *ohne* Punktverlust gefaltet . . .


 
Widerspruch - euer Ehren 

Wenn der V2.22 in den entsprechenden Ordnern steckt gibt es (zumindest bei mir) keinen Punkteverlust bei den 8018
Konkret: GTX560Ti unter V7 mit 2.22 ergibt momentan *20496.33* PPD



Uwe64LE schrieb:


> @ernei
> Die Frage, welche species zu welcher GraKa gehört, hab ich auch schon mal gestellt.
> Irgendwie ist das allerdings untergegangen.



Nicht so richtig untergegangen - ich hatte damals auch geschrieben, dass es keine wirklich schlüssige Liste gibt


----------



## Amigafan (18. November 2012)

*@Uwe64LE*

Es reicht *nicht* aus, nur den Work-Ordner zu leeren. 

Client Version 7:
Zusätzlich solltest Du auch die *.db*-Dateien sowohl im Hauptverzeichnis als auch im Work-Ordner löschen - sonst liefert Dir Stanford immer wieder denselben WU-Type bzw. dieselbe WU 

Client Version 6:
Zusätzlich solltest Du im Hauptverzeichnis die Dateien *queue.dat* unt *unitinfo.txt* löschen.

Diese Dateien enthalten nämlich die Infos über zuletzt erhaltene/begonnene WU´s . . . 

Und noch einen Tipp:
Kopiere (per Hand) die Version *2.22* des Core 15 in den Fermi/Core_15.fah-Ordner - damit stellst Du sicher, dass andere WU´s diesen noch nutzen können.
Tust Du das nicht, wird auch dorthin die Version 2.25 automatsch installiert - "Punktverlust" garantiert!


*@ernei*

Vielleicht hilft die Neuinstallation des Clieten, eventuell eines neueren Graka-Treibers weiter . . . - hatte dieses Problem noch nicht


Edit
*@Bumblebee*

Widerspruch ist nicht erlaubt  

Scherz beiseite - welche Client-Version und welchen Graka-Treiber benutzt Du?

Bei mir hat sich unter Client V7.1.52 mit Treiber 301.42 unter WinXP (GTX 460)  mein oben erläutertes Verhalten ergeben - und auch mit Client V7.2.9 mit Treiber 306.23 unter Win7 64bit (GTS 450) dasselbe "Spiel"


----------



## Bumblebee (18. November 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> *@Bumblebee*
> Scherz beiseite - welche Client-Version und welchen Graka-Treiber benutzt Du?
> 
> Bei mir hat sich unter Client V7.1.52 mit Treiber 301.42 unter WinXP (GTX 460) mein oben erläutertes Verhalten ergeben - und auch mit Client V7.2.9 mit Treiber 306.23 unter Win7 64bit (GTS 450) dasselbe "Spiel"



GraKa-Treiber 306.97 / Folding-Client V7.2.9


----------



## Amigafan (18. November 2012)

*@Core-Version und langsame Berechnung*

*Lösung gefunden*

Endlich die ultimative Lösung aller Probleme mit "lamgsamer" Core-Version *2.25* gefunden und mit beiden Grakas verifiziert.

Das Problem liegt an Version *2.25* als "Berechnungsgrundlage" (war ja bekannt, aber . . . )


*Lösung:*

Sowohl im Ordner *Core_15.fah* als auch im Ordner *beta/Core_15.fah* die Version *2.22* hineinkopieren!

Aber:
Bitte erst mit dem "Neubeginn einer WU" - sonst wird der Core wieder automatisch "geupdated"


*Lohn der Arbeit:*
1. Alle "alten" WU´s werden wieder mit voller "Punkteausbeute" berechnet - schon mal ein Fortschritt . . .   

2. Alle *8057er *WU´s werden in der Berechnung *ebenfalls beschleunigt*!
Meine *GTS 450*, die sich nach der Umstellung gleich eine *8057er* "gezogen" hat, berechnet diese mit Hilfe des *Core V2.22* - *auf dem Niveau meiner GTX 460*  


Daraus ergeben sich folgende Daten:

*GTS 450* 850/1700MHz, 1000MHz GDR5, *Core-V2.22*:  *WU 8057* (0,775,17) 14.8K estim. Credits, *67K PPD*, *3m11s* (vorher: *44,8K PPD* bei *4m9s*!)

*Eine Steigerung um sagenhafte 50%*   

Wenn das kein Erfolg ist . . .  

Beides unter Client-Version 7.2.9 mit neustem WHQL 306.97 (WinXP) bzw Beta 310.54 (Win7 Pro 64bit)


----------



## T0M@0 (18. November 2012)

und wo bekommt man den 2.22 her? Und wie verhindert man, dass er sich irgendwann wieder den 2.25 zieht?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. November 2012)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> und wo bekommt man den 2.22 her? Und wie verhindert man, dass er sich irgendwann wieder den 2.25 zieht?


und wo ist der Ordner (Win7)? ^
Ich finde zwar den FahClient-Ordner, aber nicht den Ordner mit den Cores.


----------



## Uwe64LE (18. November 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Nicht so richtig untergegangen - ich hatte damals auch geschrieben, dass es keine wirklich schlüssige Liste gibt


Sorry, dann ist es bei mir "untergegangen" 

@A.Meier
Der Pfad steht am Anfang der Log Datei. Irgendwas mit AMD ... NVidia...
Da bei mir gerade v6 läuft, kann ich´s dir leider nicht kopieren.


----------



## Bumblebee (18. November 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> *Lösung:*
> 
> Sowohl im Ordner *Core_15.fah* als auch im Ordner *beta/Core_15.fah* die Version *2.22* hineinkopieren!
> 
> Beides unter Client-Version 7.2.9 mit neustem WHQL 306.97 (WinXP) bzw Beta 310.54 (Win7 Pro 64bit)


 
Sag ich doch - es glaubt mir nur keiner 

V 2.22 Link: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...-folding-home-thread-ii-core_15.fah_v2.22.zip

Wo muss er hin?

Sofern alles default installiert ist: "C:/Benutzer/=>dein Name<=/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/beta/Core_15.fah/FahCore_15.exe"

*Nachtrag*:
Es ist sinnvoll von Zeit zu Zeit zu überprüfen ob noch die Version 2.22 aktiv ist
Nach (WIN)-Updates hat er sich teilweise wieder den V2.25 geholt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uwe64LE (18. November 2012)

@Bumble
Vielen Dank für den Link.

In 10 Min ist meine v6 WU fertig. Dann starte ich doch nochmal einen Versuch


----------



## Amigafan (18. November 2012)

Du warst schneller, Bumblebee . . .  

Bitte aber auch in "C:/Benutzer/=>dein  Name<=/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_15.fah/FahCore_15.exe" kopieren.


*@TOM@0*

Sobald der Client bereits einmal mit dem beta-Flag gestartet wurde und sich beide Ordner (Core_15.fah und beta) im Ordner Fermi befinden, kommt es zu keinem Update mehr.


----------



## Schmidde (18. November 2012)

Perfekt, auch gleich mal den 2.22er eingefügt 


Edit:
TPF einer 8057 ging von 2:30min auf 1:52 zurück 
Macht am Ende die von Amigafan beschriebenen 50% plus (von ca 100k PPD auf 150kPPD)


----------



## acer86 (18. November 2012)

Back in the Top 20

Eigentlich hatte ich mir für dieses Jahr das Ziel Gesetzt die 11Mille voll zu machen (bevor es die 8057er gab) jetzt kan ich es kaum fassen das ich mit Freizeit falten und mit mein kleinen sys es wieder in die Top 20 geschafft habe

*EDIT:*    Ich werd Bekloppt!! Der Tip von euch mit dem 2.22er Core ist ja Wahnsinn von 115000PPD auf 173000PPD, ich sitz immer noch vor dem Client und kan es nicht glauben das die olle GTX560ti so dermaßen Abrockt


Vielen Dank dafür, man muss es nur immer wieder Sagen es gibt kein Besseres F@H Team als dieses Hier!!


----------



## mihapiha (18. November 2012)

Das ist wirklich bemerkenswert was die Grafikkarten an Punkten herausholen. Ganz besonders wenn ich darüber nachdenke wie schwer es noch vor einiger Zeit was 100.000 PPD zu erfalten. Und jetzt sind die Top 12 des Teams locker drüber. Und picar ist noch immer MIA, trotzdem kommen die Rekorde nur so geflogen. Wirklich unglaublich.

Ich habe jetzt fast bedenken, ob es klug war soviel Geld für meine Faltfarm hinzublättern. Man bedenke ich hätte mir auch eine 6x 660TI Faltfarm bauen können... Aber mit 8102 WUs komm ich ja auch an 700k PPD, was unglaublich ist.

Vielleicht kommt ja noch eine zweite Faltfarm, damit ich die 1M PPD knacke


----------



## T0M@0 (18. November 2012)

Danke @ALL mit dem 2.22 Core mach ich nun locker 8000PPD mehr bei der 8018 Wu


----------



## mattinator (18. November 2012)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Danke @ALL mit dem 2.22 Core mach ich nun locker 8000PPD mehr bei der 8018 Wu


 
Hinweis an alle "Kepler-Falter": bei meiner GTX 660 Ti ging der 2.22-er Core wie erwartet "voll nach hinten" los. 12% CPU des FahCore-Prozesses der GPU auf meinem Sys (also ein virtueller Kern voll ausgelastet), das System laggt total und kein erkennbarer Progress des GPU-Projektes. Habe den 2.25-er wiederhergestellt und das 8057-er Projekt läuft mit den gewohnten Werten.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. November 2012)

Langsam kann ich mihapiha echt gut verstehen:
Durch den Kniff mit dem 2.22-Core erfaltet jede meiner beiden 460er bei den P8057 110kPPD , zusammen mit meiner GTS450 die rund 70kPPD erfalten soll komme ich auf 290kPPD > knappe 50kPPD mehr als mein Server. 

Falls dieses Punkteniveau wirklich Alltag werden sollte, spricht nur noch die Energieeffizienz für die Server. 


Langsam frag ich mich ob diese ganze P8057-Geschichte nicht einfach nur ein kurzzeitiges Lockangebot zum V7-falten sein soll.


----------



## Thosch (19. November 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> ...
> Langsam frag ich mich ob diese ganze P8057-Geschichte nicht einfach nur ein kurzzeitiges Lockangebot zum V7-falten sein soll.


 ... initiiert und forciert von den entspr. GraKa-Herstellern ... ein Schelm wer Böses dabei denkt ... oder an Verschwörung ...  ...  ...


----------



## Malkolm (19. November 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Falls dieses Punkteniveau wirklich Alltag werden sollte, spricht nur noch die Energieeffizienz für die Server.


 
Was heißt denn "nur noch"? Das ist doch meiner Meinung DAS argument schlechthin.


----------



## T0M@0 (19. November 2012)

Boa, gerade eine 8057 bekommen. Macht mit dem 2.22 Core nun 200000 PPD bei der GTX580@806Mhz


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. November 2012)

Malkolm schrieb:
			
		

> Was heißt denn "nur noch"? Das ist doch meiner Meinung DAS argument schlechthin.


Ich bin auch deiner Meinung, aber die meisten Falter werden das aus Anschaffungskostengründen anderst sehen:
Die hohe Energieeffizienz muß sich teuer erkauft werden und das holt man niemals beim Falten wieder rein > folglich nimmt man den höheren Stromverbrauch in Kauf.


----------



## Bumblebee (19. November 2012)

mattinator schrieb:


> Hinweis an alle "Kepler-Falter": bei meiner GTX 660 Ti ging der 2.22-er Core wie erwartet "voll nach hinten" los. 12% CPU des FahCore-Prozesses der GPU auf meinem Sys (also ein virtueller Kern voll ausgelastet), das System laggt total und kein erkennbarer Progress des GPU-Projektes. Habe den 2.25-er wiederhergestellt und das 8057-er Projekt läuft mit den gewohnten Werten.



... ich wusste doch, dass ich noch was vergessen hatte - sorry 

Da hat mattinator maximal recht; der "2.22-Trick" ist nur für FERMI's geeignet
Die Kepler *braucht* den V2.25 - in Kombination mit dem neuesten Clienten (7.2.9) um sauber zu laufen

@ Server vs. GraKa-Rush
Stimmt schon, momentan purzeln die Punkte *extrem* ins Körbchen aber wie lange das anhält wird sich zeigen
Ich profitiere (und dadurch das Team) maximal von dem Umstand; doch wenn es mal wieder "normal" läuft werden die Server immer noch ein sicherer Wert sein

Inwieweit das ganze ein "Lockangebot" für den V7 ist sei dahingestellt; ebenso ist es möglich, dass *N_VIDIA* seine Finger drinne hat

Auch untenstehendes Bild sagt ja einiges aus; mit der momentanen Faltleistung wird EVGA die (H) in 2.3 Monaten eingeholt haben 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## T0M@0 (19. November 2012)

Meine gtx580 hat sich gerade wieder den 2.25 gezogen  und kaut gerade eine 7625


----------



## Bumblebee (19. November 2012)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Meine gtx580 hat sich gerade wieder den 2.25 gezogen  und kaut gerade eine 7625



Wohin??
In den beta-Ordner oder den "normalen"??

Hau einfach den 2.22 wieder rein - einfach....

- pausieren
- quitten
- V2.22 in alle relevanten Ordner

- FAH wieder starten / funzt


----------



## T0M@0 (19. November 2012)

Diese wu lässt sich nicht mit dem 2.22 falten. Sagt dann Core outdated und zieht dann den neuen Core... Beta Ordner...


----------



## davidof2001 (19. November 2012)

Genau. Und ich habe eine 7624 bekommen.
Und aktuell bekomme ich dann noch diese Meldung:


```
10:10:36:WU00:FS00:0x15:Folding@home Core Shutdown: CORE_OUTDATED
10:10:36:WARNING:WU00:FS00:FahCore returned: CORE_OUTDATED (110 = 0x6e)
10:10:36:WU00:FS00:Downloading core from [URL]http://www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/x86/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_15.fah[/URL]
10:10:36:WU00:FS00:Connecting to [URL="http://www.stanford.edu:80"]www.stanford.edu:80[/URL]
10:10:37:WU00:FS00:FahCore 15: Downloading 1.88MiB
10:10:43:WU00:FS00:FahCore 15: 56.65%
10:10:47:WU00:FS00:FahCore 15: Download complete
10:10:47:WU00:FS00:Valid core signature
10:10:47:WARNING:WU00:FS00:FahCore has not changed since last download, aborting core update
```
 
Hätte ich es nur so gelassen wie es war.


----------



## acer86 (19. November 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ich bin auch deiner Meinung, aber die meisten Falter werden das aus Anschaffungskostengründen anderst sehen:
> Die hohe Energieeffizienz muß sich teuer erkauft werden und das holt man niemals beim Falten wieder rein > folglich nimmt man den höheren Stromverbrauch in Kauf.


 
Die Energie Einsparung Server gegen GPU ist nur noch gering, z.b. die Kepler Karten, GTX690  macht 300000PPD + bei 300Watt ist also gleich auf mit ein Aktuellen Server system oder auch 2X GTX660TI.

und wen erst mal das Update der Kepler Karten auf den Markt kommt in Form der GTX7XX dan wird es in Sachen Effizienz 50/50 Stehen wen nicht besser für die GPU´s, von den Anschaffungskosten gar nicht erst zu sprechen.


----------



## Malkolm (19. November 2012)

P7624 ist ein reines Core 2.25 Projekt. Wenn man also ein solches zugewiesen bekommt, updated sich der Core zwangsläufig.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. November 2012)

@acer86: Vorrausgesetzt das dieses hohe Punkteniveau den Beta-Status überlebt > ich persönlich halte es für am wahrscheinlichsten das sich die Punkte zwisch 50 und 75% einpendeln.

Ps.: Ich kämpfe nach wie vor mit mir selber ob ich doch die GTS450 einbauen soll oder nicht: was mich momentan davon abhält sind die Risse im Plexiglasoberteil der einen 460er > momentan ist sie wieder dicht, aber ich habe Bedenken das sie wieder undicht wird wen ich mich daran zu schaffen mache.


----------



## Amigafan (19. November 2012)

Endlich. . . 

Zum ersten Mal macht sich der erhöhte Punkteausstoß der 8057er WU´s auch bei mir bemerkbar 
Es hat tatsächlich die gesamte letzte Woche gebraucht , um mit den 8057er WU´s meine verlorenen Bonuspunkte der einen big-WU auszugleichen - jetzt steigen auch meine avg-Punkte . ..


----------



## T0M@0 (19. November 2012)

davidof2001 schrieb:
			
		

> Genau. Und ich habe eine 7624 bekommen.
> Und aktuell bekomme ich dann noch diese Meldung:
> 
> 10:10:36:WU00:FS00:0x15:Folding@home Core Shutdown: CORE_OUTDATED
> ...



Musst den Core löschen und den Client neu starten.


----------



## davidof2001 (19. November 2012)

Jo, hab ich mittlerweile auch gemacht.
Naja, dann schafft die Kleine heute halt nur eine einzige WU. Die muss ja immerhin auch gerechnet werden. Ab morgen geht es dann wieder richtig weiter.


----------



## T0M@0 (19. November 2012)

Wäre ja nicht so schlimm, wenn sie nicht nur 12000 ppd machen würde


----------



## davidof2001 (19. November 2012)

Bei mir nur 8900 PPD. Das zieht sich ganz schön.


----------



## robbi1204 (19. November 2012)

Der "V2.22 Trick" hat meine TPF bei den 8057er von 4:27 auf 3:30 gesenkt und somit die PPD von ca 40000 auf 59000 angehoben .


----------



## Schmidde (19. November 2012)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Meine gtx580 hat sich gerade wieder den 2.25 gezogen  und kaut gerade eine 7625


 

Same here bei einer 7623 
Die will auch *unbedingt* den 2.25er 


Außerdem fehlen mir von heute Nacht noch die Punkte einer 8102er :huh: :heul:
Sind da


----------



## Bumblebee (19. November 2012)

Aua - das tut ganz schön weh 
Und ich meine nicht, dass die 8057 weniger werden - da musste man ja realistischerweise auch damit rechnen

Nein, ich meine die 7624 und 7625 die im Moment grad auf meinen beiden GTX570 laufen
Anstelle der "üblichen" rund 23 KPPD (8018) sind es jetzt gerade mal noch gut 11 KPPD 

Das ist dann wieder mal ziemlich  - aber da müssen wir (auch) durch

Ein erfreuliches *Update*:
Die beiden GTX570 haben sich nun wieder 8057er geholt und falten sie mit der (im beta-Ordner noch vorhandenen) V2.22


----------



## computertod (19. November 2012)

```
[08:54:43] + Attempting to send results [November 19 08:54:43 UTC]
[08:54:43] Gpu type=3 species=21.
[08:54:46] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[08:54:46] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)
[08:54:46]     (171.67.108.143:8080)
[08:54:46] + Retrying using alternative port
[08:54:50] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[08:54:50] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)
[08:54:50]     (171.67.108.143:80)
[08:54:50] - Error: Could not transmit unit 06 (completed November 19) to work server.
[08:54:50]   Keeping unit 06 in queue.
[08:54:50] Project: 8054 (Run 0, Clone 1722, Gen 40)


[08:54:50] + Attempting to send results [November 19 08:54:50 UTC]
[08:54:50] Gpu type=3 species=21.
[08:54:53] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[08:54:53] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)
[08:54:53]     (171.67.108.143:8080)
[08:54:53] + Retrying using alternative port
[08:54:56] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[08:54:56] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)
[08:54:56]     (171.67.108.143:80)
[08:54:56] - Error: Could not transmit unit 06 (completed November 19) to work server.


[08:54:56] + Attempting to send results [November 19 08:54:56 UTC]
[08:54:56] Gpu type=3 species=21.
[08:55:05] + Results successfully sent
[08:55:05] Thank you for your contribution to Folding@Home.
[08:55:05] + Number of Units Completed: 564

[08:55:05]   Successfully sent unit 06 to Collection server.
[08:55:06] - Preparing to get new work unit...
[08:55:06] Cleaning up work directory
[08:55:06] + Attempting to get work packet
[08:55:06] Gpu type=3 species=21.
[08:55:06] - Connecting to assignment server
[08:55:07] - Successful: assigned to (171.67.108.11).
[08:55:07] + News From Folding@Home: Welcome to Folding@Home
[08:55:07] Loaded queue successfully.
[08:55:07] Gpu type=3 species=21.
[08:55:10] + Closed connections
[08:55:10] 
[08:55:10] + Processing work unit
[08:55:10] Core required: FahCore_11.exe
[08:55:10] Core not found.
[08:55:10] - Core is not present or corrupted.
[08:55:10] - Attempting to download new core...
[08:55:10] + Downloading new core: FahCore_11.exe
[08:55:10] - Error: HTTP GET returned error code 404
[08:55:10] + Error: Could not download core
[08:55:10] + Core download error (#2), waiting before retry...

[08:55:26] + Downloading new core: FahCore_11.exe
[08:55:27] - Error: HTTP GET returned error code 404
[08:55:27] + Error: Could not download core
[08:55:27] + Core download error (#3), waiting before retry...

[08:55:44] + Downloading new core: FahCore_11.exe
[08:55:45] - Error: HTTP GET returned error code 404
[08:55:45] + Error: Could not download core
[08:55:45] + Core download error (#4), waiting before retry...

[08:56:18] + Downloading new core: FahCore_11.exe
[08:56:19] - Error: HTTP GET returned error code 404
[08:56:19] + Error: Could not download core
[08:56:19] + Core download error (#5), waiting before retry...

[08:57:07] + Downloading new core: FahCore_11.exe
[08:57:08] - Error: HTTP GET returned error code 404
[08:57:08] + Error: Could not download core
[08:57:08] + Core download error (#6), waiting before retry...

[08:58:29] + Downloading new core: FahCore_11.exe
[08:58:30] - Error: HTTP GET returned error code 404
[08:58:30] + Error: Could not download core
[08:58:30] + Core download error (#7), waiting before retry...

[09:01:15] + Downloading new core: FahCore_11.exe
[09:01:15] - Error: HTTP GET returned error code 404
[09:01:15] + Error: Could not download core
[09:01:15] + Core download error (#8), waiting before retry...

[09:06:37] + Downloading new core: FahCore_11.exe
[09:06:38] - Error: HTTP GET returned error code 404
[09:06:38] + Error: Could not download core
[09:06:38] + Core download error (#9), waiting before retry...

[09:17:20] + Downloading new core: FahCore_11.exe
[09:17:20] - Error: HTTP GET returned error code 404
[09:17:20] + Error: Could not download core
[09:17:20] + Core download error (#10), waiting before retry...

[09:38:41] + Downloading new core: FahCore_11.exe
[09:38:41] - Error: HTTP GET returned error code 404
[09:38:41] + Error: Could not download core
[09:38:41] + Core download error (#11), waiting before retry...

[10:21:35] + Downloading new core: FahCore_11.exe
[10:21:36] - Error: HTTP GET returned error code 404
[10:21:36] + Error: Could not download core
[10:21:36] + Core download error (#12), waiting before retry...

[11:09:42] + Downloading new core: FahCore_11.exe
[11:09:43] - Error: HTTP GET returned error code 404
[11:09:43] + Error: Could not download core
[11:09:43] + Core download error (#13), waiting before retry...

[11:57:45] + Downloading new core: FahCore_11.exe
[11:57:48] - Error: HTTP GET returned error code 404
[11:57:48] + Error: Could not download core
[11:57:48] + Core download error (#14), waiting before retry...

[12:45:51] + Downloading new core: FahCore_11.exe
[12:45:51] - Error: HTTP GET returned error code 404
[12:45:51] + Error: Could not download core
[12:45:51] + Core download error (#15), waiting before retry...

[13:33:53] + Downloading new core: FahCore_11.exe
[13:33:55] - Error: HTTP GET returned error code 404
[13:33:55] + Error: Could not download core
[13:33:55] + Core download error (#16), waiting before retry...

[14:22:07] + Downloading new core: FahCore_11.exe
[14:22:09] - Error: HTTP GET returned error code 404
[14:22:09] + Error: Could not download core
[14:22:09] + Core download error (#17), waiting before retry...

[15:10:11] + Downloading new core: FahCore_11.exe
[15:10:12] - Error: HTTP GET returned error code 404
[15:10:12] + Error: Could not download core
[15:10:12] + Core download error (#18), waiting before retry...

[15:58:25] + Downloading new core: FahCore_11.exe
[15:58:26] - Error: HTTP GET returned error code 404
[15:58:26] + Error: Could not download core
[15:58:26] + Core download error (#19), waiting before retry...

[16:46:40] + Downloading new core: FahCore_11.exe
[16:46:41] - Error: HTTP GET returned error code 404
[16:46:41] + Error: Could not download core
[16:46:41] + Core download error (#20), waiting before retry...
```

weis jemand was da los ist?
das er die WU erst beim 2. mal losgeworden ist ist klar, aber der Rest? 
an Firewall/Antivirus liegts jedenfalls nicht

im Ordner liegt nur die FahCore_15.exe


----------



## Malkolm (19. November 2012)

Im Zweifel wars nur eine temporäre Überlastung des Servers.


----------



## computertod (19. November 2012)

naja, es funktioniert ja schon seit heute morgen nicht


----------



## MessmakerOC (19. November 2012)

1000er-Party   

Klick


----------



## nfsgame (19. November 2012)

Irgendwas stimmt hier nicht ...


```
15:57:18:WARNING:WU01:FS01:Missing original Unit data, cannot send dump report
15:57:31:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from 'assign3.stanford.edu:8080': Could not get IP address for assign3.stanford.edu: Der angegebene Host ist unbekannt.
```

Der Dualcore idlet nun vor sich hin und lässt sich nicht mehr zum Arbeiten überreden...


----------



## T0M@0 (19. November 2012)

DNS Problem?


----------



## nfsgame (19. November 2012)

Hab ich zeitweise im ganzen Haus, weil die Telekom es irgendwie nicht geschissen bekommt unser DSL768 stabil zu bekommen. Aber immer nur ein paar Minuten. Der Client meldet das schon die ganze Zeit, auch nach Neustart und neuer IP.


----------



## T0M@0 (19. November 2012)

Teste mal 8.8.8.8 als DNS Server.


----------



## Uwe64LE (20. November 2012)

Ich darf es auch noch erleben. Fange heute erst 2 Stunden später an zu arbeiten.
Deswegen läuft mein Rechner noch und hat sich endlich seine erste 8057 gezogen.
Die GTS 450 schafft 66.580 PPD bei einer TPF von 3:10 Min. Macht 14.641 Punkte. 

Ich will mehr davon.


----------



## mihapiha (20. November 2012)

Ein Bild sagt bekanntlich mehr als 1000 Worte. So soll es weiter gehen!!!


----------



## Abductee (20. November 2012)

Updates überfällig?


----------



## wolf7 (20. November 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> Updates überfällig?


 
bekommt man dieses beschissene Dreieck eig überhaupt iwi weg? weil eig hab ich ja alle updates laut anleitung deaktiviert, aber ich bekomme dieses dreieck auch auf jedem meiner linux vms.


----------



## Abductee (20. November 2012)

Unter Linux Mint dreh ich die Zeit in der immer periodisch nach Updates sucht auf 0min, da kommt das dann nicht mehr.


----------



## Thosch (20. November 2012)

Hab gestern mir auch mal alles zum "2.22-er-Trick" durchgelesen und in die Tat umgesetzt. Ist schon erstaunlich was da geht.
560Ti:  TPF v. 2:15min -> 1:45min gesunken; PPD v. 112k -> 156,6k gestiegen
630M:  TPF v. 9:50min -> 7:08min gesunken; PPD v. 12,2k -> 17,4k gestiegen ...  ...

Bleibt nur noch so ein Hintergedanke wg. des Hacks ... angen. die WUs werden durch den falschen Client nicht exakt/richtig genug/falsch berechnet, könnten die darauf schliessen das es ein fehlerhaftes Projekt sei und es beenden ...  ...  ...
Aber ist nur so`ne Überlegung ...    ...    ...


----------



## Malkolm (20. November 2012)

Alle WUs haben eine Mindestanforderung bezüglich des Cores. Wird diese erfüllt, spricht nichts dagegen, dass diese WUs auch richtig berechnet werden. Wird diese nicht erfüllt, wird die WU erst garnicht gerechnet.
Die 8057er haben z.B. Core 2.22 als Mindestanforderung. Die neuen 7xxxer den 2.25 (deshalb gibt es da auch immer ein forciertes Core-Update).


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. November 2012)

Uwe64LE schrieb:
			
		

> Deswegen läuft mein Rechner noch und hat sich endlich seine erste 8057 gezogen.
> Die GTS 450 schafft 66.580 PPD bei einer TPF von 3:10 Min. Macht 14.641 Punkte.


Danke für den Bericht.

Hab es gestern auch testen wollen, mußte aber den Test abbrechen weil das Kühlwasser viel zu warm wurde > das Multimediacenter ist zu sehr auf silent ausgerichtet.


----------



## mihapiha (20. November 2012)

verdammt, nach nur 4 P8102 WUs laufen wieder die 8101er... 

Schade. Ich bin zwar froh, dass es wieder ein paar 8102er gegeben hat, aber es ärgert mich etwas, dass ich die nicht wochenlag bekomme wie Wolf_Team_Leader.


----------



## wolf7 (20. November 2012)

sind stanford etwa die A4 WUs ausgegangen? weil selbst der eine V7er Client der noch für mich faltet, bekommt in letzter Zeit nur noch A3 WUs (um genau zu sein faltet der irgendwelche 11000er Projekte mit durchschnittlicher Punkteausbeute)


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. November 2012)

@mihapiha: Bitte hör endlich auf zu jammern: du bist der, der bis jetzt am meisten P8102 in unserem Team hatte!
Du beklagst dich du hättest zu wenige bekommen, andere hatten viel weniger, z.B. Ich hatte bis jetzt 3 oder 4 Stück!
Weiß der Geier was der Wolf_Team_Leader getrieben hatte das er zwei Wochen lang welche hatte, aber das war definitiv nicht normal!!!

Ich versteh dich ja, aber bitte nimm in Zukunft mehr Rücksicht auf uns anderen Serverfalter, die nicht so ein Riesenglück bei der P8102-Vergabe haben.

Danke im Vorraus.


----------



## Thosch (20. November 2012)

wolf7 schrieb:


> sind stanford etwa die A4 WUs ausgegangen? weil selbst der eine V7er Client der noch für mich faltet, bekommt in letzter Zeit nur noch A3 WUs (um genau zu sein faltet der irgendwelche 11000er Projekte mit durchschnittlicher Punkteausbeute)


 Kann ich so nicht bekräftigen, mein Laptop hat ne 7809 und mein Ph.X6 1073 ...  ... hat ne 8049, beides a4-Cores. ...  ... aber solche "5-stelligen" hatte ich auch schon.


----------



## mihapiha (20. November 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @mihapiha: Bitte hör endlich auf zu jammern: du bist der, der bis jetzt am meisten P8102 in unserem Team hatte!
> Du beklagst dich du hättest zu wenige bekommen, andere hatten viel weniger, z.B. Ich hatte bis jetzt 3 oder 4 Stück!
> Weiß der Geier was der Wolf_Team_Leader getrieben hatte das er zwei Wochen lang welche hatte, aber das war definitiv nicht normal!!!
> 
> ...


 
 Ich wollte keinen zu nahe treten. Und ich wusste auch nicht dass die 8102er so selten sind... Tut mir leid...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. November 2012)

mihapiha schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wollte keinen zu nahe treten. Und ich wusste auch nicht dass die 8102er so selten sind... Tut mir leid...



Danke für deine Rücksichtnahme > Daumen hoch.


Ps. Wieso gibt es immernoch keine Smileys bei der Forums-App?


----------



## Bumblebee (20. November 2012)

@ mihapiha @Meier @all 

Ja, jeder von uns möchte natürlich nur das allerbeste für sich und seine "Farmen"
Da ist es auch verständlich wenn wir alle nach 8057 gieren und unter permanentem 8102-Entzug leiden

Leider bekommen wir nicht immer alles was wir uns wünschen
Wenn dann ein mihapiha unverhältnismässig viel Glück hat (von Wolf gar nicht zu reden)
oder
wenn ein Bumble dank 8057ern enorm zulegt
ja dann kann das durchaus auch "Eifersucht" generieren

Das darf hier durchaus auch Platz haben
Hab ich übrigens schon erwähnt - ich will endlich wieder eine 8102


----------



## mihapiha (20. November 2012)

Seid ich die neue Faltfarm habe, habe ich ein P8101 zu P8102 Verhältnis von 8:3.
Ich dachte die P8102 WUs kommen (relativ) selten, aber dann in Paketen von ein paar bis anscheinend 17 (wenn Wolf_Team_Leader das max gezogen hat). 

Ich habe auch nicht erwartet zwei Pakete so schnell zu bekommen, aber ich habe gehofft mehr WUs pro Paket zu bekommen. Aber macht euch keine sorgen, wahrscheinlich gibt es jetzt wieder sehr lange keine 8102 WUs für mich...


----------



## Tha_Playah (20. November 2012)

Der v2.22 Trick bei den 8057 Projekt ist ja der Hammer !!!

250K PPD bei meiner GTX 580 bei einer TPF von 1m19s 

http://www.abload.de/img/fah56sgx.png

MFG Tha_Playah


----------



## Schmidde (20. November 2012)

Ja da geht schon einiges 

Dank der 8057er und einer 8102er konnte ich gestern zum ersten mal die "Höhenluft" bei über 200k Avg-PPD schnuppern 
Da werde ich so schnell nicht mehr ran kommen....


----------



## nfsgame (20. November 2012)

Ups, Fehler gefunden ...


----------



## Uwe64LE (20. November 2012)

Schade, hab nur 2 x 8057 bekommen. Als Ausgleich dafür bin ich jetzt mit einer 7626 gestraft, die automatisch wieder auf core15_2.25 umgestellt hat und 
lächerliche 5100 PPD bringt. Was noch viel schlimmer ist: Mein Rechner wird noch die nächsten 18 Stunden blockiert.
Eigentlich müsste man diesen Dreck löschen.


----------



## Amigafan (20. November 2012)

Ihr jammert alle auf verdammt hohem Niveau!

Letzte Woche hab ich durch längere "Annahmeverweigerung" die Bonuspunkte einer 8101 verloren - und gerade einmal mit beiden nVidias soviele 8057er bekommen, dass sich der Punkteverlust in Grenzen hielt (gegenüber dem Falten ohne 8057er, aber mit big-Bonuspunkten).


Und heute . . .    

Kaum hatte ich die Wohnung verlassen, gab es einen Stromausfall - und 10 Stunden Stillstand.  
Prompt ist wieder der Bonus einer 8101 "auf der Strecke geblieben", ganz zu schweigen von den restlichen Bonuspunkten 

Und 8102er WU´s sind leider noch ein "Fehlartikel" 


Was mich aber noch mehr ankotzt:
Ich stimme A.Meier-PS3 vollkommen zu und habe diesen Punkt auch schon einmal angesprochen:
*Dieses Gejammere wegen "zu weniger" WU´s, weil Andere noch mehr hatten:*

*Seid zufrieden mit dem, was Ihr bekommt und stellt Euren Egoismus einmal im Leben zurück!
Ihr sorgt nur für Unmut im Team und zeigt, dass Ihr von der Bedeutung "Teamplayer" keinen blassen Schimmer habt!*


----------



## davidof2001 (21. November 2012)

Meinst du nicht, dass ist etwas sehr sehr sehr sehr hart ausgedrückt?

Immerhin sind wir hier in einem Forum und das ist dafür da seine Meinung äußern zu können. 
Freilich ist es jammern auf hohem Niveau, und WIR sind in der letzten Woche auch sehr verwöhnt worden was die 8057er angeht. 
Und man gewöhnt sich auch immer viel zu schnell an solche Sachen, aber deswegen die anderen Falter als Nicht-Teamplayer hinzustellen, finde ich schon ganz schön frech. 
Mir kommt es eher so vor als ob du ein wenig angesäuert bist, dass du LEIDER eine Big-WU verloren hast und den Verlust gerade so wieder einfahren konntest und deswegen nicht wirklich etwas von dem netten Bonus hattest in der letzten Woche. 
Sei lieber froh dass das hier eine so aktive Community ist wo einem immer mit Rat und Tat zur Seite gestanden wird. 
Lieber nicht immer so viel stänkern.


----------



## PAUI (21. November 2012)

vergisst nicht das es hier um foschungszwecke geht. mir ist es völlig rille was mein Server für WU's kriegt. er kaut seit Tagen auch nur an großen WU's rum, wo er 14 stunden für eine braucht.


----------



## Muschkote (21. November 2012)

Wenn ich mir unsere momentane Teamleistung so anschaue, dann sollte eigentlich nur noch gejubelt werden. 
Alle Verfolger sind abgeschüttelt und und die nächsten Plätze nach vorn rücken auch näher.

Ich finde es auch nicht so geil, das mein Server seit etwa 40 Tagen nur 8101er gesehen hat.


----------



## Thosch (21. November 2012)

Wenn ich jedes mal "angefressen" gewesen wäre weil ne WU am Ar... war ...  ... der Server kaut was er bekommt, bei den andern ist´s genau so. Und großartig beeinflussen kannste es eh nicht was kommt.


----------



## Amigafan (21. November 2012)

Nur mal zu der Kritiker Info:

Ich bin nicht angefressen wegen der verlorenen Punkte - ich habe das nur erwähnt, um zu zeigen, dass es ganz andere Gründe gäbe, zu jammern!

Es gibt aber Falter, bei denen läuft es problemlos - und trotzdem sind diese nicht damit zu frieden wie es läuft und jammern.


*@PAUI*

Du hast Recht - es geht um Forschung - aber neben nicht für unsere "Jammerer" - denen geht es nur um die erzielten Punkte . . .  
Somst würde nicht immer der Vergleich zu Anderen herangezogen, um zu zeigen, wie "benachteiligt" Sie doch sind!


Edit.
*@davidof2001*
Die Wahrheit klingt immer hart . . .


----------



## Bumblebee (21. November 2012)

Ruhig Freunde - ruuuuuuhig

Habe ich nicht hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...-folding-home-thread-ii-2427.html#post4743530 alles gesagt??

Wir müssen uns nicht gegenseitig das Leben schwer(er als nötig) machen
Fakt ist und bleibt; durch das Streben nach möglichst vielen Punkten (eigennützig) werden mehr wissenschaftlich relevante Daten erzeugt (uneigennützig)

In dieser Mischung wird es immer Überlappungen geben; und "Gejammer" und "Neid"
Das ist ganz normal

Und ich persönlich bin der Meinung, dass auch der manchmal entstehende "Faltfrust" hier deponiert werden darf - das gehört zu unserer Freundschaft/Bruderschaft dazu
Ihr dürft mich aber gerne korrigieren - auch das hat hier Platz


----------



## Uwe64LE (21. November 2012)

*Falls* ich einer derjenigen sein sollte, der hier angesprochen wird:
Mich stört weniger der Fakt, das ich erst 3x 8057 bekommen habe, als die Tatsache, dass ich dafür nun schon wieder
mit der zweiten 7623 in Folge "gestraft" werde.
Das hat auch nichts mit Neid den anderen Faltern gegenüber zu tun. Mich stört, das Stanford so ungleichmäßig bepunktet.

*Beispiel* GTS 450:
8057: 66.000 PPD
normal: 10.000 PPD
7623: 5.000 PPD

Ich vergleich mich also nicht mit Servern, sondern nur meine eigene hardware. UNd wenn ich nen ganzen Tag falten muss,
um dann 5000 Punkte zu bekommen, macht mir das keinen Spaß mehr.
Stanford hätte ja auch den extra Bonus für 8057 etwas kleiner machen können und dafür alle *normalen WU* auf 10.000 PPD
*angleichen* können. Ich würde mich auch über 40.000 PPD bei einer 8057 freuen.

Und das darf man ja wohl in einem Forum äußern.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. November 2012)

Ich mag diese Jahreszeit nicht besonders: man hat einfach zuviel Zeit (Freizeit und Arbeit) um über Dinge nachzudenken und zu machen die einem im Sommer nicht in den Sinn kommen bzw. unütz oder kaum Nutzen bringen.
Neustes Unding: ich bau den herumliegenden Radiator (2X80) in den 1090T wieder ein > wenigsten muß ich nichts investieren da alle Teile von der Resterampe kommen.


----------



## wolf7 (21. November 2012)

natürlich ist man neidig, wenn ich mir so angucke, was für Punkte die Geforce einfahren und das mit dem vergleiche, was meine doch recht teure HD6990m einfährt. (das ist ja so wenig, dass sich das Falten net mal lohnt). Hätte ich damals ne billigere GTX560m genommen, die hätte garantiert mehr Punkte generiert, obwohl sie doch deutlich langsamer ist. Aber gut, das war damals noch nicht die Prämisse und die größere von nvidia (glaub die GTX580m oder so) war einfach nur unverschämt teuer für das bissl mehr Leistung.

und in meinem server ist leider einfach kein Platz für ne günstige Nvidia, weil ich mir da nen neues Board + neuen Ram kaufen müsste. --> zu teuer nur fürs falten.


----------



## Bumblebee (21. November 2012)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Mich stört weniger der Fakt, das ich erst 3x 8057 bekommen habe, als die Tatsache, dass ich dafür nun schon wieder
> mit der zweiten 7623 in Folge "gestraft" werde.
> Das hat auch nichts mit Neid den anderen Faltern gegenüber zu tun. Mich stört, das Stanford so ungleichmäßig bepunktet.



Und das sind exakt die springenden Punkte (obwohl ich gar nicht weiss ob es eine Mehrzahl von "springender Punkt" überhaupt gibt)
Es ist einfach frustrierend wenn man weiss was die eigene Hardware eigentlich könnte aber eben nicht leistet
Die "schlechten" WU's müssen auch gefaltet werden - da müssen wir durch und das tun wir auch
Aber es muss auch möglich sein sich entsprechend zu äussern wenn man solche --WU's faltet



Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Und das darf man ja wohl in einem Forum äußern.



Absolut *JA*


----------



## mihapiha (21. November 2012)

bei GPU WUs ist der Unterschied sowieso viel größer... prozentuell gesehen.

Bei SMP Faltern wie bei mir ist es ja nicht so extrem. Es fällt nur so sehr auf weil die WUs so ewig lang gefaltet werden. Selbst mit meinem sehr schnellen Server ist es unwahrscheinlich, dass sich mehr als 2 WUs pro Tag ausgehen... selbst wenn man nach der Arbeit zuhause ankommt, sieht man noch die gleiche WU im Faltprozess. Ich glaube, dass das ein Grund sein könnte, warum sich SMP Falter überproportional aufregen.  

Ich habe nur einen PC der faltet, daher ist mein Blick immer darauf gerichtet. Mit einer zweiten Falfarm wird es sicher besser


----------



## Amigafan (21. November 2012)

*@Bumblebee*

Ich kann und will Dir nur bis zu einem gewissen Punkt recht geben . . . 

1. Fakt ist:
Mit den WU´s, die mehr Punkte als der "Durchschnitt" ergeben (8102, 8057) leistet man *keinen größeren Beitrag* für die Wissenschaft, sondern nur für sich selber.

2.Die Vergabe der WU´s ist von uns nicht beeinflussbar.
Was also soll das Gejammer darüber, dass Andere von dieser einen WU mehr, man selber aber weniger bekommt? 
Ändert dieses Verhalten irgend etwas? 
Und was erwartet der "Jammerer" hier im Forum? Mitgefühl . . . - oder Mitleid . . . ?? 

3. Man faltet, ohne von irgend jemandem *dazu aufgefordert oder gezwungen worden zu sein*.
Das schliesst aber ein, das man sich mit den Gegebenheiten arrangiert - und die sind nun mal so, wie wir sie tagtäglich "erleben".
Also heist das für mich:* falte und akzeptiere - oder lass es!*
Jammern bringt hier nämlich nur eins: Unruhe ins Team!

4. Auffällig ist, dass mehr als 90% der aktiven Falter nicht jammern.
Etwa nur, weil diese von den "guten WU´s" (punktemäßig) verwöhnt werden?
Fakt dazu ist: Es sind die "älteren" Falter, die schon länger dabei sind und noch ganz andere Punkteregionen kennen.
Und in meinen Augen zeigt sich dabei ganz klar: Diese Falten für die Wissenschaft - und akzeptieren das, was dabei "rumkommt" - die Jammerer nur für das eigene Ego (Punkte).
Denn: Keiner von uns weiß genau, welche WU welchen Beitrag leistet!

5. Egoismus ist zwar eine menschliche - nicht immer negative - Eigenschaft, hat aber in einem Team wenig zu suchen, denn:
Ein "Team" von Egoisten ist kein Team und zerbricht sehr schnell.



Fazit:

Vor ein paar Monaten gab es eine solche Diskussion nicht und war auch in meinen Augen undenkbar - und das gibt mir zu denken . . .


----------



## mihapiha (21. November 2012)

Ich falte zumindest auch zum größen Teil weil es mir Spaß macht. Wäre falten nicht ein Hobby von mir, würde ich sicher nicht solche Geldmengen hinein stecken. Ich gebe ganz offen zu, dass ich ohne die Punkte-Tabelle nicht falten würde, da es keinen Spaß macht die Prozente zu beobachten. Da ich mit meinem Hobby auch was gutes für andere Menschen tue, ist mir ganz recht, aber ich mache es gewiss nicht *nur* deswegen. Meine ganze Familie ist im starken Protest hinsichtlich meines F@H-Einsatzes, da sie es für eine Energie- und Geldverschwendung halten, egal wie oft ich ihnen die guten Seiten des Projekts erkläre. Ich muss meine Faltfarm jedes Mal verstecken wenn Geschwister oder Eltern auf Besuch kommen 

Aber meiner Meinung nach geht es für 24/7 Falter nicht nur um die Wissenschaft. Es geht auch um den Spaß! Wenn die Punkte samt Weltranglisten egal wären, würden wir hier nicht in Teams falten. Ich finde es sehr löblich, dass du F@H nur aus wissenschaftlichen Gründen betreibst, aber ich kann das halt nicht für mich behaupten. Ohne Tabellen und Statistiken schauen, ist F@H wahrscheinlich nichts für mich. Deshalb bin ich am überlegen was ich tun könnte um noch die paar PPD mehr herauszuholen und jede P8102 und P8057 wird positiv begrüßt, und fließt mit hinein in eine Investition in eine potentielle Faltfarm Nr. 2, den jetzt will ich die 1M PPD knacken! 

Und aufgrund der Punkte bin denke ich mittlerweile unter den 1000 Leuten die am meisten beitragen. Wahrscheinlich bin ich auch nicht der einzige der so denkt. Aber ich meine es ist völlig egal aus welchem Grund man etwas für die Allgemeinheit tut - Hauptsache man tut halt was...


----------



## Bumblebee (21. November 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Vor ein paar Monaten gab es eine solche Diskussion nicht und war auch in meinen Augen undenkbar - und das gibt mir zu denken . . .



Da muss/darf ich dir maximal zustimmen 

Ich vermute mal, dass der Hauptunterschied unserer Positionen einfach (nur) die Tatsache ist, dass ich
1) das "Gejammere" weniger ernst nehme (die Person schon !!)
2) durchaus (aus eigener Erfahrung) den Frust nachvollziehen kann der möglicherweise entsteht und deshalb - siehe 1)


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (21. November 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> *@Bumblebee*
> 1. Fakt ist:
> Mit den WU´s, die mehr Punkte als der "Durchschnitt" ergeben (8102, 8057) leistet man *keinen größeren Beitrag* für die Wissenschaft, sondern nur für sich selber.


Hast du Zahlen oder Daten dazu welchen Wissenschaftlichen Beitrag die WUs leisten ? Wenn ja immer her damit , das würde nicht nur mich interessieren , denn theoretisch sollten die Punkte genau das widerspiegeln.


----------



## Amigafan (21. November 2012)

*@Mastermaisi777*

Darin liegt aber Euer Trugschluß:
Wenn man die Erklärung zu "equal points for equal work" verfolgt hat, geht es im Wesentlichen darum, die (mögliche) Faltleistung  (CPU <-> GPU) vergleichbar zu machen und entsprechend zu honorieren.
Die GPU´s haben schon immer eine höhere Faltleistung erbracht, dieses "Mehr" soll aber jetzt mit höheren Punkten "belohnt" werden.
*
Das "Faltergebnis" für die Wissenschaft ändert sich dadurch aber nicht, nur die Faltpunkte!*


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (21. November 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> *@Mastermaisi777*
> 
> Darin liegt aber Euer Trugschluß:
> Wenn man die Erklärung zu "equal points for equal work" verfolgt hat, geht es im Wesentlichen darum, die (mögliche) Faltleistung  (CPU <-> GPU) vergleichbar zu machen und entsprechend zu honorieren.
> ...


Dann heißt dass aber dass sich die Leute berechtigterweise über die schlechten GPU WUs aufregen denn diese spiegeln dann ja nicht wieder was sie tatsächlich geleistet haben


----------



## wolf7 (21. November 2012)

das Problem mit dem "equal points for equal work" wird eher sein, dass man das schlecht vergleichen kann, wie viel wert jede WU im Vergleich zur anderen ist. Ich meine, wer will schon bewerten, welches Forschungsprojekt das wichtigste ist? und wenn die anderen nicht so wichtig sind, wieso gibt es sie dann? usw. Dazu kommt noch, dass jeder etwas anderes als wichtig empfindet, wenn ich zb. lese, dass die 8057er WUs mit die Alzheimer Krankheit untersuchen, dann freut es mich persönlich, wenn davon viele abgearbeitet werden, aber deswegen sind andere Forschungsprojekte vermutlich net weniger wichtig. Ich fände es echt gut, wenn dieses Auswahlfeld, was man denn falten möchte bald käme und auch funktionieren würde...


----------



## T0M@0 (21. November 2012)

Könnte es eventuell helfen, wenn man im Client Alzheimer priorisiert?  Vielleicht bekommt man ja häufiger die 8057


----------



## wolf7 (21. November 2012)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Könnte es eventuell helfen, wenn man im Client Alzheimer priorisiert?  Vielleicht bekommt man ja häufiger die 8057


 
ich dachte, die funktion ist eben noch nicht funktional.


----------



## Thosch (21. November 2012)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Könnte es eventuell helfen, wenn man im Client Alzheimer priorisiert?  Vielleicht bekommt man ja häufiger die 8057


 Ich hab bei mir "Huntington`s" angeklickt ... ob´s hilft ...  ... habe jedenfalls häufiger die 57er gehabt, mit zwischendurch 8018er und akt. ne 7625er auf dem X6-/560Ti-Rechner. Das Lt hat akt beim i3 ne 7809 und die 630M eine 7623 am "werkeln".
Also z.Z. nicht die *extrem* guten WUs ...  ...


----------



## nfsgame (21. November 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> 4. Auffällig ist, dass mehr als 90% der aktiven Falter nicht jammern.
> Etwa nur, weil diese von den "guten WU´s" (punktemäßig) verwöhnt werden?
> Fakt dazu ist: Es sind die "älteren" Falter, die schon länger dabei sind und noch ganz andere Punkteregionen kennen.
> Und in meinen Augen zeigt sich dabei ganz klar: Diese Falten für die Wissenschaft - und akzeptieren das, was dabei "rumkommt" - die Jammerer nur für das eigene Ego (Punkte).


/sign . Auch wenn die Punkte ein gelungener Ansporn sind. Man sollte es aber auch nicht auf die Goldwaage legen. Geschweige denn darauf kommen, WUs zu löschen, nur weil sie in den eigenen Augen "unprofitabel" sind. Ich bin auch nicht immer begeistert von manchen Projekten, die hier eintrudeln. Gefaltet werden müssen letztendlich alle. Was bringt es, wenn alle die "starken" Units falten und die "schwachen" aussortieren. Da besteht schnell die Chance bei einer entsprechenden Zahl an so denkenden Faltern, dass essentielle Bestandteile einer Berechnung verschütt gehen. 
Ist doch wie im wahren Leben: Urteile nicht vorschnell, gib jedem eine Chance - es lohnt sich !



Amigafan schrieb:


> Denn: Keiner von uns weiß genau, welche WU welchen Beitrag leistet!


 So ist es - siehe oben .


----------



## RG Now66 (21. November 2012)

N'Abend Freunde


Ich bin am überlegen ob mein kleiner Heimfalter eine SSD spendiert bekommt,
 (I72600k @ 3,4 / GTX560TI)
 Lohnt es sich überhaupt und hat jemand Erfahrungswerte?


----------



## wolf7 (21. November 2012)

RG Now66 schrieb:


> N'Abend Freunde
> 
> 
> Ich bin am überlegen ob mein kleiner Heimfalter eine SSD spendiert bekommt,
> ...


 
Ne SSD hinsichtlich folding@home lohnt sicher nur für die BIG WUs. Ansonsten kann ich SSDs nur empfehlen. Nix beschleunigt windows so gut wie ne SSD. Hinsichtlich des faltens merk ich allerdings keinen unterschied zwischen einem 5400rpm datengrab und ner SSD, weil die Projekte so klein sind, die paar mb sind schnell geschrieben bzw. schnell komprimiert.


----------



## T0M@0 (21. November 2012)

Dennoch ist sie sehr leise und verbraucht kaum Energie


----------



## RG Now66 (21. November 2012)

wolf7 schrieb:


> Ne SSD hinsichtlich folding@home lohnt sicher nur für die BIG WUs. Ansonsten kann ich SSDs nur empfehlen. Nix beschleunigt windows so gut wie ne SSD. Hinsichtlich des faltens merk ich allerdings keinen unterschied zwischen einem 5400rpm datengrab und ner SSD, weil die Projekte so klein sind, die paar mb sind schnell geschrieben bzw. schnell komprimiert.


 


T0M@0 schrieb:


> Dennoch ist sie sehr leise und verbraucht kaum Energie


 
Ich weis dass es mit einer SSD bei Big-Wus mehr PPD gibt, hatte aber nur eine Vorahnung dass es bei meinen normalen smp8-wu nichts bringen wird.
Fragen kosten nichts. 

Dann gibs nur ne 2te SSD für den Hauptrechner (Games und Programme usw...)
Hab halt überlegt Win7 mit ssd = schneller -> dann mit SSD = falten auch schneller (oder auch nicht )

Danke für die schnellen Antworten.


----------



## Speeedy (22. November 2012)

Guten Morgen alle zusammen.

Ich nutzte seit 2 Tagen auch begeistert den Trick mit dem 2.22 core. 
Gestern zog er sich dann eine 7xxx WU die ich mit finish durchlaufen ließ, dann mit Quit den Client beendet habe und
nachdem ich in die beiden core ordner (core 15 und den beta dazu) wieder die 2.22 Dateien eingefügt hatte zog er sich leider wieder eine 7xxx.
Ich bin zwar von denen nicht sehr begeistert aber es wäre ok wenn ich jetzt nicht das Problem hätte das die sich beim updaten festfahren und heute morgen stand eine seit mindestens 2h auf update_core...
Hab die WU erstmal gelöscht und dann kam ne 57er. 
Mittlerweile sollte die fast durch sein und ich bin mal gespannt ob alles wieder hängt wenn ich heim komme oder ob er wenigstens 8018 faltet.

Hat einer ne Idee was das Problem sein könnte oder was ich vergessen hab zu machen?


----------



## Bumblebee (22. November 2012)

Speeedy schrieb:


> Hat einer ne Idee was das Problem sein könnte oder was ich vergessen hab zu machen?



MMn hast du nichts vergessen sondern eher etwas zuviel gemacht
Wenn er sich - WU-bedingt - den 2.25 holt dann lässt man das so
Ist er mit der WU durch und holt sich eine "ältere" die mit 2.22 läuft, *dann* schiebt man den V2.22 zurück in den Ordner


----------



## Malkolm (22. November 2012)

Es gibt unter Win ein Rechteproblem, was dazu führt, dass der Client manchmal eine manuell eingefügte Core_15.exe nicht löschen/updaten kann.
Eine sichere Lösung ist die vorhandenen Cores ersatzlos zu löschen, dann kann der Client ganz normal einen neuen Core laden. Alternativ funktioniert es wohl auch, wenn du das ControlCenter mit Adminrechten ausführst (diese Lösung funktionert aber wohl nicht immer).


----------



## mihapiha (22. November 2012)

picar81_4711 ist ja schon recht lange MIA. Weiß jemand ob bzw. wann er wieder da ist um zu falten?


----------



## Speeedy (22. November 2012)

Das mit dem als Admin ausführen versuch ich mal wenn ich Heim komme.

Zum kopieren noch mal, wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab sollte ich also warten bis die WU da ist und dann gegebenenfalls die core ändern? Also reicht es die WU zu pausieren um die 2.22 kopieren!?? Was aber allein sicher nix am verhalten ändert...?


----------



## Malkolm (22. November 2012)

Pausieren -> Core ändern -> starten führt relativ sicher zu einem Fehler. In den Speicherdateien der WU ist auch die Core-Version vermerkt, daher klappt es nicht den Core mittendrin zu wechseln.


----------



## T0M@0 (22. November 2012)

Bei mir hat es mehrfach geklappt den Core mitten in der wu zu wechseln.


----------



## Bumblebee (22. November 2012)

Speeedy schrieb:


> Zum kopieren noch mal, wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab sollte ich also warten bis die WU da ist und dann gegebenenfalls die core ändern? Also reicht es die WU zu pausieren um die 2.22 kopieren!?? Was aber allein sicher nix am verhalten ändert...?



Jein
Pausieren und *quitten*
Dann Core ändern
Weiterfalten (lassen)

Hatte auf die Art noch nie ein Problem


----------



## Malkolm (22. November 2012)

Bei mir meldet er immer einen Fehler und beginnt die komplette WU von vorne.


----------



## Bumblebee (22. November 2012)

Malkolm schrieb:


> Bei mir meldet er immer einen Fehler und beginnt die komplette WU von vorne.



Komisch das...

Unter WIN7??
Alles default installiert (also im C:-Benutzer etc)??
Mit welcher/welchen GraKa?? welchem Treiber??


----------



## Thosch (22. November 2012)

Bei mir hat er auch wg. der WU auf den 2.25 geupdetet, danach hat er eine 57er gezogen und hat mit dem 2.22 gerechnet. Hatte vorher in beide angegebenen Ordner die 2.22 reinkopiert.    Aber es funzt so bei mir ...  ... Im beta-Ordner ist die 2.22 drinnen im anderen die 2.25 .


----------



## Speeedy (22. November 2012)

Bin jetzt erst wieder zu Hause und natürlich faltet die Karte schon ewig nichts mehr...
Auch als Admin ausgeführt geht es nicht und läuft in einer Schleife alle rund 1-2min kommt:



16:39:24:WU02:FS00ownloading core from http://www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_15.fah
16:39:24:WU02:FS00:Connecting to Stanford University
16:39:25:WU02:FS00:FahCore 15: Downloading 1.88MiB
16:39:31:WU02:FS00:FahCore 15: 49.98%
16:39:36:WU02:FS00:FahCore 15: Download complete
16:39:36:WU02:FS00:Valid core signature
16:39:36:WARNING:WU02:FS00:FahCore has not changed since last download, aborting core update
16:39:36:WU02:FS00:Starting
16:39:36:WU02:FS00:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Speeedy/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_15.fah/FahCore_15.exe -dir 02 -suffix 01 -version 702 -lifeline 33884 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0
16:39:36:WU02:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 12912
16:39:36:WU02:FS00:Core PID:29700
16:39:36:WU02:FS00:FahCore 0x15 started
16:39:37:WARNING:WU02:FS00:FahCore returned: CORE_OUTDATED (110 = 0x6e)


EDIT:
Habe Jetzt den normalen "Core_15.fah" Ordner gelöscht und es läuft wieder eine 7626 auf nem 2.25er Core nach Autoupdate.
Hoffe jetzt einfach mal das mir im beta Ordner auch die 2.22 verblieben ist und der Turbo bei den 8057ern bleibt! 
Weiß jemand ob die 8018 mir der normalen oder der beta core gefaltet werden?


----------



## Bumblebee (22. November 2012)

Speeedy schrieb:


> Bin jetzt erst wieder zu Hause und natürlich faltet die Karte schon ewig nichts mehr...
> Auch als Admin ausgeführt geht es nicht und läuft in einer Schleife alle rund 1-2min kommt:
> 
> 
> ...



Falls dir das ein Trost ist - mir ist das selbe passiert
Er faltet eine "2.22"er fertig, holt sich dann eine (zB) 7626 die zwingend 2.25 benötigt, *versucht* das Update und hängt dann
.. Stanford fällt auch immer wieder was neues ein um uns zu nerven 

Btw. unter V6 läuft das Update problemlos

Und nein, die 8018 nimmt sich nicht den beta-Core


----------



## Amigafan (22. November 2012)

Leider reißen meine Probleme mit "sich verabschiedender " Hardware nicht ab - im Augenblick deutet sich ein weiterer  - allerdings "*schleichender* "SSD-Defekt an.
Hängt vielleicht damit zusammen, dass es sich um ein langsameres Model  desselben Herstellers handelt, von dem mir bereits eine  - allerdings blitzartig - "gestorben" ist:
Vom Hersteller mit der "*O*ffiziellen *C*rash-*Z*ertifizierung" . . .  

Anders lassen sich die "Auffälligleiten" nicht erklären . . .  
Auffällig wurde es mir dadurch, dass in einem Punkteupdate "mal eben" knapp 16K einer 8057er WU fehlten.
Also hab ich die Log "kontaktiert" - und richtig:
Nach dem Berechnungsende ist einige Zeilen später zu lesen:



> 13:19:54:WU01:FS01:0x15eleteFrameFiles: successfully deleted file=01/wudata_01.ckp
> 13:19:54:WU01:FS01:0x15:Shutting down core Problem in delete frame file
> 13:19:54:WU01:FS01:0x15:Shutting down core
> 13:19:54:WU01:FS01:0x15:
> ...


Damit sind sowohl die Ergebnisse der Berechnung als auch die Punkte "zum Teufel" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine nachfolgende Recherche in den Logs ergab, dass ich in den letzten 10 Tagen mehr als 20 WU´s auf dieselbe Art und Weise "verloren" hab - sowohl 11293er WU´s mit 1835 Punkten als auch Core_15-WU´s - hauptsächlich "natürlich"  8057er WU´s . . . 

Da ich in der letzten Zeit auch einige unerklärliche Abstürze des Rechners hatte  ( ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass diese mit der Übertaktung meiner HD5870 zusammenhängen) und es sich immer laut Log um IO-Fehler handelt, die SSD der Grund sein muß (Lw: C!) . . .  

Falten kann manchmal echt frustrierend sein - vor allem, wenn dabei nicht mal irgendein "Ergebnis" (WU-Daten) übrig bleibt . . . 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*@Speeedy und Bumblebee*

Das ist mein kleinstes Problem  . . . 

Auffällig ist, dass das Core-Update immer dann hängen bleibt, wenn nur eine WU mit Core-V2.22 gefaltet wurde und dann wieder eine 762X-WU folgt.
Das Log gibt dazu folgenden Hinweis:



> FahCore has not changed since last download, aborting core update . . .



Er erkennt nicht die Ämderung des Cores zurück auf V2.22 . . .


----------



## wolf7 (22. November 2012)

@Amigafan: sei froh, im allgemeinen geht eine SSD plötzlich und ohne kommentar kaputt. so kannst du wenigstens noch vllt paar Daten retten... aber die SSDs von OCZ haben auch echt nicht den besten Ruf (eher den schlechtesten) gerade hinsichtlich der Haltbarkeit.

ältere Statistik


----------



## Bumblebee (22. November 2012)

.. Es sieht leider ganz so aus als ob (mindestens) einige GPU's im Castle Bumblestein nun hängen - das wird meinem Durchschnitt nicht gut tun


----------



## Speeedy (22. November 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:
			
		

> .. Es sieht leider ganz so aus als ob (mindestens) einige GPU's im Castle Bumblestein nun hängen - das wird meinem Durchschnitt nicht gut tun



Sehr ärgerlich!

Hoffe das bei mir jetzt alles halbwegs so läuft wie es soll.
Also wenigstens 8057 auf 2.22 und der Rest kann ja auf 2.25 laufen.


----------



## PAUI (23. November 2012)

das mit dem FILE_IO_ERROR hab ich bei meiner 7970 OC auch wenn ich mit beta Flag falte. hat nix unbedingt mit der ssd zu tun.


----------



## Bumblebee (23. November 2012)

So langsam frage ich mich ernsthaft ob picar *KOT* (killed on Teneriffa) ist ....


----------



## Speeedy (23. November 2012)

Ich bin grad Heim gekommen und war erfreut das nach dieser Nacht    

(in der meine Graka eine 7626 gefalten hat die mir heute morgen sagte das sie nur knapp 750 PPD auf meiner 560 TI macht und irgenwie der ganze Rechner übel ausgebremst war)

seit ca. 8:30Uhr wieder eine 8018 läuft mit ca 18.000 PPD.

Was mich allerdings stutzig gemacht hat sind die 18.000 PPD, dachte die 8018 laufen jetzt auch wieder auf 2.25 aber musste freudig feststellen das die 7626 zwar mit 2.25 core aber die 8018 gleich im Anschluss von allein wieder mit dem 2.22 core gefaltet wurde/wird.

Oder ist die 7626 auch eine beta und heisst das vielleicht das dafür meine 8057er (so sie den kommen) wieder mit 2.25 core gefaltet werden?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. November 2012)

Er wird wahrscheinlich einfach ne Woche Urlaub angehängt haben.

Wen er sich bis nächste Woche nicht meldet, soll mal mihapiha sich mal bei ihm melden > picar hat hat ja seinen ehemaligen Server, folglich müsstee ja mihapiha ja seine Adresse haben.


----------



## mihapiha (23. November 2012)

Die Adresse habe ich leider nicht mehr.


----------



## Abductee (23. November 2012)

Soll ich ihm eine SMS schicken das wir uns schon Sorgen machen?
Mit "in Liebe" oder gibts Textalternativen?


----------



## Bumblebee (23. November 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> Soll ich ihm eine SMS schicken das wir uns schon Sorgen machen?



Aber gerne doch



Abductee schrieb:


> Mit "in Liebe" oder gibts Textalternativen?



Alternativ: move your sorry ass in here


----------



## Amigafan (23. November 2012)

PAUI schrieb:


> das mit dem FILE_IO_ERROR hab ich bei meiner 7970 OC auch wenn ich mit beta Flag falte. hat nix unbedingt mit der ssd zu tun.



Es trifft nicht nur meine HD5870er WU´s, sondern auch meine GTS 450er WU´s - immer mit IO-Error und "Vernichtung(Dumping)" aller Daten.
Dadurch bleibt außer den Stromkosten und "Ärger" -  nichts . . .   
Und wenn ich dann noch die sporadischen Abstürze "dazurechne" sieht es schon nach SSD-Problemen aus . . .

Ein Test mit einer anderen SSD wird mir - hoffentlich - "Aufklärung" verschaffen 


Apropos *AMD*-Falten:

Der *effektivste* Core für AMD-Grakas ist und bleibt derzeit *Core_16 V2.11*  - die nachfolgenden Betas sind im Faltprozess langsamer und generieren dadurch auch weniger PPD . . .


----------



## wolf7 (23. November 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Apropos *AMD*-Falten:
> 
> Der *effektivste* Core für AMD-Grakas ist und bleibt derzeit *Core_16 V2.11*  - die nachfolgenden Betas sind im Faltprozess langsamer und generieren dadurch auch weniger PPD . . .


 
wieso entwickelt eigentlich jemand einen langsameren Core? welche Bewandtnis hat so was?


----------



## T0M@0 (23. November 2012)

wolf7 schrieb:


> wieso entwickelt eigentlich jemand einen langsameren Core? welche Bewandtnis hat so was?


 
das frage ich mich auch jedes mal, wenn ich den 2.25 durch den 2.22 ersetze


----------



## Schmidde (23. November 2012)

Awww....
Da kommt man nichts ahnend nach hause und will den PC einschalten....nanu? Bildschirm bleibt schwarz! 
Na gut, kann schon mal vorkommen. Resettet, neuer versuch.....tut sich immer noch nichts! Anschließend das Gehäuse geöffnet und was sieht man(n), die VGA POST Error LED leuchtet mir in einem schönen Rot entgegen! Ich ahne schlimmes! Ein kleiner Blick nach rechts wartet gleich die nächste Überraschung, ein Riss über die halbe Hähe des Röhren AGBs  

Durch aus-und wieder einstecken der Grafikkarte läuft der PC jetzt wieder, verhält sich aber noch etwas komisch (kurzes einfrieren, Programmabstürze...).
Außerdem denke ich das der AGB am Riss ein wenig "schwitzt". Am unteren Ende des Risses hat sich eine feine Staubspur gebildet, ist dort wohl aufgrund von feuchtigkeit haften geblieben.


Trifft sich gut dass ich heute den letzten Cent in den Winterurlaub gesteckt habe


----------



## ProfBoom (23. November 2012)

wolf7 schrieb:


> wieso entwickelt eigentlich jemand einen langsameren Core? welche Bewandtnis hat so was?


 
Bei nVidia z.B. damit das Laggen des Systems aufhört, wenn die Faltgrafikkarte auch den Desktop darstellt.
Für Freizeitfalter sehr vorteilhaft.


----------



## Bumblebee (23. November 2012)

.... und bei mir hat sich wieder eine GIGABYTE GTX560Ti OC verabschiedet - bzw. ein Lüfter
Also ist morgen wieder basteln auf dem Programm


----------



## Speeedy (23. November 2012)

Bei mir kam grad ne 8057 rein und ich bin sehr erstaunt! 
Bei mir faltet das System jetzt ohne das ich zwischendurch eingreife eine 7626 mit 2.25 und sowohl 8018 als auch 8057 werden mit 2.22 gefaltet.  Perfeckt! 
Bin nur mal gespannt ob es jetzt auch damit aufhört sich bei den nächsten 7xxx festzufahren, aber sollte ja eigentlich nicht mehr passieren.


----------



## Abductee (23. November 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> .... und bei mir hat sich wieder eine GIGABYTE GTX560Ti OC verabschiedet - bzw. ein Lüfter


 Wie lange war die Karte im Kampfeinsatz?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. November 2012)

@Amigafan&Schmidde&Bumblebee: Mein Beileid  und viel Erfolg bei euren Problembehebungen.


----------



## Abductee (23. November 2012)

Hab grad die SMS wiederbekommen, er lebt und genießt noch seinen Urlaub.
Am Sonntag ist er wieder da.

Das werden wir an dem kurzen Stromflackerer in halb Europa merken wenn er die Rechner wieder einschaltet


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. November 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> Das werden wir an dem kurzen Stromflackerer in halb Europa merken wenn er die Rechner wieder einschaltet


Dann hoff ich aber das Bumblebee nie wenn er in Urlaub fährt seine Rechner ausschaltet.


----------



## Bumblebee (23. November 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> Wie lange war die Karte im Kampfeinsatz?



So ca. ein halbes Jahr im Dauereinsatz



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Dann hoff ich aber das Bumblebee nie wenn er in Urlaub fährt seine Rechner ausschaltet.



Urlaub?? - was ist das?? 

Nee - meine Rechner falten auch im Urlaub durch


----------



## Amigafan (24. November 2012)

*@Bumblebee*

Dann bin ich also nicht der Einzige, dem ein Lüfter "verreckt" ist - bei mir ist es der Lüfter der Sparkle GTX 460 - nur weiß ich noch nicht, wo ich dafür Ersatz herbekomme . . .  
Er hat es gemacht wie die Bäume draußen: ein paar "Blätter" abgeworfen   


Glücklicherweise "schadet" dieser Verlust meinem Faltergebnis nicht - es hat sich eine Gigabyte GTX 560Ti 448 "bereiterklärt" , diesen Part zu übernehmen . . .


----------



## sc59 (24. November 2012)

Moin Moin,
beim start meiner GPU beginnt der Faltprozess immer mit einer Berechnung des Signallauf Zeitversatzes

08:30:14:WARNING:WU00:FS00: Detected clock skew (1 mins 49 secs), adjusting time estimates.

Sind diese 1,49 min das Ergebniss über die komplette WU oder per Frame ?

Nehme ich mal rein hypothetisch an, das pro Frame ein Signallaufzeitversatz der angegebenen Zeit entsteht, könnte man das doch mit einem "abgeänderten THE Kracken(wer kann so was programieren)" beheben !?.

Resultiert der Signallaufzeitversatz aus dem Weg der Daten:
HDD->RAM->CPU-> PCie-Lane ->GPU-->> und zurück.

Wieviel Zeit entsteht bei euch, bei dieser Berechnung?

Oh man muss ich schlecht geschlafen haben wenn ich mir solche gedanken mache
greetz sc59


----------



## mattinator (24. November 2012)

sc59 schrieb:


> könnte man das doch mit einem "abgeänderten THE Kracken(wer kann so was programieren)" beheben !?.


 Da müsste dann jemand mittels CUDA (OpenCL) einen Scheduler programmieren, der die Priorisierung einzelnen Folding-"Threads" auf den Shader-Einheiten der GPU optimiert. Da lohnt sich wohl der Aufwand nicht, da (zumindest bei der NVIDIA-API) der Treiber und die Hardware hinreichend optimiert ist.


----------



## picar81_4711 (24. November 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> Hab grad die SMS wiederbekommen, er lebt und genießt noch seinen Urlaub.
> Am Sonntag ist er wieder da.
> 
> Das werden wir an dem kurzen Stromflackerer in halb Europa merken wenn er die Rechner wieder einschaltet


So, ich bin wieder da ausm Urlaub. Und 2 Rechner auch wieder. Die anderen werden noch nicht angekurbelt, da ich mir mit meiner Freundin evtl. ein Eigenheim zulegen möchte, jetzt muss ich ein wenig bremsen. Aber mein 2687W und der 2600K läuft wieder. 
Und wenn wir mal einen Faltburnin machen, dann schmeisse ich natürlich auch alle meine Kisten an.......


----------



## robbi1204 (24. November 2012)

sc59 schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> beim start meiner GPU beginnt der Faltprozess immer mit einer Berechnung des Signallauf Zeitversatzes
> 08:30:14:WARNING:WU00:FS00: Detected clock skew (1 mins 49 secs), adjusting time estimates.
> greetz sc59


 
Bei meinem Notebook kam diese Meldung auch, ich musste einfach den "Turbo" aktivieren der dann die Graka auf vollen max Takt stellt.


----------



## sc59 (24. November 2012)

robbi1204 schrieb:


> Bei meinem Notebook kam diese Meldung auch, ich musste einfach den "Turbo" aktivieren der dann die Graka auf vollen max Takt stellt.


 Ist das nur bei Kepler Karten?
Sprich durch die varierenden Taktraten Grundtakt + Turbo.
Kann natürlich sein das der Client erst festellen muss welchen Takt die Karte hergibt.
@Mattinator jo so hab ich mir das vorgestellt 

schönes Wochenende wünsche ich euch allen.


----------



## mihapiha (24. November 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> So, ich bin wieder da ausm Urlaub. Und 2 Rechner auch wieder. Die anderen werden noch nicht angekurbelt, da ich mir mit meiner Freundin evtl. ein Eigenheim zulegen möchte, jetzt muss ich ein wenig bremsen. Aber mein 2687W und der 2600K läuft wieder.
> Und wenn wir mal einen Faltburnin machen, dann schmeisse ich natürlich auch alle meine Kisten an.......



Das ist schön zu hören. Immerhin ist unsere PPD eigentlich am Einbrechen, da es anscheinend weniger oder keine GPU-Beta-WUs mehr gibt... Deine Punkte sind daher ganz ganz wichtig sodass HP für immer und ewig hinter uns bleibt!


----------



## robbi1204 (24. November 2012)

sc59 schrieb:


> Ist das nur bei Kepler Karten


 
Kann ich nicht sagen, da ich eine Fermi im Notebook habe.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. November 2012)

*picar81_4711* http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...g-home-thread-ii-post4753167.html#post4753167


picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Aber mein 2687W und der 2600K läuft wieder.


Das du sparen willst ist mir klar, aber wieso der 2600K und nicht der Opteron-Server?


----------



## picar81_4711 (24. November 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> *picar81_4711* http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...g-home-thread-ii-post4753167.html#post4753167
> 
> Das du sparen willst ist mir klar, aber wieso der 2600K und nicht der Opteron-Server?


Der 2600K braucht 95W und der Opteron 350W.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. November 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Der 2600K braucht 95W und der Opteron 350W.


Ist ein Argument  > hat den Opteron-Server mit einem viel geringeren Verbrauch im Gedächnis.


----------



## mihapiha (24. November 2012)

Wenn du jetzt zwei Wochen auf Urlaub warst und alle Server eh abgeschaltet wurden, dürfte sich die Stromrechnung aber in diesem Monate sehr in Grenzen gehalten haben... Zumindest verglichen mit sonst. 

Wichtig ist dass wieder Punkte von deiner Seite kommen. Die letzte Woche war dank P8057 WUs wirklich ganz toll!


----------



## mattinator (24. November 2012)

mihapiha schrieb:


> da es anscheinend weniger oder keine GPU-Beta-WUs mehr gibt...


Kann ich bestätigen, die letzte 8057-er hat mein Client am 22. gegen Mittag hochgeladen. Wenigstens habe ich atm wieder fast durchgängig die 8018 und nicht die 8054-er oder sehr bescheidenen 762x-er. Übrigens gibt es hier auch eine gute Übersicht der 8057-er PPD's: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ap5lOkaO12jldG80aG03Z3BaNHI2czJ1YmZGaHVIeXc#gid=1. Durch den 2.22-er Core oder besser durch den für die Kepplers noch nicht optimalen 2.25-er Core sind letztere ganz schön "gekniffen".


----------



## Bumblebee (24. November 2012)

mihapiha schrieb:


> ... da es anscheinend weniger oder keine GPU-Beta-WUs mehr gibt...


und


mattinator schrieb:


> Kann ich bestätigen, die letzte 8057-er hat mein Client am 22. gegen Mittag hochgeladen...


 
Es ist mir eine Freude zu widersprechen
K.A. warum - aber seit gestern abend falten *alle* meine GraKa`s *nur* und *aussschliesslich* 8057er 
Wenn ich meine Statstik anschaue tränen mir die Augen - ich frage mich allerdings schon wie lange ich noch so an der Sonne stehe 



Bumblebee schrieb:


> .... und bei mir hat sich wieder eine GIGABYTE GTX560Ti OC verabschiedet - bzw. ein Lüfter
> Also ist morgen wieder basteln auf dem Programm


 
Bastelstunde beendet - hier noch 2 Bilder



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vorteil(e): sie laufen leiser und kühler als im Original
Nachteil: sie brauchen viiiel Platz


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. November 2012)

Bastelstunde im warsten Sinne des Wortes , aber solange es funktioniert ist alles erlaubt.


----------



## Amigafan (24. November 2012)

Dann muß ich wohl mal sehen, wie ich meine GTX 460 "repariere"


*@Bumblebee*

Gibt es keine Probleme damit, dass die Graka keinen Lüfter mehr erkennt bzw regelt?


----------



## mihapiha (24. November 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Es ist mir eine Freude zu widersprechen
> K.A. warum - aber seit gestern abend falten *alle* meine GraKa`s *nur* und *aussschliesslich* 8057er
> Wenn ich meine Statstik anschaue tränen mir die Augen - ich frage mich allerdings schon wie lange ich noch so an der Sonne stehe



Ich denke du bist einer der letzten, der noch in der Sonne steht, denn sonst wäre unsere PPD nicht um 1M eingebrochen. Und es sieht aus, als war dies nur eine kurze Phase von P8057 WUs, denn die PPD von EVGA ist auch in der Woche brutal zurück gegangen... 

Hoffentlich schaffen wir es auch ohne P8057 auf über 5M PPD zu bleiben. Gestern waren es zum ersten mal nach 12 Tagen ja unter 5M  

Ich hoffe picar schaltet bald alle Server wieder ein...


----------



## nfsgame (24. November 2012)

mihapiha schrieb:


> Ich hoffe picar schaltet bald alle Server wieder ein...


 
Jetzt schieb mal nicht sonen Stress hier : Er hat doch gut begründet dargestellt, wieso er erstmal etwas kürzer tritt. Das sollte man respektieren und jeden selbst entscheiden lassen wie und wie viel er faltet . Bringt ja auch nichts, wenn er auf einmal eine astronomisch hohe Stromrechnung hat, die ihn komplett zur Kapitulation zwingt .


----------



## T0M@0 (24. November 2012)

Ich glaube mein v6 SMP Client spintt...

starte ihn mit -smp 5

Im Taskmanager tauchen dann aber komischerweise 4 FahCore_a4.exe Dateien auf. 
Sonst war das immer nur ein Prozess... Und warum sind es jetzt 4? (5 wäre ja noch fast logisch...)

Das Log sieht auch sehr merkwürdig aus:


```
Note: Please read the license agreement (Folding@home-Win32-x86.exe -license). F
urther
use of this software requires that you have read and accepted this agreement.

Using local directory for work files
6 cores detected
If you see this twice, MPI is working
If you see this twice, MPI is working


--- Opening Log file [November 24 17:17:04 UTC]


# Windows SMP Console Edition #################################################
###############################################################################

                       Folding@Home Client Version 6.29

                          http://folding.stanford.edu

###############################################################################
###############################################################################

Launch directory: C:\Users\T0M@0\AppData\Roaming\SMP_FOLDING
Executable: C:\SMP_FOLDING\Folding@home-Win32-x86.exe
Arguments: -smp 5 -local -oneunit

[17:17:05] - Ask before connecting: No
[17:17:05] - User name: T0Mat0 (Team 70335)
[17:17:05] - User ID: 418DEB7745E4D8F8
[17:17:05] - Machine ID: 13
[17:17:05]
[17:17:05] Work directory not found. Creating...
[17:17:05] Could not open work queue, generating new queue...
[17:17:05] - Preparing to get new work unit...
[17:17:05] Cleaning up work directory
[17:17:05] + Attempting to get work packet
[17:17:05] Passkey found
[17:17:05] - Connecting to assignment server
[17:17:05] - Successful: assigned to (171.67.108.34).
[17:17:05] + News From Folding@Home: Welcome to Folding@Home
[17:17:05] Loaded queue successfully.
[17:17:09] + Closed connections
[17:17:09]
[17:17:09] + Processing work unit
[17:17:09] Work type a4 not eligible for variable processors
[17:17:09] Core required: FahCore_a4.exe
[17:17:09] Core found.
[17:17:09] Working on queue slot 01 [November 24 17:17:09 UTC]
[17:17:09] + Working ...
[17:17:09]
[17:17:09] *------------------------------*
[17:17:09] Folding@Home Gromacs GB Core
[17:17:09] Version 2.27 (Dec. 15, 2010)
[17:17:09]
[17:17:09] Preparing to commence simulation
[17:17:09] - Ensuring status. Please wait.
[17:17:09] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=528802 data_size=121
5944, decompressed_data_size=1215944 diff=0
[17:17:09] - Digital signature verified
[17:17:09]
[17:17:09] Project: 8027 (Run 1523, Clone 0, Gen 3)
[17:17:09]
[17:17:09] Assembly optimizations on if available.
[17:17:09] Entering M.D.
[17:17:16] Mapping NT from 1 to 1
[17:17:16] Completed 0 out of 500000 steps  (0%)
[17:17:19] ring M.D.
[17:17:19] Clone 0, Gen 3)
[17:17:19]
[17:17:19] Entering M.D.
[B][17:17:25] ed 0 out of 500000 stepsCompleted 0 out of 500000 steps  (0%)[/B]
[17:28:06] Completed 5000 out of 500000 steps  (1%)
```

In HFM steht, dass es nur eine Uniprocesor WU ist. Wie werde ich den mist los? Habe schon Workordner, Queue.dat und den Core a4 gelöscht! Nach neustert des Clients zieht er sich den gleichen mist!


----------



## picar81_4711 (24. November 2012)

nfsgame schrieb:


> ..........Bringt ja auch nichts, wenn er auf einmal eine astronomisch hohe Stromrechnung hat, die ihn komplett zur Kapitulation zwingt .


Genauso habe ich es mir auch gedacht. Einfach etwas kürzer treten damit man am Ende dann nicht gleich alles hinschmeisst.....ich würde sehr gerne wieder alle meine Kisten anschmeissen...


----------



## Bumblebee (24. November 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> *@Bumblebee*
> 
> Gibt es keine Probleme damit, dass die Graka keinen Lüfter mehr erkennt bzw regelt?



Nein, die laufen auch so tadellos



nfsgame schrieb:


> Jetzt schieb mal nicht sonen Stress hier



Dem kann ich nur maximal zustimmen
Wir machen so viele Punkte wie es uns möglich ist aber alles *freiwillig* und mit Spass an der Freude


----------



## mattinator (24. November 2012)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Wie werde ich den mist los? Habe schon Workordner, Queue.dat und den Core a4 gelöscht! Nach neustert des Clients zieht er sich den gleichen mist!


Zusätzlich zum Löschen der Queue die Client-ID ändern, oder v7-Client.


----------



## T0M@0 (25. November 2012)

Zusätzlich ID ändern hat auch nicht geholfen... Ich glaube Stanford hat schon wieder mist gebaut. Mein HTPC hat sich jetzt auch eine "Uniprocessor" WU geangelt 

@ALL SMP Falter: Bin ich der einzige mit dem Problem?

Bezüglich v7 Client: Den hatte ich mal getestet, hatte aber ca. 2000 PPD weniger als der SMP, werde aber noch mal testen, wenn ich den v6 nicht richtig zum laufen bekomme...


----------



## Amigafan (25. November 2012)

Ich kann Dich - zumindest teilweise - beruhigen:

Bis vor gut 3 Wochen habe ich mit meinen Win-CPU´s mehr als 100 dieser Uniprozessor-WU´s gefaltet, alle unter Core A4 mit Client-Version 6.34.
Seit gestern finden sich bei mir auch wieder WU´s, die den Core A4 nutzen, auf meinen Win-Rechnern ein.  
Ich befürchte, die Uniprozessor-WU´s werden wohl nicht mehr lange "auf sich warten" lassen . . .  
Also ist diese Uniprozessor-Vergabe auch an SMP-Falter gewollt und bewußt von Stanford so gesteuert - ich nehme an, um diese WU´s überhaupt noch in "annehmbarer" Zeit berechnet zu bekommen . . .


Edit:
Auch bei mir "laufen" mittlerweile wieder Uniprozessor-WU´s (806xer) . . .


----------



## picar81_4711 (25. November 2012)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Zusätzlich ID ändern hat auch nicht geholfen... Ich glaube Stanford hat schon wieder mist gebaut. Mein HTPC hat sich jetzt auch eine "Uniprocessor" WU geangelt
> 
> @ALL SMP Falter: Bin ich der einzige mit dem Problem?
> 
> Bezüglich v7 Client: Den hatte ich mal getestet, hatte aber ca. 2000 PPD weniger als der SMP, werde aber noch mal testen, wenn ich den v6 nicht richtig zum laufen bekomme...


Also bei mir läuft der V6 mit "-smp 8 -bigadv" und bigpackets=big in der client.cfg einwandfrei. Das "-bigadv" hab ich noch von früher drinnen, bringt eigentlich nichts mehr aber ich lasse es mal drinnen.......


----------



## Bumblebee (25. November 2012)

Auch bei mir laufen Uniprozessor-WU´s - das ist nicht "prickelnd" aber die müssen auch durchgekaut werden

Btw. - der 8057er-Regen ist nun auch stark ausgedünnt; eher noch ein Tröpfeln
Es sind aber wenigstens (bisher) 8018er - mit denen lässt sich ja auch leben


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. November 2012)

@TOM@0: Wie sieht es mit den PPD aus?
Momentan bekommt mein 1090T auch fast nur solche Uniprozessor-WU´s (8068/8069), aber ein wirklicher PPD-Einbruch kann ich nicht sehn.


----------



## ProfBoom (25. November 2012)

@t0m@0:
Du solltest auch deinen Client mal auf den aktuellsten Stand bringen.
A4-WUs bekommen erst ab v6.34 den Bonus: Folding@home: Bonus for A4-core based projects

Komisch, dass du überhaupt A4-Projekte bekommst. Lt. Link sind die doch gar nicht mit dem 6.29 kompatibel.


----------



## T0M@0 (25. November 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @TOM@0: Wie sieht es mit den PPD aus?
> Momentan bekommt mein 1090T auch fast nur solche Uniprozessor-WU´s (8068/8069), aber ein wirklicher PPD-Einbruch kann ich nicht sehn.


 
PPD ging laut HFM zurück auf unglaubliche 800PPD beim Phenom2 x6

Bin nun vorübergehend auf den v7 umgestiegen.



ProfBoom schrieb:


> @t0m@0:
> Du solltest auch deinen Client mal auf den aktuellsten Stand bringen.
> A4-WUs bekommen erst ab v6.34 den Bonus: Folding@home: Bonus for A4-core based projects
> 
> Komisch, dass du überhaupt A4-Projekte bekommst. Lt. Link sind die doch gar nicht mit dem 6.29 kompatibel.


 
Oh, dann muss ich wohl mal updaten  Wahrscheinlich waren es so wenig PPD, weil der Bonus fehlte...


----------



## wolf7 (25. November 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @TOM@0: Wie sieht es mit den PPD aus?
> Momentan bekommt mein 1090T auch fast nur solche Uniprozessor-WU´s (8068/8069), aber ein wirklicher PPD-Einbruch kann ich nicht sehn.


 
sieht bei dem i7-3820 der für mich unter V7 faltet nicht anders aus^^. gut die teile sind jetzt nicht wirklich der Punktebringer schlecht hin, aber es gab auch schon miesere WUs. Wenn du andere WUs willst, unter Linux bekomm ich mit dem V6.34 nur 6098/6099 WUs, das bereits seit mehreren Wochen. Und die bringen echt ordentlich Punkte. 16-17k PPD mit nem 1090T sind, find ich, durchaus respektabel. (der 1090T ist nicht übertaktet)


----------



## ProfBoom (25. November 2012)

@t0m@0
Der A4-Bonus wird erst von Stanford dazu gerechnet. HFM und Co zeig(t)en den nicht an.

800PPD mit einem Phenom II X6??
Mit drei Kernen meines Phenom II X4 schaffe ich ja noch rund 3000PPD... Unter V7 im virtualisierten Linux.


----------



## wolf7 (25. November 2012)

ProfBoom schrieb:


> HFM und Co zeig(t)en den nicht an.



also bei non beta WUs wird der bei mir mit HFM schon angezeigt.


----------



## Speeedy (25. November 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:
			
		

> Genauso habe ich es mir auch gedacht. Einfach etwas kürzer treten damit man am Ende dann nicht gleich alles hinschmeisst.....ich würde sehr gerne wieder alle meine Kisten anschmeissen...



Also wenn sie bei dir nur sinnlos rumstehen im Moment, sie dürfen auch gern meine Wohnung heißen!  

Verbrauch spielt bei mir nicht so ne wichtige Rolle.


----------



## mihapiha (25. November 2012)

Ich habe den neuen V7 Klienten für MacOS auf meinen Laptop installiert. Nun faltet meine CPU auch dort ab und zu. Unglaubliche 24k PPD wären im Idealfall mit entsprechenden WUs drin.


----------



## Bumblebee (25. November 2012)

mihapiha schrieb:


> Ich habe den neuen V7 Klienten für MacOS auf meinen Laptop installiert. Nun faltet meine CPU auch dort ab und zu. Unglaubliche 24k PPD wären im Idealfall mit entsprechenden WUs drin.



... auch nicht wirklich übel


----------



## Amigafan (25. November 2012)

wolf7 schrieb:


> Wenn du andere WUs willst, unter Linux bekomm ich mit dem V6.34 nur 6098/6099 WUs, das bereits seit mehreren Wochen. Und die bringen echt ordentlich Punkte. 16-17k PPD mit nem 1090T sind, find ich, durchaus respektabel. (der 1090T ist nicht übertaktet)



 - mein 2700K hat diese WU´s unter Linux schon lange nicht mehr gesehen -  warum . . . 
Und dabei bringen sie richtig Punkte - im Vergleich zu manch anderer WU . . .



BTW:

Auch unser Wolvie ist "out of work" . . . 
Er ging heimlich, still und leise . . . 
Weiß jemand, warum?


----------



## wolf7 (25. November 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> - mein 2700K hat diese WU´s unter Linux schon lange nicht mehr gesehen -  warum . . .
> Und dabei bringen sie richtig Punkte - im Vergleich zu manch anderer WU . . .


 
ich find das witzig, dass ich diese WUs bekomme, muss iwi an der IP oder dem Internetzugang liegen, weil ich diese WUs nur bei mir im Wohnheim bekomme. Wenn ich mit meinem Notebook @home falte, dann bekommt das Notebook nur andere WUs... echt ziemlich merkwürdig das ganze. Weil im Wohnheim kommen die dinger echt ohne Unterbrechung, ich hab in der Zeit nix anderes gefaltet mit den v6.34er Clients.



mihapiha schrieb:


> Ich habe den neuen V7 Klienten für MacOS auf meinen Laptop installiert. Nun faltet meine CPU auch dort ab und zu. Unglaubliche 24k PPD wären im Idealfall mit entsprechenden WUs drin.


 
mh 24k sind ne menge, wenn ich mir überlege dass mein i7-2760qm unter Linux@VM bei den bisher gesehenen WUs nur maximal 16k PPD schafft. (den Wert schaff ich mit den 6098/6099er WUs)


----------



## picar81_4711 (25. November 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> So, ich bin wieder da ausm Urlaub. Und 2 Rechner auch wieder. Die anderen werden noch nicht angekurbelt..................


.............also wer mich einholen will, da wäre jetzt der richtige Augenblick dafür......


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. November 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> .............also wer mich einholen will, da wäre jetzt der richtige Augenblick dafür......


Sind ja bloss 100Mio's  > lass deinen 2687W-Server auf meinem Acount falten und ich hätte ne realistische Chance.


----------



## mihapiha (25. November 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> .............also wer mich einholen will, da wäre jetzt der richtige Augenblick dafür......


 
Da brauch ich ein Jahr, wenn nicht gar noch viel länger. Ich hoffe bis Neujahr in die Top 10 zu kommen, und selbst das scheint unrealistisch


----------



## Bumblebee (26. November 2012)

mihapiha schrieb:


> ... Ich hoffe bis Neujahr in die Top 10 zu kommen, und selbst das scheint unrealistisch


 
Na aber selbst wenn es nicht für die 10 reichen sollte - nahe dran bist du dann auf jeden Fall 
Das ist dann eben wieder der "Nachteil" wenn man so ein motiviertes Spitzenteam hat - "da oben" wird die Luft dann dünn


----------



## mihapiha (26. November 2012)

Naja meine PPD sind im Moment etwas unrealistisch.  Ich würde die nicht für Rechnungen einsetzen... Aber die werden sich schon richtig Einpendeln mit der Zeit. Ich habe in den letzten Wochen sehr sehr viele P8102 WUs bekommen, und ich denke nicht, dass sich dieser Trend fortsetzt.  Eigentlich sollte ich so um die 2,7M Punkte pro Woche bekommen. Ich werde also höchst wahrscheinlich im Neujahr um die 30M erreichen... Und wenn sich erst mal meine Punkte Einpendeln, wird mich DaN_I in der PPD Durchschnittswertung überholen...


----------



## picar81_4711 (26. November 2012)

Ich bekomm jetzt fast nur 6901er....die aber auch nicht schlecht zu falten sind.......ich habe gehört, dass morgen sehr viele 8102er im Angebot sind. Da werde ich mir ein paar mal holen....


----------



## mattinator (26. November 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> ich habe gehört, dass morgen sehr viele 8102er im Angebot sind.


 
Sozusagen "Folder-Tuesday".


----------



## picar81_4711 (26. November 2012)

Wo ist eigentlich Wolvie? Der faltet auch seit ca. 2 Wochen nicht mehr. Also mit mir war er nicht im Urlaub......


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. November 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> ich habe gehört, dass morgen sehr viele 8102er im Angebot sind.


Wir alle haben wollen!


----------



## Amigafan (26. November 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Wo ist eigentlich Wolvie? Der faltet auch seit ca. 2 Wochen nicht mehr. Also mit mir war er nicht im Urlaub......



Diese Frage habe ich hier auch schon gestellt - leider auch ohne Antwort . . . 


Aber mal wieder etwas Erfreuliches:

*1*. Stanford hat sich endlich dazu aufgerafft, auch die *11292*er WU´s für *AMD*-Karten verfügbar zu machen - und prompt erreicht meine HD5870 über 11,3K PPD (statt 9,4)  

*2*. Meine GTX 560Ti 448 hat mal wieder eine 8057er WU bekommen - mit folgendem Ergebnis:
GIGABYTE GV-N560448 13I: *797/1594/1998 MHz**, V-Core: 0,975 bei 66°C,  WU 8057(0,256,66) 19.215 Punkte proWU / 148.232 PPD / TPF: 1m52s*   
Das Beste dabei - ich bin erst am "Ausloten", wie hoch sich die Graka mit Standardspannung übertakten lässt - und da geht noch was   

*3*. Nach einer "schlechten" 8101 (TPF: 31m54s) hat der 3930K wieder eine bessere 8101 bekommen: TPF:30m45s - und das mit exakt gleichen Einstellungen (incl. thekraken!) 

*4*. Hab endlich Platz 7 erreicht - fragt sich nur, wie lange ich diesen bei solchen "Verfolgern" halten kann . . . 
Ich fühl mich wie Richard Kimble: Immer auf der Flucht . . .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. November 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> *3*. Nach einer "schlechten" 8101 (TPF: 31m54s) hat der 3930K wieder eine bessere 8101 bekommen: TPF:30m45s - und das mit exakt gleichen Einstellungen (incl. thekraken!)


Meine Erfahrung ist das wen man ne schlechtere WU erwischt, System neustarten und schon läuft anstandslos.


----------



## Amigafan (26. November 2012)

Hab ich auch gemacht - aber WU lies sich nicht dazu überreden, sich schneller falten zu lassen . . . 

Wenn ich gedurft hätte: Die wär sowas von mir von gefaltet worden


----------



## mihapiha (27. November 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Meine Erfahrung ist das wen man ne schlechtere WU erwischt, System neustarten und schon läuft anstandslos.


 
Das hilft nur im seltesten Fall. Manche 8101er lassen sich halt nicht so gut falten. Bei mir ist zwischen 11:30 und 12:10 alles drin. Üblicherweise um 11:40 allerdings. Ab und zu hilft es die Priorität zu erhöhen - aber manchmal macht es das Ganze noch schlechter... 

@ Amigafan: Mach dir keine Sorgen. Das sich die WUs voneinander unterscheiden ist normal. Man sieht es ja bei den Punkten, dass es fast unmöglich ist für eine WU gleich viele Punkte zu bekommen. Bei WUs mit kleiner bzw. kürzerem TPF fällt es halt nur nicht so auf...


----------



## PCGHGS (27. November 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Meine GTX 560Ti 448 hat mal wieder eine 8057er WU bekommen - mit folgendem Ergebnis:
> GIGABYTE GV-N560448 13I: *797/1594/1998 MHz**, V-Core: 0,975 bei 66°C,  WU 8057(0,256,66) 19.215 Punkte proWU / 148.232 PPD / TPF: 1m52s*


...und hier das Ergebnis von meiner Karte:
Gigabyte GTX 560 TI OC: _900/1800/2004 MHz, V-Core: 1,04 bei 63°C, Wu 8057 (0,702,40) 19.705 Punkte pro Wu / *160.616 PPD* / TPF: 1m 46s 
_


----------



## Bumblebee (27. November 2012)

PCGHGS schrieb:


> ...und hier das Ergebnis von meiner Karte:
> Gigabyte GTX 560 TI OC: _900/1800/2004 MHz, V-Core: 1,04 bei 63°C, Wu 8057 (0,702,40) 19.705 Punkte pro Wu / *160.616 PPD* / TPF: 1m 46s
> _



Joo - das rockt soweit.. 

Hoffen wir mal, dass du mit deiner "Lüfter-Killer-Karte" noch lange stressfrei falten kannst


----------



## mihapiha (27. November 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> ich habe gehört, dass morgen sehr viele 8102er im Angebot sind. Da werde ich mir ein paar mal holen....



Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob du das nur so erwähnt hast, aber du hast Recht behalten. Hab wieder eine P8102 WU bekommen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. November 2012)

Ich hab da ne Frage die nur ganz entfernt was mit Falten zu tun hatte:
Ich brauche für einen Öko-Vergleichstest eine Angabe wieviel CO2 für die Produktion von einem Liter Benzin oder Diesel entsteht, sprich sowas wie der Strommix.

Hat wer eine Angabe?
Ne grobe reicht schon > Googel war diesbezüglich nicht sehr informativ.


Wieso ganz entfernt was mit Falten zu tun? > Falls ein Wahnsinnfalter ne Notstromversorgung hat damit seine Falter auch bei einem längeren Stromausfall noch Protein-Oregamis falten können.


----------



## Amigafan (27. November 2012)

Es geht voran . . . 
GTX 560: 830/1660 MHz, WU 8057(0,0,96), 19667 Punkte, 157.337 PPD, TPF 1m48s  - und kein Ende in Sicht

Interessant wird es, wenn dann wieder andere WU´s gefaltet werden . . . 


Nachtrag:

Bis jetzt lärft die WU (8054) stabil - also weiter übertakten . . .


----------



## Malkolm (27. November 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ich hab da ne Frage die nur ganz entfernt was mit Falten zu tun hatte:
> Ich brauche für einen Öko-Vergleichstest eine Angabe wieviel CO2 für die Produktion von einem Liter Benzin oder Diesel entsteht, sprich sowas wie der Strommix.
> 
> Hat wer eine Angabe?
> ...



Such mal auf google scholar nach "fuel production efficiency" "co2 emission of fuel production" und "co2 + efficincy + gasoline". Ohne jetzt alle Treffen göffnet zu haben scheinen einige der Paper dieses Thema zumindest zu streifen.


----------



## Abductee (27. November 2012)

Ist ein Notstromaggregat wirklich das Optimale?
Für mich wär eine reine Akku-Lösung die bessere Wahl.
Eine USV braucht man ja so oder so, bis das Aggregat angesprungen ist, da kann ich das gleich ein wenig größer dimensionieren.

Zum Beispiel:
APC Back UPS PRO USV 900VA - BR900G-GR - inkl. 150.000: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## Thosch (27. November 2012)

Akkus, mMn, sind nicht das optimale, Notstromer dann schon eher, weil *extrem* kostengünstiger. Und das von dir aufgeführte Gerät hat gerade mal *extreme* 9 min bei Volllast. 

Mal zwischendurch was anderes ... werde meine Falterei mit den kleinen Maschinen weitesgehend einschränken.
Gründe: Laptop braucht allema lange bis es die WUs durch hat, und der X6-/560Ti-Falter hat in letzter Zeit mich immer mit dem Anmeldebildschirm "begrüßt". Von Stabilität beim Falten kann keine Rede mehr sein. Ich schiebe es mal auf die GraKa, lange geht das nicht mehr gut. Vermtl. wird aber an freien Tagen und am WE die eine oder andere WU gefaltet.
Habe eben meine beiden kleinen angeschmissen, die CPUs (i3 u. X6) haben jeweils eine 8068 bekommen und die kränkelnde 630M eine ... tätääää ... 8057.


----------



## Abductee (27. November 2012)

Trotz Notstromaggregat, braucht man aber trotzdem eine USV die die Anspringzeit überbrückt.

Was mir gerade eingefallen ist, optimal wär ja während des Notstrombetriebes ein Wechsel der Energiespareinstellung.
Auf 10-20% Prozessorlast gedrosselt würd schon einiges einsparen und eine kleine USV würd deutlich länger durchhalten.


----------



## wolf7 (27. November 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> Trotz Notstromaggregat, braucht man aber trotzdem eine USV die die Anspringzeit überbrückt.
> 
> Was mir gerade eingefallen ist, optimal wär ja während des Notstrombetriebes ein Wechsel der Energiespareinstellung.
> Auf 10-20% Prozessorlast gedrosselt würd schon einiges einsparen und eine kleine USV würd deutlich länger durchhalten.


 
wo bitte schön lebst du eig, dass du über solche Maßnahmen nachdenkst? ich kann mich ganz ehrlich nicht mehr an meinen letzten Stromausfall erinnern. Ernsthaft in meinen vier Jahren Studium ist kein einziges Mal der Strom ausgefallen (mal von ner rausfliegenden Sicherung abgesehen. aber das kann man ja nicht wirklich zählen und passiert wenn eh beim Einschalten) Aber so viel Geld auszugeben für ein Gerät, was ich meist nicht mal einmal im Jahr brauche...


----------



## Thosch (27. November 2012)

Ich denke mal, so ein "Projekt" ist wirklich *extrem* übers Ziel hinaus geschossen. Zumal der Client ja auch "Savepoints" anlegt, der "Verlust" bei nem Stromausfall sich also in Grenzen hält.


----------



## T0M@0 (27. November 2012)

Fragt mal Bumble, der hat doch ständig Stromausfall


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. November 2012)

Der Hinweis mit dem Notstrom war mehr so als Seitenhieb auf Falten gedacht dass das Ganze nicht komplett aus dem Rahmen fällt. 

Ich hab ja geschrieben das ich die Angabe für einen Öko-Vergleichstest brauche, um genau zu sein geht es um einen Vergleich zwischen einem Auto mit Verbrennungsmotor und einem Elektro-Auto:
Mir ist ist schon vor längerem aufgefallen das sich sämtliche "Vergleicher/Tester" es sich sehr einfach machen was den CO2-Vergleich zwischen diesen Fahrzeugen anbelagt > Auto mit Verbrennungsmotor entweder Herstellerangabe (wir alle wissen ja wie genau die sind ) oder testen den Verbrauch und rechnen es hoch.
Elektro-Auto Herstellerangabe oder Test des Stromverbrauch und rechenen es mit dem CO2-Strommix hoch.

Dann vergleichen sie die Angaben und fertig.  > Beim Elektroauto wird die Stromproduktion mit gerechnet aber beim Auto mit Verbrennungsmotor nicht und wir wissen ja alle das es ein grosser Aufwand ist Erdöl zu finden, zufödern, zu raffinieren um Benzin oder Diesel draus zu machen und es schlussendlich an die Tankstellen zu liefern > Schlussendlich kein fairer Vergleich.

Hinzukommt das die meisten Vergleichstests mit dem deutschen CO2-Strommix gerechnet wird und der unterscheidet sich erheblich vom Schweizerischen > Deutschland aufgrund des hohen Kohlekraftwerkanteils ~550g CO2/kWh vs. Schweiz 122g CO2/kWh


----------



## T0M@0 (27. November 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> *2*. Meine GTX 560Ti 448 hat mal wieder eine 8057er WU bekommen - mit folgendem Ergebnis:
> GIGABYTE GV-N560448 13I: *797/1594/1998 MHz**, V-Core: 0,975 bei 66°C,  WU 8057(0,256,66) 19.215 Punkte proWU / 148.232 PPD / TPF: 1m52s*
> Das Beste dabei - ich bin erst am "Ausloten", wie hoch sich die Graka mit Standardspannung übertakten lässt - und da geht noch was


 


PCGHGS schrieb:


> ...und hier das Ergebnis von meiner Karte:
> Gigabyte GTX 560 TI OC: _900/1800/2004 MHz, V-Core: 1,04 bei 63°C, Wu 8057 (0,702,40) 19.705 Punkte pro Wu / *160.616 PPD* / TPF: 1m 46s
> _


 


Amigafan schrieb:


> Es geht voran . . .
> GTX 560: 830/1660 MHz, WU 8057(0,0,96), 19667 Punkte, 157.337 PPD, TPF 1m48s  - und kein Ende in Sicht
> 
> Interessant wird es, wenn dann wieder andere WU´s gefaltet werden . . .
> ...


 

Alles mit Core 2.22, oder?

Dann würde ich es hier ergänzen:

Folding@Home Stats und PPD vergleich


----------



## mattinator (27. November 2012)

PCGHGS schrieb:


> ...und hier das Ergebnis von meiner Karte:
> Gigabyte GTX 560 TI OC: _900/1800/2004 MHz, V-Core: 1,04 bei 63°C, Wu 8057 (0,702,40) 19.705 Punkte pro Wu / *160.616 PPD* / TPF: 1m 46s
> _


 Wird Zeit, dass der 2.26-er Core mit den fälligen Optimierungen für die Keppler-Karten rauskommt:
MSI N660Ti-PE-2GD5/OC Twin Frozr IV Power Edition OC: _1267/3402 MHz, V-Core: 1,162 bei 63°C, Wu 8057 (0,266,76) __   18.610 Punkte pro Wu / *134.865 PPD* / TPF: 2m 00s / Core-Version 2.25
_Zum Glück ist wenigstens die Leistungsaufnahme geringer._
_


----------



## acer86 (27. November 2012)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Alles mit Core 2.22, oder?
> 
> Dann würde ich es hier ergänzen:
> 
> Folding@Home Stats und PPD vergleich




Wen du einmal dabei bist     Core 2.22   GTX560ti @ (Core, Speicher, Shader) 964/2207/1928Mhz @ Stock Vcore (EVGA GTX560ti SC)

Wu 8057 (0, 686, 22)  173472PPD TPF: 1:38min



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGHGS (27. November 2012)

***update***


PCGHGS schrieb:


> Gigabyte  GTX 560 TI OC: _900/1800/2004 MHz, V-Core: 1,04 bei 63°C, Wu  8057 (0,702,40) 19.705 Punkte pro Wu / 160.616  PPD / TPF: 1m 46s / _Core 2.22_
> _


Treiber: 310.33


EVGA GTS 450 SC: _955/1910/2079 MHz, V-Core: 1,02 bei 48°C, Wu 8057 (0,673,38) / 15.584 Punkte pro Wu / 78.285 PPD / TPF: 2m 52s / Core 2.22_
Treiber: 290.36


----------



## picar81_4711 (27. November 2012)

Mein 2600K mit 3500MHZ macht jetzt fast 25K PPD bei einer P6099 und V6. Und die bekomm ich jetzt nicht zum ersten mal.....


----------



## Uwe64LE (27. November 2012)

mattinator schrieb:


> Wird Zeit, dass der 2.26-er Core mit den fälligen Optimierungen für die Keppler-Karten rauskommt


In dem Zusammenhang mal eine allgemeine Frage an alle:

In den nächsten Tagen gibt´s Weihnachtsgeld und ich überlege, ob ich ein paar Euro für eine neue Falt-Karte abzweige.
Ich suche sozusagen den Nachfolger der "Wunderkarte" 450. Es soll nicht gezockt werden, es wird aber auch nicht 24/7 gefaltet.
Wäre aus P/L-Sicht eine GTX 650 zu empfehlen?


----------



## Amigafan (27. November 2012)

*@Tom@0*

Alles mit Core 2.22 - aber der Test bzw die Übertaktung ist noch nicht abgeschlossen . . .


----------



## ProfBoom (27. November 2012)

Uwe64LE,

überleg dir auch, wie lange du faltest. Bekommst du eine WU mit der angepeilten Karte in dieser Zeit berechnet?
Vielleicht würde es sich lohnen eine stärkere zu kaufen, wenn dadurch keine Bonuspunkte wegfallen.


----------



## mattinator (27. November 2012)

@Uwe64LE

Die kleinste Keppler, die in unseren Statistiken auftaucht ist die 660 Ti. Hier gibt's ein paar Aussagen zur 660, 650 Ti und 650: Folder's Sharing Thread v2. Bzgl. Leistung / W ist dem Bereich die 660 Ti vorn, allerdings sind die Werte immer noch stark von den Projekten (und Core-Versionen) abhängig.


----------



## Schmidde (27. November 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, so ein "Projekt" ist wirklich *extrem* übers Ziel hinaus geschossen. Zumal der Client ja auch "Savepoints" anlegt, der "Verlust" bei nem Stromausfall sich also in Grenzen hält.



Naja, als im Sommer 4-5 mal bei uns der Strom weg war hab ich dadurch auch eine Big-Big-WU verloren, trotz Checkpoints


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. November 2012)

@Schmidde: V6 oder V7? 

Mir hat es mit dem V7 mit Stromausfällen und Sicherung rausfliegen auch 3-4 P8101 gekillt > der V6 hat sich auch schon 2X bewähren müssen und hat ohne Probleme weitergefaltet.


----------



## Schmidde (27. November 2012)

Der Server faltet (natürlich ) mit dem V6.
Aber ich hab den Client auch schon mehrmals zum Zimmerwechsel, sauber machen etc. selbst beendet und neu gestartet, da passierte nichts. War warscheinlich einfach nur Pech


----------



## wolf7 (27. November 2012)

damn was muss ich beim v6er tun um eine WU abzustoßen? mein laptop hat scho wieder probleme mit nem ETA von 3 tagen für ne 6099er WU. das ist nicht normal und einfach net okay^^

die vmware fährt auch nur mit 40-60% cpu last anstatt 100..-.-


----------



## Uwe64LE (27. November 2012)

@ProfBoom
Bonuspunkte gibt´s bis jetzt nur für die P8057. Wenn die GTS450 die schafft, wird ne GTX650 damit auch keine Probleme haben.

@mattinator
Danke für den Link. Die Auflistung


> GTX 660 Ti = 19,000ppd on 150w = 126ppw
> GTX 660 = 15,000ppd on 140w = 107ppw
> GTX 650 Ti = 12,000ppd on 110w = 109ppw
> GTX 650 = 6000ppd on 64w = 93ppw


bestärkt mich eigentlich in meinem Vorhaben.
Die GTX 650 (non Ti) ist etwas schwachbrüstig und die GTX 660 Ti ist mir zu teuer.

Bleibt also die Wahl zwischen 650 Ti und 660 non Ti, wobei nach meinem Empfinden
die GTX 650 Ti die Nase vorn hat.
Kostet weniger, verbraucht weniger und schafft mehr Punkte pro Watt.


----------



## Amigafan (27. November 2012)

Neues "Zwischenergebnis" unter Core_15 V2.22:

GV-N560448 13I: 850/1700/1998 MHz WU 8057(0,269,80) 19706 Punkte, 160.624 PPD, TPF: 1m46s . . .  

Die nächste "Taktstufe" wird 860 MHz Coretakt sein . . . 


*@wolf7*

Kann ich bitte Deine 6099er für einen 2700K haben . . .


----------



## picar81_4711 (28. November 2012)

wolf7 schrieb:


> damn was muss ich beim v6er tun um eine WU abzustoßen? mein laptop hat scho wieder probleme mit nem ETA von 3 tagen für ne 6099er WU. das ist nicht normal und einfach net okay^^
> 
> die vmware fährt auch nur mit 40-60% cpu last anstatt 100..-.-


 Du musst in der client.cfg das "bigpackets=big" auf "bigpackets=small" ändern, dann bekommst solche "großen" WUs nicht mehr


----------



## DaN_I (28. November 2012)

... hier noch zwei weitere Ergebnisse von den 8057 WUs :

Platit GTX 650 Ti GS (Chiptakt: 1006 Mhz) / WU 8057 (0,177,34) / PPD: 66423 / Credit: 14760 / TPF: 3m12s / Core: 2.25
ASUS GTX 560 Ti DiCu2 Top (Chiptakt: 900 Mhz) / WU 8057 (0,267,30) / PPD: 162983 / Credit: 19895 / TPF: 1m45s / Core: 2.22

Hab noch einen kleinen Test zum PPD/Watt Verhältnis der beiden Karten gemacht:

*Testsystem* (Celeron G550/AsRock B75 Pro3-M/BeQuiet StraightPower 400 W/Win 7 64 bit/F@H Client: 7.2.9/Treiber:306.97)

*mit GTX 560 Ti* (WU:8057/Core:2.22) => 161000 PPD*/195 W** = *826 PPD/W*
*mit GTX 560 Ti* (WU:8057/Core:2.25) => 115000 PPD*/195 W** = *590 PPD/W*
*mit GTX 650 Ti* (WU:8057/Core:2.25) => 66000 PPD*/ 110 W** = *600 PPD/W
*(*gerundeter Mittelwert aus 3 WUs / **Verbrauch gesamtes System)

zum Vergleich mein Server (WU:8101): 262000 PPD/350W = 749 PPD/W


----------



## acer86 (28. November 2012)

Solange es kein Besseren Core für die GTX6XX Kepler Karten gibt ist die GTX560ti bei den 8057er das no plus Ultra


----------



## Bumblebee (28. November 2012)

acer86 schrieb:


> Solange es kein Besseren Core für die GTX6XX Kepler Karten gibt ist die GTX560ti bei den 8057er das no plus Ultra


 
Das ist so, obwohl sich die GTX660Ti da auch nicht schlecht schlägt

Ich bin übrigens grad auf die Schattenseite gewechselt - 762x-er am laufenden Band


----------



## wolf7 (28. November 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Du musst in der client.cfg das "bigpackets=big" auf "bigpackets=small" ändern, dann bekommst solche "großen" WUs nicht mehr


 
nope. die WU läuft normal in ~18h durch. eine TPF von >2 STUNDEN ist einfach nicht normal und eher ein Bug, wie gesagt auch die Systemlast spinnt dann total rum. (normal ist die tpf zwischen 10 und 15 minuten).

hat sich aber eh aktuell erledigt, da ich mein Linux beim umziehen auf eine neue SSD eingebüßt habe. Wie kann ich denn die VMWare von meinem Server zum notebook hin importieren? geht das mit "copy & paste" oder was muss ich da noch beachten?


----------



## ProfBoom (28. November 2012)

@Uwe64LE,
Ich habe mich wohl nicht richtig ausgedrückt.
Angenommen ich falte 5 Stunden täglich. Dann muss ich zusehen, dass die Grafikkarte eine WU in unter 5 Stunden berechnet.
Zwar gibt es bis jetzt erst die 8057 mit Bonus, aber weitere werden bestimmt folgen.
Es wäre doch doof bis zum nächsten Tag zu warten um dann viel weniger Bonus zu bekommen, nur weil ein paar Prozent mal wieder gefehlt haben...

@Wolf7
copy&paste sollte mit der VMware klappen.


----------



## Abductee (28. November 2012)

Hab gerade meine neue Grafikkarte falttauglich gemacht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## robbi1204 (28. November 2012)

Das ist mal ein Kühler, bleibt der passiv?


----------



## Uwe64LE (28. November 2012)

ProfBoom schrieb:


> @Uwe64LE,
> ...
> Es wäre doch doof bis zum nächsten Tag zu warten um dann viel weniger Bonus zu bekommen, nur weil ein paar Prozent mal wieder gefehlt haben...


Du hast dich schon richtig ausgedrückt. Allerdings falte ich schon lange genug, um solche Anfängerfehler zu vermeiden.
Ich unterbreche nur WU ohne Bonus. WU mit Bonus werden am Stück gefaltet.
Dafür gibt´s bei v6 "-oneunit" und bei v7 "finish".




			
				acer86 schrieb:
			
		

> Solange es kein Besseren Core für die GTX6XX Kepler Karten gibt ist die GTX560ti bei den 8057er das no plus Ultra


Ich hab die Frage ja gestellt, weil ich an einen Neukauf denke.
Die 560 Ti ist mir zu teuer und außerdem zu "alt". Neue Projekte werden sicher für die 6er Karten optimiert. Ich will ja nicht nur für jetzt,
sondern für die "Zukunft" kaufen. Außerdem weiß auch niemand, wie lange es noch 8057 gibt und nicht schon die nächsten Bonus-Projekte
mit Kepler mehr Punkte bringen.


----------



## Amigafan (28. November 2012)

Ich bin *extrem* begeistert:

Da bei der GIGABYTE GV-N560448 13I immer noch kein "Übertaktungsende" ** bei V-Core@Stock (0,975V) erreicht ist, hier ein weiteres Zwischenergebnis:

GV-N560448 13I: *882/1764/1998 MHz, WU 8057(0,205,41), Core_15 V2.22, 20.116 Punkte, 170.400 PPD, TPF: 1m42s **  

*Das ist bereits eine Übertaktung* von mehr als 20%* gegenüber @Stock (732 MHz Core) 


*@Abductee*

Bei dem Kühler faltet es eher die Grafikkarte als die WU . . .


----------



## Abductee (28. November 2012)

robbi1204 schrieb:


> Das ist mal ein Kühler, bleibt der passiv?


Ich hoffe das die Gehäusebelüftung ausreicht, für mehr ist kein Platz im Gehäuse.


----------



## Thosch (28. November 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin übrigens grad auf die Schattenseite gewechselt - 762x-er am laufenden Band


 
Willkommen im Club ...


----------



## picar81_4711 (28. November 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> Hab gerade meine neue Grafikkarte falttauglich gemacht
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was ist das für eine Grafikkarte?


----------



## Abductee (28. November 2012)

EVGA GTX650 Superclocked.
Sollte gleich gut sein wie eine GTS450, aber nur gut 60W dabei verbrauchen.


----------



## wolf7 (28. November 2012)

mhm meine Samsung SSD 830 ist nicht mal ein tag alt geworden... scheiß Montagsprodukte.


----------



## Amigafan (29. November 2012)

Das ist mehr als ärgerlich - man investiert Zeit und Geld - und erhält Schrott. 

Der Kunde als "dummer, willfähiger" Tester . . .


----------



## wolf7 (29. November 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Das ist mehr als ärgerlich - man investiert Zeit und Geld - und erhält Schrott.
> 
> Der Kunde als "dummer, willfähiger" Tester . . .


 
jop, zum glück hab ich meine alte SSD noch net platt gemacht... die geht wenigstens problemlos xD

mh ich überleg ehrlich gesagt aktuell, ob ich mir wirklich ne zweite Samsung antuen soll oder nicht doch lieber ne 240er Intel 330 nehm. die ist kaum teurer und die alte ist ne Intel und im netbook arbeitet bereits ne 330 ohne Murren und Ärger...

aber das copy & paste bei der VM hat echt gut geklappt, hab halt nur vorher den alten "work" ordner löschen müssen, weil wenn 2 PCs die gleiche WU abarbeiten, ist das glaube ich net sonderlich zweckmäßig. Nur die freigabe spinnt glaub ich noch, obwohl ich den Computernamen des Laptop Linux angepasst habe...


----------



## Speeedy (29. November 2012)

Wo wir grad bei vmware und copy sind, gibt es irgendwo ein gutes fertiges linux zum falten für den vmware player? 
Wollte mir eins für Win7 64bit zum smp falten aufsetzen aber hatte irgendwie nur Fehlermeldungen und bald kein Nerv mehr...


----------



## mattinator (29. November 2012)

Speeedy schrieb:


> ein gutes fertiges linux zum falten für den vmware player?


 
Was ist gut ? Hier gibt's für den 3-er Player ein's mit dem 6-er Client: Folding@Home - VMWare Player 3.0 and Folding Bigadv Support - LinuxForge.net. Allerdings lief das aktuelle Image mit dem 3-er Linux-Kernel nicht auf meinem Sys. Habe dann ein älteres installiert (glaube 1.6.0, s. Index of /fah/img).


----------



## Speeedy (29. November 2012)

Meinte mit gut halt einfach nur eine gute kombination aus linux und client version die stabil läuft und höchst mögliche Zahl an Punkten abwirft.  
Denke das wird mir so schon helfen Danke! 
Probiert es sobald ich heim komme.


----------



## ProfBoom (29. November 2012)

@Wolf7
mein Beileid... Meine Samsung 830 läuft jetzt seit mehreren Monaten und hat 960 Betriebsstunden.
Bis jetzt ist alles prima.
Ein französischer Händler hat mal die Retouren von einigen Produkten veröffentlich: SSD - Les taux de retour des composants (7) - HardWare.fr
Samsung direkt hinter Intel


----------



## mihapiha (29. November 2012)

Woot! Endlich in der Top 20 des Teams! Jetzt wird es interessant wie viele Plätze wirklich noch zu holen sind....


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. November 2012)

mihapiha schrieb:


> Woot! Endlich in der Top 20 des Teams! Jetzt wird es interessant wie viele Plätze wirklich noch zu holen sind....


Kinderkram  > da mit meiner aktuellen Faltleistung beim Platz 5 Schluss sein wird (sofern sich falttechnisch nichts ändert), hab ich begonnen auf die Weltrangliste zu schauen > hätte mir einer kurz nach der 16Core-BigWU-Umstellung gesagt "Ende Jahr wirst du gegen die 70Mio's auf dem Punktekonto haben und damit unter den Top 500 der Welt sein" hätte ich ihn für Verrückt erklärt.


----------



## Bumblebee (30. November 2012)

mihapiha schrieb:


> Woot! Endlich in der Top 20 des Teams! Jetzt wird es interessant wie viele Plätze wirklich noch zu holen sind....





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Kinderkram  > da mit meiner aktuellen Faltleistung beim Platz 5 Schluss sein wird (sofern sich falttechnisch nichts ändert), hab ich begonnen auf die Weltrangliste zu schauen > hätte mir einer kurz nach der 16Core-BigWU-Umstellung gesagt "Ende Jahr wirst du gegen die 70Mio's auf dem Punktekonto haben und damit unter den Top 500 der Welt sein" hätte ich in für Verrückt erklärt.


 
Zwei Beispiele wie man seine *eigenen* Milestones/Erwartungen setzt
Dadurch bleibt auch die eigene Motivation erhalten - man bleibt "bissig"


----------



## wolf7 (30. November 2012)

edit: hat sich erledigt

trotzdem scheiß WU verschleppung von langouste

mh jetzt ist die Frage, durch die Verschleppung hab ich 2k Punkte verloren. das hochladen einer normalen WU mit ~11MB dauert aber geschlagene 10 Minuten. wo komm ich besser? Ich mein, das verschleppen trat bisher nur einmal auf, aber dieses elend lahme Hochladen gibts häufiger... (satte 20kb/s hat er in dem fall geschafft)


----------



## Amigafan (30. November 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Kinderkram  > da mit meiner aktuellen Faltleistung beim Platz 5 Schluss sein wird (sofern sich falttechnisch nichts ändert), hab ich begonnen auf die Weltrangliste zu schauen > hätte mir einer kurz nach der 16Core-BigWU-Umstellung gesagt "Ende Jahr wirst du gegen die 70Mio's auf dem Punktekonto haben und damit unter den Top 500 der Welt sein" hätte ich ihn für Verrückt erklärt.



Ich sehe das genauso:
Platz 7 im Tean ist erreicht, mehr geht wohl nicht - eher wieder abwärts  (was aber nicht dramatisch ist - meine Motivation ergibt sich nicht aus dem erreichten Platz)

Also fällt jetzt der Blick eher aufs "internationale" Ranking - mal sehen, in welchen Regionen "man(n) hängenbleibt"


----------



## picar81_4711 (30. November 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Zwei Beispiele wie man seine *eigenen* Milestones/Erwartungen setzt
> Dadurch bleibt auch die eigene Motivation erhalten - man bleibt "bissig"


Und dann gibt es noch die, die versuchen, bis an das Ende der Milchstraße zu falten......ICH.


----------



## Amigafan (30. November 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Und dann gibt es noch die, die versuchen, bis an das Ende der Milchstraße zu falten......ICH.



Vergiß dabei aber bitte nicht, auf die "schwarzen Löcher" zu achten - dort ist schon so Manches "abhanden gekommen"


----------



## picar81_4711 (30. November 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Vergiß dabei aber bitte nicht, auf die "schwarzen Löcher" zu achten - dort ist schon so Manches "abhanden gekommen"


Tja, z.B. eine WU oder so.....


----------



## mattinator (30. November 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> die eigene Motivation erhalten - man bleibt "bissig"


 
Appropos "bissig": Geht es den anderen (Kepler-)GPU-Faltern im Moment bzgl. der Projekte genauso besch... ? Gibt nicht mal mehr die 8018-er, von 8057 ganz zu schweigen. Soll kein (!) Jammern sein, aber das ist dann nicht wirklich "equal points for equal work". Die aktuelle Faltzeit unterscheidet sich nur marginal von den vorangegangen Tagen. Da muss man schon "hart gesotten" sein, um nicht "mal kurz" 'ne Faltpause einzulegen.


----------



## mihapiha (30. November 2012)

Im Moment läuft meine Faltfarm zu gut, um an ihr etwas zu testen , aber ich werde mit Sicherheit ein oder zwei Tage ohne "-bigadv" auch mal falten, um zu sehen was wirklich im SMP Bereich realistisch ist...

Das war aber ehrlich gesagt erst geplant nach dem Neujahr. Jetzt bin ich noch auf Plätze aus.  Außerdem ist es auch schön zu sehen, was an Team PPD drin ist. HP soll schließlich weiterhin und für alle Zeiten hinter uns bleiben...


----------



## Bumblebee (30. November 2012)

mattinator schrieb:


> Appropos "bissig": Geht es den anderen (Kepler-)GPU-Faltern im Moment bzgl. der Projekte genauso besch... ? Gibt nicht mal mehr die 8018-er, von 8057 ganz zu schweigen. Soll kein (!) Jammern sein, aber das ist dann nicht wirklich "equal points for equal work". Die aktuelle Faltzeit unterscheidet sich nur marginal von den vorangegangen Tagen. Da muss man schon "hart gesotten" sein, um nicht "mal kurz" 'ne Faltpause einzulegen.



Auf einer (von beiden) GTX660Ti läuft grad eine 8057; grundsätzlich sind diese Schätzchen aber selten(er) geworden


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. November 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Auf einer (von beiden) GTX660Ti läuft grad eine 8057; grundsätzlich sind diese Schätzchen aber selten(er) geworden


Seltener, wirklich? 
Dann bin ich ja froh das meine beiden 460er davon nichts wissen > bei dennen sind momentan die Nicht-P8057 selten.


----------



## Amigafan (30. November 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Seltener, wirklich?
> Dann bin ich ja froh das meine beiden 460er davon nichts wissen > bei dennen sind momentan die Nicht-P8057 selten.




Pssst ! !  
Verrat doch nicht gleich Alles . . . 

Nur so kann ich irgendwann dahin kommen . . .  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (30. November 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Seltener, wirklich?
> Dann bin ich ja froh das meine beiden 460er davon nichts wissen > bei denen sind momentan die Nicht-P8057 selten.


 
Nun, eine Zeil lang haben *alle* meine GraKas *nur* 8057er gefaltet - da sind sie eben jetzt seltener


----------



## wolf7 (30. November 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Pssst ! !
> Verrat doch nicht gleich Alles . . .
> 
> Nur so kann ich irgendwann dahin kommen . . .
> ...


 
die frage ist jetzt bestimmt dumm, aber das wurde mit photoshop bearbeitet oder gibts jetzt wirklich die WUs auch für ati?


----------



## DerpMonstah (30. November 2012)

Hattet ihr schon mal eine 7808 WU? Komme kaum über 730 PPD


----------



## nfsgame (1. Dezember 2012)

DerpMonstah schrieb:


> Hattet ihr schon mal eine 7808 WU? Komme kaum über 730 PPD


 
3100PPD mit sechs Kernen....


----------



## Amigafan (1. Dezember 2012)

wolf7 schrieb:


> die frage ist jetzt bestimmt dumm, aber das wurde mit photoshop bearbeitet oder gibts jetzt wirklich die WUs auch für ati?



Bei mir schon   

Nein - dort läuft parallel neben der HD 5870 eine GTS 450 auf Slot 01


----------



## wolf7 (1. Dezember 2012)

schade schade, aber gut, war zu erwarten... schon allein weil die ati sonst mit dem OPENCL core faltet. wäre auch echt zu schön gewesen. ansonsten hätt ich sofort meine ati graka sonst wieder zum falten bewegt


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Dezember 2012)

Au Mamma - jetzt hab ich *wirklich* das dreckige Ende vom Knüppel in der Hand 

Nein - kein Stromausfall 
Ich habe einen Wasserschaden von (vermutlich) einem lecken Rohr zwischen der ersten Etage und dem Erdgeschoss
In Bumbles Castle tröpfelt nun ein wenig Wasser in die Küche von meinem Sohn


----------



## acer86 (1. Dezember 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Au Mamma - jetzt hab ich *wirklich* das dreckige Ende vom Knüppel in der Hand
> 
> Nein - kein Stromausfall
> Ich habe einen Wasserschaden von (vermutlich) einem lecken Rohr zwischen der ersten Etage und dem Erdgeschoss
> In Bumbles Castle tröpfelt nun ein wenig Wasser in die Küche von meinem Sohn


 
ach du schei......  Liegen da nicht die Faltserver im Offenen Aufbau herum?  Ich drück dir die daumen das deine Hardware den Wasser schade Überlebt hat und das alles schnell wieder behoben werden kan.


----------



## mattinator (1. Dezember 2012)

@Bumblebee
Viel Glück und möglichst keine irreparablen Schäden.


----------



## Thosch (1. Dezember 2012)

Klingt nicht sooo dolle gut ... AAAABER einen *extremen* Vorschlag hätte ich da schon ... Durchfluss *erhöhen !!!*
Erklärung: Höhe x Geschwindigkeit = Wasserkraftwerk für Stromversorgung ... DAS nenne ich mal ne Eigenversorgung !!

Spass beiseite, solange es nicht gewollt ist hat Wasser bei Strom nix zu suchen ... hoffendl. sind keine größeren Schäden.



mihapiha schrieb:


> Woot! Endlich in der Top 20 des Teams! Jetzt  wird es interessant wie viele Plätze wirklich noch zu holen sind....


Ausgehend von deinem aktuellen 24h-AVG sollte Platz 2 Teamwertung, früher oder *extrem* später möglich sein.


----------



## tomas2 (1. Dezember 2012)

Liebe Folding-Kollegen,
Ich möchte HFM.NET über dyndns aufbauen und mehrere Rechner damit anziehen.
Deshalb muss ich auf einem V7 FAH-Client den Port abändern. Wie mache ich das? 
Wenn ich das in der Config von FAHControl einfach ändere, kann er sich nicht mehr mit dem Client verbinden.


----------



## mihapiha (1. Dezember 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Ausgehend von deinem aktuellen 24h-AVG sollte Platz 2 Teamwertung, früher oder *extrem* später möglich sein.


 
Ich denke nicht, dass es für Platz 2 reichen wird. Vielleicht Top-10 - außer Stanford macht es möglich das ich 26M aus dem anderen Team in dieses ziehen kann  dann sind schnell mal ein paar Plätze drin... 

Ganz ehrlich: Ich bin nicht *der* 24/7 Falter wie manche hier, und ich bin schwer beeindruckt wenn jemand jeden Monat immer wieder seine Punkte in die Liste einträgt. Und manche machen das schon viel viel länger als ich. Ich falte relativ wenig, aber aufgrund meiner High-End Rechner hohle ich überproportional viele Punkte in relativ kurzer Zeit, zumindest verglichen mit manch anderen. Daher sehe ich mich nicht als "Langzeit-Falter" sondern mehr als "Gemütszustands-Falter". Ich falte halt nur hier und da ein paar Monate im Jahr, aber in der kurzen Zeit halt viel. Wenn mich die Lust nach einem Spiele-Rechner wieder packt, wird auch diese Faltfarm verkauft, dann gibt es von meiner Seite wieder über lange Zeit keine Punkte, bzw. verglichen mit jetzt relativ wenig.   

Um ehrlich zu sein, beeindrucken mich deine 27M *viel mehr* als die knapp 49M von mir, denn du hast nie wirklich aufgehört zu falten, und hast immer maximal gefaltet, was in deinem Rahmen möglich war Das ist wirklicher Einsatz!  Ich bin mir ganz sicher das Stanford Leute mit deinem Einsatz mehr zu schätzen weiß als wie Gelegenheitsfalter wie mich.


----------



## nfsgame (1. Dezember 2012)

Yeah! Ich habe im November meinen persönlichen Monatsproduktionsrekord eingestellt ! Der war bisher im Mai 2010 aufgestellt worden (mit nem Q6700 @3,8GHz, nem E8500 @4GHz, ner 9800GT @2044MHz Shader samt vMod und ner 9500GT ) - jetzt warens bei bedeutend weniger Aufwand (Nen X6 und nen Mobile-C2D) mehr  ... Stromrechnung freut sich .


----------



## Amigafan (1. Dezember 2012)

*@Bumblebee*

Dann mach doch aus "Castle Bumblestein" ein "Castle Bumblesee"  


Spaß beiseite - ich hoffe, dass der Schaden so gering wie möglich ausfällt und drücke Dir beide Daumen . . .


----------



## nfsgame (1. Dezember 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Spaß beiseite - ich hoffe, dass der Schaden so gering wie möglich ausfällt und drücke Dir beide Daumen . . .


 
Dem schließe ich mich maximal an .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Dezember 2012)

@Bumblebee: Mein *extremstes* Beileid.


----------



## Thosch (1. Dezember 2012)

mihapiha schrieb:


> ... Ich bin mir ganz sicher das Stanford Leute mit deinem Einsatz mehr zu schätzen weiß als wie Gelegenheitsfalter wie mich.


Na so denke ich eher nicht, denen wird`s egal sein von wem die Faltergebnisse kommen und unter welchen (zuweilen *extremen*) Umständen die erbracht werden. Ob es wirklich nebenbei errechnete WUs sind, ob die von extra dafür angeschaffter HW oder von einem BurnIn-Test stammen. Jede korrekt berechnete und zurück gesandte WU nehmen die sicher gern. Und wir helfen deren Ruhm und Finanzen zu retten, zu vergrößern, was auch immer ...  ... Wenn`s denn mal dadurch ein Mittel gegen die angesprochenen Krankheiten gibt würde ich mich sehr freuen wenn ich unter Vorlage einiger Certificate Rabat in der Apotheke bekäme ...  ...


----------



## wolf7 (1. Dezember 2012)

tomas2 schrieb:


> Liebe Folding-Kollegen,
> Ich möchte HFM.NET über dyndns aufbauen und mehrere Rechner damit anziehen.
> Deshalb muss ich auf einem V7 FAH-Client den Port abändern. Wie mache ich das?
> Wenn ich das in der Config von FAHControl einfach ändere, kann er sich nicht mehr mit dem Client verbinden.


 
einfach den gleichen Port bei HFM, wie im FAHControl eintragen? kannst doch bei beiden den entsprechenden (Remoteverbindungs-)Port eintragen (welcher auch über die Firewall des Routers weitergeleitet werden muss, wenn es unabhängige Netze sind) Einzige wo ich mir gerade unsicher bin, wo der unterschied zwischen dem client port und dem remote port liegt, aber wieso musst du den denn überhaupt ändern? Könn doch alle clienten auf dem gleichen Port laufen...


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Dezember 2012)

acer86 schrieb:


> ach du schei...... Liegen da nicht die Faltserver im Offenen Aufbau herum? Ich drück dir die Daumen das deine Hardware den Wasserschaden überlebt hat und das alles schnell wieder behoben werden kann.





mattinator schrieb:


> @Bumblebee
> Viel Glück und möglichst keine irreparablen Schäden.






Thosch schrieb:


> Klingt nicht sooo dolle gut ... AAAABER einen *extremen* Vorschlag hätte ich da schon ... Durchfluss *erhöhen !!!*
> Erklärung: Höhe x Geschwindigkeit = Wasserkraftwerk für Stromversorgung ... DAS nenne ich mal ne Eigenversorgung !!
> Spass beiseite, solange es nicht gewollt ist hat Wasser bei Strom nix zu suchen ... hoffendl. sind keine größeren Schäden.





Amigafan schrieb:


> *@Bumblebee*
> Dann mach doch aus "Castle Bumblestein" ein "Castle Bumblesee"
> Spaß beiseite - ich hoffe, dass der Schaden so gering wie möglich ausfällt und drücke Dir beide Daumen . . .





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @Bumblebee: Mein *extremstes* Beileid.





nfsgame schrieb:


> Dem schließe ich mich maximal an .


 
Danke für euer Mitgefühl und die guten Wünsche 
Nein, dies betrifft *nur* das Untergeschoss - genauer die Kuche der Parterre-Wohnung - dort steht gar keine (Falt-)Hardware


----------



## tomas2 (1. Dezember 2012)

wolf7 schrieb:


> einfach den gleichen Port bei HFM, wie im FAHControl eintragen? kannst doch bei beiden den entsprechenden (Remoteverbindungs-)Port eintragen (welcher auch über die Firewall des Routers weitergeleitet werden muss, wenn es unabhängige Netze sind) Einzige wo ich mir gerade unsicher bin, wo der unterschied zwischen dem client port und dem remote port liegt, aber wieso musst du den denn überhaupt ändern? Könn doch alle clienten auf dem gleichen Port laufen...


 
Danke für die Antwort schon mal. Ich muss für jeden Client einen anderen Port verwenden, damit ich im Router die Port-Weiterleitung an die entsprechenden IP-Adressen der verschiedenen Rechner eintragen kann. In der URL gebe ich dann die Adresse:<Port> an und kann mich auf jeden FAH-Client verbinden.


----------



## mihapiha (1. Dezember 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Na so denke ich eher nicht, denen wird`s egal sein von wem die Faltergebnisse kommen und unter welchen (zuweilen *extremen*) Umständen die erbracht werden. Ob es wirklich nebenbei errechnete WUs sind, ob die von extra dafür angeschaffter HW oder von einem BurnIn-Test stammen. Jede korrekt berechnete und zurück gesandte WU nehmen die sicher gern. Und wir helfen deren Ruhm und Finanzen zu retten, zu vergrößern, was auch immer ...  ... Wenn`s denn mal dadurch ein Mittel gegen die angesprochenen Krankheiten gibt würde ich mich sehr freuen wenn ich unter Vorlage einiger Certificate Rabat in der Apotheke bekäme ...  ...


 
kann durch aus sein.  Ich kann mich ja irren, aber aus Stanfords Sicht würden mir Leute, die ständig falten, sicher willkommener sein, als die Gelegenheitsfalter. Zwar ist sicher jeder Beitrag willkommen, aber man will ja zu einem Resultat kommen. Mittlerweile beende ich eingentlich jede WU bevor ich eine Pause einlege, da mir ein Freund berichtet hat, dass die WUs, die auf unseren Computern berechnet werden, wieder in Stanford zusammengesetzt werden, um eine Simulation darzustellen. Wenn eine WU fehlerhaft war oder gar nicht abgeschlossen wurde, schickt der Computer das Projekt wieder aus, und alle WUs müssen neu berechnet werden. Eine nicht beendete WU ist also eine kleine Katastrophe, wenn das so stimmt. Aber ich habe das ja auch vor ein paar Jahren gehört. Vielleicht ist es mittlerweile auch nicht mehr so...

Im Falle, dass es aber noch heute so ist, ist natürlich ein Gelegenheitsfalter wie meine Wenigkeit sicher ein Problem. Die wichtigsten WUs würde ich sicher einem sicheren Falter wie dir schicken  

Ob und wie das in Stanford funktioniert, weiß ich nicht. Ich würde es aber so machen... Auf jeden Fall schätze ich deinen Einsatz viel mehr als du denkst


----------



## tomas2 (1. Dezember 2012)

So, jetzt funktionierts mit den Ports. Der eine Client läuft auf 36330 und der andere PC auf 36331. in HFM.NET sieht es nun so aus wie auf dem Bild.
Weiss jemand, wieso der eine Status gelb ist? "RunningNoFrameTimes".


----------



## Thosch (1. Dezember 2012)

Danke fürs Kompliment, aber da bin ich wohl hier eher ein kleines Licht. Ehre gebührt da anderen. 
Ob jetzt die Sims bei denen wieder zusammen gesetzt werden oder die BIGs schon eine gesamte Sim ist wissen die wohl nur in der Uni selbst. Beides ist und wird möglich sein. Denke aber auch das bei geteilten Sims die Einzelteile (WUs) mehrfach verschickt werden um auch Rechenfehler und Ausfälle zu vermeiden/zu verringern.
Aber jetzt gehts erst mal ins Konzert ... Schiller.


----------



## Uwe64LE (1. Dezember 2012)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Yeah! Ich habe im November meinen persönlichen Monatsproduktionsrekord eingestellt


Trotzdem klebe ich dir extrem an den Hacken und wenn du mal einen Moment nicht aufpasst, werde ich vorbei huschen 

btw.
Wenn man sich die 7-Tage-Wertung mal ansieht, fällt mir auf, dass viele Falter auch von den "hinteren Rängen" extrem Gas geben
und super Ergebnisse einfahren.
Als Beispiele seien nur mal Speeedy (Rang 83) mit 507.323 Punkten und tom7 (Rang 76) mit 363.173 Punkten genannt.
Aber auch andere machen um die 200.000 Punkte/ 7d.
Das finde ich extrem Klasse. So halten wir unseren Durchschnitt konstant hoch.

Also auch abseits der zu Recht im Glanz der Sonne stehenden Großfalter ist hier Bewegung angesagt.


----------



## Amigafan (1. Dezember 2012)

Normalerweise liefert der Core A4 die punktemäßig schlechtere Ausbeute als der Core A3, aber manche WU´s sind echt der "Burner":

i7 2700K@4,3GHz, WU *10083* (2,54,62). TPF *1*m*34*s, *46.639* PPD   


*@tomas2*

Die gelbe Anzeige des Fortschrittsbalkens zeigt nur, dass HFM noch nicht genügend Frames hat, um die TPF bzw die resultierenden Punkte der WU anzuzeigen, denn in den Standardeinstellungen wird beides aus drei fertigen Frames berechnet - solange die nicht vorhanden sind, gibt HFM kein Ergebnis aus.

Noch ein Tipp:
Gehe unter "Edit/Preferences" auf "Web Settings" und ersetzte unter "Project Download URL" die */psummary.html* durch */**psummaryC.html*.
Dann werden - nach einem Download der Daten über den Menupunkt "Tools/Download Projects From Stanfiord" auch die beta-Projekte mit Punkten angezeigt - also auch die WU 8057


----------



## tomas2 (1. Dezember 2012)

Amigafan;4774391
[B schrieb:
			
		

> @tomas2[/B]
> 
> Die gelbe Anzeige des Fortschrittsbalkens zeigt nur, dass HFM noch nicht genügend Frames hat, um die TPF bzw die resultierenden Punkte der WU anzuzeigen, denn in den Standardeinstellungen wird beides aus drei fertigen Frames berechnet - solange die nicht vorhanden sind, gibt HFM kein Ergebnis aus.
> 
> ...



Cool, danke für die Erklärung und auch den Tipp. Ich fragte mich schon, wieso in anderen Printscreens die Beta-WU's korrekt angezeigt wurden aber bei mir nicht. Übrigens:  Ich habe jetzt schon die 4. 8057er hintereinander. Bin gespannt auf den Punktesegen.


----------



## wolf7 (1. Dezember 2012)

ich finde da liegt im übrigen ein relativ großer Vorteil des Freigabemodells des V7 Clients. für den muss ich nur nen port öffnen, für den V6er muss ich über einen webspace ne Datei freigeben, was schon einen gewissen unterschied darstellt. Ich erstell mir ehrlich gesagt nur ungern nen mehr oder weniger öffentlichen FTP...


----------



## tomas2 (1. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist ja meeega krass mit den 8057er PPD. Jetzt stosse ich schon in Servergefilde vor. 
Und die Wohnung wird allmählich kuschelig warm.


----------



## DerpMonstah (1. Dezember 2012)

Mit dem i7 2600K oder was?

Ich hätte auch gerne so eine Sig, aber darf keine Bilder mit dem BB-Code anzeigen...


----------



## nfsgame (1. Dezember 2012)

DerpMonstah schrieb:


> Ich hätte auch gerne so eine Sig, aber darf keine Bilder mit dem BB-Code anzeigen...


 
Musst der richtigen Benutzergruppe beitreten . ->Kontrollzentrum


----------



## Amigafan (1. Dezember 2012)

*@tomas2*

Bitte sehr - freut mich, wenn es Dir geholfen hat 


BTW:
Noch so eine "Hammer-WU": 
WU* 7006* (2,48.57), TPF *1*m*30*s,  *49247* PPD (im Maximum sogar über 50K PPD) mit 2700K@4,3GHz 

So erreiche ich z. Zt. mit meiner eingesetzten Hardware unglaubliche *410K* PPD  ( vor einer Woche noch unter 200K PPD) - und noch laufen nicht auf allen Systemen die "optimalen" WU´s 

Rechne ich die GTX 460 und den 2600K dazu, die noch "untätig" wegen fehlender Hardware (Lüfter bzw Mobo) "brachliegen", kann ich locker die 500K PPD "knacken" - vor gut einer Woche absolut undenkbar . . . 


Schade nur, dass *unser Wolvie* so sang- und klanglos verschwunden ist. 
Ich hoffe doch, dass es Ihm gutgeht und er nur eine kurze "schöpferische Pause" eingelegt hat.

Wolvie, komm bald wieder . . .


----------



## DerpMonstah (1. Dezember 2012)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Musst der richtigen Benutzergruppe beitreten . ->Kontrollzentrum


 
Dankeschön^^


----------



## mattinator (1. Dezember 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> BTW:
> Noch so eine "Hammer-WU":
> WU* 7006* (2,48.57), TPF *1*m*30*s,  *49247* PPD (im Maximum sogar über 50K PPD) mit 2700K@4,3GHz


Unter Windows mit zusätzlichen GPU-Client oder mit Linux native ?


----------



## Amigafan (1. Dezember 2012)

mattinator schrieb:


> Unter Windows mit zusätzlichen GPU-Client oder mit Linux native ?



Ubuntu Linux 10.04 LTS native - Client V7.2.9


----------



## mattinator (1. Dezember 2012)

@*Amigafan*
Danke, auf die Werte bin ich mit meinem i7-3770K@4.4GHz lange nicht gekommen. Allerdings Windows und "nebenbei" GPU-Client.


----------



## Thosch (2. Dezember 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> ...
> Noch so eine "Hammer-WU":
> WU* 7006* (2,48.57), TPF *1*m*30*s,  *49247* PPD (im Maximum sogar über 50K PPD) mit 2700K@4,3GHz . . .



Ich hätte auch eine *7006* im "Angebot", läuft mMn auch nicht soooo schlecht auf dem Phenom X6(1045)@2,96GHz, TPF *3*m*09*s, *16448* PPD. Für nen AMD ok ? ...  ...

btw.: Hat jemand eine GTX 660Ti im Reverenzdesign, also ohne "besonderen" Kühler am Falten ? Wenn ja kann derjenige was zu Lautstärke und Wärmeentwicklung sagen ? THX schon mal.


----------



## Amigafan (2. Dezember 2012)

*@**mattinator*

Der GPU-Client bremst auf jeden Fall die CPU - selbst, wenn es eine nVidia-GPU ist.
Ich habe z. B. bei meinem i7 875K einen "Kern" für die GV-N560448 "freigemacht (smp 7) und musste feststellen, dass sowohl die GPU als auch die CPU einen höheren Punkteoutput aufweisen.

Denn:
Beobachtet man die GPU-Auslastung z. B. bei einer 8057er WU, muß man feststellen, dass die Auslastung ziemlich schwankt.
Um ein optimales Ergebnis zu bekommen, habe ich der GPU einen "Kern" gegönnt und gleichzeitig die Priorität des Core_15 auf "Normal" erhöht (Prozess Lasso).
Ergebnid: 99% Auslastung und praktisch keine Schwankungen mehr, dadurch ein "ungestörtes" Falten und maximaler Punkteoutput.


BTW:
Die letzte Woche war extrem:

Ich habe mit 1.969K Punkten über 70% der Punkte erbracht wie in den Monater August - Oktober diesen Jahres (etwa 2,725K gemittelt) - und damit meine beste Faltwoche


----------



## mattinator (2. Dezember 2012)

@*Amigafan*
Danke für die ausführlichen Info's, werde demnächst mal ein bisschen probieren. Die Prozess-Priorität der Folding-Cores ist bei mir sogar auf High (SetPriority).


----------



## Amigafan (2. Dezember 2012)

*@mattinator*

SetPriority hat nur das "Problem", dass es den Prozess "lockt"  - Prozess Lasso hingegen ist so "intelligent", einem beendeten Prozess bei Neustart (Berechnungsbeginn einer neuen WU) die eingestellte Priorität erneut zu vergeben, also einen neugestarteten Core_15 wieder auf z. B. "normal" zu setzen.
Damit läuft es gemäß den Regeln, die Microsoft als "nötige Eigenschaften" für systemkonforme Programme aufgestellt hat - und es läuft auch problemlos mit Win7 zusammen (wenn mit erhöhten Rechten als SysAdmin gestartet)


----------



## mattinator (2. Dezember 2012)

@*Amigafan*
Das Problem mit dem "lock" hatte ich nur, nachdem der Folding-Client nach der Installation mit Administrator-Rechten gestartet wurde. Jetzt habe ich den Folding-Client im Autostart sowie pause-on-start=true konfiguriert und starte die Projekte manuell oder aus der Aufgabenplanung per Script mittels Remote Access Port. Da die Prozesse alle unter dem Benutzer-Account laufen, hat SetPriority damit kein Problem. (natürlich alles unter Win 7).


----------



## Thosch (2. Dezember 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Ich hätte auch eine *7006* im "Angebot", läuft mMn auch nicht soooo schlecht auf dem Phenom X6(1045)@2,96GHz, TPF *3*m*09*s, *16448* PPD. Für nen AMD ok ? ...  ...
> ...



 Und noch eine von den "besseren" (?) WUs 7022, TPF 2min55s, PPD 18366 ...  ...


----------



## wolf7 (2. Dezember 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Und noch eine von den "besseren" (?) WUs 7022, TPF 2min55s, PPD 18366 ...  ...


 
der Rekord meines X1090T@3,2ghz einer 6098er liegt bei 18.716,9 PPD (TPF 9min24s) und der einer 6099er bei 18.707,9 PPD (TPF 9min23s) so ne TPF schafft er aber net immer, da er meist noch nebenher anderes zeug zu erledigen hat^^


----------



## picar81_4711 (2. Dezember 2012)

Eine Frage: Muss man im V7 extra Flags setzen, um die 8057er für die Grafikkarte zu bekommen oder kommt die von selber mal mit der Standartinstallation, also ohne Flags?


----------



## mattinator (2. Dezember 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Muss man im V7 extra Flags setzen, um die 8057er für die Grafikkarte zu bekommen


 Sind noch im Beta-Stadium, also Extra Slot options client-type=beta. Btw., bekommst Du nicht so schon genug Punkte ?


----------



## picar81_4711 (2. Dezember 2012)

mattinator schrieb:


> Sind noch im Beta-Stadium, also Extra Slot options client-type=beta. Btw., bekommst Du nicht so schon genug Punkte ?


Danke für die Antwort! Doch, eigentlich schon. Aber meine Wohnung ist heute so kalt, ich möchte sie ein wenig heizen.....und wenn dann sollen auch Punkte dabei rauskommen


----------



## mattinator (2. Dezember 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Aber meine Wohnung ist heute so kalt, ich möchte sie ein wenig heizen.....und wenn dann sollen auch Punkte dabei rauskommen


 
Aus dem Grund habe ich für Weihnachten auch eine zweite GTX 660 Ti geordert. Vllt. kommen dann die 8057-er Projekte öfter. Außerdem könnte Standford ja seine Pläne für "equal points for equal work" etwas ausweiten, die News (Folding@home: Unified GPU/SMP benchmarking scheme: equal points for equal work) ist immerhin schon über einen Monat alt. In der Zeit kann man eine Menge programmieren oder zumindest konfigurieren (mehr sollte die Änderung der Bewertung ja eigentlich nicht sein).


----------



## tom7 (2. Dezember 2012)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Trotzdem klebe ich dir extrem an den Hacken und wenn du mal einen Moment nicht aufpasst, werde ich vorbei huschen
> 
> btw.
> Wenn man sich die 7-Tage-Wertung mal ansieht, fällt mir auf, dass viele Falter auch von den "hinteren Rängen" extrem Gas geben
> ...



Boah, da bin ich jetzt aber platt, dass mein kleiner Beitrag aufgefallen ist! Herzlichen Dank *Uwe64LE*!!! Hätte meine Freundin meinen PC am FR in meiner Abwesenheit nicht runtergefahren, wären es viell noch mehr Punkte geworden Mal schauen was diese Woche geht


----------



## Thosch (3. Dezember 2012)

tom7 schrieb:


> ...Hätte meine Freundin meinen PC am FR in meiner Abwesenheit nicht runtergefahren...


 
Immer mit PW den Zugriff sperren ! *Extrem* wichtig !!


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Dezember 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Immer mit PW den Zugriff sperren ! *Extrem* wichtig !!



.. also ich habe noch nie eine Freundin mit einem PW vor Zugriff geschützt  - wäre aber auch mal ne Möglichkeit


----------



## tomas2 (3. Dezember 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:
			
		

> .. also ich habe noch nie eine Freundin mit einem PW vor Zugriff geschützt  - wäre aber auch mal ne Möglichkeit



Das nannte man früher Keuschheitsgürtel.


----------



## Julian Kruck (3. Dezember 2012)

Hey Leute,
aufgrund von pc-problemen musste ich jetzt ein paar wochen pausieren.
jetz wollt ich aber wieder loslegen  mangels zeit muss ich schnell fragen bevor ich ewig stöbern kann:

System: i7-2600k (mit 4ghz), und eine AMD HD 6770, läuft 24/7
1. das falten mit einer AMD wird nach wie vor noch nicht sonderlich effizient sein, oder hat sich hier doch etwas getan?
2. welchen clienten für den 2600k? hatte vorher immer den 6.34, allerdings weiß ich ja nicht ob sich hier was geändert hat?

danke schonmal


----------



## wolf7 (3. Dezember 2012)

Julian Kruck schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> aufgrund von pc-problemen musste ich jetzt ein paar wochen pausieren.
> jetz wollt ich aber wieder loslegen  mangels zeit muss ich schnell fragen bevor ich ewig stöbern kann:
> 
> ...



also ich lass meine HD 6990m nicht falten, bringt maximal 1-2k Punkte mehr als wenn ich nur die CPU falten lasse. Das GPU Falten wird halt ein core belegen, wenn du das aber trotzdem machen willst, musst du den V7er Client nehmen. Ansonsten, nimm den, den du willst. V6.34 oder V7. Am effektivsten falten kann man natürlich entweder direkt unter Linux mit dem V6.34er oder in ner VM unter Linux mit 6.34er.


----------



## Julian Kruck (3. Dezember 2012)

ist denn wieder soviel unterschied zwischen linux und windows? durch den smp2 hat sich ja das drastisch gebessert...

gut, dann wird die gpu für boinc eingespannt


----------



## Malkolm (3. Dezember 2012)

Der größte Vorteil von Linux ist vorallem, dass du andere (i.d.R.) besser laufende WUs bekommst. Aber auch von der Rohleistung liegt Linux (selbst in einer VM) weiter vor Windows.


----------



## Wolvie (3. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Leute, 

was ich euch zu sagen habe wird euch nicht freuen, darum versuche ich mich kurz zu halten:
Ich denke mal das es dem ein oder anderen vll aufgefallen ist, das ich nicht mehr aktiv falte.
Das hat mehrere Gründe, die da u.a. wären:

- Anfang des Jahres habe ich mir ein High-End-Sys für's spielen zugelegt. Bis heute hab ich aber erst ein paar Stunden gespielt. Gefaltet hat's seit Anfang an bis zum Ende. So war das nicht gedacht, zumindest nicht in dem Ausmaß.
- Durch die Laufzeiten und dem nicht ganz unerheblichen Stromverbrauch von allen zsm +/- 1kw/h stieg natürlich auch die Stromrechnung ""etwas"". Im Groben glaub um's doppelte. Dad hat große Augen bekommen, aber dafür steh ich grad und ich zahl's. Am Geld soll's nicht scheitern.
- Das Verhalten von Stanford stößt mir leicht sauer auf. Das hab ich schon hin und wieder zu Worte gebracht, drum will ich's jetzt dabei belassen. 
- Ein weiterer wichtiger Punkt ist, das ich nur einen Zimmer habe. Dort schlafe ich und dort stehen auch die Rechner. Mich trennen also Luftlinie 2m von den Systemen. Ich hör also jeden Kondensator husten wenn ich schlafen will. Die Abwärme ist ein anderes Thema... Und die LED's vom MoBo leuchten das halbe Zimmer aus. (Eingeschlafen bin ich trotzdem immer, der Arbeit sei dank.)

Das alles hat mich dazu bewogen nach einem guten Jahr erst Mal einen Schlussstrich zu ziehen.
Ich habe gern gefaltet bei euch und ich würd's auch gern wieder tun, aber ich muss mich erst Mal um meine "baulichen Möglichkeiten" kümmern bevor's weiter gehen kann. Und das ist leider nicht von heut auf morgen getan.

Ich hoff ihr nehmt's mir nicht übel.


----------



## wolf7 (3. Dezember 2012)

Julian Kruck schrieb:


> ist denn wieder soviel unterschied zwischen linux und windows? durch den smp2 hat sich ja das drastisch gebessert...
> 
> gut, dann wird die gpu für boinc eingespannt


 
bei mir macht der unterschied zwischen linux@vm und windows bei SMP Folding gut und gerne 30% und mehr aus. Klar gibts beim V7er paar gute WUs, welche sogar besser sind als die mitm V7er (auch dank der 10% auf alles, außer A3 WUs, die man eben mit dem V6er hauptsächlich bekommt). Beim V6.34er bekomm ich zb. aber gleich gar keine schlechten mehr xD, sodass die auch ohne den bonus gut punkte bringen.


----------



## picar81_4711 (3. Dezember 2012)

Wolvie schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> was ich euch zu sagen habe wird euch nicht freuen, darum versuche ich mich kurz zu halten:
> Ich denke mal das es dem ein oder anderen vll aufgefallen ist, das ich nicht mehr aktiv falte.
> ...


Schön, dass du Dich nochmal meldest! 
Also ich kann Dich voll und ganz verstehen. Mein 980X lief auch immer im Schlafzimmer, da hörst Du wirklich alles....und auch wenn man schläft, trotzdem stört es gewaltig.
Jetzt laufen alle meine PC im Keller mit LAN über Steckdose. Aber momentan nur einer bzw. zwei, da ich auch etwas beiseitesparen will.
Mach Dir keine Gedanken darüber, ob wir Dir das übel nehmen oder nicht. Das muss wirklich jeder selber wissen, wann und wieviel er faltet und es soll ja auch Spaß machen!
Wäre aber schön, wenn Du trotzdem noch hier im Forum Dich ab und zu melden würdest. 

Momentan falte ich mit meiner GTX 690 die neuen 8057er, aber auch nur für kurze Zeit:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und dabei verbraucht das gesamte System "nur" 320W. Also 260K PPD bei 320W. Ist echt krass. Da kann mein Server nicht mehr mithalten!


----------



## nfsgame (3. Dezember 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Schön, dass du Dich nochmal meldest!
> [...]
> Mach Dir keine Gedanken darüber, ob wir Dir das übel nehmen oder nicht. Das muss wirklich jeder selber wissen, wann und wieviel er faltet und es soll ja auch Spaß machen!
> Wäre aber schön, wenn Du trotzdem noch hier im Forum Dich ab und zu melden würdest.


 
/totaly sign !


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Dezember 2012)

@Wolvie: Alles Gute, vergiss uns nicht und komm bald wieder.


			
				picar81_4711 schrieb:
			
		

> momentan nur einer Momentan falte ich mit meiner GTX 690 die neuen 8057er, aber auch nur für kurze Zeit:
> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=605724"/>
> 
> Und dabei verbraucht das gesamte System "nur" 320W. Also 260K PPD bei 320W. Ist echt krass. Da kann mein Server nicht mehr mithalten!


Der ultimative Server in einem "normalen" Gehäuse:
Einer unserer E5-Server bestückt mit 4 690er > 2,2Mio-PPD!


----------



## sc59 (3. Dezember 2012)

Wolvie schrieb:


> Ich hoff ihr nehmt's mir nicht übel.


 

bestimmt nicht.

@ A.Meier-PS3
4 X2 ist eine GPU zu viel, das Limit liegt doch bei 7 GPU´s bei der Biosunterstüzung


----------



## mihapiha (3. Dezember 2012)

sc59 schrieb:


> 4 X2 ist eine GPU zu viel, das Limit liegt doch bei 7 GPU´s bei der Biosunterstüzung


 

Bist du sicher? Ich bilde mir ein, dass ein Freund von mir mit einigen 8 GPU (also 4x 9800GX2 seinerzeit) gefaltet hat... 
Da muss ich nachfragen


----------



## nfsgame (3. Dezember 2012)

Da geht auch, auf dem P6T7 damals zum Beispiel samt angepasstem BIOS (welches nur auf Anfrage herausgegeben wurde) .


----------



## sc59 (3. Dezember 2012)

japp und das mit dem angepasstem BIOS ist nunmal ein Problem.
Das mit den 7 GPU´s hatt ich damals hier gelesen:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...tilles-supercomputer-monster-performance.html

kleiner Auszug aus Post 135,Seite15:

"
Ich habe mich nochmal mit Evga in Kontakt gesetzt. Der Herr meinte, dass der NF200 Chipsatz nur für 7 GPUs ausgelegt ist. Das max. wäre daher 3x Dual GPU und 1x Single.
Der Chipsatz würde limitieren und daher keine Bios Optimierung zulassen.
Für mich nicht ganz nachvollziehbar. Beim Fastra 2 wurden 13 GPUs verbaut. Wieso ist das möglich wenn anscheinend der NF200 Chip dies nicht zulässt?! 
"

Sollte es inzwischen anders sein dann immer zu ihr ..........
Gefallen würde mir so ein Projekt natürlich auch, doch wie immer eine Sache des nötigen Kleingeldes.


----------



## wolf7 (3. Dezember 2012)

aktuelle Supercomputer bauen doch auf GPUs auf, von daher möglich ist das sicherlich.

die aktuelle nummer 1^^

weiß gar net, ob man die k20x überhaupt als normalsterblicher kaufen kann


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Dezember 2012)

Wolvie schrieb:


> Ich hoff ihr nehmt's mir nicht übel.


 
Aber sicher nicht - die Falterei ist immer noch freiwillig und jeder gibt was er kann
Wir werden dich mit Freuden zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt wieder hier begrüssen



picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Momentan falte ich mit meiner GTX 690 die neuen 8057er, aber auch nur für kurze Zeit:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nicht übel - allerdings verbrauchen meine 2 GTX660Ti auch nicht mehr und bringen je gut 150 KPPD (wenn dann mal wieder 8057er angesagt sind )


----------



## tom7 (3. Dezember 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Nicht übel - allerdings verbrauchen meine 2 GTX660Ti auch nicht mehr und bringen je gut 150 KPPD (wenn dann mal wieder 8057er angesagt sind )



150k auf einer GTX 660 Ti - Lassen sich deine so weit übertakten? Ich erreiche mit meiner "nur" 120k @ 1175 MHz. Welcher Takt liegt bei dir an?


----------



## mattinator (3. Dezember 2012)

@*Wolvie*

Man muss Prioritäten setzen. Finde Deine Entscheidung o.k., vor allem auch Deine Meinung zur Kostenbeteiligung. Wir werden uns immer freuen, von Dir zu hören, auch wenn Du nicht faltest.



picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Momentan falte ich mit meiner GTX 690 die neuen 8057er, aber auch nur für kurze Zeit:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Dumme Frage in dem Zusammenhang: geht Folding mit aktiviertem SLI als eine GPU und wenn dem so ist, bringt die gesammelte Leistung dann bei den 8057-er Projekten nicht einen höheren Bonus als zwei mal ein Client (habe gerade nicht die Berechnungsformel im Kopf) ?


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Dezember 2012)

tom7 schrieb:


> 150k auf einer GTX 660 Ti - Lassen sich deine so weit übertakten? Ich erreiche mit meiner "nur" 120k @ 1175 MHz. Welcher Takt liegt bei dir an?


 
Da ich grad nicht in Castle Bumblestein bin muss ich mich auf meine Erinnerung verlassen...

+/- wäre(n) das: Boost 1300 // Memory 1600

Btw. eine GTX570 macht grade fast 153 KPPD


----------



## tom7 (3. Dezember 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Da ich grad nicht in Castle Bumblestein bin muss ich mich auf meine Erinnerung verlassen...
> 
> +/- wäre(n) das: Boost 1300 // Memory 1600
> 
> Btw. eine GTX570 macht grade fast 153 KPPD



k, Danke Bumble, das sind immerhin über 100 MHz mehr was deine schaffen. Trotzdem komm auch ich auf 800 PPD/W und bin damit sehr zufrieden


----------



## tomas2 (3. Dezember 2012)

Schönes Bild, meine zwei GTX 580 falten beide eine 8057 mit je 219K PPD! So müsste das immer sein.


----------



## mattinator (3. Dezember 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> +/- wäre(n) das: Boost 1300 // Memory 1600


 Wie hast Du die 1300 stabil bekommen, "unter Wasser" oder OV ?


----------



## Amigafan (3. Dezember 2012)

*@Wolvie*

Schade, dass Du mir als "direkter Konkurrent" nicht mehr zur Verfügung stehst  
Deine Entscheidung ist verständlich, daher wünsche ich Dir für die Zukunft alles erdenklich Gute.

Ich hoffe aber, dass Du uns trotzdem "gewogen" bleibst und Dich ab und an "mal blicken läßt".
Du bist auch "nicht aktiv" ein gern gesehener "Gast".


BTW:
Zum Thema: Der Kunde ist der Dumme . . . 

Entgegen der bisher verlauteten Featureliste der 28nm-GPU´s von NVidia - als da wären: GTX 640, GT 650/Ti, GTX 660/Ti, GTX 670, GTX 680 und GTX 690 - unterstützt die Kepler-GPU nur bestimmte Funktionen der Schnittstelle DirectX11.1.  
Eine vollständige Implementierung - wie es für alle Grakas von AMD seit der Radeon HD7000er-Serie gilt, existiert nicht - es fehlen einige Funktionen.  
Damit besitzen also alle G600er GPU´s nur die vollständige 11.0-Zertifizierung gemäß Microsoft - nicht 11.1 wie im Treiber angezeigt bzw beworben. 
Ein "Schelm", wer schlimmes dabei denkt . . . 

Ich nenne so etwas Betrug . . .


----------



## mattinator (3. Dezember 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> BTW:
> Zum Thema: Der Kunde ist der Dumme . . .
> 
> Entgegen der bisher verlauteten Featureliste der 28nm-GPU´s von NVidia - als da wären: GTX 640, GT 650/Ti, GTX 660/Ti, GTX 670, GTX 680 und GTX 690 - unterstützt die Kepler-GPU nur bestimmte Funktionen der Schnittstelle DirectX11.1.


 
Die böse NVIDIA wieder. Ist doch schon "ein alter Hut". Mach mal keine Panik, betrifft wohl hauptsächlich 2D-Funktionen. Und auf die MS 11.1-Zertifizierung kann man sicher verzichten.
Hier mal ein paar Links zum Thema von der PCGH-Seite:
DirectX 11.1 offenbar exklusiv für Windows 8, keine Unterstützung für Windows 7
DirectX 11.1 doch nicht komplett exklusiv für Windows 8 - einige Features auch für Windows 7
Nvidia-Kepler-GPUs: Keine vollständige DirectX-11.1-Unterstützung
Nvidia bezieht Stellung zu unvollständiger DirectX-11.1-Unterstützung

Btw.: Dann betrügt wohl auch jeder PKW-Hersteller, dessen Auto bei 200 km/h auf dem Tacho gar nicht 200 km/h fährt ?


----------



## Amigafan (3. Dezember 2012)

*@mattinator*

Dein Vergleich hinkt:
NVidia hat "expressis verbis" - also "in Worten" - mit der 11.1-Fähigkeit geworben - *nicht* mit "Teilfähigkeiten". 

Das ist in meinen Augen - zumindest "unlautere Werbung", da mit Fähigkeiten geworben wird, die nicht existieren - sie schmücken sich "mit falschen Federn".
Ich könnte mir sogar vorstellen, dass es in den USA möglich ist, NVidia diesbezüglich zu verklagen und gebrauchte Grakas zurückgeben zu können, da sie die "versprochenen Eigenschaften" nicht besitzen - Produktmangelhaftung!


Edit:

BTW:
Solange wir uns als Kunde mit solch billigen Ausreden abspeisen lassen und nichts tun, werden wir auch weiterhin und in noch größerem Maße "verarscht" - denn solcher "Erfolg" zieht Nachahmer nach sich - leider


----------



## DerpMonstah (3. Dezember 2012)

Ahja, hier stand mist


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Dezember 2012)

mattinator schrieb:


> Wie hast Du die 1300 stabil bekommen, "unter Wasser" oder OV ?



100 mV OV - "normale" LuKü (GIGABYTE 600Ti-OC)

und - btw. - die zitierte GTX570 läuft mit 825 Core / 1003 Memory bei 1.000 V


----------



## mattinator (3. Dezember 2012)

@*Amigafan*
Und was schadet der genannte Fakt dem Nutzer einer dieser Grafikkarten praktisch ? Wer kauft den eine Grafikkarte nach der Deklaration ? Mal abgesehen von juristischen Termini. Mir ist eigentlich egal, ob die Deklaration korrekt ist, wenn die Karte das macht, was ich brauche. Bisher habe ich das Fehlen der genannten Features nicht vermisst und gekauft hätte ich meine Karte auch ohne 11.1. Das wird sicher den meisten Kunden so gehen.
Außerdem: Seit wann geht es im Business ehrlich, fair etc. zu ? Das ist doch wohl wirklich nur Wunschdenken.

Allerdings müssen wir uns hier nicht über dieses Thema "zerfleichen", gibt schon genug "Auseinandersetzungen" AMD / NVIDIA im Forum.

@*Bumblebee*
Danke, das mit den 100 mB OV merke ich mir mal vor. Vllt. geht mit meiner Karte auch noch etwas mehr, allerdings teste ich das erstmal mit 'nem nicht-8057-er Projekt.


----------



## Amigafan (3. Dezember 2012)

*@mattinator*

Dann überleg Dir bitte einmal, warum ein solches Verhalten einer Firma überhaupt möglich ist . . .


----------



## mattinator (3. Dezember 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Dann überleg Dir bitte einmal, warum ein solches Verhalten einer Firma überhaupt möglich ist . . .


Weil die komplette Wirtschaft profitorientiert funktioniert, nicht nur eine Firma.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Dezember 2012)

mattinator schrieb:


> Dumme Frage in dem Zusammenhang: geht Folding mit aktiviertem SLI als eine GPU und wenn dem so ist, bringt die gesammelte Leistung dann bei den 8057-er Projekten nicht einen höheren Bonus als zwei mal ein Client (habe gerade nicht die Berechnungsformel im Kopf) ?


Gute Idee , nur geht es leider nicht.


----------



## mattinator (3. Dezember 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Gute Idee , nur geht es leider nicht.


Danke für die Info, aber trotzem schade.


----------



## $$HardwareKing$$ (4. Dezember 2012)

Hey Leute ! 

Hab mal ne frage dazu, bin heute ins Falten eingestiegen  

Etz meine Frage, kann ich des Programm unter gleichen User auf mehreren Rechnern laufen lassen ? Und gibt's da irgendwie ne Liste in der ALLE User des PCGH-Teams aufgelistet sind mit den jeweiligen Berechnungspunkten ? 

Blick da noch nicht so durch  



Mfg


----------



## picar81_4711 (4. Dezember 2012)

$$HardwareKing$$ schrieb:


> Hey Leute !
> 
> Hab mal ne frage dazu, bin heute ins Falten eingestiegen
> 
> ...


Natürlich kannst auch auf mehreren Rechnern deinen Usernamen und Passkey verwenden. Teamnummer 70335 nicht vergessen...
Und hier findest Du die gewünschte Liste: PC Games Hardware Individual Users List - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## $$HardwareKing$$ (4. Dezember 2012)

A perfekt !  

Dank dir  

Puh, Rang 3964 ;DDD 
Ich glaub es dauert ziemlich lang da weiter vor zu kommen xD


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Dezember 2012)

Im Verlauf des heutigen Tages erreich ich eins meiner persönlichen Ziele > Top 500


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Dezember 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Im Verlauf des heutigen Tages erreich ich eins meiner persönlichen Ziele > Top 500



Aktuell hast du es geschafft - *Rang 499 * - nun *Vollgas* um es auch zu bleiben


----------



## mihapiha (4. Dezember 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Im Verlauf des heutigen Tages erreich ich eins meiner persönlichen Ziele > Top 500


 
Das ist wirklich beeindruckend. Ich war noch nie unter den Top 1000! Da sind die Top 500 ein ganz schönes Stück weiter weg 
Ich denke aber, dass ich mich in die Top 1000 hoffentlich demnächst gesellen kann... 

Aber ich feiere heute auch was. Insgesamt 50M Punkte erfaltet. Nur die heutige WU fehlt noch


----------



## sc59 (4. Dezember 2012)

@Bumblebee
Wie betreibst du OverVolting bei deiner Kepler GPU ?
Liegen bei dir dann 1,275V an ?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Dezember 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Aktuell hast du es geschafft - Rang 499  - nun Vollgas um es auch zu bleiben


Kein Problem > hier hat es mehr als genug Faltleichen.
Ich denke längerfristig gesehen sollten die Top 300 drin liegen.


----------



## Amigafan (4. Dezember 2012)

mattinator schrieb:


> Weil die komplette Wirtschaft profitorientiert funktioniert, nicht nur eine Firma.



Aber nicht die gesamte Wirtschaft hat Betrug nötig!
Das geht nur, wenn es vom Verbraucher "geduldet" wird, weil er die Einstellung vertritt: Ist mir doch egal . . . 

Denn: Gäbe es Sanktionen z. B. durch "liegenlassen bzw. Nichtkauf", wäre das der einzige Versuch auf lange Zeit - oder diese Firma ginge Pleite!


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Dezember 2012)

sc59 schrieb:


> @Bumblebee
> Wie betreibst du OverVolting bei deiner Kepler GPU ?
> Liegen bei dir dann 1,275V an ?



Das kann (eigentlich) nicht sein; aber wie gesagt - ich bin nicht in Castle Bumblestein
Ich *meine* mich an 1.150 max. zu erinnern


----------



## sc59 (4. Dezember 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Das kann (eigentlich) nicht sein;


genau deswegen fragte ich .
Da hast echt gute Karten bzw. Chip´s erwischt.


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Dezember 2012)

sc59 schrieb:


> genau deswegen fragte ich .
> Da hast echt gute Karten bzw. Chip´s erwischt.


 
Selbstverständlich werde ich es noch *genau* posten wenn ich kann...

Ach ja - btw.
Wenn alles im selben Rahmen weiterläuft (Stichwort 8057) wird EVGA die HardOCP in rund einem Jahr wieder niedergerungen haben 
--- Ein Schelm wer Böses dabei denkt  ---


----------



## picar81_4711 (4. Dezember 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> .......
> Ach ja - btw.
> Wenn alles im selben Rahmen weiterläuft (Stichwort 8057) wird EVGA die HardOCP in rund einem Jahr wieder niedergerungen haben
> --- Ein Schelm wer Böses dabei denkt  ---


Tja, das Gemisch sollte stimmen. So wie bei uns zum Beispiel! Dann wäre das nicht so ein Bergauf-Bergab.....


----------



## wolf7 (4. Dezember 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Tja, das Gemisch sollte stimmen. So wie bei uns zum Beispiel! Dann wäre das nicht so ein Bergauf-Bergab.....


 

bei uns gehts nur berg auf


----------



## mattinator (4. Dezember 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Aber nicht die gesamte Wirtschaft hat Betrug _*nötig*_!


_*Nötig *_nicht, aber wenn es keine juristischen Konsequenzen hat, wird das (Image-)Risiko doch von vielen (den meisten ?) eingegangen.



Amigafan schrieb:


> Das geht nur, wenn es vom Verbraucher "geduldet" wird, weil er die Einstellung vertritt: Ist mir doch egal . . .
> Denn: Gäbe es Sanktionen z. B. durch "liegenlassen bzw. Nichtkauf", wäre das der einzige Versuch auf lange Zeit - oder diese Firma ginge Pleite!


 
Ich will ja nicht stänkern, aber einen Kommentar muss ich dazu noch loswerden, kurz gefasst: "Idealist". Leider ist das wohl eher eine Wunschvorstellung, in der Realität (mit den Menschen wie sie sind, nicht wie wir (ich auch !) sie uns wünschen) sieht das halt anders aus, Bsp. Rückgang bei Grafikchipverkäufen - Nvidia einziger Gewinner. Außerdem sehe ich das Nichterhalten eines Verkaufsargumentes, welches die Funktion nicht wirklich einschränkt, nicht als Betrug an (von juristischen Kategorien spreche ich nicht, davon habe ich keine Ahnung). Da ist es eher Betrug, dem Kunden eine Eigenschaft als wichtig und bedeutend zu suggerieren, die ihm nicht wirklich einen Nutzen bringt.

ps: Falls wir uns über das Thema weiter unterhalten wollen, sollten wir aber nicht die RuKa missbrauchen. Tangiert das Thema eher sekundär.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Dezember 2012)

wolf7 schrieb:


> weiß gar net, ob man die k20x überhaupt als normalsterblicher kaufen kann


Ich hab mich mal ein wenig schlau gemacht: 
Verfügbarkeit als "Desktop-User" mehr als nur bescheiden, da es um die Produktionausbeute nicht gerade allzu rosig steht > ziemlich viel Ausschuss. 
Preis: Ich lassen den Preis für sich selber sprechen > 3'542Euro 
Ist übrigens "nur" der Preis der K20, von der K20X hab ich nichts endeckt. 

Auch was die Faltleistung anbelangt hab ich da so meine gewissen Zweifel, den für den Preis könnte man sich bis zu 17(!) 660er holen  > ok, der Stromverbrauch würde für die K20 sprechen.


----------



## mihapiha (4. Dezember 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ich hab mich mal ein wenig schlau gemacht:
> Verfügbarkeit als "Desktop-User" mehr als nur bescheiden, da es um die Produktionausbeute nicht gerade allzu rosig steht > ziemlich viel Ausschuss.
> Preis: Ich lassen den Preis für sich selber sprechen > 3'542Euro
> Ist übrigens "nur" der Preis der K20, von der K20X hab ich nichts endeckt.


 
Ich habe eigentlich soviel in meinen Server auch rein gesteckt. Auf jeden Fall sehr viel Geld. Was ist denn an PPD mit nem K20-System drin? Realistischer Wert natürlich. Bei mir sinds realistisch rund 430-450k PPD; auf den Extreme Overclocking Folding Wert möchte ich mich nicht beziehen...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Dezember 2012)

@mihapiha: Hab zwar nach nem PPD-Wert gesucht, hab aber leider keinen gefunden. 

Ps.: Hab auch nur aus reiner Neugier nachgeschaut.


----------



## tomas2 (5. Dezember 2012)

Igitt! Meine GPU's haben sich eine 7623 und 7626 gekrallt mit einer TPF von 05:50. Am Wochenende bis gestern Mittag kamen noch massenweise 8057er. Jetzt scheint Ende damit zu sein.

Das PPD/Watt Verhältnis verändert sich wieder soweit, dass es für mich "unwirtschaftlich" wird mit meinem Game-Rechner zu falten.


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Dezember 2012)

tomas2 schrieb:


> Igitt! Meine GPU's haben sich eine 7623 und 7626 gekrallt mit einer TPF von 05:50. Am Wochenende bis gestern Mittag kamen noch massenweise 8057er. Jetzt scheint Ende damit zu sein.
> 
> Das PPD/Watt Verhältnis verändert sich wieder soweit, dass es für mich "unwirtschaftlich" wird mit meinem Game-Rechner zu falten.


 
Na dann wart mal ab bis es dir einen von denen reinschneit:
Unter V7 und beta-Einstellungen Projects *10501-10504*; Core _*11*

Der Client ist einfach stehen geblieben; war wohl unter seiner Würde....


----------



## davidof2001 (5. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin ja dafür, dass der aktuelle Höhenflug vom Team und das baldige Vorrücken auf RANG 13 DER WELTRANGLISTE einen Beitrag auf der Main wert ist.
Vielleicht stößt dann noch der Eine oder Andere Falter dazu und der Höhenflug wird noch gesteigert.


----------



## mattinator (5. Dezember 2012)

tomas2 schrieb:


> Igitt! Meine GPU's haben sich eine 7623 und 7626 gekrallt mit einer TPF von 05:50.



Bleib dran, sie haben bei Stanford die Bewertung angepasst: Folding Forum • View topic - Projects 762x Testing Core v2.25 on Adv. Inzwischen laufen die 762x-er schon mit höheren Punkten. Am besten werden wohl die 7620-er und 7621-er sein, von denen hatte ich jedoch noch keine.


----------



## Uwe64LE (5. Dezember 2012)

Also bei mir läuft gerade eine 7626 mit ganz "normalen" 5187 Punkten, was lausigen 5205 PPD entspricht.
Von einer Anpassung habe ich noch nichts mitbekommen.

Außerdem muss ich die WU jedesmal stoppen, wenn ich was am PC machen will.
Die Hänger mit v2.25 sind einfach unzumutbar.
Leider updated sich bei diesen WU der Core selbstständig von 2.22 auf 2.25

Glücklicherweise hatte ich aber in den letzten Tagen meistens ~2x 8057, die dann
optimal den v2.22 nutzen und über 60 kPPD abwerfen.

*edit*
Sorry, ich glaube, da tut sich doch was. Hab HFM mal aktualisiert. Im Gegensatz zu den 5187 Punkten,
die FAHControl anzeigt, werden bei HFM 14.093 Punkte ausgewiesen. Das wäre ja ein enormer
Fortschritt.


----------



## mattinator (5. Dezember 2012)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> *edit*
> Sorry, ich glaube, da tut sich doch was. Hab HFM mal aktualisiert. Im Gegensatz zu den 5187 Punkten,
> die FAHControl anzeigt, werden bei HFM 14.093 Punkte ausgewiesen. Das wäre ja ein enormer
> Fortschritt.


 
Welche Version vom FAHClient hast Du ? Bei mir (7.2.9) wurde es sofort korrekt angezeigt.


----------



## Uwe64LE (5. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab auch 7.2.9
Evtl. muss die WU noch fertig gerechnet werden und die neue wird dann korrekt angezeigt.

Habe ich das richtig verstanden, dass der Base Credit bei diesen 76xx WU angehoben wurde
oder handelt es sich um einen zeitabhängigen Bonus wie bei 8057?


----------



## Muschkote (5. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe auch gerade eine 7624 bekommen.
Ich hatte die Rechner erst kürzlich ausgemacht, weil die ppd überhaut nicht tragbar war.
Vorher auf GTX460@830MHz irgendwas mit 8kpp, jetzt durch die Anpassung ca. 23kppd. 

Kommt zwar bei weitem nicht an die geilen 8057er ran aber immerhin ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung.

Und so wie es aussieht, dürften die Projekte 7612/7613 und 7620/7621 die ersten offiziellen GPU-WUs mit Bonus sein. 

Siehe hier: Folding@Home Projects Summary

@Uwe64LE
Bei den Projekten 7622 -7626 wurde nur der Base Credit (deutlich) erhöht, die anderen 4 wurden mit "Tempo-Bonus" versehen.


----------



## nfsgame (5. Dezember 2012)

Über 8057er auf der GPU wird gejubelt, ich fluche über 8056er auf der CPU ... 6000PPD Maximum aus sechs Kernen sind einfach lächerlich - und das schon seit mehreren Tagen...


----------



## wolf7 (5. Dezember 2012)

haben sie denn wenigstens gleich die Punkte für die ATI WUs mit angepasst? bestimmt net...


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Dezember 2012)

Wie schon geschrieben - es sieht stark danach aus als ob die "neuen" 8057er nicht mehr mit 2.22 arbeiten (können)
Hatte diverseste Hänger


----------



## wolf7 (5. Dezember 2012)

das kann doch nicht den ihr ernst sein? Der V6.34er Client hat sagenhaft 3 Minuten gebraucht, um festzustellen, dass der standardport nicht geht...


```
[17:03:14] + Attempting to send results [December 5 17:03:14 UTC]
[17:06:23] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
```

das ist ein echt langer time out.


----------



## tomas2 (5. Dezember 2012)

Auf jeden Fall ist der Boost der 76xx er auf ca 14000 KEIN aber wirklich KEIN Vergleich zu dem was die 8057er abwerfen.

8057: 215K ppd
7623: 30K ppd

Hallo?! Wieso behandelt man gleiche Arbeit nicht gleich? Ist das QRB-System bei den 8057er etwa nur buggy?

Also das wurmt mich jetzt schon irgendwie. Ja ich weiss wir falten nicht der Punkte wegen und so.


----------



## Amigafan (5. Dezember 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Na dann wart mal ab bis es dir einen von denen reinschneit:
> Unter V7 und beta-Einstellungen Projects *10501-10504*; Core _*11*
> 
> Der Client ist einfach stehen geblieben; war wohl unter seiner Würde....




Wenn ich mich dumpf erinnere, war der Core_11 der Core für ATI/AMD-Karten der Generation bis HD4000 - der Core_16 als "Nachfolger" ab HD5000 . . .


----------



## Schmidde (5. Dezember 2012)

Das ist ja erschreckend (im positiven Sinn! ) wenn man es mit 162k Avg-PPD nicht mal mehr unter die Top 10 Producers schafft


----------



## mihapiha (5. Dezember 2012)

Schmidde schrieb:


> Das ist ja erschreckend (im positiven Sinn! ) wenn man es mit 162k Avg-PPD nicht mal mehr unter die Top 10 Producers schafft



Stimmt. Es ist wirklich unglaublich. Denn normalerweise sind schon 100k PPD eine brutal hohe Faltleistung. Jetzt werden solche Ergebnisse immer mehr zur Norm...


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Dezember 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich dumpf erinnere, war der Core_11 der Core für ATI/AMD-Karten der Generation bis HD4000 - der Core_16 als "Nachfolger" ab HD5000 . . .



Das ist absolut richtig - und ausserdem war/ist er GPU*2*
Also definitiv das richtige für eine Fermi unter V7


----------



## Uwe64LE (6. Dezember 2012)

Hab mir gerade eine GTX650 Ti bestellt.

Nachdem ich in den letzten Monaten immer so ~650.000 Punkte erfaltet hatte,
waren es im November 890.000 und im Dezember soll endlich die 1 Mille fallen.

Meine Frage dazu:
GTX650 zur GTS450 in den Hauptrechner (i7 2600K) oder
beide GTS450 in den Hauptrechner und GTX 650 in den
Zweitrechner (X4 905e)?


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Dezember 2012)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Meine Frage dazu:
> GTX650 zur GTS450 in den Hauptrechner (i7 2600K) oder
> beide GTS450 in den Hauptrechner und GTX 650 in den
> Zweitrechner (X4 905e)?



Ich habe mal eine GTX660Ti mit einer GTX560Ti auf einem Board kombiniert - wollte nicht wirklich laufen
Meine Empfehlung ist also *trennen *

N.B. Ich bin sowas von froh, dass gestern die eine 8101 nicht gezählt wurde...
So kann ich wenigstens jammern 
- über den (erwarteten) Absturz unserer Tagesproduktion
- über das Fehlen von guten (aka. punktebringenden) GPU-WU's
- über die Uniprozessor-SMP's
- über ..... <== hier darf jeder selber was eintragen

Ich grüsse euch alle herzlich und wünsche einen schönen (Nikolaus-)Tag


----------



## Shizophrenic (6. Dezember 2012)

Mal so je frage, ^^

Falte schon ein bisschen fürs PCGHX Team auf der Playstation.

Wollte jetzt mit meinen Rechner auch noch Falten.
Hab nen 3570k 4Ghz und ne GTX 480
(bald kommt ne 2te GTX 480 hinzu)

Wie sinnvoll ist das setup, bzw mit wie vielen Punkten kann ich rechnen?

(kann ich während ich Falte meinen Rechner noch fürs Surfen und Mucke hören nutzen oder spackt der dann rum?


----------



## Z28LET (6. Dezember 2012)

Also ich würde sagen, nimm die CPU zum SMP falten hinzu.
Die Grafikkarte würde sicherlich auch einige Punkte abwerfen, aber hat eine hohe Leistungsaufnahme und könnte recht laut werden auf dauer.


----------



## mihapiha (6. Dezember 2012)

Verdammt! Eine P8101 WU hat sich bei 95% verabschiedet. Jetzt habe ich ne neue bekommen. Vielleicht gibt es heute gar keine Punkte für mich


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Dezember 2012)

mihapiha schrieb:


> Verdammt! Eine P8101 WU hat sich bei 95% verabschiedet. Jetzt habe ich ne neue bekommen. Vielleicht gibt es heute gar keine Punkte für mich



... na das ist doch wieder mal sch...ade - ich leide mit dir


----------



## RG Now66 (6. Dezember 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ich grüsse euch alle herzlich und wünsche einen schönen (Nikolaus-)Tag



Danke 
Dir auch.


@Team
Lasst euch jetzt nicht wieder von schlechten WUs unterkriegen,
Denn auch wenn der Höhenflug
Mit den 8057 jetzt ein Ende findet,
können wir trotzdem auf unsere Leistung stolz sein. 

N.b. Ich bin sehr zufrieden aus der PPD-ausbeute der letzten wochen.
(trotz kleinerer Probleme) 

Ohne Probleme würde es auch weniger Spass machen...


----------



## mihapiha (6. Dezember 2012)

RG Now66 schrieb:


> @Team
> Lasst euch jetzt nicht wieder von schlechten WUs unterkriegen,
> Denn auch wenn der Höhenflug
> Mit den 8057 jetzt ein Ende findet,
> ...


 
Man kann es so natürlich auch sehen  Aber es ist halt so, dass man sich über jeden verlorenen Punkt etwas ärgert. In meinem Fall waren es circa 350k die sich heute verabschiedet haben, und ich kann nur hoffen, dass ich diesmal eine gute 8101er erwischt habe und dass sie vor 6 Uhr morgen früh abgeschickt wird. Es klingt sicher albern, aber ich möchte einfach den schönen Graphen hier fortsetzten... Null-runde heißt wieder etwas über einen Monat problemloses falten um so weit zu kommen...


----------



## Uwe64LE (6. Dezember 2012)

Um nochmal auf die neue Berechnung bei den GPU WU 76xx zurück zu kommen:
HFM hat wie gesagt 14.000 Punkte angezeigt, FAHControl nur 5.187.
Ich hab es befürchtet, gut geschrieben wurden 5.187. 
Wäre ja auch zu schön gewesen. Als ich mit der WU anfing, galten wohl noch
die alten "Bedingungen". Aber wenigstens ist es stanford aufgefallen, dass
sie da nachbessern müssen.


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Dezember 2012)

mihapiha schrieb:


> Man kann es so natürlich auch sehen  Aber es ist halt so, dass man sich über jeden verlorenen Punkt etwas ärgert....



Frag mich mal 
Aber ist schon so - ich hatte einen *sehr* guten Lauf in der letzten Zeit und bin dadurch mehr als verwöhnt
Nun kommt man eben wieder etwas auf den Boden der Tatsachen
Kann ja gut sein, dass in Zukunft weitere "Bonus-GPU's" kommen; dass die Uniprozessor-SMP's alle durchgefaltet sind oder eine bessere "Bezahlung" erhalten usw

Schliesslich ist der Hauptwert unserer Arbeit immer noch der Beitrag zur Erforschung und nicht die Punkteausbeute
Aber trotzdem - es schmerzt schon


----------



## Uwe64LE (6. Dezember 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> ...
> Schliesslich ist der Hauptwert unserer Arbeit immer noch der Beitrag zur Erforschung und nicht die Punkteausbeute...


Ich sehe das ähnlich wie du, stimme dir aber nicht zu 100% zu 
Vielleicht gelingt es mir ja diesmal, meine Gedanken auszudrücken, ohne dass das wieder als Gemecker rüber kommt
oder sich jemand auf den Schlips getreten fühlt.

Der Beweggrund, warum jemand mit F@H anfängt, hängt sicher mit der Forschung zusammen bzw. es überwiegen medizinische
Aspekte. Sei es nun, weil man beruflich damit zu tun hat, weil man ein Gutmensch ist, der einfach für eine sinnvolle Sache
etwas spenden möchte oder aber (wahrscheinlich der Hauptgrund) weil jemand aus dem Bekannten-/Verwandtenkreis direkt
betroffen, also erkrankt ist.

Diese Motivation bleibt aber nicht über Jahre ungebrochen erhalten, vor allem dann nicht, wenn nicht zeitnah greifbare Ergebnisse
aus dieser Forschung entstehen.

Also hat sich Stanford ein Punktesystem ausgedacht, weil Wettkampf nunmal eine treibende Kraft ist.
Bis hierhin war das auch vernünftig und gut durchdacht.

Ich kann mich noch an die Anfangszeiten erinnern, als es für jede WU 15 Punkte gab und der einzige Unterschied darin bestand,
wie schnell jemand (bzw. dessen hardware) die WU falten konnte.

In der Zwischenzeit hat Stanford aber aus meiner Sicht 2 entscheidende Fehler gemacht:

Bevorzugung bzw. Benachteiligung von bestimmter hardware
Bonus-System ist völlig außer Kontrolle geraten

Auch wenn wir den techn. Aspekt und die "Schuldfrage" mal außen vor lassen: nVidia wurde/wird hofiert und AMD gedemütigt.
Da ich kein gamer mehr bin, ist mir dieser Punkt gleichgültig, ich kauf halt seit Jahren wegen fah nur noch nVidia.
Trotzdem ist das unglücklich gelöst.

Das Bonus-System hat sicher zu mehr Frust als Freude geführt und bestimmt den Einen oder Anderen zur Aufgabe bewegt.
Es ist mir völlig klar, dass ein teurer Xenon oder gar ein MP-System auch zu mehr Punkten führen muss, aber muss der 
Unterschied so gravierend sein?
Müssen selbst bei den Nvidia-Karten die WU so stark streuen?

Meiner Meinung nach hätte man bei den kleinen Punkten bleiben sollen. 
15 P für normale, 30 P für gute und 60 P für BIG WU- aber dafür ist es leider zu spät.

Also müssen wir jetzt damit leben und eben auch ertragen, dass man ab und zu mal "Frust" raus lässt. 

Ich jedenfalls mach trotzdem weiter.


----------



## picar81_4711 (6. Dezember 2012)

mihapiha schrieb:


> Verdammt! Eine P8101 WU hat sich bei 95% verabschiedet. Jetzt habe ich ne neue bekommen. Vielleicht gibt es heute gar keine Punkte für mich


Da würde ich mal mit der Übertaktung etwas runtergehen.....


----------



## mihapiha (6. Dezember 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Da würde ich mal mit der Übertaktung etwas runtergehen.....


 
Stromausfall; OC ist und bleibt wunderbar stabil


----------



## picar81_4711 (6. Dezember 2012)

mihapiha schrieb:


> Stromausfall; OC ist und bleibt wunderbar stabil


Stromausfall - das ist natürlich ärgerlich    Aber wenigstens läuft der Server stabil, das wäre ja noch ärgerlicher, wenn dem nicht so wäre....


----------



## ProfBoom (6. Dezember 2012)

Ab heute soll es mehr Punkte für die meisten GPU-Projekte geben.
Allerdings gibt es noch ein Problem mit dem Bonus für GPUs, den gibt es also erst später.



> *Unified GPU/SMP benchmarking scheme implemented*
> 
> The  unified GPU/SMP benchmarking scheme will be rolled out today  on FAH. All the future GPU projects would now be benchmarked using the  new scheme. Most of the existing GPU projects have been re-benchmarked  to reflect the changes in the benchmarking scheme. We are still in the  process of re-benchmarking some old projects assigned to ATI and G80  GPUs. The uniform benchmarking scheme significantly boosts the base  points for all GPU projects. However, Quick Return Bonus for the GPU  clients has not been introduced at this stage, but will be introduced  once we work out an issue on our side. We would like to thank all the  beta testers who participated in testing the unified benchmarking  scheme.


Quelle: Folding@home: Unified GPU/SMP benchmarking scheme implemented


----------



## wolf7 (6. Dezember 2012)

gleich mal gucken, ob sich was beim ATI folding geändert hat


----------



## mattinator (6. Dezember 2012)

Irgendwie ist Folding@Home wie jeden Tag Weihnachten: ständig diese Spannung, welches (Projekt-)Geschenk man bekommt.


----------



## Thosch (6. Dezember 2012)

Und dann platzt die Spannung und es kann Frust draus werden ...  
Punktesys hin oder her ... eine HW die mehr leistet soll auch mehr Punkte bekommen. Stellt auch nen Kaufanreiz dar, irgendwie. Ohne das F@H hätte ich mir niemals nen Server zusammen gebastelt und die ganzen Höhen und noch mehr Tiefen durchlebt, auch wäre ich sicher bei AMD-GraKas geblieben ... nur ... Das ATI/AMD so *extrem *"aussen vor bleibt" könnte auch eine Sache des Herstellers sein, bzw. dessen fehlender Unterstützung und/oder deren "Geheimhaltung", man weiß es nicht. Vllt. ist es eben einfacher PRGs oder WUs für Nvidia-Karten zu schreiben. Nur verstehe ich es nicht warum die Uni sich das große Potenzial der rohen Rechenleistung von AMD-Karten nicht zu Nutze machen kann/will.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Dezember 2012)

mihapiha schrieb:


> Stromausfall


Weiss leider nicht mehr mit welchem Client du faltest, aber ich weiß leider aus Erfahrung das Stromausfall und V7 keine gute Kombination ist, hab deswegen auch ein paar P8101 verloren > deswegen falte ich mit V6, da ich mit ihm nie Probleme bei Stromausfällen hatte.


----------



## picar81_4711 (6. Dezember 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Weiss leider nicht mehr mit welchem Client du faltest, aber ich weiß leider aus Erfahrung das Stromausfall und V7 keine gute Kombination ist, hab deswegen auch ein paar P8101 verloren > deswegen falte ich mit V6, da ich mit ihm nie Probleme bei Stromausfällen hatte.


Das kann ich auch bestätigen! Egal ob Stromausfall oder Rechner hängt sich auf, der V6 läuft nach einem Neustart einwandfrei wieder beim letzten Checkpoint an.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (6. Dezember 2012)

USVs sind gar nicht mehr so teuer , wären vielleicht eine Investition wert


----------



## Thosch (6. Dezember 2012)

Ich lass meine "Zwischendurch-Falter" mit nem PRG herunter fahren wenn die entspr. Bonus-WUs beendet sind. Hatte  noch keine Probs das "Fest-Punkte-WUs" danach nicht weiter liefen. Und alles mit dem v7 ...


----------



## wolf7 (6. Dezember 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Und dann platzt die Spannung und es kann Frust draus werden ...
> Punktesys hin oder her ... eine HW die mehr leistet soll auch mehr Punkte bekommen. Stellt auch nen Kaufanreiz dar, irgendwie. Ohne das F@H hätte ich mir niemals nen Server zusammen gebastelt und die ganzen Höhen und noch mehr Tiefen durchlebt, auch wäre ich sicher bei AMD-GraKas geblieben ... nur ... Das ATI/AMD so *extrem *"aussen vor bleibt" könnte auch eine Sache des Herstellers sein, bzw. dessen fehlender Unterstützung und/oder deren "Geheimhaltung", man weiß es nicht. Vllt. ist es eben einfacher PRGs oder WUs für Nvidia-Karten zu schreiben. Nur verstehe ich es nicht warum die Uni sich das große Potenzial der rohen Rechenleistung von AMD-Karten nicht zu Nutze machen kann/will.



ich hatte eben den Fall, dass die TPF bei einer ATI WU einfach mal so um die Hälfte eingebrochen ist. Ohne ersichtlichen Grund, ich hab net mal was am PC gemacht... okay das hat die nur PPD von satten 5k auf 2,5k reduziert aber trotzdem...


----------



## mihapiha (7. Dezember 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Das kann ich auch bestätigen! Egal ob Stromausfall oder Rechner hängt sich auf, der V6 läuft nach einem Neustart einwandfrei wieder beim letzten Checkpoint an.


 
Ich falte mit V6. Bei mir gab es nen Fehler. Weiß auch nicht warum  Aber es ist halb so wild. Immerhin ist es "normal" das einmal pro Monat mal ne WU unter taucht...


----------



## Amigafan (7. Dezember 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Und dann platzt die Spannung und es kann Frust draus werden ...
> Punktesys hin oder her ... eine HW die mehr leistet soll auch mehr Punkte bekommen. Stellt auch nen Kaufanreiz dar, irgendwie. Ohne das F@H hätte ich mir niemals nen Server zusammen gebastelt und die ganzen Höhen und noch mehr Tiefen durchlebt, auch wäre ich sicher bei AMD-GraKas geblieben ... nur ... Das ATI/AMD so *extrem *"aussen vor bleibt" könnte auch eine Sache des Herstellers sein, bzw. dessen fehlender Unterstützung und/oder deren "Geheimhaltung", man weiß es nicht. Vllt. ist es eben einfacher PRGs oder WUs für Nvidia-Karten zu schreiben. Nur verstehe ich es nicht warum die Uni sich das große Potenzial der rohen Rechenleistung von AMD-Karten nicht zu Nutze machen kann/will.



Weil sich die Programmierer  - egal ob von Stanford oder AMD - wie kleine Kinder verhalten haben - oder anders ausgedrückt: wie Idioten!


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (7. Dezember 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Weil sich die Programmierer  - egal ob von Stanford oder AMD - wie kleine Kinder verhalten haben - oder anders ausgedrückt: wie Idioten!


Ich frage mich ja schon länger woran es scheitert dass sie den Quellcode offenlegen und die Community mitarbeiten lassen , es gibt mit Sicherheit haufenweise Programmierer in der Community die da mitwirken möchten.(mich eingeschlossen)


----------



## mihapiha (7. Dezember 2012)

mihapiha schrieb:


> ... ich kann nur hoffen, dass ich diesmal eine gute 8101er erwischt habe und dass sie vor 6 Uhr morgen früh abgeschickt wird. Es klingt sicher albern, aber ich möchte einfach den schönen Graphen hier fortsetzten... Null-runde heißt wieder etwas über einen Monat problemloses falten um so weit zu kommen...


 
Wooot!! Es ist sich ganz ganz knapp ausgegangen!


----------



## wolf7 (7. Dezember 2012)

Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> Ich frage mich ja schon länger woran es scheitert dass sie den Quellcode offenlegen und die Community mitarbeiten lassen , es gibt mit Sicherheit haufenweise Programmierer in der Community die da mitwirken möchten.(mich eingeschlossen)


 
ich schätze hauptsächlich, weil stanford damit die Kontrolle abgibt.


----------



## sc59 (7. Dezember 2012)

moin zusammen,
hatt jemand information über das neue "GPU/SMP benchmarking scheme" ?
Welche GPU wurde zum benchen benutzt ?
Wie sieht die Mathematische Formel aus ?
Über Goggle habe ich nichts gefunden, kann mich aber noch dunkel daran erinnern das für die CPU ein i5-750 zum benchen herhalten musste.
Wird für den GPU benchmark die gleiche Formel verwendet wie bei der CPU?
mfg sc59


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (7. Dezember 2012)

sc59 schrieb:


> moin zusammen,
> hatt jemand information über das neue "GPU/SMP benchmarking scheme" ?
> Welche GPU wurde zum benchen benutzt ?
> Wie sieht die Mathematische Formel aus ?
> ...


Mein Informationsstand ist eine GTX 460 , allerdings ist das schon eine Weile her


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Dezember 2012)

Es gibt keine "moderne" Information über die Benchmark-Hardware


----------



## Amigafan (7. Dezember 2012)

Es ist echt wie Weihnachten - jeden Tag eine neue "Überraschung" . . . 

Zuallererst hatte sich - mal wieder - eine Festplatte "verabschiedet" - und dazu natürlich auch der faltende Rechner - wegen eines unbekannten Hardwaredefekts (laut Microsoft´s Bluescreen) 

Dann habe ich - mit derselben "Software-Quelle" erneut auf einer SSD eine "Faltumgebung" geschaffen - aber ahci "wollte nicht" trotz ehemaliger Installation.
Beim Versuch, dieses "nachträglich" zu installieren, lief alles schief - und so gab es statt laufendem Betriebssystem "laufende Bluescreens"    

Also folgte eine Installation "from scratch"  - und bis alles wieder lief, war die letzte Nacht auch schon "in den letzten Zügen"  

Und obwohl HFM in den letzten Tagen soviel Neues "gelernt" hat, habe ich dann eine  WU erwischt, die auch HFM nicht kennt  - glücklicherweise aber der V7.2.9:
WU 8072 (-8075)  Basispunkte:3.874, TPF etwa 2m20s, Resultat etwa 24K PPD auf einer GTX560Ti 448 bei 851/1702/1980MHz
Diese nutzt den beta-Core - natürlich den Core_15 V2.25  - Version 2.22 ist "outdated"

Dazu hat sich meine HD5870 noch eine 10635 (beta - was sonst!) gezogen - rechnet zwar auch unter OPENMM_OPENCL, hat aber nur 897 Basispunkte und ergibt etwa 6,5K PPD.
Im Vergleich zu einer "guten" 11292 mit 11,4K PPD ein "bescheidenes Ergebnis" 

Fazit:
Meine HD5870 wird solange in "Faltrente" geschickt, bis sich der Einsatz mit "besseren" WU´s lohnt, denn:

170Watt Leistungsaufnahme (max) bei 6,5k ist - egal zu welcher NVidia-WU - reine Verarschung  - und dabei handelt es sich immer noch um eine der schnellsten Grakas (Rechenleistung etwa 3000 GFlops SP !) auf dem Markt . . .


----------



## wolf7 (7. Dezember 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Dazu hat sich meine HD5870 noch eine 10635 (beta - was sonst!) gezogen - rechnet zwar auch unter OPENMM_OPENCL, hat aber nur 897 Basispunkte und ergibt etwa 6,5K PPD.
> Im Vergleich zu einer "guten" 11292 mit 11,4K PPD ein "bescheidenes Ergebnis"
> 
> Fazit:
> ...


 
die beta WUs von ati scheinen echt mies zu sein hatte auch diese 2x. danach hab ich das beta flag weggenommen und siehe da ne 11292 gezogen. Punkteausbeute hat sich von 4,5 auf satte 5,5k verbessert. Leider wurden die ATI wus offensichtlich punktemäßig noch nicht angepasst. Von daher meine HD6990m hat auch nach der 11293er wieder urlaub^^


----------



## Amigafan (8. Dezember 2012)

Eigentlich sollte meine HD 5870 diese Nacht noch falten - aber Stanford hat mir das Beenden des Faltens abgenommen . . . 
Hier ein Auszug aus dem Log:

04:15:55:WU01:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: READY gpu:0:"*Radeon HD 5870 (Cypress)*" from 171.67.108.143
04:15:55:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.143:8080
04:16:00:WU01:FS00ownloading 59.44KiB
04:16:00:WU01:FS00ownload complete
04:16:00:WU01:FS00:Received Unit: id:01 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:*8054* run:0 clone:2379 gen:13 core:0x15 unit:0x000000146953ee2f50626b479c791be5
04:16:00:WU01:FS00ownloading core from Index of /~pande/Win32/AMD64/ATI*R600/Core_15.fah*
04:16:00:WU01:FS00:Connecting to Stanford University
04:16:02:ERROR:WU01:FS00:Exception: Failed to access core package.

Da bedarf es keines Kommentars mehr - dort existiert kein solcher Core
Auch nach dem Löschen der relevanten Daten und dem "Neuaufsetzen" des GPU-Slots für die HD5870 wird wieder der gleiche Unsinn gestartet - keine Chance füpr mich, das zu ändern


----------



## mattinator (8. Dezember 2012)

@*Amigafan*
Versuchs auch mal wie ich: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...670-gigabyte-windforce-3-a-8.html#post4793663  (s. EDIT), sollte vllt. auch bei der 5870 funktionieren.


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Dezember 2012)

@ Amigafan

Das ist dasselbe Desaster wie bei mir (ich hatte es ja gepostet) als er einen core_11 auf einer Fermi falten sollte


----------



## Amigafan (8. Dezember 2012)

Der Witz bei der ganzen Sache ist:

Wenn ich einen Core_15 in das Verzeichnis der HD5870 kopiere, faltet diese scheinbar mit. 
Tatsache ist aber: Die 8054er WU für die HD5870 wird auch von der GTS 450 mitgefaltet, die schon eine andere 8054er "beackert" - die HD5870 bleibt ohne "Arbeit".

Auch der Versuch, den Clienten komplett neu zu konfigurieren und erst einmal nur mit der HD 5870 zu falten endet in demselben Desaster . . .   

Vielleicht hilft ja ein Neustart - erst mal ohne die zusätzliche GTS 450 ???


----------



## nfsgame (8. Dezember 2012)

Hm, meine Grafikkarte idled seit knapp 1Uhr heute Morgen rum, weil der Client immer wieder versucht den Core upzudaten... Unit ist eine 7623 mit 14093-Basis-Punkten...


----------



## ProfBoom (8. Dezember 2012)

Das Problem scheint ja häufiger aufzutreten...
Meine 5770 soll jetzt eine 7626 rechnen, kann aber den Core nicht laden.


----------



## nfsgame (8. Dezember 2012)

Interessant - du mit ner Radeon, ich hab ne Geforce ...


Edit: Der eigentliche Witz an der Sache ist ja eh folgendes: 


```
05:37:30:WU00:FS00:0x15:Folding@home Core Shutdown: [B][U]CORE_OUTDATED[/U][/B]
05:37:31:WU00:FS00:FahCore returned: CORE_OUTDATED (110 = 0x6e)
06:00:08:WU02:FS01:0xa4:Completed 360000 out of 750000 steps  (48%)
08:55:51:WU00:FS00:Downloading core from http://www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/G80/Core_15.fah
08:55:51:WU00:FS00:Connecting to www.stanford.edu:80
08:55:52:WU00:FS00:FahCore 15: Downloading 1.48MiB
08:55:59:WU00:FS00:FahCore 15: 29.60%
08:56:06:WU00:FS00:FahCore 15: 42.29%
08:56:13:WU00:FS00:FahCore 15: 59.21%
08:56:19:WU00:FS00:FahCore 15: 76.13%
08:56:25:WU00:FS00:FahCore 15: 93.04%
08:56:27:WU00:FS00:FahCore 15: Download complete
08:56:27:WU00:FS00:Valid core signature
08:56:27:WARNING:WU00:FS00:[B][U]FahCore has not changed since last download, aborting core update[/U][/B]
```


----------



## Uwe64LE (8. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab seit der Neuberechnung keine 76xx mehr bekommen, sondern ausschließlich neue P8073 und P8074 mit 3874 Punkten.
Hat mich erst geärgert, weil ich ja vorher sehr oft 76xx hatte, aber was soll´s ...
Schließlich haben die P80xx so um die 13.000 PPD auf der GTS450 gebracht und das ist ja ein ordentliches Ergebnis.

Nun hab ich aber eine alte 8054. Die wurde scheinbar bei der Neubewertung vergessen. 8300PPD.
Nach ein paar Tagen Anlaufschwierigkeiten sollten die Jungs in Stanford aber langsam mal ihren Laden in den Griff bekommen.

Bei der Zuordnung der jeweiligen cores zu AMD oder zu nVidia hat sich ja schließlich nichts verändert.
Der Großteil der Projekte hat auch nur nen neuen base credit bekommen- sollte auch kein Problem darstellen.
Eigentlich dürfte zusätzliche Arbeit doch nur bei den Projekten anfallen, für die jetzt neu ein Bonus berechnet
werden muss. Und die könnte man ja nach und nach verteilen und nicht auf einen Schlag raushauen.
Das würde IMO Probleme reduzieren.


----------



## ProfBoom (8. Dezember 2012)

Es gibt wohl generell Probleme bei der Zuweisung der GPU WUs.

Im FoldingForum gibt es zwei threads dazu:
AMD: Folding Forum View topic - ATI GPU trying to download Core_15
nVidia: Folding Forum View topic - G80 GPUs being assigned Fermi/Kepler WUs CORE_OUTDATED Loop

Die Empfehlung für betroffene lautet: Client pausieren, WU löschen und auf einen Fix warten.


----------



## Amigafan (8. Dezember 2012)

Dieses Zuweisungsproblem scheint ein verspätetes Nikolaus-"Geschenk" seitens Stanford zu sein, wobei wir wieder bei: "Jeder Tag bringt eine neue Überraschung" gelandet wären - toll   


Edit:



ProfBoom schrieb:


> Die Empfehlung für betroffene lautet: Client pausieren, WU löschen und auf einen Fix warten.



Das kann dauern . . . 




mattinator schrieb:


> @*Amigafan*
> Versuchs auch mal wie ich: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...670-gigabyte-windforce-3-a-8.html#post4793663  (s. EDIT), sollte vllt. auch bei der 5870 funktionieren.



Danke - aber selbst der Versuch, die 8054er für Fermis (nicht AMD-Karten wie 5870!)"loszuwerden" muß scheitern - diese Zuweisung erhalten z. Zt. non-Fermi-GPU´s   

Womit das Chaos perfekt wäre . . .


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Dezember 2012)

Folding Forum • View topic - G80 GPUs being assigned Fermi/Kepler WUs CORE_OUTDATED Loop habe ich mit der (letzten verbliebenen) GTX275 bekommen
.. ist natürlich pausiert ...

btw. ich habe ein neues Hobby
Ausser Folding mache ich jetzt auch noch stapeling - genauer *SCHNEE-STAPELING *
In den letzten 48 Stunden wurde Castle Bumblestein mit 50 cm Neuschnee zugedeckt und ich schaufel mich blöd damit


----------



## Amigafan (8. Dezember 2012)

*@Bumblebee*

Da hab ich ja Glück gehabt - am Mittwoch war der Schnee in der Schweiz (Luzern) noch "dünn gesäht" 

Ein Tipp dazu:
Du könntest Dir das *SCHNEE-STAPELING* schenken, wenn Du die Abwärme der Rechner zum *SCHNEE-SCHMELZING* nutzen würdest . . .


----------



## wolf7 (8. Dezember 2012)

@gpu probleme: Folding Forum • View topic - G80 GPUs being assigned Fermi/Kepler WUs CORE_OUTDATED Loop

in paar minuten soll alles wieder gut sein...


----------



## Amigafan (8. Dezember 2012)

wolf7 schrieb:


> in paar minuten soll alles wieder gut sein...



Alles nur "Hinhaltetaktik" - da ist noch nichts geändert: 
Meine HD5870 hat sich gerade eine 7624 "geangelt - nachdem meine GTS 450 eine 7625 erhalten hat . . .


----------



## wolf7 (8. Dezember 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Alles nur "Hinhaltetaktik" - da ist noch nichts geändert:
> Meine HD5870 hat sich gerade eine 7624 "geangelt - nachdem meine GTS 450 eine 7625 erhalten hat . . .


 
muhaha gerade mal ausprobiert meine HD6990m hat auch gleich ne 8072 bekommen. Iwi ist das ja nicht mal zufällig, sondern die Grafikkarten bekommen mit system die falsche WU...

reicht es zum löschen einer WU einfach den "work" Ordner zu löschen beim v7er client?


----------



## ProfBoom (8. Dezember 2012)

Hinhaltetaktik finde ich schon etwas hart... Auch in Anführungszeichen.
Nicht jede Lösung funktioniert sofort.

Für nVidia soll es jetzt wohl wieder funktionieren, das AMD-Problem ist nicht trivial und braucht mindestens einen Tag. Tja, dumm, dass es das Wochenende trifft...

@wolf,
mag sein, dass es reicht.
Ich habe irgendwo gelesen man soll sich merken welchen Foldingslot man löschen will, z.B. 00 oder 01.
FAHControl pausieren und beenden.
Dann geht man im Explorer zu dem Ordner mit dem FAH-Client, klickt bei gehaltener <umschalt>-Taste rechts im Baum auf den Ordnernamen und sagt "Kommandozeile hier öffnen".
Dann braucht man nur noch zu sagen 

```
FAHClient.exe --dump xx
```
Wobei xx der Foldingslot ist.


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Dezember 2012)

Also bei mir funktioniert es noch nicht - auf N_VIDIA

Btw. es ist 19:36 - immer noch wird geupdated und die Punkte die ich bisher gezählt bekommen habe sind definitiv* nicht* korrekt


----------



## nfsgame (8. Dezember 2012)

So, kleines Update: Der Client der 9500GT hat sich jetzt einen funktionierenden Core gezogen... Die 7623 (mit 14093-Base-Points...) wird berechnet... Na dann frohes Fest, DAS kann dauern .


----------



## Amigafan (8. Dezember 2012)

*@ProfBoom*

Ich sehe den Ausdruck "Hinhaltetaktik" als Tatsache und damit  als außerordentlich diplomatisch gewählt.



Edit:
*Original-Zitat:*

*Re: ATI GPU trying to download Core_15*

http://foldingforum.org/styles/prosilver/imageset/icon_post_target.gifby *VijayPande* » Sat Dec 08, 2012 9:59 pm 
                            We've got a team working on this, but it's not going to be a simple fix.  I expect this won't be fixed *until Monday*.  We'll see.
*
Zitat-Ende*

Das als Beleg für die Richtigkeit meiner Aussage . . .


----------



## nfsgame (9. Dezember 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> *SCHNEE-STAPELING *


 
Same here ... Problem: Das Fenster war auf Kipp... Jetzt liegen im Zimmer auch nen paar cm  ...


----------



## Airboume (9. Dezember 2012)

Hey Leute.
Bei meiner HD7970 steht seit über zwölf Stunden "Update_Core" - solangsam reichts.^^
Was muss ich tun?


----------



## PAUI (9. Dezember 2012)

Warten  , das es gefixt wird. Und den slot löschen. Hatte es 5 mal mit meiner 7970 probiert gehabt.


----------



## Airboume (9. Dezember 2012)

Wie lösche ich den Slot?


----------



## wolf7 (9. Dezember 2012)

Airboume schrieb:


> Wie lösche ich den Slot?


 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/folding-home-pcgh-team-70335/19803-rumpelkammer-pcgh-folding-home-thread-ii-2462.html#post4795173

probiers mal so, eine seite weiter vorn. Zur sicherheit kannst ja auch noch wie ich den work ordner löschen ("C:\Users\*username*\AppData\Roaming\FAHClient\...")

meine ati graka hat sich im übrigen gerade eben wieder ne 11292 gezogen, was beweist, dass einer von beiden schritten auf jeden fall erfolgreich war.


----------



## PAUI (9. Dezember 2012)

nee mit slot löschen mein ich, im fahcontrol unter configure und dann auf slots und den gpu slot löschen. dann auf speichern und ihn wieder erstellen.


----------



## Wolvie (9. Dezember 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> *@Wolvie*
> 
> Schade, dass Du mir als "direkter Konkurrent" nicht mehr zur Verfügung stehst
> Deine Entscheidung ist verständlich, daher wünsche ich Dir für die Zukunft alles erdenklich Gute.
> ...


Ja, ich werd reinschaun. Man will ja zumindest etwas am Ball bleiben.
Und....  jetzt hast du endlich die Chanche mich einzuholen. 

Im Geiste falte ich nach wie vor weiter bei euch mit!
Wie ich sehe hat sich euer Schnitt bei über 5 Mio. Punkten angesiedlet - ne Menge Holz!


----------



## Airboume (9. Dezember 2012)

Ehm Leute. 
Ich hab den Slot gelöscht und wollt nu wieder anfangen, aber es tut sich nichts.^^
Wie muss ich das einstellen nu?


----------



## mattinator (9. Dezember 2012)

Wenn im FAHControl unter Status kein Slot für die GPU mehr da ist, unter *Configure*, *Slots *mittels *Add *einen neuen anlegen, den Toggle-Button auf dem *GPU-Abschnitt *aktivieren und mit *OK* speichern.


----------



## wolf7 (9. Dezember 2012)

mit der von mir geposteten methode stößt man nur die letzte WU ab und muss den slot nicht löschen. (auch wenn das zugegebener Maßen nicht wirklich mehr Arbeit macht)


----------



## Airboume (9. Dezember 2012)

mattinator schrieb:


> Wenn im FAHControl unter Status kein Slot für die GPU mehr da ist, unter *Configure*, *Slots *mittels *Add *einen neuen anlegen, den Toggle-Button auf dem *GPU-Abschnitt *aktivieren und mit *OK* speichern.


 Okay danke. 
Funst wieder.

Ich meinte, dass ich das schon so gemacht hab, aber ich hab bestimmt gleich schon an den Zahlen rumgefummelt. 

Sou - weiter fröhliches Folden.


----------



## PAUI (9. Dezember 2012)

was, geht es so wieder? mit der methode?


----------



## Airboume (10. Dezember 2012)

PAUI schrieb:


> was, geht es so wieder? mit der methode?



Jo - einfach den Slot gelöscht und mit der mir zitierten Methode wieder eingebunden.


----------



## bingo88 (10. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe jetzt innerhalb eines Tages drei fertige WUs verloren (WORK_QUIT (404) - Server did not like results, dumping). Jemand ne Idee was da im Busch sein könnte? Kann das mit dem ASUS EPU Undervolting meines 3770k zusammenhängen (ca. 0.64-0.70 im Idle/schwankt, ca. 0.96 bei Vollast/Prime95; alles bei Standardtakt + Turbo)? Die Logfile schweigt sich leider zu dem genauen Ablehnungsgrund aus, zumal Prime95 bei den Settings ohne Probleme läuft 

Edit: Ist der V7 Client unter Windows 7 x64.


----------



## ProfBoom (10. Dezember 2012)

Mag sein. Prime95 stabil heißt noch nicht faltstabil. Das habe ich auch lernen müssen...

Muss aber nicht unbedingt. Hat der Upload funktioniert?
Es gab mal ein Ticket zu so einem Problem: https://fah-web.stanford.edu/projects/FAHClient/ticket/882
Aber ich habe keine wirkliche Lösung gefunden 

Vielleicht kann ein Log weiterhelfen.
Oder die anderen super Falter hier.


----------



## wolf7 (10. Dezember 2012)

ProfBoom schrieb:


> Mag sein. Prime95 stabil heißt noch nicht faltstabil. Das habe ich auch lernen müssen...


 
mh bei mir wars allerdings immer so, dass entweder der ganze PC oder nur der V7er Client komplett abgeschmiert ist, wenn der PC nicht stabil lief. er hat allerdings nie eine defekte WU produziert. (auch wenn bei einer WU der client oder PC abgestürzt ist, wurde die WU letzten Endes trotzdem korrekt angenommen). Ist schon recht seltsam, vllt falten 2 PCs die selbe WU oder aber der fehler liegt wirklich eher bei stanford...


----------



## bingo88 (10. Dezember 2012)

Mein Log sieht im wesentlichen genau so aus. Die fertige WU wird hochgeladen und nach Upload complete kommt dann direkt das WORK_QUIT. Aber halt nicht bei allen WUs. Vielleicht ist das ja auch wieder irgend ein Serverproblem und ich glücklicher habe gerade die Kiste erwischt 

Ich lasse jetzt mal alles @stock laufen, leider habe ich gerade so eine 14 Stunden WU erhalten... Die Spannung @stock ist jetz bei 0.976 unter Vollast, also von meinem ASUS EPU Auto-Wert von 0.960 nicht wirklich weit entfernt.

Jedenfalls bin ich momentan von der Leistung nicht wirklich überzeugt, das Teil dümpelt auf dem Niveau meines alten Dual Opteron 2378 (ca 15k-20k PPD). Da hatte ich mir von dem 3770k doch irgendwie mehr erhofft!

Edit: Ich hatte bei dem alten 6er auf einem anderen Rechner öfters mal UNSTABLE_MACHINE (GPU). Da kann man wenigstens was mit anfangen, aber so ohne Angabe von Gründen fertige WUs dumpen finde ich jetzt nicht ganz so klasse.


----------



## picar81_4711 (11. Dezember 2012)

bingo88 schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt innerhalb eines Tages drei fertige WUs verloren (WORK_QUIT (404) - Server did not like results, dumping). Jemand ne Idee was da im Busch sein könnte? Kann das mit dem ASUS EPU Undervolting meines 3770k zusammenhängen (ca. 0.64-0.70 im Idle/schwankt, ca. 0.96 bei Vollast/Prime95; alles bei Standardtakt + Turbo)? Die Logfile schweigt sich leider zu dem genauen Ablehnungsgrund aus, zumal Prime95 bei den Settings ohne Probleme läuft
> 
> Edit: Ist der V7 Client unter Windows 7 x64.


Ich glaub auch, dass es eher an Stanford liegt. Das Problem hatten wir nämlich schon mal hier mit BIGs, die wurden auch hochgeladen, konnten aber nicht anerkannt werden, da kam dieselbe Meldung


----------



## bingo88 (11. Dezember 2012)

Bei den Bigs muss das dann ja richtig schmerzen 
Ich habe gestern abend noch mal intensiv nach dem Fehler gegoogelt und da wurde das Problem auch eher bei den Work/Collection-Servern angesiedelt. Mal schaun, ich hoffe meine aktuelle WU wird akzeptiert, sonst waren die letzten 14h auch für die Katz...


----------



## wolf7 (11. Dezember 2012)

mal ne doofe frage, gibt der V6.34er client eig auch ne Rückmeldung, ob eine WU abgenommen wurde oder nicht? weil der meldet ja nur 


```
[07:55:46] + Results successfully sent
```
oder zählt das schon als Result angenommen? Weil ich ehrlich gesagt überlege, ob nicht iwo ne WU verschütt gegangen ist...


----------



## bingo88 (11. Dezember 2012)

Mit dem 6er hatte ich noch keine verlorene WU, zumindest kann ich mich an keine erinner. Wenn was war, dann war das immer schon vor dem Senden. Würde mich daher auch mal interessieren, evtl. muss man ggf. noch das Logging Level erhöhen.


----------



## Amigafan (11. Dezember 2012)

*@wolf7*


Bei entsprechendem Flag -verbosity x (x = 1-9) erhälst Du nicht nur die eine Zeile, sondern auch die Folgenden:

[15:26:08] + Results successfully sent
[15:26:08] Thank you for your contribution to Folding@Home.
[15:26:08] +* Number of Units Completed: 539*

Mit der letzten Zeile gilt die WU als "akzeptiert und gutgeschrieben" . . .


----------



## wolf7 (11. Dezember 2012)

und welchen wert muss verbosity nun haben?


----------



## bingo88 (11. Dezember 2012)

Je höher der Wert, desto mehr siehst du (9 = alles). Das Numbers completed hatte ich aber schon beim v6er Konsolen-Client wenn ich nichts angegeben habe (verbosity = default).


----------



## wolf7 (11. Dezember 2012)

mh stimmt bei mir auch, zumindest bei dem einen client. das mit der anzahl der WUs ist mir gar net aufgefallen, hatte iwi gedacht, dass es nur bis "Thank you for your contribution to Folding@Home." geht.


----------



## PhilSe (11. Dezember 2012)

Hey kann mir einer von euch helfen. Hab den F@H client "Folding@home-Win32-GPU-systray-623" installiert und nach paar sek. falten unterm viewer zeigt der mir nur noch 0,99 iter/sec. an. Standart ca. 1089.
Version 641 geht gar nicht. Fehlermeldung Bad command Line


----------



## nfsgame (11. Dezember 2012)

Viewer ausmachen. Ist die Fehlerquelle - bremst man nur alles mit aus mit den Dreck.


----------



## PhilSe (11. Dezember 2012)

und wie mach ich das dann, das ich seh das der läuft?
sobald ich den nämlich schließe gehen au die temps. von cpu und gpu weider runter


----------



## nfsgame (11. Dezember 2012)

Die Sticky-Threads sind keine Dekoration.



Spoiler



http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...5/58145-howto-hfm-net-fahmon-alternative.html


----------



## PhilSe (11. Dezember 2012)

funzt bei mir ned. und in der config hab ich dann das "Startup & External" nich. egal, lass ich's bleiben. trotzdem danke


----------



## T0M@0 (11. Dezember 2012)

PhilSe schrieb:


> funzt bei mir ned. und in der config hab ich dann das "Startup & External" nich. egal, lass ich's bleiben. trotzdem danke


 
Wer will denn gleich so früh aufgeben? Für Neueinsteiger ist der v7 Client zu empfehlen, ist ganz easy einzurichten 

Folding@home - HomePage


----------



## Speeedy (12. Dezember 2012)

Ich will die 57er zurück!
Ich komm in den letzten Tagen nicht mal mehr über 40 kPPD meist nicht mal über 30... So schlecht war es nicht mal vor den 57ern.  

Ist es eigentlich im Moment besser den beta flag bei GPU wieder raus zu nehmen oder ist das im Moment egal?


----------



## Uwe64LE (12. Dezember 2012)

Ich freu mich zwar, dass ich seit einer Woche öfter mal in der Liste der Top 20 producer auftauche,
befürchte aber, dass das damit zusammenhängt, das hier gerade die große Depression ausgebrochen ist.
Genau seit diesem Zeitpunkt geht unsere Teamleistung nämlich in den Keller.

Jungs, es ist kalt draußen, also gebt mal Gas. Außerdem schickt sich team Hardware.no an, uns in 7 Monaten
zu überholen. Das wollen wir uns doch nicht gefallen lassen, oder? 

@Speeedy
Bei einer Kiste hab ich "beta" raus genommen, bei der anderen nicht. Kann im Moment keinen Unterschied entdecken.
Wahrscheinlich gibt´s sowieso keine 57er mehr.


----------



## Amigafan (12. Dezember 2012)

*@Uwe64LE*

Es gibt einen Unterschied:
Faltet ich mit beta-Flag, erhalte ich 8072-8074er WU´s, ohne fast ausschließlich 8054er - und diese liefern weniger Punkte.
Mit Core_15_V2.22 gute 4K PPD weniger, mit V2.25 ist die Differenz noch höher . . .


----------



## Speeedy (12. Dezember 2012)

Ich denke die 57er wird es wohl nicht mehr geben, was schade ist aber ok. 
Mich ärgert halt nur das ich auch so, noch weniger Punkte als vorher mache. Dabei hatte ich gehofft das es bald auch ohne 57er ein wenig mehr Punkte für GPU's gibt, wenn auch nicht so krass viel wie mit 57ern..

@Amigafan
Wenn das so ist, dann lass ich den beta flag noch drin. 

Danke


----------



## Uwe64LE (12. Dezember 2012)

OK, ich hab bei mir nochmal nachgesehen. Und ich kann natürlich nur für meine hardware sprechen, die Ergebnisse bei anderen
nVidia Karten können anders aussehen und bei AMD sowieso.
Der PPD Ausstoß pro Projekt ist seit der Neubewertung grundsätzlich gestiegen, egal ob mit v2.22, v2.25, mit oder ohne beta.
Der Punkteausstoß insgesamt ist aber gesunken, da keine 8057er mehr bei mir ankamen.

Ich stimme auch zu, dass beta bei 8057 notwendig war und dass der Unterschied v2.22 vs v2.25 dort gravierend war (67k vs 46k PPD bei GTS450).
Allerdings updaten neue WU sowieso automatisch auf v2.25 und im Zusammenspiel mit Kepler hat man scheinbar auch keine andere Wahl.

Vor ein paar Tagen hab ich mir eine GTX650 Ti gekauft und auf Anraten aus dem Forum auf dieser Maschine "beta" entfernt, während ich es bei
der Maschine mit GTS450 drin gelassen habe.
Trotzdem haben beide sich erstmal eine 8054 gegönnt. 650 mit 11k und 450 mit 8k PPD. Seit dem bekomme ich abwechselnd auf beiden Maschinen
8073, 8074 (13k auf GTS450)
8054 (s.o.)
76xx (14k auf GTS450 und 20k auf GTX650Ti)

Ich kann da weder ein Muster, noch irgendwelche Präferenzen erkennen. 

Mir ist allerdings eines aufgefallen (aber auch das ist unabhängig von "beta"). Die WU stellen sich nicht mehr automatisch auf v2.22, auch wenn das
Projekt es erlauben würde. Bei 8057 war das noch so (vorausgesetzt, v2.22 liegt im Ordner Core und im Ordner beta).

btw.
Danke, dass ich zum Nachsehen "gezwungen" wurde. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass die GTS mal wieder NAN´s produziert. Hatte in den letzten Tagen vergessen,
die Übertaktung etwas zurück zu nehmen. Hab shader jetzt wieder auf 1800 "gedrosselt".


----------



## Bumblebee (12. Dezember 2012)

Ja, unser (und mein) Drop lässt mein Herz bluten; trotzdem - wir haben eine (kurze) Weile gut abgeräumt

Die meisten meiner GPU's falten noch mit "beta" - 2 Kisten (4 GPU's) ohne - Unterschied sehe ich keinen


----------



## davidof2001 (12. Dezember 2012)

Trotzdem reißt das Team ganz gut was weg. 

Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass wir vor dem BETA Wahn noch nicht über 5 Millionen Punkten pro Tag im Durchschnitt waren. Von daher sind immer noch alle Super dabei.


----------



## mattinator (12. Dezember 2012)

Speeedy schrieb:


> Ich will die 57er zurück!


 
Geht mir genauso. Ein System bei der Zuteilung der Projekte bzgl. der Slot-Optionen ist momentan scheinbar auch nicht mehr zu erkennen. Ich habe jetzt die (mir bekannten) Kombinationen von client-type und max-packet-size durch, ohne jede Veränderung. Allerdings habe ich mal auf unserer Team-Seite recherchiert (PC Games Hardware Individual Users List - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats). Scheinbar (!) exisitiert folgender Zusammenhang: wer wenig GPU-Projekte rechnet (mit Pausen) bekommt eher die neu bewerteten 762x-er Projekte (Points Update 14,093). Ist wahrscheinlich Zufall, aber sowieso keine Lösung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Dezember 2012)

Laufen eigentlich die neuen GPU-Projekte auch mit dem V6 oder nur V7?


----------



## mattinator (12. Dezember 2012)

Ich hatte zwischendurch auch dem v6 mal 'ne Chance gegeben, als nur solche grottigen Projekte kamen. Hat aber nix genutzt.

btw: Es lebe das Team (ganz exakt habe ich es nicht hinbekommen):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Will jemand 'ne G19 kaufen, gibt's bei Amazon gerade recht preiswert: http://www.amazon.de/Angebote/b/ref...d_t=1401&pf_rd_p=343780927&pf_rd_i=1000454773.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Dezember 2012)

@mattinator: Hast du doch noch die zweite GTX660 Ti zum laufen bekommen.


----------



## mattinator (12. Dezember 2012)

@*A.Meier-PS3*
Jup, mit dem neuen Netzteil kein Problem. Da hat sich auch das Kabel-Management geloht. Hatte sogar mal kurzzeitig 3 Stück drin und ein paar Projekte falten lassen. Allerdings liefen die nur @Werks-OC stabil, da die Temps schon ganz schön hoch wurden (max. 80 / 75 / 58 °C), Leisungsaufnahme bei Projekten 8054 / 8054 / 8074 / 7610 (3 x GPU, 1 x CPU-SMP) 512W. Zumindest in dem Gehäuse werden es wohl keine drei werden. Aber dafür müssten dann schon wirklich regelmäßig 8057-er oder ähnliche Projekte anliegen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Dezember 2012)

@Bumblebee: Hat mein Daumendrücken für deine gestrige Prüfung zum Gefahrgutbeauftragten zum erfolgreichen Bestehen geführt?


----------



## Bumblebee (14. Dezember 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @Bumblebee: Hat mein Daumendrücken für deine gestrige Prüfung zum Gefahrgutbeauftragten zum erfolgreichen Bestehen geführt?



... Danke für das Drücken ... 
Resultate gibt es allerdings noch keine und gefühlt könnte es knapp werden mit Erfolg


----------



## wolf7 (14. Dezember 2012)

was war noch mal die höchste Version von der VMware welche man verwenden kann? und wenn ich jetzt meine vmware auf nen anderen PC kopiere, alle WUs fertig, muss ich dann immer noch was in den einstellungen ändern? (die client ID oder so) oder passt das dann schon?


----------



## picar81_4711 (14. Dezember 2012)

wolf7 schrieb:


> was war noch mal die höchste Version von der VMware welche man verwenden kann? und wenn ich jetzt meine vmware auf nen anderen PC kopiere, alle WUs fertig, muss ich dann immer noch was in den einstellungen ändern? (die client ID oder so) oder passt das dann schon?


Das war die 3.0.0. Die unterstützt noch 8 Kerne/Threads. Wenn Du dann beide am laufen hast, würde ich die ID ändern, also die machine-id in der configdatei beim V6. Beim 7er musst glaube ich nichts machen....


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. Dezember 2012)

Falls sich jemand unter den Gamern mit Dragon Age: Origins und SLI auskennt, bitte hier melden: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...gon-age-origins-sli-vollbild.html#post4813536 

Danke im Vorraus.


----------



## Amigafan (15. Dezember 2012)

So - meine beste (mögliche) Platzierung im Team ist erreicht.
Ich halte es jetzt wie einer, der einen Gipfel erstürmt hat: Von nun an geht´s bergab . . .


----------



## Thosch (15. Dezember 2012)

Und mir widerfährt im laufe des Tages auch (mal wieder) ein platzierungsmäßiger "Abstieg" ... aber das stört mich im Mom *extrem* überhaupt nich ...  ...
Was mich stört sind die jetzt öfters erscheinenden "EARLY-UNIT-END" und "BAD-WORK-UNIT (114 = 0x72)" ... DAS nervt *extrem* ...  ... und wenn´se denn mal ne GPU-WU "schafft" taktet die sich bei der nächsten runder (ca. 50%) und bekommt den Ar... nich wieder hoch, nur nach Neustart.


----------



## mattinator (15. Dezember 2012)

Hast Du welche von den 762x-ern bekommen ? Für die musste ich das OC auch ein bisschen runternehmen. Aber das habe ich gern in Kauf genommen, die habe ich seit gestern Vormittag durchgehend.


----------



## Amigafan (15. Dezember 2012)

*@mattinator*

Welches Flag hast Du "vergeben"?
Meine nVidias bekommen - egal ob mit -beta oder ganz ohne - z. Zt nur 807xer WU´s mit 3874 Punkten. 
Diese ergeben zwar etwa 4K PPD mehr als die 8054er mit Core_15 V2.22, aber auch etwa 8K PPD weniger als die 7622 - 7626er WU´s


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Dezember 2012)

Auch ich falte, mehr oder weniger durchgängig, momentan 762x-er
Zumindest hier (Bumble-Filiale) *ohne* beta; wie es in Castle Bumblestein aussieht sehe ich morgen - dort sind noch alle *mit beta*-flag


----------



## mattinator (15. Dezember 2012)

Da habe ich ja mal Glück, vllt. hilft es Dir:

client-type=advanced
max-packet-size=normal (der andere Client auf big)
next-unit-percentage=99 (hatte mal ein bisschen probiert)

Irgendwie sollten sie das Vergabe-Schema für die Projekte auf etwas gerechter und durchschaubarer gestalten.


----------



## Amigafan (15. Dezember 2012)

Danke, Ihr beiden 

Ich denke aber, dass ich zumindest den Flag: next-unit-percentage=99 als obsolet einordnen kann.
Der 7er Client setzt diesen so per default . . .


----------



## mattinator (15. Dezember 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Ich denke aber, dass ich zumindest den Flag: next-unit-percentage=99 als obsolet einordnen kann.


 Ist schon klar, ich schrieb ja, dass ich probiert hatte. Und ich war zu faul, es komplett raus und beim nächsten mal wieder rein zu nehmen.


----------



## Amigafan (15. Dezember 2012)

Flags geändert, WU´s nicht . . .  

Habe wohl ein Abo mit den 807xern abgeschlossen: z. Zt laufen: je eine 8072, 8073 und 8074er WU auf den drei Grakas


----------



## wolf7 (15. Dezember 2012)

also beim SMP Folding hab ich den verdacht, hängt das in irgendeiner Form mit den IP Adressen. Vllt ist das ja bei den gpu WUs genau so? Weil im Wohnheim bekomme ich wie gesagt seit mehreren Wochen die gleichen WUs. Sobald mein Notebook zu hause faltet, bekommt es plötzlich andere WUs. Und in der Hochschule hat man nun mal immer die gleiche IP Adresse, welche sich auch eindeutig von der zuhause unterscheidet. Es wäre interessant zu wissen, was für big wus ich bekommen würde


----------



## mattinator (15. Dezember 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Habe wohl ein Abo mit den 807xern abgeschlossen: z. Zt laufen: je eine 8072, 8073 und 8074er WU auf den drei Grakas


 Nicht aufgeben, das war bei mir genauso. Der Wechsel auf die 762x-er kam bei mir auch komplett ohne Änderung der Parameter. Ich hatte mal versucht, die Statistiken bei EOC zu analysieren. Die einzige Regel, die man mit einem bisschen guten Willen vllt. ableiten kann ist: gemischt treten die besseren Projekte scheinbar seltener auf, meistens kommen gute und schlechtere Projekte jeweils im Block.

EDIT: Gestern abend c.a 23:45 Uhr wurde die letzte 762x-er Unit hochgeladen. Seitdem nur 807x-er, aber immer noch besser als die 8054. Außerdem haben die GPU-s bei letztgenannten Projekten eine geringere Leistungsaufnahme (gesamtes Sys: 396W / 479W).


----------



## Amigafan (16. Dezember 2012)

Mein "Abo" auf 80xxer WU´s läuft weiter: 

CPU´s unter Windoof: 8027
GPU´s: je eine 8072, 8073 und 8074 - seit Tagen keine Änderung  

Ausnahmen: 
Linux-Falter mit 6958 und 8101


----------



## Rurdo (16. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Leute!
ich hab ein kleines Problem mit dem SMP2 Client:
Undzwar, wenn ich die Exe in den Ordner entpacke, ne Verknüpfung erstelle und die Einstellungen ändere, und es starte kommt diese Fehlermeldung:

2a1a780a5e3735c6d8ea24b1aa35dbc9.png
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen...
Ohne den Einstellungen (-smp...) läuft der Client aber...


----------



## mattinator (16. Dezember 2012)

Welchen 6-er Client hast Du installiert, hast Du im Link das Startverzeichnis korrekt eingetragen ? Die Meldung mit mpiexec kannst Du ignorieren, diese Komponente wird vom aktuellen 6-er Client sowieso nicht mehr benutzt. Außerdem solltest Du den Client einmal mit -configonly starten und auf jeden Fall den passkey eintragen (vorher besorgen: http://folding.stanford.edu/English/FAQ-passkey).


----------



## Thosch (16. Dezember 2012)

Hab immer noch das Prob mit der sich nach ner GPU-WU runter taktenden GraKa welche bei der neuen WU nicht mehr hoch taktet. Treiber ist der 310.70 ...  ...
Treiber-, also SW-Problem oder doch eher ein HW-Ausfall der sich (vor-)ankündigt ?? ...  ...


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Dezember 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Hab immer noch das Prob mit der sich nach ner GPU-WU runter taktenden GraKa welche bei der neuen WU nicht mehr hoch taktet. Treiber ist der 310.70 ...  ...
> Treiber-, also SW-Problem oder doch eher ein HW-Ausfall der sich (vor-)ankündigt ?? ...  ...



Und was ist mit dem 306.97??


----------



## Thosch (17. Dezember 2012)

Moin@all. 
Da hatte ich das Rumgezicke auch, weswegen ich gewechselt habe ...  ... vllt. aber nicht so *extrem* wie jetzt ... könnte mich aber auch täuschen ...  ...


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Dezember 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Moin@all.
> Da hatte ich das Rumgezicke auch, weswegen ich gewechselt habe ...


 
.... Und nun zur beliebten Sendung "Basteln mit Pappa Bumble"

Wenn du eine "alte" GraKa (200er-Serie oder so was in der Art) noch rumzuliegen hast dann bau die andere aus und die ein
Das System wird die nun einbinden müssen - was es auch tut
Danach alte wieder raus und die aktuelle rein - das "Spielchen" findet anders rum statt
Wenn dann die aktuelle GraKa erneut ins System eingebunden ist *kann* es wieder funktionieren

Manchmal "verklemmen" sich ein paar Bit - ist mich auch schon passiert


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab da auch so ne komische Geschichte:
Gelegentlich wen eine meiner 460er ne neue WU beginnen will verhedert sich irgendwie der Core und der komplette V7 schmirrt ab.
Seltsamerweise passiert das nie wen das SLI aktiviert ist.

Da ich aber momentan vermehrt wieder mit dem PC game und Dragon Age sich mit dem SLI im Vollbildmodus beisst (weiß der  Geier wieso), schalte ich das SLI immer ab > echt lässtig die Umschalterei weil das OC der 460er dabei auch rausfliegt.


----------



## Amigafan (17. Dezember 2012)

*@A.Meier-PS3*

Das ist aber seltsam . . . 
Glücklicherweise falten meine beiden GTX560 448 ganz brav nebeneinander, ohne sich zu stören. 
Das Beste dabei: Da ich sie nicht im SLI-Verbund betreibe, läuft jede Graka mit ihrer "eigenen" Übertaktung - so kann ich das volle Potenzial jeder einzelnen Graka ausnutzen 


BTW
Endlich, nach fast 2 Wochen, ist es einer meiner GTX560 gelungen, sich eine 7623er WU "unter den Nagel zu reißen" 

Und - Stanford hat noch einmal "zugeschlagen" und mir eine 8102 für meinen 3930K "gespendet".
Der Unterschied: 8101 ergibt etwa 100K PPD, 8102 etwa 140K PPD - eine 40% höhere "Punkteausbeute bei etwa 6min kürzerer Faltzeit pro Frame (30:26 zu 24:31)


----------



## Thosch (18. Dezember 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> .... Und nun zur beliebten Sendung "Basteln mit Pappa Bumble"
> 
> ...


 
Au ... fein ... 



Bumblebee schrieb:


> ....
> Wenn du eine "alte" GraKa (200er-Serie oder so was in der Art) noch rumzuliegen hast ...


 
Nein ...  ... leider nicht. War vorher "A-T-I-st" ...  ...


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Dezember 2012)

Thosch schrieb:


> Nein ...  ... leider nicht. War vorher "A-T-I-st" ...  ...



Könnte auch mit einer ATI gehen - ein Versuch kost ja nix...


----------



## Thosch (18. Dezember 2012)

Ist mein 1.PC mit PCI-E-GraKa-Schnittstelle, alte Karte ist verkauft ...  ...


----------



## nfsgame (18. Dezember 2012)

So, bei mir hats wohl ein System zerfetzt... Der SMP aufm C2D sagt außer "Early_Unit_End", "Unstable_Machine" und "File_io_error" nichts mehr . Verflucht nochmal, ist denn heute der Tag des Hardwaresterbens ?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Dezember 2012)

@nfsgame: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?


----------



## picar81_4711 (18. Dezember 2012)

nfsgame schrieb:


> So, bei mir hats wohl ein System zerfetzt... Der SMP aufm C2D sagt außer "Early_Unit_End", "Unstable_Machine" und "File_io_error" nichts mehr . Verflucht nochmal, ist denn heute der Tag des Hardwaresterbens ?


Tja, der Weltuntergang fängt anscheinend bei dem PCs an........


----------



## Amigafan (19. Dezember 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Tja, der Weltuntergang fängt anscheinend bei dem PCs an........



Da geb ich Dir Recht - deswegen waren wohl drei meiner 4 Rechner der Meinung, ihre "Arbeit" einstellen zu müssen 

Aber:

Mein 3930K war so klug, die Anderen zu ignorieren und seine 8102er weiter "zu bearbeiten"  


Edit:

Offiziel gibt es für nVidia-GPU´s nur noch 76xxer WU´s - ganze 9 Verschiedene . . .


----------



## Rurdo (19. Dezember 2012)

Hey leute!

Hab grad den neuesten V7 runtergeladen, aber jetzt hab ich ein paar fragen:
Wo ist Advanced hin? Ich finde die Advanced-einstellung einfach nirgends... Gibts die etwa nichtmehr?

Meine Graka (6970) macht nen Credit von 1800 Punkten, meine CPU (1090t) aber nur ca 500...
Beim V6er hat er viel mehr gemacht... Die erwarteten PPD sind auch nur knappe 9000... Sollte da nicht viel mehr rauskommen?
Kann ich das irgendwie optimieren?


----------



## wolf7 (20. Dezember 2012)

Rurdo schrieb:


> Hey leute!
> 
> Hab grad den neuesten V7 runtergeladen, aber jetzt hab ich ein paar fragen:
> Wo ist Advanced hin? Ich finde die Advanced-einstellung einfach nirgends... Gibts die etwa nichtmehr?
> ...


 
sicher, dass du mit der 6970 falten willst? Weil die gpu braucht einen ganzen cpu kern zum falten, da müsstest du die Anzahl der zum falten verwendeten CPU kerne von (vermutlich 6 oder -1 auf 5 fest einstellen) 
für die Advanced ansicht gibts oben rechts nen drop down feld, wo du auf Expert umstellen kannst. Die 9k punkte dürfte deine cpu eig auch alleine zustande bekommen... wenn du den gpu slot weg lässt.


----------



## Rurdo (20. Dezember 2012)

wolf7 schrieb:


> sicher, dass du mit der 6970 falten willst? Weil die gpu braucht einen ganzen cpu kern zum falten, da müsstest du die Anzahl der zum falten verwendeten CPU kerne von (vermutlich 6 oder -1 auf 5 fest einstellen)
> für die Advanced ansicht gibts oben rechts nen drop down feld, wo du auf Expert umstellen kannst. Die 9k punkte dürfte deine cpu eig auch alleine zustande bekommen... wenn du den gpu slot weg lässt.


 

Wieso sollte ich denn nicht mit der HD6970 falten?
Den einen CPU kern und den daraus resultierenden PPD verlust gleicht die GraKa doch um längen aus oder?
Und wo kann ich im V7 Client die Kernanzahl umstellen?


----------



## sc59 (20. Dezember 2012)

[Info] v7 List and Uses of Advanced Options


----------



## Rurdo (20. Dezember 2012)

Und nein, es gibt oben rechts bei mir kein Drop-Down menü...
EDIT: gelöst, musste nur das Fenster etwas größer machen!

Nun, wie kann ich die aktuelle WU vom CPU-Client im V7 löschen und eine neue anfangen?


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Dezember 2012)

Rurdo schrieb:


> Nun, wie kann ich die aktuelle WU vom CPU-Client im V7 löschen und eine neue anfangen?



Nun, üblicherweise löschen wir keine WU's - wir kauen sie (manchmal zähneknirschend) durch.

Wenn du es trotzdem tun möchtest findes du den work-Ordner in

C:/Benutzer/"dein Name"/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient


----------



## Rurdo (20. Dezember 2012)

Ja, ich möchte es definitiv tun, denn bei einer TPF von 10 min vergeht mir der spaß...


----------



## Uwe64LE (20. Dezember 2012)

Die TPF alleine sagt doch überhaupt nichts aus. Die muss man im Zusammenhang mit der WU sehen,
also in Relation zu den Base Points und dem evtl. vergebenen Bonus.

Ich hab gerade 14 Min bei GPU und 15 bei SMP. Trotzdem sind das eine normale (SMP 17k PPD) und eine
gute (GPU 14k PPD) WU.


----------



## acer86 (20. Dezember 2012)

Es gibt auch die Möglichkeit einfach in der Config des V7 client´s den SMP oder GPU slot zu löschen und ihn neu einzustellen geht meist schneller aber ist immer nur eine Notlösung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ProfBoom (20. Dezember 2012)

Rurdo schrieb:


> Ja, ich möchte es definitiv tun, denn bei einer TPF von 10 min vergeht mir der spaß...


 
10 Minuten ist doch ein toller Wert!

```
21:31:50:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 55910 out of 1500000 steps  (3%)
21:38:36:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 60000 out of 1500000 steps  (4%)
22:02:52:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 75000 out of 1500000 steps  (5%)
22:27:31:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 90000 out of 1500000 steps  (6%)
22:53:22:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 105000 out of 1500000 steps  (7%)
23:17:50:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 120000 out of 1500000 steps  (8%)
23:42:24:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 135000 out of 1500000 steps  (9%)
00:06:50:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 150000 out of 1500000 steps  (10%)
00:31:18:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 165000 out of 1500000 steps  (11%)
00:55:46:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 180000 out of 1500000 steps  (12%)
01:20:04:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 195000 out of 1500000 steps  (13%)
```
Bei mir sind's manchmal um die 30 Minuten bei den blöden 780x...
Zwei Tage reine Rechenzeit. Trotzdem falte ich da durch.
Selbst wenn ich das auf sechs Kerne hochrechne liege ich da bei 12,5 Minuten...

Als ich noch Single-Core gefaltet habe, lag die TPF teilweise bei 1:50. 
Stunden. Da ist man dann schonmal nen Monat beschäftigt


----------



## Amigafan (20. Dezember 2012)

Die einfachste Möglichkeit, auf das Datenverzeichnis des installierten V7.2.9er Clienten zuzugreifen bietet der Starteintrag des Programms selber:

Unter "*Start/Alle Programme/FAHClient*" befindet sich der Ordner "*Data Directory*".
Dieser Ordner ermöglicht den direkten Zugriff und man(n) spart sich das "Gewusel" durch die Verzeichnisse . . .


----------



## PAUI (20. Dezember 2012)

Da muss er doch nur Max packet size small setzen. Mir ist das egal wie hoch die tpf ist.


----------



## Uwe64LE (20. Dezember 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Dieser Ordner ermöglicht den direkten Zugriff und man(n) spart sich das "Gewusel" durch die Verzeichnisse . . .


 Ich hatte mir "damals", als man öfter zwischen v2.22 und v2.25 umschalten musste, eine Verknüpfung auf den Desktop gelegt,
um mich da nicht immer durchhangeln zu müssen, aber deine Lösung ist natürlich auch elegant.

btw. ich nutze aus Gewohnheit lieber Kakaostats als EOC, aber was die in den letzten Tagen abliefern, ist nicht mehr schön.
Die Seite ist ja ständig down.


----------



## picar81_4711 (21. Dezember 2012)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> ....................
> 
> btw. ich nutze aus Gewohnheit lieber Kakaostats als EOC, aber was die in den letzten Tagen abliefern, ist nicht mehr schön.
> Die Seite ist ja ständig down.


Die kommen bestimmt mit unseren Punkten nicht mehr zurecht, wir liefern einfach zu viele aufeinmal ab!


----------



## Airboume (21. Dezember 2012)

Guten Morgen Leute. 
Ich hab irgendwie wieder ein Problem und ich glaube, dass es vom F@H Klienten kommt..
Oft, wenn der Rechner mal nen paar Tage allein vor sich hin foldet, funktioniert F@H Core 16 nicht mehr (die GPU) und startet auch nicht mehr neu. Das ist ärgerlich, weil er in der Zeit mehrer WU's schaffen könnte.
Zudem schmiert der Rechner wohlmal ab -  das einzige was lief war der F@H-Client..

Wäre schön, wenn dort jemand eine Lösung hätte.


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Dezember 2012)

Airboume schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Leute.


 
Guten Morgen Airboume



Airboume schrieb:


> Oft, wenn der Rechner mal nen paar Tage allein vor sich hin foldet, funktioniert F@H Core 16 nicht mehr ...


 
Als bekennender *N_VIDIA*-ner kann ich dir nicht spezifisch helfen
Einzig die "normalen" Tipps

- falls OC - runtertakten
- Temp's überprüfen
- falls unter V7 mal schauen was unter V6 passiert
- Treiber überprüfen; möglicherweise ein Step-back


----------



## nfsgame (21. Dezember 2012)

So, ich stürze mich auch mal für nen paar Tage raus aus den heimischen Räumen - hinein in die weiße Pracht die uns pünktlich zum Fahrtantritt seit ner knappen Stunde wieder einmal versucht einzuhüllen ...


----------



## Thosch (21. Dezember 2012)

ProfBoom schrieb:


> 10 Minuten ist doch ein toller Wert!
> ...
> Bei mir sind's manchmal um die 30 Minuten bei den blöden 780x...
> Zwei Tage reine Rechenzeit. Trotzdem falte ich da durch.
> ...


Wollte eigendlich mit dem Laptop (i3 2350) nicht mehr smp falten, habs aber doch wieder zugeschaltet. Da hab ich gleich mal ne 7505 bekommen, TPF *extreme* 1h14min ... habs auf finish gestellt. ...  ... 10 min hätte ich da auch gern ...


----------



## wolf7 (21. Dezember 2012)

damit vorgestern wieder ne WU "verloren" weil die TPF von normalen 10minuten auf >2 Stunden rauf gegangen ist. Kann mir das einfach net erklären. es muss in irgendeiner Form mit dem Windows an sich oder dem VMware Player zusammen hängen. Weil tatsächlich nur ein Neustart des ganzen PCs hilft, nicht der virtuellen Maschine, ich das gleiche image aber noch auf meinem zweitpc laufen lasse, welcher keine solchen Erscheinungen zeigt. (geht um falten unter Ubuntu 10.10@vmware)


----------



## picar81_4711 (21. Dezember 2012)

Da hab ich auch etwas zu erzählen: 
Ich hab ja momentan meinen kleinen 2600K ITX PC-Falter ausm Keller geholt, der machte rund 22K PPD mit SMP. Heute früh hab ich mich gewundert, dass er nur noch 11K PPD schafft. Das ganze hab ich über meinen Webspace überwacht, das HFM regelmäßig aktualisiert. Da hab ich mir gedacht: "So eine schlechte WU hatte ich schon lange nicht mehr" und wollte schon wieder meinen Bildschirm ausschalten, da hatte ich doch den Drang, mal mit Teamviewer nach den seltsamen 11K PPD zu schauen.....:    *Der 2600K hatte sage und schreibe 96-98 Grad* und war sehr mit dem eigenen runtertakten beschäftigt
Der Lüfter vom Kühler war so leise, dass ich nicht gemerkt habe, dass er nicht mehr lief. Aber komischerweise war es dem Bios egal, dass der Lüfter nicht mehr lief.....
Wenn ich mal Zeit und Lust habe, schraube ich einen neuen drauf, aber momentan ist der kleine ITX aus.


----------



## Airboume (21. Dezember 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> - falls OC - runtertakten
> - Temp's überprüfen
> - falls unter V7 mal schauen was unter V6 passiert
> - Treiber überprüfen; möglicherweise ein Step-back


 Okay - Temps sind völlig in Ordnung - Treiber ist aktuell und neu installiert und OC hab ich nun mal runtergeschraubt. Bin gespannt. 
Ich berichte nach der Nacht mal.^^

Danke soweit.


----------



## wolf7 (21. Dezember 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Da hab ich auch etwas zu erzählen:
> Ich hab ja momentan meinen kleinen 2600K ITX PC-Falter ausm Keller geholt, der machte rund 22K PPD mit SMP. Heute früh hab ich mich gewundert, dass er nur noch 11K PPD schafft. Das ganze hab ich über meinen Webspace überwacht, das HFM regelmäßig aktualisiert. Da hab ich mir gedacht: "So eine schlechte WU hatte ich schon lange nicht mehr" und wollte schon wieder meinen Bildschirm ausschalten, da hatte ich doch den Drang, mal mit Teamviewer nach den seltsamen 11K PPD zu schauen.....:    *Der 2600K hatte sage und schreibe 96-98 Grad* und war sehr mit dem eigenen runtertakten beschäftigt
> Der Lüfter vom Kühler war so leise, dass ich nicht gemerkt habe, dass er nicht mehr lief. Aber komischerweise war es dem Bios egal, dass der Lüfter nicht mehr lief.....
> Wenn ich mal Zeit und Lust habe, schraube ich einen neuen drauf, aber momentan ist der kleine ITX aus.


 
die Lüfterüberwachung kannst du bei den meisten PCs optional im BIOS aktivieren. dass es nen Piepton gibt, wenn der Lüfter nicht mehr läuft.


----------



## Rurdo (21. Dezember 2012)

Ist das Projekt 7809 ne Bigwu?


----------



## picar81_4711 (21. Dezember 2012)

Rurdo schrieb:


> Ist das Projekt 7809 ne Bigwu?


Nein, ist keine.


----------



## Rurdo (21. Dezember 2012)

Ist es wenigstens ne gute wu?


----------



## RG Now66 (21. Dezember 2012)

Nabend Leute;

Ich hab mal ne ganz Simple Frage , 
Wie säubert ihr eure PC's mit Druchluft, Staubsauger ? 

und faltet schön in die Feiertage hinein

MfG RG Now


----------



## ProfBoom (21. Dezember 2012)

Jede Woche mit dem Staubsauger.
Staubfilter sind doch etwas feines 

Ansonsten mache ich das auch mit dem Staubsauger und einem Pinsel mit langen Borsten.
Aber halt alle Lüfter fest, damit sie nicht durch den Staubsaugerluftstrom anfangen zu drehen.


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Dezember 2012)

ProfBoom schrieb:


> Jede Woche mit dem Staubsauger.
> Staubfilter sind doch etwas feines
> 
> Ansonsten mache ich das auch mit dem Staubsauger und einem Pinsel mit langen Borsten.
> Aber halt alle Lüfter fest, damit sie nicht durch den Staubsaugerluftstrom anfangen zu drehen.



Genau so geht das


----------



## Amigafan (22. Dezember 2012)

Ich trete die nächsten Tage etwas kürzer und schicke 2 Rechner "in Urlaub", da auch ich nicht zu Hause bin . . . 

Aber:
Meine beiden Linux-Falter (3930K und 2700K) dürfen weiterfalten - der 3930K alleine schon wegen der 8102er WU


----------



## robbi1204 (22. Dezember 2012)

So mein i7-3770 legt dann mal eine "Zwangsfaltpause" ein. 
Im laufenden Betrieb lässt es sich immer so doof eine Wasserkühlung einbauen .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Dezember 2012)

ProfBoom schrieb:


> Jede Woche mit dem Staubsauger.
> Staubfilter sind doch etwas feines





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picar81_4711 (22. Dezember 2012)

Amigafan schrieb:


> ...............
> Aber:
> Meine beiden Linux-Falter (3930K und 2700K) dürfen weiterfalten - der 3930K alleine schon wegen der 8102er WU


Respekt


----------



## Thosch (23. Dezember 2012)

Also jede Woche mit dem Sauger da rein ... ? Nun ist ne Frage wie "staubig" es am Aufstellort ist ...  ... meinerseits höchstens 1x im Quartal, wenns notwendig ist. Da ist mir die Gefahr von statischen Ladung/Entladungen *extrem* groß. Staubfilter sind da wirklich ne feine Sache ...


----------



## robbi1204 (23. Dezember 2012)

Ich gugg halt wie die Front des Gehäuses aussieht (weil da eben der einziehende Lüfter ist). Und eben alles 2-3 Monate mal Innen aussaugen und so was eben.


----------



## ProfBoom (23. Dezember 2012)

@Tosch
Ich meinte ja, dass ich die Staubfilter wöchentlich säubere. Klappe auf, Filter rausziehen, absaugen, reintstecken, Klappe zu.
Braucht vielleicht eine Minute. Dann und wann mal mit der Bürste noch den Staub vom Mesh absaugen...

Ich  glaube in den drei, oh... im Januar schon vier!, Jahren, die ich meinen  PC habe, wurde dank Staubfilter ein oder zweimal innen ausgesaugt.


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Dezember 2012)

Nachdem seit übver 24 Stunden hier kein Eintrag mehr war schicke ich mal ein Ping...

*P I N G G G G* - seltsam - geht doch


----------



## RG Now66 (25. Dezember 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Nachdem seit übver 24 Stunden hier kein Eintrag mehr war schicke ich mal ein Ping...
> 
> *P I N G G G G* - seltsam - geht doch


 
PING [RG Now66] (173.194.44.56) 56(84) bytes of data
64 bytes from RG (173.194.44.56) *time = 23ms*

zurück gepingt 

Ich falte geruhsam in den Feiertag hinein.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Dezember 2012)

@Bumblebee: Solange die Team-AVG-PPD stimmen ist alles in Ordnung.


----------



## PAUI (25. Dezember 2012)

so den Bulli mal weiter optimiert. wenn man alle Spannungen fixt, dann kann man noch weiter runter mit der VCore. spitze, warum mir das keiner eher sagt . viellei gehen ja auch mehr wie 4 GHz


----------



## Amigafan (25. Dezember 2012)

Ich wünsche allen ein frohes und gesegnetes Weihnachtsfest und ein paar friedvolle Tage.


----------



## mattinator (26. Dezember 2012)

Ist ja nun schon fast vorbei, aber trotzdem vielen Dank und beste Wünsche zurück.


----------



## Muschkote (26. Dezember 2012)

Hatte eigentlich schon jemand das Vergnügen, eine GPU-WU vom Projekt 7612/7613 oder 7620/7621 zu falten? (Das sind die mit Bonus.)


----------



## Bumblebee (26. Dezember 2012)

Muschkote schrieb:


> Hatte eigentlich schon jemand das Vergnügen, eine GPU-WU vom Projekt 7612/7613 oder 7620/7621 zu falten? (Das sind die mit Bonus.)



Nein, aber sind die "normal" oder Beta??


----------



## Rurdo (26. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Leute!
Kann mir denn jemand sagen wie ich im V7 BIG-WU´s einstellen kann? Würde mein X6 überhaupt damit klarkommen?
Und gibt es eigentlich GPU-BIG´s?
EDIT: Kann man bestimmte WU´s blockieren? Die 7809 kommt immer und immer wieder... und naja, punkte bringt sie wirklich nicht viele für die TPF...


----------



## acer86 (26. Dezember 2012)

Rurdo schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!
> Kann mir denn jemand sagen wie ich im V7 BIG-WU´s einstellen kann? Würde mein X6 überhaupt damit klarkommen?



Für SMP-BigWu´s brauchst du mindeste 12 Kerne oder Intel 6/12 Cpu´s ala 3930K aufwärts und auch der schafft es nur mit 4,0ghz+ zumal du für Bigwu´s auf GPU falten verzichten musst da es NUR unter Linux Funktioniert oder in einer VM.

GPU Big wu´s oder auch Beta Wu´s gab und gibt es immer noch es sind nichts anderes als GPU-Wu´s mit Bonus, allerdings NUR und Ausschließlich für NVIDEA Karten, Momentan allerdings selten zu bekommen. ATI´s gehen da leer aus, und währen auch zum falten zu ineffizient.

Wu´s blockieren kan man nicht und Machen wir auch nicht! du kannst Maximal "max-packet-size =small" in den Client Optionen im V7 eingeben es schützt dich aber nicht vor den 78xx Wu´s den wen die dir schon zu lange Dauern was willste dan mit BIG-wu´s die brauchen selbst auf ein 12Kern CPU wie den Intel 3930K bei 4,0Ghz schon TPF: 30Min+ und sind somit ganz knapp an der Bonus Punkte Deadline


----------



## PAUI (26. Dezember 2012)

ich falte immer 7808 oder 7809. grade läuft ne 7611. mit ner TPF von 05min 47sec auf 4GHz.


----------



## picar81_4711 (27. Dezember 2012)

acer86 schrieb:


> ......................
> 
> Wu´s blockieren kan man nicht und Machen wir auch nicht! du kannst Maximal "max-packet-size =small" in den Client Optionen im V7 eingeben es schützt dich aber nicht vor den 78xx Wu´s ..........................



Mit V6 + Linux und den Parametern "-smp 8 -bigadv" bekomm ich keine 78xx WUs. Hab ich auch noch nie bekommen.....hab nachgeschaut
Das "-bigadv" hab ich noch von früher drinnen, es schützt anscheinend vor den A4er WUs.....


----------



## wolf7 (27. Dezember 2012)

ich glaube ehrlich gesagt, dass die chance mit dem V6.34er unter Linux ne A4 WU zu bekommen, recht gering ist. Ich hab noch keine gesehen.


----------



## Amigafan (27. Dezember 2012)

Damit bekommst Du aber auch keine "guten" Core A4-WU´s wie z. B. die 7611. 

Diese "erfaltet" unter Linux auf einem 2700K@4,3 GHz ca. 48,5K Avg-PPD, im Maximum bis zu 54K PPD


----------



## Uwe64LE (28. Dezember 2012)

War bzw. ist das ein Hammer-Monat. Hab heute Nacht mein Ziel erreicht und zum ersten Mal
in meiner Falter-Karriere in einem Kalendermonat mehr als 1 Millionen Punkte erreicht.


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Dezember 2012)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> War bzw. ist das ein Hammer-Monat. Hab heute Nacht mein Ziel erreicht und zum ersten Mal
> in meiner Falter-Karriere in einem Kalendermonat mehr als 1 Millionen Punkte erreicht.



Nun, für mich wird es auch der zweitbeste Monat meiner "Karriere" - da noch einige 8057er mit drinne sind
Hoffen wir mal, das es nächstes Jahr auch wieder solche "Schätzchen" gibt


----------



## Amigafan (28. Dezember 2012)

Auch für mich wird es der "beste Monat ever" werden - mit über 6 Mio Punkten zum Monatsende  
Und das, obwohl 2 Rechner mit gut 90K PPD 4 Tage lang "schliefen" und ich währenddessen über einen ganzen Tag mit den anderen beiden eine Faltpause wegen kurzzeitigem Stromausfall hatte . . .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Monat wird wahrscheinlich der Beste meiner bisherigen Faltkarriere mit knapp 9Mio's.


----------



## Thosch (30. Dezember 2012)

Und mein bester Monat war der Nov, auch weil mittlerw. meine 560Ti wohl so langsam vor sich hin stirbt ...  ... Ersatz ist noch nicht in Sicht.


----------



## Research (31. Dezember 2012)

Ihr könnt mir mal helfen und sagen ob (es Vorteile bringt bei meinem System) und wie ich eine VM (SOftware und VM-OS) fürs Falten einrichte.
Research - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

Hardware steht im Profil.


----------



## wolf7 (31. Dezember 2012)

Research schrieb:


> Ihr könnt mir mal helfen und sagen ob (es Vorteile bringt bei meinem System) und wie ich eine VM (SOftware und VM-OS) fürs Falten einrichte.
> Research - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats
> 
> Hardware steht im Profil.



So lange du kein GPU Folding betreiben willst, lohnt es sich auf jeden Fall. Ein gutes Tutorial Video gibts hier: How to install Ubuntu in VMWare Player 3.0.0.wmv - YouTube. der Typ hat auch noch mehr Videos in der Richtung gemacht. (wie man mehr als 4 Kerne in einer VM verwendet usw, einfach über sein Profil gucken)


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. Dezember 2012)

Ist in Deutschland der 2.Januar ein Feiertag oder ein ganz normaler Werktag?

Danke für die Info.


----------



## Research (31. Dezember 2012)

Werktag, denke ich.


----------



## Amigafan (1. Januar 2013)

Ich wünsche allen ein frohes und gesegnetes neues Jahr 2013 . . . 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PAUI (1. Januar 2013)

jop Werktag, aber muss eh erst am 7 wieder arbeiten


----------



## Thosch (1. Januar 2013)

Jo, normaler Arbeitstag. Nur ich hab keine Feiertage ... Gesundes Neues wünsch` ich euch !!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Januar 2013)

Danke für die Info.


----------



## mattinator (1. Januar 2013)

Allen hier ein gesundes neues Jahr, keep folding.

Meine Falt-Statistik wird für die nächste Zeit etwas absinken. Leider hat  es auf meinem Mainboard den Marvell-Sata-Chip entschärft, über dessen  Anschlüsse ich per eSATA meine Image-Backups laufen lasse. Das Board ist  in RMA, mal sehen wie lange sie bei hardwareversand.de brauchen. Zum  Glück habe ich in der Fa. einen neuen PC gefunden, für deren  Inbetriebnahme die potenzielle Nutzerin momentan noch keine Zeit übrig  hat (Hotline-Mitarbeiterin). War gar nicht so einfach, einen  Office-Rechner mit wenigstens PCIe-x16-Slot zu finden, in den eine GTX 660 Ti  reinpasst (zwei schon gar nicht). Das Netzteil des Rechners war auch zu klein (300W, und keine Molex für PCIe-Strom-Adapter). Jetzt  liegt die Kiste mit einem alten be quiet! Dark Power Pro hier neben  meinem Computerplatz, und faltet nur GPU. Zusammenbauen konnte ich  nicht, sieht aber ganz lustig aus. Zum Glück sind die Temps zwar nicht OC-fähig, aber unbedenklich (75°C) und die Lautstärke ist "nachtlauffähig". Mit dem Verbrauch  unter 200W lasse ich die Kiste mal 24/7 durchlaufen, da sollten noch  knapp 40K PPD drin sein.


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Januar 2013)

@mattinator: Mein Beileid , hoffe du bekommst bald Ersatz.


----------



## Speeedy (1. Januar 2013)

Auch an dieser Stelle noch ein frohes neues Jahr an alle Falter!

Ich werde in den nächsten Wochen erstmal leider nicht falten. Hatte in letzter Zeit öfter mal nen bluescreen und war auch über Weihnachten viel unterwegs weshalb ich dann tagelang blaue Beleuchtung für das Fenster hatte ohne da zu sein.
Denke ich muss ihn noch mal neu aufsetzen...

Da ich am 3. erstmal für 10 Tage einen Freund in Shanghai besuche wird auch erst frühestens Mitte Januar wieder etwas von mir kommen.


----------



## picar81_4711 (1. Januar 2013)

Speeedy schrieb:


> Auch an dieser Stelle noch ein frohes neues Jahr an alle Falter!
> 
> Ich werde in den nächsten Wochen erstmal leider nicht falten. Hatte in letzter Zeit öfter mal nen bluescreen und war auch über Weihnachten viel unterwegs weshalb ich dann tagelang blaue Beleuchtung für das Fenster hatte ohne da zu sein.
> Denke ich muss ihn noch mal neu aufsetzen...
> ...


Ich wünsche Dir alles Gute für Deine Außenmission. Ich werde oft an Dich denken....


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Januar 2013)

@Speeedy: Viel Spass in Shanghai und komm bald wieder. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wolf7 (3. Januar 2013)

mh bei mir gibts zu beginn des neuen Jahres gleich mal ne schlechte Nachricht... und zwar werde ich das CPU Falten mit meinem Notebook wohl doch einstellen, da es ein paar sehr merkwürdige Effekte in der letzte Zeit gab. Gestern wollte ich zb. den PC neustarten. Dort wo dann das Bios hätte kommen sollen, blieb der Bildschirm schwarz und der PC gab nur noch ein konstantes Spulenfiepen von sich. (nein das war definitiv nicht das Netzteil sondern der Laptop selbst) Nach hartem Ausschalten lief zwar alles wieder aber merkwürdig ist das schon. Von daher wird meine Punkteausbeute wohl um fast die Hälfte einbrechen... Im Vergleich zur letzten Woche sogar noch mehr...


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Januar 2013)

@wolf7

Notebook-Falten ist eh ein zweischneidiges Schwert
... entweder hast du ein "MörderTeil" (zum Bleistift zum Spielen) - dann kriegst du, bei nicht allzuviel Verbrauch, einigermassen Punkte zusammen
- - - allerdings steht es dann nicht mehr zum Gamen zur Verfügung - und du hast, nur um zu Falten, definitiv zu viel Geld ausgegeben 

... oder du hast ein "NormaloTeil" (zum Bleistift für Office etc.) - dann kriegst du kaum nennenswerte Punkte zusammen
- - - dass du dafür nicht (so) viel zahlen musstest "tröstet" dann auch nicht

Ich habe es "seinerzeit" *™* mit mehreren ausgetestet - und bin schnell wieder davon abgekommen


----------



## wolf7 (3. Januar 2013)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> @wolf7
> 
> Notebook-Falten ist eh ein zweischneidiges Schwert
> ... entweder hast du ein "MörderTeil" (zum Bleistift zum Spielen) - dann kriegst du, bei nicht allzuviel Verbrauch, einigermassen Punkte zusammen
> ...


 
punkte bringen tut es ordentlich, da es wie es nennst ein "MörderTeil" ist. Bin mir noch net sicher, woran es nun wirklich lag. Das einzige echte Ergebnis bisher ist, dass sich der NEC USB 3.0 Controller mal wieder komplett abgeschossen hat. (das Problem bestand allerdings bereits vor dem Falten...)


----------



## Amigafan (3. Januar 2013)

Seit z. Zt. für nVidia-GPU´s nur die 76xxer WU´s zum Berechnen existieren , ist mir etwas aufgefallen:

Die "schnellste" GPU erhält meistens eine "langsamere" WU (7624 - 7626), die beiden langsameren GPU´s meistens die "schnellste" WU (7623)
Warum ausgerechnet die 7623er von allen GPU´s schneller berechnet wird, ist aus den WU-Daten nicht zu entnehmen . . .  
Witzig dabei:
Meine GTS 450 berechnet diese WU mit Standardtakt in exakt einem Tag  (24:00:00 !)- mit "stabilen" 14m24s pro Prozent und 14093 PPD 


Was noch auffällt:

Bis jetzt werden keine  7612, 7613, 7620 und 7621er WU´s (alle mit Kfactor von 3) und keine 7622 zur Berechnung vergeben - warum auch immer . . .


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Januar 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Was noch auffällt:
> 
> Bis jetzt werden keine 7612, 7613, 7620 und 7621er WU´s (alle mit Kfactor von 3) und keine 7622 zur Berechnung vergeben - warum auch immer . . .



Das ist leider so...


----------



## mattinator (3. Januar 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Witzig dabei:
> Meine GTS 450 berechnet diese WU mit Standardtakt in exakt einem Tag  (24:00:00 !)- mit "stabilen" 14m24s pro Prozent und 14093 PPD


 
Na das ist ja mal eine runde Zahl. Vllt. solltest Du Lotto spielen.


----------



## mattinator (6. Januar 2013)

Falls es noch jemand nicht so mitbekommen hat: im v7-Client lässt sich die Wiederaufnahme von Projekten, die wegen Fehlern auf Grund von Übertaktung entstanden sind, mit der *Extra-Core-Option -forceasm* erzwingen. Beim Aufbau meines Übergangs-Systems hatte ich ein wenig mit der Übertaktung der GTX 660 Ti probiert und mich gewundert, warum der Client nach jedem NAN-Fehler ein neues Projekt angefordert hat. Da die Fehler oft erst nach längerer Laufzeit auftraten, hatte ich damit einige Projekte (Punkte) verloren. Seit der Aktivierung von *-forceasm* hat der Client immer beim letzen Save-Point wiederaufgesetzt. Da ich vom v6-Client diese Option einfach übernommen hatte, hatte ich den Zusammenhang bei den Tests bisher gar nicht mitbekommen.


----------



## Thosch (7. Januar 2013)

Bei mir hats die WU nach den NANs wieder neu angefangen, gleiche WU (max. 5x) aber eben immer wieder bei null begonnen, im v7 ...


----------



## xX jens Xx (7. Januar 2013)

So kann es weitergehen!  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Januar 2013)

xX jens Xx schrieb:


> So kann es weitergehen!



Scheen


----------



## Amigafan (8. Januar 2013)

*@xX jens Xx*

Wie hoch taktet Deine GTS 450?
Meine berechnet nämlich eine 7623er WU in genau einem Tag - mit einer TPF von 14:24 bei 850/1700/1000 MHz (GPU/Shader/Speicher)


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Januar 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> *@xX jens Xx*
> 
> Wie hoch taktet Deine GTS 450?
> Meine berechnet nämlich eine 7623er WU in genau einem Tag - mit einer TPF von 14:24 bei 850/1700/1000 MHz (GPU/Shader/Speicher)


 
Meine - als ich eine am Laufen hatte (aus lauter Neugierde) - brauchte sogar leicht weniger als einen Tag (450GLH)


----------



## xX jens Xx (8. Januar 2013)

Meine läuft bei standart takt, also 783/1566/1804Mhz


----------



## Amigafan (8. Januar 2013)

xX jens Xx schrieb:


> Meine läuft bei standart takt, also 783/1566/1804Mhz



OK - Deine läuft Standardtakt gemäß Vorgabe nVidia, meine ist bereits ab Werk so übertaktet (MSI) und bekommt in der Konfiguration, in der sie faltet, beim Versuch der weiteren Übertaktung Probleme. 
Hängt damit zusammen, dass sie als reine Faltkarte neben einer AMD HD5870 ihren "Dienst" versieht . . . 



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Meine - als ich eine am Laufen hatte (aus lauter Neugierde) - brauchte sogar leicht weniger als einen Tag (450GLH)



Das verwundert mich nicht, sind die GLH-Karten doch die ab Werk am höchsten getakteten Grakas . . .


Was mich allerdings verwundert:

Ab und zu legen meine GTX 560Ti448 den "Turbo" ein. So heute bemerkt beim Falten einer 7625er WU.
Im Schnitt betägtt die TPF dabei 6m14s und erfaltet dabei etwa 32,5K PPD.
Aber - urplötzlich, aus keinem sichtbaren Grund heraus beschleunigt sich die Berechnung für bis zu 3 Frames hintereinander um mehr als eine Minute. 
Als Spitzenwert erhalte ich eine TPF von sagenhaften 5m08s - bei gut 39,5k PPD . . . 
Die zweite Graka beschleunigt zum selben Zeitpunkt ebenfalls (7624: TPF 6m22, mit "Turbo" 5m14s) , beide kehren aber anschließend in ihren "normalen Trott" zurück????? 

Die CPU als "Verursacherin" möchte ich ausschließen, denn:
Der i7 875K läuft nur mit -smp 7, einen "Kern" halte ich für beide Grakas frei, sodass die CPU nur zu etwa 93% ausgelastet wird (wovon etwa 87% auf die "SMP-WU" entfallen).

Wüsste ich das "Warum", ließe ich beide Grakas nur im "Turbomodus" laufen


----------



## wolf7 (12. Januar 2013)

die Umstelung der Nvidia WUs von den Punkten her ist ja scho nen stück her, hat sich denn eig mittlerweile scho mal was bei den ATI WUs getan?


----------



## Amigafan (12. Januar 2013)

*@wolf7*

Wenn man die Infos der Projektübersicht nimmt, hat sich in Bezug auf ATI/AMD-Grakas nichts getan  - allerdings faltet meine HD5870 z. ZT. auch nicht . . . 

Bei den WU´s für nVidia-Grakas sind aber die WU´s 8072 - 8074 mit 3874 Basispunkten wieder hinzugekommen.


----------



## wolf7 (12. Januar 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> *@wolf7*
> 
> Wenn man die Infos der Projektübersicht nimmt, hat sich in Bezug auf ATI/AMD-Grakas nichts getan  - allerdings faltet meine HD5870 z. ZT. auch nicht . . .
> 
> Bei den WU´s für nVidia-Grakas sind aber die WU´s 8072 - 8074 mit 3874 Basispunkten wieder hinzugekommen.


 
Danke für die Info, habs mir fast gedacht. Da bei uns gerade die Heizung ausgefallen ist, muss mein Notebook dieses Wochenende mal wieder mit rechnen um die Wohnung ein wenig zu heizen  (sind ja immerhin fast 180W) Und die 11292er die meine ati sich darauf hin gezogen hat, ist immer noch die gleichen (wenigen) Basis Punkte wert wie zuvor. Einen Zeitbonus scheint es auch noch net zu geben...

Was ich auch an meinem Notebook hasse, wenn der Bildschirm aus ist, taktet sich auch die Grafikkarte runter bzw. macht meines erachtens fast überhaupt nix mehr, auch wenn ich mit der gpu falte. Iwi ziemlich ungünstig... ich finde allerdings keine Option, weder im ATI Treiber noch unter Windows, wo ich das ändern könnte.


----------



## ProfBoom (12. Januar 2013)

Gibt's denn bei nVidia mittlerweile Projekte mit Zeitbonus in freier Wildbahn? Oder bis jetzt nur den 8057er Piloten?


----------



## Amigafan (13. Januar 2013)

*@ProfBoom*

Bis jetzt noch nicht, aber es gibt zumindestens 4 WU´s mit einem Kfaktor von 3:
WU 7612, 7613, 7620 und 7621.
Allerdings werden diese WU´s noch nicht zum Berechnen angeboten . . .


----------



## PAUI (13. Januar 2013)

ich hab grad nen Battle mit nem Teamkollegen und zwar Z28LET.
seit 07.01 faltet er wieder und das war genau als ich ihn überholt hatte. er will bestimmt nicht seinen Platz abgeben . am Tag überholt er mich mit ein paar Punkten und nachts überhole ich ihn wieder, weil Server.


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Januar 2013)

PAUI schrieb:


> ich hab grad nen Battle mit nem Teamkollegen und zwar Z28LET.


 
Solche "Battles" dienen der Wissenschaft - haut rein


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Januar 2013)

Ich hab seit dem vorletztem Windof-Update ein kleines Download-Problem (IE9) und ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen :
Mit meiner Dreambox DM600 nehme ich relativ viele Sendungen auf und speichere diese dann auf dem Server ab um diese dann via miniDLNA auf die PS3 zu streamen.

Jetzt zu meinem Problem:
Bis vor besagtem Update konnte ich auf das Webinterface der Dreambox zugreifen, dort die entsprechende Videodatei auswählen, auf Dowload klicken > dann geht wie bei einem normalen Download aus dem Internet am unteren Rand ein Balken mit den üblichen Download-Optionen geöffnet > den Speicherort auswählen und dann wurde der Download begonnen.

Seit dem besatgem Update kann ich zwar auf das Webinterface zugreifen, die Videodatei auswählen und auf Download klicken, aber dann wird die Datei direkt heruntergeladen ohne mir irgendwelche Option angeboten werden > das wäre ja nur halb so schlimm wenn die Videodatei nach dem Herunterladen auch auf dem Rechner zu finden wäre aber nix zu finden. 
Dieses Problem besteht bei den normalen Downloads aus dem Internet nicht.

Momentan lade ich die Videos direkt mit dem Server von der Dreambox herunter, aber das macht sich doch sehr an den TPF bemerkbar und das Herunterladen von der Dreambox geht leider nicht wirklich schnell > 3,4MB/s (scheint normal bei dem Modell zu sein) bei Videodateien die oft mehrere GB gross sind und meistens sind es mehrere Videos zum herunterladen. 

Habt ihr ne Idee bzw. Lösungsvorschlag?


----------



## Abductee (13. Januar 2013)

Schon mit einem anderen Browser ausprobiert?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Januar 2013)

Mit einem anderen Rechner (XP, IE8) geht es, ist allerdings keine brauchbare Alternative das dieser über DLAN komischerweise keine brauchbare Geschwindigkeit beim Datenverschieben zu Stande bringt.


----------



## mattinator (13. Januar 2013)

Du musst auf den Pulldown-Button neben dem "Speichern" klicken und dann "Speichern unter" auswählen.


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





EDIT: Den MS Download-Manager des IE9 kannst Du mit normalen Mitteln (bisher) nicht ersetzen und dessen Standard-Download-Auswahl auch nicht. Hatte ich in der Fa. schon mal recherchiert.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Januar 2013)

mattinator schrieb:


> Du musst auf den Pulldown-Button neben dem "Speichern" klicken und dann "Speichern unter" auswählen.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Genau das ist das Problem > genau dieser Button bzw. das ganze Fenster taucht im Webinterface der Dreambox nicht mehr auf. 

Bei normalen Internet-Downloads kommt dieses Fenster ganz normal.


----------



## Abductee (13. Januar 2013)

Firefox, Mozilla oder Chrome ausprobiert?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Januar 2013)

Kein Lust wegen so einer Sache den Browser zu wechseln. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:
Da bleibe ich lieber bei der Lösung die ich momentan habe und opfere halt ein paar PPD.


----------



## Abductee (14. Januar 2013)

Werden mit den Windows Updates nicht auch dieses Smart Clean Filter Zeugs geupdatet?
Die Sicherheitsfilter von IE?
Hast du die mal abgeschaltet? Eigenschaften -> Sicherheit -> Smartclean Filter ausschalten


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Januar 2013)

Gute Idee, werd ich heute Abend testen.


----------



## Z28LET (14. Januar 2013)

Ja, geht ja schon länger mir uns, paui! 
Du gewinnst, am nächsten WE ist wieder Pause bei mir. Spätestens dann bist du weg. 
Trotzdem nett!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Januar 2013)

Abductee schrieb:


> Werden mit den Windows Updates nicht auch dieses Smart Clean Filter Zeugs geupdatet?
> Die Sicherheitsfilter von IE?
> Hast du die mal abgeschaltet? Eigenschaften -> Sicherheit -> Smartclean Filter ausschalten


Hilft leider auch nicht.


----------



## Abductee (14. Januar 2013)

Gibts beim IE so was ähnliches wie einen Werksreset?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Januar 2013)

Glaub nicht, ist mir zumindest nichts aufgefallen.

Edit:
Korrektur, gibt es > hat leider auch nichts gebracht.

Microsoft mag Dreambox nicht.


----------



## Abductee (14. Januar 2013)

Ist die integrierte Firewall von Windows eingeschaltet?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Januar 2013)

Die Windows-eigene Firewall ist aus > Firewall wird von Norten 360 bereitgestellt.

Edit:
Firewall ausgeschaltet > gleiches Ergebnis.


----------



## mattinator (14. Januar 2013)

Java-Plugin / -Updates geprüft ?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Januar 2013)

mattinator schrieb:


> Java-Plugin / -Updates geprüft ?


Ja, hab ich > Ergebnis leider


----------



## Amigafan (15. Januar 2013)

Schade - im Augenblick bekommen meine nVidias nur 807xer WU´s 

Was dabei auffällt:
Die GTX560Ti448 machen jede etwa 8K PPD weniger  - bei je ca. 50W  verringertem Verbrauch gegenüber einer 762xer WU. 
Damit verbraucht der Rechner - in Verbindung mit einem i7 875K@3,78GHz - statt 650W "nur" noch 550W. 

Aber:
Meine GTS450 "erleidet" nur einen Punkteverlust von etwa 400 PPD gegenüber einer 762x.
Ergo:
Die 807xer "liegen" ihr besser als den GTX560ern


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Januar 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Schade - im Augenblick bekommen meine nVidias nur 807xer WU´s



Das geht nicht nur dir so....

Und ja, je nach Modell(-reihe) verändert sich der "Verlust" / eine GTX570 verliert etwa 10'000 PPD


----------



## Speeedy (16. Januar 2013)

So ich bin auch wieder aus Shanghai zurück und frisch motiviert.
Leider leidet mein Rechner immernoch an den blauen Bildschirmen aber ich lasse ihn trotzdem noch so laufen, kann einfach nicht nicht falten.  
Am Wochenende werd ich dann aber genug Zeit finden und ihn nochmal frisch aufsetzen und gleich meine neue 3tb Festplatte mit einbinden.


----------



## picar81_4711 (16. Januar 2013)

Speeedy schrieb:


> So ich bin auch wieder aus Shanghai zurück und frisch motiviert.
> Leider leidet mein Rechner immernoch an den blauen Bildschirmen aber ich lasse ihn trotzdem noch so laufen, kann einfach nicht nicht falten.
> Am Wochenende werd ich dann aber genug Zeit finden und ihn nochmal frisch aufsetzen und gleich meine neue 3tb Festplatte mit einbinden.


Willkommen zurück! 
Ja, das "nicht nicht falten" kenne ich, man kann es nicht lassen.....also einfach nachgeben und falten.......


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Januar 2013)

Auch von mir ein WB @ Speeedy


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Speeedy


----------



## Amigafan (17. Januar 2013)

Es ist doch wirklich zum en . . . 

Ich hatte beschlossen, meine HD5870 wieder ein paar Tage mitfalten zu lassen - als Ausgleich für die geringere Punkteausbeute der 807xer WU´s. 
Die erste WU war eine 11292 mit 2224 Basispunkten - leider eine der "langsamen" Sorte. 
So brachte diese auch nicht mehr PPD als eine 11293 (mit 1835 Punkten) - etwa 9,4K PPD.

Die zweite WU war wieder eine 11292, aber dieses Mal eine "Normale" mit gut 11,3K PPD.
Diese wurde berechnet und sollte heute Nacht zurückgesendet werden.


Sollte . . .  

Den Stanford hat mal wieder seine Server nicht im Griff. 
Der Server für Down- bzw. Upload ist der 171.67.108.44 - und der hatte nichts Besseres zu tun, als sich "zu verabschieden". 

Somit "hängt" meine HD5870 mit einem Upload  der berechneten und einem leeren Downloadversuch  einer zu berechnenden WU in der Warteschleife  - und der Übersicht der "Currently Running Projects" fehlen die AMD-WU´s 11292 und 11293.
Natürlich existiert kein Ersatz . . .  


Wenn ich schon mal beschliesse, wieder meine HD5870 "zu quälen"  , macht mir Stanford sofort einen "Strich durch die Rechnung" . . .


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Januar 2013)

Ja, manchmal könnte man meinen Stanford ist nur dazu da um uns zu quälen


----------



## bingo88 (17. Januar 2013)

Ich wunder mich schon, warum ich grade 0er Runden drehe. Brauch ich ja gar nicht auf der Maschine nachsehen, wenn der Server wieder mal fott ist. Sind die denn nicht redundant ausgelegt oder war es wieder der Bagger, der nen Kabel erwischt hat?!


----------



## Amigafan (17. Januar 2013)

*! ! ! Achtung ! ! !*​
An alle Falter, die nVidia-Grakas einsetzen und den Flag: *client-type=beta* benutzen:

Es  "geistern" z. Zt einige Beta-WU´s des Typ 7660 mit 1477 Basispunkten  herum (Info stammt vom FahClient 7.2.9, andere Angaben existieren nicht  bzw. diese WU gibt es offiziel nicht).
Diese erfalten nur einen Prozentsatz der Punkte der "normalen WU´s" - meine GTX560Ti448 erfaltet damit nur *7376 PPD*  bei *835/1980/1670* MHz - bei den "schlechten" *807xern *erfaltet sie normal etwa *23,5K PPD*, mit den *762xern* sind es sogar *32,5K PPD*!

Meine Empfehlung:
Das Flag in: *client-type=advanced* ändern, dann sollte man als nächte WU wieder eine Normale erhalten.


A propos AMD-Grakas:

Der Workserver für AMD (171.67.108.44) ist *wieder online* 


*Update:*

Die erste "offizielle" Info über *Projekt 7660* ist über die "Folding@home project descriptions" erhältlich.

BTW:
Die zu erwartenden PPD sind auf sagenhafte *7419* gestiegen


----------



## mattinator (17. Januar 2013)

Gut zu wissen. Hatte eigentlich die Hoffnung, mit dem beta-Flag wieder mal 'ne 8057 zu erwischen. Da werde ich schnell mal wieder zurückstellen.


----------



## wolf7 (18. Januar 2013)

kann mir mal jemand erklären, wieso in meiner VMware mit ubunu 10.10 neuerdings ständig die uhr falsch geht? die hängt der PC uhr aktuell ne viertelstunde hinterher... waren auch schon mal mehrere stunden... nachm neustart ist die uhr wieder korrekt... seltsam seltsam, hauptsache das hat keine auswirkunen aufs falten...


----------



## ProfBoom (18. Januar 2013)

Läuft die VM 24/7?

Du kannst ja mal in einem Terminal 

```
sudo ntpdate ntp.ubuntu.com
```
eingeben.

Dann besorgt er sich die Zeit über das Internet neu.
Kontrollieren kannst du es mit 'date', zumindest Unity braucht etwas bis es die neue Zeit mitbekommen.


----------



## mattinator (18. Januar 2013)

Kannst auch den ntp-Daemon so konfigurieren, dass er sich über's Internet synchronisiert (Zeit-Quellen z.B. ptbtime1.ptb.de und ptbtime2.ptb.de). Oder die vmware-tools installieren und in denen die Synchronisation mit dem Host (Deinem PC) aktivieren.


----------



## Thosch (18. Januar 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> .... des Typ 7660 mit 1477 Basispunkten  herum (Info stammt vom FahClient 7.2.9, andere Angaben existieren nicht  bzw. diese WU gibt es offiziel nicht)...


 Komisch bei mir zeigt der FaH-Client (7.1.52) 4431 BasePoints an ... eine TPF kann ich im Mom noch nicht liefern, da wird mir noch nix angezeigt bei meiner GT630M@700 CoreClock ...  ...

Update: TPF 12min 50


----------



## wolf7 (18. Januar 2013)

ProfBoom schrieb:


> Läuft die VM 24/7?
> 
> Du kannst ja mal in einem Terminal
> 
> ...


 
ja er läuft 24h aber das interessante ist, dass die Uhr pauschal einfach zu langsam läuft. Weil der Versatz ist innerhalb von paar Stunden bereits wieder auf über eine Stunde angestiegen... 

Kontaktiert der mit diesem befehl regelmäßig den ntp server oder muss ich das immer manuell anschubsen? Aber kann ja iwo net sein, dass die Uhr zu langsam läuft. Kann das damit zusammen hängen, dass ich letztens die CPU frequenz um 100Mhz nach unten korrigiert hab? Weil davor gab es solche Probleme eigentlich so weit ich weiß nicht.

Als ich über das Uhrzeitmenü das mit dem NTP server einstellen wollte, sollte ich ein Paket herunterladen, was er nicht gefunden hat...


----------



## mattinator (18. Januar 2013)

Das virtuelle Maschinen mehr oder weniger Probleme mit der Zeit haben, ist normal. Schließlich wird nicht wirklich der RTC durchgereicht. Der genannte ntpdate-Befehl synchronisiert nur einmalig, allerdings könnte man ihn auch (ohne sudo) im cron eintragen. Der ntp-Server sollte sich eigentlich  auch im Ubuntu ganz normal installieren lassen.


----------



## wolf7 (18. Januar 2013)

mattinator schrieb:


> Das virtuelle Maschinen mehr oder weniger Probleme mit der Zeit haben, ist normal. Schließlich wird nicht wirklich der RTC durchgereicht. Der genannte ntpdate-Befehl synchronisiert nur einmalig, allerdings könnte man ihn auch (ohne sudo) im cron eintragen. Der ntp-Server sollte sich eigentlich  auch im Ubuntu ganz normal installieren lassen.


 
bekomme aber einen 404er Fehler beim herunterladen des entsprechenden Paketes. Hauptsache der will das net von nem ntp server laden *hust*, weil an dem Standort der Port für den ntp server dicht ist und deswegen nur der vom Netzanbieter bereitgestellte ntp server funktioniert. 
An sich ist es ja auch net so schlimm, so lange es nicht die Faltleistung betrifft oder die ganze VMware langsamer läuft...


----------



## ProfBoom (18. Januar 2013)

How to keep a VMWare VM's clock in sync? - Stack Overflow beschreibt wie man die VMware mit dem Host synchronisieren kann.

Kurz übersetzt: Im Verzeichnis der virtuellen Maschine die .vmx Datei editieren und "tools.syncTime" auf "TRUE" setzen.
Damit das funktioniert muss man im Gastsystem die VMware Tools installiert haben.


----------



## wolf7 (19. Januar 2013)

woran merk ich eig, dass ich die installiert hab? Weil bin mir gerade unsicher, bei einer Box hab ich die installiert bei der anderen glaub ich net.


----------



## mattinator (19. Januar 2013)

Es müsste in der VM das Programm /usr/bin/vmware-toolbox existieren. Installation kannst Du über das VMware-Player-Menü machen. Es wird dann in der laufenden VM ein virtuelles CD-ROM-Laufwerk mit dem Installations-Programm gemountet, von dem Du die Tools in der VM installieren kannst. Oder auch so wie hier beschrieben: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware/Tools.


----------



## Bumblebee (19. Januar 2013)

Ich komme auf eine Amerkung von mir zurück...

Wieso bewerfen sie uns jetzt - nach einer kurzen "Erholung" - wieder mit 807x GPU-WUs?

- Genau - weil Stanford uns ärgern will 

Nun, ganz so einfach ist es dann doch nicht
Stanford wählt die WUs und die Punkte die es dafür gibt nicht so aus, dass *ICH* mit *MEINER* Hardware "für gleiche Arbeit gleichen Lohn" bekomme
Selbst wenn ihre Bemühungen in dieser Richtung erfolgreich wären (was sie im Moment definitv noch nicht sind) würde es immer Differenzen geben
Da müssen wir alle durch

Trotzdem ist es bitter zu sehen, dass ich mit einer GTX660Ti 12'000 (in Worten *zwölftausend*) PPD verliere - nur weil sie eben eine 807x falten "müssen"


----------



## mattinator (19. Januar 2013)

Bei mir wechselt es im Moment immer hin und her. Leider habe ich letzte Nacht ein 7624-er Projekt bei 96% verloren "exception thrown in GuardedRun -- cannot continue further". Keine Wiederaufnahme, 14093 Punkte weg. Wer weiß, was ihm quer gelegen hat. Bisher 24/7 100% stabil mit dem "GPU-only-Ersatz-System" gefaltet (das Mainboard von meinem PC aus der RMA hatte einen defekten PCIe-x16-Slot und ist schon wieder zum Händler).
Zum Ausgleich ist ein 8101-er auf dem neuen Kunden-Server fehlerfrei durch. Eins lasse ich noch laufen, hoffentlich schafft er es vor der Auslieferung.


----------



## wolf7 (19. Januar 2013)

mattinator schrieb:


> Es müsste in der VM das Programm /usr/bin/vmware-toolbox existieren. Installation kannst Du über das VMware-Player-Menü machen. Es wird dann in der laufenden VM ein virtuelles CD-ROM-Laufwerk mit dem Installations-Programm gemountet, von dem Du die Tools in der VM installieren kannst. Oder auch so wie hier beschrieben: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware/Tools.


 
mh interessant, dieses prog gibt es bei mir nicht aber die Uhrzeit scheint aktuell trotzdem mit dem obigen Befehl richtig zu gehen... zumindest seit nun mehr 2 stunden ohne eine Minute Abweichung.


----------



## Amigafan (19. Januar 2013)

Thosch schrieb:


> Komisch bei mir zeigt der FaH-Client (7.1.52) 4431 BasePoints an ... eine TPF kann ich im Mom noch nicht liefern, da wird mir noch nix angezeigt bei meiner GT630M@700 CoreClock ...  ...
> 
> Update: TPF 12min 50




*Update WU 7660*

Du hast definitiv Recht, obwohl die Seite "Folding@home project descriptions" immer noch 1477 Basispunkte anzeigt.

Hier die offiziellen Daten:

Project 7660 Fermi GPUs on Windows Machines
stats credit = 4431
deadline = 15
timeout = 12 (days)

Damit "erfaltet" man etwa dieselben PPD (*Fermi-GPU*, auf Kepler scheint diese besser zu laufen) wie die 807xer WU´s  . . . 
Eine Aktualisierung für HFM.NET ist bereits verfügbar.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Januar 2013)

Kann man bei HFM.Net irgendwie die Datei bearbeiten in der die "Work History" abgelegt ist? 

Irgendwie legt er in letzter Zeit die WU's vom Server mehrfach ab (z. B. letzte P6901 doppelt), aber der Oberhammer ist ne WU vom 1090T > P6947 Position Nr. 58-897 also 840X.


----------



## mattinator (19. Januar 2013)

Z.B. hiermit SQLite Administrator - International Milestone Beta, sqlite-Datenbank liegt dort C:\Users\<Nutzername>\AppData\Roaming\HFM\WuHistory.db3 . Habe damit selbst schon redundante Projekt-Einträge gelöscht.


----------



## Uwe64LE (19. Januar 2013)

So, nach 5 Tagen Zwangspause gibts gleich auch wieder ein paar Punkte von mir.


----------



## nfsgame (19. Januar 2013)

Eigentlich soll mein HTPC auch mitfalten, das Netzteil macht mir da aber noch nen Strich durch die Rechnung. Ist noch nen "altes billiges" ausm Restelager, bei dem die beiden 12V-Schienen trotz 550W-Aufdruck unter Last einbrechen, was wiederum in EUEs oder Freezes resultiert ... Hat noch wer was aus der ~350-400W-Klasse rumliegen was nicht schlapp macht beim schief angucken ?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Januar 2013)

mattinator schrieb:


> Z.B. hiermit SQLite Administrator - International Milestone Beta, sqlite-Datenbank liegt dort C:\Users\<Nutzername>\AppData\Roaming\HFM\WuHistory.db3 . Habe damit selbst schon redundante Projekt-Einträge gelöscht.


Danke.


----------



## Amigafan (20. Januar 2013)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Eigentlich soll mein HTPC auch mitfalten, das Netzteil macht mir da aber noch nen Strich durch die Rechnung. Ist noch nen "altes billiges" ausm Restelager, bei dem die beiden 12V-Schienen trotz 550W-Aufdruck unter Last einbrechen, was wiederum in EUEs oder Freezes resultiert ... Hat noch wer was aus der ~350-400W-Klasse rumliegen was nicht schlapp macht beim schief angucken ?



Reichen 280W auf der 12V-Schiene?


----------



## nfsgame (20. Januar 2013)

Wer sich schon immer gefragt hat, wie viele verschiedene Error-Codes es beim SMP-Client gibt: Ich habe es die Nacht noch mal mitm HTPC versucht ..... Lustig: Davor hatter zwei Units problemlos beendet.



Spoiler



04:31:40:WU03:FS01:0xa4:Completed 5000 out of 500000 steps  (1%)
04:34:29:WU03:FS01:0xa4:Completed 10000 out of 500000 steps  (2%)
04:37:18:WU03:FS01:0xa4:Completed 15000 out of 500000 steps  (3%)
04:40:09:WU03:FS01:0xa4:Completed 20000 out of 500000 steps  (4%)
04:43:02:WU03:FS01:0xa4:Completed 25000 out of 500000 steps  (5%)
04:45:54:WU03:FS01:0xa4:Completed 30000 out of 500000 steps  (6%)
04:48:46:WU03:FS01:0xa4:Completed 35000 out of 500000 steps  (7%)
04:51:37:WU03:FS01:0xa4:Completed 40000 out of 500000 steps  (8%)
04:54:21:WU03:FS01:0xa4:Completed 45000 out of 500000 steps  (9%)
04:57:03:WU03:FS01:0xa4:Completed 50000 out of 500000 steps  (10%)
04:59:45:WU03:FS01:0xa4:Completed 55000 out of 500000 steps  (11%)
05:02:27:WU03:FS01:0xa4:Completed 60000 out of 500000 steps  (12%)
05:05:09:WU03:FS01:0xa4:Completed 65000 out of 500000 steps  (13%)
05:07:52:WU03:FS01:0xa4:Completed 70000 out of 500000 steps  (14%)
05:10:34:WU03:FS01:0xa4:Completed 75000 out of 500000 steps  (15%)
05:13:16:WU03:FS01:0xa4:Completed 80000 out of 500000 steps  (16%)
05:15:59:WU03:FS01:0xa4:Completed 85000 out of 500000 steps  (17%)
05:18:41:WU03:FS01:0xa4:Completed 90000 out of 500000 steps  (18%)
05:21:23:WU03:FS01:0xa4:Completed 95000 out of 500000 steps  (19%)
05:24:05:WU03:FS01:0xa4:Completed 100000 out of 500000 steps  (20%)
05:26:48:WU03:FS01:0xa4:Completed 105000 out of 500000 steps  (21%)
05:29:31:WU03:FS01:0xa4:Completed 110000 out of 500000 steps  (22%)
05:32:13:WU03:FS01:0xa4:Completed 115000 out of 500000 steps  (23%)
05:34:56:WU03:FS01:0xa4:Completed 120000 out of 500000 steps  (24%)
05:37:39:WU03:FS01:0xa4:Completed 125000 out of 500000 steps  (25%)
05:40:21:WU03:FS01:0xa4:Completed 130000 out of 500000 steps  (26%)
05:43:03:WU03:FS01:0xa4:Completed 135000 out of 500000 steps  (27%)
05:43:40:WU03:FS01:FahCore returned: UNKNOWN_ENUM (-1073741819 = 0xc0000005)
05:43:40:WARNING:WU03:FS01:FahCore returned an unknown error code which probably indicates that it crashed
05:43:40:WU03:FS01:Starting
[...]
05:43:50:WU03:FS01:0xa4roject: 8028 (Run 1694, Clone 3, Gen 5)
05:43:50:WU03:FS01:0xa4:
05:43:50:WU03:FS01:0xa4:Entering M.D.
05:43:56:WU03:FS01:0xa4:Using Gromacs checkpoints
05:43:56:WU03:FS01:0xa4:Mapping NT from 4 to 4 
05:43:56:WU03:FS01:0xa4:Resuming from checkpoint
05:43:56:WU03:FS01:0xa4:Verified 03/wudata_01.log
05:43:56:WU03:FS01:0xa4:Verified 03/wudata_01.trr
05:43:56:WU03:FS01:0xa4:Verified 03/wudata_01.xtc
05:43:56:WU03:FS01:0xa4:Verified 03/wudata_01.edr
05:43:56:WU03:FS01:0xa4:Gromacs cannot continue further.
05:43:56:WU03:FS01:0xa4:Going to send back what have done -- stepsTotalG=500000
05:43:56:WU03:FS01:0xa4:Work fraction=0.0000 steps=500000.
05:43:59:WU03:FS01:FahCore returned: UNKNOWN_ENUM (-1073741819 = 0xc0000005)
05:43:59:WARNING:WU03:FS01:FahCore returned an unknown error code which probably indicates that it crashed
05:44:40:WU03:FS01:Starting
[...]
05:44:50:WU03:FS01:0xa4roject: 8028 (Run 1694, Clone 3, Gen 5)
05:44:50:WU03:FS01:0xa4:
05:44:50:WU03:FS01:0xa4:Entering M.D.
05:44:56:WU03:FS01:0xa4:Using Gromacs checkpoints
05:44:56:WU03:FS01:0xa4:Mapping NT from 4 to 4 
05:44:56:WU03:FS01:0xa4:Resuming from checkpoint
05:44:56:WU03:FS01:0xa4:Verified 03/wudata_01.log
05:44:56:WU03:FS01:0xa4:Verified 03/wudata_01.trr
05:44:56:WU03:FS01:0xa4:Verified 03/wudata_01.xtc
05:44:56:WU03:FS01:0xa4:Verified 03/wudata_01.edr
05:44:56:WU03:FS01:0xa4:mdrun returned 255
05:44:56:WU03:FS01:0xa4:Going to send back what have done -- stepsTotalG=500000
05:44:56:WU03:FS01:0xa4:Work fraction=0.0000 steps=500000.
05:45:00:WU03:FS01:0xa4:logfile size=14341 infoLength=14341 edr=0 trr=25
05:45:00:WU03:FS01:0xa4:logfile size: 14341 info=14341 bed=0 hdr=25
05:45:00:WU03:FS01:0xa4:- Writing 14879 bytes of core data to disk...
05:45:00:WU03:FS01:0xa4one: 14367 -> 4881 (compressed to 33.9 percent)
05:45:00:WU03:FS01:0xa4:  ... Done.
05:45:01:WU03:FS01:0xa4:
05:45:01:WU03:FS01:0xa4:Folding@home Core Shutdown: EARLY_UNIT_END
05:45:01:WU03:FS01:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
[...]
05:45:09:WU00:FS01:0xa4roject: 8028 (Run 2032, Clone 4, Gen 16)
05:45:09:WU00:FS01:0xa4:
05:45:09:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Assembly optimizations on if available.
05:45:09:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Entering M.D.
05:45:14:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Mapping NT from 4 to 4 
05:45:18:WU00:FS01:FahCore returned: UNKNOWN_ENUM (-1073741819 = 0xc0000005)
05:45:18:WARNING:WU00:FS01:FahCore returned an unknown error code which probably indicates that it crashed
05:45:18:WU00:FS01:Starting
[...]
05:45:28:WU00:FS01:0xa4roject: 8028 (Run 2032, Clone 4, Gen 16)
05:45:28:WU00:FS01:0xa4:
05:45:28:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Entering M.D.
05:45:34:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Mapping NT from 4 to 4 
05:45:34:WU00:FS01:0xa4:mdrun returned 255
05:45:34:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Going to send back what have done -- stepsTotalG=500000
[...]
05:45:45:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Folding@home Core Shutdown: UNSTABLE_MACHINE
06:01:59:WU00:FS01:FahCore returned: UNSTABLE_MACHINE (122 = 0x7a)
[...]
06:01:59:WU01:FS01:0xa4roject: 8028 (Run 2710, Clone 3, Gen 5)
06:01:59:WU01:FS01:0xa4:
06:01:59:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Assembly optimizations on if available.
06:01:59:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Entering M.D.
06:02:00:WU00:FS01:Upload complete
06:02:00:WU00:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
06:02:00:WU00:FS01:Cleaning up
06:02:05:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Mapping NT from 4 to 4 
06:02:09:WU01:FS01:FahCore returned: UNKNOWN_ENUM (-1073741819 = 0xc0000005)
06:02:09:WARNING:WU01:FS01:FahCore returned an unknown error code which probably indicates that it crashed
06:02:09:WU02:FS01:Starting
[...]
06:02:09:WU02:FS01:0xa4roject: 8028 (Run 1433, Clone 4, Gen 5)
06:02:09:WU02:FS01:0xa4:
06:02:09:WU02:FS01:0xa4:Assembly optimizations on if available.
06:02:09:WU02:FS01:0xa4:Entering M.D.
06:02:15:WU02:FS01:0xa4:Mapping NT from 4 to 4 
06:02:18:WU01:FS01:Starting
06:02:18:WU01:FS01:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Daniel/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/Core_a4.fah/FahCore_a4.exe -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 701 -lifeline 2604 -checkpoint 15 -np 4
06:02:18:WU01:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 1272
06:02:18:WU01:FS01:Core PID:2000
06:02:18:WU01:FS01:FahCore 0xa4 started
06:02:19:WU02:FS01:FahCore returned: UNKNOWN_ENUM (-1073741783 = 0xc0000029)
06:02:19:WARNING:WU02:FS01:FahCore returned an unknown error code which probably indicates that it crashed
[...]
06:02:28:WU01:FS01:0xa4roject: 8028 (Run 2710, Clone 3, Gen 5)
06:02:28:WU01:FS01:0xa4:
06:02:28:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Entering M.D.
06:02:34:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Mapping NT from 4 to 4 
06:02:34:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Gromacs cannot continue further.
06:02:34:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Going to send back what have done -- stepsTotalG=500000
06:02:34:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Work fraction=0.0000 steps=500000.
06:02:37:WU01:FS01:FahCore returned: UNKNOWN_ENUM (-1073741819 = 0xc0000005)
06:02:37:WARNING:WU01:FS01:FahCore returned an unknown error code which probably indicates that it crashed
06:02:38:WU02:FS01:Starting
[...]
06:02:47:WU02:FS01:0xa4roject: 8028 (Run 1433, Clone 4, Gen 5)
06:02:47:WU02:FS01:0xa4:
06:02:47:WU02:FS01:0xa4:Entering M.D.
06:02:53:WU02:FS01:0xa4:Mapping NT from 4 to 4 
06:02:54:WU02:FS01:0xa4:Gromacs cannot continue further.
06:02:54:WU02:FS01:0xa4:Going to send back what have done -- stepsTotalG=500000
06:02:54:WU02:FS01:0xa4:Work fraction=0.0000 steps=500000.
06:19:35:WU01:FS01:Starting
[...]
06:19:35:WU01:FS01:FahCore 0xa4 started
06:19:35:WU02:FS01:FahCore returned: UNKNOWN_ENUM (-1073741819 = 0xc0000005)
06:19:35:WARNING:WU02:FS01:FahCore returned an unknown error code which probably indicates that it crashed
[...]
06:19:44:WU01:FS01:0xa4roject: 8028 (Run 2710, Clone 3, Gen 5)
06:19:45:WU01:FS01:0xa4:
06:19:45:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Entering M.D.
06:19:50:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Mapping NT from 4 to 4 
06:19:50:WU01:FS01:0xa4:mdrun returned 255
06:19:50:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Going to send back what have done -- stepsTotalG=500000
06:19:50:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Work fraction=0.0000 steps=500000.
[...]
06:36:15:WU01:FS01:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
[...]
06:36:25:WU02:FS01:0xa4roject: 8028 (Run 1433, Clone 4, Gen 5)
06:36:25:WU02:FS01:0xa4:
06:36:25:WU02:FS01:0xa4:Entering M.D.
06:36:31:WU02:FS01:0xa4:Mapping NT from 4 to 4 
06:38:27:WU02:FS01:FahCore returned: UNKNOWN_ENUM (-1073740777 = 0xc0000417)
06:38:27:WARNING:WU02:FS01:FahCore returned an unknown error code which probably indicates that it crashed
06:38:27:WU00:FS01:Starting
[...]
06:38:28:WU00:FS01:0xa4roject: 7808 (Run 1, Clone 145, Gen 167)
06:38:28:WU00:FS01:0xa4:
06:38:28:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Assembly optimizations on if available.
06:38:28:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Entering M.D.
06:38:34:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Mapping NT from 4 to 4 
06:38:37:WU02:FS01:Starting
06:38:37:WU02:FS01:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Daniel/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/Core_a4.fah/FahCore_a4.exe -dir 02 -suffix 01 -version 701 -lifeline 2604 -checkpoint 15 -np 4
06:38:37:WU02:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 1256
06:38:37:WU02:FS01:Core PID:2312
06:38:37:WU02:FS01:FahCore 0xa4 started
06:38:37:WU00:FS01:FahCore returned: UNKNOWN_ENUM (-1073740777 = 0xc0000417)
06:38:37:WARNING:WU00:FS01:FahCore returned an unknown error code which probably indicates that it crashed
[...]
06:38:47:WU02:FS01:0xa4roject: 8028 (Run 1433, Clone 4, Gen 5)
06:38:47:WU02:FS01:0xa4:
06:38:47:WU02:FS01:0xa4:Entering M.D.
06:38:53:WU02:FS01:0xa4:Mapping NT from 4 to 4 
06:38:56:WU02:FS01:FahCore returned: UNKNOWN_ENUM (-1073741783 = 0xc0000029)
06:38:56:WARNING:WU02:FS01:FahCore returned an unknown error code which probably indicates that it crashed
06:38:56:WU00:FS01:Starting
[...]
06:39:07:WU00:FS01:0xa4roject: 7808 (Run 1, Clone 145, Gen 167)
06:39:07:WU00:FS01:0xa4:
06:39:07:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Entering M.D.
06:39:12:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Mapping NT from 4 to 4 
06:39:13:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Gromacs cannot continue further.
06:39:13:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Going to send back what have done -- stepsTotalG=1500000
06:39:13:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Work fraction=1.0000 steps=1500000.
06:39:17:WU00:FS01:0xa4:logfile size=0 infoLength=0 edr=0 trr=23
06:39:17:WU00:FS01:0xa4:logfile size: 0 info=0 bed=0 hdr=23
06:39:17:WU00:FS01:0xa4:- Writing 639 bytes of core data to disk...
06:39:17:WU00:FS01:0xa4one: 127 -> 147 (compressed to 115.7 percent)
06:39:17:WU00:FS01:0xa4:  ... Done.
06:39:17:WU00:FS01:FahCore returned: UNSTABLE_MACHINE (122 = 0x7a)
06:39:18:WU00:FS01:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:7808 run:1 clone:145 gen:167 core:0xa4 unit:0x000001390a3b1e874e30f1cf34282145
06:39:18:WU00:FS01:Uploading 659B to 171.64.65.99
06:39:18:WU01:FS01:Starting
[...]
06:39:18:WU01:FS01:0xa4roject: 8028 (Run 328, Clone 0, Gen 15)
06:39:18:WU01:FS01:0xa4:
06:39:18:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Assembly optimizations on if available.
06:39:18:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Entering M.D.
06:39:18:WU00:FS01:Upload complete
06:39:18:WU00:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
06:39:18:WU00:FS01:Cleaning up
06:39:24:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Mapping NT from 4 to 4 
06:39:27:WU01:FS01:FahCore returned: UNKNOWN_ENUM (-1073741783 = 0xc0000029)
06:39:27:WARNING:WU01:FS01:FahCore returned an unknown error code which probably indicates that it crashed
06:39:28:WU01:FS01:Starting
[...]
06:39:38:WU01:FS01:0xa4roject: 8028 (Run 328, Clone 0, Gen 15)
06:39:38:WU01:FS01:0xa4:
06:39:38:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Entering M.D.
06:39:43:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Mapping NT from 4 to 4 
06:39:46:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Gromacs cannot continue further.
06:39:46:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Going to send back what have done -- stepsTotalG=500000
06:39:46:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Work fraction=0.0000 steps=500000.
06:39:47:WU01:FS01:FahCore returned: UNKNOWN_ENUM (-1073741819 = 0xc0000005)
06:39:47:WARNING:WU01:FS01:FahCore returned an unknown error code which probably indicates that it crashed
06:40:28:WU01:FS01:Starting
[...]
06:40:38:WU01:FS01:0xa4roject: 8028 (Run 328, Clone 0, Gen 15)
06:40:38:WU01:FS01:0xa4:
06:40:38:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Entering M.D.
06:40:44:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Mapping NT from 4 to 4 
06:40:44:WU01:FS01:0xa4:mdrun returned 255
06:40:44:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Going to send back what have done -- stepsTotalG=500000
06:40:44:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Work fraction=0.0000 steps=500000.
06:40:48:WU01:FS01:0xa4:logfile size=0 infoLength=0 edr=0 trr=25
06:40:48:WU01:FS01:0xa4:logfile size: 0 info=0 bed=0 hdr=25
06:40:48:WU01:FS01:0xa4:- Writing 640 bytes of core data to disk...
06:40:48:WU01:FS01:0xa4one: 128 -> 144 (compressed to 112.5 percent)
06:40:48:WU01:FS01:0xa4:  ... Done.
06:40:48:WU01:FS01:0xa4:
06:40:48:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Folding@home Core Shutdown: EARLY_UNIT_END
06:40:48:WU01:FS01:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
06:40:48:WU01:FS01:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:8028 run:328 clone:0 gen:15 core:0xa4 unit:0x000000136652edcc50e78f9f9aef0457
06:40:48:WU01:FS01:Uploading 656B to 171.67.108.60
06:40:48:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.60:8080
06:40:49:WU01:FS01:Upload complete
06:40:49:WU01:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
06:40:49:WU01:FS01:Cleaning up


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Januar 2013)

Was geht eigentlich bezüglich unseres Teamtreffen? 

Die Cebit ist ja schon in ~1,5Monaten.


----------



## nfsgame (21. Januar 2013)

Öhm, huch ... Mooment !


----------



## Schmidde (22. Januar 2013)

So, ich bin auch wieder im Lande 

Vielleicht hat es ja jemand gemerkt, aber mein Server lief über die Zeit meiner Abwesenheit doch durch 
Und dass zu meiner Verwunderung auch noch ohne Probleme, nachdem wir wohl Anfang Dezember ein paar Probleme mit unserem Stromnetz hatten...


----------



## picar81_4711 (23. Januar 2013)

Schmidde schrieb:


> So, ich bin auch wieder im Lande
> 
> Vielleicht hat es ja jemand gemerkt, aber mein Server lief über die Zeit meiner Abwesenheit doch durch
> Und dass zu meiner Verwunderung auch noch ohne Probleme, nachdem wir wohl Anfang Dezember ein paar Probleme mit unserem Stromnetz hatten...


Freut mich, dass Du wieder da bist. Auch wenn Dein Server nie von uns ging....


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Januar 2013)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Freut mich, dass Du wieder da bist.



Mich auch 
obwohl...



picar81_4711 schrieb:


> ... Auch wenn Dein Server nie von uns ging....



Da hadder recht - eigentlich ist es uns egal ob du da bist solange dein Server faltet 
--- und nicht vergessen, kleines Witzchen am Morgen vertreibt Kummer und Sorgen


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Januar 2013)

Wenn sonst keiner postet kommt halt nach Bumblebee.. wieder Bumblebee 

1) Maaaan - es harzt extrem auf der Zielgeraden (Richtung Platz 13)
....Noch (aktuell) 6.3 Stunden bis da hin

2) Meine Faltleistung wird sich in Zukunft reduzieren
....Nach der angekündigten Preiserhöhung für den Strom werde ich wohl gezwungen sein die "unergiebigsten" Systeme runterzufahren
....Selbst ein Bumbele kommt irgendwann an den Anschlag; natürlich bleiben die Server am laufen und "ein paar andere" auch 

3) Ja, wird Zeit, dass wir schon mal für die CeBit vorspuren


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. Januar 2013)

@Bumblebee: Nicht schön wen du weniger falten kannst.
Wieviel will den dein Stromanbieter für die kWh haben (Hochtarif/Niedertarif)?


----------



## nfsgame (23. Januar 2013)

Wie wäre es denn damit, die "unergiebigen" Systeme gebündelt auszumustern und gegen ein effektiveres System zu ersetzen ? Hast du doch vor einiger Zeit schonmal in der Richtung betrieben.


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Januar 2013)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn damit, die "unergiebigen" Systeme gebündelt auszumustern und gegen ein effektiveres System zu ersetzen ? Hast du doch vor einiger Zeit schonmal in der Richtung betrieben.



Das ist durchaus noch nicht "gegessen"
Ist aber trotz allem so, das (selbst) ich nicht den Geldschei**benkleister habe 
Und da es (leider) kein Sponsoring gibt (weder stromseitig noch Hardware) muss auch ich etwas rechnen

@Meier
Hochgerechnet würde es mich ca. zusätzliche 1000 Eier im Jahr kosten


----------



## Amigafan (23. Januar 2013)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> . . .
> @Meier
> Hochgerechnet würde es mich ca. zusätzliche 1000 Eier im Jahr kosten



Und Eier sind , gerade wenn es sich um Bio-Eier handelt, bekanntlich recht teuer . . . 
Da bleibt eigentlich nur, sich selber Hühner anzuschaffen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Januar 2013)

@Bumblebee: Bist du sicher das du richtig gerechnet hast mit jährlich ~1'000.- mehr.

Ich hab aus reiner Neugierde mal nach geschaut was in Bern die kWh kostet (kostet gleichviel wie hier) und frage mich nun wie du auf 1'000.- kommst da die Preiserhöhung 6,7% beträgt > glaub ja kaum das du für ~150'000.- im Jahr Strom verfaltest.

Oder ist noch was anderes im Busch?


Ich bin mal gespannt wieviel mehr Strom wir dieses Jahr verbrauchen, denn dieses Jahr kommen noch Treibstoffkosten der E-Mobilität dazu.


----------



## Malkolm (24. Januar 2013)

Ich komme auf ~15'000 SFR, wenn 6,7% eine Erhöhung von 6,7% bedeuten. Was kostet bei euch eine kWh? Ich rechne mal mit 40 Rappen (schreibt man das so?)? Dann würde das ca. ~35.000 kWh im Jahr bedeuten. Sind ca. 4,2kW an Leistungsaufnahme 24/7. 4,2kW entsprechen in etwa 30GPUs oder 20Servern.

Kommt doch also hin.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Januar 2013)

Schreibfehler von mir, sind natürlich 15'000.-

40Rp. (Rappen) ist zu hoch: Hochtarif ~28Rp. Niedertarif ~20Rp.
Angaben sind mit Ökostrom gerechnet und varriert je nach Ort.


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Januar 2013)

Danke für das Interesse 

Ihr rechnet an sich richtig; allerdings fehlt euch eine wichtige Info (die ich hier gerne "nachschiebe")

*An sich* bezahle ich pro kW/h (Castle Bumblestein und Zweitwohnung) rund 35 Rappen (Hochtarif komplett mit allem)
Aber da ist eben noch die Sache mit dem Umweltschutz // sauberer Strom

Und da bezahle ich (Castle Bumblestein) pro kW/h* zusätzlich *4 Rappen (reine Wasserkraft) bzw. 70 Rappen (reine Solarenergie)

Mit der Abschaltung von den "schlechtesten Kisten" plus...
- (leichte) Umverteilung im Bezug; (etwas) weniger Solarstrom / (etwas) mehr Wasserkraft...
kann ich den "Schaden" einigermassen in Grenzen halten


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Januar 2013)

So sieht das ganze schon anderst aus, aber 70Rp. für die kWh Solarstrom ist echt heftig!

Ich weiß das man auf der Ökostrombörse der Schweiz die kWh-Solarstrom für 40Rp. bekommt, wahrscheinlich auch darunter da ich nicht speziell danach gesucht habe.


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Januar 2013)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> So sieht das ganze schon anderst aus, aber 70Rp. für die kWh Solarstrom ist echt heftig!
> 
> Ich weiß das man auf der Ökostrombörse der Schweiz die kWh-Solarstrom für 40Rp. bekommt, wahrscheinlich auch darunter da ich nicht speziell danach gesucht habe.



Jupp - ist schon arg viel; natürlich mische ich das (mit einem relativ bescheidenen reinen Solar-Anteil)
Möglicherweise ist es auch deshalb so viel weil nicht besonders viele bereit sind das zu bezahlen
Der Solarstrom wird übrigens lokal produziert - nix von woanders // nicht sonderlich viele m2


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Januar 2013)

Kommt drauf an welches Gebiet für dich als lokal gilt: der 40Rp.-Solarstrom den ich gesehen habe, kommt von Privatpersonen aus dem Kanton Schaffhausen.


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Januar 2013)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an welches Gebiet für dich als lokal gilt: der 40Rp.-Solarstrom den ich gesehen habe, kommt von Privatpersonen aus dem Kanton Schaffhausen.



Meiner kommt von Panelen die (Luftlinie) etwa 5 km entfernt stehen (Dach der Berufsschule)

Eigentlich würde ich ja schon lange gerne selber Solarstrom produzieren; eine "anständige" Anlage ist aber teuer und (wie du weisst, A. Meier) die Fördergelder von rund *70%* aller Projekte sind *WDTW*

Btw. WDTW = WeissDerTeufelWo


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Januar 2013)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> die Fördergelder von rund *70%* aller Projekte sind *WDTW*
> 
> Btw. WDTW = WeissDerTeufelWo


Oder verschwinden in Projekten die mehr kosten als nutzen sprich mehr das Gewissen beruhigen. 
In der Nachbargemeinde ein klassischen Beispiel: einzelnes Windrad, Baukosten 120'000.- für ~2'500kWh pro Jahr. 

Wen so ne Solananlage nicht so teuer wäre würde ich eine für unseres E-Mobil zulegen.


----------



## picar81_4711 (25. Januar 2013)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn damit, die "unergiebigen" Systeme gebündelt auszumustern und gegen ein effektiveres System zu ersetzen ? Hast du doch vor einiger Zeit schonmal in der Richtung betrieben.


*@Bumblebee:* Du könntest Dir ja die Faltfarm von *Mihapiha* zulegen, wenn er sie eh verkaufen möchte.....Du musst dafür "nur" soviele Grafikkarten abschalten, dass Du trotzdem noch Deine Ersparniss hast, wäre das möglich? --  War nur so ein Gedanke von mir.....die wäre halt *sehr gut im PPD/Watt Verhältniss*....


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Januar 2013)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> *@Bumblebee:* Du könntest Dir ja die Faltfarm von *Mihapiha* zulegen, wenn er sie eh verkaufen möchte.....Du musst dafür "nur" soviele Grafikkarten abschalten, dass Du trotzdem noch Deine Ersparniss hast, wäre das möglich? -- War nur so ein Gedanke von mir.....die wäre halt *sehr gut im PPD/Watt Verhältnis*....



Einerseits natürlich eine Option
aber andererseits
Rechne mal nach wie lange ich weiterhin Strom "verschleudern" könnte um das selbe an Fränkli auszugeben


----------



## PAUI (25. Januar 2013)

sinnlos!!

```
19:01:20:WU00:FS00:Connecting to assign3.stanford.edu:8080
19:01:20:WU00:FS00:News: Welcome to Folding@Home
19:01:20:WU00:FS00:Assigned to work server 171.64.65.101
19:01:20:WU00:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: RUNNING smp:8 from 171.64.65.101
19:01:20:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.101:8080
\x1b[91m19:01:21:ERROR:WU00:FS00:Exception: Server did not assign work unit\x1b[0m
19:01:21:WU00:FS00:Connecting to assign3.stanford.edu:8080
19:01:22:WU00:FS00:News: Welcome to Folding@Home
19:01:22:WU00:FS00:Assigned to work server 171.64.65.101
19:01:22:WU00:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: RUNNING smp:8 from 171.64.65.101
19:01:22:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.101:8080
\x1b[91m19:01:22:ERROR:WU00:FS00:Exception: Server did not assign work unit\x1b[0m
19:02:21:WU00:FS00:Connecting to assign3.stanford.edu:8080
19:02:22:WU00:FS00:News: Welcome to Folding@Home
19:02:22:WU00:FS00:Assigned to work server 171.64.65.101
19:02:22:WU00:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: RUNNING smp:8 from 171.64.65.101
19:02:22:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.101:8080
\x1b[91m19:02:22:ERROR:WU00:FS00:Exception: Server did not assign work unit\x1b[0m
19:02:25:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 500000 out of 500000 steps  (100%)
19:02:25:WU01:FS00:0xa4:DynamicWrapper: Finished Work Unit: sleep=10000
19:02:35:WU01:FS00:0xa4:
19:02:35:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Finished Work Unit:
19:02:35:WU01:FS00:0xa4:- Reading up to 771072 from \"01/wudata_01.trr\": Read 771072
19:02:35:WU01:FS00:0xa4:trr file hash check passed.
19:02:35:WU01:FS00:0xa4:- Reading up to 836652 from \"01/wudata_01.xtc\": Read 836652
19:02:35:WU01:FS00:0xa4:xtc file hash check passed.
19:02:35:WU01:FS00:0xa4:edr file hash check passed.
19:02:35:WU01:FS00:0xa4:logfile size: 26061
19:02:35:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Leaving Run
19:02:39:WU01:FS00:0xa4:- Writing 1642609 bytes of core data to disk...
19:02:40:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Done: 1642097 -> 1580628 (compressed to 96.2 percent)
19:02:40:WU01:FS00:0xa4:  ... Done.
19:03:26:WU01:FS00:0xa4:- Shutting down core
19:03:26:WU01:FS00:0xa4:
19:03:26:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
19:03:31:WU01:FS00:FahCore returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
19:03:31:WU01:FS00:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:8028 run:0 clone:0 gen:40 core:0xa4 unit:0x000000416652edcc50e78e6cb43e36e7
19:03:31:WU01:FS00:Uploading 1.51MiB to 171.67.108.60
19:03:31:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.60:8080
19:03:35:WU01:FS00:Upload complete
19:03:35:WU01:FS00:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
19:03:35:WU01:FS00:Final credit estimate, 1882.00 points
19:03:35:WU01:FS00:Cleaning up
19:03:58:WU00:FS00:Connecting to assign3.stanford.edu:8080
19:03:59:WU00:FS00:News: Welcome to Folding@Home
19:03:59:WU00:FS00:Assigned to work server 171.64.65.101
19:03:59:WU00:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: READY smp:8 from 171.64.65.101
19:03:59:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.101:8080
\x1b[91m19:03:59:ERROR:WU00:FS00:Exception: Server did not assign work unit\x1b[0m
19:06:09:Server connection id=26 on 0.0.0.0:36550 from 46.115.35.77
19:06:36:WU00:FS00:Connecting to assign3.stanford.edu:8080
19:06:36:WU00:FS00:News: Welcome to Folding@Home
19:06:36:WU00:FS00:Assigned to work server 171.64.65.101
19:06:36:WU00:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: READY smp:8 from 171.64.65.101
19:06:36:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.101:8080
\x1b[91m19:06:37:ERROR:WU00:FS00:Exception: Server did not assign work unit\x1b[0m
```

Edit: jetzt geht´s


----------



## picar81_4711 (26. Januar 2013)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Einerseits natürlich eine Option
> aber andererseits
> Rechne mal nach wie lange ich weiterhin Strom "verschleudern" könnte um das selbe an Fränkli auszugeben


Das stimmt schon, aber wenn man es so sieht, hätte ich meinen 2687W auch nie kaufen dürfen, der zahlt sich auch erst nach 5 Jahren oder so aus......
Aber das muss jeder selber entscheiden.....


----------



## Bumblebee (26. Januar 2013)

Es sind einfach beide Aspekte die ich im Auge behalten will

- Umwelt und Kohle
Ausserdem (was mir auch weh tut) wird da Hardware "aus dem Rennen genommen" die zwar nicht mehr taufrisch ist aber trotzdem noch "gut im Futter"
Die steht dann bei mir rum; oder ich verkaufe sie unter Wert - - - absolut blöd sowas


----------



## mihapiha (26. Januar 2013)

Ich versteh das Argument nicht so wirklich. Ich habe in zwei Jahren soviel erfaltet wie jetzt in zwei Monaten. Und an Strom habe ich in zwei Jahren sicher viel viel mehr verbraucht als jetzt in zwei Monaten. Man bedenke ich habe mit einem Core i7 980X und 3x GTX480 + GTX460 24/7 ganz schön lange gefaltet. Und da waren 1100W Verbrauch bei mageren 80 oder 90k PPD durchschnittlich drin. Und dann hatte ich ja auch noch die alte Opteron-Faltfarm.

Die neue Faltfarm - obwohl sehr sehr teuer - hat ihren Sinn wunderbar erfüllt. Die Stromrechnung ist nicht weltbewegend hoch (zumindest verglichen mit zuvor) und die PPD haben sich mehr als verdoppelt. 

Mit meiner alten Hardware hätte ich über Jahre 24/7 falten müssen, um einen ähnlichen Beitrag zu leisten; und da fällt der Wert der Hardware sicher schneller...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. Januar 2013)

Mal was spezielleres: 
Gibt es ne App mit der ich meinen Server überwachen kann, sowas wie HFM für das Smartphone?


----------



## PAUI (26. Januar 2013)

ich habe auch mal wieder nen Problem.

habe meine hd 7970 mal wieder zum falten gezwungen mit client-Type=beta

so da hat se sich ne 11293 geschnappt und auch gleich angefangen zu berechnen.

soweit zu gut, im GPU-z wird keine auslastung angezeigt im msi-afterburner werden nur 31% angezeigt und wenn ich den core I7-3770 mit rechnen lassen auf 7 Kernen dann steigt die gpu auslastung auf 41% an.
ich höre auch das sie rechnet, wegen dem Spulenfiepen.

die TPF liegt bei hohen 9min 16sec. dauert 15 stunden um die zu berechnen. da haut doch was nicht hin.


----------



## sebischmitz (26. Januar 2013)

Wäre das hier: ASRock > 939Dual-VSTA nicht das perfekte günstige GPU F@H Board? Bietet grad einer günstig mit Sempron und Ram an...


----------



## Uwe64LE (26. Januar 2013)

Was ist daran besonderes?


> - 3 x PCI slots
> - 1 x PCI Express x16 slot
> - 1 x PCI Express x1 slot
> - 1 x AGP 8X slot


Ist doch ein mickrig ausgestattetes, altes Board.


----------



## sebischmitz (26. Januar 2013)

PCI Express und AGP mit einigermaßen bracuhbarer CPU, das ist doch ne Einladung für günstiges GPU F@H... Ich hab hier noch genug AGP und PCI Express karten die Falten könnten...


----------



## Uwe64LE (26. Januar 2013)

Na dann zähl mal die AGP-Karten auf


----------



## picar81_4711 (26. Januar 2013)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Mal was spezielleres:
> Gibt es ne App mit der ich meinen Server überwachen kann, sowas wie HFM für das Smartphone?


Da fällt mir nur Teamviewer ein: TeamViewer Portable - Download - CHIP Online
Oder Du machst es über einen Webspace, der mittels HFM aktualisiert wird....so mache ich es....


----------



## sebischmitz (27. Januar 2013)

Die AGP Karten wären unter anderem ne Rage 128, ne Geforce 2, diverse Voodo Karten... Damit lassen sich die ein oder anderen Punkte rausholen


----------



## nfsgame (27. Januar 2013)

Falten können nur CUDA-fähige Karten. Oder halt Radeons ab der HD2xxx-Serie.


----------



## picar81_4711 (27. Januar 2013)

sebischmitz schrieb:


> Die AGP Karten wären unter anderem ne Rage 128, ne Geforce 2, diverse Voodo Karten... Damit lassen sich die ein oder anderen Punkte rausholen


Aber die PPD sind bei diesen Karten wirklich sehr sehr wenig wenn überhaupt. Da holt man sich lieber eine GTS 450 oder besser....


----------



## sebischmitz (27. Januar 2013)

War nur ne Idee... Wobei es gibt ja für AGP auch Karten wie die Radeon 3450, oder die Geforce 6200... Nicht zu vergessen die 610GT für PCI... Egal... Ich hau demnächst mal Windows auf die Kiste, und dann geht die 9600GT OC ans Falten


----------



## nfsgame (27. Januar 2013)

sebischmitz schrieb:


> oder die Geforce 6200...


 
CUDA gabs ab dem G80 ...


----------



## Uwe64LE (27. Januar 2013)

sebischmitz schrieb:


> War nur ne Idee... Wobei es gibt ja für AGP auch Karten wie die Radeon 3450, oder die Geforce 6200... Nicht zu vergessen die 610GT für PCI... Egal... Ich hau demnächst mal Windows auf die Kiste, und dann geht die 9600GT OC ans Falten


 Vergiss den Plan einfach. Jeder Euro, den du noch in so eine alte Kiste steckst, ist rausgeworfenes Geld.
Selbst mit der 9600GT bekommst du nicht viele Punkte und mit OC wird die sicher über 100W verbraten.


----------



## Muschkote (27. Januar 2013)

Totaler Unsinn und absolute Stromverschwendung mit solch alter Hardware zu falten, ich kann mich Uwe64LE nur anschliessen.


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Januar 2013)

Muschkote schrieb:


> Totaler Unsinn und absolute Stromverschwendung mit solch alter Hardware zu falten, ich kann mich Uwe64LE nur anschliessen.



Auch wenn das etwas hart formuliert ist - ist es leider die absolute Wahrheit
Mag zwar stimmen, dass du die Teile fürn Butterbrot bekommen kannst; Freude wird damit nicht aufkommen
P/L rechnet sich absolut *nicht* - sorry


----------



## sebischmitz (27. Januar 2013)

Leider hab ich grad nichts anderes verfügbar- mein I7 2600k System hat nen Mainboard Defekt, und das Netzteil in dem PC schafft keine andere Graka... Dann bleib ich wohl doch vorerst bei CPU falten mit dem Pentium Dualcore...


----------



## Amigafan (27. Januar 2013)

PAUI schrieb:


> ich habe auch mal wieder nen Problem.
> 
> habe meine hd 7970 mal wieder zum falten gezwungen mit client-Type=beta
> 
> ...




Das klingt ganz danach, dass Du mit dem neuesten Radeon-Treiber faltest - und da haut was mit den CL-Treibern nicht hin.
Welche Version verwendest Du?


----------



## PAUI (27. Januar 2013)

hab den Catalyst 13.1


----------



## Amigafan (27. Januar 2013)

Schau bitte in Deinem eigenen Thread nach - dort findest Du die Lösung . . . 
Hab diesen leider erst bemerkt, nachdem ich hier gepostet hatte . . .


----------



## Amigafan (28. Januar 2013)

Jetzt verstehe ich auch, warum meine nVidias nur 807xer WU´s bekommen: 
Stanford hat mal eben alle 802xer WU´s "rausgeschmissen"  - es gibt keine anderen WU´s (derzeit) mehr


----------



## Thosch (28. Januar 2013)

Moin moin, mal nach längerem wieder.
Also ich denke mal das mein Server wohl das Maximum an "aktiver Falttechnik" bleiben wird. Habe nämlich meine Jahresabrechnung vom Stromlieferanten bekommen. Und die war diesmal ... wie drück ichs aus ... ziehmlich heftig. Fette Nachzahlung für die im mittleren 3-stelligen Bereich, davon können die sicher locker ne Party schmeißen.  
Vllt. werde ich den Server auch wie zuvor angedacht nur 1-2 WUs in der Woche falten lassen. Mal schauen.
War aber schon heftig die letzten Monate des vergangen Jahres. Bei geschätzten 800-850W mit allen Faltern ...  ... eigendl. schon Irrsinn ...  ...


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Januar 2013)

Thosch schrieb:


> War aber schon heftig die letzten Monate des vergangen Jahres. Bei geschätzten 800-850W mit allen Faltern ...  ... eigendl. schon Irrsinn ...  ...



Frag mich mal - darum muss ich ja auch was ändern ...


----------



## Abductee (28. Januar 2013)

Fahrradgenerator zur Batterieladung im Selbstbau mit ca. 170Watt Leistung - YouTube


----------



## mihapiha (28. Januar 2013)

Thosch schrieb:


> Warf aber schon heftig die letzten Monate des vergangen Jahres. Bei geschätzten 800-850W mit allen Faltern ...  ... eigendl. schon Irrsinn ...  ...


 
Ich bin mit 700W unterwegs. Also nicht sonderlich viel darunter... Und mit der Vielfalt an 8101 WUs ist mein PPD/Watt Verhältnis auch nicht mehr so gut wie zuvor. Naja die Faltfarm wird sicher irgendwann einen passenden neuen Besitzer finden...  700W ist ja auch nicht so wenig. Aber ich dachte das meine Stromrechnung nicht mal so klein ist. Ich bin bei circa 130 € monatlich jetzt aufgrund meines Faltbeitrags. Verglichen mit dir scheine ich noch gut über die Runden zu kommen...


----------



## Thosch (28. Januar 2013)

Na ich wurde von knapp 110 auf 160€ "geschraubt" ... DAS is ma ne Hausnummer ...  ...  ...


----------



## Schmidde (28. Januar 2013)

Naja, unserer Stromrechnung war schon auch anzusehen das ca. 400W rund um die Uhr aus der Dose gezogen werden, aber.... 

Ich falte sowieso nur noch größtenteils mit dem Server und kaum noch mit dem Gaming PC.
Und ganz einstellen will ich die falterei ja auch nicht


----------



## nfsgame (28. Januar 2013)

Beachtet bitte den Thread zum Teamtreffen, den ich gerade eröffnet habe !


----------



## Amigafan (29. Januar 2013)

Ahhhh - jetzt sind auch die WU´s 7612/13 und 7620-26 für nVidia-GPU´s wieder "im Angebot" - und auch die 7660 hat Ihren Beta-Status verloren und steht "normal" zur Verfügung. 
Jetzt muß man nur noch eine dieser WU´s "erwischen"


----------



## Bumblebee (29. Januar 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Jetzt muß man nur noch eine dieser WU´s "erwischen"



Das ist der entscheidende Punkt


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. Januar 2013)

Wie kommen eigentlich diese zum Teil grossen Rangdifferenzen von Standfort und extremeoverclocking.com zu Stande? 

Standfort sagt ich sei auf Rang 368, extremeoverclocking.com sagt ich sei auf 418 > 50 Plätze Unterschied!


----------



## picar81_4711 (29. Januar 2013)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wie kommen eigentlich diese zum Teil grossen Rangdifferenzen von Standfort und extremeoverclocking.com zu Stande?
> 
> Standfort sagt ich sei auf Rang 368, extremeoverclocking.com sagt ich sei auf 418 > 50 Plätze Unterschied!


extremeoverclocking.com zählt die User, die in mehreren Teams falten/gefalten haben, mehrmals. Also man hat dort einen schlechteren Rang.
Standfort zählt immer nur einen User, egal in wievielen Teams er gefaltet hat. Dort wird alles zusammengezählt....


----------



## Malkolm (30. Januar 2013)

Die gute Uni Stanford befindet sich übrigens im schönen Stanford, Kalifornien.

Es scheint (zumindest laut google-maps) keinen Ort namens Standfort zu geben.
Bei meiner aufwändigen Recherche bin ich aber auf einen (!) registrierten Telefonanschluß auf den Namen "Standfort" in Berlin gestoßen.


----------



## Speeedy (31. Januar 2013)

So, jetzt mal wieder was von mir und meinen vergangen Problemen.
Wie manch einer vielleicht schon mitbekommen hat falte ich wieder durchgängig und auch besser als zu vor. Hab mich gleich mal wieder auf den 12 Platz der producer hoch gekämpft und dürfte mich bei um die 80kPPD einpendeln.
Zu der bluescreen Problematik, ich dachte ja das es am Windows liegt und hatte aber nach nem neuen aufsetzen des Systems immernoch den selben Fehler und ständige Abstürze... 
Hab mich natürlich voll geärgert und war erstmal ratlos, wo soll man nur anfangen zu suchen wenn es nur sporadisch ist.
Auf blauen Dunst hab ich dann einfach mal ne Bootdisc mit Memtest ins Laufwerk geworfen und siehe da sofort Fehler. Konnte das ganze dann recht flott auf einen der 4 4GB Riegel eingrenzen und jetzt läuft der Rechner ohne Probleme mit halt nur noch 12GB RAM. 
Hab auch Probleme mit nem anderen älteren Rechner gehabt und das selbe dann dort auch mal versucht und siehe da der hat jetzt schon den 2. von 4 1GB Riegeln verloren. Läuft nun aber auch wieder stabil. 

Nun zum PPD zuwachs, ich hatte ja in meinem Falt-/Gamingrechner eine 560ti 2048 Zotac verbaut die aber sehr laut ist und nicht im Referenzdisign was bedeutet das eine eventuelle WaKü-umrüstung nicht möglich wäre.
Jetzt gab es aber von caseking letzte Woche mehrere B-Ware 560ti 2048 EVGA Karten zu ersteigern in der Bucht die zwischen 110 und 140 Euro raus gegangen sind. Da hab ich mir mal gleich zwei für insgesamt 270 mit versand und 2 Jahren Garantie ergattert, die nun ihren Dienst in diesem Rechner tun. Die Zotac will ich dann bald wieder bei ebay einstellen sollte noch für 120 weg gehen.
ABER ich habe als nächstes großes Ziel den ersten Langzeitstuhl und damit auch die Top 50 zu erreichen und mich daher entschlossen solang es noch kalt ist die Zotac in dem erwähnten anderen Rechner auch noch falten zu lassen und dann erst ca. Mitte März, wenn das Ziel erreicht ist, zu verkaufen.

Das bedeutet ich falte bis dahin mit 3x 560ti 2048GB, 1x 2700K, 1x C2D E6600. Sollten wie gesagt rund 80kPPD ergeben.

Hätte ich das doch schon im November gehabt!!! Das wäre eine Freude gewesen, wo sind nur die 57'er hin?


----------



## Bumblebee (31. Januar 2013)

Speeedy schrieb:


> Das bedeutet ich falte bis dahin mit 3x 560ti 2048GB, 1x 2700K, 1x C2D E6600. Sollten wie gesagt rund 80kPPD ergeben.



Ist doch ein netter Fuhrpark


----------



## Speeedy (31. Januar 2013)

Ja man wird süchtig würde gern noch mehr haben wenn die Anschaffung nicht so teurer wäre...  
Am liebsten durchgehend unter den Top 10 Producern.


----------



## mattinator (31. Januar 2013)

Speeedy schrieb:


> wenn die Anschaffung nicht so teurer wäre...


 
Warte mal die erste Stromrechnung ab, dagegen wird die Anschaffung glatt verblassen.


----------



## Thosch (31. Januar 2013)

Davon kann ich jetzt auch nen Lied singen, Geld bringts vermtl. aber nicht ein ...  ... einen 3-stelligen Betrag im mittleren 1000er-Bereich habe ich als Nachzahlung (!), mit nur 1x 560Ti.


----------



## Speeedy (31. Januar 2013)

Dreistellig im 1000er Bereich, versteh ich jetzt nicht!?

Sagen wir ich habe eine Stromfee die mir den Strom ganz günstig macht also zählt/zahlt bei mir zum Glück nur die Anschaffung! Der Rest ist fast zu vernachlässigen.


----------



## picar81_4711 (31. Januar 2013)

Jetzt hört doch mal mit der Stromrechnung auf.....wir falten hier, weils Spaß macht und vor allem wegen der Forschung, jeder wird mal alt und krank......oder jung und krank.....das erste was man eigentlich macht, bevor man eine Faltfarm/-rechner ins Auge fasst ist, sich bewußt zu machen, ob ich mir das monatlich wegen Stromkosten leisten kann. Dann muss man nachher auch nicht jammern, weil aufeinmal die Rechnung zu hoch erscheint....

*@Speeedy:* Happy folding!


----------



## mihapiha (31. Januar 2013)

Speeedy schrieb:


> Ja man wird süchtig würde gern noch mehr haben wenn die Anschaffung nicht so teurer wäre...
> Am liebsten durchgehend unter den Top 10 Producern.


 
Mit meiner Faltfarm würdest du sehr sehr lang unter den top 10 Producern bleiben  nur so ein Gedanke...


----------



## Speeedy (31. Januar 2013)

mihapiha schrieb:


> Mit meiner Faltfarm würdest du sehr sehr lang unter den top 10 Producern bleiben  nur so ein Gedanke...



Ja! *schwärm* 
Wenn wie gesagt die Anschaffung nicht so teuer wäre.


----------



## Amigafan (1. Februar 2013)

Ich glaube, dass Stanford ein "kleines" Problem hat:

Wenn ich versuche, auf die Punkte-Statistik zuzugreifen, erhalte ich folgende Fehlermeldung:
*There was an error accessing/using the database.
    Description: error opening wwwrun@vspdb5.stanford.edu:stats 
    Please send this error message and the conditions under which it was caused to     the F@H researchers. 
    Thank you. *
Damit gibt es - zumindest im Augenblick - keine Punkteübersicht bei Stanford mehr . . .


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Februar 2013)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Jetzt hört doch mal mit der Stromrechnung auf.....



Wohl gesprochen 



Amigafan schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass Stanford ein "kleines" Problem hat:



Solange es nur der stats-Server ist ist es noch nicht so schlimm - trotzdem - sch***ade eigentlich


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Februar 2013)

Nachtrag zum Stanford-Problem:

Hier Folding@home: FAH vm server went down, now back up kommt die Entwarnung  ....
.... was aber nicht heisst, dass man wieder auf die Stats zugreifen kann  .....

... und selbstverständlich sind nun auch EoC und Konsorten ohne Update


----------



## Amigafan (1. Februar 2013)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> .... was aber nicht heisst, dass man wieder auf die Stats zugreifen kann  .....
> 
> ... und selbstverständlich sind nun auch EoC und Konsorten ohne Update




 . . . that´s it!
Genau das wollte ich damit sagen . . .


----------



## Amigafan (1. Februar 2013)

Nachtrag zu Stanfords Stats-Server:

Die Server sind wieder online - damit werden ab 19:00 Uhr auch wieder die EoC-Stats aktuell sein . . .


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Februar 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Nachtrag zu Stanfords Stats-Server:
> 
> Die Server sind wieder online - damit werden ab 19:00 Uhr auch wieder die EoC-Stats aktuell sein . . .


 
... immerhin ...
Also haben sie, nachdem sie verkündet haben es sei alles in Ordnung, nur noch ca. 6 Stunden gebraucht bis es *wirklich* in Ordnung war


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Februar 2013)

*MUAHAHAHAHA* 

.... und der nächste *NULLER*


----------



## Amigafan (1. Februar 2013)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> *MUAHAHAHAHA*
> 
> .... und der nächste *NULLER*




 . . . aber *nur* bei EoC!

 Stanford liefert aktualisierte Stats  - Kakao-Stats ebenso!

Hätte oben besser schreiben sollen:
 . . . - damit werden *wohl* ab 19:00 Uhr . . .


----------



## Amigafan (1. Februar 2013)

Es wird immer "besser":

Die Stat-Server sind schon wieder down!  


Edit:
Es wird daran gearbeitet, weil der erste Fix nicht funzt . . . 
Known stats issue under investigation


----------



## nfsgame (1. Februar 2013)

Kleines Update von mir: Ich muss hier gerade nen wenig lüften, weil mein Netzteil meines Faltknechts der Meinung war, das Zimmer müsste mal ein anderes Aroma besitzen... Ich hoffe, dass nichts in Mitleidenschaft gezogen wurde...


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Februar 2013)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Kleines Update von mir: Ich muss hier gerade nen wenig lüften, weil mein Netzteil meines Faltknechts der Meinung war, das Zimmer müsste mal ein anderes Aroma besitzen... Ich hoffe, dass nichts in Mitleidenschaft gezogen wurde...



ich wünsch Dir Glück ...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Februar 2013)

@nfsgame: Ich drück dir beide Daumen.


----------



## Amigafan (2. Februar 2013)

*@nfsgame*

Ich wünsche Dir Glück und drücke Dir ebenfalls einen Daumen - den 2. brauche ich zum Schreiben  


BTW:

Die 7660er WU´s (4431 Basispunkte) benötigen eine *relativ große* Bandbreite des PCIE-Slots zum Falten.
Ein PCIE-Slot 2.0 mit nur 4 Lanes ist nicht ausreichend:

GTX560Ti 448 (865/1980/1730 MHz)  mit 4 Lanes: ca.    9K PPD 
GTX560Ti 448 (865/1980/1730 MHz) mit 8 Lanes: ca. 23K PPD 

Dieser Unterschied ergibt sich nicht beim Falten von 807xer WU´s, 762xer WU´s sind bis jetzt noch nicht "getestet" (auch wegen Ermangelung derselben)


----------



## Thosch (2. Februar 2013)

... interessant ...  ...


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Februar 2013)

... muss wohl irgendwo ein Nest sein - mit 807x-ern
Ich seh auf meinen vielen Rechnern kaum was anderes und so langsam gehen sie mir gewaltig auf den Keks

Nicht, dass sie SOOOO schlecht wären; aber sie lasten die GraKa suboptimal aus (bis 10 KPPD pro Tag weniger)...
- - -ausserdem "reissen" sie irgendwie auch die Leistung der CPU runter
vor allem die "Vor-Sandy_Ivi-Generation" ist davon betroffen

Sch****ade eigentlich


----------



## mattinator (3. Februar 2013)

Gleicht sich ein wenig aus, da die PPD/W günstiger sind.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Februar 2013)

Für einen Gelegenheits-GPU-Falter wie mich sind die P807* noch ganz praktisch: dauert nicht so lange wie die anderen und haben eine schön lange Deadline > ich faltet immer wieder mal mehrere Tag an den WUs nicht weiter.


----------



## Amigafan (3. Februar 2013)

mattinator schrieb:


> Gleicht sich ein wenig aus, da die PPD/W günstiger sind.



Das kann ich leider so  nicht bestätigen, denn:
Der Gesamtverbrauch beim Falten einer 807xer WU sinkt zwar um etwa 55W pro Graka, gleichzeitig verringern sich aber auch die PPD um etwa 9K pro Graka.
Berechne ich jetzt den Gesamtverbrauch in Bezug auf die PPD, ergibt sich folgende "Effizienz":

i7 875K mit Core-A3-WU und 2x GTX560Ti 448 mit *807x*er WU: etwa 550W bei 60K PPD, ergibt *10,9*K/100W Leistungsaufnahme
i7 875K mit Core-A3-WU und 2x GTX560Ti 448 mit *762x*er WU: etwa 660W bei 78K PPD, ergibt *11,8*K/100W Leistungsaufnahme -   q.e.d.

Damit erweist sich die 762xer WU eindeutig als effizienter . . .


----------



## Thosch (3. Februar 2013)

... hätte jetzt auch nochn Topp voller Erbsen hier ...  ...  ...


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Februar 2013)

Tja - q.e.d. - leider

Mag sein, dass die Differenz teilweise weniger gravierend ist (hängt ja auch von der CPU und ihrer WU ab) aber sie ist spürbar da



Thosch schrieb:


> ... hätte jetzt auch nochn Topp voller Erbsen hier ...  ...  ...


 
 WUSS??


----------



## mattinator (3. Februar 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Damit erweist sich die 762xer WU eindeutig als effizienter . . .


 Habe mich wohl falsch ausgedrückt: meinte mehr, dass der "Verlust" durch den geringeren Verbrauch nicht ganz so groß ist, wie es scheint.


----------



## Amigafan (4. Februar 2013)

Thosch schrieb:


> ... hätte jetzt auch nochn Topp voller Erbsen hier ...  ...  ...



Dann mach Dir ne Erbsensuppe draus . . .


----------



## crackajack (5. Februar 2013)

hab ich irgendwas verpasst oder warum vermeldet mein client seit ein paar tagen:
no appropriate work server was available
attempt to get work failed


----------



## Amigafan (5. Februar 2013)

Welchen Client in welcher Version verwendest Du?


----------



## crackajack (5. Februar 2013)

smp 6.34
das neueste vom alten!
Wurde der 6er ev. abgedreht? und ich muss den 7er wieder angucken? irgendwas hat mich an dem gestört und er wurde nach kurzem test entfernt.


----------



## Amigafan (5. Februar 2013)

Dahingehend ist mir nichts bekannt - außerdem benutze ich selbst noch den 6,34 unter Windoof (XP als auch Win7) für das SMP-Falten der CPU und habe damit keine Probleme.
Was sagt denn der Log?


----------



## wolf7 (5. Februar 2013)

was für flags setzt du denn?


----------



## picar81_4711 (6. Februar 2013)

crackajack schrieb:


> smp 6.34
> das neueste vom alten!
> Wurde der 6er ev. abgedreht? und ich muss den 7er wieder angucken? irgendwas hat mich an dem gestört und er wurde nach kurzem test entfernt.


Der 6.34 funktioniert auch bei mir einwandfrei....


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Februar 2013)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Der 6.34 funktioniert auch bei mir einwandfrei....



... und bei mir ...
Und ja, wolf7 fragt richtigerweise nach den flags


----------



## crackajack (6. Februar 2013)

-smp
also richtig extravagant.

Log:

```
[01:18:56] Completed 485000 out of 500000 steps  (97%)
[01:22:06] Completed 490000 out of 500000 steps  (98%)
[01:25:14] Completed 495000 out of 500000 steps  (99%)
[01:28:24] Completed 500000 out of 500000 steps  (100%)
[01:28:25] DynamicWrapper: Finished Work Unit: sleep=10000
[01:28:35] 
[01:28:35] Finished Work Unit:
[01:28:35] - Reading up to 3702288 from "work/wudata_02.trr": Read 3702288
[01:28:35] trr file hash check passed.
[01:28:35] edr file hash check passed.
[01:28:35] logfile size: 57571
[01:28:35] Leaving Run
[01:28:37] - Writing 3794795 bytes of core data to disk...
[01:28:38] Done: 3794283 -> 3523746 (compressed to 92.8 percent)
[01:28:38]   ... Done.
[01:28:42] - Shutting down core
[01:28:42] 
[01:28:42] Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
[01:28:46] CoreStatus = 64 (100)
[01:28:46] Sending work to server
[01:28:46] Project: 6984 (Run 0, Clone 219, Gen 101)


[01:28:46] + Attempting to send results [January 30 01:28:46 UTC]
[01:29:27] + Results successfully sent
[01:29:27] Thank you for your contribution to Folding@Home.
[01:29:27] + Number of Units Completed: 693

[01:29:31] - Preparing to get new work unit...
[01:29:31] Cleaning up work directory
[01:29:32] + Attempting to get work packet
[01:29:32] Passkey found
[01:29:32] - Connecting to assignment server
[01:29:33] + No appropriate work server was available; will try again in a bit.
[01:29:33] + Couldn't get work instructions.
[01:29:33] - Attempt #1  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.
[01:29:42] + Attempting to get work packet
[01:29:42] Passkey found
[01:29:42] - Connecting to assignment server
[01:29:42] + No appropriate work server was available; will try again in a bit.
[01:29:42] + Couldn't get work instructions.
[01:29:42] - Attempt #2  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.
```
und das ging dann bis #83 bis ich es gesehen habe.
und genau dasselbe wenn ich nun starte.

Hab gerade meinen alten "smp2"-Ordner probiert. Also eig. 1:1 dasselbe, nur überall die 2 hintendran.

Und der läuft.


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Februar 2013)

Ich habe/hatte das Problem jetzt auch mit einem Rechner

Nach Client-Putzaktion läuft er jetzt wieder


----------



## wolf7 (6. Februar 2013)

heißt das also man sollte immer die core anzahl fest mit angeben? (ist bei mir standardmäßig mit drin)


----------



## Amigafan (7. Februar 2013)

*@wolf7*


Das ist im Normalfall nicht nötig, da der Client die vorhandene Anzahl der Kerne richtig erkennt.

Ausnahme:
Du faltest mit einer ATI/AMD-Grafikkarte. 
Dann solltest Du einen Kern für diese "freihalten" und dann statt z. B. -smp 4 auf -smp 3 stellen.


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Februar 2013)

wolf7 schrieb:


> heißt das also man sollte immer die core anzahl fest mit angeben? (ist bei mir standardmäßig mit drin)


 


Amigafan schrieb:


> *@wolf7*
> Das ist im Normalfall nicht nötig, da der Client die vorhandene Anzahl der Kerne richtig erkennt.


 
Richtig, aber ...


Amigafan schrieb:


> ... Dann solltest Du einen Kern für diese "freihalten" und dann statt z. B. -smp 4 auf -smp 3 stellen.


 
In letzter Zeit kam es vor, dass AMD-Prozessoren beim Falten Probleme mit einer ungeraden Anzahl Kerne hatten
Falls das passieren sollte wäre (um beim Beispiel zu bleiben) -smp 2 besser/stabiler


----------



## PAUI (7. Februar 2013)

habe auch wieder ein Problem. muss die CPU Auslastung begrenzen, aber wie?

cpu-usage funktioniert nicht, es zeigt keine Wirkung.


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Februar 2013)

PAUI schrieb:


> habe auch wieder ein Problem. muss die CPU Auslastung begrenzen, aber wie?
> 
> cpu-usage funktioniert nicht, es zeigt keine Wirkung.



Verstehe ich dich richtig??
Du willst beim Falten dafür sorgen, dass die CPU weniger stark ausgelastet ist?
Wenn ja - eben gerade dafür ist die flag -smp *X* zuständig
Damit kannst du Kerne für die Falterei (und nur dafür) "ausschalten" und entsprechend die Last reduzieren


----------



## picar81_4711 (7. Februar 2013)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Verstehe ich dich richtig??
> Du willst beim Falten dafür sorgen, dass die CPU weniger stark ausgelastet ist?
> Wenn ja - eben gerade dafür ist die flag -smp *X* zuständig
> Damit kannst du Kerne für die Falterei (und nur dafür) "ausschalten" und entsprechend die Last reduzieren


 Entweder so oder man kann auch beim V6 die CPU-Auslastung mit "-configonly" die Prozent einstellen.


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Februar 2013)

... also entweder mag mich Stanford nicht mehr oder die Main ist down ...


----------



## PAUI (7. Februar 2013)

ja die CPU darf nur zu 75% auslgelastet werdenweil wenn ich nen Minecraft server laufen lassen und ich hab sogar schon nen nice wert von -5 angegeben bekommt er trotzdem nicht die volle leistung.

Kerne wegnehmen bringt da auch nix und wenn ich cpu-usage 75 einstelle berechnet er trotzdem mit 100%


----------



## wolf7 (7. Februar 2013)

also die Prozente Einstellung ging bei mir auch noch nie, aber über die Anzahl der Kerne, welche zum falten verwendet werden sollen, ist das eig perfekt einstellbar...


----------



## picar81_4711 (8. Februar 2013)

So, jetzt muss ich mal wieder ein wenig schwärmen: 
Als mein 980X noch die BIGs (P6903/6904) schaffte, kamen dabei ca. 95K PPD bei ca. 350W raus.
Meine GTX 690 faltet momentan im 980X die P7624/7625, dabei kommen 71K PPD raus und das auch so um die 350W!
Das ist wirklich eine gewaltige Steigerung im Vergleich vor einem Jahr. Da habe ich mit meiner übertakteten GTX 580 24K PPD geschafft bei >350W Stromverbrauch.
Und momentan falte ich so 1 bis 2mal pro Woche mit der GTX 690 und bekomm immer wieder die P7624/7625!

PS: Und die GTX 690 kostete mich nur ca. 500 Euro, rechnet man den Verkaufspreis meiner GTX 580 weg, dann sind es nur ca. 300 Euros.


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Februar 2013)

Nur um sicher zu gehen..
Die 690 *alleine* verbraucht 350W und liefert 71k PPD?


----------



## mattinator (8. Februar 2013)

Das kommt schon hin. In meinem momentanen Übergangssystem bringt die GTX 660 Ti allein knapp 40k PPD bei 200W Gesamtverbrauch des Rechners (auch 762x-er Projekte).


----------



## picar81_4711 (8. Februar 2013)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Nur um sicher zu gehen..
> Die 690 *alleine* verbraucht 350W und liefert 71k PPD?


350W=Gesamtverbrauch des Rechners


----------



## RG Now66 (8. Februar 2013)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> PS: Und die GTX 690 kostete mich nur ca. 500 Euro, rechnet man den Verkaufspreis meiner GTX 580 weg, dann sind es nur ca. 300 Euros.


Also für den Preis würde ich glatt auch eine kaufen 

(hast du noch eine übrig, die den Besitzer wechseln will?)


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Februar 2013)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> 350W=Gesamtverbrauch des Rechners


 
Aber die CPU faltet da nicht mit - oder?
*DAS* war nämlich die (etwas unglücklich formulierte) Frage


----------



## picar81_4711 (8. Februar 2013)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Aber die CPU faltet da nicht mit - oder?
> *DAS* war nämlich die (etwas unglücklich formulierte) Frage


 Nein, die CPU faltet nicht mit. Darum ja auch die 71K PPD, die nur von der Grafikkarte kommen.....


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Februar 2013)

@picar81 Danke für die Klärung

Eigentlich nicht übel das Ganze
Ich komme auf +/- die selben Werte mit 2 x GTX660Ti OC

Da du nur € 500.- (bzw. € 300.-) dafür zahlen musstest war das gar kein übler Deal 
Ansonsten ist - vorausgesetzt man hat eine moderne Plattform - der "GTX660Ti-Weg" günstiger
War aber ja schon immer so, dass die Spitze übermässig teuer ist


----------



## Amigafan (9. Februar 2013)

Ein Schwank aus dem Leben eines Falters (nicht Schmetterling, Du Nasenbär )


Im Normalfall ist es so, dass man mit Memtest86+ Speicherfehler feststellt - im Normalfall . . . 

Bei mir war es genau umgekehrt  - ich habe festgestellt, dass Memtest86+ Fehler aufweist (zumindest das Programm, welches ich von DVD gestartet habe) 
Aber der Reihe nach . . . 

Da sich mein Q9550 in letzter Zeit als ziemlich (ab-)sturzanfällig erwies, wollte ich den Speicher (2x 2GB G.Skill F2 8000CL5 DDR2-Ram) unter Zuhilfenahme von Memtest86+ V4.2 checken.
Also startete ich das Programm, welches sich auf einer sog. Rettungs-DVD befand.
Test 1-6 liefen ohne Probleme, aber ab Test 7  - beginnend mit der *1*. getesteten Speicherzelle - erhielt ich Fehlermeldungen. Für *jede* Speicherzelle eine . . .   
Da ich noch im Besitz eines 4x 1GB Kingston HyperX 8500er DDR2-Ram-Sets bin und mir nicht sicher war, dass alle 4 Riegel fehlerlos arbeiten, montierte ich Riegel für Riegel nacheinander zum Austesten - mit genau demselben Ergebnis!    

Da mir dieses Ergebnis doch ziemlich unwarscheinlich vorkam, lud ich kurzerhand sowohl Memtest86+ V4.2 als auch Memtest86 V4.1 herunter und installierte jedes auf einen USB-Stick.
Nach mehrstündigem Durchlauf mit beiden Programmen konnte ich keinen Defekt an den Speicherreigeln diagnostizieren - wohl aber den Fehler in Memtest verifizieren.   


Lohn der "Arbeit":
Im Augenblick läuft das 4x 1GB-Set - seit 2 Tagen  - und ist noch nicht "gestolpert". 

Es könnte also sein, dass einer der beiden 2GB-Riegel Kontaktprobleme hatte und diese durch das Wechseln beseitigt wurden.
Da ich aber sichergehen will, dass dieses Set tatsächlich fehlerfrei arbeitet, wird demnächst ein "Langstreckentest" erfolgen - wie gut, wenn man noch entsprechendes Equipment (gleiches Mobo, 2-Core-CPU, Graka und NT) sein Eigen nennen kann . . .


----------



## picar81_4711 (9. Februar 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Ein Schwank aus dem Leben eines Falters (nicht Schmetterling, Du Nasenbär )
> 
> 
> Im Normalfall ist es so, dass man mit Memtest86+ Speicherfehler feststellt - im Normalfall . . .
> ......


Man sollte also immer die neueste Version von Memtest86+ verwenden.
 Es könnte ja sein, das Deine Memtest-Version von DVD zu veraltet war für Deinen PC? Oder es hatte noch Fehler, die mit den neueren Versionen behoben wurden....

PS: Die aktuellste Version ist doch die 4.0, oder? Wo findest Du 4.2/4.1?
*
Nachtrag: Ok, habs jetzt auch gefunden.....*


----------



## ProfBoom (9. Februar 2013)

Bei mir lief Memtest komplett durch - keine Fehler.
Prime95 ist nach spätestens einer Stunde auf einen Fehler gestoßen. Das könntest du auch mal probieren.
Bei mir hat der Riegel allerdings nur DDR1066 nicht gemocht. Obwohl es auf dem Riegel stand.
Eine Stufe runter mit schärferen Timings war dann aber kein Problem.


----------



## Amigafan (9. Februar 2013)

*@picar81_4711*

Wenn Du richtig gelesen hättest, würdest Du feststellen, das Memtest*86+* auf DVD und das heruntergeladene Memtest*86+* dieselbe Version haben (V4.2) und ich ein weiteres Programm, nämlich Memtest*86* (*ohne* *+*)mit der Version 4.1 benutzt habe.  

Dabei ist Memtest86 vom ursprünglichen Programmierer, während Memtest86+ eine Weiterentwicklung durch Dritte darstellt (die das Programm in Eigenregie weiterentwickelt haben, weil Memtest86 eine Zeitlang ohne Updates blieb).
Derzeit sind aber beide von mir benutzten Versionen Up-to-Date . . .


A propos Up-to-Date:

Mit der neuen Version des Clienten (derzeit 7.3.2 9th Open Beta) wird es einige Änderungen geben, die dann auch das Problem von z. B. *PAUI *wegen der zu hohen Auslastung lösen werden:
1. Das Bedien-Interface ändert sich und wird demnächst im Browser laufen (Web Control).
2. Es wird einen Slider (folding power slider bar) geben, mit dem man einfach durch verschieben desselben die Systemauslastung ändern kann.
3. Es gibt einen auf dem FahViewer basierenden Bildschirmschoner.

Die vollständigen Änderungen lassen sich hier nachlesen (Englisch): FAHClient V7.3.2 released (9th Open Beta)


----------



## sebischmitz (11. Februar 2013)

Tagchen, der (noch ziemlich) Neuling mal wieder  Ich wollte mir demnächst mal ne 2. Graka fürs GPU Falten ins "Spielerchen" reinhauen, und wollte desshalb fragen was da empfehlenswert währe. (GTS 450 ist klasse, leider aber kaum gebraucht zu bekommen) Effizienz ist wichtig, sonst gibts aufn Deckel wegen der Stromrechnung. Der PC würde dann in Ferien und am Wochenende 5-9 Stunden falten, unter der Woche im 1,5-2 Stunden Betrieb auch eventuell... Allzu viel wollte ich nicht ausgeben, desshalb auch gebraucht. Die alte 9600GT hab ich zwar noch rumliegen, aber von Effizienz kann man da nicht sprechen  Dann mal her mit Vorschlägen, bin gespannt


----------



## Malkolm (11. Februar 2013)

Für ~15-20h Faltzeit pro Woche lohnt die Anschaffung einer weiteren GraKa eigentlich aus Sicht der Effizienz nicht. Die Anschaffungskosten (auch gebraucht) übersteigen die Stromkosten dabei wohl um ein Vielfaches.

Davon abgesehen sind eigentlich alle "kleinen" Nvidia sehr effiziente Falter  Eine gebrauchte 550 oder 560, bzw. deren Pendants in der 600er Reihe wären wohl eine sehr gute Wahl.


----------



## Abductee (11. Februar 2013)

Einge GTX650 ist vom Stromverbrauch her relativ effizenz.
Ansonsten 660ti oder 670.


----------



## sebischmitz (11. Februar 2013)

Ne 660ti oder 670 wäre wohl eher Ersatz für die Primäre 570  Die 6xx sind halt gebraucht schwer zu bekommen, vorallem die kleineren, aber mit den neuen NV Karten wird da wohl noch was kommen... Es gibt grad viele 280, einige 560(ti) und die ein oder andere 460 gebraucht. (Bevorzuge Forenhandel, daher die Verfügbarkeitsdaten)


----------



## PAUI (11. Februar 2013)

Also den 7.3.2 habe ich schon am laufen.
aber nur per FAHControl, wie kann ich aufem Server das Web Control nutzen?
es gehen ja keine zugangsdaten einzutragen.

*EDIT: bei der einstellung light in meinem Fall, fügt das Web Control unter Expert > Extra client options > die Option "power light" hinzu.*


----------



## mattinator (11. Februar 2013)

PAUI schrieb:


> Also den 7.3.2 habe ich schon am laufen.[/B]


 Ich habe ihn wieder "rausgeschmnissen", hat sich nicht mit meinem System und dem 313.96-er Treiber vertragen. Treiberfehler beim Start des Clients und total lagging System.


----------



## Amigafan (12. Februar 2013)

*@sebischmitz*

Wenn es um Effizienz geht, ist die neue 600er-Serie von nVidia ungeschlagen - wie Du aber selber feststellst, gibt es dort fast keine Gebrauchten - und neu kaufen entfällt, da zu teuer . . . 
"Alte" Karten vom Schlage einer GTX 280 sind - gemessen am Faltergebnis - zu ineffizient . . . 
Dasselbe gilt für die Karten der 400er-Serie (460-480), welche regelrechte Energiefresser sind . . . 
Karten der Serie 500 sind da schon effizienter, aber in Bezug auf den derzeitigen Preis wohl auch noch zu teuer (560 und "aufwärts") . . . 
Verbleibt meines Erachtens nur eine Karte, die noch relativ genügsam im Umgang mit elektrischer Energie und zudem im bezahlbaren Rahmen liegt: die GTS450


----------



## Uwe64LE (12. Februar 2013)

Welchen Preis haltet ihr denn für angemessen für eine gebrauchte GTS450?


----------



## Bumblebee (12. Februar 2013)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Welchen Preis haltet ihr denn für angemessen für eine gebrauchte GTS450?



Schwer zu sagen, kommt darauf an ob:

- es eine "nackte" Baseclock-Version ist (realistisch 40-50 €)
- OVP und übertaktet geht es wohl eher Richtung 60+€


----------



## Abductee (12. Februar 2013)

*seufz*
Der Upload einer 8101 ist bei mir heute um 00:30 Uhr bei 99,42% stehen geblieben.
Client neu gestartet und nochmal versucht zu schicken -> Server mag das Ergebnis nicht 

@Uwe
Mehr als 50-60€ würd ich nicht dafür zahlen.
Um 90€ bekommt man ja eine neue 
EVGA GeForce GTS 450 Superclocked, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini HDMI (01G-P3-1452) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Oder: Produktvergleich Gigabyte GeForce GTX 650 OC, 1GB GDDR5, VGA, 2x DVI, HDMI (GV-N650OC-1GI), KFA² GeForce GTX 650 EX OC, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini HDMI (65NGH8DL7AXX), EVGA GeForce GTX 650 Superclocked, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini HDMI (01G-P4-2652) | Geizh


----------



## wolf7 (12. Februar 2013)

kann es sein, dass es ein client update für den V7er gab? Weil der link ist mir neu, funktioniert aber wohl nur mit dem V7 nicht mit dem 6er client.
Local Folding@home Web Control


----------



## Amigafan (12. Februar 2013)

*@wolf7*

Ja, hier: V7.3.x Public Beta

Wie Du sehen kannst, befindet sich dieser Client noch im Beta-Stadium.
Wenn Du also "frustresistent" bist und keine möglichen Faltprobleme scheust, nur zu . . .


----------



## wolf7 (12. Februar 2013)

klar den probier ich eh nur zum Spaß auf meinem notebook aus^^ vorerst zumindest.

edit: merkwürdiger client... die steuerung über den browser is iwi merkwürdig und das normale FAHControl hat extrem abgespeckt...


----------



## Crymes (13. Februar 2013)

Ist eugentlich die hohe CPU-Last beim Falten mit AMD Grafikkarten behoben wurden?


----------



## PAUI (13. Februar 2013)

nein.


----------



## Schmidde (13. Februar 2013)

Lass momantan mein GTX570 auch mal wieder ein bisschen werkeln  Hab nur eben gemerkt dass das gute Stück beim falten schon leicht zum Spulenfiepen neigt  

Gibts es denn wieder einen Trick um an die "besseren" WUs zu kommen oder unterschiede bei den Cores (wie bei den 8057ern)? 
Die 7625 sieht mit >30k PPD ja schonmal ganz gut aus


----------



## Thosch (13. Februar 2013)

Kann jemand schon ne grobe "Schätzung" abgeben über die Titan-Karte ??


----------



## mattinator (13. Februar 2013)

Teeeeeuuuuueeeeerrrrrr.



Schmidde schrieb:


> Gibts es denn wieder einen Trick um an die "besseren" WUs zu kommen


 
Nicht wirklich.



Schmidde schrieb:


> Die 7625 sieht mit >30k PPD ja schonmal ganz gut aus



Wenn Du die bekommst, brauchst Du im Moment nicht zu klagen.


----------



## Amigafan (13. Februar 2013)

Schmidde schrieb:


> . . .
> Die 7625 sieht mit >30k PPD ja schonmal ganz gut aus




Damit liegt Deine GTX570 etwa auf dem Niveau meiner "besseren" GTX560Ti 448: zwischen 32,6K (7624-26) und 34K (7623)

Leider gibt es diese WU´s z. Zt nur sporadisch - oder, anders ausgedrückt: in homöopathischer Dosis  

Glücklicherweise hat heute jede GTX560 eine erwischt  - ansonsten bunt gemischt zwischen einigen 7660ern und viiiiiielen 807xern . . .


----------



## Amigafan (14. Februar 2013)

BTW:

Es gibt einige neue "gute" WU´s für den Core A3 - z. B. die 8551 mit 1689 Basepoints.
Bringt fast 34K PPD auf meinen 2700K@4,3GHz und erreicht das Niveau der 6097/6098er WU  - nur die 6099er liegt mit etwa 36K PPD derzeit noch in Front (alles unter Ubuntu 10.10)

Allerdings:
Diese WU braucht fast 12 Stunden zu Fertigstellung, ist also weniger für leistungsschwächere CPU´s geeignet, da dort sehr schnell die Faltdauer von einem Tag überschritten wird . . .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Februar 2013)

Hab heute einen persönlichen Meilenstein erreicht: Top-400


----------



## ProfBoom (14. Februar 2013)

Nett, nett 
Weiter so!


----------



## Amigafan (14. Februar 2013)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Hab heute einen persönlichen Meilenstein erreicht: Top-400


 
 . . . und ich gerade die Top 600


----------



## Muschkote (15. Februar 2013)

@Amigafan

He, dann hatte ich wohl die ersten davon. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 - du bist definitiv unser Alpha-Tester


----------



## Amigafan (15. Februar 2013)

Bei der 8564 falte ich gerade die 2. Generation (R0, C0, G2) . . . 

Bei der 8551 war es der 6. Clone (R0, C6, G0) . . .


----------



## Thosch (16. Februar 2013)

Moin@all. Meine Frage nach der Titan-Karte war dahingehend gedacht wie die Falt-Leistung sein könnte wenn man sich die Spezifikationen anschaut. Wenn die denn final, bzw echt sind. Das die teuer ist/wird hatte ich schon vorige Woche in meinem Kaffesatz gelesen.  ... mal so ne technische Gegenüberstellung wäre sicher hilfreich und interessant ... hat wer so was schon gesehen irgendwo ?


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Februar 2013)

Nun, Tosch, die DP-Berechnungs-Stärke wird nicht so sehr "kastriert" sein wie bei den "Gamer-Keplers"

Ich gehe aber (leider) davon aus, dass man für den Preis einer TITAN locker 2 "normale" Karten erwerben kann...
... die dann *zusammen* wieder gleichviel oder sogar mehr PPD erfalten können

Ist aber noch Theorie meinerseits - bald wissen wir mehr


----------



## Thosch (16. Februar 2013)

Danke für die ersten Gedanken dazu. Aaaaber 2 normale Karten = 2-fach Strom ...


----------



## Abductee (16. Februar 2013)

Sparsam wird die Titan aber auch nicht.


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Februar 2013)

Thosch schrieb:


> Danke für die ersten Gedanken dazu. Aaaaber 2 normale Karten = 2-fach Strom ...



Absolut richtig - auch wenn Abductee natürlich auch recht hat

Warten wir mal ab - erste Tests demnächst in einem Kino in ihrer Nähe


----------



## mattinator (17. Februar 2013)

Da die Chip-Basis dieselbe sein wird, werden bei entsprechend optimierter Anordnung im Gehäuse zwei (oder mehr) kleinere Kepler-Karten in Summe bzgl. Preis, Verbrauch und Temperatur / Lautstärke für Folding die bessere Wahl sein. Dazu kommt, dass bei mehreren Karten die Verteilung zwischen mehr bzw. weniger effizienten Projekten sicher günstiger ausfallen wird, da über die insgesamt größere Zahl von Projekten statistische Gesetze besser wirken.


----------



## Thosch (18. Februar 2013)

... aaaaja ... Aber mit steigender Zahl der Karten steigen theoretisch, statistisch und praktisch auch die Problem- und/oder Ausfallmöglichkeiten ... *extrem* beunruhigend ...  ... da geh ich doch erst mal auf Arbeit ...


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Februar 2013)

Thosch schrieb:


> ... da geh ich doch erst mal auf Arbeit ...



Du gehst um die Zeit auf Arbeit?? *DAS* finde ich 





> ... *extrem* beunruhigend ...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Februar 2013)

Jungs, ich brauche mal euren Rat > http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...tung-fragen-ssd-aufruesten-2.html#post5006740

Danke


----------



## Amigafan (19. Februar 2013)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Jungs, ich brauche mal euren Rat > . . .


 
Das nix wird billig, denn : Gutes Rad sein teuer . . .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Februar 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Das nix wird billig, denn : Gutes Rad sein teuer . . .


Dafür hab ich dann wieder für ein paar Jahre SSD-mässig ausgesorgt. 

Ps.: Noch nix gehört vom Verkäufer.


----------



## PAUI (19. Februar 2013)

hier für alle die gespannt sind auf GK110 XXL-Test: NVIDIA GeForce GTX Titan im 3-Way-SLI


----------



## Airboume (20. Februar 2013)

Hey Leute,
ich hab nun meine HD7970 von Sapphire gegen eine von Asus getauscht und nu funst das Folden net mehr.
Hab den Slot auch schon gelöscht und wieder eingefügt.
Er läd runter und zeigt bei Restzeit immer 22h und 36m an...

Help! Help!


----------



## Abductee (20. Februar 2013)

Grafikkartentreiber schon neu installiert?


----------



## Airboume (20. Februar 2013)

Jop. 
Zwangsweise auch wegen Downsampling. Also schon rund 5 mal.^^


----------



## Amigafan (20. Februar 2013)

*@Airboume*

Gibt es einen Log - wenn ja, kannst Du ihn posten?
Welche Graka-Treiber-Version nutzt Du?


BTW:
Endlich ist mein Quad-Channel-Ram-Set da - meinen 3930K und meinen i7 875K wird es freuen, da jeder "seinen" Speicher erhält


----------



## Airboume (20. Februar 2013)

Spoiler





```
*********************** Log Started 2013-02-20T18:39:51Z ***********************
18:39:51:************************* Folding@home Client *************************
18:39:51:      Website: http://folding.stanford.edu/
18:39:51:    Copyright: (c) 2009-2012 Stanford University
18:39:51:       Author: Joseph Coffland <joseph@cauldrondevelopment.com>
18:39:51:         Args: --lifeline 1900 --command-port=36330
18:39:51:       Config: C:/Users/X/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/config.xml
18:39:51:******************************** Build ********************************
18:39:51:      Version: 7.2.9
18:39:51:         Date: Oct 3 2012
18:39:51:         Time: 18:05:48
18:39:51:      SVN Rev: 3578
18:39:51:       Branch: fah/trunk/client
18:39:51:     Compiler: Intel(R) C++ MSVC 1500 mode 1200
18:39:51:      Options: /TP /nologo /EHa /Qdiag-disable:4297,4103,1786,279 /Ox -arch:SSE
18:39:51:               /QaxSSE2,SSE3,SSSE3,SSE4.1,SSE4.2 /Qopenmp /Qrestrict /MT /Qmkl
18:39:51:     Platform: win32 XP
18:39:51:         Bits: 32
18:39:51:         Mode: Release
18:39:51:******************************* System ********************************
18:39:51:          CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770K CPU @ 3.50GHz
18:39:51:       CPU ID: GenuineIntel Family 6 Model 58 Stepping 9
18:39:51:         CPUs: 8
18:39:51:       Memory: 15.94GiB
18:39:51:  Free Memory: 37.81MiB
18:39:51:      Threads: WINDOWS_THREADS
18:39:51:   On Battery: false
18:39:51:   UTC offset: 1
18:39:51:          PID: 6112
18:39:51:          CWD: C:/Users/X/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient
18:39:51:           OS: Windows 7 Ultimate
18:39:51:      OS Arch: AMD64
18:39:51:         GPUs: 1
18:39:51:        GPU 0: ATI:4 Tahiti XT [Radeon HD 7970]
18:39:51:         CUDA: Not detected
18:39:51:Win32 Service: false
18:39:51:***********************************************************************
18:39:51:<config>
18:39:51:  <!-- Folding Slot Configuration -->
18:39:51:  <gpu v='true'/>
18:39:51:
18:39:51:  <!-- Network -->
18:39:51:  <proxy v=':8080'/>
18:39:51:
18:39:51:  <!-- User Information -->
18:39:51:  <passkey v='********************************'/>
18:39:51:  <team v='70335'/>
18:39:51:  <user v='airboume'/>
18:39:51:
18:39:51:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
18:39:51:  <slot id='1' type='SMP'/>
18:39:51:  <slot id='0' type='GPU'/>
18:39:51:</config>
18:39:51:Trying to access database...
18:39:51:Successfully acquired database lock
18:39:51:Enabled folding slot 01: READY smp:8
18:39:51:Enabled folding slot 00: READY gpu:0:"Tahiti XT [Radeon HD 7970]"
18:39:51:WU01:FS00:Starting
18:39:51:WU01:FS00:Running FahCore: "B:\Programme\Internet & Netzwerk\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Daniel/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/ATI/R600/Core_16.fah/FahCore_16.exe -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 702 -lifeline 6112 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0
18:39:51:WU01:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 5492
18:39:51:WU01:FS00:Core PID:3108
18:39:51:WU01:FS00:FahCore 0x16 started
18:39:51:WU00:FS01:Starting
18:39:52:WU00:FS01:Running FahCore: "B:\Programme\Internet & Netzwerk\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Daniel/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/Core_a3.fah/FahCore_a3.exe -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 702 -lifeline 6112 -checkpoint 15 -np 8
18:39:52:WU00:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 7832
18:39:52:WU00:FS01:Core PID:7696
18:39:52:WU00:FS01:FahCore 0xa3 started
18:39:52:WU01:FS00:0x16:
18:39:52:WU01:FS00:0x16:*------------------------------*
18:39:52:WU01:FS00:0x16:Folding@Home GPU Core
18:39:52:WU01:FS00:0x16:Version 2.11 (Thu Dec 9 15:00:14 PST 2010)
18:39:52:WU01:FS00:0x16:
18:39:52:WU01:FS00:0x16:Compiler  : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 15.00.30729.01 for 80x86 
18:39:52:WU01:FS00:0x16:Build host: user-f6d030f24f
18:39:52:WU01:FS00:0x16:Board Type: AMD/OpenCL
18:39:52:WU01:FS00:0x16:Core      : x=16
18:39:52:WU01:FS00:0x16: Window's signal control handler registered.
18:39:52:WU01:FS00:0x16:Preparing to commence simulation
18:39:52:WU01:FS00:0x16:- Looking at optimizations...
18:39:52:WU01:FS00:0x16:- Files status OK
18:39:52:WU01:FS00:0x16:sizeof(CORE_PACKET_HDR) = 512 file=<>
18:39:52:WU01:FS00:0x16:- Expanded 44725 -> 171163 (decompressed 382.7 percent)
18:39:52:WU01:FS00:0x16:Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=44725 data_size=171163, decompressed_data_size=171163 diff=0
18:39:52:WU01:FS00:0x16:- Digital signature verified
18:39:52:WU01:FS00:0x16:
18:39:52:WU01:FS00:0x16:Project: 11292 (Run 13, Clone 5, Gen 17)
18:39:52:WU01:FS00:0x16:
18:39:52:WU01:FS00:0x16:Assembly optimizations on if available.
18:39:52:WU01:FS00:0x16:Entering M.D.
18:39:52:WU00:FS01:0xa3:
18:39:52:WU00:FS01:0xa3:*------------------------------*
18:39:52:WU00:FS01:0xa3:Folding@Home Gromacs SMP Core
18:39:52:WU00:FS01:0xa3:Version 2.27 (Dec. 15, 2010)
18:39:52:WU00:FS01:0xa3:
18:39:52:WU00:FS01:0xa3:Preparing to commence simulation
18:39:52:WU00:FS01:0xa3:- Looking at optimizations...
18:39:52:WU00:FS01:0xa3:- Files status OK
18:39:53:WU00:FS01:0xa3:- Expanded 2113640 -> 3093288 (decompressed 146.3 percent)
18:39:53:WU00:FS01:0xa3:Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=2113640 data_size=3093288, decompressed_data_size=3093288 diff=0
18:39:53:WU00:FS01:0xa3:- Digital signature verified
18:39:53:WU00:FS01:0xa3:
18:39:53:WU00:FS01:0xa3:Project: 7508 (Run 0, Clone 111, Gen 478)
18:39:53:WU00:FS01:0xa3:
18:39:53:WU00:FS01:0xa3:Assembly optimizations on if available.
18:39:53:WU00:FS01:0xa3:Entering M.D.
18:39:53:Server connection id=1 on 0.0.0.0:36330 from 127.0.0.1
18:39:54:WU01:FS00:0x16:Tpr hash 01/wudata_01.tpr:  3948616889 3749003614 4228578056 652755822 3358943978
18:39:54:WU01:FS00:0x16:Working on ALZHEIMER DISEASE AMYLOID
18:39:54:WU01:FS00:0x16:Client config unavailable.
18:39:54:WU01:FS00:0x16:Starting GUI Server
18:39:59:WU00:FS01:0xa3:Using Gromacs checkpoints
18:39:59:WU00:FS01:0xa3:Mapping NT from 8 to 8 
18:40:07:WU00:FS01:0xa3:Resuming from checkpoint
18:40:07:WU00:FS01:0xa3:Verified 00/wudata_01.log
18:40:07:WU00:FS01:0xa3:Verified 00/wudata_01.trr
18:40:07:WU00:FS01:0xa3:Verified 00/wudata_01.xtc
18:40:07:WU00:FS01:0xa3:Verified 00/wudata_01.edr
18:40:08:WU00:FS01:0xa3:Completed 193910 out of 500000 steps  (38%)
```




Ansonsten den neusten Treiber drauf.^^


----------



## Amigafan (20. Februar 2013)

*@Airboume*

Also ein Treiber der Versions-Klasse 13 . . . 

Genau dort liegt das Problem - genauer: im OpenCL-Treiber des damit installierten SDK´s.
Dieser ist fürs Falten ungeeignet bzw. untauglich und bescheert nur Probleme - eines davon zeigt sich bei dir (stagnierender "Faltfortschritt" )

Da im Forum das Problem schon häufiger aufgetreten ist, findest Du hier die Lösung:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...70335/257718-hd-7970-faltet-nur-auf-40-a.html

Beachte bitte bei der Neuinstallation unbedingt den Hinweis auf die *benutzerdefinierte Installation*!

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Airboume (20. Februar 2013)

Danke soweit - ich probieren.


----------



## Amigafan (20. Februar 2013)

Zur Info:

Der Client in der Version  7.3.6 ist nun offiziell "Released" und kann ab sofort heruntergeladen werden - er unterstützt unter Linux 64Bit auch big-WU´s.

Es spricht aber im Augenblick nichts dagegen, die Version 7.2.9 beizubehalten.
Denn:
In der Bedienung hat sich manches verändert und ist nicht unbedingt intuitiv erfassbar - "Anlaufschwierigkeiten" sind also "vorprogrammiert"


----------



## Airboume (20. Februar 2013)

Bei mir funst das gerad immernoch nicht, aber ich werds erst morgen oder übermorgen weiterversuchen. Muss mich gerad doch noch um Wichtigeres kümmern. ^^
Aber danke soweit


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Februar 2013)

Btw. willkommen auf der *2500*-sten Seite von der "neuen" RuKa


----------



## Uwe64LE (20. Februar 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Zur Info:
> 
> Der Client in der Version  7.3.6 ist nun offiziell "Released" ...
> In der Bedienung hat sich manches verändert und ist nicht unbedingt intuitiv erfassbar - "Anlaufschwierigkeiten" sind also "vorprogrammiert"



Nachdem ich gerade mal wieder Probleme mit 7.2.9 hatte (FAHcontrol steht auf update, clients rechnen im Hintergrund weiter, man kann aber weder was einstellen, noch einzeln anhalten etc. ),
hab ich den 7.3.6 mehr oder weniger unfreiwillig gezogen.

Im Moment blick ich gar nicht durch. CPU atomatisch auf 7 statt 8 Kerne, GPU pausiert ohne Grund. "Anlaufschwierigkeiten" ist also noch milde ausgedrückt 

Und das 500 Punkte vor meinem nächsten Milestone


----------



## wolf7 (20. Februar 2013)

weiß ja net, wies bei der final ist, aber bei der beta konnte bzw. musste/sollte man das FAHcontrol extra starten. Standardmäßig ging nur diese total unübersichtliche Browser Page auf... FAHcontrol hat zwar auch weng abgespeckt, ist aber im großen und ganzen noch das gleiche. (ich bin übrigens wieder zurück zur 7.2.9)

Theoretisch soll bestimmt dieser Schieberegler oben im browser halt alles einfacher machen...


----------



## Amigafan (21. Februar 2013)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Nachdem ich gerade mal wieder Probleme mit 7.2.9 hatte (FAHcontrol steht auf update, clients rechnen im Hintergrund weiter, man kann aber weder was einstellen, noch einzeln anhalten etc. ),
> hab ich den 7.3.6 mehr oder weniger unfreiwillig gezogen.
> 
> Im Moment blick ich gar nicht durch. CPU atomatisch auf 7 statt 8 Kerne, GPU pausiert ohne Grund. "Anlaufschwierigkeiten" ist also noch milde ausgedrückt
> ...




Der Client steht bei Dir auf Stufe medium, das bedeutet:
 - der CPU-Client faltet mit einem Core weniger als max. Coreanzahl
 - der GPU-Client faltet erst, wenn der Computer etwa 5 min. idelt

Du solltest den "Power-Slider" (ich glaub sichtbar im Expert-Modus) auf Power:Full stellen, dann funktioniert das Falten wie mit dem  Client 7.2.9 . . .


----------



## Uwe64LE (21. Februar 2013)

Hab es inzwischen auch raus gefunden. Im tray Advanced Control auswählen, dadurch sieht man den gewohnten FAH Client statt des web interfaces.
Rechtsklick auf GPU und Anweisung "fold" waren ergebnislos. Schieberegler auf full bewirkt sowohl  core=8 als auch GPU = fold 

Dumm nur, dass mein Rechner jetzt extrem hängt und ich z.B. den Text erst sehe, wenn ich die Zeile fertig geschrieben habe.
Gehe ich wieder auf medium, schaltet sicher die GPU wieder ab (die hat nämlich schon 2 Stunden im IDLE gehangen)


----------



## Amigafan (21. Februar 2013)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> . . .
> 
> Dumm nur, dass mein Rechner jetzt extrem hängt und ich z.B. den Text erst sehe, wenn ich die Zeile fertig geschrieben habe.
> . . .


 
Genau deshalb startet der Client mit Einstellung Power:medium . . .


----------



## Uwe64LE (21. Februar 2013)

Trotzdem nicht OK. Vorher hatte ich die Probleme bei 8 Kernen und GPU ja auch nicht.

Aber ich merke gerade, dass das Teil sowieso spinnt. Hab jetzt CPU aus und GPU volle Pulle.
TPF sinkt auf 3 sec, ich kann der WU zusehen und hab 38,5 Millionen PPD 
Im Log bin ich aber gerade erst von 46 auf 47% .... deswegen ist die Anzeige jetzt bei 99,99%
stehen geblieben 
Schade auch


----------



## Amigafan (21. Februar 2013)

Hmmm - sind zwar "nur"  3,86Mio PPD - aber ich bräuchte dafür 279 GTS450 mit 850/2000/1700 MHz . . .


----------



## wolf7 (21. Februar 2013)

Wundern würde es mich nur, wenn das so auch im log stehen würde... weil da stehen ja die "echten" Prozente drin, die er berechnet. Dass FAHControl sich mal "verrechnet" ist ja gar net so selten, was die Zeit etc. angeht. Ich mag das neue trotzdem net, vor allem den schieberegler der empfielt mir für mein Notebook glaub ich Idle oder Light...

yay und ne neue website. kann mir mal jemand erklären, wieso ein neues Design einer Website in gefühlten 9 von 10 Fällen hässlicher ist, als das vorherige?


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Februar 2013)

wolf7 schrieb:


> yay und ne neue website. kann mir mal jemand erklären, wieso ein neues Design einer Website in gefühlten 9 von 10 Fällen hässlicher ist, als das vorherige?



Gefällt mir übrigens auch nicht - btw.


----------



## hbf878 (21. Februar 2013)

ich hab mal ne frage: ich falte mit einem i5 und einer gt220. mit dem i5 läuft alles bestens, aber bei der gt220 werden im folding@home-programm (also wenn man im tray auf advanced control klickt) bei base credit, estimated credit und estimated ppd UNKNOWN angezeigt. krieg ich trotzdem (bonus)punkte dafür?

hbf


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Februar 2013)

hbf878 schrieb:


> ich hab mal ne frage: ich falte mit einem i5 und einer gt220. mit dem i5 läuft alles bestens, aber bei der gt220 werden im folding@home-programm (also wenn man im tray auf advanced control klickt) bei base credit, estimated credit und estimated ppd UNKNOWN angezeigt. krieg ich trotzdem (bonus)punkte dafür?
> 
> hbf



Also erstmal:
Bonuspunkte gibt es (momentan) nur für *CPU*-Folding

Zum zweiten:
Wieviele % von der WU hast du schon erfaltet?? (kann gut sein, dass es am Anfang noch UNKNOWN ist)


----------



## hbf878 (21. Februar 2013)

ich hab schon ca 20 WUs damit gefaltet, und da stand immer nur UNKNOWN, egal wie weit der fortschritt war...

wenn es fürs gpu-falten keine bonuspunkte gibt, wieso sollte man es den dann machen? ich krieg ~9WUs/Tag a 350P ~ 3200 Punkte für 58W, aber bei der CPU 15000P für 77W? das lohnt sich doch gar nicht? ich dachte, gpus wären effizienter, oder liegt das am alter der gt220?

hbf


----------



## Amigafan (21. Februar 2013)

hbf878 schrieb:


> ich hab mal ne frage: ich falte mit einem i5 und einer gt220. mit dem i5 läuft alles bestens, aber bei der gt220 werden im folding@home-programm (also wenn man im tray auf advanced control klickt) bei base credit, estimated credit und estimated ppd UNKNOWN angezeigt. krieg ich trotzdem (bonus)punkte dafür?
> 
> hbf


 

Nur so nebenbei bemerkt:

Ihr kennt Eure Konfig, Eure laufenden Programme und Programmversionen - wir nicht!

Tut uns bitte einen Gefallen und gebt uns zumindest die "Grundinfos" darüber - meine Glaskugel ist nämlich noch immer in Reparatur . . .  

Anhand Deiner Beschreibung gehe ich davon aus, dass Du die neue Version des 7er Clienten, nämlich 7.3.6 benutzt.
Dort findest Du im "*Advanced Control*" einen sog. "*Power-Slider*" - dieser steht *per Default* auf *MEDIUM*.
Diese Einstellung bewirkt, dass die Grafikkarte *erst nach etwa 5-minütigen Idle* zu falten beginnt - daher steht auch bei den Punkten unknown.
Daher kann man den Power-Slider auch auf *POWER* stellen, dann faltet die Graka sofort mit - mit dem Nachteil, dass die Anzeige stärker oder schwächer "hakt" bzw. "lagt" . . .


----------



## hbf878 (21. Februar 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Anhand Deiner Beschreibung gehe ich davon aus, dass Du die neue Version des 7er Clienten, nämlich 7.3.6 benutzt.


es ist 7.3.5. ich hab den blöden about-button übersehen , schieber steht auf auf full. 

die grafikarte faltet, aber trotzdem stehen keine punkte da. hier mal ein screenshot:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber vielleicht soll das ja auch so sein, deshalb frag ich 

hbf


----------



## mattinator (21. Februar 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Genau deshalb startet der Client mit Einstellung Power:medium . . .


 
Genau deshalb habe ich den neuen Client erstmal gecanceld. Vermutlich wird es mit Power:medium auch nur medium PPD geben. Mit dem 7.2.9-er Client bekomme ich ohne Lags volle PPD.


----------



## picar81_4711 (21. Februar 2013)

Naja, jetzt hab ich auch mal den neuen V7.3.6 probiert. Bin nicht begeistert....  Hoffentlich wird der V6 noch lange unterstützt. Aber da die neuen BIGs(8101/8102er) auf dem V6 laufen gehe ich davon aus, dass der auch noch weiterhin unterstützt wird. Den V7.2.9 verwende ich momentan für meine Grafikkarte zum falten


----------



## Amigafan (22. Februar 2013)

Die WU´s der Reihe 85xx für Core A3 sind wirklich gut. 
So erfaltet mein 3930K (4,36GHz LuKü, aber nur Triple-Channel) mit einer 8561 z. Zt etwa 55,6K PPD - für "normale" - nicht big-WU´s ein sehr gutes Ergebnis  
Damit liegt er nur etwa 35K PPD hinter einer 6901 und etwa 45K PPD hinter einer 8101 - allerdings 85K PPD hinter einer 8102 . . .


----------



## mattinator (22. Februar 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Die WU´s der Reihe 85xx für Core A3 sind wirklich gut.
> So erfaltet mein 3930K (4,36GHz LuKü, aber nur Triple-Channel) mit einer 8561 z. Zt etwa 55,6K PPD - für "normale" - nicht big-WU´s ein sehr gutes Ergebnis


 Die (Folding-)Welt ist ungerecht. Mein 3770K "kaut" atm mit ca. 11K PPD an einer 8077 rum und das geht mindestens schon die ganze Woche so.


----------



## Amigafan (22. Februar 2013)

Mysteriös . . . 

Seit 17:00 Uhr versucht mein i7 875K (WinDoof) über Client 6.34 eine neue WU zu bekommen - auch mehrfacher Neustart des Clienten half nichts.
Aber:
Unter Client 7.2.9 bekommt er sofort eine WU - natürlich für Core A4 (7808) und nicht weiterhin 85xxer WU´s für Core A3  

Edit:
Sollte die Version 6.34 unter WinDoof nicht mehr unterstützt werden, wird CPU-Falten unter diesem Betriebssystem noch ineffektiver (durch die schei* WU´s für Core A4) und damit für mich schon uninteressant . . .


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Februar 2013)

.... also meine kauen (teilweise) auf 85xx-ern rum - unter 6.34


----------



## Amigafan (23. Februar 2013)

mattinator schrieb:


> Die (Folding-)Welt ist ungerecht. Mein 3770K "kaut" atm mit ca. 11K PPD an einer 8077 rum und das geht mindestens schon die ganze Woche so.


 
Da muß ich Dir leider beipflichten - und 11K PPD für einen 3770K sind schon ziemlich katastrophal. 
Selbst mein i7 875K macht - obwohl er gerade eine A4-Core-WU "kaut" (7808) bei 3,8GHz mehr Punkte - auf nur 7 "Kernen" und Singlechannel-Ram . . . 
Der bekommt seinen 2. Ram-Riegel erst, wenn ich hier raus bin


----------



## Amigafan (23. Februar 2013)

Update:

Die Probleme meines V6.34er Clienten unter WinXP sind gelöst - mußte ihn nur neu herunterladen und in den bestehenden Fah-Ordner kopieren.
Der existierende Client gleicher Version wollte - warum auch immer - einfach nicht mehr . . . 

Und nachdem die CPU wieder Dual-Channel-Zugriff hat, kann sie ungestört weitere 85xxer WU´s falten


----------



## hbf878 (24. Februar 2013)

kann man dem aktuellen client per kommandozeile sagen, mit wievielen cpu-kernen gefaltet werden soll?


----------



## Abductee (24. Februar 2013)

Warum willst du das über die Kommandozeile machen?


----------



## hbf878 (24. Februar 2013)

ich würde gerne fah auf einem arbeits-pc installieren. auf dem pc wird tagsüber unregelmäßig gearbeitet. ich hätte es gerne, dass der pc nachts angeht und dann mit 4 kernen (der pc hat einen quadcore) faltet und tagsüber, wenn daran gearbeitet wird, mit 2 kernen faltet, damit die arbeit nicht behindert wird. die einstellungen in der grafischen benutzeroberfläche erscheinen mir dafür nicht geeignet. 
ich hatte daher an ein skript gedacht, das beim einloggen eines benutzers fah mit jeweils 2 oder 4 threads gestartet wird. der pc würde dann jeden abend gegen 10 oder so "aufgeweckt" werden. tagsüber würde er nur dann angeschaltet werden, wenn er gebraucht wird. das logon-skript könnte dann so aussehen:

wenn es nach 22 uhr ist:
überprüfe, ob fah schon läuft, wenn ja: beenden
starte fah mit 4 threads 
ruhezustand in 9 std
warte 9 std
beende fah

wenn es vor 22 uhr ist:
wenn fah nicht läuft: starte fah mit 2 threads <-hier bräuchte ich die kommandozeilen-option


----------



## Abductee (24. Februar 2013)

Ich könnte mich täuschen, du kannst aber den FAH-Client unter verschiedenen Windows-Usern installieren und dann wird auch nur mit der jeweils gespeicherten Kernanzahl gestartet.


----------



## mattinator (24. Februar 2013)

Den Folding-Client als Dienst installieren und über die Aufgabenplanung mittels der Remote-Schnittstelle (https://fah-web.stanford.edu/projects/FAHClient/wiki/ClientRemoteInterface) die entsprechenden Kommandos an den Client senden (z.B. mit PuTTY).


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Februar 2013)

hbf878 schrieb:


> ich würde gerne fah auf einem arbeits-pc installieren.



Auch wenn das eigentlich logisch ist ....

Der Arbeitgeber weiss Bescheid und ist einverstanden??


----------



## hbf878 (24. Februar 2013)

mattinator schrieb:


> Den Folding-Client als Dienst installieren und über die Aufgabenplanung mittels der Remote-Schnittstelle (https://fah-web.stanford.edu/projects/FAHClient/wiki/ClientRemoteInterface) die entsprechenden Kommandos an den Client senden (z.B. mit PuTTY).


verstehe ich das richtig, dass man die kommandos dann von einem anderen pc sendet? das würde dann ja heißen, dass dieser pc dann auch an sein müsste, um die kommandos zu senden, oder? (was ich gerne häte wäre halt, dass der pc das völlig von alleine macht, ohne dass man den manuell starten oder umkonfigurieren muss o.ä.)



> Ich könnte mich täuschen, du kannst aber den FAH-Client unter verschiedenen Windows-Usern installieren und dann wird auch nur mit der jeweils gespeicherten Kernanzahl gestartet.


ja, man müsste unter verschiedenen benutzern unterschiedliche konfigurationen speichern könne. allerdings wüsste ich nicht, wie man dann zeitgesteuert automatisch den "richtigen" benutzer anmeldet . 

wie auch immer, ich werden jetzt einfach fah nur nachts, dann aber mit 4 threads laufen lassen . die 2 threads tagsüber bringen eh nicht viel mehr. 

der arbeits-pc is übrigens ein privater pc, der zum arbeiten genutzt wird.


----------



## Uwe64LE (25. Februar 2013)

Wenn er nachts mit 4 Kernen und während der Arbeit nur mit 2 Kernen falten soll, verstehe ich den ganzen Aufwand nicht.

Installier den neuen client und starte ihn. Er läuft auf medium mit 3 Kernen. Wenn das deine Arbeit behindert, schieb den Regler 
auf light und gut.
Wenn du Feierabend machst, schiebst du den Regler auf full und der client arbeitet mit allen 4 Kernen.

Falls der Rechner am Wochenende nicht durchfalten soll, setzt du die letzte WU am Freitag auf finish und lässt den Rechner
nach dessen Abarbeitung automatisch runterfahren.

Ein skript wäre ja entweder zeitbezogen (machst du jeden Tag um die gleiche Zeit Feierabend? ) oder müsste verschiedene 
Parameter abfragen. Wie du das oben geplant hast, macht das IMO keinen Sinn, da du keine Rücksicht auf den Bonus nimmst.


----------



## Abductee (25. Februar 2013)

Wer benützt denn von euch den neuesten Beta Client 7.3.6 unter Linux?

Bisher hab ich beim Installieren vom Client den Autostart nicht angehakt.
Anschließend Fahcontrol installiert und bei den Settings den Haken gesetzt das er den Client automatisch starten soll.

Mit der neuen Version gibts den Haken bei Fahcontrol nicht mehr.
Mir absolut unverständlich wie man so was wegrationalisieren kann.
Muss ich den Client jetzt mit der Hand über die Konsole starten?


----------



## Amigafan (25. Februar 2013)

Abductee schrieb:


> . . .
> Muss ich den Client jetzt mit der Hand über die Konsole starten?



Vielleicht hilft ja auch anschubsen oder mit dem Fuß treten? 

Sorry, keine Ahnung - ich benutze solch "neumodisches Zeug" nicht . . .  - noch nicht  
Unter Linux bleibt der 6.34er, solange er unterstützt wird


----------



## picar81_4711 (25. Februar 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> .........- ich benutze solch "neumodisches Zeug" nicht . . .  - noch nicht
> Unter Linux bleibt der 6.34er, solange er unterstützt wird


Jo, der 6.34 ist immer noch der Beste!


----------



## PAUI (27. Februar 2013)

Also ich nutze den 7.3.6 unter Linux, ohne Probleme. Regler steht auf Light. man kann ja zur Not noch die Kerne anpassen.
entweder diese optionen hier setzen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder per _"update_-_rc_.d fahclient defaults"
ihn wieder im autostart einfügen, würde aber ersteres zuerst empfehlen.


----------



## Abductee (27. Februar 2013)

Das funktioniert leider nicht, ohne einen laufenden FAHClient komm ich nicht mal in die Spalte.

Ich habs jetzt mit einer Verknüpfung gelöst.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schön find ich das aber trotzdem nicht, vor allem weil die Pause und Start Buttons auch nicht mehr da sind.
(Geht nur noch über den Rechtsklick auf den Slot)


----------



## PAUI (27. Februar 2013)

na aber wenn er läuft kannste doch die settings ändern?

ich finde das gut das die Generell Buttons weggenommen wurden. so kann man wenigstens jeden Slot einzeln starten.

z.b nur Graka oder nur smp.


----------



## Abductee (27. Februar 2013)

Meine Einstellungen bei den Extra client options unterscheiden sich bis auf deinen Eintrag vom assignment-servers nicht von den meinen und er wird nicht automatisch gestartet.
Ich hab nur noch zusätzlich ein child=true drinnen. (Werkszustand)


----------



## PAUI (27. Februar 2013)

das child=true habe ich auch.

da geht dann nur noch _"update_-_rc_.d fahclient defaults" oder "_update_-_rc_.d FAHClient defaults"

damit wird ein autostart eintrag in jeden rc ordner 0 -6 erstellt wodurch er in den default init states gestartet wird.
also z.b. init 2 in den man sich ja immer befindet.

init 6 wäre z.b. herunterfahren.


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Februar 2013)

Nicht erschrecken wegen meinen Falt-Zahlen
Castle-Bumblestein wird nun endlich "geflickt" (der Wasserschaden) und ist daher weitestgehend stromlos


----------



## Abductee (28. Februar 2013)

Kann die örtliche Feuerwehr nicht mit einem Notstromaggregat aushelfen?

http://www.ffgf.at/FFGF_Fuhrpark/Fuhrpark_Fotos/STROMA.jpg


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Februar 2013)

Abductee schrieb:


> Kann die örtliche Feuerwehr nicht mit einem Notstromaggregat aushelfen?



Hehe  nette Idee - aber nein, nicht wirklich


----------



## Amigafan (28. Februar 2013)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Hehe  nette Idee - aber nein, nicht wirklich



Es hätte nämlich zu wenig Leistung . . .


----------



## Shizophrenic (2. März 2013)

Kurze Noob frage: was hab ich von ner GTX 670 4GB in zu erwarten im Gegensatz zu ner gtx 580? Sind die Faltzahlen da schlechter?


----------



## mattinator (2. März 2013)

Shizophrenic schrieb:


> Sind die Faltzahlen da schlechter?


 Sollten besser sein, es sei denn, es kommen noch mal 8057-er Projekte für den 2.22-er Core (Folding@Home Stats und PPD vergleich).


----------



## Bumblebee (2. März 2013)

Shizophrenic schrieb:


> Kurze Noob frage: was hab ich von ner GTX 670 4GB in zu erwarten im Gegensatz zu ner gtx 580? Sind die Faltzahlen da schlechter?



Habe ich (noch) keine wirklich brauchbaren Zahlen zu

Aus der Hüfte geschossen würde ich sagen "etwa Gleichstand"
Hängt aber stark auch davon ab ob du PCI-E 3.0-Mobo hast oder nicht und welche WU die Karte kaut

Beispiel:
Bei einer (nicht so dollen) 804x ist der Unterschied zwischen einer GTX660Ti und einer GTX560Ti marginal
Wenn man dann aber eine (zum Bleistift) 7622 faltet ist der Unterschied bis 10000 PPD


----------



## sc59 (2. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

GTX670 2GB @1202MHz

In wieweit kann durch die PCIE Anbindung eine PPD Erhöhung erfolgen.
Ist hier soviel ruhendes Potenzial vorhanden (PCI-E2 -> PCI-E3)  ?
greetz sc59


----------



## Bumblebee (3. März 2013)

sc59 schrieb:


> Ist hier soviel ruhendes Potenzial vorhanden (PCI-E2 -> PCI-E3) ?
> greetz sc59



Nun, es ist meine Erfahrung, dass eine 660er mit einer guten WU einiges mehr an PPD erfaltet; 10KPPD ist allerdings die Ausnahme und nicht die Regel
6-7 KPPD liegen aber durchaus drinne 

N.B. Seid ihr alle "out of space"??
Seit 24 Stunden *nicht ein* Post hier


----------



## Amigafan (3. März 2013)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> . . .
> 
> N.B. Seid ihr alle "out of space"??
> Seit 24 Stunden *nicht ein* Post hier



Nein - im Outer-Space


----------



## wolf7 (4. März 2013)

oh noeees. war im urlaub und meine VMware hat iwi die Internetverbindung verloren vier Tage oder so hat das ding sich umsonst gelangweilt oder so

so ein mist eh...

edit: und das erste, was er macht, ist ne alte WU zu verschicken, klasse also auch noch da Punkte verloren...


----------



## Bumblebee (4. März 2013)

wolf7 schrieb:


> oh noeees. war im urlaub und meine VMware hat iwi die Internetverbindung verloren vier Tage oder so hat das ding sich umsonst gelangweilt oder so



Ja, deine (EoC-)Grafik sieht ned so schön aus; aber das bessert ja nun wieder


----------



## wolf7 (4. März 2013)

fünf tage unnötigerweise verloren, nur wegen einem dummen VMware Bug...


----------



## Uwe64LE (4. März 2013)

Ich melde mich nach meinem Umzug auch zurück.
Nach 7 Nullern ging eben die erste Kiste wieder ans Netz.
Die zweite folgt dann morgen.


----------



## picar81_4711 (4. März 2013)

wolf7 schrieb:


> fünf tage unnötigerweise verloren, nur wegen einem dummen VMware Bug...


Sowas ist sehr ärgerlich. Ich lasse meine Falter auch nicht einen Tag aus den Augen...wird immer mittels HFM kontrolliert, ob auch noch alles faltet...


----------



## mihapiha (5. März 2013)

Ich werde mich wieder mal für unbestimmte Zeit aus dem Team zurückziehen. Wann und ob ich wieder für dieses Team falte weiß ich noch nicht, aber ich melde mich. 
Es kommt noch eine große P8103 WU in dieses team (also rund 400,000 Punkte). 

Viel Spaß beim Falten und liebe Grüße
mihapiha


----------



## Bumblebee (5. März 2013)

mihapiha schrieb:


> Ich werde mich wieder mal für unbestimmte Zeit aus dem Team zurückziehen. Wann und ob ich wieder für dieses Team falte weiß ich noch nicht, aber ich melde mich.
> Es kommt noch eine große P8103 WU in dieses team (also rund 400,000 Punkte).
> 
> Viel Spaß beim Falten und liebe Grüße
> mihapiha



Rein interessehalber - gibts einen spezifischen Grund?
Keinen Bock mehr auf uns? oder gar nicht falten? *grübel*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. März 2013)

Mal was nicht mit Falten zu tun hat:
Gestern hab ich meine Samsung 840 Pro bekommen, läuft jetzt zwar (Windoof wollte die Laufwerksbuchstaben neu verteilen), aber ein ganz schön grosses Stück unter ihrer Möglichkeiten:
Sequenziell Lesen 305MB/s (540MB/s), Sequeziell Schreiben 381MB/s (520MB/s), IOPS Lesen 9'021 (100'000), IOPS Schreiben 25'604 (90'000).

Kann man den Angabe des Samsung Magiclean (oder so ähnlich) trauen?

Die SSD hängt an einem SATA-3-Anschluss mit einem SATA-3-Kabel.
Momentan ist der IDE-Modus aktiv da mir der AHCI nach der Windows-Anmeldung irgendwie hängen bleibt.
Treiber des Mainbords sind die aktuellsten für mein Board, aber sind selber nicht mehr wirklich Uptoday (1.4.2010).

Habt ihr ein paar gute Vorschläge oder soll ich mich mal im SSD-Unterforum tumeln gehn?

Ps. Schreib hier damit hier wieder was los ist, die letzten Tag waren ja sehr ruhig.


@mihapiha: Wir heulen wie die Schloßhunde wen du gehst.


----------



## wolf7 (5. März 2013)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Mal was nicht mit Falten zu tun hat:
> Gestern hab ich meine Samsung 840 Pro bekommen, läuft jetzt zwar (Windoof wollte die Laufwerksbuchstaben neu verteilen), aber ein ganz schön grosses Stück unter ihrer Möglichkeiten:
> Sequenziell Lesen 305MB/s (540MB/s), Sequeziell Schreiben 381MB/s (520MB/s), IOPS Lesen 9'021 (100'000), IOPS Schreiben 25'604 (90'000).
> 
> ...


 
IDE ist die pure verschwendung und wohl bei dir der Flaschenhals. Der AHCI Modus ist Pflicht für eine SSD! Ansonsten verschenkst du extrem viel Potential. Punkt zwei: welcher Sata3 Controller? einer der vom Chipsatz gestellt wird? (also AMD oder Intel) oder so ein Marvel? Weil die von Marvel sind für SSDs als Betriebssytemplatte nicht geeignet, da lahme Zugriffszeiten usw. Da sollte der Sata2 Intel oder AMD Chipsatz bevorzugt werden. In den Benchmarks müssten die von Marvel allerdings auch recht ordentlich abschneiden. Von daher so lange du eine noch nicht gar so alte CPU hast, liegts definitiv am IDE Modus. Kann dir nur dringend raten, den irgendwie umzustellen, gibt dazu auch einige Tuts im netz...


----------



## Malkolm (5. März 2013)

Problem mit AHCI und IDE ist aber, dass du wohl nicht um eine Neuinstallation von Windows herumkommst.


----------



## wolf7 (5. März 2013)

Malkolm schrieb:


> Problem mit AHCI und IDE ist aber, dass du wohl nicht um eine Neuinstallation von Windows herumkommst.


 
die Umstellung ging schon unter XP, also sollte sie wohl unter 7 kein größeres Problem darstellen... und eine SSD im IDE Modus als Betriebssystem HDD laufen zu lassen ist eine Verschwendung.

zb. hier eine Anleitung für Windows 7. (oder von der c't)


----------



## mihapiha (5. März 2013)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Rein interessehalber - gibts einen spezifischen Grund?
> Keinen Bock mehr auf uns? oder gar nicht falten? *grübel*


 
Gibt keinen spezifischen Grund. Aber vielleicht habe ich mit dem Verkauf wo anderes mehr Glück...
(Oder zumindest mit vermieten des Rechners)



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @mihapiha: Wir heulen wie die Schloßhunde wen du gehst.


 
So schlimm ist es ja auch nicht. Ich bin nicht so ein 24/7 Falter wie manch einer und brauche halt ab und zu eine Pause...
Ich habe mit meinem letzten Exzess ja ganze 55 Millionen Punkte erfaltet. Ist ja auch nicht so wenig.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. März 2013)

Der Rechner ist mein 1090T der auf einem Asus Crosshair IV Formula sitzt.
Als ich gestern nach einem AHCI-Treiber gesucht habe, hab ich nichts gefunden. Vielleicht auch übersehen da es reichlich spät war.
Ich suche heute Abend nochmal.


----------



## picar81_4711 (5. März 2013)

Malkolm schrieb:


> Problem mit AHCI und IDE ist aber, dass du wohl nicht um eine Neuinstallation von Windows herumkommst.


Das stimmt nicht, man muß nur einen Schlüssel in der Registrierung ändern, den PC neu starten und dann im Bios von IDE auf AHCI umstellen.
Anleitung: [Guide] Von IDE auf AHCI umstellen (Vista), ohne Neuinstallation des OS
Geht bei Windows 7 genau so....


PS: *@wolf7:* Hab übersehen, dass du auch schon einen Link für eine Anleitung geschrieben hast....


----------



## wolf7 (5. März 2013)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Der Rechner ist mein 1090T der auf einem Asus Crosshair IV Formula sitzt.
> Als ich gestern nach einem AHCI-Treiber gesucht habe, hab ich nichts gefunden. Vielleicht auch übersehen da es reichlich spät war.
> Ich suche heute Abend nochmal.


 
du brauchst keinen speziellen AHCI-Treiber. der Windows (7) eigene MSAHCI Treiber erledigt seine Arbeit recht gut. Performance mäßig mag er nicht der aller beste sein, dafür ist er sehr kompatibel und lässt auf jeden Fall den wichtigen Trim Befehl durch. Für den AMD 890FX/SB850 Chipsatz deines Boardes gibt es allerdings auch AMD Treiber, die den Trim Befehl problemlos durchlassen. Den entsprechenden Treiber findest du problemlos auf der AMD Homepage. Ist beim Chipsatztreiber mit dabei. (http://support.amd.com/de/gpudownload/windows/Pages/raid_windows.aspx#2)


----------



## mihapiha (5. März 2013)

@ Picar81_4711: 

Wie machst du das mit der Signatur? Ich würde meinen F@H process auch gerne so Online sichtbar machen. Gibt es einen entsprechenden Guide für Ubuntu?


----------



## Thosch (5. März 2013)

Hab mein Schlepptop wieder angeschmissen und der hat sich für ne 7661  einen neuen Core geholt, Core_17. Und nun macht der eine nach der  anderen 7661er WU gleich wieder als BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72) nieder.
Kann das wer deuten und Tipps oder Hilfe geben ?

Log-Ausschnitt (kann die .txt-Datei hier nicht anhängen  ):


Spoiler



_13:08:49:Trying to access database...
13:08:49:Successfully acquired database lock
13:08:49:Enabled folding slot 01: READY gpu:0:"GF108 [GeForce GT 630M]"
13:08:49:WU00:FS01:Connecting to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80
13:08:49:Server connection id=1 on 0.0.0.0:36330 from 127.0.0.1
13:08:50:WU00:FS01:News: Welcome to Folding@Home
13:08:50:WU00:FS01:Assigned to work server 171.67.108.149
13:08:50:WU00:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: READY gpu:0:"GF108 [GeForce GT 630M]" from 171.67.108.149
13:08:50:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.149:8080
13:08:53:WU00:FS01ownloading 1.62MiB
13:08:59:WU00:FS01ownload 84.90%
13:09:00:WU00:FS01ownload complete
13:09:00:WU00:FS01:Received Unit: id:00 stateOWNLOAD error:OK project:7661 run:9 clone:4 gen:2 core:0x17 unit:0x00000005ff3d48355134f780caac420c
13:09:00:WU00:FS01ownloading core from http://www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/beta/Core_17.fah
13:09:00:WU00:FS01:Connecting to Stanford University
13:09:01:WU00:FS01:FahCore 17: Downloading 2.11MiB
13:09:07:WU00:FS01:FahCore 17: 29.63%
13:09:13:WU00:FS01:FahCore 17: 65.19%
13:09:19:WU00:FS01:FahCore 17: 97.79%
13:09:19:WU00:FS01:FahCore 17: Download complete
13:09:19:WU00:FS01:Valid core signature
13:09:20:WU00:FS01:Unpacked 7.29MiB to cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/beta/Core_17.fah/FahCore_17.exe
13:09:20:WU00:FS01:Starting
13:09:20:WU00:FS01:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/ProgramData/FAHClient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/beta/Core_17.fah/FahCore_17.exe -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 701 -lifeline 7812 -checkpoint 5 -gpu 0 fermi
13:09:20:WU00:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 7136
13:09:22:WU00:FS01:Core PID:8496
13:09:22:WU00:FS01:FahCore 0x17 started
13:09:22:WU00:FS01ownloading project 7661 description
13:09:22:WU00:FS01:Connecting to fah-web.stanford.edu:80
13:09:22:WU00:FS01:0x17:*********************** Log Started 2013-03-05T13:09:22Z ***********************
13:09:22:WU00:FS01:0x17roject: 7661 (Run 9, Clone 4, Gen 2)
13:09:22:WU00:FS01:0x17:Unit: 0x00000005ff3d48355134f780caac420c
13:09:22:WU00:FS01:0x17:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
13:09:22:WU00:FS01:0x17:Machine: 1
13:09:22:WU00:FS01:0x17:Reading tar file state.xml
13:09:22:WU00:FS01:0x17:Reading tar file system.xml
13:09:22:WU00:FS01roject 7661 description downloaded successfully
13:09:22:WU00:FS01:0x17:Reading tar file integrator.xml
13:09:22:WU00:FS01:0x17:Reading tar file core.xml
13:09:22:WU00:FS01:0x17igital signatures verified
13:09:51:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 0 out of 2500000 steps (0%)
13:09:58:WU00:FS01:0x17:ERROR:Win32: 0xc0000005: Exception access violation
13:09:58:WU00:FS01:0x17:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
13:09:58:WU00:FS01:0x17:Saving result file log.txt
13:09:58:WU00:FS01:0x17:Folding@home Core Shutdown: BAD_WORK_UNIT
13:09:58:WU00:FS01:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
13:09:58:WU00:FS01:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:7661 run:9 clone:4 gen:2 core:0x17 unit:0x00000005ff3d48355134f780caac420c
13:09:58:WU00:FS01:Uploading 2.43KiB to 171.67.108.149
13:09:58:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.149:8080
13:09:59:WU01:FS01:Connecting to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80
13:09:59:WU00:FS01:Upload complete
13:09:59:WU00:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
13:09:59:WU00:FS01:Cleaning up_


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. März 2013)

Gibt es diese AHCI-Geschichte auch für XP?

Die bestehende Corsair P128 verbau ich ja in mein Mediencenter (Zotac ION ITX P) und da brauch ich aus Kompatibelitätsgründen ein XP.

Der fehlende Trim-Befehl ist kein Problem > die P128 war soviel ich weiss die erste SSD mit diesem automatischem Aufräumen im Standby (weiß den Namen nicht auswendig).


----------



## wolf7 (5. März 2013)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Gibt es diese AHCI-Geschichte auch für XP?
> 
> Die bestehende Corsair P128 verbau ich ja in mein Mediencenter (Zotac ION ITX P) und da brauch ich aus Kompatibelitätsgründen ein XP.
> 
> Der fehlende Trim-Befehl ist kein Problem > die P128 war soviel ich weiss die erste SSD mit diesem automatischem Aufräumen im Standby (weiß den Namen nicht auswendig).


 
klar, bei XP hab ich selber scho mal zwischen IDE und AHCI gewechselt. Anleitungen gibts auch einige im Netz (zb. Windows nachträglich von IDE auf SATA umstellen, ohne neu zu installieren - administrator.de) aber bei XP ist es wohl nicht ganz so einfach wie unter Windows 7.

@funktionsname: garbage control? einige SSDs kannst auch mit den mitgelieferten tools trimmen (zb. die Intel SSDs müssen wohl mit der Intel Toolbox unter XP trimmbar sein) So soll auch die Software Solid State Doctor(SSD Utility Suite) SSDs unter XP trimmen können, ka ob das stimmt.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. März 2013)

Also, ich hab den AHCI-Modus zu laufen bekommen (Registrierungsschlüssel war bereits richtig eingestellt) bzw. hab den Sündenbock gefunden der den AHCI verhindert hat:
Speedfan versteht sich überhaupt nicht mit dem AHCI > weder mit dem MS-Treiber noch mit dem AMD-Treiber. 
Passt mir gar nicht das ich Speedfan (V4.47) nicht verwenden kann, hab darüber meine Notabschaltung gesteuert. 

Die Werte der Samsung 840 Pro sind jetzt glaub ich im normalen Rahmen:
Sequenziell Lesen 523MB/s (540MB/s), Sequeziell Schreiben 467MB/s (520MB/s), IOPS Lesen 68'421 (100'000), IOPS Schreiben 61'802 (90'000).


----------



## mattinator (5. März 2013)

Du kannst in Speedfan bestimmte Sensoren deaktivieren.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. März 2013)

mattinator schrieb:


> Du kannst in Speedfan bestimmte Sensoren deaktivieren.


Speedfan bleibt schon beim Starten hängen sprich scannt die eine bestimmte Schnittstelle (I2CNVidia SMBus at $3D405051...) und bleibt dann hängen.


----------



## ProfBoom (5. März 2013)

Hast du Speedfan mal neu installiert?
Bei mir gibt es eine speedfansens.cfg, in der die ganzen Sachen, die er scannt oder anzeigt, drin stehen.
Und wenn es jetzt eine davon nicht mehr gibt, weil du von IDE auf AHCI umgestellt hast, könnte er auf die Nase fallen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. März 2013)

ProfBoom schrieb:


> Hast du Speedfan mal neu installiert?
> Bei mir gibt es eine speedfansens.cfg, in der die ganzen Sachen, die er scannt oder anzeigt, drin stehen.
> Und wenn es jetzt eine davon nicht mehr gibt, weil du von IDE auf AHCI umgestellt hast, könnte er auf die Nase fallen.


Ne ganze Neuinstellation noch nicht, hab als es nicht mehr funktionierte ein Update von 4.41 auf 4.47 gemacht.
Ich versuche es mal.

In der cfg steht:
xxx Link UniqueID=SMBusI2CNVidia@$0700003D405051
Name=SMBus
Address=$3D405051
xxx end


----------



## mattinator (5. März 2013)

Habe mich wohl bzgl. abschaltbarer Sensoren in SpeedFan geirrt, einzelne  Sensoren sind in HWiNFO deaktivierbar. Ich hatte mich mal als  Beta-Tester registriert, in der Anlage die aktuelle Version. Vielleicht hilft das weiter.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. März 2013)

Jetzt läuft er wieder dank Neuinstellation. 


Noch ein anderes Phänomen: Wen ich irgendwelche Datei öffnen oder löschen will, egal ob auf der SSD oder der Datenfestplatte tut er sich unheimlich schwer damit. Im IDE-Modus war das nicht.


----------



## nfsgame (5. März 2013)

Thosch schrieb:


> Hab mein Schlepptop wieder angeschmissen und der hat sich für ne 7661  einen neuen Core geholt, Core_17. Und nun macht der eine nach der  anderen 7661er WU gleich wieder als BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72) nieder.
> Kann das wer deuten und Tipps oder Hilfe geben ?
> 
> Log-Ausschnitt (kann die .txt-Datei hier nicht anhängen  ):
> ...


 
Nächstes Mal bite direkt Spoilern .


----------



## ProfBoom (5. März 2013)

Wie geht das eigentlich? Gibt es ein spoiler-Tag? Von den Icons jedenfalls scheint keins zu passen.


----------



## nfsgame (5. März 2013)

[ spoiler] [ /spoiler] ohne Leerzeichen . vB-"Grundlagen" .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. März 2013)

Wäre also auch mal was für die Icons. 


@nfsgame: Was macht mein Anhangsproblem (PN)?


----------



## picar81_4711 (6. März 2013)

mihapiha schrieb:


> @ Picar81_4711:
> 
> Wie machst du das mit der Signatur? Ich würde meinen F@H process auch gerne so Online sichtbar machen. Gibt es einen entsprechenden Guide für Ubuntu?


Das mach ich über HFM.NET und einem kostenlosen Webspace bei Arcor. HFM macht das komplett alles selbst, man muss nur angeben, was er alles wie oft uploaden soll. Also am besten nicht die Log-Datei, denn die ist auf Dauer zu groß, da geht mir die Tariffic aus.....wird bei mir alle 15min. aktualisiert. Unter Linux hab ich es nicht probiert, mein 2600K läuft unter Win7 mit einer Vmware(Linux).
Aber Du möchtest doch nicht mehr falten?


----------



## Bumblebee (6. März 2013)

Möglicherweise von Interesse 

*March 05, 2013*

*Introducing Folding@Home Core 17 – GPU zeta core*

As also announced on OpenMM/Folding@home programmer Yutong "proteneer" Zhao's web site, we are happy to announce that Folding@Home Core 17 has entered Beta. Externally, you probably won’t notice too much of a difference. Internally, this is a complete overhaul that brings many new features, and sets a strong foundation for the future of GPU core development. In addition, the restructuring brings much tighter integration of the core with the rest of the development within Folding@Home.
We’re also introducing an explicit solvent project (p7661) as part of the Beta. To keep the credit assigned to these projects consistent with previous explicit solvent work units run on CPUs, we are also awarding a quick return bonus with a k-factor of 0.75. This reflects the additional scientific value of these units, and keeps the Folding@Home credit awards consistent across different architectures.
*Usage:*
This is a still a very new core, a lot of the features have yet to be fully tested. Thus, as is the beta policy, no official support is given. You must enable the -beta flag on FAHClient, ie. set client-type=beta. If you’re using client 7.2.x or earlier, there are two options:
1. Specify -gpu-vendor=XXX, where XXX is either nvidia or ati
2. If -gpu-vendor is not specified, the core will automatically guess the platformId.
Otherwise, 7.3.6 lets you specify the particular -gpu-vendor as an option
Supported NVIDIA cards: Fermi or better (Titan does not work atm, as NVIDIA needs to publish new OpenCL drivers)
Supported ATI cards: HD5000 or better
As always, please use the latest drivers (Win XP is NOT supported due to super-old AMD drivers).
*Key Features:*
_Cleaner Code_
We have deprecated several layers of GROMACs and other wrappers as the old architecture severely limited the types of simulations that can be run. Much of the work on the new core has been to replace existing features. The resulting code is now more streamlined and integrated. We also anticipate that this major re-design will allow us to introduce new features into the Folding@Home much faster.
_Serialization_
We have introduced a new serialization mechanism that allows Pande Group researchers to setup significantly more diverse simulations. Pande Group researchers can now easily setup jobs and projects using Python (with a much richer and easier to use set of libraries), while the core maintains its speed by virtue of being written in C++. We achieved this using a serialization technique, whereby all details of a simulation are encapsulated using a standardized format that is then be passed around between language barriers. This also drastically reduces the dependencies needed by the Work Server and other parts of Folding@Home.
_A single unified core now runs both NVIDIA and AMD cards_
Before we had two development branches for NVIDIA and AMD cards. It was a difficult and cumbersome task to debug and maintain. We couldn’t easily mix runs and gens produced by different GPU types. Now, using OpenCL, a single core supports not only AMD and NVIDIA, but theoretically any OpenCL-capable device.
_Improved Stability_
By reducing the amount of boilerplate code, we’ve also increased the robustness and stability of the core. The log files should also now be much more informative. There are also a lot of useful debugging features built right into the core to help PG developers nail down hard to find bugs.

Ich werfe heut abend probeweise mal die *client-type=beta* - Flag an
Mal sehen was passiert


----------



## picar81_4711 (6. März 2013)

Die hab ich gestern schon bekommen, da ich den beta-Parameter noch drinnen hatte. Ist nicht so berauschend.....


----------



## Bumblebee (6. März 2013)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Die hab ich gestern schon bekommen, da ich den beta-Parameter noch drinnen hatte. Ist nicht so berauschend.....



Ok - gut zu wissen
Kannst du noch etwas detailierter Auskunft geben??


----------



## Amigafan (6. März 2013)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Die hab ich gestern schon bekommen, da ich den beta-Parameter noch drinnen hatte. Ist nicht so berauschend.....



Deine Aussage gilt aber wohl nur für nVidia-GPU´s.
Denn ein Feature des Core17 besteht darin, dass er unter Nutzung von OpenCL beide  GPU-Architekturen unterstützt - und da werde ich natürlich mal testen, inwieweit sich das "Punktegefüge" - hoffentlich in Richtung AMD - ändert.
HD5870 - lets rock! 


*@nfsgame*

Gibt es für vB eine verständliche Anleitung?


----------



## Bumblebee (6. März 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> - und da werde ich natürlich mal testen, inwieweit sich das "Punktegefüge" - hoffentlich in Richtung AMD - ändert.



- und da werde ich gespannt auf deine Erkentnisse sein


----------



## picar81_4711 (6. März 2013)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ok - gut zu wissen
> Kannst du noch etwas detailierter Auskunft geben??


Mit meiner GTX690 schaffe ich max. 44K PPD mit 2 x P7661. Also pro GPU und P7661 ca. 22K PPD. Alle anderen Projekte sind vom Punktesegen bei mir besser, die ich mit der beta-Flag bekomme....


----------



## Bumblebee (6. März 2013)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Mit meiner GTX690 schaffe ich max. 44K PPD mit 2 x P7661. Also pro GPU und P7661 ca. 22K PPD. Alle anderen Projekte sind vom Punktesegen bei mir besser, die ich mit der beta-Flag bekomme....



Ja gut, 22KPPD pro GPU sind nun echt nicht prickelnd.

Aber ich gönn es dir (die wenigen Punkte) weil du doch eine 690er befeuerst (*neidisch guck*)


----------



## mihapiha (6. März 2013)

mihapiha schrieb:


> @ Picar81_4711:
> 
> Wie machst du das mit der Signatur? Ich würde meinen F@H process auch gerne so Online sichtbar machen. Gibt es einen entsprechenden Guide für Ubuntu?


 
Meine Frage ist ein bisschen untergegangen. Hat trotzdem wer eine Antwort für mich?


----------



## PAUI (6. März 2013)

16:43:01:WU00:FS00:FahCore 0x17 started
16:43:02:WU00:FS00:0x17:*********************** Log Started 2013-03-06T16:43:01Z ***********************
16:43:02:WU00:FS00:0x17roject: 7661 (Run 25, Clone 5, Gen 3)
16:43:02:WU00:FS00:0x17:Unit: 0x0000000bff3d483551350259a8a4defd
16:43:02:WU00:FS00:0x17:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
16:43:02:WU00:FS00:0x17:Machine: 0
16:43:02:WU00:FS00:0x17:Reading tar file state.xml
16:43:02:WU00:FS00:0x17:Reading tar file system.xml
16:43:02:WU00:FS00:0x17:Reading tar file integrator.xml
16:43:02:WU00:FS00:0x17:Reading tar file core.xml
16:43:02:WU00:FS00:0x17igital signatures verified
16:43:12:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 0 out of 2500000 steps (0%)

auf meiner *HD 7970* mit *SDK 2.7* ich gebe noch weiter auskunft.

*EDIT:* erster eindruck durchgängige GPU auslastung, mehr Grafikspeicher Auslastung, höhere Temperatur.
*EDIT2:* fordert sehr die SpaWas, 75 A an den SpaWas.
*EDIT3: TPF: 2min 39sec 40800 PPD

*es war nur eine Frage der Zeit wann endlich mal für ATI was passiert.


----------



## mattinator (6. März 2013)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ja gut, 22KPPD pro GPU sind nun echt nicht prickelnd.


 Auf meiner GTX 660 Ti mit dem i7-3770K@4.4GHz hat der Core außerdem noch 12% Last erzeugt, also zusätzlich die CPU (un-)anständig ausgelastet. Das beta-Flag habe ich schnell mal gecanceld. Falls wieder lukrative beta-Projekte kommen, kann mal einer Bescheid geben.


----------



## Amigafan (6. März 2013)

WU 7661 auf HD5870 - erste "Eindrücke"

Was sich da als "Revolution" anzukündigen schien ist nicht einmal Evolution . . . 
Für AMD-User bedeutet der Core17 ein gewaltiger Rückschritt - was die punktemäßige Bewertung der Rechenleistung angeht 

Bleibt es beim derzeitigen "Rechenaufwand", so werden für eine HD5870 etwa 5K PPD herauskommen - also in etwa das Ergebnis mit Core11.  
Und das mit einer Graka, die etwa 3GFlops "rohe" Rechenleistung bietet - lächerlich!

Das zeigt mir wiederum, dass sich programmierende "Intelligenzbestien" bei Stanford befinden, die absolut unfähig sind, auch nur einen Bruchteil der Rechenleistung von AMD-Grakas "abzurufen"  - und sowas nennt sich "Elite-Universität" 
Mich beschleicht das Gefühl, einige der Programmierer sind "Intelligenz-resistent" bzw. haben eine "Intelligenz-Allergie"!!

Damit wird leider Ihr Slogan: *"equal points for equal work"* zur schallenden Ohrfeige für alle Falter, die AMD-Grakas verwenden - und in meinen Augen stellt es gleizeitig einen Affront gegenüber AMD dar - Fauxpas kann man so eine Haltung bestimmt nicht mehr nennen . . . 


Edit:
*@**PAUI*

Das mag für Grakas mit CNG-Architektur gelten, für ältere Grakas bedeutet der Core17 leider die absolute Katastrophe . . .


----------



## mattinator (6. März 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Das zeigt mir wiederum, dass sich progamierende "Intelligenzbestien" bei Stanford befinden, die absolut unfähig sind, auch nur einen Bruchteil der Rechenleistung von AMD-Grakas "abzurufen"


 
Lt. News ist der Entwickler ja noch relativ neu im Stanford-Team. Die angepriesene Verstärkung ist es jedoch vorerst noch nicht geworden.


----------



## T0M@0 (6. März 2013)

mihapiha schrieb:


> Meine Frage ist ein bisschen untergegangen. Hat trotzdem wer eine Antwort für mich?


 
Hatte er doch geschrieben 

HFM.net + Webspace

(HFM kann automatisch alle x minuten eine Webseite generieren, die kann man dann per FTP auf einen Webspace hochladen)


----------



## wolf7 (6. März 2013)

ich lass mal meine HD6990m auf den neuen core los

erstes fazit: gpu folding mit dem neuen 7.3.6er client ist eine pein. erstens faltet er nur wenn ich den regler auf "full" stelle und zweitens stockt dann der PC wie sonst was...

edit2: mmh 20 Minuten vergangen und noch immer kein Prozent bei ner 7661er WU geschafft... schaut gar net mal so gut aus. Dafür fährt das ding jetzt ne konstante GPU Load von 99%.


----------



## PAUI (6. März 2013)

Also bei mir tut sich richtig was.
und die 12% cpu last sind doch wenig im gegensatz zum Core 16, der hatte immer 16% CPU Last bei AMD Grakas.
vielleicht sollte ich mal sdk 2.8 probieren?


----------



## wolf7 (6. März 2013)

korrektur: iwi hat er 1% übersprungen. PPD: 5269 (TPF ~10min), er lastet immer noch bei mir wie zuvor ein Kern komplett aus. 

kann es sein, dass hfm mit der 7661er  WU noch nicht wirklich was anfangen kann oder mit dem 7.3.6er eins von beiden?


----------



## picar81_4711 (6. März 2013)

mihapiha schrieb:


> Meine Frage ist ein bisschen untergegangen. Hat trotzdem wer eine Antwort für mich?


Ist nicht untergegangen, habe bereits geantwortet:



picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Das mach ich über HFM.NET und einem  kostenlosen Webspace bei Arcor. HFM macht das komplett alles selbst, man  muss nur angeben, was er alles wie oft uploaden soll. Also am besten  nicht die Log-Datei, denn die ist auf Dauer zu groß, da geht mir die  Tariffic aus.....wird bei mir alle 15min. aktualisiert. Unter Linux hab  ich es nicht probiert, mein 2600K läuft unter Win7 mit einer  Vmware(Linux).
> Aber Du möchtest doch nicht mehr falten?


----------



## Amigafan (6. März 2013)

Update HD5870 und WU 7661:

Irgend etwas läuft schief - die Graka wird - trotz SDK 2.7, welches den OpenCL-Treiber enthält - nicht richtig ausgelastet.
Die "üblichen" Verdächtigen kann ich ausschliessen - soweit ist meine Fehleranalyse schon erfolgt . . . 
Ich werde wohl mal die AMD-Graka-Treiber incl. SDK 2.7 vollständig entfernen müssen und hoffen, dass eine saubere Neuinstallation Besserung schafft 
Wenn das nicht helfen sollte, verbliebe als Ultima Ratio nur, die GTS450 aus dem System zu entfernen - mit Core16 gab es keine Probleme 

*@wolf7*

Achtung - die Fortschrittsanzeige wird beim Core17 in Verbindung mit der WU 7661 nur *alle* *2%* angezeigt - daher nicht wundern, wenn es etwas länger dauert, bis ein erstes "Ergebnis" sichtbar wird . . .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. März 2013)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Gibt es diese AHCI-Geschichte auch für XP?
> 
> Die bestehende Corsair P128 verbau ich ja in mein Mediencenter (Zotac ION ITX P) und da brauch ich aus Kompatibelitätsgründen ein XP.


Kann mir bitte jemand helfen und mir sagen wo ich den AHCI-Treiber her bekommen kann? 

Weder auf der Zotac-Seite ist was zu finden (das ION ITX P taucht nicht mal mehr im Support-Bereich auf, dabei hätte es noch 2,5 Jahre Garantie! ) noch Googel kann mir da helfen.


Wen es gar nicht geht werd ich wohl die P128 im IDE-Modus betreiben müssen.


----------



## PAUI (6. März 2013)

hfm.net wurde schon lange nicht mehr weiter entwickelt. wir werden wohl auf ein update warten müssen. weil in der psummaryC ist die wu schon drin.
der neue FAHClient nutzt ja nen anderes interface. auch das Telnet interface wurde überarbeitet.

*Edit:* da gibt es jetz sogar auch nen Bonus für AMD Grakas. also ich komme auf 4,5 Std Rechenzeit für 7600 Punkte laut FAHControl und hfm.net.


----------



## Amigafan (6. März 2013)

2. Update HD5870 und WU 7661:

Die Neuinstallation des Graka-Treibers und der SDK 2.7-Runtime hat nichts bewirkt - ganz im Gegenteil:
Die Faltzeit ist weiterhin katastrophal und - die *C*PU wird *bis zu 85%* durch den Core17 ausgelastet, aber nicht die *G*PU! 

Also:
Weitere Fehlersuche/Analyse - dazu gehört auch die Installation der "restlichen" Dateien des SDK (bis jetzt nur Runtime) und der Neuinstallation der ATI Tray Tools (Übertaktung) - die "alte" Version weigert sich, mit Version 13.1 des Graka-Treibers zusammenzuarbeiten 
Die "saubere" Deinstallation muß eine benötigte Library gelöscht haben . . . 


Edit:
*@A.Meier-PS3*

Die benötigten Treiber dafür enthält WinXP ab SP2 schon (mahci-Treiber).
Als "Anlaufstelle" für die Umstellung empfehle ich Dir folgenden Link: hier bzw.  [GELÖST] WIN XP >> AHCI Treiber/Mods | NCQ | Chipsätze

Vor allem wird im 1. Link eine Möglichkeit beschrieben, die sehr einfach funktioniert (ohne Registry-Änderung!), wenn das Board mit einem zweiten Sata-Controller ausgestattet ist. 


*@wolf7*

Eventuell gibt es mehr Punkte, denn:
Während sowohl der FAHClient als auch HFM.net die Basispunkte mit 1600 angeben, besitzt die WU 7661 laut Beschreibung  1650 Basispunkte.


----------



## Bumblebee (6. März 2013)

Und hier komme ich....

Einen Rechner auf beta umgestellt (GTX570)
Er hat sich auch gleich den core 17 geholt und faltet nun eine 7661

Vorher WU 8043 mit einem PPD-Wert von 22769
Nachher WU 7661 mit einem PPD-Wert von 33260 
Faltet stabil seit gut 25%; 76° warm bei (leicht schwankend) 97-99% Auslastung der GPU


----------



## mattinator (6. März 2013)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Kann mir bitte jemand helfen und mir sagen wo ich den AHCI-Treiber her bekommen kann?
> 
> Weder auf der Zotac-Seite ist was zu finden (das ION ITX P taucht nicht mal mehr im Support-Bereich auf, dabei hätte es noch 2,5 Jahre Garantie! )


 
Das Board hat 'nen ION (GeForce- / nForce-Chipsatz: Nvidia ION), da gibt es mglicherweise kein AHCI. Du hattest wohl Windows XP drauf, "aktuelle" Treiber gibt es bei NVIDIA: NVIDIA DRIVERS 15.56WHQL. Kann aber auch sein, dass es für ION-Boards (mit Nvidia Geforce M, Nvidia-Geforce-9-Serie) doch AHCI-Treiber gibt, vielleicht hilft Dir diese Seite auch weiter: Integration of NVIDIA's nForce RAID and AHCI drivers - MSFN Forum (http://win-lite.de/benutzer/fernando/NVIDIA/Chipsatz-Treiber/XP/32bit/32bit%20nForce%20SATA_IDE%20driver%20v11.1.0.43%20for%20XP%20mod%20by%20Fernando.rar):


> for nForce 630i/620i/610i (MCP73), nForce 730a/720a/710a (MCP78) and nForce ION (MCP79) chipset mainboards (AHCI enabled)



EDIT:



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Nachher WU 7661 mit einem PPD-Wert von 33260
> Faltet stabil seit gut 25%; 76° warm bei (leicht schwankend) 97-99% Auslastung der GPU



Und welche CPU mit welcher Auslastung ?


----------



## PAUI (6. März 2013)

folgende Änderung zum SDK 2.8 und der P7661 bei einer HD 7970
keine Auslastung in GPUZ
CPU Last ging von 12 auf 0 - 2 % runter.
93% Auslastung im MSI Afterburner... beim SDK 2.7 99% bei allen beiden Programmen.
Temperatur 3 C° geringer und SPaWa belastung geringer.
nach paar Minuten heftiger Auslastungseinbruch auf 39% (siehe Bild)
erste P7661 lief aber ohne Probleme durch
TPF hat sich durch das SDK 2.8 um 5 sekunden verbessert auf 43500 PPD, bei weniger Belastung der Graka.

die P7661 brachte 7504 Punktealso so wie es aussieht lohnt sich jetzt AMD Folding. endlich Bonus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ProfBoom (6. März 2013)

Voller Euphorie habe ich auch -beta eingestellt.
Was soll ich sagen... Ernüchterung hat sich breit gemacht.

Meine HD5770 mit Catalyst 12.10 mag die 7661er WUs gar nicht. Nebenher zocken geht gar nicht mehr, was vorher überhaupt kein Problem war.
Außerdem ist selbst Windows7 ein wenig hakelig.
Die TPF liegt bei ca 11:30min.
Bei etwa sechs Stunden Faltzeit pro Tag sind das gut drei Tage... Sprich, den Bonus kann ich mir an den Hut stecken.
Mal davon abgesehen, dass eh nur etwa 60% der PPD bei rauskommen.

Der einzige Vorteil ist die geringere RAM-Auslastung mit etwa 100MB anstatt 300MB.
Auch die CPU-Last ist etwas zurück gegangen, meist zwischen 20 und 25% (Quadcore, kein SMT). Der alte Core hatte immer 25% und alle paar Sekunden hat er sich auch einen zweiten CPU-Kern genommen.

Damit kann ich Amigafan nur bestätigen: Für HD5000/6000 ungeeignet.


----------



## PAUI (6. März 2013)

was für ein Treiber hast du drauf laufen? und welches SDK?


----------



## ProfBoom (6. März 2013)

Ich habe wie gesagt den Catalyst 12.10. Keine Ahnung welches SDK dabei ist.
AMD APP SDK Runtime hat die Version 10.0.1016.4, aber das dürfte ja nicht das sein, was du suchst...
Mit dem alten Core lief alles prima.


----------



## PAUI (6. März 2013)

also ich würde dir empfehlen den neuesten Treiber drauf zu machen. weil der schon alt ist.
komplett deinstallieren, mit Driver Fusion alte Registry Rester löschen, Neustart machen und den neuen drüber bügeln. dann haste das 2.8 SDK drauf.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. März 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> *@A.Meier-PS3*
> 
> Die benötigten Treiber dafür enthält WinXP ab SP2 schon (mahci-Treiber).
> Als "Anlaufstelle" für die Umstellung empfehle ich Dir folgenden Link: hier bzw. [GELÖST] WIN XP >> AHCI Treiber/Mods | NCQ | Chipsätze
> ...


 
Gute Lösung mit dem zweiten Sata-Controller, aber leider ist sowas normalerweise auf einem ITX-Mainbord nicht zu finden. 

Das andere teste ich gleich mal. 



mattinator schrieb:


> Das Board hat 'nen ION (GeForce- / nForce-Chipsatz: Nvidia ION), da gibt es mglicherweise kein AHCI. Du hattest wohl Windows XP drauf, "aktuelle" Treiber gibt es bei NVIDIA: NVIDIA DRIVERS 15.56WHQL. Kann aber auch sein, dass es für ION-Boards (mit Nvidia Geforce M, Nvidia-Geforce-9-Serie) doch AHCI-Treiber gibt, vielleicht hilft Dir diese Seite auch weiter: Integration of NVIDIA's nForce RAID and AHCI drivers - MSFN Forum (http://win-lite.de/benutzer/fernand... driver v11.1.0.43 for XP mod by Fernando.rar):


AHCI gibt es mit Sicherheit, man kann wählen zwischen SATA, RAID und AHCI.
Wenn AHCI aktiviert wird verhält sich der Rechner so wie man es ohne AHCI-Treiber erwartet > Bluescreen


----------



## Uwe64LE (7. März 2013)

Die 7661 bringt bei meiner GTS 450 schlappe 4000 PPD. Das ist ja echt deprimierend.


----------



## Amigafan (7. März 2013)

3. Update HD5870 uind WU 7661:

Habe sowohl ATI Tray Tools als auch den Core17 "zum Laufen" gebracht - ich vermute, die fehlende atidplxx.library war der Fehler.
Jetzt faltet die HD5870 bei einer Auslastung von konstant 99% unter Catalyst 13.1 mit vollständig installiertem SDK 2.7 mit einer TPF zwischen 6m10s und 6m15s.
Das macht summa summarum etwa 11,5K PPD - minimal mehr Punkte, als eine "gute" 11292 (11,2K PPD) - aber immerhin!

Es verbleibt:
Der Test mit dem neuen SDK - vielleicht lassen sich damit noch ein paar Pünktchen mehr "herauskitzeln" 


Witzig ist:
Die "Umstellung" auf beta brachte mir bei einer GTX560Ti448 und bei der GTS450 jeweils eine 762xer WU, die zweite GTX560Ti448 bekam eine 762xer WU wegen des client-type:normal-Eintrags . . . 
Doch solange ich diese WU´s bekomme, bin ich nicht sonderlich "scharf" auf eine 7661


----------



## Thosch (7. März 2013)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Nächstes Mal bite direkt Spoilern .


 Ja, gerne doch. Nur konnte ich keinen Anhang rein nehmen, kA warum. 
Und zu den 7661ern ... wie im Log-Text bei mir zu sehen bringt die GT630 nur BAD_WORK_UNITs ...


----------



## picar81_4711 (7. März 2013)

mihapiha schrieb:


> Gibt keinen spezifischen Grund. Aber vielleicht habe ich mit dem Verkauf wo anderes mehr Glück...
> (Oder zumindest mit vermieten des Rechners)
> 
> 
> ...


*@mihapiha:* Faltest Du jetzt in einem anderen Team? Im Redline@OC3D.net Team gibt es jetzt auch einen "mihapiha".....


----------



## Bumblebee (7. März 2013)

mattinator schrieb:


> Und welche CPU mit welcher Auslastung ?



Core i7-860 @3300 MHz; Auslastung 100% (SMP läuft mit)


----------



## mihapiha (7. März 2013)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> *@mihapiha:* Faltest Du jetzt in einem anderen Team? Im Redline@OC3D.net Team gibt es jetzt auch einen "mihapiha".....


 
hab eine WU drüben liegen lassen um etwas Werbung für die Faltfarm zu machen. Hat auch gleich gut funktioniert. Ich habe auch schon wen gefunden der zumindest am Anmieten interessiert ist... Auch kaufen würde er gern...

Deshalb wäre deine Art der. Signatur sehr interessant.


----------



## wolf7 (7. März 2013)

so nach dem kurzen Einbruch letzte Woche geht mein "Main" Faltserver nun erst mal für mindestens eine Woche vom Netz, da ich umziehe und keine Ahnung hab, wann ich in der neuen Bude wieder Internet bekomme :-/. Mal schauen, ob ich noch weng gpu folde. Das mit den 2% Schritten ist mir auch scho aufgefallen... na mal schauen. Vllt kommen ja noch mehr bessere WUs...


----------



## PAUI (7. März 2013)

mit dem SDK 2.8 konnte ich halt noch 5 sekunden raus holen. aber die anderen wu´s ala 11292 und 11293 sind damit nicht zu berechnen.
der Server faltet bei mir auch nicht mehr, weil der nur noch fürs gaming laufen soll. ich falte aber ab und zu zuhause welche, oder jetzt häufig mit der HD 7970.


----------



## mattinator (7. März 2013)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> AHCI gibt es mit Sicherheit, man kann wählen zwischen SATA, RAID und AHCI.
> Wenn AHCI aktiviert wird verhält sich der Rechner so wie man es ohne AHCI-Treiber erwartet > Bluescreen


 Wenn Du vorher IDE hattest, ist das normal (inaccessible Boot device). Kann man aber beheben (s. Post von *Amigafan* http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...-folding-home-thread-ii-2510.html#post5061083).


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. März 2013)

mattinator schrieb:


> Wenn Du vorher IDE hattest, ist das normal (inaccessible Boot device). Kann man aber beheben (s. Post von Amigafan http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/folding-home-pcgh-team-70335/19803-rumpelkammer-pcgh-folding-home-thread-ii-2510.html#post5061083).


Mein Hauptproblem besteht momentan darin überhaupt den passenden AHCI-Treiber zu bekommen > hab bei Nvidia nichts passendes bei den Mainboard-Treiber gefunden.

Ich hab nun heute Mittag Zotac ne Mail geschrieben, mal schauen was zurück kommt.


----------



## Amigafan (7. März 2013)

PAUI schrieb:


> mit dem SDK 2.8 konnte ich halt noch 5 sekunden raus holen. aber die anderen wu´s ala 11292 und 11293 sind damit nicht zu berechnen.
> . . .



Also nehme ich von meinem Vorhaben Abstand, das SDK 2.8 mit meiner HD5870 auszutesten - wenn damit nur die 7661er WU´s laufen . . .  
Denn: noch sind es Beta-WU´s und keiner weiß, wie lange diese verfügbar sind - daher ist es im Augenblick die Frage, ob sich die "Umrüstung" lohnt . . . 

BTW:
Die in der Nacht gemachten Angaben in Bezug auf "Punkteertrag" kann ich verifizieren - im Augenblick sind es etwa 11370 PPD. Damit ergibt sich ein Plus gegenüber "normalen" 11292/11293er WU´s von 2K PPD für meine HD5870 - ein kleiner Fortschritt . . .


----------



## Speeedy (7. März 2013)

Weiß schon einer wie core 17 auf ner 560ti läuft? 
Auf Bumbles 570 scheint sie ja gut zu gehen!


----------



## ProfBoom (7. März 2013)

PAUI schrieb:


> mit dem SDK 2.8 konnte ich halt noch 5 sekunden raus holen. aber die anderen wu´s ala 11292 und 11293 sind damit nicht zu berechnen.


 
Damit ist das für mich keine Alternative.
Ich habe keine Lust auf ein nicht flüssiges Windows, mit dem ich nicht mehr spielen kann, bei unterirdischer Punkteausbeute.
Von den gestern versprochenen 4500 Punkten sind heute noch 3300 übrig. Und ich brauche noch fast 18 Stunden, also drei normale Falttage.


----------



## picar81_4711 (7. März 2013)

Loll schrieb:


> Sind 11499 PPD für die CPU viel?
> 
> MfG Loll^^


Im Verhältnis zur CPU-Stärke stimmen die Punkte. Und ja, Du kommst über 10K PPD, das ist meiner Meinung viel.....


----------



## mattinator (7. März 2013)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Mein Hauptproblem besteht momentan darin überhaupt den passenden AHCI-Treiber zu bekommen > hab bei Nvidia nichts passendes bei den Mainboard-Treiber gefunden.


 Der eine Link von mir war wohl missglückt. In diesem Archiv sollten die Treiber drin sein, mit denen AHCI funktioniert: http://win-lite.de/benutzer/fernand... driver v11.1.0.43 for XP mod by Fernando.rar.


----------



## Bumblebee (7. März 2013)

Speeedy schrieb:


> Auf Bumbles 570 scheint sie ja gut zu gehen!


 
Stimmt - aaaaber...
Auf dem zweiten System hier (mit GTX560 ohne Ti) ist es nicht so prickelnd
So wie es ausschaut *verliere* ich rund 3000 PPD bei beta - ich verfolge es noch länger


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. März 2013)

mattinator schrieb:


> Der eine Link von mir war wohl missglückt. In diesem Archiv sollten die Treiber drin sein, mit denen AHCI funktioniert: http://win-lite.de/benutzer/fernand...driver v11.1.0.43 for XP mod by Fernando.rar.


Ich werd das Morgen testen ob es mit dem geht > Danke 

Nach langem, langem Suchen bin ich im Estrich oben fündig geworden > die Treiber-CD vom Mainboard (hatte es schon fast aufgegeben ).


----------



## ProfBoom (7. März 2013)

Im Estrich?! Das stelle ich mir gerade vor...
A.Meier-PS3 stemmt mit Presslufthammer, Fäustel und Meißel den Fußboden auf, um an seine Treiber-DVD zu kommen 

Ok, Onkel Google hat's mir dann erklärt:
Estrich (Schweiz) -> Dachboden (Deutschland)
Estrich (Deutschland) -> Unterlagsboden (Schweiz)


----------



## Amigafan (7. März 2013)

Mich würde auch das "Faltergebnis" für 560TI-Grakas interessieren - im Augenblick folgt - obwohl 2 von 3 Grakas mit Beta-Flag laufen - eine 762x der anderen . . .


----------



## Bumblebee (8. März 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Mich würde auch das "Faltergebnis" für 560TI-Grakas interessieren - im Augenblick folgt - obwohl 2 von 3 Grakas mit Beta-Flag laufen - eine 762x der anderen . . .



Das werde ich heute abend dann mal austesten; die 560er *ohne Ti* sind ja nicht prickelnd


----------



## sc59 (8. März 2013)

Servus,
Ich habe meine GTX670 auch mal interessehalber wieder auf beta gestellt.
Ergebniss:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Temp:51°C
Power Consumption: 55%
Memory used: 130 Mb

Nachtrag:
ja HALLO Core_17,
du belegst ja 25% Auslastung auf meinen i5-750@3600MHz
nicht so schön von dir.
mach das mal weg Stanford


----------



## Thosch (8. März 2013)

Warum will meine GT630 absolut nicht mit dem 7.1.52 die 7662er WUs falten ?!?  ...    ...    ...


Spoiler



*********************** Log Started 2013-03-08T18:19:13Z ***********************
18:19:13:************************* Folding@home Client *************************
18:19:13:      Website: Folding@home
18:19:13:    Copyright: (c) 2009-2012 Stanford University
18:19:13:       Author: Joseph Coffland <joseph@cauldrondevelopment.com>
18:19:13:         Args: --lifeline 4600 --command-port=36330
18:19:13:       Config: C:/ProgramData/FAHClient/config.xml
18:19:13:******************************** Build ********************************
18:19:13:      Version: 7.1.52
18:19:13:         Date: Mar 20 2012
18:19:13:         Time: 19:37:42
18:19:13:      SVN Rev: 3515
18:19:13:       Branch: fah/trunk/client
18:19:13:     Compiler: Intel(R) C++ MSVC 1500 mode 1200
18:19:13:      Options: /TP /nologo /EHa /Qdiag-disable:4297,4103,1786,279 /Ox -arch:SSE
18:19:13:               /QaxSSE2,SSE3,SSSE3,SSE4.1,SSE4.2 /Qopenmp /Qrestrict /MT
18:19:13:     Platform: win32 XP
18:19:13:         Bits: 32
18:19:13:         Mode: Release
18:19:13:******************************* System ********************************
18:19:13:          CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-2350M CPU @ 2.30GHz
18:19:13:       CPU ID: GenuineIntel Family 6 Model 42 Stepping 7
18:19:13:         CPUs: 4
18:19:13:       Memory: 3.91GiB
18:19:13:  Free Memory: 2.27GiB
18:19:13:      Threads: WINDOWS_THREADS
18:19:13:   On Battery: true
18:19:13:   UTC offset: 1
18:19:13:          PID: 9104
18:19:13:          CWD: C:/ProgramData/FAHClient
18:19:13:           OS: Windows 7 Home Premium
18:19:13:      OS Arch: AMD64
18:19:13:         GPUs: 1
18:19:13:        GPU 0: NVIDIA:2 GF108 [GeForce GT 630M]
18:19:13:         CUDA: 2.1
18:19:13:  CUDA Driver: 4010
18:19:13:Win32 Service: false
18:19:13:***********************************************************************
18:19:13:<config>
18:19:13:  <!-- FahCore Control -->
18:19:13:  <checkpoint v='5'/>
18:19:13:  <core-priority v='low'/>
18:19:13:
18:19:13:  <!-- Folding Slot Configuration -->
18:19:13:  <extra-core-args v='fermi'/>
18:19:13:  <gpu v='true'/>
18:19:13:
18:19:13:  <!-- Network -->
18:19:13:  <proxy v=':8080'/>
18:19:13:
18:19:13:  <!-- User Information -->
18:19:13:  <passkey v='********************************'/>
18:19:13:  <team v='70335'/>
18:19:13:  <user v='Thosch_0815'/>
18:19:13:
18:19:13:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
18:19:13:  <slot id='1' type='GPU'>
18:19:13:    <client-type v='beta'/>
18:19:13:  </slot>
18:19:13:</config>
18:19:13:Trying to access database...
18:19:13:Successfully acquired database lock
18:19:13:Enabled folding slot 01: READY gpu:0:"GF108 [GeForce GT 630M]"
18:19:13:WU00:FS01:Starting
18:19:13:WU00:FS01:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/ProgramData/FAHClient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/beta/Core_17.fah/FahCore_17.exe -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 701 -lifeline 9104 -checkpoint 5 -gpu 0 fermi
18:19:13:WU00:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 5320
18:19:13:WU00:FS01:Core PID:4672
18:19:13:WU00:FS01:FahCore 0x17 started
18:19:15:Server connection id=1 on 0.0.0.0:36330 from 127.0.0.1
18:19:17:WU00:FS01:0x17:*********************** Log Started 2013-03-08T18:19:16Z ***********************
18:19:17:WU00:FS01:0x17roject: 7661 (Run 23, Clone 7, Gen 3)
18:19:17:WU00:FS01:0x17:Unit: 0x0000000cff3d48355135010c8e7dad3a
18:19:17:WU00:FS01:0x17:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
18:19:17:WU00:FS01:0x17:Machine: 1
18:19:17:WU00:FS01:0x17:Reading tar file state.xml
18:19:17:WU00:FS01:0x17:Reading tar file system.xml
18:19:17:WU00:FS01:0x17:Reading tar file integrator.xml
18:19:17:WU00:FS01:0x17:Reading tar file core.xml
18:19:17:WU00:FS01:0x17igital signatures verified
18:19:33:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 0 out of 2500000 steps (0%)
18:19:40:WU00:FS01:0x17:ERROR:Win32: 0xc0000005: Exception access violation
18:19:40:WU00:FS01:0x17:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
18:19:40:WU00:FS01:0x17:Saving result file log.txt
18:19:40:WU00:FS01:0x17:Folding@home Core Shutdown: BAD_WORK_UNIT
18:19:40:WU00:FS01:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
18:19:40:WU00:FS01:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:7661 run:23 clone:7 gen:3 core:0x17 unit:0x0000000cff3d48355135010c8e7dad3a
18:19:40:WU00:FS01:Uploading 2.90KiB to 171.67.108.149
18:19:40:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.149:8080
18:19:40:WU01:FS01:Connecting to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80
18:19:41:WU00:FS01:Upload complete
18:19:41:WU00:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
18:19:41:WU00:FS01:Cleaning up
18:19:41:WU01:FS01:News: Welcome to Folding@Home
18:19:41:WU01:FS01:Assigned to work server 171.67.108.149
18:19:41:WU01:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: READY gpu:0:"GF108 [GeForce GT 630M]" from 171.67.108.149
18:19:41:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.149:8080
18:19:45:WU01:FS01ownloading 1.62MiB
18:19:50:WU01:FS01ownload complete
18:19:50:WU01:FS01:Received Unit: id:01 stateOWNLOAD error:OK project:7662 run:1 clone:2 gen:2 core:0x17 unit:0x00000002ff3d4835513911c81ba5c7cf
18:19:50:WU01:FS01:Starting
18:19:50:WU01:FS01:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/ProgramData/FAHClient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/beta/Core_17.fah/FahCore_17.exe -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 701 -lifeline 9104 -checkpoint 5 -gpu 0 fermi
18:19:50:WU01:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 8112
18:19:51:WU01:FS01:Core PID:2580
18:19:51:WU01:FS01:FahCore 0x17 started
18:19:51:WU01:FS01ownloading project 7662 description
18:19:51:WU01:FS01:Connecting to fah-web.stanford.edu:80
18:19:51:WU01:FS01:0x17:*********************** Log Started 2013-03-08T18:19:51Z ***********************
18:19:51:WU01:FS01:0x17roject: 7662 (Run 1, Clone 2, Gen 2)
18:19:51:WU01:FS01:0x17:Unit: 0x00000002ff3d4835513911c81ba5c7cf
18:19:51:WU01:FS01:0x17:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
18:19:51:WU01:FS01:0x17:Machine: 1
18:19:51:WU01:FS01:0x17:Reading tar file state.xml
18:19:51:WU01:FS01roject 7662 description downloaded successfully
18:19:51:WU01:FS01:0x17:Reading tar file system.xml
18:19:51:FS01:Finishing
18:19:52:WU01:FS01:0x17:Reading tar file integrator.xml
18:19:52:WU01:FS01:0x17:Reading tar file core.xml
18:19:52:WU01:FS01:0x17igital signatures verified
18:20:09:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 0 out of 2500000 steps (0%)
18:20:15:WU01:FS01:0x17:ERROR:Win32: 0xc0000005: Exception access violation
18:20:15:WU01:FS01:0x17:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
18:20:15:WU01:FS01:0x17:Saving result file log.txt
18:20:15:WU01:FS01:0x17:Folding@home Core Shutdown: BAD_WORK_UNIT
18:20:16:WU01:FS01:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
18:20:16:WU01:FS01:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:7662 run:1 clone:2 gen:2 core:0x17 unit:0x00000002ff3d4835513911c81ba5c7cf
18:20:16:WU01:FS01:Uploading 2.37KiB to 171.67.108.149
18:20:16:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.149:8080
18:20:17:WU01:FS01:Upload complete
18:20:17:WU01:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
18:20:17:WU01:FS01:Cleaning up


Was gäbe es, ausser Neuinst. noch für Möglichkeiten ? Slot löschen -> neu einrichten ??  Neuerer Client ??
Edit: ich sah gerade das der Client unter _Platform _win32 XP anzeigt ...    ... könnte das was damit zu tun haben ? Hab Win7-64bit drauf ...


----------



## mattinator (8. März 2013)

@Thosch
Versuch mal die aktuelle Version: https://fah-web.stanford.edu/projects/FAHClient/wiki/BetaRelease oder den letzten 7.2-er https://fah-web.stanford.edu/file-releases/beta/release/fahclient/windows-2008-64bit/v7.2/. Den Installer für die 7.2-er Version habe ich online nicht mehr gefunden, vllt. hat jemand anders noch einen Link.

EDIT: Hier ist der Installer: https://fah-web.stanford.edu/file-releases/beta/release/fah-installer/windows-xp-32bit/v7.2/.

@all
Kann es sein, dass das 8083-er SMP-A4-Projekt ohne ersichtlichen (Last-)Grund langsamer wird und nach einem Pause / Start des Slots im FAHControl wieder schneller arbeitet ? Vor dem Restart war die Frametime bei 03:40, ist jetzt bei 02:36, Minumum war schon mal bei 02:29 (i7-3770K@4.4GHz Turbo auf allen Kernen). Andere Programme waren bei dem 03:40 eigenlich nicht aktiv.


----------



## Amigafan (8. März 2013)

*@Tosch*

Ich kann meinem "Vorredner" mattinator nur beipflichten - benutze mindestens den Client der Version 7.2.9!

Außerdem mußt Du *Win7* verwenden - unter anderen BS ist der Core17 nicht getestet, *WinXP* wird aufgrund veralteter Graka-Treiber überhaupt *nicht* unterstützt. 
Zudem sollte der neueste Graka-Treiber installiert sein - die "alten Gockel" können Probleme bereiten . . .


----------



## Bumblebee (8. März 2013)

So, mal eine Abrechnung:

Der Core 17 loost (ausser auf GTX570) überall ab
Egal ob GTX560Ti oder GTX660Ti - ich verliere im Schnitt damit 6-8 KPPD
Kommt dazu, dass der Core - wie sc59 richtigerweise gepostet hat - pro GPU rund 13% CPU-Leistung abgreift

Also definitiv für den Moment keine valable Alternative; alles zurückgestellt


----------



## mattinator (8. März 2013)

Irgendwie ist bei Stanford mal wieder "Wochenende".


Spoiler



22:17:31:WU01:FS00:Connecting to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80
22:17:31:WU01:FS00:News: Welcome to Folding@Home
22:17:31:WU01:FS00:Assigned to work server 171.67.108.36
22:17:31:WU01:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: READY gpu:0:"GK104 [GeForce GTX 660 Ti]" from 171.67.108.36
22:17:31:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.36:8080
22:18:13:ERROR:WU01:FS00:Exception: 10002: Received short response, expected 512 bytes, got 0



Mit dem 6-er CPU-SMP-Client habe ich wenigstens für den Prozzi Arbeit bekommen. Eine GPU hat noch ein Projekt, die zweite seit geraumer Zeit wie im Spoiler.
EDIT: Router- und Rechner-Neustart hat auch nix gebracht.


----------



## Amigafan (8. März 2013)

*@mattinator*

Die CPU´s erhalten problemlos SMP-Cores - bei mir gerade eben der 2700K unter Linux.
Zu den GPU´s kann ich noch nichts sagen, da noch alle "versorgt" sind - aber ich bleibe dran . . . 

Manchmal kann man über sich selber nur den Kopf schütteln:
Obwohl ich weiß, dass WinXP nicht mit Core17 zusammenarbeitet, habe ich die ganze Zeit auf ebensolche WU´s für meine GTX560Ti 448  - unter WinXP - gewartet


----------



## mattinator (9. März 2013)

Entwarnung, die zweite GPU hat sich nach 'zig Anläufen ein 7626-er Projekt geholt. Der 6-er SMP-Client muss noch sein 8077-er Projekt beenden, nicht so dolle Ausbeute (14K).


----------



## picar81_4711 (9. März 2013)

Na super, jetzt ist Stats-Seite von Stanford down und es gab kein Punkteupdate. Hoffentlich werden die Punkte noch nachgereicht....


----------



## Bumblebee (9. März 2013)

Ja, im Moment haben sie bei Stanford mal wieder "BettyByBoooo-Time" - so ziemlich alle Server sind down
Die waren nicht lieb mit ihrem Indianer (aka APACHE) und nun haut er ihnen (und uns) SUEXEC Errors um die Ohren


----------



## ProfBoom (9. März 2013)

Am 6. habe ich die 7661 bekommen, heute Morgen mit 2000 Punkten abgegeben.
Aber auch nur, weil der PC durchlief, damit ich wenigstens heute ein normales Windows habe... Dieses Ruckeln geht gar nicht.

Fazit: Über drei normale (~6Std.) Rechentage für 2093 Punkte. Macht ca. 60% PPD-Verlust.


----------



## Amigafan (9. März 2013)

Das ist zwar ärgerlich, wenn der Stats-Server nicht will, aber unproblematisch - die Punkte wurden bis jetzt immer "nachgebucht".
Schlimmer wäre es, wenn die Collect-Server down wären und somit der Upload stillständ: kein Upload - keine "Ergebnisse" - keine Punkte - und damit viel Energie verschwendet. . . 


*@ProfBoom*

Für Falter, die nicht durchgehend falten, sind die neueren WU´s ungeeignet, da sie bei älteren Karten durchaus 8-10 Stunden zur Berechnung benötigen.
Für "Dauerfalter" stellen diese WU´s aber den ersten Schritt in die richtige Richtung dar, wenn es um "equal points for equal work" geht.
Hiermit erhalten alle AMD-Graka-Falter (ab HD 5000) erhöhte Punkte für Ihre "Arbeit" - endlich.
Dabei kann man feststellen, dass gerade die CNG-Grakas einen Riesenschritt nach vorne machen (bis zu mehreren 100%), und auch die älteren Grakas - wenn auch nicht in dem Maße - profitieren.
Im Vergleich zu den "normalen" WU´s (11292,11293) erhalte ich mit meiner HD 5870 etwa 2K PPD mehr - eine Steigerung um mehr als 20%.
Und - ehrlich gesagt - besser diese Punkte "mehr" bekommen als weiterhin "in die Röhre zu gucken" - solange es dabei der Forschung dient . . .


----------



## sc59 (9. März 2013)

Alert! Alert! Alert! 

Ich komme auf keinen Server Work - , Collection- , und die Projektpage, Server Status page 
wenn ich die Links im V7 benutze.
anscheinend totalausfall.

Alert! Alert! Alert!


----------



## RG Now66 (9. März 2013)

sc59 schrieb:


> Alert! Alert! Alert!
> (...)
> anscheinend totalausfall.


 
Ja kann ich bestätigen, leider ist alles Down (Main-page,usw).


----------



## ProfBoom (9. März 2013)

@Amigafan, das mag für deine HD5870 gelten, aber meine HD5770@950MHz (+100MHz) braucht über 18 Stunden und macht statt knapp 7000 PPD nur etwa 4500 PPD.

Aber ich habe eh schon darauf spekuliert mal eine neue Graka zu kaufen, wenn ich mich an das erste GPU-Bonus-Projekt erinnere.
Und ich würde gern wieder AMD nehmen... Mal sehen, was noch so kommt.

Andere Frage: Hat jemand außer mir das Problem, dass der Core17 das System zum laggen bring?
Beispiele: 
Video/DVD gucken -> Ruckler
Spielen -> schwere Ruckler
Wiederherstellen/Minimieren von Anwendungen -> nicht flüssig
Firefox Adressleiste klappt auf, aber es erscheinen keinen Vorschläge wenn man tippt

PS: Die GraKa ist die einzige im System und auch für die Bildausgabe verantwortlich.


----------



## Thosch (9. März 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> *@Tosch*
> 
> Ich kann meinem "Vorredner" mattinator nur beipflichten - benutze mindestens den Client der Version 7.2.9!
> 
> ...


 Aaaalso ... ich hab den 7.3.6 drauf. Und ich hatte glaube auch gepostet das ich Win7 am Laufen habe ...
Egal, hab gerade auf "beta" umgestellt und warte bis die 8071 durch ist. Mal sehen was dan kommt.


----------



## ProfBoom (9. März 2013)

@Tosch
Da passt doch etwas nicht.
Dein Log sagt Fah-Version 7.1.52 und Windows XP.


----------



## PAUI (9. März 2013)

so Falte gerade die 3te 7662 mit 44000PPD, sieht gut aus. Graka nur zu 93% ausgelatet und nichts ruckelt.
der Programmierer wird sich größtenteils nur auf die neuen Karten konzentriert haben.


----------



## sc59 (9. März 2013)

@ProfBoom
das passt schon :
Build ->Platform: xp
System -> OS : w7
im Log von Tosch

das ist bei allen windows Systemen so.

@Paui
Die GCN geht schön ab mit dem Core_17


----------



## Bumblebee (9. März 2013)

Also das geht irgendwie gar nicht ....

Ich habe euch bekanntlich heute um *08:46* über den (mehr oder weniger) Totalausfall von Stanford informiert
Jetzt - also rund 6 Stunden später - ist immer noch alles down


----------



## Amigafan (9. März 2013)

Thosch schrieb:


> Aaaalso ... ich hab den 7.3.6 drauf. Und ich hatte glaube auch gepostet das ich Win7 am Laufen habe ...
> Egal, hab gerade auf "beta" umgestellt und warte bis die 8071 durch ist. Mal sehen was dan kommt.




Im 1.Post erwähnst Du aber die installierte Version 7.1.52 . . . 

Was Du aber nicht hast - einen neuen Treiber für die GT630M! (Die Notwendigkeit dazu ist aber in meinem zitierten Post zu lesen!)
Daher kannst Du lange warten, bis Du eine 766xer WU bekommst - nämlch "ewig und drei Tage".  
Denn:
Du benutzt Cuda-Version 2.1 mit Driver 4010 - und die ist für die 766xer WU´s "outdated"  - ob Du allerdings einen neueren Treiber bekommst , ist bei "mobilen" Grakas immer Glückssache . . .


Edit:
*@PAUI*
(Ich hab einen "Anschlag"  auf Dich vor )

Es wäre sehr hilfreich für alle AMD-User, wenn Du die Versionen der benutzten Software publik machen könntest, also:

Win7 . . . 
FAHClient Vers.  . . . 
Catalyst Vers . . . 
SDK Vers. . . . 

Graka (Vers, Hersteller, Taktraten)

Eventuell: benutze Software zum Übertakten, zur Auslastungskontrolle o. Ä. 

Zusätzlich wäre es von Vorteil, eventuelle "Auffälligkeiten" bei der Installation bzw beim Betrieb zu erwähnen, die es Anderen ermöglicht, (mögliche) auftretende Probleme "zu umschiffen" . . . 

Vielleicht als Startpost des Themas:
Core 17 unter AMD-Grakas . . .

Es würde reichen, wenn Du "nur" zur 7970 schreibst, Erfahrungen mit anderen Grakas lassen sich später leicht hinzufügen (HD 5870 käme von mir )



Edit2:

Die Stats-Seite von Stanford ist *wieder online *


----------



## PAUI (9. März 2013)

der neueste Mobile Treiber ist der 314.07


----------



## picar81_4711 (9. März 2013)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Also das geht irgendwie gar nicht ....
> 
> Ich habe euch bekanntlich heute um *08:46* über den (mehr oder weniger) Totalausfall von Stanford informiert
> Jetzt - also rund 6 Stunden später - ist immer noch alles down


Endlich gehts wieder....


----------



## Thosch (9. März 2013)

ProfBoom schrieb:


> @Tosch
> Da passt doch etwas nicht.
> Dein Log sagt Fah-Version 7.1.52 und Windows XP.


 Ja deswegen hatte ichs ja rein gestellt. Das Log wurde noch mit der 7.1.52 gemacht, richtig. Aber ich habe schon immer Win7 drauf. Und bis jetzt lief der Client ja auch ganz ordentlich. Bis zum 17er Core-Update und den 7661er WUs. Da brachte er mir dann immer _BAD_WORK_UNIT_, so wies im Log steht. Den 7.3.6er hab ich erst heute Mittag drauf gemacht. Hab gerade gesehen das unter _System Info_ bei _Built_ es die Zeile _Platform  win32 XP_ gibt. Bezieht sich sicher auf den Client, für eben welche Plattform es gemacht ist.
Mal sehen ob ich nach der aktuellen WU ein Update auf den 17er Core bekomme und ob da die 7661er WUs laufen. Noch ein wenig Geduld ...    ...

Edit: ... und neuerdings hab ich in den EOC-Stats WUs gefaltet aber keine Punkte bekommen ...    ...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. März 2013)

Der Meier mit seiner AHCI-XP-Geschichte :
Am Freitag hat mir Zotac die Treiber geschickt  und gestern habe ich diese nach dieser Anleitung installiert:


Spoiler



Da ich kein Diskettenlaufwerk mehr bei meinen PCs einbaue, habe ich den NVIDIA AHCI-Treiber in folgenden Schritten installiert:

-> Windows XP mit SATA Mode IDE im BIOS installieren oder starten
-> Windows Systemsteuerung aufrufen -> Hardware -> Assistent sucht nach neuen Geräten (findet natürlich nichts)
-> "Ja, die Hardware wurde bereits angeschlossen" auswählen -> Bei installierter Hardware "Neue Hardware hinzufügen"
-> "Hardware manuell aus einer Liste wählen und installieren(für fortgeschrittene Benutzer)" auswählen
-> Aus Allgemeine Hardwaretypen "IDE ATA/ATAPI-Controller" auswählen
-> Datenträger (Pfad zum SATA-Treiber von Nvidia auswählen)
-> Beim Modell NVIDIA nForce SerialATA Controller auswählen
-> Die neue Hardware installieren
-> Beim Reboot im BIOS den SATA Mode von IDE auf AHCI umstellen
-> Bei mir waren dann im Gerätemanager unter IDE ATA/ATAPI-Controller 2 Einträge mit NVIDIA nForce SerialATA Controller, wobei ein Eintrag mit einem gelben Rufzeichen markiert war - diesen habe ich einfach deinstalliert

Und so kann ich auch ohne ein Diskettenlaufwerk AHCI benutzen bzw. jederzeit nachträglich installieren.
Diese Anleitung sollte unabhängig vom Mainboard funktionieren, jedoch muss man bei einem anderen Chipsatz natürlich einen anderen AHCI Treiber verwenden.


Im Gerätemanager wird mir jetzt der "NVIDIA nForce SerialATA Controller" mit gelben Rufezeichen angezeigt (Gerät kann nicht gestartet werden), aber nach dem Umstellen auf AHCI im Bios bekomme ich nach wie vor den Bluescreen zu sehen. 


Fehlt noch was oder kann die verbaute WD 2500JS nicht mit AHCI umgehen?


----------



## mattinator (10. März 2013)

Ich würde folgendes vorschlagen:


Backup des aktuellen Systems
USB-Stick mit den NVIDIA-AHCI-Treibern
im BIOS AHCI einstellen (ggf. noch mal nach BIOS-Update suchen)
Windows XP neu installieren und mit F6 die NVIDIA-Treiber einbinden
Restore Daten und Programme
Programme noch einmal drüberinstallieren
Dann siehst Du wenigstens, ob es überhaupt funktioniert. Wenn es schiefgeht, kannst Du das Backup auch komplett wiederherstellen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. März 2013)

mattinator schrieb:


> Ich würde folgendes vorschlagen:
> 
> 
> Backup des aktuellen Systems
> ...


Anstelle von die bestehende XP-Installation abzuschiessen hab ich auf AHCI umgestellt und die Corsair P128 auf der sich noch die Win7-Installation vom 1090T-PC befindet an den Rechner angeschlossen > auch wenn die Win7 sich nur bis zum Benutzeranmelde-Bildschirm aufstarten liess, hat sich gezeigt das sich AHCI verwenden lässt. 

Ich teste jetzt ob sich mit den Treiber eine XP-Installtion durchführen lassen würde, dann weiss ich ob ich die richtigen Treiber habe für XP.

Ps: Bios scheint das aktuellste zu sein.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. März 2013)

Ich fühle mich momentan vom XP ver*******!* 

Ich wollte XP im AHCI-Modus auf die SSD installieren:
Wen ich nun schön mit F6 den Treiber einbinde kann ich die Partition auswählen in der ich XP installieren will, dann will er die Treiber für die Installation haben, welche ich ihm auch auf dem USB-Stick zur Verfügung stelle, aber dann weigert er sich sie zu benutzen bzw ignoriert sie auf dem USB-Stick! 

Wen ich die Treiber nicht mit F6 einbinde zeigt er mir den Bluesreen.


----------



## Abductee (10. März 2013)

Warum muss es nochmal XP sein?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. März 2013)

Aus Kompatibilitätsgründen: fehlende Treiber (Scanner) für Win7, gewisse Spiele und einige Software laufen nicht unter Win7.

Ausserdem müsste ich mir extra ein zweites Win7 kaufen.


Langsam bin ich echt soweit einfach IDE zu verwenden und fertig.


----------



## Abductee (10. März 2013)

Probier mal die Raid-Treiber in die Windows XP Installations-CD einzubinden.
http://www.reckenpferd.de/computer/raid.html


----------



## T0M@0 (10. März 2013)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Aus Kompatibilitätsgründen: fehlende Treiber (Scanner) für Win7, gewisse Spiele und einige Software laufen nicht unter Win7.
> 
> Ausserdem müsste ich mir extra ein zweites Win7 kaufen.
> 
> ...


 
Man kann einen Key auch 2 mal verwenden, das hast du aber nicht von mir XD

Ansonsten könnte man den Scanner eventuell über eine VM ansteuern? Welche Software/Spiele sollen mit Win 7 nicht laufen? Da gibt es bestimmt alternativen...

Der Support von MS für XP ist nur noch dieses Jahr


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. März 2013)

Grossteil des Problems liegt daran das mein Win7 ein 64bit ist.

Beim Scanner (Canon LiDE 20) fängt das Problem da an das es überhaupt keine 64bit-Treiber gibt (weder für XP, Vista, Win7) und ich sehe echt nicht ein wieso ich einen neuen Scanner kaufen soll wen der alte noch funktioniert und ich in vielleicht 1X im Monat brauche.

Ich hab relativ viele Spiele rumliegen die noch nicht mal für XP gemacht wurden (z.B. NfS: Posche), aber laufen ohne Knurren und Murren unter XP.
Andere sind für XP gemacht, laufen aber nicht unter Win7, z.B. Ghost Master.


Bezüglich Unterstützung XP: Sei es drum wen Microsoft den Support Ende Jahr einstellt, notfalls kann man den PC auch ohne Netzwerk-Anschluss betreiben.


----------



## Thosch (10. März 2013)

Man kann Win7 auch als 32bit inst., dem Key ists egal ... Und gabs/gibts da nicht nen Win-XP-kompatibilitätsmodus für PRGs ??

Also meine GT630M will einfach die 7662er WUs nicht fressen. Kommt nach dem Coreupdate, dem WU-DL gleich  BAD_WORK_UNIT und wird zurück geschickt. Jetzt weiß ich auch wie ich zu den WUs ohne Punktevergabe in meinen Stats komme ...  ... hab erst mal das _beta_ raus geschmissen.

Faltet noch wer mit ner Mobile-Fermi und kann das auch beklagen ??


----------



## Amigafan (10. März 2013)

*4. Update HD 5870 und Core17
*
Bis gestern lief der Core17 mit meiner HD 5870 problemlos zusammen, benutzt habe ich Graka-Treiber 13.1 und SDK 2.7.
Die Auslastung des Q9550@Stock lag bei etwa 20 - 25% - also ein vollständiger Kern.
Da im offiziellen Support-Forum geraten wird, für HD5000/6000 den (unmodifizierten) Catalyst 13.1 zu verwenden (für HD 7000 der neue Beta 13.2), habe ich gestern meine Installation entsprechend modifiziert.
Der Erfolg:
Die HD 5870 wird zu 98% ausgelastet - das entspricht fast genau der Auslastung mit dem SDK 2.7 - aber:
 - die TPF hat sch um ca. 20 Sek verringert
 - die PPD sind um weitere 1K gestiegen - bei jetzt guten 12,3K
 - die Auslastung der CPU ist auf durchschnittlich *unter 2%* gesunken  

"Nachteil" der ganzen Aktion:
Sollte ich wieder mit Core16 falten, muß ich das SDK wechseln (aber: warum sollte ich? )- nur das SDK 2.7 ist kompatibel mit Core16

Mein Tipp an *PAUI*:
Installiere den Beta-Catalyst 13.2 - dieser ist für Deine Graka der Optimierte.


*
@A.Meier-PS3*

Dass Dein Mainboard den Treiber vom USB-Stick nicht akzeptiert, hängt damit zusammen, dass er von diesem Stick nicht booten kann - daher ist auch die Installation von Diskette (Boot-Laufwerk) vorgesehen.
Vielleicht gibt es im Bios eine Einstellung, die einen USB-Stick als Bootlaufwerk akzeptiert oder es hilft, ein Disk-Image bootbar auf einer CD zu installieren und dann zu versuchen, den Treiber von dort nachzuladen . . . 



*@Tosch*

Ich habe Dir schon 2 Mal geschrieben, dass der Treiber für die Graka nicht fähig ist, mit dem Core17 zusammenzuarbeiten. 
Also:
Wenn Du willst, dass man Dir hilft, dann "versorge" bitte diejenigen, die es versuchen, mit den nötigen Infos!!!
Denn aus meinem "Kaffeesatz" bekomme ich keine und meine Glaskugel ist zur Reparatur . . . 


*@TOM@0*

Die Nutzung von einem Key für 2 Installationen ist zwar nicht verbreitet, entspricht aber der derzeitigen Rechtssprechung! (in Deutschland)
Demnach ist es völlig legal, Windows sowohl auf einem Desktop - als auch auf einem Mobilrechner (gleichzeitig!) installiert zu haben und zu benutzen.
Vorraussetzung:
Beide Geräte gehören zu einem Haushalt und werden dort genutzt.
Ob es wegen einer zweiten Installation auf einem Desktop-Rechner zu Problemen gekommen ist, ist mir nicht bekannt.


----------



## T0M@0 (10. März 2013)

Interessanter Artikel über Aluminium und Alzheimer:

Alzheimer : Wie Aluminium Nervenzellen in den Tod treibt - Nachrichten Gesundheit - DIE WELT


----------



## Thosch (10. März 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> *
> 
> @Tosch
> 
> ...


*

Ok ... muss ich sonst mal im Postfach suchen ...   
Und wenn du schon Kaffeesatzlesen fabrizierst dann müsstest du wissen das du dazu meinen Satz nehmen müsstest !!
... aber trotzdem danke !  
Und Entschuldigung das ich nicht den ganzen Nachmittag die Posts hier verfolgt und gelesen habe ... wie konnte ich nur sooo nachlässig sein ... Schande über mich und meine mich immer wieder fordernde Familie ...  ...*


----------



## mattinator (10. März 2013)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Interessanter Artikel über Aluminium und Alzheimer


Bin zwar kein Mediziner, aber vielleicht ist die erhöhte Konzentratuion von Aluminum auch eine Folge der Krankheit ? Auf diese Idee scheint lt. dem Artikel niemand gekommen zu sein.


----------



## T0M@0 (10. März 2013)

Ist natürlich auch eine Möglichkeit. (Die sie hoffentlich schon in Betracht gezogen haben. )


----------



## PAUI (11. März 2013)

mit dem Unterschied von SDK 2.7 zu SDK 2.8 in bezug auf die CPU Last hatte ich schon geschrieben.
hatte mit meiner HD 7970 auch 20% CPU last bei der WU, nachdem ich auf den 2.8 gewechselt habe wurde die TPF besser, GPU auslastung gesunken und CPU Last gleich 0.

das mit dem 13.2 werde ich probieren.


----------



## Loetkolben666 (11. März 2013)

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Anzahl der gleichzeitigen Uploads zu begrenzen? Ich habe nämlich das Problem das F@H versucht 3 WUs auf einmal hoch zu laden und immer bei ca. 30% abbricht.


----------



## Bumblebee (11. März 2013)

Loetkolben666 schrieb:


> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Anzahl der gleichzeitigen Uploads zu begrenzen? Ich habe nämlich das Problem das F@H versucht 3 WUs auf einmal hoch zu laden und immer bei ca. 30% abbricht.



Wie jetzt ??
Du hast 3 fertig berechnete WU's und die kriegt er nicht hochgeladen (zurück auf den Resultateserver)??

Faltest du unter V7??

Und - dann noch eine Frage von mir....
Faltest du mit (gemäss Sig) 2 Titanen??


----------



## Loetkolben666 (11. März 2013)

Ja drei Stück. Das ist die Fehlermeldung: "Exception: Transfer failed". Clientversion ist 7.3.6. Kann man einzelne Uploads eventuell pausieren? Bing und Google führen leider zu nichts.


----------



## Amigafan (11. März 2013)

Du kannst eine Möglichkeit versuchen:

Du pausierst alle Slots und startest jeden einzelnen Client nacheinander - den folgenden erst, wenn der erste seine Daten hochgeladen hat.
So kommen sich die Uploads nicht ins "Gehege" und Du bekommst alle Daten ohne Störung hochgeladen.
Das Pausieren erreichst Du, wenn Du auf den einzelnen Slots mit der rechten Maustaste das Menü öffnest.


Edit:

BTW:
Mal was "Neues": das erste "Punkteupdate" (11.3. 9am) bei extrem.overclocking.com, bei dem alle laufenden Clients (7) eine WU abgeliefert haben . . . 
Und: laut Stats bei Stanford habe ich die Schallmauer von 500 durchbrochen und liege aktuell auf Platz 499


----------



## Muschkote (11. März 2013)

@*Loetkolben666

*Könntest du bitte eine Aussage zu der Faltleistung einer Titan geben?


----------



## T0M@0 (11. März 2013)

Muschkote schrieb:


> @*Loetkolben666
> 
> *Könntest du bitte eine Aussage zu der Faltleistung einer Titan geben?


 
Fände ich auch sehr Interessant. Kannst ja gleich da: Folding@Home Stats und PPD vergleich eintragen


----------



## Bumblebee (11. März 2013)

Faltest du mit (gemäss Sig) 2 Titanen?? 

Könntest du bitte eine Aussage zu der Faltleistung einer Titan geben?

Leider immer noch unbeantwortet...


----------



## nfsgame (11. März 2013)

Ich will Pics, sonst glaub ich nix !


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. März 2013)




----------



## Amigafan (12. März 2013)

*@Bumblebee*

Gemäß Seiner Aussage faltet er mit 3 Titans . . .


----------



## sc59 (12. März 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> *@Bumblebee*
> 
> Gemäß Seiner Aussage faltet er mit 3 Titans . . .


Falsch Interpretiert , sorry.


In seiner anfrage ist von 3 WU die Rede.  


Loetkolben666 schrieb:


> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Anzahl der gleichzeitigen Uploads zu begrenzen? Ich habe nämlich das Problem das F@H versucht 3 WUs auf einmal hoch zu laden und immer bei ca. 30% abbricht.


----------



## Bumblebee (12. März 2013)

- genau so isses 

Ausserdem....  gib uns Daten sonst müssen wir raten


----------



## Loetkolben666 (12. März 2013)

Die Titans sind erst mal nur zum rumspielen da (Benchen, OC).
Zum falten verwende ich meine alten Tahitis und einen i7 920.


----------



## Bumblebee (12. März 2013)

Loetkolben666 schrieb:


> Die Titans sind erst mal nur zum rumspielen da (Benchen, OC).



Sch**ade eigentlich; wir sind natürlich maximal gespannt was die Teile an Faltleistung bringen

Btw. ein Bild habe ich inzwischen gefunden 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Muschkote (12. März 2013)

Da hätte ich deutlich mehr erwartet. Bei etwa 10x höherer DP Leistung gegenüber der 6er Serie nur 60% mehr ppd als eine 660Ti. 
Ist nicht wirklich der Burner den ich erwartet hatte, da kann man nur hoffen, dass entweder noch optimiert wird oder endlich das Bonussystem anläuft.
Dann sieht die Sache wieder ganz anders aus.


----------



## XHotSniperX (12. März 2013)

wie kann ich die 7661 bekommen? bekomme 7662 mit beta core 17 :/


----------



## Amigafan (12. März 2013)

*@XHotSniperX*

Offiziell befinden sich sowohl der Core17 als auch die entsprechenden WU´s noch im Beta-Stadium und sind (offiziell) hauptsächlich nur für "offizielle" (bei Stanford angemeldete) Beta-Tester - also nicht für (offizielle) Normaluser . . .   

Da die Vergabe dieser WU´s durch Stanford respektive deren Server geschieht, ist es für uns unmöglich, bestimmte WU´s "auf Bestellung" zu bekommen:
Also:
Entweder Du bekommst eine zugewiesen, oder eben nicht - dann erhälst Du eine 7662.
Es scheint außerdem so, dass nur zum Start des Core17 7661er WU´s zugewiesen wurden (ich selbst hatte mehrere), aber derzeit hauptsächlich 7662er zugewiesen werden (so ist es bei mir - nur 7662er).


BTW:
Warum möchtest Du gerade eine 7661?


*@Muschkote*

Bein Falten interessieert aber nicht die DP-, sondern (im Augenblick) nur die SP-Leistung.
Diese bestimmt den möglichen "Punkteoutput", daher ist das Ergebnis - was mich betrifft - nicht wirklich überraschend.
Es entspricht ziemlich exakt meinen beiden GTX560Ti 448 bei derselben WU . . .


----------



## XHotSniperX (12. März 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> BTW:
> Warum möchtest Du gerade eine 7661?



wegen opencl


----------



## Amigafan (13. März 2013)

*@XHotSniperX*

Nur zur Info:
Sowohl Core17 als auch die WU´s 7661/7662 laufen nur unter OPENCL.
Sie stellen einen ersten Versuch der Vereinheitlichung der Programmierung für AMD- und NVidia-Grakas dar.
Daher ist es egal, welche der beiden WU´s Du erhälst . . .


----------



## PAUI (13. März 2013)

UPDATE HD 7970: Treiber sauber auf 13.2 geupdatet. Neuestes GPU-Z funktioniert wieder. GPU Last jetzt durchgängig bei 98%, TPF gesunken auf 2 min 24 sek 47700 PPD.


----------



## Muschkote (13. März 2013)

Schade das du damit nicht faltest sondern nur testest.


----------



## Amigafan (13. März 2013)

*@PAUI*

Danke für die Info 
Welcher Punkt aber noch interessant wäre: 
Die Auslastung/Belastung der CPU durch den Core17 mit dem Catalyst 13.2 Beta7 . . .


----------



## PAUI (13. März 2013)

Die CPU Auslastung liegt bei 1 - 2 %. Also falten tue ich mit der 7970 schon, aber halt nicht 24/7.


----------



## Amigafan (13. März 2013)

Danke nocheinmal für die Info 

Demnach dürfte eine HD7970 GHz ED bei fast 50K PPD liegen - das ist doch mal ne "anständige Hausnummer" für AMD-Falter . . .  

Vor allem ist eine Sache auffällig:
Trotz Faltens mit höchstem OC bei meiner HD 5870 (930 MHz GPU statt 850 MHz) bleibt die WU/ der Core17 stabil und produziert - trotz höherer Temperatur von bis zu 87°C - keine Fehler!
Das scheint ein gut programmiertes "Stück Arbeit" zu sein - *Lob an Stanford respektive die Programmierer*


----------



## PAUI (13. März 2013)

Falsch die 7970 GHz Edition produziert weniger, weil meine 7970 auf 1125 MHz läuft, ohne spannungserhöhung. Bei max 60 Grad.


----------



## Amigafan (13. März 2013)

Du benutzt aber schon die in Deinem Profil angegebene Sapphire 7970 - dort steht nämlich 1000 MHz Chip - ist also keine GHz-Edition . . .


----------



## Loetkolben666 (13. März 2013)

47t PPD?  Ich komme @ default nur auf ca. 41t.

Titan kommt auf ca. 35t.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (13. März 2013)

Loetkolben666 schrieb:


> Titan kommt auf ca. 35


 Aber mit dem schlechteren Projekt, mit einem 762x-er wird sie auf knapp 52K PPD kommen.


----------



## Toto1411 (14. März 2013)

Hallo,

ich bin auf Folding@Home gekommen, da ich mit einem Langzeit-Stabilitätstest nicht nur sinnlos heizen wollte (die x-te Stelle von Pi berechnen, ...), sondern was sinnvolles berechnen.
Die GPU scheint sich recht gut zu schlagen (GTX 680, wieder auf Standard-Takt, momentan knapp 30K PPD mit Projekt 8070). Allerdings kommt mir der Wert bei der CPU recht gering vor (i7 950, ebenfalls im Moment Standard-Takt 3,07 GHz). Dieser faltet schon seid einer gefühlten Ewigkeit an Projekt 10126, gerade mit TPF von ca. 12 min und geschätzten PPD von knapp 5K. Im Vergleich mit vorher im Thread verlinkter Tabelle (Folding@Home Stats und PPD vergleich) viel zu wenig?! Oder liegt es am Projekt?

Der F@H-Client ist Version 7.2.9, FahCore_a3 läuft auf allen 8 Threads mit 100% Auslastung.

Danke für eure Hilfe.

Grüße
Toto1411


----------



## picar81_4711 (14. März 2013)

Toto1411 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin auf Folding@Home gekommen, da ich mit einem Langzeit-Stabilitätstest nicht nur sinnlos heizen wollte (die x-te Stelle von Pi berechnen, ...), sondern was sinnvolles berechnen.
> Die GPU scheint sich recht gut zu schlagen (GTX 680, wieder auf Standard-Takt, momentan knapp 30K PPD mit Projekt 8070). Allerdings kommt mir der Wert bei der CPU recht gering vor (i7 950, ebenfalls im Moment Standard-Takt 3,07 GHz). Dieser faltet schon seid einer gefühlten Ewigkeit an Projekt 10126, gerade mit TPF von ca. 12 min und geschätzten PPD von knapp 5K. Im Vergleich mit vorher im Thread verlinkter Tabelle (Folding@Home Stats und PPD vergleich) viel zu wenig?! Oder liegt es am Projekt?
> ...


 
Das Projekt hatte ich noch nie auf meinem V6 aber es muss am Projekt liegen. Und die Grafikkarte bremst die CPU auch nochmal etwas aus....Aber mit den PPD von Deiner Grafikkarte kann man zufrieden sein...


----------



## PAUI (14. März 2013)

@Amigafan ja es ist die Sapphire in meinem Profil, sie hat 2 biose, eins mit 950 MHz Chip und das zweite mit 1000 MHz Chip. und fürs Folding läuft sie immer mit 1125MHz Chip.
also eine GHZ Edition ohne GHz Edition


----------



## T0M@0 (14. März 2013)

Loetkolben666 schrieb:


> 47t PPD?  Ich komme @ default nur auf ca. 41t.
> 
> Titan kommt auf ca. 35t.
> 
> ...


 
Wo hat bumblebee nur den Screenshot mit 64000PPD her? Waren das vielleicht 2 Titan im SLI?


----------



## Bumblebee (14. März 2013)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Wo hat Bumblebee nur den Screenshot mit 64000PPD her? Waren das vielleicht 2 Titan im SLI?



Gemäss dem screenie nicht - allerdings, wie wir alle wissen, Bilder kann man auch fälschen...
*Falls* das Bild echt ist; rein rechnerisch wären die 64 KPPD unter optimalen Bedingungen möglicherweise möglich_man weiss ja nie so genau..  ...


----------



## Amigafan (14. März 2013)

Toto1411 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin auf Folding@Home gekommen, da ich mit einem Langzeit-Stabilitätstest nicht nur sinnlos heizen wollte (die x-te Stelle von Pi berechnen, ...), sondern was sinnvolles berechnen.
> Die GPU scheint sich recht gut zu schlagen (GTX 680, wieder auf Standard-Takt, momentan knapp 30K PPD mit Projekt 8070). Allerdings kommt mir der Wert bei der CPU recht gering vor (i7 950, ebenfalls im Moment Standard-Takt 3,07 GHz). Dieser faltet schon seid einer gefühlten Ewigkeit an Projekt 10126, gerade mit TPF von ca. 12 min und geschätzten PPD von knapp 5K. Im Vergleich mit vorher im Thread verlinkter Tabelle (Folding@Home Stats und PPD vergleich) viel zu wenig?! Oder liegt es am Projekt?
> ...


 


Hallo Toto1411, 

eine weise Entscheidung, mit dem Stabilitätslauf gleizeitig die Forschung zu unterstützen . . . 
Nun zu Deiner Frage:
Da Du, nehme ich an, "Faltanfänger" bist, benutzt Du nock keinen Passkey. 
Diesen kannst Du hier anfordern, um ihn im Client unter dem Menüpunkt "Configure/Identity" einzutragen.
Sobald Du 10 WU´s (=WorkUnit) unter "Benutzung" des Passkeys gefaltet hast, bekommst Du für jede nachfolgende WU einen sog. QRB (= Quick Return Bonus) - das gilt z. Zt aber leider erst für alle CPU-WU´s und nur einige Beta-GPU-WU´s.
Erst mit Hilfe dieses Bonus wirst Du ein ähnliches "Punkteergebnis" mit der CPU schaffen, wie Du es in unseren Stats findest.


----------



## Toto1411 (14. März 2013)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Das Projekt hatte ich noch nie auf meinem V6 aber es muss am Projekt liegen. Und die Grafikkarte bremst die CPU auch nochmal etwas aus....Aber mit den PPD von Deiner Grafikkarte kann man zufrieden sein...


 
Danke für die schnelle Antwort  Zu dem Zeitpunkt lief der GPU-Core nicht, verursacht gerade aber auch nur akzeptable 6-7% CPU-Last.
Ich habe es über Nacht fertig laufen lassen und jetzt eine neue WU aus dem Projekt 8076 bekommen. Gerade bin ich bei erwarteten PPD von 6K, also nicht viel mehr. Wenn ich mir in der Tabelle den übertakteten i7 920 ansehe, sollte ich doch mindestens im Bereich von 10K landen.

Hat jemand eine Idee, warum das so eine schlechte Ausbeute ist? 

Edit: Den Passkey habe ich gleich als erstes eingerichtet, ich klicke mich meistens erst durch alle Menüs durch  Kommt dadurch aber nach der 10. WU ca. das doppelte raus?


----------



## Loetkolben666 (14. März 2013)

Es handelt sich auch um unterschiedliche Projekte. Den screenshot mit den 35000 hab ich auch nur aus dem Internetz, er kann also auch Fake sein.

@ Bumblebee

Wie viele PPD erfalten denn jeweils dein Xeon und dein Opteron System?


----------



## Bumblebee (14. März 2013)

Loetkolben666 schrieb:


> @ Bumblebee
> 
> Wie viele PPD erfalten denn jeweils dein Xeon und dein Opteron System?



Hallo Loetkolben
Was wir mit unseren Servern so zusammenkauen kannst du dir hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...-sammelthread-der-serverwahn.html#post3703926 ansehen


----------



## Amigafan (14. März 2013)

Toto1411 schrieb:


> . . .
> 
> Edit: Den Passkey habe ich gleich als erstes eingerichtet, ich klicke mich meistens erst durch alle Menüs durch  Kommt dadurch aber nach der 10. WU ca. das doppelte raus?




Sehr gut 
Wenn Du wissen möchtest, wieviele Punkte Du mit QRB bekommst, empfehle ich Dir das Programm: Folding@home Bonus Point Calculator 
Es sollte Deine Frage beantworten . . .


----------



## Toto1411 (14. März 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Sehr gut
> Wenn Du wissen möchtest, wieviele Punkte Du mit QRB bekommst, empfehle ich Dir das Programm: Folding@home Bonus Point Calculator
> Es sollte Deine Frage beantworten . . .


 
Danke für den Link  Dann rechnet FAHControl wohl schon die Bonuspunkte ein. Komisch, dass es trotzdem so wenig sind...


----------



## T0M@0 (14. März 2013)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Gemäss dem screenie nicht - allerdings, wie wir alle wissen, Bilder kann man auch fälschen...
> *Falls* das Bild echt ist; rein rechnerisch wären die 64 KPPD unter optimalen Bedingungen möglicherweise möglich_man weiss ja nie so genau..  ...


 


Loetkolben666 schrieb:


> Es handelt sich auch um unterschiedliche Projekte. Den screenshot mit den 35000 hab ich auch nur aus dem Internetz, er kann also auch Fake sein.
> 
> @ Bumblebee
> 
> Wie viele PPD erfalten denn jeweils dein Xeon und dein Opteron System?


 
Hab mal beide Fakes eingetragen:

Folding@Home Stats und PPD vergleich

Irgendwo dazwischen wird wohl die Wahrheit sein.


----------



## Loetkolben666 (14. März 2013)

Da fehlen die Werte der Tahitis. Oder zählen die nicht weil beta?

@  Bumblebee

 Sind die Werte mit oder ohne Bonus?

Ich will mir ein Quad-Sockel-System zusammenschrauben und überlege was besser ist. Richtiges OC geht bei keinem von beiden?


----------



## T0M@0 (14. März 2013)

Wer ist Tahitis?


----------



## Amigafan (14. März 2013)

Loetkolben666 schrieb:


> . . .
> 
> Ich will mir ein Quad-Sockel-System zusammenschrauben und überlege was besser ist. Richtiges OC geht bei keinem von beiden?



Dann setz Dich doch einmal bitte mit mihapiha in Verbindung - er kann Dir vielleicht helfen . . .


----------



## Loetkolben666 (14. März 2013)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Wer ist Tahitis?


 
Die aktuelle GPU-Generation von AMD.



Amigafan schrieb:


> Dann setz Dich doch einmal bitte mit mihapiha in Verbindung - er kann Dir vielleicht helfen . . .


 
Ich will nur wissen was besser geht und nicht wie man es zusammen baut.

Ist das nicht der der seinen Falter vermieten will?


----------



## ProfBoom (14. März 2013)

Genau. Vermieten oder verkaufen. Ein 4-Sockelsystem.


----------



## Loetkolben666 (14. März 2013)

Gab es hier im Forum schon eine Preisvorstellung?


----------



## Bumblebee (14. März 2013)

Loetkolben666 schrieb:


> @ Bumblebee
> 
> Sind die Werte mit oder ohne Bonus?
> 
> Ich will mir ein Quad-Sockel-System zusammenschrauben und überlege was besser ist. Richtiges OC geht bei keinem von beiden?



Sind *mit* Bonus

Quad-Sockel gibt natürlich mächtig Punkte - kostet aber auch mächtig Kohle
OC ist sowohl bei INTEL wie bei AMD kaum möglich; Ausnahme ist zum Beispiel mein SR2-Board - ist aber DUAL-Socket


----------



## T0M@0 (14. März 2013)

Loetkolben666 schrieb:


> Die aktuelle GPU-Generation von AMD.


 
Achso 

Hat noch keiner was eingetragen anscheinend


----------



## Loetkolben666 (14. März 2013)

Weiß wer was die aktuellen Piledriver Kerne leisten unter F@h?
Die Suchergebnisse von Google sind irgendwie dürftig.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. März 2013)

Loetkolben666 schrieb:


> Weiß wer was die aktuellen Piledriver Kerne leisten unter F@h?


Die Vorgängergeneration ist unter F@H schneller, deshalb hat mihapiha mit dennen eine gebaut.



Loetkolben666 schrieb:


> Gab es hier im Forum schon eine Preisvorstellung?


Er hofft was in Richtung 3'500Euro, da sein Faltserver erst 4-5Monate alt ist.

Fallst du dich näher damit befassen willst > http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...234980-geplanter-faltserver-naehert-sich.html


----------



## mihapiha (15. März 2013)

Außerdem lassen sich die alten 6100er CPUs mit passendem BIOS sogar noch übertakten  
Zwar nur um 10% da die Spannungswandler auf dem Mainboard schnell nachgeben würden wenn man die Spannung anhebt, aber immerhin.
10% mehr ist bei so vielen Kernen recht viel.

Ich habe außerdem gelesen, dass der F@H-client "nur" mit 64 threads/Kernen umgehen kann. Irgendwo habe ich einen Test gefunden mit dem 10-Kernigen Intel CPUs. Da vier auf dem Mainboard waren, und die CPUs auch noch HT hatten, kam man auf 80 Threads, und da ging the F@H Leistung halt krass zurück da der Client nur 64 Threads nutzen konnte. Vielleicht hat sich das mittlerweile geändert, aber ich würde halt nicht über the 64 Kerne hinausschießen. 

Mein System ist so wie es ist, im Moment eine der idealsten Lösungen für Folding@Home. Mit schlechten WUs komme ich auf 430k PPD durchschnittlich und wenn ich nur gute erhalten würde, käme ich auf 700k PPD. Das ist mit einem alternativen Single-PC-System eigentlich nicht zu überbieten, primär weil auch die Intel-Konkurrenz im Serverbereich so teuer ist.

_________________________________


Anderes Thema:

Demnächst gibt es wieder Bonus Punkte für GPUs: http://folding.typepad.com/news/2013/03/gpu-qrb-update.html


----------



## Amigafan (15. März 2013)

mihapiha schrieb:


> . . .
> 
> Anderes Thema:
> 
> Demnächst gibt es wieder Bonus Punkte für GPUs: Folding@home: GPU QRB update




 . . . und es gibt eine allgemeine Info für die "nähere Zukunft": Folding@home: GPU core progress & general design philosophy


----------



## Speeedy (15. März 2013)

Typisch, da bin ich mal von Mittwoch Abend bis nächsten Montag nicht zu Hause und prompt entnehme ich meinen Punkten das seit gestern mein HauptFalter nicht mehr faltet. 
Hoffe nur mir ist nicht wieder was abgeraucht...


----------



## Bumblebee (15. März 2013)

Speeedy schrieb:


> Hoffe nur mir ist nicht wieder was abgeraucht...



Ich drück dir sämtliche Daumen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. März 2013)

Ich ebenfalls.


----------



## mattinator (15. März 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> . . . und es gibt eine allgemeine Info für die "nähere Zukunft": Folding@home: GPU core progress & general design philosophy


 Na hoffentlich bringen sie bis dahin den 17-er Core noch ein wenig auf Trab und / oder korrigieren die Bewertung entscheidend.


----------



## Amigafan (15. März 2013)

Super - mein letzter Post "hat sich in Wohlgefallen aufgelöst"  . . .  
Also noch einmal:



mattinator schrieb:


> Na  hoffentlich bringen sie bis dahin den 17-er Core noch ein wenig auf  Trab und / oder korrigieren die Bewertung entscheidend.



In welcher Beziehung auf Trab bringen und was korrigieren?


----------



## mattinator (15. März 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> In welcher Beziehung auf Trab bringen und was korrigieren?


 Also auf meinem Sys waren mit dem 17-er Core die PPD einfach "grottig" und das System total "latent". Für die AMD-Karten scheint es ja etwas zu bringen, ich hatte den Beta-Modus schnell wieder deaktiviert.


----------



## Amigafan (15. März 2013)

mattinator schrieb:


> Also auf meinem Sys waren mit dem 17-er Core die PPD einfach "grottig" und das System total "latent". Für die AMD-Karten scheint es ja etwas zu bringen, ich hatte den Beta-Modus schnell wieder deaktiviert.



Dass Dein System beim Falten unter Core17 "lagt", ist ärgerlich - aber ich sehe keinen erkennbaren bzw. nachvollziehbaren Grund, etwas an den resultierenden Punkten zu ändern - außer Du besitzt Argumente, die mich vom Gegenteil überzeugen (woran ich aber begründetermaßen zweifle!) . . .


----------



## mattinator (16. März 2013)

Wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen habe, hatten die meisten Falter hier die gleichen Probleme. Oder hat sich seit der Einführung der Projekte mit dem 17-er Core etwas geändert, was ich verpasst habe ? Wie sind die aktuellen PPD mit ADM und NVIDIA mit dem 17-er Core ?


----------



## Thosch (16. März 2013)

Ich bemerkte keine Verschlechterungen der Benutzbarkeit mit den Core_17-WUs (560Ti + 630M), es verbesserte sich aber die Wärmeabgabe in Ri kühler. Beim Lappi warens, bzw. sinds um die 5°C niedrigere Temps bei sogar nochmals 20MHz mehr an Takt.


----------



## Bumblebee (16. März 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Super - mein letzter Post "hat sich in Wohlgefallen aufgelöst" . . .


 
Ist mir auch schon passiert - ist ärgerlich aber je nun 



mattinator schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen habe, hatten die meisten Falter hier die gleichen Probleme. Oder hat sich seit der Einführung der Projekte mit dem 17-er Core etwas geändert, was ich verpasst habe ?



Ich denke nicht, dass sich (schon) was geändert hat
Was nun das "grottig" anbelangt kann ich (natürlich) nur auf meine Systeme Bezug nehmen:

Mit Ausnahme der 570er- Karten laufen diese WUs wirklich schlecht (also 470er, 560er (mit und ohne TI) und 660er mit TI
Somit habe ich bei allen anderen Karten das beta wieder amputiert
Kommt dazu, dass generell die CPU massiv stärker belastet wird...
- das eine System mit 2 GTX570 und AMD x6er faltet keine SMP mehr
- das andere System mit 2 GTX570 und INTEL Core i7 faltet SMP; aber mit rund 45% der normalen PPD


----------



## Amigafan (16. März 2013)

Hier mal ein paar Fakten zum Core17 und deren Auswirkungen:


1. Core17 wurde ausschließlich unter Verwendung von OPENCL in der Version 1.2 programmiert, da OPENCL universell ist (läuft sowohl auf CPU als auch auf GPU - einschließlich z. B. der Intel-IGPU HD4000)

2. Die jetzt erreichte "Geschwindigkeit" für HD5/HD6-Grakas wird sich nicht mehr großartig ändern - diese GPU´s sind ausgereitzt ( sie können leider durch die Art- und Weise der Berecchnung nur etwa 50% der "reinen" Rohleistung zum Einsatz bringen, da die Berechnung zwei Durchläufe - im Gegensatz zu nVidia und der neuen Generation von AMD - benötigt)

3. Die Rechenleistung der HD7er wird sich nicht mehr grundlegend ändern - von Optimierungen im Code abgesehen.

4. Die Rechenleistung von Fermi-Grakas wird noch steigen, vorrausgesetzt, nVidia implementiert OPENCL 1.2 in Ihre Treiber - bis jetzt ist OPENCL nur in Version 1.1 vorhanden.

5. Damit steigt auch die Rechenleitung der Kepler GPU´s, aber in wesentlich geringerem Maße, da diese Grakas - was aus der technischen Spezifikation eindeutig hervorgeht - in der GPGPU-Leistung "beschnitten" wurden.

6. Die Titan-Karte wird mit dem Core17 zusammenarbeiten (z. Zt. nur Abstürze), vorrausgesetzt, nVidia stellt einen OPENCL-Treiber für diese Karte bereit - es existiert bis jetzt noch keiner (was aber nicht für die Profi-Grakas gilt)!

7. Die WU´s werden alle mit QRB "ausgestattet"

8. Die Nutzung der CPU für nVidia-Grakas wird reduziert - wann und in welchem Maße das möglich sein wird - 

9. Die Anzahl der verschiedenen Cores wird stark reduziert, viele werden ganz wegfallen - über welchen Zeitraum das geschieht - 

10. Was sich hinsichtlich der Ressourcennutzung (lags etc.) tut - 


Ich hoffe, keine wichtigen Fakten übersehen zu haben - alle weiteren (möglichen) Aussagen wären aus meiner Sicht bzw. meinem Kenntnisstand rein spekulativ . . .


----------



## mattinator (16. März 2013)

Das sind doch mal ein paar übersichtliche Fakten. Also mit meiner GTX 660 Ti vorzugshalber wenigstens bis zum ersten Treiber mit OpenCL 1.2 warten (kein Beta) und dann noch mal schauen.


----------



## wolf7 (16. März 2013)

so mein einer PC ist nun wieder online... mal schauen wie lange. heute hat er mich erst mal nach der Platten Initialisierung mit diesem Bildschirm begrüßt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ne Platte war schuld, denke ich. doof iwi, da er net mal mehr ins bios wollte.


----------



## Bumblebee (16. März 2013)

wolf7 schrieb:


> so mein einer PC ist nun wieder online... mal schauen wie lange. heute hat er mich erst mal nach der Platten Initialisierung mit diesem Bildschirm begrüßt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist sch$$$de - sowas
Ich wünsch dir gutes Gelingen


----------



## Hawky1980 (17. März 2013)

Also ich bin recht zufrieden mit der Faltleistung von Core17.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wolf7 (17. März 2013)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Das ist sch$$$de - sowas
> Ich wünsch dir gutes Gelingen


 
danke, die Platte wird wohl in die RMA gehen, hat einige defekte Sektoren... komisch, dass das so was auslösen soll, da die absolut nix mit dem Betriebssystem zu tun hat.


----------



## Kyuubi (17. März 2013)

Hawky1980 schrieb:


> Also ich bin recht zufrieden mit der Faltleistung von Core17.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi, wie hast du es geschaft, die gpu zum Folden zu bringen?
Meine 7950 regt sich rein garnichts. Treiber 13.2 Beta7 + SDK2.7 ( SDK2.8 hatte ne fehlermeldung beim intallieren gegeben, von wegen datei fehlt und so)
Habe beim v7 bei gpu: client-type darunter advanced geschrieben und save gedrückt, und bei expert client-Type=beta eingegeben. ( linke spalte war leer)

Habe ich was falsch gemacht?  Hatte es am Samstag ausprobiert ca. 2 Stunden lang. Treiber deinstalliert und neusten wider drauf + SDK2.7, auch v7 den neusten installiert.... ohne erfolg

Zumindest die CPU rennt und rennt und rennt ....
Nächste Woche werde ich mein Rechner PLATT machen und Win7 Ultimat wider draufschmeißen, grund neuer satz an SSD's von Samsung einbauen 1x 256Gb 2x500Gb und die alte 120GbOzd will endlich die 7200rpm Festplatten loswerden, sind viel zu laut   Welche Treiber version habt ihr @Hawky1980 und @PAUI


----------



## Hawky1980 (17. März 2013)

> Zumindest die CPU rennt und rennt und rennt ....


Die Graka rennt aber schneller und schneller und schneller. 



> Welche Treiber version habt ihr @Hawky1980 und @PAUI



Nimm mal den AMD Cleaner, der haut dir den Treiber mit samt SDKs runter, dann den 13,2beta7 komplett draufmachen, und die SDKs 2.7/2.8 lässt du weg. 

Im Folding Home löscht du den GPU Client und erstellst einen neuen mit dem Zusatz  Client-Type  Beta.
In etwa so. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann solltest du jenach Takt der Karte mit dem Core17 auf ca 40-60k PPD kommen. Der Core17 erzeugt bei der Graka kaum CPUlast und nagelt die GPU durchgehend auf 99% last fest. Die Karte sollte aber stabil laufen sonst bricht der Client ab, und die Punkte gehen dir flöten.


----------



## Kyuubi (18. März 2013)

Danke Hawky1980 

SDK weg gelassen, Treiber Deinstalliet und 13.2Beta7 drauf, client-type=beta an der richtigen stelle platziert Fertig und läuft 
7950 Takt 925Mhz speicher 1375Mhz V-Core 969mV= 58°C Temp PPD ca. 33.300





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schmidde (18. März 2013)

Grrr...so kurz vor den 50 Mille zum stehen gekommen


----------



## T0M@0 (18. März 2013)

Haben alle WU's die einen K-Faktor haben Bonuspunkte? (Gilt das auch für GPU WU's? z.B. 7662)
Und alle mit K-Faktor = 0 haben keinen Bonus?

Folding@Home Stats und PPD vergleich


----------



## mattinator (18. März 2013)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Und alle mit K-Faktor = 0 haben keinen Bonus?


 So hatte ich das bisher auch verstanden.


----------



## Speeedy (18. März 2013)

So, nun bin ich wieder zu Hause und zum Glück ist nichts abgeraucht. 
Der Rechner hatte sich aber aus unerklärlichen Gründen komplett festgefahren, lief noch (bilde mir sogar ein unter Last, wegen hitze.. komisch)
Aber er hat auf nichts mehr reagiert ausser Reset, keine Maus & keine Tastatur brachten ihn dazu dem Bildschirm ein Signal zu senden oder die Anzeige meiner G15 umzuschalten.

Nach nem Neustart läuft aber alles wieder gut, das einzige was war ist, dass eine GraKa zwei WU`s gleichzeitig hatte wovon dann eine natürlich Stillstand. Erst auf 100% nach noch nem neustart dann bei 0% und die andere lief dafür nicht mehr.  Hab die 0% dann gelöscht und nun ist alles gut.

Hoffe das kommt jetzt nicht öfter.


----------



## acer86 (19. März 2013)

Gibt es eigentlich durch den neuen Core17 irgendwelche Verbesserungen im Bezug auf GPU Falten unter Linux?


----------



## sc59 (19. März 2013)

Nein .
aber es wird wohl daran gearbeitet.


----------



## Amigafan (20. März 2013)

Endlich . . . 

Endlich habe ich meine beiden GTX560Ti 448 unter WinXP dazu "überreden" können, sich einmal den Core17 zu "schnappen" und die 7662er zu falten.

Was mir dabei auffällt:
Der Core17 skaliert besser *mit der Anzahl der Shader* als mit höherer Taktung, denn: 
Mit der "Allerwelts-WU" 807x erfalten meine Grakas zwischen 23200 (824 MHz) und 24500 PPD (865 MHz), mit Core17 und der 7662 zwischen 25600 und gut 27000 PPD - und das mit suboptimaler Treiberunterstützung seitens nVidia 

Wenn nVidia erst einmal OPENCL in der Version 1.2 unterstützt, dürfte ein weiteres PPD-Plus zu Buche stehen . . .


----------



## Bumblebee (20. März 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Was mir dabei auffällt:
> Der Core17 skaliert besser *mit der Anzahl der Shader* als mit höherer Taktung



Darum ist - wie ich schon früher angemerkt habe - 570er mit Core17 gut und 560Ti mit Core17 schlecht


----------



## mattinator (20. März 2013)

@*Bumblebee*
Du hast doch bestimmt ein System mit Sandy- oder Ivy-Bridge und HT-CPU sowie zwei NVIDIA-Karten am Falten. Lässt Du die CPU mit allen 8 Threads laufen ? Ich hatte ja hier schon mal geschrieben, dass die CPU-SMP-PPD's irgendwie sehr ungleichmäßig ausfallen, teilweise absinken und nach Pause und Restart des Clients wieder "normal" sind. Nach ein paar aktuellen Tests ergab sich ein auf den ersten Block etwas seltsames Bild. Im Moment habe ich folgende Projekte laufen: 2 x 8071, - 8082. Beim Falten des i7-3770K@4.4 GHz Turbo auf allen Kernen mit *7 Kernen* bekomme ich eine Frametime von ca. *02:30 min*. Die CPU-Last des gesamten Systems liegt bei ca. 94%, 7 virt. CPU's fast durchgängig auf 100%, die 8-te leicht schwankend. Nach dem Zurückschalten des CPU-Clients auf *8 Kerne* geht die Frame-Time auf über *05:00 min* hoch. Ich habe die zwei Varianten jeweils über mehrere Frames laufen lassen, die Werte sind jeweils relativ konstant. D.h. in meiner Konfiguration kommt scheinbar in Summe mehr heraus, wenn der CPU-SMP-Client nur mit 7 Kernen faltet. Zumindest in der genannten Kombination der Projekte (die 807x-er GPU-Projekte nehmen pro Client ca. 4% CPU-Last). Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen oder kann das als generelle Lösung für 2 x NVIDIA und CPU-SMP mit HT-CPU bestätigen ? Irgendwie scheint der CPU-SMP-Core (a4 ?) Synchronisations-Probleme zu haben, wenn nicht alle Threads "volle Pulle" bekommen. Irgendjemand hatte schon mal empfohlen, einen CPU-Kern für die GPU zu reservieren. Ich dachte jedoch, das bringt nur bei den AMD-Karten mit der relativ hohen CPU-Last beim Folden etwas.


----------



## Bumblebee (20. März 2013)

Wie früher geschrieben - ich habe 2 Systeme mit je 2 GTX570 am laufen
Das "kleinere" ist ein AMD x6 (1090er); dort falten momentan nur die beiden GraKa's
Die CPU hat dort nur noch "grottige" PPD abgeliefert

Das "grössere" ist ein Core i7 860, OC @ 3630 MHz; dort faltet die CPU SMP mit allen "8 Cores"
Momentan erfaltet sie (mit einer 8553) rund 11'500 PPD
Die beiden 570er liefern dabei (2 x 7662) zusammen rund 60 KPPD

Ich habe jetzt mal probehalber die CPU auf -smp 7 umgestellt und werde die Veränderungen hier posten


----------



## mattinator (20. März 2013)

Danke schon mal für die Info, mal schauen, was Deine Tests bringen. Bei mir stabilisiert sich die CPU-PPD auf ca. 25.5 K PPD (Frametime knapp unter 02:30 min). Insgesamt (8070/8071/8083) sind es im Moment knapp über 81 K PPD (mit den 7 Kernen). Ich vermute, bei den 762x-er GPU-Projekten werden 8 Kerne wieder mehr bringen, da die GPU-Projekte die CPU fast gar nicht belasten.


----------



## Amigafan (21. März 2013)

Vielleicht kann ich zur Klärung ebenfalls beitragen:

Bis vor zwei Tagen lief mein System, bestehend aus i7 875K@3808 MHz und Core A3 zusammen mit 2x GTX560Ti 448 mit Cpore A15 und "Standart-WU" 807x (alles unter WinXP Pro).
Die CPU lief mit -smp 7, sie erfaltete je nach WU zwischen 13,5 bis zu 15K PPD ( 1 Kern "freigehalten" für BS und "Graka-Unterstützung").
Nachdem eine der Grakas auf Core17 "umgestiegen" war, sank die PPD der CPU auf etwa 12K, obwohl die CPU im Schnitt nur zu 94% ausgelastet war.
Mittlerweile faltet auch die zweite Graka unter Core17, die CPU faltet mit -smp 6 mit durchschnittlicher Auslastung von etwa 82%, aber die PPD der CPU sind wieder über 13K gestiegen (WU 6946).

Das Problem besteht darin, dass die Graka bei Nutzung des Core17 kurzfristig ainen Core der CPU auslasten - bei 2 Grakas bis zu 2 Cores.
Dadurch wird das SMP-Falten extrem ausgebremst, weil die Arbeit  gemäß smp-Flag auf entsprechend viele "Anteile" aufgeteilt wird und der "langsamste Kern" die Berechnungsgeschwindigkeit der gesamten WU bestimmt.
Also ist zur Zeiot angeraten, entsprechend der faltenden Grakas mit Core17 pro Graka einen CPU-Kern "freizuhalten" - die Situation wird sich wohl erst bessern, wenn nVidia OPENCL 1.2 unterstützt . . . 

Man kann das Ganze auch "beobachten":
Als der Core15 faltete, wurde der Memory Controller Load mit etwa 11% beziffert (GPZ-Z), jetzt - mit Core17 - sind es 22%!


----------



## Bumblebee (21. März 2013)

So, nun erstmal das aktuelle "finding"

Die Reduktion auf -smp 7 brachte bei der CPU (und der WU 8553) eine *Steigerung* der PPD auf rund 12'500
Die beiden GTX570 erfalten (mit 7662) immer noch die rund 60 KPPD - tendenziell eher sogar etwas mehr

Ich werde nun mal noch auf - smp6 runtergehen und schauen was geschieht...


----------



## Bumblebee (21. März 2013)

So, und nun das nächste Resultat meiner "Forschung"

Unter -smp 6 fallen die PPD (immer noch WU 8553) auf rund 11650 Punkte
Die PPD der beiden GraKa sind auf 647xx PPD gestiegen (2 x 7662)

.. Ich lasse es erst mal so ..

Btw. die CPU-Auslastung ist immer noch bei konstant 100%


----------



## mattinator (21. März 2013)

Hier noch ein paar Werte von meinen Tests, alles über mehrere Frames gemessen:


*CPU-SMP-Projekt*
|
*Cores*
|
*Frametime*
|
*GPU1-Projekt*
|
*GPU2-Projekt*

8082|7|02:14-02:15|-|-
8082|8|02:09-02:15|-|-
8082|7|02:30-02:31|8070|8071
8082|8|02:35-02:38|8070|8071
8082
|
6
|
02:38-02:39
|
8070
|
8071Die 7 Cores habe ich erstmal so gelassen und die Frametimes habe sich bei den genannten Werten eingepegelt. Auf 6 Cores bin ich noch nicht runtergegangen, denke jedoch, dass bei diesen Projekten bei 7 Cores das Optimum liegt, da der i7-3770K@4.4GHz doch einiges wegschleppt. Werde es dann noch mal kurz testen.

EDIT: Nachtrag mit 6 Cores, Vermutung bestätigt und wieder zurück zu 7 Cores. Mal sehen, was dann die anderen Projekte bringen.


----------



## Amigafan (21. März 2013)

*@mattinator*

Dein Test bestätigt meinen Vermutung, um ein optimales Ergebnis mit 2 Grakas zu erreichen (ich war zu faul, es auszutesten  )- daher faltete bei mir seit geraumer Zeit der i7 875 nur mit  -smp7 . . .  



*@Bumblebee*

Welchen Treiber benutzt Du für die GTX 570?

Mich wundert nämlich (nicht nur bei Dir, sondern auch im "offizioellen F@H-Forum") die starke Belastung der CPU durch die Grkas mit Core17 - selbiges kann ich aber bei mir überhaupt nicht feststellen.
Wie bereits oben erwähnt, wird meine CPU nur zu etwa 82% (außer Initialisierungsphase) ausgelastet - davon aber 75% durch SMP-Falten . . . 



*BTW:*


*Vor einem Jahr zu dieser Zeit,
meint man: Der Bumble ist soweit -
was vorher niemals war gewesen:
Man konnte Reime von Ihm lesen!

Denn dieser Tag ist heut gekommen,
nur - keiner hat ihn wahrgenommen.
Der große Tag der Phantasie,
man nennt ihn: Tag der Poesie . . . *

21.3.2013 by M. O.


----------



## Bumblebee (21. März 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> *@Bumblebee*
> 
> Welchen Treiber benutzt Du für die GTX 570?



310.90


----------



## PAUI (21. März 2013)

@Hawky1980 wie kriegst du die 66000PPD hin?
ich nutze den 13.3 beta 2 mit dem SDK. aber wie geht das ohne SDK?? da ist doch der Opencl Treiber drin oder?


----------



## Kyuubi (21. März 2013)

@PAUI 

Hawky1980 hatte mir emfohlen den catalyst *13.2 beta7* zu nehmen. Habs so intalliert ohne SDK. ( da ist bereits alles vorhanden )
Und das mit 66.000 PPD k.a. vielleicht mit 1,2Ghz oder so 
Meine 7950 @950Mhz bringt mir ~7250 Bonuspunkte pro WU ( 35.492 PPD ) seine über 8.8xx ( 66.xxx PPD )


----------



## Amigafan (21. März 2013)

*@Bumblebee*

Das könnte bereits ein Teil des Problems sein.
Es wird ausdrücklich darauf hingewiesen (im F@H-Forum), dass bei der Verwendung des Core17 der letzte offizielle Treiber unbedingt zu nutzen sei . . . 
Das ist bei mir unter WinXP der 314.07.
Daher rate ich Dir dringend, nach Abschluß der Graka-WU´s ein Treiber-Update zu machen . . . 


*@PAUI*

Du solltest aber unbedingt den Catalyst 13.2 Beta7 nutzen (das hatte ich Dir bereits angeraten - vor ein paar Tagen!)- die vorherigen Treiber sind *nicht* mit dem Core17 getestet worden . . .
Und zwar eine vollständige Installation (incl!!!! SDK)


----------



## Hawky1980 (22. März 2013)

PAUI schrieb:


> @Hawky1980 wie kriegst du die 66000PPD hin?


Da gibs beim Afterburner ein Regler den man nach rechts schieben kann. 



> ich nutze den 13.3 beta 2 mit dem SDK. aber wie geht das ohne SDK?? da ist doch der Opencl Treiber drin oder?


Falscher Treiber wie auch Amigafan dich drauf hingewiesen hat. Die SDKs zicken bei mir nur rum und drücken die CPU PPD in den Keller, daher verwende ich nur die Basic SDK vom 13,2beta7. 

Hier mal ein aktueller Run extra für dich. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und einmal ne frische Wu mit GPU 1100mhz.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ProfBoom (22. März 2013)

Bin ich der einzige, der keine GPU-WUs mehr bekommt?

Erna:
Da ich seit gestern Abend keine bekam, dachte ich ich frage mal...
Heute gab es dann fünf Minuten nach dem Post eine neue.


----------



## mattinator (22. März 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> *@Bumblebee*
> 
> Das könnte bereits ein Teil des Problems sein.
> Es wird ausdrücklich darauf hingewiesen (im F@H-Forum), dass bei der Verwendung des Core17 der letzte offizielle Treiber unbedingt zu nutzen sei . . .
> ...


 Ich habe unter Win7 den aktuellen Beta-Treiber von NVIDIA (314.21), die CPU-Last betrug beim 7662-Projekt trotzdem 12%. Und dass ist beim Takt meines i7-3770K schon ganz schön viel. Heute habe ich noch einen (vorerst letzten) Versuch mit Beta-Modus und dem Core17 gemacht, folgende neuen Erkenntnisse:


*CPU-SMP-Projekt*
|
*Cores*
|
*Frametime*
|
*GPU1-Projekt*
|
*GPU2-Projekt*
|
*Hinweis*

8082|5|03:04-03:05|8070|7662|12% CPU, 03:45-03:48
8082|6|02:46-02:47|8070|7662|12% CPU, 03:46-03:49
8082|7|02:43-02:50|8070|7662|12% CPU, 03:47-03:50
Bei 6 Cores war das Optimum der Gesamt-Leistung in dieser Konstellation. Damit verbessert sich zwar die Ausbeute des Core17 um einiges, bleibt aber insgesamt trotzem hinter den anderen Projekten. Auffällig waren geringer Verbrauch und Temperatur der GPU mit dem Core17 und eine relativ geringe VRAM- sowie hohe RAM-Auslastung. Es sieht so aus, als ob dort mit dem aktuellen OpenCL-Treiber die Berechnung zwischen GPU und CPU geteilt wird. Also besteht Hoffnung auf weitere Besserung. Solange kein besserer (OpenCL-)Treiber von NVIDIA und neue Version des Core17 verfügbar sind, bleibt der Beta-Modus bei den GPU-Clients deaktiviert.

BTW: Beim Umschalten der Cores (mit zwischenzeitlichem Stop und Start des Clients) ist mir ein 8080-er CPU-SMP-Projekt weggeflogen:


Spoiler



14:22:56:WU03:FS01:0xa4:mdrun returned 255
14:22:56:WU03:FS01:0xa4:Going to send back what have done -- stepsTotalG=500000
14:22:56:WU03:FS01:0xa4:Work fraction=0.0000 steps=500000.
14:23:00:WU03:FS01:0xa4:logfile size=14076 infoLength=14076 edr=0 trr=25
14:23:00:WU03:FS01:0xa4:logfile size: 14076 info=14076 bed=0 hdr=25
14:23:00:WU03:FS01:0xa4:- Writing 14614 bytes of core data to disk...
14:23:00:WU03:FS01:0xa4one: 14102 -> 4859 (compressed to 34.4 percent)
14:23:00:WU03:FS01:0xa4:  ... Done.
14:23:00:WU03:FS01:0xa4:
14:23:00:WU03:FS01:0xa4:Folding@home Core Shutdown: EARLY_UNIT_END
14:23:01:WARNING:WU03:FS01:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)


Zum Glück war es erst ca. "eine halbe Stunde alt".


----------



## Bumblebee (22. März 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> *@Bumblebee*
> 
> Das könnte bereits ein Teil des Problems sein.
> Das ist bei mir unter WinXP der 314.07.
> Daher rate ich Dir dringend, nach Abschluß der Graka-WU´s ein Treiber-Update zu machen . . .



Das war ein Satz mit *X *- denn...



mattinator schrieb:


> Ich habe unter Win7 den aktuellen Beta-Treiber von NVIDIA (314.21), die CPU-Last betrug beim 7662-Projekt trotzdem 12%.



... das kann ich bestätigen
Die beiden GTX570 laufen nun mit 314.07 und generieren genau gleich viel CPU-Last wie vorher (unter 310.90)


----------



## Amigafan (22. März 2013)

Wie gesagt - ich habe dererlei "Auslastungsprobleme" unter WinXP nicht - und gehöre wohl zur absoluten Minderheit . . .    

Ich kann die Auslastung nur zum Beginn einer neuen 7662er WU feststellen und ab und an mal während der Berechnung (ich schätze, die CPU verifiziert zu dem Zeitpunkt das Berechnete), aber *im Schnitt* liegt die Belastung bei *unter 2,5% *pro Graka (ProzessLasso läuft die ganze Zeit im Hintergrund und protokolliert mit).
Und das, obwohl bei mir der Core17 eine "höhere Priorität als Normal" zugewiesen bekommen hat - ProzessLasso sei Dank. 
Vielleicht sollte ich mal über einen längeren Zeitraum hinweg eine Logaufzeichnung über die Auslastung der CPU machen - und dabei besonderes Augenmerk auf den Core17 legen . . .


Edit:
Hier mal ein aktueller Screenshot von ProLasso - die rote Kurve zeigt die CPU-Auslastung.
Der Peak wurde durch die Graka verursacht - kurzzeitige Auslastung eines Cores, entspricht 12% der CPU . . .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (22. März 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Wie gesagt - ich habe dererlei "Auslastungsprobleme" unter WinXP nicht - und gehöre wohl zur absoluten Minderheit . . .


 Bist vielleicht der einzige, der in dieser Konstellation mit Windows XP rechnet. Ich hatte damals beim Wechsel von Windows XP zu Windows 7 auf derselben Hardware eine Zunahme der CPU-Last der GPU-Cores im einstelligen Prozentbereich festgestellt. Ist möglicherweise architekturbedingt. Auf welchem Sys läuft das bei Dir (CPU etc.) ?

EDIT: Ziehe die Frage  zurück, habe es gefunden: 





> i7 875 nur mit  -smp7


der sollte ja eigentlich nicht schneller sein als mein i7-3770K.


----------



## ProfBoom (23. März 2013)

Kennt jemand ein Tool, mit dem man seine Logfiles parsen kann?
Quasi wie HFM, nur dass es nicht ständig mitläuft.

FAHWatch7 0.1.0.6C habe ich, aber es hat zuviele Macken.


----------



## PAUI (23. März 2013)

@Hawky1980 denkst du das weiß ich nicht. meine läuft permanent auf 1125 MHz Core Clock. deswegen hat mich deine hohe PPD zahl auch gewundert. aber bei 1250MHz Core Clock kein Wunder.

@Amiga ich sehe da aber keinen sinn darin, warum ich downgraden sollte, auf den 13.2 beta7, wenn mit dem 13.3 beta2 nen neuerer Treiber drauf habe, mit dem gleichen PPD Ausstoss wie beim 13.2 beta7.

@Kyuubi wenn du den 13.2 beta7 ganz Normal installiert hast, ist das SDK mit drin, unter benutzerdefiniert kann man den nur raus nehmen.


----------



## Amigafan (23. März 2013)

*@PAUI*

 . . . und ich sehe keine Notwendigkeit, den Catalyst schon wieder zu updaten (von 13.2 auf 13.3)
Genau dieser "Updatewahn" war auch für die Probleme beim Core16 verantwortlich, denn:

*Zum Falten bedarf es nur der Version, die mit dem Core getestet wurde!*

Oder - es wird *ausdrücklich* eine neuere Version im Forum erwähnt . . . 
Wird, wie im Fall des Catalyst 13.1, ein Treiber unter OPENCL geändert, (kann es) kommt es zu Problemen.
Die sind zwar nicht von Stanford verschuldet, aber jeder "schreit" im Forum nach Hilfe - nur an verkehrter Stelle!

Daher gilt (gerade) hier wie sonst auch:

*NEVER CHANGE A RUNNING SYSTEM ! ! !*

Und diese Regel sollte jeder beachten . . .


----------



## PAUI (23. März 2013)

ok also ohne oder mit sdk?
selbst auf 1200MHz Core komm ich grad mal auf 50000PPD.

*EDIT: Harlem arbeitet gerade an einer neuen Version von HFM.net. das problem beim Core 17 ist, er arbeitet in 2 % schritten und HFM.net kann damit nicht umgehen. laut seinem Google Groups Forum wird es beim neuen Release gefixt sein.*


----------



## Amigafan (23. März 2013)

Du sollst den Catalyst 13.21 beta7 so installieren, wie er als "Gesamtpaket" angeboten wird - also mit dem enthaltenen SDK - ohne Änderungen vorzunehmen . . .

Übertaktest Du auch den Grafikspeicher der 7970?


----------



## Bumblebee (23. März 2013)

Seht ihr... so nahe sind Freud und Leid ...

Da erreiche ich das *Sescentorum * - und gleichzeitig himmelt sich ein Netzteil welches (wie es scheint) auch gleich noch eine GTX560Ti mit sich reisst


----------



## PAUI (23. März 2013)

nein Gafikspeicher ist standart. weil der sehr anfällig ist und außerdem genug Bandbreite zur verfügung stellt. er läuft auf 1450MHz.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. März 2013)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> und gleichzeitig himmelt sich ein Netzteil welches (wie es scheint) auch gleich noch eine GTX560Ti mit sich reisst


Mein Beileid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (23. März 2013)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Seht ihr... so nahe sind Freud und Leid ...
> 
> Da erreiche ich das *Sescentorum * - und gleichzeitig himmelt sich ein Netzteil welches (wie es scheint) auch gleich noch eine GTX560Ti mit sich reisst




Du hast mein Mitgefühl 



*@PAUI*

Sorry - aber Du irrst gewaltig.
Wenn Du Tests über die HD7970 liest, wird Du überall den Hinweis finden, dass gerade bei dieser Graka - trotz scheinbar ausreichender Bandbreite zum Speicher - ein Übertakten desselben einen deutlichen Leistungsschub verspricht.
 Wenn Du außerdem einmal die Screenshots von Hawky1980 genauer betrachtest, wirst du erkennen, dass Seine HD7970 mit 1250 MHz Core- und *1700* MHz Ram-Takt läuft.
Im 2. Screenshot sind es nur noch 1100 MHz Core- und 1500 MHz Ram-Takt - bei ebenfalls höherer PPD
Diese Kombination macht den Unterschied zu Deiner "nur Core-Übertaktung" bzw. den daraus resultierenden "Mehr"-PPD . . . 


Edit:

 . . . und wenn ich mich nicht irre, ist der Speicher einer HD7970 sowieso auf 1500 MHz zertifiziert . . .


----------



## mattinator (23. März 2013)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> himmelt sich ein Netzteil welches (wie es scheint) auch gleich noch eine GTX560Ti mit sich reisst


 Das ist schmerzlich, mein Mitgefühl. Leider vergisst man selbst immer recht schnell, dass jede Hardware (statistisch) einmal kaputt geht. Bei der Nutzung im Grenzbereich so wie bei uns, wird die Wahrscheinlichkeit leider immer größer.


----------



## PAUI (23. März 2013)

hast recht, der Speicher ist auf 1500 MHz Spezifiziert. warum der da bei ner OC Edition nur mit 1450 MHz läuft, komisch


----------



## Amigafan (24. März 2013)

PAUI schrieb:


> hast recht, der Speicher ist auf 1500 MHz Spezifiziert. warum der da bei ner OC Edition nur mit 1450 MHz läuft, komisch



Ein Grund kann z. B. das Einhalten einer bestimmten TDP sein.
Das beste Beispiel dafür ist die Titan - die wird durch TurboBoost 2.0 teilweise gedrosselt.
Aber auch die prozentuale Übertaktbarkeit (von der "Standartfrequenz aus gesehen) kann ein Grund sein . . .


----------



## PAUI (24. März 2013)

aber hauptsache den Core Clock von 925 auf 1000 MHz overclocked.
die 7970 ist da noch weit entfernt von ihren 250 Watt TDP.


----------



## Schmidde (25. März 2013)

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_summary.php?s=&t=2654

Da geht wohl jemandem die Puste aus


----------



## Bumblebee (25. März 2013)

Schmidde schrieb:


> Da geht wohl jemandem die Puste aus



Na ja, *Scott H* lehnt sich wohl gerade zurück 

Aber - wie ich bereits vor einer Weile angemerkt hatte..
auch Vietnam Global Team - Team Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats und Folding@SweClockers.com - Team Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats schwächeln

... uns solls recht sein


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. März 2013)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> ... uns solls recht sein


Diese Aussage von dir ohne Hinweis auf den Verlust der Leistung für die Wissenschaft?


----------



## Bumblebee (25. März 2013)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Diese Aussage von dir ohne Hinweis auf den Verlust der Leistung für die Wissenschaft?



Jupp, man(n) gönnt sich ja sonst nix 

Spass beiseite - Ernst steht im Flur , natürlich ist ein "weniger Punkte falten" gleichzeitig ein "weniger für die Wissenschaft" 
Das ist immer bedauerlich...

Während das Vietnam Global Team - Team Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats einfach seit gut 8 Tagen regelmässig - aber auf tieferem Niveau faltet...
*steigen* die Tagespunkte von Vietnam Global Team - Team Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats sogar tendenziell

Und *darum* habe ich nicht auf den "Verlust" hingewiesen


----------



## Amigafan (26. März 2013)

Wir "profitieren" z. Zt. davon, dass wir zwar einige Abgänge zu verhraften, im gleichen Augenblick aber auch "guten" Zuwachs zu verzeichnen haben. 
Wenn man sich die letzte Zeit vergegenwärtigt, so lag die  Durchchnitts-PPD bei uns immer so um die 30K bei einer "aktiven" Mitgliederzahl von um die 150 - jetzt haben wir 162 Aktive bei gleichem Durchschnitt . . .  

Und - unser größter Verlust geht der Wissenschaft nicht verloren - er faltet nur für ein anderes Team.


----------



## picar81_4711 (26. März 2013)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Na ja, *Scott H* lehnt sich wohl gerade zurück
> 
> Aber - wie ich bereits vor einer Weile angemerkt hatte..
> auch Vietnam Global Team - Team Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats und Folding@SweClockers.com - Team Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats schwächeln
> ...


Ja, da sieht man wieder, das wir als Team ein starkes Durchhaltevermögen haben! 
Wir haben keine solchen Einbrüche und wenn man als Einzelner lange genug durchhält, wird man auch mit einem guten Team-/Welt-Platz belohnt, da nicht alle immer so regelmäßig falten und deshalb sind viele "einholbar"....

Ich hoffe, dass ich bald die Top100 knacke.....


----------



## Muschkote (26. März 2013)

@picar81_4711
Wenn Du Deine Server weiterhin mit 8102er oder 8103er WUs befeuerst dann dürfte das ratz-fatz gehen.


----------



## Bumblebee (26. März 2013)

Muschkote schrieb:


> @picar81_4711
> Wenn Du Deine Server weiterhin mit 8102er oder 8103er WUs befeuerst dann dürfte das ratz-fatz gehen.



Seh ich auch so 

Btw. der neue N_V_Treiber (314.22) hat an der CPU-Last der Beta-GPU-WU's auch nichts geändert


----------



## Amigafan (26. März 2013)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Seh ich auch so
> 
> Btw. der neue N_V_Treiber (314.22) hat an der CPU-Last der Beta-GPU-WU's auch nichts geändert



 . . . und die wird sich auch nicht ändern, solange nVidia kein OPENCL 1.2 unterstützt . . .


----------



## picar81_4711 (26. März 2013)

Muschkote schrieb:


> @picar81_4711
> Wenn Du Deine Server weiterhin mit 8102er oder 8103er WUs befeuerst dann dürfte das ratz-fatz gehen.


 Ohne hoffentlich nicht anzugeben stelle ich mal einen Screenshot von meinem HFM.NET rein, ich könnte es immer wieder anschauen.....: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uwe64LE (26. März 2013)

Wenn man soviel Kohle und Herzblut in ein Projekt steckt, darf man ruhig ein bißchen angeben 

Ich brauch nen ganzen Monat für das, was du an einem Tag schaffst.


----------



## ProfBoom (26. März 2013)

Uwe64LE, damit liegst du doch noch gut 
Ich brauche 12 Monate.


----------



## Amigafan (27. März 2013)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Ohne hoffentlich nicht anzugeben . . .


 
 . . . = um anzugeben . . .


----------



## Bumblebee (27. März 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> . . . = um anzugeben . . .


 
.. smartass .. 

Sind wir verwandt??


----------



## Gamer090 (27. März 2013)

Wollte Heute mal auf der PS3 Folding at Home starten dann kommt eine Meldung das Projekt sei abgeschlossen.
Geht das jetzt nur noch auf dem PC oder gar nicht mehr?


----------



## T0M@0 (27. März 2013)

Ps3 wurde eingestellt -_-


----------



## Gamer090 (27. März 2013)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Ps3 wurde eingestellt -_-


 
 Schade weil mein PC ist so schwach der wird sehr lange brauchen um etwas Fertig zu haben.


----------



## Amigafan (27. März 2013)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> .. smartass ..
> 
> Sind wir verwandt??



Vielleicht gedanklich . . .


----------



## Muschkote (27. März 2013)

Gamer090 schrieb:
			
		

> Schade weil mein PC ist so schwach der wird sehr lange brauchen um etwas Fertig zu haben.



Welcher PC ist denn schwächer als ne PS3 ?


----------



## mattinator (27. März 2013)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Schade weil mein PC ist so schwach der wird sehr lange brauchen um etwas Fertig zu haben.


 Gibt doch bald die PS4, lt. PCGH Print könnte sich das Falten mit AMD GCN-GPU und x86-64 Prozessor wieder lohnen. Vllt. "spendiert" Sony einen neuen Client.


----------



## acer86 (27. März 2013)

Muschkote schrieb:


> Welcher PC ist denn schwächer als ne PS3 ?


 
AMD 3700+ Sockel 939

oder ein relativ aktueller AMD E-350 oder E-450 APU (CPU ist langsamer als PS3 allerdings die HD6320 im cpu macht so um die 1000-1300PPD)


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. März 2013)

Muschkote schrieb:


> Welcher PC ist denn schwächer als ne PS3 ?


Mein allererster Faltserver (Zotac ION ITX P ohne OC) der im Wohnzimmer als Multimedia-PC steht, sofern nur mit dem Celeron gefaltet wird.


----------



## RG Now66 (27. März 2013)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Mein allererster Faltserver (Zotac ION ITX P ohne OC) der im Wohnzimmer als Multimedia-PC steht.


 Ja kenne ich, hatte auch so'nen Zotac als Media/falter.


----------



## Gamer090 (27. März 2013)

acer86 schrieb:


> AMD 3700+ Sockel 939
> 
> oder ein relativ aktueller AMD E-350 oder E-450 APU (CPU ist langsamer als PS3 allerdings die HD6320 im cpu macht so um die 1000-1300PPD)


 
Woher kennst du meinen PC?  Den E-350 habe ich drin und der ist nun mal nicht so Leistungsstark eher um Strom zu sparen da.


----------



## acer86 (27. März 2013)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Woher kennst du meinen PC?  Den E-350 habe ich drin und der ist nun mal nicht so Leistungsstark eher um Strom zu sparen da.


 
hab ein E-450 als HTPC, die HD6320 macht so 1000-1300 PPD deine 6310 sollte auch auf 800-1000PPD kommen (hab leider kein test mit den neuen Core 17 Wu´s die laufen gerade auf AMD karten viel schneller) eine PS3 hat um die <1000PPD gemacht bei der letzten Ausbaustufen wen ich mich nicht irre um die 75Watt da ist dein E-350 um einiges besser im Stromverbrauch wen ich mich richtig erinner brauchte meiner bei GPU only falten um die 20Watt)

Edit: kannst es doch einfach mal testen mit den Core17 sollte da noch etwas mehr gehen.


----------



## picar81_4711 (28. März 2013)

Da stimmt anscheinend etwas mit der Punkteberechnung nicht: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (28. März 2013)

Ja, ich denke auch, dass 524227 PPD möglicherweise ein ganz klein wenig... erm... optimistisch berechnet ist


----------



## wolf7 (28. März 2013)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Da stimmt anscheinend etwas mit der Punkteberechnung nicht:
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
guck dir doch mal die TPF deines Slots 00 an, wenn der so ne WU in net mal ner dreiviertel Stunde hinbekommt mit ner tpf von 23s kann die angabe schon stimmen


----------



## picar81_4711 (28. März 2013)

wolf7 schrieb:


> guck dir doch mal die TPF deines Slots 00 an, wenn der so ne WU in net mal ner dreiviertel Stunde hinbekommt mit ner tpf von 23s kann die angabe schon stimmen


Eben diese TPF stimmt nicht, die echte TPF liegt über 3min.


----------



## Uwe64LE (29. März 2013)

Hatte ich auch schon ein paar Mal. Im Log standen aber andere, realistische Werte.


----------



## Henninges (29. März 2013)

schon gelesen : Official Chimp Challenge 2013 ... hab ich eben im evga forum gefunden...machen die 70335er mit ?


----------



## Amigafan (29. März 2013)

Servus Henninges - schön, mal wieder etwas von Dir zu hören 

Aber eine Frage bleibt offen - was ändert sich bei dieser Challange im Vergleich zum "normalen Falten" - außer, dass man für ein "spezielles" Team faltet?


----------



## Henninges (29. März 2013)

mahlzeit...es ändert sich nichts.

nur das es mal wieder eine "challenge" ist und es den bekanntheitsgrad mal wieder etwas erweitern könnte...sich mit den jungs von evga zu messen wäre doch mal was... (:

edit :wäre sogar bereit dafür, die eine oder andere WU durch meine hardware zu jagen...


----------



## Amigafan (29. März 2013)

Was spricht für Dich dagegen, dieses "Ansinnen" auch ohne Challenge durchzuführen?  

Außerdem:
Wenn man(n) mitmacht, sollte man(n) vorher bereits 10 SMP-WU´s für das Challenge-Team gefaltet haben - wegen des QRB . . . 
Denn:
Auch wenn man "nur" mit Grakas faltet - wer möchte ausschließen, dass man dafür nur "normale" WU´s verwendet - das wäre der absolute Blödsinn für alle, die (zumindest) eine HD 5870 oder besser Ihr Eigen nennen . . .


----------



## hbf878 (29. März 2013)

verträgt fahclient.exe eigentlich das "abwürgen" mit shutdown /f? also macht es dem client was aus, wenn man ihn nicht mit strg+c oder über das tray-symbol beendet, sondern ein herunterfahren des computers über die kommandozeile erzwingt? ich frage, weil ich immernoch plane, einige fah-systeme komplett unbeaufsichtigt über nacht laufen zu lassen

hbf


----------



## Amigafan (29. März 2013)

*@hbf878*

Das Abwürgen ist zwar nicht die "feine Art", aber im Normalfall ist es nicht tragisch - wenn man Folgendes berücksichtigt:
Es empfiehlt sich, die "Checkpointing frequency" auf eine kürzere Zeit als 15 Minuten zu setzten - damit bei einem Neustart möglichst wenig "Berechnungszeit" ungesichert verlorengeht.


----------



## Thosch (29. März 2013)

Also bei mir hat das bis jetzt immer geklappt das nach nem Restart alles wieder weiter ging. Der Client legt Savepoints an die für solche Fälle gedacht sind. Ich hatte jedenfalls noch keine neg. Erfahrungen.


----------



## Uwe64LE (29. März 2013)

hbf878 schrieb:


> ... ich frage, weil ich immernoch plane, einige fah-systeme komplett unbeaufsichtigt über nacht laufen zu lassen
> hbf


Neben der Frage, ob es technisch machbar ist, stellt sich natürlich auch die Frage, ob es sinnvoll ist.

Dazu müßte man aber erstmal wissen, ob es um GPU oder CPU clients geht und welche WU bearbeitet werden sollen (also single, SMP oder BIG).
Müssen die Rechner denn zu einem festen Zeitpunkt wieder down gehen oder bist du da flexibel?


----------



## ProfBoom (29. März 2013)

Vielleicht kannst du auch "Taskkill" gebrauchen, bevor du herunterfährst.
Damit kannst du unter Windows7 einen Prozess zum beenden auffordern.
Ich habe aber nicht geprüft, ob ein Checkpoint angelegt wird.


----------



## mattinator (29. März 2013)

Ich benutze den letzten 7.2-er Client und über Poweroff (My own applications) mittels Script (AutoIt - AutoItScript) die Remote-Schnittstelle der Folding-Clients zum ordnungsgemäßen Anhalten der Clients. Falls Bedarf an meinen AutoIt-Scripts exisitiert, einfach Bescheid geben. Für den 6-er Folding-Client habe ich auch ein paar Scripts. Alle Scripts müssten nur bzgl. Verzeichnissen für den 6-Client bzgl. der Bezeichnung der Verknüpfung angepasst werden.


----------



## wolf7 (29. März 2013)

zum thema Checkpoints und co mal ne dumme frage... wieso zum geier legt der F@H Client nicht automatisch beim Beenden durch die Benutzeroberfläche selbst einen Checkpoint an? das ist so etwas, was ich nie verstehen werde. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das so schwer umzusetzen ist. aber so könnte man den zeitlichen Verlust von doch schlimmstenfalls zb. 15 Minuten leicht umgehen. gerade da der client früher zb. beim Umstellen der Kernanzahl ja neugestartet werden musste etc. (hat sich da eig was bei der aktuellen Version geändert?)


----------



## ProfBoom (29. März 2013)

Wenn ich bei v7.1.52 die Kernzahl ändere, pausiere ich, ändere und starte neu. Dann wird an der alten Stelle weiterberechnet.


----------



## mattinator (29. März 2013)

ProfBoom schrieb:


> Dann wird an der alten Stelle weiterberechnet.


 Das sieht nur so aus, ein geringer "Schwund" entsteht beim Pausieren je nach Projekt immer. Musst mal das Log-File genau ansehen.


----------



## ProfBoom (29. März 2013)

Ohje. Da hat mich FAHControl wohl ziemlich an der Nase herumgeführt!
Ich bin mir sicher, dass ich auch ins Log geguckt habe, ab welcher Stelle weiterberechnet wird. Ich vermute, dass ausgerechnet kurz zuvor ein Checkpoint erzeugt wurde.

Jedenfalls geben dir die Logs eindeutig Recht.
Naja, dann muss ich eben häufiger Checkpoints anlegen, damit ich mit dem umschalten nicht so lange warten muss.


----------



## Amigafan (30. März 2013)

Da ich die nächsten 2,5 Tage nicht mehr on bin, wünsche ich jetzt schon allen ein frohes, friedvolles und gesegnetes Osterfest.


----------



## Bumblebee (30. März 2013)

Wenn du wieder da bist wirst du mein "DANKE" lesen - und ein "gleichfalls" an alle


----------



## Thosch (30. März 2013)

Ich benutze TOFF in der Ver. 2.5.6, da kann man sich raussuchen wie und in was er runterfahren soll (Hard, Soft, Hypern., Stromsparm.). Gesteuert, bzw. ausgelöst per Zeit. Ich geb dann immer zu der im Controlcenter angegebenen Zeit 30-45min dazu und fertig. Vorher den Slot noch auf Finish stellen das der Client nix neues nachlädt (bei Bonus-WUs).


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. März 2013)

Wünsche euch allen schöne Weihnachten  > stimmt ja gar nicht!  
Der viele Schnee draussen irritiert und es schneit immer noch munter weiter. 



Jetzt noch mal richtig:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Wünsche euch alle schöne Ostern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schmidde (31. März 2013)

Wünsch ich euch auch


----------



## mattinator (31. März 2013)

Schließe mich an, viele bunte Eier für Euch, denn die weißen findet man ja gar nicht.


----------



## Bumblebee (31. März 2013)

... und um das ganze perfekt zu machen wurde die *SOMMER*-Zeit eingeführt


----------



## hbf878 (1. April 2013)

@mattinator: vielen dank für das angebot!
@ProfBoom: taskkill war das, wonach ich gesucht habe. ein checkpoint wird allerdings beim beenden mit taskkill nicht angelegt. 

hab mir jetzt amateurhaft mit batch-skripts einen "nachtfalter" gemacht, wer wissen will, wie, kann ja mal in den spoiler gucken. 



Spoiler



vorraussetzungen: ich habe im büro, wo ich den strom nicht bezahlen muss, ein paar pcs stehen, die ich über nacht zum falten nutzen möchte. vorgaben waren:
-tagsüber soll die performance nicht verringert werden
-nachts soll der pc völlig selbstständig falten, wenn der pc abgestürzt ist, soll er weiterfalten. morgens soll der pc gegen 7 ausgehen. 
-es soll ein log geben, wo ich sehen kann, ob gefaltet wurde. 

was ich gemacht habe:
-fah installiert (den normalern client, für das jeweils einzige konto auf den pcs), als config-ordner einen unterordner "config" im standardorder gewählt (c:\program...\fahclient\config)
-dem jeweils einzigen konto ein passwort gegeben und einen automatischen login eingerichtet
-in der aufgabenplanung mit dem trigger "bei benutzeranmeldung" time.bat eingetragen ("mit höchsten privilegien ausführen" aktiviert)
-im bios eingestellt, dass der pc jeden abend um 21:45 angeht
-exit.bat in den config-ordner kopiert

die pcs falten jetzt nachts wie gewünscht und es wird ein log im config-ordner angelegt. die bats sind in der zip oder hier:

time.bat:

```
@echo off
pushd "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient\config"
set zeit=%time:~0,2%
set lzeit=%time:~0,8%
set datum=%date:~6,4%-%date:~3,2%-%date:~0,2%
echo %datum%: %lzeit% - Computer gestartet / entsperrt >>fahlog.txt
if %zeit% GEQ 21 goto start22
if %zeit% LEQ 6 goto start6
goto nostart
 
:nostart
echo FAH wurde nicht gestartet. Abbruch>>fahlog.txt
goto fin
 
:start22
set lzeit=%time:~0,8%
set /a lz1=(23-%zeit%)*60+430
set /a lz2=%lz1%*60
shutdown /s /f /t %lz2%
echo %lzeit% - Der PC wird in %lz1% Minuten heruntergefahren. >>fahlog.txt
echo %lzeit% - FAH wird gestartet>>fahlog.txt
start exit.bat
"C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient\FAHClient.exe"
goto fin
 
:start6
set lzeit=%time:~0,8%
set /a lz1=(6-%zeit%)*60+30
set /a lz2=%lz1%*60
shutdown /s /f /t %lz2%
echo %lzeit% - Der PC wird in %lz1% Minuten heruntergefahren. >>fahlog.txt
echo %time% - FAH wird gestartet>>fahlog.txt
start exit.bat
"C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient\FAHClient.exe"
 
goto fin
 
:fin
echo. >>fahlog.txt
```
 
exit.bat:

```
@echo off
pushd "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient\config"
set zeit=%time:~0,2%
if %zeit% GEQ 21 goto start22
if %zeit% LEQ 6 goto start6
:start22
set /a lz1=(23-%zeit%)*60+430
set /a lz2=%lz1%*60-100
goto fin
:start6
set /a lz1=(6-%zeit%)*60+30
set /a lz2=%lz1%*60-100
goto fin
:fin
timeout /T 10
set lzeit=%time:~0,8%
tasklist| findstr "FAHClient.exe" && echo %lzeit% - FAH erfolgreich gestartet>>fahlog.txt || goto norun
timeout /T %lz2%
for /F "tokens=2" %%a in ('tasklist /fi "IMAGENAME eq FAHClient.exe" /FO TABLE /NH') do (set "pid=%%a") ||%lzeit% - echo FAH laeuft nicht>>fahlog.txt
taskkill /PID %pid%
set lzeit=%time:~0,8%
echo %lzeit% - FAH wurde beendet.>>fahlog.txt
goto end
:norun
echo %lzeit% - FAH läuft nicht>>fahlog.txt
echo Shutdown. >>fahlog.txt
echo. >>fahlog.txt
shutdown /a
shutdown /s /f /t 10
:end
set lzeit=%time:~0,8%
echo %lzeit% - Ablauf erfolgreich >>fahlog.txt
```
 
das log sieht dann z.B. so aus:

```
2013-03-30:  0:38:34 - Computer gestartet / entsperrt 
 0:38:35 - Der PC wird in 390 Minuten heruntergefahren. 
 0:38:36,01 - FAH wird gestartet
 0:38:46 - FAH erfolgreich gestartet 
 7:07:07 - FAH wurde beendet.
 7:07:07 - Ablauf erfolgreich 
_ 
2013-03-30: 10:08:37 - Computer gestartet / entsperrt 
FAH wurde nicht gestartet. Abbruch
```



 
frohen ostermontag euch allen!


----------



## picar81_4711 (1. April 2013)

hbf878 schrieb:


> @mattinator: vielen dank für das angebot!
> @ProfBoom: taskkill war das, wonach ich gesucht habe. ein checkpoint wird allerdings beim beenden mit taskkill nicht angelegt.
> 
> hab mir jetzt amateurhaft mit batch-skripts einen "nachtfalter" gemacht, wer wissen will, wie, kann ja mal in den spoiler gucken.
> ...


 
Super batch-Ausführung! Erinnert mich total an die MS-DOS 6.22 - Zeit!


----------



## Uwe64LE (1. April 2013)

Da auf meine Fragen nicht eingegangen wurde, möchte ich nochmal dezent den Hinweis platzieren, dass ein rein zeitgesteuertes Runterfahren beim SMP Falten
ziemlich sinnfrei ist.

Außerdem regt sich bei dieser ganzen Geheimniskrämerei der Verdacht, dass der Arbeitgeber kein OK zum Falten gegeben hat. Falls es so sein sollte:
das war von der "FAH-Gemeinde" ausdrücklich nicht so gewollt.


----------



## ProfBoom (1. April 2013)

Viel schlimmer: Es ist ein Kündigungsgrund...


Edit:
Wenn das stimmt, können sich GPU-User bald freuen:  http://folding.typepad.com/news/201...about-2x-increase-in-ppd-for-gpu-core-17.html

Kurz gesagt: die PPD des GPU-Core17 könnten sich bald verdoppeln.


----------



## Bumblebee (1. April 2013)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> ... dass der Arbeitgeber kein OK zum Falten gegeben hat. Falls es so sein sollte:
> das war von der "FAH-Gemeinde" ausdrücklich nicht so gewollt.



Absolut richtig, ist definitiv ein "no go"


----------



## Bumblebee (2. April 2013)

*DAS* Folding@home: Sneak peak at OpenMM 5.1: about 2x increase in PPD for GPU core 17 tönt doch mal erfreulich


----------



## mattinator (2. April 2013)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> *DAS* Folding@home: Sneak peak at OpenMM 5.1: about 2x increase in PPD for GPU core 17 tönt doch mal erfreulich


 Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, allerdings noch nicht in Betrieb, oder ?


----------



## ProfBoom (2. April 2013)

Richtig, noch in der geschlossenen Beta-Phase.
Aber er findet es so aufregend, dass er es uns schonmal vorweg mitteilen möchte.

Bevor ich es gestern gepostet habe, habe ich erstmal überlegt, ob das nicht ein Aprilscherz ist...
Doppelte Punkte einfach mal so


----------



## mattinator (2. April 2013)

Vor allem doppelte Geschwindigkeit, das mit den Punkten können sie bei Stanford ja auch anders regeln.


----------



## Amigafan (2. April 2013)

ProfBoom schrieb:


> . . .
> 
> Bevor ich es gestern gepostet habe, habe ich erstmal überlegt, ob das nicht ein Aprilscherz ist...
> Doppelte Punkte einfach mal so




Das ist garantiert kein Aprilscherz - dazu passt schon das Datum des Blogs nicht.

Außerdem:
Der Aufschrei wäre riesengroß und die Seriosität des Professors Pande "wäre dahin" - ein "no go" für eine derartige Position . . .


----------



## Bumblebee (2. April 2013)

.. also hoomer - dass du mein "no go" verwendest ist ein "no go" - *MUAHAHAHAHAHA*


----------



## Amigafan (2. April 2013)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> ..  .dass du *mein *"no go"  . . .




Deins? . . .  Meins? - "No go" ist für uns alle da - alles Andere wäre ein "no go"


----------



## Bumblebee (2. April 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Deins? . . . Meins? - "No go" ist für uns alle da - alles Andere wäre ein "no go"



 Genau


----------



## hbf878 (2. April 2013)

> Außerdem regt sich bei dieser ganzen Geheimniskrämerei der Verdacht, dass der Arbeitgeber kein OK zum Falten gegeben hat. Falls es so sein sollte:
> das war von der "FAH-Gemeinde" ausdrücklich nicht so gewollt.


hattet ihr schon drauf hingewiesen und ist schon besprochen 



Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Da auf meine Fragen nicht eingegangen wurde, möchte ich nochmal dezent den Hinweis platzieren, dass ein rein zeitgesteuertes Runterfahren beim SMP Falten
> ziemlich sinnfrei ist.


ich hab deinen beitrag irgendwie überlesen. es geht um smp-falten. bedingung, damit auf den pcs gefaltet werden darf, ist, dass sich für die benutzer nichts ändert, kein zusätzlicher aufwand ensteht und die performance nicht leidet. daher schien mir über-nacht-falten als beste lösung, da ich nicht genau weiß, wie sich fah auf die performance auswirkt. arbeitet hier jemand, während fah auf dem pc läuft, und sind performanceeinbußen spürbar?
(des weiteren ist nachts falten vorteilhaft, da dann auch automatisch backups gemacht werden.)

warum findest du zeitgesteuertes smp-falten nicht sinnvoll? der wissenschaftliche wert bleibt doch der selbe, nur könnten die punkte leiden, wenn kurz vor nem upload der pc runterfährt...

mfg


----------



## mattinator (2. April 2013)

Das "Leiden der Punkte" ist nicht nur als solches zu sehen. Die (SMP-)Boni werden für schnellere Fertigstellung vergeben, welche natürlich auch schneller wissenschaftliche Ergebnisse bringt. Wenn man die Paketgröße auf small konfiguriert, sollten sich die "Verluste" jedoch in Grenzen halten. Einfach mal verfolgen und vllt. HFM.NET für die Kontrolle / Statistik mitlaufen lassen und ggf. das Zeitregime etwas optimieren. Mit der Option -oneunit und etwas mehr Scripting kann man auch noch etwas nachregulieren. Ansonsten würde ich mal sagen: solange sich die Effizienz der verwendeten CPU's (Leistungsaufname beim Falten) in einem vertretbaren Rahmen bewegt, ist jedes mehr gefaltete Projekt ein Gewinn für die Forschung.
Durch Reduzierung der "Core Priority" und "CPU Usage" (http://folding.stanford.edu/English/WinSMPGuide) kann der Einfluss auf die normale Nutzung der PC's je nach Nutzungsart auf einen kaum merklichen Umfang reduziert werden.


----------



## Uwe64LE (3. April 2013)

Wenn deinem Chef die zusätzlichen Stromkosten egal sind und du die Mitarbeiter für FAH begeistern kannst, wäre es evtl. auch eine Option,
dass sie bei Arbeitsbeginn auf "Pause" drücken und kurz vor Feierabend wieder auf "Fold".

Dann hast du keinen Aufwand mit den Scripten und es geht nicht so viel Zeit verloren.

Nochmal zu den Punkten: Bei WU mit Bonus reduzieren sich die Punkte immer bei einer Unterbrechung- egal ob kurz vor Upload oder
schon gleich zu Beginn oder mittendrin. Entscheidend für die Berechnung ist die Gesamtzeit.
Deswegen benutze ich "Finish" in Kombination mit dem shutdown timer.

Aber da gibt es sicher viele Wege und auch viele mögliche Kombinationen. Da muss man am Anfang ziemlich viel experimentieren
und beobachten.


----------



## Hawky1980 (3. April 2013)

Der neue Core 17 ist der Burner. 
Bei 1250 Mhz GPU Takt sind jetzt über 85k PPD und über 12,3k Bonuskredits möglich. Mit Defaulttakt der Karte ( 1000/1450mhz) sind es ca 60-65k PPD durchgehend und um die 11k Bonuskredits.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Denke es wird langsam Zeit für eine zweite 7970.


----------



## ProfBoom (3. April 2013)

Hat jemand schon PPD (und Stromaufnahme) zu anderen HD7000 gesehen?
Die 7790 könnte mich interessieren.


----------



## Loetkolben666 (3. April 2013)

Eine 7970 verbraucht beim Falten ca. 130 Watt. Eine 7790 dürfte somit bei ca. 60 Watt landen.


----------



## mattinator (3. April 2013)

Loetkolben666 schrieb:


> Eine 7970 verbraucht beim Falten ca. 130 Watt. Eine 7790 dürfte somit bei ca. 60 Watt landen.


 Etwas mehr wird es schon sein, wenn in Spielen bereits 82 bis 90 W verbraucht werden (Test der Radeon HD 7790: Effizienzmeister dank neuem "Graphics Core Next" Bonaire? Jetzt mit Video!) und mit einem 6-Pin-PCI-Express-Stromstecker theoretisch 150 W möglich sind.


----------



## ProfBoom (3. April 2013)

130 Watt nur? Das habe ich schon der 7870 zugeschrieben... Hm... Klingt ja auch nicht ganz uninteressant.
Bei einer 7970 hätte ich eher auf 230W getippt. Das sind ja gut 40% weniger beim falten als beim spielen.
Ehrlich gesagt kann ich das kaum glauben.

Ich habe fürs falten bis jetzt immer den 3D-Wert aus der PCGH angenommen. Zumindest bei meiner schien das damals ganz gut hinzukommen.


----------



## Loetkolben666 (3. April 2013)

Ja etwas mehr als 130 Watt sind es schon. Der Verbrauch steigt um ca. 130 Watt zwischen Idle und Falten.
Gemessen mit einem Voltcraft EM 3000.


----------



## picar81_4711 (4. April 2013)

Mal was anderes: 
Hab gestern mein Soundsystem (2.1) von Lautsprecher-Teufel bekommen. Hab irgendwie nicht auf die Maße geschaut.....das Subwoofergehäuse ist größer als das Gehäuse meines 980X und das ist schon groß(Celsius Ultra-Gehäuse). 
Der DHL-Bote(Frau) wollte es mir erst gar nicht in den 1. Stock tragen und ließ es unten stehen und wartete bis ich kam.....
Der Bass/Klang ist zwar sehr gut und angenehm tief aber das geht ja gar nicht, das der Subwoofer größer ist als meine PCs.....


----------



## ProfBoom (4. April 2013)

"Gut Ding will Volumen haben" - oder wie ging der Spruch gleich? 

Glückwunsch zu deinem tollen neuen System!


----------



## nfsgame (4. April 2013)

Ist und bleibt halt ein PC-System. Für alles andere gibt es echte Lautsprecher.


----------



## picar81_4711 (4. April 2013)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ist und bleibt halt ein PC-System. ...............


Ja, es kommt auch genau soviel Luft raus, wie bei meinem 980X-System........


----------



## Amigafan (4. April 2013)

*@picar81_4711*

Also hast Du dann keine Lautsprecher, sondern "Lautpuster-" oder "bläser" gekauft . . . 
Zum Teufel, nee . . . 

Wieviel haben denn die "Blaswürfel" gekostet?


----------



## picar81_4711 (4. April 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> ..........
> 
> Wieviel haben denn die "Blaswürfel" gekostet?



Concept C 300 Wireless - Lautsprecher Teufel


----------



## Schmidde (5. April 2013)

Ich hab das Concept E400 Digital  


Aber btt:
Irgendwie fühle ich mich gerade auf Team Platz 9 etwas festgefahren 
Mihapiha vor mir mit über 10mio Punkten Vorsprung, und hinter mir fehlt es ein wenig an Konkurrenz 

Auf den "Globalen" Plätzen dagegen geht es munter vorwärts


----------



## wolf7 (5. April 2013)

teufel ist nicht schlecht, ich selbst hab irgend ein 2.1 USB Teufel Soundsystem allerdings zahlst du recht viel für den namen...

btw. sind die stanford server gerade down? ich bekomm iwi keine WUs mehr...



> [14:20:53] Loaded queue successfully.
> [14:20:53] - Preparing to get new work unit...
> [14:20:53] Cleaning up work directory
> [14:20:53] + Attempting to get work packet
> ...



da hörts auf und macht net weiter.


----------



## Schmidde (5. April 2013)

Mein Server hat sch gestern auch mal wieder ne normale SMP WU geholt.....wir falten einfach zu schnell


----------



## Amigafan (5. April 2013)

*@picar81_4711*

Danke für die Info.
Ich hatte auch mal eine Zeitlang mit dem Gedanken gespielt, mir "PC-Lautsprecher" zu holen, bin aber mittlerweile davon abgerückt.

Zur Zt. liebäugle ich mit den nuPro A 20 von Nubert - kosten zwar 570,-€ das Paar, haben aber entscheidende Vorteile gegenüber den sog. "PC-Boxen":
Sie sind absolut HiFi-tauglich, haben eingebaute Class-D-Verstärker (je 2x 80W pro Box), sind damit extrem effizient, brauchen keine Soundkarte (eingebaut und von überragender Qualität) und lassen sich auch an allen anderen Musikquellen betreiben - und mit diesen Eigenschaften gibt es zu dem Preis nichts vergleichbares . . . 

Einen "Nachteil" will ich aber nicht verschweigen:
Sie sind natürlich größer als die meisten PC-Boxen (330x195x195mm HxBxT) . . . 


*@wolf7*

Wenn der Log so endet, dann "hängt" der Client - ein Neustart hilft weiter . . . 


*@Schmidde*

Ist mir nach einer 8103 heute auch passiert - jetzt faltet mein 3930K eine 8560 - mit immerhin 60K PPD 


Edit:
Die Vergabe von SMP-WU´s an Server hängt im Augenblick damit zusammen, dass die Server für die Vergabe der Big-WU´s nicht genügend "Arbeitsmaterial" zur Verfügung haben, d. h. zu viele Anfragen und zu wenige WU´s. 
Aber.
Es ist eine neue Big-WU angekündigt - WU 8104 (geht in die Beta-Phase) . . .


----------



## Schmidde (6. April 2013)

Mir wäre ein normales 5.1 System auch lieber statt dieser kleinen "Brüllwürfel", allerdings ist genau die Größe das Problem  Hab für normale Lautsprecher+Verstärker absolut keinen Platz in meinem Kämmerchen....



...aber jetzt wirds ganz schön off topic


----------



## Bumblebee (6. April 2013)

Schmidde schrieb:


> ...aber jetzt wirds ganz schön off topic



Na ja, ist die RuKa - die kann sowas (eher) ab
Recht hast du trotzdem


----------



## wolf7 (6. April 2013)

@Amigafan: hatte sowohl die VMware als auch den PC neugestartet, er hat sich immer bei dem Schritt aufgehangen, allerdings nach ner Dreiviertelstunde dann weiter gemacht. Keine Ahnung, was das war, hat mir auf jeden Fall ne Nullrunde eingebracht, da der Client einige Stunden gehangen hat und es meines Erachtens mich mal wieder ne WU gekostet hat, die in dem Durcheinander wohl untergegangen ist...


----------



## Bumblebee (6. April 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> *Ist mir nach einer 8103 heute auch passiert - jetzt faltet mein 3930K eine 8560 - mit immerhin 60K PPD *


 
Macht mein Opteron-Server auch gerade; 70KPPD sind nicht *DER* Burner - aber immerhin...


----------



## Amigafan (6. April 2013)

*@wolf7*

Das ist leider ärgerlich - und die Fehlersuche wird noch dadurch erschwert, dass Du Linux in einer VM verwendest - einer der Gründe, warum ich meine Systeme ohne VM´s oder ähnliche "Krücken" betreibe.
Entweder Linux zum nur-CPU-Falten oder Win zum CPU/CPU-Falten.

Denn:
Es ist bei Dir schwer festzustellen, ob der Fehler vom Client, von der VM oder vom Netzwerk bzw. Resourccenkonflikten verursacht wurde . . . 


*@Bumblebee*

Da gebe ich Dir vollkommen Recht, aber auch wenn ich z. Zt nur SMP-WU´s falte und keine Bigs bekomme - wir helfen der Forschung, und dass ist ausschlaggebend


----------



## wolf7 (6. April 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> *@wolf7*
> 
> Das ist leider ärgerlich - und die Fehlersuche wird noch dadurch erschwert, dass Du Linux in einer VM verwendest - einer der Gründe, warum ich meine Systeme ohne VM´s oder ähnliche "Krücken" betreibe.
> Entweder Linux zum nur-CPU-Falten oder Win zum CPU/CPU-Falten.
> ...


 
mh na internet hatte die VM definitiv der Browser lief ja noch und hfm vom windows PC lief auch noch und konnte auf die Freigabe des Linux zugreifen. Ist aber letzten Endes auch egal, war halt recht seltsam. Hab eig auch schon überlegt, Linux direkt drauf zu machen, was mich bisher aber davon abgehalten hat, ist die Sache, dass das mein Datengrab ist und ich mich eig net mit dem Linux Netzwerkfreigabesystem rumärgern wollte... des weiteren hab ich von linux keine Ahnung, obs da für all meine Geräte (unter anderem nem USB 3.0 Controller von TI) Treiber gibt. Dann wäre da noch die Remote desktop verwaltung mit der ich den PC alleine bediene. Im allgemeinen hängt da net mal ne Tastatur dran, geschweige denn ne Maus.


----------



## Uwe64LE (6. April 2013)

Ich hab mich heute zum zweiten Mal in der Weltrangliste selbst überholt.


----------



## Bumblebee (7. April 2013)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Ich hab mich heute zum zweiten Mal in der Weltrangliste selbst überholt.



 ja, habs auch grad gesehen  - Grats


----------



## wolf7 (7. April 2013)

hat der stanford server jetzt ein oder zwei stunden abweichung?


----------



## nfsgame (7. April 2013)

Zwei.


----------



## wolf7 (7. April 2013)

gibts eig die 6099,6098er WUs noch? Ist iwi echt traurig, seit dem ich umgezogen bin, hab ich keine einzige mehr bekommen und der Punkte Unterschied ist doch bemerkbar... mit den WUs hat mein x6 obwohl er nebenbei noch anderes Zeug berechnet hat immer gute 17k PPD (im maximum 18k) gemacht und jetzt komm ich lauf hfm maximal auf 14k, obwohl der PC nun absolut nichts anderes nebenbei macht. Sind immerhin fast 20% weniger und das obwohl die restliche grundlast deutlich zurückgegangen sein sollte. 

vor dem Umzug hatte der PC nix anderes außer 6099 und 6098er WUs bekommen.


----------



## Amigafan (7. April 2013)

Natürlich gibt es die 6097-6099 noch, und es sind auch genügend WU´s  vorhanden (über 6000) - nur legt die Zuweisung im Augenblick ihren Fokus  auf andere WU´s.

Den die Höhe der "Dringlichkeit und damit die Zuweisungshäufigkeit bestimmt Stanford . . .


----------



## PrincePaul (8. April 2013)

Profitiert der F@H Client eigentlich von doppeltem CPU Cache?


----------



## Amigafan (8. April 2013)

PrincePaul schrieb:


> Profitiert der F@H Client eigentlich von doppeltem CPU Cache?



Der Client wohl kaum, da er nur das "Wirtsprogramm" ist bzw. nur die Faltumgebung für die WU darstellt.
Die WU (als der Teil, der berechnet wird) profitiert hingegen - gemäß der Programmierung - sehr wohl von den Prozessor-Caches . . .


----------



## PrincePaul (8. April 2013)

ja so war das eigenlich auch gemeint 

bin gerade am gucken für nen Zweikerner auf Sockel 939 Basis und das Topmodell hat halt doppelten Cache gegenüber dem etwas billigeren
bei gleichem Takt.


----------



## Abductee (8. April 2013)

Überleg dir halt ob du in diese uralte Plattform wirklich noch Geld investieren willst.


----------



## PrincePaul (8. April 2013)

ja mal schaun diese Woche laufen ein paar auf Ebay und evtl. hat man ja mal Glück 
ansonsten eher nicht da hast schon recht.

Der riesen Vorteil bei meiner Bude hier ist halt nur das der Strom inclu ist 
könnte mir hier auch nen Serverrack zum falten reinstellen... wenn das Teil lautlos wäre


----------



## PAUI (10. April 2013)

Hawky1980 schrieb:


> Der neue Core 17 ist der Burner.
> Bei 1250 Mhz GPU Takt sind jetzt über 85k PPD und über 12,3k Bonuskredits möglich. Mit Defaulttakt der Karte ( 1000/1450mhz) sind es ca 60-65k PPD durchgehend und um die 11k Bonuskredits.


 
wie kommst du um himmels willen auf so hohe PPD????

bin bei 1250/1700 MHz bei 55700 PPD


----------



## picar81_4711 (10. April 2013)

PAUI schrieb:


> wie kommst du um himmels willen auf so hohe PPD????
> 
> bin bei 1250/1700 MHz bei 55700 PPD


Da hab ich mich auch schon gewundert.......


----------



## PAUI (10. April 2013)

hab grade mal gemerkt, das die HD 7970 bei 1700 Mem Takt, der Core abschmiert. bin jetzt bei 1600 MHz testen.

*EDIT:* geil jetzt sagt  mir der Client das ich ne TPF von 16 Sec habe bei 769339 PPD, was für ein Traum.
*EDIT2:* jetzt nach mehreren Frames ging es auf 50000PPD runter.


----------



## Bumblebee (11. April 2013)

... Irgendwie falten wir momentan grad etwas "schaumgebremst"; regelmässig - aber aber auf tiefe(re)m Niveau
Versteht mich bitte nicht falsch - ich will nicht jammern; ganz im Gegenteil
Ich vermute mal, dass uns einfach mihapiha fehlt 

Danke für euren Einsatz - bleibt dran


----------



## Amigafan (11. April 2013)

Wer kann mir mal bitte Auskunft geben?

Was leistet eine GTX580 an PPD - möglichst auch - aber nicht nur - Ergebnisse mit der neuen 7662 (bitte incl. de Taktes von Core/Mem zur besseren Vergleichbarkeit) . . .

  Einige neuere WU´s fehlen nämlich in unserer Stats/PPD-Tabelle für diese GPU 
(Dadurch ist die GTX560 Ti 448 besser plaziert als die GTX580 )


----------



## DaN_I (11. April 2013)

GTX 580 (850/2225)

P762x : ~35000 PPD
P807x : ~30000 PPD
P7660 : ~27000 PPD

die 7662 hatte ich bisher noch nicht


----------



## Adi1 (11. April 2013)

Wieso werden denn eigentlich Stühle bzw. Langzeitstühle bei der Würdigung der Teammember vergeben ?


----------



## Bumblebee (11. April 2013)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Wieso werden denn eigentlich Stühle bzw. Langzeitstühle bei der Würdigung der Teammember vergeben ?



Das hat sich einfach so eingebürgert
Ist wie Medallien - nur praktischer; man kann sich dann setzen


----------



## Amigafan (11. April 2013)

DaN_I schrieb:


> GTX 580 (850/2225)
> 
> P762x : ~35000 PPD
> P807x : ~30000 PPD
> ...





Danke schon einmal für Deine schnelle Antwort, DaN_I 

Ich bin überrascht, dass die GTX580 bei den 762xern nicht mehr PPD hergibt - das sind gerade einmal 3k PPD mehr als meine GTX560Ti448 bei 865 MHz Core 
Bei den beiden anderen WU´s ist der Abstand größer, beträgt aber maximal 7,5k PPD bei den 807xern . . . 

Ich hätte einen größeren Unterschied erwartet, aber vielleicht falten noch Andere mit der GTX580 und haben die Ergebnisse von anderen WU´s für mich . . . 

Denn:
Bei den bisherigen WU´s bzw. den Ergebnissen lohnt sich eine GTX580 als Update meiner GTX560Ti448 nicht wirklich . . .


----------



## DaN_I (12. April 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Bei den bisherigen WU´s bzw. den Ergebnissen lohnt sich eine GTX580 als Update meiner GTX560Ti448 nicht wirklich . . .



Ja, da stimme ich dir zu. Vor allem im Hinblick auf den Stromverbrauch ist die PPD-Ausbeute der GTX 580 nicht wirklich berauschend.
Vielleicht sind die GTX 6xx Karten für dich eher interessant?
Hab bei mir zwei GTX 650Ti im Dauereinsatz - die beiden machen im Schnitt 5k PPD mehr als meine 580, bei nur ca. 120W.


----------



## Bumblebee (12. April 2013)

DaN_I schrieb:


> Hab bei mir zwei GTX 650Ti im Dauereinsatz - die beiden machen im Schnitt 5k PPD mehr als meine 580, bei nur ca. 120W.



.. was mich doch sehr erstaunt; eigentlich müsste die GTX580 *PPD-mässig* doch mit einer GTX 650Ti "den Boden wischen"


----------



## Thosch (12. April 2013)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> ... "den Boden wischen"


Im ersten Moment hab ich das auch gedacht ... aaaaber ... 



DaN_I schrieb:


> ...
> Hab bei mir *zwei* GTX 650Ti im Dauereinsatz - die beiden machen im Schnitt 5k PPD mehr als meine 580, bei nur ca. 120W.


... die Menge machts ...  ... oder ?? ...  ...


----------



## Bumblebee (12. April 2013)

Thosch schrieb:


> Im ersten Moment hab ich das auch gedacht ... aaaaber ...



Also *ZAWAI* GTX 650Ti gegen *OINE* GTX 580... - ja dann ....


----------



## wolf7 (12. April 2013)

kann mir jemand mal bitte fix helfen? ich kann meine VM nicht mehr laden nach einem Systemabsturz. Der meint, die würde bereits laufen, was aber nicht der Fall ist. Wenn ich in den Ordner gucke, sind auch noch alle Daten vorhanden, die existieren wenn sie läuft. Welche davon muss ich jetzt löschen?

http://www.abload.de/img/zwischenablage01q4nbtk.jpg

und die meldung kommt:
http://www.abload.de/img/zwischenablage01q7euwh.jpg


----------



## ProfBoom (12. April 2013)

Hast du den Host mal neu gestartet?
Ansonsten: Backup anlegen.
Dann alle .lck löschen.


----------



## picar81_4711 (12. April 2013)

wolf7 schrieb:


> kann mir jemand mal bitte fix helfen? ich kann meine VM nicht mehr laden nach einem Systemabsturz. Der meint, die würde bereits laufen, was aber nicht der Fall ist. Wenn ich in den Ordner gucke, sind auch noch alle Daten vorhanden, die existieren wenn sie läuft. Welche davon muss ich jetzt löschen?
> 
> http://www.abload.de/img/zwischenablage01q4nbtk.jpg
> 
> ...


 Ich würde alles löschen bis auf **.vmdk *und* *.vmx*


----------



## wolf7 (13. April 2013)

ProfBoom schrieb:


> Hast du den Host mal neu gestartet?
> Ansonsten: Backup anlegen.
> Dann alle .lck löschen.


 
neugestartet hab ich zwangsweise und das mit dem .lck löschen hat geklappt danke.

btw. da ich gerade mal wieder für kurze zeit mit meiner graka folde: der Core17 ist ja echt extrem cpu sparend... die cpu last während des foldings liegt bei gerade einmal 1% bei 97% GPU Load. Alles mit dem 13.1er Treiber, ne neuere Version gibts für Notebook Grafikkarten nicht.


----------



## nfsgame (13. April 2013)

Hat schon jemand eine GT640 im Einsatz und kann etwas über die Folding-Performance sagen? Mein HTPC soll die 9500GT loswerden ...


----------



## Abductee (13. April 2013)

Ich würd eine GTX 650 nehmen.
10-12k bei ~60W
Ich hatte die hier: EVGA GeForce GTX 650 Superclocked, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini HDMI (01G-P4-2652) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## nfsgame (13. April 2013)

Was sagst du zu der Lautstärke? Die 640er gibt es ja passiv - die passive 9500GT bekomme ich alleine durch den Luftzug durchs Gehäuse auf 55°C beim Falten. Also Passivbetrieb ist an sich nicht das Problem. Alternativkühler fallen weg, da der Gehäusedeckel quasi mit den Slotblechen abschließt.


----------



## Abductee (13. April 2013)

Kleine Kepler unter 100 Euro - EVGA GT 640 und GTX 650 SC im Test - Kurzvergleich [db(A)] (Seite 11) - HT4U.net
Ich hatte die 650er passiv mit einem anderen Kühler betrieben. Den originalen Kühler hab ich nie laufen gehört.
Im Faltbetrieb lag ich da bei ~44°C

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/verkaeufe/253219-v-evga-gtx-650-verkauft.html


----------



## ernei (14. April 2013)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> .. was mich doch sehr erstaunt; eigentlich müsste die GTX580 PPD-mässig doch mit einer GTX 650Ti "den Boden wischen"



Nicht unbedingt, die Version 448 ist eine beschnittene 570 und näher an der 570 als an der 560 TI. Und von dieser wurde ja gesprochen. Deshalb wundert mich der geringe Unterschied nicht.


----------



## Amigafan (14. April 2013)

. . . 

Der Core A4 hat wirklich einige hervorragende WU´s "zu bieten" - als Beispiel:
i7 2700K@4,3GHz, Ubuntu10.4.3 LTS, P7521 (R1,C0,G2), TPF 3:09, ~ *45.500* PPD 

Umgerechnet auf einen i7 3930K@4,4GHz bedeutet das : mehr als 75k PPD für eine SMP-WU!  


Für Interessierte:
Hier mal eine interessante Betrachtung des Programmierers des GPU-Trackers zum Thema: "*equal points for equal work*" einschließlich eines Kommentars eines Core-Entwicklers (Core17)
Der Post stammt aus dem EVGA-Forum: Testing the "Equal Points for Equal Work" claim


----------



## Loetkolben666 (14. April 2013)

Gibt es keine 7662 wus mehr? Ich bekomme nur noch 11292/11293 und die sind Punktemäßig nicht der Hit.


----------



## wolf7 (14. April 2013)

Loetkolben666 schrieb:


> Gibt es keine 7662 wus mehr? Ich bekomme nur noch 11292/11293 und die sind Punktemäßig nicht der Hit.


 
hatte eben eine.


----------



## Amigafan (14. April 2013)

Loetkolben666 schrieb:


> Gibt es keine 7662 wus mehr? Ich bekomme nur noch 11292/11293 und die sind Punktemäßig nicht der Hit.



Die sind wohl "ausgelaufen"  - weder meine GTX560Ti448 noch meine HD5870 bekommen noch welche . . . 
Also hat meine HD5870 erst einmal "faltfrei" - ich will mir das "Gemurxe" mit dem Grakatreiber bzw. dem SDK ersparen . . . 


A propos *WU7521*:
Es ist eine ganz neue Beta-WU - und daher nur für Beat-Tester  
Deswegen wohl auch noch keine "korrigierte PPD" im Vergleich zu anderen WU´s


----------



## Adi1 (14. April 2013)

Komisch, bei mir ist heute eine WU einfach so verschwunden, d.h. sie wurde fertig gefaltet, taucht aber nicht in der Statistik auf.

Passiert Euch das auch ?


----------



## wolf7 (14. April 2013)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Komisch, bei mir ist heute eine WU einfach so verschwunden, d.h. sie wurde fertig gefaltet, taucht aber nicht in der Statistik auf.
> 
> Passiert Euch das auch ?




war denn auch der Upload laut log erfolgreich und welchen client verwendest du denn?


----------



## Adi1 (14. April 2013)

Ja, lt. Log war alles i.O. 



Spoiler



*********************** Log Started 2013-04-13T07:41:29Z ***********************
07:41:29:************************* Folding@home Client *************************
07:41:29: Website: Folding@home
07:41:29: Copyright: (c) 2009-2013 Stanford University
07:41:29: Author: Joseph Coffland <joseph@cauldrondevelopment.com>
07:41:29: Args: 
07:41:29: Config: C:/ProgramData/FAHClient/config.xml
07:41:29:******************************** Build ********************************
07:41:29: Version: 7.3.6
07:41:29: Date: Feb 18 2013
07:41:29: Time: 15:25:17
07:41:29: SVN Rev: 3923
07:41:29: Branch: fah/trunk/client
07:41:29: Compiler: Intel(R) C++ MSVC 1500 mode 1200
07:41:29: Options: /TP /nologo /EHa /Qdiag-disable:4297,4103,1786,279 /Ox -arch:SSE
07:41:29: /QaxSSE2,SSE3,SSSE3,SSE4.1,SSE4.2 /Qopenmp /Qrestrict /MT /Qmkl
07:41:29: Platform: win32 XP
07:41:29: Bits: 32
07:41:29: Mode: Release
07:41:29:******************************* System ********************************
07:41:29: CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3570K CPU @ 3.40GHz
07:41:29: CPU ID: GenuineIntel Family 6 Model 58 Stepping 9
07:41:29: CPUs: 4
07:41:29: Memory: 7.96GiB
07:41:29: Free Memory: 6.82GiB
07:41:29: Threads: WINDOWS_THREADS
07:41:29: Has Battery: false
07:41:29: On Battery: false
07:41:29: UTC offset: 2
07:41:29: PID: 3724
07:41:29: CWD: C:/ProgramData/FAHClient
07:41:29: OS: Windows 7 Professional
07:41:29: OS Arch: AMD64
07:41:29: GPUs: 1
07:41:29: GPU 0: ATI:4 Barts XT [ATI Radeon HD 6800 Series]
07:41:29: CUDA: Not detected
07:41:29:Win32 Service: false
07:41:29:***********************************************************************
07:41:29:<config>
07:41:29: <!-- Folding Slot Configuration -->
07:41:29: <power v='full'/>
07:41:29:
07:41:29: <!-- Network -->
07:41:29: <proxy v=':8080'/>
07:41:29:
07:41:29: <!-- User Information -->
07:41:29: <passkey v='********************************'/>
07:41:29: <team v='70335'/>
07:41:29: <user v='Adi1'/>
07:41:29:
07:41:29: <!-- Folding Slots -->
07:41:29: <slot id='1' type='CPU'/>
07:41:29:</config>
07:41:29:Trying to access database...
07:41:29:Successfully acquired database lock
07:41:29:Enabled folding slot 01: READY cpu:4
07:41:29:WU01:FS01:Starting
07:41:29:WU01:FS01:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/ProgramData/FAHClient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/Core_a4.fah/FahCore_a4.exe -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 703 -lifeline 3724 -checkpoint 15 -np 4
07:41:29:WU01:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 4068
07:41:30:WU01:FS01:Core PID:3124
07:41:30:WU01:FS01:FahCore 0xa4 started
07:41:30:WU01:FS01:0xa4:
07:41:30:WU01:FS01:0xa4:*------------------------------*
07:41:30:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Folding@Home Gromacs GB Core
07:41:30:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Version 2.27 (Dec. 15, 2010)
07:41:30:WU01:FS01:0xa4:
07:41:30:WU01:FS01:0xa4reparing to commence simulation
07:41:30:WU01:FS01:0xa4:- Ensuring status. Please wait.
07:41:39:WU01:FS01:0xa4:- Looking at optimizations...
07:41:39:WU01:FS01:0xa4:- Working with standard loops on this execution.
07:41:39:WU01:FS01:0xa4:- Previous termination of core was improper.
07:41:39:WU01:FS01:0xa4:- Going to use standard loops.
07:41:39:WU01:FS01:0xa4:- Files status OK
07:41:39:WU01:FS01:0xa4:- Expanded 1080381 -> 3057572 (decompressed 283.0 percent)
07:41:39:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=1080381 data_size=3057572, decompressed_data_size=3057572 diff=0
07:41:39:WU01:FS01:0xa4:- Digital signature verified
07:41:39:WU01:FS01:0xa4:
07:41:39:WU01:FS01:0xa4roject: 8083 (Run 64, Clone 19, Gen 47)
07:41:39:WU01:FS01:0xa4:
07:41:39:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Entering M.D.
07:41:46:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Using Gromacs checkpoints
07:41:46:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Mapping NT from 4 to 4 
07:41:46:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Resuming from checkpoint
07:41:46:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Verified 01/wudata_01.log
07:41:46:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Verified 01/wudata_01.trr
07:41:46:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Verified 01/wudata_01.xtc
07:41:46:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Verified 01/wudata_01.edr
07:41:46:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 97500 out of 500000 steps (19%)
07:43:22:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 100000 out of 500000 steps (20%)
07:46:38:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 105000 out of 500000 steps (21%)
07:49:37:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 110000 out of 500000 steps (22%)
07:52:37:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 115000 out of 500000 steps (23%)
07:55:38:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 120000 out of 500000 steps (24%)
07:58:41:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 125000 out of 500000 steps (25%)
08:01:39:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 130000 out of 500000 steps (26%)
08:04:40:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 135000 out of 500000 steps (27%)
08:07:40:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 140000 out of 500000 steps (28%)
08:10:39:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 145000 out of 500000 steps (29%)
08:13:39:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 150000 out of 500000 steps (30%)
08:16:38:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 155000 out of 500000 steps (31%)
08:19:32:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 160000 out of 500000 steps (32%)
08:22:37:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 165000 out of 500000 steps (33%)
08:25:36:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 170000 out of 500000 steps (34%)
08:28:39:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 175000 out of 500000 steps (35%)
08:31:37:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 180000 out of 500000 steps (36%)
08:34:34:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 185000 out of 500000 steps (37%)
08:37:30:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 190000 out of 500000 steps (38%)
08:40:27:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 195000 out of 500000 steps (39%)
08:43:33:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 200000 out of 500000 steps (40%)
08:46:31:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 205000 out of 500000 steps (41%)
08:49:30:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 210000 out of 500000 steps (42%)
08:52:30:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 215000 out of 500000 steps (43%)
08:55:26:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 220000 out of 500000 steps (44%)
08:58:18:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 225000 out of 500000 steps (45%)
09:01:20:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 230000 out of 500000 steps (46%)
09:04:30:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 235000 out of 500000 steps (47%)
09:07:32:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 240000 out of 500000 steps (48%)
09:10:36:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 245000 out of 500000 steps (49%)
09:13:40:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 250000 out of 500000 steps (50%)
09:16:46:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 255000 out of 500000 steps (51%)
09:19:47:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 260000 out of 500000 steps (52%)
09:22:51:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 265000 out of 500000 steps (53%)
09:25:47:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 270000 out of 500000 steps (54%)
09:28:43:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 275000 out of 500000 steps (55%)
09:31:37:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 280000 out of 500000 steps (56%)
09:34:32:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 285000 out of 500000 steps (57%)
09:37:26:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 290000 out of 500000 steps (58%)
09:40:20:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 295000 out of 500000 steps (59%)
09:43:15:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 300000 out of 500000 steps (60%)
09:46:10:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 305000 out of 500000 steps (61%)
09:49:06:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 310000 out of 500000 steps (62%)
09:52:11:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 315000 out of 500000 steps (63%)
09:55:16:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 320000 out of 500000 steps (64%)
09:58:17:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 325000 out of 500000 steps (65%)
10:01:16:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 330000 out of 500000 steps (66%)
10:04:21:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 335000 out of 500000 steps (67%)
10:07:18:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 340000 out of 500000 steps (68%)
10:10:09:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 345000 out of 500000 steps (69%)
10:13:05:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 350000 out of 500000 steps (70%)
10:16:04:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 355000 out of 500000 steps (71%)
10:19:04:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 360000 out of 500000 steps (72%)
10:22:07:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 365000 out of 500000 steps (73%)
10:25:11:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 370000 out of 500000 steps (74%)
10:28:18:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 375000 out of 500000 steps (75%)
10:31:21:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 380000 out of 500000 steps (76%)
10:34:25:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 385000 out of 500000 steps (77%)
10:37:20:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 390000 out of 500000 steps (78%)
10:40:17:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 395000 out of 500000 steps (79%)
10:43:20:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 400000 out of 500000 steps (80%)
10:46:24:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 405000 out of 500000 steps (81%)
10:49:26:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 410000 out of 500000 steps (82%)
10:52:29:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 415000 out of 500000 steps (83%)
10:55:34:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 420000 out of 500000 steps (84%)
10:58:38:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 425000 out of 500000 steps (85%)
11:01:35:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 430000 out of 500000 steps (86%)
11:04:30:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 435000 out of 500000 steps (87%)
11:07:23:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 440000 out of 500000 steps (88%)
11:10:17:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 445000 out of 500000 steps (89%)
11:13:10:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 450000 out of 500000 steps (90%)
11:16:04:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 455000 out of 500000 steps (91%)
11:19:01:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 460000 out of 500000 steps (92%)
11:21:55:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 465000 out of 500000 steps (93%)
11:24:52:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 470000 out of 500000 steps (94%)
11:27:45:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 475000 out of 500000 steps (95%)
11:30:39:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 480000 out of 500000 steps (96%)
11:33:33:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 485000 out of 500000 steps (97%)
11:36:26:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 490000 out of 500000 steps (98%)
11:36:27:WU00:FS01:Connecting to assign3.stanford.edu:8080
11:36:28:WU00:FS01:News: Welcome to Folding@Home
11:36:28:WU00:FS01:Assigned to work server 129.74.85.15
11:36:28:WU00:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: RUNNING cpu:4 from 129.74.85.15
11:36:28:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 129.74.85.15:8080
11:36:29:WU00:FS01ownloading 131.45KiB
11:36:29:WU00:FS01ownload complete
11:36:29:WU00:FS01:Received Unit: id:00 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:7047 run:0 clone:980 gen:1 core:0xa4 unit:0x000000030001329c514502c3d5fbf304
11:39:20:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 495000 out of 500000 steps (99%)
11:42:14:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 500000 out of 500000 steps (100%)
11:42:14:WU01:FS01:0xa4ynamicWrapper: Finished Work Unit: sleep=10000
11:42:24:WU01:FS01:0xa4:
11:42:24:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Finished Work Unit:
11:42:24:WU01:FS01:0xa4:- Reading up to 1353264 from "01/wudata_01.trr": Read 1353264
11:42:24:WU01:FS01:0xa4:trr file hash check passed.
11:42:24:WU01:FS01:0xa4:- Reading up to 1507940 from "01/wudata_01.xtc": Read 1507940
11:42:24:WU01:FS01:0xa4:xtc file hash check passed.
11:42:24:WU01:FS01:0xa4:edr file hash check passed.
11:42:24:WU01:FS01:0xa4:logfile size: 27989
11:42:24:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Leaving Run
11:42:25:WU01:FS01:0xa4:- Writing 2898017 bytes of core data to disk...
11:42:25:WU01:FS01:0xa4one: 2897505 -> 2808528 (compressed to 96.9 percent)
11:42:25:WU01:FS01:0xa4: ... Done.
11:42:25:WU01:FS01:0xa4:- Shutting down core
11:42:25:WU01:FS01:0xa4:
11:42:25:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
11:42:26:WU01:FS01:FahCore returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
11:42:26:WU01:FS01:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:8083 run:64 clone:19 gen:47 core:0xa4 unit:0x000000356652edb3512a302b5586b891
11:42:26:WU01:FS01:Uploading 2.68MiB to 171.67.108.35
11:42:26:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.35:8080
11:42:26:WU00:FS01:Starting
11:42:26:WU00:FS01:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/ProgramData/FAHClient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/Core_a4.fah/FahCore_a4.exe -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 703 -lifeline 3724 -checkpoint 15 -np 4
11:42:26:WU00:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 5208
11:42:26:WU00:FS01:Core PID:5688
11:42:26:WU00:FS01:FahCore 0xa4 started
11:42:27:WU00:FS01:0xa4:
11:42:27:WU00:FS01:0xa4:*------------------------------*
11:42:27:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Folding@Home Gromacs GB Core
11:42:27:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Version 2.27 (Dec. 15, 2010)
11:42:27:WU00:FS01:0xa4:
11:42:27:WU00:FS01:0xa4reparing to commence simulation
11:42:27:WU00:FS01:0xa4:- Looking at optimizations...
11:42:27:WU00:FS01:0xa4:- Created dyn
11:42:27:WU00:FS01:0xa4:- Files status OK
11:42:27:WU00:FS01:0xa4:- Expanded 134090 -> 303280 (decompressed 226.1 percent)
11:42:27:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=134090 data_size=303280, decompressed_data_size=303280 diff=0
11:42:27:WU00:FS01:0xa4:- Digital signature verified
11:42:27:WU00:FS01:0xa4:
11:42:27:WU00:FS01:0xa4roject: 7047 (Run 0, Clone 980, Gen 1)
11:42:27:WU00:FS01:0xa4:
11:42:27:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Assembly optimizations on if available.
11:42:27:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Entering M.D.
11:42:32:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Mapping NT from 4 to 4 
11:42:32:WU01:FS01:Upload 11.67%
11:42:33:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed 0 out of 25000000 steps (0%)
11:42:38:WU01:FS01:Upload 21.00%
11:42:44:WU01:FS01:Upload 30.33%
11:42:51:WU01:FS01:Upload 41.99%
11:42:58:WU01:FS01:Upload 53.66%
11:43:04:WU01:FS01:Upload 65.33%
11:43:10:WU01:FS01:Upload 74.66%
11:43:17:WU01:FS01:Upload 86.32%
11:43:24:WU01:FS01:Upload 97.99%
11:43:27:WU01:FS01:Upload complete
11:43:27:WU01:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
11:43:27:WU01:FS01:Final credit estimate, 3828.00 points
11:43:27:WU01:FS01:Cleaning up
11:52:45:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed 250000 out of 25000000 steps (1%)
12:03:23:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed 500000 out of 25000000 steps (2%)
12:13:34:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed 750000 out of 25000000 steps (3%)
12:23:56:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed 1000000 out of 25000000 steps (4%)
12:34:32:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed 1250000 out of 25000000 steps (5%)
12:45:01:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed 1500000 out of 25000000 steps (6%)
12:55:29:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed 1750000 out of 25000000 steps (7%)
13:05:47:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed 2000000 out of 25000000 steps (8%)
13:15:51:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed 2250000 out of 25000000 steps (9%)
13:26:21:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed 2500000 out of 25000000 steps (10%)
13:36:26:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed 2750000 out of 25000000 steps (11%)
******************************* Date: 2013-04-13 *******************************
13:46:43:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed 3000000 out of 25000000 steps (12%)
13:56:33:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed 3250000 out of 25000000 steps (13%)
14:06:47:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed 3500000 out of 25000000 steps (14%)
14:17:45:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed 3750000 out of 25000000 steps (15%)
14:28:24:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed 4000000 out of 25000000 steps (16%)
14:38:35:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed 4250000 out of 25000000 steps (17%)
14:48:39:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed 4500000 out of 25000000 steps (18%)
14:58:42:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed 4750000 out of 25000000 steps (19%)
15:09:00:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed 5000000 out of 25000000 steps (20%)
15:19:04:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed 5250000 out of 25000000 steps (21%)
15:28:49:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed 5500000 out of 25000000 steps (22%)
15:39:13:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed 5750000 out of 25000000 steps (23%)
15:49:25:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed 6000000 out of 25000000 steps (24%)
15:59:33:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed 6250000 out of 25000000 steps (25%)
16:09:27:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed 6500000 out of 25000000 steps (26%)
16:19:27:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed 6750000 out of 25000000 steps (27%)
16:29:37:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed 7000000 out of 25000000 steps (28%)
16:39:42:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed 7250000 out of 25000000 steps (29%)
16:49:47:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed 7500000 out of 25000000 steps (30%)
16:59:43:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed 7750000 out of 25000000 steps (31%)
17:09:56:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed 8000000 out of 25000000 steps (32%)
17:20:00:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed 8250000 out of 25000000 steps (33%)
17:30:04:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed 8500000 out of 25000000 steps (34%)
17:39:54:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed 8750000 out of 25000000 steps (35%)
17:49:45:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed 9000000 out of 25000000 steps (36%)
17:59:30:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed 9250000 out of 25000000 steps (37%)
18:09:18:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed 9500000 out of 25000000 steps (38%)
18:19:21:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed 9750000 out of 25000000 steps (39%)
18:29:21:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed 10000000 out of 25000000 steps (40%)
18:39:33:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed 10250000 out of 25000000 steps (41%)
18:49:57:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed 10500000 out of 25000000 steps (42%)
19:00:21:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed 10750000 out of 25000000 steps (43%)
19:11:21:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed 11000000 out of 25000000 steps (44%)
19:22:34:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed 11250001 out of 25000000 steps (45%)
19:33:20:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed 11500000 out of 25000000 steps (46%)
19:43:44:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed 11750000 out of 25000000 steps (47%)
******************************* Date: 2013-04-13 *******************************
19:54:01:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed 12000000 out of 25000000 steps (48%)
20:04:31:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed 12250001 out of 25000000 steps (49%)
20:15:16:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed 12500000 out of 25000000 steps (50%)
20:25:49:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed 12750000 out of 25000000 steps (51%)
20:36:19:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed 13000000 out of 25000000 steps (52%)
20:46:48:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed 13250001 out of 25000000 steps (53%)
20:57:32:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed 13500000 out of 25000000 steps (54%)
21:08:33:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed 13750000 out of 25000000 steps (55%)
21:19:44:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed 14000000 out of 25000000 steps (56%)
21:30:28:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed 14250001 out of 25000000 steps (57%)
21:41:13:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed 14500000 out of 25000000 steps (58%)
21:52:09:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed 14750000 out of 25000000 steps (59%)
22:02:55:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed 15000000 out of 25000000 steps (60%)
22:13:49:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed 15250001 out of 25000000 steps (61%)
22:24:44:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed 15500000 out of 25000000 steps (62%)
22:36:10:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed 15750000 out of 25000000 steps (63%)
22:47:22:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed 16000000 out of 25000000 steps (64%)
22:58:38:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed 16249999 out of 25000000 steps (65%)
23:09:44:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed 16500000 out of 25000000 steps (66%)
23:20:31:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed 16749999 out of 25000000 steps (67%)
23:30:54:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed 16999999 out of 25000000 steps (68%)
23:41:27:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed 17249999 out of 25000000 steps (69%)
23:52:05:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed 17499999 out of 25000000 steps (70%)
00:02:21:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed 17749999 out of 25000000 steps (71%)
00:12:48:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed 17999999 out of 25000000 steps (72%)
00:23:49:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed 18249999 out of 25000000 steps (73%)
00:35:07:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed 18499999 out of 25000000 steps (74%)
00:45:58:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed 18749999 out of 25000000 steps (75%)
00:56:59:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed 18999999 out of 25000000 steps (76%)
01:08:05:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed 19249999 out of 25000000 steps (77%)
01:19:03:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed 19499999 out of 25000000 steps (78%)
01:29:53:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed 19749999 out of 25000000 steps (79%)
01:40:34:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed 19999999 out of 25000000 steps (80%)
01:51:09:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed 20249999 out of 25000000 steps (81%)
******************************* Date: 2013-04-14 *******************************
02:01:46:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed 20499999 out of 25000000 steps (82%)
02:12:42:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed 20749999 out of 25000000 steps (83%)
02:23:38:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed 20999999 out of 25000000 steps (84%)
02:33:59:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed 21249999 out of 25000000 steps (85%)
02:44:01:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed 21499999 out of 25000000 steps (86%)
02:53:54:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed 21749999 out of 25000000 steps (87%)
03:03:32:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed 21999999 out of 25000000 steps (88%)
03:13:15:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed 22249999 out of 25000000 steps (89%)
03:22:58:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed 22500002 out of 25000000 steps (90%)
03:32:42:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed 22749999 out of 25000000 steps (91%)
03:42:29:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed 22999999 out of 25000000 steps (92%)
03:52:20:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed 23249999 out of 25000000 steps (93%)
04:02:33:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed 23499999 out of 25000000 steps (94%)
04:12:47:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed 23749999 out of 25000000 steps (95%)
04:22:57:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed 23999999 out of 25000000 steps (96%)
04:33:31:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed 24249999 out of 25000000 steps (97%)
04:43:49:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed 24500002 out of 25000000 steps (98%)
04:43:50:WU01:FS01:Connecting to assign3.stanford.edu:8080
04:43:51:WU01:FS01:News: Welcome to Folding@Home
04:43:51:WU01:FS01:Assigned to work server 171.64.65.99
04:43:51:WU01:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: RUNNING cpu:4 from 171.64.65.99
04:43:51:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.64.65.99:8080
04:43:53:WU01:FS01ownloading 1.96MiB
04:43:59:WU01:FS01ownload 57.42%
04:44:02:WU01:FS01ownload complete
04:44:02:WU01:FS01:Received Unit: id:01 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:7808 run:7 clone:496 gen:182 core:0xa4 unit:0x000000ee0a3b1e874e310028ec2c74c4
04:54:02:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed 24749999 out of 25000000 steps (99%)
05:04:29:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed 24999999 out of 25000000 steps (100%)
05:04:29:WU00:FS01:0xa4ynamicWrapper: Finished Work Unit: sleep=10000
05:04:39:WU00:FS01:0xa4:
05:04:39:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Finished Work Unit:
05:04:39:WU00:FS01:0xa4:- Reading up to 17035872 from "00/wudata_01.trr": Read 17035872
05:04:39:WU00:FS01:0xa4:trr file hash check passed.
05:04:39:WU00:FS01:0xa4:- Reading up to 1681776 from "00/wudata_01.xtc": Read 1681776
05:04:39:WU00:FS01:0xa4:xtc file hash check passed.
05:04:39:WU00:FS01:0xa4:edr file hash check passed.
05:04:39:WU00:FS01:0xa4:logfile size: 92837
05:04:39:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Leaving Run
05:04:42:WU00:FS01:0xa4:- Writing 18892297 bytes of core data to disk...
05:04:45:WU00:FS01:0xa4one: 18891785 -> 17618894 (compressed to 93.2 percent)
05:04:45:WU00:FS01:0xa4: ... Done.
05:04:45:WU00:FS01:0xa4:- Shutting down core
05:04:45:WU00:FS01:0xa4:
05:04:45:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
05:04:46:WU00:FS01:FahCore returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
05:04:46:WU00:FS01:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:7047 run:0 clone:980 gen:1 core:0xa4 unit:0x000000030001329c514502c3d5fbf304
05:04:46:WU00:FS01:Uploading 16.80MiB to 129.74.85.15
05:04:46:WU01:FS01:Starting
05:04:46:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 129.74.85.15:8080
05:04:46:WU01:FS01:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/ProgramData/FAHClient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/Core_a4.fah/FahCore_a4.exe -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 703 -lifeline 3724 -checkpoint 15 -np 4
05:04:46:WU01:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 1580
05:04:46:WU01:FS01:Core PID:5084
05:04:46:WU01:FS01:FahCore 0xa4 started
05:04:46:WU01:FS01:0xa4:
05:04:46:WU01:FS01:0xa4:*------------------------------*
05:04:46:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Folding@Home Gromacs GB Core
05:04:46:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Version 2.27 (Dec. 15, 2010)
05:04:46:WU01:FS01:0xa4:
05:04:46:WU01:FS01:0xa4reparing to commence simulation
05:04:46:WU01:FS01:0xa4:- Looking at optimizations...
05:04:46:WU01:FS01:0xa4:- Created dyn
05:04:46:WU01:FS01:0xa4:- Files status OK
05:04:46:WU01:FS01:0xa4:- Expanded 2053769 -> 5365960 (decompressed 261.2 percent)
05:04:46:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=2053769 data_size=5365960, decompressed_data_size=5365960 diff=0
05:04:46:WU01:FS01:0xa4:- Digital signature verified
05:04:46:WU01:FS01:0xa4:
05:04:46:WU01:FS01:0xa4roject: 7808 (Run 7, Clone 496, Gen 182)
05:04:46:WU01:FS01:0xa4:
05:04:46:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Assembly optimizations on if available.
05:04:46:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Entering M.D.
05:04:52:WU00:FS01:Upload 1.86%
05:04:52:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Mapping NT from 4 to 4 
05:04:53:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 0 out of 1500000 steps (0%)
05:04:58:WU00:FS01:Upload 3.35%
05:05:05:WU00:FS01:Upload 5.21%
05:05:12:WU00:FS01:Upload 7.07%
05:05:18:WU00:FS01:Upload 8.93%
05:05:24:WU00:FS01:Upload 10.41%
05:05:31:WU00:FS01:Upload 12.27%
05:05:38:WU00:FS01:Upload 14.13%
05:05:45:WU00:FS01:Upload 15.99%
05:05:52:WU00:FS01:Upload 17.85%
05:05:58:WU00:FS01:Upload 19.71%
05:06:04:WU00:FS01:Upload 21.20%
05:06:11:WU00:FS01:Upload 23.06%
05:06:17:WU00:FS01:Upload 24.55%
05:06:23:WU00:FS01:Upload 26.41%
05:06:29:WU00:FS01:Upload 27.90%
05:06:36:WU00:FS01:Upload 29.76%
05:06:43:WU00:FS01:Upload 31.62%
05:06:50:WU00:FS01:Upload 33.48%
05:06:57:WU00:FS01:Upload 35.34%
05:07:03:WU00:FS01:Upload 37.20%
05:07:09:WU00:FS01:Upload 38.68%
05:07:16:WU00:FS01:Upload 40.54%
05:07:23:WU00:FS01:Upload 42.40%
05:07:30:WU00:FS01:Upload 44.26%
05:07:37:WU00:FS01:Upload 46.12%
05:07:44:WU00:FS01:Upload 47.98%
05:07:50:WU00:FS01:Upload 49.84%
05:07:56:WU00:FS01:Upload 51.33%
05:08:02:WU00:FS01:Upload 52.82%
05:08:09:WU00:FS01:Upload 54.68%
05:08:15:WU00:FS01:Upload 56.54%
05:08:21:WU00:FS01:Upload 58.02%
05:08:27:WU00:FS01:Upload 59.51%
05:08:33:WU00:FS01:Upload 61.37%
05:08:39:WU00:FS01:Upload 62.86%
05:08:46:WU00:FS01:Upload 64.72%
05:08:53:WU00:FS01:Upload 66.58%
05:09:00:WU00:FS01:Upload 68.44%
05:09:07:WU00:FS01:Upload 70.30%
05:09:13:WU00:FS01:Upload 72.16%
05:09:19:WU00:FS01:Upload 73.65%
05:09:25:WU00:FS01:Upload 75.13%
05:09:31:WU00:FS01:Upload 76.99%
05:09:37:WU00:FS01:Upload 78.48%
05:09:43:WU00:FS01:Upload 79.97%
05:09:49:WU00:FS01:Upload 81.83%
05:09:55:WU00:FS01:Upload 83.32%
05:10:02:WU00:FS01:Upload 85.18%
05:10:09:WU00:FS01:Upload 87.04%
05:10:16:WU00:FS01:Upload 88.90%
05:10:23:WU00:FS01:Upload 90.76%
05:10:29:WU00:FS01:Upload 92.62%
05:10:35:WU00:FS01:Upload 94.10%
05:10:42:WU00:FS01:Upload 95.96%
05:10:49:WU00:FS01:Upload 97.82%
05:10:56:WU00:FS01:Upload 99.68%
05:11:00:WU00:FS01:Upload complete
05:11:00:WU00:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
05:11:00:WU00:FS01:Final credit estimate, 15507.00 points
05:11:00:WU00:FS01:Cleaning up
05:14:06:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 15000 out of 1500000 steps (1%)
05:23:17:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 30000 out of 1500000 steps (2%)
05:32:29:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 45000 out of 1500000 steps (3%)
05:41:59:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 60000 out of 1500000 steps (4%)
05:51:05:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 75000 out of 1500000 steps (5%)
06:00:08:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 90000 out of 1500000 steps (6%)
06:09:12:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 105000 out of 1500000 steps (7%)
06:18:16:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 120000 out of 1500000 steps (8%)
06:27:20:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 135000 out of 1500000 steps (9%)
06:36:24:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 150000 out of 1500000 steps (10%)
06:45:27:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 165000 out of 1500000 steps (11%)
06:54:31:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 180000 out of 1500000 steps (12%)
07:03:34:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 195000 out of 1500000 steps (13%)
07:12:38:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 210000 out of 1500000 steps (14%)
07:21:42:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 225000 out of 1500000 steps (15%)
07:30:45:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 240000 out of 1500000 steps (16%)
07:39:48:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 255000 out of 1500000 steps (17%)
07:48:52:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 270000 out of 1500000 steps (18%)
07:57:58:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 285000 out of 1500000 steps (19%)
******************************* Date: 2013-04-14 *******************************
08:07:02:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 300000 out of 1500000 steps (20%)
08:16:05:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 315000 out of 1500000 steps (21%)
08:25:09:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 330000 out of 1500000 steps (22%)
08:34:12:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 345000 out of 1500000 steps (23%)
08:43:16:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 360000 out of 1500000 steps (24%)
08:52:19:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 375000 out of 1500000 steps (25%)
09:01:22:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 390000 out of 1500000 steps (26%)
09:10:26:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 405000 out of 1500000 steps (27%)
09:19:30:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 420000 out of 1500000 steps (28%)
09:28:34:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 435000 out of 1500000 steps (29%)
09:37:37:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 450000 out of 1500000 steps (30%)
09:46:58:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 465000 out of 1500000 steps (31%)
09:56:43:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 480000 out of 1500000 steps (32%)
10:06:34:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 495000 out of 1500000 steps (33%)
10:16:10:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 510000 out of 1500000 steps (34%)
10:25:38:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 525000 out of 1500000 steps (35%)
10:35:11:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 540000 out of 1500000 steps (36%)
10:44:53:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 555000 out of 1500000 steps (37%)
10:54:23:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 570000 out of 1500000 steps (38%)
11:03:49:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 585000 out of 1500000 steps (39%)
11:13:25:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 600000 out of 1500000 steps (40%)
11:22:49:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 615000 out of 1500000 steps (41%)
11:32:37:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 630000 out of 1500000 steps (42%)
11:42:36:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 645000 out of 1500000 steps (43%)
11:52:31:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 660000 out of 1500000 steps (44%)
12:02:23:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 675000 out of 1500000 steps (45%)
12:12:14:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 690000 out of 1500000 steps (46%)
12:21:51:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 705000 out of 1500000 steps (47%)
12:31:30:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 720000 out of 1500000 steps (48%)
12:41:11:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 735000 out of 1500000 steps (49%)
12:50:36:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 750000 out of 1500000 steps (50%)
13:00:23:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 765000 out of 1500000 steps (51%)
13:10:15:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 780000 out of 1500000 steps (52%)
13:19:41:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 795000 out of 1500000 steps (53%)
13:29:17:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 810000 out of 1500000 steps (54%)
13:38:47:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 825000 out of 1500000 steps (55%)
13:47:56:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 840000 out of 1500000 steps (56%)
13:57:25:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 855000 out of 1500000 steps (57%)
14:06:56:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 870000 out of 1500000 steps (58%)
******************************* Date: 2013-04-14 *******************************
14:16:23:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 885000 out of 1500000 steps (59%)
14:25:35:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 900000 out of 1500000 steps (60%)
14:35:06:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 915000 out of 1500000 steps (61%)
14:44:33:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 930000 out of 1500000 steps (62%)
14:53:57:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 945000 out of 1500000 steps (63%)
15:03:12:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 960000 out of 1500000 steps (64%)
15:12:27:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 975000 out of 1500000 steps (65%)
15:22:02:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 990000 out of 1500000 steps (66%)
15:31:17:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 1005000 out of 1500000 steps (67%)
15:40:36:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 1020000 out of 1500000 steps (68%)
15:49:50:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 1035000 out of 1500000 steps (69%)
15:59:00:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 1050000 out of 1500000 steps (70%)
16:08:14:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 1065000 out of 1500000 steps (71%)
16:17:33:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 1080000 out of 1500000 steps (72%)
16:26:49:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 1095000 out of 1500000 steps (73%)
16:36:02:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 1110000 out of 1500000 steps (74%)
16:45:14:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 1125000 out of 1500000 steps (75%)
16:54:19:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 1140000 out of 1500000 steps (76%)
17:03:23:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 1155000 out of 1500000 steps (77%)
17:12:28:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 1170000 out of 1500000 steps (78%)
17:21:31:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 1185000 out of 1500000 steps (79%)
17:30:36:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 1200000 out of 1500000 steps (80%)
17:39:40:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 1215000 out of 1500000 steps (81%)
17:48:44:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 1230000 out of 1500000 steps (82%)
17:57:47:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 1245000 out of 1500000 steps (83%)
18:06:52:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 1260000 out of 1500000 steps (84%)
18:16:06:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 1275000 out of 1500000 steps (85%)


----------



## nfsgame (14. April 2013)

Der Spoiler-Tag darf genutzt werden !


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. April 2013)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Der Spoiler-Tag darf genutzt werden !


Und der "Spoiler"-Button fehlt immer noch.


----------



## Adi1 (14. April 2013)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Der Spoiler-Tag darf genutzt werden !


 
Entschuldigung, das kommt nicht noch einmal vor .


----------



## nfsgame (14. April 2013)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Und der "Spoiler"-Button fehlt immer noch.


 
Naja, zumindest funktioniert die Anhangsverwaltung wieder !


----------



## ProfBoom (14. April 2013)

Hat jemand TPF einer Core17-WU und die Ergebnisse von FAHBench für mich?
Mich würde interessieren, ob man von den FAHBench-Ergebnissen auf die TPF/Punkte schließen kann.

Bis jetzt habe ich:
-7970: Prj 7662, TPF: 2:04, FAHBench (explicit) 18.1 ns/day


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. April 2013)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Naja, zumindest funktioniert die Anhangsverwaltung wieder !


Ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung.


----------



## Amigafan (15. April 2013)

ProfBoom schrieb:


> Hat jemand TPF einer Core17-WU und die Ergebnisse von FAHBench für mich?
> Mich würde interessieren, ob man von den FAHBench-Ergebnissen auf die TPF/Punkte schließen kann.
> 
> Bis jetzt habe ich:
> -7970: Prj 7662, TPF: 2:04, FAHBench (explicit) 18.1 ns/day





Wenn Du weitere Ergebnisse zum Vergleich suchst, versuche es mal hier: Folding Forum; FAHBench results (Most Powerful GPU)
Allerdings gibt es keine TPF-Angaben, da es nur die Ergebnisse des FahBench enthält . . .


----------



## Amigafan (16. April 2013)

Seit Montag erhält der PCGH_Team_Account - heimlich, still und leise - wieder Punkte - wer ist der "Täter"?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. April 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Seit Montag erhält der PCGH_Team_Account - heimlich, still und leise - wieder Punkte - wer ist der "Täter"?


Du selber?


----------



## Amigafan (17. April 2013)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Du selber?





Mein Name ist Hase . . . 

Und:
Mir sind die Acc-Daten nicht bekannt


----------



## Bumblebee (17. April 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Seit Montag erhält der PCGH_Team_Account - heimlich, still und leise - wieder Punkte - wer ist der "Täter"?



Erst mal ziehe ich meinen Hut vor dir; ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass das jemandem auffällt 
Tatsächlich wurde ich vor kurzem um die Daten gebeten

Der "Täter" soll sich aber - wenn er will - selber outen 

Nicht nur, aber auch aus diesem Grund habe ich über eine Aktion nachgedacht; ist ja lange her seit dem letzten Mal
Details sind hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/folding-home-pcgh-team-70335/271238-eine-neue-team-aktion.html


----------



## Z28LET (17. April 2013)

Joa, ich bin es. 
Mit meinem eigenen Account bin ich gut in den Top 100 unseres Teams. Mehr zu erreichen ist schwer und dauert. Daher hab ich mir gedacht, den (zu) lange inaktiven TeamAcc mal was gutes zu tun.
Mein persönlicher Rang ist mir eher nebensächlich, klar ganz nett immer weiter aufzusteigen, aber insgesamt eher zweitrangig.


----------



## Amigafan (20. April 2013)

Endlich habe ich es geschafft . . . 

Nach mehr als 5-monatigem "Stillstand" meines 2600K darf er wieder ackern 
Zur Zeit faltet er eine 8090er WU unter Core A4 - mit etwa 24,5k PPD unter WinXP.

Das "Drumherum":
MSI Z68 GD65 mit 8 GB G.Skill Sniper 9-10-9-28 2T 1866@1911 MHz
i7 2600K@4,406 GHz unter Skythe Mine2 bei max. 63°C (43 x 102,5 NHz) bei 1,2755-1,2760V unter Last (max. 1,2935V unbelastet)
Client: 6.34 mit -smp7
GTX560Ti 448 (die "Bessere" von beiden )

Dabei habe ich die Graka gleich mal "gebenchmarked" mit FAHBenh 1.1.2 - allerdings bis jetzt nur unter OpenCL:

GTX560Ti 448, Core 860 MHz, Mem 2000 MHz, Shader 1720 MHz, V-Core 0,975V(stock)
WinXP, Driver 314.07WHQL

OpenCL SP:
Explicit: 19.2485 ns/day
Implicit: 84.4942 ns/day 


Leider . . . 

 . . . müssen dafür (2600K) erst mal mein i7 875k und die zweite GTX560Ti 448 pausieren - wegen zu hoher Temperaturen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bei schönem Wetter und wegen Platzmangel . . .  

Es wird Zeit, dass mein Q9550 "rausfliegt" - und mit ihm eine HD5870 und eine GTS450 (Spielerechner) . . . 
Entweder weichen sie dem i7 875K oder etwas größerem - kein Server, aber mehr CPU-und GPU-Power . . .   ( . . . noch - träum . . . )


----------



## mattinator (20. April 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Nach mehr als 5-monatigem "Stillstand" meines 2600K darf er wieder ackern
> Zur Zeit faltet er eine 8090er WU unter Core A4 - mit etwa 24,5k PPD unter WinXP.


 SMP exklusiv oder mit aktivem Client der GTX560Ti 448 ?


----------



## Loetkolben666 (20. April 2013)

ProfBoom schrieb:


> Hat jemand TPF einer Core17-WU und die Ergebnisse von FAHBench für mich?
> Mich würde interessieren, ob man von den FAHBench-Ergebnissen auf die TPF/Punkte schließen kann.
> 
> Bis jetzt habe ich:
> -7970: Prj 7662, TPF: 2:04, FAHBench (explicit) 18.1 ns/day


 
@ Stock komme ich auf 20.9ns/day. Die TPF beträgt aber nur ~2:26. 
Welche Treiber/SDK-Kombi ist denn nun die beste?


----------



## Amigafan (21. April 2013)

mattinator schrieb:


> SMP exklusiv oder mit aktivem Client der GTX560Ti 448 ?




Ich zitiere mich selbst . . . 



Amigafan schrieb:


> . . .
> Client: 6.34 mit -smp7
> . . .



Wer lesen kann . . .


----------



## picar81_4711 (21. April 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Endlich habe ich es geschafft . . .
> 
> Nach mehr als 5-monatigem "Stillstand" meines 2600K darf er wieder ackern
> Zur Zeit faltet er eine 8090er WU unter Core A4 - mit etwa 24,5k PPD unter WinXP.
> ...................


Der gute alte 2600K.....schönes System!


----------



## mattinator (21. April 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Wer lesen kann . . .


 Beantwortet meine Frage zwar nicht, aber was solls ? Das der 6.34 mit -smp 7 der SMP-Client ist, war mir schon klar. Nur nicht, ob die von Dir erwähnte GTX560Ti 448 gleichzeitig mitgefaltet hat und wenn dem so war, welches Projekt.


----------



## ProfBoom (21. April 2013)

Loetkolben666 schrieb:


> @ Stock komme ich auf 20.9ns/day. Die TPF beträgt aber nur ~2:26.
> Welche Treiber/SDK-Kombi ist denn nun die beste?



Hast du auch eine 7970? Welchen Treiber nutzt du?
Und diese 2min hat bis jetzt nur Hawky1980 geschafft. Wie genau ist noch unklar. Er hatte zwar 1250 MHz / 1700MHz angegeben, aber ein andere Falter ist mit diesen Werten nicht so weit runter gekommen mit der TPF.

Nach den Werten, die ich mir hier aus dem Forum zusammengesucht habe, scheint bis jetzt 13.2 der beste zu sein.
Allerdings weiß ich nicht genau, ob Paui die gleichen Taktraten mit den älteren Treibern gefahren ist.
Über den 13.3Beta habe ich noch gar nichts.


Mich interessieren diese Daten einfach mal um zu sehen, ob man von den Benchmarks in etwa auf die PPD schließen kann.
Sollte das der Fall sein, könnte man FAHBench ja mal der Redaktion ans Herz legen. Und wenn es nur für die Onlineausgabe ist.
Optimal wäre natürlich noch der Verbrauch dabei...


----------



## Amigafan (21. April 2013)

mattinator schrieb:


> Beantwortet meine Frage zwar nicht, aber was solls ? Das der 6.34 mit -smp 7 der SMP-Client ist, war mir schon klar. Nur nicht, ob die von Dir erwähnte GTX560Ti 448 gleichzeitig mitgefaltet hat und wenn dem so war, welches Projekt.


 
Wenn Du präzise fragst, bekommst Du auch präzise Antwort . . .  
Ich habe den einen "Kern" freigehalten, um - natürlich - die 7662er zu falten.
Ich bekomme nämlich schon längere Zeit keine 762xer, die ergäben die höheren Punkte. So bleiben die 7662er für mich erste Wahl.

Nur zur Info:
Ich bräuchte keine dedizierte Graka zur Anzeige, das Mobo kann die intergierte Graka der CPU nutzen - und zum "nur Stromverbrauchen" lass ich doch keine GTX560Ti 448 mitlaufen . . .


----------



## mattinator (21. April 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Wenn Du präzise fragst, bekommst Du auch präzise Antwort . . .


 Krümelk...


Amigafan schrieb:


> Nur zur Info:
> Ich  bräuchte keine dedizierte Graka zur Anzeige, das Mobo kann die  intergierte Graka der CPU nutzen - und zum "nur Stromverbrauchen" lass  ich doch keine GTX560Ti 448 mitlaufen . . .


Ich dachte, Du spielst außer Folding auch mal auf dem Rechner. Außerdem hat ja auch 'ne GPU mal eine Falt-Pause. Auf jeden Fall weiß ich jetzt Bescheid.


----------



## Loetkolben666 (21. April 2013)

ProfBoom schrieb:


> Hast du auch eine 7970? Welchen Treiber nutzt du?
> Und diese 2min hat bis jetzt nur Hawky1980 geschafft. Wie genau ist noch unklar. Er hatte zwar 1250 MHz / 1700MHz angegeben, aber ein andere Falter ist mit diesen Werten nicht so weit runter gekommen mit der TPF.
> 
> Nach den Werten, die ich mir hier aus dem Forum zusammengesucht habe, scheint bis jetzt 13.2 der beste zu sein.
> ...


 

Ja, getestet hab ich bis jetzt 13.2 beta 6 und 7. Beide liefern die gleichen PPD.

Für Core17 ist ja nur PME hbonds wichtig, keine Ahnung was der Benchmark nutzt.


----------



## PAUI (21. April 2013)

also ich kam bei 1250 mhz und 1500 mem nicht dort hin. 1700 kann ich nicht fahren. dann kommt immer nen mdrun fehler oder so.


----------



## Amigafan (22. April 2013)

mattinator schrieb:


> . . .
> 
> Ich dachte, Du spielst außer Folding auch mal auf dem Rechner. Außerdem hat ja auch 'ne GPU mal eine Falt-Pause. Auf jeden Fall weiß ich jetzt Bescheid.




Noch wird mein Spielerechner von einem Q9550 und einer HD5870 "befeuert" - diese faltet z. Zt. wegen Mangel an 7662er WU´s nicht - für 11292/93er müßte ich erst wieder das SDK2.8 deinstallieren.
Das ist mir aber zu viel Aufwand - auch hinsichtlich der Tatsache, dass dieser Rechner demnächst seinen (Falt-)Dienst beendet . . . 
Ersatz ist schon in Sicht . . .


----------



## Z28LET (22. April 2013)

EOC schein ein wenig Probleme mit der Serverlast zu haben.


----------



## Bumblebee (22. April 2013)

Z28LET schrieb:


> EOC schein ein wenig Probleme mit der Serverlast zu haben.



 ... IMMER NOCH - ODER SCHON WIEDER ..


----------



## Loetkolben666 (22. April 2013)

Noch eine WU dann hab ich nach über 7 Jahren die 2 Millionen komplett.


----------



## mattinator (23. April 2013)

Mit dem 320.00 Beta Treiber reduziert sich das OC-Potenzial beim Folding mit meinen GTX 660 Ti um Einiges  (im Vergleich zum letzten Beta und WHQL). Lasse es aber trotzdem erstmal so, vllt. bessert es sich dann beim WHQL. OpenCL 1.2 ist auch noch nicht mit dabei (kann man u.A. mit GPU Caps Viewer gut anzeigen lassen).


----------



## Amigafan (24. April 2013)

Bin mal gespannt, was uns als Nachfolger der 7662er WU´s erwartet . . . 

Soviel ist sicher: 

*Re: Project 7662 For FahCore_17*

             by *proteneer* » Sun Apr 21, 2013 7:08 am 
                            soon because beta is beta, and they can be  stopped at any time. *we're prepping for internal testing of openmm 5.1  core on windows  
*


----------



## SpotlightXFX (24. April 2013)

Heyho ,
habe mal nen P4 ( geköpft ) und ne X1650Pro. Aber die X1650 Pro wird irgendwie nicht genommen also sie ist UNSUPORTED.. Liegt das am AGP ? Weil das Internet sagt das er damit Falten kann. Cilent ist der neuste von F@H Site.

Greetzz


----------



## nfsgame (24. April 2013)

SpotlightXFX schrieb:


> Weil das Internet sagt das er damit Falten kann.


 
Schon seit Anfang 2008 (oder 2009?) nicht mehr. Kein OpenCL bzw CUDA (NV).


----------



## SpotlightXFX (24. April 2013)

Also kann ich nixmehr mit der GraKa anfangen ? ich hab sie extra zusammengefuscht das ich mehr Points bekomme. Kann ich irgendwie nen älteren Cilent für GPU nehmen ? Da meine 7870 faltet , aber ich will ned mein normalen PC rennen lassen.


----------



## Bumblebee (24. April 2013)

Leider nein

Auch hier Folding@home - FAQ-ATI ist die Rede von "2xxx/3xxx/4xxx/5xxx ATI Video Card, or newer"

Und @nfsgame - ich glaube es war Anfang 2009; im Alter lässt mein Gedächnis aber nach


----------



## nfsgame (24. April 2013)

Gut, auf jedem Fall war es ein Jahresanfang - da sind wir uns einig .


----------



## Amigafan (24. April 2013)

*@nfsgame und Bumblebee*

Ihr seit aber mit dem Link und den Hardwareangaben schon ziemlich "outdated"  


Korrekt ist:

1. Es werden nur noch die Clienten der Version 6.41 (GPU3) und Version 7.x unterstützt - damit *kein *GPU2-Client bzw Core11 für AMD.
2. Infolge der nicht mehr vorhandenen OpenCL-Unterstützung der älteren ATI/AMD-Grakas der Versionen HD2xxx bis HD4xxx seitens AMD ist Falten nur noch mit Versionen der HD5xxx und neuer möglich (meine HD4870 ist leider faltuntauglich ).

Mein Tipp daher an SpotlightXFX:

Vergiß den P4 und die Radeon X1650Pro - den P4 aufgrund des hohen Stromverbrauchs.
Hole Dir stattdessen einen kleinen Core2 Duo (schneller und effizienter) für ein paar Euro und dazu eine kleinere Nvidia-Fermi-Graka der Version 4 (optimal eine GTS450) - beides gebraucht.
Damit sind bis zu 15k PPD machbar.
Wenn Du ein paar Euro mehr investieren willst, nutze eine neuere Nvidia-Graka der Serie 6 (ab GT630, 640, GTX650, 650TI und höher) - mit - je nach Leistungsfähigkeit der Graka - noch mehr PPD.


----------



## Bumblebee (24. April 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> *@nfsgame und Bumblebee*
> 
> Ihr seit aber mit dem Link und den Hardwareangaben schon ziemlich "outdated"



Jein, da bereit in dem "outdateten" Link die ATI 1xxx explizit ausgeschlossen ist



Amigafan schrieb:


> Mein Tipp daher an SpotlightXFX:
> 
> Vergiß den P4 und die Radeon X1650Pro - den P4 aufgrund des hohen Stromverbrauchs.
> ... und dazu eine kleinere Nvidia-Fermi-Graka der Version 4 (optimal eine GTS450) - beides gebraucht.
> ...



Dem kann ich maximal zustimmen


----------



## mihapiha (25. April 2013)

So ich verabschiede mich Permanent von dieser Homepage. 

Tschüss!


----------



## T0M@0 (25. April 2013)

Hau rein


----------



## Bumblebee (25. April 2013)

mihapiha schrieb:


> So ich verabschiede mich Permanent von dieser Homepage.
> 
> Tschüss!



Eine Anmerkung in eigener Sache, also nicht weitererzählen. 
Das ist maximal nicht gut gelaufen / das hätte man "besser" lösen können.
Bedauerlich, dass es so endet.


----------



## nfsgame (25. April 2013)

Alles Gute auf deinen weiteren Wegen. Ich möchte allerdings auch noch etwas anmerken: Selbst Moderatoren und Admins müssen sich hier an Regeln halten - ein gewisser Status oder ein bestimmter "Aufwand" sind kein Freifahrtsschein. Zum Nachdenken .


----------



## Uwe64LE (25. April 2013)

Auch was zum Nachdenken: wenn ihr Interna regeln wollt, macht doch bitte andere nicht neugierig, sondern regelt es intern.
Wenn jemand gehen will, soll er gehen. Dies jedoch kund zu tun, hat doch nur Sinn, wenn man einen Grund nennt,
sonst kann man doch auch einfach still und heimlich verschwinden.
Also entweder Karten auf den Tisch oder alles ab #25440 löschen. Wäre jetzt mein Vorschlag.


----------



## picar81_4711 (25. April 2013)

mihapiha schrieb:


> So ich verabschiede mich Permanent von dieser Homepage.
> 
> Tschüss!


Das hier dürfte der Auslöser gewesen sein: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/verkaeufe/271344-v-kann-zu.html#post5215393

*PS:* Da war man wirklich nicht nett zu mihapiha.....
Wenn man ein Auto verkauft, dann zerlegt man es auch nicht in seine Einzelteile....was drauf steht ist auch drinnen


----------



## nfsgame (25. April 2013)

Naja es hat seinen Grund wieso ein Bild mit sichtbarer Prägung auf dem Heatspreader Pflicht ist... Da gab es leider schon Betrugsfälle. 

*Aber das ist jetzt nicht Thema. Kommen wir doch bitte zurück zum Falten !*

PS: Weiteres OT zu dem Thema wird ausgeblendet .


----------



## Bumblebee (25. April 2013)

nfsgame schrieb:


> *Aber das ist jetzt nicht Thema. Kommen wir doch bitte zurück zum Falten !*



Ganz genau


----------



## nfsgame (25. April 2013)

Und beim dritten Mal OT gibts das Kärtchen !

Wenn dazu noch Diskussionsbedarf besteht: Besprechung moderativer Maßnahmen

Auch wenn das im Grunde mihapiha entscheiden muss wie er damit umgeht.


----------



## Muschkote (25. April 2013)

Ich muss erstmal etwas kürzer treten, mein Stromanbieter hat Insolvenz angemeldet und beziehe im Moment aufgezwungenen Strom.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. April 2013)

@nfsgame: *SO* geht man mit dem Thema nicht um. 

Ich zitere dich jetzt selber:


nfsgame schrieb:


> Ich möchte allerdings auch noch etwas anmerken: Selbst Moderatoren und Admins müssen sich hier an Regeln halten - ein gewisser Status oder ein bestimmter "Aufwand" sind kein Freifahrtsschein. Zum Nachdenken .


Nimm das dir bitte auch selber zu Herzen, Danke. 

Ps: Dein Link wird gerade von mir genutzt.


Nachtrag: Ich warte die nächsten Reaktionen ab, will dich ja auch nicht in einer Überreaktion an den Pranger stellen.


----------



## Amigafan (25. April 2013)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Und beim dritten Mal OT gibts das Kärtchen !
> 
> Wenn dazu noch Diskussionsbedarf besteht: Besprechung moderativer Maßnahmen
> 
> Auch wenn das im Grunde mihapiha entscheiden muss wie er damit umgeht.








1. Mein Beitrag  handelte doch vom Falten  . . .  
2. Woher, bitte, soll ich wissen, dass Du diesen gelöscht hast - ich habe nämlich nach dem "Verschwinden" des 1. Posts nach einer solchen Mitteilung gesucht - leider vergebens.
Und da es auch mir schon passiert ist, daas ein Beitrag ohne Löschung im "Nichts" verschwunden ist , habe ich ihn erneut geschrieben . . .


----------



## nfsgame (25. April 2013)

Wir haben das ja schon per PN geklärt . Und @A.Meier: Was meinst du damit ? Gerne auch per PN.


----------



## Abductee (25. April 2013)

Hattet ihr Gestern eigentlich auch Probleme mit dem Upload Server?
Konnte von ca. Mittag bis heute Vormittag keine WU uploaden.
Im Log gabs immer Verbindungs, bzw. Timeout Fehler.
Der Client ging dabei nach jedem missglückten Verbindungsversuch  verschiedene IP`s durch, abwechselnd mit :80 und :8080 als Port.
Wo es heute dann geklappt hat, wurde die gut 80MB WU innerhalb eines Frames hochgeladen.
So schnell hab ich das noch nie gesehen.


----------



## Bumblebee (25. April 2013)

Wir wollen jetzt mal alle tief durchatmen...

Ich möchte daran erinnern, dass das Geheimnis unseres Erfolges (auch) ist, dass wir einander so nehmen wie wir sind
Wir haben alle unsere Ecken und Kanten aber wir können uns zusammenraufen und das eigentliche Ziel verfolgen
Und das ist unsere Rechenleistung zum Vorteil der Forschung zur Verfügung zu stellen

Es ist nicht zwingend, dass wir alle immer und ausschliesslich bei allem einer Meinung sind
Was uns so stark macht ist gerade, dass wir auch andere Sichtweisen akzeptieren und tolerieren

Für uns, nfsgame und mich, ist das noch etwas "aufwändiger" da wir ja auch noch die Regeln "durchsetzen" soll(t)en

Ich sage euch allen an dieser Stelle auch noch danke dafür, dass wir so selten MOD sein müssen und so oft Freunde und Kumpel sein dürfen
Der "Fall mihapiha" darf nun nicht zum Stolperstein werden; das möchte er sicherlich auch selber nicht

Wie nfsgame selber schon angetönt hat(te) können spezifische Fragen/Anregungen auch per PN geklärt werden


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. April 2013)

Diesen Beitrag will ich zu diesem Thema noch loswerden:

Ich will hier keine Unruhe ins Team reinbringen oder so was in der Art, aber ich vertrete nun mal die Meinung das wen man sich schon gross auf die Flagge schreibe "Freie Meinung für jeden" soll man sich auch dran halten und können dürfen. 

In der Praxis heisst das für mich dass man sich auch zu gewisse Regeln des Forums auch negativ äussern darf ohne das gleich der Beitrag gelöscht wird > negativ äussern heisst ja nicht automatisch brechen sondern nur seine Meinung dazu kundtun.

Hier im aktuellen Fall wurde die Diskussion schon im Keim erstickt und das ist meiner Meinung nach eine Einschränkung der freien Meinungsäusserung. 



Zu mihapiha's speziellen Fall:
Die Forumsregeln sind in seinem schon nicht ideal, aber das hätte man zum Beispiel lösen in den man den Mods die Möglichkeit gäbe, für Verkäufer denen sie vertrauen "bürgen" zu dürfen (sozusagen als Leumund) > Mod wird man schliesslich auch nicht einfach so. 

Sicher, auch keine ideale Lösung (der "böse" Mod will nicht für mich bürgen), aber immerhin mal ein Lösungsansatz. 


Sicher werden einige das anderst sehen und ich respektiere diese Meinungen.


----------



## Bumblebee (26. April 2013)

@Meier

Was du da geschrieben hast ist am sich alles absolut richtig; leider aber ist es oft in der Praxis nicht ganz so einfach

Ich will es mal anders veranschaulichen:

Eine Seitenstrasse führt in eine Hauptstrasse
Diese Hauptstrasse ist schnurgerade und rechts und links auf mindestens 1 km frei einsehbar
Nun kommt Hans H. mit seinem Auto in einer wolkenlosen Vollmondnacht auf dieser Nebenstrasse angefahren
Kein anderes Auto weit und breit; er biegt in die Hauptstrasse ein *ohne am Stopschild anzuhalten*

Wie verhält sich nun der Polizist der da ungeschickterweise grad rumsteht
Eigentlich weiss der ja genau, in dieser spezifischen Situation macht das Stopschild maximal keinen Sinn
Aber es ist da und er ist da und das Gesetz wurde "gebrochen"

Hans H. wird gebüsst und ist dementsprechend mega-sauer
Der Polizist hat sich absolut korrekt verhalten (gesetzeskonform) und hat so eigentlich nichts falsch gemacht
Trotzdem wurde dabei Hans H. (in dieser konkreten Situation) "unrechtmässig" behandelt

==> Weil es kein "sie dürfen in einer klaren Vollmondnacht bei freier Strasse ein Stoppschild überfahren"-Gesetz gibt hat Hans H. zahlen müssen
Nicht weil ER dies auch bei dichtem Verkehr tun würde sondern um zu verhindern, dass der andere "Vollpfosten" es tun darf
Wobei der andere Vollpfosten es dann eben doch tut 

Aber das alles führt weit weg vom Folding und dem Grund warum wir hier zusammen sind
Darum die erneute Bitte, diesmal von mir, zum Topic zurückzukehren
Darum das erneute Angebot Anstehendes per PN zu lösen

Geht das??


----------



## Thosch (26. April 2013)

Abductee schrieb:


> Hattet ihr Gestern eigentlich auch Probleme mit dem Upload Server?
> ...


 Hatte ähnliches diese Nacht, 2. Stunde des heutigen Tages, bei 91.01% UL gehabt. _"Faild to send results to work server: Transfer failed._"In der nächsten Zeile: _"Trying to send results to collection server."_ ging dann alles rüber.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. April 2013)

@Bumblebee: Wie gesagt, mir geht es nicht um die eine bestimmte Marktplatzregel, sondern darum das die Diskussion darüber nicht geführt werden durfte.

Ich werde zu diesem Thema keine weiteren Beiträge mehr schreiben, sofern es sich vermeiden läßt.


----------



## bogomil22 (26. April 2013)

Kann man eigentlich V7 jetzt für CPU und GPU gleichzeitig nutzen? Zur Zeit verwende Ich v6.23 GPU2 und v6.34 SMP für die CPU (high Performance). 
Kann die v7 den PC auch komplett auslasten wie die High-Perf-Versionen oder ist die v7 nur als Hintergrund-Version gedacht, die immer dann anfängt zu falten wenn der PC zB gerade nicht genutzt wird?
Ich würde ansonsten, wenn v7 die GPU und CPU genau belasten kann wie die 6er-Versionen (high Perf) gerne wechseln. (wobei sich dann die Frage stellt wozu die verschiedenen High-Performance Versionen wie GPU2,GPU3,SMP2 etc noch vorhanden sind wenn die v7 alles in einem ist und genauso effizient ist^^)
Ich warte mal eure Antworten ab


----------



## Loetkolben666 (26. April 2013)

Ja, der Client kann das. Die Performance hängt wie immer vom Core ab.


----------



## RG Now66 (27. April 2013)

bogomil22 schrieb:


> Ich würde ansonsten, wenn v7 die GPU und CPU genau belasten kann wie die 6er-Versionen (high Perf) gerne wechseln. (wobei sich dann die Frage stellt wozu die verschiedenen High-Performance Versionen wie GPU2,GPU3,SMP2 etc noch vorhanden sind wenn die v7 alles in einem ist und genauso effizient ist^^)
> Ich warte mal eure Antworten ab


 
Ja der V7 kann fast alles außer Reis kochen. 
Du kannst dem V7 genau sagen wieviele CPU-Kerne (oder HT-Kerne) er verwenden soll, das beeinflusst bereits die Perf. und mehrere GPUs kann er auch zum schwitzen bringen.

Die Gesamtauslastung hängt einfach vom core ab der benutzt wird und der eingestellten Werte...
Ich selbst hab auch den V7 am laufen aber du kannst ja mal mit dem neuen How-to von nfsgame  einfach mal selbst Erfahrungen sammeln.


----------



## mattinator (28. April 2013)

Nach der erfolgreichen Installation und problemlosen Funktion ("lagless") des aktuellen 7.3-er Folding-Clients habe ich gerade mal die Suche im Ticket-System bemüht und einen interessanten Hinweis gefunden: https://fah-web.stanford.edu/projects/FAHClient/ticket/993. Falls also jemand Wünsche für den Client hat, kann er dort auch mitmachen.


----------



## Thosch (28. April 2013)

7.3er ... Ist der beta ??


----------



## mattinator (28. April 2013)

Thosch schrieb:


> 7.3er ... Ist der beta ??


 Der ganz normale aktuelle 7.3.6. Ich hatte bisher mit dem ersten 7.3-er Probleme und deshalb erstmal den letzten 7.2-er behalten. Jetzt läuft der 7.3.6 bei mir auch ohne Fehler.


----------



## Amigafan (28. April 2013)

*@mattinator*

Für das "lagless" ist aber keinesfalls der Client verantwortlich - nicht er bestimmt die Auslastung des Systems, sondern der Core in Verbindung mit der beteiligten Software (Graka-Treiber etc.).
Allerdings:
Wenn Du den Clienten mit der "Ursprungseinstellung"" nutzt (Folding Power auf medium), wundert es mich nicht - dann faltet die Graka erst, wenn der Computer etwa 5 Minuten lang nichts zu tun hatte - also idelt . . .


----------



## mattinator (28. April 2013)

Jaja, deshalb war beim letzten Test mit denselben Projekten und denselben Cores das System mit dem 7.3-er Client "verlaggt" und mit dem 7.2-er Client nicht. Möglicherweise / wahrscheinlich liegt es auch am neuen Grafik-Treiber, ist mir aber egal, solange es ordentlich funktioniert. Dass es die "Full"-Einstellung gibt, habe ich schon bemerkt. Was denkst Du, womit ich falten lasse ? 



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 Ich zieh doch die Hosen nicht mit der Kneifzange an.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. April 2013)

Kleine Info meinerseits:
Im Verlauf der Woche werd ich einen 12h-Faltausfall haben  > der Elektriker montiert für unseren Twizy einen Stromanschluss in die Garage.


----------



## bogomil22 (29. April 2013)

Erstmal Danke für die Antworten.

Trotzdem noch eine Frage^^: Ich hab aktuell 2 System wo ich gerne FAH laufen lassen würde (nur GPUs).
Zurzeit ist in jedem System eine Graka drin. Ich würde gerne beide System mit 2 Graka ausstatten, jedoch bin ich mir da gerade etwas unsicher wegen der Kompatibilität (SLI etc.)
Erstes System: Asus formula 775 (x38) mit GTX570.
Zweites System: Asus P5B Deluxe mit 8800 GTS 512.
Beide Boards haben noch Platz für eine Graka, jedoch kann zumindest das P5B kein SLI.
Jetzt die Frage ob ich überhaupt zwei Nvidia Grakas in beide System einbauen und nutzen kann (Nvidia)?
An sich müsste das doch gehen ohne SLI brücke oder? (SLI will ich auch gar nicht nutzen, will ja nur FAH mit 2 GPUs laufen lassen. Ich hab nur 1 Bildschirm jeweils, sodass nur jeweils die erste Graka im System mit einem Bildschirm belegt wäre.).

Ich würde dann GTX570 plus Asus 8800 GTS 512 und im zweiten System (P5B) 2x EVGA 8800 GTS 512 einsetzen.

PS: Ich weiss es gibt bessere Hardware zum Falten, aber ich will mögl. wenig ausgeben (Müsste wenn alles klappt nur 2x 8800GTS 512 günstig kaufen).


----------



## mattinator (29. April 2013)

1. SLI ist zum Falten mit mehreren NVIDIA-Grafikkarten nicht erforderlich (im Gegenteil, SLI sollte aus sein)
2. es sollte für jede GraKa ein x16-PCIe-Slot mit mindestens x4-Anbindung sein
3. das Mixen von NVIDIA-Karten ermöglicht sowieso kein SLI und könnte sogar die PPD-Ausbeute reduzieren, besser Karten des gleichen Typs in einem Rechner betreiben, also 2 x GTX570 und 2 x 8800 GTS; kannst aber trotzdem mal testen, vllt. ist das Problem der PPD-drop mit verschiedenen Karten inzwischen auch gelöst; bei 2x GTX 570 brauchst Du jedoch ein etwas leistungsfähigeres Netzteil


----------



## Abductee (29. April 2013)

mattinator schrieb:


> 2. es sollte für jede GraKa ein x16-PCIe-Slot mit mindestens x4-Anbindung sein


x4 ist wirklich noch vertretbar ?


----------



## bogomil22 (29. April 2013)

Ich hab aber keine 2x 570^^ sondern 

1.) gtx570 und 8800 gts 512
2.) 2x 8800 gts 512

Dachte der consolen-Client belastet jeweils eine Gpu und fertig 

Aber es ist also möglich einfach zwei unterschiedliche Nvidia-Karten an jedem mainboard mit zwei pcie Anschlüsse ohne sli mit fah zu betreiben ja?

Ps: Hat das wirklich eine grosse auswirkung aufs Falten (Faltzeit) ob x16 oder x4-Anbindung


----------



## mattinator (29. April 2013)

bogomil22 schrieb:


> Ich hab aber keine 2x 570^^ sondern
> 
> 1.) gtx570 und 8800 gts 512
> 2.) 2x 8800 gts 512


 
Sry, hatt ich falsch verstanden.



bogomil22 schrieb:


> Dachte der consolen-Client belastet jeweils eine Gpu und fertig
> 
> Aber  es ist also möglich einfach zwei unterschiedliche Nvidia-Karten an  jedem mainboard mit zwei pcie Anschlüsse ohne sli mit fah zu betreiben  ja?


 
Gab / gibt (?) einen Bug im Folding-Client / den GPU-Cores, bei dem die PPD der schnelleren NVIDIA-Karte sich reduzieren, wenn zusätzlich eine Karte mit anderer Architektur faltet.



bogomil22 schrieb:


> Hat das wirklich eine grosse auswirkung aufs Falten (Faltzeit) ob x16 oder x4-Anbindung



Die Reduzierung der PPD durch x4 war nur marginal, bumblebee hatte das  mal recht ausführlich getestet. Ist allerdings schon eine Weile her,  kann sich mit den aktuell schnelleren Karten auch geändert haben.


----------



## Amigafan (29. April 2013)

mattinator schrieb:


> . . .  Was denkst Du, womit ich falten lasse ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das wüsste ich zu gerne  . . .  

Scherz beiseitem - welche CPU "ackert" in dem System?




mattinator schrieb:


> Ich zieh doch die Hosen nicht mit der Kneifzange an.



Gott sei Dank . . .


----------



## mattinator (29. April 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Scherz beiseitem - welche CPU "ackert" in dem System?


 
I7-3770K @4.4GHz Turbo. Meistens mit 7 Threads beim Folding, außer bei 2 x 762x auf den Grafikkarten. Warum, sind die PPD zu gering ? Mehr schafft er unter Win7 nicht.


----------



## Amigafan (30. April 2013)

@mattinator

Zu gering?
Keinesfalls - bei gut 25K für die CPU unter Win7 eher schon im "oberen Brereich" anzusiedeln.
Damit liegt das Ergebnis etwas über meinem 2600K@4,4GHz - das sind die "Mehr"-Punkte durch die höhere Recheneffizienz bei gleichem Takt zwischen Sandy- und Ivy-Bridge


----------



## mattinator (30. April 2013)

Da bin ich beruhigt, manchmal gibt es aber auch CPU-SMP-Projekte mit unter 18K PPD, die ungefähr einen Tag brauchen (weiß den Typ jetzt nicht genau).


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Mai 2013)

Bestimmt ist euch auch aufgefallen, dass das *NCIX.com Forum Folding Team* langsam aber sicher in den Sonnenuntergang reitet
Blöd nur, dass wir hinter ihnen reiten - sie entschwinden immer mehr und die Sonne blendet im Gegenlicht ...

Unsere Monatsleistung war - wenn auch nicht wirklich schlecht - so doch nicht grad prickelnd; dieser Monat wird wohl noch "magerer" werden
So möchte ich euch einerseits für euren Einsatz danken aber andererseits auch bitten: *LASST NICHT NACH*


----------



## picar81_4711 (1. Mai 2013)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> ..............................
> So möchte ich euch einerseits für euren Einsatz danken aber andererseits auch bitten: *LASST NICHT NACH*


 Aye aye , Sir! 
Momentan versuche ich, unter die Top100-Welt zu kommen, ist etwas schwer mit 400-570K PPD, deshalb schaufle ich zur Zeit 700-950K PPD, je nach WU


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Mai 2013)

Gestern bzw. vorgestern hab ich an meine Mora sämtliche Lüfter demontiert und die ganzen Lamellen gereinigt:
das sah nach 2 Jahren genau so aus wie die vielen Bilder die schon andere eingestellt haben nur halt auf einer viel grösseren Fläche. 

Nach der Reinigung waren die 2687W ES im Server gleich mal 2° kühler beim falten.


----------



## nfsgame (2. Mai 2013)

Ich weiß, eigentlich wollte ich ne Faltpause einlegen... Aber ich war soooo neugierig...


----------



## Amigafan (2. Mai 2013)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ich weiß, eigentlich wollte ich ne Faltpause einlegen... Aber ich war soooo neugierig...



Darf ich auch neugierig sein?  
Welche Hardware faltet dort gerade unter welchem BS?



BTW:

Habt Ihr auch Schwierigkeiten, die offizielle Punkteinfo von Stanford aufzurufen?

Edit:

 . . .
Die EOC-Stats funzen . . .


----------



## nfsgame (2. Mai 2013)

3770K unter 7 x64.


----------



## Abductee (4. Mai 2013)

Hat schon jemand einen FX-8350 getestet?

Laut dem Test bringt der mittlerweile so viel wie ein 3770K 
http://images.hardwarecanucks.com/image//skymtl/CPU/FX-8350/FX-8350-89.jpg
AMD FX-8350 – Piledriver – CPU Review | Overclockers
Wär noch interessant wieviel Undervolting bringen würde.


----------



## nfsgame (4. Mai 2013)

Fast 150W mehr beim FX wären für mich ein eindeutigstes (  ) Argument für Intel  ...


----------



## Abductee (4. Mai 2013)

Klar ist die Energieeffizienz noch miserabel.
Das Ergebniss seh ich aber doch positiv das es so langsam wird


----------



## mattinator (4. Mai 2013)

Kann mir jemand verraten, wie ich mal wieder ein paar 762x-er GPU-Projekte bekomme ?


----------



## nfsgame (5. Mai 2013)

Gedult du haben musst! (Ach verdammt, sechs Minuten zu spät  )


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (5. Mai 2013)

Mal ne Frage: hat hier wer ahnung von bitcoining?


----------



## mattinator (5. Mai 2013)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Gedul*t *du haben musst!


 Hier scheinen welche einen Trick zu kennen: Speeedy - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats, PCGHGS - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats.

ps: Gehört das "t" in "Gedul*t*" zum Dialekt von Yoda ?


----------



## Amigafan (5. Mai 2013)

mattinator schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand verraten, wie ich mal wieder ein paar 762x-er GPU-Projekte bekomme ?



Das wüsste ich auch zu gerne - zumal ich endlich meinen "Spielerecher" geupdated habe (war schon zu lange kein guter Forschungslieferant/Punktelieferant mehr).

Statt eines Q9550 faltet jetzt ein i7 875K@3,808 GHz und statt der GTS450 faltet eine GTX560Ti 448 (installiert als reine Faltkarte neben meiner HD5870) .
Damit steigt auch wieder mein "Punkteoutput", denn mein wieder in "Betrieb" genommener 2600K faltet wieder unter Linux - mit 32-37K ("Spezial"-WU´s bis 47K) PPD.


----------



## nfsgame (5. Mai 2013)

mattinator schrieb:


> ps: Gehört das "t" in "Gedul*t*" zum Dialekt von Yoda ?


 
Klar . *duck und wech*


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Mai 2013)

mattinator schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand verraten, wie ich mal wieder ein paar 762x-er GPU-Projekte bekomme ?



Erfreulicherweise 1 - kriegen wohl auch noch andere von uns (inkl. meiner-einer) *eeendlich* wieder welche zum kauen
Erfreulicherweise 2 - schlägt sich das auch in unseren Tagespunkten nieder; wird wohl nicht ewig halten - gibt aber etwas Luft


----------



## Amigafan (6. Mai 2013)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Erfreulicherweise 1 - kriegen wohl auch noch andere von uns (inkl. meiner-einer) *eeendlich* wieder welche zum kauen
> . . .


 

Das kann ich bestätigen - endlich wieder 762xer WU´s


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Mai 2013)

Ich verzichte freiwillig auf die P762* > für mich als Freizeit-GPU-Falter sind sie eine Qual.


----------



## mattinator (6. Mai 2013)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ich verzichte freiwillig auf die P762* > für mich als Freizeit-GPU-Falter sind sie eine Qual.


 O.k., dann nehme ich Deine.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Mai 2013)

mattinator schrieb:


> O.k., dann nehme ich Deine.


Tu dir keinen Zwang an.


----------



## mattinator (6. Mai 2013)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Tu dir keinen Zwang an.


 
Nächste Chance erst wieder in ca. 1.5 h.



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Erfreulicherweise 1 - kriegen wohl auch noch andere von uns (inkl. meiner-einer) *eeendlich* wieder welche zum kauen
> Erfreulicherweise 2 - schlägt sich das auch in unseren Tagespunkten  nieder; wird wohl nicht ewig halten - gibt aber etwas Luft


 Erfreulicherweise 3 - würde das Team mit jeweils zwei zusätzlichen 762x-er zur gleichen Zeit von mir noch mehr profitieren


----------



## Amigafan (7. Mai 2013)

Es gibt hervorragende neue Nachrichten: 


*May 06, 2013*

*Core 17 update, video, and reddit live Q&A*

We’ve updated Core 17 with OpenMM 5.1, so checkout the release video for more info:
 . . . 

A live Q&A is available on reddit.

*Some of the key highlights are:*

-Up to 120,000 PPD on GTX Titan, and 110,000 PPD on HD 7970
-Support for more diverse simulations
-Linux support on NVIDIA cards and 64bit OSes
-FAHBench updated to use the latest OpenMM and display version information
 . . . 

Vollständiger Text bzw: Quelle:
Folding@home: Core 17 update, video, and reddit live Q&A


Auf ein "fröhliches Purzeln" der Punkterekorde . . . 


BTW:

Schlagt Ihr Euch ruhig um die 762xer WU´s - ich nehme freiwillig die neuen WU´s unter Core17


----------



## sc59 (7. Mai 2013)

läuft wirklich gut

schöne Arbeit Stanford.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (7. Mai 2013)

jo rockt soweit, 120k ppd auf 7970@ 1150/1700mhz

mal sehen ob ich da nicht mal nen bissl länger laufen lasse^^

mfg


----------



## acer86 (7. Mai 2013)

Mh.. klingt ja eigentlich sehr gut, bin gerade am Testen ob es auch bei der GTX5xx karten zu spürbaren Leistungsschüben kommt aber momentan sieht es nicht so aus magere 23800PPD von meiner GTX560ti, werd jetzt erst mal die neusten Treiber drauf packen und vielleicht den neusten client benutzen.

Hab ich das aber richtig verstanden den Beta Flag muss man immer noch setzten oder bekommt man die Wu´s jetzt auch Ohne?


----------



## sc59 (7. Mai 2013)

acer86 schrieb:


> Hab ich das aber richtig verstanden den Beta Flag muss man immer noch setzten oder bekommt man die Wu´s jetzt auch Ohne?


 
ja leider ,denk ich,habs gemacht.
wieder eine moralische frage den offiziellen beta Testern die Arbeit zu klauen


----------



## mattinator (7. Mai 2013)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Tu dir keinen Zwang an.


 Jup, jetzt hat's geklappt. Der Folding-Gott in Stanford hat meine Bitten erhört. Schon das zweite "Pärchen" 762x-er nacheinander, beide Karten legen ordentlich los.



Amigafan schrieb:


> Es gibt hervorragende neue Nachrichten:
> ...
> Auf ein "fröhliches Purzeln" der Punkterekorde . . .
> ...
> Schlagt Ihr Euch ruhig um die 762xer WU´s - ich nehme freiwillig die neuen WU´s unter Core17


 
Na da hab ich doch gleich mal beide GPU-Clients auf client-type=beta umgestellt. Allerdings müssen die erstmal die zwei aktuellen 762x-er fertigstellen und das wird erst nach Mitternacht. Dann ist jedoch "finish", sonst wird's zu warm, zu laut und zu viel Verbrauch. Hoffentlich sind dann morgen noch ein paar von den Core-17-Projekten übrig.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (7. Mai 2013)

Kurze Frage : Core i5 3470@3,8 und 7870 @Stock und 13K Pro Tag , ist das in ordnung oder fehlt da Leistung?

greetzz

und gibt es da extra Cilents für GPU , hab den wo cpu + gpu in einem macht 
Will auch 20k+ mit der 7870 ..


----------



## mattinator (7. Mai 2013)

Wenn der Rechner durchläuft ist das etwas wenig, ansonsten hängt es von der Falt-Zeit ab.


----------



## PAUI (7. Mai 2013)

ich glaube da wird es auch die ein oder andere WU mehr werden. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (7. Mai 2013)

PAUI , mal ne frage:
Ich habe mir das AMD APP SDK 2.7 heruntergeladen und instaliert , doch die Radeon kommt nicht auf die Sprünge ( 7870 @ 9k - 8k ).Wie kann ich die auf 100% falten lassen , sie langweilt sich mit 40-55% herum... Catalyst 13.1 ist drauf


----------



## nfsgame (7. Mai 2013)

Irgendwelche speziellen Einstellungen am Client für die neuen WUs? Dann mache ich der 7870 auch mal Feuer unterm Hintern...


----------



## PAUI (7. Mai 2013)

Also erst mal Treiber komplett runter hauen, dann mit "driver fusion" den Ati Treiber komplett löschen im abgesicherten Modus. dann neustarten.
dann den neuen Catalyst 13.4 runter laden und installieren. eventuelle Overclocker einstellungen vornehmen mir MSI Afterburner 

dann Folding @ Home 7.3.6 starten, dann GPU slot hinzufügen (wenn nicht schon geschehen), als options Client-Type=Beta und vielleicht noch Pause-on-start=True setzen.
Fertig, Spaß haben.


----------



## nfsgame (7. Mai 2013)

13.4 habe ich nachm Neuinstallieren direkt draufgehauen... Also spare ich mir den Schritt .


----------



## PAUI (7. Mai 2013)

dann passt´s ja, fehlt nur noch Client-Type beta und eventuell Pause-on-start true und Overclocking.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (7. Mai 2013)

wo muss ich den Client-Type=Beta eintrage? könntest du für mich nen Foto machen DD

Greetz

EDIT : Läuft , beta core wurde gezogen und die Auslastung ohne 13.4 ist bei 91 -100% yea  Und jetzt kommen die punkte DDD


----------



## nfsgame (7. Mai 2013)

```
18:13:47:WU01:FS01:FahCore 17: Download complete
```

Auf gehts !


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Mai 2013)

Vergesst aber bitte in eurer Euphorie nicht übermorgen auf den Teamaccount umzustellen (Faltaktion).


----------



## nfsgame (7. Mai 2013)

Mal sehen wie es sich einpendelt...


----------



## SpotlightXFX (7. Mai 2013)

Gute Leistung , meine läuft mit i5 auf 67-68k pro Day (: das wird sich gut lohnen (:


----------



## Amigafan (7. Mai 2013)

Komisch - ich hatte bei mir Catalyst 13.1 und Geforce 310.54 WHQL installiert - und die Versuche, auf beiden Grakas (HD5870 bzw. GTX560Ti 448) eine 7663 zu falten gingen schief - sofortiger Abbruch 
Selbst Catalyst 13.4 brachte keine Besserung 
Also habe ich beide Graka-Treiber deinstalliert und erst einmal mit dem Catalyst 12.8 neu begonnen - der "taugt" aber nicht für den neuen Core17. 
Anschließend kam noch der neue 314.22 WHQL dazu - und prompt funzt das Falten der GTX560Ti 448 - mit 38K PPD bei 850/1970/1700 MHz Core/Mem/Shader.
Damit erfaltet sie etwa 5K PPD mehr als eine 762xer WU  . . . 


BTW:

Sobald ich Infos über den Treiber habe, werde ich mir mal "den Spass gönnen", auf Linux mit einer nVidia-Graka zu falten . . .


----------



## Loetkolben666 (7. Mai 2013)

Bei mir kommt eine 7970 @ 1100/1600/-5% auf eine TPF von 1.22 min. Das sind laut Rechner ca. 111000 PPD.


----------



## Hawky1980 (7. Mai 2013)

Aktuelle Faltleistung mit Core 17 ( 7663)

HD7970  121k PPD Treiber 13,5b2 niedrige CPU-Last mit OpenCL 1.2 ( 1124.4) 
HD6870   11k PPD  Treiber 13.1 Whql  niedrige CPU-Last mit OpenCL 1.2 ( 1084.4) 
HD5770   7,7k PPD  Treiber 13,4 Whql  OpenCL ( 1124.4)  20-30% CPU-Last, 13.1er stellt kein Opencl Treiber für diese Karte bereit. Werd nochmal den Leagacy Treiber testen um die CPU Last in den Griff zu bekommen.  
GT640     11k PPD   Treiber  134.22 OpenCL 1.1  20-30% CPU Last, kommt besser wenn die Karte an der Core 15 kaut, da dort die CPU Last nur minimal ist. 

Erziele jetzt eine aktuelle Faltleistung von 160K PPD mit 3 PCs und einem Gesamtverbrauch von 650watt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PAUI (8. Mai 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Sobald ich Infos über den Treiber habe, werde ich mir mal "den Spass gönnen", auf Linux mit einer nVidia-Graka zu falten . . .


 
unter Linux ist kein GPU Folding möglich. es gibt da keine WU´S


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Mai 2013)

@PAUI: Soll jetzt scheinbar möglich sein.


Amigafan schrieb:


> Es gibt hervorragende neue Nachrichten:
> 
> May 06, 2013
> 
> ...


 -Linux support on NVIDIA cards and 64bit OSes


----------



## schrotflinte56 (8. Mai 2013)

Hallo,
ich wollte mal wieder seit langem mal wieder falten.Hab auch heute dafür die 7970 eingespannt und traute meinen Augen nicht bei den 112k PPD`s
Ich hatte das falten sein lassen für ein weilchen wegen Kosten und schlechter Radeon unterstützung, was ich auch von zeit zu zeit testete.Aber jetze kann ich sie ja laufen lssen

mfg


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Mai 2013)

*Schei.....benkleister*

Das ist nun gar nicht herrlitsch

Bin jetzt - seit ich vor 2 Stunden im Castle Bumblestein angekommen bin - am schrauben und flicken
Muss wohl heute mittag eine Überspannung auf einem Teil des Netzes gewesen sein

Jedenfalls stand ein Teil meiner Rechner seit Mittag still und liess sich teilweise auch nicht mehr ordentlich starten
Momentane Abrechnung:
- minus 2 Grafikkarten (je eine an je einem Rechner) und (an 2 komplett anderen Rechnern) minus 2 Monitore


----------



## Abductee (8. Mai 2013)

Autsch 
Gibts da was von der Hausratsversicherung oder vom Netzbetreiber?


----------



## nfsgame (8. Mai 2013)

Also über unsere Hausrat ist sowas mitversichert... Ich hoffe für Bumble und fühle mit ihm .


----------



## Schmidde (8. Mai 2013)

PC Netzteile haben doch einen Überspannungsschutz 
Nichts desto trotz natürlich maximal sch...ade!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Mai 2013)

Mein maximales Beileid  und gleich soviel hinüber.


----------



## Amigafan (8. Mai 2013)

*@Bumblebee*

Du hast mein Mitgefühl - schlimmer gehts ja fast schon nimmer 



*@schrotflinte56*

Du solltest dringenst Deinen passkey eintragen - ohne ihn erhälst Du keinen *QRB* (*Q*uick *R*eturn *B*onus) - und das ist bei Dir der Fall!
Du erhälst nämlich z. Zt. nur die 1600 Basispunkte pro WU. (siehe: schrotflinte56 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats )

Infos zum passkey (Englisch): Folding@home - FAQ-passkey
Hier kannst Du einen "anfordern", solltest Du noch keinen besitzen: Passkey form


----------



## Hawky1980 (8. Mai 2013)

@Bumblebee
Ich fühle mit dir. 

Und weiter gehts. 
Derzeitiger Stand mit Core17: 

Hab die 7970 mal auf Gamesetting gestellt. Ich wird sagen seht am besten selbst. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schmidde (8. Mai 2013)

Also als NVidia Nutzer bin ich mit dem neuen Core 17 nicht ganz so zufrieden. 
~20% CPU Last und (im Vergleich zu den AMDs) nur magere 35k PPD.

Allerdings sieht man jetzt auch mal recht schön wie viel (bisher ungenutzte) Leistung in den AMDs steckt


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Mai 2013)

Schmidde schrieb:


> Allerdings sieht man jetzt auch mal recht schön wie viel (bisher ungenutzte) Leistung in den AMDs steckt



.. Du sprichst ein wahres Wort gelassen aus


----------



## schrotflinte56 (9. Mai 2013)

@amigafan
Das is komisch ich hab meinen passkey eingefügt.ablaufen können die doch nicht,oder?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Mai 2013)

@schrotflinte56: Hat sich vielleicht ein Schreibfehler in den Passkey eingeschmuggelt? 


Edit:
Ich dachte eigentlich das ne WU immer dem Faltnamen zugesprochen wird mit dem sie heruntergeladen wurde, aber die P8101 (65% beim Ändern des Faltaccounts) wurde offenbar dem Teamaccount angerechnet. 

Oder hat von den anderen Serverfaltern auch gerade jemand ne BigWU beendet und meine ging über den Jordan obwohl sie gemäss Log ordnungsgemäss übermittelt wurde?


----------



## Schmidde (9. Mai 2013)

Nope, meine läuft noch


----------



## Abductee (9. Mai 2013)

Ich bin der Meinung das die WU dem zugerechnet wird, der zum Zeitpunkt der Übermittlung hinterlegt ist.


----------



## schrotflinte56 (9. Mai 2013)

Hmm außer copy&paste hab ich nix gemacht.werde das überprüfen wenn ich wieder daheim bin.

Wünsche der Falter-Gemeinschaft einen schönen Herrentag!

Mfg


----------



## Amigafan (9. Mai 2013)

*@Bumblebee*

Ich dachte, es gäbe heute die Daten des Team-Accounts . . . ?? 


Danke - ich hab´s gefunden . . .


----------



## Abductee (9. Mai 2013)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...1238-eine-neue-team-aktion-4.html#post5252037


----------



## Amigafan (9. Mai 2013)

*@schrotflinte56*

Jetzt wird der passkey berücksichtigt  - vielleicht hattest Du bis dato keine 10 QRB-WU´s unter Nutzung des passkeys abgeliefert . . . 


Edit.
Alle Clients sind umgestellt - und das etwa 3 Tage vor Erreichen der Top500    - das Leben kann sooo ungerecht sein


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Mai 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Alle Clients sind umgestellt - und das etwa 3 Tage vor Erreichen der Top500    - das Leben kann sooo ungerecht sein


Was soll ich den sagen? Ich verliere jetzt dann meinen 4.Teamplatz an DaN_I und ich wehre mich nicht mal.


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Mai 2013)

btw. 
eine 660 Ti erfaltet mit beta ca. 56 KPPD - immerhin


----------



## mattinator (9. Mai 2013)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> btw.
> eine 660 Ti erfaltet mit beta ca. 56 KPPD - immerhin


 
Gib ihr einen extra CPU-Core, meine beiden schaffen auf die Art ca. 62k bis 63k (TPF 1:59 bis 1:58). Allerdings mit Arbeitstakt Core / VRAM bei 1254 / 1742. Die VRAM-Übertaktung allein bringt überraschend viel Zuwachs. Jeweils ein freier CPU-Core wird auch belegt und bringt in Summe mit dem CPU-Client (nur 6 von 8 Threads) mehr Ausbeute.


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ps: Mein Mitgefühl für Deine Hardware-Probleme. Bei solchen Schwankungen in der Stromversorgung würde ich wenigstens einen schnell schaltenden Verteiler mit Schutzmechanismus einsetzen (Überspannungsschutz in Steckerleisten Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland).


----------



## schrotflinte56 (9. Mai 2013)

Oder an eine USV denken, die können auch ein paar minuten überbrücken.

Mfg


----------



## Abductee (9. Mai 2013)

Eine kleine USV wäre wirklich das Sinnvollste.
Die haben alle einen extrem guten Überspannungs/Blitzschutz und dürften selbst bei deiner Hardware vor kurzen Netzausfällen absichern.

APC Back-UPS ES 700VA Steckdosenleiste (BE700G-GR) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
APC Back-UPS Pro 900VA Schuko, USB (BR900G-GR) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
APC Back-UPS Pro 1500VA Schuko, USB (BR1500G-GR) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU


----------



## Hawky1980 (9. Mai 2013)

@mattinator

Wie hasten du die Core Zeta im HFM zum laufen bekommen? 
Bei mir findet HFM die Core nicht.


----------



## mattinator (9. Mai 2013)

Hawky1980 schrieb:


> Wie hasten du die Core Zeta im HFM zum laufen bekommen?
> Bei mir findet HFM die Core nicht.


 Eigentlich nichts weiter, vllt. liegt es an der "Project Download URL" in den "Web Settings" der "Preferences": Folding@Home Projects Summary.


----------



## schrotflinte56 (9. Mai 2013)

Danke,
es lag wirklich an der URL hatte das selbe Problem.Hab es gefixt und so kann HFM die ZETA auch erkennen

mfg


----------



## Hawky1980 (9. Mai 2013)

mattinator schrieb:


> Eigentlich nichts weiter, vllt. liegt es an der "Project Download URL" in den "Web Settings" der "Preferences": Folding@Home Projects Summary.


 
OK jetzt passts. Hat da doch glatt das große C gefehlt.  

Danke nochmals für den Link.


----------



## MessmakerOC (9. Mai 2013)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin jetzt auch (wieder) dabei und durchbreche nach dieser WU die 20.000er Marke. Ich hoffe ich bin bald auf Platz 1000.

Hier erstmal der aktuelle Stand:

Rang im PCGH-Team

26.04.2013-1805.
28.04.2013-1797.
03.05.2013-1730.
08.05.2013-1734.
09.05.2013-1724.
09.05.2013-1673.

Noch einen schönen Vatertags- bzw. Männertagsabend


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

MessmakerOC


----------



## Schmidde (9. Mai 2013)

Das erklärt wohl warum die 7663er bei mir so schlecht laufen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




In der Regel schwankt die GPU Last zwischen 95-100%, wie man sieht droppt die Zeitweise auch bis auf 0% und irgendwo dazwischen 
Das Problem hatte ich bei der letzten WU und bei meiner aktuellen jetzt ebenfalls wieder...

Bei den Core15 WUs lag die GPU Last durchweg bei 98-100%.....und ich hab mich schon gewundert warum mit dem neuen Core17 mein Spulenfiepen plötzlich weg ist 



Steh ich hier mit dem Problem allein oder verhällt sich das bei euch ähnlich?


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Mai 2013)

@Schmidde

Es scheint welche zu geben die dieses Verhalten zeigen (meine letzte war auch so eine)
Die aktuelle fällt nun nicht unter 95%


----------



## mattinator (9. Mai 2013)

Das Problem hatte ich mit meinen beiden GTX 660 Ti noch stärker bei parallelem CPU-Client mit 8 Threads. Seitdem ich jeder GPU einen CPU-Core "reserviert" habe (CPU-Client mit 6 Threads), laufen sie gleichmäßiger. Zwar auch noch nicht konstant um 100% wie beim Core 15, aber auf jeden Fall gleichmäßiger (95-97%). Wird wohl auch am fehlenden OpenCL 1.2 Support des GeForce Treibers liegen.

EDIT: Die Drops werden wohl entstehen, wenn gerade kein CPU-Kern exklusiv für den Client zur Verfügung steht.


----------



## Timmy99 (9. Mai 2013)

Der FahCore_17 Prozess belegt bei mir mit der 7663er WU bis zu 1 CPU Kern. Somit fällt erstens die GPU Last ab und zu auf 0, und schwankt wie von Schmidde beschrieben, + dem SMP (Fah_a4 Prozess) wird bis zu 1 CPU Kern geklaut. Generell zeigt der FahCore_17 bei mir eine (deutlich) höhere CPU-Last, als noch Core16 oder Core15. Eingesetzt wird ein i7 860, sowie eine Nvidia GTX470


----------



## Amigafan (10. Mai 2013)

Ich möchte behaupten, dass dieses Ergebnis für eine GTS450 "ziemlich" gut sein dürfte . . . 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  

Tja - schön wär´s - wenn GPUZ nicht den wahren "Täter" verraten würde 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider bringt der Client die Zuordnung etwas durcheinander - er faltet auf GPU 0 (GTS450), die bei mir im 1. PCI-E-Slot steckt, spricht dabei aber meine GTX560Ti 448 im 2.PCI-E-Slot an . . . 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dabei sind von mir (durch Austesten herausgefunden) sowohl OpenCl- als auch Cuda-Index auf 0 gesetzt - wenn ich diese auf 1 setze, faltet tatsächlich die GTS450! 


Ich hatte zuerst versucht, beide GPU´s im Client einzutragen - jeweils mit dem Flag: Pause-on-Start.
Dabei hatte ich - gemäß dem Sitz der jeweiligen Graka - der GTS450 den GPU-Index 0 und der GTX560Ti 448 den Index 1 zugewiesen - und entsprechend auch den OpenCl bzw. Cuda-Index gesetzt.
Beim Start des entsprechenden Eintrags der GTX560Ti 448 mit Beta-Flag begann diese auch korrekt mit Core17 und WU7663, sobald ich den Slot der GTS450 startete, begann die Berechnung einer 8070er WU gemäß des Flags: advanced - aber ebenfalls auf der GTX560Ti 448m -   

Das "Komische" dabei:
Die WU8070 wurde mit etwa 13K PPD berechnet - also entsprechend der GTS450-PPD und die 7663 brach extrem ein - aber die GTS450 idelte bei 50MHz Core-Takt und einer Auslastung von 1-5% vor sich hin. 

Bleibt noch auszutesten, ob ich mit GPU-Index 1 und OpenCL- bzw. Cuda-Index 0 tatsächlich die dann "angezeigte" GTX560Ti 448 direkt ansprechen kann (bzw. mit GPU 0 und OpenCl-/Cuda-Index 1 die GTS450)


----------



## Hawky1980 (10. Mai 2013)

Versuchs mal so wie ich das hab. In deinem Fall halt umgedreht.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Mai 2013)

Am Montag werd ich einen 12h-Faltausfall haben > ich weiß, hatte ich vorletzte Woche schon angekündigt, aber der Elektriker hatte keine Zeit.
Eigentlich wollte er im Verlauf der Woche kommen und als er nicht kam hab ich am letzten Freitag angerufen und den Termin definitiv auf Montag festgesetzt.

Schönen Freitag allen die einen Brückentag haben (ich gehöre nicht dazu).


----------



## Schmidde (10. Mai 2013)

Ich hatte gar keine SMP WU nebenher laufen 
Trotzdem muss ich festellen das die WU besser läuft wenn man ihr nur *einen* Kern zuweißt  Auf alle sechs Kerne verteilt gibt sich mein oben gezeigtes Bild.
Auf einen Kern zugewießen bleiben zwar die 0% drops, dazwischen läuft die WU allerdings durchweg zwischen 99-100% (die kleineren dops sind also völlig weg).


----------



## Z28LET (10. Mai 2013)

Auch auf die Gefahr hin, es überlesen zu haben, aber wie bekommt man die neuen GraKa Cores?
Ich hab mit meiner GTS450 wie es aussieht nur Core15 bisher.


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Mai 2013)

Z28LET schrieb:


> Auch auf die Gefahr hin, es überlesen zu haben, aber wie bekommt man die neuen GraKa Cores?
> Ich hab mit meiner GTS450 wie es aussieht nur Core15 bisher.



Core 17 ist noch beta
Also musst du *client-type beta* eintragen

Falls du nicht weisst wo und wie sag einfach an


----------



## Thosch (10. Mai 2013)

Soooo ... hab auch mal meine GT630M angeschmissen und nach einer 8070 auch gleich ne 7663 bekommen. Mal schauen was da so geht oder eben kommt.


----------



## mattinator (10. Mai 2013)

Thosch schrieb:


> Soooo ... hab auch mal meine GT630M angeschmissen und nach einer 8070 auch gleich ne 7663 bekommen. Mal schauen was da so geht oder eben kommt.


 Schafft die überhaupt die Deadline ?


----------



## Thosch (10. Mai 2013)

mattinator schrieb:


> Schafft die überhaupt die Deadline ?



 Bei 10 gefalteten "%" zeigt der Client mir eine ETA von 1.08d an ... sollte reichen ... ... - PPD akt. 2454, Est.Credit 2956.


----------



## wolf7 (11. Mai 2013)

ist das bei euch auch so, dass der 0x17er Core + 13.4er Treiber wieder nen cpu kern komplett zum falten belegt? hatten die das net zwischen drin mal weg bekommen?

btw. das is eig richtig mies... ich komm egal mit welchem core auch immer quasi nie über 5-6k PPD mit meiner HD6990m... bei der Ausbeute lohnt das falten mit dem Teil einfach nicht.


----------



## ProfBoom (11. Mai 2013)

Ja, ist bei mir auch so.
Aber meine 5770 macht ~7700PPD (~8:00 min TPF).


----------



## PAUI (11. Mai 2013)

also meine HD 7970 zieht mit dem Core 17 + 13.4 nur 1 - 2 % CPU Last. bei 117.000 PPD


----------



## Thosch (12. Mai 2013)

Also die 10140er WU die gerade mein i3 2350 "befalten" muss ist ja auch *extrem* und heftig für die kleene CPU im Schlepptop ...  ... ETA: 2,95d bei 10% ;  TPF: 47min ;  est.Credit: 5824P = 1785 PPD ...  ...

Edit 1:    ETA 1,62d bei 25,5% ;  TPF: 31min 23s ;  est.Credit: 6945 -> 3186 PPD ...    ...  es wird ...


----------



## Uwe64LE (13. Mai 2013)

Gibt´s eigentlich eine Möglichkeit, die zusammenarbeit einer GTS450 mit ner Core17WU zu optimieren?
PPD grottig und PC fast lahm. Ich dachte, da hätte sich inzwischen was gebessert.


----------



## acer86 (13. Mai 2013)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Gibt´s eigentlich eine Möglichkeit, die zusammenarbeit einer GTS450 mit ner Core17WU zu optimieren?
> PPD grottig und PC fast lahm. Ich dachte, da hätte sich inzwischen was gebessert.


 
ist bei meiner 560Ti auch nicht besser, läuft zwar mit 23000PPD aber ich hab eine CPU auslastung von 14-17% und der Rechner ist nicht zu gebrauchen wen der Client läuft, hab schon fast alles versucht, Aktuellen F@H client, neuste Nvidia Treiber, und entsprechende Kombinationen aus alten client neue Treiber und Umgedreht nichts hilft, es wurde scheinbar nur für die neueren 6XX Karten und ATI 7er karten optimiert.


----------



## Uwe64LE (13. Mai 2013)

Da hilft wohl nur, wieder auf beta WU zu verzichten.

Ich finde das trotzdem ärgerlich. Einerseits ist es schön und auch nur gerecht, dass man sich endlich darum kümmert, AMD-Karten auch leistungsgerecht zu bepunkten.
Andererseits ist es schade, dass man gleich ins andere Extrem verfällt. Gerade die GTS450 wurde ja oft nur aus einem einzigen Grund gekauft: explizit für FAH.

Scheinbar gibt´s da keinen "Mittelweg", der den Grünen und den Roten gleichzeitig gerecht wird.


----------



## schrotflinte56 (13. Mai 2013)

naja bei einer GTS450 handelt es sich aber auch um ein älteres Stück Technik mittlerweile.Mit den Beta Cores will man doch die leistungsfähigeren Architekturen endlich nutzen.
Die GTS450 hatte doch nie das problem das bei ihr Leistung brach lag.

mfg


----------



## Amigafan (13. Mai 2013)

. . . denn dieses "ältere Stück Technik" faltet hervorragend mit dem Core15 . . . 

Und das ist auch der Core, bei dem sie bleiben sollte


----------



## Z28LET (13. Mai 2013)

Ja, ich werde jetzt auch den neuen Core mal testen.

Wenn die Leistungen sinkt, werde ich wieder zurückgehen.


----------



## Uwe64LE (14. Mai 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> . . .
> Und das ist auch der Core, bei dem sie bleiben sollte



So wird es auch wieder sein, "beta" ist schon wieder gekickt ...


----------



## Z28LET (14. Mai 2013)

Ja, ich gehe zurück zum normalen Falten. 
Das Beta hab ich wieder rausgestrichen. 
Weniger PPD und das System reagiert nicht so toll.


----------



## picar81_4711 (15. Mai 2013)

Ja, "beta" bei Grafikkarten ist momentan nicht so gut. Aber bei Server-Big-WUs hab ich es drinnen.....


----------



## country (15. Mai 2013)

Moin!

Ich wollte mal fragen wie die Internetverbindung belastet wird.? Ich gehe über Mobilfunk ins Netz und habe 10GB pro Monat für 2,5 Personen. Darum habe ich nicht wirklich viel über. 
Wieviel MB pro Stunde bei einem 3770K/GTX680 System braucht man?


----------



## Timmy99 (15. Mai 2013)

Gute Frage.

Je nachdem, welche Unit sich der Client lädt, kann man das nur schwer vorhersagen. Ich tippe mal ganz grob:
der 3770K zieht sich alle 8 Stunden eine neue Unit, und benötigt für Down, und Upload 20MB
die GTX680 zieht sich alle 4 Stunden eine neue Unit, und benötigt geschätzt 12MB

Das wären im Schnitt 11MB pro Stunde.
Geladen wird nur beim herunterladen einer neuen Unit, und beim uploaden einer fertigen Unit. Während dem berechnen findet kein Verkehr statt.


BEACHTE!: Wenn die CPU oder GPU zu 99% mit einer Unit fertig ist, lädt sich der Client schon die nächste herunter. Wenn das falten beendet werden soll, setze die Slots/CPU-GPU auf "finish", damit auch wirklich nach beenden der aktuellen Workunit nichts mehr nachgeladen wird. Oder pausiere die Slots direkt, falls du sofort eine Pause einlegen möchtest.


----------



## Amigafan (15. Mai 2013)

Eine kleine Korrektur zu Timmy99:

1. Bei Mobilfunk interessiert nur der Download - der Upload fließt nicht mit in die "Verbrauchsberechnung" ein (ich "arbeite" auch nur mit Mobilfunk  ) 

2. Der Downloadzeitpunkt einer neuen WU läst sich per Flag ändern: next-unit-percentage= X - wobei X den Wert zwischen 90 und 100 (%) erhalten sollte.
Damit ist es dann auch möglich, eine neue WU erst nach Abschluß der vorhergehenden WU  zu downloaden (bei X=100).
Außerdem besteht die Möglichkeit, mit dem Kommando "Finish" (rechte Maustaste über Slot) eine WU zu beenden und hochzuladen, ohne eine neue WU zu erhalten.

Als "Berechnungsgrundlage" für den Verbrauch sollte country von etwa 25 - 30 MB pro Tag ausgehen, solange er keine Big-WU´s faltet.


----------



## Timmy99 (15. Mai 2013)

Ok. Das mit dem Upload wusste ich nicht 
Den Flag next-unit-precentage=X hätte ich ebenfalls erwähnen sollen, man lernt nie aus


----------



## country (15. Mai 2013)

Und das soll denen dann helfen!? Kommt mir schon etwas komisch vor. Ich will aber auch kein Strommessgerät dranhängen.^^ Das summiert sich. Warum ist eigentlich sooooooviel Rechenkraft nötig? Ist doch nur etwas Eiweiß berrechnen.^^


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Mai 2013)

country schrieb:


> Warum ist eigentlich sooooooviel Rechenkraft nötig? Ist doch nur etwas Eiweiß berrechnen.^^



Das siehst du völlig falsch
Schau dir mal ein durchschnittliches (mittelgrosses) Eiweiss an - auf molekularer Ebene
Das Teil ist *gigantisch*


----------



## nfsgame (15. Mai 2013)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Das Teil ist *gigantisch*


 
/sign. Bio-GK 11.Kl.


----------



## Amigafan (15. Mai 2013)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Das siehst du völlig falsch
> Schau dir mal ein durchschnittliches (mittelgrosses) Eiweiss an - auf molekularer Ebene
> Das Teil ist *gigantisch*




Dazu kommt, dass die Faltprozesse innerhalb einiger Nanosekunden stattfinden - dafür bedarf es heute noch eines ganzen Tages der Rechenpower eines modernen PC (kein Core2Duo o. ä. - viel zu lahm!).

Wenn man dann mal hochrechnet, wieviele Faltprozesse innerhalb nur einer Zelle pro Tag stattfinden, kommt man schnell auf eine Summe der Rechenkraft von mehreren Tausend PC, um das vollständig "nachzuvollziehen"


----------



## wolf7 (15. Mai 2013)

also ich seh ja den traffic am Wochenende wenn ich net zuhause bin und der PC alleine vor sich hin faltet. der dl traffic liegt zwischen 50 und 70MB, der ul traffic zwischen 8 und 50MB. Ich falte mitm 6.34er Client, also Core A3 WUs und davon zwischen 1 und 2 WUs pro Tag. Natürlich ist da noch nen Antiviren Scanner aktiv, welcher auch immer mal updates zieht.


----------



## PAUI (15. Mai 2013)

wegen Traffic brauchste dir keine Pladde zu machen, habe selber Mobilfunk von 1&1 mit 10GB im Monat. pro Tag stehen dir da 341MB zur Verfügung und da kommste nich ins Limit.


----------



## country (15. Mai 2013)

PAUI schrieb:


> wegen Traffic brauchste dir keine Pladde zu machen, habe selber Mobilfunk von 1&1 mit 10GB im Monat. pro Tag stehen dir da 341MB zur Verfügung und da kommste nich ins Limit.


 
Aber die 341 MB pro Tag Teilen sich noch durch 2,5 Personen oder eben 3 Rechner. Wovon 2 Personen täglich zocken. Würden man das durch 2,5 teilen bleiben noch 136,5 MB/Tag/Person. Für alle Updates + Zocken. Da ist nicht viel über. Wenn man die 10GB verbraucht hat und man will weitere 10GB freigeschaltet haben kostet das 15€/10GB. Ich kann ja am Monatsende falten wenn die Leitung gedrosselt ist. Bringt aber auch nicht wirklich was.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Mai 2013)

Falls jemand noch einen fahrbaren Untersatz für amerikanische Strassen braucht:
Batman Tumbler Replika: Batmobil fr die Strae - autobild.de


----------



## Uwe64LE (16. Mai 2013)

Ich such zwar gerade, aber 160 km/h sind mir zu langsam


----------



## Z28LET (16. Mai 2013)

Reicht doch, 

irgendwann werden wir hier in DE eh auf 120 km/h gedrosselt.


----------



## picar81_4711 (16. Mai 2013)

Bei uns in den Bergen reichen 160km/h, da ist eher die Kurvenlage interessant....


----------



## Amigafan (16. Mai 2013)

Z28LET schrieb:


> Reicht doch,
> 
> irgendwann werden wir hier in DE eh auf 120 km/h gedrosselt.



. . . mit der Begründung, "die Anderen" hätten es auch getan? - nein, danke. 

Eine typische "Vollidioten-Argumentation" - wenn es keine echten Argumente gibt


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Mai 2013)

@Amigafan: Früher oder später wird die Beschränkung kommen, allerdings glaub ich eher 130-140km/h.

Die Begründung wird heissen es sei sicherer (Deckmantel des wahren Grundes), was bis zu einem gewissen Punkt auch stimmt aber in erster Linie wird diese Freiheit der europaweiten CO2-Geilheit zum Opfer fallen (wahrer Grund).


----------



## Amigafan (17. Mai 2013)

*@A.Meier-PS3*

Als darüber zum 1. Mal berichtet wurde, war meine Begründung (die Anderen . . . ) der 1. Teil der Argumentation, Deine Aussage (mehr Sicherheit) der 2. Teil, der für das Tempolimit angeführt wurde . . . 

Es ging mir hauptsächlich um die Darstellung der Lächerlichkeit dieses "Argumentes" (und damit die Darstellung der Person, die so "argumentiert")  . . .


----------



## Uwe64LE (17. Mai 2013)

Die Debatte über das Limit gibt´s regelmäßig im Autofahrer-Thread.

Widmen wir uns lieber wieder wichtigen Themen und tauschen uns über FAH aus


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Mai 2013)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Widmen wir uns lieber wieder wichtigen Themen und tauschen uns über FAH aus



Genau meine Meinung 

Also, was für Kurvengeschwindigkeiten erreicht ihr mit einem Gruppe G Streptococcus (zB. WU 8072)


----------



## Loetkolben666 (17. Mai 2013)

Ich werde die fertigen 7663 WUs nicht los, hat noch jemand das gleiche Problem? 

Weil ich die nächsten 2 Wochen nicht im Land bin wollte ich "durchfalten", das wird nun wohl leider nix. 

Edit:
Ich hab den Übeltäter ausfindig machen können, es ist die lahme Leitung (12kB upload).
Mit dem Handy (~200kB Upload) funktioniert es ohne Probleme.


----------



## Loetkolben666 (17. Mai 2013)

Was man so raus drückt wenn man nur etwas an der Taktschraube dreht. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abductee (17. Mai 2013)

Das funktioniert halbwegs wenn du für jede Karte einen Kern abzweigst?
Auslastung?


----------



## Loetkolben666 (17. Mai 2013)

Wie es mit CPU auf 12 aussieht wollte ich noch testen. Die auslastung siehst du rechts im Gadget sind ca. 85% bei der CPU.


----------



## Abductee (17. Mai 2013)

Ich mein ob das halbwegs stabil ist mit der Kernzuteilung.
Oder springt das sehr hin und her?


----------



## Loetkolben666 (17. Mai 2013)

Ich versteh nicht ganz was du meinst? 
Hilft dir das?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Angenommen die ersten sechs Graphen sind die richtigen Kerne und die folgenden Graphen die virtuellen, dann springt da nix.
Oder?


----------



## Muschkote (17. Mai 2013)

Ich meine, dass im Taskmanager die Reihenfolge Kern-HT-Kern_HT.. ist.
Aber selbst wenn sieht das doch ganz gut aus. Da ist noch reichlich Luft.


----------



## picar81_4711 (18. Mai 2013)

Abductee schrieb:


> Ich mein ob das halbwegs stabil ist mit der Kernzuteilung.
> Oder springt das sehr hin und her?


Also ich hab es nie geschafft, das es ganz stabil war....es sprang immer noch etwas hin und her....wahrscheinlich auch wegen HT.


----------



## sc59 (18. Mai 2013)

Mit Process Lasso dem (jedem) corex17 einen kern zuweisen läuft super .


----------



## wolf7 (18. Mai 2013)

da ja nun bald sommer wird und ich scho zum ersten mal wieder >25°C im Zimmer hatte, wollte ich mal wissen, ob jemand von euch nen gutes Tool kennt, mit dem ich ressourcen sparend die Temperaturen von meinem PC via Remote überwachen kann. Hab aktuell Coretemp + VCtemp Programm laufen, aber VCTemp ist einfach nur unfassbar hässlich. Das Programm muss nix anderes überwachen als die cpu temperatur.


----------



## Abductee (18. Mai 2013)

Fanspeed kann dir so was über Email reporten.
Da kann man unter anderem Regeln erstellen das er dir zum Beispiel bei einer zu hohen CPU-Temperatur eine Email schreibt.
Ich glaub es geht auch das dir x-Mal am Tag eine Email mit der aktuellen Temp. schreibt.


----------



## mattinator (18. Mai 2013)

OpenHardwareMonitor (Open Hardware Monitor - Core temp, fan speed and voltages in a free software gadget) hat einen Web-Server integriert, sieht nicht verkehrt aus:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wolf7 (18. Mai 2013)

mhm also speedfan weiß ich net, die Funktion bräuchte ich eher wenn ich mal für längere Zeit unterwegs bin, aktuell suche ich eher was, dass die mir direkt aktuell und ohne mail anzeigt. Zu Openhardware Monitor: geht der webserver bei dir von nem anderen PC? weil bei mir irgendwie nicht, nur direkt auf dem wo es drauf läuft. Hab auch schon ne manuelle Ausnahmeregel in der Windows Firewall eingestellt, aber iwi bekomm ich keine Verbindung.

edit: okay, des Teil versteht sich nur absolut nicht mit der Windows Firewall, nur wenn ich die ausschalte gehts, obwohl ich eig ne Ausnahmeregel gemacht hab. Da ich die aber nicht deaktivieren will, fällt das Prog wohl auch flach. Liegt vermutlich in irgendeiner Form daran, dass es nicht installiert wird.


----------



## mattinator (18. Mai 2013)

wolf7 schrieb:


> okay, des Teil versteht sich nur absolut nicht mit der Windows Firewall, nur wenn ich die ausschalte gehts, obwohl ich eig ne Ausnahmeregel gemacht hab. Da ich die aber nicht deaktivieren will, fällt das Prog wohl auch flach. Liegt vermutlich in irgendeiner Form daran, dass es nicht installiert wird.


 
Einfach neue eingehende Firewall-Regel für default TCP/IP-Port 8085 von OpenHardwareMonitor (oder anderen konfigurierbaren) erstellen (nicht für das Programm selbst !), dann funzt es auch (habe ich gerade in lokalen Netz getestet). Für den Zugriff über's Web musst Du natürlich noch den entsprechen Port noch im DSL-Router freigeben.


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wolf7 (18. Mai 2013)

mattinator schrieb:


> Einfach neue eingehende Firewall-Regel für default TCP/IP-Port 8085 von OpenHardwareMonitor (oder anderen konfigurierbaren) erstellen (nicht für das Programm selbst !), dann funzt es auch (habe ich gerade in lokalen Netz getestet). Für den Zugriff über's Web musst Du natürlich noch den entsprechen Port noch im DSL-Router freigeben.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 
mh man lernt nie aus. ich wusste gar net, dass man bei der Windows 7 firewall so was überhaupt einstellen kann. Aber danke jetzt gehts. Bin trotzdem immer noch für andere vorschläge offen. Zum Beispiel ein tool, was die Temperatur ganz schick und kompakt in der Taskleiste anzeigt oder so. Hab mir schon überlegt, wie schwer es sein kann, so was selber zu schreiben. Mir reicht ja ne App die nur im lokalen Netzwerk funktioniert...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Mai 2013)

wolf7 schrieb:


> Zum Beispiel ein tool, was die Temperatur ganz schick und kompakt in der Taskleiste anzeigt oder so.


Speedfan kann das bzw. du kannst einstellen welche Temp in der Taskleiste angezeigt wird.


----------



## wolf7 (18. Mai 2013)

aber doch nur die Temperaturen von dem PC, auf dem speedfan gerade läuft. Ich will ja die Temperatur vom folding PC aufm Notebook in der Taskleiste sehen


----------



## mattinator (19. Mai 2013)

HWMonitor PRO kann das: HWMonitor PRO - CPUID - System & hardware benchmark, monitoring, reporting. Ist allerdings kostenpflichtig (HWMonitor PRO - CPUID - System & hardware benchmark, monitoring, reporting), wobei ich in Deinem Fall denke, dass es das Geld wert wäre.

EDIT: Hier habe ich noch einen interessanten Ansatz gefunden: http://www.hmonitor.com/German/.


----------



## wolf7 (19. Mai 2013)

mattinator schrieb:


> HWMonitor PRO kann das: HWMonitor PRO - CPUID - System & hardware benchmark, monitoring, reporting. Ist allerdings kostenpflichtig (HWMonitor PRO - CPUID - System & hardware benchmark, monitoring, reporting), wobei ich in Deinem Fall denke, dass es das Geld wert wäre.
> 
> EDIT: Hier habe ich noch einen interessanten Ansatz gefunden: Hardware sensors monitor para Windows 95/98/NT/2000.


 
danke, wusste gar net, dass es von HWMonitor ne pro Version gibt. Beim zweiten Prog, hab ich allerdings nix in der Hinsicht gefunden. HWMonitor PRO scheint aber genau das zu können, was ich brauche.


----------



## mattinator (19. Mai 2013)

wolf7 schrieb:


> Beim zweiten Prog, hab ich allerdings nix in der Hinsicht gefunden.


Der Hardware sensors monitor "exportiert" Sensordaten an Windows Boardmittel (perfmon / Leistungsüberwachung), die damit auch remote auf anderen Rechnern zugreifbar sind:


> Das Bild unten zeigt den *W2K PerfMon* Chart, mit CPU-Last           (rot)           CPU-Temperatur           (grün)           welcher mit *Hmonitor* auf einem *entfernten Server  * aufgezeichnet wurde.
> http://www.hmonitor.com/perfmon.png


Inwieweit diese Sensoren dann von Programmen zugegriffen / im Tray dargestellt werden können, könnte man mit der Trial-Version einfach mal testen oder man benutzt dann das Sidebar-Gadget: http://www.hmonitor.com/hmgadget.zip.


----------



## wolf7 (19. Mai 2013)

mh ach hw Monitor reicht mir vorerst^^ die 20€ hab ich dann auch noch für das Programm. Ist auch echt simpel, glaub nur net, dass das über die lokalen Netzwerkgrenzen hinaus funktioniert.

edit: mit dem x6 1090T folden hier doch auch einige oder? wie waren denn so die Grenzwerte bei dem? weil ich hab jetzt bei 24°C Raumtemperatur bereits 63°C bzw. bei den einzelnen Cores 53,5°C. ICh möhte net wissen, wie das bei voraussichtlichen 30°C Raumtemperatur ausschaut...


----------



## Abductee (19. Mai 2013)

+6°C


----------



## wolf7 (19. Mai 2013)

Abductee schrieb:


> +6°C


 
genau das befürchte ich und ich dachte 69°C sind zu viel, weil aktuell skaliert der ziemlich gut mit der Raumtemperatur.


----------



## Abductee (19. Mai 2013)

Was hast du da für einen Kühler drauf?


----------



## wolf7 (19. Mai 2013)

Abductee schrieb:


> Was hast du da für einen Kühler drauf?


 
nen Scythe Big Shuriken (Rev 1) + eLoop 120mm Lüfter, welcher scho glaub ich mit maximaler Drehzahl läuft. btw. das ding darf ja nur 62°C warm werden? Da bin ich ja schon drüber oder gelten die 62°C für die einzelnen Kerne?


----------



## Abductee (19. Mai 2013)

Ich glaub die 62°C gelten für Tcase (der Heatspreader), die maximale Kerntemperatur liegt normalerweise höher.
Bis 70°C sollte es noch OK sein.

Du kannst dir ja mal überlegen ob du nicht auf einen Thermalright Macho aufrüsten möchtest.
http://geizhals.at/de/thermalright-hr-02-macho-rev-a-bw-a830474.html


----------



## wolf7 (19. Mai 2013)

nope, das wird nix, wenn ich einem anderen User vertrauen kann, dann darf der Kühler maximal 12cm hoch sein. Deswegen fallen ja auch Towerkühler im allgemeinen flach.


----------



## Abductee (19. Mai 2013)

Empfehlenswert sind auch die hier:
Produktvergleich Prolimatech Samuel 17 Kühlkörper, Noctua NH-L12, Noctua NH-C12P SE14 | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Amigafan (19. Mai 2013)

wolf7 schrieb:


> nope, das wird nix, wenn ich einem anderen User vertrauen kann, dann darf der Kühler maximal 12cm hoch sein. Deswegen fallen ja auch Towerkühler im allgemeinen flach.


 

Liegt die "Höhenbegrenzung" des CPU-Kühlers am Gehäuse oder gibt es noch andere "Hindernisse"?


----------



## wolf7 (19. Mai 2013)

Abductee schrieb:


> Empfehlenswert sind auch die hier:
> Produktvergleich Prolimatech Samuel 17 Kühlkörper, Noctua NH-L12, Noctua NH-C12P SE14 | Geizhals Deutschland


 
mh den linken könnte ich mir mal anschauen, der rechte ist definitiv zu groß und bei dem in der Mitte bin ich mir unsicher. Frage ist nur, ob der linke so viel besser kühlen wird...

edit: was ich so gelesen hab, ist der linke nur unwesentlich stärker als der big shurikan von daher lohnen die 30€ nicht, ich mach erst mal die WLP neu und versuch das Teil noch ein wenig zu undervolten


----------



## wolf7 (19. Mai 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Liegt die "Höhenbegrenzung" des CPU-Kühlers am Gehäuse oder gibt es noch andere "Hindernisse"?


 
im Wesentlichen ist es die Höhenbegrenzung, da dann das Netzteil kommt. Ich würde schätzen das Netzteil ragt 1-2cm über meinen scythe big shurikan hinaus, welcher 125mm lang und breit ist. wenn er allerdings zu breit wird, kommt dann auch mit der ram und ein Sata Controller mit ins Spiel. Deswegen darf er auch net viel breiter sein. Na mal schauen, er war auch weng verstaubt, vllt hat das Putzen und erneuern der WLP ja was gebracht. Lass den jetzt mal nen Stündchen falten um ähnliche Verhältnisse herzustellen. nach 5-10 Minuten hat er 57 bzw. 51°C, also schon ein bisschen weniger bei 24,5°C Raumteperatur.

edit: hatte dort schon mal paar Bilder gepostet, geht halt leider recht eng in dem Case zu. da ich auch noch haufen Platten hab, ist der Kabelsalat perfekt. Obwohl der CPU Kühler eh weng abgesetzt steht, weswegen das eig net weiter stören dürfte.


----------



## Abductee (19. Mai 2013)

Der große Noctua ist mit Lüfter 114mm hoch.
Wenn du 120mm Platz hast, passt das doch.


----------



## wolf7 (19. Mai 2013)

Abductee schrieb:


> Der große Noctua ist mit Lüfter 114mm hoch.
> Wenn du 120mm Platz hast, passt das doch.


 
hab gerade noch mal selber nachgemessen. mit dem eloop ist der big shurikan 71mm hoch und bis zum Netzteil hat der noch 3,5-4cm Platz. Rechnerisch komme ich mit 4cm auf 11,1cm maximale Höhe. Das wird zu knapp. Selbst wenn es 4,5cm wären, würde das einfach zu knapp werden. Wenn dann stände also nur der kleinere zur Diskussion. Der scheint aber auch nur für 95W TDP CPUs ausgelegt zu sein. Noctua.at - sound-optimised premium components "Designed in Austria"! Aber wieso bitte schön kann der eine 130W Intel CPU kühlen, aber bei einer 125W AMD CPU wird zu Vorsicht geraten Gilt die Mathe bei Prozessoren etwa nicht mehr oder ist die Aussage 130W>125W falsch? mh könnte natürlich auch daran liegen, dass AMD CPUs iwi immer nicht so heiß werden dürfen... egal, die Montage wird eh ein Traum, da zu meinem Board definitiv keine Backplane dazu ist und der big shuriken die auch nicht braucht, ganz im Gegensatz zum Noctua.


----------



## PAUI (19. Mai 2013)

Also ich hatte den 1090T auf 4 GHz am laufen mit nem Thermalright Macho und ich war da noch nicht im Temperatur Limit.


----------



## Abductee (19. Mai 2013)

Der Macho ist von der Preis/Leistung auch abbartig gut.
Halbwegs niedrige Top-Blower mit guter Kühlleistung sind leider relativ rar.
Produktvergleich Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev. B (SCBSK-2100), Noctua NH-L12, Prolimatech Samuel 17 Kühlkörper, Noctua NH-C14 | Geizhals Deutschland

Für einen 24h Betrieb find ich persönlich einen Top-Blower ja auch besser als einen Tower.
Die Spannungswandler rundherum um den Sockel haben dadurch eine deutlich niedrigere Temperatur.
Der Noctua, Phantek und EKL sind sicher die Speerspitze bei den Top-Blowern.


----------



## PAUI (19. Mai 2013)

ich glaube ich kam damals auf 56C° alle Lüfter Max, bei 4,00 GHz 1,368V per K10stat.


----------



## wolf7 (19. Mai 2013)

das Problem ist auch, dass ich in meinem Gehäuse, wie auf dem Bild zu erkennen ist, quasi keine Chance hab, einen ordentlichen Luftstrom zustande zu bekommen. Hab da zwar hinten nochn Lüfter mit drin, aber ob der da wirklich was bringt... Allgemein ist das Case eig viel zu klein für 9 Platten + nem x6, der dauerhaft mit 100% läuft.


----------



## mattinator (19. Mai 2013)

wolf7 schrieb:


> Allgemein ist das Case eig viel zu klein für 9 Platten + nem x6, der dauerhaft mit 100% läuft.


 Ist ja auch ein bisschen arg eng (http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...her-eure-folding-home-pcs-34.html#post4800753). Schon mal über 'nen Ersatz nachgedacht ?


----------



## wolf7 (19. Mai 2013)

mattinator schrieb:


> Ist ja auch ein bisschen arg eng (http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...her-eure-folding-home-pcs-34.html#post4800753). Schon mal über 'nen Ersatz nachgedacht ?



nachgedacht ja, aber habs eig aktuell nicht vor. Ich schreib nur noch meinem Diplom fertig und wenn das Ende des Jahres abgeschlossen ist und ich in ne eigene Wohnung ziehe, gibts nen ordentlichen neue PC. Was ich dann mit der alten Hardware mache, mal schauen. Vllt nen reinen Linux Folder oder so. Bis dahin muss der aber reichen, deswegen überlege ich ja auch, ob der mir noch mal ne 50€ Investition wert ist für nen neuen Kühler.


----------



## Amigafan (19. Mai 2013)

wolf7 schrieb:


> . . .
> Aber  wieso bitte schön kann der eine 130W Intel CPU kühlen, aber bei einer  125W AMD CPU wird zu Vorsicht geraten Gilt die Mathe bei  Prozessoren etwa nicht mehr oder ist die Aussage 130W>125W falsch? mh  könnte natürlich auch daran liegen, dass AMD CPUs iwi immer nicht so  heiß werden dürfen... egal, die Montage wird eh ein Traum, da zu meinem  Board definitiv keine Backplane dazu ist und der big shuriken die auch  nicht braucht, ganz im Gegensatz zum Noctua.




Wenn man so will, stimmt diese Betrachtung: Intel 130W ungleich AMD 125W schon irgendwie.  

Beides sind zwar Angaben zur max. TDP, aber AMD erreicht diese im "Normalbetrieb" eher als Intel-CPU´s.
Als bestes Beispiel sei der i7 3820 mit 130W TDP genannt - im Normalbetrieb bleibt es bei einer Leistungsaufnahme von unter 100W bei Auslastung aller Cores (auch nachzulesen in diversen Tests) und erst bei Übertaktung überschreitet die CPU 100W Leistungsaufnahme . . . 




Abductee schrieb:


> Der Macho ist von der Preis/Leistung auch abbartig gut.
> Halbwegs niedrige Top-Blower mit guter Kühlleistung sind leider relativ rar.
> Produktvergleich Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev. B (SCBSK-2100), Noctua NH-L12, Prolimatech Samuel 17 Kühlkörper, Noctua NH-C14 | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> ...




Eine Anmerkung dazu:

Für den NH-C14 kann ich Deine Aussage bestätigen - er ermöglichte mir, einen 2700K auf einem AsRock Z68 Pro3-M mit 4,3GHz faltstabil zu betreiben - auch bei Umgebungstemperaturen von mehr als 30°.
Wenn ich dabei den oberen Lüfter wegließe, ergäbe sich eine Höhe von 130mm - er passt damit - bei etwas geringerer Kühlleistung - in fast jedes Gehäuse . . . 
Nur eben nicht in dieses "Spezielle"


----------



## wolf7 (19. Mai 2013)

nen Kumpel hat für seine Intel CPU wie so ne Art Mini Wakü. gibt es so was net auch für AMD? Glaub da war auch kein Wasser sondern flüssiges Metall oder so drin. Obwohl das ding bestimmt ziemlich teuer war...


----------



## Abductee (19. Mai 2013)

Die Firma ist pleitegegangen.

Alternativ dazu gibts noch die normalen Kompaktwaküs:
http://geizhals.at/de/?cmp=907195&cmp=891934&cmp=895131&cmp=910813&cmp=847402&cmp=847405


----------



## MessmakerOC (20. Mai 2013)

Wo wir hier schon gerade mal beim 1090T sind...

Ich hab da ein Problem mit meinen, denn komischer Weise seit ich ein neues Board habe (A970-UD3) kann ich die Temperatur der CPU nicht mehr auslesen.
Bis jetzt habe ich es nur mit Core Temp probiert, kenne aber auch keine Alternativen.


----------



## Abductee (20. Mai 2013)

HWiNFO64 Download
Probier das mal.
(Die portable Version musst du nicht installieren)


----------



## Thosch (20. Mai 2013)

Und ich verweise *extrem *gerne immer wieder mal auf ...  ... -->  SIV - System Information Viewer 
... was übrigens viel mehr kann, bzw anzeigt als die *extrem *schnöde Temp ...  ...
http://rh-software.com/


----------



## MessmakerOC (20. Mai 2013)

Danke Abductee! 
Vor allem die Menge an Daten


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Mai 2013)

.... ist noch jemand am Leben??

über 24 Stunden kein Post


----------



## picar81_4711 (21. Mai 2013)

Ja freilich! Teste gerade meinen letzten Ramriegel vom 2687W, bis jetzt ohne Fehler....vielleicht gehts ja wieder.....manchmal muss man einfach nur die Rams neu stecken....


----------



## Amigafan (21. Mai 2013)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> .... ist noch jemand am Leben??
> 
> . . .



Ja - Keiner . . .     - oder doch Niemand??
Mist - ich verwechsel die beiden immer


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Mai 2013)

Was soll den geschrieben werden wenn man faltechnisch nichts zu berichten hat? 

Soll ich schreiben daß wir über Pfingsten im Schwarzwald am BMW K 1600-Treffen waren?


----------



## Thosch (22. Mai 2013)

...  ... nöö ...  ...


----------



## Abductee (22. Mai 2013)

Hatten wir das Thema nicht schonmal das wir in dein Topcase einen Faltrechner einbauen wollten?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Meine bessere Hälfte und ich 

Falls jemand noch ein paar Bilder mehr sehen möchte > BMW-K-Forum - Schwarzwald - K 1600 Treffen - 2013 - BMW-Motorrad-Bilder.de - Michael Bense - OSM62



@Abductee: Ja, hatten wir mal.


----------



## Abductee (22. Mai 2013)

Wo ist der Team-Aufkleber am Motorrad?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Mai 2013)

Hab keinen unbenutzten mehr (am Twizy hat es auch keinen).


----------



## moboKiller (22. Mai 2013)

Juhu mein i7-2600 is aus dr RMA samt GTX550Ti war aber auch n Krampf nur mit ner 6k PPD zu Falten insgesamt 22k machen da schon was mehr her und mein P4 630 fängt auch bald an zu Falten @ 3.2GHz


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Mai 2013)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Hab keinen unbenutzten mehr (am Twizy hat es auch keinen).



Kriegst dann noch einen von mir


----------



## MessmakerOC (23. Mai 2013)

Ich hab nen Problem mit meiner WU. Weiß jemand was da los ist? (Bild angefügt)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wolf7 (23. Mai 2013)

MessmakerOC schrieb:


> Ich hab nen Problem mit meiner WU. Weiß jemand was da los ist? (Bild angefügt)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
da wirst du scho mal den log hier posten bzw reinkopieren müssen (bestenfalls im spoiler tag). Weil ich glaub anhand dieses Bildes kann dir niemand wirklich weiterhelfen...


----------



## MessmakerOC (23. Mai 2013)

Hier ist der Log



Spoiler



*********************** Log Started 2013-05-23T12:46:33Z ***********************
12:46:33:************************* Folding@home Client *************************
12:46:33:      Website: Folding@home
12:46:33:    Copyright: (c) 2009-2013 Stanford University
12:46:33:       Author: Joseph Coffland <joseph@cauldrondevelopment.com>
12:46:33:         Args: 
12:46:33:       Config: C:/Users/Marcus/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/config.xml
12:46:33:******************************** Build ********************************
12:46:33:      Version: 7.3.6
12:46:33:         Date: Feb 18 2013
12:46:33:         Time: 15:25:17
12:46:33:      SVN Rev: 3923
12:46:33:       Branch: fah/trunk/client
12:46:33:     Compiler: Intel(R) C++ MSVC 1500 mode 1200
12:46:33:      Options: /TP /nologo /EHa /Qdiag-disable:4297,4103,1786,279 /Ox -arch:SSE
12:46:33:               /QaxSSE2,SSE3,SSSE3,SSE4.1,SSE4.2 /Qopenmp /Qrestrict /MT /Qmkl
12:46:33:     Platform: win32 XP
12:46:33:         Bits: 32
12:46:33:         Mode: Release
12:46:33:******************************* System ********************************
12:46:33:          CPU: AMD Phenom(tm) II X6 1090T Processor
12:46:33:       CPU ID: AuthenticAMD Family 16 Model 10 Stepping 0
12:46:33:         CPUs: 6
12:46:33:       Memory: 7.25GiB
12:46:33:  Free Memory: 5.54GiB
12:46:33:      Threads: WINDOWS_THREADS
12:46:33:  Has Battery: false
12:46:33:   On Battery: false
12:46:33:   UTC offset: 2
12:46:33:          PID: 3020
12:46:33:          CWD: C:/Users/Marcus/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient
12:46:33:           OS: Windows 7 Professional
12:46:33:      OS Arch: AMD64
12:46:33:         GPUs: 1
12:46:33:        GPU 0: ATI:4 Cayman PRO [AMD Radeon 6900 Series]
12:46:33:         CUDA: Not detected
12:46:33:Win32 Service: false
12:46:33:***********************************************************************
12:46:33:<config>
12:46:33:  <!-- Folding Core -->
12:46:33:  <checkpoint v='3'/>
12:46:33:
12:46:33:  <!-- Folding Slot Configuration -->
12:46:33:  <power v='full'/>
12:46:33:
12:46:33:  <!-- Network -->
12:46:33:  <proxy v=':8080'/>
12:46:33:
12:46:33:  <!-- User Information -->
12:46:33:  <passkey v='********************************'/>
12:46:33:  <team v='70335'/>
12:46:33:  <user v='Messmaker'/>
12:46:33:
12:46:33:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
12:46:33:  <slot id='1' type='CPU'>
12:46:33:    <cpus v='-1'/>
12:46:33:  </slot>
12:46:33:</config>
12:46:33:Trying to access database...
12:46:33:Successfully acquired database lock
12:46:33:Enabled folding slot 01: READY cpu:6
12:46:33:WU00:FS01:Starting
12:46:33:WU00:FS01:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Marcus/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/Core_a3.fah/FahCore_a3.exe -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 703 -lifeline 3020 -checkpoint 3 -np 6
12:46:33:WU00:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 3788
12:46:33:WU00:FS01:Core PID:3872
12:46:33:WU00:FS01:FahCore 0xa3 started
12:46:33:WU00:FS01:0xa3:
12:46:33:WU00:FS01:0xa3:*------------------------------*
12:46:33:WU00:FS01:0xa3:Folding@Home Gromacs SMP Core
12:46:33:WU00:FS01:0xa3:Version 2.27 (Dec. 15, 2010)
12:46:33:WU00:FS01:0xa3:
12:46:33:WU00:FS01:0xa3reparing to commence simulation
12:46:33:WU00:FS01:0xa3:- Ensuring status. Please wait.
12:46:43:WU00:FS01:0xa3:- Looking at optimizations...
12:46:43:WU00:FS01:0xa3:- Working with standard loops on this execution.
12:46:43:WU00:FS01:0xa3:- Previous termination of core was improper.
12:46:43:WU00:FS01:0xa3:- Files status OK
12:46:43:WU00:FS01:0xa3:- Expanded 3815788 -> 4169428 (decompressed 109.2 percent)
12:46:43:WU00:FS01:0xa3:Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=3815788 data_size=4169428, decompressed_data_size=4169428 diff=0
12:46:43:WU00:FS01:0xa3:- Digital signature verified
12:46:43:WU00:FS01:0xa3:
12:46:43:WU00:FS01:0xa3roject: 6099 (Run 6, Clone 35, Gen 378)
12:46:43:WU00:FS01:0xa3:
12:46:43:WU00:FS01:0xa3:Entering M.D.
12:46:49:WU00:FS01:0xa3:Using Gromacs checkpoints
12:46:49:WU00:FS01:0xa3:Mapping NT from 6 to 6 
12:46:49:WU00:FS01:0xa3:Gromacs cannot continue further.
12:46:49:WU00:FS01:0xa3:Going to send back what have done -- stepsTotalG=0
12:46:49:WU00:FS01:0xa3:Work fraction=0.0000 steps=0.
12:46:53:WU00:FS01:0xa3:logfile size=15603 infoLength=15603 edr=0 trr=23
12:46:53:WU00:FS01:0xa3:logfile size: 15603 info=15603 bed=0 hdr=23
12:46:53:WU00:FS01:0xa3:- Writing 16139 bytes of core data to disk...
12:46:53:WU00:FS01:0xa3one: 15627 -> 5032 (compressed to 32.2 percent)
12:46:53:WU00:FS01:0xa3:  ... Done.
12:46:54:WU00:FS01:0xa3:
12:46:54:WU00:FS01:0xa3:Folding@home Core Shutdown: UNSTABLE_MACHINE
12:46:54:WARNING:WU00:FS01:FahCore returned: UNSTABLE_MACHINE (122 = 0x7a)
12:46:54:WU00:FS01:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:6099 run:6 clone:35 gen:378 core:0xa3 unit:0x000001e10a3b1e594e88a0728884bcbc
12:46:54:WU00:FS01:Uploading 5.41KiB to 128.143.231.202
12:46:54:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 128.143.231.202:8080
12:46:54:WU01:FS01:Connecting to assign3.stanford.edu:8080
12:46:54:WU00:FS01:Upload complete
12:46:54:WU00:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
12:46:54:WU00:FS01:Cleaning up
12:46:55:WU01:FS01:News: Welcome to Folding@Home
12:46:55:WU01:FS01:Assigned to work server 128.143.231.202
12:46:55:WU01:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: READY cpu:6 from 128.143.231.202
12:46:55:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 128.143.231.202:8080
12:46:57:WU01:FS01ownloading 3.67MiB
12:47:00:WU01:FS01ownload complete
12:47:00:WU01:FS01:Received Unit: id:01 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:8585 run:0 clone:6 gen:27 core:0xa3 unit:0x000001590a3b1e5951226131114e5c19
12:47:00:WU01:FS01:Starting
12:47:00:WU01:FS01:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Marcus/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/Core_a3.fah/FahCore_a3.exe -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 703 -lifeline 3020 -checkpoint 3 -np 6
12:47:00:WU01:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 5372
12:47:00:WU01:FS01:Core PID:5384
12:47:00:WU01:FS01:FahCore 0xa3 started
12:47:00:WU01:FS01:0xa3:
12:47:00:WU01:FS01:0xa3:*------------------------------*
12:47:00:WU01:FS01:0xa3:Folding@Home Gromacs SMP Core
12:47:00:WU01:FS01:0xa3:Version 2.27 (Dec. 15, 2010)
12:47:00:WU01:FS01:0xa3:
12:47:00:WU01:FS01:0xa3reparing to commence simulation
12:47:00:WU01:FS01:0xa3:- Looking at optimizations...
12:47:00:WU01:FS01:0xa3:- Created dyn
12:47:00:WU01:FS01:0xa3:- Files status OK
12:47:00:WU01:FS01:0xa3:- Expanded 3852219 -> 4394668 (decompressed 114.0 percent)
12:47:00:WU01:FS01:0xa3:Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=3852219 data_size=4394668, decompressed_data_size=4394668 diff=0
12:47:00:WU01:FS01:0xa3:- Digital signature verified
12:47:00:WU01:FS01:0xa3:
12:47:00:WU01:FS01:0xa3roject: 8585 (Run 0, Clone 6, Gen 27)
12:47:00:WU01:FS01:0xa3:
12:47:00:WU01:FS01:0xa3:Assembly optimizations on if available.
12:47:00:WU01:FS01:0xa3:Entering M.D.
12:47:07:WU01:FS01:0xa3:Mapping NT from 6 to 6 
12:47:07:WU01:FS01:0xa3:Gromacs cannot continue further.
12:47:07:WU01:FS01:0xa3:Going to send back what have done -- stepsTotalG=0
12:47:07:WU01:FS01:0xa3:Work fraction=0.0000 steps=0.
12:47:11:WU01:FS01:0xa3:Warning: problem accessing logfile 01/wudata_01.log: file not found. status=-2
12:47:11:WU01:FS01:0xa3:logfile size=1048576 infoLength=0 edr=12817214 trr=23
12:47:11:WU01:FS01:0xa3:logfile size: 1048576 info=0 bed=12817214 hdr=23
12:47:11:WU01:FS01:0xa3:Warning: Core could not open logfile 01/wudata_01.log; steps completed=0.
12:47:11:WU01:FS01:0xa3:- Writing 1049112 bytes of core data to disk...
12:47:11:WU01:FS01:0xa3one: 1048600 -> 86 (compressed to 0.0 percent)
12:47:11:WU01:FS01:0xa3:  ... Done.
12:47:11:WU01:FS01:0xa3:
12:47:11:WU01:FS01:0xa3:Folding@home Core Shutdown: UNSTABLE_MACHINE
12:47:11:WARNING:WU01:FS01:FahCore returned: UNSTABLE_MACHINE (122 = 0x7a)
12:47:11:WU01:FS01:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:8585 run:0 clone:6 gen:27 core:0xa3 unit:0x000001590a3b1e5951226131114e5c19
12:47:11:WU01:FS01:Uploading 598B to 128.143.231.202
12:47:11:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 128.143.231.202:8080
12:47:11:WU00:FS01:Connecting to assign3.stanford.edu:8080
12:47:11:WU01:FS01:Upload complete
12:47:11:WU01:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
12:47:11:WU01:FS01:Cleaning up
12:47:12:WU00:FS01:News: Welcome to Folding@Home
12:47:12:WU00:FS01:Assigned to work server 128.143.231.202
12:47:12:WU00:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: READY cpu:6 from 128.143.231.202
12:47:12:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 128.143.231.202:8080
12:47:13:WU00:FS01ownloading 3.67MiB
12:47:16:WU00:FS01ownload complete
12:47:16:WU00:FS01:Received Unit: id:00 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:8579 run:0 clone:8 gen:33 core:0xa3 unit:0x000001590a3b1e59512260983a79aac1
12:47:16:WU00:FS01:Starting
12:47:16:WU00:FS01:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Marcus/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/Core_a3.fah/FahCore_a3.exe -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 703 -lifeline 3020 -checkpoint 3 -np 6
12:47:16:WU00:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 5848
12:47:16:WU00:FS01:Core PID:5860
12:47:16:WU00:FS01:FahCore 0xa3 started
12:47:17:WU00:FS01:0xa3:
12:47:17:WU00:FS01:0xa3:*------------------------------*
12:47:17:WU00:FS01:0xa3:Folding@Home Gromacs SMP Core
12:47:17:WU00:FS01:0xa3:Version 2.27 (Dec. 15, 2010)
12:47:17:WU00:FS01:0xa3:
12:47:17:WU00:FS01:0xa3reparing to commence simulation
12:47:17:WU00:FS01:0xa3:- Looking at optimizations...
12:47:17:WU00:FS01:0xa3:- Created dyn
12:47:17:WU00:FS01:0xa3:- Files status OK
12:47:17:WU00:FS01:0xa3:- Expanded 3847831 -> 4375408 (decompressed 113.7 percent)
12:47:17:WU00:FS01:0xa3:Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=3847831 data_size=4375408, decompressed_data_size=4375408 diff=0
12:47:17:WU00:FS01:0xa3:- Digital signature verified
12:47:17:WU00:FS01:0xa3:
12:47:17:WU00:FS01:0xa3roject: 8579 (Run 0, Clone 8, Gen 33)
12:47:17:WU00:FS01:0xa3:
12:47:17:WU00:FS01:0xa3:Assembly optimizations on if available.
12:47:17:WU00:FS01:0xa3:Entering M.D.
12:47:23:WU00:FS01:0xa3:Mapping NT from 6 to 6 
12:47:23:WU00:FS01:0xa3:Gromacs cannot continue further.
12:47:23:WU00:FS01:0xa3:Going to send back what have done -- stepsTotalG=0
12:47:23:WU00:FS01:0xa3:Work fraction=0.0000 steps=0.
12:47:27:WU00:FS01:0xa3:Warning: problem accessing logfile 00/wudata_01.log: file not found. status=-2
12:47:27:WU00:FS01:0xa3:logfile size=1048576 infoLength=0 edr=12817214 trr=23
12:47:27:WU00:FS01:0xa3:logfile size: 1048576 info=0 bed=12817214 hdr=23
12:47:27:WU00:FS01:0xa3:Warning: Core could not open logfile 00/wudata_01.log; steps completed=0.
12:47:27:WU00:FS01:0xa3:- Writing 1049112 bytes of core data to disk...
12:47:27:WU00:FS01:0xa3one: 1048600 -> 86 (compressed to 0.0 percent)
12:47:27:WU00:FS01:0xa3:  ... Done.
12:47:27:WU00:FS01:0xa3:
12:47:27:WU00:FS01:0xa3:Folding@home Core Shutdown: UNSTABLE_MACHINE
12:47:27:WARNING:WU00:FS01:FahCore returned: UNSTABLE_MACHINE (122 = 0x7a)
12:47:27:WU00:FS01:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:8579 run:0 clone:8 gen:33 core:0xa3 unit:0x000001590a3b1e59512260983a79aac1
12:47:27:WU00:FS01:Uploading 598B to 128.143.231.202
12:47:27:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 128.143.231.202:8080
12:47:28:WU00:FS01:Upload complete
12:47:28:WU00:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
12:47:28:WU00:FS01:Cleaning up
12:47:28:WU01:FS01:Connecting to assign3.stanford.edu:8080
12:47:28:WU01:FS01:News: Welcome to Folding@Home
12:47:28:WU01:FS01:Assigned to work server 128.143.231.202
12:47:28:WU01:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: READY cpu:6 from 128.143.231.202
12:47:28:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 128.143.231.202:8080
12:47:30:WU01:FS01ownloading 3.67MiB
12:47:33:WU01:FS01ownload complete
12:47:33:WU01:FS01:Received Unit: id:01 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:8566 run:0 clone:4 gen:29 core:0xa3 unit:0x000001580a3b1e5951224c0e1e307937
12:47:33:WU01:FS01:Starting
12:47:33:WU01:FS01:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Marcus/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/Core_a3.fah/FahCore_a3.exe -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 703 -lifeline 3020 -checkpoint 3 -np 6
12:47:33:WU01:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 5168
12:47:33:WU01:FS01:Core PID:3792
12:47:33:WU01:FS01:FahCore 0xa3 started
12:47:34:WU01:FS01:0xa3:
12:47:34:WU01:FS01:0xa3:*------------------------------*
12:47:34:WU01:FS01:0xa3:Folding@Home Gromacs SMP Core
12:47:34:WU01:FS01:0xa3:Version 2.27 (Dec. 15, 2010)
12:47:34:WU01:FS01:0xa3:
12:47:34:WU01:FS01:0xa3reparing to commence simulation
12:47:34:WU01:FS01:0xa3:- Looking at optimizations...
12:47:34:WU01:FS01:0xa3:- Created dyn
12:47:34:WU01:FS01:0xa3:- Files status OK
12:47:34:WU01:FS01:0xa3:- Expanded 3850491 -> 4392332 (decompressed 114.0 percent)
12:47:34:WU01:FS01:0xa3:Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=3850491 data_size=4392332, decompressed_data_size=4392332 diff=0
12:47:34:WU01:FS01:0xa3:- Digital signature verified
12:47:34:WU01:FS01:0xa3:
12:47:34:WU01:FS01:0xa3roject: 8566 (Run 0, Clone 4, Gen 29)
12:47:34:WU01:FS01:0xa3:
12:47:34:WU01:FS01:0xa3:Assembly optimizations on if available.
12:47:34:WU01:FS01:0xa3:Entering M.D.
12:47:40:WU01:FS01:0xa3:Mapping NT from 6 to 6 
12:47:40:WU01:FS01:0xa3:Gromacs cannot continue further.
12:47:40:WU01:FS01:0xa3:Going to send back what have done -- stepsTotalG=0
12:47:40:WU01:FS01:0xa3:Work fraction=0.0000 steps=0.
12:47:44:WU01:FS01:0xa3:Warning: problem accessing logfile 01/wudata_01.log: file not found. status=-2
12:47:44:WU01:FS01:0xa3:logfile size=1048576 infoLength=0 edr=12817214 trr=23
12:47:44:WU01:FS01:0xa3:logfile size: 1048576 info=0 bed=12817214 hdr=23
12:47:44:WU01:FS01:0xa3:Warning: Core could not open logfile 01/wudata_01.log; steps completed=0.
12:47:44:WU01:FS01:0xa3:- Writing 1049112 bytes of core data to disk...
12:47:44:WU01:FS01:0xa3one: 1048600 -> 86 (compressed to 0.0 percent)
12:47:44:WU01:FS01:0xa3:  ... Done.
12:47:44:WU01:FS01:0xa3:
12:47:44:WU01:FS01:0xa3:Folding@home Core Shutdown: UNSTABLE_MACHINE
12:47:45:WARNING:WU01:FS01:FahCore returned: UNSTABLE_MACHINE (122 = 0x7a)
12:47:45:WU01:FS01:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:8566 run:0 clone:4 gen:29 core:0xa3 unit:0x000001580a3b1e5951224c0e1e307937
12:47:45:WU01:FS01:Uploading 598B to 128.143.231.202
12:47:45:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 128.143.231.202:8080
12:47:45:WU00:FS01:Connecting to assign3.stanford.edu:8080
12:47:45:WU01:FS01:Upload complete
12:47:45:WU01:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
12:47:45:WU01:FS01:Cleaning up
12:47:45:WU00:FS01:News: Welcome to Folding@Home
12:47:45:WU00:FS01:Assigned to work server 128.143.231.202
12:47:45:WU00:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: READY cpu:6 from 128.143.231.202
12:47:45:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 128.143.231.202:8080
12:47:47:WU00:FS01ownloading 3.64MiB
12:47:52:WU00:FS01ownload complete
12:47:52:WU00:FS01:Received Unit: id:00 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:6099 run:6 clone:64 gen:459 core:0xa3 unit:0x0000022d0a3b1e594e91e0a1a45101f5
12:47:52:WU00:FS01:Starting
12:47:52:WU00:FS01:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Marcus/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/Core_a3.fah/FahCore_a3.exe -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 703 -lifeline 3020 -checkpoint 3 -np 6
12:47:52:WU00:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 5484
12:47:52:WU00:FS01:Core PID:5380
12:47:52:WU00:FS01:FahCore 0xa3 started
12:47:52:WU00:FS01:0xa3:
12:47:52:WU00:FS01:0xa3:*------------------------------*
12:47:52:WU00:FS01:0xa3:Folding@Home Gromacs SMP Core
12:47:52:WU00:FS01:0xa3:Version 2.27 (Dec. 15, 2010)
12:47:52:WU00:FS01:0xa3:
12:47:52:WU00:FS01:0xa3reparing to commence simulation
12:47:52:WU00:FS01:0xa3:- Looking at optimizations...
12:47:52:WU00:FS01:0xa3:- Created dyn
12:47:52:WU00:FS01:0xa3:- Files status OK
12:47:52:WU00:FS01:0xa3:- Expanded 3815849 -> 4169428 (decompressed 109.2 percent)
12:47:52:WU00:FS01:0xa3:Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=3815849 data_size=4169428, decompressed_data_size=4169428 diff=0
12:47:52:WU00:FS01:0xa3:- Digital signature verified
12:47:52:WU00:FS01:0xa3:
12:47:52:WU00:FS01:0xa3roject: 6099 (Run 6, Clone 64, Gen 459)
12:47:52:WU00:FS01:0xa3:
12:47:52:WU00:FS01:0xa3:Assembly optimizations on if available.
12:47:52:WU00:FS01:0xa3:Entering M.D.
12:47:58:WU00:FS01:0xa3:Mapping NT from 6 to 6 
12:47:58:WU00:FS01:0xa3:Gromacs cannot continue further.
12:47:58:WU00:FS01:0xa3:Going to send back what have done -- stepsTotalG=0
12:47:58:WU00:FS01:0xa3:Work fraction=0.0000 steps=0.
12:48:02:WU00:FS01:0xa3:Warning: problem accessing logfile 00/wudata_01.log: file not found. status=-2
12:48:02:WU00:FS01:0xa3:logfile size=1048576 infoLength=0 edr=12817214 trr=23
12:48:02:WU00:FS01:0xa3:logfile size: 1048576 info=0 bed=12817214 hdr=23
12:48:02:WU00:FS01:0xa3:Warning: Core could not open logfile 00/wudata_01.log; steps completed=0.
12:48:02:WU00:FS01:0xa3:- Writing 1049112 bytes of core data to disk...
12:48:02:WU00:FS01:0xa3one: 1048600 -> 86 (compressed to 0.0 percent)
12:48:02:WU00:FS01:0xa3:  ... Done.
12:48:02:WU00:FS01:0xa3:
12:48:02:WU00:FS01:0xa3:Folding@home Core Shutdown: UNSTABLE_MACHINE
12:48:03:WARNING:WU00:FS01:FahCore returned: UNSTABLE_MACHINE (122 = 0x7a)
12:48:03:WU00:FS01:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:6099 run:6 clone:64 gen:459 core:0xa3 unit:0x0000022d0a3b1e594e91e0a1a45101f5
12:48:03:WU00:FS01:Uploading 598B to 128.143.231.202
12:48:03:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 128.143.231.202:8080
12:48:03:WU00:FS01:Upload complete
12:48:03:WU00:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
12:48:03:WU00:FS01:Cleaning up
13:25:46:FS01:Finishing


----------



## picar81_4711 (23. Mai 2013)

Da steht immer "UNSTABLE_MACHINE". Hast Du deinen PC übertaktet? Ab und zu hab ich auch die Meldung, aber so oft......da stimmt etwas nicht......


----------



## moboKiller (23. Mai 2013)

ja da is was gehörig im Argen ich mein mein A6-3670K läuft @3.3GHz von 2.7 und das mit 1.48VCore also das teil ghet selbst nach 72h(!) DAUER falten nicht aus und hat grad mal 46° also komisch it das schon:

Meine Maschinen übertreffen sich übrigens grade selbst 26k PPD meine Herren das läuft schon geil bald kommt dann auch noch der P4 630 und ein andrer P4 auf netBurst Basis zum falten dazu^^


----------



## nfsgame (23. Mai 2013)

moboKiller schrieb:


> bald kommt dann auch noch der P4 630 und ein andrer P4 auf netBurst Basis zum falten dazu^^


 
Lass es sein . Wenn ich beiden zusammen 750-800ppd bringen ist das viel. Deinen Einsatz in allen Ehren - aber man sollte auch die Effizienz im Auge behalten...


----------



## wolf7 (23. Mai 2013)

moboKiller schrieb:


> ja da is was gehörig im Argen ich mein mein A6-3670K läuft @3.3GHz von 2.7 und das mit 1.48VCore also das teil ghet selbst nach 72h(!) DAUER falten nicht aus und hat grad mal 46° also komisch it das schon:
> 
> Meine Maschinen übertreffen sich übrigens grade selbst 26k PPD meine Herren das läuft schon geil bald kommt dann auch noch der P4 630 und ein andrer P4 auf netBurst Basis zum falten dazu^^


 
mh der wird ja als AMD Phenom(tm) II X6 1090T Processor erkannt. Kann das eig iwelche probleme machen? oder hast du zusätzlich wirklich noch son Prozessor mit am falten?


----------



## Amigafan (23. Mai 2013)

*@MessmakerOC*

Diese Anzeige erscheint, wenn die Server einen mehrfach hintereinander auftretenden Fehler feststellen - der Client wird "abgeschaltet".
Damit ist erst nach dem Neustart des Clienten ein Weiterfalten möglich.

Mein Tipp:

Stelle die CPU auf Standardtakt zurück, wechsle in den FAHClient-Ordner und lösche den Core A3.
Dann erst starte den Clienten neu und beobachte, ob er ohne Fehler mit dem Falten beginnt.

Sollte er widererwarten weiterhin Fehler produzieren, stelle den CPU-Slot mit einem Klick der rechten Maustaste auf finish und beende erst nach Abschluß des Uploads den Clienten.
Anschließend solltest Du unbedingt einen Speichertest durchführen.


----------



## MessmakerOC (23. Mai 2013)

Die Spannung war zu niedrig eingestellt  
Ich hatte aus versehen 1.325 V eingestellt obwohl ich 1.35 V wollte.
Mit 1.35 V läuft es wieder.


----------



## moboKiller (23. Mai 2013)

OMG ich lauf grad zu neuen Welten auf ich hab grad ne PPD von 36k das macht hoffe ich meinen mauen Einsatz in der teamaktion wett da mein hauptfalter lahmgelegt war und erst gestern aus der RMA kam 
Wow so viele Punkte ...
Kennt wer ne 775 CPU die zum Falten sehr gut ist(Effizient und Punktescheffelnd) darf ruhig für PLGA775 sein mein Mobo packt das

EDIT: Kein wunder mit ner 8582 aufm 2600 mein A6 hätte rein theoretisch 6k PPD aber diesmal nur 4k wegen der 8701


----------



## Abductee (23. Mai 2013)

moboKiller schrieb:


> Kennt wer ne 775 CPU die zum Falten sehr gut ist(Effizient und Punktescheffelnd) darf ruhig für PLGA775 sein mein Mobo packt das



Den höchst getakteten 4 Kerner den du bekommen kannst.
Q9450, Q9550, Q9650, die QX haben schon eine zu hohe TDP.

Die Effizienz gegenüber SB/Ivy ist aber deutlich schlechter.


----------



## caine2011 (23. Mai 2013)

so ich habe gerade mal wieder zeit hier reinzusehen,

stimmt das was man im netz liest (Folding@home: Core 17 update, video, and reddit live Q&A) das die gtx680/7970 ziemlich viele ppd erbringen?
was macht titan so her? oder war das selbst bumblebee zu teuer?


----------



## Abductee (23. Mai 2013)

Schau hier mal rein:
Folding@Home Stats und PPD vergleich

Die Titan ist ein Faltmonster.


----------



## mattinator (23. Mai 2013)

Abductee schrieb:


> Den höchst getakteten 4 Kerner den du bekommen kannst.
> Q9450, Q9550, Q9650, die QX haben schon eine zu hohe TDP.


 
Oder der hier Intel Xeon UP X3380, 4x 3.16GHz, Sockel-775, boxed (BX80569X3380) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU, gibt gerade einen für 249 zum Sofortkauf in der "Bucht". Hatte auch eine ganze Weile einen am Start, für Sockel 775 das Optimum, allerdings wie schon geschrieben kein Vergleich mit SB oder IB.


----------



## Abductee (23. Mai 2013)

250€ ist aber auch fernab jeglicher Realität.


----------



## moboKiller (23. Mai 2013)

Abductee schrieb:


> 250€ ist aber auch fernab jeglicher Realität.



Ja den Gedankengang hatte ich auch Grade dafür bekomme ich fast nen IB i7 also eher nein...


----------



## Amigafan (23. Mai 2013)

Abductee schrieb:


> Schau hier mal rein:
> Folding@Home Stats und PPD vergleich
> 
> Die Titan ist ein Faltmonster.


 
 . . . aber viel zu teuer im Verglaich zur 7970 GE - diese schaftt fast dieselben PPD (übertaktet unter Nutzung des Bets-Core 17)) und kostet nur gut ein Drittel . . .


BTW:

Wer faltet mit einer HD7870?
Welche Einstellungen benutzt Ihr (Takt, Power Limit, V-Core etc)?
Wieviel PPD mit Core17 (falls bereits getestet)?


----------



## Abductee (23. Mai 2013)

Keine Frage, der Preis ist eine Frechheit.

Was frisst denn die 7970 im Vergleich zur Titan?


----------



## Schmidde (23. Mai 2013)

Nvidia Geforce GTX 780 im Test: Wie viel Titan steckt in der 649-Euro-Grafikkarte? - Geforce GTX 780 im Test: Leistungsaufnahme, Lautheit, Boost 2.0
(Hübsche Tabelle im Zuge des GTX780 Tests)

Kommt darauf an welche


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Mai 2013)

caine2011 schrieb:


> ... oder war das selbst bumblebee zu teuer?


 
Entgegen anderslautender Gerüchte wächst auch in der Schweiz das Geld nicht auf den Bäumen
Also ja, ist mir (zumindest momentan) zu teuer

Btw. mit einer Beta (7663) macht eine GTX660 Ti immerhin über 56 KPPD


----------



## caine2011 (24. Mai 2013)

das ist ein ziemlicher krasser sprung wenn ich dran denke, dass meine gtx560 von anno dazumals mit 16k ppd schon am max dessen gelaufen ist was ann ppd ging

vlt. quäle ich nächste woche mal die 7950 meiner freundin

hat wer ne ahnung ob amd grakas noch nen ganzen core brauchen?

ps: falls sich das mit den bäumen die geld tragen ändern sollte, komme ich dann auf deiner plantage als erntehelfer mal vorbei XD


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Mai 2013)

caine2011 schrieb:


> hat wer ne ahnung ob amd grakas noch nen ganzen core brauchen?



Ich denke mal schon, ja

Bei der 660 Ti braucht der Core 17 (Beta) 12-13% der CPU


----------



## ProfBoom (24. Mai 2013)

PAUI schrieb:


> also meine HD 7970 zieht mit dem Core 17 + 13.4 nur 1 - 2 % CPU Last. bei 117.000 PPD



Wie es aussieht, läuft es für die HD 7xxx besser!


----------



## Amigafan (24. Mai 2013)

caine2011 schrieb:


> das ist ein ziemlicher krasser sprung wenn ich dran denke, dass meine gtx560 von anno dazumals mit 16k ppd schon am max dessen gelaufen ist was ann ppd ging



Mittlerweile sind einige WU´s da, die selbst auf den älteren GPU´s vernünftig punkten - meine GTX560Ti 448 @830/1980/1760 MHz schafft mit einer 762xer WU immerhin gute 31K PPD - mit  Beta-Core17 gute 37K PPD 




caine2011 schrieb:


> hat wer ne ahnung ob amd grakas noch nen ganzen core brauchen?



Es empiehlt sich, einen CPU-Core für die Graka freizuhalten - auch wenn eine AMD-GPU mit Beta-Core17  im Durchschnitt nur etwa 10 bis 20% eines "Single-Cores" beansprucht (periodisch aber für einige Sekunden zu 100%).
Allerdings kann die CPU dann auch mehrere AMD-GPU´s "versorgen" - mit einem CPU-Core 



Edit:

Stanford arbeitet daran, dass die Stats-Seiten schneller updaten bzw. auch während eines Punkteupdates für den Nutzer erreichbar sind.

Quelle: Folding@home: Stats system speed update


----------



## mattinator (24. Mai 2013)

Der neue  Nvidia-WHQL (Nvidia Geforce-Treiber 320.18 WHQL: Jetzt mit Support für Geforce GTX 780) macht einen guten Eindruck, die TPF ist durchgängig geringer (aber nur wenige Sekunden).


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Mai 2013)

mattinator schrieb:


> Der neue Nvidia-WHQL .. macht einen guten Eindruck, die TPF ist durchgängig geringer (aber nur wenige Sekunden).



Kann ich bestätigen - die PPD einer 660Ti mit beta sind von 56K auf 58K gestiegen


----------



## caine2011 (25. Mai 2013)

vielen dank für die infos, da scheint stanford nach jahren es ja endlich mal zu schaffen die rechenleistung der amd hardware auszunutzen, hat wer einen ppd/watt wert für die amd karten? ist das oberhalb oder unterhalb der server faltfarm?
@bumble: was zieht deine 660ti bei den 55k ppd?

thx im vorraus

ps: warum ist die kepler generation überhaupt so schnell? müsste die nicht bei f@h total versagen aufgrund mangelnder computing-performance?


----------



## ProfBoom (25. Mai 2013)

Loetkolben666 schrieb:


> Eine 7970 verbraucht beim Falten ca. 130 Watt. Eine 7790 dürfte somit bei ca. 60 Watt landen.


 


Loetkolben666 schrieb:


> Ja etwas mehr als 130 Watt sind es schon. Der Verbrauch steigt um ca. 130 Watt zwischen Idle und Falten.
> Gemessen mit einem Voltcraft EM 3000.


 
Hier sind die Werte für eine 7970.
Bei 120.000 PPD wären es dann also ~920 Punkte/Watt.


----------



## sc59 (25. Mai 2013)

caine2011 schrieb:


> ps: warum ist die kepler generation überhaupt so schnell? müsste die nicht bei f@h total versagen aufgrund mangelnder computing-performance?



ich denke das liegt daran das die Berechnung auf Single Precision ausgelegt. (stimmt das überhaupt???)
und deshalb auch eine Kepler mithalten kann.

mfg sc59


----------



## caine2011 (25. Mai 2013)

sc59 schrieb:


> ich denke das liegt daran das die Berechnung auf Single Precision ausgelegt. (stimmt das überhaupt???)
> und deshalb auch eine Kepler mithalten kann.
> 
> mfg sc59


 
das ist sozusagen die frage...


@Prof: danke fürs raussuchen


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Mai 2013)

caine2011 schrieb:


> @bumble: was zieht deine 660ti bei den 55k ppd?
> thx im vorraus



So ca. 145 Watt



sc59 schrieb:


> ich denke das liegt daran das die Berechnung auf Single Precision ausgelegt. (stimmt das überhaupt???)
> mfg sc59



Ja, genau das ist die Frage - eigentlich rechnen die doch DP - habe ich gemeint


----------



## MessmakerOC (25. Mai 2013)

Yeah feiert mit mir eine Party!!!

Endlich dreistellig im Team!!! 

Hier



8084 WU geht bei mir gerade runter wie Butter


----------



## mattinator (25. Mai 2013)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> So ca. 145 Watt



2 x GTX 660 Ti OC mit Core17 und i7-3770K@4.4GHz mit Projekt 7645 gesamt pendelt bis max 420 W.



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ja, genau das ist die Frage - eigentlich rechnen die doch DP - habe ich gemeint


 
Die meisten von uns gerechneten Cores sind SP: List of Folding@home cores - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia.


----------



## caine2011 (25. Mai 2013)

danke matti für die aufklärung und allen anderen auch zu den watt angaben

was meint ihr zu einem i3-3225 als smp? oder kann man 2 kerne + smp eigentlich vergessen?


----------



## mattinator (25. Mai 2013)

caine2011 schrieb:


> was meint ihr zu einem i3-3225 als smp? oder kann man 2 kerne + smp eigentlich vergessen?


 
Extra kaufen oder probieren ?


----------



## sc59 (25. Mai 2013)

@mattinator
Danke fürs raussuchen.
MIr hatt die Zeit nicht gelangt:
Bei uns ist die Sonne rausgekommen und da musste ich mal ganz schnell mein Moped überbrücken 
und eine Runde fahren bevor es wieder Regnet.

Das mit dem SP berrechnen ist ja so gewollt, da Stanford sein Distribute Computing 
auf "normale Hardware" auslegt die nebei Falten soll.

euch allen noch ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## Amigafan (25. Mai 2013)

mattinator schrieb:


> . . .
> Die meisten von uns gerechneten Cores sind SP: List of Folding@home cores - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia.




Die derzeitig genutzten Cores verwenden sogar alle nur Single-Precision - daher kein "Abfall" beim Falten mit Kepler-GPU´s.
Diese sind nur in der Double-Precision-Leistung "beschnitten" (keine Auswirkung bei F@h).


*@Bumblebee*

Damit liegt Deine GTX660Ti gleichauf mit meiner HD7870 GE  - die schafft auch 58K PPD mit Beta-Core17 (bei 1200MHz Core/1300 MHz Men).
Allerdings habe ich noch keine Verbrauchsmessung durchgeführt.
Hat noch jemand Angaben zur HD7870?


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Mai 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> *@Bumblebee*
> 
> Damit liegt Deine GTX660Ti gleichauf mit meiner HD7870 GE - die schafft auch 58K PPD mit Beta-Core17 (bei 1200MHz Core/1300 MHz Men).
> Allerdings habe ich noch keine Verbrauchsmessung durchgeführt.
> Hat noch jemand Angaben zur HD7870?



Ich habe (max. Verbrauch) 175 Watt in Erinnerung - kann mich aber irren


----------



## Amigafan (25. Mai 2013)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ich habe (max. Verbrauch) 175 Watt in Erinnerung - kann mich aber irren




Danke, das ist soweit richtig - mir geht es aber um den Verbrauch beim Falten . . .


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Mai 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Danke, das ist soweit richtig - mir geht es aber um den Verbrauch beim Falten . . .



.. und ich Dödel  dachte, dass falten sie an den Anschlag (aka. max. Verbrauch) treibt ..


----------



## Amigafan (25. Mai 2013)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> .. und ich Dödel  dachte, dass falten sie an den Anschlag (aka. max. Verbrauch) treibt ..


 
Passiert nur zu Lebzeiten, Bumblebee . . .  
Genau das scheint eben nicht so zu sein - wenn ich den Verbrauch einer HD7970 sehe, dann liegt er bei gut der Hälfte des max. Verbrauchs - nur etwa 145W (lt. Loetkolben etwa 130W mehr als bei Idle).

Daher hätte mich die Info eines Anderen interessiert, der ebenfalls eine HD7870 zum Falten mit Core17 nutzt - diese scheint aber nicht wirklich verbreitet zu sein . . .


----------



## nfsgame (26. Mai 2013)

Ich schaue nachher mal. Ne 7870 liegt hier...


----------



## ProfBoom (26. Mai 2013)

Im Foldingforum schreibt einer von 180W bei 1050MHz für eine 7970.

Und bei xtremesystems heißt es 150W.

@loetkolben666, wie viele Monitore hast du an der 7970 angeschlossen?
Bei zwei Monitoren liegt der Verbrauch ja bei etwa 40W idle.


----------



## MessmakerOC (26. Mai 2013)

Ich hab schon wieder ein Problem beim Folding da steht die ganze Zeit Connecting und ich kann den Log nicht aufrufen


----------



## nfsgame (26. Mai 2013)

Beim lokalen Client oder über das Netzwerk? Was sagt die Firewall? Steht in der Config in c:\Users\[x]\AppData\Roaming\FAHClient 0.0.0.0 oder 127.0.0.1 unter "Allow"? Sonst sperrt er sich selber aus...


----------



## wolf7 (26. Mai 2013)

MessmakerOC schrieb:


> Ich hab schon wieder ein Problem beim Folding da steht die ganze Zeit Connecting und ich kann den Log nicht aufrufen


 
für mich klingt das so, als würde der lokale Client gar nicht laufen, mit welcher Version faltest du denn? Weil vor der Version 7.3.6 (also glaub 7.0.5 oder so) konnte man den auch lokal über das "Configuration" Menü starten. Btw. werde mir den Noctua NH-L12 bestellen, wenn geklärt ist, wie ich an die bei mir zur Montage fehlende Backplane heran komme.


----------



## MessmakerOC (26. Mai 2013)

Version ist 7.36
Firewall ist okay bzw. erlaubt es FAH
Hier ist der Log ab den Zeitpunkt als es nicht mehr ging



Spoiler



21:03:13:WU01:FS01:0xa3:*------------------------------*
21:03:13:WU01:FS01:0xa3:Folding@Home Gromacs SMP Core
21:03:13:WU01:FS01:0xa3:Version 2.27 (Dec. 15, 2010)
21:03:13:WU01:FS01:0xa3:
21:03:13:WU01:FS01:0xa3reparing to commence simulation
21:03:13:WU01:FS01:0xa3:- Looking at optimizations...
21:03:13:WU01:FS01:0xa3:- Created dyn
21:03:13:WU01:FS01:0xa3:- Files status OK
21:03:13:WU01:FS01:0xa3:- Expanded 3848566 -> 4385180 (decompressed 113.9 percent)
21:03:13:WU01:FS01:0xa3:Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=3848566 data_size=4385180, decompressed_data_size=4385180 diff=0
21:03:13:WU01:FS01:0xa3:- Digital signature verified
21:03:13:WU01:FS01:0xa3:
21:03:13:WU01:FS01:0xa3roject: 8582 (Run 0, Clone 2, Gen 40)
21:03:13:WU01:FS01:0xa3:
21:03:13:WU01:FS01:0xa3:Assembly optimizations on if available.
21:03:13:WU01:FS01:0xa3:Entering M.D.
21:03:18:WU00:FS01:Upload 17.86%
21:03:19:WU01:FS01:0xa3:Mapping NT from 6 to 6 
21:03:19:WU01:FS01:0xa3:Gromacs cannot continue further.
21:03:19:WU01:FS01:0xa3:Going to send back what have done -- stepsTotalG=0
21:03:19:WU01:FS01:0xa3:Work fraction=0.0000 steps=0.
21:03:23:WU01:FS01:0xa3:Warning: problem accessing logfile 01/wudata_01.log: file not found. status=-2
21:03:23:WU01:FS01:0xa3:logfile size=1048576 infoLength=0 edr=12817214 trr=23
21:03:23:WU01:FS01:0xa3:logfile size: 1048576 info=0 bed=12817214 hdr=23
21:03:23:WU01:FS01:0xa3:Warning: Core could not open logfile 01/wudata_01.log; steps completed=0.
21:03:23:WU01:FS01:0xa3:- Writing 1049112 bytes of core data to disk...
21:03:23:WU01:FS01:0xa3one: 1048600 -> 86 (compressed to 0.0 percent)
21:03:23:WU01:FS01:0xa3:  ... Done.
21:03:23:WU01:FS01:0xa3:
21:03:23:WU01:FS01:0xa3:Folding@home Core Shutdown: UNSTABLE_MACHINE
21:03:23:WARNING:WU01:FS01:FahCore returned: UNSTABLE_MACHINE (122 = 0x7a)
21:03:23:WU01:FS01:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:8582 run:0 clone:2 gen:40 core:0xa3 unit:0x000001b90a3b1e595122610fcbdd8cc0
21:03:23:WU01:FS01:Uploading 598B to 128.143.231.202
21:03:23:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 128.143.231.202:8080
21:03:24:WU01:FS01:Upload complete
21:03:24:WU01:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
21:03:24:WU01:FS01:Cleaning up
21:03:24:WU02:FS01:Connecting to assign3.stanford.edu:8080
21:03:24:WU00:FS01:Upload 33.48%
21:03:24:WU02:FS01:News: Welcome to Folding@Home
21:03:24:WU02:FS01:Assigned to work server 128.143.231.202
21:03:24:WU02:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: READY cpu:6 from 128.143.231.202
21:03:24:WU02:FS01:Connecting to 128.143.231.202:8080
21:03:26:WU02:FS01ownloading 3.67MiB
21:03:30:WU00:FS01:Upload 46.88%
21:03:31:WU02:FS01ownload complete
21:03:31:WU02:FS01:Received Unit: id:02 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:8575 run:0 clone:5 gen:45 core:0xa3 unit:0x0000019f0a3b1e595122601f295afbd1
21:03:31:WU02:FS01:Starting
21:03:31:WU02:FS01:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Marcus/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/Core_a3.fah/FahCore_a3.exe -dir 02 -suffix 01 -version 703 -lifeline 3204 -checkpoint 3 -np 6
21:03:31:WU02:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 2568
21:03:31:WU02:FS01:Core PID:464
21:03:31:WU02:FS01:FahCore 0xa3 started
21:03:32:WU02:FS01:0xa3:
21:03:32:WU02:FS01:0xa3:*------------------------------*
21:03:32:WU02:FS01:0xa3:Folding@Home Gromacs SMP Core
21:03:32:WU02:FS01:0xa3:Version 2.27 (Dec. 15, 2010)
21:03:32:WU02:FS01:0xa3:
21:03:32:WU02:FS01:0xa3reparing to commence simulation
21:03:32:WU02:FS01:0xa3:- Looking at optimizations...
21:03:32:WU02:FS01:0xa3:- Created dyn
21:03:32:WU02:FS01:0xa3:- Files status OK
21:03:32:WU02:FS01:0xa3:- Expanded 3849369 -> 4383200 (decompressed 113.8 percent)
21:03:32:WU02:FS01:0xa3:Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=3849369 data_size=4383200, decompressed_data_size=4383200 diff=0
21:03:32:WU02:FS01:0xa3:- Digital signature verified
21:03:32:WU02:FS01:0xa3:
21:03:32:WU02:FS01:0xa3roject: 8575 (Run 0, Clone 5, Gen 45)
21:03:32:WU02:FS01:0xa3:
21:03:32:WU02:FS01:0xa3:Assembly optimizations on if available.
21:03:32:WU02:FS01:0xa3:Entering M.D.
21:03:36:WU00:FS01:Upload 58.04%
21:03:38:WU02:FS01:0xa3:Mapping NT from 6 to 6 
21:03:38:WU02:FS01:0xa3:Gromacs cannot continue further.
21:03:38:WU02:FS01:0xa3:Going to send back what have done -- stepsTotalG=0
21:03:38:WU02:FS01:0xa3:Work fraction=0.0000 steps=0.
21:03:42:WU02:FS01:0xa3:Warning: problem accessing logfile 02/wudata_01.log: file not found. status=-2
21:03:42:WU02:FS01:0xa3:logfile size=1048576 infoLength=0 edr=12817214 trr=23
21:03:42:WU02:FS01:0xa3:logfile size: 1048576 info=0 bed=12817214 hdr=23
21:03:42:WU02:FS01:0xa3:Warning: Core could not open logfile 02/wudata_01.log; steps completed=0.
21:03:42:WU02:FS01:0xa3:- Writing 1049112 bytes of core data to disk...
21:03:42:WU02:FS01:0xa3one: 1048600 -> 86 (compressed to 0.0 percent)
21:03:42:WU02:FS01:0xa3:  ... Done.
21:03:42:WU02:FS01:0xa3:
21:03:42:WU02:FS01:0xa3:Folding@home Core Shutdown: UNSTABLE_MACHINE
21:03:42:WU00:FS01:Upload 71.43%
21:03:43:WARNING:WU02:FS01:FahCore returned: UNSTABLE_MACHINE (122 = 0x7a)
21:03:43:WU02:FS01:Sending unit results: id:02 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:8575 run:0 clone:5 gen:45 core:0xa3 unit:0x0000019f0a3b1e595122601f295afbd1
21:03:43:WU02:FS01:Uploading 598B to 128.143.231.202
21:03:43:WU02:FS01:Connecting to 128.143.231.202:8080
21:03:43:WU01:FS01:Connecting to assign3.stanford.edu:8080
21:03:43:WU02:FS01:Upload complete
21:03:43:WU02:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
21:03:43:WU02:FS01:Cleaning up
21:03:43:WU01:FS01:News: Welcome to Folding@Home
21:03:43:WU01:FS01:Assigned to work server 128.143.231.202
21:03:43:WU01:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: READY cpu:6 from 128.143.231.202
21:03:43:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 128.143.231.202:8080
21:03:45:WU01:FS01ownloading 3.67MiB
21:03:48:WU00:FS01:Upload 82.59%
21:03:50:WU01:FS01ownload complete
21:03:50:WU01:FS01:Received Unit: id:01 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:8574 run:0 clone:4 gen:31 core:0xa3 unit:0x0000019d0a3b1e595122601559d650ee
21:03:50:WU01:FS01:Starting
21:03:50:WU01:FS01:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Marcus/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/Core_a3.fah/FahCore_a3.exe -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 703 -lifeline 3204 -checkpoint 3 -np 6
21:03:50:WU01:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 7440
21:03:50:WU01:FS01:Core PID:3328
21:03:50:WU01:FS01:FahCore 0xa3 started
21:03:50:WU01:FS01:0xa3:
21:03:50:WU01:FS01:0xa3:*------------------------------*
21:03:50:WU01:FS01:0xa3:Folding@Home Gromacs SMP Core
21:03:50:WU01:FS01:0xa3:Version 2.27 (Dec. 15, 2010)
21:03:50:WU01:FS01:0xa3:
21:03:50:WU01:FS01:0xa3reparing to commence simulation
21:03:50:WU01:FS01:0xa3:- Looking at optimizations...
21:03:50:WU01:FS01:0xa3:- Created dyn
21:03:50:WU01:FS01:0xa3:- Files status OK
21:03:50:WU01:FS01:0xa3:- Expanded 3848893 -> 4382420 (decompressed 113.8 percent)
21:03:50:WU01:FS01:0xa3:Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=3848893 data_size=4382420, decompressed_data_size=4382420 diff=0
21:03:50:WU01:FS01:0xa3:- Digital signature verified
21:03:50:WU01:FS01:0xa3:
21:03:50:WU01:FS01:0xa3roject: 8574 (Run 0, Clone 4, Gen 31)
21:03:50:WU01:FS01:0xa3:
21:03:50:WU01:FS01:0xa3:Assembly optimizations on if available.
21:03:50:WU01:FS01:0xa3:Entering M.D.
21:03:54:WU00:FS01:Upload 95.98%
21:03:56:WU01:FS01:0xa3:Mapping NT from 6 to 6 
21:03:56:WU01:FS01:0xa3:Gromacs cannot continue further.
21:03:56:WU01:FS01:0xa3:Going to send back what have done -- stepsTotalG=0
21:03:56:WU01:FS01:0xa3:Work fraction=0.0000 steps=0.
21:03:57:WU00:FS01:Upload complete
21:03:57:WU00:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
21:03:57:WU00:FS01:Final credit estimate, 1802.00 points
21:03:57:WU00:FS01:Cleaning up
21:04:00:WU01:FS01:0xa3:Warning: problem accessing logfile 01/wudata_01.log: file not found. status=-2
21:04:00:WU01:FS01:0xa3:logfile size=1048576 infoLength=0 edr=12817214 trr=23
21:04:00:WU01:FS01:0xa3:logfile size: 1048576 info=0 bed=12817214 hdr=23
21:04:00:WU01:FS01:0xa3:Warning: Core could not open logfile 01/wudata_01.log; steps completed=0.
21:04:00:WU01:FS01:0xa3:- Writing 1049112 bytes of core data to disk...
21:04:01:WU01:FS01:0xa3one: 1048600 -> 86 (compressed to 0.0 percent)
21:04:01:WU01:FS01:0xa3:  ... Done.
21:04:01:WU01:FS01:0xa3:
21:04:01:WU01:FS01:0xa3:Folding@home Core Shutdown: UNSTABLE_MACHINE
21:04:01:WARNING:WU01:FS01:FahCore returned: UNSTABLE_MACHINE (122 = 0x7a)
21:04:01:WU01:FS01:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:8574 run:0 clone:4 gen:31 core:0xa3 unit:0x0000019d0a3b1e595122601559d650ee
21:04:01:WU01:FS01:Uploading 598B to 128.143.231.202
21:04:01:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 128.143.231.202:8080
21:04:01:WU01:FS01:Upload complete
21:04:01:WU01:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
21:04:01:WU01:FS01:Cleaning up
21:04:01:WU00:FS01:Connecting to assign3.stanford.edu:8080
21:04:02:WU00:FS01:News: Welcome to Folding@Home
21:04:02:WU00:FS01:Assigned to work server 128.143.231.202
21:04:02:WU00:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: READY cpu:6 from 128.143.231.202
21:04:02:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 128.143.231.202:8080
21:04:04:WU00:FS01ownloading 3.67MiB
21:04:07:WU00:FS01ownload complete
21:04:07:WU00:FS01:Received Unit: id:00 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:8573 run:0 clone:0 gen:44 core:0xa3 unit:0x000001a80a3b1e5951226007690dccef
21:04:07:WU00:FS01:Starting
21:04:07:WU00:FS01:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Marcus/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/Core_a3.fah/FahCore_a3.exe -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 703 -lifeline 3204 -checkpoint 3 -np 6
21:04:07:WU00:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 5788
21:04:07:WU00:FS01:Core PID:6224
21:04:07:WU00:FS01:FahCore 0xa3 started
21:04:08:WU00:FS01:0xa3:
21:04:08:WU00:FS01:0xa3:*------------------------------*
21:04:08:WU00:FS01:0xa3:Folding@Home Gromacs SMP Core
21:04:08:WU00:FS01:0xa3:Version 2.27 (Dec. 15, 2010)
21:04:08:WU00:FS01:0xa3:
21:04:08:WU00:FS01:0xa3reparing to commence simulation
21:04:08:WU00:FS01:0xa3:- Looking at optimizations...
21:04:08:WU00:FS01:0xa3:- Created dyn
21:04:08:WU00:FS01:0xa3:- Files status OK
21:04:08:WU00:FS01:0xa3:- Expanded 3851173 -> 4393460 (decompressed 114.0 percent)
21:04:08:WU00:FS01:0xa3:Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=3851173 data_size=4393460, decompressed_data_size=4393460 diff=0
21:04:08:WU00:FS01:0xa3:- Digital signature verified
21:04:08:WU00:FS01:0xa3:
21:04:08:WU00:FS01:0xa3roject: 8573 (Run 0, Clone 0, Gen 44)
21:04:08:WU00:FS01:0xa3:
21:04:08:WU00:FS01:0xa3:Assembly optimizations on if available.
21:04:08:WU00:FS01:0xa3:Entering M.D.
21:04:14:WU00:FS01:0xa3:Mapping NT from 6 to 6 
21:04:14:WU00:FS01:0xa3:Gromacs cannot continue further.
21:04:14:WU00:FS01:0xa3:Going to send back what have done -- stepsTotalG=0
21:04:14:WU00:FS01:0xa3:Work fraction=0.0000 steps=0.
21:04:18:WU00:FS01:0xa3:Warning: problem accessing logfile 00/wudata_01.log: file not found. status=-2
21:04:18:WU00:FS01:0xa3:logfile size=1048576 infoLength=0 edr=12817214 trr=23
21:04:18:WU00:FS01:0xa3:logfile size: 1048576 info=0 bed=12817214 hdr=23
21:04:18:WU00:FS01:0xa3:Warning: Core could not open logfile 00/wudata_01.log; steps completed=0.
21:04:18:WU00:FS01:0xa3:- Writing 1049112 bytes of core data to disk...
21:04:18:WU00:FS01:0xa3one: 1048600 -> 86 (compressed to 0.0 percent)
21:04:18:WU00:FS01:0xa3:  ... Done.
21:04:18:WU00:FS01:0xa3:
21:04:18:WU00:FS01:0xa3:Folding@home Core Shutdown: UNSTABLE_MACHINE
21:04:18:WARNING:WU00:FS01:FahCore returned: UNSTABLE_MACHINE (122 = 0x7a)
21:04:18:WU00:FS01:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:8573 run:0 clone:0 gen:44 core:0xa3 unit:0x000001a80a3b1e5951226007690dccef
21:04:18:WU00:FS01:Uploading 598B to 128.143.231.202
21:04:18:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 128.143.231.202:8080
21:04:18:WU00:FS01:Upload complete
21:04:19:WU00:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
21:04:19:WU00:FS01:Cleaning up
21:04:19:WU01:FS01:Connecting to assign3.stanford.edu:8080
21:04:19:WU01:FS01:News: Welcome to Folding@Home
21:04:19:WU01:FS01:Assigned to work server 128.143.231.202
21:04:19:WU01:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: READY cpu:6 from 128.143.231.202
21:04:19:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 128.143.231.202:8080
21:04:21:WU01:FS01ownloading 3.67MiB
21:04:24:WU01:FS01ownload complete
21:04:24:WU01:FS01:Received Unit: id:01 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:8566 run:0 clone:3 gen:35 core:0xa3 unit:0x0000019c0a3b1e5951224c0da105e489
21:04:24:WU01:FS01:Starting
21:04:24:WU01:FS01:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Marcus/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/Core_a3.fah/FahCore_a3.exe -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 703 -lifeline 3204 -checkpoint 3 -np 6
21:04:24:WU01:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 8032
21:04:24:WU01:FS01:Core PID:5772
21:04:24:WU01:FS01:FahCore 0xa3 started
21:04:25:WU01:FS01:0xa3:
21:04:25:WU01:FS01:0xa3:*------------------------------*
21:04:25:WU01:FS01:0xa3:Folding@Home Gromacs SMP Core
21:04:25:WU01:FS01:0xa3:Version 2.27 (Dec. 15, 2010)
21:04:25:WU01:FS01:0xa3:
21:04:25:WU01:FS01:0xa3reparing to commence simulation
21:04:25:WU01:FS01:0xa3:- Looking at optimizations...
21:04:25:WU01:FS01:0xa3:- Created dyn
21:04:25:WU01:FS01:0xa3:- Files status OK
21:04:25:WU01:FS01:0xa3:- Expanded 3850786 -> 4392332 (decompressed 114.0 percent)
21:04:25:WU01:FS01:0xa3:Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=3850786 data_size=4392332, decompressed_data_size=4392332 diff=0
21:04:25:WU01:FS01:0xa3:- Digital signature verified
21:04:25:WU01:FS01:0xa3:
21:04:25:WU01:FS01:0xa3roject: 8566 (Run 0, Clone 3, Gen 35)
21:04:25:WU01:FS01:0xa3:
21:04:25:WU01:FS01:0xa3:Assembly optimizations on if available.
21:04:25:WU01:FS01:0xa3:Entering M.D.
21:04:31:WU01:FS01:0xa3:Mapping NT from 6 to 6 
21:04:31:WU01:FS01:0xa3:Gromacs cannot continue further.
21:04:31:WU01:FS01:0xa3:Going to send back what have done -- stepsTotalG=0
21:04:31:WU01:FS01:0xa3:Work fraction=0.0000 steps=0.
21:04:35:WU01:FS01:0xa3:Warning: problem accessing logfile 01/wudata_01.log: file not found. status=-2
21:04:35:WU01:FS01:0xa3:logfile size=1048576 infoLength=0 edr=12817214 trr=23
21:04:35:WU01:FS01:0xa3:logfile size: 1048576 info=0 bed=12817214 hdr=23
21:04:35:WU01:FS01:0xa3:Warning: Core could not open logfile 01/wudata_01.log; steps completed=0.
21:04:35:WU01:FS01:0xa3:- Writing 1049112 bytes of core data to disk...
21:04:35:WU01:FS01:0xa3one: 1048600 -> 86 (compressed to 0.0 percent)
21:04:35:WU01:FS01:0xa3:  ... Done.
21:04:35:WU01:FS01:0xa3:
21:04:35:WU01:FS01:0xa3:Folding@home Core Shutdown: UNSTABLE_MACHINE
21:04:35:WARNING:WU01:FS01:FahCore returned: UNSTABLE_MACHINE (122 = 0x7a)
21:04:35:WU01:FS01:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:8566 run:0 clone:3 gen:35 core:0xa3 unit:0x0000019c0a3b1e5951224c0da105e489
21:04:35:WU01:FS01:Uploading 598B to 128.143.231.202
21:04:35:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 128.143.231.202:8080
21:04:36:WU01:FS01:Upload complete
21:04:36:WU01:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
21:04:36:WU01:FS01:Cleaning up
******************************* Date: 2013-05-26 *******************************
06:49:06:FS01:Finishing
06:49:13:Clean exit


----------



## Amigafan (26. Mai 2013)

*@MessmakerOC
*
Meine Tipps, um den Client zum Falten zu "überreden":

!. Öffne Advanced Control und klicke mit RMB auf den CPU-Slot und wähle "Finish" aus.
2. Warte, bis alle Uploads abgeschlossen sind.
3. Gehe auf Config/Slots/SMP und ändere das Flag: client-type auf "advamced" - beta hat dort nichts zu suchen, solange Du kein offizieller Beta-Tester bist (denn 857x und 858xer sind z. Zt. noch Beta-Projekte).
4. Sichere die Änderung, dann schließe den Client.
5. Gehe auf: Start/Programme/FAHClient/Data Directory und lösche die Ordner "cores" und "work"
6. Stelle das OC der CPU zurück auf "Stock"
7. Starte den Clienten neu. er sollte nun eine WU und anschließend den dazugehürigen Core downloaden und zu Falten beginnen.

Sollte widererwarten dasselbe Problem auftauchen, dann poste mal bitte den Log, beginnend mit der Initialisierung.


----------



## MessmakerOC (26. Mai 2013)

Ich kann gar keinen CPU Slot auswählen, da dort steht connecting

Ich hab mal ein Bild hochgeladen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich probiere jetzt mal es neu zu installieren


----------



## Amigafan (26. Mai 2013)

*@MessmakerOC*

Dass der Client versucht zu connecten ist verständlich, aber:

Solange der "Folding Power Slider" bei Dir auf "*OFF*" steht, passiert auch nicht - da hilft auch keine Neuinstallation! 
Stelle diesen auf "Medium" und erst dann kann der Download und anschließend der Faltprozess beginnen . . .


----------



## MessmakerOC (26. Mai 2013)

Ich habe es mit dem Regler probiert, aber vielleicht war ich zu dämlich 
Ich hab F@H neu installiert und es läuft jetzt wieder alles


----------



## Abductee (26. Mai 2013)

Der Regler ist auch nicht ausgereift.
Wenn ich in der Weboberfläche den Regler wo anders hinziehe und dann die Advanced Control aufmache, steht der Regler dort wo ich die Advanced Control zuletzt verlassen habe.
Die Einstellung läuft aber nach der Weboberfläche.
Da hats mich auch schon mal gefressen.
Ich änder das jetzt immer über einen Rechtsklick auf das Icon in der Taskleiste.


----------



## Amigafan (26. Mai 2013)

Abductee schrieb:


> Der Regler ist auch nicht ausgereift.
> Wenn ich in der Weboberfläche den Regler wo anders hinziehe und dann die Advanced Control aufmache, steht der Regler dort wo ich die Advanced Control zuletzt verlassen habe.
> Die Einstellung läuft aber nach der Weboberfläche.
> Da hats mich auch schon mal gefressen.
> Ich änder das jetzt immer über einen Rechtsklick auf das Icon in der Taskleiste.




Das ist laut Folding Forum ein bereits bekannter Fehler - wann die Korrektur kommt weiß ich leider nicht . . .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. Mai 2013)

Wie ging das nochmals mit dem Bearbeiten der HFM-Datenbank? 
Hab wieder einmal ein paar Einträge in 2 bis 30facher Ausführung drin.


----------



## mattinator (26. Mai 2013)

Damit die SQLite-Datenbank bearbeiten: SQLite Administrator - International Milestone Beta.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Mai 2013)

mattinator schrieb:


> Damit die SQLite-Datenbank bearbeiten: SQLite Administrator - International Milestone Beta.


Danke für die Hilfe. 

Kleine Frage noch: Kann ich irgendwie einen bestimmten Bereich markieren um alle Datensätze darin in einem Durchgang zu löschen? 
Hab mehrere Datensätze gefunden die x-fach vorhanden sind > Spitzenreiter P6979 ~1'200X! 
Einzeln löschen könnte ne Weile dauern.


----------



## picar81_4711 (27. Mai 2013)

Habt ihr es schon bemerkt: *Mihapiha* faltet wieder in seinem alten Team Trubritar Forums - Team Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats 
Schade, dass er so ein tolles Team () verlassen hat.


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Mai 2013)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Habt ihr es schon bemerkt: *Mihapiha* faltet wieder in seinem alten Team



.. hauptsache er faltet und tut der Wissenschaft was Gutes ..



picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Schade, dass er so ein tolles Team () verlassen hat.



Ist schade, ja


----------



## caine2011 (27. Mai 2013)

mattinator schrieb:


> Extra kaufen oder probieren ?



ne der läuft hier bei mir


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Mai 2013)

@ i3-falten

Ich habe für meine Schwester einen Compy auf Basis i3 2120 zusammengeschraubt
Der hat mit SMP (2+2) ca. 3500 PPD erfaltet


----------



## caine2011 (27. Mai 2013)

kk thx

dafür lohnt essich wohl dann nicht


----------



## Amigafan (27. Mai 2013)

Falten mit GTX780:

Hier das erste Ergebnis der neuen GTX 780:
imgur: the simple image sharer
(Im System läuft noch eine GTX690 mit 2 "Instanzen")

Dabei wurde der Core von 900MHz auf 1188MHz übertaktet - zur Übertaktung des VRam wurden keine Angaben gemacht.

Quelle: Folding Forum; View topic - GTX 780 Results after overnight folding.


----------



## mattinator (27. Mai 2013)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Kleine Frage noch: Kann ich irgendwie einen bestimmten Bereich markieren um alle Datensätze darin in einem Durchgang zu löschen?


 Im Prinzip schon, musst "nur" einen entsprechenden Filter definieren und dann vor dem Löschen mehrere Zeilen markieren. Frag mich aber jetzt nicht, wie genau das funktioniert. Vllt. findest Du im Support-Forum (Zeoslib Portal :: View Forum - SQLite Administrator) ein paar Tips.

Btw.: Funktioniert das Löschen aus dem HFM.NET bei Dir auch nicht ? Ich dachte das ist nur bei mir so.


----------



## Amigafan (27. Mai 2013)

mattinator schrieb:


> . . .
> Btw.: Funktioniert das Löschen aus dem HFM.NET bei Dir auch nicht ? Ich dachte das ist nur bei mir so.



Das hat bei mir weder unter WinXP noch unter Win7 64Bit geklappt - stattdessen erscheint dann immer ein "Exception report" . . .


----------



## PAUI (27. Mai 2013)

so, Also die 7663 sind wohl ausgegeangen. habe grade wieder ne 11292 gekriegt.


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Mai 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Falten mit GTX780:
> 
> Hier das erste Ergebnis der neuen GTX 780:



Nur der Vollständigkeit halber:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle: Testbericht Nvidia GeForce GTX 780: Der kleine Titan erwacht - GK110 speckt ein wenig ab


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Mai 2013)

mattinator schrieb:


> Btw.: Funktioniert das Löschen aus dem HFM.NET bei Dir auch nicht ? Ich dachte das ist nur bei mir so.


Löschen geht schon (Win7 64bit), aber eben nur Zeilenweise.
Ich schau mal heute Abend an wie man mehrere Zeilen markiert, daß mit dem Filter hab ich schon gemacht.

Hast du die Datenbank auch gesäubert?


----------



## PAUI (27. Mai 2013)

kriegt wer noch die 7663er?


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Mai 2013)

PAUI schrieb:


> kriegt wer noch die 7663er?



*HIER* - Hand hoch halt


----------



## PAUI (27. Mai 2013)

ich krieg mit Beta Flag, keine mehr für meine HD 7970.


----------



## Amigafan (27. Mai 2013)

PAUI schrieb:


> kriegt wer noch die 7663er?



*Hier auch* - auch Hand hoch halt 
Meine HD7870 faltet noch eine 


Edit:



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Nur der Vollständigkeit halber:
> . . .
> Quelle:   Testbericht  Nvidia GeForce GTX 780: Der kleine Titan erwacht - GK110 speckt ein  wenig ab




Dabei wird aber nur OpenMM 5.0 verwendet, während sowohl FahBench 1.2.0 als auch Core17 bereits die schnellere Version unter OpenMM 5.1 verwenden . . .

Allerdings: die Tendenz bei beiden Versionen wird in etwa dieselbe sein.


----------



## mattinator (27. Mai 2013)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Hast du die Datenbank auch gesäubert?


 Auswahl und löschen mehrerer Datesätze geht wohl nur über eine SQL-Anweisung, da bin ich aber nicht so firm. Ich hatte bei meinen Versuchen glaub ich die betreffenden Datensätze über einen Filter selektiert und mit der Tastatur dann gelöscht. Allerdings läuft seit dem 7-er Client HFM.NET nicht mehr durch. Ich schaue nur noch rein, wenn ich wissen will, für wann ich nachts den Rechner-Shutdown schedulen muss.



PAUI schrieb:


> kriegt wer noch die 7663er?


 
Bis jetzt ja, der nächste Upload / die neuen Projekte sind erst ca. 21:20 Uhr dran. Ich hatte nur mal über's Wochenende ein 7624-er Projekt, dass jedoch mit dem neuen Treiber und meinen aktuellen OC-Werten "abgeschmiert" ist. Kann auch sein, dass der “WinSAT” task aus der Aufgabenplanung (Microsoft\Windows\Maintenance) mit "reingepfuscht" hat. Dessen Fehlermeldungen im Ereignisprotokoll und der Absturz des GPU-Folding-Projektes fielen zumindest zeitlich zusammen. Habe den Task dann einfach deaktiviert.


----------



## Uwe64LE (27. Mai 2013)

PAUI schrieb:


> kriegt wer noch die 7663er?


Meine GTX 650Ti zieht sich nach wie vor noch welche.


----------



## PAUI (28. Mai 2013)

Komisch, jetzt hab ich auch wieder eine bekommen


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Mai 2013)

... Ei gugge daaa ... - eine neue WU

FahCore 17, PRCG 8900, Base Credit 6000, bringen mir (mit GTX 570) bei TPF 8 Min 24 eine PPD von knapp 35'000


----------



## mattinator (28. Mai 2013)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> ... Ei gugge daaa ... - eine neue WU


 
Habe auch gleich mal zwei "abgregriffen". Wow, bis zu über 80K PPD mit den GTX 660 Ti (min. TPF 04:41), schwankt aber auch ganz schön. Allerdings sind die etwas größer, da muss der Rechner heute Nacht wohl mal durcharbeiten. Ca. 20W mehr Verbrauch des ganzen Rechners im Vergleich zu den 766x-er Projekten, aber geschätzt doch ein besseres PPD/W-Verhältnis. Wenn Nvidia es noch hinbekommt, dass der Treiber eine durchgängig knapp 100% GPU- und reduzierte CPU-Auslastung ermöglicht, braucht man nicht mehr.


----------



## PAUI (29. Mai 2013)

Da bin ich ja gespannt was an ppd rauskommen, wenn ich mal so eine abkriege.


----------



## Amigafan (29. Mai 2013)

Bei mir faltet noch die 7663 - bin mal gespannt, wie die 8900 "skaliert" . . .

Und ich muß endlich mal testen, wie das GPU-Falten unter Linux läuft


----------



## sc59 (29. Mai 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Bei mir faltet noch die 7663 - bin mal gespannt, wie die 8900 "skaliert" . . .
> 
> Und ich muß endlich mal testen, wie das GPU-Falten unter Linux läuft


 

ist wohl aber nur für Enthusiasten....
habe mal irgenwo gelesen das der Linux GPU Client noch nicht bepunktet wird.
nicht das das schlecht sei.
fight for science


----------



## Amigafan (29. Mai 2013)

sc59 schrieb:


> ist wohl aber nur für Enthusiasten....
> habe mal irgenwo gelesen das der Linux GPU Client noch nicht bepunktet wird.
> nicht das das schlecht sei.
> fight for science


 
Da kann ich Dich beruhigen - GPU-Falten unter Linux wird genauso "bewertet" wie unter Windoof 
Allerdings könnten einige "Hürden" zu nehmen sein - das macht mich aber nicht bange


----------



## mattinator (29. Mai 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Allerdings könnten einige "Hürden" zu nehmen sein - das macht mich aber nicht bange


 Wird sicher nur nativ einen Sinn machen / funktionieren. Kannst ja mal die Erkenntnisse posten.


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (30. Mai 2013)

ich hab jetzt wieder nen läppi angeworfen mal sehen was bei rum kommt  werde in den nächsten tagen nen paar alte g92 chips hier testen. und als stress test komtm na klar F@H, wie siehtn die ausbeute mit Ati karten eigentlich aktuell aus ? ist die immer noch so bescheiden oder hat sich da mitllerweile was drann geändert ?


----------



## Amigafan (30. Mai 2013)

Das es z. Zt. noch keinen "offiziellen Nachfolger" des Core16 gibt, hat sich nichts geändert.

Aber:
Die Tests mit dem Beta-Core17 und den Beta-WU´s 7663 und 8900 sehen sehr vielversprechend aus:

HD5870 *930*/1250MHz mit Core16 und "guter" 11292: etwa *12,3*K PPD
HD5870 *900*/1250MHz mit Beta-Core17 und 7663: *17,6*K PPD

HD7870 GE *1050*/*1250*MHz mit Beta-Core17 und 7663: ~ *51,5*K PPD
HD7870 GE *1050*/*1250*MHz mit Beta-Core17 und 8900: ~ *53,5*K PPD

HD7870 GE *1200/1300*MHz mit Beta-Core17 und 7663: ~ *58,5*K - 60K PPD

Es fehlt noch das Ergebnis der HD5870 mit WU 8900 und mit (leicht) übertakteter HD 7870.

Es scheint, dass die WU 8900 den höchsten Punkteoutput ermöglicht, aber:
Ergebnis zeigen, dass diese WU sehr empfindlich auf  Übertaktung reagiert - teilweise produziert diese schon bei werksseitig übertakteten Exemplaren Fehler und damit Berechnungsabbrüche und laufen erst stabil, wenn diese GPU´s auf (nVidia)-Standard-Takt herabgesetzt werden . . . 

Beachte bitte:

Es handelt sich um Beta-Software, die aus "Stabilitäts- und Fehlergründen" (eigentlich) nur von offiziellen Beta-Testern ausgeführt werden soll.
Nur diese können im Beta-Forum Ihre Ergebnisse posten und damit zur "Fehlerbereinigung" beitragen. 
Und:
Je mehr Ergebnisse durch Beta-Tester gelieferet werden (und nicht durch "Normaluser" verlorengehen), desto schneller erreichen sowohl Core17 als auch entsprechende WU´s den "Reifegrad" public - und sind damit für alle verfügbar . . .


----------



## mattinator (30. Mai 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Es scheint, dass die WU 8900 den höchsten Punkteoutput ermöglicht, aber:
> Ergebnis zeigen, dass diese WU sehr empfindlich auf  Übertaktung reagiert - teilweise produziert diese schon bei werksseitig übertakteten Exemplaren Fehler und damit Berechnungsabbrüche und laufen erst stabil, wenn diese GPU´s auf (nVidia)-Standard-Takt herabgesetzt werden . . .


 
Bei (GTX 660 Ti @ 1254/1742) mir bisher kein Problem, kein einziger Fehler bei den zwei kompletten und zwei aktuell aktiven Projekten. Da sind bei mir die 762x-er wesentlich empfindlicher. Ist aber auch stark von den Temperaturen abhängig.


----------



## wolf7 (30. Mai 2013)

da ja immer nur übers gpu Folding geredet wird, hat sich denn eig mittlerweile beim "normalen" cpu folding was getan? ist mittlerweile falten mit dem 7.3.6er unter Windows effektiver als mit dem 6.34er unter Linux in ner VMware? hat das mal jemand getestet oder tut sich da nix?


----------



## Amigafan (30. Mai 2013)

wolf7 schrieb:


> da ja immer nur übers gpu Folding geredet wird, hat sich denn eig mittlerweile beim "normalen" cpu folding was getan? ist mittlerweile falten mit dem 7.3.6er unter Windows effektiver als mit dem 6.34er unter Linux in ner VMware? hat das mal jemand getestet oder tut sich da nix?



Klare Antwort: Nein . . . 
Aber:
Du gehst von völlig falschen Vorraussetzungen aus. 
Der Client ist nur die Software, die die "Arbeits- und Bedienumgebung" für die Cores darstellt - und solange keine weiteren Optimierungen im *Core* stattfinden, wird sich daran auch nichts ändern.
Daher ist es egal, ob Du Client v6.34 oder v7.36 (auch in einer VM) verwendest - die Berechnung bleibt - auf das entsprechenden Betriebssystem bezogen - immer gleich (sowohl TPF als auch PPD).



Edit:
Mal schnell auf meinen i7 2600K Ubuntu12.4.2 LTS, Client V7.3.6 (ohne Viewer) und nVidia-Beta-Treiber installiert - GPU (GTS450, da NT zu wenig Power für größere GPU) faltet mit Core17 und WU 8900 . . .  

Bedenkt aber: auch dieses "Szenario" ist nur für Beta-Tester vorgesehen - also habt bitte etwas Geduld bis Core und WU´s den Beta-Status verlassen und public werden . . .


----------



## mattinator (30. Mai 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Edit:
> Mal schnell auf meinen i7 2600K Ubuntu12.4.2 LTS, Client V7.3.6 (ohne Viewer) und nVidia-Beta-Treiber installiert - GPU (GTS450, da NT zu wenig Power für größere GPU) faltet mit Core17 und WU 8900 . . .


 
Und, PPD ?



Amigafan schrieb:


> Bedenkt aber: auch dieses  "Szenario" ist nur für Beta-Tester vorgesehen - also habt bitte etwas  Geduld bis Core und WU´s den Beta-Status verlassen und public werden . .  .



Was schadet es Stanford, wenn jemand ohne offizielle Beta-Tester-Registrierung die Beta-Projekte fehlerfrei (!) / erfolgreich faltet ? Das Beta-Tester-Feedback nutzt doch nur etwas, wenn Fehler auftreten.


----------



## Amigafan (30. Mai 2013)

*@mattinator*

Nach den ersten 6% liegen die PPD bei etwa 8700 (TPF bei etwa 21:05) - daher auch meine Empfehlung, bei langsameren GPU´s weiterhin Core15 nutzen.
Natürlich ist auch hier ein CPU-Kern für Core17 freizuhalten . . . 

Aber:
Nach Abschluß dieser WU "landet" diese Installation auf meinem i7 2700K - mit GTX560Ti 448


----------



## PAUI (31. Mai 2013)

Also unter Linux kommt mit meiner HD 7970 nur das hier.

05:47:20:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from 'assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80': Empty work server assignment
05:47:20:WU00:FS01:Connecting to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:8080
05:47:31:WU00:FS01:News: Welcome to Folding@Home
05:47:31:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from 'assign-GPU.stanford.edu:8080': Empty work server assignment
05:47:31:ERROR:WU00:FS01:Exception: Could not get an assignment


----------



## ProfBoom (31. Mai 2013)

AMD wird unter Linux auch erst unterstützt, nachdem die ihre Treiber verbessert haben.

proteneer comments on I am Yutong Zhao, IAMA GPU Core Developer at Folding@home, AMA. Also, core 17 released back into Beta!


----------



## Hawky1980 (31. Mai 2013)

Ich hoffe es stört euch nicht, wenn ich euch ein paar 8900er mopse. Die laufen gerade so schön bei mir. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (31. Mai 2013)

Mein erstes "Faltziel" für dieses Jahr ist erreicht - Top 500 


BTW:

Die GTS450 unter Ubuntu ist bei 33% mit einem Fehler "ausgestiegen":

ERROR:exception: Error downloading array energyBuffer: clEnqueueReadBuffer (-36)

Entweder eine Bad_work_unit oder ein Fehler durch "Werksübertaktung" . . .


----------



## wolf7 (31. Mai 2013)

gibts eig ne minimale UL Geschwindigkeit zum Hochladen einer WU? weil ich habs ins traffic limit geschafft und muss jetzt mit unterirdischen Geschwindigkeiten leben. Er lädt laut meinem Router zwar was mit 20kb/s hoch, aber es kommt nur die Meldung "couldn't send HTTP request to server", auch der alternative Port geht nicht. 
(ohne Traffic Limit gehts ohne Probleme)

edit:



Spoiler



[19:44:30] Loaded queue successfully.
[19:44:30] - Preparing to get new work unit...
[19:44:30] Cleaning up work directory
[19:44:30] Project: 8810 (Run 0, Clone 17, Gen 0)


[19:44:30] + Attempting to send results [May 31 19:44:30 UTC]
[19:44:30] + Attempting to get work packet
[19:44:30] Passkey found
[19:44:30] - Connecting to assignment server
[19:44:32] - Successful: assigned to (128.143.199.96).
[19:44:32] + News From Folding@Home: Welcome to Folding@Home
[19:44:32] Loaded queue successfully.
[19:47:17] + Closed connections



hat der die nun gesendet oder net? auf jeden fall hat er sich ne neue WU gezogen...


----------



## mattinator (31. Mai 2013)

wolf7 schrieb:


> hat der die nun gesendet oder net? auf jeden fall hat er sich ne neue WU gezogen...


 
Aus dem Stück Protokoll ist das nicht zu ersehen, allerdings auch kein Fehler.


----------



## wolf7 (31. Mai 2013)

mattinator schrieb:


> Aus dem Stück Protokoll ist das nicht zu ersehen, allerdings auch kein Fehler.


 
mehr gibts aber net, danach hat er nur die neue WU angefangen... also gehe ich davon aus, dass er sie nicht gesendet hat.

das ist der volle log:



Spoiler



Launch directory: /home/tom/fah
Executable: /home/tom/fah/fah6
Arguments: -smp 6 

[19:44:30] - Ask before connecting: No
[19:44:30] - User name: wolf7 (Team 70335)
[19:44:30] - User ID: 7794CC6977B777AA
[19:44:30] - Machine ID: 5
[19:44:30] 
[19:44:30] Loaded queue successfully.
[19:44:30] - Preparing to get new work unit...
[19:44:30] Cleaning up work directory
[19:44:30] Project: 8810 (Run 0, Clone 17, Gen 0)


[19:44:30] + Attempting to send results [May 31 19:44:30 UTC]
[19:44:30] + Attempting to get work packet
[19:44:30] Passkey found
[19:44:30] - Connecting to assignment server
[19:44:32] - Successful: assigned to (128.143.199.96).
[19:44:32] + News From Folding@Home: Welcome to Folding@Home
[19:44:32] Loaded queue successfully.
[19:47:17] + Closed connections
[19:47:17] 
[19:47:17] + Processing work unit
[19:47:17] Core required: FahCore_a3.exe
[19:47:17] Core found.
[19:47:17] Working on queue slot 03 [May 31 19:47:17 UTC]
[19:47:17] + Working ...
thekraken: The Kraken 0.7-pre15 (compiled Sa 27. Okt 21:46:46 CEST 2012 by tom@ubuntu)
thekraken: Processor affinity wrapper for Folding@Home
thekraken: The Kraken comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY; licensed under GPLv2
thekraken: PID: 1688
thekraken: Logging to thekraken.log
[19:47:17] 
[19:47:17] *------------------------------*
[19:47:17] Folding@Home Gromacs SMP Core
[19:47:17] Version 2.27 (Dec. 15, 2010)
[19:47:17] 
[19:47:17] Preparing to commence simulation
[19:47:17] - Looking at optimizations...
[19:47:17] - Created dyn
[19:47:17] - Files status OK
[19:47:18] - Expanded 1047446 -> 4175080 (decompressed 398.5 percent)
[19:47:18] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=1047446 data_size=4175080, decompressed_data_size=4175080 diff=0
[19:47:18] - Digital signature verified
[19:47:18] 
[19:47:18] Project: 8806 (Run 0, Clone 17, Gen 0)
[19:47:18] 
[19:47:18] Assembly optimizations on if available.
[19:47:18] Entering M.D.
  G  R  O  M  A  C  S  (-:

                   Groningen Machine for Chemical Simulation

  VERSION 4.5.3  (-:

        Written by Emile Apol, Rossen Apostolov, Herman J.C. Berendsen,
      Aldert van Buuren, Pär Bjelkmar, Rudi van Drunen, Anton Feenstra, 
        Gerrit Groenhof, Peter Kasson, Per Larsson, Pieter Meulenhoff, 
           Teemu Murtola, Szilard Pall, Sander Pronk, Roland Schulz, 
                Michael Shirts, Alfons Sijbers, Peter Tieleman,

               Berk Hess, David van der Spoel, and Erik Lindahl.

       Copyright (c) 1991-2000, University of Groningen, The Netherlands.
            Copyright (c) 2001-2010, The GROMACS development team at
        Uppsala University & The Royal Institute of Technology, Sweden.
            check out Gromacs - Gromacs for more information.


  Gromacs  (-:

Reading file work/wudata_03.tpr, VERSION 4.5.3-dev-20101113-8af87 (single precision)
Starting 6 threads
[19:47:24] Mapping NT from 6 to 6 
Making 1D domain decomposition 6 x 1 x 1
starting mdrun 'Great Red Oystrich Makes All Chemists Sane in water'
500000 steps,   1000.0 ps.
[19:47:27] Completed 0 out of 500000 steps  (0%)



hat auch beim stündlichen Update nix dazu gezählt, irgend ne chance die alte WU noch los zu bekommen?

edit: mit dem "send all" flag versucht ers nun noch mal, verstehen tu ich das allerdings wirklich nicht, beim Sendeversuch lädt der ne viertel Stunde mit den (vollen) 20kb/s irgendwas ins Netz hoch (ca. 20MB), nur um dann festzustellen, dass der Versuch gescheitert ist. Bei dem alternativen Port merkt ers wenigstens bereits nach 3 Minuten... 



Spoiler



[20:22:41] Loaded queue successfully.
[20:22:41] Attempting to return result(s) to server...
[20:22:41] Project: 8810 (Run 0, Clone 17, Gen 0)


[20:22:41] + Attempting to send results [May 31 20:22:41 UTC]
[20:37:41] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[20:37:41] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)
[20:37:41]     (128.143.199.96:8080)
[20:37:41] + Retrying using alternative port
[20:40:56] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[20:40:56] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)
[20:40:56]     (128.143.199.96:80)
[20:40:56] - Error: Could not transmit unit 02 (completed May 31) to work server.


[20:40:56] + Attempting to send results [May 31 20:40:56 UTC]


----------



## mattinator (31. Mai 2013)

Mystisch, wüsste eigentlich nichts von einer minimalen Updload-Rate. Möglicherweise blockt Dein Provider noch auf eine andere Art (z.B. "unabsichtliche" Übertragungsfehler). Ein Workaround wäre vllt., den kompletten Folding-Ordner per USB-Stick oder -Platte zu einem Kumpel (mit größerer Upload-Bandbreite) zu schaffen und dort nur mit "send all" hochzuladen.


----------



## wolf7 (31. Mai 2013)

pah, der hat doch was gegen mich...



Spoiler



[20:40:56] + Attempting to send results [May 31 20:40:56 UTC]
[20:56:47] - Server reports problem with unit.
[20:56:47]   Successfully sent unit 02 to Collection server.



das wars dann wohl mit der WU nech^^. egal in ner stunde ist das traffic limit (hoffentlich) wieder aufgehoben.


----------



## ProfBoom (31. Mai 2013)

Eine Mindestgeschwindigkeit gibt es direkt nicht, aber einen Server-Timeout.
Wenn du also zu lange brauchst um eine WU hochzuladen, geht der Server davon aus, dass die Verbindung hängt und trennt sie.
Es sind allerdings keine Zeiten veröffentlich worden, so dass man auch nicht ausrechnen kann wie schnell man hochladen muss.


----------



## wolf7 (31. Mai 2013)

ProfBoom schrieb:


> Eine Mindestgeschwindigkeit gibt es direkt nicht, aber einen Server-Timeout.
> Wenn du also zu lange brauchst um eine WU hochzuladen, geht der Server davon aus, dass die Verbindung hängt und trennt sie.
> Es sind allerdings keine Zeiten veröffentlich worden, so dass man auch nicht ausrechnen kann wie schnell man hochladen muss.


 
mh na aber wäre ne viertelstunde nicht zu knapp? weiß net recht, is scho verdächtig, dass der fehler quasi immer exakt nach ner viertelstunde kam.


----------



## Loetkolben666 (31. Mai 2013)

Sorry, war nicht im Land.



ProfBoom schrieb:


> Im Foldingforum schreibt einer von 180W bei 1050MHz für eine 7970.
> 
> Und bei xtremesystems heißt es 150W.
> 
> ...


 
Das war mit einem Monitor und 1100 MHz bei -5% PL.


----------



## PAUI (1. Juni 2013)

für alle die unter Linux den neuesten AMD Beta Treiber wollen.

AMD Catalyst

Edit: ändert trotzdem nichts daran, er sagt immernoch das es für meine HD 7970 keine WU gibt.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Juni 2013)

Meine beiden 460er haben sich auch jetzt je ne P8900 geholt, aber Freude darüber hab ich keine  > TPF 12min bei ~12kPPD. 

Wer will kann sich meine P8900 holen, den für mich lohnen sich die definitiv nicht (beta-Flag rausgenommen).


----------



## Uwe64LE (1. Juni 2013)

Apropos 8900: meine GTX 650Ti hat auch gerade so eine. Ich finde 24.800 PPD ganz OK.

Meine GTS450 lass ich aber auch keine beta WU mehr falten.

Mal was anderes: (Frage an Windows 7 Nutzer)
Normalerweise erscheint bei mir ein Symbol für den fah client in der Taskleiste, dies ist aber irgendwie verschwunden.
Mit den automatisch angelegten Verknüpfungen kann ich zwar web control öffnen, aber nicht advanced control-
was ich normalerweise benutze.
Gibt´s ne einfache Möglichkeit, das umzuschalten ohne den client abzuschiessen?


----------



## Amigafan (1. Juni 2013)

*@Uwe64LE*

Kontrolliere mal, ob die Anwendungen in der Taskleiste eventuell automatisch ausgeblendet werden . . . 
Dazu klicke mit RMB auf Taskleiste und wähle "Eigenschaften" aus.

Es öffnet sich ein Fenster, im Fenster die Überschrift: Systemsymbole aktivieren oder deaktivieren und darunter die Systemsymbole.

Unterhalb davon befinden sich in blauer Schrift zwei weitere Wahlmöglichkeiten - mit "Benachrichtigungssymbole anpassen" kannst Du das Anzeigeverhalten jedes in der Taskleiste befindlichen Programmes ändern.



Edit:

*@A.Meier-PS3*

Daher erwähnte ich bereits mehrfach, bei langsameren nVidia-GPU´s weiterhin den Core15 zu nutzen - beta-Core17 ist erst ab GPU-Version 500 interessant.




Einige Ergänzungen zur WU 8900:




Amigafan schrieb:


> Aber:
> Die Tests mit dem Beta-Core17 und den Beta-WU´s 7663 und 8900 sehen sehr vielversprechend aus:
> 
> HD5870 *930*/1250MHz mit Core16 und "guter" 11292: ~ *12,3*K PPD
> HD5870 *900*/1250MHz mit Beta-Core17 und 7663: ~ *17,6*K PPD



HD5870 *900*/1250MHz mit Beta-Core17 und 8900: ~ *18,2*K PPD
Damit schaft die HD5870 mehr PPD als eine HD6970 (~16,5K PPD)




Amigafan schrieb:


> HD7870 GE *1050*/*1250*MHz mit Beta-Core17 und 7663: ~ *51,5*K PPD
> HD7870 GE *1050*/*1250*MHz mit Beta-Core17 und 8900: ~ *53,5*K PPD
> 
> HD7870 GE *1200/1300*MHz mit Beta-Core17 und 7663: ~ *58,5*K - 60K PPD



HD7870 GE *1200*/*1300*MHz mit Beta-Core17 und 8900: ~ *61,1*K PPD


----------



## Uwe64LE (1. Juni 2013)

@Amigafan

Das hatte ich gleich probiert, als ich das Symbol vermisste. Ist definitiv nicht mehr da.

Noch etwas background:
Hatte letztens die Meldung, dass McAfee nach einer Aktualisierung den PC neu starten möchte.
Daraufhin hab ich "Später neustarten" gewählt und sowohl GPU-, als auch CPU client per "Finish"
beenden lassen.
Nach dem Senden der WU hab ich fah beendet und den PC neu gestartet.

Nach dem Hochfahren wurde fah automatisch gestartet. Normalerweise erscheint dann das Symbol
in der Taskleiste und ich klicke dann statt Webanzeige auf die Erweiterte Anzeige.

In 7 Stunden ist die CPU WU fertig. Dann werde ich wohl FAH per Taskmanager abschießen und
den PC nochmal neustarten. Die paar Minuten werden den Bonus der GPU WU nicht ruinieren.

Dachte nur, es gäbe vielleicht eine simple Lösung.


----------



## Amigafan (1. Juni 2013)

*@Uwe64LE*

Ich habe unter Win7 noch Version V7.2.9 laufen - daher weiß ich nicht, ob nicht unter "Einstellungen (Preferences)" im Client das Symbol für die Taskleiste ausgeblendet werden kann  . . .


----------



## Uwe64LE (1. Juni 2013)

Genau das geht eben nicht im Web Control Center. Da kann man nur Namen, Teamnummer und Passkey eingeben.
Und mit dem Schieberegler spielen.

Für alles andere brauchst du das Advanced Control Center. Deswegen such ich das Ding ja.
Das Symbol wäre ja nur Mittel zum Zweck, möglicher Weg zum Ziel.

Das Ding wird jetzt angezeigt:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Und ich möchte das normale Control Center wieder.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Juni 2013)

@Amigafan: Ist dir der Ausdruck "langsameren nVidia-GPU´s" nicht unangenehm? 

Nüchtern betrachtet war in den 3 Jahren seit ich meine 460er habe eine neuere Generation gekommen, aber so gross ist der Unterschied nun auch nicht. 

Das bei F@H ein "paar" Punkte mehr rüberkommen ist schön, aber in der Hauptdisziplin dem Gamen find ich das Plus mit Ausnahme der völlig überteuereten Karten mager.


----------



## Amigafan (1. Juni 2013)

*@A.Meier-PS3*


Nein . . . ** 
Das "langsamer" beziehe ich auf die "native Rechenleistung" (nicht Spieleleistung), welche sich in "GFlops" niederschlägt - und da hat sich einiges geändert . . .



*@Uwe64LE*

Vielleicht hilft es, den Client noch einmal zu installieren - ohne Deinstallation der vorhergehenden Installation . . .


----------



## ProfBoom (1. Juni 2013)

Gibt es denn im FAH Verzeichnichs nicht so etwas wie FAHClient.exe?


----------



## Uwe64LE (2. Juni 2013)

Ja, aber damit startet man doch den client zum 2. Mal. Einmal läuft er doch schon.
Ist mir zwar aus Versehen auch schon passiert. Beim Versuch, den 2. dann wieder zu beenden,
sind dann aber beide abgeschmiert.


----------



## PAUI (2. Juni 2013)

bei mir faltet jetzt auch ne 8900er mit 120000PPD auf 1150MHz Core bzw. 1500MHz Mem.


----------



## ProfBoom (2. Juni 2013)

Hm, früher musste ich manchmal im Task Manager "explorer.exe" beenden und dann über Datei->Neuer Task->"explorer.exe" im Taskmanager neu starten.

Ich weiß allerdings nicht wie Windows 7 darauf reagiert.


----------



## Julian Kruck (2. Juni 2013)

Hey leute!
nach langer abwesenheit melde ich mich mal wieder  hab natürlich schon fleißig gefaltet, wollt mal wieder mein setup auf aktuellen stand bringen.
System:
Win 7 64 bit, 2600k mit 4Ghz, AMD 6770 und 8GB RAM, läuft 24/7
Aktuelle Config: 
SMP Client, 6.34, mit smp 7
auf der graka läuft BIONIC, das ist effizienter als f@h

so, da bei BIONIC aber kaum mehr projekte für AMDs kommen, wollte ich mich erkundigen wies denn aktuell mit der falteffizienz der AMD-Karten ausschaut? hab da was von nem neuen beta-client gehört, kommt man so auf akzeptable ppds?
und wie schauts mit neuen smp-clienten aus?

danke schonmal


----------



## hbf878 (2. Juni 2013)

@Uwe64LE: hast du schonmal verucht, einfach FAHControl.exe aus dem FAH-Verzeichnis nochmal zu starten? hat bei mir schonmal bei deiner situation geholfen. 



Spoiler



du müsstest ggf darauf achten, dass die exe im config-verzeichnis ausgeführt wird, also in der cmd in das config-verzeichnis wechseln (cd) und dann den kompletten pfad  zur exe (C:\program files\fah\fahclient.exe oder so) eingeben.


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Juni 2013)

Julian Kruck schrieb:


> so, da bei BIONIC aber kaum mehr projekte für AMDs kommen, wollte ich mich erkundigen wies denn aktuell mit der falteffizienz der AMD-Karten ausschaut? hab da was von nem neuen beta-client gehört, kommt man so auf akzeptable ppds?
> und wie schauts mit neuen smp-clienten aus?
> 
> danke schonmal



Tatsächlich ist der neue Beta-Core signifikant besser (*vor allem* mit den AMDs) - allerdings zeigt sich das vor allem bei den "hohen" GPUs (zB. 7970)
Aber die "Durstststrecke" ist wirklich vorbei

Installier dir den 7er-Clienten - bringt auch was


----------



## Uwe64LE (2. Juni 2013)

hbf878 schrieb:


> @Uwe64LE: hast du schonmal verucht, einfach FAHControl.exe aus dem FAH-Verzeichnis nochmal zu starten?



Nachdem du jetzt der Zweite bist, der mir dazu rät, habe ich es jetzt trotz meiner Bedenken einfach mal gemacht.
Im schlimmsten Fall wäre der client abgeschmiert- aber das hätte ich sowieso als letzten Ausweg selbst provozieren müssen.

Es hat geklappt. Manchmal sind die einfachsten Lösungen eben doch die besten. 

Danke an alle, die sich mit meinem Problemchen befasst haben.


----------



## picar81_4711 (4. Juni 2013)

Hat es hier alle davongeschwemmt? 
Ist ja echt krass, das Hochwasser hier.....habe mir heute unseren kleinen Stausee angeschaut(Surspeicher Teisendorf), da wird auch Strom erzeugt(250KW), den ich dann verbrauche(1KW), deshalb passt es ein wenig in dieses Thread.
Der ist randvoll und das Wasser schießt oben in den Überlauf rein....das ist sehr selten der Fall, seit ich auf der Welt bin noch nie!


----------



## Abductee (4. Juni 2013)

Ich wollte heute eigentlich zum Zoo nach München fahren.
So schaut die Autobahnverbindung Salzburg-München aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Juni 2013)

Na wenigstens haben sie den Überlauf nicht für nichts gebaut und jetzt wird er wenigstens mal richtig durchgespült.
Ist aber schon echt kraß was bei euch an Wasser runtergekommen ist.

Hier in der Region wurden auch ein paar Keller überflutet und ein Straßen gesperrt aber bei weitem nicht in dem Ausmaß.

Bei uns in der Gemeinde hatte der Necker zwar Hochwasser, ist aber soviel ich weiß nirgens über die Ufer getreten.

Hoffen wie das möglichst bald endlich der Sommer kommt.


----------



## wolf7 (4. Juni 2013)

mein Heimat Dorf im Erzgebirge war auch abgeschnitten. Alle drei Zugangsstraßen überspühlt, aber das Haus steht am Berg und ist unten gut abgedichtet, da kommt kein Tropfen Grundwasser rein. Ansonsten waren einige Keller voll. Das interessante dieses Jahr im Vergleich zu 2002 ist, dass diesmal weniger die Mulde (welche zwar auch viel Wasser hatte, aber net so schlimm wie 2002) sondern vielmehr irgendwelche kleinen Bäche die Straßen überspühlt haben, welche man sonst kaum wahr nimmt. 2002 war unser Dorf nicht abgeschnitten... Aber die Internetverbindung steht und Strom ham mer eh fas alles Erdkabel, da besteht sowieso keine Gefahr. Ich erwarte nur Post aus Österreich (ne Backplate für den neuen Kühler). Hoffentlich wurde die net weggespühlt. Freitag ham das Teil angeblich abgeschickt...


----------



## Loetkolben666 (5. Juni 2013)

Irgendwo hier meinte mal jemand das bei Mobile der Upload nicht gezählt wird. 
Ist das bei Vodafone auch der Fall?


----------



## Amigafan (5. Juni 2013)

Loetkolben666 schrieb:


> Irgendwo hier meinte mal jemand das bei Mobile der Upload nicht gezählt wird.
> Ist das bei Vodafone auch der Fall?



Das  solltest Du erfahren, wenn Du Dir mal das "Kleingedruckte" anschaust -  aber im Normalfall wird immer nur das "Downloadvolumen" angegeben.


----------



## wolf7 (6. Juni 2013)

so cpu kühler gewechselt und bei 24°C Zimmertemperatur aktuell 47,5°C CPU Temperatur, sind also ~5-10°C weinger. Mal gucken, wie es im dauerbetrieb ausschaut. Aber sagt mal, wozu gibt es überhaupt beim AMD Sockel diesen kleinen Hebel zum fixieren der cpu? ich meine, sowohl beim Abbauen des alten Kühlers als auch als ich den neuen noch mal korrigieren musste, da der untere Lüfter mit den Ram Riegeln kollidiert ist, hatte ich beide male die CPU und den Kühler in der Hand. Die Wärmeleitpaste hat also besser geklebt, als diese fixierung die cpu im Sockel halten konnte... zum glück scheint die cpu bei der Aktion nicht in mitleidenschaft gezogen worden zu sein.


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Juni 2013)

wolf7 schrieb:


> .. hatte ich beide male die CPU und den Kühler in der Hand. Die Wärmeleitpaste hat also besser geklebt, als diese fixierung die cpu im Sockel halten konnte... zum glück scheint die cpu bei der Aktion nicht in mitleidenschaft gezogen worden zu sein.



Das ist tatsächlich suboptimal - ich hab deswegen schon mal ne CPU gekillt
Ein Grund mehr (für mich) hauptsächlich auf INTEL zu basieren


----------



## Uwe64LE (6. Juni 2013)

CPU kurz noch mal laufen lassen vor dem Ausbau soll da Wunder wirken 
(Alternativ wäre bissl Wärme von nem Fön, lässt sich aber schlecht dosieren)


----------



## T0M@0 (7. Juni 2013)

Kühler leicht drehen, beim abnehmen


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Juni 2013)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Kühler leicht drehen, beim abnehmen



Blöderweise habe ich genau *damit* die CPU gekillt - Füsschen platt


----------



## End0fSeven (7. Juni 2013)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Das ist tatsächlich suboptimal - ich hab deswegen schon mal ne CPU gekillt
> Ein Grund mehr (für mich) hauptsächlich auf INTEL zu basieren


 
Zu P4 zeiten gabs das auch noch 

Ich hab nie gewusst wie man den jez abnehmen soll, ich hab ganz leicht mit nem Schraubenzieher ne hebelwirkung gemacht


----------



## wolf7 (7. Juni 2013)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Kühler leicht drehen, beim abnehmen


 
das habe ich im übrigen gemacht. der Kühler saß beim abnehmen auch net mehr korrekt auf der cpu auf sondern leicht vertret, für viel drehen ist aber kein Platz in dem Case. Bei der ersten Demontage, als ich das Ding mühsam von dem Kühler dann gelöst hab (als die cpu sich also schon vom Sockel getrennt hatte), musste ich auch echt Kraft aufwenden, um die zwei zu trennen. Das Teil hat echt sehr gut dran geklebt...


----------



## Amigafan (9. Juni 2013)

. . . 

Seit Ihr sicher, dass Ihr wirklick WLP verwendet?   

Vielleicht  verwendet Ihr zuviel davon - ich kenne dieses "kleben bleiben" nur von  GPU-Kühlkörpern - und diese strotzen meist nur so von zuviel  aufgetragener WLP . . .


----------



## PAUI (9. Juni 2013)

vielleicht verwenden sie auch statt Wärmeleitpaste, Wärmeleitkleber


----------



## Amigafan (12. Juni 2013)

*Gute Neuigkeiten:*

Der Beta-Core17 dürfte diese Woche die nächste Stufe (advanced) erreichen - also die "offene Beta" und wird damit für alle Falter freigegeben. 


Siehe: Folding Forum

Re: New GPU core17 Project 8900 released for beta testing
by *Jesse_V* » Mon Jun 10, 2013 10:52 pm 

<@proteneer_iPhone> Move to adv this week likely
<tlg289> really?
<@proteneer_iPhone> Ya
<@proteneer_iPhone> Though so many people use beta these days


----------



## Z28LET (12. Juni 2013)

Muss man dazu dann den Client updaten/modifizieren, oder bekommt man solche Projekte einfach so, im "Tagesgeschäft" mal eingestreut?


----------



## PAUI (12. Juni 2013)

Ne musst Client-Type Advanced auf dem folding slot einstellen, genau wie bei Beta.


----------



## Bumblebee (12. Juni 2013)

... bleibt nur noch die Frage offen ob der "client-type beta - User" sie dann noch kriegt oder "bloss der "client-type advanced - User"


----------



## Amigafan (12. Juni 2013)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> ... bleibt nur noch die Frage offen ob der "client-type beta - User" sie dann noch kriegt oder "bloss der "client-type advanced - User"




Die "client-type"-Einstellung schränkt die Vergabe der WU´s wie folgt ein:

kein Eintrag bzw. "client-type=normal": nur alle WU´s die "public" sind und damit größte "Einschränkung" (aber sicherste "Punktebank")
"client-type=advanced": alle WU´s, die zumindest die Einstufung "advanced" (öffentliche beta) erhalten haben, also zusätzlich auch public-WU´s (mittlere Einschränkung)
"client-type=beta": alle verfügbaren WU´s, also beta-, advanced- und public-WU´s (größtes Risiko eines Punkteverlustes durch beta-Status)

Aber:
Es ist Unsinn, wenn alle die "beta"-Einstellung nutzen - das behindert im schlimmsten Fall die Entwicklung neuer WU´s bzw. Cores bzw. verzögert die "Freigabe". 
Und es sollte im Interesse aller sein, die Entwicklung zu unterstützen, nicht zu behindern. 

Denn:
Als Beta-Tester reicht es nicht, eine beta-WU oder -Core einfach "ablaufen zu lassen" um möglicht viele Punkte zu bekommen - man hat die Aufgabe, mit "legalen Mitteln" im Rahmen der EULA Schwachstellen herauszufinden - und damit auch "Punkteverluste" hinzunehmen . . .


----------



## Bumblebee (12. Juni 2013)

Danke nochmal für die Auflistung der "Bedingungen"

So rum meinte ich es aber nicht
Wenn eine "beta" zu "advanced" wechselt dann wird (normalerweise) der User mit der "Beta-flag" sie nicht mehr bekommen
Erst wenn keine "beta" faltbereit ist wechselt der Vergabe-Server auf "advanced"

So sehe ich das jedenfalls


----------



## Amigafan (12. Juni 2013)

*@Bumblebee*

Das ist nur zum Teil richtig.
Die Vergabe hängt letzten Endes auch mit der Priorität zusammn, die eine WU erhält.

So kann es passieren, dass - trotz "beta-flag" - man normale WU´s erhält, weil deren Priorität wesentlich höher eingestuft wurde.

Das "beta-Flag" berechtigt letztlich nur den Clienten, auch Zugriff auf solche WU´s oder Cores zu erhalten, schränkt aber den Zugriff auf normale WU´s nicht ein.


----------



## Thosch (13. Juni 2013)

Ist an den 8900ern was besonderes dran ? Hab bei mir die 2. oder 3. am werkeln. Komme so auf um die 19,5k PPDs mit meiner *extrem* "angekratzten" 560Ti ...  ... die Temps sind glaube ich etwas niedriger, kommt mir jedenfalls so vor. Könnte mich auch irren, hatte den Game-PC länger nicht zum Falten genommen.


----------



## trucker1963 (13. Juni 2013)

Ist halt eine Beta-WU , die auf den 7XXX von AMD und den 6xx und Neurere von Nvidia besser laufen.
Meine GTX 650TI bringt so 25k PPDs .

PS: Da es ja wieder warm wird . Wer noch Lüfter braucht für seine Foolding Maschinen,biete welche im VK-Fred an: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/v...und-pwm-guenstig-weniger-als-50-neupreis.html .
Für Teammitglieder könnte ich es noch etwas günstiger machen , damit auch im Sommer fleißig gefaltet werden kann  .


----------



## Z28LET (13. Juni 2013)

Gibts es irgendwo eigendlich schon Vergleichswerte zwischen einem i7 3770 und einem 4770?
So ein paar durchschnitts PPD bei @stock Werten.


----------



## Amigafan (13. Juni 2013)

Z28LET schrieb:


> Gibts es irgendwo eigendlich schon Vergleichswerte zwischen einem i7 3770 und einem 4770?
> So ein paar durchschnitts PPD bei @stock Werten.


 
Du kannst davon ausgehen, dass die Faltleistung irgendwo zwischen 3 und max 8% mehr PPD liegt (Designverbesserungen wie bessere Sprungvorhersage etc.) - mehr ist nicht zu erwarten.

D.h. ein Update von Ivy-bridge lohnt nicht, aber wenn Du Dir einen neuen (Falt-)Rechner zusammenstellen willst spricht nichts dagegen . . .


----------



## Thosch (13. Juni 2013)

trucker1963 schrieb:


> Ist halt eine Beta-WU , die auf den 7XXX von AMD und den 6xx und Neurere von Nvidia besser laufen.
> Meine GTX 650TI bringt so 25k PPDs .


 
Da scheint ja meine 560er Ti noch nicht ganz so schlecht zu laufen. Bei den ~19,5k PPDs sind 2 Sys-Neustarts mit entspr. Leerlauf bis zum Bemerken dabei. Akt. zeigt der Client bei 13% ~24k bei 20 MHz unter Werkstakt an.  

Edit: Achso... es läuft ja auch noch nebenbei smp6 ...  ... und gezockt hab ich gestern ja auch noch ...  ...


----------



## Z28LET (13. Juni 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Du kannst davon ausgehen, dass die Faltleistung irgendwo zwischen 3 und max 8% mehr PPD liegt (Designverbesserungen wie bessere Sprungvorhersage etc.) - mehr ist nicht zu erwarten.
> 
> D.h. ein Update von Ivy-bridge lohnt nicht, aber wenn Du Dir einen neuen (Falt-)Rechner zusammenstellen willst spricht nichts dagegen . . .


 

Habe nichts dergleichen vor, aber es interessiert mich einfach mal.


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Juni 2013)

Z28LET schrieb:


> Habe nichts dergleichen vor, aber es interessiert mich einfach mal.



Das Problem ist - ähnlich wie bei den GraKa's, dass es keine wirklich "solide" Benchmark gibt um es auszutesten.


----------



## Thosch (14. Juni 2013)

Kann das wer verifizieren das die 8900er erheblich weniger Strom "konsumieren" ??     Bei mir, je nach WU um die 20-45 Watt weniger ...  ...


----------



## Amigafan (14. Juni 2013)

Die Umstellung des (noch-) Beta-Core17 auf advanced steht unmittelbar bevor - der Programmierer hat diesen soweit "freigegeben".

Nun muß diese Freigabe nur noch umgesetzt werden.

[20:50] <@proteneer> Napoleon, it's up to Diwakar
[20:50] <@proteneer> to move to adv
[20:51] <@proteneer> i've done the preparations already

Quelle: Freenode-ICQ


----------



## PAUI (15. Juni 2013)

geil, mein fx-8150 server hat sich abgeschossen. Netzteil kaputt und Mobo und CPU in Tod gerissen.
hab schon nen neues system mit FX-8120 und nem ASRock 990FX Extreme3 bekommen.


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Juni 2013)

PAUI schrieb:


> geil, mein fx-8150 server hat sich abgeschossen. Netzteil kaputt und Mobo und CPU in Tod gerissen.
> hab schon nen neues system mit FX-8120 und nem ASRock 990FX Extreme3 bekommen.



Na das ist heftig - mein Beilied


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. Juni 2013)

Auch mein Beileid.


----------



## Abductee (15. Juni 2013)

Was war das für ein Netzteil?


----------



## Thosch (16. Juni 2013)

Schon heftig was hier mal wieder an HW in den Tod gerissen wird ... und dabei ist es z.Z. noch temperaturtechnisch *extrem* moderat ...  ...

Btw ... ich muss auch einen Tausch des KGPE "hinnehmen", keine Zeitwert-Gutschrift möglich ... sonst wäre ich auf Supermicro umgestiegen, die "einfachen Bretter" gibts auch schon für um die 350€ ... bloss wenn das Tauschteil dann auch nur wieder 1 Jahr hält ...  ...  ...
Hab auch evtl. den Grund gefunden warum meine 560er nich mehr so richtig will, 1 Lüfter dreht nicht mehr voll mit klingt nach Lagerschaden, vllt. hilft etwas ölen. Und sauber ist auch was anderes, die zerlege ich erst mal, reinige und schmiere die,neue WLP drauf, mal schauen obs reicht.


----------



## Abductee (16. Juni 2013)

Das Ölen hält glaub ich nicht lange.
Wenn du vom Platz her keine Probleme hast, würd ich einen günstigen Nachrüstkühler von Arctic Cooling nehmen.


----------



## PAUI (16. Juni 2013)

Abductee schrieb:


> Was war das für ein Netzteil?


 
keine Ahnung, der Server ist bei G-Portal gehostet.


----------



## Amigafan (16. Juni 2013)

Dann kommen auf Dich glücklicherweise keine Kosten durch Hardwarenachkauf zu - wenigstens eine positive Nachricht . . .


----------



## Thosch (16. Juni 2013)

Abductee schrieb:


> Das Ölen hält glaub ich nicht lange.
> Wenn du vom Platz her keine Probleme hast, würd ich einen günstigen Nachrüstkühler von Arctic Cooling nehmen.


 Also ... Reinigung war dringend notwendig, tierischer Pelz drauf. Ölen ging nicht, Lüfter lässt sich nicht richtig auseinander nehmen.
Nach Nachrüstkühlern hab ich auch schon geschaut und den einen oder anderen ins Auge gefasst. Da gibts ja von AC den 3- und nen 2-Quirligen. Muss ich erst mal schauen wg. den Größen.
Da nur der 1 Lüfter (man.auf 100%) läuft hab ich die GraKa nochmals runter getaktet, etwas von den mVolts genommen (975 -> 950) und das Gehäuse offen gelassen das die die Temps hält. Das wenigsten die WU fertig gefaltet wird. Bestellen werd ich frühestens morgen, ob nen neuen Lüfter oder glei ne andere GraKa wird mir mein Konto- und Verstand verraten.  ...


----------



## picar81_4711 (16. Juni 2013)

PAUI schrieb:


> geil, mein fx-8150 server hat sich abgeschossen. Netzteil kaputt und Mobo und CPU in Tod gerissen.
> hab schon nen neues system mit FX-8120 und nem ASRock 990FX Extreme3 bekommen.


Ebenfalls mein Beileid. Sowas ist wirklich ärgerlich.....


----------



## wolf7 (19. Juni 2013)

und schwitzen alle PCs auch recht ordentlich? Meiner schon bei 30°C Raumtemperatur, aber der neue Kühler hält den x6 bei niedrigster Lüfterdrehzahl auf unter 55°C. Kauf hat sich also gelohnt, wenns wieder kälter wird, gehts ans übertakten.


----------



## PrincePaul (19. Juni 2013)

Meiner schwirrt auch so bei um die 53°C rum
unter 750 Gramm Kupfer von nem Zalman 9700


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Juni 2013)

... nur mal so im Nebensatz ...



> Zusammen mit einem Team der Stanford University hat NVIDIA das weltweit größte, künstliche neurale Netzwerk erschaffen, um den Lernprozess des menschlichen Gehirns zu modellieren. Es ist 6,5mal größer als das Google-Netzwerk, das 2012 errichtet wurde und bis dato den Rekord hielt.


.. Hoffentlich nennen sie es nicht *SKYNET*


----------



## picar81_4711 (20. Juni 2013)

...oder die *Matrix*?


----------



## Uwe64LE (20. Juni 2013)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> .. auf jeden Fall betreten wir mit dem Internet alle #NEULAND *MUAHAHAHAHA*


 
*Das war so nicht gemeint - aber um "den Frieden zu bewahren" habe ich meinen Post gelöscht*

Das macht mich traurig, dass gerade so ein gebildeter Mensch wie du sich diesem shitstorm anschließt.

Ich bin der Meinung, dass aus dem Zusammenhang gerissene Sätze jeden zur Witzfigur machen können.
Man sollte einer Frau, die ihr Physikstudium mit "sehr gut" abgeschlossen hat und danach mit "magna cum laude" zum
Doktor der Naturwissenschaften promovierte, schon etwas Sachverstand zutrauen und Respekt erweisen.

Dass das Internet nicht bei der Landung von Mr. Obama aus dem Flieger gefallen ist, wird sie sicher wissen.

btw. Ist nicht böse gemeint, aber was man heute in den Medien für Dummköpfe präsentiert bekommt, die sich
über Fr. Merkel lustig machen und selbst nicht die blasseste Ahnung vom Internet (und auch im Allgemeinen) haben,
ist schon erschütternd.


----------



## Amigafan (23. Juni 2013)

Endlich ist WU 8900 für die öffentliche Beta freigegeben:

*Re: Updates thread*

fby *diwakar* » Sat Jun 22, 2013 10:41 pm 
                            Core 17 Project 8900 moved to advanced.


----------



## Thosch (24. Juni 2013)

Kann mir evtl. mal jemand kurz erklären was die Meldung bei mir im Client-Log bedeutet ? 

_18:08:55:WU01:FS00ownloading project 8900 description
18:08:55:WU01:FS00:Connecting to fah-web.stanford.edu:80
18:08:55:WARNING:WU01:FS00:Exception: Failed to read stream
18:13:56:WU01:FS00ownloading project 8900 description
18:13:56:WU01:FS00:Connecting to fah-web.stanford.edu:80_

Der Client arbeitet anscheinend trotzdem korrekt. Down- und Upload funzen ...  ... Punkte werden berechnet und gut geschrieben.
Big THX schon mal.
Gibts eigendl. schon Infos zur Faltleistung der 770er GTX ? Und die 670er kommen ja auch immer weiter in die bezahlbaren Regionen ...  ... die hat ja die "bessere" Speicheranbindung ...


----------



## ProfBoom (24. Juni 2013)

Hat jemand mit dieser Grafikkarte (XFX 7870 Black Edition Double Dissipation) Erfahrungen?
Und wie laufen die neuen 8900 auf euren AMD Karten?
Besonders an den 5xxx oder 6xxx bin ich interessiert.


----------



## Amigafan (25. Juni 2013)

*Radeon HD 5870@900/5000*MHz, V-Core 1,163V mit Core17 und WU 8900: ~ *18,1*K PPD

*Radeon HD 7870 GE @1250/5200*MHz, V-Core 1,218V mit Core17 und WU 8900: max. ~ *64,7*K PPD (letzte WU brachte 24850 Punkte, normal ~ 24750)

Beide Grafikkarten laufen mit Standardspannung

XFX 7870 Double Dissipation - bis jetzt (noch) keine Daten, was sich aber bald ändert


----------



## Thosch (25. Juni 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> ... *64,7*K PPD...


 
Wirklich *64*,x kPPD ?? ...  ...


----------



## Thosch (25. Juni 2013)

Thosch schrieb:


> ...
> Gibts eigendl. schon Infos zur Faltleistung der 770er GTX ? Und die 670er kommen ja auch immer weiter in die bezahlbaren Regionen ...  ... die hat ja die "bessere" Speicheranbindung ...


 Alles Geschichte, es wird wohl keine der beiden Karten werden, eher eine 760er.  Trotzdem THX4Infos ...  ...  ...


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Juni 2013)

Ich bin grad am testen einer 770er
Schaut nicht *so* übel aus ...


----------



## ProfBoom (25. Juni 2013)

18K PPD mit einer 5870?
Hm. Vielleicht läuft da etwas falsch bei mir.
Meine 5770 (bei 950MHz statt 850MHz) braucht bis jetzt ~30min pro frame -> 4-5K PPD.
Außerdem ist das System nicht mehr so flüssig. 

Ich habe schon den alten 12.10er Catalyst deinstalliert, Driver Fusion aufräumen lassen und dann den 13.4er installiert.
Es ist besser geworden, aber nicht gut.
Ich schreibe fast schneller, als die Schrift erscheint und Fenstern kann man beim minimieren zusehen.


----------



## Amigafan (25. Juni 2013)

Thosch schrieb:


> Wirklich *64*,x kPPD ?? ...  ...



Verwende einfach mal den Points Calculator von HFM.net, um zu einem Punkteergebnis von 24850 Punkten bei einer WU 8900 zu kommen - dann erhälst Du etwa 64,7K PPD.
(Der Client zeigt beim Falten sogar bis zu 66,5K PPD an - allerdings wird da der "Verlust" durch den Upload nicht berücksichtigt . . . )

Hier der entsprechende Log-Auszug:



Spoiler



12:09:48:WU00:FS01:Running FahCore: "D:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Markus/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/ATI/R600/beta/Core_17.fah/FahCore_17.exe -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 703 -lifeline 6092 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor ati forceasm
12:09:48:WU00:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 6544
12:09:48:WU00:FS01:Core PID:5004
12:09:48:WU00:FS01:FahCore 0x17 started
12:09:48:WU00:FS01:0x17:*********************** Log Started 2013-06-24T12:09:48Z ***********************
12:09:48:WU00:FS01:0x17roject:* 8900 (Run 233, Clone 1, Gen 32)*
12:09:48:WU00:FS01:0x17:Unit: 0x00000027028c126651a65a66be1725a3
12:09:48:WU00:FS01:0x17:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
12:09:48:WU00:FS01:0x17:Machine: 1
12:09:48:WU00:FS01:0x17:Reading tar file state.xml
12:09:49:WU00:FS01:0x17:Reading tar file system.xml
12:09:49:WU00:FS01:0x17:Reading tar file integrator.xml
12:09:49:WU00:FS01:0x17:Reading tar file core.xml
12:09:49:WU00:FS01:0x17igital signatures verified
  . . . cut
12:12:18:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 0 out of 2500000 steps (0%)
  . . . cut
12:17:50:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 25000 out of 2500000 steps (1%)
12:23:08:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 50000 out of 2500000 steps (2%)
  . . . cut
17:55:13:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 1575000 out of 2500000 steps (63%)
******************************* Date: 2013-06-24 *******************************
18:00:31:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 1600000 out of 2500000 steps (64%)
  . . . cut
21:10:58:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 2475000 out of 2500000 steps (99%)
21:16:16:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 2500000 out of 2500000 steps (100%)
21:16:17:WU01:FS01:Connecting to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80
21:16:18:WU01:FS01:News: Welcome to Folding@Home
21:16:18:WU01:FS01:Assigned to work server 171.64.65.69
21:16:18:WU01:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: RUNNING gpu:0ITCAIRN [Radeon HD 7800] from 171.64.65.69
21:16:18:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.64.65.69:8080
21:16:24:WU01:FS01ownloading 4.17MiB
21:16:32:WU01:FS01ownload 73.39%
21:16:32:WU01:FS01ownload complete
21:16:32:WU01:FS01:Received Unit: id:01 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:8900 run:24 clone:4 gen:39 core:0x17 unit:0x0000002e028c1266519a646b86f692fc
21:16:33:WU00:FS01:0x17:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
21:16:33:WU00:FS01:0x17:Saving result file checkpointState.xml
21:16:35:WU00:FS01:0x17:Saving result file checkpt.crc
21:16:35:WU00:FS01:0x17:Saving result file log.txt
21:16:35:WU00:FS01:0x17:Saving result file positions.xtc
21:16:37:WU00:FS01:0x17:Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
21:16:37:WU00:FS01:FahCore returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
21:16:37:WU00:FS01:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:*8900 run:233 clone:1 gen:32* core:0x17 unit:0x00000027028c126651a65a66be1725a3
21:16:37:WU00:FS01:Uploading 12.96MiB to 171.64.65.69
21:16:37:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 171.64.65.69:8080
21:16:38:WU01:FS01:Starting
21:16:38:WU01:FS01:Running FahCore: "D:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Markus/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/ATI/R600/beta/Core_17.fah/FahCore_17.exe -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 703 -lifeline 6092 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor ati forceasm
21:16:38:WU01:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 2664
21:16:38:WU01:FS01:Core PID:6168
21:16:38:WU01:FS01:FahCore 0x17 started
21:16:38:WU01:FS01:0x17:*********************** Log Started 2013-06-24T21:16:38Z ***********************
21:16:38:WU01:FS01:0x17roject: 8900 (Run 24, Clone 4, Gen 39)
21:16:38:WU01:FS01:0x17:Unit: 0x0000002e028c1266519a646b86f692fc
21:16:38:WU01:FS01:0x17:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
21:16:38:WU01:FS01:0x17:Machine: 1
21:16:38:WU01:FS01:0x17:Reading tar file state.xml
21:16:39:WU01:FS01:0x17:Reading tar file system.xml
21:16:39:WU01:FS01:0x17:Reading tar file integrator.xml
21:16:39:WU01:FS01:0x17:Reading tar file core.xml
21:16:39:WU01:FS01:0x17igital signatures verified
21:16:47:WU00:FS01:Upload 4.34%
  . . . cut
21:19:03:WU00:FS01:Upload 39.55%
21:19:06:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 0 out of 2500000 steps (0%)
21:19:13:WU00:FS01:Upload 41.48%
  . . . cut
21:23:15:WU00:FS01:Upload 97.90%
21:23:21:WU00:FS01:Upload 99.83%
21:23:32:WU00:FS01:Upload complete
21:23:32:WU00:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
21:23:32:WU00:FS01:*Final credit estimate, 24850.00 points*
21:23:32:WU00:FS01:Cleaning up



Dazu als Info: Ich benutze bei mir den neusten *Beta-Catalyst13.6*!

Der dürfte etwas schneller als der 13.4 oder 13.5 beta2 sein . . .


PS:
Nicht jede Pitcairn-XT aka 7870 schafft mit Standardspannung 1250 MHZ Core - manche brauchen dazu mehr Spannung (bei mir 1,218V@Stock)


----------



## Bumblebee (26. Juni 2013)

Kleine Anmerkung zu hier Geforce GTX 760 im Test: Neuer Stern am Preis-/Leistungshimmel?

Gemäss verschiedener Quellen (AnandTech/Tom's Hardware etc) ist die *FOLDING-Leistung* etwas schwächer als die einer 660Ti.
Bei (in der Schweiz) +/- vergleichbarem Preis ist die GTX660Ti also immer noch (leicht) "besser"


----------



## mattinator (26. Juni 2013)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Gemäss verschiedener Quellen (AnandTech/Tom's Hardware etc) ist die *FOLDING-Leistung* etwas schwächer als die einer 660Ti.


 Hatte ich schon vermutet, außerdem wird der Verbrauch (die Lautstärke) durch den höheren Takt (Spannung) wohl auch etwas größer sein. Bin eigentlich ganz zufrieden mit meiner letzten HW-Aufrüstung, der entsprechende Haswell und die Geforce GTX 760 sind unter Beachtung des Verbrauchs zumindest für Folding nicht wirklich besser als mein i7-3770K und die GTX 660 Ti.


----------



## hbf878 (26. Juni 2013)

Wie ist eigentlich die Faltleistung einer hd 7850? Hat da jemand von euch Erfahrungs- / Schätzwerte? Mit welcher Nvidia- Karte ist die Faltleistung vergleichbar?
MfG


----------



## Thosch (26. Juni 2013)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Kleine Anmerkung zu hier...
> ... ist die GTX660Ti also immer noch (leicht) "besser"


Ergo wäre dann eine 670 ein ganzes Stück besser. Ich denke das dann aber die 660Ti in Preis/Leistung/Effiziens die bessere Wahl ist ... (?) ...  ...

Und im Preisvergleich "kratzt" die 660er auch bald an der 200€-Marke ...  ...


----------



## Bumblebee (26. Juni 2013)

Thosch schrieb:


> Ich denke das dann aber die 660Ti in Preis/Leistung/Effiziens die bessere Wahl ist ... (?) ...  ...


 
Davon gehe ich aus - habe aber keine 670er am Laufen - somit nur Vermutung meinerseits
Die 770er bringt da schon einiges mehr ...


----------



## sc59 (26. Juni 2013)

gtx670_1202MHZ_wu8900 ca. 80kPPD

Doppelpost bitte löschen sorry


----------



## Wim1337 (26. Juni 2013)

Moin moin, ich habe mir heute auch dan F@H Client heruntergeladen, einen Account erstellt und mich dem Team angeschlossen. 
Ich bin mir jetzt noch nicht sicher, ob ich das Programm richtig konfiguriert habe da sich noch nicht so viel tut.

Folding@home hier habe ich den Client für Windows heruntergeladen.
Und eine Expressinstallation durchgeführt.
Mein System (nur die relevanten Teile): i5 3470 und Asus 7950 D..CuII v2

Gibt es irgendwo einen aktuellen Einstiegsthread=
grüße


----------



## hbf878 (26. Juni 2013)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...ient-v7-einrichten-und-fahcontrol-nutzen.html ist die Anleitung zum aktuellen Client. Wenn WUs fertig berechnet sind, werden sie hochgeladen und dir werden Punkte gutgeschrieben, die du unter_ folding.stanford.edu/German/Stats _einsehen kannst, wobei die Punkte nur stündlich aktualisiert werden. Unter News and Updates - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats gibt's auch detailliertere Statistiken mit Graphen etc, aber dort wird dein Punktestand nur seltener aktualisiert.
Wenn du dich gerade frisch angemeldet hast, musst du erstmal 10 WUs abliefern, bis für dich neben den Basispunkten (Base Credits) auch die Bonuspunkte für besonders schnelles Abliefern der WUs (Quick Return Bonus) gezählt werden.


----------



## schrotflinte56 (26. Juni 2013)

Also im moment hat für mich die 7970 das beste P/L verhältnis.für unter 400€ kommt man mit oc logger auf über 110ppd.und sie schluckt ein bissl über 200W.

So schön war falten noch nie für mich.

Mfg


----------



## PAUI (27. Juni 2013)

die Punkte Aktualisierung findet überall, aller 3 Stunden statt.

@hbf878 bei ner 8900 wu kannste um die 28-30K PPD erreichen

also bei dem Folding slot, gpu, den Client-type= beta oder advanced einstellen und du bekommst die 8900 wu.

@schrotflinte56 ich habe selber ne HD7970 zum Folden und die Rockt richtig.

EDIT: wenn irgendwelche Fragen sind, einfach fragen.


----------



## picar81_4711 (28. Juni 2013)

schrotflinte56 schrieb:


> .....................
> So schön war falten noch nie für mich.
> 
> Mfg


Ja, die (Falt)Droge wurde deutlich verbessert......und die Forschung profitiert noch davon.....


----------



## Amigafan (29. Juni 2013)

*@Wim1337*

Wenn Du mit der HD7950 faltest, wie hoch sind die angezeigten PPD?


Der Hintergrund:

Ich hatte eine XFX HD7870 GE gekauft.
Im Gegensatz zur "normalen DD (Pitcairn XT) besitzt diese den Tahiti-LE-Chip - mit  1536 Shadern, 96 TMU´s und 32 ROP´s, aber wesentlich höher getaktet als die HD7950 Boost (mit 1000/1250MHz).


----------



## sc59 (29. Juni 2013)

Moin Moin,
hatt schon mal jemand einen Test gemacht, 
in wie weit sich die PPD einer GPU WU beim X_17 Core ändert,
bei unterschiedlich hohem CPU Takt.
wird der CPU Kern immer voll Ausgelastet Z.B bei 4,5Ghz auch ?
mfg sc59


----------



## mattinator (29. Juni 2013)

sc59 schrieb:


> wird der CPU Kern immer voll Ausgelastet Z.B bei 4,5Ghz auch ?


 Ich denke schon, zumindest wird auf meinem Sys mit i7-3770k@4.4GHz für beide GTX 660 Ti konstant 12% im Process Explorer angezeigt. Ob die PPD mit steigendem Takt skalieren, kann ich nicht sagen, da die CPU schon immer mit 4.4 GHz Turbo lief. Auf jeden Fall hat die Reservierung je eines Kerns für die GPU-Clients einige KPDD mehr gebracht.


----------



## Amigafan (29. Juni 2013)

*@sc59*

Wenn eine nVidia-GPU faltet, wird die ganze Zeit ein Kern vollständig ausgelastet, egal, wie hoch der CPU-Takt ist.
Bei AMD-GPU´s wird ein Kern nur zur Initialisierung der WU ausgelastet, anschließend regelmäßig nur für ein paar Sekunden (gemittelt etwa 2-3% Auslastung).

Die PPD der GPU wird nur durch die Initialisierungsphase insofern beeinflußt, dass eine langsamere CPU eine etwas längere Zeit zur "Vorbereitung" der Daten braucht - die PPD sind bei einer langsameren CPU also nur marginal geringer.

Als Vergleich: i7 875K@3826MHz, Win7: 
Init-Phase 2:21 min

E6300@1863MHz, Win8:
Init-Phase: 6:35 min


----------



## sc59 (29. Juni 2013)

mattinator schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall hat die Reservierung je eines Kerns für die GPU-Clients einige KPDD mehr gebracht.


danke schon mal Mattinatior.
1)ja genau diese reservierung z.B. über process lasso auf einen Kern bringt Schub, daß habe ich auch festellen können.
2)Auslatung des Kerns immer auf Volllast.
3) Sakalierung bei unterschiedlichem CPU Takt ==??
vieleicht hatt noch jemand zu 3) Erfahrungen gemacht!


@Amigafan ebenso Danke
das klärt 3) schon


----------



## mattinator (29. Juni 2013)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Gemäss verschiedener Quellen (AnandTech/Tom's Hardware etc) ist die *FOLDING-Leistung* etwas schwächer als die einer 660Ti.
> Bei (in der Schweiz) +/- vergleichbarem Preis ist die GTX660Ti also immer noch (leicht) "besser"


 ComputerBase bestätigt das auch (ganz unten auf der Seite Nvidia GeForce GTX 760 im Test (Seite 12) - ComputerBase):


> Im Folding@Home-Benchmark zieht die Radeon HD 7950 Boost dann Kreise um  die GeForce GTX 760, sowohl bei einfacher, als auch bei doppelter  Genauigkeit. Die GeForce GTX 760 muss sich zudem hinter der GeForce GX  660 Ti anstellen, da letztere die größere Rechenleistung hat – die  GeForce GTX 760 kann mit einer höheren Speicherbandbreite punkten, die  im Folding@Home-Test offensichtlich aber keine Rolle spielt.


----------



## ProfBoom (29. Juni 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Ich hatte eine XFX HD7870 GE gekauft.
> Im Gegensatz zur "normalen DD (Pitcairn XT) besitzt diese den Tahiti-LE-Chip - mit  1536 Shadern, 96 TMU´s und 32 ROP´s, aber wesentlich höher getaktet als die HD7950 Boost (mit 1000/1250MHz).


 
Die gibt es doch nur bei Aria.co.uk. Liefern die denn nach Deutschland?
In den Lieferkosten sind nur GB und Irland angegeben. Aber warum sollten sie nicht nach Deutschland liefern...

Bin mal auf die PPD gespannt!


----------



## Amigafan (30. Juni 2013)

ProfBoom schrieb:


> Die gibt es doch nur bei Aria.co.uk. Liefern die denn nach Deutschland?
> In den Lieferkosten sind nur GB und Irland angegeben. Aber warum sollten sie nicht nach Deutschland liefern...
> 
> Bin mal auf die PPD gespannt!




Deine Infos sind wohl nur z. T: richtig - diese Karte wurde (wird) auch offiziell in Deutschland verkauft - ich habe sie bei Zack-Zack erworben.

Allerdings konnte man *nur* aus der Beschreibung der Versorgungsspannungs-Anschlüsse (1x6-Pol, 1x8-Pol) auf das Vorhandensein eines Tahiti-Chips schliessen - der Rest der techn. Daten bezogen sich auf den Pitcairn-Chip.  

Bislang wurde der Tahiti-LE-Chip nur von Club 3D, PowerColor, Vertex3D und Saphirre verwendet, es gibt aber eine kleine Charge, die von XFX "aufgelegt" wurde - unter Verwendung desselben Namens wie der "Vorgänger (XFX 7870 GE Double Dissipation).


Das Problem der XFX 7870 GE Double Dissipation mit dem "Tahiti-Chip" (bei mir):

Die Karte faltet nicht mit "Standard-OC"-Einstellung 1000/1250MHz Core/Mem-Takt  (WU wird bei Berechnungsbeginn durch die GPU reproduzierbar mit Fehlermeldung abgebrochen). 

Erst eine Reduzierung des Mem-Taktes auf Standard (1200MHz) führte zum Erfolg.

Habe die Karte (bis jetzt) mit 1170MHz Core-Takt getestet - PPD bleiben knapp unter 60K - was mir allerdings sehr wenig erscheint in Anbetracht der 1536 Cores . . .


----------



## Wim1337 (30. Juni 2013)

Hey amigafan, 
Momentan steht bei estimated ppid 73k, ich habe aber auch schon einmal 60k und etwas in der Richtung von 82 k gelesen. Ich behalte die Werte mal im Auge..
Grüße

*edit momentan lese ich 53k - ich schätze, dass werte um die 60k wohl als realistisch anzusehen sind.


----------



## Amigafan (1. Juli 2013)

*@Wim1337*

Danke für die Info.



Hier noch eine neue Info zu Core17:

*Folding@home*

* 			A blog all about Folding@home, from its Director, Prof. Vijay Pande  
http://folding.stanford.edu 
(c) 2007-2012 Vijay Pande 		*



« Stats system speed update | 	Main 
*June 29, 2013*

*Welcome to FahCore 17!*

 	 	 		 			We are proud to announce that our latest GPU core, FahCore 17, was  recently moved from beta to advanced testing, the last quality assurance  step before a full release.  As we previously mentioned,  this core is a significant step for us. FahCore 17 is a complete  overhaul from our previous GPU cores. It brings a cleaner and more  streamlined codebase, new serialization mechanisms that allow us to set  up diverse simulations, and improved stability. Its use of OpenCL has  united our development, allowing the single core to run on both Nvidia  and AMD cards, and theoretically any OpenCL-capable device. It is also  our first GPU core to run natively in Linux, although we are only  supporting Nvidia GPUs there for the time being as we wait for AMD's  Linux drivers to mature a bit more. Overall, this core sets a strong  foundation for the future of GPU core development.  On AMD cards, FahCore 17 is about 10 times faster than the old GPU  cores, and on Nvidia it's about twice as fast. This is mainly due to its  OpenMM 5.1 base, which contains many optimizations  which deliver a significant speedup. One optimization in particular  that we are waiting for is CUDA JIT, a just-in-time compiler that Nvidia  may be introducing into its drivers in the coming future. Not only will  this technology allow us to offer support for the CUDA platform with  FahCore 17, but the JIT compiler is likely to deliver a massive speedup.  For the time being, we continue to work at finding additional  optimizations on our end. We have also successfully tested FahCore 17  with extremely large proteins (500,000+ atoms), which are on par with  the ones used by "bigadv" CPU projects. 
  To run FahCore 17, you need a Fermi GPU or better and Windows or Linux,  or a AMD HD5000 or better and Windows. It also currently requires  proprietary drivers from these vendors. You can test FahCore 17 by  adding the "client-type = advanced" setting into the extra core options  in the V7 client, as in the Configuration FAQ. Another excellent resource is the GPU FAQ which describes why GPUs are so helpful to us. 
  We'd like to thank all the alpha testers on FreeNode's #fah IRC channel,  as well as the beta testers on foldingforum.org, who have all helped us  bring the core to this point!


----------



## Thosch (5. Juli 2013)

Ist das schon das Sommerloch ... ?


----------



## sc59 (5. Juli 2013)

Thosch schrieb:


> Ist das schon das Sommerloch ... ?


 

na das hoffe ich doch nicht
kleinen motivations schub:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



schönes wochenende schonmal an alle.


----------



## mattinator (6. Juli 2013)

Uuppss ..., die 8900 sind (mir) ausgegangen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eigentlich könnten sie bei Stanford die "Bepunktung" der anderen GPU-Projekte auch mal angleichen.


----------



## Uwe64LE (6. Juli 2013)

mattinator schrieb:


> Eigentlich könnten sie bei Stanford die "Bepunktung" der anderen GPU-Projekte auch mal angleichen.



Wäre echt ein netter Zug. Mein Output zeigt bei gleichbleibendem Einsatz nach unten. So wird das nix mit den selbst gesteckten Zielen für dieses Jahr.


----------



## Amigafan (6. Juli 2013)

mattinator schrieb:


> . . .
> Eigentlich könnten sie bei Stanford die "Bepunktung" der anderen GPU-Projekte auch mal angleichen.



Das wird leider nicht passieren - sonst hätten die Core16-WU´s schon längst mehr Punkte bringen müssen . . . 


Aber - es wäre schön, wenn diese WU es bis *public *schaffen würde:

Als Beispiel:
Alpha-Wu 7810, Core17 Version46
HD7870 *Tahiti LE*@1155/1200MHz

Zeit zwischen Download WU, Download neuer Core-Version und fertigem Upload: 3:39 h

Punkte: 14111
Resultierende PPD: ~*92.400*

Das "klitzekleine"  Problemchen: Es sind "virtuelle" Punkte - man bekommt diese zwar angezeigt, sie werden aber nicht "gutgeschrieben"   


Edit:

Auch den "älteren" Karten wie z. B. der HD5870 würde diese WU gut "zu Gesicht stehen", da etwa *31*K PPD erreichbar wären.

Wie die "Punkteverhältnisse" auf nVidia-GPU´s aussehen, kann ich noch nicht sagen - ein Test mit meiner GTX 560Ti 448 steht noch aus . . .


----------



## ProfBoom (6. Juli 2013)

Könnt ihr mit eurer Radeon 7xxx eigenglich neben dem falten spielen, oder stürzt dann der Displaytreiber ab?


----------



## Amigafan (6. Juli 2013)

ProfBoom schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mit eurer Radeon 7xxx eigenglich neben dem falten spielen, oder stürzt dann der Displaytreiber ab?



Das Spielen während des Faltens war bis jetzt (aus eigener Erfahrung) nur mit HD5870, Catalyst 12.4 und Core16 möglich.
Der Core17 reagiert leider wesentlich empfindlicher auf "Zusatzlast" - der Treiber/Core17  wird dabei sehr schnell  instabil - mit Absturz als Folge . . . 
Dabei muß es nicht als "Bluescreen" enden, manchmal bleibt einfach der Faltprozess hängen . . .


----------



## Thosch (6. Juli 2013)

Hab gerade den def.Lüfter auf meiner 560Ti gewechselt und gleich mal als Test FaH angeschmissen. ls erste GPU-WU hat er sich ne 890*1* gezogen mit 7500 Base Credits. Seehe ich heute zum ersten Mal. Hatten die 890*0*er nicht 6800 pts. ??


----------



## Loetkolben666 (6. Juli 2013)

Nee, 6000.


----------



## Amigafan (7. Juli 2013)

Thosch schrieb:


> Hab gerade den def.Lüfter auf meiner 560Ti  gewechselt und gleich mal als Test FaH angeschmissen. ls erste GPU-WU  hat er sich ne 890*1* gezogen mit 7500 Base Credits. Seehe ich  heute zum ersten Mal. Hatten die 890*0*er nicht 6800 pts.  ??


 
Es sind ja auch neue Beta-WU´s und damit nicht für jedermann . . .


----------



## ProfBoom (7. Juli 2013)

Leider falte ich gerade an einer Core16-WU 

Edit:
Core17-WUs scheinen kein Problem mit Spielen nebenher zu haben...


----------



## Amigafan (8. Juli 2013)

Zur Info:

Stanford arbeitet derzeit intensiv am Webauftritt/der Webseite des F@home-Projekts, um diese interessanter zu gestalten und damit neue "Falter" zu gewinnen.
Vorschläge dazu werden gerne entgegengenommen.

Hier der Link bzw. der Originaltext des Blogs von Prof. Vijay Pande:


*Folding@home*

*A blog all about Folding@home, from its Director, Prof. Vijay Pande  
http://folding.stanford.edu 
(c) 2007-2012 Vijay Pande         *



*July 08, 2013*

*New FAH web site*

We've been working behind the scenes on a revamp of our web site.  It went live today (http://folding.stanford.edu/home).  This is part of our larger plan to make FAH more friendly and easy to use, especially to non-experts.  
 With that said, we're now thinking about next steps to make FAH more  fun and appealing to experts, such as computer enthusiasts and gamers.   We're in the early stages of deciding what would be useful there.  If  you have ideas, please do give us some feedback on our forum.


 Posted at 12:57 PM


----------



## Bumblebee (12. Juli 2013)

.. und hier nun ein paar Worte zum Versuch eine Benchmark zu generieren

Folding@home: A peek into Core 17 benchmarking


----------



## Amigafan (12. Juli 2013)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> .. und hier nun ein paar Worte zum Versuch eine Benchmark zu generieren
> 
> Folding@home: A peek into Core 17 benchmarking






Sorry, Bumblebbee, wenn ich Dir teilweise widerspreche: 

Mir scheint das eher ein Versuch zu sein, zu erklären, welche Schwierigkeiten bei "equal points for equal work" entstehen - durch die Nutzung unterschiedlicher WU´s und Hardware . . .


----------



## N0-F4-K_E (12. Juli 2013)

Wieder so ein Tag an dem ich mir wünschte, wegen OpenCL, eine AMD GPU gekauft zu haben.

Nvidia ist so eingeschlafen in sachen OpenCl und AMD lehnt sich da natürlich voll rein weil se sonst keine Computing Language als Alternative haben.

Wenn das so weiter geht, ab der HD9000 Serie, kommt die Titan raus, GCN 2.0 wird da hingehend 100 pro auch noch weiter optimiert.

So ne richtig unanständige Ares II, und das 2x, wäre es gewesen  aaaaaaber der Verbrauch von dem Ding is exorbitant!!!
______

Hab meine Titan heute weiter getuned, auf 1137 Mhz Core / 3151 Vram, am Shader kann ich ja nichts machen der hat 2273 Mhz.

Temperatur ist gleich geblieben, beim Folden max 49° / Crysis 3 max 55°.


----------



## Abductee (12. Juli 2013)

Hast du da den Referenzkühler drauf?
49°C sind im Faltbetrieb extrem wenig.


----------



## Adi1 (12. Juli 2013)

Hat hier jemand mal eine GTX 770 getestet ? Wieviele PPD würde sie in etwa schaffen ?


----------



## N0-F4-K_E (12. Juli 2013)

Abductee schrieb:


> Hast du da den Referenzkühler drauf?
> 49°C sind im Faltbetrieb extrem wenig.


 
Ne ne, der Arctic Accellero X3 is droben, zusammen mit einem haufen anderer Heatspreader und Liquid Pro als Wärmeleitung.

PPD im Moment @1137 Mhz bei: 35233, dauer ca. 3h,  Projekt: 8074  --> zum 6. mal rechne ich das.

Punkte gibts dafür nur 3874.


----------



## sc59 (12. Juli 2013)

N0-F4-K_E schrieb:


> PPD im Moment @1137 Mhz bei: 35233, dauer ca. 3h,  Projekt: 8074  --> zum 6. mal rechne ich das.
> 
> Punkte gibts dafür nur 3874.


 
stell "client-type = advanced "ein unter slot option
hier wirst du "grösser" projekte bekommen die mehr PPD output generieren.
die vergabe der projekte ist jedoch prio-sache seitens stanford. 
kanns dir also nicht versprechen.

ps. wilkommen an board


----------



## Bumblebee (12. Juli 2013)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand mal eine GTX 770 getestet ? Wieviele PPD würde sie in etwa schaffen ?



Jupp - habe eine an laufen - eine zweite kommt bald

PPD-mässig generiert sie (mit WU 8900) rund 95 KPPD


----------



## kevlon (12. Juli 2013)

Meine Gtx780 hat gerade wieder eine 8900 durchgerechnet, estimated ppd:133723
Hoffe das geht noch lange weiter so mit den Beta units, denn ohne das flag bekomme ich auch nur etwa 30000-40000 ppd


----------



## Amigafan (12. Juli 2013)

*@kevlon*

Die WU8900 ist nicht mehr (geschlossene) Beta sondern offene Beta.
Um diese weiterhin zu bekommen, reicht es, wenn  Du das Flag: client-type auf *advanced* umstellst.

Denn:
Beta-WU´s haben nichts in eimem "Non-Beta-Tester-System" zu suchen . . .


*@Bumblebee*

Wie hoch ist der Verbrauch beim Falten?


----------



## mattinator (13. Juli 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Denn:
> Beta-WU´s haben nichts in eimem "Non-Beta-Tester-System" zu suchen . . .


 
Mag ja sein, dass in irgendwelchen Stanford-Foren-Regeln davon etwas steht. Aber wie jemand die Software auf seiner Hardware konfiguriert, mit der er für eigene Anschaffungs- und Betriebskosten zu allgemeinnützigen Zwecken rechnen lässt, ist wohl doch seine Sache.
Wie haben Deinen gehobenen Zeigefinger wohl bemerkt, Du kannst es mal wieder gut sein lassen.

EDIT: Zum Thema, eine meiner zwei GTX 660 Ti hat mich heute "verlassen", zum Glück noch während der Gewährleistung. Da wird mein Anteil am Teamergebnis bis zur Reparatur etwas kleiner ausfallen.


----------



## Amigafan (13. Juli 2013)

mattinator schrieb:


> . . .  Aber wie jemand die Software auf seiner Hardware konfiguriert, mit der er für eigene Anschaffungs- und Betriebskosten zu allgemeinnützigen Zwecken rechnen lässt, ist wohl doch seine Sache.
> . . .



Da gebe ich Dir bis zu einem gewissen Punkt recht, aber:

*Die große Anzahl der Beta-WU-Falter erschwert bzw. behindert sogar die Entwicklung neuer Core/ WU´s !*

Wenn das Deine Intention ist - bitte sehr . . .


----------



## Hawky1980 (13. Juli 2013)

> Die große Anzahl der Beta-WU-Falter erschwert bzw. behindert sogar die Entwicklung neuer Core/ WU´s !



Dann sollten sie die Beta Wu,s für die Öffentlichkeit unzugänglich machen, oder einfach Alpha xyz  benennen worauf dann auch nur die internen Beta-Tester von Folding@Home Zugriff haben.
Da dies aber nicht der Fall ist kannst du es auch keinem verbieten die Beta Wu,s  zutesten. Daher reicht es auch völlig aus die User lediglich drauf hinzuweisen, dass sie die Advanced Flags jetzt nutzen können, um die Tests bezüglich der Betas nicht weiter zu behindern.


----------



## Amigafan (13. Juli 2013)

*@Hawky1980*

Es wäre schön, wenn der Hinweis genügte - es macht leider wenig Sinn, da bereits Neu-Falter bei der Begrüßung den "Tipp" bekommen, als Flag für die GPU doch Beta einzutragen . . .


----------



## Adi1 (13. Juli 2013)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Jupp - habe eine an laufen - eine zweite kommt bald
> 
> PPD-mässig generiert sie (mit WU 8900) rund 95 KPPD


 
Alles klar, danke .


----------



## ProfBoom (13. Juli 2013)

Mal sehen, was passiert, wenn sie an eine Beta-WU kommen für die es keine Punkte gibt.

Alternativ kann man sich ja auch offiziell als Beta-Tester bewerben.


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Juli 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> *@Bumblebee*
> 
> Wie hoch ist der Verbrauch beim Falten?


 
Totalverbrauch System - wenn nur die 770er faltet - ist 206 Watt

Btw. eine WU 8054 stemmt sie mit rund 35 KPPD weg

@matti


> eine meiner zwei GTX 660 Ti hat mich heute "verlassen", zum Glück noch während der Gewährleistung.


 
Dem muss ich mich leider anschliessen; ist in der RMA


----------



## mattinator (13. Juli 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> *Die große Anzahl der Beta-WU-Falter erschwert bzw. behindert sogar die Entwicklung neuer Core/ WU´s !*



 Dann erkläre uns doch einfach mal den Unterschied zwischen einem wie auch immer registrierten und einem sonstigen Beta-WU-Falter. "Einfach so" sind Deine Argumente leider nicht nachvollziehbar. Außerdem hat es doch Stanford selbst in der Hand, auch diese Projekte entsprechend zu verteilen. Wenn sich die Bewertung der "Nicht-Beta-Projekte" nicht so krass von diesen unterscheiden würde, gäbe es auch keine Motivation, Beta zu aktivieren. Btw. "dürfte" dann wohl auch ein großer Teil (nicht nur) unserer Server-Big-Falter seine Systeme abschalten, da die meisten wohl nicht als offizielle Beta-User registriert sind. Das kann wohl nicht im Sinne von Stanford (der Wissenschaft) sein.

@*Bumblebee*

Wünsche Dir auch eine schnelle RMA.


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Juli 2013)

mattinator schrieb:


> .... Dann erkläre uns doch einfach mal den Unterschied zwischen einem wie auch immer registrierten und einem sonstigen Beta-WU-Falter


 
Das ist einfach - vom nicht registrierten Falter gibt es keinen Feed-Back

Nun aber...

[Statement]

Da das Thema immer mal wieder hochkommt äussert sich der "Scheff" hier auch mal dazu

Es ist richtig, die BETAs sind nicht "gegen Missbrauch gesichert" und stehen somit allen offen
Die Frage stellt sich aber nun soll man alles was man kann; darf man das?
Tatsächlich ist der Feedback der Tester wichtig; hilft uns am Ende allen
Ohne diesen Feedback kann/wird es länger dauern bis eine WU "public" wird und somit allen zur Verfügung steht

Warum sollte also ein Nicht-Tester BETAs laufen lassen? - natürlich wegen den Punkten
Nachdem wir nicht - wie zum Beispiel die EVGA-Leute - von unserem "Namensgeber" mit Gratishardware unterstützt werden...
Nun, deshalb ist das auch kein Argument
Trotzdem
Wenn ich (aktuelles Beispiel GTX 770) mit einer Beta 95 KPPD "garnieren" kann - warum dann nur 35 KPPD akzeptieren?

Jeder von uns faltet genau aus 2 Gründen
- weil wir der Wissenschaft helfen wollen
- weil wir "der Beste" sein wollen
Wie viel Anteil die beiden Gründe beim Einzelnen haben ist jedem selber überlassen
Wünschenswert ist/wäre aber, dass die Wissenschaft klar den Vorrang hat

Deshalb sollte, wenn er es auch so gewichtet, der Nicht-Tester keine BETAs falten
Ebenso sollte man wirklich nicht den Neu-Falter dazu verführen BETAs zu falten
Der klare und (meiner Meinung nach) richtige Tipp ist deshalb...

"Trage *client-type advanced* ein" - die entsprechende Hardware vorausgesetzt
Damit bekommt man aktuell 8900er - und über die kann sich wohl niemand beklagen

So, ich habe fertig


----------



## Amigafan (13. Juli 2013)

Danke, Bumblebee - Du erwähnst die wichtigen Punkte.


Um eines noch einmal deutlich zu machen:

Die WU´s, die Ihr mit der Einstellung *advanced* erhaltet, sind *offene Beta*, die "auf die breite Masse" losgelassen werden (dazu gehört WU 8900).
Diese *darf* und *soll* jeder, der bereits etwas erfahrener im Umgang mit Client, Core und WU ist, erhalten und (mit)testen - aber sichi dessen bewust sein, dass es auch dort zu "unvorhergesehenen Problemen" kommen kann.
In Stanford geht man nämlich davon aus, dass diese Falter solche Probleme - mit Unterstützung - lösen können und fähig sind, auch ein Log oder ähnliches als Retoure zu senden.

Ihr solltet aber bitte "Abstand" davon nehmen, die nur mit Flag *beta* zu erhaltenen WU´s weiterhin als "Standard" zu verwenden . . .

Und - wem die Beta-WU´s so wichtig sind - meldet Euch als *offizielle Beta-Tester*: da werden noch erfahrene Falter gesucht . . . 
Aber: Feedback vorrausgesetzt (und Englisch )


----------



## kevlon (13. Juli 2013)

Ah, nach den ganzen Erläuterungen bin ich schlauer, 
Ist halt so das ich wohl nen älteren Thread aus dem EVGA Forum erwischt hatte in dem dazu geraten wurde, mit den neuen GPU auf beta flag umzustellen.
Nächste Mal komme ich gleich zu euch und stöber nicht auf Seiten von fremden Teams rum 
Werde mal mit advanced probieren ob ich weiterhin die 8900 bekomme, denn ich war schon sehr begeistert ob der Punkteausbeute, wenn man dann nach längerer Zeit ins Falten einsteigt kann man gleich mal wieder ein paar hundert Plätze im Ranking gut machen und das Team ein wenig pushen
Klar Wissenschaft hat Vorrang, aber ich denke auch das auch der Erfolg des Projekts in der zur Verfügung gestellten Rechenleistung bemessen wird. Letzlich wird man dann auch einen kleinen Wettkampf zwischen CPU und GPU Rechenleistung sehen, wobei ich ja immer noch denke das beides irgendwann zu einem System on Chip zusammengeführt wird. Intel HD und Nvidia Tegra sind ja schon erste Anzeichen.


----------



## mattinator (13. Juli 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Und - wem die Beta-WU´s so wichtig sind - meldet Euch als *offizielle Beta-Tester*: da werden noch erfahrene Falter gesucht . . .
> Aber: Feedback vorrausgesetzt (und Englisch )


 O.k., zwei Fragen:


wie bitte sieht das Feedback aus / soll das Feedback aussehen, wenn 100% der Beta-Units gefaltet werden, wo sit dann noch ein Unterschied zwischen registriert und nicht registriert ?
gib mir mal 'nen Tip (Link), wo die Registrierung erfolgt ("zur Not" finde ich es aber auch allein)
Wenn man davon ausgeht, dass die Bewertung der Projekte in Korrelation zum wissenschaftlichen Wert / Nutzen erfolgt, verstehe ich das Problem trotzdem nicht. Dann sollte Stanford über jedes korrekt berechntes (ggf. auch Beta-)Projekt doch froh sein. Falls meine Annahme nicht korrekt ist, muss Stanford dann doch langsam mal seine Hausaufgaben machen. Ansonsten sehe ich schon Probleme bei der Motivation der Falter. Keiner hat es gern, "ungerecht" behandelt zu werden.
Irgendwie habe ich auch ein bisschen den Eindruck, dass speziell Du (Amigafan) Dich etwas angep... fühlst, weil Du als registrierter Beta-Tester einigen Mehraufwand (Feedback in Englisch) für die Punkte betreiben musst, den die "illegalen" Beta-Falter nicht haben und ihnen deshalb das i.d.R. resultierende Punkte-Plus nicht gönnst.
Was ist eigentlich mit den Server-Faltern, sind die alle als Beta-Tester registriert ? Darauf hast Du und Bumblebee gar nicht geantwortet. Ich missgönne ihnen die Punkte nicht, aber man sollte schon mit dem gleichen Maß messen !

Btw.: Hatte mal kurz den GPU-Client auf *advanced *umgestellt und prompt *keine 8900 *bekommen. Ich falte weiter Beta, da ich keinen Schaden für die Wissenschadt erkennen kann. "Zur Not" registriere ich mich auch als Beta-Tester. Mache ich in meiner Fa. ständig ohne extra Anmeldung und auch bei einiger auf meinem PC installierter Software war / bin ich mit den Entwicklern im (auch englischen) Dialog zur Fehleranalyse (im Moment mit HWiNFO). That's no problem !


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Juli 2013)

so, noch ein kleiner Nachschlag 



mattinator schrieb:


> O.k., zwei Fragen:
> 
> 
> wie bitte sieht das Feedback aus / soll das Feedback aussehen, wenn 100% der Beta-Units gefaltet werden, wo sit dann noch ein Unterschied zwischen registriert und nicht registriert ?
> gib mir mal 'nen Tip (Link), wo die Registrierung erfolgt ("zur Not" finde ich es aber auch allein)


 
Kann ich nicht beantworten; bin kein BETA-Tester
Meine Verbindung zu Stanford ist anders



mattinator schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich mit den Server-Faltern, sind die alle als Beta-Tester registriert ? Darauf hast Du und Bumblebee gar nicht geantwortet. Ich missgönne ihnen die Punkte nicht, aber man sollte schon mit dem gleichen Maß messen !


 
Das kann ich beantworten - auch auf den beiden Servern läuft client-type advanced



mattinator schrieb:


> ... den die "illegalen" Beta-Falter nicht haben ...


 
Genau *das* wollte ich eben *nicht* sagen
BETA falten ist nach meiner Meinung nicht "illegal" (sonst würde es Stanford unterbinden/bestrafen)
Es ist ungeschickt und kann contraproduktiv sein



mattinator schrieb:


> Btw.: Hatte mal kurz den GPU-Client auf *advanced *umgestellt und prompt *keine 8900 *bekommen.


 
Das finde ich maximal sch...ade
Auf allen meinen (mit GTX660Ti bzw. GTX770) Rechner laufen 8900er - mit *advanced*


----------



## Amigafan (13. Juli 2013)

*@mattinator*

Generell:

Um das Folding Forum nutzen zu können, mußt Du angemeldet sein.

zu 1: Als erste "Anlaufstelle" empfehle ich Die das Beta-Forum - dort findest Du alles Wissenswerte.
Der Zugriff ist für Dich auf "lesend" begeschränkt - solange Du als Beta-Tester nicht angenommen wurdest.

zu2. Unter "Board index/General Discussions/Discussions on General-FAH topics/Information on Beta Team" findest Du die Angaben zur "*Bewerbung*"

Mein Tip: Alle Bewerbungen, die Du dort lesen kannst, sind nicht angenommen, weil die Bewerber entscheidene "Erklärungen" vergessen haben. 
Diese findest Du aber in den Erklärungen des Site Admin *bruce* - also lese sorgfältig, dann weißt Du auch, was Du scheiben mußt (ich mußte meine "Bewerbung" auch ergänzen )

Du erhälst keine Info, dass Du angenommen wurdest, aber:
 - Deine Bewerbung ist aus dem Thread gelöscht
 - Du kannst im Beta-Forum schreiben (ein Editorfenster ist offen) 

Allgemein:
Beta-WU´s/Cores dienen weniger der (direkten) Wissenschaft als der "Erkundung eines möglichen Rechenweges" - es werden also nur "Testproteine bzw. deren Rechenweg" getestet.

Dahingehend sind alle "erfolgreichen" WU´s nur von geringer Bedeutung - die Bedeutung im Betatest liegt vielmehr darauf, die WU oder den Core mit "legalen Mitteln" - also Vorgängen, die sich auf jedem Computer abspielen können bzw. die durch die Interaktion mit dem Benutzer erfolgen können - zum Absturz zu bringen und dann  - mithilfe von Logs und anderen Infos - diesen Absturz reproduzierbar zu machen (puh, langer Satz - schachlel, schachtel ) 

Dafür sind aber  - wie erwähnt - Logs und technische Infos nötig, die es von keinem Non-Beta-Tester gibt - ergo:
Diese WU wird ein weiteres Mal zum Falten "ausgegeben" - solange, bis die WU berechnet wurde oder 2 unabhängige Absturzberichte vorliegen.

Das ging z. B. bei den 7662er WU´s soweit, dass es 11 unkommentierte Abstürze von einer einzigen WU gab, ohne auch nur den Hauch einer Ahnung zu haben, warum.
Also wurde die WU wieder freigegeben, in der Hoffung, endlich auf einen Beta-Tester zu treffen . . . 
Aber - das ist leider erst die erste Hälfte des Problems . . . 

Normal langen für einen Beta-Test eine bestimmte Anzahl an Beta-WU´s - auch abhängig davon, ob es bereits aus dieser "Problemgruppe" (medizinisch) "Vorgänger oder Verwandte" gibt oder ob es sich um eine vollständige Neuentwicklung (Core17 und WU 7662,7663, 8900 etc.) handelt.
Durch Erfahrungswerte kennt man den ungefähren Umfang der benötigten WU´s, also werden diese programmiert und auf dem Server erstellt.
Durch die große Anzahl an "Beta"-Testern kommt man aber mit dieser Anzahl nicht weit, da viel zu wenige verlässiche Daten gesammelt werden können - ergo erfordert es einen wesentlichen Mehraufwand in Erstellung/Kontrolle und Analyse der erhaltenen Daten - was bei einem begrenzten Personalstamm dann leider zu Engpässen führt und damit zum Verschieben geplanter oder erforderlicher Maßnahmen nötigt.

Zuletzt gibt es WU´s, die die Daten von "Vorgängern" der gleichen Gruppe benötigen - solange man aber den Grund eines "Ausfalls" einer WU nicht kennt, bleibt ein Teil des geplanten "Berechnungsumfanges" auf der Strecke . . . 

Ist es das wert?? 


PS: Ich kann Dich beruhigen - meine Intention des Beta-Testens - verbunden mit der Mehrarbeit, die ich mir freiwillig "aufgehalst" habe - sorgt bei mir nicht für Unmut gegenüber "Euch Nicht-Beta-Testern"   - ich gönne Jedem seine Erfolge bzw. Punkte.
Es war die Erwähnung im "Vorstellungsthread" - einen "Frischling" im Falten zu sagen, er solle mit Beta-Flag falten , die mich stinkig gemacht hat. . .  schlimmer gehts (n)immer ?


Und noch eine Anmerkung:
Natürlich kann es passieren, dass man - trotz advanced-Flag - mal eine "normale" WU erhält.

Ist es wirklich so schlimm, wenn man diese berechnet . . . ? 

Und:
Vielleicht ist diese non-advanced-WU ja auch nur eine Folge der oben beschriebenen "Zwänge" . . .


----------



## mattinator (13. Juli 2013)

Das wahr mal eine ausführliche und konstruktive Antwort, danke ! Solche Informationen sollte Stanford eigentlich gut sichtbar auf den Download-Seiten des Clients publizieren, oder habe ich da etwas übersehen ? *Letztlich hat es trotzdem Stanford selbst in der Hand, das Ganze vernünftig zu regeln.* Im Moment ist es ja mehr oder weniger dem Selbstlauf überlassen, von solchen (wohl berechtigt) kritischen Stimmen wie Deiner mal abgesehen. Aber das ist oft die Krux bei akademischen Lösungen, fehlt ein wenig der direkte Bezug zu den Anwendern. Kenne das Problem aus unserem Firmenalltag. Wir haben auch mal mit der Informatik-Fakultät einer Uni zusammen an einem Forschungsprojekt der Logistik gearbeitet. Alles ganz schön und gut, sobald es aber in die konkrete Anwendung in der Wirtschaft ging, konnte man mit den Uni-Mitarbeitern nicht mehr ganz so viel anfangen.



> Natürlich kann es passieren, dass man - trotz advanced-Flag - mal eine "normale" WU erhält.
> Ist es wirklich so schlimm, wenn man diese berechnet . . . ?


Ist nicht schlimm, ich lösche ja auch keine Projekte, nur weil mir die PPD zu klein sind. Ist bloß ein bisschen schade, wenn bei den Stromkosten (scheinbar) so wenig herauskommt. Ein bisschen Ehrgeiz treibt doch jeden an, wie *Bumblebee* auch bemerkt hat.

@*Bumblebee*
Danke für Deine Anworten, Deine Posts standen sowieso nicht so in meiner Kritik. Mich hat nur *Amigafan*'s in letzter Zeit öfter "gehobener Zeigefinger" gestört. Da ich seine Gründe jetzt kenne, ist mir seine Reaktion jedoch verständlich und auch berechtigt.


----------



## kevlon (13. Juli 2013)

Mit advanced habe ich jetzt ne WU7810 für meine GTX zugespielt bekommen, sind zwar nicht mehr ganz so dicke Punkte aber liege damit noch weiter im Bereich von 110000 ppd... also Motivation ist weiterhin gegeben


----------



## ProfBoom (13. Juli 2013)

Amigafan, das war ein wirklich guter, informativer Beitrag. 
Ich selbst falte auch mit -advanced und habe jetzt nach einigen 7900 WUs eine bescheidene 11293 (~5500 PPD) bekommen - Pech.
Und das wird noch öfter vorkommen, die Projekte verschwinden ja nicht von heute auf Morgen, nur weil es Core 17 gibt.


----------



## Thosch (14. Juli 2013)

Moin. Hoffe mal das ich diesmal Hilfe bekomme ... 
Habe u.s. Fehlermeldung nun schon seit geraumer Zeit bei mir stehen. SuFo brachte mir keine anwendbaren neuen Erkenntnisse.

_20:14:41:WU02:FS00ownloading core from http://www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/beta/Core_17.fah
20:14:41:WU02:FS00:Connecting to Stanford University
20:14:42:ERROR:WU02:FS00:Exception: Failed to read stream_

Bis er den Core_17 updaten wollte (für ne 7811) lief es noch falttechnisch. Jetzt will er eben updaten und es geht nicht. Hab alle Programme soweit in der Firewall frei gegeben. F@H sogar neu inst., Ver. 7.3.6. Kann auch mit dem Browser die o.a. Adressen laden und auch die Core_17.fah-Datei runter laden. Nur was fange ich mit der an ? Umbenennen hilft nicht. Entpacken ?    weil ja viel kleiner als die die im org. Ordner drinnen ist ...
SuFo brachte mir keine anwendbaren neuen Erkenntnisse.
Danke für Tipps.


----------



## Amigafan (14. Juli 2013)

*@Tosch*

Hast Du vor der Neuinstallation auch die bereits im Data-Directory enthaltenen Daten gelöscht (bis auf die config)?
Und es geht - nehme ich an - um Core17 Version46 zum Falten von 7810/7811 . . . ?


Noch eine weiter Info in Bezug darauf, warum Stanford nichts dagegen unternimmt:

Durch die "Lesbarkeit" des Beta-Forums gelangen Infos über Beta-Projekte sowieso an die "Öffentlichkeit" der Falter - der Aufwand, dieses zu verhindern, würde zusätzliche Recourssen binden (vollständig "geschlossenes" Forum etc.).
Also muß die Projektgruppe um Dr. Vijay Pande abwägen, welches "das kleinere Übel" darstellt.
Würde man nämlich dieses Verhalten sanktionieren, gäbe es wohl genug Falter, die diese Projekte nicht mehr länger unterstützen würden - und das wiederum würde dem Fortschreiten der Forschong noch mehr schaden . . . 

Man steht also vor der Entscheidung:

Pest . . . oder Cholera


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Juli 2013)

Solange es nicht die verpestete Cholera ist.


----------



## Amigafan (14. Juli 2013)

*Nur mal so ganz nebenbei bemerkt . . . *
(Zur Klarstellung: Dieses ist  lediglich ein weiterer Denkanstoß meinerseits und damit kein Vorwurf  bezüglich einer Person oder Gruppe . . . )

Der Vorwurf an  Beta-Tester des "nichtgönnens" bzw. der Vorwurf des "ungerecht  behandelns"  ließe sich aus Beta-Tester-Sicht auch umdrehen - und dann  würde ein Schuh daraus. 

Diese könnten nämlich sagen:
Warum gönnt Ihr "Normal-Falter" uns die Beta-WU´s nicht:
- als beabsichtigter Bonus der Pande Group (ein "Danke schön" für die Unterstützung)
- als Ausgleich für:
  - zusätzliche Mehrarbeit,
  - abstürtende Wu´s und damit verbundener Punktverlust,
  - das Benutzen uneffektiver Hardeware zur "Verträglichkeitsprüfung" mit Core/ WU (Kompatibilitätstests mit alter Hardware),
  - für Tests "inoffizieller" Cores/WU´s *ohne Punkte *und Ähnliches? 

Warum fühlt sich jemand als "ungerecht behandelt", weil er nur die WU´s, die "öffentlich freigegeben" worden sind, falten soll? 
Hat er etwa einen Anspruch auf Beta-WU´s? 
Wenn ja - woher leitet sich dieser ab? 

Oder geht es hier vielleicht doch nur um das "persönliche Ego"? 


Ich  hoffe, genügend Denkanstösse für die Sicht aus der "gegenüberliegenden  Perspektive" zu bieten, die es Wert sind, einmal in Betracht gezogen zu  werden . . .


----------



## Thosch (14. Juli 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> *@Tosch*
> 
> Hast Du vor der Neuinstallation auch die bereits im Data-Directory enthaltenen Daten gelöscht (bis auf die config)?
> Und es geht - nehme ich an - um Core17 Version46 zum Falten von 7810/7811 . . . ?
> ...


 Also bei der Neuinst. hab ich nichts gelöscht. Hatte eigendl. gedacht/gehofft das er ein anderes Verzeichnis wählt. Aber egal ...
Das der Cl. den Stream nicht lesen kann hat er seit ich von DSL weg zum Kabel bin und dementspr. andere HW (insbesondre einen neuen Router) angeschlossen habe. Nur habe ich den Rechner im neuen Router schon in die DMZ "verschoben". Bringt aber auch keine Verbesserung.
Und ja ... es handelt sich um die 7811er WU.
Edit: In der Firewall auf dem Rechner hab ich auch schon alle PRGs frei gegeben.


----------



## Uwe64LE (14. Juli 2013)

Die Wahrheit liegt für mich- wie fast immer- in der goldenen Mitte 

Ist ja nicht so, dass dir oder einem anderen offiziellen Beta-Tester die Punkte missgönnt werden.
Für Stammfalter ist es aber trotzdem ärgerlich, wenn jeder Neuling beta faltet und ohne
Mehraufwand an denen vorbeizieht, die sich artig an die Wünsche von stanford halten.
Also ist die Versuchung groß, dass man es trotzdem auch austestet.

Seit ein paar Jahren richte ich meine hardware Anschaffungen ausschließlich an FAH aus,
manche bauen sich extra Server, viele kaufen sich mehr Grafikkarten und in schnelleren Zyklen,
als man es für nen Gaming Rechner machen würde.

Falls die Forschung irgendwann mal nutzbare/anwendbare Ergebnisse bringt, werden wir
außer einem guten Gewissen auch nichts Abrechenbares davon haben.
Also seien uns doch wenigstens die Punkte gegönnt.

Für mich hat das weniger mit Ego zu tun, als damit, dass ich für meinen finanziellen Aufwand
wenigstens ein "Lob" oder eine "Anerkennung" bekomme.
Und das kann IMO nur von stanford kommen, die meisten "normalen" Menschen haben eher
wenig Verständnis dafür, dass ich meinen Stromzähler kreiseln lasse.


----------



## Amigafan (14. Juli 2013)

*@Tosch*


Hast Du bei der Installation das Verzeichnis der Standard-Ordner für Fah geändert?
Benutzt Du einen Proxy (vielleicht über den Router?)

Versuche einmal im Browser folgende Seiten zu öffnen - beide sollten ein OK zeigen:

http://assign.stanford.edu:80/
http://assign.stanford.edu:8080/

Dann versuche bitte, den folgenden Download aufzurufen (braucht nicht heruntergeladen zu werden - es geht nur um die Überprüfung der Verbindung/der Zugriffsmöglichkeit):
http://www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/beta/Core_17.fah


----------



## Thosch (14. Juli 2013)

Ja, alle 3 Links funzen ...


----------



## Amigafan (14. Juli 2013)

Dann muß irgendwo der Zugriff für den FAHClient gesperrt sein - und da kann ich Dir leider nicht weiterhelfen . . .

Noch eine Frage - für welchen Benutzer hast Du  FAH installiert - nur für Dich oder für Alle?


----------



## Thosch (14. Juli 2013)

Als Admin für alle inst. ... trotzdem, Start als Admin auch nicht anders ... Aber komischerweise auch nur beim GPU-Client, der CPU-Cl. läuft ohne Probs. Dafür geht jetzt das mit dem Web-Interface was vorher nicht ging ...    ...
Welche Ports benötigt F@h eigendl. ??
Hängts evtl. mit dem IPv4 und IPv6 zusammen ??


----------



## Amigafan (14. Juli 2013)

Es hängt eindeutig an Deiner Installation für alle . . .


----------



## Thosch (15. Juli 2013)

Also ich noch DSL und Kabel parallel hatte habe ich nachdem ich mit dem Gaming-/Falt-PC ans Kabel gewechselte schon diese Meldungen. Rückgewechselt auf DSL waren die Meldungen weg.   Störte mich nicht weiter da er trotzdem am Kabel faltete und Punkte bekam. Bis eben zum Core-Update. Hatte jetzt nur zur Überprüfung das es nicht doch an der Inst. liegt den neusten Client drauf gespielt. Aber wieso eigendl. nur bei den GPU-WUs die Meldungen ?? Was noch komisch ist, vorher ging das Web-Control nicht, jetzt dagegen schon. 
Auf dem Laptop gabs vorher auch keine Probs, hat jetzt auch die Meldungen drauf ...  und da hab ich nix geändert ...  ... da geht das Web-Control wiederum nicht ...

 ... ist *extrem* zum 

Edit: Router-Firewall deakt. --> keine Besserung


----------



## wolf7 (15. Juli 2013)

ich wage die Prophezeiung, dass in den nächsten Wochen meine Punkteausbeute deutlich einbrechen wird... die Grafikkarte meines sündhaft teuren Notebooks hat so eben ~3 Monate vor Ablauf der Garantiezeit ihren Dienst quittiert. Eindeutig schlecht geplant das Teil. Da muss mein Folding PC ab sofort als neuer Hauptrechner herhalten... Mal gucken, ob ich wieder einfach nur die Kerne reduziere auf 5 statt 6.


----------



## Amigafan (15. Juli 2013)

*@Tosch*

Sorry - aber mehr, als  Dir zu sagen, dass Deine gewählte Installationsart (für Alle) der warscheinliche Grund ist, kann  ich nicht tun (hängt meines Wissens mit der Benutzerkontensteuerung  bzw. fehlender Zugriffsrechte des Clienten zusammen)


----------



## Thosch (15. Juli 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Es hängt eindeutig an Deiner Installation für alle . . .


 Versuchen könnt´ ichs ja nochmal ... morgen. Zwingend als Admin inst. ... ?
Edit: Starten als Admin würde das mit den fehlenden Zugriffsrechten aushebeln ...
Edit2: Habs dann doch gleich noch mal probiert, inst. nicht als Admin + für mich > keine Veränderung bei Meldungen, Web-Control nach Start funzt nicht. Starten als Admin > Web-Control funzt ... Meldungen da.
Wäre auch zu kurios wenn nach dem Routerwechsel die Benutzerkontensteuerung, bzw. geänderte Zuriffsrechte etwas damit zu tun hätten ...    ... habs aber nicht unprobiert gelassen.


----------



## picar81_4711 (15. Juli 2013)

wolf7 schrieb:


> ich wage die Prophezeiung, dass in den nächsten Wochen meine Punkteausbeute deutlich einbrechen wird... die Grafikkarte meines sündhaft teuren Notebooks hat so eben ~3 Monate vor Ablauf der Garantiezeit ihren Dienst quittiert. Eindeutig schlecht geplant das Teil. Da muss mein Folding PC ab sofort als neuer Hauptrechner herhalten... Mal gucken, ob ich wieder einfach nur die Kerne reduziere auf 5 statt 6.


Mein Beileid
Ja, so praktisch wie sie sind, die Laptops aber mit der Hitze kommt fast keiner zurecht....meinen habe ich auch aufgebockt, um seine Lebensdauer zu verlängern..... .....Intel Duo mit 2x2GHZ und einer Geforce 9600M


----------



## wolf7 (15. Juli 2013)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Mein Beileid
> Ja, so praktisch wie sie sind, die Laptops aber mit der Hitze kommt fast keiner zurecht....meinen habe ich auch aufgebockt, um seine Lebensdauer zu verlängern..... .....Intel Duo mit 2x2GHZ und einer Geforce 9600M


 
tja die HD6990m hats net lang ausgehalten, obwohl der sogar nen separaten Kühlkreislauf für cpu und gpu hat. Der Lüfter für letzteres ist größer und auch alle Kühlrippen komplett Kupfer, die CPU hat nen kleineren und Kühlrippen aus Aluminium. (und die lebt offensichtlich noch).

Allerdings der Vorgänger dieses books mit ner GTX260m funktioniert heute noch problemlos, ist allerdings auch nicht mehr so häufig in Betrieb. Da war allerdings ein Lüfter für P9700 (2x2,8Ghz) und GTX260m zusammen. Beide liefen immer auf nem enermax aeolus NB Kühler.


----------



## Thosch (15. Juli 2013)

Thosch schrieb:


> Versuchen könnt´ ichs ja nochmal ... morgen. Zwingend als Admin inst. ... ?
> Edit: Starten als Admin würde das mit den fehlenden Zugriffsrechten aushebeln ...
> Edit2: Habs dann doch gleich noch mal probiert, inst. nicht als Admin + für mich > keine Veränderung bei Meldungen, Web-Control nach Start funzt nicht. Starten als Admin > Web-Control funzt ... Meldungen da.
> Wäre auch zu kurios wenn nach dem Routerwechsel die Benutzerkontensteuerung, bzw. geänderte Zuriffsrechte etwas damit zu tun hätten ...    ... habs aber nicht unprobiert gelassen.


 Zitier ich mich selbst und schiebs so hinten dran mit den Edits ...


----------



## picar81_4711 (15. Juli 2013)

wolf7 schrieb:


> .......... Beide liefen immer auf nem enermax aeolus NB Kühler.


Trotz zusätzlicher Kühlung kaputt, das ist gemein.....da ist man machtlos.....


Thosch schrieb:


> Zitier ich mich selbst und schiebs so hinten dran mit den Edits ...


Ich weiß leider keinen Rat......


----------



## kevlon (15. Juli 2013)

Bei mir ist mein Router gestern ausgestiegen, erst dachte ich der brauch nur den herkömmlichen Reset, und würde danach die Verbindung wieder herstellen. Aber hab dann festgestellt das auch die Anzeige Leds ein ganz unübliches Muster darstellten. Nun mit anderem Netzteil probiert, leider auch nicht. Hardwareresettaste hat auch nicht mehr geholfen. Also gestern kurze Zwangspause beim Falten. Aber mittlerweile hab ich schon nen anderen Router aufgestellt. Als Elektroniker bin ich immer mehrfach abgesichert, Redundanz ist alles^^


----------



## picar81_4711 (15. Juli 2013)

kevlon schrieb:


> ........... Als Elektroniker bin ich immer mehrfach abgesichert, Redundanz ist alles^^


Ja, ich habe auch eine gewisse Redundanz......habe mehrere Server.......fällt einer aus, laufen die anderen weiter...


----------



## Amigafan (15. Juli 2013)

*@Tosch*

Hast Du die Installation mit Admin-Rechten gestartet und dann die Nutzung nur für Dich gesetzt?


PS:
Wenn Du nicht weiterkommst, versuche es bitte im Folding Forum . . .


----------



## Thosch (16. Juli 2013)

Die Inst. nicht als Admin gestartet dann aber die Nutzung nur für mich ...  ... ich glaub ich werde mal diesen IPv4-/IPv6-Hotfix von MS "ausprobieren", wenn ich mal länger Zeit finde.


----------



## Amigafan (16. Juli 2013)

*@aznsteil*

Bezüglich Deiner geäußerten Fragen will ich versuchen, Dir "ein paar Einblicke" zu verschaffen.

Warum siehst Du Dich noch nicht in den Ergebnislisten?
Dazu müssen zwei Punkte erfüllt sein:
1. Du mußt eine sogenannte WU (Workunit) vollständig berechnet und das Ergebnis muß hochgeladen worden sein.
2. Seit dem Upload muß eine "Stundengrenze" überschritten worden sein (Statistiken von Stanford) oder mehrere Stunden (3rd-Party-Stats wie EOC - oder Kakao -Stats)

Also:
Wenn der Upload um 12.15Uhr beendet wurde, kann Deine Statistik (bei Stanford) erst um etwa 13:10 diese Änderung anzeigen. Solange aber keine WU beendet ist, tauchst Du auch nicht in den Statistiken auf.
Bei EOC bzw Kakao dauert es - im Extremfall - max. etwa 4  Stunden.

Zum Anzeigen der derzeitigen "Faltaktivitäten" kannst Du HFM.NET benutzen - es ermöglicht Dir auch, diese Daten online ins Netz zu stellen . . . 

Ich hoffe, Dir vorerst genügend Antworten gegeben zu haben - aber ich bin sicher, es folgen weitere Fragen . . .


----------



## Amigafan (17. Juli 2013)

Ich dachte, eine solche Meldung wäre seit dem "ableben" der Original  Amiga-Computer nicht mehr existent - wie man sich irren kann . . .  

23:37:08:WU01:FS00:0x17:*ERROR:Guru Meditation* #0.792da4efcbca9b4a (13169200.13604873) '01/01/checkpointState.xml' 



BTW:

Schon ist es passiert - es gibt einen *Beta-Test mit geschützten WU*.
Ohne richtigem *Key* ist diese WU nicht zu bekommen . . .


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Juli 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> BTW:
> 
> Schon ist es passiert - es gibt einen *Beta-Test mit geschützten WU*.
> Ohne richtigem *Key* ist diese WU nicht zu bekommen . . .



Du bist schuld - du Böser  duuu - du hast uns verpfiffen 

Nee - war natürlich SCHPASSS  - die haben damit völlig recht


----------



## Amigafan (17. Juli 2013)

Es geht im Augenblick darum, die richtigen "Punkteverhältnisse" gegenüber anderen WU´s "einzustellen" - daher wohl geschlossener Test . . .


*@Bumblebee*

Sxchimpf ruhig - ich hab ein breites Kreuz . . .


----------



## aznsteil (17. Juli 2013)

Hey Leute,

gibt es eine Liste von den WU die man selber schon abgeschlossen hat?


----------



## N0-F4-K_E (17. Juli 2013)

PPD Update mit GTX Titan @ 1137 Mhz:

Projekt: 8900 (160, 1, 42)
Estimated PPD: 195101




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Juli 2013)

@aznsteil: Die einzigen zwei Möglichkeiten sich eine abgeschlossene WU anzuschauen, ist entweder das von Amigafan empfohlenen Überwachungstool HFM zu benutzen oder sich die Logdatei des Clienten selber anzuschauen. 

Die meisten hier benutzen zum Überwachen HFM und wenn es Probleme gibt wird dann die Log-Datei zu Rate gezogen.


----------



## Amigafan (18. Juli 2013)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Du bist schuld - du Böser  duuu - du hast uns verpfiffen
> 
> . . .




Mein Lieber - was erwartest Du von einer Pfeife . . .


----------



## kevlon (18. Juli 2013)

Hallo,
@N0-F4-K_E : Mit der Gtx780 wie schaffst du deine Temps so niedrig zu halten bei dem Takt?Ich hab ja das Referenzdesign, mit einem Lüfter wird die Abwärme zur Rückseite rausgeblasen, zusätzlich wirbelt da noch ein kleiner Zusatzlüfter im Gehäuse Frischluft in die Grafikkarte.
Die Temp überschreite ich schon ohne höher zu takten. Meine Foldingergebnisse mit 8900 so um 140k, wobei auch der Prozessor dann noch mitarbeitet.
@Serverfalter :  Könnte einer von euch, die hier mehrfache Systeme einsetzen mir erklären wie ich mit 2 Computern gleichzeitig rechnen lassen kann?
Denn wenn ich eine zweite Instanz starte auf anderem Rechner, verweigert er dort neue WU runterzuladen. Muss doch gehen, ohne sich einen zweiten Account anzulegen.


----------



## N0-F4-K_E (18. Juli 2013)

kevlon schrieb:


> Hallo,
> @N0-F4-K_E : Mit der Gtx780 wie schaffst du deine Temps so niedrig zu halten bei dem Takt?Ich hab ja das Referenzdesign, mit einem Lüfter wird die Abwärme zur Rückseite rausgeblasen, zusätzlich wirbelt da noch ein kleiner Zusatzlüfter im Gehäuse Frischluft in die Grafikkarte.
> Die Temp überschreite ich schon ohne höher zu takten. Meine Foldingergebnisse mit 8900 so um 140k, wobei auch der Prozessor dann noch mitarbeitet.
> @Serverfalter :  Könnte einer von euch, die hier mehrfache Systeme einsetzen mir erklären wie ich mit 2 Computern gleichzeitig rechnen lassen kann?
> Denn wenn ich eine zweite Instanz starte auf anderem Rechner, verweigert er dort neue WU runterzuladen. Muss doch gehen, ohne sich einen zweiten Account anzulegen.



Hi,

hab nicht die GTX 780 sondern die Titan von Asus (die hat ja schon 993 Mhz Boost von Werk aus).

hab den Arctic Accelero X3 droben der mit Liquid Pro auf dem DIE sitzt, auf Vorder und Rückseite der Karte sind alle VRAM Chips mit Kühlkörpern versehen (von Alpenföhn).

Die zusätzlichen Kühlkörper habe ich angebracht nachdem PCGH die Fotos der Wärmebildkamera im Heft hatte, man sieht ja das sich die Wärme über die ganze Grafikkarte verteilt, da sind zusätzliche Kühlkörper nicht schlecht.

Gehäuse ist das Corsair 600T Silver mit Gitter Seitenteil. http://www.corsair.com/de/pc-cases/...aphite-series-600t-silver-mid-tower-case.html

http://www.arctic.ac/de/p/cooling/vga/554/.html?c=2167

Ich mach demnächst mal n Foto, sieht aus wie ein Igel die Grafikkarte.


----------



## Amigafan (18. Juli 2013)

*@kevlon*

Ohne Details zu techn. Daten bzw. des benutzten BS ist das "ein fischen im Trüben".
Kannst Du bitte einmal den Log des Clienten posten, beginnend mit der Initialisierung?
Benutze bitte *spoiler* bzw */spoiler* ( in eckigen *[*Klammern*]*)

Ergebnis (als Beispiel):



Spoiler



*********************** Log Started 2013-07-10T12:04:10Z ***********************
12:04:10:************************* Folding@home Client *************************
12:04:10:      Website: Folding@home
12:04:10:    Copyright: (c) 2009-2013 Stanford University
12:04:10:       Author: Joseph Coffland <joseph@cauldrondevelopment.com>
12:04:10:         Args: 
12:04:10:       Config: C:/Users/Markus/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/config.xml
12:04:10:******************************** Build ********************************
12:04:10:      Version: 7.3.6
12:04:10:         Date: Feb 18 2013
12:04:10:         Time: 15:25:17
12:04:10:      SVN Rev: 3923
12:04:10:       Branch: fah/trunk/client
12:04:10:     Compiler: Intel(R) C++ MSVC 1500 mode 1200
12:04:10:      Options: /TP /nologo /EHa /Qdiag-disable:4297,4103,1786,279 /Ox -arch:SSE
12:04:10:               /QaxSSE2,SSE3,SSSE3,SSE4.1,SSE4.2 /Qopenmp /Qrestrict /MT /Qmkl
12:04:10:     Platform: win32 XP
12:04:10:         Bits: 32
12:04:10:         Mode: Release
12:04:10:******************************* System ********************************
12:04:10:          CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU K 875 @ 2.93GHz
12:04:10:       CPU ID: GenuineIntel Family 6 Model 30 Stepping 5
12:04:10:         CPUs: 8
12:04:10:       Memory: 7.99GiB
12:04:10:  Free Memory: 6.73GiB
12:04:10:      Threads: WINDOWS_THREADS
12:04:10:  Has Battery: false
12:04:10:   On Battery: false
12:04:10:   UTC offset: 2
12:04:10:          PID: 3104
12:04:10:          CWD: C:/Users/Markus/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient
12:04:10:           OS: Windows 7 Professional
12:04:10:      OS Arch: AMD64
12:04:10:         GPUs: 2
12:04:10:        GPU 0: ATI:5 Tahiti LE [Radeon HD 7800 Series]
12:04:10:        GPU 1: ATI:4 Radeon HD 5870 (Cypress)
12:04:10:         CUDA: Not detected
12:04:10:Win32 Service: false
12:04:10:***********************************************************************
12:04:10:<config>
12:04:10:  <!-- Error Handling -->
12:04:10:  <max-slot-errors v='2'/>
12:04:10:  <max-unit-errors v='2'/>
12:04:10:
12:04:10:  <!-- Folding Core -->
12:04:10:  <core-priority v='low'/>
12:04:10:
12:04:10:  <!-- Folding Slot Configuration -->
12:04:10:  <power v='full'/>
12:04:10:
12:04:10:  <!-- HTTP Server -->
12:04:10:  <allow v='192.168.2.100-192.168.2.110  127.0.0.1'/>
12:04:10:
12:04:10:  <!-- Network -->
12:04:10:  <proxy v=':8080'/>
12:04:10:
12:04:10:  <!-- Remote Command Server -->
12:04:10:  <command-allow-no-pass v='192.168.2.100-192.168.2.110  127.0.0.1'/>
12:04:10:
12:04:10:  <!-- User Information -->
12:04:10:  <passkey v='********************************'/>
12:04:10:  <team v='70335'/>
12:04:10:  <user v='folding_hoomer'/>
12:04:10:
12:04:10:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
12:04:10:  <slot id='1' type='GPU'>
12:04:10:    <client-type v='beta'/>
12:04:10:    <cuda-index v='0'/>
12:04:10:    <next-unit-percentage v='100'/>
12:04:10:    <opencl-index v='0'/>
12:04:10:    <pause-on-start v='true'/>
12:04:10:  </slot>
12:04:10:  <slot id='0' type='CPU'>
12:04:10:    <client-type v='beta'/>
12:04:10:    <cpus v='5'/>
12:04:10:    <next-unit-percentage v='100'/>
12:04:10:    <pause-on-start v='true'/>
12:04:10:  </slot>
12:04:10:  <slot id='2' type='GPU'>
12:04:10:    <client-type v=' '/>
12:04:10:    <cuda-index v='1'/>
12:04:10:    <next-unit-percentage v='100'/>
12:04:10:    <opencl-index v='1'/>
12:04:10:    <pause-on-start v='true'/>
12:04:10:  </slot>
12:04:10:</config>
12:04:10:Trying to access database...
12:04:10:Successfully acquired database lock
12:04:10:Enabled folding slot 01: PAUSED gpu:0:Tahiti LE [Radeon HD 7800 Series] (paused)
12:04:10:Enabled folding slot 00: PAUSED cpu:5 (paused)
12:04:10:Enabled folding slot 02: PAUSED gpu:1:Radeon HD 5870 (Cypress) (paused)


----------



## N0-F4-K_E (18. Juli 2013)

Hier das versprochene Bild.

Ja der GTX Schriftzug hängt schief, die Powerstrips lassen sich aber auch nich nachträglich korrigieren. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uwe64LE (18. Juli 2013)

@Perseus88
Mann, was hast du denn plötzlich alles angeworfen?
Da wird mir ja Angst und Bange ...


----------



## Perseus88 (18. Juli 2013)

Nur die Alte GTX 670.


----------



## picar81_4711 (18. Juli 2013)

kevlon schrieb:


> .........
> @Serverfalter :  Könnte einer von euch, die hier mehrfache Systeme einsetzen mir erklären wie ich mit 2 Computern gleichzeitig rechnen lassen kann?
> Denn wenn ich eine zweite Instanz starte auf anderem Rechner, verweigert er dort neue WU runterzuladen. Muss doch gehen, ohne sich einen zweiten Account anzulegen.


 Mit V7 gehts ohne weitere Einstellungen vorzunehmen ausser Benutzername, Team Nummer und Passkey, im V6 habe ich mit dem Parameter "-configonly" die Machine-ID für jeden PC manuell zugewiesen, also für jeden PC eine andere.


----------



## Uwe64LE (19. Juli 2013)

Perseus88 schrieb:


> Nur die Alte GTX 670.


Und die macht über 90.000 PPD?


----------



## sc59 (19. Juli 2013)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Und die macht über 90.000 PPD?


 ja die "alte" kann das mit ner  WU ,über advanced.


----------



## Perseus88 (19. Juli 2013)

So ist es.


----------



## kevlon (19. Juli 2013)

@N0-F4-K_E  : Nette gepimpte Titan! Hab ich mich gewaltig verschätzt, dagegen kommt meine 780er nicht an
Hab mir ja auch schon überlegt meine GTX670 mit nem Accelero auszustatten,aber ich warte noch bis Garantieablauf. Dann tausche ich zumindest erstmal die Wärmeleitpaste denn der Windforce Kühler zeigt ja schon ganz ordentliche Performance. Der Gigabyte Schriftzug hat sich gestern beim Entstauben erstmal abgelöst, ich hab ewig gesucht um das Y wiederzufinden, das ist genau in einen Spalt vom Kühler gefallen. Die Buchstaben sind aus dünnem Blech elektrisch auch noch leitend, ich hätte da kein ruhiges Gewissen gehabt wenn es irgendwo im Mainboard oder der Grafikkarte verschollen gewesen wäre. Ist wieder so typisch. Da werden Elektronikprodukte im 3 stelligen Preisbereich gefertigt, wo an den einfachsten Stellen gespart wird. Errinnere mich nur zu gut an die Ära wo haufenweise Mainboards gestorben sind weil minderwertige ELkos verbaut wurden.

Habe nun auch geschafft mehrere Clients auf verschiedenen Rechnern gleichzeitig auszuführen. Danke für die guten Auskünfte.


----------



## Thosch (20. Juli 2013)

Moin ... die 78XXer WUs sind auch nicht ganz so verkehrt. Liegen bei mir  mit meiner 560Ti (@870MHz), akt. 50% gefaltet, bei etwas mehr als  31kPPD. Und auch die Temps sind nochmals etwas gesunken, trotz 26°C  Raumtemperatur. Vllt. aber auch dem Accelero mit zu verdanken.
Ich find die *extrem* 

Edit: sehr widersprüchliche Anzeigen im FaH-Control, bei mittlerw. 86% sinds nur noch ~18kPPD ... 
Edit 2: Bei eben 89% warens wieder ~29kPPD


----------



## Amigafan (20. Juli 2013)

*@Tosch*

Die Ursache liegt in der "Arbeitsweise" des Core17 bzw. der WU´s: 
Alle  2% Faltfortschritt werden die berechneten Daten überprüft und  anschließend auf der HD gesichert. Dazu pausiert die GPU kurzfristig,  wodurch sich die benötigte Zeit um einige Sekunden gegenüber dem  vorherigen "Frame" verlängert.
Daher siehst Du.
 - bei einem kürzeren Frame die hohe PPD 
 - beim nachfolgenden Frame (mit Überprüfung/Sicherung) eine niedrigere PPD 

Aber.
Auch  HFM hat seine Schwierigkeiten mit der korrekten PPD-Berechnung, da  dieses entweder einen oder 3 Frames (Einstellbar in den Preferences) zur  Berechnung nutzt. 
Nötig  zur korrekten Berechnung wäre aber die Einbeziehung einer geraden  Anzahl von Frames (2- oder 4 Frames], um ein "sauber gemitteltes"  Ergebnis zu erhalten. 

Die sich tatsächlich ergebenden PPD kannst Du aber anhand der nach Abschluß der WU erhaltenen Punkte berechnen . . .


----------



## schrotflinte56 (21. Juli 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> *@Tosch*
> 
> Die Ursache liegt in der "Arbeitsweise" des Core17 bzw. der WU´s:
> Alle  2% Faltfortschritt werden die berechneten Daten überprüft und  anschließend auf der HD gesichert. Dazu pausiert die GPU kurzfristig,  wodurch sich die benötigte Zeit um einige Sekunden gegenüber dem  vorherigen "Frame" verlängert.
> ...


bei mir gibts da manchmal tolle angaben^^
hatte spitzen-angaben  bei 360kppd!die titan macht aber ihr max ca. bei 160kppd im moment bei mir.

mfg


----------



## Amigafan (21. Juli 2013)

*@Bumblebee*

Welche Treiber-Version nutzt Du für die GTX770 und wie hoch taktet diese beim Falten?

Soviel ich weiß unterstützt erst Version 32X die GTX770/780, habe aber auch gelesen, dass diese Version fürs Falten insgesamt problematisch ist (abstürzende WU´s, Probleme mit GTX770/780 beim Faltstart etc ).


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Juli 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> *@Bumblebee*
> 
> Welche Treiber-Version nutzt Du für die GTX770 und wie hoch taktet diese beim Falten?
> 
> ...



Das ist (leider) korrekt - manchmal "verabschiedet" sich der Client


----------



## mattinator (21. Juli 2013)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Das ist (leider) korrekt - manchmal "verabschiedet" sich der Client


 Schon den 326.19-Beta getestet ? Habe ihn gerade installiert, mit der GTX 660 Ti läuft er momentan gut (wie die anderen vorher).


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Juli 2013)

mattinator schrieb:


> Schon den 326.19-Beta getestet ? Habe ihn gerade installiert, mit der GTX 660 Ti läuft er momentan gut (wie die anderen vorher).



Selbstverständlich ja, das Problem zeigt sich aber (nur) bei der 770er; die 660er liefen (und laufen) mit dem 320.49 anstandslos
Natürlich teste ich aber weiter...


----------



## Amigafan (21. Juli 2013)

Danke für die Info, Markus.

Das ist natürlich maximal zum  .
Daher würde auch ich Dir den Test des 326.XX-er wärmstens empfehlen - dieser soll laut FoldingForum besser "arbeiten".

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, übertaktest DU die GPU etwas, da 1215MHz nicht "herstellerspezifisch" sind. Welche Karte faltet bei Dir?


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Juli 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Danke für die Info, Markus.
> 
> Das ist natürlich maximal zum  .
> Daher würde auch ich Dir den Test des 326.XX-er wärmstens empfehlen - dieser soll laut FoldingForum besser "arbeiten".



Läuft nochmals mit der 326er



Amigafan schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig sehe, übertaktest DU die GPU etwas, da 1215MHz nicht "herstellerspezifisch" sind. Welche Karte faltet bei Dir?



GIGABYTE GV-N770OC-2GD *un*-übertaktet


----------



## Amigafan (22. Juli 2013)

*Zur Info:*

Folgende Seiten wurden *gehackt* -damit hatten die Angreifer Zugriff auf: Anmeldedaten, Passwörter und e-mail-Adressen.

1. Ubuntu-Forum: http://ubuntuforums.org/announce.html

2. Apples Development-Center: Apple confirms its development centre was hacked | Information, Gadgets, Mobile Phones News & Reviews | News.com.au

Daher wird dringend empfohlen, seine Anmeldedaten/Passwörter zu ändern (vor allem dann, wenn diese mehrfach verwendet wurden).


----------



## Amigafan (24. Juli 2013)

Mein erster Versuch, eine GTX770 (MSI Twin Frozer Gaming) "in Stellung" zu bringen ist leider kläglich gescheitert . . . 

Es war keine *ge* - sondern eine *ver*-brauchte Karte, die mir zugesand wurde . . .  

Das Problem: Kurzschluß der Spannungswandler (sofortige Abschaltung des NT´s beim "Rechnerstart")


Es wäre auch zu schön gewesen - für unter 285,-€ (incl. Porto) . . . 



BTW:
Ich finde es erschreckend, dass Personen - nachdem Sie neue Hardware zerstört haben - vom "Rücktrittsrecht" gebrauch machen und die dann defekte Hardware "wegen nichtgefallens" zurücksenden.

Der ehrliche Kunde ist der Dumme (weil er letzendlich auch dafür (mehr-)zahlt)  



Edit:

Das Durchmessen der 2 8-poligen Stromanschlüsse bestätigte meine Sofortprognose: 
Der hintere Anschluß (zum Platinenende) weist einen Kurzschluß auf - eine "Nasenprobe" zeigt starken "Schmorgeruch" von zerstörten Bauteilen . . . 
Und wenn ich mir die PCB-Rückseite genauer ansehe, fallen mir "leichte Wolken" auf - und ein fühlbarer "klebriger Film" - beides ein Zeichen von extremer Hitze . . .


----------



## Thosch (24. Juli 2013)

Und am Ende musst du jetzt beweisen das die Karte schon defekt war,bzw. angekommen ist ...


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Juli 2013)

Ja, echt unter aller Sau - sowas
manchmal sollte man die Prügelstrafe wieder einführen ...


----------



## Amigafan (24. Juli 2013)

Thosch schrieb:


> Und am Ende musst du jetzt beweisen das die Karte schon defekt war,bzw. angekommen ist ...




Da sehe ich kein Problem . . . 

Mich ärgert nur die zusätzliche Arbeit - ohne irgendeinen Nutzen 


*@Bumblebbee*

Du glaubst doch nicht wirklich, Idioten würden durch Prügel intelligenter - also vergebliche "Liebesmüh"


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Juli 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> *@Bumblebbee*
> 
> Du glaubst doch nicht wirklich, Idioten würden durch Prügel intelligenter - also vergebliche "Liebesmüh"



Da hast du leider recht


----------



## Schmidde (25. Juli 2013)

Achje, diese Woche kam die Stromrechnung 
Für meine Eltern schon fast ein Schlag ins Gesicht, aber wird natürlich alles brav selbst bezahlt 


Der nächste 24/7 falt PC/Server könnte aber ruhig ein wenig effizienter arbeiten


----------



## Gamer090 (26. Juli 2013)

Schmidde schrieb:


> Achje, diese Woche kam die Stromrechnung
> Für meine Eltern schon fast ein Schlag ins Gesicht, aber wird natürlich alles brav selbst bezahlt
> 
> 
> Der nächste 24/7 falt PC/Server könnte aber ruhig ein wenig effizienter arbeiten


 
Dann kauf dir doch effizientere Netzteile das hilft schon mal ein Wenig und nimm doch einfach die Hardware die ein gute Leistung/Verbrauch hat.


----------



## Amigafan (26. Juli 2013)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Dann kauf dir doch effizientere Netzteile das hilft schon mal ein Wenig und nimm doch einfach die Hardware die ein gute Leistung/Verbrauch hat.


 

Und in Bezug auf Effizienz dürfte derzeit eine Titan nicht zu schlagen sein . . .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. Juli 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Und in Bezug auf Effizienz dürfte derzeit eine Titan nicht zu schlagen sein . . .


Wieviel PPD/W bringt sie?


----------



## schrotflinte56 (26. Juli 2013)

meine erfahrung sieht so aus das die titan beim folden mehr aus der steckdose zieht als die 7970GHz.ich verbrauche im selben system ca.80W mehr aber habe auch 40k ppd mehr.

mfg


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. Juli 2013)

@schrotflinte: Sei mir bitte nicht böse aber was nutzt mir diese Angabe ohne den realen Verbrauch und die PPD's > mich interessiert PPD/W (PPD durch den Verbrauch des gesamten System).


----------



## schrotflinte56 (26. Juli 2013)

durschnittswerte: GTX Titan @ 1150MHz ca. 160000ppd, Verbrauch ganzes System 440W = 363,636363636 ppd/w
                         7970GHZ   @ 1125MHz ca. 120000ppd, Verbrauch ganzes System 360W = 333,333333333 ppd/w

hoffe das ist so besser...


mfg


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. Juli 2013)

Viel beßer und Danke für deine Mühe.

Heißt also im GPU-Bereich sehr effizient aber es geht noch um einiges effizienter im Serverbereich.


----------



## Bumblebee (26. Juli 2013)

Ich frag mich gerade ob wohl Stanford etwas (Result-)Server-Probleme hat

Mehrere Kisten können (GPU) nicht uploaden

*UPDATE*:
Die Homepage ist auch nur (wenn überhaupt) ganz schwer zu erreichen


----------



## T0M@0 (26. Juli 2013)

Hab neulich gelesen, das deren rz gehackt wurde. Vielleicht hat das was damit zu tun.


----------



## Amigafan (26. Juli 2013)

Es gab wohl Probleme mit einigen Servern, aber mittlerweile sollte alles wieder "rund" laufen . . .


*@schrotflinte56*

Was "hängt" denn am System, dass es mit einer Titan 440W verbraucht - das erscheint mir extrem hoch . . .


----------



## Schmidde (27. Juli 2013)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Viel beßer und Danke für deine Mühe.
> 
> Heißt also im GPU-Bereich sehr effizient aber es geht noch um einiges effizienter im Serverbereich.


 
Joa, ca. 450 PPD/W (~171k PPD / 380W) bei einer 8103 

Der Server allein macht trotzdem 1/3 unserer Stromrechnung aus


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Juli 2013)

Schmidde schrieb:


> Joa, ca. 450 PPD/W (~171k PPD / 380W) bei einer 8103
> 
> Der Server allein macht trotzdem 1/3 unserer Stromrechnung aus


Meiner bei einer P8103 ~350kPPD mit 350W > ~1'000PPD/W.

Bei uns machte der Server bei letzten Stromrechnung auch etwa 1/3 aus > bin gespannt wie die neue Rechnung aussehen wird da unsere E-Fahrzeug sie sicher ein gutes Stück in die Höhe treiben wird.


----------



## RG Now66 (30. Juli 2013)

Hey @ all

Weil bei mir gleich mal wieder eine OS neuinstallation ansteht, 
Wollte ich mal nachfragen wie es mit dem V7 und gpu folding unter Linux klappt?

Funktioniert es überhaupt? (ohne wine)

MfG RG


----------



## ProfBoom (30. Juli 2013)

Mit nVidia hast du unter Linux Glück, das klappt seit Core17.


----------



## RG Now66 (30. Juli 2013)

ProfBoom schrieb:


> Mit nVidia hast du unter Linux Glück, das klappt seit Core17.


 
 

Genau das wollte ich wissen, dann werd ich mal bei Gelegenheit die Mint-cd einlegen.


----------



## sensit1ve_ (2. August 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe gerade mit dem falten angefangen, und mich an diese Tutorial gehalten: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...ient-v7-einrichten-und-fahcontrol-nutzen.html

Remote Access hab ich nicht eingerichtet, da ich von keinem anderen PC auf den Client zugreifen möchte. Nun habe ich eine Frage zu den Überwachungstools. Brauch man diese denn zwingend? Welches ist besser, Fahmon oder HFM.net?

Sollten noch sonstige Einstellungen im Client getätigt werden?

Danke 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (2. August 2013)

Hallo sensit1ve_

Hast noch Post von mir bekommen


----------



## Bumblebee (5. August 2013)

Jetzt muss ich doch mal nachfragen….
Gibt es (z.B. hitzebedingtes Abschalten) Probleme mit dem Falten?
Wenn man sich unsere Statistik anschaut sieht das nicht wirklich  prickelnd aus



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dies soll keine Kritik sein, bloss wenn ich etwas nicht mitbekommen haben sollte wäre ich froh wenn mich einer schlau macht
Vielen Dank für ein allfälliges Update


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. August 2013)

~600kPPD durch picar's Umzug, aber die kommen ja wieder und der Rest wird wohl A) Hitze und B) Ferien sein.


----------



## mattinator (5. August 2013)

Mein System fehlt atm komplett, sollte sich im Team aber nicht so sehr bemerkbar machen. Mainboard ist nach Defekt SATA-Chip zurück zu amazon und das neue liegt bei einem anderen Händler zur Abholung bereit. Allerdings bin ich im Urlaub und bei den Temperaturen hätte ich diesmal sowieso nicht ohne direkte Aufsicht falten lassen. Mittwoch / Donnerstag läuft die Kiste vllt. wieder.


----------



## wolf7 (5. August 2013)

ich lass mein Rechner aktuell auch nachts aus, ist so schon warm genug im Zimmer... (er steht in dem Zimmer wo ich penne) Bei den paar Pünktchen von mir sollte das aber auch keine rolle spielen


----------



## Abductee (5. August 2013)

Die Hitze ist schon brutal momentan.
Hätte ich meinen großen in einem bewohnten Raum stehen, würd ich ihn zur Zeit auch aus lassen.


----------



## Muschkote (5. August 2013)

Ich denke auch, dass der Hauptverantwortliche für den Punkteeinbruch "picar81_4711" ist. Wenn mich recht entsinne, hatte er zuletzt gute 800k ppd beigesteuert.
Etwas Urlaub hat der gute ja auch mal verdient dachte ich mir so. Aber wenn er denn umzieht ist das wohl kaum Urlaub.
Das wird schon wieder.


Edit: wenn ich picars Statistik richtig deute, dann ist der gute "2687W" schon wieder in Aktion.


----------



## Amigafan (6. August 2013)

Teils Hitze - teils problembedingter Rückgang . . . 

Um alle Systeme laufen zu lassen ist es momentan zu heiß - mir reichen bei teilweise nur einem laufenden System, wenn ich tagsüber unterwegs bin - schon 35-36°C bei der Rückkehr.
Bei zwei oder mehr Systemen durchbreche ich die "Schallmauer" von 40° 

Dazu kam gestern der Ausfall meines Win7-Rechners - eben diesem, auf dem ich jetzt gerade wieder "hacke" - durch beschädigte Dateien und dadurch verursachte Startprobleme.
Glücklicherweise kein Schaden durch Viren, sondern durch Probleme, die ein Spiel beim Absturz während des Schreibzugriffs "zu verantworten" hat - während auf der zweiten GPU gefaltet wurde . . .   
Nun läuft er (hoffentlich) wieder (problemlos) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Allerdings muß ich noch die ursprünglich verwendete SSD (Samsung 840)  wieder "einsatzbereit" machen - es läuft z. Zt die reparierte Kopie auf einer anderen SSD (OCZ Vertex2) . . . 



Edit:

Ein Punkt, der mit Sicherheit zum Rückgang der Gesamt-PPD beiträgt:
Die Anzahl der aktiv Faltenden - z. Zt. leider nur noch *111*


----------



## Bumblebee (6. August 2013)

Danke für die Antworten - nun ist es klar

Ich wünsche uns allen (etwas) kühlere Zeiten 
Und gesunde Hardware.. und verständnisvolle PartnerInnen


----------



## Schmidde (6. August 2013)

Die letzen Tage hab ich auch kein Pünktchen abgeliefert da ich übers Wochenende im Urlaub war 

Vorsichtshalber wurde daheim vor der Abreise alles schlafen gelegt, und da es bei uns mal wieder ordentlich gerummst hat (inkl. Stromausfall) war das auch keine Fehler


----------



## mattinator (7. August 2013)

So, CPU-SMP- und 1 x GPU-Client falten erstmal wieder "volle Pulle". Der Mainboard-Einbau lief diesmal problemlos. Wir werden zum Schlafen in die untere Etage umziehen, da kann er bis zum Ende des Urlaubs ruhig mal ein paar Nächte durchlaufen (hatte ja zwei Wochen Pause).

Ein bisschen OT:
Hat jemand Vergleichswerte für die Temps ?  I7-3770K@4.4GHz/1.160VCore und die GTX 660 Ti in einem gut belüfteten Tower, Zimmertemperatur 32.9°C, max. Core / Package Temp ca. 74°C, CPU Temp 55°C. Sollte eigentlich paassen, bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher, ob der HR-02 Macho mit Arctic Silver 5 ordentlich montiert ist (wollte ihn nicht zu fest ziehen, s. Leserbrief der Woche: PC startet nach Kühlertausch nicht mehr).


----------



## Abductee (7. August 2013)

Den Macho kannst du nicht zu fest anziehen, das Schraubengewinde steht dann einfach an.
Bei mir ist der auf Anschlag montiert.


----------



## mattinator (7. August 2013)

Hatte ich aber scheinbar schon mal, da ging eine RAM-Bank und der zweite PCIe-x16-Slot nicht richtig. Nachdem ich die Schrauben nicht mehr ganz so fest angezogen hatte, lief alles korrekt. Hängt vllt. auch vom Sockel und Mainboard ab.


----------



## Abductee (7. August 2013)

Ich hatte das bei einem Samuel 17 mal, da ging das Schraubengewinde aber auch ganz durch so das ich den Kühler brutalst anziehen konnte.
Beim Macho ist das Schraubengewinde aber viel zu kurz.
Du schraubst ja nur die Strebe auf den Halterahmen, die Strebe liegt dann plan am Rahmen auf.
Die Vorspannung ist minimal.


----------



## mattinator (7. August 2013)

Abductee schrieb:


> Die Vorspannung ist minimal.


 Die Vorspannung sind bei mir auf jeder Seite bestimmt 3 mm. Werde es erstmal so lassen (nicht ganz auf Anschlag), der Anpressdruck sollte wohl reichen.


----------



## Abductee (7. August 2013)

Das ist mir ein Rätsel, ich hab die Schraube auf Anschlag und der Halterahmen hat sich minimalst durchgebogen.


----------



## mattinator (7. August 2013)

Ist halt alles ein bisschen eng und im eingebauten Zustand kommt man kaum noch heran, sonst würde ich mal ein paar Foto's machen. Ich denke, mit mehr Druck wären die Temperaturen auch nicht niedriger. Besser ein paar Grad mehr als Sockel, Mainboard oder CPU kaputt (ich habe damit ja schon Erfahrung).


----------



## Amigafan (7. August 2013)

55°C CPU-Temp sind m. E. nach völlig in Ordnung - also kannst Du die Installation so belassen, wie sie derzeit ist . . .


----------



## mattinator (8. August 2013)

Danke für die Info ! Mal sehen, wann die zweite GTX 660 Ti aus der RMA zurück kommt. Das wird der richtige Härtetest, da sich bei diesen Außentemperaturen das Gehäuse trotz guter Lüftung noch etwas stärker auheizt.


----------



## Abductee (8. August 2013)

Gibts jemanden der unter Linux mit einer AMD-Karte faltet?
Ich schaffe es nicht mit psensors, xsensors, etc..  die GPU-Temperatur der HD5770 anzeigen zu lassen.
Funktioniert nur über den Konsolenbefehl.
Hätte mich interessiert ob das vielleicht erst ab einer 6xxx oder 7xxx Karte funktioniert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: mit einer Nvidia GT520 funktionierts problemlos, wenn ich mich nicht arg täusche hats bei einer HD6450 auch funktioniert.


----------



## Amigafan (9. August 2013)

Es ist wirklich zum 

Da hat man eine "Baustelle" (beschädigte Treiber -> Win7 startet nicht) beendet, tut sich eine Neue auf: 
Innerhalb von gut 2 Tagen hat sich der Dual-GB-Ethernet-Chip RL8111 des MSI P55-GD80 "verabschiedet" - ohne ersichtlichen Grund . . .   
Der "Rest" des Mobo scheint aber noch zu funktionieren - wer weiß nur, wie lange noch . . .  





Abductee schrieb:


> Gibts jemanden der unter Linux mit einer AMD-Karte faltet?
> Ich schaffe es nicht mit psensors, xsensors, etc..  die GPU-Temperatur der HD5770 anzeigen zu lassen.
> Funktioniert nur über den Konsolenbefehl.
> Hätte mich interessiert ob das vielleicht erst ab einer 6xxx oder 7xxx Karte funktioniert.
> ...




Solange Du Wine o. Ä. für das Falten mit AMD-GPU einsetzt, funzt es . . . 
Aber:
Falten mit AMD-GPU unter "native Linux" funktioniert (noch) nicht - wegen Ermangelung eines stabilen OpenCL-Treibers.
Da ist nVidia mit Ihrem OpenCL 1.1-Treiber unter Linux weiter . . .


----------



## RG Now66 (9. August 2013)

Hey Leute
Ich hab gerade meine neue Graka eingebau und teste gerade die Qualität. 

ASUS HD7970 DC2 @ stock

ca. 119 kPPD klingt doch schon nicht schlecht. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



schönes Wochenende ans Team.


----------



## Bumblebee (9. August 2013)

Ja, das klingt gut
Ich kann nur wieder mal betonen wie gut ich es finde, dass man auch bei ATI/AMD-Karten endlich einen anständigen Gegenwert bekommt


----------



## sensit1ve_ (10. August 2013)

RG Now66 schrieb:


> Hey Leute
> Ich hab gerade meine neue Graka eingebau und teste gerade die Qualität.
> 
> ASUS HD7970 DC2 @ stock
> ...




Mach ich irgendwas falsch?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RG Now66 (10. August 2013)

sensit1ve_ schrieb:


> Mach ich irgendwas falsch?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ich hab noch unter slots/gpu/client-tpye advanced gesetzt. (siehe Anhang)

Aber die 119k PPD sind auch sehr wechselhaft, leider hab ich noch in regelmässigen Abständen Takt einstürzte und damit PPD-einstürtzte. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ProfBoom (10. August 2013)

Was heißt regelmäßig? Bei mir sind es alle zwei Prozent für 15 Sekunden auf Idle-Takt.
Meine Vermutung ist, dass er dann die Arbeit für die nächsten zwei Prozent lädt.

Wenn ich den Client starte, braucht der etwa vier Minuten bis er anfängt die GPU zu belasten. Wie lange dauert das bei euch?
Ich schätze, dass es an der Rechenleistung meines Phenom II X4 920 liegt.


----------



## RG Now66 (10. August 2013)

ProfBoom schrieb:


> Was heißt regelmäßig? Bei mir sind es alle zwei Prozent für 15 Sekunden auf Idle-Takt.
> Meine Vermutung ist, dass er dann die Arbeit für die nächsten zwei Prozent lädt.
> 
> Wenn ich den Client starte, braucht der etwa vier Minuten bis er anfängt die GPU zu belasten. Wie lange dauert das bei euch?
> Ich schätze, dass es an der Rechenleistung meines Phenom II X4 920 liegt.


 
ca alle 5 minuten geht die Graka auf Idle-Takt runter.
Könnte auch am CPU liegen (Phenom x4 955 @ 3,5).

Wenn ich den client starte dauert es auch ein zwei Minuten bis die Graka rechnet.

Aber auch der normale Desktop gebrauch könnte bei mir die PPD-einbrüche verursachen.


----------



## Amigafan (10. August 2013)

Um mal für etwas Klarheit zu sorgen:

Das von Euch beschriebene Verhalten des Core17/ der WU´s 8900/7810/7811 ist normal.

Zu Beginn einer neuen WU rechnet die ersten Minuten lang nur ein Kern der CPU - der bereitet die Daten für den Core17 bzw. die GPU auf.
Das gilt sowohl für AMD- als auch für nVidia-GPU´s. Dabei gilt:
Je schneller die CPU, desto kürzer ist die Zeit zwischen dem Beginn der WU als Log-Eintrag . . . 


Spoiler



10:41:31:WU00:FS01:0x17roject: 89xx (Run 22, Clone 0, Gen 36)
10:41:31:WU00:FS01:0x17:Unit: 0x00000028028c126651e0c7a399f8db79
10:41:31:WU00:FS01:0x17:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
10:41:31:WU00:FS01:0x17:Machine: 1
10:41:31:WU00:FS01:0x17:Reading tar file state.xml
10:41:32:WU00:FS01:0x17:Reading tar file system.xml
10:41:33:WU00:FS01:0x17:Reading tar file integrator.xml
10:41:33:WU00:FS01:0x17:Reading tar file core.xml
*10:41:33*:WU00:FS01:0x17igital signatures verified


. . . und der tatsächlichen Berechnung durch die GPU . . .



Spoiler



*10:45:55*:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 0 out of 1000000 steps (0%)


Aktuelles Beispiel: "Verzögerung" von 4:22 auf  i7 875K mit Turbo auf 3475MHz

Außerdem fällt die ungleiche Berechnungsdauer zweier aufeinanderfolgender Frames auf, aber auch, dass die Berechnungsdauer jedes zweiten Frames gleich ist, also:

*TPF* Frame*1* = Frame*3* = Frame*5* . . .  und *TPF* Frame*2* = Frame*4* = Frame*6* . . .  , aber *TPF* Frame*1* *≠* Frame*2
*(leider kein Log-Auszug, da ich z. Zt interne GPU-WU´s berechne, bei denen dieses Verhalten nur noch jedes *5 *Frame durch eine etwa 10 Sekunden längere Framezeit erkennbar ist - dafür sind die PPD höher )

Dabei werden im Frame mit längerer Berechnungsdauer die Daten durch die *CPU* kontrolliert und anschließend auf Festplatte gespeichert, was sich im kurzen *Rückgang der GPU-Auslastung* bzw. der Aktivitätsanzeige der HD widerspiegelt.

Der Unterschied in der CPU-Core-Nutzung zwischen AMD (nur etwa 2-3% über die gesamte WU) und nVidia (100% eines CPU-Cores über die gesamte Zeit) ergibt sich aus der Programmierung des *OpenCL-GPU*-Treibers.


Wenn Ihr also mal Eure Logs untersucht, werdet Ihr auch feststellen, dass die "Verzögerung" meist mehr als 5 Minuten beträgt (vor allem für AMD-CPU´s) - nicht nur ("ein zwei") Minuten. Das schafft derzeit keine CPU . . . 

Als Vergleich:

Q9550@2836 MHz (Stock) 5:20 Min
C2D E6300@1863 MHz (Stock) über 8 Min
2700K@4390 MHz 3:17 Min

Diese Zeiten gelten für "unbelastete" CPU´s - also keine Nutzung durch gleichzeitiges Falten einer A3- / A4-Core-WU.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (10. August 2013)

Wie groß sind eigentlich die Datenpakete die man Empfängt und Sendet? Merkt man das so bei normalen Surfen? Oder Onlinevideos schauen?


----------



## nfsgame (10. August 2013)

Zwischen 5 und 25MB, bei Big-WUs unter Linux größer.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (10. August 2013)

Och, damit kann man mit einer DSL 10.000 ja Leben. 

Danke für die Antwort.


----------



## Amigafan (10. August 2013)

Auch das ist wieder unterschiedlich und hängt damit zusammen, ob Du WU´s als "small" (bis 5 MByte Daten), normal (bis 10 MByte Daten) oder "big" (über 10 MByte Daten) bevorzugst.
Dabei bezieht sich die Größenangabe *auf die von Dir zurückgesandten* Daten (Upload).
Dieser kann natürlich die Reaktionszeit etwas beeinflussen, aber solange Du aber keine "pingkritischen" Spiele gleichzeitig spielst, wird es kaum auffallen.

Wenn Du dazu keine extra Angaben gemacht hast (Flag: max-packet-size),wovon ich ausgehe, steht die Auswahl auf "Normal" (Standardeinstellung).


----------



## Idefix Windhund (10. August 2013)

Ich mache mir nichts groß aus Onlinespielen. Da passt es ja. Da ich keine Einstellungen zu Normal oder Small gemacht habe, wird es wie du sagtest Amigafan auf Normal stehen.

Nachtrag:
Eine kleine Frage noch, mein Xenon sowie mein Core i7 ist ein Prozessor mit SMT (früher hieß es mal Hyper Threading). Gebe ich die logischen Kerne mit in den CPU Einstellungen an, oder nur die realen Kerne?


----------



## Amigafan (11. August 2013)

Wenn Du den Client V7.3.6 verwendest, kannst Du unter Advanced Control/Configure die Anzahl der zu nutzenden Kerne angeben.
Dabei zählen alle Kerne - sowohl die "echten" - als auch die (durch Hyper-Threading gebildeten) logischen Kerne.
Für Deinen i7 920 heist das: 8 Kerne . . .


----------



## sensit1ve_ (11. August 2013)

RG Now66 schrieb:


> Ich hab noch unter slots/gpu/client-tpye advanced gesetzt. (siehe Anhang)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dankeschön


----------



## Idefix Windhund (11. August 2013)

Kann man eigentlich dem 7er Client sagen "Die WU machste Fertig, dann machst du Schluss, u. ladest nichts neues herunter"?


----------



## Abductee (11. August 2013)

Rechtsklick auf den Slot und "Finish" anklicken.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (11. August 2013)

Coole Funktion, danke Abductee


----------



## PrincePaul (13. August 2013)

Gibt es eigentlich regelmäßig Updates für den Linux folding Client?

Also bei mir läuft jetzt ein Linux Rechner bzw. Debian seit ca. einem halben Jahr ...updated er den clienten dann automatisch oder muss man das selber irgendwo anstoßen?

Gruß und happy folding


----------



## nfsgame (13. August 2013)

Der Client an sich wird nur selten geupdatet. Die Cores hingegen regelmäßig und die neuste Version wird automatisch bezogen, sofern die Work Unit die neue Version vorsieht.


----------



## Bumblebee (13. August 2013)

Automatische Updates für den Clienten (egal welches BS) finden nicht statt.
Da muss man selber Hand anlegen

Nachtrag:
Und ja, neue *Cores* holt sich der Client selber


----------



## Amigafan (13. August 2013)

PrincePaul schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich regelmäßig Updates für den Linux folding Client?
> 
> Also bei mir läuft jetzt ein Linux Rechner bzw. Debian seit ca. einem halben Jahr ...updated er den clienten dann automatisch oder muss man das selber irgendwo anstoßen?
> 
> Gruß und happy folding



Sei froh, wenn Dein Linux-Falter so stabil läuft.
Denn - solange Du mindestens Version 6.34 des Clienten nutzt, brauchst Du (noch) nicht zu updaten.


----------



## mallkuss (13. August 2013)

Blöde Frage: bei meinem neuen 980X sehe ich unter "top" zwar 1197% CPU Last für den Core3 (also 100% x 12) aber wenn ich mir die Auslastung für die einzelnen Kerne ansehe haben die alle recht genau 24.8% Idle. Ist das ein bug oder verschenke ich echt ein viertel Rechenleistung?


----------



## ProfBoom (13. August 2013)

Siehst du dir die einzelnen Cores auch mit "top" an?
Der Unterschied könnte darin liegen, dass bei den einzelnen Cores die echt Auslastung gezeigt wird.
Und dann ist nur 25% idle ein guter Wert. Zumindest wenn man in Betracht zieht, dass es bei meinem Athlon Thunderbird 1.4GHz max 30% waren. Allerdings Auslastung, nicht Idle...
Das liegt daran, dass die CPU oft auf Daten aus dem RAM, oder viel schlimmer, von der Festplatte warten muss. Selbst die höheren Cache Stufen lassen die CPU ganz kurz nichts tun. Das ist genau der Punkt an dem Hyperthreading ansetzt.


----------



## PrincePaul (13. August 2013)

Ah ok thx für die Antworten.

@Amigafan: Ja bisher hatte ich damit noch nicht einmal Probleme läuft eigentlich seit dem halben ja so gut wie nonstop
habe gerade mal geguckt, aktuell installiert ist client 7.3.6

könnte aber auch daran liegen das der Durchsatz bei mir nicht so hoch ist mit dem alten CPU/ohne Graka und deshalb keine Probleme auffallen


bald in den Top 1k im PCGH Team


----------



## Amigafan (13. August 2013)

PrincePaul schrieb:


> . . .
> habe gerade mal geguckt, aktuell installiert ist client 7.3.6
> 
> . . .



Damit bist Du Up-to-Date - das ist die neuste Version des Clienten.


----------



## Amigafan (14. August 2013)

*Zur Info für allle nVidia-700-GPU-Nutzer:*

nVidia hat das Problem der Treiber mit der 700er-Generation der GPU´s gelöst (Freese-/ Absturz nach etwa 36 Stunden):

https://forums.geforce.com/default/...-after-about-2-days-on-/post/3889648/#3889648


----------



## mattinator (14. August 2013)

Buuuaaaahhh, wie programmiert man denn so etwas ?


> the 36 hour TDR bug (*35 hours, 47 minutes, 29.01888 seconds to be exact*)


Da hatte wohl einer der Treiber-Entwickler Zoff mit der Geschäftsleitung.


----------



## mallkuss (14. August 2013)

Sind eigentlich die neuen i7 wie sandy oder ivy bridge nennenswert schneller als mein alter i7? Der schaffte übertaktet so 20 kppd. Was kann ein neuer mit zb knapp 4.5 ghz deutlich mehr? Bin am überlegen was ich machen soll...


----------



## RG Now66 (14. August 2013)

mallkuss schrieb:


> Sind eigentlich die neuen i7 wie sandy oder ivy bridge nennenswert schneller als mein alter i7? Der schaffte übertaktet so 20 kppd. Was kann ein neuer mit zb knapp 4.5 ghz deutlich mehr? Bin am überlegen was ich machen soll...


 
Abend
Ja denke schon das die "etwas" schneller sind.

Hab selbst eine I7 2600 @ 3,4 Ghz = ca 21 kPPD
und einen I7 3770k @ 4,3 Ghz = ca 37 kPPD 

weitere werte kannst du hier nachschaun. Folding@Home Stats und PPD vergleich


----------



## picar81_4711 (14. August 2013)

mallkuss schrieb:


> Sind eigentlich die neuen i7 wie sandy oder ivy bridge nennenswert schneller als mein alter i7? Der schaffte übertaktet so 20 kppd. Was kann ein neuer mit zb knapp 4.5 ghz deutlich mehr? Bin am überlegen was ich machen soll...


Schau mal hier und vergleiche die Server....der X5690@OC_4200MHZ ist bei weitem nicht so schnell wie der 2687W mit 3100MHZ....vom Stromverbrauch mal abgesehen sowieso keine Chance....


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. August 2013)

mattinator schrieb:


> Buuuaaaahhh, wie programmiert man denn so etwas ?
> 
> Da hatte wohl einer der Treiber-Entwickler Zoff mit der Geschäftsleitung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (14. August 2013)

Heute habe ich meine zweite GTX 660 Ti aus der RMA (Austausch) wieder eingebaut. Allerdings muss ich hier mal ein bisschen "rumheulen". Die erste hat eine ASIC-Qualität von 78.4%, die zweite vor der RMA 75.9%, da liefen beide mit gleichem OC. Die Karte aus der RMA hat einen Wert von 66.1%, was sich im OC-Verhalten negativ bemerkbar macht. Sie hat zwar (scheinbar) das gleiche OC gestemmt wie die erste, der Turbo-Takt lag jedoch 50 MHz unter der ersten Karte (gleiche Spannungen). Seltsamerweise lief sie dann 10 MHz mehr OC ohne Fehler mit dem gleichen Turbo-Takt wie die erste mit 10 MHz weniger ? Ich installiere gerade den Grafiktreiber noch mal neu, um Fehler an dieser Stelle auszuschließen. Wenn das nichts bringt, werde ich halt beide mit weniger eigenem oder nur Werks-OC laufen lassen. Gibt zwar auch weniger Folding-Punkte aber verbraucht dann auch etwas weniger Strom.


----------



## Amigafan (15. August 2013)

*@mattinator*

Mit welchem Tool misst Du die ASIC-Qualität - und worüber gibt diese genaue Auskunkt?


----------



## Bumblebee (15. August 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> *@mattinator*
> 
> Mit welchem Tool misst Du die ASIC-Qualität - und worüber gibt diese genaue Auskunkt?


 
Mit GPU-Z

Wart - ich mach mal kurz einen Screenie




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Rechtsklick auf den Titelbalken und los gehts
Ist dann auch ne kurze Erklärung dabei


----------



## Amigafan (15. August 2013)

Danke Dir, Bumblebee.

Laut GPU-Z hat meine Sapphire HD7870 GE (Pitcairn) eine ASIC-Qualität von 76,2%, meine XFX HD7870 (Tahiti LE) eine ASIC-Qualität von 71,3%.

Vielleicht ist auch die niedrige Qualität meiner HD7870 (Tahiti-LE) dafür "verantwortlich", dass der Speicher mit Werks-OC von 1250MHz nicht folding-stabil läuft und sofort Fehler mit Core17 bzw. den entsprechenden WU´s produziert ("Standard-Takt" von 1200MHz läuft dagegen stabil).
Über eine RMA für diese GPU denke ich z. Zt noch nach . . . 

Allerdings:
Mit den derzeit noch laufenden internen (*nicht Beta!!*) WU´s machen beide GPU´s deutlich mehr als 60K PPD - und darüber kann ich wahrlich nicht meckern. 



BTW:
Hatte vor gut 2 Stunden keinen Zugriff auf das Forum - ich erhielt sofort Fehler 404 bei jedem Aufrufversuch


----------



## mattinator (15. August 2013)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Mit GPU-Z...


Genau so. Irgendwie ist aber sowieso noch der Wurm drin, GPU-Z und HWinFO64 zeigen beide im Folding-Betrieb für die zweite Karte nur PCIe 1.1 an. Werde die Karten mal tauschen, vllt. bringt das noch neue Erkenntnisse. Meine Bemerkungen sind sowieso "Jammern auf hohem Niveau", die Karten sind ja schon werksübertaktet und tun das auch ordentlich. Ich war scheinbar mit meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen wohl etwas verwöhnt. Die zweite Karte scheint jetzt mit zusätzlichem +51Mhz Core- und +480MHz VRAM-OC beim Folding stabil zu laufen. Sind zwar trotzdem 50MHz (ca. 5%) Core-Turbo weniger als bei der ersten Karte, aber was solls ? Man kann halt nicht alles haben.

OT: Was war eigentlich heute am späten Nachmittag mit den PCGHX-Foren-Servern los, komplett offline und scheinbar ungeplant ?


----------



## nfsgame (15. August 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> BTW:
> Hatte vor gut 2 Stunden keinen Zugriff auf das Forum - ich erhielt sofort Fehler 404 bei jedem Aufrufversuch





mattinator schrieb:


> OT: Was war eigentlich heute am späten Nachmittag mit den PCGHX-Foren-Servern los, komplett offline und scheinbar ungeplant ?


 
DDoS-Angriffe in Kombination mit nicht lokalisierbaren Hardwarefehlern. Das gesamte Forum samt Datenbank läuft Momentan auf einem Ersatzsystem...


----------



## Bumblebee (15. August 2013)

nfsgame schrieb:


> DDoS-Angriffe in Kombination mit nicht lokalisierbaren Hardwarefehlern.



Wenn ich die Kerle in die Finger kriege werden sie.... GEFALTET 



nfsgame schrieb:


> Das gesamte Forum samt Datenbank läuft Momentan auf einem Ersatzsystem...


 
Gut wenn man sowas hat


----------



## Amigafan (15. August 2013)

*@mattinator*

Schön, wenn sich auch der Speicher Deiner Grafikkarte übertakten läst (aber wohl nicht um *480*MHz   ) - zum "Mehr" am Faltergebnis dürfte sich dadurch aber die Karte nicht überreden lassen (die Spichertransferrate ist selbst bei einem Speicherinterface von nur 128Bit kein limitierender Faktor fürs Falten, aber die Übertaktung vielleicht limitierend für die Lebensdauer der Karte)


----------



## mattinator (15. August 2013)

Natürlich um 240MHz, der Afterburner zeigt das Doppelte an. Bzgl. der Lebensdauer habe ich ohne Spannungserhöhung nicht so die Bedenken. An (Falt-)Leistung hat das schon etwas gebracht, deshalb hatte ich es auch gemacht. Vllt. mache ich am WE noch mal einen kurzen Test der PPD mit / ohne VRAM-OC.
Noch mal kurz zu den o.g. Problemen (auch wenn es etwas OT ist). Ich habe die Karten getauscht. Das OC-Verhalten hängt definitiv an der Karte, ist also mit auf den anderen Slot "gewandert". Allerdings ist der zweite PCIe-Slot nicht zum Betrieb als PCIe 3.0 x16 zu überreden. Mit GPU-Z kann man das sehr gut testen und auch mit HWiNFO64 anzeigen lassen, beim ersten Slot funktioniert es mit beiden Karten korrekt. Theoretisch könnte ich auch einen der zwei weiteren x16-Slots nutzen, aber die Geometrie / Kühlung ist dann nur "suboptimal". Ich tippe also auf ein defektes Mainboard (ist gerade neu). Ich werde wohl morgen die Rückgabe / den Tausch beim Händler ankündigen und am Wochenende wieder mal auseinanderbauen.
Jetzt mal die Frage an die Experten: kann auch die CPU so defekt sein, dass dieser Effekt ensteht ?

EDIT: Noch ein paar Bilder.


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wambofisch (16. August 2013)

Hey
Bin jetzt auch aktiv am falten mit dabei.
Muss nur noch irgendwie hinbekommen das die Signatur geht, bzw suchen wo ich das her bekomm. 
Falten werde ich mit i7 3770k und GTX 770 SLI je nach dem. 
Hab heut mal paar Stunden alles Vollast laufen lassen, bin erstaunt wie gut das ging und wie gut es Punkte gab. Dummerweise find ich nirgendwo eine Statistik?!


----------



## Abductee (16. August 2013)

Welcome

Statistik:
Kakao Stats - Team Members - PC Games Hardware
PC Games Hardware - Team Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

Einen Passkey für deinen Namen hast du?


----------



## Wambofisch (16. August 2013)

Ha!
Platz 181 
Wunderbar. Na dann werd ichs mal so machen, bis die andere HW da ist mein Rechner wenn ich auf Arbeit drin voll falten zu lassen.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (16. August 2013)

Nachdem mein Server nun 1,5Tage auf dem Tacho hat ... enttäuschend. Aktuell sind es gerade mal 1488PPD  Das macht mein i7 Spiele System je nach dem in 1h. Na mal schauen was nun der zweite Xeon 5060 bringt. Dann sind es 2x 2x3,2GHz mit SMT sprich 8 Threads, ebenbürtig mit meinem i7 920 @ 3GHz (3,2GHz Turbo). Man merkt eben die fehlende 3D Grafik im Server.


----------



## Wambofisch (16. August 2013)

Wie ist das mit Multi CPU Systemen überhaupt? 
Wenn da bspw 2 Quads drinne sind, welches OS nutzt man da? Linux? Oder irgendeine teure Serverversion? 

Und wenn ich auf Full stelle beim FAH Control Tool, fangen meine GPUs an zu fiepen ist mir gerade aufgefallen. Kann da jemand was zu sagen?


----------



## Idefix Windhund (16. August 2013)

*Spulenfieben* ist schon ein sehr alter Hut. War zu nVidia GeForce GTX200 Zeiten ein sehr aktuelles Thema.

Ich habe Windows 7 Pro 64Bit auf meinem Server. Aktuell den Intel Xeon 5060 (3,2GHz Dual Core mit Hyper Threading (SMT)) und F@H lastet den Prozessor komplett aus. Also alles auf 100% Auslastung. Noch mal den gleichen Prozessor ist so gesehen auch nichts anderes wie mein i7 920 mit mein Windows 7 Ultimate 64Bit. Da lastet F@H auch den i7 zu 100% voll aus. Wie Windows 7 nun mit Octacores umgeht, ich denke mal genau so, wird halt nun an F@H liegen ob die mit so viel Cores/ Threads was anzufangen wissen.


----------



## Wambofisch (16. August 2013)

Ich denk mal schon, das FAH damit was anfangen kann, zum. wenn man mal so liest was hier teilweise für Server nur dafür aufgefahren werden. Schon beeindruckend, aber ich glaube nicht das Win7 das das alles verwalten kann.

Nunja, das Spulenfieben damals so war weiß ich, aber heutzutaghe? Zumal es NUR! bei FAH ist alles andere unter vollast kein Problem.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (16. August 2013)

Mal überlegen, ... doch, meine GTX570 habe ich schon mal zum Fieben gebracht. Und sooo alt ist die ja nun auch nicht. Da lief glaube ich ein Benchmark und flog aus dem Vollbildmodus in den Fenstermodus, dass hat der Graka nicht gepasst  Im Gegensatz zu früher taucht das Gefiebe nur nicht mehr so oft auf. Bei meiner alten GTX270 war es ja laut, und beinahe sofort wenn Last verlangt wurde.

Nachtrag:
Ich habe jetzt auf mehreren Seiten gelesen das Windows 7 64Bit Professionell, Ultimate, u. Enterprise bis zu 256 Prozessorkerne (inklusive die von Hyper Threading (SMT)) unterstützt. Und maximal 2 CPU Sockel. Und sofern mir das Motherboard helfe, bis 192GB Arbeitsspeicher. Mehr machen nur Hochpreisige Server Betriebssystem (von Microsoft zumindest). 

Also für uns Homeanwender unerreichbar. Und wenn doch, sollte sich jemand von der Stanford Universität die mühe machen diesen persönlich zu danken für den Aufwand


----------



## Wambofisch (16. August 2013)

Ok, weder meine GTX 260 noch meine GTX 280 fieben :O
Wer weiß was da los ist.
Achso, kann man irgendwo einstellen das beim FAH Control die Karten auch laufen wenn man auf Medium stellt? Weil bei Medium rennt CPU los aber GPUs warten auf Idle...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. August 2013)

Wambofisch schrieb:


> Wie ist das mit Multi CPU Systemen überhaupt?
> Wenn da bspw 2 Quads drinne sind, welches OS nutzt man da? Linux? Oder irgendeine teure Serverversion?


Solange man nicht mehr als zwei CPU's drinn hat geht es mit einem normalen Windows > XP Pro konnte schon mit zwei CPU's umgehen.

Wenn man BigWU falten will braucht man zwangsweise Linux.


----------



## Amigafan (16. August 2013)

*@mattinator*

Um Deine Fragen zu beantworten, braucht man etwas mehr an HW-Info, denn:
 - es gibt CPU´s, die 16 Lanes nach PCI-E V2.0 bieten, 
 - CPU´s, die 16 Lanes nach PCI-E V3.0 bieten,
 - CPU´s, die 40 Lanes nach PCI-E V2.0 bieten . . . 

und entsprechende Motherboards, die entweder PCI-E V2.0, V3.0 oder beide Versionen unterstützen und sogar einen LaneSwitch haben (um z. B. 2x 16 Lanes unter PCI-E 3.0 zu unterstützen) . . . 


Was aber wenig wahrscheinlich ist: ein Defekt der CPU.
Denn wenn eine GPU mit 16 genutzten Lanes unter PCI-E v3.0 angezeigt wird sollte die CPU (PCI-E betreffend) i. O. sein (um definitiv darüber eine Aussage zu treffen, müßte man die Übertragungsleistung des Slots messen) 


Edit:
*@Wambofisch*

Die Grafikkarten laufen nur, wenn:
 - entweder der "Folding-Power-Slider" auf "Full" steht
 - oder wenn das System etwa 5 Min lang im Leerlauf ist - also wie ein Bildschirmschoner. Dazu muß dieser meines Wissens nach aber ausgewählt sein.


----------



## Wambofisch (16. August 2013)

Muss ich mir btw um das SPulenfieben Gedanken machen oder kann ich das so laufen lassen? Nicht da was kaputt geht, da ich das Phänomen noch nie hatte.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (16. August 2013)

Nö, nervt nur auf Dauer. Darum habe ich damals meine GTX270 verscherbelt, und fremdelte mit (damals noch) ATI.


----------



## Wambofisch (16. August 2013)

Ah ok danke, da lass ich den REchner mal die 8 Stunden auf volles falten laufen während ich auf Arbeit bin.
Wie ist das eigentlich mit den Prozessoren? Bedeutet ein besserer Prozessor automatisch mehr PPD?
Oder hängt das auch mit Architektur usw zusammen?


----------



## Idefix Windhund (16. August 2013)

Kommt auf das Verhältnis drauf an. Wie in meinem Beispiel Xeon 5060 u. i7 920. In der Konstellation merkt selbst der Blindeste einen Unterschied. Der Core 2 Duo E4300 @2,4GHz sieht kein Land bei den beiden. Und der i5 des Laptops schiebt sich zwischen Xeon und i7. 

Was ich mal machen könnte ist auszuloten was der i7 @ Stock bringt, und mit den aktuellen 3GHz Übertakt.


----------



## nfsgame (16. August 2013)

"Besser" wird doch in 99% der Fälle durch die Architektur bestimmt/definiert ...


----------



## Wambofisch (16. August 2013)

Ich meinte damit auch eher den Unterschied der Baureihen..i5 zu i7 zu xeon usw


----------



## acer86 (16. August 2013)

Wambofisch schrieb:


> Ich meinte damit auch eher den Unterschied der Baureihen..i5 zu i7 zu xeon usw


 
Die Liste ist zwar nicht mehr ganz aktuell da fehlen sicher die ein oder anderen Cpu´s und Wu`s aber es sollte deine Frage Beantworten : Folding@Home Stats und PPD vergleich


----------



## Wambofisch (16. August 2013)

Jop danke. Hätte zwar gehofft das der e5410 drin steht weil ich davon die Möglichkeit hätte 2 Stück zu einem guten Preis zu bekommen. 
Naja vllt schlag ich zu unt teste es selbst


----------



## acer86 (16. August 2013)

Wambofisch schrieb:


> Jop danke. Hätte zwar gehofft das der e5410 drin steht weil ich davon die Möglichkeit hätte 2 Stück zu einem guten Preis zu bekommen.
> Naja vllt schlag ich zu unt teste es selbst


 
Lohnt sich nur wen du sie wirklich billig bekommst den viel darfst du dir da nicht erwarten sollte mit den 2X4 Kernen in etwa auf Augenhöhe eines i7-920 mit Oc Liegen allerdings rate ich dir ansonsten davon ab den das PPD/Watt Verhältnis ist einfach gesagt zu schlecht um so ein System noch 24/7 laufen zu lassen zumal es nicht mal ansatzweise in die Region von ein BigWu Server kommt.


----------



## Wambofisch (16. August 2013)

Was ware denn da zu empfehlen für komponenten? Weil Server bau ich generell grradr einige auf. Da fällt einer mehr auch nicht auf. 
Sollte wenn möglich 1000E nicht sprengen und möglichst viele ppd bringen.


----------



## Abductee (16. August 2013)

Für möglichst viel würd ich eine GTX Titan nehmen.
Wenn du mehr auf den Stromverbrauch schauen willst, sollte es CPU-Only sein.


----------



## Wambofisch (16. August 2013)

Eher nur cpu lastig. 
Hab ja momrntan meine beiden 770er Rennen wie sau und die reißen ordentlich im Gegensatz zut cpu. Deshalb lieber Multi cpu die ordentlich ppd bringen qber unter 1000E bleibt.


----------



## Abductee (16. August 2013)

Für ordentlich PPD muss es gar keine doppelte CPU sein.
Ein http://geizhals.at/de/intel-xeon-e5-2687w-bx80621e52687w-a733985.html reicht da schon völlig aus.
Momentan das beste Watt/PPD Verhältnis.
Schafft auch locker Big-WU`s bei einem humanen Stromverbrauch.


----------



## Wambofisch (16. August 2013)

Das waRe natürlich genial. Dummerweise kostet der weit mehr als ich ausgeben mag...


----------



## acer86 (16. August 2013)

Wambofisch schrieb:


> Eher nur cpu lastig.
> Hab ja momrntan meine beiden 770er Rennen wie sau und die reißen ordentlich im Gegensatz zut cpu. Deshalb lieber Multi cpu die ordentlich ppd bringen qber unter 1000E bleibt.


 
Für 1000 Teuro´s wird es schwierig mit BigWu wen ich mich nicht irre ist der günstigste einstig in die BigWu Welt der AMD Opteron 6272 aber der kostet einzeln schon um die 500Euro 
Dan vielleicht ein schnelles Gebraucht system Min. 2X 8kerne besser 2X12.
Weiß nicht ob es noch möglich ist aber mit ein I7 3960K mit Viel Oc und ein Trick unter Linux den Client mehr Kerne Vorgaukelt war es Gerade Möglich die Deadline zu schaffen.

Wen du Wirklich nur Cpu falten willst und mit dem Budget von 1000€ wird es echt schwierig mit BigWu, dan lieber auf Ivy Brige E warten oder I7 4770K mit Ordentlich OC und mit SMP zufrieden geben, BigWu falten ist nicht mehr so leicht wie Früher als da für noch ein i7-920 Ausgereicht hat.


----------



## mattinator (16. August 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> *@mattinator*
> 
> Um Deine Fragen zu beantworten, braucht man etwas mehr an HW-Info, denn:
> - es gibt CPU´s, die 16 Lanes nach PCI-E V2.0 bieten,
> ...



Danke für die ausführliche Antwort. Meine HW s. Signatur, also bzgl. des Problems ASUS P8Z77 WS, I7-3770K, 2 x GTX 660 Ti (PCIe Slot 1 und 4). Also müssten beide Karten mit PCIe 3.0 x16 laufen. Bzgl. der Wahrscheinlichkeit des CPU-Defekts sind einer meiner Kollegen und ich heute zu dem gleichen Schluß gekommen. GPU-Z und HWiNFO64 messen die Übertragungsleistung der Slots online. Im 2D-Modus laufen die Karten nur als 1.1. Der Wechsel ist auch in beiden Tools in den angezeigten Werten beim Wechsel von 2D auf 3D zu sehen. Bei GPU-Z gibt es sogar einen Button, der im Fenster oder Vollbild eine 3D-Anwendung laufen lässt um den 3D-Modus zu aktivieren.


----------



## Amigafan (16. August 2013)

*@mattinator*

Bitte 
Gut - das Board nutzt also einen Switch, um 2x 16 Lanes PCI-E 3.0 zu bieten (Vorraussetzung: Du benutzt die "richtigen" Slots -> siehe Handbuch), sollte aber in jedem Slot mindestens 8 PCI-E 3.0-Lanes bieten (also dieselbe Geschwindigkeit wie 16 Lanes nach PCI-E 2.0-Definition).

Daher vermute ich, dass es  sich um einen Fehler im Switch handelt . . .


----------



## Bumblebee (16. August 2013)

Hallo *Wambofisch*

Ich schalte mich hier auch noch kurz ein

Unglücklicherweise gibt es die "eierlegende Wollmilchsau" nicht

Hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...-sammelthread-der-serverwahn.html#post3703926 siehst du womit wir am Start sind
*2x AMD Opteron 6272* bringen (mit den besseren BIG-WUs) ca. 150 - 170 KPPD mit der restlichen Hardware bist du da dann schon über 1000 €

Mit den aktuellen (-advanced) GPU-WUs kommst du mit deinen beiden 770ern auch schon dahin - oder sogar drüber

Einzig der Stromverbrauch spricht für die CPU


----------



## mallkuss (16. August 2013)

interessante Diskussion hier: will ja auch wieder einsteigen (und der 980x gehört ja nicht mir) und hab meine GTX680 hier zeitweise am falten: aktuell 7626 mit ner TPF von 5:09 gibt knapp 40kppd


----------



## mattinator (16. August 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> *@mattinator*Daher vermute ich, dass es  sich um einen Fehler im Switch handelt . . .


 
Sehe ich genauso. Also wird heute abend nach Ablieferung der aktuellen zwei 8900-er Projekte wieder mal das Ganze demontiert und morgen zu Cyberport in den Laden gebracht. Habe heute schon tel. den Tausch abgesprochen. Mal sehen wie schnell dann der Ersatz wieder da ist, danach geht das Folden wieder weiter.

BTW, was ist das für ein Eintrag im Folding-Log ? Der Upload war ja o.k.


Spoiler





```
18:20:56:WU01:FS01:0xa3:Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
18:20:57:WU01:FS01:FahCore returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
18:20:57:WU01:FS01:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:7512 run:0 clone:24 gen:174 core:0xa3 unit:0x000000b2fbcb017d4ff6fabf40d8d3a6
18:20:57:WU01:FS01:Uploading 10.88MiB to 128.143.199.97
18:20:57:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 128.143.199.97:8080
18:21:03:WU01:FS01:Upload 1.15%
18:21:09:WU01:FS01:Upload 2.30%
18:21:16:WU01:FS01:Upload 3.45%
18:21:24:WU01:FS01:Upload 5.17%
18:21:34:WU01:FS01:Upload 6.32%
18:21:42:WU04:FS00:0x17:Completed 1550000 out of 2500000 steps (62%)
18:21:43:WU01:FS01:Upload 6.89%
18:21:51:WU01:FS01:Upload 8.04%
18:22:01:WU01:FS01:Upload 9.19%
18:22:11:WU01:FS01:Upload 10.91%
18:22:18:WU01:FS01:Upload 11.49%
18:22:24:WU01:FS01:Upload 12.06%
18:22:30:WU01:FS01:Upload 13.21%
18:22:36:WU01:FS01:Upload 14.94%
18:22:45:WU01:FS01:Upload 17.23%
18:22:54:WU01:FS01:Upload 18.38%
18:23:04:WU01:FS01:Upload 19.53%
18:23:10:WU01:FS01:Upload 20.68%
18:23:16:WU01:FS01:Upload 21.83%
18:23:25:WU01:FS01:Upload 22.98%
18:23:34:WU01:FS01:Upload 23.55%
18:23:40:WU01:FS01:Upload 24.13%
18:23:47:WU01:FS01:Upload 24.70%
18:23:53:WU01:FS01:Upload 27.00%
18:23:59:WU01:FS01:Upload 28.15%
18:24:03:WU00:FS02:0x17:Completed 1600000 out of 2500000 steps (64%)
18:24:07:WU01:FS01:Upload 29.30%
18:24:13:WU01:FS01:Upload 30.44%
18:24:21:WU01:FS01:Upload 32.17%
18:24:28:WU01:FS01:Upload 32.74%
18:24:40:WU01:FS01:Upload 35.04%
18:24:46:WU01:FS01:Upload 36.19%
18:24:52:WU01:FS01:Upload 37.34%
18:25:01:WU01:FS01:Upload 38.49%
18:25:07:WU01:FS01:Upload 39.64%
18:25:14:WU01:FS01:Upload 40.21%
18:25:20:WU01:FS01:Upload 41.36%
18:25:26:WU01:FS01:Upload 42.51%
18:25:36:WU01:FS01:Upload 43.66%
18:25:44:WU01:FS01:Upload 44.81%
18:25:50:WU01:FS01:Upload 45.38%
18:25:57:WU01:FS01:Upload 46.53%
18:26:05:WU01:FS01:Upload 49.40%
18:26:12:WU01:FS01:Upload 50.55%
18:26:20:WU01:FS01:Upload 51.70%
18:26:28:WU01:FS01:Upload 52.85%
18:26:31:WU04:FS00:0x17:Completed 1575000 out of 2500000 steps (63%)
18:26:34:WU01:FS01:Upload 54.00%
18:26:45:WU01:FS01:Upload 55.15%
18:26:52:WU01:FS01:Upload 56.29%
18:26:59:WU01:FS01:Upload 57.44%
18:27:09:WU01:FS01:Upload 58.59%
18:27:17:WU01:FS01:Upload 59.74%
18:27:23:WU01:FS01:Upload 60.89%
18:27:29:WU01:FS01:Upload 63.76%
18:27:38:WU01:FS01:Upload 67.78%
18:27:45:WU01:FS01:Upload 68.93%
18:27:54:WU01:FS01:Upload 70.65%
18:28:02:WU01:FS01:Upload 71.80%
18:28:09:WU01:FS01:Upload 73.53%
18:28:40:WU01:FS01:Upload 74.10%
18:28:52:WU01:FS01:Upload 75.25%
18:28:58:WU01:FS01:Upload 76.97%
[COLOR=red][B]18:29:00:WARNING:Exception: 22:127.0.0.1: Send error: 10053: Eine bestehende Verbindung wurde softwaregesteuert
18:29:00:WARNING:durch den Hostcomputer abgebrochen.[/B]18:29:01:WU00:FS02:0x17:Completed 1625000 out of 2500000 steps (65%)
18:29:04:WU01:FS01:Upload 78.12%
...
18:31:18:WU01:FS01:Upload 100.00%
18:31:21:WU01:FS01:Upload complete
18:31:21:WU01:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
18:31:21:WU01:FS01:Final credit estimate, 5398.00 points
18:31:21:WU01:FS01:Cleaning up
```




ps: Übrigens hat sich ein Table-Icon in die Thread-Tools "eingeschlichen". Vllt. gibt es das schon länger, ich habe es gerade erst entdeckt.


----------



## Amigafan (16. August 2013)

*@mattinator*

Es sieht nach einem internen Verbindungsfehler (IP ist: local) aus - hatte also in dem Augenblick nichts mit der Verbindung zum Collection-Server zu tun.
Daher wurde der Upload auch nicht beeinträchtigt.
Die auslösende Ursache kenne ich leider nicht (es kommuniziert auch das "Interface" (FahControl) über diesen Port mit dem Clienten).


----------



## mattinator (17. August 2013)

Danke ! Programmierst Du inzwischen den Client mit, dass Du so detaillierte Kenntnisse hast ?
ps: Baue jetzt erstmal das (teil)defekte Mainboard aus und bin bis zum Austausch nur sporadisch online. Bis denne.


----------



## picar81_4711 (17. August 2013)

acer86 schrieb:


> Für 1000 Teuro´s wird es schwierig mit BigWu wen ich mich nicht irre ist der günstigste einstig in die BigWu Welt der AMD Opteron 6272 aber der kostet einzeln schon um die 500Euro
> Dan vielleicht ein schnelles Gebraucht system Min. 2X 8kerne besser 2X12.
> Weiß nicht ob es noch möglich ist aber mit ein I7 3960K mit Viel Oc und ein Trick unter Linux den Client mehr Kerne Vorgaukelt war es Gerade Möglich die Deadline zu schaffen.
> 
> Wen du Wirklich nur Cpu falten willst und mit dem Budget von 1000€ wird es echt schwierig mit BigWu, dan lieber auf Ivy Brige E warten oder I7 4770K mit Ordentlich OC und mit SMP zufrieden geben, BigWu falten ist nicht mehr so leicht wie Früher als da für noch ein i7-920 Ausgereicht hat.


Ja, ein 3930K mit 4,2GHZ schafft die BIGs noch. Aber da kostet das System auch schon über 1000 Euro.....
@*Wambofisch*: Ein Sandy/Ivy bringt deutlich mehr als ein veraltetes Multi-CPU-System. Oder man kauft sich relativ billig bei Ebay zwei Prototypen(ES) eines Xeon 26XX und faltet damit BIGs


----------



## Amigafan (17. August 2013)

Leider hat sich (schon) wieder ein Faltsys ins "Nirwana abgemeldet".
Der Rechner (2600K unter Ubuntu) ist einfach ausgegangen und läst sich nicht mehr starten.
Was dafür verantwortlich ist -  - CPU . . . MoBo . . . oder beides   


*@mallkuss*

Mein Tipp fürs GTX680-Falten:
Benutze das Flag: client-type=advanced - es ermöglicht Dir die Verdoppelung Deiner PPD durch Nutzung des Core17 und dazugehöriger WU´s (8900/7810/7811).
Aber - eventuell must Du das OC der GPU (sofern eingestellt) etwas zurücknehmen - der Core17 bzw. die WU´s reagieren empfindlich auf zu viel OC . . . 




mattinator schrieb:


> Danke ! Programmierst Du inzwischen den Client mit, dass Du so detaillierte Kenntnisse hast ?
> . . .



Bitte 
Nein (zum programmieren hatte ich - bis jetzt - noch keinen richtigen "Draht" ) - ich benutze nur, was mir bei der Geburt mitgegeben wurde:  

Meinen  logischen Verstand (behaupten Andere), (dadurch) mein gutes technisches  Verständnis und das Lesen vieler (leider englischer) Forenbeiträge -  und dabei bekomme ich vieles "so nebenbei" mit . . .


----------



## mallkuss (17. August 2013)

@Amigafan: danke, das probier ich doch gleich mal! wenn da klappt gibts wohl ne zweite zum Falten  oder ist da absehbar daß sie die punkte bald wieder drosseln?! 
edit: gleich eine 7811 bekommen, cool! Aktuell sagt er so 60t PPD!


----------



## mattinator (17. August 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Leider hat sich (schon) wieder ein Faltsys ins "Nirwana abgemeldet".
> Der Rechner (2600K unter Ubuntu) ist einfach ausgegangen und läst sich nicht mehr starten.
> Was dafür verantwortlich ist -  - CPU . . . MoBo . . . oder beides


Wenn Du ihn nicht kaputt machst, kann ich Dir zum Testen einen Celeron G1610 leihen.



Amigafan schrieb:


> ...
> das Lesen vieler (leider englischer) Forenbeiträge -  und dabei bekomme ich vieles "so nebenbei" mit . . .


Dafür fehlt mir doch etwas die Zeit.


----------



## Amigafan (18. August 2013)

mattinator schrieb:


> Wenn Du ihn nicht kaputt machst, kann ich Dir zum Testen einen Celeron G1610 leihen.
> . . .


 
Danke Dir - ist glücklicherweise nicht nötig.
Habe schon "den Schuldigen" gefunden -es ist eines meiner beiden MSI Z68-GD65 (G3), denn der 2600K funzt noch 
Da auf dem MoBo noch Garantie ist, wird es in der RMA landen . . .


----------



## Abductee (18. August 2013)

Was kann denn da schuld haben wenn ich meine GTX 660 Ti nicht zum falten überreden kann?
Bisher ausprobiert: FAH-Client neu installiert, Treiber 320.49 WHQL und 326.41 Beta
Karte ist im Werkszustand. 



Spoiler



*********************** Log Started 2013-08-18T05:29:31Z ***********************
05:29:31:************************* Folding@home Client *************************
05:29:31:      Website: Folding@home
05:29:31:    Copyright: (c) 2009-2013 Stanford University
05:29:31:       Author: Joseph Coffland <joseph@cauldrondevelopment.com>
05:29:31:         Args: --open-web-control
05:29:31:       Config: <none>
05:29:31:******************************** Build ********************************
05:29:31:      Version: 7.3.6
05:29:31:         Date: Feb 18 2013
05:29:31:         Time: 15:25:17
05:29:31:      SVN Rev: 3923
05:29:31:       Branch: fah/trunk/client
05:29:31:     Compiler: Intel(R) C++ MSVC 1500 mode 1200
05:29:31:      Options: /TP /nologo /EHa /Qdiag-disable:4297,4103,1786,279 /Ox -arch:SSE
05:29:31:               /QaxSSE2,SSE3,SSSE3,SSE4.1,SSE4.2 /Qopenmp /Qrestrict /MT /Qmkl
05:29:31:     Platform: win32 XP
05:29:31:         Bits: 32
05:29:31:         Mode: Release
05:29:31:******************************* System ********************************
05:29:31:          CPU: Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E3-1230 V2 @ 3.30GHz
05:29:31:       CPU ID: GenuineIntel Family 6 Model 58 Stepping 9
05:29:31:         CPUs: 8
05:29:31:       Memory: 7.96GiB
05:29:31:  Free Memory: 6.52GiB
05:29:31:      Threads: WINDOWS_THREADS
05:29:31:  Has Battery: false
05:29:31:   On Battery: false
05:29:31:   UTC offset: 2
05:29:31:          PID: 2312
05:29:31:          CWD: C:/Users/Abductee/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient
05:29:31:           OS: Windows 7 Professional
05:29:31:      OS Arch: AMD64
05:29:31:         GPUs: 1
05:29:31:        GPU 0: NVIDIA:3 GK104 [GeForce GTX 660 Ti]
05:29:31:         CUDA: 3.0
05:29:31:  CUDA Driver: 5050
05:29:31:Win32 Service: false
05:29:31:***********************************************************************
05:29:31:<config>
05:29:31:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
05:29:31:</config>
05:29:31:Connecting to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80
05:29:32:Connecting to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:8080
05:29:33:Read GPUs.txt
05:29:33:Trying to access database...
05:29:33:Successfully acquired database lock
05:29:33:Enabled folding slot 00: PAUSED gpu:0:GK104 [GeForce GTX 660 Ti] (not configured)
05:29:33:Enabled folding slot 01: PAUSED cpu:7 (not configured)
05:29:37:3:127.0.0.1:New Web connection
05:30:28:Saving configuration to config.xml
05:30:28:<config>
05:30:28:  <!-- Folding Slot Configuration -->
05:30:28:  <power v='OFF'/>
05:30:28:
05:30:28:  <!-- Logging -->
05:30:28:  <verbosity v='5'/>
05:30:28:
05:30:28:  <!-- Network -->
05:30:28:  <proxy v=':8080'/>
05:30:28:
05:30:28:  <!-- User Information -->
05:30:28:  <passkey v='********************************'/>
05:30:28:  <team v='70335'/>
05:30:28:  <user v='Abductee'/>
05:30:28:
05:30:28:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
05:30:28:  <slot id='0' type='GPU'/>
05:30:28:</config>
05:30:28:Set client configured
05:30:53:WU00:FS00:Connecting to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80
05:30:54:WU00:FS00:Connecting to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80
05:30:55:WU00:FS00:News: Welcome to Folding@Home
05:30:55:WU00:FS00:Assigned to work server 171.64.65.105
05:30:55:WU00:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: READY gpu:0:GK104 [GeForce GTX 660 Ti] from 171.64.65.105
05:30:55:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.105:8080
05:30:57:WU00:FS00ownloading 78.57KiB
05:30:57:WU00:FS00ownload complete
05:30:58:Started thread 9 on PID 2312
05:30:58:WU00:FS00:Received Unit: id:00 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:7660 run:1030 clone:0 gen:104 core:0x15 unit:0x00000079664f2dd150f83fb4cd776907
05:30:58:WU00:FS00ownloading core from http://www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_15.fah
05:30:58:WU00:FS00:Connecting to Stanford University
05:31:03:WU00:FS00:FahCore 15: Downloading 1.88MiB
05:31:09:WU00:FS00:FahCore 15: 49.98%
05:31:11:WU00:FS00:FahCore 15: Download complete
05:31:12:WU00:FS00:Valid core signature
05:31:12:WU00:FS00:Unpacked 7.71MiB to cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_15.fah/FahCore_15.exe
05:31:12:WU00:FS00:Starting
05:31:12:WU00:FS00:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Abductee/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_15.fah/FahCore_15.exe -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 703 -lifeline 2312 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia
05:31:12:WU00:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 2616
05:31:12:Started thread 10 on PID 2312
05:31:12:WU00:FS00:Core PID:4088
05:31:12:WU00:FS00:FahCore 0x15 started
05:31:12:WU00:FS00:0x15:
05:31:12:WU00:FS00:0x15:*------------------------------*
05:31:12:WU00:FS00:0x15:Folding@Home GPU Core
05:31:12:WU00:FS00:0x15:Version                2.25 (Wed May 9 17:03:01 EDT 2012)
05:31:12:WU00:FS00:0x15:Build host             AmoebaRemote
05:31:12:WU00:FS00:0x15:Board Type             NVIDIA/CUDA
05:31:12:WU00:FS00:0x15:Core                   15
05:31:12:WU00:FS00:0x15:
05:31:12:WU00:FS00:0x15:Window's signal control handler registered.
05:31:12:WU00:FS00:0x15reparing to commence simulation
05:31:12:WU00:FS00:0x15:- Looking at optimizations...
05:31:12:WU00:FS00:0x15eleteFrameFiles: successfully deleted file=00/wudata_01.ckp
05:31:12:WU00:FS00:0x15:- Created dyn
05:31:12:WU00:FS00:0x15:- Files status OK
05:31:12:WU00:FS00:0x15:sizeof(CORE_PACKET_HDR) = 512 file=<>
05:31:12:WU00:FS00:0x15:- Expanded 79942 -> 307810 (decompressed 385.0 percent)
05:31:12:WU00:FS00:0x15:Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=79942 data_size=307810, decompressed_data_size=307810 diff=0
05:31:12:WU00:FS00:0x15:- Digital signature verified
05:31:12:WU00:FS00:0x15:
05:31:12:WU00:FS00:0x15roject: 7660 (Run 1030, Clone 0, Gen 104)
05:31:12:WU00:FS00:0x15:
05:31:12:WU00:FS00:0x15:Assembly optimizations on if available.
05:31:12:WU00:FS00:0x15:Entering M.D.
05:31:14:WU00:FS00:0x15:Tpr hash 00/wudata_01.tpr:  1515980054 3366286699 2239110937 1617307957 1859172993
05:31:14:WU00:FS00:0x15:GPU device id=0
05:31:14:WU00:FS00:0x15:Working on Protein
05:31:14:WU00:FS00:0x15:Client config unavailable.
05:31:14:WU00:FS00:0x15:Starting GUI Server
05:32:10:Saving configuration to config.xml
05:32:10:<config>
05:32:10:  <!-- Folding Slot Configuration -->
05:32:10:  <power v='full'/>
05:32:10:
05:32:10:  <!-- Logging -->
05:32:10:  <verbosity v='5'/>
05:32:10:
05:32:10:  <!-- Network -->
05:32:10:  <proxy v=':8080'/>
05:32:10:
05:32:10:  <!-- User Information -->
05:32:10:  <passkey v='********************************'/>
05:32:10:  <team v='70335'/>
05:32:10:  <user v='Abductee'/>
05:32:10:
05:32:10:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
05:32:10:  <slot id='0' type='GPU'/>
05:32:10:</config>
05:32:26:WU00:FS00:0x15:Setting checkpoint frequency: 400000
05:32:26:WU00:FS00:0x15:Completed         3 out of 40000000 steps (0%).
05:34:36:WU00:FS00:0x15:Completed    400000 out of 40000000 steps (1%).
05:34:36:WU00:FS00:0x15:mdrun_gpu returned 52
05:34:36:WU00:FS00:0x15:NANs detected on GPU
05:34:36:WU00:FS00:0x15:
05:34:36:WU00:FS00:0x15:Folding@home Core Shutdown: UNSTABLE_MACHINE
05:34:36:WARNING:WU00:FS00:FahCore returned: UNSTABLE_MACHINE (122 = 0x7a)
05:34:36:WU00:FS00:Starting
05:34:36:WU00:FS00:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Abductee/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_15.fah/FahCore_15.exe -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 703 -lifeline 2312 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia
05:34:36:WU00:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 4632
05:34:36:Started thread 11 on PID 2312
05:34:36:WU00:FS00:Core PID:1980
05:34:36:WU00:FS00:FahCore 0x15 started
05:34:37:WU00:FS00:0x15:
05:34:37:WU00:FS00:0x15:*------------------------------*
05:34:37:WU00:FS00:0x15:Folding@Home GPU Core
05:34:37:WU00:FS00:0x15:Version                2.25 (Wed May 9 17:03:01 EDT 2012)
05:34:37:WU00:FS00:0x15:Build host             AmoebaRemote
05:34:37:WU00:FS00:0x15:Board Type             NVIDIA/CUDA
05:34:37:WU00:FS00:0x15:Core                   15
05:34:37:WU00:FS00:0x15:
05:34:37:WU00:FS00:0x15:Window's signal control handler registered.
05:34:37:WU00:FS00:0x15reparing to commence simulation
05:34:37:WU00:FS00:0x15:- Looking at optimizations...
05:34:37:WU00:FS00:0x15eleteFrameFiles: successfully deleted file=00/wudata_01.ckp
05:34:37:WU00:FS00:0x15:- Created dyn
05:34:37:WU00:FS00:0x15:- Files status OK
05:34:37:WU00:FS00:0x15:sizeof(CORE_PACKET_HDR) = 512 file=<>
05:34:37:WU00:FS00:0x15:- Expanded 79942 -> 307810 (decompressed 385.0 percent)
05:34:37:WU00:FS00:0x15:Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=79942 data_size=307810, decompressed_data_size=307810 diff=0
05:34:37:WU00:FS00:0x15:- Digital signature verified
05:34:37:WU00:FS00:0x15:
05:34:37:WU00:FS00:0x15roject: 7660 (Run 1030, Clone 0, Gen 104)
05:34:37:WU00:FS00:0x15:
05:34:37:WU00:FS00:0x15:Assembly optimizations on if available.
05:34:37:WU00:FS00:0x15:Entering M.D.
05:34:38:WU00:FS00:0x15:Tpr hash 00/wudata_01.tpr:  1515980054 3366286699 2239110937 1617307957 1859172993
05:34:38:WU00:FS00:0x15:GPU device id=0
05:34:38:WU00:FS00:0x15:Working on Protein
05:34:38:WU00:FS00:0x15:Client config unavailable.
05:34:38:WU00:FS00:0x15:Starting GUI Server
05:35:41:WU00:FS00:0x15:Setting checkpoint frequency: 400000
05:35:41:WU00:FS00:0x15:Completed         3 out of 40000000 steps (0%).
05:35:42:WARNING:WU00:FS00etected clock skew (1 mins 06 secs), adjusting time estimates
05:37:52:WU00:FS00:0x15:Completed    400000 out of 40000000 steps (1%).
05:37:52:WU00:FS00:0x15:mdrun_gpu returned 52
05:37:52:WU00:FS00:0x15:NANs detected on GPU
05:37:52:WU00:FS00:0x15:
05:37:52:WU00:FS00:0x15:Folding@home Core Shutdown: UNSTABLE_MACHINE
05:37:52:WARNING:WU00:FS00:FahCore returned: UNSTABLE_MACHINE (122 = 0x7a)
05:37:52:WU00:FS00:Starting
05:37:52:WU00:FS00:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Abductee/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_15.fah/FahCore_15.exe -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 703 -lifeline 2312 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia
05:37:52:WU00:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 3268
05:37:52:Started thread 12 on PID 2312
05:37:52:WU00:FS00:Core PID:1164
05:37:52:WU00:FS00:FahCore 0x15 started
05:37:53:WU00:FS00:0x15:
05:37:53:WU00:FS00:0x15:*------------------------------*
05:37:53:WU00:FS00:0x15:Folding@Home GPU Core
05:37:53:WU00:FS00:0x15:Version                2.25 (Wed May 9 17:03:01 EDT 2012)
05:37:53:WU00:FS00:0x15:Build host             AmoebaRemote
05:37:53:WU00:FS00:0x15:Board Type             NVIDIA/CUDA
05:37:53:WU00:FS00:0x15:Core                   15
05:37:53:WU00:FS00:0x15:
05:37:53:WU00:FS00:0x15:Window's signal control handler registered.
05:37:53:WU00:FS00:0x15reparing to commence simulation
05:37:53:WU00:FS00:0x15:- Looking at optimizations...
05:37:53:WU00:FS00:0x15eleteFrameFiles: successfully deleted file=00/wudata_01.ckp
05:37:53:WU00:FS00:0x15:- Created dyn
05:37:53:WU00:FS00:0x15:- Files status OK
05:37:53:WU00:FS00:0x15:sizeof(CORE_PACKET_HDR) = 512 file=<>
05:37:53:WU00:FS00:0x15:- Expanded 79942 -> 307810 (decompressed 385.0 percent)
05:37:53:WU00:FS00:0x15:Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=79942 data_size=307810, decompressed_data_size=307810 diff=0
05:37:53:WU00:FS00:0x15:- Digital signature verified
05:37:53:WU00:FS00:0x15:
05:37:53:WU00:FS00:0x15roject: 7660 (Run 1030, Clone 0, Gen 104)
05:37:53:WU00:FS00:0x15:
05:37:53:WU00:FS00:0x15:Assembly optimizations on if available.
05:37:53:WU00:FS00:0x15:Entering M.D.
05:37:54:WU00:FS00:0x15:Tpr hash 00/wudata_01.tpr:  1515980054 3366286699 2239110937 1617307957 1859172993
05:37:54:WU00:FS00:0x15:GPU device id=0
05:37:54:WU00:FS00:0x15:Working on Protein
05:37:54:WU00:FS00:0x15:Client config unavailable.
05:37:55:WU00:FS00:0x15:Starting GUI Server
05:38:55:WU00:FS00:0x15:Setting checkpoint frequency: 400000
05:38:55:WU00:FS00:0x15:Completed         3 out of 40000000 steps (0%).
05:38:56:WARNING:WU00:FS00etected clock skew (1 mins 04 secs), adjusting time estimates
05:41:06:WU00:FS00:0x15:Completed    400000 out of 40000000 steps (1%).
05:41:06:WU00:FS00:0x15:mdrun_gpu returned 52
05:41:06:WU00:FS00:0x15:NANs detected on GPU
05:41:06:WU00:FS00:0x15:
05:41:06:WU00:FS00:0x15:Folding@home Core Shutdown: UNSTABLE_MACHINE
05:41:06:WARNING:WU00:FS00:FahCore returned: UNSTABLE_MACHINE (122 = 0x7a)
05:41:07:WU00:FS00:Starting
05:41:07:WU00:FS00:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Abductee/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_15.fah/FahCore_15.exe -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 703 -lifeline 2312 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia
05:41:07:WU00:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 1936
05:41:07:Started thread 13 on PID 2312
05:41:07:WU00:FS00:Core PID:4968
05:41:07:WU00:FS00:FahCore 0x15 started
05:41:07:WU00:FS00:0x15:
05:41:07:WU00:FS00:0x15:*------------------------------*
05:41:07:WU00:FS00:0x15:Folding@Home GPU Core
05:41:07:WU00:FS00:0x15:Version                2.25 (Wed May 9 17:03:01 EDT 2012)
05:41:07:WU00:FS00:0x15:Build host             AmoebaRemote
05:41:07:WU00:FS00:0x15:Board Type             NVIDIA/CUDA
05:41:07:WU00:FS00:0x15:Core                   15
05:41:07:WU00:FS00:0x15:
05:41:07:WU00:FS00:0x15:Window's signal control handler registered.
05:41:07:WU00:FS00:0x15reparing to commence simulation
05:41:07:WU00:FS00:0x15:- Looking at optimizations...
05:41:07:WU00:FS00:0x15eleteFrameFiles: successfully deleted file=00/wudata_01.ckp
05:41:07:WU00:FS00:0x15:- Created dyn
05:41:07:WU00:FS00:0x15:- Files status OK
05:41:07:WU00:FS00:0x15:sizeof(CORE_PACKET_HDR) = 512 file=<>
05:41:07:WU00:FS00:0x15:- Expanded 79942 -> 307810 (decompressed 385.0 percent)
05:41:07:WU00:FS00:0x15:Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=79942 data_size=307810, decompressed_data_size=307810 diff=0
05:41:07:WU00:FS00:0x15:- Digital signature verified
05:41:07:WU00:FS00:0x15:
05:41:07:WU00:FS00:0x15roject: 7660 (Run 1030, Clone 0, Gen 104)
05:41:07:WU00:FS00:0x15:
05:41:07:WU00:FS00:0x15:Assembly optimizations on if available.
05:41:07:WU00:FS00:0x15:Entering M.D.
05:41:09:WU00:FS00:0x15:Tpr hash 00/wudata_01.tpr:  1515980054 3366286699 2239110937 1617307957 1859172993
05:41:09:WU00:FS00:0x15:GPU device id=0
05:41:09:WU00:FS00:0x15:Working on Protein
05:41:09:WU00:FS00:0x15:Client config unavailable.
05:41:09:WU00:FS00:0x15:Starting GUI Server
05:42:10:WU00:FS00:0x15:Setting checkpoint frequency: 400000
05:42:10:WU00:FS00:0x15:Completed         3 out of 40000000 steps (0%).
05:42:11:WARNING:WU00:FS00etected clock skew (1 mins 04 secs), adjusting time estimates
05:44:20:WU00:FS00:0x15:Completed    400000 out of 40000000 steps (1%).
05:44:20:WU00:FS00:0x15:mdrun_gpu returned 52
05:44:20:WU00:FS00:0x15:NANs detected on GPU
05:44:20:WU00:FS00:0x15:
05:44:20:WU00:FS00:0x15:Folding@home Core Shutdown: UNSTABLE_MACHINE
05:44:20:WARNING:WU00:FS00:FahCore returned: UNSTABLE_MACHINE (122 = 0x7a)
05:44:20:WU00:FS00:Starting
05:44:20:WU00:FS00:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Abductee/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_15.fah/FahCore_15.exe -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 703 -lifeline 2312 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia
05:44:20:WU00:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 3104
05:44:20:Started thread 14 on PID 2312
05:44:20:WU00:FS00:Core PID:992
05:44:20:WU00:FS00:FahCore 0x15 started
05:44:21:WU00:FS00:0x15:
05:44:21:WU00:FS00:0x15:*------------------------------*
05:44:21:WU00:FS00:0x15:Folding@Home GPU Core
05:44:21:WU00:FS00:0x15:Version                2.25 (Wed May 9 17:03:01 EDT 2012)
05:44:21:WU00:FS00:0x15:Build host             AmoebaRemote
05:44:21:WU00:FS00:0x15:Board Type             NVIDIA/CUDA
05:44:21:WU00:FS00:0x15:Core                   15
05:44:21:WU00:FS00:0x15:
05:44:21:WU00:FS00:0x15:Window's signal control handler registered.
05:44:21:WU00:FS00:0x15reparing to commence simulation
05:44:21:WU00:FS00:0x15:- Looking at optimizations...
05:44:21:WU00:FS00:0x15eleteFrameFiles: successfully deleted file=00/wudata_01.ckp
05:44:21:WU00:FS00:0x15:- Created dyn
05:44:21:WU00:FS00:0x15:- Files status OK
05:44:21:WU00:FS00:0x15:sizeof(CORE_PACKET_HDR) = 512 file=<>
05:44:21:WU00:FS00:0x15:- Expanded 79942 -> 307810 (decompressed 385.0 percent)
05:44:21:WU00:FS00:0x15:Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=79942 data_size=307810, decompressed_data_size=307810 diff=0
05:44:21:WU00:FS00:0x15:- Digital signature verified
05:44:21:WU00:FS00:0x15:
05:44:21:WU00:FS00:0x15roject: 7660 (Run 1030, Clone 0, Gen 104)
05:44:21:WU00:FS00:0x15:
05:44:21:WU00:FS00:0x15:Assembly optimizations on if available.
05:44:21:WU00:FS00:0x15:Entering M.D.
05:44:22:WU00:FS00:0x15:Tpr hash 00/wudata_01.tpr:  1515980054 3366286699 2239110937 1617307957 1859172993
05:44:22:WU00:FS00:0x15:GPU device id=0
05:44:22:WU00:FS00:0x15:Working on Protein
05:44:22:WU00:FS00:0x15:Client config unavailable.
05:44:23:WU00:FS00:0x15:Starting GUI Server


----------



## Idefix Windhund (18. August 2013)

Ich habe gerade das selbe/ so ein ähnliches Problem auf meinen i7 System. Der Verbindet sich nicht mehr mit den "Folding Server"(?) und lädt keine WUs herunter. Wollte eigentlich das i7 System für den Server laufen lassen, damit der total ineffiziente (1500 PPD) Dell PowerEdge Server nur seiner Nebenaufgabe (NAS spielen) nach kommt. Nächste Woche kommt die zweite Xeon CPU, und wann der Kühler kommt weiß ich nicht. Der kommt aus Idaho/ USA. 

Gestern war mein kleiner Bruder da, sah den Server im Nebenzimmer "Was ist DAS?" Ich "ein Server!" hab ihn dann erklärt wieso weshalb warum Folding @ Home, kam dann "Ja so gstört kosch nr du sei!"


----------



## Bumblebee (18. August 2013)

@Abductee

... ist natürlich ärgerlich ...

Läuft die CPU auf 7 Kernen mit? - versuch ev. mal 6
Hast du mal die alte Version (Version: 7.2.9) versucht?

Was mir noch auffällt (habe ich so noch nie gesehen)
Nachdem er sich den Core 15 (frisch) runtergeladen hat meldet er:

05:31:12:WU00:FS00:0x15DeleteFrameFiles: successfully deleted file=00/wudata_01.ckp

Woher hat er diesen checkpoint?

Btw. gehört da (GTX660 Ti) eh ein "client-type advanced" rein
Möglicherweise kann deine Karte nur gute WUs falten


----------



## Abductee (18. August 2013)

Es ist kein Slot für die CPU eingetragen, hat also alle 8 zur verfügung.
Beim Client an sich ist alles wie frisch nach der Ínstallation, außer dem Nick+PW und Verbosity 5 hab ich nichts verändert.
Einen alten Client probier ich mal.

Update: 
7.2.9 verhält sich gleich, auch mit "Advanced"



Spoiler



*********************** Log Started 2013-08-18T07:07:34Z ***********************
07:07:34:************************* Folding@home Client *************************
07:07:34:      Website: http://folding.stanford.edu/
07:07:34:    Copyright: (c) 2009-2012 Stanford University
07:07:34:       Author: Joseph Coffland <joseph@cauldrondevelopment.com>
07:07:34:         Args: --lifeline 2560 --command-port=36330
07:07:34:       Config: C:/Users/Abductee/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/config.xml
07:07:34:******************************** Build ********************************
07:07:34:      Version: 7.2.9
07:07:34:         Date: Oct 3 2012
07:07:34:         Time: 18:05:48
07:07:34:      SVN Rev: 3578
07:07:34:       Branch: fah/trunk/client
07:07:34:     Compiler: Intel(R) C++ MSVC 1500 mode 1200
07:07:34:      Options: /TP /nologo /EHa /Qdiag-disable:4297,4103,1786,279 /Ox -arch:SSE
07:07:34:               /QaxSSE2,SSE3,SSSE3,SSE4.1,SSE4.2 /Qopenmp /Qrestrict /MT /Qmkl
07:07:34:     Platform: win32 XP
07:07:34:         Bits: 32
07:07:34:         Mode: Release
07:07:34:******************************* System ********************************
07:07:34:          CPU: Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E3-1230 V2 @ 3.30GHz
07:07:34:       CPU ID: GenuineIntel Family 6 Model 58 Stepping 9
07:07:34:         CPUs: 8
07:07:34:       Memory: 7.96GiB
07:07:34:  Free Memory: 6.32GiB
07:07:34:      Threads: WINDOWS_THREADS
07:07:34:   On Battery: false
07:07:34:   UTC offset: 2
07:07:34:          PID: 4928
07:07:34:          CWD: C:/Users/Abductee/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient
07:07:34:           OS: Windows 7 Professional
07:07:34:      OS Arch: AMD64
07:07:34:         GPUs: 1
07:07:34:        GPU 0: NVIDIA:3 GK104 [GeForce GTX 660 Ti]
07:07:34:         CUDA: 3.0
07:07:34:  CUDA Driver: 5050
07:07:34:Win32 Service: false
07:07:34:***********************************************************************
07:07:34:<config>
07:07:34:  <service-description v='Folding@home Client'/>
07:07:34:  <service-restart v='true'/>
07:07:34:  <service-restart-delay v='5000'/>
07:07:34:
07:07:34:  <!-- Client Control -->
07:07:34:  <cycle-rate v='4'/>
07:07:34:  <cycles v='-1'/>
07:07:34:  <data-directory v='.'/>
07:07:34:  <disable-project-lookup v='false'/>
07:07:34:  <exec-directory v='C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient'/>
07:07:34:  <exit-when-done v='false'/>
07:07:34:  <threads v='4'/>
07:07:34:
07:07:34:  <!-- Configuration -->
07:07:34:  <config-rotate v='true'/>
07:07:34:  <config-rotate-dir v='configs'/>
07:07:34:  <config-rotate-max v='16'/>
07:07:34:
07:07:34:  <!-- Debugging -->
07:07:34:  <assignment-servers>
07:07:34:    assign3.stanford.edu:8080 assign4.stanford.edu:80
07:07:34:  </assignment-servers>
07:07:34:  <capture-directory v='capture'/>
07:07:34:  <capture-sockets v='false'/>
07:07:34:  <debug-sockets v='false'/>
07:07:34:  <exception-locations v='true'/>
07:07:34:  <gpu-assignment-servers>
07:07:34:    assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80 assign-GPU.stanford.edu:8080
07:07:34:  </gpu-assignment-servers>
07:07:34:  <stack-traces v='false'/>
07:07:34:
07:07:34:  <!-- Error Handling -->
07:07:34:  <max-slot-errors v='5'/>
07:07:34:  <max-unit-errors v='5'/>
07:07:34:
07:07:34:  <!-- FahCore Control -->
07:07:34:  <checkpoint v='15'/>
07:07:34:  <core-dir v='cores'/>
07:07:34:  <core-priority v='idle'/>
07:07:34:  <cpu-affinity v='false'/>
07:07:34:  <cpu-usage v='100'/>
07:07:34:  <no-assembly v='false'/>
07:07:34:
07:07:34:  <!-- Folding Slot Configuration -->
07:07:34:  <cause-pref v='ANY'/>
07:07:34:  <client-subtype v='STDCLI'/>
07:07:34:  <client-type v='normal'/>
07:07:34:  <cpu-species v='X86_PENTIUM_II'/>
07:07:34:  <cpu-type v='AMD64'/>
07:07:34:  <cpus v='-1'/>
07:07:34:  <cuda-index v='0'/>
07:07:34:  <gpu v='true'/>
07:07:34:  <gpu-usage v='100'/>
07:07:34:  <max-packet-size v='normal'/>
07:07:34:  <opencl-index v='0'/>
07:07:34:  <os-species v='UNKNOWN'/>
07:07:34:  <os-type v='WIN32'/>
07:07:34:  <project-key v='0'/>
07:07:34:  <smp v='false'/>
07:07:34:
07:07:34:  <!-- Logging -->
07:07:34:  <log v='log.txt'/>
07:07:34:  <log-color v='false'/>
07:07:34:  <log-crlf v='true'/>
07:07:34:  <log-date v='false'/>
07:07:34:  <log-date-periodically v='21600'/>
07:07:34:  <log-debug v='true'/>
07:07:34:  <log-domain v='false'/>
07:07:34:  <log-header v='true'/>
07:07:34:  <log-level v='true'/>
07:07:34:  <log-no-info-header v='true'/>
07:07:34:  <log-redirect v='false'/>
07:07:34:  <log-rotate v='true'/>
07:07:34:  <log-rotate-dir v='logs'/>
07:07:34:  <log-rotate-max v='16'/>
07:07:34:  <log-short-level v='false'/>
07:07:34:  <log-simple-domains v='true'/>
07:07:34:  <log-thread-id v='false'/>
07:07:34:  <log-thread-prefix v='true'/>
07:07:34:  <log-time v='true'/>
07:07:34:  <log-to-screen v='true'/>
07:07:34:  <log-truncate v='false'/>
07:07:34:  <verbosity v='5'/>
07:07:34:
07:07:34:  <!-- Network -->
07:07:34:  <proxy v=':8080'/>
07:07:34:  <proxy-enable v='false'/>
07:07:34:  <proxy-pass v=''/>
07:07:34:  <proxy-user v=''/>
07:07:34:
07:07:34:  <!-- Process Control -->
07:07:34:  <child v='false'/>
07:07:34:  <daemon v='false'/>
07:07:34:  <pid v='false'/>
07:07:34:  <pid-file v='Folding@home Client.pid'/>
07:07:34:  <respawn v='false'/>
07:07:34:  <service v='false'/>
07:07:34:
07:07:34:  <!-- Remote Command Server -->
07:07:34:  <command-address v='0.0.0.0'/>
07:07:34:  <command-allow v='127.0.0.1'/>
07:07:34:  <command-allow-no-pass v='127.0.0.1'/>
07:07:34:  <command-deny v='0.0.0.0/0'/>
07:07:34:  <command-deny-no-pass v='0.0.0.0/0'/>
07:07:34:  <command-port v='36330'/>
07:07:34:
07:07:34:  <!-- Slot Control -->
07:07:34:  <max-shutdown-wait v='60'/>
07:07:34:  <pause-on-battery v='false'/>
07:07:34:  <pause-on-start v='false'/>
07:07:34:
07:07:34:  <!-- User Information -->
07:07:34:  <machine-id v='0'/>
07:07:34:  <passkey v='********************************'/>
07:07:34:  <team v='70335'/>
07:07:34:  <user v='Abductee'/>
07:07:34:
07:07:34:  <!-- Work Unit Control -->
07:07:34:  <dump-after-deadline v='true'/>
07:07:34:  <max-queue v='16'/>
07:07:34:  <max-units v='0'/>
07:07:34:  <next-unit-percentage v='99'/>
07:07:34:
07:07:34:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
07:07:34:  <slot id='0' type='GPU'>
07:07:34:    <client-type v='advanced'/>
07:07:34:  </slot>
07:07:34:</config>
07:07:35:Trying to access database...
07:07:35:Successfully acquired database lock
07:07:35:Enabled folding slot 00: READY gpu:0:"GK104 [GeForce GTX 660 Ti]"
07:07:35:Started thread 4 on PID 4928
07:07:35:Started thread 5 on PID 4928
07:07:35:Started thread 1 on PID 4928
07:07:35:Started thread 6 on PID 4928
07:07:35:Started thread 3 on PID 4928
07:07:35:WU00:FS00:Connecting to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80
07:07:35:WU00:FS00:Connecting to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80
07:07:35:Server connection id=1 on 0.0.0.0:36330 from 127.0.0.1
07:07:35:Started thread 7 on PID 4928
07:07:35:WU00:FS00:News: Welcome to Folding@Home
07:07:36:WU00:FS00:Assigned to work server 171.64.65.98
07:07:36:WU00:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: READY gpu:0:"GK104 [GeForce GTX 660 Ti]" from 171.64.65.98
07:07:36:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.98:8080
07:07:40:WU00:FS00ownloading 2.09MiB
07:07:42:WU00:FS00ownload complete
07:07:42:WU00:FS00:Received Unit: id:00 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:7810 run:0 clone:434 gen:126 core:0x17 unit:0x000000860a3b1e8651d34a8f1e51c285
07:07:42:WU00:FS00ownloading core from http://www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_17.fah
07:07:42:WU00:FS00:Connecting to www.stanford.edu:80
07:07:47:WU00:FS00:FahCore 17: Downloading 2.12MiB
07:07:57:WU00:FS00:FahCore 17: 70.60%
07:07:57:WU00:FS00:FahCore 17: Download complete
07:07:57:WU00:FS00:Valid core signature
07:07:57:WU00:FS00:Unpacked 7.34MiB to cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_17.fah/FahCore_17.exe
07:07:57:WU00:FS00:Starting
07:07:57:WU00:FS00:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Abductee/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_17.fah/FahCore_17.exe -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 702 -lifeline 4928 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0
07:07:57:WU00:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 3416
07:07:57:Started thread 8 on PID 4928
07:07:57:WU00:FS00:Core PID:3120
07:07:57:WU00:FS00:FahCore 0x17 started
07:07:57:WU00:FS00ownloading project 7810 description
07:07:57:WU00:FS00:Connecting to fah-web.stanford.edu:80
07:07:58:WU00:FS00:0x17:*********************** Log Started 2013-08-18T07:07:57Z ***********************
07:07:58:WU00:FS00:0x17roject: 7810 (Run 0, Clone 434, Gen 126)
07:07:58:WU00:FS00:0x17:Unit: 0x000000860a3b1e8651d34a8f1e51c285
07:07:58:WU00:FS00:0x17:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
07:07:58:WU00:FS00:0x17:Machine: 0
07:07:58:WU00:FS00:0x17:Reading tar file state.xml
07:07:58:WU00:FS00roject 7810 description downloaded successfully
07:07:58:WU00:FS00:0x17:Reading tar file system.xml
07:07:58:WU00:FS00:0x17:Reading tar file integrator.xml
07:07:58:WU00:FS00:0x17:Reading tar file core.xml
07:07:58:WU00:FS00:0x17igital signatures verified
07:08:39:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 0 out of 2000000 steps (0%)
07:15:05:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 20000 out of 2000000 steps (1%)
07:15:43:WU00:FS00:0x17:ERROR:exception: The periodic box size has decreased to less than twice the nonbonded cutoff.
07:15:43:WU00:FS00:0x17:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
07:15:43:WU00:FS00:0x17:Saving result file log.txt
07:15:43:WU00:FS00:0x17:Folding@home Core Shutdown: BAD_WORK_UNIT
07:15:43:WARNING:WU00:FS00:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
07:15:43:WU00:FS00:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:7810 run:0 clone:434 gen:126 core:0x17 unit:0x000000860a3b1e8651d34a8f1e51c285
07:15:43:WU00:FS00:Uploading 2.41KiB to 171.64.65.98
07:15:43:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.98:8080
07:15:43:WU01:FS00:Connecting to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80
07:15:44:WU00:FS00:Upload complete
07:15:44:WU00:FS00:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
07:15:44:WU00:FS00:Cleaning up
07:15:44:WU01:FS00:News: Welcome to Folding@Home
07:15:44:WU01:FS00:Assigned to work server 171.64.65.98
07:15:44:WU01:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: READY gpu:0:"GK104 [GeForce GTX 660 Ti]" from 171.64.65.98
07:15:44:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.98:8080
07:15:48:WU01:FS00ownloading 1.55MiB
07:15:49:WU01:FS00ownload complete
07:15:49:WU01:FS00:Received Unit: id:01 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:7811 run:0 clone:593 gen:49 core:0x17 unit:0x000000360a3b1e8651db4b7600243068
07:15:49:WU01:FS00:Starting
07:15:49:WU01:FS00:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Abductee/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_17.fah/FahCore_17.exe -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 702 -lifeline 4928 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0
07:15:49:WU01:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 4072
07:15:49:Started thread 9 on PID 4928
07:15:49:WU01:FS00:Core PID:3212
07:15:49:WU01:FS00:FahCore 0x17 started
07:15:49:WU01:FS00ownloading project 7811 description
07:15:49:WU01:FS00:Connecting to fah-web.stanford.edu:80
07:15:50:WU01:FS00:0x17:*********************** Log Started 2013-08-18T07:15:49Z ***********************
07:15:50:WU01:FS00:0x17roject: 7811 (Run 0, Clone 593, Gen 49)
07:15:50:WU01:FS00:0x17:Unit: 0x000000360a3b1e8651db4b7600243068
07:15:50:WU01:FS00:0x17:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
07:15:50:WU01:FS00:0x17:Machine: 0
07:15:50:WU01:FS00:0x17:Reading tar file state.xml
07:15:50:WU01:FS00:0x17:Reading tar file system.xml
07:15:50:WU01:FS00:0x17:Reading tar file integrator.xml
07:15:50:WU01:FS00:0x17:Reading tar file core.xml
07:15:50:WU01:FS00:0x17igital signatures verified
07:15:50:WU01:FS00roject 7811 description downloaded successfully
07:16:19:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 0 out of 2000000 steps (0%)
07:16:24:FS00aused
07:16:24:FS00:Shutting core down
07:16:25:WU01:FS00:0x17:WARNING:Console control signal 1 on PID 3212
07:16:25:WU01:FS00:0x17:Exiting, please wait. . .
07:16:25:WU01:FS00:0x17:Lost lifeline PID 4072, exiting
07:16:25:WU01:FS00:0x17:ERROR:103: Lost client lifeline
07:16:25:WU01:FS00:0x17:Folding@home Core Shutdown: CLIENT_DIED
07:16:25:WU01:FS00:FahCore returned: INTERRUPTED (102 = 0x66)
07:16:29:FS00:Unpaused
07:16:29:WU01:FS00:Starting
07:16:29:WU01:FS00:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Abductee/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_17.fah/FahCore_17.exe -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 702 -lifeline 4928 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0
07:16:29:WU01:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 3176
07:16:29:Started thread 10 on PID 4928
07:16:29:WU01:FS00:Core PID:3228
07:16:29:WU01:FS00:FahCore 0x17 started
07:16:29:WU01:FS00:0x17:*********************** Log Started 2013-08-18T07:16:29Z ***********************
07:16:29:WU01:FS00:0x17roject: 7811 (Run 0, Clone 593, Gen 49)
07:16:29:WU01:FS00:0x17:Unit: 0x000000360a3b1e8651db4b7600243068
07:16:29:WU01:FS00:0x17:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
07:16:29:WU01:FS00:0x17:Machine: 0
07:16:29:WU01:FS00:0x17igital signatures verified
07:16:52:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 0 out of 2000000 steps (0%)
07:20:26:WU01:FS00:0x17:ERROR:exception: The periodic box size has decreased to less than twice the nonbonded cutoff.
07:20:26:WU01:FS00:0x17:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
07:20:26:WU01:FS00:0x17:Saving result file log.txt
07:20:26:WU01:FS00:0x17:Folding@home Core Shutdown: BAD_WORK_UNIT
07:20:26:WARNING:WU01:FS00:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
07:20:26:WU01:FS00:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:7811 run:0 clone:593 gen:49 core:0x17 unit:0x000000360a3b1e8651db4b7600243068
07:20:26:WU01:FS00:Uploading 2.81KiB to 171.64.65.98
07:20:26:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.98:8080
07:20:27:WU00:FS00:Connecting to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80
07:20:27:WU01:FS00:Upload complete
07:20:27:WU01:FS00:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
07:20:27:WU01:FS00:Cleaning up
07:20:27:WU00:FS00:News: Welcome to Folding@Home
07:20:27:WU00:FS00:Assigned to work server 171.64.65.98
07:20:27:WU00:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: READY gpu:0:"GK104 [GeForce GTX 660 Ti]" from 171.64.65.98
07:20:27:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.98:8080
07:20:32:WU00:FS00ownloading 2.09MiB
07:20:34:WU00:FS00ownload complete
07:20:34:WU00:FS00:Received Unit: id:00 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:7810 run:0 clone:567 gen:96 core:0x17 unit:0x000000670a3b1e8651d34c12fa8c64de
07:20:34:WU00:FS00:Starting
07:20:34:WU00:FS00:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Abductee/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_17.fah/FahCore_17.exe -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 702 -lifeline 4928 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0
07:20:34:WU00:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 1540
07:20:34:Started thread 11 on PID 4928
07:20:34:WU00:FS00:Core PID:3720
07:20:34:WU00:FS00:FahCore 0x17 started
07:20:34:WU00:FS00:0x17:*********************** Log Started 2013-08-18T07:20:34Z ***********************
07:20:34:WU00:FS00:0x17roject: 7810 (Run 0, Clone 567, Gen 96)
07:20:34:WU00:FS00:0x17:Unit: 0x000000670a3b1e8651d34c12fa8c64de
07:20:34:WU00:FS00:0x17:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
07:20:34:WU00:FS00:0x17:Machine: 0
07:20:34:WU00:FS00:0x17:Reading tar file state.xml
07:20:34:WU00:FS00:0x17:Reading tar file system.xml
07:20:34:WU00:FS00:0x17:Reading tar file integrator.xml
07:20:34:WU00:FS00:0x17:Reading tar file core.xml
07:20:34:WU00:FS00:0x17igital signatures verified



Mein nächster Schritt wär jetzt die Taktrate zu verringern, das würd ich aber als schlechten Scherz empfinden.


----------



## ProfBoom (18. August 2013)

Hm, sowas habe ich doch irgendwo schonmal gehört...
*such*

Ah, hier:



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Hey Thosch
> 
> Hab da was ähnliches zu bieten.
> Plötzlich machte meine eine GTX560Ti nur noch NAN's.
> ...


----------



## PrincePaul (18. August 2013)

Könnte nochmal jemand das Ranking schicken mit den Auflistungen der CPU/GPUs und den entsprechenden PPD

Danke ... ich finde das nämlich gerade nicht wieder und überlege evtl. meine alte 8500GT fürs folding einzubinden


----------



## Abductee (18. August 2013)

Folding@Home Stats und PPD vergleich

@Profboom
Während des Faltversuchs dümpelt das Powerlimit zwischen 30 und 60% mit einer Werks-Vcore von 1,175V
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das da zu wenig Vcore da ist.
Unter Furmark geht das Powerlimit nicht über 80%


----------



## Wambofisch (18. August 2013)

Kann man einstellen im Client das die GPUs auch bei Medium schon mit falten anfangen? bei mir warten die auf idle...


----------



## Amigafan (18. August 2013)

*@Abductee
*

Wenn Du max. ein Powerlimit von 80% erreichst, ist etwas mit der Karte nicht i. O. (Teildefekt der GPU bzw. eines Streaming Multiprozessors) - eine andere Möglichkeit wäre ein Speicherdefekt des VRams.

Um den Speicher der Grafikkarte zu testen, empfehle ich Dir MemtestCL, welches Du hier findest: Download Utilities

Wie hoch ist das PowerLimit der Karte eingestellt - wie hoch der Speicher- bzw. Core-Takt?
Laufen GPU-Benchmarks fehlerfrei und mit dem erwarteten Ergebnis?
Was zeigt GPU-Z?
Versuche außerdem mal eine Treiberversion der Serie 31x.xx.

Eine Frage noch:
Warum stellst Du Verbosity auf 5? 
Das Log bietet mit der Standardeinstellung (3) alle relevanten (und nützlichen) Infos 


*@PrincePaul:*

Hier findest Du den Vergleich: http://www.foldingstats.eu/index.php?seite=startseite


----------



## Abductee (18. August 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Warum stellst Du Verbosity auf 5?
> Das Log bietet mit der Standardeinstellung (3) alle relevanten (und nützlichen) Infos



Aberglaube das er mir doch einen Fehler anzeigen würde den ich sonst übersehe.

Der Boost taktet bei Last permanent auf 1162MHz.
Takte ich mit dem Afterburner -50MHz werkelt der Client stabil dahin.
Geb ich ihm +10MHz stürzt der Anzeigetreiber ab.
Unter Furmark geht das Powerlimit bis ~83%

In den Spielen und bei Furmark konnte ich bisher nichts negatives feststellen.
Mit was würdet ihr denn bei der RMA argumentieren was nicht funktioniert?
Dann geht die Karte am Montag zum Händler.


----------



## Amigafan (18. August 2013)

Abductee schrieb:


> Aberglaube . . .




Mit Aberglauben kommt man hier nicht weiter  
Ich weiß, dass das nicht passiert - Verbosity=3 zeigt jeden Fehler im Log . . . 


Wie hoch ist die GPU-Temeratur unter Belastung?
Vielleicht hilft eine manuelle Lüftereinstelleung?
Wie sieht es mit den Temps der VRM´s aus?

Irgend etwas drosselt die GPU - und mein Verdacht ist eine temperaturbedingte Drosselung . . .


----------



## Abductee (18. August 2013)

Wenn sie faltet ~70°C, nach 10minuten Furmark 74°C

Haben die VRM`s einen eigenen Temperatursensor?
Seh da nichts.


----------



## Amigafan (18. August 2013)

Teilweise schon - aber z. B. muß dann CPU-Z diesen Sensor auslesen können.

Bei  meiner Sapphire HD7870 werden z. B. neben der VRM-Temp ( immer unter  60°C)  auch Daten wie Stromaufnahme ( bei 12V) und Stromaufnahme der GPU  (bei VDDC 1,187 V) während des Faltens angezeigt . . .  

Und  - eine zu hohe Temp der VRM´s führt in jedem Fall zur Drosselung der  Leistungsaufnahme und damit des Taktes der GPU - um einer Zerstörung  gegenzuwirken.

Versuche mal mit manueller Lüftersteuerung zu  arbeiten und stelle die Lüftergeschwindigkeit auf 70-80% des maximal  möglichen und teste dann noch einmal.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (18. August 2013)

Ich bekomme mein Client nicht mehr dazu was zu Falten. Es steht nur da "local conecting inactiv" der Rest ist alles ausgegraut.


----------



## Abductee (18. August 2013)

Der Boosttakt ist relativ hoch und wird auch von Anfang an durchgehend ohne Einbruch gehalten.
Bei 100% Lüfterdrehzahl sinkt die GPU Temp auf ca. 52ºC
Eine Übertemperatur kann ich mir überhaupt nicht vorstellen.
Was mich ja so verblüfft ist das Furmark ohne Murren durchläuft, der Heaven-Benchmark aber nach 5 Minuten abstürzt.
Ich werd die Karte einfach zur RMA geben.
Mit dem Heaven kann ichs wenigstens vernünftig nachstellen ohne das mich der Laden als OC-Mörder hinstellt.


----------



## Wambofisch (18. August 2013)

Ich kam nach 6 Stunden der Abwesenheit wieder nach hause und hab mich gewundert warum die GPUs so einen Krach machen und so warm sind...Da merk ich erst das ich ja den FAH Clienten angelassen hab 
Hat mir 10k PPD beschert


----------



## PrincePaul (18. August 2013)

Sooo die 8500GT ist verbaut, Treiber sind installiert und auch der Client erkennt Sie inclu Cuda Unterstützung,
aber er bekommt keine Verbindung zum Server bzw. hängt beim downloaden des Projekts ...

Habt ihr irgendwelche Ideen dazu?
Oder ist die Seite aktuell offline?

Wäre cool wenn einer von euch mal drüber gucken könnte per Teamviewer oder ähnliches.
Vorne weg, es ist ein Linux system 

Danke 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




```
21:03:08:WU00:FS00:Connecting to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80
21:03:09:WU00:FS00:News: Welcome to Folding@Home
21:03:09:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Failed to get assignment from 'assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80': Empty work server assignment
21:03:09:WU00:FS00:Connecting to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:8080
21:03:09:WU00:FS00:News: Welcome to Folding@Home
21:03:09:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Failed to get assignment from 'assign-GPU.stanford.edu:8080': Empty work server assignment
21:03:09:ERROR:WU00:FS00:Exception: Could not get an assignment
21:03:09:WU00:FS00:Connecting to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80
21:03:10:WU00:FS00:News: Welcome to Folding@Home
21:03:10:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Failed to get assignment from 'assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80': Empty work server assignment
21:03:10:WU00:FS00:Connecting to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:8080
21:03:11:WU00:FS00:News: Welcome to Folding@Home
21:03:11:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Failed to get assignment from 'assign-GPU.stanford.edu:8080': Empty work server assignment
21:03:11:ERROR:WU00:FS00:Exception: Could not get an assignment
21:04:09:WU00:FS00:Connecting to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80
21:04:10:WU00:FS00:News: Welcome to Folding@Home
21:04:10:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Failed to get assignment from 'assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80': Empty work server assignment
21:04:10:WU00:FS00:Connecting to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:8080
21:04:11:WU00:FS00:News: Welcome to Folding@Home
21:04:11:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Failed to get assignment from 'assign-GPU.stanford.edu:8080': Empty work server assignment
21:04:11:ERROR:WU00:FS00:Exception: Could not get an assignment
```


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. August 2013)

@PrincePaul: Ich will dir ja nicht deine Laune verderben, aber lohnt sich die Mühe für ~3'000PPD?

Ich find zwar in unserer GPU-Liste keine 8500GT aber dafür aber ne 8600GT und die steht mit ~3'200PPD auch nicht gerade für heutige Verhältnisse berauschend da. 

Nur mal so ne kleine Frage: Gibt es für die Generation GPUs überhaupt noch WU's?


----------



## Amigafan (18. August 2013)

*@Idefix Windhund*

Der *FAHClient* läuft bei Dir nicht mehr - daher bekommst Du auch mit FAHControl keine lokale Verbindung.
Um den FAHClient wieder zu starten, doppelklicke auf das Icon Folding@home.
Wundere Dich aber nicht, wenn sich dann auch der Browser öffnet - Standard ist nämlich das aktivieren des Web-Control (unter "Eigenschaften" des Icons kann das durch löschen des Flags -open-web-control verhindert werden).


*@Abductee*

Wenn der Heaven-Benchmark abstürzt, bekommst Du ihn stabil durch Veringerung des Mem-Taktes?
Wenn ja, betrifft Dich dasselbe Problem, welches ich mit meiner XFX HD7870 Tahiti-LE habe:
Mit eingestelltem Werks-OC von 1250MHz bekomme ich sofort einen Absturz mit Core17 - wemm ich ihn verringere (stelle zurück auf 1200MHz -> Standard für HD7870), läuft das Falten stabil.


*@PrincePaul*

Sorry - aber eine 8500GT ist nicht fähig, unter Linux zu falten (alte G80-Serie-GPU).
Du benötigst mindestens eine Fermi - besser eine Kelper-GPU, damit Du unter Nutzung des Core17 unter Linux falten kannst.
Alle älteren Cores (Core11 für G80-GPU, Core15 für Fermi/Kepler) laufen *nur *unter Windows.


----------



## PrincePaul (18. August 2013)

Ja das lohnt sich in der hinsicht, weil ich hier kein Strom zahlen muss, ist in der Miete alles inklu.

@Amigafan: bist du dir ganz sicher? das wäre irgendwie bisschen bescheiden... hab oben nochmal das Log gepostet evtl sagt euch das ja was#


Edit: Ok ich hätte auch im Install Guide nachgucken können....

NVIDIA
(GPU3 – OpenCL – fahcore_17)
OpenCL compatible GPU, 4xx series and above (Fermi and Kepler) or newer
301.xx NV device driver or newer (301.xx and 314.xx are known stable versions)


----------



## Amigafan (18. August 2013)

*@PrincePaul*

Das ist leider absolut sicher  - Deine 8500GT kann nur unter Windows falten . . .  
Daher existiert auch kein Server, der eine WU bereitstellen könnte - folglich die Meldung: *Empty work server* . . . 
Zur Info:
Wenn Du z. B. einen längeren Log posten willst, benutze bitte [/spoiler] zum Abschluß Deines Logs und 



Spoiler



zu Beginn,  das ergibt dann:


Spoiler



Hier

passt

jetzt

auch

ein

seitenlanger

Text

rein




BTW:

Nutzt jemand zum "nur-GPU-falten" einen Celeron der Serie Sandy-/Ivy-Bridge?

Wenn ja - wie lange braucht diese CPU (eventuell übertaktet) zur "Bereitstellung" der Daten einer Core17-WU (8900/7810/8711)?

21:*23:22*:WU00:FS00:0x17igital signatures verified
 . . . * diese Zeitspanne* (CPU hier: Q9550@2983MHz)
21:*28:27*:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 0 out of 1000000 steps (0%)


----------



## Amigafan (19. August 2013)

Wenn man nicht genau hinschaut . . . 

Habe heute Nacht Updates von Microsoft heruntergeladen und installiert.
Prompt hat diese Update die Zuweisung der 2 Grafikkarten (HD5870 und HD7870 Tahiti-LE) in FAHControl geändert:
Vor dem Update war die HD5870 als GPU 1-, die HD7870 als GPU 2-Slot eingetragen, durch das Update wurde die Zuweisung getauscht. 
Dadurch wurde die auf der HD7870 begonnene WU der HD5870 zugewiesen. 
Da beide ATI/AMD-GPU´s sind und damit dieselben Cores nutzen können kein Problem - im Slot wurde mir auch weiterhin die HD7870 (jetzt als angebliche GPU 1) als aktive Karte gezeigt. 
Ich wunderte mich nur, warum die PPD plötzlich auf weniger als ein Drittel gesunken waren. 

GPU-Z brachte dann schnell die "Auflösung" - die HD7870 "schlief", stattdessen "ackerte" die HD5870. 
Also habe ich kurz die OpenCL- und Cuda-Indizes "getauscht" und seit dem nötigen Reset läuft es wieder so wie vor dem Update (allerdings ist die HD7870 jetzt wirklich dem GPU 1-Slot zugewiesen).


----------



## Idefix Windhund (19. August 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> *@Idefix Windhund*
> 
> Der *FAHClient* läuft bei Dir nicht mehr - daher bekommst Du auch mit FAHControl keine lokale Verbindung.
> Um den FAHClient wieder zu starten, doppelklicke auf das Icon Folding@home.


 Funktioniert wieder  Dankeschön.


----------



## Amigafan (19. August 2013)

Wambofisch schrieb:


> Kann man einstellen im Client das die GPUs  auch bei Medium schon mit falten anfangen? bei mir warten die auf  idle...




Sorry, dass Du erst jetzt eine Antwort erhälst - ich hatte Deine Frage schlicht vergessen zu beantworten, was ich hiermit nachhole: 

Das ist leider nicht möglich. Der Gruind ist:
Durch das Falten mit der GPU kann es zu Lags kommen - so stark, dass das System unbedienbar wird (im Extremfall).

Daher faltet die GPU nur, wenn:
 - der Folding-Power-Slider auf "Full" steht (und PG davon ausgeht, dass derjenige weiß, was er tut), oder
 - die GPU erst nach etwa 5 Min "nichtstun" (idle) bei Stellung des Sliders auf "Medium" zu falten beginnt. Dazu muß aber der F@h-Bildschirmschoner eingestellt sein (sweit mir bekannt).


----------



## picar81_4711 (20. August 2013)

Wau, jetzt hab ich auch endlich mal den core17 mit meiner GTX690 ausprobiert... nicht schlecht, komm auf 150k ppd bei ca. 400w Gesamtsystemverbrauch. Das ist bereits Serverleistung


----------



## Wambofisch (20. August 2013)

Danke für die Antwort. Der screensaver musd nicht aktiviert srin zumindest habe ich den nicht drauf. 

Wo kann man denn einstellen welchen core man nimmt?


----------



## RG Now66 (20. August 2013)

Wambofisch schrieb:


> Wo kann man denn einstellen welchen core man nimmt?



Indem man zb. unter dem GPU-slot die die optionen;

client-type
advanced

eingibt, wird ein anderer core geladen aber so direkt auswählen kann man das nicht.

( alle angaben ohne gewähr.  )


----------



## Idefix Windhund (20. August 2013)

Es gab hier doch mal eine Frage wegen Spulenfieben bei Grafikkarten. Gerade schalte ich mein PC an, (ist bei 21°C Raumtemperatur ziemlich herunter gekühlt, PC steht noch in einer Windschneise zwischen den offenen Fenster), es ist relativ ruhig für Innenstadtverhältnisse, meine (kalte) GTX570 fiebt leise vor sich hin.


----------



## Bumblebee (20. August 2013)

Nun, wenn die Wicklungen einer Spule wegen hochfrequenter Wechselströme an ihrem Metallkern zu schwingen beginnen nennt man das "Spulenfiepen"
Das kann nun in einer für das menschliche Ohr hörbaren Frequenz sein
Bei Grafikkarten ist das oft (auch) abhängig von den FPS; jenseits der 100 "fiepen" sehr viele hörbar

Wenn nun aber deine GTX570 *ohne jegliche Last* "zwitschert" dann ist das nicht normal


----------



## Idefix Windhund (20. August 2013)

Nein nein, im Idle ist Sie erfreulich leise, und jetzt wo Sie warm ist, hat das gefiebe aufgehört. Hat mich anfangs nur gewundert, normal fiebt Sie nie (zumindest nicht hörbar). 



picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Wau, jetzt hab ich auch endlich mal den  core17 mit meiner GTX690 ausprobiert... nicht schlecht, komm auf 150k  ppd bei ca. 400w Gesamtsystemverbrauch. Das ist bereits Serverleistung


 Nicht schlecht Herr Specht  Mein System i7 920 + GTX570 Phantom³ kommt auf 34300 (pendelt so um die 150 PPD rauf/ runter) u. verbraucht zwischen 390W - 420W


----------



## Amigafan (21. August 2013)

Idefix Windhund schrieb:


> . . .
> Nicht schlecht Herr Specht   Mein System i7 920 + GTX570 Phantom³ kommt auf 34300 (pendelt so um die  150 PPD rauf/ runter) u. verbraucht zwischen 390W - 420W



Nutzt  Du für die GTX570 bereits Core17 bzw. die entsprechenden WU´s  (8900/7810/7811), welche man mit dem Flag: client-type=advanced bekommt?
Und faltet die CPU mit (wenn ja, mit wieviel Kernen)?
Vielleicht  kannst Du mal den Log posten - aber bitte mit "Startteil"  (Initialisierung), indem man Deine Konfiguration sehen kann.


*@Wambofisch*

Der FAH-Screenserver wird automatisch mitinstalliert - schau einfach mal unter den Bildschirmschonern, dort findest Du diesen.

Du kannst nur mittelbar den Coretyp einstellen - vorrausgesetzt, der Server hat genügend WU´s, die diesen Core verwenden.

Öffne Advanced Control ->Configure/Slot/gpu/Edit und wähle bei "Extra Slot Options (expert only") *Add* und füge :
 - unter Name: *client-type* 
 - unter Value: *advanced* ein.

Damit erhälst Du (normalerweise) Core17 für die GPU und entsprechende WU´s.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (21. August 2013)

Ich glaube das meintest du @Amigafan:


Spoiler



*********************** Log Started 2013-08-20T10:38:50Z ***********************
10:38:50:************************* Folding@home Client *************************
10:38:50:      Website: Folding@home
10:38:50:    Copyright: (c) 2009-2013 Stanford University
10:38:50:       Author: Joseph Coffland <joseph@cauldrondevelopment.com>
10:38:50:         Args: 
10:38:50:       Config: C:/Users/Idefix Windhund/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/config.xml
10:38:50:******************************** Build ********************************
10:38:50:      Version: 7.3.6
10:38:50:         Date: Feb 18 2013
10:38:50:         Time: 15:25:17
10:38:50:      SVN Rev: 3923
10:38:50:       Branch: fah/trunk/client
10:38:50:     Compiler: Intel(R) C++ MSVC 1500 mode 1200
10:38:50:      Options: /TP /nologo /EHa /Qdiag-disable:4297,4103,1786,279 /Ox -arch:SSE
10:38:50:               /QaxSSE2,SSE3,SSSE3,SSE4.1,SSE4.2 /Qopenmp /Qrestrict /MT /Qmkl
10:38:50:     Platform: win32 XP
10:38:50:         Bits: 32
10:38:50:         Mode: Release
10:38:50:******************************* System ********************************
10:38:50:          CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU 920 @ 2.67GHz
10:38:50:       CPU ID: GenuineIntel Family 6 Model 26 Stepping 5
10:38:50:         CPUs: 8
10:38:50:       Memory: 5.99GiB
10:38:50:  Free Memory: 4.64GiB
10:38:50:      Threads: WINDOWS_THREADS
10:38:50:  Has Battery: false
10:38:50:   On Battery: false
10:38:50:   UTC offset: 2
10:38:50:          PID: 3648
10:38:50:          CWD: C:/Users/Idefix Windhund/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient
10:38:50:           OS: Windows 7 Ultimate
10:38:50:      OS Arch: AMD64
10:38:50:         GPUs: 1
10:38:50:        GPU 0: NVIDIA:2 GF110 [GeForce GTX 570]
10:38:50:         CUDA: 2.0
10:38:50:  CUDA Driver: 5050
10:38:50:Win32 Service: false
10:38:50:***********************************************************************
10:38:50:<config>
10:38:50:  <!-- Folding Slot Configuration -->
10:38:50:  <power v='full'/>
10:38:50:
10:38:50:  <!-- Network -->
10:38:50:  <proxy v=':8080'/>
10:38:50:
10:38:50:  <!-- User Information -->
10:38:50:  <passkey v='********************************'/>
10:38:50:  <team v='70335'/>
10:38:50:  <user v='IdefixWindhund'/>
10:38:50:
10:38:50:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
10:38:50:  <slot id='2' type='CPU'>
10:38:50:    <cpus v='8'/>
10:38:50:  </slot>
10:38:50:  <slot id='0' type='GPU'/>
10:38:50:</config>
10:38:50:Trying to access database...
10:38:50:Successfully acquired database lock
10:38:50:Enabled folding slot 02: READY cpu:8
10:38:50:Enabled folding slot 00: READY gpu:0:GF110 [GeForce GTX 570]
10:38:50:WU00:FS02:Connecting to assign3.stanford.edu:8080
10:38:50:WU01:FS00:Connecting to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80
10:38:51:WU00:FS02:News: Welcome to Folding@Home
10:38:51:WU00:FS02:Assigned to work server 128.143.199.97
10:38:51:WU00:FS02:Requesting new work unit for slot 02: READY cpu:8 from 128.143.199.97
10:38:51:WU00:FS02:Connecting to 128.143.199.97:8080
10:38:52:WU01:FS00:News: Welcome to Folding@Home
10:38:52:WU01:FS00:Assigned to work server 171.64.65.105
10:38:52:WU01:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: READY gpu:0:GF110 [GeForce GTX 570] from 171.64.65.105
10:38:52:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.105:8080
10:38:53:WU01:FS00ownloading 78.59KiB
10:38:53:WU00:FS02ownloading 2.02MiB
10:38:54:WU01:FS00ownload complete
10:38:54:WU01:FS00:Received Unit: id:01 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:7660 run:352 clone:0 gen:161 core:0x15 unit:0x000000b4664f2dd150f83f579b197bb9
10:38:54:WU01:FS00:Starting
10:38:54:WU01:FS00:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" "C:/Users/Idefix Windhund/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_15.fah/FahCore_15.exe" -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 703 -lifeline 3648 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia
10:38:54:WU01:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 4404
10:38:54:WU01:FS00:Core PID:4416
10:38:54:WU01:FS00:FahCore 0x15 started
10:38:55:WU01:FS00:0x15:
10:38:55:WU01:FS00:0x15:*------------------------------*
10:38:55:WU01:FS00:0x15:Folding@Home GPU Core
10:38:55:WU01:FS00:0x15:Version                2.25 (Wed May 9 17:03:01 EDT 2012)
10:38:55:WU01:FS00:0x15:Build host             AmoebaRemote
10:38:55:WU01:FS00:0x15:Board Type             NVIDIA/CUDA
10:38:55:WU01:FS00:0x15:Core                   15
10:38:55:WU01:FS00:0x15:
10:38:55:WU01:FS00:0x15:Window's signal control handler registered.
10:38:55:WU01:FS00:0x15reparing to commence simulation
10:38:55:WU01:FS00:0x15:- Looking at optimizations...
10:38:55:WU01:FS00:0x15eleteFrameFiles: successfully deleted file=01/wudata_01.ckp
10:38:55:WU01:FS00:0x15:- Created dyn
10:38:55:WU01:FS00:0x15:- Files status OK
10:38:55:WU01:FS00:0x15:sizeof(CORE_PACKET_HDR) = 512 file=<>
10:38:55:WU01:FS00:0x15:- Expanded 79967 -> 307810 (decompressed 384.9 percent)
10:38:55:WU01:FS00:0x15:Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=79967 data_size=307810, decompressed_data_size=307810 diff=0
10:38:55:WU01:FS00:0x15:- Digital signature verified
10:38:55:WU01:FS00:0x15:
10:38:55:WU01:FS00:0x15roject: 7660 (Run 352, Clone 0, Gen 161)
10:38:55:WU01:FS00:0x15:
10:38:55:WU01:FS00:0x15:Assembly optimizations on if available.
10:38:55:WU01:FS00:0x15:Entering M.D.
10:38:57:WU01:FS00:0x15:Tpr hash 01/wudata_01.tpr:  1020420375 2795050463 2838756697 340433914 4130702448
10:38:57:WU01:FS00:0x15:GPU device id=0
10:38:57:WU01:FS00:0x15:Working on Protein
10:38:57:WU01:FS00:0x15:Client config unavailable.
10:38:57:WU01:FS00:0x15:Starting GUI Server
10:38:59:WU00:FS02ownload 34.10%
10:39:05:WU00:FS02ownload 58.90%
10:39:11:WU00:FS02ownload 80.60%
10:39:15:WU00:FS02ownload complete
10:39:15:WU00:FS02:Received Unit: id:00 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:7508 run:0 clone:27 gen:480 core:0xa3 unit:0x0000021ffbcb017d4e4c152c5285ec20
10:39:15:WU00:FS02:Starting
10:39:15:WU00:FS02:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" "C:/Users/Idefix Windhund/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/Core_a3.fah/FahCore_a3.exe" -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 703 -lifeline 3648 -checkpoint 15 -np 8
10:39:15:WU00:FS02:Started FahCore on PID 5032
10:39:15:WU00:FS02:Core PID:5044
10:39:15:WU00:FS02:FahCore 0xa3 started
10:39:16:WU00:FS02:0xa3:
10:39:16:WU00:FS02:0xa3:*------------------------------*
10:39:16:WU00:FS02:0xa3:Folding@Home Gromacs SMP Core
10:39:16:WU00:FS02:0xa3:Version 2.27 (Dec. 15, 2010)
10:39:16:WU00:FS02:0xa3:
10:39:16:WU00:FS02:0xa3reparing to commence simulation
10:39:16:WU00:FS02:0xa3:- Looking at optimizations...
10:39:16:WU00:FS02:0xa3:- Created dyn
10:39:16:WU00:FS02:0xa3:- Files status OK
10:39:16:WU00:FS02:0xa3:- Expanded 2113480 -> 3093288 (decompressed 146.3 percent)
10:39:16:WU00:FS02:0xa3:Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=2113480 data_size=3093288, decompressed_data_size=3093288 diff=0
10:39:16:WU00:FS02:0xa3:- Digital signature verified
10:39:16:WU00:FS02:0xa3:
10:39:16:WU00:FS02:0xa3roject: 7508 (Run 0, Clone 27, Gen 480)
10:39:16:WU00:FS02:0xa3:
10:39:16:WU00:FS02:0xa3:Assembly optimizations on if available.
10:39:16:WU00:FS02:0xa3:Entering M.D.
10:39:22:WU00:FS02:0xa3:Mapping NT from 8 to 8 
10:39:22:WU00:FS02:0xa3:Completed 0 out of 500000 steps  (0%)
10:40:01:WU01:FS00:0x15:Setting checkpoint frequency: 400000
10:40:01:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed         3 out of 40000000 steps (0%).
10:42:53:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed    400000 out of 40000000 steps (1%).
10:45:46:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed    800000 out of 40000000 steps (2%).
10:46:09:WU00:FS02:0xa3:Completed 5000 out of 500000 steps  (1%)
10:48:39:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed   1200000 out of 40000000 steps (3%).
10:51:31:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed   1600000 out of 40000000 steps (4%).
10:52:40:WU00:FS02:0xa3:Completed 10000 out of 500000 steps  (2%)
10:54:26:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed   2000000 out of 40000000 steps (5%).
10:57:19:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed   2400000 out of 40000000 steps (6%).
10:58:51:WU00:FS02:0xa3:Completed 15000 out of 500000 steps  (3%)
11:00:11:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed   2800000 out of 40000000 steps (7%).
11:03:02:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed   3200000 out of 40000000 steps (8%).
11:04:39:WU00:FS02:0xa3:Completed 20000 out of 500000 steps  (4%)
11:05:53:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed   3600000 out of 40000000 steps (9%).
11:08:51:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed   4000000 out of 40000000 steps (10%).
11:10:28:WU00:FS02:0xa3:Completed 25000 out of 500000 steps  (5%)
11:11:49:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed   4400000 out of 40000000 steps (11%).
11:14:47:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed   4800000 out of 40000000 steps (12%).
11:16:21:WU00:FS02:0xa3:Completed 30000 out of 500000 steps  (6%)
11:17:39:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed   5200000 out of 40000000 steps (13%).
11:20:30:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed   5600000 out of 40000000 steps (14%).
11:22:10:WU00:FS02:0xa3:Completed 35000 out of 500000 steps  (7%)
11:23:20:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed   6000000 out of 40000000 steps (15%).
11:26:15:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed   6400000 out of 40000000 steps (16%).
11:28:13:WU00:FS02:0xa3:Completed 40000 out of 500000 steps  (8%)
11:29:11:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed   6800000 out of 40000000 steps (17%).
11:32:06:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed   7200000 out of 40000000 steps (18%).
11:34:14:WU00:FS02:0xa3:Completed 45000 out of 500000 steps  (9%)
11:35:01:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed   7600000 out of 40000000 steps (19%).
11:37:57:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed   8000000 out of 40000000 steps (20%).
11:40:19:WU00:FS02:0xa3:Completed 50000 out of 500000 steps  (10%)
11:40:52:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed   8400000 out of 40000000 steps (21%).
11:43:47:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed   8800000 out of 40000000 steps (22%).
11:46:14:WU00:FS02:0xa3:Completed 55000 out of 500000 steps  (11%)
11:46:40:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed   9200000 out of 40000000 steps (23%).
11:49:36:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed   9600000 out of 40000000 steps (24%).
11:52:17:WU00:FS02:0xa3:Completed 60000 out of 500000 steps  (12%)
11:52:31:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  10000000 out of 40000000 steps (25%).
11:55:26:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  10400000 out of 40000000 steps (26%).
11:58:20:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  10800000 out of 40000000 steps (27%).
11:58:22:WU00:FS02:0xa3:Completed 65000 out of 500000 steps  (13%)
12:01:13:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  11200000 out of 40000000 steps (28%).
12:04:08:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  11600000 out of 40000000 steps (29%).
12:04:28:WU00:FS02:0xa3:Completed 70000 out of 500000 steps  (14%)
12:07:02:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  12000000 out of 40000000 steps (30%).
12:09:56:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  12400000 out of 40000000 steps (31%).
12:10:47:WU00:FS02:0xa3:Completed 75000 out of 500000 steps  (15%)
12:12:49:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  12800000 out of 40000000 steps (32%).
12:15:41:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  13200000 out of 40000000 steps (33%).
12:17:04:WU00:FS02:0xa3:Completed 80000 out of 500000 steps  (16%)
12:18:33:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  13600000 out of 40000000 steps (34%).
12:21:25:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  14000000 out of 40000000 steps (35%).
12:23:17:WU00:FS02:0xa3:Completed 85000 out of 500000 steps  (17%)
12:24:16:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  14400000 out of 40000000 steps (36%).
12:27:08:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  14800000 out of 40000000 steps (37%).
12:29:18:WU00:FS02:0xa3:Completed 90000 out of 500000 steps  (18%)
12:30:00:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  15200000 out of 40000000 steps (38%).
12:32:53:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  15600000 out of 40000000 steps (39%).
12:35:28:WU00:FS02:0xa3:Completed 95000 out of 500000 steps  (19%)
12:35:49:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  16000000 out of 40000000 steps (40%).
12:38:43:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  16400000 out of 40000000 steps (41%).
12:41:33:WU00:FS02:0xa3:Completed 100000 out of 500000 steps  (20%)
12:41:36:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  16800000 out of 40000000 steps (42%).
12:44:29:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  17200000 out of 40000000 steps (43%).
12:47:23:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  17600000 out of 40000000 steps (44%).
12:47:40:WU00:FS02:0xa3:Completed 105000 out of 500000 steps  (21%)
12:50:15:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  18000000 out of 40000000 steps (45%).
12:53:06:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  18400000 out of 40000000 steps (46%).
12:53:47:WU00:FS02:0xa3:Completed 110000 out of 500000 steps  (22%)
12:55:59:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  18800000 out of 40000000 steps (47%).
12:58:53:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  19200000 out of 40000000 steps (48%).
12:59:55:WU00:FS02:0xa3:Completed 115000 out of 500000 steps  (23%)
13:01:46:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  19600000 out of 40000000 steps (49%).
13:04:39:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  20000000 out of 40000000 steps (50%).
13:05:54:WU00:FS02:0xa3:Completed 120000 out of 500000 steps  (24%)
13:07:31:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  20400000 out of 40000000 steps (51%).
13:10:23:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  20800000 out of 40000000 steps (52%).
13:11:59:WU00:FS02:0xa3:Completed 125000 out of 500000 steps  (25%)
13:13:16:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  21200000 out of 40000000 steps (53%).
13:16:10:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  21600000 out of 40000000 steps (54%).
13:18:00:WU00:FS02:0xa3:Completed 130000 out of 500000 steps  (26%)
13:19:02:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  22000000 out of 40000000 steps (55%).
13:21:53:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  22400000 out of 40000000 steps (56%).
13:23:57:WU00:FS02:0xa3:Completed 135000 out of 500000 steps  (27%)
13:24:45:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  22800000 out of 40000000 steps (57%).
13:27:38:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  23200000 out of 40000000 steps (58%).
13:30:05:WU00:FS02:0xa3:Completed 140000 out of 500000 steps  (28%)
13:30:30:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  23600000 out of 40000000 steps (59%).
13:33:23:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  24000000 out of 40000000 steps (60%).
13:36:15:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  24400000 out of 40000000 steps (61%).
13:36:18:WU00:FS02:0xa3:Completed 145000 out of 500000 steps  (29%)
13:39:09:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  24800000 out of 40000000 steps (62%).
13:42:03:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  25200000 out of 40000000 steps (63%).
13:42:21:WU00:FS02:0xa3:Completed 150000 out of 500000 steps  (30%)
13:44:56:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  25600000 out of 40000000 steps (64%).
13:47:50:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  26000000 out of 40000000 steps (65%).
13:48:23:WU00:FS02:0xa3:Completed 155000 out of 500000 steps  (31%)
13:50:44:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  26400000 out of 40000000 steps (66%).
13:53:38:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  26800000 out of 40000000 steps (67%).
13:54:31:WU00:FS02:0xa3:Completed 160000 out of 500000 steps  (32%)
13:56:32:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  27200000 out of 40000000 steps (68%).
13:59:25:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  27600000 out of 40000000 steps (69%).
14:00:26:WU00:FS02:0xa3:Completed 165000 out of 500000 steps  (33%)
14:02:19:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  28000000 out of 40000000 steps (70%).
14:05:13:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  28400000 out of 40000000 steps (71%).
14:06:27:WU00:FS02:0xa3:Completed 170000 out of 500000 steps  (34%)
14:08:07:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  28800000 out of 40000000 steps (72%).
14:11:00:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  29200000 out of 40000000 steps (73%).
14:12:28:WU00:FS02:0xa3:Completed 175000 out of 500000 steps  (35%)
14:13:54:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  29600000 out of 40000000 steps (74%).
14:16:48:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  30000000 out of 40000000 steps (75%).
14:18:27:WU00:FS02:0xa3:Completed 180000 out of 500000 steps  (36%)
14:19:42:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  30400000 out of 40000000 steps (76%).
14:22:35:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  30800000 out of 40000000 steps (77%).
14:24:40:WU00:FS02:0xa3:Completed 185000 out of 500000 steps  (37%)
14:25:29:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  31200000 out of 40000000 steps (78%).
14:28:23:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  31600000 out of 40000000 steps (79%).
14:30:49:WU00:FS02:0xa3:Completed 190000 out of 500000 steps  (38%)
14:31:17:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  32000000 out of 40000000 steps (80%).
14:34:10:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  32400000 out of 40000000 steps (81%).
14:36:51:WU00:FS02:0xa3:Completed 195000 out of 500000 steps  (39%)
14:37:04:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  32800000 out of 40000000 steps (82%).
14:39:58:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  33200000 out of 40000000 steps (83%).
14:42:51:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  33600000 out of 40000000 steps (84%).
14:43:03:WU00:FS02:0xa3:Completed 200000 out of 500000 steps  (40%)
14:45:45:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  34000000 out of 40000000 steps (85%).
14:48:39:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  34400000 out of 40000000 steps (86%).
14:49:18:WU00:FS02:0xa3:Completed 205000 out of 500000 steps  (41%)
14:51:33:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  34800000 out of 40000000 steps (87%).
14:54:27:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  35200000 out of 40000000 steps (88%).
14:56:02:WU00:FS02:0xa3:Completed 210000 out of 500000 steps  (42%)
14:57:22:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  35600000 out of 40000000 steps (89%).
15:00:15:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  36000000 out of 40000000 steps (90%).
15:02:30:WU00:FS02:0xa3:Completed 215000 out of 500000 steps  (43%)
15:03:08:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  36400000 out of 40000000 steps (91%).
15:06:03:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  36800000 out of 40000000 steps (92%).
15:08:56:WU00:FS02:0xa3:Completed 220000 out of 500000 steps  (44%)
15:08:58:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  37200000 out of 40000000 steps (93%).
15:11:51:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  37600000 out of 40000000 steps (94%).
15:14:46:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  38000000 out of 40000000 steps (95%).
15:15:23:WU00:FS02:0xa3:Completed 225000 out of 500000 steps  (45%)
15:17:37:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  38400000 out of 40000000 steps (96%).
15:18:38:FS02:Finishing
15:20:29:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  38800000 out of 40000000 steps (97%).
15:23:21:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  39200000 out of 40000000 steps (98%).
15:23:22:WU02:FS00:Connecting to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80
15:23:27:WU02:FS00:News: Welcome to Folding@Home
15:23:27:WU02:FS00:Assigned to work server 171.64.65.105
15:23:27:WU02:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: RUNNING gpu:0:GF110 [GeForce GTX 570] from 171.64.65.105
15:23:27:WU02:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.105:8080
15:23:28:WU02:FS00ownloading 78.97KiB
15:23:29:WU02:FS00ownload complete
15:23:29:WU02:FS00:Received Unit: id:02 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:7660 run:960 clone:0 gen:272 core:0x15 unit:0x0000012e664f2dd150f83fab0fcb444c
15:26:03:WU00:FS02:0xa3:Completed 230000 out of 500000 steps  (46%)
15:26:13:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  39600000 out of 40000000 steps (99%).
15:29:05:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  40000000 out of 40000000 steps (100%).
15:29:05:WU01:FS00:0x15:Finished fah_main status=0
15:29:05:WU01:FS00:0x15:Successful run
15:29:05:WU01:FS00:0x15ynamicWrapper: Finished Work Unit: sleep=10000
15:29:15:WU01:FS00:0x15:Reserved 452796 bytes for xtc file; Cosm status=0
15:29:15:WU01:FS00:0x15:Allocated 452796 bytes for xtc file
15:29:15:WU01:FS00:0x15:- Reading up to 452796 from "01/wudata_01.xtc": Read 452796
15:29:15:WU01:FS00:0x15:Read 452796 bytes from xtc file; available packet space=785977668
15:29:15:WU01:FS00:0x15:xtc file hash check passed.
15:29:15:WU01:FS00:0x15:Reserved 28344 28344 785977668 bytes for arc file=<01/wudata_01.trr> Cosm status=0
15:29:15:WU01:FS00:0x15:Allocated 28344 bytes for arc file
15:29:15:WU01:FS00:0x15:- Reading up to 28344 from "01/wudata_01.trr": Read 28344
15:29:15:WU01:FS00:0x15:Read 28344 bytes from arc file; available packet space=785949324
15:29:15:WU01:FS00:0x15:trr file hash check passed.
15:29:15:WU01:FS00:0x15:Allocated 544 bytes for edr file
15:29:15:WU01:FS00:0x15:Read bedfile
15:29:15:WU01:FS00:0x15:edr file hash check passed.
15:29:15:WU01:FS00:0x15:Allocated 36741 bytes for logfile
15:29:15:WU01:FS00:0x15:Read logfile
15:29:15:WU01:FS00:0x15:GuardedRun: success in DynamicWrapper
15:29:15:WU01:FS00:0x15:GuardedRun: done
15:29:15:WU01:FS00:0x15:Run: GuardedRun completed.
15:29:19:WU01:FS00:0x15:+ Opened results file
15:29:19:WU01:FS00:0x15:- Writing 518937 bytes of core data to disk...
15:29:19:WU01:FS00:0x15one: 518425 -> 488432 (compressed to 94.2 percent)
15:29:19:WU01:FS00:0x15:  ... Done.
15:29:19:WU01:FS00:0x15eleteFrameFiles: successfully deleted file=01/wudata_01.ckp
15:29:19:WU01:FS00:0x15:Shutting down core 
15:29:19:WU01:FS00:0x15:
15:29:19:WU01:FS00:0x15:Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
15:29:20:WU01:FS00:FahCore returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
15:29:20:WU01:FS00:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:7660 run:352 clone:0 gen:161 core:0x15 unit:0x000000b4664f2dd150f83f579b197bb9
15:29:20:WU01:FS00:Uploading 477.48KiB to 171.64.65.105
15:29:20:WU02:FS00:Starting
15:29:20:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.105:8080
15:29:20:WU02:FS00:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" "C:/Users/Idefix Windhund/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_15.fah/FahCore_15.exe" -dir 02 -suffix 01 -version 703 -lifeline 3648 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia
15:29:20:WU02:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 3200
15:29:20:WU02:FS00:Core PID:5112
15:29:20:WU02:FS00:FahCore 0x15 started
15:29:20:WU02:FS00:0x15:
15:29:20:WU02:FS00:0x15:*------------------------------*
15:29:20:WU02:FS00:0x15:Folding@Home GPU Core
15:29:20:WU02:FS00:0x15:Version                2.25 (Wed May 9 17:03:01 EDT 2012)
15:29:20:WU02:FS00:0x15:Build host             AmoebaRemote
15:29:20:WU02:FS00:0x15:Board Type             NVIDIA/CUDA
15:29:20:WU02:FS00:0x15:Core                   15
15:29:20:WU02:FS00:0x15:
15:29:20:WU02:FS00:0x15:Window's signal control handler registered.
15:29:20:WU02:FS00:0x15reparing to commence simulation
15:29:20:WU02:FS00:0x15:- Looking at optimizations...
15:29:20:WU02:FS00:0x15eleteFrameFiles: successfully deleted file=02/wudata_01.ckp
15:29:20:WU02:FS00:0x15:- Created dyn
15:29:20:WU02:FS00:0x15:- Files status OK
15:29:20:WU02:FS00:0x15:sizeof(CORE_PACKET_HDR) = 512 file=<>
15:29:20:WU02:FS00:0x15:- Expanded 80357 -> 307810 (decompressed 383.0 percent)
15:29:20:WU02:FS00:0x15:Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=80357 data_size=307810, decompressed_data_size=307810 diff=0
15:29:20:WU02:FS00:0x15:- Digital signature verified
15:29:20:WU02:FS00:0x15:
15:29:20:WU02:FS00:0x15roject: 7660 (Run 960, Clone 0, Gen 272)
15:29:20:WU02:FS00:0x15:
15:29:20:WU02:FS00:0x15:Assembly optimizations on if available.
15:29:20:WU02:FS00:0x15:Entering M.D.
15:29:22:WU02:FS00:0x15:Tpr hash 02/wudata_01.tpr:  701835671 2332903333 2657385681 640675559 1601694722
15:29:22:WU02:FS00:0x15:GPU device id=0
15:29:22:WU02:FS00:0x15:Working on Protein
15:29:22:WU02:FS00:0x15:Client config unavailable.
15:29:22:WU02:FS00:0x15:Starting GUI Server
15:29:27:WU01:FS00:Upload 53.61%
15:29:34:WU01:FS00:Upload 93.83%
15:29:35:WU01:FS00:Upload complete
15:29:35:WU01:FS00:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
15:29:35:WU01:FS00:Final credit estimate, 4431.00 points
15:29:35:WU01:FS00:Cleaning up
15:30:24:WU02:FS00:0x15:Setting checkpoint frequency: 400000
15:30:24:WU02:FS00:0x15:Completed         3 out of 40000000 steps (0%).
15:32:18:WU00:FS02:0xa3:Completed 235000 out of 500000 steps  (47%)
15:33:16:WU02:FS00:0x15:Completed    400000 out of 40000000 steps (1%).
15:36:08:WU02:FS00:0x15:Completed    800000 out of 40000000 steps (2%).
15:38:20:WU00:FS02:0xa3:Completed 240000 out of 500000 steps  (48%)
15:39:00:WU02:FS00:0x15:Completed   1200000 out of 40000000 steps (3%).
15:41:52:WU02:FS00:0x15:Completed   1600000 out of 40000000 steps (4%).
15:44:15:WU00:FS02:0xa3:Completed 245000 out of 500000 steps  (49%)
15:44:43:WU02:FS00:0x15:Completed   2000000 out of 40000000 steps (5%).
15:47:12:FS00:Finishing
15:47:36:WU02:FS00:0x15:Completed   2400000 out of 40000000 steps (6%).
15:50:13:WU00:FS02:0xa3:Completed 250000 out of 500000 steps  (50%)
15:50:27:WU02:FS00:0x15:Completed   2800000 out of 40000000 steps (7%).
15:53:19:WU02:FS00:0x15:Completed   3200000 out of 40000000 steps (8%).
15:56:08:WU00:FS02:0xa3:Completed 255000 out of 500000 steps  (51%)
15:56:12:WU02:FS00:0x15:Completed   3600000 out of 40000000 steps (9%).
15:59:03:WU02:FS00:0x15:Completed   4000000 out of 40000000 steps (10%).
16:01:55:WU02:FS00:0x15:Completed   4400000 out of 40000000 steps (11%).
16:02:08:WU00:FS02:0xa3:Completed 260000 out of 500000 steps  (52%)
16:04:46:WU02:FS00:0x15:Completed   4800000 out of 40000000 steps (12%).
16:07:37:WU02:FS00:0x15:Completed   5200000 out of 40000000 steps (13%).
16:07:57:WU00:FS02:0xa3:Completed 265000 out of 500000 steps  (53%)
16:10:28:WU02:FS00:0x15:Completed   5600000 out of 40000000 steps (14%).
16:13:19:WU02:FS00:0x15:Completed   6000000 out of 40000000 steps (15%).
16:13:44:WU00:FS02:0xa3:Completed 270000 out of 500000 steps  (54%)
16:16:10:WU02:FS00:0x15:Completed   6400000 out of 40000000 steps (16%).
16:19:00:WU02:FS00:0x15:Completed   6800000 out of 40000000 steps (17%).
16:19:33:WU00:FS02:0xa3:Completed 275000 out of 500000 steps  (55%)
16:21:51:WU02:FS00:0x15:Completed   7200000 out of 40000000 steps (18%).
16:24:41:WU02:FS00:0x15:Completed   7600000 out of 40000000 steps (19%).
16:25:20:WU00:FS02:0xa3:Completed 280000 out of 500000 steps  (56%)
16:27:32:WU02:FS00:0x15:Completed   8000000 out of 40000000 steps (20%).
16:30:22:WU02:FS00:0x15:Completed   8400000 out of 40000000 steps (21%).
16:31:08:WU00:FS02:0xa3:Completed 285000 out of 500000 steps  (57%)
16:33:13:WU02:FS00:0x15:Completed   8800000 out of 40000000 steps (22%).
16:36:03:WU02:FS00:0x15:Completed   9200000 out of 40000000 steps (23%).
16:36:55:WU00:FS02:0xa3:Completed 290000 out of 500000 steps  (58%)
******************************* Date: 2013-08-20 *******************************
16:38:54:WU02:FS00:0x15:Completed   9600000 out of 40000000 steps (24%).
16:41:44:WU02:FS00:0x15:Completed  10000000 out of 40000000 steps (25%).
16:42:43:WU00:FS02:0xa3:Completed 295000 out of 500000 steps  (59%)
16:44:35:WU02:FS00:0x15:Completed  10400000 out of 40000000 steps (26%).
16:47:25:WU02:FS00:0x15:Completed  10800000 out of 40000000 steps (27%).
16:48:30:WU00:FS02:0xa3:Completed 300000 out of 500000 steps  (60%)
16:50:16:WU02:FS00:0x15:Completed  11200000 out of 40000000 steps (28%).
16:53:06:WU02:FS00:0x15:Completed  11600000 out of 40000000 steps (29%).
16:54:20:WU00:FS02:0xa3:Completed 305000 out of 500000 steps  (61%)
16:55:57:WU02:FS00:0x15:Completed  12000000 out of 40000000 steps (30%).
16:58:47:WU02:FS00:0x15:Completed  12400000 out of 40000000 steps (31%).
17:00:08:WU00:FS02:0xa3:Completed 310000 out of 500000 steps  (62%)
17:01:38:WU02:FS00:0x15:Completed  12800000 out of 40000000 steps (32%).
17:04:28:WU02:FS00:0x15:Completed  13200000 out of 40000000 steps (33%).
17:05:56:WU00:FS02:0xa3:Completed 315000 out of 500000 steps  (63%)
17:07:19:WU02:FS00:0x15:Completed  13600000 out of 40000000 steps (34%).
17:10:09:WU02:FS00:0x15:Completed  14000000 out of 40000000 steps (35%).
17:11:48:WU00:FS02:0xa3:Completed 320000 out of 500000 steps  (64%)
17:13:00:WU02:FS00:0x15:Completed  14400000 out of 40000000 steps (36%).
17:15:50:WU02:FS00:0x15:Completed  14800000 out of 40000000 steps (37%).
17:17:38:WU00:FS02:0xa3:Completed 325000 out of 500000 steps  (65%)
17:18:41:WU02:FS00:0x15:Completed  15200000 out of 40000000 steps (38%).
17:21:31:WU02:FS00:0x15:Completed  15600000 out of 40000000 steps (39%).
17:23:25:WU00:FS02:0xa3:Completed 330000 out of 500000 steps  (66%)
17:24:22:WU02:FS00:0x15:Completed  16000000 out of 40000000 steps (40%).
17:27:12:WU02:FS00:0x15:Completed  16400000 out of 40000000 steps (41%).
17:29:11:WU00:FS02:0xa3:Completed 335000 out of 500000 steps  (67%)
17:30:03:WU02:FS00:0x15:Completed  16800000 out of 40000000 steps (42%).
17:32:53:WU02:FS00:0x15:Completed  17200000 out of 40000000 steps (43%).
17:35:04:WU00:FS02:0xa3:Completed 340000 out of 500000 steps  (68%)
17:35:44:WU02:FS00:0x15:Completed  17600000 out of 40000000 steps (44%).
17:38:34:WU02:FS00:0x15:Completed  18000000 out of 40000000 steps (45%).
17:40:55:WU00:FS02:0xa3:Completed 345000 out of 500000 steps  (69%)
17:41:25:WU02:FS00:0x15:Completed  18400000 out of 40000000 steps (46%).
17:44:15:WU02:FS00:0x15:Completed  18800000 out of 40000000 steps (47%).
17:46:42:WU00:FS02:0xa3:Completed 350000 out of 500000 steps  (70%)
17:47:06:WU02:FS00:0x15:Completed  19200000 out of 40000000 steps (48%).
17:49:56:WU02:FS00:0x15:Completed  19600000 out of 40000000 steps (49%).
17:52:29:WU00:FS02:0xa3:Completed 355000 out of 500000 steps  (71%)
17:52:47:WU02:FS00:0x15:Completed  20000000 out of 40000000 steps (50%).
17:55:38:WU02:FS00:0x15:Completed  20400000 out of 40000000 steps (51%).
17:58:19:WU00:FS02:0xa3:Completed 360000 out of 500000 steps  (72%)
17:58:28:WU02:FS00:0x15:Completed  20800000 out of 40000000 steps (52%).
18:01:18:WU02:FS00:0x15:Completed  21200000 out of 40000000 steps (53%).
18:04:07:WU00:FS02:0xa3:Completed 365000 out of 500000 steps  (73%)
18:04:09:WU02:FS00:0x15:Completed  21600000 out of 40000000 steps (54%).
18:07:00:WU02:FS00:0x15:Completed  22000000 out of 40000000 steps (55%).
18:09:50:WU02:FS00:0x15:Completed  22400000 out of 40000000 steps (56%).
18:10:04:WU00:FS02:0xa3:Completed 370000 out of 500000 steps  (74%)
18:12:42:WU02:FS00:0x15:Completed  22800000 out of 40000000 steps (57%).
18:15:36:WU02:FS00:0x15:Completed  23200000 out of 40000000 steps (58%).
18:16:25:WU00:FS02:0xa3:Completed 375000 out of 500000 steps  (75%)
18:18:30:WU02:FS00:0x15:Completed  23600000 out of 40000000 steps (59%).
18:21:23:WU02:FS00:0x15:Completed  24000000 out of 40000000 steps (60%).
18:22:46:WU00:FS02:0xa3:Completed 380000 out of 500000 steps  (76%)
18:24:17:WU02:FS00:0x15:Completed  24400000 out of 40000000 steps (61%).
18:27:09:WU02:FS00:0x15:Completed  24800000 out of 40000000 steps (62%).
18:28:56:WU00:FS02:0xa3:Completed 385000 out of 500000 steps  (77%)
18:30:01:WU02:FS00:0x15:Completed  25200000 out of 40000000 steps (63%).
18:32:53:WU02:FS00:0x15:Completed  25600000 out of 40000000 steps (64%).
18:35:00:WU00:FS02:0xa3:Completed 390000 out of 500000 steps  (78%)
18:35:45:WU02:FS00:0x15:Completed  26000000 out of 40000000 steps (65%).
18:38:38:WU02:FS00:0x15:Completed  26400000 out of 40000000 steps (66%).
18:41:22:WU00:FS02:0xa3:Completed 395000 out of 500000 steps  (79%)
18:41:30:WU02:FS00:0x15:Completed  26800000 out of 40000000 steps (67%).
18:44:22:WU02:FS00:0x15:Completed  27200000 out of 40000000 steps (68%).
18:47:14:WU02:FS00:0x15:Completed  27600000 out of 40000000 steps (69%).
18:47:29:WU00:FS02:0xa3:Completed 400000 out of 500000 steps  (80%)
18:50:06:WU02:FS00:0x15:Completed  28000000 out of 40000000 steps (70%).
18:52:58:WU02:FS00:0x15:Completed  28400000 out of 40000000 steps (71%).
18:53:44:WU00:FS02:0xa3:Completed 405000 out of 500000 steps  (81%)
18:55:50:WU02:FS00:0x15:Completed  28800000 out of 40000000 steps (72%).
18:58:43:WU02:FS00:0x15:Completed  29200000 out of 40000000 steps (73%).
18:59:56:WU00:FS02:0xa3:Completed 410000 out of 500000 steps  (82%)
19:01:37:WU02:FS00:0x15:Completed  29600000 out of 40000000 steps (74%).
19:04:31:WU02:FS00:0x15:Completed  30000000 out of 40000000 steps (75%).
19:06:08:WU00:FS02:0xa3:Completed 415000 out of 500000 steps  (83%)
19:07:24:WU02:FS00:0x15:Completed  30400000 out of 40000000 steps (76%).
19:10:17:WU02:FS00:0x15:Completed  30800000 out of 40000000 steps (77%).
19:12:14:WU00:FS02:0xa3:Completed 420000 out of 500000 steps  (84%)
19:13:09:WU02:FS00:0x15:Completed  31200000 out of 40000000 steps (78%).
19:16:01:WU02:FS00:0x15:Completed  31600000 out of 40000000 steps (79%).
19:18:22:WU00:FS02:0xa3:Completed 425000 out of 500000 steps  (85%)
19:18:54:WU02:FS00:0x15:Completed  32000000 out of 40000000 steps (80%).
19:21:47:WU02:FS00:0x15:Completed  32400000 out of 40000000 steps (81%).
19:24:36:WU00:FS02:0xa3:Completed 430000 out of 500000 steps  (86%)
19:24:42:WU02:FS00:0x15:Completed  32800000 out of 40000000 steps (82%).
19:27:35:WU02:FS00:0x15:Completed  33200000 out of 40000000 steps (83%).
19:30:27:WU02:FS00:0x15:Completed  33600000 out of 40000000 steps (84%).
19:30:48:WU00:FS02:0xa3:Completed 435000 out of 500000 steps  (87%)
19:33:21:WU02:FS00:0x15:Completed  34000000 out of 40000000 steps (85%).
19:36:14:WU02:FS00:0x15:Completed  34400000 out of 40000000 steps (86%).
19:37:16:WU00:FS02:0xa3:Completed 440000 out of 500000 steps  (88%)
19:39:06:WU02:FS00:0x15:Completed  34800000 out of 40000000 steps (87%).
19:41:59:WU02:FS00:0x15:Completed  35200000 out of 40000000 steps (88%).
19:43:35:WU00:FS02:0xa3:Completed 445000 out of 500000 steps  (89%)
19:44:53:WU02:FS00:0x15:Completed  35600000 out of 40000000 steps (89%).
19:47:46:WU02:FS00:0x15:Completed  36000000 out of 40000000 steps (90%).
19:49:48:WU00:FS02:0xa3:Completed 450000 out of 500000 steps  (90%)
19:50:38:WU02:FS00:0x15:Completed  36400000 out of 40000000 steps (91%).
19:53:31:WU02:FS00:0x15:Completed  36800000 out of 40000000 steps (92%).
19:56:09:WU00:FS02:0xa3:Completed 455000 out of 500000 steps  (91%)
19:56:23:WU02:FS00:0x15:Completed  37200000 out of 40000000 steps (93%).
19:59:15:WU02:FS00:0x15:Completed  37600000 out of 40000000 steps (94%).
20:02:05:WU00:FS02:0xa3:Completed 460000 out of 500000 steps  (92%)
20:02:07:WU02:FS00:0x15:Completed  38000000 out of 40000000 steps (95%).
20:05:00:WU02:FS00:0x15:Completed  38400000 out of 40000000 steps (96%).
20:07:52:WU02:FS00:0x15:Completed  38800000 out of 40000000 steps (97%).
20:08:25:WU00:FS02:0xa3:Completed 465000 out of 500000 steps  (93%)
20:10:44:WU02:FS00:0x15:Completed  39200000 out of 40000000 steps (98%).
20:13:37:WU02:FS00:0x15:Completed  39600000 out of 40000000 steps (99%).
20:14:49:WU00:FS02:0xa3:Completed 470000 out of 500000 steps  (94%)
20:16:29:WU02:FS00:0x15:Completed  40000000 out of 40000000 steps (100%).
20:16:29:WU02:FS00:0x15:Finished fah_main status=0
20:16:29:WU02:FS00:0x15:Successful run
20:16:29:WU02:FS00:0x15ynamicWrapper: Finished Work Unit: sleep=10000
20:16:39:WU02:FS00:0x15:Reserved 453852 bytes for xtc file; Cosm status=0
20:16:39:WU02:FS00:0x15:Allocated 453852 bytes for xtc file
20:16:39:WU02:FS00:0x15:- Reading up to 453852 from "02/wudata_01.xtc": Read 453852
20:16:39:WU02:FS00:0x15:Read 453852 bytes from xtc file; available packet space=785976612
20:16:39:WU02:FS00:0x15:xtc file hash check passed.
20:16:39:WU02:FS00:0x15:Reserved 28344 28344 785976612 bytes for arc file=<02/wudata_01.trr> Cosm status=0
20:16:39:WU02:FS00:0x15:Allocated 28344 bytes for arc file
20:16:39:WU02:FS00:0x15:- Reading up to 28344 from "02/wudata_01.trr": Read 28344
20:16:39:WU02:FS00:0x15:Read 28344 bytes from arc file; available packet space=785948268
20:16:39:WU02:FS00:0x15:trr file hash check passed.
20:16:39:WU02:FS00:0x15:Allocated 544 bytes for edr file
20:16:39:WU02:FS00:0x15:Read bedfile
20:16:39:WU02:FS00:0x15:edr file hash check passed.
20:16:39:WU02:FS00:0x15:Allocated 36741 bytes for logfile
20:16:39:WU02:FS00:0x15:Read logfile
20:16:39:WU02:FS00:0x15:GuardedRun: success in DynamicWrapper
20:16:39:WU02:FS00:0x15:GuardedRun: done
20:16:39:WU02:FS00:0x15:Run: GuardedRun completed.
20:16:42:WU02:FS00:0x15:+ Opened results file
20:16:42:WU02:FS00:0x15:- Writing 519993 bytes of core data to disk...
20:16:43:WU02:FS00:0x15one: 519481 -> 489559 (compressed to 94.2 percent)
20:16:43:WU02:FS00:0x15:  ... Done.
20:16:43:WU02:FS00:0x15eleteFrameFiles: successfully deleted file=02/wudata_01.ckp
20:16:43:WU02:FS00:0x15:Shutting down core 
20:16:43:WU02:FS00:0x15:
20:16:43:WU02:FS00:0x15:Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
20:16:43:WU02:FS00:FahCore returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
20:16:43:WU02:FS00:Sending unit results: id:02 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:7660 run:960 clone:0 gen:272 core:0x15 unit:0x0000012e664f2dd150f83fab0fcb444c
20:16:43:WU02:FS00:Uploading 478.58KiB to 171.64.65.105
20:16:43:WU02:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.105:8080
20:16:48:WU02:FS00:Upload complete
20:16:48:WU02:FS00:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
20:16:48:WU02:FS00:Final credit estimate, 4431.00 points
20:16:48:WU02:FS00:Cleaning up
20:17:07:WU01:FS00:Connecting to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80
20:17:08:WU01:FS00:News: Welcome to Folding@Home
20:17:08:WU01:FS00:Assigned to work server 171.64.65.105
20:17:08:WU01:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: READY gpu:0:GF110 [GeForce GTX 570] from 171.64.65.105
20:17:08:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.105:8080
20:17:09:WU01:FS00ownloading 78.15KiB
20:17:10:WU01:FS00ownload complete
20:17:10:WU01:FS00:Received Unit: id:01 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:7660 run:873 clone:0 gen:294 core:0x15 unit:0x00000167664f2dd150f83f9f0521595d
20:17:10:WU01:FS00:Starting
20:17:10:WU01:FS00:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" "C:/Users/Idefix Windhund/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_15.fah/FahCore_15.exe" -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 703 -lifeline 3648 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia
20:17:10:WU01:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 3192
20:17:10:WU01:FS00:Core PID:2796
20:17:10:WU01:FS00:FahCore 0x15 started
20:17:10:WU01:FS00:0x15:
20:17:10:WU01:FS00:0x15:*------------------------------*
20:17:10:WU01:FS00:0x15:Folding@Home GPU Core
20:17:10:WU01:FS00:0x15:Version                2.25 (Wed May 9 17:03:01 EDT 2012)
20:17:10:WU01:FS00:0x15:Build host             AmoebaRemote
20:17:10:WU01:FS00:0x15:Board Type             NVIDIA/CUDA
20:17:10:WU01:FS00:0x15:Core                   15
20:17:10:WU01:FS00:0x15:
20:17:10:WU01:FS00:0x15:Window's signal control handler registered.
20:17:10:WU01:FS00:0x15reparing to commence simulation
20:17:10:WU01:FS00:0x15:- Looking at optimizations...
20:17:10:WU01:FS00:0x15eleteFrameFiles: successfully deleted file=01/wudata_01.ckp
20:17:10:WU01:FS00:0x15:- Created dyn
20:17:10:WU01:FS00:0x15:- Files status OK
20:17:10:WU01:FS00:0x15:sizeof(CORE_PACKET_HDR) = 512 file=<>
20:17:10:WU01:FS00:0x15:- Expanded 79509 -> 307810 (decompressed 387.1 percent)
20:17:10:WU01:FS00:0x15:Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=79509 data_size=307810, decompressed_data_size=307810 diff=0
20:17:10:WU01:FS00:0x15:- Digital signature verified
20:17:10:WU01:FS00:0x15:
20:17:10:WU01:FS00:0x15roject: 7660 (Run 873, Clone 0, Gen 294)
20:17:10:WU01:FS00:0x15:
20:17:10:WU01:FS00:0x15:Assembly optimizations on if available.
20:17:10:WU01:FS00:0x15:Entering M.D.
20:17:12:WU01:FS00:0x15:Tpr hash 01/wudata_01.tpr:  1503135669 854913510 3678904111 1051494846 4284736916
20:17:12:WU01:FS00:0x15:GPU device id=0
20:17:12:WU01:FS00:0x15:Working on Protein
20:17:12:WU01:FS00:0x15:Client config unavailable.
20:17:12:WU01:FS00:0x15:Starting GUI Server
20:17:19:FS00:Finishing
20:18:13:WU01:FS00:0x15:Setting checkpoint frequency: 400000
20:18:13:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed         3 out of 40000000 steps (0%).
20:20:50:WU00:FS02:0xa3:Completed 475000 out of 500000 steps  (95%)
20:21:05:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed    400000 out of 40000000 steps (1%).
20:23:58:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed    800000 out of 40000000 steps (2%).
20:26:51:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed   1200000 out of 40000000 steps (3%).
20:27:06:WU00:FS02:0xa3:Completed 480000 out of 500000 steps  (96%)
20:29:44:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed   1600000 out of 40000000 steps (4%).
20:32:35:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed   2000000 out of 40000000 steps (5%).
20:33:11:WU00:FS02:0xa3:Completed 485000 out of 500000 steps  (97%)
20:35:27:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed   2400000 out of 40000000 steps (6%).
20:38:20:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed   2800000 out of 40000000 steps (7%).
20:39:28:WU00:FS02:0xa3:Completed 490000 out of 500000 steps  (98%)
20:39:29:WU02:FS02:Connecting to assign3.stanford.edu:8080
20:39:30:WU02:FS02:News: Welcome to Folding@Home
20:39:30:WU02:FS02:Assigned to work server 171.67.108.59
20:39:30:WU02:FS02:Requesting new work unit for slot 02: RUNNING cpu:8 from 171.67.108.59
20:39:30:WU02:FS02:Connecting to 171.67.108.59:8080
20:39:31:WU02:FS02ownloading 1.12MiB
20:39:35:WU02:FS02ownload complete
20:39:35:WU02:FS02:Received Unit: id:02 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:8704 run:30 clone:1 gen:16 core:0xa4 unit:0x000000126652edcb51c814d1ca09e9df
20:41:13:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed   3200000 out of 40000000 steps (8%).
20:44:05:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed   3600000 out of 40000000 steps (9%).
20:45:40:WU00:FS02:0xa3:Completed 495000 out of 500000 steps  (99%)
20:46:58:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed   4000000 out of 40000000 steps (10%).
20:49:52:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed   4400000 out of 40000000 steps (11%).
20:51:58:WU00:FS02:0xa3:Completed 500000 out of 500000 steps  (100%)
20:51:59:WU00:FS02:0xa3ynamicWrapper: Finished Work Unit: sleep=10000
20:52:09:WU00:FS02:0xa3:
20:52:09:WU00:FS02:0xa3:Finished Work Unit:
20:52:09:WU00:FS02:0xa3:- Reading up to 6108408 from "00/wudata_01.trr": Read 6108408
20:52:09:WU00:FS02:0xa3:trr file hash check passed.
20:52:09:WU00:FS02:0xa3:- Reading up to 6553924 from "00/wudata_01.xtc": Read 6553924
20:52:09:WU00:FS02:0xa3:xtc file hash check passed.
20:52:09:WU00:FS02:0xa3:edr file hash check passed.
20:52:09:WU00:FS02:0xa3:logfile size: 347838
20:52:09:WU00:FS02:0xa3:Leaving Run
20:52:14:WU00:FS02:0xa3:- Writing 13043210 bytes of core data to disk...
20:52:17:WU00:FS02:0xa3one: 13042698 -> 12391452 (compressed to 95.0 percent)
20:52:17:WU00:FS02:0xa3:  ... Done.
20:52:19:WU00:FS02:0xa3:- Shutting down core
20:52:19:WU00:FS02:0xa3:
20:52:19:WU00:FS02:0xa3:Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
20:52:19:WU00:FS02:FahCore returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
20:52:19:WU00:FS02:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:7508 run:0 clone:27 gen:480 core:0xa3 unit:0x0000021ffbcb017d4e4c152c5285ec20
20:52:19:WU00:FS02:Uploading 11.82MiB to 128.143.199.97
20:52:19:WU00:FS02:Connecting to 128.143.199.97:8080
20:52:19:WU02:FS02:Starting
20:52:19:WU02:FS02:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" "C:/Users/Idefix Windhund/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/Core_a4.fah/FahCore_a4.exe" -dir 02 -suffix 01 -version 703 -lifeline 3648 -checkpoint 15 -np 8
20:52:19:WU02:FS02:Started FahCore on PID 5640
20:52:19:WU02:FS02:Core PID:4308
20:52:19:WU02:FS02:FahCore 0xa4 started
20:52:20:WU02:FS02:0xa4:
20:52:20:WU02:FS02:0xa4:*------------------------------*
20:52:20:WU02:FS02:0xa4:Folding@Home Gromacs GB Core
20:52:20:WU02:FS02:0xa4:Version 2.27 (Dec. 15, 2010)
20:52:20:WU02:FS02:0xa4:
20:52:20:WU02:FS02:0xa4reparing to commence simulation
20:52:20:WU02:FS02:0xa4:- Looking at optimizations...
20:52:20:WU02:FS02:0xa4:- Created dyn
20:52:20:WU02:FS02:0xa4:- Files status OK
20:52:20:WU02:FS02:0xa4:- Expanded 1169078 -> 3133484 (decompressed 268.0 percent)
20:52:20:WU02:FS02:0xa4:Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=1169078 data_size=3133484, decompressed_data_size=3133484 diff=0
20:52:20:WU02:FS02:0xa4:- Digital signature verified
20:52:20:WU02:FS02:0xa4:
20:52:20:WU02:FS02:0xa4roject: 8704 (Run 30, Clone 1, Gen 16)
20:52:20:WU02:FS02:0xa4:
20:52:20:WU02:FS02:0xa4:Assembly optimizations on if available.
20:52:20:WU02:FS02:0xa4:Entering M.D.
20:52:26:WU02:FS02:0xa4:Mapping NT from 8 to 8 
20:52:26:WU02:FS02:0xa4:Completed 0 out of 1500000 steps  (0%)
20:52:40:WARNING:WU00:FS02:WorkServer connection failed on port 8080 trying 80
20:52:40:WU00:FS02:Connecting to 128.143.199.97:80
20:52:45:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed   4800000 out of 40000000 steps (12%).
20:53:01:WARNING:WU00:FS02:Exception: Failed to send results to work server: Failed to connect to 128.143.199.97:80: Ein Verbindungsversuch ist fehlgeschlagen, da die Gegenstelle nach einer bestimmten Zeitspanne nicht richtig reagiert hat, oder die hergestellte Verbindung war fehlerhaft, da der verbundene Host nicht reagiert hat.
20:53:01:WU00:FS02:Trying to send results to collection server
20:53:01:WU00:FS02:Uploading 11.82MiB to 128.143.231.202
20:53:01:WU00:FS02:Connecting to 128.143.231.202:8080
20:53:07:WU00:FS02:Upload 4.76%
20:53:13:WU00:FS02:Upload 10.05%
20:53:19:WU00:FS02:Upload 15.34%
20:53:25:WU00:FS02:Upload 21.15%
20:53:31:WU00:FS02:Upload 26.44%
20:53:37:WU00:FS02:Upload 31.73%
20:53:43:WU00:FS02:Upload 37.02%
20:53:49:WU00:FS02:Upload 42.84%
20:53:55:WU00:FS02:Upload 48.13%
20:54:01:WU00:FS02:Upload 53.41%
20:54:07:WU00:FS02:Upload 58.70%
20:54:13:WU00:FS02:Upload 63.99%
20:54:19:WU00:FS02:Upload 69.81%
20:54:25:WU00:FS02:Upload 75.10%
20:54:31:WU00:FS02:Upload 80.39%
20:54:37:WU00:FS02:Upload 85.68%
20:54:43:WU00:FS02:Upload 91.49%
20:54:49:WU00:FS02:Upload 96.78%
20:54:54:WU00:FS02:Upload complete
20:54:54:WU00:FS02:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
20:54:54:WU00:FS02:Final credit estimate, 5171.00 points
20:54:54:WU00:FS02:Cleaning up
20:55:37:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed   5200000 out of 40000000 steps (13%).
20:58:30:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed   5600000 out of 40000000 steps (14%).
21:01:23:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed   6000000 out of 40000000 steps (15%).
21:04:17:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed   6400000 out of 40000000 steps (16%).
21:04:50:WU02:FS02:0xa4:Completed 15000 out of 1500000 steps  (1%)
21:07:15:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed   6800000 out of 40000000 steps (17%).
21:08:47:FS02:Finishing
21:10:08:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed   7200000 out of 40000000 steps (18%).
21:13:00:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed   7600000 out of 40000000 steps (19%).
21:15:52:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed   8000000 out of 40000000 steps (20%).
21:17:15:WU02:FS02:0xa4:Completed 30000 out of 1500000 steps  (2%)
21:18:44:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed   8400000 out of 40000000 steps (21%).
21:21:36:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed   8800000 out of 40000000 steps (22%).
21:24:29:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed   9200000 out of 40000000 steps (23%).
21:27:21:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed   9600000 out of 40000000 steps (24%).
21:30:00:WU02:FS02:0xa4:Completed 45000 out of 1500000 steps  (3%)
21:30:13:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  10000000 out of 40000000 steps (25%).
21:33:05:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  10400000 out of 40000000 steps (26%).
21:35:57:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  10800000 out of 40000000 steps (27%).
21:38:50:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  11200000 out of 40000000 steps (28%).
21:41:36:WU02:FS02:0xa4:Completed 60000 out of 1500000 steps  (4%)
21:41:46:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  11600000 out of 40000000 steps (29%).
21:44:42:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  12000000 out of 40000000 steps (30%).
21:47:36:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  12400000 out of 40000000 steps (31%).
21:50:27:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  12800000 out of 40000000 steps (32%).
21:53:13:WU02:FS02:0xa4:Completed 75000 out of 1500000 steps  (5%)
21:53:18:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  13200000 out of 40000000 steps (33%).
21:56:09:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  13600000 out of 40000000 steps (34%).
21:59:00:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  14000000 out of 40000000 steps (35%).
22:01:51:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  14400000 out of 40000000 steps (36%).
22:04:35:WU02:FS02:0xa4:Completed 90000 out of 1500000 steps  (6%)
22:04:42:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  14800000 out of 40000000 steps (37%).
22:07:32:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  15200000 out of 40000000 steps (38%).
22:10:23:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  15600000 out of 40000000 steps (39%).
22:13:13:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  16000000 out of 40000000 steps (40%).
22:15:40:WU02:FS02:0xa4:Completed 105000 out of 1500000 steps  (7%)
22:16:04:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  16400000 out of 40000000 steps (41%).
22:18:54:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  16800000 out of 40000000 steps (42%).
22:21:45:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  17200000 out of 40000000 steps (43%).
22:24:35:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  17600000 out of 40000000 steps (44%).
22:26:48:WU02:FS02:0xa4:Completed 120000 out of 1500000 steps  (8%)
22:27:26:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  18000000 out of 40000000 steps (45%).
22:30:16:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  18400000 out of 40000000 steps (46%).
22:33:07:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  18800000 out of 40000000 steps (47%).
22:35:57:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  19200000 out of 40000000 steps (48%).
22:37:53:WU02:FS02:0xa4:Completed 135000 out of 1500000 steps  (9%)
22:38:47:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  19600000 out of 40000000 steps (49%).
******************************* Date: 2013-08-20 *******************************
22:41:38:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  20000000 out of 40000000 steps (50%).
22:44:29:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  20400000 out of 40000000 steps (51%).
22:47:19:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  20800000 out of 40000000 steps (52%).
22:48:54:WU02:FS02:0xa4:Completed 150000 out of 1500000 steps  (10%)
22:50:09:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  21200000 out of 40000000 steps (53%).
22:53:00:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  21600000 out of 40000000 steps (54%).
22:55:50:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  22000000 out of 40000000 steps (55%).
22:58:41:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  22400000 out of 40000000 steps (56%).
23:00:04:WU02:FS02:0xa4:Completed 165000 out of 1500000 steps  (11%)
23:01:31:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  22800000 out of 40000000 steps (57%).
23:04:22:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  23200000 out of 40000000 steps (58%).
23:07:12:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  23600000 out of 40000000 steps (59%).
23:10:03:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  24000000 out of 40000000 steps (60%).
23:11:06:WU02:FS02:0xa4:Completed 180000 out of 1500000 steps  (12%)
23:12:53:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  24400000 out of 40000000 steps (61%).
23:15:44:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  24800000 out of 40000000 steps (62%).
23:18:34:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  25200000 out of 40000000 steps (63%).
23:21:25:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  25600000 out of 40000000 steps (64%).
23:22:03:WU02:FS02:0xa4:Completed 195000 out of 1500000 steps  (13%)
23:24:15:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  26000000 out of 40000000 steps (65%).
23:27:06:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  26400000 out of 40000000 steps (66%).
23:29:56:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  26800000 out of 40000000 steps (67%).
23:32:47:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  27200000 out of 40000000 steps (68%).
23:32:57:WU02:FS02:0xa4:Completed 210000 out of 1500000 steps  (14%)
23:35:37:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  27600000 out of 40000000 steps (69%).
23:38:28:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  28000000 out of 40000000 steps (70%).
23:41:18:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  28400000 out of 40000000 steps (71%).
23:44:09:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  28800000 out of 40000000 steps (72%).
23:44:25:WU02:FS02:0xa4:Completed 225000 out of 1500000 steps  (15%)
23:46:59:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  29200000 out of 40000000 steps (73%).
23:49:49:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  29600000 out of 40000000 steps (74%).
23:52:40:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  30000000 out of 40000000 steps (75%).
23:55:22:WU02:FS02:0xa4:Completed 240000 out of 1500000 steps  (16%)
23:55:31:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  30400000 out of 40000000 steps (76%).
23:58:21:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  30800000 out of 40000000 steps (77%).
00:01:12:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  31200000 out of 40000000 steps (78%).
00:04:02:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  31600000 out of 40000000 steps (79%).
00:06:15:WU02:FS02:0xa4:Completed 255000 out of 1500000 steps  (17%)
00:06:52:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  32000000 out of 40000000 steps (80%).
00:09:43:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  32400000 out of 40000000 steps (81%).
00:12:34:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  32800000 out of 40000000 steps (82%).
00:15:24:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  33200000 out of 40000000 steps (83%).
00:17:11:WU02:FS02:0xa4:Completed 270000 out of 1500000 steps  (18%)
00:18:15:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  33600000 out of 40000000 steps (84%).
00:21:05:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  34000000 out of 40000000 steps (85%).
00:23:55:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  34400000 out of 40000000 steps (86%).
00:26:46:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  34800000 out of 40000000 steps (87%).
00:28:13:WU02:FS02:0xa4:Completed 285000 out of 1500000 steps  (19%)
00:29:36:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  35200000 out of 40000000 steps (88%).
00:32:27:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  35600000 out of 40000000 steps (89%).
00:35:17:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  36000000 out of 40000000 steps (90%).
00:38:08:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  36400000 out of 40000000 steps (91%).
00:39:11:WU02:FS02:0xa4:Completed 300000 out of 1500000 steps  (20%)
00:40:58:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  36800000 out of 40000000 steps (92%).
00:43:49:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  37200000 out of 40000000 steps (93%).
00:46:39:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  37600000 out of 40000000 steps (94%).
00:49:30:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  38000000 out of 40000000 steps (95%).
00:50:02:WU02:FS02:0xa4:Completed 315000 out of 1500000 steps  (21%)
00:52:20:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  38400000 out of 40000000 steps (96%).
00:55:11:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  38800000 out of 40000000 steps (97%).
00:58:01:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  39200000 out of 40000000 steps (98%).
00:58:02:WU00:FS00:Connecting to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80
00:58:03:WU00:FS00:News: Welcome to Folding@Home
00:58:03:WU00:FS00:Assigned to work server 171.64.65.105
00:58:03:WU00:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: RUNNING gpu:0:GF110 [GeForce GTX 570] from 171.64.65.105
00:58:03:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.105:8080
00:58:04:WU00:FS00ownloading 122.61KiB
00:58:05:WU00:FS00ownload complete
00:58:05:WU00:FS00:Received Unit: id:00 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:7625 run:112 clone:0 gen:282 core:0x15 unit:0x0000016f664f2dd14fe615c6a1b64451
01:00:52:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  39600000 out of 40000000 steps (99%).
01:00:54:WU02:FS02:0xa4:Completed 330000 out of 1500000 steps  (22%)
01:03:42:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  40000000 out of 40000000 steps (100%).
01:03:43:WU01:FS00:0x15:Finished fah_main status=0
01:03:43:WU01:FS00:0x15:Successful run
01:03:43:WU01:FS00:0x15ynamicWrapper: Finished Work Unit: sleep=10000
01:03:53:WU01:FS00:0x15:Reserved 452828 bytes for xtc file; Cosm status=0
01:03:53:WU01:FS00:0x15:Allocated 452828 bytes for xtc file
01:03:53:WU01:FS00:0x15:- Reading up to 452828 from "01/wudata_01.xtc": Read 452828
01:03:53:WU01:FS00:0x15:Read 452828 bytes from xtc file; available packet space=785977636
01:03:53:WU01:FS00:0x15:xtc file hash check passed.
01:03:53:WU01:FS00:0x15:Reserved 28344 28344 785977636 bytes for arc file=<01/wudata_01.trr> Cosm status=0
01:03:53:WU01:FS00:0x15:Allocated 28344 bytes for arc file
01:03:53:WU01:FS00:0x15:- Reading up to 28344 from "01/wudata_01.trr": Read 28344
01:03:53:WU01:FS00:0x15:Read 28344 bytes from arc file; available packet space=785949292
01:03:53:WU01:FS00:0x15:trr file hash check passed.
01:03:53:WU01:FS00:0x15:Allocated 544 bytes for edr file
01:03:53:WU01:FS00:0x15:Read bedfile
01:03:53:WU01:FS00:0x15:edr file hash check passed.
01:03:53:WU01:FS00:0x15:Allocated 36741 bytes for logfile
01:03:53:WU01:FS00:0x15:Read logfile
01:03:53:WU01:FS00:0x15:GuardedRun: success in DynamicWrapper
01:03:53:WU01:FS00:0x15:GuardedRun: done
01:03:53:WU01:FS00:0x15:Run: GuardedRun completed.
01:03:57:WU01:FS00:0x15:+ Opened results file
01:03:57:WU01:FS00:0x15:- Writing 518969 bytes of core data to disk...
01:03:57:WU01:FS00:0x15one: 518457 -> 488611 (compressed to 94.2 percent)
01:03:57:WU01:FS00:0x15:  ... Done.
01:03:57:WU01:FS00:0x15eleteFrameFiles: successfully deleted file=01/wudata_01.ckp
01:03:57:WU01:FS00:0x15:Shutting down core 
01:03:57:WU01:FS00:0x15:
01:03:57:WU01:FS00:0x15:Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
01:03:57:WU01:FS00:FahCore returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
01:03:57:WU01:FS00:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:7660 run:873 clone:0 gen:294 core:0x15 unit:0x00000167664f2dd150f83f9f0521595d
01:03:57:WU01:FS00:Uploading 477.66KiB to 171.64.65.105
01:03:57:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.105:8080
01:03:57:WU00:FS00:Starting
01:03:57:WU00:FS00:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" "C:/Users/Idefix Windhund/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_15.fah/FahCore_15.exe" -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 703 -lifeline 3648 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia
01:03:57:WU00:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 4788
01:03:57:WU00:FS00:Core PID:6120
01:03:57:WU00:FS00:FahCore 0x15 started
01:03:58:WU00:FS00:0x15:
01:03:58:WU00:FS00:0x15:*------------------------------*
01:03:58:WU00:FS00:0x15:Folding@Home GPU Core
01:03:58:WU00:FS00:0x15:Version                2.25 (Wed May 9 17:03:01 EDT 2012)
01:03:58:WU00:FS00:0x15:Build host             AmoebaRemote
01:03:58:WU00:FS00:0x15:Board Type             NVIDIA/CUDA
01:03:58:WU00:FS00:0x15:Core                   15
01:03:58:WU00:FS00:0x15:
01:03:58:WU00:FS00:0x15:Window's signal control handler registered.
01:03:58:WU00:FS00:0x15reparing to commence simulation
01:03:58:WU00:FS00:0x15:- Looking at optimizations...
01:03:58:WU00:FS00:0x15eleteFrameFiles: successfully deleted file=00/wudata_01.ckp
01:03:58:WU00:FS00:0x15:- Created dyn
01:03:58:WU00:FS00:0x15:- Files status OK
01:03:58:WU00:FS00:0x15:sizeof(CORE_PACKET_HDR) = 512 file=<>
01:03:58:WU00:FS00:0x15:- Expanded 125037 -> 502918 (decompressed 402.2 percent)
01:03:58:WU00:FS00:0x15:Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=125037 data_size=502918, decompressed_data_size=502918 diff=0
01:03:58:WU00:FS00:0x15:- Digital signature verified
01:03:58:WU00:FS00:0x15:
01:03:58:WU00:FS00:0x15roject: 7625 (Run 112, Clone 0, Gen 282)
01:03:58:WU00:FS00:0x15:
01:03:58:WU00:FS00:0x15:Assembly optimizations on if available.
01:03:58:WU00:FS00:0x15:Entering M.D.
01:04:00:WU00:FS00:0x15:Tpr hash 00/wudata_01.tpr:  3905083904 2517054389 907188611 1490195715 1597254987
01:04:00:WU00:FS00:0x15:GPU device id=0
01:04:00:WU00:FS00:0x15:Working on Protein
01:04:00:WU00:FS00:0x15:Client config unavailable.
01:04:00:WU00:FS00:0x15:Starting GUI Server
01:04:02:WU01:FS00:Upload complete
01:04:02:WU01:FS00:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
01:04:02:WU01:FS00:Final credit estimate, 4431.00 points
01:04:02:WU01:FS00:Cleaning up
01:05:06:WU00:FS00:0x15:Setting checkpoint frequency: 400000
01:05:06:WU00:FS00:0x15:Completed         3 out of 40000000 steps (0%).
01:11:20:WU02:FS02:0xa4:Completed 345000 out of 1500000 steps  (23%)
01:11:59:WU00:FS00:0x15:Completed    400000 out of 40000000 steps (1%).
01:18:51:WU00:FS00:0x15:Completed    800000 out of 40000000 steps (2%).
01:21:36:WU02:FS02:0xa4:Completed 360000 out of 1500000 steps  (24%)
01:25:44:WU00:FS00:0x15:Completed   1200000 out of 40000000 steps (3%).
01:31:54:WU02:FS02:0xa4:Completed 375000 out of 1500000 steps  (25%)
01:32:37:WU00:FS00:0x15:Completed   1600000 out of 40000000 steps (4%).
01:39:30:WU00:FS00:0x15:Completed   2000000 out of 40000000 steps (5%).
01:42:13:WU02:FS02:0xa4:Completed 390000 out of 1500000 steps  (26%)
01:46:23:WU00:FS00:0x15:Completed   2400000 out of 40000000 steps (6%).
01:52:29:WU02:FS02:0xa4:Completed 405000 out of 1500000 steps  (27%)
01:53:16:WU00:FS00:0x15:Completed   2800000 out of 40000000 steps (7%).
02:00:10:WU00:FS00:0x15:Completed   3200000 out of 40000000 steps (8%).
02:02:47:WU02:FS02:0xa4:Completed 420000 out of 1500000 steps  (28%)
02:07:04:WU00:FS00:0x15:Completed   3600000 out of 40000000 steps (9%).
02:13:05:WU02:FS02:0xa4:Completed 435000 out of 1500000 steps  (29%)
02:13:57:WU00:FS00:0x15:Completed   4000000 out of 40000000 steps (10%).
02:20:50:WU00:FS00:0x15:Completed   4400000 out of 40000000 steps (11%).
02:23:22:WU02:FS02:0xa4:Completed 450000 out of 1500000 steps  (30%)
02:27:43:WU00:FS00:0x15:Completed   4800000 out of 40000000 steps (12%).
02:33:38:WU02:FS02:0xa4:Completed 465000 out of 1500000 steps  (31%)
02:34:36:WU00:FS00:0x15:Completed   5200000 out of 40000000 steps (13%).
02:41:29:WU00:FS00:0x15:Completed   5600000 out of 40000000 steps (14%).
02:43:55:WU02:FS02:0xa4:Completed 480000 out of 1500000 steps  (32%)
02:48:22:WU00:FS00:0x15:Completed   6000000 out of 40000000 steps (15%).
02:54:09:WU02:FS02:0xa4:Completed 495000 out of 1500000 steps  (33%)
02:55:15:WU00:FS00:0x15:Completed   6400000 out of 40000000 steps (16%).
03:02:08:WU00:FS00:0x15:Completed   6800000 out of 40000000 steps (17%).
03:04:24:WU02:FS02:0xa4:Completed 510000 out of 1500000 steps  (34%)
03:09:00:WU00:FS00:0x15:Completed   7200000 out of 40000000 steps (18%).
03:14:39:WU02:FS02:0xa4:Completed 525000 out of 1500000 steps  (35%)
03:15:53:WU00:FS00:0x15:Completed   7600000 out of 40000000 steps (19%).
03:22:46:WU00:FS00:0x15:Completed   8000000 out of 40000000 steps (20%).
03:24:57:WU02:FS02:0xa4:Completed 540000 out of 1500000 steps  (36%)
03:29:39:WU00:FS00:0x15:Completed   8400000 out of 40000000 steps (21%).
03:35:13:WU02:FS02:0xa4:Completed 555000 out of 1500000 steps  (37%)
03:36:32:WU00:FS00:0x15:Completed   8800000 out of 40000000 steps (22%).
03:43:25:WU00:FS00:0x15:Completed   9200000 out of 40000000 steps (23%).
03:45:30:WU02:FS02:0xa4:Completed 570000 out of 1500000 steps  (38%)
03:50:18:WU00:FS00:0x15:Completed   9600000 out of 40000000 steps (24%).
03:55:45:WU02:FS02:0xa4:Completed 585000 out of 1500000 steps  (39%)
03:57:11:WU00:FS00:0x15:Completed  10000000 out of 40000000 steps (25%).
04:04:04:WU00:FS00:0x15:Completed  10400000 out of 40000000 steps (26%).
04:06:01:WU02:FS02:0xa4:Completed 600000 out of 1500000 steps  (40%)
04:10:57:WU00:FS00:0x15:Completed  10800000 out of 40000000 steps (27%).
04:16:17:WU02:FS02:0xa4:Completed 615000 out of 1500000 steps  (41%)
04:17:49:WU00:FS00:0x15:Completed  11200000 out of 40000000 steps (28%).
04:24:42:WU00:FS00:0x15:Completed  11600000 out of 40000000 steps (29%).
04:26:32:WU02:FS02:0xa4:Completed 630000 out of 1500000 steps  (42%)
04:31:35:WU00:FS00:0x15:Completed  12000000 out of 40000000 steps (30%).
04:36:46:WU02:FS02:0xa4:Completed 645000 out of 1500000 steps  (43%)
04:38:28:WU00:FS00:0x15:Completed  12400000 out of 40000000 steps (31%).
******************************* Date: 2013-08-21 *******************************
04:45:21:WU00:FS00:0x15:Completed  12800000 out of 40000000 steps (32%).
04:47:13:WU02:FS02:0xa4:Completed 660000 out of 1500000 steps  (44%)
04:52:15:WU00:FS00:0x15:Completed  13200000 out of 40000000 steps (33%).
04:57:27:WU02:FS02:0xa4:Completed 675000 out of 1500000 steps  (45%)
04:59:07:WU00:FS00:0x15:Completed  13600000 out of 40000000 steps (34%).
05:06:00:WU00:FS00:0x15:Completed  14000000 out of 40000000 steps (35%).
05:07:44:WU02:FS02:0xa4:Completed 690000 out of 1500000 steps  (46%)
05:12:53:WU00:FS00:0x15:Completed  14400000 out of 40000000 steps (36%).
05:17:59:WU02:FS02:0xa4:Completed 705000 out of 1500000 steps  (47%)
05:19:46:WU00:FS00:0x15:Completed  14800000 out of 40000000 steps (37%).
05:26:39:WU00:FS00:0x15:Completed  15200000 out of 40000000 steps (38%).
05:28:15:WU02:FS02:0xa4:Completed 720000 out of 1500000 steps  (48%)
05:33:32:WU00:FS00:0x15:Completed  15600000 out of 40000000 steps (39%).
05:38:30:WU02:FS02:0xa4:Completed 735000 out of 1500000 steps  (49%)
05:39:23:FS00:Finishing
05:40:25:WU00:FS00:0x15:Completed  16000000 out of 40000000 steps (40%).
05:47:19:WU00:FS00:0x15:Completed  16400000 out of 40000000 steps (41%).
05:48:47:WU02:FS02:0xa4:Completed 750000 out of 1500000 steps  (50%)
05:54:13:WU00:FS00:0x15:Completed  16800000 out of 40000000 steps (42%).
05:59:04:WU02:FS02:0xa4:Completed 765000 out of 1500000 steps  (51%)
06:01:06:WU00:FS00:0x15:Completed  17200000 out of 40000000 steps (43%).
06:07:59:WU00:FS00:0x15:Completed  17600000 out of 40000000 steps (44%).
06:09:20:WU02:FS02:0xa4:Completed 780000 out of 1500000 steps  (52%)
06:14:52:WU00:FS00:0x15:Completed  18000000 out of 40000000 steps (45%).
06:19:36:WU02:FS02:0xa4:Completed 795000 out of 1500000 steps  (53%)
06:21:45:WU00:FS00:0x15:Completed  18400000 out of 40000000 steps (46%).
06:28:38:WU00:FS00:0x15:Completed  18800000 out of 40000000 steps (47%).
06:29:52:WU02:FS02:0xa4:Completed 810000 out of 1500000 steps  (54%)
06:35:31:WU00:FS00:0x15:Completed  19200000 out of 40000000 steps (48%).
06:40:07:WU02:FS02:0xa4:Completed 825000 out of 1500000 steps  (55%)
06:42:24:WU00:FS00:0x15:Completed  19600000 out of 40000000 steps (49%).
06:49:21:WU00:FS00:0x15:Completed  20000000 out of 40000000 steps (50%).
06:51:10:WU02:FS02:0xa4:Completed 840000 out of 1500000 steps  (56%)
06:56:17:WU00:FS00:0x15:Completed  20400000 out of 40000000 steps (51%).
07:02:00:WU02:FS02:0xa4:Completed 855000 out of 1500000 steps  (57%)
07:03:13:WU00:FS00:0x15:Completed  20800000 out of 40000000 steps (52%).
07:10:07:WU00:FS00:0x15:Completed  21200000 out of 40000000 steps (53%).
07:12:21:WU02:FS02:0xa4:Completed 870000 out of 1500000 steps  (58%)
07:17:02:WU00:FS00:0x15:Completed  21600000 out of 40000000 steps (54%).
07:23:12:WU02:FS02:0xa4:Completed 885000 out of 1500000 steps  (59%)
07:23:58:WU00:FS00:0x15:Completed  22000000 out of 40000000 steps (55%).
07:30:54:WU00:FS00:0x15:Completed  22400000 out of 40000000 steps (56%).
07:33:43:WU02:FS02:0xa4:Completed 900000 out of 1500000 steps  (60%)
07:37:50:WU00:FS00:0x15:Completed  22800000 out of 40000000 steps (57%).
07:44:20:WU02:FS02:0xa4:Completed 915000 out of 1500000 steps  (61%)
07:44:45:WU00:FS00:0x15:Completed  23200000 out of 40000000 steps (58%).

---Tut mir Leid für die vielen Smilies aber die kommen Automatisch---


Was du nun mit Core 17 meinst weiß ich leider nicht. Bis jetzt dachte ich immer ihr meint Core i7 u. macht aus dem i einfach eine 1  Und wie man aus dem Log entnehmen kann, ja die CPU darf mit schaffen, mit ihren ganzen 8 Threads. Eingetragen habe ich Flag mässig überhaupt nichts. Installiert, Einstellungen laut Anleitung von hier gemacht, u. dieses automatische Web Protokoll starten habe ich gelöscht, ging mir auf die nerven das sich Firefox immer mit gestartet hat.


----------



## Uwe64LE (21. August 2013)

Idefix Windhund schrieb:


> Was du nun mit Core 17 meinst weiß ich leider nicht.


In deinem Log steht mehrmals FAHCore 15 bzw. FAHCore 0x15, du verwendest also den alten Core.
Mit dem Flag "advanced" zieht sich FAH automatisch den neueren Core17.

Das führt bei schwachen GPU zu schlechteren Ergebnissen und elend langen Bearbeitungszeiten-
weswegen dort von der Verwendung abgeraten wird (deswegen wird der Core auch nicht per default verwendet,
sondern muss per Flag ausgewählt werden).
Bei starken GPU kann man damit seinen Punktausstoß jedoch drastisch erhöhen.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (21. August 2013)

Und wie, wo, ändere ich das?
Hm ... zählt die 570GTX noch zu den "starken" Karten? Oder ist damit so was aus dem LowCost u. o. Middle Range gemeint.


----------



## Uwe64LE (21. August 2013)

Idefix Windhund schrieb:


> Und wie, wo, ändere ich das?
> Hm ... zählt die 570GTX noch zu den "starken" Karten? Oder ist damit so was aus dem LowCost u. o. Middle Range gemeint.


Jung, du musst auch mal lesen, was hier geschrieben wird 

Das haben sowohl RGNow66 als auch Amigafan doch gerade ausführlich beantwortet.
Ich zitiere mal Amigafan:


> Öffne Advanced Control ->Configure/Slot/gpu/Edit und wähle bei "Extra Slot Options (expert only") Add und füge :
> - unter Name: client-type
> - unter Value: advanced ein.
> 
> Damit erhälst Du (normalerweise) Core17 für die GPU und entsprechende WU´s.




Ob die GTX 570 zu den starken Karten gehört, würde ich aus dem Bauch heraus mal mit ja beantworten.
Im Zweifel gilt wie immer: Versuch macht klug. Meine 450 und 650 sind zu schwach, die liegen aber auch
2 "Leistungsstufen" unter einer x*7*0.

Wenn dir das Ergebnis nicht zusagt, nimmst du advanced einfach wieder raus.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (21. August 2013)

Hoppsala, hatte nicht weiter gelesen weil es mit "@Wambofisch" weiter ging  Sooo ist es halt wenn man sein Kopf überall hat, nur nicht bei der Sache.


----------



## mattinator (21. August 2013)

Idefix Windhund schrieb:


> Sooo ist es halt _*wenn man sein  Kopf überall hat*_, nur nicht bei der Sache.



 Nomen est omen.


----------



## Wambofisch (21. August 2013)

So, ich habe jetzt mal das soweit eingestellt das die GPUs ab der nächsten WU theoretisch mit Core 17 weiterfalten sollten. btw kann man eine WU abbrechen, bzw überspringen das man die nächste bekommt? 

Desweiteren ist bei einer Karte die ETA, Est. PPD und TPF unknown...schon seit einer Weile, aber falten tut sie wie verrückt.

Und als 3. wie bekomm ich so ein hübsches Bildchen in die Sig auf der man meine Punkte b ewundern kann?`


----------



## Idefix Windhund (21. August 2013)

Hat nach der Umstellung etwas gedauert, bis es mir auf einen Schlag 2,5% angezeigt hat. Im Log tauchen nun auch 0x17 u. FahCore 17 auf. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uwe64LE (21. August 2013)

Wambofisch schrieb:


> btw kann man eine WU abbrechen, bzw überspringen das man die nächste bekommt?



Kann *man* machen.
*Wir* machen das aber *nicht.* 

Es wird gefaltet, was kommt. Augen zu und durch


----------



## Bumblebee (21. August 2013)

Da ich ja auch noch ein paar 570er am Start habe gebe ich folgende Antwort...

der "client-type advanced" lohnt sich da gerade noch so (knapp)
Da der Client etwas "heikler" ist sollte man aber die Karte(n) nicht übertakten


----------



## Idefix Windhund (21. August 2013)

Danke für dein Feedback Bumblebee, die Gainward Phantom³ ist ab Werk etwas höher getaktet als die Stock GTX 570. Hat selbst mit etwas abstrichen Far Cry 3 fertig gebracht. Da lasse ich die Finger davon, zumal die Graka ins Netzteil blässt, u. das Netzteil an der 90% Auslastung zu nacken hat.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. August 2013)

Wambofisch schrieb:


> Und als 3. wie bekomm ich so ein hübsches Bildchen in die Sig auf der man meine Punkte b ewundern kann?`


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...olding-home-stats-die-signatur-einbinden.html

Unter welchem Namen faltest du? 
Wambofisch find ich nicht unter den Faltern.


----------



## Amigafan (21. August 2013)

*@Idefix Windhund*

Einen Tipp zur "Punkteoptimierung" will ich Dir noch geben:

Wie aus Deinem Log ersichtlich ist, holt sich der Client bereits bei einem Faltfortschritt von 98% eine neue WU für die CPU.
Dadurch liegt die neue WU bei Dir etwa 12 Min "in Warteschleife", bevor das Falten startet.
Die Berechnungsteit für den *Q*uick*R*eturn*B*onus startet aber mit dem Beginn des Downloads.
Du kannst diese "Wartezeit" verkürzen, indem Du - wie vorher beschrieben - unter:
 -  Name: *next-unit-percentage*
 - Value: *100*  eingibst.
Leider hat der Client einen kleinen Fehler, sodass bei fast alle CPU-WU´s bereits beii 99% Faltfortschritt ( und nicht 100% gemäß Flag) der Nachfolger geladen wird - aber Du halbierst die "Wartezeit", was Dir mehr Punkte bringt.


Noch ein Tipp:

Solltest Du vorhaben, den Core17 für die GPU zu nutzen, solltest Du die Anzahl der benutzten CPU-Kerne auf 7 (besser: 6) reduzieren, da die GPU für Core17 die Unterstützung eines CPU-Kerns benötigt.
Denn - wie sich die "zusätzliche" Nutzung der CPU auswirkt, kannst Du selber an dem Log ablesen:

Im Normalfall (wenig bzw. keine Nutzung durch Dich oder ein Programm) liegt die Berechnungszeit der WU 7508 pro % etwa zwischen 5:47 und 6:10 Min - ausgenommen:


Spoiler



*15:15:23*:WU00:FS02:0xa3:Completed 225000 out of 500000 steps  (45%)
15:17:37:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  38400000 out of 40000000 steps (96%).
15:18:38:FS02:Finishing
15:20:29:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  38800000 out of 40000000 steps (97%).
15:23:21:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  39200000 out of 40000000 steps (98%).
15:23:22:WU02:FS00:Connecting to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80
15:23:27:WU02:FS00:News: Welcome to Folding@Home
15:23:27:WU02:FS00:Assigned to work server 171.64.65.105
15:23:27:WU02:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: RUNNING gpu:0:GF110 [GeForce GTX 570] from 171.64.65.105
15:23:27:WU02:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.105:8080
15:23:28:WU02:FS00ownloading 78.97KiB
15:23:29:WU02:FS00ownload complete
15:23:29:WU02:FS00:Received Unit: id:02 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:7660 run:960 clone:0 gen:272 core:0x15 unit:0x0000012e664f2dd150f83fab0fcb444c
*15:26:03*:WU00:FS02:0xa3:Completed 230000 out of 500000 steps  (46%)


 - dass sind 10:40Min - eine Zunahme der Berechnungszeit um mehr als *40%*.

Das ist der Grund für die Reduzierung der Anzahl der genutzten CPU-Kerne beim Falten mit GPU-Core17 . . .


----------



## Idefix Windhund (21. August 2013)

Danke Amigafan für die sehr hilfreichen Tipps u. deine Mühen. Habe alles abgeändert und die CPU Threads auf 6 gestellt, und in der CPU die Flag (?nennt sich der Eintrag so?) eingetragen.

Hat mich die Woche schon mal gewundert, die CPU war mit einer WU überhaupt nicht fertig, lag schon eine neue WU in Warteschlange. Ich habe mir nur gedacht der Client ist vorsorglich


----------



## Wambofisch (21. August 2013)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...olding-home-stats-die-signatur-einbinden.html
> 
> Unter welchem Namen faltest du?
> Wambofisch find ich nicht unter den Faltern.


 
Ja Wambofisch ist auch eig nicht mein Nick...
Ich nenne mich seit jeher Zedd, bzw LordZedd oder LordZedd1 (Je nach Verfügbarkeit) in Spielen usw...Den namen hab ich seit ich WOW angefangen habe mit Wotlk^^
Danke für den Link!


----------



## Amigafan (21. August 2013)

*@Idefix Windhund*

Bitte, kein Problem  

Ja - es heist Flag (im eig. Sinne Fahne, aber auch (Bit-)Schalter).


Für Interessierte:

*"Internas" zu Core17 *

Um eine Entscheidung "für oder gegen Core17" zu erleichtern, hier ein paar nützliche Infos:

Als "Referenz-GPU" wird eine GTX460 mit Standardtakt zum Benchmarken verwendet.
Daher profitieren (im Normalfall) alle schnellern GPU´s von der Nutzung des Core17.
Das "Problem" der nVidia-Treiber:
Sie sind bei der Nutzung von OpenCL "nicht sauber programmiert" - daher belegen sie beim Falten einen CPU-Kern (100% Auslastunganzeige).
Tests  eines Members haben aber gezeigt, dass man bis zu 2 nVidia-GPU´s durch  einen CPU-Kern "versorgen" kann bei nur geringen Punkteeinbußen -  allerdings ist das auch systemabhängig.

Der AMD-OpenCL-Treiber  braucht nur zur Initialisierung die Unterstützung eines CPU-Kerns - und  dann, je nach WU alle 2-, alle 2,5- oder alle 5 Min (neue WU, z. Zt.  interner Test) für 15-20Sek (abhängig von der Rechengeschwindigkeit der  CPU) die zusätzliche "Hilfe" der CPU.
Allerdings reduziert sich insgesamt die CPU-Nutzung (z. B. bei einem  4-Kerner mit HT) auf etwa 2-3% über die gesamte Faltzeit einer WU.


Zur "Empfindlichkeit" des Core17/ der WU´s:

Fakt ist - der Core17 bzw. die WU´s reagieren schneller auf eine zu hohe Übertaktung.
Das trifft - nach meinen derzeitigen Kenntnissen - vor allem auf zu hohen Speichertakt zu.

Beispiel:
Meine  HD7870 Tahiti-LE ist werksseitig auf 1000/1250Mhz GPU/Memtakt  übertaktet (Standard. 925/1200MHz GPU/Memtakt für den  Tahiti-Chip).
Mit dieser Einstellung kann ich keine Core17-WU´s falten, da diese mit einer Fehlermeldung sofort nach Start abbrechen.
Sobald ich aber den Speichertakt auf 1200MHz reduziere, kann ich (unter Anhebung der TDP) de GPU bis auf 1130MHz (faltstabil) übertakten - ein Plus von mehr als 20%.

Noch extremer:
MSI GTX670 PE:
Standardtakt  (GTX670) : 915/3004MHz GPU/Memtakt - faltet derzeit (mit Boost) auf  1228/3084MHz GPU/Memtakt - ein Plus von 313 MHz GPU-Takt bzw gut 34%.
Dabei  nutze ich noch nicht einmal die (freigegebenen) höheren Spannungen für  VCore (+ 100mV), Mem (+ 50mV) und Aux (+ 30mV), sondern hebe lediglich den CPU-Takt um 57MHz, den Memtakt um 80MHz (obwohl Übertaktungsversuche bis zu möglichen 600MHz mehr Memtakt zeigen) und die TDP auf freigegebene 114% - obwohl laut CPU-Z die "genutzte TDP" bei  lediglich max. 76% liegt (Lüfter manuell auf 55%, GPU-Temp bei 56°C bei  etwa 28°C Umgebubgstemperatur).
Dabei habe ich aber nicht einmal ansatzweise "ausgelotet", wie weit ich gehen kann (wobei der Memtakt eine untergeordnete Rolle fürs Falten spielt).


Was ich damit verdeutlichen will:

Die "Stabilität" des Core17 hängt vor allem von der Stabilität der Hardware ab.
Spiele mögen "leichte Fehler" akzeptieren - Core17 nicht. 
Jede  noch so kleine "Ungenauigkeit" (das "Kippen" eines Bits im Speicher) fürht zur sofortigen Fehlermeldung (ein  Teil der genutzten Zeit während der "Pause" der GPU innerhalb der Frames  dient zur Verifizierung!).
Und was dabei gerne "vergessen" wird:
Je niedriger die Temperatur, desto stabiler läuft auch die Hardware . . .


----------



## Bumblebee (22. August 2013)

Danke, Amigafan - das hast du sehr gut zusammengefasst


----------



## Amigafan (22. August 2013)

Bitte sehr. . . 
Ich denke, ein "kleiner Einblick" in die Materie hilft auch, Fehler zu vermeiden und erleichtert uns die Hilfe.


*Zur Info für Alle:*

Am Montag Morgen (Pacific Time), den 26. August, plant Stanford Wartungsarbeiten an den Servern.
Der Großteil der Server bleibt on, aber durch den Umzug von einigen Schlüssel-Servern kann es zu Ausfällen kommen.
*P*ande*G*roup will über den Verlauf der Arbeiten informieren.

Quelle:
Folding@home: Planned server room maintenance: Monday, August 26


----------



## Wambofisch (22. August 2013)

Gut zu wissen, da lass ich meinen PC am Montag mal nicht durchlaufen, spart immerhin mal bisschen Strom 
So noch 3h dann ist die momentane WU zuende und ich hoffe das er dann eine Core 17 Wu ranzieht.


----------



## Amigafan (23. August 2013)

Neuer Beta-Treiber 326.80

nVidia hat am 20.8. einen neuen Beta-Treiber herausgebracht, der das leidige 36-Stunden-TDR-Problem beseitigen soll.
Allerdings ist dieser Treiber vorerst nur für Windows verfügbar.

Quelle:   https://forums.geforce.com/default/...hread-released-8-20-13-/post/3893991/#3893991


----------



## nfsgame (23. August 2013)

Irgendwie juckt es mir zur Zeit wieder in den Fingern. Gibt es immer noch so nette WUs, mit denen eine HD7870 so genial viel abwirft? Der Server (Celeron 847-Basis, der Dual-Sockel-Xeon liegt auseinandergebaut neben dem Schreibtisch) läuft eh die ganze Zeit und der PCIe x16 ist noch frei...


----------



## Amigafan (23. August 2013)

*@nfsgame*

Solange Du als client-type advanced verwendest, warten weiterhin die Projekte 8900, 7810 und 7811.
Je nach OC der GPU sind damit etwa 60K PPD für die HD7870 drin . . . 
Teste es an . . .


----------



## wolf7 (23. August 2013)

so für mich hat sichs bis auf weiteres ausgefaltet. Bei einem ein minütigen Stromausfall gestern hat es mir wohl das Board zerlegt. Zumindest laufen nur die Lüfter und HDDs an, es kommt aber auf keinem Ausgang mehr ein Bild an (Onboard GPU HD4200) und piepen tut das Teil auch net mehr. Mal schauen, ob es das Board oder die CPU ist, denke bisher aber eher ans board, bios reset hat scho mal nix gebracht. Was ich so allerdings noch nicht kenne, ist, dass nach dem einmaligen Einschalten der Einschalter absolut nutzlos ist. Normalweise geht das Teil ja auch wieder aus, wenn man den einschalter lange genug drückt, das passiert hier allerdings nicht. Ich kann das Teil danach nur hart vom Strom trennen um die Lüfter zum Stillstand zu bringen.


----------



## Abductee (23. August 2013)

Ich würd am ehesten auf das Netzteil tippen.

Mein Beileid.


----------



## wolf7 (23. August 2013)

Abductee schrieb:


> Ich würd am ehesten auf das Netzteil tippen.
> 
> Mein Beileid.


 
mh netzteil kann auch sein, wäre ja bei nem Stromausfall vllt noch mit ner Überspannung davor nahe liegend. Doof nur, dass ich keine Austauschhardware da hab.


----------



## Bumblebee (23. August 2013)

wolf7 schrieb:


> so für mich hat sichs bis auf weiteres ausgefaltet...


 
Das ist Mist - sowas

Da passt leider..



Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist momentan der Wurm drin.


----------



## wolf7 (23. August 2013)

mh interessant, eben mal die Spannung während die Lüfter laufen gemessen, plötzlich piept das ding... (Spannung lag überall so an, wie sie sein soll) Und es läuft sogar wieder. Frage ist nur wieso. Mal schauen, ob er noch läuft, wenn alle Platten wieder dran sind.


----------



## mattinator (23. August 2013)

wolf7 schrieb:


> Doof nur, dass ich keine Austauschhardware da hab.


 Warst Du nicht irgendwo in oder bei Leipzig, oder bringe ich da etwas durcheinander ? Ein be quiet! Dark Power Pro 650 W habe zum Testen könnte ich Dir leihen.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (23. August 2013)

Netzteile schalten bei Überspannung/ Unterspannung ab, und "lösen" sich erst nach einer weile. (So wie bei der Waschmaschine die Türverriegelung) Hatte ich mal mit einem Corsair Netzteil, kann mich aber nicht mehr entsinnen was ich angestellt hatte.


----------



## Wambofisch (23. August 2013)

hey
Ich hab grad ein Prob...
Core 17 WU hab ich jetzt, aber seit gut 2h steht da jetzt unknown und 0.00%...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



€dit: ok die erste GPU hat jetzt angefangen ETA 3,5h est. PPD 58k
Nice, die zweite hat auch gerade angefangen ETA 4,5h estPPD 62k

wären mit der aktuellen cpu WU ca 130k in 5h seh ich das richtig?

€dit2: jetzt werden bei der einen statt 58k 80k erwartet :O 

€dit3: Ah danke nfsgame^^ jetzt ergibt das alles n SInn

Läuft hier grad was falsch?


----------



## nfsgame (23. August 2013)

PPD =/= Credit


----------



## wolf7 (23. August 2013)

mattinator schrieb:


> Warst Du nicht irgendwo in oder bei Leipzig, oder bringe ich da etwas durcheinander ? Ein be quiet! Dark Power Pro 650 W habe zum Testen könnte ich Dir leihen.


 
bin aktuell in Merseburg (~30km weg von Leipzig). Morgen bin ich sogar in Leipzig, aber erst mal gehts ja wieder, mal schauen nur wie lang.



Idefix Windhund schrieb:


> Netzteile schalten bei Überspannung/ Unterspannung ab, und "lösen" sich erst nach einer weile. (So wie bei der Waschmaschine die Türverriegelung) Hatte ich mal mit einem Corsair Netzteil, kann mich aber nicht mehr entsinnen was ich angestellt hatte.



ja ne weile is ja ok aber doch net 24h oder?. Der Ausfall war gestern abend. 

Mh na im Prinzip warte ich ja nur noch auf den Ausfall des Netzteiles um ehrlich zu sein. Das Teil ist glaub ich schon fast 4 Jahre alt, 300W BeQuiet, damit lief erst nen Celeron, dann nen x4 und nun seit bestimmt bald einem Jahr der x6, das ganze zusammen mit 10 HDDs im 24h/7d Betrieb...

das ganze klingt ja wie nen Wackler am Kabel, Frage ist nur, wieso der sich erst nach nem Stromausfall zeigt.

edit: das glück hat aber nicht lang gehalten. zwecks anschließen der HDDs hab ich das teil heruntergefahren --> hdds angeschlossen --> angeschaltet --> gleicher fehler --> wieder rückgängig gemacht --> immer noch. tja schaut schlecht aus.


----------



## Amigafan (23. August 2013)

*@wolf7*

Wenn das NT wegen Überspannung oder Überstrom abgeschaltet hat, hilft nur, es mindestens 10 Sekunden lang ausgeschaltet zu lassen (besser noch - solange komplett vom Netz trennen).
Erst dann setzt sich die automatische Sicherung zurück und es liegen wieder alle Spannungen am NT (ohne zurücksetzen liegt  - wenn überhaupt - nur 5V USB an).


*@Wambofisch*

Da läuft nicht falsch - ich gehe sogar fest davon aus, dass jede Deiner GTX770 mehr als 80K PPD "erfaltet".
Das "Problem" der ungenauen PPD liegt einfach daran, dass diese WU unterschiedlich lange "Framezeiten" hat , weil nicht jeder Frame (jedes berechnete %) sofort verifiziert wird.
Diese Verifizierung geschieht regelmäßig, benötigt aber zusätzliche Zeit, in der die CPU diese Aufgabe übernimmt und die GPU pausiert. 
Wenn Du also länger wartest und HFM benutzt, wird Dir trotzdem ein ziemlich guter Näherungswert angezeigt.



BTW:

Habe mal schnell Ubuntu 13.04, Client 7.3.6 und nVidia-Treiber 313.30 installiert, um mit der GTX670 zu falten.
Anhand der PPD  schätze ich, dass die Werks-OC (1189MHz) komplett ansteht - bei manuell eingestelltem Lüfter (das geht auch mit Linux - über den nVidia-Treiber selber!) bei 58% und 57°C GPU-Temperatur.
Da ich unter WinXP derzeit immer 1228MHz GPU-Takt anliegen hatte, ergeben sich leicht reduzierte PPD (ich schätze etwa 5K PPD (≈ 5% bei den internen WU´s) weniger) . . . 
Dafür ist das Ergebnis aber immer noch hervorragend . . .


----------



## Wambofisch (23. August 2013)

Mag mir wer erklären was HFM ist?
Ich warte nach den ca 2,5h jetzt noch mal ab und schau wieviel es letztendlich gebracht hab...die 100k hab ich immerhin schon geschafft


----------



## mattinator (23. August 2013)

*@Wambofisch* Ich würde wie hier bereits empfohlen, den GPU-Clients je einen CPU-Kern "genehmigen". Dann wirds um einiges mehr.


----------



## wolf7 (23. August 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> *@wolf7*
> Wenn das NT wegen Überspannung oder Überstrom abgeschaltet hat, hilft nur, es mindestens 10 Sekunden lang ausgeschaltet zu lassen (besser noch - solange komplett vom Netz trennen).
> Erst dann setzt sich die automatische Sicherung zurück und es liegen wieder alle Spannungen am NT (ohne zurücksetzen liegt  - wenn überhaupt - nur 5V USB an).


 
wie gesagt, es war mehr als 16 Stunden stromlos. Da sollte sich jede Überspannungssicherung zurückgesetzt haben. Mal schauen, werde vllt bei Amazon ein Nt bestellen und wenns net daran gelegen hat, kann ichs ja immer noch zurückschicken.


----------



## Wambofisch (23. August 2013)

Ah ok, ich suchs mal raus wie das funktioniert, finde da gerade nichts beim groben drüberschauen.


----------



## Amigafan (23. August 2013)

*@Wambofisch*

HFM.NET ist ein Programm, welches direkt auf die Daten der Clienten zugreifen und anzeigen kann.
Dafür reicht es, bei mehreren Computern HFM nur einmal zu installieren - es kann jeden übers Internet erreichbaren Clienten auslesen und übersichtlich geordnet darstellen. 

Als Beispiel:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außerdem bietet es zusätzliche Tools wie BenchmarkViewer, Work Unit History Viewer, einen PointsCalculator und weitere Möglichkeiten.

Ich stimme mattinator zu:
Um ein Maximum an PPD aus beiden GPU´s zu erhalten, sollte mindestens 1 CPU-Kern (besser je GPU ein freier CPU-Kern) vorhanden sein - dass heist Du must das CPU-Falten von 8 auf 6 Kerne reduzieren.


----------



## Wambofisch (23. August 2013)

Ah ok danke ich probier das gleich mal aus. Wie du deine PPD zensiert hast 
Die Threads habe ioch reduziert, hoffe mal das ich das richtig gemacht hab, bei CPU steht jetz 6 statt 8.


----------



## Amigafan (23. August 2013)

Wambofisch schrieb:


> Ah ok danke ich probier das gleich mal aus. Wie du deine PPD zensiert hast


Psst 
Verrat doch nicht alles  
(Aber die Gesamt-PPD lassen sich lesen)




Wambofisch schrieb:


> Die Threads habe ioch reduziert, hoffe mal das ich das richtig gemacht hab, bei CPU steht jetz 6 statt 8.


Dann sollte das so passen 
Beobachte einmal, was sich bei den PPD der GPU´s tut . . .


----------



## Idefix Windhund (23. August 2013)

Also über dem Folding Team scheint ein Fluch zu hängen, mein i7 System hat sich gerade während dem Falten mit einem BS verabschiedet. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (23. August 2013)

Tja, mitm Falten entlockst du jedem System die Schwächen. Prime95 ist ein schlechter Witz dagegen .


----------



## Wambofisch (23. August 2013)

Also ich werde mein rechner wohl das ganze WE über anlassen, nachts full falten und tagsüber wenn ich spiele nur idle bzw aus. Mal schauen wie ers verkraftet.
momentan komm ich bei PPD bei den GPUs laut hfm auf ca. je 90k...
Aber laut HFM soll ich auch gefailt haben....Kann man das irgendwo genauer nachsehen?

Achso und evtl. kann man das HFM how2 mal aktualisieren.

Und laut dem Points Calc kann ich mit der momentanen TPF von 1,5min knapp 100k pro GPU holen.
Edit: Grad geschaut wieviel Leistung der PC verbrauch...430W. für 200k PPD. Ist das eher gut oder eher schlecht von der Effizienz?


----------



## mattinator (23. August 2013)

Wambofisch schrieb:


> Aber laut HFM soll ich auch gefailt haben....Kann man das irgendwo genauer nachsehen?


Rechte Taste auf den Client-Eintrag und "View Cached Log File". Allerdings werden atm fälschlicherweise auch die Pausen als fail gezählt.



Wambofisch schrieb:


> Und laut dem Points Calc kann ich mit der momentanen TPF von 1,5min knapp 100k pro GPU holen.






Wambofisch schrieb:


> Edit:  Grad geschaut wieviel Leistung der PC verbrauch...430W. für 200k PPD.  Ist das eher gut oder eher schlecht von der Effizienz?


Für PC schon sehr gut, allerdings dürften vier Titan (Ultra) noch mehr bringen. Auf den Servern mit Big Units ist es ein ganzes Ende besser. Allerdings bei i.d.R. entsprechend höheren Anschaffungskosten.


----------



## Wambofisch (24. August 2013)

haha es werden Tatsächlich die Pausen als Fail gezählt :O
Leider kann ich den Rechner nicht durchlaufen lassen...Das MB wird mir entschieden zu heiß :O Verbrenn ich mir ja die Finger an den Kühlern.
Naja dann eben immer wenn ich auf Arbeit bin, sollte der PC immerhin 2 Wus schaffen in ca. 9h.

Und Server kommt später, da muss erstmal genug Geld dazu her. Und bevor ich fürs Falten geld über hab muss ich erstmal mein Sommer Auto zuende bauen


----------



## Amigafan (24. August 2013)

*@Wambofisch*

Wie ich sagte - jede GPU mehr als 80K . . . 

Ich empfehle Dir außerdem, entweder
 - einen zusätzlichen Lüfter, der für besseren Luftaustausch sorgt, oder
 - die Lüftersteuerung der GPU manuell vorzunehmen, damit die GPU´s nicht so warm werden. Davon profitiert auch das MoBo, weil der Luftdurchsatz erhöht und damit die Temps gesenkt werden.


Edit:

Du könntest das gesamte System auch unter Linux betreiben und kämst meiner Einschätzung nach in dieselbe "Punkteregion" (hängt auch damit zusammen, wie hoch Du die GPU´s übertaktest).
Auf jeden Fall arbeitet die CPU wesentlich effektiver:
Während ich unter WinXP einen CPU-Takt von ~ 4GHz benötige, um eine Initialisierungszeit für Core17-WU´s von etwa 3:30Min zu bekommen, reichen unter Linux bereits 3,8GHz. 
Außerdem erfalte ich mit der CPU bei -smp7 immer noch 22,5K PPD bei 3,8GHz - daran ist unter WinXP nicht zu denken.
Und laut Aussage einiger Member soll auch die GPU etwas effektiver laufen und mehr PPD erfalten (bei gleichem GPU-Takt) . . . 


*@Idefix Windhund*

Wer ist denn hier abergläubig? 

Dein BS ist (sehr warscheinlich) auf einen Speicherfehler zurückzufürhen (siehe Screenshot: Memory_Management, Stop 0x0000001a).

Daher empfehle ich Dir, den Arbeitsspeicher des Rechners zu testen - am besten mit Prime95 V27.x (Blend, mit dem Großteil des freien Speichers)


----------



## mallkuss (24. August 2013)

wirkt sich die CPU Leistung nur auf die Init-Zeit aus oder auch direkt auf die PPD? Hab gerade nen recht lahmen x2 6000+ also CPU für core17... und weiß hier jemand ein tool um unter Ubuntu die Graka zu steuern? also power target und vor allem Lüfter drehzahl? ein paar RPM mehr würden auf dauer bestimmt guttun...

edit: wo seh ich denn die Init-Zeit im log?


----------



## Idefix Windhund (24. August 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> *@Amigafan*
> Wer ist denn hier abergläubig?


 Also ich muss ehrlich gestehen, manchmal ist so derbe der Wurm drin, dann kommt alles auf einmal, ... da glaubt man schon manchmal da kann dich jemand nicht so gerne leiden 

Also laut Sendungsverfolgung sollte heute der PowerEdge Headsink kommen


----------



## Abductee (24. August 2013)

Fotos!


----------



## Idefix Windhund (24. August 2013)

Füge ich welche im passenden Server Thread ein. Warte nur noch auf Hermes, DHL ist wäre schon 2x durch ... ok, gerade dass 3 mal durch gefahren  Meno.


----------



## Wambofisch (24. August 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> *@Wambofisch*
> 
> Wie ich sagte - jede GPU mehr als 80K . . .
> 
> ...


 
Naja, die Grakas laufen so ca. bei 72-75°C mit auto. Lüftersteuerung von EVGA Precision X. Das Beim Mobo werden halt die Spannungswandlerkühler (ich denk mal das sind die, um die CPU rum die beiden Kühler) warm. CPU bleibt bei ca 60°C. Das Problem bei meinem Gehäuse ist auch, dass ich nur einen Lüfter zum reinblasen habe, das ist ein 200mm in der Front und da kommt nicht sonderlich viel beim mobo an. Die 3 eLoops am Mobo ziehen nur Luft raus. Und es loht für mich halt nicht noch mehr Lüfter oder bessere einzubauen, außer in der Front da ich sowieso demnächst auf Wakü umsteige...Da das Board jedoch so drastisch heiß wird denke ich dran auch das Board evtl. zu kühlen. 
So bekomm ich die temps dann hoffentlich schön niedrig und der Rechner ist dann endlich nicht mehr so ein Brüllwürfel.
Und unter Linux hab ich mir auch schon überlegt, aber es gibt momentan noch 3 Spiele welche ich gern spiel die nicht unter Linux laufen, daher noch abwarten. Der Lan PC ist schon auf Linux umgebastelt und läuft auch richtig gut.


----------



## mattinator (24. August 2013)

mallkuss schrieb:


> wirkt sich die CPU Leistung nur auf die Init-Zeit aus oder auch direkt auf die PPD? Hab gerade nen recht lahmen x2 6000+ also CPU für core17


 
Bei den Core 17 Projekten mit NVIDIA Grafik schon, da ist die CPU permanent mit am werkeln. Es sollte mit ordentlicher Grafik mehr bringen, den x2 komplett raus zu lassen.



mallkuss schrieb:


> edit: wo seh ich denn die Init-Zeit im log?


 
Müsste diese Zeitspanne sein:


> 23:23:47:WU00:FS00:0x17igital signatures verified
> 23:25:22:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 0 out of 2500000 steps (0%)


----------



## Idefix Windhund (24. August 2013)

Ich glaube ich fang bald an mit spinnen, im Server ist der Southbridge Kühler abgefallen   Die Halterung hat sich einfach gelöst. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (24. August 2013)

*@mallkuss*

Sobald Du unter Linux einen nVidia-Treiber installierst (310.xx oder 313.xx, wenn angeboten 319.xx), wird das Programm *nVidia X Server Settings* mitinstalliert.
Durch editieren der Xorg.conf kann man die Lüftersteuerung aktivieren (wenn gewünscht, kann ich das ausführlicher beschreiben).
Das Einstellen des Power-Targets ist aber nicht möglich.


*@mattinator*

Welche CPU werkelt bei Dir, dass diese Zeitspanne so kurz ausfällt?


*@Idefix Windhund*

Das ist mehr als ärgerlich  - im Notfall must Du Wärmeleitkleber verwenden, um den Kühlkörper wieder zu befestigen . . .


----------



## nfsgame (24. August 2013)

Da hat sich was ausgelötet ... Vielleicht doch mal über die Kühlung Gedanken machen ?


----------



## Idefix Windhund (24. August 2013)

Lötzinn (Zinn Lot L-CuZn40) wechselt den Aggregatzustand von Fest in Flüssig erst bei einer Temperatur von über 185°C (Plus Minus Toleranz). Wie sollen solche Temperaturen so weit vom Schuss allen möglichen Heizquellen entstehen? Zumal die PowerEdge 2900 Serie eine Armee von aktiven u. passiven Kühlern bereit steht???

Na dann Samstag, ran ans Motherboard ausbauen und herum fragen wer ein Lötkolben und Lötzinn hat.


----------



## nfsgame (24. August 2013)

Mensch, Ironie...... Das nächste Mal knall ich ne Smilieamarda hinter...


----------



## Idefix Windhund (24. August 2013)

Ich habs doch verstanden  Wer wenn nicht ich versteht was von Ironie  Jetzt komme ich halt mal in den "Genuss" das Board da anzufassen wo sonst so schnell keiner hinfassen darf  *Hüstel* wenigstens ein Intimer Moment seit langem


----------



## mallkuss (24. August 2013)

@amigafan:
Hab den Lüfter hochgesetzt, Coolbits 5 und so  danke für den Tip! kann ich die temperatur auch an der kommandozeile auslesen? will meinen Falter bald nur noch über SSH bedienen können....
Und ich hab den X2 6000 wirklich nur fürs OS und also Unterstützung für die Graka bei core17... gefaltet wird auf dem nicht... 

zur Vorbereitungszeit: 
10:55:03:WU01:FS01:0x17igital signatures verified
10:55:42:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 0 out of 2000000 steps (0%)
wenn es das ist ist es mir fix genug  oder wir schauen auf die falsche Zeit?!


----------



## ProfBoom (24. August 2013)

Das kommt auf das Projekt an.
Phenom X4 920 @ 3,0 GHz:

Project 7811: 
16:12:13:WU00:FS00:0x17igital signatures verified
16:13:02:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 0 out of 2000000 steps (0%)

Project 8900:
15:01:04:WU01:FS00:0x17igital signatures verified
15:04:52:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 2250000 out of 2500000 steps (90%)


----------



## Amigafan (24. August 2013)

*@mallkuss*


1. Zur manuellen Lüfterkontrolle auf der Grafikkarte dient Coolbits "4".

2. Tempoeraturen lassen sich allgemein mit "sensors" im Terminal auslesen - die GPU-Temeratur ist allerdings nicht dabei (mal in den Paketquellen recherchieren).

3. Genau diese Zeit ist gemeint (die von mir z. Zt. gefalteten internen WU´s brauchen wesentlich länger ->3:30 Min  mit einem 2700K bei 3,8GHz unter Ubuntu)


----------



## mattinator (24. August 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> *@mattinator*
> Welche CPU werkelt bei Dir, dass diese Zeitspanne so kurz ausfällt?


 Ist nur ein i7-3770K, allerdings mit 4.4 GHz Turbo auf allen vier (acht Kernen). Hätte auch gedacht, das es länger ist  (zumindest gefühlt).


----------



## Crymes (24. August 2013)

Wie sieht das eigentlich aktuell mit dem neuesten Client aus?
Kann ich unter (K)ubuntu einfach ein deb Paket installieren und den Client wie in Windows übers Menü starten/beenden?
Ist die GUI genauso brauchbar wie in Windows von den Slot-Einstellungen her ?
Funktioniert das Falten auf AMD Glus mit proprietären Treiber?
Ist die Punkteausbeute mit CpU/GPU besser als unter Windows ?

Das simd jetzt erstmal viele Fragen, aber eigentlich recht schnell zu beantworten.
Hab auf die Schnelle nichts in Google gefunden


----------



## ProfBoom (24. August 2013)

Guck mal hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...81454-how-falten-unter-linux.html#post3875072
Der Client sieht wie unter Windows aus. Auch von den Funktionen her. 
Das Falten auf AMD GPUs funktioniert aufgrund mangelhafter Treiber nicht.
Die Punkteausbeute mit der CPU ist bei mir 15% (VM, nativ sollen es 20% sein) besser als unter Windows.


----------



## wolf7 (25. August 2013)

was meint ihr, wenn der PC nur einmal am Tag an geht, ist das ein Netzteil oder Mainboard Problem?

Das komische ist nur, wenn er einmal an ist, dann kann ich mit ihm auch ohne Probleme falten oder im laufenden Betrieb Platten anschließen. Die Spannungen sehen zumindest laut Hardware Monitor unter Last auch nicht schlecht aus. Mir kam gerade noch ein ganz blöder Gedanke, aber ne leere Bios Batterie kann net solche Fehler auslösen oder? von wegen, dass nur die Lüfter drehen und die Platten laufen, aber der PC nicht bootet.


----------



## Abductee (25. August 2013)

Crymes schrieb:


> Wie sieht das eigentlich aktuell mit dem neuesten Client aus?
> Kann ich unter (K)ubuntu einfach ein deb Paket installieren und den Client wie in Windows übers Menü starten/beenden?


 
Ich falte mit dem aktuellen Client unter Xubuntu und der einzige Pferdefuß ist, das du den Client extra starten musst wenn du ihn nicht im Autostart drinnen haben willst.
Geht aber ansonsten ohne Probleme und ist von der restlichen Bedienung her genau so komfortabel wie unter Windows.
Ansonsten einfach die beiden Installationspakete (client+control) von der folding@home Homepage runterladen und installieren.


----------



## mattinator (25. August 2013)

wolf7 schrieb:


> Mir kam gerade noch ein ganz blöder Gedanke, aber ne leere Bios Batterie kann net solche Fehler auslösen oder? von wegen, dass nur die Lüfter drehen und die Platten laufen, aber der PC nicht bootet.


 Ich hatte mal so einen ähnlichen Fall, allerdings bei einem älteren Medion-PC. Da startete der PC jedoch überhaupt nicht mehr.


----------



## Julian Kruck (25. August 2013)

Hey leute,

habe seit einiger zeit nun den v7 drauf, cpu faltet soweit super.
allerdings war es mir bis jetzt nicht möglich meine amd 6770 zum laufen zu bekommen.
ich konfiguriere sie, und dann wird ein core heruntergeladen und sie startet, laut client! die auslastung steigt allerdings nicht und es wird kein fortschritt erzielt.
auch nachdem ich es 24h so laufen lasse ändert sich nichts. projektdaten und alles wird aber angezeigt
woran könnte das liegen?


----------



## Amigafan (25. August 2013)

*@Juliam Kruck*

Ohne ein Minimum an Infos ist keine Hilfe möglich.

Hilfreich wäre:
 - Betriebssystem und Version des Catalyst.
 - der Auszug des Logs, beginnend mit den Systeminfos bei der Initialisierung und dem WU-Start incl einiger Zeilen des Faltverlaufs.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (25. August 2013)

Kurze (unwichtige ) Info:
Server arbeitet wieder, und nun mit der Kraft der 2 Xeons. *hüstel* mal schauen wie lange *hüstel hüstel* Malen wir den Teufel nicht an die Wand. Bilder, sind gemacht, u. eventuell wandern Sie heute in den Server Thread. Bin noch am PC pflegen.


----------



## Wambofisch (25. August 2013)

Bin gerade an einem angebot dran 2x Xeon L5639.
Weiß jemand was über die Prozessoren bzw PPD Ausbeute?

Mal schauen was fürn Preis die beiden haben.


----------



## Julian Kruck (25. August 2013)

Sorry! Betriebssystem ist Windows 7 64bit und treiber hab ich gerade den neuesten drauf, 8.01.01.1295...

und jetzt funktionierts auch  lag am veralteten treiber
die anzeige hat aber auch gehangen, also konnte nur im log meinen fortschritt sehen. naja nicht so tragisch. jetzt schauen wir mal was dabei rumkommt
hab jetzt cpu auf 7 kerne runter, gpu last bei 99%, cpu knapp 98%


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. August 2013)

Wambofisch schrieb:


> Bin gerade an einem angebot dran 2x Xeon L5639.
> Weiß jemand was über die Prozessoren bzw PPD Ausbeute?
> 
> Mal schauen was fürn Preis die beiden haben.


Ich hatte mal einen Server der mit E5645 bestückt war, diese waren zwar 200MHz weniger hoch getaktet aber konnten die aktuellen BigWU's nicht mehr falten in der Deadline falten > vorausgesetzt das diese 200MHz Mehrtakt reichen um BigWU's in der Deadline zu falten, werden wohl die 100kPPD drin sein.

Bei normalen WU waren mit den E5645 um die 53kPPD's drinn > durch die 200MHz mehr Takt werden die L5639 wohl in die Region um die 60kPPD kommen.

Falls du ne kleine Übersicht über unsere Team-Server brauchst: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...-sammelthread-der-serverwahn.html#post3703926
Hier eine Übersicht was die einzelnen CPU-Gespanne erfalten: http://www.foldingstats.eu/index.php?seite=cpu_vergleich

Sofern man das System nicht sehr günstig bekommt, sprich günstiger als ne leistungsstarke Graka, uninteressant.


----------



## Amigafan (26. August 2013)

*Wichtige Info für Alle:*

Die "Lebensdauer" der Cores 11 (nVidia G80-GPU) und 78 (Singlethread CPU, ehemals Uniprozessor)

In seinem Blog weist Prof. Vijay Pande darauf hin, dass eine "Triebfeder" von FAH die permanente Fokussierung auf neue wissenschaftliche Lösungsansätze gewesen sei.
Dieses zeige sich in Form neuer Cores.
Das Problem dabei:
Gesteigerte Hardwareanforderungen, welche ältere Hardware nicht mehr erfüllen könne.
Man versuche zwar, ältere Hardware solange als möglich zu nutzen, aber es käme der Zeitpunkt, an dem die ältern Cores keinen Beitrag mehr zur Forschung leisten könnten.
Dieses sei der Lauf der Dinge und träfe zuallererst Core11 und 78.
Der Zeitpunkt des Endes sei noch nicht absehbar, man wolle aber daran erinnern und rechtzeitig detaillierter informieren.

Die Quelle: Folding@home: Reminder about aging cores (eg Core11, Core78)


----------



## Wambofisch (26. August 2013)

Eieiei Was da manche ausfahren :O

Danke für die Links.
Und danke für die Info, Amigafan.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (26. August 2013)

Wie lange dauern eigentlich die Wartungsarbeiten? Hab ne WU hier die will gerne nach Hause.


----------



## Amigafan (26. August 2013)

Ich auch - das Dumme ist, dass ich den Großteil der Punkte verliere . . .  

Wielange sich diese Arbeiten hinziehen weiß ich leider auch nicht - hab noch keine Info gesehen . . .  



Edit:

Hurra  - meine seit über einer Stunde fertige WU ist nach den x-ten Uploadversuch endlich vom Server akzeptiert worden - mit etwa 2,3K Punkteverlust . . . 
Aber die Zuweisung einer neuen WU klappt noch nicht


----------



## Bumblebee (26. August 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Hurra  - meine seit über einer Stunde fertige WU ist nach den x-ten Uploadversuch endlich vom Server akzeptiert worden - mit etwa 2,3K Punkteverlust . . .
> Aber die Zuweisung einer neuen WU klappt noch nicht


 
Ist halt einfach sch... ade wenn "*certain key systems will be down for a few hours*" genau *DIE* sind die mir Arbeit geben
Viele meiner Systeme sind am gähnen vor Langeweile


----------



## Wambofisch (26. August 2013)

Würde es was bringen eine gtx260 und eine gtx280 in einem pc falten zu lassen? 
Hab die beiden gerade übrig aus Resteverwertung.


----------



## Bumblebee (26. August 2013)

Wambofisch schrieb:


> Würde es was bringen eine gtx260 und eine gtx280 in einem pc falten zu lassen?
> Hab die beiden gerade übrig aus Resteverwertung.



Jein ...

Das bringt noch ein paar Punkte
Aber
Einerseits ist das zu beachten http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...-folding-home-thread-ii-2617.html#post5591661
Andererseits sind es wirklich nicht viele Punkte bei ordentlich hohem Stromverbrauch


----------



## Idefix Windhund (26. August 2013)

Meine WU habe ich nun auch Heim gesendet. Und die WU vom Server, die brauch noch über einen halben Tag.


----------



## Amigafan (26. August 2013)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Jein ...
> 
> Das bringt noch ein paar Punkte
> . . .


 
Garantiert mehr Punkte als meine XFX HD7870 Tahiti LE - die hat sich heute während des Faltens "verabschiedet".  
Sie zeigt jetzt im Bild zwei "schöne" vertikale breite grüne Streifen  - und beim Versuch, den Treiber zu installieren, macht sie die "Grätsche" - kein Bild und hängender PC.  
Da scheint nicht nur der Speicher einen Knacks zu haben . . .  
RMA sollte aber kein Problem darstellen - die hatte ich mal ge-zuckt ähh zackt.


----------



## Bumblebee (26. August 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Garantiert mehr Punkte als meine XFX HD7870 Tahiti LE - die hat sich heute während des Faltens "verabschiedet".


 
Ja, das tut weh
Momentan verlierst du zwar nix - die Server sind immer noch "away" 
Aber trotzdem...


----------



## Amigafan (27. August 2013)

Laut PG dürfte bald alles wieder laufen . . . 

Quelle: Folding@home: UPDATE: Planned server room maintenance: Monday, August 26


----------



## Amigafan (27. August 2013)

Es gibt nichts, was es nicht gibt . . . 

Jeder von Euch hat von der Möglichkeit des Übertaktens von CPU und GPU gehört oder schon selber praktiziert.
Manche übertakten sogar ihren Monitor.
Aber übertakten einer SSD?  

Ein Märchen? - Keineswegs, wie uns dieser Artikel zeigt: 

Overclock your SSD - Intel makes a promise  


Edit:

Die Server laufen wieder (incl. Stats-Server), aber einige Fehler müssen noch beseitigt werden:

Quelle:
http://folding.typepad.com/news/201...server-room-maintenance-monday-august-26.html
http://folding.typepad.com/news/201...server-room-maintenance-monday-august-26.html


----------



## Idefix Windhund (27. August 2013)

Oh man Welt. Ich gehe mich nun auch Übertakten, Kaffee (die starke Marke), vor dem PC Energie Trink (Literweise), Hardstyle/ Happy Hardcore Musik (so 180BpM), ... und ich sehe wie der TFT Monitor 60 mal in der Sekunde das Bild aufbaut 

Gab es nicht schon so Helden die im Fernsehen, HDD Rekordern, ... die CPU übertakten? Dagegen wirkt die SSD ja noch "logisch/ normal".


----------



## Wambofisch (27. August 2013)

Manche übertakten sicher auch Mäuse oder Tastaturen...Der buchstabe ist schon aufm Monitor zu sehen und man hat gerade erst dran gedacht den zu drücken^^


----------



## acer86 (27. August 2013)

Gab es nicht mal von EVGA Netzteile die man Übertakten kan?

Bei den Samsung SSD´s z.b. werden ja ARM  3 Kern Cpu´s auf Cortex-R4 Basis verwendet die mit 300Mhz getaktet werden dazu kommt noch 512Mb DDR2 Ram, wen man es schafft den Cpu und den Ram zu übertakten sollte es schon noch etwas mehr Schreib und Lese Power bringen allerdings wird man das nur im Benchmark merken, den man merkt schon kein unterschied zwischen der Basic und der Pro Version im Alltag.

na  ja ich geh jetzt mal das Steuergerät von mein Auto Übertakten damit ich schneller zur Arbeit komme


----------



## wolf7 (27. August 2013)

Satz mit X, am Netzteil liegts nicht. so ein mist... Ram hab ich auch eben ausgeschlossen, egal wie viele Rigel drin sind, er startet nicht. (auch ganz ohne Ram kommt keine andere Reaktion), Bios Batterie ist auch okay. Bleibt net mehr viel übrig nech und das was übrig bleibt, gleicht einem Totalschaden... Jemand ne Idee, wie ich die CPU ausschließen kann, ohne eine Austausch CPU? Was mich weiterhin wundert, ist die Tatsache, dass ich den PC durch langes drücken des Ein/Ausschalters einfach nicht ausschalten kann. Beim Einschalten drehen sich ja auch die Lüfter, welches Gerät ist denn dafür verantwortlich, dass der PC nach dem 3-5s drücken des Ein/Ausschalters aus geht?

edit: wenn ich mir nen neuen PC hole, was meint ihr, wie viel schneller ist der i7 4770 (ohne k) als der i5 4670k? dem i5 fehlt ja das Hyperthreading und bisschen Cache. Übertakten möchte ich eh nicht großartig.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (27. August 2013)

Das Mainboard macht das mit den 3 - 5s sofort aus. Den da ist auch der Taster angeschlossen  Und Boards starten auch ohne alles, man sieht eben je nach Board nichts. Bei teuren OC Boards geht noch eine Weihnachtsbaumbeleuchtung an, da sieht man es. Und ausschalten geht immer, auch wenn nichts auf dem Board steckt. 

Wie kann man eine tote CPU testen ... ohne eine andere CPU/ Testmotherboard ... gar nicht 

Zu den Prozessoren --> Google


----------



## wolf7 (27. August 2013)

Idefix Windhund schrieb:


> Das Mainboard macht das mit den 3 - 5s sofort aus. Den da ist auch der Taster angeschlossen  Und Boards starten auch ohne alles, man sieht eben je nach Board nichts. Bei teuren OC Boards geht noch eine Weihnachtsbaumbeleuchtung an, da sieht man es. Und ausschalten geht immer, auch wenn nichts auf dem Board steckt.
> 
> Wie kann man eine tote CPU testen ... ohne eine andere CPU/ Testmotherboard ... gar nicht
> 
> Zu den Prozessoren --> Google


 
mir gings jetzt im Speziellen um die Falt Leistung, ob der Unterschied zwischen 4 oder 8 threads groß ist.

An dem Mainboard leuchten 2 bis 3 Leds. die 1-2 am LAN Port und dann noch die, dass Strom da ist. Mehr hat das Teil auch nicht. Ich begreifs aber trotzdem net, wieso kann ich das Teil einschalten, aber nicht wieder ausschalten, ohne den Netzteil Schalter betätigen zu müssen...


----------



## Wambofisch (27. August 2013)

Das mit dem nicht ausschalten können hatte ich auch mal.
Ich hab daraufhin alles ausgebaut und wieder eingebaut dann gings. Hab ich gleich zum reinigen der Lüfter mit genutzt.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (27. August 2013)

DAS ist dann eine gute, berechtigte Frage. Normal konnten das selbst Boards von Anno Pentium 2/ 3 
Zu deiner Prozessorfrage, mehr ist mehr  Ich weiß, ist sehr oberflächlich betrachtet. Ich merke gerade die Unterschiede zwischen 2x Xeon 5060 3,2GHz 8 Threads zusammen, u. i7 920 @ 3,2GHz bei Turbo. Aber der i5 und i7 sind ja entweder Haswell oder Yvi oder Ivy.


----------



## wolf7 (27. August 2013)

Wambofisch schrieb:


> Das mit dem nicht ausschalten können hatte ich auch mal.
> Ich hab daraufhin alles ausgebaut und wieder eingebaut dann gings. Hab ich gleich zum reinigen der Lüfter mit genutzt.


 
das einzige, was ich noch net ab hatte, ist die CPU. Aber so lang hab ich den CPU Kühler eig noch gar net von daher ist es gar nicht so lange her, dass die CPU runter war. 

zur CPU: ist halt die Frage ob mir 4 virtuelle Threads durchs Hyperthreading 60€ wert sind


----------



## Idefix Windhund (27. August 2013)

Und was sagt das? Wenn die CPU hin ist, kann da auch ein Wasserkühler drauf sitzen  Oder ein massiver goldener Top Down Kühler.


----------



## wolf7 (27. August 2013)

Idefix Windhund schrieb:


> Und was sagt das? Wenn die CPU hin ist, kann da auch ein Wasserkühler drauf sitzen  Oder ein massiver goldener Top Down Kühler.



Es ging darum, was ich noch nicht ausgebaut habe und das ist die CPU. ach eig is fast egal, ob jetzt die cpu oder das mainboard hin ist. Wenns das board wäre AM2+ wird praktisch net mehr verkauft und bei AM3 und höher müsste ich auch den ram austauschen. Und wenn die CPU hinüber wäre, würde ich mir sicher keine neue von AMD kaufen. Die CPU ist ansonsten wohl eh, abgesehen von den Platten, das wertvollste in dem Rechner.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (27. August 2013)

Wenn ich an meinen neuen Wunsch PC denke, ja ... CPU wird mal wieder eines der teuersten Bauteile


----------



## ProfBoom (27. August 2013)

Ist zwar schon eine Weile alt, aber vielleicht hilft dir das:


Wolvie schrieb:


> @ProfBoom:
> ein i7-2600 (8 Threads @ 3,4Ghz) machst so um die 22-24k PPD, ein i5-2500 (4 Threads @3,4Ghz) macht (soweit ich weiß) 16-18k PPD.


----------



## Amigafan (28. August 2013)

Der Stanford-Stats-Server ist im Augenblick nicht erreichbar - vielleicht "Nachwirkungen" der Wartungsarbeiten.

Denn noch läuft zumindest 1 Server nicht - derjenige, der für Core11-WU´s (Pre-Fermi bzw. G80) zuständig ist.

Quelle:Folding@home: UPDATE 4: Planned server room maintenance: Monday, August 26


----------



## wolf7 (28. August 2013)

hab mir den i7 geholt^^ wird Weihnachten eben nur noch ne zusätzliche ordentliche Graka gekauft und kein ganzer neuer Rechner.


----------



## Amigafan (28. August 2013)

*@wolf7*

Glückwunsch zu Deiner Entscheidung (aber welcher ist es?). 
Solange  Du keine extra Grafikkarte hast, rate ich Dir, den I7 unter Linux  (Ubuntu oder Mint) falten zu lassen - dann erreichst Du z. B. bei 4GHz  bereits bis zu 35K PPD, z. B. Projekt 7521.
Einzige Vorraussetzung: Das verwendete Mobo kann die iGPU des i7 nutzen . . .


----------



## wolf7 (28. August 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> *@wolf7*
> 
> Glückwunsch zu Deiner Entscheidung (aber welcher ist es?).
> Solange  Du keine extra Grafikkarte hast, rate ich Dir, den I7 unter Linux  (Ubuntu oder Mint) falten zu lassen - dann erreichst Du z. B. bei 4GHz  bereits bis zu 35K PPD, z. B. Projekt 7521.
> Einzige Vorraussetzung: Das verwendete Mobo kann die iGPU des i7 nutzen . . .


 
den i7 4770. Ich hoffs, doch, dass es das kann (hat nen integrierten HDMI Ausgang, also bin ich einfach mal frech davon ausgegangen). Unter Linux falten weiß i net und übertakten wird net drin sein, mangels Kühlung (werde meinen NH-L12 weiter nutzen), deswegen hab ich mir auch die 30€ für den i7 4770k gespart. Nach den ganzen Ausfällen läuft der Stock.  Nen neues (größeres) Gehäuse kommt erst im Dezember.

edit: gerade geguckt, der Z87 Chipsatz des boards unterstützt die integrierte igpu.


----------



## Amigafan (28. August 2013)

Der NH-L12 ist leistungsfähig genug, den 4770 auf "Temperatur" zu halten.
Außerdem gehe ich davon aus, dass Du 4GHz locker ohne Spannungserhöhung erreichst, da der Turbo bereits bis 3,9GHz geht.
Teste es aus und beobachte mal die sich ergebenden Temperaturen.


----------



## wolf7 (28. August 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Der NH-L12 ist leistungsfähig genug, den 4770 auf "Temperatur" zu halten.
> Außerdem gehe ich davon aus, dass Du 4GHz locker ohne Spannungserhöhung erreichst, da der Turbo bereits bis 3,9GHz geht.
> Teste es aus und beobachte mal die sich ergebenden Temperaturen.


 
erst mal muss er ja eh da sein


----------



## wolf7 (3. September 2013)

so meine Hardware ist heute gekommen, mal schauen, wann ich Zeit zum Einbauen finde... aber wtf entweder habe ich eine absolut beschissene Bank oder HoH war mal mega schnell, hab das Geld am Mittwoch Nachmittag bzw. Abend überwiesen und die haben das erst gestern registriert... (per Vorkasse bestellt)


----------



## Wambofisch (4. September 2013)

Ich hab gerade F@H angemacht und wollte paar Punkte machen, warum steht denn bei PPD nur werte wie 30k, bei mienem System? Sonst eigentlich immer 180-200k PPD.

die karten haben Core17 und falten, aber die eine karte 20k, die andere 6k und der CPU 1k...
Bisschen wenig? Hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## ProfBoom (4. September 2013)

Ich glaube, es wäre am besten wenn du ein Logfile postest. Mit spoiler tags drumherrum.


----------



## Wambofisch (4. September 2013)

Hier der Log: 
momentan 47k ppd.


Spoiler



*********************** Log Started 2013-09-04T13:14:43Z ***********************
13:14:43:************************* Folding@home Client *************************
13:14:43:      Website: Folding@home
13:14:43:    Copyright: (c) 2009-2013 Stanford University
13:14:43:       Author: Joseph Coffland <joseph@cauldrondevelopment.com>
13:14:43:         Args: 
13:14:43:       Config: C:/smp/config.xml
13:14:43:******************************** Build ********************************
13:14:43:      Version: 7.3.6
13:14:43:         Date: Feb 18 2013
13:14:43:         Time: 15:25:17
13:14:43:      SVN Rev: 3923
13:14:43:       Branch: fah/trunk/client
13:14:43:     Compiler: Intel(R) C++ MSVC 1500 mode 1200
13:14:43:      Options: /TP /nologo /EHa /Qdiag-disable:4297,4103,1786,279 /Ox -arch:SSE
13:14:43:               /QaxSSE2,SSE3,SSSE3,SSE4.1,SSE4.2 /Qopenmp /Qrestrict /MT /Qmkl
13:14:43:     Platform: win32 XP
13:14:43:         Bits: 32
13:14:43:         Mode: Release
13:14:43:******************************* System ********************************
13:14:43:          CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770K CPU @ 3.50GHz
13:14:43:       CPU ID: GenuineIntel Family 6 Model 58 Stepping 9
13:14:43:         CPUs: 8
13:14:43:       Memory: 7.95GiB
13:14:43:  Free Memory: 6.58GiB
13:14:43:      Threads: WINDOWS_THREADS
13:14:43:  Has Battery: false
13:14:43:   On Battery: false
13:14:43:   UTC offset: 2
13:14:43:          PID: 4936
13:14:43:          CWD: C:/smp
13:14:43:           OS: Windows 7 Ultimate
13:14:43:      OS Arch: AMD64
13:14:43:         GPUs: 2
13:14:43:        GPU 0: NVIDIA:3 GK104 [GeForce GTX 770]
13:14:43:        GPU 1: NVIDIA:3 GK104 [GeForce GTX 770]
13:14:43:         CUDA: 3.0
13:14:43:  CUDA Driver: 5050
13:14:43:Win32 Service: false
13:14:43:***********************************************************************
13:14:43:<config>
13:14:43:  <!-- Folding Slot Configuration -->
13:14:43:  <power v='off'/>
13:14:43:
13:14:43:  <!-- Network -->
13:14:43:  <proxy v=':8080'/>
13:14:43:
13:14:43:  <!-- User Information -->
13:14:43:  <passkey v='********************************'/>
13:14:43:  <team v='70335'/>
13:14:43:  <user v='Zedd'/>
13:14:43:
13:14:43:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
13:14:43:  <slot id='0' type='GPU'>
13:14:43:    <client-type v='advanced'/>
13:14:43:  </slot>
13:14:43:  <slot id='1' type='GPU'>
13:14:43:    <client-type v='advanced'/>
13:14:43:  </slot>
13:14:43:  <slot id='2' type='CPU'>
13:14:43:    <cpus v='6'/>
13:14:43:  </slot>
13:14:43:</config>
13:14:43:Trying to access database...
13:14:43:Successfully acquired database lock
13:14:43:Enabled folding slot 00: PAUSED gpu:0:GK104 [GeForce GTX 770] (paused)
13:14:43:Enabled folding slot 01: PAUSED gpu:1:GK104 [GeForce GTX 770] (paused)
13:14:43:Enabled folding slot 02: PAUSED cpu:6 (paused)
16:32:15:WU03:FS01:Starting
16:32:15:WU03:FS01:Running FahCore: C:\smp/FAHCoreWrapper.exe C:/smp/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_17.fah/FahCore_17.exe -dir 03 -suffix 01 -version 703 -lifeline 4936 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 1 -gpu-vendor nvidia
16:32:15:WU03:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 6908
16:32:15:WU03:FS01:Core PID:6628
16:32:15:WU03:FS01:FahCore 0x17 started
16:32:15:WU00:FS00:Starting
16:32:15:WU00:FS00:Running FahCore: C:\smp/FAHCoreWrapper.exe C:/smp/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_17.fah/FahCore_17.exe -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 703 -lifeline 4936 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia
16:32:15:WU00:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 1928
16:32:15:WU00:FS00:Core PID:8068
16:32:15:WU00:FS00:FahCore 0x17 started
16:32:15:WU02:FS02:Starting
16:32:15:WU02:FS02:Running FahCore: C:\smp/FAHCoreWrapper.exe C:/smp/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/Core_a3.fah/FahCore_a3.exe -dir 02 -suffix 01 -version 703 -lifeline 4936 -checkpoint 15 -np 6
16:32:15:WU02:FS02:Started FahCore on PID 6632
16:32:15:WU02:FS02:Core PID:7240
16:32:15:WU02:FS02:FahCore 0xa3 started
16:32:15:WU03:FS01:0x17:*********************** Log Started 2013-09-04T16:32:15Z ***********************
16:32:15:WU03:FS01:0x17roject: 8900 (Run 167, Clone 3, Gen 0)
16:32:15:WU03:FS01:0x17:Unit: 0x00000001028c126651a64bb60cbeef7f
16:32:15:WU03:FS01:0x17:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
16:32:15:WU03:FS01:0x17:Machine: 1
16:32:15:WU03:FS01:0x17igital signatures verified
16:32:15:WU03:FS01:0x17:  Found a checkpoint file
16:32:16:WU00:FS00:0x17:*********************** Log Started 2013-09-04T16:32:15Z ***********************
16:32:16:WU00:FS00:0x17roject: 8900 (Run 337, Clone 1, Gen 39)
16:32:16:WU00:FS00:0x17:Unit: 0x0000003a028c126651a671909f7a4a71
16:32:16:WU00:FS00:0x17:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
16:32:16:WU00:FS00:0x17:Machine: 0
16:32:16:WU00:FS00:0x17igital signatures verified
16:32:16:WU00:FS00:0x17:  Found a checkpoint file
16:32:16:WU02:FS02:0xa3:
16:32:16:WU02:FS02:0xa3:*------------------------------*
16:32:16:WU02:FS02:0xa3:Folding@Home Gromacs SMP Core
16:32:16:WU02:FS02:0xa3:Version 2.27 (Dec. 15, 2010)
16:32:16:WU02:FS02:0xa3:
16:32:16:WU02:FS02:0xa3reparing to commence simulation
16:32:16:WU02:FS02:0xa3:- Looking at optimizations...
16:32:16:WU02:FS02:0xa3:- Files status OK
16:32:16:WU02:FS02:0xa3:- Expanded 2167943 -> 3131648 (decompressed 144.4 percent)
16:32:16:WU02:FS02:0xa3:Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=2167943 data_size=3131648, decompressed_data_size=3131648 diff=0
16:32:16:WU02:FS02:0xa3:- Digital signature verified
16:32:16:WU02:FS02:0xa3:
16:32:16:WU02:FS02:0xa3roject: 7515 (Run 0, Clone 195, Gen 176)
16:32:16:WU02:FS02:0xa3:
16:32:16:WU02:FS02:0xa3:Assembly optimizations on if available.
16:32:16:WU02:FS02:0xa3:Entering M.D.
16:32:22:WU02:FS02:0xa3:Using Gromacs checkpoints
16:32:22:WU02:FS02:0xa3:Mapping NT from 6 to 6 
16:32:22:WU02:FS02:0xa3:Resuming from checkpoint
16:32:22:WU02:FS02:0xa3:Verified 02/wudata_01.log
16:32:22:WU02:FS02:0xa3:Verified 02/wudata_01.trr
16:32:22:WU02:FS02:0xa3:Verified 02/wudata_01.xtc
16:32:22:WU02:FS02:0xa3:Verified 02/wudata_01.edr
16:32:22:WU02:FS02:0xa3:Completed 376920 out of 500000 steps  (75%)
16:33:16:Removing old file 'configs/config-20130821-132758.xml'
16:33:16:Saving configuration to config.xml
16:33:16:<config>
16:33:16:  <!-- Folding Slot Configuration -->
16:33:16:  <power v='full'/>
16:33:16:
16:33:16:  <!-- Network -->
16:33:16:  <proxy v=':8080'/>
16:33:16:
16:33:16:  <!-- User Information -->
16:33:16:  <passkey v='********************************'/>
16:33:16:  <team v='70335'/>
16:33:16:  <user v='Zedd'/>
16:33:16:
16:33:16:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
16:33:16:  <slot id='0' type='GPU'>
16:33:16:    <client-type v='advanced'/>
16:33:16:  </slot>
16:33:16:  <slot id='1' type='GPU'>
16:33:16:    <client-type v='advanced'/>
16:33:16:  </slot>
16:33:16:  <slot id='2' type='CPU'>
16:33:16:    <cpus v='6'/>
16:33:16:  </slot>
16:33:16:</config>
16:35:09:WU03:FS01:0x17:Completed 1350000 out of 2500000 steps (54%)
16:35:15:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 250000 out of 2500000 steps (10%)
16:36:06:WU02:FS02:0xa3:Completed 380000 out of 500000 steps  (76%)
16:39:56:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 275000 out of 2500000 steps (11%)
16:39:57:WU03:FS01:0x17:Completed 1375000 out of 2500000 steps (55%)
16:41:43:WU02:FS02:0xa3:Completed 385000 out of 500000 steps  (77%)
16:44:18:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 300000 out of 2500000 steps (12%)
16:44:24:WU03:FS01:0x17:Completed 1400000 out of 2500000 steps (56%)
16:47:17:WU02:FS02:0xa3:Completed 390000 out of 500000 steps  (78%)
16:49:01:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 325000 out of 2500000 steps (13%)
16:49:12:WU03:FS01:0x17:Completed 1425000 out of 2500000 steps (57%)
16:53:05:WU02:FS02:0xa3:Completed 395000 out of 500000 steps  (79%)
16:53:30:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 350000 out of 2500000 steps (14%)
16:53:42:WU03:FS01:0x17:Completed 1450000 out of 2500000 steps (58%)
16:58:20:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 375000 out of 2500000 steps (15%)
16:58:34:WU03:FS01:0x17:Completed 1475000 out of 2500000 steps (59%)
16:59:23:WU02:FS02:0xa3:Completed 400000 out of 500000 steps  (80%)
17:02:47:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 400000 out of 2500000 steps (16%)
17:03:08:WU03:FS01:0x17:Completed 1500000 out of 2500000 steps (60%)
17:05:29:WU02:FS02:0xa3:Completed 405000 out of 500000 steps  (81%)
17:07:36:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 425000 out of 2500000 steps (17%)
17:07:59:WU03:FS01:0x17:Completed 1525000 out of 2500000 steps (61%)
17:10:38:FS00:Shutting core down
17:10:38:FS01:Shutting core down
17:10:38:WU03:FS01:0x17:WARNING:Console control signal 1 on PID 6628
17:10:38:WU03:FS01:0x17:Exiting, please wait. . .
17:10:38:WU03:FS01:0x17:Folding@home Core Shutdown: INTERRUPTED
17:10:38:WU00:FS00:0x17:WARNING:Console control signal 1 on PID 8068
17:10:38:WU00:FS00:0x17:Exiting, please wait. . .
17:10:38:WU00:FS00:0x17:Folding@home Core Shutdown: INTERRUPTED
17:10:39:WU03:FS01:FahCore returned: INTERRUPTED (102 = 0x66)
17:10:39:WU00:FS00:FahCore returned: INTERRUPTED (102 = 0x66)
17:10:40:FS02:Shutting core down
17:10:41:WU02:FS02:0xa3:Client no longer detected. Shutting down core 
17:10:41:WU02:FS02:0xa3:
17:10:41:WU02:FS02:0xa3:Folding@home Core Shutdown: CLIENT_DIED
17:10:41:WU02:FS02:FahCore returned: INTERRUPTED (102 = 0x66)
17:11:41:Removing old file 'configs/config-20130821-133028.xml'
17:11:41:Saving configuration to config.xml
17:11:41:<config>
17:11:41:  <!-- Folding Slot Configuration -->
17:11:41:  <power v='off'/>
17:11:41:
17:11:41:  <!-- Network -->
17:11:41:  <proxy v=':8080'/>
17:11:41:
17:11:41:  <!-- User Information -->
17:11:41:  <passkey v='********************************'/>
17:11:41:  <team v='70335'/>
17:11:41:  <user v='Zedd'/>
17:11:41:
17:11:41:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
17:11:41:  <slot id='0' type='GPU'>
17:11:41:    <client-type v='advanced'/>
17:11:41:  </slot>
17:11:41:  <slot id='1' type='GPU'>
17:11:41:    <client-type v='advanced'/>
17:11:41:  </slot>
17:11:41:  <slot id='2' type='CPU'>
17:11:41:    <cpus v='6'/>
17:11:41:  </slot>
17:11:41:</config>
18:34:16:WU03:FS01:Starting
18:34:16:WU03:FS01:Running FahCore: C:\smp/FAHCoreWrapper.exe C:/smp/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_17.fah/FahCore_17.exe -dir 03 -suffix 01 -version 703 -lifeline 4936 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 1 -gpu-vendor nvidia
18:34:16:WU03:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 2612
18:34:16:WU03:FS01:Core PID:8496
18:34:16:WU03:FS01:FahCore 0x17 started
18:34:16:WU00:FS00:Starting
18:34:16:WU00:FS00:Running FahCore: C:\smp/FAHCoreWrapper.exe C:/smp/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_17.fah/FahCore_17.exe -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 703 -lifeline 4936 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia
18:34:16:WU00:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 968
18:34:16:WU00:FS00:Core PID:9148
18:34:16:WU00:FS00:FahCore 0x17 started
18:34:16:WU02:FS02:Starting
18:34:16:WU02:FS02:Running FahCore: C:\smp/FAHCoreWrapper.exe C:/smp/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/Core_a3.fah/FahCore_a3.exe -dir 02 -suffix 01 -version 703 -lifeline 4936 -checkpoint 15 -np 6
18:34:16:WU02:FS02:Started FahCore on PID 3908
18:34:16:WU02:FS02:Core PID:6632
18:34:16:WU02:FS02:FahCore 0xa3 started
18:34:16:WU03:FS01:0x17:*********************** Log Started 2013-09-04T18:34:16Z ***********************
18:34:16:WU03:FS01:0x17roject: 8900 (Run 167, Clone 3, Gen 0)
18:34:16:WU03:FS01:0x17:Unit: 0x00000001028c126651a64bb60cbeef7f
18:34:16:WU03:FS01:0x17:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
18:34:16:WU03:FS01:0x17:Machine: 1
18:34:16:WU03:FS01:0x17igital signatures verified
18:34:16:WU03:FS01:0x17:  Found a checkpoint file
18:34:16:WU00:FS00:0x17:*********************** Log Started 2013-09-04T18:34:16Z ***********************
18:34:16:WU00:FS00:0x17roject: 8900 (Run 337, Clone 1, Gen 39)
18:34:16:WU00:FS00:0x17:Unit: 0x0000003a028c126651a671909f7a4a71
18:34:16:WU00:FS00:0x17:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
18:34:16:WU00:FS00:0x17:Machine: 0
18:34:16:WU00:FS00:0x17igital signatures verified
18:34:16:WU00:FS00:0x17:  Found a checkpoint file
18:34:16:WU02:FS02:0xa3:
18:34:16:WU02:FS02:0xa3:*------------------------------*
18:34:16:WU02:FS02:0xa3:Folding@Home Gromacs SMP Core
18:34:16:WU02:FS02:0xa3:Version 2.27 (Dec. 15, 2010)
18:34:16:WU02:FS02:0xa3:
18:34:16:WU02:FS02:0xa3reparing to commence simulation
18:34:16:WU02:FS02:0xa3:- Looking at optimizations...
18:34:16:WU02:FS02:0xa3:- Files status OK
18:34:16:WU02:FS02:0xa3:- Expanded 2167943 -> 3131648 (decompressed 144.4 percent)
18:34:16:WU02:FS02:0xa3:Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=2167943 data_size=3131648, decompressed_data_size=3131648 diff=0
18:34:16:WU02:FS02:0xa3:- Digital signature verified
18:34:16:WU02:FS02:0xa3:
18:34:16:WU02:FS02:0xa3roject: 7515 (Run 0, Clone 195, Gen 176)
18:34:16:WU02:FS02:0xa3:
18:34:16:WU02:FS02:0xa3:Assembly optimizations on if available.
18:34:16:WU02:FS02:0xa3:Entering M.D.
18:34:22:WU02:FS02:0xa3:Using Gromacs checkpoints
18:34:22:WU02:FS02:0xa3:Mapping NT from 6 to 6 
18:34:23:WU02:FS02:0xa3:Resuming from checkpoint
18:34:23:WU02:FS02:0xa3:Verified 02/wudata_01.log
18:34:23:WU02:FS02:0xa3:Verified 02/wudata_01.trr
18:34:23:WU02:FS02:0xa3:Verified 02/wudata_01.xtc
18:34:23:WU02:FS02:0xa3:Verified 02/wudata_01.edr
18:34:23:WU02:FS02:0xa3:Completed 402650 out of 500000 steps  (80%)
18:37:07:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 400000 out of 2500000 steps (16%)
18:37:07:WU02:FS02:0xa3:Completed 405000 out of 500000 steps  (81%)
18:37:21:WU03:FS01:0x17:Completed 1500000 out of 2500000 steps (60%)
18:41:53:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 425000 out of 2500000 steps (17%)
18:42:15:WU03:FS01:0x17:Completed 1525000 out of 2500000 steps (61%)
18:42:46:WU02:FS02:0xa3:Completed 410000 out of 500000 steps  (82%)
18:46:24:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 450000 out of 2500000 steps (18%)
18:46:51:WU03:FS01:0x17:Completed 1550000 out of 2500000 steps (62%)
18:48:26:WU02:FS02:0xa3:Completed 415000 out of 500000 steps  (83%)
18:50:53:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 475000 out of 2500000 steps (19%)
18:51:29:WU03:FS01:0x17:Completed 1575000 out of 2500000 steps (63%)
18:54:49:WU02:FS02:0xa3:Completed 420000 out of 500000 steps  (84%)
18:55:18:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 500000 out of 2500000 steps (20%)
18:55:49:WU03:FS01:0x17:Completed 1600000 out of 2500000 steps (64%)
18:59:54:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 525000 out of 2500000 steps (21%)
19:00:29:WU03:FS01:0x17:Completed 1625000 out of 2500000 steps (65%)
19:01:34:WU02:FS02:0xa3:Completed 425000 out of 500000 steps  (85%)
19:04:04:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 550000 out of 2500000 steps (22%)
19:04:46:WU03:FS01:0x17:Completed 1650000 out of 2500000 steps (66%)
19:07:10:WU02:FS02:0xa3:Completed 430000 out of 500000 steps  (86%)
19:08:32:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 575000 out of 2500000 steps (23%)
19:09:22:WU03:FS01:0x17:Completed 1675000 out of 2500000 steps (67%)
19:12:54:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 600000 out of 2500000 steps (24%)
19:13:02:WU02:FS02:0xa3:Completed 435000 out of 500000 steps  (87%)
19:13:41:WU03:FS01:0x17:Completed 1700000 out of 2500000 steps (68%)
******************************* Date: 2013-09-04 *******************************
19:17:22:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 625000 out of 2500000 steps (25%)
19:18:17:WU03:FS01:0x17:Completed 1725000 out of 2500000 steps (69%)
19:18:37:WU02:FS02:0xa3:Completed 440000 out of 500000 steps  (88%)
19:21:31:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 650000 out of 2500000 steps (26%)
19:22:35:WU03:FS01:0x17:Completed 1750000 out of 2500000 steps (70%)
19:24:12:WU02:FS02:0xa3:Completed 445000 out of 500000 steps  (89%)
19:26:00:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 675000 out of 2500000 steps (27%)
19:27:13:WU03:FS01:0x17:Completed 1775000 out of 2500000 steps (71%)
19:29:47:WU02:FS02:0xa3:Completed 450000 out of 500000 steps  (90%)
19:30:09:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 700000 out of 2500000 steps (28%)
19:31:31:WU03:FS01:0x17:Completed 1800000 out of 2500000 steps (72%)
19:34:38:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 725000 out of 2500000 steps (29%)
19:35:23:WU02:FS02:0xa3:Completed 455000 out of 500000 steps  (91%)
19:36:10:WU03:FS01:0x17:Completed 1825000 out of 2500000 steps (73%)
19:38:48:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 750000 out of 2500000 steps (30%)
19:40:28:WU03:FS01:0x17:Completed 1850000 out of 2500000 steps (74%)
19:41:01:WU02:FS02:0xa3:Completed 460000 out of 500000 steps  (92%)
19:43:16:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 775000 out of 2500000 steps (31%)


----------



## mattinator (4. September 2013)

Wenn Du zwischendurch (längere) Folding-Pausen einlegst, "schmilzt" natürlich der Bonus. Je länger die Pausen, desto kleiner der Bonus (quadratisch !).


----------



## Amigafan (4. September 2013)

*@Wambofisch
*

Alle  derzeit berechneten WU´s sind bereits vor dem Pausieren angefangen  worden - und wie es aussieht, erhälst Du für die GPU-WU´s keinen QRB  mehr (Vermutung meinerseits), sondern nur noch für die CPU-WU.

Mein Tipp:
Beende  die WU´s mit "Finish" rechtzeitig vor dem geplanten Pausieren und lasse  den Rechner lieber eine Stunde ohne Falten, alsdass Du neue WU´s  beginnst und diese kurze Zeit später pausierst.


----------



## Wambofisch (5. September 2013)

Ah ja naklar ergibt Sinn. Ja ich war im spontanurllaub und wollte den Rechner nicht anlassen. 
Nagut der kann das Wochenende dann durchfalten. Da hab ich dann die 1m voll 

Und die angefangenen wus mach ich noch zuende. 
Hab mal testweise ein Client unter Linux mint 15 eingerichtet und der funktioniert nicht wirklich. Weder cpu noch GPU wollen falten. Die wu ist gedownloadet aber es geht nichts los. 
Das ware schade da ich mit meinem hauptrechner gern auf Linux umsteigen will.


----------



## Amigafan (5. September 2013)

*@Wambofisch*

Zu Mint kann ich Dir - auch wenn es ein Ubuntu-Ableger ist - leider nicht viel sagen (aber hier gibt es einige "Mint-Anhänger").
Auf Ubuntu 13.04 funktioniert das Ganze aber tadellos - vorrausgesetzt, Du installierst für die GPU einen entsprechenden Treiber.
Ich nutzte Forceware 313.xx, der aktuellste Treiber, der mir durch das Treiberpaket "Zusätzliche Treiber" angeboten wurde.

Über das nVidia-XSettings-Programm ist es dann auch möglich, nach einer Ergänzung der Xorg.conf den Lüfter der Grafikkarte manuell zu steuern.

Edit:
Du kannst ja mal das Log posten - vielleicht ist dort der Grund des "Nicht-Faltens" erkennbar.


----------



## Wambofisch (5. September 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> @Wambofisch
> 
> Zu Mint kann ich Dir - auch wenn es ein Ubuntu-Ableger ist - leider nicht viel sagen (aber hier gibt es einige "Mint-Anhänger").
> Auf Ubuntu 13.04 funktioniert das Ganze aber tadellos - vorrausgesetzt, Du installierst für die GPU einen entsprechenden Treiber.
> ...



Das Log Stelle ich dann mal rein. 
Treiber hab ich den aktuEllen nvidia drauf 310.xx.


----------



## mallkuss (5. September 2013)

Also ich hab unter Ubuntu 10.10 den 6.34er Konsolen Klient laufen und falte unter Ubuntu 12.04 core 17 mit eine nvidia karte. Hab auch nen angebotenen neuen Treiber installiert und dann v7. Lief überraschend einfach  ist im autostart und rennt automatisch los allerdings dauert es einige Minuten bis man nen Fortschritt sieht, erstmal bereitet die cpu nur vor... ich falte auch nur gpu auf der kiste...  also evtl bisschen länger warten?


----------



## mattinator (5. September 2013)

Wtf ? Da hat doch der Client aus einem unerfindlichen Grund ein komplett fertig gerechnetes 7811-er Projekt gekickt. Ich poste mal das komplette Log, vllt. kan ja jemand mehr dazu sagen:


Spoiler



05:13:06:WU01:FS00:Starting
05:13:06:WU01:FS00:Running FahCore: \"C:\\Program Files (x86)\\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe\" C:/ProgramData/FAHClient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/beta/Core_17.fah/FahCore_17.exe -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 703 -lifeline 4072 -checkpoint 3 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia -forceasm
05:13:06:WU01:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 6716
05:13:06:WU01:FS00:Core PID:6288
05:13:06:WU01:FS00:FahCore 0x17 started
05:13:06:WU01:FS00:0x17:*********************** Log Started 2013-09-05T05:13:06Z ***********************
05:13:06:WU01:FS00:0x17roject: 7811 (Run 0, Clone 68, Gen 183)
05:13:06:WU01:FS00:0x17:Unit: 0x000000c10a3b1e8651db46cbd8e21a2d
05:13:06:WU01:FS00:0x17:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
05:13:06:WU01:FS00:0x17:Machine: 0
05:13:06:WU01:FS00:0x17:Reading tar file state.xml
05:13:06:WU01:FS00:0x17:Reading tar file system.xml
05:13:07:WU01:FS00:0x17:Reading tar file integrator.xml
05:13:07:WU01:FS00:0x17:Reading tar file core.xml
05:13:07:WU01:FS00:0x17igital signatures verified
05:13:37:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 0 out of 2000000 steps (0%)
05:15:21:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 20000 out of 2000000 steps (1%)
05:16:58:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 40000 out of 2000000 steps (2%)
05:18:43:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 60000 out of 2000000 steps (3%)
05:20:19:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 80000 out of 2000000 steps (4%)
05:21:56:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 100000 out of 2000000 steps (5%)
05:23:41:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 120000 out of 2000000 steps (6%)
05:25:18:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 140000 out of 2000000 steps (7%)
05:27:03:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 160000 out of 2000000 steps (8%)
05:28:40:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 180000 out of 2000000 steps (9%)
05:30:16:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 200000 out of 2000000 steps (10%)
05:32:02:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 220000 out of 2000000 steps (11%)
05:33:38:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 240000 out of 2000000 steps (12%)
05:35:24:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 260000 out of 2000000 steps (13%)
05:37:00:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 280000 out of 2000000 steps (14%)
05:38:37:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 300000 out of 2000000 steps (15%)
05:40:23:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 320000 out of 2000000 steps (16%)
05:41:59:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 340000 out of 2000000 steps (17%)
05:43:44:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 360000 out of 2000000 steps (18%)
05:45:21:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 380000 out of 2000000 steps (19%)
05:46:58:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 400000 out of 2000000 steps (20%)
05:48:43:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 420000 out of 2000000 steps (21%)
05:50:20:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 440000 out of 2000000 steps (22%)
05:52:05:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 460000 out of 2000000 steps (23%)
05:53:41:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 480000 out of 2000000 steps (24%)
05:55:18:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 500000 out of 2000000 steps (25%)
05:57:03:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 520000 out of 2000000 steps (26%)
05:58:40:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 540000 out of 2000000 steps (27%)
06:00:25:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 560000 out of 2000000 steps (28%)
06:02:02:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 580000 out of 2000000 steps (29%)
06:03:39:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 600000 out of 2000000 steps (30%)
06:05:24:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 620000 out of 2000000 steps (31%)
06:07:00:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 640000 out of 2000000 steps (32%)
06:08:46:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 660000 out of 2000000 steps (33%)
06:10:22:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 680000 out of 2000000 steps (34%)
06:11:59:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 700000 out of 2000000 steps (35%)
06:13:44:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 720000 out of 2000000 steps (36%)
06:15:21:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 740000 out of 2000000 steps (37%)
06:17:06:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 760000 out of 2000000 steps (38%)
06:18:43:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 780000 out of 2000000 steps (39%)
06:20:20:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 800000 out of 2000000 steps (40%)
06:22:05:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 820000 out of 2000000 steps (41%)
06:23:42:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 840000 out of 2000000 steps (42%)
06:25:27:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 860000 out of 2000000 steps (43%)
06:27:03:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 880000 out of 2000000 steps (44%)
06:28:40:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 900000 out of 2000000 steps (45%)
06:30:25:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 920000 out of 2000000 steps (46%)
06:32:02:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 940000 out of 2000000 steps (47%)
06:33:47:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 960000 out of 2000000 steps (48%)
06:35:23:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 980000 out of 2000000 steps (49%)
06:37:00:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 1000000 out of 2000000 steps (50%)
06:38:45:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 1020000 out of 2000000 steps (51%)
06:40:22:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 1040000 out of 2000000 steps (52%)
06:42:07:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 1060000 out of 2000000 steps (53%)
06:43:44:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 1080000 out of 2000000 steps (54%)
06:45:20:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 1100000 out of 2000000 steps (55%)
06:47:06:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 1120000 out of 2000000 steps (56%)
06:48:42:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 1140000 out of 2000000 steps (57%)
06:50:28:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 1160000 out of 2000000 steps (58%)
06:52:05:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 1180000 out of 2000000 steps (59%)
06:53:41:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 1200000 out of 2000000 steps (60%)
06:55:26:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 1220000 out of 2000000 steps (61%)
06:57:03:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 1240000 out of 2000000 steps (62%)
06:58:49:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 1260000 out of 2000000 steps (63%)
07:00:25:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 1280000 out of 2000000 steps (64%)
07:02:02:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 1300000 out of 2000000 steps (65%)
07:03:47:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 1320000 out of 2000000 steps (66%)
07:05:24:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 1340000 out of 2000000 steps (67%)
07:07:09:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 1360000 out of 2000000 steps (68%)
07:08:46:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 1380000 out of 2000000 steps (69%)
07:10:23:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 1400000 out of 2000000 steps (70%)
07:12:08:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 1420000 out of 2000000 steps (71%)
07:13:44:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 1440000 out of 2000000 steps (72%)
07:15:30:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 1460000 out of 2000000 steps (73%)
07:17:06:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 1480000 out of 2000000 steps (74%)
07:18:43:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 1500000 out of 2000000 steps (75%)
07:20:29:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 1520000 out of 2000000 steps (76%)
07:22:05:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 1540000 out of 2000000 steps (77%)
07:23:51:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 1560000 out of 2000000 steps (78%)
07:25:27:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 1580000 out of 2000000 steps (79%)
07:27:04:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 1600000 out of 2000000 steps (80%)
07:28:49:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 1620000 out of 2000000 steps (81%)
07:30:26:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 1640000 out of 2000000 steps (82%)
07:32:11:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 1660000 out of 2000000 steps (83%)
07:33:48:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 1680000 out of 2000000 steps (84%)
07:35:25:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 1700000 out of 2000000 steps (85%)
07:37:10:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 1720000 out of 2000000 steps (86%)
07:38:47:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 1740000 out of 2000000 steps (87%)
07:40:32:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 1760000 out of 2000000 steps (88%)
07:42:09:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 1780000 out of 2000000 steps (89%)
07:43:45:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 1800000 out of 2000000 steps (90%)
07:45:31:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 1820000 out of 2000000 steps (91%)
07:47:07:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 1840000 out of 2000000 steps (92%)
07:48:53:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 1860000 out of 2000000 steps (93%)
07:50:29:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 1880000 out of 2000000 steps (94%)
07:52:06:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 1900000 out of 2000000 steps (95%)
07:53:51:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 1920000 out of 2000000 steps (96%)
07:55:28:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 1940000 out of 2000000 steps (97%)
07:57:13:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 1960000 out of 2000000 steps (98%)
07:58:50:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 1980000 out of 2000000 steps (99%)
08:00:27:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 2000000 out of 2000000 steps (100%)
08:00:35:WU01:FS00:0x17:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
08:00:35:WU01:FS00:0x17:Saving result file checkpointState.xml
08:00:36:WU01:FS00:0x17:Saving result file checkpt.crc
08:00:36:WU01:FS00:0x17:Saving result file log.txt
08:00:36:WU01:FS00:0x17:Saving result file positions.xtc
*08:00:37:WU01:FS00:0x17:Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
08:00:37:WARNING:WU01:FS00:FahCore returned: FAILED_1 (0 = 0x0)
08:00:37:WU01:FS00:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:7811 run:0 clone:68 gen:183 core:0x17 unit:0x000000c10a3b1e8651db46cbd8e21a2d
08:00:37:WU01:FS00:Uploading 4.27MiB to 171.64.65.98*
08:00:37:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.98:8080
08:00:43:WU01:FS00:Upload 7.32%
08:00:49:WU01:FS00:Upload 17.57%
08:00:55:WU01:FS00:Upload 27.82%
08:01:01:WU01:FS00:Upload 38.08%
08:01:07:WU01:FS00:Upload 49.79%
08:01:13:WU01:FS00:Upload 60.04%
08:01:19:WU01:FS00:Upload 70.29%
08:01:25:WU01:FS00:Upload 80.54%
08:01:31:WU01:FS00:Upload 90.79%
08:01:40:WU01:FS00:Upload complete
*08:01:40:WU01:FS00:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
08:01:40:WU01:FS00:Cleaning up*



Das abschließende *"xx:xx:xx:WU01:FS00:Final credit estimate, xxxxx.xx points"* fehlt nicht nur im geposteten Auszug, ist auch hier im Log komplett nicht da. Der Fehler ist wohl hier zu suchen, ich kann den Grund alllerdings nicht erkennen:
*08:00:37:WU01:FS00:0x17:Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
08:00:37:WARNING:WU01:FS00:FahCore returned: FAILED_1 (0 = 0x0)
08:00:37:WU01:FS00:Sending  unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:7811 run:0 clone:68  gen:183 core:0x17 unit:0x000000c10a3b1e8651db46cbd8e21a2d
08:00:37:WU01:FS00:Uploading 4.27MiB to 171.64.65.98*


----------



## wolf7 (5. September 2013)

kann mir jemand nen tool empfehlen, mit dem ich zuverlässig den VCore, Temperatur und Taktrate von nem i7 4770 auslesen kann? iwi zeigt mir jedes Programm was anderes an. die Krönung ist die aktuelle cpu-z variante, die mir nen VCore von 1,7 V anzeigt. Wie warm sollte der überhaupt werden dürfen im Dauerbetrieb? weil meiner pendelt bei 3,7GHz und ~65°C rum nach ner halben Stunde falten. allerdings ham die Lüfter noch die Ruhe weg...

Was mir allerdings bisschen Kopfschmerzen bereitet, ist dass das Asus eigene tool, was zum Mainboard dazu war, der Meinung ist die CPU hätte nur 44°C, obwohl zb. gpu-z mir 65°C anzeigt. Und offensichtlich regelt das Board die Lüfter nach der niedrigen Temperatur...


----------



## Idefix Windhund (5. September 2013)

Was gibt es den da alles schönes, außer dein erwähntes CPU-Z:
CoreTemp - Zeigt Temperatur relativ zuverlässig an (Mit Low und High Werte). Spinnt aber ab und zu mit den Taktraten (persönlicher Rekord laut CoreTemp über 16GHz, und nein ich hab das Koma nicht vergessen) VCore zeigt sie nicht an.

Das erwähnte Asus Probe II - Je nach Board stimmen die Lesedioden nicht. (Meine Favoriten - Southbridge mit 255°C, Voltwerte die auf einmal kurz auf Null gehen, ... herrlich wenn da der Probe II Alarm los geht, und womöglich noch einen aus dem Spiel kickt). Ich persönlich kaufe kein Asus Board mehr, ein teures OC Board schon 3x nicht mehr. Ist mir egal was DIE andere sagt u. meint. 

Intel XTreme Tunning oder Extreme Tuning ... wird eigentlich zum Übertakten genutzt für solche Mittlerange Boards wie mein Sabertoth X58. Zeigt ein Haufen Zeugs an, bis X Stellen nach dem Koma. Sinnlos aber schön, aber ob es so extrem genau ist wie es das Tool suggeriert ... keine Ahnung. Bietet allerdings alles was du verlangst.

Bei teuren OC Boards, so kenne ich es zumindest bei Asus ROG Boards, gibt es ein zusätzliches Minidisplay dass dir das selbe anzeigt wie bei der Asus Probe II.


----------



## Abductee (5. September 2013)

hwinfo64
Die portable Version muss man nicht installieren und beim starten einfach "sensors only" anhaken.
http://www.hwinfo.com/files/hw64_422.zip


----------



## wolf7 (5. September 2013)

also Asus PC Probe II scheint meinen Z87 Chipsatz nicht zu unterstützen. hwinfo64 zeigt mir dafür echt jeden Scheiß an... da sieht man mal wie unfassbar viele unterschiedliche Spannungen auf so einem Board benötigt werden... gut das hab ich auch schon im Bios gesehen, dass da eine ganze Bildschirmseite voller unterschiedlicher Spannungen zu finden ist. Dafür scheint hwinfo64 auch recht viel cpu last zu fressen, werde einfach erst mal core temp weiterlaufen lassen und bei gelegenheit immer mla mit hwinfo64 nachschauen.


----------



## acer86 (5. September 2013)

Wen du was Übersichtliches haben willst was so gut wie keine Leistung frisst dan kan ich dir HWMonitor nahe legen, läuft auf fast jeden System, hatte das damals auf mein Server immer im Hintergrund laufen.
HWMonitor CPUID - System & hardware benchmark, monitoring, reporting


----------



## Amigafan (5. September 2013)

*@Idefix Windhund*


Ein weiters Programm, welches Dir zusätzliche Infos über das System gibt, ist Speccy (von Prirform)

Hier mal ein "Auszug":



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit:
*@mattinator*

Beim Fehler 0x0 handelt es sich um einen Fehler unbekannter Herkunft (unter Linux oder Mac OSX), der *P*ande*G*roup (PG) weder bekannt noch bisher aufgetreten ist.

Siehe: Error 0x0 and 0x1 - FaHWiki  bzw.: CoreStatus codes - FaHWiki

BTW:
Der Auszug des Log mit den HW-Infos während der Initialisierung wäre hilfreich - einschließlich des Starts der WU.
Außerdem interessiert die genaue Hardware und die "Betriebsdaten" (z. B. Übertaktung CPU, Mem, GPU u. ä.)


----------



## Thosch (6. September 2013)

Idefix Windhund schrieb:


> ... Ich persönlich kaufe kein Asus Board mehr, ein teures OC Board schon 3x nicht mehr. Ist mir egal was DIE andere sagt u. meint.  ...


 
Stimme ich mit ein, zu oder was auch immer ... bin leider gegenüber "früher" sehr enttäuscht von denen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. September 2013)

@wolf7:
Meine Empfehlung ist Speedfan das ich auch zur Notabschaltung meines Spielerechners brauche.


----------



## Thosch (6. September 2013)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> ... Notabschaltung ...


 
 ...  ...


----------



## Abductee (6. September 2013)

Bei Speedfan kann man Regeln erstellen was gemacht werden soll wenn eine Temperatur überschritten wird.
Email, Herrunterfahren, etc..


----------



## Amigafan (6. September 2013)

*Kurze Info für alle:*

Aufgrund der Umgestaltung der Webseite wird auch der Blog von Prof. Vijay Pande in diese integriert und erhält damit natürlich eine neue Adresse.
Quelle: Folding@home: Blog moving to http://folding.stanford.edu/home/blog


Im neusten Blog berichtet Prof. Pande über das adaptive Sampling, welches die Berechnungszeit des Faltens bei größeren Proteinen erheblich verkürzen kann (einige Jahrzehnte<-> einige Wochen!).
Diese Methode wird in einem Film unter Nutzung eines einfachen 2D-Modell gezeigt.
Quelle: Adaptive Sampling Movie

Zusätzliche Infos: Adaptive sampling - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## wolf7 (6. September 2013)

Thosch schrieb:


> Stimme ich mit ein, zu oder was auch immer ... bin leider gegenüber "früher" sehr enttäuscht von denen.


 
ich habe das Borad nicht gekauft, weil es sich besonders toll zum übertakten eignet und auch nicht weil es von asus ist oder wegen der vielen unfassbar hellen LEDs oder der Taster, mit denen man alles mögliche direkt testen kann. Kriterium war: µATX + 8 Sata Ports @1150 Sockel. Zur Auswahl stand exakt ein Board, was das bietet.  (und das war ähnlich teuer wie vergleichbare ATX Boards von daher, was solls) Vorher hatte ich ein drei? Asrock Boards und ein Gigabyte Board, von daher bin ich eig net mega wählerisch. Kriterium war meist der Preis bzw. die Ausstattung.

@tipps für Programme: thx ich schau die mir mal an, aber iwas hatte ich immer gegen Speedfan, weiß auch net recht. kann das sein, dass das prog die Platten am laufen hält, wenns läuft?


----------



## mattinator (6. September 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> *@mattinator*
> 
> Beim Fehler 0x0 handelt es sich um einen Fehler unbekannter Herkunft (unter Linux oder Mac OSX), der *P*ande*G*roup (PG) weder bekannt noch bisher aufgetreten ist.
> 
> ...


 
Danke für die Info's. Mich hatte nur irritiert, dass der Fehler unabhängig vom eigentlichen Faltvorgang auftrat. Hier noch die restlichen Daten aus dem Log:


Spoiler



*********************** Log Started 2013-09-03T23:17:59Z ***********************
23:17:59:************************* Folding@home Client *************************
23:17:59:      Website: Folding@home
23:17:59:    Copyright: (c) 2009-2013 Stanford University
23:17:59:       Author: Joseph Coffland <joseph@cauldrondevelopment.com>
23:17:59:         Args: 
23:17:59:       Config: C:/ProgramData/FAHClient/config.xml
23:17:59:******************************** Build ********************************
23:17:59:      Version: 7.3.6
23:17:59:         Date: Feb 18 2013
23:17:59:         Time: 15:25:17
23:17:59:      SVN Rev: 3923
23:17:59:       Branch: fah/trunk/client
23:17:59:     Compiler: Intel(R) C++ MSVC 1500 mode 1200
23:17:59:      Options: /TP /nologo /EHa /Qdiag-disable:4297,4103,1786,279 /Ox -arch:SSE
23:17:59:               /QaxSSE2,SSE3,SSSE3,SSE4.1,SSE4.2 /Qopenmp /Qrestrict /MT /Qmkl
23:17:59:     Platform: win32 XP
23:17:59:         Bits: 32
23:17:59:         Mode: Release
23:17:59:******************************* System ********************************
23:17:59:          CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770K CPU @ 3.50GHz
23:17:59:       CPU ID: GenuineIntel Family 6 Model 58 Stepping 9
23:17:59:         CPUs: 8
23:17:59:       Memory: 15.94GiB
23:17:59:  Free Memory: 14.34GiB
23:17:59:      Threads: WINDOWS_THREADS
23:17:59:  Has Battery: false
23:17:59:   On Battery: false
23:17:59:   UTC offset: 2
23:17:59:          PID: 4072
23:17:59:          CWD: C:/ProgramData/FAHClient
23:17:59:           OS: Windows 7 Home Premium
23:17:59:      OS Arch: AMD64
23:17:59:         GPUs: 1
23:17:59:        GPU 0: NVIDIA:3 GK104 [GeForce GTX 660 Ti]
23:17:59:         CUDA: 3.0
23:17:59:  CUDA Driver: 5050
23:17:59:Win32 Service: false
23:17:59:***********************************************************************
...
05:12:53:WU01:FS00:Connecting to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80
05:12:54:WU01:FS00:News: Welcome to Folding@Home
05:12:54:WU01:FS00:Assigned to work server 171.64.65.98
05:12:54:WU01:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: RUNNING gpu:0:GK104 [GeForce GTX 660 Ti] from 171.64.65.98
05:12:54:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.98:8080
05:12:56:WU01:FS00ownloading 1.55MiB
05:13:02:WU01:FS00ownload 100.00%
05:13:02:WU01:FS00ownload complete
05:13:02:WU01:FS00:Received Unit: id:01 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:7811 run:0 clone:68 gen:183 core:0x17 unit:0x000000c10a3b1e8651db46cbd8e21a2d
...



Meine HW stimmt noch nahezu mit der aus dem Sysprofile-Link in meiner Signatur überein, nur die zweite GTX 660 Ti musst Du Dir im Momment wegdenken. Aber das ist eine andere "Baustelle". Kurz zusammengefasst: i7-3770K mit Torbo@4.4GHz auf allen Kernen ohne Spannungserhöhungen und die GTX 660 Ti läuft (stabil) mit Turbo @ 1254 MHz Core und RAM 1742 MHz. Ich habe die noch daliegenden Folding-Protokolle mal durchsucht, ist der einzige Fehler. Besonders warm war es zu diesem Zeitpunkt auch nicht im Zimmer und danach sind an diesem Tag auch keine weiteren Fehler aufgetreten. Das Windows Ereignisprotokoll war auch unauffällig. Ist ja auch nicht so tragisch, nur schade. Da das Projekt jedoch hochgeladen wurde, hat es vielleicht trotzdem noch einen wissenschaftlichen Nutzen gebracht.


----------



## Amigafan (6. September 2013)

*@mattinator*

Wenn  Du nichts dagegen hast, werde ich die Logs zur möglichen Fehleranalyse  im FoldingForum posten und auch kontrollieren lassen, ob und wieviele Punkte  Dir gutgeschrieben wurden.
Ich hoffe außerdem, dass man dort mit dem Fehlerbericht "etwas anfangen kann".
Mir reicht auch eine kurze PM mit Deiner Entscheidung dafür oder dagegen.

Danke


----------



## mattinator (6. September 2013)

@*Amigafan*
Danke, geht schon klar (s.a. PN).
EDIT: Hier noch ein Bild von dem "Null-Projekt":


Spoiler



(für Kopie in PN, wird wohl ansonsten vom Forum gelöscht)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (7. September 2013)

mal noch was anderes:

Falls jemand noch nie eine "schlechte" WU gesehen hat (also Fehlverfaltung)


Spoiler



04:46:48:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 900000 out of 2000000 steps (45%)
04:48:14:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 920000 out of 2000000 steps (46%)
04:49:27:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 940000 out of 2000000 steps (47%)
04:50:54:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 960000 out of 2000000 steps (48%)
04:52:07:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 980000 out of 2000000 steps (49%)
04:53:19:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 1000000 out of 2000000 steps (50%)
04:54:46:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 1020000 out of 2000000 steps (51%)
04:55:59:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 1040000 out of 2000000 steps (52%)
04:57:07:WU00:FS00:0x17:Bad State detected... attempting to resume from last good checkpoint
04:58:19:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 1020000 out of 2000000 steps (51%)
04:59:32:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 1040000 out of 2000000 steps (52%)
05:00:41:WU00:FS00:0x17:Bad State detected... attempting to resume from last good checkpoint
05:01:53:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 1020000 out of 2000000 steps (51%)
05:03:06:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 1040000 out of 2000000 steps (52%)
05:04:14:WU00:FS00:0x17:Bad State detected... attempting to resume from last good checkpoint
05:04:14:WU00:FS00:0x17:Max number of retries reached. Aborting.
05:04:14:WU00:FS00:0x17:ERROR:exception: Max Retries Reached
05:04:14:WU00:FS00:0x17:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
05:04:15:WU00:FS00:0x17:Saving result file badStateCheckpoint_18467
05:04:15:WU00:FS00:0x17:Saving result file badStateCheckpoint_41
05:04:16:WU00:FS00:0x17:Saving result file badStateCheckpoint_6334
05:04:17:WU00:FS00:0x17:Saving result file badStateForceGroup0_18467Core.xml
05:04:19:WU00:FS00:0x17:Saving result file badStateForceGroup0_18467Ref.xml
05:04:21:WU00:FS00:0x17:Saving result file badStateForceGroup0_41Core.xml
05:04:23:WU00:FS00:0x17:Saving result file badStateForceGroup0_41Ref.xml
05:04:25:WU00:FS00:0x17:Saving result file badStateForceGroup0_6334Core.xml
05:04:27:WU00:FS00:0x17:Saving result file badStateForceGroup0_6334Ref.xml
05:04:29:WU00:FS00:0x17:Saving result file badStateForceGroup1_18467Core.xml
05:04:31:WU00:FS00:0x17:Saving result file badStateForceGroup1_18467Ref.xml
05:04:33:WU00:FS00:0x17:Saving result file badStateForceGroup1_41Core.xml
05:04:34:WU00:FS00:0x17:Saving result file badStateForceGroup1_41Ref.xml
05:04:36:WU00:FS00:0x17:Saving result file badStateForceGroup1_6334Core.xml
05:04:37:WU00:FS00:0x17:Saving result file badStateForceGroup1_6334Ref.xml
05:04:39:WU00:FS00:0x17:Saving result file badStateForceGroup2_18467Core.xml
05:04:40:WU00:FS00:0x17:Saving result file badStateForceGroup2_18467Ref.xml
05:04:42:WU00:FS00:0x17:Saving result file badStateForceGroup2_41Core.xml
05:04:43:WU00:FS00:0x17:Saving result file badStateForceGroup2_41Ref.xml
05:04:45:WU00:FS00:0x17:Saving result file badStateForceGroup2_6334Core.xml
05:04:46:WU00:FS00:0x17:Saving result file badStateForceGroup2_6334Ref.xml
05:04:48:WU00:FS00:0x17:Saving result file log.txt
05:04:48:WU00:FS00:0x17:Folding@home Core Shutdown: BAD_WORK_UNIT
05:04:48:WARNING:WU00:FS00:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
05:04:48:WU00:FS00:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:7811 run:0 clone:283 gen:285 core:0x17 unit:0x000001320a3b1e8651db48b4c5f529de


----------



## mattinator (7. September 2013)

Ok, dann war meine wohl doch kein Fehler meines Systems:


Spoiler



03:50:14:WU02:FS00:0x17:Folding@home Core Shutdown: BAD_WORK_UNIT
03:50:14:WARNING:WU02:FS00:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
03:50:14:WU02:FS00:Sending unit results: id:02 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:7811 run:0 clone:375 gen:202 core:0x17 unit:0x000000d90a3b1e8651db49867a60d58b


Meine war früher dran.


----------



## Wambofisch (7. September 2013)

Also die alten wus sind zwarfertig aber auch mit den neuen die gestern angefangen hab gibt nur 100k wenn überhaupt.


----------



## Amigafan (7. September 2013)

*@mattinator*

Leider habe ich keine wirklich "aufklärende" Antwort für diesen Fehler (0=0x0) erhalten - man nimmt an, dass es:
 - entweder ein "Dazwischenfunken" eines Virus-Scanners gewesen sein  könnte, der zu diesem Zeitpunkt aktiv war und damit den FahCoreWrapper  beim Schreiben der Daten gestört hat 
 - oder es doch eine Folge von Übertaktung sein kann  . . .

Beides sind leider Antworten, die nicht wirklich weiterhelfen.  

Noch zur Info:
Hi mattifolder (team 70335),
Your WU (P7811 R0 C68 G183) was added to the stats database on 2013-09-05 *02:00:58* for 0 points of credit.
Ein Anderer hat diese WU fehlerlos berechnet:
Your WU (P7811 R0 C68 G183) was added to the stats database on 2013-09-05 *04:00:37* for 10223.8 points of credit.

Was noch auffällt:
Diese WU wurde mindestens 2 Mal gleichzeitig vergeben, denn die Berechnungsdauer ist länger als 2 Stunden (Differenz der "Rückgabezeiten" dieser WU)


*@Bumblebee und mattinator*

Eure letzten Logs zeigen schon eher eine Folge von zu hoher Übertaktung - solche fehlerhaften Berechnungen enden immer mit der Fehlermeldung:
 . . . Folding@home Core Shutdown: BAD_WORK_UNIT
 . . . FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (*114 = 0x72*)

Ich konnte nämlich selber feststellen, dass einige WU´s "empfindlicher" als Andere reagieren - selbst innerhalb eines Projekts (also gleicher WU-Nummer):
Manche laufen mit einer OC-Einstellung fehlerfrei, nanche "zicken.
Das kann schon damit beginnen, dass die GPU 1- oder 2°C wärmer wird . . .


----------



## Bumblebee (7. September 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> *@Bumblebee und mattinator*
> 
> Eure letzten Logs zeigen schon eher eine Folge von zu hoher Übertaktung - solche fehlerhaften Berechnungen enden immer mit der Fehlermeldung:
> . . . Folding@home Core Shutdown: BAD_WORK_UNIT
> ...



Hey Amigafan
Da hast du absolut recht mit deiner "Analyse", eigentlich
bloss
der Grund warum ich das Log gepostet habe ist eben, dass es in diesem Fall *nicht* so ist

1) Der Client hat die WU nicht einfach "verworfen" sondern hat (mehrfach) versucht sie weiter zu berechnen
.... also kein "CLIENT DIED" oder ähnliches / er ist einfach nicht über ein gewisses Mass an falten hinausgekommen
2) Keine Übertaktung / Überhitzung - 71° zu dem Zeitpunkt


----------



## Amigafan (7. September 2013)

*@Bumblebee*

Ich kann Dir nicht widersprechen, da ich den tatsächlichen Status dieser Wu nicht kenne (müsste ich zuerst überprüfen lassen).
Fakt ist (z. B. bei mir):
Solange meine GTX670 unter 60°C bleibt, stellt selbst ein GPU-Takt von 1241MHz kein Problem dar (nur GPU/Mem-Takt angehoben, sonst @stock) - bei Temperaturen über 61°C schon eher und es kommt vereinzelt zu solchen "Nachberechnungen" - wenn mir das nicht auffällt, auch bis zum "BAD_WORK_UNIT".

Und - nebenbei - mir wären 71°C mittlerweile zu hoch (auch wenn z. B. meine HD5870 unter höheren Temperaturen ohne Ausfall über mehr als 2 Jahre gefaltet hat  und es immer noch ohne Fehler tut).


----------



## Bumblebee (7. September 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> *@Bumblebee*
> Und - nebenbei - mir wären 71°C mittlerweile zu hoch...



Nee, nee, nee - was bist du heikel 

Die GTX780 (darum handelt es sich im aktuellen Fall) verträgt bis 95°


----------



## Wambofisch (7. September 2013)

Also meine beiden Karten sind beim Falten immer so 79°C Allerdings auch unter Luftkü, bald dann auch unter wakü. Hoffe das ich es so hinbekomme die Karten unter Vollast und  Boost nicht über 60°C zu halten.
Ansonsten funktioniert das falten auf meinem Rechner wieder, momentan 190k PPD.
Der andere Rechner dümpelt grad immernoch (seit ca. 29h mittlerweile) bei Unkown Stats rum :/


----------



## mattinator (7. September 2013)

@*Amigafan*
Wirst schon Recht haben bzgl. Übertaktung. Da die Ausfälle aber sehr selten sind, ist es schon o.k. Die beiden Projekte sind die ersten seit Längerem. Bzgl. Temperatur gab es bei mir wahrscheinlich eher kein Problem, nachts ist es um einige Grad kälter im Zimmer.


----------



## Amigafan (7. September 2013)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Nee, nee, nee - was bist du heikel
> 
> Die GTX780 (darum handelt es sich im aktuellen Fall) verträgt bis 95°



Mag sein - ich denke vor allem dabei an meine (ehemalige) XFX HD 7870 Tahiti LE: 
Obwohl die Lüfter manuell auf 80% liefen, kam diese selten unter 78°C - und ist wohl auch daran "gestorben" . . .  
Ich hoffe, dass der Ersatz stabiler läuft - vor allem auch der Speicher . . . 
Allerdings - ich halte mittlerweile die Kühlung dieser Grafikkarte für überfordert:
Wenn  ich meine Sapphire HD 7870 dagegen sehe - max. 65°C bei 55%  Lüfterdrehzahl (GPU auf 1200MHz), und bei Umgebungstemperaturen unter  30°C auch unter 60°C GPU-Temperatur . . . 


Edit: 
Gerade eben sollte eine WU hochgeladen werden - doch die Überprüfung ergab Fehler, sodass die letzten 5% (interne WU) neuberechnet werden müssen . . .


----------



## wolf7 (8. September 2013)

Der i7 4770 erfüllt meine Erwartungen. Der bringt immerhin trotz, dass ich nur mitm VMwar Player unter Linux und dem Client 6.34 falte immerhin ~28k PPD bei 3,7GHz. Weiß aber net, ob ich bei 65°C Temperatur den noch weiter übertakten sollte. Mit nativem Linux sollten 20% mehr drin sein oder? Wie viel Platz braucht denn so ne Linux-Installation von Ubuntu oder so? würde des mir vllt als zweite Installation zulegen.


----------



## davidof2001 (9. September 2013)

Hallo Leute. 
Ich habe hier noch einen 6.34er Client am laufen, welcher sich seit ein paar Stunden langweilt. 
Sind da die WUs ausgegangen?


----------



## Bumblebee (9. September 2013)

davidof2001 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute.
> Ich habe hier noch einen 6.34er Client am laufen, welcher sich seit ein paar Stunden langweilt.
> Sind da die WUs ausgegangen?



Nun gut - der 6.34 ist jetzt nicht wirklich aktuell, aber ...

Bei mir langweilt sich auch der eine oder andere Client wegen "leerer Zuweisungs-Server"


----------



## ProfBoom (9. September 2013)

@wolf7
Wenn du schon in einer Linux-VM faltest, bringt dir der Wechsel auf ein natives Linux nur noch etwa 5%.


----------



## Amigafan (9. September 2013)

*@davidof2001*

Es hängt nicht nur vom Clienten, sondern auch von der verwendeten Hardware ab, ob WU´s vorhanden sind.
Außerdem kann helfen, sich erst einmal über die Erreichbarkeit des/der Server zu informieren.
Siehe: Server Status for Folding@home

Denn: Noch unterstützt Client6.34 alle CPU-WU´s . . .


Edit:

Und - wenn man es noch genauer haben will, schaut man in dem eigenen Log nach, welche Projekte man zuletzt erhalten hat und kann sich dann über den Server informieren.
Siehe:http://fah-web.stanford.edu/psummary.html
Hier steht hinter jedem Projekt (WU) der "Vergabeserver".


----------



## wolf7 (9. September 2013)

wenn der V6.34er nicht mehr alles falten kann, kann man ja immer noch wechseln, aber bisher hatte mein client meines Erachtens nicht großartig leerlauf. Einzige Änderung seit dem ich wieder falte, sehe ich immer häufiger A4 WUs. Unter dem X6 kamen bis zuletzt nur A3 WUs und mehr Cores gibts doch net für die CPU oder?


----------



## ProfBoom (9. September 2013)

Geben die A4-WUs eigentlich immer noch einen Extra-Bonus?


----------



## Thosch (9. September 2013)

Habe da mal ne etwas komische Frage und hoffe aber mal auf nicht so komische Tipps. THX schon mal.
Für meinen "kleinsten", den Inet-Rechner suche ich Ersatz für die HD6450. Soll schon ausreichend "Leistung" um z.Bsp. ´nen Livestream ruckelfrei anzuzeigen plus nebenbei noch im Browser eeeeiiinige Tabs am Werkeln zu haben. Sie soll aber auch noch etwas mit falten. Habe mich auf eine GT640 "eingeschossen". Nun gibt es 3 Varianten von dieser (Daten aus einer Tab. von einem PCGH-Artikel Nvidia bringt Geforce-600-Desktopkarten, zum Teil mit Fermi-Chips :
1. Kepler-Chip (PCIe3.0) mit 384 "CUDA´s", *DDR3*-ca.*890*MHz, *128-bit* Anbindung, 800MHz-GPU, 800MHz-Shader, 50W
2. Fermi-Chip (PCIe2.0)  mit 144 CUDA´s, *DDR5*-ca.*890*MHz, *192-bit* Anbindung, 1440MHz-GPU, 720MHz-Shader, 75W
3. Kepler-Chip (PCIe3.0) mit 384 CUDA´s, *DDR5*-*950*MHz, *128-bit* Anbindung, 950MHz-GPU, 950MHz-Shader, 75W
Welcher der 3 ist nun empfehlens*werter* ??
Gäbs eine Empfehlung im selben Preis-(60-70€) / (Falt-)Leistungsbereich bei AMD ??


----------



## PrincePaul (9. September 2013)

Jawoll endlich in die oberen 1000 im PCGH Team aufgestiegen


----------



## davidof2001 (9. September 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> *@davidof2001*
> 
> Es hängt nicht nur vom Clienten, sondern auch von der verwendeten Hardware ab, ob WU´s vorhanden sind.
> Außerdem kann helfen, sich erst einmal über die Erreichbarkeit des/der Server zu informieren.
> ...


 
Die CPU ist ein i7 2600s. Daran sollte es wohl nicht scheitern. Ich weiß aber grad nicht welche WUs die letzten waren. Muss ich morgen mal schauen. 
Danke erst mal fürs Feedback.


----------



## Amigafan (9. September 2013)

*@wolf7*

Der Vollständigkeit halber:
Es gibt für die CPU insgesamt 3 Cores:
 - Core A3- und A4 für "allgemeines" CPU-Falten und
 - Core A5 für Big-WU-Falten - verwendet erst bei 16 und mehr CPU-Kernen.


*@ProfBoom*

Ja


*@Tosch*

An erster Stelle Deine Nr.3, dann Nr.1 - Nr.2 dürfte nicht einmal die Hälfte der Punkte der anderen GPU´s bringen.
AMD-Karten in dieser Preisklasse sind (noch) nicht empfehlenswert, da diese nicht von Core17 bzw. den dazugehörigen WU´s profitieren.


Edit:
*@davidof2001*

Bitte, gerne. **
Es kann natürlich sein, das der Server für die CPU-WU-Vergabe zeitweilig offline war - ich hatte eine WU, die gut 20 Stunden lief und war daher davon (bis jetzt) nicht betroffen.


----------



## mallkuss (9. September 2013)

ich liebe gerade ja die Core17 Sachen, drum die Frage: kann eine GTS450 Core17 falten? denke ja, oder?!


----------



## Uwe64LE (10. September 2013)

Hatten wir schon mehrmals angesprochen: nein, ist nicht sinnvoll. Bringt wenig Punkte und überlastet das System.
Die GTS450 ist mit Core17 ebenso überfordert wie die GTX650.


----------



## mallkuss (10. September 2013)

oh, schade!  danke für die Antwort! dann mal sehen was ich mit der Karte mach....


----------



## Uwe64LE (10. September 2013)

Na einfach alte WU falten


----------



## davidof2001 (10. September 2013)

Jetzt faltet der PC wieder. Wahrscheinlich war der Verteilungsserver einfach nur offline.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. September 2013)

Bin wieder zurück aus dem Urlaub, habe aber noch den Rest der Woche frei.


----------



## mallkuss (10. September 2013)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Na einfach alte WU falten


 na vielleicht lass ich den deal doch und kauf die nicht.... :| dann lieber was dickeres 
Edit: gerade WLAN stick bestellt, damit sollte ich meine Kiste bald wieder per SSH erreichen können! *freu*


----------



## wolf7 (10. September 2013)

gott, man sollte keinesfalls ein Notebook zwei Jahre alt werden lassen... nach der Grafikkarte ist jetzt mindestens einer der vier RAM Rigel defekt-.-. Und es ist natürlich nicht einer der zwei direkt zugänglichen Ram Riegel, sondern einer von denen die unter der Tastatur liegen. Ich hab ehrlich gesagt null lust auf die RMA, glaub ich kauf mir einfach zwei neue Riegel.


----------



## Thosch (11. September 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> ...
> An erster Stelle Deine Nr.3, dann Nr.1 - Nr.2 dürfte nicht einmal die Hälfte der Punkte der anderen GPU´s bringen.
> AMD-Karten in dieser Preisklasse sind (noch) nicht empfehlenswert, da diese nicht von Core17 bzw. den dazugehörigen WU´s profitieren.


 So in etwa hatte ich die Reihenfolge auch "geschätzt". Mehr "CUDA" = mehr Faltleistung. Obwohl die 2 die breitere Anbindung und einen höheren Takt hat hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht das die so viel "schlechter" ist ...    ... reißts der Takt also nicht raus.
Danke für die Einschätzung.  

Edit: Habe gerade mal im Preisvergleich gesucht, nach GT 640-> GDDR5, da hats mir 4 Karten aufgelistet mit ner Speicheranbindung von 64bit ... das ist ja nochmals halbiert gegenüber von Nr. 1 u.3 ...  ... aufgelistete Prod.-beschreibung: Chip: GK208-400-A1 "Kepler"  ...  ... Chip-/Shadertakt: 1046MHz, Speichert.: 1252MHz ... aber auch 384 Streamproz.

Aber eine 1-Gb-Variante sollte auch reichen denke ich mal ...  ...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. September 2013)

Kurz bevor wir in den Urlaub gefahren sind, hat mich mein Nachbar darüber informiert das sie per Ende Monat ausziehn. 
Bis jetzt war ich via LAN-Kabel über den Balkon bei ihm im Internet unterwegs gewesen, selbstverständlich mit kleinem Unkostenbeitrag. 

Da er per 20. September auszieht, musste ich gestern zwangsweise mich nach einem eigenen Anschluss umsehen:
ich hab nun beim gleichen Anbieter einen Anschluss besorgt, aber der kann mir nicht garantieren das es einen reibungslosen Übergang gibt > könnte also sein das ich ein paar Tage ohne Internet-Zugang bin und mit dem damit verbunden Faltausfall. 

Wieso ich nicht schon früher darum gekümmert habe? 
Ganz einfach:
1. Mein Nachbar redete schon seit rund 5 Jahren davon auszuziehen, hat aber bis jetzt gebraucht um es in die Tat umzusetzen. 
2. Er hat mich am Freitag Abend darüber informiert das sie nun definitiv ausziehe, so das ich vor unserem Urlaub gar nicht mehr reagieren konnte.


----------



## mattinator (11. September 2013)

Das Problem gäbe es bei uns in DE mit dem "Quasi"-Monopol der Telekom auf der letzten Meile wohl nicht. Viel Glück, dass die Umstellung möglichst nahtlos über die Bühne geht.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. September 2013)

So ein Monopol hatte die Swisscom bei uns auch auf der letzten Meile, sprich auch wenn du einen anderen Anbieter hattest, musst du der Swisscom ~20Euro pro Monat für die Anschlussgebühr abtreten. 

Seit aber das Internet auch übers TV-Kabel geht, geht es auch anders. 

Hier an meinem Wohnort wäre die Swisscom wie auch die ganzen anderen Anbieter die via Telefonkabel das Internet anbieten eh uninteressant > maximal 8'000kBit/s 

Die Thurcom bietet hier dank Glasfasernetz bis 100'000kBit/s-Leitungen an > per 1.Oktober werden alle Abo's eine Geschwindigkeitsstufe nach oben geschraubt, sprich dann wird aus der 100'000kBit/s eine 150'000kBit/s. 

Ich habe mir nun ne 10'000kBit/s-Leitung bestellt aus der am 1.Oktober ne 25'000kBit/s-Leitung wird > gleiche Leistung wie bisher.


----------



## acer86 (12. September 2013)

*Neidisch nach Oben auf A.Meiers Kommentar schau*

Ich komm mir in Deutschland immer mehr vor wie ein Drittewelt Land in Sachen Internet, bei mir in der Region besteht das T-Doof Monopol noch und es gibt bis auf T-Com und 1&1 keinen Anbieter der hier DSL auf den land bereit stellt, bekomm zwar DSL 16000 aber davon kommen auch nur 12400 an und das teilweise mit Verbindungsabbrüchen.


----------



## Amigafan (12. September 2013)

Thosch schrieb:


> So in etwa hatte ich die Reihenfolge auch  "geschätzt". Mehr "CUDA" = mehr Faltleistung. Obwohl die 2 die breitere  Anbindung und einen höheren Takt hat hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht das  die so viel "schlechter" ist ...    ... reißts der Takt also nicht  raus.
> Danke für die Einschätzung.
> 
> Edit: Habe gerade  mal im Preisvergleich gesucht, nach GT 640-> GDDR5, da hats mir 4  Karten aufgelistet mit ner Speicheranbindung von 64bit ... das ist ja  nochmals halbiert gegenüber von Nr. 1 u.3 ...  ... aufgelistete  Prod.-beschreibung: Chip: GK208-400-A1 "Kepler"  ...  ...  Chip-/Shadertakt: 1046MHz, Speichert.: 1252MHz ... aber auch 384  Streamproz.
> ...


 
Bitte . . . 
Du brächtest beim Fermi-Chip etwa 2,5GHz (1. "Vergleich"), im Vergleich zu den o. a. GPU´s sogar 2,72GHz,  um etwa dieselbe Faltleistung der Kepler zu erreichen . . . 

Die Speicheranbindung ist zwar mau (64Bit), sollte aber das Ergebnis nicht wesentlich reduzieren - wobei 1GB mehr als ausreichend ist.
Allerdings - die "empfehlenswerten" WU´s für diese GPU nutzen Core15 - für Core17-WU´s ist diese GPU zu langsam. 
Trotzdem als Tipp: teste es selber aus - dann hast Du Gewissheit.  

*@acer86*

Sei froh, wenn Du soviel bekommst - mein Bruder wohnt in einem Neubaugebiet - Großraum Stuttgart - dort schafft man gerade so die 1MBit über Telefonleitung - aber nicht von dem "Pinken"!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. September 2013)

Die P7625/7626 sind aber ganz schöne Heizer: trotz Wakü wird die wärmere von beiden GTX460 bis 76°C warm > zu viel des Guten?


----------



## mattinator (12. September 2013)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> trotz Wakü wird die wärmere von beiden GTX460 bis 76°C warm > zu viel des Guten?



Ist zwar für WaKü ziemlich hoch, sollte aber kein Problem sein.


----------



## Thosch (12. September 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> . . .
> Allerdings - die "empfehlenswerten" WU´s für diese GPU nutzen Core15 - für Core17-WU´s ist diese GPU zu langsam.


 Die GraKa soll ja auch nur die HD6450 ersetzten und wirklich nur nebenbei falten. Auf die Core17-WUs bin ich dabei auch nicht aus. Die Leistung der HD ist im Full-HD - Mehrmonitorbetrieb mir nicht mehr ausreichend. Und wenn denn doch Leerlauf ist oder wenig Leistung gebraucht wird dann soll die den "Rest" "verfalten". Könnte mir auch was "größeres" kaufen, aber die zieht mir dann wiederum zu viel von dem teuren "Saft".
Wenn ich mich aber recht entsinne dann hat mein LT mit der GT630m auch schon Core17 gefaltet ... :hm: ... lange aber mit Bonus ...  ...


----------



## Bumblebee (13. September 2013)

... mal wieder etwas rumjammern ...

Heute morgen um ca. 07:00 hat sich in Castle Bumblestein das *komplette* Netzwerk verabschiedet
Der Anbieter hatte wohl ein Problem
Das haben sie zwar gelöst - bedingt aber einen Reboot meines Rooters um wieder on zu sein
Und den habe ich erst jetzt machen können----> ADEELE ihr vielen tollen Punkte (inkl eine 8104 / mal sehen was da noch rum kommt)


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. September 2013)

Mein Beileid.
Die armen Punkte > Heul!


----------



## Amigafan (13. September 2013)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> ... mal wieder etwas rumjammern ...



Ich werde mitjammern   

Bei mir gab es heute einen Blackout (Zeitdauer etwa 30 Minuten) - das gesamte Viertel war betroffen (incl. aller Geschäfte!).

Von den zu der Zeit "bearbeiteten" Projekten ging eines den Weg alles irdischen - es lies sich anschließend nicht mehr starten, sondern brach mit dem Fehler:
*FahCore returned: FAILED_1 (0 = 0x0)* ab (*mattinator* - kommt Dir dieser Fehler bekannt vor? Es scheint kein OC-Fehler zu sein, sondern eher ein Fehler aufgrund defekter Speicherdateien . . . ).

Glücklicherweise (wenn man da noch von Glück sprechen kann, aber das liegt ja im "Auge des Betrachters") war es die WU mit dem geringsten Fortschritt (20%). 
So hielt sich der Verlust (insgesamt etwa 5000 Punkte) in Grenzen. Wäre es die andere GPU-WU gewesen, hätte sich der Verlust verdreifacht!


Ich habe anschließend mal "untersucht", was genau beim Start einer GPU-WU passiert - mit Hilfe des Hardware-Monitors des Afterburners.
Mitprotokolliert wurde der Start meiner GTX670 mit einer internen GPU-WU (Protokollzeit etwa 15 Nimuten).
Deren Verhalten unterscheidet sich von den "Vorgängern" (8900, 7810/7811) haptsächlich dadurch, dass nur noch alle 5% die Korrektheit der Daten überprüft wird.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was dabei auffiel:

Solange die WU durch die CPU "vorbereitet" wird, läuft die GPU auf niedrigster Turbo-Stufe (1019 MHz), TDP liegt bei etwa 25%.
Sobald die GPU die WU übernimmt, ändert sich:
 - die TDP - sie steigt kurzfristig auf bis zu 94% (bei TDP=100%), pendelt sich dann aber bei im Schnitt 75% ein (einige "Peaks" bis 78%, Minimum bei etwa 68% TDP).
 - der GPU-Takt steigt auf 1215MHz, um nach kurzer Zeit um eine weitere Turbo-Stufe auf 1228MHz zu steigen und dort "zu verharren".
 - sobald 5% der WU berechnet sind, geht die GPU wieder in "Stand by" für gut 40 Sekunden. In diesem Zeitraum startet die Überprüfung des Berechneten durch die CPU. Anschließend setzt die GPU die Berechnung fort, während die CPU noch bei der Kontrolle der vorhergehenden "Arbeit" ist (das stellt man in dem Augenblich fest, wenn Fehler auftreten).
Stellt die CPU keine Fehler fest, läuft die Berechnung der WU in gleichen Berechnungsabschnitten weiter.
Wird ein Fehler festgestellt, startet die Berechnung vom letzten korrekten Überprüfungspunkt aus neu. Wären also innerhalb der ersten 5% Fehler festgestellt worden, würde die WU wieder mit 0% starten - natürlich  unter Verlust von QRB-Punkten .


Was mir noch aufgefallen ist:
Die MSI N670 PE ermöglicht (laut MSI) das Einstellen von GPU-( +100mV), Mem-(+50mV) und Aux-Spannung (+30mV) sowie ein Erhöhen der TDP auf 114% (alles offiziel von MSI freigegeben!!).
*Allerdings*:
Die Erhöhung der TDP hat keine Auswirkung auf das OC-Verhalten der GPU - mit 1228MHz faltet diese noch stabil, bei 1241MHz kommt es vereinzelt zu Fehlern (und "Nachberechnung" der letzten % )
Eine Erhöhung der GPU-Spannung bleibt ohne Auswirkungen (auch mit GPU-Z überprüft!) - mehr als die "standardmäßig" anliegenden 1175mV sind nicht machbar .
Was die Erhöhung der beiden anderen Spannungen betrifft kann ich keine Aussage machen, da mir kein Tool bekannt ist, welches diese Spannungen ausliest.

Was bleibt:
Die einzig möglichen Änderungen betreffen den GPU- und Mem-Takt - die beworbene höhere Übertaktung durch Spannungsänderungen bleibt - uneingelöste - Werbeversprechung.   
(Vielleicht mache ich mir noch die Mühe, MSI darauf "anzusprechen")


----------



## Abductee (13. September 2013)

Der Afterburner ist unlocked?


----------



## Amigafan (13. September 2013)

*@Abductee*

Ich weiß zwar, dass ich den Afterburner für meine AMD HD5870 "unlocken" muß (um eine minimale Spannungsveränderung für die GPU freizuschalten), über das "Unlocken" für die GTX670 ist mir aber nichts bekannt (außer natürlich der Freischaltung der Spannungsregelung unter "Settings").


----------



## mattinator (13. September 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Ich habe anschließend mal "untersucht", was genau beim Start einer  GPU-WU passiert ...



Tolle Analyse.




Amigafan schrieb:


> Was mir noch aufgefallen ist:
> Die MSI N670 PE ermöglicht (laut MSI) das Einstellen von GPU-( +100mV), Mem-(+50mV) und Aux-Spannung (+30mV) sowie ein Erhöhen der TDP auf 114% (alles offiziel von MSI freigegeben!!).
> *Allerdings*:
> Die Erhöhung der TDP hat keine Auswirkung auf das OC-Verhalten der GPU - mit 1228MHz faltet diese noch stabil, bei 1241MHz kommt es vereinzelt zu Fehlern (und "Nachberechnung" der letzten % )
> ...


 
Kann ich zu 100% für meine GTX 660 Ti PE von MSI bestätigen, allerdings habe ich einen guten Chip erwischt, schafft mit dem Core 17 beim max. Turbo dann konstant 1257 MHz. Der Fehler  "*FahCore returned: FAILED_1 (0 = 0x0)*" trat bei mir nur einmal auf und andere Fehler nur bei früheren höheren Übertaktungsversuchen.


----------



## Amigafan (13. September 2013)

mattinator schrieb:


> Tolle Analyse.


 Danke




mattinator schrieb:


> Kann ich zu 100% für meine GTX 660 Ti PE von MSI bestätigen, allerdings habe ich einen guten Chip erwischt, schafft mit dem Core 17 beim max. Turbo dann konstant 1257 MHz.  . . .



Mir reicht ja die Übertaktung, die ich beim Falten mit der GTX670 erreiche (vor allem, wenn ich die internen WU´s - normalerweise Alpha-Status - falte*** ).

Ich verstehe nur nicht, dass mit "Features" geworben wird, die nicht "praktikabel" gemacht und damit nutzbar sind (eigentlich unlautere Werbung!!) und damit ein Grund, die Grafikkarte zurückgeben zu können, denn:
Zugesicherte Eigenschaften, die das Produkt nicht erfüllt . . .  


***Nur zur Info:
Die Erlaubnis, auch diese Alpha-WU´s zu falten, (normal  nicht für Beta-Tester vorgesehen) habe ich mir extra beim Verantwortlichen für  diese WU´s geholt.
Das Überraschende:
Normale Alpha-WU´s sind mit einem 4-stelligen Key, diese ist mit einem 10-stelligen Key "gesichert".
Normale Alpha-WU´s zeigen nur "virtuelle" Punkte  (und werden daher nicht "so gerne" berechnet), diese WU wird punktemäßig aber "voll vergütet"    (ich denke, die Ergebnisse werden dringend benötigt ).

Meine Hoffnung:
Dieser WU-Typ erreicht irgendwann den "Produktivstatus", sodass alle in den (Punkte-)Genuss kommen . . .


----------



## mattinator (13. September 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nur nicht, dass mit "Features" geworben wird, die nicht "praktikabel" gemacht und damit nutzbar sind (eigentlich unlautere Werbung!!) und damit ein Grund, die Grafikkarte zurückgeben zu können, denn:
> Zugesicherte Eigenschaften, die das Produkt nicht erfüllt . . .


 
Wäre 'ne Chance, auf eine 770 GTX zu wechseln. Allerdings ist mir bei der 7-er Generation der absolute Verbrauch im Vergleich zu den 6xx-er Karten etwas zu hoch.


----------



## Amigafan (14. September 2013)

*@mattinator*

Ich weiß, dass es mittlerweile auch eine GTX780 PE (und meines Wissens nach auch eine GTX770 PE) gibt, die dieselben Eigenschaften aufweisen (sollen) - und bei denen es möglich (sein soll) ist, den Afterburner zu "unlocken", um den Einstellbereich nach oben hin zu erweitern (also auch über 114% TDP hinaus - allerdings dann ohne Garantie).

Ich frage mich nur, wie dieses "Unlocken" funktioniert (für meine HD5870 hatte ich im "Muttermagazin" den "Unlock-Eintrag" gefunden . . . ) 


Edit:

Mittlerweile habe ich den nötigen Eintrag für die MSIAfterburner.cfg gefunden. 


Edit2:

Allerdings - selbst dieses "Unlocken" bleibt ohne Wirkung . . . 


Edit3:

Supportanfrage läuft - bin mal gespannt, womit man sich "herausredet" . . .


----------



## mattinator (14. September 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Edit:
> 
> Mittlerweile habe ich den nötigen Eintrag für die MSIAfterburner.cfg gefunden.


 
Zum Unlocken des power limits ?


----------



## Bumblebee (14. September 2013)

... gehört irgendwie auch zum aktuellen Thema ...

Ich habe grundsätzlich aufgehört (bei den 6xx und 7xx) zu übertakten
Die Karte selber macht das von sich aus ganz ordentlich und die Punkte fliessen ja gut (mit -advanced)

Ich gewichte den "Schaden" für die Wissenschaft (und natürlich auch für mein Punktekonto) höher wenn einen WU gehimmelt wird

Wenn nun aber eine Firma (MSI) Produkteversprechungen macht und nicht einhält ist das 

Und, btw.


mattinator schrieb:


> Tolle Analyse.


 
Absolut einverstanden


----------



## ProfBoom (14. September 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Mitprotokolliert wurde der Start meiner GTX670 mit einer internen GPU-WU (Protokollzeit etwa 15 Nimuten).
> Deren Verhalten unterscheidet sich von den "Vorgängern" (8900, 7810/7811) haptsächlich dadurch, dass nur noch alle 5% die Korrektheit der Daten überprüft wird.


 
Heißt das, dass die WU nur alle 5% einen Checkpoint erzeugt? Wie hoch ist die TPF im Vergleich zu einer 8900?
Ich finde schon 15 Minuten grenzwertig, die ich bei einer 8900 warten muss.
Für 24/7 falter und dedizierte Faltsysteme ist das irrelevant, klar.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. September 2013)

Amigafan = F@H


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (14. September 2013)

Danke für die "Blumen" 

*
@mattinator*

Möglicherweise ja, dass muß aber im Bios der Grafikkarte freigegeben sein.
(Bei meiner HD5870 z. B. erhöht es den maximal einstellbaren GPU-Takt von 900MHz auf 1275MHz )

*
@ProfBoom*

Du verwechelst hier etwas - nämlich einmal die *Checkpointing-frequency* (einstellbar unter "Configure/Advanced) zum generellen Sichern der Daten auf der Festplatte , zum Anderen die "*Checkpoints*" für die Überprüfung der berechneten Daten einer Core17-WU.
 - *Checkpointing frequency*:  Standard: 15 Minuten, kann per Slider geändert werden, führt aber bei  Verkürzung des Sicherungszeitraumes zur Verringerung der Punkte und zu  einem höheren Fehler-Risiko (auch wenn sich beides nur geringfügig  ändert). Diese ist vor allem für die CPU-WU´s und die GPU-Cores 11/15  wichtig.
  - *Checkpoints* der Core17-WU´s: 
Dieser variiert von Projekt zu Projekt:
 - die WU 8900 überprüft alle *2 %* die berechneten Daten
 - die WU´s 7810/7811 (gemittelt) alle *2,5 %* (1, Kontrolle nach 2 %, 2. Kontrolle nach 5 %, 3. nach 7%, 4. nach 10 % . . . )
 - bei der internen WU findet diese Überprüfung nur alle *5 %* statt.
Bei  dieser Datenüberprüfung werden diese auch auf der Festplatte gesichert. 
 Je nach Geschwindigkeit der GPU können diese 5% auch deutlich länger  als 15 Minuten werden, aber ich gehe davon aus, dass dann nach 15  Minuten eine automatische Sicherung stattfindet (habe ich nicht  überprüft, weil meine beiden GPU´s unter 15 Min. bleiben und die HD5870  nur sporadisch mitfaltet).


Zu den Punkten:
Ich möchte  nichts zu den möglicherweise zu erwartenden Punkten sagen, da ich keine  Info darüber besitze, ob dieses Projekt jemals so "public" wird -  vielleicht bleibt es intern.

Wie heist es doch so schön: *Was ich nicht weiß, macht mich nicht heiß* . . .   
Und: *Geduld bringt Rosen, Ungeduld zerriss´ne Hosen*.  

In diesem Sinne . . . 
Schönes Wochenende und Fold on


----------



## ProfBoom (14. September 2013)

Der Unterschied ist mir durchaus bewusst, aber die Checkpointing frequency steht bei mir auf 3min, es wird aber immer bei den letzten geraden Prozenten angefangen, selbst wenn seit dem schon 10 Minuten gefaltet wurde.

So auch jetzt: der letzte Checkpoint war vor 10 Minuten und ich finde im work-Verzeichnis keine Datei, die jünger ist.
Anscheinend ignorieren die GPU WUs die checkpointing frequency.

Weshalb ich nach der TPF fragte ist schlicht die Befürchtung, dass ich künftig nur noch alle 35 Minuten die Gelegenheit habe den Client ohne großen Verlust zu pausieren. Für Gelegenheitsfalter, die auch schonmal pausieren weil sie schlafen, spielen, oder irgendwohin müssen, ist das schon ein Faktor.

Anhang:
Gerade wurden die nächsten 2% fertig gestellt und es finden sich jetzt auch Dateien mit aktueller Uhrzeit.


----------



## Amigafan (14. September 2013)

ProfBoom schrieb:


> Der Unterschied ist mir durchaus bewusst, aber die Checkpointing frequency steht bei mir auf 3min, es wird aber immer bei den letzten geraden Prozenten angefangen, selbst wenn seit dem schon 10 Minuten gefaltet wurde.
> 
> So auch jetzt: der letzte Checkpoint war vor 10 Minuten und ich finde im work-Verzeichnis keine Datei, die jünger ist.
> Anscheinend ignorieren die GPU WUs die checkpointing frequency.
> ...



Damit hast Du diese Frage selbst beantwortet . . . 




ProfBoom schrieb:


> Weshalb ich nach der TPF fragte ist schlicht die Befürchtung, dass ich  künftig nur noch alle 35 Minuten die Gelegenheit habe den Client ohne  großen Verlust zu pausieren. Für Gelegenheitsfalter, die auch schonmal  pausieren weil sie schlafen, spielen, oder irgendwohin müssen, ist das  schon ein Faktor.



Da hülfe Dir aber auch diese Erkenntnis (TPF) nicht weiter - aber glaube mir, dass sich die "Wartezeit" auf den Checkpoint mit den internen WU´s verlängert . . . 
Außerdem - Du verlierst QRB-Punkte ohnehin durch das Pausieren - und ob die Tatsache des "Beachtens des Checkpoints" so relevant die PPD beeinflusst möchte ich bezweifeln.

Und noch eins - die interne WU hat gerade einmal 2750 Basispunkte - und wenn (bedingt durch einen Fehler) meine GTX670 nur 5% "nachberechnen" muß, sind mal eben 1200 oder noch mehr QRB-Punkte "futsch" (macht mehr als 6% "Verlust" für eine WU) . . . 

Zur Info für mich:
Welche GPU faltet bei Dir?


----------



## ProfBoom (14. September 2013)

Wenn alle 5% gespeichert wird, warum hilft mir die TPF dann nicht weiter? Wenn ich die mit 5 multipliziere, weiß ich doch in welchem Intervall gespeichert wird. Eine 8900 schaffe ich gerade an zwei Tagen, je nachdem kann da eine halbe Stunde entscheidend sein.
Ok, wahrscheinlich würde ich dann zu spät ins Bett gehen, aber das macht einem auch keine Freude.

Bei mir faltet eine XFX DD BE 7870 @stock (1050MHz / 1250MHz)
Leider mit Voltagelock auf 1.219V, selbst bei 2D 
Und wenn man versucht nebenher zu spielen, kappt das nur mit einfachen Spielen, wie Leage of Legends.
Metro 2033 hat sich z.B. nach 30 Sekunden mit einem Bluescreen verabschiedet.

Deshalb ist für mich pausieren halt wichtig.

Ob "richtig" pausieren die Punkte relevant beeinflusst, sei mal dahin gestellt.
Aber es bleibt immer noch der fade Beigeschmack unnütz Strom vergeudet zu haben, was nicht nötig wäre.


----------



## mattinator (14. September 2013)

ProfBoom schrieb:


> Ok, wahrscheinlich würde ich dann zu spät ins Bett gehen, aber das macht einem auch keine Freude.


Mit div. Tools oder Windows Boardmitteln kannst Du den PC auch zeitgesteuert herunterfahren lassen. Habe ich auch gemacht, als mein Rechner noch mit zwei GTX 660 Ti gefaltet hat. Die Kalkulation der Finish-Zeit mit HFM.NET ist eigentlich recht zuverlässig, das hat das mit einer kleinen Sicherheitsspanne immer gepasst.


----------



## Amigafan (14. September 2013)

ProfBoom schrieb:


> Wenn alle 5% gespeichert wird, warum hilft mir die TPF dann nicht weiter? Wenn ich die mit 5 multipliziere, weiß ich doch in welchem Intervall gespeichert wird.


Weil ich diese Frage bereits beantwortet habe (wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil).  
Ich zitiere mich selbst: 


Amigafan schrieb:


> . . .
> Da  hülfe Dir aber auch diese Erkenntnis (TPF) nicht weiter - *aber glaube  mir, dass sich die "Wartezeit" auf den Checkpoint mit den internen WU´s  verlängert *. . .





ProfBoom schrieb:


> Bei mir faltet eine XFX DD BE 7870 @stock (1050MHz / 1250MHz)


Um es Dir noch besser zu verdeutlichen:
Meine übertaktete Sapphire HD7870@1200/1250MHz braucht fast 15 Minuten - und der Punkteverlust wäre um ein vielfaches höher:

WU 8900: Atome: 40000   "erwartet": 6.5 Tage, Timeout: 8.8 Tage, Basispunkte: *6000*
Bei einer *Faltzeit von 2 Tagen* erhälst Du *etwa* *11.000* Punkte (berechnet mit dem Points Calculator von HFM.net) für diese WU . . .

int. WU: Atome: 75000   "erwartet": 8.13 Tage, Timeout: 10.46 Tage, Basispunkte: *2750*
Bei einer *Faltzeit von 2 Tagen* erhälst Du *weniger als* *6.000* Punkte (berechnet wie oben) für diese WU . . .

Zufrieden . . .


----------



## ProfBoom (14. September 2013)

@mattinator:
Danke, ich kenne die Tools. Ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache, dass ich  den PC, obwohl sehr leise, doch am liebsten ausgeschaltet habe, wenn  ich versuche einzuschlafen. Sind ja nur etwa 3m zwischen PC und meinem  Kopf...

Aber was sollen wir uns hier Sorgen um ungelegte Eier machen. Erst mal schauen was kommt.

@amigafan:
Erstmal möchte ich dir für deine Antworten danken.
Genau dein Eigenzitat verstehe ich ja nicht ganz. Längere TPF heißt, dass sich "die "Wartezeit" auf den Checkpoint mit den internen WU´s  verlängert*"*. Warum sollte mir die TPF dann nicht helfen?

Es ging mir überhaupt nicht darum zu erfahren wieviele Punkte die neue WU macht - das würde ich zu gegebener Zeit schon sehen.
Trotzdem nett von dir, dass du dir die Mühe machst das für mich auszurechnen 

Aber wie schon gesagt: Abwarten und Tee/Kaffee trinken. Vielleicht werde ich das Projekt irgendwann falten dürfen. Dann weiß ich ja, ob's mich stört oder nicht.


----------



## Amigafan (14. September 2013)

*@ProfBoom*

Noch einfacher:
Bei Dir beträgt die Zeitspanne zwischen 2 Checkpoints etwa 10 Minuten (WU8900) , bei der internen WU mehr als 15 Minuten - daher noch "ungeeigneter" für Dich - von den Punkten mal ganz abgesehen . . .
Und:
Du erreichst die TPF nicht - daher hilft Dir diese Zeit nicht weiter . . .


----------



## ProfBoom (14. September 2013)

Ich geb' auf


----------



## Amigafan (15. September 2013)

ProfBoom schrieb:


> Ich geb' auf


 
Wie  ich sehe, fehlt Dir leider die Kenntnis von einigen Zusammenhängen -  sonst hättest Du gewußt, dass Ich Dir bereits indirekt alle Daten (auch  die zur Berechnung der TPF) geliefert habe.
Leider fehlt mir jeztz die Zeit, diese Zusammenhänge zu erläutern - vielleicht schaffe ich es noch Dienstag, wenn ich aus England zurückgekommen bin . . .


----------



## ProfBoom (15. September 2013)

Ich glaube, wir reden an einander vorbei.
Mir ging es nicht mehr darum die genaue TPF zu erfahren, sondern darum warum mir die TPF nicht helfen soll.
Wenn  TPF(int. WU) *5 > TPF(8900) *2  dann ist das schlechter für mich. 

Dass dies der Fall ist, hast du ja schon gesagt.

Ansonsten: Gute Reise!


----------



## Amigafan (17. September 2013)

ProfBoom schrieb:


> Ansonsten: Gute Reise!


Danke




ProfBoom schrieb:


> Ich glaube, wir reden an einander vorbei.
> Mir ging es nicht mehr darum die genaue TPF zu erfahren, sondern darum warum mir die TPF nicht helfen soll.
> Wenn  TPF(int. WU) *5 > TPF(8900) *2  dann ist das schlechter für mich.
> 
> Dass dies der Fall ist, hast du ja schon gesagt.



Ohne Worte  . . .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. September 2013)

Hab heute das Paket von meinem Internet-Anbieter bekommen:
Bin jetzt mit meinem eigenen Anschluss unterwegs und folglich gibt es keinen Faltunterbruch. 

Muss jetzt noch das WLAN konfigurieren und dann läuft alles. 

Hab vorhin mal einen Speedtest auf Speed.io gemacht: Diesen Monat sollte es ja eigentlich noch eine 10'000kBits-Verbindung sein und ab nächsten Monat sollte es ne 25'000er werden > der Test hat jetzt ne 20'000er ergeben. 

Mal schauen was auf der ersten Rechnung drauf ist, da sehe ich dann was Sache ist.


----------



## Amigafan (19. September 2013)

*Zur Info:*

Die Stats-Server von Stanford scheinen ein "kleines" Problem zu haben - es gibt seit mehreren Stunden keine Punkte-Updates mehr.
Daraus resulieren dann auch die fehlenden Punkte-Updates bei den EOC- bzw. Kakao-Stats.


----------



## Bumblebee (19. September 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> *Zur Info:*
> 
> Die Stats-Server von Stanford scheinen ein "kleines" Problem zu haben .....



.. und es ist noch immer nicht wirklich gelöst - Geduld ist angesagt


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. September 2013)

Solange die Punkte gutgeschrieben werden ist es nur eine nervige Bagatelle.


----------



## ProfBoom (19. September 2013)

VMware 6 unterstützt jetzt bis zu 16 Kerne: 
-16 vCPUs
 Virtual Machines can now run with up to 16 virtual CPUs.
 This enables very processor intensive applications to be run in a virtual machine.

Quelle: VMware Player 6 Release Notes


----------



## Bumblebee (19. September 2013)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Solange die Punkte gutgeschrieben werden ist es nur eine nervige Bagatelle.



Deine Worte in Gottes Gehörgang...

Ein Post bei den News wäre allerdings langsam angebracht - was ich Vijay auch so geschrieben habe...


----------



## wolf7 (19. September 2013)

ProfBoom schrieb:


> VMware 6 unterstützt jetzt bis zu 16 Kerne:
> -16 vCPUs
> Virtual Machines can now run with up to 16 virtual CPUs.
> This enables very processor intensive applications to be run in a virtual machine.
> ...


 
hasts schon ausprobiert? weiß net, ob ich meine erprobt version 3 dagegen eintauschen sollte...


----------



## ProfBoom (19. September 2013)

Sobald ich herausgefunde habe, wie ich bei einem Phenom II X4 die versteckten 12 Kerne freischalte, probiere ich es aus!

Übrigens:
Beim letzten Update habe ich wieder Punkte bekommen.


----------



## picar81_4711 (19. September 2013)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Solange die Punkte gutgeschrieben werden ist es nur eine nervige Bagatelle.


Hab leider die Punkte von meinem Opteron, die in der Nacht hochgeladen wurden, verloren......wenn man unter PC Games Hardware - Team Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats nachschaut, gingen etwas mehr als 2 Mio. Punkte für das Team verloren...... sowas ist schade......


----------



## Amigafan (19. September 2013)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Deine Worte in Gottes Gehörgang...
> 
> Ein Post bei den News wäre allerdings langsam angebracht - was ich Vijay auch so geschrieben habe...



Das ist passiert - leider hab ich davon auch nichts mitbekommen.
Der neue Blog ist leider nicht mehr so übersichtlich . . . 
Siehe:FAH Blog



picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Hab  leider die Punkte von meinem Opteron, die in der Nacht hochgeladen  wurden, verloren......wenn man unter  PC  Games Hardware - Team Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home  Stats nachschaut, gingen etwas mehr als 2 Mio. Punkte für das Team  verloren...... sowas ist schade......


 
Könnte bei dem "Zwischenupdate" am 19.09.  um 00:00 Uhr passiert sein - 53 WU´s, aber nur knapp 232K Punkte . . .   
Ich will mal hoffen, dass noch eine "Korrektur" stattfindet und die Punkte nachgeliefert werden.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. September 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Könnte bei dem "Zwischenupdate" am 19.09. um 00:00 Uhr passiert sein - 53 WU´s, aber nur knapp 232K Punkte . . .
> Ich will mal hoffen, dass noch eine "Korrektur" stattfindet und die Punkte nachgeliefert werden.


Da fehlen sehr viele Punkte!  
Zum Beispiel wurde von mir eine P8103 nicht gezählt und das sind alleine schon 328k Punkte.


----------



## wolf7 (19. September 2013)

ProfBoom schrieb:


> Sobald ich herausgefunde habe, wie ich bei einem Phenom II X4 die versteckten 12 Kerne freischalte, probiere ich es aus!
> 
> Übrigens:
> Beim letzten Update habe ich wieder Punkte bekommen.


 
kannst doch mit 4 Kernen falten. Wichtig ist ja nur, ob die neue Version einfluss auf die Punkte hat... mh vllt test ich das mal, hab ja zumindest 8 vCPUs.


----------



## ProfBoom (19. September 2013)

Bei mir ist der letzte Post im Blog die Benachrichtigung, dass das _Forum_ Wartungsarbeiten unterzogen wird - das war vorgestern.
Zum Punkteproblem sehe ich keinen Post.

Und meine Punkte von gestern 21Uhr wurden brav nachgeliefert.

Da ich Core17 statt Core16 (belegte einen Kern) falte, wären die CPU PPD in der VM nur bedingt vergleichbar, da mehr CPU Kapazität für andere Tasks zur Verfügung steht als früher.
Falls Bedarf besteht, teste ich trotzdem mal.


----------



## Bumblebee (19. September 2013)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Hab leider die Punkte von meinem Opteron, die in der Nacht hochgeladen wurden, verloren......(



.. wollte eigentlich nichts sagen - aber da ihr es ansprecht...
Habe auch (merklich) Punkte verloren

Es ist aber auch schon vorgekommen, dass Tage später plötzlich noch was nachgereicht wurde *hoff*


----------



## Amigafan (19. September 2013)

Neues aus der Rubrik:

*Dinge, die die Welt bewegen . . . *
Ich weiß zwar nicht, aus wessen Mist dieser Tag "gezogen" wurde, aber - heute war der "International Talk-like-a-Pirate-Day"    
Leider kein verspäteter Aprilscherz . . . 


*Dinge, die die Welt mehr bewegen*:

Es gibt neue Infos über *AMD´s Spezifikationen* zur* R9 290X* genannt Toast "Hawaii"  - äähhh - ehh - GPU "Hawaii"  
Quelle ist die Webseite techPowerUp: AMD "Hawaii" R9 290X GPU Specifications Revealed | techPowerUp und AMD Radeon R9 290X | techPowerUp GPU Database
Lasse mich mal überraschen, inwieweit diese Angaben dem tatsächlichen Produkt entsprechen . . .


----------



## Thosch (20. September 2013)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> ... sowas ist schade......


 Nicht schade, das ist schon *extrem* ärgerlich.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. September 2013)

Der Tag fängt gut an > die Punkte wurden nachgereicht!


----------



## Amigafan (20. September 2013)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Der Tag fängt gut an > die Punkte wurden nachgereicht!



Es gab dieses Problem mit den fehlenden Punkten in allen Teams - und es betraf vor allem die "Vergütung" der big-WU´s.


Edit:

Laut den Verantwortlichen sind alle Punkte nachgereicht.
Wer trotzdem die Punkte für eine WU vermisst, kann mir die Daten dieser Wu posten - ich lasse diese dann überprüfen.
Aber - prüft bitte genau - diese zusätzliche Überprüfung ist zeitaufwändig . . .


Edit2:
Wartet aber mit der Kontrolle noch den heutigen Tag ab - es kann sein, dass noch ein paar Korrekturen stattfinden.
Außerdem - ich komme erst Sonntag zurück. Vorher ist mir eine Weitergabe der Daten nicht möglich.
Also - Zeit genug für Euch . . .


----------



## mattinator (20. September 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> und es betraf vor allem die "Vergütung" der big-WU´s.


Meine normalen kamen alle gestern auf einen Schwung um 12:00 PM CDT:


Spoiler





Time|Points|WUs
09.20, 9am|0|0
09.20, 6am|15,869|2
09.20, 3am|10,026|1
09.20, 12am|31,442|4
09.19, 9pm|26,214|1
09.19, 6pm|5,819|1
09.19, 3pm|26,232|1
09.19, 12pm|77,937|5
09.19, 9am|0|0

09.19, 6am|0|0
09.19, 3am|0|0
09.19, 12am|0|0
09.18, 9pm|0|0


Ich habe jetzt nicht jedes einzelne Projekt geprüft, vom Tages-Schnitt sollte es jedoch stimmen.


----------



## Bumblebee (20. September 2013)

Juhuuuu - das ist 

Ich habe wieder mal eine (zumindest für mich) neue Fehlermeldung entdeckt

FAHControl hatte sich komplett aufgehängt
Im Log fand ich dann den Grund:

"Checkpoint was created with a different Platform"

Hhhmmmm...  Grübel... 
Bei einem System, dass seit mehr als einem Jahr völlig unverändert läuft 

Ah, ich habs 
Irgend jemand ist wohl in mein Haus eingebrochen und hat auf den Computer einen fremden Checkpoint draufgemacht 

Wie? Ihr meint das sei eher Grimms Märchen als realistisch?
Ja, stimmt irgendwie schon... bloss... 

Die Alternative wäre; dass (sorry für die Formulierung) diese Punks bei Stanford gequirlte Sch*Platzhalter* labern
Und das kann doch nicht sein - oooderrr??


----------



## mattinator (20. September 2013)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> ... und hat auf den Computer einen fremden Checkpoint draufgemacht


 Wenn's denn man kein Checkpoint Charlie ist.


----------



## Bumblebee (21. September 2013)

Also ich muss zugeben - so langsam nerven die vielen 8018er
Natürlich - müssen auch durchgekaut werden - aber mein Punktekonto sieht mitleiderregend aus...


----------



## ProfBoom (21. September 2013)

Mach dir keine Sorgen, für uns ist es immer noch beeindruckend


----------



## Uwe64LE (21. September 2013)

Ich kämpfe neben dem Problem 8018 auch noch einen aussichtslosen Kampf an der GPU Front.
GPU-Z zeigt mir keine Werte für Shader mehr an. Trotz 99% GPU Load komme ich mit der GTX650 nur noch auf 9 bis 10 K PPD.
Wurde bei GPU-Z was geändert oder hat die Karte nen Hack weg?

Hab letztens mal das System abgeschossen, als ich mit google maps bzw. streetview den client gekillt hatte.
Fah client ist neu installiert und Nvidia Treiber auch gleich auf den neuesten Stand gebracht.


----------



## hbf878 (21. September 2013)

wie stellt man ein, dass nur noch cpu-WUs mit basepoints<1000 bearbeitet werden? der max-packet-size flag auf small scheint keine Wirkung zu zeigen, es wird eine 7645/6 nach der anderen geladen (für die mein System 1.5d braucht, also von klein kann keine rede sein). 
warum gibt es für die 7645/6 eigentlich so wenige punkte? 9000ppd schaffe ich mit diesen wus, mit allen anderen schaffe ich 13-16000ppd. könnte es da ein Problem mit meinem System geben oder liegt das an der allgemeinen punkte-Deflation?


----------



## ProfBoom (21. September 2013)

'Klein' bezieht sich in diesem Falle auf den Upload.

Dass fah die Dauer, die eine WU auf einem System braucht, nicht berücksichtigt und man es auch nicht einstellen kann, hat unser Team leider schon einen Falter gekostet...

Die WUs laufen leider nicht alle gleich gut auf einem System daher könnte es schon sein, dass die Punkte so wenig sind, auch wenn ich diese WU nicht kenne. Drei Posts über dir hat sich schon jemand über die wenigen Punkte eines anderen Projekts 'beschwert'.


----------



## nfsgame (22. September 2013)

Jemand Erfahrung was nen i3-530 an PPD macht?


----------



## wolf7 (22. September 2013)

ich starte jetzt ein Testlauf mit dem VMware Player 6.0 und Ubuntu 10.10@8 Threads. Mal gucken, was raus kommt.

edit: und nach einigen Startschwierigkeiten läufts scho mal. (beim ersten Versuch hat er iwi keine Netzwerkverbindung gefunden). Den Umweg über das Editieren des Konfig-files zum Erreichen von mehr als 4? Kernen kann man sich jetzt auf jeden Fall sparen. Kann problemlos bis zu 8 im Menü einstellen


----------



## mattinator (22. September 2013)

wolf7 schrieb:


> beim ersten Versuch hat er iwi keine Netzwerkverbindung gefunden


 Im Standard konfiguriert der Player glaub ich NAT Interface. Ich stelle das immer auf Bridged um und deaktiviere die zusätzlichen VMware-Netzwerk-Interfaces sowie den VMware DHCP-Dienst.


----------



## Amigafan (22. September 2013)

*@hbf878*

Welche Einstellungen nutzt Du noch im Client?
Von Interesse ist vor allem der *client-type*.

Fakt ist.
Das Flag: max-packet-size hat keinen Einfluß mehr auf die erhaltenen WU´s - SMP-WU´s sollen alle den -big-Stauts besitzen.
Dieses Flag war für Uniprozessor-WU´s gedacht.


*@nfsgame*

Leider nein . . .


----------



## wolf7 (22. September 2013)

mattinator schrieb:


> Im Standard konfiguriert der Player glaub ich NAT Interface. Ich stelle das immer auf Bridged um und deaktiviere die zusätzlichen VMware-Netzwerk-Interfaces sowie den VMware DHCP-Dienst.


 
na das waren schwerwiegendere Probleme. Hatte auch Schwierigkeiten beim Deinstallieren der Version 3. Der hat mit beim ersten Versuch gar keinen LAN Adapter zum Bridgen angezeigt und beim starten der VM kamen irgendwelche Fehlermeldungen, die viel zu schnell weg waren, um sie zu lesen. Ist aber auch egal, ne Neuinstallation hat die Probleme behoben.

Punktemäßig scheint der neue Player, so weit ich das nach einer WU und HFM beurteilen kann, auf jeden Fall scho mal nicht schlechter zu sein. Bei ner 7508er WU zeigt HFM ~30k PPD an. In der WU History sind zwei der gleichen WUs mit ner PPD von ~28k bzw. 29k drin. Wird also schätzungsweise keinen nennenswerten Unterschied machen.


----------



## PrincePaul (22. September 2013)

Wollte heute malwieder einen neuen Versuch wagen und ins GPU Folding einsteigen, aber anscheinend sind alle meine Grafikkarten die ich dazu nutzen möchte zu alt 
Diesmal wars ne AMD Radeon HD 4870 ...
wäre auch zu schön gewesen, da passiv gekühlt bzw. in kombi mit nem eloop, also quasi lautlos


----------



## wolf7 (22. September 2013)

PrincePaul schrieb:


> Wollte heute malwieder einen neuen Versuch wagen und ins GPU Folding einsteigen, aber anscheinend sind alle meine Grafikkarten die ich dazu nutzen möchte zu alt
> Diesmal wars ne AMD Radeon HD 4870 ...
> wäre auch zu schön gewesen, da passiv gekühlt bzw. in kombi mit nem eloop, also quasi lautlos


 
also ich glaube nicht, dass es gut ist, mit ner passiv gekühlten Graka zu falten, da das ja schon eine außerordentliche Belastung für eine Grafikkarte darstellt.


----------



## Amigafan (22. September 2013)

*@PrincePaul*

Falten mit AMD-Karten ist erst ab Serie 5 möglich - aber nicht wirklich effektiv (Verbrauch zu PPD).
Wesentlich effektiver ist die Serie 7, beginnend mit der HD7790 - aber nur unter Core17 mit dem Flag: *client-type=advanced*.


----------



## ProfBoom (22. September 2013)

Falls du über eine HD7xxx nachdenkst, kann ich dir ein paar Werte nennen:

XFX DoubleDissipation BlackEdition HD7870 @stock=1050/1250/1,219V (GPU + RAM je +50MHz): 
Knapp 50.000 PPD (ich spiele noch nebenher, deshalb ist es weniger).
Schafft eine 8900 in knapp 11 Stunden, das ist wichtig, falls du nicht 24/7 faltest um deinen Bonus zu retten.
Die Karte ist ziemlich leise und faltet mit Standard-Lüftersteuerung bei ca. 65°C, an heißen Tagen bleibt sie immer noch unter 70°C. Die Lüfter laufen im Moment mit 50%, gut 2000 RPM.
Auf noch erträglichen, aber deutlch hörbaren, 60% sind es knapp 60°C.
Beim falten benötigt die Karte ungefähr 90W.


----------



## Amigafan (23. September 2013)

ProfBoom schrieb:


> Falls du über eine HD7xxx nachdenkst, kann ich dir ein paar Werte nennen:
> 
> XFX DoubleDissipation BlackEdition HD7870 @stock=1050/1250/*2,219*V (GPU + RAM je +50MHz):
> Knapp 50.000 PPD (ich spiele noch nebenher, deshalb ist es weniger).
> ...


 
Uppps - das wäre etwas viel - die Spannung eines 7870-Pitcairn-Chips liegt bei max. 1,219V.  

Ebenso empfehlenswert. Sapphire Radeon 7870 GE OC (Gigahertz Edition) mit denselben Stock-Taktraten (1050/1250MHz)
Läuft  bei mir faltstabil mit 1200MHZ GPU-Takt und 55% manueller  Lüftereinstellung bei derzeit etwa 50°C- der "Rest" wurde nicht  verändert.
Der Vorteil (aus meiner Erfahrung) des Sapphire-Designs:  Die Lüfter laufen auf niedrigerem Niveau - und können damit effizienter  (und leiser!) kühlen.
Damit bleibt die GPU auch bei extremer Hitze kühler.
Außerdem: 
Alle Speicher und VRM´s sind mit einer Metallplatte zur besseren Kühlung abgedekt (VRM´s max 60°C)
Hier dazu der Blick auf das PCB: Pure Perfection: Sapphire Radeon HD 7870 GHz Edition OC 2 GB Graphics Card Review. Page 2 - X-bit labs


----------



## Bumblebee (23. September 2013)

So, jetzt hat es mir entgültig "dr Nuggi uusegjagt" - Hauchteusche Übersetzung "den Schnuller rausgespuckt/rausgesprengt"

Ich bin kaum mehr bereit diese 8018er noch viel länger zu ertragen
Sie "fressen" mehr Strom als die "modernen" WUs und laufen extrem langsam/bringen kaum Punkte
Wenn ich mal nachzähle wie viele 8018er ich in der letzten Woche durchgekaut habe wird mir speiübel
Immer mehr (auf Grund der Menge) neige ich zu der Vermutung, dass diese WUs lediglich "Beschäftigungstherapie" sind

Daher, sollte sich die Situation bis in 3 Tagen nicht signifikant verbessern, werde ich meinem Geldbeutel was Gutes tun und die betroffenen "Kisten" herunterfahren


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. September 2013)

Autsch!!!
Das von dir Bumblebee, aber hast mein volles Verständnis (Hand auf die Schulter legen).


----------



## Amigafan (23. September 2013)

*@Bumblebee*

Ich kann Dich gut verstehen (und wäre ebenso unzufrieden) - aber ich würde die 8018er nicht als "Beschäftigungstherapie" ansehen.
Wenn diese derzeit so häufig vergeben werden , hat das einen Grund, den ich (leider noch) nicht kenne - man hat aber wohl die Priorität dieser WU´s auf dem Arbeitsserver erhöht.


----------



## PrincePaul (23. September 2013)

Ne ich werde mir keine neue kaufen und PPD/Watt ist mir auch egal, weil der Strom bei mir in der Miete inklusive ist   Naja passiv (prolimatech mk 13) plus eloop ist ja so gut wie lautlos


----------



## nfsgame (23. September 2013)

Gerade mal nen Client auf den Rechner mit dem i3-520 gehauen... Mit ner P10450 soll der gerade unter Ubuntu Server x64 knapp 6600PPD machen. Hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht... Gut, dann oxidiert der wenigstens nicht weiter im Idle hier 24/7 herum...


----------



## picar81_4711 (23. September 2013)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> So, jetzt hat es mir entgültig "dr Nuggi uusegjagt" - Hauchteusche Übersetzung "den Schnuller rausgespuckt/rausgesprengt"
> 
> Ich bin kaum mehr bereit diese 8018er noch viel länger zu ertragen
> Sie "fressen" mehr Strom als die "modernen" WUs und laufen extrem langsam/bringen kaum Punkte
> ...


Leg Dir lieber einen weiteren Server zu.....


----------



## ProfBoom (23. September 2013)

@Amigafan, danke, gut aufgepasst, ich habe den Tippfehler korrigiert.
Hab leider nur die 7850 in unserem Muttermagazin gefunden. Dort ist die angeblich ein bischen lauter als die XFX 7870.
Ansonsten hätte ich wohl eher zu Sapphire tendiert.

Und was ich vergessen habe: Die XFX können die Spannung nicht mehr verändern.

@nfsgame, mit welchem Takt läuft die CPU?


----------



## nfsgame (24. September 2013)

Die läuft @stock.


----------



## mallkuss (24. September 2013)

Wie ist denn eigentlich der Stand in Sachen Multi-GPU? Früher hatten die ja mal probs mit den Takten bei Load und idle (eine karte ist nicht aus dem Quark gekommen und hat die ganze Zeit im Idle Takt verbracht). Geht das mit dem V7 inzwischen besser?


----------



## Amigafan (24. September 2013)

*@mallkuss*

Meine eigenen Erfahrungen sagen ja, - aber . . . 

Wenn ich mir z. B. zwei AMD-GPU´s in den Rechner setzte, kann es trotzdem vorkommen, dass die als Karte1 erkannte GPU trotzdem die (im Mobo) zweite Karte ist und umgekehrt. 

So sieht bei mir die jetzige Konfiguration aus:
1. PCIE-Slot: HD5870 - im Client aber als 2. GPU gelistet (gleichzeitig "Arbeits-GPU").  
2. PCIE-Slot: HD7870 - im Client aber als 1. GPU gelistet (nur "Falt-GPU"). 

Wenn ixh den GPU-Index bei beiden Karten auf -1 lasse, kann ich mithilfe der OpenCL- und Cuda-Indices (beide entweder 0 oder 1) die Grafikkarte bestimmen (und GPU-z zur "Verifiozierung" verwenden).
So faltet laut Client z. Zt. bei mir GPU 2 - gelistet als HD5870 - tatsächlich "ackert" allerdings die HD7870 (die sich im PCIE-Slot 2 befindet und bei mir den Eintrag 0 (Null) als OpenCL- bzw. Cuda-Index besitzt . . .  

Allerdings - wenn ich die Indices komplett "tausche" (0<->1) und (1<->0), dann ändere ich nicht nur die Namen der GPU´s, sondern auch den GPU-Index (GPU1 wird GPU2 und umgekehrt ) - schönes "Spiel"


----------



## wolf7 (24. September 2013)

mal ne doofe Frage, die nur von jemand kommen kann, der seit > 4 Jahren keine dezidiert Grafikkarte mehr besitzt hat, wie laut sind denn die Dinger aktuell so? Weil ich gerade mit dem gedanken spiele mir was im 200€ Bereich zuzulegen. Da ich aber im selben Zimmer schlafe, wie der Rechner sollte sie aber möglichst unhörbar sein. Schlechtbelüftetes Gehäuse ist auch vorhanden, also ein Wärmestau vorbestimmt.


----------



## Abductee (24. September 2013)

Kommt ganz auf das Kühlerdesign darauf an.
Die aktuellen MSI Twin Frozer 4 sind extrem leise, meine 660Ti hab ich selbst unter Last nicht gehört.
(Leider hat die Karte wie die 670 einen Schaltungsfehler und würd ich deswegen nicht empfehlen)
Die Asus DC2 und Gigabyte Windforce sind auch sehr gut.

Produktvergleich ASUS GTX660 TI-DC2O-2GD5 DirectCU II OC, GeForce GTX 660 Ti, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90YV0361-M0NA00), Gigabyte GeForce GTX 660 Ti Windforce 2X OC, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-N66TOC-2GD) | Geizhals Deutsch


----------



## Amigafan (24. September 2013)

*@wolf7*

Dass Problem besteht darin, dass Lärm "relativ" ist - er wird bestimmt durch das "persönliche Empfinden".
Was für den Einen noch erträglich erscheint, ist für den Anderen bereits unerträglich.
Und - um die Sache nicht zu einfach zu machen  - auch die Tonhöhe des Schalls beeinflusst die Wahrnehmung . . . 

Aber - solange Du zu AMD-GPU´s greifen möchtest, rate ich Dir zu einem Eigendesign eines Boardpartners - diese sind in der Regel leiser als das Referenzdesign von AMD.
Bei nVidia hast Du die Qual der Wahl - da deren Referenzdesign bereits eine akzeptable "Lautstärke" bietet . . .


----------



## wolf7 (24. September 2013)

sollte noch dazu sagen, Lautstärkereferenz ist ein eloop der mit ~1400 rpm läuft. Hab leider kein Messgerät zur Lautstärkemessung und die Bestimmung mit dem Smartphone is ja nur ne grobe schätzung...

@Abductee: schaut scho mal net schlecht aus, aber sind AMD Grafikkarten aktuell nicht besser zum falten?


----------



## Amigafan (24. September 2013)

*@wolf7*

Ich weiß nicht, welche "Hausnummer" eine 660 TI abliefert - eine HD7870 z. B. schafft zwischen 50 und 60K PPD - mit Core17 und abhängig vom OC.

Außerdem benötigen AMD-GPU´s mit Core17 wenig "CPU-Unterstützung" - nur zur Initialisierung/Vorbereitung der Daten und zur Verifizierung des Berechneten . . .


Edit:
Als Tipp: Lies bitte mal die Posts vom 22.09.


----------



## ProfBoom (24. September 2013)

Mit Eloop als Referenz kann ich nicht dienen, ich habe die BeQuiets.
Mein älteres Modell auf dem CPU Lüfter (Thermalright HR-01+) muss ich mit ca. 1000rpm (100%=1500rpm) drehen lassen, damit es so laut ist wie meine XFX HD 7870 DoubleDissipation BlackEdition beim falten.

Der PC ist insgesamt so leise, dass ich es im Bett in ca. 3m Entfernung höre, wenn sich die Samsung HD103UJ (7200rpm, in Silendmaxx HD-Dämmung Rev2, die aber leider mehr Vibration und nur wenig Laufgeräusch dämmt) abschaltet. Trotzdem ist die Grafikkarte deutlich herauszuhören. Auch den Lüfterabfall alle 2%, wenn die CPU die Daten verarbeitet, kann man gut hören.

Meine Umgebung ist Abends aber auch sehr ruhig.

Ganz persönlich lasse ich höchstens im Urlaub oder Fr/Sa den PC über Nacht laufen, da es immer noch etwas stört.


----------



## mattinator (24. September 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, welche "Hausnummer" eine 660 TI abliefert - eine HD7870 z. B. schafft zwischen 50 und 60K PPD - mit Core17 und abhängig vom OC.


 Meine MSI GTX 660 Ti bringt mit dem aktuellen WHQL-Treiber (327.23) bei den 8900-er Projekten eine TPF zwischen 04:38 und 04:59 (zwischen 78K und knapp 81K PPD). Allerdings taktet die auch auf Grund des "Schaltungsfehlers" recht gut. Über die Lautstärke der Karte kann ich bei nicht klagen, da sind die Gehäuselüfter mehr zu hören.


----------



## hbf878 (25. September 2013)

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit den neuen Karten von amd aus? Werden die von FAH sofort unterstützt?


----------



## Amigafan (25. September 2013)

Soloange es beim Launch der Karten von AMD auch neue Treiber mit OpenCL 1.2 gibt sollte sich kein Problem ergeben (nicht wie bei Titan  - kein Treiber mit OpenCL-Support) . . .


*@ProfBoom*

Gegen den Drehzahlabfall des Lüfters hilt nur eins: manuell eingestellter Lüfter.
Der ist (bei gleicher Lüfterdrehzahl) weniger störend als das ständige "auf und ab" . . .


----------



## ProfBoom (25. September 2013)

Alle elf Minuten mal etwas mehr Ruhe finde ich nicht schlimm. Solle immer so sein  Nur dann würde es der Karte zu warm.
Irgendwas ist ja immer.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. September 2013)

Offtopic:
Kann mir bitte jemand einen kleinen Gefallen machen und mal versuchen auf Clipfish.de ein Video zu starten?

Ich hab es mit drei PC's (Win7, XP) mit IE und Firefox versucht, aber bis auf die Werbespots vor den Clips gibt es nichts zu sehen.

Gibt man clipfish.ch ein wird man automatisch auf die .de-Seite weitergeleitet.


----------



## ProfBoom (25. September 2013)

Mr. Bean und Top Gear hat bei mir mit FF und IE funktioniert.


----------



## wolf7 (25. September 2013)

danke für die Grafikkarten Tipps schwanke nun zwischen der Sapphire Radeon HD 7870 GHz Edition OC, 2GB und der Gigabyte GeForce GTX 660 Ti Windforce 2X OC. Muss ich mal sehen, was ich nehme. Vom Kühlkonzept her scheint die AMD allerdings die bessere Wahl zu sein, was wohl den Ausschlag geben wird. 
Aber noch ne andere Frage, die ich meine hier im Forum gelesen zu haben. Remote Desktop und falten is schlecht oder? Was passiert denn, wenn ich ne RDP Sitzung aufbaue mit dem faltprozess? (auch den Fall angenommen, dass die Ausgabe weiterhin über die Intel IGP von der CPU läuft und nicht über eine von den beiden genannten Grafikkarten)


----------



## T0M@0 (25. September 2013)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Offtopic:
> Kann mir bitte jemand einen kleinen Gefallen machen und mal versuchen auf Clipfish.de ein Video zu starten?
> 
> Ich hab es mit drei PC's (Win7, XP) mit IE und Firefox versucht, aber bis auf die Werbespots vor den Clips gibt es nichts zu sehen.
> ...


 
Bei mir sagt er nur, dass ich den Adblocker aus machen soll


----------



## mattinator (25. September 2013)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Offtopic:
> Kann mir bitte jemand einen kleinen Gefallen machen und mal versuchen auf Clipfish.de ein Video zu starten?


 
Das hier geht bei mir (w7 64 und ff): Katy Perry - Roar - Video & Lyrics. Hast Du mal die Flashplayer komplett deinstalliert und neu installiert ? Versuch ggf. mal die letzten 10.3-er Versionen (Archived Flash Player versions).


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. September 2013)

Danke an alle für eure Bemühungen. 

@mattinator: Es ist ja leider nicht nur ein einzelnes System das sich weigert die Clips wiederzugeben sondern gleich mehrere:
1. 1090T-PC (Win7 mit IE 10 und Firefox 24.0)
2. Mein Multimedia-PC im Wohnzimmer (Win XP mit IE 9)
3. Mein Nettop (Win XP mit IE 9)
4. In der Firma ein PC (Win XP mit IE 9)
5. und vor 5 min hab ich es sogar mit meinem Faltserver versucht  (Ubuntu 12.10 mit Firefox)

@Bumblebee oder sonst jemand der in der Schweiz ist: Könntet ihr es mal versuchen? 
Hege langsam den Verdacht das Clipfish Nutzer aus der Schweiz ausgrenzt.


----------



## Bumblebee (25. September 2013)

Selbes "Verhalten" bei mir

Erst Werbung und dann... *NIX*


----------



## picar81_4711 (25. September 2013)

mattinator schrieb:


> Das hier geht bei mir (w7 64 und ff): Katy Perry - Roar - Video & Lyrics. Hast Du mal die Flashplayer komplett deinstalliert und neu installiert ? Versuch ggf. mal die letzten 10.3-er Versionen (Archived Flash Player versions).


 Bei mir gehts auch.....


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. September 2013)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Selbes "Verhalten" bei mir
> 
> Erst Werbung und dann... *NIX*


Danke für die Mühe wenn auch leider mit dem falschen Ergebnis.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. September 2013)

Gestern Abend hab ich meinen Verdacht noch getestet ob Clipfish uns Schweizern sein Angebot vorenthält:
Hab kurzerhand ihnen ne deutsche IP via Proxy vorgegaukelt und siehe da es ging. 

Aber das Ganze ist nicht wirklich schlimm, da ich gestern bei Suchen nach einer Möglichkeit ne deutsche IP vorzugaukeln zufälligerweise über ne Clipseite (myvideo.ch, keine Ahnung wieso ich die übersehen habe ) gestolpert bin, die die entsprechenden Clips auch im Angebot haben. 

Nochmal danke an alle für ihre Hilfe. 


An die beiden Mods: Keine Ahnung ob das mit Proxy legal ist oder nicht (wegen Forumsregeln), hab da widersprüchliche Infos im Netz gefunden > die einen sagen ist legal und die anderen sagen nicht legal.


----------



## Bumblebee (26. September 2013)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> An die beiden Mods: Keine Ahnung ob das mit Proxy legal ist oder nicht (wegen Forumsregeln), hab da widersprüchliche Infos im Netz gefunden > die einen sagen ist legal und die anderen sagen nicht legal.



Nun, ich denke die *Erwähnung* dieser Möglichkeit ist definitiv nix Schlimmes
Schliesslich gibt es ja auch Programme die deine IP verschleiern - Stichwort "Schutz der Privatsphäre"


----------



## Amigafan (26. September 2013)

Eine kurze Info für alle, die mit Ihren nVidia-Karten an Core15-WU´s "verzweifeln":

Laut Aussage von Yutong Zhao (proteneer), GPU Core-Entwickler, wird derzeit an 7 neuen Projekten für Core17 gearbeitet.
Damit dürfte sich die derzeitige Situation der Core17-WU-Knappheit wesentlich entspannen . . .


----------



## Bumblebee (26. September 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Eine kurze Info für alle, die mit Ihren nVidia-Karten an Core15-WU´s "verzweifeln":
> 
> Laut Aussage von Yutong Zhao (proteneer), GPU Core-Entwickler, wird derzeit an 7 neuen Projekten für Core17 gearbeitet.
> Damit dürfte sich die derzeitige Situation der Core17-WU-Knappheit wesentlich entspannen . . .



... Zeit wird's ...


----------



## Amigafan (26. September 2013)

Teste gerade eine neue interne WU mit einer neuen Version des Core17 (Version .0.0.49, advanced-WU´s nutzen derzeit Version 0.0.46).

Einziger Unterschied: Die Version des Core17 ist fähig, eine einzelne GPU temperaturkontrolliert für 15 Minuten (Mindestzeitdauer) zu pausieren.
Das sieht dann im Log so aus:

*13:15:03:WU00:FS00:0x17:Folding@home GPU core17
13:15:03:WU00:FS00:0x17:Version 0.0.49
13:17:22:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 0 out of 250000 steps (0%)
13:17:22:WU00:FS00:0x17:Temperature control disabled. Requirements: single Nvidia GPU, tmax must be < 110 and twait >= 900*

Auifgrund der Tatsache, dass es sich hier um eine WU handelt, die speziell nur für nVidia-GPU´s unter WinXP gedacht ist, sind auch die "Requirements" (Vorraussetzungen).
Gesteuert wird das Ganze über "extra core args".
Aber - die Version 0.0.49 ist derzeit nur lauffähig unter der internen WU*.*

BTW:
Die interne WU hat eine extrem kurze Berechnungsdauer (TPF etwa 0:27 Minuten) - dafür ist das Speicher-und Überprüfungsintervall auf alle 20 Frames (%) festgelegt.



Edit:

Punktemäßig sind diese WU´s der "echte Renner" und erinnern an "die gute alte Zeit"  -  einmal 12 und einmal 13 Punkte (PPD um die 400). 
Berechnet wurden diese auf meiner GTX670 bei 1202MHz GPU-Takt - die WU´s reagieren extrem empfindlich auf OC bzw. zusätzliche GPU-Nutzung und produzieren sehr schnell einen Blue-Screen   .
Glücklicherweise sind es interne WU´s . . .


----------



## T0M@0 (26. September 2013)

Hat wer schon den Nvidia 327.23 Treiber im Falteinsatz? (hab Win7 64Bit, GTX580)

Hab noch den 310 im Einsatz


----------



## mattinator (26. September 2013)

@*T0M@0*
Läuft mit meiner GTX 660 Ti unter Win 7 64Bit ohne Probs.


----------



## mallkuss (26. September 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> *@mallkuss*
> 
> Meine eigenen Erfahrungen sagen ja, - aber . . .
> 
> ...


 

danke Amigafan für die Antwort!
gleich noch was: die AMD Karten laufen alle unter Windows, richtig? meine GTX680 macht ja core17 unter unbuntu... überlege gerade mit nen zweiten Falter zu bauen


----------



## Amigafan (26. September 2013)

*@mallkuss*

Bitte . . . 
Und richtig - Win7 Pro 64Bit, Catalyst 13.8 Beta (neuen 13.9WHQL noch nicht "getestet").

Nebenbei:
Ich fahre in Bezug auf´s Falten ´"zweigleisig" - nutze also AMD- und nVidia-GPU´s.


----------



## Uwe64LE (27. September 2013)

Bin mit meiner GTX 650 inzwischen ziemlich unzufrieden.
Was wäre denn momentan ein Preis-/Leistungs-"Kracher"?


----------



## Amigafan (27. September 2013)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Bin mit meiner GTX 650 inzwischen ziemlich unzufrieden.
> Was wäre denn momentan ein Preis-/Leistungs-"Kracher"?


 
Da zählt mit Sicherheit die HD7870 dazu . . . 
Diese wird bereits ab etwa 150,-€ angeboten.

Wenn Du mehr investieren möchtest:
Die HD7970 - ab etwa 250,-€ oder die HD7970 GE ab ca. 280,-€ . . .


----------



## Uwe64LE (27. September 2013)

Da ich schon lange nicht mehr zocke und die Karte nur für FAH gebraucht wird, soll es keine große Investition werden.
150€ wären OK.

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, wäre die Sapphire Radeon 7870 GE OC (Gigahertz Edition) dein Favorit, nicht wahr?

Gibt es Erfahrungen, ob man die besser alleine betreibt oder als Partner die GTX650 oder lieber die GTS450 mitlaufen lässt?
(Netzteil ist ein SeaSonic X Series 660, da gibt´s keine Probleme)


----------



## Amigafan (27. September 2013)

*@Uwe64LE*

Prinzipiell spricht nichts dagegen, eine Deiner Karten als "Monitortreiber" zu verwenden, damit die neue Karte nur zum Falten verwendet werden kann.
Es erfordert eventuell etwas mehr Aufwand, um dann die "richtige GPU" über den Clienten anzusprechen.
Allerdings können nur WinXP und Win7 mit zwei unterschiedlichen Grafiktreibern umgehen - Vista ist "zu doof"  dafür.

Dieser "Mehraufwand" lohnt allerdings nur, wenn Du dieses System noch "andersweitig" nutzt - als "Nur-Falter" reicht die Falt-GPU.


----------



## mallkuss (27. September 2013)

wow, hatte gerade eine BadWorkUnit auf meinem Falter!  und auf meinem Desktop System schon wieder ne 8018 eingesammelt...


----------



## Uwe64LE (27. September 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> *@Uwe64LE*
> Dieser "Mehraufwand" lohnt allerdings nur, wenn Du dieses System noch "andersweitig" nutzt - als "Nur-Falter" reicht die Falt-GPU.



Ich habe in letzter Zeit öfter das Problem, das mir google maps- wenn ich street view aufrufe- den client abschießt.
So gesehen wäre eine Karte "für den Monitor" und eine "für FAH" auch ne Idee. Hab Win7 drauf.


----------



## Abductee (28. September 2013)

Welche Ports müssen denn fürs Falten offen sein?
8080 und 80?

Seit einem Firmwareupdate von meinem Router kämpf ich mit Up- und Downloadproblemen von WU's.


----------



## Bumblebee (28. September 2013)

Abductee schrieb:


> Welche Ports müssen denn fürs Falten offen sein?
> 8080 und 80?
> 
> Seit einem Firmwareupdate von meinem Router kämpf ich mit Up- und Downloadproblemen von WU's.



Also ich brauche genau diese beiden offen


----------



## mattinator (28. September 2013)

Abductee schrieb:


> Welche Ports müssen denn fürs Falten offen sein?
> 8080 und 80?


 Hiermit bekommst Du es (unter Windows) schnell genau raus: TCPView for Windows. Unter Linux in der Konsole netstat -apn (ps -axwl für die Liste der Prozesse).


----------



## wolf7 (28. September 2013)

aber mal ne doofe Frage bezüglich der Ports. Dafür braucht man doch keine port forwarding regel oder? weil ich hab in meinem Router keine, ich mein Port 80 ist ja sowieso klar aber auch für port 8080 hab ich keine Regel und es geht trotzdem. Bei meinem alten ISP (Hochschule) hatte ich allerdings das Problem, dass dieser den Port 8080 direkt geblockt hatte, da gabs dann auch einige Probleme vor allem beim laden von neuen WUs, weniger beim Hochladen (außer dass der UL Speed absolut mies war).


----------



## mattinator (28. September 2013)

Die Router blocken mit den Default-Einstellungen nur eingehende Verbindungen, da brauchst Du wahrscheinlich nichts anzupassen. 





> (außer dass der UL Speed absolut mies war


 Das Limit wird wahrscheinlich durch die Stanford-Server gesetzt.


----------



## ProfBoom (28. September 2013)

Bei mir wird nur mit gut 2/3 der vorhandenen Bandbreite hochgeladen, das sind ca. 65 KiB/s.


----------



## RG Now66 (29. September 2013)

Mein CPU+GPU Falter hat wohl RAM-Probleme,
es ist ein Dualboot system, unter Linux Mint faltet er ganz normal, da wollte ich in Win7 booten aber nur Bluescreens 
Also hab ich Memtest laufengelassen und es sind sofort Fehlermeldungen gekommen...

Werde mal bei Gelegenheit nachsehn welcher Riegel defekt ist und ersetzten.
Nur seltsam ist dass gerade Windows nicht arbeiten kann aber das Linux ganz normal faltet.


----------



## ProfBoom (29. September 2013)

Wen es noch interessiert, laut Blogeintrag von Vijay:
In etwa zwei Wochen wird es keine Core16 WUs mehr geben.


----------



## picar81_4711 (1. Oktober 2013)

Mit meiner GTX690 und dem P8018 schaffe ich gerade mal 40K PPD und das mit beiden GPUs zusammengerechnet......und die kommt sehr oft.....da schalte ich den PC gerne wieder aus bei fast 400W.


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Oktober 2013)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Mit meiner GTX690 und dem P8018 schaffe ich gerade mal 40K PPD und das mit beiden GPUs zusammengerechnet......und die kommt sehr oft.....da schalte ich den PC gerne wieder aus bei fast 400W.



Ja, das sind die Schmerzern die Falten verursachen kann...


----------



## Thosch (1. Oktober 2013)

... sog. "Schmerzfalten" oder auch die o.aufg. Falt(er)schmerzen ...  ...


----------



## wolf7 (1. Oktober 2013)

so meine grafikkarte ist endlich da, mal schauen, was die so bringt. Falten mit ner ATI HD 7er Serie soll ja recht cpu schonend sein, ich hab 8 threads bei meinem i7, sollte ich trotzdem für die optimale punkteausbeute einen für die gpu reservieren?

edit: wieso zeigt mir eig gpu-z nix an? Weil ich die intel igpu als primäre habe oder wieso?

edit2: ich glaub es hackt-.- ich wunder mich, wieso meine CPU bei 80°C rumdümpelt, denke mensch so viel Wärme kann die neue gpu doch gar net verbreiten. Was ist, der obere Lüfter meines NH-L12 steht und das Board störts net mal... kannst nur den kopf schütteln und der war net mal von nem Kabel blockiert, hab den angeschubst und er lief.

wären ~50k PPD mit ner 7870@1050MHz bei ner 8900er WU okay?


----------



## Amigafan (1. Oktober 2013)

*@wolf7*

Das ist vollkommen ok und ziemlich exakt das, was ich auch mit meiner Sapphire HD7870@Stock erhalte.

BTW:
Ist der CPU-Lüfter etwa so verstaubt, dass er nicht mehr ohne Hilfe anläuft?


----------



## wolf7 (1. Oktober 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> *@wolf7*
> 
> Das ist vollkommen ok und ziemlich exakt das, was ich auch mit meiner Sapphire HD7870@Stock erhalte.
> 
> ...



danke für den Hinweis. Die Graka bleibt auf jeden Fall schön kühl (~60°C) und ist nicht lauter als mein cpu Kühler. 

nope. Ich verstehe es absolut nicht. Eig sind die limits so gesetzt, dass er immer anlaufen müsste und es handelt sich um einen eloop, also kein billiges teil. Der PC, da recht neu, wurde erst vor kurzem ausführlich geputzt. Kann mir nur vorstellen, dass erst ein Kabel im Lüfter hing, dann aber iwann nicht mehr. Wieso er danach nicht mehr angelaufen ist kp. Es ist auf jeden Fall net allzu toll.


----------



## mattinator (1. Oktober 2013)

Einer von meinen drei eloop im Gehäuse hatte auch schon das Zeitliche gesegnet, allerdings fing der an zu schwingen und zu brummen. Der Händler hat mir ohne große Diskussionen und Kosten gleich einen neuen geschickt. Den "Brummer" brauchte ich nicht einmal zurücksenden, liegt noch zur Ersatzteilgewinnung / als "Notreserve" hier "im Lager".


----------



## Amigafan (2. Oktober 2013)

Da lob ich mir den Lüfter meines Scythe Mine 2: 
Nachdem er "Zicken" machte und ein einfaches "Nachölen" nicht half, habe ich ihn komplett zerlegt.
Auf der Motorachse befand sich etwas klebriges, welches mal wohl das Schmiermittel war.
Nach Entfernung desselben, dem Zusammernbau und dem Ölen mit einem Leichtlauföl läuft dieser bereits seit mehreren Monaten ohne Probleme. 

Und - solange ich den Betrieb mit der Hilfe dieses Öles gewährleisten kann ( zu dem Bruchteil eines Euro-Cents), werde ich diesen Lüfter - zumahl auch noch per Potentiometer regelbar und mit (im "Notfall") extremem Luftdurchfluß von fast 180m³/h nicht austauschen . . .


----------



## wolf7 (2. Oktober 2013)

ist es eigentlich ungünstig oder nicht sinnvoll, wenn ich dem folding client 7 threads zuweise? Hab mal gelesen, dass man nur eine gerade Anzahl auswählen soll, aber so schlimm kanns ja net sein oder?


----------



## Amigafan (2. Oktober 2013)

*@wolf7*

Das ist nicht mehr "so tragisch".  
Die WU´s laufen heute - bis auf ganz wenige Ausnahmen - auch mit -smp7 (teste ich gerne, wenn eine neue Beta-WU herauskommt) . 
Kritisch wird es erst ab Primzahlen darüber (11, 13, 17, . . . ).


----------



## wolf7 (2. Oktober 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> *@wolf7*
> 
> Das ist nicht mehr "so tragisch".
> Die WU´s laufen heute - bis auf ganz wenige Ausnahmen - auch mit -smp7 (teste ich gerne, wenn eine neue Beta-WU herauskommt) .
> Kritisch wird es erst ab Primzahlen darüber (11, 13, 17, . . . ).


 
mkay, ich stell trotzdem wieder auf 6 zurück, iwi ist die TPF ziemlich mies, fast genau so schlecht wie mit 6 threads.

edit: die ist sogar schlechter, also scheint das doch net zu funktionieren.


----------



## Amigafan (2. Oktober 2013)

wolf7 schrieb:


> mkay, ich stell trotzdem wieder auf 6 zurück, iwi ist die TPF ziemlich mies, fast genau so schlecht wie mit 6 threads.
> 
> edit: die ist sogar schlechter, also scheint das doch net zu funktionieren.


 
Das liegt aber nicht an der WU bzw. dem Core, sondern daran, dass Deine CPU neben dem "Treiben" der GPU noch zusätzliche Threads bearbeiten muß, die (mindestens) einen Kern teilweise auslasten - in dieser Situation "fährst" Du logischerweise mit -smp6 besser.

Außerdem:
Du solltest eine WU auch mit -smp7 beginnen, wenn Du "Reibungsverluste" durch unpassende Kernzahl verhindern willst.
So sollte eine WU, beginnend z. B. mit:
*Mapping NT from 6 to 6* auch mit 6 CPU-Cores durchgerechnet werden - dementsprechend auch bei -smp7!

Hier liegt eindeutig das "Mißverständnis" bei Dir.


----------



## wolf7 (2. Oktober 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Das liegt aber nicht an der WU bzw. dem Core, sondern daran, dass Deine CPU neben dem "Treiben" der GPU noch zusätzliche Threads bearbeiten muß, die (mindestens) einen Kern teilweise auslasten - in dieser Situation "fährst" Du logischerweise mit -smp6 besser.
> 
> Außerdem:
> Du solltest eine WU auch mit -smp7 beginnen, wenn Du "Reibungsverluste" durch unpassende Kernzahl verhindern willst.
> ...


 
na ja ich hab ja vorher geschaut und bei smp 6 liegt die cpu last nie über 80% und auch bei smp 7 hatte die cpu nie 100%, kann das trotzdem an der Auslastung liegen? Was natürlich stimmt, dass ich  die WU mit 6 Threads angefangen habe.


----------



## mattinator (2. Oktober 2013)

Das "Problem" ist, dass die CPU-SMP-Projekte möglichst gleichmäßige Verfügbarkeit aller Kerne benötigen, um ein optimales Ergebnis zu erzielen. Sobald nur einer der Kerne auch nur kurzzeitig anderweitig genutzt wird, bricht die PPD überproportional ein. Möglicherweise auf Grund des dadurch erhöhten Synchronisationsaufwandes bzw. durch die Verluste bei asynchroner Berechnung der einzelnen Segmente durch den Core.


----------



## wolf7 (3. Oktober 2013)

heute nacht hatte mein PC nen Bluescreen, an dem laut bluescreenview der Treiber "dxgkrnl.sys" schuld sein soll. Hat das scho mal jemand im Zusammenhang mit dem falten gehabt? Soll ja laut google der DirectX Treiber dran schuld sein. Von der Beschreibung her ist es der gleiche Fehler, den ich mal hatte, als ich bei einer Remote Desktop Verbindung per gpu-z die Daten der ATI HD 7870 auslesen wollte (was jetzt mit Hilfe von Teamviewer ohne Probleme geht)

Bildausgabe läuft über die igpu meines i7, die ATI ist nur zum falten da.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Oktober 2013)

Heute ist die Jahresstromabrechnung gekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 > ganz so schlimm war es zum guten Glück nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für die 4'013kWh Ökostrom mussten wir 1'068CHF (~850Euro) bezahlen. 
1'383kWh Hochtarif, 2'630kWh Niedertarif, 29kWh mehr als letztes Jahr.



Im Grossen und Ganzen sind wir beide relativ sparsam wenn man sich anschaut wie der Verbrauch zu Stande gekommen ist:

~3'030kWh oder 2/3 hat alleine mein Faltserver (350W) verfaltet (1.Monat war noch der Dell-Server mit 300W). 
~540kWh haben wir mit unserem Renault Twizy während 4 Monaten und 4'500km verstromert. 
Von den restlichen 443kWh kommt noch das weg was ich mit den beiden GTX460 im 1090T-Rechner gefaltet habe, aber da kann ich keine Aussage machen wie viel das gewesen ist, denn seit ich den E5-Server habe falte ich mit den beiden GTX460 nur noch wenn der 1090T-Rechner eh läuft (momentan sind es 10-20h pro Woche).  

Ps.: Auf der nächsten Stromrechnung wird der Gesamtverbrauch wohl nochmal 1'000kWh höher ausfallen, da unser Twizy bei der jetzigen Stromrechnung "nur" während 4 Monaten den Verbrauch in die Höhe getrieben hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (4. Oktober 2013)

Die aktuellen 10141 / 10142 / 10143 scheinen sich nicht mit ungeraden Kern-Zahlen (bei mir waren es 7) nicht zu vertragen. Sieben Projekte mit BAD_WORK_UNIT beendet, nach dem Umschalten auf 6 Kerne keine Probs mehr.


----------



## hbf878 (4. Oktober 2013)

Seit dem 13:00-Update (dt. Zeit) hat das Team PCGH die 4-Milliarden-Marke (4.000.000.000 ) geknackt!


----------



## Amigafan (4. Oktober 2013)

mattinator schrieb:


> Die  aktuellen 10141 / 10142 / 10143 scheinen sich nicht mit ungeraden  Kern-Zahlen (bei mir waren es 7) nicht zu vertragen. Sieben Projekte mit  BAD_WORK_UNIT beendet, nach dem Umschalten auf 6 Kerne keine Probs  mehr.



Selber schuld - wenn Du unbedingt Beta-WU´s falten mußt . . .


----------



## mattinator (4. Oktober 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Selber schuld - wenn Du unbedingt Beta-WU´s falten mußt . . .


 Wusste ich, dass das das kommt. Meine "Strafe" habe ich schon weg: ca. 1289 Punkte für 19:10 h. Habe jetzt auf "advanced" umgestellt.


----------



## Abductee (4. Oktober 2013)

Ich glaub ich spinne.
Seit ich meine Clientoptionen auf default hab funktioniert mein Up- und Download tadellos.
Kann ich den Server irgendwie beleidigt haben das er mir die Verbindung verweigert?
Hatte nur die Kernauswahl auf 32 und dann bei den Slot-Optionen:
client-type   bigadv
max-packet-size   big


----------



## mattinator (4. Oktober 2013)

mattinator schrieb:


> ca. 1289 Punkte für 19:10 h.


Korrektur: 1419 Punkte. Btw., was denkt Stanford sich bei solchen "Experimenten" ?


----------



## Amigafan (5. Oktober 2013)

mattinator schrieb:


> Korrektur: 1419 Punkte. Btw., was denkt Stanford sich bei solchen "Experimenten" ?



Es sind Beta-WU´s - und damit besteht aufgrund der geringen "Testtiefe" leider immer die Möglichkeit von Fehlern.
Natürlich ist dieses "Fehlverhalten" nicht beabsichtigt, aber niemals ganz auszuschließen . . . 
Und dass ist der Grund dafür, warum es Beta-Tester gibt . . .


----------



## wolf7 (5. Oktober 2013)

mh bin echt zufrieden mit meiner HD 7870. Die macht aktuell wirklich konstant 62k PPD @ 1,1GHz. Höher takten probier ich erst mal nicht, da der Rechner vorerst autark falten muss und mir da Stabilität am wichtigsten ist. Das einzige, was mich wundert, ist dass die CPU nunmehr nur noch 15-20k PPD macht, obwohl so gesehen immer noch mit 3 von 4 Kernen falte (6 von 8 Threads), der Einbruch aber >1/3 beträgt. (vorher warens noch ~28-30k PPD)


----------



## mattinator (5. Oktober 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Es sind Beta-WU´s - und damit besteht aufgrund der geringen "Testtiefe" leider immer die Möglichkeit von Fehlern.
> Natürlich ist dieses "Fehlverhalten" nicht beabsichtigt, aber niemals ganz auszuschließen . . .


 Nene, so habe ich das nicht gemeint. Dass der Fehler bei mir lag, ist mir schon klar. Ich arbeite selbst in der Software-Entwicklung. Da ist mir schon klar, dass es keine fehlerfreien Programme gibt. Allerdings experimentieren wir mit unseren Entwicklungen nicht, dazu ist unser Kunden-Clientel mit kleinen und mittleren mittelständischen Unternehmen nicht geeignet. Allenfalls simulieren wir mit der von uns entwickelten Software. Experimentell sehe ich das Verhältnis zwischen Laufzeit und erzielten Punkten. Damit werdet gerade ihr Beta-Tester dann doch ganz schön angeschmiert.
Hier das komplette log (


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, inkl. des fertig gerechneten Projektes), allerdings wird mit Standard-Loglevel vielleicht nicht viel zu erkennen sein.


----------



## Thosch (5. Oktober 2013)

Abductee schrieb:


> ... Kernauswahl auf 32 und dann bei den Slot-Optionen:
> client-type   bigadv
> max-packet-size   big


 Was anderes hab ich aber auch nicht eingetragen ...


----------



## ProfBoom (5. Oktober 2013)

wolf7 schrieb:


> Das einzige, was mich wundert, ist dass die CPU nunmehr nur noch 15-20k PPD macht, obwohl so gesehen immer noch mit 3 von 4 Kernen falte (6 von 8 Threads), der Einbruch aber >1/3 beträgt. (vorher warens noch ~28-30k PPD)


 
Die Punkte fallen nicht linear mit der Rechendauer, was am Bonus liegt.

Willkürliches Beispiel anhand des Projekts 7101:
TPF 1:00 min, 114.903 PPD
TPF 2:00 min,   40.624 PPD (doppelte Zeit, aber nur ein drittel der Punkte)


----------



## Amigafan (5. Oktober 2013)

mattinator schrieb:


> . . . Damit werdet gerade ihr Beta-Tester dann doch ganz schön angeschmiert.
> . . .



Danke - der Erste Nicht-Beta-Tester, der auch mal die negativen Seiten erkennt und äußert. 
Genau das kann passieren (und ist schon passiert - man faltet ohne Ergebnis für sich selber - außer Spesen nix gewesen!). 
Daher verstehe ich - ehrlich gesagt - auch nicht, warum jeder das Flag beta benutzt in dem Glauben, wir "bösen" Beta-Testern würden Ihnen etwas wegnehmen, indem wir den Standpunkt vertreten, das Beta nur für  Beta-Tester gedacht sei . . .  




mattinator schrieb:


> Hier das komplette log (
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Solange Verbosity-Level 3 genutzt wird, ist Alles in bester Ordnung - Level 5 "bläht" das Log unnötig auf, ohne einen "Mehrgewinn" an Informationen - darunter leidet dann die Lesbarkeit.


----------



## Uwe64LE (5. Oktober 2013)

Ich frage mich gerade ernsthaft, wieso ich so lange an nVidia festgehalten habe.
Die 7870 zeigt mir gerade 57.000 PPD an (Projekt 8900, Takt 1050 MHz).
Da kann ich meine GTS450 und GTX650 ja "entsorgen".


----------



## wolf7 (5. Oktober 2013)

Sehe ich das eigentlich richtig, dass es für die AMD 7er GPUs aktuell nur die 8900er WUs gibt?


----------



## ProfBoom (5. Oktober 2013)

Nein, ich hatte für die 7870 auch schon andere Projekte.


----------



## Amigafan (5. Oktober 2013)

*@wolf7 und ProfBoom*

Es gibt für AMD-Karten praktisch nur noch Core17-WU´s (bis auf ganz wenige Ausnahmen, da die Projekte mit Core16 fast abgeschlossen sind).
Darunter fallen folgende Projekte: WU 8900, WU 7810 und 7811.



BTW:

So langsam hab ich echt die Schnautze voll:     
Innerhalb von gut 3 Monaten die dritte Grafikkarte, die entweder gleich defekt geliefert wurde oder innerhalb kurzer Zeit "den Geist aufgab"!
Da fühle ich mich als Kunde echt verarscht!!!

Heute geliefert bekommen und eingebaut, aber der Rechner kam nicht über POST hinaus ins Bios . . . 

Der (augenscheinliche) Grund:
Beim genaueren Hinsehen mußte ich feststellen, das die angebrachte Backplate im oberen Bereich verbogen ist und wohl einige Lötstellen berührt . . . 
Also wird sie (notgedrungen) wieder verpackt und geht asap zurück!


----------



## Abductee (5. Oktober 2013)

Waren das alles neue Karten? Unterschiedlicher Hersteller?
Was sagt dein Händler dazu?


----------



## mattinator (5. Oktober 2013)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Ich frage mich gerade ernsthaft, wieso ich so lange an nVidia festgehalten habe.
> Die 7870 zeigt mir gerade 57.000 PPD an (Projekt 8900, Takt 1050 MHz).
> Da kann ich meine GTS450 und GTX650 ja "entsorgen".


 Na ja, wenn man "Äpfel mit Birnen vergleicht", die äquivalente NV-Karte wäre wohl eher die 660 Ti.
Übrigens hatte ich gerade den 331.40 Beta Treiber getestet, ist wieder runter. Entweder hatte ich bei der Installation etwas falsch gemacht, oder der ist wirklich nicht "folding-like". Trotz fast 100%-iger GPU-Auslastung beim 8900-er Projekt ca. doppelte TPF !


----------



## picar81_4711 (6. Oktober 2013)

mattinator schrieb:


> Na ja, wenn man "Äpfel mit Birnen vergleicht", die äquivalente NV-Karte wäre wohl eher die 660 Ti.....


 
Das stimmt, denn vergleichshalber schaffe ich mit meiner GTX 690 mit einer GPU (GTX680) über 80k ppd mit der P8900...


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Oktober 2013)

mattinator schrieb:


> Na ja, wenn man "Äpfel mit Birnen vergleicht", die äquivalente NV-Karte wäre wohl eher die 660 Ti.


und


picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Das stimmt, denn vergleichshalber schaffe ich mit meiner GTX 690 mit einer GPU (GTX680) über 80k ppd mit der P8900...


 
... der Vollständigkeit halber - eine 660Ti bringt bei P8900 ca. 65 KPPD

 - und eine 760er rund 61 KPPD


----------



## Amigafan (6. Oktober 2013)

Abductee schrieb:


> Waren das alles neue Karten? Unterschiedlicher Hersteller?
> Was sagt dein Händler dazu?


 
Es sind drei unterschiedliche Grafikkarten unterschiedlicher Hersteller bei unterschiedlichen Händlern . . .   
Die Reaktion des (jetzigen) Händlers muß ich noch abwarten, aber:

Die Grafikkarte läuft mittlerweile, sie bleibt trotzdem ein Fall für die RMA . . .  


Die "Geschichte" dazu:

Es war einmal . . . äääh 

Bei  einigen Z77-Platinen treten Inkompatibilitätsprobleme mit der ASUS POG  Matrix HD7970 Platinum auf, welche sich durch ein Biosupdate beheben  lassen sollen - nur leider benutze ich ein Board mit Chipsatz Z68. 
Meine Vermutung:
Da  das Board trotz Z68 bei Verwendung einer IvyBridge-CPU PCI-E in der  Version 3.0 bietet (MSI Z68A-GD65 (G3)), besteht wohl auch dort die  Inkompatibilität. 
Ein Biosupdate kommt für mich im Augenblick nicht in Frage, da ich:
 - einen 2600K nutze (SandyBridge) und
 - MSI von der Verwendung der neuesten Biosversion dringend abrät, solange keine IvyBridge-CPU verwendet wird.  

Auf meinem "alten" ASUS P5Q Pro stellte sich dann der "Erfolg" ein - der Rechner bootete. 
Nach der Installation des Catalyst 13.8 Beta und des Clienten unter Win7 Pro 64Bit konnte ich das Falten starten.

Das Gute dabei:
Obwohl  der Speicher um 150MHz übertaktet ist, läuft die Grafikkarte mit  1100MHz GPU-/1650MHz Mem-Takt (Werks-OC) stabil - selbst mit den  "kritischen" internen WU´s.  

Das Schlechte dabei:
Die Grafikkarte produziert Anzeigefehler. . .    
Es  kommt zur "Klötzchenbildung" in der unteren Displayhälfte - welche sich  noch verstärkt, wenn ein Fenster mit hellem Hintergrund geöffnet wird .  . .   

Mein  letzter Versuch wird sein, den Treiber auf den aktuellen 13.9WHQL zu  updaten - ich zweifle aber, dass das zur Besserung führt.
Also bleibt  . . .   . . . (snief) . . . (seufz)


----------



## mattinator (6. Oktober 2013)

@*Amigafan*
Von Inkompatibilität Mainboard und (Multi-)GPU im PCIe 3.0 kann ich auch "ein Lied singen".

Auch wenn es in diesem Umfang vllt. ein bisschen OT ist:

Hatte ja hier im Thread schon von meinen Problemen mit dem ASUS P8Z77 WS und 2 x MSI GTX 660 Ti berichtet. Mittlerweile vermute ich, dass die erste Kombination Mainboard und 2 GTX 660 Ti ausnahmsweise (!) zueinander passte. Leider musste ich erst das Mainboard wegen Defekt Marvell-SATA-Chip und dann eine (VRAM-)defekte Grafikkarte tauschen. Danach war dann Schluss mit 2 x PCIe 3.0 x16. Nachdem ich die Grafikkarte noch ein und das Mainboard noch zwei mal (1 x ASUS ARS) getauscht habe, reicht es mir jetzt. Ich werde morgen zum Händler gehen und mir eine Wandlung gegen ein ASUS P8Z77-V Deluxe aushandeln. Ist nach meinen Anforderungen die beste Alternative, 2 x PCIe 3.0 x8 reicht auch noch aus und mehr als zwei Grafikkarten sind (in meinem Gehäuse) ohne WaKü thermisch und akustisch nicht wirklich sinnvoll. Da mir der Verbrauch und die Wärmeabgabe / Lautstärke mit zwei Karten für Folding zu hoch ist, habe ich die zweite GTX 660 Ti zwar schon meinem großen Sohn vermacht. Lasse dafür vorerst das System etwas länger (24/7) und leiser laufen. Vllt. gibt es in der nächsten NVIDIA-Generation Karten mit einem merklich besseren PPD/W-Verhältnis. Der Unterbau mit dem i7-3770K sollte dafür dann wohl noch reichen.
Einen Vorteil hat das Ganze trotzem: bei der Bauerei habe ich dann probiert, die VCore auf Offset umzustellen und jetzt läuft das System beim Falten mit ein paar weniger mV weiterhin stabil sowie auch im Idle (wenn es den mal gibt) ein Ende sparsamer.

ps: Will hier keine (Schleich-)Werbung machen, aber das ASUS ARS ist bei einem Defekt / RMA-Fall eine feine Sache. Einfach den Ersatz schicken lassen, umbauen und das defekte Teil zurück. Gibt es bei Mainbaords allerdings nur Produkte aus dem Workstation- und Server-Segment. Außerdem kommen ggf. höhere Kosten auf einen zu, wenn man das Teil selbst beschädigt hat oder kein Defekt festgestellt werden kann. Für letzteres wurde mir jedoch bestätigt, dass ich in diesem Fall nichts bezahlen muss, da ich das Problem vorher ausführlich mit dem ASUS-Support "besprochen" hatte.


----------



## Knutowskie (6. Oktober 2013)

Moin Leute! Ich melde mich so langsam zurück an der Front. Es wird wieder kalt in der Bude und ich sehe nicht ein, egoistisch die Heizung auf zu drehen. Da hab ich es zwar warm, verrecke aber vielleicht eher an irgend nem Scheiß. Also, FAH FTW! 

Ich hab eben den neuen v7er installiert. Nunja, einfacher isses schon geworden. Der Schieberegler gefällt mir, mit dem man die Leistung einstellen kann.

Frage: Sind AMD Karten immernoch so kacke zum falten? Oder hat man dieses Jahr endlich mal OpenCL integriert?


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Oktober 2013)

Na das ist doch mal eine Freude - willkommen zurück



Knutowskie schrieb:


> Frage: Sind AMD Karten immernoch so kacke zum falten? Oder hat man dieses Jahr endlich mal OpenCL integriert?



Nee - inzwischen sind die AMD's durchaus genauso gut wie die N-VIDIA's


----------



## Amigafan (6. Oktober 2013)

*@Knutowskie*

Schön, dass Du wieder dabei bist 

AMD-Karten haben mittlerweile aufgeholt - das gilt allerdings vor allem für neuere GPU´s der 7xxx-Reihe.
Hier  sei vor allem die 78xx- bzw. 79xx-Reihe genannt, die sich mittlerweile  sehr gut mit den - leistungsmäßig - entsprechenden nVidia-Karten messen  können.
Möglich macht das der neue GPU-Core17, der sowohl auf AMD-, als auch auf nVidia-Karten (unter OpenCL) läuft.

Dazu kommt, dass die Core16-WU´s auslaufen, weil das Projekt beendet ist.
Das  ist für alle AMD-7xxx-Karten von Vorteil, weil diesen damit nur noch  Core17-WU´s (8900, 7810, 7811) zugewiesen werden, nVidia-GPU´s aber auch  noch die "alten" Core15-WU´s mitfalten müssen - unter großem  Punkte-"Verlust" in Bezug auf Core17-WU´s (da Core17-WU´s mittlerweile  auch vom *Q*uick*R*eturn*B*onus profitieren).

Problematisch:
Obwohl  auch 5xxx (58xx) und 6xxx-Karten (68xx bzw. 69xx) vom neuen Core  profitieren, gilt das für langsamere Karten leider nicht - diese  verlieren im Vergleich zu Core16-WU´s.
Wie dieses "Problem" seitens  Stanford gelöst werden wird, steht noch aus (siehe auch:  Core16 GPU core approaching end of life).
Weiteres "Problem":
Die neuen Core17-WU´s haben nur geringe Basispunkte - der eigentliche "Punkteregen" ergibt sich durch den *QRB*.
Damit verliert man den Großteil der (möglichen) Punkte, wenn eine WU während der Berechnung pausiert wird.
Also  - für maximale Punkte empfiehlt sich ein vollständiges Berechnen einer W  ohne Unterbrechung - problematisch für "Gelegenhitsfalter" . . . 

Ich hoffe, Dich hiermit auf den neuesten Stand des GPU-Faltens gebracht zu haben - happy folding 


BTW:
Meine "Befürchtung" hat sich bestätigt - auch mit Catalyst 13.9WHQL bleibt die "Klötzchenbildung" während des Faltvorgangs. 
Damit geht die HD7970 definitiv als defekt zurück . . .


----------



## Uwe64LE (7. Oktober 2013)

Zu den "Äpfeln und Birnen":
Ich dachte eigentlich, dass es für jeden ersichtlich ist, dass das kein Vergleich der drei aufgeführten Karten ist. Eher eine historische Reihenfolge der 
Empfehlungen der Preis-/Leistungs-Sieger.
Vor ein paar Jahren war das mal die GTS450 (damals um die 150€), gefolgt von der GTX650 (damals ebenfalls um die 150€).
Welche gute Karte bekommt man Stand Oktober 2013 für ungefähr 150€? Ne AMD 7870 GHz Edition.

Wenn dann als Begründung eine 660Ti (177 - 220€), eine GTX 680 für über 300€ und eine 760 für über 200€ angeführt werden,
frage ich mich echt, was an diesen Vergleichen nun eher ein Apfel sein soll. 

Ich wollte einfach nur zum Ausdruck bringen, dass ich (nach der seeligen 8800 GTS 512) zu lange an der 450 und 650 festgehalten habe,
ohne mal einen Blick ins andere Lager zu werfen.


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Oktober 2013)

Morschen Uwe

Da hast du natürlich recht - und doch wieder nicht (ganz)
Es ging (mir) nämlich nicht darum dir ein **falsch - setzen** an die Backe zu nageln

Vielmehr ging es mir um das was du selber gerade wieder bestätigt hast...

- für ungefähr 150 € gibst eine AMD 7870 GHz Edition - gut für ca. 57 KPPD
- für rund 200 € gibts eine (auslaufende) GTX 660Ti oder eine GTX 760 - gut für ca. 60 - 65 KPPD


----------



## Uwe64LE (7. Oktober 2013)

Danke für die Rückmeldung. Bei mir kam das nämlich so an, als wäre die 7870 ein "Fehlkauf".

Ich hatte in der Vergangenheit mehrfach geschrieben, dass ich mit der GTX650 nicht mehr zufrieden bin und hab
vor dem Kauf einer neuen Karte nach Empfehlungen gefragt.
Die einzige Antwort lautete 7870.

Nun kauf ich mir das Ding, freu mich über den Punkteregen im Vergleich zur Vorgängerkarte und krieg "Äpfel mit Birnen" zu hören
anstelle einer Reaktion nach dem Motto "jeder Punkt ist gut für´s team".

Natürlich wäre eine 699 € Karte noch besser, aber das Thema hatten wir ja schon oft: man muss sich das auch leisten
können und wollen. Und auch 50€ Aufpreis ist mir zu viel in Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass man mit den nVidia eben auch mal
ne schlechte WU abfassen kann, während die AMD (wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe) eben durchgängig Core17 bekommt.


----------



## Thosch (7. Oktober 2013)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> ...
> - für ungefähr 150 € gibst eine AMD 7870 GHz Edition - gut für ca. 57 KPPD
> - für rund 200 € gibts eine (auslaufende) GTX 660Ti oder eine GTX 760 - gut für ca. 60 - 65 KPPD


 Was würde dann eine 7970er Karte "bringen" ? Suche ja auch noch nach einem Ersatz für die "alternde" 560Ti ...


----------



## Amigafan (7. Oktober 2013)

Thosch schrieb:


> Was würde dann eine 7970er Karte "bringen" ? Suche ja auch noch nach einem Ersatz für die "alternde" 560Ti ...


 
Die HD7970 bringt ab 100K PPD aufwärts - je nach Übertaktung.
Siehe auch: Folding@Home Stats und PPD vergleich


*@Uwe64LE*

Die HD7870 ist garantiert kein Fehlkauf - und derzeit das günstigste Angebot im Vergleich zu anderen Karten entsprechender Leistung . . .


----------



## mattinator (7. Oktober 2013)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Bei mir kam das nämlich so an, als wäre die 7870 ein "Fehlkauf".


 Sorry, so war's nicht gemeint.


----------



## acer86 (7. Oktober 2013)

Mal eine kurze Zwischen frage, ist ein Intel i3-2370M noch smp Tauglich? was könnte der so an PPD schaffen? (4000-5000)


----------



## picar81_4711 (7. Oktober 2013)

acer86 schrieb:


> Mal eine kurze Zwischen frage, ist ein Intel i3-2370M noch smp Tauglich? was könnte der so an PPD schaffen? (4000-5000)


Mehr als 4000 PPD würde ich nicht sagen.....eher weniger.....leider


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Oktober 2013)

Genug ist genug - mein grottiges Tagesergebnis von gestern hat mir den Rest gegeben
ich werde in den kommenden Tagen ein paar meiner Systeme runterfahren - bis die 8018-Invasion beendet ist

Wer mag kann hier weiterlesen - ist allerdings "unverfälschtes" Deutsch


Spoiler



Wie es ein Schlauerer als ich einmal formuliert hat:
"Ich kann gar nicht so viel fressen wie ich kotzen möchte" 

Das Projekt hockt ganz alleine auf einer Server-IP und seine ganze "Forschungsfamilie" ist längst weggezogen
Will heissen die Projekte 8011 bis 8014, die 8019 und die 8020 existieren schon länger nicht mehr

Auf der anderen Seite habe *ich alleine* schon *HUNDERTE* von 8018 durchgekaut; und ich bin nicht der einzige "Geplagte"
Forschung ist gut; wer mich kennt der weiss, dass ich das immer zuoberst stelle
Aber verarschen lasse ich mich nicht - auch nicht von STANFORD
Compis laufen lassen und Strom verblöden nur damit noch ein bisschen was geht - nee, nicht mit mir

Die können sich ihre "Alibi-WU" dahin schieben wo die Sonne nie hinscheint


 
Selbstverständlich laufen die Server und ein paar Systeme weiter - ein PPD-Einbruch wird aber natürlich sichtbar sein
Allerdings wird mein Stromverbrauch für den Moment stärker sinken....


----------



## mattinator (8. Oktober 2013)

Ich kann Dich voll verstehen. Wenn man davon ausgeht, dass die "Bepunktung" der Projekte den Wert für die Forschung repräsentiert, kommt man schon in's Grübeln, ob dieser Betrag zum Wohle der Allgemeinheit nicht von den Folgen des erhöhten Energie-Umsatzes und dem damit verbundenen negativen Einfluss auf unsere Umwelt und Natur wieder "aufgefressen" wird.
Insofern war ich eigentlich auch nicht wirklich böse, dass mein Dual-GPU-System nur noch mit einer Grafikkarte funktioniert. Habe dadurch unseren Energieverbrauch wohl etwas gesenkt.


----------



## picar81_4711 (8. Oktober 2013)

Ja, die "Bepunktung" mancher Projekte ist wirkich zum   Ich kann Bumblebee voll und ganz verstehen....


----------



## Amigafan (9. Oktober 2013)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Genug ist genug - mein grottiges Tagesergebnis von gestern hat mir den Rest gegeben
> ich werde in den kommenden Tagen ein paar meiner Systeme runterfahren - bis die 8018-Invasion beendet ist
> 
> Wer mag kann hier weiterlesen - ist allerdings "unverfälschtes" Deutsch
> ...




Gaaanz ruhig, Markus - wir in unserem Alter sollten uns nicht so aufregen - denk bitte an Deinen Blutdruck . . .  
Auch wenn ich Dich sehr gut verstehen kann . . .  

Aber vielleicht habe ich (auch für Dich) das richtige "Rezept", welches Dich beruhigt, Deinen Blutdruck senkt und Deinen Amspruch in Bezug auf die Forschung zufriedenstellt:  

Ich war aufgrund der Inkompatibilität der HD7970 mit meinem Z68-Mobo gezwungen, mein "altes" - mit einem Q9550 bestücktes - P5Q Pro Mobo als "Untersatz" zu verwenden.
Daher mußte dort die laufende GTX670 unter WinXP weichen.
So "wanderte" diese GTX670 in das unter Linux laufende Z68-Board, "befeuert" von einem 2600K@4300MHz und verrichtet jetzt dort seine "Faltarbeit" - befreit von jedem Core15-Schrott - und das ganz "legal"  
Und - nachdem die Installation bzw. das Einrichten (aus meiner Sicht) genauso problemlos wie unter Windoof funktioniert - wäre das die vorgeschlagene Alternative für Deine vom Falten "gequälte" Seele. 


Auf das der persönliche Friede und die Gelassenheit in Dein Haus zurückkehre . . . 



Übrigens - bei mir läuft Ubuntu 13.04 64Bit, nVidia Forceware 313.30 (Zugriff unter "zusätzliche Treiber") und Client 7.3.6 (FAHClient als auch FAHControl).


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Oktober 2013)

Erst einmal danke ich euch allen für die positiven Reaktionen - sie tun meiner "gequälten Seele" gut

@Amigafan
Dein Vorschlag ist es mehr als wert sich/mich intensiver damit zu befassen
Lustige/interessante Randnotiz - in meinem "Fundus" befindet sich auch noch ein P5Q Pro mit Q9550


----------



## mallkuss (9. Oktober 2013)

Also meine GTX680 läuft unter Linux und bekommt eine Core17 nach der anderen, vielleicht ist das wirklich eine gute Lösung! 
Eine Frage noch: auf meiner Windows Kiste falte ich nur wenn sie an ist (dh ich wach & daheim so wie jetzt). Gestern abend hatte er ne WU fertig und hat gleich ne neue geholt (7811). gleich danach war Schlafenszeit. Heute morgen angefangen die WU zu bearbeiten und er zeit gerade so 33k PPD an, statt der üblichen ~80k. Liegt das am Unterbrechen über Nacht? Streicht er mir damit den Bonus zusammen?
Oder umgekehrt gefragt wäre ich ein Kandidat für den "finish" button, dh erst ne neue WU holen wenn es weiter geht?


----------



## sc59 (9. Oktober 2013)

mallkuss schrieb:


> Liegt das am Unterbrechen über Nacht? Streicht er mir damit den Bonus zusammen?
> Oder umgekehrt gefragt wäre ich ein Kandidat für den "finish" button, dh erst ne neue WU holen wenn es weiter geht?


 
Du beantwortest Deine Fragen schon selbst.
Streich die Fragezeichen weg und formuliere es als Antwort .
JA
Ja
Ja

mfg sc59


----------



## mallkuss (9. Oktober 2013)

hihi, alles klar! Again what learned wie wir Franken sagen danke!


----------



## Amigafan (9. Oktober 2013)

Erste "Hausnummer" unter Linux:

MSI Z68A-GD65 (G3) , 2600K@4300MHz -smp6
MSI N670 PowerEdition@Stock (nur Werks-OC, 1179MHz GPU-Boost-Takt), manuelle Lüftersteuerung auf 57%, GPU-Temp ~ 55°C

WU7811 (0,297,402) TPF: 1:41, Upload-Zeit etwa 1Min
Final credit estimate, 10024.00 points, ~ 85,4K PPD


----------



## picar81_4711 (9. Oktober 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Erste "Hausnummer" unter Linux:
> 
> MSI Z68A-GD65 (G3) , 2600K@4300MHz -smp6
> MSI N670 PowerEdition@Stock (nur Werks-OC, 1179MHz GPU-Boost-Takt), manuelle Lüftersteuerung auf 57%, GPU-Temp ~ 55°C
> ...


Damit kann man sich sehen lassen...wieviel PPD schafft die CPU/GPU alleine?


----------



## Amigafan (9. Oktober 2013)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Damit kann man sich sehen lassen...wieviel PPD schafft die CPU/GPU alleine?



CPU -smp8: zwischen 31K ("normale" WU) und 41K PPD (WU 7521)
Derzeit mit -smp6: ~24K PPD ("normale" WU)
Gesamtes Sys ~ 109K PPD

GPU unter größerer CPU-Belastung (-smp7) noch nicht gemessen (nur mit interner WU)


----------



## mallkuss (9. Oktober 2013)

ich komm mit meiner GTX680 @ stock auf sehr ähnliche Werte, so um 85k PPD, die CPU faltet bei mir nix. also top!


----------



## Amigafan (9. Oktober 2013)

mallkuss schrieb:


> ich komm mit meiner GTX680 @ stock auf sehr ähnliche Werte, so um 85k PPD, die CPU faltet bei mir nix. also top!


 
Nicht umsonst gilt (im Allgemeinen):
GTX670@1150MHz GPU-Takt ~ GTX680@Stock . . .


----------



## picar81_4711 (9. Oktober 2013)

Also soll das heissen, dass man unter Linux für die GPU nur bestimmte Projekte bekommt/nicht bekommt und damit eine bessere PPD-Ausbeute hat?


----------



## Amigafan (9. Oktober 2013)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Also soll das heissen, dass man unter Linux für die GPU nur bestimmte Projekte bekommt/nicht bekommt und damit eine bessere PPD-Ausbeute hat?



Ja - nur Core17-WU´s laufen auf Linux - daher bekommt man:
 - entweder eine 7810,
 - eine 7811 
 - oder eine 8900.
Alle anderen GPU-WU´s erfordern den für Linux "untauglichen" Core15.


----------



## Knutowskie (10. Oktober 2013)

ohr dreckiges Forum. man tippt einen riesenbeitrag und dann ist der Security token nicht mehr gütlig?!?! 

nunja, nochmal.

Die 7790 meiner Freundin macht echt komische Sachen. Der Client stirb (CLIENT DIED) oder bricht ab (CLIENT INTERRUPTED) ohne jeglichen Grund. Ich hab schon verschiedene Treiber probiert: 13.8 13.9 und sogar 13.10beta.
Den 13.9er hab ich zuletzt drauf gemacht. Mal sehen, ob AMD mal nen ordentlichen Treiber für Win8 x64 hinbekommt. Die Karte rennt ja, bei FurMArk und diversen Spielen ohne Probleme. Aber wehe man will falten oder mal den Browser ne Weile offen lassen... Ich hätte gleich eine NVidia Karte holen sollen... *grml*

Hat jemand Rat? Sonst muss ich das Dreckding zurückschicken und ne NV KArte verlangen...


----------



## Thosch (10. Oktober 2013)

Kenne ich die Meldungen, von meiner Werks-OCten 560Ti. Nachdem ich die etwas (120MHz) gedrosselt hatte hält sie nun durch. Hatte das erst auf den Kühler, bzw. die nicht mehr so gut arbeitende (oder nicht mehr vorhandene) WLP geschoben. Aaaaber ... *extremer*   Pustekuchen ... beider Austausch brachte keine Besserung. Die scheint im Faltersterben zu liegen. Beim Zocken ist mir noch nix Auffälliges aufgefallen.  
Deine Karte könnte also vllt. aus eine "falt*un*tauglichen" Charge kommen ...    ...
Abhilfe wg. des Security Tokens -> ich markiere den Text und klicke auf "Kopieren" ...    ...  dann kann mich der Token gerne haben nach dem Aktualisieren.

Btw. ... die 7970er GE werden ja auch langsam bezahlbar ... was kauft man sich nun bis ca. 250€ ... ??  ...   ...  oder gleich eine R9 270/280X ...     ...


----------



## Knutowskie (10. Oktober 2013)

..ehrlich, die Karte ist einen Monat alt. Und wurde noch nicht groß beansprucht.


----------



## hbf878 (10. Oktober 2013)

bin heute zufällig mal auf das hier gestoßen: File:Folding@home participation per client.png - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia bzw auf den erläuterungstext darunter und frage mich, ob es mittlerweile eine Website gibt, die in regelmäßigen abständen die Daten von hier: Folding@home team stats pages auswertet und ggf in einem graph darstellt?
mfg

edit: wer verwaltet eigentlich die Website foldingstats.eu?


----------



## RG Now66 (10. Oktober 2013)

hbf878 schrieb:


> edit: wer verwaltet eigentlich die Website foldingstats.eu?


 
Wenn ich mich nicht irre, verwaltet *T0Mat0* die foldingstats.eu


----------



## Abductee (11. Oktober 2013)

Knutowskie schrieb:


> ..ehrlich, die Karte ist einen Monat alt. Und wurde noch nicht groß beansprucht.



Das hat leider nicht viel zu sagen.
Meine GTX 660 Ti war mit der Werksübertaktung auch nicht Faltstabil


----------



## sc59 (11. Oktober 2013)

RG Now66 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich nicht irre, verwaltet *T0Mat0* die foldingstats.eu


 
Und hier die Forum Diskussion dazu.
mfg sc59


----------



## Amigafan (11. Oktober 2013)

*@Knutowskie*

Poste bitte mal das Log - beginnend mit der Initialisierung und der vollständigen Config einschließlich des Parts der Abbrüche.
Vielleicht läßt sich dort bereits etwas feststellen - aber bitte mit der Standardeinstellung Verbosity=3 (soweit vorhanden ).

Außerdem - sei Dir nicht so sicher, dass mit nVidia-Karten nicht dieselben Probleme auftreten können.
Alles hängt letzten Endes vom "Zusammenspiel" der gesamten Hardware ab - nicht nur allein von der GPU.


Edit:

Übrigens - die Grundlagen des Faltens auf dem Computer wurden u. A. von einem der jetzigen Nobelpreisträger in Chemie mitentwickelt - Dr. Michael Lewitt!
Er war einer der Pioniere, der die Computersimulation der Molekulardynamik mitentwichelt hat - eine der Grundlagen, die auch bei Folding@home eingesetzt wird.

Quelle hierzu:  Congratulations to Michael Levitt


----------



## Uwe64LE (11. Oktober 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Außerdem - sei Dir nicht so sicher, dass mit nVidia-Karten nicht dieselben Probleme auftreten können.


Kann ich nur zustimmen. Eine meiner beiden GTS450 ist auch nicht mehr zum Falten zu bewegen.
Egal welchen client ich verwende, die Karte stirbt nach wenigen Prozent.
Ansonsten keine Probleme mit dem Ding.

@all
Schon jemand ne neue AMD am Start? Könnte die R9 270X wieder ein guter Wurf für Falter
werden? Oder doch was Größeres?
Bin mal auf die Preisentwicklung gespannt, wenn der erste Run vorüber ist.


----------



## ProfBoom (11. Oktober 2013)

Neue Serverdowntime:

Am 22.Oktober, 6 Uhr Pacific Time (15 Uhr hier), werden die Server routinemäßig für Wartungsarbeiten abgeschaltet.
Geplant ist eine Stunde, allerdings kann es nach einem Kaltstart zu unerwarteten Problemen kommen.


----------



## Thosch (12. Oktober 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> ...
> Übrigens - die Grundlagen des Faltens ...


 Haben wir also nen Anteil dran das er den Nobelpreis bekommt/bekam. Könnte ich dann meinen Teil der "Gage" für bessere HW schon nächste Woche bekommen ?? Meine GraKa krankt doch so *extrem* ... 
In dem Zusammenhang wäre ich auch an den Faltleistungen der R9 und R7 interessiert. Sind/sollen ja aber nur Rebrandings sein ...


----------



## Bumblebee (12. Oktober 2013)

Was momentan kommt sind alles Rebrandings..

Die AMD R9 280X entspricht der Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition
Die AMD R9 270X entspricht der Radeon HD 7870 GHz Edition
Und die Radeon R7 260X ist ein rebrand der Radeon HD 7790


----------



## Thosch (12. Oktober 2013)

Da sind die R9 290 und -X die ersten mit den neuen (Hawaii-)Chips und wie immer (zumind. für mich aus P/L-Sicht) noch nicht bezahlbar. Die Frage für mich ist auch setzt man auf CUDA (wg. der Physik) oder nimmt man den besseren Preis fürs Zocken ...    ...


----------



## wolf7 (12. Oktober 2013)

gibts eig schon irgendwelche Erkenntnisse bezüglich Windows 8 und folding? geht das besser, schlechter oder genauso gut wie Windows 7?


----------



## Bumblebee (12. Oktober 2013)

wolf7 schrieb:


> gibts eig schon irgendwelche Erkenntnisse bezüglich Windows 8 und folding? geht das besser, schlechter oder genauso gut wie Windows 7?


 
Ich hatte auf einem System testweise ein WIN 8 am laufen / hat mich *als Ganzes* nicht so überzeugt
Folding lief darauf genauso (gut) wie auf WIN7

Btw. mit Version 8.1 kriegt WIN8 nochmal eine Chance


----------



## Knutowskie (12. Oktober 2013)

So ich mal wieder.

Ich hab die Karte vorhin ausgebaut. Egal welcher Treiber, mittlerweile auch ohne F@H, nur Probleme.
Teilweise stürzt er einfach so im idle ab. Bloß gut hab ich ne CPU mit vernünftiger Inel HD Grafik in den Rechner gebaut. So muss die Freundin nicht auf Spiele (World of Tanks in ultrlow - aber geht), Internet und vor allem Youtube verzichten.

Ich werde die einsenden.

Ich falte auf meiner Kiste unter Windows 8 mit dem aktuellsten 7er Client und muss sagen: Es gibt kein zurück. teilweise 10.000 PPD mehr. Liegt aber auch eventuell an dem neuen Client un neuen WU's. Wie gesagt, halbes Jahr Pause undso.

Grüße aus Leipzig!


----------



## Abductee (12. Oktober 2013)

Das wär mal ein interessanter Vergleich: Windows 7 vs. 8
Hat da schon jemand Infos dazu?


----------



## Bumblebee (12. Oktober 2013)

Abductee schrieb:


> Das wär mal ein interessanter Vergleich: Windows 7 vs. 8
> Hat da schon jemand Infos dazu?



... Siehe meinen Post

Und wenn der Rechner wieder mit WIN8.1 faltet gibbet auch Zahlen dazu


----------



## Knutowskie (13. Oktober 2013)

Leider kann ich euch keine genauen Zahlen geben. Für mich fühlt es sich schneller an.


----------



## Amigafan (13. Oktober 2013)

Möchte ich so nicht bestätigen - ich kann mich an keinen merklichen Punkteunterschied bei meiner HD7870 zwischen Win7 Pro 64Bit und Win8 Pro 64Bit erinnern . . .  
Aber auch meine Faltergebnisse liegen schon ein paar Wochen zurück.


----------



## Muschkote (14. Oktober 2013)

Falten mit CPU und 32 oder 30 Threads (SMP) war unter Win 8 64bit bei mir etwa 5% schneller als mit Win 7 64bit. In Zahlen: 105k ppd zu 100k ppd.
Habe aber davon Abstand genommen und mein Win 8 - Linux Hybrid wieder auf Linux Pur umgebaut und mir einen separaten kleinen Haswell PC zum zocken hingestellt.

Mehrere Gründe sprachen dafür:

*1.* Keine Big-WUs unter Windows und 100k ppd mit SMP stehen in keinem guten Verhältnis zu ca. 400k ppd unter Linux bei gleicher Stromaufnahme.
*2.* Zum Zocken musste die Berechnung der Big-WU unter Linux unterbrochen werden um Windows zu booten. Der Bonusverlusst war die eine Sache aber schlimmer war der Umstand, dass geschätzte *30%* der vorher unterbrochenen  WUs auf Linux nicht mehr zum weiterechnen zu bewegen waren und einfach nur abrauchten!
*3.* 16 Kerne + HT sind zum Zocken einfach gesagt "etwas" überdimensioniert und die Stromaufnahme fürs Spielchen zwischendurch einfach zu hoch.

habe erstmal fertig


----------



## picar81_4711 (14. Oktober 2013)

Das sehe ich genauso und deshalb habe ich meinen Gedanken(einen meiner Server auch als Spielerechner zu verwenden) gleich wieder verworfen.....


----------



## Thosch (15. Oktober 2013)

Ooooder ... spielen unter Linux per Steam ... (?) ... wem das behagt ...  ...


----------



## Amigafan (15. Oktober 2013)

Nu ises passiert  
Die ersten Grafikkarten der neuen Generation von AMD sind gelistet (von R9 290X bis zur R7 240):

R9 290X: Chip: Hawaii XT • Chiptakt: 800MHz, Boost: 1000MHz • Speicher: 4GB GDDR5, 1250MHz, 512bit, 320GB/s • Shader-Einheiten/TMUs/ROPs: 2816/176/64, • 4506GFLOPS (Single), 1126GFLOPS (Double) Preis: 
R9 290: Chip: Hawaii Pro • Chiptakt: 800MHz, Boost: 947MHz • Speicher: 4GB GDDR5, 1250MHz, 512bit, 320GB/s • Shader-Einheiten/TMUs/ROPs: 2560/160/64 •  4096GFLOPS (Single), 1024GFLOPS (Double), Preis: 
R9 280X: Chip: Tahiti XTL • Chiptakt: 850MHz, Boost: 1000MHz • Speicher: 3GB GDDR5, 1500MHz, 384bit, 288GB/s • Shader-Einheiten/TMUs/ROPs:  2048/128/32 •  3482GFLOPS (Single), 871GFLOPS (Double) • Leistungsaufnahme: 190W (TDP) - also eine leicht geänderte HD7970 mit niedrigerer Rechenleistung und Verbrauch

Quelle: PCIe mit Chiphersteller: AMD Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## mattinator (15. Oktober 2013)

Der 331.40 Beta war bei mir nicht so der Bringer, vllt. war's ja auch mein Fehler. Den WHQL werde ich dann definitiv wieder testen, sobald er da ist: Geforce-331.40-Treiber bringt Cuda 6.0 und steigert OpenCL-Performance deutlich.


----------



## Amigafan (15. Oktober 2013)

mattinator schrieb:


> Der 331.40 Beta war bei mir nicht so der Bringer, vllt. war's ja auch mein Fehler. Den WHQL werde ich dann definitiv wieder testen, sobald er da ist: Geforce-331.40-Treiber bringt Cuda 6.0 und steigert OpenCL-Performance deutlich.


 
Unter Linux bringt diese Version angeblich nur für Titan/GTX780 etwas mehr Performance - Karten wie 770, 760 und 680 haben PPD-Einbrüche bis *60%*  und mehr.  
Ein Nutzer im FF hat es selber ausprobiert:
Er bereichtet beim Einsatz des 331er-Treibers für seine GTX660Ti bei einer 8900er WU von einer Änderung der TPF von 5:47 auf 10:20 bzw. einer Änderung der Gesamtfaltzeit von etwa 9 auf 17 Stunden. 
Einziger "Vorteil"  - die Beseitigung des 36h-TDR-Bugs . . .  

Was nutzen uns Faltern da die "wortgewandtesten" Beschreibungen der neun Features . . .


----------



## mattinator (16. Oktober 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Ein Nutzer im FF hat es selber ausprobiert:
> Er bereichtet beim Einsatz des 331er-Treibers für seine GTX660Ti bei einer 8900er WU von einer Änderung der TPF von 5:47 auf 10:20 bzw. einer Änderung der Gesamtfaltzeit von etwa 9 auf 17 Stunden.


 Ich dachte, ich hatte bei meinem Test irgend etwas "vermurkst", da meine Werte auch in dieser Größenordnung erheblich schlechter waren.


----------



## Amigafan (16. Oktober 2013)

mattinator schrieb:


> Ich  dachte, ich hatte bei meinem Test irgend etwas "vermurkst", da meine  Werte auch in dieser Größenordnung erheblich schlechter waren.


 

Ich kann Dich beruhigen: 
Da hat wohl eher nVidia "was vermurkst"  - und zwar mit - wie es scheint - OpenCL.


----------



## nfsgame (16. Oktober 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Da hat wohl eher nVidia "was vermurkst"  - und zwar mit - wie es scheint - OpenCL.


 
Hab nur ich da nen Deja vú?


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Oktober 2013)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Hab nur ich da nen Deja vú?



Nope


----------



## Amigafan (16. Oktober 2013)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Hab nur ich da nen Deja vú?


 
Inwiefern?


----------



## Thosch (17. Oktober 2013)

... war halt alles schon mal da ...    ...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Oktober 2013)

An die Netzwerk-Spezis (Ethernet-Netzwerk):Ich nutze in letzter Zeit vermehrt wieder meinen kleinen Asus 1000H Nettop zum Herunterladen von Videos von meiner Dreambox um diese dann auf die Medienplatte im Faltserver zu verschieben > nutze ihn 1. wegen geringem Stromverbrauch (max. 22W) und 2. will ich den Server nicht unötig mit dem direktem Herunterladen der Videos stören.
Der Nettop ist mit einem 100Mbit-LAN-Anschluss ausgestattet (Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit 12,2MB/s was ja schon fast das theoretische Maximum ist) > Frage: wieviel würde es von der Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit her bringen wen ich mir einen 1Gbit-Ethernet>USB-Adapter zulegen würde?
Würde es überhaupt was bringen oder bremst der Atom N270 den Geschwindigkeitsvorteil komplett aus?  
​ Edit:
Noch ne andere Frage:
Wieso wird beim Anhangsfenster mit Firefox 24.0 unten die Pfeile zum weiterblättern der Anhänge nicht angezeigt? 
Muss da irgendwas bestimmtes aktiviert sein?​


----------



## wolf7 (20. Oktober 2013)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> An die Netzwerk-Spezis (Ethernet-Netzwerk):Ich nutze in letzter Zeit vermehrt wieder meinen kleinen Asus 1000H Nettop zum Herunterladen von Videos von meiner Dreambox um diese dann auf die Medienplatte im Faltserver zu verschieben > nutze ihn 1. wegen geringem Stromverbrauch (max. 22W) und 2. will ich den Server nicht unötig mit dem direktem Herunterladen der Videos stören.
> Der Nettop ist mit einem 100Mbit-LAN-Anschluss ausgestattet (Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit 12,2MB/s was ja schon fast das theoretische Maximum ist) > Frage: wieviel würde es von der Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit her bringen wen ich mir einen 1Gbit-Ethernet>USB-Adapter zulegen würde?
> Würde es überhaupt was bringen oder bremst der Atom N270 den Geschwindigkeitsvorteil komplett aus?  ​




reichen dir die 12MB/s nicht? Der ASUS PC hat doch sicher kein USB 3.0 von daher wäre das Limit scho mal durch die schnittstelle auf maximal realistische 30MB/s gesetzt. Außerdem wäre ich mir net sicher, was für ein Netzwerk Durchsatz der schwache Atom zustande bringt. Könnte gut sein, dass der net mal die 30MB/s schafft. Ich denke nicht, dass sich so ein Adapter alles in allem lohnt.​


----------



## Amigafan (20. Oktober 2013)

*@A.Meier-PS3*

Solange NAS mit Atoms (oder noch langsameren ARM-Prozessoren) ausgestattet werden, würde ich mir um die Leistungsfähigkeit des Nettop im Netzwerk keine Sorgen machen.
Die erwähnte Einschränkung von wolf7 bezöglich USB 2.0 bleibt allerdings . . .


----------



## Abductee (20. Oktober 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Solange NAS mit Atoms (oder noch langsameren ARM-Prozessoren) ausgestattet werden, würde ich mir um die Leistungsfähigkeit des Nettop im Netzwerk keine Sorgen machen.


 
Wobei die Atoms hier eh schon die Speerspitze der Leistungsfähigen NASes bilden 
Da wird von 600MHz Singlecore aufwärts ja alles eingebaut was der Low Budget Markt hergibt.
Andererseits bekommt man um wenig Geld schon einen Netzwerksspeicher der (langsam) funktioniert.


----------



## mattinator (20. Oktober 2013)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Noch ne andere Frage:
> Wieso wird beim Anhangsfenster mit Firefox 24.0 unten die Pfeile zum weiterblättern der Anhänge nicht angezeigt?
> Muss da irgendwas bestimmtes aktiviert sein?​


 Meinst Du die Bildanzeige ? Poste mal 'nen Screenshot. Am besten den Firefox erstmal ohne Addons starten: Menü, Hilfe, Mit deaktivierten Add-ons neu starten...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Oktober 2013)

Hier Screenhot vom Firefox ohne Addon:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und hier ein Screenhot vom IE


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Eee 1000H:
Da die Medien-HDD im Faltserver ist, ist die max. mögliche Empfangsgeschwindigkeit nicht das Problem > wenn die Daten von der Samsung 840Pro im 1090T-Rechner kommen habe ich konstant über 100Mbit/s. 
Die Daten vom Eee 1000H kommen von der internen SSD (ne steinalte Supertalent SST_FTM64GL25H) > wie schnell die Lesen kann weiss ich nicht da das Internet mir nur Daten der SST_FTM64G*X*25H liefert. 

Nachtrag:
Hab es gefunden wie schnell sie lesen kann > 150Mbit/s

Also wenn das kaum was bringt lass ich es sein.


----------



## mattinator (20. Oktober 2013)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Hier Screenhot vom Firefox ohne Addon:
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 Bei mir sieht es mit aktiviertem Flashblock-Addon genauso aus wie Dein erstes Bild. Könnte also ein Problem mit dem Flashplayer sein. Hast Du die aktuelle Version für den Firefox installiert ? Ansonsten wie schon mal hier im Thread geschrieben eine ältere Version testen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Oktober 2013)

Version ist die 24.0, meines Wissenstandes die Aktuelle.
Naja dann werde ich wohl hier im Forum mit IE unterwegs sein wenn ich was aus den Anhängen brauche, denn Lust auf das grosse Rumprobieren bis ich eine funktionierende Version habe hab ich echt nicht.

Danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## Uwe64LE (20. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

hab mir ja letztens die HD 7870 GE gegönnt und damit jetzt ein paar merkwürdige Erfahrungen gemacht.
Dies führt zu Überlegungen und Fragen, die ich gerne loswerden möchte 

Zunächst hatte ich die GraKa im Zweitrechner verbaut, AMD X4 905e mit 7870 als einziger Karte.
CPU faltet nicht mit, mit Projekt 8900 immer um die 55.000 bis 58.000 PPD.

Jetzt hab ich die Karte im Hauptrechner, Core i7 2600K@4,2 GHz.
Im slot 1 eine GTS450, die 7870 im unteren slot.
Wenn die CPU mitfaltet, komme ich jetzt mit P8900 auf 52-53 k PPD. Client hat automatisch auf 7 Kerne runter geschaltet.
Ohne CPU kommt auch nicht wesentlich mehr rum. Die Ergebnisse sind auf jeden Fall schlechter als im AMD Rechner.

Das verwundert mich umso mehr, weil der Intel Rechner z.B. bei Cinebench R15 meilenweit vor dem AMD liegt.

Daraus resultieren 2 Fragen:
Hat die CPU beim Falten keinen großen Einfluss auf das Ergebnis der GPU oder stimmt bei meiner Konfig irgendwas nicht?
Bremst die GTS in slot1 evtl. die HD 7870 aus?

Außerdem frage ich mich, ob CPU Falten momentan unter Windows überhaupt noch Sinn macht. Mit 8 Kernen hatte ich
meistens so ~ 22 k PPD und nun mit 7 Kernen ~ 16.500 PPD.

Auf den ersten Blick erscheint es mir lukrativer, den i7 zu schonen und nur GPU zu falten. Vielleicht kann ich den
"Weihnachtsmann" ja noch zu einer zweiten AMD Karte überreden und die in den AMD Rechner zu stecken 

Für alle, die momentan über den Neukauf einer GraKa nachdenken: ich würde nicht nochmal zur 7870 GE mit Pitcairn greifen.
Momentan finde ich je nach Größe des Geldbeutels diese beiden Karten interessanter:

PowerColor Radeon HD 7950 V2, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (AX7950 3GBD5-2DHV2) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Die 7950 kostet nicht viel mehr als die 7870, die Tahiti Pro hat aber 1792 Shader.

Oder eben gleich was ganz Neues:

HIS Radeon R9 280X IceQ X² Turbo Boost Clock, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (H280XQMT3G2M) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Was haltet ihr von den beiden Schätzchen?


----------



## picar81_4711 (20. Oktober 2013)

Für einen genauen Vergleich würde ich zuerst mal die GTS450 raustun...und für gleiche Verhältnisse sorgen(Treiber...)
Falten mit SMP unter Windows? Ich hab es aufgegeben, mit 100W rund 12k-20k ppd....nein danke


----------



## mattinator (20. Oktober 2013)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Version ist die 24.0, meines Wissenstandes die Aktuelle.


 Meinte die *aktuelle Version des Flashplayers* für den Firefox, gibt ja auch einen separaten Flashplayer für den IE (der Uploaddialog läuft meines Wissens mit dem Flashplayer).



picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Falten mit SMP unter Windows? Ich hab es aufgegeben, mit 100W rund 12k-20k ppd....nein danke


 Wenn die Grafik "mitfaltet", d.h. sowieso aktiv ist, kann man die CPU ruhig mitrechnen lassen.Der Mehrverbrauch zusätzlich zur Grafik fällt da kaum auf.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Oktober 2013)

mattinator schrieb:


> Meinte die aktuelle Version des Flashplayers für den Firefox, gibt ja auch einen separaten Flashplayer für den IE (der Uploaddialog läuft meines Wissens mit dem Flashplayer).


Ich schau mal nach.

Nachtrag:
Jetzt geht es. 

Obwohl ich Firefox erst seit einer Woche auf dem Nettop habe, ist der Adope Flash Player komplett veraltet gewesen. 

Die Meldung vom Adope Acrobat ist noch viel besser > aus Sicherheitsgründen gesperrt > wieso wird dann das immernoch mit installiert?


----------



## Uwe64LE (21. Oktober 2013)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Für einen genauen Vergleich würde ich zuerst mal die GTS450 raustun...und für gleiche Verhältnisse sorgen(Treiber...)


Du hast natürlich Recht. Ich finde das nur raus, wenn ich die 450 ausbaue. (Treiber sind auf beiden Systemen die gleichen.)

Die GTS hat jedoch auch Vorteile- das wollte ich ja eigentlich mit meinem Aufbau raus finden.
Man kann mit der GTS 450 Videos sehen oder StreetView nutzen ohne FAH auf der AMD in die Quere zu kommen.
Surfen geht auch viel geschmeidiger.
Die 2 k PPD, die ich theoretisch verliere, werden im praktischen Gebrauch evtl. durch die Trennung auf 2 GraKas wieder nivelliert.

Ist ja heute der erste (bzw inzwischen der zweite) Tag mit der Konstellation. 
Werde da sicher noch rumfrickeln ...



picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Falten mit SMP unter Windows? Ich hab es aufgegeben, mit 100W rund 12k-20k ppd....nein danke


Das ist die eine Seite der Medaille.
Und die zweite sieht eben so aus:


			
				mattinator schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn die Grafik "mitfaltet", d.h. sowieso aktiv ist, kann man die CPU ruhig mitrechnen lassen.Der Mehrverbrauch zusätzlich zur Grafik fällt da kaum auf.



Allerdings hat das für Nicht-24/7-Falter eben auch einen entscheidenden Nachteil:
Beim Falten richte ich mich nach der GPU-WU und deren höherem Bonus.
Wenn man also die CPU-WU mittendrin killt, ist es wirklich fast sinnlos, die mitfalten zu lassen.


----------



## mattinator (21. Oktober 2013)

Schon jemand den 331.58 WHQL (Nvidia Geforce-Treiber 331.58 WHQL: Der beste Treiber für Battlefied 4 und Batman Arkham Origins?) getestet ? Über die (deutschen) NVIDIA Downloads ist der noch gar nicht verfügbar.


----------



## Amigafan (21. Oktober 2013)

*@mattinator*

Nachdem Du selber Probleme mit der 331-Beta hattest wäre ich vorsichtig.
Ich glaube nämlich nicht, dass nVidia irgend etwas am (in der Beta vorhandenen) OpenCL-Treiber geändert hat.

Aber - es bleibt Dir natürlich gerne überlassen, Deiner Wissbegierde nachzugeben, diesen auszuprobieren und uns das Ergebnis mitzuteilen.  


Aus diesem Anlass (gilt nur für Systeme, die nicht zum Spielen o. ä. genutzt werden) :
Folding@home profitiert in den seltensten Fällen von Treiberupdates.
Also:
Wenn nicht explizit erwähnt, nehmt bitte von einem Update Abstand - es kann nur zu (eventuell vorher nicht vorhandenen) Problemen führen.
Das möchte ich vor allem denjenigen Empfehlen, die noch nicht so erfahren mit "dererlei Dingen" sind - es ist keine Schande, das zuzugeben.
Denn: Wir alle haben mal "klein" angefangen . . . 




Mal wiedrer hat sich der Strom "verabschiedet - für mehr als eine Stunde . . .   

Glücklicherweise habe ich keine WU "verloren" (aber einen "Haufen" Punkte  )


----------



## wolf7 (21. Oktober 2013)

arg, meine Grafikkarte bzw der folding client hat einfach mal so gestern abend die Produktion eingestellt. Kein log-Eintrag nix, er hat einfach net weiter gerechnet, stand immer noch laut log bei 74%.. Was kann so was auslösen? ein Bug? zu hoher Takt?


----------



## Amigafan (21. Oktober 2013)

*@wolf7*

Das kann schlicht ein GPU-Treiber-Reset sein (eventuell OC-bedingt) - ist mir erst vorgestern passiert. 

Das "Problem" dabei:
Wenn man in dem Augenblick nicht am Rechner sitzt, bekommt man es erst einmal nicht mit . . .


----------



## mattinator (21. Oktober 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Nachdem Du selber Probleme mit der 331-Beta hattest wäre ich vorsichtig.
> Ich glaube nämlich nicht, dass nVidia irgend etwas am (in der Beta vorhandenen) OpenCL-Treiber geändert hat.
> 
> Aber - es bleibt Dir natürlich gerne überlassen, Deiner Wissbegierde nachzugeben, diesen auszuprobieren und uns das Ergebnis mitzuteilen.


 
Sehe ich auch so, sollte wohl in den Versionsinformationen zu finden sein. Da mein DSL-Router heute mindestens von 10:40 bis 17:40 "offline" war mit dem Ergebnis von 5391 Punkten anstelle von ca. 10100 Punkten für ein 7811-er Projekt und keinen weiteren GPU-Projekten in der ganzen Zeit, werde ich mir Experimente erstmal sparen.

EDIT 22.10., 14:35 Uhr: Geht ja lustig weiter. GPU-Projekt 13:49 Uhr fertig und seitdem mehrere Upload-Versuche mit solchen Meldungen:


Spoiler



12:31:57:WU02:FS00:Upload 100.00%
12:31:58:WU02:FS00:Upload complete
12:31:58:WU02:FS00:Server responded PLEASE_WAIT (464)
12:31:58:WARNING:WU02:FS00:Failed to send results, will try again later


Neues Projekt gibt es auch nicht:


Spoiler



12:31:40:WU01:FS00:Connecting to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80
12:31:41:WU01:FS00:News: Welcome to Folding@Home
12:31:41:WARNING:WU01:FS00:Failed to get assignment from 'assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80': Empty work server assignment
12:31:41:WU01:FS00:Connecting to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:8080
12:31:45:WU01:FS00:News: Welcome to Folding@Home
12:31:45:WARNING:WU01:FS00:Failed to get assignment from 'assign-GPU.stanford.edu:8080': Empty work server assignment
12:31:45:ERROR:WU01:FS00:Exception: Could not get an assignment



EDIT 2: War wohl mein Fehler, hatte die Abschaltung vergessen: FAH Blog. Da wird wohl auch der Bonus des atm noch laufenden CPU-SMP-7647-Projektes futsch sein (einen ganzen Tag nahezu umsonst unser Umwelt belastet). Irgendwie ist 20*13* nicht mein Jahr.


----------



## wolf7 (22. Oktober 2013)

kann man iwo beim v7er client alte logs einsehen? weil mein Client scheint scho wieder abgeschmiert zu sein und ich wüsst gerne wieso. diesmal konnte ich ihn gar net mehr starten sondern musste zuerst den PC neustarten. Aktuell ist echt der Wurm drin, wieso kann das gpu folding net genau so gut laufen wie das cpu folding unter dem v6?

edit: gefunden, mir fehlen zwei WUs, die beide mit Work_ACK (400) angeblich angenommen wurden. Ist in der Richtung was bekannt, dass es da mal wieder probleme gibt?



> 14:23:17:WU00:FS00:Upload complete
> 14:23:17:WU00:FS00:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
> 14:23:17:WU00:FS00:Final credit estimate, 24455.00 points



und davon hab ich noch eine weitere von heute morgen um 4.


----------



## mattinator (22. Oktober 2013)

wolf7 schrieb:


> kann man iwo beim v7er client alte logs einsehen?


 
Beim 7-er Client unter Windows 7 s. C:\ProgramData\FAHClient\logs.



wolf7 schrieb:


> edit:  gefunden, mir fehlen zwei WUs, die beide mit Work_ACK (400) angeblich  angenommen wurden. Ist in der Richtung was bekannt, dass es da mal  wieder probleme gibt?
> und davon hab ich noch eine weitere von heute morgen um 4.


Hatte sogar noch mehr Probleme (s. mein Post vor Deinem), da auch der Link zu Blog bzgl. Serverabschaltung. Scheinbar hat es partiell doch etwas mehr Probleme gegeben, als bei Stanford gedacht / zugegeben.


----------



## Uwe64LE (23. Oktober 2013)

Hab auch eben erst 2 WU von gestern Mittag gutgeschrieben bekommen.
Hauptsache, die Punkte kommen überhaupt an


----------



## Uwe64LE (23. Oktober 2013)

Was ist denn heute los? Bekomme den ganzen Tag statt P8900 nur so blöde P7811.
Zum Einen viel weniger PPD und zum Anderen extrem krasse Schwankungen.
Bei einem frame bspw 38.000 PPD und beim folgenden dann 73.000 PPD, dann wieder paar Mal was um die 38.000,
wobei ich bis jetzt weder ein Muster erkennen noch einen Trend feststellen kann.


----------



## mattinator (23. Oktober 2013)

Hatte *Amigafan* hier im thread bereits recht ausführlich erklärt.


----------



## Amigafan (24. Oktober 2013)

"Erste" offizielle Info zur R9 290X: 
AMD Radeon R9 290X: Titan-Killer zum halben Preis | heise online 


Edit:

Hier dazu ein deutschsprachiger Test:
http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.ph...kkarten/28112-amd-radeon-r9-290x-im-test.html


----------



## mallkuss (25. Oktober 2013)

so ein Mist: geradee die Top50 des Teams erreicht  und der Falter kachelt ab!  mal sehen was da los ist....


----------



## picar81_4711 (26. Oktober 2013)

mallkuss schrieb:


> so ein Mist: geradee die Top50 des Teams erreicht  und der Falter kachelt ab!  mal sehen was da los ist....


...ich drücke Dir die Daumen....


----------



## mattinator (27. Oktober 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> *@mattinator*
> 
> Nachdem Du selber Probleme mit der 331-Beta hattest wäre ich vorsichtig.
> Ich glaube nämlich nicht, dass nVidia irgend etwas am (in der Beta vorhandenen) OpenCL-Treiber geändert hat.
> ...


 Der 331.58 WHQL Treiber ist in meinem Test auch durchgefallen, Nvidia hat nix geändert. Also nahezu Verdopplung der TPF mit den 7810-er und 7811-er Projekten auf meiner GTX 660 Ti. Habe wieder den 327.23 WHQL installiert.


----------



## wolf7 (27. Oktober 2013)

arg nur wegen einer dummen elektrischen Überprüfung der Leitungen muss ich meinen Faltbetrieb eine Woche lang einstellen-.-. wir müssen alle elektrischen Geräte abschalten und raus ziehen und da ich die ganze Woche nicht zuhause bin, muss ich das schon heute abend machen und kann die Geräte erst am Ende der Woche wieder anstecken.


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Oktober 2013)

@wolf - das ist die Härte - ich wünsch Dir (und uns) baldiges wieder-falten


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Oktober 2013)

@wolf: Mein Beileid.
Die Herren hatte ich dieses Jahr auch in der Wohnung, aber hatte nicht wie du das Pech daß ich die ganze Woche unterwegs war.


----------



## Amigafan (28. Oktober 2013)

Dann bin ich also im Augenblick nicht der Einzige, der Probleme mit der Stromversorgung hat. 
Bei  mir ist heute früh um kurz nach 1 Uhr der Strom ausgefallen - und  nachdem er dann gegen 4 Uhr früh wieder da war noch einmal kurz nach 8  Uhr.  

Wenn sich da nichts bessert, werden sie wohl die Straße aufreißen müssen . . .


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Oktober 2013)

Lieber A. Meier, lieber Amigafan

Ich verkneife mir jetzt die Frage warum ihr nicht mit einer USV arbeitet  (so wie man mir das immer wieder um die Ohren gehauen hat)  

Fakt ist (und das zählt), dass es maximal sch...ade ist wenn die Compis mangels Strom ihre Arbeit einstellen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Oktober 2013)

@Bumblebee:
1.  Ich ziehe es vor wenn Fremde in der Wohnung sind Zuhause zu sein.

2. Stromausfälle sind bei mir zum guten Glück selten (~3-4/Jahr).


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Oktober 2013)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @Bumblebee:
> 1. Ich ziehe es vor wenn Fremde in der Wohnung sind Zuhause zu sein.
> 
> 2. Stromausfälle sind bei mir zum guten Glück selten (~3-4/Jahr).



@1.
Version 1: Der Fremde von heute ist der Bekannte von morgen 
Version 2: Manchmal bin ich mir selber fremd 
Version 3: Hast recht - geht mir genauso 

@2.
Bei mir ja eigentlich auch - eigentlich
Hat aber trotzdem (bereits nach dem ersten Ausfall) zu der "berüchtigten" Frage geführt

@überhaupt
War nicht *ganz* so ernst gemeint - meine Bemerkung - die ich mir ja eh verkniffen habe


----------



## Amigafan (28. Oktober 2013)

Bei mir sind Stromausfälle  - eigentlich - kein Thema - die letzten 15 Jahre waren weniger als einer pro Jahr (von den "Stromversorgern" verursacht) der "Standard".
Ich bin also in der Beziehung sehr verwöhnt. 

Mittlerweile hat sich herauskristallisiert, dass es am (Erd-) Kabel liegt - ein Loch ist schon gebuddelt.
Also steht mir Morgen noch einmal eine "stromlose Zeit" ins Haus - wie lange diese dauert, ist leider noch unklar 

Aber besser so, als weiterhin von Stromausfällen "überrascht" zu werden . . .


----------



## mattinator (28. Oktober 2013)

Jetzt hat Nvidia scheinbar noch einen 331.65 WHQL "nachgeschoben" (NVIDIA DRIVERS GeForce 331.65 Driver WHQL), werde ich bei Gelegenheit (neues Projekt) mal testen ("die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt"). In den Release Notes gibt es allerdings keinen greifbaren Hinweis.


----------



## mallkuss (29. Oktober 2013)

Kurzer Stand der Ermittlungen: monitor ist nach dem boot schwarz aber an. Ubuntu neu installiert,  geht. Nvidia treiber drauf,  moni wieder schwarz nach dem boot. Hab ubuntu 12.04 drauf und schon beide angebotenen treiber von nvidia probiert. Jemand noch ne idee?! Danke! Werde jetzt mal win draufmachen obs da geht und auch mal ubuntu 13 probieren. ..


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. Oktober 2013)

Onboard-Grafik pfuscht rein?

Ps. Sehe leider mit der Forumsapp die Signatur nicht sofern dort das System hinterlegt ist.


----------



## mallkuss (29. Oktober 2013)

Guter punkt aber die kiste hat keine onboard graka... hab auch schonmal den anderen dvi Ausgang probiert... werd auch mal nen anderen moni probieren...


----------



## T0M@0 (29. Oktober 2013)

ich hatte das schon mal, da hat der Treiber eine Auflösung benutzt, die der Monitor nicht unterstützte. (Auf dem Monitor stand das dann aber auch...)


----------



## mallkuss (30. Oktober 2013)

Also ich hab gestern ne menge zeit investiert und bin nicht viel schlauer: unter linux bleibt der moni schwarz sobald ein nvidia treiber aktiv ist, auch in nem anderen Pc. Unter windows bekomm ich entweder nen fetten bluescreen oder ne fehlermeldung vom falter: gpu memory error. Hab fast den eindruck die graka ist kaputt  heute mal in meinen normalen Pc stecken und hoffen es macht nix kaputt... und schauen ob ich noch Gewährleistung auf das ding hab...


----------



## sc59 (2. November 2013)

gibts heut noch punkte??
mir ist es eigentlich egal .
denk da lieber an unsere HARDCORE Falter.
wird aber wie immer nachgereicht werden .
greetz & have a nice weekend.


----------



## Abductee (2. November 2013)

mallkuss schrieb:


> Also ich hab gestern ne menge zeit investiert und bin nicht viel schlauer: unter linux bleibt der moni schwarz sobald ein nvidia treiber aktiv ist, auch in nem anderen Pc.


 
Welche Treiberversion hast du verwendet und wie hast du ihn installiert?
Alles unterhalb des 325.15 macht bei mir auch Probleme.


----------



## mallkuss (3. November 2013)

ich denke irgendwas mit 319.xx hab ich drauf gehabt... Installiert über die systemsteuerung -> proprietäre Treiber. Da hat er zwei angeboten, hab ich beide mal probiert... hab jetzt ne andere Graka in den Rechner gesteckt (quadro irgendwas) und die funzt einwandfrei mit NVIDIA treiber (natürlich nix mit falten)... probier jetzt mal den neuesten beta treiber noch...


----------



## Abductee (3. November 2013)

Probier was anderes, der 319.xx hat bei meiner GTX 650 Ti auch nicht gut funktioniert, meine GT520 funktioniert damit aber problemlos....
Trag dir als weitere Quelle *ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa* ein und dann bekommst du bei der Treiberauswahl den 325.15 als Auswahl.
Das ist der offizielle freigebene Treiber von der amerikanischen Nvidia Homepage. Der auf der deutschen Homepage ist älter.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...ia-treiberinstallation-hilfe.html#post5809730


----------



## mallkuss (3. November 2013)

danke dir für die Antwort!

Hab jetzt Ubuntu 13.10 Desktop 64bit mit dem 331 Treiber von xorg-edgers installiert, selbes problem wie immer: Moni bleibt an, ist aber schwarz nach der Installation des Treibers...

Edit: versuche mal nvidia-xconfig nochmal... 
Edit2: bringt nyx! denke die Graka ist über den Jordan...


----------



## wolf7 (3. November 2013)

gibts eig ne möglichkeit den PC durch den v7 Client zeitgesteuert nach Abschluss der letzten WU herunterzufahren? (slot steht auf finish)


----------



## picar81_4711 (3. November 2013)

wolf7 schrieb:


> gibts eig ne möglichkeit den PC durch den v7 Client zeitgesteuert nach Abschluss der letzten WU herunterzufahren? (slot steht auf finish)


 Mit V7 nicht, aber zum Beispiel mit einem Shutdown-Tool: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das kann entweder nach einer bestimmten Zeit oder wenn die Prozessorlast unter einem bestimmten Wert fällt, den PC herunterfahren.


----------



## wolf7 (3. November 2013)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Mit V7 nicht, aber zum Beispiel mit einem Shutdown-Tool:
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 
mh doof, dass beim gpu folding mit ati grafikkarten net ne konstante cpu last ansteht. Muss ich die Zeit abschätzen...


----------



## mallkuss (3. November 2013)

runterfahren kannst du auch mit windows bordmitteln: ich hab ne datei namens stop.bat mit dem Inhalt shutdown.exe /f /s /t 10500. das fährt den PC in 10500 sekunden herunter


----------



## mattinator (3. November 2013)

wolf7 schrieb:


> mh doof, dass beim gpu folding mit ati grafikkarten net ne konstante cpu last ansteht. Muss ich die Zeit abschätzen...


 Das wirklich Dumme ist, dass nach dem Beenden des Cores der Client noch eine Weile benötigt, um das fertige Projekt hochzuladen. Damit ist ein kontrollierter Shutdown nach Ende eines Projektes in Abhängigkeit von Prozessen ohne erweiterte Prüfungen nicht so einfach. Am einfachsten wäre evtl. ein Script, welches das Folding-Log-File auswertet. Oder die Kopplung zum v7-Client mittels des remote-control-interfaces.


----------



## Abductee (3. November 2013)

Wäre der Energiesparmodus von Windows keine alternative?


----------



## mattinator (3. November 2013)

Abductee schrieb:


> Wäre der Energiesparmodus von Windows keine alternative?


 Das hätte ich am vor meiner damaligen Neuinstallation von Windows 7 auch gedacht. Mit den Standard-Einstellungen geht Windows 7 in Abhängigkeit von der Desktop-Bedienung in den Powersave, Hintergrund-Prozesse sind da vollkommen irrelevant. Hatte mich nicht schlecht gewundert, dass mir das System mit aktivem CPU-SMP-Client (v6) einfach "schlafen gegangen" war. Sollte vllt. noch als Tip in die HowTo's, das richtige Energie-Schema im Windows auszuwählen / einzustellen.


----------



## Uwe64LE (4. November 2013)

Ich stelle beim ShutdownTimer immer Process Fah_Core_17 "not running" und  "add 10 minutes to the timer" ein, das hat bis jetzt immer gereicht.

Für ne BigWU beim Server braucht man sicher einen höheren Wert, aber schwankt der so doll ... bzw. laufen die BIG´s nicht sowieso 24/7?


----------



## mallkuss (4. November 2013)

Also mit einem kleinen Script wie zb in perl wäre es bestimmt kein Problem abhängig vom inhalt der fah.log den pc herunterzufahren. Das Script müsstest du zb alle 15 min aufrufen oder ne warte schleife einbauen...


----------



## Amigafan (5. November 2013)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Ich stelle beim ShutdownTimer immer Process Fah_Core_17 "not running" und  "add 10 minutes to the timer" ein, das hat bis jetzt immer gereicht.
> 
> Für ne BigWU beim Server braucht man sicher einen höheren Wert, aber schwankt der so doll ... bzw. laufen die BIG´s nicht sowieso 24/7?


 

Welches Programm benutzt Du zum Shutdown, Uwe?


----------



## Uwe64LE (5. November 2013)

Shutdown Timer von Sinvise Systems


----------



## mattinator (5. November 2013)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Shutdown Timer von Sinvise Systems


 Hatte ich jetzt mir schon mal runtergeladen, diese Kombination der Funktionen hört sich gut an. Mit dem 7-er Client kannst Du anstelle des FahCore17 auch den FAHCoreWrapper als Prozess verwenden. Der wird beim Finish eines Clients auch beendet und ist universeller nutzbar.


----------



## xX jens Xx (8. November 2013)

Kann mir jemand helfen? Die gtx 560ti will einfach nicht mehr folden

Log File:


Spoiler



******************************* Date: 2013-11-08 *******************************
******************************* Date: 2013-11-08 *******************************
******************************* Date: 2013-11-08 *******************************
15:28:03:WU00:FS00:Connecting to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80
15:28:04:WU00:FS00:News: Welcome to Folding@Home
15:28:04:WU00:FS00:Assigned to work server 171.64.65.69
15:28:04:WU00:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: READY gpu:1:GF114 [GeForce GTX 560 Ti] from 171.64.65.69
15:28:04:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.69:8080
15:28:05:WU00:FS00ownloading 4.17MiB
15:28:11:WU00:FS00ownload 71.90%
15:28:12:WU00:FS00ownload complete
15:28:12:WU00:FS00:Received Unit: id:00 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:8900 run:388 clone:4 gen:3 core:0x17 unit:0x00000007028c126651a67cf7be8e515e
15:28:12:WU00:FS00:Starting
15:28:12:WU00:FS00:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Jens/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_17.fah/FahCore_17.exe -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 703 -lifeline 2484 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 1 -gpu-vendor nvidia
15:28:12:WU00:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 3768
15:28:12:WU00:FS00:Core PID:4600
15:28:12:WU00:FS00:FahCore 0x17 started
15:28:13:WU00:FS00:0x17:*********************** Log Started 2013-11-08T15:28:13Z ***********************
15:28:13:WU00:FS00:0x17roject: 8900 (Run 388, Clone 4, Gen 3)
15:28:13:WU00:FS00:0x17:Unit: 0x00000007028c126651a67cf7be8e515e
15:28:13:WU00:FS00:0x17:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
15:28:13:WU00:FS00:0x17:Machine: 0
15:28:13:WU00:FS00:0x17:Reading tar file state.xml
15:28:13:WU00:FS00:0x17:Reading tar file system.xml
15:28:14:WU00:FS00:0x17:Reading tar file integrator.xml
15:28:14:WU00:FS00:0x17:Reading tar file core.xml
15:28:14:WU00:FS00:0x17igital signatures verified
15:28:14:WU00:FS00:0x17:Folding@home GPU core17
15:28:14:WU00:FS00:0x17:Version 0.0.52
15:30:06:WU00:FS00:0x17:ERROR:exception: Error invoking kernel computeNonbonded: clEnqueueNDRangeKernel (-5)
15:30:06:WU00:FS00:0x17:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
15:30:06:WU00:FS00:0x17:Saving result file log.txt
15:30:06:WU00:FS00:0x17:Folding@home Core Shutdown: BAD_WORK_UNIT
15:30:06:WARNING:WU00:FS00:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
15:30:06:WU00:FS00:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:8900 run:388 clone:4 gen:3 core:0x17 unit:0x00000007028c126651a67cf7be8e515e
15:30:07:WU00:FS00:Uploading 2.38KiB to 171.64.65.69
15:30:07:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.69:8080
15:30:07:WU02:FS00:Connecting to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80
15:30:07:WU00:FS00:Upload complete
15:30:07:WU00:FS00:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
15:30:07:WU00:FS00:Cleaning up
15:30:08:WU02:FS00:News: Welcome to Folding@Home
15:30:08:WU02:FS00:Assigned to work server 171.64.65.69
15:30:08:WU02:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: READY gpu:1:GF114 [GeForce GTX 560 Ti] from 171.64.65.69
15:30:08:WU02:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.69:8080
15:30:09:WU02:FS00ownloading 4.18MiB
15:30:15:WU02:FS00ownload 80.81%
15:30:16:WU02:FS00ownload complete
15:30:16:WU02:FS00:Received Unit: id:02 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:8900 run:736 clone:2 gen:3 core:0x17 unit:0x0000000f028c126651a6ca5e7e3afebe
15:30:16:WU02:FS00:Starting
15:30:16:WU02:FS00:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Jens/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_17.fah/FahCore_17.exe -dir 02 -suffix 01 -version 703 -lifeline 2484 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 1 -gpu-vendor nvidia
15:30:16:WU02:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 4808
15:30:16:WU02:FS00:Core PID:4428
15:30:16:WU02:FS00:FahCore 0x17 started
15:30:16:WU02:FS00:0x17:*********************** Log Started 2013-11-08T15:30:16Z ***********************
15:30:16:WU02:FS00:0x17roject: 8900 (Run 736, Clone 2, Gen 3)
15:30:16:WU02:FS00:0x17:Unit: 0x0000000f028c126651a6ca5e7e3afebe
15:30:16:WU02:FS00:0x17:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
15:30:16:WU02:FS00:0x17:Machine: 0
15:30:16:WU02:FS00:0x17:Reading tar file state.xml
15:30:17:WU02:FS00:0x17:Reading tar file system.xml
15:30:17:WU02:FS00:0x17:Reading tar file integrator.xml
15:30:17:WU02:FS00:0x17:Reading tar file core.xml
15:30:17:WU02:FS00:0x17igital signatures verified
15:30:17:WU02:FS00:0x17:Folding@home GPU core17
15:30:17:WU02:FS00:0x17:Version 0.0.52
15:32:09:WU02:FS00:0x17:ERROR:exception: Error invoking kernel computeNonbonded: clEnqueueNDRangeKernel (-5)
15:32:09:WU02:FS00:0x17:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
15:32:09:WU02:FS00:0x17:Saving result file log.txt
15:32:09:WU02:FS00:0x17:Folding@home Core Shutdown: BAD_WORK_UNIT
15:32:09:WARNING:WU02:FS00:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
15:32:09:WU02:FS00:Sending unit results: id:02 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:8900 run:736 clone:2 gen:3 core:0x17 unit:0x0000000f028c126651a6ca5e7e3afebe
15:32:09:WU02:FS00:Uploading 2.39KiB to 171.64.65.69
15:32:09:WU02:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.69:8080
15:32:10:WU00:FS00:Connecting to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80
15:32:10:WU02:FS00:Upload complete
15:32:10:WU02:FS00:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
15:32:10:WU02:FS00:Cleaning up
15:32:11:WU00:FS00:News: Welcome to Folding@Home
15:32:11:WU00:FS00:Assigned to work server 171.64.65.69
15:32:11:WU00:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: READY gpu:1:GF114 [GeForce GTX 560 Ti] from 171.64.65.69
15:32:11:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.69:8080
15:32:12:WU00:FS00ownloading 4.17MiB
15:32:18:WU00:FS00ownload 92.87%
15:32:18:WU00:FS00ownload complete
15:32:18:WU00:FS00:Received Unit: id:00 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:8900 run:602 clone:0 gen:113 core:0x17 unit:0x00000094028c126651a6ac866ae51d47
15:32:18:WU00:FS00:Starting
15:32:18:WU00:FS00:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Jens/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_17.fah/FahCore_17.exe -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 703 -lifeline 2484 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 1 -gpu-vendor nvidia
15:32:18:WU00:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 2424
15:32:18:WU00:FS00:Core PID:4948
15:32:18:WU00:FS00:FahCore 0x17 started
15:32:19:WU00:FS00:0x17:*********************** Log Started 2013-11-08T15:32:18Z ***********************
15:32:19:WU00:FS00:0x17roject: 8900 (Run 602, Clone 0, Gen 113)
15:32:19:WU00:FS00:0x17:Unit: 0x00000094028c126651a6ac866ae51d47
15:32:19:WU00:FS00:0x17:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
15:32:19:WU00:FS00:0x17:Machine: 0
15:32:19:WU00:FS00:0x17:Reading tar file state.xml
15:32:19:WU00:FS00:0x17:Reading tar file system.xml
15:32:20:WU00:FS00:0x17:Reading tar file integrator.xml
15:32:20:WU00:FS00:0x17:Reading tar file core.xml
15:32:20:WU00:FS00:0x17igital signatures verified
15:32:20:WU00:FS00:0x17:Folding@home GPU core17
15:32:20:WU00:FS00:0x17:Version 0.0.52
15:34:18:WU00:FS00:0x17:ERROR:exception: Error invoking kernel computeNonbonded: clEnqueueNDRangeKernel (-5)
15:34:18:WU00:FS00:0x17:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
15:34:18:WU00:FS00:0x17:Saving result file log.txt
15:34:18:WU00:FS00:0x17:Folding@home Core Shutdown: BAD_WORK_UNIT
15:34:18:WARNING:WU00:FS00:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
15:34:19:WU00:FS00:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:8900 run:602 clone:0 gen:113 core:0x17 unit:0x00000094028c126651a6ac866ae51d47
15:34:19:WU00:FS00:Uploading 2.40KiB to 171.64.65.69
15:34:19:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.69:8080
15:34:19:WU02:FS00:Connecting to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80
15:34:19:WU00:FS00:Upload complete
15:34:19:WU00:FS00:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
15:34:19:WU00:FS00:Cleaning up
15:34:20:WU02:FS00:News: Welcome to Folding@Home
15:34:20:WU02:FS00:Assigned to work server 171.64.65.69
15:34:20:WU02:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: READY gpu:1:GF114 [GeForce GTX 560 Ti] from 171.64.65.69
15:34:20:WU02:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.69:8080
15:34:21:WU02:FS00ownloading 4.17MiB
15:34:27:WU02:FS00ownload 98.83%
15:34:27:WU02:FS00ownload complete
15:34:27:WU02:FS00:Received Unit: id:02 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:8900 run:875 clone:3 gen:8 core:0x17 unit:0x0000000b028c126651a6e95473f29662
15:34:27:WU02:FS00:Starting
15:34:27:WU02:FS00:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Jens/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_17.fah/FahCore_17.exe -dir 02 -suffix 01 -version 703 -lifeline 2484 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 1 -gpu-vendor nvidia
15:34:27:WU02:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 5060
15:34:27:WU02:FS00:Core PID:4676
15:34:27:WU02:FS00:FahCore 0x17 started
15:34:27:WU02:FS00:0x17:*********************** Log Started 2013-11-08T15:34:27Z ***********************
15:34:27:WU02:FS00:0x17roject: 8900 (Run 875, Clone 3, Gen 8)
15:34:27:WU02:FS00:0x17:Unit: 0x0000000b028c126651a6e95473f29662
15:34:27:WU02:FS00:0x17:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
15:34:27:WU02:FS00:0x17:Machine: 0
15:34:27:WU02:FS00:0x17:Reading tar file state.xml
15:34:28:WU02:FS00:0x17:Reading tar file system.xml
15:34:28:WU02:FS00:0x17:Reading tar file integrator.xml
15:34:28:WU02:FS00:0x17:Reading tar file core.xml
15:34:28:WU02:FS00:0x17igital signatures verified
15:34:28:WU02:FS00:0x17:Folding@home GPU core17
15:34:28:WU02:FS00:0x17:Version 0.0.52
15:36:28:WU02:FS00:0x17:ERROR:exception: Error invoking kernel computeNonbonded: clEnqueueNDRangeKernel (-5)
15:36:28:WU02:FS00:0x17:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
15:36:28:WU02:FS00:0x17:Saving result file log.txt
15:36:28:WU02:FS00:0x17:Folding@home Core Shutdown: BAD_WORK_UNIT
15:36:29:WARNING:WU02:FS00:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
15:36:29:WU02:FS00:Sending unit results: id:02 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:8900 run:875 clone:3 gen:8 core:0x17 unit:0x0000000b028c126651a6e95473f29662
15:36:29:WU02:FS00:Uploading 2.39KiB to 171.64.65.69
15:36:29:WU02:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.69:8080
15:36:29:WU00:FS00:Connecting to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80
15:36:29:WU02:FS00:Upload complete
15:36:30:WU00:FS00:News: Welcome to Folding@Home
15:36:30:WU00:FS00:Assigned to work server 171.64.65.69
15:36:30:WU00:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: READY gpu:1:GF114 [GeForce GTX 560 Ti] from 171.64.65.69
15:36:30:WU02:FS00:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
15:36:30:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.69:8080
15:36:30:WU02:FS00:Cleaning up
15:36:31:WU00:FS00ownloading 4.17MiB
15:36:37:WU00:FS00ownload 59.92%
15:36:39:WU00:FS00ownload complete
15:36:39:WU00:FS00:Received Unit: id:00 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:8900 run:150 clone:3 gen:5 core:0x17 unit:0x00000009028c126651a647eb3905a28e
15:36:39:WU00:FS00:Starting
15:36:39:WU00:FS00:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Jens/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_17.fah/FahCore_17.exe -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 703 -lifeline 2484 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 1 -gpu-vendor nvidia
15:36:39:WU00:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 1524
15:36:39:WU00:FS00:Core PID:1980
15:36:39:WU00:FS00:FahCore 0x17 started
15:36:40:WU00:FS00:0x17:*********************** Log Started 2013-11-08T15:36:39Z ***********************
15:36:40:WU00:FS00:0x17roject: 8900 (Run 150, Clone 3, Gen 5)
15:36:40:WU00:FS00:0x17:Unit: 0x00000009028c126651a647eb3905a28e
15:36:40:WU00:FS00:0x17:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
15:36:40:WU00:FS00:0x17:Machine: 0
15:36:40:WU00:FS00:0x17:Reading tar file state.xml
15:36:40:WU00:FS00:0x17:Reading tar file system.xml
15:36:41:WU00:FS00:0x17:Reading tar file integrator.xml
15:36:41:WU00:FS00:0x17:Reading tar file core.xml
15:36:41:WU00:FS00:0x17igital signatures verified
15:36:41:WU00:FS00:0x17:Folding@home GPU core17
15:36:41:WU00:FS00:0x17:Version 0.0.52
15:38:32:WU00:FS00:0x17:ERROR:exception: Error invoking kernel computeNonbonded: clEnqueueNDRangeKernel (-5)
15:38:32:WU00:FS00:0x17:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
15:38:32:WU00:FS00:0x17:Saving result file log.txt
15:38:32:WU00:FS00:0x17:Folding@home Core Shutdown: BAD_WORK_UNIT
15:38:32:WARNING:WU00:FS00:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
15:38:32:WU00:FS00:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:8900 run:150 clone:3 gen:5 core:0x17 unit:0x00000009028c126651a647eb3905a28e
15:38:32:WU00:FS00:Uploading 2.39KiB to 171.64.65.69
15:38:32:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.69:8080
15:38:33:WU00:FS00:Upload complete
15:38:33:WU00:FS00:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
15:38:33:WU00:FS00:Cleaning up


----------



## Uwe64LE (8. November 2013)

Scheinbar gibt´s noch mehrere mit dem Problem. Bevor dir einer von unseren Profis weiter helfen kann, würde ich mal folgendes versuchen:

client-type advanced rausnehmen und mal schauen, ob du mit core15 genau so Probleme hast wie mit core 17.


----------



## Bumblebee (8. November 2013)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> ... würde ich mal folgendes versuchen:
> 
> client-type advanced rausnehmen und mal schauen, ob du mit core15 genau so Probleme hast wie mit core 17.



Ein durchaus professioneller Tipp - make it so


----------



## xX jens Xx (8. November 2013)

Wenn du mir jetzt noch sagst wo ich die option finde kann ich es ausprobieren )


----------



## mattinator (8. November 2013)

Schau mal hier https://fah-web.stanford.edu/projects/FAHClient/wiki/FahControl, steht hinter "Extra slot options should only be added by someone who know what it does by clicking *Add*:".


----------



## Abductee (8. November 2013)

Ich hab ein paar ältere Quadro-Karten NVS 285 übrig, kann man mit denen was anfangen?


----------



## nfsgame (9. November 2013)

Abductee schrieb:


> Ich hab ein paar ältere Quadro-Karten NVS 285 übrig, kann man mit denen was anfangen?


 
NV44? Kannst du dir übers Bett hängen oder voll-manuell falten  .


----------



## Bumblebee (10. November 2013)

mattinator schrieb:


> Der 331.58 WHQL Treiber ist in meinem Test auch durchgefallen, Nvidia hat nix geändert. Also nahezu Verdopplung der TPF mit den 7810-er und 7811-er Projekten auf meiner GTX 660 Ti. Habe wieder den 327.23 WHQL installiert.


 
War bei mir auch durchgefallen ==> back to 327.23



mattinator schrieb:


> Jetzt hat Nvidia scheinbar noch einen 331.65 WHQL "nachgeschoben" (NVIDIA DRIVERS GeForce 331.65 Driver WHQL), werde ich bei Gelegenheit (neues Projekt) mal testen ("die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt"). In den Release Notes gibt es allerdings keinen greifbaren Hinweis.



Hast den nun mal probiert?
Bei mir das selbe "miese Gebaren" wie der 331.58; also ==> back to 327.23


----------



## mattinator (10. November 2013)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Hast den nun mal probiert?
> Bei mir das selbe "miese Gebaren" wie der 331.58


Jup, heute Vormittag getestet (vor dem Zocken, Assassin's Creed II). Gleiches Ergebnis.



Bumblebee schrieb:


> also ==> back to 327.23


Dto.

Ein HW-Upgrade auf die 7xx-er Keplers kommt bei mir jedoch nicht in Frage, zu hoher (absoluter) Verbrauch. Da warte ich mal auf Maxwell.


----------



## Knutowskie (10. November 2013)

sagt mal, beim 7er client... wenn ich das advanced control nicht öffnen kann, was läuft da falsch? Ich hab mich schon etwas belesen und die vcr_redist installiert... was könnte noch sein? das webcontrol geht auf, aber naja ich wunder mich halt, was da kaputt is...


----------



## Hawky1980 (11. November 2013)

Seit neusten brauch ich keine Advanced Flags mehr für die Core 17 Wus. Kann das jemand bestätigen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knutowskie (11. November 2013)

Du machst 100k PPD mit einer GPU?!? WTF?


----------



## Uwe64LE (11. November 2013)

Ist doch normal für ne 7970


----------



## Bumblebee (11. November 2013)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Ist doch normal für ne 7970



Absolut normal - ja - zumindest bei 1GHz-7970ern
Btw. eine GTX770, die doch "leicht teurer" ist bringt es auf ca. 80-90 KPPD


----------



## Uwe64LE (11. November 2013)

Wollte mir ja eigentlich ne 280X holen, aber die für mich in Frage kommenden Modelle von MSI oder ASUS sind
mir noch zu teuer und schlecht verfügbar.
Deswegen habe ich "aus Verzweiflung" erst mal ne 7950 geordert. Die sollte auch um die 80 kppd schaffen.
Leider noch nicht angekommen.


----------



## Hawky1980 (11. November 2013)

> Du machst 100k PPD mit einer GPU?!? WTF?





> Absolut normal - ja - zumindest bei 1GHz-7970ern





> Btw. eine GTX770, die doch "leicht teurer" ist bringt es auf ca. 80-90 KPPD


Ist noch zu wenig, denn die CPU zieht die Karten etwas runter. Der OpenCL-Treiber scheint für Win8.1 noch nicht optimal zu laufen 20-30% CPU-Auslastungen hatte ich unter Win7 mit beiden Karten nicht. 
Das schlägt sich dann mit etwa 50 Watt mehr im Gesammtverbrauch nieder.  
Im Durchschnitt schaffen beide Karten zusammen (ohne CPU) ca 210-215k PPD bei 1ghz GPU Takt und leicht Undervoltet. Der Gesammtverbrauch vom kompletten System liegt derzeit bei ca 400 Watt wenn nur die beiden Karten falten. Für die Punkte-Ausbeute geht das aber völlig in Ordnung. 



> Wollte mir ja eigentlich ne 280X holen, aber die für mich in Frage kommenden Modelle von MSI oder ASUS sind
> mir noch zu teuer und schlecht verfügbar.


So teuer sind die Karten doch garnicht. Aber mit dem Mogelboost dieser Karten kann ich mich einfach nicht anfreunden. Ziehe es vor meine Karten per Biosmod selbst anzupassen, und da wäre sone Drossel einfach nur hinderlich.  



> Deswegen habe ich "aus Verzweiflung" erst mal ne 7950 geordert. Die sollte auch um die 80 kppd schaffen.


Aus Verzweiflung kauft man doch keine Grakas. Allerdings muss ich dir rechtgeben, wirklich brauchbares für wenig Finanzmittel ist derzeit schwer zufinden. 
Mich würde mal interessieren wieviel Takt sie benötigt um mit einer 7970 @1ghz  vom ppd her gleichzuziehen. Wär schön wenn du es bei Erhalt der deiner Karte mal gegentesten könntest.


----------



## Uwe64LE (11. November 2013)

Hawky1980 schrieb:


> So teuer sind die Karten doch garnicht.


Nun ja. Stand heute ist die MSI immer noch nicht verfügbar und die ASUS gibt´s ab 299€.
Selbst wenn wir von 270€ ausgehen: für die 7950 hab ich 169 bezahlt.
169€ für 80 kppd
270€ für 100 kppd
also 100€ mehr für 20 kppd bedeutet für mich, dass die 280X noch zu teuer ist.



Hawky1980 schrieb:


> Aus Verzweiflung kauft man doch keine Grakas. Allerdings muss ich dir rechtgeben, wirklich brauchbares für wenig Finanzmittel ist derzeit schwer zufinden.
> Mich würde mal interessieren wieviel Takt sie benötigt um mit einer 7970 @1ghz  vom ppd her gleichzuziehen. Wär schön wenn du es bei Erhalt der deiner Karte mal gegentesten könntest.


Ich hab es ja in Anführungszeichen gesetzt, mir fiel eben kein passenderer Begriff ein. 
Aber es gibt viele Leute, die sich extra für ein Spiel eine neue Grafikkarte holen- ich hab es halt gemacht, damit ich meine (für mich) hoch gesetzten Ziele
in diesem Jahr noch erreiche: Platz 30 und/oder 20 Mille im team PCGH.

Ich glaube nicht, dass man durch Takterhöhung mit einer 7950 an eine 7970 ran kommt. Da stehen 1792 gegen 2048 shader.
Außerdem habe ich in der Vergangenheit oft die Erfahrung machen müssen, dass es beim OC einen break even point gibt, ab dem weitere Takterhöhungen nix mehr
bewirken oder sogar kontraproduktiv werden, bis hin zu Fehlern oder gar abgebrochenen WU.
Werde aber natürlich dann trotzdem etwas rumprobieren.


----------



## Loetkolben666 (11. November 2013)

Hier mal zum Vergleich was eine R9 290X bringt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Bild ist aus dem 3DC.


----------



## Hawky1980 (11. November 2013)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Nun ja. Stand heute ist die MSI immer noch nicht verfügbar und die ASUS gibt´s ab 299€.
> Selbst wenn wir von 270€ ausgehen: für die 7950 hab ich 169 bezahlt.
> 169€ für 80 kppd
> 270€ für 100 kppd
> also 100€ mehr für 20 kppd bedeutet für mich, dass die 280X noch zu teuer ist.


Also ich seh hier keine käuflich erwerbbare 7950 für 169 Euro. Also haut deine Kalkulation schonmal garnicht hin. 
Hinzu kommt das die 280X sich auf dem Leistungs-Level einer 7970 GHZ Edition befindet, und diese schafft im Schnitt 110 -115k PPD. Damit wären wir schon bei 35k PPD für grade mal 50 -70 Euro mehr, gegenüber einer 7950. 
Ist doch billig, weiss garnicht was du hast.  Mit 2 x R280 Asus Matrix Platinium kommst du knapp an die Falt-Leistung von 2x stock Titans die 240k PPD schaffen. 
ASUS ROG MATRIX-R9280X-P-3GD5 Platinum, Radeon R9 280X, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, 4x DisplayPort (90YV04Z0-M0NA00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
600 Euro sind doch für so ne Leistung schon fast wie geschenkt.  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> Ich hab es ja in Anführungszeichen gesetzt, mir fiel eben kein passenderer Begriff ein.


War doch nur Ironie meinerseits. Manchmal vergess ich einfach die Smilies dahinter zusetzen. 


> Aber es gibt viele Leute, die sich extra für ein Spiel eine neue Grafikkarte holen- ich hab es halt gemacht, damit ich meine (für mich) hoch gesetzten Ziele
> in diesem Jahr noch erreiche: Platz 30 und/oder 20 Mille im team PCGH.


Du brauchst dich nicht vor mir Rechtfertigen.   Denn was User mit ihrer Hardware machen egal wie teuer die auch ist, ist mir doch völlig wumpe. 
Da ich zum Bleistift nur gelegendlich falte und auf die Punkte im Grunde garkein Wert lege, kratzt es mich auch recht wenig wo ich im Ranking stehe. 
Für mich ist eher wichtig, dass die WUs schnell genug sauber durchlaufen, denn nur so haben die Forscher auch was davon. Und wenn ich ein/zweimal die Woche für knapp 6 Stunden die Kiste zum Falten anschmeiße, freuen sich doch die Jungs von Stanford auch, oder etwa nicht?  



> Ich glaube nicht, dass man durch Takterhöhung mit einer 7950 an eine 7970 ran kommt. Da stehen 1792 gegen 2048 shader.


Hängt halt vom Takt ab, und wie gut die Shaderalus von den Karten bezüglich Core 17 genutzt werden. Bei mir laufen die Karten schonmal nur mit 97% Auslastung pro Karte. Also fehlen bei 2 Karten ganze 6%  Leistungsumsetzung für Core17.
Zieh diese 6% vom erfalteten Ergebnis ab, und du weisst was an Leistung auf der Strecke bleibt, wenn die Karten nicht voll ausgelastet werden.     



> Außerdem habe ich in der Vergangenheit oft die Erfahrung machen müssen, dass es beim OC einen break even point gibt, ab dem weitere Takterhöhungen nix mehr
> bewirken oder sogar kontraproduktiv werden, bis hin zu Fehlern oder gar abgebrochenen WU.


Was das OCen angeht hab ich da bei F@H absolut keine Probleme, denn wenn ich die Karten übertakte laufen die bei mir auch 100% stabil. 
Die Vorraussetzung dafür ist natürlich, dass man sein eigenes System kennt. Oder meinste nicht das fast 2 Jahre Kenntnis der GNC-Architektur dafür ausreichen, um zu wissen wieweit man mit seinen Grakas gehen kann?  




> Werde aber natürlich dann trotzdem etwas rumprobieren.


Du musst nicht wenn du nicht willst. Es zwingt dich ja keiner dazu.  



> Hier mal zum Vergleich was eine R9 290X bringt:


Naja stock liefen die Karten  mit Sicherheit nicht. Aber gute Falt-Leistung.


----------



## Uwe64LE (11. November 2013)

Mein Preis stimmt, ich hab sie ja dafür gekauft. Dass sie heute wieder teurer ist, liegt daran, dass die neuen Karten immer noch nicht flächendeckend verfügbar sind.
Also schwanken die Preise für die alten Karten.

Ein screenshot, der 115 kppd anzeigt, beweist noch nicht, dass das der Durchschnittswert ist.
Du faltest P8900. Mit 7810 und 7811 sieht das sicher nicht ganz so gut aus.

Du findest die 280X billig, mir ist sie noch etwas zu teuer. Hat sicher jeder verstanden. Können wir abhaken 

Zum Thema OC: hier gibt´s mehrere Leute, deren Karten durch´s Falten irgendwann sterben oder die OC bedingte Fehlermeldungen haben. Da bin ich ja kein Einzelfall.
Wenn du jedoch nur ab und zu faltest, reagieren deine Karte(n) evtl. nicht so empfindlich drauf.

Außerdem hab ich ja nicht ausschließlich von Fehlern gesprochen, sondern dass ab einem gewissen Takt die ppd nicht mehr steigen. Dann macht weites
OC ja keinen Sinn mehr. Aber da muss jeder seine eigene Schmerzgrenze selber ausloten.


----------



## ProfBoom (11. November 2013)

Hawky1980 schrieb:


> Seit neusten brauch ich keine Advanced Flags mehr für die Core 17 Wus. Kann das jemand bestätigen?


 
Ja, Vijay kann das bestätigen:

"Changes in Core17: update and move to full fah                   November 7, 2013  by Vijay Pande ·  
                     With FAH GPU Core17 taking over the lion share of our  calculations, with the older cores (especially core15 and core16)  phasing out (as previously announced), we’re rolling out core 17 to full fah (not just adv). [...]"


----------



## Knutowskie (12. November 2013)

wenn ich das hier so lese, verliere ich glatt die Lust den Strom fürs Falten zu verbrauchen... Ich bekomme mit einem i7 880 und einer GTX 570 läppige 22kPPD zusammen. Boahr da bekommt man schon nen Hals, wie man quasi genötigt wird ne neue Grafikkarte zu kaufen. Ich fühle mich glatt "unterbezahlt" (wenn die Punkte mal als Bezahlung herhalten müssen).

Finds recht schade, wie man den Markt vorran treiben will.

Hat eigentlich keiner ne Idee zu meinem Problem mit dem 7er client? (advanced control geht nicht auf)


----------



## Amigafan (12. November 2013)

Bevor ich mir eine R9 280X kaufen würde, würde ich die ältere 7970GE vorziehen.

Der einfache Grund:

Derzeit sind noch alle 280Xer umgelabelte 7970GE - erst Mitte des Monats (vorraussichtlich) werden die "echten" R9 280X im Handel erscheinen.
Damit sind sie (auch wegen des niedrigeren Boosts) etwas langsamer als OC-7970GE-Versionen.

Ein Mehrwert durch gerigeren Verbrauch (optimierter Fertigungsprozess) wird erst mit den "echten" R9 280X erreicht.

Heute gibt es z. B. noch die MSI 7970GE mit 1150MHz Boost-Takt für 250,-€ - schneller ist z. Zt. keine andere 7970GE!

Und - mit den "richtigen" Core17-WU´s (leider immer noch intern) liefert diese dann auch gut 135k PPD . . . 



*@Knutowskie*

Wenn Du mal bitte  den "Startlog" mit Systeminfos und Config posten würdest, könnte man(n) Dir vielleicht auch helfen, denn:
Meine Glaskugel ist leider noch in Reparatur , daher kenne ich Dein System nicht . . .


----------



## sc59 (12. November 2013)

Knutowskie schrieb:


> sagt mal, beim 7er client... wenn ich das advanced control nicht öffnen kann, was läuft da falsch? Ich hab mich schon etwas belesen und die vcr_redist installiert... was könnte noch sein? das webcontrol geht auf, aber naja ich wunder mich halt, was da kaputt is...



Rechts in der Taskleiste unten auf das FAH Symbol mit rechter Maustaste --> Advanced Controll öffnen.
bzw.: V7 Client als Admin starten.

so habe ich das irgenwann mal gelöst.
vielecht hilft dir das


----------



## Bumblebee (12. November 2013)

Knutowskie schrieb:


> ... Ich bekomme mit einem i7 880 und einer GTX 570 läppige 22kPPD zusammen.


 
Da ist was "faul" - mit einer core17-WU (advanced) erfaltet eine meiner GTX570 30 - 35 KPPD
Hast du mir mal WU-Nummern?


----------



## ProfBoom (12. November 2013)

Und mit wievielen Kernen faltet die CPU mit? Ist ein echter Kern für die GPU frei?


----------



## Knutowskie (13. November 2013)

Moin.

@amigafan: Die Kiste faltet ja, webcontrol geht auf. Welchen startlog meinst du?
@sc95: genau das mach ich ja immer. und plötzlich gings nichtmehr.

Ich falte mit der Einstellung "Full", wenn die Kiste an ist. Leider kann ich kein feintuning vornehmen, solange das "advanced control" nicht geht.
Momentan bin ich auf Arbeit und der Karton is aus. Heute Abend kann ich euch mehr sagen.
Den Core-17, wie bekommt man den?


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (13. November 2013)

moin moin , war jetzt na lange zeit offline , bzw der pc meiner kleinen hat immer mal wieder gefaltet. 
wenn ich mir nen gaming folding pc aufbauen will und nen bissle auf die energy achten will, welche graka sollte da dann rein kommen? haben ati / amd endlich mal nen stich gegen die nvidia´s ? 

die karte würde die 150 euro klasse jetzt nit übersteigen. (gebraucht würde natürlich auch gehen ) 

cpu sollte wohl nen i5 sein.


----------



## mattinator (13. November 2013)

Mit dem Core-17 sollte in diesem Preislimit eine 7870 GHz-Edition am besten skalieren, z.B. MSI R7870-2GD5T/OC, Radeon HD 7870 GHz Edition, 2GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (V274-015R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland.


----------



## Knutowskie (13. November 2013)

ok neue Erkenntnis: wenn ich den advanced control übers Startmenü starte geht's... unten im tray nich. komisch. ich hab auch noch core15... mal sehen ob ich den 17er bekomme. in 10min is die wu durch.

im Moment ist eine 8081 WU am fertig werden... War damals ja toll und neu mit viele Punkte. Und jetzt der letzte Scheiß. Aber mit 35k PPD für die Karte wäre ich schon zufrieden.

edit: leider schon wieder eine 8018er... MAAANN Da kann ich auch ausschalten.


----------



## Amigafan (15. November 2013)

*@Knutowskie*

Wenn Du den Clienten neu startest, beginnt der Log mit der "Systemübersicht", dann folgt im Log die Konfiguration und anschließend - nach dem Start einer WU - der Verlaufs-Log der Berechnung.

Diese "Systemübersicht" einschließlich der Auflistung der Konfiguration bezeichne ich als "Startlog".


Zum Core17:

Dieser hat zwar bereits die "advanced"-Phase erfolgreich abgeschlossen, aber vielleicht hilft trotzdem ein: 
*client-type=advanced* unter *Extra Slot Options (Expert only)* im *Advanced Control* unter *Configure/Slot/GPU* weiter . . .


----------



## Knutowskie (15. November 2013)

40k PPD ahu! endlich den 17er bekommen! so is das schön...

wenn ich das FAHControl aus dem Startmenü aufrufe, dann geht's... komisch. unten aus dem Tray scheints bei mir nicht zu gehen. 

Auf dem Rechner meiner Freundin geht's auch. Da hab ich heute ne GTX 650 Ti Boost reingebaut und der faltet auch fleißig mit, wenn er an is. 

Die System Info hab ich dir mal angehängt...


----------



## PAUI (16. November 2013)

meine HD 7970 Core Clock 1125MHz, Mem Clock 1500MHz

Project ID: 8900
Min. Time / Frame : 00:03:32 - 126.820,7 PPD
Avg. Time / Frame : 00:03:43 - 117.553,8 PPD

Project ID: 7811
Min. Time / Frame : 00:01:22 - 117.526,1 PPD
Avg. Time / Frame : 00:01:25 - 111.359,4 PPD


----------



## Uwe64LE (17. November 2013)

Mir sind gerade seltsame Schwankungen meiner HD 7950 aufgefallen. Vielleicht kann mal jemand was dazu sagen.
Vorweg: ich rede nicht von den extremen ppd-Schwankungen, die bei den P7810 und 7811 auftreten, sondern von
wechselnden Taktraten bei P8900.
Dabei wird relativ konstant eine zwar je Projekt unterschiedliche ppd-Zahl angezeigt, aber im Projekt selbst
schwankt sie nicht.

Bilder sagen mehr als tausend Worte:

1.) Hier ist eine WU, bei der der eingestellte Takt durchgängig konstant bleibt. Daraus resultiert eine hohe ppd-Zahl.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dies wäre sozusagen der Idealfall.
2.) Hier eine WU mit einem gleichhohen Takt, der durch IDLE-Senken unterbrochen wird. Resultat trotzdem hoher ppd Wert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch noch OK. 
3.) Und hier das angesprochene Phänomen- ein Sägezahn/Zickzack-Kurs, der zu ppd-Einbrüchen führt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hab den Takt mal von 1000 wieder auf 925 zurück genommen, aber egal welcher Wert eingestellt ist- es schwankt immer zwischen
925/1000 und 850 hin und her und wird außerdem noch von sporadischen Einbrüchen auf 300 durchsetzt.

Kann das jemand anderes bestätigen oder ist die Karte nach ein paar Tagen Falten schon am Sterben?


----------



## PAUI (17. November 2013)

das mit den Schwankungen hat was damit zu tun ob die Grafikkarte noch was anderes berechnen muss.
wenn ich ein Video anschaue, während es noch Foldet, kommt es auch zu solchen schwankungen.


----------



## Uwe64LE (17. November 2013)

Es läuft kein Video nebenher. Surfen und Folden, bei allen shots das gleiche Anwendungsszenario.


----------



## PAUI (17. November 2013)

das kann schon am Surfen liegen, wenn der Browser die GPU zur Beschleunigung benutzt.


----------



## Thosch (17. November 2013)

Diese "Schluckauf´s" kenne ich auch von meiner 560Ti. Sind/waren aber nie sooo krass, mal kurz so auf 92/95% abgefallen.
Vllt. sind ja "Nachladeruckler" ??  ...  ...


----------



## mattinator (17. November 2013)

Hast Du bei so einem "Ruckel"-Lauf mal den GPU-Takt heruntergenommen und (!) den Rechner neu gestartet ? Ich hatte so einen Effekt auch ab und zu mit meiner GTX 660 Ti, in Abhängigkeit von Übertaktung und Temperatur. Die reine Reduzierung des GPU-Takts hat nicht geholfen, nur in Verbindung mit einem gleichzeitigen Neustart des Rechners trat es dann nicht mehr auf. Evtl. reicht auch ein Reload des Treibers (natürlich mit pausiertem GPU-Client) anstelle des Neustarts, geht z.B. mit dem NVIDIA Inspector, Befehlszeilen-Option -restartDisplayDriver (Nvidia Inspector zum Download: Version 1.9.7.1, zumindest bei NVIDIA Karte).


----------



## ProfBoom (17. November 2013)

Punkt 2) ist normal. 
Alle 2% werden die berechneten Daten verifiziert/neue Daten geladen. Das macht die CPU, daher hat die GPU dann kurz Pause. Deine WU ist im Screenshot bei knapp über 22%, das kommt also hin.


----------



## Uwe64LE (17. November 2013)

Reload des Treibers musste ich gleich nach dem Einbau machen (obwohl vorher ne 7870 drin war), aber die 7950 hatte mit 55.000 ppd angefangen
und nur 35 fps in Cinebench gehabt. Nach dem Neustart dann 105 fps und 80.000 ppd.
Dachte also, das wäre nun OK.

Ich hab den client zwar gestoppt und neu gestartet, nachdem die Ruckler wieder kamen, aber nicht explizit den Rechner.
Der war aber eigentlich automatisch mehrmals aus, weil ich die Übertaktung der CPU rausgenommen und im BIOS auf
Energie sparen umgestiegen bin.
War wohl zu viel auf einmal.

Dann werde ich mich wohl jetzt für einen Takt entscheiden und danach den Rechner nochmal neu starten.


----------



## Uwe64LE (17. November 2013)

Neustart brachte bis jetzt auch noch nichts. 1000 MHz eingestellt, Neustart, Sägezahn ...
975 eingestellt, Neustart, Sägezahn ...

Jetzt lasse ich die WU durchlaufen und beenden, dann stelle ich wieder 925 ein und starte ein letztes Mal neu.


----------



## Amigafan (17. November 2013)

*@Uwe64LE*

Was hast Du für ein Problem mit der Auslastungsanzeige?  
Solange die GPU schnell und fehlerlos rechnet, ist doch der Verlauf der Auslastungsanzeige völlig  

Ich sehe bei Dir kein Problem . . .   
(Vielleicht wird schlichtweg Deine Anzeige zu häufig geupdated - gehe mal auf einen 1-oder 2-Sekunden-Refresh . . . )


----------



## Uwe64LE (17. November 2013)

Das Problem liegt doch auf der Hand. Ohne Ruckler macht die 7950 ~80.000 ppd und mit Ruckler nur 67.000 ppd.
Dafür verbraucht sie zu viel Strom- da schicke ich sie lieber wieder zuruck.

Mit der 7870 habe ich 56.000 ppd bei weniger Verbrauch und niedrigeren Einstandskosten.
280X sind ja immer noch schlecht verfügbar.


----------



## Knutowskie (17. November 2013)

Das mit dem Sägezahnphänomen kenn ich auch von ner NVidia Karte. Da war der Treiber einfach zu "neu". Wir wissen ja, der neuste is nich immer der beste... Probier doch mal verschiedene durch.


----------



## trucker1963 (17. November 2013)

Hallo !

Mal eine kurze Anfrage an alle. Habe von einem Bekannten eine AMD HD 7970 Ghz Ed. von XFX bekommen. Sie ist leider noch nackt, sprich ohne Kühler . Hat wer noch einen org. Kühler einer 7970 Ghz Ed. günstig abzugeben (oder evtl. auch den DD von XFX ) ,dann könnte ich die Karte noch schön zum folden einspannen.


----------



## Uwe64LE (17. November 2013)

2 Leipziger und ein Markkleeberger ... nice.
Knutowskie, versuche ich mal, mache mir aber wenig Hoffnung, da der Treiber ja nach der erneuten Installation super Ergebnisse brachte.
Aber wer suchet, der findet ...


----------



## mattinator (17. November 2013)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> 2 Leipziger und ein Markkleeberger ... nice.


 Und ein Dresdener, ist ja schließlich auch Sachsen.


----------



## Uwe64LE (17. November 2013)

Sorry, wollte die Landeshauptstadt nicht unterschlagen. Wir drei standen nur so schön untereinander 
Die Sachsen grüßen mal alle Falter, egal wo sie herkommen.
Auf das wir immer Strom, Internetverbindung und WU zum Falten haben.


----------



## Knutowskie (18. November 2013)

Könnte man ja fast ein chapter gründen... 

"70335er saxony chapter - gut gefaltet is auch gebügelt"... 

Ich hab noch ein Kumpel in Wurzen. Seine und auch meine Freundin sind auch dabei. Die Weibers nutzen Ihren PC eh nur, um auf Facebook zu surfen... oder mal auf YT. Da können die auch mal die eine oder andere WU mit knacken.


----------



## Thosch (18. November 2013)

... Wurzen ...    ... kenne ich ... irwie ...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. November 2013)

Thosch schrieb:


> ... Wurzen ...    ... kenne ich ... irwie ...


Kenn ich auch irgendwie


----------



## mattinator (18. November 2013)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Kenn ich auch irgendwie


OT: Knäckebrot (u.Ä.) vielleicht: Startseite — Wurzener Nahrungsmittel GmbH.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. November 2013)

mattinator schrieb:


> OT: Knäckebrot (u.Ä.) vielleicht: Startseite*—*Wurzener Nahrungsmittel GmbH.


Im diesjährigen Motorradurlaub Anfangs September durch den Ort gefahren.


----------



## Uwe64LE (18. November 2013)

mattinator schrieb:


> OT: Knäckebrot (u.Ä.) vielleicht: Startseite*—*Wurzener Nahrungsmittel GmbH.


Ne, da verwechselst du was. Wurzen ist hauptsächlich bekannt für Kekse und Cerealien.
Das (im Osten) bekannte Knäckebrot kommt aus Burg (Sachsen-Anhalt).

Sorry für OT. Aber die Anrainer sollen mal was über die Ossis erfahren


----------



## Thosch (18. November 2013)

Na eigdl. ist Wurzen (u.a.) durch die Flipse und das "Wurzner Extra" bekannt gewesen ...  ... und vllt. auch ein wenig durch Kekse ...  ...


----------



## nfsgame (18. November 2013)

Leipzig... Da bin ich nächste Woche auch...


----------



## Uwe64LE (18. November 2013)

Wehe, dir gefällt es hier nicht. 

@Thosch
Stimmt.


----------



## nfsgame (18. November 2013)

Wird schon - bin eigentlich immer gerne in den neuen Bundesländern .


----------



## Knutowskie (19. November 2013)

mattinator schrieb:


> OT: Knäckebrot (u.Ä.)


 Ja nee Wurzen hat keine Ortsteile namens Knäckebrot


----------



## Thosch (19. November 2013)

@ Knutowskie:  Ääähhmmm ... kann ich bestädigen !   Der wäre mit äusserst neu ...  ...


----------



## mattinator (19. November 2013)

Knutowskie schrieb:


> Ja nee Wurzen hat keine Ortsteile namens Knäckebrot


 Ich hab's ja mitbekommen, habe mich "ein bisschen vertan".

EDIT: Nvidia Geforce-Treiber 331.82 Download: Bessere Performance in Battlefield 4, Crysis 3 und Metro: Last Light, da werde ich mal wieder einen Versuch mit meiner GTX 660 Ti starten.

EDIT2: So'n M..., wieder "das Gleiche in Grün", trotz gleicher Auslastung der GPU die TPF fast verdoppelt. Wieder zurück zum 327.23 und noch glatt um die ersten zwei Frames besch... Das nächste mal kann jemand anders testen. Und wenn NVIDIA mit seinen neuen Treibern die kleinen 600-er GTX noch so sabotiert, eine 700-er "kommt mir nicht in's Haus".


----------



## Bumblebee (20. November 2013)

Nun, matti, ich kann dich da beruhigen... - oder entruhigen??  
Jedenfalls bei den Vorgänger-R331 (also 331.58 und 331.65) war die Situation bei meinen GTX760 // 770 genauso besch...eiden


----------



## mattinator (20. November 2013)

Hatte irgendwo gelesen, dass die compute Leistung der GTX 680 (780) höher sein soll.


----------



## nfsgame (20. November 2013)

Ich experimentiere zur Zeit an zwei Workstations auf der Arbeit herum, wie gut die Idle-Aktivierung des Clients funktioniert. Zur Zeit nur an zwei HP XW4600 mit C2D und zwei mittelmäßigen Quadros und einer Dell 780 mit C2Q und FireGL aus der R600-Gen (also nutzlos). Wenn sich das als praktikabel erweist, dann wäre das eine Option für die i7-basierenden Dual-Sockel-Workstations... Die laufen eh den ganzen Tag und haben zwischendurch immer viel Leerlauf...


----------



## Abductee (24. November 2013)

Ist das eigentlich normal das ich erst mit "advanced" eine (fermi)WU für meine GTX 650 Ti zugewiesen bekomme?
Im Log steht ansonsten nur irgendwas mit Empty work server.

Im übrigen läuft der RC vom neuen Mint richtig gut und viel schneller/flüssiger als der Vorgänger.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (25. November 2013)

*@Abductee*


Unter Linux schon . . .


----------



## mattinator (25. November 2013)

Habe gerade einen komischen Effekt. Beim aktuellen CPU-SMP-Projekt 7520 ist die TPF von vorher um 04:05 auf 9 bis 10 Minuten gestiegen (7 Kerne CPU). Der (Boost-)Takt des i7-3770K ist nach wie vor konstant auf 4.4GHz und es sind auch noch insgesamt 8 Threads (verschiedene Tools), die Auslastung gesamt und durch den CPU- und GPU-Folding-Client wie vorher (in Summe 100%), Temperaturen normal. Habe mal die archivierten Protokolle durchgesehen, das Problem ist erst seit heute, der Fahcore_a4 nicht geändert. Kann es sein, dass ein Projekt derart "defekt" ist ? Wenn das aktuelle GPU-Projekt durch ist, werde ich den Rechner mal rebooten.


----------



## Bumblebee (25. November 2013)

mattinator schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass ein Projekt derart "defekt" ist ?


 
Offenbar ja

Hab übrigens grad eine "Himmel-nochmal-was ist-mit dem-(SR2)Server-los"-Phase hinter mir
Der hat total rumgezikkt - "Timestamp" und ähnliche Fehler; immer so 4-5% gefaltet und danach verabschiedet
Selbstverständlich danach das selbe Projekt (eine 8101) wieder geladen - mit dem selben Effekt

Habe den Rechner offline genommen, geputzt (obwohl nicht nötig), Mem und alles andere durchgecheckt (keine Fehler) und und und

Jetzt scheint er wieder normal zu falten *Holzklopf* - aber ein anderes Projekt


----------



## Amigafan (25. November 2013)

*@mattinator*

Was sagen denn die PPD?


----------



## mattinator (25. November 2013)

Vorher waren es so um die 26 K, jetzt nur noch knapp über 8 K, also voraussichtlich jetzt ca. 5000 Punkte anstelle von vorher ca. 7500 und wesentlich längere Rechenzeit. Der reboot hat nichts gebracht. Hatte zwischenzeitlich auch mal den Avast-Anrtivirus deaktiviert, da gestern ein Programm-Update kam, hat aber auch nichts genutzt.
Na ja, Augen zu und durch. Werde es mal beobachten. Wenn die Projekte zur Regel werden, wird der CPU-Client wohl abgeschaltet, die Umwelt wird's mir hoffentlich danken.


----------



## Bumblebee (25. November 2013)

mattinator schrieb:


> Wenn die Projekte zur Regel werden, wird der CPU-Client wohl abgeschaltet, die Umwelt wird's mir hoffentlich danken.



Ich habe bei allen *NICHT*-i7 die SMP schon länger deaktiviert
Ich verliere dadurch gar nichts, die GPU's können freier durchatmen und der Stromverbrauch sinkt


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (27. November 2013)

So hab auch mal anzufangen zu falten. Wenn auch nur wenige Stunden am Tag. Aber immer hin ^^

Aber wie weiß man wie weit das "gesamt" Projekt ist. Auf der Suche nach "Ps3 und folding@home" habe ich ein Beitrag von 2012 gefunden in dem steht, dass es auf der PS3 eingestellt wurde, da das größte Ziel erreicht sei.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. November 2013)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> So hab auch mal anzufangen zu falten. Wenn auch nur wenige Stunden am Tag. Aber immer hin ^^
> 
> Aber wie weiß man wie weit das "gesamt" Projekt ist. Auf der Suche nach "Ps3 und folding@home" habe ich ein Beitrag von 2012 gefunden in dem steht, dass es auf der PS3 eingestellt wurde, da das größte Ziel erreicht sei.


PS3-Falten wurde vor 1 Jahr eingestellt.

Mit welchem Client faltest du, V6 oder V7?

Der V7 zeigt es auf der rechten Seite an.

Beim V6 entweder die fahlog (im Ordner des Client) anschauen oder per HFM.net (Überwachungstool) überwachen.


----------



## Knutowskie (28. November 2013)

sacht mal, ich hab da ne XBOX stehen, die kann alternative Software vertragen (RGH)... es geht nich um den Sinn, nur um die machbarkeit. Hat schon jemand davon gehört? Ob man auf ner RGH Konsole falten kann?


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (28. November 2013)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> PS3-Falten wurde vor 1 Jahr eingestellt.
> 
> Mit welchem Client faltest du, V6 oder V7?
> 
> ...


 

Falte mit V7 und sehe nirgends eine solche Anzeige. Weder in der Web- noch in der Advanced-Controll


----------



## ProfBoom (28. November 2013)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Aber wie weiß man wie weit das "gesamt" Projekt ist. Auf der Suche nach "Ps3 und folding@home" habe ich ein Beitrag von 2012 gefunden in dem steht, dass es auf der PS3 eingestellt wurde, da das größte Ziel erreicht sei.


 
Willkommen 
Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe, möchtest du nicht wissen, wie weit die Work Unit ist, die dein PC gerade berechnet, sondern das Projekt, zu dem diese Work Unit gehört.

Man kann nicht genau vorhersagen wieviele WUs ein Projekt benötigen wird, daher kann man auch den Fortschritt des Projekts nicht bestimmen. Wenn aber alle WU erzeugt sind und nur noch ausgeliefert werden müssen, kann man sagen, dass der größte Teil geschafft ist.

Ich habe leider den Post dazu nicht mehr gefunden


----------



## Uwe64LE (28. November 2013)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Falte mit V7 und sehe nirgends eine solche Anzeige. Weder in der Web- noch in der Advanced-Controll


Advanced Control ganz groß ziehen.


----------



## nfsgame (28. November 2013)

Werdet ihr gerade SMP-Units los? Bei mir hängt ne P7808 fest... Zwar nur 17k Punkte, aber trotzdem ärgerlich...


18:33:40:WARNING:WU01:FS01:Exception: Failed to send results to work server: Failed to connect to 171.64.65.99:80: Ein Verbindungsversuch ist fehlgeschlagen, da die Gegenstelle nach einer bestimmten Zeitspanne nicht richtig reagiert hat, oder die hergestellte Verbindung war fehlerhaft, da der verbundene Host nicht reagiert hat.


----------



## Bumblebee (28. November 2013)

.. hab ich in letzter Zeit öfter - allerdings mit GPU-Projekten (7811er)


----------



## Amigafan (3. Dezember 2013)

Ärger, oh Ärger . . .         


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Heute hat sich der Rechner mit dem Q9550 verabschiedet , der die ASUS HD7970 Matrix Platinum "antrieb" - die Fehlerursache ist leider noch nicht gefunden.   
Das bedeutet mal eben 140K PPD weniger . . .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Dezember 2013)

Mein Beileid und baldige Ursachenfindung.


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Dezember 2013)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Mein Beileid und baldige Ursachenfindung.



Da sag ich grad das selbe ...


----------



## Amigafan (3. Dezember 2013)

Fehler wohl gefunden . . . 

Es  scheint tatsächlich die ASUS HD7970 Matrix Platinum zu sein (hatte von  Anfang an manchmal kleine Darstellungsfehler, der Händler hatte davon  Kenntnis).

Nu isse wohl hin . . .


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Dezember 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Fehler wohl gefunden . . .
> 
> Es scheint tatsächlich die ASUS HD7970 Matrix Platinum zu sein (hatte von Anfang an manchmal kleine Darstellungsfehler, der Händler hatte davon Kenntnis).
> 
> Nu isse wohl hin . . .



Sch.... ade eigentlich


----------



## Amigafan (5. Dezember 2013)

Habe heute meiner Hardware eine (Zwangs-) Ruhepause gegönnt . . . 

Heute vormittag wurde das neue Stromkabel angeschlossen, nachdem das Alte Probleme gemacht hatte.
Dafür wurde für 4 Stunden der Strom gekappt (angekündigt) - aber jetzt "faltet" sie wieder . . .


----------



## mattinator (5. Dezember 2013)

Hier ist ja ganz schöne Ruhe, bei mir auf dem Rechner auch:


Spoiler



22:03:08:WU02:FS00:Connecting to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80
22:03:11:WARNING:WU02:FS00:Failed to get assignment from 'assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80': 10002: Received short response, expected 272 bytes, got 0
22:03:11:WU02:FS00:Connecting to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:8080
22:03:14:WARNING:WU02:FS00:Failed to get assignment from 'assign-GPU.stanford.edu:8080': 10002: Received short response, expected 272 bytes, got 0
22:03:14:ERROR:WU02:FS00:Exception: Could not get an assignment
22:05:45:WU02:FS00:Connecting to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80
22:05:48:WARNING:WU02:FS00:Failed to get assignment from 'assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80': 10002: Received short response, expected 272 bytes, got 0
22:05:48:WU02:FS00:Connecting to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:8080
22:05:52:WARNING:WU02:FS00:Failed to get assignment from 'assign-GPU.stanford.edu:8080': 10002: Received short response, expected 272 bytes, got 0
22:05:52:ERROR:WU02:FS00:Exception: Could not get an assignment


s.a. hier https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=25352.


----------



## Amigafan (6. Dezember 2013)

Scheint ein Fehler bei Stanford gewesen zu sein - ich hatte bei sämtlichen GPU´s (3) dieselben Probleme


----------



## Brzeczek (8. Dezember 2013)

Wie ist eigentlich die folding@home leistung bei den Radeon 290 X Karten im vergleich zu den geforce Karten?


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Dezember 2013)

Brzeczek schrieb:


> Wie ist eigentlich die folding@home leistung bei den Radeon 290 X Karten im vergleich zu den geforce Karten?



Ich *rechne* mit einer Leistung auf dem Niveau einer GTX780-OC bzw TITAN//GTX780Ti


----------



## Brzeczek (8. Dezember 2013)

Interessant, leider werden vom PCGH keine Benchmark veröffentlicht. 

Ich habe noch in Erinnerung das wegen CUDA nvidia Karten unschlagbar sind. Vll hat sich das zwischenzeitlich geändert. 

Wäre toll wenn jemand seine Erfahrung mit seiner radeon Karte Posten könnte.


----------



## Lubi7 (8. Dezember 2013)

Hi, Leute.....binn nach über einem Jahr wieder mal dabei, da ich von einem core2duo E7400 auf i5-3470 aufgerüstet habe ........das sind ja welten dazwischen und vom Verbrauch auch  ....gibts irgednwo eine aktuelle Liste wo das PPD/W - Verhältniss  für CPUs und GPUs nachzuschauen ist? Überlege noch on ich mir nämlich eine AMD 270X oder GTX 760 hole.

Interessant war auch zu sehen wie einfach das mit dem Falten ist, einfach im Browsefenster meines Firefox .......ist es so ok, oder gibts da noch bessere Lösungen, wo das Faltprogramm zusammen mit dem Starten des PCs beginnt? Den jetzt beginnt das Falten erst wenn ich das Fenster Local Folding@home Web Control aufmache, oder?

danke


----------



## DaN_I (8. Dezember 2013)

@ Brzeczek:
Bei mir falten zwei R9 290 (ohne X) mit - die kommen zusammen so auf ~ 310k PPD, bei einem Takt von 1100 Mhz.
Der Stromverbrauch des gesamten Systems beim falten (GPU only) liegt bei ~ 410 W.


----------



## nfsgame (8. Dezember 2013)

Lubi7 schrieb:


> Hi, Leute.....binn nach über einem Jahr wieder mal dabei, da ich von einem core2duo E7400 auf i5-3470 aufgerüstet habe ........das sind ja welten dazwischen und vom Verbrauch auch  ....gibts irgednwo eine aktuelle Liste wo das PPD/W - Verhältniss  für CPUs und GPUs nachzuschauen ist? Überlege noch on ich mir nämlich eine AMD 270X oder GTX 760 hole.
> 
> Interessant war auch zu sehen wie einfach das mit dem Falten ist, einfach im Browsefenster meines Firefox .......ist es so ok, oder gibts da noch bessere Lösungen, wo das Faltprogramm zusammen mit dem Starten des PCs beginnt? Den jetzt beginnt das Falten erst wenn ich das Fenster Local Folding@home Web Control aufmache, oder?
> 
> danke


 
foldingstats.eu


----------



## Brzeczek (8. Dezember 2013)

DaN_I schrieb:


> @ Brzeczek:
> Bei mir falten zwei R9 290 (ohne X) mit - die kommen zusammen so auf ~ 310k PPD, bei einem Takt von 1100 Mhz.
> Der Stromverbrauch des gesamten Systems beim falten (GPU only) liegt bei ~ 410 W.



Ok Danke. Wie viel würde z.b eine geforce 770ti schaffen?


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Dezember 2013)

Brzeczek schrieb:


> Ok Danke. Wie viel würde z.b eine geforce 770ti schaffen?



Das sind so ca. 90 - 95kPPD für die *NICHT* Ti
 Ich vermute, dass die Ti dann so in der Gegend einer R9 280X-OC ist - also so 110 kPPD


----------



## Brzeczek (8. Dezember 2013)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Das sind so ca. 90 - 95kPPD für die NICHT Ti
> Ich vermute, dass die Ti dann so in der Gegend einer R9 280X-OC ist - also so 110 kPPD



Wow hätte nicht gedacht das AMD in dem bereich aufgeholt hat. Weiß jemand wo dran das liegt? Zu Zeiten 470GTX waren die AMD Karten weit abgeschlagen...


----------



## Lubi7 (8. Dezember 2013)

Hab ich das jetzt richtig verstanden, eine gute GraKa schafft ca. 100 000 -160 0000 PPD und mein i5-3470 so um die 8 000 PPD ?!?!?!?!!!!! 
Dann kann man ja das Falten mit CPU ja knicken oder? Aber andererseits die 8 000 PPD kosten mich ca. 8Watt mehr Verbrauch, 41 Watt statt 34 Watt, da ziehen GraKas aber auch deutlich mehr. Deswegen w#ren ja PPD/W intersessant und das kann ich bei Folding@Home Stats und PPD vergleich irgendwie nicht finden.


----------



## nfsgame (8. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe mal meinen faltenden HTPC ausgemustert gerade (gegen nen 2500K...) - sehr interessant, was sich in knapp über nem Jahr Dauerbetrieb im Wohnzimmer so ansammelt ...


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Dezember 2013)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ich habe mal meinen faltenden HTPC ausgemustert gerade (gegen nen 2500K...) - sehr interessant, was sich in knapp über nem Jahr Dauerbetrieb im Wohnzimmer so ansammelt ...



.. dafür blieb das Wohnzimmer staubfrei


----------



## Amigafan (9. Dezember 2013)

Brzeczek schrieb:


> Wow hätte nicht gedacht das AMD in dem bereich aufgeholt hat. Weiß jemand wo dran das liegt? Zu Zeiten 470GTX waren die AMD Karten weit abgeschlagen...



Ganz einfach - der neue GPU-Core (Core17) läuft unter OpenCL und nicht unter Cuda (derselbe Core für beide GPU´s)  - und schon sieht die ganze Sache wesentlich ausgeglichener aus.

Allerdings - Falten kann man mit Radeon-GPU´s nur unter Windows - mit nVidia-GPU´s funktioniert das Ganze auch unter Linux


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Dezember 2013)

Langsam lohnt sich das BigWU-Falten echt nicht mehr: um das zu erfalten was ein Dual-CPU-System bringt, reicht schon zwei leistungsstarke Grakka und selbst dann ist man noch einiges unter den Amschaffungskosten eines Servers.
Auch der Minderverbrauch des Servers wird sich nie und nimmer rechnen.

Ich frag mich ob das irgendwan in naher Zukunft wieder eine Punktekorektur nach sich ziehen wird, den so werden immer weniger SMP im speziellen BigWU gefaltet und wir wissen ja alle das GPUs nicht so komplexe WUs wie die CPU falten können.


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Dezember 2013)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> ... Ich frag mich ob das irgendwann in naher Zukunft wieder eine Punktekorrektur nach sich ziehen wird, denn so werden immer weniger SMP im speziellen BigWU gefaltet und wir wissen ja alle das GPUs nicht so komplexe WUs wie die CPU falten können.



Den Überlegungen kann ich mich sehr anschliessen 

Keiner meiner Server erfaltet mehr als eine GTX780 bzw. zwei GTX760 zusammen


----------



## Amigafan (9. Dezember 2013)

*@A.Meier-PS3 und Bumblebee*

Es "lohnt" sich z. Zt vielleicht noch ein Server auf 269xer-Basis - wenn man PPD und Verbrauch gegenüberstellt - alles Andere läßt sich mittlerweile sehr gut mit GPU´s "bedienen".
Das "klitzekleine"  Problem dabei: die Anschaffungskosten eines solchen Servers 

Allerdings - keiner weiß mit Sicherheit, wie sich die Nutzung von Servern bzw. GPU´s weiterentwickelt.
Laut Aussage von Proteneer (Core17-Entwickler bzw. Programmierer) sind auch Big-WU´s mit mehr als 1 Mio. Atomen auf GPU´s problemlos lauffähig - also lassen wir uns mal überraschen . . .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Dezember 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Laut Aussage von Proteneer (Core17-Entwickler bzw. Programmierer) sind auch Big-WU´s mit mehr als 1 Mio. Atomen auf GPU´s problemlos lauffähig


 Also wen das kommen sollte, werd ich meinem Server 2-4 Grakka's spendieren und ihn zum Hauptsystem machen.


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Dezember 2013)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Allerdings - keiner weiß mit Sicherheit, wie sich die Nutzung von Servern bzw. GPU´s weiterentwickelt.
> Laut Aussage von Proteneer (Core17-Entwickler bzw. Programmierer) sind auch Big-WU´s mit mehr als 1 Mio. Atomen auf GPU´s problemlos lauffähig - also lassen wir uns mal überraschen . . .






A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Also wen das kommen sollte, werd ich meinem Server 2-4 Grakka's spendieren und ihn zum Hauptsystem machen.



Jupp, schaun wir mal was noch so kommt
Gerade der SR2-Server könnte gut mit Multi-GPU 

 Man stelle sich das mal vor... 3 GPU's mit je 130 kPPD *träum*


----------



## picar81_4711 (10. Dezember 2013)

*Naja, ein wenig muss ich Euch schon ausbremsen:* Mein 2687W schafft ausser einer P8101(ca.300PPD), also P8102 bis P8105, so ca. 420-460PPD bei 440W. Da kommt eine/mehrere Grafikkarte/n (noch) nicht hin.
Ja, der Anschaffungspreis ist hoch, ich weiß! Aber wir sind ja im PCGH-Extreme-Forum, dadurch werden die Umstände gemildert
*Und: *Ein Serverprozessor hält meines Wissens länger als eine Grafikkarte.....


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Dezember 2013)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> *Naja, ein wenig muss ich Euch schon ausbremsen:* Mein 2687W schafft ausser einer P8101(ca.300*k*PPD), also P8102 bis P8105, so ca. 420-460*k*PPD bei 440W. Da kommt eine/mehrere Grafikkarte/n (noch) nicht hin.
> Ja, der Anschaffungspreis ist hoch, ich weiß! Aber wir sind ja im PCGH-Extreme-Forum, dadurch werden die Umstände gemildert
> *Und: *Ein Serverprozessor hält meines Wissens länger als eine Grafikkarte.....



... Spielverderber ... 

So, und nun noch ernsthaft...

Eigentlich hast du natürlich recht aber wie du selber schon angefügt hast - der *Anschaffungspreis* ist enorm

Ich nehme mal meine Schweizer Preise und vergleiche:

2 x 2687W für ca. 440 kPPD = 2 x 1800.- = 3600.-
4 x GTX770 für ca. 380 kPPD = 4 x 325.- = 1300.-
3 x GTX780 für ca. 390 kPPD = 3 x 485.- = 1455.-

Oder anders herum
Für den Anschaffungspreis der beiden 2687W bekomme ich:

- rund 11 GTX770 die für ca. 1'045'000 PPD gut sind
- gut 7 GTX780 die rund  910'000 PPD erreichen

Natürlich, der *Stromverbrauch* wäre tatsächlich heftig höher

Auf der anderen Seite komme ich (als Beispiel) mit einem IVI-Bridge plus 2 GTX770 bei 365W-Verbrauch auf ca. 200 kPPD

... und was lernen wir nun daraus 
Egal wie man es dreht - viele PPD kosten viel Geld


----------



## Schmicki (11. Dezember 2013)

Was lernen wir daraus? Die Grafikkarten sind einsteigerfreundlicher. Es gibt dadurch einfach mehr potentielle Falter. Die Freaks bleiben bei Servern und der Normalo lässt die Graka glühen.


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Dezember 2013)

Schmicki schrieb:


> Was lernen wir daraus? Die Grafikkarten sind einsteigerfreundlicher. Es gibt dadurch einfach mehr potentielle Falter. Die Freaks bleiben bei Servern und der Normalo lässt die Graka glühen.



Und was bin ich dann?? - ein Normalo-Freak; also ein Neak??
Oder nennt sich das Formalo??

.... immer diese Fragen ... 

Und ja, es ist definitv so, dass GraKa und (vor allem früher) CPU die "Einstiegsdroge" sind
Nicht zu vergessen ist auch noch, dass die eigentliche Idee hinter dem Folding ja die sinnvolle Nutzung der IDLE-Zeiten betrifft


----------



## Schmicki (11. Dezember 2013)

Du bist unser Uberbumble! Man könnte dich schon als faltverrückt bezeichnen. Dein Einsatz an Zeit und Geld ist Wahnsinn!
Natürlich im positiven Sinne!


----------



## acer86 (11. Dezember 2013)

Gibt es eigentlich schon GTX780Ti Falter hier? mit ihren 2880 Cuda Kernen dürfte die noch mal um einiges schneller sein als die "Normale" GTX780, Leider ist sie noch etwas teuer und die GHZ Edition kaum zu bekommen und noch teurer aber es könnte zumindest langsame Server vom PPD/Watt Thron stoßen.


----------



## PrincePaul (12. Dezember 2013)

Hilfe 

Kann sich das mal bitte jemand angucken, ich hab schon gegoogelt und hier bisschen rumgeguckt, bin aber ehrlichgesagt etwas ratlos:


Spoiler





```
******************************* Date: 2013-12-11 *******************************
17:05:38:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 1760000 out of 2000000 steps  (88%)
17:39:52:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 1780000 out of 2000000 steps  (89%)
18:14:04:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 1800000 out of 2000000 steps  (90%)
18:48:14:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 1820000 out of 2000000 steps  (91%)
19:22:27:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 1840000 out of 2000000 steps  (92%)
19:56:38:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 1860000 out of 2000000 steps  (93%)
20:30:49:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 1880000 out of 2000000 steps  (94%)
21:04:55:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 1900000 out of 2000000 steps  (95%)
21:39:04:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 1920000 out of 2000000 steps  (96%)
22:13:15:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 1940000 out of 2000000 steps  (97%)
22:47:30:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 1960000 out of 2000000 steps  (98%)
22:47:30:WU00:FS00:Connecting to assign3.stanford.edu:8080
22:47:31:WU00:FS00:News: Welcome to Folding@Home
22:47:31:WU00:FS00:Assigned to work server 128.143.231.202
22:47:31:WU00:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: RUNNING cpu:2 from 128.143.231.202
22:47:31:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 128.143.231.202:8080
22:47:32:WU00:FS00:Downloading 3.67MiB
22:47:35:WU00:FS00:Download complete
22:47:35:WU00:FS00:Received Unit: id:00 state:DOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:8571 run:1 clone:0 gen:139 core:0xa3 unit:0x000004aa0a3b1e59522883c50505ee68
******************************* Date: 2013-12-11 *******************************
23:21:40:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 1980000 out of 2000000 steps  (99%)
23:55:50:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 2000000 out of 2000000 steps  (100%)
23:55:50:WU01:FS00:0xa4:DynamicWrapper: Finished Work Unit: sleep=10000
23:56:00:WU01:FS00:0xa4:
23:56:00:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Finished Work Unit:
23:56:00:WU01:FS00:0xa4:- Reading up to 3558984 from "01/wudata_01.trr": Read 3558984
23:56:01:WU01:FS00:0xa4:trr file hash check passed.
23:56:01:WU01:FS00:0xa4:- Reading up to 530776 from "01/wudata_01.xtc": Read 530776
23:56:01:WU01:FS00:0xa4:xtc file hash check passed.
23:56:01:WU01:FS00:0xa4:edr file hash check passed.
23:56:01:WU01:FS00:0xa4:logfile size: 77652
23:56:01:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Leaving Run
23:56:04:WU01:FS00:0xa4:- Writing 4175336 bytes of core data to disk...
23:56:07:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Done: 4174824 -> 3925819 (compressed to 94.0 percent)
23:56:07:WU01:FS00:0xa4:  ... Done.
23:57:49:WU01:FS00:0xa4:- Shutting down core
23:57:49:WU01:FS00:0xa4:
23:57:49:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
23:57:56:WU01:FS00:FahCore returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
23:57:56:WU01:FS00:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:10450 run:29 clone:0 gen:239 core:0xa4 unit:0x00000c940a3b1e7550a539ded0abca35
23:57:56:WU01:FS00:Uploading 3.74MiB to 171.64.65.81
23:57:56:WU00:FS00:Starting
23:57:56:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.81:8080
23:57:56:WU00:FS00:Running FahCore: /usr/bin/FAHCoreWrapper /var/lib/fahclient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Linux/x86/Core_a3.fah/FahCore_a3 -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 703 -lifeline 1966 -checkpoint 30 -noassembly -np 2
23:57:56:WU00:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 4140
23:57:56:WU00:FS00:Core PID:4144
23:57:56:WU00:FS00:FahCore 0xa3 started
23:57:56:WARNING:WU00:FS00:FahCore returned: FAILED_3 (255 = 0xff)
23:57:57:WU00:FS00:Starting
23:57:57:WU00:FS00:Running FahCore: /usr/bin/FAHCoreWrapper /var/lib/fahclient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Linux/x86/Core_a3.fah/FahCore_a3 -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 703 -lifeline 1966 -checkpoint 30 -noassembly -np 2
```

Das geht dann immer so weiter

das hier ist das letzte im Log:

```
00:16:28:WARNING:WU00:FS00:FahCore returned: FAILED_3 (255 = 0xff)
00:16:28:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Too many errors, failing
00:16:28:WU00:FS00:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:FAILED project:8583 run:1 clone:4 gen:133 core:0xa3 unit:0x000004e10a3b1e5952288a0f1b572681
00:16:28:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 128.143.231.202:8080
00:16:28:WU00:FS00:Server responded WORK_QUIT (404)
00:16:28:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Server did not like results, dumping
00:16:29:WU00:FS00:Cleaning up
```




Ich habe den PC schon mehrmals neugestartet, die neuste Client version ist auch drauf (7.3.6) und den Foldingslot hab ich auch nochmal komplett rausgenommen und neu eingestellt.
Wobei sich das einstellen eigentlich nur darauf bezieht die CPU Kerne auf 2 zu stellen - aktuell sind keine Extra Slot Options gesetzt.

Gefoldet wird auf nem AMD Athlon 64 X2 4200+


Hat da jemand einen Tip?
Danke schonmal im Voraus.


----------



## picar81_4711 (13. Dezember 2013)

PrincePaul schrieb:


> Hilfe
> 
> Kann sich das mal bitte jemand angucken, ich hab schon gegoogelt und hier bisschen rumgeguckt, bin aber ehrlichgesagt etwas ratlos:
> 
> ...


Ich hab nur das hier gefunden: *FF is a generic segfault return code.  This has many possible causes,  but the first thing to check for is overclocking/overheating or a  hardware failure in the memory subsystem. 

*


----------



## PrincePaul (14. Dezember 2013)

Mhh, also Kühl ist alles und OC ist auch bei keiner Komponente angewendet....
Ram könnt ich natürlich mal überprüfen.

Danke schonmal.


----------



## PrincePaul (16. Dezember 2013)

Also Memtest hat keine Fehler gefunden, ich habe jetzt einmal die Grafikkarte gewechselt und eine WU konnte er jetzt schon ohne Fehler abschließen.

Finde ich ehrlich gesagt etwas seltsam, da ja auf dem CPU gefaltet wird, aber ok, erstmal abwarten...


----------



## wolf7 (16. Dezember 2013)

arg, also so einen Fehler hatte ich ja noch nie. An Freitag hat mein Rechner einfach so die Internetverbindung verloren. Aber am Router, ISP hats definitiv nicht gelegen. Aufgrund dessen durfte der Rechner das ganze Wochenende Pause machen... so ein Mist eh. Ich dachte, das Teil sei wenigstens eingefroren oder so, aber dass es nur an der dummen Internet Verbindung gelegen haben soll.


----------



## ProfBoom (16. Dezember 2013)

Ansonsten auch mal Prime95' Blend-Test laufen lassen.
Der hat bei mir noch Fehler gefunden, während Memtest durchlief.


----------



## PrincePaul (16. Dezember 2013)

läuft auf Linux 
Erstmal schaun wie es morgen aussieht und was die WU macht

Edit: hat nicht funktioniert.... nur die erste WU lief durch 



Spoiler





```
01:49:02:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 245000 out of 250000 steps  (98%)
01:49:03:WU00:FS00:Connecting to assign3.stanford.edu:8080
01:49:04:WU00:FS00:News: Welcome to Folding@Home
01:49:04:WU00:FS00:Assigned to work server 128.143.231.202
01:49:04:WU00:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: RUNNING cpu:2 from 128.143.231.202
01:49:04:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 128.143.231.202:8080
01:49:05:WU00:FS00:Downloading 3.67MiB
01:49:09:WU00:FS00:Download complete
01:49:09:WU00:FS00:Received Unit: id:00 state:DOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:8570 run:1 clone:0 gen:142 core:0xa3 unit:0x000004f80a3b1e59522883bb17d5c7c3
01:57:58:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 247500 out of 250000 steps  (99%)
02:06:51:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 250000 out of 250000 steps  (100%)
02:06:52:WU01:FS00:0xa4:DynamicWrapper: Finished Work Unit: sleep=10000
02:07:02:WU01:FS00:0xa4:
02:07:02:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Finished Work Unit:
02:07:02:WU01:FS00:0xa4:- Reading up to 811800 from "01/wudata_01.trr": Read 811800
02:07:02:WU01:FS00:0xa4:trr file hash check passed.
02:07:02:WU01:FS00:0xa4:- Reading up to 746292 from "01/wudata_01.xtc": Read 746292
02:07:02:WU01:FS00:0xa4:xtc file hash check passed.
02:07:02:WU01:FS00:0xa4:edr file hash check passed.
02:07:02:WU01:FS00:0xa4:logfile size: 24161
02:07:02:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Leaving Run
02:07:06:WU01:FS00:0xa4:- Writing 1584741 bytes of core data to disk...
02:07:08:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Done: 1584229 -> 1538325 (compressed to 97.1 percent)
02:07:08:WU01:FS00:0xa4:  ... Done.
02:08:46:WU01:FS00:0xa4:- Shutting down core
02:08:46:WU01:FS00:0xa4:
02:08:46:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
02:09:00:WU01:FS00:FahCore returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
02:09:00:WU01:FS00:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:9004 run:96 clone:36 gen:6 core:0xa4 unit:0x00000006664f2de45265b6088e093498
02:09:00:WU01:FS00:Uploading 1.47MiB to 171.64.65.124
02:09:00:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.124:8080
02:09:00:WU00:FS00:Starting
02:09:00:WU00:FS00:Running FahCore: /usr/bin/FAHCoreWrapper /var/lib/fahclient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Linux/x86/Core_a3.fah/FahCore_a3 -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 703 -lifeline 1973 -checkpoint 30 -np 2
02:09:00:WU00:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 3726
02:09:00:WU00:FS00:Core PID:3730
02:09:00:WU00:FS00:FahCore 0xa3 started
02:09:00:WARNING:WU00:FS00:FahCore returned: FAILED_3 (255 = 0xff)
02:09:00:WU00:FS00:Starting
02:09:00:WU00:FS00:Running FahCore: /usr/bin/FAHCoreWrapper /var/lib/fahclient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Linux/x86/Core_a3.fah/FahCore_a3 -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 703 -lifeline 1973 -checkpoint 30 -np 2
02:09:00:WU00:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 3733
02:09:00:WU00:FS00:Core PID:3737
02:09:00:WU00:FS00:FahCore 0xa3 started
02:09:01:WARNING:WU00:FS00:FahCore returned: FAILED_3 (255 = 0xff)
02:09:03:WU01:FS00:Upload complete
02:09:03:WU01:FS00:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
02:09:03:WU01:FS00:Final credit estimate, 648.00 points
02:09:03:WU01:FS00:Cleaning up
02:10:01:WU00:FS00:Starting
02:10:01:WU00:FS00:Running FahCore: /usr/bin/FAHCoreWrapper /var/lib/fahclient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Linux/x86/Core_a3.fah/FahCore_a3 -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 703 -lifeline 1973 -checkpoint 30 -np 2
02:10:01:WU00:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 3740
02:10:01:WU00:FS00:Core PID:3744
02:10:01:WU00:FS00:FahCore 0xa3 started
02:10:01:WARNING:WU00:FS00:FahCore returned: FAILED_3 (255 = 0xff)
02:11:01:WU00:FS00:Starting
02:11:01:WU00:FS00:Running FahCore: /usr/bin/FAHCoreWrapper /var/lib/fahclient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Linux/x86/Core_a3.fah/FahCore_a3 -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 703 -lifeline 1973 -checkpoint 30 -np 2
02:11:01:WU00:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 3747
02:11:01:WU00:FS00:Core PID:3751
02:11:01:WU00:FS00:FahCore 0xa3 started
02:11:01:WARNING:WU00:FS00:FahCore returned: FAILED_3 (255 = 0xff)
02:12:01:WU00:FS00:Starting
02:12:01:WU00:FS00:Running FahCore: /usr/bin/FAHCoreWrapper /var/lib/fahclient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Linux/x86/Core_a3.fah/FahCore_a3 -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 703 -lifeline 1973 -checkpoint 30 -np 2
02:12:01:WU00:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 3754
02:12:01:WU00:FS00:Core PID:3758
02:12:01:WU00:FS00:FahCore 0xa3 started
02:12:01:WARNING:WU00:FS00:FahCore returned: FAILED_3 (255 = 0xff)
02:12:01:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Too many errors, failing
02:12:01:WU00:FS00:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:FAILED project:8570 run:1 clone:0 gen:142 core:0xa3 unit:0x000004f80a3b1e59522883bb17d5c7c3
02:12:01:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 128.143.231.202:8080
02:12:01:WU01:FS00:Connecting to assign3.stanford.edu:8080
02:12:02:WU00:FS00:Server responded WORK_QUIT (404)
02:12:02:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Server did not like results, dumping
02:12:02:WU00:FS00:Cleaning up
02:12:02:WU01:FS00:News: Welcome to Folding@Home
02:12:02:WU01:FS00:Assigned to work server 128.143.231.202
02:12:02:WU01:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: READY cpu:2 from 128.143.231.202
02:12:02:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 128.143.231.202:8080
02:12:04:WU01:FS00:Downloading 3.67MiB
02:12:07:WU01:FS00:Download complete
02:12:07:WU01:FS00:Received Unit: id:01 state:DOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:8579 run:1 clone:5 gen:145 core:0xa3 unit:0x000004f80a3b1e59522888b7f84b2f2a
02:12:07:WU01:FS00:Starting
02:12:07:WU01:FS00:Running FahCore: /usr/bin/FAHCoreWrapper /var/lib/fahclient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Linux/x86/Core_a3.fah/FahCore_a3 -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 703 -lifeline 1973 -checkpoint 30 -np 2
02:12:07:WU01:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 3761
02:12:07:WU01:FS00:Core PID:3765
02:12:07:WU01:FS00:FahCore 0xa3 started
02:12:08:WARNING:WU01:FS00:FahCore returned: FAILED_3 (255 = 0xff)
02:12:08:WU01:FS00:Starting
02:12:08:WU01:FS00:Running FahCore: /usr/bin/FAHCoreWrapper /var/lib/fahclient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Linux/x86/Core_a3.fah/FahCore_a3 -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 703 -lifeline 1973 -checkpoint 30 -np 2
02:12:08:WU01:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 3768
02:12:08:WU01:FS00:Core PID:3772
02:12:08:WU01:FS00:FahCore 0xa3 started
02:12:08:WARNING:WU01:FS00:FahCore returned: FAILED_3 (255 = 0xff)
02:13:08:WU01:FS00:Starting
02:13:08:WU01:FS00:Running FahCore: /usr/bin/FAHCoreWrapper /var/lib/fahclient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Linux/x86/Core_a3.fah/FahCore_a3 -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 703 -lifeline 1973 -checkpoint 30 -np 2
02:13:08:WU01:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 3775
02:13:08:WU01:FS00:Core PID:3779
02:13:08:WU01:FS00:FahCore 0xa3 started
02:13:09:WARNING:WU01:FS00:FahCore returned: FAILED_3 (255 = 0xff)
02:14:08:WU01:FS00:Starting
02:14:08:WU01:FS00:Running FahCore: /usr/bin/FAHCoreWrapper /var/lib/fahclient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Linux/x86/Core_a3.fah/FahCore_a3 -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 703 -lifeline 1973 -checkpoint 30 -np 2
02:14:08:WU01:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 3782
02:14:08:WU01:FS00:Core PID:3786
02:14:08:WU01:FS00:FahCore 0xa3 started
02:14:09:WARNING:WU01:FS00:FahCore returned: FAILED_3 (255 = 0xff)
02:15:08:WU01:FS00:Starting
02:15:08:WU01:FS00:Running FahCore: /usr/bin/FAHCoreWrapper /var/lib/fahclient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Linux/x86/Core_a3.fah/FahCore_a3 -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 703 -lifeline 1973 -checkpoint 30 -np 2
02:15:08:WU01:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 3789
02:15:08:WU01:FS00:Core PID:3793
02:15:08:WU01:FS00:FahCore 0xa3 started
02:15:09:WARNING:WU01:FS00:FahCore returned: FAILED_3 (255 = 0xff)
02:15:09:WARNING:WU01:FS00:Too many errors, failing
02:15:09:WU01:FS00:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:FAILED project:8579 run:1 clone:5 gen:145 core:0xa3 unit:0x000004f80a3b1e59522888b7f84b2f2a
02:15:09:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 128.143.231.202:8080
02:15:09:WU00:FS00:Connecting to assign3.stanford.edu:8080
02:15:09:WU01:FS00:Server responded WORK_QUIT (404)
02:15:09:WARNING:WU01:FS00:Server did not like results, dumping
02:15:09:WU01:FS00:Cleaning up
02:15:10:WU00:FS00:News: Welcome to Folding@Home
02:15:10:WU00:FS00:Assigned to work server 128.143.231.202
02:15:10:WU00:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: READY cpu:2 from 128.143.231.202
02:15:10:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 128.143.231.202:8080
02:15:12:WU00:FS00:Downloading 3.67MiB
02:15:14:WU00:FS00:Download complete
02:15:14:WU00:FS00:Received Unit: id:00 state:DOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:8566 run:1 clone:1 gen:149 core:0xa3 unit:0x000005150a3b1e595227886c1437c595
02:15:14:WU00:FS00:Starting
02:15:14:WU00:FS00:Running FahCore: /usr/bin/FAHCoreWrapper /var/lib/fahclient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Linux/x86/Core_a3.fah/FahCore_a3 -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 703 -lifeline 1973 -checkpoint 30 -np 2
02:15:14:WU00:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 3796
02:15:14:WU00:FS00:Core PID:3800
02:15:14:WU00:FS00:FahCore 0xa3 started
02:15:14:WARNING:WU00:FS00:FahCore returned: FAILED_3 (255 = 0xff)
02:15:15:WU00:FS00:Starting
02:15:15:WU00:FS00:Running FahCore: /usr/bin/FAHCoreWrapper /var/lib/fahclient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Linux/x86/Core_a3.fah/FahCore_a3 -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 703 -lifeline 1973 -checkpoint 30 -np 2
02:15:15:WU00:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 3803
02:15:15:WU00:FS00:Core PID:3807
02:15:15:WU00:FS00:FahCore 0xa3 started
02:15:15:WARNING:WU00:FS00:FahCore returned: FAILED_3 (255 = 0xff)
02:16:15:WU00:FS00:Starting
02:16:15:WU00:FS00:Running FahCore: /usr/bin/FAHCoreWrapper /var/lib/fahclient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Linux/x86/Core_a3.fah/FahCore_a3 -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 703 -lifeline 1973 -checkpoint 30 -np 2
02:16:15:WU00:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 3810
02:16:15:WU00:FS00:Core PID:3814
02:16:15:WU00:FS00:FahCore 0xa3 started
02:16:15:WARNING:WU00:FS00:FahCore returned: FAILED_3 (255 = 0xff)
02:17:15:WU00:FS00:Starting
02:17:15:WU00:FS00:Running FahCore: /usr/bin/FAHCoreWrapper /var/lib/fahclient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Linux/x86/Core_a3.fah/FahCore_a3 -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 703 -lifeline 1973 -checkpoint 30 -np 2
02:17:15:WU00:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 3820
02:17:15:WU00:FS00:Core PID:3824
02:17:15:WU00:FS00:FahCore 0xa3 started
02:17:15:WARNING:WU00:FS00:FahCore returned: FAILED_3 (255 = 0xff)
02:18:15:WU00:FS00:Starting
02:18:15:WU00:FS00:Running FahCore: /usr/bin/FAHCoreWrapper /var/lib/fahclient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Linux/x86/Core_a3.fah/FahCore_a3 -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 703 -lifeline 1973 -checkpoint 30 -np 2
02:18:15:WU00:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 3827
02:18:15:WU00:FS00:Core PID:3831
02:18:15:WU00:FS00:FahCore 0xa3 started
02:18:15:WARNING:WU00:FS00:FahCore returned: FAILED_3 (255 = 0xff)
02:18:15:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Too many errors, failing
02:18:15:WU00:FS00:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:FAILED project:8566 run:1 clone:1 gen:149 core:0xa3 unit:0x000005150a3b1e595227886c1437c595
02:18:16:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 128.143.231.202:8080
02:18:16:WU01:FS00:Connecting to assign3.stanford.edu:8080
02:18:16:WU00:FS00:Server responded WORK_QUIT (404)
02:18:16:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Server did not like results, dumping
02:18:16:WU00:FS00:Cleaning up
02:18:17:WU01:FS00:News: Welcome to Folding@Home
02:18:17:WU01:FS00:Assigned to work server 128.143.231.202
02:18:17:WU01:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: READY cpu:2 from 128.143.231.202
02:18:17:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 128.143.231.202:8080
02:18:18:WU01:FS00:Downloading 3.67MiB
02:18:22:WU01:FS00:Download complete
02:18:22:WU01:FS00:Received Unit: id:01 state:DOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:8575 run:1 clone:0 gen:149 core:0xa3 unit:0x000005360a3b1e59522885a567bbf235
02:18:22:WU01:FS00:Starting
02:18:22:WU01:FS00:Running FahCore: /usr/bin/FAHCoreWrapper /var/lib/fahclient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Linux/x86/Core_a3.fah/FahCore_a3 -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 703 -lifeline 1973 -checkpoint 30 -np 2
02:18:22:WU01:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 3834
02:18:22:WU01:FS00:Core PID:3838
02:18:22:WU01:FS00:FahCore 0xa3 started
02:18:22:WARNING:WU01:FS00:FahCore returned: FAILED_3 (255 = 0xff)
02:18:23:WU01:FS00:Starting
02:18:23:WU01:FS00:Running FahCore: /usr/bin/FAHCoreWrapper /var/lib/fahclient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Linux/x86/Core_a3.fah/FahCore_a3 -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 703 -lifeline 1973 -checkpoint 30 -np 2
02:18:23:WU01:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 3841
02:18:23:WU01:FS00:Core PID:3845
02:18:23:WU01:FS00:FahCore 0xa3 started
02:18:23:WARNING:WU01:FS00:FahCore returned: FAILED_3 (255 = 0xff)
******************************* Date: 2013-12-17 *******************************
02:19:23:WU01:FS00:Starting
02:19:23:WU01:FS00:Running FahCore: /usr/bin/FAHCoreWrapper /var/lib/fahclient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Linux/x86/Core_a3.fah/FahCore_a3 -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 703 -lifeline 1973 -checkpoint 30 -np 2
02:19:23:WU01:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 3848
02:19:23:WU01:FS00:Core PID:3852
02:19:23:WU01:FS00:FahCore 0xa3 started
02:19:23:WARNING:WU01:FS00:FahCore returned: FAILED_3 (255 = 0xff)
02:20:23:WU01:FS00:Starting
02:20:23:WU01:FS00:Running FahCore: /usr/bin/FAHCoreWrapper /var/lib/fahclient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Linux/x86/Core_a3.fah/FahCore_a3 -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 703 -lifeline 1973 -checkpoint 30 -np 2
02:20:23:WU01:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 3855
02:20:23:WU01:FS00:Core PID:3859
02:20:23:WU01:FS00:FahCore 0xa3 started
02:20:23:WARNING:WU01:FS00:FahCore returned: FAILED_3 (255 = 0xff)
02:21:23:WU01:FS00:Starting
02:21:23:WU01:FS00:Running FahCore: /usr/bin/FAHCoreWrapper /var/lib/fahclient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Linux/x86/Core_a3.fah/FahCore_a3 -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 703 -lifeline 1973 -checkpoint 30 -np 2
02:21:23:WU01:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 3862
02:21:23:WU01:FS00:Core PID:3866
02:21:23:WU01:FS00:FahCore 0xa3 started
02:21:23:WARNING:WU01:FS00:FahCore returned: FAILED_3 (255 = 0xff)
02:21:23:WARNING:WU01:FS00:Too many errors, failing
02:21:24:WU01:FS00:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:FAILED project:8575 run:1 clone:0 gen:149 core:0xa3 unit:0x000005360a3b1e59522885a567bbf235
02:21:24:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 128.143.231.202:8080
02:21:24:WU00:FS00:Connecting to assign3.stanford.edu:8080
02:21:24:WU01:FS00:Server responded WORK_QUIT (404)
02:21:24:WARNING:WU01:FS00:Server did not like results, dumping
02:21:24:WU01:FS00:Cleaning up
02:21:25:WU00:FS00:News: Welcome to Folding@Home
02:21:25:WU00:FS00:Assigned to work server 128.143.231.202
02:21:25:WU00:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: READY cpu:2 from 128.143.231.202
02:21:25:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 128.143.231.202:8080
02:21:27:WU00:FS00:Downloading 3.64MiB
02:21:30:WU00:FS00:Download complete
02:21:30:WU00:FS00:Received Unit: id:00 state:DOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:6098 run:7 clone:93 gen:308 core:0xa3 unit:0x000001d30a3b1e594e91df678f46bc22
02:21:30:WU00:FS00:Starting
02:21:30:WU00:FS00:Running FahCore: /usr/bin/FAHCoreWrapper /var/lib/fahclient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Linux/x86/Core_a3.fah/FahCore_a3 -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 703 -lifeline 1973 -checkpoint 30 -np 2
02:21:30:WU00:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 3869
02:21:30:WU00:FS00:Core PID:3873
02:21:30:WU00:FS00:FahCore 0xa3 started
02:21:30:WARNING:WU00:FS00:FahCore returned: FAILED_3 (255 = 0xff)
02:21:31:WU00:FS00:Starting
02:21:31:WU00:FS00:Running FahCore: /usr/bin/FAHCoreWrapper /var/lib/fahclient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Linux/x86/Core_a3.fah/FahCore_a3 -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 703 -lifeline 1973 -checkpoint 30 -np 2
02:21:31:WU00:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 3876
02:21:31:WU00:FS00:Core PID:3880
02:21:31:WU00:FS00:FahCore 0xa3 started
02:21:31:WARNING:WU00:FS00:FahCore returned: FAILED_3 (255 = 0xff)
02:22:31:WU00:FS00:Starting
02:22:31:WU00:FS00:Running FahCore: /usr/bin/FAHCoreWrapper /var/lib/fahclient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Linux/x86/Core_a3.fah/FahCore_a3 -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 703 -lifeline 1973 -checkpoint 30 -np 2
02:22:31:WU00:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 3884
02:22:31:WU00:FS00:Core PID:3888
02:22:31:WU00:FS00:FahCore 0xa3 started
02:22:31:WARNING:WU00:FS00:FahCore returned: FAILED_3 (255 = 0xff)
02:23:31:WU00:FS00:Starting
02:23:31:WU00:FS00:Running FahCore: /usr/bin/FAHCoreWrapper /var/lib/fahclient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Linux/x86/Core_a3.fah/FahCore_a3 -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 703 -lifeline 1973 -checkpoint 30 -np 2
02:23:31:WU00:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 3891
02:23:31:WU00:FS00:Core PID:3895
02:23:31:WU00:FS00:FahCore 0xa3 started
02:23:31:WARNING:WU00:FS00:FahCore returned: FAILED_3 (255 = 0xff)
02:24:31:WU00:FS00:Starting
02:24:31:WU00:FS00:Running FahCore: /usr/bin/FAHCoreWrapper /var/lib/fahclient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Linux/x86/Core_a3.fah/FahCore_a3 -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 703 -lifeline 1973 -checkpoint 30 -np 2
02:24:31:WU00:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 3898
02:24:31:WU00:FS00:Core PID:3902
02:24:31:WU00:FS00:FahCore 0xa3 started
02:24:31:WARNING:WU00:FS00:FahCore returned: FAILED_3 (255 = 0xff)
02:24:31:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Too many errors, failing
02:24:31:WU00:FS00:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:FAILED project:6098 run:7 clone:93 gen:308 core:0xa3 unit:0x000001d30a3b1e594e91df678f46bc22
02:24:31:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 128.143.231.202:8080
02:24:32:WU00:FS00:Server responded WORK_QUIT (404)
02:24:32:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Server did not like results, dumping
02:24:32:WU00:FS00:Cleaning up
```


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Dezember 2013)

... ist schon verrückt - das *Vietnam Global Team* rennt uns einfach nur davon
Wenn man ihre drei Top-Falter anschaut dann kriegt man feuchte Augen.

Ob die so viel günstigeren Stom haben?? oder möglicherweise eine "Überlandleitung" zum Nachbarn?? 

Gut, dass unser Verfolger ebenso "in die Knie geht" wie wir - sonst hätten die uns längst überrollt
Aber *Dr.Fredrik* alleine, trotz seines hohen Einsatzes, "reisst" da auch nicht genug

Jedenfalls können wir uns auf einen (mittelfristig) permanenten Rang 15 einstellen - was ja auch nicht sooooo schlecht ist


----------



## mallkuss (17. Dezember 2013)

GPU mit core17 ist wirklich nicht übel für Einsteiger: meine GTX680 schafft so 85k PPD bei gut 200 Euro Anschaffungskosten und 260W Verbrauch. Deutlich mehr PPD ist natürlich mit nem dicken Server bei relativ wenig Verbrauch machbar, aber der kostet dann auch über 1000 Euro..

Btw: meine Graka ist nach über nem Monat endlich auf dem Weg zurück zu mir (War defekt durchs Falten).  Wäre da der hier ein Unterbau fürs GPU-Falten unter Linux:
ASRock E350M1, A50M (PC3-8500U DDR3) (90-MXGHU0-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

danke und ciao,
Mallkuss


----------



## picar81_4711 (17. Dezember 2013)

wolf7 schrieb:


> arg, also so einen Fehler hatte ich ja noch nie. An Freitag hat mein Rechner einfach so die Internetverbindung verloren. Aber am Router, ISP hats definitiv nicht gelegen. Aufgrund dessen durfte der Rechner das ganze Wochenende Pause machen... so ein Mist eh. Ich dachte, das Teil sei wenigstens eingefroren oder so, aber dass es nur an der dummen Internet Verbindung gelegen haben soll.


Auch meine Internetverbindung spinnt momentan.....Landgebiet.....da kann es schon mal sein, dass der Router einen halben Tag lang nach einer Verbindung sucht.....heute Vormittag war es so.......


----------



## Topper_Harley (17. Dezember 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

Wollte meine 780ti mal zum Falten bewegen, gerade angefangen und sie wirft so 36k ppd aus, ist das ok? bzw. sollte ich noch etwas in den Slot Options eintragen?

Komisch ist auch das sie im Kerntakt ziemlich rumspringt 

EDIT: jetzt sinds 44k


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Dezember 2013)

Topper_Harley schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Wollte meine 780ti mal zum Falten bewegen, gerade angefangen und sie wirft so 36k ppd aus, ist das ok? bzw. sollte ich noch etwas in den Slot Options eintragen?



... gar nicht gut - leider

Hast du den Client-Type advanced eingestellt??

Ich gehe mal von 150 kPDD als Minimum aus


----------



## wolf7 (18. Dezember 2013)

Topper_Harley schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Wollte meine 780ti mal zum Falten bewegen, gerade angefangen und sie wirft so 36k ppd aus, ist das ok? bzw. sollte ich noch etwas in den Slot Options eintragen?
> 
> ...



faltest du auch mit cpu? dann lass mal ein Kern für die gpu.


----------



## Topper_Harley (18. Dezember 2013)

Das könnte ich heute noch Testen!

Ja CPU faltet mit

Hab nen 3770k soll ich da dann 7 Kerne ( also mit SMT) eintragen oder nur 3 ?


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Dezember 2013)

Topper_Harley schrieb:


> Das könnte ich heute noch Testen!
> 
> Ja CPU faltet mit
> 
> Hab nen 3770k soll ich da dann 7 Kerne ( also mit SMT) eintragen oder nur 3 ?



Nimm 6 Kerne
 Allerdings ist (vermutlich) das Hauptproblem, dass du nicht-advanced faltest


----------



## Topper_Harley (18. Dezember 2013)

Ich schaffs net 

Immer noch ca.40k ppd, hab in jeden Slot client-type advanced eingetragen, der CPU nur 6 Kerne gegeben, und sogar den Client neu Installiert .....

Hab keine Ahnung mehr woran es noch liegen könnte.

EDIT: Ich glaub ich habs, hab die GTX mal auf beta gestellt, nun lädt sich der Client grad n großes File runter, melde mich dann wieder

EDIT: Eine 8900 hat er sich geholt, ppd sollen jetzt um die 180k werden


----------



## Muschkote (18. Dezember 2013)

Topper_Harley schrieb:
			
		

> ppd sollen jetzt um die *180k* werden



Das ist ja mal ne Hausnummer.


----------



## Topper_Harley (18. Dezember 2013)

Muschkote schrieb:


> Das ist ja mal ne Hausnummer.



Steigt noch immer.... ?! Aber warum?

 Hab die CPU jetzt mal rausgenommen, bringt im vergleich nur wenig Punkte und heizt das System dadurch unnötig auf


----------



## Muschkote (18. Dezember 2013)

Ich glaube die WUs unterliegen einigen Schwankungen, dass kann Dir bestimmt einer von unseren erfahrenen GPU-Faltern erörtern.


----------



## ProfBoom (18. Dezember 2013)

Es gibt News von Stanford:
Die Mindestanforderungen für CPU BigAdv werden angepasst:
17. Feb mindestens 24 Kerne
17. Apr mindestens 32 Kenre


----------



## picar81_4711 (18. Dezember 2013)

ProfBoom schrieb:


> Es gibt News von Stanford:
> Die Mindestanforderungen für CPU BigAdv werden angepasst:
> 17. Feb mindestens 24 Kerne
> 17. Apr mindestens 32 Kenre


*Wo ist hier die Logik?* Mein X5690(24 Threads) ist um einiges schneller als der O6272(32 Kerne). Aber der X5690 fällt dann wohl weg.....der 2687W hat zum Glück noch 32 Threads.
Was kommt noch? - 2015: mindestens 64 Kerne? Die eigentliche Leistung bleibt hier auf der Strecke....


----------



## Abductee (18. Dezember 2013)

Werden sie jetzt größenwahnsinnig?

Was steckt da wohl dahinter?
Erhöhen der Punkte für die Big`s?
Stärkerer Fokus auf die GPU`s?


----------



## picar81_4711 (18. Dezember 2013)

Abductee schrieb:


> Werden sie jetzt größenwahnsinnig?
> 
> Was steckt da wohl dahinter?
> Erhöhen der Punkte für die Big`s?
> Fokus stärker auf die GPU`s verlagern?


 
auf SMPs.....


----------



## ProfBoom (18. Dezember 2013)

Dahinter steckt, dass mehr Foldingpower zu den normalen SMP-WUs gehen soll.

"We should also emphasize that the science performed by donor machines is  valuable in all parts of the FAH project, and part of the change in  bigadv threshold is because we would like to encourage moderately  powerful machines to help boost the capabilities of non-bigadv SMP  projects where we do a lot of this science."


"We also recognize that core count is not the most robust metric of machine capability, but given our current infrastructure it is the most straightforward surrogate to evaluate."


----------



## Abductee (18. Dezember 2013)

Super Logik.
Diejenigen die jetzt Big-WU`s falten, werden dann sicher auf SMP`s umsteigen.
Da wird der Server eher gegen ein paar Grafikkarten umgetauscht.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Dezember 2013)

Jetzt haben die aber echt nicht mehr alle Tassen im Schrank! 



picar81_4711 schrieb:


> *Wo ist hier die Logik?* der 2687W hat zum Glück noch 32 Threads.
> Was kommt noch?



Ich wäre mal nicht allzu optimistisch: nach der Ankündigung trau ich ihnen zu das sie die Deadlines so hochschrauben das wir praktisch keinen Spielraum mehr.


----------



## acer86 (18. Dezember 2013)

Abductee schrieb:


> Was steckt da wohl dahinter?



Ein Deal mit Intel? 

Intel Broadwell-EP: Folien zeigen bis zu 18 CPU-Kerne - Weitere Details zu Haswell-EP

  18 Kerne und 36 Threads


----------



## mattinator (19. Dezember 2013)

Tja, ohne Moos nichts los.Von irgend was muss auch Stanford leben. Ich denke schon, dass es da kommerzielle Hintergründe gibt. Kein Mensch kann nur zum Wohle der Allgemeinheit leben.


----------



## Bumblebee (19. Dezember 2013)

.. wird auf jeden Fall eine interessante Herausforderung wie viele ihre zu "schwachen" Server einsetzen werden


----------



## Amigafan (19. Dezember 2013)

Damit hat sich das PPD/Watt-Verhältnis gerede eben "zugunsten" der GPU´s verschoben (vom Standpunkt der "normal verrückten Falter" aus gesehen ). . .


----------



## mattinator (19. Dezember 2013)

Ich bin zwar nicht persönlich betroffen, aber irgendwie könnten sie bei Stanford mal wieder etwas faire Entscheidungen treffen.


----------



## Bumblebee (19. Dezember 2013)

Tja - zuerst erwischt es meinen SR2-Server

 Zu blöd, dass man da so viele GraKa's einbauen kann


----------



## Schmidde (19. Dezember 2013)

Naja mal sehen, mit den beiden Opterons hab ich noch ca. 12h Luft zur Deadline der aktuellen WUs 
Wobei ich ab Januar erst mal etwas kürzer treten werde, da ich in eine eigene Wohnung ziehe und noch nicht so recht weiß was ich mit "dem Dicken" anstellen soll


----------



## Abductee (19. Dezember 2013)

Schmidde schrieb:


> da ich in eine eigene Wohnung ziehe und noch nicht so recht weiß was ich mit "dem Dicken" anstellen soll


 
Ich kann mit meinem wunderbar mein ganzes Wohnzimmer beheizen, das Falten ist eigentlich nur ein Nebenprodukt


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Dezember 2013)

mattinator schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar nicht persönlich betroffen, aber irgendwie könnten sie bei Stanford mal wieder etwas faire Entscheidungen treffen.


Was erwartest du? Hoffen das sie mal endlich auf die Idee kommen, ganz einfach mal die Punkte von den normalen SMP's zu erhöhen anstelle von uns immer was wegzunehemen?


----------



## mattinator (20. Dezember 2013)

Erwarten tu ich nichts, aus dem Alter bin ich raus. Ist nur meine Meinung, dass sie die Folding-Gemeinde mit fairen Bedingungen aus deren Sicht versorgen sollten. Davon leben sie schließlich.


----------



## bogomil22 (21. Dezember 2013)

Ich bekomme keine core17 mit meiner gtx570.

Muss man client-type=advanced oder beta setzen? und wo muss man das eintragen, bei "extra core options" oder bei "extra slot options"?


----------



## mattinator (21. Dezember 2013)

client-type=advanced unter extra slot options sollte reichen (Folding@home: Welcome to FahCore 17!). Allerdings hatte ich gestern abend auch mal wieder ein Core15-Projekt abgegriffen (7627, 8 Stunden für ca. 14K). Kann mich allerdings nicht beschweren, meistens sind es core17-Projekte mit 80 bis 90K PPD.


----------



## Amigafan (21. Dezember 2013)

Bei mir herrschte seit gestern Abend ab etwa 23 Uhr "Stillstand" für die GPU´s.  
Der Server für die (internen) WU´s war bis heute früh nicht erreichbar - erster erfolgreicher "Wiederzugriff" um 7:45 Uhr . . .


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Dezember 2013)

Ja, die Core15-Projekte wie 7627 tauche wieder vermehrt auf
Ist natürlich sch..ade für die Punkteausbeute - die müssen aber auch durchgekaut werden ..


----------



## ProfBoom (21. Dezember 2013)

"7627, 8 Stunden für ca. 14K"

Da hat es dich ja noch sehr gut erwischt. Ich habe eine 11292 bekommen. Etwa 2200 Punkte für ca 48 Stunden nonstop-falten.


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Dezember 2013)

ProfBoom schrieb:


> "7627, 8 Stunden für ca. 14K"
> 
> Da hat es dich ja noch sehr gut erwischt. Ich habe eine 11292 bekommen. Etwa 2200 Punkte für ca 48 Stunden nonstop-falten.



Ach du herriee - *das* ist der Supergau - eines der beiden *OPENMM_OPENCL*-Projekte
Dafür müsste man Schmerzensgeld bekommen


----------



## ProfBoom (21. Dezember 2013)

Oder die alte GPU reaktivieren, die hätte das immerhin in ~7 Stunden geschafft.


----------



## bogomil22 (21. Dezember 2013)

ich habs jetzt schon mind. zehn mit neuen work-units probiert. Der lädt bei mir nicht den core17 runter. Im Datenverzeichnis ist immer core15 
Also ich stelle advanced NICHT bei "configre -> expert -> extra core options" sondern bei " configure -> slots -> GPU edit -> "extra slot options" name=client-type und bei valvue=advanced" `?

Sonst keinerlei extra parameter?


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Dezember 2013)

bogomil22 schrieb:


> " configure -> slots -> GPU edit -> "extra slot options" name=client-type und bei valvue=advanced" `?
> *genau
> *Sonst keinerlei extra parameter?



Und sonst keinerlei Parameter - genau


----------



## picar81_4711 (21. Dezember 2013)

Das Ungewisse stört mich etwas an GPU-WUs.....mal viele Punkte......dann mal wieder wenige.......
Das ist bei den aktuellen BIG-WUs noch überschaubar.....


----------



## Abductee (21. Dezember 2013)

Absolut, da ist nicht viel Schwankung vorhanden.
Kakao Stats - Abductee's Daily History


----------



## Uwe64LE (21. Dezember 2013)

ProfBoom schrieb:


> Etwa 2200 Punkte für ca 48 Stunden nonstop-falten.


Da habe ich ja noch richtig "Glück".
Hab mich gerade gewundert, dass ich im normalen 9-Stunden-Rhythmus statt 25.000 Punkten nur 2.000 bekommen habe.
Muss ich mal nachsehen, was das für eine WU war.

Jetzt läuft aber wieder eine 8900 mit prognostizierten 25.000 Punkten.

*Nachtrag*
War bei mir auch eine 11.292 ...


----------



## wolf7 (22. Dezember 2013)

zugegebener Maßen faltet bei mir nur eine HD7870, aber die dafür eig wirklich konstant, auch in der Punkteausbeute. Allerdings hat er sich am 21.12. zum ersten Mal den Core16 gezogen sonst nur Core17 WUs. Scheint aber der Punkteausbeute kein Abbruch getan zu haben.

funny side fact: die Core 16 WU ist nie gelaufen, war eine 11292er WU welche er 10 Minuten lang probiert hat, zu starten. Hat die iwi mehrmals geladen, aber nie angefangen und immer mit der Fehlermeldung abgebrochen:

04:51:59:WARNING:WU01:FS00:FahCore returned an unknown error code which probably indicates that it crashed
04:51:59:WARNING:WU01:FS00:FahCore returned: UNKNOWN_ENUM (-1073741819 = 0xc0000005)

4:50 Uhr hat er die zuerst gezogen, danach mehrfach versucht und neugeladen und schlussendlich sich um 5 wieder ne 8900er gezogen.

Logauszug vom kompletten Vorgang:



Spoiler



04:50:29:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.69:8080
04:50:29:WU01:FS00:Starting
04:50:29:WU01:FS00:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Server-tom/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/ATI/R600/Core_16.fah/FahCore_16.exe -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 703 -lifeline 8664 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor ati
04:50:29:WU01:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 7432
04:50:29:WU01:FS00:Core PID:8832
04:50:29:WU01:FS00:FahCore 0x16 started
04:50:30:WU01:FS00:0x16:
04:50:30:WU01:FS00:0x16:*------------------------------*
04:50:30:WU01:FS00:0x16:Folding@Home GPU Core
04:50:30:WU01:FS00:0x16:Version 2.11 (Thu Dec 9 15:00:14 PST 2010)
04:50:30:WU01:FS00:0x16:
04:50:30:WU01:FS00:0x16:Compiler  : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 15.00.30729.01 for 80x86 
04:50:30:WU01:FS00:0x16:Build host: user-f6d030f24f
04:50:30:WU01:FS00:0x16:Board Type: AMD/OpenCL
04:50:30:WU01:FS00:0x16:Core      : x=16
04:50:30:WU01:FS00:0x16: Window's signal control handler registered.
04:50:30:WU01:FS00:0x16reparing to commence simulation
04:50:30:WU01:FS00:0x16:- Looking at optimizations...
04:50:30:WU01:FS00:0x16eleteFrameFiles: successfully deleted file=01/wudata_01.ckp
04:50:30:WU01:FS00:0x16:- Created dyn
04:50:30:WU01:FS00:0x16:- Files status OK
04:50:30:WU01:FS00:0x16:sizeof(CORE_PACKET_HDR) = 512 file=<>
04:50:30:WU01:FS00:0x16:- Expanded 44892 -> 171163 (decompressed 381.2 percent)
04:50:30:WU01:FS00:0x16:Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=44892 data_size=171163, decompressed_data_size=171163 diff=0
04:50:30:WU01:FS00:0x16:- Digital signature verified
04:50:30:WU01:FS00:0x16:
04:50:30:WU01:FS00:0x16roject: 11292 (Run 7, Clone 123, Gen 24)
04:50:30:WU01:FS00:0x16:
04:50:30:WU01:FS00:0x16:Assembly optimizations on if available.
04:50:30:WU01:FS00:0x16:Entering M.D.
04:50:31:WU01:FS00:0x16:Tpr hash 01/wudata_01.tpr:  3712351073 3816488348 1062223875 2492002532 1883636931
04:50:31:WU01:FS00:0x16:Working on ALZHEIMER DISEASE AMYLOID
04:50:31:WU01:FS00:0x16:Client config unavailable.
04:50:32:WU01:FS00:0x16:Starting GUI Server
04:50:40:WARNING:WU01:FS00:FahCore returned an unknown error code which probably indicates that it crashed
04:50:40:WARNING:WU01:FS00:FahCore returned: UNKNOWN_ENUM (-1073741819 = 0xc0000005)
04:50:40:WU01:FS00:Starting
04:50:40:WU01:FS00:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Server-tom/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/ATI/R600/Core_16.fah/FahCore_16.exe -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 703 -lifeline 8664 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor ati
04:50:40:WU01:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 6048
04:50:40:WU01:FS00:Core PID:10168
04:50:40:WU01:FS00:FahCore 0x16 started
04:50:41:WU01:FS00:0x16:
04:50:41:WU01:FS00:0x16:*------------------------------*
04:50:41:WU01:FS00:0x16:Folding@Home GPU Core
04:50:41:WU01:FS00:0x16:Version 2.11 (Thu Dec 9 15:00:14 PST 2010)
04:50:41:WU01:FS00:0x16:
04:50:41:WU01:FS00:0x16:Compiler  : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 15.00.30729.01 for 80x86 
04:50:41:WU01:FS00:0x16:Build host: user-f6d030f24f
04:50:41:WU01:FS00:0x16:Board Type: AMD/OpenCL
04:50:41:WU01:FS00:0x16:Core      : x=16
04:50:41:WU01:FS00:0x16: Window's signal control handler registered.
04:50:41:WU01:FS00:0x16reparing to commence simulation
04:50:41:WU01:FS00:0x16:- Ensuring status. Please wait.
04:50:50:WU01:FS00:0x16:- Looking at optimizations...
04:50:50:WU01:FS00:0x16:- Working with standard loops on this execution.
04:50:50:WU01:FS00:0x16:- Previous termination of core was improper.
04:50:50:WU01:FS00:0x16:- Files status OK
04:50:50:WU01:FS00:0x16:sizeof(CORE_PACKET_HDR) = 512 file=<>
04:50:50:WU01:FS00:0x16:- Expanded 44892 -> 171163 (decompressed 381.2 percent)
04:50:50:WU01:FS00:0x16:Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=44892 data_size=171163, decompressed_data_size=171163 diff=0
04:50:50:WU01:FS00:0x16:- Digital signature verified
04:50:50:WU01:FS00:0x16:
04:50:50:WU01:FS00:0x16roject: 11292 (Run 7, Clone 123, Gen 24)
04:50:50:WU01:FS00:0x16:
04:50:50:WU01:FS00:0x16:Entering M.D.
04:50:52:WU01:FS00:0x16:Tpr hash 01/wudata_01.tpr:  3712351073 3816488348 1062223875 2492002532 1883636931
04:50:52:WU01:FS00:0x16:Working on ALZHEIMER DISEASE AMYLOID
04:50:52:WU01:FS00:0x16:Client config unavailable.
04:50:52:WU01:FS00:0x16:Starting GUI Server
04:50:59:WARNING:WU01:FS00:FahCore returned an unknown error code which probably indicates that it crashed
04:50:59:WARNING:WU01:FS00:FahCore returned: UNKNOWN_ENUM (-1073741819 = 0xc0000005)
04:51:06:WU00:FS00:Upload complete
04:51:06:WU00:FS00:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
04:51:06:WU00:FS00:Final credit estimate, 24481.00 points
04:51:06:WU00:FS00:Cleaning up
04:51:40:WU01:FS00:Starting
04:51:40:WU01:FS00:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Server-tom/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/ATI/R600/Core_16.fah/FahCore_16.exe -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 703 -lifeline 8664 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor ati
04:51:40:WU01:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 4000
04:51:40:WU01:FS00:Core PID:9552
04:51:40:WU01:FS00:FahCore 0x16 started
04:51:41:WU01:FS00:0x16:
04:51:41:WU01:FS00:0x16:*------------------------------*
04:51:41:WU01:FS00:0x16:Folding@Home GPU Core
04:51:41:WU01:FS00:0x16:Version 2.11 (Thu Dec 9 15:00:14 PST 2010)
04:51:41:WU01:FS00:0x16:
04:51:41:WU01:FS00:0x16:Compiler  : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 15.00.30729.01 for 80x86 
04:51:41:WU01:FS00:0x16:Build host: user-f6d030f24f
04:51:41:WU01:FS00:0x16:Board Type: AMD/OpenCL
04:51:41:WU01:FS00:0x16:Core      : x=16
04:51:41:WU01:FS00:0x16: Window's signal control handler registered.
04:51:41:WU01:FS00:0x16reparing to commence simulation
04:51:41:WU01:FS00:0x16:- Ensuring status. Please wait.
04:51:50:WU01:FS00:0x16:- Looking at optimizations...
04:51:50:WU01:FS00:0x16:- Working with standard loops on this execution.
04:51:50:WU01:FS00:0x16:- Previous termination of core was improper.
04:51:50:WU01:FS00:0x16:- Going to use standard loops.
04:51:50:WU01:FS00:0x16:- Files status OK
04:51:50:WU01:FS00:0x16:sizeof(CORE_PACKET_HDR) = 512 file=<>
04:51:50:WU01:FS00:0x16:- Expanded 44892 -> 171163 (decompressed 381.2 percent)
04:51:50:WU01:FS00:0x16:Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=44892 data_size=171163, decompressed_data_size=171163 diff=0
04:51:50:WU01:FS00:0x16:- Digital signature verified
04:51:50:WU01:FS00:0x16:
04:51:50:WU01:FS00:0x16roject: 11292 (Run 7, Clone 123, Gen 24)
04:51:50:WU01:FS00:0x16:
04:51:50:WU01:FS00:0x16:Entering M.D.
04:51:52:WU01:FS00:0x16:Tpr hash 01/wudata_01.tpr:  3712351073 3816488348 1062223875 2492002532 1883636931
04:51:52:WU01:FS00:0x16:Working on ALZHEIMER DISEASE AMYLOID
04:51:52:WU01:FS00:0x16:Client config unavailable.
04:51:52:WU01:FS00:0x16:Starting GUI Server
04:51:59:WARNING:WU01:FS00:FahCore returned an unknown error code which probably indicates that it crashed
04:51:59:WARNING:WU01:FS00:FahCore returned: UNKNOWN_ENUM (-1073741819 = 0xc0000005)
04:52:40:WU01:FS00:Starting
04:52:40:WU01:FS00:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Server-tom/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/ATI/R600/Core_16.fah/FahCore_16.exe -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 703 -lifeline 8664 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor ati
04:52:40:WU01:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 3980
04:52:40:WU01:FS00:Core PID:10132
04:52:40:WU01:FS00:FahCore 0x16 started
04:52:41:WU01:FS00:0x16:
04:52:41:WU01:FS00:0x16:*------------------------------*
04:52:41:WU01:FS00:0x16:Folding@Home GPU Core
04:52:41:WU01:FS00:0x16:Version 2.11 (Thu Dec 9 15:00:14 PST 2010)
04:52:41:WU01:FS00:0x16:
04:52:41:WU01:FS00:0x16:Compiler  : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 15.00.30729.01 for 80x86 
04:52:41:WU01:FS00:0x16:Build host: user-f6d030f24f
04:52:41:WU01:FS00:0x16:Board Type: AMD/OpenCL
04:52:41:WU01:FS00:0x16:Core      : x=16
04:52:41:WU01:FS00:0x16: Window's signal control handler registered.
04:52:41:WU01:FS00:0x16reparing to commence simulation
04:52:41:WU01:FS00:0x16:- Ensuring status. Please wait.
04:52:50:WU01:FS00:0x16:- Looking at optimizations...
04:52:50:WU01:FS00:0x16:- Working with standard loops on this execution.
04:52:50:WU01:FS00:0x16:- Previous termination of core was improper.
04:52:50:WU01:FS00:0x16:- Going to use standard loops.
04:52:50:WU01:FS00:0x16:- Files status OK
04:52:50:WU01:FS00:0x16:sizeof(CORE_PACKET_HDR) = 512 file=<>
04:52:50:WU01:FS00:0x16:- Expanded 44892 -> 171163 (decompressed 381.2 percent)
04:52:50:WU01:FS00:0x16:Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=44892 data_size=171163, decompressed_data_size=171163 diff=0
04:52:50:WU01:FS00:0x16:- Digital signature verified
04:52:50:WU01:FS00:0x16:
04:52:50:WU01:FS00:0x16roject: 11292 (Run 7, Clone 123, Gen 24)
04:52:50:WU01:FS00:0x16:
04:52:50:WU01:FS00:0x16:Entering M.D.
04:52:52:WU01:FS00:0x16:Tpr hash 01/wudata_01.tpr:  3712351073 3816488348 1062223875 2492002532 1883636931
04:52:52:WU01:FS00:0x16:Working on ALZHEIMER DISEASE AMYLOID
04:52:52:WU01:FS00:0x16:Client config unavailable.
04:52:52:WU01:FS00:0x16:Starting GUI Server
04:53:00:WARNING:WU01:FS00:FahCore returned an unknown error code which probably indicates that it crashed
04:53:00:WARNING:WU01:FS00:FahCore returned: UNKNOWN_ENUM (-1073741819 = 0xc0000005)
04:53:40:WU01:FS00:Starting
04:53:40:WU01:FS00:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Server-tom/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/ATI/R600/Core_16.fah/FahCore_16.exe -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 703 -lifeline 8664 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor ati
04:53:40:WU01:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 7488
04:53:40:WU01:FS00:Core PID:9688
04:53:40:WU01:FS00:FahCore 0x16 started
04:53:41:WU01:FS00:0x16:
04:53:41:WU01:FS00:0x16:*------------------------------*
04:53:41:WU01:FS00:0x16:Folding@Home GPU Core
04:53:41:WU01:FS00:0x16:Version 2.11 (Thu Dec 9 15:00:14 PST 2010)
04:53:41:WU01:FS00:0x16:
04:53:41:WU01:FS00:0x16:Compiler  : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 15.00.30729.01 for 80x86 
04:53:41:WU01:FS00:0x16:Build host: user-f6d030f24f
04:53:41:WU01:FS00:0x16:Board Type: AMD/OpenCL
04:53:41:WU01:FS00:0x16:Core      : x=16
04:53:41:WU01:FS00:0x16: Window's signal control handler registered.
04:53:41:WU01:FS00:0x16reparing to commence simulation
04:53:41:WU01:FS00:0x16:- Ensuring status. Please wait.
04:53:50:WU01:FS00:0x16:- Looking at optimizations...
04:53:50:WU01:FS00:0x16:- Working with standard loops on this execution.
04:53:50:WU01:FS00:0x16:- Previous termination of core was improper.
04:53:50:WU01:FS00:0x16:- Going to use standard loops.
04:53:50:WU01:FS00:0x16:- Files status OK
04:53:50:WU01:FS00:0x16:sizeof(CORE_PACKET_HDR) = 512 file=<>
04:53:50:WU01:FS00:0x16:- Expanded 44892 -> 171163 (decompressed 381.2 percent)
04:53:50:WU01:FS00:0x16:Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=44892 data_size=171163, decompressed_data_size=171163 diff=0
04:53:50:WU01:FS00:0x16:- Digital signature verified
04:53:50:WU01:FS00:0x16:
04:53:50:WU01:FS00:0x16roject: 11292 (Run 7, Clone 123, Gen 24)
04:53:50:WU01:FS00:0x16:
04:53:50:WU01:FS00:0x16:Entering M.D.
04:53:52:WU01:FS00:0x16:Tpr hash 01/wudata_01.tpr:  3712351073 3816488348 1062223875 2492002532 1883636931
04:53:52:WU01:FS00:0x16:Working on ALZHEIMER DISEASE AMYLOID
04:53:52:WU01:FS00:0x16:Client config unavailable.
04:53:52:WU01:FS00:0x16:Starting GUI Server
04:53:59:WARNING:WU01:FS00:FahCore returned an unknown error code which probably indicates that it crashed
04:53:59:WARNING:WU01:FS00:FahCore returned: UNKNOWN_ENUM (-1073741819 = 0xc0000005)
04:53:59:WARNING:WU01:FS00:Too many errors, failing
04:53:59:WU01:FS00:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:FAILED project:11292 run:7 clone:123 gen:24 core:0x16 unit:0x000000366652edbc4d62a416b136b6ee
04:53:59:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.44:8080
04:53:59:WU01:FS00:Server responded WORK_QUIT (404)
04:53:59:WARNING:WU01:FS00:Server did not like results, dumping
04:53:59:WU01:FS00:Cleaning up



scheinbar mag meine gpu einfach keine core 16 WUs. Die 17er laufen alle ohne Probleme durch.


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Dezember 2013)

... guckt mal alle unter eure Rechner - irgendwie tropfen da Punkte unter raus

Hab bei mir auch schon überall gesucht - ich finde das Leck nicht 
Trotzdem, irgendwie verliere ich Punkte


----------



## Amigafan (23. Dezember 2013)

Da ich die nächsten Tage nicht online bin, wünsche ich jetzt schon Allen ein frohes, gesegnetes und friedvolles Weihnachtsfest.


----------



## mattinator (23. Dezember 2013)

Danke, schließe mich an. Allerdings werde ich online sein.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. Dezember 2013)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> ... guckt mal alle unter eure Rechner - irgendwie tropfen da Punkte unter raus
> 
> Hab bei mir auch schon überall gesucht - ich finde das Leck nicht
> Trotzdem, irgendwie verliere ich Punkte


 Wird wieder nicht alles gezählt? 

 Wo meine fehlenden Punkte sind weiss ich > in der aktuellen P8101-Serie 


 Wünsch euch auch allen schöne Weihnachten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bogomil22 (23. Dezember 2013)

Kann man im v7 client die nvidia graka zwingen opencl statt cuda zu nehmen? vielleicht bekomme ich ja so wenigstens einmal den core17 
Neuster Nv treiber für gtx570 und v7-client ist installiert

PS: auch von mir frohe Weihnachten


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Dezember 2013)

bogomil22 schrieb:


> Kann man im v7 client die nvidia graka zwingen opencl statt cuda zu nehmen?



Nicht dass ich wüsste -allerdings sollte v7 mit einer N_V-Karte eigentlich von sich aus (bei einer 570er) core17 benutzen



bogomil22 schrieb:


> PS: auch von mir frohe Weihnachten


 
Auch von mir - und weil mir der so gut gefällt "recycle" ich den auch gleich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uwe64LE (24. Dezember 2013)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> ... guckt mal alle unter eure Rechner - irgendwie tropfen da Punkte unter raus



Ich brauch mich nicht mal bücken, um diverse Lecks zu sehen. Erst P 11.292, wo am Ende statt 25.000 Punkten nur 2.000 raus kommen.
Jetzt auch noch eine bei 84% abgeschossene P8900, die nächste krepelt auch so vor sich hin.
Wenn ich Pech habe, lege ich heute ne Nullnummer hin.

Da ist gewaltig der Wurm drin.


----------



## picar81_4711 (24. Dezember 2013)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Ich brauch mich nicht mal bücken, um diverse Lecks zu sehen. Erst P 11.292, wo am Ende statt 25.000 Punkten nur 2.000 raus kommen.
> Jetzt auch noch eine bei 84% abgeschossene P8900, die nächste krepelt auch so vor sich hin.
> Wenn ich Pech habe, lege ich heute ne Nullnummer hin.
> 
> Da ist gewaltig der Wurm drin.


 Ärgerlich...... Nicht den Mut verlieren.....


----------



## sc59 (24. Dezember 2013)

Fohe Weihnachten wünsche ich euch allen zusammen.

Und auch von mir sind heute Nacht zwei 8900 über den Jordan gegangen. Der Auslöser ist wohl mein NT, dass meien zwei Gaka's nicht mehr versorgen kann.

Hoffe für uns alle das, das neue Jahr besser anfängt.
Also Kopf hoch und ran an die Projekte.
mfg sc59


----------



## Julian Kruck (25. Dezember 2013)

Hey leute, ich bin immer noch am falten 

eventuell gibt sich mir die möglichkeit meinen i7 2600k abzugeben. dann muss was neues her 

der pc läuft 24/7, dementsprechend ist mir das Leistung/Stromaufnahme-Verhältnis sehr wichtig. bin zur zeit überhaupt nicht in der thematik drin. was könnt ihr mir empfehlen?
der *Intel Xeon E3-1230*

soll ja Preis/Leistungs-technisch recht gut sein, aber was macht er im verhältnis zur stromaufnahme?


----------



## mattinator (25. Dezember 2013)

CPU-Folding außerhalb der Server-Branche "lohnt" sich nicht so richtig und selbst da verschieben sich bald die Grenzen der Wirtschaftlichkeit (s. Changes to the bigadv threshold). Vermutlich wirst Du wohl beim Mainboard bleiben wollen, da würde ich einen moderat übertakteten i7-3770K als effizienteste Option sehen. Es gibt zwar Xeons mit höhrerem Grund- und Turbo-Takt (z.B. Intel Xeon E3-1290 v2, 4x 3.70GHz, Sockel-1155, tray (CM8063701099101) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland), die sind jedoch durch den fehlenden freien Multiplikator nicht wirklich übertaktbar und "sauteuer".


----------



## Julian Kruck (25. Dezember 2013)

ne, also mainboard wird dann mitgewechselt  steht quasi alles offen. amd hat ja leider immer noch nicht viel zu bieten in sachen Leistung/stromaufnahme, soweit ich das gesehen hab.

bigadv hatte ich leider nie realisiert muss aber auch nicht sein. der pc ist nicht hauptsächlich fürs falten. ist halt ein server, dessen rechenleistung fürs falten genutzt werden soll.


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Dezember 2013)

Also wenn diese Schiene dann 

*INTEL Xeon E3-1230 v2 "Ivy-Bridge", 4x 3.3GHz, Sockel 1155*

*Sockel H2 (LGA 1155), 4x 3.3GHz, 4x 256kB L2 Cache, 8MB L3 Cache, 22nm, 69W • Intel 64 (64Bit), NX/XD-Bit, VT-d, HyperThreading, Turbo Boost*


Etwas leistungsfähiger bei weniger Stromaufnahme; selbe Preiskategorie
Kein Sockelwechsel - also Geld gespart

Aber grundsätzlich hat mattinator schon recht
CPU-Falten (besonders NON-BIGs) ist momentan nicht so der Burner


----------



## picar81_4711 (25. Dezember 2013)

Julian Kruck schrieb:


> ne, also mainboard wird dann mitgewechselt  steht quasi alles offen. amd hat ja leider immer noch nicht viel zu bieten in sachen Leistung/stromaufnahme, soweit ich das gesehen hab.
> 
> bigadv hatte ich leider nie realisiert muss aber auch nicht sein. der pc ist nicht hauptsächlich fürs falten. ist halt ein server, dessen rechenleistung fürs falten genutzt werden soll.


Ich würde mir eine gute und eine etwas "schlechtere" Grafikkarte zulegen, die eine(gute) fürs Falten und die andere für den normalen Desktopbetrieb. Und beim Mainboard und der CPU würde ich etwas günstiges nehmen aber keinen AMD. Bumblebee hat einen sehr guten Vorschlag gemacht....*
PS:* meinen 2687W gäbe es ja auch schon in der "Ivy-Bridge", also V2. Wäre sehr verlockend....was mach ich dann mit meinem aktuellen?


----------



## Topper_Harley (26. Dezember 2013)

kurze Zwischenfrage, wieso ist der Xeon E9 1290 so sack teuer? Ist doch im grunde auch nur ein 3770 mit ein wenig oc oder?

Oder können diese teuren 4 Kern Xeons noch was besonderes?


----------



## Intel22nm (26. Dezember 2013)

Topper_Harley schrieb:


> kurze Zwischenfrage, wieso ist der Xeon E9 1290 so sack teuer?


 
Neu auf dem Markt.
Leistungsspitze dieser Klasse.
Xeon Eigenschaften, d.h. für Server gefragte Prozessorfeatures.
Einfach mal die Anzahl der YES zählen, das macht sie teuer. Wie bei Frauen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. Dezember 2013)

Und längere Garantiezeit.


----------



## mallkuss (27. Dezember 2013)

BTW: seit Weihnachten PCGH im Abo


----------



## sc59 (27. Dezember 2013)

sc59 schrieb:


> Und auch von mir sind heute Nacht zwei 8900 über den Jordan gegangen. Der Auslöser ist wohl mein NT, dass meien zwei Gaka's nicht mehr versorgen kann.
> mfg sc59


 

Servus,
da ist der Strom durch




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine GTX 670 + eine GTX 660 als folding Karte. Diese hatt während ich mit der 670 am zocken war immer schön ihre f@h - Dienste geleistet.
Ein Jahr hatt diese Kombination super gehalten.  Das über´s Board jedoch soviel Strom an die PCI-E geliefert wird das der Stecker abraucht.
Naja man weis es ja immer besser 2x75Watt (PCI-E) +  90W (CPU) = Steckerbrand.
NT war ein 550W BeQuit Dark Power Pro. 


Und jetzt?
1230 v3  --> sparsam, nicht übertaktbar, gutes P/L 
oder 4770K --> auch Sparsam, bischen teurer, Übertaktbar
oder ES 2680 V2 (aus der Bucht)--> zu niedriger grundtakt zum zocken, sau teuer, einer langt nicht für BIG, dennoch Interessant.

Das nächst NT wird dann ein bischen mehr Reserven (650W) haben und schon 4 PCI-E Kabel 6+2 um die Grakas besser anzuschliesen.
Ob es beide Grakas überlebt haben kann ich leider noch nicht sagen(wird diese Woche noch getestet)ebenso die Ram Riegel . Bei der CPU ??? habe wie es so ist kein P55 Board auf Halde in der Restekiste.   

mfg sc59


----------



## Abductee (27. Dezember 2013)

Ich dachte die Grafikkarten mit externen Stromanschluss ziehen fast keinen Strom über den PCIe-Sockel?


----------



## sc59 (27. Dezember 2013)

Leider nein , da die "EXTRA" Stromanschlüsse (vom NT) erst nachträglich der Spezifikation Hinzugefügt bzw.: erhöt wurden.
Bsp GTX 660 :
130 W Verbrauch laut Hersteller.  Ein 6Pin Strom Anschluss => 75Watt + 75 Watt über den PCI-E Steckplatz = 150 W max.
anders ist es nicht realisierbar bzw durch die Spezifikation so Vorgegeben.

8Pin Stromanschlüsse liefern 150W.


----------



## Julian Kruck (27. Dezember 2013)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Aber grundsätzlich hat mattinator schon recht
> CPU-Falten (besonders NON-BIGs) ist momentan nicht so der Burner



wieso diese entwicklung? eigentlicher sinn des faltens ist ja die nutzung von brachliegenden ressourcen bei normaler benutzung...find ich etwas schade. vor allem macht man ja mit amds/atis immer noch nicht viele punkte

brauch/will halt ne potente cpu, und die darf ruhig was rechnen^^
und mainboard müsste so oder so ein neues her...


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Dezember 2013)

Julian Kruck schrieb:


> wieso diese entwicklung? eigentlicher sinn des faltens ist ja die nutzung von brachliegenden ressourcen bei normaler benutzung...find ich etwas schade. vor allem macht man ja mit amds/atis immer noch nicht viele punkte
> 
> brauch/will halt ne potente cpu, und die darf ruhig was rechnen^^
> und mainboard müsste so oder so ein neues her...


 
Also wenn neues MoBo dann ist P/L-mässig wohl immer noch das 1155er am besten
Somit bist du CPU-mässig auf Sandy-/Ivy-Bridge festgelegt

Dort wiederum ist es so, dass du bei IVY (verglichen mit SANDY)...
- bessere Leistung bei gleichem Stromverbrauch
bzw
- gleiche Leistung bei (etwas) weniger Stromverbrauch hast

Ausserdem wäre da noch die Unterstützung von PCI-E 3.0

Auf der anderen Seite sind die SANDY's besser übertaktbar (wenn man das will)

Reines CPU-Falten (ohne BIG's) ist wesentlich weniger "stromfressend" - dafür eben weniger Punkte
Sobald du aber deine "Kiste" auch zum Gamen benutzen willst ist logischerweise ein (recht) potente GraKa drinne
Die wiederum bringt (bei mehr Stromverbrauch) auch wesentlich mehr Punkte

Die "NON-BIG-Faltkiste" besteht bei mir aus einem core i7 mit 2 GraKa's vom Kalliber GTX670-770
Sowas bringt (nonstop-falten) gegen 160 kPPD


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Dezember 2013)

Julian Kruck schrieb:


> vor allem macht man ja mit amds/atis immer noch nicht viele punkte


Falls du es nicht bekommen hast:
Mit ATI-Karten kann inzwischen jede Menge Punkte erfalten und den NVidia's Konkurenz machen.


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Dezember 2013)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Falls du es nicht bekommen hast:
> Mit ATI-Karten kann inzwischen jede Menge Punkte erfalten und den NVidia's Konkurenz machen.



Stimmt - wenn du die *GraKa's* anschaust; ich denke aber, dass jk die *CPU's* meinte


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Dezember 2013)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Stimmt - wenn du die GraKa's anschaust; ich denke aber, dass jk die CPU's meinte


Da er "amds/atis" geschrieben hat, ging ich davon aus das er auch beide (CPU und Graka) meint.


----------



## Julian Kruck (27. Dezember 2013)

ja ich meinte beide 

hab aktuell eine 6770 drin. verglichen wenn ich nur meine cpu falten lasse, mache ich mit graka+cpu weniger punkte...

da liegt bei mir das problem: der pc ist nicht zum gamen, weswegen auch keine dicke graka drinnen ist. die 6770 hab ich mir nur gegönnt weil boinc sehr gut drauf lief. aber das macht auch etwas probleme zur zeit


also zum thema: neues mainboard kommt so oder so her, was spricht dann gegen "ivy"?


----------



## wolf7 (27. Dezember 2013)

sc59 schrieb:


> Servus,
> da ist der Strom durch
> 
> 
> ...


 
das kann doch nicht durch einen normalen Betrieb aufgetreten sein. Das wäre ja erschreckend. Was ist dann mit den Leuten, die 3 Grafikkarten auf einem Board betreiben? Bei denen müsste so etwas ja ständig vorfallen. Außerdem bin ich der Meinung haben Netzteile für sowas einen Überstromschutz, der das verhindern soll. Sicher, dass das Netzteil nicht einfach nur defekt war?


----------



## sc59 (27. Dezember 2013)

wolf7 schrieb:


> das kann doch nicht durch einen normalen Betrieb aufgetreten sein. Das wäre ja erschreckend. Was ist dann mit den Leuten, die 3 Grafikkarten auf einem Board betreiben? Bei denen müsste so etwas ja ständig vorfallen. Außerdem bin ich der Meinung haben Netzteile für sowas einen Überstromschutz, der das verhindern soll. Sicher, dass das Netzteil nicht einfach nur defekt war?


 Da gebe ich dir recht in allen drei Punkten.
NT wird nach meinem Urlaub im Geschäft mal genauer geprüft. Schätzungsweise ist der Kurzschlussschutz (oder ein anderer ) zum tragen gekommen und deshalb war der Rechner morgens aus. Halt nein stimmt nicht. Teile des Rechners liefen noch nur kein Bild mehr.Keine Reaktion. Kein Start post nach AusEinGeht.

Die Brandspuren schätze ich sind über längere Zeit entstanden , denn die Komponenten wurden seit langer zeit nicht mehr neu gesteckt.
Sorry für das viele schätzen, ich will Urlaub und nicht arbeiten
Ob es jetzt vom NT oder vom Board kommt ist mir eigentlich egal. Kaputt ist kaputt , solange ich nicht durch Crosstausch prüfen kann, bleibt das auch so.
mfg sc59


----------



## wolf7 (27. Dezember 2013)

das board würd ich fast ausschliessen bzw. maximal ihm ne Teilschuld zugestehen, da dann wiederrum der Überstromschutz von Netzteil hätte greifen müssen, selbst bei nem Kurzschluss auf dem Board oder einem längeren Defekt. Es darf nicht so viel Strom fließen, dass der Kunststoff anfängt zu schmelzen. Wie hast den stecker überhaupt wieder abbekommen? Wird doch gut zusammen geschmolzen sein, so wie das ausschaut.

Was mich an solchen Storys immer stört, ist dass mein PC ja die meiste Zeit unbewacht läuft, lass das Teil mal richtig Feuer fangen. ich hab im Übrigen auch irgendein modulares BeQuiet NT mit 500?W, allerdings nur eine Grafikkarte.


----------



## sc59 (28. Dezember 2013)

Borard schliese ich auch fast aus.
Es ist  nur Plastik verschmolzen, keine Krimmp Verbindung. 
Leichter Zug am Stecker langt da.
Somit keine direkter Kurzschluss am Stecker.
Mach dir mal über dein NT keine Sorgen , so oft passiert das auch nicht,
Sobald der Strom durch eine Schutzschaltung abgeschaltet wird ist bei Elektronikprodukten sei es Kabel oder PCB's wie Sie im Pc Bereich verwendet werden von keiner Feuergefahr mehr zu reden.
Die Hitze entsteht rein durch den Kurzschluss, ist dieser nicht mehr vorhanden langt die Hitze meistens nicht mehr aus um einen richtigen Brand auf der Platine oder am Kabel am Leben zu halten. 
mfg sc59


----------



## Julian Kruck (29. Dezember 2013)

okay, dann wirds wohl auf sockel 1155 rauslaufen...

momentan läuft mein 2600k mit 4Ghz und ist undervolted.

eig wäre ja dann ein *INTEL Xeon E3-1230 v2 "Ivy-Bridge", 4x 3.3GHz, *ein rückschritt soweit ich das seh, weil übertaktbarkeit ist ja nicht gegeben*, *oder hat Ivy soviel mehrleistung?*

*edit: grad gelesen, die 3,3 sind ohne turbo. mit turbo sinds js 3,7 standard mäßig und den "FSB" kann man dann noch etwas erhöhen. das hört sich doch eig gut an *
*


----------



## Abductee (29. Dezember 2013)

Lass den Bustakt da wo er ist, damit handelst du dir nur Probleme ein.
Ivy ist ein klein wenig stärker als SB, es ist auch gut möglich das du auch ein klein wenig weiter undervolten kannst.
Im Endeffekt ist er bei gleichem Takt effizienter.
Der E3-1230 V2 taktet unter Last alle Kerne auf 3,5GHz.
Einzelkernbelastungen auf 3,7GHz


----------



## picar81_4711 (29. Dezember 2013)

Abductee schrieb:


> Lass den Bustakt da wo er ist, damit handelst du dir nur Probleme ein.
> Ivy ist ein klein wenig stärker als SB, es ist auch gut möglich das du auch ein klein wenig weiter undervolten kannst.
> Im Endeffekt ist er bei gleichem Takt effizienter.
> Der E3-1230 V2 taktet unter Last alle Kerne auf 3,5GHz.
> Einzelkernbelastungen auf 3,7GHz


Meinen 2687W (Sandy) habe ich auf 104MHZ stabil laufen, *mit 2 CPUs machts bei BIGs* gerade mal ca. *5% PPD Erhöhung* aus, bei einer CPU sind es noch weniger.....


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. Dezember 2013)

Ich wünsche euch allen einen guten Rutsch und ein punktereiches 2014


----------



## Bumblebee (31. Dezember 2013)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ich wünsche euch allen einen guten Rutsch und ein punktereiches 2014



Danke - gleichfalls


----------



## wolf7 (1. Januar 2014)

Gesundes neues allen, auf ein erfolgreiches Foldingjahr 2014. Gleich mal eine Frage: meine HD7870 hat eben zu mir gemeint, dass sie gerne einen leistungsstärkeren Folding Bruder oder eine Schwester hätte. Was gibts denn da so gutes? Wichtigster Punkt: sie soll leise, aber trotzdem stärker als die HD7870 sein. Preislich kein high end Modell, aber ich würde scho paar Euro ausgeben. Überleg ehrlichgesagt die ganze Zeit, ob ich net mein Rechner unter Wasser setzen sollte.


----------



## mattinator (1. Januar 2014)

Euch allen ein gesundes und erfolgreiches 2014. Gut gerutscht seid ihr ja hoffentlich, ich habe mir nur beim Knallern den Daumen verbrannt.


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Januar 2014)

Erst einmal allen einen guten Start im 2014

Mit einem sehr guten Dezember (172,046,271 Punkte) habt ihr es im vergangenen Jahr gewaltig kesseln lassen 
Dafür (einmal mehr) herzlichen Dank - ihr seid wirklich "Bestes wo gibt" 



wolf7 schrieb:


> Gleich mal eine Frage: meine HD7870 hat eben zu mir gemeint, dass sie gerne einen leistungsstärkeren Folding Bruder oder eine Schwester hätte. Was gibts denn da so gutes? Wichtigster Punkt: sie soll leise, aber trotzdem stärker als die HD7870 sein. Preislich kein high end Modell, aber ich würde scho paar Euro ausgeben. Überleg ehrlich gesagt die ganze Zeit, ob ich net mein Rechner unter Wasser setzen sollte.



Nicht so einfach zu beantworten...

Ich habe Mitte Dezember eine *R9 280X* (OC) von Gigabyte eingebaut
Die ist nicht laut, bezahlbar und liefert regelmässig rund 115 kPPD

@Wasser:
Ich habe sehr viel mit WaKü`s gearbeitet
Wenn man alles unter Wasser setzen will ist es ordentlich teuer, viel Arbeit und bedarf der Wartung
Danach hat man dann ein (sehr) leises und leistungsfähiges System
Mit den geschlossenen, einfachen Systemen (ich bevorzuge da CORSAIR) kann man die CPU gut kühlen
Einziger Knackpunkt ist die Lautstärke; mit entsprechenden (Ersatz-)Lüftern ist das aber lösbar

Diesen (einfacheren) Weg gehe ich momentan in den meisten Systemen
Die GraKa`s verbleiben dabei im Original


----------



## wolf7 (1. Januar 2014)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Erst einmal allen einen guten Start im 2014
> 
> Mit einem sehr guten Dezember (172,046,271 Punkte) habt ihr es im vergangenen Jahr gewaltig kesseln lassen
> Dafür (einmal mehr) herzlichen Dank - ihr seid wirklich "Bestes wo gibt"
> ...


 
meinst du die? 3072MB Gigabyte Radeon R9 280X WindForce 3X OC Rev. 2.0 Aktiv


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Januar 2014)

wolf7 schrieb:


> meinst du die? 3072MB Gigabyte Radeon R9 280X WindForce 3X OC Rev. 2.0 Aktiv



Genau die meine ich - ja


----------



## Schmidde (1. Januar 2014)

Von mir auch noch eine gutes neues Jahr 2014!


----------



## Amigafan (1. Januar 2014)

Auch von mir ein frohes und gesegnetes neues Jahr 2014.


----------



## wolf7 (1. Januar 2014)

Das mit der Grafikkarte muss ich mir noch mal überlegen. Ich stelle mir gerade die Frage, wie weit ich denn mit meinem 580W BeQuiet Netzteil komme. Es ist ja grundsätzlich crossfire geeignet, also müssen auch mehrere Grafikkarten mit laufen. Ist jetzt die Frage, was die beste Aufrüstoption wäre. Aktuell hab ich ja ne 7870, zusätzlich noch die R9 280X schafft es wohl kaum oder? Also schafft es denn zwei 7870er oder sollte ich dann die 7870 verkaufen und dafür die R9 280X einsetzen?


----------



## Amigafan (2. Januar 2014)

Wenn Du genügend Grafikkarten-Anschlüsse am NT hast, sollte es - wenn es neueren Ursprungs ist - auch zwei GPU´s vom "Schlage" einer HD7870 bedienen können.
Dafür braucht es aber mindestens 500W bei 12V - also ab 42Ampere aufwärts (soviel liefert bereits mein 550W-Gold-NT Silent Pro von Cooler Master - Single Rail).


----------



## wolf7 (2. Januar 2014)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Wenn Du genügend Grafikkarten-Anschlüsse am NT hast, sollte es - wenn es neueren Ursprungs ist - auch zwei GPU´s vom "Schlage" einer HD7870 bedienen können.
> Dafür braucht es aber mindestens 500W bei 12V - also ab 42Ampere aufwärts (soviel liefert bereits mein 550W-Gold-NT Silent Pro von Cooler Master - Single Rail).


 
na ja, das Teil hat 4x 6+2 Anschlüsse also davon gibt es genug, weiterhin besitzt das Netzteil vier 12V Schienen, wovon jede 20A unterstützt. Bin mir halt net sicher, was an welcher Schiene hängt. Es handelt sich um dieses gute Stück: STRAIGHT POWER E9 | 580W CM. Meine nur gelesen zu haben, dass bei einem PCI-e Strang jeder der zwei Anschlüsse an ner anderen Schiene hängt und der Somit 40A in Summe liefern kann. Ob jetzt aber der zweite PCI-e Strang an den gleichen zwei Schienen hängt, weiß ich nicht. Finde eben auch kein Test, wo jemand mal zwei Grafikkarten mit dem Teil betrieben hat, aber neukaufen will ich eigentlich nicht, da es wirklich ein klasse Netzteil ist.


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Januar 2014)

Nun, wolf7, das *ist* ein klasse Netzteil 

Ich verstehe aber deine "Bedenken"
Wenn ich die 7870er mit *max*. 200 Watt veranschlage und dazu kämen dann (von der R9) nochmal max. 250 Watt...
... dann wären das rund 450 Watt
Je nachdem was sonst noch so alles an dem Teil hängt würde es (fast) eng - sollte sich aber ausgehen


----------



## wolf7 (2. Januar 2014)

mh na ja ich werde es wohl einfach mal auf den Versuch ankommen lassen. Schade, dass die Netzteile keine Strommessungen an den einzelnen Schienen besizen. kaputt gehen sollte ja eig nix, maximal der Überstrom bzw. Überlast Schutz ansprechen. Es hängen halt noch nen i7 4770 und einige Platten dran. Ansonsten kann ich die 7870 immer noch verkaufen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Januar 2014)

Wieder mal ein wenig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (ist ja sonst nicht viel los ):

Ich hab da zwei Fragen: 1. Ihr erinnert euch sicher noch an die Netzwerkfrage bezüglich meines kleinen Asus Eee 1000H Nettop's (1Gbit-LAN):
Ich bin beim stöbern durch meine IT-Ware noch auf einen alten USB2-100Mbit-LAN-Adapter gestossen > könnte man den mit dem Internen zusammenschliessen so dass man einen 200Mbit-Anschluss erhält? 
Wäre immerhin ne Verdoppelung sofern es geht. 



2. Ich spiele schon seit längerem mit dem Gedanken im Wohnzimmer die DLAN-Adapter durch ein LAN-Kabel zu ersetzen, da ich 1. immer wieder grössere Dateien über das Netzwerk verschicke (via DLAN ~6MB/s ) und 2. gibt es beim streamen via WLAN (PS3) bei Vorspulen immer wieder grössere Pausen (bis komplette Hänger) beim Versuch den Film wieder normalen Abspielen zu lassen, die via DLAN nicht vorhanden sind. 

Mein Netzwerk sieht momentan aus:
Modem > WLAN-Router (D-Link DIR-850L):
Port 1 (Büro): Switch (Zyxel GS-108B) > 1090T, 2687W ES, Nettop, Dreambox, Station vom AC-Nielsen-Scanner 
Port 2 (Wohnzimmer): Devolo 200 AVsmart+ > Fernseher und Zotac-PC (beide eigenen DLAN-Adapter)
Via WLAN: Smartphone und PS3

Nach dem Umbau soll es so an Port 2 aussehen:
10-20m LAN-Kabel > Switch (Zyxel GS-108B V2) > Fernseher, Zotac-PC und PS3

Passt das so? 

Zwei Infos:
1. LAN-Kabellänge hängt davon ab wie ich die Leitung verlegen kann bzw. darf. 
2. Ich weiss das der Zyxel GS-108B V2 ein 8-Port-Switch ist, aber er verfügt nicht über den "IGMP snooping v1/v2 Support" der beim kleinen 5-Port GS-105B V2 gerne mal Probleme macht.
​


----------



## Special_Flo (2. Januar 2014)

Guten Tag,

1. mit dem EEE PC --> Geht nicht leider. gibt aber auch gigabit usb 2.0 adapter.

2. Aufbau geht so ja. 20m Lan geht easy --> maximal bis 100m.

3. Switch ist deine Sache. Ich habe einen TP-Link 5 port bei mir und der läuft super 

mfg Florian


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Januar 2014)

*Ach was ist das "unschön"*

Der Assignment-Server mag keine Falter mehr
Er *verweigert* die Verbindung


So ein pöser Pube 

_*"No connection could be made because the target machine actively refused it"*_


----------



## wolf7 (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ach was ist das "unschön"*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Der Assignment-Server mag keine Falter mehr
> Er *verweigert* die Verbindung
> 
> 
> ...


 
stimmt, bereits seit 2 Stunden idled meine Grafikkarte deswegen nur dumm rumm.


----------



## nfsgame (2. Januar 2014)

Dachte schon bei mir wäre was kaputt .


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Januar 2014)

Immerhin - ein "Up"date 

Jetzt meldet er:

_*"Ein Verbindungsversuch ist fehlgeschlagen, da die Gegenstelle nach einer bestimmten Zeitspanne nicht richtig reagiert hat, oder die hergestellte Verbindung war fehlerhaft, da der verbundene Host nicht reagiert hat."*_

Ich krieg gleich das 
Oder wie einer im Support-Forum gepostet hat (sinngemäss)

"Wenn das so weitergeht muss ich noch mein Gehirn einschalten"


----------



## Amigafan (2. Januar 2014)

Zum "GPU-Problem":

Es liegt nicht an Eurer Hardware bzw. eines (möglichen) Fehlers Eurer Software (meine GPU´s ideln auch)   - das Problem liegt bei Stanford: deren GPU-Server hat ein (größeres) Problem.

Siehe: FAH VM server down, sys admins notified

Außerdem:

Es findet derzeit kein Punkteupdate statt (key FAH VM server).


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Januar 2014)

Danke für deine Bestätigung


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Januar 2014)

Einen Vorteil haben wir BigWU-Falter: Wenn es mal keine BigWU's hat, können unsere Server immer noch normale SMP-WU's falten > meiner hat sich gerade anstelle einer BigWU ne P8567 geholt. Anstelle von min. 250kPPD sind halt "nur" ~140kPPD. 


 Edit:


Special_Flo schrieb:


> 1. mit dem EEE PC --> Geht nicht leider. gibt aber auch gigabit usb 2.0 adapter.


 Die Extra-Anschaffung lohnt sich leider nicht > USB 2.0 begrenzt das Ganze auf 25-30MB/s 

 War auch nur ne Frage mit dem Adapter, da ich den eh rumliegen hatte.


----------



## Special_Flo (2. Januar 2014)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Edit:
> 
> Die Extra-Anschaffung lohnt sich leider nicht > USB 2.0 begrenzt das Ganze auf 25-30MB/s
> 
> War auch nur ne Frage mit dem Adapter, da ich den eh rumliegen hatte.



aber 25 - 30MB/s > 12,5MB/s


----------



## wolf7 (2. Januar 2014)

wollte gerade fragen, ob es scho updates gibt, weil es immer noch keine neuen WUs gibt...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Januar 2014)

Special_Flo schrieb:


> aber 25 - 30MB/s > 12,5MB/s


Ich weiss, aber lohnt sich einfach nicht. 
Neuere Geräte habe eh alle min. 1Gbits-LAN und da lohnt sich die Anschaffung für meinen alten Nettop einfach nicht da das Teil nachher eh nur herumliegt.


----------



## Amigafan (3. Januar 2014)

Mittlerweile ist der VM-Server und damit der GPU-AS wieder online, d. h. GPU-WU´s sind wieder verfügbar. 

Dieser Ausfall zeigt, dass ohne BackUp-Server der komplette GPU-Zweig zu anfällig für Probleme ist - und das hat auch Stanford seit längerer Zeit erkannt.
Daher wird diese BackUp, welches schon seit längerer Zeit geplant und vorbereitet war, nächte Woche in die Tat umgesetzt. 

Quelle: VM server back up & plan to improve this for next time


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Januar 2014)

Das wird nun auch mächtig Zeit, dass sie da endlich was unternehmen

Das weiss Vijay natürlich nicht seit gestern; viele (auch ich) haben ihn schon oft darauf hingewiesen
In meine Business könnten wir uns ohne redundante Server gleich die Kugel geben

Aber eben, wer weiss das nicht aus eigener Erfahrung, man ist einfach träge und wird das dann "gleich erledigen"
Es stiess (und stösst) mich einfach sehr sauer auf wenn man bedenkt, dass Millionen für Forschung investiert werden..
- und man dann keine 20-30'000 Dollar in die Hand nimmt um ein reales Risiko zu minimieren

Ich habe fertig


----------



## nfsgame (3. Januar 2014)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> In meine Business könnten wir uns ohne redundante Server gleich die Kugel geben


 
Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen... Auch wenns manchmal auch doof laufen kann und der Backupserver sich einfach mal sagt "War was?" - Ich durfte gestern auffer Arbeit in Rekordzeit nen "neuen" Dicom-Printserver zusammenbasteln und konfiguieren... Da kommt Freude auf einen Tag vorm Urlaub .


----------



## Amigafan (3. Januar 2014)

Wie zeigt sich doch immer wieder:

Erst wenn es weh tut, ist der Mensch bereit, aus Fehlern zu lernen . . . 
(Das schließt die eigene Erfahrung ein )

Habe auch fertig


----------



## Uwe64LE (4. Januar 2014)

Ich hab echt die Nase voll und überlege ernsthaft, eine Faltpause einzulegen.
Am Wochenende lasse ich meistens den zweiten Rechner mitfalten und zum Dank dafür hab ich auf beiden eine 11293 abgefasst.
Der erste hat gerade 2.224 Punkte abgeliefert und der zweite bringt nachher gar nur 1835 Punkte.
Für jeweils einen halben Tag Arbeit ist mir dafür sowohl der Strom zu teuer, als auch meine hardware zu schade.

Ich dachte eigentlich, dass sich nach dem Sturm der Entrüstung über dieses Schrott-Projekt was getan hätte 
Ab Montag läuft erstmal  nur noch eine WU über Nacht und dann seh ich mir mal in Ruhe an, wie sich das weiter entwickelt.


----------



## Intel22nm (4. Januar 2014)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Ich hab echt die Nase voll und überlege ernsthaft, eine Faltpause einzulegen.
> Am Wochenende lasse ich meistens den zweiten Rechner mitfalten und zum Dank dafür hab ich auf beiden eine 11293 abgefasst.
> Der erste hat gerade 2.224 Punkte abgeliefert und der zweite bringt nachher gar nur 1835 Punkte.
> Für jeweils einen halben Tag Arbeit ist mir dafür sowohl der Strom zu teuer, als auch meine hardware zu schade.


 
Das Stromargument ist doch fadenscheinig.

Es geht den meisten um die Punkte.

Höchstens um die Punkte - Aufwand - Relation.

Ginge es um die Wissenschaft, wäre jede gültig abgelieferte Workunit wertvoll und den Aufwand wert. 

Früher wurde für Bruchteile der heute möglichen Punkte gerechnet, zu höheren Berechnungskosten an Strom. Ergo gibt es gute und schlechte Phasen um für die Punkte zu rechnen, daran wird sich bei folding@home nie etwas ändern. Pausen zu machen halte ich für nachvollziehbar, weil es etwa drüben in den USA Folder gibt, denen der Strom nichts zählt, die crunchen die Workunits durch wie sie kommen. Das sind die wahren Stützen des Projekts, ohne solche Teilnehmer die alles durchkauen, wäre dieser Forschungszweig ein trockener Ast.

Ohne jemandem zu nahe treten zu wollen. Es gibt ja (BOINC) Forschungsprojekte, die ähnliche Ziele verfolgen und dankbar(er) sind für Teilnehmer mit leistungsfähiger Hardware. Auch in Punkte Relationen.


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Januar 2014)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Ich hab echt die Nase voll und überlege ernsthaft, eine Faltpause einzulegen.
> ... und zum Dank dafür hab ich auf beiden eine 11293 abgefasst.
> Der erste hat gerade 2.224 Punkte abgeliefert und der zweite bringt nachher gar nur 1835 Punkte.
> Für jeweils einen halben Tag Arbeit ist mir dafür sowohl der Strom zu teuer, als auch meine hardware zu schade.
> ...



Ja, adeele ihr schönen (8900) Zeiten - das Projekt erscheint nicht mehr (in der Liste)
Ja2, meine beiden ATI/AMD-Karten mühen sich jetzt auch mit 11293ern ab
Die N_VIDIA`s kauen auf 7624-26er rum; dafür bräuchte es keine 600er- oder 700er-Karten
Somit auch bei mir alles etwas für den Arsch...affenburger Platz

Aber eben - die müssen auch durchgefaltet werden und ich hoffe auf bessere Zeiten


----------



## Amigafan (4. Januar 2014)

Leider gibt es (schon wieder) ein Problem bei den GPU-WU´s: 

Die (vorhandenen) Core17-WU´s sind fast vollständig berechnet und damit Mangelware (daher die Zuweisung der Core15- bzw. Core16-WU`s).

Derzeit läuft die Berechnung weiterer Core17-Projekte, die Fertigstellung bzw. die Bereitstellung  kann aber bis morgen dauern.

Quelle: More core17 WUs are on the way


----------



## wolf7 (4. Januar 2014)

yay Strom sparen meine GPU idled so lange rum, bis wieder 8900er Projekte kommen... (bzw. Core17 Projekte allgemein) Hat im übrigen gerade eiskalt eine gezogen, aber was anderes faltet sie nicht. Core16 WUs werden abgestoßen und nicht bearbeitet. Aufgrund der Core17 Mangelware hat sie auch 5 Stunden heute Pause gemacht (bei Status stand "Failed") Bei Core16 WUs ist das immer noch aktuell: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/folding-home-pcgh-team-70335/19803-rumpelkammer-pcgh-folding-home-thread-ii-2669.html#post5988702 Keine Ahnung, wieso sie die net mag, ist aber reproduzierbar und immer ähnliche Log-Einträge.


----------



## Uwe64LE (4. Januar 2014)

Intel22nm schrieb:


> Das Stromargument ist doch fadenscheinig.
> 
> Es geht den meisten um die Punkte.
> 
> Höchstens um die Punkte - Aufwand - Relation.



Ich habe meine beiden GTS 450 und meine GTX 650 verkauft und mir eine HD7870 und eine HD7950 gekauft. 
Die verballern schon "etwas" mehr Strom.
Für 2000 Punkte hätte ich beide Neuanschaffungen nicht getätigt (ich zocke schon seit 10 Jahren nicht mehr- sind reine Folding Karten)
und mit den 450ern auch bedeutend weniger Strom verbraucht.
Da ich den selbst bezahle, ist das für mich nicht fadenscheinig.



Intel22nm schrieb:


> Ginge es um die Wissenschaft, wäre jede gültig abgelieferte Workunit wertvoll und den Aufwand wert.
> 
> Früher wurde für Bruchteile der heute möglichen Punkte gerechnet, zu höheren Berechnungskosten an Strom. Ergo gibt es gute und schlechte Phasen um für die Punkte zu rechnen, daran wird sich bei folding@home nie etwas ändern. Pausen zu machen halte ich für nachvollziehbar, weil es etwa drüben in den USA Folder gibt, denen der Strom nichts zählt, die crunchen die Workunits durch wie sie kommen. Das sind die wahren Stützen des Projekts, ohne solche Teilnehmer die alles durchkauen, wäre dieser Forschungszweig ein trockener Ast.



Ja ich weiß, früher hatten wir einen Kaiser ...
Wenn sie bei der damaligen Bepunktung für Standard-WU geblieben wären und hätten dann für BIG WU das Zehnfache gegeben (also 150 Punkte) und für GraKa ein ähnliches Reglement eingeführt hätten, wäre ja alles gut gewesen.
Aber Stanford hat nun mal auf dieses inflationäre Punktesystem gesetzt. Da kann ich weder was dafür, noch kann man es rückgängig machen.
Aber einfach ohne Grund nur noch 10% der Punkte zu verteilen ist eine Frechheit. Forschung hin oder her. Wenn ich schon Aufwand und Kosten habe, will ich auch wenigstens "moralisch/ideell" bezahlt werden. Wofür gibt´s denn ein Ranking?




Intel22nm schrieb:


> Ohne jemandem zu nahe treten zu wollen. Es gibt ja (BOINC) Forschungsprojekte, die ähnliche Ziele verfolgen und dankbar(er) sind für Teilnehmer mit leistungsfähiger Hardware. Auch in Punkte Relationen.


Bin für Vorschläge offen.


----------



## picar81_4711 (4. Januar 2014)

Bei diesen Core17-Problemen bin ich wieder irgendwie froh, einen Server am laufen zu haben....der hoffentlich auch noch lange die BIGs schafft.....


----------



## mattinator (5. Januar 2014)

Ich hatte (zufällig) das Problem auf andere Art gelöst: mal wieder etwas länger gezockt (Deus Ex: Human Revolution, gab's vor geraumer Zeit bei Steam nahezu kostenlos). Da hatte die GTX 660 Ti Faltpause. Zwischendurch hatte sie sich ein 7625-er Projekt (FahCore_15) gezogen, die gehen ja noch, nur auf ca. die halbe PPD reduziert. Jetzt kaut sie wieder wie gehabt mit  dem FahCore_17. Ich finde auch, dass Stanford die Bewertung der Projekte besser im Sinne der "donors" regulieren sollte. Proklamieren tun sie es ja schon eine ganze Weile, nur müssen sie wirklich mal ernsthaft Taten folgen lassen. "Einfach so" etwas für die Wissenschaft zu tun, macht keinen Sinn. Und was soll für den Folding-Donor (!) der Maßstab für den wissenschaftlichen und medizinischen Wert seiner Spende sein, wenn nicht die vergebenen Punkte !? Wenn die Forschung keine Ergebnisse für betroffene kranke Menschen bringt, wird der gewollte positive Effekt von Folding@Home (im Einzelfall) ganz schnell durch den erhöhten Strom- und Resourcen-Verbrauch für die Produktion und den Betrieb der Folding-Hardware kompensiert. Was / bzw. wem nutzen die medizinischen Erkenntnisse, wenn die Erde in einigen Jahren einen Resourcen-Kollaps erleidet ?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Januar 2014)

Ich denke über kurz oder lang wird sich Standfort echt Gedanken darüber machen müssen ob es zumindest bei den GPU-Projekten nicht besser wäre wieder zu den Fixpunkten zurückzukehren > die mit den schnelleren Grakas bekommen nicht mehr Punkte als die mit den etwas Langsameren für das gleiche Projekt, können aber in der gleichen Zeit mehr Projekte durchfalten und erhalten so mehr Punkte.


----------



## Uwe64LE (5. Januar 2014)

Vijay Pande schrieb:
			
		

> We see a shortage in Core17 WUs, so we’re building more core17 WUs right now.  The building process takes some time, probably until tomorrow morning.


Na das scheint ja geklappt zu haben. Hab nach meiner Meckerpause mal die Probe auf´s Exempel gemacht und ne P8900 bekommen 

Danke für den Hinweis, Amigafan.


----------



## Intel22nm (5. Januar 2014)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Aber Stanford hat nun mal auf dieses inflationäre Punktesystem gesetzt. Da kann ich weder was dafür, noch kann man es rückgängig machen.
> Aber einfach ohne Grund nur noch 10% der Punkte zu verteilen ist eine Frechheit. Forschung hin oder her. Wenn ich schon Aufwand und Kosten habe, will ich auch wenigstens "moralisch/ideell" bezahlt werden. Wofür gibt´s denn ein Ranking?
> ...
> Bin für Vorschläge offen.


 
Der PG vorzuwerfen, sie würde "einfach ohne Grund" Punkte nicht vergeben, ist meiner Meinung der falsche Ansatz.

Punkte basieren auf einem Benchmarksystem, das transparent ist, dafür gibt es sogar Punkteberechnungssoftware. Ja, die Workunits laufen auf der gegebenen Hardware unterschiedlich. Ja, bei Engpässen bei der Verfügbarkeit von bestimmten, für dich oder andere optimalen Workunits gibt es keine Fortsetzung von maximalen PPD, wie man es gewohnt ist oder wofür man die Hardware angeschafft.

Das hat die PG nie in Aussicht gestellt, im Gegenteil wurde immer wieder betont, dass es keine Kontinuiät in dieser oder jenen Richtung geben wird, weil sie flexibel auf die Erfordernisse der Wissenschaft reagieren wollen. *Folding@home ist kein Punkteproduktionsbetrieb für Donors.* Das scheinen hier wie in anderen Teams einige zu vergessen. Wer Gegenleistung in Form von Punkten einfordert, kann dies auf der Basis des Benchmarksystems tun. Das passiert regelmäßig, die Diskussionen im folding Forum sind nachzulesen, aktuell wieder hier, im dem es einige interessante Aussagen von offizieller Stelle gibt, wo Schwachstellen im Punktewertungssystem erkannt werden. Und auch wie es dazu gekommen ist, weil sie kurz gesagt versuchen über die Attraktivität der Punkte zu steuern.

Hier habe ich den Eindruck, wenn ich von "Frechheit" lese, dass die Egozentrik gewonnen hat. Verständlich in heutiger Zeit, die Ellenbogengesellschaft muss ich Träger dieser Einstellung haben, das ist kein virtuelles Konstrukt, ich leiste also will ich Gegenleistung. Und ja nicht vera..lbert werden, sonst zieht man eben Konsequenzen.

Punkte sind keine moralischen oder ideelen Münzen. Von denen lässt sich nichts kaufen, weder bekommt man ein Preisgeld für Rangplätze noch Anerkennung für gemeinnützige Leistung durch Mithilfe an gesellschaftlichen Problemlösungen wie der Krankheitserforschung. Ja, sie spiegeln für einen selbst wieder, ob und wieviel man bereit war, Rechenzeit zu spenden. Daher der Begriff Donor. Die Spendenquittung gibt es in Form eines Zertifikats. Das kann man sich gerne an die Wand hängen, finde ich gut. 

Von mir angesprochen waren BOINC Projekte, die ähnliche Forschungsaufgaben haben, das sind u.a. POEM, Docking, GPUgrid. Soll hier kein Thema werden weil erstens off topic und zweitens ich folding weiterhin als am besten aufgestelltes Projekt halte, um Forschungsergebnisse zu realisieren. Wie man sieht haben sie in kurzer Zeit, das Core17 Problem gelöst, seit gestern wurden bereits wieder Workunits verteilt.

Also nichts weiter als ein kurzer Aufreger über ein paar Stunden verlorenes Rangplätzegerangel. Wofür es ein Ranking gibt ? Für Menschen, die sich gerne ranken lassen. Als Leistungstest für Maschinenarbeit. Aber kaum um sich mit einem Rangplatz als Mensch zu identifizieren und dann körperlich zu leiden, weil man etwas "verloren" hat, einem Punkte "genommen" wurden. Wer sich selbst auf einen Rangplatz reduziert, wird damit leben müssen, als solcher Höhen und Tiefen zu erleben.

Mir ist durchaus wichtig, dass meine für DC eingesetzte Hardware vernünftig läuft, v.a. in der effizienten Auslastung, der Fehlerfreiheit d.h. Gültigkeit der Ergebnisse, des Bedienungskomfort, den Nebeneffekten an Wartung, Betriebssicherheit und zuletzt auch in Hinsicht bezahlbares Hobby. Trotzdem unterstütze ich gerne kleine (Beta) Projekte, um deren Anwendungsentwicklung zu beschleunigen. Darin sehe ich den Gedanken des verteilten Rechnens noch erfüllt, um finanzschwachen Projekten auf diesem Weg Rechenarbeit abzunehmen.

Die PG wird evtl. irgendwann vom verteilten Rechnen abkommen, siehe die Kommentare im o.g. Thread, sobald Alternativen interessanter sind und deren Bedürfnisse besser decken. Externe Berechnungen haben Vor- und Nachteile. Die Tatsache, dass bei folding die Donors eben nicht die dominante Rolle spielen, wie manche gerne hätten, wird zu einer ständigen Fluktuation führen. Solange jedoch der Grundstock an den zentralen Rechenaufgaben gedeckt ist, dürfte es kaum zu weiteren Zugeständnissen an die Donors kommen. Das ist in anderen Projekten ähnlich. Der Markt für DC ist groß und aufgrund der hohen Leistungsfähigkeit an privat gestellter Hardware sowie der Punkte und Badges Anreize umkämpft. Worüber man m.M. froh sein kann, weil dies eine gewisse Auswahl erlaubt, wo man sich beteiligen möchte.


----------



## wolf7 (5. Januar 2014)

abgesehen von der Diskussion kann mir niemand erklären wieso meine Grafikkarte keine Core16 WUs falten kann?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Januar 2014)

@Intel22nm: Mich selber betrifft das Punktesystem der GPU-WUs nicht weil ich momentan keine falte, aber sei mal ganz ehrlich:
Wie würdest du reagieren wen deine Graka einfach nur noch 1/3 der Punkte abwirft wie vorher > die Rechenleistung ist schliesslich die selbe als neu war.
Bloß weil sie nicht mehr Topaktuell ist nur noch 1/3 der Punkte?

Erklär mir das bitte mal wieso das neue Punktesystem besser sein soll als das Alte daß die älteren Grakas nicht so ungerecht bestraft hat.


----------



## Intel22nm (5. Januar 2014)

wolf7 schrieb:


> ... kann mir niemand erklären wieso meine Grafikkarte keine Core16 WUs falten kann?


 
Es sind die OpenCL Treiber, d.h. die Treiberversion die bei AMD und Core16 Probleme macht. Findet sich im folding Forum, ein Rückschritt auf frühere Versionen lässt sie wieder falten. Macht aber m.M. kaum Sinn, ständig zur Workunit und Core Version passende Treiber zu installieren.



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @Intel22nm: Mich selber betrifft das  Punktesystem der GPU-WUs nicht weil ich momentan keine falte, aber sei  mal ganz ehrlich:
> Wie würdest du reagieren wen deine Graka einfach nur noch 1/3 der Punkte  abwirft wie vorher > die Rechenleistung ist schliesslich die selbe  als neu war.
> Bloß weil sie nicht mehr Topaktuell ist nur noch 1/3 der Punkte?
> 
> Erklär mir das bitte mal wieso das neue Punktesystem besser sein soll  als das Alte daß die älteren Grakas nicht so ungerecht bestraft  hat.



Du glaubst wirklich PD will die Donors bestrafen ?

Sobald meine alten GPUs für die folding Berechnungen zu langsam waren, habe ich sie für andere BOINC Projekte eingesetzt. Und ich falte schon seit GPU1 Client, dessen Ergebnisse sagen wir mal einzig für die Programmierungsentwicklung genutzt wurden. Mit GPU2 wurden erstmals produktiv Forschungsfragen gerechnet und die Ergebnisse verwendet.

Das Abwerfen von Punkten als Zweck der Sache - darauf bin ich oben eingegangen. Die Perspektive würde ich umdrehen, weil sie dann Sinn macht: wie kann meine Hardware Forschungsaufgaben berechnen ? Ändert sich die Komplexität der Berechnungen, die Übersetzung dieser Aufgabenstellung über die Software anhand älterer Hardware, dann ist die Rechenleistung ein Relation darauf, kein absoluter Wert wie theoretische FLOPS.

Bei Mantle wünscht man sich ähnlich eine direktere, effektive Kommunikation mit der Hardware, verspricht sich davon Vorteile (fps) und ggf. Nachteile (ältere Grafikkarten taugen, Neukauf wird hinausgezögert). Mit OPENMMGPU ist es ähnlich, die Weiterentwicklung daran hat enorme Steigerungen der nutzbaren Rechenleistung gebracht. Erst damit hat PG das Punkteniveau etabliert, über das nun bei Einbrüchen so lamentiert wird. Schaut man nur 1 Jahr zurück wäre man froh über die genannten 1/3 der in Punkten gemessenen Leistung.

Jeder bemisst anders, entweder zu eigener Hardware vorher, zum objektiv Machbaren derselben Hardware durch andere Donor Statistiken, zum absoluten oder relativen Verbrauch (Stromkosten) usw.

Bei mir ist eher die Effizienz der Cores, die mich reizt. Eine 20, 50 oder 70 prozentige GPU Auslastung halte ich für schlecht, wenn diesselbe Hardware bei anderen Projekten 99% Auslastung hinbekommt, bei ähnlich hoher Stabilität oder gar besserer Relation etwa der Abgabefristen. Bei folding ist die vorzeitige Ablieferung zur dead line ein wichtiger Bonusfaktor. Verständlich aus Forschersicht aber m.E. blöd für die Beteiligung von 08/15 Computersystemen, die eben nur 6-10 Stunden am Tag laufen. Bei BOINC Projekten gibt es diesen Abgabedruck nur in Ausnahmefällen (GPUgrid mit dann "unverschämten" hohen Punkten).

DC beruht auf Freiwilligkeit, nirgends findet sich ein Aufruf der PG sich eigens zum Falten Hardware zu kaufen. *Nirgends*. Es wird im Gegenteil geholfen, weniger taufrische Hardware optimal einzustellen, um die Donorwünsche zu befriedigen. Es wird von Moderatorseite abgeraten, sich speziell aus Basis aktuelle PPD Raten neue Hardware anzuschaffen, weil daraus abgeleitete Garantien unmöglich sind. Das ist alles nachzulesen. (Der Blick über den Tellerrand ist manchmal erleuchted, siehe SETI oder GPUgrid, völlig unterschiedliches Verhalten wie auch andere Ressurcen, um sich programmiertechnisch auf die Hardware der treuen Teilnehmerschaft einzusetzen. Da rechnet dann eine G80 oder es plumpsen "moderne" GPUs hinten runter, weil neueste CUDA Voraussetzungen etabliert werden.)

Aus dieser Erfahrung in der Vergangenheit kann man Schlüsse ziehen. Etwa sofort auf einen "Zug" aufzuspringen oder vorsichtig zu investieren und Erwartungen herunterzuschrauben.

Oder man wird punktegeil und maßlos enttäuscht, sobald die Forschung neue Weichen stellt und die Statistik die überzogenen Erwartungen korrigiert.

Was mir aufgefallen ist: man kann falten lassen, ohne einen Blick in die Statistik zu werfen.  Die Auswertung der Logdatei büer erfolgreichen Versand der Ergebnisse genügt. *Proteine falten ohne Statistikauswertung ist möglich*. Wer will kann ja gelegentlich die HFM Benchmarks auswerten, aber für die Mithilfe an der Rechenarbeit ist das nur für Ausnahmefälle angesagt. 

Weil die Clients und Cores inzwischen stabil laufen, wer keine Beta Workunits rechnen lassen will, kann das ausschließen bzw. ist Standard. Dafür sollte den Beta Teams auch mal Dank gesagt werden, auf deren Kappe gehen die Stabilitätstests. Dass diese ggf. mit Punktevorteilen indirekt profitieren, finde ich i.O. Dass man jedem Einsteiger empfiehlt Beta aus Punktegründen laufen zu lassen, halte ich für grenzwertig. Wer (sich) gründlich informiert, der kennt die Risiken und geht sie bewusst ein.

Nein, ich will hier nichts schönreden, bin selbst phasenweise ausgestiegen, weil mich manche Dinge gestört haben am Kommunikationsverhalten der PG, die gehen die Probleme manchmal sehr akademisch an, mit schier unendlicher Geduld, wenigstens wollen sie für 2014 einen Kommunkationsposten für die Donors schaffen. Auch eine Antwort auf das Gezeter und Gezänk.


----------



## Multithread (5. Januar 2014)

Und welchen AMD treiber muss man haben damit die GPU (s) wieder falten? Da geht doch eine grosse Leistung verloren.

Ich habe es heute das erste mal probiert, CPU faltet, GPU wollen nicht (AMD Tahiti XT).

sieht man auch irgendwo Statistiken wie viele Punkte man wann gefaltet hat?


----------



## Uwe64LE (5. Januar 2014)

@Intel22nm
Ist ja alles schön und gut, was du schreibst. Wahrscheinlich sogar richtig- hilft aber trotzdem keinem weiter.
Ohne das 





> Gezeter und Gezänk


 hätte PD aber vielleicht nicht reagiert und die P8900 sterben lassen.

Es geht nicht um alte hardware. Es geht um aktuelle Grafikkarten, die normalerweise 55.000 (7870) bzw. 75.000 (7950) ppd abwerfen
und zwischendurch mit diesem grottigen P11.xxx eben nur 4.000 ppd.
Wenn diese Projekte (die ja auch neu sind) so wichtig sind, dass sie auch für die Forschung notwendig sind, sollten sie auch Punkte
in einem adäquaten Rahmen abwerfen. Es hat ja keiner was gegen eine Abstufung nach Wichtung- also vielleicht nur 80% eines P8900.
Aber doch nicht weniger als 10%!

Natürlich ist alles freiwillig. Das gilt aber für beide Seiten 

Ich verärger doch niemanden ohne Grund, der mir freiwillig hilft. Die Punkte kosten nix. Keine Punkte bringen Verärgerung.
Was ist daran so schwer zu verstehen?


----------



## mattinator (5. Januar 2014)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Wenn diese Projekte (die ja auch neu sind) so wichtig sind, dass sie auch für die Forschung notwendig sind, sollten sie auch Punkte
> in einem adäquaten Rahmen abwerfen. Es hat ja keiner was gegen eine Abstufung nach Wichtung- also vielleicht nur 80% eines P8900.
> Aber doch nicht weniger als 10%!
> ...
> ...


 Danke, Du hast es kurz und knapp auf den Punkt gebracht. Ich verstehe die Argumentation von *Intel22nm* sowieso nicht. Die Donors falten freiwillig, da kann es doch nicht so schwer sein, über ein "vernünftiges" "Bepunktungssystem" auch die Motivation derer zu erhalten, denen es mehr (oder weniger) auch auf die Punkte und den damit verbundenen Wettbewerb ankommt. Es geht doch hier nicht um irgendwelche Ansprüche ! Außerdem ist ein großer Teil der Argumente von *Intel22nm* schon damit widerlegt, dass Stanford daran arbeitet, dass Punktesystem zu verbessern. Wo alles in Ordnung ist, braucht man nichts zu verbessern. Wenn es eine bessere Quelle zur Einschätzung des Wertes unseres Folding-Beitrages als das Punktesystem gibt, kann uns *Intel22nm* gerne eines Besseren belehren. Aber dann bitte ein Stelle, die auch für einen Nicht-Mediziner verständlich ist. Ich glaube, hier erwartet keiner eine Gegenleistung von Stanford. Wenn ein Projekt nur ein zehntel der (Punkte- und Verbrauchs- !)Effizienz eines anderen erreicht, gehe ich davon aus, dass der wissenschaftliche Wert auch dem entsprechend geringer ist. Woraus sollte ich sonst (als medizinischer Laie) Anderes ableiten. Das bedeutet für mich, dass ich bei dem geringen wissenschaftlichen Wert den Rechner lieber auslasse und damit unsere Resourcen und Umwelt schone.

Habe fertig.


----------



## Intel22nm (5. Januar 2014)

mattinator schrieb:


> ... gerne eines Besseren belehren. Aber dann bitte ein Stelle, die auch für einen Nicht-Mediziner verständlich ist. Ich glaube, hier erwartet keiner eine Gegenleistung von Stanford. Wenn ein Projekt nur ein zehntel der (Punkte- und Verbrauchs- !)Effizienz eines anderen erreicht, gehe ich davon aus, dass der wissenschaftliche Wert auch dem entsprechend geringer ist. Woraus sollte ich sonst (als medizinischer Laie) Anderes ableiten. Das bedeutet für mich, dass ich bei dem geringen wissenschaftlichen Wert den Rechner lieber auslasse und damit unsere Resourcen und Umwelt schone.


 
Ich will niemanden belehren. Ihr wollt doch eine Gegenleistung, in Form von Punkten. Siehe oben, moralisch / ideele Bezahlung.

Das Benchmarksystem ist in der Vergangenheit *kontinuierlich angepasst* worden, leider hinkt es nach, das meinte ich mit Ansprüchen der Donors und der Reaktionsfreude der PG. Ihr wollt meine o.g. Aussagen "widerlegen", weil aktuell eine weitere Anpassung ansteht ? Mann ist das billig. 

Von einer PPD Leistung der Hardware auf den wissenschaftlichen Wert eines Rechenergebnisses zurückzuschließen bedarf der Interpretation der Gesamtfaktoren während der Leistungserbringung. Weil AMD keine konstante Treiberleistung über die Versionen hinweg hinbekommt ist folding bzw. das Benchmarksystem weltfremd ? 

Die 8900 Workunits "sterben lassen" ... natürlich, PG hat absichtlich die punktebringenden Workunits auslaufen lassen und erst nach einem Aufschrei den Nachschub veranlasst. Ich lese oft im folding Forum nach und finde - für meinen Teil - logische Erklärungen. Wer Verschwörungstheorien anhängen will, der wird überall fündig. Mir ist meine Zeit dafür zu knapp. Deshalb meine letzte Antwort zu diesem Problemfeld.

Offensichtlich seid ihr zur differenzierten Betrachtung unfähig. Unfähigkeit nicht als Persönlichkeitsmerkmal sondern als Unlust, sich mit einer Projektentwicklung auseinanderzusetzen. In der es eben neben verschiedenen Cores und Hardwaregenerationen noch die Programmierleistung und die Treiberproblematik gibt.

Klar, wenn man alle Projektnummern über einen Kamm schert, deren Rechenaufwand und Rechenmöglichkeit durch die verwendete Hardware ausser Acht lässt, dann werden ihr von Stanford von vorne bis hinten belogen und betrogen. Mag das glauben wer will.  Und sobald die Punkte wieder fließen ist der Ärger vergessen. 

Irgendwie hatte ich die Hoffnung, mehr vernünftige Falter in diesem Team zu finden. Schade. Mit persönlichem Frust auf das Projekt zu schimpfen, weil dort müsse ja die Schuld liegen, ist sehr einfach wie verständlich. Aber zu ignorieren, wie es denn dazu gekommen ist ... egal.

Wünsche euch allen zukünftig frustfreies Falten !


----------



## Uwe64LE (5. Januar 2014)

Du musst nicht gleich ausfallend werden und deine gesenkten Daumen kannst du dir auch sparen.

Es ist eben keine kontinuierliche Anpassung und es liegt auch weder an der hardware, noch an irgendwelchen Treibern oder verschiedenen Versionen.
Beide genannten WU sind auch nicht nagelneu. Die 11.xxx ist vor ein paar Wochen schon mal negativ aufgefallen und hat schon mal Kritik hervorgerufen.
Trotzdem wird sie uns wieder untergejubelt.

Zur Verdeutlichung nur noch mal für dich:
Tag1: P8900 --> 70.000 ppd
Tag2: P11.xxx ---> 4.000 ppd (und widersprüchliche Angaben zu P8900)
Tag3: auf einmal wieder P8900 mit 70.000 ppd

Das hat weder mit nem AMD Treiber, noch mit einer anderen Grafikkarte, noch mit sonstigen Änderungen zu tun, sondern einzig und allein damit,
dass PG eben nur ~2000 Punkte für diese WU raus rücken wollen.
Nun wird die Zukunft zeigen, wie es weiter geht. Es gab ja schon P 10.xxx, die geringfügig weniger als P8900 abwerfen. So kann man das ja mit P11.xxx
auch machen, wenn die wieder verteilt werden.

Wenn niemand was sagt, ändert sich auch nix. Wenn Kritik aber nur als meckern und schimpfen ausgelegt wird, ist jedes weitere Wort unnütz ...


----------



## mattinator (5. Januar 2014)

Intel22nm schrieb:


> Ihr wollt doch eine Gegenleistung, in Form von Punkten. Siehe oben, moralisch / ideele Bezahlung.


 Falsch ! Wir wollen, dass für die gleiche Rechenleistung auch eine gleiche Bewertung erfolgt. Und da unsere Hardware sich nicht ändert von einem Projekt-Typ zum anderen, liegt die Bewertung nur in den Händen von Stanford. Oder kannst Du glaubhaft erklären, warum für die unterschiedlichen Projekt-Typen unterschiedliche Punkte vergeben werden ? Aber irgendwie habe ich auch keine Lust mehr auf diese sinnlose Diskussion. Auf unsere Argumente gehst Du nicht ein und anscheinend willst oder kannst Du nicht verstehen, worum es uns eigentlich geht. Eigentlich schade.


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Januar 2014)

Intel22nm schrieb:


> ... Irgendwie hatte ich die Hoffnung, mehr vernünftige Falter in diesem Team zu finden. Schade....



Ich habe mich bewusst aus diesem "Austausch" der Meinungen herausgehalten aber das ist nun selbst mir zu viel
 So kannst du diesem Team nicht "an den Karren fahren"

 Nicht alles was du geschrieben hast ist völlig "falsch" oder "daneben" aber das Verlangen nach entsprechender "Bezahlung" für die Leistung hat nichts mit Unvernunft zu tun
 Nachdem du dich ja (wie du selber schreibst) oft und intensiv in den Foren bewegst müsste dir doch folgende Absicht von PG bekannt sein:
Unified GPU/SMP benchmarking scheme: equal points for equal work

 Oft versprochen aber nie wirklich umgesetzt - leider
 Ich jedenfalls falte mit meiner (modernen) Hardware alles was kommt
 Wenn aber ein Projekt mit dieser Hardware nur 4000 PPD erzielt (P11.xxx) dann muss ich das nicht mögen - oder?
 Und es ist bestimmt nicht "equal"

 Also, bleib bei deiner Meinung - das ist ok (auch wenn ich anderer Meinung bin)
 Aber bleib dabei bitte "oberhalb der Gürtellinie"


----------



## wolf7 (5. Januar 2014)

Ich will euch nicht weiter unterbrechen, aber nur mal ne kurze Frage am Rande:

Da die Lieferzeit der R9 280X immer noch ziemlich unklar ist, hab ich mal ins Nvidia Lager geschielt. Dort steht bei ähnlichen Preisen die GTX 770 zur Verfügung. Lohnt sich das Warten auf die AMD Karte? Welche wirft denn im Schnitt mehr Punkte ab?


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Januar 2014)

wolf7 schrieb:


> Ich will euch nicht weiter unterbrechen, aber nur mal ne kurze Frage am Rande:
> 
> Da die Lieferzeit der R9 280X immer noch ziemlich unklar ist, hab ich mal ins Nvidia Lager geschielt. Dort steht bei ähnlichen Preisen die GTX 770 zur Verfügung. Lohnt sich das Warten auf die AMD Karte? Welche wirft denn im Schnitt mehr Punkte ab?


 
Da ich beides "befeuere" kann ich klar antworten...

Die GTX770 ist eine tolle Karte und erfaltet (P8900) ca. 90-95 kPPD
Die R9 280X ist ebenfalls toll; bei derselben WU kommen dabei 110-115 kPPD rum

Wenn man alles gegeneinander abwiegt "gewinnt" die ATI (bei etwas mehr Stromverbrauch) das Rennen
Bei beiden kannst du wenig falsch machen - schau aber (wegen Lautstärke) bei der RADEON, dass du eine Customer-Lösung kaufst


----------



## wolf7 (6. Januar 2014)

danke, dann warte ich auf die AMD. Hab mich bei der Lautstärke nach den Videos gerichtet: Videos zum Lautstärkevergleich - AMD Radeon R9 280X im Test: Boardpartner-Karten im Endlos-Roundup - inkl. Videos und letzten Endes die Asus bestellt.


----------



## Amigafan (6. Januar 2014)

Und wieder hat der "Fehlerteufel" zugeschlagen - es gibt keine GPU´WU´s.
PandeGroup (PG) ist zwar benachrichtigt, es gibt aber derzeit noch keine Infos bezüglich des Problems . . . 

BTW - das letzte Punkteupdate fehlt ebenso . . .


----------



## wolf7 (6. Januar 2014)

Spoiler



17:46:44:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Failed to get assignment from 'assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80': Failed to connect to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80: Es konnte keine Verbindung hergestellt werden, da der Zielcomputer die Verbindung verweigerte.
17:46:44:WU00:FS00:Connecting to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:8080
17:46:45:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Failed to get assignment from 'assign-GPU.stanford.edu:8080': Failed to connect to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:8080: Es konnte keine Verbindung hergestellt werden, da der Zielcomputer die Verbindung verweigerte.
17:46:45:ERROR:WU00:FS00:Exception: Could not get an assignment



also liegt der fehler mal wieder nicht bei mir? Immerhin weiß ich jetzt dass mein i7 + 10 HDDs 160W braucht.


----------



## mattinator (6. Januar 2014)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Und wieder hat der "Fehlerteufel" zugeschlagen - es gibt keine GPU´WU´s.


 Nu haben wir's durch unsere "Meckerei" ganz kaputt gemacht. Hier gibt's ein paar Hinweise: https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=18&p=255418&sid=5af02a1e7ad0978ce73b1cceb70f7e35#p255398.
Ich habe dem CPU-SMP-Client gleich mal einen Kern mehr "gegönnt" (7 -> 8 Kerne), ist trotz Warnung nicht abgeschmiert.

EDIT: Sie haben es repariert, gerade ein 8900-er Projekt bekommen, also den 8. Kern wieder freimachen.


----------



## wolf7 (6. Januar 2014)

mh kann es sein, dass das folding selbst gar nicht so stromfressend ist? Ich meine die 7870 scheint gerade mal 90-100W beim folden zu brauchen. Und da ist noch net mal der Wirkungsgrad des Netzteils drin. Wenn ich mir das so ansehe, dürfte es kein Problem werden die R9 280X auch noch zu betreiben. Das Gesamt System zieht gerade mal 260W im Worst Case Fall.


----------



## ProfBoom (6. Januar 2014)

Frohes, punktereiches neues Jahr, allerseits!

Vielleicht ist dieser Post von Vijay aus dem von Intel22nm geposteten Thread von Interesse.

Kurz zusammengefasst:
1) Gleiche Punkte für gleiche Arbeit heißt nicht Punkte/Watt, sondern Punkte pro berechneter Nanosekunde. Die Falter entscheiden dann, wie sie das umsetzen (SMP/GPU)

2) Verfügbarkeit von Core17. Einige neue Projekte sind in Vorbereitung, Core17 wird eine Schlüsselrolle spielen.

3) BigAdvanced ist immer ein experimenteller, ultra-extremer Teil von FAH gewesen. Es ist versucht worden die Erwartungen so zu setzen, dass die Voraussetzungen für bigadv sich nicht nur ändern können, sondern auch werden. Es ist klar, dass diese Erwartungen nicht gut kommuniziert wurden, was zu aufgebrachten Faltern führt und zu der Sorge, dass das Experiment von Standford schlecht gehandhabt wurde. Es besteht auch die Sorge, dass es schwierig ist solch ein Experiment durchzuführen und die Fairness allen Faltern gegenüber zu bewahren. Es ist schwer in die Zukunft zu sehen, aber es soll versucht werden so früh wie möglich Änderungen, wie die vermutlich Ende 2014 kommende, zu kommunizieren.

4) Eine Befragung der Falter, was verbessert werden könnte, brachte besonders oft das Stichwort "Kommunikation" hervor. Daraufhin wurde beschlossen eine Teilzeitkraft einzustellen, die sich nur um die Kommunikation mit den Faltern kümmert. 

Übrigens schrieb ein anderer Beitrag: SMP-Punkte erhöhen ist äquivalent zu Bigadv-Punkte kürzen, was auch schonmal passiert ist. Also Vorsicht was man fordert!

Die Änderung gilt übrigens nur für neue Projekte. Bei der letzten Änderung waren die alten Projekte noch einige Monte verfügbar.



wolf7 schrieb:


> na ja, das Teil hat 4x 6+2 Anschlüsse also davon  gibt es genug, weiterhin besitzt das Netzteil vier 12V Schienen, wovon  jede 20A unterstützt. Bin mir halt net sicher, was an welcher Schiene  hängt. Es handelt sich um dieses gute Stück: STRAIGHT POWER E9 | 580W CM.  Meine nur gelesen zu haben, dass bei einem PCI-e Strang jeder der zwei  Anschlüsse an ner anderen Schiene hängt und der Somit 40A in Summe  liefern kann. Ob jetzt aber der zweite PCI-e Strang an den gleichen zwei  Schienen hängt, weiß ich nicht. Finde eben auch kein Test, wo jemand  mal zwei Grafikkarten mit dem Teil betrieben hat, aber neukaufen will  ich eigentlich nicht, da es wirklich ein klasse Netzteil ist.


 
Ich habe ein altes BeQuiet Dark Power Pro 450W, das seit ein paar Tagen mit einer 5770 zum spielen und der 7870 zum falten problemlos läuft, trotz 125W TDP Phenom II.
Beim falten brauchen die Grafikkarten gar nicht so viel. Es wurde hier mal eine Differenz von 130W zwischen idle und folding für eine 7970 gepostet.


----------



## mattinator (6. Januar 2014)

ProfBoom schrieb:


> 1) Gleiche Punkte für gleiche Arbeit heißt nicht Punkte/Watt, sondern Punkte pro berechneter Nanosekunde.



 Die Falter haben aber keinen Einfluss auf die Programmierung der Folding-Cores und  / oder Grafik-Treiber. Wenn also mit demselben Grafik-Treiber und derselben Grafik-Karte und einem anderen (neuen !?) Folding-Core eine schlechtere PPD/Watt-Bilanz entsteht, haben sie wohl bei PG in der Programmierung des Folding-Cores etwas "vermasselt".

Mal ein praktisches Thema aus aktuellem Anlass. Ich bekomme jetzt öfter mal Core_15-Projekte, die eine höhere Leistungsaufnahme der Grafikkarte () und damit verbunden einen geringeren stabilen OC-Takt als bei den Core_17-Projekten erzeugen. Um bei den Core_17-Projekten die maximale Leistung zu behalten, lasse ich mal HWiNFO64 im Autostart laufen und habe ein Alert an die GPU Power gebunden, die beim Überschreiten des für den Core_17 üblichen geringeren Wertes mittels Laden eines MSI-Afterburner-Profils den GPU-Takt reduziert. Die CPU-Last durch HWiNFO64 ist bei meinem Sys kleiner als 1%, sollte also kaum Einfluss auf die Faltleistung haben. Mal schauen, wann das nächste Core_15-Projekt kommt und ob das Ganze wie gewollt funktioniert. Hat jemand ähnliche Funktionen mit anderen Mitteln im Einsatz ?


----------



## Chicago (7. Januar 2014)

Hi, weiß nicht ob ich hier richtig bin. Wenn nicht, bitte verschieben!
Hätte mal nen Problem:

Und zwar generiert mir meine GraKa seid Gestern ca. 6000PPD weniger. Auslastung beträgt wie sonst 99%, aber sie würd nicht mehr so warm (früher 68°C, jetzt nur noch 58°C), ebenso fehlt dieses wunderschöne Spulenfiepen.

Ander GraKa lieg es nicht, hab sie mit dem MSI-Kombustor gequält und durch nen paar Benches geschickt.

Kann sowas an den WU´s liegen, gibt es da unterschiede?

gruß Chicago


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Januar 2014)

Hallo Chicago

Meine Glaskugel ist leider grad im 20'000er-Service 

Schpass beiseite:
Natürlich* variieren* die PPD von *Project zu Project*
Nachdem du nicht ausgeführt hast um welche es sich handelt könnten wir nur raten (aka. "Glaskugel") ob da alles in Ordnung ist


----------



## mattinator (7. Januar 2014)

Ist schon möglich, im Moment sind die Core_17-Projekte etwas knapp. Die Unterschiede in Auslastung und PPD-Ausbeute existieren. Kannst ja den Auszug mit dem Projekt-Start aus dem Folding-Log posten.


----------



## xCiRE007x (7. Januar 2014)

So also ich hab mein ersten 9000er geschafft. Gegen 20 Uhr wird dann der nächste fertig sein.. Auf jeden Fall hat der i7 860 endlich auf allen Kernen was zu tun


----------



## Chicago (7. Januar 2014)

Danke für das schnelle melden.

So, hier mal mein LOG:

15:13:18:      Version: 7.3.6
15:13:18:         Date: Feb 18 2013
15:13:18:         Time: 15:25:17
15:13:18:      SVN Rev: 3923
15:13:18:       Branch: fah/trunk/client
15:13:18:     Compiler: Intel(R) C++ MSVC 1500 mode 1200
15:13:18:      Options: /TP /nologo /EHa /Qdiag-disable:4297,4103,1786,279 /Ox -arch:SSE
15:13:18:               /QaxSSE2,SSE3,SSSE3,SSE4.1,SSE4.2 /Qopenmp /Qrestrict /MT /Qmkl
15:13:18:     Platform: win32 XP
15:13:18:         Bits: 32
15:13:18:         Mode: Release
15:13:18:******************************* System ********************************
15:13:18:          CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-3220 CPU @ 3.30GHz
15:13:18:       CPU ID: GenuineIntel Family 6 Model 58 Stepping 9
15:13:18:         CPUs: 4
15:13:18:       Memory: 7.97GiB
15:13:18:  Free Memory: 6.55GiB
15:13:18:      Threads: WINDOWS_THREADS
15:13:18:  Has Battery: false
15:13:18:   On Battery: false
15:13:18:   UTC offset: 1
15:13:18:          PID: 3552
15:13:18:          CWD: C:/Users/...
15:13:18:           OS: Windows 7 Ultimate
15:13:18:      OS Arch: AMD64
15:13:18:         GPUs: 1
15:13:18:        GPU 0: NVIDIA:2 GF114 [GeForce GTX 560 Ti]
15:13:18:         CUDA: 2.1
15:13:18:  CUDA Driver: 6000
15:13:18:Win32 Service: false
15:13:18:***********************************************************************
15:13:18:<config>
15:13:18:  <!-- Folding Slot Configuration -->
15:13:18:  <power v='full'/>
15:13:18:
15:13:18:  <!-- Network -->
15:13:18:  <proxy v=':8080'/>
15:13:18:
15:13:18:  <!-- User Information -->
15:13:18:  <passkey v='********************************'/>
15:13:18:  <team v='70335'/>
15:13:18:  <user v='Chicago'/>
15:13:18:
15:13:18:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
15:13:18:  <slot id='0' type='GPU'/>
15:13:18:  <slot id='1' type='CPU'>
15:13:18:    <cpus v='-1'/>
15:13:18:  </slot>
15:13:18:</config>
15:13:18:Trying to access database...
15:13:18:Successfully acquired database lock
15:13:18:Enabled folding slot 00: READY gpu:0:GF114 [GeForce GTX 560 Ti]
15:13:18:Enabled folding slot 01: READY cpu:4
15:13:19:WU02:FS00:Starting
15:13:19:WU02:FS00:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" "C:/Users/.../AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_17.fah/FahCore_17.exe" -dir 02 -suffix 01 -version 703 -lifeline 3552 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia
15:13:21:WU02:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 3756
15:13:30:WU02:FS00:Core PID:4308
15:13:30:WU02:FS00:FahCore 0x17 started
15:13:33:WU00:FS01:Starting
15:13:34:WU00:FS01:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" "C:/Users/.../AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/Core_a4.fah/FahCore_a4.exe" -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 703 -lifeline 3552 -checkpoint 15 -np 4
15:13:34:WU00:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 4384
15:13:35:WU02:FS00:0x17:*********************** Log Started 2014-01-07T15:13:34Z ***********************
15:13:35:WU02:FS00:0x17roject: 8900 (Run 248, Clone 0, Gen 288)
15:13:35:WU02:FS00:0x17:Unit: 0x00000166028c126651a65db659ed9267
15:13:35:WU02:FS00:0x17:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
15:13:35:WU02:FS00:0x17:Machine: 0
15:13:35:WU02:FS00:0x17igital signatures verified
15:13:35:WU02:FS00:0x17:Folding@home GPU core17
15:13:35:WU02:FS00:0x17:Version 0.0.52
15:13:38:WU00:FS01:Core PID:4444
15:13:38:WU00:FS01:FahCore 0xa4 started
15:13:38:WU02:FS00:0x17:  Found a checkpoint file
15:13:38:WU00:FS01:0xa4:
15:13:38:WU00:FS01:0xa4:*------------------------------*
15:13:38:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Folding@Home Gromacs GB Core
15:13:38:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Version 2.27 (Dec. 15, 2010)
15:13:38:WU00:FS01:0xa4:
15:13:38:WU00:FS01:0xa4reparing to commence simulation
15:13:38:WU00:FS01:0xa4:- Ensuring status. Please wait.
15:13:48:WU00:FS01:0xa4:- Looking at optimizations...
15:13:48:WU00:FS01:0xa4:- Working with standard loops on this execution.
15:13:48:WU00:FS01:0xa4:- Previous termination of core was improper.
15:13:48:WU00:FS01:0xa4:- Going to use standard loops.
15:13:48:WU00:FS01:0xa4:- Files status OK
15:13:48:WU00:FS01:0xa4:- Expanded 546401 -> 843248 (decompressed 154.3 percent)
15:13:48:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=546401 data_size=843248, decompressed_data_size=843248 diff=0
15:13:48:WU00:FS01:0xa4:- Digital signature verified
15:13:48:WU00:FS01:0xa4:
15:13:48:WU00:FS01:0xa4roject: 7646 (Run 53, Clone 4, Gen 92)
15:13:48:WU00:FS01:0xa4:
15:13:48:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Entering M.D.
15:13:54:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Using Gromacs checkpoints
15:13:54:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Mapping NT from 4 to 4 
15:13:55:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Resuming from checkpoint
15:13:55:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Verified 00/wudata_01.log
15:13:59:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Verified 00/wudata_01.trr
15:13:59:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Verified 00/wudata_01.xtc
15:13:59:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Verified 00/wudata_01.edr
15:13:59:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed 1616630 out of 2500000 steps  (64%)
15:17:22:WU02:FS00:0x17:Completed 800000 out of 2500000 steps (32%)
15:17:22:WU02:FS00:0x17:Temperature control disabled. Requirements: single Nvidia GPU, tmax must be < 110 and twait >= 900
15:29:37:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed 1625000 out of 2500000 steps  (65%)
15:30:34:WU02:FS00:0x17:Completed 825000 out of 2500000 steps (33%)
15:43:27:WU02:FS00:0x17:Completed 850000 out of 2500000 steps (34%)


----------



## wolf7 (7. Januar 2014)

gibts gerade wieder mal keine 8900er WUs? Finde es nur absolut doof, dass ich mit der Grafikkarte offensichtlich nix anderes Falten kann... Sie stand scho wieder seit zwei Studnen im Status "Failed" und hat sich gelangweilt, da sie die bekomme 11293 einfach nicht berechnen konnte.


----------



## mattinator (7. Januar 2014)

@*Chicago*
Ist GPU-Core_17, sollte also die gewohnten PPD "abwerfen". Hast Du den Rechner zwischendurch heruntergefahren ? Dann reduziert sich der Bonus und damit die PPD.
@*wolf7*
Bei mir läuft auch kein Core_17-Projekt, allerdings mit Core_15 doch noch "erträglich".


----------



## Chicago (7. Januar 2014)

Ja, aber das hat bis jetzt nie gestört, wie schon gesagt, sie wird ja auch nicht mehr so warm und das Spulenfiepen ist auch weg. Es wurde auch nichts am System veränder (Treiber usw).
Momentan generierts sie nur 10000PPD statt 22000PPD! Ist iwie nicht normal!


€: hatte bis jetzt glaube immer nur FahCore: 0x15, ist so weit ich das in Erinnerung habe mein erster 0x17!


----------



## mattinator (7. Januar 2014)

Da müssen mal die Erfahrungsträger mit einer GTX 560 Ti ran. Der Core_17 läuft auf jeden Fall besser auf den aktuelleren GPU-Chips, so um die 15K bis 20K PPD sollte die GTX 560 Ti jedoch machen (s.a. Folding@Home Stats und PPD vergleich). Prüfe mal (mit GPU-Z oder MSI afterburner), ob beim Falten der volle 3D-Takt anliegt und wie die Temperaturen sind. Kann sein, dass die Karte mit den Core_17-Projekten nicht so OC-stabil läuft.


----------



## Chicago (7. Januar 2014)

Karte ist untervoltet und untertaktet, da ich direkt neben dem PC schlafe und der Twin Frozr II doch recht Laut wird.
Die eingestellten Taktwerte liegen an, und sind auch Stabiel, Faltet ja seid ca. 2,5Monaten ohne Bluescreen oder plötzlichen Neustart.
Ist ja erst seid Gestern, das die PPD eingebrochen ist.
Hatte ja immer so um die 20000PPD. Jetzt im moment hat sie nur ca. 6500PPD!

Werde jetzt mal abwarten bis er die WU fertig hat und ne neue geladen hat!


€: Was mir jetzt eben aufgefallen ist, das die Auslastung zwischen 90% + 99% schwankt.


----------



## mattinator (7. Januar 2014)

Chicago schrieb:


> €: Was mir jetzt eben aufgefallen ist, das die Auslastung zwischen 90% + 99% schwankt.


 Das ist bei den Core_17-Projekten normal. Hast Du einen (oder vllt. besser sogar zwei) CPU-Thread(s) für den GPU-Client frei oder faltet die CPU mit allen Kernen mit ? Ist es das Sys mit dem i3 3220 aus Deiner Signatur ?


----------



## Chicago (7. Januar 2014)

Habe das alles auf Standard, kann es aber mal austesten!

€: Ja es ist das System!


----------



## sc59 (7. Januar 2014)

@Chicago
Pausiere mal den CPU client es kann sein das bei der 560TI (genauweis ich es nicht),
ein ganzer CPU-Kern dur Core_x17 benötigt wird.
Sollte das der Fall sein,schikanieren sich CPU und GPU gegeneinader.
Die GPU wird ausgebremmst.
Die GPU verliert im gegensatz zur CPU eine Menge an Rechenleistung PPD da der Core_x17 vom QRB profitiert.
mfg sc59


----------



## Chicago (7. Januar 2014)

Hi, habe jetzt 2 Threads für die GPU frei gelassen, die CPU hat jetzt eine Auslastung von 77%!
Werde den jetzt erstmal laufen lassen und nachher nochmal die Ergebnisse durchgeben!

gruß Chicago

€: So, nach 1,5 Std. hat sich die PPD der GPU auf ca. 14000 eingependelt!
    Das macht eine System PPD von ca. 16500. Immer noch weit weg von meinen 26k, aber ich werde das mal weiter Beobachten.


----------



## mattinator (7. Januar 2014)

Teste auch mal mit einem freien CPU-Thread für den GPU-Client. Falls Du "nebenbei" nicht zu viel am Rechner machst, sollte das mit der Rohleistung des I3 das Optimum an PPD ergeben.


----------



## Amigafan (8. Januar 2014)

*@Chicago*

Ein paar Anmerkungen:

1. Sobald Du Core17-WU´s für Deine GPU bekommst, braucht diese einen freien CPU-Kern.
Du hast aber alle 4 CPU-Kerne der Core A4-WU gegeben (*15:13:54:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Mapping NT from 4 to 4*).
Dadurch "bremst" die Berechnung der A4-WU die "Datenvorberechnung und Bereitstellung" für die GPU aus  - daher sind Deine PPD so stark gesunken.

2. Abhängig von der Untertaktung der GPU sollte diese bei Core17-WU´s einen PPD-Gewinn gegenüber Core15-WU´s ausweisen.
Der Grund:
Als "Referenz-GPU" für die PPD-"Einstufung" zählt eine GTX460 - Deine GTX560 Ti sollte auch untertaktet schneller sein.


Mein Tipp:

Soltest Du diesen Rechner auch für das Internet oder für Videos nutzen, bleibe bei Core15-WU´s. Für die CPU kannst Du dann weiterhin mit -smp 4 "arbeiten".

Ist dieser Rechner aber "reiner" Faltrechner, nutze Cpore17-WU´s und für die CPU entweder -smp 2 oder -smp 3 - je nachdem, was Dir mehr Punkte bringt.


Und noch einen Tipp:

Core15-WU´s lassen sich pausieren ohne Punkte zu "verlieren", da diese nur ihren Basiswert besitzt.

Core17-WU´s profitieren im Gegensatz dazu besonders von der schnellstmöglichen - unterbrechungsfreien - Berechnung, da diese nur einen relativ kleinen Punkte-Basiswert besitzen und dadurch die PPD vor allem vom *QRB* (*Q*uick*R*eturn*B*onus) abhängen.


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Januar 2014)

Ich bekomme grad einen leichten Würgereiz - wieder ein "Nuller" für die Welt 

Die letzte "Krise" ist inzwischen amtlich VM server went down again — back up now

Ich bin ja mal gespannt wie schnell GP es diesmal fixen kann


----------



## Chicago (8. Januar 2014)

@: Amigafan

Hallo,

ich nutze den PC, neben F@H, nur fürs I-net und nen bisken Zocken (den Client stoppe ich dabei nicht). 
Wie kann ich denn einstellen, dass nur 15er geladen werden?

€: Wenn ich ein CPU upgrade machen würde, welche wäre zum Falten besser, i5-3350P/4440 oder FX-8320?


----------



## wolf7 (8. Januar 2014)

Kann mir jemand erklären, wieso ich meine Grafikkarte nicht mehr übertakten kann? Weder im Treiber noch mit dem MSI Afterburner kann ich die Taktrate anpassen und auch das Monitoring ist wie auf dem Bild zu sehen extrem eingeschränkt. Bisher hab ich nur ein Programm gefunden, mit dem ich noch die Taktrate, Lüftergeschwindigkeit etc. auslesen kann (HWiNFO). Liegt das doch am Treiber oder daran, dass mein Ausgabegerät die integrierte Intel iGPU ist? An der AMD hab ich aktuell keinen Monitor hängen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hatte vorher die 13.9 drauf, mit dem gleichen Ergebnis. Glaub ehrlich gesagt auch, dass der neue bisschen weniger Punkte bringt (58k vs 60k PPD bei den 8900er WUs). Bin allerdings der Meinung, dass ich den Takt schon mal verändern konnte, auch mit dem MSI Afterburner. Hatte die ne ganze weile mit 1,1 GHz laufen. Selbst mit dem Sapphire eigenen SAPPHIRE TriXX Programm hab ich keine Chance. (hab ne Sapphire HD 7870 GHz OC Edition)


----------



## Chicago (8. Januar 2014)

Habe heute ein Core_15 bekommen. Hatte gestern schon mal nen Bild vom Core_17 gemacht, in der Hoffnung das ich nochmal nen Core_15 bekomme !


@Wolf7:

Habe auch den Monitor an der IGP, bei mir (nVidia allerdings) läuft Afterburner. Zugriff auf das nVidia-Panel ist aber komplett verwehrt, da ich nur einen Monitor habe!


----------



## Amigafan (9. Januar 2014)

*@Chicago*

Das lä0t sich leider nicht wirklich beeinflussen, da Core17-WU´s mittlerweile auch "public" sind.


*@wolf7*

Es sieht danach aus, dass sich wohl mehrere OC-Programme gegenseitig "ein Bein stellen".
Deinstalliere mal Treiber UND OC-Programme, bevor Du einen Treiber und anschließend Dein OC-Programm der Wahl neu installierst.

Bei mir faltet auch eine Sapphire 7870 OC-Edition (HD5870 als Monitor-Treiber und Faltkarte) - allerdings bei 1200MHz - stabil wie ein Fels  (und ich kann sowohl TRIXX als auch Afterburner nutzen (Afterburner läuft)) 
Und - beide Karten lassen sich mit Afterburner OC´en.

Zur Info:
Bei mir faltet noch Catalyst 13.8.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chicago (9. Januar 2014)

Das ist Schade! Also hoffen das ich mehr 15er bekomme als 17er. 

Und vielen Dank das Ihr so schnell geantwortet habt!

gruß Chicago


----------



## wolf7 (9. Januar 2014)

bin es nur ich oder ist der GPU WU Server mal wieder down? ............. Maaaaannn was machen die denn, der fällt ja ständig aus.


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Januar 2014)

wolf7 schrieb:


> bin es nur ich oder ist der GPU WU Server mal wieder down? ............. Maaaaannn was machen die denn, der fällt ja ständig aus.



Nein, wir alle sind es - grosse "Bastelei" in Stanford
Wie Vijay so eloquent formuliert hat " It’s possible that VM server is hitting end of life and having some hardware issues."


----------



## wolf7 (9. Januar 2014)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Nein, wir alle sind es - grosse "Bastelei" in Stanford
> Wie Vijay so eloquent formuliert hat " It’s possible that VM server is hitting end of life and having some hardware issues."


 
korrigiert mich, aber ist nicht ein virtueller Server dafür da, um Hardwareprobleme schnell beseitigen zu können indem man ihn einfach auf nem anderen Host startet? Ich meine, der Ausfall geht jetzt scho ne ganze weile...

edit: oha gerade nach einem neustart des clients hat er sich ne neue WU gezogen...


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Januar 2014)

wolf7 schrieb:


> edit: oha gerade nach einem neustart des clients hat er sich ne neue WU gezogen...



Jupp, kann ich bestätigen
 - nach komplettem Beenden neu gestartet
 - WU's nun am falten


----------



## mattinator (9. Januar 2014)

Bei mir hat schon ca. 16:00 ein Pause / "Unpause" geholfen:


Spoiler



14:54:46:FS00aused
14:54:57:FS00:Unpaused
14:54:57:WU02:FS00:Connecting to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80
14:54:57:WU02:FS00:News: Welcome to Folding@Home
14:54:57:WU02:FS00:Assigned to work server 171.64.65.69
14:54:57:WU02:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: READY gpu:0:GK104 [GeForce GTX 660 Ti] from 171.64.65.69
14:54:57:WU02:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.69:8080
14:54:58:WU02:FS00ownloading 4.17MiB
14:55:04:WU02:FS00ownload 40.43%
14:55:09:WU02:FS00ownload complete
14:55:09:WU02:FS00:Received Unit: id:02 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:8900 run:422 clone:1 gen:265 core:0x17 unit:0x00000155028c126651a6847a64cd73e0


Hat sich schon jemand den 332.21 WHQL (Nvidia Geforce-Treiber 332.21 WHQL Download: Neue SLI- und 3D-Vision-Profile) angetan ?


----------



## wolf7 (9. Januar 2014)

was mich an dem zeug am meisten stört, dass es anscheinend nicht ohne Menschliches Eingreifen weitergeht. Ich bin nicht immer in der Nähe von meinem Computer oder habe die Möglichkeit per Teamviewer auf meinen Rechner zugreifen zu können-.-. Aber schon beeindruckend, wie stark die Punkte einbrechen, wenn mal der GPU Server nicht geht. Da sieht man gut, wer alles mit Grafikkarten faltet.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Januar 2014)

Mal ne kleine Wakü-GPU-Frage:
Gilt das für sämtliche Grakas von EVGA das die Garantie weiterbesteht wen man auf Wakü umrüstet?


----------



## Multithread (9. Januar 2014)

wolf7 schrieb:


> was mich an dem zeug am meisten stört, dass es anscheinend nicht ohne Menschliches Eingreifen weitergeht. Ich bin nicht immer in der Nähe von meinem Computer oder habe die Möglichkeit per Teamviewer auf meinen Rechner zugreifen zu können-.-. Aber schon beeindruckend, wie stark die Punkte einbrechen, wenn mal der GPU Server nicht geht. Da sieht man gut, wer alles mit Grafikkarten faltet.


Wundert mich nicht, wenn du mal vergleichst, selbst ein Ivy-E hat nur wenige 100GFlops, Wogegen eine 7970 Ghz mit ganzen 4 SP TFlops zu buche schlägt, eine 290X sogar mit fast 6.
Beide kosten aber weniger als ein i7 x9xx, wieso also nicht eine solche CPU und 6 GPU's? So faltet man schnell. Mining Rigs funktionieren nach dem gleichen Prinzip


@ A.Meier-PS3 soweit ich das hier im Forum mitbekommen habe: Ja. Bevor du die Karte einschickst musst du aber den Orginalen wieder montieren und der schaden darf nicht durch den Umbau entstehen.


----------



## ProfBoom (9. Januar 2014)

Es geht auch ohne menschliches eingreifen weiter. Wenn der Assignment server nicht erreichbar ist, dann wartet der Client eine gewisse Zeit bis er es erneut versucht. Diese Zeit beginnt bei wenigen Sekunden und wird immer länger. Bei mir waren es über zwei Stunden.
Danach hat er sich gegen 16:00 Uhr selbst eine neue gezogen.

Anderes Thema:
Mir ist aufgefallen, dass der Core-17 gerade fast einen Kern belegt (Radeon HD7870, 13.12 WHQL).
Ich weiß nicht, ob das am Treiberupdate liegt, oder am Stromausfall heute.
Wie sieht das bei euren Radeons/Treibern aus?


----------



## Multithread (9. Januar 2014)

ProfBoom schrieb:


> Anderes Thema:
> Mir ist aufgefallen, dass der Core-17 gerade fast einen Kern belegt (Radeon HD7870, 13.12 WHQL).
> Ich weiß nicht, ob das am Treiberupdate liegt, oder am Stromausfall heute.
> Wie sieht das bei euren Radeons/Treibern aus?


Das  gleiche, ging einige Minuten bis die HD's dann gerechnet haben, danach aber kaum mehr CPU Last für die Core_17 WU.

Was ich heftig finde: die ersten paar milestones sind mit so ner 0x17 WU gleich mal übersprungen, etwas über 10K pro Einheit ist nicht schlecht.


----------



## wolf7 (9. Januar 2014)

ProfBoom schrieb:


> Es geht auch ohne menschliches eingreifen weiter. Wenn der Assignment server nicht erreichbar ist, dann wartet der Client eine gewisse Zeit bis er es erneut versucht. Diese Zeit beginnt bei wenigen Sekunden und wird immer länger. Bei mir waren es über zwei Stunden.
> Danach hat er sich gegen 16:00 Uhr selbst eine neue gezogen.
> 
> Anderes Thema:
> ...


 
zumindest den zweiten Teil kann ich bestätigen. Hab auch den 13.12er + HD7870 und zwischen 9 und 12% Last durch den Core-17 (also ein thread) und das recht konstant, auch außerhalb der Checkpoints. Ist naheliegend, dass es am treiber liegt. Bin aktuell bei 45% der WU, also nichts mehr mit Anfang oder so. Bin ehrlich gesagt auch der Meinung, dass die Grafikkarte scho mal ~60k PPD anstelle der aktuellen 58k gemacht hat. Der aktuelle Treiber scheint also net ideal zum falten geeignet zu sein. Bei den Checkpoints alle 2 Prozent wird dann der eine Kern komplett ausgelastet und der Ram Verbrauch steigt kurzzeitig von ~200MB auf >400MB.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Januar 2014)

Ein altes Forum-Problem ist wieder aufgedaucht und ich weiss nicht wie ich es beheben kann: 
Ich kann meine Anhänge wieder nicht durchblättern sprich die entsprechende Felder fehlen.
Letztes mal musste ich im Firefox nur ein Add-on entfernen und gut wars > jetzt selbst wen ich ihn komplett ohne Add-ons starte gehts nicht.
Was diesesmal noch hinzukommt, dass beim IE auch nicht geht.


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Januar 2014)

Es gibt Neuigkeiten betreffen der Server

 Gemäss New backup GPU Assignment Server update wird bald alles besser 

 Hier - zur Vereinfachung - der Link zum neuen AS http://assign-gpu2.stanford.edu:8080/

 Dazu der Link zur Stats-Page Server Status for Folding@home

 Hoffen wir auf baldige Rückkehr zum normalen Falten


----------



## ProfBoom (10. Januar 2014)

Downgrade auf Catalyst 13.9 erfolgreich: FahCore_17.exe braucht nur noch ~3% CPU Last


----------



## wolf7 (10. Januar 2014)

> The use of backup GPU AS is new to the FAH infrastructure and we now see that to make it work, we’ll need to roll out a new client.  That has now become the top code development priority.



verstehe ich das richtig, dass der Server erst mit ner neuen Client Version genutzt werden kann und momentan also praktisch noch nix bringt?


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Januar 2014)

wolf7 schrieb:


> verstehe ich das richtig, dass der Server erst mit ner neuen Client Version genutzt werden kann und momentan also praktisch noch nix bringt?



Zumindest verstehe ich das auch so


----------



## wolf7 (10. Januar 2014)

ProfBoom schrieb:


> Downgrade auf Catalyst 13.9 erfolgreich: FahCore_17.exe braucht nur noch ~3% CPU Last


 
noch ne frage hast du den Treiber mit irgendeinem Tool bereinigt oder hat die "normale" Deinstallation über das Software Menü gereicht? Und irgendwie werd ich das Gefühl nicht los, dass mir Punkte fehlen. Gab es da wieder mal irgendwelche Probleme in den letzten 24h? weil ich in der zeit mindestens zwei WUs fertig gestellt hab, welche anscheinend nicht registriert wurden.


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Januar 2014)

wolf7 schrieb:


> Gab es da wieder mal irgendwelche Probleme in den letzten 24h? weil ich in der zeit mindestens zwei WUs fertig gestellt hab, welche anscheinend nicht registriert wurden.



Der Server ist schon länger offline - *keiner* kriegt irgendwelche Punkte


----------



## Multithread (10. Januar 2014)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Der Server ist schon länger offline - *keiner* kriegt irgendwelche Punkte


Also einfach weil die WU's nicht ankommen, die punkte nicht gezählt werden oder gehen die WU's im nichts verloren?


----------



## Amigafan (10. Januar 2014)

*@wolf7 und Bumblebee*

Ja, das ist richtig - der neue Client soll *heute* noch in den Beta-Test.
Quelle: Getting ready for the new GPU AS


Außerdem arbeitet jetzt das "Backend", sodaß die Stats wieder ausgegeben werden können - das Punkteupdate erfolgt also demnächst.
Quelle: Backend work

Also keine Panik - es sind weder Punkte noch WU´s verlorengegangen


----------



## wolf7 (10. Januar 2014)

mh an dem beta test würde ich mich fast beteiligen. Find ich die Beta dann auf der Homepage von stanford oder wo?


----------



## ProfBoom (10. Januar 2014)

Ääähm... ich muss zugeben, dass ich so richtig faul war und einfach drüber installiert habe...
Den PC-Neustart habe ich dann aus Gewohnheit doch noch gemacht.


----------



## wolf7 (10. Januar 2014)

und das hat trotzdem gereicht? Interessant. Werde ich am Sonntag mal ausprobieren, wenn ich wieder in der nähe meines Rechners bin. Weil hab da so was im Hinterkopf, dass das zuvor mal nicht gereicht haben soll, sondern dass man da irgendwelche driver cleaner programme bemühen musste.


----------



## Amigafan (10. Januar 2014)

*@wolf7*

Dazu must Du erst einmal ein "spezieller" Beta-Tester sein - diesen Beta-Test kann ich nicht einmal unterstützen (nur Beta-WU´s).

Zur Treiber-De-Installation - AMD hat ein eigenes Programm dazu.


Meine wiederholte Frage - warum updated Ihr die Grafiktreiber?

Mit Catalyst 13.8 war der Core17 offiziell getestet - alle neueren Treiber (können und bringen garantiert) Probleme - siehe Eure Posts! 


BTW:

"Unsaubere" Installationen bringen auch nur Probleme . . .


----------



## wolf7 (11. Januar 2014)

Amigafan schrieb:


> *@wolf7*
> 
> Dazu must Du erst einmal ein "spezieller" Beta-Tester sein - diesen Beta-Test kann ich nicht einmal unterstützen (nur Beta-WU´s).
> 
> ...


 
Weil meine Grafikkarte manchmal ne Mimose ist und ich gehofft habe, dass es mit neuen Treibern vllt besser wird. Hab scho paar BSODs gesehen (letztens erst einen direkt während des Bootens, ausgelöst von dem Grafiktreiber) bzw. die Meldung, dass der Treibre abgestürzt sei und neugestartet werden musste. Aber woher hast du eig den 13.8er? ich finde iwi nur Beta Treiber oder dann den 13.9er.


----------



## Uwe64LE (11. Januar 2014)

Die Meldung mit dem abgestürzten Grafiktreiber hab ich auch öfter mal. 

Bei meinem System ist es dabei so, dass die Meldung bei einer AMD-Karte häufiger kommt
als damals bei nVidia. Allerdings hat die Störung meistens keinen Einfluss auf den Falt-Prozess,
während es "damals" bei nVidia eigentlich fast immer damit endete, dass die laufende WU gekillt wurde.

Bei mir im Moment also pro AMD, contra nVidia. (Kann sich bei der nächsten Karten-Generation aber wieder ändern.)


----------



## Multithread (11. Januar 2014)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Bei meinem System ist es dabei so, dass die Meldung bei einer AMD-Karte häufiger kommt
> als damals bei nVidia. Allerdings hat die Störung meistens keinen Einfluss auf den Falt-Prozess,


Bei AMD scheint es beim Treiber Absturz irgendeinen Sicherheitsmechanismuss zu geben, einige Spiele laufen nach nem Treiber Absturz auch weiter

kp was AMD macht, aber die machen es gut.

Gibt es auch irgendwo schon einen Thread wo man vergleichen kann wer Pro kWh am meisten Credits macht?


----------



## Amigafan (11. Januar 2014)

*@wolf7*

Der Catalyst 13.8 ist Beta und zu alt, um im "normalen" Angebot zu stehen.

Du kannst aber z. B. den Catalyst 13.4 testen - der sollte auch problemlos funktionieren.

Die älteren Treiber (Win7 64) findest Du hier: Previous AMD Catalyst


Falls Du für ein anderes BS ältere Treiber suchst, findest Du den Link dazu nach der Auswahl des aktuellsten Treibers-Downloads unter "Helpful Links"


Zur Problematik Treiberabsturz:

Bei AMD wird normalerweise nach einem Treiberabsturz der Grafiktreiber "sauber" zurückgesetzt (eigene Erfahrung), sodaß sowohl Spiele als auch das Falten fortgesetzt wird (aber trotzdem bitte kontrollieren).
Bei nVidia MUSS ein Neustart des Rechners erfolgen - es findet kein Reset des Grafiktreibers statt.


----------



## mattinator (11. Januar 2014)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Bei nVidia MUSS ein Neustart des Rechners erfolgen - es findet kein Reset des Grafiktreibers statt.


Ist mittlerweile oder zumindest bei mit mit dem 327.23 unter Windows 7 64 Bit nicht mehr erforderlich.


----------



## Amigafan (12. Januar 2014)

Falls es noch nicht aufgefallen ist:

Unser *Kapitan* hat das Falten beendet - warum auch immer . . .   
(Oder sollte es nur eine "schöpferische Pause sein?)


----------



## mattinator (12. Januar 2014)

Hatte mich schon gewundert, dass er als conquest in meiner Liste bei extremeoverclocking auftauchte. Könnte aber auch ein längerer Urlaub sein, z.B. Australien oder irgendwo "da unten".


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Januar 2014)

Wen alles klappt bin ich Ende des Monats Besitzer einer fabrikneuen EVGA GTX Titan SuperClocked. 

Die Titan ist ein Schnäppchen aus der Bucht > mit CH-Zoll (sofern ich richtig gerechnet habe) ~520Euro 

Wie viel ich sie zum falten nutze wird sich zeigen, denn sie bedeutet einen nicht unerheblichen Mehrverbrauch. 
Eingebaut wird sie in das Hauptsystem.

 Falls ich mich doch irgendwann dazu entscheiden sollte sie in den Faltserver einzubauen und ihn damit zum Hauptsystem zu machen, bräuchte ich noch ein neues NT da selbst das vorhandene 630W-Seasonic im 1090T zu sehr ausgelastet wäre für 24/7.


----------



## picar81_4711 (12. Januar 2014)

Schade, unser Kapitan hat aufgehört zu falten.....


----------



## wolf7 (12. Januar 2014)

gott, der aktuelel Grafikkartenmarkt kotzt mich iwi gerade ziemlich an...die R9 280X scheint plötzlich überhaupt nicht mehr lieferbar zu sein. Bei der R9 290 hingegen sind nur die Referenzdesigns lieferbar mit einem unfassbar lauten Lüfter --> ein alternativer wäre notwendig und eigentlich ist die dann mit neuem Lüfter zu teuer. Bin mir halt echt net sicher, ob ich mir ne GTX 770 holen und den Mischbetrieb wagen soll. Angeblich soll es ja funktionieren, habe aber heute erst Probleme festgestellt hinsichtlich des Mischbetriebes Intel iGPU + AMD ATI HD7870. der Mist lag daran, dass an der ATI kein Monitor angeschlossen war und außerdem ist der AMD Treiber sporadisch beim Neustart mit nem BSOD abgestürzt ("attempt to reset the display driver and recover from timeout failed" + Hinweis auf "atikmpag.sys") Deswegen halte ich den Mischbetrieb eig nicht für erstrebenswert.


----------



## Multithread (12. Januar 2014)

Bedanke dich bei den Litecoin Minern, die kaufen die Karten gerade auf.
Ich hoffe das legt sich bis ende Sommer wieder langsam.

Wie kommt es das mir das Programm sagt ich hätte über das WE rund 200k ppd packen sollen, effektiv habe ich bisher aber knapp 30k bekommen, wie läuft das mit diesen Estimated Credits ab?


----------



## Uwe64LE (12. Januar 2014)

@wolf
Zum Mischbetrieb:
Ich hab das zwar noch nie mit ner iGPU probiert, aber der Betrieb von HD 7870 ohne Monitor mit einer GTS450 als "Anzeigekarte" hat bei mir ebenso tadellos funktioniert wie HD 7950 ohne Monitor mit GTS450.
Gewöhnungsbedürftig fand ich nur, dass GPU-Z zwar beide Karten erkennt, aber nur von der am Monitor angeschlossenen Karte auch die Messwerte anzeigt.


----------



## wolf7 (12. Januar 2014)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> @wolf
> Zum Mischbetrieb:
> Ich hab das zwar noch nie mit ner iGPU probiert, aber der Betrieb von HD 7870 ohne Monitor mit einer GTS450 als "Anzeigekarte" hat bei mir ebenso tadellos funktioniert wie HD 7950 ohne Monitor mit GTS450.
> Gewöhnungsbedürftig fand ich nur, dass GPU-Z zwar beide Karten erkennt, aber nur von der am Monitor angeschlossenen Karte auch die Messwerte anzeigt.


 
Also ist die Sache mit dem Anzeigen der Temperatur und anderen Werten ohne angeschlossenen Monitor nicht nur bei mir so. Funktioniert hat sie ja auch. Aber ich konnte sie halt aufgrund dessen mit keinem Programm übertakten und nur mit einigen wenigen die Temperatur auslesen.



Multithread schrieb:


> Bedanke dich bei den Litecoin Minern, die kaufen die Karten gerade auf.
> Ich hoffe das legt sich bis ende Sommer wieder langsam.
> 
> Wie kommt es das mir das Programm sagt ich hätte über das WE rund 200k ppd packen sollen, effektiv habe ich bisher aber knapp 30k bekommen, wie läuft das mit diesen Estimated Credits ab?


 
ach scheiß Litecoines... müssen die denn jeden Trennt mitnehmen? die Litecoines gehen doch bestimmt eh iwann den Bach runter, wo werden die überhaupt akzeptiert? 

Zum Thema Punkte: den Bonus gibt es erst ab einigen WUs, weiß gar net mehr wie viele das waren. 5? 10?


----------



## ProfBoom (12. Januar 2014)

10 waren es.

Zum Thema Litecoins, wie wäre es mit "Coinsye", ehemals "Coinsye West"?


----------



## Multithread (13. Januar 2014)

ProfBoom schrieb:


> 10 waren es.


*Hust*, die habe ich *hust* 

Meine grakas haben schon genau die Hälfte meiner WU's gemacht, und es werden schnell mehr

also das mit den 10 SMP WU's, das könnte noch dauern


----------



## Uwe64LE (13. Januar 2014)

wolf7 schrieb:


> Also ist die Sache mit dem Anzeigen der Temperatur und anderen Werten ohne angeschlossenen Monitor nicht nur bei mir so. Funktioniert hat sie ja auch. Aber ich konnte sie halt aufgrund dessen mit keinem Programm übertakten und nur mit einigen wenigen die Temperatur auslesen.


Ich hab zum Übertakten den Monitor kurz umgesteckt und nachdem ein akzeptabler Wert gefunden war, wieder zurück.
U.U. hast du beim ersten Mal kein Bild, musst eben Monitor 1 und 2 tauschen.


----------



## wolf7 (13. Januar 2014)

Multithread schrieb:


> *Hust*, die habe ich *hust*
> 
> Meine grakas haben schon genau die Hälfte meiner WU's gemacht, und es werden schnell mehr
> 
> also das mit den 10 SMP WU's, das könnte noch dauern


 
na müssen es denn SMP WUs sein? würde mich eig wundern, andereseits hast du schon über 10 WUs gefoldet und bekommst immer noch keinen Bonus. Aber den Passkey hattest du von anfang an eingetragen oder?



Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Ich hab zum Übertakten den Monitor kurz umgesteckt und nachdem ein akzeptabler Wert gefunden war, wieder zurück.
> U.U. hast du beim ersten Mal kein Bild, musst eben Monitor 1 und 2 tauschen.


 
und du bist dir 100% sicher, dass die den Takt nach dem Abziehen des Monitors beibehält? Ich konnte nämlich einen komischen Effekt beobachtet. Mit HWInfo konnte ich den Takt ja auch ohne Monitor auslesen und der hat 1050MHz angezeigt. Als ich den Monitor wieder angesteckt und im Treiber nachgeschaut hatte, stand der aber auf 1100MHz. Nach anschließen des Monitors ist auch die PPD angestiegen.


----------



## Multithread (13. Januar 2014)

wolf7 schrieb:


> na müssen es denn SMP WUs sein? würde mich eig wundern, andereseits hast du schon über 10 WUs gefolded und bekommst immer noch keinen Bonus. Aber den Passkey hattest du von anfang an eingetragen oder?


Das ding das man per Mail bekommt? Ja, habe ich beim einrichten eingetragen, wie es auch im howto ausm Forum hier stand 

Mal schauen wie es nach 10 SMP WU's aussieht, hab aber leider grad ne gigantische erwischt:\

Zumindest bei mir laufen beide karten mit 1030 MHz, auch die ohne angeschlossenen monitor, im gegenteil, die Graka ohne Monitor angeschlossen faltet rund 3-5% schneller.


----------



## wolf7 (13. Januar 2014)

mmh gerade noch mal nachgelesen, was für WUs foldest du denn? weil du musst 10 Stück abgeben, die dir einen Bonus einbringen würden, egal ob Core 17 (GPU) oder cpu und musst mindestens 80% der dir zugeteilten WUs innerhalb der Zeitgrenzen abgeben. FAQ: Points

Meine 7870 macht jetzt gute 65k PPD @ 1150MHz.


----------



## Multithread (13. Januar 2014)

wolf7 schrieb:


> mmh gerade noch mal nachgelesen, was für WUs foldest du denn? weil du musst 10 Stück abgeben, die dir einen Bonus einbringen würden, egal ob Core 17 (GPU) oder cpu und musst mindestens 80% der dir zugeteilten WUs innerhalb der Zeitgrenzen abgeben. FAQ: Points
> 
> Meine 7870 macht jetzt gute 65k PPD @ 1150MHz.


 Gröstenteils bisher Core17 aus dem projekt 8900.

Kann man irgendwo die Anzahl nicht zurückgegebener WU's ablesen? Passkey habe ich auch. Also ich verstehe es gerade echt nicht:\

Mein sys packt gute 200k PPD, davon kommen einige wenige k von der CPU, ich denke ich werde aufhören mit der CPU zu falten, braucht zu viel Strom bei zu wenig ppd.
Alles in allem braucht der Rechner 450Watt während dem falten (+130 weitere für Peripherie)


Morgen sehe ich ja wieder obs Extrapunkte gibt, wenn ich bei über 60k lande, hats extra punkte gegeben, andernfalls nicht


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Januar 2014)

Als früher waren es definitiv 10 SMP-WU's damit es Bonus gab und ich glaub kaum dass das gewechselt wurde. 


Noch was anderes:
Habt ihr wieder mal Lust über wassergekühlte Grakkas zu reden?

Bin zwar im Wakü-Quatsch-Thread gewesen, aber so richtig interessiert waren die nicht mir bei der Auswahl einem passenden Kühler für meine Titan zu helfen > Verweis auf Aquatuning und gut war's.

 Nach dem was man so in den Foren liest, werde ich wohl kaum mit dem Referenzkühler von Nvidia glücklich.


----------



## Uwe64LE (13. Januar 2014)

wolf7 schrieb:


> und du bist dir 100% sicher, dass die den Takt nach dem Abziehen des Monitors beibehält? Ich konnte nämlich einen komischen Effekt beobachtet. Mit HWInfo konnte ich den Takt ja auch ohne Monitor auslesen und der hat 1050MHz angezeigt. Als ich den Monitor wieder angesteckt und im Treiber nachgeschaut hatte, stand der aber auf 1100MHz. Nach anschließen des Monitors ist auch die PPD angestiegen.


Ach Mist ... gute Frage. Da hab ich mir ehrlich gesagt gar keine Gedanken drum gemacht. 
Kann mir aber eigentlich nicht vorstellen, dass das Abziehen des DVI-Steckers den Takt wieder zurück setzt. 
Aber wie gesagt, nur Vermutung, kein Wissen.


----------



## Bumblebee (14. Januar 2014)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Nach dem was man so in den Foren liest, werde ich wohl kaum mit dem Referenzkühler von Nvidia glücklich.



Reaktivier mal deine "Connection" mit *Liquid Extasy *

Der 7XX Series : Wasserkühler Narrow Line Geforce GTX Titan macht mir einen guten Eindruck

Selber habe ich momentan gar keine GraKa's unter Wasser
Alle bleiben auch ohne "Hilfe" wärmetechnisch im grünen Bereich


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Januar 2014)

@Bumblebee:
Den Kühler von Marc hatte ich mir gestern schon angesehen, hat es aber aus mehreren Gründen nicht in die engere Auswahl geschafft.
1. Ich find nirgends einen Test zur Kühlleistung.
2. Gefällt mir optisch nicht wirklich.
3. Im Bezug auf Punkt 1+2 ist mir der Kühler zu teuer wen man sich im Hinterkopf behält das unser CH-Zoll auch noch zulangt.

Ich denke ich werde den Alphaccol Kühler mit zusätzlicher Backplate nehmen.


----------



## Amigafan (14. Januar 2014)

*@wolf7 und Uwe64LE*

Ich frage mich, warum Ihr beide Probleme mit 2 GPU´s (Anzeige der Werte bzw. OC) habt. 

Ich hatte beide Konfigurationen - sowohl 2 GPU´s desselben Herstellers aus auch "Mischbetrieb"unter Win7 64Bit - ohne irgendwelche Einschränkungen:

Zuerst lief neben einer HD5870 (Anzeige und Falten) eine GTS450 (nur Falten) - beide GPU´s konnte ich separat übertakten (Afterburner und ATT parallel!)) als auch die Werte auslesen (GPU-Z).
Dasselbe gilt auch jetzt, wo ich neben der HD5870 (Anzeige und Falten) eine HD7870 OC (nur Falten) betreibe - ich brauche nur die jeweilige GPU im Programm auswählen (Afterburner bzw. GPU-Z).

Und: Es "verstellt" sich garantiert nichts bei einer GPU, wenn ich die Werte der Anderen im Betrieb ändere - alles wird korrekt eingestellt bzw. übernommen. 

Ergo:
Bei Euch beiden läuft irgendetwas schief - das zeigt schon allein die Aussage, dass sich das OC beim Abschluß des Monitors verringert . . .     


Und noch ein Tipp:

Das (nVidia-)GPU-Falten unter Linux läuft bei mir völlig problemlos.
Ich kann zwar die GPU nicht manuell übertakten (was sich weniger "schlimm" auf die PPD auswirkt als gedacht, da der Faltprozess etwas schneller als bei Windows abläuft), aber es läuft absolut stabil - ohne "Hänger" oder Abstürze.

Mal zur Info:
Unter Windows hat meine GTX670 manuell übertaktet nur etwa 2K PPD mehr erfaltet (weniger als *2*% Differenz bei den internen WU´s, bei den "normalen" 8900 noch weniger!!) - ist aber auch schon mal bei einer WU "hängengeblieben" - bei Linux kein einziges Mal ("nur" Werks-Boost).
Dabei läuft unter Linux noch Treiber 310.xx . . .



Edit:

*Zur Info:*
Der neue Beta-Client 7.4.0 mit der Unterstützung des BackUp-GPU-Servers ist im Open-Beta-Test.
Er kann von allen Faltern getestet werden, aber ich rate dringend davon ab - er ist trotz intensiver "Vortests" noch immer ziemlich "buggy".
Infos dazu gibt es hier (mit dem dazugehürigen Forum): New client in beta test: v7.4.0 - siehe Forums-Link am Ende des Blogs


----------



## Schmidde (14. Januar 2014)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Noch was anderes:
> Habt ihr wieder mal Lust über wassergekühlte Grakkas zu reden?
> 
> Bin zwar im Wakü-Quatsch-Thread gewesen, aber so richtig interessiert waren die nicht mir bei der Auswahl einem passenden Kühler für meine Titan zu helfen > Verweis auf Aquatuning und gut war's.
> ...



Naja, der erste Wasserkühler für meine GTX570 Phantom war von EKWB, der zweite für meine GTX780 ist von Watercool.

Hab beide hauptsächlich der Optik wegen ausgesucht (bei einem Fullcover für die Phantom gab es sowieso nicht viel Auswahl), Preis war eher nebensächlich 
Beim Kühler für die GTX780 hab ich mir mal ein paar Tests zu Kühlleistung und Durchfluss angeschaut, hab dann aber schnell festgestellt das die unterschiedlichen Kühler so nah beieinander liegen, dass ich wieder der Optik nach entschieden habe.
Der genannte von Liquid Extasy ist im obigen Test zwar auch nicht mit dabei, denke aber das er ähnliche/gleiche Ergebnisse abeliefern würde. Man muss sich nur mal den extrem einfachen Aufbau des Swiftech Kühlers im Test anschauen, und selbst der fällt nicht aus der Reihe


----------



## Abductee (14. Januar 2014)

Ich hoffe das am Wochenende mein faltfähiges NAS endlich fertig wird 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sc59 (14. Januar 2014)

*Supermicro A1SAi-2750F ?*

nice


----------



## Abductee (14. Januar 2014)

Jop, bin gespannt wie hoch die tatsächliche Leistungsaufnahme ist.


----------



## sc59 (14. Januar 2014)

wirst uns sicher berichten (PPD/W) usw.
greetz


----------



## wolf7 (14. Januar 2014)

Abductee schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das am Wochenende mein faltfähiges NAS endlich fertig wird


 
und was lässt du dann darin falten? Irgendne Graka?

edit: wtf nen Atom Prozessor mit 8 Kernen, Wieso heißt das ding dann Atom?


----------



## picar81_4711 (14. Januar 2014)

Abductee schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das am Wochenende mein faltfähiges NAS endlich fertig wird
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dein Server faltet nicht mehr?


----------



## Abductee (14. Januar 2014)

Nein, der Opteron-Server ist verkauft.
Das Falt-NAS ist eigentlich nur ein Überbrückungsprojekt für einen großen Xeon.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Januar 2014)

@Schmidde: 
Wen ich rein nach der Optik ginge, würde ich ganz klar den Leistungssieger nehmen > Watercool HEATKILLER® GPU-X³ GTX TITAN in der "Hole Edition". 
Allerdings hab muss ich ganz ehrlich sagen, was nutzt die ganze schöne Optik wen ich sie nicht sehe?


----------



## Abductee (15. Januar 2014)

Die Hole Edition unterscheidet sich zur normalen Variante nur durch den Klarlack?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. Januar 2014)

Abductee schrieb:


> Die Hole Edition unterscheidet sich zur normalen Variante nur durch den Klarlack?


Ein zusätzliches Kupferdesigneselement gibt es noch, aber mit den Unterschieden unter den Heatkillern hab ich mich nicht wirklich befaßt.


----------



## Schmidde (15. Januar 2014)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @Schmidde:
> Wen ich rein nach der Optik ginge, würde ich ganz klar den Leistungssieger nehmen > Watercool HEATKILLER® GPU-X³ GTX TITAN in der "Hole Edition".
> Allerdings hab muss ich ganz ehrlich sagen, was nutzt die ganze schöne Optik wen ich sie nicht sehe?


 
Selbiger thront auch auf meiner GTX780 
Optik war ja nur ein Beispiel dafür, das man einfach nach den eigenen Anforderungen entschieden kann, da sich die Kühler kaum unterscheiden.


----------



## picar81_4711 (15. Januar 2014)

Mal wieder was neues mit BIGs: Revised plans for BigAdv (BA) experiment
Ab 2015 gibt es noch keine Pläne für weiter BIGs.....da falten wir dann alle SMPs.....


----------



## mattinator (15. Januar 2014)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Ab 2015 gibt es noch keine Pläne für weiter BIGs.....da falten wir dann alle SMPs.....


 Und wieder steht und fällt alles mehr oder weniger mit einer angemessenen Vergabe der Punkte bzw. effizienten Programmierung der Cores. PG wird schon etwas einfallen. Ich sehe die Bemühungen eher positiv, da (nach meiner Übersetzung)  Vijay Pande und das Team um ihn versucht, im Sinne des Gesamtprojektes und im Rahmen der wissenschaftlichen Möglichkeiten angemessen auf die Reaktionen der Donors zu reagieren.


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Januar 2014)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Ab 2015 gibt es noch keine Pläne für weiter BIGs.....da falten wir dann alle SMPs.....



bzw (SR2-Server) falten mit (min) 3 GraKa's plus SMP; was, ohne Blick auf den Stromverbrauch, zu einem höheren PPD-Output als momentan führt
 Wir sollten aber trotzdem nie vergessen - der Sinn vom Folding ist nicht möglichst hohe Punktegains zu erzielen sondern die Forschung voranzutreiben


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. Januar 2014)

Mal abwarten, bis in einem Jahr kann sich noch vieles wieder ändern.


Bezüglich des Titan-Kühlers:
Ich hab mich entschieden, ich werde mir den *Alphacool NexXxoS NVXP Nvidia GTX780/Titan *mit Backplatte kaufen. 
http://i611.photobucket.com/albums/tt191/nitrix2009/Work/titan1_zps6e3e3b1e.png

Bestellen wird ich ihn aber erst, wenn ich die Titan habe.


----------



## Amigafan (16. Januar 2014)

Etwas läßt sich aber (leider) schon jetzt deutlich feststellen:

Egal, wie es mit Folding@home weitergeht - die Anzahl der (aktiven) Computer ist innerhalb der letzten 30 Tage von etwa 260.000 auf nur noch 190.000 gefallen.

Da "spielt" wohl nicht nur die Diskussion um die BA eine Rolle, sondern m. E.auch die Probklematik mit dem GPU-Server . . .


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Januar 2014)

Amigafan schrieb:


> ....
> Da "spielt" wohl nicht nur die Diskussion um die BA eine Rolle, sondern m. E.auch die Problematik mit dem GPU-Server . . .



Das sehe ich auch so; dieser "Zwischenfall" hat ihnen sehr geschadet


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Januar 2014)

Wen es ab 2015 wirklich keine BigWUs mehr geben sollte, kommt mir folgende Gedank:
Vor nicht allzulanger Zeit hat Amigafan doch uns die Info gegeben das gemäss den Verantwortlichen die BigWUs auf den GPUs problemlos laufen würden > Hört sich also für mich danach an daß ab 2015 BigWU nur noch als GPU-WUs vorhanden sind und sie hätten gleichzeitig auch das Problem mit dem punktebedingten Faltermangel bei SMP-Projekten behoben.


----------



## picar81_4711 (16. Januar 2014)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> bzw (SR2-Server) falten mit (min) 3 GraKa's plus SMP; was, ohne Blick auf den Stromverbrauch, zu einem höheren PPD-Output als momentan führt
> Wir sollten aber trotzdem nie vergessen - der Sinn vom Folding ist nicht möglichst hohe Punktegains zu erzielen sondern die Forschung voranzutreiben


Natürlich steht die Forschung im Vordergrund. 
Aber wie im Blog steht, haben wir viel Geld in die Hardware gesteckt und ebenso in die Steckdose.....dann wartet man schon auf eine entsprechende Anerkennung durch einen "Punkteregen".
Sollte es BIGs ab 2015 nicht mehr geben, dann:
> Werde ich sicher SMPs mit meinem Server weiterfalten, aber nicht mehr 24/7. Da ist mir das PPD/Watt-Verhältniss zu schlecht.
   Das klingt zwar komisch, da der Server mit SMPs auch nicht mehr verbraucht als jetzt im 24/7 Betrieb. Aber die Punkte sind dann doch nicht nur Punkte.....sondern eine *Anerkennung* seitens Stanford. Wenn diese nicht mehr       
   gegeben ist, sinkt bei mir auch die Faltlust.....
> werde ich höchstwahrscheinlich *nicht *auf Grafikkarten umsteigen, die ich in meinen Server einbauen könnte. Ich möchte kein Geld mehr zusätzlich ausgeben. Der Server mit seiner Leistung sollte eigentlich reichen.....möchte man  
   meinen......


----------



## mattinator (16. Januar 2014)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> werde ich höchstwahrscheinlich *nicht *auf Grafikkarten umsteigen, die ich in meinen Server einbauen könnte. Ich möchte kein Geld mehr zusätzlich ausgeben. Der Server mit seiner Leistung sollte eigentlich reichen.....möchte man
> meinen......


 Da die Core_17-Projekte auch auf NVIDIA-Karten unter Linux laufen, findet sich vllt. jemand, der den OpenCL-Treiber hackt und die Xeons als Keppler präsentiert. Ob das der Punkte-Ausbeute zugute käme, ist natürlich die Frage.


----------



## Multithread (16. Januar 2014)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> bzw (SR2-Server) falten mit (min) 3 GraKa's plus SMP; was, ohne Blick auf den Stromverbrauch, zu einem höheren PPD-Output als momentan führt
> Wir sollten aber trotzdem nie vergessen - der Sinn vom Folding ist nicht möglichst hohe Punktegains zu erzielen sondern die Forschung voranzutreiben


Naja, das mit der Forschung war auch mein antrieb, aber ohne Punkte würde ich es wohl nicht machen, das ganze hat auch was von einem Wetkampf.

Die neusten und besten GPU's sind für mich kein Problem, ich falte mit mienem Gaming-Sys wenn ich gerade nur office und web mache, da brauche ich meine 8 TFlops an GPU Power nicht



Amigafan schrieb:


> Egal, wie es mit Folding@home weitergeht - die Anzahl der (aktiven) Computer ist innerhalb der letzten 30 Tage von etwa 260.000 auf nur noch 190.000 gefallen.
> 
> Da "spielt" wohl nicht nur die Diskussion um die BA eine Rolle, sondern m. E.auch die Probklematik mit dem GPU-Server . . .


Was ist da passiert? ich bin erst danach hinzugekommen. 70k weniger ist aber schon ne deutliche menge.

Angeblich gabs ja keine 0x17 WU's mehr?


----------



## steffen0278 (16. Januar 2014)

Mahlzeit,
Wollte auch mal wieder etwas Falten. Nun mit neuer Hardware. Nenne einen FX 8320 mein Eigen. Der rennt grade auf 4,1 GHz. Lohnt sich mit dem -smp und -bigadv? Was meint ihr. Die GTX285 lass ich in Ruhe, ist zu laut beim Falten


----------



## acer86 (16. Januar 2014)

steffen0278 schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> Wollte auch mal wieder etwas Falten. Nun mit neuer Hardware. Nenne einen FX 8320 mein Eigen. Der rennt grade auf 4,1 GHz. Lohnt sich mit dem -smp und -bigadv? Was meint ihr. Die GTX285 lass ich in Ruhe, ist zu laut beim Falten


 
-bigadv gibt es schon lange nicht mehr in dieser Form, momentan Voraussetzung 24kerne+

bei -smp Projekten kannst du ca. 13- 25k PPD erreichen smp falten lohnt momentan mit Desktop Cpu´s so gut wie gar nicht weil das PPD/watt Verhältnis einfach viel zu schlecht ist.


----------



## steffen0278 (16. Januar 2014)

welche Client Einstellungen schlägst du vor


----------



## acer86 (16. Januar 2014)

steffen0278 schrieb:


> welche Client Einstellungen schlägst du vor


 
Unter den gegeben Umständen bleibt dir nur SMP falten übrig, mit der GTX285 zu falten lohnt sich leider noch weniger.


----------



## wolf7 (16. Januar 2014)

werd wohl ne weile demnächst (hoffentlich ab dem Wochenende) mit 3 Grafikkarten falten (zwei R9 280x + eine 7870). Mal schauen wie lange... denke allerdings, dass ich die 7870 irgendwann verkaufen werde.


----------



## ProfBoom (16. Januar 2014)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> [...] Hört sich also für mich danach an daß ab 2015 BigWU nur noch als GPU-WUs vorhanden sind und sie hätten gleichzeitig auch das Problem mit dem punktebedingten Faltermangel bei SMP-Projekten behoben.


 
Möglich, dass es so große WUs geben wird, aber ich glaube nicht, dass es dafür mehr PPD geben wird als für normale GPU-WUs.
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die den Blues, den sie gerade haben, nochmal mit Grafikkarten haben wollen.




Amigafan schrieb:


> [...]
> Egal,  wie es mit Folding@home weitergeht - die Anzahl der (aktiven) Computer  ist innerhalb der letzten 30 Tage von etwa 260.000 auf nur noch 190.000  gefallen.
> 
> Da "spielt" wohl nicht nur die Diskussion um die BA  eine Rolle, sondern m. E.auch die Probklematik mit dem GPU-Server . .  .



Dazu sagt Vijay:
Eine anonyme Firma hat Rechenzeit gespendet. Diese Spende ist unglücklicherweise ausgerechnet zum Jahresende ausgelaufen und damit genau mit der BA Diskussion und der GPU-Server-Problematik zusammengefallen.
Diese Firma ist für ca. 30.000 CPUs weniger verantwortlich.


----------



## Amigafan (17. Januar 2014)

ProfBoom schrieb:


> . . .
> Dazu sagt Vijay:
> Eine anonyme Firma hat Rechenzeit gespendet. Diese Spende ist unglücklicherweise ausgerechnet zum Jahresende ausgelaufen und damit genau mit der BA Diskussion und der GPU-Server-Problematik zusammengefallen.
> Diese Firma ist für ca. 30.000 CPUs weniger verantwortlich.




Bleibt aber immer noch eine Differenz von etwa 60.000 CPU´s . . . 

Und - seit meinem Post von gestern ist die Zahl um weitere *2.400* gefallen (von ~190.500 auf ~188.100).
Das ist - vorsichtig ausgedrückt - ziemlich heftig . . .


----------



## wolf7 (17. Januar 2014)

mal ne doofe Frage: unterstützt der 13.9 Catalyst Treiber die R9 280x?


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Januar 2014)

wolf7 schrieb:


> mal ne doofe Frage: unterstützt der 13.9 Catalyst Treiber die R9 280x?



Nachdem die R280X ja eigentlich "nur" eine 7970er ist - ja
Ich habe allerdings auch schon davon gehört, dass dieser Treiber für das Folden nicht optimal ist


----------



## wolf7 (17. Januar 2014)

mmh sie scheint auch mit dem 13.8er zu laufen. Schickes Teil, macht angeblich gute 107k PPD bei default takt von 1070MHz. Allerdings werde ich leider keinesfalls zwei dieser Karten betreiben. Das ist auf meinem Mainboard absolut nicht zu empfehlen xD. Mein Versuchsballon ist gründlich nach hinten los gegangen (siehe Bild). Während die untere R9 280x nach ~15 Minuten falten noch bei ungefähr 65°C war, lief sich die obere HD 7870 gerade richtig warm, >80°C Temperatur Tendenz steigend. Auch der Lüfter dieser Karte hat sich entsprechend verhalten und lautstark mit 80% gedreht (sonst im Einzelbetrieb ist er eigentlich kaum hörbar und dreht maximal mit 45%). Die kleinere Karte unten wäre thermisch zwar sicher sinnvoller gewesen, aber nicht umsetzbar, da so eine Schraube den Lüfter der R9 280x blockiert hat. Habe das zum Glück vor dem Einschalten getestet.

der ganze PC hat beim folden im übrigen maximal 460W gezogen (i7 4770 + HD7870 + R9 280x + 8 HDDs), jetzt ohne die HD7870 liegt er bei 320W.


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Januar 2014)

wolf7 schrieb:


> ... Schickes Teil, macht angeblich gute 107k PPD bei default takt von 1070MHz.



Meine (Gigabyte) läuft mit 1100 MHz, wird 58° warm und bringt rund 115 KPPD



wolf7 schrieb:


> ... Das ist auf meinem Mainboard absolut nicht zu empfehlen xD. Mein Versuchsballon ist gründlich nach hinten los gegangen (siehe Bild). Während die untere R9 280x nach ~15 Minuten falten noch bei ungefähr 65°C war, lief sich die obere HD 7870 gerade richtig warm, >80°C Temperatur Tendenz steigend.


 
Au ja, die obere kann so kaum atmen


----------



## wolf7 (17. Januar 2014)

Übertakten kommt später. War erst mal der Testlauf, aber die Asus ist wirklich schön leise. Finde nur den Größenunterschied zwischen der 7870 und der 7970 beeindruckend. Btw. kann man ein Windows 7 auf eine nicht leere Platte umkopieren? Hab ausversehen mein Windows auf ne ziemlich laute HDD kopiert und würde das Windows gerne auf ne leisere Platte kopieren, welche aber eben nicht leer ist und ich wohl auch nicht leer bekomme. Für Windows ist natürlich ausreichend Platz vorhanden.


----------



## Amigafan (18. Januar 2014)

*@wolf7*

Selbstverständlich geht das - ein entsprechendes Programm vorrausgesetzt.
Das können praktisch alle Programme, die neben der Partitionierung von Festplatten weiter Funktionen (klonen, BackUp, etc.) - also sog. Festplatten-Manager - bieten.


----------



## wolf7 (18. Januar 2014)

thx werds heute noch ausprobieren. Aber sagt mal, gibt es eigentlich ne minimale CPU Anforderung für den Core 17. Meine 7870 ist jetzt in einem PC umgezogen mit nem Celeron E1500 (2 Cores und 2,2GHz) und hat dort nur noch ne PPD von ~52k anstelle von 65k. Die TPF ist von glaub 5 Minuten auf >6 bei 8900er WUs angestiegen. (Gleicher Treiber und gleiche Taktrate verstehen sich von selbst)


----------



## mallkuss (18. Januar 2014)

ui, das würde mich auch interessieren  hab meinem Falter jetzt nen neuen Celeron 1620 (2.7 GHz, Ivy Bridge, Dual Core) gegönnt. Er scheint aber nach wie vor so 85k PPD zu liefern...


----------



## steffen0278 (18. Januar 2014)

Kann mir jemand sagen wo ich einen GPU Consolenclient herbekomme? Ich find nix. Nur den 7.3.6. Den kann ich aber nicht in HFM.Net einbinden. Kann mir wer weiterhelfen?


----------



## wolf7 (18. Januar 2014)

steffen0278 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen wo ich einen GPU Consolenclient herbekomme? Ich find nix. Nur den 7.3.6. Den kann ich aber nicht in HFM.Net einbinden. Kann mir wer weiterhelfen?


 
hfm funktioniert. Du musst aber unter "Configure" --> "Remote Access" ein Passwort einrichten und natürlich falls ne Firewall zu überwinden ist, muss der port geforwarded werden. Nach dem Einrichten des Passwortes am F@H komplett neustarten und überprüfen, ob das Passwort auch wirklich noch drin steht, dann sollte es gehen. 



mallkuss schrieb:


> ui, das würde mich auch interessieren  hab meinem Falter jetzt nen neuen Celeron 1620 (2.7 GHz, Ivy Bridge, Dual Core) gegönnt. Er scheint aber nach wie vor so 85k PPD zu liefern...



mh hab den jetzt mal auf ~2,4GHz übertaktet, jetzt ist er zumindest wieder bei 60k PPD und ner TPF von 5 min 51s. Denke mal der wesentliche Einbruch kommt durch die längere Zeit, die der Celeron für die Checkpoints alle zwei Prozent braucht. Ist zwar immer noch nen kleines Stück von den 65k unter dem i7 aber nun ja. Wie viel Einfluss hat denn der PCI-Express Bus? weil ich glaub auf dem Board ist noch die Version 1.0 drauf.


----------



## steffen0278 (18. Januar 2014)

Habs gefunden. Unter Client auf Client V7 gehen. Auch ohne Passwort. Danke trotzdem.


----------



## Amigafan (18. Januar 2014)

wolf7 schrieb:


> mh hab den jetzt mal auf ~2,4GHz übertaktet, jetzt ist er zumindest wieder bei 60k PPD und ner TPF von 5 min 51s. Denke mal der wesentliche Einbruch kommt durch die längere Zeit, die der Celeron für die Checkpoints alle zwei Prozent braucht. Ist zwar immer noch nen kleines Stück von den 65k unter dem i7 aber nun ja.



Du vermutest richtig - die Höhe der PPD hängen auch mit der Geschwindigkeit der CPU zusammen.




wolf7 schrieb:


> Wie viel Einfluss hat denn der PCI-Express Bus? weil ich glaub auf dem Board ist noch die Version 1.0 drauf.



Die  Geschwindigkeit eines PCIE-1.0 16-Steckplatzes sollte ausreichen,  damit  es zu keinen PPD-Einbrüchen kommt, da die übertragene Datenmenge   relativ klein ist.

Denn: 
Eine Lane bei PCIE 1.0  kann  immerhin 250 MiByte/s übertragen, ergo  sind es bei 16 Lanes 4GiByte/s -  mehr als ausreichend im Vergleich zur  Größe einer WU.


----------



## ProfBoom (18. Januar 2014)

wolf7 schrieb:


> [...] Der ganze PC hat beim folden im übrigen maximal 460W gezogen (i7 4770 + HD7870 + R9 280x + 8 HDDs), jetzt ohne die HD7870 liegt er bei 320W.


 
Das wären ja 140W für die HD7870!
Warum soviel?
Mein System braucht beim falten etwa 180W, wobei der PC ohne die 7870 ca 80W ziehen dürfte (d.h. mit onboard Grafikkarte).


----------



## wolf7 (18. Januar 2014)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Du vermutest richtig - die Höhe der PPD hängen auch mit der Geschwindigkeit der CPU zusammen.



gibts dazu auch nähere Erkentnisse? weil ich kann meinen Celeron nur über den FSB übertakten und da fahr ich den scho mit 220MHz anstelle von 200, weiß net wie weit ich noch gehen kann, bis es Probleme gibt. 




ProfBoom schrieb:


> Das wären ja 140W für die HD7870!
> Warum soviel?
> Mein System braucht beim falten etwa 180W, wobei der PC ohne die 7870 ca 80W ziehen dürfte (d.h. mit onboard Grafikkarte).


 
mh stimmt ist schon seltsam. Aber hab eben noch mal nachgeschaut und komme auf 120W für die HD7870. Mit beiden Karten waren es um genau zu sein 458W in der Spitze. Jetzt habe ich mit acht Platten 338W. Vorher waren es zwar vermutlich neun Platten, aber das dürfte wohl kaum den Ausschlag geben, da die Platten aktuell mit gerade mal ungefähr 40W zu Buche schlagen. Kann mir nur vorstellen, dass die 458W ein Spitzenwert waren, wo auch viele Platten gleichzeitig angelaufen sind.

Das Messgerät ist ein VOLTCRAFT Energy Check 3000, was verhältnismäßig recht zuverlässig arbeiten sollte. Bei Gelegenheit mess ich noch mal den Verbrauch der HD7870 mit dem Celeron Prozessor, obwohl ich  keine Vergleichswerte habe.


----------



## ProfBoom (18. Januar 2014)

Das Messgerät kenne ich. Hab ich seit Donnerstag auch 

War das System ausschließlich am falten? Wenn ich neben dem falten spiele, steigt der Verbrauch um mindestens 50W.


Anderes Thema: Folding@home team stats pages
Unter ATI GPU steht dort bei "Active CPUs" 315.
Davon hat doch Bumblebee bestimmt schon die Hälfte... 
Was genau wird da gezählt? Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass weltweit nur 315 Leute mit Radeons falten. Oder zählen wirklich nur welche, die noch von ATI gefertigt wurden und die AMDs fehlen?


----------



## wolf7 (18. Januar 2014)

ProfBoom schrieb:


> Das Messgerät kenne ich. Hab ich seit Donnerstag auch
> 
> War das System ausschließlich am falten? Wenn ich neben dem falten spiele, steigt der Verbrauch um mindestens 50W.


 
ist ein reiner Folding Rechner + Datengrab. Was anderes läuft darauf net. Zu deinem Statistik Link, denke eher, dass das nen Fehler in der Statistik ist. Ich meine alleine in dem PCGH Team falten doch bestimmt mindestens 30 ATI GPUs oder? Dass nur ATI GPUs zählen, die nicht von AMD stammen, halte ich für unwahrscheinlich. Welche waren denn die letzten vor dem Kauf AMDs von Ati? Ist doch schon ewig her. 

Edit: 2006 war das, also vor 8 Jahren.


----------



## nfsgame (19. Januar 2014)

Ein kleiner Tipp für die Nutzer von AVG Free: Das aktuelle Update scheint unter Windows 7 x64 nach dem aufgeforderten Neustart einen Bluescreen (BAD_SYSTEM_CONFIG_INFO) zu produzieren. Zumindest bei mir auf zwei Systemen. Abgesicherter Modus ist dann auch nicht möglich. Einzige Möglichkeit zur Zeit die Dateien 

avgidsha.sys
avgmfx64.sys
avgldx64.sys
avgidsdrivera.sys
avgloga.sys
avgrkx64.sys
avgtdia.sys
avgtpx64.sys

in der Notfallkonsole mit del-Befehl (wahlweise auch Linux-Livesystem + rm) aus c:/windows/system32/drivers zu löschen und anschließend manuell oder durch die Systemstartreparatur die Registry wiederherzustellen.


----------



## Bumblebee (19. Januar 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ein kleiner Tipp für die Nutzer von AVG Free: Das aktuelle Update scheint unter Windows 7 x64 nach dem aufgeforderten Neustart einen Bluescreen (BAD_SYSTEM_CONFIG_INFO) zu produzieren ....


 
... mach mir keine Angst - alle meine WIN7-Rechner haben das installiert
Bisher allerdings keine Probleme; ich hoffe es bleibt so und klopfe auf (meinen) Holz(schädel)

Jedenfalls danke für die Lösung


----------



## wolf7 (19. Januar 2014)

warte bis auf den nächsten Neustart.

ne spaß beiseite, wenn bei ner WU folgender Text kommt:



> 08:37:14:WU00:FS00:0x17:Bad State detected... attempting to resume from last good checkpoint



Ist das ein Zeichen für eine zu hohe Taktrate? (teste meine 280x gerade mit 1150MHz und das ist eben zum ersten mal aufgetreten.) Dabei hat er den letzten Fortschritt verworfen und einfach beim letzten zwei Prozent Checkpoint wieder angefangen. Temperatur ist so weit aber okay (75°C Kern, 66°C die Spannungswandler, 43% Lüfterdrehzahl).


----------



## Amigafan (19. Januar 2014)

*@wolf7*

Das  läst darauf schliessen - also Takt etwas zurücknehmen und weiterfalten  (und eventuell Lüfterdrehzahl erhöhen, um GPU-Temp zu drücken).


----------



## wolf7 (19. Januar 2014)

mmh aber 74°C sollten doch eig unkritisch sein, ich mein die R9 290 wird doch auch auf 94°C geregelt... Bisher ist das nur einmal aufgetreten, wenn es sich häuft, werde ich den Takt zurücknehmen. Die Lüftersteuerung will ich eigentlich nur sehr ungern anfassen.


----------



## mallkuss (20. Januar 2014)

Hab mit meinem neuen Falter auch wiederholt Probleme: so nach gut 2 Tagen zeigt nvidia-smi nur noch errors an und fah verwirft alle geholten WUs als Bad Workunits. Stürzt da nur der Treiber ab? Nach nem Reboot gehts wieder.... kann ja nicht sein, oder?!


Nvidia-smi:

Mon Jan 20 11:00:01 2014        +------------------------------------------------------+                        | NVIDIA-SMI 5.319.60   Driver Version: 319.60         |                        |-------------------------------+----------------------+----------------------+ | GPU  Name        Persistence-M| Bus-Id        Disp.A | Volatile Uncorr. ECC | | Fan  Temp  Perf  Pwr:Usage/Cap|         Memory-Usage | GPU-Util  Compute M. | |===============================+======================+======================| |   0  ERR!               ERR!  | ERR!            ERR! |                 ERR! | |ERR!  ERR! ERR!    ERR! / ERR! |      131MB /  2047MB |    ERR!         ERR! | +-------------------------------+----------------------+----------------------+                                                                                 +-----------------------------------------------------------------------------+ | Compute processes:                                               GPU Memory | |  GPU       PID  Process name                                     Usage      | |=============================================================================| |    0            ERROR: GPU is lost                                          | +-----------------------------------------------------------------------------+ 


fah log:
[93m07:45:45:WARNING:WU00:FS01:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)[0m


System ist Ubuntu 13.10 mit dem Nvidia Treiber 319 IIRC.

irgendwelche Ideen?!


----------



## Amigafan (22. Januar 2014)

*@mallkuss*

Versuche  mal den älteren 310.44 - der faltet bei mir mit einer GTX670 seit Monaten ohne Probleme (Ubuntu 13.04 64Bit).


----------



## mallkuss (22. Januar 2014)

danke dir, werde jetyt mal versuchen nen taeglichen reboot per chronjob hinzubekommen, bin gerade auf dienstreise.... wenn ich wieder daheim bin schau ich nach nem aelteren treiber!


----------



## Timmy99 (22. Januar 2014)

Der Nvidia Treiber 332.21 hat wirklich ein paar Stabilitätsprobleme, besonders bei Fermi (4xx/5xx) Grafikkarten.
Ich habe gerade eine Faltpause und mir sind sind die letzten paar Treiber nicht negativ aufgefallen (Wie denn auch^^). Aber der 332.21 schießt den Vogel ganz ab und stört auch abseits vom falten den regulären Betrieb unserer Rechenknechte


----------



## mattinator (22. Januar 2014)

Timmy99 schrieb:


> Der Nvidia Treiber 332.21 hat wirklich ein paar Stabilitätsprobleme, besonders bei Fermi (4xx/5xx) Grafikkarten.


 Ging zwar oben um den Linux-Treiber, aber die Falt-Probleme des 332.21 WHQL kann ich auch für die GTX 660 Ti bestätigen. Das bekannte "PPD-Halbierungs-"Problem ist auch in dieser Version noch enthalten.


----------



## mallkuss (23. Januar 2014)

melde erster automatischer reboot durch cronjob erfolgreich durchgefuehrt


----------



## Multithread (23. Januar 2014)

Kann man irgendwo einstellen wie grosse CPU WU's man erhält? Hab jetzt schon die 2te WU mit über 1,5 Tagen laufzeit, so komme ich nicht vor ende Februar auf meine 10 SMP WU.

Dabei lohnt sich bei meinem sys das CPU Falten nicht mal:\


----------



## Uwe64LE (23. Januar 2014)

Da würde ich echt überlegen, den i5 wieder default laufen zu lassen und lieber die 7970 zum Falten verwenden.


----------



## Multithread (23. Januar 2014)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Da würde ich echt überlegen, den i5 wieder default laufen zu lassen und lieber die 7970 zum Falten verwenden.


 Jap, aber ich habe noch keine 10 SMP WU's, ergo gibts keine Bonuspunkte. Mit Bonuspunkten verdopple ich dann meine aktuelle Punktezahl an einem Wochenende, locker.

Und jetzt bekomme ich nur noch gigantische CPU WU's, soweit ich weiss fehlen mir noch 2 SMP WU's auf die 10.


----------



## wolf7 (23. Januar 2014)

mmhh ich betreibe aktuell eine HD7870 GHz Edition@1150MHz mit einem BeQuiet Pure Power 300W Netzteil.  Da das keinen eigenen 6 poligen PCI-e Anschluss besitzt, habe ich auf die zwei mitgelieferten Adapter zurückgegriffen, die beide jeweils nur 1 Molex Steckerbrauche, dh. die Grafikkarte läuft jetzt praktisch mit 2 4 Pin molex Steckern bereits seit 6 Tagen stabil. Nun fahre ich jedoch für ne Woche in den Urlaub und kann den PC net beaufsichtigen.... Was meint ihr, kann ich die Karte getrost falten lassen? ich meine, das kommt mir irgendwie bisschen Spanisch vor...

edit: kann ich eigentlich ein Fremdnetzteil anzapfen? ich mein, der andere folding Rechner mit nem BeQuiet was weiß ich 580W, dass vollkommen stark genug für beide Karten ist, steht direkt daneben und das Kabel würde denke ich reichen.

edit2: verusch geglückt, ab jetzt versorgt mein eines Netzteil zwei grafikkarten mit Strom, bis ich meine Wasserkühlung nach dem Urlaub installiert hab und beide Karten wieder in ein Gehäuse kommen.


----------



## ProfBoom (23. Januar 2014)

Wer schon immer mal ein Folding@Home T-Shirt/Pullover haben wollte... Hier ist die Chance.
Und der Gewinn der Aktion geht auch noch an Stanford.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. Januar 2014)

Multithread schrieb:


> Kann man irgendwo einstellen wie grosse CPU WU's man erhält? Hab jetzt schon die 2te WU mit über 1,5 Tagen laufzeit, so komme ich nicht vor ende Februar auf meine 10 SMP WU.
> 
> Dabei lohnt sich bei meinem sys das CPU Falten nicht mal:\


Versuch mal die Paketgröße bei den SMP-Projekten auf "small" einzustellen, dann müßte er sich eigentlich kleinere Projekte holen.



ProfBoom schrieb:


> Wer schon immer mal ein Folding@Home T-Shirt/Pullover haben wollte... Hier ist die Chance.


Gute Idee, aber schlechter Druck.


----------



## ProfBoom (23. Januar 2014)

Leider gibt's auch bei 'small' WUs, die sehr lange rechnen... Das hat schon manchen Falter vergrault.
Bei mir waren es 48 Stunden non-stop...

Aber einen Versuch ist es sicher wert.


Ich glaube, dass das Logo auf dem T-Shirt so aussehen soll. Es wird erst gedruckt, wenn die 1000 Stück bestellt sind, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe.


----------



## Amigafan (24. Januar 2014)

Wer von Euch nennt eine R9 280X sein Eigen und kann mir mal die PPD, die Taktung und eventuell - wenn vorhanden - den Stromverbrauch posten?

Danke schon mal im Voraus


----------



## mattinator (24. Januar 2014)

mallkuss schrieb:


> melde erster automatischer reboot durch cronjob erfolgreich durchgefuehrt


 Wow, der Linux-Guru.


----------



## Multithread (24. Januar 2014)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Wer von Euch nennt eine R9 280X sein Eigen und kann mir mal die PPD, die Taktung und eventuell - wenn vorhanden - den Stromverbrauch posten?
> 
> Danke schon mal im Voraus


 2 Stück @1000/1300 (als HD 7970)
Laut F@H Software macht jede knapp 90k ppd, aber da kommt es auch stark auf die WU an.

verbrauch dürfte um die 350-400 Watt sein, ohne CPU. Mit CPU Foldintg komme ich auf 450.


----------



## wolf7 (24. Januar 2014)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Wer von Euch nennt eine R9 280X sein Eigen und kann mir mal die PPD, die Taktung und eventuell - wenn vorhanden - den Stromverbrauch posten?
> 
> Danke schon mal im Voraus


 
meine R9 280x macht aktuell bei 1130MHz 115-120k PPD. Zusammen mit nem i7 4770, der auch mit 3,9GHz faltet braucht der Rechner ~300W.


----------



## Amigafan (25. Januar 2014)

Multithread schrieb:


> 2 Stück @1000/1300 (als HD 7970)
> Laut F@H Software macht jede knapp 90k ppd, aber da kommt es auch stark auf die WU an.
> 
> verbrauch dürfte um die 350-400 Watt sein, ohne CPU. Mit CPU Foldintg komme ich auf 450.






wolf7 schrieb:


> meine R9 280x macht aktuell bei 1130MHz 115-120k PPD. Zusammen mit nem i7 4770, der auch mit 3,9GHz faltet braucht der Rechner ~300W.



Danke, Euch beiden.
Welche 280X faltet bei Euch (genaue Bezeichnung bitte)?


----------



## wolf7 (25. Januar 2014)

ist noch die ASUS R9280X-DC2T-3GD5 DirectCU II TOP.  Die ist allerdings aktuell praktisch nicht zu bekommen und es geht das Gerücht um, dass sich das bis März nicht mehr ändert. Ich werde meine dafür aber balt wohl austauschen müssen, da ich auf Wakü umschwenke und es für die Asus keinen kompatiblen Full Cover Kühler gibt --> muss die nachm Urlaub iwi in ne Referenz Variante umtauschen. Die 1130MHz macht sie übrigens ohne Spannungserhöhung oder ähnliches und bei einer sehr leisen Lautstärke.


----------



## mattinator (25. Januar 2014)

Kann es sein, dass der a3-Core nicht mit ungeraden CPU-Kern-Zahlen läuft ?


Spoiler



06:56:45:WU00:FS01:FahCore 0xa3 started
06:56:45:WU00:FS01:0xa3:
06:56:45:WU00:FS01:0xa3:*------------------------------*
06:56:45:WU00:FS01:0xa3:Folding@Home Gromacs SMP Core
06:56:45:WU00:FS01:0xa3:Version 2.27 (Dec. 15, 2010)
06:56:45:WU00:FS01:0xa3:
06:56:45:WU00:FS01:0xa3reparing to commence simulation
06:56:45:WU00:FS01:0xa3:- Assembly optimizations manually forced on.
06:56:45:WU00:FS01:0xa3:- Not checking prior termination.
06:56:45:WU00:FS01:0xa3:- Expanded 1253024 -> 2077020 (decompressed 165.7 percent)
06:56:45:WU00:FS01:0xa3:Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=1253024 data_size=2077020, decompressed_data_size=2077020 diff=0
06:56:45:WU00:FS01:0xa3:- Digital signature verified
06:56:45:WU00:FS01:0xa3:
06:56:45:WU00:FS01:0xa3roject: 7501 (Run 0, Clone 380, Gen 465)
06:56:45:WU00:FS01:0xa3:
06:56:45:WU00:FS01:0xa3:Assembly optimizations on if available.
06:56:45:WU00:FS01:0xa3:Entering M.D.
06:56:51:WU00:FS01:0xa3:Mapping NT from 7 to 7 
06:56:51:WU00:FS01:0xa3:mdrun returned 255
06:56:51:WU00:FS01:0xa3:Going to send back what have done -- stepsTotalG=500000
06:56:51:WU00:FS01:0xa3:Work fraction=0.0000 steps=500000.
06:56:55:WU00:FS01:0xa3:logfile size=0 infoLength=0 edr=0 trr=25
06:56:55:WU00:FS01:0xa3:logfile size: 0 info=0 bed=0 hdr=25
06:56:55:WU00:FS01:0xa3:- Writing 640 bytes of core data to disk...
06:56:55:WU00:FS01:0xa3one: 128 -> 144 (compressed to 112.5 percent)
06:56:55:WU00:FS01:0xa3:  ... Done.
06:56:55:WU00:FS01:0xa3:
06:56:55:WU00:FS01:0xa3:Folding@home Core Shutdown: EARLY_UNIT_END


Die a3-Core-Projekte fliegen bei mir in der letzten Zeit eigentlich immer raus, obwohl das System ansonsten inkl. Stresstests 100% stabil ist (auch bei Sommer-Temperaturen).
In der HFM.NET-Statistik sind zwar korrekt berechnete enthalten, die stammen aber aus der Zeit vor dem GPU-Core_17, als ich noch mit 8 Thread "die CPU gefaltet" habe.


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Januar 2014)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Wer von Euch nennt eine R9 280X sein Eigen und kann mir mal die PPD, die Taktung und eventuell - wenn vorhanden - den Stromverbrauch posten?
> 
> Danke schon mal im Voraus


 
PPD = 115'000 (GPU only)

Taktung = 1100 MHz

Stromverbrauch
- IDLE 73 Watt
- GPU only 245 Watt
- GPU plus CPU 315 Watt

Gigabyte R9 280X OC


----------



## Abductee (25. Januar 2014)

Mein Zwischenfazit mit dem Atom C2750: 
ca. 9000 PPD bei 30W Steckdosenaufnahme vom Gesamtsystem.

Ab Montag läuft er durchgehend und dann schau ich mir mal den Wochenschnitt an.


----------



## Multithread (25. Januar 2014)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Danke, Euch beiden.
> Welche 280X faltet bei Euch (genaue Bezeichnung bitte)?


Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970 WindForce 3X @1030/1300

Aber das macht ja keinen unterschied, dürften noch alles Tahiti XT sein


----------



## wolf7 (25. Januar 2014)

mattinator schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass der a3-Core nicht mit ungeraden CPU-Kern-Zahlen läuft ?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 
Also ich falte zwar aktuell glaub ich mit 6 threads, hatte aber meiner erinnerung nach auch mit 7 keine Probleme. Wüsste allgemein nicht, dass meine VM jemals scho mal ne WU abgestoßen hätte(obwohl ich das natürlich nicht laufend beobachte, kanns aber ja mal ausprobieren mit 7 Threads) bzw. ist mir eben aufgefallen, habe ich zu AMD Zeiten lange mit nem X6 mit 5 Threads gefaltet, ohne Probleme.



Multithread schrieb:


> Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970 WindForce 3X @1030/1300
> 
> Aber das macht ja keinen unterschied, dürften noch alles Tahiti XT sein



oder XTL bei den R9 280x (was glaub ich sogar schlechter sein soll, da die eher ne miesere ASIC Qualität und damit mehr Leckströme haben sollen, als der XT Chip) Meine hat auf jeden Fall ne ASIC Qualität von 70% laut gpu-z wohingegen meine 7870 85% hat. (wirklich gut ist wohl alles über 90%)


----------



## Amigafan (25. Januar 2014)

*@mattinator*

Es sollten praktisch alle WU´s mit einer ungeraden Corezahl zurechtkommen.
Mein 2600K "betreibt" neben -smp7 noch eine GTX670 unter Linux und "schmeißt" keine WU´s (weder A3- noch A4-Core-WU´s)wegen ungerader Corezahl raus (bis jetzt).
Problematischer wird es da erst ab 11 Cores (und noch höheren Primzahlen: 13,17,19,. . . )
Ich will aber nicht ausschließen, dasss es sich bei WU7501 um ein solches Projekt handelt.
Mein Tipp für Dich: Weiterfalten und beobachten . . . 



Danke noch einmal für Eure Rückmeldungen. 


Der Grund meiner Frage:
Der Austausch meiner defekten ASUS Matrix HD7970 Platinum zieht sich in die Länge.  
Daher suche ich Ersatz - entweder eine Gleichwertige oder eine mit mehr Faltpower (290 . . . ?, 290X . . . ?, 780 . . . ?, 780Ti . . . ???  - aber keine Titan).
Ich müsste "nur" die Differenz zahlen. . .


----------



## mattinator (25. Januar 2014)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Es sollten praktisch alle WU´s mit einer ungeraden Corezahl zurechtkommen.


 Dachte ich auch, hatte aber schon mal so einen Effekt.


Amigafan schrieb:


> Mein Tipp für Dich: Weiterfalten und beobachten . . .


 Werde ich machen. Da diese Projekte selten kommen und sehr schnell auf Fehler laufen, sehe ich es nicht so kritisch und der Verlust für Stanford hält sich in Grenzen. Da die anderen Projekte alle fehlerfrei durchlaufen, denke ich, dass sich kein Hardware-Defekt ankündigt.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Januar 2014)

@Amigafan: So wie ich dich kenne wäre wohl die beste Ersatzkarte entweder eine 290X oder eine 290.

Nvidia sind als reine Faltkarten leider zu teuer.


----------



## wolf7 (25. Januar 2014)

hat denn jemand scho ne 290 am falten? würde mich mal interessieren, was die so für Punkte am Tag macht... Die 290x ist mir persönlich zu teuer. Und kann es sein, dass die Punkte Angabe mit HFM bei gpu Projekten etwas ungenau ist? weil das bei mir 200k PPD mit allen beteiligten Clients anzeigt, aber offensichtlich nur 190k letzten Endes bei rum kommen und ich glaub, das liegt an den zwei gpu clients, dass er bei denen zu viele Punkte anzeigt.


----------



## Amigafan (25. Januar 2014)

*@wolf7*

Du "vergisst" bei deiner Betrachtung, dass die WU´s auch Zeit zum Upload benötigen - und diese "Wartepause" kann vom Client nicht berücksichtigt werden.

Und - einige Minuten machen bereits mehrere tausend PPD aus . . .


----------



## wolf7 (25. Januar 2014)

mh stimmt daran hab ich nicht gedacht.


----------



## Amigafan (25. Januar 2014)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @Amigafan: So wie ich dich kenne wäre wohl die beste Ersatzkarte entweder eine 290X oder eine 290.
> 
> Nvidia sind als reine Faltkarten leider zu teuer.



Teuer sind diese, aber . . . 
Ich kenne bereits das Ergebniss einer EVGA 780Ti ACX mit Hersteller-OC: etwa 210K PPD bei einer 8900 unter Win7  
(Also etwa das doppelte einer GTX680 bzw das knapp dreifache einer GTX660Ti. . . )
Infos zur 290X fehlen mir leider (noch). 

Ansonsten - die Angaben zu den 280X entsprechen etwa den Ergebnissen meiner Asus Matrix Platinum . . .


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Januar 2014)

Also meiner Meinung nach ist momentan eine R9 280X *als reine Faltkarte* der P/L-Sieger

Natürlich reizen mich 780 und 780Ti enorm - aber aus 2 Gründen halte ich die Füsse still
- sie sind mir beide (noch) zu teuer
- ich bin bekennender StarCitizen-Fanboy; dafür werde ich (eine) sehr "muskulöse" Grafikkarte(n) benötigen
..daher spare ich die Kohle um dann "GTX880Ti" zu kaufen


----------



## Knutowskie (26. Januar 2014)

Moin moin. Ich überlege, mir eine andere Karte zu holen. Wenn ich schon Geld für Strom bezahle, dann will ich auch Punkte dafür bekommen. Ja, ich mag die Punktepolitik nicht sonderlich, man muss ja alle halben Jahre am besten einen brandneuen Server kaufen um vorn mitzuspielen, aber was solls. Guckt mal rein und gebt euren Senf dazu. Is ne R9 270x eurer Meinung nach gut? was kann die?  KLICK REIN


----------



## Bumblebee (26. Januar 2014)

Knutowskie schrieb:


> Moin moin. Ich überlege, mir eine andere Karte zu holen. Wenn ich schon Geld für Strom bezahle, dann will ich auch Punkte dafür bekommen. Ja, ich mag die Punktepolitik nicht sonderlich, man muss ja alle halben Jahre am besten einen brandneuen Server kaufen um vorn mitzuspielen, aber was solls. Guckt mal rein und gebt euren Senf dazu. Is ne R9 270x eurer Meinung nach gut? was kann die?  KLICK REIN



Hab geantwortet; und mir ist die 270X zu schwach - ist aber meine persönliche Meinung


----------



## wolf7 (26. Januar 2014)

die 270x is doch ne 7870 GHz Edition. Die macht halt beim folden, wenn du sie bisschen übertaktest ~65k PPD, also gerade mal bisschen mehr als die Hälfte einer 280x. Dafür kostet sie halt auch wesentlich weniger. Hinsichtlich des Stromverbrauchs ist die 280x sicher effizienter.


----------



## ProfBoom (26. Januar 2014)

Ist die R270x nicht etwa mit der HD7870 vergleichbar? Das wären dann ~50.000 PPD bei Projekt 8900.
Bei mir: 53K PPD bei 1050MHz Takt.


----------



## wolf7 (26. Januar 2014)

ProfBoom schrieb:


> Ist die R270x nicht etwa mit der HD7870 vergleichbar? Das wären dann ~50.000 PPD bei Projekt 8900.
> Bei mir: 53K PPD bei 1050MHz Takt.


 
also meine schafft mit 1150MHz 60 bis 65k PPD.


----------



## mallkuss (27. Januar 2014)

Abductee schrieb:


> Mein Zwischenfazit mit dem Atom C2750:
> ca. 9000 PPD bei 30W Steckdosenaufnahme vom Gesamtsystem.
> 
> Ab Montag läuft er durchgehend und dann schau ich mir mal den Wochenschnitt an.



Wow das klingt nicht schlecht  bitte am laufenden halten!!


----------



## wolf7 (27. Januar 2014)

klasse mir ist vermutlich der Grafikkartentreiber oder was auch immer abeschmiert, auf jeden Fall hat meine eine Graka einfach so den Faltbetrieb eingestellt. WU hing bei 75% fest, ohne mit irgendeiner Fehlermeldung abzustürzen... Allerdings war der Absturz offensichtlich so schlimm, dass die WU danach komplett hinüber war, kein Fortsetzen möglich.


----------



## Abductee (27. Januar 2014)

mallkuss schrieb:


> Wow das klingt nicht schlecht  bitte am laufenden halten!!


 
Ich würd gern unsere Datenbank damit füttern, die CPU wurde aber leider noch nicht eingetragen 
Habs schon letzte Woche an t0mat0 geschrieben ob er mir die CPU einträgt.


----------



## mallkuss (27. Januar 2014)

Abductee schrieb:


> Ich würd gern unsere Datenbank damit füttern, die CPU wurde aber leider noch nicht eingetragen
> Habs schon letzte Woche an t0mat0 geschrieben ob er mir die CPU einträgt.


 
ich hab den halben nachmittag danach gegoogelt  hast du die kiste irgendwie vorgestellt? Ich mein es gibt hier ja threads dazu, mich würden auch genauere technische details interessieren wie CPU Lüfter, welches Netzteil, was geht noch an LAN Durchsatz wenn die Kiste ausgelastet ist etc... wäre ein cooles NAS


----------



## Abductee (27. Januar 2014)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...enstellung/312777-kompakter-homeserver-3.html

Normales ATX-Netzteil.
Optional kann man es auch mit einem Tischnetzteil betreiben, genauere Infos hab ich aber noch nicht nachgelesen.
Die CPU könnte man rein passiv kühlen, die würd das locker überleben.
8x 2,6GHz (echte Kerne, kein HT), das Mainboard hat vier mal GLAN + IPMI, LAN-Durchsatz müsste ich mal schaun wie ich das messen kann.
Der Kleine ist das einzige Gerät was bei mir fix am LAN hängt, alles andere wird über WLAN g eingebunden.
Ich persönlich find die Performance/Watt genial.
Neben dem Folding-Client läuft noch ein DLNA-Dienst mit, eine 1080p MKV lässt sich ohne ruckeln abspielen, auch das vor und zurückspielen klappt super.


----------



## Multithread (27. Januar 2014)

Ich hatte heute massive Probleme mit Folding + HTML5 Youtube Vids + MC, kriege abstürze in wenigen Minuten

Sonst noch jemand der mit dem F@Home 'Server' auch office und Spiele macht?


----------



## Amigafan (28. Januar 2014)

Ja, auch mit 2 GPU´s, aber:
Die erste GPU treibt den Monitor, und ab und zu wird diese auch zum Falten genutzt, während ich den Computer nicht nutze.
Die zweite GPU faltet permanent.

Mit Core16-WU´s war es mir früher möglich, sowohl mit einer GPU zu spielen als auch gleichzeitig zu falten - ohne Abstürze oder merkliches Ruckeln beim spielen.


----------



## Uwe64LE (28. Januar 2014)

Multithread schrieb:


> Jap, aber ich habe noch keine 10 SMP WU's, ergo gibts keine Bonuspunkte. Mit Bonuspunkten verdopple ich dann meine aktuelle Punktezahl an einem Wochenende, locker.
> 
> Und jetzt bekomme ich nur noch gigantische CPU WU's, soweit ich weiss fehlen mir noch 2 SMP WU's auf die 10.


 
Das erscheint mir unwahrscheinlich, dass man für den GPU-Bonus ebenfalls 10 SMP WU benötigt.
Meiner Meinung nach betrifft dies nur den SMP-Bonus. 
Da ich aber schon ewig beide Boni bekomme, kann ich es nicht nachkontrollieren.

Du bekommst also bei deinen 7970 keinen Bonus und bist dir sicher, dass das nicht mit der Berechnungszeit oder irgendwelchen Einstellungen zusammenhängt?


----------



## mallkuss (28. Januar 2014)

Verwendest du den V7 Client?  Der zeigt den bonus ja schön am, kannst du mal nen Screenshot machen?


----------



## wolf7 (28. Januar 2014)

mallkuss schrieb:


> Verwendest du den V7 Client?  Der zeigt den bonus ja schön am, kannst du mal nen Screenshot machen?


 
der rechnet so weit ich es weiß aber immer mit bonus, egal ob du den bekommst oder nicht.


----------



## Multithread (28. Januar 2014)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Das erscheint mir unwahrscheinlich, dass man für den GPU-Bonus ebenfalls 10 SMP WU benötigt.
> Meiner Meinung nach betrifft dies nur den SMP-Bonus.
> Da ich aber schon ewig beide Boni bekomme, kann ich es nicht nachkontrollieren.
> 
> Du bekommst also bei deinen 7970 keinen Bonus und bist dir sicher, dass das nicht mit der Berechnungszeit oder irgendwelchen Einstellungen zusammenhängt?


Ja. Ich habe erst 8 SMP WU's. Und dank den gigantischen CPU WU's die ich bekomme dauert das wohl noch wochen.
PS: ich habe aktuell 16 oder so GPU WU's. Und eben zu wenige SMP WU's.
Wie ich auf 30 WU's komme: kp. habe aber gestern 5 neue WU's bekommen wegen abstürzen:\



wolf7 schrieb:


> der rechnet so weit ich es weiß aber immer mit bonus, egal ob du den bekommst oder nicht.


/dies


----------



## mallkuss (28. Januar 2014)

wolf7 schrieb:


> der rechnet so weit ich es weiß aber immer mit bonus, egal ob du den bekommst oder nicht.


 mist!  find ich aber echt bissl doof daß er sich da so durchkämpfen muss...


----------



## ProfBoom (28. Januar 2014)

Multithread schrieb:


> habe aber gestern 5 neue WU's bekommen wegen abstürzen:\



Behalt das mal im Hinterkopf. Zusätzlich zu den 10 SMP-WUs musst du auch mindestens 80% erfolgreich zurückliefern um den SMP-Bonus zu bekommen.

FAQ: Points


----------



## Multithread (28. Januar 2014)

ProfBoom schrieb:


> Behalt das mal im Hinterkopf. Zusätzlich zu den 10 SMP-WUs musst du auch mindestens 80% erfolgreich zurückliefern um den SMP-Bonus zu bekommen.
> 
> FAQ: Points


ja, aber da sollte ich noch nicht drunter sein, wären ja 6 WU's die ich failen dürfte.
und die aktuellen sehen gut aus, morgen gibts 2 neue fertige, aber wieder nur GPU.


Wo ist diese Small WU einstellung versteckt? ich finde sie nicht.


----------



## Abductee (28. Januar 2014)

client type:
max-packet-size
small

oder?


----------



## Uwe64LE (29. Januar 2014)

Auch wenn ich mich wiederhole: Ich kann beim Überfliegen der FAQ nicht sehen, dass man SMP-WU benötigt, um GPU Bonus zu bekommen.
Da steht nur 





> bonus-eligible WUs



Die Frage, ob die WU innerhalb der deadline angekommen sind, ist bisher immer noch nicht beantwortet.
Passkey hast du aber eingetragen, oder?


----------



## Multithread (29. Januar 2014)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich mich wiederhole: Ich kann beim Überfliegen der FAQ nicht sehen, dass man SMP-WU benötigt, um GPU Bonus zu bekommen.
> Da steht nur
> 
> Die Frage, ob die WU innerhalb der deadline angekommen sind, ist bisher immer noch nicht beantwortet.
> Passkey hast du aber eingetragen, oder?


Zumindest steht/stand in einigen älteren Dokumentation was an SMP WU's braucht.
Aktuell sehe ich auch nur noch das gleiche was du auch gefunden hast.

Gehe davon aus das Sie rechtzeitig da waren. Hatte relativ schnell nach abschluss der WU auch online den hinweis das die WU abgeschlossen ist.
Passkey habe ich eingetragen. Dieser Kreis ist bei mir grün.


----------



## wolf7 (30. Januar 2014)

doofe Frage, ohne korrekten Passkey würden die Punkte von den WUs doch gar net seinem Nick zugeschrieben oder? Von daher muss der ja passen außerdem hatten wir das doch alles scho mal vor ner weile durchgekaut. Ich sehe das auch so, dass er eig so langsam aber sicher mal Bonus Punkte bekommen müsste...


----------



## Amigafan (30. Januar 2014)

*@Multithread*

Unter welchem Namen faltest Du?


----------



## wolf7 (30. Januar 2014)

ich bin mal so frei: Multithread - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats. ist doch garantiert der richtige acc oder?

edit: arg schon der zweite totalverlust einer WU mitsamt der Fehlfunktion des gesamten GPU Clients. Er bleibt dann einfach hängen und faltet so lange nicht weiter, wie der PC nicht neugestartet wird. Diesmal hats allerdings die andere Grafikkarte erwischt.

Was sagt diese Fehlermeldung wenn man nur mit ATI GPUs faltet?
18:52:24:WU00:FS00:0x17:Temperature control disabled. Requirements: single Nvidia GPU, tmax must be < 110 and twait >= 900


----------



## Multithread (30. Januar 2014)

Amigafan schrieb:


> *@Multithread*
> Unter welchem Namen faltest Du?


3 Mia. Mal darfst du raten

OpenCL erscheint mir grad echt schwer



wolf7 schrieb:


> ich bin mal so frei: Multithread - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats. ist doch garantiert der richtige acc oder?
> 
> edit: arg schon der zweite totalverlust einer WU mitsamt der Fehlfunktion des gesamten GPU Clients. Er bleibt dann einfach hängen und faltet so lange nicht weiter, wie der PC nicht neugestartet wird. Diesmal hats allerdings die andere Grafikkarte erwischt.
> 
> ...


Ich würde mal sagen das:
1. Temp Sensor ausgestigen und die Karte hat sich abgeschaltet (Fehlerhafter wert über 110°C)
2. Die Karte hatte effektiv zu warm und sich deshalb abgeschaltet.


Extra Punkte gibts auch noch keine Sieht man gut an den Werten mit einem Vielfachen von 6k.


@Abductee Unter Configure -> Expert einfügen nehme ich an.


----------



## sc59 (30. Januar 2014)

wolf7 schrieb:


> Was sagt diese Fehlermeldung wenn man nur mit ATI GPUs faltet?
> 18:52:24:WU00:FS00:0x17:Temperature control disabled. Requirements: single Nvidia GPU, tmax must be < 110 and twait >= 900


 

das ist doch eine Option für neue NV Karten ab einem bestimmten Temp - Wert, wird das Falten eingestellt bis Temp wieder ok ist, dann gehts weiter .
wo die Qulle war im Folding support forum. wo genau ?????


Ps. kann mir mal jemand eine kurzen Tipp geben wie HFM auf V7.4.2 zugreift?
Stell mich irgenwie  an.
Linux Mint16 ; HFM Any CPU 0.9.1.595.
HFM will nicht auf 127.0.0.1 zugreifen.
beide Programme auf dem gleichen Rechner.

mfg sc59


----------



## wolf7 (30. Januar 2014)

die Meldung kam direkt nach dem Neustart und die Karte hat selbst jetzt zwei Stunden später nur 51 Grad und es handelt sich dabei um eine ATI HD 7870GHz Edition, ich besitze keine Nvidia Karte. Auch das Falten wurde nicht unterbrochen sondern fortgesetzt. 

@sc59: ist die 7.4.2 scho offiziell? dachte erst beta? und mir schwirt da noch so was im Kopf rum, dass HFM und der V7.4.2 zumindest in der beta phase nicht miteinander konnten. Unter praktisch keinen Umständen, kann mich aber auch täuschen. War meiner Erinnerung nach auch ein offizieller Bug.


----------



## sc59 (30. Januar 2014)

V7.4.2 ist noch beta. Beta + HFM nicht möglich ! OK . 

Ich bezog mich generell auf die Fehlermeldung das diese Funktion "wahrscheinlich " nur für NV Karten gedacht ist.
Mir war schon bewusst das du mit AMD faltest.


----------



## mattinator (30. Januar 2014)

sc59 schrieb:


> Ich bezog mich generell auf die Fehlermeldung das diese Funktion "wahrscheinlich " nur für NV Karten gedacht ist.


 Korrekt, ist nur ein Hinweis auf mgl. Optionen für NVIDIA-Karten. Guckst Du hier: Changes in Core17: update and move to full fah.


----------



## wolf7 (31. Januar 2014)

Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen damit gesammelt, welche Stellen einer GPU beim Falten besonders warm werden? Ich will meine 7870 unter Wasser setzen. Da es sich um ein Custom Design handelt, gibt es keinen Full Cover Kühler. Frage ist jetzt wie weit ich mit ner GPU only Universalkühlung komme. Die Speicher Chips gehe ich davon aus, werden beim falten eher nicht so stark belastet oder?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. Januar 2014)

Die Spannungswandler müssten wahrscheinlich auch gekühlt werden und RAMs könntest du mit passiven Kühler kühlen.


----------



## Abductee (31. Januar 2014)

Welche 7870 ist das denn genau?


----------



## wolf7 (31. Januar 2014)

Abductee schrieb:


> Welche 7870 ist das denn genau?


 
es handelt sich dabei um die Karte: Sapphire Radeon HD 7870 GHz Edition OC. Eine Alternative wäre natürlich zu versuchen, diese Karte gegen eine im Referenzdesign zu tauschen. Muss ich mal schauen, ob ich die so los bekomme...
Glaub schon allein durch die unfassbar geringe Länge dieser Karte wird kein anderer Full Cover Kühler passen.

edit: @A.Meier-PS3: meinst du die  Spawas auch unter Wasser zu setzen oder reichen da passive Kühler? Wenn ich das auf diesem Bild richtig sehe, befindet sich doch die Spannungsversorgung bei der Karte links von der GPU. Das ist doch ziemlich untypisch oder?


----------



## Abductee (31. Januar 2014)

Du kannst auf die Karte ruhig einen GPU-Only Kühler montieren, die RAM`s und Spannungswandler haben einen eigenen Kühlkörper vom Werk aus montiert.
http://www.hardwareheaven.com/revie...fx-7870-be/sapphire-radeon-7870-oc_cooler.jpg
Auf die Platte kannst du ja noch zusätzlich passive Kühlkörper aufkleben.
http://www.amazon.de/s/ref=nb_sb_no...sive+kühlkö,aps&rh=i:aps,k:passive kühlkörper


----------



## Amigafan (1. Februar 2014)

*@wolf7*

Gibt es einen "besonderen" Grund, warum Du die Sapphire HD7870 GE OC "unter Wasser" setzen willst?

Ich betreibe eine Ebensolche und bin absolut zufrieden, wie sie "arbeitet": 
Manuell übertaktet auf 1200MHz GPU-Takt ("Standard": 1050MHz) und Lüfter auf 50%, ohne irgendeine andere Einstellung zu ändern. 
Dabei bleibt sie fast unhörbar und absolut "kalt": Gerade einmal 55°C GPU- und 56°C VRM-Temps . . . 


Edit:
BTW: Meine "Ersatzkarte"  ist heute gekommen.
Erste "Gehversuche" zeigen das zu erwartende Ergebnis - ob manuelles OC möglich ist muß sich noch herausstellen . . .


----------



## Multithread (2. Februar 2014)

Arg. schon wieder ne CPU WU verloren durch defekt (Kein Bluescreen) nach über halbzeit
Und schon wieder eine mit 1.5 Tagen Renderzeit erhalten

Wie machen die andere hier das mit Ihren CPU die nebenbei noch im Office und Internet sind?

Unter Configure->Expert habe ich bereits
Name: max-packet-size
Value: Smal eingetragen.

Ev gibt es keine kleinen alzheimer SMP WU's?
So langsam wird es mühselig.

EDIT: mal schauen ob die GPU Wu's mit dem 14.1 er noch laufen werden Werde den heute Abend Installieren


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Februar 2014)

Multithread schrieb:


> Und schon wieder eine mit 1.5 Tagen Renderzeit erhaltenUnter Configure->Expert habe ich bereits
> Name: max-packet-size
> Value: Smal eingetragen.


Schreibt man Smal nicht so > small?


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Februar 2014)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Schreibt man Smal nicht so > small?



Doch, schon, aber ich denke, dass er das schon richtig eingetragen hat


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Februar 2014)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Doch, schon, aber ich denke, dass er das schon richtig eingetragen hat


Ich wollte nur auf Nummer sicher gehen das er es richtig eingetragen hat, den ein Schreibfehler und die Option ist wirkungslos.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Februar 2014)

So wie es aussieht wird leider nichts aus meiner Titan:
Ich hab mir ja schon mehrfach Hardware von Übersee besorgt, aber werd wohl das erste Mal eine schlechte Erfahrung damit machen.

Am Dienstag kam das Paket in dem die Titan sein sollte, aber schon als ich das Paket sah wußte ich das was nicht stimmen konnte > das Paket war selbst für ne unverpakte Titan zu klein.
Anstelle der Titan befand sich ein AMD Opteron 2356 drin!

Ich hab dem Verkäufer ne Mail geschrieben und ihm 30h Zeit gegeben um darauf zu reagieren. Da er nicht darauf reagiert hat, hab ich nun bei PayPal den Käuferschutz beantragt: er hat nun bis am 9.Februar Zeit zu reagieren.

Da ich mir wenig Hoffnung mache das ich die Titan noch bekomme, bin ich nun auf der Suche nach einer alternativen Graka:
Was wäre ne passable Alternative? 

Was such ich:
Nvidia
Referenzdesigne da ich eventuell auf Wakü umrüste
Leistungsmäßig in Richtung 780 Ti.


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Februar 2014)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Was such ich:
> Nvidia
> Referenzdesigne da ich eventuell auf Wakü umrüste
> Leistungsmäßig in Richtung 780 Ti.



Nun, Bro, das Problem ist ...
 Bloss eine 780Ti ist leistungsmässig "in Richtung 780Ti"

 780er im Ref-Design sind (zu) teuer geworden
 780Ti ist die günstigste die *MSI GTX 780Ti GAMING 3G* - definitiv kein Ref-Design
 Wenn man sich dann noch ausrechnet, dass die keine WaKü braucht - da krieg ich einen feuchten Mund


----------



## Multithread (2. Februar 2014)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Doch, schon, aber ich denke, dass er das schon richtig eingetragen hat


 jo, max-packet-size und small ist eingetragen.

Falten mit dem 14.1 B1.6 geht übrigens.


----------



## wolf7 (2. Februar 2014)

Amigafan schrieb:


> *@wolf7*
> 
> Gibt es einen "besonderen" Grund, warum Du die Sapphire HD7870 GE OC "unter Wasser" setzen willst?
> 
> ...


 
mh weil unhörbar nicht gleich lautlos ist. Meine läuft derzeit mit 46% Lüftergeschwindigkeit und 1150MHz@52°C aber ich höre sie noch und da eh der gesamte PC unter Wasser soll, dachte ich, nehm ich die gleich mit. Fakt ist, die Sapphire ist das lauteste in meinem PC. Sie ist selbst lauter als die Asus R9 280x. (die auch unter Wasser kommt)


----------



## Amigafan (2. Februar 2014)

*@Multithread*


Du solltest schlicht das OC verringern - dann verlierst Du auch nicht so viele CPU-WU´s.

A propos GPU - welche R9 290X nennst Du Dein eigen bzw. faltet bei Dir?



*@wolf7*

Na dann ist es akzeptabel . . .


----------



## wolf7 (2. Februar 2014)

aber dass ich jetzt bei jedem starten des folding clients diese Nvidia Temperatur Warnung bekomme ist normal ja? (die da) Bei jedem PC Neustart und Somit Client Neustart kommt die nämlich.


----------



## TheNew (2. Februar 2014)

Gibt es eigentlich ein aktuelles How to? Ich folde jetzt mit dem aktuellen V7 Client, aber wie es aussieht gibt es da doch gar keine Extra GPU, SMP und soweiter Clients oder? Bzw finde ich nirgends ein How To dafür sondern nur für die V6, da bricht bei mir dann aber alles ab und sagt das Programm musste beendet werden weil es nicht richtig funktioniert.


----------



## wolf7 (2. Februar 2014)

TheNew schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich ein aktuelles How to? Ich folde jetzt mit dem aktuellen V7 Client, aber wie es aussieht gibt es da doch gar keine Extra GPU, SMP und soweiter Clients oder? Bzw finde ich nirgends ein How To dafür sondern nur für die V6, da bricht bei mir dann aber alles ab und sagt das Programm musste beendet werden weil es nicht richtig funktioniert.


 
der V7er ist ja auch ein Client für alles (GPU, SMP usw). Von daher wozu extra einzelne Clients?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Februar 2014)

wolf7 schrieb:


> der V7er ist ja auch ein Client für alles (GPU, SMP usw). Von daher wozu extra einzelne Clients?


Er meint das es kein richtig How to für den V7 in der Sammlung gibt > keine Schritt-zu-Schritt-Anleitung.

Einzige ist ein How to in Verbindung mit AMD-Grakas und selbst die ist glaub ich nicht mehr ganz uptodate.


@Bumblebee:
Ich meinte mit Richtung 780 Ti etwas in die Richtung da eine OC-780 an die Leistung einer NoOC 780 Ti herrankommt.

Aber wen die Preise so anzogen haben, werd ich mich bei den 780 Ti's umschauen.

Das mit dem eventuellen Wakü-Umbau hab ich erwänd falls der verbaute Luftkühler mir zu laut werden sollte > der Referenzkühler scheint ja nicht gerade leise zu sein und bei den Costoms-Kühler kenn ich mich gar nicht aus.


----------



## TheNew (2. Februar 2014)

Ja keine Ahnung, ich habe jetzt 2 WU abgeschlossen und dafür nichtmal 500 Punkte bekommen. Das ist doch nicht normal. Sehe auch nirgends im V7 Client meine PPD.


----------



## Amigafan (2. Februar 2014)

*@TheNew*

Hast Du einen Passkey eingetragen?
Wenn das noch nicht geschehen ist - hier die Anleitung dazu (in Englisch) sowie die Adresse zum anfordern des Passkey: FAQ: Passkey

Aber - Du brauchst erst 10 berechtete WU´s  - davon 8 ohne Fehler  - (mit Passkey), damit der sogenannte *Q*uick*R*eturn*B*onus (*QRB*) zum Tragen kommt.

Dann erst erhälst Du die vom Clienten ausgewiesenen Punkte "gutgeschrieben".

Welche Version des Clienten nutzt Du?
Normalerweise öffnet sich automatisch das Web-Interface des Clienten - dieser braucht aber etwas Zeit, um andand der benötigten Zeit für *ein Prozent* die (erwarteten) PPD (mit *QRB*) zu berechnen.


*@wolf7*

Seit der Version 0.0.52 des Core17 ist diese Meldung normal und kann ignoriert werden - das ist eine Funktion ausschließlich für nVidia-GPU´s!


----------



## TheNew (2. Februar 2014)

Passkey habe ich, Version ist die aktuelle Beta, 7.4 oder sowas.

PDD zeigt er mir ja auch an, aber ich bekomme nur 200 wenn die WU fertig ist?!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Multithread (2. Februar 2014)

Amigafan schrieb:


> *@Multithread*
> Du solltest schlicht das OC verringern - dann verlierst Du auch nicht so viele CPU-WU´s.
> 
> A propos GPU - welche R9 290X nennst Du Dein eigen bzw. faltet bei Dir?


OC scheint nicht das Problem zu sein, das Problem mit den abstürzen taucht immer dann auf wenn die CPu zu 100% ausgelastet wird, über mehr als 2-3 Sekunden. 
Dann hängt sich der Rechner auf und nichts geht mehr.
Manchmal überlebt es die WU auch.

Manchmal Failed auch GPU 2, diese laufen aber beide @ 'Stock' beim Folding.

Das Modell nennt sich _Gigabyte Windforce X3 HD 7970 x2_ Und daran wird sich bis zum release der ersten grossen 20nm Karten auch nichts ändern


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Februar 2014)

Schade das Asus auf den falschen Chip gesetzt hat, den ihre GTX-780 R.O.G. Poseidon wäre als Ti für mich intereßant gewesen.

Sicher ist diese Hybrid-Kühlösung nicht zu vergleichen mit einer vollwertigen Wakü aber wessentlich kühler als reine Luft und bedeutend leiser unter Last.
Preislich ist sie beim Händler meines Vertrauens auch nicht unintereßant im Vergleich zu den anderen 780 (~80€ günstiger als die günstigste Ti).


----------



## TheNew (3. Februar 2014)

Ok ich glaube jetzt läuft es erstmal alles wie es soll. Gibt es denn jetzt noch irgendwelche Tipps und Tweaking Sachen um mehr rauszuholen?


----------



## Tommi1 (4. Februar 2014)

So... Jetzt bin ich auch dabei.


----------



## Muschkote (4. Februar 2014)

Tommi1 schrieb:
			
		

> So... Jetzt bin ich auch dabei.



Na das wird aber auch höchste Zeit.


----------



## Tommi1 (4. Februar 2014)

Muss nur mal sehen, was das jetzt genau macht.
Habs mir noch nicht genau durchgelesen.

Meine CPU schaffft was und unter "Progress" stehen aktuell 22,40 % bei einer ETA von 4 Stunden und 13 Minuten.
Arbeitet der da jetzt schon dran oder ist das so, wie bei SETI, daß da gerade erst was runtergeladen wird?
Und vor allem, wenn ich das Prog beende, startet es dann an derselben stelle wieder?


----------



## Abductee (4. Februar 2014)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Schade das Asus auf den falschen Chip gesetzt hat, den ihre GTX-780 R.O.G. Poseidon wäre als Ti für mich intereßant gewesen.



Was ist wenn du für ein Custom-PCB einen GPU-Only Kühler nimmst und den Rest passiv kühlst?
Fast alle Custom-Kühler haben für die RAM und Spannungswandler eine eigene Metallplatte als Kühler.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Februar 2014)

@Abductee:
Ich bin zwischen der MSI 780Ti Gaming und einer 780Ti von Evga im Referenzdesign am überlegen (je nach dem was Evga im Angebot hat) um dann gleich auf Fullcover-Kühler zu setzten.

Aber wie bereits gesagt, erst mal abwarten was mit der Titan/PayPal-Sache geht.


----------



## mattinator (4. Februar 2014)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ich bin zwischen der MSI 780Ti Gaming und einer 780Ti von Evga im Referenzdesign am überlegen


 Willst Du nicht lieber auf Maxwell warten ? Denke, Nvidia wird seine Versprechen halten und die Effizienz um einiges besser sein.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Februar 2014)

mattinator schrieb:


> Willst Du nicht lieber auf Maxwell warten ? Denke, Nvidia wird seine Versprechen halten und die Effizienz um einiges besser sein.


Normalerweise gehöre ich gerne zu den Ersten bei einer neuen Technologie, aber Grafikkarten gehören nicht dazu, weil ich im Bekanntenkreis schon zu viele faule Karten der 1. Charge einer neuen Generation gesehen habe > deshalb ziehe ich die aktuelle ausgereifte Generation vor.


----------



## Wambofisch (5. Februar 2014)

Hi

Ich plane nach langer Pause zumindest über die Wochenenden wieder mit im F@H einzusteigen.
Da ich gelesen habe es hat sich bisschen was verändert seit ich vor einigen Monaten ads letzte Mal gefaltet habe, wie wäre für mein System für sagen wir 8h übernacht die PPD? 
Denk mal Big Wu sollte machbar sein mit diesem PC.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Februar 2014)

Hallo Wambofisch

BigWU kannst du mit deinem Rechner gleich vergessen:
1. Minimum Dual-Sockel-System muß es sein > per April oder Mai werden min. 32 Threads erfoderlich.

2. 8h für BigWU könnte höchstens mit Quad-Sockel-System mit den neuen 10-Kern-Xeons gehen.

Gruß A.Meier-PS3


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Februar 2014)

Wambofisch schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Ich plane nach langer Pause zumindest über die Wochenenden wieder mit im F@H einzusteigen.
> Da ich gelesen habe es hat sich bisschen was verändert seit ich vor einigen Monaten ads letzte Mal gefaltet habe, wie wäre für mein System für sagen wir 8h übernacht die PPD?
> Denk mal Big Wu sollte machbar sein mit diesem PC.



Hallo Wambofisch, aber gerne - wir freuen uns über jede Hilfe
Zu deiner Frage:

"Dank" 2er GTX770 hast du - von der GPU-Seite her - ungefähr das Potenzial je eine WU komplett durchzukauen
Das würde einen Ertrag (best-case/momentan WU 8900) von ca. 56'000 Punkten ergeben

Die CPU wird, je nach WU, "über Nacht" nicht fertig werden - also enorm schwierig einen forecast zu machen
Auf jeden Fall, wenn die CPU mitfaltet, nur mit *6* Kernen falten


----------



## mallkuss (5. Februar 2014)

hi,

ich würde ganz klar sagen mit den Graka Core17 falten, sind wahrscheinlich fast 200t PPD drin.. Also 200t durch 3 bei 8 Stunden am Tag. Die sind auf meinen GTX680 in 6-7 Stunden durchgelaufen. Dazu musst du glaub ich immer noch client_type = advanced setzen? Einfach auf "finish" setzen wenn er mal losgelegt hat, dann macht er die aktuelle fertig und liefert sie ab. Er holt aber keine neue, das würde punktverlust geben wenn er die nur zu ein paar % macht und dann ne Woche pausiert  
ciao,
Markus


----------



## bingo88 (5. Februar 2014)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> BigWU kannst du mit deinem Rechner gleich vergessen:
> 1. Minimum Dual-Sockel-System muß es sein > per April oder Mai werden min. 32 Threads erfoderlich.


 WTF?! 

Schade dass F@h nicht auf dem Xeon Phi läuft, ich würde das gerne mal mit 240 Threads testen...


----------



## Wambofisch (5. Februar 2014)

Naja ich kann mich daran erinnern damals 210k ppd rausgeworfen zu haben. Hab damals core17 gefaltet.

CPU hatte ich damals rausgelassen.


----------



## mallkuss (5. Februar 2014)

genau so würde ich es auch wieder machen


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Februar 2014)

mallkuss schrieb:


> genau so würde ich es auch wieder machen



... willkommen im Club


----------



## Wambofisch (5. Februar 2014)

Gut, da werde ich mich am Freitag mal dran begeben und den Clienten wieder draufhauen und gleich mal schauen wie ich losfalte...Leider ist der Verbrauch halt sehr hoch ca 500W schluckt das System fast.


----------



## mallkuss (5. Februar 2014)

500W auch wenn du den Prozessor nicht falten lässt?! Ich hab bei meinem Celeron 190W mit der einen GTX680... Behauptet mein Messgerät


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Februar 2014)

mallkuss schrieb:


> 500W auch wenn du den Prozessor nicht falten lässt?! Ich hab bei meinem Celeron 190W mit der einen GTX680... Behauptet mein Messgerät



Also 500 Watt - selbst mit CPU - finde ich


----------



## Wambofisch (5. Februar 2014)

Ja 500 mit allem. Also auch CPU. 
Unter Benchmarks so 520 falten so 490 rum mit CPU.

€dit: wohlgemerkt mit oc


----------



## wolf7 (5. Februar 2014)

arg kann man net iwi ein Signal absenden, wenn mal wieder ne gpu wu abschmiert und den ganzen Betrieb aufhält? in letzter Zeit häufen sich iwi diese Vorfälle auf beiden PCs wohlgemerkt. Immer das gleiche Schema, der Grafikkartentreiber hat einen Fehler und schmiert in irgendeienr Form ab (kein BSOD, man merkt es hinterher nur in den Systemlogs) Weiterfalten tut er nur nach einem kompletten Systemneustart, nur den client neuzustarten reicht nicht.


----------



## mallkuss (5. Februar 2014)

das problem hab ich auch immer wieder, sogar auch gerade jetzt. Meine Kiste macht um 0:00 Uhr nen automatischen neustart, dann tut es wieder.... system läuft aber der treiber ist irgendwie abgestürzt. FAH meldet bei mir bad workunit....


----------



## wolf7 (5. Februar 2014)

bad workunit hatte ich glaub ich nur das erste mal. Vllt auch das zweite bin mir net mehr sicher, bei den anderen hat er aber auf jeden Fall noch weiter gefaltet.


----------



## wolf7 (8. Februar 2014)

Was meint ihr, hab ich alle wichtigen Teile abgedeckt? (mal abgesehen von einigen etwas schiefen Kühlkörpern)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abductee (8. Februar 2014)

Schaut super aus, würd ich so lassen


----------



## Amigafan (8. Februar 2014)

Mal ein kleines HW-Update:

Bei mir "werkelt" mittlerweile eine Gigabyte Radeon R9 290X Windforce 3X OC (als "Ersatz" meiner ASUS Matrix HD7970 Platinum), welche werksseitig mit einem max. Boost von 1040MHz läuft.

Bei einem Verbrauch von max. 295W - davon etwa 195W für die GPU (90W idle, etwa 100W bei Faltbeginn ohne GPU) - erfaltet diese zwischen 150K (8900) und etwa 185K "echte" PPD (interne WU).


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Februar 2014)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Bei einem Verbrauch von max. 295W - davon etwa 195W für die GPU (90W idle, etwa 100W bei Faltbeginn ohne GPU) - erfaltet diese zwischen 150K (8900) und etwa 185K "echte" PPD (interne WU).



Na das ist doch mal ne Hausnummer


----------



## Schmidde (8. Februar 2014)

So, auch mal ein paar weniger gute Neuigkeiten von mir 
Da ich vermutlich nächste Woche von Zuhause ausziehe rechnet mein Server (warscheinlich) gerade seine allerletzten WUs durch. Wie es danach weiter läuft weiß ich noch nicht so recht, der Stromverbrauch des "dicken" wird mir, zusätzlich zur Miete, auf jeden fall zu hoch sein.
Im Moment plane ich, wenn ich wieder ein paar €uronen auf der Seite habe, einen sparsameren falter auf GPU Basis aufzubauen, der dann je nach Verbrauch am Wochenende oder 24/7 durchfaltet. Der Server wird dann, entweder als Ganzes oder in Einzelteilen, verkauft

Bis dahin...happy folding


----------



## wolf7 (8. Februar 2014)

Mein Rechner wird Wakü bedingt mindestens nächste Woche ne Faltpause einlegen. Muss erst ne Metallsäge oder zusätzliche Anschlüssse auftreiben...


----------



## Abductee (8. Februar 2014)

Wie kann man zu wenige Anschlüsse mit einer Metallsäge kompensieren?


----------



## wolf7 (9. Februar 2014)

Abductee schrieb:


> Wie kann man zu wenige Anschlüsse mit einer Metallsäge kompensieren?


 
indem die vorhandenen zu lang sind. . Meine Schnellverschlüsse vom externen Radi vertragen sich net mit den vorhandenen Verbindern. Es tropft recht ordentlich im Betrieb. Die Anschlüsse sind fast abgezählt, hab noch ein Winkel und ein Anschluss als Reserve. Es gibt also zwei alternativen, sägen oder neue Anschlüsse kaufen.


----------



## Amigafan (9. Februar 2014)

*Wichtige Info für AMD-GPU-Falter* 

Das betrifft (berichtet) folgende GPU´s: *HD7970*, *R9 280X*, *290* und *290X*.

Der neue *Catalyst 14.1Beta 1.6* bietet einen überarbeiteten OpenCL-Treiber, welcher die Berechnungszeit einer WU *signifikant verkürzt*.


Als Beispiel:
Die *TPF* der internen WU betrug mit Catalyst 13.12  *1:35*Min.
Die *TPF* mit Catalyst 14.1Beta 1.6 beträgt *1:28*min - also *um 7 Sekunden kürzer* ("Zeitersparnis" für die gesamte WU: *11:40* Min !!).
Daraus resultiert ein Plus von etwa 24K PPD - bei derselben Leistungsaufnahme des Systems!  

*Was noch aussteht:*
Der Test mit WU 8900 (ich rechne mit 10 - 15K mehr) sowie mit einer HD7870.


----------



## Multithread (9. Februar 2014)

Habe ich schon gemerkt

meine GPU's falten nun rund 10% schneller.

Nur Extrapunkte bekomme ich immer noch nicht


----------



## Amigafan (9. Februar 2014)

*@Multithread*

Dann poste doch bitte mal das Log - mit Systeminfo und Config.

Hier mal ein Beispiel:



Spoiler



*********************** Log Started 2014-02-09T11:16:54Z ***********************
11:16:54:************************* Folding@home Client *************************
11:16:54:      Website: Folding@home
11:16:54:    Copyright: (c) 2009-2013 Stanford University
11:16:54:       Author: Joseph Coffland <joseph@cauldrondevelopment.com>
11:16:54:         Args: 
11:16:54:       Config: C:/Users/Markus/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/config.xml
11:16:54:******************************** Build ********************************
11:16:54:      Version: 7.3.6
11:16:54:         Date: Feb 18 2013
11:16:54:         Time: 15:25:17
11:16:54:      SVN Rev: 3923
11:16:54:       Branch: fah/trunk/client
11:16:54:     Compiler: Intel(R) C++ MSVC 1500 mode 1200
11:16:54:      Options: /TP /nologo /EHa /Qdiag-disable:4297,4103,1786,279 /Ox -arch:SSE
11:16:54:               /QaxSSE2,SSE3,SSSE3,SSE4.1,SSE4.2 /Qopenmp /Qrestrict /MT /Qmkl
11:16:54:     Platform: win32 XP
11:16:54:         Bits: 32
11:16:54:         Mode: Release
11:16:54:******************************* System ********************************
11:16:54:          CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU K 875 @ 2.93GHz
11:16:54:       CPU ID: GenuineIntel Family 6 Model 30 Stepping 5
11:16:54:         CPUs: 8
11:16:54:       Memory: 7.99GiB
11:16:54:  Free Memory: 6.70GiB
11:16:54:      Threads: WINDOWS_THREADS
11:16:54:  Has Battery: false
11:16:54:   On Battery: false
11:16:54:   UTC offset: 1
11:16:54:          PID: 2172
11:16:54:          CWD: C:/Users/Markus/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient
11:16:54:           OS: Windows 7 Professional
11:16:54:      OS Arch: AMD64
11:16:54:         GPUs: 2
11:16:54:        GPU 0: ATI:5 PITCAIRN [Radeon HD 7800]
11:16:54:        GPU 1: ATI:4 Radeon HD 5870 (Cypress)
11:16:54:         CUDA: Not detected
11:16:54:Win32 Service: false
11:16:54:***********************************************************************
11:16:54:<config>
11:16:54:  <!-- Error Handling -->
11:16:54:  <max-slot-errors v='3'/>
11:16:54:  <max-unit-errors v='3'/>
11:16:54:
11:16:54:  <!-- Folding Core -->
11:16:54:  <core-priority v='low'/>
11:16:54:
11:16:54:  <!-- Folding Slot Configuration -->
11:16:54:  <extra-core-args v='forceasm'/>
11:16:54:  <power v='full'/>
11:16:54:
11:16:54:  <!-- HTTP Server -->
11:16:54:  <allow v='192.168.2.100-192.168.2.110  127.0.0.1'/>
11:16:54:
11:16:54:  <!-- Logging -->
11:16:54:  <log-rotate-max v='50'/>
11:16:54:
11:16:54:  <!-- Network -->
11:16:54:  <proxy v=':8080'/>
11:16:54:
11:16:54:  <!-- Remote Command Server -->
11:16:54:  <command-allow-no-pass v='192.168.2.100-192.168.2.110  127.0.0.1'/>
11:16:54:
11:16:54:  <!-- Slot Control -->
11:16:54:  <pause-on-battery v='false'/>
11:16:54:
11:16:54:  <!-- User Information -->
11:16:54:  <passkey v='********************************'/>
11:16:54:  <team v='70335'/>
11:16:54:  <user v='folding_hoomer'/>
11:16:54:
11:16:54:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
11:16:54:  <slot id='1' type='GPU'>
11:16:54:    <client-type v='advanced'/>
11:16:54:    <cuda-index v='1'/>
11:16:54:    <next-unit-percentage v='100'/>
11:16:54:    <opencl-index v='1'/>
11:16:54:    <pause-on-start v='true'/>
11:16:54:  </slot>
11:16:54:  <slot id='0' type='CPU'>
11:16:54:    <client-type v='beta'/>
11:16:54:    <cpus v='6'/>
11:16:54:    <next-unit-percentage v='100'/>
11:16:54:    <pause-on-start v='true'/>
11:16:54:  </slot>
11:16:54:  <slot id='2' type='GPU'>
11:16:54:    <client-type v=advancedl'/>
11:16:54:    <cuda-index v='0'/>
11:16:54:    <next-unit-percentage v='100'/>
11:16:54:    <opencl-index v='0'/>
11:16:54:    <pause-on-start v='true'/>
11:16:54:  </slot>
11:16:54:</config>



Wenn Du das Log mit *spoiler* bzw. */spoiler* - beide in  *[**eckige**]*  Klammern gesetzt - umgibst, erstellst Du diese reduzierbare "Liste".


----------



## mattinator (9. Februar 2014)

Amigafan schrieb:


> *Wichtige Info für AMD-GPU-Falter*


 Warum gibt's das nicht mal für meine GTX 660 Ti ? Den letzten Beta-Treiber habe ich noch nicht getestet, aber wird wohl auch wieder eher ein Drop sein.


----------



## Amigafan (9. Februar 2014)

*@mattinator*

Definitiv . . . 


Ein Update:

Auch die *HD7870* wird bei der Installation bzw. Nutzung des Catalyst 14.1Beta 1.6 "beschleunigt". 
Die TPF reduziert sich (WU 8900) von 5:17 min auf 4:38 min - was *zusätzliche 15K* PPD mehr ergibt.

Damit faltet meine HD7870@1200MHz *schneller* als meine GTX670 OC unter Ubuntu 13.04.


Bei der *R9 290X* ergeben sich für WU 8900 durch die Reduzierung der Berechnungszeit *zusätzliche 25K* PPD - sie "liefert" jetzt *mehr als 170K PPD*.


----------



## wolf7 (9. Februar 2014)

so hab testweise heute doch die Wakü in Betrieb genommen, bin mir nur noch sehr unsicher, ob die bereits jetzt unter der Woche durchlaufen wird, da ich die ganze Woche unterwegs sein werde. Wie sieht es aktuell eig aus, wie viele cpu Kerne sollte ich für 2 AMD GPUs reservieren? Reicht einer (zwei threads) oder sollte ich mehr nehmen?


----------



## Multithread (9. Februar 2014)

Ok, ich probiers mal

Log:


Spoiler



*********************** Log Started 2014-02-09T07:28:49Z ***********************
07:28:49:************************* Folding@home Client *************************
07:28:49:      Website: Folding@home
07:28:49:    Copyright: (c) 2009-2013 Stanford University
07:28:49:       Author: Joseph Coffland <joseph@cauldrondevelopment.com>
07:28:49:         Args: 
07:28:49:       Config: C:/ProgramData/FAHClient/config.xml
07:28:49:******************************** Build ********************************
07:28:49:      Version: 7.3.6
07:28:49:         Date: Feb 18 2013
07:28:49:         Time: 15:25:17
07:28:49:      SVN Rev: 3923
07:28:49:       Branch: fah/trunk/client
07:28:49:     Compiler: Intel(R) C++ MSVC 1500 mode 1200
07:28:49:      Options: /TP /nologo /EHa /Qdiag-disable:4297,4103,1786,279 /Ox -arch:SSE
07:28:49:               /QaxSSE2,SSE3,SSSE3,SSE4.1,SSE4.2 /Qopenmp /Qrestrict /MT /Qmkl
07:28:49:     Platform: win32 XP
07:28:49:         Bits: 32
07:28:49:         Mode: Release
07:28:49:******************************* System ********************************
07:28:49:          CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz
07:28:49:       CPU ID: GenuineIntel Family 6 Model 42 Stepping 7
07:28:49:         CPUs: 4
07:28:49:       Memory: 15.88GiB
07:28:49:  Free Memory: 11.81GiB
07:28:49:      Threads: WINDOWS_THREADS
07:28:49:  Has Battery: false
07:28:49:   On Battery: false
07:28:49:   UTC offset: 1
07:28:49:          PID: 5276
07:28:49:          CWD: C:/ProgramData/FAHClient
07:28:49:           OS: Windows 7 Professional
07:28:49:      OS Arch: AMD64
07:28:49:         GPUs: 2
07:28:49:        GPU 0: ATI:5 Tahiti XT [Radeon HD 7970]
07:28:49:        GPU 1: ATI:5 Tahiti XT [Radeon HD 7970]
07:28:49:         CUDA: Not detected
07:28:49:Win32 Service: false
07:28:49:***********************************************************************
07:28:49:<config>
07:28:49:  <!-- Folding Core -->
07:28:49:  <checkpoint v='21'/>
07:28:49:  <cpu-usage v='86'/>
07:28:49:
07:28:49:  <!-- Folding Slot Configuration -->
07:28:49:  <max-packet-size v='small'/>
07:28:49:  <power v='full'/>
07:28:49:
07:28:49:  <!-- Network -->
07:28:49:  <proxy v=':8080'/>
07:28:49:
07:28:49:  <!-- User Information -->
07:28:49:  <team v='70335'/>
07:28:49:  <user v='Multithread'/>
07:28:49:
07:28:49:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
07:28:49:  <slot id='0' type='GPU'/>
07:28:49:  <slot id='1' type='GPU'/>
07:28:49:  <slot id='3' type='CPU'>
07:28:49:    <cpus v='3'/>
07:28:49:  </slot>
07:28:49:</config>
07:28:49:Trying to access database...
07:28:49:Successfully acquired database lock
07:28:49:Enabled folding slot 00: READY gpu:0:Tahiti XT [Radeon HD 7970]
07:28:49:Enabled folding slot 01: READY gpu:1:Tahiti XT [Radeon HD 7970]
07:28:49:Enabled folding slot 03: READY cpu:3
07:28:49:WU00:FS03:Starting
07:28:49:WU00:FS03:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/ProgramData/FAHClient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/Core_a4.fah/FahCore_a4.exe -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 703 -lifeline 5276 -checkpoint 21 -cpu 86 -np 3
07:28:50:WU00:FS03:Started FahCore on PID 4356
07:28:50:WU00:FS03:Core PID:2980
07:28:50:WU00:FS03:FahCore 0xa4 started
07:28:50:WU03:FS01:Starting
07:28:50:WU03:FS01:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/ProgramData/FAHClient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/ATI/R600/Core_17.fah/FahCore_17.exe -dir 03 -suffix 01 -version 703 -lifeline 5276 -checkpoint 21 -gpu 1 -gpu-vendor ati
07:28:50:WU03:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 6868
07:28:50:WU03:FS01:Core PID:1800
07:28:50:WU03:FS01:FahCore 0x17 started
07:28:50:WU02:FS00:Starting
07:28:50:WU02:FS00:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/ProgramData/FAHClient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/ATI/R600/Core_17.fah/FahCore_17.exe -dir 02 -suffix 01 -version 703 -lifeline 5276 -checkpoint 21 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor ati
07:28:50:WU02:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 4680
07:28:50:WU02:FS00:Core PID:904
07:28:50:WU02:FS00:FahCore 0x17 started
07:28:50:WU00:FS03:0xa4:
07:28:50:WU00:FS03:0xa4:*------------------------------*
07:28:50:WU00:FS03:0xa4:Folding@Home Gromacs GB Core
07:28:50:WU00:FS03:0xa4:Version 2.27 (Dec. 15, 2010)
07:28:50:WU00:FS03:0xa4:
07:28:50:WU00:FS03:0xa4reparing to commence simulation
07:28:50:WU00:FS03:0xa4:- Ensuring status. Please wait.
07:28:51:WU03:FS01:0x17:*********************** Log Started 2014-02-09T07:28:50Z ***********************
07:28:51:WU03:FS01:0x17roject: 8900 (Run 351, Clone 1, Gen 180)
07:28:51:WU03:FS01:0x17:Unit: 0x000000fa028c126651a674ac8ba1b05a
07:28:51:WU03:FS01:0x17:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
07:28:51:WU03:FS01:0x17:Machine: 1
07:28:51:WU03:FS01:0x17igital signatures verified
07:28:51:WU03:FS01:0x17:Folding@home GPU core17
07:28:51:WU03:FS01:0x17:Version 0.0.52
07:28:51:WU02:FS00:0x17:*********************** Log Started 2014-02-09T07:28:50Z ***********************
07:28:51:WU02:FS00:0x17roject: 8900 (Run 359, Clone 11, Gen 34)
07:28:51:WU02:FS00:0x17:Unit: 0x0000002e028c126652b4dc9f86998ef3
07:28:51:WU02:FS00:0x17:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
07:28:51:WU02:FS00:0x17:Machine: 0
07:28:51:WU02:FS00:0x17igital signatures verified
07:28:51:WU02:FS00:0x17:Folding@home GPU core17
07:28:51:WU02:FS00:0x17:Version 0.0.52
07:28:51:WU03:FS01:0x17:  Found a checkpoint file
07:28:51:WU02:FS00:0x17:  Found a checkpoint file
07:29:00:WU00:FS03:0xa4:- Looking at optimizations...
07:29:00:WU00:FS03:0xa4:- Working with standard loops on this execution.
07:29:00:WU00:FS03:0xa4:- Previous termination of core was improper.
07:29:00:WU00:FS03:0xa4:- Files status OK
07:29:00:WU00:FS03:0xa4:- Expanded 882589 -> 1469104 (decompressed 166.4 percent)
07:29:00:WU00:FS03:0xa4:Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=882589 data_size=1469104, decompressed_data_size=1469104 diff=0
07:29:00:WU00:FS03:0xa4:- Digital signature verified
07:29:00:WU00:FS03:0xa4:
07:29:00:WU00:FS03:0xa4roject: 9005 (Run 88, Clone 2, Gen 68)
07:29:00:WU00:FS03:0xa4:
07:29:00:WU00:FS03:0xa4:Entering M.D.
07:29:06:WU00:FS03:0xa4:Using Gromacs checkpoints
07:29:06:WU00:FS03:0xa4:Mapping NT from 3 to 3 
07:29:14:WU00:FS03:0xa4:Resuming from checkpoint
07:29:14:WU00:FS03:0xa4:Verified 00/wudata_01.log
07:29:14:WU00:FS03:0xa4:Verified 00/wudata_01.trr
07:29:14:WU00:FS03:0xa4:Verified 00/wudata_01.xtc
07:29:14:WU00:FS03:0xa4:Verified 00/wudata_01.edr
07:29:17:WU00:FS03:0xa4:Completed 204690 out of 250000 steps  (81%)
07:29:58:WU00:FS03:0xa4:Completed 205000 out of 250000 steps  (82%)
07:30:48:WU03:FS01:0x17:Completed 2100000 out of 2500000 steps (84%)
07:30:48:WU03:FS01:0x17:Temperature control disabled. Requirements: single Nvidia GPU, tmax must be < 110 and twait >= 900
07:31:00:WU02:FS00:0x17:Completed 1650000 out of 2500000 steps (66%)
07:31:00:WU02:FS00:0x17:Temperature control disabled. Requirements: single Nvidia GPU, tmax must be < 110 and twait >= 900
07:32:51:WU00:FS03:0xa4:Completed 207500 out of 250000 steps  (83%)
07:34:40:WU03:FS01:0x17:Completed 2125000 out of 2500000 steps (85%)
07:34:54:WU02:FS00:0x17:Completed 1675000 out of 2500000 steps (67%)
07:35:09:WU00:FS03:0xa4:Completed 210000 out of 250000 steps  (84%)
07:37:24:WU00:FS03:0xa4:Completed 212500 out of 250000 steps  (85%)
07:38:11:WU03:FS01:0x17:Completed 2150000 out of 2500000 steps (86%)
07:38:36:WU02:FS00:0x17:Completed 1700000 out of 2500000 steps (68%)
07:39:55:WU00:FS03:0xa4:Completed 215000 out of 250000 steps  (86%)
07:42:05:WU03:FS01:0x17:Completed 2175000 out of 2500000 steps (87%)
07:42:13:WU00:FS03:0xa4:Completed 217500 out of 250000 steps  (87%)
07:42:33:WU02:FS00:0x17:Completed 1725000 out of 2500000 steps (69%)
07:44:32:WU00:FS03:0xa4:Completed 220000 out of 250000 steps  (88%)
07:45:35:WU03:FS01:0x17:Completed 2200000 out of 2500000 steps (88%)
07:46:13:WU02:FS00:0x17:Completed 1750000 out of 2500000 steps (70%)
07:46:54:WU00:FS03:0xa4:Completed 222500 out of 250000 steps  (89%)
07:49:08:WU00:FS03:0xa4:Completed 225000 out of 250000 steps  (90%)
07:49:20:WU03:FS01:0x17:Completed 2225000 out of 2500000 steps (89%)
07:50:02:WU02:FS00:0x17:Completed 1775000 out of 2500000 steps (71%)
07:51:21:WU00:FS03:0xa4:Completed 227500 out of 250000 steps  (91%)
07:52:50:WU03:FS01:0x17:Completed 2250000 out of 2500000 steps (90%)
07:53:37:WU00:FS03:0xa4:Completed 230000 out of 250000 steps  (92%)
07:53:41:WU02:FS00:0x17:Completed 1800000 out of 2500000 steps (72%)
07:55:54:WU00:FS03:0xa4:Completed 232500 out of 250000 steps  (93%)
07:56:35:WU03:FS01:0x17:Completed 2275000 out of 2500000 steps (91%)
07:57:30:WU02:FS00:0x17:Completed 1825000 out of 2500000 steps (73%)
07:58:09:WU00:FS03:0xa4:Completed 235000 out of 250000 steps  (94%)
08:00:04:WU03:FS01:0x17:Completed 2300000 out of 2500000 steps (92%)
08:00:26:WU00:FS03:0xa4:Completed 237500 out of 250000 steps  (95%)
08:01:07:WU02:FS00:0x17:Completed 1850000 out of 2500000 steps (74%)
08:02:44:WU00:FS03:0xa4:Completed 240000 out of 250000 steps  (96%)
08:03:48:WU03:FS01:0x17:Completed 2325000 out of 2500000 steps (93%)
08:04:55:WU02:FS00:0x17:Completed 1875000 out of 2500000 steps (75%)
08:04:59:WU00:FS03:0xa4:Completed 242500 out of 250000 steps  (97%)
08:07:13:WU00:FS03:0xa4:Completed 245000 out of 250000 steps  (98%)
08:07:14:WU01:FS03:Connecting to assign3.stanford.edu:8080
08:07:15:WU01:FS03:News: Welcome to Folding@Home
08:07:15:WU01:FS03:Assigned to work server 171.64.65.124
08:07:15:WU01:FS03:Requesting new work unit for slot 03: RUNNING cpu:3 from 171.64.65.124
08:07:15:WU01:FS03:Connecting to 171.64.65.124:8080
08:07:15:WU03:FS01:0x17:Completed 2350000 out of 2500000 steps (94%)
08:07:16:WU01:FS03ownloading 855.85KiB
08:07:18:WU01:FS03ownload complete
08:07:18:WU01:FS03:Received Unit: id:01 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:9006 run:44 clone:17 gen:90 core:0xa4 unit:0x0000005e664f2de452b807c59673748c
08:08:32:WU02:FS00:0x17:Completed 1900000 out of 2500000 steps (76%)
08:09:32:WU00:FS03:0xa4:Completed 247500 out of 250000 steps  (99%)
08:10:58:WU03:FS01:0x17:Completed 2375000 out of 2500000 steps (95%)
08:11:47:WU00:FS03:0xa4:Completed 250000 out of 250000 steps  (100%)
08:11:47:WU00:FS03:0xa4ynamicWrapper: Finished Work Unit: sleep=10000
08:11:57:WU00:FS03:0xa4:
08:11:57:WU00:FS03:0xa4:Finished Work Unit:
08:11:57:WU00:FS03:0xa4:- Reading up to 872304 from "00/wudata_01.trr": Read 872304
08:11:57:WU00:FS03:0xa4:trr file hash check passed.
08:11:57:WU00:FS03:0xa4:- Reading up to 800552 from "00/wudata_01.xtc": Read 800552
08:11:57:WU00:FS03:0xa4:xtc file hash check passed.
08:11:57:WU00:FS03:0xa4:edr file hash check passed.
08:11:57:WU00:FS03:0xa4:logfile size: 23972
08:11:57:WU00:FS03:0xa4:Leaving Run
08:11:58:WU00:FS03:0xa4:- Writing 1699316 bytes of core data to disk...
08:11:58:WU00:FS03:0xa4one: 1698804 -> 1646356 (compressed to 96.9 percent)
08:11:58:WU00:FS03:0xa4:  ... Done.
08:11:58:WU00:FS03:0xa4:- Shutting down core
08:11:58:WU00:FS03:0xa4:
08:11:58:WU00:FS03:0xa4:Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
08:11:59:WU00:FS03:FahCore returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
08:11:59:WU00:FS03:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:9005 run:88 clone:2 gen:68 core:0xa4 unit:0x0000004b664f2de452b804dfa9207275
08:11:59:WU00:FS03:Uploading 1.57MiB to 171.64.65.124
08:11:59:WU01:FS03:Starting
08:11:59:WU00:FS03:Connecting to 171.64.65.124:8080
08:11:59:WU01:FS03:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/ProgramData/FAHClient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/Core_a4.fah/FahCore_a4.exe -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 703 -lifeline 5276 -checkpoint 21 -cpu 86 -np 3
08:11:59:WU01:FS03:Started FahCore on PID 6892
08:11:59:WU01:FS03:Core PID:2108
08:11:59:WU01:FS03:FahCore 0xa4 started
08:11:59:WU01:FS03:0xa4:
08:11:59:WU01:FS03:0xa4:*------------------------------*
08:11:59:WU01:FS03:0xa4:Folding@Home Gromacs GB Core
08:11:59:WU01:FS03:0xa4:Version 2.27 (Dec. 15, 2010)
08:11:59:WU01:FS03:0xa4:
08:11:59:WU01:FS03:0xa4reparing to commence simulation
08:11:59:WU01:FS03:0xa4:- Looking at optimizations...
08:11:59:WU01:FS03:0xa4:- Created dyn
08:11:59:WU01:FS03:0xa4:- Files status OK
08:11:59:WU01:FS03:0xa4:- Expanded 875874 -> 1434864 (decompressed 163.8 percent)
08:11:59:WU01:FS03:0xa4:Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=875874 data_size=1434864, decompressed_data_size=1434864 diff=0
08:11:59:WU01:FS03:0xa4:- Digital signature verified
08:11:59:WU01:FS03:0xa4:
08:11:59:WU01:FS03:0xa4roject: 9006 (Run 44, Clone 17, Gen 90)
08:11:59:WU01:FS03:0xa4:
08:11:59:WU01:FS03:0xa4:Assembly optimizations on if available.
08:11:59:WU01:FS03:0xa4:Entering M.D.
08:12:03:WU00:FS03:Upload complete
08:12:03:WU00:FS03:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
08:12:03:WU00:FS03:Final credit estimate, 705.00 points
08:12:03:WU00:FS03:Cleaning up
08:12:05:WU01:FS03:0xa4:Mapping NT from 3 to 3 
08:12:05:WU01:FS03:0xa4:Completed 0 out of 250000 steps  (0%)
08:12:20:WU02:FS00:0x17:Completed 1925000 out of 2500000 steps (77%)
08:14:19:WU01:FS03:0xa4:Completed 2500 out of 250000 steps  (1%)
08:14:26:WU03:FS01:0x17:Completed 2400000 out of 2500000 steps (96%)
08:15:58:WU02:FS00:0x17:Completed 1950000 out of 2500000 steps (78%)
08:16:35:WU01:FS03:0xa4:Completed 5000 out of 250000 steps  (2%)
08:18:10:WU03:FS01:0x17:Completed 2425000 out of 2500000 steps (97%)
08:18:48:WU01:FS03:0xa4:Completed 7500 out of 250000 steps  (3%)
08:19:46:WU02:FS00:0x17:Completed 1975000 out of 2500000 steps (79%)
08:21:01:WU01:FS03:0xa4:Completed 10000 out of 250000 steps  (4%)
08:21:38:WU03:FS01:0x17:Completed 2450000 out of 2500000 steps (98%)
08:21:39:WU00:FS01:Connecting to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80
08:21:40:WU00:FS01:News: Welcome to Folding@Home
08:21:40:WU00:FS01:Assigned to work server 171.64.65.69
08:21:40:WU00:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: RUNNING gpu:1:Tahiti XT [Radeon HD 7970] from 171.64.65.69
08:21:40:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 171.64.65.69:8080
08:21:40:WU00:FS01ownloading 4.18MiB
08:21:46:WU00:FS01ownload 91.29%
08:21:46:WU00:FS01ownload complete
08:21:46:WU00:FS01:Received Unit: id:00 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:8900 run:14 clone:1 gen:283 core:0x17 unit:0x00000170028c1266519a6223b684decd
08:23:17:WU01:FS03:0xa4:Completed 12500 out of 250000 steps  (5%)
08:23:24:WU02:FS00:0x17:Completed 2000000 out of 2500000 steps (80%)
08:25:21:WU03:FS01:0x17:Completed 2475000 out of 2500000 steps (99%)
08:25:34:WU01:FS03:0xa4:Completed 15000 out of 250000 steps  (6%)
08:27:12:WU02:FS00:0x17:Completed 2025000 out of 2500000 steps (81%)
08:27:48:WU01:FS03:0xa4:Completed 17500 out of 250000 steps  (7%)
08:28:48:WU03:FS01:0x17:Completed 2500000 out of 2500000 steps (100%)
08:29:02:WU03:FS01:0x17:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
08:29:02:WU03:FS01:0x17:Saving result file checkpointState.xml
08:29:04:WU03:FS01:0x17:Saving result file checkpt.crc
08:29:04:WU03:FS01:0x17:Saving result file log.txt
08:29:04:WU03:FS01:0x17:Saving result file positions.xtc
08:29:06:WU03:FS01:0x17:Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
08:29:06:WU03:FS01:FahCore returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
08:29:06:WU03:FS01:Sending unit results: id:03 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:8900 run:351 clone:1 gen:180 core:0x17 unit:0x000000fa028c126651a674ac8ba1b05a
08:29:06:WU03:FS01:Uploading 12.96MiB to 171.64.65.69
08:29:06:WU03:FS01:Connecting to 171.64.65.69:8080
08:29:06:WU00:FS01:Starting
08:29:06:WU00:FS01:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/ProgramData/FAHClient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/ATI/R600/Core_17.fah/FahCore_17.exe -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 703 -lifeline 5276 -checkpoint 21 -gpu 1 -gpu-vendor ati
08:29:06:WU00:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 2676
08:29:06:WU00:FS01:Core PID:1176
08:29:06:WU00:FS01:FahCore 0x17 started
08:29:07:WU00:FS01:0x17:*********************** Log Started 2014-02-09T08:29:06Z ***********************
08:29:07:WU00:FS01:0x17roject: 8900 (Run 14, Clone 1, Gen 283)
08:29:07:WU00:FS01:0x17:Unit: 0x00000170028c1266519a6223b684decd
08:29:07:WU00:FS01:0x17:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
08:29:07:WU00:FS01:0x17:Machine: 1
08:29:07:WU00:FS01:0x17:Reading tar file state.xml
08:29:07:WU00:FS01:0x17:Reading tar file system.xml
08:29:07:WU00:FS01:0x17:Reading tar file integrator.xml
08:29:07:WU00:FS01:0x17:Reading tar file core.xml
08:29:07:WU00:FS01:0x17igital signatures verified
08:29:07:WU00:FS01:0x17:Folding@home GPU core17
08:29:07:WU00:FS01:0x17:Version 0.0.52
08:29:32:WU03:FS01:Upload complete
08:29:32:WU03:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
08:29:32:WU03:FS01:Final credit estimate, 18731.00 points
08:29:32:WU03:FS01:Cleaning up
08:30:18:WU01:FS03:0xa4:Completed 20000 out of 250000 steps  (8%)
08:31:14:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 0 out of 2500000 steps (0%)
08:31:14:WU00:FS01:0x17:Temperature control disabled. Requirements: single Nvidia GPU, tmax must be < 110 and twait >= 900
08:31:23:WU02:FS00:0x17:Completed 2050000 out of 2500000 steps (82%)
08:32:52:WU01:FS03:0xa4:Completed 22500 out of 250000 steps  (9%)
08:34:58:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 25000 out of 2500000 steps (1%)
08:35:08:WU01:FS03:0xa4:Completed 25000 out of 250000 steps  (10%)
08:35:13:WU02:FS00:0x17:Completed 2075000 out of 2500000 steps (83%)
08:37:24:WU01:FS03:0xa4:Completed 27500 out of 250000 steps  (11%)
08:38:28:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 50000 out of 2500000 steps (2%)
08:38:53:WU02:FS00:0x17:Completed 2100000 out of 2500000 steps (84%)
08:39:45:WU01:FS03:0xa4:Completed 30000 out of 250000 steps  (12%)
08:42:00:WU01:FS03:0xa4:Completed 32500 out of 250000 steps  (13%)
08:42:15:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 75000 out of 2500000 steps (3%)
08:42:43:WU02:FS00:0x17:Completed 2125000 out of 2500000 steps (85%)
08:44:15:WU01:FS03:0xa4:Completed 35000 out of 250000 steps  (14%)
08:45:43:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 100000 out of 2500000 steps (4%)
08:46:19:WU02:FS00:0x17:Completed 2150000 out of 2500000 steps (86%)
08:46:36:WU01:FS03:0xa4:Completed 37500 out of 250000 steps  (15%)
08:48:51:WU01:FS03:0xa4:Completed 40000 out of 250000 steps  (16%)
08:49:27:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 125000 out of 2500000 steps (5%)
08:50:08:WU02:FS00:0x17:Completed 2175000 out of 2500000 steps (87%)
08:51:05:WU01:FS03:0xa4:Completed 42500 out of 250000 steps  (17%)
08:52:55:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 150000 out of 2500000 steps (6%)
08:53:22:WU01:FS03:0xa4:Completed 45000 out of 250000 steps  (18%)
08:53:45:WU02:FS00:0x17:Completed 2200000 out of 2500000 steps (88%)
08:55:38:WU01:FS03:0xa4:Completed 47500 out of 250000 steps  (19%)
08:56:42:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 175000 out of 2500000 steps (7%)
08:57:35:WU02:FS00:0x17:Completed 2225000 out of 2500000 steps (89%)
08:57:54:WU01:FS03:0xa4:Completed 50000 out of 250000 steps  (20%)
09:00:10:WU01:FS03:0xa4:Completed 52500 out of 250000 steps  (21%)
09:00:11:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 200000 out of 2500000 steps (8%)
09:01:13:WU02:FS00:0x17:Completed 2250000 out of 2500000 steps (90%)
09:02:27:WU01:FS03:0xa4:Completed 55000 out of 250000 steps  (22%)
09:03:55:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 225000 out of 2500000 steps (9%)
09:04:40:WU01:FS03:0xa4:Completed 57500 out of 250000 steps  (23%)
09:05:00:WU02:FS00:0x17:Completed 2275000 out of 2500000 steps (91%)
09:06:54:WU01:FS03:0xa4:Completed 60000 out of 250000 steps  (24%)
09:07:21:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 250000 out of 2500000 steps (10%)
09:08:34:WU02:FS00:0x17:Completed 2300000 out of 2500000 steps (92%)
09:09:11:WU01:FS03:0xa4:Completed 62500 out of 250000 steps  (25%)
09:11:04:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 275000 out of 2500000 steps (11%)
09:11:24:WU01:FS03:0xa4:Completed 65000 out of 250000 steps  (26%)
09:12:22:WU02:FS00:0x17:Completed 2325000 out of 2500000 steps (93%)
09:13:37:WU01:FS03:0xa4:Completed 67500 out of 250000 steps  (27%)
09:14:32:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 300000 out of 2500000 steps (12%)
09:15:52:WU01:FS03:0xa4:Completed 70000 out of 250000 steps  (28%)
09:15:56:WU02:FS00:0x17:Completed 2350000 out of 2500000 steps (94%)
09:18:08:WU01:FS03:0xa4:Completed 72500 out of 250000 steps  (29%)
09:18:16:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 325000 out of 2500000 steps (13%)
09:19:43:WU02:FS00:0x17:Completed 2375000 out of 2500000 steps (95%)
09:20:22:WU01:FS03:0xa4:Completed 75000 out of 250000 steps  (30%)
09:21:43:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 350000 out of 2500000 steps (14%)
09:22:37:WU01:FS03:0xa4:Completed 77500 out of 250000 steps  (31%)
09:23:20:WU02:FS00:0x17:Completed 2400000 out of 2500000 steps (96%)
09:24:53:WU01:FS03:0xa4:Completed 80000 out of 250000 steps  (32%)
09:25:26:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 375000 out of 2500000 steps (15%)
09:27:06:WU02:FS00:0x17:Completed 2425000 out of 2500000 steps (97%)
09:27:07:WU01:FS03:0xa4:Completed 82500 out of 250000 steps  (33%)
09:28:53:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 400000 out of 2500000 steps (16%)
09:29:23:WU01:FS03:0xa4:Completed 85000 out of 250000 steps  (34%)
09:30:42:WU02:FS00:0x17:Completed 2450000 out of 2500000 steps (98%)
09:30:43:WU03:FS00:Connecting to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80
09:30:44:WU03:FS00:News: Welcome to Folding@Home
09:30:44:WU03:FS00:Assigned to work server 171.64.65.69
09:30:44:WU03:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: RUNNING gpu:0:Tahiti XT [Radeon HD 7970] from 171.64.65.69
09:30:44:WU03:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.69:8080
09:30:44:WU03:FS00ownloading 4.17MiB
09:30:49:WU03:FS00ownload complete
09:30:49:WU03:FS00:Received Unit: id:03 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:8900 run:571 clone:4 gen:85 core:0x17 unit:0x00000092028c126651a6a5c0005fba8e
09:31:39:WU01:FS03:0xa4:Completed 87500 out of 250000 steps  (35%)
09:32:36:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 425000 out of 2500000 steps (17%)
09:33:53:WU01:FS03:0xa4:Completed 90000 out of 250000 steps  (36%)
09:34:29:WU02:FS00:0x17:Completed 2475000 out of 2500000 steps (99%)
09:36:02:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 450000 out of 2500000 steps (18%)
09:36:07:WU01:FS03:0xa4:Completed 92500 out of 250000 steps  (37%)
09:38:06:WU02:FS00:0x17:Completed 2500000 out of 2500000 steps (100%)
09:38:20:WU02:FS00:0x17:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
09:38:20:WU02:FS00:0x17:Saving result file checkpointState.xml
09:38:21:WU02:FS00:0x17:Saving result file checkpt.crc
09:38:21:WU02:FS00:0x17:Saving result file log.txt
09:38:21:WU02:FS00:0x17:Saving result file positions.xtc
09:38:23:WU01:FS03:0xa4:Completed 95000 out of 250000 steps  (38%)
09:38:23:WU02:FS00:0x17:Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
09:38:24:WU02:FS00:FahCore returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
09:38:24:WU02:FS00:Sending unit results: id:02 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:8900 run:359 clone:11 gen:34 core:0x17 unit:0x0000002e028c126652b4dc9f86998ef3
09:38:24:WU02:FS00:Uploading 12.95MiB to 171.64.65.69
09:38:24:WU02:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.69:8080
09:38:24:WU03:FS00:Starting
09:38:24:WU03:FS00:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/ProgramData/FAHClient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/ATI/R600/Core_17.fah/FahCore_17.exe -dir 03 -suffix 01 -version 703 -lifeline 5276 -checkpoint 21 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor ati
09:38:24:WU03:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 3084
09:38:25:WU03:FS00:Core PID:3568
09:38:25:WU03:FS00:FahCore 0x17 started
09:38:25:WU03:FS00:0x17:*********************** Log Started 2014-02-09T09:38:25Z ***********************
09:38:25:WU03:FS00:0x17roject: 8900 (Run 571, Clone 4, Gen 85)
09:38:25:WU03:FS00:0x17:Unit: 0x00000092028c126651a6a5c0005fba8e
09:38:25:WU03:FS00:0x17:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
09:38:25:WU03:FS00:0x17:Machine: 0
09:38:25:WU03:FS00:0x17:Reading tar file state.xml
09:38:26:WU03:FS00:0x17:Reading tar file system.xml
09:38:26:WU03:FS00:0x17:Reading tar file integrator.xml
09:38:26:WU03:FS00:0x17:Reading tar file core.xml
09:38:26:WU03:FS00:0x17igital signatures verified
09:38:26:WU03:FS00:0x17:Folding@home GPU core17
09:38:26:WU03:FS00:0x17:Version 0.0.52
09:38:52:WU02:FS00:Upload complete
09:38:52:WU02:FS00:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
09:38:52:WU02:FS00:Final credit estimate, 18621.00 points
09:38:52:WU02:FS00:Cleaning up
09:40:06:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 475000 out of 2500000 steps (19%)
09:40:27:WU03:FS00:0x17:Completed 0 out of 2500000 steps (0%)
09:40:27:WU03:FS00:0x17:Temperature control disabled. Requirements: single Nvidia GPU, tmax must be < 110 and twait >= 900
09:40:55:WU01:FS03:0xa4:Completed 97500 out of 250000 steps  (39%)
09:43:09:WU01:FS03:0xa4:Completed 100000 out of 250000 steps  (40%)
09:43:40:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 500000 out of 2500000 steps (20%)
09:44:15:WU03:FS00:0x17:Completed 25000 out of 2500000 steps (1%)
09:45:25:WU01:FS03:0xa4:Completed 102500 out of 250000 steps  (41%)
09:47:21:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 525000 out of 2500000 steps (21%)
09:47:38:WU01:FS03:0xa4:Completed 105000 out of 250000 steps  (42%)
09:47:48:WU03:FS00:0x17:Completed 50000 out of 2500000 steps (2%)
09:49:54:WU01:FS03:0xa4:Completed 107500 out of 250000 steps  (43%)
09:50:51:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 550000 out of 2500000 steps (22%)
09:51:37:WU03:FS00:0x17:Completed 75000 out of 2500000 steps (3%)
09:52:09:WU01:FS03:0xa4:Completed 110000 out of 250000 steps  (44%)
09:54:22:WU01:FS03:0xa4:Completed 112500 out of 250000 steps  (45%)
09:54:31:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 575000 out of 2500000 steps (23%)
09:55:11:WU03:FS00:0x17:Completed 100000 out of 2500000 steps (4%)
09:56:36:WU01:FS03:0xa4:Completed 115000 out of 250000 steps  (46%)
09:58:00:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 600000 out of 2500000 steps (24%)
09:58:50:WU01:FS03:0xa4:Completed 117500 out of 250000 steps  (47%)
09:59:01:WU03:FS00:0x17:Completed 125000 out of 2500000 steps (5%)
10:01:04:WU01:FS03:0xa4:Completed 120000 out of 250000 steps  (48%)
10:01:41:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 625000 out of 2500000 steps (25%)
10:02:35:WU03:FS00:0x17:Completed 150000 out of 2500000 steps (6%)
10:03:17:WU01:FS03:0xa4:Completed 122500 out of 250000 steps  (49%)
10:05:11:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 650000 out of 2500000 steps (26%)
10:05:29:WU01:FS03:0xa4:Completed 125000 out of 250000 steps  (50%)
10:06:27:WU03:FS00:0x17:Completed 175000 out of 2500000 steps (7%)
10:07:42:WU01:FS03:0xa4:Completed 127500 out of 250000 steps  (51%)
10:08:53:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 675000 out of 2500000 steps (27%)
10:09:54:WU01:FS03:0xa4:Completed 130000 out of 250000 steps  (52%)
10:10:00:WU03:FS00:0x17:Completed 200000 out of 2500000 steps (8%)
10:12:06:WU01:FS03:0xa4:Completed 132500 out of 250000 steps  (53%)
10:12:24:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 700000 out of 2500000 steps (28%)
10:13:50:WU03:FS00:0x17:Completed 225000 out of 2500000 steps (9%)
10:14:20:WU01:FS03:0xa4:Completed 135000 out of 250000 steps  (54%)
10:16:04:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 725000 out of 2500000 steps (29%)
10:16:32:WU01:FS03:0xa4:Completed 137500 out of 250000 steps  (55%)
10:17:24:WU03:FS00:0x17:Completed 250000 out of 2500000 steps (10%)
10:18:47:WU01:FS03:0xa4:Completed 140000 out of 250000 steps  (56%)
10:19:35:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 750000 out of 2500000 steps (30%)
10:21:02:WU01:FS03:0xa4:Completed 142500 out of 250000 steps  (57%)
10:21:13:WU03:FS00:0x17:Completed 275000 out of 2500000 steps (11%)
10:23:15:WU01:FS03:0xa4:Completed 145000 out of 250000 steps  (58%)
10:23:15:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 775000 out of 2500000 steps (31%)
10:24:46:WU03:FS00:0x17:Completed 300000 out of 2500000 steps (12%)
10:25:29:WU01:FS03:0xa4:Completed 147500 out of 250000 steps  (59%)
10:26:45:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 800000 out of 2500000 steps (32%)
10:27:52:WU01:FS03:0xa4:Completed 150000 out of 250000 steps  (60%)
10:28:43:WU03:FS00:0x17:Completed 325000 out of 2500000 steps (13%)
10:30:06:WU01:FS03:0xa4:Completed 152500 out of 250000 steps  (61%)
10:30:34:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 825000 out of 2500000 steps (33%)
10:32:19:WU03:FS00:0x17:Completed 350000 out of 2500000 steps (14%)
10:32:19:WU01:FS03:0xa4:Completed 155000 out of 250000 steps  (62%)
10:34:07:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 850000 out of 2500000 steps (34%)
10:34:39:WU01:FS03:0xa4:Completed 157500 out of 250000 steps  (63%)
10:36:14:WU03:FS00:0x17:Completed 375000 out of 2500000 steps (15%)
10:36:54:WU01:FS03:0xa4:Completed 160000 out of 250000 steps  (64%)
10:37:54:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 875000 out of 2500000 steps (35%)
10:39:10:WU01:FS03:0xa4:Completed 162500 out of 250000 steps  (65%)
10:39:54:WU03:FS00:0x17:Completed 400000 out of 2500000 steps (16%)
10:41:28:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 900000 out of 2500000 steps (36%)
10:41:32:WU01:FS03:0xa4:Completed 165000 out of 250000 steps  (66%)
10:43:52:WU01:FS03:0xa4:Completed 167500 out of 250000 steps  (67%)
10:43:54:WU03:FS00:0x17:Completed 425000 out of 2500000 steps (17%)
10:45:16:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 925000 out of 2500000 steps (37%)
10:46:10:WU01:FS03:0xa4:Completed 170000 out of 250000 steps  (68%)
10:47:32:WU03:FS00:0x17:Completed 450000 out of 2500000 steps (18%)
10:48:30:WU01:FS03:0xa4:Completed 172500 out of 250000 steps  (69%)
10:48:53:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 950000 out of 2500000 steps (38%)
10:50:46:WU01:FS03:0xa4:Completed 175000 out of 250000 steps  (70%)
10:51:29:WU03:FS00:0x17:Completed 475000 out of 2500000 steps (19%)
10:52:35:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 975000 out of 2500000 steps (39%)
10:53:01:WU01:FS03:0xa4:Completed 177500 out of 250000 steps  (71%)
10:55:09:WU03:FS00:0x17:Completed 500000 out of 2500000 steps (20%)
10:55:20:WU01:FS03:0xa4:Completed 180000 out of 250000 steps  (72%)
10:56:12:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 1000000 out of 2500000 steps (40%)
10:57:38:WU01:FS03:0xa4:Completed 182500 out of 250000 steps  (73%)
10:59:02:WU03:FS00:0x17:Completed 525000 out of 2500000 steps (21%)
10:59:51:WU01:FS03:0xa4:Completed 185000 out of 250000 steps  (74%)
10:59:54:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 1025000 out of 2500000 steps (41%)
11:02:04:WU01:FS03:0xa4:Completed 187500 out of 250000 steps  (75%)
11:02:37:WU03:FS00:0x17:Completed 550000 out of 2500000 steps (22%)
11:03:27:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 1050000 out of 2500000 steps (42%)
11:04:20:WU01:FS03:0xa4:Completed 190000 out of 250000 steps  (76%)
11:06:29:WU03:FS00:0x17:Completed 575000 out of 2500000 steps (23%)
11:06:33:WU01:FS03:0xa4:Completed 192500 out of 250000 steps  (77%)
11:07:07:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 1075000 out of 2500000 steps (43%)
11:08:46:WU01:FS03:0xa4:Completed 195000 out of 250000 steps  (78%)
11:10:02:WU03:FS00:0x17:Completed 600000 out of 2500000 steps (24%)
11:10:37:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 1100000 out of 2500000 steps (44%)
11:11:03:WU01:FS03:0xa4:Completed 197500 out of 250000 steps  (79%)
11:13:16:WU01:FS03:0xa4:Completed 200000 out of 250000 steps  (80%)
11:13:52:WU03:FS00:0x17:Completed 625000 out of 2500000 steps (25%)
11:14:18:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 1125000 out of 2500000 steps (45%)
11:15:30:WU01:FS03:0xa4:Completed 202500 out of 250000 steps  (81%)
11:17:26:WU03:FS00:0x17:Completed 650000 out of 2500000 steps (26%)
11:17:45:WU01:FS03:0xa4:Completed 205000 out of 250000 steps  (82%)
11:17:49:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 1150000 out of 2500000 steps (46%)
11:20:03:WU01:FS03:0xa4:Completed 207500 out of 250000 steps  (83%)
11:21:26:WU03:FS00:0x17:Completed 675000 out of 2500000 steps (27%)
11:21:38:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 1175000 out of 2500000 steps (47%)
11:22:23:WU01:FS03:0xa4:Completed 210000 out of 250000 steps  (84%)
11:24:40:WU01:FS03:0xa4:Completed 212500 out of 250000 steps  (85%)
11:25:12:WU03:FS00:0x17:Completed 700000 out of 2500000 steps (28%)
11:25:18:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 1200000 out of 2500000 steps (48%)
11:27:07:WU01:FS03:0xa4:Completed 215000 out of 250000 steps  (86%)
11:29:02:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 1225000 out of 2500000 steps (49%)
11:29:07:WU03:FS00:0x17:Completed 725000 out of 2500000 steps (29%)
11:29:23:WU01:FS03:0xa4:Completed 217500 out of 250000 steps  (87%)
11:31:41:WU01:FS03:0xa4:Completed 220000 out of 250000 steps  (88%)
11:32:31:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 1250000 out of 2500000 steps (50%)
11:32:47:WU03:FS00:0x17:Completed 750000 out of 2500000 steps (30%)
11:34:00:WU01:FS03:0xa4:Completed 222500 out of 250000 steps  (89%)
11:36:16:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 1275000 out of 2500000 steps (51%)
11:36:16:WU01:FS03:0xa4:Completed 225000 out of 250000 steps  (90%)
11:36:38:WU03:FS00:0x17:Completed 775000 out of 2500000 steps (31%)
11:38:32:WU01:FS03:0xa4:Completed 227500 out of 250000 steps  (91%)
11:39:43:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 1300000 out of 2500000 steps (52%)
11:40:17:WU03:FS00:0x17:Completed 800000 out of 2500000 steps (32%)
11:40:51:WU01:FS03:0xa4:Completed 230000 out of 250000 steps  (92%)
11:43:03:WU01:FS03:0xa4:Completed 232500 out of 250000 steps  (93%)
11:43:27:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 1325000 out of 2500000 steps (53%)
11:44:04:WU03:FS00:0x17:Completed 825000 out of 2500000 steps (33%)
11:45:16:WU01:FS03:0xa4:Completed 235000 out of 250000 steps  (94%)
11:46:56:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 1350000 out of 2500000 steps (54%)
11:47:32:WU01:FS03:0xa4:Completed 237500 out of 250000 steps  (95%)
11:47:47:WU03:FS00:0x17:Completed 850000 out of 2500000 steps (34%)
11:49:54:WU01:FS03:0xa4:Completed 240000 out of 250000 steps  (96%)
11:50:53:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 1375000 out of 2500000 steps (55%)
11:51:45:WU03:FS00:0x17:Completed 875000 out of 2500000 steps (35%)
11:52:14:WU01:FS03:0xa4:Completed 242500 out of 250000 steps  (97%)
11:54:26:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 1400000 out of 2500000 steps (56%)
11:54:32:WU01:FS03:0xa4:Completed 245000 out of 250000 steps  (98%)
11:54:33:WU02:FS03:Connecting to assign3.stanford.edu:8080
11:54:34:WU02:FS03:News: Welcome to Folding@Home
11:54:34:WU02:FS03:Assigned to work server 171.64.65.124
11:54:34:WU02:FS03:Requesting new work unit for slot 03: RUNNING cpu:3 from 171.64.65.124
11:54:34:WU02:FS03:Connecting to 171.64.65.124:8080
11:54:35:WU02:FS03ownloading 862.25KiB
11:54:37:WU02:FS03ownload complete
11:54:38:WU02:FS03:Received Unit: id:02 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:9005 run:7 clone:7 gen:87 core:0xa4 unit:0x0000005e664f2de452b8007e6586836a
11:55:27:WU03:FS00:0x17:Completed 900000 out of 2500000 steps (36%)
11:56:16:FS00:Shutting core down
11:56:16:FS01:Shutting core down
11:56:16:WU00:FS01:0x17:WARNING:Console control signal 1 on PID 1176
11:56:16:WU00:FS01:0x17:Exiting, please wait. . .
11:56:16:WU03:FS00:0x17:WARNING:Console control signal 1 on PID 3568
11:56:16:WU03:FS00:0x17:Exiting, please wait. . .
11:56:16:WU03:FS00:0x17:Folding@home Core Shutdown: INTERRUPTED
11:56:17:WU00:FS01:0x17:Folding@home Core Shutdown: INTERRUPTED
11:56:17:WU00:FS01:FahCore returned: INTERRUPTED (102 = 0x66)
11:56:17:WU03:FS00:FahCore returned: INTERRUPTED (102 = 0x66)
11:56:19:WU00:FS01:Starting
11:56:19:WU00:FS01:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/ProgramData/FAHClient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/ATI/R600/Core_17.fah/FahCore_17.exe -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 703 -lifeline 5276 -checkpoint 21 -gpu 1 -gpu-vendor ati
11:56:19:WU00:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 6556
11:56:20:WU00:FS01:Core PID:4048
11:56:20:WU00:FS01:FahCore 0x17 started
11:56:20:WU03:FS00:Starting
11:56:20:WU03:FS00:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/ProgramData/FAHClient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/ATI/R600/Core_17.fah/FahCore_17.exe -dir 03 -suffix 01 -version 703 -lifeline 5276 -checkpoint 21 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor ati
11:56:20:WU03:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 6288
11:56:20:WU03:FS00:Core PID:6340
11:56:20:WU03:FS00:FahCore 0x17 started
11:56:20:WU00:FS01:0x17:*********************** Log Started 2014-02-09T11:56:20Z ***********************
11:56:20:WU00:FS01:0x17roject: 8900 (Run 14, Clone 1, Gen 283)
11:56:20:WU00:FS01:0x17:Unit: 0x00000170028c1266519a6223b684decd
11:56:20:WU00:FS01:0x17:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
11:56:20:WU00:FS01:0x17:Machine: 1
11:56:20:WU00:FS01:0x17igital signatures verified
11:56:20:WU00:FS01:0x17:Folding@home GPU core17
11:56:20:WU00:FS01:0x17:Version 0.0.52
11:56:21:WU03:FS00:0x17:*********************** Log Started 2014-02-09T11:56:20Z ***********************
11:56:21:WU03:FS00:0x17roject: 8900 (Run 571, Clone 4, Gen 85)
11:56:21:WU03:FS00:0x17:Unit: 0x00000092028c126651a6a5c0005fba8e
11:56:21:WU03:FS00:0x17:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
11:56:21:WU03:FS00:0x17:Machine: 0
11:56:21:WU03:FS00:0x17igital signatures verified
11:56:21:WU03:FS00:0x17:Folding@home GPU core17
11:56:21:WU03:FS00:0x17:Version 0.0.52
11:56:22:WU03:FS00:0x17:  Found a checkpoint file
11:56:22:WU00:FS01:0x17:  Found a checkpoint file
11:57:20:Removing old file 'configs/config-20140112-094959.xml'
11:57:20:Saving configuration to config.xml
11:57:20:<config>
11:57:20:  <!-- Folding Core -->
11:57:20:  <checkpoint v='21'/>
11:57:20:  <cpu-usage v='86'/>
11:57:20:
11:57:20:  <!-- Folding Slot Configuration -->
11:57:20:  <max-packet-size v='small'/>
11:57:20:  <power v='full'/>
11:57:20:
11:57:20:  <!-- Network -->
11:57:20:  <proxy v=':8080'/>
11:57:20:
11:57:20:  <!-- User Information -->
11:57:20:  <team v='70335'/>
11:57:20:  <user v='Multithread'/>
11:57:20:
11:57:20:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
11:57:20:  <slot id='0' type='GPU'/>
11:57:20:  <slot id='1' type='GPU'/>
11:57:20:  <slot id='3' type='CPU'>
11:57:20:    <cpus v='3'/>
11:57:20:  </slot>
11:57:20:</config>
11:58:48:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 1400000 out of 2500000 steps (56%)
11:58:49:WU00:FS01:0x17:Temperature control disabled. Requirements: single Nvidia GPU, tmax must be < 110 and twait >= 900
11:58:59:WU03:FS00:0x17:Completed 900000 out of 2500000 steps (36%)
11:58:59:WU03:FS00:0x17:Temperature control disabled. Requirements: single Nvidia GPU, tmax must be < 110 and twait >= 900
11:59:35:WU01:FS03:0xa4:Completed 247500 out of 250000 steps  (99%)
12:01:52:WU01:FS03:0xa4:Completed 250000 out of 250000 steps  (100%)
12:01:53:WU01:FS03:0xa4ynamicWrapper: Finished Work Unit: sleep=10000
12:02:02:WU01:FS03:0xa4:
12:02:02:WU01:FS03:0xa4:Finished Work Unit:
12:02:02:WU01:FS03:0xa4:- Reading up to 870480 from "01/wudata_01.trr": Read 870480
12:02:02:WU01:FS03:0xa4:trr file hash check passed.
12:02:02:WU01:FS03:0xa4:- Reading up to 798212 from "01/wudata_01.xtc": Read 798212
12:02:02:WU01:FS03:0xa4:xtc file hash check passed.
12:02:02:WU01:FS03:0xa4:edr file hash check passed.
12:02:02:WU01:FS03:0xa4:logfile size: 22751
12:02:02:WU01:FS03:0xa4:Leaving Run
12:02:03:WU01:FS03:0xa4:- Writing 1693883 bytes of core data to disk...
12:02:03:WU01:FS03:0xa4one: 1693371 -> 1642331 (compressed to 96.9 percent)
12:02:03:WU01:FS03:0xa4:  ... Done.
12:02:03:WU01:FS03:0xa4:- Shutting down core
12:02:03:WU01:FS03:0xa4:
12:02:03:WU01:FS03:0xa4:Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
12:02:04:WU01:FS03:FahCore returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
12:02:04:WU01:FS03:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:9006 run:44 clone:17 gen:90 core:0xa4 unit:0x0000005e664f2de452b807c59673748c
12:02:04:WU01:FS03:Uploading 1.57MiB to 171.64.65.124
12:02:04:WU01:FS03:Connecting to 171.64.65.124:8080
12:02:04:WU02:FS03:Starting
12:02:04:WU02:FS03:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/ProgramData/FAHClient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/Core_a4.fah/FahCore_a4.exe -dir 02 -suffix 01 -version 703 -lifeline 5276 -checkpoint 21 -cpu 86 -np 3
12:02:04:WU02:FS03:Started FahCore on PID 6124
12:02:04:WU02:FS03:Core PID:4008
12:02:04:WU02:FS03:FahCore 0xa4 started
12:02:05:WU02:FS03:0xa4:
12:02:05:WU02:FS03:0xa4:*------------------------------*
12:02:05:WU02:FS03:0xa4:Folding@Home Gromacs GB Core
12:02:05:WU02:FS03:0xa4:Version 2.27 (Dec. 15, 2010)
12:02:05:WU02:FS03:0xa4:
12:02:05:WU02:FS03:0xa4reparing to commence simulation
12:02:05:WU02:FS03:0xa4:- Looking at optimizations...
12:02:05:WU02:FS03:0xa4:- Created dyn
12:02:05:WU02:FS03:0xa4:- Files status OK
12:02:05:WU02:FS03:0xa4:- Expanded 882428 -> 1469104 (decompressed 166.4 percent)
12:02:05:WU02:FS03:0xa4:Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=882428 data_size=1469104, decompressed_data_size=1469104 diff=0
12:02:05:WU02:FS03:0xa4:- Digital signature verified
12:02:05:WU02:FS03:0xa4:
12:02:05:WU02:FS03:0xa4roject: 9005 (Run 7, Clone 7, Gen 87)
12:02:05:WU02:FS03:0xa4:
12:02:05:WU02:FS03:0xa4:Assembly optimizations on if available.
12:02:05:WU02:FS03:0xa4:Entering M.D.
12:02:08:WU01:FS03:Upload complete
12:02:08:WU01:FS03:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
12:02:08:WU01:FS03:Final credit estimate, 1359.00 points
12:02:08:WU01:FS03:Cleaning up
12:02:11:WU02:FS03:0xa4:Mapping NT from 3 to 3 
12:02:11:WU02:FS03:0xa4:Completed 0 out of 250000 steps  (0%)
12:02:39:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 1425000 out of 2500000 steps (57%)
12:02:47:WU03:FS00:0x17:Completed 925000 out of 2500000 steps (37%)
12:04:29:WU02:FS03:0xa4:Completed 2500 out of 250000 steps  (1%)
12:06:17:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 1450000 out of 2500000 steps (58%)
12:06:23:WU03:FS00:0x17:Completed 950000 out of 2500000 steps (38%)
12:07:06:WU02:FS03:0xa4:Completed 5000 out of 250000 steps  (2%)
12:09:50:WU02:FS03:0xa4:Completed 7500 out of 250000 steps  (3%)
12:10:13:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 1475000 out of 2500000 steps (59%)
12:10:21:WU03:FS00:0x17:Completed 975000 out of 2500000 steps (39%)
12:12:25:WU02:FS03:0xa4:Completed 10000 out of 250000 steps  (4%)
12:13:49:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 1500000 out of 2500000 steps (60%)
12:14:08:WU03:FS00:0x17:Completed 1000000 out of 2500000 steps (40%)
12:15:12:WU02:FS03:0xa4:Completed 12500 out of 250000 steps  (5%)
12:17:32:WU02:FS03:0xa4:Completed 15000 out of 250000 steps  (6%)
12:18:01:WU03:FS00:0x17:Completed 1025000 out of 2500000 steps (41%)
12:18:15:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 1525000 out of 2500000 steps (61%)
12:19:51:WU02:FS03:0xa4:Completed 17500 out of 250000 steps  (7%)
12:21:38:WU03:FS00:0x17:Completed 1050000 out of 2500000 steps (42%)
12:22:14:WU02:FS03:0xa4:Completed 20000 out of 250000 steps  (8%)
12:22:36:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 1550000 out of 2500000 steps (62%)
12:24:35:WU02:FS03:0xa4:Completed 22500 out of 250000 steps  (9%)
12:25:31:WU03:FS00:0x17:Completed 1075000 out of 2500000 steps (43%)
12:26:28:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 1575000 out of 2500000 steps (63%)
12:26:51:WU02:FS03:0xa4:Completed 25000 out of 250000 steps  (10%)
12:29:06:WU03:FS00:0x17:Completed 1100000 out of 2500000 steps (44%)
12:29:07:WU02:FS03:0xa4:Completed 27500 out of 250000 steps  (11%)
12:30:13:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 1600000 out of 2500000 steps (64%)
12:31:27:WU02:FS03:0xa4:Completed 30000 out of 250000 steps  (12%)
12:32:57:WU03:FS00:0x17:Completed 1125000 out of 2500000 steps (45%)
12:33:43:WU02:FS03:0xa4:Completed 32500 out of 250000 steps  (13%)
12:34:05:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 1625000 out of 2500000 steps (65%)
12:36:00:WU02:FS03:0xa4:Completed 35000 out of 250000 steps  (14%)
12:36:32:WU03:FS00:0x17:Completed 1150000 out of 2500000 steps (46%)
12:37:49:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 1650000 out of 2500000 steps (66%)
12:38:23:WU02:FS03:0xa4:Completed 37500 out of 250000 steps  (15%)
12:40:25:WU03:FS00:0x17:Completed 1175000 out of 2500000 steps (47%)
12:40:40:WU02:FS03:0xa4:Completed 40000 out of 250000 steps  (16%)
12:41:46:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 1675000 out of 2500000 steps (67%)
12:42:56:WU02:FS03:0xa4:Completed 42500 out of 250000 steps  (17%)
12:44:01:WU03:FS00:0x17:Completed 1200000 out of 2500000 steps (48%)
12:45:12:WU02:FS03:0xa4:Completed 45000 out of 250000 steps  (18%)
12:45:41:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 1700000 out of 2500000 steps (68%)
12:47:28:WU02:FS03:0xa4:Completed 47500 out of 250000 steps  (19%)
12:47:54:WU03:FS00:0x17:Completed 1225000 out of 2500000 steps (49%)
12:49:40:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 1725000 out of 2500000 steps (69%)
12:49:44:WU02:FS03:0xa4:Completed 50000 out of 250000 steps  (20%)
12:51:30:WU03:FS00:0x17:Completed 1250000 out of 2500000 steps (50%)
12:52:02:WU02:FS03:0xa4:Completed 52500 out of 250000 steps  (21%)
12:53:24:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 1750000 out of 2500000 steps (70%)
12:54:23:WU02:FS03:0xa4:Completed 55000 out of 250000 steps  (22%)
12:55:18:WU03:FS00:0x17:Completed 1275000 out of 2500000 steps (51%)
12:56:39:WU02:FS03:0xa4:Completed 57500 out of 250000 steps  (23%)
12:57:14:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 1775000 out of 2500000 steps (71%)
12:58:51:WU03:FS00:0x17:Completed 1300000 out of 2500000 steps (52%)
12:58:57:WU02:FS03:0xa4:Completed 60000 out of 250000 steps  (24%)
13:00:57:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 1800000 out of 2500000 steps (72%)
13:01:18:WU02:FS03:0xa4:Completed 62500 out of 250000 steps  (25%)
13:02:42:WU03:FS00:0x17:Completed 1325000 out of 2500000 steps (53%)
13:03:35:WU02:FS03:0xa4:Completed 65000 out of 250000 steps  (26%)
13:04:48:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 1825000 out of 2500000 steps (73%)
13:05:52:WU02:FS03:0xa4:Completed 67500 out of 250000 steps  (27%)
13:06:14:WU03:FS00:0x17:Completed 1350000 out of 2500000 steps (54%)
13:08:15:WU02:FS03:0xa4:Completed 70000 out of 250000 steps  (28%)
13:08:26:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 1850000 out of 2500000 steps (74%)
13:10:05:WU03:FS00:0x17:Completed 1375000 out of 2500000 steps (55%)
13:10:37:WU02:FS03:0xa4:Completed 72500 out of 250000 steps  (29%)
13:12:09:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 1875000 out of 2500000 steps (75%)
13:12:52:WU02:FS03:0xa4:Completed 75000 out of 250000 steps  (30%)
13:13:37:WU03:FS00:0x17:Completed 1400000 out of 2500000 steps (56%)
13:15:08:WU02:FS03:0xa4:Completed 77500 out of 250000 steps  (31%)
13:15:41:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 1900000 out of 2500000 steps (76%)
13:17:24:WU03:FS00:0x17:Completed 1425000 out of 2500000 steps (57%)
13:17:25:WU02:FS03:0xa4:Completed 80000 out of 250000 steps  (32%)
13:19:23:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 1925000 out of 2500000 steps (77%)
13:19:40:WU02:FS03:0xa4:Completed 82500 out of 250000 steps  (33%)
13:20:57:WU03:FS00:0x17:Completed 1450000 out of 2500000 steps (58%)
13:21:58:WU02:FS03:0xa4:Completed 85000 out of 250000 steps  (34%)
13:22:56:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 1950000 out of 2500000 steps (78%)
13:24:14:WU02:FS03:0xa4:Completed 87500 out of 250000 steps  (35%)
13:24:45:WU03:FS00:0x17:Completed 1475000 out of 2500000 steps (59%)
13:26:31:WU02:FS03:0xa4:Completed 90000 out of 250000 steps  (36%)
13:26:39:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 1975000 out of 2500000 steps (79%)
13:28:15:WU03:FS00:0x17:Completed 1500000 out of 2500000 steps (60%)
******************************* Date: 2014-02-09 *******************************
13:28:50:WU02:FS03:0xa4:Completed 92500 out of 250000 steps  (37%)
13:30:09:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 2000000 out of 2500000 steps (80%)
13:31:07:WU02:FS03:0xa4:Completed 95000 out of 250000 steps  (38%)
13:32:02:WU03:FS00:0x17:Completed 1525000 out of 2500000 steps (61%)
13:33:29:WU02:FS03:0xa4:Completed 97500 out of 250000 steps  (39%)
13:33:58:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 2025000 out of 2500000 steps (81%)
13:35:35:WU03:FS00:0x17:Completed 1550000 out of 2500000 steps (62%)
13:35:54:WU02:FS03:0xa4:Completed 100000 out of 250000 steps  (40%)
13:38:04:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 2050000 out of 2500000 steps (82%)
13:40:40:WU02:FS03:0xa4:Completed 102500 out of 250000 steps  (41%)
13:41:26:WU03:FS00:0x17:Completed 1575000 out of 2500000 steps (63%)
13:42:28:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 2075000 out of 2500000 steps (83%)
13:43:02:WU02:FS03:0xa4:Completed 105000 out of 250000 steps  (42%)
13:44:03:FS00:Shutting core down
13:44:03:FS01:Shutting core down
13:44:03:FS03:Shutting core down
13:44:03:WU00:FS01:0x17:WARNING:Console control signal 1 on PID 4048
13:44:03:WU00:FS01:0x17:Exiting, please wait. . .
13:44:03:WU03:FS00:0x17:WARNING:Console control signal 1 on PID 6340
13:44:03:WU03:FS00:0x17:Exiting, please wait. . .
13:44:03:WU03:FS00:0x17:Folding@home Core Shutdown: INTERRUPTED
13:44:04:WU03:FS00:FahCore returned: INTERRUPTED (102 = 0x66)
13:44:04:WU00:FS01:0x17:Lost lifeline PID 6556, exiting
13:44:04:WU00:FS01:0x17:ERROR:103: Lost client lifeline
13:44:04:WU00:FS01:0x17:Folding@home Core Shutdown: CLIENT_DIED
13:44:05:WU00:FS01:FahCore returned: INTERRUPTED (102 = 0x66)
13:44:11:WU02:FS03:0xa4:Client no longer detected. Shutting down core 
13:44:11:WU02:FS03:0xa4:
13:44:11:WU02:FS03:0xa4:Folding@home Core Shutdown: CLIENT_DIED
13:44:12:WU02:FS03:FahCore returned: INTERRUPTED (102 = 0x66)
13:45:04:Removing old file 'configs/config-20140112-112348.xml'
13:45:04:Saving configuration to config.xml
13:45:04:<config>
13:45:04:  <!-- Folding Core -->
13:45:04:  <checkpoint v='21'/>
13:45:04:  <cpu-usage v='86'/>
13:45:04:
13:45:04:  <!-- Folding Slot Configuration -->
13:45:04:  <max-packet-size v='small'/>
13:45:04:  <power v='off'/>
13:45:04:
13:45:04:  <!-- Network -->
13:45:04:  <proxy v=':8080'/>
13:45:04:
13:45:04:  <!-- User Information -->
13:45:04:  <team v='70335'/>
13:45:04:  <user v='Multithread'/>
13:45:04:
13:45:04:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
13:45:04:  <slot id='0' type='GPU'/>
13:45:04:  <slot id='1' type='GPU'/>
13:45:04:  <slot id='3' type='CPU'>
13:45:04:    <cpus v='3'/>
13:45:04:  </slot>
13:45:04:</config>


----------



## wolf7 (9. Februar 2014)

@Multithread: wenn ich raten müsste, würde ich sagen, bei dir fehlt der Passkey. 

bei mir kommt nämlich folgendes:
14:52:51:  <!-- User Information -->
14:52:51:  <passkey v='********************************'/>
14:52:51:  <team v='70335'/>
14:52:51:  <user v='wolf7'/>
14:52:51:

bei dir nur die unteren zwei einträge. Schau mal in den Einstellungen nach, ob da auch wirklich was drin steht. (unter "Configuration"-->"Identity"-->ganz unten müssen "***" drin stehen und ne grüne Anzeige von wegen Einträge stimmen überein.)

edit: Nach dem Treiberupdate auf den 14.1 Beta hat meine R9 280x @ 1070MHz aktuell ne TPF von 3:21 und die 7870 @ 1150MHz 4:46. Ausgelesen mit HFM. Weiß aber net mehr, wie es davor aussah.


----------



## Multithread (9. Februar 2014)

wolf7 schrieb:


> @Multithread: wenn ich raten müsste, würde ich sagen, bei dir fehlt der Passkey.
> 
> bei mir kommt nämlich folgendes:
> 14:52:51:  <!-- User Information -->
> ...


Also: ich habe den passkey nochmals angefordert und eingegeben. Ohne Fehlermeldung hat er Ihn akzeptiert, aber im Log steht bei Passkey (wieder) nichts.


----------



## wolf7 (9. Februar 2014)

beende mal den Client komplett und starte neu. Überprüfe danach, ob der unter config noch da steht. Der FAH Client ist bei einigen Einstellungen bei mir mitunter ziemlich vergesslich (speziell bei Netzwerkpasswörtern und so was) Mit dem Passkey hatte ich allerdings noch keine Probleme.


----------



## Multithread (9. Februar 2014)

wolf7 schrieb:


> beende mal den Client komplett und starte neu. Überprüfe danach, ob der unter config noch da steht. Der FAH Client ist bei einigen Einstellungen bei mir mitunter ziemlich vergesslich (speziell bei Netzwerkpasswörtern und so was) Mit dem Passkey hatte ich allerdings noch keine Probleme.


 Vorher wie nachher steht da nur Team und Nutzername:\

Ich habs jetzt nochmals probiert. Und oh wunder, jetzt gibts sogar endlich mal ne Fehlermeldung \\o//

_On client "local" 127.0.0.1:36330: Invalid value for option 'passkey'
Caused by: Passkey must be 32 characters long

_
Den Passkey habe ich aber 'as is' aus der Email kopiert.


----------



## wolf7 (9. Februar 2014)

Hast mal geguckt, ob ausversehen vllt am anfang oder ende ein Leerzeichen mit kopiert wurde? Zähl doch mal nach, obs 32 Zeichen sind xD. Und immer nach ner Änderung den kompletten client neustarten und nachschauen, ob die einstellungen noch drin sind.


----------



## Multithread (9. Februar 2014)

Leerzeichen? 
Und ich dachte die Software sei von einer Universität. Naja, anscheinend kann man auch unserm eins nicht trauen:\

Ich hasse HTMl Text wenn man Ihn kopiert, ich hasse Ihn so sehr.

Ich brauche ne stunde Falten. Dann sehe ich spätestens Morgen obs geklappt hat (rund 40k credits heute gemacht.)


----------



## wolf7 (9. Februar 2014)

na ich hatte ehrlichgesagt nie probleme mit Leerzeichen beim Kopieren aus der E-Mail, aber wenn die Länge net stimmt, zu wenig kopiert haben wirst de ja sicher nicht. Im übrigen wenn du die ganze Zeit ohne passkey gefaltet hast, bedeutet das, dass du ab jetzt 10 WUs mit Passkey falten musst, eh es den Bonus gibt.


----------



## Multithread (9. Februar 2014)

wolf7 schrieb:


> na ich hatte ehrlichgesagt nie probleme mit Leerzeichen beim Kopieren aus der E-Mail, aber wenn die Länge net stimmt, zu wenig kopiert haben wirst de ja sicher nicht. Im übrigen wenn du die ganze Zeit ohne passkey gefaltet hast, bedeutet das, dass du ab jetzt 10 WUs mit Passkey falten musst, eh es den Bonus gibt.


 waaaaaaaaa?


----------



## wolf7 (9. Februar 2014)

ist so. Alta laut dem FAH Client machen meine beiden Grakas zusammen 211k PPD. Wozu falte ich überhaupt noch mit der CPU? Ich glaub, das stell ich ein. Mit 5 Threads wirft der i7 angeblich gerade mal 10k PPD bei der aktuellen WU raus.


----------



## mallkuss (9. Februar 2014)

das ist aktuell echt anzuraten, mein Celeron ist nur zum Füttern der GTX da


----------



## Multithread (9. Februar 2014)

wolf7 schrieb:


> ist so. Alta laut dem FAH Client machen meine beiden Grakas zusammen 211k PPD. Wozu falte ich überhaupt noch mit der CPU? Ich glaub, das stell ich ein. Mit 5 Threads wirft der i7 angeblich gerade mal 10k PPD bei der aktuellen WU raus.


 ist so. meine beiden GPU's machen je etwa 120k ppd, die Cpu ist irgendwo unter 10k ppd.

aber es ist nun mal so das GPU's für solche aufgaben mehr als geeignet sind. Deshalb möchte ich aktuell auch OpenCL lernen


----------



## wolf7 (9. Februar 2014)

@Multithread: so lange du die 10 WUs brauchst, würde ich dir raten, falte auch mit der CPU. Kommen mehr WUs raus und es gibt durchaus einige wirklich keine cpu Projeket... Man braucht nur bisschen Glück. Ich werd die cpu auch weiter falten lassen, stört ja eig net und noch muss ich den Strom ja net bezahlen (ist im Mietpreis mit drin).


----------



## Multithread (9. Februar 2014)

wolf7 schrieb:


> @Multithread: so lange du die 10 WUs brauchst, würde ich dir raten, falte auch mit der CPU. Kommen mehr WUs raus und es gibt durchaus einige wirklich keine cpu Projeket... Man braucht nur bisschen Glück. Ich werd die cpu auch weiter falten lassen, stört ja eig net und noch muss ich den Strom ja net bezahlen (ist im Mietpreis mit drin).


Ich kriege keine CPU WU projekte unter 4 Stunden:\ trotz korrektem einfügen von Small. Das ist irgendwie, naja, heftig?
Meine GPU's brauchen ebenfalls nur 6 Stunden für Ihre Wu's.

Aber ich werds dennoch mal machen.


----------



## Amigafan (10. Februar 2014)

*@Multithread*

Wie gut, dass ich Dich "gezwungen"  habe, Deinen Log zu posten - sonst würdest Du auch weiterhin keinen QRB bekommen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Februar 2014)

Hab einen guten Wochenstart: Dadurch das sich der Verkäufer der Titan bei PayPal nicht gemeldet hat, bekommen ich ohne großes Drahrah mein Geld zurück.


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Februar 2014)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Hab einen guten Wochenstart: Dadurch das sich der Verkäufer der Titan bei PayPal nicht gemeldet hat, bekommen ich ohne großes Drahrah mein Geld zurück.



Na dann ist da wenigstens ein gutes Ende in Sicht


----------



## Multithread (10. Februar 2014)

Amigafan schrieb:


> *@Multithread*
> 
> Wie gut, dass ich Dich "gezwungen"  habe, Deinen Log zu posten - sonst würdest Du auch weiterhin keinen QRB bekommen.


 Darauf hättest du auch eher kommen können:\
Aber dennoch Danke

Diese scheiss Fehlermeldung geht mir aber aufn Sack: wieso wurde die nicht schon bei meinem allerersten versuch ausgegeben?


----------



## wolf7 (10. Februar 2014)

@multithread: lags denn am Leerzeichen? Ich mach trotz allem erst mal unter der Woche eine Faltpause, will meine Wakü vorerst nicht 5 Tage am Stück unbeobachtet laufen lassen...


----------



## Multithread (10. Februar 2014)

wolf7 schrieb:


> @multithread: lags denn am Leerzeichen? Ich mach trotz allem erst mal unter der Woche eine Faltpause, will meine Wakü vorerst nicht 5 Tage am Stück unbeobachtet laufen lassen...


Ja, es lag am verdammten Leerzeichen. Das man aber sowas nicht Prüft VOR dem abschicken und das die Fehlermeldung ganz leicht 'verschwinden' kann, DAS Stört mich.
Es hätte ja schon gereicht wenn der String auf Client ebene auf ungültige Zeichen hin überprüft worden wäre...

Ich entwickle selber. Diese Leerzeichen am ende, sowas kann beim Kopieren vorkommen und hätte beim Testen eigentlich auffallen müssen

Traust deiner Wakü wohl nicht
Ich habe auf Arbeit die erste wakü und werde zu hause wohl uach bald auf Wakü umsteigen, spätestens mit der nächsten GPU gen. 
Zum glück hat es noch einige Zeit, ich bin noch nicht sicher was ich alles Kühlen möchte.


----------



## Uwe64LE (11. Februar 2014)

Multithread schrieb:


> Darauf hättest du auch eher kommen können:\
> Aber dennoch Danke
> 
> Diese scheiss Fehlermeldung geht mir aber aufn Sack: wieso wurde die nicht schon bei meinem allerersten versuch ausgegeben?



Naja, der Hinweis, mal einen screenshot oder das log zu posten, kam ja nun schon mehrmals.
Du hast aber von vornherein alles andere als die nötigen 10 WU ausgeschlossen.

Schade um die vertane Zeit und den vergeudeten Strom ...


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Februar 2014)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Schade um die vertane Zeit und den vergeudeten Strom ...



Da muss ich widersprechen
 Natürlich, es ist ärgerlich wenn man Punkte "verschenkt"
 Aber die WU (und somit das erbrachte Resultat) zählt natürlich genauso für die Wissenschaft; auch ohne den Bonus


----------



## Uwe64LE (11. Februar 2014)

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass es Leute gibt, die nach der 50. WU ohne Bonus die Lust auf´s Falten verlieren 

Kann natürlich nur für mich selbst sprechen, aber ich würde mich extrem ärgern, wenn ich wegen eines zu viel kopierten Leerzeichens
so viele Punkte verloren hätte. Und wenn man den Thread verfolgt, scheine ich da nicht der Einzige zu sein ... (der sich wegen verlorener Punkte ärgert).

Für die Wissenschaft ist es wohl egal, aber irgendwie geht´s ja immer auch ein klein wenig um´s Ranking, nicht?

Im Übrigen liegt ja wohl außer dem passkey auch noch einiges anderes im Argen, wenn man sich mal die Anzahl der
verlorenen WU von Multithread ansieht. Und spätestens an der Stelle hat wohl auch die Wissenschaft gelitten ...


----------



## Amigafan (12. Februar 2014)

*Zur Info für Alle:*

Es gibt neue GPU-WU´s (9401), welche man erhält, wenn man *client-type=advanced* setzt.

Aber:
Es laufen nicht alle WU´s gleich schnell (Differenzen von einigen K PPD) und - wer Client V7.3.6 benutzt - bekommt den Download für die neue WU bereits bei 99% Fertigstellung der vorhergehenden WU 9401.
Dabei handelt es sich um eine "*Falschbehandlung*" des Flags: *next-unit-percentage=100* durch die Version 7.3.6 (siehe auch CPU-WU`s).

Außerdem - diese WU´s sind relativ groß bzw. brauchen relativ lange zur Fertigstellung - meine GTX670 benötigt etwa 16 Stunden (bei ~ 52K Punkten) - meine HD7870@1200MHZ ist sogar noch etwas schneller (mit Catalyst 14.1Beta).


----------



## mallkuss (12. Februar 2014)

Amigafan schrieb:


> *next-unit-percentage=100*


 das flag hab ich gleich mal gesetzt, bei mir dauert es 10 mins vom runterladen bis es neu los geht vielleicht bringt es ja was? danke schonmal!


----------



## Bumblebee (12. Februar 2014)

Amigafan schrieb:


> *Zur Info für Alle:*
> 
> Es gibt neue GPU-WU´s (9401) ......



Um die Info noch zu ergänzen
Diese WU ist eine der ersten die sich ganz direkt mit der Entstehung von Krebs befasst
Ja, sie ist gross (lange Laufzeit) aber enorm wichtig


----------



## mallkuss (12. Februar 2014)

ui, gerade so eine bekommen! 9401 mit 3,67 MB...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Februar 2014)

Dann ich hoffe ich mal das ich beim Testen meiner neuer Asus ROG GTX 780 Poseidon nächste Woche keine bekommen > so einen langen Falttest will ich eigentlich nicht machen. 

Ja, ist keine MSI GTX 780Ti Gaming geworden > ist momentan wieder vergriffen und keiner meiner Hardware-Dealer gibt einen Grund zur Hoffnung das sich das alzubald wieder ändern könnte.


----------



## Amigafan (12. Februar 2014)

Ich hoffe, bald nach Eintreffen bei Dir auch Infos zu Verbrauch, PPD und Lautstärke (unter Luftkühlung) zu lesen . . . 


BTW:
Der neue OpenCL-Treiber des Catalyst 14.1Beta 1.6 beschleunigt auch ältere AMD-GPU´s - etwa 5% bei meiner HD5870.
Allerdings ist bis jetzt nur eine WU (intern) gefaltet worden, die 8900 und 9401 stehen noch aus.


----------



## mallkuss (12. Februar 2014)

hmmm, mein Falter lief jetzt einige Tage problemlos und hat sich heute die erste 9401 gezogen... gerade bei 50% mal eben so nen reboot gemachjt  komisch....


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Februar 2014)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, bald nach Eintreffen bei Dir auch Infos zu Verbrauch, PPD und Lautstärke (unter Luftkühlung) zu lesen . . .


Wieso unter Luft?

Gemäß Testbericht von Hardwareluxx gehört selbst unter reiner Luftkühlung zu den Leiseren.

Mal abgesehen davon, um sie nur als reine Lukü-Karte zu betreiben wäre sie mir definitiv zu teuer.

Ich wollte sie eigentlich schon im Direktgang an die bestehende Wakü anschließen.

Ps.: Ich weiß, reiner Wakü-Betrieb geht nicht.


----------



## mallkuss (12. Februar 2014)

doofe Frage: was macht man mit einem i7-2820QM mit unbekanntem Zustand? An die Wand hängen?


----------



## acer86 (12. Februar 2014)

mallkuss schrieb:


> doofe Frage: was macht man mit einem i7-2820QM mit unbekanntem Zustand? An die Wand hängen?


 
Bei Ebay Verkaufen, oder ein Schlüsselanhänger daraus machen


----------



## DjangOC (13. Februar 2014)

Sagt mal, wieso unterstützt ihr als deutsche Burger F@H und nicht POEM@H, das wäre doch deutlich Umwelt freundlicher, sowie aus ethischen Gründen eher vertrettbar.
Aber naja, jedem das seine.

Edit: So wäre es für mich als patriotischer schweizer Bürger eher vertrettbatlr ein Land - in dem Falle Deutschland - zu unterstützen welches mein Nachbarland ist und sehr ähnlich in der Kultur ist, anstatt son paar Amis die zum Dank ne Runde NSAlen.


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Februar 2014)

DjangOC schrieb:


> Sagt mal, wieso unterstützt ihr als deutsche Bürger F@H und nicht POEM@H, das wäre doch deutlich umweltfreundlicher, sowie aus ethischen Gründen eher vertretbar.
> Aber naja, jedem das seine.
> 
> Edit: So wäre es für mich als patriotischer schweizer Bürger eher vertretbar ein Land - in dem Falle Deutschland - zu unterstützen welches mein Nachbarland ist und sehr ähnlich in der Kultur ist, anstatt son paar Amis die zum Dank ne Runde NSAlen.



Hallo DjangOC.
Ich will  das mal so gut wie möglich beantworten.
Da ich selber Schweizer bin macht das sogar doppelt Sinn .

Dass wir hier F@H unterstützen ist "organisch gewachsen"; ein paar haben angefangen (und sich "willkürlich" für Stanford entschieden)
Wer dann dazu gekommen ist (primär ins PCGHx-Forum) hat sich natürlich angeschlossen. 
Das zur Historie.

Was an POEM@home umweltfreundlicher und ethisch vertretbarer sein soll kann ich nun nicht wirklich nachvollziehen.
Fakt ist aber, dass sich Krebs, Alzheimer und so weiter nicht an Landesgrenzen halten und somit jede Anstrengung zu einem besseren Verständnis lobenswert ist.
Darum scheint es mir nicht prioritär zu sein welches "System" man nun einsetzt - Hauptsache man tut etwas.

Wenn du nun eher zu POEM neigst ist das ja auch ok - wie du schreibst "jedem das seine".
Und ich kann dir versichern die Uni von Stanford hat weit wichtigeres zu tun als zu "NSAlen".

Bleib du also bei POEM (wo du hoffentlich bist) und leiste dort weiter gute Arbeit.
Wir tun das unsere und am Schluss gewinnen alle.


----------



## acer86 (13. Februar 2014)

DjangOC schrieb:


> Sagt mal, wieso unterstützt ihr als deutsche Burger F@H und nicht POEM@H, das wäre doch deutlich Umwelt freundlicher, sowie aus ethischen Gründen eher vertrettbar.
> Aber naja, jedem das seine.
> 
> Edit: So wäre es für mich als patriotischer schweizer Bürger eher vertrettbatlr ein Land - in dem Falle Deutschland - zu unterstützen welches mein Nachbarland ist und sehr ähnlich in der Kultur ist, anstatt son paar Amis die zum Dank ne Runde NSAlen.


 
Eigentlich antworte ich auf sowas nicht aber ich konnte es nicht lassen, Wir unterstützen mit unseren Rechner kein Land oder Nation oder Rasse, wir Stellen unsere Rechenleistung der Forschung zur Verfügung um die Geisel der Modernen Zivilisation, oder auch Unheilbare Krankheiten genannt, auszulöschen oder zumindest etwas dazu beizutragen die Forschung auf den Gebiet voran zu bringen, hier geht es nicht um irgend ein Rassen oder Ideologie konflickt thema, die Vorschung ist International und JEDER der etwas dazu beiträgt kann am ende davon Profitieren, den Krebs oder Alzheimer kennen keine Grenzen oder  Ideologie grenzen und genauso auch nicht die Forschung an solchen Geiseln der Menschheit wie es auch die Vergangenheit sehr gut bewiesen hat.


----------



## DjangOC (13. Februar 2014)

Danke fur eure Antworten, die wie ich sehe ned mal schnell beim Zimmerwechsel geschrieben wurden, sonder ausführlich mit sinnvollem Inhalt.
Also so gesehen habt ihr recht.
Nur leuchtet es *mir *nicht ein warum ich eine Uni in Amerika unterstützen soll, damit am Schluss deren Name in den Zeitschriften und so steht, und dieses Land dann gerühmt wird.
Aber wie ihr schon geschrieben habt, eigentlich ist der Fortschritt das wichtige.

Und ne, leider kann ich POEM *noch* nicht unterstützen, da mein Mobo am Arsch ist (RevoLution 85+ ist durchgebrannt und hats Classified SR 2 mitgerissen - ich hoffe den beiden X5660 ist nix passiert.)
Sobald ich aber mit meinem Projekt fertig bin werde ich anfangen zu (ich nenn es dennoch fälschlicherweise) falten.

MfG Django

Edit: Umweltfreundlicher mein ich, da die DatenPacks nicht so weit hätten, aber das ist glaubs ned so wie ich mir das gedacht habe.


----------



## wolf7 (13. Februar 2014)

DjangOC schrieb:


> Edit: Umweltfreundlicher mein ich, da die DatenPacks nicht so weit hätten, aber das ist glaubs ned so wie ich mir das gedacht habe.


 
weißt, was das beste ist? Du kannst prinzipiell nen Datenpaket wenns dumm kommt von Deutschland über die USA in die Schweiz schicken usw. (oder es kann sogar ein Paket von zwei Servern innerhalb eines Landes über die USA ablaufen) Da hast du keinen großartigen Einfluss drauf. Das ist das denkbar schlechteste Argument, da der weg eines Datenpaketes im Internet nur äußerst begrenzt beeinflussbar ist.


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Februar 2014)

DjangOC schrieb:


> Und ne, leider kann ich POEM *noch* nicht unterstützen, da mein Mobo am Arsch ist (RevoLution 85+ ist durchgebrannt und hats Classified SR 2 mitgerissen - ich hoffe den beiden X5660 ist nix passiert.)



Nun, ich drücke dir natürlich sämtliche verfügbaren Daumen dass deinem MoBo nix passiert ist
 Habe ja selber ein SR2 am Start (mit 2 Intel Xeon X5675 ES @ 3,340GHz) und das Teil rockt


----------



## Lubi7 (13. Februar 2014)

Hi Leute, habe hier in Österreich im Radio insteressantes über Falten an Smartphones gehört, hier (auf play derücken) dauert nur 5 min oe1.ORF.at Wissen
oder hier zum nachlesen, ist in kooperation mit Samsung Im Schlaf gemeinsam Gutes tun: Samsung Power Sleep unterstützt Forschungsprojekt der Universität Wien SAMSUNG

Die App wird man ab deb 15.2 herunterladen können. Die app rechnet nur wenn das Handy 100prozent Aufgeladen ist und an Stecker hängt, also meistens Nachts.

Was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## DjangOC (13. Februar 2014)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Nun, ich drücke dir natürlich sämtliche verfügbaren Daumen dass deinem MoBo nix passiert ist
> Habe ja selber ein SR2 am Start (mit 2 Intel Xeon X5675 ES @ 3,340GHz) und das Teil rockt


 
Das ist leider am Arsch, EC14- EC17 sind durchgeschmort.  
Bin grad am suchen wo man den Support mit EVGA auf Deutsch abwickeln kann.


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Februar 2014)

DjangOC schrieb:


> Das ist leider am Arsch, EC14- EC17 sind durchgeschmort.
> Bin grad am suchen wo man den Support mit EVGA auf Deutsch abwickeln kann.



Schei... benkleister 

 Frag mal Dominik Ungermann
Support Manager
dungermann@evga.com


----------



## DjangOC (14. Februar 2014)

Tja das was mich am meidten aufrhegt ist das ich nun wieder 3 Wochrn warten kann, und dann muss ich die Aufnahmeprüfung für das Gymnasium absolvieren. :S


----------



## Wambofisch (14. Februar 2014)

Ich hab mal eine Frage, mein Vater hat für die Zukunft sich für seine Firma einen etwas größeren Server gekauft, der liegt aufgrund momentan mangelnder Benutzer/Aufgaben bei gerade mal 5-10% Auslastung, könnte man den evtl zum Falten nutzen? 
OS ist Linux Paar Daten die ich ausem Kopf weis: 2x Xeon 5063 mit 32GB RAM und das 8 mal. 

Lohnt das?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Februar 2014)

Ansich machbar mit 8 einzelnen Clienten.

Die Frage ist wohl eher ob deinem Vater der zusätzliche Stromverbrauch und die erhöhte Belastung durchs falten egal ist.


----------



## Wambofisch (14. Februar 2014)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ansich machbar mit 8 einzelnen Clienten.
> 
> Die Frage ist wohl eher ob deinem Vater der zusätzliche Stromverbrauch und die erhöhte Belastung durchs falten egal ist.


 
Zumindest für 2-3 Tage die Woche könnte ich ihn überreden, mal schauen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Februar 2014)

Das PPD/W-Verhältnis wird nicht berauschend sein > ob es sich lohnt zu falten ist meiner Meinung nach davon abhänig um wieviel der Stromverbauch durch das Falten steigt da das System so oder so läuft.


----------



## Wambofisch (14. Februar 2014)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Das PPD/W-Verhältnis wird nicht berauschend sein > ob es sich lohnt zu falten ist meiner Meinung nach davon abhänig um wieviel der Stromverbauch durch das Falten steigt da das System so oder so läuft.



Grundsätzlich lohnt sich falten immer, jedoch ist muss man mit sich (in meinem Fall mit meinem Dad) vereinbaren wieviel es einem wert ist.
Ich seh ihn heut Abend und werd mal dezent nachhaken, evtl bin ich heut mit Glück gesegnet 
Ansonsten wird mein REchner alleine falten.


----------



## mallkuss (14. Februar 2014)

Ich werd hier echt noch zum Hirsch: letztes We bis nachts um 1 an meinem Falter rumlaboriert... verschiedene Ubuntu Varianten und verschiedene Treiberversionen drauf gemacht, sogar mal Linux Mint probiert.... irgendwie bekomme ich das nicht stabil, nach 1 bis 2 tagen hab ich nen reboot etc.  heute wollt ich sshd und teamviewer drauf machen, beides ging wegen Abhängigkeiten nicht 
Jetzt hat mich linux genervt und ich hab gerade win7 drauf gemacht, und prompt zieht sich der Depp wieder ne core15... mal eben ein fünftel der Punkte...  Ihr sagt ihr bekommt unter Win7 durchaus auch core17 units?  ich werd es jetzt mal ein paar tage probieren... mal sehen was es für ein Verhältnis 15/17 gibt.

@wambo: ist das dieser alter Xeon: ARK | Intel® Xeon® Processor 5063 (4M Cache, 3.20 GHz, 1066 MHz FSB)
wenn ja war es ein echt schlechter Fang, die Dinger sind sowas von lahm... habe ich in der Arbeit auch einige.... da ist ein aktueller i7 Welten schneller... und die Dinger können nichtmal runtertakten im idel, oder?
oder lieg ich ganz falsch?!

Tante Edith sagt: reboot gerade unter Windows... evtl. das Netzteil?!


----------



## Amigafan (15. Februar 2014)

*@mallkuss*

Du benutzt schlicht den falschen Treiber - ich denke für Deine GTX680!
Nimm  eine ältere Version (ich nutze unter Ubuntu noch 310.22 für meine GTX670) und unter  Windows  314.xx - damit hast Du keine Probleme der neueren Versionen  (36-Stunden-Reboot oder halbierte PPD bei Treibern der 33X).


Edit:

Noch einmal ein kleines Update zu meiner R9 290X:

Derzeit faltet diese eine 9401 (1155,0,0) - und wenn ich annähernd die Punkte erhalte, die mir derzeit vom Clienten angezeigt werden, so liegt die PPD bei etwa 200K - bei gegenüber einer internen WU (auch etwa 200K) bzw. einer 8900 (etwa 170K) verringertem Verbrauch von ~10W.
Damit sinkt der GPU-Verbrauch auf weniger als 190W (bei leicht gesteigertem GPU-Takt auf 1051MHz) - beim Gesamtsystem pendelt der Verbrauch zwischen 270 und 285W - ganz selten mal 290W!
Und - die Temperatur ist um 2° geringer (derzeit ~ 68°C bei 57% Lüftergeschwindigkeit) als bei einer internen WU oder einer 8900.


----------



## Wambofisch (15. Februar 2014)

@mallkus: ja ist dieser verlinkte, die Teile wurde alle aus einem Insolvenzverkauf einer IT Firma sehr billig erstanden und besser als nichts


----------



## mallkuss (15. Februar 2014)

@amigafan: hab verschiedene treiber probiert auch nen 304... probier jetzt mal Windows für ein paar Tage. .. echt bitter: 20k statt 100k... 
Vielleicht versuch ich mal genau deine Kombi noch..


----------



## Abductee (15. Februar 2014)

Nach ein paar Wochen mein erstes Zwischenfazit zu den Faltqualitäten von der neuen Atom-Generation.
Mit normalen SMP-Falten liegt der Kleine von der Effizienz in unserem Ranking auf Platz 6 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mallkuss (15. Februar 2014)

Cool ich freu mich schon drauf! Nur die Lieferzeiten....


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Februar 2014)

Hat jemand von euch schon mal kurz nach Ablauf der Garantie Erfahrung mit Sony gemacht?

 Wenn ja, bitte hier melden > http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...-ist-sony-2-5-wochen-nach-garantieablauf.html


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Februar 2014)

Hab heute meine Poseidon abholen können > werde sie im Verlauf des Abends einbauen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Februar 2014)

Der Rechner läuft seit 1,5h wieder, aber das war ne echte Zangengeburt:

Ich hatte vor 3 Jahren meinem Mainboard einen Fullcover-Kühler verpasst, aber leider wurde der unter Anschluss schlecht positioniert > dieser Anschluss verhindert nun das ich die Poseidon im oberen PCI-E Slot montieren konnte. 

Notgedrungen hab ich sie nun im Unteren montiert, ist aber alles andere als optimal. 
Im oberen Anschluss hätte sie schön von einem der seitlichen Lüfter frische Kühlluft bekommen > dadurch das sie nun im unteren Slot steckt musste der besagte Lüfter entfernt werden weil dieser den Wasseranschlüssen der Poseidon in den Weg kam und jetzt hat sie gerade mal 2cm Luft zum Gehäuseboden.
Auch wen ich die Karte nicht in den Wakü-Kreislauf eingebunden hätte, hätte ich diesen Lüfter entfernen müssen. 


Nachtrag:
Ich wollte noch wissen wie gut die Kühlung der Poseidon da unten im Gehäuse funktioniert > Falten 

 Da ich von den beiden 460er noch nicht den "client-type=advanced" drin hatte, hat sie sich ne P7660 geholt.

 Die ersten 15% hab ich mit offenem Gehäuse gefaltet: Temperatur 51°C 
 Von den 15% bis zu den aktuell 40% mit geschlossenem Gehäuse wurde der Chip gerade mal 1° wärmer (52°C)

 An der Taktschraube hab ich noch gar nicht gedreht, sprich sie faltet mit dem Gaming-Werksprofil mit 1123MHz ist damit bei der P7660 auf 36'811PPD gekommen > keine Ahnung wo das einzuordnen ist. 

 Hoffe mal, sie holt sich Morgen Abend dann ne grosse WU.

 Verbrauchsmessung mach ich Heute Abend.


 Achja, damit das gleich klar ist:
 Gross falten werde ich damit nicht (hi und da eine zwischendurch), da mir eigentlich schon die 350W vom Faltserver reichen, aber ich lasse noch offen ob ich ab nächstes Jahr damit 24/7 falte > ist abhängig davon ob die BigWU's wirklich eingestellt werden oder nicht.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Februar 2014)

Die Poseidon verbraucht beim Falten ~180W mehr als in Idle (125W zu 305W).

 Lautstärkenmässig ist sie echt der Hammer > selbst beim Falten (Lüfter drehen mit 38% auf ~1150U/min) hör ich sie nicht aus dem System heraus. 


 Noch was zu Asus allgemein:
 Die haben echt ne Vogel beim Registrieren der Hardware > ich wollte die Poseidon registrieren aber diese blöde Registrierungsprogramm muss natürlich merken das sie in einem Asus Crosshair IV steckt.
 Jetzt wohlen die natürlich wissen wan das Board gekauft wurde (das kleinste Problem) und vor allem wollen sie die Seriennummer wissen > ratet mal wo die ist > hinter der Poseidon. 

 Vor allem was ich echt nicht verstehe: Das Mainboard hat eh keine Garantie mehr (war schon durch den Wakü-Umbau flöten) > ich hab keine Möglichkeit die Registrierung des Boards zu umgehen, sprich Poseidon alleine geht nicht.


----------



## acer86 (19. Februar 2014)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> .
> 
> ich hab keine Möglichkeit die Registrierung des Boards zu umgehen, sprich Poseidon alleine geht nicht.


 
Kannst du sie in einen anderen Rechner stecken und dort Registrieren z.b dein server?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Februar 2014)

Hallo acer86

Geht auch nicht > im Server ist auch ein Asus Board drin. 
Einzige Ort wo es ginge, wäre mein ehemaliger ITX-Faltserver mit dem Zotac-Board.
Dafür müsste ich die Wakü nochmals auseinandernehmen und die des ITX-Servers auch > Schläuche zu kurz um die GTS450 einfach daneben zu legen und das Mainboard müsste ich auch noch ausbauen da die Poseidon für das Gehäuse zu lang wäre.

Ich mach das Ganze nun anderst rum:
Sobald ich Zeit habe, muss ich mal im Estrich graben gehen > die Verpackung des Mainboards hab ich noch irgendwo und da müsste die Seriennummer drauf sein. 

Kaufdatum krieg ich auch raus, irgendwo in einem der Rechnungsordner ist die Rechnung.


Noch was Falttechnisches:
Eigentlich wollte ich ja keine P9401, hab aber eine bekommen > 166kPPD


----------



## wolf7 (19. Februar 2014)

die Seriennummer des Mobos findest du auch auf der originalverpackung und vllt sogar im Bios aber da bin ich mir net 100% sicher. Das Asus Registrierprog nervt schon ein wenig, vor allem, da ich es in meinem PC iwi net mehr ausbekomme-.-. Hab sowohl mein Board als auch die Graka registriert, der scheiß kommt immer noch, egal was ich auswähle... Aber erklär mir mal, wozu ich bei ner Graka mit Wakü nen Lüfter drauf brauch? Wenn scho Wakü, dann doch gleich ne FullCover Variante ohne doofe Lüfter.

Im übrigen bin ich der Meinung, musst du für die Registrierung nicht den weg über das Programm gehen, über die Asus website sollte es genau so gut gehen. (https://account.asus.com/product_reg.aspx?lang=de-de&site=de)


----------



## mallkuss (19. Februar 2014)

kurzes Update: es sieht gut aus mit meinem Falter: seit knapp 3 Tagen läuft er jetzt durch ohne boot und ohne Hänger! 
Lösung: neues Netzteil  hab mein Enermax mal auf meinem Desktop-PC genommen und statt dem BeQuiet in den Falter gesteckt... gerade ein neues bestellt für den Falter.


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (19. Februar 2014)

will mir nen kleinen ernergie falter aufbauen mit nen bissle nen blick aufs leichte gaming für zwischen durch. hat schon irgendwer ne ahnung wie viel die nvidia 750 ti schafft oder schaffen könnte ? hänge zwischen ner ati 260x von Gigabyte und halt einer 750er ti 

rest des system ist nen I5 650 @3,5 ghz. 8 gb ram und nen 350 watt hec bronze netzteil mit einem 6 pin für grakas.


----------



## mattinator (19. Februar 2014)

wolf7 schrieb:


> die Seriennummer des Mobos findest du auch auf der originalverpackung und vllt sogar im Bios aber da bin ich mir net 100% sicher.


 Ersteres ist korrekt. Was manche Programme aus den (ASUS-)Mainboards auslesen, hat nichts mit der Seriennummer von ASUS zu tun. Hatte mich mal recht intensiv mit dem Thema beschäftigt. Viele Lieferanten schreiben sie auch auf den Lieferschein.

EDIT: Sieht jemand eine Chance, mit dem letzten NvidiaTreiber die 600-er Keppler mit "normaler" Geschwindigkeit falten zu lassen: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Nvidi...s-OpenCL-Performance-Luxmark-Maxwell-1109949/. Vllt. versuche ich am Wochenende mal eine Installation mit vorheriger kompletter Deinstallation, mein erster Versuch mit dem 334.67-er Beta hatte nichts (Positives) gebracht.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Februar 2014)

wolf7 schrieb:


> Aber erklär mir mal, wozu ich bei ner Graka mit Wakü nen Lüfter drauf brauch? Wenn scho Wakü, dann doch gleich ne FullCover Variante ohne doofe Lüfter.


Das hat mehrere Gründe wieso ich mich für die Poseidon entschieden habe:


Wenn ich ne Karte auf Wakü umrüste bin ich an EVGA gebunden wenn ich dabei nicht die Garantie zerstören will > Garantie ist für mich in dieser Preisklasse ein Muss.
Wenn ich ne EVGA nehme, habe ich 2 Jahre Garantie > die Poseidon hat 3 Jahre.
Wenn ich ne EVGA nehme, die ohne manuelles OC auf die gleichen Taktraten kommt, kommt dabei die "EVGA GTX-780 SC ACX" heraus: Beim Händler meines Vertrauens ist die EVGA 23Euro günstiger als die Poseidon. Der günstigste Fullcover-Kühler ist der "Alphacool NexXxoS NVXP Nvidia GTX780/Titan" (65Euro) der mit Backplate (18Euro > die Poseidon hat ne Backplate) 83Euro kostet (zuzüglich Versand) > unterm Strich also käme mich die EVGA 60Euro teurer.
Bei der EVGA hab ich selber die Arbeit für den Umbau auf Wakü (sofern ich dafür nicht noch extra zahlen will) und falls doch mal ein Garantiefall eintreten würde (was wir ja nicht hoffen), müsste ich die Karte wieder zurückbauen.
Rein vom Kühlkonzept her entspricht die Poseidon unter Wasser einem Customdesign das die GPU von einem GPU-Only-Wakü-Kühler und die RAM's/Spawas von einem Lüfter gekühlt wird.

Sicher, ein Fullcover-Kühler wäre effektiver als dieser Hybrid-Kühler, aber mal ehrlich > spielt das bei der heutigen GPU-Generation noch ne grosse Rolle ob der Chip unter Vollast nun 53°C oder 45°C (Quelle) hat? 


Ich weiss ja nicht wie du das siehst, aber ich finde 60Euro für 8° im temperaturunkritischem Bereich etwas viel > ok, ich muss dafür an meiner Poseidon von Zeit zu Zeit mal die Lüfter reinigen und im hohen OC-Bereich hat der Fullcover-Kühler mehr Leistungsreserven. 
Dafür muss ich nur die beiden Wasseranschlüsse entfernen wenn ich den reinen Luftbetrieb mal benötigen sollte.


So bin ich zum Schluss gekommen das die Poseidon für mich das bessere Gesamtpaket hat. 



Nachtrag:
Hab die Rechnung vom Mainboard gefunden > am 21.9.2010 bei Digitec gekauft (leider keine Seriennummer)


Eigentlich wollte ich ja heute noch die Spieleleistung der Poseidon testen, aber wen ich das tue wird die P9401 bis ich wieder zur Arbeit muss nicht fertig > verschieb ich das halt auf später, aber die "client-type=advanced"-Flag werde ich wieder rausnehmen da ich keinen Bock drauf habe ständig so grosse WU's zu bekommen. 


@wolf7: Danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## Amigafan (20. Februar 2014)

*@A.Meier-PS3*

Kannst Du bitte mal die kompletten WU-Daten (Run , Clone , Gen ) posten?

Der Grund: 
WU9401 hat die "Angewohnheit", recht stark in den PPD zu schwanken - bei meiner R9 290X zwischen etwa 160K bis hin zu über 200K bei einer "schnellen" WU.
Der Unterschied:
In den höheren "Runs" (ab etwa 300 lt. Aussage des Programmierers) ist mehr Wasser - daher werden diese schneller berechnet, was sich in der Höhe der PPD deutlich bemerkbar macht.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Februar 2014)

@Amigafan: 
 P9401 (Run 942, Clone 0, Gen 9)


----------



## Amigafan (20. Februar 2014)

*@A.Meier-PS3*

Danke - und wie ich mir bereits gedacht hatte - eine der "schnelleren" Sorte (Run942).

Damit dürften die 166K ohne manurelles Übertakten die "Leistungsspitze" für Deine 780 darstellen . . .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Februar 2014)

@Amigafan:

 Für ne No-Ti sicher nicht schlecht, aber ich hab sie ja auch in erster Linie nicht als Faltkarte gekauft (da wäre ne 290X günstiger und schneller gewesen) sondern als Gaming-Karte.


----------



## Amigafan (20. Februar 2014)

*@A.Meier-PS3*

Auf AnandTech findest Du die Daten für eine GTX780, getestet mit verschiedenen Benchmarks (auch FAHBench 1.2!) und neueren Spielen.
Dabei besteht auch die Möglichkeit, verschiedene GPU´s zu vergleichen.

*Mein Tipp für Alle*:
Wer sich eine neue Grafikkarte zulegen möchte, dem empfehle ich als schnelle Leistungsübersicht diese Seite:

AnandTech | Bench - GPU14


Sie enthält bereits auch die Daten der ersten Maxwell-GPU´s 750 bzw. 750Ti.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Februar 2014)

@Amigafan:

Nur zur Sicherheit das du mich auch richtig verstanden hast:
1. Wenn ich ne reine Faltkarte will, kauf ich eine von AMD.
2. Wenn ich eine Karte will mit der ich unter anderem auch spiele, kauf ich eine von Nvidia.

Ist meine persönliche Meinung, kann aber jeder so handhaben wie er will.


----------



## Multithread (20. Februar 2014)

Ich glaube eher das die 750Ti als Faltkarte für Single Precision ziemlich gut geeignet ist (wegen PPD/Watt)


----------



## Amigafan (20. Februar 2014)

*@A.Meier-PS3*

Ich habe Dich schon richtig verstanden - Du aber leider meinen Hinweis nicht.
Diese Seite zeigt Benchmarks auch von den *neueren Spielen* - als Anhalt des zu erwartenden Ergebnisses für Dich . . .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Februar 2014)

@Amigafan:

Den Hinweis hab ich schon verstanden, darum sag ich es eben jetzt gerade heraus > ich will zum spielen keine AMD.

Mag ja sein das ne 290X einer 780 No-Ti überlegen ist, aber spielen beschränkt sich nun mal nicht nur auf reine fps-Werte. 

Nvidia bittet meiner Meinung nach nunmal das bessere Gesamtpaket, auch wenn sie ein ganzes Stück teurer sind.


----------



## mattinator (20. Februar 2014)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Wer sich eine neue Grafikkarte zulegen möchte, dem empfehle ich als schnelle Leistungsübersicht diese Seite:
> 
> AnandTech | Bench - GPU14


 Irgendwie habe ich den Eindruck, die GTX 660 Ti haben sie in den Benchmarks "gebannt". In der PCGH Print taucht sie auch nicht mehr in der Leistungsübersicht auf. Da man sie aus alten Tests ungefähr einordnen kann, ist das nicht weiter schlimm, aber schon auffällig.


----------



## wolf7 (20. Februar 2014)

so meine Wakü scheint stabil zu laufen und der PPD Ausstoß ist auch wirklich gut für ne 7870 und ne R9 280x + cpu, bin mir nur unsicher, ob ich net 6 Threads zum falten von meinem i7 4770 verwnden könnte. (aktuell verwende ich 5) Die Karten machen zusammen gerade laut FAH Client 232k PPD (zwei 8900er) und die cpu aktuell noch mal ~16k. obwohl der gpu Wert erscheint mir ziemlich unglaubwürdig hoch. Vor allem hat meine 7870er gerade sich ne 9401er gezogen, angebliche PPD 100k. Wers glaubt.


----------



## Amigafan (21. Februar 2014)

*@A.Meier-PS3*


Ich glaube wirklich, Du verstehst im Augenblick nur Bahnhof: 

1. Ich habe Dir keine AMD-Karte "schmackhaft" gemacht - ich unterhalte mich die ganze Zeit nur über Deine 780 Poseidon!
2. Wo, bitte schön, erwähne ich etwas davon, dass Du eine AMD-Karte zum Spielen nehmen sollst? 
3. Wo erwähne ich irgendeinen Vergleich zu einer R9 290X? 
Selbst der Link zu AnandTech enthält nur eine 780!

Du bist der Einzige, der permanent davon spricht . . .  



*@wolf7*

Warum willst Du das nicht glauben, dass eine 7870 100K PPD erfalten kann?
Mit dem Catalyst 14.1 Beta und einer schnellen 9401 durchaus möglich!


----------



## wolf7 (21. Februar 2014)

habs auch eben festgestellt. Vor kurzem hatten beide grakas ne 9401 sich gezogen. Die 7870 hat 97k PPD und die R9 280x 176k PPD... dagegen sind die 8900er WUs ja richtig mies.


----------



## mattinator (22. Februar 2014)

Hat schon jemand den 7.4.2-er Windows Client getestet (https://fah.stanford.edu/projects/FAHClient/wiki/BetaRelease) ? Gab ja Probleme mit den ersten 7.4.x-er, z.B. mit HFM.NET.

EDIT: Problem HFM.NET scheint immer noch da zu sein: https://foldingforum.org/search.php?keywords=hfm.net&t=25657&sf=msgonly. Möchte wegen dem Benchmark Viewer und der Statistik eigentlich auch nicht darauf verzichten.

EDIT 2:


mattinator schrieb:


> Sieht jemand eine Chance, mit dem letzten  NvidiaTreiber die 600-er Keppler mit "normaler" Geschwindigkeit falten  zu lassen:  Geforce vs. OpenCL-Performance: Luxmark springt pünktlich für Maxwell zurück auf alte Werte.  Vllt. versuche ich am Wochenende mal eine Installation mit vorheriger  kompletter Deinstallation, mein erster Versuch mit dem 334.67-er Beta  hatte nichts (Positives) gebracht.



Der 334.89 WHQL ist diesbezüglich auch "durchgefallen". Wird wohl dann erst wieder mit 'ner neuen Midrange Maxwell Karte besser, vllt. werde ich dann meine GTX 660 Ti in Rente schicken.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Februar 2014)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Ich habe Dir keine AMD-Karte "schmackhaft" gemacht


Kommt aber so rüber > lassen wir das Thema.


Edit:
Was ist eigentlich mit dem Forum los? 
Bis auf die "PCGH Extreme"-Abteilung hab ich kein Zugriff auf das Form.


----------



## Abductee (22. Februar 2014)

Der Hoster scheint massive Probleme zu haben.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/pcgh-webseite/320807-pcgh-de-info-ueber-downtime.html

PCGH scheint jetzt den gleichen Server zu haben wie Standford


----------



## Amigafan (22. Februar 2014)

wolf7 schrieb:


> ... dagegen sind die 8900er WUs ja richtig mies.



Im Vergleich zur Pre-Catalyst 14.1-Zeit gebe ich Dir recht - aber jetzt mit gut 80K PPD für eine 8900er WU kann man(n) wirklich nicht meckern. 
Vergleiche das mal mit einer (werksübertakteten) GTX670 - die macht auch nicht mehr PPD mit einer WU8900 und dürfte dabei etwas "stromhungriger" sein.

Bedenke außerdem:
Du hast beide Male eine "schnelle" WU9401 erwischt - eine "langsame" desselben Typs macht nicht mehr PPD als eine 8900. 


Edit:

*@mattinator*

Warum bleibst Du nicht mit der GTX660Ti beim Treiber 314.22? 
Für das fehlerfreie Falten ist kein neuerer Treiber für die 600er Serie notwendig (unter Ubunut läuft bei mir noch 310.xx! - fehlerfrei) - im Gegenteil.

Damit zeigt sich auch hier wieder (und von mir zum wiederholten   Male geschrieben): 

_*NEVER CHANGE A RUNNING SYSTEM*_


Wie heist es doch so treffend: 

Wem nicht zu raten, dem nicht zu helfen . . .


----------



## mattinator (22. Februar 2014)

Amigafan schrieb:


> *@mattinator*
> Warum bleibst Du nicht mit der GTX660Ti beim Treiber 314.22?
> Für das fehlerfreie Falten ist kein neuerer Treiber für die 600er Serie notwendig (unter Ubunut läuft bei mir noch 310.xx! - fehlerfrei) - im Gegenteil.
> Damit zeigt sich auch hier wieder (und von mir zum wiederholten   Male geschrieben):
> ...


Schreibt jemand, der gerade die Vorteile des Catalyst 14.1 gepriesen hat.
 Lass mal gut sein, der 327.23 WHQL tut es auch nicht schlechter. Kannst übrigens wieder runterkommen.
Es gibt auf dieser Welt auch Menschen, die sich nicht mit dem Erreichten zufriedengeben. Auch deshalb sind wir heute da, wo wir sind. Ob das gut oder schlecht ist, sei mal dahingestellt. Meines Wissens gehörst auch Du zu dieser Sorte, oder warst Du das nicht, der im Beta-Team faltet ?
Übringens nutze ich meinen Rechner nicht nur zum Falten und ein neuer Treiber kann für manches aktuelle Spiel auch von Vorteil oder sogar zwingend erforderlich sein. Btw. teste ich die neuen Treiber immer nur beim Start eines neuen Projektes, wodurch sich die "Verluste" für die Wissenschaft und mein Punkte-Konto in Grenzen halten.

EDIT: Übrigens gab es hier mal Zeiten, wo für den Falt-Test eines neuen Treibers extra ein Thread aufgemacht wurde. Ich wollte eigentlich nicht jammern, sondern nur die Falt-Gemeinde an meiner Erkenntnis teilhaben lassen.


----------



## wolf7 (22. Februar 2014)

mmh hatte nicht erwartet, dass auch nur eine gpu abstürzen kann. Meine R9 280x hat eben mal ihren Faltbetrieb eingestellt und die WU bei 14% nicht weiterbearbeitet, wohingegen meine andere Karte ganz normal weiter gefaltet hat. Bin mir nur net sicher, ob wieder der Grafikkartentreiber abgestürzt ist, weil ja eig beide den gleichen verwenden oder hat da jede ihre eigene Instanz? 

btw. die pcgh forum page is ja heute auch wieder ständig in der wartung. Vor allem nur die main foren page...


----------



## mattinator (22. Februar 2014)

wolf7 schrieb:


> Bin mir nur net sicher, ob wieder der Grafikkartentreiber abgestürzt ist, weil ja eig beide den gleichen verwenden oder hat da jede ihre eigene Instanz?


 Den Treiber-Reset solltest Du im Windows-System-Ereignisprotokoll finden. Und ja: ziemlich sicher sollte jede Karte eine eigene Instanz des Treibers nutzen. Schon aus dem Grund, dass Treiber auch heute i.d.R. noch interrupt-gesteuert arbeiten.


----------



## wolf7 (22. Februar 2014)

okay in der Zuverlässigkeitsanzeige hab ich gestern 23:09 nen Eintrag von wegen Grafikkartenhardware Fehler. Find ich fast gut, dass der net gleich beide Karten abgeräumt hat.


----------



## Amigafan (22. Februar 2014)

mattinator schrieb:


> Schreibt jemand, der gerade die Vorteile des Catalyst 14.1 gepriesen hat.
> . . .


 
Richtig - aber erst, nachdem ich über den Performance-Schub gelesen habe, habe ich diesen Beta-Treiber selber installiert - und dann berichtet.  
Denn:
Warum soll ich Zeit damit vergeuden, einen neuen Treiber zu testen, wenn sich bereits Andere darum kümmern und die Ergebnisse nach Verifizierung veröffentlicht werden?
Ich kann meine Zeit "intelligenter totschlagen"   (z. B. solche Antworten schreiben   )

Vorher hatte ich den Beta 13.8 drauf - der letzte Catalyst, der im Folding-Forum empfohlen wurde . . .  (älter, aber bis zum Catalyst 14.1 der Beste zum Falten!)

Und - glaube mir:
Wenn es etwas Neues über die nVidia-Treiber zu berichten gibt, werde ich es tun . . . 



*@wolf7*

Dürfte am OC liegen - machmal ist weniger eben mehr . . .


----------



## mattinator (22. Februar 2014)

Da fällt mir nichts mehr ein. Bewusst erstmal andere die "Arbeit" machen lassen und dann die Vorteile mit nutzen.


----------



## Amigafan (23. Februar 2014)

Das siehst Du in meinen Augen leider völlig falsch - warum sollte ich das Rad neu erfinden? - sprich:

Die Tests neuer Treiber wird sowieso durchgeführt von Personen, die es freiwillig machen - warum also noch weitere Ressourcen damit verschwenden, wenn es nicht notwendig ist?
Das Ergebnis wird genau dasselbe sein, wie das, welches von Anderen bereits "ermittelt" und verifiziert wurde! 

Arbeitsteilung ist immer der intelligentere Weg - aber ich werde Dich nicht davon abhalten, Deine eigenen Erfahrungen mit neuen Treibern zu machen - nur zu . . .


----------



## mattinator (23. Februar 2014)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Die Tests neuer Treiber wird sowieso durchgeführt von Personen, die es freiwillig machen - warum also noch weitere Ressourcen damit verschwenden, wenn es nicht notwendig ist?


 Hast Du denn 'nen Link zu den Folding-Tests der aktuellen Nvidia-Treiber ?

EDIT: Habe im Stanford-Folding-Forum selbst einen Thread gefunden: https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=80&t=25850&p=259465&hilit=334.89#p259465. Ist zwar nicht viel, aber auch schon mal die gleiche Aussage wie von mir.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. Februar 2014)

wolf7 schrieb:


> btw. die pcgh forum page is ja heute auch wieder ständig in der wartung. Vor allem nur die main foren page...


Lösch den Cache des Internetbrowser > dann geht es. 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/pcgh-webseite/320807-pcgh-de-info-ueber-downtime.html (Beitrag 20)


----------



## Amigafan (23. Februar 2014)

mattinator schrieb:


> . . .
> EDIT: Habe im Stanford-Folding-Forum selbst einen Thread gefunden: https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=80&t=25850&p=259465&hilit=334.89#p259465. Ist zwar nicht viel, aber auch schon mal die gleiche Aussage wie von mir.


 
Interessant für das Falten ist hierbei derzeitig alleine der Explicit-SP-Wert - dieser hat sich mehr als halbiert für Karten vom Schlage einer 600 bis 770.
Alle anderen Karten (780, 780Ti, Titan) profitieren vom neuen nVidia-Treiber 334.89WHQL.


----------



## acer86 (23. Februar 2014)

Kann ich Bestätigen hat meine MSi GTX 770 Gaming mit den alten Treiber noch 95000PPD bei einer 8900Wu geschafft sind es jetzt nur noch 38000PPD


----------



## Chicago (23. Februar 2014)

Bei meiner 560ti gab es mit dem 334.89 nen schub von ca. 18,2kPPD auf ca. 21.3kPPD bei den 8900Wu´s. Andere hatte ich noch nicht bekommen, seid ich den Treiber drauf habe!


----------



## Amigafan (24. Februar 2014)

Chicago schrieb:


> Bei  meiner 560ti gab es mit dem 334.89 nen schub von ca. 18,2kPPD auf ca.  21.3kPPD bei den 8900Wu´s. Andere hatte ich noch nicht bekommen, seid  ich den Treiber drauf habe!



Welche Treiber-Version hast Du vor dem Update benutzt?
Kannst Du bitte weitere Ergebnisse posten, ob sich Deine Feststellung bestätigt?
Poste bitte die genaue WU-Bezeichnung - z. B. 8900 (2,3,7).

Danke schon mal im Voraus


----------



## Chicago (24. Februar 2014)

Hatte vorher den 332.21,

letzte WU 8900 (0, 7, 296), aktuelle WU 8900 (363, 0, 278).
Hatte da vor noch eine andere, habe die aber nicht aufgeschrieben. War aber auch eine 8900.

Werde noch nen bisschen sammeln und mich dann nochmal melden.


----------



## mattinator (24. Februar 2014)

@*Chicago*
Versuch mal den 327.23, bringt wahrscheinlich noch mal mehr. Aber sicherheitshalber und zwecks Effizienz besser nach Ende des aktuellen Projektes.


----------



## Chicago (24. Februar 2014)

Werd ich mal testen, danke.


----------



## Amigafan (24. Februar 2014)

*@wolf7*

Bei mir läuft gerade eine "schnelle" 9401 (1241,0,2) mit einer TPF von ~ 7:48min  auf meiner HD7870@1200MHz.
Wenn es punktemäßig dabei bleibt, liefert mir diese WU etwa 57K Punkte - das sind fast 103K PPD.
(Ein paar Punkte bleiben noch "auf der Strecke" wegen des Downloads bei 99% der vorherigen WU und des längeren Uploads. )

Leider habe ich noch keine "Verbrauchswerte" beim Falten dieser GPU - muß wohl doch mal "umrüsten". . .


----------



## Uwe64LE (25. Februar 2014)

Bei mir ist mal wieder der Wurm drin. Bis vorgestern lief alles paletti und seit dem kaut die 7950 auf einer P9401 rum.
Die WU hängt sich immer mal auf und macht einfach nicht weiter- erst nach einem Neustart des PC.
Hab inzwischen auch den client schon geupdatet (von 7.3.6 auf 7.4.2 ), es hilft nichts- wie verhext.


Spoiler






> 00:39:24:WU00:FS00:0x17:*********************** Log Started 2014-02-24T00:39:24Z ***********************
> 00:39:24:WU00:FS00:0x17roject: 9401 (Run 367, Clone 0, Gen 24)
> 00:39:24:WU00:FS00:0x17:Unit: 0x0000001b6652edaf52eaedaae8da5a05
> 00:39:24:WU00:FS00:0x17:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
> ...






Hatte nach 10 Stunden Stillstand eigentlich mit dem exitus gerechnet, aber der client macht nach Neustart an
der selben Stelle eisern weiter.


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Februar 2014)

Also was sicher ist....

Es gibt mehrere "Gattungen" von P9401er 
Mir sind schon alle begegnet, die langsamen, die schnellen und diejenigen welche schlicht "faulty" sind.
Je nachdem - logisch - "macht" man weniger, mehr oder gar keine Punkte

BTW:
Die Installation vom neuen Treiber (334.89) auf eine GTX570 hat keine Veränderung(en) gebracht; eher sogar leichten Punkteschwund


----------



## Uwe64LE (25. Februar 2014)

Ordnen wir es mal in die Kategorie "langsam".
Nach 3 Tagen:


> 09:27:01:WU00:FS00:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
> 09:27:01:WU00:FS00:Final credit estimate, 26158.00 points
> 09:27:01:WU00:FS00:Cleaning up


gab es wenigstens noch ein paar Punkte.

Ich befürchte, meinen RAM hat es etwas mitgenommen. Hatte zwischendurch 2 bluescreens.
Muss mal memtest starten.


----------



## Amigafan (25. Februar 2014)

*@Bumblebee*

Kann ich so bestätigen.
Das Problem bei manchen 9401: Sie laufen wohl nicht fehlerfrei auf allen Systemen´s.
Ich  hatte schon mehrere WU´s, die mitten im Faltprozess abgebrochen wurden  (und von einem Weiteren ebenfalls mit Abbruch gemeldet wurden), aber bei  einem Dritten fehlerfrei berechnet wurden.  
Glücklicherweise  sind nur die ersten 300 Runs langsamer - die "schnellen" WU´s sogen  nämlich für extreme PPD (im Vergleich zu anderen WU´s)  


*@Uwe64LE*

Also doch kein Problem der Software bzw. des Projekts 9401.
Viel Erfolg bei der Fehlerbeseitigung.


----------



## Amigafan (25. Februar 2014)

*Info für Alle*

Wer bis jetzt Probleme mit der langen Faltdauer von CPU-WU´s auf "langsameren" Systemen hatte, für den gibt es jetzt eine Alternative:
Den Fah-NaCL = *Fah*-*Na*tive*Cl*ient.

*Besonderheiten*:
Er läuft einzig im Chrome-Browser ab Version31 und bietet derzeit nur CPU-WU´s, aber:
Selbst bei langsameren Systemen beträgt die Faltzeit *max. etwa 1 Stunde*!
Es werden spezielle WU´s verwendet, welche ebenfalls vom QRB profitieren - allerdings zeigt der NaCL keine PPD an.
Bis jetzt konnte ich keine "Finish"-Funktion finden - die Client müßte also bei Laufzeitende der WU manuell gestoppt werden.

Hier ein Bild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wer ihn testen möchte sollte beachten, dass der CPU-Slot im normalen Clienten gelöscht werden muß.




Weitere Infos und den Download findet Ihr hier: https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=25878


----------



## mattinator (25. Februar 2014)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Weitere Infos und den Download findet Ihr hier: https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=25878


 Sie schon ein wenig nach Werbe-Kampagne für den (Google) Chrome Browser aus:


> *Requirements*
> In order to use the Folding App, you need to cover these three basic requirements:
> 1) Use the *Chrome Browser* (Details)
> 2) Install the Folding App from the *Chrome Web Store* (Details)
> 3) Launch the Folding App and you are now folding!


----------



## wolf7 (25. Februar 2014)

kann ich bei dem denn auch die CPU Zahl limitieren? den könnt ich glatt mal wieder auf meinem Notebook ausprobieren. Bei nem 24h/7d PC wird der sich aber vermutlich net lohnen oder?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Februar 2014)

Der Fah-NaCL hört sich interessant an , für mich wäre aber erst ein Einsatz denkbar wenn er auch im Firefox läuft > hatte den Chrome-Browser schon auf zwei verschieden Systemen (XP+7) und nur Ärger damit.


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Februar 2014)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Das Problem bei manchen 9401: Sie laufen wohl nicht fehlerfrei auf allen Systemen´s.
> Ich hatte schon mehrere WU´s, die mitten im Faltprozess abgebrochen wurden (und von einem Weiteren ebenfalls mit Abbruch gemeldet wurden)



Dem muss ich leider zustimmen 

 Ungefähr ein Drittel aller 9401er enden mit

*Max number of retries reached. Aborting.*

 nach einigen
*Bad State detected... attempting to resume from last good checkpoint*

 Sch...ade eigentlich


----------



## Special_Flo (25. Februar 2014)

Guten Abend,
Mal neh frage an die Linux user.
Wie kann ich die Fahclient einstellen damit ich in mit HFM auslesen kann ?
Ubuntu 13.04 64bit server edition --> nur Console per ssh.

mfg Flo


----------



## wolf7 (25. Februar 2014)

listet HFM eig auch die WUs auf, die nicht komplett abgeschlossen werden? dann hab ich bisher noch keine schlechte 9401er WU gehabt.


----------



## ProfBoom (25. Februar 2014)

Ich habe herausgefunden, wie man den FAH NaCl nach Abschluss der WU pausieren kann:

Refresh drücken (links von der Adressleiste).

Man wird dann gefragt, ob man die Seite wirklich aktualisieren möchte, was die Aktuelle WU abschließt und dann pausiert, so dass man den Browser schließen kann, ohne Daten zu verlieren.


----------



## Amigafan (27. Februar 2014)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Dem muss ich leider zustimmen
> 
> Ungefähr ein Drittel aller 9401er enden mit
> 
> ...



Mit diesem Fehler ist bei mir noch keine 9401 "ausgestiegen" - er läst auf zu hohes OC (für diese spezielle WU) schließen (empfindliche WU´s?).
Leider sind wohl nicht alle WU´s so OC-stabil . . .  


Bei mir waren die letzten "Ausstiege" bedingt durch eine fehlerhafte WU (definitiv defekt, Ausstieg beim Faltbeginn durch die GPU bei 0%) bzw. gekennzeichnet durch folgende Fehlermeldung:

*ERROR:exception: Error creating array interactingTiles: clCreateBuffer (-61)*
13:25:43:WU02:FS02:0x17:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
13:25:43:WU02:FS02:0x17:Saving result file log.txt
13:25:43:WU02:FS02:0x17:Folding@home Core Shutdown: BAD_WORK_UNIT
13:25:44:WARNING:WU02:FS02:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)

Das führt zum sofortigen Abbruch der WU und dem Upload des bereits Berechneten.

Das "Erfreuliche" dabei:  
Man erhält zumindest anteilmäßig die Gutschrift der *Basis*punkte - bei 50% Berechnungvortschritt  zum Zeitpunkt des Abbruchs also 6500 Punkte . . . 



*@Special_Flo*

Wo befindet sich HFM?

Auf demselben (Linux)-System?
Auf einem System im selben Netzwerk?
Völlig getrennt voneinander (Fernzugriff?)?

Fakt ist:
Du must unter "Remote Access" die entsprechende "Zugriffsadresse" freigeben

Als Beispiel in meinem Netzwerk:

 <!-- Remote Command Server -->
 <command-allow-no-pass v='192.168.2.100-192.168.2.110  127.0.0.1'/>

Damit haben alle Clienten gegenseitigen Zugriff (ein Client kann alle anderen Clienten auf den 3 Rechnern im Netzwerk steuern)  und auch HFM ist fähig, alle Clienten "auszulesen".


Edit:
*@ProfBoom*

Dabei ist aber folgendes zu beachten:

1. Man darf diesen Refresh [COLOR=red][B]nicht[/B] ausführen, sondern das "Antwortfenster" offen lassen.
2. Nach Beendigung der WU [COLOR=blue][B]muß[/B] man den Refresh ablehnen.
[COLOR=red][B]Achtung:[/B] Erst jetzt wird die fertige WU zurückgeschickt (upload).
Außerdem sollte sofort "Stop folding" gedrückt werden, damit kein neuer Download erfolgt.
Der Client zeigt dann den Status: [B]PAUSED[/B]
Unter dem Fortschrittsbalken ist zu lesen:
[SIZE=3][COLOR=#444444][FONT=PT Sans][B]Folding finished, exit the browser or close this page to shutdown Folding@home or press the start button to resume folding.[/B][/FONT][/SIZE]

[COLOR=blue][B]Erst dann[/B] ist man auf der "sicheren Seite".

Man sollte nur an "entsprechender" Stelle nachlesen: **


Die einfachste (offizielle) Möglichkeit des Finish:

Man klickt während des Faltens auf das Tab-schließen-*X*

Es üffnet sich ein Fenster mit folgenden Wahlmöglichkeiten:
<*Diese Seite verlassen*>  und  <*Auf dieser Seite bleiben*>

Man wählt die rechte Option: <*Auf dieser Seite bleiben*>, es erscheint ein schmaler gelber Streifen am oberen Bildschirmrand mit der Inschrift:

*Finishing current work unit*

Dieser Streifen mit dem Hinweis verschwindet nach kurzer Zeit wieder!
Trotzdem wird die WU automatisch zu Ende berechnet und hochgeladen.

Im gelb hinterlegten Vortschrittsbalken steht: *PAUSED*
Darunter:

*Folding finished, exit the browser or close this page to shutdown Folding@home or press the start button to resume folding.  

*


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Februar 2014)

*... DAS TUT WEH ...*

Oh Mann ...

Schmerzen 1
Mein (SR2)Server hat eine 8105 bis 99.9% durchgefaltet und ist danach abgestürzt (am 25.2.)
Nach neustarten brauchte er gerade mal 6 Minuten um fertigzufalten 

Schmerzen 2
Es sind wieder massenweise 8018er unterwegs - an sich ja nicht *soooo* tragisch
Wer aber moderne N_VIDIAs am Start hat (6xx / 7xx) der lernt eine bittere Wahrheit
Die sind so unterirdisch schlecht im Punktegain dass einem das  kommt

Einmal mehr - wir müssen da durch; auch das Waspele - aber es tut weh


----------



## Special_Flo (28. Februar 2014)

@*Amigafan*

der "Server" hängt im selben Netzwerk wie der "Web-Server" mit HFM.
Ich bekomme FAH-Control nicht gestartet. K.A. was das ist ... V6 läuft wie neh 1.
mal schauen was 2 x e5345 bringen  
und ich habe nur die shell da.. daher 
mfg Flo


----------



## Abductee (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: ... DAS TUT WEH ...*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Mein (SR2)Server hat eine 8105 bis 99.9% durchgefaltet und ist danach abgestürzt (am 25.2.)


Spannungseinbruch im Stromnetz?
Hattest du da nicht öfters schon Probleme mit der Versorgung?


----------



## wolf7 (28. Februar 2014)

wenn man immer mal probleme mit der Spannungsversorgung hat, kann ne USV helfen, gerade bei kurzzeitigen Spannungseinbrüchen. Problem dürfte nur die Auslegung sein, der Server ja wohl doch einiges zieht nech


----------



## Amigafan (28. Februar 2014)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Oh Mann ...
> 
> Schmerzen 1
> Mein (SR2)Server hat eine 8105 bis 99.9% durchgefaltet und ist danach abgestürzt (am 25.2.)
> ...


 

Ich leide mit Dir . . .


----------



## wolf7 (28. Februar 2014)

ich hatte eben erst fast einen Herzinfarkt. Hatte doch meine eine Grafikkarte mit ner gpu only Kühlung ausgestattet. Sie war im oberen Slot und meine R9 280x mit Lukü im unteren. Eben bau ich die R9 aus, klebt da doch glatt einer der Ram Kühlerblöcke auf der Rückseite der Karte... (der war allerdings ursprünglich auf nem Spannungswandler der oberen Karte befestigt) aber er scheint sich im Fallen gekonnt um 180° gedreht zu haben. Das hätte auch nen dicken Kurzschluss geben können, genau deswegen bekommt die voll funktionierende R9 nun ne Backplate. Jemand ne Idee wie ich den Ram Kühler auf dem zugegebener Maßen kleineren Spawa sicher befestigen kann?


----------



## mattinator (1. März 2014)

Will auch mal wieder SMP-Folding im aktuellen VMware-Player mit Linux testen. Allerdings nicht mit dem Minimal-(Text-)Image von hier (Folding@Home - VMWare Player 3.0 and Folding Bigadv Support - LinuxForge.net), sondern mit dem 7.3-er Client unter einem grafischen Linux-Desktop. Welche Distro könnt Ihr empfehlen (ggf. auch für GPU-Folding) ? Wollte den aktuellen Ubuntu-Desktop nehmen (13.10), oder ist die 12.04 LTS besser ?


----------



## Amigafan (1. März 2014)

*@mattinator*

Besser kann man nicht sagen - ich denke, Ubuntu 13.10 enthält die neueren nVidia-Treiber (fürs GPU-Falten).
Solange Du keine 780, 780Ti oder Titan benutzt, empfehle ich Dir folgende Treiberversionen: 304.xx, 310.xx oder 314.xx.
Diese laufen mit den "älteren" GPU´s problemlos bei guten PPD.
Auch meine GTX670 faltet unter Ubuntu 13.04 mit Treiber 310.xx - das hat den riesigen Vorteil, dass ich nur Core17-WU´s bekomme (im Gegensatz zu nVidia-GPU´s unter Windows).


----------



## Abductee (1. März 2014)

Linux Mint Mate.

Bei Ubuntu ist es ohne die Kommandozeile nicht möglich manuell den Client zu starten oder den Worker zu löschen
Mint hat viele nützliche Erweiterung, Rechtsklick: öffnen als Admin.


----------



## mattinator (1. März 2014)

Danke, dann schau ich mal. Welche Basis hat Mint, Debian ? Der Test mit dem o.g. fertigen Image und dem 6.34-er Client läuft bzgl. PPD eigentlich ganz gut: a3-Projekt 8828 mit 7 Threads bringt knapp 28K PPD, wenn ich im Windows nichts mache. Allerdings entstehen (wahrscheinlich durch den Kernel-Mode der VM) im Windows ganz schöne Latenzen. Wahrscheinlich hat es dadurch heute Nacht einen Timeout im Geforce Treiber mit anschließendem Treiber-Reset auch ein 8900-er GPU-a7-Projekt "entschärft" (FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)). Zum Glück war es erst ca. 25% "alt", da halten sich die Verluste in Grenzen. Vermutlich ist es wohl besser, dann exclusiv zu folden und damit läuft ein natives Linux dann doch schneller und stabiler. Das ist jedoch mit der momentanen Nutzung meines Rechners noch nicht vereinbar. Werde aber trotzdem noch ein paar Tests machen, rein Interesse halber.


----------



## Abductee (1. März 2014)

Du kannst Mint in zwei Versionen haben, Ubuntu Basis mit ein paar Jahren Support oder Debian.
Download - Linux Mint
Download - Linux Mint

Mate ist resourcenschonende Gnome 2 Oberfläche und Cinnamon Gnome 3? mit Transparentseffekten und anderen optischen spielereien.
XFCE und KDE gibts auch noch.


----------



## mattinator (1. März 2014)

Danke, habe jetzt mal aus dem ersten Link die 64-er Mate- und KDE-Version geladen. Läuft der 7-er Folding-Client komplett mit grafischem Frontend unter beiden Desktops, ist resourcenseitig der Mate- dem KDE-Desktop vorzuziehen ?


----------



## Abductee (1. März 2014)

Von der Bedienbarkeit her würd ich Mate bevorzugen, KDE ist geschmacksache.
Grafisch läuft der super.

Screenshot von meinem Mikroserver mit Mint Mate:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (1. März 2014)

O.k., danke. Werde ich am Wochenende mal installieren. Das 8828-er Projekt hat er fix durchgerechnet, jetzt ist erstmal wieder nativ Windows dran.


----------



## Multithread (2. März 2014)

Ich habe ja seit Freitag ein neues System.

Und kaum habe ich den Client installiert, zieht er sich erstmal ne grosse WU (15h), noch bevor Ich das mit den Small WU's überhaupt einfügen konnte
ist ne 0xa3.
Da muss ich jetzt wohl durch.


----------



## mallkuss (2. März 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich gebs auf und schick meine GTX680 zum zweiten mal in die RMA, das Ding ist wirklich nicht stabil  wenn ich sie in meinen Desktop PC packe und ein Spiel starte bootet der Rechner neu, meine andere GTX680 funzt einwandfrei!
Danach will ich die GTX680 verkaufen, ist dann ja frisch aus der RMA und sicher OK, darum bin ich auf der Suche nach ner andere Karte. Mir gefällt die 7870 Ghz Edition bzw die 270X ganz gut, kann sollte aktuell ungefähr auf dem Niveau meiner 680 liegen ( ~ 85k PPD).  Habt ihr die unter Windows laufen? Würde die auch unter Linux gehen oder ist das NVidia only?

Habt ihr zufällig noch was ungenutztes rumliegen? 

danke und ciao,
mallkuss


----------



## Amigafan (2. März 2014)

*@mallkuss*

Die 7870 GE bzw. die R9 270X dürfte zwischen 69 (langsame  WU9401) und etwa 100K PPD (je nach OC) liegen (schnelle 9401) - allerdings dürfte der Stromverbrauch gegenüber der GTX680 deutlich zurückgehen.
Derzeit laufen aber AMD-GPU´s ausschließlich unter Windows - solange, bis AMD einen stabilen Linux-OpenCL-Treiber anbietet. Die derzeit vorhandenen Treiber laufen für F@home noch zu unstabil.

An was denkst Du beim "Ungenutzten"?



Kurze Hintergrundinfo zum Fah-NaCl:

Dieser "Native Client" wurde in Zusammenarbeit mit Google entwichelt.
Der Grund:
Der Client wird erst zur Laufzeit kompiliert und ist damit eigentlich nur abhängig von der "Laufzeitumgebung" - der Software und damit dem Browser.
Damit ist die Portierbarkeit auf andere Systeme leichter zu realisieren - im Hinblick auf die Nutzung von Portables, Handy´s und ähnlichen - nicht x86 (PC)-Code-Plattformen.
Außerdem ist die Einrichtung selbst für Laien relativ einfach.

Wie lange aber diese Umsetzung noch benötigen wird, ist derzeit wohl nicht abzusehen - der NaCl ist aber der erste Schritt in genau diese Richtung.


----------



## mallkuss (3. März 2014)

Amigafan schrieb:


> An was denkst Du beim "Ungenutzten"?



na ob jemand eine 7870 Ghz Edition bzw eine 270X oder vielleicht auch 280X rumliegen hat, also aktuell nicht zum Falten einsetzt?
Ich hab jetzt mal eine 270X bestellt, mal sehen wie sich die unter Win so schlägt...  hoffentlich nicht allzuviele "doofe" WUs?


----------



## wolf7 (4. März 2014)

also meine 7870 macht im Schnitt 75-80k PPD. Die 100k WUs halten sich mit den 65k WUs eig recht gut die Waage und es gibt auch viele die dazwischen liegen. Von daher ist das mit den "doofen" WUs relativ. gleicht sich aus.


----------



## Uwe64LE (5. März 2014)

Mann, jetzt hab ich echt die Schn.... Nase voll.
Wieder 2 Tage mehr oder weniger umsonst gefaltet. Am RAM liegt es doch nicht. Nach über 11 Stunden Memtest 86+ (10 Durchläufe) keine Fehler.

Jetzt hab ich die (Sägezahn) 7950 raus geworfen und die 7870 wieder eingebaut. Läuft die jetzt ohne Zicken,
geht die 7950 in die RMA.

Frage an die Experten: Ich hab die PowerColor 7950 bei GetGoods gekauft und angeblich übernimmt Conrad keine Garantie für hardware,
die vor der Insolvenz gekauft wurde. Besser direkt an PowerColor wenden, oder?
Kennt jemand jemanden, der das auf dem kurzen Weg erledigen kann oder muss man sich English via Kontaktformular durchhangeln?


----------



## Bumblebee (5. März 2014)

Kontaktformular denke ich *ja* - aber auf Deutsch (http://www.powercolor.com/de)


----------



## Uwe64LE (5. März 2014)

Hab die mal auf Deutsch kontaktiert. Schaun wir mal.


----------



## mallkuss (5. März 2014)

meine R8 270X ist da, eingebaut und faltet.  ging fix mit liefern und installieren  aktuell ne 8900 mit recht genau 5min TPF. mit "doofen" WUs mein ich übrigens die Core15 die nur noch 1/4 der PPD geben.. 8018 oder so?


----------



## wolf7 (5. März 2014)

ehm laufen die überhaupt mit AMD Karten? Hab bisher seitdem ich die 7870 hab, nur Core17 WUs bekommen und die hab ich schon paar Monate.


----------



## mallkuss (5. März 2014)

ui, echt?! das wären ja wirklich super news!


----------



## Amigafan (5. März 2014)

*@mallkuss*

Ich kann Dich da voll und ganz beruhigen - Core15-WU´s laufen ausschließlich auf nVidia-GPU´s unter Windows - und Core16-WU´s gibt es kaum noch "in the Wild".


----------



## mallkuss (6. März 2014)

faltet eigentlich jemand unter win xp 32bit? da hätte ich noch meine alte Lizenz, bei Win7 müsste ich eine neue kaufen....


----------



## Bumblebee (6. März 2014)

mallkuss schrieb:


> faltet eigentlich jemand unter win xp 32bit?



Damit habe ich vor ca. 1 Jahr aufgehört...


----------



## mallkuss (7. März 2014)

hm, ok! hattest du echte technische Beweggründe oder schlicht keinen Bock mehr auf XP?
Die neue Graka ist echt gut: die Kiste zieht noch 130W beim Falten bei so 75t PPD....


----------



## Bumblebee (7. März 2014)

mallkuss schrieb:


> hm, ok! hattest du echte technische Beweggründe oder schlicht keinen Bock mehr auf XP?



Ich hatte damals einen Crash der Festplatte; musste also alles neu aufsetzen und deshalb ..


----------



## mallkuss (7. März 2014)

ok, danke dir! dann mal sehen wie ich weiter mach....


----------



## Amigafan (8. März 2014)

*Kurze Info für Alle:*

Es gibt eine neue GPU-WU, welche über die Einstellung "client-type=advanced" zu erreichen ist.

Allgem. Beschreibung: Folding@Home Projects

Daten:
WU: 13000
Atoms: 64615
Preferred (days): 10.20
Final deadline (days): 13.20
Credit: 17123
K-Factor: 0.75

Die PPD liegen auf dem Niveau der WU8900.


Weiterhin befindet sich eine neue Version des Core17 (0.0.53) in der Beta-Phase (derzeit aber nur mit internen WU´s).

Dieser Core soll den PPD-Einbruch der älteren nVidia-GPU´s (Serie 600 und älter) mit den neuesten Treiberversionen beheben.
Nebenbei bringt dieser Core auch noch geringe Verbesserungen für AMD-GPU´s mit - er beschleunigt die Berechnung der (internen) WU um immerhin etwa 2 Sek pro Frame (Cat. 14.1 BetaV1.6).
Der Test mit den anderen Core17-WU´s wird wohl noch erfolgen.

Genauere Ergebnisse (vor allem für nVidia-GPU´s) folgen, sobald sich erste Ergebnisse verifizieren lassen.


----------



## wolf7 (9. März 2014)

mh http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/ scheint ja scho ne ganze weile down zu sein:-/ oder ist das nur bei mir so?


----------



## Amigafan (9. März 2014)

*@wolf7*

Der Grund dafür ist ja angegeben - warten wir also auf das Ende der "Aufräumarbeiten".


BTW - ich konnte meinen Q9550 "reaktivieren".
Nach  dem letzten Ausfall eines P5Q Pro mit diesem Prozessor hatte ich als  "Ersatz" einen C2D6300 auf einem zweiten P5Q Pro in Betrieb genommen,  ohne den exakten Ausfallgrund festzustellen. 
Gott sei Dank war es doch "nur" das Mobo - nach mehreren Jahren Dauerbetrieb mit OC war das sowieso irgendwann zu erwarten. 
Er  "treibt" jetzt meine R9 290X an, welche von der höheren Geschwindigkeit  des Prozessors (OC auf ~ 3400MHz im Gegensatz zu 2606MHz beim 6300)  profitiert und spürbar mehr PPD erfaltet.
So sank die  Initialisierungsphase z. B. der internen WU 8902 von gut 7:30 Min auf  nur noch knapp 3:40 Min und die Framezeit ging von 1:26 Min auf etwa  1:22 Min zurück.
Das ergibt dann mal eben einige tausend PPD mehr . . .


----------



## wolf7 (9. März 2014)

mh na so war es bisher aber gestern war die Website komplett offline. Es kam net mal mehr die Meldung.


----------



## T0M@0 (9. März 2014)

Wahrscheinlich ist da was schief gelaufen, hoffe er hat die DB nicht zerschossen


----------



## Amigafan (9. März 2014)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich ist da was schief gelaufen, hoffe er hat die DB nicht zerschossen




Ich kann Euch beruhigen:
Gemäß der Aussage im Folding@home-Forum wird *frühestens* im Verlauf des Montags die EOC-Stats-Seite wieder erreichbar sein. 
Geduld ist also angesagt . . . 

Quelle: https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=25970&sid=c64efb20ff93be510bd43b1fe7ddbbc3


----------



## Bumblebee (10. März 2014)

... nun, es gibt sie wieder ...

Und ich denke, dass  *24,863,142 Punkte*  ein neuer Tagesrekord sind


----------



## Chicago (10. März 2014)

Ich sollte doch mal PPD Notieren, hier sind meine WU´s von der 560TI (Treiber: 334.89):

8900 (363, 0, 278), 21661 PPD, x17
7624 (13, 0, 235), 25962 PPD, x15
7626 (220, 0, 183), 25962 PPD, x15
8900 (465, 6, 87), 21551 PPD, x17
8900 (69, 0, 183), 21564 PPD, x17
8900 (525, 5, 92), 21598 PPD, x17
8018 (975, 0, 189), 13779 PPD, x15

Wo bei ich nicht ganz verstehe, warum die x15s meine GraKa deutlich mehr auslasten!
Allerdings ist die 8018 (läuft zu Zeit) von den PPD her eine Katastrophe.

gruß Chicago


----------



## Bumblebee (10. März 2014)

Danke für die Aufstellung,  *Chicago* 

 Wenn du magst könntest du sie hier Folding@Home Stats und PPD vergleich eintragen


----------



## Chicago (11. März 2014)

Kein Thema, habe sie direkt mal eingepflegt.


----------



## Amigafan (11. März 2014)

*@Chicago*

Danke für Deine Mühe.
Hast Du mal einen älteren Treiber für die GTX560Ti benutzt?
Ich denke da an Version 310.xx oder 314.xx - das waren die Treiber, mit denen diese GPU´s am effektivsten gerechnet hat.
Alle späteren Treiber (V 327.xx und neuer) laufen zwar, aber mit (teilweise) PPD-Einbrüchen um 50%.

A propos Core15:
Einige WU´s stressen die GPU extrem - welches deutlich an gestiegener GPU-Temperatur und Verbrauch zu erkennen sind. 
In dieser Beziehung sind die Core17-WU´s "pflegeleichter" (aber dafür zickiger beim OC`en).  

Es heißt ja auch: *die* WU


----------



## Chicago (11. März 2014)

Mache ich wenn, die WU fertig ist.

OC mach ich ja nicht, dafür ist die TwinFrozr II eindeutig zu laut.


----------



## Uwe64LE (14. März 2014)

Ich werde noch wahnsinnig:



> 08:29:03:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 2475000 out of 2500000 steps (99%)
> 08:34:29:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 2500000 out of 2500000 steps (100%)
> 08:34:44:WU01:FS00:0x17:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
> 08:34:45:WU01:FS00:0x17:Saving result file checkpointState.xml
> ...



Bedeutet "dumping" in dem Zusammenhang "auf den Müll werfen", "fallen lassen"?
Was ist das für ne Schei$$e?


----------



## Bumblebee (14. März 2014)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Ich werde noch wahnsinnig:
> 
> Bedeutet "dumping" in dem Zusammenhang "auf den Müll werfen", "fallen lassen"?
> Was ist das für ne Schei$$e?



Das bedeutet es leider, ja
Ich weiss nicht was in der letzten Zeit in Stanford los ist (kriege keine vernünftige Antwort) aber
es tauchen (zumindest bei mir) signifikant mehr "faule" Projekte auf => Also solche die Rechenfehler produzieren und dann abgebrochen werden 

Allerdings habe ich Server responded WORK_QUIT noch nie gesehen

Server did not like results, dumping - heisst möglicherweise, dass die WU doppelt vergeben wurde und das Resultat bereits vorlag


----------



## Uwe64LE (14. März 2014)

Stand aber nicht irgendwo mal, dass die WU sowieso mehrfach vergeben werden, damit man genaue Ergebnisse bekommt?


----------



## Bumblebee (14. März 2014)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Stand aber nicht irgendwo mal, dass die WU sowieso mehrfach vergeben werden, damit man genaue Ergebnisse bekommt?


 
Das ist richtig
Allerdings wird sie nicht *gleichzeitig* mehrfach vergeben sondern zeitlich gestaffelt


----------



## Chicago (14. März 2014)

Hi, hatte die selbe meldung, WU wurde nicht gezählt!


----------



## Abductee (14. März 2014)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Server did not like results, dumping - heisst möglicherweise, dass die WU doppelt vergeben wurde und das Resultat bereits vorlag



So was hatte ich öfter wo ich interne Verbindungsprobleme mit meinem WLAN hatte.


----------



## wolf7 (14. März 2014)

zeigt hfm eig in der WU history an, wenn man eine faule WU hatte?


----------



## Amigafan (14. März 2014)

*Kurze Info für Alle:*

Um Eure Frage zu beantworten:

Der Work-Server *171.64.65.69* (GPU-WU´s) hatte heute ein Problem (volle Festplatte - so "trivial") und hat daher alle Ergebnisse "gedunped" (also verworfen).
Daher wurde er vom Netz genommen, da das Problem im Augenblick leider auch weiterhin noch besteht.
Normalerweise werden jetzt alle "anfallenden" WU´s vom *C*ollection-*S*erver entgegengenommen (scheint aber auch gemäß der Meldung eines Falters nicht zu 100% zu funzen).

Wie es mit der Gutschrift der Punkte aussieht, vermag ich leider im Augenblick noch nicht zu sagen.
Der Grund:
Da ich erst vor zwei Stunden aus England zurückgekehrt bin, hatte ich bis jetzt noch nicht die Zeit, das Folding@home-Forum "zu durchforsten" - aber ich bleibe "am Ball".


Edit:

BTW:
Auch mir wurden etliche GPU-WU´s "gedumped" - leider . . .


----------



## wolf7 (14. März 2014)

stimmt ich hab auch eine WU verloren, die nächste wurde aber vom Server mit der IP 171.65.103.160 erfolgreich angenommen. Gerade eben allerdings hat er wieder eine zum scheinbar defekten Server hochgeladen, welche wieder abgewiesen wurde...


----------



## mattinator (15. März 2014)

Hmm, da habe ich ja richtig "Schwein gehabt". Bei mir wurde kein einziges Projekt "gedumpt". Dafür "kaut" meine GTX 660 Ti seit gestern Mittag eine 8018 (Coren 0x15) nach der anderen durch, ca. 20 KPDD gegenüber beim 0x17-er Core von min. 70 bis über 100 KPPD. Und das wie bekannt bei spürbar höheren Verbrauchs- und Temperaturwerten und ungünstigen (Resonanz-)Lüfterdrehzahlen. Dat macht auch keinen Spaß, hoffentlich bekomme ich bald wieder andere Projekte.

EDIT: Jetzt läuft wieder ein 9401 mit ca. 81 KPPD.


----------



## Bumblebee (15. März 2014)

Offenbar wurde was "nachgereicht"
*1,938,559 Punkte* sind ein sehr gutes 3-Stunden-Update - sogar für uns


----------



## Amigafan (15. März 2014)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Offenbar wurde was "nachgereicht"
> *1,938,559 Punkte* sind ein sehr gutes 3-Stunden-Update - sogar für uns




 . . . bei mir definitiv nicht! 
Die 134,5K des Updates (15.3. 9am) stammen aus zwei 13000er WU´s (je gut 62K), einer CPU-WU 7523 (6760 Punkte) und 21 WU´s des NaCl.

Damit ist nicht nur das Faltergebnis (die berechneten 7 WU´s) "zum Teufel", sondern auch ~157,5K Punkte.   
Also ein halber Falttag für zwei GPU´s umsonst (aber leider nicht kostenlos für mich) . . .


----------



## wolf7 (15. März 2014)

also bei mir wurde auch nix nachgereicht.


----------



## Uwe64LE (15. März 2014)

Meine ist auch definitiv weg.


----------



## Amigafan (15. März 2014)

Die Frechheit dabei:

Obwohl der Server noch nicht wieder richtig funktionierte, wurde er wieder freigegeben - mit dem Ergebniss, dass weitere WU´s gedumpt wurden.
Ich bin stinksauer (und habe das bereits auch öffentlich geäußert).

Ich bin gespannt auf deren Antwort . . .


----------



## wolf7 (16. März 2014)

wenn ich das richtig sehe, geht das Spiel doch weiter oder? Man kann ja auch nach Warnungen und Fehlern filtern... Demnach hab ich am 15.03 (also mittlerweile gestern) satte 5 WUs an den Server verloren... am 14.03. waren es wohl "nur" zwei. Aktuell scheint er wieder vom Netz zu sein, bzw. gehen die letzten WUs wieder an den funktionierenden Collection Server.


----------



## Amigafan (16. März 2014)

Ab jetzt wird es unverständlich: 

Meine letzte Wu auf der R9 290X war eine 8900 - für die ich laut Log des Clienten 35.364 Punkte gutgeschrieben bekam.

Das Update (sowohl folding@home als auch EOC und Kakao) weisen aber 38900 Punkte auf - für *eine* WU. 
Meine Systeme haben aber keine weitere WU in dem Zeitraum fertiggestellt (und auch vorher keine WU, die annähernd diese Punkte bringt). 

Für die WU 8900 hieße das:
TPF statt (gemittelte) 2:36 (WU-Komplettzeit etwa 274 min)  nur 2:10 min (etwa 226 min) - PPD statt ~195K etwa 258K - unmöglich . . . 

Ich berücksichtige dabei etwa 14 Min für den Download der WU, Neustart des Rechners nach dem Download und die Uploadzeit.


Edit:

Dasselbe Phänomen trat bei einer weiteren GPU-WU auf.


Mir dämmert es:

Diese GPU-WU wurde vom Collection Server entgegengenommen (nicht vom "Ursprungs-Server" 171.64.65.69) - und dieser verteilt mal eben zusätzliche 10% Mehr-Punkte:
Project: 8900 (278, 4, 108) *Log*: *35.364* Punkte + 10% (3.536,4) = *38.900,4* Punkte (tatsächliches Punkteupdate)
Project: 8900 (828, 4, 73) *Log*:   *26.868* Punkte + 10% (2.686,8) = *29.554,8* Punkte (tatsächliches Punkteupdate)


----------



## mattinator (16. März 2014)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Diese GPU-WU wurde vom Collection Server entgegengenommen (nicht vom "Ursprungs-Server" 171.64.65.69) - und dieser verteilt mal eben zusätzliche 10% Mehr-Punkte


 Sieht Stanford bei seinen Berechnungsregeln überhaupt noch durch, oder ist das ein zusätzlicher Bonus für Eure verlorenen Projekte ? Letzteres wäre durchaus ein sinnvoller Ausgleich.
Btw, was ist das denn jetzt: https://folding.stanford.edu/home/donate-bitcoins-to-foldinghome/ !?


----------



## wolf7 (16. März 2014)

stimmt, meine letzten abgenommenen WUs haben 10% mehr Punkte bekommen, als im Client angegeben. 58k für beide laut Client und 64k hab ich gutgeschrieben bekommen. Wäre aber ein schwacher trost für die vielen verlorenen WUs.


----------



## Chicago (16. März 2014)

Hmm, so wird das nix mit der ersten Million.


----------



## Amigafan (16. März 2014)

mattinator schrieb:


> Sieht Stanford bei seinen Berechnungsregeln  überhaupt noch durch, oder ist das ein zusätzlicher Bonus für Eure  verlorenen Projekte ? Letzteres wäre durchaus ein sinnvoller Ausgleich.



Ich geh davon aus, dass diese Mehr-Punkte aufgrund eines Einstellungfehlers des Collection Servers vergeben wurden und damit nach der Korrektur nicht weiter vergeben werden.




mattinator schrieb:


> Btw,  was ist das denn jetzt:  https://folding.stanford.edu/home/donate-bitcoins-to-foldinghome/  !?


Ganz einfach - Stanford nimmt jetzt auch Bitcoins als Spende an . . .


----------



## mattinator (16. März 2014)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Ganz einfach - Stanford nimmt jetzt auch Bitcoins als Spende an . . .


Lesen kann ich schon. Spenden die Folder nicht schon genug ? Habe bisher noch keinen Spenden-Aufruf einer deutschen Univiersität gesehen. Aber vll.t bin ich da auch nicht ganz auf dem Laufenden. Stanford ist ja auch nicht irgendeine Universität, da sollte die Finanzierung ihrer Forschung eigentlich nicht auf Spenden angewiesen sein.


----------



## Bumblebee (16. März 2014)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Ganz einfach - Stanford nimmt jetzt auch Bitcoins als Spende an . . .



... was ich durchaus auch als störend empfinde *mattinator recht geb*


----------



## wolf7 (16. März 2014)

vor allem, was will denn stanford mit bitcoins? Wenn die miner alle direkt falten würden, anstatt bitcoins zu erzeugen und dann zu spenden, wäre das doch viel besser.


----------



## Multithread (16. März 2014)

DIe ganzen Probleme die Sie aktuell haben, halten mich vom Falten ab, bzw ich werfe es aktuell erst gar nicht an wenn ich am Rechner bin


----------



## Amigafan (17. März 2014)

wolf7 schrieb:


> vor allem, was will denn stanford mit bitcoins? Wenn die miner alle direkt falten würden, anstatt bitcoins zu erzeugen und dann zu spenden, wäre das doch viel besser.


 

1. Bitcoins können an Tauschbörsen direkt in Dollar getauscht werden - sind also bares Geld. Warum also ablehnen, wenn ich damit neue "Geldquellen" erschließen kann?
2. Es ist einfacher, Miner zum Spenden als zum Falten zu überreden - betrachte mal diesen Gedankenansatz!


*@Bumblebee*

Was ist daran störend? Es betrifft den "normalen Falter" doch gar nicht.
Und - wenn sie damit mehr Geld zur Verfügung haben, welches in die Forschung - mittel- oder unmittelbar -gesteckt werden kann, - was spricht dagegen?

Ich bin auch kein Freund von Bitcoins - aber wenn diese genutzt werden, um letzten Endes Gutes damit zu tun . . .


----------



## Abductee (17. März 2014)

Amigafan schrieb:


> aber wenn diese genutzt werden, um letzten Endes Gutes damit zu tun . . .



Ein Spendenaufruf für neue Server?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. März 2014)

Abductee schrieb:


> Ein Spendenaufruf für neue Server?


Ein Spendenaufruf für neue funktionierende Server?


----------



## nfsgame (17. März 2014)

Multithread schrieb:


> DIe ganzen Probleme die Sie aktuell haben, halten mich vom Falten ab, bzw ich werfe es aktuell erst gar nicht an wenn ich am Rechner bin


 
Stimmt. Bei mir läuft auch seit einiger Zeit nur noch der i3 unter Ubuntu Server...


----------



## Uwe64LE (17. März 2014)

Anstatt sich um bitcoins zu kümmern, sollten die sich lieber wieder um ihre Kernkompetenzen kümmern und
die hausgemachten Probleme in den Griff kriegen.

Ich hab jetzt zweimal hintereinander Core16 WU bekommen. Keinen Bonus. Schlappe 4.000 PPD.
Soll das jetzt der Ersatz dafür sein, weil die Core 17 WU im Nirvana verschwinden?
Krieg ich noch so ein Drecksding, mache ich ne Woche Pause.

Das macht echt keinen Spaß mehr.

Ach ja, bevor jetzt wieder ein Moralapostel kommt und was von "bösen" Punkten und "guter" Wissenschaft redet:
Ich hab mit dem Falten aus persönlichen Gründen angefangen und mich bewusst für ein Projekt
entschieden, dass sich (auch) mit Krebs beschäftigt- anstatt Aliens zu suchen (nicht böse gemeint).
Ich könnte auch damit leben, wenn alle für jede WU 15 Punkte kriegen würden ... so wie das mal war.
Aber die Relationen müssen stimmen. Man kann nicht mit der gleichen Grafikkarte für ein
Projekt 55.000 Punkte kriegen und für´s nächste nur 4.000.


----------



## Amigafan (17. März 2014)

*@Uwe64LE*

Dann setze doch bitte mal das Flag: *client-type=advanced* für die GPU -das könnte helfen.

Außerdem - jammern hilft hier nichts - es gibt halt noch ein paar alte Projekt-WU´s, die auch gefaltet werden müssen.
Und - solange es WU´s vom Schlage der 13000, der 9401 oder 8900 gibt, hab ich keine Probleme (gerade eben eine 9401 abgeliefert - PPD mit dieser auf meiner R9: ~227K).


----------



## wolf7 (17. März 2014)

hab noch kein einziges 13000er Projekt gesehen oder gibts des nur mit dem beta flag? (hab advanced)

@Uwe64LE: hattest du nicht AMD ATI Karten? Kann man mit denen etwa auch Core 16er WUs bekommen?


----------



## Uwe64LE (17. März 2014)

Ja AMD und ich hab bis vor Kurzem nur 8900, 9401 und auch die neuen 13000er gesehen. Dann kam die Geschichte mit dem "dumped",
danach wieder 13.000 und dann plötzlich Core 16 ...

Für 13.000 reicht "advanced" ...


----------



## wolf7 (17. März 2014)

gerade in der WU History von hfm nachgeguckt, hatte doch scho 3 13000er aber immer noch nur Core 17 WUs. Hoffentlich bleibt das auch noch so.


----------



## Bumblebee (17. März 2014)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Außerdem - jammern hilft hier nichts - es gibt halt noch ein paar alte Projekt-WU´s, die auch gefaltet werden müssen.
> Und - solange es WU´s vom Schlage der 13000, der 9401 oder 8900 gibt, hab ich keine Probleme (gerade eben eine 9401 abgeliefert - PPD mit dieser auf meiner R9: ~227K).



Das ist richtig - und das "Problem" bei "ich falte was ich kriege"
 Jedes Projekt hat seinen (wissenschaftlichen) Sinn
 Aber auch mir bluten die Augen wenn ich mit einer GTX 770 23 kPPD (8018) erfalte
 Da muss man halt durch - auch wenn es weh tut


----------



## wolf7 (18. März 2014)

ist der gpu assignment server down? Bekomme scho seit paar stunden keine WU mehr.



> 17:52:28:WU00:FS00:Connecting to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80
> 17:52:29:WU00:FS00:News: Welcome to Folding@Home
> 17:52:29:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Failed to get assignment from 'assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80': Empty work server assignment
> 17:52:29:WU00:FS00:Connecting to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:8080
> ...



wenn ich die adresse im browser eingebe, kommt "ok". Das ganze spiel scheint scho seit 15 Uhr zu gehen.


----------



## Uwe64LE (18. März 2014)

Bei mir auch seit heute nachmittag


----------



## mallkuss (18. März 2014)

dito hier... GPU idelt rum....


----------



## wolf7 (18. März 2014)

mh nice, kaum scheint man die WUs wieder loszuwerden, gibts keine neuen. Läuft..


----------



## mallkuss (18. März 2014)

hab jetzt ein Core 16 Projekt bekommen: Project: 11293


----------



## Multithread (18. März 2014)

Tja, bei mir gibts grad auch keine GPU WU mehr:\

Ich falte jetzt erstmal nur noch CPU.


----------



## wolf7 (18. März 2014)

zum glück hatte meine eine Karte sich vermutlich gerade so noch ne 13000er WU gezogen und an der kaut die nu noch paar Stunden. mh ne Core 16 WU wäre allemal besser als gar nix zu falten, aber auch die ist mir nicht vergönnt.


----------



## mallkuss (18. März 2014)

also der bonus calc sagt 6t PPD, das ist echt mies wenig....


----------



## wolf7 (18. März 2014)

manchmal frag ich mich echt... https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=26015&start=15

news von stanford: https://folding.stanford.edu/home/working-to-fix-the-shortage-of-gpu-wus/

Denen scheinen echt einfach nur die WUs ausgegangen zu sein. Da kann man sich fast nur an den Kopf greifen. Anscheinend haben es ein paar 1000 GPUs geschafft stanford in die Knie zu bringen.


----------



## Chicago (18. März 2014)

Da hab ich ja doch mal Glück. Habe 20:32 ne x15 7627 mit 14kCredits und 27K PPD gezogen.


----------



## Multithread (19. März 2014)

Sauber. Ich finde das ja schon fast lächerlich wenn denen die WU's ausgehen

Kriegen die DAS nicht gebacken?


----------



## Amigafan (19. März 2014)

*Kurze Info für Alle:*

Client-Version V7.4.4 ist dem Beta-Stadium "entwachsen" und jetzt "public".

Diese  Version bereinigt viele Fehler der Vorgängerversionen - auch das  leidige manuelle Einstellen der Indizes für GPU, Open-Cl und Cuda beim  Betrieb zweier Grafikkarten entfällt.

Einziger wirklicher Nachteil:
Diese Version kann nicht mit HFM.NET 0.9.1 ausgelesen werden - dafür ist die Berechnung der PPD genauer geworden.

Info zur Installation bzw. Download: https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=96&t=26025


----------



## wolf7 (19. März 2014)

und hfm wird auch net mehr weiterentwickelt oder? Wäre nur schade um die WU History.


----------



## Amigafan (19. März 2014)

wolf7 schrieb:


> und hfm wird auch net mehr weiterentwickelt oder? Wäre nur schade um die WU History.


 
Doch - aber der Programmierer von HFM.NET ist gerade beim (wenn ich mich recht erinnere) Hausbau - er will sich darum kümmern, sobald er etwas mehr Zeit hat.


----------



## mattinator (19. März 2014)

Ich habe mal eine Anfrage beim Entwickler hinterlassen. Er ist scheint im HFM.NET-Projekt noch aktiv zu sein, im Moment arbeitet er wohl an der Schnittstelle zum Browser-Client.

EDIT: Mal ein anderes Thema, hat  noch jemand so gehäuft Fehler beim Upload der Projekte (Suchergebnisse mit Notepad++ aus dem aktuellen Log-File) ?
Fertige Projekte:


Spoiler



Line 397: 00:12:40:WU00:FS01:Final credit estimate, 7038.00 points
    Line 554: 03:26:03:WU02:FS00:Final credit estimate, 5757.00 points
    Line 801: 07:21:23:WU01:FS01:Final credit estimate, 7316.00 points
    Line 1009: 16:24:49:WU00:FS00:Final credit estimate, 57183.00 points
    Line 1300: 06:27:55:WU02:FS01:Final credit estimate, 22960.00 points
    Line 1445: 09:08:04:WU01:FS00:Final credit estimate, 50028.00 points
    Line 1623: 13:40:28:WU00:FS01:Final credit estimate, 7117.00 points
    Line 1850: 20:20:45:WU01:FS01:Final credit estimate, 6416.00 points
    Line 2207: 01:31:27:WU02:FS00:Final credit estimate, 50332.00 points
    Line 2336: 02:43:11:WU00:FS01:Final credit estimate, 5601.00 points
    Line 2597: 09:45:08:WU02:FS01:Final credit estimate, 7398.00 points
    Line 2775: 14:54:17:WU01:FS00:Final credit estimate, 55315.00 points
    Line 2952: 16:53:33:WU00:FS01:Final credit estimate, 7246.00 points


Upload-Fehler:


Spoiler



Line 362: 00:08:45:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Exception: Failed to send results to work server: 10002: Received short response, expected 512 bytes, got 0
    Line 718: 07:10:09:WARNING:WU01:FS01:Exception: Failed to send results to work server: 10002: Received short response, expected 512 bytes, got 0
    Line 766: 07:18:06:WARNING:WU01:FS01:Exception: Failed to send results to work server: 10002: Received short response, expected 512 bytes, got 0
    Line 986: 16:20:38:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Exception: Failed to send results to work server: 10002: Received short response, expected 512 bytes, got 0
    Line 1415: 09:02:17:WARNING:WU01:FS00:Exception: Failed to send results to work server: 10002: Received short response, expected 512 bytes, got 0
    Line 1605: 13:37:11:WARNING:WU00:FS01:WorkServer connection failed on port 8080 trying 80
    Line 2092: 01:18:28:WARNING:WU02:FS00:Exception: Failed to send results to work server: 10002: Received short response, expected 512 bytes, got 0
    Line 2309: 02:40:40:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Exception: Failed to send results to work server: 10002: Received short response, expected 512 bytes, got 0
    Line 2568: 09:42:08:WARNING:WU02:FS01:Exception: Failed to send results to work server: 10002: Received short response, expected 512 bytes, got 0
    Line 2894: 16:46:23:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Exception: Failed to send results to work server: 10002: Received short response, expected 512 bytes, got 0


Fast jeder Upload erst im zweiten Versuch erfolgreich, die Fehler immer erst zum Schluss kurz vor 100%. Scheint so, als ob der Upload zum workserver (128.143.199.97 / 171.67.108.31) immer fehlschlägt und dann erfolgreich zum collection server durchgeführt wird. 


Spoiler



...
00:04:44:WU00:FS01:Uploading 13.23MiB to 128.143.199.97
00:04:44:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 128.143.199.97:8080
...
00:08:45:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Exception: Failed to send results to work server: 10002: Received short response, expected 512 bytes, got 0
00:08:45:WU00:FS01:Trying to send results to collection server
00:08:45:WU00:FS01:Uploading 13.23MiB to 128.143.231.202
...
07:06:10:WU01:FS01:Uploading 13.19MiB to 128.143.199.97
07:06:10:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 128.143.199.97:8080
...
07:10:09:WARNING:WU01:FS01:Exception: Failed to send results to work server: 10002: Received short response, expected 512 bytes, got 0
07:10:09:WU01:FS01:Trying to send results to collection server
07:10:09:WU01:FS01:Uploading 13.19MiB to 128.143.231.202
...
07:14:08:WU01:FS01:Uploading 13.19MiB to 128.143.199.97
07:14:08:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 128.143.199.97:8080
...
07:18:06:WARNING:WU01:FS01:Exception: Failed to send results to work server: 10002: Received short response, expected 512 bytes, got 0
07:18:06:WU01:FS01:Trying to send results to collection server
07:18:06:WU01:FS01:Uploading 13.19MiB to 128.143.231.202
...
16:15:26:WU00:FS00:Uploading 17.96MiB to 171.67.108.31
16:15:26:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.31:8080
...
16:20:38:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Exception: Failed to send results to work server: 10002: Received short response, expected 512 bytes, got 0
16:20:38:WU00:FS00:Trying to send results to collection server
16:20:38:WU00:FS00:Uploading 17.96MiB to 171.65.103.160
...
08:55:46:WU01:FS00:Uploading 22.87MiB to 171.67.108.31
08:55:46:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.31:8080
...
09:02:17:WARNING:WU01:FS00:Exception: Failed to send results to work server: 10002: Received short response, expected 512 bytes, got 0
09:02:17:WU01:FS00:Trying to send results to collection server
09:02:17:WU01:FS00:Uploading 22.87MiB to 171.65.103.160
...
13:37:11:WARNING:WU00:FS01:WorkServer connection failed on port 8080 trying 80
13:37:11:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 128.143.199.97:80
...
01:12:15:WU02:FS00:Uploading 24.86MiB to 171.67.108.31
01:12:15:WU01:FS00:Starting
01:12:15:WU02:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.31:8080
...
01:18:28:WARNING:WU02:FS00:Exception: Failed to send results to work server: 10002: Received short response, expected 512 bytes, got 0
01:18:28:WU02:FS00:Trying to send results to collection server
01:18:28:WU02:FS00:Uploading 24.86MiB to 171.65.103.160
...
02:37:13:WU00:FS01:Uploading 10.76MiB to 128.143.199.97
02:37:13:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 128.143.199.97:8080
...
02:40:40:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Exception: Failed to send results to work server: 10002: Received short response, expected 512 bytes, got 0
02:40:40:WU00:FS01:Trying to send results to collection server
02:40:40:WU00:FS01:Uploading 10.76MiB to 128.143.231.202
...
09:38:10:WU02:FS01:Uploading 13.08MiB to 128.143.199.97
09:38:10:WU02:FS01:Connecting to 128.143.199.97:8080
...
09:42:08:WARNING:WU02:FS01:Exception: Failed to send results to work server: 10002: Received short response, expected 512 bytes, got 0
09:42:08:WU02:FS01:Trying to send results to collection server
09:42:08:WU02:FS01:Uploading 13.08MiB to 128.143.231.202
...
16:42:22:WU00:FS01:Uploading 13.24MiB to 128.143.199.97
16:42:22:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 128.143.199.97:8080
...
16:46:23:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Exception: Failed to send results to work server: 10002: Received short response, expected 512 bytes, got 0
16:46:23:WU00:FS01:Trying to send results to collection server
16:46:23:WU00:FS01:Uploading 13.24MiB to 128.143.231.202
...


Den DSL-Router hatte ich zwischendurch schon mal neu gestartet, der wird doch wohl nicht kaputt sein ? An einen permanenten Fehler meines DSL-Anschlusses glaube ich nicht wirklich. Der Rechner wurde auch neu gestartet, so dass ein OS-Fehler eher unwahrscheinlich ist.


----------



## Amigafan (22. März 2014)

*@mattinator*

Auf meinem  Linux-Rechner laufen sowohl CPU- als auch GPU-WU´s von denselben Servern  - ohne Upload-Probleme oder das Senden an den CS.
Der Log wurde am 7.03. gestartet und protokolliert seitdem jeden Upload mit - ohne irgendwelche Fehler.

Beispiele der letzten Uploads:
GPU:


Spoiler



. . . 
02:17:55:WU00:FS01:Sending  unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:9401 run:94  clone:3 gen:1 core:0x17 unit:0x000000026652edaf53281b69443a8eba
02:17:55:WU00:FS01:Uploading 23.30MiB to 171.67.108.31
02:17:55:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.31:8080
02:17:55:WU02:FS01:Starting
 . . .


CPU:


Spoiler



. . . 
23:13:22:WU02:FS00:Sending  unit results: id:02 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:7516 run:0  clone:50 gen:300 core:0xa3 unit:0x00000142fbcb017d5050ab8d0f94729d
23:13:22:WU02:FS00:Uploading 11.18MiB to 128.143.199.97
23:13:22:WU02:FS00:Connecting to 128.143.199.97:8080
23:13:22:WU01:FS00:Starting
 . . .



Das Problem ist also irgendwo in Deinem Netzwerk/den Netzwerkeinstellungen zu suchen . . . 
Leider kann ich Dir dabei nicht weiterhelfen . . . 


*Kurze Info für Alle*:

Meilenstein für FAH:
FAH durchbricht die *40 PetaFLOP*-Marke (und ist damit schneller als der 1. Platz im Supercomputer-Ranking).

Siehe: https://folding.stanford.edu/home/major-milestone-for-fah-breaking-the-40-petaflop-barrier/
und: Top500 List - June 2013 | TOP500 Supercomputer Sites
Als Vergleichwert gilt der Wert unter Rmax (33,8627 PetaFLOPS)


----------



## mattinator (22. März 2014)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Das Problem ist also irgendwo in Deinem Netzwerk/den Netzwerkeinstellungen zu suchen . . .
> Leider kann ich Dir dabei nicht weiterhelfen . . .


 Komisch nur, dass unmittelbar nach dem fehlerhaften Upload zum workserver jener zum collection server ohne Fehler funktioniert, ohne erkennbare Geschwindigkeitsunterschiede. Außerdem tritt der Fehler immer (!) erst beim Upload der letzten paar Prozent auf, das spricht gegen Deine Erklärung des Problems. Hier mal ein ungeschnittener Log-Auszug:


Spoiler



23:53:06:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 500000 out of 500000 steps  (100%)
23:53:06:WU01:FS01:0xa4ynamicWrapper: Finished Work Unit: sleep=10000
23:53:16:WU01:FS01:0xa4:
23:53:16:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Finished Work Unit:
23:53:16:WU01:FS01:0xa4:- Reading up to 6728544 from \"01/wudata_01.trr\": Read 6728544
23:53:16:WU01:FS01:0xa4:trr file hash check passed.
23:53:16:WU01:FS01:0xa4:- Reading up to 7213560 from \"01/wudata_01.xtc\": Read 7213560
23:53:16:WU01:FS01:0xa4:xtc file hash check passed.
23:53:16:WU01:FS01:0xa4:edr file hash check passed.
23:53:16:WU01:FS01:0xa4:logfile size: 347308
23:53:16:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Leaving Run
23:53:17:WU01:FS01:0xa4:- Writing 14322440 bytes of core data to disk...
23:53:19:WU01:FS01:0xa4one: 14321928 -> 13645148 (compressed to 95.2 percent)
23:53:19:WU01:FS01:0xa4:  ... Done.
23:53:20:WU01:FS01:0xa4:- Shutting down core
23:53:20:WU01:FS01:0xa4:
23:53:20:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
23:53:20:WU01:FS01:FahCore returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
23:53:20:WU01:FS01:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:7520 run:44 clone:1 gen:195 core:0xa4 unit:0x000000dafbcb017d51229ad20fcfb220
23:53:20:WU01:FS01:Uploading 13.01MiB to 128.143.199.97
23:53:20:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 128.143.199.97:8080
23:53:20:WU00:FS01:Starting
23:53:20:WU00:FS01:Running FahCore: \"C:\\Program Files (x86)\\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe\" C:/ProgramData/FAHClient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/Core_a4.fah/FahCore_a4.exe -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 703 -lifeline 3940 -checkpoint 3 -np 7 -forceasm
23:53:20:WU00:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 7120
23:53:20:WU00:FS01:Core PID:6284
23:53:20:WU00:FS01:FahCore 0xa4 started
23:53:21:WU00:FS01:0xa4:
23:53:21:WU00:FS01:0xa4:*------------------------------*
23:53:21:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Folding@Home Gromacs GB Core
23:53:21:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Version 2.27 (Dec. 15, 2010)
23:53:21:WU00:FS01:0xa4:
23:53:21:WU00:FS01:0xa4reparing to commence simulation
23:53:21:WU00:FS01:0xa4:- Assembly optimizations manually forced on.
23:53:21:WU00:FS01:0xa4:- Not checking prior termination.
23:53:21:WU00:FS01:0xa4:- Expanded 882246 -> 1469104 (decompressed 166.5 percent)
23:53:21:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=882246 data_size=1469104, decompressed_data_size=1469104 diff=0
23:53:21:WU00:FS01:0xa4:- Digital signature verified
23:53:21:WU00:FS01:0xa4:
23:53:21:WU00:FS01:0xa4roject: 9005 (Run 460, Clone 0, Gen 13)
23:53:21:WU00:FS01:0xa4:
23:53:21:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Assembly optimizations on if available.
23:53:21:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Entering M.D.
23:53:26:WU01:FS01:Upload 10.09%
23:53:26:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Mapping NT from 7 to 7 
23:53:27:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed 0 out of 250000 steps  (0%)
23:53:32:WU01:FS01:Upload 13.93%
23:53:38:WU01:FS01:Upload 17.29%
23:53:44:WU01:FS01:Upload 20.65%
23:53:50:WU01:FS01:Upload 24.01%
23:53:56:WU01:FS01:Upload 27.38%
23:54:02:WU01:FS01:Upload 30.74%
23:54:08:WU01:FS01:Upload 34.10%
23:54:14:WU01:FS01:Upload 37.46%
23:54:20:WU01:FS01:Upload 40.82%
23:54:26:WU01:FS01:Upload 44.18%
23:54:32:WU01:FS01:Upload 48.03%
23:54:38:WU01:FS01:Upload 51.39%
23:54:42:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed 2500 out of 250000 steps  (1%)
23:54:44:WU01:FS01:Upload 54.75%
23:54:50:WU01:FS01:Upload 58.11%
23:54:56:WU01:FS01:Upload 61.47%
23:55:02:WU01:FS01:Upload 64.84%
23:55:08:WU01:FS01:Upload 68.20%
23:55:14:WU01:FS01:Upload 71.56%
23:55:20:WU01:FS01:Upload 74.92%
23:55:26:WU01:FS01:Upload 78.28%
23:55:32:WU01:FS01:Upload 82.13%
23:55:38:WU01:FS01:Upload 85.01%
23:55:44:WU01:FS01:Upload 88.37%
23:55:50:WU01:FS01:Upload 91.73%
23:55:56:WU01:FS01:Upload 95.57%
23:55:59:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed 5000 out of 250000 steps  (2%)
23:56:02:WU01:FS01:Upload 98.46%
23:57:16:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed 7500 out of 250000 steps  (3%)
23:57:18:WARNING:WU01:FS01:Exception: Failed to send results to work server: 10002: Received short response, expected 512 bytes, got 0
23:57:18:WU01:FS01:Trying to send results to collection server
23:57:18:WU01:FS01:Uploading 13.01MiB to 128.143.231.202
23:57:18:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 128.143.231.202:8080
23:57:33:WU01:FS01:Upload 8.64%
23:57:46:WU01:FS01:Upload 16.81%
23:57:59:WU01:FS01:Upload 24.49%
23:58:13:WU01:FS01:Upload 32.18%
23:58:26:WU01:FS01:Upload 39.86%
23:58:31:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed 10000 out of 250000 steps  (4%)
23:58:40:WU01:FS01:Upload 47.55%
23:58:53:WU01:FS01:Upload 55.71%
23:59:06:WU01:FS01:Upload 63.40%
23:59:18:WU01:FS01:Upload 71.56%
23:59:31:WU01:FS01:Upload 79.24%
23:59:45:WU01:FS01:Upload 86.93%
23:59:48:WU00:FS01:0xa4:Completed 12500 out of 250000 steps  (5%)
23:59:51:WU01:FS01:Upload 94.61%
23:59:58:WU01:FS01:Upload 95.09%
00:00:15:WU01:FS01:Upload complete
00:00:16:WU01:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
00:00:16:WU01:FS01:Final credit estimate, 7307.00 points
00:00:16:WU01:FS01:Cleaning up


BTW. hatte ich im Standford-Folding-Forum mal nach diesen Servern gesucht und einige Posts gefunden, deren Inhalt ich jedoch nicht im Einzelnen geprüft habe (https://foldingforum.org/search.php?keywords=128.143.199.97&fid[0]=18).
Ich werde den Router noch mal richtig kalt starten, vllt. bringt das eine Änderung. Einen DSL-Speed-Test kann ich auch noch machen, dessen Ergebnis hat jedoch nur sekundären Informationswert. Evtl. gibt es inzwischen auch neue LAN-Treiber für meinen PC.
Eine Idee hatte ich gerade noch, "next-unit-percentage" stand beim CPU-Client 100 %. Evtl. gibt es Timing-Probleme bei der Übertragung durch hohe CPU-Last beim Start des Projektes, die Fehler traten fast alle beim CPU-Client auf. Habe den Wert mal auf 99 (Standard ?) heruntergenommen.


----------



## mallkuss (22. März 2014)

mahlzeit!

ich hab heute mal den NaCL getestet, kann es sein dass der echt ordentlich Punkte gibt?! hab in ein paar Stunden 10k PPD bekommen!


----------



## mattinator (23. März 2014)

Ein bisschen genauere Angaben wären schon hilfreich.



mattinator schrieb:


> Eine Idee hatte ich gerade noch, "next-unit-percentage" stand beim CPU-Client 100 %. Evtl. gibt es Timing-Probleme bei der Übertragung durch hohe CPU-Last beim Start des Projektes, die Fehler traten fast alle beim CPU-Client auf. Habe den Wert mal auf 99 (Standard ?) heruntergenommen.


 Hat nix gebracht, immer noch das gleiche Problem. Werde es mal weiter beobachten, zuletzt ist noch diese Fehlermeldung dazugekommen:


Spoiler





```
22:25:08:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Exception: Failed to send results to work server: Failed to connect to 171.67.108.31:80: Es konnte keine Verbindung hergestellt werden, da der Zielcomputer die Verbindung verweigerte.
22:25:08:WU00:FS00:Trying to send results to collection server
22:25:08:WU00:FS00:Uploading 22.88MiB to 171.65.103.160
22:25:08:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.65.103.160:8080
22:25:14:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 420000 out of 500000 steps  (84%)
22:25:24:WU00:FS00:Upload 4.92%
22:25:38:WU00:FS00:Upload 9.29%
22:25:44:WU00:FS00:Upload 15.03%
22:25:50:WU00:FS00:Upload 16.94%
22:25:56:WU00:FS00:Upload 18.85%
22:26:02:WU00:FS00:Upload 20.49%
22:26:09:WU00:FS00:Upload 22.68%
22:26:09:WU02:FS00:0x15:Setting checkpoint frequency: 250000
22:26:09:WU02:FS00:0x15:Completed         3 out of 25000000 steps (0%).
22:26:15:WU00:FS00:Upload 24.86%
22:26:21:WU00:FS00:Upload 26.50%
22:26:27:WU00:FS00:Upload 28.41%
22:26:33:WU00:FS00:Upload 30.33%
22:26:39:WU00:FS00:Upload 32.24%
22:26:45:WU00:FS00:Upload 34.15%
22:26:51:WU00:FS00:Upload 36.07%
22:26:57:WU00:FS00:Upload 37.98%
22:27:03:WU00:FS00:Upload 39.89%
22:27:09:WU00:FS00:Upload 41.80%
22:27:15:WU00:FS00:Upload 43.72%
22:27:21:WU00:FS00:Upload 45.63%
22:27:27:WU00:FS00:Upload 47.27%
22:27:33:WU00:FS00:Upload 49.18%
22:27:39:WU00:FS00:Upload 51.09%
22:27:45:WU00:FS00:Upload 53.00%
22:27:51:WU00:FS00:Upload 54.92%
22:27:57:WU00:FS00:Upload 56.83%
22:28:03:WU00:FS00:Upload 58.74%
22:28:09:WU00:FS00:Upload 60.66%
22:28:15:WU00:FS00:Upload 62.57%
22:28:21:WU00:FS00:Upload 64.48%
22:28:27:WU00:FS00:Upload 66.39%
22:28:33:WU00:FS00:Upload 68.31%
22:28:39:WU00:FS00:Upload 70.22%
22:28:45:WU00:FS00:Upload 72.13%
22:28:51:WU00:FS00:Upload 74.04%
22:28:57:WU00:FS00:Upload 75.68%
22:29:03:WU00:FS00:Upload 77.59%
22:29:09:WU00:FS00:Upload 79.51%
22:29:15:WU00:FS00:Upload 81.42%
22:29:21:WU00:FS00:Upload 83.33%
22:29:26:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 425000 out of 500000 steps  (85%)
22:29:27:WU00:FS00:Upload 85.24%
22:29:33:WU00:FS00:Upload 87.16%
22:29:39:WU00:FS00:Upload 89.07%
22:29:45:WU00:FS00:Upload 90.98%
22:29:51:WU00:FS00:Upload 92.90%
22:29:57:WU00:FS00:Upload 94.81%
22:30:03:WU00:FS00:Upload 96.45%
22:30:08:WU02:FS00:0x15:Completed    250000 out of 25000000 steps (1%).
22:30:09:WU00:FS00:Upload 98.36%
22:30:29:WU00:FS00:Upload complete
22:30:29:WU00:FS00:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
22:30:29:WU00:FS00:Final credit estimate, 49985.00 points
```



Hmm, und wieder ein paar Bonus-Punkte weniger.


----------



## wolf7 (23. März 2014)

@mattinator: das letzte mal hatte ich solche Probleme, als sich meine Rechner noch im Hochschulnetz befanden (wo offensichtlich die Ports gesperrt waren). Eine Lösung dagegen habe ich nie gefunden, allerdings hatte ich diese Probleme eher beim Bekommen einer WU als beim Hochladen. Klar eine ausgehende Connection wird von der Firewall eher toleriert als eine eingehende. Aber da kamen genau solche Fehlermeldungen wie "zielcomputer verweigert die Verbindung" oder auch "empty response" usw. Lag wie gesagt wohl hauptsächlich an den Hochschulfirewalls.


----------



## Amigafan (23. März 2014)

*@mattinator*

Wenn es Dir um die Punkte geht - Du bekommst sogar mehr Punkte als im Log stehen.
Der Grund:
Sobald der WS (Work-Server) die Annahme verweigert bzw. eine WU nicht annehmen kann, landet diese automatisch beim CS (Collection-Server).
Dieser aber gibt für jede GPU-WU zusätzliche 10% Punkte - wie für Core-A4-WU´s. 
Du erhälst also statt 49985 Punkten tatsächlich 54984 Punkte - kontrolliere bitte mal Deine Stats . . . 

BTW:
Auch bei mir wurden gestern 2 GPU-WU´s auf den CS "umgeleitet", weil der WS wohl eine Zeitlang die Annahme verweigerte (allerdings gab es vorher keine abgebrochenen Teil-Uploads).


----------



## mattinator (23. März 2014)

@*wolf7*

Danke für die Info. Hochschul-Netz habe ich hier nicht, aber ich werde mal meine Firewall-Regeln überprüfen. Außerdem habe ich mal SetPriority deaktiviert, sollte mit Single-GPU wohl keinen Vorteil bringen.

@*Amigafan*



Amigafan schrieb:


> Wenn es Dir um die Punkte geht - Du bekommst sogar mehr Punkte als im Log stehen.


 Das ist nur ein sekundärer Effekt. Wenn das Projekt erst nach mehreren Anläufen hochgeladen wird, verzögert sich insgesamt die Fertigstellung. Außerdem ist es auch auf Serverseite "vergeudete" Arbeit.



Amigafan schrieb:


> Sobald der WS (Work-Server) die Annahme verweigert bzw. eine WU nicht  annehmen kann, landet diese automatisch beim CS (Collection-Server).
> Dieser aber gibt für jede GPU-WU zusätzliche 10% Punkte - wie für Core-A4-WU´s.
> Du erhälst also statt 49985 Punkten tatsächlich 54984 Punkte - kontrolliere bitte mal Deine Stats . . .


 
Gut zu wissen, das werde ich mal prüfen. Als allgemeingültige Regel hatte ich Deinen kürzlichen Post zu dieser Methode nicht verstanden.



Amigafan schrieb:


> Auch bei mir wurden gestern 2 GP-WU´s auf den CS "umgeleitet", weil der  WS wohl eine Zeitlang die Annahme verweigerte (allerdings gab es vorher  keine abgebrochenen Teil-Uploads).


 
D.h. also, "Verweigerung" kann auch ein Fehler des work servers sein.


----------



## Amigafan (23. März 2014)

*@mattinator*

Eine direkte Umleitung (ohne Uploadstart) bedeutet immer ein Fehler im Netzwerk von Stanford (des entsprechenden WS).
Dabei bildet der CS die letzte Möglichkeit, das "Verschwinden" von WU´s "unregistriert" zu verhindern und damit die geleistete Arbeit wegzuwerfen.


----------



## mattinator (23. März 2014)

Danke für die Info. Ich habe mal die letzten bei EOC noch reproduzierbaren Einträge mit meine Log-File abgeglichen (ist eine elende Puzzelei mit dem Zeitunterschied zwischen EOC und dem Log). Ein 9401-er Projekt hatte das Problem so wie von Dir gerade beschrieben:


Spoiler





```
22:25:06:WARNING:WU00:FS00:WorkServer connection failed on port 8080 trying 80
22:25:06:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.31:80
22:25:07:WU02:FS00:0x15:Tpr hash 02/wudata_01.tpr:  2290344593 905480579 3675087166 3338316037 357169556
22:25:07:WU02:FS00:0x15:GPU device id=0
22:25:07:WU02:FS00:0x15:Working on GRowing Old MAkes el Chrono Sweat
22:25:07:WU02:FS00:0x15:Client config unavailable.
22:25:08:WU02:FS00:0x15:Starting GUI Server
22:25:08:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Exception: Failed to send results to work server: Failed to connect to 171.67.108.31:80: Es konnte keine Verbindung hergestellt werden, da der Zielcomputer die Verbindung verweigerte.
22:25:08:WU00:FS00:Trying to send results to collection server
22:25:08:WU00:FS00:Uploading 22.88MiB to 171.65.103.160
22:25:08:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.65.103.160:8080
```



Der zusätzliche 10%-Bonus wurde berechnet. Den scheint es auch nur zu geben, wenn initial keine Verbindung zum work server möglich ist (ohne Upload-Start), korrekt ?
Allerdings ist das Problem bei den GPU-Projekten wirklich die Ausnahme. Da die abgebrochenen Uploads sich wirklich auf die CPU-Projekte konzentrieren und die Datenmenge bei den fehlerhaften Uploads durchgängig kleiner als bei den GPU-Projekten, glaube ich nicht an lokale Fehler auf meinem PC oder des DSL-Anschlusses. Hier mal die Upload-Mengen (FS00: GPU, FS01: CPU):


Spoiler



Line 309: 00:04:44:WU00:FS01:Uploading 13.23MiB to 128.143.199.97
    Line 364: 00:08:45:WU00:FS01:Uploading 13.23MiB to 128.143.231.202
    Line 535: 03:25:53:WU02:FS00:Uploading 490.32KiB to 171.67.108.142
    Line 665: 07:06:10:WU01:FS01:Uploading 13.19MiB to 128.143.199.97
    Line 720: 07:10:09:WU01:FS01:Uploading 13.19MiB to 128.143.231.202
    Line 736: 07:14:08:WU01:FS01:Uploading 13.19MiB to 128.143.199.97
    Line 768: 07:18:06:WU01:FS01:Uploading 13.19MiB to 128.143.231.202
    Line 930: 16:15:26:WU00:FS00:Uploading 17.96MiB to 171.67.108.31
    Line 988: 16:20:38:WU00:FS00:Uploading 17.96MiB to 171.65.103.160
    Line 1183: 06:18:43:WU02:FS01:Uploading 39.77MiB to 128.143.199.97
    Line 1367: 08:55:46:WU01:FS00:Uploading 22.87MiB to 171.67.108.31
    Line 1417: 09:02:17:WU01:FS00:Uploading 22.87MiB to 171.65.103.160
    Line 1580: 13:36:50:WU00:FS01:Uploading 13.42MiB to 128.143.199.97
    Line 1794: 20:17:27:WU01:FS01:Uploading 12.19MiB to 128.143.199.97
    Line 2022: 01:12:15:WU02:FS00:Uploading 24.86MiB to 171.67.108.31
    Line 2094: 01:18:28:WU02:FS00:Uploading 24.86MiB to 171.65.103.160
    Line 2157: 01:25:22:WU02:FS00:Uploading 24.86MiB to 171.67.108.31
    Line 2262: 02:37:13:WU00:FS01:Uploading 10.76MiB to 128.143.199.97
    Line 2311: 02:40:40:WU00:FS01:Uploading 10.76MiB to 128.143.231.202
    Line 2515: 09:38:10:WU02:FS01:Uploading 13.08MiB to 128.143.199.97
    Line 2570: 09:42:08:WU02:FS01:Uploading 13.08MiB to 128.143.231.202
    Line 2737: 14:49:13:WU01:FS00:Uploading 20.73MiB to 171.67.108.31
    Line 2842: 16:42:22:WU00:FS01:Uploading 13.24MiB to 128.143.199.97
    Line 2896: 16:46:23:WU00:FS01:Uploading 13.24MiB to 128.143.231.202
    Line 2922: 16:50:30:WU00:FS01:Uploading 13.24MiB to 128.143.199.97
    Line 3127: 23:53:20:WU01:FS01:Uploading 13.01MiB to 128.143.199.97
    Line 3184: 23:57:18:WU01:FS01:Uploading 13.01MiB to 128.143.231.202
    Line 3340: 01:59:16:WU00:FS01:Uploading 1.57MiB to 171.64.65.124
    Line 3465: 05:38:34:WU02:FS00:Uploading 20.83MiB to 171.67.108.31
    Line 3661: 09:04:33:WU01:FS01:Uploading 12.99MiB to 128.143.199.97
    Line 3888: 16:12:09:WU02:FS01:Uploading 13.23MiB to 128.143.199.97
    Line 3944: 16:16:13:WU02:FS01:Uploading 13.23MiB to 128.143.231.202
    Line 4100: 22:25:05:WU00:FS00:Uploading 22.88MiB to 171.67.108.31
    Line 4137: 22:25:08:WU00:FS00:Uploading 22.88MiB to 171.65.103.160
    Line 4285: 23:32:16:WU01:FS01:Uploading 13.30MiB to 128.143.199.97
    Line 4545: 05:04:55:WU02:FS00:Uploading 487.79KiB to 171.67.108.142
    Line 4652: 06:32:45:WU00:FS01:Uploading 13.24MiB to 128.143.199.97
    Line 4707: 06:36:46:WU00:FS01:Uploading 13.24MiB to 128.143.231.202
    Line 4741: 06:40:51:WU00:FS01:Uploading 13.24MiB to 128.143.199.97
    Line 4761: 06:44:50:WU00:FS01:Uploading 13.24MiB to 128.143.231.202
    Line 4783: 06:48:50:WU00:FS01:Uploading 13.24MiB to 128.143.199.97
    Line 4816: 06:52:51:WU00:FS01:Uploading 13.24MiB to 128.143.231.202
    Line 4847: 06:56:52:WU00:FS01:Uploading 13.24MiB to 128.143.199.97


Der eine größere Upload eines CPU-Projektes (Line 1183: 06:18:43:WU02:FS01:Uploading 39.77MiB to 128.143.199.97) klappte auf Anhieb fehlerfrei. Eine Konzentration der Fehler zu irgendeinem Zeitpunkt ist aus den jetzt ausgewerteten Daten nicht zu erkennen. Unser DSL-Anschluss wird nahezu exklusiv von meinem Rechner genutzt und wenn ich während des Folding-Uploads im Internet unterwegs bin, achte ich darauf, die Bandbreite nicht zusätzlich zu reduzieren.
Mir ist aufgefallen, dass das Folding-Client-GUI (Windows-Tray) während des Uploads nicht wirklich reagiert. D.h., es scheint dort mit der Programmierung der Windows-Nachrichten / Threads, zumindest im 7.3.6-er Client, noch ein Problem zu geben.

EDIT: Ich werde mal bei den nächsten Uploads zur Kontrolle ein ping zum work server mitlaufen lassen, vllt. bringt das noch neue Erkenntnisse.

ps: Ich beschreibe das hier nicht so detailliert, um Stanford einen "schwarzen Peter" zuzuschieben, sondern um bei der Lokalisierung von Ursachen für Probleme und deren Beseitigung zu helfen. Wenn das Folding-Forum bei Stanford der besser Platz wäre, gib mal Bescheid. Allerdings würde mir die Beschreibung meiner Erkenntnisse in englisch schon etwas schwerer fallen und mehr Zeit kosten. Deshalb nutze ich eigentlich gern Deine Vermittlung über diesen Thread hier, mal meinen Dank an dieser Stelle.


----------



## hbf878 (23. März 2014)

@Mattinator: Ich habe gerade mal in meine Logs geguckt - könnte es sein, dass ich ein ähnliches "Problem" habe wie du?


Spoiler





```
20:42:48:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 4450000 out of 5000000 steps (89%)
21:07:35:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 4500000 out of 5000000 steps (90%)
21:32:23:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 4550000 out of 5000000 steps (91%)
21:57:09:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 4600000 out of 5000000 steps (92%)
22:21:57:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 4650000 out of 5000000 steps (93%)
22:46:44:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 4700000 out of 5000000 steps (94%)
23:11:32:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 4750000 out of 5000000 steps (95%)
23:36:18:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 4800000 out of 5000000 steps (96%)
00:01:04:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 4850000 out of 5000000 steps (97%)
00:25:51:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 4900000 out of 5000000 steps (98%)
00:50:38:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 4950000 out of 5000000 steps (99%)
00:50:38:WU00:FS00:Connecting to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80
00:50:41:WU00:FS00:News: Welcome to Folding@Home
00:50:41:WU00:FS00:Assigned to work server 140.163.4.231
00:50:41:WU00:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: RUNNING gpu:0:R575A [AMD Radeon HD7700 Series] from 140.163.4.231
00:50:41:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 140.163.4.231:8080
00:50:42:WU00:FS00:Downloading 5.22MiB
00:50:48:WU00:FS00:Download 33.52%
00:50:54:WU00:FS00:Download 65.84%
00:51:00:WU00:FS00:Download 83.80%
00:51:06:WU00:FS00:Download 98.16%
00:51:06:WU00:FS00:Download complete
00:51:06:WU00:FS00:Received Unit: id:00 state:DOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:13001 run:117 clone:5 gen:0 core:0x17 unit:0x00000000538b3db7532870e85c1b40e0
01:15:26:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 5000000 out of 5000000 steps (100%)
01:15:51:WU01:FS00:0x17:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
01:15:51:WU01:FS00:0x17:Saving result file checkpointState.xml
01:15:54:WU01:FS00:0x17:Saving result file checkpt.crc
01:15:54:WU01:FS00:0x17:Saving result file log.txt
01:15:54:WU01:FS00:0x17:Saving result file positions.xtc
01:16:00:WU01:FS00:0x17:Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
01:16:01:WU01:FS00:FahCore returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
01:16:01:WU01:FS00:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR [COLOR=red]project:9401 run:85 clone:0 gen:44 core:0x17 unit:0x000000386652edaf52eae2ff2c2da82d
[COLOR=red]01:16:01:WU01:FS00:Uploading 23.30MiB to 171.67.108.31[COLOR=red]01:16:01:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.31:808001:16:01:WU00:FS00:Starting
01:16:01:WU00:FS00:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/ProgramData/FAHClient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/x86/ATI/R600/Core_17.fah/FahCore_17.exe -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 703 -lifeline 5480 -checkpoint 5 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor ati
01:16:01:WU00:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 7648
01:16:01:Started thread 20 on PID 5480
01:16:02:WU00:FS00:Core PID:7212
01:16:02:WU00:FS00:FahCore 0x17 started
[COLOR=red]01:16:02:WARNING:WU01:FS00:WorkServer connection failed on port 8080 trying 80[COLOR=red]01:16:02:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.31:8001:16:03:WU00:FS00:0x17:*********************** Log Started 2014-03-23T01:16:02Z ***********************
01:16:03:WU00:FS00:0x17:Project: 13001 (Run 117, Clone 5, Gen 0)
01:16:03:WU00:FS00:0x17:Unit: 0x00000000538b3db7532870e85c1b40e0
01:16:03:WU00:FS00:0x17:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
01:16:03:WU00:FS00:0x17:Machine: 0
01:16:03:WU00:FS00:0x17:Reading tar file system.xml
01:16:03:WU00:FS00:0x17:Reading tar file integrator.xml
01:16:03:WU00:FS00:0x17:Reading tar file state.xml
01:16:04:WU00:FS00:0x17:Reading tar file core.xml
01:16:04:WU00:FS00:0x17:Digital signatures verified
01:16:04:WU00:FS00:0x17:Folding@home GPU core17
01:16:04:WU00:FS00:0x17:Version 0.0.52
[COLOR=red]01:16:04:WARNING:WU01:FS00:Exception: Failed to send results to work server: Failed to connect to 171.67.108.31:80: Es konnte keine Verbindung hergestellt werden, da der Zielcomputer die Verbindung verweigerte.01:16:04:WU01:FS00:Trying to send results to[COLOR=green] collection server01:16:04:WU01:FS00:Uploading 23.30MiB to [COLOR=green]171.65.103.16001:16:04:WU01:FS00:Connecting to [COLOR=green]171.65.103.160:808001:16:11:WU01:FS00:Upload 5.63%
01:16:17:WU01:FS00:Upload 7.78%
01:16:23:WU01:FS00:Upload 9.39%
01:16:30:WU01:FS00:Upload 11.27%
01:16:36:WU01:FS00:Upload 12.88%
01:16:44:WU01:FS00:Upload 14.22%
01:16:52:WU01:FS00:Upload 16.36%
01:16:59:WU01:FS00:Upload 17.97%
01:17:06:WU01:FS00:Upload 19.58%
01:17:12:WU01:FS00:Upload 21.46%
01:17:19:WU01:FS00:Upload 22.80%
01:17:26:WU01:FS00:Upload 24.95%
01:17:32:WU01:FS00:Upload 26.56%
01:17:39:WU01:FS00:Upload 28.43%
01:17:45:WU01:FS00:Upload 30.31%
01:17:52:WU01:FS00:Upload 31.38%
01:18:00:WU01:FS00:Upload 33.53%
01:18:06:WU01:FS00:Upload 35.14%
01:18:13:WU01:FS00:Upload 37.02%
01:18:20:WU01:FS00:Upload 39.16%
01:18:26:WU01:FS00:Upload 40.77%
01:18:34:WU01:FS00:Upload 42.11%
01:18:42:WU01:FS00:Upload 44.53%
01:18:50:WU01:FS00:Upload 46.41%
01:18:56:WU01:FS00:Upload 48.55%
01:19:02:WU01:FS00:Upload 49.89%
01:19:08:WU01:FS00:Upload 51.50%
01:19:15:WU01:FS00:Upload 53.11%
01:19:24:WU01:FS00:Upload 54.99%
01:19:32:WU01:FS00:Upload 57.40%
01:19:40:WU01:FS00:Upload 59.28%
01:19:46:WU01:FS00:Upload 61.43%
01:19:53:WU01:FS00:Upload 62.77%
01:19:59:WU01:FS00:Upload 64.38%
01:20:07:WU01:FS00:Upload 65.99%
01:20:15:WU01:FS00:Upload 67.87%
01:20:21:WU01:FS00:Upload 69.48%
01:20:23:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 0 out of 5000000 steps (0%)
01:20:23:WU00:FS00:0x17:Temperature control disabled. Requirements: single Nvidia GPU, tmax must be < 110 and twait >= 900
01:20:27:WU01:FS00:Upload 70.82%
01:20:36:WU01:FS00:Upload 72.16%
01:20:44:WU01:FS00:Upload 74.57%
01:20:56:WU01:FS00:Upload 76.45%
01:21:04:WU01:FS00:Upload 78.86%
01:21:10:WU01:FS00:Upload 80.47%
01:21:16:WU01:FS00:Upload 81.81%
01:21:22:WU01:FS00:Upload 83.16%
01:21:30:WU01:FS00:Upload 84.77%
01:21:36:WU01:FS00:Upload 85.03%
01:21:44:WU01:FS00:Upload 87.45%
01:21:52:WU01:FS00:Upload 89.33%
01:22:00:WU01:FS00:Upload 91.74%
01:22:09:WU01:FS00:Upload 93.62%
01:22:17:WU01:FS00:Upload 96.03%
01:22:26:WU01:FS00:Upload 97.91%
01:22:50:WU01:FS00:Upload complete
01:22:50:WU01:FS00:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
01:22:50:WU01:FS00:Final credit estimate, 29998.00 points
01:22:50:WU01:FS00:Cleaning up
01:46:53:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 50000 out of 5000000 steps (1%)
02:12:58:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 100000 out of 5000000 steps (2%)
02:39:32:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 150000 out of 5000000 steps (3%)
03:05:39:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 200000 out of 5000000 steps (4%)
03:23:48:WARNING:Exception: 14:127.0.0.1: Receive error: 10054: Eine vorhandene Verbindung wurde vom Remotehost geschlossen.
03:23:48:WARNING:Exception: 13:127.0.0.1: Receive error: 10054: Eine vorhandene Verbindung wurde vom Remotehost geschlossen.
03:31:49:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 250000 out of 5000000 steps (5%)
03:58:25:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 300000 out of 5000000 steps (6%)
04:24:33:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 350000 out of 5000000 steps (7%)
04:51:08:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 400000 out of 5000000 steps (8%)
05:17:13:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 450000 out of 5000000 steps (9%)
```



 
habe auch gerade festgestellt, dass auch ich offenbar immer* 10% extra kriege.

*siehe #27239


----------



## Amigafan (23. März 2014)

*@mattinator*

Bitte . . . 
Wenn  Du glaubst, dass es auch irgendwo am Clienten "hängen" könnte, rate ich  Dir , die neue Version 7.4.4, die dem Beta-Stadium "entwachsen" ist, zu  nutzen.
Mache aber bitte eine "saubere" Neuinstallation (die config  kannst Du ja extra sichern, um die Daten sofort "bei der Hand" zu  haben).
Ich benutze diesen Clienten bereits auch auf einem meiner Win7-Systeme - ohne Probleme (ausgenommen die fehlende Protokollierung durch HFM.NET). 


*@hbf878*

Die "extra" 10% gibt es nur auf die 9401er WU´s, weil deren WS häufiger für den Upload nicht verfügbar ist.
Mit den neuen 13001er WU´s wirst Du die Punkte , wie im Log stehend, erhalten - dieser WS ist (derzeit immer) erreichbar.


----------



## hbf878 (23. März 2014)

Amigafan schrieb:


> *@hbf878*
> 
> Die "extra" 10% gibt es nur auf die 9401er WU´s, weil deren WS häufiger für den Upload nicht verfügbar ist.
> Mit den neuen 13001er WU´s wirst Du die Punkte , wie im Log stehend, erhalten - dieser WS ist (derzeit immer) erreichbar.


Genaugenommen handelt es sich beim von mir geposteten Ausschnitt meines Logs um den Upload einer 9401er - und für die habe ich tatsächlich 10% extra kassiert... Um das Log übersichtlicher zu machen, habe ich gerade einige Stellen rot hervorgehoben.


----------



## mattinator (23. März 2014)

Amigafan schrieb:


> *@mattinator*
> Wenn  Du glaubst, dass es auch irgendwo am Clienten "hängen" könnte, rate ich  Dir , die neue Version 7.4.4, die dem Beta-Stadium "entwachsen" ist, zu  nutzen.


 
Hatte gerade auch den Plan. Wieder das gleiche Bild beim Uplaod des aktuellen CPU-Projektes (work server 128.143.199.97). Vier Fehlversuche, wechselseitig zum work und collection server. Habe diesmal vom Start des Uploads einen ping zum work server laufen lassen. 3% Verlust, aber keine Fehler in dem Moment, wo der Upload abgeschlossen werden sollte (letzte %). Auffällig ist, dass nach der letzten %-Anzeige im Protokoll vor Abschluss des Uploads (ca. 99%) der Upload (Netzwerk-Auslastung) pausiert, ehe mit zusätzlicher Verzögerung die Fehlermeldung "Received short response, expected 512 bytes, got 0" kommt. D.h. der Fehler scheint erst zu entstehen, wenn die Daten schon auf dem Server sind. Vllt. sollten sie sich das bei Stanford noch einmal genauer ansehen.



Amigafan schrieb:


> Mache aber bitte eine "saubere" Neuinstallation (die config   kannst Du ja extra sichern, um die Daten sofort "bei der Hand" zu   haben).
> Ich benutze diesen Clienten bereits auch auf einem meiner  Win7-Systeme - ohne Probleme (ausgenommen die fehlende Protokollierung  durch HFM.NET).


 D.h., erst alten Client deinstallieren und dann die 7.4.4 ? Sollten die Projekte abgeschlossen sein, oder reicht das ordnungsgemäße pausieren ? Das Folding-Arbeitsverzeichnis sollte von der Deinstallation ja nicht betroffen sein.


----------



## wolf7 (23. März 2014)

hab ich eigentlich irgendwelche Nachteile davon, wenn ich vorerst auf den 7.4.4er verzichte und mit der Version 7.3.6 falte, so lange der noch keine HFM Unterstützung hat?


----------



## mattinator (23. März 2014)

@*wolf7*
Sieh mal in das Protokoll, vllt. hast Du auch gehäufte Upload-Exceptions. Das reduziert ggf. ein wenig die Ausbeute. Ich werde heute abend mal auf den aktuellen 7.4-er Client umswitchen. Die Historie von HFM.NET funktioniert bei mir sowieso nur eingeschränkt, da ich es nicht permanent mitlaufen lasse. Die mehrfach eingetragenen Projekte lassen sich bei mir auch nur mit externen Tools aus der Datenbank löschen. Hauptsächlich benutzt habe ich den Benchmark Viewer, da dort am schnellsten zu sehen ist, wenn aus irgendwelchen Gründen die PPD's einbrechen. Wenn die Berechnung im Client jetzt verbessert ist, kann man vielleicht darauf verzichten.


----------



## wolf7 (23. März 2014)

Hab seit dem die Server wieder laufen nix der gleichen festgestellt und im log ist bisher auch nix, werde es aber mal beobachten. Und das wäre mit dem 7.4er dann besser?


----------



## LastChaosTyp (23. März 2014)

Könnte mir jemand per Skype oder Teamviewer bei der Einrichtung des Clienten helfen? Ich krieg das nicht hin und es kommen immer Fehler -.- Bei möglicher Hilfe bitte einfach per PN an mich wenden


----------



## mallkuss (23. März 2014)

Also ohne jetzt jemandem auf die Füße treten zu wollen oder für alle zu sprechen aber ich würde dir zb erst helfen wenn du mal ein paar Takte zu dir geschrieben hättest: wer du bist, was du machst, warum du bei uns mitfalten willst, was du für ne Hardware am Start hast, ob du dir der Kosten und Risken bewusst bist, etc... Man müsste sich ja doch ein Weilchen hinsetzen um den Client bei dir ans Laufen zu bekommen, und das soll sich auch Lohnen!

Hoffe ich hab jetzt nicht gegen irgendeine Regel verstoßen oder bin unhöflich oder so


----------



## Amigafan (24. März 2014)

*@LastChaosTyp*

Dazu ein paar Fragen:
Welches Betriebssystem benutzt Du?
Welche Version des Clienten installiert Du und welche Fehlermeldungen bekommst Du?
Auf welcher Hardware willst Du falten?


----------



## TheSebi41 (24. März 2014)

Hallo
Habe mir dieses Wochenende mal aus Langeweile das Forum genauer angeschaut und habe mich schon länger gewundert was es mit dem F@H-Team-Member Tag auf sich hat 
Dann war ich auf der Homepage und habe mich informiert  
Und ich muss sagen 

Als Haupt-Folder würde ich meinen alten Laptop verwenden mit Ubuntu 12.04, Nvidia Treiber Version 319.32, Client 7.4.4
Bin auch gerade dabei Punkte für unser Team zu machen 
Doch mit dem GPU Falten klappt´s nicht so wirklich 

Log:
19:22:10:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
19:22:10:  <slot id='0' type='CPU'>
19:22:10:    <cpus v='2'/>
19:22:10:  </slot>
19:22:10:  <slot id='1' type='GPU'/>
19:22:10:</config>
19:23:23:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.201:80
19:23:25:WARNING:WU01:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.201:80': Empty work server assignment
19:23:25:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.64.65.160:80
19:23:46:WARNING:WU01:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '171.64.65.160:80': 10002: Received short response, expected 272 bytes, got 0
19:23:46:ERROR:WU01:FS01:Exception: Could not get an assignment

Kann mir da jemand helfen?

Und dann ist mir auch noch nicht klar warum ich keine Verbindung zum Laptop bekomme 
Habe schon mit zwei PCs probiert, vom Laptop auf den PC ist kein Problem und zwischen zwei Windoof clients geht die Verbindung auch

Danke schon mal für Lösungen


----------



## Amigafan (24. März 2014)

*@TheSebi41*

Das einzige Problem bei Dir:
Die Grafikkarte ist zu alt, um unter Ubuntu zu falten - dort laufen nämlich nur WU´s, die den Core17 verwenden.
Damit  ist diese GPU aber überfordert, daher läuft dieser Core auch nicht auf  ihr (ist nur für nVidia-GPU´s a la Fermi und neuer).


----------



## wolf7 (24. März 2014)

ich glaub, für ne 8400m wird es keine WUs mehr geben. Bei Falten mit Notebookhardware sollte dir klar sein, dass das der Lebensdauer der Komponenten nicht gerade zu gute kommt ner? Bis heute ungeklärt ob deswegen bei mir mal ne AMD HD6990m dran gestorben ist. (sie ging erst paar Wochen später kaputt nachdem ich den Faltbetrieb damit eingestellt hatte.)


----------



## TheSebi41 (24. März 2014)

Gut dann lass ich nur die CPU Falten 
Die Reduktion der Lebensdauer kann ich vernachlässigen, da der Laptop nicht mehr der neueste ist und die letzen Jahre auch schon viel überlebt hat  Mein Asus G73 ist schon wegen weniger tot 
Will sowiso gegen ende des Jahres einen schönen ThinkPad


----------



## Bumblebee (25. März 2014)

.. und übrigens willkommen bei uns, *TheSebi41*, schön, dasss du mittust


----------



## TheSebi41 (25. März 2014)

Wie sieht es mit der Unterstützung bei Linux mit meiner R9 290 aus und welches Linux ist am besten geeignet ?
Würde sogar eine Server-Version verwenden wenn es was bringt


----------



## Amigafan (25. März 2014)

*@TheSebi41
*
Da sieht es leider noch nicht gut aus - es fehlt ein stabiler OpenCL-Treiber für AMD-GPU´s.
Du kannst also derzeit nur unter Win7/8 mit AMD-GPU´s falten.
Unter Windows empfehle ich Dir zumindestens Catalyst 14.1 Beta V1.6 zu nutzen - eventuell 14.2 Beta V1.3.
Über den neuesten Beta (14.3) hab ich noch keine Infos.


----------



## TheSebi41 (25. März 2014)

Nein 14.3 geht gar nicht gut 
Bin auch mit der ersten WU auf der GPU bei 99,99% und das schon seit Stunden, aber mit dem 14.2 Beta 

Das mit dem Linuxclient in Fahmon am Pc hinzufügen geht nicht wirklich bei mir 
Weder zum Laptop noch zur VM, aber von Linux zu Windows gehts


----------



## Amigafan (25. März 2014)

*@TheSebi41*

Das sieht nach einer "hängenden" WU aus - also pausiere bitte mal die GPU und starte das Folden erneut - dann solltest Du sehen, dass der Fortschritt nicht bei 99% liegt.
Eventuell mußt Du auch den Computer neustarten.


----------



## TheSebi41 (25. März 2014)

pausieren und neustarten bringt auch nichts 
irgendwie stimmen die Punkte die ich wirklich bekomme und die Points Per Day die beim Programm stehen überhaupt nicht zusammen 
TheSebi41 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats
laut Programm sollen es mehr als 10000 pro Tag sein


----------



## wolf7 (25. März 2014)

ab der 10ten WU gibt es Bonus Punkte, die der Client bereits mit einrechnet. Voraussetzung ist ein ordnugnsgemäß eingetragener und auch gespeicherter Passkey.


----------



## Uwe64LE (26. März 2014)

TheSebi41 schrieb:


> Bin auch mit der ersten WU auf der GPU bei 99,99% und das schon seit Stunden, aber mit dem 14.2 Beta


Das hatte ich mit der HD7950 auch extrem oft und einmal auch mit der HD7870.
Schau mal ins Log. Da stehen garantiert andere Werte.

Da hilft nur pausieren und Rechner neustarten. Der zeigt dann zwar trotzdem am Anfang wieder 99,xx aber in der Log steht
Checkpoint gefunden und nach ein paar Minuten kommt dann die richtige Anzeige.
Leider verliert man dadurch immer extrem viele Punkte.


----------



## mattinator (26. März 2014)

Seit Sonntag früh nur noch Core-15-GPU-Projekte. Scheint aber irgendwie mehr oder weniger alle Teams zu betreffen. Ich habe mal die ersten zwanzig Teams bei EOC angeschaut, eigentlich alle mir einem Drop. Ich mache mir mal eine Linux Mint auf 'ner externen USB-3.0-Platte fertig. Mal sehen, wie's funktioniert.


----------



## Bumblebee (26. März 2014)

mattinator schrieb:


> Seit Sonntag früh nur noch Core-15-GPU-Projekte.



Ist bei mir sehr ähnlich
Musste doch glatt noch ein paar GraKa's mehr anwerfen um den Drop einigermassen auszugleichen
Fragt mich nicht nach meiner nächsten Stromrechnung


----------



## wolf7 (26. März 2014)

Meine Karten haben nur 13000/13001er WUs bekommen.


----------



## mattinator (26. März 2014)

Hmm, unter NVIDIA unter Linux ? Oder hast Du 'nen anderen Trick ?


----------



## wolf7 (26. März 2014)

aso ich vergess das immer, ne keine nvidia, kein linux


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. März 2014)

Hat Standfort jetzt auch Probleme mit dem Empfangsserver der Big-WU's? 

 Hier liegt seit 9h ne fertige P8104 rum und mein Server kann sie nicht verschicken.
 Auch ein Neustart des Server hat nichts gebracht > er hat sich jetzt zwar ne P8101 geholt aber die P8104 kann er immer noch nicht verschicken.

 9h Faltzeit + 9h Bonus der P8104 dahin. 



Edit:
Hab vor 20min nochmal den Clienten neugestartet > jetzt hat er die P8104 ohne Probleme hochgeladen.

Weiß der Geier was wieder los war.


Edit 2:
Durch das gestrige Problem sind ~270'000Punkte verloren gegangen (~150'000 Bonus + ~120'000 Faltausfall).


----------



## LastChaosTyp (28. März 2014)

So, ich falte seit ein paar Tagen fleißig mit  Nun eine Frage: Bei mir ist nicht mehr das Zeichen vom Clienten zusehen, der Prozess läuft aber und zieht auch Leistung, aber ich kann nur über das Webpanel zugreifen und steuern. Kann mir da einer weiterhelfen? Ich nutze:
Software:
- Win7 64bit
- FAHControlPanel

Hardware:
- i7 2600 @3.4 HGz
- MSi GTX 660 OC

Und nich ne Frage: Wenn ich das Programm auf: "Nur wenn ich arbeite" stelle, faltet der dann auch, wenn der Bildschirmschoner an ist und ich nichts mache?


----------



## hbf878 (28. März 2014)

LastChaosTyp schrieb:


> So, ich falte seit ein paar Tagen fleißig mit  Nun eine Frage: Bei mir ist nicht mehr das Zeichen vom Clienten zusehen, der Prozess läuft aber und zieht auch Leistung, aber ich kann nur über das Webpanel zugreifen und steuern. Kann mir da einer weiterhelfen? Ich nutze:
> Software:
> - Win7 64bit
> - FAHControlPanel


Eigentlich ein Indiz dafür, dass einfach fahcontrol.exe nicht läuft. Starte mal die Kommandozeile und tippe "fahcontrol" (ohne ""), mit Enter bestätigen. Dann sollte sich was tun...


----------



## Uwe64LE (28. März 2014)

In der Taskleiste auf das kleine Dreieck klicken (laufende Prozesse anzeigen) und wenn dort das FAH Symbol erscheint: Rechtsklick drauf und von web auf advanced wechseln


----------



## LastChaosTyp (28. März 2014)

Ok, ich kriege zwar das Programm auf, danke hbf878, aber wenn ich es schließe, minimiert es sich nicht mehr(auch nicht bei dem Dreieck). Irgendjemand ne Idee?


----------



## Amigafan (29. März 2014)

*@LastChaosTyp*

Wenn  ich eine Programmoberfläche schließe, erhalte ich natürlich keine  minimierte Anzeige in der Taskleiste - Du mußt das Fenster minimieren . .  . 

BTW:
Noch eine Bitte - wenn Dir jemand im Forum antwortet (auch in Form von Fragen), sollte auch eine Antwort von Dir erfolgen . . .


----------



## LastChaosTyp (29. März 2014)

Wann hat mir denn einer geantwortet? Habe nix gesehen. Falls doch, Sorry dafür. Und wie siehts mit meiner anderen Frage aus? 


> Wenn ich das Programm auf: "Nur wenn ich arbeite" stelle, faltet der dann auch, wenn der Bildschirmschoner an ist und ich nichts mache?


----------



## Amigafan (29. März 2014)

Ich zitiere:



LastChaosTyp schrieb:


> Könnte  mir jemand per Skype oder Teamviewer  bei der Einrichtung des Clienten  helfen? Ich krieg das nicht hin und  es kommen immer Fehler -.- Bei  möglicher Hilfe bitte einfach per PN an  mich wenden





Amigafan schrieb:


> *@LastChaosTyp*
> 
> Dazu ein paar Fragen:
> Welches Betriebssystem benutzt Du?
> ...


 . . . 


Wo, bitte, findest Du diese Einstellung?

Ich falte - wenn überhaupt, doch dann, wenn ich *nicht* am PC arbeite.
Daher macht Deine Wahl - in meinen Augen - überhaupt keinen Sinn 
Das wäre die doppelte Nutzung des PC - falten und arbeiten (oder ideln lassen, wenn man nicht am PC ist?????)


----------



## LastChaosTyp (29. März 2014)

Wenn ich nur surfe, kann der PC ruhig falten, so kann ich deutlich mehr Punkte machen. Aber wenn ich dann mal für 10-15 Minuten weg bin, lasse ich den PC einfach an. Der fährt dann in den IDLE-Modus und deshalb die Frage: Faltet der dann immernoch weiter?


----------



## mattinator (29. März 2014)

Wahrscheinlich nicht, die Windows Energiespareinstellungen beziehen sich nach meiner Kenntnis nur auf interaktive Nutzung des Computers, nicht auf Hintergrund-Prozesse wie das Folding. Das Anpassen der Windows Standard-Energieeinstellungen sollte die erste Aktion eines Windows-Falters sein.


----------



## LastChaosTyp (29. März 2014)

Ok, scjinmal danke für den Tipp, aber auf welche Energiespareinstellungen soll denn dann der PC gestellt werden? Höchstleistung?


----------



## mattinator (29. März 2014)

Musst Du schon selbst entscheiden, ich habe immer die Einstellungen einzeln durchgesehen und angepasst.


----------



## sc59 (30. März 2014)

moin moin zusammen,
habe grade mal SteamOS installiert und V7.4.4 installiert . google chrome mitNaCal läuft eben falls.
CPU also kein Problem .
bei den GPU's sieht es anderst aus.
hier bring mir der Client eine Fehlermeldung:
UNKNOWN_ENUM (127 = 0x7f)
die nach drei atemps mit
Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
abgebrochen wird.
komplettes log im spoiler:



Spoiler



09:19:14:Saving configuration to /etc/fahclient/config.xml
09:19:14:<config>
09:19:14:  <!-- Client Control -->
09:19:14:  <fold-anon v='true'/>
09:19:14:
09:19:14:  <!-- Folding Core -->
09:19:14:  <checkpoint v='3'/>
09:19:14:
09:19:14:  <!-- Folding Slot Configuration -->
09:19:14:  <cause v='CANCER'/>
09:19:14:  <gpu v='false'/>
09:19:14:
09:19:14:  <!-- Network -->
09:19:14:  <proxy v=':8080'/>
09:19:14:
09:19:14:  <!-- Slot Control -->
09:19:14:  <power v='FULL'/>
09:19:14:
09:19:14:  <!-- User Information -->
09:19:14:  <passkey v='********************************'/>
09:19:14:  <team v='70335'/>
09:19:14:  <user v='sc59'/>
09:19:14:
09:19:14:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
09:19:14:  <slot id='0' type='CPU'>
09:19:14:    <max-packet-size v='small'/>
09:19:14:    <pause-on-start v='true'/>
09:19:14:  </slot>
09:19:14:  <slot id='1' type='GPU'>
09:19:14:    <pause-on-start v='true'/>
09:19:14:  </slot>
09:19:14:  <slot id='2' type='GPU'>
09:19:14:    <pause-on-start v='true'/>
09:19:14:  </slot>
09:19:14:</config>
09:19:42:FS01:Unpaused
09:19:43:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.201:80
09:19:43:WU01:FS01:Assigned to work server 171.67.108.31
09:19:43:WU01:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: READY gpu:0:GK104 [GeForce GTX 670] from 171.67.108.31
09:19:43:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.31:8080
09:19:44:WU01:FS01ownloading 3.67MiB
09:19:50:WU01:FS01ownload 66.44%
09:19:52:WU01:FS01ownload complete
09:19:52:WU01:FS01:Received Unit: id:01 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:9401 run:870 clone:1 gen:0 core:0x17 unit:0x000000016652edaf5328904c570a8d90
09:19:52:WU01:FS01ownloading core from http://www.stanford.edu/~pande/Linux/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_17.fah
09:19:52:WU01:FS01:Connecting to Stanford University
09:19:53:WU01:FS01:FahCore 17: Downloading 3.01MiB
09:19:59:WU01:FS01:FahCore 17: 29.06%
09:20:00:Saving configuration to /etc/fahclient/config.xml
09:20:00:<config>
09:20:00:  <!-- Client Control -->
09:20:00:  <fold-anon v='true'/>
09:20:00:
09:20:00:  <!-- Folding Core -->
09:20:00:  <checkpoint v='3'/>
09:20:00:
09:20:00:  <!-- Folding Slot Configuration -->
09:20:00:  <cause v='CANCER'/>
09:20:00:  <gpu v='false'/>
09:20:00:
09:20:00:  <!-- Network -->
09:20:00:  <proxy v=':8080'/>
09:20:00:
09:20:00:  <!-- Slot Control -->
09:20:00:  <power v='FULL'/>
09:20:00:
09:20:00:  <!-- User Information -->
09:20:00:  <passkey v='********************************'/>
09:20:00:  <team v='70335'/>
09:20:00:  <user v='sc59'/>
09:20:00:
09:20:00:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
09:20:00:  <slot id='0' type='CPU'>
09:20:00:    <max-packet-size v='small'/>
09:20:00:    <pause-on-start v='true'/>
09:20:00:  </slot>
09:20:00:  <slot id='1' type='GPU'>
09:20:00:    <pause-on-start v='true'/>
09:20:00:  </slot>
09:20:00:  <slot id='2' type='GPU'>
09:20:00:    <pause-on-start v='true'/>
09:20:00:  </slot>
09:20:00:</config>
09:20:05:WU01:FS01:FahCore 17: 60.21%
09:20:11:WU01:FS01:FahCore 17: 91.35%
09:20:12:WU01:FS01:FahCore 17: Download complete
09:20:12:WU01:FS01:Valid core signature
09:20:12:WU01:FS01:Unpacked 8.16MiB to cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Linux/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_17.fah/FahCore_17
09:20:12:WU01:FS01:Starting
09:20:12:WU01:FS01:Running FahCore: /usr/bin/FAHCoreWrapper /var/lib/fahclient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Linux/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_17.fah/FahCore_17 -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 21797 -checkpoint 3 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia
09:20:12:WU01:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 22826
09:20:12:WU01:FS01:Core PID:22830
09:20:12:WU01:FS01:FahCore 0x17 started
09:20:13:WARNING:WU01:FS01:FahCore returned: UNKNOWN_ENUM (127 = 0x7f)
09:20:13:WU01:FS01:Starting
09:20:13:WU01:FS01:Running FahCore: /usr/bin/FAHCoreWrapper /var/lib/fahclient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Linux/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_17.fah/FahCore_17 -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 21797 -checkpoint 3 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia
09:20:13:WU01:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 22831
09:20:13:WU01:FS01:Core PID:22835
09:20:13:WU01:FS01:FahCore 0x17 started
09:20:13:WARNING:WU01:FS01:FahCore returned: UNKNOWN_ENUM (127 = 0x7f)
09:21:13:WU01:FS01:Starting
09:21:13:WU01:FS01:Running FahCore: /usr/bin/FAHCoreWrapper /var/lib/fahclient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Linux/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_17.fah/FahCore_17 -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 21797 -checkpoint 3 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia
09:21:13:WU01:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 22838
09:21:13:WU01:FS01:Core PID:22842
09:21:13:WU01:FS01:FahCore 0x17 started
09:21:13:WARNING:WU01:FS01:FahCore returned: UNKNOWN_ENUM (127 = 0x7f)
09:21:30:FS01aused
09:22:02:Saving configuration to /etc/fahclient/config.xml
09:22:02:<config>
09:22:02:  <!-- Client Control -->
09:22:02:  <fold-anon v='true'/>
09:22:02:
09:22:02:  <!-- Folding Core -->
09:22:02:  <checkpoint v='3'/>
09:22:02:
09:22:02:  <!-- Folding Slot Configuration -->
09:22:02:  <cause v='CANCER'/>
09:22:02:  <gpu v='false'/>
09:22:02:
09:22:02:  <!-- Network -->
09:22:02:  <proxy v=':8080'/>
09:22:02:
09:22:02:  <!-- Slot Control -->
09:22:02:  <power v='FULL'/>
09:22:02:
09:22:02:  <!-- User Information -->
09:22:02:  <passkey v='********************************'/>
09:22:02:  <team v='70335'/>
09:22:02:  <user v='sc59'/>
09:22:02:
09:22:02:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
09:22:02:  <slot id='0' type='CPU'>
09:22:02:    <max-packet-size v='small'/>
09:22:02:    <pause-on-start v='true'/>
09:22:02:  </slot>
09:22:02:  <slot id='1' type='GPU'>
09:22:02:    <pause-on-start v='true'/>
09:22:02:    <paused v='true'/>
09:22:02:  </slot>
09:22:02:  <slot id='2' type='GPU'>
09:22:02:    <pause-on-start v='true'/>
09:22:02:  </slot>
09:22:02:</config>
09:24:03:FS01:Unpaused
09:24:03:WU01:FS01ownloading core from http://www.stanford.edu/~pande/Linux/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_17.fah
09:24:03:WU01:FS01:Connecting to Stanford University
09:24:04:WU01:FS01:FahCore 17: Downloading 3.01MiB
09:24:04:Removing old file 'configs/config-20140330-085233.xml'
09:24:04:Saving configuration to /etc/fahclient/config.xml
09:24:04:<config>
09:24:04:  <!-- Client Control -->
09:24:04:  <fold-anon v='true'/>
09:24:04:
09:24:04:  <!-- Folding Core -->
09:24:04:  <checkpoint v='3'/>
09:24:04:
09:24:04:  <!-- Folding Slot Configuration -->
09:24:04:  <cause v='CANCER'/>
09:24:04:  <gpu v='false'/>
09:24:04:
09:24:04:  <!-- Network -->
09:24:04:  <proxy v=':8080'/>
09:24:04:
09:24:04:  <!-- Slot Control -->
09:24:04:  <power v='FULL'/>
09:24:04:
09:24:04:  <!-- User Information -->
09:24:04:  <passkey v='********************************'/>
09:24:04:  <team v='70335'/>
09:24:04:  <user v='sc59'/>
09:24:04:
09:24:04:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
09:24:04:  <slot id='0' type='CPU'>
09:24:04:    <max-packet-size v='small'/>
09:24:04:    <pause-on-start v='true'/>
09:24:04:  </slot>
09:24:04:  <slot id='1' type='GPU'>
09:24:04:    <pause-on-start v='true'/>
09:24:04:  </slot>
09:24:04:  <slot id='2' type='GPU'>
09:24:04:    <pause-on-start v='true'/>
09:24:04:  </slot>
09:24:04:</config>
09:24:10:WU01:FS01:FahCore 17: 31.14%
09:24:16:WU01:FS01:FahCore 17: 62.28%
09:24:22:WU01:FS01:FahCore 17: 95.50%
09:24:23:WU01:FS01:FahCore 17: Download complete
09:24:23:WU01:FS01:Valid core signature
09:24:23:WU01:FS01:Unpacked 8.16MiB to cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Linux/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_17.fah/FahCore_17
09:24:23:WU01:FS01:Starting
09:24:23:WU01:FS01:Running FahCore: /usr/bin/FAHCoreWrapper /var/lib/fahclient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Linux/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_17.fah/FahCore_17 -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 21797 -checkpoint 3 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia
09:24:23:WU01:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 22893
09:24:23:WU01:FS01:Core PID:22897
09:24:23:WU01:FS01:FahCore 0x17 started
09:24:23:WARNING:WU01:FS01:FahCore returned: UNKNOWN_ENUM (127 = 0x7f)
09:25:23:WU01:FS01:Starting
09:25:23:WU01:FS01:Running FahCore: /usr/bin/FAHCoreWrapper /var/lib/fahclient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Linux/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_17.fah/FahCore_17 -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 21797 -checkpoint 3 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia
09:25:23:WU01:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 22900
09:25:23:WU01:FS01:Core PID:22904
09:25:23:WU01:FS01:FahCore 0x17 started
09:25:23:WARNING:WU01:FS01:FahCore returned: UNKNOWN_ENUM (127 = 0x7f)
09:25:23:WARNING:WU01:FS01:Too many errors, failing
09:25:23:WU01:FS01:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:FAILED project:9401 run:870 clone:1 gen:0 core:0x17 unit:0x000000016652edaf5328904c570a8d90
09:25:23:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.31:8080
09:25:24:WU02:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.201:80
09:25:24:WU01:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
09:25:24:WU01:FS01:Cleaning up
09:25:25:WU02:FS01:Assigned to work server 171.67.108.31
09:25:25:WU02:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: READY gpu:0:GK104 [GeForce GTX 670] from 171.67.108.31
09:25:25:WU02:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.31:8080
09:25:25:WU02:FS01ownloading 4.04MiB
09:25:31:WU02:FS01ownload 52.63%
09:25:33:FS01aused
09:25:34:WU02:FS01ownload complete
09:25:34:WU02:FS01:Received Unit: id:02 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:9401 run:70 clone:2 gen:9 core:0x17 unit:0x0000000f6652edaf5328177ee7ce7d6f
09:26:02:WU00:FS00:0xa3:Completed 15000 out of 500000 steps  (3%)
09:26:06:Removing old file 'configs/config-20140330-085435.xml'
09:26:06:Saving configuration to /etc/fahclient/config.xml
09:26:06:<config>
09:26:06:  <!-- Client Control -->
09:26:06:  <fold-anon v='true'/>
09:26:06:
09:26:06:  <!-- Folding Core -->
09:26:06:  <checkpoint v='3'/>
09:26:06:
09:26:06:  <!-- Folding Slot Configuration -->
09:26:06:  <cause v='CANCER'/>
09:26:06:  <gpu v='false'/>
09:26:06:
09:26:06:  <!-- Network -->
09:26:06:  <proxy v=':8080'/>
09:26:06:
09:26:06:  <!-- Slot Control -->
09:26:06:  <power v='FULL'/>
09:26:06:
09:26:06:  <!-- User Information -->
09:26:06:  <passkey v='********************************'/>
09:26:06:  <team v='70335'/>
09:26:06:  <user v='sc59'/>
09:26:06:
09:26:06:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
09:26:06:  <slot id='0' type='CPU'>
09:26:06:    <max-packet-size v='small'/>
09:26:06:    <pause-on-start v='true'/>
09:26:06:  </slot>
09:26:06:  <slot id='1' type='GPU'>
09:26:06:    <pause-on-start v='true'/>
09:26:06:    <paused v='true'/>
09:26:06:  </slot>
09:26:06:  <slot id='2' type='GPU'>
09:26:06:    <pause-on-start v='true'/>
09:26:06:  </slot>
09:26:06:</config>
09:26:09:FS01:Unpaused
09:26:09:WU02:FS01:Starting
09:26:09:WU02:FS01:Running FahCore: /usr/bin/FAHCoreWrapper /var/lib/fahclient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Linux/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_17.fah/FahCore_17 -dir 02 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 21797 -checkpoint 3 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia
09:26:09:WU02:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 22906
09:26:09:WU02:FS01:Core PID:22910
09:26:09:WU02:FS01:FahCore 0x17 started
09:26:09:WARNING:WU02:FS01:FahCore returned: UNKNOWN_ENUM (127 = 0x7f)
09:26:09:WU02:FS01:Starting
09:26:09:WU02:FS01:Running FahCore: /usr/bin/FAHCoreWrapper /var/lib/fahclient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Linux/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_17.fah/FahCore_17 -dir 02 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 21797 -checkpoint 3 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia
09:26:09:WU02:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 22911
09:26:09:WU02:FS01:Core PID:22915
09:26:09:WU02:FS01:FahCore 0x17 started
09:26:10:WARNING:WU02:FS01:FahCore returned: UNKNOWN_ENUM (127 = 0x7f)
09:26:11:FS01:Finishing
09:27:07:Removing old file 'configs/config-20140330-085536.xml'
09:27:07:Saving configuration to /etc/fahclient/config.xml
09:27:07:<config>
09:27:07:  <!-- Client Control -->
09:27:07:  <fold-anon v='true'/>
09:27:07:
09:27:07:  <!-- Folding Core -->
09:27:07:  <checkpoint v='3'/>
09:27:07:
09:27:07:  <!-- Folding Slot Configuration -->
09:27:07:  <cause v='CANCER'/>
09:27:07:  <gpu v='false'/>
09:27:07:
09:27:07:  <!-- Network -->
09:27:07:  <proxy v=':8080'/>
09:27:07:
09:27:07:  <!-- Slot Control -->
09:27:07:  <power v='FULL'/>
09:27:07:
09:27:07:  <!-- User Information -->
09:27:07:  <passkey v='********************************'/>
09:27:07:  <team v='70335'/>
09:27:07:  <user v='sc59'/>
09:27:07:
09:27:07:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
09:27:07:  <slot id='0' type='CPU'>
09:27:07:    <max-packet-size v='small'/>
09:27:07:    <pause-on-start v='true'/>
09:27:07:  </slot>
09:27:07:  <slot id='1' type='GPU'>
09:27:07:    <pause-on-start v='true'/>
09:27:07:  </slot>
09:27:07:  <slot id='2' type='GPU'>
09:27:07:    <pause-on-start v='true'/>
09:27:07:  </slot>
09:27:07:</config>
09:27:09:WU02:FS01:Starting
09:27:09:WU02:FS01:Running FahCore: /usr/bin/FAHCoreWrapper /var/lib/fahclient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Linux/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_17.fah/FahCore_17 -dir 02 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 21797 -checkpoint 3 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia
09:27:09:WU02:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 22917
09:27:09:WU02:FS01:Core PID:22921
09:27:09:WU02:FS01:FahCore 0x17 started
09:27:10:WARNING:WU02:FS01:FahCore returned: UNKNOWN_ENUM (127 = 0x7f)
09:28:09:WU02:FS01:Starting
09:28:09:WU02:FS01:Running FahCore: /usr/bin/FAHCoreWrapper /var/lib/fahclient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Linux/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_17.fah/FahCore_17 -dir 02 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 21797 -checkpoint 3 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia
09:28:09:WU02:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 22929
09:28:09:WU02:FS01:Core PID:22933
09:28:09:WU02:FS01:FahCore 0x17 started
09:28:10:WARNING:WU02:FS01:FahCore returned: UNKNOWN_ENUM (127 = 0x7f)
09:29:09:WU02:FS01:Starting
09:29:09:WU02:FS01:Running FahCore: /usr/bin/FAHCoreWrapper /var/lib/fahclient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Linux/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_17.fah/FahCore_17 -dir 02 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 21797 -checkpoint 3 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia
09:29:09:WU02:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 22935
09:29:09:WU02:FS01:Core PID:22939
09:29:09:WU02:FS01:FahCore 0x17 started
09:29:10:WARNING:WU02:FS01:FahCore returned: UNKNOWN_ENUM (127 = 0x7f)
09:29:10:WARNING:WU02:FS01:Too many errors, failing
09:29:10:WU02:FS01:Sending unit results: id:02 state:SEND error:FAILED project:9401 run:70 clone:2 gen:9 core:0x17 unit:0x0000000f6652edaf5328177ee7ce7d6f
09:29:10:WU02:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.31:8080
09:29:11:WU02:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
09:29:11:WU02:FS01:Cleaning up
09:33:42:WU00:FS00:0xa3:Completed 20000 out of 500000 steps  (4%)


denke es liegt an den NVIDIA -Treibern die Valve mitliefert.
wenn ich es schaffe den treiber auf eine der offiziellen von NV 310.xxx zurückzusetzen probiere ich GPU folding nochmals.
kann aber dauern.

oder hatt jemand schon Erfahrung mit SteamOS und NV GPUś ???

mfg schönen sonnigen Sonntag


----------



## Abductee (30. März 2014)

Ich wüsste keinen Grund der für Steam OS spricht.
Linux Mint Mate/Cinnamon ist für mich immer noch die erste Wahl.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. März 2014)

In letzter Zeit hab ich ja leider vermehrt Faltprobleme mit meinem Server: 

 Gibt es ne Android-App mit der ich meinen Server überwachen kann was er jetzt gerade macht? 

 Hab ja selber schon gesucht aber nichts gefunden.

 Momentan bin ich nicht allzu regelmässig am PC und deshalb vergehen zum Teil doch viele Stunden bis ich ein Problem bemerke.


----------



## Abductee (30. März 2014)

Dein Großer läuft nativ mit Linux ohne eine VM oder?
Dein Mainboard bietet keinerlei Fernwartungsfunktion?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. März 2014)

Nativ Linux (Ubuntu 13.4 (glaub ich) LTS)

Soviel ich weiß bietet das Asus Z9PE-D8 WS keine Fernwartung an.

Auf die Idee mit dem Teamviewer bin ich selber schon gekommen, leider gefällt mir die Idee nicht besonders:
A. Läuft wieder was zusätzlich was den Client ausbremst.
B. Der Teamviewer würde innert kürzester Zeit mein Datenvolumen meines Handyabos sprengen.


----------



## ProfBoom (30. März 2014)

Vielleicht kannst du dich über SSH auf den Server verbinden? Damit könntest du zumindest schonmal über die Konsole die CPU-Last prüfen. Und Logs ansehen geht ja auch.


----------



## Abductee (30. März 2014)

Nix Teamviewer, der frisst ziehmlich Resourcen wenn der immer offen bleibt.
Die Servermainboards können fast alle IPMI, wo du einen Remote Zugang über den Browser/Java hast.
Mit einem VPN auf deinem Handy könntest du so zumindest die Temperaturen checken und so sehen ob sich der Dicke im Leerlauf befindet.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Unter Windows hätte man das mit Fanspeed machen können das er dir bei einer Unterschreitung der CPU-Temperatur (Leerlauf) eine Email schickt.
Für Linux hab ich da aber nichts vergleichbares gefunden.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. März 2014)

Vielleicht wäre picar81_4711-Lösung was für mich?

Er hatte als er noch mit mehreren Faltservern am Start war sich irgendwie die Faltclienten mit ihren Faltprozenten ins Netz hochgeladen und man konnte sich diese online anschauen.

Leider hab ich keine Ahnung wie es geht.


Edit:
Habe mich mal schlau über "IPMI" gemacht:
Von Haus aus verfügt das Z9PE-D8 WS über kein IPMI, kann aber nachträglich über eine Erweiterungskarte (ASUS ASMB6-iKVM ~30Euro) hinzugefügt werden.


Edit 2:
picar hat diese Lösung immer noch in seiner Signatur verlinkt > Folding Client Summary


----------



## mattinator (30. März 2014)

ProfBoom schrieb:


> Vielleicht kannst du dich über SSH auf den Server verbinden? Damit könntest du zumindest schonmal über die Konsole die CPU-Last prüfen. Und Logs ansehen geht ja auch.


Zufällig ausgewählten gemappten Port im Router umlenken und nur key based Authentifizierung.



Abductee schrieb:


> Ich wüsste keinen Grund der für Steam OS spricht.
> Linux Mint Mate/Cinnamon ist für mich immer noch die erste Wahl.


 
Ggf. gleich im Linux mit zocken !? Btw. hast Du in Deinem Mint den GPU-Client mit NVIDIA-Grafik laufen ?


----------



## Abductee (30. März 2014)

Ich hatte 1-2WUs zum testen über Mint laufen lassen und das hat tadellos funktioniert.
Steam kann man idiotensicher mit einem Doppelklick installieren, die Nvidia Treiber funktionieren auch ohne Probleme.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. März 2014)

mattinator schrieb:


> Zufällig ausgewählten gemappten Port im Router umlenken und nur key based Authentifizierung.


 Wie soll das genau funktionieren via Smartphone?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (30. März 2014)

*@mattinator
*
Ich lasse seit einigen Monaten meine GTX670 unter Ubuntu 13.04 (keine LTS: 12.04 und das kommende 14.04 - derzeit als Beta2 - sind LTS-Versionen) falten - noch mit Forceware 304.xx und Core17_V0.0.46.
Der Vorteil gegenüber Windows:
Der "alte" GPU-Treiber läuft ausgesprochen stabil und schnell (bis zu 100K PPD!)- selbst mit den neuesten WU´s - und es gibt nur Core_17-WU´s.
Alle anderen nVidia-WU´s sind unter Linux nämlich nicht lauffähig . . . 

Au0erdem habe ich - endlich - wieder ein Mobo für meinen seit Monaten "arbeitslosen" 2700K.
Der läuft derzeit gerade noch unter WinXP (leichter, um OC-Grenzen auszutesten), wird aber demnächst auch wieder auf Ubuntu umgestellt.
Und dann teste ich mal dort den NaCL (der soll wesentlich mehr Punkte bringen als der "Standard-Client).


----------



## mattinator (30. März 2014)

Abductee schrieb:


> Steam kann man idiotensicher mit einem Doppelklick installieren.


 Ok, ist ein Argument. Hatte gar nicht an den Steam-Linux-Client gedacht. Insofern ist natürlich eine "Standard-"Distribution dem SteamOS gegenüber klar im Vorteil.



Abductee schrieb:


> Ich hatte 1-2WUs zum testen über Mint laufen lassen und das hat tadellos funktioniert.
> ..., die Nvidia Treiber funktionieren auch ohne Probleme.


Welche Version des NVIDIA-Clients, der Standard-nouveau-Treiber sollte für's Folden nicht geeignet sein ? Welche Grafikkarte hast Du getestet ?



Amigafan schrieb:


> Ich lasse seit einigen Monaten meine GTX670 unter Ubuntu 13.04 (keine  LTS: 12.04 und das kommende 14.04 - derzeit als Beta2 - sind  LTS-Versionen) falten - noch mit Forceware 304.xx und Core17_V0.0.46.
> Der Vorteil gegenüber Windows:
> Der "alte" GPU-Treiber läuft ausgesprochen stabil und schnell (bis zu  100K PPD!)- selbst mit den neuesten WU´s - und es gibt nur Core_17-WU´s.


 
Ist ja alles ein bisschen tricky. Ich hatte mir auf einer externen 2.5"-USB-3.0-Festplatte einen freien Bereich hinter der NTFS-Partition eingerichtet, dort ein Linux Mint 16 installiert und in allen möglichen Umgebungen CPU- und GPU-Folding nativ getestet (AMD X2 64 und kleine NVIDIA Quadro, Dell Notebock mit Core-2 CPU und zum Schluss mein normaler PC). Mit einem Patch läuft der 325.15 Treiber von NVIDIA. Allerdings funktioniert im Moment das Auslesen der Taktraten sowie das OC mit nvidia-smi noch nicht. Gibt es auch unter Linux das Problem mit dem Einbruch der Falt-Leistung bei den höheren Treiber-Versionen ? Ansonsten würde ich auch mal eine neuere Version ausprobieren. Irgendwie hatte beim letzten Test auf meinem PC das Linux nach einiger Laufzeit mit  dem externen USB-3.0-Gehäuse Probleme. Darum habe ich die  Linux-Installation noch auf eine interne 3.5"-Platte geklont, da funktioniert auch der Dualboot besser (EasyBCD). Der abschließende Test steht noch aus, musste erst noch hier im Windows ein paar Dinge bereinigen. Allerdings brauche ich ab und zu noch mein Windows, einen zweiten Rechner habe ich nicht, wird mir vom Stromverbrauch dann auch zu teuer.



Amigafan schrieb:


> Und dann teste ich mal dort den NaCL (der soll wesentlich mehr Punkte bringen als der "Standard-Client).


 Das ist natürlich eine gute Idee, kann ich auch mal testen.

EDIT: Werde dann mal versuchen, das MozBackup-Archiv im Linux zu importieren.


----------



## Abductee (30. März 2014)

mattinator schrieb:


> Welche Version des NVIDIA-Clients, der Standard-nouveau-Treiber sollte  für's Folden nicht geeignet sein ? Welche Grafikkarte hast Du getestet ?


Ich hab den Standardclient von der Standford Homepage installiert und den Linux Treiber mit der höchsten Versionsnummer den mir Mint angeboten hatte. 
Ist schon etwas her, ich glaub es war der 319er.


----------



## mattinator (30. März 2014)

Ok. danke ! Bin jetzt schon im Mint. Restore MozBackup im Firefox scheint funktioniert zu haben.


----------



## Abductee (30. März 2014)

Was ist denn der aktuellste Treiber wenn du *ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa *als Paketquelle hinzufügst?
Hab momentan keinen Linuxrechner mit einer Nvidia-Karte am laufen.


----------



## mattinator (31. März 2014)

331.20, habe nur Bedenken, dass es beim Folding mit meiner GTX 660 Ti den gleichen Drop gibt, wie unter Windows.


----------



## Amigafan (31. März 2014)

*@mattinator*

Da kann ich Dich "beruhigen"  - dieselben Probleme. 
Warum, glaubst Du, dass ich einen "alten" Treiber verwende?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. März 2014)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wie soll das genau funktionieren via Smartphone?  <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=727714"/>


Antwort?


----------



## ProfBoom (31. März 2014)

Ich hab's nicht ausprobiert, aber eine Suche förderte Android SSH Key Auth with ConnectBot zu Tage. 

"ConnectBot is an open source SSH client for Android. [...] Both password and public key authentication  are allowed."


----------



## T0M@0 (1. April 2014)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Antwort?


 
Naja, in HFM.net kann man sich eine Webseite generieren lassen in festen intervallen. Dies kann man dann auf einen Webspace hochladen lassen, oder du hostest es direkt auf dem PC. (Webserver + Port forwarding + Dyndns)


----------



## sc59 (1. April 2014)

Abductee schrieb:


> Ich wüsste keinen Grund der für Steam OS spricht.
> Linux Mint Mate/Cinnamon ist für mich immer noch die erste Wahl.


 
naja ich war der der es nur ausprobieren wollte .
LinuxMint+SteamLinuxClient+V7.x.x ist Standard.

zur Fehlermeldung hatt sich leider niemand geaüssert . 

Das wäre mir eventuell hilfreich gewesen.
Egal Wochende ist rum und Probierorgien sind abgeschlossen.

in diesem Sinne 
mfg sc59


----------



## Amigafan (2. April 2014)

sc59 schrieb:


> . . .
> zur Fehlermeldung hatt sich leider niemand geaüssert .



Das Problem dabei:
Dieser Fehlercode existiert derzeit leider noch nicht in der CoreStatus-Code-Übersicht des FahWiki.
Siehe: CoreStatus codes - FaHWiki
Daher wäre für solche Probleme (und weil ich kein Linux-Spezialist bin) das FoldingForum die erste "Anlaufstelle" - z. B. hier: https://foldingforum.org/viewforum.php?f=89

Ich gehe allerdings davon aus, dass diese Fehlermeldung mit dem Grafiktreiber zusammenhängt . . . 


BTW:
Grundsätzlich gilt:
Wenn Ihr "auf eigene Faust" etwas ausprobieren möchtet, könnt Ihr das jederzeit tun - aber:
Um die Lösung der auftretenden Probleme solltet Ihr Euch erst einmal selber bemühen und nicht erwarten, dass Andere für Euch diese Aufgabe übernehmen - so viel Eigeninitiative erwarte ich, bevor ich zu helfen versuche!
Außerdem:
Ihr vergesst leider immer, genauere Angaben über Euer System und die Software zu machen - IHR sitzt vor dem Rechner und benutzt ihn, kein Anderer. 



sc59 schrieb:


> Das wäre mir eventuell hilfreich gewesen.
> Egal Wochende ist rum und Probierorgien sind abgeschlossen.
> 
> in diesem Sinne
> mfg sc59


Und - erfolgreich abgeschlossen?


----------



## Bumblebee (2. April 2014)

Amigafan schrieb:


> ...
> Ihr vergesst leider immer, genauere Angaben über Euer System und die Software zu machen - IHR sitzt vor dem Rechner und benutzt ihn, kein Anderer.



Na hör mal, wo bleibt denn da die Herausforderung wenn du schon alles weisst


----------



## sc59 (2. April 2014)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Das Problem dabei:
> Dieser Fehlercode existiert derzeit leider noch nicht in der CoreStatus-Code-Übersicht des FahWiki.
> Siehe: CoreStatus codes - FaHWiki
> Daher wäre für solche Probleme (und weil ich kein Linux-Spezialist bin) das FoldingForum die erste "Anlaufstelle" - z. B. hier: https://foldingforum.org/viewforum.php?f=89


Danke


Amigafan schrieb:


> Ich gehe allerdings davon aus, dass diese Fehlermeldung mit dem Grafiktreiber zusammenhängt . . .


deshalb wollte ich auf 310,xx.xx oder 304.xx.xx zurück.


Amigafan schrieb:


> BTW:
> Grundsätzlich gilt:
> Wenn Ihr "auf eigene Faust" etwas ausprobieren möchtet, könnt Ihr das jederzeit tun - aber:
> Um die Lösung der auftretenden Probleme solltet Ihr Euch erst einmal selber bemühen und nicht erwarten, dass Andere für Euch diese Aufgabe übernehmen - so viel Eigeninitiative erwarte ich, bevor ich zu helfen versuche!
> ...


Tut MIR echt leid war ICH doch glatt etwas zu überschwänglich und wollte nur mal Fragen.
 Steam os (erwähnt) aber nicht welche Version, (GTX670 & GTX660( im log) ist jetzt aber auch egal.



Amigafan schrieb:


> Und - erfolgreich abgeschlossen?


Nein Wetter war zu schön.
und Partition schon wieder gelöscht.
mfg sc59


----------



## Amigafan (2. April 2014)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Na hör mal, wo bleibt denn da die Herausforderung wenn du schon alles weisst



Für Nix gibt´s Nix  


BTW:
Du kannst mir ja ne neue Kristall-Kugel zur Datenabfrage schenken - meine ist durch Überlastung in der letzten Zeit geplatzt . . . 
Zu viel OC . . . 
Und leider keine Herstellergarantie mehr . . .


----------



## Bumblebee (4. April 2014)

*.... höret meine Worte ....*

Liebe Mitfalter und Leidgenossen

Nachdem nun ...
- *jede* meiner (vielen) Grafikkarten nur noch 8018er faltet 
- die GTX780 GHZ dabei auf 31889 PPD kommt 

... habe ich das folgende beschlossen:

Ich muss nun noch bis Dienstag nach Wien (Kongress)
Wenn ich zurückkomme und es hat sich wenig bis nichts verändert...

... dann werde ich (fast) alle GraKa's in einen befristeten Urlaub schicken
Dadurch werde ich ich für eine Weile *massiv* Stromkosten sparen

Anders formuliert - irgendwann wird es auch einem Bumbele zuviel


----------



## picar81_4711 (4. April 2014)

*AW: .... höret meine Worte ....*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Liebe Mitfalter und Leidgenossen
> 
> Nachdem nun ...
> - *jede* meiner (vielen) Grafikkarten nur noch 8018er faltet
> ...


Ein "*Gefällt mir*" wollte ich dazu jetzt nicht geben, aber ein "*Verstehe ich*"


----------



## Amigafan (4. April 2014)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Liebe Mitfalter und Leidgenossen
> 
> Nachdem nun ...
> - *jede* meiner (vielen) Grafikkarten nur noch 8018er faltet
> ...




Kann ich verstehen  - dennoch habe ich auch für Dich noch einen Tipp:

Stelle die "reinen" Faltrechner mit nVidia-GPU auf Linux um - schon erhälst Du grundsätzlich nur noch Core17-WU´s.

Ich benutze derzeit eine GTX670 zum Falten - aber nur unter Linux.
Und  - obwohl ich Beta-Tester bin und auch interne WU´s teste, geschieht das  nur, solange der "alte" Core17_v0.0.46 "mitspielt" (unter Windows  bereits Beta-Version 0.0.55) - wenn nicht, gibt es nichts (Beta-oder intern) für mich zu testen.
Und das liegt garantiert nicht an mir . . .


----------



## mattinator (4. April 2014)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Stelle die "reinen" Faltrechner mit nVidia-GPU auf Linux um - schon erhälst Du grundsätzlich nur noch Core17-WU´s.


 Habe ich im Moment auch mal als Test laufen. Die NVIDIA-Treiber waren zwar etwas tricky, hab's dann aber hinbekommen. Bei Bedarf kann ich auch mit ein bisschen know-how dienen. Übrigens kann man mit conky sehr gut die Sensoren des Systems anzeigen lassen, die CPU-Last des Programms ist ziemlich gering. Anstelle des CPU-Clients läuft der nacl im Chrome, der bringt ca. 27K PPD, allerdings viele kleine Projekte (2981). Ist eigentlich auch für "Gelegenheitsfalter" nicht so schlecht.


----------



## mallkuss (4. April 2014)

das ist u.a. der Grund warum ich auf ATI umgestellt hab: damit bekommt ich unter Windows nur core17 und die Kiste braucht auch noch deutlich weniger Strom: Statt über 200W mit der GTX680 und ca. 85t ppd braucht er jetzt 130W bei 75t PPD mit ner X9 270. Und die Graka kostet nur 170 Euro, also echt nicht die Welt. Also entweder auf Linux umstellen oder auf AMD, auch wenn ich in meinem SPielerechner mit der GTX sehr zufrieden bin


----------



## Abductee (5. April 2014)

mallkuss schrieb:


> das ist u.a. der Grund warum ich auf ATI umgestellt hab



Welche ATI hast du denn da? 
Die letzten Aktuellen wären ja irgendwas mit HD5870/5770 (5970!)


----------



## mallkuss (5. April 2014)

ich hab tatsächlich meine Signatur halbwegs aktuell  es ist die da: Sapphire Radeon R9 270X Dual-X, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11217-01-20G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
die läuft bei knapp 60° und 1175 MHz relativ leise vor sich hin :up:


----------



## Amigafan (5. April 2014)

mallkuss schrieb:


> das ist  u.a. der Grund warum ich auf ATI umgestellt hab: damit bekommt ich unter  Windows nur core17 und die Kiste braucht auch noch deutlich weniger  Strom: Statt über 200W mit der GTX680 und ca. 85t ppd braucht er jetzt  130W bei 75t PPD mit ner X9 270. Und die Graka kostet nur 170 Euro, also  echt nicht die Welt. Also entweder auf Linux umstellen oder auf AMD,  auch wenn ich in meinem SPielerechner mit der GTX sehr zufrieden bin



Da  gebe ich Dir recht - mit einer 270X (oder dem Vorgänger HD7870 von  Sapphire, der bei mir mit 1200MHz "werkelt") liegt man derzeit sehr gut  im "Rennen", was PPD/Watt angeht. 
Meine HD7870 schafft zwischen 82K  und gut 100K PPD - je nach WU - und ist damit etwas schneller als meine  GTX670 unter Linux bei 1179MHz Boost . . . 
Und das, obwohl die "CPU-Unterstützung" der GTX 670 besser ist (2600K@4400MHz) als die der HD7870 (875K@3826MHz).


BTW:
Mein  2700K harmonosiert sehr gut mit meinem neuen MSI Z77A-GD65 - er taktet  bei 4400MHz mit nur 1,208-1,216V VCore gem CPU-Z unter Last (nicht  optimiert - 1,250V im Bios eingestellt und  . . . läuft).
Daher ist es auch kein Problem, ihn bei derzeitigen Temperaturen unter 70°C zu halten - mit Luftkühlung selbstverständlich.


Edit:
Mal "schnell" ausprobiert:

Bios VCore 1,240V bei 4400MHz (1,200 - 1,208V gem CPU-Z unter Last) - faltet ohne Absturz
Bios VCore 1,240V bei 4500MHz (1,200 - 1,208V gem CPU-Z unter Last) - instabil - führt über "kurz oder lang" zum Absturz
Bios VCore 1,250V bei 4500MHz (1,208 - 1,216V gem CPU-Z unter Last) - faltet - bis jetzt - ohne Absturz (Test erst begonnen) . . . 

Fortsetzung folgt . . . 

Edit2:
Absturz nach etwa 7 Stunden "dauerfalten" unter NaCl - also im Bios VCore auf 1,255V erhöht (stabile 1,216V gem. CPU-Z unter Last)


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. April 2014)

Frage an unsere GPU-Spezies:
Kann ich irgendwie verhindern das sich meine 780er so große Projekte wie die P13000 holt?

Für mich als Gelegenheits-GPU-Falter sind diese mehr ärgerlich als nützlich da ich normalerweise den PC selten so lange falten lasse das ich noch was anständiges an Punkten rauskommt.

Und das es gleich klar ist:
Bevor ich den PC länger laufen lasse damit ich bei diesen großen Projekten auch den Bonus bekomme, lass ich vorher das GPU-Falten sein.

System siehe Profil
Fah-Client V 7.3 (keine zusätzliche Flags)


----------



## Amigafan (6. April 2014)

*@A.Meier-PS3*

Soviel ich weiß - leider nein . . .


----------



## mattinator (6. April 2014)

Amigafan schrieb:


> *@A.Meier-PS3*
> 
> Soviel ich weiß - leider nein . . .


 
Sind das nicht spezielle work server ? Man könnte die vllt. in der Firewall oder dem Router blocken lassen. Mal schauen, was der Folding-Client dann macht.


----------



## Bumblebee (6. April 2014)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Frage an unsere GPU-Spezies:
> Kann ich irgendwie verhindern das sich meine 780er so große Projekte wie die P13000 holt?



 - das nenne ich verkehrte Welt - ich suchte nach grossen Projekten und kriege (fast) nur 8018er


----------



## mallkuss (6. April 2014)

mattinator schrieb:


> Sind das nicht spezielle work server ? Man könnte die vllt. in der Firewall oder dem Router blocken lassen. Mal schauen, was der Folding-Client dann macht.


 das hab ich schonmal versucht unter Linux um die 8018er zu blocken. Der CLient bekommt ja vom assignment server so eine zugeteilt und versucht die dann krampfhaft zu holen... ich habs schnell wieder gelassen, aber vielleicht mags mal einer nen tag oder so probieren?


----------



## mattinator (6. April 2014)

Ok, war ja nur so eine Idee. Gab es nicht auch verschiedene assignment server ?


----------



## TheSebi41 (6. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich bekomme immer Projekte die ewig dauern und fast keine Punkte bringen


----------



## Chicago (7. April 2014)

Irgendwas stimmt dann aber mit deinen Einstellungen im Client nicht. Selbst meine 560Ti erwirtschaftet bei einer 13000 WU ca. 25k PPD, was etwa 32k Credits sind. Deine R9 290 sollte da deutlich mehr reißen. Zu der 7504 kann ich nichts zu sagen, hatte noch keine.


----------



## mattinator (7. April 2014)

Das sind bei der 13000 WU nur die base points, also kein QRB. Entweder fehlt der Passkey oder es sind noch nicht die 10 erforderlichen WU.


----------



## Chicago (7. April 2014)

Schon klar, aber wenn er schreibt, sie würden solange dauern. Denn so 13000 braucht bei mir etwa 40Std. Sollte mit ner 290 bei etwa 8-10Std liegen. Okay, ist auch irgendwie lang!


----------



## wolf7 (7. April 2014)

mattinator schrieb:


> Das sind bei der 13000 WU nur die base points, also kein QRB. Entweder fehlt der Passkey oder es sind noch nicht die 10 erforderlichen WU.


 
ich glaub, den QRB siehst du erst, wenn da keine 0% mehr stehen. Ich werde im übrigen wohl über den Sommer und bereits jetzt das CPU Folden einstellen, erhitzt nur unnötig das Wasser für die paar Punkte... (hab jetzt scho 31°C Wassertemperatur bei gerade mal 24,5°C Raumtemperatur)


----------



## TheSebi41 (7. April 2014)

Ich hatte ja schon 13000 WUs :| aber die waren normalerweise fertig, wenn ich den PC von in der Früh weg bis zum schlafen laufen lasse 
Die 7504 WUs bekomme ich auch am Laptop mit Linux und da brauchen die genau gleich lang 
Die 10 WUs hab ich schon lange  und habe bis Sonntag auch die Bonuspunkte ganz normal bekommen.


----------



## picar81_4711 (7. April 2014)

Ich hab momentan den folding@home-Clienten für Chrome auf meinem 2600K@3500MHZ am laufen. Überschlagen müssten da über 40K PPD rauskommen! Alle 3h 5400-5600 Punkte x 8 >40K PPD. Nicht schlecht.....besseres PPD/Watt Verhältniss als mein Opteron-Server mit BIGs.


----------



## Amigafan (8. April 2014)

*@mallkuss*

Es gibt keine 8018er WU´s auf einem Linux-System (da Core 15 und damit nicht lauffähig) . . .  


*@picar81_4711*

Ich sagte ja - der NaCl "schaufelt" mächtig PPD . . .


----------



## mattinator (8. April 2014)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Ich hab momentan den folding@home-Clienten für Chrome auf meinem 2600K@3500MHZ am laufen. Überschlagen müssten da über 40K PPD rauskommen! Alle 3h 5400-5600 Punkte x 8 >40K PPD. Nicht schlecht.....besseres PPD/Watt Verhältniss als mein Opteron-Server mit BIGs.


 Komisch, bei mir unter Linux mit dem i7-3770K@4.4Ghz auf 7 Kernen sind es "nur" ca.3.2K alle 3 Stunden. Welche Projekte rechnet er bei Dir, läuft er unter Windows ?


----------



## Uwe64LE (8. April 2014)

Könnte mal jemand (der sich damit auskennt), die Infos zum NaCl zusammenfassen oder besser noch: einen Thread dazu sticky machen?
Wenn der so viele ppd abwirft, wollen wir diese Ressource doch nicht ungenutzt lassen


----------



## mallkuss (8. April 2014)

Amigafan schrieb:


> @mallkuss
> 
> Es gibt keine 8018er WU´s auf einem Linux-System (da Core 15 und damit nicht lauffähig) . . .
> 
> ...



Jetzt wo du es sagst  stimmt ich glaub ich hab das unter win probiert und bin dann auf linux umgestiegen.  Einfach von einer anderen platte booten und gut ist 

@nacl: das ding ist gut ich hab auf nem popeligen i3 unter win7 knapp 20t ppd. Da wäre ne sticky echt nicht übel :up:


----------



## picar81_4711 (8. April 2014)

mattinator schrieb:


> Komisch, bei mir unter Linux mit dem i7-3770K@4.4Ghz auf 7 Kernen sind es "nur" ca.3.2K alle 3 Stunden. Welche Projekte rechnet er bei Dir, läuft er unter Windows ?


Der läuft unter Windows X64 mit 2600k@3500MHZ und rechnet momentan P2982.


----------



## mattinator (8. April 2014)

@*picar81_4711*
Danke, vllt. bremst der NVIDIA-GPU-Client bei mir doch mehr als nur mit einem Thread. Da er aber wesentlich mehr abwirft als die CPU, möchte ich ihn nicht so gern pausieren. Werde höchstens mal wieder ein "normales" CPU-SMP-Projekt rechnen lassen, vllt. bringt das noch ein paar mehr Punkte.


----------



## Amigafan (8. April 2014)

Kurze Info zum *Na*tive*Cl*ient:

Wer  des Lesens mächtig ist, sollte kein Problem damit haben, sich die benötigten  Infos aus den Folding@home-Support-Forum zu "besorgen".
Siehe: https://foldingforum.org/viewforum.php?f=95
Außerdem befinden sich hier einige Fehlerbeschreibungen und deren Lösung.

Als Startpost empfehle ich https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=25878, der die genaue "Einrichtung- und Inbetriebnahme"   beschreibt.
(Ich hoffe das ist "sticky" genug) 

Viel Erfolg


BTW:
Ich selber benutze den Direktlink (s. u.) und "spare" mir damit die Anmeldung bei Google.
(Aus dem Thread von *jcoffland*)
. . .
2) If you don't want to install the Folding App, you can always use the  direct link in any Chrome Browser installed on Windows, Linux and OSX (Details).


----------



## godfather22 (8. April 2014)

Hiho. Ich versuche mich gerade ein bisschen in die F@H-Materie einzuarbeiten und hab mir hier schon diverse Threads durchgelesen aber irgendwie bin ich mir immer noch unsicher, wie ich am besten einen Client für mein MGPU-System einrichte. Ich hab hier zwei 7950 rumgurken und da ich in letzter Zeit sowieso nicht mehr viel zocke kann ich die vorhandene Rechenleistung ja auch für etwas gutes nutzen  Die Installation des FAH Client 7.4.4 von der F@H-Website bricht bei mir immer unvollendet ab :/ kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## Amigafan (8. April 2014)

Hallo godfather22,

welches BS (Win7, Win8/8.1 oder älter?) nutzt Du und welche Fehlermeldungen erhälst Du beim Installationsversuch?


----------



## godfather22 (8. April 2014)

Ich nutze Win 7 x64 HP. Der Download bricht mit der üblichen Meldung: Das Programm XY reagiert nicht mehr... ab. Kann es vielleicht damit zusammenhängen, dass ich das Programm an einen nicht standardgemäßen Ort installieren möchte? Dürfte ja aber eigentlich auch nicht daran liegen...


----------



## Amigafan (9. April 2014)

Um das auszuschließen, lade den Clienten vollständig herunter, speichere ihn und führe dann erst die Installation aus.
Außerdem ist es ratsam, die Standardeinstellung  bei der Installation zu nutzen.

Noch ein Tipp:
Besorge Dir vor der Installation des Clienten einen Passkey: FAQ: Passkey, damit Du ihn zur Installation gleich eintragen kannst (dazu Deinen "Faltnamen" und natürlich Team: 70335).


----------



## Uwe64LE (9. April 2014)

Amigafan schrieb:


> ...
> Wer  des Lesens mächtig ist, sollte kein Problem damit haben, sich die benötigten  Infos aus den Folding@home-Support-Forum zu "besorgen".
> ...



Keine Sorge, ich war intelligent genug, mir die Info´s selbst zu besorgen. Der NaCl läuft bei mir seit ein paar Stunden.
Mit wenig Mehraufwand hättest du aus deiner etwas herablassend klingenden Antwort einen wirklich guten sticky Thread machen können.

Damit hätte man evtl. ein paar Neulingen helfen oder via Suchmaschinen-Anfragen gar neue Mitstreiter rekrutieren können.
Ich bin leider aus der Übung und unsicher im Umgang mit englischen Quellen, sonst hätte ich das selbst gemacht anstatt nur eine Anregung
zu geben.


----------



## Timmy99 (9. April 2014)

Habe dieses folden im Browser auch mal ausprobiert. Mit NaCl erreiche ich hochgerechnet bisher 22000 PPD, bei 152 WUs am Tag. Und das mit einem i7 860 bei Standard-Takt. Respekt dass der vergleichbar alte Prozessor noch so hohe Ausbeute erleben darf 
Passkey habe ich gesetzt, und auf save rechts neben dran gedrückt. Wie es ohne Passkey aussieht weiß ich nicht.

Pro Stunde erreicht der i7 860 6-7 WUs bei ~875 Punkten.

Es sei noch angemerkt, dass die CPU-Auslastung trotz "Full" max. 90% erreicht, aber auch gerne zwischen 70-89% schwankt. der Prozess nacl64.exe benötigt nebenher 65-71MB RAM. Das System lässt sich super flüssig bedienen, als wäre nichts im Hintergrund am laufen. Sehr schön. Ich mag diesen neumodischen Trend Web-folden oder Browser-folden sehr. Leider wird bisher nur die CPU unterstützt so wie ich das sehe. Aber bei den PPD, schwamm drüber 

EDIT: Kleine Anleitung was man tun muss, um im Browser zu folden:
1. Besucht diese Seite: https://folding.stanford.edu/home/adding-a-completely-new-way-to-fold-directly-in-the-browser/
2. Klickt auf Launch App, diese grüne Knopf mit dem Pfeil.
3. installiert diese App, und startet diese dann, bzw. öffnet diese Seite: Folding@home Chrome Client

Alternativ:
- Direkt diese Seite öffnen, dann sollte kein Plugin benötigt werden (funktioniert nur in Chrome 31 oder höher): Folding@home Chrome Client

EDIT2: Werte gefixt.


----------



## Amigafan (9. April 2014)

*@Uwe64LE*

1. Man kann das Zitat in zweierlei Hinsicht "deuten"
    a) so wie Du
    b) mit einem "Augenzwinkern", so wie es von mir gemeint war.

2. Wenn Du ein Anfänger gewesen wärst, hätte ich kein Problem damit, "Anschubhilfe" zu leisten.

3. Wenn Du erwartest, dass Du alles "mundgerecht und leicht verdaulich" präsentiert bekommst, bist Du hier falsch. Hier ist Eigeninitiative (immer) nötig.

4. Ich sehe Deinen letzten Satz als Ausrede - wenn Du wirklich wolltest (oder Dir die Zeit nähmst), könnest Du das selber. "Feigheit vor dem Feind" zählt nicht!!

5. Die Zeit, die Du für Deine Kritik benötigt hast, hättest Du z. B. in einen "Eigenversuch" investieren können . . .

6. Kritik üben ist immer leicht . . .


----------



## godfather22 (9. April 2014)

Ich bekomme mit einer 7950 nur etwa 1600PPD. Das scheint mir ein bisschen wenig zu sein :/ Hat jemand eine Idee was ich da tun kann? 
Scheint sich von selbst gelöst zu haben. Jetzt hab ich mit meinem FX-8320 13k PPD und mit einer 7950 jeweils 56k PPD


----------



## Amigafan (9. April 2014)

*@godfather22*

Du scheinst vorher eine Core_16-*W*ork*U*nit (11292 oder 11293) bekommen zu haben.
Das ist zwar mittlerweile sehr selten, aber nicht ausgeschlossen.

Welche Version des Catalyst benutzt Du?
Wenn es noch Version 13.xx ist, rate ich Dir, auf die Version 14.2 Beta oder 14.3 Beta zu updaten, weil dort ein weiterentwickelter OpenCL-Treiber verwendet wird.


----------



## godfather22 (9. April 2014)

Danke für die Antwort. Nach einem Reboot hab ich wieder nur 1600PPD und laut GPU-Z sind die GPUs kein bisschen ausgelastet :/ Ich bearbeite gerade Projekt 5853, 13000 und 13001.
Ich hab immer den aktuellsten Treiber installiert


----------



## Amigafan (9. April 2014)

*@godfather22*

1. Du solltest der Software "etwas" Zeit geben, nach dem Reboot weiterzufalten.
Das dauert - je nach Geschwindigkeit /Länge der WU auch mal eine Stunde, bis Du wieder "verläßliche" Daten im Clienten siehst.

2. Dass Du zum Start der 13000/13001 keine Auslastung der Grafikkarten siehst, ist völlig normal - der Prozessor muß erst die Daten zur Berechnung durch die GPU "vorbereiten".
Dass dauert mehrere Minuten.

3. Dadurch, dass die GPU die Unterstützung der CPU braucht, solltest Du die CPU nicht vollständig auslasten.
Ich empfehle Dir daher, die Anzahl der benutzten Cores der CPU auf 6 zu reduzieren.
Das geschieht, indem Du unter: Advanced Control/Configure/CPU die Anzahl der Threads - wenn nicht bereits automatisch geschehen - auf 6 setzt.

Du kannst selber ein bisschen experimentieren, ob Du mit 7 CPU-Cores höhere PPD für die CPU erhälst, ohne die PPD der GPU´s negativ zu beeinflussen.

Viel Erfolg


----------



## godfather22 (9. April 2014)

Danke  Das mit der Begrenzung der CPU hab ich auch schon gelesen und deshalb nur 7Cores aktiviert. Werd es auch mal mit 6 Cores probieren.

F@H scheint ja wirklich eine Wissenschaft für sich zu sein


----------



## Amigafan (9. April 2014)

Bitte.

Alles halb so wild - wenn Du erst einmal mit der "Materie" etwas besser vertraut bist, geht das Meiste "leicht von der Hand" . . .


----------



## wolf7 (9. April 2014)

mein i7 4770@3,9GHz schafft in etwa 260 von den NaCl WUs und bringt gut Punkte. Damit lohnt sich ja fast das CPU Folden wieder. (rund 6k PPD pro 3 Stunden)

edit: das einzige, was ich beobachten muss, ist der Traffic. Kann es sein, dass der NaCl Client durch die haufen WUs ziemlich viel traffic verursacht?


----------



## picar81_4711 (9. April 2014)

wolf7 schrieb:


> ......
> edit: das einzige, was ich beobachten muss, ist der Traffic. Kann es sein, dass der NaCl Client durch die haufen WUs ziemlich viel traffic verursacht?


 Ich glaube, der lädt nach jedem Projekt die Faltsoftware neu runter.....so schaut es laut Meldungen, die angezeigt werden, aus...


----------



## Amigafan (9. April 2014)

*@wolf7*

Das ist richtig - aber nicht das Einzige.
Er hat die "Angewohnheit", alle Daten im Temp-Ordner zu halten - und, solange man nicht die neueste Beta-Version des Google-Chrome benutzt, diese dort zu belassen. 
Irgendwann ist dann die Festplatte voll, und es "hagelt" Fehler. 
Also empfehle ich, diesen Ordner - wenn der NaCL nicht läuft und der Browser geschlossen ist - zu öffnen und die Dateien (x.tmp-Dateinen der Größe: 1KB und 14.594KB) manuell zu löschen.


*@picar81_4711*

Das wäre neu und nicht "im Sinne des Erfinders" - es handelt sich wirklich nur um die WU-Daten.


----------



## mattinator (9. April 2014)

Ich habe den NaCl erstmal wieder abgewählt. Auf meinem Sys harmonieren unter Linux der CPU-SMP- und GPU-Client (7.4.4) besser miteinander. Die CPU-Auslastung ist konstanter und in Summe kommen (mit den aktuellen Projekten) ca. 4K PPD  mehr heraus.


----------



## Amigafan (10. April 2014)

*Kurze Info für Alle:*

Das  Problem der Zuweisung von "Nur-Core15-WU´s" für nVidia-GPU´s unter  Windows besteht trotz mehrfachem Reparaturversuchs weiterhin.

Welche Entscheidung diesbezüglich getroffen wird, ist noch offen - aber die Aussage von Prof. Vijay Pande sehr aufschlußreich.

Hier der vollständige Thread dazu: https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=74&t=26085. 
(Wer nur an der Aussage von Prof. Pande interessxiert ist: erster Post auf Seite 8)


BTW:

In den letzten 6 Stunden hat der NaCL auf meinem 2700K unter WinXP über 12900 Punkte "erfaltet".
Das ergibt - vorausgesetzt, er faltet weiterhin so ungestört - etwa 51,6K PPD. 
Folgende Software lief:
Chrome V 33.0.1750.154 m (2 Tabs, davon einer mit dem Direktlink)
NaCl
ProLasso, um die Priorität auf "höher als normal" für den Faltprozess zu halten.


----------



## Uwe64LE (12. April 2014)

Ich habe auch eine Verbesserung der NaCl "Ausbeute" festgestellt.
KakaoStats zeigt mir jetzt per 3 Stunden Periode statt 22 WU mit ~3000 Punkten
neuerdings >30 WU mit 5.200 bis fast 6.000 Punkte.


----------



## sc59 (12. April 2014)

Hallo und meine Erfahrung mit NaCal:
4770K@4,3 GHz bringt konstant unter LinuxMint16 ohne irgendwelche anderen aktivitäten bei mir 
8546 Punkte bei 42 Wu´s pro drei Stunden Update.
Das ist *FETT* 
Am besten gefällt mir daran, daß bei kurzen pausen vom zocken mal schnell zwischendurch eine Wu berechnet werden kann.
kommt meinen Falteigenschaften sehr zu gut, da mir einige der "grossen" gpu und cpu Wu´s doch manchmal zu lange dauern.

mfg sc59


----------



## davidof2001 (12. April 2014)

Also ich finde das NaCl ist ein großer Schritt den Gelegenheitsfaltern entgegen. Schnell mal eine WU gemacht, dauert keine 5 Minuten und man hat wieder einen kleinen Beitrag geleistet. 
Das entspricht eher dem, was ICH unter Folding@home verstehe wenn ich mir keine große Faltfarm hinstellen möchte/kann. Und bei einigen Games kann man den Client dann sogar durchlaufen lassen ohne dass es Einbußen gibt.
Weiter so Stanford!!!


----------



## Amigafan (12. April 2014)

*Zur Info für Alle:*

Heute ist eine neue Version des NaCl (V 1.1.2)  herausgegeben worden, welcher erweiterte Möglichkeiten bietet.
Das sind u. a. auch:

 - automatische "Rekrutierung" von Faltern durch eine entsprechende URL: Folding@home Chrome Client *<- dieser Link funktioniert noch*  
Hat der Nutzer kein Team, tritt er automatisch dem Team bei - ansonsten wird er gefragt.

 - Platzierung in einer Webseite (Micro Widget), sodaß der Besucher automatisch eine WU faltet - nur sinnvoll, wenn er mindestens 15 Minuten auf der Webseite verbringt.
(Diese Möglichkeit halte ich für sehr problematisch, weil der Besucher ungefragt gezwungen wird zu falten).  
Beispiel dazu: http://cauldrondevelopment.com/pub/fah/example.html

Vollständige Info dazu: https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=26167&sid=358164ba3f5829e0ebfa04cfd4892518 *< -* *nicht mehr vorhanden!*

*Achtung: Die Seite zur Client-Version 1.1.2 wurde entfernt!*


----------



## sc59 (12. April 2014)

Amigafan schrieb:


> *Zur Info für Alle:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Das sehe ich auch als problematisch an. 
Ist das mit den EULA oder wie das heisst den überhaupt Konform? (erlaubt?)


@ NaCl bitte solch kleinen Wu´s auch für GPU bitte.
das wäre doch bestimmt ebenso ein richtiger Schritt für gelegenheits bzw non 24/7 Falter.


----------



## Amigafan (12. April 2014)

*@sc59*

Das funktioniert für "kleine" GPU-WU´s leider nicht, da sich der Programmcode nicht in beliebig viele Threads (entsprechend der Anzahl der Cores einer GPU) aufteilen läßt - was außerdem einen extremen "Overhead" (für die "Verwaltung und Zuteilung" durch die CPU) zur Folge hätte.
Dadurch würde das Falten extrem ineffizient


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. April 2014)

Hört sich sehr interessant an > bitte auf Firefox lauffähig machen.


----------



## Uwe64LE (12. April 2014)

davidof2001 schrieb:


> ...
> Weiter so Stanford!!!



Ich vermute, dass die neueste Innovation nicht aus Stanford kommt, sondern an der Hong Kong University entwickelt wurde.
Jedenfalls werden die bei NaCl als Partner aufgeführt.

Hoffen wir mal, dass die Zusammenarbeit "reife Ernte" bringt


----------



## mattinator (12. April 2014)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Hoffen wir mal, dass die Zusammenarbeit "reife Ernte" bringt


 Oder klingelnde Kassen bei Google !?


----------



## sc59 (12. April 2014)

Amigafan schrieb:


> *@sc59*
> 
> Das funktioniert für "kleine" GPU-WU´s leider nicht, da sich der Programmcode nicht in beliebig viele Threads (entsprechend der Anzahl der Cores einer GPU) aufteilen läßt - was außerdem einen extremen "Overhead" (für die "Verwaltung und Zuteilung" durch die CPU) zur Folge hätte.
> Dadurch würde das Falten extrem ineffizient


 
Danke für die Erklärung


----------



## picar81_4711 (12. April 2014)

Dass hier mehrere Mitfalter mit NACL falten, das sieht man auch an den Team-WUs pro Tag. Die sind kräftig angestiegen....

PS: Das NACL erinnert mich immer an meine Arbeit: *NACL=isotonische Kochsalzlösung*


----------



## Amigafan (13. April 2014)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Hört sich sehr interessant an > bitte auf Firefox lauffähig machen.



Das ist sehr unwahrscheinlich, da ich nicht weiß, ob der Code (soviel ich weiß: C++) direkt in Firefox ausgeführt werden kann - und einen weitern Clienten zu "pflegen" dürfte zu viel Aufwand darstellen.
Außerdem - der Chrome-Browser ist auf vielen Geräten lauffähig bzw. als Standardbrowser  (z. B. Android) installiert - dafür fehlt derzit "nur" noch ein lauffähiger Core . . . 




mattinator schrieb:


> Oder klingelnde Kassen bei Google !?



Das - zumindest - nicht direkt.
Fakt ist - Google arbeitet schon seit Jahren mit Stanford zuammen und "spendet" Rechenzeit. Daher ist es doch verständlich, wenn man damit auch für ein positives Image sorgt . . .


*@picar71_4711*

Mich immer nur an - Kochsalz . . . 


BTW:

Die 20.000-ste WU ist gefaltet . . .


----------



## RG Now66 (13. April 2014)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Hört sich sehr interessant an > bitte auf Firefox lauffähig machen.



Dito


----------



## Muschkote (13. April 2014)

Sehr geil diese kleinen schnellen WUs. Da kann man selbst den Zock_Rechner nebenbei falten lassen. 
Gibt es für die eigentlich Bonus?


----------



## Amigafan (13. April 2014)

Muschkote schrieb:


> Sehr  geil diese kleinen schnellen WUs. Da kann man selbst den Zock_Rechner  nebenbei falten lassen.
> Gibt es für die eigentlich Bonus?



Ja - solange Du den Passkey eingetragen hast.
Wenn Du die vorherigen Posts liest, wirst Du feststellen, dass der NaCl mehr PPD "erfaltet" als "normale" WU´s (z. B. 2700K@4400MHz unter WinXP/NaCL: mehr als 53K PPD). . .


----------



## mattinator (13. April 2014)

Amigafan schrieb:


> dass der NaCl mehr PPD "erfaltet" als "normale" WU´s (z. B. 2700K@4400MHz unter WinXP/NaCL: mehr als 53K PPD). . .


 Aber nur im CPU-Only-Modus, oder gibt es eine Möglichkeit, die Anzahl der genutzen Kerne zu fixieren ? Außerdem sollte die lokale un Internet-Bandbreite passen (SSD, schneller Upload), da sich die dadurch entstehenden "Verluste" bei der großen Anzahl der Projekte multiplizieren. Bei meinem kurzen Test unter Win 7 64 mit parallelem GPU-Client war auch die Auslastung der CPU auf allen Kernen nur bei ca. 80%. Unter Linux lief es wesentlich besser.


----------



## Amigafan (13. April 2014)

Ja - aber nur mit anderen Programmen.
Ich nutze derzeit Process Lasso - dort ist von Prioritätseinstellung über Corenutzung bzw Auslastungsbegrenzung praktisch alles einstellbar . . .


Edit:

Die Seite zum NaCl-Update 1.12 im FoldingForum wurde entfernt - daher habe ich meinen Post darüber geändert.
Siehe: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...-folding-home-thread-ii-2736.html#post6329402


----------



## Abductee (14. April 2014)

Wie lange hat der Download der Software beim NaCl bei euch gedauert?
Ich wart jetzt schon 20-30minuten das er zum Arbeiten anfängt und es passiert nichts 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: hat sich erledigt.
*chrome://flags/#enable-nacl-debug  *war aktiviert.


----------



## Timmy99 (14. April 2014)

1-2 Minuten, danach wurde eine WU angefragt, die dann in wenigen Sekunden ebenfalls heruntergeladen war, und dann gings schon los 

Was mir beim NaCl 1.12 Update noch aufgefallen ist: Er bemerkt wenn schon eine andere Instanz läuft und pausiert den neuen Tab. Davor ließen sich beliebig viele Tabs öffnen, die parallel komplette 100% Auslastung erzeugt haben. Am Ende kam jedoch weniger WU und PPD Durchsatz raus, wie wenn nur eine Instanz pro CPU/System läuft (i7 860 -> 1 Instanz = 19 WUs / ~3000PPD pro 3h -> 2 Instanzen = 15 WUs /~2400PPD pro 3h).

Und auch ich nutze wie Amigafan Process Lasso. Damit lässt sich wunderbar die Priorität und die Anzahl der Cores einstellen. So kann man auch anspruchsvolle Spiele nebenher daddeln, ohne folding pausieren zu müssen


----------



## Abductee (16. April 2014)

Mit dem NaCl schafft mein kleiner Atom ~22kppd, grob das doppelte als mit dem normalen Client.
Sehr krank.


----------



## wolf7 (16. April 2014)

jemand ne Lösung, wie ich den NaCl in den Autostart bekomme? Wenn ich einfach nen Link von Chrome in den Autostart packe, dann kommt beim Start die Fehlermeldung "NaCl nicht erreichbar" oder so.


----------



## Abductee (16. April 2014)

Verknüpfung von Chrome in den Autostart und den NaCl als Startseite?


----------



## wolf7 (16. April 2014)

Abductee schrieb:


> Verknüpfung von Chrome in den Autostart und den NaCl als Startseite?


 
wie gesagt, da kam ne Fehlermeldung im Browser (in der Richtung, dass der NaCl nicht gestartet werden konnte) Vllt müsste ich den start von Chrome etwas verzögern...


----------



## Abductee (16. April 2014)

Ich dachte du hast die Webseite als Verknüpfung in den Autostart gegeben?


----------



## wolf7 (16. April 2014)

nein, ich hab einfach chrome in den autostart gepackt und chrome ruft automatisch als erstes die NaCl Website auf nur schlägt das halt manchmal fehl.


----------



## Uwe64LE (16. April 2014)

Ich verstehe das ganze Problem nicht, ein Falter lässt doch seinen Knecht 24/7 laufen.
Wozu braucht man einen "Autostart"?


----------



## Timmy99 (17. April 2014)

wolf7 schrieb:


> jemand ne Lösung, wie ich den NaCl in den Autostart bekomme? Wenn ich einfach nen Link von Chrome in den Autostart packe, dann kommt beim Start die Fehlermeldung "NaCl nicht erreichbar" oder so.


 
Ich habe die chrome.exe selbst im Autostart (c:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe), und Chrome so eingestellt, dass es "bestimmte Seiten" beim starten öffnet. Und schwupps, öffnet Chrome die festgelegte Seite (in dem Fall NaCl).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


EDIT: Ich suche aber eine Möglichkeit, um Chrome minimiert oder im Tray starten zu lassen. Bisher muss ich das Folding-Fenster mit dem Tab immer nach dem Booten von Hand minimieren. Gibt es da eine elegante versteckte Startlösung für Chrome? Es gab mal eine App, die nun aber nicht mehr funktioniert.


----------



## Abductee (17. April 2014)

Rechtsklick auf die Verknüpfung, "Ausführen in" -> minimiert


----------



## Timmy99 (17. April 2014)

Habe ich schon probiert, aber Chrome ignoriert das gekonnt


----------



## picar81_4711 (17. April 2014)

Seit gestern keine Punkteupdates mehr.....


----------



## mallkuss (17. April 2014)

Ist mir auch schon aufgefallen. Wollte schon meine Frau den Falter neu starten lassen aber hab dann gemerkt dass keiner Punkte bekommen hat..


----------



## wolf7 (17. April 2014)

meiner läuft auch rund um die Uhr aber er macht alle zwei tage aus prinzip nen neustart. btw es gibt neue core 17 Projekte (9406/9408er) und die laufen top.



Spoiler



13:58:45:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 3200000 out of 5000000 steps (64%)
14:01:48:WU00:FS01:0x17:ERROR:exception: Error creating array interactingTiles: clCreateBuffer (-61)
14:01:48:WU00:FS01:0x17:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
14:01:48:WU00:FS01:0x17:Saving result file log.txt
14:01:48:WU00:FS01:0x17:Folding@home Core Shutdown: BAD_WORK_UNIT
14:01:49:WARNING:WU00:FS01:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
14:01:49:WU00:FS01:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:9406 run:292 clone:0 gen:3 core:0x17 unit:0x000000040a3b1e5c533dfecf75486711
14:01:49:WU00:FS01:Uploading 2.79KiB to 171.64.65.56
14:01:49:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 171.64.65.56:8080
14:01:49:WU02:FS01:Connecting to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80
14:01:49:WU00:FS01:Upload complete
14:01:49:WU00:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
14:01:49:WU00:FS01:Cleaning up



mal gucken, ob noch mehr schlechte WUs dabei sind... Das mit dem Punkteupdate ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, hoffentlich reichen die die nach.


----------



## Bumblebee (17. April 2014)

So, der Stats-Server scheint zurück zu sein; allerdings hat er wohl noch  etwas "Mühe"

Ich soll - in 24 Stunden - nur 653,596 Punkte "gemacht" haben
Und unser Team-Resultat ist ähnlich "schlecht"

... mal abwarten ...


----------



## mattinator (17. April 2014)

Im Moment sind's bei mir nur die CPU-Projekte, von den GPU-Projekten fehlt noch jede Spur.

EDIT: Bei Stanford sind sie wohl schon da (mattifolder's contributions to Folding@home), 68466425 Punkte und 37900 WU. Im Gegensatz zu momentan 68375133 / 37898 bei EOC (mattifolder - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats). Das scheinen die zwei noch fehlenden GPU-Projekte zu sein. Nach meinem Client-Log sollte die Differenz jedoch nur ca. 84000 Punkte betragen, vllt. gab's wieder mal einen zusätzlichen Bonus wegen der Probleme.


----------



## Amigafan (18. April 2014)

Ich habe ja gerade einmal 10% der erfalteten Punkte bekommen - es scheinen wirklich zuerst nur die CPU-WU´s nachberechnet worden zu sein (ein Update von 420K steht nämlich noch aus ).


Edit:

So - dieses Update rückt das Ganze wieder zurecht - jetzt sind auch die GPU-WU´s berücksichtigt worden . . .


----------



## hbf878 (18. April 2014)

hm bei mir sind 40.000 Punkte (1 GPU-WU) verschollen . Hochgeladen am 17.4, 16:47 UTC, also vor 12 Stunden. hbf878's contributions to Folding@home. Gibt's die Chance, dass sich da noch was tut?


----------



## Amigafan (18. April 2014)

Hast Du die Daten für die WU?
Ich gehe davon aus, dass es sich um eine 13001 handelt - damit gab es nämlich Probleme . . .

Wenn dem so ist, dann poste doch bitte das Ende der Berechnung (ab 99%) einschließlich des Hochladens und der Vergabe der Punkte, sodaß ich die Daten weiterleiten kann (wenn Du es möchtest).

Oder - Du entscheidest Dich, es selbst zu tun: https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=61&t=26198


----------



## hbf878 (18. April 2014)

Vielen Dank für die Antwort. Es handelte sich tatsächlich um eine 130001. 


Spoiler





```
15:49:36:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 4900000 out of 5000000 steps (98%)
16:16:04:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 4950000 out of 5000000 steps (99%)
******************************* Date: 2014-04-17 *******************************
16:42:31:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 5000000 out of 5000000 steps (100%)
16:43:01:WU01:FS00:0x17:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
16:43:01:WU01:FS00:0x17:Saving result file checkpointState.xml
16:43:04:WU01:FS00:0x17:Saving result file checkpt.crc
16:43:04:WU01:FS00:0x17:Saving result file log.txt
16:43:04:WU01:FS00:0x17:Saving result file positions.xtc
16:43:07:WU01:FS00:0x17:Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
16:43:08:WU01:FS00:FahCore returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
16:43:09:WU01:FS00:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:13001 run:351 clone:8 gen:3 core:0x17 unit:0x00000004538b3db75328b3622cd3349f
16:43:09:WU01:FS00:Uploading 12.83MiB to 140.163.4.231
16:43:09:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 140.163.4.231:8080
16:43:16:WU01:FS00:Upload 9.74%
16:43:23:WU01:FS00:Upload 11.69%
16:43:30:WU01:FS00:Upload 17.05%
16:43:42:WU01:FS00:Upload 19.48%
16:43:48:WU01:FS00:Upload 24.84%
16:43:59:WU01:FS00:Upload 27.27%
16:44:06:WU01:FS00:Upload 33.12%
16:44:16:WU01:FS00:Upload 35.06%
16:44:22:WU01:FS00:Upload 40.42%
16:44:33:WU01:FS00:Upload 42.86%
16:44:39:WU01:FS00:Upload 48.21%
16:44:51:WU01:FS00:Upload 50.65%
16:44:57:WU01:FS00:Upload 56.01%
16:45:03:WU01:FS00:Upload 58.44%
16:45:09:WU01:FS00:Upload 60.88%
16:45:15:WU01:FS00:Upload 63.80%
16:45:25:WU01:FS00:Upload 66.72%
16:45:33:WU01:FS00:Upload 70.62%
16:45:40:WU01:FS00:Upload 73.05%
16:45:47:WU01:FS00:Upload 75.97%
16:45:53:WU01:FS00:Upload 78.41%
16:45:59:WU01:FS00:Upload 81.33%
16:46:05:WU01:FS00:Upload 83.77%
16:46:11:WU01:FS00:Upload 86.69%
16:46:17:WU01:FS00:Upload 89.61%
16:46:24:WU01:FS00:Upload 92.05%
16:46:30:WU01:FS00:Upload 94.48%
16:46:36:WU01:FS00:Upload 97.40%
16:46:43:WU01:FS00:Upload 99.84%
16:47:12:WU01:FS00:Upload complete
16:47:12:WU01:FS00:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
16:47:12:WU01:FS00:Final credit estimate, 39511.00 points
16:47:12:WU01:FS00:Cleaning up
```



Ich hoffe das reicht. Könntest du die Daten für mich weiterleiten? Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## Amigafan (18. April 2014)

Ich habe die Daten  weitergeleitet, bin aber ab morgen früh nicht mehr da (erst Montag Abend  wieder)- achte also bitte mal auf Deine Punkte.


Edit:
Noch ein Osterei . . . 
Eine weitere GPU-WU - Project 9101 - ist in der öffentlichen Beta (flag: advanced).


BTW:

Ein kleiner Einblick in die Arbeit eines (Beta-)Testers:
Diese GPU-WU als auch 9406 und 9408 sind erst vor etwa 2 Wochen (Samstag, 5. 04.) als "interne" WU´s initialisiert worden.
Allein ich habe dabei bis zur "Freigabe"  (Flag: advanced) dieser 3 WU´s etwa 2 Tage "reine Arbeitszeit" investiert - angefangen von der Berechnung der Basispunkte von WU 9406 (Start mit 3000 Basispunkten) über die "Freigabe" des Datensatzes für WU 9101 zur manuellen Ergänzung in HFM.NET bis zur Protokollierung von "Bad WU´s" bzw. der erfolgreichen Berechnung und Auflistung der Ergebnisse (nicht nur der WU, sondern auch der "Punkteverhältnisse" im Vergleich zu anderen Core_17-WU´s).
Alles natürlich "Hand in Hand" mit den Programmierern.
Diese 3 WU´s sind also auch ein Ergebnis derjenigen, die diese Test-Aufgaben übernommen haben . . .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. April 2014)

@Amigafan:
 Bestehen die Probleme mit den P13001 immer noch? 
 Meine 780er faltet gerade eine.



 Nach langem Hin und Her hab ich mich entschieden Chrome nochmal ne Chance zu geben und sich als Faltbrowser zu bewähren.
 Kleine Frage dazu: Wen ich beim NaCl auf "Stop Folding" klicke, beendet er den Faltprozess sofort oder faltet er die begonnene WU noch fertig?


----------



## Timmy99 (19. April 2014)

Er beendet den Faltprozess sofort. Man kann Chrome bzw. den Tab mit "X" schließen, das gibt den "finish" befehl und er faltet die aktuelle WU zuende. Hier gibt es aber einen Haken: Chrome fragt ob man auf dieser Seite bleiben will. Hier muss man "Auf Seite bleiben" klicken, ansonsten lädt der Client das fertige Ergebnis nicht hoch 

Nach dem Hochladen pausiert der Client aber ordnungsgemäß.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. April 2014)

Danke für die Info


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. April 2014)

Der NaCl konnte jetzt über Nacht ungestört falten:
Auf meinem 1090T 3,7GHz und der nebenher faltenden 780er kamen ~17'400PPD heraus.

Für 24/7 wäre mir der Stromverbrauch von meinem 1090T zu hoch, aber für nebenbei wenn man eh am PC ist Top!


----------



## Abductee (20. April 2014)

Ist das nicht extrem wenig?
Mein kleiner Atom schafft ~22kppd


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. April 2014)

Ich glaube nicht das es wenig für einen 1090T ist:
1. Gegenüber normalen SMP-Projekten ist es ne Verdoppelung der Punkte 
2. Dein Atom C2750 hat 2 Kerne mehr als mein 1090T
3. Mein 1090T kam im 2.Quartal 2010 auf den Markt, dein Atom C2750 kam im 3.Quartal 2013 > über 3 Jahre Entwicklungszeit dazwischen


----------



## picar81_4711 (20. April 2014)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Der NaCl konnte jetzt über Nacht ungestört falten:
> Auf meinem 1090T 3,7GHz und der nebenher faltenden 780er kamen ~17'400PPD heraus.
> 
> Für 24/7 wäre mir der Stromverbrauch von meinem 1090T zu hoch, aber für nebenbei wenn man eh am PC ist Top!


 Ja, des passt scho für einen 1090T. Da kommt nicht mehr raus für nebenher und einer 780er....


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. April 2014)

Beim NaCl kommt es schon sehr drauf an was die 780er am falten ist:
 Als ~17'400PPD rauskamen war die 780er mit einer P13001 beschäftigt.
 Die letzten paar Stunden war die 780er mit P762* beschäftig und herauskamen 33'400PPD.


----------



## kegg (22. April 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe mir das hier heute mal angeschaut und mir überlegt ich könne da aufjedenfall mal probeweise mitmachen. Habe mir nun von dieser Seite Folding@home den F@H Client geladen. Hab es angeworfen und es scheint zu laufen. Ist das so richtig oder muss ich das ganz anders machen um mit in den Wertungen aufzutauchen etc? In dem HowTo steht was von SMP-Client und ein anderer Link (Stand 2010? ).


----------



## mattinator (22. April 2014)

Der aktuelle Client ist ok, Passkey (FAQ: Passkey) besorgen und in der Konfig eintragen, falls noch nicht gemacht. Natürlich auch unser Team (70335). SMP-Client auf 3 Cores beschränken, wenn die 7850 mitrechnen soll. Vieles findet man auch hier in den FAQ: Community Support. Für gelegentliches CPU-Falten in kleinen Scheiben empfiehlt sich der NaCL (https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=25878).


----------



## Amigafan (22. April 2014)

*@hbf878*

Hast Du mittlerweile die Punkte für WU13001 (351,8,3) erhalten?
Laut Verantwortlichem sollen die Fehler beseitigt und die Punkte nachgereicht worden sein . . . 


*@kegg*

Falls Du mit der HD7850 falten willst, empfehle ich Dir Catalyst 14.2 Beta oder 14.3 Beta.


----------



## Abductee (23. April 2014)

Was ist mit dem 14.4 RC ?
AMD Catalyst 14.4 RC V1.0 für Windows und Linux | Planet 3DNow!


----------



## hbf878 (23. April 2014)

Amigafan schrieb:


> *@hbf878*
> 
> Hast Du mittlerweile die Punkte für WU13001 (351,8,3) erhalten?
> Laut Verantwortlichem sollen die Fehler beseitigt und die Punkte nachgereicht worden sein . . .


Ja, habe ich am 04/22 um 3pm CST (22 Uhr deutscher Zeit?) erhalten. Danke für deine Mühen . 

Gleich im Anschluss die nächste Frage: Was ist hier los?


Spoiler





```
09:57:13:WU01:FS00:0x17:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
09:57:14:WU01:FS00:0x17:Saving result file checkpointState.xml
09:57:16:WU01:FS00:0x17:Saving result file checkpt.crc
09:57:16:WU01:FS00:0x17:Saving result file log.txt
09:57:16:WU01:FS00:0x17:Saving result file positions.xtc
09:57:22:WU01:FS00:0x17:Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
09:57:27:WU01:FS00:FahCore returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
09:57:27:WU01:FS00:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:9408 run:456 clone:0 gen:6 core:0x17 unit:0x000000070a3b1e5c5342d9ace7a935fc
09:57:27:WU01:FS00:Uploading 23.30MiB to 171.64.65.56
09:57:27:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.56:8080
09:57:27:WU00:FS00:Starting
09:57:27:WU00:FS00:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/ProgramData/FAHClient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/x86/ATI/R600/Core_17.fah/FahCore_17.exe -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 703 -lifeline 2056 -checkpoint 5 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor ati
09:57:28:WU00:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 4740
09:57:28:Started thread 17 on PID 2056
09:57:29:WU00:FS00:Core PID:5940
09:57:29:WU00:FS00:FahCore 0x17 started
09:57:30:WU00:FS00:0x17:*********************** Log Started 2014-04-22T09:57:30Z ***********************
09:57:30:WU00:FS00:0x17:Project: 9101 (Run 9, Clone 1, Gen 16)
09:57:30:WU00:FS00:0x17:Unit: 0x000000120a3b1e81533f31af00fa7136
09:57:30:WU00:FS00:0x17:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
09:57:30:WU00:FS00:0x17:Machine: 0
09:57:30:WU00:FS00:0x17:Reading tar file state.xml
09:57:30:WU00:FS00:0x17:Reading tar file system.xml
09:57:31:WU00:FS00:0x17:Reading tar file integrator.xml
09:57:31:WU00:FS00:0x17:Reading tar file core.xml
09:57:31:WU00:FS00:0x17:Digital signatures verified
09:57:31:WU00:FS00:0x17:Folding@home GPU core17
09:57:31:WU00:FS00:0x17:Version 0.0.52
09:57:35:WU01:FS00:Upload 6.17%
09:57:41:WU01:FS00:Upload 7.78%
09:57:48:WU01:FS00:Upload 9.12%
09:57:54:WU01:FS00:Upload 10.46%
09:58:00:WU01:FS00:Upload 11.54%
09:58:06:WU01:FS00:Upload 12.88%
09:58:12:WU01:FS00:Upload 14.22%
09:58:18:WU01:FS00:Upload 15.56%
09:58:25:WU01:FS00:Upload 16.90%
09:58:32:WU01:FS00:Upload 18.51%
09:58:38:WU01:FS00:Upload 19.85%
09:58:44:WU01:FS00:Upload 21.19%
09:58:50:WU01:FS00:Upload 22.27%
09:58:57:WU01:FS00:Upload 23.61%
09:59:03:WU01:FS00:Upload 24.95%
09:59:06:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 0 out of 2500000 steps (0%)
09:59:06:WU00:FS00:0x17:Temperature control disabled. Requirements: single Nvidia GPU, tmax must be < 110 and twait >= 900
09:59:09:WU01:FS00:Upload 26.56%
09:59:16:WU01:FS00:Upload 27.90%
09:59:22:WU01:FS00:Upload 29.51%
09:59:28:WU01:FS00:Upload 30.58%
09:59:34:WU01:FS00:Upload 31.92%
09:59:40:WU01:FS00:Upload 33.27%
09:59:46:WU01:FS00:Upload 34.34%
09:59:52:WU01:FS00:Upload 35.68%
09:59:59:WU01:FS00:Upload 37.29%
10:00:06:WU01:FS00:Upload 38.63%
10:00:12:WU01:FS00:Upload 39.97%
10:00:19:WU01:FS00:Upload 41.31%
10:00:25:WU01:FS00:Upload 42.39%
10:00:32:WU01:FS00:Upload 43.73%
10:00:38:WU01:FS00:Upload 45.07%
10:00:44:WU01:FS00:Upload 46.41%
10:00:50:WU01:FS00:Upload 47.48%
10:00:57:WU01:FS00:Upload 48.83%
10:01:04:WU01:FS00:Upload 50.17%
10:01:10:WU01:FS00:Upload 51.51%
10:01:16:WU01:FS00:Upload 52.85%
10:01:22:WU01:FS00:Upload 53.92%
10:01:30:WU01:FS00:Upload 55.53%
10:01:36:WU01:FS00:Upload 56.87%
10:01:44:WU01:FS00:Upload 57.95%
10:01:50:WU01:FS00:Upload 59.56%
10:01:56:WU01:FS00:Upload 60.90%
10:02:02:WU01:FS00:Upload 61.97%
10:02:08:WU01:FS00:Upload 63.04%
10:02:14:WU01:FS00:Upload 64.65%
10:02:20:WU01:FS00:Upload 66.00%
10:02:26:WU01:FS00:Upload 67.07%
10:02:32:WU01:FS00:Upload 68.41%
10:02:39:WU01:FS00:Upload 69.75%
10:02:46:WU01:FS00:Upload 70.82%
10:02:52:WU01:FS00:Upload 72.43%
10:02:58:WU01:FS00:Upload 73.51%
10:03:04:WU01:FS00:Upload 74.58%
10:03:10:WU01:FS00:Upload 75.92%
10:03:16:WU01:FS00:Upload 77.53%
10:03:22:WU01:FS00:Upload 78.87%
10:03:28:WU01:FS00:Upload 80.48%
10:03:34:WU01:FS00:Upload 81.56%
10:03:40:WU01:FS00:Upload 82.90%
10:03:47:WU01:FS00:Upload 84.51%
10:03:53:WU01:FS00:Upload 85.85%
10:03:59:WU01:FS00:Upload 87.19%
10:04:05:WU01:FS00:Upload 88.53%
10:04:11:WU01:FS00:Upload 89.60%
10:04:17:WU01:FS00:Upload 90.95%
10:04:23:WU01:FS00:Upload 92.02%
10:04:29:WU01:FS00:Upload 93.09%
10:04:36:WU01:FS00:Upload 94.43%
10:04:43:WU01:FS00:Upload 95.77%
10:04:49:WU01:FS00:Upload 97.12%
10:04:55:WU01:FS00:Upload 98.46%
10:05:01:WU01:FS00:Upload 99.80%
10:05:22:WARNING:WU01:FS00:Exception: Failed to send results to work server: 10002: Received short response, expected 512 bytes, got 0
10:05:22:WU01:FS00:Trying to send results to collection server
10:05:22:WU01:FS00:Uploading 23.30MiB to 171.65.103.160
10:05:22:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 171.65.103.160:8080
10:05:28:WU01:FS00:Upload 5.63%
10:05:34:WU01:FS00:Upload 6.98%
10:05:41:WU01:FS00:Upload 7.51%
10:05:47:WU01:FS00:Upload 9.66%
10:05:53:WU01:FS00:Upload 10.73%
10:06:01:WU01:FS00:Upload 12.07%
10:06:07:WU01:FS00:Upload 14.22%
10:06:13:WU01:FS00:Upload 15.56%
10:06:19:WU01:FS00:Upload 17.17%
10:06:25:WU01:FS00:Upload 18.78%
10:06:31:WU01:FS00:Upload 20.12%
10:06:37:WU01:FS00:Upload 21.73%
10:06:43:WU01:FS00:Upload 23.34%
10:06:49:WU01:FS00:Upload 24.95%
10:06:55:WU01:FS00:Upload 26.56%
10:07:01:WU01:FS00:Upload 27.90%
10:07:07:WU01:FS00:Upload 29.51%
10:07:13:WU01:FS00:Upload 30.85%
10:07:19:WU01:FS00:Upload 32.73%
10:07:25:WU01:FS00:Upload 34.07%
10:07:31:WU01:FS00:Upload 35.68%
10:07:37:WU01:FS00:Upload 37.29%
10:07:43:WU01:FS00:Upload 38.90%
10:07:45:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 25000 out of 2500000 steps (1%)
10:07:49:WU01:FS00:Upload 40.24%
10:07:55:WU01:FS00:Upload 41.85%
10:08:01:WU01:FS00:Upload 43.46%
10:08:08:WU01:FS00:Upload 45.07%
10:08:14:WU01:FS00:Upload 46.68%
10:08:20:WU01:FS00:Upload 48.29%
10:08:26:WU01:FS00:Upload 49.90%
10:08:33:WU01:FS00:Upload 51.51%
10:08:39:WU01:FS00:Upload 53.12%
10:08:46:WU01:FS00:Upload 54.73%
10:08:52:WU01:FS00:Upload 56.34%
10:08:58:WU01:FS00:Upload 57.68%
10:09:04:WU01:FS00:Upload 59.02%
10:09:10:WU01:FS00:Upload 60.63%
10:09:16:WU01:FS00:Upload 61.97%
10:09:22:WU01:FS00:Upload 63.58%
10:09:28:WU01:FS00:Upload 65.19%
10:09:34:WU01:FS00:Upload 66.80%
10:09:40:WU01:FS00:Upload 68.14%
10:09:46:WU01:FS00:Upload 69.75%
10:09:52:WU01:FS00:Upload 71.36%
10:09:58:WU01:FS00:Upload 72.97%
10:10:05:WU01:FS00:Upload 74.58%
10:10:12:WU01:FS00:Upload 76.19%
10:10:18:WU01:FS00:Upload 77.80%
10:10:24:WU01:FS00:Upload 79.41%
10:10:30:WU01:FS00:Upload 81.02%
10:10:36:WU01:FS00:Upload 82.36%
10:10:42:WU01:FS00:Upload 83.43%
10:10:48:WU01:FS00:Upload 85.04%
10:10:54:WU01:FS00:Upload 86.38%
10:11:01:WU01:FS00:Upload 87.99%
10:11:07:WU01:FS00:Upload 89.60%
10:11:13:WU01:FS00:Upload 90.68%
10:11:19:WU01:FS00:Upload 92.02%
10:11:25:WU01:FS00:Upload 93.90%
10:11:31:WU01:FS00:Upload 95.51%
10:11:37:WU01:FS00:Upload 96.85%
10:11:43:WU01:FS00:Upload 98.46%
10:11:49:WU01:FS00:Upload 99.80%
10:14:02:ERROR:WU01:FS00:Exception: 10002: Received short response, expected 512 bytes, got 0
10:14:02:WU01:FS00:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:9408 run:456 clone:0 gen:6 core:0x17 unit:0x000000070a3b1e5c5342d9ace7a935fc
10:14:02:WU01:FS00:Uploading 23.30MiB to 171.64.65.56
10:14:02:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.56:8080
10:14:08:WU01:FS00:Upload 5.90%
10:14:14:WU01:FS00:Upload 7.51%
10:14:20:WU01:FS00:Upload 8.85%
10:14:26:WU01:FS00:Upload 10.46%
10:14:32:WU01:FS00:Upload 12.07%
10:14:39:WU01:FS00:Upload 13.68%
10:14:45:WU01:FS00:Upload 15.29%
10:14:51:WU01:FS00:Upload 16.90%
10:14:57:WU01:FS00:Upload 18.24%
10:15:03:WU01:FS00:Upload 19.85%
10:15:09:WU01:FS00:Upload 21.46%
10:15:15:WU01:FS00:Upload 23.07%
10:15:21:WU01:FS00:Upload 24.41%
10:15:27:WU01:FS00:Upload 26.02%
10:15:33:WU01:FS00:Upload 27.63%
10:15:39:WU01:FS00:Upload 29.24%
10:15:45:WU01:FS00:Upload 30.58%
10:15:51:WU01:FS00:Upload 32.19%
10:15:57:WU01:FS00:Upload 33.80%
10:16:03:WU01:FS00:Upload 35.14%
10:16:09:WU01:FS00:Upload 36.75%
10:16:11:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 50000 out of 2500000 steps (2%)
10:16:15:WU01:FS00:Upload 38.36%
10:16:21:WU01:FS00:Upload 39.97%
10:16:28:WU01:FS00:Upload 41.58%
10:16:34:WU01:FS00:Upload 43.19%
10:16:40:WU01:FS00:Upload 44.80%
10:16:46:WU01:FS00:Upload 46.14%
10:16:52:WU01:FS00:Upload 47.75%
10:16:58:WU01:FS00:Upload 49.36%
10:17:04:WU01:FS00:Upload 50.97%
10:17:10:WU01:FS00:Upload 52.58%
10:17:16:WU01:FS00:Upload 53.92%
10:17:22:WU01:FS00:Upload 55.53%
10:17:28:WU01:FS00:Upload 57.14%
10:17:34:WU01:FS00:Upload 58.48%
10:17:40:WU01:FS00:Upload 60.09%
10:17:46:WU01:FS00:Upload 61.70%
10:17:52:WU01:FS00:Upload 63.04%
10:17:58:WU01:FS00:Upload 64.65%
10:18:04:WU01:FS00:Upload 66.26%
10:18:10:WU01:FS00:Upload 67.87%
10:18:16:WU01:FS00:Upload 69.48%
10:18:22:WU01:FS00:Upload 70.82%
10:18:28:WU01:FS00:Upload 72.43%
10:18:34:WU01:FS00:Upload 74.04%
10:18:41:WU01:FS00:Upload 75.65%
10:18:47:WU01:FS00:Upload 77.26%
10:18:53:WU01:FS00:Upload 78.87%
10:18:59:WU01:FS00:Upload 80.48%
10:19:05:WU01:FS00:Upload 81.82%
10:19:12:WU01:FS00:Upload 83.43%
10:19:19:WU01:FS00:Upload 85.31%
10:19:25:WU01:FS00:Upload 86.92%
10:19:31:WU01:FS00:Upload 88.53%
10:19:38:WU01:FS00:Upload 90.14%
10:19:44:WU01:FS00:Upload 91.75%
10:19:50:WU01:FS00:Upload 93.36%
10:19:56:WU01:FS00:Upload 94.97%
10:20:02:WU01:FS00:Upload 96.31%
10:20:08:WU01:FS00:Upload 97.92%
10:20:14:WU01:FS00:Upload 99.53%
10:20:45:WU01:FS00:Upload complete
10:20:45:WU01:FS00:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
10:20:45:WU01:FS00:Final credit estimate, 31619.00 points
10:20:45:WU01:FS00:Cleaning up
10:24:57:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 75000 out of 2500000 steps (3%)
[...]
******************************* Date: 2014-04-23 *******************************
00:02:50:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 2450000 out of 2500000 steps (98%)
00:11:30:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 2475000 out of 2500000 steps (99%)
00:19:55:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 2500000 out of 2500000 steps (100%)
00:20:11:WU00:FS00:0x17:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
00:20:11:WU00:FS00:0x17:Saving result file checkpointState.xml
00:20:13:WU00:FS00:0x17:Saving result file checkpt.crc
00:20:13:WU00:FS00:0x17:Saving result file log.txt
00:20:13:WU00:FS00:0x17:Saving result file positions.xtc
00:20:15:WU00:FS00:0x17:Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
00:20:18:WU00:FS00:FahCore returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
00:20:18:WU00:FS00:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:9101 run:9 clone:1 gen:16 core:0x17 unit:0x000000120a3b1e81533f31af00fa7136
00:20:18:WU00:FS00:Uploading 8.63MiB to 171.64.65.93
00:20:18:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.93:8080
00:20:25:WU00:FS00:Upload 17.37%
00:20:33:WU00:FS00:Upload 21.72%
00:20:39:WU00:FS00:Upload 27.51%
00:20:45:WU00:FS00:Upload 31.85%
00:20:51:WU00:FS00:Upload 36.19%
00:20:57:WU00:FS00:Upload 40.54%
00:21:03:WU00:FS00:Upload 44.15%
00:21:09:WU00:FS00:Upload 48.50%
00:21:15:WU00:FS00:Upload 52.84%
00:21:22:WU00:FS00:Upload 56.46%
00:21:28:WU00:FS00:Upload 61.53%
00:21:34:WU00:FS00:Upload 65.87%
00:21:40:WU00:FS00:Upload 69.49%
00:21:46:WU00:FS00:Upload 73.83%
00:21:52:WU00:FS00:Upload 78.18%
00:21:58:WU00:FS00:Upload 81.79%
00:22:04:WU00:FS00:Upload 86.86%
00:22:07:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 0 out of 2500000 steps (0%)
00:22:07:WU01:FS00:0x17:Temperature control disabled. Requirements: single Nvidia GPU, tmax must be < 110 and twait >= 900
00:22:12:WU00:FS00:Upload 91.20%
00:22:18:WU00:FS00:Upload 96.27%
00:23:40:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Exception: Failed to send results to work server: 10002: Received short response, expected 512 bytes, got 0
00:23:40:WU00:FS00:Trying to send results to collection server
00:23:40:WU00:FS00:Uploading 8.63MiB to 171.65.103.160
00:23:40:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.65.103.160:8080
00:23:47:WU00:FS00:Upload 16.65%
00:23:53:WU00:FS00:Upload 21.72%
00:23:59:WU00:FS00:Upload 25.33%
00:24:05:WU00:FS00:Upload 29.68%
00:24:11:WU00:FS00:Upload 34.02%
00:24:17:WU00:FS00:Upload 39.09%
00:24:23:WU00:FS00:Upload 43.43%
00:24:29:WU00:FS00:Upload 47.05%
00:24:36:WU00:FS00:Upload 51.39%
00:24:42:WU00:FS00:Upload 56.46%
00:24:49:WU00:FS00:Upload 60.08%
00:24:55:WU00:FS00:Upload 65.15%
00:25:01:WU00:FS00:Upload 69.49%
00:25:07:WU00:FS00:Upload 73.83%
00:25:13:WU00:FS00:Upload 77.45%
00:25:19:WU00:FS00:Upload 81.79%
00:25:25:WU00:FS00:Upload 86.14%
00:25:31:WU00:FS00:Upload 90.48%
00:25:37:WU00:FS00:Upload 94.10%
00:25:43:WU00:FS00:Upload 98.44%
00:27:04:ERROR:WU00:FS00:Exception: 10002: Received short response, expected 512 bytes, got 0
00:27:04:WU00:FS00:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:9101 run:9 clone:1 gen:16 core:0x17 unit:0x000000120a3b1e81533f31af00fa7136
00:27:04:WU00:FS00:Uploading 8.63MiB to 171.64.65.93
00:27:04:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.93:8080
00:27:10:WU00:FS00:Upload 16.65%
00:27:16:WU00:FS00:Upload 20.99%
00:27:22:WU00:FS00:Upload 25.33%
00:28:38:WU00:FS00:Upload 26.06%
00:28:38:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Exception: Failed to send results to work server: Transfer failed
00:28:38:WU00:FS00:Trying to send results to collection server
00:28:38:WU00:FS00:Uploading 8.63MiB to 171.65.103.160
00:28:38:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.65.103.160:8080
00:28:45:WU00:FS00:Upload 18.10%
00:28:52:WU00:FS00:Upload 22.44%
00:28:58:WU00:FS00:Upload 26.78%
00:29:04:WU00:FS00:Upload 31.13%
00:29:11:WU00:FS00:Upload 35.47%
00:29:17:WU00:FS00:Upload 39.81%
00:29:23:WU00:FS00:Upload 44.88%
00:29:29:WU00:FS00:Upload 48.50%
00:29:35:WU00:FS00:Upload 52.84%
00:29:41:WU00:FS00:Upload 57.18%
00:29:48:WU00:FS00:Upload 61.53%
00:29:54:WU00:FS00:Upload 66.59%
00:30:00:WU00:FS00:Upload 70.21%
00:30:06:WU00:FS00:Upload 73.83%
00:30:12:WU00:FS00:Upload 78.90%
00:30:19:WU00:FS00:Upload 83.24%
00:30:25:WU00:FS00:Upload 87.59%
00:30:31:WU00:FS00:Upload 91.93%
00:30:37:WU00:FS00:Upload 96.27%
00:31:14:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 25000 out of 2500000 steps (1%)
00:32:00:ERROR:WU00:FS00:Exception: 10002: Received short response, expected 512 bytes, got 0
00:32:01:WU00:FS00:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:9101 run:9 clone:1 gen:16 core:0x17 unit:0x000000120a3b1e81533f31af00fa7136
00:32:01:WU00:FS00:Uploading 8.63MiB to 171.64.65.93
00:32:01:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.93:8080
00:32:11:WU00:FS00:Upload 12.31%
00:32:17:WU00:FS00:Upload 20.99%
00:32:27:WU00:FS00:Upload 25.33%
00:32:33:WU00:FS00:Upload 32.57%
00:32:44:WU00:FS00:Upload 36.92%
00:32:50:WU00:FS00:Upload 44.15%
00:32:56:WU00:FS00:Upload 51.39%
00:33:07:WU00:FS00:Upload 55.74%
00:33:13:WU00:FS00:Upload 62.97%
00:33:23:WU00:FS00:Upload 67.32%
00:33:29:WU00:FS00:Upload 73.83%
00:33:37:WU00:FS00:Upload 78.90%
00:33:44:WU00:FS00:Upload 83.24%
00:33:51:WU00:FS00:Upload 89.03%
00:33:57:WU00:FS00:Upload 92.65%
00:34:03:WU00:FS00:Upload 97.72%
00:35:23:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Exception: Failed to send results to work server: 10002: Received short response, expected 512 bytes, got 0
00:35:23:WU00:FS00:Trying to send results to collection server
00:35:23:WU00:FS00:Uploading 8.63MiB to 171.65.103.160
00:35:23:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.65.103.160:8080
00:35:30:WU00:FS00:Upload 16.65%
00:35:36:WU00:FS00:Upload 21.72%
00:35:43:WU00:FS00:Upload 26.06%
00:35:49:WU00:FS00:Upload 30.40%
00:35:55:WU00:FS00:Upload 35.47%
00:36:02:WU00:FS00:Upload 39.81%
00:36:08:WU00:FS00:Upload 43.43%
00:36:14:WU00:FS00:Upload 48.50%
00:36:21:WU00:FS00:Upload 52.84%
00:36:28:WU00:FS00:Upload 57.91%
00:36:34:WU00:FS00:Upload 61.53%
00:36:41:WU00:FS00:Upload 66.59%
00:36:47:WU00:FS00:Upload 70.94%
00:36:54:WU00:FS00:Upload 76.00%
00:37:00:WU00:FS00:Upload 80.35%
00:37:06:WU00:FS00:Upload 84.69%
00:37:12:WU00:FS00:Upload 89.03%
00:37:18:WU00:FS00:Upload 93.38%
00:37:24:WU00:FS00:Upload 97.00%
00:38:47:ERROR:WU00:FS00:Exception: 10002: Received short response, expected 512 bytes, got 0
00:38:47:WU00:FS00:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:9101 run:9 clone:1 gen:16 core:0x17 unit:0x000000120a3b1e81533f31af00fa7136
00:38:47:WU00:FS00:Uploading 8.63MiB to 171.64.65.93
00:38:47:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.93:8080
00:38:59:WU00:FS00:Upload 15.20%
00:39:06:WU00:FS00:Upload 25.33%
00:39:13:WU00:FS00:Upload 30.40%
00:39:19:WU00:FS00:Upload 34.02%
00:39:26:WU00:FS00:Upload 39.09%
00:39:33:WU00:FS00:Upload 44.15%
00:39:39:WU00:FS00:Upload 48.50%
00:39:45:WU00:FS00:Upload 53.56%
00:40:06:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 50000 out of 2500000 steps (2%)
00:40:15:WU00:FS00:Upload 55.01%
00:40:15:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Exception: Failed to send results to work server: Transfer failed
00:40:15:WU00:FS00:Trying to send results to collection server
00:40:15:WU00:FS00:Uploading 8.63MiB to 171.65.103.160
00:40:15:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.65.103.160:8080
00:40:31:WU00:FS00:Upload 12.31%
00:40:39:WU00:FS00:Upload 26.78%
00:40:45:WU00:FS00:Upload 33.30%
00:40:51:WU00:FS00:Upload 36.92%
00:40:58:WU00:FS00:Upload 41.98%
00:41:05:WU00:FS00:Upload 47.05%
00:41:12:WU00:FS00:Upload 52.12%
00:41:19:WU00:FS00:Upload 57.18%
00:41:27:WU00:FS00:Upload 62.25%
00:41:33:WU00:FS00:Upload 66.59%
00:41:41:WU00:FS00:Upload 71.66%
00:41:47:WU00:FS00:Upload 76.73%
00:41:53:WU00:FS00:Upload 81.07%
00:42:00:WU00:FS00:Upload 85.41%
00:42:06:WU00:FS00:Upload 89.76%
00:42:12:WU00:FS00:Upload 94.10%
00:42:19:WU00:FS00:Upload 98.44%
00:43:42:ERROR:WU00:FS00:Exception: 10002: Received short response, expected 512 bytes, got 0
00:43:42:WU00:FS00:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:9101 run:9 clone:1 gen:16 core:0x17 unit:0x000000120a3b1e81533f31af00fa7136
00:43:42:WU00:FS00:Uploading 8.63MiB to 171.64.65.93
00:43:42:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.93:8080
00:43:50:WU00:FS00:Upload 12.31%
00:43:58:WU00:FS00:Upload 19.54%
00:44:06:WU00:FS00:Upload 25.33%
00:44:15:WU00:FS00:Upload 31.13%
00:44:23:WU00:FS00:Upload 38.36%
00:44:29:WU00:FS00:Upload 44.88%
00:44:35:WU00:FS00:Upload 48.50%
00:44:43:WU00:FS00:Upload 54.29%
00:44:51:WU00:FS00:Upload 60.08%
00:44:57:WU00:FS00:Upload 65.15%
00:45:04:WU00:FS00:Upload 68.77%
00:45:10:WU00:FS00:Upload 73.83%
00:45:16:WU00:FS00:Upload 77.45%
00:45:22:WU00:FS00:Upload 82.52%
00:45:30:WU00:FS00:Upload 86.86%
00:45:38:WU00:FS00:Upload 91.93%
00:45:44:WU00:FS00:Upload 97.00%
00:47:50:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Exception: Failed to send results to work server: 10002: Received short response, expected 512 bytes, got 0
00:47:50:WU00:FS00:Trying to send results to collection server
00:47:50:WU00:FS00:Uploading 8.63MiB to 171.65.103.160
00:47:50:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.65.103.160:8080
00:47:56:WU00:FS00:Upload 16.65%
00:48:03:WU00:FS00:Upload 21.72%
00:48:10:WU00:FS00:Upload 26.78%
00:48:16:WU00:FS00:Upload 30.40%
00:48:22:WU00:FS00:Upload 35.47%
00:48:28:WU00:FS00:Upload 39.09%
00:48:34:WU00:FS00:Upload 43.43%
00:48:40:WU00:FS00:Upload 47.77%
00:48:47:WU00:FS00:Upload 52.84%
00:48:53:WU00:FS00:Upload 56.46%
00:49:00:WU00:FS00:Upload 61.53%
00:49:06:WU00:FS00:Upload 65.87%
00:49:12:WU00:FS00:Upload 70.21%
00:49:16:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 75000 out of 2500000 steps (3%)
00:49:18:WU00:FS00:Upload 73.83%
00:49:25:WU00:FS00:Upload 78.90%
00:49:31:WU00:FS00:Upload 83.24%
00:49:37:WU00:FS00:Upload 87.59%
00:49:43:WU00:FS00:Upload 91.93%
00:49:49:WU00:FS00:Upload 95.55%
00:49:55:WU00:FS00:Upload 99.89%
00:51:13:ERROR:WU00:FS00:Exception: 10002: Received short response, expected 512 bytes, got 0
00:51:13:WU00:FS00:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:9101 run:9 clone:1 gen:16 core:0x17 unit:0x000000120a3b1e81533f31af00fa7136
00:51:13:WU00:FS00:Uploading 8.63MiB to 171.64.65.93
00:51:13:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.93:8080
00:51:29:WU00:FS00:Upload 12.31%
00:51:35:WU00:FS00:Upload 27.51%
00:51:46:WU00:FS00:Upload 28.95%
00:51:53:WU00:FS00:Upload 39.81%
00:52:04:WU00:FS00:Upload 40.54%
00:52:10:WU00:FS00:Upload 52.12%
00:52:20:WU00:FS00:Upload 54.29%
00:52:26:WU00:FS00:Upload 62.97%
00:52:33:WU00:FS00:Upload 67.32%
00:52:39:WU00:FS00:Upload 72.38%
00:52:45:WU00:FS00:Upload 76.00%
00:52:51:WU00:FS00:Upload 80.35%
00:52:57:WU00:FS00:Upload 84.69%
00:53:04:WU00:FS00:Upload 89.03%
00:53:10:WU00:FS00:Upload 93.38%
00:53:16:WU00:FS00:Upload 97.72%
00:54:36:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Exception: Failed to send results to work server: 10002: Received short response, expected 512 bytes, got 0
00:54:36:WU00:FS00:Trying to send results to collection server
00:54:36:WU00:FS00:Uploading 8.63MiB to 171.65.103.160
00:54:36:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.65.103.160:8080
00:54:42:WU00:FS00:Upload 16.65%
00:54:52:WU00:FS00:Upload 20.99%
00:54:58:WU00:FS00:Upload 27.51%
00:55:09:WU00:FS00:Upload 32.57%
00:55:16:WU00:FS00:Upload 39.81%
00:55:26:WU00:FS00:Upload 44.15%
00:55:32:WU00:FS00:Upload 51.39%
00:55:42:WU00:FS00:Upload 55.74%
00:55:48:WU00:FS00:Upload 62.25%
00:55:56:WU00:FS00:Upload 67.32%
00:56:02:WU00:FS00:Upload 71.66%
00:56:08:WU00:FS00:Upload 76.73%
00:56:14:WU00:FS00:Upload 80.35%
00:56:20:WU00:FS00:Upload 84.69%
00:56:26:WU00:FS00:Upload 89.03%
00:56:32:WU00:FS00:Upload 92.65%
00:56:38:WU00:FS00:Upload 97.00%
00:57:59:ERROR:WU00:FS00:Exception: 10002: Received short response, expected 512 bytes, got 0
00:58:05:WU00:FS00:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:9101 run:9 clone:1 gen:16 core:0x17 unit:0x000000120a3b1e81533f31af00fa7136
00:58:05:WU00:FS00:Uploading 8.63MiB to 171.64.65.93
00:58:05:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.93:8080
00:58:08:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 100000 out of 2500000 steps (4%)
00:58:11:WU00:FS00:Upload 15.92%
00:58:17:WU00:FS00:Upload 20.27%
00:58:23:WU00:FS00:Upload 24.61%
00:58:29:WU00:FS00:Upload 28.95%
00:58:35:WU00:FS00:Upload 32.57%
00:58:41:WU00:FS00:Upload 36.92%
00:58:47:WU00:FS00:Upload 41.26%
00:58:53:WU00:FS00:Upload 45.60%
00:58:59:WU00:FS00:Upload 49.95%
00:59:05:WU00:FS00:Upload 53.56%
00:59:11:WU00:FS00:Upload 57.91%
00:59:17:WU00:FS00:Upload 62.25%
00:59:23:WU00:FS00:Upload 66.59%
00:59:29:WU00:FS00:Upload 70.21%
00:59:35:WU00:FS00:Upload 74.56%
00:59:41:WU00:FS00:Upload 78.90%
00:59:47:WU00:FS00:Upload 82.52%
00:59:54:WU00:FS00:Upload 87.59%
01:00:00:WU00:FS00:Upload 91.93%
01:00:06:WU00:FS00:Upload 96.27%
01:01:29:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Exception: Failed to send results to work server: 10002: Received short response, expected 512 bytes, got 0
01:01:29:WU00:FS00:Trying to send results to collection server
01:01:29:WU00:FS00:Uploading 8.63MiB to 171.65.103.160
01:01:29:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.65.103.160:8080
01:01:35:WU00:FS00:Upload 16.65%
01:01:42:WU00:FS00:Upload 21.72%
01:01:48:WU00:FS00:Upload 26.06%
01:01:54:WU00:FS00:Upload 28.95%
01:02:00:WU00:FS00:Upload 34.02%
01:02:06:WU00:FS00:Upload 38.36%
01:02:12:WU00:FS00:Upload 42.71%
01:02:18:WU00:FS00:Upload 47.05%
01:02:24:WU00:FS00:Upload 51.39%
01:02:30:WU00:FS00:Upload 55.74%
01:02:36:WU00:FS00:Upload 59.36%
01:02:42:WU00:FS00:Upload 63.70%
01:02:48:WU00:FS00:Upload 68.04%
01:02:54:WU00:FS00:Upload 72.38%
01:03:01:WU00:FS00:Upload 76.73%
01:03:07:WU00:FS00:Upload 81.07%
01:03:13:WU00:FS00:Upload 85.41%
01:03:20:WU00:FS00:Upload 89.76%
01:03:26:WU00:FS00:Upload 94.10%
01:03:32:WU00:FS00:Upload 98.44%
01:04:52:ERROR:WU00:FS00:Exception: 10002: Received short response, expected 512 bytes, got 0
01:07:17:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 125000 out of 2500000 steps (5%)
01:09:10:WU00:FS00:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:9101 run:9 clone:1 gen:16 core:0x17 unit:0x000000120a3b1e81533f31af00fa7136
01:09:10:WU00:FS00:Uploading 8.63MiB to 171.64.65.93
01:09:10:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.93:8080
01:09:17:WU00:FS00:Upload 16.65%
01:09:23:WU00:FS00:Upload 21.72%
01:09:30:WU00:FS00:Upload 26.06%
01:09:36:WU00:FS00:Upload 30.40%
01:09:42:WU00:FS00:Upload 34.74%
01:09:49:WU00:FS00:Upload 39.81%
01:09:55:WU00:FS00:Upload 44.15%
01:10:02:WU00:FS00:Upload 48.50%
01:10:08:WU00:FS00:Upload 52.84%
01:10:14:WU00:FS00:Upload 57.18%
01:10:20:WU00:FS00:Upload 60.80%
01:10:26:WU00:FS00:Upload 65.15%
01:10:32:WU00:FS00:Upload 69.49%
01:10:39:WU00:FS00:Upload 74.56%
01:10:46:WU00:FS00:Upload 78.90%
01:10:52:WU00:FS00:Upload 83.24%
01:10:58:WU00:FS00:Upload 87.59%
01:11:04:WU00:FS00:Upload 91.20%
01:11:10:WU00:FS00:Upload 96.27%
01:11:16:WU00:FS00:Upload 99.89%
01:12:33:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Exception: Failed to send results to work server: 10002: Received short response, expected 512 bytes, got 0
01:12:33:WU00:FS00:Trying to send results to collection server
01:12:33:WU00:FS00:Uploading 8.63MiB to 171.65.103.160
01:12:33:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.65.103.160:8080
01:12:39:WU00:FS00:Upload 16.65%
01:12:45:WU00:FS00:Upload 20.27%
01:12:51:WU00:FS00:Upload 25.33%
01:12:57:WU00:FS00:Upload 29.68%
01:13:03:WU00:FS00:Upload 34.02%
01:13:09:WU00:FS00:Upload 38.36%
01:13:15:WU00:FS00:Upload 41.98%
01:13:21:WU00:FS00:Upload 46.33%
01:13:27:WU00:FS00:Upload 50.67%
01:13:33:WU00:FS00:Upload 54.29%
01:13:40:WU00:FS00:Upload 59.36%
01:13:46:WU00:FS00:Upload 63.70%
01:13:52:WU00:FS00:Upload 68.04%
01:13:58:WU00:FS00:Upload 72.38%
01:14:04:WU00:FS00:Upload 76.00%
01:14:10:WU00:FS00:Upload 80.35%
01:14:16:WU00:FS00:Upload 84.69%
01:14:22:WU00:FS00:Upload 89.03%
01:14:29:WU00:FS00:Upload 93.38%
01:14:35:WU00:FS00:Upload 97.72%
01:15:56:ERROR:WU00:FS00:Exception: 10002: Received short response, expected 512 bytes, got 0
01:16:09:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 150000 out of 2500000 steps (6%)
01:25:18:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 175000 out of 2500000 steps (7%)
01:27:07:WU00:FS00:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:9101 run:9 clone:1 gen:16 core:0x17 unit:0x000000120a3b1e81533f31af00fa7136
01:27:07:WU00:FS00:Uploading 8.63MiB to 171.64.65.93
01:27:07:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.93:8080
01:27:16:WU00:FS00:Upload 12.31%
01:27:23:WU00:FS00:Upload 23.16%
01:27:29:WU00:FS00:Upload 28.23%
01:27:35:WU00:FS00:Upload 31.85%
01:27:41:WU00:FS00:Upload 36.92%
01:27:47:WU00:FS00:Upload 40.54%
01:27:53:WU00:FS00:Upload 44.88%
01:27:59:WU00:FS00:Upload 49.22%
01:28:05:WU00:FS00:Upload 53.56%
01:28:13:WU00:FS00:Upload 57.91%
01:28:19:WU00:FS00:Upload 63.70%
01:28:25:WU00:FS00:Upload 67.32%
01:28:31:WU00:FS00:Upload 71.66%
01:28:37:WU00:FS00:Upload 76.00%
01:28:43:WU00:FS00:Upload 79.62%
01:28:49:WU00:FS00:Upload 83.97%
01:28:55:WU00:FS00:Upload 88.31%
01:29:01:WU00:FS00:Upload 92.65%
01:29:07:WU00:FS00:Upload 97.00%
01:30:29:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Exception: Failed to send results to work server: 10002: Received short response, expected 512 bytes, got 0
01:30:29:WU00:FS00:Trying to send results to collection server
01:30:29:WU00:FS00:Uploading 8.63MiB to 171.65.103.160
01:30:29:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.65.103.160:8080
01:30:46:WU00:FS00:Upload 14.48%
01:31:02:WU00:FS00:Upload 27.51%
01:31:19:WU00:FS00:Upload 39.09%
01:31:36:WU00:FS00:Upload 51.39%
01:31:52:WU00:FS00:Upload 62.97%
01:32:09:WU00:FS00:Upload 74.56%
01:32:26:WU00:FS00:Upload 86.14%
01:32:42:WU00:FS00:Upload 97.72%
01:32:53:WU00:FS00:Upload complete
01:32:53:WU00:FS00:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
01:32:53:WU00:FS00:Final credit estimate, 13409.00 points
01:32:53:WU00:FS00:Cleaning up
[/SPOILER]
```


----------



## T0M@0 (23. April 2014)

Wie kann ich denn im NACL die PPD sehen?


----------



## ProfBoom (23. April 2014)

Indem du das Kochsalz zwischen zwei Stats-Updates ungestört falten lässt und dann auf 24 Stunden hochrechnest.

Oder für faule: 24 Stunden ungestört falten lassen


----------



## Amigafan (23. April 2014)

*@hbf878*

Sorry - Du faltest Beta-WU´s  - und erklärst Dich damit einverstanden, dass Cores oder WU´s nicht stabil laufen oder andere Probleme auftauchen. 

Solange Du kein offizieller Beta-Tester bist, erhälst Du daher von mir keine Hilfe. 
Der Grund:
Du verzögerst durch fehlende Rückmeldungen an die Programmierer/Entwickler (im entsprechend gesperrten Beta-Forum) die Fehlerbereinigung - und damit letztendlich auch die "offizielle" Beta-Freigabe (Flag: advanced) für alle. 
Und - wenn eine nicht fehlerhaft gemeldete WU die Beta-Phase übersteht (weil nicht gesperrt), erhält irgendjemand diese fehlerhafte WU - mit allen negativen Folgen . . . 

Als aktuelles Beispiel:
Beim Beta-Test der neuen GPU-WU´s habe ich eine fehlerhafte WU (mit entsprechender Beschreibung und zugehörigen Log-Dateien) gemeldet.
Das war die erste (protokollierte) Fehlermeldung, obwohl diese WU bereits 9 Mal mit einem Fehler abgebrochen und zurückgesendet wurde.
Das Problem dabei:
Der Server hat keine Möglichkeit, den Grund der Nicht-Fertigstellung zu erkennen und gibt diese WU wieder frei.
Erst meine Meldung hat verhindert, dass diese WU (völlig nutzlos) noch einmal vergeben wurde (eine automatische Kontrolle ist über die Server nicht möglich - sie registrieren nur).
Es ist also immer eine (manuelle) Sperrung einzelner defekter WU´s nötig  - und dafür ein Fehlerprotokoll bzw. eine Fehlermeldung . . . 

Also - seht bitte von der Verwendung des Flags: *beta* ab und erleichtert uns (sowohl Programmierern als auch Testern) die Arbeit.


*@Abductee*

Ein Test (unter Windows) steht noch aus - auch im FoldingForum ist noch kein Eintrag dazu vorhanden.
Es steht Dir aber frei, diesen selber zu testen (natürlich mit Erfahrungsbericht).  

Unter Linux habe ich diesen Treiber bereits (mit einer R9 290X) unter Ubuntu 12.04LTS für einen internen Test eines experimentellen OpenCL-Cores mit Erfolg verwendet.


----------



## hbf878 (23. April 2014)

Wie bitte?
Folgendes ist meine config:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aus den von dir genannten Gründen habe ich *nicht* das beta-Flag gesetzt, sondern nur *advanced*. Hatte es so verstanden, dass beta und advanced nicht das gleiche ist. Du selbst hattest mir den Tipp gegeben:


			
				PN von dir vom 07.10.2013 schrieb:
			
		

> das Einzige, was Du im Clienten zusätzlich eingeben solltest, ist:
> Name: client-type
> Value: advanced


 

edit: sind die 9101 etwa noch nicht öffentlich freigegeben? Habe gerade schon wieder zwei bekommen, mit flag advanced. Diesmal ging der Upload aber auf Anhieb


----------



## Amigafan (23. April 2014)

hbf878 schrieb:


> Wie bitte?
> Folgendes ist meine config:
> 
> 
> ...



Entschuldige bitte - Du hast natürlich Recht - der Fehler lag bei mir.
Mittlerweile sind diese als "advanced" freigegeben.

Die Uploadprobleme deuten m. E. auf kurzzeitige Überlastung des *W*ork- (*WS*) als auch des *C*ollection-*S*ervers (*CS*) hin. 
Die Ursache dafür muß bei *P*ande *G*roup (*PG*) gefunden und behoben werden.



BTW:

Derzeit hat PG vermehrt Probleme mit ihren Servern.
Ganze Projekte sind aufgrund von Fehlern in Festplatten-Raids verschwunden  und mußten "nachprogrammiert" werden - dazu zählen z. B. auch GPU-WU´s 9406/9408 (als "Nachfolger" von WU 9401) . . . 
Ein weiteres internes Projekt (auch zum Testen des Core_17 V0.0.55) ist immer noch offline.


----------



## mallkuss (23. April 2014)

@Serverprobleme bei Pande: ich frag mich - als Laie - echt: "How hard can it be?" frei nach Jeremy Clarkson 
Ich hatte mal ein paar Wochen einen fetten root-Server bei hetzner (12 Kerne, 24GB RAM, 2 TB PLatte im RAID) für wenig Geld, das sollten die doch hinbekommen oder?
Würde mir ja gefallen da an der ServerHardware mitzuspielen


----------



## T0M@0 (23. April 2014)

ProfBoom schrieb:


> Indem du das Kochsalz zwischen zwei Stats-Updates ungestört falten lässt und dann auf 24 Stunden hochrechnest.
> 
> Oder für faule: 24 Stunden ungestört falten lassen


 
Hm, ok ziemlich oldschool  und nicht einfach, wenn noch ein client faltet


----------



## Amigafan (23. April 2014)

*@mallkuss*

Du "vergisst" dabei leider ganz wichtige Punkte:
 - es arbeiten dort keine bezahlten Service-Techniker, die den ganzen Tag nichts Anderes zu tun haben.
 - die Server bzw. die Hardware ist nicht immer "auf dem neusten Stand" - das kostet nämlich zu viel Geld.
 - je älter die Hardware wird, desto fehleranfälliger wird diese - auch Elektronik unterliegt einem Alterungsprozess.

Wenn jemand bereit wäre, "diverse" Millionen nur alleine für eine professionelle Wartung zu spenden, hätten diese Probleme mit Sicherheit weniger Einfluß auf die Verfügbarkeit der Server . . .


----------



## mattinator (23. April 2014)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Wenn jemand bereit wäre, "diverse" Millionen nur alleine für eine professionelle Wartung zu spenden, hätten diese Probleme mit Sicherheit weniger Einfluß auf die Verfügbarkeit der Server . . .


 Ok, wir reden hier aber nicht von der b-tu (b-tu.de: Home, willkürliches Beispiel !), sondern von der Stanford University (Stanford University). Oder habe ich da etwas falsch verstanden ? Mir kommen fast die Tränen (Finances: Stanford University Facts, Stanford University / Brandenburgische Technische Universität Cottbus).


----------



## Bumblebee (23. April 2014)

Amigafan schrieb:


> *@mallkuss*
> 
> Du "vergisst" dabei leider ganz wichtige Punkte: . . .



Da muss ich widersprechen - mit Einschränkungen

Da ich nie an einer amerikanischen Uni gelernt oder gelehrt habe kenne ich die Verhältnisse nur aus zweiter Hand
Aber ich weiss wie es an einer schweizer Uni (und wohl auch an einer deutschen) "zugeht"

Dort kümmern sich professionelle IT-Spezialisten darum, dass (möglichst) alles (möglichst) immer funktioniert


----------



## Amigafan (24. April 2014)

*@Bumblebee*

Für  den "normalen" Betrieb gebe ich Dir recht - ich zweifele aber daran,  dass dasselbe auch für alle Server im Projekt F@home zutrifft.

Vielleicht liegt es daran, dass ich täglich im Folding@home SupportForum "unterwegs" bin . . .


----------



## mallkuss (24. April 2014)

@Amiga: ich glaube auch nicht dass alle Projektserver professionell betreut werden, klar! Aber ich als nicht-Profi habe in der Arbeit viele Rechner von Desktop über Workstations bis Dell PowerEdges seit Jahren durchgängig laufen und bis auf wenige Festplattenausfälle war da nix. Und bei den Platten hat das RAID gut funktioniert: ausgetauscht, wiederhergestellt, fertig. Aber vielleicht haben die Jungs ja tatsächlich fettere Anforderungen, würd mich ja echt interessieren mit was die da so kämpfen....


----------



## Amigafan (24. April 2014)

*Die (ferne) Zukunft des Faltens?
*
Es ist interessant zu sehen, wie viele (Beta)-Tester bereit sind, Ihre Hardware für die Berechnung mit einem experimentellen Core (ohne Punkte oder dergleichen) zur Verfügung zu stellen.

Der Grund:
Derzeit läuft ein Projekt, welches vom Programmierer des GPU-Core_17, Yutong Zhao, besser bekannt unter dem Pseudonym "proteneer", allen freiwilligen (Beta-)Testern angeboten wird.
Es existieren 2 Cores: 
 - ocore_CPU, welcher (noch nicht auf mehr als 4 Kerne optimiert) die "neue" AVX-Erweiterung der Prozessoren nutzt, aber auch ein "Fallback" auf SSE2-Code (langsamer) unterstützt.
 - ocore_OpenCL, welcher auf allen GPU´s lauffähig ist, die OpenCL-kompatible sind (theoretisch, da noch nicht für integrierte GPU´s freigegeben).

Mindestvorraussetzung ist Ubuntu 12.04LTS 64Bit oder höher und ein OpenCL-GPU-Treiber.
Das Besondere dabei:
Es werden keine WU´s (Datenpaket) mehr auf den Rechner geladen, sondern es werden Streams berechnet, in welche man sich jederzeit "einklinken" kann.
Dabei wird nur jede Stunde ein Checkpoint gesichert (auch wenn das Ergebnis jedes Frames gesendet wird), man kann sich aber auch jederzeit wieder "ausklinken" - es ginge also max. eine Stunde Berechnungszeit verloren.
Der Vorteil:
Man kann gleichzeitig mit vielen Rechnern an einem einzigen Projekt arbeiten.

Da sich das Ganze noch im ersten Experimentalstadium befindet, existiert natürlich kein GUI  - es wird im Terminal gestartet und läuft dort (praktisch wie Client-Version 6.xx, allerdings ohne "Steuerungsmöglichkeit").
Auch alle anderen Möglichkeiten wie die Art der "Personalisierung" und die Punkteberechnung sind noch vollkommen offen.

Hier mal ein Terminal-Ausschnitt (ocore_OpenCL auf GTS450):

```
version 1                   
connecting to cc...assigning core to a stream...assignment complete
10000
setup system
    Group 0: Everything Else
    Group 1: Nonbonded Direct Space
    Group 2: Nonbonded Reciprocal Space
    Found: 23558 atoms, 5 forces.
    target    stream     tpf   ns/day  frames   steps
  dd01d015  d8055feb   03:27     8.34      35  350160
```
Was ich selbst zum Testen benutzt habe:

1. System: 2700K@4400MHz, GTS450, Ubuntu 13.04 64Bit, FW 313.xx (läuft derzeit wieder mit beiden ocores)
2. System: Q9550@3570MHz, R9 290X, Ubuntu 12.04LTS 64Bit, Cat 14.4 RC (1. erfolgreicher Test zur Lauffähigkeit auf AMD-GPU`s unter Linux!) 

Skalierung (erste Ergebnisse):
780Ti: ~ 57- 65 ns/day
290X: ~ 45 ns/day
780: ~ 46 ns/day
7970: ~37 ns/day
650Ti. ~19,5 ns/day
780M: ~8,7 ns/day
GTS450: ~ 8,4 ns/day

2700K@4400MHz: ~ 12ns/day
2600K@4300MHz: ~ 10,5 ns/day

Was die weitere Entwicklung betrifft - abwarten und Tee trinken . . .


----------



## Chicago (26. April 2014)

Habe heute mal den FW 335.32 WHQL installiert! Ergebnis, ca. 850PPD (bei 7622/7623) zuwachs zu dem 310.90 WHQL! Hoffe das ich mal wieder ne x17 WU bekomme, dann kann ich da auch mal ne Bestandsmeldung geben!
Evtl. kann ja jemand mein Ergebnis bestätigen, sollte ja bei schnelleren nVidias mehr rüber kommen!

gruß Chicago


----------



## Amigafan (28. April 2014)

*Kurze Info für Alle:*

Wettbewerb über das beste Video der von der NIH unterstützten Wissenschaften

Das United State’s National Institutes of Health (NIH) ist Haupt-Geldgeber für Folding@home und veranstaltet z. Zt. einen Wettbewerb für das beste Video über die von ihm unterstützten Wissenschaftsbereiche.
In seinem Blog dazu bittet Prof. Vijay Pande um Unterstützung für das F@h-Video.

Quelle: https://folding.stanford.edu/home/help-vote-foldinghome-to-the-top-of-the-nih-best-videos/


----------



## mattinator (29. April 2014)

Habe mal ein "Watch" und ein "Like" hinzugefügt.


----------



## Amigafan (29. April 2014)

*Neuer Catalyst: Version 14.4 WHQL vom 25.04.2014
*
Nachdem  im Folding@home SupportForum ein erster Bericht über die  (Nicht-)Funktion des neuen AMD-GPU-Treibers 14.4 WHQL erschien (unstabil  mit ASUS R9 290X DirectCU-II OC) , habe ich diesen gestern Nacht  installiert, um die Angaben zu verifizieren.
Mein Falt-Sys: Q9550@3570MHz, Gigabyte R9 290X WindForce 3X OC@1047MHz, Win 7 Pro 64 Bit,  Catalyst 14.4WHQL

Erste Ergebnisse:
Der  Treiber läuft bis jetzt stabil (keine Bluescreens), die Änderungen in  Beta-Version 14.1 bzw. 14.2 (14.3 nicht von mir getestet)  bezüglich des  optimierten OpenCL-Treibers sind m. E. nach eingeflossen.
Die CPU-Auslastung liegt bei durchschnittlich unter 3,7% des Q9550 (also weniger als 15% Auslastung *eines* CPU-Kerns).
Es gibt keine erkennbaren Änderungen in der Berechnungszeit der Core_17-WU´s - weder positiv noch negativ.

Mein Tipp:
Wer  noch den letzten 13.x-WHQL-Treiber benutzt, sollte einmal den neuen  Catalyst 14.4 WHQL ausprobieren - selbst GPU´s der HD5800er-Serie  profitieren deutlich davon (bis zu 10% mehr PPD).


----------



## mattinator (29. April 2014)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Mein Tipp:
> Wer  noch den letzten 13.x-WHQL-Treiber benutzt, sollte einmal den neuen  Catalyst 14.4 WHQL ausprobieren - selbst GPU´s der HD5800er-Serie  profitieren deutlich davon (bis zu 10% mehr PPD).


 Wie weit ist es mit dem neuen Core_17, der den Drop bei den "kleinen" 6xx-er NVIDIA-Karten beseitigt ?


----------



## TheSebi41 (30. April 2014)

Ich habe gestern auch den 14.4 stable installiert und mir damit die Usb-Treiber zerstört 
War etwas Arbeit den Treiber wieder zum laufen zu bekommen, aber zum falten ist er den restlichen Abend gestern gut gelaufen


----------



## Amigafan (30. April 2014)

mattinator schrieb:


> Wie  weit ist es mit dem neuen Core_17, der den Drop bei den "kleinen" 6xx-er  NVIDIA-Karten beseitigt ?



Dieser Core_17 V0.0.55 ist  immer noch im Beta-Stadium und dürfte derzeit nur bei den internen  Testern unter Windows vorhanden sein.
Der Grund:
Er wurde als  Vorraussetzung anfänglich bisher nur von einigen wenigen internen  GPU-WU´s genutzt und ist für das Falten aller derzeitigen WU´s keine  Vorraussetzung, da im Linuxbereich leider immer noch Version 0.0.46 des  Core_17 Verwendung findet.
Und da diese WU´s auch unter Linux  getestet werden sollte, hat man die "Grundvorraussetzung" Core_17  V0.0.55 wieder zurückgenommen.
Daher gilt: 
Solange Core_17 V0.0.55 nicht für Linux umgesetzt/programmiert ist, solange wird sich an dieser Situation auch nichts ändern. 

BTW:
Nicht betroffen von diesem Punkte-Drop sind *einzig* alle nVidia-GPU mit Chip *GK110*, also GTX 780/780Ti und alle Varianter der Titan.


----------



## mattinator (30. April 2014)

@*Amigafan*
Danke für die Info, da warten wir mal ab. Entweder auf den neuen Core oder "größere" Maxwell GPU's (GTX 860 Ti ?).


----------



## Abductee (1. Mai 2014)

Bekommt sonst noch wer seit gestern keine WU`s mehr beim NaCl?
Ist der Work Server leer?

Edit:
Seit ~7Uhr gehts wieder, seit gestern 21Uhr konnte der Client nichts mehr vom Server runterladen?


----------



## mallkuss (1. Mai 2014)

Gerade gehts auch nicht bei mir...


----------



## Amigafan (1. Mai 2014)

mattinator schrieb:


> @*Amigafan*
> Danke für die Info, da warten wir mal ab. Entweder auf den neuen Core oder "größere" Maxwell GPU's (GTX 860 Ti ?).



Ich will Dich ja nicht beunruhigen, aber:  
Derzeit  befindet sich ein Fehler im Code des nVidia-OpenCL-Treibers, der  verhindert, dass Maxwell-GPU´s Core_17-Wu´s falten können  
Und der ist meiner Kenntnis nach (auch mit dm letzten Update) nicht gefixt . . .


----------



## mattinator (1. Mai 2014)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Derzeit  befindet sich ein Fehler im Code des nVidia-OpenCL-Treibers, ...


Na ja, bis zu den größeren Maxwell wird es wohl noch ein bisschen dauern. Da hat NVIDIA noch etwas Zeit.


----------



## wolf7 (1. Mai 2014)

mal ne Frage bezüglich des Core 17. Verwendet der zur Berechnung mittels Open CL eig einfache oder doppelte Genauigkeit oder ist das gar unterschiedlich?


----------



## ProfBoom (1. Mai 2014)

Meines Wissens nach wird bisher nur einfache Genauigkeit verwendet.


----------



## Amigafan (2. Mai 2014)

ProfBoom schrieb:


> Meines Wissens nach wird bisher nur einfache Genauigkeit verwendet.



 . . . und das wird auch so bleiben.
Es handelt sich um Proteinfaltung, nicht um hochkomplexe mathematische Berechnungen, die eine so hohe Genauigkeit erfordern.
Und  dann sähe es plötzlich für manch neue Karte ziemlich duster aus, was  die Rechenleistung bei doppelter Genauigkeit angeht . . .


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Mai 2014)

Amigafan schrieb:


> . . . und das wird auch so bleiben.
> Es handelt sich um Proteinfaltung, nicht um hochkomplexe mathematische Berechnungen, die eine so hohe Genauigkeit erfordern.


 
Kann ich bestätigen 

Nicht, dass die Protein-Faltungs-Berechnung nicht auch hochkomplex wäre
Aber als "distributed computing"-Projekt geht das gar nicht anders
Um nun trotzdem die (ausserordentlich wichtige) hohe Präzision zu bekommen wird die WU eben mehrfach vergeben
Erst wenn die errechneten Resultate 100% übereinstimmen wird das Projekt als "erledigt" angesehen


----------



## picar81_4711 (2. Mai 2014)

Abductee schrieb:


> Bekommt sonst noch wer seit gestern keine WU`s mehr beim NaCl?
> Ist der Work Server leer?
> 
> Edit:
> Seit ~7Uhr gehts wieder, seit gestern 21Uhr konnte der Client nichts mehr vom Server runterladen?



Immer wieder mal hat mein Nacl Aussetzer......kann sich keine neuen WUs holen.....


----------



## wolf7 (2. Mai 2014)

vllt sind die NaCl Server auch einfach nur vom zu hohen Ansturm überlastet, weil sich rum gesprochen hat, wie viele Punkte der bringt. Danke für die Aussage bezüglich der Genauigkeit.


----------



## mattinator (3. Mai 2014)

TheSebi41 schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern auch den 14.4 stable installiert und mir damit die Usb-Treiber zerstört
> War etwas Arbeit den Treiber wieder zum laufen zu bekommen, aber zum falten ist er den restlichen Abend gestern gut gelaufen


 Könnte auch für andere Nutzer interessant sein: AMD zieht ursprüngliche Version des Catalyst 14.4 WHQL wegen Problemen mit AHCI-Treiber zurück | Planet 3DNow!.


----------



## picar81_4711 (3. Mai 2014)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ah - zurück aus dem Urlaub


Ja, bin wieder da! Urlaub war schön aber zu Hause ist es einfach am gemütlichsten (....zwischen meinen PCs.......!)
Haben uns unter anderem im Ultental den Stausee angesehen und den Reschen-Stausee. Der letztere hat ja eine grausame Vergangenheit: http://www.obervinschgau.it/geschichte/geschichte-alt-graun.pdf


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Mai 2014)

Ist ne traurige Geschichte, aber da hat wieder die Geldgier und Korruptheit gewisser Politiker und Funktionären gesiegt.


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Mai 2014)

Ja, ist schon traurig was manchen Menschen so einfällt wenn man sie lässt


----------



## Amigafan (6. Mai 2014)

*Die (ferne) Zukunft des Faltens?*

*Ein Update*

Die Idee des Faltens im Stream "nimmt weiter Fahrt" auf.
Obwohl noch nichts Konkretes dazu zu lesen ist, wurde gestern die erste "Erweiterung" des OCore_OpenCL durch proteneer "veröffentlicht (intern)".
Diese neue Version 2 *soll*  dem Core die Multi-GPU-Fähigkeit "beibringen", d. h. es sollen sich mehrere GPU´s (Anmerkung: entweder AMD oder nVidia, nicht gemischt) gleichzeitig in der Berechnung *eines* Streams unterstützen, unabhängig davon, welcher Version die GPU´s angehören - Mischbetrieb ist also vorgesehen.

Ich sagte: *soll*  - denn leider ist diese Fähigkeit (nach anfänglich ersten erfolgreichen Testläufen seitens proteneer) fehlerhaft implementiert, sodaß derzeit bei mehreren GPU´s im System jede nur einen "eigenen" Stream bearbeiten kann.
Also: mehrerere GPU´s mehrerere Streams  - aber das gleichzeitig! 


Wohin uns diese "Fahrt" führen wird?
Ich bin genauso gespannt wie Ihr - aber ich bleibe am Ball - versprochen!


----------



## picar81_4711 (6. Mai 2014)

Aber bei diesem Streamfalten braucht man logischerweise eine konstante Internetverbindung, oder?


----------



## Amigafan (6. Mai 2014)

Derzeit schon . . .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Mai 2014)

Hab mal aus reiner Neugier den NaCl auf meinem Nettop laufen lassen:
Ist nix für den Atom N270 > pro WU 6h aber auch 5-6 mal mehr PPD als früher.


----------



## Uwe64LE (7. Mai 2014)

Hab das auch mal auf nem Phenom II X4 905e probiert. Wenn der client durchläuft, schafft man ~12.700 ppd.
Hätte ehrlich gesagt, mit etwas mehr gerechnet.


----------



## Amigafan (7. Mai 2014)

Turbo-WU?

Derzeit faltet meine R9 290X eine ganz normale 9406 (keine sichtbaren Unterschiede zu anderen 9406) - in etwas kürzerer Zeit als üblich. 
System: P5Q Pro, C2D E8400@3600MHz, R9 290X@1044MHz, 4GB DDR2, Win7 Pro 64Bit, Catalyst 14.4 WHQL (letzte Version, Downloadgröße: *256*MB)
Project: 9406 (Run 694, Clone 0, Gen 14)
Gemittelte TPF über 40 Frames: 2:19 (exakt: 139,2 Sekunden/Frame) -> PPD ~290K 

Das dürfte ein neuer PPD-Rekord für (AMD-) GPU´s mit offiziellen WU´s sein.

HFM Benchmarks-Viewer:


Spoiler



Project ID: 9406
 Core: ZETA
 Credit: 10500
 Frames: 100


 Name: 2600K GTX670 Linux Slot 01
 Path: 192.168.2.102-36330
 Number of Frames Observed: 300

 Min. Time / Frame : 00:04:51 - 98.686,5 PPD
 Avg. Time / Frame : 00:05:11 - 89.321,6 PPD


 Name: Q9550 Win7 Slot 00
 Path: 127.0.0.1-36330
 Number of Frames Observed: 300

 Min. Time / Frame : 00:02:12 - 323.025,1 PPD
 Avg. Time / Frame : 00:02:40 - 242.056,3 PPD
 Cur. Time / Frame : 00:02:13 - 310.997,7 PPD
 R3F. Time / Frame : 00:02:18 - 296.523,6 PPD
*All  Time / Frame : 00:02:19 - 293.765,7 PPD* 
 Eff. Time / Frame : 00:02:31 - 263.795,7 PPD


Bitte mehr davon . . .


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Mai 2014)

Donner und Doris - das ist eine Hausnummer


----------



## picar81_4711 (8. Mai 2014)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Turbo-WU?
> 
> Derzeit faltet meine R9 290X eine ganz normale 9406 (keine sichtbaren Unterschiede zu anderen 9406) - in etwas kürzerer Zeit als üblich.
> System: P5Q Pro, C2D E8400@3600MHz, R9 290X@1044MHz, 4GB DDR2, Win7 Pro 64Bit, Catalyst 14.4 WHQL (letzte Version, Downloadgröße: *256*MB)
> ...


Nicht schlecht. Meine GTX690 bringt leider nicht so eine Leistung, obwohl sie bei Benchmarks mit Spielen vorne liegt......


----------



## picar81_4711 (12. Mai 2014)

Die machen aber Punkte: Curecoin - Team Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats
Weiß jemand, was das für ein Team ist? Hat das mit Coins zu tun?


----------



## hbf878 (12. Mai 2014)

Ja - das ist offenbar ein Team, bei dem man für bestimmte Goals eine Cryptowährung kriegt: 
https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=603757.0


----------



## picar81_4711 (13. Mai 2014)

Welche Parameter verwendet ihr für falten mit Grafikkarte (GTX 690) unter Linux?


----------



## Amigafan (13. Mai 2014)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Welche Parameter verwendet ihr für falten mit Grafikkarte (GTX 690) unter Linux?



Ganz "normale" Parameter:
 - client-type=advanced (oder beta für mich als Beta-Tester oder intern)
 - next-unit-percentage=100
 - pause-on-start=true 

Suchst Du etwas "spezielles"?


----------



## picar81_4711 (13. Mai 2014)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Ganz "normale" Parameter:
> - client-type=advanced (oder beta für mich als Beta-Tester oder intern)
> - next-unit-percentage=100
> - pause-on-start=true
> ...


Ich bekomme den Clienten auf Ubuntu 12.04 nicht zu laufen. 
Der neue 7.4.4 Fahcontrol: Da ist alles grau hinterlegt und ich kann nichts anklicken/einstellen. 
Und wenn ich einen älteren installiere, den 7.2.9: Da kommt immer eine Fehlermeldung, dass das Fahcontrol neu gestartet werden muss.....
Habs auch schon mit ältern Grafikkartentreibern versucht, 304 oder so. Geht auch nicht.
Was mache ich falsch?
Die Kombination zwischen einem alten Clienten und einem neuen Control oder umgekehrt geht auch ned....

*Update:* Habe jetzt den V7.4.4 unter Windows laufen, da gehts einwandfrei. Es kommen bei einer P13000 leider nur 32K PPD bzw 64K PPD für die ganze Grafikkarte(GTX690) raus.....ich lass die jetzt noch zu Ende laufen...
Eine R9 290X Karte macht da anscheinend mehr Punkte, oder?


----------



## Amigafan (14. Mai 2014)

Dasselbe Problem bei Ubuntu 12.04 LTS hatte ich auch  - noch nicht gelöst . . . .

Mich verwundert aber , dass die GTX690 nur 32K PPD pro GPU macht - das deutet auf einen Treiber höher Version 327.xx hin.
Daher mein Tipp:
Installiere Treiber-Version 327.xx oder älter - dann erhälst Du auch entsprechende PPD (vergiss 33x.xx - alles Schrott-Treiber für die "älteren" GPU-Serien: 500, 600 und 700 bis 770!) . . .


----------



## picar81_4711 (14. Mai 2014)

Probiere ich gleich aus......


----------



## Bumblebee (14. Mai 2014)

Amigafan schrieb:


> ... alles Schrott-Treiber für die "älteren" GPU-Serien: 500, 600 und 700 bis 770!) . . .



Ja, auch ich befeuere nur diese alten Teile; antike 600er und alte 700er 
Aber eben - die 800er kann ich mir nicht leisten


----------



## picar81_4711 (14. Mai 2014)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Dasselbe Problem bei Ubuntu 12.04 LTS hatte ich auch  - noch nicht gelöst . . . .
> 
> Mich verwundert aber , dass die GTX690 nur 32K PPD pro GPU macht - das deutet auf einen Treiber höher Version 327.xx hin.
> Daher mein Tipp:
> Installiere Treiber-Version 327.xx oder älter - dann erhälst Du auch entsprechende PPD (vergiss 33x.xx - alles Schrott-Treiber für die "älteren" GPU-Serien: 500, 600 und 700 bis 770!) . . .


So, jetzt mit dem 320er Treiber schaut die Sache ganz anders aus: 128K PPD für die GTX690(also ca. 2x64K). Danke nochmal für die Info!


----------



## Amigafan (14. Mai 2014)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> So, jetzt mit dem 320er Treiber schaut die Sache ganz anders aus: 128K PPD für die GTX690(also ca. 2x64K). Danke nochmal für die Info!



Bitte sehr 

Wenn doch nur jedes Problem so leicht zu lösen wäre . . .


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Mai 2014)

@ Curecoin http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_summary.php?s=&t=224497

Mir ist echt nicht klar wie man *!! als Einzelfalter !!* 8+ Millionen PPD erreichen kann
Auf alle Fälle absolut  was die da auffahren


----------



## picar81_4711 (15. Mai 2014)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> @ Curecoin Curecoin - Team Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats
> 
> Mir ist echt nicht klar wie man *!! als Einzelfalter !!* 8+ Millionen PPD erreichen kann
> Auf alle Fälle absolut  was die da auffahren


 Sobald man Coins dafür bekommt......geht sowas.......


----------



## Amigafan (15. Mai 2014)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> @ Curecoin Curecoin - Team Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats
> 
> Mir ist echt nicht klar wie man *!! als Einzelfalter !!* 8+ Millionen PPD erreichen kann
> Auf alle Fälle absolut  was die da auffahren


 
Soviel ich mitbekommen habe, haben sich einige Server bei Google gemietet, um bigadv zu falten.
Außerdem - viele kommen aus der "Mining-Szene" und haben Unmengen von AMD-GPU´s am laufen (von 2 HD7970 bis zu 6 R9 280X ist alles vertreten) - und dann natürlich mehrere Systeme   - alles in der Hoffnung, mit den Curecoins "abzusahnen" . . . 

Es herrscht eine richtige "Goldgräberstimmung"


----------



## hbf878 (16. Mai 2014)

Amigafan schrieb:


> alles in der Hoffnung, mit den Curecoins "abzusahnen" . . .
> 
> Es herrscht eine richtige "Goldgräberstimmung"


Anders formuliert: viele Miner sehen nun die Möglichkeit, Geld zu verdienen und dabei die in Massen vorhandene Rechenleistung anstatt in "sinnloses" Hashen in ein Projekt zum "Wohle der Menschheit" investieren.



			
				https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=603757.0 schrieb:
			
		

> The bottom line for me is that I'm quite happy to put my hardware to work doing something meaningful.  Mining coins actually drove me crazy because although I understand it secured the block chain, it was also incredibly wasteful.  Now I feel like I'm contributing to something worthwhile.  I just didn't get that feeling when I "mined" coins.
> 
> So once again congrats on the launch!  I hope I'll be climbing the folding ranks soon and I hope the coin rapidly gains popularity.  Given a choice between using your processing power for scientific research or just "hashing" for coins the choice should be obvious if people know about it.


----------



## Amigafan (16. Mai 2014)

hbf878 schrieb:


> Anders  formuliert: viele Miner sehen nun die Möglichkeit, Geld zu verdienen und  dabei die in Massen vorhandene Rechenleistung anstatt in "sinnloses"  Hashen in ein Projekt zum "Wohle der Menschheit" investieren.



Ich möchte es realistischer formulieren:

Viele  sehen die Möglichkeit, beim "Grundaufbau" einer möglichen  elektronischen Währung dabei zu sein (denn zu Anfang kann - wenn  überhaupt - Geld "gemacht" werden, da die berechneten Coin-Hashes immer  umfangreicher werden) und dabei das "Übel " des Faltens in Kauf zu  nehmen (einfach anhand der vielen Anfragen, wann man denn über die  erfalteten Coins verfügen kann).
Denn:
Es gibt Personen, die  löschen jede (in Ihren Augen unrentable)  WU, und dass in wiederholtem  Maße, bis Sie eine "Ihnen würdige" WU erhalten - also extrem profitoeientiert.
Und  es gab im IRC-Channel Stimmen, die gefordert haben, PG möge doch diese  Ungerechtigkeit der unterschiedlichen "Bezahlung" (mehr Punkte bedeuten  mehr Curecoins) schleunigst beseitigen.

Es leben hoch die "amerikanischen Verhältnisse" ("Profit" um jeden Preis ohne Rücksicht auf "Verluste" - scheiß auf die Moral)   

Ich hoffe, es gibt eine Möglichkeit seitens PG, solches Gebaren festzustellen und diese "liebenswerten Zeitgenossen"  rauszuschmeißen . . .


----------



## ProfBoom (16. Mai 2014)

Z. B. durch streichen der Bonuspunkte weil zu viele WUs nicht berchnet wurden?


----------



## hbf878 (16. Mai 2014)

Ich dachte, dass es so eine "Quote" schon gibt?


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Mai 2014)

Tatsache ist jedenfalls, dass solches "Gebaren" den Sinn ad absurdum führt

Aber Amiga hat schon recht - AMI-mässig halt


----------



## picar81_4711 (17. Mai 2014)

ProfBoom schrieb:


> Z. B. durch streichen der Bonuspunkte weil zu viele WUs nicht berchnet wurden?





hbf878 schrieb:


> Ich dachte, dass es so eine "Quote" schon gibt?


Ich hab auch gemeint, mal davon etwas gehört zu haben.


----------



## picar81_4711 (18. Mai 2014)

Ich brauche bitte Euren Rat:
Meine neue GTX 780 TI OC von Asus faltet einwandfrei und stabil seit fast 2 Tagen. Auch Futuremark kann ich problemlos laufen lassen. Spiele wie Grid, Portal und Portal 2 laufen auch einwandfrei.
Bei Futuremark und beim Falten wird sie max. 82 Grad heiß.

Jetzt kommt mein Problem: Sobald ich den neuen 3Dmark oder Unigine Heaven laufen lasse, dauert es nciht lange, dann kommt ein scharzer Bildschirm und ab und zu drehen die Lüfter von der Grafikkarte voll auf. Aber meistens kommt nur ein schwarzer Bildschirm.
Muss dann den PC reseten....
Also die Temperatur kanns fast nicht sein....
Mein Verdacht liegt am Netzteil: Die GTX 780 Ti OC von Asus hat 2x8pin. Da mein 980X auch ganz schon Strom zieht, bekommt die Karte vielleicht nicht genügend Strom. Das NT hat eigentlich 850W. Aber das muss ja nichts aussagen, wenn der Strom nicht ankommt....
Was meint Ihr?


----------



## Timmy99 (18. Mai 2014)

Überprüfe mal die Temperatur der PCIe Stecker. Vielleicht werden die etwas heiß, evtl. weil ein Kabel lose hängt oder nicht korrekt eingerastet ist. Oder versuche einen älteren bzw. neueren Treiber, vielleicht zickt genau der den du gerade verwendest. Die meiste Last erzeugst du mit Furmark und niedrigen Einstellungen. Also 640x480 und kein AA, hauptsache viel FPS.

Das Netzteil kannst du einfach mit Prime95 (Small FFTs, oder In-Place large FFTs) + Furmark mit den oben erwähnten Einstellungen testen. Das wird so am stärksten belastet.

Wenn ich etwas weit aushole, kommen mir G.Skill RAMs in den Kopf, die bei Vollbestückung gerne mal Abstürze verursachen. Vielleicht mal testweise 2 bzw. 3 Riegel entfernen und testen


----------



## wolf7 (18. Mai 2014)

Von was für einem Netztei lreden wir denn hier und wie genau ist die Karte angeschlossen, falls es mehrere Rails hat?


----------



## TheSebi41 (18. Mai 2014)

Jetzt bin ich schon bald unter den top 200 im Team  in nicht mal 2 Monaten

Ich stelle mir gerade einen weiteren Folder zusammen, auch wenn er nicht viel Leistung hat 
Bin dann gespannt auf die Effizienz 

Mein kleiner Folder


----------



## Amigafan (19. Mai 2014)

*@picar81_4711*

Grundsätzlich sollte ein 850W-NT ausreichen, aber - wenn es mehrere Rails "anbietet" - wird einer der Rails überlastet?
Worauf noch zu achten ist:
Moderne GPU´s der letzten 2 Generationen belasten die NT´s mit teilweise extrem hohen Stromspitzen - mehr als früher. Wenn also das NT nicht stabil genug ausgelegt ist, kann das eine Ursache darstellen. 
Zum Vergleich:
Meine R9 290K@1044MHz läuft an einem 550W-NT (CM Silent Pro Gold) mit OC´d E8400@3600MHz - ganz ohne Probleme . . . 


BTW:
Erstaunlich, wie leistungsfähig der 3930K mit dem NaCl ist.
Testweise läuft er unter LuKü (Noctua D14 mit 1 Lüfter) mit 1,307V bei 4500MHz und produziert etwa 100K PPD (mit schnellerem Internet noch einige K mehr) - vergleibar mit einer HD 7950.
Das einzige "Problemchen"  ist der Verbrauch:
MSI X79A-GD65 (8D), 4x4 GB G.Skill Sniper 1866MHz, GTS450 (nur zur Anzeige), SSD ~ 300W  !! 
Ooops . . .


----------



## picar81_4711 (19. Mai 2014)

Habe jetzt mal den Adapter von der Beilage der Grafikkarte verwendet, der führt 2x6Pin auf 1x8Pin zusammen. Und 1x6Pin+2Pin habe ich belassen. Also wird die Karte jetzt mit 3xPCI-Kabel 12V gespeißt. Bei Unigine Heaven läuft die Karte jetzt einwandfrei mit DirectX 11 durch. Unigine Heaven+DirectX 9 stürtzt immer noch ab, aber das hat glaube ich andere Gründe.....


----------



## TheSebi41 (20. Mai 2014)

```
15:20:39:WU01:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 4476
15:20:39:WU01:FS01:Core PID:1500
15:20:39:WU01:FS01:FahCore 0x17 started
15:20:39:WU01:FS01:0x17:*********************** Log Started 2014-05-20T15:20:39Z ***********************
15:20:39:WU01:FS01:0x17:Project: 13000 (Run 89, Clone 8, Gen 0)
15:20:39:WU01:FS01:0x17:Unit: 0x00000001538b3db7530fb5636e9650cf
15:20:39:WU01:FS01:0x17:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
15:20:39:WU01:FS01:0x17:Machine: 1
15:20:39:WU01:FS01:0x17:Reading tar file system.xml
15:20:39:WU01:FS01:0x17:Reading tar file integrator.xml
15:20:39:WU01:FS01:0x17:Reading tar file state.xml
15:20:40:WU01:FS01:0x17:Reading tar file core.xml
15:20:40:WU01:FS01:0x17:Digital signatures verified
15:20:40:WU01:FS01:0x17:Folding@home GPU core17
15:20:40:WU01:FS01:0x17:Version 0.0.52
15:25:45:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 0 out of 5000000 steps (0%)
15:25:46:WU01:FS01:0x17:Temperature control disabled. Requirements: single Nvidia GPU, tmax must be < 110 and twait >= 900
16:01:46:WU01:FS01:0x17:ERROR:exception: The periodic box size has decreased to less than twice the nonbonded cutoff.
16:01:46:WU01:FS01:0x17:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
16:01:46:WU01:FS01:0x17:Saving result file log.txt
16:01:46:WU01:FS01:0x17:Folding@home Core Shutdown: BAD_WORK_UNIT
16:01:46:WARNING:WU01:FS01:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
16:01:46:WU01:FS01:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:13000 run:89 clone:8 gen:0 core:0x17 unit:0x00000001538b3db7530fb5636e9650cf
```

was kann das sein ???


----------



## Uwe64LE (21. Mai 2014)

Willkommen im Club:


```
23:35:27:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 4900000 out of 5000000 steps (98%)
23:48:55:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 4950000 out of 5000000 steps (99%)
23:50:04:WU00:FS00:0x17:ERROR:exception: Error creating array interactingTiles: clCreateBuffer (-61)
23:50:05:WU00:FS00:0x17:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
23:50:05:WU00:FS00:0x17:Saving result file log.txt
[COLOR="red"]23:50:05:WU00:FS00:0x17:Folding@home Core Shutdown: BAD_WORK_UNIT
23:50:06:WARNING:WU00:FS00:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)23:50:06:WU00:FS00:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:13000 run:278 clone:2 gen:1 core:0x17 unit:0x00000003538b3db7530fea5c651322de
23:50:06:WU00:FS00:Uploading 3.11KiB to 140.163.4.231
23:50:06:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 140.163.4.231:8080
23:50:06:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.201:80
23:50:08:WU01:FS00:Assigned to work server 171.64.65.56
23:50:08:WU01:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: READY gpu:0:Pitcairn [Radeon HD 7800] from 171.64.65.56
23:50:08:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.56:8080
23:50:09:WU00:FS00:Upload complete
23:50:09:WU00:FS00:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
23:50:09:WU00:FS00:Cleaning up
```

Ganzer Tag für die Katz ...


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Mai 2014)

BAD WORK UNIT ist ärgerlich 
BAD WORK UNIT ein paar Minuten vor Beendigung ist 
BAD WORK UNIT ist leider auch bei mir ein immer mal wiederkehrender "Freund"


----------



## mallkuss (21. Mai 2014)

bekommt ihr gerade core17 WUs zugeteilt?


----------



## Uwe64LE (21. Mai 2014)

Erst bad work unit, nun diese schei$$e:


```
11:34:12:WU00:FS00:Assigned to work server 171.64.65.93
11:34:12:WU00:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: READY gpu:0:Pitcairn [Radeon HD 7800] from 171.64.65.93
11:34:12:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.93:8080
11:34:12:ERROR:WU00:FS00:Exception: Server did not assign work unit
11:34:19:WU01:FS00:Upload complete
11:34:19:WU01:FS00:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
11:34:19:WU01:FS00:Final credit estimate, 27584.00 points
11:34:19:WU01:FS00:Cleaning up
11:35:48:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.201:80
11:35:49:WU00:FS00:Assigned to work server 171.64.65.93
11:35:49:WU00:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: READY gpu:0:Pitcairn [Radeon HD 7800] from 171.64.65.93
11:35:49:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.93:8080
11:35:50:ERROR:WU00:FS00:Exception: Server did not assign work unit
11:38:25:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.201:80
11:38:26:WU00:FS00:Assigned to work server 171.64.65.93
11:38:26:WU00:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: READY gpu:0:Pitcairn [Radeon HD 7800] from 171.64.65.93
11:38:26:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.93:8080
11:38:27:ERROR:WU00:FS00:Exception: Server did not assign work unit
11:42:40:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.201:80
11:42:40:WU00:FS00:Assigned to work server 171.64.65.93
11:42:40:WU00:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: READY gpu:0:Pitcairn [Radeon HD 7800] from 171.64.65.93
11:42:40:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.93:8080
11:42:41:ERROR:WU00:FS00:Exception: Server did not assign work unit
11:49:31:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.201:80
11:49:32:WU00:FS00:Assigned to work server 171.64.65.93
11:49:32:WU00:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: READY gpu:0:Pitcairn [Radeon HD 7800] from 171.64.65.93
11:49:32:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.93:8080
11:49:33:ERROR:WU00:FS00:Exception: Server did not assign work unit
12:00:37:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.201:80
12:00:37:WU00:FS00:Assigned to work server 171.64.65.93
12:00:37:WU00:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: READY gpu:0:Pitcairn [Radeon HD 7800] from 171.64.65.93
12:00:37:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.93:8080
12:00:38:ERROR:WU00:FS00:Exception: Server did not assign work unit
```

Da ist ja mal wieder voll der Wurm drin.


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Mai 2014)

"Exception: Server did not assign work unit" nun auch bei mir


----------



## muckelpupp (21. Mai 2014)

mallkuss schrieb:


> bekommt ihr gerade core17 WUs zugeteilt?



Ja, aber zuletzt öfter die core15 - welche zumindest bei meiner GTX 770 viel weniger Punkte abwirft. Gerade heute hab ich wieder eine für knapp 14k im Vergleich zu 55-60k bei einer 17'er WU.


----------



## wolf7 (21. Mai 2014)

deswegen war es so kalt in meinem Zimmer. Hab mich schon gewundert, aber ja auch meine zwei Karten bekommen gerade mal wieder keine WU mehr zugeteilt. Da muss der NaCl wohl die Zeit überbrücken. Irgendwas muss ja mein Wasser im PC aufwärmen, sonst frier ich am Ende noch bei den temperaturen.

edit: meine Karten falten wieder und haben die Zimmertemperatur innerhalb von vllt ner halben Stunde um 1.5°C auf 27,5°C angehoben... ich sollte das mit dem Falten im Sommer wohl noch mal überdenken... vor allem in bezug auf meine R9 280x, die scheint mit abstand das Wasser am stärksten zu erwärmen und schlägt laut Aquaero mit ungefähr 120W Wärmeleistung zu Buche. CPU und 7870 kommen zusammen gerade mal auf 80W (die 7870 hat nen gpu only kühler, wohingegen die R9 nen fullcover Kühler hat)


----------



## Timmy99 (22. Mai 2014)

Die NaCL Server haben wohl wieder Pause seit ca. 10 Uhr heute morgen.

Edit: geht wieder


----------



## picar81_4711 (23. Mai 2014)

Die Deadlines für die BIGs sind jetzt auch gekürzt worden, mein HFM hat sich gerade die neuen geladen.


----------



## ProfBoom (24. Mai 2014)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> @ Curecoin Curecoin - Team Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats
> 
> Mir ist echt nicht klar wie man *!! als Einzelfalter !!* 8+ Millionen PPD erreichen kann
> Auf alle Fälle absolut  was die da auffahren


 

Stimmt, mit deiner popeligen Produktion schaffst du es nichtmal in die Top20...
Und jetzt braucht man schon fast das doppelte (15 Mio.) um es auf Platz 1 zu schaffen.

Die haben eine Tagesproduktion, die größer ist als die der ersten 24 Teams zusammen.


----------



## wolf7 (24. Mai 2014)

mh, die werden doch garantiert gpu folding betreiben, schon ein kleines Wunder, dass es bei der Anzahl an WUs, die die so durchziehen, noch welche für uns gibt bzw. dass die stanford server unter der last noch net zusammengebrochen sind. Könnte natürlich auch sein, dass genau daher auch der kurze ausfall des WU Servers kam.


----------



## Amigafan (25. Mai 2014)

wolf7 schrieb:


> mh, die werden doch garantiert gpu folding betreiben, schon ein kleines Wunder, dass es bei der Anzahl an WUs, die die so durchziehen, noch welche für uns gibt bzw. dass die stanford server unter der last noch net zusammengebrochen sind. Könnte natürlich auch sein, dass genau daher auch der kurze ausfall des WU Servers kam.



Eher CPU-Folding, denn viele kommen aus dem "Mining-Bereich" und nutzen daher AMD-GPU´s und Linux - bis zu 6 AMD-GPU´s pro MoBo (und diese Konfiguration unter Windows natürlich nicht "zum Laufen" bekommen).
Nur dass es derzeit leider keinen Linux-GPU-Core_17 für AMD-GPU´s gibt . . . 
Auch ein Grund dafür, dass manche beginnen, Ihre AMD-GPU-Flotte zu verkaufen, um stattdessen nVidia-GPU´s zum Falten einzusetzen.

Edit:
Mal als "Vergleich":
44 Falter haben eine PPD von mehr als 1. Mio, davon 21 mehr als 2 Mio.,  11 mehr als 3- und 6 mehr als 5 Mio. PPD.
Teamrang Nr.1 faltet erst seit dem 13. 5. 2014, hat mittlerweile 135 Mio Punkte und gestern "nur schlappe" 23,3 Mio Punkte erfaltet . . .


----------



## wolf7 (25. Mai 2014)

mh ich dachte die ham alle AMD GPUs aufgekauft und falten nun mit denen. Deswegen war doch auch deren Verfügbarkeit so unterirdisch und die geben ja auch bei FAH gut Punkte. Aber wieso laufen keine 6 AMD GPUs unter windows?


----------



## Amigafan (25. Mai 2014)

Weil die GPU-Treiber maximal 4 GPU´s gleichzeitig unterstützen (Quad-Crossfire).
Außerdem - die AMD-GPU´s wurden einzig zum Hashing für das Coin-Mining gekauft - und werden jetzt notgedrungen zum Falten "mißbraucht" 
Aber nur von denen, die dafür eine Windows-Lizenz besitzen . . .


Edit:

Manchmal möchte ich es selbst nicht glauben - einige WU´s müssen einen "Turbo" besitzen - ich habe ein Extrem-Beispiel dafür:
E8400@3600MHz auf Asus P5Q Pro, R9 290X@1044MHz unter Win7 64Bit, Cat 14.4 WHQL, Verbrauch etwa 260W (Gesamtsystem)
Projekt *9406 (615, 0, 33)*
Derzeit berechnet: 40%, benötigte Zeit dafür: 1:26:59 (5219 Sek.) -> Zeit pro Frame (TPF) 130,475 Sek, aufgerundet~2:11 -> PPD: *326730*


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Mai 2014)

.. na dann hoffen wir mal, dass es viele dieser "Turbos" für uns gibt
Leider zeigt unsere Kurve im Moment steil nach unten ...


----------



## mattinator (25. Mai 2014)

Vielleicht auch den sommerlichen Temperaturen geschuldet, da wird mancher Falter im Interesse der Stabilität etwas OC zurücknehmen. Meine GTX 660 Ti lasse ich im Moment auch mit 10 MHz weniger laufen. Leider sind die Core_17-Projekte nicht wirklich vergleichbar, aber ich habe den Eindruck, die PPD ist Trotz der Senkung der Core-Clock höher. Wäre durchaus möglich, da die Höhe der variablen Turbo-Clock von Verbrauch und Temperatur der Karte abhängen, die jetzt etwas geringer ausfallen.
Zum Team-Drop: Wettbewerb ist auch wichtig, doch ich denke, (nicht nur, aber besonders) in unserem Team gibt jeder, was er kann. Also nicht deprimieren lassen.
CPU-seitig werde ich mein System wohl noch eine Weile so laufen lassen. Aber wenn die "größeren" Maxwell-Karten von NVIDIA kommen gibt es von mir dann auch wieder einen kleinen Extra-Schub.


----------



## wolf7 (25. Mai 2014)

bei dem Wetter heitzt der Rechner auch das Zimmer recht ordentlich auf, dass ich auch schon überlege, mal weng zu pausieren. Bin jetzt scho bei 28,5°C. Aber gut, da es ansonsten draußen weng kälter ist, lass ich den erst mal weiterarbeiten.


----------



## ProfBoom (25. Mai 2014)

Auf Wasserkühlung umrüsten und die Radiatoren aus dem Fenster hängen?


----------



## wolf7 (25. Mai 2014)

Ich hab schon eine Wasserkühlung nur reicht der Schlauch zum Mora 3 aktuell nicht, um ihn aufs Fensterbrett stellen zu können. Sollte das vielleicht demnächst mal ändern. Schade, dass ich kein Balkon hab, das würde sich besser machen.


----------



## picar81_4711 (25. Mai 2014)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> .. na dann hoffen wir mal, dass es viele dieser "Turbos" für uns gibt
> Leider zeigt unsere Kurve im Moment steil nach unten ...


 *DaN_I* faltete die letzen 2 Tage fast nichts, das merkt man auch sehr...fast 1 Mio PPD!


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Mai 2014)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> *DaN_I* faltete die letzen 2 Tage fast nichts, das merkt man auch sehr...fast 1 Mio PPD!



Danke für die Info - das erklärt es ...


----------



## wolf7 (25. Mai 2014)

ProfBoom schrieb:


> Auf Wasserkühlung umrüsten und die Radiatoren aus dem Fenster hängen?


 
so der Plan wird in die Tat umgesetzt, hab eben die Schnellkupplungen + extra Schläuche bestellt. So lange ich da bin und es nicht regnet kommt der Radi aufs Fensterbrett.


----------



## TheSebi41 (25. Mai 2014)

Ich werde bei den Temperaturen auch die Taktraten etwas senken müssen, da sonst die Lüfter so laut sind [emoji6]


----------



## Abductee (25. Mai 2014)

Man könnte im Sommer den Radiator mit einem Wasser/Alkoholnebel zusätzlich kühlen 
Wasser-Ethanol Einspritzung - TurboZentrum Berlin - Pressemitteilung - PresseBox


----------



## acer86 (25. Mai 2014)

Abductee schrieb:


> Man könnte im Sommer den Radiator mit einem Wasser/Alkoholnebel zusätzlich kühlen
> Wasser-Ethanol Einspritzung - TurboZentrum Berlin - Pressemitteilung - PresseBox



Dazu noch eine Lachgas Einspritzung  http://www.turbonos.com/english/images/q60_w1024_h1024_images_NOS02463NOS.jpg

das bring den Turbo (takt) richtig in Wallung


----------



## Abductee (25. Mai 2014)

Das ist doch kein Turbo-Motor 
Da gehts um einen Sprühnebel auf dem Radiator


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Mai 2014)

Und dann wird das Plus an Kühlleistung vom Korrosionsschutz der Lamelle wieder aufgefressen.


----------



## muckelpupp (26. Mai 2014)

Hi! Habe seit heute früh Probleme neue WUs reinzubekommen. cfr. Performance und Temps
Jede Hilfe ist sehr willkommen!


----------



## Haxti (26. Mai 2014)

Moin Falters,

Ich bin am ueberlegen, da der Server (siehe Signatur) ja sowieso dauerhaft laeuft, da auch darauf zu folden. Punktetechnisch lohnt sich das warscheinlich aber nur mäßig, oder? Die CPU entspricht ja ungefähr einem Q6600.
Desweiteren läuft auf dem Server ein Bukkitserver. Wenn ich die F@H Prio auf niedrig stelle, sollte der aber unberührt performen. Hat hier jemand noch andere Programme neben dem Folden am laufen und Einschränkungen feststellen können? 
Hab bis jetzt immer nur auf der PS3 gefoldet, weil mir mein PC sonst zu laut wurde 
Gruß,
Haxti


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. Mai 2014)

Hallo Haxti

Test mal den NaCl was da an Punkten rüberkommt.

Gruss


----------



## Haxti (26. Mai 2014)

Hab mir das mal angeguckt. Gibts da auch eine cli version? Der Server hat momentan keine gui drauf  wieso kommen da mehr punkte durch als bei einer normalen installation?

Habe mal den normalen Client angeworfen und bin über die Temperaturen etwas erschrocken, wobei ich die Werte natürlich nicht verifizieren kann. Vllt sollte ich mal den support anschreiben. Laut dem tool "lm-sensors" ging das sehr direkt Richtung 100°C auf Medium Einstellungen.


----------



## Abductee (26. Mai 2014)

Folding@Home kannst du ca. gleichsetzen mit Prime95.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. Mai 2014)

@Haxti: Der NaCi ist soviel mir bekannt ist nur im Google Chrome lauffähig, scheint allerdings momentan WU-Mangel zu herrschen.

Das ist nun mal so, beim falten kommt die Hardware an seine Leistungsgrenzen und gibt entsprechend Wärme ab > ohne gute Kühlung kannst du falten auf Volllast vergessen.

Andere Lösung wäre das du die maximale CPU-Last begrenzt.

Beim NaCl kannst du das mit dem Schiebregler einstellen:
Maximum = 100%
Normal = 60%
Minimum = 20%

Wie es beim V7-Clienten geht muß du die anderen fragen, hat mich nie interessiert da ich immer Vollgas falte.

Gruss


----------



## Haxti (26. Mai 2014)

Abductee schrieb:


> Folding@Home kannst du ca. gleichsetzen mit Prime95.


 


A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @Haxti: Der NaCi ist soviel mir bekannt ist nur im Google Chrome lauffähig, scheint allerdings momentan WU-Mangel zu herrschen.
> 
> Das ist nun mal so, beim falten kommt die Hardware an seine Leistungsgrenzen und gibt entsprechend Wärme ab > ohne gute Kühlung kannst du falten auf Volllast vergessen.



Jo das war mir klar. Ich hab meine Stabilitätstests damit ja zwischendurch gemacht und den PC eine WU durchnudeln lassen. Kam mir sinnvoller als 12h Prime vor. Was mich eher wundert, dass ein Server im Rechenzentrum solche Werte erreicht. Andererseits ist er ja auch schon ein paar Tage älter und die Wlp wohl nicht mehr die fitteste. Mal schauen, was der Support dazu sagt  50°C im idle find ich nämlich auch schon nicht so ganz normal.


----------



## Amigafan (26. Mai 2014)

Haxti schrieb:


> Jo das war mir klar. Ich hab meine Stabilitätstests damit ja zwischendurch gemacht und den PC eine WU durchnudeln lassen. Kam mir sinnvoller als 12h Prime vor. Was mich eher wundert, dass ein Server im Rechenzentrum solche Werte erreicht. Andererseits ist er ja auch schon ein paar Tage älter und die Wlp wohl nicht mehr die fitteste. Mal schauen, was der Support dazu sagt  50°C im idle find ich nämlich auch schon nicht so ganz normal.


 

Meine Tipps für Dich:

1. Säubere mal den Server vom Staub - Du wirst staunen, was sich da über die Zeit ansammelt. (Lüfter- als auch Kühlkürper)
2. Erneuere mal die WLP - die häufigste Ursache für hohe Temperaturen, da  diese im "Alterungsprozess" meistens aushärtet und bröselig wird. 
3. Starte danach mit offenem Case - als Temperatur-"Referenzwert"
4. Starte mit geschlossenem Case - als Vergleichswert.
5. Bei zu hoher Temperaturdifferenz solltest Du über bessere Kühlmöglichkeiten nachdenken (mehr Lüfter bzw. Luftstrom im Case optimieren)
6. Das reicht erst einmal für den Anfang . . .


----------



## Haxti (26. Mai 2014)

Würde ich alles gerne tun, aber das ist ein gemieteter Server, auf den ich keinerlei Zugriff habe. Daher kann ich von außen auch nur so begrenzt gucken, was wirklich Sache ist.  Ich kann ein Ticket aufmachen, aber vermutlich sagen die dann entweder: Passt schon, oder geben mir einen anderen und überprüfen das ganze. Darauf hab ich halt gerade kein Bock 
Ich melde mich, falls ich was neues erfahre. 
Danke schonmal für alle Tipps  Später dieses Jahr wird auf jeden Fall mal eine Vapor-x 290 zugeschaltet. Muss nur gucken, wie ich die Stromrechnung dann zahle


----------



## Uwe64LE (28. Mai 2014)

Was ist mit dem NaCl los?
Ich bekomme momentan mehr als das Zehnfache an Punkten. 
Hoffentlich hält das noch eine Weile an.


----------



## TheSebi41 (28. Mai 2014)

Bei mir auch


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Mai 2014)

Donner und Doris - was geht da grad ab 

06pm *2,092,557* ==> 09pm *1,597,602* ==> 12am *1,283,239* ==> 03am *1,637,513  *


----------



## mallkuss (28. Mai 2014)

hab mich auch schon gewundert warum ich über nacht so viele Punkte gesammelt hab


----------



## mattinator (28. Mai 2014)

Leider gab's bei mir keine neuen Projekte mehr (Warning: Work Unit assignment failed, retrying), habe erstmal den normalen SMP-Client aktiviert, das aktuelle Projekt läuft bis ca. 18:00 Uhr.


----------



## Timmy99 (28. Mai 2014)

Auch bei mir ein wahrer Punkteregen. Noch dazu extremes Glück, da ich alles was ich habe schon seit Gestern zum falten bewegt habe um zu schauen was ich an maximalen Output hinbekomme (i7 4770K, i3 3330, i7 860, C2D P7450, i5 2410M, GTX750Ti, GTX470).

Die Rechnung wäre mit 147.000 PPD aufgegangen. Bei dem aktuellen Punkteregen steigt das Ergebnis aber auf 1.256.000 PPD


----------



## Uwe64LE (28. Mai 2014)

Nachdem ich das heute Morgen bemerkt hatte, habe ich auch gleich meine alte Kiste angeworfen. Der X4 905e bringt zwar eigentlich wenig,
aber mal sehen, ob er mir etwas hilft


----------



## TheSebi41 (28. Mai 2014)

Ich hoffe das soll kein Trostpreis sein, weil das Projekt fertig ist 
Habe auch schon alles was ich habe beim NaCl falten
Das wird Heute mein Tagesrekord


----------



## mallkuss (28. Mai 2014)

Leider bekomm ich nicht immer sofort neue WUs, hab aber auch alles am Falten, sogar den E8500 mit Intel OrginalKühler meiner Frau *lärm*


----------



## Uwe64LE (28. Mai 2014)

Ja, scheinbar gehen langsam die WU´s zur Neige. Das wird sicher nicht mehr lange gut gehen.

In meinen Stats sieht das allerdings so aus, dass wir diesen Punkteregen einem drop in der letzten Nacht (MEZ) zu verdanken haben.
EOC zeigt 05.27,3 pm ein "Loch" und danach kam der Boost


----------



## wolf7 (28. Mai 2014)

hat denn der NaCL so massig punkte abgeworfen oder waren es meine 2 gpus? meine Punkte haben sich auch einfach mal so verdoppelt...


----------



## mattinator (28. Mai 2014)

GPU wird sich wohl nicht verändert haben, der NaCL scheint (bei mir) mehr als das 10-fache abzuwerfen. Nach den Posts in Stanford-Forum scheint das jedoch nicht beabsichtigt zu sein (Bsp.: https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=26390). Hoffentlich werden die Punkte nicht wieder abgezogen.


----------



## Uwe64LE (29. Mai 2014)

Bei mir scheint der Spaß jetzt vorbei zu sein. Bekomme zwar wieder ganz normal WU, aber die 
Punkte sind jetzt auch wieder normal.
War mal eine nette Auflockerung ... Geschenk zum Vatertag


----------



## mallkuss (29. Mai 2014)

same here: bekomme normale WUs mit normalen PPDs...


----------



## Amigafan (29. Mai 2014)

Leider habe ich nicht vom NaCl profitieren können - und trotzdem über 400K Punkte innerhalb der letzten 24 Stunden gemacht, nur mit:
 - R9 290X@1044MHz mit normalen WU´s
 - HD7870@1200MHz mit normalen WU´s
 - 875K@3808MHz mit Beta-WU 9008 über etwa 19 Stunden (ca. 10K)
 - 3930K@4300MHz mit Beta-WU 9008

Dank der guten GPU-WU´s . . .


----------



## Uwe64LE (29. Mai 2014)

Die Strafe folgt auf dem Fuß 
Nun gibt´s weniger Punkte für NaCl.
Da hat wohl einer beim Kalibrieren ein Bierchen zu viel getrunken


----------



## muckelpupp (29. Mai 2014)

Hi wollt es auch noch mal offiziell posten, aber ihr seid mal alle viel zu schnell.
Hier trotzdem noch der original Artikel, für alle, die den link noch nicht hatten 



> *NaCl client points change*
> May 29, 2014 by Vijay Pande ·
> 
> Due to concerns brought up by donors that the short work units of our NaCl Folding@home client may negatively impact the bonus point system (by allowing donors to cherry pick WUs and run NaCl fast WUs to bring up their completion rate), we’ve decided to eliminate bonuses for NaCl work units. The bonus point formula can yield disproportionately high points for fast computers running short work units. To compensate for this change we’ve increased base points to 125 for these work units. This should result in a much more fair PPD for NaCl clients.



p.s. hatte bei mir auch beobachtet, dass die NaCl nichts mehr abgeworfen haben, und daher wieder auf den normalen Client umgestellt.


----------



## wolf7 (29. Mai 2014)

schade eig, obwohl das net wirklich erklärt, wieso der NaCL für die kurze Zeit so verboten viel Punkte abgeworfen hatte.


----------



## Uwe64LE (29. Mai 2014)

Diese Differenzen sind überhaupt nicht nachvollziehbar.

Bezogen auf einen 3-Stunden Abrechnungszeitraum habe ich lange Zeit zwischen 5.000 und 6.000 Punkte bekommen (nur NaCl).
Dann gab es auf einmal ~ 70.000 Punkte.
Baut langsam ab über 55.000 und 39.000 Punkte.

Dann 3.000 bis 4.000 Punkte und seit ein paar Stunden nur noch 2.000 bis 3.000 Punkte.

Ich hab jetzt auf "medium" gedrosselt. Kann sich der PC mal erholen, nachdem er so schwer schuften musste.


----------



## Amigafan (29. Mai 2014)

Damit ist der Hype um den NaCl vorbei, und er kann als "instrument" endlich seiner Aufgabe gerecht werden:
Nämlich für leistungsschwache Hardware eine Möglichkeit des Faltens zu eröffnen, die mit den normalen WU´s nicht mehr gegeben war.

So ist das halt:
Wenn Instrumente von der Community "mißbraucht" werden, wird dieser Möglichkeit irgendwann ein Riegel vorgeschoben - zu Recht!


----------



## Bumblebee (29. Mai 2014)

Nebeneffekt könnte nun auch sein, dass die "Misbraucher" mit NaCl aufhören
Dann sind wieder genug verfügbar für die mit der schwachen Hardware
Ganz im Sinne des Systems


----------



## Abductee (29. Mai 2014)

Da wurde doch nichts missbraucht.
Wenn der NaCl monatelang konstante PPD bringt und auf einmal gibts eine Punkteexplosion nach dem die WU`s immer weniger wurden, seh ich da nicht die Schuld an den Faltern.
Da wurde bei der Punktekalkulation für neue WU`s mist gebaut.

Zum Beispiel mein 24h-NaCl wo nichts verändert wurde:
http://kakaostats.com/pop_up_chart.php?id=1807955&name=Abductee&chart=ddaily


----------



## Uwe64LE (30. Mai 2014)

Ich sehe da auch keinen Mißbrauch, sondern viel mehr mal wieder die Unfähigkeit zu einer halbwegs gerechten Punktevergabe.
Die Falter haben nicht auf solch eine Punkteexplosion spekuliert, ja diese nicht mal geahnt.

Wieso kann man nicht kontinuierlich "honorieren"? Wieso muss man solche Schwankungen und damit Ärger produzieren?

Man könnte es auch ganz hart formulieren: Sind diese Wissenschaftler, die solche relativ einfachen Dinge nicht hinkriegen,
wirklich in der Lage, die schlimmsten Krankheiten der Menschheit zu bekämpfen?

Von den vielen hardware Pannen, gegen die sich die meisten kleinen Firmen besser absichern, will ich gar nicht anfangen ...


----------



## Amigafan (30. Mai 2014)

Ihr versteht teilweise meinen Kommentar leider nicht richtig.
Es geht nicht um die kurzfristige "Punkte-Explosion", sondern um den tatsächlichen Zweck des NaCl:
Denjenigen, die nur ältere Hardware besitzen, auch eine Möglichkeit der Unterstützung zu bieten - und das in "händelbarer" Form, d. h. relativ überschaubare Rechenzeiten bei angemessener "Punkte-Entlohnung".
Das dabei der Multiplikator etwas höher gewählt wurde hängt mit dem zu erwartenden Ergebnis durch die längere Berechnungszeit bei alter HW zusammen - aber es war leider abzusehen, dass diese eigentlich sinnvolle Einstellung durch die Punktegeilheit vieler mißbraucht werden würde.
Denn die Erfahrung zeigt ja immer wieder, dass alles Erdenkliche daran gesetzt wird,  sich Punkte zu "verschaffen": durch Falten von Beta-WU´s bis hin zu dem  Löschen "unrentabler WU´s - immer vor dem Hintergrund, man(n) werde um  Punkte beschissen! 

Ich finde es absolut traurig, dass dieses Verhalten immer wieder mit der angeblich so ungerechten Punktevergabe seitens PG bergündet wird bzw. mit der Unfähigkeit, dieses System doch endlich gerecht zu gestalten ? ? ! 
So wird der "schwarze Peter" der Verantwortung für das eigene - eigentlich falsche - Handeln immer der "anderen Seite" untergeschoben - im Übrigern ein sehr "erwachsenes" Verhalten!
Fakt ist:
Gerade weil man bei PG versucht hat, es so gerecht wie möglich zu machen, waren die "Mehrpunkte" für den NaCl durchaus sinnvoll - immer vor dem Hintergrund des Einsatzzwecks!
Man muß nur bereit sein, dass zu akzeptieren - den der Zweck des NaCl war eindeutig beschrieben!

Damit ist dieser Versuch - torpediert von der Community - gescheitert.
Ich weiß genau, dass wieder Stimmen laut werden wegen dieser Ungerechitgkeit der "Punktebeschränkung", doch wer trägt letzten Endes dafür die Verantwortung???????

Ganz ehrlich: mir hängt diese sch*** Punktediskussion mittlerweile mehr als zum Hals raus.
*Nehmt es hin oder laßt das Falten *- Hauptsache, diese Diskussion hat endlich ein Ende!


Was wäre die Welt doch friedlich, wenn man(n) die Dinge so nähme, wie sie gedacht waren . . . 
Aber das bleibt wohl für immer ein nicht in Erfüllung gehender Wunsch . . .


PS:
Wenn die Möglichkeit bestände, würde ich alle meine Punkte freiwillig den "ungerecht behandelten" schenken - aber ich weiß, dass das nicht das Problem lösen, sondern nur verschärfen würde:
Alleine durch meine Entscheidung, wie ich die Punkte verteilen würde . . .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. Mai 2014)

@Amigafan:
 Die Grundidee das der Multiplikator beim NaCl höher angesetzt wird als bei den SMP-WU's ist ja an sich eine gute und gerechte Sache, aber der Grossteil der Menschen war, ist und wird auch immer auf den eigenen Vorteil fixiert sein > das was bis jetzt alles rund um den NaCl passiert ist, war zu 100% vorhersehbar!

 Das einzig Richtige was sie tun können um eine relativ gerechte Punktegerechtigkeit zwischen den SMP-WU's und den NaCl-WU's zu schaffen, ist die Punkte vom NaCl ~3% unter dem von den SMP's anzusiedeln > alles andere ist zum scheitern verurteilt.


----------



## Bumblebee (30. Mai 2014)

Um das hier auch noch klar zu stellen

Es geht nicht darum, dass NaCl-Falter "ungerecht" und "misbräuchlich" zu viele Punkte bekommen haben
Es geht darum dass, als das bekannt wurde, einige/viele *auf den NaCl umgestellt* haben um das System zu "exploiten"

Die haben dann, ihrer potenten Hardware wegen, einen enormen Punktesegen eingefahren
Das wäre an sich nicht so schlimm - und ist (wie auch von Anderen hier zu Recht angemerkt) nicht "die Schuld" des Falters 

Dadurch haben sie aber dem "Zielpublikum" vom NaCl die WU's "weggenommen"; es kam zu Wartezeiten
Da ist in meinen Augen das Schlimme - diese Falter wieder zurückzuholen ist jetzt die vordringliche Aufgabe

Und ja, leider ist es so, wo ein System ist gibt es immer auch "Cheater"


----------



## muckelpupp (30. Mai 2014)

Nun ich fühle mich da auch angesprochen und ein wenig mitschuldig, wenngleich ich erst seit kurzem wieder aktiv dabei bin. Kaum, dass ich vom NaCl erfahren hatte, habe ich ihn natürlich gleich ausprobiert. Mein zugegeben nicht ganz taufrischer i7 980X hat somit ein, zwei Tage - das System ist erst diese Woche nach Temp-Problemen fertig geworden - wohl mindestens doppelt soviele Punkte abgeworfen. 

Allerdings bin ich ganz bei Amigafan, und seinem Statement. Wenn es nicht geht, geht es nicht und man sollte das System nicht absichtlich versuchen auszutricksen, bzw. die Tools für das einsetzen, wofür sie auch gedacht sind. In meinem Fall habe ich die letzten Wochen (fast) 'ausschließlich' auf den V7-Client unter Windows 7 gesetzt (2 Systeme) und werde es auch weiterhin tun. Diesen gab es beispielsweise nicht, als ich seinerzeit 2011 aufgehört hab und ich erachte ihn als eine enorme Verbesserung und Vereinfachung um ins Folding (wieder) einzusteigen. Even more so, gilt das natürlich für den NaCl.

Aus meiner Erfahrung jedoch, und das entnehme ich den anderen Äußerungen, ist nicht immer alles schwarz oder weis. Soll heißen, dass die "Jagd nach den Punkten" den einzigen, gleichwohl sehr virtuellen "Gegenwert" für eine nicht zu unterschätzende Anzahl aller Teilnehmer darstellen kann, den sie für ihre Spende erhalten. Gerade gestern habe ich dieses Thema mit Freunden und in der Familie besprochen und die offensichtlichste Frage ist immer die nach dem Sinn und Zweck, bzw. eben Lohn, den man erhält. Nicht für alle steht dabei das Ideal im Vordergrund, so lobenswert es auch ist. Und nicht alle können sich eine solche Spende leisten. Deshalb ist sie ja auch freiwillig. Wer bin ich, die Motive und Gründe der Anderen beurteilen zu können? 

Tatsächlich sehe ich es als eine Art (V-)Sport, mit dem feinen Unterschied, dass man nicht nur Gewinner, sondern gleichzeitig auch sein eigener Sponsor ist.


----------



## mattinator (30. Mai 2014)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Was wäre die Welt doch friedlich, wenn man(n) die Dinge so nähme, wie sie gedacht waren . . .
> Aber das bleibt wohl für immer ein nicht in Erfüllung gehender Wunsch . . .


 Das ist ja genau das Problem (von PG). Wer auf der Basis dieser (leider !) idealistischen Vorstellung programmiert, macht etwas falsch. Weil: die Menschen sind nicht, wie wir sie uns wünschen! Das macht (philosophisch gesehen) einen Unterschied zwischen Idealist und Materialist.


----------



## wolf7 (30. Mai 2014)

Wer dem gemeinen Punktejäger (auch Folder genannt) hier die Schuld zu schiebt, da er einen freizugänglichen Client ordnungsgemäß verwendet hat, den kann ich echt nicht verstehen. Ist ja nicht so dass die User irgendwie die Software von Stanford umgangen haben. Einzig die Punkteverteilung hätte Stanford halt anders wählen müssen und das korrigieren sie jetzt ja wohl auch. Wir können ja nix dafür, dass Stanford nun mal dem NaCl so eine tolle Punkteausbeute zugeteilt hat. Das hat hier auach nix damit zu tun, Stanford den schwarzen Peter zuschieben zu wollen, aber die legen nun mal die Punkte fest. Und der normale Falter hat nun einmal das Ziel, dass seine freiwillig zur Verfügung gestellte Rechenkraft, durch möglichst viele Punkte vergütet wird (wenn es sie schon mal gibt). Der gemeine User nutzt also maximal Schwächen in der Punkteverteilung von Stanford aus, die diese ja stopfen können, sobald es auffällt oder Probleme gibt (wie hier geschehen). Das ist wie Schwächen in der Balance eines PC Spieles auszunutzen, was auch niemand als cheaten bezeichnen würde.


----------



## picar81_4711 (30. Mai 2014)

*Mein Senf:*
Wenn der Nacl für kleine Systeme sein soll, dann muss halt der Nacl so gemacht werden, dass er auch nicht auf größeren Systemen mehr Leistung bringt, sondern sich drosselt bzw. nicht ausgeführt wird. 

Genauso war es mit den BIGWUs und dem Corehack. Die Leistung mittels Anzahl der Kerne festzulegen, ist doch ein Witz, oder?

_*Wenn die richtigen Projekte der richtigen CPU/GPU zur Verfügung ständen, dann wäre das Problem gelöst.*_


----------



## Amigafan (30. Mai 2014)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> . . .
> 
> _*Wenn die richtigen Projekte der richtigen CPU/GPU zur Verfügung ständen, dann wäre das Problem gelöst.*_



*Was ist richtig?*


----------



## ProfBoom (30. Mai 2014)

Gute Frage!

Ein Gelegenheitsfalter hat sicherlich andere Ansprüche an WUs (kleine, schnell abgegeben) als einer, der 24/7 faltet.

Ich habe vor Jahren mit meinem Phenom II X4 920 für eine dicke WU 48 Stunden gebraucht. Das brachte mir dann ca. 8000 Punkte = 4000 PPD.
Nur leider bin ich Gelegenheitsfalter, womit ich die WU in einer Woche erst zuende gerechnet hatte. Blieb der PC mal länger aus als normal, entsprechend länger. Die Punkte pro Tag konnte ich folglich mit der Lupe suchen. Außerdem ist es äußerst unbefriedigend so lange an einer Aufgabe zu kauen und zu sehen, wie die Arbeit immer weniger geschätzt wird, nur weil man vllt. nicht bei Lüftergeräuschen schlafen möchte, oder die Brandgefahr scheut.

Seit die GPU auch diesen QRB hat, wird bei mir halt nicht gefaltet, wenn ich zu spät nach Hause komme und die WU nicht mehr in den gewohnten zwei Tagen schaffen kann.

Dann kam NaCl. Hurra, eine WU ist in gut 10 Minuten fertig. Damit kann ich dann den Abend trotzdem noch etwas vernünftiges berechnen, auch wenn es nur ein paar hundert Punkte sind.

Selbst wenn ich einen I7-4770 hätte, wäre es dann falsch, mit diesem NaCl zu nutzen statt gar nicht zu falten?


----------



## Bumblebee (30. Mai 2014)

Nun, ProfBoom - eigentlich hast du deine Frage gleich selber beantwortet

Ich zitiere dich 





> Ein Gelegenheitsfalter hat sicherlich andere Ansprüche an WUs (kleine, schnell abgegeben)


 
Nein, es spricht absolut nichts dagegen auch mit einem I7-4770 NaCl zu nutzen 
Das ist alleweil besser als gar nicht zu falten

Meine Kritik geht bloss und ausschliesslich gegen Leute die - als der "Fehler" mit der Berechnung passierte - das ausgenützt haben
Die haben nämlich umgestellt, bloss um mehr Punkte zu erhaschen
Und die für die diese WU's gedacht waren haben "in die Röhre geguckt"

Ich denke aber, dass das Thema nun ausreichend abgehandelt wurde
Für mich jedenfalls schon


----------



## Uwe64LE (31. Mai 2014)

Ich empfinde es als Frechheit, wenn man vorgeworfen bekommt, auf die Punkteausbeute zu schauen.

Wenn "wir" (ja ich fühle mich als getroffener Hund) wirklich gierig oder raffsüchtig oder sonstwas wären, würden wir für bucks oder coins falten
(die Möglichkeiten sind ja vorhanden) und nicht in einem team, wo man nichts bekommt außer ab und zu nen unpassenden Spruch.

btw.
Ich falte mit meinem i7 2600 K schon lange NaCl, weil mir normale WU zu lange dauern und nicht gut steuerbar sind. Und ich habe nach dem Bekanntwerden
des Punktesegens genau das gemacht, was viele andere auch hier gepostet haben: nämlich eine alte Möhre reaktiviert, mit der ich zusätzlich gefaltet habe.
Also genau so ein Teil, für das der NaCl ja angeblich gemacht wurde. Und das wird ja nicht nur bei uns so passiert sein.
Ob die WU nun ausgegangen sind, weil die "falschen" Leute umgestellt haben oder weil die "richtigen" Leute zu viele Systeme zusätzlich eingeschaltet
haben, steht völlig in den Sternen.

*Nachtrag*
Genau so, wie manche die "Heulerei" wegen den Punkten nicht mehr hören können, kann ich die "Heulerei" wegen beta und "falschen Systemen" nicht mehr hören.
Das System wird doch bei WU-Vergabe gecheckt, dann muss man die WU eben differenzierter zuteilen. 
Und statt -beta könnte man ja auch ein geheimes (nicht öffentliches) flag für die Test-WU verwenden.


----------



## mattinator (31. Mai 2014)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ich denke aber, dass das Thema nun ausreichend abgehandelt wurde
> Für mich jedenfalls schon


 Sehe ich auch so. Btw. wurden die vergebenen Projekte ja gefaltet, ggf. sogar schneller als gewollt / geplant ! Der Wissenschaft ist so mitnichten ein Schaden entstanden. Im Gegenteil, vllt. hat PG dadurch Erfahrungen gesammelt / Ideen generiert, wie man künftig den Gewinn an wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnissen im Folding-Projekt mittels Anpassung der Client-Programme noch mehr optimieren kann. In diesem Sinne gibt es keine negativen Erfahrungen, wenn man daraus etwas lernt, um es künftig besser zu machen.

EDIT: Ich habe gerade noch einmal die beiden Seiten überflogen: https://folding.stanford.edu/home/adding-a-completely-new-way-to-fold-directly-in-the-browser/, https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=25878. Darin habe ich keinen Hinweis auf Beschränkung für Hardware mit geringerer Leistung gefunden. Das Einzige, was den Nutzerkreis genauer determiniert sind folgende Aussagen:


> The primary goal here is to make folding much easier to run, especially for non-expert computer users.





> This Folding App is targeted towards casual donors who prefer to fold  few hours a day. The WUs are specifically designed to take roughly an  hour on an average system. This allows the Folding App to run on  laptops, ultra-portable and even old systems.


----------



## benjasso (31. Mai 2014)

Hallo,
da ich jetzt schon lange nicht mehr so richtig gefaltet habe, wäre es schön, wenn ihr mir mal auf die Sprünge helft. Wenn ich meinen Rechner ( Xeon E3 1230v2 und GTX 660 ) nur ca 2h am Tag laufen lasse, ist es dann auch sinnvoller den NACL zu probieren oder den normalen Client. Und wenn letzteres, welche Einstellungen?


----------



## mattinator (31. Mai 2014)

Nimm den NaCl, als Einstellungen brauchst Du nur das Team, Deinen Folding-Nutzernamen und den Passkey (s.a. https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=25878). Am besten auf volle Leistung stellen, behindert (nach meinen Erfahrungen) den normalen Windows-Betrieb nicht wirklich. Die GTX 660 wird vom NaCl nicht genutzt, mit den aktuellen Core_17-Projekten wirst Du bei der geplanten Faltzeit mit dem 7-er GPU-Client viel an Punkten verschenken. Ob die Projekte dann in der Deadline überhaupt noch zu schaffen sind, müsstest Du ausprobieren.


----------



## Amigafan (31. Mai 2014)

Nachdem ich keine Antwort auf meine obige Frage erhalten habe (ich wußte, dass keiner - mich eingeschlossen -  diese Frage "erschöpfend" beantworten kann), scheint dieses Problem wohl doch nicht so einfach zu lösen zu sein 

Darum will ich Allen, die immer noch ein Problem mit dem Verständnis haben, "den Weg dafür ebnen":

*Es gibt kein gerechtes Punktesystem und es wird nie ein gerechtes Punktesystem geben* - das ergibt sich schon allein aus dem fortwährenden Entwicklungsprozess.
Daher ist es keine Unfähigkeit, sondern schlicht unmöglich, es Allen gerecht zu machen.

Was bleibt also als Lösung übrig?
Akzeptiert bitte diese Tatsache und nehmt es als (für Euch selber) unabänderlich hin - es macht vieles einfacher  . . .


----------



## benjasso (31. Mai 2014)

Danke für die Infos. Gibt es denn für die GPUs keine "kurzen" Projekte mehr, die nach wenigen Stunden fertig sind?


----------



## wolf7 (31. Mai 2014)

benjasso schrieb:


> Danke für die Infos. Gibt es denn für die GPUs keine "kurzen" Projekte mehr, die nach wenigen Stunden fertig sind?


 
na für die gilt das gleiche, wie für cpu WUs, abgesehen vom NaCl. Es gibt natürlich einige "kleine" GPU Projekte, die zb. meine R9 280x innerhalb eines Aktualisierungszyklus von extremeoverclocking beendet. Die sollten also in etwa 3h oder so abgehandelt werden können, aber du kannst es da halt nicht steuern, was du bekommst. Die meisten Projekte dauern länger.

edit: gerade mal im HFM geguckt ,die kürzesten WUs (p9101) berechnet meine R9 280x innerhalb von ~4h.


----------



## Amigafan (31. Mai 2014)

benjasso schrieb:


> Danke für die Infos. Gibt es denn für die GPUs keine "kurzen" Projekte mehr, die nach wenigen Stunden fertig sind?



Wenn Du Glück hast - eine 9102 (die aber auch mindestens 4-6 Stunden benötigt) 
Wenn Du Pech hast - eine 9408 (die auf Deiner GPU wohl einen Tag oder noch länger benötigt)  
Wie lange die "alten" Core_15-Projekte benötigen . . . 

Noch ein Tipp:
Nutze einen älteren Treiber für die GTX660 (also FW 327 oder älter!) - sonst erhöht sich die Faltzeit noch einmal merklich.


----------



## sc59 (31. Mai 2014)

@benjasso
Project 13000 tpf : 15:10 ppd 50000 gesamt: 24 Stunden
Project  9102  tpf: 4:37   ppd 60000 gesamt 8 Stunden
mein Vorschlag bei zwei Stunden Falten --> NaCl.

@alle wo meldet man sich wenn ein WU verschwunden bzw nicht angerechnet wurde?
habe das log mal im spoiler.
danke im voraus für eure Antworten und Hilfe.



Spoiler



*********************** Log Started 2014-05-31T05:21:15Z ***********************
05:32:13:FS01:Unpaused
05:32:14:WU01:FS01:Connecting to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80
05:32:14:WU01:FS01:News: Welcome to Folding@Home
05:32:14:WU01:FS01:Assigned to work server 171.64.65.93
05:32:14:WU01:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: READY gpu:1:GK106 [GeForce GTX 660] from 171.64.65.93
05:32:14:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.64.65.93:8080
05:32:15:WU01:FS01ownloading 2.89MiB
05:32:18:FS01:Finishing
05:32:21:WU01:FS01ownload 17.29%
05:32:29:WU01:FS01ownload 25.93%
05:32:35:WU01:FS01ownload 34.57%
05:32:41:WU01:FS01ownload 66.99%
05:32:46:WU01:FS01ownload complete
05:32:46:WU01:FS01:Received Unit: id:01 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:9102 run:15 clone:8 gen:33 core:0x17 unit:0x000000230a3b1e81537c0d414e59d3cc
05:32:46:WU01:FS01:Starting
05:32:46:WU01:FS01:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/gamer/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_17.fah/FahCore_17.exe -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 703 -lifeline 2892 -checkpoint 3 -noassembly -gpu 1 -gpu-vendor nvidia
05:32:46:WU01:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 5252
05:32:46:WU01:FS01:Core PID:2904
05:32:46:WU01:FS01:FahCore 0x17 started
05:32:47:WU01:FS01:0x17:*********************** Log Started 2014-05-31T05:32:46Z ***********************
05:32:47:WU01:FS01:0x17roject: 9102 (Run 15, Clone 8, Gen 33)
05:32:47:WU01:FS01:0x17:Unit: 0x000000230a3b1e81537c0d414e59d3cc
05:32:47:WU01:FS01:0x17:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
05:32:47:WU01:FS01:0x17:Machine: 1
05:32:47:WU01:FS01:0x17:Reading tar file state.xml
05:32:47:WU01:FS01:0x17:Reading tar file system.xml
05:32:47:WU01:FS01:0x17:Reading tar file integrator.xml
05:32:47:WU01:FS01:0x17:Reading tar file core.xml
05:32:47:WU01:FS01:0x17igital signatures verified
05:32:47:WU01:FS01:0x17:Folding@home GPU core17
05:32:47:WU01:FS01:0x17:Version 0.0.52
*********************** Log Started 2014-05-31T05:21:15Z ***********************
05:32:13:FS01:Unpaused
05:32:14:WU01:FS01:Connecting to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80
05:32:14:WU01:FS01:News: Welcome to Folding@Home
05:32:14:WU01:FS01:Assigned to work server 171.64.65.93
05:32:14:WU01:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: READY gpu:1:GK106 [GeForce GTX 660] from 171.64.65.93
05:32:14:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.64.65.93:8080
05:32:15:WU01:FS01ownloading 2.89MiB
05:32:18:FS01:Finishing
05:32:21:WU01:FS01ownload 17.29%
05:32:29:WU01:FS01ownload 25.93%
05:32:35:WU01:FS01ownload 34.57%
05:32:41:WU01:FS01ownload 66.99%
05:32:46:WU01:FS01ownload complete
05:32:46:WU01:FS01:Received Unit: id:01 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:9102 run:15 clone:8 gen:33 core:0x17 unit:0x000000230a3b1e81537c0d414e59d3cc
05:32:46:WU01:FS01:Starting
05:32:46:WU01:FS01:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/gamer/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_17.fah/FahCore_17.exe -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 703 -lifeline 2892 -checkpoint 3 -noassembly -gpu 1 -gpu-vendor nvidia
05:32:46:WU01:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 5252
05:32:46:WU01:FS01:Core PID:2904
05:32:46:WU01:FS01:FahCore 0x17 started
05:32:47:WU01:FS01:0x17:*********************** Log Started 2014-05-31T05:32:46Z ***********************
05:32:47:WU01:FS01:0x17roject: 9102 (Run 15, Clone 8, Gen 33)
05:32:47:WU01:FS01:0x17:Unit: 0x000000230a3b1e81537c0d414e59d3cc
05:32:47:WU01:FS01:0x17:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
05:32:47:WU01:FS01:0x17:Machine: 1
05:32:47:WU01:FS01:0x17:Reading tar file state.xml
05:32:47:WU01:FS01:0x17:Reading tar file system.xml
05:32:47:WU01:FS01:0x17:Reading tar file integrator.xml
05:32:47:WU01:FS01:0x17:Reading tar file core.xml
05:32:47:WU01:FS01:0x17igital signatures verified
05:32:47:WU01:FS01:0x17:Folding@home GPU core17
05:32:47:WU01:FS01:0x17:Version 0.0.52
05:33:49:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 0 out of 2500000 steps (0%)
05:33:49:WU01:FS01:0x17:Temperature control disabled. Requirements: single Nvidia GPU, tmax must be < 110 and twait >= 900
*********************** Log Started 2014-05-31T05:21:15Z ***********************
05:32:13:FS01:Unpaused
05:32:14:WU01:FS01:Connecting to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80
05:32:14:WU01:FS01:News: Welcome to Folding@Home
05:32:14:WU01:FS01:Assigned to work server 171.64.65.93
05:32:14:WU01:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: READY gpu:1:GK106 [GeForce GTX 660] from 171.64.65.93
05:32:14:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.64.65.93:8080
05:32:15:WU01:FS01ownloading 2.89MiB
05:32:18:FS01:Finishing
05:32:21:WU01:FS01ownload 17.29%
05:32:29:WU01:FS01ownload 25.93%
05:32:35:WU01:FS01ownload 34.57%
05:32:41:WU01:FS01ownload 66.99%
05:32:46:WU01:FS01ownload complete
05:32:46:WU01:FS01:Received Unit: id:01 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:9102 run:15 clone:8 gen:33 core:0x17 unit:0x000000230a3b1e81537c0d414e59d3cc
05:32:46:WU01:FS01:Starting
05:32:46:WU01:FS01:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/gamer/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_17.fah/FahCore_17.exe -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 703 -lifeline 2892 -checkpoint 3 -noassembly -gpu 1 -gpu-vendor nvidia
05:32:46:WU01:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 5252
05:32:46:WU01:FS01:Core PID:2904
05:32:46:WU01:FS01:FahCore 0x17 started
05:32:47:WU01:FS01:0x17:*********************** Log Started 2014-05-31T05:32:46Z ***********************
05:32:47:WU01:FS01:0x17roject: 9102 (Run 15, Clone 8, Gen 33)
05:32:47:WU01:FS01:0x17:Unit: 0x000000230a3b1e81537c0d414e59d3cc
05:32:47:WU01:FS01:0x17:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
05:32:47:WU01:FS01:0x17:Machine: 1
05:32:47:WU01:FS01:0x17:Reading tar file state.xml
05:32:47:WU01:FS01:0x17:Reading tar file system.xml
05:32:47:WU01:FS01:0x17:Reading tar file integrator.xml
05:32:47:WU01:FS01:0x17:Reading tar file core.xml
05:32:47:WU01:FS01:0x17igital signatures verified
05:32:47:WU01:FS01:0x17:Folding@home GPU core17
05:32:47:WU01:FS01:0x17:Version 0.0.52
05:33:49:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 0 out of 2500000 steps (0%)
05:33:49:WU01:FS01:0x17:Temperature control disabled. Requirements: single Nvidia GPU, tmax must be < 110 and twait >= 900
05:38:33:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 25000 out of 2500000 steps (1%)
05:43:10:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 50000 out of 2500000 steps (2%)
05:47:55:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 75000 out of 2500000 steps (3%)
05:52:31:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 100000 out of 2500000 steps (4%)
05:57:15:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 125000 out of 2500000 steps (5%)
06:01:51:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 150000 out of 2500000 steps (6%)
06:06:36:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 175000 out of 2500000 steps (7%)
06:11:12:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 200000 out of 2500000 steps (8%)
06:15:55:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 225000 out of 2500000 steps (9%)
06:20:32:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 250000 out of 2500000 steps (10%)
06:25:16:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 275000 out of 2500000 steps (11%)
06:29:52:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 300000 out of 2500000 steps (12%)
06:34:36:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 325000 out of 2500000 steps (13%)
06:39:11:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 350000 out of 2500000 steps (14%)
06:43:52:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 375000 out of 2500000 steps (15%)
06:48:26:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 400000 out of 2500000 steps (16%)
06:53:07:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 425000 out of 2500000 steps (17%)
06:57:42:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 450000 out of 2500000 steps (18%)
07:02:22:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 475000 out of 2500000 steps (19%)
07:06:57:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 500000 out of 2500000 steps (20%)
07:11:37:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 525000 out of 2500000 steps (21%)
07:16:12:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 550000 out of 2500000 steps (22%)
07:20:53:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 575000 out of 2500000 steps (23%)
07:25:28:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 600000 out of 2500000 steps (24%)
07:30:08:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 625000 out of 2500000 steps (25%)
07:34:43:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 650000 out of 2500000 steps (26%)
07:39:23:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 675000 out of 2500000 steps (27%)
07:43:58:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 700000 out of 2500000 steps (28%)
07:48:38:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 725000 out of 2500000 steps (29%)
07:53:12:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 750000 out of 2500000 steps (30%)
07:57:53:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 775000 out of 2500000 steps (31%)
08:02:27:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 800000 out of 2500000 steps (32%)
08:07:07:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 825000 out of 2500000 steps (33%)
08:11:42:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 850000 out of 2500000 steps (34%)
08:16:21:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 875000 out of 2500000 steps (35%)
08:20:55:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 900000 out of 2500000 steps (36%)
08:25:36:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 925000 out of 2500000 steps (37%)
08:30:10:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 950000 out of 2500000 steps (38%)
08:34:51:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 975000 out of 2500000 steps (39%)
08:39:26:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 1000000 out of 2500000 steps (40%)
08:44:06:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 1025000 out of 2500000 steps (41%)
08:48:41:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 1050000 out of 2500000 steps (42%)
08:53:21:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 1075000 out of 2500000 steps (43%)
08:57:55:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 1100000 out of 2500000 steps (44%)
09:02:36:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 1125000 out of 2500000 steps (45%)
09:07:10:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 1150000 out of 2500000 steps (46%)
09:11:50:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 1175000 out of 2500000 steps (47%)
09:16:24:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 1200000 out of 2500000 steps (48%)
09:21:05:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 1225000 out of 2500000 steps (49%)
09:25:39:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 1250000 out of 2500000 steps (50%)
09:30:20:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 1275000 out of 2500000 steps (51%)
09:34:54:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 1300000 out of 2500000 steps (52%)
09:39:34:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 1325000 out of 2500000 steps (53%)
09:44:08:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 1350000 out of 2500000 steps (54%)
09:48:48:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 1375000 out of 2500000 steps (55%)
09:53:23:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 1400000 out of 2500000 steps (56%)
09:58:03:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 1425000 out of 2500000 steps (57%)
10:02:37:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 1450000 out of 2500000 steps (58%)
10:07:17:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 1475000 out of 2500000 steps (59%)
10:11:51:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 1500000 out of 2500000 steps (60%)
10:16:31:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 1525000 out of 2500000 steps (61%)
10:21:05:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 1550000 out of 2500000 steps (62%)
10:25:46:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 1575000 out of 2500000 steps (63%)
10:30:20:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 1600000 out of 2500000 steps (64%)
10:35:00:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 1625000 out of 2500000 steps (65%)
10:39:34:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 1650000 out of 2500000 steps (66%)
10:44:14:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 1675000 out of 2500000 steps (67%)
10:48:48:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 1700000 out of 2500000 steps (68%)
10:53:28:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 1725000 out of 2500000 steps (69%)
10:58:02:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 1750000 out of 2500000 steps (70%)
11:02:43:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 1775000 out of 2500000 steps (71%)
11:07:17:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 1800000 out of 2500000 steps (72%)
11:11:57:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 1825000 out of 2500000 steps (73%)
11:16:32:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 1850000 out of 2500000 steps (74%)
11:21:12:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 1875000 out of 2500000 steps (75%)
******************************* Date: 2014-05-31 *******************************
11:25:47:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 1900000 out of 2500000 steps (76%)
11:30:27:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 1925000 out of 2500000 steps (77%)
11:35:02:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 1950000 out of 2500000 steps (78%)
11:39:42:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 1975000 out of 2500000 steps (79%)
11:44:16:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 2000000 out of 2500000 steps (80%)
11:48:57:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 2025000 out of 2500000 steps (81%)
11:53:31:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 2050000 out of 2500000 steps (82%)
11:58:11:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 2075000 out of 2500000 steps (83%)
12:02:45:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 2100000 out of 2500000 steps (84%)
12:07:25:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 2125000 out of 2500000 steps (85%)
12:11:59:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 2150000 out of 2500000 steps (86%)
12:16:40:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 2175000 out of 2500000 steps (87%)
12:21:14:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 2200000 out of 2500000 steps (88%)
12:25:54:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 2225000 out of 2500000 steps (89%)
12:30:28:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 2250000 out of 2500000 steps (90%)
12:35:08:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 2275000 out of 2500000 steps (91%)
12:39:42:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 2300000 out of 2500000 steps (92%)
12:44:22:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 2325000 out of 2500000 steps (93%)
12:48:56:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 2350000 out of 2500000 steps (94%)
12:53:36:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 2375000 out of 2500000 steps (95%)
12:58:11:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 2400000 out of 2500000 steps (96%)
13:02:52:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 2425000 out of 2500000 steps (97%)
13:07:26:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 2450000 out of 2500000 steps (98%)
13:12:07:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 2475000 out of 2500000 steps (99%)
13:16:41:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 2500000 out of 2500000 steps (100%)
13:16:47:WU01:FS01:0x17:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
13:16:47:WU01:FS01:0x17:Saving result file checkpointState.xml
13:16:48:WU01:FS01:0x17:Saving result file checkpt.crc
13:16:48:WU01:FS01:0x17:Saving result file log.txt
13:16:48:WU01:FS01:0x17:Saving result file positions.xtc
13:16:49:WU01:FS01:0x17:Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
13:16:49:WU01:FS01:FahCore returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
13:16:49:WU01:FS01:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:9102 run:15 clone:8 gen:33 core:0x17 unit:0x000000230a3b1e81537c0d414e59d3cc
13:16:49:WU01:FS01:Uploading 8.66MiB to 171.64.65.93
13:16:49:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.64.65.93:8080
13:16:55:WU01:FS01:Upload 4.33%
13:17:01:WU01:FS01:Upload 10.10%
13:17:07:WU01:FS01:Upload 16.60%
13:17:13:WU01:FS01:Upload 22.37%
13:17:19:WU01:FS01:Upload 28.87%
13:17:25:WU01:FS01:Upload 34.64%
13:17:31:WU01:FS01:Upload 38.25%
13:17:38:WU01:FS01:Upload 41.86%
13:17:44:WU01:FS01:Upload 45.47%
13:17:50:WU01:FS01:Upload 49.07%
13:17:56:WU01:FS01:Upload 52.68%
13:18:02:WU01:FS01:Upload 56.29%
13:18:08:WU01:FS01:Upload 59.90%
13:18:14:WU01:FS01:Upload 63.51%
13:18:20:WU01:FS01:Upload 67.12%
13:18:27:WU01:FS01:Upload 70.72%
13:18:33:WU01:FS01:Upload 74.33%
13:18:39:WU01:FS01:Upload 77.94%
13:18:45:WU01:FS01:Upload 81.55%
13:18:51:WU01:FS01:Upload 85.16%
13:18:58:WU01:FS01:Upload 89.49%
13:19:04:WU01:FS01:Upload 93.82%
13:19:10:WU01:FS01:Upload 97.43%
13:19:20:WU01:FS01:Upload complete
13:19:20:WU01:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
13:19:20:WU01:FS01:Final credit estimate, 19234.00 points
13:19:20:WU01:FS01:Cleaning up



mfg sc59


----------



## Amigafan (31. Mai 2014)

*@sc59*

Am besten hier: https://foldingforum.org/viewforum.php?f=19

BTW:
Dein Log enthält Redundanzen bezüglich des Downloads  - bevor Du diesen nutzt, empfiehlt sich das Lösen derselbigen . . .


----------



## sc59 (31. Mai 2014)

Amigafan schrieb:


> *@sc59*
> 
> Am besten hier: https://foldingforum.org/viewforum.php?f=19
> 
> ...



Danke.
wie die Redundanz entsteht kann ich mir auch nicht erklären.


----------



## Masterchief79 (1. Juni 2014)

Hi, ich hab noch nen Zweitrechner hier stehen und könnte damit nebenbei ein bisschen falten. Die Frage ist, welche Hardware macht am meisten Sinn? Falten würde ich wenn dann sowieso nur über die GPU. Beim Bitcoinen macht Nvidia ja beispielsweise überhaupt keinen Sinn... Ist das beim Falten genauso? Ich hab nämlich gerade ne GTX275 wiederbelebt, die für diesen Zweck wie geschaffen wäre. Gehen auch GPU-Konfigurationen mit gemischten Karten (GTX260, GTX275), die nicht im SLI laufen?


----------



## TheSebi41 (2. Juni 2014)

Ich bin mit dem neuen Punktesystem vom NaCl sehr zufrieden 
Mit meinem alten Laptop bekommt man jetzt mehr Punkte als vorher und es sind auch immer schön runde Zahlen
Und alle die mit einem i7 und schneller Internetanbindung falten bekommen nicht mehr so extrem viele Bonuspunkte


----------



## Timmy99 (2. Juni 2014)

Habe mal verglichen:

7.4.4 mit client-type advanced: ~20.000 PPD und 22-66 WUs pro Tag. (10 WUs wurden schon gefaltet, und Passkey stimmt auch)
NaCl mit 100Mbit Download und 5Mbit Upload: ~39.000 PPD und 312 WUs pro Tag.


Da beantwortet sich die Frage ja von selbst, welchen Clienten ich für meinen i7 4770K benutzen werde. Da steckt auch kein böser Wille und keine kranke Punktejagt dahinter, es ist einfach doppelt offensichtlich, dass der NaCl 1. mehr Punkte abwirft, 2. mehr WUs in der Statistik erscheinen und man auch mehr zum beobachten hat. Beim NaCl ist einfach mehr los. Alle 4 Minuten eine neue WU durchzukauen ist ansehnlicher als jede Stunde.

Hier ein Zusammenschnitt der 2 Clienten- Links NaCl, rechts 7.4.4-advanced



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## acer86 (2. Juni 2014)

Mal so nebenbei Gefragt weil ich schon länger mich mit den Thema nicht befasst hab wie bekommt man NaCL Wu´s im 7.4.4 client? oder geht das nur mit der App für den Chrome Browser


----------



## ProfBoom (2. Juni 2014)

Das geht nur mit der Chrome-App.


----------



## Amigafan (2. Juni 2014)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Hi, ich hab noch nen Zweitrechner hier stehen und könnte damit nebenbei ein bisschen falten. Die Frage ist, welche Hardware macht am meisten Sinn? Falten würde ich wenn dann sowieso nur über die GPU. Beim Bitcoinen macht Nvidia ja beispielsweise überhaupt keinen Sinn... Ist das beim Falten genauso? Ich hab nämlich gerade ne GTX275 wiederbelebt, die für diesen Zweck wie geschaffen wäre. Gehen auch GPU-Konfigurationen mit gemischten Karten (GTX260, GTX275), die nicht im SLI laufen?



Auch wenn Dir die GTX 260 bzw. GTX 275 noch leistungsfähig erscheinen - für das Falten haben diese GPU´s fast ausgedient.
Der Grund:
Diese "GPU-Familie" (Pre-Fermi) unterstützt kein OpenCL - und damit auch keinen "modernen" GPU-Core_17. Damit bleiben lediglich Core_11-WU´s, von denen aber nur noch "Restbestände" übrig sind und die auch keine Weiterentwicklung erfahren. Wenn diese "aus" sind, ist damit schluß.
Außerdem - der Stromverbrauch ist - im Vergleich zur gebotenen Leistung bzw. zu modernen Grafikkarten- exorbitant hoch.

Daher mein Hinweis:
Wenn Du mit diesen GPU´s noch falten möchtest, handelt es sich um einen zeitlich stark eingeschränkten Zeitraum - bis zur "Fertigstellung" der letzten Core_11-WU´s.
Anschließend sind diese GPU´s (fürs Falten) nutzlos . . .


----------



## Masterchief79 (2. Juni 2014)

Ich hab alle möglichen GPUs hier. GTX580 besser? Oder HD3870x2? Ich denke mal die 780 ich in meinem Hauptrechner habe dürfte sich besser eignen, aber ich wollte ja eigentlich nen Zweitsystem bauen... Der Kram liegt hier eh nur rum, kann man ihn ja noch für was sinnvolles verwenden.
Und danke für die Antwort, hat mir schonmal sehr weitergeholfen.


----------



## Amigafan (3. Juni 2014)

Bitte.
Also - die 780 wäre tatsächlich die Beste der "angebotenen" GPU´s - aber auch die 580 läßt sich noch verwenden.
Die 3870x2 ist schon "wieter" als die GTX 260/275 - die beherrscht kein OpenCL für Core_17 und kann auch mit dem älteren Core_16 nicht anfangen - ein "schönes" Anschauungsobjekt


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Juni 2014)

Ja, die 580er ist (noch) geeignet
Allerdings auch hier; enorm viel Stromverbrauch/Wärmeproduktion bei mässigen (Falt-)Resultaten


----------



## picar81_4711 (3. Juni 2014)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Bitte.
> Also - die 780 wäre tatsächlich die Beste der "angebotenen" GPU´s - aber auch die 580 läßt sich noch verwenden.
> Die 3870x2 ist schon "wieter" als die GTX 260/275 - die beherrscht kein OpenCL für Core_17 und kann auch mit dem älteren Core_16 nicht anfangen - ein "schönes" Anschauungsobjekt


 Ja, die 780er wäre super! Ich lasse meinen Spiele-PC in der Nacht immer laufen, da schafft er so einiges an PPD. Wenn er ca. 12h läuft und dann die WU noch beendet(mit Finish-Button und dann per _shutdown.exe -s -t Sekunden_), dann kommen ja immer noch *100K PPD* raus


----------



## T0M@0 (3. Juni 2014)

Ich hab ein Problem mit dem NACL client auf einem PC.

Ist ein Windows 7 64Bit, Intel Core i7-2600 und neuesten Chrome. 

Wenn ich auf die Seite Folding@home Chrome Client gehe, dann lädt er bis 93% das Plugin und bricht dann immer ab. Irgendwelche Ideen?


----------



## Amigafan (3. Juni 2014)

Hm - sehr komisch, denn der NaCL läd bei mir auch nur (sichtbar am Fortschrittsbalken) bis etwa 93%, springt aber nach ganz kurzer Verzögerung sofort auf 100% und beginnt dann, einen Server zu kontaktieren, um eine WU downzuloaden (ich habe "Deinen" Link verwendet!).

Hast Du auf dem Rechner die neueste Version von Java installiert bzw. die Ausführung von Java erlaubt?

Edit:
Hier findest Du denselben Download - nur mit dem Unterschied, dass Team-Nr.70335 bereits eingetragen ist . . .


----------



## mattinator (3. Juni 2014)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Wenn ich auf die Seite Folding@home Chrome Client gehe, dann lädt er bis 93% das Plugin und bricht dann immer ab. Irgendwelche Ideen?


Schalte mal vor dem Laden der App die Console der Developer Tools ein (<Strg><Shift>J, s. https://developer.chrome.com/devtools/docs/shortcuts). Evtl. lassen sich im Log mehr Informationen entnehmen.


----------



## mallkuss (3. Juni 2014)

Also meiner Erfahrung nach reicht es nicht einfach nur die Seite zu besuchen sondern du musst die APP zu chrome dazu-installieren:
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/foldinghome/hmnbjdgjgikbkapaolimfoidihobnofo

siehe auch hier: https://folding.stanford.edu/home/adding-a-completely-new-way-to-fold-directly-in-the-browser/

klapps damit?


----------



## Amigafan (3. Juni 2014)

mallkuss schrieb:


> Also meiner Erfahrung nach reicht es nicht einfach nur die Seite zu besuchen sondern du musst die APP zu chrome dazu-installieren:
> . . .
> siehe auch hier: https://folding.stanford.edu/home/adding-a-completely-new-way-to-fold-directly-in-the-browser/



Wenn Du richtig liest, wirst Du feststellen, dass eben keine Installation notwendig ist:
Zitat aus dem Blog:
 . . .
*2) If you don’t want to install the Folding App, you can always use the  direct link in any Chrome Browser installed on Windows, Linux and OSX (Details).*
 . . . 

Genau dieser Direktlink wurde von T0M@0 verwendet . . .


Edit:
*@T0M@0*

Wie ich Deinen Punkten entnehme, hast Du mit dem NaCL Erfolg gehabt (24 WU´s gefaltet).
Wo lag der Fehler bzw. was hat Dir geholfen, das Problem zu lösen?


----------



## T0M@0 (4. Juni 2014)

Danke für eure Hilfe, ja hab den Fehler gefunden. Lag an Kaspersky. In den Logs stand nichts, dass er was geblockt hätte, hab es aber trotzdem ausgeschaltet, dann hat er das Plugin erfolgreich geladen. Danach konnte ich den Virenscanner wieder starten. Wäre echt nett, wenn wenigstens eine Meldung gekommen wäre, dass Kaspersky etwas blockiert hat...


----------



## Amigafan (4. Juni 2014)

Danke für die Info.
Ich benutze denselben Virenscanner, aber - soweit ich mich ensinnen kann - wurde ich bei der ersten "Inbetriebnahme" des NaCL zur "Freigabe" gefragt . . .


----------



## picar81_4711 (5. Juni 2014)

ich benutze auch Kaspersky und ich wurde nie gefragt, hat aber auch immer funktioniert


----------



## Amigafan (5. Juni 2014)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> ich benutze auch Kaspersky und ich wurde nie  gefragt, hat aber auch immer funktioniert



 - weil die IP-Adressen duch die Nutzung des FAHClienten bereits freigegeben waren . . . 


* Zur Info für Alle:*

In den nächsten 1-2 Tagen "erblicken" neue GPU-WU´s das "Licht der Faltgemeinde"     (client-type=advanced).

Bleiben  die beta-getesteten Vorgaben für Basispunkte bzw. der  "Gültigkeitszeiträume" erhalten (wofür derzeit Alles spricht), erwarten  Euch folgende WU´s:
*Als Anhalt* (eigene Daten): 

- WU 10466 - "kleinste" WU mit relativ kurzer Berechnungszeit (29507 Atome).
GTX 670 mit Hersteller-OC unter Ubuntu 13.04, FW 313.xx (Boost ~1180MHz): Avg. Time / Frame : 00:04:48 - 86.401,7 PPD
HD 7870@1200MHz, Win7 64 Bit, Cat 14,1 Beta: Avg. Time / Frame : 00:04:37 - 91.431,0 PPD
R9 290X@1031MHz, Win7 64 Bit, Cat 14,4 WHQL: Avg. Time / Frame : 00:02:33 - 223.138,4 PPD

 - WU 10467 *bzw.* 10468 - WU´s mit mittlerer Berechnungszeit (55679 *bzw.* 56373 Atome).
GTX 670: Avg. Time / Frame : 00:08:44 - 91.347,3 PPD *bzw.* Avg. Time / Frame : 00:08:47 - 92.099,1 PPD
HD 7870: nicht ermittelt *bzw.*  Avg. Time / Frame : 00:08:17 - 100.227,6 PPD
R9 290X: Avg. Time / Frame : 00:04:29 - 248.350,1 PPD *bzw.* Avg. Time / Frame : 00:04:32 - 248.381,0 PPD

 - WU 10469 - "größte" WU mit längster Berechnungszeit (64615  Atome).
GTX 670 nicht ermittelt.
HD 7870: Avg. Time / Frame : 00:09:40 - 97.686,6 PPD
R9 290X: Avg. Time / Frame : 00:05:11 - 249.475,2 PPD

Die vollständige Übersicht der Ergebnisse befindet sich hier. (Zum Lesen dieses Threads muß man angemeldet sein).


Edit:
Diese WU´s sind nun "unmutiert" in "freier Wildbahn"  zum Abschuß  - äääh Falten freigegeben


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Juni 2014)

Kleines Update zu den neuen WU's

Karte: 7970 GHz bzw. R280X

*10468* *PPD 111046* *TpF 7.48*
*10469* *PPD 235303* *TpF 5.18*


----------



## wolf7 (7. Juni 2014)

mal ne doofe frage, will doch mal mit meinem Falt-PC zocken (vor allem, nach dem ich ne kurze Minute drüber nachgedacht hab, was das Teil mich eig gekostet hat ). Allerdings will ich dafür die sekündere Grafikkarte verwenden. Geht das überhaupt? Ich mein nen Monitor hängt dran. Frage ist, wie ich das auswählen kann und ob ich das überhaupt kann.


----------



## Abductee (7. Juni 2014)

Steck den Monitor auf deine Spiele-GPU an, der Falt-GPU ist das wurst.
Beim Client machst du dann halt nur einen Falt-Slot für die eine GPU.


----------



## wolf7 (7. Juni 2014)

es ist an beiden einer dran bzw. es ist an beiden der gleiche Monitor dran. Muss ich die faltkarte also extra abziehen?


----------



## Abductee (7. Juni 2014)

Nein musst du nicht.
Nutzt du einen erweiterten Desktop oder wofür zwei Bildschirme?
Willst du auf beiden Monitoren Spielen?


----------



## wolf7 (7. Juni 2014)

nope, wie gesagt, hängen beide am gleichen Monitor (eine per DVI eine per HDMI). Ich mache das deswegen, damit ich von beiden Karten die Taktrate problemlos verändern und auslesen kann. Wenn an einer nix hängt, dann spinnen zb. gpu-z und der AMD Treiber in der hinsicht rum und können von der Karte fast nix mehr richtig auslesen.

edit: zocken hat problemlos funktioniert, danke.


----------



## Uwe64LE (8. Juni 2014)

Habt ihr den Rechner oder den client neu gestartet für die neuen WU, oder bekommt man die irgendwann automatisch (mit advanced)?


----------



## mattinator (8. Juni 2014)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Habt ihr den Rechner oder den client neu gestartet für die neuen WU, oder bekommt man die irgendwann automatisch (mit advanced)?


 Ich hatte auch noch keine davon, bin aber mit meinem System bei den Temperaturen (das Zimmer hat gerade 34°C) trotzdem recht zufrieden.


----------



## Amigafan (8. Juni 2014)

Man(n) sollte die neuen GP-WU´s automatisch bekommen, allerdings hängt die "Vergabe" auch von der am Work-Server eingestellten Priorität (der Dringlichkeit dieses Projekts) ab.
Je niedriger die eingestellt ist, desto seltener werden diese WU´s vergeben.

BTW:
Als diese WU´s zum Beta-Testen ausgeschrieben wurden, war deren Priorität so niedrig, dass erst anderthalb Tage später die erste WU einen Beta-Tester "erreichte" - nach mehreren Meldungen über die vermutlich viel zu niedrige Priorität am Work-Server. 


Eine "Kuriosität" am Rande: 
Ich erhielt während der Beta-Phase dieser GPU-WU´s auch für die CPU einige Beta-WU´s (WU 6343), deren Startdatum bereits im März vergangenen Jahren (2013) war.
Das Problem dieser WU: sie wiesen eine negative Skalierung auf, sobald man - bei einigen - nicht allen Systemen, HT für die CPU benutzte. 
Die "Diskussion" im Thread lief eine kurze Zeit, dann  wurde es ziemlich still und es gab nur noch sporadisch mal einen Eintrag dazu - der Letzte im Oktober 2013.
Nachdem der Beta-Status aber noch vorhanden war und ich mehr als 10 Stück kurz hintereinander erhielt, erstellte ich einen weiteren Eintrag dazu - auch mit der Frage, ob diese WU vergessen worden sei bzw. ob es noch jemanden bei PG gäbe, der sich dafür verantwortlich fühle. . . . 

Die Überraschung war groß, als mir bestätigt wurde, es handle sich tatsächlich um ein "vergessenes" Projekt. 
Aufgrund meines Eintrages sei man wieder daran erinnert worden und würde das Projekt schließen, da es neuere und besser skalierende Projekte gäbe, an denen "gearbeitet" würde . . .


----------



## picar81_4711 (9. Juni 2014)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Ich brauche bitte Euren Rat:
> Meine neue GTX 780 TI OC von Asus faltet einwandfrei und stabil seit fast 2 Tagen. Auch Futuremark kann ich problemlos laufen lassen. Spiele wie Grid, Portal und Portal 2 laufen auch einwandfrei.
> Bei Futuremark und beim Falten wird sie max. 82 Grad heiß.
> 
> ...





picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Habe jetzt mal den Adapter von der Beilage  der Grafikkarte verwendet, der führt 2x6Pin auf 1x8Pin zusammen. Und  1x6Pin+2Pin habe ich belassen. Also wird die Karte jetzt mit 3xPCI-Kabel  12V gespeißt. Bei Unigine Heaven läuft die Karte jetzt einwandfrei mit  DirectX 11 durch. Unigine Heaven+DirectX 9 stürtzt immer noch  ab, aber das hat glaube ich andere Gründe.....


Ich schicke jetzt die Karte doch zurück. Auch ältere 3Dmark-Versionen stürzen ab. Und immer bei einer hohen Auflösung. Also wenn viel Speicher verwendet wird. Vielleicht Speicher defekt oder so.....am Netzteil kanns nicht liegen, das hat genug Reserven und hat schon einige Karten erfolgreich versorgt(z.B.GTX 690).
Folding@home läuft zwar fehlerfrei, aber da wird auch relativ wenig Speicher verwendet.
Mir würde es zwar reichen, wenn folden funtioniert, aber für knappe 600 Euro möchte ich eine Karte haben ohne Fehler.
Und verkaufen kann ich sie sonst irgendwann auch schlechter...
 Habe mir jetzt eine von Gigabyte bestellt: http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00GZ1HPOM/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1#productDetails
Die ist um knappe 20 Euro billiger....


----------



## Abductee (11. Juni 2014)

Gibts eigentlich schon Ideen wie man die Punkteausbeute vom NaCl in unsere ÜBersichtsseite einbinden können?
Folding@Home Stats und PPD vergleich
Eine extra Spalte nur mit einer Angabe der PPD? Ein Auflisten der Projekte macht bei 50-200 WU`s am Tag ja wenig Sinn.


----------



## TheSebi41 (12. Juni 2014)

Kann es sein das der NaCl monmentan nicht funktioniert?
Bei mir weder am Laptop noch am PC


----------



## Amigafan (12. Juni 2014)

Kann gut möglich sein, dass derzeit wieder WU´s fehlen.
Im Forum gab es darüber schon einen Bericht wegen nicht faltendem NaCl. . .


*@Abductee*

Das wird wohl schwerlich möglich sein, da es darüber keine (greifbaren) Daten gibt.
Außerdem - jede WU bringt 125 Punkte - und es gibt keinen QRB mehr. Es hilft also nur, die Anzahl der WU´s zu zählen . . .


----------



## Abductee (12. Juni 2014)

Tatsächlich, das ist ja wirklich ein Fixwert.


----------



## TheSebi41 (12. Juni 2014)

noch immer nix  aber es hat eh schon wieder 29°C in der Wohnung 
Bei den Temperaturen drehen die Lüfter ganz schön auf 

BTW ich habe gerade meine erste neue WU 10467  Sind bei mir etwa 125K PPD


----------



## picar81_4711 (12. Juni 2014)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Ich schicke jetzt die Karte doch zurück. Auch ältere 3Dmark-Versionen stürzen ab. Und immer bei einer hohen Auflösung. Also wenn viel Speicher verwendet wird. Vielleicht Speicher defekt oder so.....am Netzteil kanns nicht liegen, das hat genug Reserven und hat schon einige Karten erfolgreich versorgt(z.B.GTX 690).
> Folding@home läuft zwar fehlerfrei, aber da wird auch relativ wenig Speicher verwendet.
> Mir würde es zwar reichen, wenn folden funtioniert, aber für knappe 600 Euro möchte ich eine Karte haben ohne Fehler.
> Und verkaufen kann ich sie sonst irgendwann auch schlechter...
> ...


Habe heute die neue GTX 780 TI OC eingebaut...und sie läuft ohne Fehler! Da wo die andere immer abgestürzt ist, läuft sie einwandfrei.
Und sie ist noch etwas schneller als die andere, da sie etwas höher getaktet ist. Bei momentaner Zimmertemperatur von 28 Grad kommt sie mit Furmark nach 15min. auf stolze 90 Grad. Sind momentan aber auch Extrembedingungen. Bei UngineHeaven bleibt sie bei 83 Grad. bei Vollauslastung. Des passt. Beim Falten wird sie sich auch auf sowas einpendeln....

*Falten:* Ich habe Probleme mit Core17-WUs, zuerst faltet die Karte, nach ca. 20sek. bricht die Leistung ein und zackelt nur so komisch rum.
Core15-WU falten ganz normal.
*
Das ganze schaut so aus:*

18:36:07:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 0 out of 2500000 steps (0%)
18:36:07:WU00:FS01:0x17:Temperature control disabled. Requirements: single Nvidia GPU, tmax must be < 110 and twait >= 900
18:39:30:WU00:FS01:0x17:ERROR:exception: The periodic box size has decreased to less than twice the nonbonded cutoff.
18:39:30:WU00:FS01:0x17:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
18:39:30:WU00:FS01:0x17:Saving result file log.txt
18:39:30:WU00:FS01:0x17:Folding@home Core Shutdown: BAD_WORK_UNIT
18:39:30:WARNING:WU00:FS01:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
18:39:30:WU00:FS01:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:9102 run:46 clone:28 gen:21 core:0x17 unit:0x000000180a3b1e81537c1dfcb5df3344
18:39:30:WU00:FS01:Uploading 2.44KiB to 171.64.65.93


----------



## picar81_4711 (13. Juni 2014)

Habe ein Bild vom Afterburner eingefügt:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach einer gewissen Zeit kommt dann die Meldung wie im vorigen Beitrag: BAD_WORK_UNIT

*Anhang geht jetzt.*


----------



## Amigafan (13. Juni 2014)

*@picar81_4711*

Kannst Du bitte einmal den Core-Takt reduzieren und erneut den Faltversuch einer Core_17-WU starten?

Eine Frage:
Ist das die erste WU oder hast Du bis jetzt noch gar keine Core_17-WU gefaltet bekommen?
Was noch hilfreich sein könnte:
Der Log mit Initialisierung und Config sowie dem(n) Fehlerlog(s).

BTW - der Anhang funzt leider auch nicht


----------



## picar81_4711 (13. Juni 2014)

Habe den Coretakt um 100MHZ reduziert. Jetzt das gleiche Problem. Zackelt wie im Anhang vom vorigen Beitrag nur noch rum.
Habe das Log, das bis jetzt vorhanden ist, mal gepostet. Nach einer langen Zeit kommt dann die Meldung wie im Log im obigen Beitrag, also FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
Und nein, ich konnte noch keine 17er fertigfalten.
Na super, meine andere GTX780 faltete zwar einwandfrei, dafür war sie bei Benchmarks instabil.
Diese jetzt ist bei Benchmarks stabil und schnell, kann aber nicht falten......



Spoiler



*********************** Log Started 2014-06-13T09:48:29Z ***********************
09:48:29:************************* Folding@home Client *************************
09:48:29:      Website: Folding@home
09:48:29:    Copyright: (c) 2009-2014 Stanford University
09:48:29:       Author: Joseph Coffland <joseph@cauldrondevelopment.com>
09:48:29:         Args: --open-web-control
09:48:29:       Config: C:/Users/Picar/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/config.xml
09:48:29:******************************** Build ********************************
09:48:29:      Version: 7.4.4
09:48:29:         Date: Mar 4 2014
09:48:29:         Time: 20:26:54
09:48:29:      SVN Rev: 4130
09:48:29:       Branch: fah/trunk/client
09:48:29:     Compiler: Intel(R) C++ MSVC 1500 mode 1200
09:48:29:      Options: /TP /nologo /EHa /Qdiag-disable:4297,4103,1786,279 /Ox -arch:SSE
09:48:29:               /QaxSSE2,SSE3,SSSE3,SSE4.1,SSE4.2 /Qopenmp /Qrestrict /MT /Qmkl
09:48:29:     Platform: win32 XP
09:48:29:         Bits: 32
09:48:29:         Mode: Release
09:48:29:******************************* System ********************************
09:48:29:          CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU X 980 @ 3.33GHz
09:48:29:       CPU ID: GenuineIntel Family 6 Model 44 Stepping 2
09:48:29:         CPUs: 12
09:48:29:       Memory: 23.99GiB
09:48:29:  Free Memory: 21.90GiB
09:48:29:      Threads: WINDOWS_THREADS
09:48:29:   OS Version: 6.1
09:48:29:  Has Battery: false
09:48:29:   On Battery: false
09:48:29:   UTC Offset: 2
09:48:29:          PID: 5452
09:48:29:          CWD: C:/Users/Picar/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient
09:48:29:           OS: Windows 7 Ultimate
09:48:29:      OS Arch: AMD64
09:48:29:         GPUs: 1
09:48:29:        GPU 0: NVIDIA:3 GK110 [GeForce GTX 780 Ti]
09:48:29:         CUDA: 3.5
09:48:29:  CUDA Driver: 6000
09:48:29:Win32 Service: false
09:48:29:***********************************************************************
09:48:29:<config>
09:48:29:  <!-- Network -->
09:48:29:  <proxy v=':8080'/>
09:48:29:
09:48:29:  <!-- Slot Control -->
09:48:29:  <power v='full'/>
09:48:29:
09:48:29:  <!-- User Information -->
09:48:29:  <passkey v='********************************'/>
09:48:29:  <team v='70335'/>
09:48:29:  <user v='kirk81_4711'/>
09:48:29:
09:48:29:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
09:48:29:  <slot id='1' type='GPU'>
09:48:29:    <client-type v='advanced'/>
09:48:29:    <pause-on-start v='true'/>
09:48:29:    <paused v='true'/>
09:48:29:  </slot>
09:48:29:</config>
09:48:29:Trying to access database...
09:48:29:Successfully acquired database lock
09:48:29:Enabled folding slot 01: PAUSED gpu:0:GK110 [GeForce GTX 780 Ti] (by user)
09:48:35:8:127.0.0.1:New Web connection
09:49:21:FS01:Unpaused
09:49:21:WU01:FS01:Starting
09:49:21:WU01:FS01:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Picar/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_17.fah/FahCore_17.exe -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 5452 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia
09:49:21:WU01:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 4788
09:49:21:WU01:FS01:Core PID:1612
09:49:21:WU01:FS01:FahCore 0x17 started
09:49:22:WU01:FS01:0x17:*********************** Log Started 2014-06-13T09:49:21Z ***********************
09:49:22:WU01:FS01:0x17roject: 13000 (Run 574, Clone 1, Gen 20)
09:49:22:WU01:FS01:0x17:Unit: 0x0000002d538b3db753103ddbd8b7c7c7
09:49:22:WU01:FS01:0x17:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
09:49:22:WU01:FS01:0x17:Machine: 1
09:49:22:WU01:FS01:0x17igital signatures verified
09:49:22:WU01:FS01:0x17:Folding@home GPU core17
09:49:22:WU01:FS01:0x17:Version 0.0.52
09:49:22:WU01:FS01:0x17:  Found a checkpoint file
09:49:30:Saving configuration to config.xml
09:49:30:<config>
09:49:30:  <!-- Network -->
09:49:30:  <proxy v=':8080'/>
09:49:30:
09:49:30:  <!-- Slot Control -->
09:49:30:  <power v='full'/>
09:49:30:
09:49:30:  <!-- User Information -->
09:49:30:  <passkey v='********************************'/>
09:49:30:  <team v='70335'/>
09:49:30:  <user v='kirk81_4711'/>
09:49:30:
09:49:30:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
09:49:30:  <slot id='1' type='GPU'>
09:49:30:    <client-type v='advanced'/>
09:49:30:    <pause-on-start v='true'/>
09:49:30:  </slot>
09:49:30:</config>
09:51:58:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 250000 out of 5000000 steps (5%)
09:51:58:WU01:FS01:0x17:Temperature control disabled. Requirements: single Nvidia GPU, tmax must be < 110 and twait >= 900
09:57:49:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 300000 out of 5000000 steps (6%)


*Core15WUs laufen einwandfrei! Na super. Bekomm ich nur defekte 17er WUs oder an was könnte das liegen?*


----------



## Amigafan (13. Juni 2014)

Mein Tipp:

Berechne bitte die laufende WU fertig und beende den Clienten nach dem Upload.
Dann - deinstalliere sowohl den FAHClient (vollständig incl. aller Daten) als auch den GPU-Treiber (auch vollständig).
Nach einem Neustart installiere zuerst den GPU-Treiber neu, dann - nach einem erneuten Neustart - den FAHClienten.
Die Einrichtung sollte ja kein Problem darstellen.
Anschließend startest Du einen Falt-Neuversuch . . .


----------



## GreenFreak (13. Juni 2014)

Ich falte CPU-only, weils mich in meinem Tun einfach nicht stört. Bei GPU-Berechnung ruckelt ja alles, z.B. YT-Vids..
Alles schön und gut, aber ich habe meinen PC über Nacht immer aus, kostet ja auch Strom...
Das Problem ist, ich bekomme immer wieder WU, an denen mein Xeon E3 so um die 18Std mit 6Threads ackert. 

Kann man irgendwie einstellen, dass man nur kleine WU bekommt, damit mir nicht so viele Punke flöten gehen?


----------



## picar81_4711 (13. Juni 2014)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Mein Tipp:
> 
> Berechne bitte die laufende WU fertig und beende den Clienten nach dem Upload.
> Dann - deinstalliere sowohl den FAHClient (vollständig incl. aller Daten) als auch den GPU-Treiber (auch vollständig).
> ...


Habe es genauso gemacht. Habe dann einen älteren Treiber(331,82) probiert.
Dasselbe Problem. Grafikkarte zackelt gleich am Anfang nach 5 sek. nur noch so rum.... Werde wohl mit der Karte nicht falten können....
Übrigens: Die 15er WU wurde erfolgreich fertiggestellt!
Hast noch einen Rat?
Alles andere funktioniert jetzt, nur das Falten geht nicht mehr so, wie vorher....


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Juni 2014)

GreenFreak schrieb:


> Ich falte CPU-only, weils mich in meinem Tun einfach nicht stört. Bei GPU-Berechnung ruckelt ja alles, z.B. YT-Vids..
> Alles schön und gut, aber ich habe meinen PC über Nacht immer aus, kostet ja auch Strom...
> Das Problem ist, ich bekomme immer wieder WU, an denen mein Xeon E3 so um die 18Std mit 6Threads ackert.
> 
> Kann man irgendwie einstellen, dass man nur kleine WU bekommt, damit mir nicht so viele Punke flöten gehen?


Hallo GreenFreak

Man kann zwar die Paketgrösse der WU's begrenzen, aber das ist leider kein Garant das du nur kleine Projekte bekommst. 

Hast du schon mal den NaCl getestet?
Für dich als Nicht-24/7-Falter wäre er besser geeignet, da nur kleine Projekte gefaltet werden die in Minutenschnelle durch sind. 

Schönen Abend noch
A.Meier-PS3


----------



## mattinator (13. Juni 2014)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Habe ein Bild vom Afterburner eingefügt:
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 
Bei mir war das immer ein Zeichen von zu hohem OC bzw. zu hoher Temperatur durch OC, ließ sich dann durch Reduzierung der GPU-Clock beheben.


----------



## picar81_4711 (13. Juni 2014)

mattinator schrieb:


> Bei mir war das immer ein Zeichen von zu hohem OC bzw. zu hoher Temperatur durch OC, ließ sich dann durch Reduzierung der GPU-Clock beheben.


 
Die Reduzierung der GPU hat leider nichts geholfen. 100mhz weniger hat nichts gebracht. Ist doch irgendwie komisch, oder?
Hat jemand noch einen Rat?


----------



## Amigafan (13. Juni 2014)

*@picar81_4711*

Als erstes solltest Du FAHBench 1.2.0 probieren - es genügt der Test mit OpenCL (teste bitte einmal mit "offiziellem Standardtakt" der Ti) mit folgenden Einstellungen:
 - Implicit
 - Explicit
 - Verify accuracy

Sollte dieser Test ohne (negatives) Ergebnis ausfallen, kannst Du mal den Stresstest laufen lassen.
Sollte beides ohne Ergebnis bleiben, nutze bitte mal die Werks-OC und teste erneut. 
Ebenfalls empfehle ich den MemtestG80 (wobei ich allerdings davon ausgehe, dass der Speicher der Graka i.O. ist - aber man kann ja nie wissen).

Beide Programme kannst Du hier herunterladen: Download Utilities

Sollte das nicht zum gewünschten Erfolg führen, hilt nur noch, Dich mit dem Problem an das FF zu wenden - z. B. https://foldingforum.org/viewforum.php?f=74


----------



## picar81_4711 (14. Juni 2014)

Der Link für Fahbench ist leider unerreichbar....


----------



## mattinator (14. Juni 2014)

Müsste die aktuelle Version sein (1.2.0), für die Source 1.2.1 (https://github.com/SimTk/fahbench) finde auch ich keinen gelinkten Download. Der erste Upload des kompletten Archivs ist an der Dateigröße gescheitert, deshalb mit 7Zip 7z-Komprimierung gepackt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picar81_4711 (14. Juni 2014)

mattinator schrieb:


> Müsste die aktuelle Version sein (1.2.0), für die Source 1.2.1 (https://github.com/SimTk/fahbench) finde auch ich keinen gelinkten Download. Der erste Upload des kompletten Archivs ist an der Dateigröße gescheitert, deshalb mit 7Zip 7z-Komprimierung gepackt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 Danke. Hab gestern noch das ganze Internet durchsucht, aber keinen Download gefunden....

Fahbench läuft öhne Probleme....


----------



## mattinator (14. Juni 2014)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Fahbench läuft öhne Probleme....


 Faltet der Rechner nur während der Projekt-Fehler, oder nutzt Du ihn noch anderweitig ? Ich habe z.B. für meine Browser und die Flash-Plugins die Hardware-Beschleunigung deaktiviert.


----------



## picar81_4711 (14. Juni 2014)

Amigafan schrieb:


> *@picar81_4711*
> 
> ..................
> 
> Sollte das nicht zum gewünschten Erfolg führen, hilt nur noch, Dich mit dem Problem an das FF zu wenden - z. B. https://foldingforum.org/viewforum.php?f=74


 Mein Englisch ist schlecht(verstehen tue ich es schon, selber sprechen:Nein) und hab deshalb nicht vor, mich in diesem Forum anzumelden.
*@mattinator: *Habe nebenbei nichts gemacht. Die Hardwarebeschleunigung habe ich von meiner alten GTX580 noch aus, da ruckelte sonst alles......
Die Core15WUs laufen einwandfrei, nur die 17er zackeln rum.....die sind wohl der Geschwindigkeit meiner GTX 780 Ti OC nicht gewachsen 
Die 17er-WUs beanspruchen ja auch die *CPU *mehr, jetzt habe ich da auch schon alles ausprobiert(OC rausgenommen, CPU und Ram getestet), um einen Fehler auszuschließen.
Schade. 
Wollte eigentlich schon etwas falten damit.....


----------



## Amigafan (15. Juni 2014)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Mein  Englisch ist schlecht(verstehen tue ich es schon, selber  sprechen:Nein) und hab deshalb nicht vor, mich in diesem Forum  anzumelden.



Nur Mut ! 
Mein Englisch ist weit entfernt davon, gut zu sein - aber:
Wer  (als Englisch-Sprechender) meint, er müsse darüber lachen - bitte sehr:  der soll mir erst einmal zeigen, dass er deutsch versteht (nicht  schreibt) - und da scheitern fast Alle - vom Schreiben ganz zu schweigen  . . .
Von daher interessiert es mich nicht: ich kann mich verständlich machen und erhalte Antwort - und das ist das Wichtigste . . . 
Ich nutze als "Übersetzungshilfe" z. B. dict.cc | Wörterbuch Englisch-Deutsch . . .




picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Wollte eigentlich schon etwas falten damit.....



Jetzt kannst Du wohl das Falten mit der Faltkarte falten - ähh knicken


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Juni 2014)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Jetzt kannst Du wohl das Falten mit der Faltkarte falten - ähh knicken



Gib nicht auf
Bevor man eine Lösung hat  - nun, da hat man keine
Die Suche danach ist oftmals spannend und frustrierend - weiss ich aus (reichlich) eigener Erfahrung

Manchmal sind es ganz merkwürdige Lösungen die am Schluss funktionieren
- Umstecken auf dem MoBo in einen anderen Slot
- Umstecken der Karte auf ein anderes MoBo in einer anderen Kiste

Oft hat es so gut wie nichts mit Logik und ganz viel mit rumprobieren zu tun..


----------



## Amigafan (15. Juni 2014)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> . . .
> Die Suche danach ist oftmals spannend und frustrierend - weiss ich aus (reichlich) eigener Erfahrung
> . . .
> Oft hat es so gut wie nichts mit Logik und ganz viel mit rumprobieren zu tun..



Dazu ist dieser Thread genau das richtige Beispiel:https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=61&t=26421


----------



## mallkuss (15. Juni 2014)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Mein Englisch ist schlecht(verstehen tue ich es schon, selber sprechen:Nein) und hab deshalb nicht vor, mich in diesem Forum anzumelden.
> *@mattinator: *Habe nebenbei nichts gemacht. Die Hardwarebeschleunigung habe ich von meiner alten GTX580 noch aus, da ruckelte sonst alles......
> Die Core15WUs laufen einwandfrei, nur die 17er zackeln rum.....die sind wohl der Geschwindigkeit meiner GTX 780 Ti OC nicht gewachsen
> Die 17er-WUs beanspruchen ja auch die *CPU *mehr, jetzt habe ich da auch schon alles ausprobiert(OC rausgenommen, CPU und Ram getestet), um einen Fehler auszuschließen.
> ...


 
Auch auf die Gefahr hin dass du mich schlägst, aber warum hast du keine ATI gekauft? Ich bin tatsächlich von meiner GTX680 auf ne R9 270X umgestiegen und seitdem sorgenfrei  zieht brav core17 WUs und macht keinen Stress 
bin gerade sogar dabei mir eine zweite zu holen 
Bei dir natürlich ne R9 290X oder so


----------



## mattinator (15. Juni 2014)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Wollte eigentlich schon etwas falten damit.....


 Willst Du nicht mal GPU-Falten mit Linux versuchen ? Da könntest Du Software-Ursachen erstmal ausschließen bzw. ein Hardware-Problem lokalisieren. Wenn Du möchtest, könnte ich von meinem Linux-Mint-Mate-System einen "neutralisierten" Abzug machen. Bräuchte dann nur einen Upload-Space von Dir.



picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Mein Verdacht liegt am Netzteil: Die GTX 780 Ti OC von Asus hat 2x8pin.  Da mein 980X auch ganz schon Strom zieht, bekommt die Karte vielleicht  nicht genügend Strom. Das NT hat eigentlich 850W. Aber das muss ja  nichts aussagen, wenn der Strom nicht ankommt....


Ich würde das Netzteil-Thema noch einmal prüfen, vllt. mal möglichst viele Sensordaten in kleinen Schritten protokollieren (z.B. mit HWiNFO64) und das Folding-Protokoll erweitern. Oder sogar, wenn verfügbar, ein anderes Netzteil testen.


----------



## picar81_4711 (17. Juni 2014)

mallkuss schrieb:


> Auch auf die Gefahr hin dass du mich schlägst, aber warum hast du keine ATI gekauft? Ich bin tatsächlich von meiner GTX680 auf ne R9 270X umgestiegen und seitdem sorgenfrei  zieht brav core17 WUs und macht keinen Stress
> bin gerade sogar dabei mir eine zweite zu holen
> Bei dir natürlich ne R9 290X oder so


 Da fängt es schon damit an. dass ich 3DVision nutze, ....... bietet ATI nicht an.
Und mir ist einfach ATI nicht so sympathisch. Obwohl ich in meinem Server 2687W eine kleine, passive ATI drinnen habe.
Ich bin mir vom Gefühl her sicher, dass es ein Software/Treiberproblem ist. Einen Defekt schließe ich eigentlich aus.


----------



## Amigafan (17. Juni 2014)

Damit gibst Du selber den möglichen Grund des "Falt-Versagens" an.

Daher mein Tipp:
Deinstalliere  mal den gesamten "Treiberschrott" und installiere einzig den  Grafiktreiber, der auch OpenCL enthält und teste noch einmal.
Ich bin nämlich davon ausgegangen, dass Du genau das nach meinem ersten Tipp getan hast - scheint aber nicht so zu sein . . .


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Juni 2014)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> *Falten:* Ich habe Probleme mit Core17-WUs, zuerst faltet die Karte, nach ca. 20sek. bricht die Leistung ein und zackelt nur so komisch rum.
> Core15-WU falten ganz normal.



Ich habe mal was ausgetestet
*Kann* eine Erklärung sein..

 Ich habe eine meiner GTX770 auf 1187 (Boost 1254) übertaktet und genau "dein Zackeln" erreicht
*Möglicherweise* verträgt deine Karte einfach die hohe Leistung nicht 

 Wohlverstanden, die Parameter (Temp / TDP etc) waren während dem Zackeln absolut im grünen Bereich


----------



## mattinator (17. Juni 2014)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ich habe eine meiner GTX770 auf 1187 (Boost 1254) übertaktet und genau "dein Zackeln" erreicht
> *Möglicherweise* verträgt deine Karte einfach die hohe Leistung nicht
> 
> Wohlverstanden, die Parameter (Temp / TDP etc) waren während dem Zackeln absolut im grünen Bereich


 Genau der Effekt hatte ich mit meiner GTX 660 Ti auch schon ein paar mal, scheint aber von den Projekten und bei mir auch von den (trotzdem unbedenklichen) Temperaturen abzuhängen. Teilweise hat dann ein (ganz) kurzes Pausieren geholfen, oder eben eine Reduzierung des OC der Core-Clock.


----------



## picar81_4711 (17. Juni 2014)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Damit gibst Du selber den möglichen Grund des "Falt-Versagens" an.
> 
> Daher mein Tipp:
> Deinstalliere  mal den gesamten "Treiberschrott" und installiere einzig den  Grafiktreiber, der auch OpenCL enthält und teste noch einmal.
> Ich bin nämlich davon ausgegangen, dass Du genau das nach meinem ersten Tipp getan hast - scheint aber nicht so zu sein . . .


Boah. Solche Worte sind ziemlich hart! In diesem Beitrag habe ich doch bestätigt, dass ich es genauso getan habe, wie Du es gesagt hast.
Ich glaube, dass es trotzdem ein Treiberproblem gibt bzw. nach neuem Kenntnisstand von Bumblebee der Client sehr empfindlich auf OC reagiert.
Aber auch wenn ich mit dem Clock runtergehe, ändert sich das Verhalten beim falten nicht.


----------



## Amigafan (18. Juni 2014)

Sorry - ich glaube, Du hast mich schlich falsch verstanden:
Du schreibst nämlich in dem Post, auf den Du verweist: 
"Alles andere funktioniert jetzt, nur das Falten geht nicht mehr so, wie vorher...."
Wenn alles andere funktioniert, hast Du auch alles andere - sprich den zusätzlichen Treiberschrott - installiert (sonst wäre genau das nicht möglich)!
Aber genau das solltest Du doch nicht tun . . . nur den reinen Treiber  . . .


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Juni 2014)

Ich wollte nur kurz schreiben, dass ich es verstehe wenn hier seit mehr als zwei Tagen keiner was geschrieben hat... 

Mir fällt auch nichts ein


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Juni 2014)

Sonst müssen wir bald damit beginnen die Ruka mit anderen Sachen zu füllen die nichts mit falten zu tun haben.

Beispiel:
An Pfingsten war das diese jährigen BMW K1600-Treffen und wir waren schon wieder ohne Teamaufkleber auf unserer GT dort.


----------



## MESeidel (20. Juni 2014)

Verwendet jemand den Catalyst 14.6 Beta?


----------



## Amigafan (20. Juni 2014)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ich wollte nur kurz schreiben, dass ich es  verstehe wenn hier seit mehr als zwei Tagen keiner was geschrieben  hat...
> 
> Mir fällt auch nichts ein


Ich könnte locker eine Seite mit interessanten Neuigkeiten "vollschreiben" - aber dazu muß ich erst einmal die Zeit finden  
*
@MESeidel*

Hab ihn kurz mal unter Linux ausprobiert und lief während des Tests mit OCore_OpenCL problemlos . . .


----------



## ProfBoom (20. Juni 2014)

Wollte ich mal ausprobieren.
Wenn die Monitore in Standby gehen, taktet die Nicht-Faltkarte immer wieder mal auf die Zwischenstufe zu 3D hoch. Wollte mal sehen, ob das Problem sich mit dem neuen Treiber gibt.
Dummerweise hatte ich vergessen, dass ich Catalyst-Treiber nicht installieren kann solange ich beide Grafikkarten im System habe.
Eine muss raus, sonst Stürzt das System bei der Installation ab.

Gut, wenn man ein frisches Backup hat 

PS:
Ich habe eine HD7870 und eine HD5770 und habe auch brav alle Treiberreste entfernt.


----------



## picar81_4711 (21. Juni 2014)

mallkuss schrieb:


> Auch auf die Gefahr hin dass du mich schlägst, aber warum hast du keine ATI gekauft? Ich bin tatsächlich von meiner GTX680 auf ne R9 270X umgestiegen und seitdem sorgenfrei  zieht brav core17 WUs und macht keinen Stress
> bin gerade sogar dabei mir eine zweite zu holen
> Bei dir natürlich ne R9 290X oder so


 Ich werde zwar das Falten unter Linux trotzdem noch anfangen, mattinator war so nett und hat mir ein Linuximage geschickt.

Aber:

Die zweite gtx780 ti habe ich auch zurückgeschickt, war auch in meinem Server nicht lauffähig(vorher im 980x), also kein falten möglich und bei Benchs kamen jetzt auch Bildfehler.
Obs am Treiber liegt oder an der Hardware ist mir jetzt egal, ich habe alles probiert. sogar einen Biosflash habe ich gemacht(ein bios mit mehr OC-Funktionen bzw. für mich: underclock)
und jetzt:

Eine ATI

Diese hier:
XFX R9-290X-EDFD GRA PCX DD R9 290X NVIDIA Grafikkarte: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
Wurde von Nvidia sehr enttäuscht
2mal fehlerhaft. Kann nur noch besser werden....


----------



## TheSebi41 (21. Juni 2014)

> Wie wir alle wissen, wurde ATI am 26.10.2006 offiziell von AMD aufgekauft.


Es heißt AMD, nicht ATI!  

Hoffen wir mal es wird besser


----------



## mattinator (21. Juni 2014)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Ich werde zwar das Falten unter Linux trotzdem noch anfangen, mattinator war so nett und hat mir ein Linuximage geschickt.
> 
> Aber:
> 
> ...


 
Damit funktioniert mein Linux-Image aber nur eingeschränkt (CPU), ist der NVIDIA-Grafiktreiber konfiguriert. Kann man zwar für AMD ändern, damit ist aber atm kein GPU-Falten möglich.


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Juni 2014)

Nun, im Moment halte ich "Hardware-kauftechnisch" den Ball eher flach
Für StarCitizen werde ich mir dann sicherlich neue GraKa's leisten (GTX880 - oder so)

Wenn man aber aktuell schaut was man bei AMD (ATI ) fürs Geld bekommt (*falttechnisch*) dann ist das schon eine Hausnummer
Für mich bestes Beispiel die 270X


----------



## mallkuss (21. Juni 2014)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Nun, im Moment halte ich "Hardware-kauftechnisch" den Ball eher flach
> Für StarCitizen werde ich mir dann sicherlich neue GraKa's leisten (GTX880 - oder so)
> 
> Wenn man aber aktuell schaut was man bei AMD (ATI ) fürs Geld bekommt (*falttechnisch*) dann ist das schon eine Hausnummer
> Für mich bestes Beispiel die 270X


 
Allerdings, ja! Bin mit meinem Wechsel sehr zufrieden: hab für die GTX770 die aus der RMA statt einer GTX680 zurück gekommen ist (nochmal danke an hardwareversand.de, haben das souverän auch gegen Ende der zwei Jahre gemacht )  mehr bekommen als meine 270X gekostet hat, und die wirft quasi genauso viele Punkte (so ca. 80k PPD). Und unter Windows ein Traum: Win drauf, Treiber drauf, OC mit dem offiziellen Treiber, V7 drauf, fertig! Bekomme nur Core17 WUs und die kaut er brav durch... wollte  mir schon ne zweite Kiste mit einer 78070 GHz bauen aber hab festgestellt daß die doofen Jungs von Dell natürlich alles anders machen müssen und in einen Rechner von denen keine fette Graka nachgerüstet werden kann. Jetzt fehlt mir quasi der Unterbau...


----------



## wolf7 (21. Juni 2014)

yay Erfolgserlebnis, mein PC hat die letzten 7 Tage ohne mein Zutun wie es scheint problemlos durchgefaltet. (geplanter Neustart alle zwei Tage)


----------



## Amigafan (23. Juni 2014)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> . . .
> Eine ATI
> 
> Diese hier:
> ...


Glückwunsch - aber heftiger Preis  - schau mal hier: XFX Radeon R9 290X Double Dissipation Edition, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (R9-290X-EDFD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Das wären mal eben 90,-€ gespart . . .

Übrigens - das Falten unter Linux funktioniert mit AMD - aber noch nicht "offiziell":
1. Der Beta-Core_17 existiert, wird aber derzeit nicht "supported" und unter Ubuntu 12.04 hab ich ihn nicht zum Laufen bewegen können.
Er startet zwar ohne Fehler, bleibt aber bei 0% "hängen" und die GPU "springt" nicht an . . . 
Andere waren "erfolgreicher" und haben schon Beta-WU´s mit einer HD7970 unter Linux fehlerfrei gefaltet.
Vielleicht sollte ich das unter Ubuntu 13.04 austesten . . .
2. Das Falten unter Nutzung des OCore_OpenCL unter Ubuntu 12.04 und Cat. 14.4 bzw. 14.6 Beta (allerdings zu "Ungunsten" von AMD im Vergleich zu Windows).


----------



## TheSebi41 (23. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich habe da ein kleines Serverchen bekommen  Ich habe jetzt noch nicht viel darüber raus gefunden, aber er hat 2 Xeon mit 3,066 GHz  
Kann man da noch was damit anfangen?


----------



## Haxti (23. Juni 2014)

Schnelles Google-Profiling ergab:
https://www.serversupply.com/IBM/PROCESSORS/Intel%20Xeon/3.06GHz%20-%20533MHz%20FSB/02R1988.htm

Also anscheinend NetBurst. Dürfte nicht wirklich Energieeffizient sein


----------



## MESeidel (23. Juni 2014)

Ja war auch mein erster Gedanke.
Bin auf Arbeit nicht eingeloggt, deswegen erst jetzt.

533 FSB ist schon klar das es Pentium 4 ist.
Praktisch kann es nur einer der ersten beiden sein (mit oder ohne L3 cache)
Intel Xeon (NetBurst)

Die Nummer hatte ich auch gesucht, wie haxti aber nicht so lange ;o)
Scheint eine IBM eigene Referenz zu sein.
Taucht auf jeden Fall auch auf der Support-Seite von IBM auf.
IBM eServer xSeries 235 Servers feature fast 2.67, 2.8, 3.06 GHz Intel Xeon Processors for high

 HT haben die CPUs zwar aber trotzdem rund 90W TDP jeweils.
Das letzte mal mit CPU hab ich auf Core2Quad gefaltet, das waren nicht mal 3000 PPD.
Mit 2 HT Kernen und Netburst.
Kannst du höchstens im Winter die Heizung sparen^^


----------



## Abductee (23. Juni 2014)

Meine Stromgeizempfehlung ist ein 8-Kern Atom.
Faltet bei 30W Gesamtverbrauch fleißig seine 18k PPD.


----------



## Haxti (23. Juni 2014)

Hab hier noch ne 9800gx2 liegen, die ein hitzeproblem hat xD koenntest du quasi ergänzend einbauen, falls die waermeabgabe noch nicht reicht.


----------



## TheSebi41 (23. Juni 2014)

Energieeffizienz  ist mir klar 
Aber wie viel PPD kann man etwa erwarten?
Unter Volllast braucht der Server so 280 Watt.
Aber er ist geschenkt


----------



## Amigafan (23. Juni 2014)

Nachdem es ein faktischer Ein-Kerner ist (zwar mit HT, aber . . . ) kannst Du geschätzt max. etwa 5K PPD für das DP-System erwarten (mit NaCL, nicht mit "normalen WU´s). 

Mein Tipp.
Probiere es selber aus, dann bist Du auf "der sicheren Seite" - "verscherbeln" kannst Du ihn dann immer noch . . .


----------



## T0M@0 (24. Juni 2014)

Ganzen tag schon keine NaLC Wu bekommen


----------



## TheSebi41 (24. Juni 2014)

Same here


----------



## mallkuss (24. Juni 2014)

hier auch, dachte schon es hängt einfach wieder der Punkte-Zähler, aber meine Core17 Punkte sind da....
wobei mein PC hier zwar so tut als ob er eine WU für den NACL holt aber hängt bei der Bearbeitung bei 0,0% und macht keine CPU Last.. :|


----------



## TheSebi41 (25. Juni 2014)

So, habe den Server jetz getestet 

Win Server 2008 ist drauf und er braucht gerademal 40 Minuten für eine NaCl WU 

Für den Stromverbrauch von gerademal 280 Watt ist das doch ein Spitzenwert 

Aber die Festplatten gehen erstaunlich gut Übers Netzwerk kopiere ich mit 70 Mb/s 
Muss damals Sauteuer gewesen sein


----------



## Haxti (25. Juni 2014)

Mit Sicherheit. Dürften aber auch SCSI oder SAS Platten sein, die auf Performance ausgelegt sind. Im HDD Bereich hat sich bei der sequentiellen Geschwindigkeit ja leider nicht mehr so viel getan. Laufen die im RAID?


----------



## TheSebi41 (25. Juni 2014)

Ja sind 4 SCSI Platten zu je 2 Platten im RAID 1 
Aber die Fehlersuche ist echt leicht mit den vielen Diagnose-Leds 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Arme hat heute alleine draußen in der Kälte stehen müssen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxti (25. Juni 2014)

Ist schon nett, wenn die LEDs nicht nur der Beleuchtung dienen. 
Ich hoffe die HDDs sind nich direkt im Luftstrom? Unter 20°C tut ihnen afaik nicht so gut. Gabs von Google mal eine Studie


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Juni 2014)

TheSebi41 schrieb:


> Win Server 2008 ist drauf und er braucht gerademal 40 Minuten für eine NaCl WU



Also, Daumen mal Phi = 1,5 * 125 Punkte = 187.5 PPH *24 = 4500 PPD bei 280 Watt


----------



## benjasso (25. Juni 2014)

mallkuss schrieb:


> hier auch, dachte schon es hängt einfach wieder der Punkte-Zähler, aber meine Core17 Punkte sind da....
> wobei mein PC hier zwar so tut als ob er eine WU für den NACL holt aber hängt bei der Bearbeitung bei 0,0% und macht keine CPU Last.. :|


 Hatte ich auch gerade, nachdem ich allerdings die Seite komplett neu geladen habe, ging es dann und er faltet jetzt.

@TheSebi41
Mein Laptop zeigt gerade auch 40min pro WU, allerdings mit garantierten <100W


----------



## Amigafan (25. Juni 2014)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Also, Daumen mal Phi = 1,5 * 125 Punkte = 187.5 PPH *24 = 4500 PPD bei 280 Watt



Dann lag mein Schätzwert verdammt nah am tatsächlichen Ergebnis 


Zum Vergleich:
Mein R9 290X-"Faltsystem" genehmigt sich auch etwa 280W - bei minimal mehr PPD - ~200K. 
Das ist also "nur" um den Faktor 44,44 mal effektiver


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Juni 2014)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Zum Vergleich:
> Mein R9 290X-"Faltsystem" genehmigt sich auch etwa 280W - bei minimal mehr PPD - ~200K.
> Das ist also "nur" um den Faktor 44,44 mal effektiver


 
Du böser hoomer duuuuu 

Ich hatte es mir verkniffen so einen Vergleich zu posten
Aber nun, nachdem du die Milch eh schon vergossen hast....

GTX780 (ohne Ti) ~190KPPD bei knapp 270 Watt


----------



## Amigafan (25. Juni 2014)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Du böser hoomer duuuuu



  



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ich hatte es mir verkniffen so einen Vergleich zu posten
> Aber nun, nachdem du die Milch eh schon vergossen hast....
> 
> GTX780 (ohne Ti) ~190KPPD bei knapp 270 Watt



Sei ehrlich - Du warst nur zu feige


----------



## TheSebi41 (25. Juni 2014)

Ich weiß schon wie schlecht die Effizienz ist 
Mein alter Laptop der jetzt folded schafft fast das Doppelte bei 30 Watt

Vielleicht bekomme ich nächste Woche einen etwas besseren 

Und schon wieder die nächste Million geschafft


----------



## Uwe64LE (25. Juni 2014)

TheSebi41 schrieb:


> Und schon wieder die nächste Million geschafft


Wovon redest du?

Ach sorry .... Glückwunsch zur 5. Mille


----------



## picar81_4711 (25. Juni 2014)

So, meine R9-290X läuft, habe aber bluescreens, auch ohne Belastung der GPU. Ganz sporadisch. Was kann ich tun?


----------



## TheSebi41 (25. Juni 2014)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> So, meine R9-290X läuft, habe aber bluescreens, auch ohne Belastung der GPU. Ganz sporadisch. Was kann ich tun?



Hast nicht so Glück mit den Grafikkarten ? 

Das System schon neu aufgesetzt ?


----------



## picar81_4711 (25. Juni 2014)

Nöö, jetzt gehts. Im 980X läuft sie einwandfrei bis jetzt. Im SR2 wollte sie den Bluescreen küssen.....


----------



## wolf7 (25. Juni 2014)

sind sporadische BSODs nicht normal für ne AMD Karte? Meine R9 280x kann das auch. Hab manchmal das Gefühl, dass das ganz von der Wetterlage abhängt... Mein letzter BSOD war am 14.06. und der letzte explizite Grafikkartenfehler am 09.06. (davor traten allerdings Graka Fehler fast jeden zweiten Tag auf, hab aber nix großartig verändert) Übertaktet ist sie auch schon lange nicht mehr.


----------



## Amigafan (25. Juni 2014)

wolf7 schrieb:


> sind  sporadische BSODs nicht normal für ne AMD Karte? Meine R9 280x kann das  auch. Hab manchmal das Gefühl, dass das ganz von der Wetterlage  abhängt... Mein letzter BSOD war am 14.06. und der letzte explizite  Grafikkartenfehler am 09.06. (davor traten allerdings Graka Fehler fast  jeden zweiten Tag auf, hab aber nix großartig verändert) Übertaktet ist  sie auch schon lange nicht mehr.



Nö.
Wenn ich solche  Probleme hätte, hätte ich nicht seit mehr als 3 Jahren eine HD5870  laufen - und im selben System eine HD7870@1200MHz, die seit fast einem  Jahr übertaktet vor sich hinfaltet - selbstverständlich ohne Probleme.
Und das, obwohl diese Win7-Installation problemlos das Mobo (und die "Startfestplatte" - jetzt SSD) gewechselt hat - natürlich ohne Neuinstallation . . .

Und  den letzten Bluescreen auf der R9 290X hatte ich nur, weil das Mobo  (ASUS P5Q Pro) schon ziemlich "ausgelutscht" ist (GPU steckt im zweiten  PCIE 2.0-8-Slot, weil der erste mit 16 Lanes bereits den "Geist  aufgegeben" hat)  und als offenes System manchmal auf "zu rauhen Umgang" reagiert. 

Was aber mit Vorsicht (bei mir) "zu genießen ist" - der neue Cat 14.6 Beta:
Er  faltet sowohl auf HD5870 als auch auf HD7870 stabil (bis jetzt) - aber  zum Spielen taugt er noch nicht (produziert  z. B. bei WoT  Treiberresets, welche ein Spielen unmöglich macht - Cat 14.4 WHQL läuft  problemlos).

Wer also behauptet, Bluescreens seien "normal", der ist nicht "Herr im Hause"  (ich hab meine Systeme "im Griff" - nicht umgekehrt ) 


Edit:
Vielleicht liegt das auch daran, dass ich seit "Anbeginn" alle meine Systeme selbst baue (beginnend mit einem Amiga2000 im Jahr 1988) . . .


----------



## benjasso (25. Juni 2014)

Mein V7.4.4 GPU-Client hängt schon seit einigen Minuten mit einer Projekt 13001 WU bei 99,99% fest und wird nicht fertig. Was kann ich da tun?

Edit: Hat sich erledigt, er hat es inzwischen doch geschafft.


----------



## MESeidel (26. Juni 2014)

wolf7 schrieb:


> sind sporadische BSODs nicht normal für ne AMD Karte? Meine R9 280x kann das auch. Hab manchmal das Gefühl, dass das ganz von der Wetterlage abhängt... Mein letzter BSOD war am 14.06. und der letzte explizite Grafikkartenfehler am 09.06. (davor traten allerdings Graka Fehler fast jeden zweiten Tag auf, hab aber nix großartig verändert) Übertaktet ist sie auch schon lange nicht mehr.


Ja bei Radeon Chips sind sie sporadisch und bei Geforce sind sie rekonstruierbar und bis man die letzten 15 Treiber probiert um den 1 nutzbaren zu finden.
So viel zu einseitigen Erfahrungswerten ;o)

Redet ihr von 24/7 F@h only abstürzen oder beim normalen Nutzen des PC?
Bei hat es geholfen die Hardware-Beschleunigung im Flash Plugin (rechtsklick->Einstellungen) zu deaktiveren.
1080p Videos/Streams erzeugen dann zwar gut CPU Last aber wie gesagt dafür ist mein Rechner wieder problemfrei.


----------



## hbf878 (26. Juni 2014)

MESeidel schrieb:


> Bei hat es geholfen die Hardware-Beschleunigung im Flash Plugin (rechtsklick->Einstellungen) zu deaktiveren.
> 1080p Videos/Streams erzeugen dann zwar gut CPU Last aber wie gesagt dafür ist mein Rechner wieder problemfrei.


Hatte seit Catalyst 14.4 auch Probleme mit Flash (mit Catalyst 14.2 ging's komischerweise) und Abschalten der Hardwarebeschleunigung in Flash und im IE hat bei mir ebenfalls alle Probleme beseitigt. 


Nun aber zu einem anderen Thema:
ich habe eine kleine aber dafür in meinen Augen nützliche Batch geschrieben, die ich euch vorstellen / zur Verfügung stellen will. 

Ausgangslage: Ich falte GPU-only 24/7 auf einem Windows-Rechner, an dem parallel auch gearbeitet wird. Da ich das Gefühl habe, dass Windows mit längerer Laufzeit träge wird und insbesondere da der Rechner an sich schon eine lahme Gurke ist, hatte ich einfach einen automatischen Neustart alle zwei Tage eingerichtet. Über den Verlust der geleisteten Arbeit machte ich mir keine Sorgen - schließlich hatte ich ja den Checkpoint-Schieberegler in den Einstellungen auf 10 Minuten gesetzt. 
Doch neulich habe ich mal genauer nachgeforscht: Dateiänderungen und GPU-Lastverläufe legen nahe, dass bei mir (hauptsächlich Projekte 13000, 13001) etwa eine Stunde zwischen den Checkpoints liegt. Das bedeutet, bei einem Neustart zu einem zufälligen Zeitpunkt geht durchscnittlich eine halbe Stunde Faltarbeit verloren. Das ist zwar nicht extrem viel, aber es geht noch weniger 
Deshalb habe ich folgende Batch geschrieben, um festzustellen, wann der letzte Checkpoint erstellt wurde und das System *danach* neuzustarten. Die Batch fragt alle 24 Sekunden Datum / Zeit der letzten Änderung der Datei \work\*\*\checkpointState.xml ab, um zu erkennen, wann der letzte Checkpoint gesetzt wurde. 


Spoiler





```
@echo off
 
REM Erfassung des Pfades der Checkpoint-Datei
if exist pfad.txt (
for /f %%a in (pfad.txt) do set "pfad=%%a"
goto start
)
set pfad=%cd%
if not exist "%pfad%\work\client.*" (
echo ################## CHECKPOINT ##################
echo #   Checkpoint konnte nicht gefunden werden.   #
echo #   Starten Sie dieses Programm entweder im    #
echo #  Verzeichnis des FAHClient, oder legen Sie   #
echo # im Verzeichnis, aus dem das Programm gestar- #
echo # tet werden soll, eine Datei namens pfad.txt  #
echo #  mit dem Pfad des FAHClient als Inhalt an.   #
echo ################################################
echo.
echo --STRG-C druecken, um das Programm zu beenden.--
pause>NUL
)
 
:start
REM Erfassung der Zeit zum Startzeitpunkt
for /f "tokens=1 delims=." %%b in ("%date%") do set "datum11=%%b"
for /f "tokens=2 delims=." %%c in ("%date%") do set "datum12=%%c"
for /f %%l in ('time /t') do set "zeit1=%%l"
for /f "tokens=1 delims=:" %%d in ("%zeit1%") do set "zeit11=%%d"
for /f "tokens=2 delims=:" %%e in ("%zeit1%") do set "zeit12=%%e"
 
 
:schleife
REM Erfassung des Änderungsdatums der Checkpoint-Datei
for /f "delims=|"  %%k in ('dir %pfad%\work /s /t:w^|findstr /i /l "checkpointstate"') do set "dir=%%k"
for /f "tokens=1 delims=." %%f in ("%dir%") do set "datum21=%%f"
for /f "tokens=2 delims=." %%g in ("%dir%") do set "datum22=%%g"
for /f "tokens=4 delims=.: " %%h in ("%dir%") do set "zeit21=%%h"
for /f "tokens=5 delims=.: " %%j in ("%dir%") do set "zeit22=%%j"
for /f "tokens=2" %%m in ("%dir%") do set "zeit2=%%m"
 
REM Tageswechsel-Erfassung
if %datum21% EQU %datum11% (
set zeit222=%zeit2%
goto vergleich
) 
set /a zeit21=%zeit21%+24
set dp=:
set zeit222=%zeit21%%dp%%zeit22%
 
:vergleich
REM Überprüfung, ob Datei nach Programmstart geändert wurde
cls
if %zeit1% LEQ %zeit222% (
echo ################## CHECKPOINT ##################
echo #                                              #
echo #                                              #
echo #    Die Checkpoint-Datei wurde modifiziert    #
echo #                                              #
echo #                                              #
echo #                                              #
echo ################################################
echo %date%, %time%; Die Checkpoint-Datei wurde modifiziert. >>log.log
timeout /t 2 /nobreak>NUL
goto neustart
)
 
set /a count=1
set m1=----
set m2=----
:ausgabe
REM Ausgabe des Start- und Änderungsdatums
if %count% LEQ 12 (
cls
echo ################## CHECKPOINT ##################
echo #                                              #
echo #     Startdatum: %datum11%.%datum12%;  Startzeit: %zeit11%:%zeit12%     #
echo #                                              #
echo #     letzter Checkpoint am %datum21%.%datum22% um %zeit21%:%zeit22%     #
echo #                                              #
echo %m2%
set m2=%m2%%m1%
echo ################################################
set /a count=count+1
timeout /t 2 /nobreak>NUL
goto ausgabe
)
goto schleife
 
 
:neustart
set /a count=1
set m1=--
set m2=--
:ausgabe2
if %count% LEQ 24 (
cls
echo ################## CHECKPOINT ##################
echo #                                              #
echo #                                              #
echo #                   Neustart                   #
echo #              Abbruch mit STRG-C              #
echo #                                              #
echo %m2%
set m2=%m2%%m1%
echo ################################################
set /a count=count+1
timeout /t 2 /nobreak>NUL
goto ausgabe2
)
REM hier Aktion angeben, bspw shutdown
REM shutdown /r /t 5
 
 
:ende
 
 
REM hbf878 -- Team 70335 PCGH
REM Variablen:
REM %pfad% : FAHClient-Pfad
REM %datum11% : Startdatum Tag
REM %datum12% : Startdatum Monat
REM %zeit1% : Startzeit HH:MM
REM %zeit11% : Startzeit HH
REM %zeit12% : Startzeit MM
REM %dir% : Ausgabe dir \work /s /t:w | findstr /i /l "checkpointstate"
REM %datum21% : Tag letzte Änderung
REM %datum22% : Monat letzte Änderung
REM %zeit21% : HH letzte Änderung
REM %zeit22% : MM letzte Änderung
REM %zeit2% : HH:MM letzte Änderung
REM %zeit222% : ggf. modifizierte HH:MM letzte Änderung
REM m1, m2 : Bindestriche für Fortschrittsbalken
REM dp : Doppelpunkt
REM count : Zähler für Aktualisierung / Fortschrittsbalken
```



 

Hinweise:
-läuft womöglich nur auf Rechnern mit Datumsformat DD-MM-YYYY, da Windows je nach Landeseinstellungen verschiedene Werte für %date% ausgibt 
-läuft mit Client V 7.3.6 (neuere Versionen habe ich nicht ausprobiert)
-keine Ahnung, wie sich das Programm beim CPU-Falten oder beim Falten mit mehreren Slots verhält, wahrscheinlich wird nur der letzte Slot (bzw. die letzte Datei, die beim _dir_ in Zeile 39 gefunden wird) abgefragt
-läuft nur, wenn das Arbeitsverzeichnis des FAHClients (nicht das Programmverzeichnis in C:\Program Files) ein Pfad ohne Leerzeichen ist (siehe Zeile 39)
-zum "Installieren" einfach die batch ins FAHClient-Verzeichnis (bei mir ist das C:\ProgramData\FAHClient) kopieren und dort starten
-kann zu einem Checkpoint-Logger umfunktioniert werden, indem Zeile 71 und 72 geändert werden zu 

```
timeout /t 120 /nobreak>NUL
goto start
```
-um Ressourcen zu schonen (der _dir_-Befehl ist offenbar rechenintensiv) werden Änderungen an der Checkpoint-Datei nur alle 24 Sekunden abgefragt
-ab Zeile 128 kann eingetragen werden, was die Batch machen soll, wenn ein Checkpoint gesesetzt wurde (den Neustart-Befehl habe ich sicherheitshalber auskommentiert)
-wenn noch irgendwelche Programme geöffnet sind, die beim Schließen ein Dialogfenster öffnen (bspw MS Word), dann funktioniert das Herunterfahren nicht. Man könnte die Option _/f_ anfügen, aber das mag offenbar FAH nicht so gerne ("unhandled exception"-Fehlermeldung beim nächsten Start). 


Ich setze die Batch seit einiger Zeit erfolgreich ein, um mein System mittels Aufgabenplanung jeden zweiten Tag um 2 Uhr nachts nach Erstellung eines Checkpoints neustarten zu lassen. 

Die Variablen sind übrigens unten in der Batch "erklärt", falls euer Basteltrieb geweckt sein sollte 

LG


----------



## Bumblebee (30. Juni 2014)

Wenn ich sehe wie das Team *Team MacOS X* gerade Gas gibt wird mir etwas schwummerig 

Lasst nicht nach im Bemühen den 15. Platz zu halten (btw. - im Hintergrund spielt patriotische Musik dazu )


----------



## TheSebi41 (30. Juni 2014)

Nur mal so ne Frage: wären 2 Radeon HD 6870 noch profitabel, wenn ich sie günstig gebraucht bekomme


----------



## picar81_4711 (30. Juni 2014)

Ein Bild von meinem stabilem OC der XFX R9-290X mit knappem 400W Verbrauch Gesamtsystem:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mallkuss (30. Juni 2014)

sehr cool, bei mir ist gerade eine 7870 auf dem Weg zu mir, gibt also bald Verstärkung fürs Team und für mein Punktekonto


----------



## TheSebi41 (1. Juli 2014)

Ich würde 2 x Radeon HD 6870 um 120€ bekommen 
Ist das noch rentabel? 

Dann habe ich auch noch einen alten PC mit PCIe 1 und Athlon 64, kann ich da eine Karte einbauen und damit noch halbwegs GPU Folden


----------



## PCGHGS (1. Juli 2014)

TheSebi41 schrieb:


> Ich würde 2 x Radeon HD 6870 um 120€ bekommen
> Ist das noch rentabel?


 ~7k PPD pro VGA, eher nicht...
Folding@Home Stats und PPD vergleich


----------



## MESeidel (1. Juli 2014)

Dann schau lieber nach HD7xxx oder R2xx Modellen.
Meine HD7770 mit leichtem Werks-OC hat 30k PPD gemacht.
Für 120€ bekommt man sicher auch schon gebrauchte HD7870 mit doppelt so viel Shadern.
Stromverbrauch auf jeden Fall auch deutlich unter zwei HD6870ern.

Die 6xxx Serie hat noch die alte VLIW Architektur.
Ich kann mich noch an schlechte PPD und hohe CPU Lasten der früheren Generationen erinnern.
7xxx und r2xx sind außerdem in 28nm gefertigt.
Modelllisten gibt es bei Wikipedia:
AMD-Radeon-HD-7000-Serie
AMD-Radeon-R200-Serie


----------



## ProfBoom (1. Juli 2014)

Unsere Stats-Datenbank listet für die 6870 nur die alten Core16 WUs. Für Core 17 habe ich leider keine PPD gefunden.


----------



## Amigafan (2. Juli 2014)

Zur HD 6870:

Diese ist zwar eine Generation "jünger" als meine HD 5870, die HD 5870 ist aber die bessere "Faltkarte" - mit bis zu 18K PPD bei Core_17-WU´s und 930MHz GPU-Takt.
Ich schätze eine HD 6870 auf etwa 15K PPD maximal - beim Stromverbrauch von über 150W nicht gerade effektiv. 

Da ist der Vorschlag, eine (gebrauchte) HD 7870 zu kaufen, wesentlich besser.
Ich erreiche mit meiner Sapphire HD 7870 GE OC (GPU: 1050MHz) bei 1200MHz GPU-Takt bis zu 100K PPD (Lüfter manuell auf 55%, der "Rest" der GPU-Einstellungen ist: Standard).
Diese läuft seit nunmehr fast einem Jahr ohne Probleme falt-stabil, ohne etwa die TDP oder die GPU-Spannung zu erhöhen . . . 

Habe vielleicht ein gutes Exemplar erwischt, obwohl die ASIC-Qualität nur 76,2% anzeigt . . .


----------



## Haxti (2. Juli 2014)

Amigafan schrieb:


> [...] obwohl die ASIC-Qualität nur 76,2% anzeigt . . .



76,2% hat meine 7850 auch  In ca einem Monat ist die auch abzugeben. Als Faltkarte taugt sie aber vermutlich nicht so, oder?


----------



## mallkuss (2. Juli 2014)

kurzer Status und Fragen von mir:
hab jetzt den ganzen Abend meine Frau alleine im Wohnzimmer sitzen lassen um zu basteln, und dann auch noch erfolglos 

Infos:
Radeon 7870 von MSI ohne OC auf nem Ga-p35-ds4, Board ist mit 2 GB DDR2 und nem E5400 Dualcore bestückt.
Hardware ist alles gebraucht aber es gibt keinen Grund zur Annahme daß was kaputt ist bist jetzt.
es läuft Win7 64bit ohne updates und erstmal ohne aktivierung (mach ich erst wenn es funzt) und cathalyst 14.4.

Der V7 saugt sich eine core17 WU nach der nächsten und bricht die quasi noch im CPU-Vorbereitungs-Teil ab mit BAD WORK UNIT und "the forces are blown away" oder so, gaaanz komisch 
Er fängt lastet die Graka kurz mal ein paarmal aus, aber die bekannte Dauerlast wenn er faltet macht er garnicht...

Was mir aufgefallen ist: die Graka läuft nur mit PCIe x1 statt x16 im ersten PCIe Slot, hat das was zu bedeuten?!
Im zweiten Slot hängt sie immerhin mit x4 
RAM hab ich schonmal getauscht...

Hau mich jetzt ins Bett, morgen klingelt wieder der Wecker...
bin für Tips dankbar!

ciao,
mallkuss


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Juli 2014)

Hallo mallkuss

Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass mir so etwas ähnliches auch mal untergekommen ist

Ein neuer *Clean-Update* des Treibers hatte geholfen
Es ist wohl auch sinnvoll wenn du dich durch die Updates vom Win 7 "quälst"

Als (vorläufig) letztes - wenn gar nix hilft - wäre dann noch der Einsatz eines älteren Treibers


----------



## picar81_4711 (3. Juli 2014)

mallkuss schrieb:


> kurzer Status und Fragen von mir:
> hab jetzt den ganzen Abend meine Frau alleine im Wohnzimmer sitzen lassen um zu basteln, und dann auch noch erfolglos
> 
> ................
> ...


Das kenne ich! Meine Frau sitzt dann auch immer ganz alleine rum....

Habt ihr auch momentan fast keine 13000er Projekte? Und heute morgen habe ich eins bekommen, das endete dann so:


Spoiler



03:15:59:WU00:FS01:Cleaning up
03:21:30:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 50000 out of 5000000 steps (1%)
03:26:49:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 100000 out of 5000000 steps (2%)
03:32:22:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 150000 out of 5000000 steps (3%)
03:37:40:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 200000 out of 5000000 steps (4%)
03:42:59:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 250000 out of 5000000 steps (5%)
03:48:33:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 300000 out of 5000000 steps (6%)
03:53:52:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 350000 out of 5000000 steps (7%)
******************************* Date: 2014-07-03 *******************************
03:59:25:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 400000 out of 5000000 steps (8%)
04:04:43:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 450000 out of 5000000 steps (9%)
04:10:01:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 500000 out of 5000000 steps (10%)
04:15:35:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 550000 out of 5000000 steps (11%)
04:20:53:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 600000 out of 5000000 steps (12%)
04:40:06:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 650000 out of 5000000 steps (13%)
05:33:42:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 700000 out of 5000000 steps (14%)
06:27:11:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 750000 out of 5000000 steps (15%)
06:27:11:WU01:FS01:0x17:Bad State detected... attempting to resume from last good checkpoint
06:29:50:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 650000 out of 5000000 steps (13%)
06:35:09:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 700000 out of 5000000 steps (14%)
07:22:17:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 750000 out of 5000000 steps (15%)
07:22:18:WU01:FS01:0x17:Bad State detected... attempting to resume from last good checkpoint
07:24:57:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 650000 out of 5000000 steps (13%)
07:34:27:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 700000 out of 5000000 steps (14%)
08:28:02:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 750000 out of 5000000 steps (15%)
08:28:02:WU01:FS01:0x17:Bad State detected... attempting to resume from last good checkpoint
08:28:02:WU01:FS01:0x17:Max number of retries reached. Aborting.
08:28:02:WU01:FS01:0x17:ERROR:exception: Max Retries Reached
08:28:02:WU01:FS01:0x17:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
08:28:02:WU01:FS01:0x17:Saving result file log.txt
08:28:02:WU01:FS01:0x17:Folding@home Core Shutdown: BAD_WORK_UNIT
08:28:02:WARNING:WU01:FS01:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
08:28:02:WU01:FS01:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:13000 run:1722 clone:3 gen:47 core:0x17 unit:0x0000005f538b3db7531182a801d06711
08:28:02:WU01:FS01:Uploading 2.73KiB to 140.163.4.231
08:28:02:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 140.163.4.231:8080
08:28:02:WU01:FS01:Upload complete


Aber die 9101er laufen seit 2 Tagen problemlos bei mir. Und er hing immer wieder an derselben Stelle, also eine defekte WU, oder? Habt ihr ähnliche Erfahrungen?
Jetzt läuft wieder eine 9101er, hat er automatisch sich geholt und läuft einwandfrei.


----------



## TheSebi41 (3. Juli 2014)

Doch eigentlich die letzten Tage fast nur 13000er und 13001er Projekte, ohne Probleme


----------



## Amigafan (3. Juli 2014)

*@Haxti

*Das kommt auf den Versuch an - ich denke mehr als 40K PPD sind auf jeden Fall drin . . . 


*@picar81_4711*

Ich will Dich ja nicht enttäuschen, aber das sieht eher nach "zuviel des Guten" - sprich OC - aus.
Reduziere bitte mal den Takt, ich schätze, damit reduzierst Du auch solche Fehlermeldungen.
Außerdem - Du "verliesrt" mehr PPD durch "Wiederholungen" des Rechenabschnitts als Du durch OC gewinnst.

Als Beispiel:
Ich habe bis jetzt genau *eine*  "geschmissene" WU mit gleicher Fehlermeldung auf meiner HD 7870@1200MHz  - und diese WU war (auch) nicht defekt, da ein Anderer diese (korrekt)  beendet hatte.
Ansonsten taucht mal alle paar Wochen genau eine  Fehlermeldung dieses Typs auf - ohne Abbruch. Das ist schon eher  stabiles OC . . .


----------



## Haxti (3. Juli 2014)

Hatte den Client gestern aus langeweile mal angeworfen. Hab ne 3k Punkte WU bekommen, für die er bei der GPU 2.5 Tage veranschlagt hat. Die GPU war auf 93% ausgelastet und das ging ungewohnt langsam. Naja die vermuteten PPD wurden dann mit 2k angegeben. Das war mir doch zu ineffizient


----------



## wolf7 (3. Juli 2014)

hast aber hoffentlich auch paar Prozent abgewartet? weil bei den ersten 1-2% ist die PPD eh unrealistisch (hoch oder niedrig)


----------



## ProfBoom (3. Juli 2014)

Da stimmt etwas nicht. Welches Projekt hast du erwischt?

Bei Projekt 9101 (4000 Basis Punkte) kommt eine 7870 auf etwa 65K PPD.
Soviel langsamer kann eine 7850 nicht sein.


----------



## Haxti (3. Juli 2014)

Jo ich war gestern wohl nicht geduldig genug. Ich hab zwar ne Weile abgewartet, aber es hat sich halt echt wenig gerührt.
Momentan gehts doch deutlich besser. Zwar auch nur 96% Load auf der GPU aber immerhin pendelt er so bei 55k PPD bei einem 9408 Projekt (13k Basis Punkte) 
Die Karte bleibt dabei sogar relativ leise. Vielleicht Folde ich dann doch wieder ab und zu ein bisschen  Lächerhaft, wie wenig Punkte die PS3 damals gerissen hat...


----------



## picar81_4711 (4. Juli 2014)

Amigafan schrieb:


> .....................
> 
> *@picar81_4711*
> 
> ...


 Ok. Danke für Dein Mitgefühl. 
Nein, Du hast schon recht.....
Ich müsste mit der Spannung noch mehr raufgehen aber des wird mir dann zu heiß. Und wenn ich mit dem Takt um 25MHZ runtergehe(auf 1075MHZ), das hat noch nichts geholfen, war also zu wenig. Also läuft die Karte jetzt wieder mit Werksclock 1000MHZ GPU. Die 50mV für die Spannung habe ich aber gelassen, da dadurch verhindert wird, dass sich das Bild ab und zu(nach ca. 24h) beim Falten einfriert. Anscheinend war die Spannung recht knapp berechnet und nicht für einen Dauerbetrieb mit Dauerlast ausgelegt.
Denn ansonsten ist die Grafikkarte mit Werkseinstellungen stabil gewesen. Also Benchmarks liefen alle tadellos....
*Da zeigt es sich wieder: Das Falten ist ein sehr guter Stabilitätstest und sollte auch von den Herstellern verwendet werden!*


----------



## Amigafan (5. Juli 2014)

Probiere doch einfach mal den "Mittelweg": etwa 1050MHz sollten dann schon stabil laufen . . .

So nebenbei:
Den Herstellern ist die Faltstabilität nicht wichtig - der Großteil der GPU´s wird immer noch zum Spielen verkauft.


----------



## ProfBoom (5. Juli 2014)

Das sieht man ja auch daran, dass immer noch PC GAMES Hardware heißt und nicht PC FOLDING Hardware. 
Auch wenn es in grauer Vorzeit mal so etwas wie Interesse gegeben hat.


----------



## picar81_4711 (5. Juli 2014)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Probiere doch einfach mal den "Mittelweg": etwa 1050MHz sollten dann schon stabil laufen . . .
> 
> So nebenbei:
> Den Herstellern ist die Faltstabilität nicht wichtig - der Großteil der GPU´s wird immer noch zum Spielen verkauft.


 Hab jetzt 1040MHZ eingestellt. Also nochmal 10 MHZ weniger. Jetzt muss nur noch eine 13000er kommen, um den Takt zu testen. Die sind viel empfindlicher als die 9xxxer..


----------



## mallkuss (6. Juli 2014)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Hallo mallkuss
> 
> Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass mir so etwas ähnliches auch mal untergekommen ist
> 
> ...



Gute Nachrichten von meiner Seite:  der Vorbesitzer hat mir die Info gegeben dass er bei der Graka die Spannung leicht gesenkt hat und es beim Spielen damit super lief. Wie wir ja alle wissen muss das nix heißen wenn man damit faltet 
Hab die Spannung jetzt wieder auf normal und den Takt von 1000 auf 1100 angehoben und es sieht gut aus  Das müsste sich jetzt bald mal in Punkten auszahlen hier 

Die Sache mit dem PCIe x1 statt x16 hab ich aber nicht in den Griff bekommen, Bios update etc probiert. Hab den Eindruck das kostet nicht allzuviel Performance, gibts da Erfahrungswerte? Dachte immer x4 sollten es dann doch sein, oder? 

n8!
Markus (der jetzt dann seit Jahren wieder mal versuchen wird einen Satelliten-Überflug zu sehen )


----------



## wolf7 (6. Juli 2014)

mh ich bin um eine Erkenntnis weiter. Tatsächlich scheint nicht meien R9 280x ein Problem zu haben, sondern allgemein die "Hauptkarte". Hab eben meine 7870 zur primären Karte gemacht und nun siehe da, nun hat sich deren Slot aufgehangen. Kann ja fast nur noch nen Treiberproblem sein, da die zuvor mehrere Monate stabil durchgearbeitet hat und ich sonst nix geändert hab.


----------



## mattinator (6. Juli 2014)

wolf7 schrieb:


> Kann ja fast nur noch nen Treiberproblem sein, da die zuvor mehrere Monate stabil durchgearbeitet hat und ich sonst nix geändert hab.


 Flash Player Update ?


----------



## wolf7 (6. Juli 2014)

mmh welche version soll das denn betreffen? Weil die Diskusion gabs doch vor kurzem oder? und da hatte ich in dem zug die hardwarebeschleunigung im Flash Player deaktiviert.

edit: und die flash website sagt, ich hätte den aktuellsten player installiert und AMD Treiber hab ich die 14.4. Ich überleg gerade, ob ich net wieder auf die GPU vom Prozessor als main graka umsteigen sollte, aber iwas war da...


----------



## ProfBoom (6. Juli 2014)

Mit der iGPU kann man (fast) nicht zocken?


----------



## wolf7 (7. Juli 2014)

ich spiele eh nur ganz selten...


----------



## picar81_4711 (10. Juli 2014)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Hab jetzt 1040MHZ eingestellt. Also nochmal 10 MHZ weniger. Jetzt muss nur noch eine 13000er kommen, um den Takt zu testen. Die sind viel empfindlicher als die 9xxxer..


Bin dann doch noch auf 1000MHZ(Standardtakt der Karte) runtergegangen(Bildschirm eingefroren), da läuft sie jetzt seit 4 Tagen absolut stabil inkl. 13000er.
Habe jetzt überhaupt keine Probleme mehr, bin sehr zufrieden. Und dass ich die Spannung um 50mV anheben musste, das nehme ich in Kauf, da die Hersteller ja die Karte nicht zum Falten gemacht haben sondern zum Spielen.


----------



## Amigafan (11. Juli 2014)

Meine Windforce läuft auf 1040MHz - aber so übertaktet wird sie auch angeboten und läuft glücklicherweise stabil.
Allerdings - ich nehme auch den Takt etwas zurück, wenn es hier über 35° werden - auch, um die Lüfter nicht ans Limit zu treiben . . .


----------



## mattinator (11. Juli 2014)

Bei mir läuft auf der GTX 660 Ti (Client mit advanced) ein Projekt 7813, das scheint es lt. Pande gar nicht zu geben.


Spoiler





```
03:25:37:WU01:FS00:FahCore 0x17 started
03:25:37:WU01:FS00:0x17:*********************** Log Started 2014-07-11T03:25:37Z ***********************
03:25:37:WU01:FS00:0x17:Project: 7813 (Run 99, Clone 0, Gen 0)
03:25:37:WU01:FS00:0x17:Unit: 0x00000001ab40416253b5e7b5f4e99d4d
03:25:37:WU01:FS00:0x17:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
03:25:37:WU01:FS00:0x17:Machine: 0
03:25:37:WU01:FS00:0x17:Reading tar file system.xml
03:25:37:WU01:FS00:0x17:Reading tar file integrator.xml
03:25:37:WU01:FS00:0x17:Reading tar file state.xml
03:25:37:WU01:FS00:0x17:Reading tar file core.xml
03:25:37:WU01:FS00:0x17:Digital signatures verified
03:25:37:WU01:FS00:0x17:Folding@home GPU core17
03:25:37:WU01:FS00:0x17:Version 0.0.52
```



Base und Estimated Credit lt. Folding Client 1086. Mal sehen, wieviele Punkte dann wirklich angerechnet werden.

EDIT: Na da hat Stanford wieder mal "einen Bock geschossen", Projekt von 03:25 bis 06:01 mit 1085 Punkten, entspricht ca. 10015 PPD. Wenn ich beta konfiguriert hätte, wär's ja mal meine eigene Schuld, aber so schon ein bisschen komisch.



Spoiler





```
03:25:37:WU01:FS00:Starting
03:25:37:WU01:FS00:Running FahCore: \"C:\\Program Files (x86)\\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe\" C:/ProgramData/FAHClient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_17.fah/FahCore_17.exe -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 703 -lifeline 4688 -checkpoint 3 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia -forceasm
03:25:37:WU01:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 1172
03:25:37:WU01:FS00:Core PID:4960
03:25:37:WU01:FS00:FahCore 0x17 started
03:25:37:WU01:FS00:0x17:*********************** Log Started 2014-07-11T03:25:37Z ***********************
03:25:37:WU01:FS00:0x17:Project: 7813 (Run 99, Clone 0, Gen 0)
03:25:37:WU01:FS00:0x17:Unit: 0x00000001ab40416253b5e7b5f4e99d4d
03:25:37:WU01:FS00:0x17:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
03:25:37:WU01:FS00:0x17:Machine: 0
03:25:37:WU01:FS00:0x17:Reading tar file system.xml
03:25:37:WU01:FS00:0x17:Reading tar file integrator.xml
03:25:37:WU01:FS00:0x17:Reading tar file state.xml
03:25:37:WU01:FS00:0x17:Reading tar file core.xml
03:25:37:WU01:FS00:0x17:Digital signatures verified
03:25:37:WU01:FS00:0x17:Folding@home GPU core17
03:25:37:WU01:FS00:0x17:Version 0.0.52
...
03:26:15:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 0 out of 2000000 steps (0%)
03:26:15:WU01:FS00:0x17:Temperature control disabled. Requirements: single Nvidia GPU, tmax must be < 110 and twait >= 900
...
03:27:49:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 20000 out of 2000000 steps (1%)
...
06:01:09:WU01:FS00:Upload complete
06:01:09:WU01:FS00:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
06:01:09:WU01:FS00:Final credit estimate, 1085.00 points
06:01:09:WU01:FS00:Cleaning up
```


----------



## picar81_4711 (13. Juli 2014)

Meine letzte 8101er wurde mir/uns nicht angerechnet....... und laut Statistik auch viele andere WUs nicht.....


----------



## mattinator (13. Juli 2014)

Bei mir ist alles angekommen, aber scheinbar stark verzögert. Vllt. haben sie wieder mal (die üblichen Wocheend-)Probleme mit ihren Stats-Servern.


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Juli 2014)

Ja, da gibt es eindeutig ein "Stats-Server-Problem"
Ich beobachte es schon seit gestern Morgen (unsere Zeit)

Es schaut aber so aus (zumindest bei mir) als ob wirklich alles (mit grosser Verzögerung) gezählt wird


----------



## binär-11110110111 (13. Juli 2014)

Ist bei mir genauso. Bin zwar erst seit ein paar Tagen mit an Bord (folding@home), aber die Credits für meine WU's wurde auch noch nicht angerechnet. Besser spät als gar nicht ...


----------



## Bumblebee (14. Juli 2014)

.. also so langsam werde ich schon etwas nervös ..
Hoffentlich "überlaufen" ihnen die Speicher nicht


----------



## mallkuss (14. Juli 2014)

Ja ist inzwischen schon echt lang.... hoffe auch da geht nyx verloren....


----------



## binär-11110110111 (14. Juli 2014)

Bei mir auch immer noch nix. Die WU wurde gestern gegen 14.00 Uhr erfolgreich abgeschickt, dies war vor über 19 Stunden ! 

Ich bete einfach mal ...


----------



## Bumblebee (14. Juli 2014)

So langsam wird es "beinlich" 

Noch nicht mal auf der Main eine News


----------



## mallkuss (14. Juli 2014)

Erinnert mich irgendwie da dran:


mallkuss schrieb:


> @Serverprobleme bei Pande: ich frag mich - als Laie - echt: "How hard can it be?" frei nach Jeremy Clarkson
> Ich hatte mal ein paar Wochen einen fetten root-Server bei hetzner (12 Kerne, 24GB RAM, 2 TB PLatte im RAID) für wenig Geld, das sollten die doch hinbekommen oder?
> Würde mir ja gefallen da an der ServerHardware mitzuspielen


 
 Hoffe auch das unsere Punkte und die WUs nicht verloren gehen?


----------



## Amigafan (15. Juli 2014)

Mittlerweile sollten die WU´s berücksichtigt worden sein - es gab (endlich) ein Update . . .


----------



## TheSebi41 (15. Juli 2014)

Bei mir auch endlich, was war da wohl los [emoji54]


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Juli 2014)

... dafür (zumindest bei mir) keine neuen WU's für die CPU


----------



## binär-11110110111 (15. Juli 2014)

Auch bei mir wurden endlich die offenen Credits verbucht; zudem steigt der Teampunktestand nun wieder an.  

Update um 20.03 Uhr: Bei mir ist wieder alles in Butter, erhalte auch neue WUs.


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Juli 2014)

... und zur Abwechslung wieder mal ein *NULLER*


----------



## TheSebi41 (15. Juli 2014)

Ja, ich hab mich auch gewundert ob mein NaCl sich aufgehängt hat.
Währe gerade dabei zu testen was bei meinem neuen Board für ein PPD herauskommt


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Juli 2014)

Mir fällt übrigens grad wieder mal auf, dass die Berechnung vom Durchschnitt manchmal wohl etwas "phantasievoll" ist

Im aktuellen Fall; die Punkte meiner letzten Tage:

2,550,381, 2,487,162, 2,199,747, 2,390,700, 2,112,269 und 2,690,544 ergibt einen Durchschnitt von  *2,813,828 *


----------



## Uwe64LE (21. Juli 2014)

Na stimmt doch. Die Prognose für heute lautet eben: 5.265.993.
Halt dich ran


----------



## mattinator (21. Juli 2014)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> 2,550,381, 2,487,162, 2,199,747, 2,390,700, 2,112,269 und 2,690,544 ergibt einen Durchschnitt von  *2,813,828 *


 Hmm, bei uns in DE hat die Woche aber 7 Tage.


----------



## Muschkote (21. Juli 2014)

So siehts aus, da wird wohl noch ein *grosser* Teil von den 5,265,992 Punkten vor den 2,550,381 mit reinzählen.


----------



## tomas2 (21. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen, ich mache auch wieder mal ein bisschen mit.

Die 2 alten GTX 580 gehen ja ab wie die Raketen!

Lg Raknison


----------



## Haxti (21. Juli 2014)

Mein Server ist jetzt auch dabei. Macht anscheinend so 5k-6k PPD. Hab ihm mal client-type advanced und max-packet-size big mitgegeben, oder habt ihr da passendere Flags? Morgen kommt meine 290 Vapor-x  Aus Rücksicht auf die Stromkosten, wird sie wohl aber nur ab und zu mal eine WU durchballern.

Achja: Sobald der F@H Client an ist (auch ohne zu falten), kann ich meinen PC nicht mehr in den S3-State fahren. Das ist ziemlich nervig.


----------



## Haxti (26. Juli 2014)

Sie geht nicht 
Siehe auch hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/344658-mainboard-zu-r9-290-vapor-x-inkompatibel.html
Falls noch jemand von euch Tipps hat


----------



## picar81_4711 (26. Juli 2014)

Mein Servermainboard von Evga war auch zu der 290X nicht kompatibel.....


----------



## Haxti (26. Juli 2014)

Wie hat sich das geäußert? Was hast du stattdessen genommen?


----------



## picar81_4711 (26. Juli 2014)

Haxti schrieb:


> Wie hat sich das geäußert? Was hast du stattdessen genommen?


Die 290X läuft jetzt mit meinem 980X und einem älteren Board. 
Habe ja genügend PCs zu Hause zum testen....
Der Server ist mit der Karte ständig eingefroren(Bild) bzw. Bluescreen!


----------



## Timmy99 (30. Juli 2014)

Kurze Info: Der neue Nvidia Treiber 340.52 verursacht bei mir in Verbindung mit der MSI GTX 750 Ti Gaming + MSI Z87M Gaming + Win8.1 Bluescreens.
Musste zurück auf 337.88.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (30. Juli 2014)

Danke für die Info, Timmy99

Werde am WE mal versuchen was dabei rauskommt
Bin ansonsten ein "327.23-Jünger"; alles was danach kam war (bei mir) für Folding nur mässig geeignet


----------



## Uwe64LE (2. August 2014)

Mann, das ist ja deprimierend, in welchem Tempo mallkuss heran rauscht und mich gleich überholt.
Aber gut für die team Wertung ...


----------



## mallkuss (6. August 2014)

Sorry.... hab jetzt einen zweiten gpu falter im Einsatz der meinen Punkteausstoss quasi verdoppelt  bald hab ich die top 20 erreicht.


----------



## TheSebi41 (6. August 2014)

Wie schaut es denn mit dem folden auf den AMD APUs aus, bezüglich iGPU


----------



## T0M@0 (7. August 2014)

mallkuss schrieb:


> bald hab ich die top 20 erreicht.


 
Mich schmeißt du dann da raus


----------



## MESeidel (7. August 2014)

TheSebi41 schrieb:


> Wie schaut es denn mit dem folden auf den AMD APUs aus, bezüglich iGPU


ich kenne mich nicht aus mit AMD CPUs.
Aber wenn ich das richtig sehe sind die aktuellen Modelle die ersten mit Vec16 Architektur.
Die älteren nutzen noch VLIW, was nicht optimal ist für GPGPU Aufgaben.
bleiben also folgende:
AMD Fusion

Maximalausbau 512 Shader-Kerne mit 720MHz Turbo Takt.
 Etwas unter der R7 250E, vielleicht gleich einer klassischen R7 250.
AMD-Radeon-R200-Serie


----------



## Abductee (7. August 2014)

Mit sehr schnellen RAM ist ein A10-7850K auf Augenhöhe mit einer HD7730 (DDR3)
Bzw. einer R7 250 mit DDR3-Speicher.


----------



## Haxti (9. August 2014)

Ich denke nicht, dass arbeiten mit dem Computer dann noch Spass macht. Nachdem die igpu was die TDP angeht ja die erste Geige spielt, wird die CPU nur noch mit Basistakt fahren und das Speicherinterface ist warscheinlich auch ziemlich dicht.


----------



## Timmy99 (12. August 2014)

Kurzer Bericht zur GTX750Ti mit Maxwell GPU:

Die angebotenen WU's haben sich geändert. Nun bekomme ich 9201er die per FahCore_17 berechnet werden. Die PPD stiegen von 16.200 PPD (Projekt 8018, FahCore_15) auf 74.690 PPD an. Der Verbrauch stieg hingegen überhaupt nicht, und pendelt weiterhin bei ca. 50-55W (reiner Grafikkartenverbrauch).

Ob die korrekt durchgerechnet werden und ankommen steht noch aus, ich hoffe das beste 

Folding@Home Stats und PPD vergleich



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (12. August 2014)

Sieht gut aus - hoffentlich bleiben die Punkte so hoch


----------



## Rarek (14. August 2014)

läuft das alles auch unter win 7? Ich hätte da noch mal eben 3 kerne @4,1GHz zum falten... Die wollen nämlich nicht arbeiten und laufen immer nur im idle


----------



## Haxti (14. August 2014)

Rarek schrieb:


> läuft das alles auch unter win 7? Ich hätte da noch mal eben 3 kerne @4,1GHz zum falten... Die wollen nämlich nicht arbeiten und laufen immer nur im idle


 Logisch. Siehe Stickies, Folding at home Website oder Screenshots 2 Posts über dir


----------



## mattinator (14. August 2014)

Wenn nicht 24/7, vllt. auch mit dem NaCl: https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=25878.


----------



## Haxti (14. August 2014)

Die aktuellen AMD CPUs reissen leider keine Bäume aus :/

Hab einen neuen Server gemietet. Wenn er denn da ist, hab ich wohl zusätzlich noch ein paar Punkte am Start, bis der alte ausläuft  


Intel Core i5 2400
4x 3,1 Ghz - 64Bit, Intel VT
16 GB DDR3 RAM
2x 1000 GB SATA3 HDD SW-RAID0/1
Anbindung über 100Mbit-Port mit 100Mbit/s Bandbreite
Zum gleichen Preis. Da geht was


----------



## Rarek (15. August 2014)

ich fragte nämlich, weil in den ganzen, sehr ausfürlichen, Anleitungen drinne rein nur was von Windoof xp steht
(vll. mal aktualisieren, damit sich nicht noch mehr wundern)


----------



## Haxti (15. August 2014)

Frueher waren die Installationen deutlich zerstückelter und man hat idealerweise noch zusaetzliche tools benoetigt. Mittlerweile haben auch die Jungs von Stanford ein Nutzerfreunelihces Programm hinbekommen. 
Also entweder du installierst Chrome und faltest mit NaCl, was gut fuer zwischendurch ist, aber teilweise Ausfälle wg. Fehlenden WUs hat, oder du faltest ganz regulär mit dem normalen Client. 
Was sich nicht geändert hat ist, dass du deinen passkey eintragen solltest


----------



## Rarek (15. August 2014)

und woher kriege ich nen passkey?


----------



## Haxti (15. August 2014)

Rarek schrieb:


> und woher kriege ich nen passkey?


 
https://folding.stanford.edu/home/faq/faq-passkey/


----------



## Rarek (15. August 2014)

danke, key ist schon da fehlt nur noch der Client...

wie kann ich dem Client eig sagen, dass er nur 3 Kerne kriegt und nicht 4 oder 2?


----------



## Haxti (15. August 2014)

Jup. Im client kannst du die "slots" konfigurieren. Also CPU/GPU sowie Anzahl und weitere flags


----------



## Rarek (15. August 2014)

gibt es eig. ne möglichkeit dem Clienten zu sagen, dass er nur 3 von 6 Kernen belasten darf? Ich würde nämlich gerne nebenbei weiterarbeiten...


ps.: scheiß lappi, der lad nur die hälfte...


----------



## Haxti (15. August 2014)

Solange du den client nicht auf full stellst läuft folding mit niedriger prio. Da kannst du sogar alle Kerne nutzen ohne dabei performance zu verlieren.


----------



## Rarek (15. August 2014)

also kann ich Normal und die 6 Kerne wählen ohne das dass Spiel ruckelt (mal abgesehen von der mistigen Leitung wo ich dann bei einem Download von einer WU nen blöden Ping hab(3k leitung mit 350 kb/s down))


----------



## Haxti (15. August 2014)

Hab ich noch nicht getestet. Aber zumindest aufm meinem Server laufen alle anderen Dienste ohne Beeinträchtigung weiter.


----------



## TheSebi41 (15. August 2014)

Die Punkte sind jetzt schon einige Stunden nicht mehr aktuell 

und bei http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/ steht Server load too high! Wait a minute before reloading the page.


----------



## Bumblebee (15. August 2014)

Es werden immer noch NULLER abgerechnet - haben wir einfach wieder etwas Geduld


----------



## TheSebi41 (15. August 2014)

Ok jetzt geht´s wieder, da wird die Kurve dann steil nach oben gehen


----------



## mattinator (15. August 2014)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Es werden immer noch NULLER abgerechnet - haben wir einfach wieder etwas Geduld


 Schooon wieeeder. Hoffen wir das Beste.


----------



## TheSebi41 (15. August 2014)

beim NaCl stehen inzwischen wieder die aktuellen Punkte, aber auf folding.extremeoverclocking.com hat es die Punkte noch nicht übernommen  sehr komisch


----------



## Rarek (15. August 2014)

so ich falte dann auch mal mit
sind 4320 PPD eig. viel?


----------



## TheSebi41 (15. August 2014)

Naja kommt auf den Stromverbrauch an 
Gesamt gesehen nicht


----------



## Rarek (15. August 2014)

wieviel PPD habt ihr denn so?


----------



## Abductee (15. August 2014)

Folding@Home Stats und PPD vergleich


----------



## mattinator (15. August 2014)

Rarek schrieb:


> so ich falte dann auch mal mit
> sind 4320 PPD eig. viel?


 Mitmachen zählt. Die PPD skalieren mit der genutzten Hardware, wobei beim Folding momentan Intel-CPU und AMD-GPU etwas vorn dran sind (mal stark verallgemeinert ausgedrückt).


----------



## Rarek (15. August 2014)

also mittlerweile habe ich 22300 PPD steigend


----------



## Haxti (16. August 2014)

Erst nach der 1% Marke sind die Schätzungen was wert  Server 1 schafft um die 5k PPD und der 2. macht gerade seine erste WU und will wohl Richtung 18k PPD


----------



## Rarek (16. August 2014)

also jetzt, nach dem er heute Nacht fröhlich gefaltet hat, pendelt er sich bei 26k ein.
die CPU faltet fröhlich mit ihren 4 Kernen, aber die GTX ist bei anderweitiger benutzung ja nicht sehr effektiv (er kriegt nie ein Idle rein...)


----------



## Icebreaker159 (16. August 2014)

Wollte mal fragen was sich denn bei meiner Hardware am ehnste lohnt mit zu falten.
i5 2500k @ 4Ghz
GTX 770 @ 1250Mhz

Zur Zeit lass ich in Chrome denn NaCl laufen und neben bei die FahClient der Cpu und Gpu arbeitet verteilt. Nur find ich dass die Graka sehr lange braucht.
Hatte schon mit denn Cores im Cpuslor gespielt aber sind immer alle ausgelastet.

Mfg


----------



## TheSebi41 (16. August 2014)

Also NaCl und Cpu beim Fahclient bringt nicht viel, wenn dann eines von beiden  
Welches Projekt hast du denn ? Es muss erst einmal ein paar Prozent berechnet haben, bevor die zeit stimmt.


----------



## Icebreaker159 (16. August 2014)

Bei der Gpu habe ich 10469 und bei der Cpu 6098


----------



## mattinator (16. August 2014)

Icebreaker159 schrieb:


> Nur find ich dass die Graka sehr lange braucht.


 Wenn Du Glück (!) hast, bekommst Du auf der GTX 770 Projekte mit 0x17-Cores. Die brauchen wie bemerkt sehr lange, bringen aber die besten PPD. Die Projekte mit dem alten 0x15-Core laufen zwar z.T. nicht ganz so lange, die will aber nicht wirklich jemand haben.


----------



## Icebreaker159 (16. August 2014)

Ja ich habe eine mit 0x17


----------



## Haxti (16. August 2014)

Wenn du sowieso die GPU falten lässt, dann wuerde ich das CPU Folding auch über den Client laufen lassen und NaCl ausmachen. Damit hast du dann kontinuierlich Punkte, und die Gelegenheitsfalter bekommen über NaCl noch ein paar WUs


----------



## mattinator (16. August 2014)

Haxti schrieb:


> Wenn du sowieso die GPU falten lässt, dann wuerde ich das CPU Folding auch über den Client laufen lassen und NaCl ausmachen.


... und den CPU-Client mit einem Kern weniger falten lassen, diesen quasi für den GPU-Client reservieren.


----------



## Haxti (16. August 2014)

mit dem advanced flag hat der GPU Slot doch gar keinen ganzen CPU Kern mehr gebraucht, oder? Zumindest bei meiner AMD Karte hatte ich keine erhöhte CPU Nutzung bemerkt, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere.


----------



## mattinator (16. August 2014)

Die NVIDIA-Karten brauchen den beim 0x17-Core schon, zumindest ergibt sich eine merklich bessere PPD. Der Verlust des CPU-Clients wird durch den Vorteil des GPU-Clients aufgehoben.


----------



## mallkuss (16. August 2014)

Ich habe mal kurz probiert den NaCL nebenbei Laufen zu lassen beim Falten auf ATI und das hat die PPD stark gedrückt. Ich kann es also nicht empfehlen.... bzw schau mal ganz genau


----------



## Icebreaker159 (17. August 2014)

Ist das nicht ein bisschen wenig? Hatte schon deutlich mehr PPD...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxti (17. August 2014)

Ueber 2 Tage für eine WU erscheint mir zu viel. Hast du mit gpu-z o.ä. mal die auslastung der Karte sowie die Taktraten angeguckt? Manchmal sollen wohl aktuellere GPU Treiber die Folding Performance senken. Da hab ich aber keinen überblick.


----------



## Icebreaker159 (17. August 2014)

Taktraten stimmen und Auslastung ist auch immer bei 99%.
Treiber habe ich denn 340.52 drauf. Gibts hier einen besseren? Fast so wie ein Wundertreiber?


----------



## ProfBoom (17. August 2014)

Die meisten sagen, dass alle Treiber nach 327.23 die PPD senken.


----------



## Bumblebee (17. August 2014)

Icebreaker159 schrieb:


> Taktraten stimmen und Auslastung ist auch immer bei 99%.
> Treiber habe ich denn 340.52 drauf. Gibts hier einen besseren? Fast so wie ein Wundertreiber?



Ich falte mit allen 327.23


----------



## Icebreaker159 (17. August 2014)

Also mit dem 327.23 ist jetzt die PPD auf knapp 120k gestiegen. Es geht nun auch deutlich schneller als vorher.

Lohtn es sich mit alter Hardware zu falten? Ich hätte noch paar grakas rumfliegen und cpus und mb sind auch noch vorhanden


----------



## TheSebi41 (17. August 2014)

Kommt darauf an welche und ob dir der Verbrauch egal ist 
Ich habe einmal eine alte HD 5850 probiert und die brauchte für eine 13001 WU 2,5 Tage


----------



## Haxti (17. August 2014)

Ältere GPUs sind halt noch deutlich weniger auf GPGPU ausgerichtet und daher ineffizienter. Bei CPUs ist der Fortschritt auch spürbar. Wobei etwas ältere Intels immernoch funktionieren. Versuch macht klug


----------



## Rarek (18. August 2014)

d.h. sollte ich lieber nicht meine 7300gt falten lassen, oder?


----------



## Bumblebee (18. August 2014)

Rarek schrieb:


> d.h. sollte ich lieber nicht meine 7300gt falten lassen, oder?



Das war sicherlich ein Joke - trotzdem; NVIDIA 7xxx werden gar nicht erst unterstützt - ab 8xxx geht es los


----------



## Rarek (18. August 2014)

dann habe ich ja nur eine zum falten... das ist ja unglücklich 

mein 6kerner macht ja auch so schon seine 30k da brauch ich keine überaltete karte, die sogar noch auf agb baut


----------



## Haxti (18. August 2014)

Der fx6300 @4.1 drückt 30k? Da hab ich wohl was falsch gemacht


----------



## Rarek (18. August 2014)

naja... 29,5k auf allen 6 Kernen @4,1GHz, sagt das Controlcenter bei 98% fertigstellung der 9. WU

und dann kommen auch noch die 8k von der Graka dazu (wenn ich die mal falten lass)


----------



## Haxti (18. August 2014)

Hätte gedacht das ein i5 da mehr schafft, als ein AMD. Scheinbar nicht. Meine GPU hatte 55k ppd, kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die 650 so viel schlechter ist.


----------



## Rarek (18. August 2014)

ich habe bei der letzten wu nur 8k gekriegt...


----------



## Muschkote (18. August 2014)

Naja, wenn du am Tag 3,75 Stk. davon ablieferst kommst du auf deine 30k ppd.


----------



## Rarek (19. August 2014)

die 8k sind von der Graka nicht von der CPU. Die CPU macht aleine 29,5k ppd(mit 4,5 wu´s)... und für eine wu der Graka braucht meine Gpu 1,5 Tage, aber auch nur weil sie fast nie im Idle läuft...


----------



## Thosch (19. August 2014)

Hi@all.
Will mal wieder mit ´ner Sache hier um Hilfe/Tipps nachfragen. Bin ja z.Z. nur stiller Mitleser und -falter.
Baue mir gerade einen neuen GamingPC zusammen der auch zum Falten herhalten und vllt. den 32C-Opteron ablösen soll. Zu meiner 770 Poseidon soll sich eine 750Ti (haupsächlich) als PhysX-Karte gesellen. Nun ists ja so das wenn man die beiden ersten PCIe-Slots belegt bei meinem Board dann beide in die 8x-Anbindung fallen (bei meinem GiBy-Board jedenfalls so). Beide sind mit dem AMD 990X verbunden. Habe aber jetzt noch einen PCIe 4x-Slot der an die Southbridge angebunden ist. Um die volle Leistung/Anbindung bei der 770 zu behalten wollte ich eben die 750er in den 4x-Slot stecken.
Nun zu meiner 1. Frage: Gibt es Einbußen wenn die Ti mit der Anbindung faltet ? Weiß da wer bescheid ob das nur 4-fach limitiert ? Die Funktion, ob es überhaupt klappt sehe ich auch erst wenn das Teil läuft.
2. Frage: Ist so was ähnliches für GPUs geplant wie der NaCl für die CPUs ? Kann da wer Auskunft geben ? Manche WUs sind fürs gelegendl. Falten auf meiner 240er R7 (oder auch GT 630M im LT) einfach zu groß/lang. Ich weiß das es nicht DIE "reißerrischen Faltkarten" sind ... aber Kleinvieh könnte auch Mist machen ... und wenn die Kisten grad laufen können die für ihren "Saft" auch was machen.
Danke für hilfreiche Antworten.


----------



## Haxti (19. August 2014)

Ich meine mich erinnern zu können, dass die Anbindung bei Folding fast gar keinen Einfluss hatte, und sogar mit pcie 1x keine großen Unterschiede sichtbar waren. Zumindest bei 4x gehe ich davon aus, dass das mehr als Ausreichend ist.

Ich hab auf die schnelle nur einen Thread gefunden, wo bestätigt wird, dass eine gf8400 nicht langsamer wird durch pcie 1x.

Edit: die pcgh hatte mit der physix karte in einem "kleinen" slot glaube ich auch mal ein Test gemacht. Physx war - meine ich -auch nicht Bandbreitenhungrig. Ich suche mal...
Thema ist ein anderes aber das erste Diagramm sieht gut aus: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/76699-mit-ati-und-nvidia-zusammen-physx-nutzen-anleitung-neu-all-one-driver-amd-nv-incl.html

Nachdem auf der NaCl Site als nächste Ziele momentan nur mobile Geräte und so genannt werden und das Teil selbst noch in der Betaphase ist, würde ich nicht auf baldigen GPU support hoffen. Aber genaueres Wissen hab ich auch nicht.


----------



## Bumblebee (19. August 2014)

Kurz und knapp

 Nein, PCIe x4 limitiert nicht/kaum


----------



## hbf878 (19. August 2014)

Bestätigung, meine HD7770 in PCIE 1.1 x16 (gleich PCIE 2.x x8 gleich PCIE 3.0 x4) wird nicht limitiert


----------



## Rarek (19. August 2014)

wo bekome ich eig. die F@H Signatur her?


----------



## Haxti (19. August 2014)

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/?nav=IMAGES


----------



## Thosch (19. August 2014)

Danke für die Ausküfte !    Bin ich ja beruhigt. Das Basteln geht weiter ...


----------



## binär-11110110111 (19. August 2014)

Gibbet eigentlich schon einen Thread, wie sich ein AMD Athlon 5350, CPU (AM1) beim falten verhält ?

Ich frage aus reiner Neugierde ... und 25 Watt sind ein stromkostenfreundliches Argument !


----------



## Thosch (20. August 2014)

Aber die 2,0x GHz sind eher Argumente dagegen ...


----------



## picar81_4711 (20. August 2014)

Habe mir jetzt wieder eine GTX 680 bei Ebay gekauft. Die R9-290X habe ich bei Ebay versteigert. Die R9 ist zwar beim Falten der Hit, beim Spielen bzw. Desktopbetrieb eher nicht. Sobald man nebenbei etwas macht, während die Karte faltet, friert das Bild ein.(Sie war absolut faltstabil) Schade. Und 3D-Vision ging mir auch ab.....


----------



## wolf7 (24. August 2014)

mh muss mal sehen, wie lange ich noch wirklich falte. Die Belastung der GPUs scheint einfach zu hoch zu sein. Weil nach meiner Notebook Grafikkarte (ist scho ne weile her) muckt nun auch meine 7870 rum. Wollte nur mal kurz Wolfenstein - New Order spielen und bereits beim Laden des Spiels gab es extreme Grafikkfehler, wodurch der ganze Monitor geflackert hat und man praktisch nix mehr erkennen konnte. Das ganze setzte sich danach auch afu dem Desktop fort bis zum Neustart. Die Karte scheint nur noch zum falten zu taugen. Zum Glück arbeitet meine R9 280x noch ordentlich und auch das Spiel läuft mit der noch problemlos.


----------



## Haxti (24. August 2014)

Klingt IMO nach defektem vram. Vermutlich fällts beim folden nicht auf, da nur ein sehe kleiner teil belegt wird. :/


----------



## wolf7 (24. August 2014)

mh in dem fall denke ich nicht, dass es der VRAM war. Bei meiner letzten defekten (notebook-) Grafikkarte war es der VRAM und da waren die Fehler anders. Da waren es fläschenmäßig konstante Grafikfehler, net son wildes geflacker... Bestenfalls war es nur ein Treiber Problem, will es aber ehrlich gesagt nicht noch mal testen. Ist ja nur so, die 7870 könnte ich gerade noch so verschmerzen, wenn die defekt ist, aber bei meiner R9 280x wäre das was anderes. Die war aber auch geringfügig teurer.


----------



## Haxti (24. August 2014)

Nachvollziehbar. Bei meiner 1950 war damals beides vertreten. Vermutlich, weil die Daten für die Dreiecken durcheinander waren und die Texturen quer durchs Bild gesprungen sind. Zumindest waren die texturen auch durch die Bank an falschen Positionen usw.


----------



## Thosch (26. August 2014)

Wildes Geflacker ?? Schau mal spasseshalber nach ob alle Kabel / Stecker noch richtig dran und i.O. sind ...  ...


----------



## Haxti (26. August 2014)

Hab ich gemacht, glaub mir.  war am anfang nur selten und wurde ueber ein jahr immer schlimmer. Am ende war halt dieses geflacker, weil die ganze zeit viel zu große dreiecke durch den bildschirm geflitzt sind. Und texturen von gesichtern am boden und so gruselige sachen. Mein freund meinte, als er die karte mal ausgeliehen hatte, das immbios lauter falsche symbole waren.

Naja sie war lange zeit recht ordentlich uebertaktet, und auch gebraucht gekauft. Das Geld war sie wert


----------



## wolf7 (26. August 2014)

Thosch schrieb:


> Wildes Geflacker ?? Schau mal spasseshalber nach ob alle Kabel / Stecker noch richtig dran und i.O. sind ...  ...


 
.. vor dem neustart lockern sie sich und danach sind sie wieder fest oder wie?

Nur für dich hab ich mal paar Screen Shots gemacht (auf denen das bei weitem net so toll rüber kommt, wie in echt. Dazu fehlt einfach das Diskoflackern). Immerhin es ist simpel reproduzierbar und sogar bei dem "Herunterfahren" Bildschirm ist es deutlich sichtbar.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheSebi41 (26. August 2014)

Ist bei mir auch immer wieder mal ohne Grund, sehr schöne sich abwechselnde Muster 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wolf7 (26. August 2014)

das schaut ja fast aus, wie nen Bildschirm test screen...  obwohl wenn man merkwürdige falsche Farben auf dem Bildschirm hat, deutet das immer auf defekten GPU Ram hin. Gerade wenn die Bildfehler resistent sind.

So sah meine defekte Notebook Grafikkarte aus (da war es wohl wirklich der Speicher der Graka)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (26. August 2014)

oh haua-haua - *DAS* sind Bilder

 Wie würde Bones dazu sagen : "it's dead - Jim"


----------



## Rarek (27. August 2014)

also nen roten startscreen würde ich mir sogar gefallen lassen...


----------



## Haxti (27. August 2014)

Ich hab noch ein altes Video gefunden, wo nur noch wenige Texturen am richtigen Ort sind  Xfire - Videos: Rappelz Graphic Fail
Dazu hat mich dieser ladebildschirm doch etwas überrascht Xfire - Screenshots byHaxti [Bloor]


----------



## Thosch (29. August 2014)

Kabelbruch im Kabel ?  Gabs da auch nich mal die Sache das man die in´ Backofen schmeißen und kurz warm machen sollte ?? Sozusagen wieder def. Lötstellen und/oder Leiterbahnen (?) zusammen "backen" konnte ?    Gibt ja ja auch Defekte die beim Warmwerden entweder auftreten oder weg gehen ...  ...


----------



## wolf7 (29. August 2014)

ehm ich wüsste nicht, was backen bei nem Kabel bringen sollte (mal davon abgesehen, dass zumindest bei mir das Kabel sicher nicht dran schuld ist) Backen bringt nur was bei kalten Lötstellen (zb. auf Grafikkarten). Es sei denn am Stecker ist was gelötet. Um Kupfer Leitungen wieder zu verbinden, bräuchtest du Temperaturen, bei denen wohl die isolierung drum herum eher die Beine hochzieht .


----------



## Thosch (30. August 2014)

Stimmt ... backen war mit den Karten.     Da ist ein Gedankensprung bei meinem Post drinnen ...


----------



## wolf7 (30. August 2014)

naja noch faltet die Karte ja wenigstens


----------



## mallkuss (31. August 2014)

BTW: meine neue CPU (Xeon X5650) schafft bei 4 Ghz durchaus 48t PPD mit dem NaCL. Die Dinger gibts inzwischen übrigens für nen Appel und ein Ei


----------



## wolf7 (3. September 2014)

mh hatte schon mal jemand das Problem, dass eine Karte ohne angeschlossenem Monitor den Faltdienst verweigert? Konnte das wiederholt bei meiner 7870 beobachten. So lange ich mit der kein Bild ausgebe, verweigert die mir nach nem Neustart den Faltdienst und fängt einfach net an zu falten. Ist fast wie als wäre sie so lange deaktiviert. Denn sobald ich den Desktop entsprechend erweitere und somit ihr ein Monitor zuweise fängt sie mit dem falten sofort an.


----------



## Haxti (3. September 2014)

Ich weiss, dass es das Problem ganz zu Beginn von fah gab. Da haben sich die Leute dann dummy-vga stecker gelötet, um der GPU einen monitor vorzugaukeln.


----------



## ProfBoom (3. September 2014)

Ja, so etwas ähnliches habe ich auch erlebt.
Da es mit Core17 nicht mehr möglich ist zu falten und gleichzeitig zu spielen, habe ich meine gute alte 5770 wieder ins System gesteckt und damit die Monitore versorgt.
Bei mir war es dann so, dass die Karte zwar anfing zu falten, aber nicht aus dem 2D Modus aufwachte.
Ich habe das Problem umgangen indem ich einen Monitor an die Karte gesteckt habe.

Allerdings habe ich noch ein weiteres Problem: 
Der Catalyst-Treiber stürzte bei der installation ab wenn sich zwei Karten im Gehäuse befinden.
Mit einer Karte (und die zweite danach dazudrücken) ging es dann.

Ich habe mich schon gefragt, ob es daran liegt, dass die eine eine HD5000 und die andere eine HD7000 mit CGN-Architektur ist.
Welche Karte hast du noch drin?


----------



## wolf7 (4. September 2014)

ne R9 280x und die 7870. Ist also die gleiche Architektur. Hatte bei der Treiberinstallation sonst auch keine Probleme. Und nen Monitor hängt ja immer dran, nur hab ich normalweise die Bildausgabe der zweiten Karte deaktiviert (hängen beide am gleichen Monitor dran und wenn ich den Desktop erweitere, kommt es immer mal wieder vor, dass fenster auf dem falschen aufgehen und ich am Monitor umschalten muss)


----------



## mattinator (4. September 2014)

Mal was anderes, für alle HFM.NET-Fans: https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic....e6767c0e22b6a9a03b12e1f5d86e&p=268462#p268462 läuft jetzt mit den 7.4.x-er Clients, zumindest bei mir mit dem 7.4.4-er.


----------



## picar81_4711 (6. September 2014)

Meine GTX 680, die jetzt seit ein paar Tagen mitfaltet, läuft auf +70MHZ OC absolut stabil bei Standart-Vcore. Mit Boost kommt die dann auf 1150MHZ beim falten. Kommen 95K PPD raus. Bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## mallkuss (8. September 2014)

Juchu am letzten Urlaubstag noch in die top 20 geschafft


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. September 2014)

Bin zurück aus dem Urlaub. 

 Leider musste ich gerade ein Malheur feststellen > Mein Faltserver hat die ganzen 7 Tage die ich weg war nur rumlided  und schuld daran bin ich selber!   
 Letzten Montag kurz vor dem Abreisen hatte ich es seit langem mal wieder geschafft das die Sicherung rausgeflogen ist (Schalter an Fussleiste mit Schuhen ausgeschalten  und dabei nicht richtig gedrückt) > den Server hatte ich noch neugestartet, aber ans Modem hatte ich nicht mehr gedacht. 

 Mach jetzt noch kurz das Linux-Update auf die neue Version und dann faltet der Server wieder.


----------



## Rarek (15. September 2014)

habt ihr eure stats eig als bild eingefügt, sodass man selbst es aktualisieren muss oder habt ihr ne möglichkeit bilderlinks in die signatur einzufügen?

meine stats sind z.B. von vor 2 tagen und nicht mehr aktuell


----------



## mattinator (15. September 2014)

Rarek schrieb:


> habt ihr eure stats eig als bild eingefügt, ... meine stats sind z.B. von vor 2 tagen und nicht mehr aktuell


Guckst Du hier: Sig Images - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats.


----------



## Rarek (15. September 2014)

und da sagt vBulletin "ungültige Datei"

edit.: so hat gefunzt


----------



## Icebreaker87 (15. September 2014)

Sehe ich das richtig dass cpufalten besser skaliert mir mehrern Kernen als mit hohem Takt und weniger Kernen?
Andere frage welches ist der beste Treiber für Amd karten zum falten?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. September 2014)

Icebreaker87 schrieb:


> Sehe ich das richtig dass cpufalten besser skaliert mir mehrern Kernen als mit hohem Takt und weniger Kernen?
> Andere frage welches ist der beste Treiber für Amd karten zum falten?


Wenn der Taktunterschied nicht zu groß ist, sind mehr Kerne besser.
Es gibt dazu ein gutes Beispiel im Serverwahn:
Auf der 1. Seite hast du eine Auflistung der BigWU-Server:
Bumblebee's SR2 hatte die P8101 innerhalb der Deadline geschafft, mein damaliger Dell Server nicht obwohl dieser 4 echte Kerne mehr hatte und nur ~130MHz weniger Takt.
Folglich skaliert SMP besser mit mehr Takt > ob bei aktuellen Projekten anders aussieht weiss ich nicht.

Was AMD-Karten anbelangt können andere hier dir besser Auskunft geben.


----------



## ProfBoom (16. September 2014)

Für AMD gab es einen Leistungsschub mit 14.1.
Neuer müsste auch gehen, ich habe nichts negatives darüber gehört.


----------



## picar81_4711 (19. September 2014)

War 5 Tage in Südtirol im Urlaub, mein 2687W lief einwandfrei durch....konnte ihn mittels HFM übers Internet gut überwachen Meine anderen Server schmeisse ich auch wieder an......


----------



## Haxti (19. September 2014)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> War 5 Tage in Südtirol im Urlaub, mein 2687W lief einwandfrei durch....konnte ihn mittels HFM übers Internet gut überwachen Meine anderen Server schmeisse ich auch wieder an......



Hab das über den normalen Folding client am Laptop und OpenVPN gelöst


----------



## Schmicki (19. September 2014)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> War 5 Tage in Südtirol im Urlaub, mein 2687W lief einwandfrei durch....konnte ihn mittels HFM übers Internet gut überwachen Meine anderen Server schmeisse ich auch wieder an......



Servus aus Österreich! Ich bin noch im Urlaub und habe meinem PC mal eine Pause gegönnt. Aber nächste Woche wird wieder angeschmissen.

Habe auch mein F@H-Shirt angezogen um etwas Werbung fürs Falten zu machen. Aber ich glaube die Schafe, dich ich getroffen habe, haben sich nicht so wirklich dafür interessiert. 

Wer errät denn, wo ich heute gewesen bin?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abductee (19. September 2014)

Da brauchen wir schon mehr Infos.
Welches Bier ist heimisch?


----------



## Schmicki (19. September 2014)

Abductee schrieb:


> Da brauchen wir schon mehr Infos. Welches Bier ist heimisch?


   Bier... die Starkenberger Brauerei ist nicht so weit entfernt.  Ich geb noch n Tipp: Man muss ziemlich weit das Ötztal hochfahren, aber die Timmelsjochstraße links liegen lassen. Noch n Tipp: Obergurgl und dann den Berg hoch. Oben gibt es eine Alm (auf 2670 m) von dort hat man einen tollen Rundblick auf 21 Dreitausender.


----------



## Icebreaker87 (22. September 2014)

Hätte da mal eine Frage. Weiss jemand ob das Cpufalten unter Linux mehr Punkte bringt? Der Gedanke kam mir da Linux ja weniger Ressoursen braucht als Windows
Oder wie habt ihr eure Falt-OS auf minimalistik getrimmt?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. September 2014)

Icebreaker87 schrieb:


> Hätte da mal eine Frage. Weiss jemand ob das Cpufalten unter Linux mehr Punkte bringt? Der Gedanke kam mir da Linux ja weniger Ressoursen braucht als Windows
> Oder wie habt ihr eure Falt-OS auf minimalistik getrimmt?


Früher brachte das Falten unter Linux ~10% mehr Punkte.
Wie es heutzutage genau aussieht weiss ich nicht, da ich mit meinen Systemen immer nur unter einem OS falte und kein Gegenvergleich gemacht habe.


----------



## picar81_4711 (22. September 2014)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Früher brachte das Falten unter Linux ~10% mehr Punkte.
> Wie es heutzutage genau aussieht weiss ich nicht, da ich mit meinen Systemen immer nur unter einem OS falte und kein Gegenvergleich gemacht habe.


Ja, bei BIGs waren es etwa 10% mehr PPD. Aber da es BIGs unter Windows nicht mehr gibt, gibt es auch keinen Vergleich mehr..... Aber bei SMPs merkt man den Unterschied kaum.....


----------



## hbf878 (22. September 2014)

Gibt's beim V7-Client unter Windows eine Kommandozeilenoption, die bewirkt, dass nur eine WU heruntergeladen und berechnet wird und nach Fertigstellung keine neue WU heruntergeladen wird? Ich hatte was von "oneunit" gelesen, aber das war ja offenbar nur für ältere Versionen des Clients


----------



## picar81_4711 (23. September 2014)

hbf878 schrieb:


> Gibt's beim V7-Client unter Windows eine Kommandozeilenoption, die bewirkt, dass nur eine WU heruntergeladen und berechnet wird und nach Fertigstellung keine neue WU heruntergeladen wird? Ich hatte was von "oneunit" gelesen, aber das war ja offenbar nur für ältere Versionen des Clients


Ich kenne unter Windows und V7 nur den Finish-Button.....


----------



## Icebreaker87 (23. September 2014)

Ja dem stimme ich zu. Eine andere Einstellung habe ich bis jetzt nicht gesehen


----------



## mattinator (23. September 2014)

hbf878 schrieb:


> Ich hatte was von "oneunit" gelesen, aber das war ja offenbar nur für ältere Versionen des Clients


Sollte mit --max-units=1 funktionieren (s.a. https://fah-web.stanford.edu/projects/FAHClient/wiki/ClientDifferencesV6ToV7). Hatte ich mal so in der config.xml getestet:

  <slot id='1' type='CPU'>
    ...
    <max-units v='1'/>
    ...
  </slot>


Übrigens scheinen mal wieder die Stats-Server zu streiken, oder bei EOC läuft was schief.


----------



## picar81_4711 (24. September 2014)

mattinator schrieb:


> ........
> 
> Übrigens scheinen mal wieder die Stats-Server zu streiken, oder bei EOC läuft was schief.


Und jetzt gibt es keine BIGs mehr?.....


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. September 2014)

Hier auch das Gleiche, mein Server faltet schon die 6. "No-BigWU".


----------



## Haxti (24. September 2014)

Sollte nicht die notwendige threadzahl auf 24 oder so erhöht werden?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. September 2014)

Haxti schrieb:


> Sollte nicht die notwendige threadzahl auf 24 oder so erhöht werden?


Daran kann es nicht liegen:
 Unsere beiden Faltserver haben je 32 Threads > picar81_4711 2X E5-2687W und ich 2X E5-2687W ES


----------



## picar81_4711 (25. September 2014)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Daran kann es nicht liegen:
> Unsere beiden Faltserver haben je 32 Threads > picar81_4711 2X E5-2687W und ich 2X E5-2687W ES


 Meine Worte..... Du warst schneller


----------



## ProfBoom (25. September 2014)

Ihr seid nicht allein. Schaut doch gelegentlich mal hier vorbei, vielleicht gibt es da Neuigkeiten:
https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=55&t=26770


----------



## mattinator (25. September 2014)

Ich habe mit der GTX 660 Ti mal wieder ein Projekt mit 0x15-Core bekommen, ca. 20K anstelle 80K PPD und zusätzlich einige Watt höherer Verbrauch (Pfui deibel ). Dachte eigentlich, die sind mal alle.


----------



## Rarek (25. September 2014)

gibts nicht sogar schon 0x18 ?


----------



## mattinator (25. September 2014)

Geben schon, gesehen habe ich noch keinen. Allerdings hätten Sie mit dem 0x11 den 0x15 auch gleich mit aus dem Rennen nehmen können: https://folding.stanford.edu/home/fahcore_11-has-reached-end-of-life/.


----------



## sc59 (25. September 2014)

UPDATE: PPD Werte im #15 Post

*Wie falten die neuen N_Vidia's ...  *


----------



## Icebreaker87 (26. September 2014)

Ist es möglich das zwischen denn einzelnen Projekten extreme PPD unterschiede sind? Hatte mit 0x17 ca 75k PPD und jetzt mit 0x16 grad mal 5000...


----------



## Bumblebee (26. September 2014)

Icebreaker87 schrieb:


> Ist es möglich das zwischen denn einzelnen Projekten extreme PPD unterschiede sind? Hatte mit 0x17 ca 75k PPD und jetzt mit 0x16 grad mal 5000...



Das ist (leider) tatsächlich möglich - allerdings scheinen mir "deine Schwankungen" schon etwas extrem zu sein


----------



## Icebreaker87 (26. September 2014)

Ich weiss auch nicht an was es liegt aber so lohnt es sich ja fast nicht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uwe64LE (26. September 2014)

Das Thema hatten wir doch schon mal und dann folgte ein Streit darüber, ob man solche Projekte faltet oder löscht.


----------



## ProfBoom (26. September 2014)

Interessant. Ich habe eine Stunde bevor du die WU bekommen hast abgegeben, aber seit dem keine neue bekommen.
"Failed to get assignment from 'assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80': Empty work server assignment"


----------



## Rarek (26. September 2014)

die meldung kriege ich auch grad...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. September 2014)

ProfBoom schrieb:


> Ihr seid nicht allein. Schaut doch gelegentlich mal hier vorbei, vielleicht gibt es da Neuigkeiten:
> https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=55&t=26770


Laut der grottenschlechten Googel-Übersetzung sollen die BigWU-SMP per Ende Januar 2015 Enden > wieso jetzt momentan keine verteilt werden, hab ich nicht rausbekommen.


----------



## Icebreaker87 (26. September 2014)

Also ich falte die schon zu Ende. Wenn ich die Abbreche bekommt sie ein anderer aber irrgendwer muss die ja machen.

Ich finde nur denn PPD Unterschied extrem. Dass ist das was ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen kann...


----------



## mattinator (26. September 2014)

Bei den GPU-Projekten bekommen nur die mit Core 0x17 (oder höher ?) Bonus-Punkte, daher der Unterschied. Stanford hat sich trotz vehementer Kritik auch im Folding-Forum noch nicht hinreißen lassen, das zu korrigieren.


----------



## Icebreaker87 (26. September 2014)

Wenn ich mal so in blaue hinaus raten würde und sie keine Bigwus mehr anbieten oder etwas vergleichbares dürfen sie sich nicht wundern wenn einen haufen Leute vom Zug abspringen. Gleiches gilt wohl für GPU's. Ausser die neuen 0x18 haben auch diesen Bonus drin


----------



## hbf878 (26. September 2014)

ProfBoom schrieb:


> Interessant. Ich habe eine Stunde bevor du die WU bekommen hast abgegeben, aber seit dem keine neue bekommen.
> "Failed to get assignment from 'assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80': Empty work server assignment"





Rarek schrieb:


> die meldung kriege ich auch grad...


Hatte heute tagsüber das gleiche Problem. Jetzt gerade habe ich aber eine Core 0x17-WU bekommen


----------



## mattinator (26. September 2014)

Was passiert eigentlich, wenn man den NVIDIA-Karten die CUDA-Bibliotheken wegnimmt ? Holt der Folding-Client sich dann trotzdem diese verf... 0x15-Core-Projekte, die ja "netterweise" ein Privileg der NVIDIA-Karten sein sollten ?


----------



## ProfBoom (26. September 2014)

Ja, ich denke schon, dass trotzdem 0x15-Core-Projekte zugeteilt werden.
Es gibt ja diese gpu.txt, in der die Grafikkarten mit ihren Fähigkeiten drin stehen. Da außerdem der Server, nicht der Client, entscheidet welche WU er dir zuteilt und der Server nichts von den fehlenden Bibliotheken weiß, dürfte ihn das also nicht davon abhalten dir 0x15er WUs zuzuteilen.


----------



## mattinator (26. September 2014)

Wird wohl so funktionieren. Ist dann aber ein "dummer" Client, wenn er etwas rechnen will, ohne die API nutzen zu können. Ich würde ihn nicht so "statisch" programmieren. War auch mehr eine theoretische / technische Frage.


----------



## Haxti (27. September 2014)

mattinator schrieb:


> Wird wohl so funktionieren. Ist dann aber ein "dummer" Client, wenn er etwas rechnen will, ohne die API nutzen zu können. Ich würde ihn nicht so "statisch" programmieren. War auch mehr eine theoretische / technische Frage.



Ich denke das ist eine design Entscheidung gewesen, um cherrypicking zu verhindern


----------



## mattinator (27. September 2014)

Ist ein Argument, muss man als Programmierer in diesem Fall wohl beachten. Mit 'ner vernünftigen / angemessenen Punktvergabe wäre das allerdings auch zu beeinflussen.


----------



## picar81_4711 (29. September 2014)

Hab mir jetzt auch eine GTX970 bestellt, meine GTX 680 faltet sehr treu mit 94K PPD aber die >200K PPD mit der GTX970 von Bumblebee waren zu verlockend. Und da ab nächtes Jahr vorraussichtlich die BIGs wegfallen, kommt man mit einer guten Grafikkarte besser weg....


----------



## Abductee (29. September 2014)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Hab mir jetzt auch eine GTX970 bestellt, meine GTX 680 faltet sehr treu mit 94K PPD aber die >200K PPD mit der GTX970 von Bumblebee waren zu verlockend. Und da ab nächtes Jahr vorraussichtlich die BIGs wegfallen, kommt man mit einer guten Grafikkarte besser weg....



Wie oft im letzten halben Jahr gabs bei dir eine andere Grafikkarte?


----------



## Bumblebee (29. September 2014)

Abductee schrieb:


> Wie oft im letzten halben Jahr gabs bei dir eine andere Grafikkarte?



Ich bin froh, dass du das nicht *mich* fragst


----------



## Rarek (29. September 2014)

wenn ich diese werte sehe finde ich die 970´er auch ganz verlockend


----------



## picar81_4711 (30. September 2014)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Hab mir jetzt auch eine GTX970 bestellt,  meine GTX 680 faltet sehr treu mit 94K PPD aber die >200K PPD mit der  GTX970 von Bumblebee waren zu verlockend. Und da ab nächtes Jahr  vorraussichtlich die BIGs wegfallen, kommt man mit einer guten  Grafikkarte besser weg....





Abductee schrieb:


> Wie oft im letzten halben Jahr gabs bei dir eine andere Grafikkarte?


 Wir sind hier doch im PCGH-EXTREME-Forum, da ist es doch nichts schlimmes, wenn man sich EXTREM viele Grafikkarten in EXTREM kurzer Zeit leistet, oder?
Auserdem habe ich die anderen Karten zurückgegeben bzw. bei Ebay wieder verkauft und deshalb sind mir keine großen Kosten entstanden.....


----------



## Abductee (30. September 2014)

Bitte nicht als Gemecker sehen, ist nur sehr interessant welche Karten du schon alles hattest.


----------



## Rarek (30. September 2014)

welche Karten hattest du denn schon?
... alle...


----------



## Bumblebee (30. September 2014)

Nee jetzt - wirklich??



> Failed to get assignment from 'assign-GPU.stanford.edu:8080': Failed to connect to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:8080:


 
 Nun ist also wieder (mindestens) ein Server am Arsch**affenburger Platz


----------



## picar81_4711 (1. Oktober 2014)

Rarek schrieb:


> welche Karten hattest du denn schon?
> ... alle...


*....alle:*
GTX 690 (lief einwandfrei!, bei Ebay verkauft)
GTX 780TI(davon zwei, aber keine war so richtig falttauglich/stabil...wurden zurückgeschickt)
R9 290X(davon auch zwei, die erste war eine R9 280, falsche Lieferung!)
 GTX 680 (lief einwandfrei!)
jetzt: GTX 970


----------



## Uwe64LE (1. Oktober 2014)

Hab mir gerade eine Core 16-WU eingefangen. 4500 ppd


----------



## Haxti (1. Oktober 2014)

Mein X3220 Server hat heute seine letzte WU gemacht. Der Vertrag läuft morgen aus :/


----------



## binär-11110110111 (1. Oktober 2014)

Bekomme seit heute middag keine neuen WUs mehr. 

Im Log steht: WARNING:WU01:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.200:8080': Empty work server assignment. ///
ERROR:WU01:FS01:Exception: Could not get an assignment

Wie schaut es bei Euch aus ???  

LG, alias HansMartin1975


----------



## MESeidel (1. Oktober 2014)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Hab mir gerade eine Core 16-WU eingefangen. 4500 ppd


Ich bekomme in letzter Zeit auch immer öfter Projekt 11293.
Folding@Home Projects

1835 Punkte, kein bonus.
Naja hauptsache Forschung!

Schön ist natürlich auch wenn um 9:00 der Ganze Wohnblock für ein paar Stunden vom Strom getrennt wird.
Wenn man von Arbeit zurück kommt wundert man sich warum es so kalt ist in der Bude^^


----------



## PCGH_Willi (1. Oktober 2014)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Nee jetzt - wirklich??
> 
> 
> 
> Nun ist also wieder (mindestens) ein Server am Arsch**affenburger Platz


 
kann das sein, dass der server kurze zeit wieder online war? ich hatte nämlich eine wu für miene 280, dann hab ich sofort wieder meine 2te eingebaut, die hat aber schon keine mehr bekommen  naja immerhin eine mit 20k fertig gestellt  für ne 280 sind 30k ppd gar nicht schlecht  meine 730 macht leider nur 10-12k trotz 384 shader  und oc von 902 auf 1200mhz (Via softmod )
der i7 920 macht ganz ordentliche 12-13k ppd und man spaart sich nebenbei auch noch die heizkosten für die gesamte wohnung XD (in meinem zimmer hatts immo glaub ich bestimmt 26+ grad  )

sind mittlerweile auch schon 750k punkte bei mir ^^ (GmbH)


----------



## Uwe64LE (1. Oktober 2014)

MESeidel schrieb:


> Ich bekomme in letzter Zeit auch immer öfter Projekt 11293.
> 
> 1835 Punkte, kein bonus.
> Naja hauptsache Forschung!



Da hab ich ja richtig Glück im UNglück.
Projekt 11292 bringt wenigstens 2.224 Punkte.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (2. Oktober 2014)

Nochmal Hallo, tut sich immer noch nix, hier die Log: 

08:46:42:ERROR:WU00:FS01:Exception: Could not get an assignment
08:46:42:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.200:8080
08:46:42:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.200:8080
08:46:43:WARNING:WU01:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.200:8080': Empty work server assignment
08:46:43:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.121:80
08:46:43:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.200:8080': Empty work server assignment
08:46:43:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 171.64.65.121:80
08:47:04:WARNING:WU01:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '171.64.65.121:80': Failed to connect to 171.64.65.121:80:

Und bei Euch ???


----------



## mattinator (2. Oktober 2014)

Hmm, da scheint die Fähigkeit meiner GTX 660 Ti, Core 15 Projekte zu rechnen, auch mal ein Vorteil zu sein (Projekte 762x mit ca. 40 KPPD).


----------



## Icebreaker87 (2. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe gestern nach meinem Umzug denn Falter wieder zusammen gebaut und gab direkt ich 0x17 mit so 85k PPD. Habe eine R270X verbaut


----------



## mattinator (2. Oktober 2014)

Die Verteilung der Projekte scheint immer noch nach dem Glaskugel-Prinzip zu erfolgen. Aber was soll's, müssen wir durch.


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Oktober 2014)

mattinator schrieb:


> Hmm, da scheint die Fähigkeit meiner GTX 660 Ti, Core 15 Projekte zu rechnen, auch mal ein Vorteil zu sein (Projekte 762x mit ca. 40 KPPD).



 Ist jetzt lustig - ich hätte behauptet die Projekte 762x sind core 17


----------



## Rarek (2. Oktober 2014)

können das neuere Karten etwa nicht mehr? Bzw kann eine 650ti die auch falten?


----------



## mattinator (2. Oktober 2014)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ist jetzt lustig - ich hätte behauptet die Projekte 762x sind core 17


 Scheinbar nicht, ungekürzter Auszug aus meinem Log:


Spoiler



11:51:57:WU01:FS00:Starting
11:51:57:WU01:FS00:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/ProgramData/FAHClient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_15.fah/FahCore_15.exe -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 1580 -checkpoint 3 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia -forceasm
11:51:57:WU01:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 5992
11:51:58:WU01:FS00:Core PID:1808
11:51:58:WU01:FS00:FahCore 0x15 started
11:51:58:WU01:FS00:0x15:
11:51:58:WU01:FS00:0x15:*------------------------------*
11:51:58:WU01:FS00:0x15:Folding@Home GPU Core
11:51:58:WU01:FS00:0x15:Version                2.25 (Wed May 9 17:03:01 EDT 2012)
11:51:58:WU01:FS00:0x15:Build host             AmoebaRemote
11:51:58:WU01:FS00:0x15:Board Type             NVIDIA/CUDA
11:51:58:WU01:FS00:0x15:Core                   15
11:51:58:WU01:FS00:0x15:
11:51:58:WU01:FS00:0x15:Window's signal control handler registered.
11:51:58:WU01:FS00:0x15reparing to commence simulation
11:51:58:WU01:FS00:0x15:- Assembly optimizations manually forced on.
11:51:58:WU01:FS00:0x15:- Not checking prior termination.
11:51:58:WU01:FS00:0x15:sizeof(CORE_PACKET_HDR) = 512 file=<>
11:51:58:WU01:FS00:0x15:- Expanded 124440 -> 503186 (decompressed 404.3 percent)
11:51:58:WU01:FS00:0x15:Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=124440 data_size=503186, decompressed_data_size=503186 diff=0
11:51:58:WU01:FS00:0x15:- Digital signature verified
11:51:58:WU01:FS00:0x15:
11:51:58:WU01:FS00:*0x15*roject: *7627 *(Run 418, Clone 0, Gen 1)
11:51:58:WU01:FS00:0x15:
11:51:58:WU01:FS00:0x15:Assembly optimizations on if available.
11:51:58:WU01:FS00:0x15:Entering M.D.
11:52:00:WU01:FS00:0x15:Tpr hash 01/wudata_01.tpr:  1884842276 3097696534 2694467659 4236818298 2989433065
11:52:00:WU01:FS00:0x15:GPU device id=0
11:52:00:WU01:FS00:0x15:Working on Protein
11:52:00:WU01:FS00:0x15:Client config unavailable.
11:52:00:WU01:FS00:0x15:Starting GUI Server
11:53:10:WU01:FS00:0x15:Setting checkpoint frequency: 400000
11:53:10:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed         3 out of 40000000 steps (0%).
11:54:58:WU00:FS01:0xa3:Completed 25000 out of 500000 steps  (5%)
11:58:15:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed    400000 out of 40000000 steps (1%).



EDIT: Werde wohl heute Abend nach Ende dieses aktuellen Projektes mal auf mein Linux Mint und Core 17 Projekte umswitchen.


----------



## PCGH_Willi (2. Oktober 2014)

warum kann ich eigentlich mit meiner 730 wus runterladen und mit meiner 280 net? O.o ich mein, bei manchen gehts ja mit kepler karten auch nicht oder seh ich das falsch? O.o


----------



## mattinator (3. Oktober 2014)

Ab dem 337.12 Beta soll es auch / wieder für OC Linux geben ([Phoronix] How To Overclock New NVIDIA GPUs On Linux). Hat von den "NVIDIA-Linux-Faltern" schon jemand diesen oder einen neueren Treiber im Einsatz ? Gab es mit den neueren NVIDIA-Linux-Treibern eigentlich auch das Problem wie unter Windows mit der reduzierten Faltleistung bei den "kleineren" Keppler- und älteren Karten ?


----------



## eRaTitan (3. Oktober 2014)

Morgen,

hab Folding@Home nun mehrere Stunden laufen lassen bisher hat sich immer noch nichts getan, hat jemand eine Problemlösung?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gruß


----------



## TheSebi41 (3. Oktober 2014)

Geh mal beim Symbol unten in der Taskleiste auf Advanced Control und dann auf Log 
Was steht denn da?


----------



## hbf878 (3. Oktober 2014)

eRaTitan schrieb:


> hab Folding@Home nun mehrere Stunden laufen lassen bisher hat sich immer noch nichts getan, hat jemand eine Problemlösung?
> 
> Gruß


Im Moment gibt es anscheinend nicht genug WUs (=Work Units=Anweisungen für deinen Rechner, welche Proteinfaltung er berechnen soll), also hast du noch keine WU zugewiesen bekommen und dein Rechner hat nichts zu tun.


----------



## eRaTitan (3. Oktober 2014)

TheSebi41 schrieb:


> Geh mal beim Symbol unten in der Taskleiste auf Advanced Control und dann auf Log
> Was steht denn da?


 
Das: 



Spoiler



*********************** Log Started 2014-10-03T15:48:25Z ***********************
15:48:25:************************* Folding@home Client *************************
15:48:25:      Website: Folding@home
15:48:25:    Copyright: (c) 2009-2014 Stanford University
15:48:25:       Author: Joseph Coffland <joseph@cauldrondevelopment.com>
15:48:25:         Args: 
15:48:25:       Config: C:/Users/xxxxxxx/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/config.xml
15:48:25:******************************** Build ********************************
15:48:25:      Version: 7.4.4
15:48:25:         Date: Mar 4 2014
15:48:25:         Time: 20:26:54
15:48:25:      SVN Rev: 4130
15:48:25:       Branch: fah/trunk/client
15:48:25:     Compiler: Intel(R) C++ MSVC 1500 mode 1200
15:48:25:      Options: /TP /nologo /EHa /Qdiag-disable:4297,4103,1786,279 /Ox -arch:SSE
15:48:25:               /QaxSSE2,SSE3,SSSE3,SSE4.1,SSE4.2 /Qopenmp /Qrestrict /MT /Qmkl
15:48:25:     Platform: win32 XP
15:48:25:         Bits: 32
15:48:25:         Mode: Release
15:48:25:******************************* System ********************************
15:48:25:          CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3570K CPU @ 3.40GHz
15:48:25:       CPU ID: GenuineIntel Family 6 Model 58 Stepping 9
15:48:25:         CPUs: 4
15:48:25:       Memory: 7.94GiB
15:48:25:  Free Memory: 7.20GiB
15:48:25:      Threads: WINDOWS_THREADS
15:48:25:   OS Version: 6.2
15:48:25:  Has Battery: false
15:48:25:   On Battery: false
15:48:25:   UTC Offset: 2
15:48:25:          PID: 1220
15:48:25:          CWD: C:/Users/xxxxxxx/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient
15:48:25:           OS: Windows 8.1 Pro
15:48:25:      OS Arch: AMD64
15:48:25:         GPUs: 1
15:48:25:        GPU 0: ATI:5 Hawaii [Radeon R9 200 Series]
15:48:25:         CUDA: Not detected
15:48:25:Win32 Service: false
15:48:25:***********************************************************************
15:48:25:<config>
15:48:25:  <!-- Slot Control -->
15:48:25:  <power v='FULL'/>
15:48:25:
15:48:25:  <!-- User Information -->
15:48:25:  <team v='70335'/>
15:48:25:  <user v='eRaTitaan'/>
15:48:25:
15:48:25:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
15:48:25:  <slot id='0' type='CPU'/>
15:48:25:  <slot id='1' type='GPU'/>
15:48:25:</config>
15:48:26:Connecting to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80
15:48:29:WARNING:Attempting to update GPUs.txt from assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80: Failed to read stream
15:48:29:Connecting to assign-GPU2.stanford.edu:80
15:48:32:WARNING:Attempting to update GPUs.txt from assign-GPU2.stanford.edu:80: Failed to read stream
15:48:32:Trying to access database...
15:48:32:Successfully acquired database lock
15:48:32:Enabled folding slot 00: READY cpu:3
15:48:32:Enabled folding slot 01: READY gpu:0:Hawaii [Radeon R9 200 Series]
15:48:32:WU00:FS00ownloading core from http://web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/Core_a4.fah
15:48:32:WU00:FS00:Connecting to web.stanford.edu:80
15:48:32:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.201:80
15:48:35:ERROR:WU00:FS00:Exception: Failed to read stream
15:48:36:WARNING:WU01:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.201:80': 10002: Received short response, expected 272 bytes, got 0
15:48:36:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.204:80
15:48:39:WARNING:WU01:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.204:80': 10002: Received short response, expected 272 bytes, got 0
15:48:39:ERROR:WU01:FS01:Exception: Could not get an assignment
15:48:39:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.201:80
15:48:42:WARNING:WU01:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.201:80': 10002: Received short response, expected 272 bytes, got 0
15:48:42:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.204:80
15:48:45:WARNING:WU01:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.204:80': 10002: Received short response, expected 272 bytes, got 0
15:48:45:ERROR:WU01:FS01:Exception: Could not get an assignment
15:49:32:WU00:FS00ownloading core from http://web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/Core_a4.fah
15:49:32:WU00:FS00:Connecting to web.stanford.edu:80
15:49:35:ERROR:WU00:FS00:Exception: Failed to read stream
15:49:39:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.201:80
15:49:42:WARNING:WU01:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.201:80': 10002: Received short response, expected 272 bytes, got 0
15:49:42:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.204:80
15:49:45:WARNING:WU01:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.204:80': 10002: Received short response, expected 272 bytes, got 0
15:49:45:ERROR:WU01:FS01:Exception: Could not get an assignment
15:51:09:WU00:FS00ownloading core from http://web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/Core_a4.fah
15:51:09:WU00:FS00:Connecting to web.stanford.edu:80
15:51:12:ERROR:WU00:FS00:Exception: Failed to read stream
15:51:17:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.201:80
15:51:20:WARNING:WU01:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.201:80': 10002: Received short response, expected 272 bytes, got 0
15:51:20:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.204:80
15:51:24:WARNING:WU01:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.204:80': 10002: Received short response, expected 272 bytes, got 0
15:51:24:ERROR:WU01:FS01:Exception: Could not get an assignment
15:53:25:Connecting to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80
15:53:28:WARNING:Attempting to update GPUs.txt from assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80: Failed to read stream
15:53:28:Connecting to assign-GPU2.stanford.edu:80
15:53:31:WARNING:Attempting to update GPUs.txt from assign-GPU2.stanford.edu:80: Failed to read stream
15:53:46:WU00:FS00ownloading core from http://web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/Core_a4.fah
15:53:46:WU00:FS00:Connecting to web.stanford.edu:80
15:53:49:ERROR:WU00:FS00:Exception: Failed to read stream
15:53:53:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.201:80
15:53:56:WARNING:WU01:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.201:80': 10002: Received short response, expected 272 bytes, got 0
15:53:56:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.204:80
15:54:00:WARNING:WU01:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.204:80': 10002: Received short response, expected 272 bytes, got 0
15:54:00:ERROR:WU01:FS01:Exception: Could not get an assignment
15:58:00:WU00:FS00ownloading core from http://web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/Core_a4.fah
15:58:00:WU00:FS00:Connecting to web.stanford.edu:80
15:58:03:ERROR:WU00:FS00:Exception: Failed to read stream
15:58:08:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.201:80
15:58:11:WARNING:WU01:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.201:80': 10002: Received short response, expected 272 bytes, got 0
15:58:11:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.204:80
15:58:14:WARNING:WU01:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.204:80': 10002: Received short response, expected 272 bytes, got 0
15:58:14:ERROR:WU01:FS01:Exception: Could not get an assignment
15:58:25:Connecting to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80
15:58:28:WARNING:Attempting to update GPUs.txt from assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80: Failed to read stream
15:58:28:Connecting to assign-GPU2.stanford.edu:80
15:58:31:WARNING:Attempting to update GPUs.txt from assign-GPU2.stanford.edu:80: Failed to read stream
16:03:25:Connecting to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80
16:03:28:WARNING:Attempting to update GPUs.txt from assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80: Failed to read stream
16:03:28:Connecting to assign-GPU2.stanford.edu:80
16:03:31:WARNING:Attempting to update GPUs.txt from assign-GPU2.stanford.edu:80: Failed to read stream
16:04:52:WU00:FS00ownloading core from http://web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/Core_a4.fah
16:04:52:WU00:FS00:Connecting to web.stanford.edu:80
16:04:55:ERROR:WU00:FS00:Exception: Failed to read stream
16:04:59:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.201:80
16:05:02:WARNING:WU01:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.201:80': 10002: Received short response, expected 272 bytes, got 0
16:05:02:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.204:80
16:05:05:WARNING:WU01:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.204:80': 10002: Received short response, expected 272 bytes, got 0
16:05:05:ERROR:WU01:FS01:Exception: Could not get an assignment
16:08:25:Connecting to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80
16:08:28:WARNING:Attempting to update GPUs.txt from assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80: Failed to read stream
16:08:28:Connecting to assign-GPU2.stanford.edu:80
16:08:31:WARNING:Attempting to update GPUs.txt from assign-GPU2.stanford.edu:80: Failed to read stream
16:13:25:Connecting to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80
16:13:28:WARNING:Attempting to update GPUs.txt from assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80: Failed to read stream
16:13:28:Connecting to assign-GPU2.stanford.edu:80
16:13:31:WARNING:Attempting to update GPUs.txt from assign-GPU2.stanford.edu:80: Failed to read stream
16:15:57:WU00:FS00ownloading core from http://web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/Core_a4.fah
16:15:57:WU00:FS00:Connecting to web.stanford.edu:80
16:16:01:ERROR:WU00:FS00:Exception: Failed to read stream
16:16:04:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.201:80
16:16:07:WARNING:WU01:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.201:80': 10002: Received short response, expected 272 bytes, got 0
16:16:07:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.204:80
16:16:11:WARNING:WU01:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.204:80': 10002: Received short response, expected 272 bytes, got 0
16:16:11:ERROR:WU01:FS01:Exception: Could not get an assignment
16:18:25:Connecting to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80
16:18:28:WARNING:Attempting to update GPUs.txt from assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80: Failed to read stream
16:18:28:Connecting to assign-GPU2.stanford.edu:80
16:18:31:WARNING:Attempting to update GPUs.txt from assign-GPU2.stanford.edu:80: Failed to read stream
16:23:25:Connecting to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80
16:23:28:WARNING:Attempting to update GPUs.txt from assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80: Failed to read stream
16:23:28:Connecting to assign-GPU2.stanford.edu:80
16:23:31:WARNING:Attempting to update GPUs.txt from assign-GPU2.stanford.edu:80: Failed to read stream
16:28:25:Connecting to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80
16:28:28:WARNING:Attempting to update GPUs.txt from assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80: Failed to read stream
16:28:28:Connecting to assign-GPU2.stanford.edu:80
16:28:31:WARNING:Attempting to update GPUs.txt from assign-GPU2.stanford.edu:80: Failed to read stream
16:33:25:Connecting to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80
16:33:28:WARNING:Attempting to update GPUs.txt from assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80: Failed to read stream
16:33:28:Connecting to assign-GPU2.stanford.edu:80
16:33:31:WARNING:Attempting to update GPUs.txt from assign-GPU2.stanford.edu:80: Failed to read stream
16:33:54:WU00:FS00ownloading core from http://web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/Core_a4.fah
16:33:54:WU00:FS00:Connecting to web.stanford.edu:80
16:33:57:ERROR:WU00:FS00:Exception: Failed to read stream
16:34:01:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.201:80
16:34:04:WARNING:WU01:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.201:80': 10002: Received short response, expected 272 bytes, got 0
16:34:04:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.204:80
16:34:07:WARNING:WU01:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.204:80': 10002: Received short response, expected 272 bytes, got 0
16:34:07:ERROR:WU01:FS01:Exception: Could not get an assignment
16:38:25:Connecting to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80
16:38:28:WARNING:Attempting to update GPUs.txt from assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80: Failed to read stream
16:38:28:Connecting to assign-GPU2.stanford.edu:80
16:38:31:WARNING:Attempting to update GPUs.txt from assign-GPU2.stanford.edu:80: Failed to read stream
16:43:25:Connecting to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80
16:43:28:WARNING:Attempting to update GPUs.txt from assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80: Failed to read stream
16:43:28:Connecting to assign-GPU2.stanford.edu:80
16:43:31:WARNING:Attempting to update GPUs.txt from assign-GPU2.stanford.edu:80: Failed to read stream
16:48:25:Connecting to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80
16:48:28:WARNING:Attempting to update GPUs.txt from assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80: Failed to read stream
16:48:28:Connecting to assign-GPU2.stanford.edu:80
16:48:31:WARNING:Attempting to update GPUs.txt from assign-GPU2.stanford.edu:80: Failed to read stream
16:53:25:Connecting to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80
16:53:28:WARNING:Attempting to update GPUs.txt from assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80: Failed to read stream
16:53:28:Connecting to assign-GPU2.stanford.edu:80
16:53:31:WARNING:Attempting to update GPUs.txt from assign-GPU2.stanford.edu:80: Failed to read stream
16:58:25:Connecting to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80
16:58:28:WARNING:Attempting to update GPUs.txt from assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80: Failed to read stream
16:58:28:Connecting to assign-GPU2.stanford.edu:80
16:58:31:WARNING:Attempting to update GPUs.txt from assign-GPU2.stanford.edu:80: Failed to read stream
17:02:56:WU00:FS00ownloading core from http://web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/Core_a4.fah
17:02:56:WU00:FS00:Connecting to web.stanford.edu:80
17:02:59:ERROR:WU00:FS00:Exception: Failed to read stream
17:03:03:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.201:80
17:03:06:WARNING:WU01:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.201:80': 10002: Received short response, expected 272 bytes, got 0
17:03:06:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.204:80
17:03:09:WARNING:WU01:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.204:80': 10002: Received short response, expected 272 bytes, got 0
17:03:09:ERROR:WU01:FS01:Exception: Could not get an assignment
17:03:25:Connecting to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80
17:03:28:WARNING:Attempting to update GPUs.txt from assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80: Failed to read stream
17:03:28:Connecting to assign-GPU2.stanford.edu:80
17:03:31:WARNING:Attempting to update GPUs.txt from assign-GPU2.stanford.edu:80: Failed to read stream
17:08:25:Connecting to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80
17:08:28:WARNING:Attempting to update GPUs.txt from assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80: Failed to read stream
17:08:28:Connecting to assign-GPU2.stanford.edu:80
17:08:31:WARNING:Attempting to update GPUs.txt from assign-GPU2.stanford.edu:80: Failed to read stream
17:13:25:Connecting to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80
17:13:28:WARNING:Attempting to update GPUs.txt from assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80: Failed to read stream
17:13:28:Connecting to assign-GPU2.stanford.edu:80
17:13:31:WARNING:Attempting to update GPUs.txt from assign-GPU2.stanford.edu:80: Failed to read stream
17:18:25:Connecting to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80
17:18:28:WARNING:Attempting to update GPUs.txt from assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80: Failed to read stream
17:18:28:Connecting to assign-GPU2.stanford.edu:80
17:18:31:WARNING:Attempting to update GPUs.txt from assign-GPU2.stanford.edu:80: Failed to read stream
17:23:25:Connecting to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80
17:23:28:WARNING:Attempting to update GPUs.txt from assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80: Failed to read stream
17:23:28:Connecting to assign-GPU2.stanford.edu:80
17:23:31:WARNING:Attempting to update GPUs.txt from assign-GPU2.stanford.edu:80: Failed to read stream
17:28:25:Connecting to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80
17:28:28:WARNING:Attempting to update GPUs.txt from assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80: Failed to read stream
17:28:28:Connecting to assign-GPU2.stanford.edu:80
17:28:31:WARNING:Attempting to update GPUs.txt from assign-GPU2.stanford.edu:80: Failed to read stream
17:33:25:Connecting to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80
17:33:28:WARNING:Attempting to update GPUs.txt from assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80: Failed to read stream
17:33:28:Connecting to assign-GPU2.stanford.edu:80
17:33:31:WARNING:Attempting to update GPUs.txt from assign-GPU2.stanford.edu:80: Failed to read stream
17:38:25:Connecting to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80
17:38:28:WARNING:Attempting to update GPUs.txt from assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80: Failed to read stream
17:38:28:Connecting to assign-GPU2.stanford.edu:80
17:38:31:WARNING:Attempting to update GPUs.txt from assign-GPU2.stanford.edu:80: Failed to read stream
17:43:25:Connecting to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80
17:43:28:WARNING:Attempting to update GPUs.txt from assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80: Failed to read stream
17:43:28:Connecting to assign-GPU2.stanford.edu:80
17:43:31:WARNING:Attempting to update GPUs.txt from assign-GPU2.stanford.edu:80: Failed to read stream
17:48:25:Connecting to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80
17:48:28:WARNING:Attempting to update GPUs.txt from assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80: Failed to read stream
17:48:28:Connecting to assign-GPU2.stanford.edu:80
17:48:31:WARNING:Attempting to update GPUs.txt from assign-GPU2.stanford.edu:80: Failed to read stream
17:49:55:WU00:FS00ownloading core from http://web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/Core_a4.fah
17:49:55:WU00:FS00:Connecting to web.stanford.edu:80
17:49:58:ERROR:WU00:FS00:Exception: Failed to read stream
17:50:02:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.201:80
17:50:05:WARNING:WU01:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.201:80': 10002: Received short response, expected 272 bytes, got 0
17:50:05:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.204:80
17:50:08:WARNING:WU01:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.204:80': 10002: Received short response, expected 272 bytes, got 0
17:50:08:ERROR:WU01:FS01:Exception: Could not get an assignment
17:53:25:Connecting to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80
17:53:28:WARNING:Attempting to update GPUs.txt from assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80: Failed to read stream
17:53:28:Connecting to assign-GPU2.stanford.edu:80
17:53:31:WARNING:Attempting to update GPUs.txt from assign-GPU2.stanford.edu:80: Failed to read stream
17:58:25:Connecting to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80
17:58:28:WARNING:Attempting to update GPUs.txt from assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80: Failed to read stream
17:58:28:Connecting to assign-GPU2.stanford.edu:80
17:58:31:WARNING:Attempting to update GPUs.txt from assign-GPU2.stanford.edu:80: Failed to read stream
18:03:25:Connecting to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80
18:03:28:WARNING:Attempting to update GPUs.txt from assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80: Failed to read stream
18:03:28:Connecting to assign-GPU2.stanford.edu:80
18:03:31:WARNING:Attempting to update GPUs.txt from assign-GPU2.stanford.edu:80: Failed to read stream
18:08:25:Connecting to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80
18:08:28:WARNING:Attempting to update GPUs.txt from assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80: Failed to read stream
18:08:28:Connecting to assign-GPU2.stanford.edu:80
18:08:31:WARNING:Attempting to update GPUs.txt from assign-GPU2.stanford.edu:80: Failed to read stream
18:13:25:Connecting to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80
18:13:28:WARNING:Attempting to update GPUs.txt from assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80: Failed to read stream
18:13:28:Connecting to assign-GPU2.stanford.edu:80
18:13:31:WARNING:Attempting to update GPUs.txt from assign-GPU2.stanford.edu:80: Failed to read stream
18:18:25:Connecting to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80
18:18:28:WARNING:Attempting to update GPUs.txt from assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80: Failed to read stream
18:18:28:Connecting to assign-GPU2.stanford.edu:80
18:18:31:WARNING:Attempting to update GPUs.txt from assign-GPU2.stanford.edu:80: Failed to read stream
18:23:25:Connecting to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80
18:23:28:WARNING:Attempting to update GPUs.txt from assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80: Failed to read stream
18:23:28:Connecting to assign-GPU2.stanford.edu:80
18:23:31:WARNING:Attempting to update GPUs.txt from assign-GPU2.stanford.edu:80: Failed to read stream
18:28:25:Connecting to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80
18:28:28:WARNING:Attempting to update GPUs.txt from assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80: Failed to read stream
18:28:28:Connecting to assign-GPU2.stanford.edu:80
18:28:31:WARNING:Attempting to update GPUs.txt from assign-GPU2.stanford.edu:80: Failed to read stream
18:33:25:Connecting to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80
18:33:28:WARNING:Attempting to update GPUs.txt from assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80: Failed to read stream
18:33:28:Connecting to assign-GPU2.stanford.edu:80
18:33:31:WARNING:Attempting to update GPUs.txt from assign-GPU2.stanford.edu:80: Failed to read stream
18:38:25:Connecting to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80
18:38:28:WARNING:Attempting to update GPUs.txt from assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80: Failed to read stream
18:38:28:Connecting to assign-GPU2.stanford.edu:80
18:38:31:WARNING:Attempting to update GPUs.txt from assign-GPU2.stanford.edu:80: Failed to read stream
18:43:25:Connecting to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80
18:43:28:WARNING:Attempting to update GPUs.txt from assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80: Failed to read stream
18:43:28:Connecting to assign-GPU2.stanford.edu:80
18:43:31:WARNING:Attempting to update GPUs.txt from assign-GPU2.stanford.edu:80: Failed to read stream
18:48:25:Connecting to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80
18:48:28:WARNING:Attempting to update GPUs.txt from assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80: Failed to read stream
18:48:28:Connecting to assign-GPU2.stanford.edu:80
18:48:31:WARNING:Attempting to update GPUs.txt from assign-GPU2.stanford.edu:80: Failed to read stream
18:53:25:Connecting to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80
18:53:28:WARNING:Attempting to update GPUs.txt from assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80: Failed to read stream
18:53:28:Connecting to assign-GPU2.stanford.edu:80
18:53:31:WARNING:Attempting to update GPUs.txt from assign-GPU2.stanford.edu:80: Failed to read stream
18:58:25:Connecting to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80
18:58:28:WARNING:Attempting to update GPUs.txt from assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80: Failed to read stream
18:58:28:Connecting to assign-GPU2.stanford.edu:80
18:58:31:WARNING:Attempting to update GPUs.txt from assign-GPU2.stanford.edu:80: Failed to read stream
19:03:25:Connecting to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80
19:03:28:WARNING:Attempting to update GPUs.txt from assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80: Failed to read stream
19:03:28:Connecting to assign-GPU2.stanford.edu:80
19:03:31:WARNING:Attempting to update GPUs.txt from assign-GPU2.stanford.edu:80: Failed to read stream
19:05:56:WU00:FS00ownloading core from http://web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/Core_a4.fah
19:05:56:WU00:FS00:Connecting to web.stanford.edu:80
19:05:59:ERROR:WU00:FS00:Exception: Failed to read stream
19:06:03:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.201:80
19:06:06:WARNING:WU01:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.201:80': 10002: Received short response, expected 272 bytes, got 0
19:06:06:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.204:80
19:06:09:WARNING:WU01:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.204:80': 10002: Received short response, expected 272 bytes, got 0
19:06:09:ERROR:WU01:FS01:Exception: Could not get an assignment
19:08:25:Connecting to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80
19:08:28:WARNING:Attempting to update GPUs.txt from assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80: Failed to read stream
19:08:28:Connecting to assign-GPU2.stanford.edu:80
19:08:31:WARNING:Attempting to update GPUs.txt from assign-GPU2.stanford.edu:80: Failed to read stream
19:13:25:Connecting to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80
19:13:28:WARNING:Attempting to update GPUs.txt from assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80: Failed to read stream
19:13:28:Connecting to assign-GPU2.stanford.edu:80
19:13:31:WARNING:Attempting to update GPUs.txt from assign-GPU2.stanford.edu:80: Failed to read stream
19:18:25:Connecting to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80
19:18:28:WARNING:Attempting to update GPUs.txt from assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80: Failed to read stream
19:18:28:Connecting to assign-GPU2.stanford.edu:80
19:18:31:WARNING:Attempting to update GPUs.txt from assign-GPU2.stanford.edu:80: Failed to read stream
19:23:25:Connecting to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80
19:23:28:WARNING:Attempting to update GPUs.txt from assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80: Failed to read stream
19:23:28:Connecting to assign-GPU2.stanford.edu:80
19:23:31:WARNING:Attempting to update GPUs.txt from assign-GPU2.stanford.edu:80: Failed to read stream
19:28:25:Connecting to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80
19:28:28:WARNING:Attempting to update GPUs.txt from assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80: Failed to read stream
19:28:28:Connecting to assign-GPU2.stanford.edu:80
19:28:31:WARNING:Attempting to update GPUs.txt from assign-GPU2.stanford.edu:80: Failed to read stream
19:33:25:Connecting to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80
19:33:28:WARNING:Attempting to update GPUs.txt from assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80: Failed to read stream
19:33:28:Connecting to assign-GPU2.stanford.edu:80
19:33:31:WARNING:Attempting to update GPUs.txt from assign-GPU2.stanford.edu:80: Failed to read stream
19:38:25:Connecting to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80
19:38:28:WARNING:Attempting to update GPUs.txt from assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80: Failed to read stream
19:38:28:Connecting to assign-GPU2.stanford.edu:80
19:38:31:WARNING:Attempting to update GPUs.txt from assign-GPU2.stanford.edu:80: Failed to read stream






> Im Moment gibt es anscheinend nicht genug WUs (=Work Units=Anweisungen für deinen Rechner, welche Proteinfaltung er berechnen soll), also hast du noch keine WU zugewiesen bekommen und dein Rechner hat nichts zu tun.



Ich hab dort was eingestellt aber ob das nun funktioniert weiß ich nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




P.S 

Nette Smileys im Log.


----------



## Uwe64LE (3. Oktober 2014)

Zieh mal den Schieberegler von "medium" nach rechts aus "full".


----------



## ProfBoom (3. Oktober 2014)

Für mich sieht das eher so aus, als würde eine Firewall den Traffic blocken.
Er versucht ja den A4-Core zu laden und die GPU.txt zu aktualisieren, was aber nicht gelingt.

Was noch wichtig ist, sich einen Passkey zu besorgen, denn nur damit gibt es die Bonuspunkte, wenn die Bedingungen erfüllt sind.
Siehe auch FAQ: Passkey


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Oktober 2014)

@eRaTitan

Hast du eventuell ein Norten AntiVirus drauf?

Symantec hat nämlich immer noch nicht geschnallt das F@H kein Virus ist > muss jeden Core manuell als Ausnahme definieren, weil sonst das AntiVirus die Core's ohne Nachzufragen löscht.


----------



## Thosch (4. Oktober 2014)

Hi@all.
Hab meinen GamingPC umgebaut und lass den jetzt mal als Test falten. Bringt aber aussergew. viele BAD_WORK_UNITs vom *core:0x18*.


Spoiler



... 10:57:43:WU00:FS00:Starting
10:57:43:WU00:FS00:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/ProgramData/FAHClient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/beta/Core_18.fah/FahCore_18.exe -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 4340 -checkpoint 3 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia fermi
10:57:43:WU00:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 5784
10:57:43:WU00:FS00:Core PID:4308
10:57:43:WU00:FS00:FahCore 0x18 started
10:57:44:WU00:FS00:0x18:*********************** Log Started 2014-10-04T10:57:44Z ***********************
10:57:44:WU00:FS00:0x18roject: 10470 (Run 0, Clone 33, Gen 22)
10:57:44:WU00:FS00:0x18:Unit: 0x0000001f538b3dbb53bb1f596916d8ab
10:57:44:WU00:FS00:0x18:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
10:57:44:WU00:FS00:0x18:Machine: 0
10:57:44:WU00:FS00:0x18:Reading tar file state.xml
10:57:45:WU00:FS00:0x18:Reading tar file system.xml
10:57:45:WU00:FS00:0x18:Reading tar file integrator.xml
10:57:45:WU00:FS00:0x18:Reading tar file core.xml
10:57:45:WU00:FS00:0x18igital signatures verified
10:57:45:WU00:FS00:0x18:Folding@home GPU core18
10:57:45:WU00:FS00:0x18:Version 0.0.2
10:58:04:WU00:FS00:0x18:Completed 0 out of 5000000 steps (0%)
10:58:04:WU00:FS00:0x18:Temperature control disabled. Requirements: single Nvidia GPU, tmax must be < 110 and twait >= 900
11:05:15:WU00:FS00:0x18:Completed 50000 out of 5000000 steps (1%)
11:18:27:WU00:FS00:0x18:Completed 100000 out of 5000000 steps (2%)
11:20:43:WU00:FS00:0x18:ERROR:exception: First periodic box vector must be parallel to x.
11:20:43:WU00:FS00:0x18:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
11:20:43:WU00:FS00:0x18:Saving result file log.txt
11:20:43:WU00:FS00:0x18:Folding@home Core Shutdown: BAD_WORK_UNIT
11:20:43:WARNING:WU00:FS00:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
11:20:43:WU00:FS00:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:10470 run:0 clone:33 gen:22 core:0x18 unit:0x0000001f538b3dbb53bb1f596916d8ab
11:20:43:WU00:FS00:Uploading 2.61KiB to 140.163.4.235
11:20:43:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 140.163.4.235:8080
11:20:44:WU00:FS00:Upload complete
11:20:44:WU00:FS00:Server responded WORK_ACK (400) ...


Kann da wer was rauslesen/-deuten ?? 
 THX4Help.


----------



## PCGH_Willi (4. Oktober 2014)

Thosch schrieb:


> Hi@all.
> Hab meinen GamingPC umgebaut und lass den jetzt mal als Test falten. Bringt aber aussergew. viele BAD_WORK_UNITs vom *core:0x18*.
> 
> 
> ...


 
hast du irgend ne komponennte übertaktet und der Takt is vill net 100%ig stabil?


----------



## Thosch (4. Oktober 2014)

Die GraKa ist eine ASUS 770 Poseidon, die hat von Haus aus "etwas mehr", läuft aber unter H²O ...

edit: im Mom mit 1251 MHz Core Clock, 1776 MHz Mem Clock ... hat eben wieder die 0x18er bei 5% abgeschossen, gehe aber mal man. auf Default Cl. (1111CoreCl., 1753Mem.) runter.


----------



## mattinator (4. Oktober 2014)

Falls es jemanden interessiert, beantworte ich meine Fragen mal selbst:


mattinator schrieb:


> Hat von den "NVIDIA-Linux-Faltern" schon jemand diesen oder einen neueren Treiber im Einsatz ?


Ja, ich (343,22 unter Linux Mint 16, 64-Bit, aktuelle Updates inkl. Kernel). Installation war vergleichsweise easy. OC hat auch funktioniert, das Auslesen der Sensor-Daten ging mit nvidia-smi nur partiell, jedoch mit nvidia-settings fast komplett.



mattinator schrieb:


> Gab es mit den  neueren NVIDIA-Linux-Treibern eigentlich auch das Problem wie unter  Windows mit der reduzierten Faltleistung bei den "kleineren" Keppler-  und älteren Karten ?


 Scheinbar doch, TPF bei den Core 17 Projekten nahezu doppelt so groß wie mit den 325.15-er Treiber. NVIDIA ist wohl in der Treiber-Programmierung konsequent, die Probleme sind platformunabhängig. Da hat mir das OC leider nicht viel gebracht.

Also bereit für die GTX 970 unter Linux. Dann muss sich nur die Verfügbarkeit (meines Favoriten) verbessern und einer der Händler meiner engeren Wahl einen anständigen Preis offerieren. Allerdings sollte es erst ein Geschenk zu Weihnachten werden. Mal sehen, ob ich so lange warten muss / kann.


----------



## TheSebi41 (5. Oktober 2014)

Nur mal so eine Idee, aber wie wäre es mit einem "RumpelkammerCGH Folding@Home-Thread III" ?
Die 1000 Seiten haben wir schon überschritten


----------



## Thosch (5. Oktober 2014)

Na die 3000 können wir schon noch voll machen ... oder ?
Frage zwischendurch: eine 13000er Core17er WU bei einer 770, TPF von 20min 43sec und estP von ~42,5k, passt das ? Hab z.Z. den akt.Treiber 344.11 drauf. Eigdl. ist ja der 325er besser wie ich gelesen habe irwo. Aber ist ja meine Spielemaschine ...


----------



## mattinator (5. Oktober 2014)

Für alle NVIDIA-Karten vor dem / kleiner als der GK110 sind die Treiber nach dem letzten 32x-er (327.23) für's Falten kontraproduktiv, schaffen nur ca. die Hälfte der möglichen Faltleistung (zumindest mit Core 17). Nach meinen letzten Tests betrifft das leider auch die Linux-Treiber.
Zum Spielen kannst Du (ab Windows 7) den Treiber auch ohne Reboot wechseln, falls das nicht zu umständlich wird.


----------



## Thosch (5. Oktober 2014)

... doch so heftig ...  ... hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht ... ich werde dann wohl wechseln müssen ...


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Oktober 2014)

Thosch schrieb:


> ... doch so heftig ...  ... hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht ... ich werde dann wohl wechseln müssen ...



Ja, leider *SO* heftig


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Oktober 2014)

Hat es wieder mal keine WUs mehr für den NaCl?
Mein 1090T bekommt momentan keine.


----------



## ProfBoom (5. Oktober 2014)

Ich bekomme keinen Work-Server zugeteilt, ergo auch keine WU für den NaCl.


----------



## TheSebi41 (5. Oktober 2014)

Same here 
Weder Laptop noch Pc bekommt NaCl WUs


----------



## Thosch (6. Oktober 2014)

mattinator schrieb:


> Für alle NVIDIA-Karten vor dem / kleiner als der GK110 sind die Treiber nach dem letzten 32x-er (327.23) für's Falten kontraproduktiv, ...


 
Aus welchem Jahr ist der ? Vllt. hab ich ja noch ne Heft-CD wo der drauf ist ... *gg*


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Oktober 2014)

Thosch schrieb:


> Aus welchem Jahr ist der ? Vllt. hab ich ja noch ne Heft-CD wo der drauf ist ... *gg*



Oder sonst nimm den hier NVIDIA DRIVERS GeForce-Treiber 327.23 WHQL

 Freigegeben 19.09.2013 - btw


----------



## Rarek (6. Oktober 2014)

weiß eig. auch einer warum die Faltleistung so enorm den Bach runter geht?


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Oktober 2014)

Rarek schrieb:


> weiß eig. auch einer warum die Faltleistung so enorm den Bach runter geht?



Gute Frage - nächste Frage 

 Ich vermute, dass "sie" mit den Optimierungen für diverse Spiele einfach woanders Einbussen in Kauf nehmen

 Man darf auch nicht vergessen, dass die Treiber alles bis runter zu *GeForce Serie 8* unterstützen (müssen)
 Möglicherweise ist die "eierlegende Wollmilchsau" einfach unrealistisch


----------



## Rarek (6. Oktober 2014)

1,5 Mrd. Punkte... Hast du Langeweile oder zuviele Server?


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Oktober 2014)

Rarek schrieb:


> 1,5 Mrd. Punkte... Hast du Langeweile oder zuviele Server?



Beides 

 Nee, ist eben ein Hobby von mir


----------



## Thosch (6. Oktober 2014)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Oder sonst nimm den hier NVIDIA DRIVERS GeForce-Treiber 327.23 WHQL
> 
> Freigegeben 19.09.2013 - btw



THX. Hab ich eben auch schon gefunden und geladen. Dazu noch ein PRG zum restlosen/-armen entfernen des akt. Treibers. Und dann schau mer mal ... vmtl. erst morgen, denn die 13000er faltet noch.

Edit: 327er ist drauf und hat sich gleich ne 7626 gefangen mit TPF von 4:39 bei 3,3%. Soll ja noch nix heißen, aber "fühlt" sich schon viel besser an.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Oktober 2014)

Juhu, es hat wieder WU's für den NaCl! 


 Ich glaub, ich muss mir mal Gedanken über unseren Stromverbrauch machen, den gestern ist die Jahresstromabrechnung gekommen: 
 2 Person Mitwohnung (Warmwasser via Ölheizung) 4'500kWh 

 ~1'000kWh für die E-Mobilität 
 ~3'060kWh fürs Falten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 ~440kWh für den Rest 

 Eindeutig, ich darf nicht mehr zur Arbeit mit unserem E-Ei, denn diese 1'000kWh sind einfach zu viel.


----------



## ProfBoom (7. Oktober 2014)

440kWh für zwei Personen? DAS nenne ich mal sparsam...
Das sind ja weniger als 20-25% dessen, was man allgemein für einen Zweipersonenhaushalt annimmt.

Aber auf den Tag der Abrechnung warte ich auch noch...


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Oktober 2014)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Eindeutig, ich darf nicht mehr zur Arbeit mit unserem E-Ei, denn diese 1'000kWh sind einfach zu viel.



Ja, das geht natürlich gar nicht 



ProfBoom schrieb:


> Aber auf den *Tag der Abrechnung* warte ich auch noch...



Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher; der lief schon vor langer Zeit im Kino


----------



## Rarek (7. Oktober 2014)

ich will meine garnicht erst sehen... ich habe ja nen AMD am falten...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Oktober 2014)

ProfBoom schrieb:


> 440kWh für zwei Personen? DAS nenne ich mal sparsam...
> Das sind ja weniger als 20-25% dessen, was man allgemein für einen Zweipersonenhaushalt annimmt.
> 
> Aber auf den Tag der Abrechnung warte ich auch noch...


Kann auch ein wenig mehr sein, denn ich weiß nicht genau wieviel wir effektiv mit unserem E-Ei für die 9'000km verfahren haben und deshalb habe ich ne Mischrechnung gemach.


----------



## hbf878 (7. Oktober 2014)

@A.Meier-PS3
 Darf ich fragen, was für einen Stromtarif habt und wieviel ihr pro Kilowattstunde zahlt?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Oktober 2014)

hbf878 schrieb:


> @A.Meier-PS3
> Darf ich fragen, was für einen Stromtarif habt und wieviel ihr pro Kilowattstunde zahlt?


Darfst du fragen, Antwort bekommst du heute Abend weil ich es nicht ganz genau auswendig weiss.
Sind irgendwo um die 24 und 17Rp./kWh (Ökostrom)


----------



## Thosch (7. Oktober 2014)

Holla die Waldfee...aber so ein "Erwachen" durch die Stromrechnung hatte ich auch schon, inkl. fetter Nachzahlung im mittleren 3stelligen Bereich.  Aber passiert mir nicht mehr, hab alles auf LED umgestellt. 

...  

So die 770 läuft seit gestern mit dem 327.xx (?) und siehe da die 17er WU (13001) funzt, und das nicht schlecht, mit ca. 20W weniger (300W ges.Sys) als bei Core 15 ...  ... 
PPD, inkl. CPU, ca.108k, nochmal 
PPD FX-6300 ~6,4k; TPF 19:35 bei 13%  (0xa3, WU 8833)
PPD  770  ~101,3k; TPF 9:23 bei 83% ... so gefällt mir das schon besser ... da raschelts in der Wundertüte ... 
Daten evtl auch was für die Tabelle ...  ... ne 770 Poseidon und nen FX-6300 hab ich glaube nicht gesehen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Oktober 2014)

@hbf878:
Hab es hochgerechnet:
Normaltarif 25Rp. 
Niedertarif 19,6Rp.

Hinzu kommt noch der Grundpreis von 11SFr. pro Monat.

Die Preise sind inkl. 8% Mwst und wie gesagt ist es Ökostrom.


@Thosch:
Ich bin nicht erschrocken, ich bin sogar eher Erstaunt dass gegenüber letztes Jahr der Verbrauch "nur" um 18% bzw. 490kWh gestiegen ist > letztes Jahr hat unser E-Ei nur während 5 Monaten den Stromverbrauch nach oben getrieben (im April letztes Jahr gekauft) und dieses Jahr hat er hat er alle 12 Monate "mitgeholfen".

Vom Falten her hatte ich auch keine Überraschungen erwartet, da dies nicht die erste Abrechnung ist wo das Falten mit 3'060kWh drauf ist.


----------



## Rarek (7. Oktober 2014)

was ist eig. nen e-ei? nen elekrto twingo?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Oktober 2014)

@Rarek: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hat doch was von einem Ei auf Rädern


----------



## Abductee (7. Oktober 2014)

Unbedingt upgraden 
Renault Twizy Sport F1 Concept Car im Fahrbericht: Elektroauto auf Speed - AUTO MOTOR UND SPORT


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Oktober 2014)

Kenn ich schon > Twizy Renaultsport F1 concept - Antrieb - TWIZY-FORUM


----------



## Icebreaker87 (7. Oktober 2014)

Wird in absehbarer Zeit auch keinen E-Twingo geben. Dann eher denn Zoe


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Oktober 2014)

@Abductee:
Übrigens, mein Kleinen kennst du ja eh schon länger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...0335/240862-teamaufkleber-12.html#post5336025 > Das Teil hält und hält und hält


----------



## Abductee (7. Oktober 2014)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @Abductee:
> Übrigens, mein Kleinen kennst du ja eh schon länger
> 
> 
> ...


 
Die haben auch einen speziellen Einbrennkleber, den Aufkleber wird man nie wieder los


----------



## eRaTitan (8. Oktober 2014)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Zieh mal den Schieberegler von "medium" nach rechts aus "full".


 
Hat leider nichts gebracht.



> Für mich sieht das eher so aus, als würde eine Firewall den Traffic blocken.
> Er versucht ja den A4-Core zu laden und die GPU.txt zu aktualisieren, was aber nicht gelingt.
> 
> Was noch wichtig ist, sich einen Passkey zu besorgen, denn nur damit gibt es die Bonuspunkte, wenn die Bedingungen erfüllt sind.
> Siehe auch FAQ: Passkey



Einen Passkey hab ich nun.

Muss ich was andere Firewall einstellen?



> Hast du eventuell ein Norten AntiVirus drauf?



Nein


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Oktober 2014)

eRaTitan schrieb:


> Muss ich was andere Firewall einstellen?


Kann gut sein das einer der benötigten Ports im Router/Firewall zu ist > da muss ein anderer aushelfen, ich weiß nicht welche offen sein müssen.


----------



## Haxti (8. Oktober 2014)

Solange das Programm nicht aktiv geblockt wird, sollte alles gehen. Es wird ja heruntergeladen. Portfreigaben sollten nicht notwendig sein.


----------



## Thosch (8. Oktober 2014)

Gibts besondere, bzw. welche Unterschiede gibts zw. den Cores 0xa3, 0xa4 und 0xa5 ?


----------



## picar81_4711 (8. Oktober 2014)

Thosch schrieb:


> Gibts besondere, bzw. welche Unterschiede gibts zw. den Cores 0xa3, 0xa4 und 0xa5 ?


 Als BIG-wu falter sind die A5 von Interesse. Sind reine BigWus. A4 und A3 sind smps.....kleine Projecte. Auf die A4 gabs mal einen Bonus.
Warum kommt von Dir so eine Frage?


----------



## Thosch (9. Oktober 2014)

Rein informativ. Aber so richtig hab ich mich noch nie mit den Core-# beschäftigt oder drauf geachtet. Hätte ja gröbere Unterschiede geben können, bis auf SMPs und BiGs. Die Maschinen falten und gut. Durch den Umbau jetzt ist mir das nur mal "ins Auge gefallen".
THX.


----------



## picar81_4711 (9. Oktober 2014)

Man glaubt gar nicht, wieviel PCs in einem Haushalt sind. Habe überall mal V7 installiert.....der schlechteste macht 15K PPD und der beste >400K PPD. 
Man schaue hier: *Folding Client Summary
HFM.NET* ist einfach super zum überwachen!


----------



## mattinator (10. Oktober 2014)

@*picar81_4711*
Wie ist bei Deiner GTX 970 die VRAM Clock beim Falten ?


----------



## picar81_4711 (10. Oktober 2014)

mattinator schrieb:


> @*picar81_4711*
> Wie ist bei Deiner GTX 970 die VRAM Clock beim Falten ?


 Ist bei 3000MHZ laut Afterburner. Der Max.Wert lag bei 3500MHZ.


----------



## mattinator (10. Oktober 2014)

Danke, also wie bei mir. Default ist beim GM204 eigentlich 3506, muss aber nach meinem Test mit dem Kombustor irgendwie am Treiber oder Folding selbst liegen.


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Oktober 2014)

!! *STIMMT* !!  - war mir noch gar nicht aufgefallen

 Beim Spiel sind es die "gewünschten" 3506; beim Folding nur 3000


----------



## mattinator (10. Oktober 2014)

Leider hat es gestern mit dem Test unter Linux nicht geklappt. Ich würde den Effekt gerne unter Linux verifizieren, auch den PPD-Drop mit dem Core 18, falls der unter Linux verfügbar ist. Die aktuellen Projekte sind leider immer dann fertig, wenn ich unterwegs bin oder mitten in der Nacht. Muss für den Wechsel ja GPU- *und *CPU-Projekt zu Ende rechnen lassen, einfach mitten drin will ich dann auch nicht einfach umschalten. Mal sehen, wann ich ein günstiges Zeitfenster finde. Habe schon überlegt, dann im Linux mit dem VMware Player einen virtuellen Klon vom Windows 7 zu erzeugen, die aktiven CPU-Folding-Daten dorthin zu kopieren und in der VM unter Linux zu Ende rechnen zu lassen. Sollte eigentlich funktionieren, wenn ich den CPU-Client vorher pausiere und vor dem Weiterrechnen in der VM das Folding-Verzeichnis aus dem originalen Windows einfach kopiere.


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Oktober 2014)

Bjorn3D.Com - Team Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats 

 Die haben wohl SUPER-PLUS getankt


----------



## mattinator (11. Oktober 2014)

Nö, wahrscheinlich mehrere Tesla-Server. Die werden wohl keine Core 15 Projekte bekommen, dann ist auch klar wo die 17-er alle "verschwinden".


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Oktober 2014)

So denke ich mir das auch


----------



## Thosch (11. Oktober 2014)

Brauchts das BETA-Flag wenn man an die 18er rankommen will ? Sind die in irgendeiner Hinsicht effektiver/besser ?


----------



## mattinator (11. Oktober 2014)

Thosch schrieb:


> Brauchts das BETA-Flag wenn man an die 18er rankommen will ? Sind die in irgendeiner Hinsicht effektiver/besser ?


 advanced sollte reichen: https://foldingforum.org/viewforum.php?f=24. Die PPD kommen zwar (im Moment) nicht an die Core 17 Projekte heran, aber die Leistungsaufnahme ist wenigstens geringer als mit den Core 15 oder 16 Projekten.


----------



## Icebreaker87 (12. Oktober 2014)

So habe heute mal denn Falterunterbau gewechselt. Von einem Q6600 auf ein Asrock Q2900M.
Die PPD sind leicht zurückgegange ca 5k weniger (obs bei anderen Projekten mehr ist weis ich noch nicht)
Der Atom hat ja nur 4 Lanes zur verfügung wobei die nicht mal alle anliegen.

Sehr erfreuhlich ist aber dass der Stromverbrauch nach meinem Messgerät von 170W auf 50W gesunken ist  denke so ist der Punkteverlust nicht mehr so tragisch


----------



## Haxti (13. Oktober 2014)

Die Verbesserung ist doch was wert. Was nützt es, wenn wir die Krankheiten ausrotten, aber die Umwelt mit unnötigem Stromverbraten belasten


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Oktober 2014)

Haxti schrieb:


> Die Verbesserung ist doch was wert. Was nützt es, wenn wir die Krankheiten ausrotten, aber die Umwelt mit unnötigem Stromverbraten belasten



Absolut richtig
 Und der Q6600 (übrigens vor ein paar Jahren einer meiner Lieblingsprozessoren) ist nun inzwischen leider von der Effizienz her ein ganz, *gaaaanz böser *(geworden)


----------



## Icebreaker87 (13. Oktober 2014)

Ja der diente ja nur noch als Unterbau für meine 270X. Ich habe denn mal zu teste falten lassen. Das dauerte ja ewig und Stromverbrauch will ich gar nicht wissen...
Darum bin ich dann auf den 10W TDP Atom (Passiv) umgestiegen. Hätte auch das billigste Board und Cpu für 1150 kaufen können währe vom Preis das gleiche gewesen. Nur hat der Celeron 54W TDP.
Klar da währe meine Graka x16 angebunden gewesen was sie zur zeit nur x1 ist aber von den Punkten scheints ja nicht so drauf anzukommen


----------



## mattinator (13. Oktober 2014)

Gibt es eigentlich im Moment überhaupt noch Core 17 Projekte ?


----------



## Icebreaker87 (13. Oktober 2014)

Habe eigentlich fast immer von denen auf der graka


----------



## mattinator (13. Oktober 2014)

Mit welcher Karte ?


----------



## Icebreaker87 (13. Oktober 2014)

Hab eine MSI R270X TwinFrozer Gaming.
Arbeitet sehr leise und kühl (50°C und Lüfter auf minimum Drehzahl)


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Oktober 2014)

13000 und 13001 - so gut wie andauernd
 Auf allen Karten (*N_VIDIA* und *AMD*) ausser der Maxwell


----------



## mattinator (13. Oktober 2014)

Hmm, ich baue gleich meine GTX 660 Ti wieder ein.


----------



## Stefan84 (16. Oktober 2014)

So, ich häng mich jetzt hier einfach mal dran, denn ich hab direkt mal eine Frage...
Mein System ist schon den ganzen Tag am falten, hat auch schon ein paar WU's geschafft. Soweit, so gut.

Bei der letzten WU für die CPU ist mir jetzt aber folgendes aufgefallen: er werkelt die WU ganz normal ab, bis zu 99,99%. Dann rödelt er kurz rum und urplätzlich springt der Fortschrittsbalken wieder auf 96% zurück, und von den erreichbaren PPD bleibt so gut wie gar nichts mehr übrig. Jetzt eiert er seit 15 Minuten an den 96% rum, ohne das irgendwas passiert. Die Zeit bis zur Fertigstellung wird auch immer länger (erst 1 Sekunde > 10 Minuten > jetzt 46 Minuten, Tendenz steigend). Temperatur kann ich ausschließen, die beträgt maximal 65°C.

Was ist da denn los?


----------



## picar81_4711 (16. Oktober 2014)

Kann sein, dass die CPU (OC) nicht stabil genug fürs falten ist. Wenn der Client auf 96 Prozent zurückspringt, hat er wahrscheinlich einen vorherigen Checkpoint geladen, da er einen Fehler beim Falten entdeckt hat. Ich würde einfach mal etwas OC wegnehmen oder Spannung erhöhen, wobei ich erstere Option vorziehen würde.

*@alle:* Endlich bekomme ich Core17-WUs für meine GTX970! --> *Folding Client Summary*


----------



## Stefan84 (16. Oktober 2014)

Meine GTX 970 knuspert auch schon an einer Core17-WU rum 
Wenn die dann fertig ist werde ich meinem System aber erstmal ne kleine Pause gönnen, der werkelt ja nun schon 2 Tage ununterbrochen rum. Die Stromrechnung will ich gar nicht sehen


----------



## Thosch (16. Oktober 2014)

Doch schon *extreme* und ganze 2 Tage ... ? 

  ... war nur´n Spass. Wir freuen uns *extrem *über jeden Mitfalter.    Auf auf zur ersten Mille !


----------



## Stefan84 (16. Oktober 2014)

Naja ne GTX 970 und ein 4770K OC saugen doch schon etwas aus der Dose 
Und 24/7 war auch von vornherein nicht geplant. Das gibt Mecker mit der besseren Hälfte.


----------



## picar81_4711 (16. Oktober 2014)

Stefan84 schrieb:


> Meine GTX 970 knuspert auch schon an einer Core17-WU rum
> Wenn die dann fertig ist werde ich meinem System aber erstmal ne kleine Pause gönnen, der werkelt ja nun schon 2 Tage ununterbrochen rum. Die Stromrechnung will ich gar nicht sehen


 So habe ich auch angefangen. Und jetzt läuft 1 Server dauerhaft mit 450W. 

Nächstes Jahr soll es ja BIG_WUs nicht mehr geben (SMPs für schnelle CPUs>Server), dann werde ich mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit mit meinem 980X + GTX970 weiterfalten, da kommen mit 290W immer noch 240K PPD raus. 980X hat eine alte Architektur, deshalb der höhere Verbrauch, aber ich kann mich nicht trennen. Läuft schon seit über 3 Jahren mit OC 4183 MHZ stabil und ohne Ausfälle. 

Jetzt mit der GTX 970: Ein Kern der CPU wird wieder voll ausgelastet, aber die GPU-Auslastung ist nur bei 90%. Das sagt mir, dass die CPU zu langsam ist, oder? --- Egal, dafür ist die Temp der GTX970 bei <70 Grad mit Standardkühler und die Power-Auslastung bei max. 75%.

*@Stefan84:*


Stefan84 schrieb:


> Naja ne GTX 970 und ein 4770K OC saugen doch schon etwas aus der Dose
> Und 24/7 war auch von vornherein nicht geplant. Das gibt Mecker mit der besseren Hälfte.


Ich würde nur mal die Grafikkarte falten lassen, da sinkt der Verbrauch um einiges.....


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (16. Oktober 2014)

ich bin auch wieder mit am start.aktuell mit nem 4790k @ 4,2 ghz und einer 750 gtx ti.
meiner kleinen werde ich nen 3250T geben und die 450 gts undervoltet weiter betreiben bis die 750 gtx etwas bezahl barer ist. 
oder sollte ich lieber zu ner ati greifen ? mir gehts bei dem rechner im den strom verbrauch und die graka sollte nit mehr verbrauchen wie ne 750er gtx


----------



## Stefan84 (16. Oktober 2014)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Ich würde nur mal die Grafikkarte falten lassen, da sinkt der Verbrauch um einiges.....



So tut es im Moment 
Aber selbst da greift der 4770K der GTX 970 helfend unter die Arme, die Auslastung liegt bei leichten 10-15%, entsprechend kühl sind auch die Temperaturen selbiger. Der Afterburner spuckt mir eine GPU-Temperatur von lauen 49°C aus, bei fixierter Lüfterdrehzahl auf 50% 

EDIT:
und die nächste Core17-WU direkt hinterher, ick freu mir


----------



## Thosch (16. Oktober 2014)

Aber die 2 Tage gehen unter, die fallen in der Stromrechnung nicht wirklich auf.


----------



## Stefan84 (16. Oktober 2014)

Das mag im Prinzip richtig sein, aber glaube mir, ich kenn mich besser als du 
Wenn ich erst einmal angefangen habe das System richtig laufen zu lassen, dann seh ich da irgendwann kein Ende mehr und der Kasten foldet wirklich 24/7


----------



## picar81_4711 (17. Oktober 2014)

Mr.Ultimo schrieb:


> ich bin auch wieder mit am start.aktuell mit nem 4790k @ 4,2 ghz und einer 750 gtx ti.
> meiner kleinen werde ich nen 3250T geben und die 450 gts undervoltet weiter betreiben bis die 750 gtx etwas bezahl barer ist.
> oder sollte ich lieber zu ner ati greifen ? mir gehts bei dem rechner im den strom verbrauch und die graka sollte nit mehr verbrauchen wie ne 750er gtx


 Die 750er TI ist schon sehr schwach für aktuelle Projekte. Da würde ich lieber eine R9 270X nehmen....die braucht angeblich weniger als 100W beim Falten....und macht ca. 70K PPD. Oder gleich eine GTX 970....


----------



## Stefan84 (17. Oktober 2014)

Sooo, nun habe es es doch tatsächlich mal gewagt den PC über Nacht auszuschalten, und promt lässt er mich nicht mehr rein? 
Seit einer kleinen Ewigkeit steht in der FAHControl nur "local CONNECTING inactive"... 
Was soll mir das sagen?


EDIT:
Fehler gefunden... Man sollte evtl. auch das zugehörige Progamm starten, und nicht nur die Console  Ich werd halt doch so langsam alt.


----------



## Thosch (17. Oktober 2014)

Stefan84 schrieb:


> ..., aber glaube mir, ich kenn mich besser als du  ...



...oooookayyyyy...



Stefan84 schrieb:


> ... und der Kasten foldet wirklich 24/7



DAS wäre natürlich *extrem* i.O. von dir !


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (17. Oktober 2014)

also die 750 ti ist aktuell nur nen übergangs objekt in der tat.ich habe auch noch nen 4670s hier der nur im schrank liegt und nix tut.mir sticht ganz ehrlich doch die strom rechung ins auge. und meine kleine brauch ihren pc kaum noch zum zocken, mal evt sims 3 max diablo 3. World of tanks hat sie auf gehört usw.also die leistugn der 450gts ist schon mehr als genug. nur macht sie aus welchen gründen auch immer den verdammten pc nicht aus wenn sie ihn nicht nutzt. aktuell sind 4x2 gb auf nem gigabyte H55M irgendwas board mit nem I5 650 verbaut. und der 450 gts. welche von mir schon undervoltet wurde soweit es ging mit msi after burner. meine frage wäre kann ich irgend nen low cost pc dahin stellen womit mann im internet farmwille zocken kann? evt noch diablo 3 und sonst ab und an nen bissle falten? weil aktuell verbaucht der pc im internet betrieb so viel strom wie der I3 3250t mit ner R7 250/gtx 750 max verbrauchen würde.

im endeffekt möchte ich bei ungefähr gleicher leistung wesentlich weniger strom verbrauchen und folding @home betreiben wenn wir nicht da sind. welche karte würdet ihr empfehlen?


----------



## michael7738 (17. Oktober 2014)

Hi zusammen,
Ich hab seit einigen Tagen auf einem Faltrechner folgendes Problem:

```
[18:55:13] + Attempting to get work packet
[18:55:13] - Connecting to assignment server
[18:55:14] + Could not authenticate Assignment Server response
[18:55:15] + Could not authenticate Assignment Server 2 response
[18:55:15] + Couldn't get work instructions.
```
Meine Suche durchs Internet hat bisher immer die Antwort gebracht, dass man entweder seinen Proxy prüfen soll, oder einfach abwartet bis es wieder geht.
Die Sache ist nun, dass ich keinen Proxy hab und der Rechner als einziger von ~5 PCs keine WUs mehr bekommt.
Die Kiste ist lediglich die Einzige, bei der ich wegen etwas schwacher CPU und längerer Deadlines zwei Singlecore-Clients auf Linux laufen lasse. Der Rest hier läuft auf Windows als SMP-Client. Pingen kann ich die FAH-Server, also an der Netzwerk-/Internetverbindung an sich hängt es nicht.
Hat jemand einen Vorschlag, was ich noch versuchen kann?


----------



## picar81_4711 (17. Oktober 2014)

michael7738 schrieb:


> ................
> Hat jemand einen Vorschlag, was ich noch versuchen kann?


 Keine Ahnung. Client neu starten schon versucht?


----------



## michael7738 (17. Oktober 2014)

Den Rechner mache ich eh aus, wenn ich nicht daheim bin. Also ja.


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Oktober 2014)

Falls es sich noch nicht gelöst hat - versuch mal

 - Client deinstallieren
 - Client v.7.2.9. (ja, das alte Teil) installieren
 - schauen obs dann geht


----------



## picar81_4711 (18. Oktober 2014)

So eine schöne Produktion mit der GTX970, ohne Lücken! -->


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Special_Flo (21. Oktober 2014)

Guten Abend,
Gibt es keine Wu's mehr für die G98 chips ? ( 8400GS oder 8800GT ) ?

mfg Flo


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Oktober 2014)

Special_Flo schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> Gibt es keine Wu's mehr für die G98 chips ? ( 8400GS oder 8800GT ) ?
> 
> mfg Flo



Das kann gut sein - was haben die denn "gekaut"??
 Core 11 ist ja weg
 Möglicherweise "verstehen" diese alten GPU's keine Core 15 und höher


----------



## Special_Flo (21. Oktober 2014)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Das kann gut sein - was haben die denn "gekaut"??
> Core 11 ist ja weg
> Möglicherweise "verstehen" diese alten GPU's keine Core 15 und höher



Aber Laut support Liste wird die 8- Reihe noch unterstüzt vom Core 15.

Weiß wer näheres ?

mfg Flo


----------



## Stefan84 (22. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab da auch nochmal ne Frage zu den Bonuspunkten...
Die bekommt man ja nur wenn man mindestens 10 WU's erfolgreich abgeschlossen hat, soweit so klar.
Aber wie verhält es sich mit dem Passkey, ist es da egal welchen man hat oder MUSS es der von der PCGH sein? Bin mir da gerade nicht ganz sicher... Falls es nur mit dem Passkey der PCGH gehen sollte, könnte mir diesen dann jemand per PN zukommen lassen?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (22. Oktober 2014)

Jeder hat seinen eigenen Passkey ! Und jeder der sich "registriert" hat bekommt die Bonus Punkte.


----------



## Stefan84 (22. Oktober 2014)

Danke, dann hab ich ja doch alles richtig gemacht 
Und nachdem ich meinem Falterknecht mal ein paar Stunden Ruhe gegönnt habe gehts heute wieder frisch-fromm-fröhlich-frei ans Werk.


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Oktober 2014)

Special_Flo schrieb:


> Aber Laut support Liste wird die 8- Reihe noch unterstüzt vom Core 15.
> 
> mfg Flo



Im Prinzip ja - möglicherweise Konflikt OpenMM / CUDA ??

 Hast du so was wie eine Fehlermeldung zu bieten??


----------



## Special_Flo (22. Oktober 2014)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Im Prinzip ja - möglicherweise Konflikt OpenMM / CUDA ??
> 
> Hast du so was wie eine Fehlermeldung zu bieten??





Spoiler



*********************** Log Started 2014-10-22T06:36:34Z ***********************
06:37:24:FS01:Unpaused
06:37:26:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.201:80
06:37:27:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.201:80': Empty work server assignment
06:37:27:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.204:80
06:37:29:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.204:80': Empty work server assignment
06:37:29:ERROR:WU00:FS01:Exception: Could not get an assignment
06:37:29:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.201:80
06:37:30:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.201:80': Empty work server assignment
06:37:30:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.204:80
06:37:31:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.204:80': Empty work server assignment
06:37:31:ERROR:WU00:FS01:Exception: Could not get an assignment
06:38:29:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.201:80
06:38:30:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.201:80': Empty work server assignment
06:38:30:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.204:80
06:38:31:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.204:80': Empty work server assignment
06:38:31:ERROR:WU00:FS01:Exception: Could not get an assignment
06:40:06:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.201:80
06:40:07:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.201:80': Empty work server assignment
06:40:07:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.204:80
06:40:08:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.204:80': Empty work server assignment
06:40:08:ERROR:WU00:FS01:Exception: Could not get an assignment
06:42:43:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.201:80
06:42:45:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.201:80': Empty work server assignment
06:42:45:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.204:80
06:42:48:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.204:80': Empty work server assignment
06:42:48:ERROR:WU00:FS01:Exception: Could not get an assignment
06:46:57:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.201:80
06:46:59:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.201:80': Empty work server assignment
06:46:59:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.204:80
06:47:01:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.204:80': Empty work server assignment
06:47:01:ERROR:WU00:FS01:Exception: Could not get an assignment
06:53:49:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.201:80
06:53:50:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.201:80': Empty work server assignment
06:53:50:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.204:80
06:53:52:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.204:80': Empty work server assignment
06:53:52:ERROR:WU00:FS01:Exception: Could not get an assignment
07:04:54:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.201:80
07:04:56:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.201:80': Empty work server assignment
07:04:56:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.204:80
07:04:57:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.204:80': Empty work server assignment
07:04:57:ERROR:WU00:FS01:Exception: Could not get an assignment
07:22:51:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.201:80
07:22:53:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.201:80': Empty work server assignment
07:22:53:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.204:80
07:22:57:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.204:80': Empty work server assignment
07:22:57:ERROR:WU00:FS01:Exception: Could not get an assignment



Das ist der Log zum Slot 01 vom "Falter" , slot 00 ist die CPU. und der Server ist per Ping  erreichbar.

mfg Flo


----------



## ProfBoom (22. Oktober 2014)

Vielleicht hab ich's überlesen, aber ist hier noch jemandem eine niedrigere TPF mit dem Catalyst 14.9 im Vergleich zum Catalyst 14.1 aufgefallen?

Projekt 9201 (HD7870@1050MHz):
TPF: 4:36min -> 4:22min


@Special_Flo:
Mich wundert, dass deine Server 171.67.108.201 und .204 nicht unter http://fah-web.stanford.edu/pybeta/serverstat.html aufgeführt sind.
Welche FAH Version nutzt du und hast du den Client mal komplett neu gestartet?


----------



## Special_Flo (22. Oktober 2014)

ProfBoom schrieb:


> @Special_Flo:
> Mich wundert, dass deine Server 171.67.108.201 und .204 nicht unter Server Status for Folding@home aufgeführt sind.
> Welche FAH Version nutzt du und hast du den Client mal komplett neu gestartet?



Version 7.4.4 x64 ist aktuell drauf und neu gestartet auch.. mehrfach sogar .. 
K.A. warum die server nicht in der Liste sind...
mfg Flo


----------



## mattinator (22. Oktober 2014)

Special_Flo schrieb:


> Version 7.4.4 x64 ist aktuell drauf


 Hast Du den client-type konfiguriert oder nur die Standard-Einstellungen ?


----------



## Special_Flo (22. Oktober 2014)

mattinator schrieb:


> Hast Du den client-type konfiguriert oder nur die Standard-Einstellungen ?



jo advanced und beta... geht nicht und Standard auch nicht...


----------



## mattinator (22. Oktober 2014)

Den client-type "standard" gibt es nicht, heißt m.W. "normal". Ansonsten sind Stanford im Moment wohl mal wieder ein paar Projekte ausgegangen. Da hilft dann wohl nur "abwarten und Tee trinken". Hast Du mal im Folding-Forum von Stanford nachgeschaut (https://foldingforum.org/index.php) ?


----------



## Special_Flo (22. Oktober 2014)

mattinator schrieb:


> Den client-type "standard" gibt es nicht, heißt m.W. "normal". Ansonsten sind Stanford im Moment wohl mal wieder ein paar Projekte ausgegangen. Da hilft dann wohl nur "abwarten und Tee trinken". Hast Du mal im Folding-Forum von Stanford nachgeschaut (https://foldingforum.org/index.php) ?


 
Sollte ja ohne schalter auf Normal springen oder ? Mal durchsuchen das Forum.

mfg Flo


----------



## mattinator (22. Oktober 2014)

Special_Flo schrieb:


> Sollte ja ohne schalter auf Normal springen oder ?


 Jup, tut er so.


----------



## michael7738 (22. Oktober 2014)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Falls es sich noch nicht gelöst hat - versuch mal
> 
> - Client deinstallieren
> - Client v.7.2.9. (ja, das alte Teil) installieren
> - schauen obs dann geht


 
Hatte noch den Client Version 6 drauf. Hab jetzt 7.4.4 installiert, aber bekomme immernoch keine neuen WUs.
Womöglich liegts auch dran, dass auf der Kiste nur ein 32-Bit Debian läuft, für das es laut den Installnotes nur noch vereinzelte Units gibt.

Zu der GeForce 8 Sache: Die 8800-Karte in meinem Windows-PC ist auch schon länger im idle. Ich vermute aber mal, dass es hieran liegt: Radeon + Geforce: Nvidia unterbindet GPU-Physx bei installierter AMD-Grafikkarte
Ich nutze primär eine AMD-Karte für die alltäglichen Sachen und hab die GeForce nur drin, weil sie sonst ungenutzt herumliegen würde. Wäre schade wenns wirklich am Treiber liegt. Selbst die alte 8800 hat gut Punkte geschaufelt.


----------



## mattinator (23. Oktober 2014)

michael7738 schrieb:


> Zu der GeForce 8 Sache: Die 8800-Karte in meinem Windows-PC ist auch schon länger im idle. Ich vermute aber mal, dass es hieran liegt: Radeon + Geforce: Nvidia unterbindet GPU-Physx bei installierter AMD-Grafikkarte
> Ich nutze primär eine AMD-Karte für die alltäglichen Sachen und hab die GeForce nur drin, weil sie sonst ungenutzt herumliegen würde. Wäre schade wenns wirklich am Treiber liegt. Selbst die alte 8800 hat gut Punkte geschaufelt.


Wenn Du die 8800 sowieso nicht zum Spielen benutzt, installier doch einfach den Nvidia Geforce-Treiber 314.22 WHQL: Mehr Performance für Bioshock Infinite, Tomb Raider und Co. . Dann sollte das Folden vllt. wieder gehen.


----------



## mallkuss (23. Oktober 2014)

Mal ne spezielle Frage: Die berühmten Stats Seiten wie kakaostats und EOC bekommen doch sicher ihre Inputs von Stanford, richtig? Ist das hier die Quelle: http://fah-web.stanford.edu/teamstats/team70335.txt oder eine andere? Weiß das jemand?


----------



## mattinator (23. Oktober 2014)

Das glaube ich nicht. In den Stats von EOC etc. ist ja die Zuwachs jedes einzelnen "Falters" mit der Anzahl der Projekte und Punkte im 3-Stunden-Zyklus enthalten. Diese detaillierten Informationen lassen sich aus der von Dir verlinkten Liste nicht komplette ableiten. Ich vermute, die parsen die Stanford-Seite jedes Nutzers (z.B. mattifolder's contributions to Folding@home) oder eine ähnliche Seite.


----------



## mallkuss (23. Oktober 2014)

Hm das weiß ich auch, darum ja die Frage... HMPF!


----------



## hbf878 (23. Oktober 2014)

Es gibt meines Wissens *eine* Tabelle mit allen Nutzernamen, Anzahl der WUs, Punktzahl, Teamnummer. Diese Liste wird ständig aktualisiert, aber bspw nur alle 3 Stunden von EOC heruntergeladen. Alle über die o.g. Informationen hinausgehenden Informationen (ppd, teaminfo, Punkteverlauf, sonstige Statistiken) werden durch EOC generiert und vorgehalten


----------



## T0M@0 (24. Oktober 2014)

Die Daten kann man da runter laden:

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/daily_team_summary.txt
http://fah-web.stanford.edu/daily_user_summary.txt


----------



## mattinator (24. Oktober 2014)

Da ist aber auch nicht die Anzahl der Projekte enthalten, also nur "summary", wie der Name es sagt. Das würde also für die EOC-Statistik noch nicht ganz reichen.


----------



## mallkuss (24. Oktober 2014)

Danke Tom, das sieht schon mal vielversprechend aus  mir würde ein halbwegs aktueller stand der punkte der user schon reichen, den Rest mach ich selber 
ui, das scheint sogar stündlich aktualisiert zu werden


----------



## T0M@0 (24. Oktober 2014)

mattinator schrieb:


> Da ist aber auch nicht die Anzahl der Projekte enthalten, also nur "summary", wie der Name es sagt. Das würde also für die EOC-Statistik noch nicht ganz reichen.


 
Da ist alles drinnen was man benötigt. Der Trick ist ja, dass man sich das ganze alle 6 Stunden runter lädt (und die alten Daten NICHT überschreibt) und in eine Datenbank schreibt. Dann kann man sich durch die Differenzen alles berechnen. Benötigt aber relativ Große Datenbanken + Rechenleistung.


----------



## hbf878 (24. Oktober 2014)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Da ist alles drinnen was man benötigt. Der Trick ist ja, dass man sich das ganze alle 6 Stunden runter lädt (und die alten Daten NICHT überschreibt) und in eine Datenbank schreibt. Dann kann man sich durch die Differenzen alles berechnen. Benötigt aber relativ Große Datenbanken + Rechenleistung.


Hatte ich auch gedacht. Aber wo versteckt sich denn die Anzahl der WUs der einzelnen User?


----------



## mallkuss (24. Oktober 2014)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Da ist alles drinnen was man benötigt. Der Trick ist ja, dass man sich das ganze alle 6 Stunden runter lädt (und die alten Daten NICHT überschreibt) und in eine Datenbank schreibt. Dann kann man sich durch die Differenzen alles berechnen. Benötigt aber relativ Große Datenbanken + Rechenleistung.


 
ist in Arbeit


----------



## mattinator (24. Oktober 2014)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Da ist alles drinnen was man benötigt.


 Nicht die Anzahl der Projekte (Header der Nutzer-Liste):


> name    newcredit    sum(total)    team


Oder kennst Du einen Trick, wie man sie aus diesen Daten ermitteln kann ? Dann schlage ich Dich für den "Nobel-Preis für Mathematik vor".



T0M@0 schrieb:


> Der Trick  ist ja, dass man sich das ganze alle 6 Stunden runter lädt (und die  alten Daten NICHT überschreibt) und in eine Datenbank schreibt. Dann  kann man sich durch die Differenzen alles berechnen.


 Ist mir schon klar, habe bisher (im Job) nicht nur ein Programm geschrieben.


----------



## mallkuss (24. Oktober 2014)

Also entgegen der Infos aus dem Header steht zB in meiner Zeile mein user name, meine aktuellen punkte und meine aktuellen WUs. Das funzt bisher super.... ich pack jetzt mal ein paar tage in die Datenbank und schraube weiter an meinen stats. Mal checken ob die zu den "offiziellen" passen...


----------



## hbf878 (24. Oktober 2014)

mattinator schrieb:


> Nicht die Anzahl der Projekte (Header der Nutzer-Liste):
> Oder kennst Du einen Trick, wie man sie aus diesen Daten ermitteln kann ? Dann schlage ich Dich für den "Nobel-Preis für Mathematik vor".


Doch, komischerweise bezeichnet _sum(total)_ die Anzahl der WUs. 


```
Stanford:
 name          newcredit          sum(total)            team 
 TheWasp          1607655436          411587          70335
 
 Punkte und WUs laut EOC: 
 TheWasp          1,607,568,172          411,581
```


----------



## MESeidel (24. Oktober 2014)

_newcredit _sind die Punkte und _   sum(total)_ die Anzahl Projekte.

Wie schon erwähnt wurde, laden die ganzen Stat Seiten alle 3 Stunden die Datei und berechnen die Änderungen.
Es müsste auch gzip Dateien geben, nicht nur die klartext.

Man sieht das auch schon bei den Stat Seiten wenn sie man überlastet werden wird beinm nächste nUpdate ien größerer Sprung angezeigt.
Während andere Seiten das im 3 Stunden Intervall zeigen.
Früher bei Hard|Folding gab es das Datum der ersten WU.
Bei sehr alten Nutzern war das das Datum als der Service gestartet ist.

EOC erklärt gibt auch ein paar technische Daten:
DB Statistics - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats
Besonders wichtig: sie berechnen nie alle Teams und Nutzer, sondern nur die Top X.


----------



## mattinator (25. Oktober 2014)

Ok, ok, ich gebe mich geschlagen. Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil. Ich hatte Header und die Werte darunter falsch interpretiert, da ich nicht so genau hingeschaut hatte. Allerdings hatte ich auch nicht die ganze Seite geladen, das hätte mir mit meinen 6MBit-DSL-Anschluss etwas zu lange gedauert.


----------



## mallkuss (27. Oktober 2014)

Also meine stats scheinen zu funktionieren  Sind jetzt stündlich aktualisiert und haben lokale Zeitstempel mit drin. Im Moment habe ich die top20 des Teams drin, wer da also Interesse hat kriegt gerne den link via PM. Natürlich ohne support versprechen etc...


----------



## picar81_4711 (27. Oktober 2014)

mallkuss schrieb:


> Also meine stats scheinen zu funktionieren  Sind jetzt stündlich aktualisiert und haben lokale Zeitstempel mit drin. Im Moment habe ich die top20 des Teams drin, wer da also Interesse hat kriegt gerne den link via PM. Natürlich ohne support versprechen etc...


 Bitte schicke mir den Link. Ist ja super!


----------



## Haxti (27. Oktober 2014)

Würde mir das auch gerne angucken


----------



## Stefan84 (27. Oktober 2014)

Ich ebenfalls


----------



## T0M@0 (28. Oktober 2014)

ich auch


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Oktober 2014)

... rate mal wer noch ...


----------



## Rarek (28. Oktober 2014)

hier hinten ist auch noch einer


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Oktober 2014)

Auch mir bitte.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (28. Oktober 2014)

Oo  ich Schrei mal mit


----------



## mattinator (28. Oktober 2014)

Wenn Dein Datenbank-Server noch nicht in die Knie gegangen ist, ich auch.


----------



## Stefan84 (28. Oktober 2014)

Hatte ich nicht irgendwo mal geschrieben das mein PC *kein* 24/7-Dauerfalter werden soll?
Nunmehr stelle ich fest das der Kasten seit knapp 2 Wochen durchknobelt


----------



## picar81_4711 (28. Oktober 2014)

Stefan84 schrieb:


> Hatte ich nicht irgendwo mal geschrieben das mein PC *kein* 24/7-Dauerfalter werden soll?
> Nunmehr stelle ich fest das der Kasten seit knapp 2 Wochen durchknobelt


 Und das mit der Stromrechnung bekommst Du auch in den Griff..........
ein anderes Hobby kostet auch Geld.....
oder ich vergleiche es immer mit Suchtmitteln(rauchen?), ich gebe es halt fürs folden aus und ist nicht ungesund für mich, es macht Spaß und für andere ist es eine Hilfe....


----------



## T0M@0 (28. Oktober 2014)

mallkuss schrieb:


> Also meine stats scheinen zu funktionieren  Sind jetzt stündlich aktualisiert und haben lokale Zeitstempel mit drin. Im Moment habe ich die top20 des Teams drin, wer da also Interesse hat kriegt gerne den link via PM. Natürlich ohne support versprechen etc...


 
Seh ich das richtig, dass du stündlich die Stats von Stanford ziehst? Kann sein, dass du da bald auf der Blacklist landest. Glaube erlaubt war nur alle 3 Stunden


----------



## hbf878 (28. Oktober 2014)

https://folding.stanford.edu/home/teams-stats/ schrieb:
			
		

> The donor and team lists are generated now every hour and can be downloaded once an hour from these links:
> http://fah-web.stanford.edu/daily_user_summary.txt.bz2
> http://fah-web.stanford.edu/daily_team_summary.txt.bz2
> Downloads of the daily donor and team lists should be limited to no more than 24 downloads a day.


12345
 @mallkuss
 Was ich ja cool fände, wäre eine Statistik der errechneten Punkte aller Teams - also quasi die Gesamtleistung des Projekts - im zeitlichen Verlauf. So etwas gibt es meines Wissens noch nicht.


----------



## T0M@0 (28. Oktober 2014)

hbf878 schrieb:


> 12345
> @mallkuss
> Was ich ja cool fände, wäre eine Statistik der errechneten Punkte aller Teams - also quasi die Gesamtleistung des Projekts - im zeitlichen Verlauf. So etwas gibt es meines Wissens noch nicht.


 
Dafür benötigt man die Info für welches Projekt jemand seine Punkte bekommen hat. Sowas kann man wohl nicht von Stanford bekommen...


----------



## hbf878 (28. Oktober 2014)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Dafür benötigt man die Info für welches Projekt jemand seine Punkte bekommen hat. Sowas kann man wohl nicht von Stanford bekommen...


Auf dieser Seite (die ist doch von dir, oder?) gibt es ja schon eine Übersicht der Gesamtpunkte und der Gesamt-WUs. Ich dachte, es wäre vielleicht interessant, diese Daten "mitzuschneiden" und dann daraus eine Wertetabelle bzw ein Diagramm (so wie bei EOC) zu erstellen, auf der man die *PPD aller Teams/User zusammengerechnet* (gewissermaßen die Gesamt-PPD des Projekts) im zeitlichen Verlauf sehen kann. Meines Wissens gibt es ein solches Diagramm noch nicht, bzw der zeitliche Verlauf der Gesamtpunkte ist noch nirgendwo dokumentiert.


----------



## mattinator (28. Oktober 2014)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> oder ich vergleiche es immer mit Suchtmitteln(rauchen?), ich gebe es halt fürs folden aus und ist nicht ungesund für mich, es macht Spaß und für andere ist es eine Hilfe....


 Das mit dem "nicht ungesund" stimmt schon, eine Sucht ist es jedoch gewissermaßen auch.


----------



## sc59 (29. Oktober 2014)

EIN Hobby ist schon teuer ,...., shit jetzt habe ich DREI.


----------



## T0M@0 (29. Oktober 2014)

hbf878 schrieb:


> Auf dieser Seite (die ist doch von dir, oder?) gibt es ja schon eine Übersicht der Gesamtpunkte und der Gesamt-WUs. Ich dachte, es wäre vielleicht interessant, diese Daten "mitzuschneiden" und dann daraus eine Wertetabelle bzw ein Diagramm (so wie bei EOC) zu erstellen, auf der man die *PPD aller Teams/User zusammengerechnet* (gewissermaßen die Gesamt-PPD des Projekts) im zeitlichen Verlauf sehen kann. Meines Wissens gibt es ein solches Diagramm noch nicht, bzw der zeitliche Verlauf der Gesamtpunkte ist noch nirgendwo dokumentiert.


 
Ja, dass sollte problemlos möglich sein. Aber halt nicht Pro Projekt.


----------



## Rarek (29. Oktober 2014)

kan man die Signatur eig auch auto aktualisieren?


----------



## Stefan84 (29. Oktober 2014)

Gerade eben habe ich Post bekommen... Einen Brief:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Darin befand sich: NOCH ein Brief 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja da meinte es halt einer gut mit der Verpackung, also mal weiter:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja nee, is klar Da wollte wohl einer sein Papier irgendwie loswerden 
Ach gugg an, da ist ja doch was drin:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das macht mich ja nun doch neugierig, also mal weiter auspacken 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achsoooooo, na dann versteh ich das mit der dreifachen Verpackung natürlich 
Danke dem Absender herzlichst für die Aufkleber


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (29. Oktober 2014)

Nette Sticker ! Gefallen mir sehr !


----------



## Stefan84 (30. Oktober 2014)

So, nach 2 Wochen Dauerfalten bekommt mein kleiner Falterling heute Nacht mal eine kurze Pause und darf sich etwas erholen.
Und morgen -bzw. nachher- gehts dann wieder frisch, fromm, fröhlich, frei ans Werk 

Tante Edit meint am nächsten Tag:
irgendwie scheinen die Core17 ausgegangen zu sein, jetzt gibts "nur" noch 15er-Kost zum knobeln  Und entsprechend weniger PPD fallen dabei ab. Aber was solls, muss ja auch gemacht werden.


----------



## picar81_4711 (31. Oktober 2014)

Ja, bei mir auch leider nur 15er....


----------



## TheSebi41 (31. Oktober 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (31. Oktober 2014)

Nach 2 Core 15 Projekten in Folge hatte ich letzte Nacht mal mein Linux Mint 16 folden lassen, die TPF ca. 8% kürzer beim 9201-er Projekt im Vergleich zu Windows.


----------



## Stefan84 (31. Oktober 2014)

Respekt 
Ich häng momentan in ner 15er-Schleife irgendwie. 
Sprach's und soeben wurde sich die nächste 15er geangelt... Sonderlich viel wirft die ja nicht ab:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (31. Oktober 2014)

Ja, ja, die ollen "Heizer". Kennen wir hier zur Genüge. Aber wenn ich mich richtig erinnnere, waren die Core_11 und Core_15 Projekte noch "schlimmer".

EDIT: Der "Kapitan" ist wieder da: Kapitan - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats.


----------



## Stefan84 (31. Oktober 2014)

Naja wie schon mehrfach erwähnt, mir ist es eigentlich egal was gefaltet wird, Hauptsache es wird gefaltet 
Sind ja nunmal alles Aufgaben die erledigt werden wollen. Und wenn Stanford meint ich soll 15er-WUs falten, dann falte ich eben Core15-WU's.

Was mich halt nur gewundert hat das die jetzigen Core15 so wenig Punkte abwerfen, die ersten 15er die ich hatte haben wesentlich mehr gebracht. Aber sei's drum: GUT FALT!


EDIT:
Sieht man auch hier ganz gut, bis vor ein Tagen immer ~200k PPD, jetzt rund 70k. http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=664445


----------



## picar81_4711 (1. November 2014)

mattinator schrieb:


> Ja, ja, die ollen "Heizer". Kennen wir hier zur Genüge. Aber wenn ich mich richtig erinnnere, waren die Core_11 und Core_15 Projekte noch "schlimmer".
> 
> EDIT: Der "Kapitan" ist wieder da: Kapitan - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats.


 Das freut mich auch sehr!
Weiß einer von Euch, wo *Amigafan *ist? Falten tut er noch.....


----------



## mattinator (1. November 2014)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Weiß einer von Euch, wo *Amigafan *ist? Falten tut er noch.....


Ist vllt. als Beta-Tester im Folding-Forum zu stark beansprucht.


----------



## Thosch (2. November 2014)

mattinator schrieb:


> ...
> Zum Spielen kannst Du (ab Windows 7) den Treiber auch ohne Reboot wechseln, falls das nicht zu umständlich wird.


 Das ist interessant und neu für mich. Gibts da irwo eine Erklärung oder Hauzu dafür ? THX4Help.


----------



## mattinator (2. November 2014)

Thosch schrieb:


> Gibts da irwo eine Erklärung oder Hauzu dafür ?


 Bei mir hat der NVIDIA Installer unter Windows 7 noch nie einen Reboot gefordert. Alternativ sollte es aber auch über den Windows Geräte-Manager funktionieren:
- Eigenschaften der Grafikkarte
- Treiber aktualisieren
- Auf dem Computer nach Treibersoftware suchen
- Aus einer Liste von Gerätetreibern auf dem Computer auswählen:
Da sollten Dir alle bisher für die aktuelle Grafikkarte installieren Treiber aufgelistet werden (Window 7 hält die Komponenten für jedem Treiber in einem separatem Bereich auf der Festplatte).


----------



## Thosch (2. November 2014)

Und den kan man dann einfach so austauschen ohne Reboot ? Und der entspr. läuft und funzt dann auch ?    Das wäre *extrem* gut und einfach um zw. Falten und Spielen wechseln zu können.


----------



## mattinator (2. November 2014)

Thosch schrieb:


> Und den kan man dann einfach so austauschen ohne Reboot ?


 Also ich hab's so schon getan. Auch das letzte Update über den NVIDIA Installer lief ohne reboot.


----------



## picar81_4711 (4. November 2014)

mattinator schrieb:


> Also ich hab's so schon getan. Auch das letzte Update über den NVIDIA Installer lief ohne reboot.


 Ja, geht jetzt. Kann ich bestätigen. Obwohl ich mache trotzdem gerne noch einen reboot.....


----------



## mattinator (4. November 2014)

Och nöö: GTX 980, 970, 780 (Ti): Geforce-Käufer bekommen Assassin's Creed Unity, Far Cry 4 oder The Crew dazu. Da war ich wohl doch etwas zu voreilig, Far Cry 4 oder Assassin's Creed Unity werde ich vllt. auch noch spielen.


----------



## picar81_4711 (4. November 2014)

Ja, Unity werde ich mir auch holen, sowas aber auch.....


----------



## ProfBoom (4. November 2014)

Die Lösung ist doch einfach:
Ihr holt euch so eine Karte mit Spiel.
Die andere Karte faltet ja, mit der könnt ihr eh nicht spielen...


----------



## mattinator (4. November 2014)

Und die "übrigen" Karten schicken wir Dir dann.


----------



## ProfBoom (4. November 2014)

Hehe, hab gerade erst meine HD5770 ausgebaut, weil ich im Moment eh nicht zocke. Platz für eine weitere hätte ich also.


----------



## norse (5. November 2014)

So jetzt hat mich die Neugier doch gepackt ... und da ich des öfteren mal einige Zeit in Hotels verbringe ... kann ich mein Notebook einfach mal laufen lassen 

Ist zwar nur ein kleiner i7MQ oder eine mikrige GT740m ... Aber wenn das denen hilft ist das doch super!  sehr interessant das Ganze! Schade das man dabei nicht wirklich was beobachten kann  aber ich denke ich werde das ab und an mal nebenbei mitlaufen lassen, wenigstens mit mittlerer Leistung...


----------



## Rarek (5. November 2014)

fröhliches mitfalten


----------



## Stefan84 (6. November 2014)

Willkommen im Team  Und wie ich sehe, wieder ein Thüringer mehr 
Für das Notebook würde ich dir eher den NaCl-Client empfehlen, der rennt unter Google Chrome und bekommt wesentlich kleinere WU's die der Lappi bedeutend schneller abarbeiten kann.
Habe ich unter anderem auch auf meinem Notebook mit dem Core i5 3210M am laufen.

Meine Rechner-GPU hat jetzt eine FahCore_18 zum knobeln bekommen  Bisher hatte ich nur max. 17er, bei der 18er jetzt hat er gut 19 Stunden zu tun...


----------



## ProfBoom (6. November 2014)

norse schrieb:


> Schade das man dabei nicht wirklich was beobachten kann


 Früher gab's mal einen Viewer, der das ganze animierte. Ging aber ziemlich auf die Performance.


----------



## Stefan84 (6. November 2014)

ProfBoom schrieb:


> Früher gab's mal einen Viewer, der das ganze animierte.



Den gibts heute auch noch  Zumindest in der Client-Version 7.4.4. Einfach oben rechts auf "Viewer" klicken.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## norse (6. November 2014)

Naja der viewer .... So aufregend ist das ding nicht, ich hatte jetzt erwartet man sieht das da irgendwas passiert... Nunguz, auch ok!
Und thüringen stimmt  leider nicht mehr  mittlerweile bin ich im schönen Baden ansässig.

Muss mir das ganze nochmal genau anschauen, die GPu hatte gestern so ein 17er paket bekommen ... Aber selbst mach 3 stunden war er erst bei 0,3%, wohl weniger sinnvoll... Die CPU ging ganz gut vorwärts, glaube so ein vollwertiger quadcore bringt schon was  

Chrome ist allerdings keine alternative, da lass ich ihn lieber so rennen  und das packt der "kleine" eig ganz gut. Klar ists ein notebook, aber von der cpu ist das ding stärker als mein Spiele-PC


----------



## Haxti (6. November 2014)

Chrome hat den Vorteil, dass die WUs in ein paar Minuten fertig sind, und du schnell aufhören kannst, wenn du weg musst. Außerdem verliert man nicht so viele Punkte, wenn man ihn nicht am Anschlag laufen lässt, im Gegensatz zu normalen WUs mit quick return bonus. Die gpu wird bei chrome nicht benutzt.


----------



## norse (6. November 2014)

Nja nee .... Chrome kommt mir nicht drauf auf die kiste. Dann lieber etwas langsamer, besser als garnicht


----------



## Rarek (6. November 2014)

Folding@home Chrome Client

30-40 min. eine 

edit: Du musst chrome ja nicht benutzen, es reicht ja wenn es mit nacl im Hintergrund läuft...


----------



## picar81_4711 (6. November 2014)

Rarek schrieb:


> Folding@home Chrome Client
> 
> 30-40 min. eine
> 
> edit: Du musst chrome ja nicht benutzen, es reicht ja wenn es mit nacl im Hintergrund läuft...


Ja, so mache ich es auch.....bin auch von Chrome nicht begeistert.....aber vom NACL schon.....und NACL ist super für kleinere Systeme!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. November 2014)

Hier das Gleiche:
Chrome ist nur als Faltbrowser darauf > für Netz nutze ich Firefox und IE


----------



## Bumblebee (6. November 2014)

Hier genauso
 Chrome auf dem lokalen PC am Arbeitsplatz
 Der kann falten - dient eh nur als Unterbau für den (Server-)Arbeitsrechner


----------



## Bumblebee (6. November 2014)

Übrigens ja, die Folding-Server sind teilweise down - leider
 Und ja, schlimmer, Uni Stanford ist im Moment schwer(er) zu erreichen

 .... und nein, natürlich steht nichts davon auf der HP von F@h


----------



## Thosch (6. November 2014)

Und Punkte scheints ja dann auch nicht zu geben ... wenigstens weiter WUs ? Sollte man jetzt in PAUSE gehen damit man nicht ins Leere faltet, bzw. die WUs "verschollen" gehen ?


----------



## mattinator (6. November 2014)

Ich hatte bisher noch keine "Verluste", wurde dann alles später "nachgeliefert". Solange die Assignment Server Projekte verteilen und die Work- oder Collectionserver sie abnehmen (und danach kein kompletter RAID-Crash auf diesen erfolgt), sollten die Statsserver irgendwann alles aufsummieren.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (6. November 2014)

Ich habe seit 1h ein Download laufen dann kommt aber nur Unknown  es geht nicht weiter, was kann ich machen ?

BTW bekomme ich auch "F@H-Team-Member (m/w)" über meinem Avatar angezeigt ?


----------



## hbf878 (6. November 2014)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> BTW bekomme ich auch "F@H-Team-Member (m/w)" über meinem Avatar angezeigt ?


Dafür musst du in der F@H-Benutzergruppe sein. 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/profile.php?do=editusergroups


----------



## mattinator (6. November 2014)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Ich habe seit 1h ein Download laufen dann kommt aber nur Unknown  es geht nicht weiter, was kann ich machen ?


 Up- oder Download ? Protokoll posten.


----------



## Bumblebee (6. November 2014)

Die Server sind back - aber noch fehlt ein Teil der Punkte ..


----------



## picar81_4711 (6. November 2014)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Die Server sind back - aber noch fehlt ein Teil der Punkte ..


 Danke für die Info, meine GTX970 faltet wieder eine 17er....endlich!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. November 2014)

Auch wenn der NaCl für leistungsschwächere Systeme konzipiert ist, ein gewisses Mindestmass an Rechenpower sollte doch vorhanden sein:
 1090T (3,7GHz) ~5min
 Celeron SU2300 (1,6GHz) ~55min


----------



## mattinator (6. November 2014)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Die Server sind back - aber noch fehlt ein Teil der Punkte ..


 Gut zu wissen, bei mir scheinen auch noch nicht alle Punkte "eingetroffen" zu sein.


----------



## Bumblebee (7. November 2014)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Auch wenn der NaCl für leistungsschwächere Systeme konzipiert ist, ein gewisses Mindestmass an Rechenpower sollte doch vorhanden sein:
> 1090T (3,7GHz) ~5min
> Celeron SU2300 (1,6GHz) ~55min



 Stimmt 

Übrigens:
 Basierend auf Projekt 2982 => Core i3 4010U @1.7 GHz ~26min


----------



## Icebreaker87 (8. November 2014)

Habe ich auch schon festgestellt. Ein C2D aus unserem Geschäft braucht auch locker 30min oder mehr. Keine Ahnung wieviel PPD das währen pro Tag


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. November 2014)

Icebreaker87 schrieb:


> Habe ich auch schon festgestellt. Ein C2D aus unserem Geschäft braucht auch locker 30min oder mehr. Keine Ahnung wieviel PPD das währen pro Tag


 125Punkte/WU 
 30min/WU > 48WUs/Tag > 48X125Punkte = 6'000PPD


----------



## Haxti (8. November 2014)

Das ist besser als der X3220 mit dem normalen Client 
Wenn man den nacl wenigstens in der console laufen lassen könnte -.-


----------



## Icebreaker87 (8. November 2014)

Oke das mit den 125 Punkten wusste ich nicht. Dann würde es sich ja doch noch lohnen denn wieder zu starten


----------



## Haxti (12. November 2014)

Hmm habe gerade bemerkt, dass mein Server heute sich n Tag Urlaub genommen hat 
Letzte WU heute Nacht hochgeladen und dann einfach nix



Spoiler



00:45:17:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 247500 out of 250000 steps  (99%)
00:45:20:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.200:8080
00:45:23:WU01:FS00:Assigned to work server 155.247.166.220
00:45:23:WU01:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: RUNNING cpu:4 from 155.247.166.220
00:45:23:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 155.247.166.220:8080
00:45:26:WU01:FS00ownloading 199.75KiB
00:46:54:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 250000 out of 250000 steps  (100%)
00:46:54:WU00:FS00:0xa4ynamicWrapper: Finished Work Unit: sleep=10000
00:47:04:WU00:FS00:0xa4:
00:47:04:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Finished Work Unit:
00:47:04:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Reading up to 915792 from "00/wudata_01.trr": Read 915792
00:47:04:WU00:FS00:0xa4:trr file hash check passed.
00:47:04:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Reading up to 839008 from "00/wudata_01.xtc": Read 839008
00:47:04:WU00:FS00:0xa4:xtc file hash check passed.
00:47:04:WU00:FS00:0xa4:edr file hash check passed.
00:47:04:WU00:FS00:0xa4:logfile size: 22862
00:47:04:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Leaving Run
00:47:08:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Writing 1780150 bytes of core data to disk...
00:47:09:WU00:FS00:0xa4one: 1779638 -> 1720902 (compressed to 96.6 percent)
00:47:09:WU00:FS00:0xa4:  ... Done.
00:47:24:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Shutting down core
00:47:24:WU00:FS00:0xa4:
00:47:24:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
00:47:26:WU00:FS00:FahCore returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
00:47:26:WU00:FS00:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:9014 run:153 clone:3 gen:7 core:0xa4 unit:0x0000000d664f2de453e557e8bf3a3ca8
00:47:26:WU00:FS00:Uploading 1.64MiB to 171.64.65.124
00:47:26:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.124:8080
00:47:32:WU00:FS00:Upload 19.04%
00:47:38:WU00:FS00:Upload complete
00:47:38:WU00:FS00:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
00:47:38:WU00:FS00:Final credit estimate, 1652.00 points
00:47:38:WU00:FS00:Cleaning up
******************************* Date: 2014-11-12 *******************************
20:27:51:Started thread 282 on PID 30532



Client steht auf ready. Hab gerade nochmal auf Fold gedrückt, aber er macht einfach nix... Auch nach einem Service neustart nicht. 

Edit: Hab den Work Ordner gelöscht. Jetzt gehts wieder :o


----------



## Bumblebee (12. November 2014)

Ja, manchmal gibt es so einen "Schluckauf" - blöd, aber ist leider so


----------



## Uwe64LE (12. November 2014)

Mein GPU client hat gerade auch seinen Dienst eingestellt ...


----------



## mattinator (12. November 2014)

Unter Windows FAHControl mal beenden und in der Prozessliste nachschauen. Meistens "lungert" da dann noch ein FAHClient herum, diesen killen und FAHControl neu starten hat bei mir eigentlich immer geholfen.


----------



## Uwe64LE (13. November 2014)

Danke. Hab ich versucht. Alles mit FAHxxx gelöscht bzw.im Task Manager beendet, Rechner neu gestartet. Der gleiche Mist wieder.


----------



## mattinator (13. November 2014)

Irgendwas an der Firewall oder Virenscanner verändert ?


----------



## Uwe64LE (13. November 2014)

Nein, nichts. Ich hab den Verdacht, dass die Grafik-Karte ihr Leben aushaucht.

Hab erstmal den NaCl angeworfen und werde am Wochenende mal die Karte tauschen
und den GPU client dann nochmal testen.


----------



## MESeidel (13. November 2014)

HAt schon jemand erwähnt das kakaostats ende das Jahres auch verschwindent?
KakaoStats shutting down

HARD ist ja schon lange eien Leiche, bleibt nur noch EOC wenn ich nicht irre.
Aber vielleicht seid ihr nicht so verliebt in Statistiken wie ich^^


----------



## picar81_4711 (14. November 2014)

MESeidel schrieb:


> HAt schon jemand erwähnt das kakaostats ende das Jahres auch verschwindent?
> KakaoStats shutting down
> 
> HARD ist ja schon lange eien Leiche, bleibt nur noch EOC wenn ich nicht irre.
> Aber vielleicht seid ihr nicht so verliebt in Statistiken wie ich^^


 Schade, auch wenn ich meistens auf EOC schaue, aber ab und zu schaute ich auch auf Kakaostats....


----------



## Rarek (14. November 2014)

hat jemand ne Anleitung wie ich von meinem Arbeitsrechner aus übers Inet meinen Clienten zuhause steuern kann?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. November 2014)

Rarek schrieb:


> hat jemand ne Anleitung wie ich von meinem Arbeitsrechner aus übers Inet meinen Clienten zuhause steuern kann?


Wie wärs mit dem TeamViewer?


----------



## Rarek (14. November 2014)

tv auf nem Arbeitsrechner... mal sehen ob ichs hinbekomm, aber lass meinen Chef bloß nichts wissen^^

aber wiederum überträgt tv viele Daten, zuviele (auch daten welche man nicht übertragen haben möchte...)


----------



## Haxti (14. November 2014)

Naja du kannst auch den fah viewer installieren und dann deinen heimpc eintragen. (Is mit dynamischen IPs und dem heimrouter halt schwieriger). Aber das wird er auch nicht besser finden. So hab ichndas gemacht. Nachdem ich aber nicht weiß, wie sicher das ist, hab ich den server auf die openVPN Adresse beschraenkt, sodass ich ihn nur mit dem VPN abfragen kann. Da isses einfacher, wenn du dir n Skript bastelst, dass dir alle paar Minuten die logs per mail schickt  aber steuern geht dann halt ned


----------



## Rarek (14. November 2014)

und zur not: lass ihn rechnen (der bleibt ja bei konstant 52-53 °C)


----------



## Bumblebee (14. November 2014)

Rarek schrieb:


> ... aber lass meinen Chef bloß nichts wissen^^



Das ist ein Killerkriterium

 Lass einfach laufen; allenfalls die Script/Mail-Lösung


----------



## picar81_4711 (15. November 2014)

Oder mit HFM kann man es super überwachen....aber nicht steuern: *Folding Client Summary*http://home.arcor.de/picar81/summary.html


----------



## Uwe64LE (15. November 2014)

Ich hoffe, 2 Tage Ausfall werden als Grund akzeptiert, dass ich eine WU gelöscht habe. 
Aber egal, was ich unternommen habe, selbst mit frisch installiertem client wurde immer wieder 
die vermurkste WU weiter bearbeitet (bzw. nicht bearbeitet).

Letzten Endes halfen nur die altbewährten, radikalen Mittel: WU löschen und Core löschen.
Nach dem Herunterladen eines neuen Core 17 und eines neuen Core a4 hat sich FAH client dann auch gnädig
dazu herabgelassen, weiter mit mir zusammen zu arbeiten.


----------



## Bumblebee (15. November 2014)

.. es sei dir verziehen


----------



## ProfBoom (15. November 2014)

Eigentlich wollte ich ja für teeren und federn plädieren, aber wenn unsere Oberhummel sagt, es sei verziehen, dann schließe ich mich dem an!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. November 2014)

Hört sich für mich nach ner faulen WU an, hatte in meiner Falter+Laufbahn auch schon ein paar.


----------



## Stefan84 (16. November 2014)

Bei mir werden heute auch kaum Punkte rum kommen, laut Client dauert die Berechnung mit der GPU noch 16,5 Stunden, mit der CPU noch 10,5 Stunden...
Irgendwie bekomm ich seit knapp einer Woche nur noch die langatmigen WU's. Macht sich natürlich auch im Punkteschnitt bemerkbar, trotz das ich nebenbei noch per Lappi kleine WU's berechnen lasse


----------



## mattinator (16. November 2014)

Stefan84 schrieb:


> Irgendwie bekomm ich seit knapp einer Woche nur noch die langatmigen WU's.


 Lässt sich ggf. partiell unter Configure, Slots durch die "Extra Slot Option" max-packet-size=small regulieren.


----------



## Stefan84 (16. November 2014)

Hm, das will bei mir irgendwie nicht funktionieren, ich bekomm nur eine Fehlermeldung.


----------



## Dark-Nightmare (17. November 2014)

Hi Leute, 

ich sitz gerade in der Uni und wollte meinen Laptop ein bisschen arbeiten lassen, da es hier gerade so Laut ist fällt der Lüfter überhaupt nicht auf 

Da ich den Client jetzt nicht einschalten wollte, habe ich mal das NaCl ausprobiert. Was mich grade wundert ist, dass ich theoretisch mit NaCl mehr PPD mache als mit dem Client  Kann mir jemand vielleicht sagen warum das so ist ? 

Dachte eigentlich das man mit dem Client mehr PPD macht, oder hab ich das System einfach noch nicht richtig verstanden?


----------



## Haxti (17. November 2014)

Gerade im unteren Leistung segment ist nacl besser, da dir der quick return bonus nicht auf die Fuße fällt. Zumindest hatte ich das so verstanden.


----------



## Dark-Nightmare (17. November 2014)

Hi Haxti, 

danke für die Antwort  Der Laptop ist ein 2012 MacBook Pro. Verbaut ist ein Intel I7-3720QM.

Wenn der Client übers Wochenende läuft (ab Freitag 24h bis Sontagabends, lezte WU wird dann noch zu Ende gerechnet) hab ich laut Anzeige ca. 22000PPD die erreicht werden. Bei dem NaCl wird mir 7min für eine WU angezeigt. Das würden dann ja theoretisch knapp 26000PPD sein.


----------



## Haxti (17. November 2014)

Jup ist gut möglich. Zwischen 16k und 24k ist bei meinem Server auch alles möglich. Kommt also sehr auf die WUs an. Nacl is da glaub ich auch etwas konstanter.


----------



## mattinator (17. November 2014)

Stefan84 schrieb:


> Hm, das will bei mir irgendwie nicht funktionieren, ich bekomm nur eine Fehlermeldung.


 Poste mal einen Screenshot.


----------



## Stefan84 (17. November 2014)

Kann ich gerne machen 
Bei "Name" ist es doch eigentlich egal was ich eingebe, oder?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit sagt:
hat sich soeben erledigt. Der Rechner ist eben doch nur so schlau wie der, der davor sitzt 

Edit die Zweite:
Mist, nun hat sich der Client verabschiedet  Also runterwerfen, neu drauf und neu einrichten... Er werkelt jetzt erstmal wieder, hoffe ich hab die Einstellungen wieder so hinbekommen wie sie waren.


----------



## Thosch (17. November 2014)

Sind die 18er WUs besser als die 17er bei Nvidia´s ? Und kommt man an die mit dem Beta-Flag ran ?


----------



## mattinator (17. November 2014)

Nein (NVIDIA Windows), ja (nur).


----------



## Rarek (18. November 2014)

mal zu HFM... Wie kann ich übers inet auf meinen clienten zugreifen? oder muss das alles local laufen?


----------



## picar81_4711 (18. November 2014)

Rarek schrieb:


> mal zu HFM... Wie kann ich übers inet auf meinen clienten zugreifen? oder muss das alles local laufen?


 Ich mache es auch über HFM und einem kleinen kostenlosen Webspace von Arcor. HFM stellt regelmäßig seine Ergebnisse auf den Webspace: Folding Client Summary
Wenn Du interesse hast, kann ich gerne es näher erläutern.....


----------



## Rarek (18. November 2014)

gerne, gerne

kennst du noch andere hoster for free ? bei Arcor lese ich nur kaufen...


----------



## picar81_4711 (18. November 2014)

Rarek schrieb:


> gerne, gerne
> 
> kennst du noch andere hoster for free ? bei Arcor lese ich nur kaufen...


Bei Arcor einfach anmelden/registrieren, dann steht dir der Webspace zur verfügung. Bestimmt gibt es auch andere Anbieter....bei Arcor hast halt 1GB Tariffic/Monat, das reicht gut aus, um HFM 15-minütlich die Ergebnisse hochladen zu lassen.
Meine Einstellungen in HFM(Bilder sagen mehr als Worte):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das zweite Bild zeigt meine Einstellungen, wie HFM die PPD berechnet. So finde ich es am besten....das erste Bild zeigt meine Einstellungen für den Webspace....wichtig ist der "/" bei *Target Path*.
Bis ich da drauf gekommen bin, das es an diesem scheiterte.....
So müsste es funktionieren, ansonsten einfach fragen....


----------



## Rarek (18. November 2014)

passt ...


----------



## Haxti (19. November 2014)

Bei euserv gibts auch eine vserver Testprogramm. Wenn jemand keys will, schreibt mich an  damit kann man dann auch etwas mehr machen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. November 2014)

Blöde Frage :
 Kann man die ganz langen GPU-Projekte irgendwie vermeiden? 

 Ich werde ja in nächster Zeit wieder mehr gamen und wollte so den Bonusverlust etwas eindämmen.


----------



## Bumblebee (20. November 2014)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Blöde Frage :



Stimmt  - *MUAHAHAHAHA*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Kann man die ganz langen GPU-Projekte irgendwie vermeiden?


 
 Mir ist kein "sicherer" Weg bekannt
 Die Projekte haben aber häufig auch entsprechend lange "Latenzzeiten" - sollte also keinen "groben" Einbruch geben


----------



## Rarek (20. November 2014)

gibt es überhaupt noch 15'er core's ? Ich kriege grad nur 17'er... und die laufen bei ~ 85% ab


----------



## Bumblebee (20. November 2014)

Rarek schrieb:


> gibt es überhaupt noch 15'er core's ? Ich kriege grad nur 17'er... und die laufen bei ~ 85% ab



Ja, die gibt es (in meinem Fall *leider*) noch; es scheinen aber weniger zu werden


----------



## Rarek (20. November 2014)

kann man bem Client irgentwie sagen, dass er nur 15'er/kleine core's akzeptiert?


----------



## schrotflinte56 (20. November 2014)

Hallo liebe Falter.Ich hätte gerne eure Meinungen zu meiner Idee einen Pentium4 system mit einer 7970 auszustatten. Dort sollte nur die GPU dann falten aber würde der alte P4 den CPU overhead des AMD Grafik Treibers überhaupt stämmen können? Und würde XP als Betriebssystem reichen oder gibts ein gutes Linux Derivat für GPU folding ? 

Mfg


----------



## picar81_4711 (20. November 2014)

schrotflinte56 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Falter.Ich hätte gerne eure Meinungen zu meiner Idee einen Pentium4 system mit einer 7970 auszustatten. Dort sollte nur die GPU dann falten aber würde der alte P4 den CPU overhead des AMD Grafik Treibers überhaupt stämmen können? Und würde XP als Betriebssystem reichen oder gibts ein gutes Linux Derivat für GPU folding ?
> 
> Mfg


 Hat dein P4 überhaupt PCIe? Es gibt zwar jetzt schon Boards, die P4 + PCIe haben, aber das Verhältnis der Grafikleistung zur CPU-Leistung ist sehr unausgeglichen....


----------



## schrotflinte56 (20. November 2014)

Also mein altes 478 system hat ein board mit AGP und pcie. Wollte damals vorbereitet sein auf die PCI Ära ^^ Ab welcher CPU würde sich das lohnen? Geplant ist für Ende des Jahres ein günstiges system wo dann 2 gpus falten sollen.welche CPU sollte ich für solch ein Vorhaben wählen? Der Rest des Systems wird dann so günstig wie möglich zusammen gestellt.

Mfg
.


----------



## Thosch (20. November 2014)

Vllt. eine APU, denn da könnte die GraKa falten wärend du andere einfachere Sachen machst wie z.Bsp surfen oder so. Und es beeinträchtigt nicht die GraKa-Faltleistung.  Hat das wer schon so ausprobiert ?


----------



## hbf878 (20. November 2014)

schrotflinte56 schrieb:


> Also mein altes 478 system hat ein board mit AGP und pcie. Wollte damals vorbereitet sein auf die PCI Ära ^^ Ab welcher CPU würde sich das lohnen? Geplant ist für Ende des Jahres ein günstiges system wo dann 2 gpus falten sollen.welche CPU sollte ich für solch ein Vorhaben wählen? Der Rest des Systems wird dann so günstig wie möglich zusammen gestellt.
> 
> Mfg
> .


Welche GPUs würdest du wählen? Wenn du die Wahl hast zwischen 2 kleinen billigen und einer teuren GPU, dann wäre die eine teure GPU möglicherweise die bessere Wahl, denn durch den Qick Return Bonus - den Bonus für schnelles Berechnen der WUs - steigt die Punkteausbeute exponentiell zur Faltleistung. Bsp: HD7770 vs HD7870: Preis +100%, Leistung +90%, PPD +350%. 
Wenn du sowieso "große" GPUs kaufen solltest, dann macht es allerdings keinen Sinn, zum Topmodell zu greifen, da dieses oft besonders teuer (Nvidia) oder stromhungrig (AMD) ist.

 Um deine CPU-Frage zu beantworten: http://geizhals.de/intel-pentium-g3250-bx80646g3250-a1143879.html oder http://geizhals.de/amd-athlon-x4-740-ad740xokhjbox-a846374.html sollten wohl reichen.


----------



## Muschkote (20. November 2014)

Mal kurz was anderes, heute kam meine neue Gamer Karte an.
Statt der ursprünglich gewünschten Asus GTX 970 bin ich wegen Lieferengpässen auf eine Gigabyte GTX 970 Windforce 3x umgestiegen.
Der erste Falttest sieht schon mal gut aus. Was für ein Biest.


----------



## Icebreaker87 (20. November 2014)

@picar was sollte man den für Parameter setzten wenn ich die Webseite auf dem Falter (also Local) erzeugen möchte? Könnt ja dann per Link von meinem Hauptrechner aus betrachten wies läuft


----------



## mattinator (20. November 2014)

Muschkote schrieb:


> Mal kurz was anderes, heute kam meine neue Gamer Karte an.


 Hmm, dann wird aus dieser aktuellen Prognose von meiner EOC-Seite (mattifolder - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats) wohl doch nichts:



User Name|Rank Diff|Points Diff|Gain Daily|Date Overtake
Muschkote
|4|-172,834,540|37,594|06.22.27, 9pm / 
*12.6 Years*


----------



## Keinem (20. November 2014)

Guten Abend,

ich bin von dem Projekt begeistert und plane in Zukunft einen kleinen Server, weil mein PC eigentlich immer nur kurzfristig an ist bzw. ich derzeit überhaupt keinen habe. 

Ich möchte gerne als Betriebssystem Ubuntu-Server verwenden. Kann ich den Client auch im Terminal einstellen und laufen lassen  ?

Ich würde mich sehr über eine Antwort von den faltenden Profis freuen  .


----------



## schrotflinte56 (20. November 2014)

Danke hbf878
So wie es aussieht haben sich soeben die Weichen schon gestellt nach einem Telefonat mit meinem Bruder.Meine Dauerleihgabe an ihn bekomme ich zurück da er wohl flügge geworden ist und IT-technisch auf eigenen Beinen stehen will Das bedeutet es wird ein Q6600 System mit mit altem Intel 965p Chipsatz.Es hat 2 Pcie Slots die im Crossfire mit 2x 8Lanes anbinden.Das dürfte doch reichen für 2 HD7970 oder?

mfg


----------



## Rarek (20. November 2014)

ist es bei ner gpu eig. normal, dass wenn sie faltet, dass man nicht mehr ruckelfrei surven kann?


----------



## Icebreaker87 (20. November 2014)

Ja ist durchaus möglich. Video schauen ist meistens auch nicht mehr ruckelfrei drin


----------



## Rarek (20. November 2014)

bei mir sieht das momentan so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ProfBoom (20. November 2014)

Mit meiner HD7870 kann ich alles (außer spielen und Tiernahrung) prima nebenher machen.
Core17 ist leider zu empfindlich um nebenher zu spielen.

Im Browser+Flash/Mediaplayer mal die Hardwarebeschleunigung abschalten und gucken, ob es dann besser läuft.
Die CPU kann ja auch mal was machen


----------



## Rarek (21. November 2014)

cpu? die ist stamm auf ~94% (immer fleißig am Falten...)


----------



## RG Now66 (21. November 2014)

8iosmod schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> 
> ich bin von dem Projekt begeistert und plane in Zukunft einen kleinen Server, weil mein PC eigentlich immer nur kurzfristig an ist bzw. ich derzeit überhaupt keinen habe.
> 
> ...



Hey 8iomod

Ein Faltserver für 24/7 ist natürlich immer eine überlegung wert. 

Zum Thema Ubuntu server kann ich jetzt keine Erfahrung beisteuern, ich selbst benutze ubuntu mit unity oberfläche.

Mfg RG


----------



## Stefan84 (21. November 2014)

Mein Rechner hat mal wieder seeehr lange zu tun...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist das bei euch auch so? Hab seit gut einer Woche nur noch die großen WU's, da kommt über den Tag fast nichts zusammen.


----------



## Rarek (21. November 2014)

immerhin, bei mir braucht meine Graka meist 2d für 0x15 und 3-4 d für 0x17 ...

anderweitig lass doch 3 Kerne auf der großen "rumkauen" und 3 mit nacl (chrome)


----------



## Keinem (21. November 2014)

RG Now66 schrieb:


> Hey 8iomod
> 
> Ein Faltserver für 24/7 ist natürlich immer eine überlegung wert.
> 
> ...


 
Dennoch danke, dass du auf meine Frage eingegangen bist  . Vielleicht kann jemand anderes mir weiter helfen  .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. November 2014)

Hallo 8iosmod;6977935"]

Ubuntu ist kein Problem.
Wir BigWU'ler müssen zwangsweise Linux einsetzten da es eine Grundbedingung für BigWU's ist.


----------



## Stefan84 (21. November 2014)

Stefan84 schrieb:


> Heute habe ich auch wieder zu spüren bekommen wofür ich das alles mache...
> 
> Meine  geliebte Oma hat heute nach gut halbjährlichem Kampf gegen einen  Schlaganfall ihre Augen für immer geschlossen...



Wie ich schon im anderen Thread geschrieben hatte, ist es wohl besser dieses Thema hier her zu verlegen statt den Würdigungs-Thread damit zu belasten.
Meine Oma hat fast ein halbes Jahr gekämpft, hatte sich in der Zwischenzeit schon etwas gebessert, aber die Schäden waren wohl doch irreparabel.


----------



## Muschkote (21. November 2014)

Ich glaube fast, ich habe ein ganz gutes Exemplar erwischt.  (ppd ist nicht aussagekräftig, da ich zwischendurch pausiert hatte)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Stromverbrauch bei 225W der ganze Rechner. (50W idle)

Edit: Sorry, mein Post passt nicht ganz zu dem über mir. Mein Beileid Stefan.


----------



## picar81_4711 (21. November 2014)

Icebreaker87 schrieb:


> @picar was sollte man den für Parameter setzten wenn ich die Webseite auf dem Falter (also Local) erzeugen möchte? Könnt ja dann per Link von meinem Hauptrechner aus betrachten wies läuft


 Da wechselst Du von *FTP-Server* auf *Local Path* und gibst den Pfad an. Und diesen Pfad kannst Du im Netzwerk von deinem Hauptrechner aus öffen, wenn der Ordner im Netzwerk freigegeben ist.


----------



## mattinator (21. November 2014)

Vorsicht, mit den Core_15-Projekten kannst Du Dir bei dem Takt und der Temperatur schnell mal ein paar "NANs" einhandeln. Bei mir waren die dann mit +161 (konstanter 1489MHz Boost) stabil, allerdings noch ohne Sommer-Hitze unterm Dach. Einmal mit +172 nach 5% NANs und mit +186 (Boost 1514) kamen sogar erst bei 90% NANs. Welche ASIC-Quality liest das GPU-Z aus ?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. November 2014)

@Stefan84: Mein Beileid.


----------



## Muschkote (22. November 2014)

mattinator schrieb:
			
		

> Welche ASIC-Quality liest das GPU-Z aus ?



73,4% werden angezeigt. Schaut heute Morgen immer noch gut aus.
Takt wurde gehalten und momentan eine WU 9110 bei 58° und 51% TDP und nur 185 Watt, da könnte noch mehr gehen denke ich.


----------



## mattinator (22. November 2014)

Muschkote schrieb:


> Takt wurde gehalten und momentan eine WU 9110 bei 58° und 51% TDP und nur 185 Watt, da könnte noch mehr gehen denke ich.


 Core_17-Projekte sind bei mir mit +196 (Boost 1525) stabil, das Maximum war +216 (Boost 1544), dabei allerdings sporadisch Fehler ("Bad State detected... attempting to resume from last good checkpoint" oder "BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)"). Core_15 ist (nicht nur für die GTX 970) glatte Stromverschwendung. Unter Windows lasse ich den Takt mittels HWiNFO64, ein paar kleiner Scripts und NVIDIA Inspector bei Core_15 runter- und Core_17 hochschalten, im Moment bin ich jedoch schon eine ganze Weile unter Linux unterwegs.


----------



## ProfBoom (22. November 2014)

mattinator schrieb:


> [...] *Core_15 ist (nicht nur für die GTX 970) glatte Stromverschwendung*.


 
Zum Glück ist es nur Stromverschwendung aus PPD-Sicht. Die Ergebnisse helfen immer noch. Die alte Diskussion...


----------



## Stefan84 (22. November 2014)

Das selbe "Problem" hab ich ja auch mit den Core_18 (GPU) und Core 0xa3 (CPU)...
Da wird knapp 16 Stunden dran geknobelt, punktetechnisch kommen aber nicht 80k zusammen.
Ich hab gestern grade mal läppische 49k zustande bekommen http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=664445


----------



## mattinator (22. November 2014)

ProfBoom schrieb:


> Zum Glück ist es nur Stromverschwendung aus PPD-Sicht. Die Ergebnisse helfen immer noch. Die alte Diskussion...


 Jaein, wenn Projekte effizienter gerechnet werden können, helfen die Ergebnisse der medizinischen Forschung und (!) durch bessere Nutzung der (nicht endlosen !) Ressourcen auf unserer Erde zusätzlich dem Erhalt unserer Umwelt. Oder nicht ?


----------



## Stefan84 (22. November 2014)

Mal noch eine Frage.
Werden bei euch die WU's im Moment direkt wieder gesendet nachdem sie fertig sind? Bei mir scheint es da ein Problem zu geben. Neue WU's zieht er sich direkt runter, aber die fertig berechneten wird er irgendwie nicht los:


----------



## Bumblebee (22. November 2014)

Kann ich (leider) bestätigen


----------



## sc59 (22. November 2014)

bei mir wartet auch eine .
wird hier schon angesprochen.
ist wieder typisch das solche probleme am WE auftreten.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (22. November 2014)

Same here ! Habe auch WU´s in der Pipeline zu Sende gehen aber nicht raus !
Ist da schon mal aufgetreten solch ein Problem ?


----------



## Stefan84 (22. November 2014)

Eine konnte jetzt gesendet werden, die zweite wartet aber immer noch auf Abholung 
Wie verhält es sich da eigentlich mit den Punkten, denn die zählen bei mir (langsam) nach unten, obwohl die Einheit ja fertig berechnet ist?


----------



## Thosch (22. November 2014)

Bei mir auch, 2 WUs. Und der Bonus fällt ins Bodenlose ...  Die Punkte verringern sich weil der Bonus weniger wird. Die Bonuspunkte errechnen sich aus der vergangenen Zeit zw. dem DL und dem UL der WU. Da die WU nicht abgenommen wird kommt kein Ergebnis auf deren Server an = längere Zeit bis Abgabe = weniger Bonus. 

Edit: Betrifft wohl nur die GPU-WUs, die 2. von der CPU wurde doch abgesetzt.


----------



## acer86 (22. November 2014)

Hallo an alle, werde auch mal wieder ein wenig mit Falten mit mein Gaming pc, war ja seit mehr als 1 Jahr nicht mehr Aktiv mit dabei.

Mal zwei kurze fragen, momentan Falte ich mit den nacl client mit den Chrome browser und bringen ca. 125 punkte alle 6min, ist das so richtig oder fehlt da noch der Bonus (passkey ist drin von damals noch wo ich aktiv 24/7 dabei war)

und Frage zwei: gibt es nur noch core 17 Wu´s für Nvidia, die brauch auf meiner GTX770 fast 23h und nur 17000PPD, oder kann man noch andere bekommen?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. November 2014)

Hallo acer86

Was macht deine Gesundheit, hoffentlich nicht schlimmer geworden? 

Zu deinen Fragen:
Das der NaCl nur 125Punkte/WU abwirft ist normal, sprich hat keinen Bonus > ausgehend von deinen 6min sind das ~30'000PPD. 

17'000PPD für ne GTX770 bei Core 17 ist schon sehr sehr wenig (welches Projekt?) > gibt leider ein paar Projekte deren Punkte sind unterirdisch. 

Ich hab zwar ne GTX780 aber du müsste bis auf geschätzte 10-15% doch an ihre Faltleistung rankommen, zum Beispiel P9201 168kPPD (1123MHz Werks-OC)


----------



## acer86 (22. November 2014)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Hallo acer86
> 
> Was macht deine Gesundheit, hoffentlich nicht schlimmer geworden?
> 
> ...



Hallo A.Meier,

Soweit ganz gut, besser ist es leider nicht geworden er schlechter, aber danke der Nachfrage

Ah ok dan hab ich doch alles richtig eingestellt bei NaCL

Die Core 17 wu ist eine 13001 (277, 1, 88)  mit 13:48min TPF und leider lagt der gesamte Rechner wen die wu läuft


----------



## sc59 (22. November 2014)

Hi acer86,
ich bin mir jetzt nicht ganz sicher ob die gtx770 schon zu der 780(ti) Riege dazugehört. --> Treibertechnisch.
du kannst mal den 327.xx.xx. Treiber probieren.
die Kepler Karten (ältere vs neuere) haben da eine Sprung im Treiber.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. November 2014)

acer86 schrieb:


> Die Core 17 wu ist eine 13001 (277, 1, 88) mit 13:48min TPF und leider lagt der gesamte Rechner wen die wu läuft


13:48min sind definitiv zu viel > meine 780 kommt auf 6:45min was ~168kPPD entspricht und das nicht mal mit dem idealen Falttreiber.


sc59 schrieb:


> Hi acer86,
> ich bin mir jetzt nicht ganz sicher ob die gtx770 schon zu der 780(ti) Riege dazugehört. --> Treibertechnisch.


Würde mich jetzt interessieren zu was meine GTX780 (No-Ti) treibertechnisch gehört.


----------



## acer86 (22. November 2014)

Treiber ist der neuste 344.75 (wegen Far cry 4)

Die GTX770 ist technisch gesehen eine GTX680 mit etwas mehr Takt.  Läuft @100% wen der core läuft, temps sind bei 65C°, macht leider auch kein unterschied ob der NaCL läuft oder nicht wird trotzdem nicht schneller.


----------



## Thosch (22. November 2014)

Meine 770er steht bei einer 10473er WU mit ca.91,6k PPD zu Buche. TPF bei 10min 06 sec bei akt. 17%. Und meine vorherige GPU-WU steht immer noch zum Senden aus ...  ...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. November 2014)

acer86 schrieb:


> Treiber ist der neuste 344.75 (wegen Far cry 4)


Die "Far cry 4"-Unterstützung interessiert mich nicht > "Dragon Age: Inqusition" ist meine Welt


----------



## Bumblebee (22. November 2014)

.. die Resultate-Server akzeptieren immer noch keine "alten" WU's


----------



## Stefan84 (22. November 2014)

Na ich bin ja mal gespannt, im Moment zeigt mein Trend ziemlich steil nach unten, und das obwohl nonstop 4 Rechnenwerke knuspern 
Stefan84 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

Und die eine CPU-WU hängt immer noch in der Warteschleife. Kann ich ja nur hoffen das es wenigstens ne Gratis-Nummer ist.


----------



## mattinator (22. November 2014)

acer86 schrieb:


> Treiber ist der neuste 344.75 (wegen Far cry 4)


 Für's Falten ist mit allen Karten unter der 780 der 327.23 der beste, da musst Du Dich entscheiden. Alles nach diesem Treiber resultiert mit den Karten vor dem GK110 in einem Drop von bis zu 50%.



Bumblebee schrieb:


> .. die Resultate-Server akzeptieren immer noch keine "alten" WU's


 Hoffentlich betrifft das nicht auch Eure Big-Advanced-Projekte auf den Servern.
Hier ist z.B. der 129.74.246.143 mit *Reject* markiert: http://fah-web.stanford.edu/pybeta/serverstat.html.


----------



## acer86 (22. November 2014)

mattinator schrieb:


> Für's Falten ist mit allen Karten unter der 780 der 327.23 der beste, da musst Du Dich entscheiden. Alles nach diesem Treiber resultiert mit den Karten vor dem GK110 in einem Drop von bis zu 50%.
> .



Ah ok danke, na ja werd mal testen ob alle games mit den alten Treiber zurecht kommen und ob das System ruckelfrei läuft wen die gpu faltet. hab momentan noch etwas zu kämpfen mit mein Mainboard das ist schon etwas altersschwach und fängt leider an um so länger der cpu ausgelastet ist immer weiter in den Vdrop zu gehen, soll heißen die cpu vcore wird nach nur nach immer weniger, im BIOS eingestellt 1.28V und nach 3 h Falten bin ich nur noch bei 1.24V was der i7-2600k nicht s toll findet und abschmiert.
Da das Bios leider keine weiteren Optionen hat um den Last Vcore drop auszugleichen hilft nur im bios vcore auf 1.30V zu stellen und hoffen das das reicht, die Wandler sind echt am ende


----------



## picar81_4711 (22. November 2014)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> .. die Resultate-Server akzeptieren immer noch keine "alten" WU's


Meine wurden alle abgegeben aber ich habe keine BIGs mehr bekommen....jetzt habe ich wieder eine BIG.....mal schauen, ob das ein Einzelstück ist.


----------



## Stefan84 (23. November 2014)

Meine klebt noch immer bei mir auf dem System fest  Und bei der ist um 8:45 Uhr Timeout...
Und heute sind von mir nicht viele Punkte zu erwarten, für die CPU gabs wieder einen Core 0xa3 und für die GPU eine Core_18: Gesamtlaufzeit bis zum Finish: 19 Stunden.


----------



## Bumblebee (23. November 2014)

Auch bei mir hängen noch ein paar

 Will mir gar nicht ausdenken wieviel Leistung weltweit da den Bach runtergegangen ist


----------



## Uwe64LE (23. November 2014)

Ich hab übrigens keine Probleme mit den Servern.
Bei mir sind heute schon 2 Core 17 WU ohne Probleme raus.


----------



## Stefan84 (23. November 2014)

Die GPU-WU's scheinen ja auch nicht das Problem zu sein, die werden bei mir nach Fertigstellung auch sofort abgeholt.
Allerdings nicht diese eine CPU-WU, warum auch immer.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. November 2014)

Vielleicht wäre es nicht schlecht sich zu überlegen solange das Problem mit den SMP-WU's besteht NaCl zu falten, denn da besteht das Problem nicht.


----------



## Icebreaker87 (23. November 2014)

Ev hilft es ja wenn mal der Falter neugestartet wird. Schaden wirds sicher nicht


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. November 2014)

So Jungs, ihr steht doch so auf *extrem *:
Mein alter Faltserver der im Wohnzimmer als Multimedia-PC steht, ist mir bei der Wiedergabe von Filmen auf DMAX immer wieder an seine Leistungsgrenze gestossen (der Java-Player scheint nicht gerade allzu gut auf Hardwarebeschleunigung durch die GPU (GTS450) optimiert zu sein ).
Standard mässig läuft ja der verlötete SU2300 mit 1,2GHz, ich hatte ihn ja schon von Anfang an auf 1,6GHz laufen  > hab ihn jetzt kurzerhand auf 1,8GHz erhöht sprich also nur ein bescheidenes Plus von 50% gegenüber @Stock. 

Teste gerade mit dem NaCl ob er damit stabil läuft.
Temperatur ist ja dank Wakü kein Problem (max. 42°C). 

Ps: Taktmässig ginge noch mehr, da ich bis jetzt noch keine Hand an die Spannung gelegt habe.


----------



## Icebreaker87 (23. November 2014)

Ist doch Top wens läuft 

Was ist dass den für ein Board dass es solche Einstellungen überhaupt gibt/zulässt?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. November 2014)

Icebreaker87 schrieb:


> Ist doch Top wens läuft
> 
> Was ist dass den für ein Board dass es solche Einstellungen überhaupt gibt/zulässt?


Zotac ION ITX-P 

Das hier ist das System:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showthread.php?t=129680&p=2487101&viewfull=1#post2487101

 Edit:
 Der Aufbau stimmt natürlich nicht mehr ganz 100%:
 Die 40GB-Platte wurde durch die erwähnte SSHD ersetzt und als Radiator kommt ein Coolgate 360 zum Einsatz.


----------



## Icebreaker87 (23. November 2014)

Intressant finde ich wenn ich deine Bilder anklicke kommen nur Screens von Games


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. November 2014)

Sieht aus als würde pcgh verwaiste Links mit anderen Bilder ausfüllen, den diese Bilder hab ich mal vor 1-2 Jahren aus meiner Bibliothek gelöscht. 
 Wen du ein bestimmtes Bild in Gross haben willst melden, sind noch auf dem Rechner.


----------



## Icebreaker87 (23. November 2014)

Mich würde das Bild intressieren wie du beide Pc's an denn Mora gehängt hast


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. November 2014)

Das Foto mit den Schläuchen oder die Zeichnung?


----------



## Icebreaker87 (23. November 2014)

Wenn du so fragst nehme ich beide


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. November 2014)

Bitteschön:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 So war das damals, mein aktueller E5-Server anders verschlaucht > Dual-AGB > Pumpe ohne den aufgesteckten AGB > Server > MORA > Dual-AGB




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Icebreaker87 (23. November 2014)

Dachte schon ob sich die zweit Pumpen nicht gegenseitig stören. Währe ja theoretisch machbar mit nur einer Pumpe da der kleine ja immer läuft nehme ich an?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. November 2014)

Die Eheim 1046 230V läuft immer.
 Die Aquastream Ultra im Hauptrechner läuft nur wenn der 1090T-Rechner läuft.


----------



## Thosch (23. November 2014)

Ich muss mich nach Untersuchungen der "hängenden" WU korrigieren. Ist keine GPU- sondern eine a4-WU die nicht abgenommen wird. Hatte wg. der 5-stelligen Nr. das falsch interpretiert. Bei mir ists der Server Namens "fahnd03" (von dem Serverstatus-Link, ein Feld rot -> CPU-Load) der nicht annimmt. Der UL läuft bis um die 25% und dann kommt Fehlermeldung mit "... Zielcomputer die Verbindung verweigerte." Aber warum erst nach den 25% ?


----------



## mattinator (23. November 2014)

Thosch schrieb:


> Der UL läuft bis um die 25% und dann kommt Fehlermeldung mit "... Zielcomputer die Verbindung verweigerte." Aber warum erst nach den 25% ?


 Im einfachsten Fall ist ein erforderliches Filesystem fast voll, oder Netzwerk-Probleme die zu einem Verbindungsabbruch führen ...


----------



## Stefan84 (23. November 2014)

So, Core_18-WU fertig berechnet, nächste Core_18-WU mit schwachen 1676 PPD bekommen 
Restlaufzeit: 4,9 Tage


----------



## Thosch (23. November 2014)

mattinator schrieb:


> Im einfachsten Fall ist ein erforderliches Filesystem fast voll, oder Netzwerk-Probleme die zu einem Verbindungsabbruch führen ...


 Dann aber nicht auf meiner Seite ...  ...


----------



## mattinator (23. November 2014)

Thosch schrieb:


> Dann aber nicht auf meiner Seite ...  ...


 Nene, ich meinte auf der Server-Seite. Die Probleme betreffen ja einige Nutzer (https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=27033&p=271330&hilit=129.74.246.143#p271330).


----------



## Thosch (24. November 2014)

... puuuhhh ... da sind ja einige *extrem* sauer wg. dem Server ... man kanns ja nachvollziehen.


----------



## Stefan84 (24. November 2014)

Eine Frage dazu hab ich jetzt aber auch noch:
wie werde ich jetzt die fertig bearbeitete, aber nicht "sendefähige" WU in der Liste los? Das sich die Punkte mittlerweile ein Loch in den Boden graben ist mir nun erstmal etwas nebensächlich, zumal die laufenden WU's auch nicht vor heute abend fertig sind (die kürzeste hat noch eine Laufzeit von 7h)


----------



## sc59 (24. November 2014)

Stefan84 schrieb:


> Eine Frage dazu hab ich jetzt aber auch noch:
> wie werde ich jetzt die fertig bearbeitete, aber nicht "sendefähige" WU in der Liste los?


einfach im Client belassen .
Die WU ist ja berrechnet. 
Wenn der Sever wieder online ist nimmt er sie auch.
Löschen ist der falsche Weg. 
Denn dann müsste ein anderer selbige nochmals berrechnen.
und wenn du Pech hast bist du das und ärgerst dich zwei mal.


----------



## Stefan84 (24. November 2014)

Naja ob ich nun zusehe wie die Punkte immer weiter fallen oder sie gleich nochmal neu berechnen lasse ist mir eigentlich Hupe


----------



## Thosch (24. November 2014)

Die fallen max. bis auf die BaseCredits


----------



## ProfBoom (24. November 2014)

Es gibt normalerweise einen Retry-Counter. Je öfter die Verbindung fehlgeschlagen ist, desto länger wird das Intervall in dem versucht wird zu senden.
Es könnte also helfen den Client neu zu starten.


----------



## Stefan84 (24. November 2014)

ProfBoom schrieb:


> Es könnte also helfen den Client neu zu starten.



So habe ich vor einer guten halben Stunde auch gedacht, also mal fix den Clienten neu gestartet. Hätte ich besser nicht tun sollen, denn seitdem hängt selbiger in einer Endlos-Update-Schleife fest. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (24. November 2014)

sc59 schrieb:


> einfach im Client belassen .
> Die WU ist ja berrechnet.
> Wenn der Sever wieder online ist nimmt er sie auch.



Sehe ich auch so. Btw.: wo ist in diesem komischen neuen Foren-Layout der "Gefällt mir"-Button geblieben ?

EDIT: Wann ist eigentlich bei Stanford das Wochenende zu Ende ?


----------



## Stefan84 (24. November 2014)

Vermutlich mittwochs um 12 Uhr 
Naja zumindest läuft der Client jetzt mal wieder, nachdem er gut 1 1/2 Stunden "upgedatet" worden ist.



EDIT:
na DAS lohnt sich doch jetzt mal so richtig 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (24. November 2014)

Nun, Stephan - das wird schon noch - bei 0% sieht das eben so aus


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. November 2014)

mattinator schrieb:


> Btw.: wo ist in diesem komischen neuen Foren-Layout der "Gefällt mir"-Button geblieben ?


Haben sie momentan deaktiviert weil es Ärger macht. 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showthread.php?t=364540&p=6985059&viewfull=1#post6985059


----------



## Stefan84 (24. November 2014)

@Bumblebee: mit "F" bitte 
Naja ich meinte ja auch eher die Credits, nicht die Dauer


----------



## Bumblebee (25. November 2014)

Lieber Stephan mit F - also Stefan 

Dauer; Credits und alles andere hängen zusammen


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (25. November 2014)

sc59 schrieb:


> einfach im Client belassen .
> Die WU ist ja berrechnet.
> Wenn der Sever wieder online ist nimmt er sie auch.
> Löschen ist der falsche Weg.
> ...



Werde meine auch nicht löschen, kann nur eine Frage der Zeit sein bis der Server sie nimmt, hoffe ich zumindest


----------



## Stefan84 (25. November 2014)

Möge die Hoffnung mit dir (und mir) sein 
Meinem Ziel rücke ich ja auch immer näher...


----------



## mattinator (25. November 2014)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Haben sie momentan deaktiviert weil es Ärger macht.
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showthread.php?t=364540&p=6985059&viewfull=1#post6985059



Danke für die Info, da brauche ich ja nicht zu suchen.



MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> kann nur eine Frage der Zeit sein bis der Server sie nimmt, hoffe ich zumindest


Wenn er nicht in die "ewigen Jagdgründe" verschwindet. Momentan lädt nicht mal mehr die Server-Stats-Seite richtig (http://fah-web.stanford.edu/pybeta/serverstat.html), zumindest bei mir.


----------



## picar81_4711 (27. November 2014)

Meine zweite GTX 970 bekomme ich morgen, dann faltet mein 980X mit zweien. Dadurch wird der Idle-Verbrauch von 150W ausgeglichen........


----------



## Hatschi (27. November 2014)

Hallo ihr lieben,

ich bin gerade dabei mir einen kleinen Server zusammenzustellen im Rahmen von Virtualisierung mit verschiedenen OS und verschieden Aufgaben. Einer dieser Aufgaben soll das Falten sein, dazu habe ich bereits einen Thread eröffnet. Dort bekam ich bereits schon ein bisschen Hilfe und vom Bingo88 den Tipp das die GPU Falter den CPU Monstern überlegen sind speziell jetzt auch in Hinblick darauf das BA eingestampft wird.
Nun stehe ich vor dem Problem wie kann ich mir einen einigermaßen Flottenfalter aufstellen?
Für die meisten Serveranwendungen wird das ganze natürlich oversized sein, aber für F@H wollte ich dann schon etwas haben was auch mehr faltet, und das ganze dann praktisch 24/7.
Vielleicht könnt ihr da etwas Licht in dunkle scheinen lassen.

Da stehe ich nun mom mit großen Fragnzeichen über den Kopf ich mahc nur DInge die Hand und Fuß haben um ein höhres Ziel zu erreichen.

Gruß
Hatschi


----------



## Muschkote (27. November 2014)

Hallo Hatschi,

ich lehne mich mal aus dem Fenster und behaupte, dass momentan kein Weg an einer GTX 970 vorbeiführt (außer mehr als eine ).


----------



## bingo88 (27. November 2014)

Ich habe gerade im Netz gelesen, dass eine GTX 980 mehr PPD macht als der Dual Xeon E5-2650v2 (16C/32T) auf dem ich mal gefaltet habe - und die Kiste war fast 10x so teuer  Da lohnt sich ja GPU only.


----------



## Hatschi (27. November 2014)

Hmmpf, dann muss wohl GTX970sli her auf Wakü, das  muss halt leise sein. Aber Wakü 24/7 laufen lassen hmm ist das so gut?
Warum gtx970 sli etwas teurerer als gtx980 aber fast so stark wie gtx980 sli 
So ein Serverlein mit fetten CPU´s hätte ich Semi Passiv kühlen können, aber die Graka Semi Passiv oder gar nur Passiv kühlen lassen könnte "knapp" werden und wenn ich knapp sage dann meine ich ÜBERHAUPT NICHT.


----------



## Thosch (27. November 2014)

... mmhhmm ... werd die sch...öne a4-WU immer noch nicht los. Immerhin sind 76 Bonuspoints geblieben...    ... was sich ja aber weiter ändert ... Port 80 am WU-Server ist auf 0 und dementspr. rot ...

Edit:   Ich habe auch lange eine WaKü 24/7 am Laufen gehabt. Ich sehe damit kein (technisches) Problem, mit etwas Wartung ab und an. Brauchste in dem Zimmer auch keine Heizung mehr hoch drehen.


----------



## Stefan84 (28. November 2014)

Meine "vergessene" WU klemmt auch immer noch in der Pipeline... Ich glaub das wird nix mehr mit abholen


----------



## Rarek (28. November 2014)

meine a4'er auch


----------



## mattinator (28. November 2014)

Stay tuned.


----------



## Stefan84 (28. November 2014)

Hat einer die Adresse von der Stanford University? Dann druck ich die WU nämlich aus und schick sie per Post hin


----------



## Rarek (28. November 2014)

... hmm, gute Idee


----------



## Bumblebee (28. November 2014)

Stefan84 schrieb:


> Hat einer die Adresse von der Stanford University? Dann druck ich die WU nämlich aus und schick sie per Post hin



Hätte ich schon - nützt ab wenig - die verlegen sie höchstens 

Btw. bei mir hat es auch immer noch einige "Hänger"


----------



## TheSebi41 (28. November 2014)

Stefan84 schrieb:


> Hat einer die Adresse von der Stanford University? Dann druck ich die WU nämlich aus und schick sie per Post hin



"Gefällt mir"

Kann dann ein Praktikant abtippen


----------



## Stefan84 (28. November 2014)

Na ich denke mal schon das die dort so fortschrittlich sind und einen Scanner mit Schrifterkennungssoftware haben 
BTW: kleiner Meilenstein für mich erreicht: Top 100 im Team


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (28. November 2014)

Gratz auch dazu


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. November 2014)

Stefan84 schrieb:


> Na ich denke mal schon das die dort so fortschrittlich sind und einen Scanner mit Schrifterkennungssoftware haben
> BTW: kleiner Meilenstein für mich erreicht: Top 100 im Team





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Mach ich mir eben einen bis der Button wieder funktioniert und keine falsche Bescheidenheit wenn ihr ihn auch verwenden wollt.


----------



## Stefan84 (28. November 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gefällt mir


----------



## Bumblebee (29. November 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auch


----------



## Thosch (29. November 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... auch so. Was mir *extrem* NICHT gefällt ist die "hängende" WU !!!


----------



## mattinator (29. November 2014)

Thosch schrieb:


> Was mir *extrem* NICHT gefällt ist die "hängende" WU !!!


Ich habe zum Glück nur eine, die jetzt beim Base Credit angekommen ist. Der Workserver steht immer noch auf Reject. Das Timeout ist schon vorgestern abgelaufen und die Expiration nach FAHControl ist morgen Abend 19:32 (UTC ?) fällig. Danach werde ich sie vllt. doch löschen, da der Upload dann sowieso abgelehnt wird. Oder sehe ich das falsch.


----------



## Stefan84 (29. November 2014)

Das Timeout war bei mir schon vor 5 Tagen.
Wie kann ich die WU nach der Expiration löschen (ist am 01.12.)?


----------



## mattinator (29. November 2014)

Die ID der Work Queue der betreffenden WU merken. Alle Slots pausieren und den FAHClient beenden. Das Folding-Client-Verzeichnis, Unterverzeichnis work öffnen, den Ordner mit der ID der Work Queue der betreffenden WU inkl. darin befindlicher Dateien löschen. FAHClient starten und die Slots fortsetzen.


----------



## Rarek (29. November 2014)

bei mir löscht sich eine WU immer von selbst, wenn das expirations Datum erreicht ist


----------



## mattinator (29. November 2014)

Rarek schrieb:


> bei mir löscht sich eine WU immer von selbst, wenn das expirations Datum erreicht ist


O.k., den Fall hatte ich zum Glück noch nicht.


----------



## Rarek (29. November 2014)

warum? ist das etwa nützlich eine wu zu haben die der Server nich haben will?


----------



## mattinator (29. November 2014)

Der Smily war vllt. etwas unglücklich gewählt. Ich meinte nur, dass mein Rechner glücklicherweise eigentlich alle Projekte innerhalb der Zeit geschafft hat (außer den wenigen abgestürzten). Das sehe ich schon als positiv an.


----------



## Rarek (29. November 2014)

ach ein smiley war dahinter 

ich habe grad eine gpu wu zu Montag gekriegt... bin aber jetzt aber das we weg von meinem Falter, und vorallem: 3Tage für ne 17'er... meine graka braaucht normalerweisee ne woche für eine
(8h falten pro tag sind schon sehr viel...)


----------



## picar81_4711 (30. November 2014)

Jetzt im Dezember nutze ich nochmal alle meine Resouccen und schmeisse alle meine Server an,,,,man weiß ja nicht, ob es die BIGs noch lange geben wird.....das kommt dabei raus:*[URL="http://home.arcor.de/picar81/summary.html"]Folding Client Summary*[/URL]

Obwohl ich 2x 8101er habe, also die WU, die nicht so viele PPD abwirft, komme ich endlich über 1000K PPD!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. November 2014)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Jetzt im Dezember nutze ich nochmal alle meine Resouccen und schmeisse alle meine Server an,,,,man weiß ja nicht, ob es die BIGs noch lange geben wird.....das kommt dabei raus:*Folding Client Summary*
> 
> Obwohl ich 2x 8101er habe, also die WU, die nicht so viele PPD abwirft, komme ich endlich über 1000K PPD!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (30. November 2014)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Jetzt im Dezember nutze ich nochmal alle meine Resouccen und schmeisse alle meine Server an,,,,man weiß ja nicht, ob es die BIGs noch lange geben wird.....das kommt dabei raus:*Folding Client Summary*
> 
> Obwohl ich 2x 8101er habe, also die WU, die nicht so viele PPD abwirft, komme ich endlich über 1000K PPD!







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auch


----------



## Icebreaker87 (30. November 2014)

Sieht super aus


----------



## sc59 (2. Dezember 2014)

129.74.246.143 ist wieder Online .
viel glück beim Upload ,
hoffe die deadline ist noch nicht abgelaufen.


----------



## Rarek (2. Dezember 2014)

... doch (zumindest die 1.) ... egal hab jetzt eh nurnoch die graka am laufen da ich mitlerweile schon 3 zum upload habe...


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (2. Dezember 2014)

Juhu meine schon lange berechnete WU ist jetzt Weg


----------



## Rarek (2. Dezember 2014)

mehlstaubthecat chrismas edition


----------



## mattinator (2. Dezember 2014)

sc59 schrieb:


> hoffe die deadline ist noch nicht abgelaufen.


Aus meinem Log im Jargon des Folding-Clients: ... dumped ...


----------



## sc59 (2. Dezember 2014)

mattinator schrieb:


> ... dumped ...


----------



## mattinator (2. Dezember 2014)

sc59 schrieb:


>


Sind die für meinen Kommentar oder für das vom Server gelöschte Projekt ?


----------



## sc59 (2. Dezember 2014)

für den Dump-Server


----------



## mattinator (2. Dezember 2014)

Ich bin ja noch glimpflich davongekommen, hatte nur ein Projekt in der Warteschleife. Andere hat es da schon härter getroffen. Und wenn man alles zusammen nimmt, ist das sicher ganz schön heftig. Schade um den dann doch sinnlos vergeudeten Strom und die fehlenden / neu zu berechnenden wissenschaftlichen Ergebnisse.


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Dezember 2014)

mattinator schrieb:


> Ich bin ja noch glimpflich davongekommen, hatte nur ein Projekt in der Warteschleife. Andere hat es da schon härter getroffen. Und wenn man alles zusammen nimmt, ist das sicher ganz schön heftig. Schade um den dann doch sinnlos vergeudeten Strom und die fehlenden / neu zu berechnenden wissenschaftlichen Ergebnisse.



Genau das meinte ich mit:



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Auch bei mir hängen noch ein paar
> 
> Will mir gar nicht ausdenken wieviel Leistung weltweit da den Bach runtergegangen ist


----------



## Thosch (2. Dezember 2014)

Meine is auch wech ... einfach wech ...  ... und nicht gezählt !


----------



## Rarek (2. Dezember 2014)

mist meine 2. ist kurz vorm senden weg... die hatte doch nur noch 2min. zum nächsten versuch


----------



## Stefan84 (4. Dezember 2014)

Meine ist nun auch endlich abgeholt worden, war jetzt allerdings auch 4 Tage nicht zuhause (Rechner hat trotzdem weiter gefaltet).
Ich bekomm jetzt nur noch diese ganzen langatmigen WU's vom Schlage 0xa4 und Core_18  Ich glaub ich gönn meinem Rechner nun doch mal eine mehrtägige Pause


----------



## sc59 (4. Dezember 2014)

Stefan84 schrieb:


> Ich bekomm jetzt nur noch diese ganzen langatmigen WU's vom Schlage 0xa4



ja bei mir ist es auch so . erst ist der Server eine Woche tot und dann wird seine Prio hochgesetzt. nur noch 704x projekte mit 65K ppd
voll am kotzen . 
will wieder big´s

Gefällt mir ist zurück


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Dezember 2014)

sc59 schrieb:


> Gefällt mir ist zurück



Ich weiss - und es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...........................


----------



## mattinator (4. Dezember 2014)

sc59 schrieb:


> Gefällt mir ist zurück



Ich hatte über 600 neue erhaltene in meinem Konto. Scheinbar hat er auch meine für andere vergebenen mal kurz mit "aufkumuliert".


----------



## Haxti (4. Dezember 2014)

mattinator schrieb:


> Ich hatte über 600 neue erhaltene in meinem Konto. Scheinbar hat er auch meine für andere vergebenen mal kurz mit "aufkumuliert".


Ich hatte immerhin 55


----------



## Stefan84 (4. Dezember 2014)

Meine Core_18 auf der GTX 970 braucht immer noch 9 Stunden, und die läuft seit heute früh 7 Uhr 
Gefällt mir "neu" hatte ich 27.



EDIT:
Kann mir mal einer von euch bitte helfen, ich blick grad gar nicht mehr durch hier 
Der Client fällt jetzt andauernd in den "Updating"-Modus, kann dann noch nicht mal den Client normal beenden, nur über den Taskmanager. Dieser zeigt mir dann auch gleich 4 Instanzen an, siehe Bild 1.
Und obwohl im CPU-Slot nur 3 Kerne zum falten eingestellt sind, ballert der volle Hütte mit 100% Auslastung.

Bis vor ein paar Stunden ging noch alles ganz normal, in der Zwischenzeit wurde aber rrein gar nichts verändert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knutowskie (5. Dezember 2014)

So. Ich hab die R9 270X rausgeworfen und ne GTX 770 recht preiswert erstanden. Die faltet nun auch wieder 24/7 stabil. Scheißdreck mit dem AMD Treiber*. Andauernd abgeranzt, trotz maßloser Untertaktung. Ich bin zurück und dieses mal wieder mit NVidia. Mein Ausflug in die AMD-Welt ist damit ein für alle mal beendet. Mehrere Grafikkarten von denen getestet in letzter Zeit, immer arge Stabilitätsprobleme. NV rein und läuft. 

*dies basiert auf meinen persönliche Erfahrung. Es sollte sich niemand beleidigt fühlen. Wenn es bei euch geht, freut euch.

@Stefan: Mach mal nen neustart vom System. Wirkt bei so etwas oft wunder. Oder den Client neu installieren. Erst den alten komplett weg löschen und dann neu drauf.


----------



## picar81_4711 (5. Dezember 2014)

Knutowskie schrieb:


> So. Ich hab die R9 270X rausgeworfen und ne GTX 770 recht preiswert erstanden. Die faltet nun auch wieder 24/7 stabil. Scheißdreck mit dem AMD Treiber*. Andauernd abgeranzt, trotz maßloser Untertaktung. Ich bin zurück und dieses mal wieder mit NVidia. Mein Ausflug in die AMD-Welt ist damit ein für alle mal beendet. Mehrere Grafikkarten von denen getestet in letzter Zeit, immer arge Stabilitätsprobleme. NV rein und läuft.
> 
> *dies basiert auf meinen persönliche Erfahrung. Es sollte sich niemand beleidigt fühlen. Wenn es bei euch geht, freut euch.
> 
> @Stefan: Mach mal nen neustart vom System. Wirkt bei so etwas oft wunder. Oder den Client neu installieren. Erst den alten komplett weg löschen und dann neu drauf.


Ich war von AMD auch nicht so begeistert....
Die 18er-WUs bekommt man doch nur mit dem BETA-Flag, oder? Sollte man diesen Parameter denn nur verwenden, wenn man als angemeldeter Beta-Tester bei Stanford tätig ist?


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Dezember 2014)

Knutowskie schrieb:


> So. Ich hab die R9 270X rausgeworfen und ne GTX 770 recht preiswert erstanden...



Ich falte mit beiden Modellen, an sich problemlos, aber die 770er sind "treiberstabiler" - das stimmt
Allerdings in beiden Fällen auch nicht neueste Treiber; zum falten sind die oft [**redacted**]


----------



## Haxti (5. Dezember 2014)

Die Meisten haben in einem der Lager ihre schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht. Bei mir wars das grüne Lager, das mich mit dem nv4_disp.dll BSOD in den Wahnsinn getrieben hat   Dafür geht bei meinem jetzigen Board ja die Vapor-x 290 nicht, daher steht wohl bald mal wieder ein Wechsel an  Und das, obwohl AMD jetzt auch gerade mit Downsampling ankommt.


----------



## Gripschi (5. Dezember 2014)

Hi,

da ich die Woche leider kaum zum Falten kam, will Ich nun wieder was machen 

Jetzt ist das Pronblem das Projekt 13001 auf der GPU nciht faltet.

Weiß da jetzt leider nciht was ich tuen kann um das anzuschieben.

Wenn Ihr Files bracht sagt wo die sind und ich lade sie hoch.

fg


----------



## Haxti (5. Dezember 2014)

Wenn da nichts vorwärts geht und der Client das nicht selbst behebt kannst du den work Ordner löschen. Dann holt der Client sich eine neue WU


----------



## picar81_4711 (5. Dezember 2014)

Gripschi schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> da ich die Woche leider kaum zum Falten kam, will Ich nun wieder was machen
> 
> ...


Welche GPU? Welche Parameter? 
Bei mir gingen die 13000er auch nicht (GTX 970). Aber ich bekomm jetzt auch keine mehr.....
Parameter: *
client-type : advanced*
*pause-on-start : true
next-unit-percentage : 100*


----------



## Gripschi (5. Dezember 2014)

Hi,

Läuft jetzt alles seit ner Weile .

War ne XFX 280.

Hab die WU 2 mal löschen müssen bis er ne neue hatte.

Naja ging es wohl nicht nur mir so mit der 13er Projekt.


----------



## mattinator (5. Dezember 2014)

Stefan84 schrieb:


> Der Client fällt jetzt andauernd in den "Updating"-Modus, kann dann noch nicht mal den Client normal beenden, nur über den Taskmanager. Dieser zeigt mir dann auch gleich 4 Instanzen an, siehe Bild 1.
> Und obwohl im CPU-Slot nur 3 Kerne zum falten eingestellt sind, ballert der volle Hütte mit 100% Auslastung.


Sieht aus, als ob der Folding-Client zweimal läuft. Wenn Neustart nicht hilft, mit gestopptem Client unter dem work-Directory die Queue-Directories löschen, die den geringsten Fortschritt haben. Oder wenn schon etwas mehr gerechnet wurde, bei beendetem Client die Queue-Verzeichnisse erstmal verschieben, Client starten, die aktuellen Projekte "finish"en lassen, Client beenden, die verschobenen Queue-Verzeichnisse wieder zurückverschieben und dann den Client wieder starten. Er sollte dann diese Projekte weiter rechnen.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (6. Dezember 2014)

So ein scheiß ! 
Mir ist eine 0x17er WU verreckt, hat einfach nicht mehr weiter gefaltet auf meiner Grafikkarte 
Das schlimme daran, Sie war zu 96% fertig gefaltet und schon länger als 17 h "unterwegs", dass mal hart !
Hatte nur noch 34min vor sich 

Schon die Tagesproduktion hinüber 

Ich gebe weiter GAS ! Für das Team !

Edit : Gibt es einen 64bit Client für Windoof 7 ? 
Denke ja nicht da die WU´s ja alle wenige als 4GB groß sind liege ich damit richtig ?

Wo findet man den aktuellsten Client ? Oder wie kann man den Client den "Updaten" ?

Ist der 7.3.6 der aktuellste ?


----------



## sc59 (6. Dezember 2014)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> So ein scheiß !
> Mir ist eine 0x17er WU verreckt, hat einfach nicht mehr weiter gefaltet auf meiner Grafikkarte
> Das schlimme daran, Sie war zu 96% fertig gefaltet und schon länger als 17 h "unterwegs", dass mal hart !
> Hatte nur noch 34min vor sich
> ...



Sau blöd mit der 0x17 Wu 
Der aktuelle Client  ist 7.4.4_x86.
Wenn du direkt auf die Hompage gehst und oben auf Download, bietet dir Stanford immer den aktuell passenden Client für dein System.


----------



## Stefan84 (6. Dezember 2014)

Jepp, hab auch den 7.4.4er Client.


----------



## picar81_4711 (7. Dezember 2014)

Ich hatte noch einen älteren drauf...habe jetzt auch auf den 7.4.4 geupdatet, merke aber keinen Unterschied....


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (8. Dezember 2014)

Ich habe ein große Problem !

Vor ein paar Tagen hat sich eine WU verabschiedet darauf hab ich den kompletten Client gelöscht weil sich diese eine WU nicht separat löschen gelassen hat.
Danach neuer Client drauf der faltet auch schön vor sich hin nur das er irgenwie keine Punkte gibt !

MehlstaubtheCat - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

Was da jetzt kaputt ? Es wirft keine Punkte ab obwohl neu installiert


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Dezember 2014)

Passkey eingegeben?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (8. Dezember 2014)

Passkey ist drin ja !

Das witzige ist ja, dass bei meinem NacL Client 11 623 252 Punkte dran steht,
was sich ja so mal gar nicht deckt, mit meinen Punkten in der Signatur.
Sonst hat das so ca auf 200 000 Punkte immer gepasst.


----------



## Haxti (8. Dezember 2014)

Musste man sich den QRB nicht neu erarbeiten, wenn man zuviele WUs geskipt/mit Fehler bearbeitet hat?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (8. Dezember 2014)

Das war eine WU ! Dann nochmal 10 WU´s damit gewertet wird ? Oo


----------



## hbf878 (8. Dezember 2014)

Nee, du musst nur mindestens 80% korrekt und pünktlich hochladen. Das solltest du locker erfüllt haben, so wie du faltest . Ich selber hab öfter mal ne gefailte WU abgeliefert und kriege trotzdem noch Bonuspunkte


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (8. Dezember 2014)

Soll ich den Client nochmal neu installieren ? Was meint ihr ?


----------



## mattinator (8. Dezember 2014)

Poste mal die config.xml, da fehlt wahrscheinlich irgendetwas.


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (8. Dezember 2014)

Soooo.970gtx von galax ist im Rennen.mit nem 4790k.zwischen 196000 und 288000 ist aktuell laut dem v7 stable Client alles dabei. Die 750gtx ti wirft aktuell zwischen 60.000 und 75.000. 
An wenn könnte ich mich wenden bezüglich passenden Netzteil für das 750er Gespann +i3 3250t  und nen evtl Umbau der galax 970. (kühler + Lüfter )

Mfg


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (8. Dezember 2014)

mattinator schrieb:


> Poste mal die config.xml, da fehlt wahrscheinlich irgendetwas.



Ich kann die config.xml nicht mal öffnen !
Ich kann die Datei nicht mal mit dem Editor öffnen warum das nur ?


Scheint das da was klemmt denke neuinstallieren wird immer wahrscheinlicher !


----------



## mattinator (8. Dezember 2014)

Entweder mit einem Text-Editor bearbeiten (Notepad, Wordpad ...) und den Text per Zwischenablage posten, oder in Zip packen und hochladen. In welches Verzeichnis hast Du den Client installiert, default oder an anderer Stelle ?


----------



## picar81_4711 (8. Dezember 2014)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Ich kann die config.xml nicht mal öffnen !
> Ich kann die Datei nicht mal mit dem Editor öffnen warum das nur ?
> 
> 
> Scheint das da was klemmt denke neuinstallieren wird immer wahrscheinlicher !


Rechte Maustaste>öffnen mit und dann Editor geht auch nicht?


----------



## Haxti (8. Dezember 2014)

mattinator schrieb:


> Entweder mit einem Text-Editor bearbeiten (Notepad, Wordpad ...) und den Text per Zwischenablage posten, oder in Zip packen und hochladen. In welches Verzeichnis hast Du den Client installiert, default oder an anderer Stelle ?


Einfach so hochladen, würde ich die Datei nicht, da ja der Passkey drinnen steht.

Entweder mit den Standard Editoren von Windows öffnen, oder mit meinem Favoriten: Notepad++  Der öffnet so ziemlich alles


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (8. Dezember 2014)

Juhu ich habe es endlich aufbekommen, sooooo einnn ROTZ  !

So Bild ist untern zu sehen. Passkey ist geschwärzt.


----------



## mattinator (8. Dezember 2014)

Keine Auffälligkeiten, ist der Client in das Standard-Verzeichnis installiert ?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (8. Dezember 2014)

Ja ist im Standardverzeichnis die Daten wie der Client selber.


EDIT: So Da ich die Schnauze leicht voll hatte  habe ich nochmal den Client neu installiert.

Bin gespannt ob da dann alles passt ! Drückt mir die Damen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Dezember 2014)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Ja ist im Standardverzeichnis die Daten wie der Client selber.
> 
> 
> EDIT: So Da ich die Schnauze leicht voll hatte  habe ich nochmal den Client neu installiert.
> ...


Erfolg gehabt?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (9. Dezember 2014)

Werden wir sehen wenn die Punkte berechnet werden 

In zweit Tagen haben wir Hewlett Packard !!! Gas geben !


Ich stelle gerade fest da ich den neuen Client verwende das sich eigentlich falten mit der CPU nicht wirklich lohnt.
Estimated Points sind da 2956 und mit der Grafikkarte 67492 ist das normal ?

Soll ich da besser meine CPU rausnehmen zum falten ?


----------



## hbf878 (9. Dezember 2014)

@MehlstaubtheCat:
ist da irgendwie beim Einrichten was schiefgelaufen? MehlstautheCat - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

edit: Ah ja steht auch so in der config.xml. Hast du das mittlerweile geändert?


----------



## Keinem (9. Dezember 2014)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> In zweit Tagen haben wir Hewlett Packard !!! Gas geben !


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (9. Dezember 2014)

hbf878 schrieb:


> @MehlstaubtheCat:
> ist da irgendwie beim Einrichten was schiefgelaufen? MehlstautheCat - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats
> 
> edit: Ah ja steht auch so in der config.xml. Hast du das mittlerweile geändert?



Was denn das denn für ein Müll schon wieder ? Oo 

Das muss ich mal nach kontrollieren.

Ich habe alles auf ein und die selber Registrierung laufen !
Also aktuell steigt es bei mir ja wieder mal schauen ob das dann wieder das normale Level erreicht 

MehlstaubtheCat - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

Also schon kurios was ich hier durchmache gerade, 
sonderlich glücklich bin ich darüber nicht, denke das ist verständlich


----------



## Muschkote (9. Dezember 2014)

Ich muss "hbf878" Recht geben, du hast beim einrichten einen Schreibfehler gemacht und dementsprechend für einen anderen Namen gefaltet.

der alte:     MehlstaubtheCat
der neue: MehlstautheCat


----------



## Rarek (9. Dezember 2014)

Muschkote schrieb:


> Ich muss "hbf878" Recht geben, du hast beim einrichten einen Schreibfehler gemacht und dementsprechend für einen anderen Namen gefaltet.
> 
> der alte:     MehlstaubtheCat
> der neue: MehlstautheCat



hmmm... Mehlstau


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (9. Dezember 2014)

Oh sehe es auch gerade ! Verdammt jetzt sollte es aber wieder normal weiter gehen.
Wir mir eine Lehre sein !

Danke euch ! Für das Team


----------



## Keinem (9. Dezember 2014)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Oh sehe es auch gerade ! Verdammt jetzt sollte es aber wieder normal weiter gehen.
> Wir mir eine Lehre sein !
> 
> Danke euch ! Für das Team



Auch gut  .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Dezember 2014)

Rarek schrieb:


> hmmm... Mehlstau


Eingeben des Falternamens und Weihnachtsgebäck vor der Nase haben ist keine gute Kombi.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (9. Dezember 2014)

Woher weißt du genau wie dass abgelaufen ist   ?

Vielleicht lag es an meinem besoffenen Zustand die letzten Tage


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Dezember 2014)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Woher weißt du genau wie dass abgelaufen ist   ?


Bei der Jahreszeit und der Zipfelmütze in deinem Avatar ist der Gedanke doch naheliegend.


----------



## mattinator (9. Dezember 2014)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Woher weißt du genau wie dass abgelaufen ist   ?



Hättest es wohl doch besser "guttenbergen" sollen.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (9. Dezember 2014)

Alles wegen 1er blöden WU 


OMG, jetzt habe ich eine WU die angeblich 10 Tage auf meine GPU falten will ! Was soll der Mist schon wieder ?


----------



## picar81_4711 (10. Dezember 2014)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Werden wir sehen wenn die Punkte berechnet werden
> 
> In zweit Tagen haben wir Hewlett Packard !!! Gas geben !
> 
> ...


Ja, ich würde die CPU rausnehmen, wenn du mit einer guten Grafikkarte faltest....


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (10. Dezember 2014)

Sorry, habe mich da verkuckt  

Mein CPU macht ca. 49000 im Schnitt und meine Grafikkarte ca. 136000

Die Werte die ich da oben geschrieben habe waren jeweils 1 WU wo aktuell im Web Control angezeigt wurde 

Habe hier noch eine neue CPU liegen, die ich am Samstag einbauen möchte.

4930k also eine Ivy Bridge E, die ich von einem bekannten Extreme Overclocker aus den USA abgekauft habe.
Diese CPU wurde aus 42 CPU selektiert, Cinebench R15 rennt bei 1,376V Vcore und 4,8GHz durch.
Falten wird dann hoffentlich bei 4,7GHz und ca 1.4V stabil laufen, dann denke ich schaffe mir "ihr" 54000 PPD im Schnitt


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (10. Dezember 2014)

Wann werden die 10.er wu's mal abgeschafft. ....max 98000 PPD.und max 35.000 bei dem kleinen System. Lohnt sich cpu falten überhaupt noch?Wenn mann nen Mainstream Sockel nutzt.1155/1150 ?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (10. Dezember 2014)

Wenn du der CPU die Sporen gibt sollte die auch ihre 25000 PPD locker schaffen, dann kommt es auf dich an ob sich das für "dich" lohnt


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Dezember 2014)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Wenn du der CPU die Sporen gibt sollte die auch ihre 25000 PPD locker schaffen, dann kommt es auf dich an ob sich das für "dich" lohnt


Du vergisst aber "OC geht immer mit Mehrverbrauch her".


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Dezember 2014)

Mr.Ultimo schrieb:


> Lohnt sich cpu falten überhaupt noch?Wenn man nen Mainstream Sockel nutzt.1155/1150 ?



Das ist tatsächlich eine sehr gute Frage
Ich will sie mal so beantworten:

Momentan macht ein System mit einer energieeffizienten CPU (die *nicht* mitfaltet) sehr viel Sinn
Dieser Unterbau mit 1-2 GTX970 führt zu maximal vielen Punkten bei minimal viel (Strom-)Aufwand


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (10. Dezember 2014)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Du vergisst aber "OC geht immer mit Mehrverbrauch her".



Das korrekt 

Verbrauch ist mir aber nicht wichtig, sehe es daher aus einer anderen Perspektive 

Ich bin Overclocker und daher kein Energiesparer.
Da darf ich keinen 2011er Sockel bei 1.4V laufen lassen was ich aber gerade mache


----------



## picar81_4711 (10. Dezember 2014)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Das korrekt
> 
> Verbrauch ist mir aber nicht wichtig, sehe es daher aus einer anderen Perspektive
> 
> ...


Ja, als ein OC darf man wirklich nicht auf die Watt schauen. Mein 980X zieht mit 4,2GHZ auch sehr....aber das machen die 970er wieder gut.


----------



## sc59 (10. Dezember 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
im blog von VP gibt es heute eine Ankündigung über den neuen Client.

Lustig finde ich , dass es über den neuen Client noch nichts zu lesen gibt . 
Beziehungsweise dieser noch unter NDA und nur im Beta - Test Forum ist.


----------



## mattinator (10. Dezember 2014)

Ich bin schon lange für ein "Gefällt mir nicht", bei Stanford scheint es das schon zu geben (s.g.u.):


Spoiler



00:59:49:WU02:FS00:0xa3:Completed 500000 out of 500000 steps  (100%)
00:59:50:WU02:FS00:0xa3ynamicWrapper: Finished Work Unit: sleep=10000
01:00:00:WU02:FS00:0xa3:
01:00:00:WU02:FS00:0xa3:Finished Work Unit:
01:00:00:WU02:FS00:0xa3:- Reading up to 8790960 from "02/wudata_01.trr": Read 8790960
01:00:00:WU02:FS00:0xa3:trr file hash check passed.
01:00:00:WU02:FS00:0xa3:- Reading up to 1358496 from "02/wudata_01.xtc": Read 1358496
01:00:00:WU02:FS00:0xa3:xtc file hash check passed.
01:00:00:WU02:FS00:0xa3:edr file hash check passed.
01:00:00:WU02:FS00:0xa3:logfile size: 39903
01:00:00:WU02:FS00:0xa3:Leaving Run
01:00:04:WU02:FS00:0xa3:- Writing 10192163 bytes of core data to disk...
01:00:05:WU02:FS00:0xa3one: 10191651 -> 9587454 (compressed to 94.0 percent)
01:00:06:WU02:FS00:0xa3:  ... Done.
01:00:06:WU02:FS00:0xa3:- Shutting down core
01:00:06:WU02:FS00:0xa3:
01:00:06:WU02:FS00:0xa3:Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
01:00:07:WU02:FS00:FahCore returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
01:00:07:WU02:FS00:Sending unit results: id:02 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:8501 run:0 clone:0 gen:282 core:0xa3 unit:0x00000132fbcb017c5009904de7c033e5
01:00:07:WU02:FS00:Uploading 9.14MiB to 128.143.199.96
01:00:07:WU02:FS00:Connecting to 128.143.199.96:8080
01:00:13:WU02:FS00:Upload 4.78%
01:00:19:WU02:FS00:Upload 9.57%
01:00:25:WU02:FS00:Upload 15.04%
01:00:31:WU02:FS00:Upload 19.82%
01:00:37:WU02:FS00:Upload 24.61%
01:00:43:WU02:FS00:Upload 30.08%
01:00:49:WU02:FS00:Upload 34.18%
01:00:55:WU02:FS00:Upload 39.64%
01:01:01:WU02:FS00:Upload 44.43%
01:01:07:WU02:FS00:Upload 49.21%
01:01:13:WU02:FS00:Upload 54.00%
01:01:19:WU02:FS00:Upload 59.47%
01:01:25:WU02:FS00:Upload 64.25%
01:01:31:WU02:FS00:Upload 69.04%
01:01:37:WU02:FS00:Upload 73.82%
01:01:43:WU02:FS00:Upload 78.61%
01:01:49:WU02:FS00:Upload 84.07%
01:01:55:WU02:FS00:Upload 88.17%
01:02:01:WU02:FS00:Upload 93.64%
01:02:07:WU02:FS00:Upload 98.43%
01:02:11:WU02:FS00:Upload complete
01:02:12:WU02:FS00:Server responded WORK_QUIT (404)
[93m01:02:12:WARNING:WU02:FS00:Server *did not like* results, dumping[0m
01:02:12:WU02:FS00:Cleaning up


----------



## sc59 (10. Dezember 2014)

*did not like**did not like**did not like*
Momentan scheint richtig viel Falsch zu laufen.
Erst der Ärger über den Ausfall des  X.X.X.143 Server .
Dann die tollen Wu´s 10083,100084 welche mit > 8 Kernen nicht berechnet werden konnten und eine ich will nur Fehlermeldung - Schleife falten einging.
Ach ja kommen auch vom selben Server.
Welcher inzwischen eben wohl aus diesen Gründen nur noch auf Accepting steht und keine Projekte verteilt.
usw.usw.usw
SORRY das ich grade etwas negativ über dieses tolle Projekt berichte. (Keine Ironie --> meine volle Überzeugung)
Aber es ärgert mich einfach das im Jahr 2014 doch so einiges schiefgelaufen ist.
in diesem Sinne --> auf in eine besseres Jahr 2015


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Dezember 2014)

Ok, *Platz 14 * - hoffentlich können wir ihn nun halten


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (10. Dezember 2014)

Ich bin auch wieder "Back in business". Endlich !

MehlstaubtheCat - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

Gratz an das Team !


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (10. Dezember 2014)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Das ist tatsächlich eine sehr gute Frage
> Ich will sie mal so beantworten:
> 
> Momentan macht ein System mit einer energieeffizienten CPU (die *nicht* mitfaltet) sehr viel Sinn
> Dieser Unterbau mit 1-2 GTX970 führt zu maximal vielen Punkten bei minimal viel (Strom-)Aufwand




so hab jetzt mal den i3 3250t aus dem client gekillt. nach nem kurzen dropp auf 65k ist er jetzt wieder bei stabilen 69k.
genauso viel hatte er auch mit der CPU.

hat schon irgendwer erfahrungen bezüglich folding@home und übertaktung des Maxwells chips ? 
hab wie gesagt ne 750 gtx ti und wenn möglich würde ich gerne das tdp limit erhöhen.(biosmod)

meine galax 970 gtx Exoc läuft stabil mit ca 1460 mhz ohne Probleme.leider mit spulenfiepen.


hat wer evt nen defekten gpu luftkühler rum fliegen ? muss mir nen kopp machen über ne andere kühlung , wenn die karte dauerhaft falten soll. die spawas werden massiv heiß.da will ich gerne mit extra kühl körpern gegen angehen. 
nur passt dann der alte orginale kühler nicht mehr. durch den defekten kühler könnte ich experimentieren welcher drauf passt und den dann neu bestellen und wenn nötig gleich passend umbauen.

der I7 bringt im Normalen intel turbomodus ca 22k ppd mit ner 70xx wu. 
ist denke ich mal vertretbar.die 970 bringt mit der 10.0xx WU um die 68.000k PPD


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (10. Dezember 2014)

22k PPD ist ok, dass mit den 25k PPD bei deiner CPU war geschätzt  
Also mit bissel tweaking geht das aber locker, auch ohne mehr Stromverbrauch.


----------



## Rarek (10. Dezember 2014)

ich komm nach 1.5 - 3 Tagen auf nur 3,5k - 4k 
und die 650ti macht auch nur 15k - 30k (1,5 - 4 Tage) hab grad ne 13001 am laufen...


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (10. Dezember 2014)

Schau mal bei mir im "Hilfetelefon via Teamspeak" vorbei dann werden wir deinen PPD Leistung steigern 
Link in meiner Signatur !

Da geht viel mehr als du denkst !


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Dezember 2014)

Mr.Ultimo schrieb:


> hat schon irgendwer erfahrungen bezüglich folding@home und übertaktung des Maxwells chips ?
> hab wie gesagt ne 750 gtx ti und wenn möglich würde ich gerne das tdp limit erhöhen.(biosmod).



Ja, ich habe meine 970er leicht übertaktet.
Das einzige Problem sind die (unsäglichen) 15er-WU's (bei denen dann auch das Spulenfiepen auftritt.
Diese WU's bringen nicht bloss enorm viel weniger Outcome, sie belasten die Karte auch maximal.
Darum steigt dann auch die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass die Karte bzw. die WU abk***ckt 
Siehe auch hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...e-neuen-n_vidias-post6827159.html#post6827159



Mr.Ultimo schrieb:


> ... die 970 bringt mit der 10.0xx WU um die 68.000k PPD



Donnerwetter  68'000k PPD - und ich dachte meine sei schnell; die bringt es aber bloss auf rund 250k PPD


----------



## Stefan84 (11. Dezember 2014)

Wobei ich finde das die Core_15-WU's noch deutlich angenehmer sind als die 18er-WU's... Denn irgendwie bekomm ich fast nur noch diese und entsprechend lange dauert die Rechnerei, bei minimaler Punktausbeute 
Sieht man ja auch an meinem Punkteduchschnitt: mit 17er-WU's locker um die 200k PPD, mit den 18ern "nur" rund 60k


----------



## picar81_4711 (11. Dezember 2014)

Stefan84 schrieb:


> Wobei ich finde das die Core_15-WU's noch deutlich angenehmer sind als die 18er-WU's... Denn irgendwie bekomm ich fast nur noch diese und entsprechend lange dauert die Rechnerei, bei minimaler Punktausbeute
> Sieht man ja auch an meinem Punkteduchschnitt: mit 17er-WU's locker um die 200k PPD, mit den 18ern "nur" rund 60k


Hast du das "beta" Flag drinnen? Wenn ja, würde ich es rausnehmen, dann kommen auch keine 18er WUs mehr.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (11. Dezember 2014)

Meinst du den Client Type Beta ? Ich hab den drin ! Soll ich mal rausmachen was meint ihr ?


----------



## sc59 (11. Dezember 2014)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Meinst du den Client Type Beta ? Ich hab den drin ! Soll ich mal rausmachen was meint ihr ?



ein einfaches : Ja

advanced wenn denn doch was im client-type stehen sollte ist möglich


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (11. Dezember 2014)

Ok, ich habe so eben den Beta Flag raus genommen.


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (11. Dezember 2014)

@ martin , ich hab dir ne PN geschrieben zweck F@H und optimierungen für den PC 
mfg Alex


----------



## mattinator (11. Dezember 2014)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Das einzige Problem sind die (unsäglichen) 15er-WU's (bei denen dann auch das Spulenfiepen auftritt.
> Diese WU's bringen nicht bloss enorm viel weniger Outcome, sie belasten die Karte auch maximal.
> Darum steigt dann auch die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass die Karte bzw. die WU abk***ckt



Willst Du nicht auf Linux umstellen, (im Moment) nur noch Core_17, stabiler (ggf. sogar höheres OC möglich), höhere PPD, was will man mehr ?


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Dezember 2014)

mattinator schrieb:


> Willst Du nicht auf Linux umstellen, (im Moment) nur noch Core_17, stabiler (ggf. sogar höheres OC möglich), höhere PPD, was will man mehr ?


 
Ich werde probehalber - demnächst - möglicherweise - mit einem Rechner - testweise - was_auch_immer auf LINUX umsteigen

Es ging mir aber *nicht* darum, dass ich "armet Gerlschen" *soooo* viele Core15 falten muss - muss ich nämlich nicht
Ausserdem; auf nicht-Maxwell-Karten ist das nicht halb so schlimm

Wichtig schien mir aber, dass ein (weiteres) Übertakten (einer GTX970/980) - bei Faltung einer Core15 - "schlimme" Folgen haben kann


----------



## Stefan84 (11. Dezember 2014)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Hast du das "beta" Flag drinnen? Wenn ja, würde ich es rausnehmen, dann kommen auch keine 18er WUs mehr.



Ganz doofe Frage: aber entweder bin ich absolut blind auf den Augen, oder wo finde ich das?


----------



## mattinator (11. Dezember 2014)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> IWichtig schien mir aber, dass ein (weiteres) Übertakten (einer GTX970/980) - bei Faltung einer Core15 - "schlimme" Folgen haben kann



Wenn es Dich interessiert, ich habe mir ein paar Scripts für die Sensor-Überwachung von HWinFO64 unter Windows programmiert, die relativ zuverlässig beim Wechsel auf Core_15 das OC mittels NVIDIA Inspector reduziert und bei Core_17 (o.Ä.) wieder "hochschaltet". Könnte ich Dir (oder anderen Interessierten) bei Bedarf zukommen lassen.


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Dezember 2014)

mattinator schrieb:


> Wenn es Dich interessiert, ich habe mir ein paar Scripts für die Sensor-Überwachung von HWinFO64 unter Windows programmiert, die relativ zuverlässig beim Wechsel auf Core_15 das OC mittels NVIDIA Inspector reduziert und bei Core_17 (o.Ä.) wieder "hochschaltet". Könnte ich Dir (oder anderen Interessierten) bei Bedarf zukommen lassen.



.. das wäre doch mal eine Massnahme


----------



## mattinator (11. Dezember 2014)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> .. das wäre doch mal eine Massnahme



Bitte mal alle, die interessiert sind, eine kurze PN an mich. Die Scripts könnte ich jetzt schon hochladen, aber ein eigenes HowTo mit einer bebilderten Installationsanleitung wäre sicher besser. Das wird aber erst wieder, wenn ich mit Windows unterwegs bin. Die Installation ohne Screenshots zu beschreiben wäre wohl etwas  kompliziert und evtl. schwer verständlich / leicht mißverständlich.


----------



## picar81_4711 (11. Dezember 2014)

Stefan84 schrieb:


> Ganz doofe Frage: aber entweder bin ich absolut blind auf den Augen, oder wo finde ich das?


Hier: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (11. Dezember 2014)

Was bewirkt den Client Type auf advanced ?


----------



## picar81_4711 (11. Dezember 2014)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Was bewirkt den Client Type auf advanced ?


Dass man WUs bekommt, die erfolgreich in der Betaphase getestet wurden, also die Postbetaphase. Der Parameter war/ist für die 17er WUs erforderlich.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (11. Dezember 2014)

Bringt das etwas bei mir ? Wann ja was genau ?

Was genau bringt next-unit-percentage ?


----------



## mattinator (11. Dezember 2014)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Was genau bringt next-unit-percentage ?



Schau mal hier rein, das Wichtigste ist beschrieben: https://fah-web.stanford.edu/projects/FAHClient/wiki/ClientDifferencesV6ToV7.


----------



## Stefan84 (11. Dezember 2014)

@picar: Danke dir, aber da hab ich leider nichts mit "beta" stehen...


----------



## picar81_4711 (12. Dezember 2014)

Stefan84 schrieb:


> @picar: Danke dir, aber da hab ich leider nichts mit "beta" stehen...



Komisch. Ich falte zur Zeit mit zwei Grafikkarten und hab noch nie 18er WUs bekommen.


----------



## Stefan84 (12. Dezember 2014)

Ja, ist schon etwas "verhext"...
Im Moment läuft mal wieder eine Core_15-WU, bin ja mal gespannt was dann als nächstes kommt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 So sieht es bei mir aus, kann da nichts in Richtung "beta" erkennen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Dezember 2014)

@Stefan84: Ich bin mir nicht ganz 100% sicher, aber ist das nicht der CPU-Slot (der Kreis unter dem "GPU"-Text hat keinen blauen Punkt drin)?


----------



## picar81_4711 (12. Dezember 2014)

Ja, die 15er nehmen wieder zu....und die P8101er(BIGs) auch.......


----------



## Stefan84 (12. Dezember 2014)

@A.Meier-PS3:CPU- und GPU-Slot sehen bei mir absolut identisch aus


----------



## Bumblebee (12. Dezember 2014)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Ja, die 15er nehmen wieder zu....und die P8101er(BIGs) auch.......



Ja, stimmt auffallend/leider - und 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

gar nicht


----------



## Keinem (12. Dezember 2014)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ok, *Platz 14 * - hoffentlich können wir ihn nun halten



Auch einen herzlichen Applaus von mir  .

Wenn auch verspätet, besser als nie  .


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (12. Dezember 2014)

Ich kotz gleich ! Bei mir hängt eine WU ! 

Was soll ich tun, was kann ich machen ?


----------



## hbf878 (12. Dezember 2014)

Sieht für mich normal aus. die 9201 wird gesendet, die Berechnung der 13000er hat gerade begonnen. Wo genau liegt das Problem? Was sagt denn das Log? Wie lange versucht der Client schon, die WU hochzuladen?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (12. Dezember 2014)

Ok hier ist der Log und ganz klar ! Die WU scheint schrott zu sein oder sehe ich das falsch.

Was ist den Killing WU02 ???


CPU und GPU rennen die andere WU ist die CPU


----------



## hbf878 (12. Dezember 2014)

Hm, das "killing" kommt bei mir, wenn die WU pausiert wird. Bedeutet also offenbar nicht zwingend etwas schlimmes. Auffällig: Es liegt ca 1 Minute zwischen "console control Signal" und "killing". Sieht also nach einem Timeout aus. Bei mir:


```
20:19:16:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 3150000 out of 5000000 steps (63%)
20:23:47:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 3200000 out of 5000000 steps (64%)
20:28:15:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 3250000 out of 5000000 steps (65%)
23:59:53:FS00:Paused
23:59:53:FS00:Shutting core down
23:59:54:WU01:FS00:0x17:WARNING:Console control signal 1 on PID 19612
[COLOR=#FF0000]23:59:54:WU01:FS00:0x17:Exiting, please wait. . .
[COLOR=#ff0000]00:00:54:WARNING:FS00:Killing WU0100:00:54:WU01:FS00:FahCore returned: INTERRUPTED (102 = 0x66)
00:01:06:FS00:Unpaused
00:01:06:WU01:FS00:Starting
00:01:06:WU01:FS00:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" "C:/Program Files (x86)/FAHClient/config/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/ATI/R600/Core_17.fah/FahCore_17.exe" -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 703 -lifeline 10904 -checkpoint 5 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor ati
00:01:06:WU01:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 7232
00:01:06:WU01:FS00:Core PID:17548
00:01:06:WU01:FS00:FahCore 0x17 started
00:01:07:WU01:FS00:0x17:*********************** Log Started 2014-11-27T00:01:07Z ***********************
00:01:07:WU01:FS00:0x17:Project: 9201 (Run 334, Clone 3, Gen 47)
00:01:07:WU01:FS00:0x17:Unit: 0x0000004e6652edc45399e3325d8fe8a2
00:01:07:WU01:FS00:0x17:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
00:01:07:WU01:FS00:0x17:Machine: 0
00:01:07:WU01:FS00:0x17:Digital signatures verified
00:01:07:WU01:FS00:0x17:Folding@home GPU core17
00:01:07:WU01:FS00:0x17:Version 0.0.52
00:01:07:WU01:FS00:0x17:  Found a checkpoint file
00:01:27:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 3250000 out of 5000000 steps (65%)
00:05:59:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 3300000 out of 5000000 steps (66%)
00:10:31:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 3350000 out of 5000000 steps (67%)
00:15:02:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 3400000 out of 5000000 steps (68%)
00:19:40:WU01:FS00:0x17:Completed 3450000 out of 5000000 steps (69%)
```


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (12. Dezember 2014)

Ich habe jetzt kurz gestoppt ! Und wieder weiter laufen lassen es geht aber nicht weiter.


----------



## Bumblebee (12. Dezember 2014)

Restarte das ganze System - das hilft

Passiert manchmal mit den Radeons - im Hintergrund faltet es aber weiter - also nix ultraschlimmes


----------



## picar81_4711 (13. Dezember 2014)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Ich kotz gleich ! Bei mir hängt eine WU !
> 
> Was soll ich tun, was kann ich machen ?


Läuft eigentlich deine Grafikkarte mit OC?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (13. Dezember 2014)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Restarte das ganze System - das hilft
> 
> Passiert manchmal mit den Radeons - im Hintergrund faltet es aber weiter - also nix ultraschlimmes



Genau das habe ich gemacht und hat Erfolg gebracht ! Danke dir !

@picar81_4711
Ja meine Grafikkarte läuft mit OC seit ich falte mit dem gleiche OC 
Daher wird es wohl eher am Client gelegen haben als an der Karte.

Wie was gelernt  Man lernt eben nie aus !


----------



## picar81_4711 (13. Dezember 2014)

Aso. Wenn das öfters vorkommt, hätte ich ansonsten gesagt, nimm etwas OC raus....aber gut, das es wieder läuft. Schieben wir das Team weiter nach vorne....


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (13. Dezember 2014)

Auf geht es ! Bin dabei


----------



## picar81_4711 (13. Dezember 2014)

Ich wollte schon fast sagen: Mit Warpgeschwindigkeit voran.....


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (13. Dezember 2014)

Darauf einen Prost


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Dezember 2014)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ja, stimmt auffallend/leider - und
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



... und um das Ganze zu steigern gibt es auch wieder "schlechte" WU's die NAN verursachen
Zum Bleistift Project: 7621 (Run 162, Clone 0, Gen 241)


----------



## Keinem (13. Dezember 2014)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> ... und um das Ganze zu steigern gibt es auch wieder "schlechte" WU's die NAN verursachen
> Zum Bleistift Project: 7621 (Run 162, Clone 0, Gen 241)



Zum Bleistift  ?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (13. Dezember 2014)

Zum Bleistift = Zum Beispiel , das sagt man so !


----------



## Keinem (13. Dezember 2014)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Zum Bleistift = Zum Beispiel , das sagt man so !



Achso, das macht ihr immer so  ?

Der Thread ist noch etwas Neuland für mich  .


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Dezember 2014)

8iosmod schrieb:


> Achso, das macht ihr immer so  ?
> 
> Der Thread ist noch etwas Neuland für mich  .



N.P. = no problemo ... da lebt man sich rein


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (13. Dezember 2014)

So heute steht bei mir auch ein Großumbau bei mir an neue CPU will verbaut werden.
Nebenbei noch dir GPU optimieren da rattert ein Lüfter da muss ich mich auch drum kümmern.

5h weniger Falten aber dann später wieder leiser und mit mehr MHz auf der CPU so der Plan 

Haut für mich mehr rein ! 

Hoffe das ich schnell wieder on bin !

Für das Team !


----------



## mattinator (13. Dezember 2014)

mattinator schrieb:


> Bitte mal alle, die interessiert sind, eine kurze PN an mich.


Da ich bereits eine PN bekommen habe (danke !), habe ich schon mal versucht, die Beschreibung ohne Windows verständlich hinzubekommen. Interessenten einfach mal reinschauen und Anfragen an mich per PN. Bei ausreichend Bedarf kann ich dann auch einen eigenen Thread aufmachen.

Nachtrag !: im Script alert.cmd muss ggf. noch die Anweisung "set FS=FS00" entsprechend des aktuellen Folding-Slots der GPU angepasst werden. Hatte ich in der Beschreibung vergessen.


----------



## picar81_4711 (13. Dezember 2014)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> So heute steht bei mir auch ein Großumbau bei mir an neue CPU will verbaut werden.
> Nebenbei noch dir GPU optimieren da rattert ein Lüfter da muss ich mich auch drum kümmern.
> 
> 5h weniger Falten aber dann später wieder leiser und mit mehr MHz auf der CPU so der Plan
> ...


Welche CPU wird durch welche ersetzt?


----------



## Keinem (13. Dezember 2014)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Welche CPU wird durch welche ersetzt?



Ich glaube es ist ein i7 4960X, weiß es jedoch nicht mehr genau. Das steht in seinem Tagebuch  .


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (13. Dezember 2014)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Welche CPU wird durch welche ersetzt?



Ich ersetzte meine 4930k gegen einen Übertaktungs freudiges 4930k Model von einem guten Freund aus den USA.


----------



## sc59 (14. Dezember 2014)

hallöle,
kennt sich jemand mit Linux aus (Mint17) ?
Thema CPU Kerne zuweisen --> Bsp : 0-30 für 0xA5 und 31 für 0x17
in Windows gibt es Prozesslasso .

über cpuset habe ich mich eingelesen bin mir aber überhaupt nicht sicher ob das das richtige ist. Momentan verstehe ich die syntax auch nicht richtig.

Warum ?
ich habe probeweise meine Gtx 660 im 2P_2690 zum falten angeschaltet , Big mit 31 Kernen . EinKern für GPU.
Der sheduler ist sich aber nicht einig mit sich selbst und will die Task immer verteilen so das zwei Kerne in der Auslastung schwanken , und das drückt natürlich die Ausbeute.
Danke für alle Antworten im voraus.
greetz sc59


----------



## mattinator (14. Dezember 2014)

sc59 schrieb:


> Der sheduler ist sich aber nicht einig mit sich selbst und will die Task immer verteilen so das zwei Kerne in der Auslastung schwanken , und das drückt natürlich die Ausbeute.


Bist Du sicher, dass das die Ausbeute "drückt" ? Hast Du mal längere Zeit den CPU-Client mit den 31 Kernen ohne den GPU-Client laufen lassen und die PPD verglichen ?

EDIT: Ansonsten mal hier schauen: taskset(1): retrieve/set process's CPU affinity - Linux man page.


----------



## Haxti (14. Dezember 2014)

Also bei mir auf Ubuntu gibts den Befehl taskset. Aber ich hab ihn ehrlich gesagt noch nicht getestet und weiss nicht, ob das mit F@H läuft.



> Usage: taskset [options] [mask | cpu-list] [pid|cmd [args...]]
> 
> Options:
> -a, --all-tasks         operate on all the tasks (threads) for a given pid
> ...



sollte dann bei dir taskset -c 30-31 command sein

alternativ kannst du über die pid auch laufende prozesse umbiegen.

-> taskset


----------



## Stefan84 (14. Dezember 2014)

Ich weiss nicht warum, aber offensichtlich wurden meine Gebete erhört 
Seit knapp 2 Tagen schon keine Core_18-WU mehr gehabt, nur die üblichen verdächtigen 15er und 17er, das meiste für Project 9201.


----------



## sc59 (14. Dezember 2014)

Danke für die Tipps Mattinator & Haxti werde mich einlesen und  es probieren


----------



## picar81_4711 (14. Dezember 2014)

Stefan84 schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht warum, aber offensichtlich wurden meine Gebete erhört
> Seit knapp 2 Tagen schon keine Core_18-WU mehr gehabt, nur die üblichen verdächtigen 15er und 17er, das meiste für Project 9201.



Momentan bekomme ich auch wieder die "guten" WUs


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (15. Dezember 2014)

Hi Picar !

Kannst du bitte eine kleine Liste erstellen mit guten und schlechten WU´s, dass würde mich sehr interessieren !
Wenn du dass nicht allein machen kannst, würde ich mich um Hilfe dabei freuen.


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Dezember 2014)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Hi Picar !
> 
> Kannst du bitte eine kleine Liste erstellen mit guten und schlechten WU´s, dass würde mich sehr interessieren !
> Wenn du dass nicht allein machen kannst, würde ich mich um Hilfe dabei freuen.



Kann man(n) machen; hat allerdings einen "Pferdefuss"

Die Definition von "gut" und "schlecht" hängt auch daran was für eine Karte (Chip-Hersteller und Chip-Modell) eingesetzt wird
Und daran ob du den Verbrauch mit einberechnest oder nicht

Als (für mich) herausragenstes Beispiel für "gut" sehe ich...
GTX970 mit Projekt 9201 = rund 230 KPPD bei rund 120 Watt Verbrauch


----------



## picar81_4711 (15. Dezember 2014)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Hi Picar !
> 
> Kannst du bitte eine kleine Liste erstellen mit guten und schlechten WU´s, dass würde mich sehr interessieren !
> Wenn du dass nicht allein machen kannst, würde ich mich um Hilfe dabei freuen.





Bumblebee schrieb:


> Kann man(n) machen; hat allerdings einen "Pferdefuss"
> 
> Die Definition von "gut" und "schlecht" hängt auch daran was für eine Karte (Chip-Hersteller und Chip-Modell) eingesetzt wird
> Und daran ob du den Verbrauch mit einberechnest oder nicht
> ...


Das kann ich bestätigen.
Ansonsten bekomme ich auf meine GPUs keine anderen WUs, ausser die 15er halt, die eher schlecht erscheinen, aber auch gefaltet werden müssen.
Dann bekomme ich die BIGs, die sind eigentlich alle gut....8101er wäre aber die, die am wenigsten PPD abwirft....also "schlecht" ist.
Ansonsten kann ich bei SMPs nichts sagen....gibt ja auch so viele Projekte.....und momentan falte ich (noch) BIGs....


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Dezember 2014)

Spinnt gerade die PCGH-Seite oder mein Rechner?

Kann mich nicht mit der Rechner anmelden, bin jetzt via Tapatalk drin.


----------



## hbf878 (16. Dezember 2014)

Habe genau das gleiche Problem. Danke für den Tipp mit tapatalk


----------



## picar81_4711 (16. Dezember 2014)

Ja, danke. Bin jetzt auch mit Tapatalk drinnen[emoji3]


----------



## RG Now66 (16. Dezember 2014)

Ich hab auch gerade 30min versucht mit dem PC online zukommen... 

Nach 2 mal PW zurücksetzten und Firefox ohne Adons gestartet UND cookies gelöscht hats geklappt...


----------



## hbf878 (16. Dezember 2014)

Bei mir wieder alles normal seit 21:18 . Aber so hatte ich zumindest mal einen Grund, tapatalk auszuprobieren. 
@RG Now66: Der Fehler lag wohl nicht bei dir, sondern beim Forum


----------



## mattinator (16. Dezember 2014)

RG Now66 schrieb:


> Nach 2 mal PW zurücksetzten und Firefox ohne Adons gestartet UND cookies gelöscht hats geklappt...



Das hättest Du Dir wahrscheinlich sparen können. Ich hatte es auch ein paar mal versucht und dann aufgegeben, da die Anmeldung auf pcgh.de funktioniert hat. Ich habe jedoch dem Site-Admin eine E-Mail gesendet, falls etwas mit meinem Konto nicht in Ordnung ist.


----------



## Keinem (16. Dezember 2014)

mattinator schrieb:


> Das hättest Du Dir wahrscheinlich sparen können. Ich hatte es auch ein paar mal versucht und dann aufgegeben, da die Anmeldung auf pcgh.de funktioniert hat. Ich habe jedoch dem Site-Admin eine E-Mail gesendet, falls etwas mit meinem Konto nicht in Ordnung ist.



Bei mir war das selbe Problem  .


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (16. Dezember 2014)

Huhu melde mich mal bei euch 

Werde jetzt mal erst diese Woche noch meine neue CPU übertakten da brauch ich Zeit.
Nach Weihnachten kann ich nur noch mit meinem Notebook falten, wie aktuell auch, da ich dann im Urlaub bin 

Im Januar geht es dann aber wieder volle Geschwindigkeit los, inklusive meinem Faltserver 

Es falten dann :

Notebook (Nacl)
Rechner meiner Freundin (Nacl)
Server (Nacl)
Und mein großer mit richtigem Client 

200k ppd schaffe ich dann hoffentlich auch mal 

Wünsche euch daher jetzt schon eine schöne Weihnachtszeit !

Gruß
Martin


----------



## picar81_4711 (16. Dezember 2014)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> .......... da ich dann im Urlaub bin
> 
> Im Januar geht es dann aber wieder volle Geschwindigkeit los, inklusive meinem Faltserver
> 
> ...



Ich wünsche Dir schönen Urlaub und gute Erholung!


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Dezember 2014)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Huhu melde mich mal bei euch
> ...................



Das tönt nach einem Plan 

Schöne Freizeit und bis denne


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Dezember 2014)

Viel Spass im Urlaub und denk dran: nicht übertreiben > extrem reicht!


----------



## Stefan84 (17. Dezember 2014)

Auch von mir: frohe Weihnachten, guten Rutsch, frohe Ostern  Und lass dich verwöhnen im Urlaub


----------



## picar81_4711 (17. Dezember 2014)

Ich habe ein großes Problem: Ich bekomme nirgends neue WUs mehr ob BIG oder GPU...
Das hier kommt bei BIGs im Linux:


Spoiler



[07:38:03] Finished Work Unit:
[07:38:03] - Reading up to 64340496 from "work/wudata_01.trr": Read 64340496
[07:38:03] trr file hash check passed.
[07:38:03] - Reading up to 31616768 from "work/wudata_01.xtc": Read 31616768
[07:38:04] xtc file hash check passed.
[07:38:04] edr file hash check passed.
[07:38:04] logfile size: 186514
[07:38:04] Leaving Run
[07:38:07] - Writing 96304654 bytes of core data to disk...
[07:38:22] Done: 96304142 -> 91590719 (compressed to 5.9 percent)
[07:38:22]   ... Done.
[07:41:09] - Shutting down core
[07:41:09] 
[07:41:09] Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
[07:41:29] CoreStatus = 64 (100)
[07:41:29] Sending work to server
[07:41:29] Project: 8105 (Run 0, Clone 27, Gen 601)


[07:41:29] + Attempting to send results [December 17 07:41:29 UTC]
[08:17:20] + Results successfully sent
[08:17:20] Thank you for your contribution to Folding@Home.
[08:17:20] + Number of Units Completed: 934

[08:18:19] - Preparing to get new work unit...
[08:18:19] Cleaning up work directory
[08:18:40] + Attempting to get work packet
[08:18:40] Passkey found
[08:18:40] - Connecting to assignment server
[08:19:43] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[08:19:43] + Could not connect to Assignment Server
[08:20:47] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[08:20:47] + Could not connect to Assignment Server 2
[08:20:47] + Couldn't get work instructions.
[08:20:47] - Attempt #1  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.
[08:20:59] + Attempting to get work packet
[08:20:59] Passkey found
[08:20:59] - Connecting to assignment server
[08:22:02] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[08:22:02] + Could not connect to Assignment Server
[08:23:05] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[08:23:05] + Could not connect to Assignment Server 2
[08:23:05] + Couldn't get work instructions.
[08:23:05] - Attempt #2  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.
[08:23:19] + Attempting to get work packet
[08:23:19] Passkey found
[08:23:19] - Connecting to assignment server
[08:24:22] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[08:24:22] + Could not connect to Assignment Server
[08:25:25] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[08:25:25] + Could not connect to Assignment Server 2
[08:25:25] + Couldn't get work instructions.
[08:25:25] - Attempt #3  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.
[08:25:59] + Attempting to get work packet
[08:25:59] Passkey found
[08:25:59] - Connecting to assignment server
[08:27:02] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[08:27:02] + Could not connect to Assignment Server
[08:28:05] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[08:28:05] + Could not connect to Assignment Server 2
[08:28:05] + Couldn't get work instructions.
[08:28:05] - Attempt #4  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.


Und das hier im Windows V7:


Spoiler



15:08:08:Trying to access database...
15:08:08:Successfully acquired database lock
15:08:08:Enabled folding slot 01: PAUSED gpu:0:GM204 [GeForce GTX 970] (by user)
15:08:08:Enabled folding slot 00: PAUSED gpu:1:GM204 [GeForce GTX 970] (by user)
15:08:11:WARNINGenied 1:127.0.0.1 access to URI: /ping?_=1418828891467&callback=jQuery190009795077819822584_1418828891466
15:09:20:FS01:Unpaused
15:09:20:FS00:Unpaused
15:09:22:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.200:80
15:09:22:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.200:80
15:09:44:WARNING:WU01:FS00:Failed to get ID from '171.67.108.200:80': Failed to connect to 171.67.108.200:80: Es konnte keine Verbindung hergestellt werden, da der Zielcomputer die Verbindung verweigerte.
15:09:44:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get ID from '171.67.108.200:80': Failed to connect to 171.67.108.200:80: Es konnte keine Verbindung hergestellt werden, da der Zielcomputer die Verbindung verweigerte.
15:09:44:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.204:80
15:09:44:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.204:80
15:10:05:WARNING:WU01:FS00:Failed to get ID from '171.67.108.204:80': Failed to connect to 171.67.108.204:80: Es konnte keine Verbindung hergestellt werden, da der Zielcomputer die Verbindung verweigerte.
15:10:05:ERROR:WU01:FS00:Exception: Could not get an assignment ID
15:10:05:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get ID from '171.67.108.204:80': Failed to connect to 171.67.108.204:80: Es konnte keine Verbindung hergestellt werden, da der Zielcomputer die Verbindung verweigerte.
15:10:05:ERROR:WU00:FS01:Exception: Could not get an assignment ID
15:10:05:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.200:80
15:10:05:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.200:80
15:10:26:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get ID from '171.67.108.200:80': Failed to connect to 171.67.108.200:80: Es konnte keine Verbindung hergestellt werden, da der Zielcomputer die Verbindung verweigerte.
15:10:26:WARNING:WU01:FS00:Failed to get ID from '171.67.108.200:80': Failed to connect to 171.67.108.200:80: Es konnte keine Verbindung hergestellt werden, da der Zielcomputer die Verbindung verweigerte.


Somit sinkt meine PPD auf Null. Keine Ahnung, was da los ist.


----------



## Muschkote (17. Dezember 2014)

Mein Server hat gegen 15:40 eine 8103 bekommen.


----------



## mattinator (17. Dezember 2014)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Ich habe ein großes Problem: Ich bekomme nirgends neue WUs mehr ob BIG oder GPU...



Komisch, die Server, die Dein Windows Client protokolliert, sind hier gar nicht gelistet: Server Status for Folding@home. Beim Linux-Protokoll müsstest Du vllt. mal das log level hochsetzen, dam it man die Server sieht. So sieht es irgendwie danach aus, als ob Dein DNS "verbogen" ist. Vllt. mal den Router neu starten.

EDIT: Hast Du die aktuellen Folding-Clients drin ?


----------



## picar81_4711 (17. Dezember 2014)

Natürlich ist alles aktuell. Es ist, als ob meine IP  blockiert wird.....zum verzweifeln
Ich falte mit V6.34, da kann ich nichts hochsetzten.


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Dezember 2014)

Das ist natürlich maximal 

Momentan sind die BIG's bei mir noch unterwegs - kann ich also nix zu sagen
GPU's kriege ich (bisher) ohne Probleme


----------



## picar81_4711 (17. Dezember 2014)

Hab jetzt wie vorgeschlagen die Fritzbox neu gestartet, jetzt gehts anscheinend wieder. Ob es am DNS lag oder an einer neuen IP weiß ich nicht aber es war mir sehr unheimlich....da ja sonst alles funktionierte. Ich konnte Daten hoch und runterladen bzw.im Internet surfen. Nur Folding@home weigerte sich.....


----------



## schrotflinte56 (23. Dezember 2014)

Hallo liebe Falter,
ich wünsche euch allen schonmal ein Frohes Fest und einen Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.
Mein vorläufiges Faltserver-Projekt hat geklappt und somit treibt ein 2,8GHz P4 Kern eine GTX970 an.Der alte Prozessor ist ein wenig überfordert was man daran sieht das die GTX970 nicht über 190k PPD kommt.
Aber das ist ja nur die 1.Stufe, mal sehen wann ich endlich die Teile für Stufe 2 bekomme

mfg


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Dezember 2014)

Danke, schrotflinte56 - dir und allen Anderen das selbe
Schön, dass dein Projekt funktioniert


----------



## Stefan84 (23. Dezember 2014)

Auch von mir frohe Weihnachten, rutschen tun wir dann später evtl. wenn die Temperaturen passen 
Darf ich nach dem Inhalt der "Stufe 2" fragen, ich nehm mal an anderes Board und andere CPU


----------



## mattinator (23. Dezember 2014)

Dann schließe ich mich mal den besten Wünschen für das Weihnachtsfest und das neue Jahr an, Happy Folding ! Da ich über die Feiertage nur partiell nicht zu Hause bin, werde ich das Ganze hier weiter "überwachen".


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. Dezember 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Ich wünsche euch auch besinnliche Tage


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## schrotflinte56 (23. Dezember 2014)

@stefan84
Stufe 2 sind natürlich bessere CPU und Board, in dem Fall soll ein Q6600 zum Einsatz kommen. Ich bin mir nur nicht ganz sicher wegen den gpus.Entweder 2x 7970GHz ed. oder doch das Konto belasten und eine 2. GTX970 CWR.

Mfg


----------



## preamp (23. Dezember 2014)

Ich schließe mich dann auch mal an und wünsche euch frohe Festtage, einen guten Rutsch und alles Gute für das neue Jahr


----------



## Stefan84 (23. Dezember 2014)

@schrotflinte: wenn schon dann richtig  Sprich, die zweite Variante. Sonst kann es sein das du dich doch irgendwann selbst in den allerwertesten beißen willst... In meinen kleinen Faltserver soll demnächst auch noch ein Q6600 kommen...
@Danke, dir ebenfalls 


EDIT:
Ich verzwifel grad irgendwie an der Einrichtung von Fahmon unter Win 7...
Bin ich nur blind oder hab ich irgendwas übersehen das er mir da nix anzeigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. Dezember 2014)

@Stefan84: Wieso Fahmon und nicht HFM.net? 
Fahmon wird soviel ich weiss gar nicht mehr weiterentwickelt.


----------



## Stefan84 (23. Dezember 2014)

Recht hast du 
Nun klemm ich aber genauso bei HFM.net, da irgendwie der im Tut angegebene Dateipfad bei mir nicht vorhanden ist...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. Dezember 2014)

Was genau klemmt den?


----------



## Stefan84 (23. Dezember 2014)

Laut Diesem Tut hier soll man ja im Fenster "Log Folder" Folding@Home auswählen (Punkte 1-4).
Aber erstens habe ich diese Punkte bei mir gar nicht (hab die neueste Version 0.9.2 gezogen), und zum anderen finde ich den Pfad "Folding@Home" einfach nicht, ich finde ums verrecken nur den FAHClient-Pfad. Und da ist logischerweise das richtige nicht dabei.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. Dezember 2014)

Das Tut sollte echt mal aktualisiert werden. 

Hier die Anleitung für dich:
HFM > New Client (V7) > Namen eingeben > IP und Port findest du im FAHControl auf der linken Seite unter "Clients" (bei mir IP 127.0.0.1 und Port 36330) > "Test Conenction" anklicken > wen es klappt zeigt er dir im unteren Feld ein paar Infos an.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stefan84 (23. Dezember 2014)

Aaaargh, ich werd echt alt 
Danke dir, jetzt funzt es natürlich auch auf Anhieb problemlos...

Gibt es da auch eine Möglichkeit die NaCl-Clients mit einzubinden?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. Dezember 2014)

Schön das es jetzt geht. 

Leider kann man den NaCl-Client nicht einbinden (vermiss die Möglichkeit auch).


----------



## Stefan84 (23. Dezember 2014)

Mist, wäre zu schön gewesen...
Hab nämlich nebenbei noch einige Rechner (und Laptops) mit dem NaCl laufen.

Trotzdem danke für deine Hilfe


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. Dezember 2014)

Gibt momentan nur zwei Möglichkeiten herauszubekommen wieviel der NaCl erfaltet:
1. Schauen was die Statistik-Seite auspuckt, ist aber sehr unpraktisch und kompliziert bei vielen Rechnern die gleichzeitig am Falten sind.

2. Stopp die Zeit wie lange der Rechner für ein WU inklusive UP- und Download hat, rechne aus wieviele WU es pro Tag wären und multipliziere das Ergebnis mit 125Punkten und  schon hast du die PPD für den Rechner.


----------



## Stefan84 (23. Dezember 2014)

Das ist klar, hab ich bisher auch so gehandhabt. Mein Laptop schafft 5 WU's pro Stunde, macht also 625 Punkte/Stunde. Das ganze mit 24 malgenommen, zwei abgezogen und zwei wieder drauf komm ich auf ~15k PPD allein für den Laptop.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. Dezember 2014)

Hoffen wir das irgend wann mal der NaCl ins HFM eingebunden werden kann.


----------



## Stefan84 (23. Dezember 2014)

Da wäre ich auch klar dafür!
Denn so muss ich ja trotzdem immer selbst an die Rechner gehen zum nachsehen.


----------



## Icebreaker87 (23. Dezember 2014)

Könntest ja auch Remotedesktop oder Teamviewer oder etwas dergleichen verwenden.
Btw habs in die Top 100 des Teams geschaft


----------



## Stefan84 (23. Dezember 2014)

Klar könnte ich, aber da muss es andere Lösungen geben 
Grats zur *TOP 100*, ich hab mich da auch gefreut wie ein Schneekönig als ich es auf "Seite 1" geschafft habe


----------



## Icebreaker87 (23. Dezember 2014)

Wenn du eine gefunden hast kannst du sie mir ja auch noch mitteilen. Hatte es bisher immer sogemacht. Problem bei Remotedesktop ist nur da kein Bildschirm am Rechner angeschlossen ist kann ich keine Werte auslesen von der Graka. Weder Temp noch Takt oder Auslastung. Aber solang der keine Fehler stört es mich nur wenig

In den Top20 Producer bin ich ja auch schon drin


----------



## Abductee (24. Dezember 2014)

Hab mir für meinen Zweitrechner ein neues Gehäuse gegönnt, das vorhandene Display vom Bitfenix Pandora muss man einfach sinnvoll nützen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chicago (24. Dezember 2014)

Auch von mir besinnliche Weihnachten und einen guten rutsch ins neue Jahr.


----------



## picar81_4711 (24. Dezember 2014)

Icebreaker87 schrieb:


> .....................
> 
> In den Top20 Producer bin ich ja auch schon drin


Und das ist gar nicht mehr so leicht.....


----------



## Icebreaker87 (24. Dezember 2014)

Ja man muss mindestes eine Graka am start haben. Cpu only brauchst ja sicher Dualsockel sonst wird da auch kaum genügend Punkte rumkommen.
Aber schön ist ja


----------



## Stefan84 (24. Dezember 2014)

Und einmal drin heisst noch lange nicht das man da auch länger bleiben kann 
Kommen ja immer mehr Raketen von unten nach oben geschossen.


----------



## picar81_4711 (24. Dezember 2014)

Ja, das stimmt mit den Raketen. Ich wollte eigentlich unter die TOP100 Weltweit kommen, aber da kommen solche Raketen daher, die über 1 Mio. PPD machen. Das mache ich momentan zwar auch aber zum überholen braucht man etwas mehr Gas.....


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (25. Dezember 2014)

Ich komme wieder in die Top 20 unseres Teams


----------



## Stefan84 (25. Dezember 2014)

Ich komm da gar nicht erst hin 
BTW: ein nettes Case für meinen kleinen Falter such ich ja auch noch.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (25. Dezember 2014)

Fractal Design Node 304 

Fractal Design


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Dezember 2014)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Fractal Design Node 304
> 
> Fractal Design


Sieht nicht schlecht aus. 

Ich persönlich würde aber insbesondere für einen 24//7-Falter ein Gehäuse mit Luftfilter vorziehn > egal wie sauber das Zuhause ist, der Staub sammelt sich sonst immer im Gehäuse.


----------



## Stefan84 (25. Dezember 2014)

Gehäuse an sich nicht schlecht, aaaaber:
ich brauche mindestens mATX-Format, sonst müsste ich mein Board in der Mitte durchbrechen damit es passt 

Und ich sehe es auch wie A.Meier-PS3, mindestens 2 Lüfter mit Staubfilter sollten im Case auch Platz finden um ausreichend frische Luft zur Verfügung stellen zu können.


----------



## picar81_4711 (25. Dezember 2014)

Oder man lässt die Lüfter hoch genug drehen, damit der Staub durchgesaugt wird, dann gehts auch ohne Staubfilter....


----------



## Stefan84 (25. Dezember 2014)

Bei den momentan herrschenden Temperaturen draußen würde es ja eigentlich auch reichen den Rechner einfach auf den Balkon zu stellen 
Dann müsst ich mir nur noch was gegen das Kondenswasser überlegen.


----------



## Rarek (25. Dezember 2014)

silikat wird's richten


----------



## Stefan84 (26. Dezember 2014)

So, Weihanchten ist fast durch und war für euch hoffentlich lohnenswert 
Meinen NaCl-Clienten gönne ich jetzt erstmal ein paar Tage Pause und falte jetzt bis voraussichtlich den 30.12. nur noch mit dem i7 und der GTX 970... Von mir kommen also vorübergehend nicht ganz so viele Punkte.


----------



## picar81_4711 (26. Dezember 2014)

Stefan84 schrieb:


> So, Weihanchten ist fast durch und war für euch hoffentlich lohnenswert
> Meinen NaCl-Clienten gönne ich jetzt erstmal ein paar Tage Pause und falte jetzt bis voraussichtlich den 30.12. nur noch mit dem i7 und der GTX 970... Von mir kommen also vorübergehend nicht ganz so viele Punkte.


Hauptsache deine GTX 970 läuft noch.....


----------



## Stefan84 (26. Dezember 2014)

Die faltet munter vor sich hin... Propellerdrehzahl ist auf 50% fixiert > fast genauso unhörbar und mit ~45°C fröstelig kalt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picar81_4711 (27. Dezember 2014)

Stefan84 schrieb:


> Die faltet munter vor sich hin... Propellerdrehzahl ist auf 50% fixiert > fast genauso unhörbar und mit ~45°C fröstelig kalt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist aber sehr kühl, könnte man fast meinen, sie läuft nicht....


----------



## Stefan84 (27. Dezember 2014)

Daran ist mein Gehäuse schuld  Ist ein Coolermaster Cosmos S mit 6 (auf Minimaldrehzahl gedrosselten) Lüftern.


----------



## picar81_4711 (27. Dezember 2014)

Beim letzten Update (4.00h) wurden nur 87 WUs für unser Team angerechnet auf EOC. Mein Update war bei Null, obwohl eine BIG-WU abgegeben wurde, und zwei Grafikkarten-WUs fehlen auch. Was ist da wieder los?
Ich dachte, ich könnte jetzt regelmaßig meine 1 Mio./Tag zusammenbringen aber jetzt habe ich wieder einen Einbruch.......


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (27. Dezember 2014)

So ist das Leben, hart und daneben


----------



## Stefan84 (27. Dezember 2014)

Scheint aber einiges zu fehlen, denn ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das wir gestern "nur" 7.697.257 Punkte mit rund 2000 WU's "fabriziert" haben. In Stanford haben die eben auch Weihnachten.
Oder wir sind ob der durchschnittlich 9 Millionen einfach schon zu verwöhnt


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Dezember 2014)

Stefan84 schrieb:


> Oder wir sind ob der durchschnittlich 9 Millionen einfach schon zu verwöhnt



Nun, verwöhnt möglicherweise schon - aber ...



picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Beim letzten Update (4.00h) wurden nur 87 WUs für unser Team angerechnet auf EOC.



Da fehlt definitiv eine ziemliche Menge - bei mir waren es gerade mal 3 (*drei*) WU's 

Der letzte Update (7.00) hat die ganze "Sache" nur mässig entspannt


----------



## picar81_4711 (27. Dezember 2014)

Meine WUs wurden um 7.00h noch gutgeschrieben aber wie du schon sagst, es fehlen vom Team noch einige WUs...leider


----------



## Stefan84 (27. Dezember 2014)

Da können wir nur hoffen dass die dafür Verantwortlichen ihren Weihnachtsurlaub nicht allzu lang genommen haben...
Bei mir wurden jetzt auch ein paar WU's nachgetragen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Dezember 2014)

Bei mir werden wohl auch noch etwa 1'000Punkte in Form von 8 NaCl fehlen >man  sind das viele Punkte im Vergleich zu der halben Mio die ich gestern zusammengefaltet habe.


----------



## picar81_4711 (28. Dezember 2014)

Werde wohl mal nur mit einer GTX 970 falten, da die andere in 2h mit Star Citizen beschäftigt sein wird.....da waren 20GB zum downloaden, wau...mit ner 2000er Leitung brauchte ich dafür über 24h! Aber der PC läuft ja eh beim falten, also kann er auch etwas downloaden nebenbei....


----------



## Rarek (28. Dezember 2014)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> ...da waren 20GB zum downloaden, wau...mit ner 2000er Leitung brauchte ich dafür über 24h! ...


immerhin, meine 3k leitung macht 25GB in 34h


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Dezember 2014)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Werde wohl mal nur mit einer GTX 970 falten, da die andere in 2h mit Star Citizen beschäftigt sein wird.....da waren 20GB zum downloaden, wau...mit ner 2000er Leitung brauchte ich dafür über 24h! Aber der PC läuft ja eh beim falten, also kann er auch etwas downloaden nebenbei....



Und?? - hast du SC geniessen können??
Ich gönne einer GTX970 manchmal auch diese Art von "Pause"


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (29. Dezember 2014)

Kurze Frage ! 

Sind die WU´s beim NacL Client immer gleich groß ? Dauern daher immer gleich lange ?

Mir kommt es so vor, daher diese Frage !


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. Dezember 2014)

Ich würde sagen ja:
Wen sie unterschiedlich wären, müssten sie doch auch wieder die Punkte anpassen > jetzt geben ja alle 125Punkte.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (29. Dezember 2014)

Danke Alex ! Ich werde mal ein paar Test machen, lass euch überraschen


----------



## TheSebi41 (29. Dezember 2014)

Ja, sind alle genau gleich und bringen 125 Punkte das Stück 
Unterschiede ergeben sich nur durch die Internetverbindung oder Hintergrunddienste die bremsen 
Manchmal dauert es auch etwas länger bis man eine WU bekommt, oder er bleibt überhaupt hängen und braucht einen Reload.


----------



## picar81_4711 (29. Dezember 2014)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Und?? - hast du SC geniessen können??
> Ich gönne einer GTX970 manchmal auch diese Art von "Pause"



Ja, ich habe es schon mal angespielt, recht interessant.....


----------



## Stefan84 (29. Dezember 2014)

Melde mich nun auch zurück aus dem "Weihnachtsurlaub", der eigentlich nix anderes war als der Umzug eines Kumpels 
Aber mein Schlepptop und der Rechner haben in der Zwischenzeit natürlich munter weitergeknobelt.


----------



## TheSebi41 (30. Dezember 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was haben die da wieder verbrochen


----------



## Bumblebee (30. Dezember 2014)

TheSebi41 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Was haben die da wieder verbrochen



Oh HaUaHaUa  - da war was ganz böslein im Argen
Das Netzwerk ist jetzt wieder up - hoffen wir auf Stabilität


----------



## Rarek (30. Dezember 2014)

ach deswegen hatte ich heute Nacht so wenig punkte...
Danke für die Aufklärung


----------



## brooker (30. Dezember 2014)

... bin fast unter die 100K gerutscht


----------



## steffen0278 (30. Dezember 2014)

Hi, seit langem habe ich mal wider Lust zu folden. Hab mir den Client mit dieser Weboberfläche runtergeladen und installiert. CPU funktionierte auf anhieb. Nur die GPU will nicht so. Steht auf Download und sonst nix. Attemps mittlerweile bei 5. Muß ich noch was einstellen? GPU ist eine GTX285

Edit: bei Workserver steht 0.0.0.0 Colection server dasgleiche


----------



## picar81_4711 (30. Dezember 2014)

Naja, die GPU ist schon etwas älter, wenns wirklich gehen würde, dann kämen auch leider nicht viele Punkte rüber bzw. eine WU dauert ewig.....GTX970---> mind. 3,5h für eine WU....


----------



## steffen0278 (30. Dezember 2014)

na bis jetzt bekommt sie ja überhaupt nix. kein download.

15:46:00:WARNING:WU01:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.204:80': Empty work server assignment
15:46:00:ERROR:WU01:FS01:Exception: Could not get an assignment


----------



## Rarek (30. Dezember 2014)

kan man Fah auch in ner VM Laufen lassen? rein theoretisch kann man ja durch ne vm die Threads verdoppeln...  aber ich glaube eine cpu schafft keine 200% auslastung

wie dem auch sei...

Mein fx 4300 aus meinem "Office pc" macht momentan durch nacl 18k ppd.
Wenn ich dann am 5. wieder bei meinem "Großen" bin werde ich erstmal meine HA (von Martin) machen und ihn dann wieder schwitzen lassen


----------



## brooker (30. Dezember 2014)

... die 970er GTX ist am Falten . Nur leider gab es zur Begrüßung nur eine 0x18er 

Irgendwie braucht die Karte ewig, um in FAHControl die PPD und Estimated TPF auszuwerfen. Das ist die 7970 deutlich schneller.

Braucht die 970er in den Settings andere Einstellungen? Meine 7970er rennt parallel wie Tier und bei der 970er ist noch nicht mal der Core angegeben. Nur Core ID18 und das Projekt.

Hmm: in den FoldingSlots steht beider ID für die 970er eine -1. Kann das passen? Muss doch eigentlich 1 sein, wenn die 7970er die ID 0 als GPU hat. Oder?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. Dezember 2014)

Die nächste Design-Katastrophe ist da und ich reg mich deswegen so richtig auf: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Irgend so ein Designer und sein Team wollen sich wieder mal profilieren und hat das Design von Tapatalk auf massivste Art und Weise verschlimmbessert. 

Startseite der einzelnen Foren werden mit Bilder zugekleckst die bis auf das kleine zentrale Bild'chen gar nichts mit dem entsprechenden Forum zu haben. 

Um die Navigation in den einzelnen Foren zu verstehen muss man irgendwas Indus haben> selbsterklärend geht definitiv anders. 

Hier im PCGH-Forum kann ich die angepinnten Themen wie die RuKa hier nicht öffnen. 

Ich hoffe der Designer und sein Team kommen wieder zur Besinnung und ändern den Schwachsinn! 


@brooker:
Verstehe ich das gerade richtig und du mischt Nvidia und AMD-Karten im gleichen Rechner?


----------



## brooker (30. Dezember 2014)

... ja, das tue ich. Ich eine Chance für uns die schlechten letzten Tage aufzuholen. Es klappt auch irgendwie


----------



## Stefan84 (30. Dezember 2014)

Dafür schicke ich jetzt mal meinen i4770K in Faltpause, mal sehen wie es sich auf die Punkte auswirkt...


----------



## picar81_4711 (31. Dezember 2014)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Die nächste Design-Katastrophe ist da und ich reg mich deswegen so richtig auf:
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das ist leider oft so.....einfach nur schlecht.
*@brooker:* Ich würde AMD und NVIDIA nicht mischen


brooker schrieb:


> ... die 970er GTX ist am Falten . Nur leider gab es zur Begrüßung nur eine 0x18er
> .................hat. Oder?



Hast ein "beta" als Parameter in den Einstallungen der Slots drinnen? Wenn ja, raus machen 


Rarek schrieb:


> kan man Fah auch in ner VM Laufen lassen? rein  theoretisch kann man ja durch ne vm die Threads verdoppeln...  aber ich glaube eine cpu schafft keine 200% auslastung
> 
> wie dem auch sei...
> 
> ...


VM geht natürlich super mit Linux unter Windows als Hauptsystem. Aber nur CPU-Falten, GPU geht nicht. 
Schaust du hier :Linux/Unix Documentation - LinuxForge.net


----------



## steffen0278 (31. Dezember 2014)

Keiner ne Lösung für mein Problem?


----------



## Rarek (31. Dezember 2014)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> VM geht natürlich super mit Linux unter Windows als Hauptsystem. Aber nur CPU-Falten, GPU geht nicht.
> Schaust du hier :Linux/Unix Documentation - LinuxForge.net


aber dann warscheinlich nicht mit 12 VM Threads... (von 6 Rellen),oder?


----------



## picar81_4711 (31. Dezember 2014)

Rarek schrieb:


> aber dann warscheinlich nicht mit 12 VM Threads... (von 6 Rellen),oder?



Doch, meinen 980x habe ich mal mit 12 Threads am falten gehabt in einer VM. Ging mit VM-wareplayer 3.0 super. Aber jetzt der neue unterstützt auch bis 16 Threads. 


steffen0278 schrieb:


> Keiner ne Lösung für mein Problem?


Leider nicht. Client neu gestartet hast wahrscheinlich schon....und Parameter hast auch keine besonderen drinnen, oder? Ich glaube, die GPU ist leider zu alt....


----------



## Rarek (31. Dezember 2014)

nur will das ganze grad nicht so ganz über meine Logik steigen...
wenn ich 6 Threads habe und dann daraus 12V Threads mache, dann hat die cpu doch 200% Last oder nicht?


----------



## Bumblebee (31. Dezember 2014)

steffen0278 schrieb:


> Keiner ne Lösung für mein Problem?



Ich vermute mal, dass du mit dem aktuellen Clienten (7.4.4) arbeiten willst
Nun bin ich mir nicht sicher ob deine GraKa da noch unterstützt wird; sollte schon aber wer weiss...

 - was passiert wenn du mal testweise den "uralten" 6-er installierst?? Download older versions of Folding@home ? Folding@home
- poste uns mal ein pic vom Client Advanced Control


----------



## mattinator (31. Dezember 2014)

steffen0278 schrieb:


> Keiner ne Lösung für mein Problem?



Schon client-type=advanced probiert ?


----------



## steffen0278 (31. Dezember 2014)

muß ich mal probieren, danke.
Hab auf meinem Spielerechner jetzt auch mal wieder installiert. Nur komme ich hier nicht in die Webconsole. Habe auch kein Trayicon. Nur ein Icon auf dem Desktop. Wenn ich da draufklicke passiert aber nichts. CPU (FX8320) und GPU (R9 280) falten aber.
Kann ich die Konsole auch so irgendwie aufrufen? Also ne Adresse über den Browser?


----------



## mattinator (31. Dezember 2014)

Bitte ein paar mehr Info's: welches OS (vermute mal Windows 7), welchen Client hast Du installiert ?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. Dezember 2014)

steffen0278 schrieb:


> Nur komme ich hier nicht in die Webconsole. Habe auch kein Trayicon. Nur ein Icon auf dem Desktop. Wenn ich da draufklicke passiert aber nichts. CPU (FX8320) und GPU (R9 280) falten aber.
> Kann ich die Konsole auch so irgendwie aufrufen? Also ne Adresse über den Browser?


Unten im Tray ist doch das Foldingsymbol, hast da schon mal einen Rechtsklick draufgemacht? 
Normalerweise sollte sich dann ein ziemlich grosses Menü öffnen.


----------



## picar81_4711 (31. Dezember 2014)

Rarek schrieb:


> nur will das ganze grad nicht so ganz über meine Logik steigen...
> wenn ich 6 Threads habe und dann daraus 12V Threads mache, dann hat die cpu doch 200% Last oder nicht?



Du kannst natürlich nur soviele Threads machen, wie auch das Hauptsystem hat.


----------



## mattinator (31. Dezember 2014)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Du kannst natürlich nur soviele Threads machen, wie auch das Hauptsystem hat.



Mit ein paar Tricks kann man dem Folding-Client auch mehr CPU-Cores "vorspielen", z.B. die doppelte Anzahl der wirklich vorhandenen CPU-Cores inkl. VT. Allerdings laufen dann mehrere Folding-Threads auf einem CPU-Core, die dann in Summe natürlich 100% Last für diesen erzeugen, einzeln jedoch 50 % des CPU-Cores nutzen. Durch den zusätzlichen Scheduling-Overhead reduziert sich jedoch die Effizienz des Folding-Clients. Ich vermute, die Frage war nicht wirklich ernst gemeint.


----------



## Rarek (31. Dezember 2014)

soo, welches Linux sollte ich nehmen und voralemm welche VM Software? Reicht da die von Oracle oder sollte ich lieber den VM Ware Player nehmen?


----------



## mattinator (31. Dezember 2014)

VMware Player arbeitet nach meiner Erfahrung effizienter, gibt seit kurzem schon die Version 7. Allerdings hält sich der PPD-Vorteil des CPU-Foldings in der Linux-VM gegenüber nativem Windows in Grenzen. Linux nativ mit 900-er Nvidia-GPU und CPU- sowie GPU-Client bringt schon einen merklichen Vorteil. Ich habe momentan nativ Linux Mint Mate 16 (petra) laufen, gefällt mir  ganz gut und der Overhead durch den Mate Desktop / Window Manager hält  sich in Grenzen.


----------



## Abductee (31. Dezember 2014)

Windows 7/8 ab der Pro bringt auch schon einen brauchbaren VM-Server mit.

Ich bin ja von Linux Mint überzeugt.
(Mate ist die resourcenfreundlichere Version, Cinnamon die "blingbling")


----------



## mattinator (31. Dezember 2014)

Abductee schrieb:


> Windows 7/8 ab der Pro bringt auch schon einen brauchbaren VM-Server mit.


Hast Du das schon mit Linux getestet ? Meines Wissens geht (auch mit dem nicht offiziell unterstützten Linux) nur ein CPU-Kern.


----------



## Abductee (31. Dezember 2014)

Ich hab nur mal Windows installiert und da konnte ich problemlos mehrere Kerne zuweisen.
Das muss doch Betriebssystem unabhängig funktionieren?


----------



## steffen0278 (31. Dezember 2014)

So habs jetzt. Trayicon (wie geschrieben) hab ich nicht. Weiß der Geier warum. Aber im Startmenue under FAHClient sind alle Optionen. Na dann, Gutes falten. Bis jetzt 4 Plätze gutgemacht schon. Ich lass den jetzt so lange ich Urlaub habe durchlaufen. Will mal wieder auf die erste Seite


----------



## TheSebi41 (31. Dezember 2014)

Die Linux Unterstützung von Hyper-V ist inzwischen ganz ok 
Die Beschränkung sind 4 vCPUs und 64 Gb Ram pro VM


----------



## Stefan84 (31. Dezember 2014)

Das "Problem" mit dem Icon hab ich auch ab und an... Warum auch immer.
Aber trotzdem faltet er munter vor sich hin, und über FAHControl hab ich ja sowieso alles was ich brauche


----------



## picar81_4711 (31. Dezember 2014)

Stefan84 schrieb:


> Dann wird es jetzt aber endlich mal wieder Zeit das unser *Mutterschiff* wieder mit an Bord kommt!
> Aber das gehört eher in die Rumpelkammer



Ja, ich finde auch, das mal ein Beitrag in einem Heft oder/und Online ein guter Zug von PCGH wäre....
Muss man erst etwas regelwidriges schreiben, dass es von PCGH gelesen wird?


----------



## Stefan84 (31. Dezember 2014)

Vermute ich auch langsam.
Wie ich bereits geschrieben hatte, ich habe einige ältere Hefte durchgewälzt und rein gar nix mehr zu diesem Thema gefunden.

Oder wir sollten alle mal eine Mail an Thilo schicken, evtl. tut sich ja dann was


----------



## Abductee (31. Dezember 2014)

Ich hab dem Thilo bei meinem Weihnachts-Carepaket einen Teamsticker mitgeschickt, vielleicht hilfts ja was


----------



## TheSebi41 (31. Dezember 2014)

Ich wünsche allen Faltern einen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2015


----------



## mattinator (31. Dezember 2014)

Schließe mich an, kommt gut und "faltig" rüber.


----------



## Stefan84 (31. Dezember 2014)

Etwas Zeit ist ja noch  Trotz allem auch von mir "Gut rutsch"!
Aber ich lasse natürlich fleißig weiterfalten


----------



## brooker (31. Dezember 2014)

... auch von mir, einen guten Rutsch und ordentliche WUs ohne Ende 2015.

PS: AMD und NVIDIA GPUs falten seit 6h zusammen auf einem Board


----------



## PCGHGS (31. Dezember 2014)

Also ich schließe mich an und wünsche euch allen einen guten Rutsch und viele Punkte


----------



## Bumblebee (31. Dezember 2014)

Auch von mir die besten Wünsche an alle


----------



## Gripschi (1. Januar 2015)

Von mir auch!

Falten geht ab SA wieder los, dann ist der Urlaub vorbei.


----------



## brooker (1. Januar 2015)

... ist bei Euch auch der Stanford-Server down und kein Client-Updating möglich?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Januar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Ich hoffe ihr seid alle gut rübergerutscht ins neue Jahr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hoffentlich hat niemand zu viel


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

sonnst gibt es Morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wir waren ja bei meinen Schwiegereltern oben und die sind leider in einem Funkloch und deshalb konnte ich erst jetzt schreiben > besser spät als nie. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@brooker:
Hier bis jetzt keine Probleme mit dem Servern.


----------



## Rarek (1. Januar 2015)

wo baut ihr euch eigentlich diese Smileys zusammen?


----------



## Stefan84 (1. Januar 2015)

Servertechnisch funktioniert bei mir auch alles einwandfrei.
Und das mit den Smileys würde mich auch mal interessieren 

Hoffe ihr seit alle gut ins neue Jahr 2015 reingerutscht.


----------



## Rarek (1. Januar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


heute habe ich sogar ne Schnapszahl "erfoldet"


----------



## Stefan84 (1. Januar 2015)

Du weisst aber schon das du dafür jetzt einen ausgeben musst?


----------



## brooker (1. Januar 2015)

... Konterbier: Ganz edler Zug von Dir Rarek   Prost


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Januar 2015)

@Rarek&Stefan84:
WAS? Das wisst ihr nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann wird ich euch das mal erklären. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Normaler Smileys ohne Bewegung sind ja an sich kein Problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 > ich mach es mir auch einfach und verändere bestehende Smileys mit einem Bildbearbeitungsprogramm (ich verwende das kostenlose Paint.NET) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ratet mal aus welchem Smiley fast alle unsere "rockt!"-Smileys sind:


Spoiler







Thema "animierte Smileys":
Animierte Smileys sind nichts anderes als viele Bilder mit kleiner Änderungen in einer Diashow, so dass das Gefühl einer Bewegung entsteht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Theoretisch weiss ich zwar wie es geht, aber gebe offen zu dass ich nicht die nötige Geduld dafür habe um so viele Einzelbilder zu erstellen > viel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Darum mach ich es mir auch einfach und hole mir die fixfertigen Smileys auf den entsprechenden Seiten im Netz. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Smilies, Kao-Ani und animierte Gifs bei Smilie.ws 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und mein persönlicher Favorit Smilie-Album - GreenSmilies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Noch in eigener Sache:
Um den Anbieter der Smileys keinen unnötigen Traffic aufzubürden (obwohl greensmilies explizit den direkten Link zum im Beitrag einzutragen anbiete), füge ich alle Smileys immer über meine eigenen Anhänge ein.


----------



## Stefan84 (1. Januar 2015)

Danke Herr Lehrer 
Ich hatte mich zwar schonmal etwas damit beschäftigt, aber das ist Lichtjahre her.


----------



## LikZ (1. Januar 2015)

mattinator schrieb:


> VMware Player arbeitet nach meiner Erfahrung effizienter, gibt seit kurzem schon die Version 7. Allerdings hält sich der PPD-Vorteil des CPU-Foldings in der Linux-VM gegenüber nativem Windows in Grenzen. Linux nativ mit 900-er Nvidia-GPU und CPU- sowie GPU-Client bringt schon einen merklichen Vorteil. Ich habe momentan nativ Linux Mint Mate 16 (petra) laufen, gefällt mir  ganz gut und der Overhead durch den Mate Desktop / Window Manager hält  sich in Grenzen.




wie groß ist denn effektiv der Vorteil unter Linux gegenüber Windoof?


----------



## mattinator (1. Januar 2015)

LikZ schrieb:


> wie groß ist denn effektiv der Vorteil unter Linux gegenüber Windoof?



1. für GPU bisher nur Core_17-Projekte
2. ca. 40K bis 60K PPD mehr gegenüber Windows mit Core_17-Projekten, für andere Cores noch größerer Vorteil

Atm. Summe Linux ca. 360K PPD, meistens 340K bis 350K. Der aktuelle Zuwachs könnte auch am aktuellen Beta-Treiber 346.22 liegen. Unter Windows mit vergleichbaren Projekten ca. 300K bis 320K. Mein System s. Signatur (habe gerade mal "schnell" noch die GTX 970 bei SysProfile eingetragen).


----------



## picar81_4711 (1. Januar 2015)

LikZ schrieb:


> wie groß ist denn effektiv der Vorteil unter Linux gegenüber Windoof?



Bei BIGs macht es am meisten aus, so 30k ppd(von 300k ppd ausgegangen). Aber grundsätzlich kann man von 10 Prozent ausgehen, dass Linux noch schneller ist. Also bei 40 k ppd im Windows wären es ca. 44 k im Linux.  ich spreche hier nur von smp-WUs....


----------



## brooker (2. Januar 2015)

... sprich, Linux aufsetzen und 10% Mehrleistung abholen. Schaue mir das mal die Tage an ... ist ein ordentlicher Mehrwert.


----------



## LikZ (2. Januar 2015)

mattinator schrieb:


> 1. für GPU bisher nur Core_17-Projekte
> 2. ca. 40K bis 60K PPD mehr gegenüber Windows mit Core_17-Projekten, für andere Cores noch größerer Vorteil
> 
> Atm. Summe Linux ca. 360K PPD, meistens 340K bis 350K. Der aktuelle Zuwachs könnte auch am aktuellen Beta-Treiber 346.22 liegen. Unter Windows mit vergleichbaren Projekten ca. 300K bis 320K. Mein System s. Signatur (habe gerade mal "schnell" noch die GTX 970 bei SysProfile eingetragen).



ok dann durchaus relevant... ich schau mir mal das Mint an.


----------



## ProfBoom (2. Januar 2015)

Wobei das nur für natives Linux gilt. Bei Linux in der VM halbiert sich das etwa.
Ich habe es lange nicht mehr gemacht, aber denke nicht, dass sich da etwas in der Zwischenzeit geändert hat.

PS: Was hat eine GTX 970 für eine TPF bei einer WU aus dem Projekt 13000 oder 13001? Gibt es noch 'größere' WUs?


----------



## brooker (2. Januar 2015)

@PS: meine 970er @ 1559MHz Core hat für Projekt 9201 eine TPF von 1:43. Projekt 13000/1 hatte ich leider noch nicht.


----------



## Stefan84 (2. Januar 2015)

Meine 970er liegt bei TPF 1:30, ebenfalls Projekt 9201. Was größeres habe auch ich noch nicht vor die Linse bekommen, von ein paar Core_18-WU's einmal abgesehen. Aber auch die haben sich jetzt knapp 2 Wochen nicht mehr blicken lassen.


----------



## brooker (2. Januar 2015)

... TPF 1:30! Wow, was fürn CoreTakt hast Du am Laufen? Oder was führt zu solch gutem Wert?


----------



## Stefan84 (2. Januar 2015)

Naja eigentlich hab ich nur die "stinknormale" MSI GTX970 4G OC, hab nichts an der Taktschraube gedreht, ist alles stock @1316/3500.


----------



## mattinator (2. Januar 2015)

Stefan84 schrieb:


> Meine 970er liegt bei TPF 1:30, ebenfalls Projekt 9201.





Stefan84 schrieb:


> Naja eigentlich hab ich nur die "stinknormale"  MSI GTX970 4G OC, hab nichts an der Taktschraube gedreht, ist alles  stock @1316/3500.


Das kann nicht ganz stimmen, mit meiner Karte bekomme ich im Moment mit 'nem 9201-er Projekt bei einer TPF um 1:36 pro Projekt um die 38000 Punkte (+196MHz Core, Boost bei 1525 MHz). Der i7-4770K sollte auch nicht so viel ausmachen. Außerdem erhältst Du lt. Deiner Statistik bei EOC (http://olding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=664445) inkl. CPU-Projekten 38K bis 41K, da dürfte die GPU weniger als 38K bringen.


----------



## Stefan84 (2. Januar 2015)

Tschuldigung, war mein Fehler 
Man sollte im FAHcontrol natürlich auch die GPU auswählen und nicht die CPU 
Also, richtig ist: GPU-seitig habe ich eine *TPF von 1:59*...


----------



## brooker (2. Januar 2015)

... hmmm, interessant. Wenn ich auf Stock @1379 MHz gehe, fällt meine auf 1:54.


----------



## brooker (2. Januar 2015)

... ok, so wird eine Schuh draus. 

@mattinator: Deine CoreTakt ist geringer als meiner und trotzdem ist die TPF kleiner als meine. Woran kann das liegen?


----------



## LikZ (2. Januar 2015)

ProfBoom schrieb:


> Wobei das nur für natives Linux gilt. Bei Linux in der VM halbiert sich das etwa.
> Ich habe es lange nicht mehr gemacht, aber denke nicht, dass sich da etwas in der Zwischenzeit geändert hat.
> 
> PS: Was hat eine GTX 970 für eine TPF bei einer WU aus dem Projekt 13000 oder 13001? Gibt es noch 'größere' WUs?



ansonsten alternativ das Ganze einfach auf einen USB Stick installieren und davon booten, wenn du das Windows nativ behalten magst .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Januar 2015)

LikZ schrieb:


> ansonsten alternativ das Ganze einfach auf einen USB Stick installieren und davon booten, wenn du das Windows nativ behalten magst .


Nur das man alle 3 Monate den USB-Stick ersetzten muss > wenn dann auf eine externe Platte.

Wurde hier schon getestet.


----------



## LikZ (2. Januar 2015)

zu viel Last auf dem Stick?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Januar 2015)

Der Stick macht die vielen kleinen Zugriff vom Linux nicht auf Dauer mit.

Vermutlich wird der größte Teil der Zugriffvom Faltclient selber kommen.


----------



## mattinator (2. Januar 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> @mattinator: Deine CoreTakt ist geringer als meiner und trotzdem ist die TPF kleiner als meine. Woran kann das liegen?


Aktueller Beta-Treiber von Nvidia (346.22) unter Linux.


----------



## LikZ (2. Januar 2015)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Der Stick macht die vielen kleinen Zugriff vom Linux nicht auf Dauer mit.
> 
> Vermutlich wird der größte Teil der Zugriffvom Faltclient selber kommen.



schade ist als "mobiles Faltsystem" eigentlich ganz praktisch... ich schau mal wie lang der Stick hält.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (2. Januar 2015)

1 Monat dann macht er die grätsche


----------



## LikZ (2. Januar 2015)

kann man nicht normalerweise die Zugriffe minimieren per Befehl? mir ist so als gabs eine Möglichkeit ... kann mich aber auch täuschen.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (3. Januar 2015)

ich wüsste nicht wie man das minimieren könnte.


----------



## LikZ (3. Januar 2015)

hmm finde auf die schnelle nichts. schau später nochmal.

Hoffe ja aktuell immernoch, dass sich die GTX 960 mit dem Wattverbrauch so gut anstellt wie erhofft. Dann wandert die in den Würfel anstelle der 970er.


----------



## T0M@0 (3. Januar 2015)

LikZ schrieb:


> kann man nicht normalerweise die Zugriffe minimieren per Befehl? mir ist so als gabs eine Möglichkeit ... kann mich aber auch täuschen.



Ja, da gibt es viel was man unter Linux machen kann. Zum einen muss man den Mount befehl so anpassen, dass das letzte lesedatum nicht immer geschrieben wird: Schreibzugriffe reduzieren & Sicheres Löschen - - Linux - PC-WELT

Logging sollte wenn möglich deaktiviert werden und auch das swapping.

Zum anderen könnte man den Foldingclient in einer Ramdisk ablegen. 

Dann sollte der USB Stick bestimmt 6 Monate halten  (Je nach Modell...)


----------



## ProfBoom (3. Januar 2015)

Interessant für die Leute mit Maxwell GPU: https://folding.stanford.edu/home/11093/

In Kürze: Core18 wird limitiert auf die Pre-Maxwell Karten, bis NVIDIA einen richtig funktionierenden Treiber veröffentlich.


----------



## LikZ (3. Januar 2015)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Dann sollte der USB Stick bestimmt 6 Monate halten  (Je nach Modell...)



perfekt. danke



ProfBoom schrieb:


> Interessant für die Leute mit Maxwell GPU: https://folding.stanford.edu/home/11093/
> 
> In Kürze: Core18 wird limitiert auf die Pre-Maxwell Karten, bis NVIDIA einen richtig funktionierenden Treiber veröffentlich.




sehr schön. wobei linux ja aktuell nur 9201er ausspuckt.


----------



## mattinator (3. Januar 2015)

LikZ schrieb:


> sehr schön. wobei linux ja aktuell nur 9201er ausspuckt.


Hoffentlich bekommen die Windows-Nutzer dann nicht mehr alte Core_15-"Heizer"-Projekte.


----------



## Rarek (3. Januar 2015)

ich werde ma schaun was für eine ich morgen Nacht kriege... 

aber ich hatte in letzter Zeit (bis zum Weinachtsurlaub) nur 17'er, welche ich sogar bis kurz vor Deadline fertig falte (soo 4-5 Tage sitze ich an einer...)

und ich habe schon ein paar Aufgaben von Martin gekriegt  mal sehen wie lange ich nach der "Kur" für eine brauch ^^


----------



## Stefan84 (3. Januar 2015)

Also die meiste Zeit bekomme ich auch die Core_17-WU's, wenn es hochkommt hatte ich die letzte Woche vllt. um die 4-5 Core_15...
Traurig bin ich deswegen nicht drum


----------



## steffen0278 (3. Januar 2015)

Kan die XBox one nicht falten? Warum gibts dafür nix? PS3 konnte doch auch.


----------



## Abductee (3. Januar 2015)

"konnte"  wurde dann aus Sicherheitsgründen wieder entfernt.


----------



## steffen0278 (3. Januar 2015)

Aus Sicherheitsgründen? Was solln der Quark.


----------



## Abductee (3. Januar 2015)

Das war die große PS3-Jailbreak-Zeit. 
Man konnte dann auch kein Linux mehr auf der PS3 installieren.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Januar 2015)

Abductee schrieb:


> Das war die große PS3-Jailbreak-Zeit.
> Man konnte dann auch kein Linux mehr auf der PS3 installieren.


Das komische am Ganzen ist aber das  F@H bis heute als Menüpunkt existiert > wen man draufklickt kommt die Meldung dass das PS3-Projekt beendet sei.


----------



## Rarek (3. Januar 2015)

(achtung ot: braucht wer noch nen Bilschirm für lau?  EIZO: RadiForce)


----------



## ProfBoom (3. Januar 2015)

Danke, aber meine beiden Eizos leisten mir noch gute Dienste


----------



## Uwe64LE (3. Januar 2015)

Leider fehlt der Button "in den Warenkorb"


----------



## steffen0278 (4. Januar 2015)

wie heist eigendlich der Ami nochmal, der sich 100 Grafikkarten besorgt hat, um zu falten. damals waren es gtx280 karten glaub ich.


----------



## TheSebi41 (4. Januar 2015)

Ich kenne da nur den Atlas Folder, der hat auch recht viel 

Folding@Home farm with 23 (!) GeForce GTX 295 | Archive


----------



## steffen0278 (4. Januar 2015)

ja genau der. danke


----------



## LikZ (4. Januar 2015)

die 270k machst heute bequem mit einer Karte. Immer wieder schön.


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Januar 2015)

LikZ schrieb:


> die 270k machst heute bequem mit einer Karte. Immer wieder schön.



Nu ja, 270k mit *einer* Karte ist immer noch eine Hausnummer


----------



## LikZ (4. Januar 2015)

ne 970er schwingt im Schnitt mit 9201er bei 250k PPD ein ohne OC. die 980er über 300k.


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Januar 2015)

LikZ schrieb:


> ne 970er schwingt im Schnitt mit 9201er bei 250k PPD ein ohne OC. die 980er über 300k.



ich wiederhole "eine Hausnummer "


----------



## steffen0278 (4. Januar 2015)

wo bekomme ich den gpu3 client her? auf der F@H Homepage gibts nur noch das neue mit der Weboberfäche


----------



## Rarek (5. Januar 2015)

also ich kann mich net beklagen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LikZ (5. Januar 2015)

bei mir schwappt eher gerade wiede ne Welle Core 15 an den Bug.


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Januar 2015)

steffen0278 schrieb:


> wo bekomme ich den gpu3 client her? auf der F@H Homepage gibts nur noch das neue mit der Weboberfläche



... wie gewünscht - so geliefert ...  Download older versions of Folding@home ? Folding@home


----------



## steffen0278 (5. Januar 2015)

irgendwie klappt das immer noch nicht. Der Client bekommt keine Daten.
Hier mal das Logfile:



--- Opening Log file [January 5 07:42:46 UTC] 


# Windows GPU Systray Edition #################################################
###############################################################################

                       Folding@Home Client Version 6.41r2

Folding@home

###############################################################################
###############################################################################

Launch directory: C:\Program Files (x86)\Folding@home\Folding@home-gpu


[07:42:46] Gpu type=2 species=13.
[07:43:20] - Ask before connecting: No
[07:43:20] - User name: steffen0278 (Team 70335)
[07:43:20] - User ID not found locally
[07:43:20] + Requesting User ID from server
[07:43:21] - Machine ID: 2
[07:43:21] 
[07:43:21] Work directory not found. Creating...
[07:43:21] Could not open work queue, generating new queue...
[07:43:21] Initialization complete
[07:43:21] - Preparing to get new work unit...
[07:43:21] Cleaning up work directory
[07:43:21] + Attempting to get work packet
[07:43:21] Passkey found
[07:43:21] Gpu type=2 species=13.
[07:43:21] - Connecting to assignment server
[07:43:22] + Could not authenticate Assignment Server response
[07:43:23] + Could not authenticate Assignment Server 2 response
[07:43:23] + Couldn't get work instructions.
[07:43:23] - Attempt #1  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.
[07:43:29] + Attempting to get work packet
[07:43:29] Passkey found
[07:43:29] Gpu type=2 species=13.
[07:43:29] - Connecting to assignment server
[07:43:30] + Could not authenticate Assignment Server response
[07:43:31] + Could not authenticate Assignment Server 2 response
[07:43:31] + Couldn't get work instructions.
[07:43:31] - Attempt #2  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.
[07:43:55] + Attempting to get work packet
[07:43:55] Passkey found
[07:43:55] Gpu type=2 species=13.
[07:43:55] - Connecting to assignment server
[07:43:56] + Could not authenticate Assignment Server response
[07:43:57] + Could not authenticate Assignment Server 2 response
[07:43:57] + Couldn't get work instructions.
[07:43:57] - Attempt #3  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.
[07:44:26] + Attempting to get work packet
[07:44:26] Passkey found
[07:44:26] Gpu type=2 species=13.
[07:44:26] - Connecting to assignment server
[07:44:31] + Could not authenticate Assignment Server response
[07:44:32] + Could not authenticate Assignment Server 2 response
[07:44:32] + Couldn't get work instructions.
[07:44:32] - Attempt #4  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.
[07:45:27] + Attempting to get work packet
[07:45:27] Passkey found
[07:45:27] Gpu type=2 species=13.
[07:45:27] - Connecting to assignment server
[07:45:27] + Could not authenticate Assignment Server response
[07:45:28] + Could not authenticate Assignment Server 2 response
[07:45:28] + Couldn't get work instructions.
[07:45:28] - Attempt #5  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.
[07:46:56] + Attempting to get work packet
[07:46:56] Passkey found
[07:46:56] Gpu type=2 species=13.
[07:46:56] - Connecting to assignment server
[07:46:57] + Could not authenticate Assignment Server response
[07:46:58] + Could not authenticate Assignment Server 2 response
[07:46:58] + Couldn't get work instructions.
[07:46:58] - Attempt #6  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.
[07:49:49] + Attempting to get work packet
[07:49:49] Passkey found
[07:49:49] Gpu type=2 species=13.
[07:49:49] - Connecting to assignment server
[07:49:49] + Could not authenticate Assignment Server response
[07:49:50] + Could not authenticate Assignment Server 2 response
[07:49:50] + Couldn't get work instructions.
[07:49:50] - Attempt #7  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.
[07:55:16] + Attempting to get work packet
[07:55:16] Passkey found
[07:55:16] Gpu type=2 species=13.
[07:55:16] - Connecting to assignment server
[07:55:17] + Could not authenticate Assignment Server response
[07:55:18] + Could not authenticate Assignment Server 2 response
[07:55:18] + Couldn't get work instructions.
[07:55:18] - Attempt #8  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.
[08:06:12] + Attempting to get work packet
[08:06:12] Passkey found
[08:06:12] Gpu type=2 species=13.
[08:06:12] - Connecting to assignment server
[08:06:13] + Could not authenticate Assignment Server response
[08:06:14] + Could not authenticate Assignment Server 2 response
[08:06:14] + Couldn't get work instructions.
[08:06:14] - Attempt #9  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.
[08:27:35] + Attempting to get work packet
[08:27:35] Passkey found
[08:27:35] Gpu type=2 species=13.
[08:27:35] - Connecting to assignment server
[08:27:36] + Could not authenticate Assignment Server response
[08:27:37] + Could not authenticate Assignment Server 2 response
[08:27:37] + Couldn't get work instructions.
[08:27:37] - Attempt #10  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.
[09:10:17] + Attempting to get work packet
[09:10:17] Passkey found
[09:10:17] Gpu type=2 species=13.
[09:10:17] - Connecting to assignment server
[09:10:18] + Could not authenticate Assignment Server response
[09:10:19] + Could not authenticate Assignment Server 2 response
[09:10:19] + Couldn't get work instructions.
[09:10:19] - Attempt #11  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.


----------



## ProfBoom (5. Januar 2015)

Das scheint eine alte Pre-Fermi GPU zu sein, stimmt das?
Die können wohl keine Core-15 WUs falten, daher gibt's nichts mehr zu rechnen.
Siehe auch hier: https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=83&t=27080

Übrigens kann man Logs auch in [ spoiler] und [ /spoiler] (ohne das Leerzeichen) einfassen, dann wird das schön versteckt:


Spoiler



Hier steht dann seitenweise das Logfile


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Januar 2015)

ProfBoom schrieb:


> Das scheint eine alte Pre-Fermi GPU zu sein, stimmt das?
> Die können wohl keine Core-15 WUs falten, daher gibt's nichts mehr zu rechnen.



Damit hast du nicht ganz unrecht...

Btw. die Karte ist eine GTX285 
Die Zeile "Gpu type=2 species=13" sagt aus: "*Gpu type=2*" indicates a Non-Fermi GPU; *"species=13"* means compute capability 1.3 is available.
Das "Blöde" dabei ist, dass die Karte bzw. die GPU selbst in der modernsten/aktuellsten Liste von Stanford vertreten ist.
Somit müsste sie auch falten können


----------



## ProfBoom (5. Januar 2015)

Die GTX285 kann wohl falten, anscheinend aber nur bestimmte Core15 Projekte.

"A few persons reported in the Beta forum that they received some Core_15  WU's on their older nVidia GPU's that used to get Core_11.  The last  post there was a month ago, no official announcement has been made that  they will be released in general.  Given the problems a year ago when  they first tried assigning Core_15 to pre-Fermi GPU's last year, any  assignments at this time are tests to see which can handle the newer  core and projects."
https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?p=269771#p269771


----------



## mattinator (5. Januar 2015)

> [07:43:22] + Could not authenticate Assignment Server response


Hast Du evtl. im Passkey über die Zwischenablage ein nachstehendes Leerzeichen mit kopiert ?

EDIT: Liegt wohl am 6-er Client, hier hat jemand (allerdings mit 'ner Fermi-Karte) mit einem 7.2.x-er Client Abhilfe geschaffen: https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=26777#p269134.


----------



## LikZ (5. Januar 2015)

wenns sachte aus dem Rechner fiept, wenn man heimkommt, ist es mal wieder ein Core 15 Tag ..... Ist das Einzige was bei mir Spulenfiepen erzeugt.


----------



## brooker (5. Januar 2015)

... kann ich irgendwo sehen, ob ich meinen Bonus bekomme. Irgendwie habe ich ein wenig zu wenig Punkte . Bin ich evtl. durch die Einstellerei unter die benötigten 80% gekommen und breche daher nun so ein?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Januar 2015)

Schade das ich mir den hohen Stromverbrauch von zwei Systemen auf Dauer nicht leisten kann > so über ne halbe Million Punkte pro Tag hat was. 
Andererseits würde es eh nicht mehr allzu lange gut gehen > das Ende der SMP-BigWU's naht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





brooker schrieb:


> ... kann ich irgendwo sehen, ob ich meinen Bonus bekomme. Irgendwie habe ich ein wenig zu wenig Punkte . Bin ich evtl. durch die Einstellerei unter die benötigten 80% gekommen und breche daher nun so ein?


 Oder zu viel Zeit beim Einstellen gebraucht und so die Deadline für den Bonus überschritten?

 Kannst ja mal deinen Punkte errechnen was du bekommen sollen hättest > HFM.NET hat einen Bonusrechner "Tools > Points Calculator" oder hier bei Standfort selber > Folding@home Bonus Point Calculator


----------



## picar81_4711 (5. Januar 2015)

Ja, auch bei mir würde es mi zwei Rechnern etwas teuer aber im Hochsommer werde ich die GTX970  wegen Temps mal pausieren. Darum lasse ich sie jetzt voll sausen...


----------



## mattinator (5. Januar 2015)

Ab und zu tauchen hier ja mal persönliche Folding-Zielstellungen auf. Wenn ich es nicht übersehen habe, war bisher noch kein Hinweis auf die in diesem Sinne ganz hilfreiche "Individual Overtakes"-Seite bei EOC, hier mal für unseren "Chef"-Falter: Individual Overtakes - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (6. Januar 2015)

Hallo 

was hat sich denn in den letzten Jahren so getan bei F@H ? 

Wahnsinn wie weit das Team schon ist , und Bumble als einzelner


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (6. Januar 2015)

Hau mal wieder rein Mastermaisi777  brauchen noch Hilfe wieder einen Platz weiter nach vorne zukommen


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Januar 2015)

Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> was hat sich denn in den letzten Jahren so getan bei F@H ?
> 
> Wahnsinn wie weit das Team schon ist , und Bumble als einzelner



Stimmt beides, allerdings wär Bumble nicht so weit wenn er nicht das beste Team hinter sich wüsste....
Btw. *11,087,937 *Tagesproduktion gestern


----------



## Stefan84 (6. Januar 2015)

Besser gehts ja fast gar nicht 
Bei mir hängen schon wieder 2 WU's von den NaCl-Clienten in der Warteschleife und können nicht hochgeladen werden, ergo auch keine neuen runter...


----------



## Rarek (6. Januar 2015)

bei mir isses nur eine, aber trotzdem nur die Halbe leistung...


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Januar 2015)

... auch bei mir hängt eine ...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Januar 2015)

Hier ebenfalls


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (6. Januar 2015)

Wir haben wohl alle einen "Hänger"


----------



## steffen0278 (6. Januar 2015)

Bei mir läufts


----------



## Stefan84 (6. Januar 2015)

Bei mir gammeln sie immer noch auf dem Rechner rum 
Haben die NaCl eigentlich eine "Haltbarkeitsdauer"?


----------



## Abductee (6. Januar 2015)

Bei mir auch, dafür kommt wenigstens eineWarnmeldung das was nicht passt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stefan84 (6. Januar 2015)

Also bei meinen beiden NaCl-lern habe ich keine solche Meldung.


----------



## T0M@0 (6. Januar 2015)

Hier gibts bei 3 Rechnern keine NACL Wu's mehr


----------



## Stefan84 (6. Januar 2015)

Jetzt hab ich immerhin eine Fehlermeldung auf beiden Clients: "Failed to return results, retrying"...

EDIT:
jetzt läufts endlich wieder


----------



## LikZ (6. Januar 2015)

hab ich seit gestern Abend auch die Meldungen. Ärgerlich


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Januar 2015)

Stefan84 schrieb:


> jetzt läufts endlich wieder





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rarek (6. Januar 2015)

lässt eig. wer von euch die cpu an den "Normalen" wu falten? (nacl gilt nich)


----------



## TheSebi41 (7. Januar 2015)

Hier


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Januar 2015)

Rarek schrieb:


> lässt eig. wer von euch die cpu an den "Normalen" wu falten? (nacl gilt nicht)


Wenn die SMP-BigWU's zählen Ja > wenn Nein dann nach dem Ende der BigWU's wird sich mein Server zwangsweise dann mit den "Normal-Grossen" SMP-WU's beschäftigen.


----------



## Stefan84 (7. Januar 2015)

Also mein i7 beteiligt sich auch mit 5 Kernen an der Falterei, meistens mit 0xa4, ab und an auch mit 0xa3.
Läuft alles normal über die 7.4.4er Konsole.


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Januar 2015)

Meine i7er sind auch mit 5 - 6 Kernen an der Falterei beteiligt
 Alles über 7.4.4


----------



## Rarek (7. Januar 2015)

ich habe nämlich nur noch nacl laufen, weil er einfach mehr Punkte aus meiner Rechenleistung macht (1250/h mit nacl statt 3k-4k/2d mit dem großen Client)


----------



## TheSebi41 (7. Januar 2015)

Die Punkte sollen ja auch nur ein ansporn sein, und der normale Client läuft viel zuverlässiger 

Wer nutzt hier noch HFM.NET außer picar81_4711​


----------



## Rarek (7. Januar 2015)

*meld*


----------



## Special_Flo (7. Januar 2015)

*meld*


----------



## Abductee (7. Januar 2015)

TheSebi41 schrieb:


> und der normale Client läuft viel zuverlässiger


Das kann ich bestätigen, der NaCl läuft bei mir keine drei Wochen durch ohne hängen zu bleiben.


----------



## picar81_4711 (7. Januar 2015)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wenn die SMP-BigWU's zählen Ja > wenn Nein dann nach dem Ende der BigWU's wird sich mein Server zwangsweise dann mit den "Normal-Grossen" SMP-WU's beschäftigen.



Auch so bei mir.....


Abductee schrieb:


> Das kann ich bestätigen, der NaCl läuft bei mir keine drei Wochen durch ohne hängen zu bleiben.


Bei mir waren es teilweise 3 Tage und dann hing er wieder. Da kann ich genauso den normalen SMP-Clienten laufen lassen, der arbeitet wirklich zuverlässiger! Wenn der Nacl mal wieder einen halben Tag "leer" lief, dann wäre mit dem normalen Clienten um einiges mehr erreicht worden!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Januar 2015)

TheSebi41 schrieb:


> Wer nutzt hier noch HFM.NET außer picar81_4711​


Nutze ihn ebenfalls > gibt eh keine annähernd gleichwertige Alternative.


----------



## Rarek (7. Januar 2015)

danke für die Info 



HFM ist halt praktisch


----------



## TheSebi41 (7. Januar 2015)

Habe vorher immer Teamviewer hergenommen 
Wäre cool wenn man noch irgendwie die Temps dazu bringt


----------



## mattinator (7. Januar 2015)

TheSebi41 schrieb:


> Wäre cool wenn man noch irgendwie die Temps dazu bringt


z.B. Open Hardware Monitor hat einen Web-View (Open Hardware Monitor - Core temp, fan speed and voltages in a free software gadget).


----------



## LikZ (7. Januar 2015)

NACL nutz ich hauptsächlich ab und an am Schleppi um den Ivy auch mal ein bissl zu befeuern. Macht eine WU in ca 6 Minuten 


€: die Welle Core 15 ist aktuell echt penetrant nervig...


----------



## Stefan84 (7. Januar 2015)

NaCl läuft bei mir auch auf dem Laptop. Ist zwar "nur" ein i5 3210M, aber der macht die WU auch in knapp 10 Minuten durch


----------



## LikZ (7. Januar 2015)

Intel Core i7 3610QM


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Januar 2015)

Wen ich so die Zeiten lese, kann mein alter 1090T mit seinen 3,7GHz doch noch nicht ganz so schlecht sein wie befürchtet > ~7min und befeuert gleichzeitig  die GTX780.


----------



## TheSebi41 (7. Januar 2015)

mattinator schrieb:


> z.B. Open Hardware Monitor hat einen Web-View (Open Hardware Monitor - Core temp, fan speed and voltages in a free software gadget).


Danke

Jetz muss ich das noch irgendwie verbinden, für einen gemeinsamen upload


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (7. Januar 2015)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Hau mal wieder rein Mastermaisi777  brauchen noch Hilfe wieder einen Platz weiter nach vorne zukommen



Ich versuch mal den NaCl Client , wär doch blöd aus den Top 100 rauszufallen


----------



## Stefan84 (7. Januar 2015)

Irgendwie will uns Stanford jetzt etwas quälen, denn eh ich mich versah hab ich wieder eine Core_15 an der Backe


----------



## Rarek (7. Januar 2015)

hatteste keine lust oder weswegen biste so dermaßen abgerutscht?
also da keine Lust nicht zählt, ist es warscheinlich etwas anderes 

edit:
kennt sich hier wer mit webseiten aus? 
ich bräuchte eine einfache Seite zum auswählen von HFM und meinem web HWMonitor

edit2:
gibt es eig. eine möglichkeit eine auto Update Signatur hier rein zu stellen?


----------



## TheSebi41 (8. Januar 2015)

Mit Webseiten grundsätzlich schon etwas, HFM kann es einfach per FTP alle X Minuten hochladen oder du richtest dir Port-Weiterleitung am Router ein 
Beides gemeinsam auf eine Seite zu kombinieren bin ich auch am überlegen 

zu edit2: hast du ja eigentlich schon


----------



## Rarek (8. Januar 2015)

nur das kombinieren kann ich halt net... ich bin IT "Bastler" kein Programmierer  ...

und nein ich muss momentan meine sig immer selbst updaten


----------



## Stefan84 (8. Januar 2015)

Bei mir hängt seit Stunden schon wieder eine 0xa4 vom Schlage einer 9009 in der Pipeline und purzelt munter vor sich hin


----------



## Rarek (8. Januar 2015)

toll... und mir hats grad ne 0x17 und ne 0xa4 wu durch nen bluescreen zerlegt


----------



## Stefan84 (8. Januar 2015)

Naja zerlegt eigentlich nicht, was für eine "Checkpointing frequency"hast du denn bei dir eingestellt? Bei mir sind es 5 Minuten, also können bei einem Absturz max. 5 Minuten Faltdauer verloren gehen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Januar 2015)

Stefan84 schrieb:


> Naja zerlegt eigentlich nicht, was für eine "Checkpointing frequency"hast du denn bei dir eingestellt? Bei mir sind es 5 Minuten, also können bei einem Absturz max. 5 Minuten Faltdauer verloren gehen.


Zerschiessen mit einem Bluescreen geht leider selbst mit 3min Sicherung schon > am Dienstag hatte ich vergessen das Gaming-OC (4,1GHz) des 1090T herauszunehmen und da dieses OC nicht faltstabil ist, hat sich der Rechner nach ein paar Stunden mit einem Bluescreen verabschiedet und die GPU-WU (~50%) mit in den Abgrund gerissen. 

Es war mit Sicherheit das OC des 1090T das die GPU-WU zerschossen hat, den die GTX780 läuft auch beim Gaming nur mir dem Werks-OC > bevor ich da an der OC-Schraube drehe, müsste ich erst mal den 1090T durch was schnelleres ersetzten um sie richtig auslasten zu können.


----------



## brooker (8. Januar 2015)

... hmm, OC läuft in Games und nicht in Folding? Ich kenne das eigentlich anders rum. In Games läuft die GPU mit 1000 MHz stable und beim Folding über Tage mit 1100 MHz. Evtl. sprich das Game den unstable Kern nicht an oder erzeugt nicht die Last und deshalb läuft es beim Gaming.


----------



## Rarek (8. Januar 2015)

wie macht denn eine autoupdate Signatur?

und wie komm ich auf die web oberfläche von meinem Open HWM ? er spuckt mir nur die Lokale Adresse aus...


----------



## mattinator (8. Januar 2015)

Rarek schrieb:


> und wie komm ich auf die web oberfläche von meinem Open HWM ? er spuckt mir nur die Lokale Adresse aus...


Nach dem Start über Options, Remote Web Server, Run ist die Seite vom selben PC aus im Web-Browser unter http://localhost:8085 erreichbar (oder Deinem lokalen Rechnernamen / TCP/IP-Adresse). Wenn Du das in's Web transportieren willst, musst Du im Router eine Portweiterleitung konfigurieren und ggf. noch mit einem DynDNS-Dienst Deine dynamische öffentliche TCP/IP-Adresse mit einem DNS-Namen versehen.


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Januar 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> ... hmm, OC läuft in Games und nicht in Folding? Ich kenne das eigentlich anders rum. In Games läuft die GPU mit 1000 MHz stable und beim Folding über Tage mit 1100 MHz. Evtl. sprich das Game den unstable Kern nicht an oder erzeugt nicht die Last und deshalb läuft es beim Gaming.


Wie gesagt, die GTX780 läuft bei falten wie auch beim Gaming mit 1154MHz stabil.

Was Probleme macht ist das OC des 1090T: beim falten sind 3,7GHz stabil, aber die 4,1GHz sind nicht faltstabil.
Aber selbst wenn die 4,1GHz faltstabil wären, würde ich sie nicht nutzen > der Stromverbrauch ist ~2,5X höher und steht in keinem Verhältnis zum Plus der Faltleistung.


----------



## Rarek (8. Januar 2015)

und wie mache ich das bei einer getunnelten inet verbindung? Port weiterleitung im Rechenzentrum is nich... soviel rechte hab i net 
und man kann ja leider auch net sagen, dass der die daten auf meinen Server ablegt...


----------



## mattinator (8. Januar 2015)

Rarek schrieb:


> und wie mache ich das bei einer getunnelten inet verbindung?


Bei einem Tunnel solltest Du doch auf die TCP/IP-Adresse des Ziel-Rechners Zugriff haben, die steht doch so auch im Konfigurations-Fenster des Web Servers vom Open Hardware Monitor (geschwärzter Bereich des Bildes in meinem vorigen Post).


----------



## Rarek (8. Januar 2015)

ja, nur ist die Adresse die da steht, die Adresse nach dem Router, also nicht die Adresse ausm inet


----------



## mattinator (8. Januar 2015)

Die müsste doch bei verbundenem Tunnel erreichbar sein ? Wenn nicht, muss entweder in der Konfiguration des VPN-Clients oder statisch im Rechner mit dem VPN-Client eine Route zu Deinem Heim-Rechner gesetzt werden.


----------



## Rarek (8. Januar 2015)

vpn? nene, Breitbandverbindung via PPPoe
ich bin einer der leute die sich zum Server "Tunneln" müssen, um dann von jenem das inet zugewiesen zu bekommen...


----------



## mattinator (8. Januar 2015)

Rarek schrieb:


> ich bin einer der leute die sich zum Server "Tunneln" müssen, um dann von jenem das inet zugewiesen zu bekommen...


Also geht quasi nur "raus", auf die Konfiguration des "Rein" hast Du keinen Zugriff ? Müsstest dann also den Open Hardware Monitor Web-Server "exportieren". Das wird vermutlich so nicht funktionieren, da das wahrscheinlich eine aktivive Web-Seite ist, die die Sensordaten vom lokalen Programm direkt über shared memory oder aus den Sensoren direkt liest.


----------



## Rarek (8. Januar 2015)

webseite geht (zumindest mit hfm)


----------



## brooker (8. Januar 2015)

@A.Meier-PS3: CPU-Folding ist ja eh absehbar vorbei. Dann hat es sich erledigt. Geht bei der CPU ohne Spannungserhöhung gar nichts?

PS: Warum ist neuerdings mein Stats unten abgeschnitten?


----------



## mattinator (8. Januar 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> PS: Warum ist neuerdings mein Stats unten abgeschnitten?



Andere (breitere) Schriftart, dadurch Zeilenumbruch in der Rechnerspezifikation ?


----------



## brooker (8. Januar 2015)

... ja, irgendwas ist geändert worden, hab das fix angepasst.


----------



## Stefan84 (8. Januar 2015)

Die eine fertige WU hängt immer noch bei mir rum, und die Punkte fallen und fallen... Von knapp über 1000 auf im Moment nur noch 643, Basispunkte sind maue 213 Punkte


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Januar 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> @A.Meier-PS3: CPU-Folding ist ja eh absehbar vorbei. Dann hat es sich erledigt. Geht bei der CPU ohne Spannungserhöhung gar nichts?


Da hast du zwei Sachen leider falsch verstanden:
1. Das einzige was sich ändert ist das keine ganz große SMP-WUs (P8101-8105) mehr gibt > um diese zu falten braucht man ein Multi-Sockel-System oder man emulierte im Linux mehr Kerne als die CPU hatte, braucht aber eine sehr leistungsfähige Intel-CPU mit mindestens 6 Kernen > um BigWUs zu falten brauch man minimum 24 Threads.

2. Mein 1090T ist mit 3,7GHz bereits übertaktet (ohne Spannungserhöhung) > ohne OC wären es nur 3,2GHz (3,6GHz sind bei Last auf einem Kern)


----------



## brooker (8. Januar 2015)

... ok. Stimmt. Da habe ich dann was zu absolut in den Hals bekommen. Gut das Du das nochmal erklärt hast.


----------



## LikZ (8. Januar 2015)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wen ich so die Zeiten lese, kann mein alter 1090T mit seinen 3,7GHz doch noch nicht ganz so schlecht sein wie befürchtet > ~7min und befeuert gleichzeitig  die GTX780.



profitiert eben vom Multi Core  Der Ivy muss mit 4 dagegen halten  Macht in etwa die generelle Performancelücke zwischen AMD und Intel deutlich.


----------



## Stefan84 (8. Januar 2015)

Hmpf, der NaCl hängt schon wieder fest beim senden 
Ich glaube wenn das so weitergeht werd ich den NaCl-Clienten erstmal in den Winterschlaf schicken, ist zwar schade um die 15k PPD, aber hilft ja auch nix wenn sich dann Stunden nix tut.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Januar 2015)

Hier das Gleiche.


----------



## LikZ (8. Januar 2015)

fehlt noch bissl Feintuning bei denen...


----------



## Haxti (8. Januar 2015)

Ich war schon kurz davor mir eine GUI auf mein Ubuntu zu klatschen, aber dann lass ich das doch mal lieber sein. Bin jetzt schon zu faul da zu gucken, ob alles läuft. Solange täglich die Punkte ugf. stimmen, passt das alles


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (9. Januar 2015)

NaCl funktioniert bei mir auch mehr schlecht als recht, hängt seit sicher 2 Stunden beim Senden :/


----------



## LikZ (9. Januar 2015)

also Mint kann mich jetzt mal... 2 mal zerlegt das Ganze ohne ersichtlichen Grund.

da fallt ich lieber weiter Core 15 :/


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Januar 2015)

Der Punkteserver spinnt auch > mir fehlt eine GPU-WU.
Angezeigt wird sie, aber mit 0 Punkten.


----------



## Haxti (9. Januar 2015)

Ui. Hab mir da wohl ne richtig fette WU eingefangen. 18:30 min TPF hatte ich glaub ich noch ned.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Januar 2015)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Der Punkteserver spinnt auch > mir fehlt eine GPU-WU.
> Angezeigt wird sie, aber mit 0 Punkten.


Von wegen GPU-WU > merk gerade das mir die BigWU mit 330'000Punkten fehlt!

Wenigstens läuft nach den Punkten zu urteilen der NaCl wieder.


----------



## LikZ (9. Januar 2015)

so langsam bekomm ichs Linux gebändigt aber wenn ich den GPU Slot anlegen will spuckt er mir nur "no GPU for Folding" entgegen :{


----------



## mattinator (9. Januar 2015)

Mit den Standard-Nvidia-Treibern von Mint (Ubuntu) funktioniert es auch nicht. So habe ich es gemacht (kurz zusammengefasst):
- nouveau-Modul in der grub-Konfiguration deaktivieren
- Linux-Windows-Manager deaktivieren (bei mir Mate)
- reboot
- Nvidia Linux Treiber-Installations-Programm ausführen (dkms aktivieren)
- Linux-Windows-Manager reaktivieren (bei mir Mate)
- reboot


----------



## LikZ (9. Januar 2015)

joa alles schon durch... sowohl in Mint als auch jetzt in Ubuntu... mittlerweile hat die xte Treiberinstallation das System mal wieder zerlegt. Hatte noch Hoffnung aufm 346 :/ Ich halte mich an alle Vorgaben /Tips aber keine Chance.... bin einfach nicht für den Linux Mist gemacht ...


----------



## brooker (9. Januar 2015)

... folde mit uns im Team und dann legen wir den Schalter um, das es funkt


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Januar 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> ... folde mit uns im Team und dann legen wir den Schalter um, das es funkt



Hehe - joo - aber wir sind da "open-minded" - selbst wenn du bei der "Konkurrenz" bis helfen wir


----------



## brooker (9. Januar 2015)

... war doch nicht bös gemeint  @ LikZ


----------



## brooker (9. Januar 2015)

... wie kann ich eigentlich den Prozessen fahCore_17.exe dauerhaft eine hohe Priorität zuweisen? Geht das per FAHControl oder muss ich ein extra Programchen nutzen?


----------



## Stefan84 (9. Januar 2015)

Mach es doch über den Task-Manager 
Also mein NaCl läuft im Moment wieder, aber die GTX 970 bekommt im Moment nur eine Core_15 nach der anderen  Punktetechnisch ist von mir heute also nicht allzu viel zu erwarten.


----------



## brooker (9. Januar 2015)

... naja, ich bin ja nicht bei jeder neuen WU dabei um das im TaskManager hoch zusetzen.

Ich glaube die Core_15er kommen wegen der 970er. Ich habe mit der 7970 bisher keine einzige gehabt. Als die GPUs parallel liefen, hatte die 970er auch 3x 15er WU. Morgen ist die 7970er dann auf dem Weg zum neuen Beitzer und Montag kommt die 970er dann mit WaKü wieder ins System. Ich hoffe, dass ich dann nicht auch nur 15er WUs bekomme.


----------



## Stefan84 (9. Januar 2015)

Eine ganze Weile sind auch nur 17er hintereinander gekommen, denke mal dass sich das jetzt dadurch wieder ausgleicht


----------



## brooker (9. Januar 2015)

... hast du evtl. ein spezielles Prjekt ausgewählt? Vielleicht sind nur nur 15er WUs dem Projekt. Wenn ja, geh mal auf "any".


----------



## Stefan84 (9. Januar 2015)

Ich hab nix geändert, alles so eingestellt wie immer 
Wahrscheinlich müssen die 15er jetzt weg bevor sie schlecht werden.


----------



## brooker (9. Januar 2015)

... bist Du denn in einem bestimmten Projekt? Was weg muss, muss weg. Ich sehe gerade das MHD hier auf der Flasche  Prost


----------



## Stefan84 (9. Januar 2015)

Jepp ich bin beim Project "Any"... Das ist so eine seltene und so unbekannte Krankheit, da MUSS ich einfach mit helfen beim forschen


----------



## LikZ (9. Januar 2015)

denke gibt vermehrt 15 weil keine 18er mehr kommen


----------



## brooker (9. Januar 2015)

... nun gut, die Probs haben dann ja alle Teams. Gibt dann für alle nicht so viel Punkte und daher sollte es kein Nachteil für uns sein. Hauptsache ist die Berechnungen werden gemacht und Erkenntnisse sprudeln!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Januar 2015)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Von wegen GPU-WU > merk gerade das mir die BigWU mit 330'000Punkten fehlt!


Bin endlich wieder Zuhause um nach dem Rechten zu sehen: 
Leider hat sich nicht der Punkteserver verzählt > mir hat es mit 91% die WU zerlegt (UNSTABLE_MACHINE). 
20h falten für die Katz. 

Ich hoffe mal das es ein Einzelfall war , den die vorgehenden 11 WU's wurden alle fehlerfrei gefaltet. 

Übrigens:
HFM.Net arbeitet auch nicht fehlerfrei mit dem V7.3.6 zusammen > die zerschossene WU wurde als erfolgreich gefaltet gewertet.


----------



## brooker (9. Januar 2015)

... das ist wirklich ärgerlich. Weißt Du woher die Instabilität kam? Bei mir hat letztes ein Update des AntiVirenProgrammes FAH zu chrashen gebracht.


----------



## ProfBoom (9. Januar 2015)

Welches Projekt ihr auswählt ist (sofern es nicht ohne meine Kenntnisnahme geändert wurde) egal. Bis auf weiteres wird es einfach ignoriert.

Die 7970 kann keinen Core-15 falten, da der auf Cuda basiert.


----------



## brooker (9. Januar 2015)

... hmmm.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Januar 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> ... das ist wirklich ärgerlich. Weißt Du woher die Instabilität kam? Bei mir hat letztes ein Update des AntiVirenProgrammes FAH zu chrashen gebracht.


Für Linux braucht es kein Antivirus-Programm. 

Wie gesagt, an den Einstellungen hab ich gar nichts verändert.


----------



## brooker (9. Januar 2015)

... vielleicht zu warm geworden? Kommt der Mora in die Tage?  Hast Du ein Crash-Log?


----------



## Stefan84 (10. Januar 2015)

Grad mal 3700 Punkte in diesem Update  Core_15 lässt grüßen.


----------



## picar81_4711 (10. Januar 2015)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Für Linux braucht es kein Antivirus-Programm.
> 
> Wie gesagt, an den Einstellungen hab ich gar nichts verändert.



Mein Server läuft mit einem FSB von 104 stabil. Kann ich nur empfehlen!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Januar 2015)

Ich vermute dass es ein Einzelfall war > ohne Neustart hat er nun die nächste wieder erfolgreich gefaltet. 


brooker schrieb:


> ... vielleicht zu warm geworden? Kommt der Mora in die Tage?  Hast Du ein Crash-Log?


Temperaturmässig sehe ich jetzt nichts auffälliges, alle 16 Kerne bewegen sich 48-58°C.


Spoiler



01:56:45:WU00:FS00:0xa5:Completed 215000 out of 250000 steps  (86%)
02:10:13:WU00:FS00:0xa5:Completed 217500 out of 250000 steps  (87%)
02:23:43:WU00:FS00:0xa5:Completed 220000 out of 250000 steps  (88%)
02:37:14:WU00:FS00:0xa5:Completed 222500 out of 250000 steps  (89%)
02:50:45:WU00:FS00:0xa5:Completed 225000 out of 250000 steps  (90%)
03:04:13:WU00:FS00:0xa5:Completed 227500 out of 250000 steps  (91%)
03:11:02:WU00:FS00:0xa5:mdrun returned 255
03:11:02:WU00:FS00:0xa5:Going to send back what have done -- stepsTotalG=250000
03:11:02:WU00:FS00:0xa5:Work fraction=18.5780 steps=250000.
03:11:06:WU00:FS00:0xa5:logfile size=185725 infoLength=185725 edr=25 trr=1
03:11:06:WU00:FS00:0xa5:logfile size: 185725 info=185725 bed=25 hdr=1
03:11:06:WU00:FS00:0xa5:- Writing 186263 bytes of core data to disk...
03:11:07:WU00:FS00:0xa5one: 185751 -> 19339 (compressed to 10.4 percent)
03:11:07:WU00:FS00:0xa5:  ... Done.
03:14:36:WU00:FS00:0xa5:
03:14:36:WU00:FS00:0xa5:Folding@home Core Shutdown: UNSTABLE_MACHINE
\x1b[93m03:14:36:WARNING:WU00:FS00:FahCore returned: UNSTABLE_MACHINE (122 = 0x7a)\x1b[0m
03:14:37:WU00:FS00:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:8103 run:5 clone:72 gen:17 core:0xa5 unit:0x00000015088988e15485e0fe8695d673
03:14:37:WU00:FS00:Uploading 19.39KiB to 128.143.231.201
03:14:37:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 128.143.231.201:8080
03:14:37:WU01:FS00:Connecting to assign3.stanford.edu:8080
03:14:37:WU00:FS00:Upload complete
03:14:37:WU00:FS00:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
03:14:37:WU00:FS00:Cleaning up
03:14:38:WU01:FS00:News: 
03:14:38:WU01:FS00:Assigned to work server 128.143.231.201
03:14:38:WU01:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: READY cpu:32 from 128.143.231.201
03:14:38:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 128.143.231.201:8080
03:14:48:WU01:FS00ownloading 30.03MiB
03:14:54:WU01:FS00ownload 21.23%
03:15:00:WU01:FS00ownload 70.98%
03:15:04:WU01:FS00ownload complete
03:15:04:WU01:FS00:Received Unit: id:01 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:8103 run:5 clone:48 gen:31 core:0xa5 unit:0x00000023088988e15485e0418e3e0bb4
03:15:04:WU01:FS00:Starting
03:15:04:WU01:FS00:Running FahCore: /usr/bin/FAHCoreWrapper /var/lib/fahclient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Linux/AMD64/Core_a5.fah/FahCore_a5 -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 703 -lifeline 1544 -checkpoint 3 -np 32
03:15:04:WU01:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 7189
03:15:04:WU01:FS00:Core PID:7193
03:15:04:WU01:FS00:FahCore 0xa5 started
03:15:04:WU01:FS00:0xa5:
03:15:04:WU01:FS00:0xa5:*------------------------------*
03:15:04:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Folding@Home Gromacs SMP Core
03:15:04:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Version 2.27 (Thu Feb 10 09:46:40 PST 2011)
03:15:04:WU01:FS00:0xa5:
03:15:04:WU01:FS00:0xa5reparing to commence simulation
03:15:04:WU01:FS00:0xa5:- Looking at optimizations...
03:15:04:WU01:FS00:0xa5:- Created dyn
03:15:04:WU01:FS00:0xa5:- Files status OK
03:15:06:WU01:FS00:0xa5:- Expanded 31483889 -> 40149304 (decompressed 127.5 percent)
03:15:06:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=31483889 data_size=40149304, decompressed_data_size=40149304 diff=0
03:15:06:WU01:FS00:0xa5:- Digital signature verified
03:15:06:WU01:FS00:0xa5:
03:15:06:WU01:FS00:0xa5roject: 8103 (Run 5, Clone 48, Gen 31)
03:15:06:WU01:FS00:0xa5:
03:15:06:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Assembly optimizations on if available.
03:15:06:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Entering M.D.
03:15:13:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Mapping NT from 32 to 32 
03:15:16:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 0 out of 250000 steps  (0%)
03:28:44:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 2500 out of 250000 steps  (1%)
03:42:11:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 5000 out of 250000 steps  (2%)
03:55:40:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 7500 out of 250000 steps  (3%)


----------



## picar81_4711 (10. Januar 2015)

Ja, ein Einzelfall kanns auch sein. War bei meinem X5690x2 auch mal so, einfach weg, Neustart.....und dann liefen wieder die WUs wochenlang ohne Probleme


----------



## brooker (10. Januar 2015)

... mal eine Frage: Woher weiß der Client oder dasjenige was die WUs zuordnet, welche Hardware zur Verfügung steht und welche Eigenschaften diese hat?


----------



## Stefan84 (10. Januar 2015)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> *Und auf unser Team, die Avg PPD liegt jetzt schon bei 95K. Also im  Schnitt müsste jeder aktive(109!) 95k! machen, dass wir auf unser  Team-PPD kommen. Eine super Leistung!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dann würde ich zu gerne mal wissen wie es aussehen würde wenn wieder mal ALLE Teammitglieder gleichzeitig (sind ja immerhin momentan 4708 User) am falten sind, ich glaub da müssen die in Stanford noch einen Zettel zusätzlich oberhalb der Liste an die Wand tackern


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Januar 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> ... mal eine Frage: Woher weiß der Client oder dasjenige was die WUs zuordnet, welche Hardware zur Verfügung steht und welche Eigenschaften diese hat?


Schau dir mal deine eigenen Logs an: darin steht was du für ne Hardware hast > zwar nicht Hersteller-genau, aber welcher Chip verbaut ist (zum Beispiel Nvidia GF104).


----------



## brooker (10. Januar 2015)

... jepp, bin gerade dabei ein solches "EVENT" vorzubereiten/ auszuarbeiten! 

Möchte an die ForumMitglieder der Bereich CPU und GPU herantreten und um Ihre Unterstützung für eine Woche erbitten. 

Das Ganze soll unter dem Slogan "GamingPower für die Medizin" laufen. Ziel soll es sein soviel PPD wie möglich zu generieren und uns evtl. in die TOPten heben.

Derzeit habe ich aber noch das Problem eine einfachr und totsichere Folding Methode  vor CPU und GPU anzubieten. Welche einfach zu realisierenden Möglihckeiten gibt es alles? Sprich, jeder soll es totsicher bedienen können, damit keine WUs verloren gehen.

Evtl. hat von Euch ja einer noch Ideen dazu. Wäre dankbar.

Grüße Brooker

PS: Ich glaube, ich mache da mal einen extra Thread zu auf, dass wir hier sonst zu unübersichtlich.


----------



## Rarek (10. Januar 2015)

Stefan84 schrieb:


> Dann würde ich zu gerne mal wissen wie es aussehen würde wenn wieder mal ALLE Teammitglieder gleichzeitig (sind ja immerhin momentan 4708 User) am falten sind, ich glaub da müssen die in Stanford noch einen Zettel zusätzlich oberhalb der Liste an die Wand tackern


vielleicht überholen wir ja dann Google


----------



## LikZ (10. Januar 2015)

Matti faltet bei dir nur die 970er?


----------



## mattinator (10. Januar 2015)

Nene, noch ein  i7-3770K @4.4GHz mit 7 Kernen. In der letzten Zeit habe ich unter Linux sehr gute Projekte bekommen. Bis auf einen "Aussetzer" mal in der Nacht, wo für ca. 2 Stunden kein neues GPU-Projekt verfügbar war.


----------



## LikZ (10. Januar 2015)

ich bin gerade nochmal an nem neuen Linuxversuch dran.... ich bin einfach stur...


----------



## brooker (10. Januar 2015)

... das zahlt sich hoffentlich irgendwann aus.


----------



## mattinator (10. Januar 2015)

LikZ schrieb:


> ich bin gerade nochmal an nem neuen Linuxversuch dran.... ich bin einfach stur...


Ich habe noch das "alte" Mint Mate 16 "Petra", vllt. ist es mit der aktuellen Version wirklich problematischer.


----------



## LikZ (10. Januar 2015)

bin mittlerweile weg vom Mint zu ubuntu .... das hab ich jetzt nach x Versuchen soweit das ich alles zum laufen kriege ... aber irgendwas hats schon wieder zerschossen gerade .... glaube es lag am beta treiber von nvidia..werd es nochmal frisch aufsetzen morgen und schauen....

für GPU Folding ist Linux einrichten echt der Hass. Alles dank dem beschissenen Treiber Support


----------



## picar81_4711 (10. Januar 2015)

LikZ schrieb:


> bin mittlerweile weg vom Mint zu ubuntu .... das hab ich jetzt nach x Versuchen soweit das ich alles zum laufen kriege ... aber irgendwas hats schon wieder zerschossen gerade .... glaube es lag am beta treiber von nvidia..werd es nochmal frisch aufsetzen morgen und schauen....
> 
> für GPU Folding ist Linux einrichten echt der Hass. Alles dank dem beschissenen Treiber Support



Mir gings auch so, war danach total frustriert.....nicht böse sein aber bin irgendwie froh, dass ich nicht der Einzige bin......


----------



## LikZ (11. Januar 2015)

Leute die über Windows fluchen haben nie Linux angefasst


----------



## Rarek (11. Januar 2015)

ich fluche über beides


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Januar 2015)

Werdet ihr momentan auf von den GPU-Projekten P9111 + 9114 (Core 18) eingedeckt? 

Ich bekomme die momentan reihenweise.

HFM kennt die nicht (Projektupdate schon mehrfach durchgeführt). 

Nach den Angaben vom V7 selber laufen sie rund 10kPPD schlechter als eine P9201.


----------



## Stefan84 (11. Januar 2015)

Also Core18 hatte ich schon länger nicht mehr, dafür aber in letzter Zeit vermehrt die Bräter Core_15.


----------



## LikZ (11. Januar 2015)

Maxwell kriegt doch aktuell keine Core 18


----------



## brooker (11. Januar 2015)

Die erste Anleitung ist fertig: Bitte schaut mal vorbei, testet sie und geht mir ein Feedback ... kuckst Du *hier*. Danke


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Januar 2015)

Die nächste neue unbekannte Core 18-WU schaut gerade rein > P9113


----------



## LikZ (11. Januar 2015)

PPD?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Januar 2015)

LikZ schrieb:


> PPD?


Alle drei um die 160kPPD mit meiner GTX780 No-Ti


----------



## LikZ (11. Januar 2015)

geht


----------



## Gripschi (11. Januar 2015)

Muss sagen falten mit meiner neuen Palit 970 im Ref Design und Takt geht ab


----------



## LikZ (11. Januar 2015)

warte bis Core 15 kommt


----------



## Gripschi (11. Januar 2015)

Okay 

Bis dahin werkelt dann best der Peter 2.


----------



## steffen0278 (11. Januar 2015)

14 Tage jetzt 24h am Tag gefaltet und bin von Ende Seite 3 auf Seite 2 gelandet. Jetzt wirds wieder etwas weniger, morgen gehts wieder zur Arbeit. Bis denne.


----------



## brooker (12. Januar 2015)

Hallo Männers,

vielen Dank für Eure rege Unterstützung. Das hilft mir ordentlich weiter aumen:

Könntet * hier * bitte mal vorbei schauen? Hab da mal ne Frage.

Danke.

Grüße Brooker


----------



## Stefan84 (13. Januar 2015)

Core_15 nach Core_15 nach Core_15 nach...
Ich falt mir hier nen Wolf und es kommt nix an Punkten dabei rum  Irgendwann müssen diese "Altlasten" doch mal aufgebraucht sein.


----------



## mattinator (13. Januar 2015)

Stefan84 schrieb:


> Core_15 nach Core_15 nach Core_15 nach...
> Ich falt mir hier nen Wolf und es kommt nix an Punkten dabei rum  Irgendwann müssen diese "Altlasten" doch mal aufgebraucht sein.


Gibt wohl im Moment keine oder nur wenig Core_17-Projekte. Unter Linux war letzte Nacht ca. 1 Uhr Schluss mit GPU-Projekten, bin heute früh mal auf Windows (Core_15) gewechselt. Wenn das aktuelle Projekt durch ist, mache ich mal einen Linux-Versuch.


----------



## Stefan84 (13. Januar 2015)

Mal sehn wie es sich bis heute abend entwickelt, wenn es dann immer noch "nur" 15er hagelt gönne ich dem Rechner mal eine kleine (mehrstündige) Pause.
Klar, auch die 15er müssen gemacht werden, aber nicht nur von mir alleine


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (13. Januar 2015)

Stanford geht anscheinend doch den Weg hin zu mobile Geräten, nachdem das über Jahre immer abgelehnt wurde:
Your Smartphone Can Now Make Up For Your Human Failings With Folding@home | TechCrunch
Die App geht momentan nur für Sony Geräte(und kann es deshalb auch nicht testen  )


----------



## Haxti (13. Januar 2015)

Der link tut nich


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (13. Januar 2015)

Haxti schrieb:


> Der link tut nich


Bei mir geht er 

Hier noch der direkte Play Store Link zur App: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.sonymobile.androidapp.gridcomputing

Falls jemand Sony hat und die apk posten könnte wär das super!


----------



## TheSebi41 (13. Januar 2015)

Och, das lässt sich sicher umgehen


----------



## Special_Flo (13. Januar 2015)

TheSebi41 schrieb:


> Och, das lässt sich sicher umgehen



Wär mit nem Sony müsste es installieren und dann per anderen App die apk extrahieren und hier hoch laden 

Dann könnte es laufen


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Januar 2015)

Stefan84 schrieb:


> Core_15 nach Core_15 nach Core_15 nach...
> Ich falt mir hier nen Wolf und es kommt nix an Punkten dabei rum  Irgendwann müssen diese "Altlasten" doch mal aufgebraucht sein.


und


mattinator schrieb:


> Gibt wohl im Moment keine oder nur wenig Core_17-Projekte. Unter Linux war letzte Nacht ca. 1 Uhr Schluss mit GPU-Projekten, bin heute früh mal auf Windows (Core_15) gewechselt. Wenn das aktuelle Projekt durch ist, mache ich mal einen Linux-Versuch.



... fragt mich mal - bzw. fragt mich nicht - guckt einfach mein Faltleistung an 

Aber die müssen auch wech - lasst sie uns vernichten, einstampfen.. Tod allen Core_15-WU's


----------



## mattinator (13. Januar 2015)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Tod allen Core_15-WU's



Unter Linux auch nix Neues bin wieder im Win.


----------



## Rarek (13. Januar 2015)

also ich kriege nur 17'er... und das bei schlechten 30k/stück (wenn der PC mal grade nicht bei 90% nen Bluescreen kriegt...)

edit: und nun geht die WU in die 4. Runde durch nen Treiber absturz


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Januar 2015)

Ich hab dafür ein "Luxusproblem'chen" > ich kriege praktisch nur 18er-WUs die HFM.NET immer noch nicht kennt.


----------



## LikZ (13. Januar 2015)

werden aktuell nur 15er im Win verteilt.... da singt die GTX... das tue ich mir nich an :/


----------



## picar81_4711 (13. Januar 2015)

Ja, lasst uns die 15er wegberechnen, bei den 17er haben wir es anscheinend auch geschafft bis nichts mehr dar war......
Ich lasse meine zwei GTX 970 weiterlaufen......


----------



## LikZ (13. Januar 2015)

meine GTX hat bei Core 15 jämmerliches fiepen 

https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=96&t=27226 --> die letzten 2 posts ... dazu die Serverpage:

Server Status for Folding@home

erklärt warum keine 9201  momentan verteilt der Server: 171.64.65.105


----------



## brooker (13. Januar 2015)

... lasst uns ne Lösung finden den Cuda-Treiber bei Nvidia rauszunehmen und wir haben keine 15er WUs mehr


----------



## mattinator (13. Januar 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> ... lasst uns ne Lösung finden den Cuda-Treiber bei Nvidia rauszunehmen und wir haben keine 15er WUs mehr



Habe ich schon versucht, funzt net.


----------



## LikZ (13. Januar 2015)

jetzt musste ich lachen


----------



## brooker (13. Januar 2015)

So Männers und Frauen,

die Anleitungen sind bis auf die Videos fertig. Bitte schaut nochmal rüber, probiert aus und gebt mir ein Feedback. Sofern bis Donnerstag keine Änderungswünsche aufgekommen sind, mache ich die Videos.

* NaCL - Anleitung

 FAH 7.4.4 - Anleitung ohne SMP2 *

Für die Anleitungen für LINUX und UBUNTU werden wir über exterene Links realisieren. Wer Vorschläge für gute Links hat, bitte in der Rubrik posten. Ich binde die dann ein.

Danke für Eure Unterstützung.

Grüße Brooker 

Danke für Eure Untertstützung


----------



## LikZ (13. Januar 2015)

wenn ich dann Zeit finde schreib ich was zu ubuntu


----------



## brooker (13. Januar 2015)

@Likz: warum musstest Du lachen? Finde es super, dass Du Dich Ubuntu annimst.


----------



## mattinator (13. Januar 2015)

LikZ schrieb:


> jetzt musste ich lachen


Wiesooo !? Man wird doch aus rein technischem Interessse mal ein bisschen Cheaten dürfen. War doch nur ein Test, was der Client dann macht, wie (sicher) er programmiert ist. Übrigens ist er einfach abgestürzt.


----------



## Stefan84 (13. Januar 2015)

So, heute den ganzen Tag nur Core_15 bekommen... So langsam sollten die doch mal alle weg sein


----------



## picar81_4711 (13. Januar 2015)

Stefan84 schrieb:


> So, heute den ganzen Tag nur Core_15 bekommen... So langsam sollten die doch mal alle weg sein



Bald....ich sehe schon das Ende....


----------



## Icebreaker87 (13. Januar 2015)

Also ich weiss nicht was ihr habt aber ich habe immer nur 17er hier


----------



## Stefan84 (13. Januar 2015)

Ich seit Tagen fast nur noch die 15er, ich glaub immerhin ganze 2 Mal hat sich eine 17er dazwischen geschlichen
Und ich seh's schon kommen, nächste Woche stehen wir da und drehen Däumchen weil es keine einzige WU mehr auf allen Servern gibt


----------



## mattinator (13. Januar 2015)

"Stanfords Wege sind unergründlich."


----------



## brooker (13. Januar 2015)

... macht keinen Mist, wir wollen in zwei Wochen falten wie der Wind!!


----------



## Stefan84 (13. Januar 2015)

Ich hätte da mal noch gerne ein kleines Problem^^
Da die eine "verunglückte" WU ja nun noch bei mir im Client hängt und auch schon bis auf die Basispunkte gefallen ist (magere 213 an der Zahl) würde ich sie nun doch gerne löschen, da ich glaube das sie eh nicht mehr abgeholt wird.

Wie konnte ich die WU nochmal aus dem Client entfernen? Hab sowas ja noch nie gemacht


----------



## mattinator (13. Januar 2015)

Eine "harte" Methode:
- im Folding-Client den Slot pausieren (Pause)
- im Folding-Client die "Work Queue ID" merken
- aus dem Startmenü auf das Folding "Data Directory" gehen und in das "work"-Unterverzeichnis absteigen
- das Unterverzeichnis mit dem Namen der entsprechenden "Work Queue ID" komplett löschen
- im Folding-Client den Slot fortsetzen (Fold)


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Januar 2015)

@Stefan84: Ich würde mal abwarten bis die Deadline der verunglückten WU abgelaufen ist > wenn sie dann nicht automatisch "entsorgt" wird, manuell löschen,


----------



## Stefan84 (13. Januar 2015)

@mattinator: danke dir für die kurze Anleitung 
@A.Meier-PS3: ok dann werde ich mal abwarten was noch passiert. Und wenn nix mehr passiert, dann ab in den Shredder damit.


----------



## brooker (13. Januar 2015)

@matti: hab das gleich mal als Troubleshotting in die Anleitung aufgenommen  - Danke. :


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Januar 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> @matti: hab das gleich mal als Troubleshotting in die Anleitung aufgenommen


Aber bitte mit dem Hinweis das wir als ehrenvolle Falter auch "schlechte" WUs falten > könnte sonst noch einer auf die Idee kommen, die "schlechten" WUs so zu entsorgen.


----------



## brooker (13. Januar 2015)

... ja gut, dass ist denke ich klar. Ich möchte es nicht explitzit erwähnen, sonst wecke ich noch schlafende Hunde


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Januar 2015)

Auch wieder wahr. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stefan84 (13. Januar 2015)

Soooo...

NaCl 1: shutdown
NaCl 2: shutdown
Hauptrechner: finish & shutdown




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (danke an den Herrn A.Meier-PS3, welcher mir das Smiley freundlicherweise zur Verfügung gestellt hat^^)

Jetzt machen erstmal alle Systeme brav ihren Erholgungsschlaf, damit sie morgen wieder mit voller Kraft an die Arbeit gehen können


----------



## Rarek (13. Januar 2015)

woran kann es liegen, dass mir Windoof mit seiner "Du kannst mich ma!"kiste immer wieder nen strich durch das Protein macht?
ich bin jetze schon beim 4. Anlauf die core 17 WU durch zu falten...


----------



## mattinator (14. Januar 2015)

OC zu hoch ? Poste mal das Folding-Log. Ist das der Spiele-PC aus Deiner Signatur, stimmt die Version des Grafiktreibers von Sysprofile (335.23) ? Für Folding besser 327.23 nehmen, bringt für die GTX 650 mehr.


----------



## LikZ (14. Januar 2015)

vielleicht zu zugeranzt das System? Vielleicht mal wieder Zeit für ein frisches Install. 

Bei mir falten die ohne murren tagelang durch wenns muss


----------



## Rarek (14. Januar 2015)

Spoiler



*********************** Log Started 2015-01-12T05:25:10Z ***********************
05:25:10:************************* Folding@home Client *************************
05:25:10:      Website: Folding@home
05:25:10:    Copyright: (c) 2009-2014 Stanford University
05:25:10:       Author: Joseph Coffland <joseph@cauldrondevelopment.com>
05:25:10:         Args: 
05:25:10:       Config: C:/Users/Rarek/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/config.xml
05:25:10:******************************** Build ********************************
05:25:10:      Version: 7.4.4
05:25:10:         Date: Mar 4 2014
05:25:10:         Time: 20:26:54
05:25:10:      SVN Rev: 4130
05:25:10:       Branch: fah/trunk/client
05:25:10:     Compiler: Intel(R) C++ MSVC 1500 mode 1200
05:25:10:      Options: /TP /nologo /EHa /Qdiag-disable:4297,4103,1786,279 /Ox -arch:SSE
05:25:10:               /QaxSSE2,SSE3,SSSE3,SSE4.1,SSE4.2 /Qopenmp /Qrestrict /MT /Qmkl
05:25:10:     Platform: win32 XP
05:25:10:         Bits: 32
05:25:10:         Mode: Release
05:25:10:******************************* System ********************************
05:25:10:          CPU: AMD FX(tm)-6300 Six-Core Processor
05:25:10:       CPU ID: AuthenticAMD Family 21 Model 2 Stepping 0
05:25:10:         CPUs: 6
05:25:10:       Memory: 8.00GiB
05:25:10:  Free Memory: 6.54GiB
05:25:10:      Threads: WINDOWS_THREADS
05:25:10:   OS Version: 6.1
05:25:10:  Has Battery: false
05:25:10:   On Battery: false
05:25:10:   UTC Offset: 1
05:25:10:          PID: 3096
05:25:10:          CWD: C:/Users/Rarek/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient
05:25:10:           OS: Windows 7 Professional
05:25:10:      OS Arch: AMD64
05:25:10:         GPUs: 1
05:25:10:        GPU 0: NVIDIA:3 GK106 [GeForce GTX 650 Ti]
05:25:10:         CUDA: 3.0
05:25:10:  CUDA Driver: 7000
05:25:10:Win32 Service: false
05:25:10:***********************************************************************
05:25:10:<config>
05:25:10:  <!-- Folding Core -->
05:25:10:  <checkpoint v='3'/>
05:25:10:  <core-priority v='low'/>
05:25:10:
05:25:10:  <!-- Folding Slot Configuration -->
05:25:10:  <client-type v='advanced'/>
05:25:10:
05:25:10:  <!-- Network -->
05:25:10:  <proxy v=':8080'/>
05:25:10:
05:25:10:  <!-- User Information -->
05:25:10:  <passkey v='********************************'/>
05:25:10:  <team v='70335'/>
05:25:10:  <user v='Rarek'/>
05:25:10:
05:25:10:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
05:25:10:  <slot id='1' type='GPU'/>
05:25:10:  <slot id='0' type='CPU'/>
05:25:10:</config>
05:25:10:Trying to access database...
05:25:10:Successfully acquired database lock
05:25:10:Enabled folding slot 01: READY gpu:0:GK106 [GeForce GTX 650 Ti]
05:25:10:Enabled folding slot 00: READY cpu:4
05:25:10:WU00:FS01:Starting
05:25:10:WU00:FS01:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Rarek/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_17.fah/FahCore_17.exe -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 3096 -checkpoint 3 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia
05:25:10:WU00:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 3376
05:25:12:WU00:FS01:Core PID:328
05:25:12:WU00:FS01:FahCore 0x17 started
05:25:13:WU02:FS00:Starting
05:25:13:WU02:FS00:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Rarek/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/Core_a4.fah/FahCore_a4.exe -dir 02 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 3096 -checkpoint 3 -np 4
05:25:13:WU02:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 2140
05:25:13:WU02:FS00:Core PID:748
05:25:13:WU02:FS00:FahCore 0xa4 started
05:25:13:WU02:FS00:0xa4:
05:25:13:WU02:FS00:0xa4:*------------------------------*
05:25:13:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Folding@Home Gromacs GB Core
05:25:13:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Version 2.27 (Dec. 15, 2010)
05:25:13:WU02:FS00:0xa4:
05:25:13:WU02:FS00:0xa4reparing to commence simulation
05:25:13:WU02:FS00:0xa4:- Ensuring status. Please wait.
05:25:17:WU00:FS01:0x17:*********************** Log Started 2015-01-12T05:25:17Z ***********************
05:25:17:WU00:FS01:0x17roject: 13001 (Run 64, Clone 0, Gen 62)
05:25:17:WU00:FS01:0x17:Unit: 0x00000082538b3db7532861ce313704d3
05:25:17:WU00:FS01:0x17:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
05:25:17:WU00:FS01:0x17:Machine: 1
05:25:17:WU00:FS01:0x17igital signatures verified
05:25:17:WU00:FS01:0x17:Folding@home GPU core17
05:25:17:WU00:FS01:0x17:Version 0.0.52
05:25:17:WU00:FS01:0x17:  Found a checkpoint file
05:25:23:WU02:FS00:0xa4:- Looking at optimizations...
05:25:23:WU02:FS00:0xa4:- Working with standard loops on this execution.
05:25:23:WU02:FS00:0xa4:- Previous termination of core was improper.
05:25:23:WU02:FS00:0xa4:- Files status OK
05:25:23:WU02:FS00:0xa4:- Expanded 204184 -> 430180 (decompressed 210.6 percent)
05:25:23:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=204184 data_size=430180, decompressed_data_size=430180 diff=0
05:25:23:WU02:FS00:0xa4:- Digital signature verified
05:25:23:WU02:FS00:0xa4:
05:25:23:WU02:FS00:0xa4roject: 6386 (Run 7, Clone 2, Gen 321)
05:25:23:WU02:FS00:0xa4:
05:25:23:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Entering M.D.
05:25:29:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Using Gromacs checkpoints
05:25:29:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Mapping NT from 4 to 4 
05:25:29:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Resuming from checkpoint
05:25:29:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Verified 02/wudata_01.log
05:25:29:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Verified 02/wudata_01.trr
05:25:29:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Verified 02/wudata_01.xtc
05:25:29:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Verified 02/wudata_01.edr
05:25:29:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 346220 out of 2500000 steps  (13%)
05:26:02:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 350000 out of 2500000 steps  (14%)
05:29:06:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 1500000 out of 5000000 steps (30%)
05:29:06:WU00:FS01:0x17:Temperature control disabled. Requirements: single Nvidia GPU, tmax must be < 110 and twait >= 900
05:29:30:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 375000 out of 2500000 steps  (15%)
05:32:46:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 400000 out of 2500000 steps  (16%)
05:36:00:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 425000 out of 2500000 steps  (17%)
05:39:17:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 450000 out of 2500000 steps  (18%)
05:42:30:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 475000 out of 2500000 steps  (19%)
05:45:43:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 500000 out of 2500000 steps  (20%)
05:48:55:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 525000 out of 2500000 steps  (21%)
05:52:06:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 550000 out of 2500000 steps  (22%)
05:55:17:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 575000 out of 2500000 steps  (23%)
05:58:29:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 600000 out of 2500000 steps  (24%)
06:01:59:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 625000 out of 2500000 steps  (25%)
06:05:10:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 650000 out of 2500000 steps  (26%)
06:08:22:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 675000 out of 2500000 steps  (27%)
06:11:34:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 700000 out of 2500000 steps  (28%)
06:12:23:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 1550000 out of 5000000 steps (31%)
06:14:48:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 725000 out of 2500000 steps  (29%)
06:18:01:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 750000 out of 2500000 steps  (30%)
06:21:22:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 775000 out of 2500000 steps  (31%)
06:24:36:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 800000 out of 2500000 steps  (32%)
06:27:49:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 825000 out of 2500000 steps  (33%)
06:31:01:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 850000 out of 2500000 steps  (34%)
06:34:15:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 875000 out of 2500000 steps  (35%)
06:37:27:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 900000 out of 2500000 steps  (36%)
06:40:37:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 925000 out of 2500000 steps  (37%)
06:43:46:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 950000 out of 2500000 steps  (38%)
06:46:56:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 975000 out of 2500000 steps  (39%)
06:50:05:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 1000000 out of 2500000 steps  (40%)
06:53:15:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 1025000 out of 2500000 steps  (41%)
06:55:17:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 1600000 out of 5000000 steps (32%)
06:56:24:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 1050000 out of 2500000 steps  (42%)
06:59:34:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 1075000 out of 2500000 steps  (43%)
07:02:43:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 1100000 out of 2500000 steps  (44%)
07:05:53:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 1125000 out of 2500000 steps  (45%)
07:09:02:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 1150000 out of 2500000 steps  (46%)
07:12:12:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 1175000 out of 2500000 steps  (47%)
07:15:22:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 1200000 out of 2500000 steps  (48%)
07:18:33:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 1225000 out of 2500000 steps  (49%)
07:21:43:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 1250000 out of 2500000 steps  (50%)
07:24:53:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 1275000 out of 2500000 steps  (51%)
07:28:03:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 1300000 out of 2500000 steps  (52%)
07:31:12:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 1325000 out of 2500000 steps  (53%)
07:34:22:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 1350000 out of 2500000 steps  (54%)
07:37:32:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 1375000 out of 2500000 steps  (55%)
07:38:32:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 1650000 out of 5000000 steps (33%)
07:40:41:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 1400000 out of 2500000 steps  (56%)
07:43:50:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 1425000 out of 2500000 steps  (57%)
07:47:00:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 1450000 out of 2500000 steps  (58%)
07:50:10:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 1475000 out of 2500000 steps  (59%)
07:53:20:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 1500000 out of 2500000 steps  (60%)
07:56:30:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 1525000 out of 2500000 steps  (61%)
07:59:39:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 1550000 out of 2500000 steps  (62%)
08:02:49:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 1575000 out of 2500000 steps  (63%)
08:05:59:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 1600000 out of 2500000 steps  (64%)
08:09:09:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 1625000 out of 2500000 steps  (65%)
08:12:19:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 1650000 out of 2500000 steps  (66%)
08:15:28:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 1675000 out of 2500000 steps  (67%)
08:18:38:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 1700000 out of 2500000 steps  (68%)
08:21:28:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 1700000 out of 5000000 steps (34%)
08:21:48:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 1725000 out of 2500000 steps  (69%)
08:24:58:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 1750000 out of 2500000 steps  (70%)
08:28:07:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 1775000 out of 2500000 steps  (71%)
08:31:17:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 1800000 out of 2500000 steps  (72%)
08:34:27:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 1825000 out of 2500000 steps  (73%)
08:37:37:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 1850000 out of 2500000 steps  (74%)
08:40:46:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 1875000 out of 2500000 steps  (75%)
08:43:56:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 1900000 out of 2500000 steps  (76%)
08:47:05:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 1925000 out of 2500000 steps  (77%)
08:50:15:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 1950000 out of 2500000 steps  (78%)
08:53:25:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 1975000 out of 2500000 steps  (79%)
08:56:34:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 2000000 out of 2500000 steps  (80%)
08:59:44:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 2025000 out of 2500000 steps  (81%)
09:02:54:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 2050000 out of 2500000 steps  (82%)
09:04:25:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 1750000 out of 5000000 steps (35%)
09:06:04:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 2075000 out of 2500000 steps  (83%)
09:09:14:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 2100000 out of 2500000 steps  (84%)
09:12:24:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 2125000 out of 2500000 steps  (85%)
09:15:33:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 2150000 out of 2500000 steps  (86%)
09:18:43:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 2175000 out of 2500000 steps  (87%)
09:21:53:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 2200000 out of 2500000 steps  (88%)
09:25:02:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 2225000 out of 2500000 steps  (89%)
09:28:12:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 2250000 out of 2500000 steps  (90%)
09:31:22:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 2275000 out of 2500000 steps  (91%)
09:34:31:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 2300000 out of 2500000 steps  (92%)
09:37:41:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 2325000 out of 2500000 steps  (93%)
09:40:51:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 2350000 out of 2500000 steps  (94%)
09:44:01:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 2375000 out of 2500000 steps  (95%)
09:47:11:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 2400000 out of 2500000 steps  (96%)
09:47:42:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 1800000 out of 5000000 steps (36%)
09:50:20:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 2425000 out of 2500000 steps  (97%)
09:53:31:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 2450000 out of 2500000 steps  (98%)
09:56:40:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 2475000 out of 2500000 steps  (99%)
09:56:42:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.200:8080
09:56:43:WU01:FS00:Assigned to work server 155.247.166.220
09:56:43:WU01:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: RUNNING cpu:4 from 155.247.166.220
09:56:43:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 155.247.166.220:8080
09:56:44:WU01:FS00ownloading 552.06KiB
09:56:45:WU01:FS00ownload complete
09:56:45:WU01:FS00:Received Unit: id:01 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:6381 run:15 clone:7 gen:130 core:0xa4 unit:0x0000008d0002894c53d2649bf6d256ce
09:59:50:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 2500000 out of 2500000 steps  (100%)
09:59:50:WU02:FS00:0xa4ynamicWrapper: Finished Work Unit: sleep=10000
10:00:00:WU02:FS00:0xa4:
10:00:00:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Finished Work Unit:
10:00:00:WU02:FS00:0xa4:- Reading up to 1287072 from "02/wudata_01.trr": Read 1287072
10:00:00:WU02:FS00:0xa4:trr file hash check passed.
10:00:00:WU02:FS00:0xa4:- Reading up to 54228 from "02/wudata_01.xtc": Read 54228
10:00:00:WU02:FS00:0xa4:xtc file hash check passed.
10:00:00:WU02:FS00:0xa4:edr file hash check passed.
10:00:00:WU02:FS00:0xa4:logfile size: 59899
10:00:00:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Leaving Run
10:00:04:WU02:FS00:0xa4:- Writing 1438299 bytes of core data to disk...
10:00:05:WU02:FS00:0xa4one: 1437787 -> 1221381 (compressed to 84.9 percent)
10:00:05:WU02:FS00:0xa4:  ... Done.
10:00:06:WU02:FS00:0xa4:- Shutting down core
10:00:06:WU02:FS00:0xa4:
10:00:06:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
10:00:06:WU02:FS00:FahCore returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
10:00:06:WU02:FS00:Sending unit results: id:02 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:6386 run:7 clone:2 gen:321 core:0xa4 unit:0x000001510002894c5417557c1ded8f77
10:00:06:WU02:FS00:Uploading 1.17MiB to 155.247.166.220
10:00:06:WU02:FS00:Connecting to 155.247.166.220:8080
10:00:06:WU01:FS00:Starting
10:00:06:WU01:FS00:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Rarek/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/Core_a4.fah/FahCore_a4.exe -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 3096 -checkpoint 3 -np 4
10:00:06:WU01:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 4776
10:00:06:WU01:FS00:Core PID:4792
10:00:06:WU01:FS00:FahCore 0xa4 started
10:00:07:WU01:FS00:0xa4:
10:00:07:WU01:FS00:0xa4:*------------------------------*
10:00:07:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Folding@Home Gromacs GB Core
10:00:07:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Version 2.27 (Dec. 15, 2010)
10:00:07:WU01:FS00:0xa4:
10:00:07:WU01:FS00:0xa4reparing to commence simulation
10:00:07:WU01:FS00:0xa4:- Looking at optimizations...
10:00:07:WU01:FS00:0xa4:- Created dyn
10:00:07:WU01:FS00:0xa4:- Files status OK
10:00:07:WU01:FS00:0xa4:- Expanded 564799 -> 1381464 (decompressed 244.5 percent)
10:00:07:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=564799 data_size=1381464, decompressed_data_size=1381464 diff=0
10:00:07:WU01:FS00:0xa4:- Digital signature verified
10:00:07:WU01:FS00:0xa4:
10:00:07:WU01:FS00:0xa4roject: 6381 (Run 15, Clone 7, Gen 130)
10:00:07:WU01:FS00:0xa4:
10:00:07:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Assembly optimizations on if available.
10:00:07:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Entering M.D.
10:00:12:WU02:FS00:Upload 91.18%
10:00:13:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Mapping NT from 4 to 4 
10:00:13:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 0 out of 2500000 steps  (0%)
10:00:13:WU02:FS00:Upload complete
10:00:13:WU02:FS00:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
10:00:13:WU02:FS00:Final credit estimate, 1033.00 points
10:00:13:WU02:FS00:Cleaning up
10:09:16:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 25000 out of 2500000 steps  (1%)
10:18:20:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 50000 out of 2500000 steps  (2%)
10:27:24:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 75000 out of 2500000 steps  (3%)
10:30:40:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 1850000 out of 5000000 steps (37%)
10:36:28:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 100000 out of 2500000 steps  (4%)
10:45:32:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 125000 out of 2500000 steps  (5%)
10:54:37:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 150000 out of 2500000 steps  (6%)
11:03:40:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 175000 out of 2500000 steps  (7%)
11:12:44:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 200000 out of 2500000 steps  (8%)
11:13:55:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 1900000 out of 5000000 steps (38%)
11:21:49:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 225000 out of 2500000 steps  (9%)
******************************* Date: 2015-01-12 *******************************
11:31:08:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 250000 out of 2500000 steps  (10%)
11:40:18:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 275000 out of 2500000 steps  (11%)
11:49:23:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 300000 out of 2500000 steps  (12%)
11:57:00:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 1950000 out of 5000000 steps (39%)
11:58:32:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 325000 out of 2500000 steps  (13%)
12:07:40:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 350000 out of 2500000 steps  (14%)
12:16:47:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 375000 out of 2500000 steps  (15%)
12:25:55:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 400000 out of 2500000 steps  (16%)
12:35:03:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 425000 out of 2500000 steps  (17%)
12:39:59:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 2000000 out of 5000000 steps (40%)
12:44:11:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 450000 out of 2500000 steps  (18%)
12:53:19:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 475000 out of 2500000 steps  (19%)
13:02:27:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 500000 out of 2500000 steps  (20%)
13:11:35:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 525000 out of 2500000 steps  (21%)
13:20:44:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 550000 out of 2500000 steps  (22%)
13:23:18:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 2050000 out of 5000000 steps (41%)
13:29:51:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 575000 out of 2500000 steps  (23%)
13:38:59:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 600000 out of 2500000 steps  (24%)
13:48:06:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 625000 out of 2500000 steps  (25%)
13:57:13:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 650000 out of 2500000 steps  (26%)
14:06:16:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 2100000 out of 5000000 steps (42%)
14:06:21:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 675000 out of 2500000 steps  (27%)
14:15:32:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 700000 out of 2500000 steps  (28%)
14:24:43:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 725000 out of 2500000 steps  (29%)
14:33:55:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 750000 out of 2500000 steps  (30%)
14:43:06:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 775000 out of 2500000 steps  (31%)
14:49:35:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 2150000 out of 5000000 steps (43%)
14:52:15:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 800000 out of 2500000 steps  (32%)
15:01:21:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 825000 out of 2500000 steps  (33%)
15:10:29:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 850000 out of 2500000 steps  (34%)
15:19:38:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 875000 out of 2500000 steps  (35%)
15:28:45:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 900000 out of 2500000 steps  (36%)
15:31:21:FS01aused
15:31:21:FS01:Shutting core down
15:31:21:WU00:FS01:0x17:WARNING:Console control signal 1 on PID 328
15:31:21:WU00:FS01:0x17:Exiting, please wait. . .
15:31:21:WU00:FS01:0x17:Folding@home Core Shutdown: INTERRUPTED
15:31:23:WU00:FS01:FahCore returned: INTERRUPTED (102 = 0x66)
15:31:28:FS01:Unpaused
15:32:07:Removing old file 'configs/config-20150107-162437.xml'
15:32:07:Saving configuration to config.xml
15:32:07:<config>
15:32:07:  <!-- Folding Core -->
15:32:07:  <checkpoint v='3'/>
15:32:07:  <core-priority v='low'/>
15:32:07:
15:32:07:  <!-- Folding Slot Configuration -->
15:32:07:  <client-type v='advanced'/>
15:32:07:
15:32:07:  <!-- Network -->
15:32:07:  <proxy v=':8080'/>
15:32:07:
15:32:07:  <!-- User Information -->
15:32:07:  <passkey v='********************************'/>
15:32:07:  <team v='70335'/>
15:32:07:  <user v='Rarek'/>
15:32:07:
15:32:07:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
15:32:07:  <slot id='1' type='GPU'>
15:32:07:    <idle v='true'/>
15:32:07:  </slot>
15:32:07:  <slot id='0' type='CPU'/>
15:32:07:</config>
15:37:56:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 925000 out of 2500000 steps  (37%)
15:47:59:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 950000 out of 2500000 steps  (38%)
15:58:11:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 975000 out of 2500000 steps  (39%)
16:08:14:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 1000000 out of 2500000 steps  (40%)
16:18:10:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 1025000 out of 2500000 steps  (41%)
16:27:53:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 1050000 out of 2500000 steps  (42%)
16:37:22:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 1075000 out of 2500000 steps  (43%)
16:46:37:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 1100000 out of 2500000 steps  (44%)
16:55:55:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 1125000 out of 2500000 steps  (45%)
17:04:59:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 1150000 out of 2500000 steps  (46%)
17:14:07:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 1175000 out of 2500000 steps  (47%)
17:23:18:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 1200000 out of 2500000 steps  (48%)
******************************* Date: 2015-01-12 *******************************
17:32:27:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 1225000 out of 2500000 steps  (49%)
17:42:11:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 1250000 out of 2500000 steps  (50%)
17:51:28:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 1275000 out of 2500000 steps  (51%)
18:00:38:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 1300000 out of 2500000 steps  (52%)
18:09:43:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 1325000 out of 2500000 steps  (53%)
18:18:44:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 1350000 out of 2500000 steps  (54%)
18:27:45:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 1375000 out of 2500000 steps  (55%)
18:36:56:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 1400000 out of 2500000 steps  (56%)
18:46:08:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 1425000 out of 2500000 steps  (57%)
18:55:15:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 1450000 out of 2500000 steps  (58%)
19:05:01:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 1475000 out of 2500000 steps  (59%)
19:15:46:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 1500000 out of 2500000 steps  (60%)
19:17:32:WARNING:WU01:FS00etected clock skew (1 mins 14 secs), adjusting time estimates
19:27:35:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 1525000 out of 2500000 steps  (61%)
19:38:00:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 1550000 out of 2500000 steps  (62%)
19:48:10:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 1575000 out of 2500000 steps  (63%)
19:58:35:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 1600000 out of 2500000 steps  (64%)
20:09:45:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 1625000 out of 2500000 steps  (65%)
20:24:00:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 1650000 out of 2500000 steps  (66%)
20:30:23:FS01aused
20:30:23:FS00aused
20:30:23:FS00:Shutting core down
20:30:29:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Client no longer detected. Shutting down core 
20:30:29:WU01:FS00:0xa4:
20:30:29:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Folding@home Core Shutdown: CLIENT_DIED
20:30:29:WU01:FS00:FahCore returned: INTERRUPTED (102 = 0x66)
20:30:44:Removing old file 'configs/config-20150107-231634.xml'
20:30:44:Saving configuration to config.xml
20:30:44:<config>
20:30:44:  <!-- Folding Core -->
20:30:44:  <checkpoint v='3'/>
20:30:44:  <core-priority v='low'/>
20:30:44:
20:30:44:  <!-- Folding Slot Configuration -->
20:30:44:  <client-type v='advanced'/>
20:30:44:
20:30:44:  <!-- Network -->
20:30:44:  <proxy v=':8080'/>
20:30:44:
20:30:44:  <!-- User Information -->
20:30:44:  <passkey v='********************************'/>
20:30:44:  <team v='70335'/>
20:30:44:  <user v='Rarek'/>
20:30:44:
20:30:44:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
20:30:44:  <slot id='1' type='GPU'>
20:30:44:    <idle v='true'/>
20:30:44:    <paused v='true'/>
20:30:44:  </slot>
20:30:44:  <slot id='0' type='CPU'>
20:30:44:    <paused v='true'/>
20:30:44:  </slot>
20:30:44:</config>
******************************* Date: 2015-01-13 *******************************
00:12:37:FS01:Unpaused
00:12:37:FS00:Unpaused
00:12:37:WU01:FS00:Starting
00:12:37:WU01:FS00:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Rarek/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/Core_a4.fah/FahCore_a4.exe -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 3096 -checkpoint 3 -np 4
00:12:37:WU01:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 6140
00:12:37:WU01:FS00:Core PID:8476
00:12:37:WU01:FS00:FahCore 0xa4 started
00:12:38:WU01:FS00:0xa4:
00:12:38:WU01:FS00:0xa4:*------------------------------*
00:12:38:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Folding@Home Gromacs GB Core
00:12:38:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Version 2.27 (Dec. 15, 2010)
00:12:38:WU01:FS00:0xa4:
00:12:38:WU01:FS00:0xa4reparing to commence simulation
00:12:38:WU01:FS00:0xa4:- Looking at optimizations...
00:12:38:WU01:FS00:0xa4:- Files status OK
00:12:38:WU01:FS00:0xa4:- Expanded 564799 -> 1381464 (decompressed 244.5 percent)
00:12:38:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=564799 data_size=1381464, decompressed_data_size=1381464 diff=0
00:12:38:WU01:FS00:0xa4:- Digital signature verified
00:12:38:WU01:FS00:0xa4:
00:12:38:WU01:FS00:0xa4roject: 6381 (Run 15, Clone 7, Gen 130)
00:12:38:WU01:FS00:0xa4:
00:12:38:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Assembly optimizations on if available.
00:12:38:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Entering M.D.
00:12:41:Removing old file 'configs/config-20150107-233149.xml'
00:12:41:Saving configuration to config.xml
00:12:41:<config>
00:12:41:  <!-- Folding Core -->
00:12:41:  <checkpoint v='3'/>
00:12:41:  <core-priority v='low'/>
00:12:41:
00:12:41:  <!-- Folding Slot Configuration -->
00:12:41:  <client-type v='advanced'/>
00:12:41:
00:12:41:  <!-- Network -->
00:12:41:  <proxy v=':8080'/>
00:12:41:
00:12:41:  <!-- User Information -->
00:12:41:  <passkey v='********************************'/>
00:12:41:  <team v='70335'/>
00:12:41:  <user v='Rarek'/>
00:12:41:
00:12:41:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
00:12:41:  <slot id='1' type='GPU'>
00:12:41:    <idle v='true'/>
00:12:41:  </slot>
00:12:41:  <slot id='0' type='CPU'/>
00:12:41:</config>
00:12:44:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Using Gromacs checkpoints
00:12:44:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Mapping NT from 4 to 4 
00:12:44:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Resuming from checkpoint
00:12:44:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Verified 01/wudata_01.log
00:12:45:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Verified 01/wudata_01.trr
00:12:45:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Verified 01/wudata_01.xtc
00:12:45:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Verified 01/wudata_01.edr
00:12:45:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 1660760 out of 2500000 steps  (66%)
00:17:54:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 1675000 out of 2500000 steps  (67%)
00:23:05:WU00:FS01:Starting
00:23:05:WU00:FS01:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Rarek/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_17.fah/FahCore_17.exe -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 3096 -checkpoint 3 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia
00:23:06:WU00:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 4576
00:23:07:WU00:FS01:Core PID:7296
00:23:07:WU00:FS01:FahCore 0x17 started
00:23:08:WU00:FS01:0x17:*********************** Log Started 2015-01-13T00:23:07Z ***********************
00:23:08:WU00:FS01:0x17roject: 13001 (Run 64, Clone 0, Gen 62)
00:23:08:WU00:FS01:0x17:Unit: 0x00000082538b3db7532861ce313704d3
00:23:08:WU00:FS01:0x17:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
00:23:08:WU00:FS01:0x17:Machine: 1
00:23:08:WU00:FS01:0x17igital signatures verified
00:23:08:WU00:FS01:0x17:Folding@home GPU core17
00:23:08:WU00:FS01:0x17:Version 0.0.52
00:23:08:WU00:FS01:0x17:  Found a checkpoint file
00:27:06:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 2125000 out of 5000000 steps (42%)
00:27:06:WU00:FS01:0x17:Temperature control disabled. Requirements: single Nvidia GPU, tmax must be < 110 and twait >= 900
00:27:14:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 1700000 out of 2500000 steps  (68%)
00:28:17:FS01:Shutting core down
00:28:17:WU00:FS01:0x17:WARNING:Console control signal 1 on PID 7296
00:28:17:WU00:FS01:0x17:Exiting, please wait. . .
00:28:17:WU00:FS01:0x17:Folding@home Core Shutdown: INTERRUPTED
00:28:17:WU00:FS01:FahCore returned: INTERRUPTED (102 = 0x66)
00:28:25:WU00:FS01:Starting
00:28:25:WU00:FS01:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Rarek/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_17.fah/FahCore_17.exe -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 3096 -checkpoint 3 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia
00:28:25:WU00:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 8872
00:28:25:WU00:FS01:Core PID:8680
00:28:25:WU00:FS01:FahCore 0x17 started
00:28:26:WU00:FS01:0x17:*********************** Log Started 2015-01-13T00:28:25Z ***********************
00:28:26:WU00:FS01:0x17roject: 13001 (Run 64, Clone 0, Gen 62)
00:28:26:WU00:FS01:0x17:Unit: 0x00000082538b3db7532861ce313704d3
00:28:26:WU00:FS01:0x17:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
00:28:26:WU00:FS01:0x17:Machine: 1
00:28:26:WU00:FS01:0x17igital signatures verified
00:28:26:WU00:FS01:0x17:Folding@home GPU core17
00:28:26:WU00:FS01:0x17:Version 0.0.52
00:28:26:WU00:FS01:0x17:  Found a checkpoint file
00:28:57:Removing old file 'configs/config-20150107-233250.xml'
00:28:57:Saving configuration to config.xml
00:28:57:<config>
00:28:57:  <!-- Folding Core -->
00:28:57:  <checkpoint v='3'/>
00:28:57:  <core-priority v='low'/>
00:28:57:
00:28:57:  <!-- Folding Slot Configuration -->
00:28:57:  <client-type v='advanced'/>
00:28:57:
00:28:57:  <!-- Network -->
00:28:57:  <proxy v=':8080'/>
00:28:57:
00:28:57:  <!-- User Information -->
00:28:57:  <passkey v='********************************'/>
00:28:57:  <team v='70335'/>
00:28:57:  <user v='Rarek'/>
00:28:57:
00:28:57:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
00:28:57:  <slot id='1' type='GPU'/>
00:28:57:  <slot id='0' type='CPU'/>
00:28:57:</config>
00:32:17:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 2125000 out of 5000000 steps (42%)
00:32:17:WU00:FS01:0x17:Temperature control disabled. Requirements: single Nvidia GPU, tmax must be < 110 and twait >= 900
00:36:49:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 1725000 out of 2500000 steps  (69%)
00:46:13:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 1750000 out of 2500000 steps  (70%)
00:53:56:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 2150000 out of 5000000 steps (43%)
00:55:39:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 1775000 out of 2500000 steps  (71%)
01:05:36:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 1800000 out of 2500000 steps  (72%)
01:15:09:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 1825000 out of 2500000 steps  (73%)
01:24:34:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 1850000 out of 2500000 steps  (74%)
01:34:00:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 1875000 out of 2500000 steps  (75%)
01:36:38:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 2200000 out of 5000000 steps (44%)
01:43:26:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 1900000 out of 2500000 steps  (76%)
01:52:50:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 1925000 out of 2500000 steps  (77%)
02:02:13:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 1950000 out of 2500000 steps  (78%)
02:11:38:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 1975000 out of 2500000 steps  (79%)
02:19:22:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 2250000 out of 5000000 steps (45%)
02:21:03:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 2000000 out of 2500000 steps  (80%)
02:30:27:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 2025000 out of 2500000 steps  (81%)
02:39:52:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 2050000 out of 2500000 steps  (82%)
02:49:18:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 2075000 out of 2500000 steps  (83%)
02:58:41:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 2100000 out of 2500000 steps  (84%)
03:02:28:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 2300000 out of 5000000 steps (46%)
03:08:04:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 2125000 out of 2500000 steps  (85%)
03:17:29:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 2150000 out of 2500000 steps  (86%)
03:26:54:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 2175000 out of 2500000 steps  (87%)
03:36:17:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 2200000 out of 2500000 steps  (88%)
03:45:16:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 2350000 out of 5000000 steps (47%)
03:45:39:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 2225000 out of 2500000 steps  (89%)
03:55:03:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 2250000 out of 2500000 steps  (90%)
04:04:25:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 2275000 out of 2500000 steps  (91%)
04:13:49:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 2300000 out of 2500000 steps  (92%)
04:23:11:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 2325000 out of 2500000 steps  (93%)
04:28:24:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 2400000 out of 5000000 steps (48%)
04:32:33:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 2350000 out of 2500000 steps  (94%)
04:41:58:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 2375000 out of 2500000 steps  (95%)
04:51:21:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 2400000 out of 2500000 steps  (96%)
05:00:44:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 2425000 out of 2500000 steps  (97%)
05:10:07:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 2450000 out of 2500000 steps  (98%)
05:11:12:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 2450000 out of 5000000 steps (49%)
05:19:33:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 2475000 out of 2500000 steps  (99%)
05:19:34:WU02:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.200:8080
05:19:35:WU02:FS00:Assigned to work server 171.64.65.124
05:19:35:WU02:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: RUNNING cpu:4 from 171.64.65.124
05:19:35:WU02:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.124:8080
05:19:36:WU02:FS00ownloading 910.27KiB
05:19:39:WU02:FS00ownload complete
05:19:39:WU02:FS00:Received Unit: id:02 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:9013 run:135 clone:4 gen:12 core:0xa4 unit:0x00000013664f2de4548afb79b3da0880
05:28:58:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 2500000 out of 2500000 steps  (100%)
05:28:59:WU01:FS00:0xa4ynamicWrapper: Finished Work Unit: sleep=10000
05:29:09:WU01:FS00:0xa4:
05:29:09:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Finished Work Unit:
05:29:09:WU01:FS00:0xa4:- Reading up to 3368160 from "01/wudata_01.trr": Read 3368160
05:29:09:WU01:FS00:0xa4:trr file hash check passed.
05:29:09:WU01:FS00:0xa4:- Reading up to 327324 from "01/wudata_01.xtc": Read 327324
05:29:09:WU01:FS00:0xa4:xtc file hash check passed.
05:29:09:WU01:FS00:0xa4:edr file hash check passed.
05:29:09:WU01:FS00:0xa4:logfile size: 73672
05:29:09:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Leaving Run
05:29:09:WU01:FS00:0xa4:- Writing 3806256 bytes of core data to disk...
05:29:10:WU01:FS00:0xa4one: 3805744 -> 3245332 (compressed to 85.2 percent)
05:29:10:WU01:FS00:0xa4:  ... Done.
05:29:13:WU01:FS00:0xa4:- Shutting down core
05:29:13:WU01:FS00:0xa4:
05:29:13:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
05:29:13:WU01:FS00:FahCore returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
05:29:13:WU01:FS00:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:6381 run:15 clone:7 gen:130 core:0xa4 unit:0x0000008d0002894c53d2649bf6d256ce
05:29:13:WU01:FS00:Uploading 3.10MiB to 155.247.166.220
05:29:13:WU02:FS00:Starting
05:29:13:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 155.247.166.220:8080
05:29:13:WU02:FS00:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Rarek/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/Core_a4.fah/FahCore_a4.exe -dir 02 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 3096 -checkpoint 3 -np 4
05:29:13:WU02:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 6764
05:29:13:WU02:FS00:Core PID:6680
05:29:13:WU02:FS00:FahCore 0xa4 started
05:29:14:WU02:FS00:0xa4:
05:29:14:WU02:FS00:0xa4:*------------------------------*
05:29:14:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Folding@Home Gromacs GB Core
05:29:14:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Version 2.27 (Dec. 15, 2010)
05:29:14:WU02:FS00:0xa4:
05:29:14:WU02:FS00:0xa4reparing to commence simulation
05:29:14:WU02:FS00:0xa4:- Looking at optimizations...
05:29:14:WU02:FS00:0xa4:- Created dyn
05:29:14:WU02:FS00:0xa4:- Files status OK
05:29:14:WU02:FS00:0xa4:- Expanded 931601 -> 1546812 (decompressed 166.0 percent)
05:29:14:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=931601 data_size=1546812, decompressed_data_size=1546812 diff=0
05:29:14:WU02:FS00:0xa4:- Digital signature verified
05:29:14:WU02:FS00:0xa4:
05:29:14:WU02:FS00:0xa4roject: 9013 (Run 135, Clone 4, Gen 12)
05:29:14:WU02:FS00:0xa4:
05:29:14:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Assembly optimizations on if available.
05:29:14:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Entering M.D.
05:29:19:WU01:FS00:Upload 32.31%
05:29:20:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Mapping NT from 4 to 4 
05:29:20:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 0 out of 250000 steps  (0%)
05:29:25:WU01:FS00:Upload 70.67%
05:29:30:WU01:FS00:Upload complete
05:29:30:WU01:FS00:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
05:29:30:WU01:FS00:Final credit estimate, 3733.00 points
05:29:30:WU01:FS00:Cleaning up
05:32:17:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 2500 out of 250000 steps  (1%)
05:35:14:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 5000 out of 250000 steps  (2%)
05:38:11:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 7500 out of 250000 steps  (3%)
05:41:12:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 10000 out of 250000 steps  (4%)
05:44:11:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 12500 out of 250000 steps  (5%)
05:47:09:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 15000 out of 250000 steps  (6%)
05:50:06:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 17500 out of 250000 steps  (7%)
05:53:02:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 20000 out of 250000 steps  (8%)
05:54:04:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 2500000 out of 5000000 steps (50%)
05:56:00:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 22500 out of 250000 steps  (9%)
05:58:57:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 25000 out of 250000 steps  (10%)
06:01:55:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 27500 out of 250000 steps  (11%)
06:04:52:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 30000 out of 250000 steps  (12%)
06:07:49:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 32500 out of 250000 steps  (13%)
06:10:45:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 35000 out of 250000 steps  (14%)
******************************* Date: 2015-01-13 *******************************
06:13:42:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 37500 out of 250000 steps  (15%)
06:16:39:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 40000 out of 250000 steps  (16%)
06:19:35:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 42500 out of 250000 steps  (17%)
06:22:32:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 45000 out of 250000 steps  (18%)
06:25:29:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 47500 out of 250000 steps  (19%)
06:28:26:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 50000 out of 250000 steps  (20%)
06:31:22:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 52500 out of 250000 steps  (21%)
06:34:20:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 55000 out of 250000 steps  (22%)
06:37:09:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 2550000 out of 5000000 steps (51%)
06:37:17:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 57500 out of 250000 steps  (23%)
06:40:15:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 60000 out of 250000 steps  (24%)
06:43:12:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 62500 out of 250000 steps  (25%)
06:46:08:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 65000 out of 250000 steps  (26%)
06:49:05:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 67500 out of 250000 steps  (27%)
06:52:02:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 70000 out of 250000 steps  (28%)
06:54:59:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 72500 out of 250000 steps  (29%)
06:57:56:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 75000 out of 250000 steps  (30%)
07:00:53:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 77500 out of 250000 steps  (31%)
07:03:50:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 80000 out of 250000 steps  (32%)
07:06:47:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 82500 out of 250000 steps  (33%)
07:09:43:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 85000 out of 250000 steps  (34%)
07:12:40:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 87500 out of 250000 steps  (35%)
07:15:37:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 90000 out of 250000 steps  (36%)
07:18:34:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 92500 out of 250000 steps  (37%)
07:19:52:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 2600000 out of 5000000 steps (52%)
07:21:31:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 95000 out of 250000 steps  (38%)
07:24:28:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 97500 out of 250000 steps  (39%)
07:27:26:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 100000 out of 250000 steps  (40%)
07:30:22:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 102500 out of 250000 steps  (41%)
07:33:19:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 105000 out of 250000 steps  (42%)
07:36:16:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 107500 out of 250000 steps  (43%)
07:39:12:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 110000 out of 250000 steps  (44%)
07:42:09:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 112500 out of 250000 steps  (45%)
07:45:06:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 115000 out of 250000 steps  (46%)
07:48:02:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 117500 out of 250000 steps  (47%)
07:50:59:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 120000 out of 250000 steps  (48%)
07:53:56:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 122500 out of 250000 steps  (49%)
07:56:54:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 125000 out of 250000 steps  (50%)
07:59:52:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 127500 out of 250000 steps  (51%)
08:02:49:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 130000 out of 250000 steps  (52%)
08:02:55:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 2650000 out of 5000000 steps (53%)
08:05:45:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 132500 out of 250000 steps  (53%)
08:08:43:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 135000 out of 250000 steps  (54%)
08:11:42:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 137500 out of 250000 steps  (55%)
08:14:43:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 140000 out of 250000 steps  (56%)
08:16:30:FS00aused
08:16:30:FS00:Shutting core down
08:16:37:Removing old file 'configs/config-20150107-235007.xml'
08:16:37:Saving configuration to config.xml
08:16:37:<config>
08:16:37:  <!-- Folding Core -->
08:16:37:  <checkpoint v='3'/>
08:16:37:  <core-priority v='low'/>
08:16:37:
08:16:37:  <!-- Folding Slot Configuration -->
08:16:37:  <client-type v='advanced'/>
08:16:37:
08:16:37:  <!-- Network -->
08:16:37:  <proxy v=':8080'/>
08:16:37:
08:16:37:  <!-- User Information -->
08:16:37:  <passkey v='********************************'/>
08:16:37:  <team v='70335'/>
08:16:37:  <user v='Rarek'/>
08:16:37:
08:16:37:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
08:16:37:  <slot id='1' type='GPU'/>
08:16:37:  <slot id='0' type='CPU'>
08:16:37:    <paused v='true'/>
08:16:37:  </slot>
08:16:37:</config>
08:16:37:FS01aused
08:16:37:FS01:Shutting core down
08:16:37:WU00:FS01:0x17:WARNING:Console control signal 1 on PID 8680
08:16:37:WU00:FS01:0x17:Exiting, please wait. . .
08:16:38:WU00:FS01:0x17:Lost lifeline PID 8872, exiting
08:16:38:WU00:FS01:0x17:ERROR:103: Lost client lifeline
08:16:38:WU00:FS01:0x17:Folding@home Core Shutdown: CLIENT_DIED
08:16:39:WU00:FS01:FahCore returned: INTERRUPTED (102 = 0x66)
08:16:39:WU02:FS00:FahCore returned: INTERRUPTED (102 = 0x66)
08:17:38:Removing old file 'configs/config-20150107-235209.xml'
08:17:38:Saving configuration to config.xml
08:17:38:<config>
08:17:38:  <!-- Folding Core -->
08:17:38:  <checkpoint v='3'/>
08:17:38:  <core-priority v='low'/>
08:17:38:
08:17:38:  <!-- Folding Slot Configuration -->
08:17:38:  <client-type v='advanced'/>
08:17:38:
08:17:38:  <!-- Network -->
08:17:38:  <proxy v=':8080'/>
08:17:38:
08:17:38:  <!-- User Information -->
08:17:38:  <passkey v='********************************'/>
08:17:38:  <team v='70335'/>
08:17:38:  <user v='Rarek'/>
08:17:38:
08:17:38:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
08:17:38:  <slot id='1' type='GPU'>
08:17:38:    <paused v='true'/>
08:17:38:  </slot>
08:17:38:  <slot id='0' type='CPU'>
08:17:38:    <paused v='true'/>
08:17:38:  </slot>
08:17:38:</config>
******************************* Date: 2015-01-13 *******************************
12:57:58:FS01:Unpaused
12:57:58:FS00:Unpaused
12:57:58:WU00:FS01:Starting
12:57:58:WU00:FS01:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Rarek/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_17.fah/FahCore_17.exe -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 3096 -checkpoint 3 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia
12:57:58:WU00:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 8748
12:57:58:WU00:FS01:Core PID:5400
12:57:58:WU00:FS01:FahCore 0x17 started
12:57:58:WU02:FS00:Starting
12:57:58:WU02:FS00:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Rarek/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/Core_a4.fah/FahCore_a4.exe -dir 02 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 3096 -checkpoint 3 -np 4
12:57:58:WU02:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 8344
12:57:58:WU02:FS00:Core PID:5136
12:57:58:WU02:FS00:FahCore 0xa4 started
12:57:59:WU00:FS01:0x17:*********************** Log Started 2015-01-13T12:57:58Z ***********************
12:57:59:WU00:FS01:0x17roject: 13001 (Run 64, Clone 0, Gen 62)
12:57:59:WU00:FS01:0x17:Unit: 0x00000082538b3db7532861ce313704d3
12:57:59:WU00:FS01:0x17:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
12:57:59:WU00:FS01:0x17:Machine: 1
12:57:59:WU00:FS01:0x17igital signatures verified
12:57:59:WU00:FS01:0x17:Folding@home GPU core17
12:57:59:WU00:FS01:0x17:Version 0.0.52
12:57:59:WU00:FS01:0x17:  Found a checkpoint file
12:57:59:WU02:FS00:0xa4:
12:57:59:WU02:FS00:0xa4:*------------------------------*
12:57:59:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Folding@Home Gromacs GB Core
12:57:59:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Version 2.27 (Dec. 15, 2010)
12:57:59:WU02:FS00:0xa4:
12:57:59:WU02:FS00:0xa4reparing to commence simulation
12:57:59:WU02:FS00:0xa4:- Looking at optimizations...
12:57:59:WU02:FS00:0xa4:- Files status OK
12:57:59:WU02:FS00:0xa4:- Expanded 931601 -> 1546812 (decompressed 166.0 percent)
12:57:59:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=931601 data_size=1546812, decompressed_data_size=1546812 diff=0
12:57:59:WU02:FS00:0xa4:- Digital signature verified
12:57:59:WU02:FS00:0xa4:
12:57:59:WU02:FS00:0xa4roject: 9013 (Run 135, Clone 4, Gen 12)
12:57:59:WU02:FS00:0xa4:
12:57:59:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Assembly optimizations on if available.
12:57:59:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Entering M.D.
12:58:04:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Using Gromacs checkpoints
12:58:04:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Mapping NT from 4 to 4 
12:58:05:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Resuming from checkpoint
12:58:05:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Verified 02/wudata_01.log
12:58:05:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Verified 02/wudata_01.trr
12:58:05:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Verified 02/wudata_01.xtc
12:58:05:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Verified 02/wudata_01.edr
12:58:05:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 139685 out of 250000 steps  (55%)
12:58:14:Removing old file 'configs/config-20150108-153504.xml'
12:58:14:Saving configuration to config.xml
12:58:14:<config>
12:58:14:  <!-- Folding Core -->
12:58:14:  <checkpoint v='3'/>
12:58:14:  <core-priority v='low'/>
12:58:14:
12:58:14:  <!-- Folding Slot Configuration -->
12:58:14:  <client-type v='advanced'/>
12:58:14:
12:58:14:  <!-- Network -->
12:58:14:  <proxy v=':8080'/>
12:58:14:
12:58:14:  <!-- User Information -->
12:58:14:  <passkey v='********************************'/>
12:58:14:  <team v='70335'/>
12:58:14:  <user v='Rarek'/>
12:58:14:
12:58:14:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
12:58:14:  <slot id='1' type='GPU'/>
12:58:14:  <slot id='0' type='CPU'/>
12:58:14:</config>
12:58:29:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 140000 out of 250000 steps  (56%)
13:01:32:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 142500 out of 250000 steps  (57%)
13:01:47:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 2625000 out of 5000000 steps (52%)
13:01:47:WU00:FS01:0x17:Temperature control disabled. Requirements: single Nvidia GPU, tmax must be < 110 and twait >= 900
13:04:25:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 145000 out of 250000 steps  (58%)
13:07:22:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 147500 out of 250000 steps  (59%)
13:10:19:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 150000 out of 250000 steps  (60%)
13:13:12:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 152500 out of 250000 steps  (61%)
13:16:04:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 155000 out of 250000 steps  (62%)
13:18:56:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 157500 out of 250000 steps  (63%)
13:21:49:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 160000 out of 250000 steps  (64%)
13:23:34:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 2650000 out of 5000000 steps (53%)
13:24:40:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 162500 out of 250000 steps  (65%)
13:27:31:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 165000 out of 250000 steps  (66%)
13:30:23:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 167500 out of 250000 steps  (67%)
13:33:13:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 170000 out of 250000 steps  (68%)
13:36:04:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 172500 out of 250000 steps  (69%)
13:38:55:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 175000 out of 250000 steps  (70%)
13:41:46:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 177500 out of 250000 steps  (71%)
13:44:36:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 180000 out of 250000 steps  (72%)
13:47:27:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 182500 out of 250000 steps  (73%)
13:50:18:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 185000 out of 250000 steps  (74%)
13:53:09:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 187500 out of 250000 steps  (75%)
13:55:59:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 190000 out of 250000 steps  (76%)
13:58:49:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 192500 out of 250000 steps  (77%)
14:01:40:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 195000 out of 250000 steps  (78%)
14:04:30:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 197500 out of 250000 steps  (79%)
14:06:30:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 2700000 out of 5000000 steps (54%)
14:07:21:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 200000 out of 250000 steps  (80%)
14:10:12:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 202500 out of 250000 steps  (81%)
14:13:03:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 205000 out of 250000 steps  (82%)
14:15:56:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 207500 out of 250000 steps  (83%)
14:18:51:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 210000 out of 250000 steps  (84%)
14:20:40:WU00:FS01:0x17:ERROR:exception: clFlush
14:20:40:WU00:FS01:0x17:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
14:20:40:WU00:FS01:0x17:Saving result file log.txt
14:20:40:WU00:FS01:0x17:Folding@home Core Shutdown: BAD_WORK_UNIT
14:20:41:WARNING:WU00:FS01:FahCore returned: FAILED_1 (0 = 0x0)
14:20:41:WU00:FS01:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:13001 run:64 clone:0 gen:62 core:0x17 unit:0x00000082538b3db7532861ce313704d3
14:20:41:WU00:FS01:Uploading 4.51KiB to 140.163.4.231
14:20:41:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 140.163.4.231:8080
14:20:41:WU00:FS01:Upload complete
14:20:42:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.200:80
14:20:42:WU00:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
14:20:42:WU00:FS01:Cleaning up
14:20:43:WU01:FS01:Assigned to work server 171.67.108.52
14:20:43:WU01:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: READY gpu:0:GK106 [GeForce GTX 650 Ti] from 171.67.108.52
14:20:43:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.52:8080
14:20:45:WU01:FS01ownloading 1.52MiB
14:20:49:WU01:FS01ownload complete
14:20:49:WU01:FS01:Received Unit: id:01 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:9201 run:260 clone:4 gen:108 core:0x17 unit:0x0000009d6652edc45399e0415edb2147
14:20:49:WU01:FS01:Starting
14:20:49:WU01:FS01:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Rarek/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_17.fah/FahCore_17.exe -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 3096 -checkpoint 3 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia
14:20:49:WU01:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 3008
14:20:49:WU01:FS01:Core PID:1300
14:20:49:WU01:FS01:FahCore 0x17 started
14:20:50:WU01:FS01:0x17:*********************** Log Started 2015-01-13T14:20:49Z ***********************
14:20:50:WU01:FS01:0x17roject: 9201 (Run 260, Clone 4, Gen 108)
14:20:50:WU01:FS01:0x17:Unit: 0x0000009d6652edc45399e0415edb2147
14:20:50:WU01:FS01:0x17:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
14:20:50:WU01:FS01:0x17:Machine: 1
14:20:50:WU01:FS01:0x17:Reading tar file state.xml
14:20:50:WU01:FS01:0x17:Reading tar file system.xml
14:20:50:WU01:FS01:0x17:Reading tar file integrator.xml
14:20:50:WU01:FS01:0x17:Reading tar file core.xml
14:20:50:WU01:FS01:0x17igital signatures verified
14:20:50:WU01:FS01:0x17:Folding@home GPU core17
14:20:50:WU01:FS01:0x17:Version 0.0.52
14:21:24:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 0 out of 5000000 steps (0%)
14:21:24:WU01:FS01:0x17:Temperature control disabled. Requirements: single Nvidia GPU, tmax must be < 110 and twait >= 900
14:21:49:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 212500 out of 250000 steps  (85%)
14:24:41:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 215000 out of 250000 steps  (86%)
14:27:32:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 217500 out of 250000 steps  (87%)
14:30:25:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 220000 out of 250000 steps  (88%)
14:33:16:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 222500 out of 250000 steps  (89%)
14:36:08:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 225000 out of 250000 steps  (90%)
14:39:00:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 227500 out of 250000 steps  (91%)
14:39:52:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 50000 out of 5000000 steps (1%)
14:41:51:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 230000 out of 250000 steps  (92%)
14:44:42:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 232500 out of 250000 steps  (93%)
14:47:32:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 235000 out of 250000 steps  (94%)
14:50:23:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 237500 out of 250000 steps  (95%)
14:53:14:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 240000 out of 250000 steps  (96%)
14:56:05:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 242500 out of 250000 steps  (97%)
14:58:25:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 100000 out of 5000000 steps (2%)
14:58:57:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 245000 out of 250000 steps  (98%)
15:01:48:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 247500 out of 250000 steps  (99%)
15:01:50:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.200:8080
15:01:51:WU00:FS00:Assigned to work server 171.64.65.124
15:01:51:WU00:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: RUNNING cpu:4 from 171.64.65.124
15:01:51:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.124:8080
15:01:52:WU00:FS00ownloading 807.64KiB
15:01:55:WU00:FS00ownload complete
15:01:55:WU00:FS00:Received Unit: id:00 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:9016 run:679 clone:5 gen:5 core:0xa4 unit:0x0000000a664f2de45491dc34134f8af6
15:04:39:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 250000 out of 250000 steps  (100%)
15:04:40:WU02:FS00:0xa4ynamicWrapper: Finished Work Unit: sleep=10000
15:04:50:WU02:FS00:0xa4:
15:04:50:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Finished Work Unit:
15:04:50:WU02:FS00:0xa4:- Reading up to 922512 from "02/wudata_01.trr": Read 922512
15:04:50:WU02:FS00:0xa4:trr file hash check passed.
15:04:50:WU02:FS00:0xa4:- Reading up to 845644 from "02/wudata_01.xtc": Read 845644
15:04:50:WU02:FS00:0xa4:xtc file hash check passed.
15:04:50:WU02:FS00:0xa4:edr file hash check passed.
15:04:50:WU02:FS00:0xa4:logfile size: 29360
15:04:50:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Leaving Run
15:04:54:WU02:FS00:0xa4:- Writing 1800004 bytes of core data to disk...
15:04:54:WU02:FS00:0xa4one: 1799492 -> 1733903 (compressed to 96.3 percent)
15:04:54:WU02:FS00:0xa4:  ... Done.
15:04:57:WU02:FS00:0xa4:- Shutting down core
15:04:57:WU02:FS00:0xa4:
15:04:57:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
15:04:58:WU02:FS00:FahCore returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
15:04:58:WU02:FS00:Sending unit results: id:02 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:9013 run:135 clone:4 gen:12 core:0xa4 unit:0x00000013664f2de4548afb79b3da0880
15:04:58:WU02:FS00:Uploading 1.65MiB to 171.64.65.124
15:04:58:WU02:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.124:8080
15:04:58:WU00:FS00:Starting
15:04:58:WU00:FS00:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Rarek/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/Core_a4.fah/FahCore_a4.exe -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 3096 -checkpoint 3 -np 4
15:04:58:WU00:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 5216
15:04:58:WU00:FS00:Core PID:6132
15:04:58:WU00:FS00:FahCore 0xa4 started
15:04:59:WU00:FS00:0xa4:
15:04:59:WU00:FS00:0xa4:*------------------------------*
15:04:59:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Folding@Home Gromacs GB Core
15:04:59:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Version 2.27 (Dec. 15, 2010)
15:04:59:WU00:FS00:0xa4:
15:04:59:WU00:FS00:0xa4reparing to commence simulation
15:04:59:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Looking at optimizations...
15:04:59:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Created dyn
15:04:59:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Files status OK
15:04:59:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Expanded 826515 -> 1397548 (decompressed 169.0 percent)
15:04:59:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=826515 data_size=1397548, decompressed_data_size=1397548 diff=0
15:04:59:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Digital signature verified
15:04:59:WU00:FS00:0xa4:
15:04:59:WU00:FS00:0xa4roject: 9016 (Run 679, Clone 5, Gen 5)
15:04:59:WU00:FS00:0xa4:
15:04:59:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Assembly optimizations on if available.
15:04:59:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Entering M.D.
15:05:04:WU02:FS00:Upload 45.34%
15:05:05:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Mapping NT from 4 to 4 
15:05:05:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 0 out of 250000 steps  (0%)
15:05:10:WU02:FS00:Upload 100.00%
15:05:10:WU02:FS00:Upload complete
15:05:11:WU02:FS00:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
15:05:11:WU02:FS00:Final credit estimate, 880.00 points
15:05:11:WU02:FS00:Cleaning up
15:07:45:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 2500 out of 250000 steps  (1%)
15:10:26:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 5000 out of 250000 steps  (2%)
15:13:06:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 7500 out of 250000 steps  (3%)
15:15:46:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 10000 out of 250000 steps  (4%)
15:16:58:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 150000 out of 5000000 steps (3%)
15:18:27:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 12500 out of 250000 steps  (5%)
15:19:56:WARNING:WU01:FS01etected clock skew (1 mins 08 secs), adjusting time estimates
15:19:56:WARNING:WU00:FS00etected clock skew (1 mins 08 secs), adjusting time estimates
15:22:12:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 15000 out of 250000 steps  (6%)
15:24:49:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 17500 out of 250000 steps  (7%)
15:27:26:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 20000 out of 250000 steps  (8%)
15:30:04:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 22500 out of 250000 steps  (9%)
15:33:41:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 25000 out of 250000 steps  (10%)
15:37:36:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 200000 out of 5000000 steps (4%)
15:37:55:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 27500 out of 250000 steps  (11%)
15:41:30:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 30000 out of 250000 steps  (12%)
15:45:07:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 32500 out of 250000 steps  (13%)
15:48:47:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 35000 out of 250000 steps  (14%)
15:52:26:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 37500 out of 250000 steps  (15%)
15:55:45:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 40000 out of 250000 steps  (16%)
15:56:03:FS01:Shutting core down
15:56:03:WU01:FS01:FahCore returned: INTERRUPTED (102 = 0x66)
15:56:32:Removing old file 'configs/config-20150108-204536.xml'
15:56:32:Saving configuration to config.xml
15:56:32:<config>
15:56:32:  <!-- Folding Core -->
15:56:32:  <checkpoint v='3'/>
15:56:32:  <core-priority v='low'/>
15:56:32:
15:56:32:  <!-- Folding Slot Configuration -->
15:56:32:  <client-type v='advanced'/>
15:56:32:
15:56:32:  <!-- Network -->
15:56:32:  <proxy v=':8080'/>
15:56:32:
15:56:32:  <!-- User Information -->
15:56:32:  <passkey v='********************************'/>
15:56:32:  <team v='70335'/>
15:56:32:  <user v='Rarek'/>
15:56:32:
15:56:32:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
15:56:32:  <slot id='1' type='GPU'>
15:56:32:    <idle v='true'/>
15:56:32:  </slot>
15:56:32:  <slot id='0' type='CPU'/>
15:56:32:</config>
15:58:56:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 42500 out of 250000 steps  (17%)
16:02:06:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 45000 out of 250000 steps  (18%)
16:05:11:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 47500 out of 250000 steps  (19%)
16:08:17:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 50000 out of 250000 steps  (20%)
16:11:23:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 52500 out of 250000 steps  (21%)
16:14:04:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 55000 out of 250000 steps  (22%)
16:16:45:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 57500 out of 250000 steps  (23%)
16:19:26:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 60000 out of 250000 steps  (24%)
16:22:16:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 62500 out of 250000 steps  (25%)
16:25:29:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 65000 out of 250000 steps  (26%)
16:28:36:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 67500 out of 250000 steps  (27%)
16:31:41:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 70000 out of 250000 steps  (28%)
16:34:43:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 72500 out of 250000 steps  (29%)
16:37:59:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 75000 out of 250000 steps  (30%)
16:41:15:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 77500 out of 250000 steps  (31%)
16:44:31:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 80000 out of 250000 steps  (32%)
16:47:42:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 82500 out of 250000 steps  (33%)
16:49:14:FS00:Shutting core down
16:49:22:WU00:FS00:FahCore returned: INTERRUPTED (102 = 0x66)
16:49:22:WU00:FS00:Starting
16:49:22:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Changed SMP threads from 4 to 3 this can cause some work units to fail
16:49:22:WU00:FS00:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Rarek/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/Core_a4.fah/FahCore_a4.exe -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 3096 -checkpoint 3 -np 3
16:49:22:WU00:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 5952
16:49:22:WU00:FS00:Core PID:5244
16:49:22:WU00:FS00:FahCore 0xa4 started
16:49:22:WU00:FS00:0xa4:
16:49:22:WU00:FS00:0xa4:*------------------------------*
16:49:22:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Folding@Home Gromacs GB Core
16:49:22:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Version 2.27 (Dec. 15, 2010)
16:49:22:WU00:FS00:0xa4:
16:49:22:WU00:FS00:0xa4reparing to commence simulation
16:49:22:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Looking at optimizations...
16:49:22:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Files status OK
16:49:22:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Expanded 826515 -> 1397548 (decompressed 169.0 percent)
16:49:22:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=826515 data_size=1397548, decompressed_data_size=1397548 diff=0
16:49:22:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Digital signature verified
16:49:22:WU00:FS00:0xa4:
16:49:22:WU00:FS00:0xa4roject: 9016 (Run 679, Clone 5, Gen 5)
16:49:22:WU00:FS00:0xa4:
16:49:22:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Assembly optimizations on if available.
16:49:22:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Entering M.D.
16:49:24:Removing old file 'configs/config-20150108-205849.xml'
16:49:24:Saving configuration to config.xml
16:49:24:<config>
16:49:24:  <!-- Folding Core -->
16:49:24:  <checkpoint v='3'/>
16:49:24:  <core-priority v='low'/>
16:49:24:
16:49:24:  <!-- Folding Slot Configuration -->
16:49:24:  <client-type v='advanced'/>
16:49:24:
16:49:24:  <!-- Network -->
16:49:24:  <proxy v=':8080'/>
16:49:24:
16:49:24:  <!-- Slot Control -->
16:49:24:  <power v='light'/>
16:49:24:
16:49:24:  <!-- User Information -->
16:49:24:  <passkey v='********************************'/>
16:49:24:  <team v='70335'/>
16:49:24:  <user v='Rarek'/>
16:49:24:
16:49:24:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
16:49:24:  <slot id='1' type='GPU'>
16:49:24:    <idle v='true'/>
16:49:24:  </slot>
16:49:24:  <slot id='0' type='CPU'/>
16:49:24:</config>
16:49:28:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Using Gromacs checkpoints
16:49:28:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Mapping NT from 3 to 3 
16:49:29:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Resuming from checkpoint
16:49:29:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Verified 00/wudata_01.log
16:49:29:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Verified 00/wudata_01.trr
16:49:29:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Verified 00/wudata_01.xtc
16:49:29:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Verified 00/wudata_01.edr
16:49:29:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 81980 out of 250000 steps  (32%)
16:50:19:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 82500 out of 250000 steps  (33%)
16:54:31:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 85000 out of 250000 steps  (34%)
16:58:23:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 87500 out of 250000 steps  (35%)
17:02:02:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 90000 out of 250000 steps  (36%)
17:05:37:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 92500 out of 250000 steps  (37%)
17:09:10:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 95000 out of 250000 steps  (38%)
17:12:46:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 97500 out of 250000 steps  (39%)
17:16:21:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 100000 out of 250000 steps  (40%)
17:19:58:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 102500 out of 250000 steps  (41%)
17:23:36:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 105000 out of 250000 steps  (42%)
17:27:13:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 107500 out of 250000 steps  (43%)
17:30:50:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 110000 out of 250000 steps  (44%)
17:34:21:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 112500 out of 250000 steps  (45%)
17:37:54:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 115000 out of 250000 steps  (46%)
17:41:31:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 117500 out of 250000 steps  (47%)
17:45:08:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 120000 out of 250000 steps  (48%)
17:48:47:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 122500 out of 250000 steps  (49%)
17:52:25:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 125000 out of 250000 steps  (50%)
17:56:02:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 127500 out of 250000 steps  (51%)
18:00:03:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 130000 out of 250000 steps  (52%)
18:04:15:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 132500 out of 250000 steps  (53%)
18:08:23:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 135000 out of 250000 steps  (54%)
18:12:30:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 137500 out of 250000 steps  (55%)
18:16:32:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 140000 out of 250000 steps  (56%)
18:20:27:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 142500 out of 250000 steps  (57%)
18:24:22:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 145000 out of 250000 steps  (58%)
18:28:14:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 147500 out of 250000 steps  (59%)
18:32:12:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 150000 out of 250000 steps  (60%)
18:36:08:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 152500 out of 250000 steps  (61%)
18:40:05:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 155000 out of 250000 steps  (62%)
18:44:04:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 157500 out of 250000 steps  (63%)
18:48:12:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 160000 out of 250000 steps  (64%)
18:52:25:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 162500 out of 250000 steps  (65%)
18:56:13:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 165000 out of 250000 steps  (66%)
******************************* Date: 2015-01-13 *******************************
18:59:59:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 167500 out of 250000 steps  (67%)
19:03:40:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 170000 out of 250000 steps  (68%)
19:07:23:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 172500 out of 250000 steps  (69%)
19:11:06:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 175000 out of 250000 steps  (70%)
19:14:25:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 177500 out of 250000 steps  (71%)
19:17:43:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 180000 out of 250000 steps  (72%)
19:21:13:WARNING:WU00:FS00etected clock skew (1 mins 17 secs), adjusting time estimates
19:22:24:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 182500 out of 250000 steps  (73%)
19:26:19:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 185000 out of 250000 steps  (74%)
19:30:15:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 187500 out of 250000 steps  (75%)
19:31:13:Connecting to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80
19:31:14:Updated GPUs.txt
19:34:11:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 190000 out of 250000 steps  (76%)
19:38:34:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 192500 out of 250000 steps  (77%)
19:42:58:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 195000 out of 250000 steps  (78%)
19:47:13:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 197500 out of 250000 steps  (79%)
19:51:25:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 200000 out of 250000 steps  (80%)
19:55:40:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 202500 out of 250000 steps  (81%)
19:59:59:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 205000 out of 250000 steps  (82%)
20:04:17:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 207500 out of 250000 steps  (83%)
20:08:20:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 210000 out of 250000 steps  (84%)
20:12:07:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 212500 out of 250000 steps  (85%)
20:15:58:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 215000 out of 250000 steps  (86%)
20:19:33:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 217500 out of 250000 steps  (87%)
20:23:15:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 220000 out of 250000 steps  (88%)
20:26:57:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 222500 out of 250000 steps  (89%)
20:30:39:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 225000 out of 250000 steps  (90%)
20:34:15:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 227500 out of 250000 steps  (91%)
20:37:44:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 230000 out of 250000 steps  (92%)
20:41:19:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 232500 out of 250000 steps  (93%)
20:44:49:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 235000 out of 250000 steps  (94%)
20:48:21:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 237500 out of 250000 steps  (95%)
20:51:53:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 240000 out of 250000 steps  (96%)
20:55:21:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 242500 out of 250000 steps  (97%)
20:58:49:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 245000 out of 250000 steps  (98%)
21:02:15:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 247500 out of 250000 steps  (99%)
21:02:16:WU02:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.200:8080
21:02:17:WU02:FS00:Assigned to work server 155.247.166.220
21:02:17:WU02:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: RUNNING cpu:3 from 155.247.166.220
21:02:17:WU02:FS00:Connecting to 155.247.166.220:8080
21:02:18:WU02:FS00ownloading 1.12MiB
21:02:24:WU02:FS00ownload 39.05%
21:02:31:WU02:FS00ownload 55.79%
21:02:37:WU02:FS00ownload 78.10%
21:02:43:WU02:FS00ownload 100.00%
21:02:43:WU02:FS00ownload complete
21:02:43:WU02:FS00:Received Unit: id:02 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:6382 run:17 clone:46 gen:69 core:0xa4 unit:0x0000004c0002894c53d274cd8f1aa89e
21:05:40:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 250000 out of 250000 steps  (100%)
21:05:40:WU00:FS00:0xa4ynamicWrapper: Finished Work Unit: sleep=10000
21:05:50:WU00:FS00:0xa4:
21:05:50:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Finished Work Unit:
21:05:50:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Reading up to 811488 from "00/wudata_01.trr": Read 811488
21:05:50:WU00:FS00:0xa4:trr file hash check passed.
21:05:50:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Reading up to 746016 from "00/wudata_01.xtc": Read 746016
21:05:50:WU00:FS00:0xa4:xtc file hash check passed.
21:05:50:WU00:FS00:0xa4:edr file hash check passed.
21:05:50:WU00:FS00:0xa4:logfile size: 30603
21:05:50:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Leaving Run
21:05:51:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Writing 1590595 bytes of core data to disk...
21:05:51:WU00:FS00:0xa4one: 1590083 -> 1538983 (compressed to 96.7 percent)
21:05:51:WU00:FS00:0xa4:  ... Done.
21:05:54:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Shutting down core
21:05:54:WU00:FS00:0xa4:
21:05:54:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
21:05:54:WU00:FS00:FahCore returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
21:05:54:WU00:FS00:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:9016 run:679 clone:5 gen:5 core:0xa4 unit:0x0000000a664f2de45491dc34134f8af6
21:05:54:WU00:FS00:Uploading 1.47MiB to 171.64.65.124
21:05:54:WU02:FS00:Starting
21:05:54:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.124:8080
21:05:54:WU02:FS00:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Rarek/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/Core_a4.fah/FahCore_a4.exe -dir 02 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 3096 -checkpoint 3 -np 3
21:05:54:WU02:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 2952
21:05:54:WU02:FS00:Core PID:8596
21:05:54:WU02:FS00:FahCore 0xa4 started
21:05:55:WU02:FS00:0xa4:
21:05:55:WU02:FS00:0xa4:*------------------------------*
21:05:55:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Folding@Home Gromacs GB Core
21:05:55:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Version 2.27 (Dec. 15, 2010)
21:05:55:WU02:FS00:0xa4:
21:05:55:WU02:FS00:0xa4reparing to commence simulation
21:05:55:WU02:FS00:0xa4:- Looking at optimizations...
21:05:55:WU02:FS00:0xa4:- Created dyn
21:05:55:WU02:FS00:0xa4:- Files status OK
21:05:55:WU02:FS00:0xa4:- Expanded 1174260 -> 2641992 (decompressed 224.9 percent)
21:05:55:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=1174260 data_size=2641992, decompressed_data_size=2641992 diff=0
21:05:55:WU02:FS00:0xa4:- Digital signature verified
21:05:55:WU02:FS00:0xa4:
21:05:55:WU02:FS00:0xa4roject: 6382 (Run 17, Clone 46, Gen 69)
21:05:55:WU02:FS00:0xa4:
21:05:55:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Assembly optimizations on if available.
21:05:55:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Entering M.D.
21:06:00:WU00:FS00:Upload 51.08%
21:06:01:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Mapping NT from 3 to 3 
21:06:01:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 0 out of 1250000 steps  (0%)
21:06:05:WU00:FS00:Upload complete
21:06:05:WU00:FS00:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
21:06:05:WU00:FS00:Final credit estimate, 1028.00 points
21:06:06:WU00:FS00:Cleaning up
21:18:13:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 12500 out of 1250000 steps  (1%)
21:30:29:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 25000 out of 1250000 steps  (2%)
21:42:39:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 37500 out of 1250000 steps  (3%)
21:55:03:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 50000 out of 1250000 steps  (4%)
22:07:46:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 62500 out of 1250000 steps  (5%)
22:20:07:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 75000 out of 1250000 steps  (6%)
22:32:05:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 87500 out of 1250000 steps  (7%)
22:43:13:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 100000 out of 1250000 steps  (8%)
22:54:44:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 112500 out of 1250000 steps  (9%)
23:06:17:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 125000 out of 1250000 steps  (10%)


kann ich den Treiber einfach drüberbügeln oder muss ich da noch selbst Hand anlegen? (is ja en Downgrade)


----------



## mattinator (14. Januar 2015)

Das letzte GPU-Projekt hat sich mit BAD_WORK_UNIT verabschiedet:


> 14:20:40:WU00:FS01:0x17:ERROR:exception: clFlush
> 14:20:40:WU00:FS01:0x17:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
> 14:20:40:WU00:FS01:0x17:Saving result file log.txt
> 14:20:40:WU00:FS01:0x17:Folding@home Core Shutdown: BAD_WORK_UNIT
> ...


Und das danach gestartete hast Du lt. Protokoll unterbrochen und danach nicht wieder gestartet:


> 15:37:36:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 200000 out of 5000000 steps (4%)
> ...
> 15:56:03:FS01:Shutting core down
> 15:56:03:WU01:FS01:FahCore returned: INTERRUPTED (102 = 0x66)



Ich schaue mir die Protokolle immer im Notepad++ an, da hat man mit Syntax-Highlighting und komfortabler Suche gute Hilfsmittel zur Analyse.


----------



## Rarek (14. Januar 2015)

ich hatte danach die Power auf low gestellt (gpu idle only)
notepad hebt mir leider nichts hervor...


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (14. Januar 2015)

So bin auch wieder voll am falten 

Neuer Faltserver ist jetzt in Betrieb.
Ebenso ist die neue CPU beim großen PC voll am falten.

Mal sehen wieviel PPD da so geht ! 

200k wäre nice


----------



## brooker (14. Januar 2015)

... ganz dicker


----------



## mattinator (14. Januar 2015)

Rarek schrieb:


> ich hatte danach die Power auf low gestellt (gpu idle only)


Auf diesen Automatismus habe ich mich noch nie verlassen, starte und pausiere die Slots manuell.



Rarek schrieb:


> notepad hebt mir leider nichts hervor...


Unter Einstellungen, Optionen, Diverses, Mehrfache Markierung "Alle Wortvorkommnisse markieren" aktivieren. Dann kannst Du z.B. mit Doppelklick den Folding-Slot der GPU (bei Dir FS01) markieren und im ganzen Dokument wird FS01 farbig invers dargestellt. Dann erkennt man schnell, wo eine "Lücke" im Protokoll ist.


----------



## Rarek (14. Januar 2015)

ach das meinst du... ich dachte du meinst das Farbliche Hervorheben wie z.B. bei C oder C++


----------



## mattinator (14. Januar 2015)

Sorry, "Syntax-Highlighting" war dafür eigentlich der falsche Begriff.


----------



## Stefan84 (14. Januar 2015)

Alle Maschinen sind bei mir wieder am Start 
Und dreimal dürft ihr raten mit welcher Core gestartet wird: richtig - Core_15... Gestern hat es mir gerade mal mickrige 60k Punkte gebracht.


----------



## Bumblebee (14. Januar 2015)

Stefan84 schrieb:


> richtig - Core_15... Gestern hat es mir gerade mal mickrige 60k Punkte gebracht.



Es geht uns ja allen so... - da müssen wir durch; auch wenn's (mir) schwerfällt


----------



## Stefan84 (14. Januar 2015)

Das ist auch momentan mein einziger "Trost"


----------



## LikZ (14. Januar 2015)

letztens 2 Kommentare sind wieder gut 
https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=74&t=27208&start=15

hier auch nur Core 15 ... was solls der Gedanke zählt nicht die Punkte


----------



## Stefan84 (14. Januar 2015)

Etwas gutes hatte die eingelegte Pause auf jeden Fall: die festgefahrene WU wurde endlich abgeholt


----------



## Rarek (14. Januar 2015)

immerhin... ihr kriegt für ne 15'er 60k, ich kriege nur 30k für ne 17'er (bzw. 10k-15k bei ner 15'er)

ps. der Treiber streikt... er kriegt die "Hardwareidentifizierung" net hin


----------



## LikZ (14. Januar 2015)

ne wir kriegen für die 15er 14k ... die 17er bringen 34-38 k  im gegensatz zu dir aber alle 3 bzw 4 h


----------



## Rarek (14. Januar 2015)

nadenn

schenkt mir mal kurz wer ne nv 970'er?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Januar 2015)

Rarek schrieb:


> nadenn
> 
> schenkt mir mal kurz wer ne nv 970'er?


Ich bleib lieber bei meiner 780er wen die 970er momentan nur so "schlechte" WUs bekommen > Core 18 rockt besser!


----------



## Bumblebee (14. Januar 2015)

Ihr habt ja alle so recht - mit Allem - allezeit
All das erlebe ich ja selber auch

- 9201er bei AMD's // 9201er bei Non_Maxwell's
- nur Core_15er bei den Maxwells
- kaum Core_15er bei allen anderen Modellen

Und eben, bei den "Maxen" heisst das eben 60 - 65 kPPD anstelle von 200 - 250 kPPD


----------



## Stefan84 (14. Januar 2015)

Aber da ich nunmal so ein Gutmensch bin, falte ich auch die Core_15 zusammen


----------



## mattinator (14. Januar 2015)

Müsste aber wahrscheinlich nicht sein. Sieht so aus, als ob sie bei Stanford wieder was bei den AS "verbockt" haben: https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=27134&start=45#p273095. Übrigens nett von Stanford, dass sie das Problem bereits (!) intern diskutieren:


> We're currently discussing internally about it and we'll give you guys an update when this is resolved.


Btw.: Wenn ich endlich meine alte GTX 660 Ti aus der RMA zurück hätte, könnte ich die ja wieder einbauen.

EDIT: Wenn ich das https://folding.stanford.edu/home/11093/  und das hier https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=74&t=27208 bedenke, vermute ich mal, dass sie bei Stanford den "Bann" der aktuellen Maxwell GPU's bzgl. der Core_18 versehentlich auf die Core_17-Projekte ausgeweitet haben.


----------



## Rarek (14. Januar 2015)

.rma?


----------



## mattinator (14. Januar 2015)

Habe ich wieder die Begriffe vertauscht ? Meine alte GTX 660 Ti ist wegen reproduzierbaren Problemen an den Händler zurückgegangen und der hat sie an MSI gesendet (3 Jahre Hersteller-Garantie). Eigentlich wollte ich sie in der "Bucht" verkaufen, ging jedoch wegen genannter Probleme schief. Habe übrigens gerade vom Händler die Ankündigung für eine Gutschrift von MSI bekommen, da wird es wohl nichts mit dem "Rückbau" des Systems. Spart mir allerdings den Aufwand mit dem Verkauf. Mal sehen, wieviel ich von MSI noch für die Karte bekomme.


----------



## Rarek (14. Januar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich habe dann auch mal meine erste 18'er wu (nachdem mir ne weitere 17'er abgeschmiert ist...)


----------



## brooker (14. Januar 2015)

... guten Abend zusammen,

heute ist meine 970er GTX von Watercool zurückgekommen. Die haben mal wieder tolle Arbeit geleistet. Gleich eingebaut und was soll ich sagen: zur Begrüßung gabs gleich ne 15ner WU!! Hat aber glücklicher Weise 78K PPDs. 

Temps mit dem neuen Kühler nach über 2h Volllast folden 38°C . Und schickt siehst auch noch aus.


Grüße Brooker

PS: bin mal gespannt, was ich heute noch so erfolden kann


----------



## brooker (14. Januar 2015)

... bin gerade auf das hier gestoßen: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AmQ6YZGMTUpFdHhxNkptVncyR2k4dVV6WDBmQXRJYVE&gid=2

Wie bekommt man denn mit nde 970 gtx ne ZETA WU? Hab ich noch nie gehabt.

Danke.

Grüße Brooker


----------



## Rarek (14. Januar 2015)

hatte ich laut hfm auch scho en paar


----------



## brooker (14. Januar 2015)

ok ... hmmm.


----------



## mattinator (14. Januar 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> Wie bekommt man denn mit nde 970 gtx ne ZETA WU? Hab ich noch nie gehabt.


Ist doch FahCore_17: Cores - FaHWiki. Im Moment bekommt man die allerdings wirklich nicht.


----------



## brooker (14. Januar 2015)

... ok, stimmt. Hab ich übersehn.

In 3min ist die erste 15er fertig, Daumen drücken für ne 17ner


----------



## Stefan84 (14. Januar 2015)

Da kannst du aber lange drücken 
Bei mir gibts die letzten paar Tage schon nur noch Core_15. Schwere Kost...


----------



## LikZ (14. Januar 2015)

ist doch zu 100% aktuell Verteilungsproblem bzw AS.... ich lass den dicken mal 1-2 Tage ruhen

bin gespannt was die 960er am Ende bei Core17 bringt.... wenn sie 200k PPD macht setz ich die in den Cube...


----------



## LikZ (14. Januar 2015)

ich darf feierlich eine Core 17 auf der 970 verkündigen


----------



## TheSebi41 (15. Januar 2015)

Was ist denn los bei euch allen
Die Kurve vom Team geht ja steil bergab 

Obwohl ich wieder aus meinem Ferientief draußen bin  und MehlstaubtheCat auch wieder gut dabei ist.


----------



## ProfBoom (15. Januar 2015)

Es gibt/gab anscheinend Probleme bei der Zuweisung von Core17 WUs and die Maxwell GPUs.
Das hat dann halt einen Punkteverlust von ca. 300K/d auf 50K/d pro Grafikkarte geführt. Da schon viele eine GTX970 oder ähnlich haben, fehlt dann halt einiges...


----------



## Rarek (15. Januar 2015)

îch mag die 18'er, davon krieg ich 2 am tag mit 32k durch  (je 16k)


----------



## mattinator (15. Januar 2015)

LikZ schrieb:


> ist doch zu 100% aktuell Verteilungsproblem bzw AS....


Wie ich vermutet hatte (https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=27134&p=273115#p273115):


> Okay, so I have confirmed that the issue is that the AS constraints have  not been updated to accept 970/980 work requests so all these cards are  blocked from receiving work at the moment. This should be resolved shortly.


Ist schon erstaunlich, wie lange die bei Stanford brauchen. Dieser Post (https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=27134&start=45#p273095) bzgl. der "internen Diskussion" kam "Wed Jan 14, 2015 9:37 am" und der von mir oben zitierte zur Behebung des Problems "Wed Jan 14, 2015 11:35 pm". Aber sie haben außer dem Betrieb der Server sicher noch Lehrbetrieb. Vermutlich kam das o.g. "Blocken" nicht so ganz von allein. Na ja, Menschen machen halt Fehler. Manchmal wäre es jedoch schon hilfreich, wenn sie es dann auch zugeben würden.


----------



## Haxti (15. Januar 2015)

Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> Bei mir geht er
> 
> Hier noch der direkte Play Store Link zur App: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.sonymobile.androidapp.gridcomputing
> 
> Falls jemand Sony hat und die apk posten könnte wär das super!



Hast recht. Die bekloppte Tapatalk App leitet das anscheinend nochmal durch einen anderen Server, den es nicht mehr gibt. Daher funktioniert in der App einfach garkein Link. Ganz großes Kino.

Vielleicht kann ich demnächst die APK vom Handy meiner Mutter holen


----------



## Stefan84 (15. Januar 2015)

Also bei mir hagelt es immer noch eine Core_15 nach der anderen... Immerhin war gestern etwas ertragreicher als vorgestern (61.702 zu 102.138 Punkten). Und das wohlgemerkt mit 2x NaCl und 1x SMP mit GPU + CPU


----------



## Muschkote (15. Januar 2015)

Ich habe jetzt die 2. Core_17 in Folge. Es scheint wieder anzulaufen. 

@*picar81_4711*
Ich denke du kannst deine 970er Kiste wieder anwerfen.


----------



## Stefan84 (15. Januar 2015)

Hm mich würde mal interessieren was ihr anders macht als ich...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Januar 2015)

Hab auch wieder 17er bekommen; ich jubiliere aber noch nicht (zu früh)


----------



## brooker (15. Januar 2015)

... bin gespannt was jetzt bei mir los ist. Habe aber das Gefühl, dass mit den Stats was nicht stimmt. Ich habe gestern bis 24:00 Uhr 2x x0a4 und eine15er WU abgeliefert und nur 34K ppds. Und für heute steht noch gar nichts drin :o/


----------



## picar81_4711 (15. Januar 2015)

Muschkote schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt die 2. Core_17 in Folge. Es scheint wieder anzulaufen.
> 
> @*picar81_4711*
> Ich denke du kannst deine 970er Kiste wieder anwerfen.


Da schalte ich mal meinen 980X für 12h aus, dann wirds gleich bemerkt........


----------



## Stefan84 (15. Januar 2015)

In knapp einer Stunde ist die aktuelle Core_15 fertig gefaltet, wenn danach wieder eine 15er kommt fress ich nen Besen 
Ich stell also besser schonmal Ketchup und Senf bereit...


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (15. Januar 2015)

Hi Teamkollegen 

Ich habe mir mal die mühe gemacht einfach mit dem Handy die Laufzeiten des NacL Client zu testen.

Mir ist dabei aufgefallen das die Messwerte unerwartet erweiße stark streuen.

Wären der Messungen wurde keine Updates, nicht mal die Maus bewegt, um möglichst gleiche Ergebnisse zu erzielen.

Hier die Ergebnisse :

20:22:86 min
20:26:64 min
19:26:31 min
19:59:67 min
19:33:16 min

Sind die Datenpakete doch nicht alle gleich groß ?


----------



## Stefan84 (15. Januar 2015)

Schwein gehabt, ich muss doch keinen Besen essen, auch ich bekomm jetzt wieder eine Core_17 

@MehlstaubtheCat: ich lass gerade bei meinem NaCl-Laptop auch mal die Stoppuhr mitlaufen, ich schreib die Ergebnisse dann hier in den Beitrag mit rein 



WU 1:   11:56:14 Minuten
WU 2:   12:01:83 Minuten
WU 3:   12:06:48 Minuten
WU 4:   11:51:35 Minuten
WU 5:   12:04:82 Minuten

Bei mir sind die also ziemlich gleichmäßig von der Berechnungsdauer her, das einzige was etwas schwankt sind die Down- und Upload-Zeiten.


----------



## brooker (15. Januar 2015)

... lege mal die Prio des Prozesses auf "hoch", damit Du ausschließen kannst, dass da was rumgeharkt hat.


----------



## Stefan84 (15. Januar 2015)

Zeiten sind ergänzt 
Also bei meinem hab ich an der Prio rein gar nichts verändert, die Zeiten sind auch annähernd gleich.


----------



## mattinator (15. Januar 2015)

Nach drei Core_17-Projekten kam dann wieder das (erste) Core_15. Ich bin wieder im Linux mit Core_17.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. Januar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Den will ich euch nicht vorenthalten:
 Die Chinesen kopieren echt alles > Renault Twizy / Rayttle E28 EV: Dreiste China-Kopie - autobild.de 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abductee (15. Januar 2015)

Ein Crashtest wär interessant, da schneiden die normalgroßen Autos aus China ja schon super ab


----------



## Icebreaker87 (15. Januar 2015)

Ja ausser kopieren können sie ja nicht viel. Zumindest bei Autos. Wobei das orginal um welten besser Aussieht


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (15. Januar 2015)

Stefan84 schrieb:


> Schwein gehabt, ich muss doch keinen Besen essen, auch ich bekomm jetzt wieder eine Core_17
> 
> @MehlstaubtheCat: ich lass gerade bei meinem NaCl-Laptop auch mal die Stoppuhr mitlaufen, ich schreib die Ergebnisse dann hier in den Beitrag mit rein
> 
> ...



Danke Stefan !


----------



## mattinator (15. Januar 2015)

Seht's mal positiv. Für den chinesischen Markt ist das sicher ein sinnvolle Alternative zu den bisher in den chinesischen Großstädten herumkurvenden "Stinkern".


----------



## Stefan84 (15. Januar 2015)

Also ich als eingefleischter Renault-Fahrer kann dazu nur sagen: außen haben die Schlitzaugen das Design halbwegs gut hinbekommen, von den Rädern mal abgesehen.
Aber innen? 

@MehlstaubtheCat: keine Ursache


----------



## Muschkote (15. Januar 2015)

Nach der 3. core_17 nun bei mir auch wieder core_15, hoffentlich nur die eine.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. Januar 2015)

mattinator schrieb:


> Seht's mal positiv. Für den chinesischen Markt ist das sicher ein sinnvolle Alternative zu den bisher in den chinesischen Großstädten herumkurvenden "Stinkern".


Ich hab ja bekanntlich einen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und würde ihn jeder Zeit dem Klon vorziehen, denn das was der Klon an Komfort mehr bietet treibt das Leergewicht hoch und fehlt ihm gleichzeitig an Motorleistung > 650kg (176kg schwerer als der Twizy mit 474kg) und die Topmotorisierung (*!*) hat 10 Elektro-PS (Twizy 17PS). 

Heisst auf gut Deutsch das der Klon mit jedem PS 65kg bewegen muss > wohlgemerkt ohne Fahrer und eventuellen Beifahrer/Sozius!
Beim Twizy ist es mit 28kg/PS nicht mal die Hälfte. 

Hinzu kommt noch das der Klon mit 650kg nicht mehr als Kleinmotorfahrzeug gilt (maximales Lehrgewicht 550Kg) und somit als PKW versichert werden müsste.
Der Twizy kann ich als Kleinmotorfahrzeug mit meinem Motorrad auf Wechselkontrollschild nehmen (in der Schweiz braucht es vorne beim Twizy kein Kontrollschild) und zahle so 100Euro im Jahr für Vollkasko.


----------



## LikZ (15. Januar 2015)

100 €? ..... allein mein Krad frisst einen x fachen Betrag


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Januar 2015)

LikZ schrieb:


> 100 €? ..... allein mein Krad frisst einen x fachen Betrag


Man muss dazu aber noch zwei Dinge sagen:
1. Ich hab ein entsprechend teures Krad (


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 GT) und da macht der Twizy nicht mehr viel aus.
2. Hätte der Twizy ein eigenes Kontrollschild wären es im Jahr 400Euro für die Vollkasko.


----------



## brooker (16. Januar 2015)

Guten Morgen,

nach 2x 0x15er und 2x 0x17 nun wieder nur 0x15er - hmmm. Hoffentlich läuft es bei Euch mit 970er besser!?


----------



## LikZ (16. Januar 2015)

ja läuft bis auf eine 15er alles entspannt


----------



## Stefan84 (16. Januar 2015)

Ich hab schon wieder die 2. 15er in Folge...


----------



## brooker (16. Januar 2015)

... schaut mal hier, wir haben 4 neue Mitglieder 

PC Games Hardware Individual Users List - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

und morgen werden wir auf Platz 13 der Welt stehen  - das muss ne News geben!!


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Januar 2015)

Stefan84 schrieb:


> Ich hab schon wieder die 2. 15er in Folge...



Also die neue psummary-page Folding@home Projects Summary sagt, dass *KEINE ZETA*'s (aka. 9201) laufen


----------



## ProfBoom (16. Januar 2015)

Die Seite sagt auch nichts von den 13000/13001ern für AMD. Da scheint also noch was zu fehlen auf der Seite.


----------



## Muschkote (16. Januar 2015)

Etwas durchwachsen aber 9201 gibt es.


----------



## Stefan84 (16. Januar 2015)

Also bei mir gibts seit heute Nacht keine Core_17 mehr 
Hatte jetzt 2 15er hintereinander, und die nächste hat sich auch soeben angekündigt.


----------



## Special_Flo (16. Januar 2015)

Hmmm. mit meiner GTX780ti @1,2GHz bekomm ich nur 0x17 und 0x18 zum falten  dadurch macht die Karte ca. 250k ppd.

mfg Flo


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Januar 2015)

Special_Flo schrieb:


> Hmmm. mit meiner GTX780ti @1,2GHz bekomm ich nur 0x17 und 0x18 zum falten





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Januar 2015)

Bin nun wieder in "Castle Bumblestein" - die 970er *bekommen* 9201er


----------



## Stefan84 (16. Januar 2015)

Na da kann ich ja nur hoffen das meine 970 als nächstes auch wieder was vom offensichtlich knappen Kuchen abbekommt.


----------



## picar81_4711 (16. Januar 2015)

Alle bekommen etwas vom Kuchen! (wenn ich Kuchen höre, muss ich spontan an das Spiel Portal denken)


----------



## Stefan84 (16. Januar 2015)

Bei Portal muss ich immer automatisch an "_Aperture Science_" und die Stimme von *GLaDOS* denken  
Und weiter gehts bei mir auch mit Core_15-Kost. Schwere Kost...


----------



## LikZ (16. Januar 2015)

was ist denn als Work Server eingetragen bei dir?


----------



## Stefan84 (16. Januar 2015)

155.247.166.220 aktuell


----------



## mattinator (16. Januar 2015)

LikZ schrieb:


> was ist denn als Work Server eingetragen bei dir?


Der wird meines Wissens nicht eingetragen, sondern durch die AS zugeordnet und diese werden durch den Client je nach verbauter Hardware verwendet. Oder hast Du das in Deiner Folding-Konfiguration irgendwo fixiert ?
EDIT: Hatte die Frage wohl falsch verstanden. Du meintest sicher, welcher Work Server aktuell verwendet wird.


----------



## LikZ (16. Januar 2015)

genau das meinte ich  ich will mal nebenbei Infos sammeln auf welchen Servern welche WU's liegen


----------



## Stefan84 (16. Januar 2015)

In einer Stunde und 5 Minuten kann ich dir die nächste Info geben


----------



## LikZ (16. Januar 2015)

der wird sich so schnell nicht ändern


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Januar 2015)

LikZ schrieb:


> genau das meinte ich  ich will mal nebenbei Infos sammeln auf welchen Servern welche WU's liegen


Gibt es nicht schon ne Liste von Standfort selber wo man das sieht?


----------



## Gripschi (17. Januar 2015)

So nach 2 Tagen Kühlerumbau falte Ich wieder.

Die 970 hat bei 22% Lüfter Zahl 66 Grad als Max Wert. Sobald das Brumen gefunden ist bin Ich froh.

Aber bis Vormittag faltet Sie. Denke 3 WUs dürften es werden.


----------



## Stefan84 (17. Januar 2015)

Endlich mal wieder eine Core_17 
Und die liegt auf dem Server 171.67.108.52.


----------



## brooker (17. Januar 2015)

... hhmm, Du Glückspilz. Ich krepel hier schon wieder an 15ern rum


----------



## Muschkote (17. Januar 2015)

Hier die Liste, welche WUs von welchen Servern kommen. Das sollte einiges an Arbeit ersparen.


----------



## brooker (17. Januar 2015)

... kann ich mir denn die Server aussuchen, von denen ich die WUs haben möchte? Wenn ja, wie? Danke.


----------



## hbf878 (17. Januar 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> ... kann ich mir denn die Server aussuchen, von denen ich die WUs haben möchte? Wenn ja, wie? Danke.



Ich denke, das wäre wohl nicht im Sinne des Projekts, oder? Es gibt jedenfalls keine offizielle Möglichkeit.


----------



## brooker (17. Januar 2015)

@hbf878: ohne Frage, da hast Du absolut Recht. Und es ist auch nicht mein Ziel Cherry-Picking zu betreiben. Es ist die Frage, warum wir in den letzten Tagen fast nur 0x15 WUs mit unseren Nvidias bekommen. Denn wenn es Selektionsmöglichkeiten gäbe, wüssten wir woher es kommt.


----------



## LikZ (17. Januar 2015)

gibt es nicht ... ich häng aber seit 2 tagen am richtigen Server


----------



## Rarek (17. Januar 2015)

ich bin noch garnicht vom richtigen Server weggekomm  (naja... eine 18'er hatte ich zwischenzeitlich...)


----------



## Stefan84 (17. Januar 2015)

Heute bis auf eine Ausnahme nur 17er


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Januar 2015)

Alles beim alten > alles 18er und HFM kennt sie immer noch nicht


----------



## LikZ (17. Januar 2015)

hab den großen jetzt nach der Pause auch mal wieder angeschmissen.


----------



## Stefan84 (18. Januar 2015)

Mein nächstes Faltziel ist erreicht: in die Top 50 vom Team zu kommen


----------



## Keinem (18. Januar 2015)

Ich falte jetzt auch  .

Leider ist gerade jetzt unser Router inne Fritten  .

Naja, zu mindestens hatte ich so lange eine Verbindung, um das Ergebnis hochzuladen [emoji14] .


----------



## LikZ (18. Januar 2015)

ich hab erstmal 10 Mille aufm Schirm


----------



## Stefan84 (18. Januar 2015)

Wenn du viele 17er bekommst geht das schneller als man denkt


----------



## DOcean (18. Januar 2015)

Mal ne kurze Frage.... wollte zur Event Woche eine älteres Sys durchlaufen lassen...

Q6600 oder Pentium G620? beides in Kombi mit einer 9800GTX+


----------



## Haxti (18. Januar 2015)

Ohne jetzt gegoogelt zu haben wurde ich die kleine CPU nehmen und GPU only falten. Der Q gibt nicht soviel her. Zumindest mein alter Server hat nur ca 5k ppd gemacht mit dem xeon x3220, der quasi das gleiche ist


----------



## LikZ (18. Januar 2015)

ich glaube die GPU reißt da nichts mehr... lieber CPU NaCl rocken lassen... dann kommen wenigstens ein paar WUs zusammen wenns nur für die Aktion sein soll.... darum gehts ja im Endeffekt... Punkte sind nur Ansporn


----------



## brooker (18. Januar 2015)

@ DOcean: ... herzlich Willkommen und danke das Du mit dabei bist. Zu Deiner Frage: 

1. maximum was geht: Dann natürlich alles was DU hast.

aber ...

2. Einsatz/ Nutzen: würde den Q6600 aufn den NaCl-Client setzen, im Standardtakt sollte er in 24h bis - Schätzwert - 13.500 ppd bringen. Du kannst es auch einfach ausprobieren. Mach kurz den NaCl-Client klar - Anleitung ist hier, und probiere es aus. In 5 Minuten weißt Du Bescheid.

Nach dem Einrichten einfach die Zeit nehmen die der Client Dir anzeigt und hochrechnen.

Solltest Du Fragen haben, melde Dich einfach nochmal.

Bspw: Durchlaufzeit 10 Minuten + 1 Minute Download/Upload = 11 Minuten; 24h*60min/11min*(125ppds pro WU)=16.363ppds pro Tag. Das wäre ein schöner Beitrag von Dir!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Januar 2015)

@ DOcean: Die 9800GTX+ kann zwar theoretisch falten, aber für die gibt es leider keine WUs mehr. 
Für den Q6600 und den Pentium G620 ist wie bereits erwähnt der NaCl das Beste.


----------



## DOcean (18. Januar 2015)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @ DOcean: Die 9800GTX+ kann zwar theoretisch falten, aber für die gibt es leider keine WUs mehr.



Oh Mist.... ist die einfach zu alt?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Januar 2015)

DOcean schrieb:


> Oh Mist.... ist die einfach zu alt?


Genau 

Vor kurzem hatte einer mit einer GTX2** gefragt und der hatte das gleiche Problem.


----------



## brooker (18. Januar 2015)

@ DOcean: kein Problem, Deine CPUs schaffen auch was weg. Wenn Du ein wenig mehr möchtest, kannst Du ja ab und zu Dein Gaming-System an den NaCl-Client, oder wenn Du CPU und GPU performen lassen möchtest, an den FAH-Client setzen. Du lädst Dir eine WU runter und lässt die dann fertig rechnen. Das lässt sich individuell einstellen und pusht Dir die Punkte


----------



## Rarek (18. Januar 2015)

ich hatte auch mal etwas zu client start zusätzen gelesen gehabt, wodurch man mehr punkte unter amd kriegt (ausführungsort in der verknüpfung ändern bzw. die befehle hinten an hängen)
nur ist mir grad der Anleitungsort aus den augen gekomm

sich mit hand und fuß zu schreiben fällt schwer 

ahh grad gefunden http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...0335-/19648-howto-smp2-client-einrichten.html ist das noch aktuell?


----------



## Stefan84 (18. Januar 2015)

Aaaaargh, jetzt wieder knapp 4,75 Stunden eine Core_15...


----------



## brooker (18. Januar 2015)

... nicht ärgern, die geht auch vorbei


----------



## Stefan84 (18. Januar 2015)

Ich ärgere mich ja nicht, ich habe nur festgestellt


----------



## brooker (18. Januar 2015)

... dann ist ja gut.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Januar 2015)

Rarek schrieb:


> ich hatte auch mal etwas zu client start zusätzen gelesen gehabt, wodurch man mehr punkte unter amd kriegt (ausführungsort in der verknüpfung ändern bzw. die befehle hinten an hängen)
> nur ist mir grad der Anleitungsort aus den augen gekomm
> 
> sich mit hand und fuß zu schreiben fällt schwer
> ...


Ist nicht mehr aktuell.


----------



## LikZ (18. Januar 2015)

Stefan84 schrieb:


> Ich ärgere mich ja nicht, ich habe nur festgestellt



hast aber auch ein Glück


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Januar 2015)

DOcean schrieb:


> Mal ne kurze Frage.... wollte zur Event Woche eine älteres Sys durchlaufen lassen...
> 
> Q6600 oder Pentium G620? beides in Kombi mit einer 9800GTX+



Wie meine Vorschreiber schon angemerkt haben - Q6600 mit NaCl "befeuern"
Für mehr Punkte-Output den Zocker (CPU und GraKa) mit anwerfen


----------



## Keinem (18. Januar 2015)

Ich überlege, mir einen 24/7-PC zum Falten zu holen. 

Wisst ihr, was ein G3258 @ etwa 4,5GHz so abwirft?

Ein i3 wäre für mich nicht so interessant, da mir der freie Multi zu sehr fehlen würde  .

Was für eine Einstellung habt ihr zu APUs, wenn es um das Falten geht  ?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (18. Januar 2015)

Schau mal bei meinem Faltserver Projekt rein 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...750f-f-h-server-nas-system-mehlstaub-cat.html

Sehr Stromsparend, aber dennoch gut PPD


----------



## Keinem (18. Januar 2015)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Schau mal bei meinem Faltserver Projekt rein
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...750f-f-h-server-nas-system-mehlstaub-cat.html
> 
> Sehr Stromsparend, aber dennoch gut PPD



Wie viele PPD macht der Süße (in Bezug auf die Größe) denn  ?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (18. Januar 2015)

15000-18000  PPD aktuell, wird aber noch mehr denke ich, weil ich gerade am Timingstuning bin.

Alles unter 35 Watt Verbrauch


----------



## Keinem (18. Januar 2015)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> 15000-18000  PPD aktuell, wird aber noch mehr denke ich, weil ich gerade am Timingstuning bin.
> 
> Alles unter 35 Watt Verbrauch



Ich bin Schüler und mir würde es schwer fallen so viel Geld auszugeben  .

Ich glaube, dass da für mich eine günstige APU oder etwas in der Richtung besser für mich wäre.

Was gibt es denn in dem Bereich zu empfehlen?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (18. Januar 2015)

AMD APU auf Basis von FM1 ist auch ok.

Melde dich mal bei S754 der hat vor kurzem ein FM1 gebaut.

Kannst gern zu mir ins TS, da kannst mit ihm sprechen wenn du magst, einfach ihn anhauen und reinkommen


----------



## Keinem (18. Januar 2015)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> AMD APU auf Basis von FM1 ist auch ok.
> 
> Melde dich mal bei S754 der hat vor kurzem ein FM1 gebaut.
> 
> Kannst gern zu mir ins TS, da kannst mit ihm sprechen wenn du magst, einfach ihn anhauen und reinkommen



Könntest du mir die TS-Daten per PN zukommen lassen  ?


----------



## Stefan84 (18. Januar 2015)

Hm, schon wieder ne Core_15 bekommen...


----------



## LikZ (19. Januar 2015)

@8ios... ansonsten wenn später mal etwas mehr Geld da ist, kannst du dir ja sowas basteln wie ich gerade in der Mache habe.... als Grundlage ne Onboard CPU Lösung mit J1900 Celeron und drauf ne GTX 9xx ... macht am Ende im laufen ca 130--150 Watt Gesamtverbrauch bei 200-300k PPD.... effektiv also 1€ bis 1,50 € pro Tag


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Januar 2015)

Langsam glaub ich das es sie bei Standfort nicht so mit der Projektepflege der neuen Projekte haben > HFM kennt immer noch nicht die neuen 18er und dabei falte ich zu 95% nur diese


----------



## Rarek (19. Januar 2015)

@LikZ 
lässt du die cpu auch arbeiten oder läuft bei dir nur die GTX 9x0 ?

würde auch dieser 2 Kernige Celeron reichen? https://www.alternate.de/ASRock/D18...0-Mainboard/html/product/1137548?tk=7&lk=8501


----------



## Amigafan (19. Januar 2015)

Prinzipiell reicht jeder Prozessor, der einen PCIe-Slot "treiben" kann.

Dennoch macht sich - gerade bei Core17/Core18-GPU-WU´s - auch eine schnellere CPU bemerkbar.
Das liegt daran, dass die CPU:
 - das Initialisieren der WU - eine Art "Datenvorbereitung" zum Falten durch die GPU und
 - die Verifizierung der berechneten Daten 
übernimmt und währenddessen die GPU wartet. 
Je kürzer diese Pause bzw je schneller die CPU ist, desto höher sind die daraus resultierenden PPD.


----------



## DOcean (19. Januar 2015)

wenn man auf mehreren Rechner faltet brauch es da noch eine Einstellung im Client, ich mein da war früher mal was...

oder macht der v7 das alles alleine?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (19. Januar 2015)

Hi DOcean !

Wenn du möchtest, stelle ich dir den Falt Client auf deinen ganzen PC´s, auf den du faltest richtig ein 
Kannst dich gerne bei mir in meinem "Hilfetelefon via Teamspeak" (Sigantur Link) melden.

Gruß


----------



## DOcean (19. Januar 2015)

danke für das Angebot, aber ich hab damals(tm) die alten Clients ohne Probleme unter Linux eingerichtet bekommen und meine mich da an eine Maschinen ID erinnern zu können, aber ob die immer noch nötig ist...

und sonst gibts halt den NaCl und gut ist


----------



## sc59 (19. Januar 2015)

Die Maschinen ID wie beim SMP2 Client gibt es beim V7 nicht mehr

Ps.:

Denkt nicht immer so kompliziert.
F@h ist wirklich einfach .
geht auf die Stanford Pag und ladet euch für euer BS den Client V7 herunter der euch schon richtig angezeigt wird .
Installieren.
und gut.
alle anderen Option kann mann sich im nachhinein anlesen und ausprobieren.


----------



## brooker (19. Januar 2015)

... dafür haben wir ein schönes, übersichtliches HowTo -  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...lient-7-4-4-inkl-smp2-client.html#post7090599


----------



## Rarek (19. Januar 2015)

ich habe aber nicht herauslesen können wie ich meinen Server da anzeigen lassen kann...


----------



## LikZ (19. Januar 2015)

Rarek schrieb:


> @LikZ
> lässt du die cpu auch arbeiten oder läuft bei dir nur die GTX 9x0 ?
> 
> würde auch dieser 2 Kernige Celeron reichen? https://www.alternate.de/ASRock/D18...0-Mainboard/html/product/1137548?tk=7&lk=8501



es läuft nur die GTX  der Celeron würde auch reichen aber du bekommst für fast den gleichen Preis auch den hier:

https://www.alternate.de/ASRock/Q19...0-Mainboard/html/product/1137549?tk=7&lk=8501

die reichen alle locker um die Vorberechnungen für die Graka zu machen... da merkst du afaik keinen Unterschied in den PPD


----------



## KaterTom (19. Januar 2015)

Steht im Advanced Control Fenster des Clienten im Feld "Selected Work Unit" ganz unten.


----------



## Rarek (19. Januar 2015)

naja 12€ sind schon nen unterschied


----------



## LikZ (19. Januar 2015)

im Hardwarebereich ist das n Hasenfurz


----------



## Keinem (19. Januar 2015)

LikZ schrieb:


> im Hardwarebereich ist das n Hasenfurz



Wobei das nicht bei jedem Einzellteil der Fall sein sollte  . Dann wäre man nämlich ganz schnell im dreistelligen Bereich  .


----------



## brooker (19. Januar 2015)

@KaterTom: was meinst Du genau?

@LiKz und 8iosmod: naja, das Asrock + ne preiswerte 960GTX  und ein gut belüftetes Gehäuse mit kleinem Netzteil - ein kleiner Folding-Star is born :o))


----------



## hbf878 (19. Januar 2015)

LikZ schrieb:


> es läuft nur die GTX  der Celeron würde auch reichen aber du bekommst für fast den gleichen Preis auch den hier:
> 
> https://www.alternate.de/ASRock/Q19...0-Mainboard/html/product/1137549?tk=7&lk=8501
> 
> die reichen alle locker um die Vorberechnungen für die Graka zu machen... da merkst du afaik keinen Unterschied in den PPD





brooker schrieb:


> @KaterTom: was meinst Du genau?
> 
> @LiKz und 8iosmod: naja, das Asrock + ne preiswerte 960GTX  und ein gut belüftetes Gehäuse mit kleinem Netzteil - ein kleiner Folding-Star is born :o))



Der J1900 bietet aber nur PCIE 2.0@x1. Kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass das reicht für eine gute Mittelklassekarte. 
Für 75€ würde man ein AM1-Board und einen Athlon 5350 kriegen, der in Sachen Rechenleistung mit dem J1900 etwa gleichauf ist, dafür aber PCIE 1.0@x4 bereitstellen kann (ist zumindest doppelt so schnell wie 2.0@x1). 
Für etwas über 50€ bekommt man übrigens ein AM1-Board und einen Sempron 2650, der auch ausreichen sollte, wenn mit der CPU nicht auch gefaltet werden sollte. Ebenfalls mit 1.0@x4 (unglaublich, dass es solche Anbindungen heutzutage noch gibt...)


----------



## Icebreaker87 (19. Januar 2015)

Also mein j2900 kann 4 Lanes bereitstellen. Wobei auf meinen Asrock Q2900M die Karte nur mit x1 läuft und trotzdem gute PPD erzielt. Ist eine R270x verbaut


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (19. Januar 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> @KaterTom: was meinst Du genau?
> 
> @LiKz und 8iosmod: naja, das Asrock + ne preiswerte 960GTX  und ein gut belüftetes Gehäuse mit kleinem Netzteil - ein kleiner Folding-Star is born :o))



Die GTX 960 wird sicher nicht Preiswert ! 
Wenn sie die GTX 760 beerbt, die ein verdammt schlechtes P/L hat, würde ich niemals zu einer 960 raten.
Für einen hunni mehr bekommt man schon mit der 970 fast die doppelte Leistung.


----------



## TheSebi41 (19. Januar 2015)

Ah, da sind ja schon erste Besucher auf meiner Seite gelandet und haben die Kommentarfunktion entdeckt


----------



## hbf878 (19. Januar 2015)

Icebreaker87 schrieb:


> Also mein j2900 kann 4 Lanes bereitstellen. Wobei auf meinen Asrock Q2900M die Karte nur mit x1 läuft und trotzdem gute PPD erzielt. Ist eine R270x verbaut


Aber von den 4 Lanes kommt doch trotzdem nur eine am PCIE an? Naja egal, wenn die Transferrate offenbar trotzdem reicht... Hätte ich nicht gedacht


----------



## KaterTom (19. Januar 2015)

@brooker: Das war meine Antwort auf diese Frage:



Rarek schrieb:


> ich habe aber nicht herauslesen können wie ich meinen Server da anzeigen lassen kann...


----------



## LikZ (19. Januar 2015)

hbf878 schrieb:


> Der J1900 bietet aber nur PCIE 2.0@x1. Kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass das reicht für eine gute Mittelklassekarte.
> Für 75€ würde man ein AM1-Board und einen Athlon 5350 kriegen, der in Sachen Rechenleistung mit dem J1900 etwa gleichauf ist, dafür aber PCIE 1.0@x4 bereitstellen kann (ist zumindest doppelt so schnell wie 2.0@x1).
> Für etwas über 50€ bekommt man übrigens ein AM1-Board und einen Sempron 2650, der auch ausreichen sollte, wenn mit der CPU nicht auch gefaltet werden sollte. Ebenfalls mit 1.0@x4 (unglaublich, dass es solche Anbindungen heutzutage noch gibt...)



ist aber kein Flaschenhals für Falten... das soll ja kein Gaming Rechner sein.  Zumal du nur 10 Watt Verbrauch hast.

€ hast ja keine Texturen oder ähnliches.... solange alles im GPU Mem liegt während der Berechnung limitiert der Flaschenhals da nicht.



MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Die GTX 960 wird sicher nicht Preiswert !
> Wenn sie die GTX 760 beerbt, die ein verdammt schlechtes P/L hat, würde ich niemals zu einer 960 raten.
> Für einen hunni mehr bekommt man schon mit der 970 fast die doppelte Leistung.



steht aber wohl angeblich in der Precision der 970er gar nicht so weit nach. entscheidend wird nur der PPD Output sein. Verbrauchstechnisch ist das Ding ideal.


----------



## Icebreaker87 (19. Januar 2015)

Ja hatte mich auch erstaund das die Anbiendung wohl nicht so ein grosse Rolle spielt. Ich könnte sie mal testweise in einen anderen Rechner setzten mit "normalem" Board und schauen obs einen unterschied macht. Obwohl da die Cpuleistung umd ein vielfaches höher ist


----------



## LikZ (19. Januar 2015)

mach mal zum Spaß... CPU einfach pausieren.. die Zuarbeit für die Graka sollten beide gleich schnell packen.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (20. Januar 2015)

Fuuu ! Hatte noch eben eine 17er WU bei 99,99% dann ist sie auf 91,48% zurück gesprungen.
Jetzt werden mir 7h 24min abgezeigt ! WTF !   

Warum passiert das ? 
Wie kann ich das ändern verbessern ? 
Das genau sowas nicht nochmal passiert ?


----------



## DOcean (20. Januar 2015)

steht was in den Logs?


----------



## TheSebi41 (20. Januar 2015)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Fuuu ! Hatte noch eben eine 17er WU bei 99,99% dann ist sie auf 91,48% zurück gesprungen.
> Jetzt werden mir 7h 24min abgezeigt ! WTF !
> 
> Warum passiert das ?
> ...



Zu viel Takt oder zu wenig Spannung schätze ich  hatte ich gestern auch , deswegen erst jetz den neuen Milestone


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (20. Januar 2015)

DOcean schrieb:


> steht was in den Logs?



Es gab zumindest keine Warnings 

Werde es im Auge behalten !


----------



## DOcean (20. Januar 2015)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Es gab zumindest keine Warnings
> 
> Werde es im Auge behalten !



Der Sprung nach unten müßte ja irgendwie in den Logs auftauchen, vlt steht rund um den Eintrag irgendwas...


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (20. Januar 2015)

Ich habe die Logs auf Stufe 5  Das zu durchforsten ist heavy.


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Januar 2015)

Er hat sich "verfaltet" und ist auf den letzten "guten" Punkt zurückgesprungen


----------



## Stefan84 (20. Januar 2015)

Schlechte Nachrichten...
Aufgrund plötzlich eingetretener Veränderungen im privaten Bereich (Trennung) und den damit verbundenen Konsequenzen  (Auszug und kein richtiger Zugang zum Internet) muss ich das falten auf unbestimmte zeit einstellen  evtl kann ich maximal ein paar NaCl-WUs über den Laptop laufen lassen....


----------



## brooker (20. Januar 2015)

... das tut mir Leid. Alles Gute für Dich! Mach Dir um die WUs keine Sorgen, die machen wir für Dich mit, bis Du wieder einsteigen kannst.


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Januar 2015)

Alles klar, Stefan, kümmer dich erst einmal um die wichtigeren Dinge
Wir werden auch noch hier sein wenn du wiederkommst

Alles Gute auch von mir


----------



## Amigafan (20. Januar 2015)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Ich habe die Logs auf Stufe 5  Das zu durchforsten ist heavy.



Selbst Schuld  

Mal im Ernst - den Log auf Stufe 5 zu protokollieren macht wenig Sinn - stelle zurück auf Stufe 3 (default) und der Log wird schön übersichtlich - und "lesbar" 


*@Stefan84*

Ich drück Dir für die Zukunft die Daumen . . .


----------



## Abductee (20. Januar 2015)

Hat mal wer ausprobiert ob es zwischen dem Chrome und Chrome Portable einen Punkteunterschied beim NaCl gibt?


----------



## hbf878 (20. Januar 2015)

Außerdem gibt's auch noch die Möglichkeit, nur Fehler- und Warnmeldungen anzeigen zu lassen und den Rest auszublenden, indem man in der Logansicht das Häkchen vor "Warnings & Errors" setzt.


----------



## picar81_4711 (20. Januar 2015)

@*Amigafan*: Schön, dass ich Dich auch mal wieder lese.....wo warst Du so lange?


----------



## LikZ (20. Januar 2015)

hast mal umgesteckt icebreaker?


----------



## brooker (20. Januar 2015)

@ Abductee: ... nee, hab ich bisher nicht probiert. Warum denkst Du das es einen Unterschied gibt?


----------



## mattinator (20. Januar 2015)

Das ist ja mal ein schöner gleichmäßiger "Heartbeat":



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (20. Januar 2015)

Das mal echt wie ein Heartbeat


----------



## Rarek (21. Januar 2015)

was mir grad so durch den Kopf geht: Werden die Testsamples eig. wieder zurück an den absender verschickt oder werden sie eingelagert?
wenn letzteres, dann könnten sie ja auch gut bei der Faltwoche mit machen (soo viele gtx 7xx und gtx 9xx)


----------



## mattinator (21. Januar 2015)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Fuuu ! Hatte noch eben eine 17er WU bei 99,99% dann ist sie auf 91,48% zurück gesprungen.
> Jetzt werden mir 7h 24min abgezeigt ! WTF !
> 
> Warum passiert das ?


Ich hatte letzte Nacht unter Linux nach drei erfolglosen retries einen Abbruch als "BAD_WORK_UNIT". Da das System ohne Hard- und Software-Änderungen und bei relativ konstanten Temperaturen seit längerer Zeit so läuft und keine Fehler in den Linux-Sytem-Protokollen auftauchen, vermute ich mal, das es wirklich eine "BAD_WORK_UNIT" war. Die gibt es ab und zu auch mal ohne Fehler durch zu hohes OC.


----------



## Rarek (21. Januar 2015)

eine davon könnte meine gewesen sein... bei mir ging gestern auch ne Bad raus und ne 18'er kam rein 

edit:
kann man irgentwie einstellen, dass man bevorzugt 18'er und 15'er kriegt?


----------



## mattinator (21. Januar 2015)

Rarek schrieb:


> kann man irgentwie einstellen, dass man bevorzugt 18'er und 15'er kriegt?


Geht nicht. Die einzige Methode, welche die weniger beliebten GPU-Projekte ausschließt, ist Folding mit Nvidia unter Linux (nur Core_17). Dabei können jedoch ab und zu auch mal komplett die Projekte ausgehen.


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Januar 2015)

Rarek schrieb:


> was mir grad so durch den Kopf geht: Werden die Testsamples eig. wieder zurück an den Absender verschickt oder werden sie eingelagert?
> wenn letzteres, dann könnten sie ja auch gut bei der Faltwoche mit machen (soo viele gtx 7xx und gtx 9xx)



Üblicherweise gehen die zurück an den Hersteller / Absender

Ich denke aber, dass - mit genügend Vorlaufzeit - so etwas auch planbar wäre; mal eine Woche mit Test-Hardware falten


----------



## Rarek (21. Januar 2015)

die 17'er will ich ja grad net... die sind mir zulange in der "Faltung"


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Januar 2015)

Rarek schrieb:


> die 17'er will ich ja grad net... die sind mir zulange in der "Faltung"



So ist das Leben, die einen stöhnen unter der Last der 15er...
... die anderen "jammern" über die Laufzeit der 17er

Ich eröffne bald mal eine "Core-Börse" und werde stinkreich dabei


----------



## Amigafan (21. Januar 2015)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> @*Amigafan*: Schön, dass ich Dich auch mal wieder lese.....wo warst Du so lange?



Das wäre eine längere Geschichte - daher ganz kurz:

Viel Stress in der Arbeit, daher wenig Zeit und (noch weniger) Lust - so unterblieb auch das Beta-Testen (und manch anderes).
Dazu noch Änderungen im persönlichen Umfeld - daher erst jetzt wieder der "Einstieg" ins Forum . . .


----------



## LikZ (21. Januar 2015)

schade das man die Punkte nicht mitnehmen kann ... hindert mich bissl innerlich am wechseln :/


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Januar 2015)

LikZ schrieb:


> schade das man die Punkte nicht mitnehmen kann ... hindert mich bissl innerlich am wechseln :/



Verstehe ich - ganz klar

Aber erstens... spielt es keine Rolle ob du im besten Team bist (wir natürlich ) oder "bloss" in einem guten Team
==> Das Resultat zählt

Und zweitens .. bei deiner momentanen Average würde es "bloss" gut einen Monat dauern bis du wieder soweit wärst


----------



## LikZ (21. Januar 2015)

ja aber neu anfangen schlaucht immer so :/ ... geht mir mehr um Aktivität... die ist hier dazu einfach deutlich höher. Bzw es wir darüber kommuniziert.


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Januar 2015)

stimmt - deshalb auch "bestes Team"
Nicht weil wir viele Punkte erfalten sondern weil wir *zusammen*-arbeiten


----------



## LikZ (21. Januar 2015)

ich drück dir einfach mal meinen key Bumble und du lässt mal 2 Tage für mich laufen


----------



## Haxti (21. Januar 2015)

Der Bonus-Bumble Ich hätte auch gerne mal eine WU


----------



## Abductee (21. Januar 2015)

Jeder darf mal mit Bumble


----------



## Uwe64LE (21. Januar 2015)

LikZ schrieb:


> ja aber neu anfangen schlaucht immer so :/ ... geht mir mehr um Aktivität... die ist hier dazu einfach deutlich höher. Bzw es wir darüber kommuniziert.


Das musst du sportlich sehen. Ich hab 10 Mio Punkte und 1,4 Mio Punkte in zwei anderen teams "liegen lassen", bevor ich zu PCGH kam.

Ohne Kommunikation macht es einfach keinen Spaß


----------



## Muschkote (21. Januar 2015)

Ich muss grade feststellen, dass bei mir in den letzten 19 Stunden 3 Core_15 WUs nicht gutgeschrieben wurden. 
Da quält man seine Hardware mit diesen "Rotze-WUs" und wird auch noch gelinkt. 
Kann das noch jemand bestätigen?


----------



## Rarek (21. Januar 2015)

also ich habe auch "Löcher" in der Tabelle, allerdings stammen die von BAD 17'ern


----------



## Muschkote (21. Januar 2015)

Du WUs wurden ja definitiv abgeliefert, siehe den kleinen Ausschnitt aus meinem Log.
 Wurden aber nicht gutgeschrieben siehe Bild.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Spoiler



00:41:50:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  39200000 out of 40000000 steps (98%).
00:41:51:WU00:FS00:Connecting to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80
00:41:52:WU00:FS00:News: 
00:41:52:WU00:FS00:Assigned to work server 171.67.108.52
00:41:52:WU00:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: RUNNING gpu:0:GM204 [GeForce GTX 970] from 171.67.108.52
00:41:52:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.52:8080
00:41:53:WU00:FS00ownloading 1.53MiB
00:41:59:WU00:FS00ownload 89.93%
00:41:59:WU00:FS00ownload complete
00:41:59:WU00:FS00:Received Unit: id:00 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:9201 run:511 clone:3 gen:151 core:0x17 unit:0x000000d16652edc45399ea238a524344
00:44:27:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  39600000 out of 40000000 steps (99%).
00:47:04:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  40000000 out of 40000000 steps (100%).
00:47:04:WU01:FS00:0x15:Finished fah_main status=0
00:47:04:WU01:FS00:0x15:Successful run
00:47:04:WU01:FS00:0x15ynamicWrapper: Finished Work Unit: sleep=10000
00:47:14:WU01:FS00:0x15:Reserved 768568 bytes for xtc file; Cosm status=0
00:47:14:WU01:FS00:0x15:Allocated 768568 bytes for xtc file
00:47:14:WU01:FS00:0x15:- Reading up to 768568 from "01/wudata_01.xtc": Read 768568
00:47:14:WU01:FS00:0x15:Read 768568 bytes from xtc file; available packet space=785661896
00:47:14:WU01:FS00:0x15:xtc file hash check passed.
00:47:14:WU01:FS00:0x15:Reserved 48264 48264 785661896 bytes for arc file=<01/wudata_01.trr> Cosm status=0
00:47:14:WU01:FS00:0x15:Allocated 48264 bytes for arc file
00:47:14:WU01:FS00:0x15:- Reading up to 48264 from "01/wudata_01.trr": Read 48264
00:47:14:WU01:FS00:0x15:Read 48264 bytes from arc file; available packet space=785613632
00:47:14:WU01:FS00:0x15:trr file hash check passed.
00:47:14:WU01:FS00:0x15:Allocated 544 bytes for edr file
00:47:14:WU01:FS00:0x15:Read bedfile
00:47:14:WU01:FS00:0x15:edr file hash check passed.
00:47:14:WU01:FS00:0x15:Allocated 36749 bytes for logfile
00:47:14:WU01:FS00:0x15:Read logfile
00:47:14:WU01:FS00:0x15:GuardedRun: success in DynamicWrapper
00:47:14:WU01:FS00:0x15:GuardedRun: done
00:47:14:WU01:FS00:0x15:Run: GuardedRun completed.
00:47:14:WU01:FS00:0x15:+ Opened results file
00:47:14:WU01:FS00:0x15:- Writing 854637 bytes of core data to disk...
00:47:14:WU01:FS00:0x15one: 854125 -> 826073 (compressed to 96.7 percent)
00:47:14:WU01:FS00:0x15:  ... Done.
00:47:14:WU01:FS00:0x15eleteFrameFiles: successfully deleted file=01/wudata_01.ckp
00:47:15:WU01:FS00:FahCore returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
00:47:15:WU01:FS00:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:7626 run:36 clone:0 gen:357 core:0x15 unit:0x00000284664f2dd14fe619f32731160b
00:47:15:WU01:FS00:Uploading 807.21KiB to 171.64.65.105
00:47:15:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.105:8080
00:47:15:WU00:FS00:Starting
00:47:15:WU00:FS00:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Olli/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_17.fah/FahCore_17.exe -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 703 -lifeline 6428 -checkpoint 5 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia
00:47:15:WU00:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 1172
00:47:15:WU00:FS00:Core PID:5820
00:47:15:WU00:FS00:FahCore 0x17 started
00:47:16:WU00:FS00:0x17:*********************** Log Started 2015-01-21T00:47:15Z ***********************
00:47:16:WU00:FS00:0x17roject: 9201 (Run 511, Clone 3, Gen 151)
00:47:16:WU00:FS00:0x17:Unit: 0x000000d16652edc45399ea238a524344
00:47:16:WU00:FS00:0x17:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
00:47:16:WU00:FS00:0x17:Machine: 0
00:47:16:WU00:FS00:0x17:Reading tar file state.xml
00:47:16:WU00:FS00:0x17:Reading tar file system.xml
00:47:16:WU00:FS00:0x17:Reading tar file integrator.xml
00:47:16:WU00:FS00:0x17:Reading tar file core.xml
00:47:16:WU00:FS00:0x17igital signatures verified
00:47:16:WU00:FS00:0x17:Folding@home GPU core17
00:47:16:WU00:FS00:0x17:Version 0.0.52
00:47:18:WU01:FS00:Upload complete
00:47:19:WU01:FS00:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
00:47:19:WU01:FS00:*Final credit estimate, 14093.00 points*
00:47:19:WU01:FS00:Cleaning up
00:47:35:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 0 out of 5000000 steps (0%)
00:47:35:WU00:FS00:0x17:Temperature control disabled. Requirements: single Nvidia GPU, tmax must be < 110 and twait >= 900
00:49:23:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 50000 out of 5000000 steps (1%)
00:51:12:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 100000 out of 5000000 steps (2%)
03:42:49:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 4850000 out of 5000000 steps (97%)
03:44:38:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 4900000 out of 5000000 steps (98%)
03:44:39:WU01:FS00:Connecting to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80
03:44:43:WU01:FS00:News: 
03:44:43:WU01:FS00:Assigned to work server 171.64.65.105
03:44:43:WU01:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: RUNNING gpu:0:GM204 [GeForce GTX 970] from 171.64.65.105
03:44:43:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.105:8080
03:44:44:WU01:FS00ownloading 123.40KiB
03:44:45:WU01:FS00ownload complete
03:44:45:WU01:FS00:Received Unit: id:01 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:7624 run:251 clone:0 gen:353 core:0x15 unit:0x00000257664f2dd14fe611f8b4444cbb
03:46:26:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 4950000 out of 5000000 steps (99%)
03:48:15:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 5000000 out of 5000000 steps (100%)
03:48:17:WU00:FS00:0x17:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
03:48:17:WU00:FS00:0x17:Saving result file checkpointState.xml
03:48:18:WU00:FS00:0x17:Saving result file checkpt.crc
03:48:18:WU00:FS00:0x17:Saving result file log.txt
03:48:18:WU00:FS00:0x17:Saving result file positions.xtc
03:48:20:WU00:FS00:0x17:Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
03:48:20:WU00:FS00:FahCore returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
03:48:20:WU00:FS00:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:9201 run:511 clone:3 gen:151 core:0x17 unit:0x000000d16652edc45399ea238a524344
03:48:20:WU00:FS00:Uploading 8.43MiB to 171.67.108.52
03:48:20:WU01:FS00:Starting
03:48:20:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.52:8080
03:48:20:WU01:FS00:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Olli/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_15.fah/FahCore_15.exe -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 703 -lifeline 6428 -checkpoint 5 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia
03:48:20:WU01:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 4520
03:48:20:WU01:FS00:Core PID:7860
03:48:20:WU01:FS00:FahCore 0x15 started
03:48:21:WU01:FS00:0x15:
03:48:21:WU01:FS00:0x15:*------------------------------*
03:48:21:WU01:FS00:0x15:Folding@Home GPU Core
03:48:21:WU01:FS00:0x15:Version                2.25 (Wed May 9 17:03:01 EDT 2012)
03:48:21:WU01:FS00:0x15:Build host             AmoebaRemote
03:48:21:WU01:FS00:0x15:Board Type             NVIDIA/CUDA
03:48:21:WU01:FS00:0x15:Core                   15
03:48:21:WU01:FS00:0x15:
03:48:21:WU01:FS00:0x15:Window's signal control handler registered.
03:48:21:WU01:FS00:0x15reparing to commence simulation
03:48:21:WU01:FS00:0x15:- Looking at optimizations...
03:48:21:WU01:FS00:0x15eleteFrameFiles: successfully deleted file=01/wudata_01.ckp
03:48:21:WU01:FS00:0x15:- Created dyn
03:48:21:WU01:FS00:0x15:- Files status OK
03:48:21:WU01:FS00:0x15:sizeof(CORE_PACKET_HDR) = 512 file=<>
03:48:21:WU01:FS00:0x15:- Expanded 125847 -> 507182 (decompressed 403.0 percent)
03:48:21:WU01:FS00:0x15:Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=125847 data_size=507182, decompressed_data_size=507182 diff=0
03:48:21:WU01:FS00:0x15:- Digital signature verified
03:48:21:WU01:FS00:0x15:
03:48:21:WU01:FS00:0x15roject: 7624 (Run 251, Clone 0, Gen 353)
03:48:21:WU01:FS00:0x15:
03:48:21:WU01:FS00:0x15:Assembly optimizations on if available.
03:48:21:WU01:FS00:0x15:Entering M.D.
03:48:23:WU01:FS00:0x15:Tpr hash 01/wudata_01.tpr:  2834177423 2204448694 694597428 3770284372 3562954193
03:48:23:WU01:FS00:0x15:GPU device id=0
03:48:23:WU01:FS00:0x15:Working on Protein
03:48:23:WU01:FS00:0x15:Client config unavailable.
03:48:23:WU01:FS00:0x15:Starting GUI Server
03:48:26:WU00:FS00:Upload 17.05%
03:48:32:WU00:FS00:Upload 37.08%
03:48:38:WU00:FS00:Upload 60.06%
03:48:44:WU00:FS00:Upload 83.05%
03:48:53:WU00:FS00:Upload complete
03:48:53:WU00:FS00:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
03:48:53:WU00:FS00:Final credit estimate, 35450.00 points
03:48:53:WU00:FS00:Cleaning up
03:49:29:WU01:FS00:0x15:Setting checkpoint frequency: 400000
03:49:29:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed         3 out of 40000000 steps (0%).
03:52:06:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed    400000 out of 40000000 steps (1%).
03:54:42:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed    800000 out of 40000000 steps (2%).
07:59:59:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  38400000 out of 40000000 steps (96%).
08:02:36:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  38800000 out of 40000000 steps (97%).
08:05:14:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  39200000 out of 40000000 steps (98%).
08:05:14:WU00:FS00:Connecting to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80
08:05:21:WU00:FS00:News: 
08:05:21:WU00:FS00:Assigned to work server 171.67.108.52
08:05:21:WU00:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: RUNNING gpu:0:GM204 [GeForce GTX 970] from 171.67.108.52
08:05:21:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.52:8080
08:05:21:WU00:FS00ownloading 1.52MiB
08:05:27:WU00:FS00ownload 78.09%
08:05:28:WU00:FS00ownload complete
08:05:28:WU00:FS00:Received Unit: id:00 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:9201 run:659 clone:2 gen:147 core:0x17 unit:0x000000db6652edc45399eff7f583eb3b
08:07:52:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  39600000 out of 40000000 steps (99%).
08:10:30:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  40000000 out of 40000000 steps (100%).
08:10:30:WU01:FS00:0x15:Finished fah_main status=0
08:10:30:WU01:FS00:0x15:Successful run
08:10:30:WU01:FS00:0x15ynamicWrapper: Finished Work Unit: sleep=10000
08:10:40:WU01:FS00:0x15:Reserved 767900 bytes for xtc file; Cosm status=0
08:10:40:WU01:FS00:0x15:Allocated 767900 bytes for xtc file
08:10:40:WU01:FS00:0x15:- Reading up to 767900 from "01/wudata_01.xtc": Read 767900
08:10:40:WU01:FS00:0x15:Read 767900 bytes from xtc file; available packet space=785662564
08:10:40:WU01:FS00:0x15:xtc file hash check passed.
08:10:40:WU01:FS00:0x15:Reserved 48264 48264 785662564 bytes for arc file=<01/wudata_01.trr> Cosm status=0
08:10:40:WU01:FS00:0x15:Allocated 48264 bytes for arc file
08:10:40:WU01:FS00:0x15:- Reading up to 48264 from "01/wudata_01.trr": Read 48264
08:10:40:WU01:FS00:0x15:Read 48264 bytes from arc file; available packet space=785614300
08:10:40:WU01:FS00:0x15:trr file hash check passed.
08:10:40:WU01:FS00:0x15:Allocated 544 bytes for edr file
08:10:40:WU01:FS00:0x15:Read bedfile
08:10:40:WU01:FS00:0x15:edr file hash check passed.
08:10:40:WU01:FS00:0x15:Allocated 36749 bytes for logfile
08:10:40:WU01:FS00:0x15:Read logfile
08:10:40:WU01:FS00:0x15:GuardedRun: success in DynamicWrapper
08:10:40:WU01:FS00:0x15:GuardedRun: done
08:10:40:WU01:FS00:0x15:Run: GuardedRun completed.
08:10:42:WU01:FS00:0x15:+ Opened results file
08:10:42:WU01:FS00:0x15:- Writing 853969 bytes of core data to disk...
08:10:42:WU01:FS00:0x15one: 853457 -> 825099 (compressed to 96.6 percent)
08:10:42:WU01:FS00:0x15:  ... Done.
08:10:42:WU01:FS00:0x15eleteFrameFiles: successfully deleted file=01/wudata_01.ckp
08:10:42:WU01:FS00:0x15:Shutting down core 
08:10:42:WU01:FS00:0x15:
08:10:42:WU01:FS00:0x15:Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
08:10:42:WU01:FS00:FahCore returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
08:10:42:WU01:FS00:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:7624 run:251 clone:0 gen:353 core:0x15 unit:0x00000257664f2dd14fe611f8b4444cbb
08:10:42:WU01:FS00:Uploading 806.26KiB to 171.64.65.105
08:10:42:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.105:8080
08:10:42:WU00:FS00:Starting
08:10:42:WU00:FS00:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Olli/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_17.fah/FahCore_17.exe -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 703 -lifeline 6428 -checkpoint 5 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia
08:10:42:WU00:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 2184
08:10:42:WU00:FS00:Core PID:2480
08:10:42:WU00:FS00:FahCore 0x17 started
08:10:43:WU00:FS00:0x17:*********************** Log Started 2015-01-21T08:10:43Z ***********************
08:10:43:WU00:FS00:0x17roject: 9201 (Run 659, Clone 2, Gen 147)
08:10:43:WU00:FS00:0x17:Unit: 0x000000db6652edc45399eff7f583eb3b
08:10:43:WU00:FS00:0x17:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
08:10:43:WU00:FS00:0x17:Machine: 0
08:10:43:WU00:FS00:0x17:Reading tar file state.xml
08:10:43:WU00:FS00:0x17:Reading tar file system.xml
08:10:44:WU00:FS00:0x17:Reading tar file integrator.xml
08:10:44:WU00:FS00:0x17:Reading tar file core.xml
08:10:44:WU00:FS00:0x17igital signatures verified
08:10:44:WU00:FS00:0x17:Folding@home GPU core17
08:10:44:WU00:FS00:0x17:Version 0.0.52
08:10:47:WU01:FS00:Upload complete
08:10:48:WU01:FS00:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
08:10:48:WU01:FS00:*Final credit estimate, 14093.00 points*
08:10:48:WU01:FS00:Cleaning up
08:11:01:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 0 out of 5000000 steps (0%)
08:11:01:WU00:FS00:0x17:Temperature control disabled. Requirements: single Nvidia GPU, tmax must be < 110 and twait >= 900
08:12:49:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 50000 out of 5000000 steps (1%)
08:14:38:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 100000 out of 5000000 steps (2%)
12:28:35:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 4850000 out of 5000000 steps (97%)
12:30:23:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 4900000 out of 5000000 steps (98%)
12:30:24:WU01:FS00:Connecting to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80
12:30:27:WU01:FS00:News: 
12:30:27:WU01:FS00:Assigned to work server 171.64.65.105
12:30:27:WU01:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: RUNNING gpu:0:GM204 [GeForce GTX 970] from 171.64.65.105
12:30:27:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.105:8080
12:30:28:WU01:FS00ownloading 122.09KiB
12:30:29:WU01:FS00ownload complete
12:30:29:WU01:FS00:Received Unit: id:01 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:7622 run:203 clone:0 gen:258 core:0x15 unit:0x0000013b664f2dd14edd57ce3bbfbfe8
12:32:12:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 4950000 out of 5000000 steps (99%)
12:34:00:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 5000000 out of 5000000 steps (100%)
12:34:03:WU00:FS00:0x17:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
12:34:03:WU00:FS00:0x17:Saving result file checkpointState.xml
12:34:03:WU00:FS00:0x17:Saving result file checkpt.crc
12:34:03:WU00:FS00:0x17:Saving result file log.txt
12:34:03:WU00:FS00:0x17:Saving result file positions.xtc
12:34:05:WU00:FS00:0x17:Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
12:34:06:WU00:FS00:FahCore returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
12:34:06:WU00:FS00:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:9201 run:659 clone:2 gen:147 core:0x17 unit:0x000000db6652edc45399eff7f583eb3b
12:34:06:WU00:FS00:Uploading 8.41MiB to 171.67.108.52
12:34:06:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.52:8080
12:34:06:WU01:FS00:Starting
12:34:06:WU01:FS00:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Olli/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_15.fah/FahCore_15.exe -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 703 -lifeline 6428 -checkpoint 5 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia
12:34:06:WU01:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 8180
12:34:06:WU01:FS00:Core PID:876
12:34:06:WU01:FS00:FahCore 0x15 started
12:34:06:WU01:FS00:0x15:
12:34:06:WU01:FS00:0x15:*------------------------------*
12:34:06:WU01:FS00:0x15:Folding@Home GPU Core
12:34:06:WU01:FS00:0x15:Version                2.25 (Wed May 9 17:03:01 EDT 2012)
12:34:06:WU01:FS00:0x15:Build host             AmoebaRemote
12:34:06:WU01:FS00:0x15:Board Type             NVIDIA/CUDA
12:34:06:WU01:FS00:0x15:Core                   15
12:34:06:WU01:FS00:0x15:
12:34:06:WU01:FS00:0x15:Window's signal control handler registered.
12:34:06:WU01:FS00:0x15reparing to commence simulation
12:34:06:WU01:FS00:0x15:- Looking at optimizations...
12:34:06:WU01:FS00:0x15eleteFrameFiles: successfully deleted file=01/wudata_01.ckp
12:34:06:WU01:FS00:0x15:- Created dyn
12:34:06:WU01:FS00:0x15:- Files status OK
12:34:06:WU01:FS00:0x15:sizeof(CORE_PACKET_HDR) = 512 file=<>
12:34:06:WU01:FS00:0x15:- Expanded 124510 -> 501826 (decompressed 403.0 percent)
12:34:06:WU01:FS00:0x15:Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=124510 data_size=501826, decompressed_data_size=501826 diff=0
12:34:06:WU01:FS00:0x15:- Digital signature verified
12:34:06:WU01:FS00:0x15:
12:34:06:WU01:FS00:0x15roject: 7622 (Run 203, Clone 0, Gen 258)
12:34:06:WU01:FS00:0x15:
12:34:06:WU01:FS00:0x15:Assembly optimizations on if available.
12:34:06:WU01:FS00:0x15:Entering M.D.
12:34:08:WU01:FS00:0x15:Tpr hash 01/wudata_01.tpr:  1289143884 193480980 3248448399 1889488772 2162670039
12:34:08:WU01:FS00:0x15:GPU device id=0
12:34:08:WU01:FS00:0x15:Working on Protein
12:34:08:WU01:FS00:0x15:Client config unavailable.
12:34:09:WU01:FS00:0x15:Starting GUI Server
12:34:12:WU00:FS00:Upload 14.86%
12:34:18:WU00:FS00:Upload 28.97%
12:34:24:WU00:FS00:Upload 43.09%
12:34:30:WU00:FS00:Upload 57.20%
12:34:36:WU00:FS00:Upload 71.32%
12:34:42:WU00:FS00:Upload 83.94%
12:34:48:WU00:FS00:Upload 98.06%
12:34:53:WU00:FS00:Upload complete
12:34:53:WU00:FS00:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
12:34:53:WU00:FS00:Final credit estimate, 29528.00 points
12:34:53:WU00:FS00:Cleaning up
12:35:11:WU01:FS00:0x15:Setting checkpoint frequency: 400000
12:35:11:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed         3 out of 40000000 steps (0%).
12:37:49:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed    400000 out of 40000000 steps (1%).
12:40:27:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed    800000 out of 40000000 steps (2%).
16:50:02:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  38800000 out of 40000000 steps (97%).
16:52:39:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  39200000 out of 40000000 steps (98%).
16:52:40:WU00:FS00:Connecting to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80
16:52:44:WU00:FS00:News: 
16:52:44:WU00:FS00:Assigned to work server 171.67.108.52
16:52:44:WU00:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: RUNNING gpu:0:GM204 [GeForce GTX 970] from 171.67.108.52
16:52:44:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.52:8080
16:52:44:WU00:FS00ownloading 1.52MiB
16:52:50:WU00:FS00ownload 98.40%
16:52:50:WU00:FS00ownload complete
16:52:50:WU00:FS00:Received Unit: id:00 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:9201 run:258 clone:4 gen:158 core:0x17 unit:0x000000e46652edc45399e02db26e6e29
16:55:17:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  39600000 out of 40000000 steps (99%).
16:57:54:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed  40000000 out of 40000000 steps (100%).
16:57:54:WU01:FS00:0x15:Finished fah_main status=0
16:57:54:WU01:FS00:0x15:Successful run
16:57:54:WU01:FS00:0x15ynamicWrapper: Finished Work Unit: sleep=10000
16:58:04:WU01:FS00:0x15:Reserved 759876 bytes for xtc file; Cosm status=0
16:58:04:WU01:FS00:0x15:Allocated 759876 bytes for xtc file
16:58:04:WU01:FS00:0x15:- Reading up to 759876 from "01/wudata_01.xtc": Read 759876
16:58:04:WU01:FS00:0x15:Read 759876 bytes from xtc file; available packet space=785670588
16:58:04:WU01:FS00:0x15:xtc file hash check passed.
16:58:04:WU01:FS00:0x15:Reserved 47688 47688 785670588 bytes for arc file=<01/wudata_01.trr> Cosm status=0
16:58:04:WU01:FS00:0x15:Allocated 47688 bytes for arc file
16:58:04:WU01:FS00:0x15:- Reading up to 47688 from "01/wudata_01.trr": Read 47688
16:58:04:WU01:FS00:0x15:Read 47688 bytes from arc file; available packet space=785622900
16:58:04:WU01:FS00:0x15:trr file hash check passed.
16:58:04:WU01:FS00:0x15:Allocated 544 bytes for edr file
16:58:04:WU01:FS00:0x15:Read bedfile
16:58:04:WU01:FS00:0x15:edr file hash check passed.
16:58:04:WU01:FS00:0x15:Allocated 36745 bytes for logfile
16:58:04:WU01:FS00:0x15:Read logfile
16:58:04:WU01:FS00:0x15:GuardedRun: success in DynamicWrapper
16:58:04:WU01:FS00:0x15:GuardedRun: done
16:58:04:WU01:FS00:0x15:Run: GuardedRun completed.
16:58:07:WU01:FS00:0x15:+ Opened results file
16:58:07:WU01:FS00:0x15:- Writing 845365 bytes of core data to disk...
16:58:07:WU01:FS00:0x15one: 844853 -> 816652 (compressed to 96.6 percent)
16:58:07:WU01:FS00:0x15:  ... Done.
16:58:07:WU01:FS00:0x15eleteFrameFiles: successfully deleted file=01/wudata_01.ckp
16:58:08:WU01:FS00:0x15:Shutting down core 
16:58:08:WU01:FS00:0x15:
16:58:08:WU01:FS00:0x15:Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
16:58:08:WU01:FS00:FahCore returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
16:58:08:WU01:FS00:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:7622 run:203 clone:0 gen:258 core:0x15 unit:0x0000013b664f2dd14edd57ce3bbfbfe8
16:58:08:WU01:FS00:Uploading 798.01KiB to 171.64.65.105
16:58:08:WU00:FS00:Starting
16:58:08:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.105:8080
16:58:08:WU00:FS00:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Olli/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_17.fah/FahCore_17.exe -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 703 -lifeline 6428 -checkpoint 5 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia
16:58:08:WU00:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 7428
16:58:08:WU00:FS00:Core PID:6344
16:58:08:WU00:FS00:FahCore 0x17 started
16:58:09:WU00:FS00:0x17:*********************** Log Started 2015-01-21T16:58:08Z ***********************
16:58:09:WU00:FS00:0x17roject: 9201 (Run 258, Clone 4, Gen 158)
16:58:09:WU00:FS00:0x17:Unit: 0x000000e46652edc45399e02db26e6e29
16:58:09:WU00:FS00:0x17:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
16:58:09:WU00:FS00:0x17:Machine: 0
16:58:09:WU00:FS00:0x17:Reading tar file state.xml
16:58:09:WU00:FS00:0x17:Reading tar file system.xml
16:58:09:WU00:FS00:0x17:Reading tar file integrator.xml
16:58:09:WU00:FS00:0x17:Reading tar file core.xml
16:58:09:WU00:FS00:0x17igital signatures verified
16:58:09:WU00:FS00:0x17:Folding@home GPU core17
16:58:09:WU00:FS00:0x17:Version 0.0.52
16:58:12:WU01:FS00:Upload complete
16:58:12:WU01:FS00:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
16:58:12:WU01:FS00:*Final credit estimate, 14093.00 points*
16:58:12:WU01:FS00:Cleaning up
16:58:26:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 0 out of 5000000 steps (0%)
16:58:26:WU00:FS00:0x17:Temperature control disabled. Requirements: single Nvidia GPU, tmax must be < 110 and twait >= 900
17:00:14:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 50000 out of 5000000 steps (1%)
17:02:03:WU00:FS00:0x17:Completed 100000 out of 5000000 steps (2%)


----------



## Rarek (21. Januar 2015)

reicht hier das günstigste Board für Gpu only, oder sollte es dann doch lieber ein größeres sein?
Partner wäre dann eine 900'er Karte


----------



## Keinem (21. Januar 2015)

Rarek schrieb:


> reicht hier das günstigste Board für Gpu only, oder sollte es dann doch lieber ein größeres sein?
> Partner wäre dann eine 900'er Karte



Wie wäre es mit einem J1900 oder ähnlichem?


----------



## hbf878 (21. Januar 2015)

Rarek schrieb:


> reicht hier das günstigste Board für Gpu only, oder sollte es dann doch lieber ein größeres sein?
> Partner wäre dann eine 900'er Karte


Ich denke, die 4 Threads und 1.5 GHz pro Thread würde ich für 15€ Aufpreis mitnehmen. Welches der beiden Boards mit A4-5000 besser ist? Keine Ahnung. Tendenziell würde ich aber Asrock bevorzugen (aufgrund persönlicher Erfahrungen und weil es keinen P4-Stromanschluss braucht --> weniger Kabelgewirr). Auch wenn du offenbar  Wert darauf gelegt hast, Boards mit passiver CPU-Kühlung auszuwählen, wäre im Dauerbetrieb sicher eine Belüftung des Boards sinnvoll. Schon wenige Grad Temperaturunterschied können große Auswirkungen auf die Lebensdauer haben - ein 92- oder 120mm-Lüfter, mit einigen hundert u/min geräuschlos auf das Board herunterblasend, sollte ausreichen. Dann sollte auch NaCl-Faltbetrieb auf 3 der  4 Kerne möglich sein . Falls mit dem Falten irgendwann mal Schluss sein sollte, könnte das Board mit 4x SATA auch als Fileserver o.ä. eingesetzt werden.


----------



## Rarek (21. Januar 2015)

die cpu soll net Falten (oder doch? hmm...) deswegen dachte ich auch an single bzw. dual core


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Januar 2015)

Ich würde wohl das ASRock QC5000 nehmen


----------



## mattinator (21. Januar 2015)

Muschkote schrieb:


> Du WUs wurden ja definitiv abgeliefert, siehe den kleinen Ausschnitt aus meinem Log.
> Wurden aber nicht gutgeschrieben siehe Bild.


Wenn die Projekte hochgeladen wurden, sind die Punkte eigentlich immer angekommen. Manchmal z.T. stark verzögert, auch wenn kein offensichtlicher Grund vorlag.
Scheinbar sind aktuell einige Projekte noch nicht in der Datenbank eingetragen: https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=27276&p=273250&hilit=171.64.65.105#p273250.


----------



## Rarek (21. Januar 2015)

das Prob bei den Intel celeron ist dass sie keinen pcie x16 slot haben (bei amd ist zwar nur x4 angebunden, aber es ist nen x16 slot)


----------



## brooker (21. Januar 2015)

... aktuell festgestellt. Meine 970er erreicht nur mit zuweisung von 2 Kernen der 3570k @ 4.5GHz die bestmögliche TPF. Wenn ich weniger geben, steigt die TPF deutlich an. Zumindestens bei 0x17er. Bei 15er ist es mit einem Kern genug.


----------



## mattinator (21. Januar 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> ... aktuell festgestellt. Meine 970er erreicht nur mit zuweisung von 2 Kernen der 3570k @ 4.5GHz die bestmögliche TPF.


Auf welche Werte kommst Du ? Untern Windows, oder schon im Linux (wie läuft Dein Projekt) ?


----------



## LikZ (21. Januar 2015)

kann ich nicht bestätigen ... bei gleicher Kombi. Ein Kern reicht bei mir.


----------



## picar81_4711 (21. Januar 2015)

Muschkote schrieb:


> Ich muss grade feststellen, dass bei mir in den letzten 19 Stunden 3 Core_15 WUs nicht gutgeschrieben wurden.
> Da quält man seine Hardware mit diesen "Rotze-WUs" und wird auch noch gelinkt.
> Kann das noch jemand bestätigen?


Dank Ubuntu bekomme ich nur noch 17er und die wurden alle angerechnet.....

Mein 980X hat ja 12 Threads(6Kerne), aber am besten fahre ich, wenn nur die zwei GTX 970 falten, denn sobald die anderen Kerne auch mitarbeiten, z.B. NACL, dann drückt es die TPF der GPUs in die Höhe. Das zeigt, dass die 17er WUs die CPU sehr beanspruchen und teils mehr als nur einen Kern verwenden....


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (22. Januar 2015)

Habe ich genau so auch bemerkt, kann dem zustimmen


----------



## Amigafan (22. Januar 2015)

Mag sein, dass es für Maxwell-GPU´s zutrifft - nicht aber für die Vorgänger.
Bei meiner GTX670 ändert sich in den PPD nichts, auch wenn der Prozessor mit mehreren Kernen selber faltet (3930K, 10 Kerne CPU-Falten, 2 Kerne für die GTX670 und den "Rest")

Trotzdem schafft die GTX670 zwischen 86- und knapp 100K PPD (Ubuntu 14.04 LTS, NVDriver 304.125, MSI N670 PE 2GD5/OC)


----------



## Muschkote (22. Januar 2015)

Kann das für die 970 auch bestätigen. 
Es reicht schon aus den NACL auf Medium zu betreiben, sodass keine 100% CPU-Auslastung entstehen, trotzdem knickt die TPF für die GPU massiv ein.

Meine *4* verloren gegangenen Core_15 WUs wurden nachgeliefert.


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Januar 2015)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Mag sein, dass es für Maxwell-GPU´s zutrifft - nicht aber für die Vorgänger..



Alles absolut richtig - einfach nur um es nochmals zusammenzufassen

(Auch) was den "Verbrauch" von CPU-Power anbelangt darf man die Max-en nicht mit den Vorgängern vergleichen

- die Core17 sind *fordernd* was die Rechenpower der *CPU* anbelangt; *stressen* die *GPU* nur *mässig*
- die Core15 sind *nicht* *fordernd* was die Rechenpower der* CPU *anbelangt; *stressen* die *GPU* aber *heftig

*Genau(ere) Daten entnehmt bitte (unter anderem) hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...e-neuen-n_vidias-post6827159.html#post6827159


----------



## DOcean (22. Januar 2015)

Irgendwie kommt meine GT640 hier auf keinen grünen Zweig...

Also vorher hatte ich den "Advan..." Client-Mode an, da hatte ich eine TPF von 4 Stunden ! Jetzt ohne "Adv..." immer noch 2 Stunden! Da schaff ich doch nie vor der Deadline... 

Gefaltet mit GPU wird nur über Nacht.... Treiber 331.65


----------



## sc59 (22. Januar 2015)

die gt640 ist eine Kepler !?
Kepler GPUs werden ab dem 327.xx Treiber durch einen Bug ausgebremst.
wenn du also die feature des 331.65 Treiber nicht brauchst kannst du das als erstes Probieren .
zurück auf 327.xx


----------



## DOcean (22. Januar 2015)

der FAH Cl sagt is ne Fermi....  (laut Ordner Namen)

ich la mal den 320.49 und probier es damit

EDIT:
320 ist drauf, aber keine Änderung TPF 2,5 Stunden.... hat die Graka vlt einfach nicht genug Power zu falten?


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Januar 2015)

Ich entwirre mal kurz:

Die 640 ist eine *KEPLER*
Während der übliche Speicher mit 1024 bzw. 2048 MB GDDR5 für das Falten absolut ausreichen...
... bremsen die wenigen (384) Recheneinheiten (Cores) die Faltleistung natürlich enorm aus

Daher "macht" die GPU nicht gar so viele Punkte

Absolut unabhängig davon sollten *alle VOR-Maxwell-Karten *mit dem *Treiber 327.23 *betrieben werden
Nur so holt man ein Maximum heraus; sollte es zukünftig einen "modernen" Treiber geben der "falt-funktioniert" werde ich euch informieren

@DOcean - installier den Treiber, bleib ohne "Advanced" und dann könnte eine Nacht reichen
Allerdings - aber das weisst du selber - würde eine "Verfaltung" mit adv. wesentlich mehr bringen - allerdings reicht dann eben eine Nacht nicht mehr


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (22. Januar 2015)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Absolut unabhängig davon sollten *alle VOR-Maxwell-Karten *mit dem *Treiber 327.23 *betrieben werden
> Nur so holt man ein Maximum heraus; sollte es zukünftig einen "modernen" Treiber geben der "falt-funktioniert" werde ich euch informieren


Wie groß ist denn der Unterschied zu aktuellen Treibern ?


----------



## mattinator (22. Januar 2015)

Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> Wie groß ist denn der Unterschied zu aktuellen Treibern ?


Je nach Projekt und Grafikkarte ist der *327.23 *bis knapp doppelt so schnell beim Folding !


----------



## DOcean (22. Januar 2015)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ich entwirre mal kurz:
> 
> Die 640 ist eine *KEPLER*
> Während der übliche Speicher mit 1024 bzw. 2048 MB GDDR5 für das Falten absolut ausreichen...
> ...



Danke für die Infos, hab jetzt den 320 drauf.

Wenn die TPF (zur Zeit 2,5*h*) nicht noch deutlich sinkt brauch ich aber eine Nacht für paar %, das passt doch auch nicht...

Ich werd das bis morgen mal beobachten...


----------



## Rarek (22. Januar 2015)

und ich dacht ich wäre mit biszu 30 min. tpf schon langsam...


----------



## KaterTom (22. Januar 2015)

Was genau bedeutet TPF? Bei mir sind es gerade 4:58 min. Treiber 347.09


----------



## Psycho1996 (22. Januar 2015)

Hi, 

fange gerade wieder mit Falten an und frage mich (dank der vielen Neuerungen) ob es immernoch besser ist mit einer Linux VM zu falten? Gibts da noch eine aktuelle VM dafür? (So wie vor ein par Jahren)

Experimentiere gerade auch noch mit einem Asus Transformer Book (Atom Z3740 @ constant 1,86 GHz Boost) rum, liefert laut Client bisher rund 1800 PPD


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (22. Januar 2015)

mattinator schrieb:


> Je nach Projekt und Grafikkarte ist der *327.23 *bis knapp doppelt so schnell beim Folding !


Das ist viel ! Ich hab ihn mal installiert, momentan ist noch kein Unterschied (core 18) aber mal schaun wies bei der nächsten aussieht


----------



## DOcean (22. Januar 2015)

KaterTom schrieb:


> Was genau bedeutet TPF? Bei mir sind es gerade 4:58 min. Treiber 347.09



Das ist die Zeit die man für 1% braucht -> also das *100 und du weißt wie lange die WU dauert


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Januar 2015)

DOcean schrieb:


> Danke für die Infos, hab jetzt den 320 drauf.



 Meinst du den 320.18??
Falls ja, auch der ist "schlechter" als der *327.23 
*Aber natürlich wird auch der (leider) auf einer 640er keine Wunder bewirken



KaterTom schrieb:


> Was genau bedeutet TPF? Bei mir sind es gerade 4:58 min. Treiber 347.09



TPF = Time per Frame; so viel Zeit vergeht von einem % zum nächsten
-- übrigens könnte auch deine Karte mit dem *327.23 *wohl mehr



Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> Das ist viel ! Ich hab ihn mal installiert, momentan ist noch kein Unterschied (core 18) aber mal schaun wies bei der nächsten aussieht



Das ist neben dem Core natürlich auch abhängig von der GraKa (wie mattinator schon richtig angemerkt hatte)

Ganz grundsätzlich ist natürlich auch noch eine wichtige Tatsache zu betonen

Wir sprechen hier von dem Treiber* !! der optimal für das Falten mit VOR-MAXWELL-Karten geeignet ist !!*
Das heisst *NICHT*, dass modernere Treiber keine Verbesserungen enthalten wenn es ums *GAMING* geht


----------



## KaterTom (22. Januar 2015)

Naja, da der 327er völlig veraltet ist und ich mir die GTX 780 hauptsächlich zum spielen geholt habe kommt der für mich nicht in frage. Ich habe vorige Woche erst angefangen mit falten und kann mit den Ergebnissen ganz zufrieden sein.


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Januar 2015)

KaterTom schrieb:


> Naja, da der 327er völlig veraltet ist und ich mir die GTX 780 hauptsächlich zum spielen geholt habe kommt der für mich nicht in frage. Ich habe vorige Woche erst angefangen mit falten und kann mit den Ergebnissen ganz zufrieden sein.



Absolut richtig - und deine Zotac GTX 780 AMP! ist auch so ein nettes Geschütz (auch) beim falten


----------



## brooker (22. Januar 2015)

... hab heute bisher nur 15er gehabt


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Januar 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> ... hab heute bisher nur 15er gehabt



Das ist gemein 

Als ich heute morgen die Wohnung verlassen habe war es ruhig - ich hoffe, dass ich beim nach-hause-kommen nicht ausgepfiffen werde


----------



## brooker (22. Januar 2015)

... ich wünsche es Dir nicht, aber es ist leider möglich ...


----------



## Rarek (22. Januar 2015)

hmm... 20:24 min tpf bei ner 17'er was habt ihr eig so für tpf werte bei ner 17'er? 2min? oder doch 5?


----------



## brooker (22. Januar 2015)

... 1:42 min, mit 970er GTX @ 1560MHz mit 2x CPU-Threads a 4,5GHz als Datenaufbereiter - die 2 Threads sind zu 90% durch die GPU ausgelastet


----------



## Rarek (22. Januar 2015)

bei mir ist es nur ein Tread und dieser zu 40%...


----------



## brooker (22. Januar 2015)

... das könnte eigentlich schneller bei Dir gehen. Komm mal in den TS von mehlstaubthecat, wir probieren mal was aus.


----------



## brooker (22. Januar 2015)

@Psycho1996: den Atom würde ich auf den NaCl-Client setzen. Anleitung. Probiere mal aus, was er damit schafft. Ich denke mehr.


----------



## Psycho1996 (22. Januar 2015)

Danke brooker  Werde ich ausprobieren.

Wegen meinem Hauptrechner noch eine Frage: Ich habe seit ein par Jahren ja nichtmehr gefaltet, hatte aber schon den QRB. Jetzt falte ich wieder unter dem neuen Client (FAH 7.4.4) und bekomme für meine CPU WUs (noch) keinen QRB. Muss ich die 10 WUs erst wieder erfalten oder habe ich was in den Einstellungen vergessen (Nur Passkey, Username und Team gesetzt und GPU deaktiviert)?


----------



## Amigafan (22. Januar 2015)

Du solltest unbedingt den Passkey überprüfen - er besteht exakt aus 32 Zeichen.
Achte vor allem im Eingabefeld auf Leerzeichen *vor* dem Passkey (es sollte derselbe Passkey von früher sein!).
Außerdem - überprüfe mal, ob die Punkte immer noch auf Deinem "Konto" gutgeschrieben werden.


Allgemein:

Aussagen wie: "Meine GPU braucht 3:58 min pro Frame für eine Core17-Wu" haben keine Aussagekraft - es fehlt der entscheidende Hinweis auf die "Projekt-Familie".
Als Beispiel:
Meine HD7870 braucht 3:58 für eine Core17-WU - dass kann normal oder unmöglich sein:
- für eine 9201 bedeutet das etwa 88300 Punkte - normal.
- für eine 10468 wären es ~303500 und für eine 13000 ~372700 Punkte - unmöglich für diese GPU . . .


----------



## Rarek (22. Januar 2015)

achso achso


----------



## Psycho1996 (22. Januar 2015)

Passkey ist überprüft, Name passt auch; es werden die Basispunkte gutgeschrieben. (Habe Name und Passkey nochmal überprüft, der Client akzeptiert den Passkey auch wenn ich ihn nochmal aus der Mail herauskopiere und nur an einer Stelle wieder einfüge). Der Passkey ist auch der selbe wie "früher" (habe gerade die Mail nochmal rausgegraben). Ich denke ich warte die 10 WUs mal ab und schaue dann was passiert.


----------



## hbf878 (22. Januar 2015)

Hi zusammen, 
bin gerade am überlegen, ob ich für die letzten paar kalten Wochen in diesem Jahr eine zweite Grafikkarte zu meiner HD 7870 stecke, um damit zu falten. Dazu hätte ich zwei Fragen an euch: 
1. Faltet hier jemand mit nem PCIE-Riser (z.B. Apollo23-PCI-E PCI-Express 1X Slot Riser Flexible: Amazon.de: Elektronik)? Kann jemand einen Riser (x1 reicht) mit mindestens 15 cm Länge empfehlen?
2. Muss ich etwas besonderes beachten / einstellen, wenn ich einfach eine zweite AMD-Karte zur ersten dazustecke? Kommen der AMD-Treiber und FAH damit klar?


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Januar 2015)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Als ich heute morgen die Wohnung verlassen habe war es ruhig - ich hoffe, dass ich beim nach-hause-kommen nicht ausgepfiffen werde



*KEIN *Pfeifkonzert - und gemäss log hat die GraKa sich den ganzen Tag nie in die Tiefen von Core15 verirrt


----------



## brooker (22. Januar 2015)

... Glückspilz!


----------



## Amigafan (22. Januar 2015)

*@hbf878*


1.Ich habe zwar selber keine Erfahrung mit PCIe-Riser, habe aber gelesen, dass der Einsatz problematisch sein kann - nicht jeder PCIe-Riser funktioniert zuverlässig in jeder Konfiguration.
2. Sollte kein Problem darstellen - selbst ein Treiber-Update hat bei mir fehlerlos funktioniert (hatte HD7870 (Slot2 - reine Faltkarte) neben einer HD5870 (Slot1 - Spiel- und Faltkarte)).


----------



## LikZ (22. Januar 2015)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> *KEIN *Pfeifkonzert - und gemäss log hat die GraKa sich den ganzen Tag nie in die Tiefen von Core15 verirrt



bin seit 4 Tagen nur bei der schönen 17 trotz Windoof


----------



## Rarek (22. Januar 2015)

ich hatte noch kein "Tief"


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Januar 2015)

Psycho1996 schrieb:


> Passkey ist überprüft, Name passt auch; es werden die Basispunkte gutgeschrieben. (Habe Name und Passkey nochmal überprüft, der Client akzeptiert den Passkey auch wenn ich ihn nochmal aus der Mail herauskopiere und nur an einer Stelle wieder einfüge). Der Passkey ist auch der selbe wie "früher" (habe gerade die Mail nochmal rausgegraben). Ich denke ich warte die 10 WUs mal ab und schaue dann was passiert.


Kleine Info: Falls du den NaCl testest, da gibt es keinen Bonus > jede WU gibt 125Punkte egal wie schnell sie gefaltet wurde.


----------



## Psycho1996 (23. Januar 2015)

Sooo jetzt bekomme ich den QRB auf einmal Oo Keine Ahnung woran es lag, aber jetzt funktionierts auf jeden Fall. 

@A.Meier-PS3  Falte ab jetzt NaCl auf dem Intel Atom, danke für die Vorwarnung, hätte mich sonst sicher nochmal deswegen gemeldet


----------



## TheSebi41 (23. Januar 2015)

bin gerade darauf aufmerksam gemacht worden das ich einen falschen Namen beim FAHclient eingetragen hab 
Natürlich fürs richtige Team, aber ich hab mich schon gewundert wiso heute nichts weitergeht


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (23. Januar 2015)

Dass hat dir ein Katar geflüstert  Miau !


----------



## Rarek (23. Januar 2015)

das ist ja auch so en schöner Fehler den man überliest
*hust* Mehlstauthecat *hust*


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Januar 2015)

Braaav, Katar.. und nun *SITZ *


----------



## DOcean (23. Januar 2015)

so nun bin ich bei einer TPF von 17min 

D.h. 2-3 Nächte und die WU ist fertig...


----------



## Stefan84 (23. Januar 2015)

Bei mir ist falttechnisch leider immer noch Pause angesagt, und vor Anfang/Mitte Februar werde ich wohl leider auch nicht dazu kommen...

Am Dienstag habe ich einen Termin wegen einer Wohnung, drückt mir die Daumen dass das klappt 
Und falls das klappen sollte wird es wohl noch gut 2 Wochen dauern bis ich wieder vernünftiges Internet zur Verfügung habe... Für die Wissenschaft ist so eine Trennung doch eher kontraproduktiv.


----------



## brooker (23. Januar 2015)

@Docean: 

@Stefan: mach Dir keinen Stress und nimm Dir die Zeit die Du brauchst. Such Dir ein schönes neues Nest, weil Du es im Frühling für die Weibchen brauchst


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Januar 2015)

DOcean schrieb:


> so nun bin ich bei einer TPF von 17min
> 
> D.h. 2-3 Nächte und die WU ist fertig...



Hey - das ist doch mal was "*FETTES*"


----------



## TheSebi41 (23. Januar 2015)

Etwas mehr Beiträge hätte ich hier noch gern 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/folding-home-pcgh-team-70335-/373006-gamer-folden-gegen-krebs-webseite-wuensche-anregungen.html

Sonst fällt die Entscheidung so schwer


----------



## Psycho1996 (23. Januar 2015)

Habe jetzt bei mir auf dem Hauptrechner auch mal den NaCl ausprobiert (Phenom II X6 @3,8 GHz & 2,8 GHz NB) und haue eine WU im Schnitt in 8 Minuten raus => Genau so viele PPD/ein bisschen mehr wie beim V7 Falten, mein Phenom ist wohl zu schwach um vernünftig "große" zu falten  (~14k PPD im V7 laut FAHControl und Bonusrechner im Netz vs ~18-20k PPD im NaCl)


----------



## brooker (23. Januar 2015)

@Psycho1996: dann ran an den NaCL und hol Dir die ppds


----------



## Keinem (23. Januar 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> @Psycho1996: dann ran an den NaCL und hol Dir die ppds


Danke noch mal für die kleine Beratung .

Nach einer gefühlten Ewigkeit, in der der Router etliche Male von mir resettet wurde, geht jetzt komischerweise wieder alles. Wieso ein Reset nicht gereicht hat, kann ich mir nicht erklären. Mal schauen wie lange die Verbindung jetzt noch anhält  .


----------



## LikZ (24. Januar 2015)

früh in die Stats gucken und sehen das sich über Nacht ne 15er einschleicht ... :/ die versuchen das doch mit allen Mitteln!


----------



## ProfBoom (24. Januar 2015)

Dagegen kenne ich ein todsicheres Mittel: Nachts nicht falten.


----------



## LikZ (24. Januar 2015)

der läuft 24/7


----------



## picar81_4711 (24. Januar 2015)

LikZ schrieb:


> der läuft 24/7


Wäre schön, wenn es für unser Team wäre....


----------



## LikZ (24. Januar 2015)

ja ma schauen erstmal 10 Mio voll machen ..


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (24. Januar 2015)

LikZ schrieb:


> ja ma schauen erstmal 10 Mio voll machen ..


----------



## picar81_4711 (24. Januar 2015)

LikZ schrieb:


> ja ma schauen erstmal 10 Mio voll machen ..


----------



## hbf878 (24. Januar 2015)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


>



Ist das ernst gemeint? Hauptsache ist doch, dass überhaupt gefaltet wird...


Hab mir jetzt übrigens einen günstigen PCIE-x1-Riser bestellt - hoffentlich funktioniert er so, wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (24. Januar 2015)

Wenn er bei uns im Thread ist und uns fragen stellt, 
sollte er dann auch bei uns Falten, das meine Meinung !

Denke nicht das ich mit dieser Meinung allein da stehe, 
nur bin ich der, wo das Maul aufmacht und die anderen dass nur Still denken.


----------



## Rarek (24. Januar 2015)

ich habe mal meinen kleinen 24/7 Falter zusammengestellt (würde auch nebenbei als Webserver dienen)
wobei ich mir beim Gehäuse noch nicht ganz sicher bin, da es heißt dass es nicht sonderlich gut auf den Beinen stehen soll (frisches Deutsches Plastik)



Spoiler



1 x Seagate Pipeline HD 5900.2   1TB, 64MB Cache, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000VM002)
1 x G.Skill Sniper DIMM Kit   8GB, DDR3-1866, CL9-10-9-28 (F3-14900CL9D-8GBSR)
1 x GALAX GeForce GTX 970 EXOC Black Edition, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (97NQH6DNB4TX)
1 x ASRock QC5000-ITX/PH (90-MXGXB0-A0UAYZ)
1 x BitFenix Prodigy schwarz, Mini-ITX (BFC-PRO-300-KKXSK-RP)
1 x be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 530W ATX 2.31 (L8-CM-530W/BN181)


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (24. Januar 2015)

Muss gerade lachen 

Das Prodigy ist ein Top Gehäuse !


----------



## Rarek (24. Januar 2015)

dann bleibt es in der Liste

ps. wegen dem Plastik?


----------



## hbf878 (24. Januar 2015)

Das Straight Power E10 400W ist billiger, leiser, effizienter, spannungsstabiler und hat 2 Jahre länger (insgesamt also 5 Jahre) Garantie als das L8 mit CM.  Im Vergleich zum Netzteil mit CM hättest du beim E10 nur ein einziges Kabel mehr, das du zusätzlich verstauen müsstest (Das E10 hat 1x24pin, 1x8pin CPU, 2x6/8pin GPU, 2xSATA/Molex-Kombi).


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (24. Januar 2015)

Würde das 400 Watt  E10 auch eher nehmen als das alte L8.



Rarek schrieb:


> dann bleibt es in der Liste
> 
> ps. wegen dem Plastik?



Nur weil es aus Plastik ist heißt es nicht immer das es nicht gut ist


----------



## Rarek (24. Januar 2015)

mit Plastik meinte ich meinte ich das mit dem frischen Deutschem Plastik 
oder wes wegen musstest lachen?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (24. Januar 2015)

Genau deswegen  (Deutschem Plastik)


----------



## Stefan84 (24. Januar 2015)

So, ein paar WU's kann ich jetzt doch über den Laptop jagen, hoffe nur der Empfang vom Handy bleibt stabil


----------



## LikZ (24. Januar 2015)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Wenn er bei uns im Thread ist und uns fragen stellt,
> sollte er dann auch bei uns Falten, das meine Meinung !
> 
> Denke nicht das ich mit dieser Meinung allein da stehe,
> nur bin ich der, wo das Maul aufmacht und die anderen dass nur Still denken.



was hab ich ich dich denn gefragt? bzw jemand anderen.. bzw was wurde beantwortet?

Scheinbar falten wir aus unterschiedlichen Gründen. Für manche gehts eben nur um Punktegeilheit.

aber hey Glückwunsch so bekommt man neue Leute fürs Team. Große Leistung....

@hb: die riser funktionieren zum Mining super... sollten auch zum Falten taugen. maximale Einbußen die das Netz ausspuckt sind 5 %


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Januar 2015)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Denke nicht das ich mit dieser Meinung allein da stehe,
> nur bin ich der, wo das Maul aufmacht und die anderen dass nur Still denken.



Ich wollte eigentlich die Füsse still halten aber nun muss ich doch ...

Würde ich mich freuen wenn LikZ für unser Team faltet - aber ja doch, sicher
Sind seine Punkte weniger wert weil sie nicht bei uns landen - absolut nein

Er bekommt von mir genau dieselbe Hilfe und Unterstützung wie jeder andere hier
Und ich würde mir wünschen, dass alle hier das so sehen


----------



## ProfBoom (24. Januar 2015)

Gut gesummt, Hummel!


----------



## Amigafan (25. Januar 2015)

Ich kann unserem Bumble nur zustimmen: 
Nur, weil ein aktiver Falter in einem anderen Team faltet, verweigere ich Ihm keine Hilfe.
Wir falten schließlich ALLE für *ein- und dasselbe Ziel* - alles andere ist zweitrangig . . .


----------



## Psycho1996 (25. Januar 2015)

Falten für die Wissenschaft, so siehts aus  Und sicher nicht nur für irgendeine Zahl auf den Servern von Stanford (und EOC und allen anderen Stats Seiten)...


----------



## picar81_4711 (25. Januar 2015)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Ich kann unserem Bumble nur zustimmen:
> Nur, weil ein aktiver Falter in einem anderen Team faltet, verweigere ich Ihm keine Hilfe.
> Wir falten schließlich ALLE für *ein- und dasselbe Ziel* - alles andere ist zweitrangig . . .


Ein letzter Kommentar von mir: Ich würde mich in kein anderes Faltforum wagen wenn ich weiß, dass ich nicht für das Team falte. 
*Mit einem Team ist auch Team Geist vorhanden und dann kommt so was dabei raus*. Da darf man jetzt keinen etwas Übel nehmen hier.... Sonst müsste jeder für sich alleine falten, wenn es nur für die Wissenschaft wäre.....


----------



## LikZ (25. Januar 2015)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ich wollte eigentlich die Füsse still halten aber nun muss ich doch ...
> 
> Würde ich mich freuen wenn LikZ für unser Team faltet - aber ja doch, sicher
> Sind seine Punkte weniger wert weil sie nicht bei uns landen - absolut nein
> ...



danke 



picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Ein letzter Kommentar von mir: Ich würde mich in kein anderes Faltforum wagen wenn ich weiß, dass ich nicht für das Team falte.
> *Mit einem Team ist auch Team Geist vorhanden und dann kommt so was dabei raus*. Da darf man jetzt keinen etwas Übel nehmen hier.... Sonst müsste jeder für sich alleine falten, wenn es nur für die Wissenschaft wäre.....



es faltet jeder für sich alleine. Du bearbeitest auch nicht eine WU mit jemandem anderen zusammen. Der Gedanke hinter den Teams ist Meinungsaustausch mit Gleichgesinnten und die gegenseitige Hilfe bei Problemen. Und es soll dem ein oder anderen der es braucht einen kleinen Ansporn geben um etwas "Wettkampf" aufkommen zu lassen ( natürlich alles im eigentlichen Sinne des Projektes)

Du gehst also auch nicht z.B. ins Hifi Forum um dich zu informieren, wenn du noch keine Anlage hast? Oder meldest dich im PCGH an obwohl du noch keinen Dunst von Hardware hast? Also bitte das glaubst du doch selber nicht


----------



## picar81_4711 (25. Januar 2015)

Doch, das glaube ich schon.


----------



## Haxti (25. Januar 2015)

LikZ schrieb:


> danke
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also ich habe frühe monatelang bei anderen Leuten mit gefaltet. Hatte die ps3 immer eine wu/Tag falten lassen und das auf einen Sammelaccount von bis zu 5 Leuten.


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Januar 2015)

Ich möchte das hier jetzt wirklich nicht ausufern lassen - und das solltet ihr auch nicht

Nicht zuletzt wollen wir eine grosse Aktion "aufziehen" - das *Gamer gegen den Krebs
*Nicht nur, dass es (uns) neue Falter bringen wird; ein Teil davon wird hoffentlich auch bleiben
Nicht nur, dass es der Wissenschaft dient - was ja eigentlich unser (Haupt-)Anliegen sein sollte

Nein, es ist auch ein Ziegelstein in der Mauer gegen das immer noch präsente "Gamer sind sowieso nur halbe Killer und Amokläufer"

Zurück zu meinem Anliegen:
Natürlich sehe ich es gerne wenn *unsere* Punkte steigen
Natürlich sehe ich es gerne wenn *unser* Team von Milestone zu Milestone "hetzt"
Natürlich ist die Konkurrenz untereinander (auch) Teil vom "Trick"; egal ob nun zwischen Faltern oder zwischen Teams

Aber wenn jemand (noch) nicht bei uns mitfaltet ist das seine Sache - und für mich kein Grund zur Häme

Trotzdem, so ehrlich muss man sein, hoffe ich doch auch immer, dass ein "Fremder" den Weg zu uns findet
LikZ, um beim aktuellen "Fall" zu bleiben, wäre nicht der Erste der genau das tut
Und spätestens dann hat sich alle "Investition" gelohnt


----------



## Haxti (25. Januar 2015)

Gut gesagt. Vielleicht kam meine Aussage falsch rüber: früher haben die PS3s kaum Punkte gemacht, daher war mir das egal und ich habs gemacht, weils in meinen Augen richtig war. Ich kannte die Leute von RuneDRS666 nicht und ich glaube er hat damals einfach Leute mit wenig ppd sammeln wollen, dass man das Gefühl hat, das was voran geht. Jetzt mach ich immerhin ein paar Punkte und bin froh einen eigenen Account wachsen zu sehen und würde auch nicht gerne neu anfangen, wobei das für den eigentlichen Zweck total irrelevant ist. Letztlich muss jeder wissen, welches Team er lieber supportet bzw aus welchen Gründen er das macht. In dem Sinne kann man ja auch keinen "Wissensklau" betreiben, denn die Infos findet man überall, aber vielleicht nicht so ausführlich.
Insofern ist mein Standpunkt sowieso, dass es natürlich eine nette Geste wäre sich diesem Team zu verschreiben, wenn man sowieso im Forum schon integriert ist und das Team einfach der Hammer ist  Aber für das Hauptziel gilt weiterhin: Solange die Systeme schuften ist alles bestens.

Edit: @LikZ
Natürlich melde ich mich in neuen Foren an, wenn ich fragen zu Fachgebieten dieses Forums habe. Wieso sollte man sich sonst anmelden? Nur um die eigene Meinung rauszublasen?  ich war früher in einem anderen PC Forum wegen einer eigenen Frage und hab dann über Monate anderen Leuten mit Fragen geholfen, die ich beantworten konnte. Das ist meines Erachtens der wirkliche Sinn hinter Foren. Das quatschen nebenher ist ein netter Bonus um interessante Menschen besser kennenzulernen.

Erst kaufen und sich dann sagen lassen, dass die Wahl sch****e war ist doch unpraktisch 
Aber genug OT


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Januar 2015)

LikZ schrieb:


> Du gehst also auch nicht z.B. ins Hifi Forum um dich zu informieren, wenn du noch keine Anlage hast? Oder meldest dich im PCGH an obwohl du noch keinen Dunst von Hardware hast? Also bitte das glaubst du doch selber nicht




Ich glaub das ich nicht nur > ich habe es schon mehrfach gemacht um mich zu informieren.


----------



## picar81_4711 (25. Januar 2015)

Also auch von mir nochmal an *LikZ*: *Wäre schön wenn Du zu uns wechseln würdest, würde mich aber natürlich auch freuen, wenn du dich als "Fremder" bei uns beteiligst * 
Aber man sollte sich auch nicht wundern, wenn manche so reagieren, das ist wie ich bereits erwähnt habe der *Teamgeist* und der ist vorhanden auch wenn es an erster Stelle zu einem guten Zweck dient.


----------



## Babbavs (25. Januar 2015)

Ich habe gehofft, dass das Schicksal mit mir gnädig ist.
Jetzt ist bei mir eine 15er eingetrudelt.
Kann mir die niemand abnehmen?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (25. Januar 2015)

Ich falte nur für ein Team und dass ist hier ! 
Ich unterstütze das Team und deren Member und die die Member werden wollen.

Aber ich unterstütze niemanden, der in einem anderen Team faltet, dass mein Standpunkt.

Dafür ist mein Teamgeist zu groß und ein gewisses Konkurrenz denken einfach bei mir drin.

Klar falte ich mit gegen meine eigene Krankheit, dass mir selber sehr wichtig !

Dennoch vergibt die Stanford University Punkte beim falten damit ein Wettbewerb entsteht,
damit falten nicht langweilig wird und sich Teams miteinander messen können.

Mit diesem Konzept springen dann weniger Leute wieder vom falten ab, 
weil sie einen Fortschritt sehen und sich sowas wie ein "Teamgeist" bilden kann.

Dadurch hat dann die University wieder auf längerer Sicht mehr Rechenleistung zur Verfügung.

Ohne "Teamgeist" würde ich nicht falten wollen.


----------



## brooker (25. Januar 2015)

@Team: Männers, ich habe gute Neuigkeiten. Gestern und heute hat ich bereits Unmengen an 15ner WUs, dass vermulich ihr keine mehr abbekommt. Gebt Euren Rechner den guten Bio-Strom und einen Schuss Bier in die WaKü und holt Euch die PPDs der verbleibenden 17er WUs! Ich hab mit an das leise Fiepen der Spulen bei den 15nern schon gewöhnt und meine WU-Glückskatze kommt immer begeistert zum Rechner gelaufen, wenn es wieder 15er WU-Gefiepe gibt 

@ LikZ: you are welcome :o)


----------



## mattinator (25. Januar 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> WU-Glückskatze kommt immer begeistert zum Rechner gelaufen, wenn es wieder 15er WU-Gefiepe gibt


Die ist sicher auf die "Maus" scharf.


----------



## Babbavs (25. Januar 2015)

@brooker
Na, da habe ich mit meine Karte wohl Glück gehabt.
Nix mit Spulenfiepen. Absolute Ruhe.


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Januar 2015)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Ich falte nur für ein Team und dass ist hier !
> Ich unterstütze das Team und deren Member und die die Member werden wollen.
> 
> Aber ich unterstütze niemanden, der in einem anderen Team faltet, dass mein Standpunkt....
> ...



... und weisst du was - das ist in Ordnung - denn das ist ganz alleine deine Sache
Andere sehen das anders - und das ist auch ok (ich bin einer der Anderen)

Können wir uns darauf einigen, dass es kein "richtig" und "falsch" gibt sondern einfach verschiedene Ansichten
Diese Team ist (auch) gross weil wir das können 

Damit möchte ich es eigentlich ruhen lassen


----------



## Uwe64LE (25. Januar 2015)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Damit möchte ich es eigentlich ruhen lassen


Sorry, ich war 2 Tage nicht da und hab das jetzt erst gelesen.
Deswegen sei mir noch ein Nachsatz gestattet.

Ich bin auch einer derjenigen, der hier zuerst nur mitgelesen hat.
Dann hab ich mich angemeldet, obwohl ich noch für ein anderes team gefaltet habe.

Hatte am Anfang auch erst so ein unbehagliches Gefühl, aber ihr habt mich "aufgenommen"
und so bin ich geblieben und falte jetzt ausschließlich für PCGH.

Das hab ich nicht getan, weil mich jemand "gezwungen" hat, sondern weil ich mich
nach relativ kurzer Zeit wohl gefühlt habe und weil diese community so aktiv ist.
Ich würde es schön finden, wenn wir niemandem ein schlechtes Gewissen einreden.

Von Erfahrungsaustausch profitiert jeder. Es ist ein Geben und Nehmen.


----------



## TheSebi41 (25. Januar 2015)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Nicht zuletzt wollen wir eine grosse Aktion "aufziehen" - das *Gamer gegen den Krebs
> *Nicht nur, dass es (uns) neue Falter bringen wird; ein Teil davon wird hoffentlich auch bleiben
> Nicht nur, dass es der Wissenschaft dient - was ja eigentlich unser (Haupt-)Anliegen sein sollte



Ich denke langsam sollten wir schauen das die Anleitungen fertig werden 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...-anleitung-falten-unter-linux-und-ubuntu.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...anleitung-einrichtung-fah-client-7-4-4-a.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...nes-nacl-clients-auf-basis-google-chrome.html


Wenn ihr sagt das passt so kann ich die mal auf unserer Webseite einbinden 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...gegen-krebs-webseite-wuensche-anregungen.html
Ich habe jetzt mal ein paar Detailverbesserungen an der Formatierung gemacht, die Unterüberschriften sind etwas hervorgehoben und die Links sind nun dunkelblau 
Weitere Wünsche sind die Woche noch möglich 

Ich versuche mich mal selber an einer Linux Anleitung, Bilder sind schon online.


----------



## hbf878 (25. Januar 2015)

Gefällt mir sehr gut mit den hervorgehobenen Überschriften. Bitte so auch weiter unten fortsetzen . Unter "Wann geht's los" ist noch eine Leerzeile zu viel. 
Ansonsten wäre es bei den Linux-Bildern vielleicht noch gut, wenn du bei dem Bild, wo man Namen und Passkey eintragen soll, auch tatsächlich was beim Passkey-Feld einträgst, damit die Leute verstehen, dass man da was reinschreiben sollte.

edit: Sorry, sollte eigentlich in den Feedback-Thread


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (25. Januar 2015)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> ... und weisst du was - das ist in Ordnung - denn das ist ganz alleine deine Sache
> Andere sehen das anders - und das ist auch ok (ich bin einer der Anderen)
> 
> Können wir uns darauf einigen, dass es kein "richtig" und "falsch" gibt sondern einfach verschiedene Ansichten
> ...



Perfekt ! Weiter geht´s !


----------



## Rarek (25. Januar 2015)

geht auch ein Mint server?


----------



## TheSebi41 (26. Januar 2015)

Ja, klar 

Ist Debian basierend, also musst du die .deb Pakete nehmen


----------



## DOcean (26. Januar 2015)

hab hier ja meinen Q6600 mit Debian als OS stehen, das ganze läuft ohne irgendwas grafisches...

Wie bekomm ich vernüftige Stats aus der Kiste? Gibt es einen HTML Generator? Also Client Daten rein -> Webseite raus und das wird einfach alle 5min angetriggert...


----------



## Haxti (26. Januar 2015)

Also ich nutz die Remoteverbindung die Folding im Client anbietet. Nachdem der Server ja aber im Netz ist lass ich nur Verbindungen über das VPN zu.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheSebi41 (26. Januar 2015)

Genau das macht HFM.NET


----------



## Babbavs (26. Januar 2015)

Hallo liebes Falter-Team,

Kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen was ich mir da eingefangen habe.

Projekt 10189
Error:      A description for this project does not yet exist.

0xa4
Work Server 128.252.203.2
Collection Server 0.0.0.0
*
Danke


*


----------



## Rarek (26. Januar 2015)

hehe, ich habs immer inner sig. 
(man darf auch mal adressen vergessen...)


----------



## Babbavs (26. Januar 2015)

Selbst ist der Mann - Problem gelöst


----------



## picar81_4711 (26. Januar 2015)

Rarek schrieb:


> hehe, ich habs immer inner sig.
> (man darf auch mal adressen vergessen...)


Hab ich noch gar nicht bemerkt, dass ausser mir noch einer die *Folding Summary* in der Signatur hat, finde ich super! Sollten alle hier mal machen, das wäre super


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (26. Januar 2015)

Ich verwende kein HFM


----------



## Rarek (26. Januar 2015)

es ist ja auch unauffällig "dazugehängt"


----------



## Bumblebee (26. Januar 2015)

... ist ja nicht so, dass ich das nicht auch längst so eingerichtet habe


----------



## brooker (26. Januar 2015)

@all: die Anleitungen für NaCl und FAH haben den ... finalen Status erreicht.


----------



## DOcean (27. Januar 2015)

TheSebi41 schrieb:


> Genau das macht HFM.NET



das brauch unter Linux leider Mono, ich hatte auch etwas einfacheres gehofft...


----------



## Rarek (27. Januar 2015)

da ist schon jemand fleißig PCGH_Team_Account - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Z28LET (27. Januar 2015)

Ich habe jetzt mal von einer Vorgängerversion des FAH Client auf den Aktuellen gewechselt.
Sehr komfortabel, da alle Einstellungen übernommen wurden.


----------



## hbf878 (27. Januar 2015)

Hat jemand schon F@H auf einem Android-Gerät ausprobiert? Hab das gerade erst mitgekriegt: https://folding.stanford.edu/home/new-initiative-fah-on-android/
Habe leider selbst kein Android-Gerät, um das mal auszuprobieren...


----------



## Haxti (27. Januar 2015)

Scheint leider immernoch nur für Sonygeräte freigegeben zu sein. Auf meinem OnePlus One und dem Galaxy Note 10.1 2014 ist sie nicht installierbar


----------



## Special_Flo (27. Januar 2015)

Haxti schrieb:


> Scheint leider immernoch nur für Sonygeräte freigegeben zu sein. Auf meinem OnePlus One und dem Galaxy Note 10.1 2014 ist sie nicht installierbar



hat wer vll. nen sony Handy ? und kann die apk hochladen ? 

mfg Flo


----------



## picar81_4711 (27. Januar 2015)

hbf878 schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon F@H auf einem Android-Gerät ausprobiert? Hab das gerade erst mitgekriegt: https://folding.stanford.edu/home/new-initiative-fah-on-android/
> Habe leider selbst kein Android-Gerät, um das mal auszuprobieren...



Auf meinem Tablet Neo S7 Plus gehts nicht, da erst ab Android 4.4 unterstützt wird, also meins nicht (4.2 oder 4.1 glaube ich) Der Nacl geht auch nicht, der startet zwar im Chrome-Broser aber bleibt dann hängen....aber mein Tablet ist sowieso zu schwach für F@H. Aber probieren tut man es ja trotzdem...


----------



## hbf878 (28. Januar 2015)

Guten Abend zusammen:
eine kurze Anmerkung zum Thema Checkpoints bei GPU-Falten:
Beim CPU-Falten kann man ja bekanntlich die Checkpoint-Frequenz in den Einstellungen festlegen. Ich weiß nicht, ob euch das klar war, aber um diese Einstellung kümmert sich der GPU-Client nicht. Stattdessen werden Checkpoints nach einer festgelegten Anzahl von Steps/Schritten angelegt. Bei langsamen Grafikkarten kann deshalb beim Pausieren eine erhebliche Anzahl von Steps verloren gehen (mal eben 1 Stunde Rechenzeit bei einer HD 7770 und Projekt 13000) . 
Also als Tipp, falls ihr eure Grafikkarte pausieren müsst: Schaut, wann der letzte Checkpoint erstellt wurde! Ich hatte mal ein kleines Tool geschrieben, das anzeigt, wann der letzte Checkpoint gespeichert wurde. Ansonsten auf die Zeitstempel im work-Verzeichnis gucken. 
Im jeweiligen Work-Verzeichnis findet man auch immer eine log-Datei (log.txt). Bsp:

```
Project: 13000 (Run 1948, Clone 6, Gen 64)Unit: 0x0000006f538b3db75311c2c366beecfa
CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
Machine: 2
Reading tar file state.xml
Reading tar file system.xml
Reading tar file integrator.xml
Reading tar file core.xml
Digital signatures verified
**************************** Zeta Folding@home Core ****************************
       Type: 23
       Core: Zeta
    Website: [URL="http://folding.stanford.edu/"]Folding@home[/URL]
  Copyright: (c) 2009-2013 Stanford University
     Author: Yutong Zhao <[EMAIL="yutong.zhao@stanford.edu"]yutong.zhao@stanford.edu[/EMAIL]>
       Args: -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 703 -lifeline 676 -checkpoint 5 -gpu 1
             -gpu-vendor ati
     Config: <none>
************************************ Build *************************************
    Version: 0.0.52
       Date: Nov 7 2013
       Time: 10:33:58
    SVN Rev: Unknown
     Branch: Unknown
   Compiler: Visual C++ 2008
    Options: $( /TP $) /nologo /EHa /wd4297 /wd4103 /Ox -arch:SSE2 /MT
   Platform: win32 7
       Bits: 32
       Mode: Release
************************************ System ************************************
        CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3570 CPU @ 3.40GHz
     CPU ID: GenuineIntel Family 6 Model 58 Stepping 9
       CPUs: 4
     Memory: 7.95GiB
Free Memory: 6.54GiB
    Threads: WINDOWS_THREADS
Has Battery: false
 On Battery: false
 UTC offset: 1
        PID: 4836
        CWD: C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient\config\work
         OS: Windows 7 Home Premium
    OS Arch: AMD64
       GPUs: 2
      GPU 0: ATI:5 PITCAIRN [Radeon HD 7800]
      GPU 1: ATI:5 R575A [AMD Radeon HD7700 Series]
       CUDA: Not detected
********************************************************************************
Folding@home GPU core17
Version 0.0.52
[1] compatible platform(s):
  -- 0 --
  PROFILE = FULL_PROFILE
  VERSION = OpenCL 1.2 AMD-APP (1445.5)
  NAME = AMD Accelerated Parallel Processing
  VENDOR = Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.
(3) device(s) found on platform 0:
  -- 0 --
  DEVICE_NAME = Pitcairn
  DEVICE_VENDOR = Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.
  DEVICE_VERSION = OpenCL 1.2 AMD-APP (1445.5)
  -- 1 --
  DEVICE_NAME = Capeverde
  DEVICE_VENDOR = Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.
  DEVICE_VERSION = OpenCL 1.2 AMD-APP (1445.5)
  -- 2 --
  DEVICE_NAME =         Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3570 CPU @ 3.40GHz
  DEVICE_VENDOR = GenuineIntel
  DEVICE_VERSION = OpenCL 1.2 AMD-APP (1445.5)
[ Entering Init ]
  Launch time: 2015.00.27  16:47:16
  Arguments passed: -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 703 -lifeline 676 -checkpoint 5 -gpu 1 -gpu-vendor ati 
[ Leaving  Init ]
[ Entering Main ]
  Reading core settings...
  Total number of steps: 5000000
  [COLOR=#ff0000][B]XTC write frequency: 125000[/B][ Initializing Core Contexts ]
  Using platform OpenCL
  Looking for vendor: ati...found on platformId 0
  Deserializing System...
  Setting up Force Groups:
    Group 0: Everything Else
    Group 1: Nonbonded Direct Space
    Group 2: Nonbonded Reciprocal Space
  Found MonteCarloBarostat @ 1.01325 (default) Bar, 300 Kelvin, 50 pressure change frequency.
    Found: 64614 atoms, 6 forces.
  Deserializing State...  done.
    Integrator Type: class OpenMM::LangevinIntegrator
    Constraint Tolerance: 1e-005
    Time Step in PS: 0.002
    Temperature: 300
    Friction Coeff: 5
  Checking core state against reference...
  Checking checkpoint state against reference...
[ Initialized Core Contexts... ]
  Using OpenCL on platformId 0 and gpu 1
  v(^_^)v  MD ready starting from step 0
Completed 0 out of 5000000 steps (0%)
Temperature control disabled. Requirements: single Nvidia GPU, tmax must be < 110 and twait >= 900
Completed 50000 out of 5000000 steps (1%)
Completed 100000 out of 5000000 steps (2%)
Completed 150000 out of 5000000 steps (3%)
Completed 200000 out of 5000000 steps (4%)
Completed 250000 out of 5000000 steps (5%)
Completed 300000 out of 5000000 steps (6%)
Completed 350000 out of 5000000 steps (7%)
Completed 400000 out of 5000000 steps (8%)
Completed 450000 out of 5000000 steps (9%)
Completed 500000 out of 5000000 steps (10%)
Completed 550000 out of 5000000 steps (11%)
Completed 600000 out of 5000000 steps (12%)
Completed 650000 out of 5000000 steps (13%)
Completed 700000 out of 5000000 steps (14%)
Completed 750000 out of 5000000 steps (15%)
Completed 800000 out of 5000000 steps (16%)
Completed 850000 out of 5000000 steps (17%)
Completed 900000 out of 5000000 steps (18%)
Completed 950000 out of 5000000 steps (19%)
```
Die rot markierte Zeile gibt dabei an, alle wieviel Steps ein Checkpoint erstellt wird. Hier sind es 125000, also alle 2.5% (=125000/5000000). 
Es kann sich also lohnen, mit einem Neustart etwas zu warten. Mann kann auch erwägen, automatische (geplante) Neustarts an den Checkpoints auszurichten, um möglichst wenig Arbeit zu verlieren. 

Ich hoffe, ich habe euch nicht gelangweilt, aber mir selbst (und vielleicht geht es ja einigen von euch auch so) war lange nicht klar, was es mit den Checkpoints beim GPU-Folding auf sich hat und nach welchem Muster sie erstellt werden. 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (28. Januar 2015)

Top Info, ist mir neu, danke ! 

Edit : Macht mal wieder Druck es geht mit den PPD nach unten !


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Januar 2015)

"Druck machen" ist gut - ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass das der "Core15-Virus" ist der uns runterreisst


----------



## DOcean (28. Januar 2015)

hbf878 schrieb:


> Guten Abend zusammen:
> eine kurze Anmerkung zum Thema Checkpoints bei GPU-Falten:
> Beim CPU-Falten kann man ja bekanntlich die Checkpoint-Frequenz in den Einstellungen festlegen. Ich weiß nicht, ob euch das klar war, aber um diese Einstellung kümmert sich der GPU-Client nicht. Stattdessen werden Checkpoints nach einer festgelegten Anzahl von Steps/Schritten angelegt. Bei langsamen Grafikkarten kann deshalb beim Pausieren eine erhebliche Anzahl von Steps verloren gehen (mal eben 1 Stunde Rechenzeit bei einer HD 7770 und Projekt 13000) .
> Also als Tipp, falls ihr eure Grafikkarte pausieren müsst: Schaut, wann der letzte Checkpoint erstellt wurde! Ich hatte mal ein kleines Tool geschrieben, das anzeigt, wann der letzte Checkpoint gespeichert wurde. Ansonsten auf die Zeitstempel im work-Verzeichnis gucken.
> ...



Sehr mieses Verhalten   Was ist denn wenn man vorher von Hand auf "Light" zurückstellt, wird dann ein Checkpoint erstellt?


----------



## Rarek (28. Januar 2015)

bei light pausiert er und springt zum letzten checkpoint zurück...


----------



## brooker (28. Januar 2015)

... jepp, hab definitiv den "15er WU Virus", und reißt mich der mich richtig runter reißt!  :o(


----------



## Rarek (28. Januar 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> und reißt mich der mich richtig runter reißt!


ich halte das mal fest


----------



## brooker (28. Januar 2015)

... es kommt gerade eine 15er nach der anderen! Gibts da nicht langsam eine Impfung für?


----------



## mattinator (28. Januar 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> Gibts da nicht langsam eine Impfung für?


Du meinst sicher *dagegen *?  Und ja, die gibt's: Folden unter Linux.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Januar 2015)

Ist das eigentlich so ne Hexerei die Projektliste aktuell zu halten? 

Hab wieder Core 18 am Start und HFM kennt sie immer noch nicht.


----------



## mattinator (28. Januar 2015)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ist das eigentlich so ne Hexerei die Projektliste aktuell zu halten?


Hast Du mal diese Seite für die Projektliste in HFM.NET eingetragen:  Folding@home Projects Summary ?


----------



## Keinem (28. Januar 2015)

Profitiert der Client mit seiner Work Unit mehr von Takt oder von Kernen  ?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Januar 2015)

mattinator schrieb:


> Hast Du mal diese Seite für die Projektliste in HFM.NET eingetragen:  Folding@home Projects Summary ?


In der Liste sind sie nicht drin (P9104-9114), aber in der SummaryC:
Mein HFM holt sie sich nicht obwohl mein HFM auf summaryC eingestellt ist und ich ihn schon mehrfach angewiesen haben sie sich zu holen (auch heute) > lädt zwar die Liste herunter aber die Projekte werden nicht hinzugefügt.


----------



## mattinator (28. Januar 2015)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> In der Liste sind sie nicht drin (P9104-9114), aber in der SummaryC



Also ich habe gerade eben ein 91xx-er Projekt in den drei Listen gefunden (Folding@Home Projects Summary, Folding@Home Projects Summary, Folding@home Projects Summary). Aber es scheint auch ein *neues* psummaryC zu geben, da sind sie wohl drin: Folding@home Projects Summary.


Project Number|Server IP|Work Unit Name|Number of Atoms|Preferred (days)|Final deadline (days)|Credit|Frames|Code|Description|Contact|Kfactor
9104|171.64.65.84|p9104|46000|10.20|13.20|4300|100|ZETA_DEV|Description|msultan|0.75
9105|171.64.65.93|p9105|46000|10.20|13.20|4300|100|ZETA_DEV|Description|msultan|0.75
9106|171.64.65.93|p9106|46000|10.20|13.20|4300|100|ZETA_DEV|Description|msultan|0.75
9107|171.64.65.93|p9107|46000|10.20|13.20|4300|100|ZETA_DEV|Description|msultan|0.75
9108|171.64.65.92|p9108|46000|10.20|13.20|4300|100|ZETA_DEV|Description|msultan|0.75
9109|171.64.65.92|p9109|46000|10.20|13.20|4300|100|ZETA_DEV|Description|msultan|0.75
9110|171.64.65.92|p9110|46000|10.20|13.20|4300|100|ZETA_DEV|Description|msultan|0.75
9111|171.64.65.92|p9111|46000|10.20|13.20|4300|100|ZETA_DEV|Description|msultan|0.75
9112|171.64.65.84|p9112|46000|10.20|13.20|4300|100|ZETA_DEV|Description|msultan|0.75
9113|171.64.65.93|p9113|46000|10.20|13.20|4300|100|ZETA_DEV|Description|msultan|0.75
9114|171.64.65.84|p9114|46000|10.20|13.20|4300|100|ZETA_DEV|Description|msultan|0.75
Versuchst halt die einmal.


----------



## Amigafan (28. Januar 2015)

*@mattinator*

Nutze diesen Link für HFM  - das ist die von A.Meier-PS3 angesprochene - wesentlich umfangreichere - PsummaryC (mit allen Beta-Projekten, solange bereits eingetragen). 

Die neuen Projekte werden auch bei mir nicht übernommen.
Als einzige Möglichkeit sehe ich derzeit ein manuelles Eintragen in die AppData\Roaming\HFM\ProjectInfo.tab.
Dazu einfach die Zeile aus der PsummaryC per Copy&Paste an die entsprechende Stelle in der ProjectInfo.tab kopieren und den Link: *Description* mit folgendem Link ersetzen:
*http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/fahproject.overusingIPswillbebanned?p=XXXX*, wobei die 4 X mit der Projekt-Nr. am Anfang der eingefügten Zeile übereinstimmen sollte.
Das Ganze funktioniert  sehr einfach mit dem Editor, die Tabs werden automatisch richtig übernommen.

Hier als Beispiel die vollständige Zeile für das Projekt 9104 (allerdings ohne dargestellte Tabs):

*9104*     171.64.65.84     p9104     46000     10.20     13.20     4300     100     ZETA_DEV     http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/fahproject.overusingIPswillbebanned?p=*9104*     msultan     0.75

Die eingefügten Projekte werden erst nach dem Neustart von HFM angezeigt.
Viel Erfolg


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (29. Januar 2015)

Huhu !

Ich bin gerade ein wenige am Testen mit dem V7 Client.

Ich würde gerne meiner GPU 1 oder 2 CPU Kerne zuweißen, damit ich testen kann ob es bei mir mehr PPD bringt als es aktuell ist.
Ich glaube da steck noch Faltleistung drin, zumindest möchte ich dass testen ob dem so ist.

Wäre sehr nett mir das vielleicht zu zeigen was ich einstellen kann.

Gruß


----------



## Bumblebee (29. Januar 2015)

mattinator schrieb:


> Aber es scheint auch ein *neues* psummaryC zu geben, da sind sie wohl drin: Folding@home Projects Summary.



Stimmt - ich hatte ja hier darauf hingewiesen [smartass_off]


----------



## Rarek (29. Januar 2015)

Martin, du musst dem gpu teil eig. nur die Keranzahl die er braucht "übriglassen", der nimmt sich soviel er braucht.
 Bei mir sind es z.B. 1,5 Kerne -> 4Kerne fürn CPU Client. (gesamt 6)
Wie viel er braucht kannste am besten sehen, wenn du ihm per Taskmanager nur 2 Kerne gibst und die Prio auf "Hoch" stellst.


----------



## mattinator (29. Januar 2015)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Stimmt - ich hatte ja hier darauf hingewiesen [smartass_off]



Ja, Du da psummary: Folding@home Projects Summary
Ich, hier psummary*C*: Folding@home Projects Summary

Das sind zwei unterschiedliche neue Seiten.


----------



## Bumblebee (29. Januar 2015)

Hehe - ok


----------



## TheSebi41 (29. Januar 2015)

Kann mir jemand Tipps geben wie ich die aktuellen Teampunkte abgreife 

Direkt von Stanford hab ich da nichts "einfaches" gefunden, oder von extremeoverclocking.com mit xml


----------



## mattinator (29. Januar 2015)

Soetwas hier: http://fah-web.stanford.edu/daily_team_summary.txt ?


----------



## TheSebi41 (29. Januar 2015)

Wäre schon mal besser, mal schaun was dann leichter wird


----------



## brooker (30. Januar 2015)

... das Anzeigen der neuen User wäre auch noch ne feine Sache.


----------



## hbf878 (30. Januar 2015)

hbf878 schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> bin gerade am überlegen, ob ich für die letzten paar kalten Wochen in diesem Jahr eine zweite Grafikkarte zu meiner HD 7870 stecke, um damit zu falten. Dazu hätte ich zwei Fragen an euch:
> 1. Faltet hier jemand mit nem PCIE-Riser (z.B. Apollo23-PCI-E PCI-Express 1X Slot Riser Flexible: Amazon.de: Elektronik)? Kann jemand einen Riser (x1 reicht) mit mindestens 15 cm Länge empfehlen?
> 2. Muss ich etwas besonderes beachten / einstellen, wenn ich einfach eine zweite AMD-Karte zur ersten dazustecke? Kommen der AMD-Treiber und FAH damit klar?



Kleines Update: Habe nun einen PCIE x1-Riser bei eBay käuflich erworben (im Spoiler ein Screenshot des Angebots). Ich habe die Vermutung, dass ein Großteil der PCIEx1-Riser wohl von der selben Firma gefertigt wird und man so oder so das gleiche Produkt kauft. Rein optisch ist dieser hier wohl der gleiche, aber ich wollte nicht zwei Wochen auf den Versand warten... Warum am einen Ende ein x16-Anschluss, obwohl nur x1 überhaupt elektrisch angebunden ist? Weil häufig der x1-Anschluss am oberen Ende des Risers hinten geschlossen ist und man physikalisch bedingt keine x16-Karte reinstecken kann. Darüber hatte ich mir anfangs keine Gedanken gemacht und wäre so fast auf die Schnauze gefallen. 

Der Riser funktioniert bis jetzt problemlos, zwei WUs wurden schon abgeliefert. Struktur und Flexibilität des Flachbandkabels erinnern an die alten 40pin-IDE-Kabel von früher, die Befestigung an den beiden Enden scheint nicht sehr solide zu sein (hält aber bis jetzt). Die GPU, die am Riser angeschlossen ist, verbraucht sehr wenig Strom (75W TDP, ca. 35-40W beim Falten, 1x 6pin-Stromanschluss), ob der Riser bei stromdurstigeren Grakas genug Abschirmung bietet, kann ich schlecht einschätzen. Die Leistung leidet offenbar nicht unter der langsamen Anbindung, ich kann keinen Unterschied feststellen zwischen PCI 1.1@x16 (vorher) und PCI 2.0@x1. 
Hier ein Bild des Risers in Aktion (Achtung unaufgeräumter PC  )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Um meine eingangs gestellten Fragen zu beantworten: 
1. Ich halte den o.g. Riser für empfehlenswert, ich kann keine Komplikationen feststellen. 
2. Nach dem Dazustecken der Grafikkarte einmal in Windows booten lassen (unten rechts erscheint die Meldung "Gerätetreibersoftware wird installiert"), dann nochmal neustarten. F@H starten, einen neuen GPU-Slot hinzufügen, alle Einstellmöglichkeiten auf _-1 _lassen (bzw so, wie sie vorgeschlagen werden) - fertig!


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rarek (30. Januar 2015)

eigenlob stinkt, ich weiß... aber hey... ich hab ne halbe mille mitlerweile erfoldet (ja ich weiß,  ihr macht das an 2 Tagen)


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (30. Januar 2015)

Das ändern wir heute Abend


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. Januar 2015)

Amigafan schrieb:


> *@mattinator*
> 
> Nutze diesen Link für HFM  - das ist die von A.Meier-PS3 angesprochene - wesentlich umfangreichere - PsummaryC (mit allen Beta-Projekten, solange bereits eingetragen).
> 
> ...


Kann es sein das die ProjectInfo.tab schreibgeschützt ist obwohl unter Eigenschaften nichts vermerkt ist? 
Ich trag die Werte ein, speichere das Ganze, starte HFM und es wird nichts angezeigt > beim erneuten Öffnen der ProjectInfo.tab stell ich fest dass meine Änderung nicht abgespeichert wurde. 

Hab das Ganze jetzt sicher 3X wiederholt, aber meine Änderungen werden einfach nicht gespeichert.
Die Tabs hab ich auch schon manuell eingetragen, falls es daran liegen sollte aber leider keinen Erfolg.


----------



## DOcean (30. Januar 2015)

passiert eigentlich nur wenn noch irgendein anderes Programm die Datei offen hat und dann beim beenden deine Änderungen überschreibt..


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. Januar 2015)

DOcean schrieb:


> passiert eigentlich nur wenn noch irgendein anderes Programm die Datei offen hat und dann beim beenden deine Änderungen überschreibt..


Das einzige Programm was auf die Datei zugreift ist HFM selber und das hatte ich beendet.


Edit:
Hab rausgefunden wieso es nicht geht > einer Tabulator wurde nicht erkannt und ich vermute das HFM Datensätze löscht die nicht passen.


----------



## TheSebi41 (31. Januar 2015)

Es gibt eine Frage auf meiner Homepage:


> Hallo,
> 
> es gibt Folding @ Home ja inzwischen auch für Android. Allerdings habe ich dort noch keine Möglichkeit gefunden, die geleistete Arbeit einem Team zuordnen zu lassen, oder habe ich ewas übersehen?
> 
> ...



Kann ich nichts dazu sagen, vielleicht hat das ja schon einer von euch probiert


----------



## picar81_4711 (31. Januar 2015)

TheSebi41 schrieb:


> Es gibt eine Frage auf meiner Homepage:
> 
> 
> Kann ich nichts dazu sagen, vielleicht hat das ja schon einer von euch probiert


Leider geht die App erst ab Android 4.4, also bei mir nicht.....


----------



## Rarek (31. Januar 2015)

wie gut könnte man die eig. befeuern? ASUS ROG MARS760-4GD5, 2x GeForce GTX 760, 2x 2GB GDDR5, 3x DVI, Mini DisplayPort (90YV0541-M0NA00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
bzw. hat wer erfahrungen mit ner single gtx 760?
oder würde das der Brückenchip vermiesen?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. Januar 2015)

TheSebi41 schrieb:


> Es gibt eine Frage auf meiner Homepage:
> 
> 
> Kann ich nichts dazu sagen, vielleicht hat das ja schon einer von euch probiert


Ich finde leider F@H im "Play Store" nicht (hab Android 4.4.4), kann also leider nicht testen.


----------



## Rarek (31. Januar 2015)

Folding@home ? Fighting disease with the world's largest distributed super computer. guckst du hier 
bei start Folding in dem popup ganz unten


----------



## picar81_4711 (31. Januar 2015)

Naja, eine Dual-gpu bringt dir nur relative wenige PPD im Vergleich zu einer neueren Generation und Singel GPU. Hatte mal eine gtx690, hatte bei benchs super Leistung aber beim falten brachte sie keine guten Ergebnisse, da jede GPU einzeln rechnete und nicht gemeinsam.....


----------



## Rarek (31. Januar 2015)

jede einen eigenen folding slot oder nicht? oder versuchen die es als "Dualcore" ? oder wurde das Projekt dann 2x gefaltet?


----------



## picar81_4711 (31. Januar 2015)

Jede faltet eine WU.....


----------



## TheSebi41 (31. Januar 2015)

Die App ist nur mit Sony Geräten "kompatibel" 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.sonymobile.androidapp.gridcomputing&hl=de


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. Januar 2015)

TheSebi41 schrieb:


> Die App ist nur mit Sony Geräten "kompatibel"
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.sonymobile.androidapp.gridcomputing&hl=de


OK, dann liegt es daran das ich nur ein Motorola habe.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (31. Januar 2015)

Mein Heartbeat, des faltens  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Guten morgen TEAM !


----------



## Stefan84 (31. Januar 2015)

Auch ich möchte mich nun nach geraumer Zeit wieder mal zu Wort melden 
Wenn alles klappt kann ich ab dem 19.2. wieder voll einsteigen mit dem falten, denn eine neue Wohnung ist gefunden, der Schlüssel wird (hoffentlich) am Montag übergeben und auch der Auftrag für den DSL-Umzug an die neue Wohnung ist gegeben. Hoffe das ich nächste Woche alles über die Bühne bekomme soweit.

Leider kann ich bis dahin aber nur sporadisch die ein oder andere NaCl falten lassen, die großen "Dinger" kommen erst wieder nach unserer tollen Aktion


----------



## brooker (31. Januar 2015)

... super News, Freut mich fürDich, dass das so gut geklappt hat.


----------



## TheSebi41 (31. Januar 2015)

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit AMD Treiberversionen, gibt es den AMD Falttreiber


----------



## brooker (31. Januar 2015)

@Sebi: Bumblebee ist bereits dran. 

Ich hatte damals mit meiner 7970 mit folgendem Treiber die besten Ergebnisse: Catalyst 14.301.1006-141009a-176674E - OpenGl 6.14.10.13085.
Getestet wurde mit LUXMARK.


----------



## Special_Flo (31. Januar 2015)

Guten Tag,
Also ich finde die 18er GPU WUs richtig nice  
Die WU läuft auf einer GTX780Ti Matrix Platinum @ 1,2GHz
mfg Flo


----------



## Timmy99 (31. Januar 2015)

TheSebi41 schrieb:


> Es gibt eine Frage auf meiner Homepage:
> _"Hallo, _
> _es gibt Folding @ Home ja inzwischen auch für Android. Allerdings habe ich dort noch keine Möglichkeit gefunden, die geleistete Arbeit einem Team zuordnen zu lassen, oder habe ich ewas übersehen? _
> _Greetingz __TXP"_
> Kann ich nichts dazu sagen, vielleicht hat das ja schon einer von euch probiert





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das sind momentan alle Einstellungen, die die Folding-App bietet:
- Starzeit, wann die App anfangen darf zu falten. Hier wird ein festes Zeitfenster vergeben, und zwar 6 Stunden. Setzt man die Starzeit auf 0:00 Uhr, wird die Endzeit automatisch auf 6:00 Uhr gesetzt. Dieses Zeitfenster lässt sich noch nicht verändern.
- Eine Benachrichtigung anzeigen, was in dieser Zeit geleistet wurde
- Ob die App WLAN eigenmächtig zur Startzeit aktivieren darf
- Ob Folding@home überhaupt aktiviert werden soll

Folgende Einstellungen sind *nicht* vorhanden:
- Dynamische Einstellung der Endzeit
- Accountname eintragen
- Team eintragen
- Passkey eintragen
- Voraussetzungen ändern (1. Am Ladegerät angeschlossen, 2. 100% aufgeladener Akku, 3. WiFi Verbindung eingerichtet, 4. Innerhalb des Zeitfensters)

Hier würde ich aber anmerken, dass die Voraussetzungen 'am Ladegerät angeschlossen', und 'erst bei 100% Akkuladestand loslegen', gar nicht so verkehrt sind.
In der Nachbar-App BOINC hat sich das Smartphone sehr stark erhitzt (CPU 99°C, Akku 61°C, gemessen an einem Samsung Galaxy S2. Ohne Laden blieben die Werte bei CPU 61°C, Akku 50°C), wenn es den Akku geladen, und gleichzeitig Projekte berechnet hat (Egal ob mit 1, 2, 3, oder 4, Kerne).
Hier sollte man drauf achten, den Stromfluss nicht unnötig in die Höhe zu treiben. Lieber erst den Akku vollladen lassen, und dann den Startschuss geben lassen. Hier spreche ich aus eigener Erfahrung mit dem Samsung Galaxy S2 sowie dem Sony Z1 compact.


----------



## brooker (31. Januar 2015)

FAH Client für HD 7850: welche TPF kann man ungefähr erreichen? Habt Ihr da Werte oder eine gibt es eine Übersicht im Netz?


----------



## hbf878 (31. Januar 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> FAH Client für HD 7850: welche TPF kann man ungefähr erreichen? Habt Ihr da Werte oder eine gibt es eine Übersicht im Netz?


Die *TPF* (Zeit pro Berechnung eines %) hängt ja vom Projekt ab. Die 13000er brauchen ja beispielsweise deutlich länger als die 9201er. 

Hier eine *PPD*-Übersicht, wo auch die HD 7850 dabei ist : https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AmQ6YZGMTUpFdHhxNkptVncyR2k4dVV6WDBmQXRJYVE&output=html 
Um die 40.000 wären es wahrscheinlich, allerdings bei einem Verbrauch von schätzungsweise nur 50W.

Ansonsten: probier's aus und trag es in der foldingstats-Seite ein


----------



## brooker (31. Januar 2015)

... ok. ca. 40.000 PPDs pro Tag. Hast Du ne Idee. Habe hier jemanden der ne TPF von 2,5h hat. Waran kann das liegen? die CPU ist eine 1230V3.


----------



## hbf878 (31. Januar 2015)

Wie sieht das Log aus? Kannst du ein Bild davon hier posten?
Welcher Treiber wird verwendet? Wie stark sind CPU und GPU ausgelastet? SIV - System Information Viewer - Download - heise online

Wahrscheinlich ist der Core 17 im Hintergrund abgeschmiert, der FAH Viewer hat das aber nicht mitgekriegt und zeigt jetzt eine so ewige TPF an. 
Neustart des PC probiert?


----------



## GAFention (31. Januar 2015)

@ hbf878:
Hehe, danke 

Hat sich glücklicherweise zwischenzeitlich erledigt.
OpenCL Treiber ist die Version 6.14.10.13283. Gerade habe ich einen TPF von 6:30 min, um die 43k PPD.

Folden mit der CPU mache ich über NaCL anstelle dem Client (sind hochgerechnet 2k Punkte mehr) Genehmigt sich knapp 95%, also noch genug Reserven für die GPU und kleinere Hintergrundaktivitäten.

Grüße


Fention


----------



## brooker (31. Januar 2015)

@hbf878: GAFention ist der Besitzer des Systems zu dem ich Dich angeschrieben habe. Kann er noch was verbessern um eine höhere Ausbeute zu haben? Danke.


----------



## hbf878 (31. Januar 2015)

Die Priorität des Core17-Prozesses erhöhen und die von nacl64.exe etwas absenken. Immer drauf achten, dass Core17.exe genug Leistung zur Verfügung steht, um damit die Grafikkarte zu "befeuern". Dauerhaft ändern lässt sich die Priorität leider nur mit Zusatzprogrammen wie Process Lasso, das es auch als portable Version gibt. Ich benutze Process Lasso ausschließlich, um Prioritäten dauerhaft zuzuweisen, die ganzen anderen Funktionen ("Probalancing", "Smart Trim" etc) sind unnötig und können deaktiviert werden.


----------



## Bumblebee (31. Januar 2015)

Freunde, wir könnten hier noch etwas Hilfe gebrauchen

Seid doch bitte so gut und geht da mal noch rein, überprüft und (allenfalls) korrigiert
Ich würde das gerne möglichst bald bereinigen und definitiv on stellen

Herzlichen Dank


----------



## ProfBoom (31. Januar 2015)

Ich denke der Link sagt schon alles: https://folding.stanford.edu/home/*big-adv-program-ends-january-31*/


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. Januar 2015)

ProfBoom schrieb:


> Ich denke der Link sagt schon alles: https://folding.stanford.edu/home/*big-adv-program-ends-january-31*/


Hoffen wir das sie sich an das halten was sie da schreiben , weil so werden mir in der aktuellen Situation rund 200kPPD's fehlen.


----------



## Rarek (31. Januar 2015)

mal sehn wie doll das Team abfällt... also ich rechne momentan mit 1kk bis 2kk PPD


----------



## brooker (31. Januar 2015)

... erstmal abwarten. Wir wissen ja nicht womit die anderen Teams falten. Wenn wir Glück haben, ist dort der BIG - Anteil größer als bei uns und dann wäre es sogar positiv.


----------



## Bumblebee (31. Januar 2015)

... und wir wollen es ja nicht (nur) an den Punkten festmachen 

Ich bin jedenfalls gespannt was die Dual-CPU's mit "normalen" Larges so durchkauen


----------



## brooker (31. Januar 2015)

... die TPF wird echt süss sein


----------



## TheSebi41 (31. Januar 2015)

hbf878 schrieb:


> Die Priorität des Core17-Prozesses erhöhen und die von nacl64.exe etwas absenken. Immer drauf achten, dass Core17.exe genug Leistung zur Verfügung steht, um damit die Grafikkarte zu "befeuern". Dauerhaft ändern lässt sich die Priorität leider nur mit Zusatzprogrammen wie Process Lasso, das es auch als portable Version gibt. Ich benutze Process Lasso ausschließlich, um Prioritäten dauerhaft zuzuweisen, die ganzen anderen Funktionen ("Probalancing", "Smart Trim" etc) sind unnötig und können deaktiviert werden.



ach so, was bringt dann die slot Option *core-priority *


----------



## Mr.Knister (1. Februar 2015)

Hallo liebe Falter!

Habe mich jetzt auch anstecken lassen und einfach mal am Spiele-PC drauflosgefaltet, bin aber etwas verwirrt.

Obwohl ich den "Folding Power"-Regler auf "Full" stehen und die Prioritäten im Taskmanager auf "Hoch" gestellt habe, erreiche ich nur 3171 ppd auf dem i5-2500K (Projekt 9010) und 1679 auf der HD 6870 (Projekt 13001).
Gestern Abend waren es noch um die 7000 auf der CPU, aber auch das kommt mir klein vor...Die Slots habe ich erst mal unangetastet gelassen, der Taskmanager bescheinigt dem Core_a4 75% und Core_17 zwischen 13 und 25% CPU. Afterburner zeigt durchgängig hohe Auslastung auf der GPU an und das System verhält sich insgesamt sehr träge während des Faltens. Es laufen neben dem F@H-Client noch der Afterburner und Firefox mit einem Tab (diesem Thread).

Was mache ich falsch? Firefox wird doch nicht so viel Rechenzeit beanspruchen?

btw,  für euer Engagement hier!

Lg, Knister

EDIT: Noch was zur GPU, aus dem Log: "23:20:11:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 200000 out of 5000000 steps (4%)"; während das Status-Ding 3,51% zeigt...war gestern auch schon so, vor dem Pausieren: 0,nochwas , nach Wiederaufnahme plötzlich 3% im Status-Bereich. Und der Collection Server für die GPU-WU steht auf 0.0.0.0
Ich gehe jetzt erst mal Gassi, schon mal vielen Dank für die Hilfe


----------



## Rarek (1. Februar 2015)

hast du schon mindestens 10 WU's berrechnet? denn erst danach kriegst du die Boni


----------



## Mr.Knister (1. Februar 2015)

Rarek schrieb:


> hast du schon mindestens 10 WU's berrechnet? denn erst danach kriegst du die Boni



Oh, dann ist das normal ? Nein, sind die ersten beiden  Wie es aussieht, wird das auf der GPU auch noch dauern...ETA 9.84 days


----------



## TheSebi41 (1. Februar 2015)

Die angezeigte Zeit stimmt am Anfang nicht, wenn er mal 10% durch hat stimmt es halbwegs


----------



## Rarek (1. Februar 2015)

und das mit den Punkten... das sind momentan noch die Basis Punkte die jede WU auf jeden fall bringt (Base Points)
und die estimated Points (oder so) bekommste nach den 10 WU's
ich glaube auch, dass man sich einen Hohen Boni erst erarbeiten muss 
(also um so schneller die WU's wieder bei Stanford einflattern, um so höher der Boni)


----------



## TheSebi41 (1. Februar 2015)

jop, das ist erst ab 10 (nicht NaCl) WUs so


----------



## hbf878 (1. Februar 2015)

TheSebi41 schrieb:


> ach so, was bringt dann die slot Option *core-priority *


Hat die Einstellung im normalen Client Auswirkungen auf Core17.exe? Hast du das mal probiert? Afaik gibt es nur die Möglichkeiten "idle" oder "low". Beides nicht das Richtige für Core17. 
Und bei NaCl gibt es die Einstellung gar nicht.
Werde das ggf mal im Laufe des Tages ausprobieren, ob im normalen Client auch "high" akzeptiert wird.


----------



## Mr.Knister (1. Februar 2015)

Die erste Unit ist geWUppt  Und die est. ppd liegen jetzt auch bei 7k/8k für GPU/CPU, Tendenz steigend 

Collection Server 0.0.0.0, kann das heißen, dass einfach noch keiner festgelegt ist, weil die Berechnung noch nicht so weit ist?


----------



## hbf878 (1. Februar 2015)

Mr.Knister schrieb:


> Collection Server 0.0.0.0, kann das heißen, dass einfach noch keiner festgelegt ist, weil die Berechnung noch nicht so weit ist?


Steht bei mir auch immer bei den GPU-WUs. Keine  Ahnung, ob das so soll, aber bei mir funzt es problemlos


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (1. Februar 2015)

Danke an sc89 für das geile Avatar Bild !

Werde es über die Falt Aktion einblenden, macht mit !


----------



## brooker (1. Februar 2015)

... das sind wirklich schöne Avatars!


----------



## Haxti (1. Februar 2015)

Dann muss ich ja Namen lesen anstatt Bilder zu gucken


----------



## brooker (1. Februar 2015)

... Trouble-Shooting: CPU-WU hängt seit 3h auf 99,99%, was ist zu tun?


----------



## hbf878 (1. Februar 2015)

Guck ins Log, möglicherweise ist der Core17 zwischendurch abgestürzt, der Fahviewer hat das aber nicht mitgekriegt und die Prozentanzeige einfach weiterlaufen lassen. 
Troubleshooting: Den Slot pausieren und wieder starten oder sogar Beenden und Neustarten des Clients. Ggf Neustart des PCs, um sicher zu gehen.


----------



## Uwe64LE (1. Februar 2015)

Das hab ich öfter mal, wenn ich nebenbei irgendetwas mache, das den Grafiktreiber zum "Stottern" bringt. Ganz oft passiert mir das 
beim Nutzen von streetview.
Ich pausiere dann den client, breche ihn mit "quit" ab und starte den Rechner neu.
Danach passt das wieder.


----------



## Mr.Knister (1. Februar 2015)

Habe jetzt noch einen Pentium4-HT-Server mit 2 GiB RAM angeworfen, dafür die Heizung runtergedreht .
Allerdings war da noch ein 32-Bit-Ubuntu drauf, das ich jetzt verwende. Sollte ich mir die halbe Stunde Zeit nehmen und was 64-bittiges installieren, oder bringt das nichts?
Viel kommt so ja nicht herum mit 69 ppd


----------



## TheSebi41 (1. Februar 2015)

Ich glaub das kannst du dir sparen  Der ist nicht mehr wirklich zum falten geeignet


----------



## Mr.Knister (1. Februar 2015)

Hab ich mir auch gedacht  Die eine WU gönne ich ihm aber noch als Heizexperiment. Jetzt steht er schon bei 6%, wäre ja schade drum, außerdem mag ich das Lüfterrauschen


----------



## sc59 (1. Februar 2015)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Danke an sc89 für das geile Avatar Bild !
> 
> Werde es über die Falt Aktion einblenden, macht mit !



Der Ruhm gebührt Abductee


----------



## brooker (1. Februar 2015)

... starker 15ner WU-Regen in Wolfsburg. Ich hoffe bei Euch ist es besser!?


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Februar 2015)

Danke der Nachfrage - in meiner Region heftiger 17er-Schneefall


----------



## sc59 (2. Februar 2015)

Rarek schrieb:


> mal sehn wie doll das Team abfällt... also ich rechne momentan mit 1kk bis 2kk PPD





brooker schrieb:


> ... erstmal abwarten. Wir wissen ja nicht womit die anderen Teams falten. Wenn wir Glück haben, ist dort der BIG - Anteil größer als bei uns und dann wäre es sogar positiv.




HardOCp ist bestimmt einer der mit am grössten darunter leidet das es keine Big´s mehr gibt.
wir 70335 sind da sehr gut aufgestellt mit einer homogenen Verteilung auf CPU und GPU


----------



## Rarek (2. Februar 2015)

sowas schmerzt... die sind ja gut am fallen


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Februar 2015)

sc59 schrieb:


> HardOCp ist bestimmt einer der mit am grössten darunter leidet das es keine Big´s mehr gibt.
> wir 70335 sind da sehr gut aufgestellt mit einer homogenen Verteilung auf CPU und GPU



Jupp, wenn man sich das ansieht bluten einem die Augen


----------



## Rarek (2. Februar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


einige fallen, andere steigen auf... z.B. haben wir in 17.3 Jahren nen Konkurrenten


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Februar 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> @Sebi: Bumblebee ist bereits dran.
> 
> Ich hatte damals mit meiner 7970 mit folgendem Treiber die besten Ergebnisse: Catalyst 14.301.1006-141009a-176674E - OpenGl 6.14.10.13085.
> Getestet wurde mit LUXMARK.



Darauf komme ich nun zurück...

Ich sollte aber gleich vorausschicken, dass ich eher der N_VIDIA-Typ bin und mich mit AMD/ATI weniger auskenne

So wie es (bei mir) ausschaut laufen die "älteren Karten" (<Tahiti) am besten mit 12.4 und 12.9
Meine Hawaii haben vom 14.12 (Omega) nicht profitiert; aber sind auch nicht "schlechter" geworden


----------



## Rarek (2. Februar 2015)

zum Thema [H]ardOCP: 
mal eben 2kk PPH weniger...


----------



## Amigafan (2. Februar 2015)

Für Alle, die 750,-€ übrig haben und nicht wissen, was sie damit anfangen sollen:

EVGA Geforce GTX 980 Kingpin mit drei Stromanschlüssen


----------



## Rarek (2. Februar 2015)

was meinste wieviele PPD die macht?


----------



## brooker (2. Februar 2015)

... bei Ebay gibts die Stromanschlüsse auch einzelt, man kann sich die dann je nach Belieben mit Sekundenkleber noch dran kleben.


----------



## TheSebi41 (2. Februar 2015)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Darauf komme ich nun zurück...
> 
> Ich sollte aber gleich vorausschicken, dass ich eher der N_VIDIA-Typ bin und mich mit AMD/ATI weniger auskenne
> 
> ...



Hast du wohl fast das gleiche Hardwaresortiment wie die Redaktion 

Ich hab jetz auch etwas getestet, Omega ist wohl wohl doch der Beste für Hawaii, auch wenn man sogar ab und zu mal was spielt . Für Tahiti muss ich noch schaun


----------



## DOcean (2. Februar 2015)

Folding

was denn da los? hab ich eine "böse" WU abbekommen? die brauch so lange?

An die Logs komm ich leider im Moment nicht ran...


----------



## brooker (2. Februar 2015)

... ich habe hier schon wieder 0x15er Alarm und werde ppd-mäßig heute wieder absacken. Ich hoffe, bei Euch läuft es besser und es wird kompensiert!? :/


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (3. Februar 2015)

Bei mir läuft es  Habe noch 10k PPD getweak an meinen Systemen  
Wird aber noch weiter gepusht bei mir, will jeden Tag über 200k kommen


----------



## hbf878 (3. Februar 2015)

Ich kriege keine WU für meine HD 7770?!


Spoiler





```
22:32:47:WU00:FS02:Connecting to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80
22:32:47:WU00:FS02:News: 
22:32:47:WARNING:WU00:FS02:Failed to get assignment from 'assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80': Empty work server assignment
22:32:47:WU00:FS02:Connecting to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:8080
22:32:48:WU00:FS02:News: 
22:32:48:WARNING:WU00:FS02:Failed to get assignment from 'assign-GPU.stanford.edu:8080': Empty work server assignment
22:32:48:ERROR:WU00:FS02:Exception: Could not get an assignment
22:37:01:WU00:FS02:Connecting to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80
22:37:02:WU00:FS02:News: 
22:37:02:WARNING:WU00:FS02:Failed to get assignment from 'assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80': Empty work server assignment
22:37:02:WU00:FS02:Connecting to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:8080
22:37:02:WU00:FS02:News: 
22:37:02:WARNING:WU00:FS02:Failed to get assignment from 'assign-GPU.stanford.edu:8080': Empty work server assignment
22:37:02:ERROR:WU00:FS02:Exception: Could not get an assignment
22:43:52:WU00:FS02:Connecting to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80
22:43:56:WU00:FS02:News: 
22:43:56:WARNING:WU00:FS02:Failed to get assignment from 'assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80': Empty work server assignment
22:43:56:WU00:FS02:Connecting to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:8080
22:43:57:WU00:FS02:News: 
22:43:57:WARNING:WU00:FS02:Failed to get assignment from 'assign-GPU.stanford.edu:8080': Empty work server assignment
22:43:57:ERROR:WU00:FS02:Exception: Could not get an assignment
```



Liegt der Fehler bei mir oder bei Stanford? Kann leider mit dieser Server-Liste nichts anfangen, da ich nicht weiß, wie man sie liest :$.

edit: So wie ich das verstehe, versucht der Client, eine WU von 171.67.108.200 log zu holen. Klappt aber nicht. Weiß jemand, wieso?


----------



## Amigafan (4. Februar 2015)

'assign-GPU.stanford.edu:8080': *Empty work server* assignment

Wie oben zu lesen ist: leerer Arbeitsserver - keine WU´s derzeit vorhanden . . .
Eventuell F@home vollständig beenden und neustarten - vielleicht bekommt die GPU einen anderen Work-Server zugewiesen.


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Februar 2015)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Eventuell F@home vollständig beenden und neustarten - vielleicht bekommt die GPU einen anderen Work-Server zugewiesen.



Das wäre auch meine Empfehlung - ist mir auch schon passiert / habe ich so auch schon lösen können


----------



## hbf878 (4. Februar 2015)

Hat leider nicht geholfen. Auch Neustart des PCs nicht. Letztendlich habe ich den Slot der GPU gelöscht und wieder hinzugefügt - jetzt läuft es wieder. Dafür eine Nacht Faltzeit verloren :$


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Februar 2015)

hbf878 schrieb:


> .... Dafür eine Nacht Faltzeit verloren :$



Sch***ade eigentlich


----------



## Mr.Knister (4. Februar 2015)

Verfällt ein Passkey, wenn man einen neuen anfordert?

Btw: Meine Graka hat mitten in der ersten WU den Geist aufgegeben


----------



## Rarek (4. Februar 2015)

wofür nen neuer?


----------



## sc59 (4. Februar 2015)

Info zu Leistungsschwachen Gafikkarten.

QuelleFoldingForum:

*Re: Updates thread*

" by *bruce* » Tue Feb 03, 2015 10:20 pm 
There has been a change that some of you may want to take advantage of.  If you have a "slow" NVidia GPU that's still officially supported, you may add the option max-packet-size=small to your GPU slot and re-enable it.  That option _SHOULD_ limit your assignments to FahCore_15 projects.  You won't be assigned the big projects which use FahCore_17-18.

GPU deadlines for Core_15 projects tend to be less restrictive that Cores 17-18.  Core_15 does not offer bonus points (which may be a strategic advantage for the slow GPUs since all the points are incorporated into the baseline points).

For systems with integrated GPUs (including laptops) you might or might not benefit from folding with that GPU as long as CUDA is supported.

We also recommend another option: upgrade to a faster GPU. "


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Februar 2015)

Mr.Knister schrieb:


> Verfällt ein Passkey, wenn man einen neuen anfordert?



Davon ausgehend, dass du dieselben Daten verwendest solltest du eigentlich *DEINEN* Key wiederkriegen



Mr.Knister schrieb:


> Btw: Meine Graka hat mitten in der ersten WU den Geist aufgegeben



Nee-also; das ist gemein 

Und @ sc59


----------



## Rarek (4. Februar 2015)

sc59 schrieb:


> Info zu Leistungsschwachen Gafikkarten.
> 
> QuelleFoldingForum:
> *[...]*
> We also recommend another option: upgrade to a faster GPU. "


na toll


----------



## Mr.Knister (4. Februar 2015)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Davon ausgehend, dass du dieselben Daten verwendest solltest du eigentlich *DEINEN* Key wiederkriegen



Habe ich nicht, was wahrscheinlich daran liegt, dass ich eine andere Email-Adresse benutzt habe...Wollte auf dem Notebook falten (Desktop-GPU geht ja nicht mehr) und hatte den ursprünglichen Mailaccount nicht zur Hand.


----------



## sc59 (4. Februar 2015)

das ist doch eignetlich nicht schlecht.
Bsp.:
jemand faltet mit einer GT640 an 0x15 .
5 Stunden am Tag. (der ORB ist mit solchen Karten nicht das beste Punktemodell.)
die WU wird irgendwann inerhalb der Deadline fertig.
Er bekommt seine Punkte.
Stanford seine Ergebnisse.

und der Falter ist auf der sicheren Seite nicht für umsonst seine Hardware bereitgestellt zu haben.

Denn wenn Er mit der Gt640 eine 13000 (0x17) berechnen soll und eben nur die 5h/d faltet ist das bestimmt nicht so prickelnd für die Betroffenen (Falter/ Stanford) .

ausserdem ist das keine Pflichtveranstaltung sondern jeder der das will kann es in den SlotOption einstellen.
mfg sc59
Ps.: der letzte Satz ist natürlich als offizelle Aussage eine Beleidigung für jeden, der seine Hardware bereitstellt. Auch wenn sie bzw. gerade wenn sie nicht zu den leistungsfähigen Modellen zählt.


----------



## StaffBull (4. Februar 2015)

Moin moin,

ich falte ja nun erst seit heute Nacht 4 Uhr und hätte da mal eine Frage. Meine GPU1 hat ein FaHCore 0x17 und läuft normal auf 344k PPD bei 100% Auslastung laut GPU-Z. Meine GPU2 allerdings hat ein FaHCore 0x15 und läuft nur auf 81k PPD bei 89% Auslastung laut GPU-Z.
Kann mir jemand erklären warum GPU1 auf 100% läuft und GPU2 nur auf 89% bzw. warum da so ein Unterschied in den PPD ist?


----------



## TheSebi41 (4. Februar 2015)

Bekommt die GPU2 vielleicht zu wenig CPU Leistung


----------



## StaffBull (4. Februar 2015)

Mhh wo kann ich das genau überprüfen? Eigentlich sind immer beide so auf 89-90% gelaufen...deshalb wundert es mich dass die erste jetzt auf 100% läuft


----------



## picar81_4711 (4. Februar 2015)

StaffBull schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> ich falte ja nun erst seit heute Nacht 4 Uhr und hätte da mal eine Frage. Meine GPU1 hat ein FaHCore 0x17 und läuft normal auf 344k PPD bei 100% Auslastung laut GPU-Z. Meine GPU2 allerdings hat ein FaHCore 0x15 und läuft nur auf 81k PPD bei 89% Auslastung laut GPU-Z.
> Kann mir jemand erklären warum GPU1 auf 100% läuft und GPU2 nur auf 89% bzw. warum da so ein Unterschied in den PPD ist?



Kann viele Ursachen haben. Liegt einmal an der WU, wo auch die Punkte sehr schwanken können, ist von WU zu WU verschieden. Aber kann auch am System liegen, dass eine GPU etwas vernachlässigt wird. Hört sich etwas seltsam an, habe ich aber selber schon erlebt.


----------



## sc59 (4. Februar 2015)

StaffBull schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> ich falte ja nun erst seit heute Nacht 4 Uhr und hätte da mal eine Frage. Meine GPU1 hat ein FaHCore 0x17 und läuft normal auf 344k PPD bei 100% Auslastung laut GPU-Z. Meine GPU2 allerdings hat ein FaHCore 0x15 und läuft nur auf 81k PPD bei 89% Auslastung laut GPU-Z.
> Kann mir jemand erklären warum GPU1 auf 100% läuft und GPU2 nur auf 89% bzw. warum da so ein Unterschied in den PPD ist?




Hi StaffBull,
in diesem Fall liegt das an Core 15 und Core 17.
die beiden Cores berechnen Proteine . istklar
jedoch differiert die Programierung der Cores, was sich in der Auslastung der GPU´s niederschlägt.
Der grösste Unterschied liegt aber im Punktesystem .
Core 17 erhält einen QuickReturnBonus (schnelle Proteinberechnung und Rücksendung viele Punkte) 
Core 15 nicht. (feste Punktevergabe )
grettz sc59
und  das du mitmachst.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (5. Februar 2015)

Wir heben ab wie eine Rakete ! Gratz an das TEAM ! 

*16,161,891 Sau krass, neuer Tagesrekord !*

Gebt weiter Gas !


----------



## StaffBull (5. Februar 2015)

Klasse Leistung vom Team!

Dann lasst uns heute mal noch mehr raus holen! 

Vielleicht komm ich ja heute auch mal an meine 700k PPD ran


----------



## Psycho1996 (5. Februar 2015)

Wenn ich die ganzen Maschinen hier so sehe komme ich mir mit meinem Phenom II X6 irgendwie sowas von lahm vor  

Die GTX 480 mitfalten zu lassen bringts nicht (kostet mich 6k PPD auf der CPU und bringt mir ~10k laut FAH Control => Schlechter Deal, vor allem wenn ich ab und an noch am zocken bin brechen die PPD völlig weg )... 


Irgendwie muss ich mal upgraden... Aber bei den aktuellen Hardwarepreisen  Aber saubere Leistung vom Team bisher, der Graph auf EOC sieht ja mal geil aus! 
PC Games Hardware - Team Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## brooker (5. Februar 2015)

... geht auf den NaCL-Client nur für die CPU.


----------



## kampfschaaaf (5. Februar 2015)

Hai, 

ich falte gerade mit 2 Rechnern. Ein 2600K mit R290 und R270 sowie ein 3970X mit 2x 7970. Die WebControl zeigt mir allerdings immer nur den lokalen Rechner an. Soll das so sein, oder dauert das, bis er alle Slots anzeigt?

Sicherlich wurde schon ähnliches gefragt, aber meine Suche danach hat nix bewirkt.

MfG - kampfschaaaf


----------



## Rarek (5. Februar 2015)

wenn du ihm keinen 2. Rechner einschreibst, zeigt er auch keinen 2. an...
wie du das allerdings anstellst weiß ich net, brauche es aber auch (fürn Server)

ps. ändere mal deine Signatur ab, dein Sysprofile hat ne Rasur bekommen


----------



## Amigafan (5. Februar 2015)

*@kampfschaaaf*

Wenn Du beide Rechner sehen möchtest, verwendest Du entweder "Advanced Control" (statt Web-Control), must dann aber die IP des 2. Rechners eintragen oder HFM.


Habe mal aus "Spass"  meine alte 560Ti 448@822MHz in Betrieb genommen - faltet gerade eine Core15-WU (7627) mit ~31K PPD.
AAAAber - wenn ich den Stromverbrauch des Gesamtsystems sehe, könnte ich . . . 
Zusammen mit einem nichtfaltenden E8500@3300MHz  *~250W*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Februar 2015)

Psycho1996 schrieb:


> Die GTX 480 mitfalten zu lassen bringts nicht (kostet mich 6k PPD auf der CPU und bringt mir ~10k laut FAH Control


Wieviel macht deine 480er?

Hört sich nämlich danach an als würde da was nicht stimmen im Vergleich zu meiner GTS450 die momentan auch mitfaltet > unter V6 ~15kPPD.

Ps:
Mein 1090T faltet mit ~23kPPD unter NaCl auch mit.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (5. Februar 2015)

Psycho1996 schrieb:


> Wenn ich die ganzen Maschinen hier so sehe komme ich mir mit meinem Phenom II X6 irgendwie sowas von lahm vor
> 
> Die GTX 480 mitfalten zu lassen bringts nicht (kostet mich 6k PPD auf der CPU und bringt mir ~10k laut FAH Control => Schlechter Deal, vor allem wenn ich ab und an noch am zocken bin brechen die PPD völlig weg )...
> 
> ...



Wenn du möchtest schaue ich über deinen Einstellungen drüber. Ist deine CPU übertaktet ? Wenn nein auch dass kann ich gerne für dich machen.
Ich zeig dir dann auch wie man aus dem NacL Client ordentlich PPD raushohlen kann 

Wenn du Interesse hast, melde dich, dann gebe ich dir Teamspeak Daten.

Gruß


----------



## StaffBull (5. Februar 2015)

Warum bekommen meine 980er immer diese blöden 0x15 Cores?? Da komm ich ja nie auf meine angestrebten PPD's...kann man das nicht irgendwie unterbinden?


----------



## brooker (5. Februar 2015)

... hey, ruhig Bull  - ich weiss, es ist nervig und ich bin auch immer ein wenig sauer wenn ich die bekomme. Du kannst leider nichts dagegen tun.  Egal wie schwer der Weg, wir schaffen das und holen im Team die verlorenen PPDs für Dich wieder auf! Mach Dir keine Sorgen um die Punkte!


----------



## Chrissyx (5. Februar 2015)

Ich würde ja gerne mitfalten, nur irgendwie will der Client auf meinem neuen PC nicht. 
Im Log steht dann immer sowas:

```
19:26:38:Connecting to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80
19:27:39:WARNING:Attempting to update GPUs.txt from assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80: Failed to read stream
19:27:39:Connecting to assign-GPU2.stanford.edu:80
19:28:40:WARNING:Attempting to update GPUs.txt from assign-GPU2.stanford.edu:80: Failed to read stream
19:28:40:Trying to access database...
19:28:40:Successfully acquired database lock
19:28:40:Enabled folding slot 00: READY cpu:7
19:28:40:WU00:FS00:Downloading core from [URL]http://web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/Core_a4.fah[/URL]
19:28:40:WU00:FS00:Connecting to web.stanford.edu:80
19:33:40:ERROR:WU00:FS00:Exception: Failed to read stream
19:33:40:Connecting to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80
19:34:41:WARNING:Attempting to update GPUs.txt from assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80: Failed to read stream
19:34:41:Connecting to assign-GPU2.stanford.edu:80
19:35:43:WARNING:Attempting to update GPUs.txt from assign-GPU2.stanford.edu:80: Failed to read stream
19:35:43:WU00:FS00:Downloading core from [URL]http://web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/Core_a4.fah[/URL]
19:35:43:WU00:FS00:Connecting to web.stanford.edu:80
```

Hat jemand eine Idee? Firewall etc. blockt da eigentlich nichts.


----------



## brooker (5. Februar 2015)

... ich würde spontan auf einen Block der Firewall tippen. Welche Firewall nutzt Du?


----------



## sc59 (5. Februar 2015)

Chrissyx schrieb:


> Ich würde ja gerne mitfalten, nur irgendwie will der Client auf meinem neuen PC nicht.
> Im Log steht dann immer sowas:
> 
> ```
> ...



Ich würde sagen da fehlt die GPUs.txt bzw ist eine alte und wird nicht upgedatetd.
schau mal bitte hier  --> dort auf here dort direkt die GPUs.txt mit "Speichern unter" herunterladen.
diese dann in :
Method  (Windows XP/7/Vista)
1) Click the *Start Button*
2) Click on *All Programs*
3) Click on *FAHClient* folder
4) Click on *Data Directory* folder
5) A window will open which will contain F@H files and folders
6) You will see either *GPUs* or *GPUs.txt* file, depending on the OS settings
kopieren.
Eventuell ist ein neustart Client /pc notfällig.

Erklärt aber nicht warum der Download des 0xA4 Core für die CPU genaus blockiert wird


----------



## Rarek (5. Februar 2015)

mist, hab grad ne 17'er am Hacken...
 21 min TPF... 
die 18'er mit 8 min. sind viel besser
(gleich punkte und halbe Berrechnungszeit)


----------



## Chrissyx (5. Februar 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> ... ich würde spontan auf einen Block der Firewall tippen. Welche Firewall nutzt Du?


Outpost von Agnitum. Da stellt sich das so dar:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sieht nicht blockiert aus, Client läd aber auch nichts - 0 Bytes übertragen. 



sc59 schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen da fehlt die GPUs.txt bzw ist eine alte und wird nicht upgedatetd.
> schau mal bitte hier  --> dort auf here dort direkt die GPUs.txt mit "Speichern unter" herunterladen.
> diese dann in :
> Method  (Windows XP/7/Vista)
> ...


Hatte ich auch schon probiert, ändert aber nichts daran, dass er den Core nicht geladen bekommt.


----------



## brooker (6. Februar 2015)

@ Chrissyx: hmmm, bitte deinstalliere den  Client nochmal und lösche alle Freigaben der Firewall. Dann bitte Neustarten und neu installieren. Sollte das keine Abhilfe schaffen, bitte vorerst auf den NaCl-Client ausweichen, bis wir eine Lösung gefunden haben. Danke.


----------



## Amigafan (6. Februar 2015)

Meine GTX 560Ti 448 hat jetzt eine Core17-WU zum Falten bekommen - welch ein Unterschied.  
Der Verbrauch ist - bei besserer Faltleistung - auf etwa *205W* gesunken! 
Und dass, obwohl ein Kern der CPU durch den Core17 ausgelastet wird . . .


----------



## mattinator (6. Februar 2015)

Chrissyx schrieb:


> Outpost von Agnitum. Da stellt sich das so dar:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ist das eine spezielle Firewall, hat die ein Antivirus-Plugin ? Oder blockiert evtl. ein Antivirus-Programm ?


----------



## kampfschaaaf (6. Februar 2015)

Amigafan schrieb:


> *@kampfschaaaf*
> 
> Wenn Du beide Rechner sehen möchtest, verwendest Du entweder "Advanced Control" (statt Web-Control), must dann aber die IP des 2. Rechners eintragen oder HFM.



Hat funktioniert. Danke. Die WebCtrl zeigt leider nicht alle Slots an. Die Advanced schon. 
MfG


----------



## Malkolm (6. Februar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

nach etwas längerer Abstinenz (der PhD muss ja mal fertig werden irgendwann) bin ich anlässlich der Faltwoche wieder eingestiegen. Meine Hardware hat sich seit damals (Ende 2013) nicht geändert, es falten immernoch ein 3930K@4,2GHz und eine GTX570.

Damaliger Stand der Dinge war es die CPU unter Linux unter vorgaukeln von 16 Kernen BIGBigWU's beackern zu lassen und die GPU nichts tun zu lassen (damals gabs die Bonuspunkte für schnelle Abgabe bei GPU-WUs noch nicht). Mitlerweile hat sich da aber sicher einiges geändert.

Mag mir jemand fix ein Update geben was sich zwischendrin geändert hat und was heute up-to-date ist?

Gruß
malkolm


----------



## ProfBoom (6. Februar 2015)

Big-WUs gibt es seit einer Woche nicht mehr (außerdem hättest du 24 Kerne gebraucht).
Für die CPU hast du die Wahl zwischen dem normalen Client und dem NaCl im Chrome Browser.
Der NaCl ist für schwache Rechner (oder PCs, die wenig falten) gedacht, hat sehr kleine WUs und jede WU gibt genau 125 Punkte.

Für die GPU gibt es immer noch Core15 ohne Quick Return Bonus und Core17/18 mit.
Meist hat Core17 eine höhere Punkteausbeute bei geringerer Last.
Core17 braucht bei nVidia Systemen einen ganzen Kern für sich, das solltest du berücksichtigen.

Ansonsten haben wir hier im Forum nagelneue Stickies zu den einzelnen Clients.


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Februar 2015)

Hallo Malkolm, willkommen zurück

Eine Anmerkung noch zum guten Post von ProfBoom

Um mit deiner Karte zu falten sollte der beste Treiber drauf sein - für dich wäre das der *327.23 *


----------



## StaffBull (6. Februar 2015)

Gibt es einen bestimmten Treiber den man für eine HD7850 drauf machen sollte?


----------



## brooker (6. Februar 2015)

... nimm diesem hier:  catalyst 14.301.1006-141009a-176674E   mit OpenCL 6.14.10.13085


----------



## Abductee (6. Februar 2015)

Hängt der Server wieder einmal?
Mir werden fast keine (NaCl) WU`s mehr gutgeschrieben


----------



## davidof2001 (6. Februar 2015)

Zur Faltwoche habe ich auch mal wieder eine Schippe draufgepackt.
Und zur Zeit meinen es die Core17er ganz gut mit mir und dem Team.
Aber was in letzter Zeit so an Punkten rauspurzelt ist schon fast unnormal.
Wenn ich überlege, als ich vor 4 Jahren angefangen habe, hatte das ganze Team irgendwas zwischen 2 und 3 Mio. PPD. Und mittlerweile machte der Bumble das alleine.
Oder was eine Graka abliefern kann, dafür hatte Bumble damals seinen ganzen Fuhrpark in Betrieb. 
Respekt an das Team und die Entwicklung.


----------



## Chrissyx (6. Februar 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> @ Chrissyx: hmmm, bitte deinstalliere den  Client nochmal und lösche alle Freigaben der Firewall. Dann bitte Neustarten und neu installieren. Sollte das keine Abhilfe schaffen, bitte vorerst auf den NaCl-Client ausweichen, bis wir eine Lösung gefunden haben. Danke.





mattinator schrieb:


> Ist das eine spezielle Firewall, hat die ein Antivirus-Plugin ? Oder blockiert evtl. ein Antivirus-Programm ?



Hab die Ursache gefunden, es war tatsächlich die Firewall obwohl ich schon "Alle Aktivitäten zulassen" eingestellt hatte. Man muss zusätzlich die Inhaltsfilterung deaktivieren:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Warum dies notwendig ist, bleibt mir schleierhaft, weil es zig andere Programme gibt, die genau so ins Internet dürfen und keine Probleme haben. 

Naja egal, jetzt wird gefaltet!


----------



## brooker (6. Februar 2015)

... mal eine Frage aus meinem Postfach von  FrozenPie:


Ich hätte eine Frage bezüglich wie sinnvoll es wäre eine AM1-CPU (AMD Athlon 5350) inkl. dessen integrierter GPU falten zu lassen. Hat da jemand Erfahrungswerte?


----------



## hbf878 (7. Februar 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> ... mal eine Frage aus meinem Postfach von  FrozenPie:
> 
> 
> Ich hätte eine Frage bezüglich wie sinnvoll es wäre eine AM1-CPU (AMD Athlon 5350) inkl. dessen integrierter GPU falten zu lassen. Hat da jemand Erfahrungswerte?


Habe keine Erfahrungswerte, allerdings als grober Richtwert: Die IPC des Athlon 5350 entspricht etwa der eines Intel Core 2. Die PPD dürften beim Falten mit NaCl auf 4 Kernen so bei 8000-10000 liegen. Angesichts des ziemlich niedrigen Stromverbrauchs wäre der Athlon wohl falttauglich...


----------



## Amigafan (7. Februar 2015)

Gibt es verlässliche Infos darüber, inwieweit - bei einer älteren GPU - der FW 327.23 gegenüber noch älteren FW-Treibern Performancevorteile für F@home bietet?

Ich benutze z. B. für meine GTX 560Ti448 unter Win7 noch den alten FW 306.23 - und bin mit dessen Stabilität und Performance zufrieden.
Was bringt es mir, auf Version 327.23 zu updaten?


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Februar 2015)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Gibt es verlässliche Infos darüber, inwieweit - bei einer älteren GPU - der FW 327.23 gegenüber noch älteren FW-Treibern Performancevorteile für F@home bietet?
> 
> Ich benutze z. B. für meine GTX 560Ti448 unter Win7 noch den alten FW 306.23 - und bin mit dessen Stabilität und Performance zufrieden.
> Was bringt es mir, auf Version 327.23 zu updaten?



Das ist eine ausgezeichnete Frage
Ich *meine* mich zu erinnern, dass der  306.23 (wie du sagst) stabil und "faltgut" war
Der 327.23 ist einfach der "letzte" und "neueste" Treiber der für *NICHT-MAXWELL*- Karten zum falten geeignet war/ist


----------



## benjasso (7. Februar 2015)

Hallo,
ich hab mir diese Woche zum Anlass genommen, meine GPU (GTX660) mal wieder falten zu lassen. Als erstes kam folgende WU:

Received Unit: id:00 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:9106 run:2 clone:0 gen:92 core:0x18 unit:0x0000006b0a3b1e81546bd2ddb76f98a1

Dafür müsste ich 20.468 Punkte bekommen haben. Der Client hat mit Bonus allerdings viel mehr als erwartet angezeigt. Ist das OK so oder hat da was mit meinen Bonus nicht geklappt? Mein Passkey ist eingetragen.


----------



## mattinator (7. Februar 2015)

Der Client kann sich auch "verrrechnen", allerdings nicht in Größenordnungen. Was hat er denn prognostiziert ? Ansonsten mal den Passkey prüfen oder einen besorgen (https://folding.stanford.edu/home/faq/faq-passkey/#ntoc3) und eintragen, sonst gibt es keinen QRB (Bonus). Diesen bekommst Du auch erst nach 10 mit Bonusabgelieferten Projekten (falls ich noch up2date bin). Wenn Du Wert auf viele Punkte / einen hohen Bonus legst, diese Projekte mgl. am Stück durchrechnen lassen.


----------



## picar81_4711 (7. Februar 2015)

Abductee schrieb:


> Hängt der Server wieder einmal?
> Mir werden fast keine (NaCl) WU`s mehr gutgeschrieben



Ja, auch bei mir wurden innerhalb 6 Stunden keine SMPs angerechnet, aber danach gings wieder....


----------



## benjasso (7. Februar 2015)

OK, ich denke es hat sich erledigt. Wenn ich jetzt das nächste Projekt so sehen, dann hab ich wohl bei PPD nachgesehen und nicht bei den Estimated Credits. Danke trotzdem.


----------



## Abductee (7. Februar 2015)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Ja, auch bei mir wurden innerhalb 6 Stunden keine SMPs angerechnet, aber danach gings wieder....



Bei mir werden aktuell nur 10-12 WU`s die Stunde abgerechnet, Irgendwann gibts dann wieder eine Abrechnung mit >120 WU`s auf einmal.


----------



## T0M@0 (7. Februar 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich wollte mal wieder meine GTX580 falten lassen. Leider schafft die laut Client nur noch 421PPD  Hab auch extra schon den Treiber 327.23 installiert.

Habt ihr eine Idee, warum das so wenig PPD's sind? (Ist zwar schon älter die Karte, aber soooo schlecht kann die auch nicht sein)


----------



## benjasso (7. Februar 2015)

@T0M@0
Das pegelt sich erst nach den ersten paar Prozent ein. War bei mir auch so


----------



## T0M@0 (7. Februar 2015)

hm, der braucht aber für ein Prozent fast 3 Stunden...  Ist das normal?


----------



## Rarek (7. Februar 2015)

das steht da nur... das sollte sich eig. auch noch einpendeln
ich war am anfang auch schon bei 2,5h und jetzt sind es 8 min. (wenns denn keine 17'er ist)


----------



## Amigafan (7. Februar 2015)

*@TOM@0*

Das kann aber auch gut an der Core18-WU liegen.
Wenn Du solche WU´s "verhindern" willst, solltest Du als Flag: *max-packet-size=small* angeben - brachte mir mit einer GTX 560Ti448 Core15-WU´s - und die sind auch noch ideal für Deine GTX 580.
Oder - Du versuchst Dich mit Linux - und bekommst nur Core17-WU´s.


----------



## T0M@0 (7. Februar 2015)

Problem hat sich erledigt, danke für eure Hilfe 

Die 580 macht nun 44000 PPD

Problem war wirklich die Anzeige von FAH Control. Laut Log Datei war ich schon bei über 3%, obwohl im FAHControl 0,08% Stand


----------



## brooker (7. Februar 2015)

... T0M@0... gogo ...


----------



## Knussperkopp (7. Februar 2015)

Hallo, wie kann es sein das eine WU nach dem fertig stellen wieder auf 50% springt und auf einmal 2 Tage braucht bis Sie fertig ist? Kurz nach dem sprung auf 50 % ist die Grafikkarte ca. 10 ohne Laste gelaufen, hab dann einen Neustart geamcht aber das Problem besteht immer noch.


----------



## mattinator (7. Februar 2015)

Du musst Du mal genauer in das Protokoll schauen und / oder hier posten.


----------



## Knussperkopp (7. Februar 2015)

Meinst du das hier?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mittlerweile steht da 2:22 h dran, die WU hätte aber um 15 Uhr fertig sein sollen! Somit hätte die Grafikkarte den ganzen morgen quasi umsonst gefaltet.


----------



## hbf878 (7. Februar 2015)

Manchmal bleibt der Core17 im Hintergrund hängen. Häufig dadurch, dass der Grafiktreiber abstürzt (Fehlermeldung "Der Anzeigentreiber reagiert nicht mehr und wurde wiederhergestellt" o.ä.). FAHControl (das Programm zur Überwachung des Clients) kriegt das nicht mit und zählt einfach weiter die Prozente. Erst ganz zum Schluss checkt das Programm dann, dass die WU gar nicht fertig ist 
Mögliche Ursachen für Grafiktreiber-Crashes:
OC
bestimmte Anwendungen
Probleme mit Aero / dwm.exe
uvm...


----------



## Knussperkopp (7. Februar 2015)

OC und Aero fallen schonmal weg und andere Programme sind auch nicht gelaufen. Ist halt sehr ärgerlich sowas.


----------



## brooker (7. Februar 2015)

... stimmt, dass ist wirklich ärgerlich! Schau mal die Logs an. Evtl. war es wirklich eine Treiberrücksetzung.


----------



## mattinator (7. Februar 2015)

Knussperkopp schrieb:


> Meinst du das hier?



Im Prinzip ja, aber besser das komplette Protokoll kurz vor bis nach dem Fehler. Man kann das Protokoll auch als Text in die Zwischenablage kopieren und hier im Spoiler posten, Bsp.


Spoiler



10:06:57:WU02:FS00:0xa4:
10:06:57:WU02:FS00:0xa4roject: 9009 (Run 269, Clone 2, Gen 101)
10:06:57:WU02:FS00:0xa4:
10:06:57:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Assembly optimizations on if available.
10:06:57:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Entering M.D.
10:07:01:WU00:FS00:Upload complete
10:07:01:WU00:FS00:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
10:07:01:WU00:FS00:Final credit estimate, 1917.00 points


Den Spoiler erstellt man so:

```
[SPOILER]
[/SPOILER]
```


----------



## Knussperkopp (7. Februar 2015)

Das ist das ganze Protokoll hatte. Hatte kurz zuvor einen Neustart gemacht. Oder gibt es eine andere möglich die Log einzusehen.


----------



## mattinator (7. Februar 2015)

Die älteren Protokolle findest Du in der Standard-Installation unter C:\ProgramData\FAHClient\logs, sind alles Text-Dateien.


----------



## Knussperkopp (7. Februar 2015)

Danke schonmal für die Hilfe. Ich habe die logs gesucht und Sie bei C:User\AppData\Roaming\FAHClient\logs, gefunden. Weiss nur nicht was ich da genau suchen soll.


Spoiler



*********************** Log Started 2015-02-07T01:39:11Z ***********************
01:39:11:************************* Folding@home Client *************************
01:39:11:      Website: Folding@home
01:39:11:    Copyright: (c) 2009-2014 Stanford University
01:39:11:       Author: Joseph Coffland <joseph@cauldrondevelopment.com>
01:39:11:         Args: 
01:39:11:       Config: C:/Users/User/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/config.xml
01:39:11:******************************** Build ********************************
01:39:11:      Version: 7.4.4
01:39:11:         Date: Mar 4 2014
01:39:11:         Time: 20:26:54
01:39:11:      SVN Rev: 4130
01:39:11:       Branch: fah/trunk/client
01:39:11:     Compiler: Intel(R) C++ MSVC 1500 mode 1200
01:39:11:      Options: /TP /nologo /EHa /Qdiag-disable:4297,4103,1786,279 /Ox -arch:SSE
01:39:11:               /QaxSSE2,SSE3,SSSE3,SSE4.1,SSE4.2 /Qopenmp /Qrestrict /MT /Qmkl
01:39:11:     Platform: win32 XP
01:39:11:         Bits: 32
01:39:11:         Mode: Release
01:39:11:******************************* System ********************************
01:39:11:          CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4770K CPU @ 3.50GHz
01:39:11:       CPU ID: GenuineIntel Family 6 Model 60 Stepping 3
01:39:11:         CPUs: 8
01:39:11:       Memory: 15.88GiB
01:39:11:  Free Memory: 14.59GiB
01:39:11:      Threads: WINDOWS_THREADS
01:39:11:   OS Version: 6.2
01:39:11:  Has Battery: false
01:39:11:   On Battery: false
01:39:11:   UTC Offset: 1
01:39:11:          PID: 1936
01:39:11:          CWD: C:/Users/User/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient
01:39:11:           OS: Windows 8.1 Pro
01:39:11:      OS Arch: AMD64
01:39:11:         GPUs: 1
01:39:11:        GPU 0: NVIDIA:3 GK110 [GeForce GTX 780 Ti]
01:39:11:         CUDA: 3.5
01:39:11:  CUDA Driver: 7000
01:39:11:Win32 Service: false
01:39:11:***********************************************************************
01:39:11:<config>
01:39:11:  <!-- Slot Control -->
01:39:11:  <power v='FULL'/>
01:39:11:
01:39:11:  <!-- User Information -->
01:39:11:  <passkey v='********************************'/>
01:39:11:  <team v='70335'/>
01:39:11:  <user v='User'/>
01:39:11:
01:39:11:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
01:39:11:  <slot id='0' type='CPU'>
01:39:11:    <paused v='true'/>
01:39:11:  </slot>
01:39:11:  <slot id='1' type='GPU'>
01:39:11:    <paused v='true'/>
01:39:11:  </slot>
01:39:11:</config>
01:39:11:Trying to access database...
01:39:11:Successfully acquired database lock
01:39:11:Enabled folding slot 00: PAUSED cpu:7 (by user)
01:39:11:Enabled folding slot 01: PAUSED gpu:0:GK110 [GeForce GTX 780 Ti] (by user)
01:39:43:17:127.0.0.1:New Web connection
01:39:48:FS00:Unpaused
01:39:48:FS01:Unpaused
01:39:48:WU02:FS01:Starting
01:39:48:WU02:FS01:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/User/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_18.fah/FahCore_18.exe -dir 02 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 1936 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia
01:39:48:WU02:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 2644
01:39:48:WU02:FS01:Core PID:4780
01:39:48:WU02:FS01:FahCore 0x18 started
01:39:48:WU01:FS00:Starting
01:39:48:WU01:FS00:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/User/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/Core_a4.fah/FahCore_a4.exe -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 1936 -checkpoint 15 -np 7
01:39:48:WU01:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 6264
01:39:48:WU01:FS00:Core PID:6280
01:39:48:WU01:FS00:FahCore 0xa4 started
01:39:48:WU02:FS01:0x18:*********************** Log Started 2015-02-07T01:39:48Z ***********************
01:39:48:WU02:FS01:0x18roject: 10477 (Run 0, Clone 216, Gen 10)
01:39:48:WU02:FS01:0x18:Unit: 0x00000012538b3dba548b1ff9ea83d98d
01:39:48:WU02:FS01:0x18:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
01:39:48:WU02:FS01:0x18:Machine: 1
01:39:48:WU02:FS01:0x18igital signatures verified
01:39:48:WU02:FS01:0x18:Folding@home GPU core18
01:39:48:WU02:FS01:0x18:Version 0.0.3
01:39:48:WU02:FS01:0x18:  Found a checkpoint file
01:39:48:WU01:FS00:0xa4:
01:39:48:WU01:FS00:0xa4:*------------------------------*
01:39:48:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Folding@Home Gromacs GB Core
01:39:48:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Version 2.27 (Dec. 15, 2010)
01:39:48:WU01:FS00:0xa4:
01:39:48:WU01:FS00:0xa4reparing to commence simulation
01:39:48:WU01:FS00:0xa4:- Looking at optimizations...
01:39:48:WU01:FS00:0xa4:- Files status OK
01:39:48:WU01:FS00:0xa4:- Expanded 918111 -> 1523092 (decompressed 165.8 percent)
01:39:48:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=918111 data_size=1523092, decompressed_data_size=1523092 diff=0
01:39:48:WU01:FS00:0xa4:- Digital signature verified
01:39:48:WU01:FS00:0xa4:
01:39:48:WU01:FS00:0xa4roject: 9010 (Run 496, Clone 1, Gen 52)
01:39:48:WU01:FS00:0xa4:
01:39:48:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Assembly optimizations on if available.
01:39:48:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Entering M.D.
01:39:54:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Using Gromacs checkpoints
01:39:54:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Mapping NT from 7 to 7 
01:39:54:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Resuming from checkpoint
01:39:54:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Verified 01/wudata_01.log
01:39:54:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Verified 01/wudata_01.trr
01:39:54:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Verified 01/wudata_01.xtc
01:39:54:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Verified 01/wudata_01.edr
01:39:54:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 64210 out of 250000 steps  (25%)
01:40:12:Removing old file 'configs/config-20150204-204237.xml'
01:40:12:Saving configuration to config.xml
01:40:12:<config>
01:40:12:  <!-- Slot Control -->
01:40:12:  <power v='FULL'/>
01:40:12:
01:40:12:  <!-- User Information -->
01:40:12:  <passkey v='********************************'/>
01:40:12:  <team v='70335'/>
01:40:12:  <user v='User'/>
01:40:12:
01:40:12:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
01:40:12:  <slot id='0' type='CPU'/>
01:40:12:  <slot id='1' type='GPU'/>
01:40:12:</config>
01:40:15:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 2375000 out of 5000000 steps (47%)
01:40:15:WU02:FS01:0x18:Temperature control disabled. Requirements: single Nvidia GPU, tmax must be < 110 and twait >= 900
01:40:25:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 65000 out of 250000 steps  (26%)
01:42:02:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 67500 out of 250000 steps  (27%)
01:42:32:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 2400000 out of 5000000 steps (48%)
01:43:29:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 70000 out of 250000 steps  (28%)
01:44:59:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 72500 out of 250000 steps  (29%)
01:46:27:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 75000 out of 250000 steps  (30%)
01:46:45:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 2450000 out of 5000000 steps (49%)
01:47:53:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 77500 out of 250000 steps  (31%)
01:49:23:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 80000 out of 250000 steps  (32%)
01:50:54:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 82500 out of 250000 steps  (33%)
01:50:58:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 2500000 out of 5000000 steps (50%)
01:52:23:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 85000 out of 250000 steps  (34%)
01:53:51:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 87500 out of 250000 steps  (35%)
01:55:23:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 90000 out of 250000 steps  (36%)
01:55:27:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 2550000 out of 5000000 steps (51%)
01:56:51:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 92500 out of 250000 steps  (37%)
01:58:17:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 95000 out of 250000 steps  (38%)
01:59:43:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 2600000 out of 5000000 steps (52%)
01:59:49:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 97500 out of 250000 steps  (39%)
02:01:17:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 100000 out of 250000 steps  (40%)
02:02:44:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 102500 out of 250000 steps  (41%)
02:04:10:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 2650000 out of 5000000 steps (53%)
02:04:12:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 105000 out of 250000 steps  (42%)
02:05:39:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 107500 out of 250000 steps  (43%)
02:07:06:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 110000 out of 250000 steps  (44%)
02:08:23:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 2700000 out of 5000000 steps (54%)
02:08:33:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 112500 out of 250000 steps  (45%)
02:10:02:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 115000 out of 250000 steps  (46%)
02:11:28:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 117500 out of 250000 steps  (47%)
02:12:35:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 2750000 out of 5000000 steps (55%)
02:12:55:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 120000 out of 250000 steps  (48%)
02:14:22:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 122500 out of 250000 steps  (49%)
02:15:49:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 125000 out of 250000 steps  (50%)
02:16:58:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 2800000 out of 5000000 steps (56%)
02:17:16:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 127500 out of 250000 steps  (51%)
02:18:42:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 130000 out of 250000 steps  (52%)
02:20:10:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 132500 out of 250000 steps  (53%)
02:21:10:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 2850000 out of 5000000 steps (57%)
02:21:37:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 135000 out of 250000 steps  (54%)
02:23:04:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 137500 out of 250000 steps  (55%)
02:24:32:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 140000 out of 250000 steps  (56%)
02:25:33:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 2900000 out of 5000000 steps (58%)
02:25:58:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 142500 out of 250000 steps  (57%)
02:27:26:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 145000 out of 250000 steps  (58%)
02:28:53:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 147500 out of 250000 steps  (59%)
02:29:45:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 2950000 out of 5000000 steps (59%)
02:30:20:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 150000 out of 250000 steps  (60%)
02:31:47:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 152500 out of 250000 steps  (61%)
02:33:15:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 155000 out of 250000 steps  (62%)
02:33:57:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 3000000 out of 5000000 steps (60%)
02:34:42:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 157500 out of 250000 steps  (63%)
02:36:10:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 160000 out of 250000 steps  (64%)
02:37:37:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 162500 out of 250000 steps  (65%)
02:38:20:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 3050000 out of 5000000 steps (61%)
02:39:04:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 165000 out of 250000 steps  (66%)
02:40:32:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 167500 out of 250000 steps  (67%)
02:41:59:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 170000 out of 250000 steps  (68%)
02:42:32:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 3100000 out of 5000000 steps (62%)
02:43:26:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 172500 out of 250000 steps  (69%)
02:44:52:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 175000 out of 250000 steps  (70%)
02:46:19:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 177500 out of 250000 steps  (71%)
02:46:56:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 3150000 out of 5000000 steps (63%)
02:47:46:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 180000 out of 250000 steps  (72%)
02:49:13:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 182500 out of 250000 steps  (73%)
02:50:40:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 185000 out of 250000 steps  (74%)
02:51:07:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 3200000 out of 5000000 steps (64%)
02:52:08:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 187500 out of 250000 steps  (75%)
02:53:35:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 190000 out of 250000 steps  (76%)
02:55:02:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 192500 out of 250000 steps  (77%)
02:55:19:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 3250000 out of 5000000 steps (65%)
02:56:29:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 195000 out of 250000 steps  (78%)
02:57:55:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 197500 out of 250000 steps  (79%)
02:59:22:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 200000 out of 250000 steps  (80%)
02:59:43:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 3300000 out of 5000000 steps (66%)
03:00:50:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 202500 out of 250000 steps  (81%)
03:02:16:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 205000 out of 250000 steps  (82%)
03:03:43:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 207500 out of 250000 steps  (83%)
03:03:54:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 3350000 out of 5000000 steps (67%)
03:05:10:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 210000 out of 250000 steps  (84%)
03:06:36:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 212500 out of 250000 steps  (85%)
03:08:03:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 215000 out of 250000 steps  (86%)
03:08:18:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 3400000 out of 5000000 steps (68%)
03:09:30:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 217500 out of 250000 steps  (87%)
03:10:57:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 220000 out of 250000 steps  (88%)
03:12:24:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 222500 out of 250000 steps  (89%)
03:12:29:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 3450000 out of 5000000 steps (69%)
03:13:51:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 225000 out of 250000 steps  (90%)
03:15:18:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 227500 out of 250000 steps  (91%)
03:16:41:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 3500000 out of 5000000 steps (70%)
03:16:45:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 230000 out of 250000 steps  (92%)
03:18:12:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 232500 out of 250000 steps  (93%)
03:19:39:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 235000 out of 250000 steps  (94%)
03:21:05:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 3550000 out of 5000000 steps (71%)
03:21:06:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 237500 out of 250000 steps  (95%)
03:22:34:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 240000 out of 250000 steps  (96%)
03:24:01:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 242500 out of 250000 steps  (97%)
03:25:17:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 3600000 out of 5000000 steps (72%)
03:25:28:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 245000 out of 250000 steps  (98%)
03:26:56:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 247500 out of 250000 steps  (99%)
03:26:57:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.200:8080
03:26:58:WU00:FS00:Assigned to work server 171.64.65.124
03:26:58:WU00:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: RUNNING cpu:7 from 171.64.65.124
03:26:58:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.124:8080
03:27:00:WU00:FS00ownloading 892.10KiB
03:27:01:WU00:FS00ownload complete
03:27:01:WU00:FS00:Received Unit: id:00 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:9012 run:335 clone:4 gen:36 core:0xa4 unit:0x0000002d664f2de4548af8ad6175e387
03:28:23:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 250000 out of 250000 steps  (100%)
03:28:23:WU01:FS00:0xa4ynamicWrapper: Finished Work Unit: sleep=10000
03:28:33:WU01:FS00:0xa4:
03:28:33:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Finished Work Unit:
03:28:33:WU01:FS00:0xa4:- Reading up to 909432 from "01/wudata_01.trr": Read 909432
03:28:33:WU01:FS00:0xa4:trr file hash check passed.
03:28:33:WU01:FS00:0xa4:- Reading up to 833652 from "01/wudata_01.xtc": Read 833652
03:28:33:WU01:FS00:0xa4:xtc file hash check passed.
03:28:33:WU01:FS00:0xa4:edr file hash check passed.
03:28:33:WU01:FS00:0xa4:logfile size: 24679
03:28:33:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Leaving Run
03:28:37:WU01:FS00:0xa4:- Writing 1770251 bytes of core data to disk...
03:28:37:WU01:FS00:0xa4one: 1769739 -> 1710670 (compressed to 96.6 percent)
03:28:37:WU01:FS00:0xa4:  ... Done.
03:28:37:WU01:FS00:0xa4:- Shutting down core
03:28:37:WU01:FS00:0xa4:
03:28:37:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
03:28:37:WU01:FS00:FahCore returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
03:28:37:WU01:FS00:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:9010 run:496 clone:1 gen:52 core:0xa4 unit:0x00000049664f2de453c87272b42ea943
03:28:37:WU01:FS00:Uploading 1.63MiB to 171.64.65.124
03:28:37:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.124:8080
03:28:38:WU00:FS00:Starting
03:28:38:WU00:FS00:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/User/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/Core_a4.fah/FahCore_a4.exe -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 1936 -checkpoint 15 -np 7
03:28:38:WU00:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 8176
03:28:38:WU00:FS00:Core PID:2704
03:28:38:WU00:FS00:FahCore 0xa4 started
03:28:38:WU00:FS00:0xa4:
03:28:38:WU00:FS00:0xa4:*------------------------------*
03:28:38:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Folding@Home Gromacs GB Core
03:28:38:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Version 2.27 (Dec. 15, 2010)
03:28:38:WU00:FS00:0xa4:
03:28:38:WU00:FS00:0xa4reparing to commence simulation
03:28:38:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Looking at optimizations...
03:28:38:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Created dyn
03:28:38:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Files status OK
03:28:38:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Expanded 912995 -> 1513440 (decompressed 165.7 percent)
03:28:38:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=912995 data_size=1513440, decompressed_data_size=1513440 diff=0
03:28:38:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Digital signature verified
03:28:38:WU00:FS00:0xa4:
03:28:38:WU00:FS00:0xa4roject: 9012 (Run 335, Clone 4, Gen 36)
03:28:38:WU00:FS00:0xa4:
03:28:38:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Assembly optimizations on if available.
03:28:38:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Entering M.D.
03:28:43:WU01:FS00:Upload 91.92%
03:28:44:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Mapping NT from 7 to 7 
03:28:44:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 0 out of 250000 steps  (0%)
03:28:47:WU01:FS00:Upload complete
03:28:47:WU01:FS00:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
03:28:47:WU01:FS00:Final credit estimate, 735.00 points
03:28:47:WU01:FS00:Cleaning up
03:29:40:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 3650000 out of 5000000 steps (73%)
03:30:11:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 2500 out of 250000 steps  (1%)
03:31:38:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 5000 out of 250000 steps  (2%)
03:33:04:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 7500 out of 250000 steps  (3%)
03:33:52:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 3700000 out of 5000000 steps (74%)
03:34:31:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 10000 out of 250000 steps  (4%)
03:35:57:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 12500 out of 250000 steps  (5%)
03:37:24:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 15000 out of 250000 steps  (6%)
03:38:04:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 3750000 out of 5000000 steps (75%)
03:38:51:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 17500 out of 250000 steps  (7%)
03:40:18:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 20000 out of 250000 steps  (8%)
03:41:44:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 22500 out of 250000 steps  (9%)
03:42:27:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 3800000 out of 5000000 steps (76%)
03:43:11:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 25000 out of 250000 steps  (10%)
03:44:38:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 27500 out of 250000 steps  (11%)
03:46:05:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 30000 out of 250000 steps  (12%)
03:46:39:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 3850000 out of 5000000 steps (77%)
03:47:32:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 32500 out of 250000 steps  (13%)
03:48:59:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 35000 out of 250000 steps  (14%)
03:50:32:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 37500 out of 250000 steps  (15%)
03:51:03:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 3900000 out of 5000000 steps (78%)
03:52:24:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 40000 out of 250000 steps  (16%)
03:54:25:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 42500 out of 250000 steps  (17%)
03:55:16:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 3950000 out of 5000000 steps (79%)
03:56:06:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 45000 out of 250000 steps  (18%)
03:57:33:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 47500 out of 250000 steps  (19%)
03:59:03:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 50000 out of 250000 steps  (20%)
03:59:28:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 4000000 out of 5000000 steps (80%)
04:00:31:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 52500 out of 250000 steps  (21%)
04:01:58:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 55000 out of 250000 steps  (22%)
04:03:25:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 57500 out of 250000 steps  (23%)
04:03:52:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 4050000 out of 5000000 steps (81%)
04:04:51:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 60000 out of 250000 steps  (24%)
04:06:18:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 62500 out of 250000 steps  (25%)
04:07:44:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 65000 out of 250000 steps  (26%)
04:08:04:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 4100000 out of 5000000 steps (82%)
04:09:11:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 67500 out of 250000 steps  (27%)
04:10:38:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 70000 out of 250000 steps  (28%)
04:12:05:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 72500 out of 250000 steps  (29%)
04:12:27:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 4150000 out of 5000000 steps (83%)
04:13:32:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 75000 out of 250000 steps  (30%)
04:14:59:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 77500 out of 250000 steps  (31%)
04:16:26:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 80000 out of 250000 steps  (32%)
04:16:39:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 4200000 out of 5000000 steps (84%)
04:17:53:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 82500 out of 250000 steps  (33%)
04:19:21:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 85000 out of 250000 steps  (34%)
04:20:48:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 87500 out of 250000 steps  (35%)
04:20:51:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 4250000 out of 5000000 steps (85%)
04:22:16:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 90000 out of 250000 steps  (36%)
04:23:43:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 92500 out of 250000 steps  (37%)
04:25:11:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 95000 out of 250000 steps  (38%)
04:25:15:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 4300000 out of 5000000 steps (86%)
04:26:38:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 97500 out of 250000 steps  (39%)
04:28:06:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 100000 out of 250000 steps  (40%)
04:29:27:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 4350000 out of 5000000 steps (87%)
04:29:33:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 102500 out of 250000 steps  (41%)
04:31:01:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 105000 out of 250000 steps  (42%)
04:32:28:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 107500 out of 250000 steps  (43%)
04:33:50:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 4400000 out of 5000000 steps (88%)
04:33:56:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 110000 out of 250000 steps  (44%)
04:35:23:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 112500 out of 250000 steps  (45%)
04:36:51:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 115000 out of 250000 steps  (46%)
04:38:02:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 4450000 out of 5000000 steps (89%)
04:38:18:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 117500 out of 250000 steps  (47%)
04:39:46:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 120000 out of 250000 steps  (48%)
04:41:13:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 122500 out of 250000 steps  (49%)
04:42:13:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 4500000 out of 5000000 steps (90%)
04:42:41:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 125000 out of 250000 steps  (50%)
04:44:09:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 127500 out of 250000 steps  (51%)
04:45:37:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 130000 out of 250000 steps  (52%)
04:46:37:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 4550000 out of 5000000 steps (91%)
04:47:04:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 132500 out of 250000 steps  (53%)
04:48:31:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 135000 out of 250000 steps  (54%)
04:49:59:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 137500 out of 250000 steps  (55%)
04:50:49:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 4600000 out of 5000000 steps (92%)
04:51:26:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 140000 out of 250000 steps  (56%)
04:52:53:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 142500 out of 250000 steps  (57%)
04:54:21:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 145000 out of 250000 steps  (58%)
04:55:12:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 4650000 out of 5000000 steps (93%)
04:55:48:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 147500 out of 250000 steps  (59%)
04:57:15:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 150000 out of 250000 steps  (60%)
04:58:42:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 152500 out of 250000 steps  (61%)
04:59:24:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 4700000 out of 5000000 steps (94%)
05:00:09:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 155000 out of 250000 steps  (62%)
05:01:36:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 157500 out of 250000 steps  (63%)
05:03:03:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 160000 out of 250000 steps  (64%)
05:03:36:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 4750000 out of 5000000 steps (95%)
05:04:30:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 162500 out of 250000 steps  (65%)
05:05:56:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 165000 out of 250000 steps  (66%)
05:07:23:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 167500 out of 250000 steps  (67%)
05:07:59:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 4800000 out of 5000000 steps (96%)
05:08:50:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 170000 out of 250000 steps  (68%)
05:10:17:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 172500 out of 250000 steps  (69%)
05:11:44:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 175000 out of 250000 steps  (70%)
05:12:11:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 4850000 out of 5000000 steps (97%)
05:13:12:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 177500 out of 250000 steps  (71%)
05:14:39:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 180000 out of 250000 steps  (72%)
05:16:06:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 182500 out of 250000 steps  (73%)
05:16:34:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 4900000 out of 5000000 steps (98%)
05:17:32:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 185000 out of 250000 steps  (74%)
05:18:58:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 187500 out of 250000 steps  (75%)
05:20:25:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 190000 out of 250000 steps  (76%)
05:20:46:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 4950000 out of 5000000 steps (99%)
05:21:51:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 192500 out of 250000 steps  (77%)
05:23:18:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 195000 out of 250000 steps  (78%)
05:24:45:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 197500 out of 250000 steps  (79%)
05:24:58:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 5000000 out of 5000000 steps (100%)
05:24:59:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.200:80
05:24:59:WU01:FS01:Assigned to work server 140.163.4.231
05:24:59:WU01:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: RUNNING gpu:0:GK110 [GeForce GTX 780 Ti] from 140.163.4.231
05:24:59:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 140.163.4.231:8080
05:25:01:WU01:FS01ownloading 4.83MiB
05:25:03:WU01:FS01ownload complete
05:25:03:WU01:FS01:Received Unit: id:01 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:13000 run:2103 clone:4 gen:88 core:0x17 unit:0x000000a5538b3db75311ee9e219ac1ee
05:25:09:WU02:FS01:0x18:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
05:25:10:WU02:FS01:0x18:Saving result file checkpointState.xml
05:25:11:WU02:FS01:0x18:Saving result file checkpt.crc
05:25:11:WU02:FS01:0x18:Saving result file log.txt
05:25:11:WU02:FS01:0x18:Saving result file positions.xtc
05:25:13:WU02:FS01:FahCore returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
05:25:13:WU02:FS01:Sending unit results: id:02 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:10477 run:0 clone:216 gen:10 core:0x18 unit:0x00000012538b3dba548b1ff9ea83d98d
05:25:13:WU02:FS01:Uploading 9.77MiB to 140.163.4.234
05:25:13:WU02:FS01:Connecting to 140.163.4.234:8080
05:25:14:WU01:FS01:Starting
05:25:14:WU01:FS01:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/User/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_17.fah/FahCore_17.exe -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 1936 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia
05:25:14:WU01:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 2496
05:25:14:WU01:FS01:Core PID:7736
05:25:14:WU01:FS01:FahCore 0x17 started
05:25:15:WU01:FS01:0x17:*********************** Log Started 2015-02-07T05:25:14Z ***********************
05:25:15:WU01:FS01:0x17roject: 13000 (Run 2103, Clone 4, Gen 88)
05:25:15:WU01:FS01:0x17:Unit: 0x000000a5538b3db75311ee9e219ac1ee
05:25:15:WU01:FS01:0x17:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
05:25:15:WU01:FS01:0x17:Machine: 1
05:25:15:WU01:FS01:0x17:Reading tar file state.xml
05:25:15:WU01:FS01:0x17:Reading tar file system.xml
05:25:16:WU01:FS01:0x17:Reading tar file integrator.xml
05:25:16:WU01:FS01:0x17:Reading tar file core.xml
05:25:16:WU01:FS01:0x17igital signatures verified
05:25:16:WU01:FS01:0x17:Folding@home GPU core17
05:25:16:WU01:FS01:0x17:Version 0.0.52
05:25:19:WU02:FS01:Upload 26.88%
05:25:25:WU02:FS01:Upload 52.47%
05:25:31:WU02:FS01:Upload 86.39%
05:25:41:WU02:FS01:Upload complete
05:25:41:WU02:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
05:25:41:WU02:FS01:Final credit estimate, 30558.00 points
05:25:41:WU02:FS01:Cleaning up
05:26:12:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 200000 out of 250000 steps  (80%)
05:27:39:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 202500 out of 250000 steps  (81%)
05:28:35:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 0 out of 5000000 steps (0%)
05:28:35:WU01:FS01:0x17:Temperature control disabled. Requirements: single Nvidia GPU, tmax must be < 110 and twait >= 900
05:29:07:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 205000 out of 250000 steps  (82%)
05:30:33:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 207500 out of 250000 steps  (83%)
05:31:59:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 210000 out of 250000 steps  (84%)
05:33:25:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 212500 out of 250000 steps  (85%)
05:34:06:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 50000 out of 5000000 steps (1%)
05:34:51:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 215000 out of 250000 steps  (86%)
05:36:17:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 217500 out of 250000 steps  (87%)
05:37:43:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 220000 out of 250000 steps  (88%)
05:39:09:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 222500 out of 250000 steps  (89%)
05:39:22:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 100000 out of 5000000 steps (2%)
05:40:36:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 225000 out of 250000 steps  (90%)
05:42:03:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 227500 out of 250000 steps  (91%)
05:43:29:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 230000 out of 250000 steps  (92%)
05:44:55:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 232500 out of 250000 steps  (93%)
05:44:57:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 150000 out of 5000000 steps (3%)
05:46:22:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 235000 out of 250000 steps  (94%)
05:47:48:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 237500 out of 250000 steps  (95%)
05:49:15:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 240000 out of 250000 steps  (96%)
05:50:14:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 200000 out of 5000000 steps (4%)
05:50:41:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 242500 out of 250000 steps  (97%)
05:52:07:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 245000 out of 250000 steps  (98%)
05:53:33:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 247500 out of 250000 steps  (99%)
05:53:34:WU02:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.200:8080
05:53:35:WU02:FS00:Assigned to work server 171.64.65.124
05:53:35:WU02:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: RUNNING cpu:7 from 171.64.65.124
05:53:35:WU02:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.124:8080
05:53:37:WU02:FS00ownloading 897.52KiB
05:53:39:WU02:FS00ownload complete
05:53:39:WU02:FS00:Received Unit: id:02 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:9010 run:718 clone:5 gen:40 core:0xa4 unit:0x00000034664f2de4548af2afe0732b23
05:54:59:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 250000 out of 250000 steps  (100%)
05:54:59:WU00:FS00:0xa4ynamicWrapper: Finished Work Unit: sleep=10000
05:55:09:WU00:FS00:0xa4:
05:55:09:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Finished Work Unit:
05:55:09:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Reading up to 905376 from "00/wudata_01.trr": Read 905376
05:55:09:WU00:FS00:0xa4:trr file hash check passed.
05:55:09:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Reading up to 829636 from "00/wudata_01.xtc": Read 829636
05:55:09:WU00:FS00:0xa4:xtc file hash check passed.
05:55:09:WU00:FS00:0xa4:edr file hash check passed.
05:55:09:WU00:FS00:0xa4:logfile size: 23764
05:55:09:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Leaving Run
05:55:14:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Writing 1761264 bytes of core data to disk...
05:55:14:WU00:FS00:0xa4one: 1760752 -> 1703493 (compressed to 96.7 percent)
05:55:14:WU00:FS00:0xa4:  ... Done.
05:55:14:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Shutting down core
05:55:14:WU00:FS00:0xa4:
05:55:14:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
05:55:15:WU00:FS00:FahCore returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
05:55:15:WU00:FS00:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:9012 run:335 clone:4 gen:36 core:0xa4 unit:0x0000002d664f2de4548af8ad6175e387
05:55:15:WU00:FS00:Uploading 1.63MiB to 171.64.65.124
05:55:15:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.124:8080
05:55:15:WU02:FS00:Starting
05:55:15:WU02:FS00:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/User/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/Core_a4.fah/FahCore_a4.exe -dir 02 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 1936 -checkpoint 15 -np 7
05:55:15:WU02:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 7980
05:55:15:WU02:FS00:Core PID:7912
05:55:15:WU02:FS00:FahCore 0xa4 started
05:55:15:WU02:FS00:0xa4:
05:55:15:WU02:FS00:0xa4:*------------------------------*
05:55:15:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Folding@Home Gromacs GB Core
05:55:15:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Version 2.27 (Dec. 15, 2010)
05:55:15:WU02:FS00:0xa4:
05:55:15:WU02:FS00:0xa4reparing to commence simulation
05:55:15:WU02:FS00:0xa4:- Looking at optimizations...
05:55:15:WU02:FS00:0xa4:- Created dyn
05:55:15:WU02:FS00:0xa4:- Files status OK
05:55:15:WU02:FS00:0xa4:- Expanded 918547 -> 1523092 (decompressed 165.8 percent)
05:55:15:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=918547 data_size=1523092, decompressed_data_size=1523092 diff=0
05:55:15:WU02:FS00:0xa4:- Digital signature verified
05:55:15:WU02:FS00:0xa4:
05:55:15:WU02:FS00:0xa4roject: 9010 (Run 718, Clone 5, Gen 40)
05:55:15:WU02:FS00:0xa4:
05:55:15:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Assembly optimizations on if available.
05:55:15:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Entering M.D.
05:55:21:WU00:FS00:Upload 96.15%
05:55:21:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Mapping NT from 7 to 7 
05:55:21:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 0 out of 250000 steps  (0%)
05:55:26:WU00:FS00:Upload complete
05:55:27:WU00:FS00:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
05:55:27:WU00:FS00:Final credit estimate, 1832.00 points
05:55:27:WU00:FS00:Cleaning up
05:55:30:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 250000 out of 5000000 steps (5%)
05:56:52:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 2500 out of 250000 steps  (1%)
05:58:18:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 5000 out of 250000 steps  (2%)
05:59:44:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 7500 out of 250000 steps  (3%)
06:01:05:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 300000 out of 5000000 steps (6%)
06:01:11:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 10000 out of 250000 steps  (4%)
06:02:38:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 12500 out of 250000 steps  (5%)
06:04:04:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 15000 out of 250000 steps  (6%)
06:05:31:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 17500 out of 250000 steps  (7%)
06:06:22:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 350000 out of 5000000 steps (7%)
06:06:57:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 20000 out of 250000 steps  (8%)
06:08:24:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 22500 out of 250000 steps  (9%)
06:09:50:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 25000 out of 250000 steps  (10%)
06:11:17:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 27500 out of 250000 steps  (11%)
06:11:57:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 400000 out of 5000000 steps (8%)
06:12:43:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 30000 out of 250000 steps  (12%)
06:14:10:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 32500 out of 250000 steps  (13%)
06:15:37:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 35000 out of 250000 steps  (14%)
06:17:04:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 37500 out of 250000 steps  (15%)
06:17:13:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 450000 out of 5000000 steps (9%)
06:18:30:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 40000 out of 250000 steps  (16%)
06:19:57:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 42500 out of 250000 steps  (17%)
06:21:24:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 45000 out of 250000 steps  (18%)
06:22:29:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 500000 out of 5000000 steps (10%)
06:22:50:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 47500 out of 250000 steps  (19%)
06:24:16:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 50000 out of 250000 steps  (20%)
06:25:42:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 52500 out of 250000 steps  (21%)
06:27:08:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 55000 out of 250000 steps  (22%)
06:28:03:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 550000 out of 5000000 steps (11%)
06:28:35:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 57500 out of 250000 steps  (23%)
06:30:02:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 60000 out of 250000 steps  (24%)
06:31:29:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 62500 out of 250000 steps  (25%)
06:32:55:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 65000 out of 250000 steps  (26%)
06:33:19:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 600000 out of 5000000 steps (12%)
06:34:22:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 67500 out of 250000 steps  (27%)
06:35:49:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 70000 out of 250000 steps  (28%)
06:37:16:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 72500 out of 250000 steps  (29%)
06:38:43:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 75000 out of 250000 steps  (30%)
06:38:54:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 650000 out of 5000000 steps (13%)
06:40:09:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 77500 out of 250000 steps  (31%)
06:41:36:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 80000 out of 250000 steps  (32%)
06:43:02:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 82500 out of 250000 steps  (33%)
06:44:10:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 700000 out of 5000000 steps (14%)
06:44:29:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 85000 out of 250000 steps  (34%)
06:45:55:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 87500 out of 250000 steps  (35%)
06:47:22:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 90000 out of 250000 steps  (36%)
06:48:48:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 92500 out of 250000 steps  (37%)
06:49:26:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 750000 out of 5000000 steps (15%)
06:50:15:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 95000 out of 250000 steps  (38%)
06:51:42:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 97500 out of 250000 steps  (39%)
06:53:08:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 100000 out of 250000 steps  (40%)
06:54:35:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 102500 out of 250000 steps  (41%)
06:55:02:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 800000 out of 5000000 steps (16%)
06:56:02:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 105000 out of 250000 steps  (42%)
06:57:29:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 107500 out of 250000 steps  (43%)
06:58:56:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 110000 out of 250000 steps  (44%)
07:00:18:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 850000 out of 5000000 steps (17%)
07:00:23:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 112500 out of 250000 steps  (45%)
07:01:50:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 115000 out of 250000 steps  (46%)
07:03:17:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 117500 out of 250000 steps  (47%)
07:04:44:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 120000 out of 250000 steps  (48%)
07:05:53:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 900000 out of 5000000 steps (18%)
07:06:11:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 122500 out of 250000 steps  (49%)
07:07:37:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 125000 out of 250000 steps  (50%)
07:09:04:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 127500 out of 250000 steps  (51%)
07:10:30:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 130000 out of 250000 steps  (52%)
07:11:09:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 950000 out of 5000000 steps (19%)
07:11:56:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 132500 out of 250000 steps  (53%)
07:13:23:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 135000 out of 250000 steps  (54%)
07:14:49:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 137500 out of 250000 steps  (55%)
07:16:15:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 140000 out of 250000 steps  (56%)
07:16:24:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 1000000 out of 5000000 steps (20%)
07:17:43:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 142500 out of 250000 steps  (57%)
07:19:09:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 145000 out of 250000 steps  (58%)
07:20:36:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 147500 out of 250000 steps  (59%)
07:21:59:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 1050000 out of 5000000 steps (21%)
07:22:03:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 150000 out of 250000 steps  (60%)
07:23:29:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 152500 out of 250000 steps  (61%)
07:24:56:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 155000 out of 250000 steps  (62%)
07:26:22:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 157500 out of 250000 steps  (63%)
07:27:14:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 1100000 out of 5000000 steps (22%)
07:27:49:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 160000 out of 250000 steps  (64%)
07:29:15:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 162500 out of 250000 steps  (65%)
07:30:42:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 165000 out of 250000 steps  (66%)
07:32:08:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 167500 out of 250000 steps  (67%)
07:32:49:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 1150000 out of 5000000 steps (23%)
07:33:35:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 170000 out of 250000 steps  (68%)
07:35:02:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 172500 out of 250000 steps  (69%)
07:36:29:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 175000 out of 250000 steps  (70%)
07:37:55:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 177500 out of 250000 steps  (71%)
07:38:05:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 1200000 out of 5000000 steps (24%)
******************************* Date: 2015-02-07 *******************************
07:39:22:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 180000 out of 250000 steps  (72%)
07:40:52:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 182500 out of 250000 steps  (73%)
07:42:18:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 185000 out of 250000 steps  (74%)
07:43:22:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 1250000 out of 5000000 steps (25%)
07:43:46:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 187500 out of 250000 steps  (75%)
07:45:13:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 190000 out of 250000 steps  (76%)
07:46:40:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 192500 out of 250000 steps  (77%)
07:48:06:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 195000 out of 250000 steps  (78%)
07:48:58:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 1300000 out of 5000000 steps (26%)
07:49:33:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 197500 out of 250000 steps  (79%)
07:50:59:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 200000 out of 250000 steps  (80%)
07:52:26:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 202500 out of 250000 steps  (81%)
07:53:51:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 205000 out of 250000 steps  (82%)
07:54:14:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 1350000 out of 5000000 steps (27%)
07:55:17:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 207500 out of 250000 steps  (83%)
07:56:43:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 210000 out of 250000 steps  (84%)
07:58:13:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 212500 out of 250000 steps  (85%)
07:59:39:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 215000 out of 250000 steps  (86%)
07:59:49:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 1400000 out of 5000000 steps (28%)
08:01:06:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 217500 out of 250000 steps  (87%)
08:02:32:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 220000 out of 250000 steps  (88%)
08:03:59:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 222500 out of 250000 steps  (89%)
08:05:05:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 1450000 out of 5000000 steps (29%)
08:05:26:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 225000 out of 250000 steps  (90%)
08:06:53:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 227500 out of 250000 steps  (91%)
08:08:20:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 230000 out of 250000 steps  (92%)
08:09:46:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 232500 out of 250000 steps  (93%)
08:10:21:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 1500000 out of 5000000 steps (30%)
08:11:13:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 235000 out of 250000 steps  (94%)
08:12:40:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 237500 out of 250000 steps  (95%)
08:14:07:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 240000 out of 250000 steps  (96%)
08:15:34:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 242500 out of 250000 steps  (97%)
08:15:55:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 1550000 out of 5000000 steps (31%)
08:17:01:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 245000 out of 250000 steps  (98%)
08:18:28:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 247500 out of 250000 steps  (99%)
08:18:29:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.200:8080
08:18:29:WU00:FS00:Assigned to work server 171.64.65.124
08:18:29:WU00:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: RUNNING cpu:7 from 171.64.65.124
08:18:29:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.124:8080
08:18:31:WU00:FS00ownloading 863.93KiB
08:18:32:WU00:FS00ownload complete
08:18:33:WU00:FS00:Received Unit: id:00 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:9009 run:940 clone:3 gen:48 core:0xa4 unit:0x00000040664f2de453868b9781cd7db1
08:19:55:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 250000 out of 250000 steps  (100%)
08:19:55:WU02:FS00:0xa4ynamicWrapper: Finished Work Unit: sleep=10000
08:20:05:WU02:FS00:0xa4:
08:20:05:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Finished Work Unit:
08:20:05:WU02:FS00:0xa4:- Reading up to 909432 from "02/wudata_01.trr": Read 909432
08:20:05:WU02:FS00:0xa4:trr file hash check passed.
08:20:05:WU02:FS00:0xa4:- Reading up to 834052 from "02/wudata_01.xtc": Read 834052
08:20:05:WU02:FS00:0xa4:xtc file hash check passed.
08:20:05:WU02:FS00:0xa4:edr file hash check passed.
08:20:05:WU02:FS00:0xa4:logfile size: 23790
08:20:05:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Leaving Run
08:20:10:WU02:FS00:0xa4:- Writing 1769762 bytes of core data to disk...
08:20:10:WU02:FS00:0xa4one: 1769250 -> 1711276 (compressed to 96.7 percent)
08:20:10:WU02:FS00:0xa4:  ... Done.
08:20:10:WU02:FS00:0xa4:- Shutting down core
08:20:10:WU02:FS00:0xa4:
08:20:10:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
08:20:10:WU02:FS00:FahCore returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
08:20:10:WU02:FS00:Sending unit results: id:02 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:9010 run:718 clone:5 gen:40 core:0xa4 unit:0x00000034664f2de4548af2afe0732b23
08:20:10:WU02:FS00:Uploading 1.63MiB to 171.64.65.124
08:20:10:WU02:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.124:8080
08:20:10:WU00:FS00:Starting
08:20:10:WU00:FS00:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/User/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/Core_a4.fah/FahCore_a4.exe -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 1936 -checkpoint 15 -np 7
08:20:10:WU00:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 3556
08:20:10:WU00:FS00:Core PID:2728
08:20:10:WU00:FS00:FahCore 0xa4 started
08:20:11:WU00:FS00:0xa4:
08:20:11:WU00:FS00:0xa4:*------------------------------*
08:20:11:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Folding@Home Gromacs GB Core
08:20:11:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Version 2.27 (Dec. 15, 2010)
08:20:11:WU00:FS00:0xa4:
08:20:11:WU00:FS00:0xa4reparing to commence simulation
08:20:11:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Looking at optimizations...
08:20:11:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Created dyn
08:20:11:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Files status OK
08:20:11:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Expanded 884153 -> 1476032 (decompressed 166.9 percent)
08:20:11:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=884153 data_size=1476032, decompressed_data_size=1476032 diff=0
08:20:11:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Digital signature verified
08:20:11:WU00:FS00:0xa4:
08:20:11:WU00:FS00:0xa4roject: 9009 (Run 940, Clone 3, Gen 48)
08:20:11:WU00:FS00:0xa4:
08:20:11:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Assembly optimizations on if available.
08:20:11:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Entering M.D.
08:20:17:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Mapping NT from 7 to 7 
08:20:17:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 0 out of 250000 steps  (0%)
08:20:17:WU02:FS00:Upload complete
08:20:17:WU02:FS00:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
08:20:17:WU02:FS00:Final credit estimate, 1732.00 points
08:20:17:WU02:FS00:Cleaning up
08:21:11:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 1600000 out of 5000000 steps (32%)
08:21:42:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 2500 out of 250000 steps  (1%)
08:23:08:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 5000 out of 250000 steps  (2%)
08:24:33:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 7500 out of 250000 steps  (3%)
08:25:58:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 10000 out of 250000 steps  (4%)
08:26:45:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 1650000 out of 5000000 steps (33%)
08:27:24:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 12500 out of 250000 steps  (5%)
08:28:49:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 15000 out of 250000 steps  (6%)
08:30:15:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 17500 out of 250000 steps  (7%)
08:31:40:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 20000 out of 250000 steps  (8%)
08:32:02:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 1700000 out of 5000000 steps (34%)
08:33:06:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 22500 out of 250000 steps  (9%)
08:34:32:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 25000 out of 250000 steps  (10%)
08:35:58:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 27500 out of 250000 steps  (11%)
08:37:19:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 1750000 out of 5000000 steps (35%)
08:37:24:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 30000 out of 250000 steps  (12%)
08:38:49:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 32500 out of 250000 steps  (13%)
08:40:16:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 35000 out of 250000 steps  (14%)
08:41:43:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 37500 out of 250000 steps  (15%)
08:42:54:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 1800000 out of 5000000 steps (36%)
08:43:09:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 40000 out of 250000 steps  (16%)
08:44:34:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 42500 out of 250000 steps  (17%)
08:46:00:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 45000 out of 250000 steps  (18%)
08:47:25:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 47500 out of 250000 steps  (19%)
08:48:10:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 1850000 out of 5000000 steps (37%)
08:48:51:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 50000 out of 250000 steps  (20%)
08:50:16:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 52500 out of 250000 steps  (21%)
08:51:42:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 55000 out of 250000 steps  (22%)
08:53:08:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 57500 out of 250000 steps  (23%)
08:53:45:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 1900000 out of 5000000 steps (38%)
08:54:33:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 60000 out of 250000 steps  (24%)
08:55:59:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 62500 out of 250000 steps  (25%)
08:57:24:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 65000 out of 250000 steps  (26%)
08:58:50:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 67500 out of 250000 steps  (27%)
08:59:00:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 1950000 out of 5000000 steps (39%)
09:00:16:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 70000 out of 250000 steps  (28%)
09:01:41:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 72500 out of 250000 steps  (29%)
09:03:06:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 75000 out of 250000 steps  (30%)
09:04:16:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 2000000 out of 5000000 steps (40%)
09:04:32:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 77500 out of 250000 steps  (31%)
09:05:57:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 80000 out of 250000 steps  (32%)
09:07:22:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 82500 out of 250000 steps  (33%)
09:08:47:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 85000 out of 250000 steps  (34%)
09:09:51:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 2050000 out of 5000000 steps (41%)
09:10:13:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 87500 out of 250000 steps  (35%)
09:11:39:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 90000 out of 250000 steps  (36%)
09:13:04:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 92500 out of 250000 steps  (37%)
09:14:30:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 95000 out of 250000 steps  (38%)
09:15:06:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 2100000 out of 5000000 steps (42%)
09:15:55:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 97500 out of 250000 steps  (39%)
09:17:20:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 100000 out of 250000 steps  (40%)
09:18:45:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 102500 out of 250000 steps  (41%)
09:20:10:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 105000 out of 250000 steps  (42%)
09:20:41:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 2150000 out of 5000000 steps (43%)
09:21:36:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 107500 out of 250000 steps  (43%)
09:23:01:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 110000 out of 250000 steps  (44%)
09:24:26:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 112500 out of 250000 steps  (45%)
09:25:51:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 115000 out of 250000 steps  (46%)
09:25:58:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 2200000 out of 5000000 steps (44%)
09:27:16:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 117500 out of 250000 steps  (47%)
09:28:40:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 120000 out of 250000 steps  (48%)
09:30:05:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 122500 out of 250000 steps  (49%)
09:31:14:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 2250000 out of 5000000 steps (45%)
09:31:30:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 125000 out of 250000 steps  (50%)
09:32:55:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 127500 out of 250000 steps  (51%)
09:34:20:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 130000 out of 250000 steps  (52%)
09:35:45:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 132500 out of 250000 steps  (53%)
09:36:49:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 2300000 out of 5000000 steps (46%)
09:37:10:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 135000 out of 250000 steps  (54%)
09:38:36:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 137500 out of 250000 steps  (55%)
09:40:02:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 140000 out of 250000 steps  (56%)
09:41:27:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 142500 out of 250000 steps  (57%)
09:42:06:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 2350000 out of 5000000 steps (47%)
09:42:53:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 145000 out of 250000 steps  (58%)
09:44:17:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 147500 out of 250000 steps  (59%)
09:45:43:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 150000 out of 250000 steps  (60%)
09:47:07:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 152500 out of 250000 steps  (61%)
09:47:41:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 2400000 out of 5000000 steps (48%)
09:48:32:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 155000 out of 250000 steps  (62%)
09:49:57:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 157500 out of 250000 steps  (63%)
09:51:22:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 160000 out of 250000 steps  (64%)
09:52:47:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 162500 out of 250000 steps  (65%)
09:52:57:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 2450000 out of 5000000 steps (49%)
09:54:12:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 165000 out of 250000 steps  (66%)
09:55:37:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 167500 out of 250000 steps  (67%)
09:57:01:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 170000 out of 250000 steps  (68%)
09:58:13:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 2500000 out of 5000000 steps (50%)
09:58:30:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 172500 out of 250000 steps  (69%)
09:59:55:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 175000 out of 250000 steps  (70%)
10:01:20:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 177500 out of 250000 steps  (71%)
10:02:45:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 180000 out of 250000 steps  (72%)
10:03:48:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 2550000 out of 5000000 steps (51%)
10:04:10:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 182500 out of 250000 steps  (73%)
10:05:35:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 185000 out of 250000 steps  (74%)
10:07:00:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 187500 out of 250000 steps  (75%)
10:08:24:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 190000 out of 250000 steps  (76%)
10:09:03:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 2600000 out of 5000000 steps (52%)
10:09:50:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 192500 out of 250000 steps  (77%)
10:11:15:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 195000 out of 250000 steps  (78%)
10:12:40:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 197500 out of 250000 steps  (79%)
10:14:05:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 200000 out of 250000 steps  (80%)
10:14:38:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 2650000 out of 5000000 steps (53%)
10:15:30:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 202500 out of 250000 steps  (81%)
10:16:55:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 205000 out of 250000 steps  (82%)
10:18:20:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 207500 out of 250000 steps  (83%)
10:19:45:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 210000 out of 250000 steps  (84%)
10:19:54:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 2700000 out of 5000000 steps (54%)
10:21:10:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 212500 out of 250000 steps  (85%)
10:22:36:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 215000 out of 250000 steps  (86%)
10:24:01:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 217500 out of 250000 steps  (87%)
10:25:11:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 2750000 out of 5000000 steps (55%)
10:25:26:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 220000 out of 250000 steps  (88%)
10:26:51:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 222500 out of 250000 steps  (89%)
10:28:16:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 225000 out of 250000 steps  (90%)
10:29:41:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 227500 out of 250000 steps  (91%)
10:31:06:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 230000 out of 250000 steps  (92%)
10:32:32:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 232500 out of 250000 steps  (93%)
10:33:57:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 235000 out of 250000 steps  (94%)
10:35:23:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 237500 out of 250000 steps  (95%)
10:36:48:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 240000 out of 250000 steps  (96%)
10:38:14:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 242500 out of 250000 steps  (97%)
10:39:39:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 245000 out of 250000 steps  (98%)
10:41:04:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 247500 out of 250000 steps  (99%)
10:41:05:WU02:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.200:8080
10:41:08:WU02:FS00:Assigned to work server 171.64.65.124
10:41:08:WU02:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: RUNNING cpu:7 from 171.64.65.124
10:41:08:WU02:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.124:8080
10:41:10:WU02:FS00ownloading 891.48KiB
10:41:11:WU02:FS00ownload complete
10:41:12:WU02:FS00:Received Unit: id:02 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:9012 run:937 clone:5 gen:32 core:0xa4 unit:0x00000029664f2de4548afac8660cbaa9
10:42:29:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 250000 out of 250000 steps  (100%)
10:42:29:WU00:FS00:0xa4ynamicWrapper: Finished Work Unit: sleep=10000
10:42:39:WU00:FS00:0xa4:
10:42:39:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Finished Work Unit:
10:42:39:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Reading up to 872880 from "00/wudata_01.trr": Read 872880
10:42:39:WU00:FS00:0xa4:trr file hash check passed.
10:42:39:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Reading up to 800944 from "00/wudata_01.xtc": Read 800944
10:42:39:WU00:FS00:0xa4:xtc file hash check passed.
10:42:39:WU00:FS00:0xa4:edr file hash check passed.
10:42:39:WU00:FS00:0xa4:logfile size: 23943
10:42:39:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Leaving Run
10:42:39:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Writing 1700255 bytes of core data to disk...
10:42:40:WU00:FS00:0xa4one: 1699743 -> 1647630 (compressed to 96.9 percent)
10:42:40:WU00:FS00:0xa4:  ... Done.
10:42:40:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Shutting down core
10:42:40:WU00:FS00:0xa4:
10:42:40:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
10:42:40:WU00:FS00:FahCore returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
10:42:40:WU00:FS00:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:9009 run:940 clone:3 gen:48 core:0xa4 unit:0x00000040664f2de453868b9781cd7db1
10:42:40:WU00:FS00:Uploading 1.57MiB to 171.64.65.124
10:42:40:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.124:8080
10:42:40:WU02:FS00:Starting
10:42:40:WU02:FS00:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/User/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/Core_a4.fah/FahCore_a4.exe -dir 02 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 1936 -checkpoint 15 -np 7
10:42:40:WU02:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 7316
10:42:40:WU02:FS00:Core PID:6952
10:42:40:WU02:FS00:FahCore 0xa4 started
10:42:41:WU02:FS00:0xa4:
10:42:41:WU02:FS00:0xa4:*------------------------------*
10:42:41:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Folding@Home Gromacs GB Core
10:42:41:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Version 2.27 (Dec. 15, 2010)
10:42:41:WU02:FS00:0xa4:
10:42:41:WU02:FS00:0xa4reparing to commence simulation
10:42:41:WU02:FS00:0xa4:- Looking at optimizations...
10:42:41:WU02:FS00:0xa4:- Created dyn
10:42:41:WU02:FS00:0xa4:- Files status OK
10:42:41:WU02:FS00:0xa4:- Expanded 912364 -> 1513440 (decompressed 165.8 percent)
10:42:41:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=912364 data_size=1513440, decompressed_data_size=1513440 diff=0
10:42:41:WU02:FS00:0xa4:- Digital signature verified
10:42:41:WU02:FS00:0xa4:
10:42:41:WU02:FS00:0xa4roject: 9012 (Run 937, Clone 5, Gen 32)
10:42:41:WU02:FS00:0xa4:
10:42:41:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Assembly optimizations on if available.
10:42:41:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Entering M.D.
10:42:47:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Mapping NT from 7 to 7 
10:42:47:WU00:FS00:Upload complete
10:42:47:WU00:FS00:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
10:42:47:WU00:FS00:Final credit estimate, 1701.00 points
10:42:47:WU00:FS00:Cleaning up
10:42:47:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 0 out of 250000 steps  (0%)
10:44:16:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 2500 out of 250000 steps  (1%)
10:45:46:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 5000 out of 250000 steps  (2%)
10:47:14:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 7500 out of 250000 steps  (3%)
10:48:43:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 10000 out of 250000 steps  (4%)
10:50:11:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 12500 out of 250000 steps  (5%)
10:51:39:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 15000 out of 250000 steps  (6%)
10:53:08:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 17500 out of 250000 steps  (7%)
10:54:36:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 20000 out of 250000 steps  (8%)
10:56:06:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 22500 out of 250000 steps  (9%)
10:57:34:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 25000 out of 250000 steps  (10%)
10:59:03:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 27500 out of 250000 steps  (11%)
11:00:33:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 30000 out of 250000 steps  (12%)
11:02:01:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 32500 out of 250000 steps  (13%)
11:03:29:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 35000 out of 250000 steps  (14%)
11:04:58:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 37500 out of 250000 steps  (15%)
11:06:27:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 40000 out of 250000 steps  (16%)
11:07:55:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 42500 out of 250000 steps  (17%)
11:09:23:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 45000 out of 250000 steps  (18%)
11:10:51:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 47500 out of 250000 steps  (19%)
11:12:17:50:127.0.0.1:New Web connection
11:12:20:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 50000 out of 250000 steps  (20%)
11:13:50:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 52500 out of 250000 steps  (21%)
11:15:19:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 55000 out of 250000 steps  (22%)
11:16:47:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 57500 out of 250000 steps  (23%)
11:18:16:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 60000 out of 250000 steps  (24%)
11:19:43:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 62500 out of 250000 steps  (25%)
11:21:12:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 65000 out of 250000 steps  (26%)
11:22:39:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 67500 out of 250000 steps  (27%)
11:24:08:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 70000 out of 250000 steps  (28%)
11:25:36:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 72500 out of 250000 steps  (29%)
11:27:04:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 75000 out of 250000 steps  (30%)
11:28:32:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 77500 out of 250000 steps  (31%)
11:29:58:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 80000 out of 250000 steps  (32%)
11:31:26:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 82500 out of 250000 steps  (33%)
11:32:53:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 85000 out of 250000 steps  (34%)
11:33:29:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 2800000 out of 5000000 steps (56%)
11:34:21:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 87500 out of 250000 steps  (35%)
11:35:48:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 90000 out of 250000 steps  (36%)
11:37:15:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 92500 out of 250000 steps  (37%)
11:38:43:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 95000 out of 250000 steps  (38%)
11:40:11:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 97500 out of 250000 steps  (39%)
11:41:38:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 100000 out of 250000 steps  (40%)
11:43:07:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 102500 out of 250000 steps  (41%)
11:44:34:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 105000 out of 250000 steps  (42%)
11:46:02:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 107500 out of 250000 steps  (43%)
11:47:29:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 110000 out of 250000 steps  (44%)
11:48:57:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 112500 out of 250000 steps  (45%)
11:50:25:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 115000 out of 250000 steps  (46%)
11:51:53:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 117500 out of 250000 steps  (47%)
11:53:21:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 120000 out of 250000 steps  (48%)
11:54:49:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 122500 out of 250000 steps  (49%)
11:56:16:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 125000 out of 250000 steps  (50%)
11:57:44:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 127500 out of 250000 steps  (51%)
11:59:14:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 130000 out of 250000 steps  (52%)
12:00:43:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 132500 out of 250000 steps  (53%)
12:02:11:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 135000 out of 250000 steps  (54%)
12:03:38:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 137500 out of 250000 steps  (55%)
12:05:05:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 140000 out of 250000 steps  (56%)
12:06:33:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 142500 out of 250000 steps  (57%)
12:08:00:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 145000 out of 250000 steps  (58%)
12:09:27:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 147500 out of 250000 steps  (59%)
12:10:55:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 150000 out of 250000 steps  (60%)
12:12:21:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 152500 out of 250000 steps  (61%)
12:13:49:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 155000 out of 250000 steps  (62%)
12:15:16:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 157500 out of 250000 steps  (63%)
12:16:43:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 160000 out of 250000 steps  (64%)
12:18:11:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 162500 out of 250000 steps  (65%)
12:19:39:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 165000 out of 250000 steps  (66%)
12:21:06:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 167500 out of 250000 steps  (67%)
12:22:34:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 170000 out of 250000 steps  (68%)
12:24:01:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 172500 out of 250000 steps  (69%)
12:25:29:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 175000 out of 250000 steps  (70%)
12:26:57:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 177500 out of 250000 steps  (71%)
12:28:26:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 180000 out of 250000 steps  (72%)
12:29:55:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 182500 out of 250000 steps  (73%)
12:31:24:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 185000 out of 250000 steps  (74%)
12:32:52:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 187500 out of 250000 steps  (75%)
12:34:20:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 190000 out of 250000 steps  (76%)
12:35:48:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 192500 out of 250000 steps  (77%)
12:37:17:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 195000 out of 250000 steps  (78%)
12:38:46:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 197500 out of 250000 steps  (79%)
12:40:15:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 200000 out of 250000 steps  (80%)
12:41:44:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 202500 out of 250000 steps  (81%)
12:43:13:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 205000 out of 250000 steps  (82%)
12:44:41:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 207500 out of 250000 steps  (83%)
12:46:11:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 210000 out of 250000 steps  (84%)
12:47:40:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 212500 out of 250000 steps  (85%)
12:49:08:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 215000 out of 250000 steps  (86%)
12:50:36:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 217500 out of 250000 steps  (87%)
12:52:05:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 220000 out of 250000 steps  (88%)
12:53:33:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 222500 out of 250000 steps  (89%)
12:55:02:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 225000 out of 250000 steps  (90%)
12:56:30:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 227500 out of 250000 steps  (91%)
12:57:59:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 230000 out of 250000 steps  (92%)
12:59:27:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 232500 out of 250000 steps  (93%)
13:00:56:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 235000 out of 250000 steps  (94%)
13:02:32:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 237500 out of 250000 steps  (95%)
13:04:08:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 240000 out of 250000 steps  (96%)
13:05:40:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 242500 out of 250000 steps  (97%)
13:07:08:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 245000 out of 250000 steps  (98%)
13:08:36:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 247500 out of 250000 steps  (99%)
13:08:38:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.200:8080
13:08:39:WU00:FS00:Assigned to work server 171.64.65.124
13:08:39:WU00:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: RUNNING cpu:7 from 171.64.65.124
13:08:39:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.124:8080
13:08:41:WU00:FS00ownloading 902.64KiB
13:08:43:WU00:FS00ownload complete
13:08:43:WU00:FS00:Received Unit: id:00 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:9011 run:630 clone:0 gen:160 core:0xa4 unit:0x000000bf664f2de453c879e215f60355
13:10:04:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 250000 out of 250000 steps  (100%)
13:10:04:WU02:FS00:0xa4ynamicWrapper: Finished Work Unit: sleep=10000
13:10:14:WU02:FS00:0xa4:
13:10:14:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Finished Work Unit:
13:10:14:WU02:FS00:0xa4:- Reading up to 905376 from "02/wudata_01.trr": Read 905376
13:10:14:WU02:FS00:0xa4:trr file hash check passed.
13:10:14:WU02:FS00:0xa4:- Reading up to 829512 from "02/wudata_01.xtc": Read 829512
13:10:14:WU02:FS00:0xa4:xtc file hash check passed.
13:10:14:WU02:FS00:0xa4:edr file hash check passed.
13:10:14:WU02:FS00:0xa4:logfile size: 23771
13:10:14:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Leaving Run
13:10:15:WU02:FS00:0xa4:- Writing 1761147 bytes of core data to disk...
13:10:15:WU02:FS00:0xa4one: 1760635 -> 1702971 (compressed to 96.7 percent)
13:10:15:WU02:FS00:0xa4:  ... Done.
13:10:15:WU02:FS00:0xa4:- Shutting down core
13:10:15:WU02:FS00:0xa4:
13:10:15:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
13:10:15:WU02:FS00:FahCore returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
13:10:15:WU02:FS00:Sending unit results: id:02 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:9012 run:937 clone:5 gen:32 core:0xa4 unit:0x00000029664f2de4548afac8660cbaa9
13:10:15:WU02:FS00:Uploading 1.62MiB to 171.64.65.124
13:10:15:WU02:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.124:8080
13:10:15:WU00:FS00:Starting
13:10:15:WU00:FS00:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/User/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/Core_a4.fah/FahCore_a4.exe -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 1936 -checkpoint 15 -np 7
13:10:15:WU00:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 6536
13:10:15:WU00:FS00:Core PID:3412
13:10:15:WU00:FS00:FahCore 0xa4 started
13:10:16:WU00:FS00:0xa4:
13:10:16:WU00:FS00:0xa4:*------------------------------*
13:10:16:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Folding@Home Gromacs GB Core
13:10:16:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Version 2.27 (Dec. 15, 2010)
13:10:16:WU00:FS00:0xa4:
13:10:16:WU00:FS00:0xa4reparing to commence simulation
13:10:16:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Looking at optimizations...
13:10:16:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Created dyn
13:10:16:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Files status OK
13:10:16:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Expanded 923789 -> 1527780 (decompressed 165.3 percent)
13:10:16:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=923789 data_size=1527780, decompressed_data_size=1527780 diff=0
13:10:16:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Digital signature verified
13:10:16:WU00:FS00:0xa4:
13:10:16:WU00:FS00:0xa4roject: 9011 (Run 630, Clone 0, Gen 160)
13:10:16:WU00:FS00:0xa4:
13:10:16:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Assembly optimizations on if available.
13:10:16:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Entering M.D.
13:10:22:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Mapping NT from 7 to 7 
13:10:22:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 0 out of 250000 steps  (0%)
13:10:22:WU02:FS00:Upload complete
13:10:22:WU02:FS00:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
13:10:22:WU02:FS00:Final credit estimate, 1827.00 points
13:10:22:WU02:FS00:Cleaning up
13:11:51:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 2500 out of 250000 steps  (1%)
13:13:22:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 5000 out of 250000 steps  (2%)
13:14:51:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 7500 out of 250000 steps  (3%)
13:16:22:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 10000 out of 250000 steps  (4%)
13:17:52:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 12500 out of 250000 steps  (5%)
13:18:04:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 2850000 out of 5000000 steps (57%)
13:19:23:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 15000 out of 250000 steps  (6%)
13:20:52:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 17500 out of 250000 steps  (7%)
13:22:21:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 20000 out of 250000 steps  (8%)
13:23:50:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 22500 out of 250000 steps  (9%)
13:25:19:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 25000 out of 250000 steps  (10%)
13:26:05:80:127.0.0.1:New Web connection
13:26:49:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 27500 out of 250000 steps  (11%)
13:28:17:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 30000 out of 250000 steps  (12%)
13:29:46:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 32500 out of 250000 steps  (13%)
13:31:14:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 35000 out of 250000 steps  (14%)
13:32:43:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 37500 out of 250000 steps  (15%)
13:34:12:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 40000 out of 250000 steps  (16%)
13:35:41:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 42500 out of 250000 steps  (17%)
13:37:10:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 45000 out of 250000 steps  (18%)
13:38:40:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 47500 out of 250000 steps  (19%)
******************************* Date: 2015-02-07 *******************************
13:40:10:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 50000 out of 250000 steps  (20%)
13:41:39:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 52500 out of 250000 steps  (21%)
13:43:08:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 55000 out of 250000 steps  (22%)
13:44:38:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 57500 out of 250000 steps  (23%)
13:46:07:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 60000 out of 250000 steps  (24%)
13:47:36:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 62500 out of 250000 steps  (25%)
13:49:05:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 65000 out of 250000 steps  (26%)
13:50:33:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 67500 out of 250000 steps  (27%)
13:52:03:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 70000 out of 250000 steps  (28%)
13:53:33:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 72500 out of 250000 steps  (29%)
13:55:03:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 75000 out of 250000 steps  (30%)
13:56:32:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 77500 out of 250000 steps  (31%)
13:58:01:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 80000 out of 250000 steps  (32%)
13:59:30:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 82500 out of 250000 steps  (33%)
14:01:31:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 85000 out of 250000 steps  (34%)
14:03:24:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 87500 out of 250000 steps  (35%)
14:05:08:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 90000 out of 250000 steps  (36%)
14:06:43:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 92500 out of 250000 steps  (37%)
14:08:16:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 95000 out of 250000 steps  (38%)
14:09:49:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 97500 out of 250000 steps  (39%)
14:10:23:WU01:FS01:0x17:Bad State detected... attempting to resume from last good checkpoint
14:11:20:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 100000 out of 250000 steps  (40%)
14:12:51:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 102500 out of 250000 steps  (41%)
14:14:22:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 105000 out of 250000 steps  (42%)
14:15:41:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 2800000 out of 5000000 steps (56%)
14:15:56:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 107500 out of 250000 steps  (43%)
14:17:28:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 110000 out of 250000 steps  (44%)
14:19:04:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 112500 out of 250000 steps  (45%)
14:20:37:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 115000 out of 250000 steps  (46%)
14:20:59:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 2850000 out of 5000000 steps (57%)
14:22:08:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 117500 out of 250000 steps  (47%)
14:23:40:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 120000 out of 250000 steps  (48%)
14:25:13:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 122500 out of 250000 steps  (49%)
14:26:38:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 2900000 out of 5000000 steps (58%)
14:26:44:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 125000 out of 250000 steps  (50%)
14:28:16:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 127500 out of 250000 steps  (51%)
14:29:48:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 130000 out of 250000 steps  (52%)
14:31:20:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 132500 out of 250000 steps  (53%)
14:31:57:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 2950000 out of 5000000 steps (59%)
14:32:51:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 135000 out of 250000 steps  (54%)
14:34:23:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 137500 out of 250000 steps  (55%)
14:35:56:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 140000 out of 250000 steps  (56%)
14:37:17:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 3000000 out of 5000000 steps (60%)
14:37:26:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 142500 out of 250000 steps  (57%)
14:38:57:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 145000 out of 250000 steps  (58%)
14:40:26:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 147500 out of 250000 steps  (59%)
14:41:57:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 150000 out of 250000 steps  (60%)
14:42:52:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 3050000 out of 5000000 steps (61%)
14:43:28:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 152500 out of 250000 steps  (61%)
14:44:58:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 155000 out of 250000 steps  (62%)
14:46:29:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 157500 out of 250000 steps  (63%)
14:47:53:FS00:Shutting core down
14:48:00:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 160000 out of 250000 steps  (64%)
14:48:01:WU00:FS00:FahCore returned: INTERRUPTED (102 = 0x66)
14:48:02:WU00:FS00:Starting
14:48:02:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Changed SMP threads from 7 to 6 this can cause some work units to fail
14:48:02:WU00:FS00:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/User/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/Core_a4.fah/FahCore_a4.exe -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 1936 -checkpoint 15 -np 6
14:48:02:WU00:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 6532
14:48:02:WU00:FS00:Core PID:7624
14:48:02:WU00:FS00:FahCore 0xa4 started
14:48:02:WU00:FS00:0xa4:
14:48:02:WU00:FS00:0xa4:*------------------------------*
14:48:02:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Folding@Home Gromacs GB Core
14:48:02:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Version 2.27 (Dec. 15, 2010)
14:48:02:WU00:FS00:0xa4:
14:48:02:WU00:FS00:0xa4reparing to commence simulation
14:48:02:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Looking at optimizations...
14:48:02:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Files status OK
14:48:02:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Expanded 923789 -> 1527780 (decompressed 165.3 percent)
14:48:02:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=923789 data_size=1527780, decompressed_data_size=1527780 diff=0
14:48:02:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Digital signature verified
14:48:02:WU00:FS00:0xa4:
14:48:02:WU00:FS00:0xa4roject: 9011 (Run 630, Clone 0, Gen 160)
14:48:02:WU00:FS00:0xa4:
14:48:02:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Assembly optimizations on if available.
14:48:02:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Entering M.D.
14:48:07:Removing old file 'configs/config-20150204-212317.xml'
14:48:07:Saving configuration to config.xml
14:48:07:<config>
14:48:07:  <!-- User Information -->
14:48:07:  <passkey v='********************************'/>
14:48:07:  <team v='70335'/>
14:48:07:  <user v='Knussperkopp'/>
14:48:07:
14:48:07:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
14:48:07:  <slot id='0' type='CPU'/>
14:48:07:  <slot id='1' type='GPU'/>
14:48:07:</config>
14:48:08:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Using Gromacs checkpoints
14:48:08:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Mapping NT from 6 to 6 
14:48:08:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Resuming from checkpoint
14:48:08:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Verified 00/wudata_01.log
14:48:08:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Verified 00/wudata_01.trr
14:48:08:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Verified 00/wudata_01.xtc
14:48:08:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Verified 00/wudata_01.edr
14:48:08:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 147375 out of 250000 steps  (58%)
14:48:09:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 3100000 out of 5000000 steps (62%)
14:48:13:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 147500 out of 250000 steps  (59%)
14:48:28:FS00aused
14:48:28:FS01aused
14:48:29:FS00:Shutting core down
14:48:29:FS01:Shutting core down
14:48:29:WU01:FS01:0x17:WARNING:Console control signal 1 on PID 7736
14:48:29:WU01:FS01:0x17:Exiting, please wait. . .
14:48:29:WU01:FS01:0x17:Lost lifeline PID 2496, exiting
14:48:29:WU01:FS01:0x17:ERROR:103: Lost client lifeline
14:48:29:WU01:FS01:0x17:Folding@home Core Shutdown: CLIENT_DIED
14:48:29:WU01:FS01:FahCore returned: INTERRUPTED (102 = 0x66)
14:48:32:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Client no longer detected. Shutting down core 
14:48:32:WU00:FS00:0xa4:
14:48:32:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Folding@home Core Shutdown: CLIENT_DIED
14:48:32:WU00:FS00:FahCore returned: INTERRUPTED (102 = 0x66)
14:49:08:Removing old file 'configs/config-20150204-224336.xml'
14:49:08:Saving configuration to config.xml
14:49:08:<config>
14:49:08:  <!-- User Information -->
14:49:08:  <passkey v='********************************'/>
14:49:08:  <team v='70335'/>
14:49:08:  <user v='Knussperkopp'/>
14:49:08:
14:49:08:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
14:49:08:  <slot id='0' type='CPU'>
14:49:08:    <paused v='true'/>
14:49:08:  </slot>
14:49:08:  <slot id='1' type='GPU'>
14:49:08:    <paused v='true'/>
14:49:08:  </slot>
14:49:08:</config>
14:49:58:FS00:Unpaused
14:49:58:FS01:Unpaused
14:49:58:WU01:FS01:Starting
14:49:58:WU01:FS01:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/User/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_17.fah/FahCore_17.exe -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 1936 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia
14:49:58:WU01:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 7440
14:49:58:WU01:FS01:Core PID:5640
14:49:58:WU01:FS01:FahCore 0x17 started
14:49:58:WU00:FS00:Starting
14:49:58:WU00:FS00:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/User/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/Core_a4.fah/FahCore_a4.exe -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 1936 -checkpoint 15 -np 6
14:49:58:WU00:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 2500
14:49:58:WU00:FS00:Core PID:2780
14:49:58:WU00:FS00:FahCore 0xa4 started
14:49:59:WU01:FS01:0x17:*********************** Log Started 2015-02-07T14:49:58Z ***********************
14:49:59:WU01:FS01:0x17roject: 13000 (Run 2103, Clone 4, Gen 88)
14:49:59:WU01:FS01:0x17:Unit: 0x000000a5538b3db75311ee9e219ac1ee
14:49:59:WU01:FS01:0x17:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
14:49:59:WU01:FS01:0x17:Machine: 1
14:49:59:WU01:FS01:0x17igital signatures verified
14:49:59:WU01:FS01:0x17:Folding@home GPU core17
14:49:59:WU01:FS01:0x17:Version 0.0.52
14:49:59:WU01:FS01:0x17:  Found a checkpoint file
14:49:59:WU00:FS00:0xa4:
14:49:59:WU00:FS00:0xa4:*------------------------------*
14:49:59:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Folding@Home Gromacs GB Core
14:49:59:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Version 2.27 (Dec. 15, 2010)
14:49:59:WU00:FS00:0xa4:
14:49:59:WU00:FS00:0xa4reparing to commence simulation
14:49:59:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Looking at optimizations...
14:49:59:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Files status OK
14:49:59:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Expanded 923789 -> 1527780 (decompressed 165.3 percent)
14:49:59:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=923789 data_size=1527780, decompressed_data_size=1527780 diff=0
14:49:59:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Digital signature verified
14:49:59:WU00:FS00:0xa4:
14:49:59:WU00:FS00:0xa4roject: 9011 (Run 630, Clone 0, Gen 160)
14:49:59:WU00:FS00:0xa4:
14:49:59:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Assembly optimizations on if available.
14:49:59:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Entering M.D.
14:50:04:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Using Gromacs checkpoints
14:50:04:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Mapping NT from 6 to 6 
14:50:05:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Resuming from checkpoint
14:50:05:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Verified 00/wudata_01.log
14:50:05:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Verified 00/wudata_01.trr
14:50:05:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Verified 00/wudata_01.xtc
14:50:05:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Verified 00/wudata_01.edr
14:50:05:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 147375 out of 250000 steps  (58%)
14:50:09:Removing old file 'configs/config-20150204-232618.xml'
14:50:09:Saving configuration to config.xml
14:50:09:<config>
14:50:09:  <!-- User Information -->
14:50:09:  <passkey v='********************************'/>
14:50:09:  <team v='70335'/>
14:50:09:  <user v='Knussperkopp'/>
14:50:09:
14:50:09:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
14:50:09:  <slot id='0' type='CPU'/>
14:50:09:  <slot id='1' type='GPU'/>
14:50:09:</config>
14:50:09:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 147500 out of 250000 steps  (59%)
14:51:37:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 150000 out of 250000 steps  (60%)
14:52:01:FS00:Shutting core down
14:52:08:WU00:FS00:FahCore returned: INTERRUPTED (102 = 0x66)
14:52:09:WU00:FS00:Starting
14:52:09:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Changed SMP threads from 6 to 7 this can cause some work units to fail
14:52:09:WU00:FS00:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/User/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/Core_a4.fah/FahCore_a4.exe -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 1936 -checkpoint 15 -np 7
14:52:09:WU00:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 5252
14:52:09:WU00:FS00:Core PID:6596
14:52:09:WU00:FS00:FahCore 0xa4 started
14:52:09:WU00:FS00:0xa4:
14:52:09:WU00:FS00:0xa4:*------------------------------*
14:52:09:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Folding@Home Gromacs GB Core
14:52:09:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Version 2.27 (Dec. 15, 2010)
14:52:09:WU00:FS00:0xa4:
14:52:09:WU00:FS00:0xa4reparing to commence simulation
14:52:09:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Looking at optimizations...
14:52:09:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Files status OK
14:52:09:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Expanded 923789 -> 1527780 (decompressed 165.3 percent)
14:52:09:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=923789 data_size=1527780, decompressed_data_size=1527780 diff=0
14:52:09:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Digital signature verified
14:52:09:WU00:FS00:0xa4:
14:52:09:WU00:FS00:0xa4roject: 9011 (Run 630, Clone 0, Gen 160)
14:52:09:WU00:FS00:0xa4:
14:52:09:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Assembly optimizations on if available.
14:52:09:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Entering M.D.
14:52:11:Removing old file 'configs/config-20150205-001203.xml'
14:52:11:Saving configuration to config.xml
14:52:11:<config>
14:52:11:  <!-- Slot Control -->
14:52:11:  <power v='full'/>
14:52:11:
14:52:11:  <!-- User Information -->
14:52:11:  <passkey v='********************************'/>
14:52:11:  <team v='70335'/>
14:52:11:  <user v='Knussperkopp'/>
14:52:11:
14:52:11:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
14:52:11:  <slot id='0' type='CPU'/>
14:52:11:  <slot id='1' type='GPU'/>
14:52:11:</config>
14:52:15:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Using Gromacs checkpoints
14:52:15:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Mapping NT from 7 to 7 
14:52:15:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Resuming from checkpoint
14:52:15:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Verified 00/wudata_01.log
14:52:15:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Verified 00/wudata_01.trr
14:52:15:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Verified 00/wudata_01.xtc
14:52:15:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Verified 00/wudata_01.edr
14:52:15:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 147375 out of 250000 steps  (58%)
14:52:20:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 147500 out of 250000 steps  (59%)
14:53:00:FS00aused
14:53:00:FS01aused
14:53:00:FS00:Shutting core down
14:53:00:FS01:Shutting core down
14:53:00:WU01:FS01:0x17:WARNING:Console control signal 1 on PID 5640
14:53:00:WU01:FS01:0x17:Exiting, please wait. . .
14:53:03:WU01:FS01:FahCore returned: INTERRUPTED (102 = 0x66)
14:53:09:Removing old file 'configs/config-20150205-163510.xml'
14:53:09:Saving configuration to config.xml
14:53:09:<config>
14:53:09:  <!-- Slot Control -->
14:53:09:  <power v='full'/>
14:53:09:
14:53:09:  <!-- User Information -->
14:53:09:  <passkey v='********************************'/>
14:53:09:  <team v='70335'/>
14:53:09:  <user v='Knussperkopp'/>
14:53:09:
14:53:09:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
14:53:09:  <slot id='0' type='CPU'>
14:53:09:    <paused v='true'/>
14:53:09:  </slot>
14:53:09:  <slot id='1' type='GPU'>
14:53:09:    <paused v='true'/>
14:53:09:  </slot>
14:53:09:</config>


----------



## Amigafan (7. Februar 2015)

Das Log zeigt eindeutig, dass die GPU zwischenzeitlich Probleme hatte - wohl bedingt durch OC:

Auszug aus dem Log:
 . . . 
13:18:04:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 2850000 out of 5000000 steps (57%) * <-* ab hier vergehen *52* Minuten - aufgrund einer Fehlberechnung
14:10:23:WU01:FS01:0x17:Bad State detected... attempting to resume from last good checkpoint *<-* hier springt die Berechnung aufgrund dieses *Fehlers* zurück
14:15:41:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 2800000 out of 5000000 steps (56%)
14:20:59:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 2850000 out of 5000000 steps (57%)
14:26:38:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 2900000 out of 5000000 steps (58%)
14:31:57:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 2950000 out of 5000000 steps (59%)
14:37:17:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 3000000 out of 5000000 steps (60%)
14:42:52:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 3050000 out of 5000000 steps (61%)
14:48:09:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 3100000 out of 5000000 steps (62%)
14:48:28:FS01aused
14:48:29:FS01:Shutting core down
14:48:29:WU01:FS01:0x17:WARNING:Console control signal 1 on PID 7736
14:48:29:WU01:FS01:0x17:Exiting, please wait. . .
14:48:29:WU01:FS01:0x17:Lost lifeline PID 2496, exiting 
14:48:29:WU01:FS01:0x17:ERROR:103: Lost client lifeline
14:48:29:WU01:FS01:0x17:Folding@home Core Shutdown: CLIENT_DIED
14:48:29:WU01:FS01:FahCore returned: INTERRUPTED (102 = 0x66)  *<-* Berechnung unterbrochen, weil pausiert.

Anschließend startest Du die Berechnung, allerdings geht der Log nicht weit genug, um den Berechnungsanfang der GPU-WU zu sehen.


----------



## kampfschaaaf (7. Februar 2015)

Ich habe jetzt 4 Clients laufen. Die freundliche Leihgabe einer 7970 Matrix machte den 4. Client möglich.
Der i5 2500K mit GTX570 schafft 40k
Der i7 3970X mit 2x 7970 schaffen 160k bei Mediumlast
Der i7 2600K mit R9 290 und R9 270 machen immer um die 250k
Der i7 2600 mit HD7970 kommt anfänglich auf 125k.
Die Advanced WebCtrl schätzt meine jetzt 4 Clients auf 580k pro Tag. Seltsam finde ich nur die Tatsache, daß die beiden 7970er zusammen kaum mehr schaffen, als eine alleine. Bis auf die GTX arbeiten alle an 17ern.
MfG


----------



## picar81_4711 (8. Februar 2015)

Respekt! Faltet die CPU auch mit? Hast genügend Kerne für die Grafikkarten aufbehalten?


----------



## Knussperkopp (8. Februar 2015)

Soweit ich die log verstehe ist das der anfang.
05:28:35:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 0 out of 5000000 steps (0%)
05:28:35:WU01:FS01:0x17:Temperature control disabled. Requirements: single Nvidia GPU, tmax must be < 110 and twait >= 900
Und die Karte eigentlich ist nur Werksübertaktet.


----------



## kampfschaaaf (8. Februar 2015)

Ja, Immer pro GraKa ein Fred reserviert. Die CPU arbeitet mit ca.87% Last. Ich lasse die beiden 7970er noch fertigrechnen, dann prüfe ich das.
MfG

Edit: hab den Fehler, die Energieeinstellungen der GraKas waren auf -20%. Jetzt sind es +20%. Beim zocken brauche ich ja nicht die volle Leistung beider Karten. Jetzt schon!


----------



## mattinator (8. Februar 2015)

Knussperkopp schrieb:


> Und die Karte eigentlich ist nur Werksübertaktet.


Auch Werks-OC muss nicht zwangsweise folding-stable sein.


----------



## Malkolm (8. Februar 2015)

Huhu,

hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem* FW344.75 für Fermi* ?
Auf der Suche nach einem aktuelleren Treiber als den empfohlenen 327er (der bei mir Probleme macht) macht sich obiger ganz gut auf meiner GTX 570.
P9106 (core 18) TPF: 6min 26s -> ~43.5k PPD, und damit doch vergleichbar viele Punkte wie mit dem älteren, richtig?


----------



## Amigafan (8. Februar 2015)

Heute  Nacht meinte mein Stick mal wieder, er müsse nicht resetten - dadurch  hingen 2 CPU- und zwei GPU-WU´s in der Luft und Nachschub zum Falten gab  es auch nicht . . .  


*@Malkolm*

MMn sollte die GTX 570 mehr schaffen - Du könntest mal FW 306.23 testen, den benutze ich für eine GTX 560Ti448 und erreiche damit - allerdings mit einem neuen Projekt - 43,5K PPD.


Edit:
Nachdem die 9106 zu einer Projekt-Familie gehört (9105-9110 mit denselben "technischen" Daten), sollte eine Framezeit von unter 5 Minuten normal sein.

Vergleiche:
9105  RCG  0,7,1   AVG TPF  *4:56*  GTX 570
9105  RCG  0,3,4   AVG TPF*  4:48*  GTX 570
9109  RCG 0,6,10  AGV TPF  *4:48*  GTX 570

Quelle: https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=66&t=27021#p271491


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Februar 2015)

Malkolm schrieb:


> Huhu,
> 
> hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem* FW344.75 für Fermi* ?
> Auf der Suche nach einem aktuelleren Treiber als den empfohlenen 327er (der bei mir Probleme macht) macht sich obiger ganz gut auf meiner GTX 570.
> P9106 (core 18) TPF: 6min 26s -> ~43.5k PPD, und damit doch vergleichbar viele Punkte wie mit dem älteren, richtig?



Also nach meiner Erfahrung ist der 344.75 nicht so gut geeignet um mit VOR-MAXWELL zu *falten*
Tatsächlich, wenn der 327er Probleme macht (warum auch immer) wäre der 306.23 eine gute Alternative

Ausserdem - passt auch grad gut - schulde ich euch noch die zweite "Fotorunde"

vor dem Wechsel auf 347.25



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



der 347.25



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wieder zurück auf 327.23



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## T0M@0 (8. Februar 2015)

Die Core 18 Wu ist bei meiner GTX580 gut durchgelaufen. Aber die Core 17 Danach hat mein System zum einfrieren gebracht  glaube meine GraKa gibt langsam den geist auf...


----------



## Amigafan (8. Februar 2015)

BTW:
Nachdem *HFM* wohl Schwierigkeiten hat, Projekte von der PsummaryC -Seite in die Datei *ProjectInfo.tab* einzutragen, habe ich einige fehlende Projekte manuell nachgetragen.
Diese Datei stelle ich zum Download zur Verfügung.
Um diese aktuell zu halten, bitte fehlende Projekt-Nummern melden (am  besten per PM) - ich trage diese nach und stelle dann die aktualisierte  Version zur Verfügung.
Diese Datei einfach in das Verzeichnis: C:\Users\Username\AppData\Roaming\HFM kopieren, dort entpacken und die Datei *ProjectInfo.tab* überschreiben.


----------



## Knussperkopp (8. Februar 2015)

Heute Nacht sind zwei WUs ohne Probleme durch gelaufen. Der 327.23 ist nicht mit meiner 780ti kompatibel. Welchen anderen kann man zum falten nehmen?


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Februar 2015)

Knussperkopp schrieb:


> Heute Nacht sind zwei WUs ohne Probleme durch gelaufen. Der 327.23 ist nicht mit meiner 780ti kompatibel. Welchen anderen kann man zum falten nehmen?



Komisch - auf meiner 780 (ohne Ti) läuft er perfekt
Alternativ der 306.23 

Und ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass A. Meier-PS3 mal geschrieben hat, das der 344.75 (auf 780Ti) bei ihm gut läuft


----------



## FrozenPie (8. Februar 2015)

Hab zum Spaß mal ne HD 5450 falten lassen, allerdings nach 10 sek wieder runtergenommen, nachdem mir 1679 PPD angezeigt wurden und für die Core 0x17 Unit 10.2 Tage veranschlagt wurden 
Jetzt faltet nur noch der Phenom II 925 mit ca. 7000 PPD, welcher allerdings bald durch ne GPU unterstützt wird (Welche weiß ich noch nicht. Kommt drauf an ob meine Eltern dann mit der Stromrechnung zu mir kommen ) 
(Der aktuelle Falter ist aus alten PC-Teilen, die ich zusammengesammelt hab, zusammengebaut worden, also nicht das beste, aber ich lass sowieso meine R9 280X + Intel Xeon falten wenn ich mal über den Tag außer Haus bin)


----------



## kampfschaaaf (8. Februar 2015)

Die R9er sind perfekt zum falten.
Nach einiger Optimiererei veranschlagt die AdvCtrl für mich 620k pro Tag.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die 7970er skalieren jetzt auch richtig. Die Abwärme der 4 Clients ist enorm. Dadurch haben in 2 Räumen die Thermostate der Heizungen zugemacht. Nur bekomme ich jetzt keine Nachtabsenkung mehr...


----------



## FrozenPie (8. Februar 2015)

kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Die 7970er skalieren jetzt auch richtig. Die Abwärme der 4 Clients ist enorm. Dadurch haben in 2 Räumen die Thermostate der Heizungen zugemacht. Nur bekomme ich jetzt keine Nachtabsenkung mehr...



Das hab ich auch schon mitbekommen, als ich mal für 5 h außer Haus war und wiederkam. Die Temperatur war einfach mal von 22°C auf über 30°C angestiegen  Das spart man echt Heizkosten 
Gibt es eigentlich schon einen FAH-Clienten der ARM-CPUs unterstützt bzw. in einem ARM Linux läuft? Dann könnte ich nämlich meinen baldigen Raspberry Pi 2 oder meinen ODROID XU3 auch noch ein bisschen quälen 

Edit: Apropo Heizen: Da fällt mir spontan das hier ein: CloudWärme


----------



## TheSebi41 (8. Februar 2015)

Heizung brauch ich auch keine mehr 
25°C in der Wohnung sind Minimum


----------



## Keinem (8. Februar 2015)

TheSebi41 schrieb:


> Heizung brauch ich auch keine mehr
> 25°C in der Wohnung sind Minimum


Hmm, dann müsste ich wenigstens kein Holz mehr hoch holen  .


----------



## brooker (8. Februar 2015)

@ kampfschaaaf: denne TPF ist mit über 11min für eine 0x17er aber recht hoch. Hast Du einen Thread je GPU zugewiesen?


----------



## brooker (8. Februar 2015)

... wie war das mit den extra einstellunge für die CPU mit small, medium oder big. Stehe gerade aufm Schlauch.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Februar 2015)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Und ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass A. Meier-PS3 mal geschrieben hat, das der 344.75 (auf 780Ti) bei ihm gut läuft


Kleine Korrektur:
Ich hab eine 780er ohne Ti

Der 344.75 lief gut, bin aber in der Zwischenzeit aus Gaming-technischen Gründen auf den 347.25 umgestiegen und der läuft nochmals einen Ticken besser.


----------



## kampfschaaaf (9. Februar 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> @ kampfschaaaf: denne TPF ist mit über 11min für eine 0x17er aber recht hoch. Hast Du einen Thread je GPU zugewiesen?



Das scheint zu variieren. Der Shot ist ja eine Momentaufnahme. Jede GPU hat ihren eigenen Fred. Das paßt schon. Allerdings sind sowohl die Werte die Total Estimated PPD angibt, als auch die TPF-Times im 30%-Bereich schwankend.

0x17 13000 11:04
0x17   9201 05:26

Ist noch in Ordnung für mittlere Last, hoffe ich
MfG


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Februar 2015)

Keiner meiner beiden NaCl-Clienten bekommen ne neu WU > Wir haben es wohl beim NaCl-Falten übertrieben


----------



## brooker (9. Februar 2015)

... hatte ich gestern auch kurz. Nach einem Neustart, war alles wieder in Ordnung.


----------



## Amigafan (9. Februar 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> ... wie war das mit den extra einstellunge für die CPU mit small, medium oder big. Stehe gerade aufm Schlauch.



Das Flag heist: *max-packet-size* . . .


----------



## Rarek (9. Februar 2015)

das heißt dass ich mit medium keine 13000 und 13001 bekommmen sollte? 
oder ist das nur wunschdenken?


----------



## mattinator (9. Februar 2015)

Rarek schrieb:


> das heißt dass ich mit medium keine 13000 und 13001 bekommmen sollte?
> oder ist das nur wunschdenken?



Die Option bezieht sich auf die Download-Größe der Projekte, nicht auf die Rechenzeit. Ist wohl hauptsächlich für Nutzer mit geringer Internet-Bandbreite oder Volumen-Tarif gedacht. Eine direkte Korrelation zwischen Download-Größe und Dauer gibt es meines Wissens nicht.


----------



## Rarek (9. Februar 2015)

ja, nur müssten große Projekte auch ein großes DL Volumen haben... oder net


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Februar 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> ... hatte ich gestern auch kurz. Nach einem Neustart, war alles wieder in Ordnung.


Hatte ich heute morgen noch versucht, hatte aber keinen Erfolg gebracht.

Falte ich bis heute Abend halt nur mit 1x SMP und 2x GPU sofern sich die zwei keine neuen NaCl-WUs holen.


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Februar 2015)

Die "packet-size" bezieht sich auf die Menge der Atome die berechnet werden bzw. in der WU enthalten sind
Genau das ist ja der "Trick" mit dem "max-packet-size small" für altersschwache GPU's
Dadurch werden nur Core_15 (weil sie klein sind) runtergeladen

@Meier - NaCl geht wieder <==


----------



## Rarek (9. Februar 2015)

und medium? bringt das etwas?

edit:
mir sind soeben gefühlt 23 WUs durch die graka gegangen... in 30 min. ...

so weit, so schlecht:

08:36:06:WU01:FS01:0x15:Folding@home Core Shutdown: GPU_MEMTEST_ERROR
08:36:07:WARNING:WU01:FS01:FahCore returned: GPU_MEMTEST_ERROR (124 = 0x7c)



Spoiler



*********************** Log Started 2015-02-09T08:31:50Z ***********************
08:31:50:************************* Folding@home Client *************************
08:31:50:      Website: Folding@home
08:31:50:    Copyright: (c) 2009-2014 Stanford University
08:31:50:       Author: Joseph Coffland <joseph@cauldrondevelopment.com>
08:31:50:         Args: 
08:31:50:       Config: C:/Users/Rarek/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/config.xml
08:31:50:******************************** Build ********************************
08:31:50:      Version: 7.4.4
08:31:50:         Date: Mar 4 2014
08:31:50:         Time: 20:26:54
08:31:50:      SVN Rev: 4130
08:31:50:       Branch: fah/trunk/client
08:31:50:     Compiler: Intel(R) C++ MSVC 1500 mode 1200
08:31:50:      Options: /TP /nologo /EHa /Qdiag-disable:4297,4103,1786,279 /Ox -arch:SSE
08:31:50:               /QaxSSE2,SSE3,SSSE3,SSE4.1,SSE4.2 /Qopenmp /Qrestrict /MT /Qmkl
08:31:50:     Platform: win32 XP
08:31:50:         Bits: 32
08:31:50:         Mode: Release
08:31:50:******************************* System ********************************
08:31:50:          CPU: AMD FX(tm)-6300 Six-Core Processor
08:31:50:       CPU ID: AuthenticAMD Family 21 Model 2 Stepping 0
08:31:50:         CPUs: 6
08:31:50:       Memory: 8.00GiB
08:31:50:  Free Memory: 6.26GiB
08:31:50:      Threads: WINDOWS_THREADS
08:31:50:   OS Version: 6.1
08:31:50:  Has Battery: false
08:31:50:   On Battery: false
08:31:50:   UTC Offset: 1
08:31:50:          PID: 6068
08:31:50:          CWD: C:/Users/Rarek/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient
08:31:50:           OS: Windows 7 Professional
08:31:50:      OS Arch: AMD64
08:31:50:         GPUs: 1
08:31:50:        GPU 0: NVIDIA:3 GK106 [GeForce GTX 650 Ti]
08:31:50:         CUDA: Not detected
08:31:50:Win32 Service: false
08:31:50:***********************************************************************
08:31:50:<config>
08:31:50:  <service-description v='Folding@home Client'/>
08:31:50:  <service-restart v='true'/>
08:31:50:  <service-restart-delay v='5000'/>
08:31:50:
08:31:50:  <!-- Client Control -->
08:31:50:  <client-threads v='6'/>
08:31:50:  <cycle-rate v='4'/>
08:31:50:  <cycles v='-1'/>
08:31:50:  <data-directory v='.'/>
08:31:50:  <disable-sleep-when-active v='true'/>
08:31:50:  <exec-directory v='C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient'/>
08:31:50:  <exit-when-done v='false'/>
08:31:50:  <fold-anon v='false'/>
08:31:50:  <open-web-control v='false'/>
08:31:50:
08:31:50:  <!-- Configuration -->
08:31:50:  <config-rotate v='true'/>
08:31:50:  <config-rotate-dir v='configs'/>
08:31:50:  <config-rotate-max v='16'/>
08:31:50:
08:31:50:  <!-- Debugging -->
08:31:50:  <assignment-servers>
08:31:50:    assign3.stanford.edu:8080 assign4.stanford.edu:80
08:31:50:  </assignment-servers>
08:31:50:  <auth-as v='true'/>
08:31:50:  <capture-directory v='capture'/>
08:31:50:  <capture-on-error v='false'/>
08:31:50:  <capture-packets v='false'/>
08:31:50:  <capture-requests v='false'/>
08:31:50:  <capture-responses v='false'/>
08:31:50:  <capture-sockets v='false'/>
08:31:50:  <core-exec v='FahCore_$type'/>
08:31:50:  <core-wrapper-exec v='FAHCoreWrapper'/>
08:31:50:  <debug-sockets v='false'/>
08:31:50:  <exception-locations v='true'/>
08:31:50:  <gpu-assignment-servers>
08:31:50:    assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80 assign-GPU2.stanford.edu:80
08:31:50:  </gpu-assignment-servers>
08:31:50:  <stack-traces v='false'/>
08:31:50:
08:31:50:  <!-- Error Handling -->
08:31:50:  <max-slot-errors v='10'/>
08:31:50:  <max-unit-errors v='5'/>
08:31:50:
08:31:50:  <!-- Folding Core -->
08:31:50:  <checkpoint v='15'/>
08:31:50:  <core-dir v='cores'/>
08:31:50:  <core-priority v='low'/>
08:31:50:  <cpu-affinity v='false'/>
08:31:50:  <cpu-usage v='100'/>
08:31:50:  <gpu-usage v='100'/>
08:31:50:  <no-assembly v='false'/>
08:31:50:
08:31:50:  <!-- Folding Slot Configuration -->
08:31:50:  <cause v='ANY'/>
08:31:50:  <client-subtype v='STDCLI'/>
08:31:50:  <client-type v='advanced'/>
08:31:50:  <cpu-species v='X86_AMD'/>
08:31:50:  <cpu-type v='AMD64'/>
08:31:50:  <cpus v='-1'/>
08:31:50:  <gpu v='true'/>
08:31:50:  <max-packet-size v='normal'/>
08:31:50:  <os-species v='UNKNOWN'/>
08:31:50:  <os-type v='WIN32'/>
08:31:50:  <project-key v='0'/>
08:31:50:  <smp v='true'/>
08:31:50:
08:31:50:  <!-- GUI -->
08:31:50:  <gui-enabled v='true'/>
08:31:50:
08:31:50:  <!-- HTTP Server -->
08:31:50:  <allow v='127.0.0.1'/>
08:31:50:  <connection-timeout v='60'/>
08:31:50:  <deny v='0/0'/>
08:31:50:  <http-addresses v='0:7396'/>
08:31:50:  <https-addresses v=''/>
08:31:50:  <max-connect-time v='900'/>
08:31:50:  <max-connections v='800'/>
08:31:50:  <max-request-length v='52428800'/>
08:31:50:  <min-connect-time v='300'/>
08:31:50:  <threads v='6'/>
08:31:50:
08:31:50:  <!-- Logging -->
08:31:50:  <log v='log.txt'/>
08:31:50:  <log-color v='false'/>
08:31:50:  <log-crlf v='true'/>
08:31:50:  <log-date v='false'/>
08:31:50:  <log-date-periodically v='21600'/>
08:31:50:  <log-debug v='true'/>
08:31:50:  <log-domain v='false'/>
08:31:50:  <log-header v='true'/>
08:31:50:  <log-level v='true'/>
08:31:50:  <log-no-info-header v='true'/>
08:31:50:  <log-redirect v='false'/>
08:31:50:  <log-rotate v='true'/>
08:31:50:  <log-rotate-dir v='logs'/>
08:31:50:  <log-rotate-max v='16'/>
08:31:50:  <log-short-level v='false'/>
08:31:50:  <log-simple-domains v='true'/>
08:31:50:  <log-thread-id v='false'/>
08:31:50:  <log-thread-prefix v='true'/>
08:31:50:  <log-time v='true'/>
08:31:50:  <log-to-screen v='true'/>
08:31:50:  <log-truncate v='false'/>
08:31:50:  <verbosity v='5'/>
08:31:50:
08:31:50:  <!-- Network -->
08:31:50:  <proxy v=':8080'/>
08:31:50:  <proxy-enable v='false'/>
08:31:50:  <proxy-pass v=''/>
08:31:50:  <proxy-user v=''/>
08:31:50:
08:31:50:  <!-- Process Control -->
08:31:50:  <child v='false'/>
08:31:50:  <daemon v='false'/>
08:31:50:  <pid v='false'/>
08:31:50:  <pid-file v='Folding@home Client.pid'/>
08:31:50:  <respawn v='false'/>
08:31:50:  <service v='false'/>
08:31:50:
08:31:50:  <!-- Remote Command Server -->
08:31:50:  <command-address v='0.0.0.0'/>
08:31:50:  <command-allow-no-pass v='127.0.0.1'/>
08:31:50:  <command-deny-no-pass v='0/0'/>
08:31:50:  <command-enable v='true'/>
08:31:50:  <command-port v='36330'/>
08:31:50:
08:31:50:  <!-- Slot Control -->
08:31:50:  <idle v='false'/>
08:31:50:  <max-shutdown-wait v='60'/>
08:31:50:  <pause-on-battery v='false'/>
08:31:50:  <pause-on-start v='false'/>
08:31:50:  <paused v='false'/>
08:31:50:  <power v='full'/>
08:31:50:
08:31:50:  <!-- User Information -->
08:31:50:  <machine-id v='0'/>
08:31:50:  <passkey v='********************************'/>
08:31:50:  <team v='70335'/>
08:31:50:  <user v='Rarek'/>
08:31:50:
08:31:50:  <!-- Web Server -->
08:31:50:  <web-allow v='127.0.0.1'/>
08:31:50:  <web-deny v='0/0'/>
08:31:50:  <web-enable v='true'/>
08:31:50:
08:31:50:  <!-- Web Server Sessions -->
08:31:50:  <session-cookie v='sid'/>
08:31:50:  <session-lifetime v='86400'/>
08:31:50:  <session-timeout v='3600'/>
08:31:50:
08:31:50:  <!-- Work Unit Control -->
08:31:50:  <dump-after-deadline v='true'/>
08:31:50:  <max-queue v='16'/>
08:31:50:  <max-units v='0'/>
08:31:50:  <next-unit-percentage v='99'/>
08:31:50:  <stall-detection-enabled v='false'/>
08:31:50:  <stall-percent v='5'/>
08:31:50:  <stall-timeout v='1800'/>
08:31:50:
08:31:50:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
08:31:50:  <slot id='1' type='GPU'>
08:31:50:    <max-packet-size v='medium'/>
08:31:50:    <next-unit-percentage v='100'/>
08:31:50:    <paused v='true'/>
08:31:50:  </slot>
08:31:50:</config>
08:31:50:Trying to access database...
08:31:50:Successfully acquired database lock
08:31:50:Enabled folding slot 01: PAUSED gpu:0:GK106 [GeForce GTX 650 Ti] (by user)
08:31:50:Started thread 4 on PID 6068
08:31:50:Started thread 5 on PID 6068
08:31:50:Started thread 7 on PID 6068
08:31:50:Started thread 9 on PID 6068
08:31:50:Started thread 8 on PID 6068
08:31:50:Started thread 6 on PID 6068
08:31:59:1:127.0.0.1 GET /ping?_=1423470718903&callback=jQuery19009482980351895094_1423470718902
08:32:00:2:127.0.0.1 GET /?nocache=0.8455041330307722
08:32:01:3:127.0.0.1 GET /api/updates/set?_=1423470721160&sid=42a1abb23b2c890be7b8d113082fb4f0&update_id=0&update_path=/api/basic&update_rate=1
08:32:02:4:127.0.0.1 GET /api/updates/set?_=1423470721161&sid=42a1abb23b2c890be7b8d113082fb4f0&update_id=1&update_path=/api/slots&update_rate=1
08:32:02:5:127.0.0.1 GET /api/configured?_=1423470721162&sid=42a1abb23b2c890be7b8d113082fb4f0
08:32:02:6:127.0.0.1 GET /?nocache=0.8455041330307722
08:32:03:7:127.0.0.1 GET /css/normalize.css
08:32:03:8:127.0.0.1 GET /css/main.css
08:32:03:9:127.0.0.1 GET /images/mail.png
08:32:03:10:127.0.0.1 GET /images/facebook.png
08:32:03:11:127.0.0.1 GET /images/twitter.png
08:32:03:12:127.0.0.1 GET /js/jquery-1.10.2.min.js
08:32:04:13:127.0.0.1 GET /js/libs/jquery.selectbox-0.2.js
08:32:04:14:127.0.0.1 GET /js/intercom.min.js
08:32:04:15:127.0.0.1 GET /js/main.js
08:32:04:15:127.0.0.1:New Web connection
08:32:04:16:127.0.0.1 GET /images/report-bug.png
08:32:06:17:127.0.0.1 GET /images/template/bg.jpg
08:32:06:18:127.0.0.1 GET /images/template/logo_folding_home.png
08:32:06:19:127.0.0.1 GET /images/template/input_radio.png
08:32:06:20:127.0.0.1 GET /images/template/button_bg.png
08:32:06:21:127.0.0.1 GET /api/updates/set?_=1423470725592&sid=7b515f59b46c85a87e5886cf7248abef&update_id=0&update_path=/api/basic&update_rate=1
08:32:06:22:127.0.0.1 GET /api/updates/set?_=1423470725593&sid=7b515f59b46c85a87e5886cf7248abef&update_id=1&update_path=/api/slots&update_rate=1
08:32:06:23:127.0.0.1 GET /api/configured?_=1423470725594&sid=7b515f59b46c85a87e5886cf7248abef
08:32:06:24:127.0.0.1 GET /images/template/select-icons.png
08:32:06:25:127.0.0.1 GET /images/template/ui-bg-slider.png
08:32:07:26:127.0.0.1 GET /images/template/ui-icon-slider.png
08:32:07:27:127.0.0.1 GET /images/template/ui-progress-bg.png
08:32:08:28:127.0.0.1 GET /api/updates?_=1423470725595&sid=7b515f59b46c85a87e5886cf7248abef
08:32:08:29:127.0.0.1 GET /api/updates?_=1423470725596&sid=7b515f59b46c85a87e5886cf7248abef
08:32:09:Started thread 10 on PID 6068
08:32:10:28:127.0.0.1 GET /api/updates?_=1423470725599&sid=7b515f59b46c85a87e5886cf7248abef
08:32:14:29:127.0.0.1 GET /api/updates?_=1423470725600&sid=7b515f59b46c85a87e5886cf7248abef
08:32:15:29:127.0.0.1 GET /api/updates?_=1423470725601&sid=7b515f59b46c85a87e5886cf7248abef
08:32:20:28:127.0.0.1 GET /api/updates?_=1423470725602&sid=7b515f59b46c85a87e5886cf7248abef
08:32:25:28:127.0.0.1 GET /api/updates?_=1423470725603&sid=7b515f59b46c85a87e5886cf7248abef
08:32:30:28:127.0.0.1 GET /api/updates?_=1423470725604&sid=7b515f59b46c85a87e5886cf7248abef
08:32:35:28:127.0.0.1 GET /api/updates?_=1423470725605&sid=7b515f59b46c85a87e5886cf7248abef
08:32:40:28:127.0.0.1 GET /api/updates?_=1423470725606&sid=7b515f59b46c85a87e5886cf7248abef
08:32:44:29:127.0.0.1 GET /api/updates?_=1423470725607&sid=7b515f59b46c85a87e5886cf7248abef
08:32:51:28:127.0.0.1 GET /api/updates?_=1423470725608&sid=7b515f59b46c85a87e5886cf7248abef
08:32:55:29:127.0.0.1 GET /api/updates?_=1423470725609&sid=7b515f59b46c85a87e5886cf7248abef
08:33:00:29:127.0.0.1 GET /api/updates?_=1423470725610&sid=7b515f59b46c85a87e5886cf7248abef
08:33:05:28:127.0.0.1 GET /api/updates?_=1423470725611&sid=7b515f59b46c85a87e5886cf7248abef
08:33:11:28:127.0.0.1 GET /api/updates?_=1423470725612&sid=7b515f59b46c85a87e5886cf7248abef
08:33:15:29:127.0.0.1 GET /api/updates?_=1423470725613&sid=7b515f59b46c85a87e5886cf7248abef
08:33:20:29:127.0.0.1 GET /api/updates?_=1423470725614&sid=7b515f59b46c85a87e5886cf7248abef
08:33:25:28:127.0.0.1 GET /api/updates?_=1423470725615&sid=7b515f59b46c85a87e5886cf7248abef
08:33:30:28:127.0.0.1 GET /api/updates?_=1423470725616&sid=7b515f59b46c85a87e5886cf7248abef
08:33:35:28:127.0.0.1 GET /api/updates?_=1423470725617&sid=7b515f59b46c85a87e5886cf7248abef
08:33:41:28:127.0.0.1 GET /api/updates?_=1423470725618&sid=7b515f59b46c85a87e5886cf7248abef
08:33:46:28:127.0.0.1 GET /api/updates?_=1423470725619&sid=7b515f59b46c85a87e5886cf7248abef
08:33:50:31:127.0.0.1 GET /api/updates?_=1423470725620&sid=7b515f59b46c85a87e5886cf7248abef
08:33:57:28:127.0.0.1 GET /api/updates?_=1423470725621&sid=7b515f59b46c85a87e5886cf7248abef
08:34:02:31:127.0.0.1 GET /api/updates?_=1423470725622&sid=7b515f59b46c85a87e5886cf7248abef
08:34:12:Started thread 11 on PID 6068
08:34:38:FS01:Unpaused
08:34:38:WU00:FS01:Starting
08:34:38:WU00:FS01:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Rarek/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_15.fah/FahCore_15.exe -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 6068 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia
08:34:38:WU00:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 5304
08:34:38:Started thread 12 on PID 6068
08:34:38:WU00:FS01:Core PID:5752
08:34:38:WU00:FS01:FahCore 0x15 started
08:34:38:WU00:FS01:0x15:
08:34:38:WU00:FS01:0x15:*------------------------------*
08:34:38:WU00:FS01:0x15:Folding@Home GPU Core
08:34:38:WU00:FS01:0x15:Version                2.25 (Wed May 9 17:03:01 EDT 2012)
08:34:38:WU00:FS01:0x15:Build host             AmoebaRemote
08:34:38:WU00:FS01:0x15:Board Type             NVIDIA/CUDA
08:34:38:WU00:FS01:0x15:Core                   15
08:34:38:WU00:FS01:0x15:
08:34:38:WU00:FS01:0x15:Window's signal control handler registered.
08:34:38:WU00:FS01:0x15reparing to commence simulation
08:34:38:WU00:FS01:0x15:- Looking at optimizations...
08:34:38:WU00:FS01:0x15eleteFrameFiles: successfully deleted file=00/wudata_01.ckp
08:34:38:WU00:FS01:0x15:- Created dyn
08:34:38:WU00:FS01:0x15:- Files status OK
08:34:38:WU00:FS01:0x15:sizeof(CORE_PACKET_HDR) = 512 file=<>
08:34:38:WU00:FS01:0x15:- Expanded 125249 -> 503186 (decompressed 401.7 percent)
08:34:38:WU00:FS01:0x15:Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=125249 data_size=503186, decompressed_data_size=503186 diff=0
08:34:38:WU00:FS01:0x15:- Digital signature verified
08:34:38:WU00:FS01:0x15:
08:34:38:WU00:FS01:0x15roject: 7627 (Run 100, Clone 0, Gen 209)
08:34:38:WU00:FS01:0x15:
08:34:38:WU00:FS01:0x15:Assembly optimizations on if available.
08:34:38:WU00:FS01:0x15:Entering M.D.
08:34:40:WU00:FS01:0x15:Tpr hash 00/wudata_01.tpr:  1005294786 3750188015 246819857 3421209231 367781298
08:34:40:WU00:FS01:0x15:GPU device id=0
08:34:40:WU00:FS01:0x15:Working on Protein
08:34:40:WU00:FS01:0x15:Client config unavailable.
08:34:40:WU00:FS01:0x15:Finished fah_main status=59
08:34:40:WU00:FS01:0x15:mdrun_gpu returned 59
08:34:40:WU00:FS01:0x15:GPU memtest failure
08:34:40:WU00:FS01:0x15:
08:34:40:WU00:FS01:0x15:Folding@home Core Shutdown: GPU_MEMTEST_ERROR
08:34:40:WARNING:WU00:FS01:FahCore returned: GPU_MEMTEST_ERROR (124 = 0x7c)
08:34:41:WU00:FS01:Starting
08:34:41:WU00:FS01:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Rarek/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_15.fah/FahCore_15.exe -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 6068 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia
08:34:41:WU00:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 3972
08:34:41:Started thread 13 on PID 6068
08:34:41:WU00:FS01:Core PID:5400
08:34:41:WU00:FS01:FahCore 0x15 started
08:34:41:WU00:FS01:0x15:
08:34:41:WU00:FS01:0x15:*------------------------------*
08:34:41:WU00:FS01:0x15:Folding@Home GPU Core
08:34:41:WU00:FS01:0x15:Version                2.25 (Wed May 9 17:03:01 EDT 2012)
08:34:41:WU00:FS01:0x15:Build host             AmoebaRemote
08:34:41:WU00:FS01:0x15:Board Type             NVIDIA/CUDA
08:34:41:WU00:FS01:0x15:Core                   15
08:34:41:WU00:FS01:0x15:
08:34:41:WU00:FS01:0x15:Window's signal control handler registered.
08:34:41:WU00:FS01:0x15reparing to commence simulation
08:34:41:WU00:FS01:0x15:- Looking at optimizations...
08:34:41:WU00:FS01:0x15eleteFrameFiles: successfully deleted file=00/wudata_01.ckp
08:34:41:WU00:FS01:0x15:- Created dyn
08:34:41:WU00:FS01:0x15:- Files status OK
08:34:41:WU00:FS01:0x15:sizeof(CORE_PACKET_HDR) = 512 file=<>
08:34:41:WU00:FS01:0x15:- Expanded 125249 -> 503186 (decompressed 401.7 percent)
08:34:41:WU00:FS01:0x15:Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=125249 data_size=503186, decompressed_data_size=503186 diff=0
08:34:41:WU00:FS01:0x15:- Digital signature verified
08:34:41:WU00:FS01:0x15:
08:34:41:WU00:FS01:0x15roject: 7627 (Run 100, Clone 0, Gen 209)
08:34:41:WU00:FS01:0x15:
08:34:41:WU00:FS01:0x15:Assembly optimizations on if available.
08:34:41:WU00:FS01:0x15:Entering M.D.
08:34:43:WU00:FS01:0x15:Tpr hash 00/wudata_01.tpr:  1005294786 3750188015 246819857 3421209231 367781298
08:34:43:WU00:FS01:0x15:GPU device id=0
08:34:43:WU00:FS01:0x15:Working on Protein
08:34:43:WU00:FS01:0x15:Client config unavailable.
08:34:43:WU00:FS01:0x15:Finished fah_main status=59
08:34:43:WU00:FS01:0x15:mdrun_gpu returned 59
08:34:43:WU00:FS01:0x15:GPU memtest failure
08:34:43:WU00:FS01:0x15:
08:34:43:WU00:FS01:0x15:Folding@home Core Shutdown: GPU_MEMTEST_ERROR
08:34:43:WARNING:WU00:FS01:FahCore returned: GPU_MEMTEST_ERROR (124 = 0x7c)
08:34:43:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Too many errors, failing
08:34:44:WU00:FS01:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:FAILED project:7627 run:100 clone:0 gen:209 core:0x15 unit:0x0000010f664f2dd152a3c480e1fb28d5
08:34:44:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 171.64.65.105:8080
08:34:44:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.200:80
08:34:45:WU01:FS01:Assigned to work server 171.64.65.105
08:34:45:WU01:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: READY gpu:0:GK106 [GeForce GTX 650 Ti] from 171.64.65.105
08:34:45:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.64.65.105:8080
08:34:53:Removing old file 'configs/config-20150205-235704.xml'
08:34:53:Saving configuration to config.xml
08:34:53:<config>
08:34:53:  <!-- Folding Core -->
08:34:53:  <core-priority v='low'/>
08:34:53:
08:34:53:  <!-- Folding Slot Configuration -->
08:34:53:  <client-type v='advanced'/>
08:34:53:
08:34:53:  <!-- Logging -->
08:34:53:  <verbosity v='5'/>
08:34:53:
08:34:53:  <!-- Network -->
08:34:53:  <proxy v=':8080'/>
08:34:53:
08:34:53:  <!-- Slot Control -->
08:34:53:  <pause-on-battery v='false'/>
08:34:53:  <power v='full'/>
08:34:53:
08:34:53:  <!-- User Information -->
08:34:53:  <passkey v='********************************'/>
08:34:53:  <team v='70335'/>
08:34:53:  <user v='Rarek'/>
08:34:53:
08:34:53:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
08:34:53:  <slot id='1' type='GPU'>
08:34:53:    <max-packet-size v='medium'/>
08:34:53:    <next-unit-percentage v='100'/>
08:34:53:  </slot>
08:34:53:</config>
08:34:57:WU00:FS01:Server responded WORK_QUIT (404)
08:34:57:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Server did not like results, dumping
08:34:57:WU00:FS01:Cleaning up
08:34:58:WU01:FS01ownloading 122.35KiB
08:35:01:WU01:FS01ownload complete
08:35:01:WU01:FS01:Received Unit: id:01 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:7623 run:354 clone:0 gen:281 core:0x15 unit:0x00000193664f2dd14fe4fa723ed6eecd
08:35:01:WU01:FS01:Starting
08:35:01:WU01:FS01:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Rarek/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_15.fah/FahCore_15.exe -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 6068 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia
08:35:01:WU01:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 5272
08:35:01:Started thread 14 on PID 6068
08:35:01:WU01:FS01:Core PID:4120
08:35:01:WU01:FS01:FahCore 0x15 started
08:35:01:WU01:FS01:0x15:
08:35:01:WU01:FS01:0x15:*------------------------------*
08:35:01:WU01:FS01:0x15:Folding@Home GPU Core
08:35:01:WU01:FS01:0x15:Version                2.25 (Wed May 9 17:03:01 EDT 2012)
08:35:01:WU01:FS01:0x15:Build host             AmoebaRemote
08:35:01:WU01:FS01:0x15:Board Type             NVIDIA/CUDA
08:35:01:WU01:FS01:0x15:Core                   15
08:35:01:WU01:FS01:0x15:
08:35:01:WU01:FS01:0x15:Window's signal control handler registered.
08:35:01:WU01:FS01:0x15reparing to commence simulation
08:35:01:WU01:FS01:0x15:- Looking at optimizations...
08:35:01:WU01:FS01:0x15eleteFrameFiles: successfully deleted file=01/wudata_01.ckp
08:35:01:WU01:FS01:0x15:- Created dyn
08:35:01:WU01:FS01:0x15:- Files status OK
08:35:01:WU01:FS01:0x15:sizeof(CORE_PACKET_HDR) = 512 file=<>
08:35:01:WU01:FS01:0x15:- Expanded 124777 -> 501826 (decompressed 402.1 percent)
08:35:01:WU01:FS01:0x15:Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=124777 data_size=501826, decompressed_data_size=501826 diff=0
08:35:01:WU01:FS01:0x15:- Digital signature verified
08:35:01:WU01:FS01:0x15:
08:35:01:WU01:FS01:0x15roject: 7623 (Run 354, Clone 0, Gen 281)
08:35:01:WU01:FS01:0x15:
08:35:01:WU01:FS01:0x15:Assembly optimizations on if available.
08:35:01:WU01:FS01:0x15:Entering M.D.
08:35:03:WU01:FS01:0x15:Tpr hash 01/wudata_01.tpr:  781931956 1811288714 2361240860 1031335851 1503369018
08:35:03:WU01:FS01:0x15:GPU device id=0
08:35:03:WU01:FS01:0x15:Working on Protein
08:35:03:WU01:FS01:0x15:Client config unavailable.
08:35:03:WU01:FS01:0x15:Finished fah_main status=59
08:35:03:WU01:FS01:0x15:mdrun_gpu returned 59
08:35:03:WU01:FS01:0x15:GPU memtest failure
08:35:03:WU01:FS01:0x15:
08:35:03:WU01:FS01:0x15:Folding@home Core Shutdown: GPU_MEMTEST_ERROR
08:35:03:WARNING:WU01:FS01:FahCore returned: GPU_MEMTEST_ERROR (124 = 0x7c)
08:35:04:WU01:FS01:Starting
08:35:04:WU01:FS01:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Rarek/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_15.fah/FahCore_15.exe -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 6068 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia
08:35:04:WU01:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 6116
08:35:04:Started thread 15 on PID 6068
08:35:04:WU01:FS01:Core PID:4784
08:35:04:WU01:FS01:FahCore 0x15 started
08:35:04:WU01:FS01:0x15:
08:35:04:WU01:FS01:0x15:*------------------------------*
08:35:04:WU01:FS01:0x15:Folding@Home GPU Core
08:35:04:WU01:FS01:0x15:Version                2.25 (Wed May 9 17:03:01 EDT 2012)
08:35:04:WU01:FS01:0x15:Build host             AmoebaRemote
08:35:04:WU01:FS01:0x15:Board Type             NVIDIA/CUDA
08:35:04:WU01:FS01:0x15:Core                   15
08:35:04:WU01:FS01:0x15:
08:35:04:WU01:FS01:0x15:Window's signal control handler registered.
08:35:04:WU01:FS01:0x15reparing to commence simulation
08:35:04:WU01:FS01:0x15:- Looking at optimizations...
08:35:04:WU01:FS01:0x15eleteFrameFiles: successfully deleted file=01/wudata_01.ckp
08:35:04:WU01:FS01:0x15:- Created dyn
08:35:04:WU01:FS01:0x15:- Files status OK
08:35:04:WU01:FS01:0x15:sizeof(CORE_PACKET_HDR) = 512 file=<>
08:35:04:WU01:FS01:0x15:- Expanded 124777 -> 501826 (decompressed 402.1 percent)
08:35:04:WU01:FS01:0x15:Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=124777 data_size=501826, decompressed_data_size=501826 diff=0
08:35:04:WU01:FS01:0x15:- Digital signature verified
08:35:04:WU01:FS01:0x15:
08:35:04:WU01:FS01:0x15roject: 7623 (Run 354, Clone 0, Gen 281)
08:35:04:WU01:FS01:0x15:
08:35:04:WU01:FS01:0x15:Assembly optimizations on if available.
08:35:04:WU01:FS01:0x15:Entering M.D.
08:35:06:WU01:FS01:0x15:Tpr hash 01/wudata_01.tpr:  781931956 1811288714 2361240860 1031335851 1503369018
08:35:06:WU01:FS01:0x15:GPU device id=0
08:35:06:WU01:FS01:0x15:Working on Protein
08:35:06:WU01:FS01:0x15:Client config unavailable.
08:35:06:WU01:FS01:0x15:Finished fah_main status=59
08:35:06:WU01:FS01:0x15:mdrun_gpu returned 59
08:35:06:WU01:FS01:0x15:GPU memtest failure
08:35:06:WU01:FS01:0x15:
08:35:06:WU01:FS01:0x15:Folding@home Core Shutdown: GPU_MEMTEST_ERROR
08:35:06:WARNING:WU01:FS01:FahCore returned: GPU_MEMTEST_ERROR (124 = 0x7c)
08:35:39:Removing old file 'configs/config-20150205-235906.xml'
08:35:39:Saving configuration to config.xml
08:35:39:<config>
08:35:39:  <!-- Folding Core -->
08:35:39:  <core-priority v='low'/>
08:35:39:
08:35:39:  <!-- Folding Slot Configuration -->
08:35:39:  <client-type v='advanced'/>
08:35:39:
08:35:39:  <!-- Logging -->
08:35:39:  <verbosity v='5'/>
08:35:39:
08:35:39:  <!-- Network -->
08:35:39:  <proxy v=':8080'/>
08:35:39:
08:35:39:  <!-- Slot Control -->
08:35:39:  <pause-on-battery v='false'/>
08:35:39:  <power v='full'/>
08:35:39:
08:35:39:  <!-- User Information -->
08:35:39:  <passkey v='********************************'/>
08:35:39:  <team v='70335'/>
08:35:39:  <user v='Rarek'/>
08:35:39:
08:35:39:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
08:35:39:  <slot id='1' type='GPU'>
08:35:39:    <next-unit-percentage v='100'/>
08:35:39:  </slot>
08:35:39:</config>
08:35:54:Removing old file 'configs/config-20150206-001320.xml'
08:35:54:Saving configuration to config.xml
08:35:54:<config>
08:35:54:  <!-- Folding Core -->
08:35:54:  <core-priority v='low'/>
08:35:54:
08:35:54:  <!-- Folding Slot Configuration -->
08:35:54:  <client-type v='advanced'/>
08:35:54:
08:35:54:  <!-- Logging -->
08:35:54:  <verbosity v='5'/>
08:35:54:
08:35:54:  <!-- Network -->
08:35:54:  <proxy v=':8080'/>
08:35:54:
08:35:54:  <!-- Slot Control -->
08:35:54:  <pause-on-battery v='false'/>
08:35:54:  <power v='full'/>
08:35:54:
08:35:54:  <!-- User Information -->
08:35:54:  <passkey v='********************************'/>
08:35:54:  <team v='70335'/>
08:35:54:  <user v='Rarek'/>
08:35:54:
08:35:54:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
08:35:54:  <slot id='1' type='GPU'>
08:35:54:    <next-unit-percentage v='100'/>
08:35:54:  </slot>
08:35:54:</config>
08:36:04:WU01:FS01:Starting
08:36:04:WU01:FS01:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Rarek/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_15.fah/FahCore_15.exe -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 6068 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia
08:36:04:WU01:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 3164
08:36:04:Started thread 16 on PID 6068
08:36:04:WU01:FS01:Core PID:5896
08:36:04:WU01:FS01:FahCore 0x15 started
08:36:04:WU01:FS01:0x15:
08:36:04:WU01:FS01:0x15:*------------------------------*
08:36:04:WU01:FS01:0x15:Folding@Home GPU Core
08:36:04:WU01:FS01:0x15:Version                2.25 (Wed May 9 17:03:01 EDT 2012)
08:36:04:WU01:FS01:0x15:Build host             AmoebaRemote
08:36:04:WU01:FS01:0x15:Board Type             NVIDIA/CUDA
08:36:04:WU01:FS01:0x15:Core                   15
08:36:04:WU01:FS01:0x15:
08:36:04:WU01:FS01:0x15:Window's signal control handler registered.
08:36:04:WU01:FS01:0x15reparing to commence simulation
08:36:04:WU01:FS01:0x15:- Looking at optimizations...
08:36:04:WU01:FS01:0x15eleteFrameFiles: successfully deleted file=01/wudata_01.ckp
08:36:04:WU01:FS01:0x15:- Created dyn
08:36:04:WU01:FS01:0x15:- Files status OK
08:36:04:WU01:FS01:0x15:sizeof(CORE_PACKET_HDR) = 512 file=<>
08:36:04:WU01:FS01:0x15:- Expanded 124777 -> 501826 (decompressed 402.1 percent)
08:36:04:WU01:FS01:0x15:Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=124777 data_size=501826, decompressed_data_size=501826 diff=0
08:36:04:WU01:FS01:0x15:- Digital signature verified
08:36:04:WU01:FS01:0x15:
08:36:04:WU01:FS01:0x15roject: 7623 (Run 354, Clone 0, Gen 281)
08:36:04:WU01:FS01:0x15:
08:36:04:WU01:FS01:0x15:Assembly optimizations on if available.
08:36:04:WU01:FS01:0x15:Entering M.D.
08:36:06:WU01:FS01:0x15:Tpr hash 01/wudata_01.tpr:  781931956 1811288714 2361240860 1031335851 1503369018
08:36:06:WU01:FS01:0x15:GPU device id=0
08:36:06:WU01:FS01:0x15:Working on Protein
08:36:06:WU01:FS01:0x15:Client config unavailable.
08:36:06:WU01:FS01:0x15:Finished fah_main status=59
08:36:06:WU01:FS01:0x15:mdrun_gpu returned 59
08:36:06:WU01:FS01:0x15:GPU memtest failure
08:36:06:WU01:FS01:0x15:
08:36:06:WU01:FS01:0x15:Folding@home Core Shutdown: GPU_MEMTEST_ERROR
08:36:07:WARNING:WU01:FS01:FahCore returned: GPU_MEMTEST_ERROR (124 = 0x7c)
08:37:04:WU01:FS01:Starting
08:37:04:WU01:FS01:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Rarek/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_15.fah/FahCore_15.exe -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 6068 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia
08:37:04:WU01:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 2188
08:37:04:Started thread 17 on PID 6068
08:37:04:WU01:FS01:Core PID:5288
08:37:04:WU01:FS01:FahCore 0x15 started
08:37:05:WU01:FS01:0x15:
08:37:05:WU01:FS01:0x15:*------------------------------*
08:37:05:WU01:FS01:0x15:Folding@Home GPU Core
08:37:05:WU01:FS01:0x15:Version                2.25 (Wed May 9 17:03:01 EDT 2012)
08:37:05:WU01:FS01:0x15:Build host             AmoebaRemote
08:37:05:WU01:FS01:0x15:Board Type             NVIDIA/CUDA
08:37:05:WU01:FS01:0x15:Core                   15
08:37:05:WU01:FS01:0x15:
08:37:05:WU01:FS01:0x15:Window's signal control handler registered.
08:37:05:WU01:FS01:0x15reparing to commence simulation
08:37:05:WU01:FS01:0x15:- Looking at optimizations...
08:37:05:WU01:FS01:0x15eleteFrameFiles: successfully deleted file=01/wudata_01.ckp
08:37:05:WU01:FS01:0x15:- Created dyn
08:37:05:WU01:FS01:0x15:- Files status OK
08:37:05:WU01:FS01:0x15:sizeof(CORE_PACKET_HDR) = 512 file=<>
08:37:05:WU01:FS01:0x15:- Expanded 124777 -> 501826 (decompressed 402.1 percent)
08:37:05:WU01:FS01:0x15:Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=124777 data_size=501826, decompressed_data_size=501826 diff=0
08:37:05:WU01:FS01:0x15:- Digital signature verified
08:37:05:WU01:FS01:0x15:
08:37:05:WU01:FS01:0x15roject: 7623 (Run 354, Clone 0, Gen 281)
08:37:05:WU01:FS01:0x15:
08:37:05:WU01:FS01:0x15:Assembly optimizations on if available.
08:37:05:WU01:FS01:0x15:Entering M.D.
08:37:07:WU01:FS01:0x15:Tpr hash 01/wudata_01.tpr:  781931956 1811288714 2361240860 1031335851 1503369018
08:37:07:WU01:FS01:0x15:GPU device id=0
08:37:07:WU01:FS01:0x15:Working on Protein
08:37:07:WU01:FS01:0x15:Client config unavailable.
08:37:07:WU01:FS01:0x15:Finished fah_main status=59
08:37:07:WU01:FS01:0x15:mdrun_gpu returned 59
08:37:07:WU01:FS01:0x15:GPU memtest failure
08:37:07:WU01:FS01:0x15:
08:37:07:WU01:FS01:0x15:Folding@home Core Shutdown: GPU_MEMTEST_ERROR
08:37:07:WARNING:WU01:FS01:FahCore returned: GPU_MEMTEST_ERROR (124 = 0x7c)
08:38:04:WU01:FS01:Starting
08:38:04:WU01:FS01:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Rarek/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_15.fah/FahCore_15.exe -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 6068 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia
08:38:04:WU01:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 5140
08:38:04:Started thread 18 on PID 6068
08:38:04:WU01:FS01:Core PID:3916
08:38:04:WU01:FS01:FahCore 0x15 started
08:38:05:WU01:FS01:0x15:
08:38:05:WU01:FS01:0x15:*------------------------------*
08:38:05:WU01:FS01:0x15:Folding@Home GPU Core
08:38:05:WU01:FS01:0x15:Version                2.25 (Wed May 9 17:03:01 EDT 2012)
08:38:05:WU01:FS01:0x15:Build host             AmoebaRemote
08:38:05:WU01:FS01:0x15:Board Type             NVIDIA/CUDA
08:38:05:WU01:FS01:0x15:Core                   15
08:38:05:WU01:FS01:0x15:
08:38:05:WU01:FS01:0x15:Window's signal control handler registered.
08:38:05:WU01:FS01:0x15reparing to commence simulation
08:38:05:WU01:FS01:0x15:- Looking at optimizations...
08:38:05:WU01:FS01:0x15eleteFrameFiles: successfully deleted file=01/wudata_01.ckp
08:38:05:WU01:FS01:0x15:- Created dyn
08:38:05:WU01:FS01:0x15:- Files status OK
08:38:05:WU01:FS01:0x15:sizeof(CORE_PACKET_HDR) = 512 file=<>
08:38:05:WU01:FS01:0x15:- Expanded 124777 -> 501826 (decompressed 402.1 percent)
08:38:05:WU01:FS01:0x15:Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=124777 data_size=501826, decompressed_data_size=501826 diff=0
08:38:05:WU01:FS01:0x15:- Digital signature verified
08:38:05:WU01:FS01:0x15:
08:38:05:WU01:FS01:0x15roject: 7623 (Run 354, Clone 0, Gen 281)
08:38:05:WU01:FS01:0x15:
08:38:05:WU01:FS01:0x15:Assembly optimizations on if available.
08:38:05:WU01:FS01:0x15:Entering M.D.
08:38:07:WU01:FS01:0x15:Tpr hash 01/wudata_01.tpr:  781931956 1811288714 2361240860 1031335851 1503369018
08:38:07:WU01:FS01:0x15:GPU device id=0
08:38:07:WU01:FS01:0x15:Working on Protein
08:38:07:WU01:FS01:0x15:Client config unavailable.
08:38:07:WU01:FS01:0x15:Finished fah_main status=59
08:38:07:WU01:FS01:0x15:mdrun_gpu returned 59
08:38:07:WU01:FS01:0x15:GPU memtest failure
08:38:07:WU01:FS01:0x15:
08:38:07:WU01:FS01:0x15:Folding@home Core Shutdown: GPU_MEMTEST_ERROR
08:38:07:WARNING:WU01:FS01:FahCore returned: GPU_MEMTEST_ERROR (124 = 0x7c)
08:38:07:WARNING:WU01:FS01:Too many errors, failing
08:38:07:WU01:FS01:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:FAILED project:7623 run:354 clone:0 gen:281 core:0x15 unit:0x00000193664f2dd14fe4fa723ed6eecd
08:38:07:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.64.65.105:8080
08:38:07:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.200:80
08:38:08:WU01:FS01:Server responded WORK_QUIT (404)
08:38:08:WARNING:WU01:FS01:Server did not like results, dumping
08:38:08:WU01:FS01:Cleaning up
08:38:09:WU00:FS01:Assigned to work server 171.67.108.52
08:38:09:WU00:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: READY gpu:0:GK106 [GeForce GTX 650 Ti] from 171.67.108.52
08:38:09:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.52:8080
08:38:10:WU00:FS01ownloading 1.52MiB
08:38:16:WU00:FS01ownload 73.92%
08:38:17:WU00:FS01ownload complete
08:38:17:WU00:FS01:Received Unit: id:00 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:9201 run:618 clone:4 gen:219 core:0x17 unit:0x000001256652edc45399ee58bdcc432d
08:38:17:WU00:FS01:Starting
08:38:17:WU00:FS01:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Rarek/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_17.fah/FahCore_17.exe -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 6068 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia
08:38:17:WU00:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 1972
08:38:17:Started thread 19 on PID 6068
08:38:17:WU00:FS01:Core PID:5320
08:38:17:WU00:FS01:FahCore 0x17 started
08:38:18:WU00:FS01:0x17:*********************** Log Started 2015-02-09T08:38:17Z ***********************
08:38:18:WU00:FS01:0x17roject: 9201 (Run 618, Clone 4, Gen 219)
08:38:18:WU00:FS01:0x17:Unit: 0x000001256652edc45399ee58bdcc432d
08:38:18:WU00:FS01:0x17:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
08:38:18:WU00:FS01:0x17:Machine: 1
08:38:18:WU00:FS01:0x17:Reading tar file state.xml
08:38:18:WU00:FS01:0x17:Reading tar file system.xml
08:38:18:WU00:FS01:0x17:Reading tar file integrator.xml
08:38:18:WU00:FS01:0x17:Reading tar file core.xml
08:38:18:WU00:FS01:0x17igital signatures verified
08:38:18:WU00:FS01:0x17:Folding@home GPU core17
08:38:18:WU00:FS01:0x17:Version 0.0.52
08:38:18:WU00:FS01:0x17:ERROR:exception: Bad platformId size.
08:38:18:WU00:FS01:0x17:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
08:38:18:WU00:FS01:0x17:Saving result file log.txt
08:38:18:WU00:FS01:0x17:Folding@home Core Shutdown: BAD_WORK_UNIT
08:38:18:WARNING:WU00:FS01:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
08:38:19:WU00:FS01:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:9201 run:618 clone:4 gen:219 core:0x17 unit:0x000001256652edc45399ee58bdcc432d
08:38:19:WU00:FS01:Uploading 1.85KiB to 171.67.108.52
08:38:19:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.52:8080
08:38:19:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.200:80
08:38:20:WU00:FS01:Upload complete
08:38:20:WU00:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
08:38:20:WU00:FS01:Cleaning up
08:38:21:WU01:FS01:Assigned to work server 171.64.65.84
08:38:21:WU01:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: READY gpu:0:GK106 [GeForce GTX 650 Ti] from 171.64.65.84
08:38:21:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.64.65.84:8080
08:38:22:WU01:FS01ownloading 3.45MiB
08:38:28:WU01:FS01ownload 18.11%
08:38:34:WU01:FS01ownload 59.78%
08:38:39:WU01:FS01ownload complete
08:38:39:WU01:FS01:Received Unit: id:01 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:9112 run:3 clone:8 gen:35 core:0x18 unit:0x0000002e0a3b1e7854738489b0bbeadf
08:38:39:WU01:FS01:Starting
08:38:39:WU01:FS01:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Rarek/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_18.fah/FahCore_18.exe -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 6068 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia
08:38:39:WU01:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 124
08:38:39:Started thread 20 on PID 6068
08:38:42:WU01:FS01:Core PID:4240
08:38:42:WU01:FS01:FahCore 0x18 started
08:38:42:WU01:FS01:0x18:*********************** Log Started 2015-02-09T08:38:42Z ***********************
08:38:42:WU01:FS01:0x18roject: 9112 (Run 3, Clone 8, Gen 35)
08:38:42:WU01:FS01:0x18:Unit: 0x0000002e0a3b1e7854738489b0bbeadf
08:38:42:WU01:FS01:0x18:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
08:38:42:WU01:FS01:0x18:Machine: 1
08:38:42:WU01:FS01:0x18:Reading tar file state.xml
08:38:43:WU01:FS01:0x18:Reading tar file system.xml
08:38:44:WU01:FS01:0x18:Reading tar file integrator.xml
08:38:44:WU01:FS01:0x18:Reading tar file core.xml
08:38:44:WU01:FS01:0x18igital signatures verified
08:38:44:WU01:FS01:0x18:Folding@home GPU core18
08:38:44:WU01:FS01:0x18:Version 0.0.3
08:38:44:WARNING:WU01:FS01:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
08:38:44:WU01:FS01:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:9112 run:3 clone:8 gen:35 core:0x18 unit:0x0000002e0a3b1e7854738489b0bbeadf
08:38:44:WU01:FS01:Uploading 1.85KiB to 171.64.65.84
08:38:44:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.64.65.84:8080
08:38:44:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.200:80
08:38:45:WU01:FS01:Upload complete
08:38:45:WU01:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
08:38:45:WU01:FS01:Cleaning up
08:38:46:WU00:FS01:Assigned to work server 140.163.4.233
08:38:46:WU00:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: READY gpu:0:GK106 [GeForce GTX 650 Ti] from 140.163.4.233
08:38:46:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 140.163.4.233:8080
08:38:47:WU00:FS01ownloading 4.93MiB
08:38:53:WU00:FS01ownload 15.21%
08:38:59:WU00:FS01ownload 44.37%
08:39:05:WU00:FS01ownload 73.53%
08:39:10:WU00:FS01ownload complete
08:39:10:WU00:FS01:Received Unit: id:00 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:10469 run:0 clone:6 gen:107 core:0x17 unit:0x000000b8538b3db95388d22fbc7688fd
08:39:10:WU00:FS01:Starting
08:39:10:WU00:FS01:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Rarek/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_17.fah/FahCore_17.exe -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 6068 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia
08:39:10:WU00:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 2860
08:39:10:Started thread 21 on PID 6068
08:39:10:WU00:FS01:Core PID:4288
08:39:10:WU00:FS01:FahCore 0x17 started
08:39:10:WU00:FS01:0x17:*********************** Log Started 2015-02-09T08:39:10Z ***********************
08:39:10:WU00:FS01:0x17roject: 10469 (Run 0, Clone 6, Gen 107)
08:39:10:WU00:FS01:0x17:Unit: 0x000000b8538b3db95388d22fbc7688fd
08:39:10:WU00:FS01:0x17:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
08:39:10:WU00:FS01:0x17:Machine: 1
08:39:10:WU00:FS01:0x17:Reading tar file state.xml
08:39:11:WU00:FS01:0x17:Reading tar file system.xml
08:39:13:WU00:FS01:0x17:Reading tar file integrator.xml
08:39:13:WU00:FS01:0x17:Reading tar file core.xml
08:39:13:WU00:FS01:0x17igital signatures verified
08:39:13:WU00:FS01:0x17:Folding@home GPU core17
08:39:13:WU00:FS01:0x17:Version 0.0.52
08:39:13:WU00:FS01:0x17:ERROR:exception: Bad platformId size.
08:39:13:WU00:FS01:0x17:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
08:39:13:WU00:FS01:0x17:Saving result file log.txt
08:39:13:WU00:FS01:0x17:Folding@home Core Shutdown: BAD_WORK_UNIT
08:39:13:WARNING:WU00:FS01:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
08:39:13:WU00:FS01:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:10469 run:0 clone:6 gen:107 core:0x17 unit:0x000000b8538b3db95388d22fbc7688fd
08:39:13:WU00:FS01:Uploading 1.84KiB to 140.163.4.233
08:39:13:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 140.163.4.233:8080
08:39:13:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.200:80
08:39:13:WU00:FS01:Upload complete
08:39:13:WU00:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
08:39:13:WU00:FS01:Cleaning up
08:39:14:WU01:FS01:Assigned to work server 171.67.108.52
08:39:14:WU01:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: READY gpu:0:GK106 [GeForce GTX 650 Ti] from 171.67.108.52
08:39:14:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.52:8080
08:39:15:WU01:FS01ownloading 1.52MiB
08:39:21:WU01:FS01ownload 24.69%
08:39:27:WU01:FS01ownload 53.49%



oder mag F@H keinen Remote Zugriff?

edit2:

ich habe jetzt mal NaCl auf 6 Kerne angeschmissen... 5min./WU 
das macht dann knapp 35K PPD


----------



## LikZ (9. Februar 2015)

kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Die R9er sind perfekt zum falten.
> Nach einiger Optimiererei veranschlagt die AdvCtrl für mich 620k pro Tag.
> 
> Die 7970er skalieren jetzt auch richtig. Die Abwärme der 4 Clients ist enorm. Dadurch haben in 2 Räumen die Thermostate der Heizungen zugemacht. Nur bekomme ich jetzt keine Nachtabsenkung mehr...



Problem ist halt nur der Stromverbrauch der dafür nötig ist.


----------



## StaffBull (9. Februar 2015)

Rarek schrieb:


> edit2:
> 
> ich habe jetzt mal NaCl auf 6 Kerne angeschmissen... 5min./WU
> das macht dann knapp 35K PPD



6 Kerne auf ne FX 4300? Hat der nicht nur 4 Kerne oder stimmt dein Link in der Sig nicht mehr?


----------



## Rarek (9. Februar 2015)

guten Morgen... ich habe 2 Systeme 

oder hat der editor die schon wieder zusammen geschmissen
hmm... nee hat er diesmal net

ich habe die beiden mal ein wenig auseinander gebracht (nicht dass sie sich in die Haare bekommen  )


----------



## StaffBull (9. Februar 2015)

Ah jetzt hab ich's auch gesehen 

Aber warum ist dein 6 Kerner so viel schneller als meiner hier auf Arbeit...Hab meinen hier auf 4,3 GHz laufen und der
brauch beim NaCl guten 8-9 Minuten.


----------



## Rarek (9. Februar 2015)

kp
 ich habe meinen auf 4,1 GHz und es wurde sich schon häufiger gewundert dass mein AMD besser ist, als manch ein "besserer" Intel 4 Kerner
was für nen 6 Kerner du allerdings bei dir auf Arbeit hast ist mir allerdings schleierhaft... 

aber was ich auch immer wieder bei den GTX 9xx beobachte: 
Hoher Takt ist nicht immer auch ne hohe Rechenleistung

edit: 

miese die 2. 
Falter abgeschmiert...


----------



## Amigafan (9. Februar 2015)

*@Rarek*

Tue uns (und Dir selber) einen Gefallen und stelle unter FahControl/Configure/Advanced den Verbosity-Level auf 3 - der Level 5 bläht das Log extrem auf und macht ihn dadurch unleserlich.


Zu dem Speicherfehler:
Es kann daran liegen, dass die Grafikkarte übertaktet ist - reduziere das OC und versuche es erneut einmal. 
Das Auftreten dieses Fehlers hat nichts mit dem Remote-Zugriff zu tun.


----------



## Rarek (9. Februar 2015)

oc hab ich net und nachdem ich die Remotesitzung beendet, hatte hat es auf anhieb geklappt (vorher noch 3 Versuche unter Remote gemacht)
oc hab ich nur auf der CPU (4,2 GHz auf 6 Threads)

und zu dem Lvl 5:
mecker Martin an


----------



## Amigafan (9. Februar 2015)

HFM und ProjectInfo.tab - eine Fehlersuche

Am 15. Januar wurde das System der PSummary auf eine modernere HTML-Version umgestellt und durch ältere Projekte, die in der alten PSummary nicht vorhanden waren, ergänzt.
Leider erweist sich das neue Format als nicht kompatibel.
Als Test dazu habe ich die ProjectInfo.tab gelöscht und versucht, in HFM durch die Menüfunktion Tools/Download Projects From Stanford diese neu erstellen zu lassen. 
Es existieren dazu zwei Formate: JSON und HTML.
In beiden Versuchen erzeugt HFM nur eine 0 KB große , leere Datei.  
Solange also HFM nicht an das neu zu lesende Format angepasst ist, bleibt wohl nur die manuelle Ergänzung neuer Projekte . . . 

Vielleicht findet sich hier jemand, der versiert genug ist, mein Ergebnis zu verifizieren - aber bitte die ProjectInfo.tab vorher  in einem anderen Ordner sichern!

Quelle: https://folding.stanford.edu/home/new-psummary-page/ 

Edit:


Rarek schrieb:


> oc hab ich net und nachdem ich die Remotesitzung  beendet, hatte hat es auf anhieb geklappt (vorher noch 3 Versuche unter  Remote gemacht)
> oc hab ich nur auf der CPU (4,2 GHz auf 6 Threads)






Rarek schrieb:


> und zu dem Lvl 5:
> mecker Martin an



Schäm Dich, Martin


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Februar 2015)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> @Meier - NaCl geht wieder <==


Nach dem letzten Punkteupdate und den gezählten WU's zu urteilen müsste zumindest der 1090T wieder am falten sein.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (9. Februar 2015)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Schäm Dich, Martin



Bin schon dabei


----------



## Malkolm (9. Februar 2015)

Hiho,

ich habe nochmal ein wenig herumprobiert um eine schöne Faltkonfig zu finden und bin dabei auf zwei Probleme gestoßen:

1: Der NaCl Client funktioniert prinzipiell, sorgt aber auf meinem i7-3930K nur für 65-70% Auslastung, als ob nur 8 der 12 Threads was zu tun bekämen. Entsprechend mager sind auch die ppd von ~35k. Gibt es dafür einen Workaround?
Mit dem Desktop-Client klappt alles wunderbar, aber hier werden "nur" zw. 45 und 50k ppd erfaltet weshalb ich es mal mit dem NaCl versuchen wollte. Auf einem i5-2500K brachte der Umstieg von Desktop (~20k ppd 100% Auslastung) auf NaCl (~27k ppd 100% Auslastung) schon etwas.

2: Die GTX 570 will irgendwie nicht so richtig hab ich das Gefühl. Mit den empfohlenen Treibern 306 bzw. 327 erhalte ich ebenfalls ca. 40k ppd (7min TPF bei P9114), also ähnlich viel wie mit dem 344er. Letzterer sorgt aber für weniger Probleme außerhalb des Faltens 

Wenn jemand Rat hat immer her damit


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (9. Februar 2015)

Bei deinem 12 Threader, immer mit richtigem Client falten, der NacL ist bei soviel Leistung nicht das richtige.
Habe bei mir auch "Just for fun" mal eine NacL WU mit meinem 4930k@4650MHz gefaltet.
Da dauert mein Up und Download der WU fast länger, als die WU zu falten (Überspitzt ausgedrückt)

Up und Download dauert zusammen 56sec eine WU berechnen unter 5 min, dass lohnt nicht wirklich der Zeitverlust 


45-50k PPD auf dem CLient ist normal. 

Die 570 leicht übertakten aber dabei undervolten gibt auch noch mehr PPD, oder eben nur OC.


----------



## Malkolm (9. Februar 2015)

Die 570 braucht schon ein wenig extra Spannung um ihren Standardtakt zu halten. Fast 2 Jahre 24/7 falten hat ihr nicht gut getan 

Problem ist tatsächlich irgendwie der Treiber im Zusammenspiel mit dem core18. Als Fermi Karte sollte sie mit den älteren Treibern schneller falten können, tut sie aber nicht


----------



## Amigafan (9. Februar 2015)

Es könnte tatsächltch mit dem Core18 zusammenhängen - ich habe das Gefühl, er arbeitet am besten nur mit "Kepplern" der letzten Generation vernünftig zusammen - also GTX 780 und Konsorten . . .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Februar 2015)

Hat nur der 1090T gefaltet aber was solls, fehlen halt ~24 NaCl-WUs vom Celeron.


----------



## Rarek (9. Februar 2015)

ich kann  mich net über die 18'er beschweren... 
meine 650ti macht die fröhlig mit 8min. tpf fertig


----------



## kampfschaaaf (10. Februar 2015)

Meine GTX570 im Referenzdesign hat nur 48h gebraucht, um sich auf ca. 47k einzupendeln...
Sie ist nicht übertaktet und arbeitet mit einem vorsintflutlichen Treiber unter Win7-64




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, Jungs und Mädels - ENDSPURT. Noch 24h Ixtriehm Stromverbrauching - TERROR!


----------



## Rarek (10. Februar 2015)

mein HFM vermisst was... P9116 (R25, C0, G3)
 aber ansonsten hat er die anderen 18'er bisher erkannt


----------



## TheSebi41 (10. Februar 2015)

Die hab ich auch zuhauf gehabt 
Ich nenn die mal AMD Heizer


----------



## Psycho1996 (10. Februar 2015)

Sind denen NaCl WUs  ausgegangen?  Komme grade heim und höre schon: Das Teil faltet nicht (OC doch nicht stabil gewesen o.Ä.) um dann zu bemerken, dass der NaCl bei mir sagt er bekommt keine WUs 

Sonst noch NaCl Falter mit dem Problem hier?

EDIT: OK habs grad gefunden (Wer liest hat einige Vorteile). Ein Neustart hat tatsächlich geholfen, woran liegt das denn? Wenn das öfters passieren sollte falte ich wieder SMP und hab halt 2-4k PPD weniger, dafür "sicherer".


----------



## Rarek (10. Februar 2015)

das ist halt das prob mit dem nacl... aber wenn du Process lasso richtig Konfigurierst, dann startet dieser ihn dann neu


----------



## Amigafan (10. Februar 2015)

Hier die um die Projekte *9115* und *9116* ergänzte *ProjectInfo.tab*.


----------



## brooker (10. Februar 2015)

@Rarek: wie geht das mit dem Neustarten des NaCl-Clients?


----------



## Rarek (10. Februar 2015)

also:
erstma ins Menü...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dann zum Watchdog...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und dort die gewünschten Werte eintragen...
nun noch unten das Häckchen bei bedarf setzen und den großen Button drücken...
schließen und danach müsste dann beim überwachten Prozess ein "W" erscheinen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brooker (10. Februar 2015)

@Rarek: so einfach? Klasse!


----------



## Rarek (10. Februar 2015)

allerdings wenn ich spiele habe ich den nacl nur auf halblast, sprich der zieht immer "nur" 50%,
 also habe ich das noch auf 40% runtergeschraubt damit er das net einfach neustartet obwohl er nicht hängt...
aber ansonsten funzt das gut


----------



## kampfschaaaf (11. Februar 2015)

Liebe Mitfalter! Jetzt sind nach Zulu-Zeit noch ca. 45 Minuten bis "Mitternacht" zu falten. 

Mein Leistungszähler hat bis 2310z für die PCGH-Faltwoche 

- 254,4kw/h für 4 Clients gezählt; während dessen wurden
- 295 WUs für 
- 2.692.786 pts berechnet.

Meine Frau darf niemals diesen Gesamtstromverbrauch zu Gesicht bekommen...
MfG und bis zum nächsten Mal - kampfschaaaf -

EDIT: Die eine oder andere WU wird allerdings weiter von mir für das Team gefaltet werden...
Die 3.000k pts mache ich noch voll...


----------



## Rarek (11. Februar 2015)

die Rechnug muss nur unauffällig verschwinden


----------



## kampfschaaaf (11. Februar 2015)

Nun ja, ...
Hat schon was Gutes, daß die Gesamt kw/h irgendwo im Jahresverbrauch verschimmen...


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Februar 2015)

kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Nun ja, ...
> Hat schon was Gutes, daß die Gesamt kw/h irgendwo im Jahresverbrauch verschwimmen...



... ausser du hast so einen "Fuhrpark" wie ich und alles läuft 24/7... - da verschwimmt gar nix 
Aber man gönnt sich ja sonst nix


----------



## TheSebi41 (11. Februar 2015)

Wo wir schon dabei sind, dein "Fuhrpark" bei HFM.NET ist noch nicht ganz komplett


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Februar 2015)

TheSebi41 schrieb:


> Wo wir schon dabei sind, dein "Fuhrpark" bei HFM.NET ist noch nicht ganz komplett



Falsch... - mein Fuhrpark bei HFM.NET ist weit weg von "komplett"


----------



## Rarek (11. Februar 2015)

prozesslassso geht mir grad aufn Geist... im Watchdog eingestellt das er NaCl neustarten soll wenn er unter 40% Last kommt...
nu meint er aber, er startet den Prozess neu, wenn dieser mehr als 40% verbraucht


----------



## Bumblebee (12. Februar 2015)

Ich habe das mal aus der "Würdigung" noch hierher kopiert - es scheint mir eine Diskussion wert zu sein.



kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Wir hätte noch mehr Leute erreichen müssen. Man sollte einen* größeren Anreiz schaffen*: Vielleicht, indem man die aktiven Falter in einer solchen Aktion in der Printed auflistet und die Werbetrommel für das nächste Mal rührt. Sowas zieht, denn jeder Gamer, oder besser User möchte seinen Namen einmal in der Printed sehen. Ich hoffe, ich spreche hier nicht nur für mich selbst! Es war zu Zeiten der PCGHX-Printed auch immer mein Traum, mal da in einem Ranking abgedruckt zu werden. Das hatte ich geschafft und war motiviert ein weiteres Mal irgendwas verrücktes zu benchen. Nur leider, ... naja. Das Schicksal der PCGHX kennen wir ja alle.
> 
> Ich hoffe einen ordentlichen Beitrag geleistet zu haben und freue mich auf die nächste Aktion!
> MfG kampfschaaaf



Das hast du hast definitiv - und tust es immer noch

Zum Vorschlag:
Wir haben viel erreicht, auch wenn noch mehr möglich wäre/ist
Eine nächste Aktion wird noch besser vorbereitet sein; wird noch mehr Freiwillige "anlocken"

Ja, natürlich ist es nachzuvollziehen, dass jeder seinen Namen gerne mal in der Printed lesen möchte
Ich stand da auch schon "länger" nicht mehr drinne...
 //obwohl ich doch auch (ordentlich) Anteil am "Erfolg" des Teams hatte/habe ist mein Name nicht mehr aufgetaucht
Bloss* so what *- dafür mach ich das ja nicht; ich habe es nicht (mehr) nötig

aber - ganz neutral...
Die Vorlaufzeit vom Heft ist recht heftig; aktuell wäre das nur bedingt und enorm aufwändig für den (kleineren) Nutzen

Die *Main* ist da schon eine andere Sache, die ist relativ einfach und zeitnah zu "betreuen"
Mit Stephan haben wir da auch einen Partner gehabt der *echt *Gas gegeben hat - Danke nochmal

Ich hoffe, dass sich hier noch viele andere "einfliessen" lassen


----------



## Bagui (13. Februar 2015)

Vielleicht kann mir jemand ein paar Tips geben wie man meinen Rechenknecht gut zum laufen bekommt. 
Habe ihn ja am Faltevent ein wenig teilnehmen lassen  aber voll zufrieden war ich nicht. 
Es werkelt ein 2500K @4,2GHz und 2 GTX670 FTW. Jeweils die CPU und eine Karte habe ich gut zum laufen bekommen. Die zweite 670 wollte irgendwie nicht so richtig, sagte mir irgendwas von 10 Tagen und 500ppd, WTF!!!
Muss ich fürs falten das SLI auflösen oder ähnliches?
Das ich jeweils Kerne von der CPU für die GPU´s übrig lassen muss ist mir klar.
Eventuell lass ich nur eine Karte weiter falten, dort stand beim letzten mal irgendwas mit 80k PPD, und anfang der Woche nur 40k, normal?
Grüße Bagui


----------



## ChrisMSI (13. Februar 2015)

Ich fände es interessant wenn auch direkt auf einzelen projekte hingewiesen wird, und was sie schon für Medizienische erfolge hatten. dann sieht man nicht nur die Zahlen und ppd vor sich sonder hat gleich noch ein beispiel parat wie folding @ home wirklich effektiv daran beteiligt ist wichtige medizinische entdeckungen gemacht zu haben.
was natürlich nochmal ein sehr geiles gefühl ergibt.
klar kann man die erfolge auch suchen, aber gleich eingebunden fände ich gut


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Februar 2015)

TheSebi41 schrieb:


> Wo wir schon dabei sind, dein "Fuhrpark" bei HFM.NET ist noch nicht ganz komplett



Ich komme nochmal darauf zurück...
Mein Fuhrpark ist weit davon entfernt ... *überhaupt zu laufen *...   
In Castle Bumblestein ist wohl ein Meteor eingeschlagen - da geht goar nix 
Kleiner Trost - bin heute nachmittag eh dort


----------



## TheSebi41 (13. Februar 2015)

Na, was war das Problem?
Internetverbindung :/


----------



## JeansOn (13. Februar 2015)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ich habe das mal aus der "Würdigung" noch hierher kopiert - es scheint mir eine Diskussion wert zu sein.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich sehe das gerade erst. Der Vorschlag von "kampfschaaaf" ist für viele interessant: Aber die Kriterien müssen stimmen. Keiner will, daß Mitglieder weniger stark falten als sie könnten, nur damit mal "für andere ein größerer Anreiz" geschaffen wird. Auch funktioniert dieses, unser aller Team anders: Hier will jeder als Teamplayer das geben, was er kann. Wer seinen eigenen Kampfnamen in einer Printausgabe lesen will, muß vorher etwas entsprechendes abgeben. Das wird gaaanz schwer. 

PCGH wird sicherlich keine neuen Kommentare / Artikel verfassen. Außer, die merken, daß das eine Kunden bindende  Außenwirkung hat. Um eine winzige Chance zu haben, kann natürlich ein Statistiker unter uns sich berufen fühlen und vor REDAKTIONSSCHLUSS dem Herrn Wilke dankbar einen Erfolg der Foldingwoche melden.  
Mich würde das sehr interessieren und auch freuen.


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Februar 2015)

TheSebi41 schrieb:


> Na, was war das Problem?
> Internetverbindung :/



 Gestern hat ein Schneeräumfahrzeug auch gleich noch den Verzweiger im Quartier "abgeräumt" 
Darum nada Internet ...
Das haben sie dann zügig geflickt - bloss muss man anschliessend natürlich neu booten 

Jetzt geht's wieder ...


----------



## mattinator (14. Februar 2015)

Gute Nachricht für alle HFM.NET-Nutzer, Harlam will den Fix für die neue psummary-Page so schnell wie möglich fertig machen: https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/hfm-net/-7t39OVsJbk.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (15. Februar 2015)

Hi liebe Mitfalter !

Mir geht etwas so richtig auf den "SACK" 

Ich habe immer wieder den gleichen Fehler im v7 Client.

Ich habe Windows schon neu installiert, der Fehler bleibt.
Ich habe den Rechner auf Standard takt laufen lassen, der Fehler bleibt.
Ich habe den Client neu installiert, der Fehler bleibt.
Alle möglichen Treiber aktualisiert, der Fehler bleibt.

Ich habe ehrlich gesagt die Schnauze mal so richtig voll von dem Drecks Fehler.

Die FahCore_a4.exe WU wird ausschließlich auf meiner CPU gefaltet und nur diese sonst keine andere.

Ich bin ratlos was ich sonst noch machen kann.

Wenn ihr noch weitere Daten benötigt einfach Fragen.

Ich möchte diesen Fehler ein für allemal aus der Welt schaffen !


----------



## mattinator (15. Februar 2015)

Dazu müsste es Einträge im Windows Ereignisprotokoll geben. Vllt. geben die mehr Aufschluss oder Ansätze für die Recherche. Ich könnte mir auch ein Hauptspeicher-Problem vorstellen. Irgendwo hier "geistern" auch noch Hinweise auf Probleme mit ungerader Anzahl von zugewiesenen CPU-Kernen beim SMP-Folding herum. Ich habe das zwar unter Windows (und Linux) nicht mehr feststellen können, wäre aber mal einen Versuch wert.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (15. Februar 2015)

Ok, ich versuche mal mit 10 Threads der CPU zu falten, anstatt mit 11 mal sehen was passiert !

Ich habe die Windows Ereignisprotokoll Dienst deaktiviert.
Soll ich den Dienst mal aktivieren ?

Wo kann ich dann das Protokoll auslesen oder öffnen ?

Ich kann zu nahezu 99,99% ausschließen dass es am Arbeitsspeicher liegt.
Der Rechner hat 34h Prime 95 am Stück hinter sich und 23h HCI Memtest kein Fehler nichts.


----------



## mattinator (15. Februar 2015)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Wo kann ich dann das Protokoll auslesen oder öffnen ?


In der Computerverwaltung. Screenshots kann ich im Moment nicht machen, bin im Linux.

EDIT, noch eine Idee:
Vllt. hat die FahCore_a4.exe einen "Schuss" mitbekommen. Nach Ende des CPU-Projektes den Slot pausieren, die FahCore_a4.exe löschen (C:\ProgramData\FAHClient\cores\web.stanford.edu\~pande\Win32\AMD64\Core_a4.fah\FahCore_a4.exe) und den Slot wieder starten.  Der Client sollte dann die FahCore_a4.exe wieder neu herunterladen.


----------



## Babbavs (15. Februar 2015)

Hallo Martin,

Ich würde den Dienst aktivieren.

Da wird alles Protokolliert.
Dann kannst Du evtl. die FehIer-ID finden.
Google zur mithilfe bewegen

Gruß

Ps: hat mir auch schon geholfen.


----------



## Amigafan (15. Februar 2015)

*@Mehlstaub theCat*

Du kannst alle Fehler bis auf einen ausschließen - und dass sind die 11 faltenden CPU-Cores.

Grundsätzlich gilt:
Die Anzahl der genutzten CPU-Kerne sollte möglichst gerade sein - extrem problematisch sind vor allem Primzahlen, beginnend mit 7, 11, 13 etc!
Auch wenn z. B. 7 CPU-Cores für  CoreA4 *meistens* problemlos laufen . . .

Allerdings:
Neuere Projekte für CoreA4 werden nicht mehr für 7 Kerne freigegeben, die Freigabebedingung sieht dann wie folgd aus: 1-4, 6 und 8 CPU-Kerne.


----------



## TheSebi41 (15. Februar 2015)

Habe die letzen 2 Wochen auch mit 7 Kernen gefaltet, lief ohne Probleme 
Aber man merkt schon das gewisse Projekte nicht kommen, jetzt ergibt das Sinn 
(6381, 6382, 6385, 6386, 6387) hatte ich z.B nie


----------



## Rarek (15. Februar 2015)

so kann man also Projekte "auslassen"


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (15. Februar 2015)

So die CPU läuft auf 10 Threads und den Client habe ich die exe gelöscht, die hat er sich eben nochmal neu downloadet.

Daumen drücken ob sich etwas bessert !


----------



## Henninges (16. Februar 2015)

reaktiviert : 70335er auf FB...wer mag, kann gerne beitreten...

https://www.facebook.com/groups/135705033163323/


----------



## Rarek (16. Februar 2015)

Gesichtsbuch... hmm...

 hab ich net


----------



## Amigafan (16. Februar 2015)

Kleine Ergänzung zur *Primzahl-Problematik*:

"Interessant" wird das Problem in dem Augenblick, in dem man Rechner benutzt, die eine Vielzahl an CPU-Kernen zur Verfügung haben (20 +).
Wenn man z. B. einen Rechner mit 24 CPU-Cores besitzt, dem man eine GPU zum Falten "zur Seite stellt", so wählt der Client für das CPU-Falten automatisch nur 20 CPU-Kerne und läßt 3 unbenutzt.
Der Hintergrund dazu:
Auch ein Produkt, welches eine Primzahl als Faktor enthält, ist für das CPU-Falten problematisch z. B.: 
*22* =2x*11*
*26*=2x*13*
*28*=2x2x*7*
30  dürfte weniger problematisch sein (nur kleine Primzahlen  von 3 und 5 -> 2x3x5)
*34*=2x*17*  etc

Waum bei der Zahl der CPU-Kerne Primzahlen bzw. Primzahl-Faktoren ein solches Problem darstellen, konnte bis jetzt keiner schlüssig erklären . . .


----------



## DOcean (16. Februar 2015)

war aber echt doof wenn 7 nicht vernünftig geht, ist doch normal wenn die GPU faltet das man dann 7 Kerne "übrig" hat...


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Februar 2015)

DOcean schrieb:


> war aber echt doof wenn 7 nicht vernünftig geht, ist doch normal wenn die GPU faltet das man dann 7 Kerne "übrig" hat...



Ja, doof schon - eigentlich
Aber
- Ich falte lieber mit 6 (von 8) CPU-Kernen stabil als mit 7 zu crashen
- Ich falte lieber mit 0 CPU-Kernen als eine GPU auszubremsen

Ist eben alles relativ


----------



## Amigafan (16. Februar 2015)

*@DOcean*

Bei "älteren" CoreA4-Projekten funktioniert das Falten mit 7 Kernen noch (habe ich als Beta-Tester teilweise selber verifiziert), aber der Aufwand der Verifikation ist ziemlich hoch und man muß den Faltvorgang als Beta-Tester "überwachen", d. h. es erfordert permanente  *Anwesenheit während des Faltvorgangs*.
Diesen Aufwand hat man bei Stanford reduziert und es ergibt sich ein weiterer Vorteil:
Die Primzahlproblematik (für "normale" Kernzahlen von 1-8) wird geschickt "umschifft"  - das Falten wird "idiotensicherer"


----------



## Rarek (16. Februar 2015)

also mein NaCl ist auf 4 Kernen auch stabil, mit 5 hingegen friert er manchmal ein...


----------



## Amigafan (16. Februar 2015)

Neue  *ProjectInfo.tab*

Hier ist die aktuelle ProjectInfo.tab.
Diese enthält alle derzeit laufenden Projekte gemäß dieser Projektliste (bis einschließlich 15.02.2015): 
Folding@home Projects Summary

Für Interessierte:
Die Liste enthält genau nur diese Projekte, alle "Alten" sind von mir gelöscht worden (Übersichtlichkeit/Größe  beim manuellen editieren).


----------



## Don Dogma (16. Februar 2015)

Hi@all..

Ich weiss nicht ob ich hier an richtiger Stelle poste, wenn nicht, greift hart durch. 

Um meinen Beitrag in Sachen F@H leisten zu können, habe ich auf Anraten von brooker für meinen PC  (WIN8.1->intel q9550@ asus p5b deluxe+hd7970ghz) den FAH Client für die GPU installiert und den NaCl Client für die restlichen 2 CPU Kerne. Nach anfänglichen Startschwierigkeiten eilte mir brooker auch via TV/TS zu Hilfe und stellte die Clients optimal ein. Er stellte auch fest, dass ich einigen Softwareunrat zu entledigen habe und Treiber zu aktualisieren und verwies mich zur Optimierung auf diesen link: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...ormance-optimierungs-guide-win-7-und-8-a.html

Letztendlich hab ich das Gefühl, dass ich von einem Fettnapf in den Nächsten lauf. 

1. Bekomm ich die letzten Überreste vom nvidia Treiber der alten GTX470 nicht aus der Registry (dafür ist jetzt der14.12er radeon treiber endlich drauf)
2.  stell ich mich offenbar zu doof an, meinen Chipsatztreiber zu aktualisieren (P45er) - zeigt weiterhin in den Systemgeräten nur den Standard von 2006)
3. bin ich mir bei der Optimierung durch Anpassung des Virt. Arbeitsspeichers meiner 5 Festplatten im Unklaren

Die Punkte 4-13 gehe ich ergo lieber erst nach Erledigung der Vorangegangen an 

Bin über jede Hilfe dankbar, denn meine TPF steigt scheinbar nach jeder "Optimierung" meinerseits


----------



## Stefan84 (16. Februar 2015)

Auch ich klink mich mal wieder ein...
Seit gut 2 Stunden bin ich wieder mit dabei beim falten  Lange hat es gedauert, aber mein alter Internetanbieter konnte hier nix groß bereitstellen und so bin ich nun auf Kabel mit 100 mBit gewechselt 
Die ersten WU's sind auch schon wieder meinerseits abgegeben worden.


----------



## brooker (16. Februar 2015)

@ DON: habe das mal platziert: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...n-des-client-ueber-teamspeak.html#post7185357

Ich denke Martin kann und wird Dir weiterhelfen


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (16. Februar 2015)

Lieber Gott steh mir bei, ich weiß nicht mehr weiter bei dieser Blödelei  !

Ich hatte eben wieder den gleichen Fehler gehabt ! 

Client mal neu drauf machen ?

Ich weiß nicht mehr weiter 

@Don Dogma

Teamspeak Daten bekommst du per PM! 

Ich bin ab 18 Uhr wieder im Teamspeak !

Bis nachher


----------



## mattinator (16. Februar 2015)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Ich hatte eben wieder den gleichen Fehler gehabt !


Was steht dazu im Ereignisprotokoll ?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (16. Februar 2015)

So hier habe ich das Ereignisprotokoll dazu :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab kein Plan was das aussagen soll 

Nicht Wunder über den PC Namen


----------



## Rarek (16. Februar 2015)

warum net Elfriede?


----------



## Amigafan (17. Februar 2015)

*@MehlstaubtheCat*

Wie hoch ist Dein OC? Reduziere mal und teste weiter . . .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Februar 2015)

Amigafan schrieb:


> *@MehlstaubtheCat*
> 
> Wie hoch ist Dein OC? Reduziere mal und teste weiter . . .


Ich weiss aus dem TS das er den Fehler auch in den Default-Einstellungen hat.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (17. Februar 2015)

Wie A.Meier-PS3 schon sagt, ich habe den Fehler auch noch wenn ich nur mit den Standard Default werten des UEFI am Falten bin.

Es ist definitiv kein OC Problem, ich habe ganz ohne OC gefaltet, um dass zu testen und der Fehler zeigt sich leider trotzdem 

Kann man sonst noch etwas aus meinem Ereignisprotokoll herauslesen was noch nützlich wäre ?

Ich habe schon gemacht :

Alle Treiber des Systems aktualisiert
Alle benötigten Updates installiert
Denn Faltclient neu installiert
Die benötigte Falt "exe" manuell gelöscht, der Client hat sie dann neu downgeloadet.
Mit 10 Threads statt 11 gefaltet.
Ohne extra Slots Optionen versucht
Ganz ohne OC gefaltet

Für weitere Vorschläge bin ich gern offen !


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Februar 2015)

@MehlstaubtheCat:

Richte dir ein Live-Linux zum Testfalten ein > wen problemlos läuft ist was an deinem Windows faul, wen nicht liegt ein Hardware-Problem vor.


----------



## TheSebi41 (17. Februar 2015)

Gute Idee, da gabs doch irgendwo eine gute Anleitung dazu


----------



## mattinator (17. Februar 2015)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> So hier habe ich das Ereignisprotokoll dazu :
> ...
> Hab kein Plan was das aussagen soll


Den Inhalt vom Windows Ereignis kann man auch als Text kopieren und hier einfügen, dann muss man nicht alles abschreiben.
Taucht der Fehler 0xc0000005 auch im Folding-Log auf ? Dann könnte es doch ein Hardware- oder generelles Windows-Installations-Problem sein (https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=61&t=25065#p250122):


> 0xc0000005 does indicate that Windows trapped a memory exception.


Hast Du mal den Windows-Installations-Datenträger geprüft ?


----------



## Rarek (17. Februar 2015)

18:59:07:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 2450000 out of 2500000 steps (98%)
19:02:37:WU01:FS01:0x18:ERROR:exception: Error invoking kernel applyShakeToHydrogens: clEnqueueNDRangeKernel (-5)

Blacksreen, und das nur weil ich Firefox starten wollte...


----------



## brooker (17. Februar 2015)

... mein Beileid!


----------



## mattinator (17. Februar 2015)

Rarek schrieb:


> Blacksreen, und das nur weil ich Firefox starten wollte...


Hardwarebeschleunigung im Firefox und Flashplayer deaktivieren, hatte bei mir unter Windows einige Problem mit dem GPU-Folding beseitigt.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (18. Februar 2015)

mattinator schrieb:


> Den Inhalt vom Windows Ereignis kann man auch als Text kopieren und hier einfügen, dann muss man nicht alles abschreiben.
> Taucht der Fehler 0xc0000005 auch im Folding-Log auf ? Dann könnte es doch ein Hardware- oder generelles Windows-Installations-Problem sein (https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=61&t=25065#p250122):
> 
> Hast Du mal den Windows-Installations-Datenträger geprüft ?



Habe eben den ganzen Folding Log durchsucht  (Verbosity 5)    Ich kann 0xc0000005 darin nicht finden !

Werde mit Windows-Installations-Datenträger die SSD prüfen lassen und gegebenenfalls Fehler bereinigen lassen, vielleicht findet man ja da etwas, ich hoffe 

Wenn das alles nicht geht werde ich mir einen Stick schnappen und mich mit Linux vertrauter machen.
Linux und Ich ist wie ne Katze auf Speed  Miauuu naja, irgendwann ist immer das erste mal 

Drückt mir die Daumen dann wird mein "großer" auch bald wieder mitfalten was er aktuell noch macht  
Fall jetzt demnächst aus den Top 20 raus  MAUUUU


----------



## Rarek (18. Februar 2015)

Flash ist nicht existent und die Beschleunigung ist nicht drinne rein.
Aber es lag eh an der Masse der Tabs die gleichzeitig geöffnet wurden, und an deren inhalt (Bilder wollen erstma angezeigt werden )
und davon 3 + YT 

und Martin, Katze passt doch


----------



## DOcean (18. Februar 2015)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Wenn das alles nicht geht werde ich mir einen Stick schnappen und mich mit Linux vertrauter machen.
> Linux und Ich ist wie ne Katze auf Speed  Miauuu naja, irgendwann ist immer das erste mal



Wenn du Hilfe brauchst, sag Bescheid dann gibts TS Hilfe mal andersrum


----------



## TheSebi41 (18. Februar 2015)

Ja, wir helfen auch Martin mal gerne


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Februar 2015)

Die neue Version von HFM.Net ist verfügbar > jetzt müssen die Projekte nicht mehr von Hand eingefügt werden.


----------



## Stefan84 (19. Februar 2015)

Guten Morgen allerseits...
Ich stelle fest: in der Zeit meiner Abstinenz hat sich nichts geändert, es sind wieder jede Menge Core_15 unterwegs


----------



## Bumblebee (19. Februar 2015)

Stefan84 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen allerseits...
> Ich stelle fest: in der Zeit meiner Abstinenz hat sich nichts geändert, es sind wieder jede Menge Core_15 unterwegs



.. Unglücklicherweise (vor allem für Maxwell-"Fahrer") hast du recht


----------



## Rarek (19. Februar 2015)

ich habe core18 hagel zu vermelden


----------



## Don Dogma (19. Februar 2015)

Kann ich eine kurze Erklärung bekommen, was genau dieser ominöse HFM.Net Client veranstaltet? Scheint einem FAH/NaCl-Client nicht unähnlich.  Wann sollte man was benutzen?


Ähm habs selber gefunden: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...net-fahmon-alternative.html?highlight=HFM.NET

Sry, werd das nächste mal wieder die brain.exe ausführen.

Kann man sich hier eigentlich selber melden? Oder noch besser seinen eigenen Post entfernen?


----------



## Rarek (19. Februar 2015)

HFM ist kein Client, er liest den "großen" Clienten aus und erstellt bei bedarf ne Website.
 z.B. in meiner Signatur unter "Folding Summary" oder auch bei Picar unter ähnlichem Namen


----------



## brooker (19. Februar 2015)

... ich muss den "15ner WU Segen" leider bestätigen.  - ich will meine 7970er wieder zurück!


----------



## Rarek (19. Februar 2015)

650ti ftw


----------



## Stefan84 (19. Februar 2015)

Bin mal gespannt, in knapp 20 Minuten ist er fertig mit heizen, mal sehen was als nächstes kommt


----------



## Rarek (19. Februar 2015)

meine ist in 45 min. fertsch
 ma sehen ob ich wieder ne 18'er kriege, die ich vorm WE fertig kriege, oder ne 17'er die erst Dienstag fertsch ist 

(WE ist Ruhepause fürn Kleinen)


----------



## Stefan84 (19. Februar 2015)

Ich hatte jetzt die letzten Monate schon keine 18er mehr, nur ganz am Anfang mal 2-3 Stück.


----------



## Rarek (19. Februar 2015)

ich hatte jetze schon die letzten 3 Wochen fast nur 18'er  
und drei davon in die Tonne gekloppt...


----------



## Stefan84 (19. Februar 2015)

Nächste 15er jetzt gleich hinterher...
Wahrscheinlich will mich Stanford jetzt quälen weil ich mal ein paar Wochen nichts gemacht habe


----------



## brooker (19. Februar 2015)

... rede Dir so was nicht ein. Du zeigt, meiner Meinung nach, einen mehr als ordentlichen Einsatz!


----------



## Don Dogma (19. Februar 2015)

Nochmals kurze Frage: Welche Datei benötige ich zur Installation von HFM.NET?

Any CPU/x86/Client?


----------



## Rarek (19. Februar 2015)

also ich hab den x86 genommen, aber worin der unterschied zu den anderen besteht weiß ich net...

ps: ich angle nur noch 18'er


----------



## brooker (19. Februar 2015)

@ Rarek: mach uns nicht die Nase lang!


----------



## Rarek (19. Februar 2015)




----------



## Stefan84 (19. Februar 2015)

Das ist voll gemein und so...
Du staubst hier die 18er ab und wir verhungern an den Core_15


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Februar 2015)

Don Dogma schrieb:


> Nochmals kurze Frage: Welche Datei benötige ich zur Installation von HFM.NET?
> 
> Any CPU/x86/Client?


Any CPU ist die Richtige.


----------



## Rarek (19. Februar 2015)

schlimm wenn ich die x86 hab?

und zu der Core verteilung:


----------



## crackajack (19. Februar 2015)

Wurde der Support für meinen altersschwachen Client (Version 6.34) gekappt oder warum geht seit gestern weder senden noch get work?


```
[14:45:56] Attempting to return result(s) to server...

[14:45:56] + Attempting to send results [February 19 14:45:56 UTC]
[14:45:57] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[14:45:57] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)
[14:45:57]     (128.143.199.97:8080)
[14:45:57] + Retrying using alternative port
[14:45:59] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[14:45:59] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)
[14:45:59]     (128.143.199.97:80)
[14:45:59] - Error: Could not transmit unit 01 (completed February 18) to work server.
[14:45:59]   Keeping unit 01 in queue.
[14:45:59] - Failed to send all units to server
```


```
[14:10:32] + Attempting to get work packet
[14:10:32] Passkey found
[14:10:32] - Connecting to assignment server
[14:10:33] + Could not authenticate Assignment Server response
[14:10:34] + Could not authenticate Assignment Server 2 response
[14:10:34] + Couldn't get work instructions.
[14:10:34] - Attempt #13  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.
```

Ich verlange Genugtuung.

Bringt der aktuelle Client was? Muss/soll ich umsteigen? Gefaltet wird ausschließlich auf einem E31270. Also wenn der Client vor allem für GPU oder  CPU<->GPU Balance optimiert wurde, bringt mir das genau gar nichts.


----------



## Bumblebee (19. Februar 2015)

crackajack schrieb:


> Wurde der Support für meinen altersschwachen Client (Version 6.34) gekappt oder warum geht seit gestern weder senden noch get work?
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Also ich teile dein Schicksal - hatte auch noch einen "antiken" zu laufen

Nach umstellen auf 7.4 alles im Grünen


----------



## S754 (19. Februar 2015)

Weiß jemand was das soll? 
Hab nix an meiner Folding-Maschine geändert, außer mal Updates installiert und neugestartet, aber das hat vorher auch nix ausgemacht...


----------



## Stefan84 (19. Februar 2015)

Ich nehme mal an du faltest mit NaCl?
Da spinnt meiner auch gerade etwas rum, es scheint momentan nicht viele WU's für die Clienten zu geben. Mein i5 im Laptop dreht auch die meiste Zeit nur Däumchen, hat heute wenns hochkommt grad mal 10 NaCl-WU's gemacht


----------



## brooker (19. Februar 2015)

... ich hasse die 0x15er. Welch ein Fiepkonzert!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Februar 2015)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Nach umstellen auf 7.4 alles im Grünen


Bloss das mir seit gestern der V7 auch rumzickt auf dem Server > gut ok, ist nur der 7.3.6, aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das es daran liegt.


----------



## S754 (19. Februar 2015)

Stefan84 schrieb:


> Ich nehme mal an du faltest mit NaCl?
> Da spinnt meiner auch gerade etwas rum, es scheint momentan nicht viele WU's für die Clienten zu geben. Mein i5 im Laptop dreht auch die meiste Zeit nur Däumchen, hat heute wenns hochkommt grad mal 10 NaCl-WU's gemacht



Ich weiß nicht was du meinst, tut mir leid.

Wie kann man mit "Kochsalz" falten


----------



## Keinem (19. Februar 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht was du meinst, tut mir leid.
> 
> Wie kann man mit "Kochsalz" falten


Das ist der NaCl-Client, mit welchem du in Chrome falten kannst  .

Du scheinst jedoch den Clienten zu verwenden, den man lokal installiert  .


----------



## Stefan84 (19. Februar 2015)

Von mir sind heute keine Punkte zu erwarten, der NaCl hängt des öfteren und im Client laufen heute ausschließlich Core_15-Projekte... 
Ich weiss Stanford, Strafe für den Monat "Nicht-Falten" müssen sein, aber lasst mich doch nicht am ausgestreckten kleinen Finger verhungern  ()


----------



## brooker (19. Februar 2015)

... bei mir läuft der NaCl problemlos, nur der FAH frisst nur 0x15er. Das Fiepen macht mich irre. 


@Stefan: mach Dir keine Sorgen, das holen xie Jungs mit den 0x18er wieder raus!


----------



## S754 (19. Februar 2015)

8iosmod schrieb:


> Das ist der NaCl-Client, mit welchem du in Chrome falten kannst  .
> 
> Du scheinst jedoch den Clienten zu verwenden, den man lokal installiert  .



Ja ich hab das ganz normale Programm installiert. Wieso spielt das eine Rolle?


----------



## Keinem (19. Februar 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> Ja ich hab das ganz normale Programm installiert. Wieso spielt das eine Rolle?


Stefan sagte ja bereits, dass er Probleme mit dem NaCl-Clienten hat und hat vermutet, dass du auch mit dem NaCl faltest und die selben Probleme hast  .

Wenn du aber mit dem richtigen Clienten faltest, scheint es ein anderes Problem zu sein  .


----------



## picar81_4711 (19. Februar 2015)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Also ich teile dein Schicksal - hatte auch noch einen "antiken" zu laufen
> 
> Nach umstellen auf 7.4 alles im Grünen



Deshalb wechselte ich auch erst vor kurzem auf V7(nur ungern...)


----------



## S754 (19. Februar 2015)

8iosmod schrieb:


> Wenn du aber mit dem richtigen Clienten faltest, scheint es ein anderes Problem zu sein  .



Das bringt mich ja weiter...


----------



## picar81_4711 (19. Februar 2015)

Alle, die nur 15er kriegen: Stellt um auf Linux und die Qual ist vorbei....nur noch 17er...


----------



## brooker (19. Februar 2015)

... ich hab leider noch keine reine Folding-Maschine und deshlab die Frage: Kann ich für die GPU Linux emulieren?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Februar 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> ... bei mir läuft der NaCl problemlos, nur der FAH frisst nur 0x15er. Das Fiepen macht mich irre.


Spiel mal ein bis'chen mit den Taktraten > so kannst du die Tonlage des Fiepen verändern. 


picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Alle, die nur 15er kriegen: Stellt um auf Linux und die Qual ist vorbei....nur noch 17er...


Irgend einen Vorteil müssen ja die guten alten Kepler haben:
Core15 > was ist das?


----------



## TheSebi41 (19. Februar 2015)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Core15 > was ist das?



Noch nie gehört


----------



## brooker (19. Februar 2015)

... Ihr Kameraden-Schwe**e  - Kann ich für die GPU Linux emulieren?


----------



## brooker (19. Februar 2015)

... der NaCl stand bei mir nun auch 15min still. Habe ihn neu gestartet und siehe da, er lädt wieder neue WUs runter. Sieht bald nach einer Limitierung aus :/


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Februar 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> ... Ihr Kameraden-Schwe**e  - Kann ich für die GPU Linux emulieren?


Wenn dann würde ich für GPU und CPU einrichten > die CPU ist unter Linux ~10% effektiver beim Falten.

Wo hattet ihr nochmal die Anleitungen für "Gamer folden gegen Krebs" versteck?
Da war doch ne Anleitung für Linux drin.


----------



## brooker (19. Februar 2015)

... die Anleitung habe ich, die Frage ist, ob das mit dem Emulieren klappt


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Februar 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> ... die Anleitung habe ich, die Frage ist, ob das mit dem Emulieren klappt


Das geht > unser mattinator macht es so.


----------



## mattinator (19. Februar 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> ... die Anleitung habe ich, die Frage ist, ob das mit dem Emulieren klappt





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Das geht > unser mattinator macht es so.



Nene, da wird nix emuliert. Bei mir läuft das Linux nativ von einer zweiten SSD. Nach Installation der originalen Nvidia-Treiber laufen CPU-SMP- und GPU-Client. Vllt. installier ich am Wochenende mal die aktuelle Version.


----------



## Amigafan (20. Februar 2015)

Es gibt nichts besseres als Linux für nVIDIA-GPU´s - meine "alte" N670 PE OC schrubbt auch nur Core17-WU´s - bei ~ 103K PPD


----------



## Rarek (20. Februar 2015)

wattn nur verkehrt? 
sind das die 15'er die uns in den 7-stelligen PPD bereich bringen?


----------



## brooker (20. Februar 2015)

... da kannst Du Gift drauf nehmen. Ich habe gestern mal aus Interesse geschaut. Ich hatte gestern 18x hintereinander 0x15 WUs in der Vorschau. Das ist nicht normal. Ich muss mich dringend um das Thema Emulation kümmern! 

@ Matti: Können wir uns heute evtl. im TS bei MehlstaubtheCat mal drüber unterhalten. Hab nicht wirklich einen Plan davon und bin zeitlich sehr knapp


----------



## Babbavs (20. Februar 2015)

Mal ne Frage an die Profis hier.

Gibts eigentlich nur noch 15er

Schwere Kost.


----------



## crackajack (20. Februar 2015)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Also ich teile dein Schicksal - hatte auch noch einen "antiken" zu laufen
> 
> Nach umstellen auf 7.4 alles im Grünen


meh
never change  a (now not) running system


Wo is'n die Serverstatus Seite hin? Die Webseite von stanford hat sich seit meinem letzten Besuch tiefgreifenden Schönheits-OPs unterzogen.
*herumklick*
F@H für Handys? wowza
Ist das effizient?
Als nächstes falten dann elektrische Zahnbürsten und Tamagotchis.

Naja, der 7.4....
Natürlich musste das Ding versuchen einen gpu-Klienten zu starten und reduzierte damit die ppd um etwa 50% Prozent. Noch dazu geht fah niemals auf der gpu. Also nur in der Theorie, aber so ein 20W Ding packt's einfach nicht.
Nach zwei gpu work unit error reiße ich ihm den gpu Slot raus und deshalb sieht sich der Client dazu veranlasst auch den CPU-Client neu zu starten. Geht's noch?

Dafür dass sie Millionen Watt im Namen der Wissenschaft verantwortlich verwalten sollten, ist ihr Programm immer noch reichlich unausgegoren.


----------



## Don Dogma (20. Februar 2015)

Guten Morgen zusammen. Irgendwie ist bei mir der Wurm drin. Der NaCl-Client hängt sich jetzt schon den 3. Tag hintereinander beim downloaden der WU bei 0,0% auf, und zwar bei bei PC UND Laptop. Wenn ich die Seiten aktualisiere, holt er sich die WU und bleibt beim nächsten Download hängen. 

Kann das am Passkey liegen? Muss ich den Selben bei Beiden nutzen? Wenn ich beim PC den Passkey raus nehm, funktionieren beide wieder. Das lässt den Schluss zu, dass ich für beide einen seperaten Key brauch oder?

Schade dass ich heut abend nicht bei brookers Gespräch mit Martin dabei sein kann, hätt mich auch mal interessiert..


----------



## LikZ (20. Februar 2015)

Babbavs schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an die Profis hier.
> 
> Gibts eigentlich nur noch 15er
> 
> Schwere Kost.



normalerweise nicht... mich ereilen aber auch gerade viele... was nervt weil sie teurer sind und fiepen. :/

einzige Möglichkeit das zu beheben ist auf Linux zu springen. Dort werden nur 17er verteilt.


----------



## Rarek (20. Februar 2015)

ich würde auch gerne zuhören... aber die Zeit müsste man haben...
und der NaCl spackt nicht nur bei dir 

oder man müsste ne alte Karte ham... ich kriege nur 18'er


----------



## picar81_4711 (20. Februar 2015)

Also das mit dem Emulieren kann ich mir nur schwer vorstellen. War ohne Emulation schon so schwer, die Nvidia-Treiber zu installieren....


----------



## Babbavs (20. Februar 2015)

@LikZ

So wie es aussieht habe ich eine gute Karte erwischt, nix mit fiepen, absolut ruhig.

Ubuntu habe ich auf dem Laptop, das reicht auch schon.


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Februar 2015)

Dann mal ein kleiner "Rundumschlag" meinerseits....



Don Dogma schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen. Irgendwie ist bei mir der Wurm drin. Der NaCl-Client hängt sich jetzt schon den 3. Tag hintereinander beim downloaden der WU bei 0,0% auf, und zwar bei bei PC UND Laptop. Wenn ich die Seiten aktualisiere, holt er sich die WU und bleibt beim nächsten Download hängen.
> 
> Kann das am Passkey liegen? Muss ich den Selben bei Beiden nutzen? Wenn ich beim PC den Passkey raus nehm, funktionieren beide wieder. Das lässt den Schluss zu, dass ich für beide einen seperaten Key brauch oder?



Auch bei mir "dummt" NaCl rum - selbes "Auftreten"
Passkey brauchst du für NaCl gar nicht



Babbavs schrieb:


> So wie es aussieht habe ich eine gute Karte erwischt, nix mit fiepen, absolut ruhig.



Da gibt es echt *RIESEN*-Unterschiede
Das variiert von ASUS STRIX (absolut keine Pfeife) bis ZOTAC / ZT-90101-10P (die ist stets gut aufgelegt und pfeift sich einen)
Auch in meinem Fuhrpark GIGABYTE GV-N970WF3OC-4GD  (mehrheitlich ruhig) und GAINWARD Phantom (still)
Die beiden letztgenannten Modelle sind auch extrem übertaktungsfreundlich


----------



## Stefan84 (20. Februar 2015)

Mit dem NaCl hab ich auch so meine Probleme, selbiges Verhalten wie oben schon genannt.
Und ich hab seit gestern früh nur noch 15er bekommen  Würde es eigentlich reichen Linux über ne Live-DVD laufen zu lassen oder muss das zwingend auf dem System installiert sein? Hab mich damit noch nie so richtig beschäftigt.

Man sieht übrigens auch in der Team-Übersicht das es wohl einige Probleme mit dem NaCl gibt und viele 15er im Umlauf sind, so wenig wie gestern hatten wir schon sehr lange nicht mehr...


----------



## brooker (20. Februar 2015)

... der NaCl wie es scheint aktuell keine WUs mehr. 

... Linux über ne Live-DVD laufen zu lassen würde mich auch interessieren! PUSH PUSH


----------



## Rarek (20. Februar 2015)

wenn es über Live build geht würde ich sogar auch umsteigen (die 1TB Platte wird net zerteilt...)


----------



## DOcean (20. Februar 2015)

man kann sich auch einfach einen Linux USB Stick erstellen, mit 4-8GB kommt man gut hin... (dann kann man Sachen nachinstallieren und so)


----------



## Amigafan (20. Februar 2015)

Bei einem Live-Linux wäre immer noch das Problem der fehlenden GPU-Treiber und des fehlenden Clienten - aber man kann ein System so einrichten, dass es z. B. Updates auf beschreibbare Medien auslagern kann (fragt mich aber bitte nicht, wie das geht ).
Das erfordert meines Wissens nach ein bereits daruf vorbereitetes Live-Linux mit entsprechenden Filesystemen.


*@Don Dogma*

Mein Tipp:
1. Kontrolliere bitte mal Deinen PassKey - er sollte genau 32 Zeichen lang sein . Achte vor allem bei der Eingabe darauf, dass kein Leerzeichen vor dem PassKey ist (zählt bereits als 1 Zeichen!)
2. Starte einmal den Rechner neu - vielleicht ist sich die Software gegenseitig "in die Quere" gekommen.


----------



## brooker (20. Februar 2015)

... hmm. Ich spinne jetzt mal: Live-Linux mit Daemon-Tools per Image einbinden und die Updates auf ein kleines Ram-Drive - wäre das eine Option?


----------



## Amigafan (20. Februar 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> ... hmm. Ich spinne jetzt mal: Live-Linux mit Daemon-Tools per Image einbinden und die Updates auf ein kleines Ram-Drive - wäre das eine Option?



Dass können Dir besser die "Linux-Affinen" beantworten . . .


----------



## mattinator (20. Februar 2015)

Entwerder das Linux-Live anpassen, oder eins nehmen, welches in eine RAM-Disk mit ausreichender Größe (!) startet. Bei letzter Variante müsste man jedoch (bei jedem Boot) Folgendes (manuell) organisieren:
- Boot ohne nvidia nouveau kernel
- stop Xorg (windows manager)
- Installation Nvidia Treiber
- Installation fahclient und fahcontrol
- start Xorg (windows manager)
Hört sich zwar einfach an, gibt's im Detail jedoch nicht als "Kochbuch" für jede beliebige Konfiguration.


----------



## DOcean (20. Februar 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> ... hmm. Ich spinne jetzt mal: Live-Linux mit Daemon-Tools per Image einbinden und die Updates auf ein kleines Ram-Drive - wäre das eine Option?




du hast nicht verstanden was Linux ist.... 
ein Linux wird statt deinem Windows gestartet, ein Wechsel geht nur bei Neustart...

auf einem USB Stick kann man arbeiten wie auf einem normalen System daher könnte man da alle Treiber und so installieren...


----------



## Stefan84 (20. Februar 2015)

Same procedure as yesterday.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Babbavs (20. Februar 2015)

Immer ruhig bleiben.
Es ist zum

Es kommen auch wieder bessere Zeiten.


----------



## brooker (20. Februar 2015)

... Jungs, das ist kein Geheimnis und das gebe ich offen zu: Ich habe keinen Plan von Linux! 

Wer nimmt mich an die Hand? Ich bin weiblich, 20 Jahre alt, Single, sehe verdammt gut aus und bin Neuem gegenüber aufgeschlossen 


Spaß bei Seite: Wer kann helfen? Wir dürfen hier nicht so absacken, sondern müssen als Team reagieren!


----------



## Icebreaker87 (20. Februar 2015)

Wobei brauchst du denn Hilfe? Bei der Installation oder erst später?


----------



## Stefan84 (20. Februar 2015)

Die Frage die ich in den Raum geworfen hatte war folgende: ist es möglich das falten über eine Linux-Live-DVD "laufen" zu lassen, oder muss Linux dafür fest auf einer Partition installiert sein?
Hintergrund ist der das ja momentan für Win + Maxwell fast nur noch Core_15 zu haben sind, dies bei Linux aber nicht der Fall sein soll. Daher die Idee das über eine Live-DVD zu versuchen, sofern das denn möglich ist.

Ich hoffe für den brookerist es in Ordnung wenn ich jetzt mal fix geantwortet habe


----------



## Icebreaker87 (20. Februar 2015)

Der wird dir dass schon nicht übel nehmen 

Man wird wohl zuerst ein System einrichten müssen und dass dann ein Image davon als bootbare DVD brennen (oder Stick) wie gut das von der Performance geht weiss ich nicht.
Wie das mit dem Image geht müsste ich auch zuerst ergoogeln. Oder es schaut noch einer vorbei der mehr Ahnug davon hat


----------



## Keinem (20. Februar 2015)

Stefan84 schrieb:


> Same procedure as yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich falte mit dem NaCl-Clienten etwas für dich  .


----------



## brooker (20. Februar 2015)

... ich weiss nicht, was mich erwartet. 

Hab gerade Mint 17.1 runtergezogen und bastel mir mit LiLiUSB Creator einen Linux USB Stick. Danach, keine Ahnung. Bin noch am reinlesen. Glaube aber NVidia Treiber installieren, da frag ich mich welcher für eine 970GTX zu empfehlen ist. Wie weiter, vermutlich den Client installieren. Und dann: vermutlich die GPU einbinden. Wie, keine Ahung und auch für den 3570 habe ich bisher noch keinen Plan.

... need help!


----------



## brooker (20. Februar 2015)

... NaCL rennt wieder normal durch. Engpass scheint beseitigt


----------



## Stefan84 (20. Februar 2015)

Der rennt bei mir jetzt zum Glück auch wieder...
Aber die 970 hat heute wieder nur 5 Core_15 bekommen


----------



## Keinem (20. Februar 2015)

Stefan84 schrieb:


> Der rennt bei mir jetzt zum Glück auch wieder...
> Aber die 970 hat heute wieder nur 5 Core_15 bekommen


Das schaffst du schon wieder  !

Ich falte auch schon über 1h fleißig für dich  .


----------



## Icebreaker87 (20. Februar 2015)

Ich hatte mal paar Überlegungen gemacht. Natürlich nur rein theoretischer Natur.

Wenn man ein Linux auf einen 4 Gb Stick installiert und so anpassen würde wie man es gerne hätte zum falten, würde es evt gehen davon ein Abbild auf DVD zu brennen.
Ich sehe zur Zeit nur zwei Sachen wo ich bedenken habe. Erstens währe da das Dateiformat. Keine Ahnug ob ext4 auf DVD geht. Das andere währe ob der Bootmanager sich mit auf die DVD übertragen lässt und nachher auch funktioniert.
Nachträglich kann man ja nichts mehr dran ändern...


----------



## brooker (20. Februar 2015)

... hmm, das hört sich gut an, aber ich habe leider keine Ahnung! Männers, ran an die Materie. Das kann unser aller Leid lindern! *push*

So; MM hat 8GB für 3 Öhre. Ich will es wissen.


----------



## Amigafan (20. Februar 2015)

Vielleicht kann Dir einer von uns "Linux-Faltern" (ja, wir falten Linux  - ähh mit Linux) ein fertiges Image oder ein Abbild einer lauffähigen Installation zum Download bieten - ich hätte leider nur Ubuntu 14.04 LTS, aber noch für "alte" Keppler mit FW 304.125 (und damit zu "alt" für eine Maxwell-GPU) . . .


----------



## mattinator (20. Februar 2015)

Wenn Ihr mit Linux GPU (Nvida) falten wollt, macht eigentlich nur ein Dual Boot System einen Sinn. Ob man das auf einen USB Stick oder besser auf eine kleine SSD / HDD tut, hängt von den Boot-Möglichkeiten des Rechners, ggf. der Haltbarkeit des Sticks und den Preisen ab. Meines Wissens gibt es keine Live CD mit den erforderlichen Nvidia Treibern und es lohnt den Aufwand nicht, eine vorhandene entsprechend anzupassen. Nach meiner Meinung sollte der Preis für eine günstige SSD kein Thema sein. 16 GB könnten bei sparsamer Installation schon reichen, bei mir sind momentan 13 GB benutzt. Wenn es etwas reichlicher sein soll, sind 32 GB sicher o.k. Eine Swap-Partition sollte man jedoch auf der SSD mgl. nicht anlegen. Das mit dem Image (Paragon Backup) hatten wir hier schon mal (leider erfolglos) probiert. Außerdem müsste man erstmal sein eigenes System anonymisieren und wäre dann mit dem eigenen primären System offline. Ein weiteres Argument gegen eine Vorlage ist, dass auf einer geeigneten Hardware auch eine Linux-Installation nicht das Problem ist. Wenn es dann erstmal läuft lässt sich per TeamViewer oder ssh einiges tun.


----------



## picar81_4711 (21. Februar 2015)

Wir haben doch im HowTo eine/mehrere gute Anleitungen, wie man den Treiber installiert. Ich musste es leidet sehr oft probieren....Aber die Anleitung von Folding-Forum klappte dann￼:


Spoiler



.  As some of you guys may remember, a while ago I had a tough time installing Nvidia drivers in Linux Mint. The 970 was too old for the regular drivers, xorg-edgers didn't include OpenCL in their 343.22 drivers, so I had so resort to the fun task of installing the driver manually. Linux is wonderful and amazing so much of the time, but on occasion it's frustrating. This was one of those times, mainly because Nouveau is stubborn and doesn't seem to want to unload from the kernel without a fight, and of course Nvidia's installer is not tolerant of Nouveau's presence.

Recently I acquired a new SSD and decided this was a good time to do a full reinstall, take advantage of the SSD and install the driver properly this time around. My earlier instructions were posted here, but I found some better guides online and followed them. For my setup I was on Linux Mint 17 (LTS) and I used the 346.16 Beta Nvidia drivers, mainly because the changelog had several items that looked like they might solve the problems I was encountering before. Although I didn't perform these exact steps in this exact order because I wasn't sure that I was doing, these steps were basically what I did to get the driver installed and working with F@h:

1. Installed Mint, updated everything with "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade", restarted. Note that open-source drivers are in use here.
2. Used Firefox to fetch the Nvidia driver. Renamed it to "nvidia.run" for ease-of-use.
3. Control-Alt-F1 to drop into the command-line. Logged in.
4. _sudo service mdm stop_ to kill the graphical display.
5. Tried to install the Nvidia driver but failed because Nouveau was still in use by the kernel. Verified that with _sudo rmmod nouveau_ which indicated that Nouveau was in use.
6. _sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf_ then appended

Code:blacklist vga16fb
blacklist nouveau
blacklist rivafb
blacklist nvidiafb
blacklist rivatv

to the bottom of the file to prevent Nouveau from loading on startup.
7. _sudo update-initramfs -u_ to apply these changes.
8. _sudo nano /etc/default/grub_ and changed "quiet splash" to "text" in the *GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT* line so that Linux started without a GUI.
9. _sudo grub-update_
10. Restarted via _sudo reboot_
11. As expected, Linux booted into the command-line, and no graphical interface appeared. Confirmed that Nouveau was not loaded by attempting to unloading it with _sudo rmmod nouveau_
12. Navigated to the Downloads directory, or wherever my .run file was.
13. _sudo ./nvidia.run_
14. Allowed the Nvidia driver to install the 32-bit libs and basically let it do everything it wanted to.
15. Reversed the changes of step 8 by switching the options back.
16. Did step 9.
17. Rebooted after the installation completed with _sudo reboot_
18. Confirmed that X11 was working, confirmed the installed driver in nvidia-settings, checked "./ocore --devices" to confirm that the proper GPUs were identified.
19. Install F@h, begin folding.

As you can see, it's much simpler than that GRUB hack that I suggested last time. I suggest that everyone follow this when faced with Nvidia .run files. Please let me know if you have any questions or if it doesn't work for you.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (21. Februar 2015)

Verdammt ! 

Meine beiden Lüfter der Grafikkarte geben aktuell den Geist auf 
Werde den Kühler und die Lüfter tauschen müssen.

Läuft echt nicht bei mir aktuell  ich würde so gern wieder richtig mitfalten nicht nur 20k PPD am Tag wie jetzt gerade.

Drückt mir die Daumen, dass ich diese Pechsträhne voll überwinden werde.

Gruß
Eurer Mitfalter Martin

PS: Schau mir dann mal den V6 Client an ob ich noch meinen Fehler habe. 
Wenn ja dann versuche ich es mit dem Live Linux, wenn ich Zeit habe.


----------



## Stefan84 (21. Februar 2015)

Ich drück dir die Daumen das du es wieder in den  Griff bekommst


----------



## brooker (21. Februar 2015)

... Martin, Kopf hoch und nicht runterkriegen lassen! Das wird alles wieder.

Es wäre echt toll, wenn wir eine Lösung mit der Live-CD hinbekommen würden. Bei mir harkt es gerade und jetzt ist mir auch noch was dazwischen gekommen. Keine Zeit


----------



## Abductee (21. Februar 2015)

Ich hab gerade ohne Probleme einen USB-Stick mit persistenten Ubuntu erstellt.
Updates, Programme, Einstellungen werden alle auf dem Stick problemlos gespeichert und es läuft alles im Live-Modus.


----------



## Icebreaker87 (21. Februar 2015)

Denke das kriegt auch jeder selber hin. Da ja fast alle andere Hardware benutzen währe ein Image für alle eher ein gefrickel bis es auch bei allen anstandslos läuft.
@Abductee hast du mal getestet wieviel PPD da verloren gehen da USB ja sicher ein ziemlicher Flaschenhals ist?


----------



## Abductee (21. Februar 2015)

Ich lass ihn dann mal laufen, hab als Vergleich aber nur einen groben NaCl-Wert.
Bin mir aber net sicher ob es dabei überhaupt einen Flaschenhals gibt.
Was wird bei dem Live-System denn alles in den RAM geladen und was bleibt am USB-Stick?


----------



## Keinem (21. Februar 2015)

Icebreaker87 schrieb:


> Denke das kriegt auch jeder selber hin. Da ja fast alle andere Hardware benutzen währe ein Image für alle eher ein gefrickel bis es auch bei allen anstandslos läuft.
> @Abductee hast du mal getestet wieviel PPD da verloren gehen da USB ja sicher ein ziemlicher Flaschenhals ist?


Schnelle USB 3.0-Sticks kosten ja auch nicht mehr die Welt  .


----------



## brooker (21. Februar 2015)

@Abductee: ... das hört sich sehr gut an: USB-Stick mit persistenten Ubuntu erstellt. Updates, Programme, Einstellungen werden alle auf dem Stick problemlos gespeichert und es läuft alles im Live-Modus

Bitte gebe doch mal an was Du konkret runtergeladen hast und die Links und dann noch eine kurze Beschreibung. Was ist persistentes UBUNTU?

Danke.


----------



## brooker (21. Februar 2015)

... bin gerade auf 0x15er Jagd! Hoffe die vermehren sich nicht!


----------



## Don Dogma (21. Februar 2015)

Bei mir hat sich der FAH ws schon seit gestern bei 99.99% aufgehangen. Was das nun wieder?Hatte gestern HFM.NET installiert, womöglich nicht korrekt, obwohl der Client dort angezeigt wurde.  Habe HFM.NET beendet und neugestartet, keine Verbesserung und jetzt muss ich schon wieder auf Arbeit bis nachts. 
Hat jemand am Montag Zeit und Muße, sich die Sache bei mal genauer anzuschauen?  Ebenfalls weiblich, 20 Jahre und unfassbar hübsch


----------



## Abductee (21. Februar 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> @Abductee: ... das hört sich sehr gut an: USB-Stick mit persistenten Ubuntu erstellt. Updates, Programme, Einstellungen werden alle auf dem Stick problemlos gespeichert und es läuft alles im Live-Modus
> 
> Bitte gebe doch mal an was Du konkret runtergeladen hast und die Links und dann noch eine kurze Beschreibung. Was ist persistentes UBUNTU?
> 
> Danke.




UNetbootin - Homepage and Downloads
Und das aktuellste Ubuntu-Image.

Dann einfach das Ubuntu-Image auswählen und die Speicherplatzgröße der für den persistenten Modus reserviert wird. Ist gar keine Hexerei.
Bei der Speichergröße hab ich 2000MB eingetragen und es ist sich mit 50MB Restkapazität knapp ausgegangen das er die Updates fertig bekommen hat.
Also lieber etwas mehr Speicher reservieren.

Beim peristenten Live-System werden die Einstellungen und Dateien auf einem extra reservierten Bereich auf dem USB-Stick gespeichert.

Edit: Besser 3000MB reservieren.


----------



## Stefan84 (21. Februar 2015)

@brooker:
mach dir nichts draus, bei mir läuft seit Tagen nichts anderes als Core_15


----------



## brooker (21. Februar 2015)

@Abductee: ... soweit klar und ready. Was hast Du dann für Updates usw. draufgehauen? Welche waren das, woher hattest Du die und wie wird das gemacht?  Danke. 

Muss ich für UBUNTU und NVIDIA den FAH nehmen? fahcontrol_7.4.4-1_all.deb 
und für AMD GPUs den? fahclient_7.4.4_amd64.deb


----------



## Abductee (21. Februar 2015)

Im Startmenü von Ubuntu einfach das Update-Icon anklicken.
Und ja der Unity-Desktop ist eine Katastrophe.
Mint hab ich leider noch nicht vernünftig zum Laufen gebracht mit dem persistenten Zeug.


----------



## brooker (21. Februar 2015)

... ich muss jetzt nochmals nachfragen: kann ich mit dem Stick dann, wenn ich im Windows arbeite unter UBUNTU falten? Oder nutze ich den Stick als BOOT-Medium und kann den PC dann nur als solches nutzen?

Wie stelle ich das FAlten dann ohne Punktverlust ein? Bzw., mache die letzte WU zu Ende und höre dann auf?


----------



## sc59 (21. Februar 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> ... ich muss jetzt nochmals nachfragen:
> kann ich mit dem Stick dann, wenn ich im Windows arbeite unter UBUNTU falten? NEIN
> Oder nutze ich den Stick als BOOT-Medium und kann den PC dann nur als solches nutzen?JA
> 
> Wie stelle ich das FAlten dann ohne Punktverlust ein? Bzw., mache die letzte WU zu Ende und höre dann auf? Verstehe deine Frage nicht



Zwei Betriebssysteme oder mehr geht nur in einer Virtuellen Maschine .
hier ist der Nachteil daran ist das du keine Grafiktreiber in der VM installieren kannst.
zum Linux üben und schauen ob du damit klar kommst, scheinet mir aber eine VM ganz sinvoll.
VMPlayer downloaden
Instalieren.
Linux deiner Wahl als ISO downloaden
in der VM installieren.
NaCal oder V7 in der VM downloden und installieren.
Achtung keinen Grafik Slot anlegen (geht glaub auchgar nicht, da deine Garafiktreiber nur vereinheilichte von VM sind)
einfach mal rum Spielen.
somit hast du WIN als Hauptbetriebssystem und in der VM Linux.
in der VM kannst du nichts kaputtmachen wenn doch einfach ISO neu einbinden und von vorne. 
Auswikungen auf WIn hatt das nicht.
Beachte: keine DREI Clienten gleichzeitig laufen lassen Bsp. WIN-->V7--> CPU  +  VMLinux-->NaCal   +  VMLinux-->V7--> CPU

in WIN die Grafik falten lassen.
in VMLinux CPU falten lassen.
wenn genug probiert hast FHINISH setzen .

USB Stick in der Zeit vorbereiten.
neu Booten
Linux live starten
Updaten
Grafiktreiber instalieren
unt vrom und fröhlich frei 0xX17 genißen.


----------



## Abductee (21. Februar 2015)

Der Stick funktioniert nur als Boot-Medium.
Wenn du parallel dazu Windows verwenden willst, musst du auf eine VM ausweichen.

Wenn du den Chrome-Tab über das X zumachen willst, fragt er nach ob es offen bleiben soll, dann macht er die WU noch fertig und pausiert dann.


----------



## brooker (21. Februar 2015)

@sc59: ich bin drin


----------



## Stefan84 (21. Februar 2015)

Aufstieg in die Top-20 - Producer wieder geschafft


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (21. Februar 2015)

Gratz Stefan !

Ich komme auch wieder, ganz gewiss sogar 
Dauert noch ein bissel bei mir, bis ich wieder voll dabei bin


----------



## Stefan84 (22. Februar 2015)

Das will ich auch stark hoffen das du wiederkommst 
Bei mir hagelt es nun den 4. Tag in Folge nur Core_15, die GTX 970 kommt aus dem Fiepen gar nicht mehr raus


----------



## kampfschaaaf (23. Februar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Hallo Rumpelkammer und Folder,

ich probiere jetzt mal, was kurzzeitig an Output mit 6x AMD R9 möglich ist. Leider sind nicht alle gesund und jetzt teste ich mal, welche geheilt werden müssen. Die letzte Position streikt, wenn ich sie editieren möchte. Ich bekomme von i2600 WaKü keinerlei Werte oder Möglichkeiten das zu editieren oder Optionen dieses Wörkers  zu ändern.

MfG


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Februar 2015)

... sieht imposant aus ...


----------



## kampfschaaaf (23. Februar 2015)

Imposant aussehen alleine nutzt nix. Ich denke mal, das Setup könnte auch annähernd 1.000k bringen. Den Stromverbrauch dazu messe ich, wenn das Optimum in den Systemen erreicht ist. Aber ausgerechnet das vermeintlich stärkste Sys, das seinerzeit eine Menge Benches gewonnen hatte ist das langsamste... Naja.

Es nervt manchmal Konstrukteur und nicht auch Fahrer zu sein...



... ich bekomme es nicht hin... Dann muß ich eben so folden.


----------



## ebastler (23. Februar 2015)

Hallo,

hat jemand von euch eine Ahnung, was das soll?
Meine Karte rechnet an der WU mal schneller (~300k PPD estimated die GPU allein, TPF etwas >4min), dann habe ich wieder so komische Einbrüche wie eben, TPF auf 11min.
Zu Beginn war ich sogar 30min lang auf TPF 20min.

Irgendwas stimmt da doch nicht... Ihren Takt hält die GPU, ist schön kühl.
Wie man am GPU-Z Log sieht, hat die Karte eine Weile mehr Strom aufgenommen (und da auch ordentlich gefaltet), dann ist die Aufnahme wieder gesunken und es geht nichts mehr voran.
Prozesspriorität ist bei allen F@H Prozessen auf hoch, nebenbei laufen nur die aktuell nötigen Programme (Chrome, Treiber meines DACs, Avast, Afterburner und CCC, sowie Dropbox), keines davon braucht CPU- oder GPU Leistung.
Ach, in der Zeit, in der nichts voran geht, ist die VDDC auf 1.21V, während sie beim Falten normal meist auf 1.88V ist...

Hardware:
Asus Z87 Gryphon
i5 4670K (4,3GHz)
2*8GB G.Skill DDR3-2400 CL10
Sapphire R9 290X (Mit Morpheus, Taktraten siehe Afterburner)
Samsung 840pro (Bootlaufwerk und F@H Installationspfad)
2*WD Purple 2TB, ich kopiere gerade ein 1TB großes Backup von einer auf die andere (sollte die GPU aber nicht beeinträchtigen).

Hat da jemand ne Idee?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. Februar 2015)

Mal einen Schuss ins Blaue:
Rennt er ins Power-Limit?


----------



## ebastler (23. Februar 2015)

Nein, die GPU hat +50% eingestellt, die ist noch nicht im Power Limit, wenn der PC 600W aus der Dose zieht. 330-350W sind es normal beim Falten, 240W, wenn nichts mehr voran geht.
Mein Netzteil liefert übrigens immer 12.05-12.06V, perfekt stabil...


----------



## LikZ (23. Februar 2015)

Hab jetzt erstmal die Graka pausiert... das gefiepe aktuell geht auf keine Kuhhaut... zumal es deutlich mehr Strom braucht.


----------



## Stefan84 (23. Februar 2015)

Meine fiept auch munter vor sich hin, aber das ist nunmal die Komponente (die zumindest bei mir) die meisten Punkte bringt 
GraKa pausieren bringt mir ab 50k Punkte aufwärts weniger ein, würde allerdings den Stromverbrauch auch um einiges senken.

Also entweder HÜH oder HOTT, und da entscheide ich mich doch eher für letzteres. Zumindest noch.


----------



## Malkolm (23. Februar 2015)

ebastler: Stark schwankende TPF können ein Zeichen von instabilem OC sein. Stimmen am Ende eines Steps die Prüfsummen nicht wird der Step wiederholt (kein Eintrag im Log), stimmen sie zu oft nicht läd er den letzten Speicherpunkt (meist das letzte Prozent) und fängt neu an (jetzt Eintrag im Log) . Könnte bei dir sein, dass er anfängt ab und an Rechenfehler zu produzieren, aber noch nicht genug um das auch mitzuteilen.

Schraub mal das OC etwas runter und schau ob sich die TPF stabilisiert.


----------



## ebastler (23. Februar 2015)

Malkolm schrieb:


> ebastler: Stark schwankende TPF können ein Zeichen von instabilem OC sein. Stimmen am Ende eines Steps die Prüfsummen nicht wird der Step wiederholt (kein Eintrag im Log), stimmen sie zu oft nicht läd er den letzten Speicherpunkt (meist das letzte Prozent) und fängt neu an (jetzt Eintrag im Log) . Könnte bei dir sein, dass er anfängt ab und an Rechenfehler zu produzieren, aber noch nicht genug um das auch mitzuteilen.
> 
> Schraub mal das OC etwas runter und schau ob sich die TPF stabilisiert.



Das klingt nichtmal unwahrscheinlich... Einziges Problem: Meine GPU zieht kaum Strom. Stellenweise zieht die normal viel Strom (wird heiß, Lüfter drehen auf, 150-180W laut GPU-Z und rechnet normal.
Dann wieder stundenlang 80W laut GPU-Z, alles kalt, und nix geht voran.
Früher hatte ich mit den selben Settings konstant 150-200W und es ging :/

Mal Stock Takt versuchen.

EDIT: Nope, bringt auch nichts:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bis auf den lustigen Auslesefehler (fan speed um den Faktor 5 zu hoch, 496rpm laut Afterburner), diese Lastwerte stimmen nie im Leben bei normalem Faltbetrieb. 
Zudem ist die Karte viel zu kühl.
Irgendwas spinnt beim Falten.

Glaubt ihr, das beißt sich mit der nebenbei aktiven iGPU meiner Haswell, die den zweiten Monitor berechnet?
Die läuft aber schon lange als zweite GPU mit, hatte das Problem noch nie...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. Februar 2015)

Vielleicht mal den V7 neuinstallieren?


----------



## brooker (23. Februar 2015)

... IGPu ist kein Thema. Mache ich auch so. Ich denke wie Herr Meier. Evtl. mal die Client löschen und neu setzen. Wenn das nicht hilft, den V7 neu installieren. Sorry, aber das muss dann sein.


----------



## ebastler (23. Februar 2015)

Ich habe jetzt den kompletten v7 neu installiert. Gingen zwar einige Punkte wegen meiner CPU WU drauf, aber egal.
Nun läuft so weit alles. 
GPU WU hat 4min 41s estimated time per fold und bringt etwas weniger als 290k PPD estimated ein. Genau wie es vor den Ferien schon war.
Scheint alles wieder zu passen.

Keine Ahnung, was es schlussendlich war, aber neu aufsetzen des Clients hat geholfen.
Jetzt darf mein 15€ Netzteil mal im Dauertest zeigen, was es so drauf hat 

Jetzt falte ich einige Tage noch mit den OC Settings mit, dann drossle ich im Hinblick auf die Stromrechnung ein Wenig


----------



## brooker (23. Februar 2015)

... schön das wieder alles läuft und Du zufrieden bist. Super!


----------



## mattinator (23. Februar 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, was es schlussendlich war, aber neu aufsetzen des Clients hat geholfen.


Könnte sein, dass "versehentlich" zwei Folding-Cores für die GPU parallel gelaufen sind. So etwas hatten wir hier schon mal. Mein erster Blick bei solchen eigenartigen Effekten ist in den Process Explorer.


----------



## ebastler (23. Februar 2015)

Da liefen nur ein a4 und ein 17er Core. Hab ich gecheckt.
Danke für die Idee, wusste nichtmal, dass so was passieren kann...


----------



## Rarek (24. Februar 2015)

wie ist nochma der link für die C summery seite? (also die vollständige liste)


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Februar 2015)

Rarek schrieb:


> wie ist nochma der link für die C summery seite? (also die vollständige liste)


Folding@home Projects Summary


----------



## Rarek (24. Februar 2015)

hmm... mein hfm mag nich... er sagt das ers net finden kann -.-


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Februar 2015)

HFM aktualisiert?

Die Webseite ist in einem neuen Format mit dem die alte Version von HFM nicht umgehen kann.


----------



## Rarek (24. Februar 2015)

es ist die aktuellste any cpu version (0.9.3)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(NaCl hat eine prio unter "Hoch")


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Februar 2015)

Und an was liegt jetzt genau das Problem?
So weit erkennbar läuft es.


----------



## kampfschaaaf (24. Februar 2015)

Das sollte jetzt ohne OC mein Maximaloutput sein.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ca. 800k
es braucht ziemlich lange, bis die AdvCtrl das richtig anzeigt


----------



## Rarek (24. Februar 2015)

es läuft aber auch nur durch die Info.tab die hier im Thread gestellt wurde


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Februar 2015)

Rarek schrieb:


> es läuft aber auch nur durch die Info.tab die hier im Thread gestellt wurde


Ich weiss leider nicht auswendig welcher Version die aktuellste ist, aber für mich hört sich sehr stark danach an als hast du nicht die aktuellste Version > ich schau heute mal nach welche Version die aktuellste ist.


----------



## Rarek (24. Februar 2015)

laut sich selbst ist er aktuell... ob dem so ist weiß i net, ma gucken


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Februar 2015)

@Rarek:
Ich hab bei mir nachgeschaut, die 0.9.3 ist die aktuelle Version.
Hast du schon mal HFM neuinstalliert?

Sonst wüsste ich ehrlich gesagt auch keinen Rat mehr.


----------



## Rarek (24. Februar 2015)

ich habe nur drüber installiert (config beim entfernen ausgelassen)


----------



## Keinem (24. Februar 2015)

Rarek schrieb:


> ich habe nur drüber installiert (config beim entfernen ausgelassen)


Wieso faltest du eigentlich nicht mit deiner GTX 750ti  ?


----------



## Rarek (24. Februar 2015)

weil die zuhaus ist und ich die Woche über auf Arbeit untergebracht werde, und dort hab ich nur meinen "Großen"


----------



## Henninges (25. Februar 2015)

was ist das den für ein monster ?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rarek (25. Februar 2015)

sieht aus als hätte er noch nicht die ersten 10% gemacht...


----------



## Stefan84 (25. Februar 2015)

Jetzt hab ich irgendwie ne ziemlich mickrige 15er erwischt, da hört sich die GTX970 ja noch gequälter an als bei den "größeren" Core_15 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rarek (25. Februar 2015)

... und ich mit meinen 21min. tpf bei ner 13000/13001...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Februar 2015)

haga schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> so langsam läuft doch meine 780^^


Mit welcher Taktung ist deine den am falten und ist es eine mit oder ohne TI?


----------



## Henninges (25. Februar 2015)

ouh,... meine TITAN ist gerade wieder aus der RMA gekommen...ist ne komplett neue...dann kann ich ja mein projekt TITAN vs CANCER in angriff nehmen...


----------



## Rarek (25. Februar 2015)

cancer? ich habe was verpasst...


----------



## Henninges (25. Februar 2015)

na ich hoffe doch nicht...du kannst in der config angeben, wo du deine prioritäten setzt...meine liegen auf "krebs"...


----------



## ProfBoom (25. Februar 2015)

Henninges schrieb:


> na ich hoffe doch nicht...du kannst in der config angeben, wo du deine prioritäten setzt...meine liegen auf "krebs"...



Stimmt wohl, aber die Auswahl hat noch keinen Effekt. (Außer, ich habe etwas verpasst...)


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Februar 2015)

haga schrieb:


> aktuell bei 1241Mhz und es ist keine Ti


Ich glaube ich sollte doch auch mal noch ein bis'chen an den Taktraten drehen,  wenn dieses Plus an 117Mhz gleich 46kPPD ausmachen.


----------



## brooker (25. Februar 2015)

... immer ran und nix verschenken!


----------



## Henninges (25. Februar 2015)

läuft...290k und steigt noch immer... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ebastler (25. Februar 2015)

Henninges schrieb:


> läuft...290k und steigt noch immer...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Auf welchem Takt laufen die Dinger?
290k PPD kriegt meine 290X mit OC alleine hin (frisst dann aber Strom wie Hulle).


----------



## Mr.Knister (25. Februar 2015)

<-- Mein Gesicht, als die GPU-Auslastung nach Wiederaufnahme einer zu 80% fertigen 17er minutenlang nicht über 0% wollte.

<-- Ich aus Erleichterung, als dann doch alles lief.

Kurz zum Hintergrund: Während der Aktionswoche hat meine Graka in der ersten WU die letzten Pixel ausgehaucht, also konnte ich nur noch CPU-Folden. Jetzt ist die neue Karte endlich da und sollte bis morgen früh meine Gesamtpunkte verdoppeln


----------



## Henninges (26. Februar 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Auf welchem Takt laufen die Dinger?



alles auf "stock"...jedoch habe ich nichts in sachen "optimierung unterommen. keine ahnung, ob man noch per feintuning mehr aus den kartem quetschen kann...


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (26. Februar 2015)

Kann man 

Ich lade dich dazu in mein "Hilfetelefon via Teamspeak" ein (Signatur Link)
Ich optimiere deinen Rechner + Grafikkarten und stelle deinen Client perfekt ein.

Keine Angst ich beeise nicht, MIAUU


----------



## Henninges (26. Februar 2015)

ich ticker dir nachher in FB...


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (26. Februar 2015)

Kann ich erste heute Abend wieder drauf schauen


----------



## Amigafan (26. Februar 2015)

Mr.Knister schrieb:


> <-- Mein Gesicht, als die GPU-Auslastung nach Wiederaufnahme einer zu 80% fertigen 17er minutenlang nicht über 0% wollte.
> 
> <-- Ich aus Erleichterung, als dann doch alles lief.
> . . .



Für Core17-WU´s ist dieses Verhalten normal - die CPU braucht erst einmal etwas Zeit, die Daten für die GPU "vorzubereiten". Das dauert bis zu mehreren Minuten, bevor die GPU "ins Geschehen eingreift" und die "Regie" übernimmt.


----------



## S754 (26. Februar 2015)

Welche GraKa bis ~100€ macht die meisten Punkte? Gebraucht geht auch.
Zu viel Strom schlucken sollte es aber nicht. Und noch was: reicht PCIe 2.0 x4 zum Falten?

Etwas neues: R7 260X/GTX 750
Etwas gebrauchtes: HD6870/HD7850/GTX570/GTX660(ti)

Was ist beim Prozessor wichtiger zum Falten: Mehr Takt oder mehr Kerne? (2,4 GHz Quadcore gegen 3 GHz Dualcore)


----------



## Stefan84 (26. Februar 2015)

Vom Verbrauch her würde ich auf jeden Fall eine Maxwell empfehlen, sprich GTX 750 (Ti).
Die hat momentan das beste Preis-/Leistungsverhätnis pro Watt.


----------



## Rarek (26. Februar 2015)

PCIe 2.0 x4 reicht vollkommen


----------



## S754 (26. Februar 2015)

Gut zu wissen. Und CPU mäßig?


S754 schrieb:


> Was ist beim Prozessor wichtiger zum Falten: Mehr Takt oder mehr Kerne? (2,4 GHz Quadcore gegen 3 GHz Dualcore)


----------



## Rarek (26. Februar 2015)

ich würde meinen das es fast wie mit ner GraKa ist: 
z.B. nv 960, jede hat ne andere Rechenleistung (ob durch OC oder chipgüte)
und demnach kann es sein dass der 4'er besser oder schlechter dem 2'er sein kann
 was zählt ist m.M.n. nur die Rechenleistung


----------



## Amigafan (26. Februar 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> Welche GraKa bis ~100€ macht die meisten Punkte? Gebraucht geht auch.
> Zu viel Strom schlucken sollte es aber nicht. Und noch was: reicht PCIe 2.0 x4 zum Falten?
> 
> Etwas neues: R7 260X/GTX 750
> ...




Zu den GPU´s:

HD6870 und GTX 570  - zu hoher Stromverbrauch, um als "sparsam" zu gelten, außerdem zu wenig PPD (HD6870).
R7 260X - zu wenig PPD
Besser: HD7850 (R9 270) bzw. GTX 660 ~ 45-50K PPD bei akzeptablem Verbrauch.
Mehr PPD: GTX 660Ti ~ 75-85K PPD bei höherem Verbrauch - da eventuell die GTX 670 (oder HD7870/ R9 270X) vorziehen.
Ideal: GTX 750  (GTX 750Ti). bestes W / PPD-Verhältnis und die sparsamsten "Vertreter".


Zu der CPU:
Hier ist zu berücksichtigen, ob Du nur die GPU oder auch die CPU falten lassen willst.

Für das "nur GPU-Falten" spricht die höhere Effizienz - da solltest Du die 2-Kern-CPU vorziehen.
Wenn Du nebenbei auch mit der CPU falten willst (dann aber mit den NaCl-Clienten), solltest Du den 4-Kerner priorisieren (erhöht aber den Gesamtverbrauch).


----------



## Henninges (26. Februar 2015)

haga schrieb:


> und die GTX 780 macht weiter Dampf. Wieso zieht die plötzlich so an ?
> Freut mich ja, denn im Moment sind es gleich mal bis zu 70K PPD mehr



alter falter...270k mit einer gtx780 ??

die TITAN ( 1019mhz boost ) + GTX980 ( 1342mhz boost ) machen gerade ZUSAMMEN soviel...wie effizient ist das denn bitte ??


----------



## S754 (26. Februar 2015)

Ok danke für die Information Amigafan.

Noch eine Frage: Wie lange dauert es, bis so eine Workunit für die GPU heruntergeladen ist? Die CPU ist schon munter am Falten während bei GPU noch "Downloading" steht.
Irgendwie lädt der nix runter, Netzwerkauslastung 0%.

Ist der Videospeicher für die PPD bei der GraKa ausschlaggebend?


----------



## Henninges (26. Februar 2015)

hehehehehe...der wakühler für die titan wartet nur auf die montage...die 980er wollte ich eigentlich nicht takten...cpu steht bei 4.4ghz, reicht.


----------



## brooker (26. Februar 2015)

... entweder ist bin ich nun ganz taub, oder mein Tinnitus ist weg. Frohe Kunde  ich habe nach fast zwei Wochen wieder mal eine 0x17er WU!  Darauf ein


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. Februar 2015)

haga schrieb:


> @ Henninges.... deine GraKa´s müssen mal noch übertaktet werden damit die Produktion besser voran geht  da ist noch Potential drin


Hast du Zeit mir auch zu helfen meine GTX780 zu übertakten oder wende ich mich damit besser an unseren grossen Kater?


----------



## brooker (26. Februar 2015)

Henninges schrieb:


> hehehehehe...der wakühler für die titan wartet nur auf die montage...die 980er wollte ich eigentlich nicht takten...cpu steht bei 4.4ghz, reicht.



... dann ran Kollege. Die 980er nicht takten. Was hat die arme Hardware Dir getan, dass Du sie so bestrafst?


----------



## schrotflinte56 (26. Februar 2015)

Für welche WU kriegt man den auf einer 970er nur 5,757 punkte???


mfg


----------



## Amigafan (26. Februar 2015)

schrotflinte56 schrieb:


> Für welche WU kriegt man den auf einer 970er nur 5,757 punkte???
> 
> 
> mfg



Für die Core15-WU 8018 . . . 


*@S754*

Normalerweise dauert der Download nur einige Sekunden - abhängig von der Größe der Daten (von unter 1 MB (10467/10468 bis zu fast 5 MB (13000/13001).
Allerdings - mit welcher GPU versuchst Du zu falten?
Es sieht mir danach aus, dass es derzeit keine (oder keine mehr) WU´s für die GPU gibt . . .

Der Videospeicher ist nicht ausschlaggebend für die PPD - weder die Größe noch der Takt - eventuell die Anbindung ( z. B. nur 64Bit breit, aber dann ist die GPU sowieso "grottig" )


----------



## S754 (26. Februar 2015)

Amigafan schrieb:


> *@S754*
> 
> Normalerweise dauert der Download nur einige Sekunden - abhängig von der Größe der Daten (von unter 1 MB (10467/10468 bis zu fast 5 MB (13000/13001).
> Allerdings - mit welcher GPU versuchst Du zu falten?
> Es sieht mir danach aus, dass es derzeit keine (oder keine mehr) WU´s für die GPU gibt . . .



Hm komisch. GPU ist ein nV G84.
Das Problem hatte ich schon mit 2x RV870.


----------



## Amigafan (26. Februar 2015)

Und damit schon fast ausgestorben - von der Möglichkeit, WU´s zu bekommen (Core11-WU´s sind schon länger "aus") - um welche GPU handelt es sich?


----------



## S754 (26. Februar 2015)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Und damit schon fast ausgestorben - von der Möglichkeit, WU´s zu bekommen (Core11-WU´s sind schon länger "aus") - um welche GPU handelt es sich?



Was soll das bedeuten? Ich kenn mich da nicht aus. Ich versteh die Hälfte was hier diskutiert wird nicht. 
GPU ist wie gesagt ein G84.


----------



## Amigafan (26. Februar 2015)

Du solltest aber schon die Bezeichnung Deiner Grafikkarte kennen - es ist eine nVIDIA Geforce 8600GT oder 8600GTS - und die sind mittlerweile zu alt . . . 

Anders sieht es bei den RV870 aus - es handelt sich entweder um eine HD5830, eine HD5850 oder HD5870 - und die kann neuere Core17-WU´s falten.
Dabei muß im FAHClient der *client-type=advanced* gesetzt werden. Ob sich der Stromverbrauch für die zu erwartenden PPD rechnet, mußt Du selbst entscheiden . . .

Edit:
Zur Erkennung der Grafikkarten eignet sich z. B. GPU-Z hervorragend . . .


----------



## ProfBoom (26. Februar 2015)

Laut Wikipedia waren das GeForce 8600er Grafikkarten.
Es haben sich schon leute mit GTX285 beschwert, dass sie keine Arbeit mehr bekommen.


----------



## S754 (26. Februar 2015)

Achso du meinst die Grafikkarte. Es ist eine nVidia Quadro FX 1700.
Die HD 5870 hab ich schon lang nicht mehr, Stromverbrauch war zu hoch^^

Was sind Core17, 11 WUs???


----------



## brooker (26. Februar 2015)

@S754: 0x17 = 17er WU; 0x11 = 11er WU

@all: ich warte aktuelle auch schon seit gut 5 Minuten auf eine neue WU. Was ist denn in Stanford los? Steht da einer auf der Leitung?  ... ich möchte 17er WUs falten!


----------



## Stefan84 (26. Februar 2015)

CPU-seitig scheint es momentan wohl nix zu tun zu geben, mein 4770K dreht auch gerade Däumchen.


----------



## Amigafan (26. Februar 2015)

*@S754*


Die unterschiedlichen Cores sind das "Berechnungsgerüst", mit deren Hilfe die Daten der WU´s verarbeitet/berechnet werden.
Dazu sind die Cores für bestimmte GPU-Familien optimiert worden, z. B. :

Core11 für nVIDIA G80/G90-Familie bzw. für RV700(ATI HD4800) - keine Datenpakete (WU´s) mehr vorhanden
Core15 für nVIDIA Fermi/Keppler
Core16 für RV870 (ATI HD5800) - ebenfalls "ausgelaufen"
Core17 für alle GPU´s, deren Treiber OpenCL bereitstellen (sowohl nVIDIA als auch ATI/AMD)
Core18 - Weiterentwicklung des Core17 unter Berücksichtigung einer neuen Programmiersprachenversion (OpenMM)


----------



## S754 (26. Februar 2015)

Danke für die Erklärung.


----------



## brooker (26. Februar 2015)

... 970GTX bekommt auch keine neue WU 

Bekommt Ihr was? Wenn nicht, dann liegt vermutlich ein Problemchen vor.


----------



## picar81_4711 (26. Februar 2015)

...und der Upload dauert bei einer P9201 bei mir fast 15min! Des kanns ja wohl nicht sein. Also an meiner Internetverbindung solls nicht liegen.....


----------



## Stefan84 (26. Februar 2015)

An der wirds bei mir auch nicht liegen, 100 mBit sollten eigentlich ausreichen.
Meine 970 knabbert jetzt noch an einer WU, ist in knapp einer Stunde fertig. Und dann bin ich mal gespannt ob es danach gleich weitergeht oder ebenfalls ne Pause ist.


----------



## brooker (26. Februar 2015)

... hab jetzt nach gut 15 Minute eine neue WU bekommen. Eine 0x17  ... das Warten hat sich gelohnt und ich kann dem Team wieder ein paar PPDs beisteuern


----------



## Bumblebee (26. Februar 2015)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> ...und der Upload dauert bei einer P9201 bei mir fast 15min! Des kanns ja wohl nicht sein. Also an meiner Internetverbindung solls nicht liegen.....



Gerade eine 9201 ge-uppt - 15 Sekunden

.. und nun hängt er im Download einer neuen 9201


----------



## Stefan84 (26. Februar 2015)

NaCl hängt auch momentan bei mir


----------



## brooker (26. Februar 2015)

... bekomme den NaCl derzeit auch nicht mehr zum Laufen. Plötzlich, Fehlermeldung ... "falsche Version", "NaCl-Client nicht aktiv" ... usw. Schade.
Die Antwortzeiten vom Server sind gerade unterirdisch.


----------



## Stefan84 (26. Februar 2015)

Hauptrechner steht jetzt auch komplett... CPU + GPU haben nix mehr zu tun. Da kann ich ja fix den Rechner mal neu starten 

Edit:
Nach nem Neustart hat immerhin die CPU wieder was zu tun, aber die hat ja auch vorher schon über ne halbe Stunde gewartet. Also mal abwarten ob nach Mitternacht auch die GPU wieder angreifen darf, von mir aus auch mit ner 15er...


----------



## Mr.Knister (26. Februar 2015)

Habe beim NaCl das selbe Problem. Obwohl alles richtig eingestellt ist 

Meine HD 7870 meldet ca. 57k ppd. Das ist OK, oder?


----------



## brooker (27. Februar 2015)

... NaCl läuft wieder!


----------



## ebastler (27. Februar 2015)

Ich habe eben F@H gestartet und hatte sofort ne a4 für die CPU und ne 17 für die GPU. 
Die scheinen ihre technischen Probleme gelöst zu haben!


----------



## Mr.Knister (27. Februar 2015)

NaCl parallel zum GPU-Falten (Radeon) auf Medium oder Full stellen?


----------



## Rarek (27. Februar 2015)

ich habe mal was Intressantes: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wieso faltet die GraKa net? also die 60% hat anscheinend nur die cpu gemacht...


Mr.Knister schrieb:


> NaCl parallel zum GPU-Falten (Radeon) auf Medium oder Full stellen?


wenn du die Prioritäten im Windoof von NaCl auf "Höher als Normal" stellst und den Großen Falter auf "Hoch", dann kannste den auch auf full stellen


----------



## brooker (27. Februar 2015)

@ Mr.Knister: Das kommt darauf an, wie du den PC neben dem Falten nutzen möchtest. Ich persönlich habe den FAH auf Prio "hoch" und den NaCl auf "Leerlauf" gestellt. So kann die GPU bestmöglich performen und ich mit dem Rechner alles Weitere bis auf 3D Anwendungen voll nutzen. Der Regler im FAH steht bei mir auf "full".


----------



## Stefan84 (27. Februar 2015)

Also meine GPU bekommt jetzt auch wieder Futter, aber was ist DAS bitte für eine Monster-WU?? 
Aufwand wie eine Core_18, Punkte aber wie eine Core_15? 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rarek (27. Februar 2015)

du kriegst weningstens 80k dafür... ich nur die Hälfte bei den ganz großen (1300x)


----------



## Stefan84 (27. Februar 2015)

Aaaargh, da hab ich mich doch glatt verguckt! Danke dir für den Hinweis  Ich hab statt 80.867 "nur" 8.086 gesehen, warum auch immer... Ich glaub ich muss (mal wieder) zum Optiker.


----------



## brooker (27. Februar 2015)

... möchte auch so ne eine schöne WU


----------



## ebastler (27. Februar 2015)

Habe ich was von schöner WU gehört? Gleich mal protzen, was ich heute gekriegt hab.
Verdammt nett, normal habe ich 285-290k PPD bei diesem Takt mit der GPU. Dazu halt noch die 11k der CPU.


----------



## Amigafan (27. Februar 2015)

*@Rarek*

Definitiv hat die 60% nur die GPU gemacht - die CPU kann das nicht . . . 



*@Stefan84*

Du benutzt das Flag: client-type=beta, welches den offiziellen Beta-Testern vorbehalten bleiben sollte.


----------



## ebastler (27. Februar 2015)

Sagt mal, gibt es eine Möglichkeit zu sehen, wie viele Clients auf meinen Nick falten?
Ich hatte meinen PC jetzt 3 Wochen lang aus. In der Zeit habe ich alle paar Tage 200-4k Punkte auf meinen Account bekommen.
Ich habe kein anderes Gerät, das faltet.
Gestern habe ich auch keine WU abgeliefert, und wiedr 4k Punkte am Konto.

Kann mir das jemand erklären? Faltet da sonst jemand unter meinem Nickname, oder sind das Datenbankfehler?


----------



## hbf878 (27. Februar 2015)

Kannst du auf der Stats-Seite von Stanford sehen. Jeder Slot zählt dort als ein Client. Team 70335's contributions to Folding@home


----------



## ebastler (27. Februar 2015)

hbf878 schrieb:


> Kannst du auf der Stats-Seite von Stanford sehen. Jeder Slot zählt dort als ein Client. Team 70335's contributions to Folding@home



Hm, danke.

the_ebastler's contributions to Folding@home


> Active clients (within 50 days):	9
> Active clients (within 7 days):	6



Das verwirrt mich jetzt.
Mein PC hat immer die selbe IP behalten, sollte also nur als ein Client aufscheinen (ich habe seit >1 Jahr eine fixe externe IP).
Ich habe vor einigen Tagen den Client wegen eines Fehlers neu installiert, vielleicht habe ich daher auch zwei Clients.
Aber der Rest... 

EDIT: Dumm, ich hab einen CPU und einen GPU Slot. Macht 2 Clients, bzw 4, falls er nach der Neuinstallation von F@H meinen PC als neue Clients erkennt.
Immer noch n Paar zu viel!

Oder zählt der nach einem Neustart auch als neuer Client?


----------



## Rarek (27. Februar 2015)

schade, bei mir stimmt alles... einen Schwarz Falter hätte ich auch gerne 

ps. : wie oft wird eig. das eoc Signaturbild geupdatet?


----------



## hbf878 (27. Februar 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> EDIT: Dumm, ich hab einen CPU und einen GPU Slot. Macht 2 Clients, bzw 4, falls er nach der Neuinstallation von F@H meinen PC als neue Clients erkennt.
> Immer noch n Paar zu viel!
> 
> Oder zählt der nach einem Neustart auch als neuer Client?


Eine Neuinstallation müsste als neuer Client zählen. Ein einfacher Neustart nicht. Ich würde bei dir also auch 4 Clients zählen. Allerdings zählt NaCl auch als Client. Hast du mit NaCl gefaltet?

edit: Gerade eine "neue" WU bekommen: Projekt *9411*, Core 0x17. Hätte das gerne gleich in die Datenbank (foldingstats.eu) eingetragen, aber da gibt's die Projektnummer noch gar nicht...


----------



## ebastler (27. Februar 2015)

Rarek schrieb:


> schade bei mir stimmt alles... einen Schwarz Falter hätte ich auch gerne


Ich hätte gerne Bumblebee als Schwarzfalter, der wäre sinnvoller als mein aktueller 
Der macht in einem Jahr so viele Punkte wie meine GPU in 10h^^


----------



## hbf878 (27. Februar 2015)

*Falsch:*


Amigafan schrieb:


> Du benutzt das Flag: client-type=beta, welches den offiziellen Beta-Testern vorbehalten bleiben sollte.


*Richtig:*


> Benutzt du das Flag: client-type=beta?



Antwort: Nein, offenbar hat dieses Projekt das Beta-Stadium verlassen, denn man bekommt es auch ohne Flag: client-type=beta zugewiesen.

Erstmal freundlich nachfragen, bevor hier unter Umständen grundlos beschuldigt wird...


----------



## TheSebi41 (27. Februar 2015)

Rarek schrieb:


> ps. : wie oft wird eig. das eoc Signaturbild geupdatet?



Sollte alle 3h sein


----------



## Stefan84 (27. Februar 2015)

@Amigafan:
nicht etwas behaupten von dem du nicht zu 100% weisst das es auch stimmt was du sagst! 
Die einzigen flags die gesetzt sid siehst du hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zeige mir da bitte wo die flag "beta" zu finden ist.


----------



## Amigafan (27. Februar 2015)

*@hbf878* und *Stefan84*

Sorry - Ihr habt beide Recht.
Das Projekt ist seit  etwa 2½ Stunden dem Beta-Status "entstiegen" - leider ohne Post (vom "Betreuer" dieses Projekts) im dazugehörigen Thread (wie es normalerweise geschieht, bevor das Projekt den Beta-Status verläßt).


----------



## Stefan84 (27. Februar 2015)

Kommt vllt. noch. Mir wäre aber statt 9411 die 4711 lieber gewesen


----------



## LikZ (27. Februar 2015)

beta Status verlassen ja aber sollte nur mit advanced flag verteilt werden, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Februar 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> ... möchte auch so ne eine schöne WU



Falls du sie noch nicht hast - kommt bestimmt noch
Hab schon einige Rechner die daran rumkauen; wenn ich mich richtig erinnere macht die *9411 *auf einer 970er ca. 130 kPPD


----------



## brooker (27. Februar 2015)

... hab sie schon bekommen: 0x17 - 9711 - TPF 3:58 rund 97K PPDs - die 130K hätte ich gern :o)


----------



## Amigafan (27. Februar 2015)

Das wäre aber unterirdisch schlecht   für die GTX 970 - meine GTX 670 schafft ja schon ~104K PPD damit (unter Linux).
Allerdings - ich weiß auch, dass diese WU gerade langsamere GPU´s "bevorzugt" . . . 


*@brooker*

Deine WU kenne ich noch gar nicht (WU 9*7*11) - muß wohl ein Projekt im Alpha-Stadium sein


----------



## brooker (27. Februar 2015)

... *4*11 - Ihr merkt aber auch alles :o)

Ich beobachte das mal. Letztendlich schaffe ich laut Vorschau mit der WU-Art 12K PPDs mehr am Tag, wie mit den "normalen" 0x17ern


----------



## Amigafan (27. Februar 2015)

Weitere Daten zur WU9411 (ermittelt während des Beta-Tests):

GTX560Ti 448@830/1660MHz: ~*43*K PPD (Core15: ~31K PPD, Core18: ~37K PPD)
HD7870@1190MHz: ~*63*K PPD (Core17: ~82-96K PPD, Core18: ~47K PPD)


----------



## picar81_4711 (27. Februar 2015)

WU9411:
GTX970@1365/6008MHz: rund *290K *PPD


----------



## Stefan84 (27. Februar 2015)

Bei meiner GTX970 @1316/3005 MHz *~263k* PPD.
In 9 Minuten ist die WU fertig, mal sehen was als nächstes kommt.


EDIT 10 Minuten später:
nächste 9411 kommt angerollt  Aber die bekomm ich heute nicht mehr fertig.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Februar 2015)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Falls du sie noch nicht hast - kommt bestimmt noch
> Hab schon einige Rechner die daran rumkauen; wenn ich mich richtig erinnere macht die *9411 *auf einer 970er ca. 130 kPPD



... Saublöder Schreibfehler meinerseits 
Es sind natürlich "ca *2*30 kPPD" - Tendenz nach oben




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## S754 (27. Februar 2015)

Grafikspeicher Art/Größe spielt beim Falten keine Rolle, oder?


----------



## Stefan84 (27. Februar 2015)

Ich denke mal eher weniger, bei meiner GTX970 werden nur rund 265 MB von 4 GB genutzt.


----------



## ebastler (27. Februar 2015)

Welche GPU geht grad am Besten mit Hawaii? Ich habe fast immer 13000 oder 13001, die sind ziemlich ähnlich (280-295k PPD @ 1100/1400). Heute hatte ich, wie man am Screenshot vorhin sieht ne Andere, die hat 305k eingebracht. Gibt es da noch bessere?


----------



## hbf878 (27. Februar 2015)

Du meinst _welche WU_? Bei mir auf Pitcairn und Cape Verde gehen die 1046x am besten. Ich weiß nicht, inwieweit das übertragbar ist.


----------



## Rarek (27. Februar 2015)

TheSebi41 schrieb:


> Sollte alle 3h sein



hmm... aber mit 30 min. Versatz zum Webseiten Update...


----------



## ebastler (27. Februar 2015)

hbf878 schrieb:


> Du meinst _welche WU_? Bei mir auf Pitcairn und Cape Verde gehen die 1046x am besten. Ich weiß nicht, inwieweit das übertragbar ist.


Natürlich, WU meinte ich. Entschuldigt^^
1046x also, vermutlich. Danke, halte ich mal nach denen Ausschau.


----------



## LikZ (27. Februar 2015)

auch mal wieder die Karte angeschmissen. Per Advanced trudelt auch gerade ne 9411 rein. Knapp 260k PPD... sieht doch soweit sehr gut aus.


----------



## brooker (27. Februar 2015)

... 970GTX mit 1520MHZ CoreTakt = 320KPPDs pro Tag mit 9411er WU  ... da können mehr kommen. Die Stille ist voll gruselig   Nch dem Regen, kommt die Traufe! Holt Euch die PPDs


----------



## ebastler (27. Februar 2015)

Verdammt. Hatte ganz vergessen, nach dem Neuinstallieren des Clients Advanced zu machen. Muss ich nachholen, will diese WUs auch haben :o


----------



## Rarek (27. Februar 2015)

soo ich habe dann mal wieder WE pause... auch wenn ich hier grad die 750TI laufen habe wird die net Falten (die würde übers we net fertsch werden  ) 
und NaCl zieht zuviel Strom und Muttern hat kein Verständnis für F@H


----------



## ebastler (28. Februar 2015)

Rarek schrieb:


> soo ich habe dann mal wieder WE pause... auch wenn ich hier grad die 750TI laufen habe wird die net Falten (die würde übers we net fertsch werden  )
> und NaCl zieht zuviel Strom und Muttern hat kein Verständnis für F@H


Na, das Problem kenne ich ^^


----------



## Amigafan (28. Februar 2015)

*Info für Alle:*

Am Montag, den 2.03.15, wird der temporär eingeführte Zusatzbonus von 10% für die CPU-CoreA4-WU´s gestrichen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dieser war im Jahr 2012 eingeführt worden, um die Falter zum Update auf Client-Version 6.34 zu animieren.
Dieser Zusatzbonus wurde intern bei der Abgabe einer fertig berechneten WU addiert, sodaß bei einer Punktzahl von 2000 (lt. HFM)tatsächlich 2200Punkte gutgeschrieben wurden.
Unberührt davon bleibt natürlich der QRB.
Quelle: Removal-of-the-bonus-for-A4-core-based-projects-starting-March-2-2015


----------



## Rarek (28. Februar 2015)




----------



## Bumblebee (28. Februar 2015)

Rarek schrieb:


>



Warum schreiben sie nicht einfach....

"Dear Folder, we do not love you anymore - so, we do anything in our power to expel you"

Wäre ehrlicher ...


----------



## Stefan84 (28. Februar 2015)

Wäre es definitiv, ja...
Aber hast du in unserer Gesellschaft schonmal was WIRKLICH ehrliches erlebt?


----------



## ebastler (28. Februar 2015)

Ich habe jetzt eine 9201er auf der GPU, und meine Karte macht damit knappe 260k PPD -.- Lahme WU.
Der fehlende a4 Bonus betrifft mich zum Glück kaum, da ich ca. 20-25 Mal so viele Punkte über den 17er Core auf der GPU berechne wie auf meiner lahmen CPU.
Aber trotzdem schade.


----------



## S754 (28. Februar 2015)

Na toll, jetzt verlier ich schon Ränge, weil ich nur kack WUs bekomme -.-


----------



## Adi1 (28. Februar 2015)

Hallo, liebe Falter.

Da ich nicht mehr mit der Faltleistung meiner Grafikkarte zufrieden bin,

möchte ich diese demnächst ersetzen. 

Hier gibt es einen Link zu einer PPD-Datenbank, doch leider funktioniert dieser nicht mehr. 

Gibt es irgendwo eine Übersicht, wo die aktuellen Grafikkarten mit Ihrer Leistung

gelistet sind?

Ich danke Euch.


----------



## ebastler (28. Februar 2015)

Mich nervt meine aktuelle WU auch... Normal hab ich 13000/13001, und damit 285k PPD auf der GPU, im Schnitt. Und jetzt mal 25k weniger.


----------



## Stefan84 (28. Februar 2015)

Was soll ich denn da sagen 
Hab ne 9411 mit ~80K, macht am Tag incl. 5 Cores i7 4770K, macht zusammen "nur" 255k am Tag...


----------



## sc59 (28. Februar 2015)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Hallo, liebe Falter.
> 
> Da ich nicht mehr mit der Faltleistung meiner Grafikkarte zufrieden bin,
> 
> ...



Link zur StatsPage


----------



## Adi1 (28. Februar 2015)

sc59 schrieb:


> Link zur StatsPage



Danke Dir.


----------



## brooker (28. Februar 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> Na toll, jetzt verlier ich schon Ränge, weil ich nur kack WUs bekomme -.-



@S754: nicht aufregen und entmutigen lassen. Alles wird gut! Nach dem Regen kommt die Traufe!


----------



## S754 (28. Februar 2015)

Diese komischen WUs sind eine Zumutung für meinen kleinen Sempron!


----------



## Amigafan (28. Februar 2015)

*@Adi1*

Hier ist eine umfangreichere Liste aktueller GPU´s mit Ihren PPD: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AmQ6YZGMTUpFdHhxNkptVncyR2k4dVV6WDBmQXRJYVE&output=html 


*@Bumblebee
*
. . .  - so, we *do* anything . . .


----------



## ProfBoom (28. Februar 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> @S754: nicht aufregen und entmutigen lassen. Alles wird gut! Nach dem Regen kommt die Traufe!



 Herrlicher Sarkasmus!




Bumblebee schrieb:


> Warum schreiben sie nicht einfach....
> 
> "Dear Folder, we do not love you anymore - so, we [do] anything in our power to expel you"
> 
> Wäre ehrlicher ...



Ich bin erstaunt, so etwas von dir zu hören.
Mich wundert eher, dass der Bonus so lange beibehalten wurde bis sich die Leute daran gewöhnen und es als 'normal' ansehen.


----------



## Stefan84 (28. Februar 2015)

Project 6381 (CPU) + Project 9411 (GPU) = zzzZZZzzzZZZzzz...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Februar 2015)

Amigafan schrieb:


> *Info für Alle:*
> 
> Am Montag, den 2.03.15, wird der temporär eingeführte Zusatzbonus von 10% für die CPU-CoreA4-WU´s gestrichen.
> 
> ...


Und noch ne weitere Brise Sarkasmus dazu:
Ist doch klar warum sie das machen > sie wollen uns Server-Falter zum BigSMP-Falten "überreden", den so falten wir lieber die normalen SMP's.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (28. Februar 2015)

Die 10% die dir bei den normalen SMP´s fehlen, wirst du mit den BIG´s nicht gut machen  
Selbst dann sind die Punkte für die BIG´s zu gering.


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Februar 2015)

ProfBoom schrieb:


> Ich bin erstaunt, so etwas von dir zu hören.



Das soll dich nicht erstaunen - es ist einfach meine ehrliche Meinung
Möglicherweise lasse ich morgen noch einen längeren "Sermon" dazu ab - ich bin (nach einem harten Tag) momentan zu müde dazu


----------



## LikZ (28. Februar 2015)

umso angenehmer füttern sie für Maxwell mit dem neuen Project. Ich mag das große Project


----------



## brooker (28. Februar 2015)

... ich auch! :o)


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Februar 2015)

Ich brauch mal kurz Hilfe:

FahCore returned: INTERRUPTED (102 = 0x66) > Was heisst diese Fehlermeldung? 

Mein Server weigert sich momentan mit dieser Meldung weiter zu falten.


----------



## Rarek (1. März 2015)

hmm... "Computer sagt, nein" ... sagt meiner auch zu gerne, nur mir schmiert dann gleich der Kernel ab...
war aber auch erst 3 Mal (on the Fly ne 15'er abgewürgt weil sie net mitm OC der GPU klar kam  )

ich mag keine Wochenenden...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (1. März 2015)

*@A.Meier-PS3*

Wenn die WU in einer Schleife immer wiederdie Meldung: *FahCore returned: INTERRUPTED (102 = 0x66)* ausgibt, scheint es sich um eine Bad Work Unit zu handeln.
Bitte eine Kopie des Logs an mich, dass ich diese WU mit der Fehlermeldung im FoldingForum posten kann.
Anschließend einfach den Work-Ordner löschen, dann holt sich der Client eine (hoffentlich) fehlerfreie WU.

Es  scheinen derzeit einige defekte WU´s "unterwegs" zu sein - hatte diese  Fehlermeldung vor kurzem erst bei drei unterschiedlichen CPU-WU´s. 


Zur *Erklärung derFehlermeldung*: 
Sie besagt lediglich, dass der Faltprozess unterbrochen wurde und erscheint auch, wenn man eine WU manuell pausiert.


----------



## Rarek (1. März 2015)

man sieht dass ich mit NaCl falte...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich brauche ~4000 Wu's und ihm nur ~140 für fast die selben Punkte...


----------



## Amigafan (1. März 2015)

Kaum schreibt man über *Bad Work Units*, da passiert es:
Mein 3930K unter Linux bekommt genau so ein Sch**ßding und versucht über eine Viertelstunde lang immer wieder, die sich selbst stoppende WU zu falten - mit derslben Fehlermeldung:

*02:09:05:WU00:FS00:FahCore returned: INTERRUPTED (102 = 0x66)*  


PS:
Bin auf die Rückmeldung gespannt, ob es wieder eine Bad Work Unit ist . . .


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (1. März 2015)

Verdammt der NacL Server scheint wieder zu spinnen  Bekomme meine WU´s nicht los !


----------



## brooker (1. März 2015)

...  guten Morgen. Mir schecken die neuen 9411 WUs sehr. Ein neuer Rekord ist entstanden  *362,465 PPDs mit einer 970GTX und einem 3570k unter Windows!!* SO MACHT FALTEN SPASS!


----------



## S754 (1. März 2015)

Supi und ich hab auch einen Rekord, aber im negativen Bereich, so schlecht war meine Maschine noch nie, da kann ich ja gleich aufhören zu falten bei 600-800 PPD -.-


----------



## Stefan84 (1. März 2015)

Hm ich frag mich wie ihr das hinbekommt mit ner GTX970 und der CPU über *3*50k zu kommen  Meine Maschine läuft auch 24/7 und das höchste was ich bisher geschafft hatte waren *2*54k.
Ich glaub da muss unsere Miezekatze wohl doch mal über mein Sys gucken... *lieb frag und mit den Augen klimper*


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (1. März 2015)

Dass hättest du schon lange mal machen sollen 
Bei dir gibt es viel zu optimieren, allein wenn ich deine Signatur anschaue finde ich da schon einiges 

Wenn du Lust hast gebe ich dir die Teamspeak Daten per PM, dann fangen wir mal an !

Gruß
Der KATA


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. März 2015)

Amigafan schrieb:


> *@A.Meier-PS3*
> 
> Wenn die WU in einer Schleife immer wiederdie Meldung: *FahCore returned: INTERRUPTED (102 = 0x66)* ausgibt, scheint es sich um eine Bad Work Unit zu handeln.
> Bitte eine Kopie des Logs an mich, dass ich diese WU mit der Fehlermeldung im FoldingForum posten kann.
> ...


Hab den CPU-Slot gestern noch gelöscht so dass mein Server weiterfalten konnte, einzige was ich noch auswendig weiss ist dass es eine P7520 war > nächstes mal schicke ich dir den Log.


----------



## Stefan84 (1. März 2015)

Irgendwie spinnt der NaCl bei mir schon wieder rum: WU wird runtergeladen, wie immer berechnet, kann dann aber nicht wieder hoch geladen werden.


----------



## Amigafan (1. März 2015)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Hab den CPU-Slot gestern noch gelöscht so dass mein Server weiterfalten konnte, einzige was ich noch auswendig weiss ist dass es eine P7520 war > nächstes mal schicke ich dir den Log.




Kein Problem . . .


----------



## hbf878 (1. März 2015)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Hab den CPU-Slot gestern noch gelöscht so dass mein Server weiterfalten konnte, einzige was ich noch auswendig weiss ist dass es eine P7520 war > nächstes mal schicke ich dir den Log.



Bei mir (unter Windows) werden die Logs archiviert.  Ist das bei dir nicht der Fall?


----------



## Mr.Knister (1. März 2015)

Klein wenig OT:

Für meinen bescheidenen Beitrag von ca. 280k Punkten habe ich jetzt so viel Energie umgesetzt, dass man mich damit auf einer reibungsfreien Ebene auf 6723 km/h beschleunigen könnte. Das entspricht dem Brennwert von:
- 3,35 l Ottokraftstoff (Heizwert)
- 113 "Der Große Bauer" - Birne
- 12 Stück Gouda jung (à ca. 600g)
- 8,8 l Rum 54% vol. (laut kochwiki.org)
- 11 kleine Gläser nutella
- 218 White Chocolate & Cranberry Cookies (à 25g)
- 62 l Cola
- 61,3 l Orangensaft
- 100 l Gaffels Fassbrause (Zitronenlimonade 35% alkoholfreiem Kölsch)
- 58,7 l Crowmoor Dry Apple Cider
(oder, nicht und!!)

Ich lass das dann mal hier 

PS: Ich möchte gar nicht wissen, wie viel Joghurt unser guter Herr Bumblebee schon umgesetzt hat


----------



## Rarek (1. März 2015)

Mr.Knister schrieb:


> PS: Ich möchte gar nicht wissen, wie viel Joghurt unser guter Herr Bumblebee schon umgesetzt hat


gleich mal nachrechnen... 

(als wer bist du eig. bei EOC gemeldet?)

da: 2.000.665.556 / 280.000 = 7145,2341            113 * 7145,2341 = *807.411,4533* "der Große Bauer" Typ Birne 
oder: 62.878,0601 l Rum  Prost!


----------



## Mr.Knister (1. März 2015)

Bobkopp ist der Nickname.

Ein Schwimmbad voll Cidre


----------



## Henninges (1. März 2015)

so freunde des verknoteten moleküls...ich hab mal im vergangenen monat schlappe 3mio punkte für's team gebügelt...werde mich bis auf weiteres wieder aus dem "rennen" verabschieden.

ich hoffe das sich im entsprechenen thread noch was bezüglich faltaktion tut...bis dahin lese ich erstmal weiter. 

so long...


----------



## Amigafan (1. März 2015)

Henninges schrieb:


> so freunde des verknoteten moleküls...ich hab mal im vergangenen monat schlappe 3mio punkte für's team gebügelt...werde mich bis auf weiteres wieder aus dem "rennen" verabschieden.
> 
> ich hoffe das sich im entsprechenen thread noch was bezüglich faltaktion tut...bis dahin lese ich erstmal weiter.
> 
> so long...


----------



## brooker (1. März 2015)

... ähm, Henninges? Wir wollten doch Deine GPUs noch unter Wasser in Aktion sehen. Mit OC, usw. Wäre wirklich schade, wenn wir das nun nicht mehr mitbekommen würden . Mich interessiert es sehr, was Deine Hardware mit OC an PPDs und TPFs bringt.


----------



## Stefan84 (1. März 2015)

Schade Henninges 
Aber es ist ja auch klar das nicht jeder seinen Rechner nur hierfür 24/7 laufen lassen kann bzw. will. Hoffe wir dürfen dich trotzdem bald wieder in Aktion erleben


----------



## Henninges (1. März 2015)

wie ich bereits geschrieben habe : sobald es neues zur aktion gibt, bin ich sofort wieder dabei !


----------



## Rarek (1. März 2015)

soo, Falter läuft wieder


----------



## Mr.Knister (1. März 2015)

Was ist denn ständig mit NaCl los? Konnte nicht laden, konnte nicht hochladen, brauchte Kaffeepause...


----------



## Rarek (1. März 2015)

<-- NaCl


----------



## Stefan84 (1. März 2015)

Hängt bei mir immer noch genauso...


----------



## Don Dogma (1. März 2015)

Meine results will NaCL auch seit 2 Tagen nicht haben


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. März 2015)

Henninges schrieb:


> so freunde des verknoteten moleküls...ich hab mal im vergangenen monat schlappe 3mio punkte für's team gebügelt...werde mich bis auf weiteres wieder aus dem "rennen" verabschieden.
> 
> ich hoffe das sich im entsprechenen thread noch was bezüglich faltaktion tut...bis dahin lese ich erstmal weiter.
> 
> so long...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (1. März 2015)

Um noch etwas Ol ins Feuer zu gießen   (Rücknahme der 10% Extra-Bonus für CoreA4):

Im Sommer letzten Jahres lief ein Projekt Namens OCore - sowohl für CPU´s als auch GPU´s.
Dabei wurde zum 1. Male eine neuere Programmversion von OpenMM benutz (Ver.6), welche auch für die Programmierung der CPU- und GPU-Cores benutzt wird.
Schon damals zeigte sich ein Problem bei AMD-GPU´s - etwa nur 50-60% der Punkte, was vergleichbare nVIDIA-GPU´s "leisteten" (im Vergleich zu den damals aktuellen Core17-WU´s).
Diese OpenMM-Version wurde auch benutzt, um Core18 zu programmieren.

Als die ersten Beta-WU´s für Core18 herauskamen, konnte der gleiche signifikante "Leistungsverlust" für AMD-GPU`s festgestellt werden, wie er schon  beim OCore vorhanden war - ich bin aber der Einzige gewesen (bitte nicht falsch verstehen - kein Eigenlob), dem diese Parallele auffiel und dieses auch im Beta-Forum kundtat. 
Aufgrund meines Posts sollte dieser Umstand von den Programmierern genauer untersucht werden . . .  
Quelle: https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=66&t=26528&start=30#p267110  und folgende Posts

Zudem fiel auf, dass auch bei allen Maxwell-GPU´s ein signifikanter Leistungsverlust zu verzeichnen war.
Also entschloß man sich bei Stanford, die neuen Core18-WU´s für Maxwell- und AMD-GPU´s zu sperren.
Quelle: https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=66&t=26528&start=45#p268019 und: https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=66&t=26528&start=60#p268023


Diese Sperre wurde am 24. Febr. 2015 aufgehoben, nachdem eine neue Core18-Version (Vers. 4) programmiert worden war, die einen Workaround für Maxwell-GPU´s enthält, aber noch nicht so stabil läuft, um diese "in die Freiheit" zu entlassen - also nur für den Beta-Test.
Quelle: https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=66&t=27417

In einem weiteren Post wurde auch die Sperre für AMD-GPU´s wieder aufgehoben, da man der Meinung war, diese sei (wortwörtlich: *Aufgrund eines Fehlers unsererseits *(Stanfords) !?!) fälschlicherweise erfolgt.  
Quelle: https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=66&t=27418


Wer jetzt erwartet hatte, dass man sich bei Stanford auch um die Probleme bei den AMD-GPU´s gekümmert habe, sieht sich getäuscht - NADA!  
Es scheint nicht länger zu interessieren . . .    

Hinzu kommt, dass bereits eine weitere WU - allerdings für Core17 - ebenfalls deutliche Einbußen von AMD gegenüber nVIDIA aufweist (WU 9411). Trotzdem wurde diese WU als "advanced" freigegeben. 


Zur Verdeutlichung des Problems (aus meinen Beta-Tests):

HD7870@1190MHz, Cat 14.4WHQL, Win7 Pro 64Bit, Core17:
*WU  9201 ~87K PPD*
*WU 10467/8 ~98K PPD
WU 13000/1 ~86K PPD*

*WU 9411 ~61K PPD*

Core18:
*WU 9111 ~47K PPD*  -> das entspricht etwa *50-55%* gegenüber Core17-WU´s!

Ich frage mich so langsam, was Stanford überhaupt noch interessiert . . . 


PS:
Ich habe bereits meine Meinung dazu im Beta-Forum hinterlassen . . . 
Siehe: https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=66&t=27418#p274649


----------



## Bumblebee (2. März 2015)

Ach Amigafan, wie gerne würde ich dir widersprechen
Leider kann ich das nicht

Mir ist echt nicht ganz klar was in Stanford grad abgeht; Vijay (Pande) antwortet mir nicht einmal (mehr)
Aber das sture Bumbele ist so "klebrig/anhänglich" - hab ihm wieder eine E-Mail geschickt
Irgendwann demnächst kriege ich Antwort - oder lande im SPAM


----------



## Amigafan (2. März 2015)

Glaube mir, Markus, ich würde mir auch lieber widersprechen können  - aber Tatsachen lassen sich (leider) schwer leugnen (das gilt gerade auch für Stanford).

Es mögen dort viele intelligente Köpfe arbeiten - aber:
Ihre Intelligenz beruht (scheinbar) einzig und allein auf Wissen - aber  ich habe dass Gefühl, dass Sie die menschlich viel wichtigere emotionale  Intelligenz vermissen lassen (oder auch den "menschlichen Aspekt") bzw. daraus  resultierende Entscheidungen völlig ignorieren.
Das läßt sich leider an vielen Entscheidungen erkennen, die in letzter Zeit  getroffen wurden, beginnend mit dem "Auslaufen lassen" der BigAdv-WU´s  und dem Verprellen der "Serverfalter" bis hin zu den  Entscheidungen der  letzten Tage. 

Ich kann mich noch an Zeiten erinnern, da fast 240.000 aktive Falter am Projekt mitgewirkt haben - und jetzt (~182600)? 
Auch wenn die Faltleisung im gleichen Zeitraum etwas zugenommen hat . . .
Aber - anstatt daraus zu lernen und entsprechende Entscheidungen "zu  generieren" wird "der (all-)gemeine Falter"


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  auch weiterhin vor den Kopf gestoßen - und  dabei wäre es so einfach:
*Haltet die Falter bei Laune und gebt Ihnen Punkte . . . !*
Denn - seien wir mal ehrlich (und dagegen ist ja hoffentlich   nichts einzuwenden)  - versuchen viele auch mit dem Punktestand in der  Tabelle eine "Spur in der Geschichte des Lebens" zu hinterlassen (oder,  um es vielleicht verständlicher auszudrücken - das Gefühl zu haben, *etwas Wichtiges/Bedeutendes* in Ihrem Leben zu leisten!!!) - *und das ist ein sehr legitimer Grund!*
Man braucht kein studierter Psychologe zu sein, um zu verstehen, dass  dieses einer der stärksten Motivationsgründe in der Geschichte für das Handeln von  Menschen darstellte bzw. noch darstellt - und die Ignoranz dessen keine wirklich intelligente  Entscheidung bedeutet  - egal, von welcher "Seite der Intelligenz" aus betrachtet . . . 

Was tun?
Vielleicht würde ja ein offener Brief "an die Herren von Stanford" bzw. Ihren Repräsentanten Dr. Vijay Pande helfen . . . 
Getreu dem Motto: *Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt . . .*


----------



## Bumblebee (2. März 2015)

Hallo "anderer" Markus

Was du da geschrieben hast entspricht ziemlich genau dem was in meinem (angedrohten) "Sermon" gestanden hätte 
Bloss hast du es freundlicher formuliert 

Was mich einfach zum Glühen bringt ist die Tatsache, dass "die" ja gar nicht von ihren "Klimmzügen" haben 
Ganz im Gegenteil; du hast es oben ja auch mit Zahlen belegt - die Falterzahlen schrumpfen 

Darum - aus tiefstem Herzen - unterstütze ich deine *HDFBL-*Aktion (*Haltet die Falter bei Laune *)


----------



## Rarek (2. März 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


so gefällt mir ne 17'er (~16 min. sind zwar immernoch zulang, aber besser als 21 min.  )


----------



## Amigafan (2. März 2015)

Danke, Markus . . .  
Ich versuche nur - auch wenn es häufig nicht gelingt - über den "Tellerrand hinauszuschauen".

Aber - wie macht man den "Herren dort oben" (Stanford) diese einfache Erfolgsstrategie zu eigen bzw. "generiert" Verständnis dafür


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. März 2015)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Aber - wie macht man den "Herren dort oben" (Stanford) diese einfache Erfolgsstrategie zu eigen bzw. "generiert" Verständnis dafür


Die Antwort ist so einfach wie kontraproduktiv zu gleich > alle Falter legen eine grosse Faltpause ("Faltstreik") ein.


----------



## Uwe64LE (2. März 2015)

Faltpause war auch meine erste Eingebung. Man müsste nur einen Weg finden, wie man "der Forschung" allgemein nicht schadet dadurch.
Gibt es denn ein sinnvolles, ähnliches Projekt wie FAH?

Man könnte den "Streik" ja so gestalten, dass man mal eine Woche für ein anderes Projekt faltet und Stanford vor die Wahl stellt:
Kümmert euch um uns oder wir stellen unsere Rechenpower jemand anderem zur Verfügung.


----------



## FrozenPie (2. März 2015)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Gibt es denn ein sinnvolles, ähnliches Projekt wie FAH?



IBMs Community Grid wäre glaube ich so eins


----------



## Amigafan (2. März 2015)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Die Antwort ist so einfach wie kontraproduktiv zu gleich > alle Falter legen eine grosse Faltpause ("Faltstreik") ein.



Eine gute Idee - leider nur im ersten Augenblick. . . . 
Ich bezweifle nämlich, dass daraus die richtigen Schlüsse gezogen werden - oder hast Du bemerkt, dass sich an den Entscheidungen trotz des "Verlusts" von gut 55.000 Faltern irgend etwas geändert hätte?
Vielleicht bin ich ja blind - ich bis dato nicht . . .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. März 2015)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Eine gute Idee - leider nur im ersten Augenblick. . . .
> Ich bezweifle nämlich, dass daraus die richtigen Schlüsse gezogen werden - oder hast Du bemerkt, dass sich an den Entscheidungen trotz des "Verlusts" von gut 55.000 Faltern irgend etwas geändert hätte?
> Vielleicht bin ich ja blind - ich bis dato nicht . . .


Darum hab ich ja auch "alle" Falter geschrieben beziehungsweise zumindest so viele Falter das es sich ordentlich auf die Leistung des Netzwerk auswirkt.

Das Problem das wir Falter gerade haben ist das die aktuelle Generation Hardware zu leistungsfähig ist > was kümmert Standfort wenn es 55'000 Falter weniger sind wen die Rechenleistung des Netzwerk trotzdem steigt?


----------



## Stefan84 (2. März 2015)

Es müssten alle mal wieder ihren alten 386er mit der Geforce 256 reaktivieren, mal sehen was dann passiert 
Also ich glaube kaum das Stanford es merkt wenn (angenommen) unser Team jetzt eine Woche in den Faltstreik tritt. Wobei, bei Bumblebee's Monster würden sie es vermutlich merken 

Müssten halt alle weltweit mal machen für 2-3 Tage, ich denke mal schon das so eine Aktion dann doch ein paar Auswirkungen haben könnte.


----------



## Rarek (2. März 2015)

Stefan84 schrieb:


> [...]
> Wobei, bei Bumblebee's Monster würden sie es vermutlich merken
> [...]



wie wahr, wie wahr


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. März 2015)

Stefan84 schrieb:


> Es müssten alle mal wieder ihren alten 386er mit der Geforce 256 reaktivieren, mal sehen was dann passiert


Mit einer Geforce 256 kann ich nicht dienen, aber ich hätte noch einen Toshiba T1850 mit 386er hier  > ich glaub nur nicht das der Fahclient auf Windows 3.11 läuft. 

Müsste ich halt ein ganz wenig höher stapeln:
Asus Eee 1000H mit einem Atom N270 ~150PPD bei ~20W.


----------



## Stefan84 (2. März 2015)

Ich hab hier noch irgend eine ganz alte GraKa mit VIA-Chip drauf 

Spaß beiseite: wenn ICH so ein Projekt (mit-)betreiben würde, ich würde doch nicht einfach erstmal einen großen Teil meiner Mitfalter aussperren... Ich mein es ist klar das die Herrschaften natürlich so viele Ergebnisse wie möglich haben wollen, aber der Durchschnitts-PC-Benutzer hat halt nunmal nicht die neueste Hardware unter dem Allerwertesten.
Und wenn (so wie ich) viele per Zufall auf das Projekt stoßen, sich sagen "Och, da kann ich doch mal mitmachen", dann aber feststellen das für ihre HW die vllt. 2-3 Jahre ist es nix mehr zu tun gibt, hm ich weiss nicht ob ich mich dann noch weiter für begesitern könnte. Ich hoffe ihr wisst wie ich das meine 

Es gibt doch ein Sprichwort: "Kleinvieh macht auch Mist", oder auf englisch: "Small cattle makes muck again"


----------



## mattinator (2. März 2015)

Wirklich wirksam wäre wohl der Weg über die (kommmerziellen) Haupt-"Sponsoren" von Stanford. Allerdings gibt es da ein paar offenen Fragen:
1. wer sind diese Sponsoren
2. kann man mit denen "von Mensch zum Mensch" reden, d.h. hätten sie Verständnis für die genannten Probleme
3. wie kann man den Kontakt herstellen


----------



## sentinel1 (2. März 2015)

Guten Abend,


 wie bringt man denn die GPU zum Falten ?
 Aktueller Treiber ist drauf 341.44, muss noch zusätzlich CUDA installiert werden ?

Gruß

sentinel1




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stefan84 (2. März 2015)

Soweit ich weiss gibt es für die GTX285 nichts mehr zu falten


----------



## Amigafan (2. März 2015)

*@sentinel1*

Grundsätzlich sollte die GTX 285 fähig sein, Core15 bzw. Core17-WU´s zu falten (genauso wie die noch ältere GTX9800 oder andere G92-GPU´s).
Ich empfehle Dir aber, den Treiber 327.23 zu nutzen - alle späteren Treiber weisen einen für diese GPU´s "wirksamen" Fehler auf, welcher die Berechnungen extrem verlangsamt (~ 50%!).


*@mattinator*

Ein Sponsor ist offensichtlich - nVIDIA . . .


----------



## DOcean (3. März 2015)

Amigafan schrieb:


> *@sentinel1*
> 
> Grundsätzlich sollte die GTX 285 fähig sein, Core15 bzw. Core17-WU´s zu falten (genauso wie die noch ältere GTX9800 oder andere G92-GPU´s).



das Thema hatten wir doch schon Mal zur Falt woche, beiden kriegen wohl keine WUs mehr...


----------



## Stefan84 (3. März 2015)

Genau das sagte ich doch, GTX2xx bekommt leider nix mehr zum rechnen.
Meine alte GTX260 hat auch nur Däumchen gedreht und das wars. Stan(d)fort hält es halt nicht für nötig für diese Karten noch WU's bereit zu stellen 

Gegen 12 Uhr wird mein Rechnenknecht voraussichtlich mal 2 Stunden abgeschaltet, ich werde einige "Optimierungen" vornehmen.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (3. März 2015)

Ah die "Optimierungen "  viel Erfolg !


----------



## Stefan84 (3. März 2015)

Ich hoffe ja das ich es brauchbar optimieren kann


----------



## Don Dogma (3. März 2015)

Wirklich eigenartige Politik. Als ob die potentiellen Falter, die hier verprellt werden, nicht auch irgendwann mal auf potentere HW umrüsten. Über die zusätzlichen 55T zukünftigen Voltas und Arctic Islands freuen sich dann andere. 


Mal etwas anderes: kann mir jemand sagen, wieso FAH bei mir häufig mit Anzeige von 99.99% stehen bleibt? Vorzugsweise nachts. Nach nem Neustart faltet er dort weiter, wo er tatsächlich aufgehört hat, z.B. bei 55% oder 70%. HFM.NET zeigt den korrekten Fortschritt früher an. Kann irgendjemand was mit diesem Kauderwelsch anfangen?


----------



## aufkrawall (3. März 2015)

Wie ist momentan das ppd-Verhältnis von nacl- zu CPU-Folding per normalem Client?


----------



## Don Dogma (3. März 2015)

aufkrawall schrieb:


> Wie ist momentan das ppd-Verhältnis von nacl- zu CPU-Folding per normalem Client?



Offengestanden habe ich keine Ahnung, wie ich die ppds vom nacl client abrufen kann, der daddelt einfach vor sich hin. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rarek (3. März 2015)

also ich rechne das immer so: zeit/wu +1 min. (up/download), und das dann auf 1h hochrechnen und mit der laufzeit (wie viele Stunden dein Sys am Tag mit NaCl Faltet) Multiplizieren


----------



## Don Dogma (3. März 2015)

Aber das sagt dann doch immer noch nix über die ppds aus, sondern nur wieviel WUs/Tag. Dachte, Punkte gibts unterschiedlich, je nach Art der WU?
Wobei ich momentan 500 Punkte/WU bekomme und man dann natürlich schon auf ne pppd hochrechnen kann. 
Vorallem sagt das aus, dass Kaffee allein zum Frühstück nicht bis Mittag reicht.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (3. März 2015)

Beim NacL gibt es je WU immer 125 Punkte dass immer gleich !

Das nur beim NacL so


----------



## Don Dogma (3. März 2015)

okay dann komm ich mit halber Kraft (tagsüber) auf 10500 pps (korrektur: 6400) für den NaCl und zw 75000-110000 pps (je nach WU) für den FAH, wenn er denn nicht stehen bleibt. Allerdings hab ich nachts den NaCl immer auf Full gestellt, was womöglich dem FAH dann nicht schmeckt, sodass er stehen bleibt?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (3. März 2015)

Ist halt die Frage warum du mit dem Nacl und mit dem anderen Client Faltest ?
Dass verstehe ich nicht sooo ganz wenn ich ehrlich bin


----------



## Don Dogma (3. März 2015)

Das wurde mir angeraten, da meine CPU so ein bissel formschwach ist. Gut aktuell konnten wir ja ein paar Kohlen nachlegen


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (3. März 2015)

Wir sind noch nicht ganz fertig 

Ich denke dass du mit dem 7.4.4 er Client besser dran bist da du dann nicht alle paar Minuten Up und Downloaden musst.
Dazu noch bestmöglich die Prozessor Kerne an die Grafikkarte anpassen kannst.

Kann ich dir alles zeigen wenn du magst !


----------



## Don Dogma (3. März 2015)

Mögen tu ich immer  Da heute enttäuschender Weise wohl nicht die Fiji vorgestellt wird, rette ich mich auf ne andere Insel. Hab heut frei.. ich guck mal so ins TS 

Frische BIOS Bilder gibts leider erst, wenn ich ans Telefon meiner Frau ran komm. Mein Nokia Backstein macht leider keine guten Shots..


----------



## aufkrawall (3. März 2015)

Bei 125 Punkte pro WU hätte ich mit meinem 2500k@4,8Ghz ca. 36000ppd. Mit dem regulären Client sind es nur ca. 22k.
Bei NaCl ist der Stromverbrauch auch ein gutes Stück höher als beim normalen Client.

Danke soweit.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (3. März 2015)

24h x 60min = 1440min pro Tag 

36000 / 125 Punkte je WU = 288 WU´s je Tag.

1440min / 288 = alle 5 min eine WU 

Also mit Download und Upload zusammen 5 min je WU ? Hmmmm....


----------



## Rarek (3. März 2015)

also ich brauche ohne GPU 6 min. AiO und mit GPU brauche ich 8 min. AiO


----------



## aufkrawall (3. März 2015)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> 24h x 60min = 1440min pro Tag
> 
> 36000 / 125 Punkte je WU = 288 WU´s je Tag.
> 
> ...


Genau, ich habe gerade ~4:40 gemessen. Also eher noch etwas mehr ppd, aber durch mitunter langsame Server passt das wohl etwa als Durchschnittswert.
Benutze Chrome x64 auf Windows.
Schon ein krasser Unterschied zum normalen Client, ~66% "schneller".


----------



## Don Dogma (3. März 2015)

Wäre schön, wenn man mal alle Clients (NaCls und FAH) in einer Gesamtübersicht zusammen bekäm. Geht das nicht irgendwie mit HFM.NET o.ä. ?


----------



## Thosch (3. März 2015)

Vllt. will man mit dieser "Punktepolitik" auch die Faltermassen "regeln". Wenn es immer wieder Probleme mit den Servern wg. z.Bsp. Überlastung o.ä. gibt kann man mit der Punktereduktion das steuern. Ebenso mit der HW. Und am Ende hat der eine oder andere Hersteller seine Finger mit im Spiel oder in der Portokasse um das eigene Produkt mit Optimierungen besser dastehen zu lassen.


----------



## mattinator (3. März 2015)

Don Dogma schrieb:


> Mal etwas anderes: kann mir jemand sagen, wieso FAH bei mir häufig mit Anzeige von 99.99% stehen bleibt? Vorzugsweise nachts. Nach nem Neustart faltet er dort weiter, wo er tatsächlich aufgehört hat, z.B. bei 55% oder 70%. HFM.NET zeigt den korrekten Fortschritt früher an. Kann irgendjemand was mit diesem Kauderwelsch anfangen?


Möglicherweise fällt der Up- oder Download eines Projektes in die Zeit der Zwangstrennung Deines Internet-Providers, damit kommt der Client manchmal nicht so richtig klar (hatte ich selbst schon mal).


----------



## Amigafan (3. März 2015)

Jetzt wird es erneut interessant:

Nach wiederholten Posts zu dem schlechten "Abschneiden" von AMD-Karten mit Core18 setzt sich der verantwortliche Programmierer des Cores, *mpharrigan*, mit dem Entwichker der neuen OpenMM-Version in Verbindung, um Ursachenforschung zu betreiben.
Das zeigt mir, dass selbst die Programmierer nicht mehr wissen, warum AMD-GPU´s bei neueren Cores (18) sowie neueren Projekten (910x-911x, 9411) so schlecht abschneiden.  

Ich vertrete die Auffassung, dass es alleine an der neuen Version der Programmiersprache OpenMM liegt (Andere glauben, dass es an der Anzahl der Atome in den Projekten liegt - kann ich beim Vergleich nicht verifizieren) und habe einen entsprechenden Post verfasst - bin mal gespannt, ob meine darin geäußerten Vermutungen bestätigt werden - dann wäre der "Übeltäter" eindeutig identifiziert.  

Siehe: https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=66&t=27418#p274738 ff


----------



## Stefan84 (3. März 2015)

So, seit genau 17:30 Uhr ist mein kleines Kraftwerk wieder am Netz 
War ein ganz schöner Kraftakt und viel Überlegung notwendig, wie und wo ich am besten die Kabel langlege. Ich denke mal ich habe jetzt die bestmögliche Anordnung gefunden, temperaturtechnisch hat sich aber rein gar nichts geändert, ist leider alles so geblieben wie es war


----------



## Don Dogma (3. März 2015)

mattinator schrieb:


> Möglicherweise fällt der Up- oder Download  eines Projektes in die Zeit der Zwangstrennung Deines  Internet-Providers, damit kommt der Client manchmal nicht so richtig  klar (hatte ich selbst schon mal).



Wie war dann die Lösung des Problems? Sag jetzt nicht Provider-Wechsel. Bin grad erst umgezogen und gewechselt.


----------



## Rarek (3. März 2015)

dein Router startet sich alle 24h neu und ich wüsste nicht wie man das abstellen kann


----------



## Stefan84 (3. März 2015)

Kommt auf deinen Router an. In der Fritzbox z. B. kannst du den Zeitpunkt der Zwangstrennung zumindest grob steuern, indem du der Box sagst sie soll in dieser oder jener Stunde die Zwangstrennung durchführen.


----------



## Rarek (3. März 2015)

stimmt, da war was... aber komplett abstellen geht nicht, oder? (außer man ist immer hinterher und verschiebt den passend ^^ )


----------



## Stefan84 (3. März 2015)

Nein abstellen geht nicht.


----------



## Don Dogma (3. März 2015)

das ist ja irgendwie ungünstig. werd den fall mal beobachten. ich hab nen technic-color router von kabel deutschland dazu bekommen, bin wenig begeistert von dem teil. haben auch probleme mit dem wlan aber das gehört hier nicht hin. danke für den hinweis!


----------



## Stefan84 (3. März 2015)

So ein technicolor-Ding hab ich auch von meinem Kabelanbieter dazu bekommen, habe aber meine Fritzbox direkt dahinter geklemmt und nutze die Box vom Anbieter nur als reines Modem. Alles andere läuft komplett über eine Fritzbox 7490.


----------



## brooker (3. März 2015)

... mal ne Frage: wie Benche ich mit dem HFM.net? Muss vergleichbare Werte am WE erzeugen können. Klappt das mit dem HFM? Wie macht Ihr das?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. März 2015)

Don Dogma schrieb:


> Wäre schön, wenn man mal alle Clients (NaCls und FAH) in einer Gesamtübersicht zusammen bekäm. Geht das nicht irgendwie mit HFM.NET o.ä. ?


Den NaCl kannst du leider nicht mit dem HFM.NET überwachen bzw. es gibt momentan gar keine Möglichkeit den NaCl zu überwachen. 



brooker schrieb:


> ... mal ne Frage: wie Benche ich mit dem HFM.net? Muss vergleichbare Werte am WE erzeugen können. Klappt das mit dem HFM? Wie macht Ihr das?


Beste Möglichkeit wäre wohl die TPF via Fahlog innerhalb des gleichen Projektes zu vergleichen > wichtig dabei wäre ein paar % falten zu lassen das sich die TPF einpendeln kann.


----------



## sc59 (3. März 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> ... mal ne Frage: wie Benche ich mit dem HFM.net? Muss vergleichbare Werte am WE erzeugen können. Klappt das mit dem HFM? Wie macht Ihr das?



FAHBench ausprobieren.


----------



## Rarek (3. März 2015)

sc59 schrieb:


> FAHBench ausprobieren.



 das gibts?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. März 2015)

Rarek schrieb:


> das gibts?


https://folding.stanford.edu/home/download-utilities/
Kannte ich auch nicht > man lernt immer dazu.


----------



## Don Dogma (4. März 2015)

FAH ist diese nacht wieder abgebrochen und vorher gegen 22:30 uhr auch 
Werde jetzt testweise NaCl aus und stattdessen im FAH ein CPU Slot mit 3 Threads  laufen lassen.
Das selbe auf dem Laptop. Das Ding generiert mit mit FAH und GTX750m mehr pps als NaCl mit der CPU allein.


----------



## Muschkote (4. März 2015)

Mist, wieder Core_15 WUs unterwegs.


----------



## Rarek (4. März 2015)

hmm... ich glaube die wollen mich verwöhnen, erst kriege ich nur 18'er und jetzt im Wechsel auch mal die neuen 17'er


----------



## Bumblebee (4. März 2015)

Muschkote schrieb:


> Mist, wieder Core_15 WUs unterwegs.



Neiiiin - weg - *WEEEEEGGG
*
Hab gleich mal - zur Sicherheit - alle GraKa's mit Weihwasser besprüht - vl. hilft es ja was


----------



## ProfBoom (4. März 2015)

Hoffentlich destilliertes Weihwasser!


----------



## Don Dogma (4. März 2015)

Mal ne blöde Frage, woran erkenn ich denn, was für eine WU grad wusselt?  FahCore?


----------



## sc59 (4. März 2015)

EOC F@H stats für Android APP.  GooglePlayStoreLink


----------



## mattinator (4. März 2015)

Don Dogma schrieb:


> Wie war dann die Lösung des Problems? Sag jetzt nicht Provider-Wechsel. Bin grad erst umgezogen und gewechselt.


Hängt wirklich vom Provider und Router ab. Ich habe ein Fritz!Box 6490 von KD. Da kann man so erstmal nicht viel machen, ist ziemlich zugenagelt. Vllt. werde ich mal versuchen, ssh freizuschalten und mich ein wenig umsehen. Da die Zwangstrennung scheinbar von der Box initiiert wird, wäre es eine Möglichkeit, dort anzusetzen. Als erste Lösung bietet sich ggf. an größere Projekte vorher für ein paar Minuten pausieren zu lassen, wenn das Ende in den besagten Zeitraum fällt. Dieser scheint in der Firmware der Box konstant zu sein. Eine andere Lösung wäre, mit dem Provider eine Lösung zu vereinbaren. Ein Kollege von mir bekommt wahrscheinlich eine spezielle Firmware, da er während dieser Zeit regelmäßig Musikaufnahmen vom Internet-Radio laufen lässt.



Don Dogma schrieb:


> Mal ne blöde Frage, woran erkenn ich denn, was für eine WU grad wusselt?  FahCore?


Steht auf der rechten Seite im FAHControl-Fenster.


----------



## Bumblebee (4. März 2015)

Don Dogma schrieb:


> Mal ne blöde Frage, woran erkenn ich denn, was für eine WU grad wusselt?  FahCore?



Guckst du hier


----------



## Stefan84 (4. März 2015)

Dann scheine ich jetzt wohl auch mal etwas Glück zu haben 
Bevor ich ins Nest bin hat eine 9411 gewerkelt, danach eine 9201 und jetzt aktuell wieder eine 9411 mit ~282k PPD bekommen. Sollte ja auch so sein, ich hab anscheinend meinen Stapel Core_15 schon abgearbeitet 

Habe jetzt nach dem Umbau vom Rechner auch nochmal etwas Strom"verbrauch" gemessen:

Rechner beim Eierschaukeln (Idle): *65W*
CPU @ 3,7GHz fix 100%: *120W*
CPU idle, GPU 100% @stock: *205W*
CPU idle, GPU @1500 MHz: *225W*
CPU 5 Threads + GPU: *260W* (meine Standardconfig)
CPU 8 Threads + GPU 100%: *265W*

Denke mal das sich der Verbrauch für mein System schon sehen lassen kann, zumal da noch eine Lüftersteuerung, 5 Gehäuselüfter, 2 HDD's, 1 SSD und 2 optische Laufwerke dranhängen


----------



## Thosch (4. März 2015)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Guckst du hier



Ich glaube er frug nach der *WU* und nicht den *Core* ...  ... die steht im Fensterteil lks neben der roten Markierung, unter PRCG.  



sc59 schrieb:


> EOC F@H stats für Android APP.  GooglePlayStoreLink


Die APP ist ja ganz nett und verlockend ...  ... nur warum will die Zugriffsrechte für Bilder,Videos,Daten und Speicher haben ... ?!?


----------



## Bumblebee (4. März 2015)

Also Thoschy-Baby - du gönnst mir auch gar nix 
Da geh ich hin und poste extra ein Bild mit einem *Core15*  - bloss um die Stimmung etwas aufzuhellen ...


----------



## Don Dogma (4. März 2015)

Ich finde die Bereitschaft hier, auch auf zum 1000sten Mal gestellte Fragen weiterhin kompetent zu antworten, sehr stimmungsaufhellend THX4Info


----------



## Amigafan (4. März 2015)

Eine Zwangstrennung vom Netz findet - wenn ich mich recht entsinne  - seit ISDN-Zeiten statt (da ISDN eine sog. Standleitung benötigt, also eine dauerhafte Verbindung).
Daher wird alle 24 Stunden automatisch ein Reset durchgeführt, bei dem die Leitung kurzfristig unterbrochen wird. Dieser Reset läßt sich nicht umgehen!

Nur so nebenbei:
Auch wer über Mobilfunk verbunden ist, hat den 24-Stunden-Reset - aber solange der Stick mit einem Router zusammenarbeitet, der ihn erkennt und das Resetten automatisch übernimmt, bekommt man im Normalfall kaum etwas davon mit.
Außer - der Stick oder Router haben gerade "keinen Bock"   - dann bleibt die ganze Chose "hängen" und nix is mit Internet.


----------



## DOcean (4. März 2015)

Ich meine das ist so:

die Zwangstrennnung hat keine technischen Hintergründe, eine Verbindung könnte ewig laufen, absolut kein Problem

Der einzige Grund ist das bei jeder Zwangstrennung es möglich ist das deine IP sich ändert, daher fallen dann alle "Ich hoste meine Webseite zu Hause" Sachen raus.


----------



## Rarek (4. März 2015)

Stefan84 schrieb:


> CPU 5 Threads + GPU: *260W* (meine Standardconfig)


willst irgentwas umgehen mit der ungeraden anzahl?


----------



## Stefan84 (4. März 2015)

Umgehen nicht, aber so wird die CPU zu genau 75% ausgelastet wenn die GPU noch etwas Unterstützung braucht 
Summa summarum bleiben 25% CPU-Power für die restlichen täglichen Aufgaben zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (4. März 2015)

DOcean schrieb:


> Ich meine das ist so:
> 
> die Zwangstrennnung hat keine technischen Hintergründe, eine Verbindung könnte ewig laufen, absolut kein Problem
> 
> Der einzige Grund ist das bei jeder Zwangstrennung es möglich ist das deine IP sich ändert, daher fallen dann alle "Ich hoste meine Webseite zu Hause" Sachen raus.



 . . . außer man benutzt eine dynamische DNS ("Umweg" zum Behalten einer festen IP ).
Diese Zwangstrennung fällt bei den meisten Kabelanbietern weg (läßt sich mit Sicherheit im Router konfigurieren) . . .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. März 2015)

@Amigafan:
Schickt dir gleich noch mal eine PN mit einen Fahlog von einer faulen P7520 (Run 84, Clone 8, Gen 1).  

Wenn ich nochmal eine faule P7520 bekomme, regt sich in mir langsam der Verdacht das sei Absicht um mich bei den BigSMP zu halten.


----------



## LikZ (4. März 2015)

Muschkote schrieb:


> Mist, wieder Core_15 WUs unterwegs.



auch eine eingefangen ... mist ;D


----------



## Amigafan (4. März 2015)

*@A.Meier-PS3*

Ich kann Dich beruhigen (hoffentlich) - das ist keine böse Absicht seitens Stanford, sondern das "Überbleibsel" eines defekten Raids in einem Server - hab derer selber bereits 5 solcher "Spar-WU´s" (sie "sparen" Rechenzeit und Strom durch einen sinnfreien Loop  ) und verhelfen den beteiligten CPU´s zu einer Fa(o)lt(er)pause.   

Besser so, als wenn sie während der Berechnung - möglichst kurz vor der "Fertigstellung" - abschmieren . . .


PS:
Ich leite weiter . . .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. März 2015)

@Amigafan:
Ist einfach sehr lästig wenn man am Testen ist und der Server hat keine Arbeit und mit den BigSMP zu testen ist nicht gerade optimal.

Danke fürs Weiterleiten.


----------



## Stefan84 (4. März 2015)

Bei mir hängt schon wieder seit 2-3 Stunden eine fertige WU rum und wartet auf Abholung


----------



## Muschkote (4. März 2015)

Ich mach meine Kiste gleich aus. Jetzt bekomm ich die noch beschisseneren 8018 WUs für sagenhafte 39k ppd. Das ist einer 970 einfach unwürdig.


----------



## sc59 (4. März 2015)

Hallo bestes Team der Welt ,
da ich leider zur Zeit auch zu den gefrusteten Faltern bei F@H zähle. werde ich meine Rechenleistung einem anderem Projekt zuwenden.
Mein Fokus bleibt weiterhin der Kampf gegen Krebs. Bei WCG habe ich ein interressantes Projekt (MCM)gefunden.
Dies soll keine Werbung sein.
Es soll mir etwas Abstand zu Stanford und deren Politik, Handlungsweise usw. geben.
Ich bleibe euch als Mitlesender, und sollte ich helfen können weiterhin mit Rat hier im Forum erhalten.
Wenn ich meinen Frust abgelegt habe und die Freude für F@H wieder gefunden habe, werde ich 70335 wieder voll unterstützen.
greetz sc59


----------



## Stefan84 (5. März 2015)

Die Core_17 9411 scheinen wohl auch gerade aus zu sein, ich bekomme jetzt wieder 9201-WU's 

@sc59: schade das du uns falttechnisch verlässt, aber ich kann es durchaus verstehen...


----------



## Bumblebee (5. März 2015)

Muschkote schrieb:


> Ich mach meine Kiste gleich aus. Jetzt bekomm ich die noch beschisseneren 8018 WUs für sagenhafte 39k ppd. Das ist einer 970 einfach unwürdig.



Da bist du nicht der einzige - ich habe fast in die Tischplatte gebissen als ich das bei mir gesehen habe


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. März 2015)

Schon interessant was die Flags beim V7 bei der Projektvergabe ausmachen bezogen auf meinen Server:
bigadv > P8106 + 8108
advanced > 90% P7520
Gar keine Flag > bis jetzt nur P7514


----------



## Stefan84 (5. März 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und die WU von gestern morgen hängt immer noch fest


----------



## mattinator (5. März 2015)

Stefan84 schrieb:


> Und die WU von gestern morgen hängt immer noch fest


Den Zustand hatte ich auch schon, als am Enden des Uploads meine Internet-Verbindung getrennt wurde. Unter Linux lief dann ein zusätzlicher FAHClient-Prozess, der sich verklemmt hatte. Ich habe dann den Folding-Dienst beendet, den Prozess manuell "gekillt" und dann den Folding-Dienst wieder gestartet. Dann hat der Client das Projekt noch mal hochgeladen, allerdings hatte der Server es schon und auch korrekt berechnet. Die lokale Warteschlange war damit bereinigt. Was steht zu dem Projekt in Deinen Protokoll ?


----------



## Thosch (5. März 2015)

Ich werd auch mal (HW-teilweise) von F@H Abstand nehmen. Und so wie´s im Mom aussieht schau ich mal wieder bei meinen Anfängen des NC rein, SETI. Werde aber lesend weiter F@H und dieses Forum im Auge behalten.
Mir "stinkt" die Punktepolitik schon etwas an. Auch die fehlende Unterstützung vom Namensgeber(-ableiter) des Teams. Ist ja dann wohl doch nicht der "Bringer". Da scheinen andere Ergebnis- und (mMn) Sinn-ärmere "Sachen" gewinnbringender zu sein. Schade ... sehr traurig.


----------



## Stefan84 (5. März 2015)

mattinator schrieb:


> Ich habe dann den Folding-Dienst beendet, den Prozess manuell "gekillt" und dann den Folding-Dienst wieder gestartet. Dann hat der Client das Projekt noch mal hochgeladen, allerdings hatte der Server es schon und auch korrekt berechnet. Die lokale Warteschlange war damit bereinigt.



Danke für den Tip, damit hat es gleich auf Anhieb geklappt, nun ist sie unterwegs


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. März 2015)

Ich mach mal unseren Forum Ehre und stell ne extreme Frage:
Kennt jemand von euch oder ist sogar selber Bios-Moder?

Ich suche jemanden der das Bios-Programm für mein Bedürfnis umschreiben kann (eine bestimmte Unterstützung im Programmcode löschen).


Was hat das mit Falten zu tun?
Wenn es klappt gibt es mehr Punkte von meiner Hardware.


----------



## Uwe64LE (5. März 2015)

Bevor hier jetzt nach und nach viele Mitstreiter abspringen, möchte ich meine vor ein paar Seiten schon mal geäußerte Idee nochmal "raus kramen":

Gegen die mangelnde Unterstützung seitens PCGH könnte ein entsprechend laut verkündeter, zeitweiser Wechsel zu einem anderen Team helfen.
Gegen die "Punktepolitik" können wir wohl nur vorgehen, wenn wir mal (z.B. eine Woche lang) geschlossen zu einem anderen Projekt wechseln und Stanford die kalte Schulter zeigen.

Das wäre immer noch besser, als durch (Teil-)Ausstieg gar keine Arbeit "für die gute Sache" mehr zu leisten.


----------



## Stefan84 (5. März 2015)

Wir bräuchten ja nur _alle_ mal eine Mail an unseren lieben Herrn Chefredakteur schreiben


----------



## sc59 (5. März 2015)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Bevor hier jetzt nach und nach viele Mitstreiter abspringen, möchte ich meine vor ein paar Seiten schon mal geäußerte Idee nochmal "raus kramen":
> 
> Gegen die mangelnde Unterstützung seitens PCGH könnte ein entsprechend laut verkündeter, zeitweiser Wechsel zu einem anderen Team helfen.
> Gegen die "Punktepolitik" können wir wohl nur vorgehen, wenn wir mal (z.B. eine Woche lang) geschlossen zu einem anderen Projekt wechseln und Stanford die kalte Schulter zeigen.
> ...


Von meiner Seite her ist es kein abspringen, das Projekt  Folding@home ist eine echt feine Sache.

Die Unterstützung von PCGH ist doch super . Immerhin können wir uns hier im SubForum frei austoben. BITTE nicht wechseln.
Wir sind das 70335 Forum.

Bei mir liegt es daran, das ich die Pande Group von Stanford nicht mehr so interpretier, wie ich am anfang meines mitwirkens es tat.
Mir fehlt einfah die Übersicht der Ziele in einzelnen Projekten. 
z.B: Core 15 ist EoL und das nicht seit gestern . Wieviele WU´s müssen denn noch berechnet werden? Wann ist Core 15 fertig ? 
Oder :
Wenn diese Projekte jetzt doch noch zu einem deutlichem Forschungs schub führen dann muss PG das Eol halt zurücknemen .
Dann würde auch das gejammer über niedrige Punkte bei gewisser Hardware aufhören,
da jeder weiß "da geht was, hier bewege ich was."
Die allgemeine Diskussion über dieferierende PPD´s bei gleicher Hardware ist natürlich verständlich aber nicht mein Problem.
(Das kann nur PG im eigen BenchSystem regeln.)Hierüber könnte ich wegsehen. 
Auch wenn ichs nicht erlebt habe . Pro WU gabs mal glaub ich nur einen Punkt. egal in welcher Zeit. 
usw.
& wie gesagt ich komm zurück.
sc59

PS.: bitte keine"gefällt mir" klicks auf diesen oder meinen vorhergehenden Post


----------



## brooker (5. März 2015)

@A.Meier-PS3: ich kenne da jemanden . Worum geht es konkret und was soll erreicht werden?


----------



## Thosch (5. März 2015)

sc59 schrieb:


> PS.: bitte keine"gefällt mir" klicks auf diesen oder meinen vorhergehenden Post


Die "Zustimm"- , "bin-der-gleichen-Meinung"- oder "Denke-ähnlich" - Button gibts ja leider nicht ...

Dann hätten sie es bei dem 1 P belassen sollen, schnellere HW=mehr Punkte. Sicher ist das ganze nicht so einfach zu händeln oder am Laufen zu halten wie "bring mir nen Sack Mehl bekommste 1 Mark". Nur mit der Punktevergabe die User zu bestimmter HW zu bringen, oder mehr oder weniger zu "drängen", das schmeckt mir irwie nicht mehr. Ich bin mir sicher das ich mich nicht nochmal hinreißen lasse extra HW fürs Falten zu kaufen. Mittlerw. sehe ich auf das als großen Blödsinn zurück.
Mir kommts auch so vor als wenn der Kopp nicht weiß was die Hände machen. Oder es ist nur so ein Projekt was zw. Abendbrot und Nachtruhe vorangetrieben wird ...

Ein zeitweiser Ausstieg des Teams wird auch nichts bringen da wir zahlenmäßig sowas von in der Masse untergehen das denen das nicht mal auffallen würde.

F@H ist nicht der Kelch der wahren Erkenntnis. Ander Mütter haben auch schöne Töchter. Und mit BOINC/WCG stehen auch einige interessante und nutzbringende(-re) Möglichkeiten offen !


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. März 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> @A.Meier-PS3: ich kenne da jemanden . Worum geht es konkret und was soll erreicht werden?


Ich schreib dir heute Abend ne PN oder bist du heute Abend bei Martin im TS?


----------



## brooker (5. März 2015)

... PN wäre besser, bin derzeit bis spät in die Nacht unterwegs


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. März 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> ... PN wäre besser, bin derzeit bis spät in die Nacht unterwegs


Hast ne PN.


----------



## Bumblebee (5. März 2015)

.. ich brauche eine neue Tischplatte ..

Habe gerade festgestellt, dass *nur* und *ausschliesslich* die MAXWELL die 8018er bekommen 
Alle anderen (660/670/760/770/780) nicht


----------



## Mr.Knister (6. März 2015)

Schon wieder in der Startleiste daneben geklickt...naja, dann werden eben über Nacht noch 3 Liter O-Saft verfaltet


----------



## Don Dogma (6. März 2015)

Ich glaub, ich hab GAU.

Mein PC startet nicht mehr, auch nach clear cmos jumpern nicht. 
Leuchtet kurz auf und das wars. Als ihm die Lichter erloschen, gab er noch einen attackreichen Knacks ab, den ich so noch nicht gehört hab. Riechen tut aber nix. Hat jemand nen Tip, wie ich das Problemkind finde? Habe natürlich kein Ersatz-Netzteil zur Verfügung und wenns das Mainboard ist, ist der Tag erst recht gelaufen.. Ausgerechnet bei diesem Dollarkurs.. 

Neue Bios Batterie hats auch nicht gebracht.


----------



## Rarek (6. März 2015)

hört sich beim ersten lesen nach nem Elko an


----------



## Don Dogma (6. März 2015)

Auf dem ersten Blick sieht man nix, ich schraub mal Kühler runter.

Sieht eigentlich auch sauber aus. Hab das Netzteil im Verdacht. Hier ist die 12V Leitung für die CPU-Versorgung nach Optimierung des Airflows schon ziemlich unter Spannung, evtl hats hier irgendwo nen Kontakt aus dem Stecker gerissen oder so.


----------



## FrozenPie (6. März 2015)

Don Dogma schrieb:


> Auf dem ersten Blick sieht man nix, ich schraub mal Kühler runter



Wenn ein Elko im Netzteil geplatzt ist müsstest du da rein gucken und nicht unter nen Kühler


----------



## Rarek (6. März 2015)

ein prob ist ja auch, dass es soviele auf den ganzen Boards gibt...
 und die werden auch gerne an "wärmeren" Stellen platziert... (nicht jeder elko mag wärme)


----------



## FrozenPie (6. März 2015)

Rarek schrieb:


> ein prob ist ja auch, dass es soviele auf den ganzen Boards gibt...
> und die werden auch gerne an "wärmeren" Stellen platziert... (nicht jeder elko mag wärme)



Heutige Boards verbauen fast ausschließlich Soldi-Caps die über ein Jahrzent halten. Nur im Soundchip-Bereich werden manchmal noch Elkos verwendet


----------



## Rarek (6. März 2015)

und du meinst die können nicht platzen und sich hitze unempfindlicher?


----------



## FrozenPie (6. März 2015)

Rarek schrieb:


> und du meinst die können nicht platzen und sich hitze unempfindlicher?



Sie sind auf jeden Fall um ein vielfaches Widerstandsfähiger 
Ich tippe trotzdem eher auf's Netzteil


----------



## Don Dogma (6. März 2015)

FrozenPie schrieb:


> Wenn ein Elko im Netzteil geplatzt ist müsstest du da rein gucken und nicht unter nen Kühler



Das stimmt wohl  Trotzdem kann ein Blick auf die restlichen Kondis ja nicht schaden.

Bin grad dabei, das Netzteil aus dem PC meiner Frau auszuschlachten, hoffentlich kommt sie nicht zur Mittagspause nach Hause. Ist nen beQuiet E8-400, das ich als Prämie fürs PCGH-Abo bekommen hab. Sollte eigentlich mit default bios werten reichen zum testen. Mist, WLP suchen.


----------



## FrozenPie (6. März 2015)

Don Dogma schrieb:


> Das stimmt wohl  Trotzdem kann ein Blick auf die restlichen Kondis ja nicht schaden.
> 
> Bin grad dabei, das Netzteil aus dem PC meiner Frau auszuschlachten, hoffentlich kommt sie nicht zur Mittagspause nach Hause. Ist nen beQuiet E8-400, das ich als Prämie fürs PCGH-Abo bekommen hab. Sollte eigentlich mit default bios werten reichen zum testen. Mist, WLP suchen.



Zum testen reichts locker, auch wenn man es heutzutage nicht mehr dauerhaft mit moderner Hardware betreiben sollte 

Das mit der WLP hab ich bei mir so gelöst, dass ich mir ne 20g Tube MX-4 geholt habe. Nie wieder WLP-Mangel


----------



## Don Dogma (6. März 2015)

Das macht in der Tat Sinn. Hab grad ne halbe Spritze Prolima PK-2 gefunden, die sollte es auch tun. Das Wohnzimmer ist ein Schlachtfeld geworden


----------



## FrozenPie (6. März 2015)

Don Dogma schrieb:


> Das macht in der Tat Sinn. Hab grad ne halbe Spritze Prolima PK-2 gefunden, die sollte es auch tun. Das Wohnzimmer ist ein Schlachtfeld geworden



Zwei Rechner sind schon heftig ins auseinander genommenen Zustand, aber wenn du, wie ich, drei Rechner hier stehen hast und die parallel umbaust, kriegst du echt die Krise bei einem 25 m² Raum mit nur ma.x 9 m² freiem Boden der Nutzbar ist


----------



## Rarek (6. März 2015)

und mitten drinn immer ein paar freie Trittinseln und fertsch ist das geordnete Chaos


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. März 2015)

@Don Dogma:
Ich  das er bald wieder läuft.


----------



## Don Dogma (6. März 2015)

Selber Effekt mit dem bequiet. Kurzes aufleuchten, aber kein weiteres Lebenszeichen. 

Jetzt bin ich schon etwas ratlos..



Rarek schrieb:


> und mitten drinn immer ein paar freie Trittinseln und fertsch ist das geordnete Chaos
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



genau genommen sind nach meinem Umzug die wenigen besagten Trittinseln zu einem flächendeckenden Chaos geworden.

_Ich geh jetzt zum Frühstück über und lese ein bisschen Zeitung, höre den Vögeln beim zwitschern zu und schrei ein wenig._


----------



## Stefan84 (6. März 2015)

Rarek schrieb:


> und mitten drinn immer ein paar freie Trittinseln und fertsch ist das geordnete Chaos


Trittinseln? Nun stell dich mal nicht so an, du wirst doch von einer Zimmerecke in die nächste springen können? Es wird jeder Millimeter sinnvoll genutzt, Verschwendung gibts nicht


----------



## Rarek (6. März 2015)

kenn ich, nur bei mir wars immer ne Mischung aus 2-3 offenen Serveraufbauten, 1-2 PC's in einzelteilen, Lego und Kleinmotoren
 (ich lasse meine Legoautos doch net rumstehen, die müssen Arbeiten  z.B. einen Kippfähigen Laster)


----------



## Don Dogma (6. März 2015)

eigentlich bleibt jetzt nur noch die frage, ob mainboard oder prozessor im arsch ist oder? intakter prozessor würd mir vielleicht noch paar euro bringen, aber woher jetzt passendes brett bekommen? Glaub ich werd jetzt wohl längere Zeit mit falten ausfallen. Das ist jetzt echt der ungünstigste Zeitpunkt, neue hw zu benötigen.


----------



## Adi1 (6. März 2015)

Hallo, liebe Falter. 

Nachdem soeben meine olle 660Ti () den Geist aufgegeben hat,

muss eine neue Graka her. Da in der PPD-Datenbank die aktuellsten Grafikkarten nicht gelistet sind,

frage ich so mal nach.

Welche Graka würde bei einem Budget von 300-400 Euro Sinn machen, in Verbindung

mit einem I5-3570K@4,5 GHz, dieser wird jedoch Ende dieses Jahres ersetzt. 

Ich möchte das Team auch gerne weiter unterstützen.


----------



## FrozenPie (6. März 2015)

Die aktuellsten Karten (außer der GTX 960) sind doch gelistet 
GPU Folding Projects - Performance

Bei dem Budget kannst du dich zwischen einer R9 290(X) und einer GTX 970 entscheiden


----------



## Adi1 (6. März 2015)

FrozenPie schrieb:


> Die aktuellsten Karten (außer der GTX 960) sind doch gelistet
> GPU Folding Projects - Performance
> 
> Bei dem Budget kannst du dich zwischen einer R9 290(X) und einer GTX 970 entscheiden



Danke für Deine Hilfe


----------



## FrozenPie (6. März 2015)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Danke für Deine Hilfe



Kein Ding 
Dein Post Counter steht seit dem Post auf 6.666


----------



## Adi1 (6. März 2015)

FrozenPie schrieb:


> Kein Ding
> Dein Post Counter steht seit dem Post auf 6.666



Da haut aber irgendwas nicht hin.


----------



## FrozenPie (6. März 2015)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Da haut aber irgendwas nicht hin.



Wie meinen?


----------



## Adi1 (6. März 2015)

FrozenPie schrieb:


> Wie meinen?



Doch haut hin, sry. 

Wo hatte ich gerade meine Augen.


----------



## Bumblebee (6. März 2015)

Greif dir eine GTX970 - noch mehr Punkte bei weniger Stromverbrauch geht nicht..

Persönlich rate ich zur GIGABYTE (OC) oder zur GAINWARD (PHANTOM) - die laufen selbst bei +/- 1500 MHz BOOST noch kühl und ruhig


----------



## Amigafan (6. März 2015)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Hallo, liebe Falter.
> 
> Nachdem soeben meine olle 660Ti () den Geist aufgegeben hat,
> 
> ...



Manchmal hülfe einfach nur lesen . . .  
Schau doch mal in meine Antwort auf Deine erste Frage vom 28.02 bezüglich einer GPU-Liste:  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...-folding-home-thread-ii-2954.html#post7213688
Merkst Du was?   


*@FrozenPie*

Die GTX 960 ist vorhanden - mit einem Eintrag bei der WU 9201 (188.361 PPD)


----------



## Bumblebee (6. März 2015)

Für den Fall, dass es jemanden interessiert hier steht die Info betreffend End_of_life vom Core_15

Ist ja erst "vorgestern" gewesen; konkret am 7. November 2013


----------



## Amigafan (6. März 2015)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Für den Fall, dass es jemanden interessiert hier steht die Info betreffend End_of_life vom Core_15
> 
> Ist ja erst "vorgestern" gewesen; konkret am 7. November 2013



Wie heißt es so schön?

Gut Ding will Weile haben . . .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. März 2015)

Einfach nicht tot zu kriegen die Dinger.


----------



## Stefan84 (6. März 2015)

Ich hab jetzt auch wieder mal eine abbekommen.
Und bei 1,5 GHz Core-Takt pfeift das Ding ganz schön


----------



## brooker (6. März 2015)

... hmm, wem sagst du das. Nachdem nun ein paar schöne WUs kamen und ein neuer Rekord mit fast 370K PPDs mit ner 970GTX unter Windows gepurzet ist, seit 2 Tagen nur noch Müll und heute dann 3x 0x15er hintereinander. 

Ich lege mal ne Wartungszeit ein und lass nur den kleiner Falter mit der AMD GPU laufen.


----------



## Stefan84 (6. März 2015)

Wie ich schon sagte, ich hab wohl den Großteil meines Core_15-Haufens zum Glück schon abgearbeitet 
Ich bin gespannt was dann als nächstes kommt.

BTW: CPU läuft jetzt wieder stabil mit 4,0 GHz.



EDIT:
Hmpf, seit dem Morgen bekomme ich auch nur noch Core_15, ist jetzt schon die dritte hintereinander. Das Project 8018 scheint wohl noch offen zu sein


----------



## Adi1 (7. März 2015)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Greif dir eine GTX970 - noch mehr Punkte bei weniger Stromverbrauch geht nicht..
> 
> Persönlich rate ich zur GIGABYTE (OC) oder zur GAINWARD (PHANTOM) - die laufen selbst bei +/- 1500 MHz BOOST noch kühl und ruhig



Danke für Deinen Vorschlag. 

Die Gigabyte passt leider nicht in mein Case.

Letztendlich ist es diese Karte geworden 4096MB MSI GeForce GTX 970 Gaming 4G Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) .


----------



## Stefan84 (7. März 2015)

Beste Wahl die du da getroffen hast 
Selbige habe ich nämlich auch verbaut, und die rennt stabil mit 1,5 GHz bei sehr moderater Spannungserhöhung. Und leise ist sie obendrein noch, bei maximal 60°C Kerntemperatur.


----------



## Adi1 (7. März 2015)

Danke. 

Ich hoffe dadurch, einen bescheidenen Beitrag für dieses 

großartige Team leisten zu können.


----------



## Stefan84 (7. März 2015)

Punktetechnisch kommt heute mal wieder gar nix rum, 15er reiht sich an 15er


----------



## Bumblebee (7. März 2015)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Letztendlich ist es diese Karte geworden 4096MB MSI GeForce GTX 970 Gaming 4G Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) .



Auch eine gute Wahl, ich habe zwar persönlich keine Erfahrung damit aber was man so hört tönt auch gut


----------



## brooker (7. März 2015)

@Stefan: mein großer Rechner ruht, der kleine Falter macht mit der 260x eine 0x17er nach der anderen und produziert mit 100W 60K ppds  - und nix pfeift!


----------



## Stefan84 (7. März 2015)

Wenn das so weitergeht hat mein großer Rechner heute abend Wochenende 
Kann ja nicht angehen das es für die Core_15 nur solch lächerlich mickrigen Punkte gibt. Dafür muss ich die Stromrechnung nicht in die Höhe treiben, vom Gefiepe was den Hund schon ganz wuschig macht ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## Amigafan (7. März 2015)

*@Stefan84*

Ein kleiner Tipp zur Optimierung der PPD:
Nutze das Flag: *next-unit-percentage=100*, damit die Daten für eine neue WU erst geladen werden, wenn die "alte" WU zu 100% berechnet wurde.
Damit "verschenkst" Du keine Wartezeit, die sich bei Deiner Config ergibt, weil die neue WU warten muß, bis der letzte Frame der vorhergehenden WU berechnet wurde - und schnell genug ist Deine Internetverbindung wohl, um eine neue WU innerhalb einiger Sekunden herunterzuladen (in dieser Zeit beendet der Client die Berechnung und packt die Daten ).
Daduch hast Du praktisch keine Warte- bzw. "Stillstandszeit" mehr (wichtig für Core17/18-WU´s!).


----------



## Stefan84 (7. März 2015)

Danke für den Tip.
Bei der CPU hatte ich den flag gesetzt, bei der GPU aber noch nicht. Warum auch immer


----------



## Muschkote (7. März 2015)

Nach der nun 5. 8018 in Folge stelle ich das Falten vorläufig ein. Ich habe zwar *kein* Fiepen auf meiner 970 Windforce bei 1500MHz aber bei dem ppd/Watt Verhältnis vergeht es mir endgültig. Sry Leute.


----------



## Stefan84 (7. März 2015)

Ich bin auch sehr schwer am grübeln ob ich meinen Falter heute abend ins wohlverdiente Wochenende schicke... 56,5k für maximale Power - ein No-Go.
Am liebsten würde ich ja mal ne Mail nach *StanD*ford schicken, aber a) is my english not the yellow from the egg und b) bringt es genau: NULL.


----------



## Rarek (7. März 2015)

my English is very well, too.


----------



## Bumblebee (7. März 2015)

Zugegeben - das ganze ist maximal


----------



## Stefan84 (7. März 2015)

Ich muss jetzt nochmal nachfragen, ob ich das auch richtig verstanden habe:
ich meine hier irgendwo gelesen zu haben das die Core_15 eigentlich Ende September 2013 (!) EoL waren bzw. wurden. Also entweder hängt in den Staaten die Zeit irgendwie fest oder wir hier sind schon in der Zukunft. Aber wenn ich richtig liege haben wir heuer doch das Jahr 2015, oder? Und vom Project 8018 hatte ich bisher noch keine einzige WU, gestern und heute natürlich ausgeschlossen.

Ganz davon abesehen das es für die Core_15 die ich bisher hatte mindestens 14k Estimated Credits gab und jetzt nur rund 5800 Punkte, frage ich mich was bei denen jetzt anders ist was die viel geringere Punktzahl gerechtfertigen würde.
Denn Leistung saugen diese Einheiten ja genauso, wenn nicht sogar etwas mehr. Denn meine 970er wird mit diesen Knobeleien über 60°C heiß, was ja bisher nie der Fall war.


----------



## ProfBoom (7. März 2015)

EoL heißt in dem Falle nur, dass keine neuen Projekte mehr mit dem alten Core angelegt werden.
Die alten Projekte werden aber noch fortgeführt. Wieviele WUs dafür nötig sind, kann selbst Stanford nicht vorhersagen.


----------



## Thosch (7. März 2015)

Wo ist denn all der Glaube an die Projekte, bzw. dem Humanitären hier hin ?!? Gehts wohl doch nur um die Punkte ?!? Was ist aus der Parole "...alles muss berechnet werden..." geworden ?!?  ...  ...


----------



## Stefan84 (7. März 2015)

Ich lasse doch sowieso rechnen 
Aber mein Hund wird hier noch verrückt von der Fieperei der GTX970.

EDIT:
Weiter gehts, habe jetzt wieder eine "ruhige" WU bekommen  Der Hund guckt auch ganz erstaunt warum auf einmal Ruhe ist


----------



## Amigafan (7. März 2015)

. . . Öl ins Feuer gieß . . . 

 . . . und meine HD7870 "nuckelt" gerade an einer 10467 bei etwa 100K PPD . . . 
Die dürften ruhig noch öfters "vorbeischauen" . . .  


BTW
 . . . und außer leichtem Lüfterrauschen hört man(n) - NIX


----------



## sc59 (7. März 2015)

Für´s Fiepen kann Stanford jetzt wirlich nichts.

ProfBoom hatt recht EoL ist der Core. Die Projekt waren in der letzten Zeit einfach nicht wichtig genug somit wird die Priorität herabgesetzt. 
Jetzt ist das wohl wieder nach oben korrigiert worden. Wichtigkeit --> steigt Prio-->hoch --> berechne Core 15.
in solchen Fällen könnte  PG Transparentz schaffen indem eine Auflistung der Einheiten Anzahl zB.: mindestens 1xxxxxxxx* WU´s müssen noch berechnet werden, in die Psummery mit aufnimmt. Als nicht zu überbewertenden, aber es würde ein Anhaltspunkt sein.


----------



## Amigafan (7. März 2015)

. . . und noch mehr Öl ins Feuer gieß . . . 

Schade, dass meine N670 PE OC derzeit eine 13000er bei 85K PPD hat - hoffentlich wird die nachfolgende WU wieder eine 9411 (bei "nur" 104K PPD) - denn:
Core15 und Linux IS NICH


----------



## Rarek (7. März 2015)

schlawiner du! 

aber ich sehe auch keine 15'er unter Windoof 
meine Karte ist wohl einfach nur zu gut
 (ich kriege nur die "kleinen" 17'er (1WU/d) und die ganze 18'er Sparte (1,5 - 2WU's/d))


----------



## Stefan84 (7. März 2015)

Ich hab jetzt auch wieder eine 9411  Und für die CPU eine 6381.


----------



## Don Dogma (7. März 2015)

Wie sich heraus gestellt hat, ist die Grafikkarte an der unfreiwilligen ruhe schuld gewesen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier wurde klar Hand angelegt. Nie wieder Graka bei Ebay


----------



## Rarek (7. März 2015)

das tut in der seele weh...
mein beileid


----------



## Stefan84 (7. März 2015)

Oha 
Das ist unschön. Sehr unschön.


----------



## Bumblebee (7. März 2015)

Thosch schrieb:


> Wo ist denn all der Glaube an die Projekte, bzw. dem Humanitären hier hin ?!? Gehts wohl doch nur um die Punkte ?!? Was ist aus der Parole "...alles muss berechnet werden..." geworden ?!?  ...  ...



Da hast du natürlich recht - und *natürlich* sollen die ebenso durchgekaut werden; aber* mögen *muss man es nicht - oder??



Don Dogma schrieb:


> Wie sich heraus gestellt hat, ist die Grafikkarte an der unfreiwilligen ruhe schuld gewesen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist ein *AUTSCH* der ganz groben Sorte


----------



## Abductee (7. März 2015)

Seh ich das falsch oder ist der Kühlkörper rund geschliffen?
Oder war die punktuelle Kraft von dem Staubkorn/Dreck zu viel?


----------



## Stefan84 (7. März 2015)

Sieht bald nach beidem aus 

Ich bin grad am grübeln ob die Temp-Anzeige so richtig stimmt, kommt mir doch etwas sehr frisch vor im Gehäuse... Raumtemperatur beträgt 19,8°C.


----------



## Rarek (7. März 2015)

Don, immer Positiv sehen: so überholste mich doch net so schnell


----------



## Don Dogma (8. März 2015)

Abductee schrieb:


> Seh ich das falsch oder ist der Kühlkörper rund geschliffen?


 
Hmm guck ich mir morgen nochmal genauer an. Fakt ist, dass die XFX Aufkleber auf den Schrauben vom Kühler noch drauf waren. Gut die könnte man im Prinzip nach verrichteter Schandtat auch wieder drauf kleben. Hab nochmal geschaut, wo ich die her hatte. Nix ebay - von remarketinghits von alternate! Die hatte von Anfang an die Macke, dass sie vollflächig abwechselnde Farben/-Verläufe gezeigt hat, in der Zeit wo Windows läd bis zum login. Hatte sie dann Retour gegeben, bekam sie aber genauso wieder zurück, konnten keine Fehler entdeckt werden. Da sämtliche Spiele, Benchmarktests problemlos liefen, hab ich das dann als Charakterzug eingeordnet.  War die erste Karte, bei der ich nicht den Kühler gewechselt habe, sonst hätt ichs gleich gesehen. Im Moment fühl ich mich massiv von Alternate gelinkt!


----------



## Amigafan (8. März 2015)

Meinst Du Outlet von der Alternative?
Da gibt es doch 1 Jahr Garantie . . .


----------



## Don Dogma (8. März 2015)

Nein ich mein remarketinghits von alternate.de, die Ware mit optischen Mängeln reduziert verkauft haben. Die Seite gibts natürlich nicht mehr.. hatte die Karte im August 2013 dort  gekauft, also Garantie ist schon durch..


----------



## Thosch (8. März 2015)

... *extrem*es Pech ...


----------



## sc59 (8. März 2015)

Don Dogma schrieb:


> Nein ich mein remarketinghits von alternate.de, die Ware mit optischen Mängeln reduziert verkauft haben. Die Seite gibts natürlich nicht mehr.. hatte die Karte im August 2013 dort  gekauft, also Garantie ist schon durch..



Schau mal in deinem Alternate Konto nach, ob da dein kauf drin ist( In der Historie). Vieleicht geht ja doch was mit Garantie / Kulanz.
da müsste doch alles gelistet sein egal ob remarketinghits , zack oder outlet.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. März 2015)

Übertakte gerade meine GTX780er und ich hab eine Frage dazu:
Bringt beim falten das Übertakten des VRAM was? 
Hab meine 90MHz über dem WerksOC (geht sicher noch mehr) aber ich sehe keinen Unterschied zum WerksOC des VRAM's.


----------



## Stefan84 (9. März 2015)

Ich denke mal das der VRAM nicht das entscheidende ist, sondern der Core-Takt.
Habe meine GTX970 auch OCed, aber laut Afterburner nutzt er die Erhöhung des VRAM-Taktes nicht wirklich. Von daher denke ich mal das es nur rund 1-2 Prozentpünktchen ausmacht.


----------



## brooker (9. März 2015)

... RAM-Übertakten bringt gar nichts! Nur der Core-Takt bringt Mehrleistung.


----------



## Rarek (9. März 2015)

das einzige womit der Ram was zu tun hat, ist die WU zu halten (zumindest wird bei mir immer so viel ram belegt wie die wu groß is)


----------



## brooker (10. März 2015)

... jepp! Also, RAM-Bausteine runterlöten und Stromsparen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. März 2015)

Danke für die Info. 

In dem Fall habe ich das faltstabile OC-Limit meiner GTX 780 Poseidon bei 1280MHz GPU-Takt mit ~212kPPD gefunden, was ungefähr einem Plus von ~40kPPD  entspricht. 

Ps:
Meine OC-Erfahrungen mit der 780er deckt sich mit denen meiner ehemaligen 460ern > Gaming-OC ist nicht faltstabil auch wenn der Unterschied gerade mal 13MHz GPU-Takt sind. 


Edit:
P9112 vor dem OC 191kPPD (1156MHz) > jetzt mit 1280MHz 263kPPD


----------



## Rarek (10. März 2015)

sauber


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (10. März 2015)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Danke für die Info.
> 
> In dem Fall habe ich das faltstabile OC-Limit meiner GTX 780 Poseidon bei 1280MHz GPU-Takt mit ~212kPPD gefunden, was ungefähr einem Plus von ~40kPPD  entspricht.
> 
> ...



Wer hats erfunden  ........Der Schwabe 

Schönes Ergebnis !


----------



## Bumblebee (10. März 2015)

Also wenn ich mir das hier anschaue (unser Verlauf der letzten Tage)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dann  

Allerdings bin ich mir (noch) nicht ganz sicher ob es "Schämröte" ist
Neeee.... eigentlich bin ich mir ziemlich sicher ....

es ist *ZORNESRÖTE* über die Tatsache, dass man uns mit Core_15 zudeckt  - und dies exklusiv für die MAXWELL
es ist *ZORNESRÖTE* über die Tatsache, dass wir uns auch weiterhin "der guten Sache zuliebe" derart vorführen lassen und weiterfalten
es ist *ZORNESRÖTE* über die Tatsache, dass Stanford jeden Bezug zu seiner "Klientel" verloren hat

So, das hat etwas Druck weggenommen; ich falte immer noch weiter
Aber wie lange ich dieses Kasperletheater noch mitmache kann ich ehrlicherweise nicht sagen


----------



## Rarek (10. März 2015)

also ich glaube mit dir würde das halbe Team zerbrechen, solltest du pausieren


----------



## mattinator (10. März 2015)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> So, das hat etwas Druck weggenommen; ich falte immer noch weiter
> Aber wie lange ich dieses Kasperletheater noch mitmache kann ich ehrlicherweise nicht sagen



Wenn Du möchtest, können wir zumindest Deine Systeme mit Maxwell Karten auf Linux umstellen. Vorausgesetzt, Du benötigst auf Ihnen nicht unbedingt das Windows. Mit vorgefertigtem Image hatten wir bisher nicht so gute Erfahrungen. Aber Unterstützung per TV auf Windows-Desktop und PuTTY-ssh-Verbindung zum "roh" installierten Linux würde ich gerne geben.


----------



## Bumblebee (10. März 2015)

Rarek schrieb:


> also ich glaube mit dir würde das halbe Team zerbrechen, solltest du pausieren



Na - nimm mich da nicht zu wichtig (obwohl es natürlich schmeichelt) 



mattinator schrieb:


> Wenn Du möchtest, können wir zumindest Deine Systeme mit Maxwell Karten auf Linux umstellen. Vorausgesetzt, Du benötigst auf Ihnen nicht unbedingt das Windows. Mit vorgefertigtem Image hatten wir bisher nicht so gute Erfahrungen. Aber Unterstützung per TV auf Windows-Desktop und PuTTY-ssh-Verbindung zum "roh" installierten Linux würde ich gerne geben.



Darauf werde ich möglicherweise zurückkommen; jedenfalls danke für das Angebot
Aber eine wirklich Lösung für meine *ZORNESRÖTE *wäre das nicht 
Es geht ja hier nicht (nur) um mich - es geht um die Art und Weise wie Stanford die freiwilligen Helfer behandelt 
Ihre momentane, indiskutable Art könnten sie nur noch steigern indem sie Eintritt verlangen würden


----------



## Stefan84 (10. März 2015)

Sag das ja nicht zu laut, am Ende lesen die das hier noch und machen es wirklich 
Aber Recht hast du. Da frag ich mich warum ich mir die neueste GraKa geholt habe, wenn doch "ältere" Modelle viel besser belohnt werden. Mich dünkt ich hatte irgendwo schonmal geschrieben das wir unsere 386er mit der Geforce 256 mal wieder rausholen sollten. Im Automobilbereich funktioniert Downsizing doch auch halbwegs, warum also nicht mal auf Hardware anwenden? 

EDIT:
bei mir rödelt übrigens auch wieder ne Core_15 rum


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. März 2015)

Das mit der Zornesröte kann ich mehr als nur verstehen:
Eigentlich wollte ich ja am Sonntag mein 1090T samt 780er wieder in Faltrente schicken und nur noch mit dem Server falten, aber bei der aktuellen Punkteausbeute meines Server muss ich mir echt Gedanken machen ob es umgekehrt nicht besser wäre.


----------



## Rarek (10. März 2015)

Windoof Server? wenn ja, gemietet?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. März 2015)

Rarek schrieb:


> Windoof Server? wenn ja, gemietet?


Ich meine meinen E5-2687W ES-Faltserver (klick in meiner Signatur auf Faltserver).


----------



## TheSebi41 (10. März 2015)

Ich falte jedenfalls weiter, auch wenn nur mehr mit geringem OC und Undervolting  So schön leise und sparsam 
Bin schon bei über 600 KWh dieses Jahr nur mit meinem Großen 
Aber wenn wir einen offiziellen Streik machen bin ich dabei


----------



## Rarek (10. März 2015)

also kein gemieteter...
Linux drauf und gut is 
(ich seh es noch kommen dass hier bald fast alle Falter Linux am laufen ham)


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. März 2015)

Rarek schrieb:


> Linux drauf und gut is


Rate mal was bei den ausgelaufenen BigWU's eine Grundvoraussetzung war und ich deswegen seit bereits über 3 Jahren einsetzte? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheSebi41 (10. März 2015)

Hmm, vielleicht 16 Kerne und Linux


----------



## Icebreaker87 (10. März 2015)

Solche hätte ich gerne viel öfters 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stefan84 (10. März 2015)

So langsam geht mir das Gefiepe von den Core_15 bzw. der Graka mächtig auf den Zeiger


----------



## brooker (11. März 2015)

... Ohrstöpsel und Hintergrundmusik helfen , nicht verzagen!


----------



## Stefan84 (11. März 2015)

Das hilft aber dem Hund nicht wirklich...


----------



## acer86 (11. März 2015)

Stefan84 schrieb:


> Das hilft aber dem Hund nicht wirklich...



Da gibt es auch was für Hunde: Mutt Muffs - Gehörschutz-Versand.de

und schon sind die Core 15Wu´s kein Problem mehr


----------



## brooker (11. März 2015)

... wenns es um den Wuff geht, bitte dreh schnell den Core-Takt runter, sodass es weg geht. Der Hund wird ja irre :o( ! Bitte nicht...


----------



## ANDMAN2201 (11. März 2015)

So... Extra dafür hab ich mich nun auch mal hier angemeldet:

Die Zornesröte kann ich nur teilen. Es ist wirklich eine bodenlose Respektlosigkeit, wie hier mit SPENDERN umgegangen wird. Wohlgemerkt tatsächlich mit Menschen, die ihr Geld in Form von Strom / Rechenleistung verschenken.

Sicher geht es um eine ernste Sache, aber die Punkte sind nun einmal das, was die Leute durch den Wettbewerb bei Laune hält.

Auch meine 980 rödelt seit Montag die meiste Zeit für 40 - 80k PPD - wenn das so weiter geht wohl nicht mehr lange.


----------



## Bumblebee (11. März 2015)

ANDMAN2201 schrieb:


> So... Extra dafür hab ich mich nun auch mal hier angemeldet:
> 
> Die Zornesröte kann ich nur teilen....



Na dann hat das ganze ja auch was Gutes...
Jetzt kannst wenigstens nachlesen wie wir dir gratulieren - hier zum Beispiel


----------



## Stefan84 (11. März 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> ... wenns es um den Wuff geht, bitte dreh schnell den Core-Takt runter, sodass es weg geht. Der Hund wird ja irre :o( ! Bitte nicht...



Da kann ich drehen wie ich will, die pfeift munter weiter vor sich hin... Ich habe es jetzt so gelöst das der Hund Zimmer-Verbot hat wenn eine 15er ansteht. Klingt komisch, ist aber das beste für mich, den PC und vor allem dem Hund


----------



## ANDMAN2201 (11. März 2015)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Na dann hat das ganze ja auch was Gutes...
> Jetzt kannst wenigstens nachlesen wie wir dir gratulieren - hier zum Beispiel



Ich lese ja schon seit ein paar Wochen mit. Der rechte Grund mich anzumelden und mitzuschreiben hatte sich aber bisher noch nicht ergeben, zumal ich momentan ganz schön im Stress bin.

Aber ich gelobe Besserung und damit, dass ich versuchen werde mich nun - da ich angemeldet bin - auch hier und da mal einzubringen.


Juhu... Der erste Core 17 für heute!


----------



## Thosch (11. März 2015)

Also ich muss sagen das es mir bei BOINC (im Mom ausschl. SETI) doch fast schon besser geht mit meinem 32Core (mit LINUX).   Hab auch keinen Druck mit den Ablaufzeiten, die liegen frühestens  (aktuell) 31.März und +. Muss also die Maschine nicht laufen lassen,  wenn ich nicht zu Hause bin mach ich das Teil aus ... *extrem* Strom-sparend und HW-schonend !!   Bin ich wieder in der Wohnhöhle dann Kiste an und es gehts weiter.  Falls ich E.T. finde dann werde ich auch noch namentlich genannt ...  ... Wöllte ich das derzeitige Team wechseln dann bekomme ich meine bis dahin errechneten Punkte mit übertragen, nicht wie in F@H wieder bei null anfangen ... das ist doch auch was.


----------



## mattinator (11. März 2015)

Thosch schrieb:


> Falls ich E.T. finde dann werde ich auch noch namentlich genannt ...


Sag mir Bescheid, würde ich cool finden.


----------



## Uwe64LE (11. März 2015)

Vergiß nicht, E.T. zu fragen, ob er bei F@H mit einsteigt.


----------



## Thosch (12. März 2015)

Der wird wohl nicht helfen können, die kennen solche Probs schon längst nicht mehr. Vllt. will er vorher noch Kosten gg. Nutzen abwäagen, holt sich evtl. noch'n paar Infos aus dem TV und meint dann das es sich eh nicht mehr lohnt mitzufalten.


----------



## picar81_4711 (13. März 2015)

Schade, dass Du nicht mehr bei uns bist, Thosch......


----------



## Thosch (13. März 2015)

Hat nix mit dem Team zu tun. Nur die Stanford-Politik passt mir im Mom *extrem* und überhaupt nicht.


----------



## ANDMAN2201 (14. März 2015)

Es wird wieder besser  Nur ein einziger 15er heute.

Auch wenn hier jetzt dauernd so mittelmäßig schnelle 18er falten. Die bringen wenigstens ~335k PPD.


----------



## Stefan84 (14. März 2015)

Ich hatte die letzten Tage einige (viele) Core_15, jetzt hab ich endlich mal wieder das Glück einer 9411


----------



## picar81_4711 (14. März 2015)

Komisch....ich bekomme seit Wochen nur 17er WUs für meine zwei GTX970er......


----------



## ANDMAN2201 (15. März 2015)

Jetzt gerade 9201 ---> 405.000PPD   Juhu!


----------



## brooker (15. März 2015)

... 17er WUs die letzten Wochen, unter LINUX vielleicht, aber unter Windows nur 15er! Gestern waren mal zwei 0x18er dabei.


----------



## ebastler (15. März 2015)

meine GPU WU hat sich schpn wieder verschluckt und kommt nicht voran. Das geht mir langsam aber sicher auf den Sack. Immer, wenn ich mal falten will, hab ich erst 10min lang ne normale GPU Last, dann 50-60W und nix passiert mehr. Clocks sind absolut stabil, hab auf denen auch schonmal 48h durchgefaltet.

So n Dreck. Die 10469er WU gerade, und noch ne andere 104xx machen nur Ärger. Ich will die 13000/13001 wieder, die ich früher immer hatte! Mehr PPD und keine Späßchen...


----------



## Stefan84 (15. März 2015)

Ich will auch lieber mehr Core_17 als die lahmen 15er  Nur uns fragt ja keiner.
Und nur des Faltens willen auf Linux wechseln kommt mir nicht auf den Bildschirm... Sieht man ja auch bei mir schön: Stefan84 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats Vorgestern 300k Punkte, gestern dank der Core_15 nur 155k


----------



## ebastler (15. März 2015)

Stefan84 schrieb:


> Ich will auch lieber mehr Core_17 als die lahmen 15er  Nur uns fragt ja keiner.
> Und nur des Faltens willen auf Linux wechseln kommt mir nicht auf den Bildschirm... Sieht man ja auch bei mir schön: Stefan84 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats Vorgestern 300k Punkte, gestern dank der Core_15 nur 155k



Ich kriege eigentlich nur Core_17, aber behinderte -.-


----------



## LikZ (15. März 2015)

hab auch erstmal pausiert... geht mir aktuell einfach zu sehr gegen den Strich mit den 8018ern.... da spring ich so lange auf BOINC


----------



## Henninges (15. März 2015)

lass gerade meine titan wieder mitfalten...äusserst fragwürdige 20k ppd, vielleicht liegt's am "unterbau" ?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. März 2015)

Henninges schrieb:


> lass gerade meine titan wieder mitfalten...äusserst fragwürdige 20k ppd, vielleicht liegt's am "unterbau" ?


Mehr als nur fragwürdig!


----------



## Bumblebee (15. März 2015)

Henninges schrieb:


> lass gerade meine titan wieder mitfalten...äusserst fragwürdige 20k ppd, vielleicht liegt's am "unterbau" ?



Das ist ja unterirdisch - kann das wirklich sein ??
Gib doch bitte mal Details


----------



## Henninges (16. März 2015)

der titan liegt nur ein sockel 775 system, in form eines pentium dualcores e2140 mit 4gb ram, zu verfügung...die cpu faltet nicht mit, nur die titan soll die proteine wegbügeln.


----------



## Bumblebee (16. März 2015)

Danke für die Info

Aber selbst unter diesen "reduzierten" Bedingungen müsste da wesentlich mehr drinne liegen
Was für eine WU kaut die TITAN denn durch??


----------



## ANDMAN2201 (16. März 2015)

In Anbetracht der gutgeschriebenen 4000 Punkte müsste es 9116 gewesen sein. Dann kommen 20k PPD auch grob hin - ohne Bonus allerdings.


----------



## Henninges (16. März 2015)

es waren 9116er im x18 core...momentan hab ich eine 10486er am wickel...ppd steigt auf 31k


----------



## ANDMAN2201 (16. März 2015)

Das steht doch aber wirklich in keinem Verhältnis mehr. So viel langsamer dürfte die Titan doch nicht sein. 
9116 auf gtx980:
Avg. Time / Frame : 00:01:30 - 402.432,5 PPD


----------



## Henninges (16. März 2015)

halt ich jetzt auch für einen SEHR grossen unterschied...allerdings kämpft die titan auch mit der hitze...somit ist kein boost länger als ein paar sekunden "stable"...dümpelt meist mit 836mhz für sich hin...


----------



## Bumblebee (16. März 2015)

ANDMAN2201 schrieb:


> Das steht doch aber wirklich in keinem Verhältnis mehr.
> 9116 auf gtx980:
> Avg. Time / Frame : 00:01:30 - 402.432,5 PPD



Auch wenn die TITAN natürlich nicht mehr allerneueste Tech. ist - DAS ist dann doch erschreckend
Klar, die GTX 980 ist heftig schneller getaktet - aber trotzdem ...


----------



## Henninges (16. März 2015)

uups...mein fehler...hatte den passkey noch nicht im client... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. März 2015)

Meine 780er ist relativ vergleichbar mit der Titan, aber selbst nur mit dem WerksOC sind 165kPPD drin.

Edit:
Ohne Passkey gibts natürlich nix anständiges zu zählen.


----------



## Henninges (16. März 2015)

die 780er ist eh flotter unterwegs...


----------



## Bumblebee (16. März 2015)

Henninges schrieb:


> uups...mein fehler...hatte den passkey noch nicht im client...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na das ist doch schon mal was ...


----------



## Stefan84 (17. März 2015)

Sodele, unter den Top 40 bin ich jetzt schonmal 
Dann sollte ich mein Faltziel dieses Jahr, unter die Top 30 zu kommen, ja doch evtl. schaffen...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. März 2015)

Was ist den schon wieder mit der Standfort-Seite los? 
Da will man sein Zertifikat für die 300Mio holen und es geht nicht. 

Edit:
Jetzt ist es gegangen.


----------



## Henninges (17. März 2015)

nicht schön :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hab den kühler der titan gewechselt...der edle orginal kühler leuchtet zwar hübsch grün, jedoch blieb der boost nicht stabil...jetzt faltet die karte mit konstanten 1019mhz, bei 13°c geringerer coretemp...
jedoch ist mir aufgefallen, das die gpu auslastung bei dieser WU ständig zwischen 63% - 93% schwankt...kennt jemand das problem ? wäre ja schön, wenn die gpu auf 100% laufen würde...


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (17. März 2015)

Du solltest mehr CPU Cores der CPU geben damit diese dann besser ausgelastet ist


----------



## Henninges (17. März 2015)

die cpu faltet nicht mit...die beiden kerne befeuern nur die gpu.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (17. März 2015)

Dann hast du zu wenig Kerne zum befeuern deiner GPU 
Die CPU Leistung reicht nicht aus !


----------



## ANDMAN2201 (17. März 2015)

Die 980 genehmigt sich - übertaktet - auch einen voll ausgelasteten Kern und braucht zusätzlich noch Leistung in Reserve. Wenn ich ihr nur den einen Kern gebe, bricht die GPU Load auch immer wieder ein und wird insgesamt sehr unruhig.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. März 2015)

Henninges schrieb:


> jedoch ist mir aufgefallen, das die gpu auslastung bei dieser WU ständig zwischen 63% - 93% schwankt...kennt jemand das problem ? wäre ja schön, wenn die gpu auf 100% laufen würde...


Leg dich nicht auf 100% Auslastung bei der GPU fest > so komisch es auch klingt, die gibt es nicht mehr! 

Kleines Beispiel an mein 1090T-Rechner:
1090T befeuert nur die 780er mit ~17% Last.
Die 780er faltet aktuell eine P9411 und hat relativ konstant 88% Auslastung bei ~210kPPD.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (18. März 2015)

Hallo! Und zwar wollte ich bei F@H mitmachen. Mir gefällt diese gesamte BOINC-Geschichte, weil ich brim Nichtstun Leuten "helfen" kann. Jedoch frage ich mich: Wie hoch steigen die Stromkosten?

Mein PC ist in meiner Signatur.

Sind sie bei euch drastisch gestiegen?


----------



## Rarek (18. März 2015)

der würde ganz grob gerundet @stock 300W ziehen (pro Stunde)


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (18. März 2015)

120 Watt die Grafikkarte (nicht OC), CPU, Mainboard + Rest 100 Watt also ca. 220 - 240 Watt so um den dreh wird er brauchen beim Falten.


----------



## hbf878 (18. März 2015)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> 120 Watt die Grafikkarte (nicht OC), CPU, Mainboard + Rest 100 Watt also ca. 220 - 240 Watt so um den dreh wird er brauchen beim Falten.



Eigentlich sollte die Grafikkarte nicht mehr als 90W ziehen. Rest eher 50W. Mit Netzteilverlusten 165W.
siehe letzte Seite von http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...-/353634-wie-falten-die-neuen-n_vidias-7.html
macht ca 1.10€ pro Tag (24h)


----------



## Thosch (18. März 2015)

Als ich einmal das ganze Jahr 24/7 den 32Core (ca.330W lt. Zalman) hab falten lassen gabs im drauffolgenden Jahr von mir eine Nachzahlung im mittleren 3-stelligen (lks vom Komma) Bereich.


----------



## LikZ (18. März 2015)

also wenn du 24/7 damit faltest und nur die GPU nimmst (weil die CPU sich vom Watt/PPD Verhältnis nicht lohnt) liegst du bei etwa 130 -150 Watt die er ziehen wird aus der Dose. Damit liegst du wie hbf sagt um 1-1,2€ am Tag je nach Anbieter. Aufs Jahr kannst du selber rechnen


----------



## Mr.Knister (20. März 2015)

Mag vielleicht mal jemand die Punkteliste(n) zentral sammeln und ggf. anpinnen? (Oder übersehe ich was?)

Die ppd/Watt von heutigen CPUs sind im Vergleich zu halbwegs aktuellen Grakas ja wirklich enttäuschend. Bei gleichzeitigem Falten mit dem normalen Client schafft mein i5 (3 Kerne belastet, Sandy) nicht mal 200ppd/Watt und die HD 7870 so an die 500 

EDIT: NaCl wirft einiges mehr ab. Auf meinem BayTrail-Notebook so an die 600 ppd/Watt, Desktop keine Ahnung, aber mehr (...als der FAHClient). EDIT²: Auf "mittel" müssten es ca. 300 sein.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. März 2015)

Mr.Knister schrieb:


> Mag vielleicht mal jemand die Punkteliste(n) zentral sammeln und ggf. anpinnen? (Oder übersehe ich was?)


Meinst du die Ranglisten? 
PC Games Hardware - Team Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

Oder was Hardware so erfaltet?  
Folding@Home Stats und PPD vergleich


----------



## Mr.Knister (20. März 2015)

Letzteres. Da gab es doch mehrere Anlaufstellen, u.a. ein Google-Doc. Vielleicht sollte ich mir einfach mal ein paar Lesezeichen setzen


----------



## Thosch (21. März 2015)

In der Vergleichsliste gibts gar keine 770er GTX ...  ...
Btw ... ich jage mal dieses WE ein paar Watt beim Falten mit dem GamesPC durch ...  ... ET sucht der Server ...  ...


----------



## ProfBoom (21. März 2015)

Meine HD7870 bekommt gerade Unterstützung von meinem Android Phone
Folding@Home client for Android Mobile phones


----------



## Special_Flo (21. März 2015)

Welches Phone ist es?  Und wie läuft es denn?


----------



## ProfBoom (21. März 2015)

Nexus 5. Punkte gibt's noch nicht, nur Minuten.
Es gelten auch noch alle Einschränkungen:
-Faltzeit ist auf sechs Stunden begrenzt, es lässt sich nur die Startzeit festlegen
-Das Handy muss voll geladen, am Netz und im WLAN sein.


----------



## Special_Flo (21. März 2015)

Ok. Dann darf mein s1 auch mal ran xD


----------



## Henninges (23. März 2015)

WaKü komponenten für die titan sind geordert...ein dicker 240er sollte doch wohl reichen, mit dem evga luftkühler macht sie ja schon ad hoc ihre 1019mhz boost und hält diesen seit nunmehr 9 tagen...


----------



## Stefan84 (24. März 2015)

Ich werde wohl in den kommenden Tagen das Folding mal wieder etwas zurückfahren müssen 
Sprich, es ist dann erstmal nur noch der NaCl am falten... Ich habe jetzt in den gut 1,5 Monaten schon rund 480 kWh gebraucht. Dazu kommt das seit gestern ein Trockner im Bad aufgestellt werden musste, da bei der Sanierung am Abwassersystem gepfuscht worden ist und der komplette Leitungskanal nur sehr feucht ist und getrocknet werden muss. Irgendwie spricht in letzter Zeit alles gegen mich


----------



## ebastler (24. März 2015)

Meine erste WU seit Langem, die wieder richtig Punkte einbringt 
Man beachte die PPD, die sind GPU only, da meine CPU schon fertig hat (ich brauche den PC gleich selbst mit voller Leistung)...
Not bad ^^


----------



## Keinem (24. März 2015)

Stefan84 schrieb:


> Ich werde wohl in den kommenden Tagen das Folding mal wieder etwas zurückfahren müssen
> Sprich, es ist dann erstmal nur noch der NaCl am falten... Ich habe jetzt in den gut 1,5 Monaten schon rund 480 kWh gebraucht. Dazu kommt das seit gestern ein Trockner im Bad aufgestellt werden musste, da bei der Sanierung am Abwassersystem gepfuscht worden ist und der komplette Leitungskanal nur sehr feucht ist und getrocknet werden muss. Irgendwie spricht in letzter Zeit alles gegen mich


Das wird schon wieder   !


----------



## Bumblebee (24. März 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Meine erste WU seit Langem, die wieder richtig Punkte einbringt
> Man beachte die PPD, die sind GPU only, da meine CPU schon fertig hat (ich brauche den PC gleich selbst mit voller Leistung)...
> Not bad ^^



Ja, das sind die Nettigkeiten die uns bei der Stange halten


----------



## picar81_4711 (25. März 2015)

Stefan84 schrieb:


> Ich werde wohl in den kommenden Tagen das Folding mal wieder etwas zurückfahren müssen
> Sprich, es ist dann erstmal nur noch der NaCl am falten... Ich habe jetzt in den gut 1,5 Monaten schon rund 480 kWh gebraucht. Dazu kommt das seit gestern ein Trockner im Bad aufgestellt werden musste, da bei der Sanierung am Abwassersystem gepfuscht worden ist und der komplette Leitungskanal nur sehr feucht ist und getrocknet werden muss. Irgendwie spricht in letzter Zeit alles gegen mich


Stell doch deinen Faltrechner im Bad auf, der trocknet auch alles sehr schön.....


----------



## mattinator (25. März 2015)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Stell doch deinen Faltrechner im Bad auf, der trocknet auch alles sehr schön.....


Hohe Luftfeuchtigkeit und hohe Temperaturen ist doch nicht so ganz gut. Wir hatten kürzlich in der Fa. durch einen Wasserschaden im Obergeschoss eingeweichte Mineralwolle in der Zwischendecke über dem Serverraum. Ich habe jeden Tag gut einen halben Auffangbehälter voll Wasser aus dem Luftentfeuchter geholt.


----------



## Stefan84 (26. März 2015)

Eben, im Bad hat es jetzt mindestens gute 30 Grad, dazu noch die hohe Luftfeuchtigkeit. Glaube also nicht das es förderlich für die HW wäre


----------



## brooker (27. März 2015)

... ich sehe hier wunderschöne 0x18er WUs die meine 970GTX sehr mag: Zwischensprint mit dem Gaming-Rechner


----------



## Stefan84 (27. März 2015)

Core_15 ftw  Schon wieder den ganzen Tag nur am fiepen.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ebastler (27. März 2015)

Ich hatte noch nie ne 15er :o
Ich hab immer nur 17er, aber meine geliebten 13000/13001 scheinen aus zu sein, und alle Neuen lasten mir mal eben die Karte um 20-30W weniger aus, und bringen 20-30k PPD weniger -.-


----------



## mattinator (27. März 2015)

Stefan84 schrieb:


> Core_15 ftw  Schon wieder den ganzen Tag nur am fiepen.



Meine 970 fiept jetzt sicher auch. Allerdings muss ich sie nicht hören, da ich noch in der Fa. bin. Leider gab es heute früh selbst nacht reboot keine GPU-Projekte unter Linux, da habe ich mal auf Windows gewechselt. Heute abend werde ich mal wieder Linuxtesten.
Wenn Du im Moment nichts weiter auf dem Rechner machst, kannst Du Deinem CPU-Client ruhig ein paar mehr Cores gönnen. Sollte beim Core_18-Projekte der GPU kaum schaden.


----------



## brooker (27. März 2015)

... meine CPU faltet immer per NaCl mit allem was idle ist!


----------



## Bumblebee (27. März 2015)

*Schmerzsteigernde Massnahme*

Ihr wisst ja, um einem Falter Schmerzen zuzufügen gibt man seinen Maxwell's Core_15 zu kauen
Nun weiss ich endlich wie man das noch steigern kann...

Zusätzlich lässt man alle AMD-Karten wegen eines leeren Servers verhungern 

Doof bloss, dass ich nicht auf Schmerzen stehe ...


----------



## brooker (27. März 2015)

... oh, ha. Was ist da wieder los.

Ich schiene Glück zu haben: seit gestern früh nur 0x18er und meine Faltstation auch auch noch 8h mit einer 0x17er WZ zu tun


----------



## trucker1963 (27. März 2015)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> *Schmerzsteigernde Massnahme*
> 
> Ihr wisst ja, um einem Falter Schmerzen zuzufügen gibt man seinen Maxwell's Core_15 zu kauen
> Nun weiss ich endlich wie man das noch steigern kann...
> ...



Sooon Mist , wollte dieses WE auch mal wieder ein paar Wu`s mit meiner AMD 290-er falten , aber wenn nix zu falten gibt wird halt wieder ausgemacht


----------



## mattinator (27. März 2015)

Evtl. sind sie bei Stanford inzwischen "aufgewacht", habe unter Windows wieder ein Core_17-Projekt bekommen.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (27. März 2015)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> *Schmerzsteigernde Massnahme*
> 
> Ihr wisst ja, um einem Falter Schmerzen zuzufügen gibt man seinen Maxwell's Core_15 zu kauen
> Nun weiss ich endlich wie man das noch steigern kann...
> ...



Tröste dich ! Ich bekomme auch keine WU für meine kleine AMD


----------



## Bumblebee (27. März 2015)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Tröste dich ! Ich bekomme auch keine WU für meine kleine AMD



Ich steigere ...

Doof ist, dass es mich nicht tröstet wenn andere auch leiden


----------



## brooker (27. März 2015)

... beim mir läuft alles super: die 970 GTX hat 0x18er und die kleine AMD 260x lutscht eine 0x17 mit rund 48K ppds runter.


----------



## Icebreaker87 (27. März 2015)

Kann mich auch nicht beklagen. Läuft problemlos mit meiner 270x


----------



## Stefan84 (28. März 2015)

Ich hab mit meiner GTX970 noch keine Core_18 gesehen... 
Nur Core_15 und Core_17.


----------



## Bumblebee (28. März 2015)

trucker1963 schrieb:


> Sooon Mist , wollte dieses WE auch mal wieder ein paar Wu`s mit meiner AMD 290-er falten , aber wenn nix zu falten gibt wird halt wieder ausgemacht



Entwarnung - seit gestern Abend läufts wieder


----------



## picar81_4711 (28. März 2015)

Habe nichts bemerkt......


----------



## brooker (28. März 2015)

... habe auf der 970er GTX jetzt nur noch ne 0x17er am Laufen. Hoffe, dass die 0x15er mir fern bleiben.! Meine AMD 260X hat auch noch ordentlich zu tun. Die aktuelle 0x17er schlägt mit 25K ppds zu buchen


----------



## Rarek (30. März 2015)

... ich lass meinen Großen grad nur Nachts laufen... man merkts in den Punkten... 
aber was will man machen, ich bin nunmal auswärts bis zum 17. und könnte den PC nur auf der Minimalsten Kühlungskonfig laufen lassen (Gehäuselüfter aus und das Gehäuse mit 2cm Schlitz auf)
die CPU dankt den Betrieb mit 300rpm Lüfter aufm Turm mit 60°C (20% Auslastung/Grundlast) und die Graka dann so wie immer mit 28°C - 30°C bei 1500rpm

denn wenn es der HTD (Haustechnische Dienst) mitkriegt, dass der der Läuft während ich nicht innerhalb von 5 min. da antanzen kann, dann machen die ihn mit ner Kabelschere aus


----------



## Stefan84 (30. März 2015)

Ich hab meinen Laptop für diese Woche auch mal in den Urlaub geschickt ^^ Mal sehen wie sich das auf die Punkte auswirkt. Wenn ich mich nicht verrechnet habe bringt der Laptop am Tag ~15k PPD (NaCl only).


----------



## joraku (30. März 2015)

Ich schaue gerade mal in Folding@Home rein. 
Bis nach Ostern bin ich noch von meinem Desktop-PC (der allerdings mit euren Systemen hier bei Weitem nicht mithalten kann ) getrennt, da Heimaturlaub.
Hab meinem Dad letztes Jahr einen neuen Office PC gebaut, ein AMD FX-6300 8@3,5Ghz), 8 GB Ram und eine herumliegende GTX 460, dazu noch eine SSD. Außer die CPU und die SSD sind alle anderen Teile gebraucht.  Jetzt lastet der das Teil nie aus...  - da dachte ich mir, da schaue ich mal hier rein und sehe, was sich mit ungenutzter Rechenleistung anstellen lässt. 
Die Punkte gehen natürlich an #70335. Allerdings dauert es noch ein bisschen bis die erste WU abgeschlossen ist. 

Mit meinem Vater werde ich dann mal die Tage sprechen, denn für derart nützliche Projekte lässt er sich begeistern. In meiner Studenten-WG kann ich nicht 24/7 falten, da ich im gleichen Zimmer auch schlafe und desweiteren die Energiekosten dann ein Thema werden könnten. Da ich allerdings meist nur Textverarbeitung, bisschen Internet und nebenher Musik höre, sind während der PC läuft eine Menge ungenutzter Ressourcen da. Die 970 darf sich dann ja auch nicht langweilen.


----------



## Bumblebee (30. März 2015)

joraku schrieb:


> .... Die 970 darf sich dann ja auch nicht langweilen.



.. auf gar keinen Fall, die wird sonst lahm


----------



## Stefan84 (1. April 2015)

Nanu, die Stats sind wohl im moment down?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (1. April 2015)

Jopp sind down !


----------



## Stefan84 (2. April 2015)

Und wieder fiept die Karte seit 2 Tagen munter vor sich hin  Die Stats scheinen wohl immer noch nicht zu funktionieren?


----------



## Bumblebee (2. April 2015)

Stats funktionieren wieder nicht ..
Für AMD-Karten hat es wieder/immer noch zu wenige WU's

- alles einfach


----------



## joraku (2. April 2015)

Stats funktionieren bei mir. Zumindest Donor.

Paar 1er mehr sind definitv das Ziel für April. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (2. April 2015)

Stefan84 schrieb:


> Die Stats scheinen wohl immer noch nicht zu funktionieren?



Waren zwischendurch mal wieder da, jetzt sind sie wieder weg. Da haben sie bei EOC wohl größere Probleme.


----------



## Stefan84 (3. April 2015)

Was ist das denn hier für eine Monster-WU?
Zu der Core_15 muss ich ja glaube nichts weiter erwähnen, oder? Sieht man ja an meinem Ergebnis für gestern  Stefan84 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picar81_4711 (3. April 2015)

ärgerlich....


----------



## mattinator (4. April 2015)

Vllt. bringt OpenCL 1.2 für die NVIDIA-Karten etwas: Geforce-Treiber 350.05: Nvidia veröffentlicht Hotfix mit OpenCL 1.2-Unterstützung. Wie sieht es im Moment unter Windows mit Core_17 aus ? Würde dem Treiber gerne eine Chance geben.


----------



## Muschkote (4. April 2015)

Muss ich noch probieren. 
Aber mal eine andere Frage. Kennt jemand den Prozess "Behavioral Analysis Proxy" der stammt von "AVKBap64.exe" (GDATA Internetsecurity) und verursacht bei Core 17 WUs stolze 20% CPU Last auf einem 
Xeon 1230 v3 @ 3,7GHz. Habe meinem System eine 2. GPU dazu gefügt, und wenn nun beide eine Core 17 WU bekommen (was zwar selten ist), knickt die GPU-Auslastung auf etwa 80% pro GPU ein.
Was macht der Prozess und was kann ich dagegen tun?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (5. April 2015)

GDATA deinstallieren und einen Antivirus drauf der nicht viele Zusatz Anwendungen öffnet.
Ich nutze Avast und kann mich da nicht beklagen, nervt auch nicht ständig mit Zusatz Update Bildern etc.


----------



## Rarek (5. April 2015)

mir reicht mein Server und das von MS


----------



## brooker (8. April 2015)

... was ist passiert?   Wir sind unter die 10Mio Marke gefallen!


----------



## Rarek (8. April 2015)

meine 40k - 60k PPD z.B.
 (die nicht da ist)


----------



## Bumblebee (8. April 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> ... was ist passiert?   Wir sind unter die 10Mio Marke gefallen!



Was passiert ist ??

Nun, viele 8018er haben uns rabiat runtergerissen
Ausserdem haben ein paar (verständlicherweise) "den Pickel weggeschmissen"

Aber das kommt wieder - schaut für den Moment grad nicht so schlecht aus


----------



## Rarek (8. April 2015)

ich habe grad nur keine Zeit den unbeaufsichtigt laufen zu lassen... (darf ich nur, wenn ich innerhalb von 2-5 min am PC sitzen kann)
und da ich drad auswärts bin... muss der halt aus bleiben


----------



## ebastler (8. April 2015)

Ich bin grad seit 2 Wochen bei meinen Eltern, meine gelegentlichen Peaks von 200k Punkten fehlen also auch^^ Aber so unregelmäßig wie ich was mache (Meine Mitbewohner köpfen mich sonst wegen der Stromkosten), macht das auch wenig aus....


----------



## Rarek (8. April 2015)

achwas... zieh durch da  
aber ich muss meine 300kW/Monat aber auch net selbst zahlen...  (deswegen habe ich auch keine Großen probleme was Stromkosten angeht  )


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. April 2015)

Von mir fehlen auch ~80kPPD, da meine Xeon nur NaCl falten.


----------



## joraku (8. April 2015)

Ist es eigentlich normal, dass die GPU eine WU bekommt an der sie 10 Tage faltet?  Irgendwie gibt es dafür dann viel zu wenig Punkte. Stimmt da irgendwas mit Treiber etc. nicht? Oder eignet sich meine gerade verbaute GTX 570 einfach nicht dafür? (Ist OC ein Problem?)


----------



## brooker (8. April 2015)

... Joraku: gebe uns mal mehr Daten zu Deinem Thema! Evtl. ist die 570 GTX dafür bereits zu schwach bzw. man kann durch Optimierungen noch was verbessern.


----------



## mattinator (8. April 2015)

joraku schrieb:


> Stimmt da irgendwas mit Treiber etc. nicht? Oder eignet sich meine gerade verbaute GTX 570 einfach nicht dafür? (Ist OC ein Problem?)


Wenn möglich den 327.23-er Treiber installieren, ist für diese Karte zum Folden die beste Option.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (8. April 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> ... was ist passiert?   Wir sind unter die 10Mio Marke gefallen!



Ich bin diese Woche im Urlaub da her faltet nur mein Notebook 
Also ich mache gerade - 200k ppd


----------



## mattinator (8. April 2015)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> nur mein Notebook
> Also ich mache gerade - 200k ppd



Mit dem Notebook 200k  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...-my-notebook-acer-aspire-5742g-der-umbau.html


----------



## TheSebi41 (8. April 2015)

Nein mit dem PC + Notebook


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (9. April 2015)

mattinator schrieb:


> Mit dem Notebook 200k  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...-my-notebook-acer-aspire-5742g-der-umbau.html



Neeee  Mein "Industrial Silence" und er kleine Faltserver machen zusammen 200k, dass Notebook allein ca. 5k.
Somit falte ich aktuell -200k PPD da nur das Notebook faltet, so war dass gemeint 
Ab Sonntag bin ich wieder Vollgas am Start !


----------



## Ramons01 (9. April 2015)

Hallo ihr Falter ,

Ich bin durch Zufall auf dieses Thema gestoßen und möchte nun meinen Teil dazu beitragen, aber da ich im Moment auf der Arbeit bin kann ich das noch nicht sofort in die Praxis umsetzen.
Aber ich habe ein paar Fragen, bei denen ihr mir vielleicht weiterhelfen könnt: 

Wie stark steigen die Temps beim Falten an, kann ich das neben dem Zocken machen oder sollte ich nur falten wenn ich surfe/Musik höre etc. ? Wie sieht es mit dem Verbrauch aus, momentan verbraucht mein System ~330 Watt unter Last...muss ich mit einer saftigen Stromrechnung rechnen wenn ich falten anfange? 

Mein System (siehe Signatutr) sollte sich gut zum Falten eignen denke ich mal.


----------



## TheSebi41 (9. April 2015)

Willkommen im F@H Team

Ich empfehle dir mal auf meiner Webseite vorbeizuschaun 
Gamer folden gegen Krebs

Schöne Grüße


----------



## Rarek (9. April 2015)

wieviel Watt kann dein NT liefern?

sehr großzügig gerundet:
150W CPU
350W - 400W GPU
~50W für das kleinzeugs (DVD, platte, mobo, ...)
also ~600W (im wurst-käse fall warscheinlich 800W Spitzen)

für erfahrungswerte...

\/\/ siehe unten  \/\/

(bei 300W sind das 216kW im Monat)


----------



## ebastler (9. April 2015)

Das System eignet sind ziemlich gut, je nach dem, welche Workunits du kriegst, solltest du (ohne OC) bis zu 280k PPD wildern. Mit GPU OC auch mal 300k oder mehr. Stromverbrauch... Mein System ist sehr ähnlich und frisst beim Falten 250-300W, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere... Habe aber länger nicht mehr gemessen und erinnere mich nicht mehr genau.


----------



## Ramons01 (9. April 2015)

Vielen Dank für die Info. 

Ich werde mich auf der Seite mal ein wenig einlesen.

Wann faltet ihr so und wie bereits vorher geschrieben...kann ich neben dem zocken auch falten und lohnt sich das? Weil wenn es z.B. am Wochenende mal längere Sessions werden, würde das sicher zusätzlich was bringen.

Edit: Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil...vergesst die Frage mit dem zocken, es steht ja schon auf der Seite. 

Edit2: Ich falte jetzt während der Arbeit NaCl mit Chrome, das geht ganz gut auf diesen alten Athlon II Kisten (Einstellung "light").


----------



## Rarek (9. April 2015)

kannst auch gut auf full laufen lassen... 
oder hast du angst dass auf Arbeit die Flash Werbung stockt wegen zu wenig leistung die über ist?


----------



## Ramons01 (9. April 2015)

Rarek schrieb:


> kannst auch gut auf full laufen lassen...
> oder hast du angst dass auf Arbeit die Flash Werbung stockt wegen zu wenig leistung die über ist?



Hey es geht sogar. 
Bei Mittel zeigt es schon 100% CPU-Last an, aber auf Full kann ich trotzdem noch relativ gut werkeln...ich lasse das mal so und schalte meine Testmaschine dazu, dann kann die durchgehend auf Full falten. 

Irgendwie komme ich gerade voll ins Falt-Fieber...


----------



## Rarek (9. April 2015)

der ist auch so eingestellt, dass sobald eine Anwendung (z.B. Firefox) etwas Leistung braucht diese dann vom nacl abgezogen wird (sehe ich immer gut auf arbeit wenn ich den Fuchs auf mach)


----------



## Ramons01 (9. April 2015)

Ah, alles klar. In dem Fall super gemacht von denen...dann lasse ich wirklich immer auf Full laufen.


----------



## Bumblebee (9. April 2015)

Ramons01 schrieb:


> Irgendwie komme ich gerade voll ins Falt-Fieber...



Ja, das kennen wir alle gut 

Willkommen - und danke für deine Mithilfe


----------



## Ramons01 (9. April 2015)

Was gibt es besseres als seine unterforderte Hardware für den guten Zweck arbeiten zu lassen... 

Ich freue mich schon auf zu Hause, mal schauen was mein System so falten kann.


----------



## Muschkote (9. April 2015)

Habe das Projekt mit 2 GPUs auf meinem Board leider abbrechen müssen. Auch die "qualifizierten Antworten",  den Virenscanner zu wechseln haben nichts genutzt. Scheinbar ist mein Mainboard nicht in der Lage, 2 GPUs mit Core 17 WUs vernünftig auszulassten. (2x 99% bei Core 15 kein Problem)


----------



## Ramons01 (9. April 2015)

Muss ich Angst haben wenn mein i7 4790k bei "Full" auf die 100°C zumarschiert oder darf er das ruhig machen bei so einer Belastung?
Ich gerate bei 80°C+ immer in Sorge um meine Hardware...

Komisch ist, dass bei 100% GPU Auslastung die Vapor-X gerade noch so an der 70°C Marke kratzt...


----------



## Keinem (9. April 2015)

Auf die Dauer wird das nicht gesund sein und ist daher nicht zu empfehlen. Was hast du denn für eine Spannung anliegen?


----------



## Ramons01 (9. April 2015)

Okay, ich habe es auf "Middle" gedrosselt...das geht noch recht gut, mit max. 75℃.

Es liegen um die 1.3374 Volt an...ist das viel? Ich habe bei Windows "Höchstleistung" drinnen.


----------



## Keinem (9. April 2015)

Ramons01 schrieb:


> Okay, ich habe es auf "Middle" gedrosselt...das geht noch recht gut, mit max. 75℃.
> 
> Es liegen um die 1.3374 Volt an...ist das viel? Ich habe bei Windows "Höchstleistung" drinnen.



Das ist schon eine ordentliche Spannung. Steht die auf AUTO oder hast du die manuell eingestellt? Wenn die manuell eingestellt ist und du diese Spannung für diesen Takt wirklich brauchst, würde ich an deiner Stelle den Takt etwas zurückschrauben und in Richtung 1,25V gehen. Das ist beim Falten noch angenehm zu kühlen  .


----------



## ebastler (9. April 2015)

Wtf... Das ist etwas sehr viel. Hält die CPU schon auf Dauer aus, aber nötig sollte das nicht sein, und der Grund für die perversen Temps ist es auch...

Da wirst du im Bios mal Hand anlegen müssen.


----------



## Ramons01 (9. April 2015)

Ich habe bis jetzt noch nicht viel gemacht, die Spannung ist auf Auto.

Demnächst hole ich mir 2400er  TridentX RAM und dann wollte ich MehlstaubtheCat mal um Hilfe bitten. 

Aber jetzt weiß ich wenigstens wieso die CPU so warm wird...hab mich immer gewundert, weil der Genesis ordentlich kühlen müsste.


----------



## Keinem (9. April 2015)

Ramons01 schrieb:


> Ich habe bis jetzt noch nicht viel gemacht, die Spannung ist auf Auto.
> 
> Demnächst hole ich mir 2400er  TridentX RAM und dann wollte ich MehlstaubtheCat mal um Hilfe bitten.
> 
> Aber jetzt weiß ich wenigstens wieso die CPU so warm wird...hab mich immer gewundert, weil der Genesis ordentlich kühlen müsste.



Dann würde ich bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt mit dem Standardtakt fahren. Der Spannungs- und Temperaturbereich ist einfach nicht empfehlenswert.


----------



## Chicago (10. April 2015)

joraku schrieb:


> Ist es eigentlich normal, dass die GPU eine WU bekommt an der sie 10 Tage faltet?  Irgendwie gibt es dafür dann viel zu wenig Punkte. Stimmt da irgendwas mit Treiber etc. nicht? Oder eignet sich meine gerade verbaute GTX 570 einfach nicht dafür? (Ist OC ein Problem?)



Meine 560Ti  (384 Shader) braucht für ne X17 13000/13001 (größte mir bekannte WUs) ca. 2,5 Tage. Sie läuft der Zeit mit Core: 860MHz @ 0,950V; RAM: 1000Mhz; Treiber 335.23 (für meine Karte der beste Falttreiber)
Deine 570 sollte da doch nen tacken schneller.  Auf jeden fall solltest du verschiedene Treiber testen.


----------



## Bumblebee (10. April 2015)

Ramons01 schrieb:


> Okay, ich habe es auf "Middle" gedrosselt...das geht noch recht gut, mit max. 75℃.
> 
> Es liegen um die 1.3374 Volt an...ist das viel? Ich habe bei Windows "Höchstleistung" drinnen.



Auch wenn die CPU das abkann - auf Dauer keine gute Idee
Leider ist eine AUTO-Einstellung immer (zu) hoch und fordert die CPU mehr als nötig

Kannst ja mal versuchen was passiert wenn du auf 1.25 runtergehst; normalerweise müsste er problemlos laufen
Und dann - das hast du ganz richtig bemerkt - gibt es auch wesentlich weniger Temp.-Probleme


----------



## brooker (10. April 2015)

@ Ramons01: ... ohne Dir jetzt zu nahe treten zu wollen, bitte nutze bis auf weiteres die Default-Werte für die CPU und versuche nicht irgendwas einzustellen. Es wäre schade um die CPU und der Mehrwert ist das Risko nicht wert! Martin wird, wenn er ausm Urlaub zurück ist, alles ordentlich mit Dir einstellen und dann kannst Du Vollgas geben!


----------



## ProfBoom (10. April 2015)

Hm, mir ist nicht ganz klar, warum die Temperaturen überhaupt so hoch gehen.
Intel gibt als Tcase 74°C an. Ich hätte erwartet, dass der Prozessor dann anfängt zu drosseln.
Warum kann der dann "in Richtung 100°C marschieren"?


----------



## Abductee (10. April 2015)

Tcase ist nicht die Kerntemperatur.
Das ist der Heatspreader.


----------



## Ramons01 (10. April 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> @ Ramons01: ... ohne Dir jetzt zu nahe treten zu wollen, bitte nutze bis auf weiteres die Default-Werte für die CPU und versuche nicht irgendwas einzustellen. Es wäre schade um die CPU und der Mehrwert ist das Risko nicht wert! Martin wird, wenn er ausm Urlaub zurück ist, alles ordentlich mit Dir einstellen und dann kannst Du Vollgas geben!



Um ehrlich zu sein, habe ich bisher nichts geändert außer bei Windows Energieoptionen auf "Höchstleistung" zu stellen. Wenn ich daheim bin stelle ich mal auf "Ausbalanciert" oder "Energiesparen" mal schauen was dann so für ne Spannung angelegt wird. 

Oder soll ich einfach nur die Spannung im BIOS manuell auf 1.25 V setzen und schauen was dann passiert?


----------



## Keinem (10. April 2015)

Ramons01 schrieb:


> Um ehrlich zu sein, habe ich bisher nichts geändert außer bei Windows Energieoptionen auf "Höchstleistung" zu stellen. Wenn ich daheim bin stelle ich mal auf "Ausbalanciert" oder "Energiesparen" mal schauen was dann so für ne Spannung angelegt wird.
> 
> Oder soll ich einfach nur die Spannung im BIOS manuell auf 1.25 V setzen und schauen was dann passiert?



Weil der i7 4790K durch den Turbo standardmäßig schon auf 4,4GHz takten kann, würde ich den ausschalten.


----------



## Bumblebee (10. April 2015)

Abductee schrieb:


> Tcase ist nicht die Kerntemperatur.
> Das ist der Heatspreader.



Absolut richtig, so "warm" darf der/das IHS werden



8iosmod schrieb:


> Weil der i7 4790K durch den Turbo standardmäßig schon auf 4,4GHz takten kann, würde ich den ausschalten.



Sehe ich nur bedingt so...
Falls der Prozessor tatsächlich derart "hochheizt" dann ja
Normalerweise sollte das aber nicht nötig sein - siehe unten



Ramons01 schrieb:


> Um ehrlich zu sein, habe ich bisher nichts geändert außer bei Windows Energieoptionen auf "Höchstleistung" zu stellen. Wenn ich daheim bin stelle ich mal auf "Ausbalanciert" oder "Energiesparen" mal schauen was dann so für ne Spannung angelegt wird.
> 
> Oder soll ich einfach nur die Spannung im BIOS manuell auf 1.25 V setzen und schauen was dann passiert?



Also, vor allem würde ich das mal versuchen

Fakt ist, der Prozessor ist darauf ausgelegt die 4.0 bzw. 4.4 MHz zu "ertragen"; einmal ganz abgesehen davon, dass diese neuen CPU's besser damit umgehen können 

Somit orte ich ein generelles Kühlungsproblem 
Tatsache ist, dass sowohl *Prolimatech Genesis *als auch  *Alpenföhn Wing Boost 2* .....
Produkte mit (zu recht) ausgesprochen gutem Ruf sind - die können also nicht die Schuld tragen

Möglicherweise ist es sinnvoll die Kühlung zu de-installieren, neue Paste draufzumachen und wieder sauber zu befestigen
Btw. sind es 120er oder 140er Wing Boost's??


----------



## Keinem (10. April 2015)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Möglicherweise ist es sinnvoll die Kühlung zu de-installieren, neue Paste draufzumachen und wieder sauber zu befestigen
> Btw. sind es 120er oder 140er Wing Boost's??



Ich denke nicht, dass das einen großen Unterschied machen wird.

Die Wärmeleitpaste zwischen DIE und IHS ist der Flaschenhals und in der Leitfähigkeit einfach nicht so effizient wie wenn es verlötet wäre.

Schau mal hier rein. Am Besten du versuchst unter etwa 1,275V zu bleiben. Das ist noch gut kühlbar unter Last  .


----------



## Ramons01 (10. April 2015)

Bumblebee;7311102
Fakt ist schrieb:
			
		

> *Prolimatech Genesis *als auch  *Alpenföhn Wing Boost 2* .....[/SIZE]
> Produkte mit (zu recht) ausgesprochen gutem Ruf sind - die können also nicht die Schuld tragen
> 
> Möglicherweise ist es sinnvoll die Kühlung zu de-installieren, neue Paste draufzumachen und wieder sauber zu befestigen
> Btw. sind es 120er oder 140er Wing Boost's??



Das könnte natürlich sein, dass ich bei der Montage im November/Dezember 2014 nicht ordentlich gearbeitet habe...damals habe ich auch die WLP erneuert. Ich bestelle nächste Woche die TridentX Riegel, wenn die da sind muss ich sowieso mal den kompletten PC ein wenig auseinanderbauen (will die Kabel noch ein wenig besser verlegen und eventuell meine USB 3.0 Pins reparieren...fragt nicht...lange Geschichte ) und dann kann ich das dort gerade machen. Bis dahin versuche ich das mal mit der Spannung und dann sieht man ja schnell wo der Hund begraben ist.

Ich habe 2x Wing Boost 2 140mm Lüfter. Mein komplettes System ist sonst auch hier: <3 Mein PC <3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  (und ja die <3 mussten sein...ist mein erster richtiger PC, davor waren es immer nur Schlepptops. )

@*8iosmod*: Danke für den Link. Ich habe diesen Guide schon länger abgespeichert, aber hatte bisher kein Wochenende um mich mal in Ruhe mit dem OCen zu beschäftigen. Wäre vielleicht nicht verkehrt gewesen, zumindest die Spannungsversorgung zu lesen.


----------



## ebastler (10. April 2015)

@Bumblebee: Meine 4670K kommt schon mit 1.2V und einem Prolimatech Super Mega mit 2 Noctua NF-F12 auf >85°…
Die Baseplate des Kühlers ist eiskalt, die Lamellen ebenso, der Chip brennt fast ab. 
Intel hat da einfach zu schlechte WLP unter den IHS gepackt.


----------



## Keinem (10. April 2015)

Unser gute Bumblebee hat einfach alles richtig gemacht und bei Sandy-Bridge zugeschlagen  .


----------



## Bumblebee (10. April 2015)

8iosmod schrieb:


> Unser gute Bumblebee hat einfach alles richtig gemacht und bei Sandy-Bridge zugeschlagen  .



Stimmt - in weiten Teilen....
Habe aber alle "Spielarten" am Start

Und ein 4790K ist unterwegs zu mir 

Noch ein paar grundsätzliche Gedanken zu dem Thema

- Ohne Eingriff (wie geschrieben würde ich auf jeden Fall die Voltage nicht auf AUTO belassen) macht die CPU 4.0 // 4.4 MHz
::::::: braucht es wirklich mehr Leistung??
::::::: als "altgedienter" Overclocker will ich immer an allen erreichbaren Schrauben drehen - aber manchmal ist es einfach "sinnbefreit"
- In unzähligen Tests wird nachgewiesen, dass der Prozessor einfach "am Anschlag" ist
::::::: muss ich wirklich *viel* Voltage reinpumpen um *wenig* Mehrleistung zu bekommen??
::::::: Die CPU wird beim OC sehr schnell sehr heiss und ist dementsprechend aufwendig zu kühlen

- speziell - aus der Sicht des Falters
::::::: ich habe bei allen Rechnern vor SANDY die CPU-(SMP-)Faltung aufgegeben
::::::: ::::::: der Nutzen (GPUs können absolut frei atmen) ist wesentlich höher als der Schaden (verliere ein paar PPD)
::::::: ::::::: einzige Ausnahme: die Server
::::::: Alle Sandy's, Ivi's etc. falten bei max. +500 MHz - sofern das keine Voltage-Erhöhung erfordert
::::::: ::::::: "schlimmstenfalls" falten sie auf Default - bei möglichst reduzierter Voltage
::::::: Die "humane" Übertaktung der CPU bringt je länger je weniger
::::::: ::::::: dabei gleichzeitig diejenige der GPU's (hauptsächlich Maxwell) eine Menge

So, ich habe fertig - danke für das Zulesen


----------



## Keinem (10. April 2015)

Ich stimme dir zu  .

Man muss den Punkt finden, an denen sich die Geraden für Spannung und (Mehr-)Leistung treffen.


----------



## ProfBoom (10. April 2015)

Abductee schrieb:


> Tcase ist nicht die Kerntemperatur.
> Das ist der Heatspreader.



Hätte ich auch gedacht, aber das klingt bei Intel etwas anders:
"Tcase is the temperature measurement using a thermocouple embedded in  the center of the heat spreader. This initial measurement is done at the  factory. Post-manufacturing, Tcase is calibrated by the BIOS, through a  reading delivered by a diode *between and below the cores*."

Außerdem soll doch beim i7-4790K der Wärmeübergang zwischen Die und Heatspreader deutlich verbessert worden sein.
 Sollten das trotzdem ~20°C Differenz sein? Demnach dürfte es ja nicht möglich sein bei 20° Raumtemperatur die CPU unter 40°C zu bekommen.


----------



## Abductee (10. April 2015)

Steht doch in deiner Erklärung, der Tcase ist kein direkt gemessener Wert, sondern wird von der Kerntemperatur her abgeleitet.
Praktisch kann man mit dem Tcase eh nix anfangen.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (10. April 2015)

ProfBoom schrieb:


> Außerdem soll doch beim i7-4790K der Wärmeübergang zwischen Die und Heatspreader deutlich verbessert worden sein.
> Sollten das trotzdem ~20°C Differenz sein? Demnach dürfte es ja nicht möglich sein bei 20° Raumtemperatur die CPU unter 40°C zu bekommen.



Da muss ich ich leider enttäuschen, es ist die gleiche WLP die Intel auch beim "normalen" Haswell verwendet drunter, 
da hat sich gar nichts getan, reines Marketing geblubber mehr nicht !


----------



## Ramons01 (10. April 2015)

Okay, habe Windows Energieoptionen auf "Ausbalanciert" und im BIOS die Spannung von AUTO auf 1.275 Volt gestellt. Temps sind jetzt um die 80°C und maximal 85°C...

Ist halt die Frage ob es bei längerem falten nicht noch nach oben geht, aber bis jetzt sieht es schon mal besser aus. 

Edit: Vor allem im 1-3 Kern sind die Temps jetzt bei um die 85°C und max. 90°C...sieht so aus als ob es die Spannung und der Genesis ist...


----------



## Keinem (10. April 2015)

Ramons01 schrieb:


> Okay, habe Windows Energieoptionen auf "Ausbalanciert" und im BIOS die Spannung von AUTO auf 1.275 Volt gestellt. Temps sind jetzt um die 80°C und maximal 85°C...
> 
> Ist halt die Frage ob es bei längerem falten nicht noch nach oben geht, aber bis jetzt sieht es schon mal besser aus.
> 
> Edit: Vor allem im 1-3 Kern sind die Temps jetzt bei um die 85°C und max. 90°C...sieht so aus als ob es die Spannung und der Genesis ist...



Die Temperaturen gehen aber für die Spannung ganz in Ordnung.

Da bei den Devil Canyons wenig wirkliche Krücken dabei sind, würde ich an deiner Stelle mal die 1,25V einstellen.

Dann solltest du dieses Wochenende mal austesten wie viel wirklich gebraucht wird  .


----------



## Bumblebee (10. April 2015)

8iosmod schrieb:


> Da bei den Devil Canyons wenig wirkliche Krücken dabei sind, würde ich an deiner Stelle mal die 1,25V einstellen.



Ganz meine Meinung


----------



## Icebreaker87 (10. April 2015)

Kann auch gut sein dass du mit einem 40er Multi auch mit 1.2V klar kommst. Das gäbe deutlich bessere Temps


----------



## mallkuss (11. April 2015)

morgen zusammen!

Keine Ahnung obs dazu schon einen Thread gibt irgendwo, aber wie schauts gerade eigentlich mit Falten am Smartphone/Tablet aus? Angeblich geht das inzwischen auf nicht-Sony-Geräten aber im Play Store bekomme ich nur die Fehlermeldung "nicht mit ihrem Gerät kompatibel". Gibts da ne andere halbwegs offizielle Quelle?

Und hat das hier mal jemand ausprobiert? Am einfachsten natürlich mit einem Sony Handy? In welcher Größenordnung kommen da PPD rum? 
Hintergund: ich fände da sowas ganz cool: ODROID-C1 Einplatinen-Computer, 1,5 GHz QuadCore, 4x USB, 1 GB - Bausätze / Module - Entwicklerboards - - Pollin Electronic
bzw hier: Odroid-U3 Einplatinen-Computer - Pollin Electronic
Läuft Android drauf und braucht < 10Watt... wenn da ein paar Punkte abfallen könnte man sich ja ein paar davon zu legen, je nach ppd/watt Verhältnis...


----------



## ProfBoom (11. April 2015)

Ja, falten funktioniert jetzt auch auf nicht-Sony-Geräten.
Habe es selbst mit meinem Nexus 5 ausprobiert.

Welche Android-Version hast du? Du brauchst mindestens KitKat (4.4).

Außerdem gibt es immer noch die Einschränkungen:
-Faltzeit ist auf sechs Stunden begrenzt, es lässt sich nur die Startzeit festlegen.
-Das Handy muss voll geladen, am Netz und im WLAN sein.
-Es gibt keine Punkte, nur die gefaltete Zeit wird gezählt.

Mir stellt sich außerdem noch die Frage wie gut ein Smartphone/der Akku diese Dauerbelastung verkraftet, falls man mit dem Smartphone und nicht mit so einer Platine faltet.

Offizielle Quelle: https://folding.stanford.edu/home/foldinghome-client-for-android-mobile-phones/


----------



## mallkuss (11. April 2015)

ich habs auf dem Nexus 7 mit Lollipop probiert heute früh, komisch....  naja ich denke mit meinem aktuellen Smartphone würde ich das eh nicht machen sondern nur mit dem alten, ausrangierten oder so...
ich denke eher dass die ARM Prozessoren da sicher viel Leistung fürs Watt bieten da ja für mobilen Einsatz gebaut... oder eben ein raspi2 mit Quadcore  ui, gleich mal googlen danach....


----------



## Ramons01 (11. April 2015)

So ich kann einen ersten Erfolg verbuchen im Kampf gegen die Temps. 
Hab VCore aif 1,2V gestellt und seit 11:30 bin ich am Vollgas falten, Temps im Bereich von 78-81℃ und kurzer max. Wert bei verschiedenen Kernen 85-87℃. 

Ich falte jetzt mal den ganzen Nachmittag, hab für die 290er eine schöne 0x017 WU bekommen. [emoji14]


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. April 2015)

Ramons01 schrieb:


> So ich kann einen ersten Erfolg verbuchen im Kampf gegen die Temps.
> Hab VCore aif 1,2V gestellt und seit 11:30 bin ich am Vollgas falten, Temps im Bereich von 78-81℃ und kurzer max. Wert bei verschiedenen Kernen 85-87℃.
> 
> Ich falte jetzt mal den ganzen Nachmittag, hab für die 290er eine schöne 0x017 WU bekommen. [emoji14]


Würde mich schwer wundern wenn Martin nicht sagen würde "Das Teil gehört bei den Temps geköpft".


----------



## ebastler (11. April 2015)

Sagt er mir schon ewig, hatte nur nie Mut und Zeit^^


----------



## Ramons01 (11. April 2015)

Wenn das nicht so schwer ist, überlege ich es mir eventuell.


----------



## brooker (11. April 2015)

... köpfen ist nicht ganz ohne und man sollte schon ein wenig Geschick mitbringen. Ich habe es zwar schon einige Male gemacht, aber trotzdem geht mir der Ar*** dabei immer noch auf Grundeis. Es besteht immer die Chance einer Verschlimmbesserung 

Erstmal mit Martin alles sauber einstellen und die Temps beäugen.

*mindreading on* Wenn ich daran denke, dass ich meine CPU mit einem alten Nexxxus XP Kühler kühle, möchte ich nicht wissen, was ich mit den neuen Heatkiller 4 rausholen. Das friert mir die vermutlich ein *mindreading off*


----------



## ebastler (12. April 2015)

the_ebastler - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

Und wieder einmal meldet sich mein "Geisterfalter" zu Wort.
Ich bin seit zwei Wochen im Urlaub, PC aus. Und trotzdem krieg ich ab und an Punkte...
Können das Datenbankfehler sein, oder ich krieg Puntke gutgeschrieben, weil mir mal zu wenig berechnet wurde, oder faltet da noch jemand mit meinem Nick? 
Was auch immer es ist, ich kriege tonnenweise mini-WUS, und kaum Punkte dafür.


----------



## Abductee (12. April 2015)

Da faltet ein NaCl-Client.
Hast du vielleicht auf der Arbeit den Chrome-Browser offen gelassen?


----------



## ebastler (12. April 2015)

Nein, NaCl habe ich eben nie eingerichtet... 
Weder auf meinem PC noch sonst irgendwo. Meine einzige Erklärung wäre, dass ein Kumpel von mir mal meinen Nick wissen wollte, als er zu falten angefangen hat. Vielleicht faltet der ohne mir was zu sagen bei mir mit?


----------



## Abductee (12. April 2015)

Ohne deinen Passkey werden doch keine Punkte gutgeschrieben?
Die Punkte kommen aber definitiv von einem NaCl.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. April 2015)

Abductee schrieb:


> Ohne deinen Passkey werden doch keine Punkte gutgeschrieben?
> Die Punkte kommen aber definitiv von einem NaCl.


Punkte werden auch ohne den Passkey gutgeschrieben.


----------



## Ramons01 (12. April 2015)

Soweit ich das verstanden habe, bekommt man beim Client mit dem PassKey wesentlich mehr Punkte als ohne und beim NaCl falten braucht man keinen und jede WU gibt 125 Punkte.


----------



## Bumblebee (12. April 2015)

Ramons01 schrieb:


> Soweit ich das verstanden habe, bekommt man beim Client mit dem PassKey wesentlich mehr Punkte als ohne und beim NaCl falten braucht man keinen und jede WU gibt 125 Punkte.



Richtig verstanden


----------



## DOcean (13. April 2015)

Hab mal 2 Fragen zum Client...

1. Kann man einstellen wieviele Kerne bei Light genutzt werden?

2. Kann man zeitgesteuert den Regler ändern? Also zwischen 21 Uhr und 6 Uhr auf "full" sonst "light"


----------



## Rarek (13. April 2015)

du kannst einstellen wieviele Kerne der Client benutzt, dass allerding dann fix (sprich das verstelen von dem Regler bringt dann nichts mehr)

also ich habe den Clienten immer auf 4 Kernen Laufen damit für die core 0x17 noch min. 1,5 Kerne frei sind  und Firefox und Linux haben dann noch den Rest zur verfügung


----------



## Bumblebee (13. April 2015)

Hier noch der link zum Video - ab 2:30 kommt der wichtige Teil für dich   

 [HowTo] - Anleitung Einrichtung FAH Client 7.4.4


----------



## binär-11110110111 (13. April 2015)

Hab da mal ne Frage: Bin seit 10 Monaten mit on Board und wollte nun auch mal meine Asus VGA GT740-OC-2GD5 NVIDIA Grafikkarte (PCI-e, 2GB, GDDR5 Speicher) mitfalten lassen (Windows 7 x64 Prof). Der Vorteil: sie ist meist zu 99 Prozent ausgelastet, zudem leise und kühl, der Nachteil: für eine 0x17 Wu soll sie 10 Tage brauchen ??? Siehe Anhang. Falte 12/24/7 - ist das zu schaffen ?  

Hier die Grafik:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Bin in der Liste unter HansMartin1975 zu finden.


----------



## Rarek (13. April 2015)

lass die mal die ersten 2% falten... dann wird die sich schon einpendeln


----------



## binär-11110110111 (13. April 2015)

Danke, werd's beobachten. Hast recht - aktuell 1,14% bei 3.26 days.


----------



## Rarek (13. April 2015)

siehst du, alles wird wieder gut... und nun mach den Mund auf und iss deinen Keks


----------



## binär-11110110111 (13. April 2015)

Neee, lieber Käse. 

Noch ne Frage: Unter Windows habe ich den Clienten 7.4.4 laufen, dieser basiert aber auf x86. Für Linux hingegen gibt es einen x64 Clienten. Ist falten unter Linux also schneller und wenn ja um wieviel ? Neben der oben erwähnten GPU verwende ich als CPU einen Core i5 4570 (75% Auslastung).


----------



## Mr.Knister (13. April 2015)

Der Leistungsunterschied zwischen Linux und Windows würde mich auch interessieren.


Gehe ich recht in der Annahme, dass ein älterer oder/und Low-End-Prozessor eine AMD-GPU problemlos zu füttern vermag?

Ich spiele nämlich mit dem Gedanken, auf Basis eines Athlon 64 X2 (vorhanden) oder heutigen Sempron/Athlon/Celeron (billig) einen Koffer mit potenter GPU zusammenzustellen, den ich an Orten, wo ich den Strom nicht bezahle (Uni-Hörsaal z.B.), einstecken und übers Notebook gesteuert falten lassen könnte.
Wird nicht in den nächsten Tagen passieren, wäre aber - in meinen Augen - ein sinnvolles Freizeitprojekt


----------



## brooker (13. April 2015)

... die AMD-GPU benötigt weniger Unterstützung als eine Nvidia. Ich wage zu behaupten, dass ein A64 X2 das ohne Einbußen schafft. Ich selbst habe als GPU-Unterstützung nur eine AMD A4-5000 APU laufen und das rockt mit einer AMD 260X GPU mit ca. 60-62K ppds.


----------



## Rarek (14. April 2015)

aha da gehen unsere Steuergelder also hin  
in irgentwelche Hörsaal experimente


----------



## Bumblebee (15. April 2015)

Wer sich fragt ob und in wieweit die Zuweisung von "schlechten" core_15 an MAXWELL-Karten einen Einfluss hat...

... der soll mal unsere Faltleistung von gestern anschauen - ich zumindest hatte *massiv* weniger core_15


----------



## Rarek (15. April 2015)

nett.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (15. April 2015)

Signatur Test ...

Nachtrag um 20.12 Uhr: Nach 3 Tagen Faltzeit (12/24/3) mit meiner Asus VGA GT740-OC-2GD5 NVIDIA und 99% Auslastung beträgt der Fortschritt 46%. Ich denke, daß sie dann nach (insgesamt) 7 Tagen fertig sein wird - recht lange, oder ?

Als Lohn erwartet mich (uns) für eine 0x17 - BC 14163, EC 22565, E-PPD 6882, Timeout 23.04.2015


----------



## mattinator (18. April 2015)

O.k. Stanford, ist mal wieder Wochenende:


> 21:34:34:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.200:8080
> 21:34:34:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.200:8080': Empty work server assignment
> 21:34:34:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.204:80
> 21:34:35:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.204:80': Empty work server assignment
> 21:34:35:ERROR:WU00:FS00:Exception: Could not get an assignment


So geht das jetzt seit ca. 18 Uhr, da muss  halt der Chrome mit NaCl ran.


----------



## Rarek (19. April 2015)

bei mir gehts dann warscheinlich ab Montag wieder los, Praktikum ohne kolateralschaden überstanden


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (19. April 2015)

Oh MANN ! 

Mir ist eine WU verreckt die ca. 70k bringen sollte, ca. 10h braucht meine Grafikkarte dafür.
Sie war schon bei 85% dann wollte ich zocken. 
Jeder der mich kennt weiß, dass ich aktuell kaum Zeit hab zum zocken !
Jetzt wollte ich eben weiter falten, lädt mir der Client doch glatt einen neue WU runter ohne die alte weiter zu falten. 

Der Tag fängt schon gut an !

Schönen Sonntag an euch alle, möge der Faltgott euch gnädiger sein !


----------



## binär-11110110111 (19. April 2015)

Habe gestern meine erste GPU-WU abgeschlossen - hurra ! Die Neue ist eine 0x18 - ABER: Was bedeutet in diesem Zusammenhang "Collection Server 0.0.0.0" ???




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ebastler (19. April 2015)

In letzter Zeit kursieren wieder gute WUs für Hawaii, wie mir scheint. Beim Einloggen per Remote Connection an meinen PC hat der immer mal wieder ne WU am Start, die >300k GPU Only bringt, dazu halt noch die paar ppd der CPU. Cool, ne Weile hatte ich nur so gammlige mit 260k ppd.


----------



## hbf878 (19. April 2015)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Habe gestern meine erste GPU-WU abgeschlossen - hurra ! Die Neue ist eine 0x18 - ABER: Was bedeutet in diesem Zusammenhang "Collection Server 0.0.0.0" ???


Steht bei mir auch immer bei den GPU-WUs so da. Warum, weiß ich nicht. Die WUs kommen aber trotzdem immer an


----------



## binär-11110110111 (19. April 2015)

hbf878 schrieb:


> Steht bei mir auch immer bei den GPU-WUs so da. Warum, weiß ich nicht. Die WUs kommen aber trotzdem immer an



O.K., dann ist ja gut.


----------



## brooker (20. April 2015)

... Männers! Stellt das Bier kalt. In zwei Tagen läuft das Team auf Platz 12 der Welt!  

Es wird wieder Zeit fürn ne News.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (20. April 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> ... Männers! Stellt das Bier kalt. In zwei Tagen läuft das Team auf Platz 12 der Welt!



Um Deinen Komm zu ergänzen - hier die Liste:
Folding @ Home Teams Overall Rank - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

Interessant finde ich hier die teilweise recht hohe Team-Mitgliederzahl im Verhältnis zu den aktiven Teilnehmern anderer Gruppen.  Die Alliance können wir locker überholen, aber Taiwan ? PCGH hat 4881 Falter, wovon NUR aktuell 155 aktiv sind - da geht noch MEHR !!!


----------



## brooker (20. April 2015)

... es stimmt wohl, dass dieses Verhältnis bei uns nicht wirklich hoch ist. Aber letztendlich bringen wir doch eine ordentliche Performance. Kleine Anmerkung: Durch die Aktionen die in der Vergangenheit gelaufen sind, werden natürlich auch etliche Accounts generiert, welche dann nur temporär aktiv sind.

Hast Du konkrete Vorschläge, wie wir "MEHR" machen können?


----------



## sc59 (20. April 2015)

vor der Aktion waren es sogar "nur" ca 100 aktive Falter.
also hatte die Faltwoche richtig grossen ERFOLG


----------



## brooker (20. April 2015)

... hab das gerade mal konkret analysiert:

Wir haben 3,2% aktive User, uns sind damit von den TOP 25 Teams unter den ersten zehn. Ich denke, der Wert ist nicht so schlecht.

@sc59: Vor der Faltwoche waren wir konkret 108 Aktive. Nachdem die ersten Anfragen und Vorschläge von mir raus gingen, kamen binnen 2 Woche knapp 20 Falter hinzu. Hinweis: nicht alle Falter sind neu. Es wurden auch viele lediglich aktiviert.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (20. April 2015)

Mein MEHR bezog sich auf schlafende Teilnehmer -aber wenn etliche Accounts nur temporär "aktiv" sind, hat sich der Punkt schon mal erübrigt.



sc59 schrieb:


> vor der Aktion waren es sogar "nur" ca 100 aktive Falter.
> also hatte die Faltwoche richtig grossen ERFOLG



Wenn das so ist, dann will ich nix gesagt haben. 

"Hast Du konkrete Vorschläge, wie wir "MEHR" machen können?"

Mir ist im Forum (auch an anderer Stelle) aufgefallen, daß User der Ansicht sind, daß sich ältere Hardware nicht lohen würde oder daß 0,5 bis 2K pro Tag Ihrer nicht würdig wären. An dieser Stelle sage ich: Kleinvieh macht auch Mist - auch Gelegenheitsfalter sind genauso wertvoll wie jemand, der richtig Zeit und Geld investiert ! Jeder so, wie ER/SIE es am besten kann.

Nachtrag: Auch ich habe klein angefangen, inzwischen habe ich mein System optimiert und habe richtig Spaß an der Sache !


----------



## Mr.Knister (20. April 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> Hast Du konkrete Vorschläge, wie wir "MEHR" machen können?



Hattet Ihr eigentlich schon mal Aufkleber o.ä.; aktive "Werbung", wäre das überhaupt etwas?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. April 2015)

Mr.Knister schrieb:


> Hattet Ihr eigentlich schon mal Aufkleber o.ä.; aktive "Werbung", wäre das überhaupt etwas?


Von unserem Teamkleber hab ich einen an meinem Octavia, einen an meinem Twizy, einen an meinem Server und meine Teetase mit dem Teamaufdruck ist auch nicht zu vergessen.


----------



## Thosch (20. April 2015)

Ich schmeiß diese Woche auch mal wieder was in den "Topp" !


----------



## Mr.Knister (20. April 2015)

Kleines Update zum Uni-Faltkoffer:

Habe ein gebrauchtes Asus AM1M-A + Sempron 3850 + uralt-Komplettwakü erstanden. Als Netzteil habe ich die Option auf ein Enermax Triathlor 300W von einem Freund, RAM würde ich vielleicht noch zwei GiB kaufen (reicht, oder?).
Jetzt heißt es, einen passenden Koffer zu finden...Und eine Grafikkarte. Die 7870 aus dem Desktop jedes mal aus- und einzustecken, täte den Anschlüssen wahrscheinlich auf die Dauer nicht gut und wäre obendrein nervig.
Die Traumkarte würde natürlich 50€ kosten und eine WU pro Vorlesungsblock durchprügeln. Keine Sorgen über Pausen, QRB und ähnliches 
Viel Geld für eine neue Karte habe ich allerdings derzeit gar nicht im Budget 


Seht Ihr hier Bilder? Ich bekomme nur jede Menge Platzhalter angezeigt 


Spoiler



Amd radeon hd 7870: VTX X-EDITION Leichte Gebrauchspuren und 2 Gb Speicher | eBay



Die wäre vielleicht eine erschwingliche Möglichkeit.


Noch was, hat schonmal jemand auf dem GPU-Teil einer APU gefaltet? Geht das gut?


----------



## Keinem (20. April 2015)

Mr.Knister schrieb:


> Kleines Update zum Uni-Faltkoffer:
> 
> Habe ein gebrauchtes Asus AM1M-A + Sempron 3850 + uralt-Komplettwakü erstanden. Als Netzteil habe ich die Option auf ein Enermax Triathlor 300W von einem Freund, RAM würde ich vielleicht noch zwei GiB kaufen (reicht, oder?).
> Jetzt heißt es, einen passenden Koffer zu finden...Und eine Grafikkarte. Die 7870 aus dem Desktop jedes mal aus- und einzustecken, täte den Anschlüssen wahrscheinlich auf die Dauer nicht gut und wäre obendrein nervig.
> ...



Ich sehe dort auch keine Bilder  .


----------



## Mr.Knister (20. April 2015)

Zu den Aufklebern:

Habt Ihr noch welche? Gibt es Bildmaterial, mit dem ich welche drucken könnte?



Hier sieht man wenigstens ein Foto von einer (der?) Karte (Markat für SailfishOS):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. April 2015)

Mr.Knister schrieb:


> Zu den Aufklebern:
> 
> Habt Ihr noch welche? Gibt es Bildmaterial, mit dem ich welche drucken könnte?


Da müsstest du Abductee fragen, er hat die Kleber vor 2,5 Jahren gemacht > http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...62-teamaufkleber-post4643431.html#post4643431


----------



## TheSebi41 (21. April 2015)

Zum Falten per APU kann ich sagen den GPU-Teil kann man vergessen


----------



## Rarek (21. April 2015)

so Männers, letzte Chance zum Bier kaltstellen! noch 20h

frauen auch gerne... ich will hier ja keine leichtbekleideten feminaktivisten zuhause 
 obwohl  ... har har


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. April 2015)

Ich glaub ich zock heute Abend ne Runde, dann können wir die Vorfreude länger genießen.


----------



## Rarek (21. April 2015)

abgelehnt! wegtreten


----------



## binär-11110110111 (22. April 2015)

Countdown - heute ist es soweit. Mit meinem Lifebook werfe ich zusätzlich ein paar "Kochsalzlösungen" in die Runde ! 

Der Intel Pentium 2020M, 2,4GHz schafft hier unter Linux Mint 64Bit eine Workunit in "nur" 18 Minuten (Einstellung Full).


----------



## Rarek (22. April 2015)

bei mir steht noch ne 30k core 17 aus... aber die wird erst 20:40 fertig (nach 2 Tagen endlich)


----------



## binär-11110110111 (22. April 2015)

Hab da mal drei Fragen:

1. Wieso gibbet keinen 64Bit-Clienten (V7.4.4) für Windows; für Linux wird sowohl x86 & x64 angeboten.

2. Welche Bitbreite hat der GPU-Client 6.41 UND ist dieser für GPUs besser ?

3. Hat jemand den aktuellen 7.4.4 Clienten schon einmal unter Windows 10 getestet ?


----------



## Stefan84 (22. April 2015)

Auch ich melde mich mal wieder zu Wort  
Trotz das ich so still bin habe ich munter weiter gefaltet, wie üblich 24/7... Und dank neuer Arbeit bei einem großen deutschen Automobilhersteller verdiene ich nun auch das Geld um die Stromrechnung dann bezahlen zu können


----------



## sc59 (22. April 2015)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Hab da mal drei Fragen:
> 
> 1. Wieso gibbet keinen 64Bit-Clienten (V7.4.4) für Windows; für Linux wird sowohl x86 & x64 angeboten.
> Weil es egal ist.!
> ...


Direkt im Zitat geantwortet


----------



## mattinator (22. April 2015)

1. ist sowieso nur der Frontend, bei Linux durch unterschiedliche shared libraries und das Fehlen der 32-Bit-Libraries in neueren Distributionen erforderlich; die Cores sollten unter Linux sowieso 64-Bit sein, unter Windows weiß ich es nicht so genau
2. sollte nix bringen
3. nein
EDIT: War mal kurz abgelenkt worden.


----------



## Rarek (22. April 2015)

... mir ist der PC gegen halb 12 abgeschmiert... noch siehts gut aus 5% verloren


----------



## binär-11110110111 (22. April 2015)

O.K., danke für Eure Antworten !


----------



## binär-11110110111 (22. April 2015)

Normalerweise soll man ja Doppelpostings vermeiden, aber in diesem Fall geht es nicht anders !

HURRA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



  

Hier nochmal der LINK:  Folding @ Home Teams Overall Rank - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Rarek (22. April 2015)




----------



## Stefan84 (23. April 2015)

Dazu kann man nur eins sagen:


----------



## ANDMAN2201 (23. April 2015)

Superstark!!!

Da wollte ich natürlich eigentlich auch wieder dran Teil haben und vorgestern nach längerem Zwischendurchfalten mal wieder entschieden die Möhre laufen zu lassen. Ergebnis: Von 5 WUs gabs nur für eine einzige Punkte. 
Sonst noch jemand Probleme? Das Tagesergebnis zumindest nach Punkten von gestern sieht ja fast danach aus...


----------



## Amigafan (23. April 2015)

*Das Erreichen des 12. Platzes ist die gute Nachricht - Glückwunsch dazu!*

Jetzt kommt die Schlechte:

*Mir reichts!!*

Ich habe seit heute früh begonnen, meine Rechner (4 Stück an der Zahl) abzuschalten.

Der Grund :

Ich bin es leid, als Internal- oder Beta-Tester (bzw. als "Normalo"-Falter, aber als solcher bekommt man von Internas leider wenig mit) von arroganten bzw. ignoranten "Projektverantwortlichen" als "williger Faltidiot" behandelt zu werden.
 Das Motto: 
*Sei dankbar für das, was wir - die Verantwortlichen - Dir, dem lästigen Falter -  in unserer großen Güte  zukommen lassen - auch wenn Du nichts bekommst!
Hauptsache, Du tust, was wir wollen  . . .*
Kritik - unerwünscht . . .
Und das ist nicht als Scherz gemeint!!

Daher beende ich vorerst jegliche Falttätigkeit  . . .
 (Nebenbei bemerkt: schon wieder ein Verlust von etwa 6000 Systemen/Slots innerhalb von weniger als 3 Wochen - mich wundert es nicht).

Wie hat Albert Einstein einst gesagt:
"Zwei Dinge sind unendlich; das Universum und die menschliche Dummheit. Aber beim Universum bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher."
(Und  Arroganz ist  die Folge von Dummheit  . . .)

Sorry  dafür . . .


PS:
Ich habe gerade festgestellt, dass man meinen Account bei Slack - dem neuen "internal-Forum" - gelöscht hat.
Die Wahrheit ist halt doch für viele nur schwer verdaulich . . . 


PPS:
Dieser Post dürfte der Grund der Löschung sein:

@cxh
I think you need to learn alot about human being, "live together" and human motivation . . .  
It´s a real abuse to take our help for granted!
It´s not necessary to quote rules made for stupid people - intelligent ones do NOT need them!
They will have a "gentleman´s agreement" - without any written word - by being respectful and knowing something about other people´s intension!!!

You may have forgotten:
EVERYTHING in life has something to do with give-and-take - and if everyone would keep in mind this simple rule, life would be much easier - and cooperation here, too . . .


----------



## Bumblebee (23. April 2015)

Amigafan schrieb:


> *Das Erreichen des 12. Platzes ist die gute Nachricht - Glückwunsch dazu!*
> 
> Jetzt kommt die Schlechte:
> 
> ...



Ach wie gerne würde ich dir widersprechen ...
Leider habe ich keine (guten) Argumente um dich zum bleiben zu überreden

Fakt ist nun mal - wie ich schon (zu) viele Male angemerkt habe / wie du oben auch wieder "live" berichtet hast...

.. dass Stanford den Fokus auf den Falter verloren hat
.. dass sie uns wirklich so behandeln als täten *SIE* *UNS* einen Gefallen

Um es in aller Deutlichkeit zu sagen:
 - ich mache (vorläufig) noch weiter *weil die Sache dahinter immer noch wertvoll ist*
- werde keine Investitionen in neue HW tätigen
- werde ältere, weniger effiziente Systeme nach und nach "pensionieren"

Und ich werde es keinem verübeln der - so wie Amiga - irgendwann einfach (verständlicherweise) die Schnute voll hat


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. April 2015)

@Amigafan:
Mein Verständnis hast du, aber ist gleich abschalten nicht es was übertrieben?

Andere Väter haben schließlich auch schöne Töchter der guten Sache.


----------



## Amigafan (23. April 2015)

*@Bumblebee*

Die Sache dahinter mag zwar wertvoll sein, aber es gibt andere Projekte (die nicht unbedingt etwas mit Computern o. Ä. zu tun haben), wo ich mich nicht dumm anmachen lassen oder als "Bittsteller" auf die Knie fallen muß.

Ich habe nämlich kein Verständnis für all diejenigen, die sich für so intelligent halten, Krebs mithilfe von Computersimmulationen zu besiegen, aber zu dumm sind für ein normales menschliches Miteinander - und gleichzeitig glauben, Ihre Tätigkeit würde uns zu Menschen zweiter - weil unwichtiger - Klasse machen.
Und genau das ist leider bei einigen der Fall . . .


*@A.Meier-PS3*

Leider scheint mir im Augenblick das die einzige Möglichkeit zu sein - denn für ehliche, offene Worte hat man nichts übrig.
Und ich habe es nicht nötig, jemandem, der sich für was Besseres hält, zu unterstützen ( um nicht zu sagen: in den Anus zu kriechen . . . !!)



Edit:
BTW:
Es sind von mir noch gute 310K Punkte offen - ich fürchte aber,  dass gute 205K davon für das Team verloren sind . . .
Mich ärgern nur die Stromkosten dafür


----------



## TheSebi41 (23. April 2015)

Tja, kann ich auch verstehen 

Ich werde die 50 Mio. noch machen und dann wird es eh zu warm in der Wohnung wenn der PC faltet
Mit meinem Server werde ich noch nebenbei weiter falten


----------



## binär-11110110111 (23. April 2015)

Hm ... übel ... das muß ich erst einmal sacken lassen ...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. April 2015)

@Amigafan:
Ich meinte ja damit nicht weiter oder eventuell "nur" vorübergehend Standfort nicht zu unterstützten, sondern stattdessen zum Beispiel Bionic zu unterstützt als gleich ganz aufzuhören.


Standfort sollte dringend mal ihre Verantwortlichen des F@H-Projekts in einen obligatorischen Studiengang für soziale Intelligenz schicken.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (23. April 2015)

Ob sich falten lohnt oder nicht, ist eher eine Grundsatzfrage. Wissenschaftler entwickeln Programme, die von UNS gefaltet werden, welche wiederum von denen ausgewertet und publiziert werden. Insgesamt wurden bis jetzt 118 Publikationen als direktes Ergebnis von Folding@home veröffentlicht. Einige Daten stehen jedem kostenlos zur freien Verfügung. Pharmaunternehmen entwickeln Medikamente und verkaufen diese gewinnbringend, wie es in der Wirtschaft üblich ist. Aber auch wir profitieren von den weiteren Entwicklungen - unsere Medizin hat große Vortschritte gemacht.


Sind denn ALLE Projektverantwortlichen arrogant bzw. ignorant oder ein paar Wenige, welche ihren Job nicht ganz verstanden haben ?


Lohnt es sich weiter zu falten ?


Ich denke, (für mich) JA !


----------



## ebastler (23. April 2015)

Für mich auch (ich kann es mir nur vom Strom her nicht leisten, mehr als ab und an mal nen Tag zu falten).
Punkte sind mir schlussendlich scheißegal, Stanford geht mir am Arsch vorbei.
Worauf es mir ankommt, ist, dass etwas in der Medizin weitergeht. Ich habe zwei Verwandte, die mir  nahe standen, an Krebs verloren, ohne, dass man irgendwas hätte tun können. Bzw, wir haben alles mögliche getan. Meinen Großvater hat mein Vater sogar in die Testgruppe einer noch nicht öffentlichen Behandlung gekriegt, über Verbindungen, da das die letzte Hoffnung war. Schlussendlich hat alles nichts gebracht, weil uns noch die nötigen Medikamente/Möglichkeiten fehlen, gegen manche Erkrankungen vorzugehen. Und wenn ich nur irgendwas dazu beitragen kann, das zu ändern, dann tue ich das. Mir scheißegal, ob ich dafür in nem Ranking nach oben aufsteigend oder nicht, oder ob mir die Leute von Standford sympathisch sind. Mir geht es um das, was mein PC bewirkt. Und das mag ein kleiner Beitrag sein, aber vielleicht auch genau der, der den Ausschlag gibt, dass jemand Anderes keinen Freund/Verwandten verlieren muss.


----------



## Bumblebee (23. April 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Worauf es mir ankommt, ist, dass etwas in der Medizin weitergeht.....
> Und wenn ich nur irgendwas dazu beitragen kann, das zu ändern, dann tue ich das.....
> Und das mag ein kleiner Beitrag sein, aber vielleicht auch genau der, der den Ausschlag gibt, dass jemand Anderes keinen Freund/Verwandten verlieren muss.



Das ist genau das, was ich mit "*weil die Sache dahinter immer noch wertvoll ist*" gemeint habe



ebastler schrieb:


> Schlussendlich hat alles nichts gebracht, weil uns noch die nötigen Medikamente/Möglichkeiten fehlen, gegen manche Erkrankungen vorzugehen.


 
Kenne ich leider nur zu gut; meine Mutter starb (vor vielen Jahren) an Krebs - ein halbes Jahr bevor die Therapie dafür "erfunden" wurde


----------



## Stefan84 (23. April 2015)

Man merkt, wieder jede Menge Core_15 unterwegs


----------



## brooker (23. April 2015)

... keine Panik, meine 270er AMD kompensiert das


----------



## Crymes (23. April 2015)

Ist das eigentlich normal dass eine HD 5770 eine tpf von ~19 Minuten hat ? Früher waren die Grafikkarten doch nach ca. 6 Stunden fertig ?
Kann ich eigentlich (außer mit nem Chrome Client) irgendwie WUs für die CPU bekommen, die nicht mehrere Tage brauchen?


----------



## DOcean (23. April 2015)

tpf ist nicht die Zeit bis fertig, tpf ist die zeit bis 1% fertig...

Einfach bißchen warten das pendelt sich ein...

Bei mir fallen alle 3h eine WU von der CPU Seite ab...


----------



## Crymes (23. April 2015)

Also die GPU hat jetzt 20 Prozent gefaltet, am Anfang hatte sie eine tpf von 30 Minuten.
Wie viele CPU Kerne hast du bei 3 Stunden am falten ?


----------



## Bumblebee (23. April 2015)

Btw. willkommen auf Seite *3000*


----------



## Thosch (23. April 2015)

@Amigafan:
Mein Verständnis hast du ... hab da ja schon etwas eher den Anker geschmissen. Wobei du nun wieder näher an den "Verantwortlichen" bist  bzw. warst und du da sicher intensiveren "Kontakt" hattest. Wer konstruktive Kritik, welche helfen soll das ganze effektiver und vllt. auch fairer in der "sportlich/ideellen Entlohnung" zu machen, nicht verträgt sollte sich nicht wundern wenn die uneigennützigen freiwilligen Helfer aussteigen und Strom, HW und Zeit nicht mehr zur Verfügung stellen. Aber evtl. sind die Ausstiege noch nicht zahlreich genug oder nicht richtig publik gemacht worden. Bis jetzt ist das denen vllt. nur so lästig wie eine Sacklaus, Kratzen und weiter gehts. Wenn man so seinen Helfern in den Allerwertesten tritt ist es gerechtfertigt sich wo anders umzuschauen. Gerade weil schon durch das Falten so "einiges" erreicht wurde sollten sich die Leutz da drüben überlegen wie sie mit den Menschen umgehen die ihnen das kostenlos ermöglicht haben !!
Es gibt Alternativen. Auch im medizinischen Bereich. "World Community Grid" oder "Rosetta@Home" seien da nur mal genannt. Das von mir schon weiter vorn in Spiel gebrachte BIONC mit den Team´s "70335onWCG" und "70335onBOINC" helfen ebenso der Menschheit weiter ... irgendwann.
Dieser Vorfall hat mich jetzt letztendlich dazu getrieben dem Falten wirklich den Rücken zu kehren. Viele haben sich freiwillig dazu bewegt und extra HW mit nicht geringen finanziellen Mitteln zusammen gebaut nur um dann so vor den Kopf geschlagen zu werden ... nee. So schön oder gut ist das dann auch nicht.  

 Volles Dislike !!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rarek (23. April 2015)

noch 5 Posts und wir haben die 30k voll


----------



## Uwe64LE (23. April 2015)

Gibt es denn schon ein PCGH team bei einem der in Frage kommenden Alternativprojekte?


----------



## sc59 (23. April 2015)

Es wurde aus namensrechtlichen Gründen die 70335onWCG/Boinc gewählt.
da für uns der Kontakt hier im Forum weiter sehr wichtig ist,
wir haben uns momentan nur Stanford abgewand, nicht dem bestem Team der Welt und nicht dem Grundgedanken mit unserer Hardware gutes zu tun.
dadurch sollte der Gedanken bzw der Name des PCGH-Team´s 70335 weiter in die Welt getragen werden.

PS. an Bumblebee in der Funktion als Moderator.

sollte es unerwünscht sein darüber zu berichten bitte melden. Ich würde es verstehen

Ps.Ps.:
Denkt bitte dran das ist ein offizelles Folding@Home Forum von PCGH.
nicht wild irgendwelche Threads mit Boinc usw. aufmachen.


----------



## Axel3131 (24. April 2015)

Hallo Falter,

Ich habe mal eine frage, hat jemand von euch sich schon mal eine reine Faltmaschine zusammengestellt? Mit allem drum und dran die 24/7 unter Volllast problemlos läuft? CPU und GPU Temperaturen nicht zu hoch sind?!

Da bei mir in der Familie 2 an Krebs gestorben sind und 1 Parkinson hat falte ich seit ein paar  Wochen/Monate mit. Mein Donarname: KhaosRipper

Nun aber wieder zurück zu meinem "Anliegen" da ich demnächst wieder Urlaubsgeld bekomme und Zeitlich nicht in den Urlaub kann würde ich gerne eine reine Faltmaschine zusammenbauen die natürlich 24/7 Dauer Faltet. P/L sollte stimmen, Strom kosten spielen natürlich auch eine kleine Rolle, nicht dass ich nach 1 Jahr doppelt so viel zahlen muss. 

Würde mich freuen wenn der ein oder andere da schon Erfahrungen gesammelt hat oder nützliche Tipps für mich hat.

Gruß


----------



## Rarek (24. April 2015)

yay 30k 

also bei meinem Gamerechner ist der Verbrauch mal eben von 27kW/Monat (6h/d halblast) auf 215kW/Monat (24/7 vollast) gestiegen.. 
also ich muss sagen das läppert sich, den Rechner auf vollast laufen zu lassen... es kann also durchaus sein, dass du in nem Jahr nicht nur das doppelte zahlst

und für reine Faltrechner gebe ich das Wort mal ans restliche Team weiter... 
(ich lass einfach jeden rechner falten den ich kriege  )


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. April 2015)

Ist doch keine Sache einen reinen Faltserver zusammenzubauen:
NT sollte bei Faltlast etwa zu 50% belasten da höchste Effizient in dem Bereich.
Kühlung eine Nummer größer als nötig dimensionieren.
Zum Stromsparen wen du kein OC auf dem System machst, kannst du untervolten.

Grafikartenmässig was in Richtung 750TI/R280

Oder baust was mit einem 8Kern-Atom zusammen.


----------



## Keinem (24. April 2015)

Rarek schrieb:


> es kann also durchaus sein, dass du in nem Jahr nicht nur das doppelte zahlst



Man muss natürlich sagen, dass dein Rechner nicht der Effizienteste ist  .

Was darf das gute Stück denn verbrauchen  ?


----------



## Bumblebee (24. April 2015)

Ja, es wäre hilfreich zu wissen wie "weit" es gehen darf
Und natürlich auf der anderen Seite ab wann du mit der erreichten Punktzahl zufrieden bist

Heute ist das Falten (nur) mit der GraKa ausserordentlich populär
Davon ausgehend, dass du eine *MAXWELL* eingebaut hast (maximal sinnvoll) bedeutet das , dass du lediglich eine "kleine" CPU brauchst
Entsprechend tief ist natürlich dann der Stromverbrauch

Als Orientierungshilfe hier was die Karten so "saufen" 
Mit denen kannst du unter 200Watt bleiben 

*GTX750* (55 Watt), *GTX750Ti* (60 Watt), *GTX960* (120 Watt), *GTX970* (145 Watt) <== *DAS* Preis-Leistungswunder


Alles darüber bringt natürlich noch mehr Punkte aber auch mehr Stromverbrauch
*GTX980* (165 Watt), eine Titan ca. 250 Watt und "zum Abgewöhnen" die TITAN Z mit 375 Watt 

==> 
Und "in eigener Sache" - mir bluten die Augen wenn ich unsere Kurve sehe


----------



## Rarek (24. April 2015)

ich würd mal glatt sagen: Standford wars! *mit Finger zeig*


----------



## Ramons01 (24. April 2015)

Wurde schon mal versucht sich mit anderen Falt-Teams in Verbindung zu setzen und mal darüber zu quatschen? Wenn die Top 10 oder Top 20 mal alle an einem Strang ziehen muss doch auch das arrogante Stanford aufwachen...


----------



## Amigafan (24. April 2015)

Die bei Stzanford werden es schon irgendwann merken - seit vorgestern früh schon wieder fast 500 Systeme/220GFlops weniger - und wenn sie nichts davon merken, dann kann man ihnen sowieso nicht mehr helfen.

BTW:
Das "an einem Strang ziehen" wird nicht funktionieren - da der Konkurrenzkampf zwischen mehreren Teams zu groß ist bzw. das "wirtschaftliche Interesse" (EVGA,  "Coin-Falter") der Falter.


----------



## Bumblebee (24. April 2015)

Nun, nur damit ihr wieder mal seht wie schmerzbefreit ich bin..

Habe V. Pande (wieder) eine Mail geschickt - diesmal *KLARTEXT*
Bin nun gespannt ob überhaupt etwas und wenn ja  was passiert


----------



## binär-11110110111 (24. April 2015)

Habe nach V. Pande mal gegoogelt - aha, der ist das also. 

Wenn die eMail nix bringt, vielleicht sollte der Brief mal schriftlich per Einschreiben eingehen, unterzeichnet von (allen) Teammitgliedern ... quasi als Unterschriftenaktion.  

PS: @Bumblebee: Gut gemacht !


----------



## Thosch (24. April 2015)

... kurzes Kratzen ... das wird passieren !


----------



## Amigafan (24. April 2015)

*@Bumblebee*

Ich wünsche Dir viel Erfolg damit, aber - die wievielte e-Mail ist das jetzt?
Und - haben die vorherigen e-Mails eine Wirkung gehabt bzw. hast Du Antwort erhalten?


----------



## Bumblebee (24. April 2015)

Amigafan schrieb:


> *@Bumblebee*
> 
> Ich wünsche Dir viel Erfolg damit, aber - die wievielte e-Mail ist das jetzt?
> Und - haben die vorherigen e-Mails eine Wirkung gehabt bzw. hast Du Antwort erhalten?



Ach Bro. - warum streust du Salz in die Wunde(n) 
Einziger Unterschied - diesmal - wie oben erwähnt - *KLARTEXT* geschrieben


----------



## Babbavs (24. April 2015)

Nicht gut was ich hier lesen musste.

Da kann man nur sagen:

Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.


----------



## Bumblebee (24. April 2015)

Ich bin die nächsten 3 Tage in Barcelona ..  Kongress
Also nicht wundern wenn ihr nichts von mir hört


----------



## Axel3131 (25. April 2015)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ja, es wäre hilfreich zu wissen wie "weit" es gehen darf
> Und natürlich auf der anderen Seite ab wann du mit der erreichten Punktzahl zufrieden bist
> 
> Heute ist das Falten (nur) mit der GraKa ausserordentlich populär
> ...



Was meinst du damit wie weit es gehen darf?

Die Punktzahlen sind nicht so wichtig, ich möchte nur ein sinnvolles System, dass für das Falten optimal ausgelegt ist.
Dazu "nur" wenn möglich zwischen 350-500€ kostet.

Gruß


----------



## binär-11110110111 (25. April 2015)

Bumblebee meint den Strombedarf/ Kosten: "Als Orientierungshilfe hier was die Karten so "saufen" Mit denen kannst du unter 200 Watt bleiben ."

Gehen wir von maximal 200 Watt je Stunde aus, mal 24h sind 4,8 Kilowatt pro Tag & Nacht, mal 365 Tage sind 1752 Kilowatt im Jahr. 1 KW = 25 Cent sind 438 Euro im Jahr oder 36,50 Euro im Monat. 

Deine Frage sollte nun lauten: Wie viel Watt möchtest Du anlegen und was kostet bei Dir der Strom !? 

Nachtrag: In meinem finanziellen Rahmen würde ich von den Kosten her einen AMD Athlon 5350 mit AM1-Unterbau & einer GTX750Ti (60 Watt) kombinieren. Somit würde ich locker unter 100 Watt bleiben !


----------



## Axel3131 (25. April 2015)

OK jetzt habe ich es auch verstanden.

Dann würde ich sagen ich beschränke mich 100 +- 20 Watt. Dann explodiert die Stromrechnung auch nicht 

Aufrüsten kann ich später immer noch wenn es mein Geldbeutel zulässt.


----------



## Rarek (25. April 2015)

z.B. das da
1 x AMD Sempron 2650, 2x 1.45GHz, boxed (SD2650JAHMBOX)
1 x G.Skill Value DIMM Kit   4GB, DDR3-1333, CL9-9-9-24 (F3-10600CL9D-4GBNS)
1 x Gigabyte GeForce GTX 750 Ti Black Edition, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, 2x HDMI (GV-N75TWF2BK-2GI)
1 x ASRock AM1H-ITX (90-MXGT70-A0UAYZ)
1 x Gelid Solutions Slim Silence AM1

macht 282€ (dazu kommt dann noch Gehäuse, NT, Konserve (HDD/SSD), DVD)
als NT kann bei diesem Board auch ein 19V Laptop NT genommen werden (bei diesem sys mit mindestens 6,2A ausgangsleistung)
macht dann max 120W (wenn ich jetzt noch ne Seagate Barracuda und nen DVD Laufwerk mitrechne)

müsste nur noch einer drüber gucken ob das so passt oder ob ich da jetzt doch etwas zu sparsam war


----------



## PCGH_Willi (25. April 2015)

hab grad auch ne 750 ti der ganze rechner zieht mit nem pentium g3258 @4.2 auch nur knapp 150w beim folden  (cpu und gpu) und ich mach ca 85K PPD

und meiner meinung nach lohnt sich der gelid für am1 nicht, da der boxed wenn man ihn runter regelt auch unhörbar is


----------



## Rarek (25. April 2015)

kann gut sein, aber ich bin einer der nie gerne zum Boxed greift... auch wenn er ausreicht


----------



## PCGH_Willi (25. April 2015)

naja aber die 12 euro kann man sich spaaren  

mal ne frage: wenn man für folding ne graka in nen 1x slot packt is da viel unterschied?


----------



## TheSebi41 (26. April 2015)

Nein, das macht sehr wenig aus, da nur kleine Datenmengen kopiert werden


----------



## PCGH_Willi (26. April 2015)

ah super  danke dann könnt ich mir ja so nen btc board von asrock oder so holen


----------



## Axel3131 (26. April 2015)

Rarek schrieb:


> z.B. das da
> 1 x AMD Sempron 2650, 2x 1.45GHz, boxed (SD2650JAHMBOX)
> 1 x G.Skill Value DIMM Kit   4GB, DDR3-1333, CL9-9-9-24 (F3-10600CL9D-4GBNS)
> 1 x Gigabyte GeForce GTX 750 Ti Black Edition, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, 2x HDMI (GV-N75TWF2BK-2GI)
> ...



Welches Gehäuse würdet ihr empfehlen? 
Sollten noch zusätzliche Gehäuselüfter angebracht werden?
Was "frisst" weniger Strom HDD oder SSD und ist für dieses System besser geeignet?
DVD Laufwerk wird denke ich nicht benötigt, kann alles über USB installiert werden.
Welches Betriebssystem ist besser geeignet Windows oder Linux? 32 oder 64 bit
Welche Distribution? Windows Home Premium oder höher? Bei Linux Ubuntu, Mint oder?
Hat ein Laptop NT genügend Reserve für evtl. spätere Aufrüstung?


----------



## PCGH_Willi (26. April 2015)

silverstone sg05 vill? is günstig und sehr klein und bietet guten airflow


----------



## Rarek (26. April 2015)

wegen dem NT... ich glaube du findest kein Laptop NT mit 6,5A ausgangsleistung... 3A war bisher das höchste was ich bei nem Schlepptop gesehen hab
und wegen aufrüsten + NT... 6,31A zieht die Kiste, also nein


----------



## PCGH_Willi (26. April 2015)

ähm su hast noch nie n 120w laptop netzteil gesehen? O.o ich kenn welche mit 330w ...


----------



## Abductee (26. April 2015)

Zitat aus dem Handbuch vom AM1H-ITX:


> Due to the power limitation and PCIe bandwidth (x4), the VGA card is not supported.


----------



## PCGH_Willi (26. April 2015)

Abductee schrieb:


> Zitat aus dem Handbuch vom AM1H-ITX:



naja das heißt aber nicht unbedingt dass sie nicht funktioniert


----------



## Abductee (26. April 2015)

Stimmt, das könnte nur bedeuten das eine Grafikkarte nicht als primärer Grafikadapter erkannt wird und die Bildausgabe immer von Onboard stattfindet.
Ich würd die externe DC-Quelle aber wirklich nur für einen Minimalbetrieb verwenden.
Zum Beispiel würd ich mich bei dem Board nicht trauen zwei HDD`s (Anlaufstrom) in Betrieb zu nehmen.


----------



## Axel3131 (26. April 2015)

Dann muss ein normales NT rein, wie viel Watt sollte es dann haben?
Mit der Option später evtl. zu erweitern.

Ist bei dem Silverstone SG05 ausreichend Platz für alles und wären zusätzliche Gehäuselüfter sinnvoll oder überflüssig?


----------



## Axel3131 (26. April 2015)

Abductee schrieb:


> Ich würd die externe DC-Quelle aber wirklich nur für einen Minimalbetrieb verwenden.
> Zum Beispiel würd ich mich bei dem Board nicht trauen zwei HDD`s (Anlaufstrom) in Betrieb zu nehmen.



Bezieht sich nicht auf das Board mit normalem NT? 
Nur in Verbindung mit einem externen? oder verstehe ich da was falach?


----------



## Abductee (26. April 2015)

Nur in Verbindung mit der externen Spannungsversorung über Laptop-Netzteil.

Ich würd lieber das günstigere MB von den beiden nehmen und dafür in ein normales ATX-Netzteil investieren.
Produktvergleich ASRock AM1B-ITX (90-MXGT50-A0UAYZ), ASRock AM1H-ITX (90-MXGT70-A0UAYZ) | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Axel3131 (26. April 2015)

Hast recht wäre sinnvoller das günstigere zu nehmen, da das externe NT nicht verwendet wird.

Hast du auch eine Empfehlung für ein NT?


----------



## Abductee (26. April 2015)

be quiet! Straight Power 10 400W ATX 2.4 (E10-400W/BN230) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Wenns unbedingt billiger sein soll:
be quiet! System Power 7 300W ATX 2.31 (BN140) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Axel3131 (26. April 2015)

Billig nicht. Dann wird es die 400 Watt Variante.

Jetzt bräuchte ich nur noch eine Antwort für meine Gehäuse fragen


----------



## PCGH_Willi (26. April 2015)

naja für ein sfx netzteil wäre platz...  

und vorne ein 120er lüfter  da is schon ne relativ gute belüftung, für das system jedenfalls mehr als ausreichend


----------



## Axel3131 (26. April 2015)

Ist der Boxed Kühler nun ausreichend oder wird ein anderer benötigt?

Was ist besser eine HDD oder SSD?


----------



## Rarek (26. April 2015)

ist ausreichend

der andere ist halt von Werk her leise und beim Boxed musste noch Hand anlegen


----------



## Axel3131 (26. April 2015)

Wenn alles eingerichtet ist wird er dann in den Keller verfrachtet da spielt die Lautstärke weniger eine rolle.

Fragen über Fragen... HDD oder SSD?


----------



## Rarek (26. April 2015)

fürs Falten reicht ne HDD


----------



## Axel3131 (26. April 2015)

OK, dann fasse ich zusammen!

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220dd2f1c4517abca8c06e64c70ff52327d688b9f3424


----------



## PCGH_Willi (26. April 2015)

kannst auch ne langsame nehmen beim folden spielt keine rolle da reicht eine die du noch rumliegen hast


----------



## mattinator (26. April 2015)

Axel3131 schrieb:


> Welches Betriebssystem ist besser geeignet Windows oder Linux? 32 oder 64 bit
> Welche Distribution? Windows Home Premium oder höher? Bei Linux Ubuntu, Mint oder?



Irgendeine aktuelle Linux LTS 64-Bit (Ubuntu oder Mint). Ich finde den Mate Window Manager ganz gut: effizient und einfach anpassbar. Mit den aktuellen Versionen von GNOME, KDE oder Cinnamon kann ich mich nicht anfreunden.
Kannst hier auch mal schauen, was so im Einsatz ist: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/folding-home-pcgh-team-70335-/384208-wer-wie-wo-unter-linux.html.
Betrifft zwar nicht so sehr die 750 Ti, aber hier ein paar Info's zu Maxwell unter Linux: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...35-/353634-wie-falten-die-neuen-n_vidias.html.


----------



## Abductee (26. April 2015)

@Axel
Alternativgehäuse:
Produktvergleich Cooler Master Elite 110 schwarz, Mini-ITX (RC-110-KKN2), Cooler Master Elite 120 Advanced schwarz, Mini-ITX (RC-120A-KKN1), Cooler Master Elite 130, Mini-ITX (RC-130-KKN1) | Geizhals Deutschland
Alternativlüfter mit PWM-Splitter, werden mit dem CPU-Lüfter mitgeregelt:
Produktvergleich EKL AlpenfÃ¶hn Wing Boost 2 120mm, Deep Orange Plus (84000000111), EKL AlpenfÃ¶hn Wing Boost 2 120mm, Toxic Green Plus (84000000113), EKL AlpenfÃ¶hn Wing Boost 2 120mm, Royal Blue Plus (84000000103), EKL AlpenfÃ¶hn Wing Boost 2 120mm


----------



## mallkuss (26. April 2015)

ui, hier hat sich in den letzten Tagen ja einiges getan!

@Reines DC Netzteil: habe an meinem NAS (8 Kern Atom) drei Festplatten dran (1x Notebook, 2 normale) und betreibe das ganze mit einem 12V Netzteil. Habe bei Supermicro nachgefragt wie viele Platten ich an den Onboard 12V/5V Festplatten Stromstecker packen kann und die haben gesagt 3 wären ok solange ich die 5V nicht mit weiteren externen Platten belaste (der 5V Spannungswandler limitiert da einfach).

@ dedizierter Falter: ich arbeite schon länger mit nem dediziertem Falter da durch die Dauerlast immer wieder mal was kaputtgeht (nach einer Palit GTX ist gerade eine Sapphire Radeon in der RMA) und ich meinen normalen Rechner nicht riskieren will. Ich nutze gerne Komponenten die noch da sind, auch wenn ne notebook platte natürlich mehr strom braucht als ne SSD, aber es würde Jahre dauern die Anschaffungskosten der SSD wieder reinzuholen wenn die HDD eh rum liegt.

Ich hab von Win wieder auf Linux umgestellt um der Core15 Problematik aus dem Weg zu gehen, Rechner bekommt nur noch core17 seitdem. Würde ich auch raten bei ner Nvidia Graka.... auch wenns bissl gebastel mit dem Treiber sein kann.
meine HW: Celeron1620, 250GB Notebook HDD, 400W BeQuiet Netzteil, GTX 970 unter Linux Mint 17, braucht 180W und bringt 280kPPD. Kostet aber sicher auch ne Stange Geld...


----------



## PCGH_Willi (26. April 2015)

naja man könnte ja auch über gebrauchte teile nachdenken  kostet nich mal ansatzweise so viel aber bekommt man halt net es neueste :/


----------



## Amigafan (26. April 2015)

Abductee schrieb:


> Zitat aus dem Handbuch vom AM1H-ITX:
> Due to the power limitation and PCIe bandwidth (x4), the VGA card is not supported.


 . . .


microwilli schrieb:


> naja das heißt aber nicht unbedingt dass sie nicht funktioniert




Das heißt definitiv, dass sie *nicht* funktioniert!
Man(n) braucht doch nur zu lesen (und nicht versuchen, etwas zu interpretieren, was dort nicht steht!):  *Due to the power limitation . . .*
 Das heißt schlicht und einfach:
Der PCIE (x4)-Slot ist nicht fähig, für eine GPU eine Leistung von 75W zurVerfügung zustellen  . . .


----------



## mallkuss (26. April 2015)

klar, wie gesagt wenn Hardware schon vorhanden ist ist es finanziell immer sinnvoll das zu nutzen, sofern die nicht massenweise Strom verbraucht... also nen alten P4 zB würde ich in einem 24/7 Falter nicht nutzen wollen, aber ein alter Core Duo oder ähnliches ist vollkommen ok. Ich nutze ja größtenteils auch was immer da ist. Aber ich hatte auch schon viel Stress mit einem X2 6000+ der einfach unzuverlässig gebootet hat und einem Board mit CoreDuo das die Graka nur mit PCIe 1.0 und 1x betrieben hat.... 

Es ist immer ein Kompromiss aus Anschaffungskosten und Stromverbrauch, neuere Hardware braucht meistens weniger Strom pro PPD.

@Microwilli: grüße in die Heimat


----------



## PCGH_Willi (26. April 2015)

naja aber die stromzufuhr dunktioniert doch auch bei nem 4x oder 1x slot über die ersten paar pins, die nach dieser plastik abgrenzung sind nur für die bandbreite und auch bei 4x sind alle vorhanden. außerdem zieht die karte lange keine 75w sondern beim folden villeicht 50 oder 40 ca

klar aber kepler is da auch noch ganz gut  

 passt heimat sagt danke


----------



## Rarek (26. April 2015)

und zur not muss er halt z.B. die Gigabyte Black nehmen, die hat nen 6pol Stecker


----------



## PCGH_Willi (26. April 2015)

hab auch die evga ftw die hat auch nen 6pin genauso wie die asus


----------



## brooker (27. April 2015)

... kurze Info ans Team: haltet die Augen offen - siehe unten 

------------------------------

Team PCGH rückt auf Platz 12 im weltweiten Ranking vor 

Hi,

Vielen Dank für das Update! Wir bringen das auf jeden Fall auf die Website - ich habe es schon als Online-Thema bei uns eingetragen.

Gruß
Stephan
---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Bumblebee (28. April 2015)

Amigafan schrieb:


> *@Bumblebee*
> 
> Ich wünsche Dir viel Erfolg damit, aber - die wievielte e-Mail ist das jetzt?
> Und - haben die vorherigen e-Mails eine Wirkung gehabt bzw. hast Du Antwort erhalten?



Kurzes Update - *er hat geantwortet*

Kurze Zusammenfassung: Er versteht mich/uns - zumindest teilweise
Da ich diese Woche (bin nicht mehr im Geschäft) nur sehr beschränkt Zugang zur Mail habe kriegt ihr die Details nächste Woche hier nachgeliefert


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. April 2015)

Da bin ich aber mal gespannt.

Habt ihr eigentlich ohne mein Wissen den großen Streik eingelegt?
Sogar in unseren Top3 haben zwei pausiert.


----------



## Rarek (28. April 2015)

ganz stillschweigend, wie es scheint
ich bin seit dem 24. auch nur noch mit dem auf Arbeit dabei, mein Großer ist bei Bionic am basteln


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (28. April 2015)

Mh,  ich hab es auch leider vorerst einstellen müssen. Da die Stromkosten dann doch leider zu hoch werden. Haben jetzt den Stromanbieter gewechselt, mal sehen was es bringen wird. Wenn in einem Monat die Endkosten Abrechnung kommt , werd ich dann entscheiden wie es weiter geht.


----------



## picar81_4711 (28. April 2015)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Da bin ich aber mal gespannt.
> 
> Habt ihr eigentlich ohne mein Wissen den großen Streik eingelegt?
> Sogar in unseren Top3 haben zwei pausiert.


Bin schon wieder am falten. Habe eine kurze Faltpause eingelegt. (Kurzer Streik)


----------



## Rarek (28. April 2015)

ich mag Bionic irgentwie... da kannste auf die Minute genau einstellen wann er Pause machen darf  
praktisch in sofern, dass ich gegen 16:30 nach hause komm und dann SC spielen will, und das braucht Leistung 
die Pause ist dann 22:00 vorbei, egal ob ich noch spiele... einfach nur damit ich nen Anreiz hab mich inne Ladeschale zu bewegen 

so hab ich momentan nur die 2k PPD von meinem Celeron auf Arbeit...


----------



## PCGH_Willi (28. April 2015)

wir haben in der schule ca 40 pcs mit i5 4570  das wär mal was aber ohne admin rechte bringt das wenig


----------



## Rarek (28. April 2015)

wer braucht schon Adminrechte?
 also ich habe wenn dann Rootrechte und somit kann ich eigentlich fast jede Kundenfestplatte lesen 
(zum Sichern der Daten natürlich) aber wenn man weiß wie, dann kan man auch die Schule austricksen 
und ja, ich habe das öfters in meiner Berufsschulzeit gemacht 
und der Admin wusste nie, wie ich ohne das Wissen, das AdminPW zu kennen, mehr Rechte hatte als er aufm Server
aber gut wie ich bin hab ich ihm das natürlich mal vertellt


----------



## Amigafan (28. April 2015)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Kurzes Update - *er hat geantwortet*


Steter Tropfen höhlt den Stein - endlich einmal! 



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Kurze Zusammenfassung: Er versteht mich/uns - zumindest teilweise


Man(n) hat meinen Klartext auch verstanden , war aber wohl nicht bereit,  die Wahrheit dahinter zu akzeptieren (bzw. das eigene Verhalten danach  zu ändern) - daher mein "Rausschmiß" bei Slack.
Interessant wäre in diesem Zusammenhang natürlich dass, *was* Du geschrieben hast. 



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Da ich diese Woche (bin nicht mehr im Geschäft)  nur sehr beschränkt Zugang zur Mail habe kriegt ihr die Details nächste  Woche hier nachgeliefert


Da bin ich wirklich sehr gespannt drauf (Ich bin zwar nicht neugierig, möchte aber trotzdem* Alles* wissen    )!


BTW:
Was mir in der letzten Zeit aufgefallen war (neben einigen anderen  Sachen) - die  Ratl- bzw. Hilflosigkeit der verantwortlichen  "Projektmanager" bei neueren GPU-Cores/Projekten ("WU-Familien) in Bezug  auf die Probleme mit AMD!

So ist es tatsächlich dazu gekommen, meine Theorie dazu (https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=66&t=27418&start=15#p274751 ) zu überprüfen.
Dazu hat man die WU 9201 -die vergleichbare Ergebnisse bei nVIDIA- und  AMD-GPU´s liefert - kopiert und diese unter der neueren OpenMM-Version  erstellt (unter Nutzung des Core17).
Das Ergebnis bestätigte meinen Verdacht . . . 
Und das hat letzten Endes dazu geführt, dass man sich nicht nur mit dem  Programmierer von OpenMM, sondern auch mit  denen von AMD (seit  langerZeit mal wieder, so scheint es ), in Verbindung gesetzt hat . . .
Ich hoffe, damit (auch nach meinem jetzigen"Austritt") soviel Bewegung  in die Fehlersuche gebracht zu haben, dass es letztendlich zu einem  positiven Ergebnis führt (Prinzip: Die Hoffnung  stirbt zuletzt! )

Bemerkenswert fand ich in diesem Zusammenhang auch die Bitte, mir den  Source-Code eines Projekts (in OpenMM) zu "Gemüte zu führen" - wohl in  der Hoffnung, ich könne auch dabei helfen . . . 
(Ich mußte ablehnen, da ich beim Lesen eines solchen Programmcodes leider "nur Bahnhof" verstehe   )


PS:
Da nur wenige von Euch beim Folding Forum angemeldet sind (um den Post  des Links lesen zu können, da im Beta-Bereich), hier die "Kopie":


Spoiler



*Re: Core18 AMD*

  by *folding_hoomer* » Tue Mar 03, 2015 4:25 pm 
 It has ONLY somethinmg to do with the new  OpenMM-Version - this  behavier has been seen on OCore_GPU first - the  programm, which was the  first one programmed with OpenMM V6!


Edit:
To be more precise, follow me on three scenarios, please:

1.Old Core and old WU - both programmed using OpenMM *V5*: Equal results on comparable GPU´s - everything ok!
Examples: Core*17* and Projects *9201*, *1046x*, *1300x*

2. New Core and new WU - both programmed using OpenMM *V6*: worst case, AMD-GPU´s get only 50-55% of comparable nVIDIA-GPU´s.
Examples: Core*18* and Projects *910x-911x*

3. Old Core and new Project - Core programmed using OpenMM *V5*, Project using OpenMM *V6* (assumption): AMD get about 65-75% of comparable nVidia-GPU´s
Example: Core*17* and Project *9411*

Please ask the programmer of those Cores/Projects to confirm my thoughts, but IMM only this makes sense!



*@Rarek*

Du Pöser, Du!
Bist wohl ein ganz ein Schlimmer . . .


----------



## Rarek (29. April 2015)

ach nö, wie kommst du denn darauf 

so ist das halt wenn man sich etwas selbst beibringt 
ich kann aber "nur" Seagate(Barracuda), WD(Blue, Black und Red) bescheißen(bei anderen hatte ich noch keine Samples)
und zur not wird die Platte aufgeschraubt, die Platter rausgenommen und ins lesegerät gepackt. 
Jenes liest dann einfach alles was auf der Platte vorhanden ist aus und packt es auf eine Externe/neue Platte und das ganze dann mit jedem Platter wiederholen (wenn denn mehrere vorhanden)
einziger Todfeind der Daten sind Hitze und Physische Beschädigungen wo die Scheibe mehr als 3,67% gebogen ist 
(oder gar gebrochen ist, so wie in meinem Fall, wenn bei mir Stromausfall ist und es die USV nicht mehr aufrechthalten konnte und ich im anschluss vergesse den Sicherheitsmechanismus zu entschärfen(Diebstalsicherung) denn wird der ausgelöst, wird die ganze HDD erhitzt und dann sobald die Platte(n) nach dem 3. Hitzezyklus spröde ist/sind, mit nem Magnethammer zerstört)


----------



## Thosch (29. April 2015)

Rarek schrieb:


> ich mag Bionic irgentwie...



Und ich mag BOINC ...


----------



## Rarek (29. April 2015)

das andere spricht sich aber leichter aus

...
...
...

außerdem haste recht... ... vielleicht  aber was man Liest und was da Steht ist halt sonne sache


----------



## binär-11110110111 (29. April 2015)

microwilli schrieb:


> wir haben in der schule ca 40 pcs mit i5 4570  das wär mal was aber ohne admin rechte bringt das wenig



In diesem Falle solltest Du Dich mit ein paar Schülern zusammenschließen um entsprechende Lehrer für die Sache und das Team PCGH zu begeistern. Somit ist ggf. gewährleistet, daß sie auch weiterfalten, wenn Du nicht mehr an der Schule bist. 

Nur so'n Gedanke ...


----------



## sc59 (29. April 2015)

Ich mag hier mal einfach den Zeigefinger heben und erinnern:
Zitat:

*Can I run Folding@home on a machine I don’t own?*

Please only run Folding@home on machines you either own or on which you have the permission of the owner to run our software. If there is any doubt (eg you want to run on computers at work), we suggest you get written approval (eg get your superior to sign a letter giving authorization); we have found that written documentation of this sort is important if there is ever any dispute of whether permission was indeed granted. Please do not assume that permission is granted by the owner. Any other use of Folding@home violates our end user license agreement (EULA), and just isn’t a good idea in general.


Wenn ihr nicht der Besitzer seid , dann solltet ihr euch auf jedenfall die Erlaubnis vom Bestizer einholen.
Es wurden schon Menschen / Mitarbeiter wengen weniger gefeuert bzw. entlassen.


----------



## Rarek (29. April 2015)

deswegen soll er ja die Schule fragen ob die Schule es installiert


----------



## mattinator (29. April 2015)

sc59 schrieb:


> die Erlaubnis vom *Bestizer* einholen.



Wenn man Glück hat, erwischt man auch keinen *Bestie*(r), den bräuchte man sicher nicht zu fragen.


----------



## Axel3131 (29. April 2015)

mattinator schrieb:


> Irgendeine aktuelle Linux LTS 64-Bit (Ubuntu oder Mint). Ich finde den Mate Window Manager ganz gut: effizient und einfach anpassbar. Mit den aktuellen Versionen von GNOME, KDE oder Cinnamon kann ich mich nicht anfreunden.
> Kannst hier auch mal schauen, was so im Einsatz ist: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/folding-home-pcgh-team-70335-/384208-wer-wie-wo-unter-linux.html.
> Betrifft zwar nicht so sehr die 750 Ti, aber hier ein paar Info's zu Maxwell unter Linux: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...35-/353634-wie-falten-die-neuen-n_vidias.html.



Ok, werde ich wenn es soweit ist versuchen, falls ich Probleme mit der Einrichtung habe, melde ich mich 



microwilli schrieb:


> wir haben in der schule ca 40 pcs mit i5 4570  das wär mal was aber ohne admin rechte bringt das wenig



So ähnlich ist es bei uns in der Firma auch, allerdings sind es da ein paar 100 Rechner mehr.

Habe auch schon vor ein paar Tagen den versuch gestartet meinen Arbeitgeber und die IT Abteilung davon zu überzeugen, leider ohne Erfolg.
Dabei werden die meisten Rechner selten benutzt, laufen aber trotzdem 24/7.
Die Antwort, dass die CPU Leistung nicht ausreichen würde um unserer Tätigkeit nachzugehen lasse ich nicht gelten, in Bestimmten bereichen ok aber unsere ganzen Büro Leute schalten nur Ihren Bildschirm aus und gut ist.
Da könnte man doch ohne Probleme bei Feierabend das Programm starten oder wenn möglich (ist bestimmt irgendwie möglich) es automatisch um eine bestimmte Uhrzeit starten lassen und was weis ich, um z.B. 7 Uhr Automatisch Pausieren.

Ich werde vorerst nicht Locker lassen, evtl. habt Ihr noch ein paar gute Argumente um meinen Arbeitgeber davon zu überzeugen.


----------



## Keinem (29. April 2015)

Rarek schrieb:


> deswegen soll er ja die Schule fragen ob die Schule es installiert



Das habe ich schon einmal versucht. Der Schulleiter sowie die stellvertretende Schulleiterin waren überzeugt, jedoch meinte der Administrator, dass er froh sei, dass derzeit alles laufe und er kein Risiko eingehen will  .

Das Argument wollte ich dann nicht weiter kommentieren  .


----------



## Haxti (29. April 2015)

Tatsächlich fände ich die Idee auch nur so mäßig prall. Früher galt das Konzept: "Wenn er sowieso an ist, warum nicht" noch fast zu 100%. Mittlerweile ist da schon ein gehöriges Leistungsdelta drinnen. Gerade unsere IT Räume waren immer zu warm und die Fenster konnten aus diversen Gründen maximal gekippt werden. Jetzt überleg mal, was passiert, wenn 40 Rechner jeweils mind. 50W mehr verbraten und das dauerhaft und vermutlich mit einem lächerlichen Boxed Kühler. Ich war ja froh, dass die Teile im idle mittlerweile angenehm leise sind


----------



## Keinem (29. April 2015)

Also bei uns ist es so, dass wir nur etwa zehn Rechner pro Raum haben. Somit wäre das, auch auf Grund von aktueller Architektur und somit entsprechender Effizienz, noch gut in der Praxis ausführbar  .


----------



## mattinator (29. April 2015)

8iosmod schrieb:


> jedoch meinte der Administrator, dass er froh sei, dass derzeit alles laufe und er kein Risiko eingehen will  .
> 
> Das Argument wollte ich dann nicht weiter kommentieren  .



Google Chrome und NaCl ist kein so großes Risiko für eine funktionierende Installation, aber der Admin muss schon wollen.


----------



## Keinem (29. April 2015)

mattinator schrieb:


> Google Chrome und NaCl ist kein so großes Risiko für eine funktionierende Installation, aber der Admin muss schon wollen.



Ja, das habe ich auch gesagt. Auf mich macht er auch ein wenig den Eindruck als ob er wenig Ahnung hat  .


----------



## Abductee (29. April 2015)

Als Admin würd ich es so machen:
Chrome portable mit eingestelltem NaCl fertig konfiguriert auf das Netzwerklaufwerk kopieren.
Zwei Gruppenrichtlinien im ADDS das der Chrome-Ordner vom Netzwerklaufwerk nach C: kopiert wird und das im Autostart eine Verknüpfung reinkommt. (.exe minimiert starten)


----------



## mattinator (29. April 2015)

8iosmod schrieb:


> Auf mich macht er auch ein wenig den Eindruck als ob er wenig Ahnung hat  .


Dann muss man erstmal die erste Hürde nehmen und ihm wenigstens das Gefühl geben, als ob er Ahnung hätte. Falls optische Laufwerke vorhanden sind, wäre auch aktuelle eine Linux Live CD (mit vorinstalliertem Google Chrome) eine Variante, es zu präsentieren. Wenn der Admin das Ganze erstmal gesehen hat, vllt. auch in Form von Punkten oder eines Zertifikats von Stanford, sieht es evtl. etwas positiver aus.


----------



## Keinem (29. April 2015)

mattinator schrieb:


> Dann muss man erstmal die erste Hürde nehmen und ihm wenigstens das Gefühl geben, als ob er Ahnung hätte. Falls optische Laufwerke vorhanden sind, wäre auch aktuelle eine Linux Live CD (mit vorinstalliertem Google Chrome) eine Variante, es zu präsentieren. Wenn der Admin das Ganze erstmal gesehen hat, vllt. auch in Form von Punkten oder eines Zertifikats von Stanford, sieht es evtl. etwas positiver aus.



Wenn ich es schaffen sollte, ihn zu überzeugen, wird es Punkte hageln  .

Es sind insgesamt etwa 100 Rechner mit einem aktuellen i3  .


----------



## Rarek (29. April 2015)

Abductee schrieb:


> Als Admin würd ich es so machen:
> Chrome portable mit eingestelltem NaCl fertig konfiguriert auf das Netzwerklaufwerk kopieren.
> Zwei Gruppenrichtlinien im ADDS das der Chrome-Ordner vom Netzwerklaufwerk nach C: kopiert wird und das im Autostart eine Verknüpfung reinkommt. (.exe minimiert starten)


hab ich an meiner alten Berufsschule auch gemacht  immer schon mit Rootrechten daran gebastelt...

edit: wir haben da nen Kartoffelbrei gekühlten PC dabei: Die_Grillmeisterr - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

ps. einmal für F@H Voten: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/q...emen-interessieren-euch-april-mai-2015-a.html


----------



## Keinem (30. April 2015)

Rarek schrieb:


> ps. einmal für F@H Voten: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/q...emen-interessieren-euch-april-mai-2015-a.html



Auftrag ausgeführt  .


----------



## Axel3131 (30. April 2015)

8iosmod schrieb:


> Auftrag ausgeführt  .



Ich auch


----------



## binär-11110110111 (30. April 2015)

8iosmod schrieb:


> Auftrag ausgeführt  .



*Dito !*


----------



## Vulnerabilus (30. April 2015)

Rarek schrieb:


> ps. einmal für F@H Voten: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/q...emen-interessieren-euch-april-mai-2015-a.html


Genau!


----------



## Bumblebee (30. April 2015)

... und natürlich .. *Dito !*


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (30. April 2015)

So mein X ist gesetzt


----------



## trucker1963 (30. April 2015)

Rarek schrieb:


> ps. einmal für F@H Voten: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/q...emen-interessieren-euch-april-mai-2015-a.html



Auch  Haken gesetzt.


----------



## Muschkote (30. April 2015)

Auch


----------



## PCGHGS (30. April 2015)

Dito!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. April 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr.Knister (30. April 2015)

Yuup!


----------



## Amigafan (1. Mai 2015)

*Kurze Info:*

Derzeit scheint es Probleme bei der "Vergütung" des Projekts (WU) *9412* zu geben.
Zwar  geht keine der berechneten WU´s verloren, aber - aus bisher unbekannten  Gründen - erhalten nicht alle "Absender" die entsprechenden Punkte  dafür ("Null-Nummer" ). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich empfehle daher, die erhaltenen Punkte mit den beendeten WU´s zu vergleichen (anhand der im Log ausgewiesenen Punkte).
Das Problem ist wohl am 28. zuerst "dokumentiert" worden.
Sollte  die Gutschrift nicht innerhalb einiger Tage erfolgen (spätestens, wenn  Ihr Rückmeldung durch mich erhalten habt, dass das Problem beseitigt  wurde), dann bitte bei mir melden (PM).


----------



## TEAM_70335 (1. Mai 2015)

Hallo Freunde der Eisenbahn.
wie war das noch gleich mit dem Bonus?
10 WU's werden so verschickt und danach bekommt man den bonus...au man dass dauert ja bei der GPU ja gefühlt noch ewig, wenn man da 17000 pt und 17 h faltzeit hat..naja
in diesem Sinne, frohes Falten,
yours sincerely
RuneDRS666


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Mai 2015)

TEAM_70335 schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde der Eisenbahn.
> wie war das noch gleich mit dem Bonus?
> 10 WU's werden so verschickt und danach bekommt man den bonus...au man dass dauert ja bei der GPU ja gefühlt noch ewig, wenn man da 17000 pt und 17 h faltzeit hat..naja
> RuneDRS666



Jupp 10 WU's - dann Bonus
Btw. - schön, dich "Lokführer" wieder mal zu lesen


----------



## mattinator (1. Mai 2015)

TEAM_70335 schrieb:


> au man dass dauert ja bei der GPU ja gefühlt noch ewig, wenn man da 17000 pt und 17 h faltzeit hat.


Mal schnell ein paar CPU-Projekte durchschieben, dann geht es schneller.
OT: Grüße aus Sachsen in den Spreewald, waren gestern in der Nähe mit dem Fahrrad unterwegs.


----------



## Ramons01 (1. Mai 2015)

Sooooo meine lieben Falt-Kollegen,

Temperatur Probleme bei der CPU gehören ab jetzt der Vergangenheit an. 

Hier Vorher:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und Nachher:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich kann nur sagen: I did it!  Ich habe heute den ganzen Nachmittag lang meinen PC auseinander genommen, alles gereinigt, CPU geköpft, Flüssigmetall Paste drauf, neuer 2400er RAM rein, alles wieder zusammen und endlich mal Kabel richtig gemanaged. 
Schöne 20° Unterschied bei 100% CPU-Last und logischerweise weniger Verbrauch. Das Lobe ich mir.


----------



## Keinem (1. Mai 2015)

Ramons01 schrieb:


> Sooooo meine lieben Falt-Kollegen,
> 
> Temperatur Probleme bei der CPU gehören ab jetzt der Vergangenheit an.
> 
> ...



Sehr schön  .


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Mai 2015)

Amigafan schrieb:


> *Kurze Info:*
> 
> Derzeit scheint es Probleme bei der "Vergütung" des Projekts (WU) *9412* zu geben.



Sieht so aus als ob da was "nachgeschoben" wurde


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Mai 2015)

Nach meinem Punkteausstoss zu urteilen ist entweder das Modem oder der Server abgeschmiert > kann mich leider erst am Montag Abend drum kümmern da ich unterwegs bin.


----------



## TEAM_70335 (2. Mai 2015)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Sieht so aus als ob da was "nachgeschoben" wurde


verdammt die 9412 habe ich auch grade am fuhrwerken...11 h noch, hoffe es war nicht umsonst.


----------



## Amigafan (2. Mai 2015)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Sieht so aus als ob da was "nachgeschoben" wurde



Du hast Recht, Markus - es wurde "etwas" nachgeschoben - allerdings "zu viel des Guten".
Wenn ich auf meinen Account schaue, so stelle ich eine "Gutschrift" von 450K Punkte fest - "gefehlt" haben aber nur etwa 200K. 
Allerdings  - es erfolgte erst, nachdem noch andere Falter nachgehakt haben - mein  ursprünglicher "Protest" führte ja zum Rauswurf aus Slack . . .
Dafür hat die ganze Angelegenheit "nur" 9 Tage gedauert . . . 


*@RuneDRS666 (Team_70335)
*
Keine Panik - die Gutschriften dürften jetzt funktionieren.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (3. Mai 2015)

Inzwischen haben wir 183 aktive Falter, ein Plus von 31 gegenüber letzter Woche. Auch die Kurve hat sich wieder deutlich erholt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keinem (3. Mai 2015)

Mr. Knister - wie sieht es eigentlich mit deinem Koffer aus  ?


----------



## darkEmperor (3. Mai 2015)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Inzwischen haben wir 183 aktive Falter, ein Plus von 31 gegenüber letzter Woche. Auch die Kurve hat sich wieder deutlich erholt



Ich bin seit gestern nach 2Jahren wieder mit dabei ^^


----------



## Haxti (3. Mai 2015)

TEAM_70335 schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde der Eisenbahn.
> wie war das noch gleich mit dem Bonus?
> 10 WU's werden so verschickt und danach bekommt man den bonus...au man dass dauert ja bei der GPU ja gefühlt noch ewig, wenn man da 17000 pt und 17 h faltzeit hat..naja
> in diesem Sinne, frohes Falten,
> ...



Sieht man dich auch wieder  Geht nix verloren hier


----------



## Mr.Knister (3. Mai 2015)

8iosmod schrieb:


> wie sieht es eigentlich mit deinem Koffer aus  ?



Der Kabini funktioniert und hat schon einmal auf Salz gefaltet 

Die mitgelieferte Wakü war aber recht laut, unpraktisch und nicht voll 
Jetzt warte ich auf den RAM, den ich gestern sehr günstig erstanden habe - 3x2 GiB DDR3 ECC für 8€, von denen ein Riegel in den Falter wandert.

Wenn ich den eingesetzt habe, kann ich auch den Arctic Alpine 64 schräg draufschnallen - wahrscheinlich per Bindfaden mangels passendem Montagesystem. Oder ich besorge Wärmeleitkleber, dann kann ich den RAM aber nicht mehr tauschen, der Kühler ragt drüber.

Was die Kofferhaftigkeit angeht, so bin ich vom Konzept "Alukoffer mit Lüfteröffnungen" erstmal abgerückt und plane stattdessen, ein uATX-Case mit einem Tragegriff auszustatten und evtl. mit Leder zu verkleiden. Einen ausrangierten Lederkoffer als Spender habe ich schon, weiß aber nicht, wie machbar und wie schön das wäre.
Das vorhandene Basisgehäuse Marke Aldi-Medion gefällt mir obendrein nicht ganz, da ich keine Laufwerkseinschübe brauche und so wenig wie möglich schleppen will 

So, das war's erstmal  Noch Fragen  ?


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Mai 2015)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Da ich diese Woche (bin nicht mehr im Geschäft) nur sehr beschränkt Zugang zur Mail habe kriegt ihr die Details nächste Woche hier nachgeliefert



So, wie versprochen - hier die Details

Seine Kommentare sind rot

Hello Markus, good to hear from you again.
Thanks for your email and thoughtful comments. I'll make some comments below to annotate yours.


As a “Fold-Monkey“ since a long time (some call me dinosaur) i feel the need of (at least)  «warn » you one last time.

Since the day before yesterday, another (almost) 500 Systems / 220 GFlops left you.

The situation is getting worser and worser.

You “killed“ the BIG-ADV-program without a replacement.
Keep in mind – a lot of fellow folders bought extra-powerfull systems just to fold these WU’s and feel betrayed now.

I can understand why people would feel that way.  We tried to give advance warning (over a year) but I understand that for some, even a few years warning wouldn't have helped this situation. 
In the end, I have to make some difficult calls to do what I think is best for the project and balance that with donor concerns.  
Giving a year notice was my solution to walk that tight rope. 

 
You “killed“ the bonus for A4-cores.
Again, the folder felt bad treated.

I'm surprised about this one -- the Bonus was only supposed to last a few months (as communicated in our blog post) and it lasted a lot longer.

 
It is hard to understand why our best VID-card’s – the MAXWELL – are the only ones  to “chew“ the core15-WU’s.
The gain is “subterrean“ compared with the outstanding shove when you fold a core17.

I agree with this one -- we are working hard w/NVIDIA to get this fix out in their latest drivers. 
 It's a pity that their drivers broke openCL such that the only work around to support the cards at all had a big performance hit.

This won't last forever (the fix should be coming shortly) -- and we hear that NVIDIA is improving OpenCL performance in general, which is great news.


I know, this should be all about the science.
It is *YOUR* program and you are the one who make the rules – that is ok.

But if you would start to communicate more and better (or comission someone to do it for you), perhaps there could be a solve.
You do such a amazing work with your team but you need us – the volunteers – to forfill all our dreams of a« better world ».

I'd love to hear more in terms of what you'd like communicated -- in the examples above, we've discussed it in blog Posts and on reddit.  
I've also gotten very positive feedback about our presence on Reddit.  I'd appreciate your feedback on what else you'd like to see.


So, please, take it serious, help us understand you and your decissions, communicate and bring back the feeling of being a (small) part of something big.
It is important to move (fold) on but you have to bring the fire back to us.

Many thanks for reading.
Many thanks for a reply.
Many, *MANY* thanks for a post in the NEWS regarding this topic.

sure thing -- but from my understanding there have been posts on this topic.  Thanks in advance for the feedback.

Vijay


----------



## Stefan84 (4. Mai 2015)

Irgendwie ist bei mir jetzt der Wurm drin... 
Habe dem Gutsten über die Feiertage mal etwas Ruhe gegönnt und ihm eine dreitägige Pause verordnet. Und seit gestern abend stürzt er mir alle paar Stunden ab, keine Ahnung warum. Wurde nichts verändert, auch die Temps sind absolut unkritisch... Selbst ohne OC quittiert er öfters mit einem blauen Hinweis den Dienst. Seeehr merkwürdig...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Mai 2015)

Bin wieder Zuhause:
Der Server war abgeschmirt > vermutlich war das OC der 780er schuld.
Ich vermute langsam das unter Linux zwar mehr OC als unter Windows läuft aber nicht Langzeitstabil ist, weil ich für die 4 Tage das zusätzlich Linux-OC mehr als die Hälfte reduziert um auf der sicheren Seite zu sein > genutzt hat es bekanntlich nichts. 

Ich lass ihn nun mit dem Windows-OC rennen.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (4. Mai 2015)

Wie hoch war dein OC unter Windows ? Stell mal genau dass ein. 
Dass war doch schon Langzeitstabil gehe ich davon aus.
Gibt keine Grund warum es dann nicht laufen sollte unter Linux.


----------



## mattinator (4. Mai 2015)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> So, wie versprochen - hier die Details



Ich habe mir nicht alles wörtlich übersetzt. Aber aus dem, was ich sinngemäß verstanden habe, entnehme ich, dass Vijay Pande in den entscheidenen Punkten "um den heißen Brei herum" redet oder den Kern Deiner Fragen wirklich nicht verstanden hat. Oder ist das nur eine Fehlinterpretation meinerseits ?


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Mai 2015)

mattinator schrieb:


> Oder ist das nur eine Fehlinterpretation meinerseits ?



Das denke ich nicht
Aber er kriegt ja auch Antwort von mir, da werde ich noch etwas präziser werden


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Mai 2015)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Wie hoch war dein OC unter Windows ? Stell mal genau dass ein.
> Dass war doch schon Langzeitstabil gehe ich davon aus.
> Gibt keine Grund warum es dann nicht laufen sollte unter Linux.


Es geht ja auch nicht ums Windows-OC das stabil läuft, sondern um dass das unter Linux offensichtlich mehr geht > würdest du auf (ohne es mit absoluter Sicherheit sagen zu können das es nicht stabil ist) freiwillig auf 25kPPD bei gerade mal ~15W Mehrverbrauch verzichten?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (4. Mai 2015)

Ne die 25k sind schon sehr gut für 15W. 
Es geht nur darum das Windows OC nicht immer gleich Linux OC ist bei der Grafikkarte.
Wenn du bei Linux mehr Takt bekommst bei deiner Grafikkarte als bei Windows, 
dann mal den Takt von Windows testen so habe ich dass gemeint


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Mai 2015)

Dass das Windows-OC (1259MHz) unter Linux stabil läuft hab ich mal 4 Tage am Stück getestet, die Frage ist nur was da drüber stabil läuft.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (4. Mai 2015)

Denke nichts  Warum unter Windows die Karte Takt technisch anders laufen als unter Linux.
Ist die gleiche Hardware daher denke ich nicht das da viel mehr Takt geht.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Mai 2015)

Denken hilft hier glaube ich auch nicht viel, denn wir wissen beide ja dass sich meine 780er im Server anders verhält als im 1090T-Rechner:
Im 1090T im Win7 waren 1276MHz faltstabil und auf dem Win7 vom Server hab ich gerade mal 1259MHz faltstabil hinbekommen.

Mein Problem ist dass sich die 780/Linux-Combo sehr Diva-haft verhäft:
Ab 1296MHz schmieren die WU's beim Falten ab.

Zwischen 1276MHz und 1295MHz die WU zwar fehlerfrei gefaltet aber bei der darauffolgenden WU taktet die Karte nur auf 575MHz hoch > warum auch immer 

1275MHz scheint das Maximum zu sein, aber ich konnte es noch nicht Langzeittesten da ich dieses WE ja unterwegs war > stattdessen hab ich ja "nur" mit 1267MHz falten lassen, aber die schmierte mir ja wie man an meinen Punkten sieht relativ schnell mal ab.


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Mai 2015)

... bitte nicht steinigen - aber sind die paar MHz es denn wert zu "kämpfen"
Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, ich bin ein notorischer Overclocker, aber für F@H geht mir stabiles Falten ohne Crash über alles

Darum war für mich die Entscheidung leicht; wenig(er) OC aber Gotthard-Granit-stabil


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Mai 2015)

@Bumblebee:
Deshalb teste ich ja was stabil ist und was nicht > OC ohne Stabilität ist für die Tonne, aber unnötig verschenkte Leistung die stabil wäre bei minimalem Mehrverbrauch  ebenso.


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Mai 2015)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> ... aber unnötig verschenkte Leistung die stabil wäre bei minimalem Mehrverbrauch  ebenso.



Absolut einverstanden
Bloss; und das meinte ich damit - das Leistungsmehr von ein paar zusätzlichen MHz "rechtfertigt" nicht das Crash-Risiko 
Aber das ist *meine* Meinung; sie muss deshalb nicht automatisch richtig sein 

Btw. was haben *DIE* denn für Steroide geschluckt ??


----------



## brooker (5. Mai 2015)

... die wissen vermutlich was, was wir nicht wissen! :o(

Auch die Zahlen passen nicht so richtig: 

1,431 Falter * 17,782.9ppds in Durchschnitt = 25.447.329,9ppds zur Ausschüttung 32.911.822, heißt die bekommen über alles ca. 22,5% Bonus auf Ihre ppds. Kann das sein?


----------



## DOcean (5. Mai 2015)

ich hab bei meinem GPU-Slot die Optionen


```
<extra-core-args v='-tmax=80 -twait=900'/>
    <max-packet-size v='small'/>
```

drin stehen.

Wo kann ich sehen das die max-packet-size auch Auswirkungen hat? und hat sie das überhaupt?


----------



## brooker (5. Mai 2015)

... small sind 0x15er und big sind 0x17er WUs, sofern welche zur Verteilung stehen. Hab das bei der 970GTX probiert und es funkt.


----------



## Rarek (5. Mai 2015)

und 18'er? medium?


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Mai 2015)

Rarek schrieb:


> und 18'er? medium?



nöö - auch big - "medium" gibt es gar nicht - die wären dann "normal"


----------



## ProfBoom (5. Mai 2015)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Btw. was haben *DIE* denn für Steroide geschluckt ??



Wahrscheinlich gefiel denen unsere Faltaktion.
Nur haben die es geschafft mal eben 1.000 neue Falter zu aktivieren O.o


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Mai 2015)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Absolut einverstanden
> Bloss; und das meinte ich damit - das Leistungsmehr von ein paar zusätzlichen MHz "rechtfertigt" nicht das Crash-Risiko


Darum eben testen testen und nochmals langzeittesten > wenn abschmiert Takt runter und das Spiel wieder von vorne bis man einen absolut stabilen Takt hat.

Normalerweise bin ich ja auch nicht tagelang weg, so das man gleich so einen riesen Ausfall wie dieses WE hat.


----------



## TheSebi41 (5. Mai 2015)

Meine GPU bekommt keine WUs mehr  
Schon seit heute Nacht, reboot hat nicht geholfen.


----------



## Uwe64LE (5. Mai 2015)

Geht mir genauso ..... ^^


----------



## TheSebi41 (5. Mai 2015)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Btw. was haben *DIE* denn für Steroide geschluckt ??



Die haben wohl das hier gesehen


----------



## Rarek (5. Mai 2015)

wtf
letztens hamse noch 23 Jahre zu uns gebraucht... und nun? 

hmm PR bringts: Team Users Page - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

mal eben schnell 1000 leute rangeholt... läuft bei denen

aber eins muss ich mal sagen... ich teile nicht gerne mit solchen leuten eine Rangliste, erst recht net über mir/uns


----------



## Keinem (5. Mai 2015)

Seht euch mal die Kurve an  !

Nargh  .Rarek hat editiert  .


----------



## Rarek (5. Mai 2015)

...
...
...


----------



## stoic-x (5. Mai 2015)

8iosmod schrieb:


> Seht euch mal die Kurve an  !
> 
> Nargh  .Rarek hat editiert  .



Die haben mit Abstand die meisten aktiven Mitglieder (1149 momentan danach kommt erst folding@evga mit 653). Kann mir aber nicht vorstellen dass das ewig anhält.


----------



## Keinem (5. Mai 2015)

stoic-x schrieb:


> Die haben mit Abstand die meisten aktiven Mitglieder (1149 momentan danach kommt erst folding@evga mit 653). Kann mir aber nicht vorstellen dass das ewig anhält.



Ich finde das eigentlich gar nicht so schlecht. Immerhin darf man nicht nur an's Ranking denken  .


----------



## stoic-x (5. Mai 2015)

Ich auch^^ war nur eine wertungsfreie Vorraussage/Schätzung


----------



## MK0000 (5. Mai 2015)

Ohne jetzt intensiver recherchiert zu haben: Gibt es vorweisbare Erfolge, die auf den Berechnungen basieren?


----------



## TheSebi41 (5. Mai 2015)

Ich glaube eben der Hauptgrund ist das oben verlinkte Video, das wird nicht so lange anhalten


----------



## stoic-x (5. Mai 2015)

MK0000 schrieb:


> Ohne jetzt intensiver recherchiert zu haben: Gibt es vorweisbare Erfolge, die auf den Berechnungen basieren?


Papers ? Folding@home
Eine Liste von Veröffentlichungen auf Basis von F@H. Allerdings schon sehr fachbezogen  (und auf Englisch)


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Mai 2015)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> ... Aber er kriegt ja auch Antwort von mir, da werde ich noch etwas präziser werden



... und die Fortsetzung (ein kleiner Ausschnitt von dem was ich geschrieben habe)

Wie gewohnt sein Text in rot

And true, you are on reddit, but a lotof folder are not.
Not every volunteer is familiar with blog / reddit and so on.
But you have to reach them to get them happy.

And only happy folders are folders you can count in.

It has not to be *YOU* who informs “the masses“about every detail.

ok,any suggestions on how to get the word to people?  I would have expectedthat a blog post is how people would expect to get information about updates.

Ich gebe diese Frage an euch weiter...
Meiner Meinung nach müsste die primäre "Anlaufstelle" die News hier sein
Was denkt ihr??

Btw. möglicherweise hat das "Bohren" schon etwas bewirkt - siehe neueste news (von gestern)


----------



## Haxti (6. Mai 2015)

Meiner Meinung nach sollte der Blog (zumindest war das immer meine Auffassung) längerfristige Entwicklungsziele und detailliertere Einsicht beeinhalten für Leute die einfach möglichst viel Einblick erhalten wollen. Eine zentrale Newsstelle mit allem, was mit Termin und Effekt für die Falter zu tun hat wäre praktisch. Da kann ja dann für mehr Hintergrundwissen auch ein Rückbezug auf Blogposts genommen werden. Und sobald Neuigkeiten in der Newsrubrik gepostet werden kann ja auch die aktuelle Headline oder ein Popup an die (GUI-)Clients rausgehauen werden.


----------



## brooker (6. Mai 2015)

... genau da gehört es meiner Meinung nach hin. Für jeden jederzeit einsehbar.


----------



## TEAM_70335 (6. Mai 2015)

der olle Bonus geht schon wieder mal nicht...neiiien RuneDRS666 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats da hätten in den letzten Updates 56000 pt und 65000 pt sein müssen.


----------



## Axel3131 (6. Mai 2015)

Jetzt muss ich euch mal etwas plagen, ich habe ein kleines Problem und zwar ladet mir der Client keine neuen WU's für meine GraKa runter.
Wenn ich auf Log gehe Steht da im Minutentakt,

HTTP_INTERNAL_SERVER_ERROR
20:27:34:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.200:8080
20:27:36:WARNING:WU01:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.200:8080': 10001: Server responded: HTTP_INTERNAL_SERVER_ERROR
20:27:36:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.204:80
20:27:37:WARNING:WU01:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.204:80': Empty work server assignment
20:27:37:ERROR:WU01:FS00:Exception: Could not get an assignment

was kann ich machen? 

Danke euch.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Mai 2015)

Der Server 171.67.108.200 scheint ausser Betrieb zu sein.
Der 171.67.108.204 müsste gehen
Hast du schon mal das System neugestartet?


----------



## Axel3131 (6. Mai 2015)

Ja habe ich alles schon versucht. 
Bekomme trotzdem immer diese Meldung


----------



## Axel3131 (6. Mai 2015)

Muss mich korrigieren ist nicht für die GraKa sondern für die CPU.

Tut mir Leid 

Ich stell mich dann mal in die Ecke...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Mai 2015)

CPU-Slot schon mal gelöscht und neu eingerichtet?


----------



## Axel3131 (6. Mai 2015)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> CPU-Slot schon mal gelöscht und neu eingerichtet?



So einfach... hätte ich auch selber darauf kommen können.

Danke funktioniert wieder.


----------



## MK0000 (6. Mai 2015)

Ich bekomme auch gerade sehr schlecht eine neue WU für CPU ran. Der DL dauert sehr lange und bricht dann sogar ab. Ich stelle aber fest, dass ohne CPU-Aktivität mehr PPD drin sind. Statt ~250k sind es nun ~270k. Meine Settings sind CPU Slot 7 Threads (3770k von 8 möglicht, HT an).


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Mai 2015)

Ich würde mal testweise mal mit 6 Threads falten und schauen wie sich dann die PPD entwickeln.


----------



## Rarek (6. Mai 2015)

war da nicht mal was im gespräch mit ungeraden Kernanzahlen und wenigen PPD? so nachm motto 4 bringt mehr als 5?

ps. meine GPU verlangt 1,2 Kerne für sich um volle Leistung zu fahren, also 2 Kerne innen Leerlauf... (bei dir wärs warscheinlich nur ein Kern + V-Kern, hast ja HT)


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Mai 2015)

Axel3131 schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich euch mal etwas plagen, ich habe ein kleines Problem und zwar ladet mir der Client keine neuen WU's für meine GraKa runter.
> Wenn ich auf Log gehe Steht da im Minutentakt,
> 
> HTTP_INTERNAL_SERVER_ERROR
> usw...



Nun, es betrifft auch die "GPU-Server"

Hier der betreffende link

Und, wie um meine Comm. mit Vijay zu bestätigen/verstärken....
natürlich keine Mitteilung in den News
natürlich keine Details/Antworten im Forum

sch***ade eigentlich - aber ein Grund mehr das gleich als "gute Beispiel" an Stanford zu schicken


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Mai 2015)

GRUNDGÜTIGER Himmel - unsere/meine aktuellen Zahlen treiben mir (?Zornes?-) Tränen in die Augen


----------



## Rarek (7. Mai 2015)

wasn da los? geht ja mal garnicht...


----------



## stoic-x (7. Mai 2015)

Das ist so bitter: letzte 0x17 WU bei 87% abgebrochen jetzt kommen nur noch 0X15s die die GPU versuchen zu grillen und auch regelmäßig abgebrochen werden


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Mai 2015)

Ja, die haben wieder ein *RIESEN*-Problem mit den Servern

Vijay hat sich inzwischen sogar schon 2 mal gemeldet 

1)  Sorry for the delay here.  We’re on it.  This one is taking longer than we expected.

2) We’re also looking into why the failover didn’t work –– this is something which in principle shouldn’t happen unless there’s something serious going on.

... und jetzt kommt grad seine Mail bei mir an


----------



## TEAM_70335 (7. Mai 2015)

habe mich schon gewundert aber Hauptsache die GPU macht schön Origami


----------



## Thosch (7. Mai 2015)

... alles wird guuuut !  Nix wird besser !!


----------



## Haxti (7. Mai 2015)

Bei mir gabs nur einen kurzen Schluckauf 



Spoiler



13:08:51:WU00:FS00:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:7812 run:1674 clone:0 gen:325 core:0xa4 unit:0x0000022d664f2dcc528fc98d92918cfa
13:08:51:WU00:FS00:Uploading 1.72MiB to 171.64.65.100
13:08:51:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.100:8080
13:08:56:WU00:FS00:Upload complete
13:08:56:WU00:FS00:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
13:08:56:WU00:FS00:Final credit estimate, 1394.00 points
13:08:56:WU00:FS00:Cleaning up
13:09:29:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.200:8080
13:09:29:WARNING:WU01:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.200:8080': 10001: Server responded: HTTP_INTERNAL_SERVER_ERROR
13:09:29:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.204:80
13:09:30:WARNING:WU01:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.204:80': Empty work server assignment
13:09:30:ERROR:WU01:FS00:Exception: Could not get an assignment
13:12:06:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.200:8080
13:12:07:WARNING:WU01:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.200:8080': 10001: Server responded: HTTP_INTERNAL_SERVER_ERROR
13:12:07:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.204:80
13:12:07:WARNING:WU01:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.204:80': Empty work server assignment
13:12:07:ERROR:WU01:FS00:Exception: Could not get an assignment
13:16:20:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.200:8080
13:16:21:WARNING:WU01:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.200:8080': 10001: Server responded: HTTP_INTERNAL_SERVER_ERROR
13:16:21:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.204:80
13:16:22:WU01:FS00:Assigned to work server 171.64.65.100
13:16:22:WU01:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: READY cpu:4 from 171.64.65.100
13:16:22:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.100:8080
13:16:23:WU01:FS00ownloading 614.76KiB
13:16:25:WU01:FS00ownload complete
13:16:25:WU01:FS00:Received Unit: id:01 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:7812 run:2310 clone:0 gen:281 core:0xa4 unit:0x000001eb664f2dcc528fcacc3c67f1e1
13:16:25:WU01:FS00:Starting


----------



## brooker (7. Mai 2015)

... Leute, 
nicht verzagen, 
wir holen, wenn auch nach Tagen,
die Ergebnisse letztendlich doch an Land!

!Team PCGH rockt!


----------



## brooker (7. Mai 2015)

... wenn die WUs für die Nvidia-GPUs so einbrechen, sollten wir mal eine AMD-Power-Woche mit PCGH starten. Einen Aufruf an alle AMD-Jünger, uns zu helfen die Durststrecke zu überstehen, die Position zu halten und zu stabilisieren.

Was meint Ihr?


PS: Ich habe mit mit max-packet-size "big" gerade eine 0x18er WU mit der 970GTX geangelt und lass die mal Laufen. Kompensieren.


----------



## Mr.Knister (7. Mai 2015)

Ab Montag kommt voraussichtlich *derKoffer* zum Einsatz


----------



## Tischi89 (7. Mai 2015)

kann mir mal jmd genau erklären was grade das Problem ist?
iwie kann ich grade nicht folgen...


----------



## mattinator (7. Mai 2015)

Ich habe in der Fa. vorübergehend einen Xeon E5-2620 v3 mit RHEL v. 7 und  darf den mal per Folding stressen. Da kommen noch ein paar Punkte zusätzlich rüber.


----------



## ProfBoom (7. Mai 2015)

Man sieht leider nicht von wann genau die Posts sind, aber Vijay hat zweimal in seinem Blog gepostet.
Der erste sagt nur kurz "tut nicht", der zweite ist länger und "In the interest of transparency, here’s what happened."


----------



## Tischi89 (7. Mai 2015)

Bestimmte WUs werden also erstmal nicht mehr vergeben?

Meine gtx 970 faltet jedefalls grade ne 0x15 und legt ein hässliches Spulenfiepen an den start..ist immer so bei der WU.
Kann man dagegen iwas unternehmen (außer heißkleber xD)?


----------



## MK0000 (8. Mai 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> [...]
> PS: Ich habe mit mit max-packet-size "big" gerade eine 0x18er WU mit der 970GTX geangelt und lass die mal Laufen. Kompensieren.



 Ich mach seit Tagen nichts anderes, die Million muss stehen bis Sonntag!


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Mai 2015)

ProfBoom schrieb:


> Man sieht leider nicht von wann genau die Posts sind, aber Vijay hat zweimal in seinem Blog gepostet.



Der erste nach 15:45 unserer Zeitrechnung
Was man aber fairerweise auch immer noch einberechnen sollte ist der Zeitunterschied - dort ist es jetzt 22:37
Nach ihrer Zeit hat sich der Zuständige (Joseph) vor 09:00 intensiv damit beschäftigt, es dann auch gefixt und danach ein "summary" gepostet


----------



## Axel3131 (8. Mai 2015)

Axel3131 schrieb:


> HTTP_INTERNAL_SERVER_ERROR
> 20:27:34:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.200:8080
> 20:27:36:WARNING:WU01:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.200:8080': 10001: Server responded: HTTP_INTERNAL_SERVER_ERROR
> 20:27:36:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.204:80
> ...



Problem besteht bei mir weiterhin, nicht nach jeder WU aber einmal am Tag mindestens. 
Durch den Tipp von A.Meier-PS3 den CPU-Slot löschen und neu einrichten funktioniert es dann wieder für ein paar Stunden/Tagen.

Hoffentlich wird das Problem bald gelöst...ist etwas ärgerlich, da macht das Falten kein so großen Spaß mehr


----------



## brooker (8. Mai 2015)

... Axel, nicht verzagen. Das wird!


----------



## Axel3131 (8. Mai 2015)

Hoffe ich doch... ärgerlich ist es nur, dass es an meinem Laptop ohne Probleme funktioniert nur an meinem Rechner habe ich immer dass Problem.


----------



## mattinator (8. Mai 2015)

Axel3131 schrieb:


> Hoffe ich doch... ärgerlich ist es nur, dass es an meinem Laptop ohne Probleme funktioniert nur an meinem Rechner habe ich immer dass Problem.



Auf Grund der unterschiedlichen Hardware werden die unterschiedliche Assignment-Server haben. Bei mir unter Linux gibt es auch (fast) keine Probleme.


----------



## Axel3131 (8. Mai 2015)

mattinator schrieb:


> Auf Grund der unterschiedlichen Hardware werden die unterschiedliche Assignment-Server haben. Bei mir unter Linux gibt es auch (fast) keine Probleme.



Danke, wenn mein Urlaubsgeld da ist "bastel" ich mir meine Faltmaschine zusammen. Da wird dann auch ein Linux drauf kommen.

Bräuchte dann wahrscheinlich Hilfe bei der Einrichtung unter Linux...


----------



## mattinator (8. Mai 2015)

Mit TeamViewer kein Problem, kann aber unter Umständen ein wenig fummelig sein. Das weiß man vorher nie so genau.


----------



## Axel3131 (8. Mai 2015)

Teamviewer ist kein Problem, benutze ich auch für den Rechner meiner Eltern wenn die mal wieder Probleme haben. Dauert aber noch 2-3 Monate bis alles so weit steht.

Werde mich dann nochmal diesbezüglich melden


----------



## mattinator (8. Mai 2015)

Alles klar, dann einfach 'ne PN senden. Bin dann vllt. im Urlaub, aber wahrscheinlich haben wir das Notebook mit und WLAN in der Ferienwohnung.


----------



## stoic-x (8. Mai 2015)

Ist bei euch wieder alles wie vorher? Ich krieg jetzt wieder 0x17s und abgebrochen werden sie auch nicht aber sie geben gut 100k PPD weniger...Ist das bei euch auch so?


----------



## Rarek (9. Mai 2015)

gestern war ja wohl wurst-käse... nur 5 Mionen...


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Mai 2015)

stoic-x schrieb:


> Ist bei euch wieder alles wie vorher?



*LEIDER* ja - will heissen es "regnet" auch wieder core_15 hier bei mir


----------



## mattinator (9. Mai 2015)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> *LEIDER* ja - will heissen es "regnet" auch wieder core_15 hier bei mir



Unter Linux mit der GTX 970 im Moment alles o.k. Hatten wir nicht mal über Umstellung Deiner Server geredet ? Soweit es geht, würde ich unterstützen. Ich habe gestern Abend sozusagen parallel zum laufenden Folding-Betrieb mein Linux von der Mint Mate 16 (Petra) auf die 17.1 (Rebecca) umgestellt. Nach Reboot und sicherheitshalber Neuinstallation der NVIDIA-Treiber lief alles wieder. Etwas länger gedauert hat die Installation des kde-config-cron, war aber mein Fehler. Ansonsten laufen scheinbar alle von mir genutzten Anwendungen auch nach dem Upgrade noch. Gefühlt scheint es schon etwas flotter, das kann aber auch an den vielen neuen Daten auf der SSD und ggf. erfolgtem fstrim liegen. Aber auch das Folding läuft um ein paar 100K PPD in Summe für GPU und CPU schneller. Ich habe heute früh gleich noch ein paar neuere Kernel nachinstalliert, das ist jetzt aus der Aktualisierungs-Verwaltung ganz einfach und mit einer LTS-Version auch länger möglich (bis 2019 ). Die werde ich am Wochenende wohl noch testen. Das macht mir auch irgendwie mehr Spaß als Hardware-OC, die Tests sind schneller fertig und das Risiko für die Hardware und die Folding-Projekte ist geringer. Der Server in der Fa. und mein neuer Desktop-PC dort mit i7-4790 (NaCl über's Wochende) laufen auch ohne Probleme.


----------



## TheSebi41 (9. Mai 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> ... wenn die WUs für die Nvidia-GPUs so einbrechen, sollten wir mal eine AMD-Power-Woche mit PCGH starten. Einen Aufruf an alle AMD-Jünger, uns zu helfen die Durststrecke zu überstehen, die Position zu halten und zu stabilisieren.
> 
> Was meint Ihr?
> 
> ...


Schon durchgehend dabei [emoji1] Mein PC hat dieses Jahr schon die erste Megawattstunde durch


----------



## brooker (9. Mai 2015)

... das Thema mit 0x15 auf Nvidia kann ich, zuminestens mit der 970GTX, nicht bestätigen. Seit dem ich die am Laufen habe, sind nur 0x18er eingegangen und beschehren ca. 350K ppds ;o)

Hab den Client auf beta und big gesetzt.


----------



## ProfBoom (9. Mai 2015)

Sowas... 
Das dürfte dich (und andere) freuen, Bumble.
Bevor hier jemand schreit, gibt es schon einen Blogeintrag von Vijay: "We see the issues with 171.67.108.60 and 171.64.65.124 and are looking into it."


----------



## Mr.Knister (9. Mai 2015)

Morgen wollte ich mal das Koffergehäuse mit Sprayfarbe ansprühen.

So habe ich mir das vorgestellt:
(Seitenwand)

[Spruch] -schwarz?
Folding@home  -rot?
Team #70335  -schwarz?

(andere Seitenwand)

[F@H-Logo groß] (ist das eigentlich urheberrechtlich geschützt?) -schwarz/graustufen?
Folding@home (Schriftzug) -rot?

Die Basisfarbe ist Computer-Hellgrau.


Was sagt Ihr dazu?
Fällt euch noch ein markiger Spruch ein? Ich dachte an "Kampf dem Krebs" oder vielleicht "PC vs. Cancer" o.ä.
Soll ich das Logo lieber nächstes Wochenende vollfarbig machen? Derzeit habe ich nur rot und ein wenig schwarz.
Ist das OK mit der Erwähnung des Teams?
Oder bastle ich doch besser einen Lederüberzug, um das ganze etwas unauffälliger zu gestalten?

Einen der Aufkleber von Abductee (Danke!) kann ich auch noch anbringen.

Schönen Sonntag,
Knister


----------



## brooker (9. Mai 2015)

... ist bei Euch der NaCl-Client auch down? Ich bekomme seit heute Nacht keine WUs mehr


----------



## mattinator (9. Mai 2015)

Nö, hatte ihn ohne Probleme bis vor 'ner halben Stunde hier zu Hause laufen. Und in der Fa. scheint er auch die ganze Zeit bedient worden zu sein.


----------



## Mr.Knister (10. Mai 2015)

Rennt auch bei mir...


----------



## Stefan84 (10. Mai 2015)

Kann mir evtl. jemand bei einem kleinen Problemchen weiterhelfen?
Seit gut einer Woche schmiert mein System immer wieder ohne jeglichen erkennbaren Grund alle paar Stunden ab und bootet neu  Als Fehler find ich immer etwas mit "ntoskrnl.exe" was ja nicht wirklich was aussagt...
Ich habe am System nichts verändert, keine neuen Treiber, keine ungewollten Updates... Selbst eine Wiederherstellung auf einen frühreren Zeitpunkt bringt keinerlei Verbesserung.

Kann es evtl. sein dass das von mir vorgenommene OC der GraKa doch nicht langzeit-stable ist? Läuft ja momentan mit 1500 MHz Chiptakt. Aber selbst wenn ich den Takt testweise um 20 MHz senke, tauchen die Probleme trotzdem weiter auf 

Hier mal die .dmp-File, hoffe mir kann da jemand helfen. Ob ich testweise mal das falten einstelle und sehe was dann passiert?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ProfBoom (10. Mai 2015)

Bevor du ganz aufhörst mit falten, stell doch erstmal (nacheinander alles) auf Standardtakt runter.


----------



## brooker (10. Mai 2015)

@Stefan: nimm mal das OC für alles raus (CPU, GPU und Speicher) und schaue ob es sauber durchläuft. Wenn ja, dann nehme das GPU-OC wieder rein und testen. Dann immer mehr dazu. Nur so bekommst Du raus, was die Ursache ist. Sollte im Default der Fehler auftreten, ist evtl. Software-seitig was dahin.

@all: mein NaCl hatte sich aufgehangen. Nach einem Neustart hing es erfolgreich weiter


----------



## hbf878 (10. Mai 2015)

Stefan84 schrieb:


> Hier mal die .dmp-File, hoffe mir kann da jemand helfen. Ob ich testweise mal das falten einstelle und sehe was dann passiert?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


0xF4 und erster Parameter 3--> ein kritischer Prozess wurde beendet. Ich würde auf einen Festplattenfehler tippen. Ist eine SSD verbaut? Wenn ja, welche?


----------



## Rarek (10. Mai 2015)

ist es eigentlich möglich, das Falten automatisch zu unterbinden, wenn eine bestimmte anwendung gestartet wird?


----------



## ProfBoom (11. Mai 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> @all: mein NaCl hatte sich aufgehangen. Nach einem Neustart hing es erfolgreich weiter



Na, wenn das mal kein Erfolg ist!


----------



## mattinator (11. Mai 2015)

@Rarek
Im Prinzip schon, aber willst Du mittels pausieren oder kill die Fertigstellung des Projekts verzögern bzw. sogar die deadline überziehen ?


----------



## Stefan84 (11. Mai 2015)

Also ich weiss echt nicht was grad mit meinem Rechenknacht los ist... 
Trotz das ich die Defaults sowohl bei GraKa als auch im UEFI gesetzt habe, mehrmals täglich Bluescreens und Neustarts. Und das alles erst just ab diesem Zeitpunkt wo ich das falten mit dem Großen mal für 3 Tage pausiert habe, vorher hatte ich die Probleme nie  An den Temps kann es nicht liegen: GPU 51°C, CPU 57°C.

Und es ist immer und immer wieder der gleiche Fehler: "ntoskrnl.exe"! Ich hab echt keine Ahnung was das sein könnte, weil dieser Fehlercode ja mal wieder NULL aussagt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rarek (11. Mai 2015)

mattinator schrieb:


> @Rarek
> Im Prinzip schon, aber willst Du mittels pausieren oder kill die Fertigstellung des Projekts verzögern bzw. sogar die deadline überziehen ?



nee, ich will nur meine Spiele vernünftig spielen 
und dabei so faul sein und nicht immer per Hand zu pausieren/starten


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Mai 2015)

@Stefan84:
Ich würde mal testweise auf einem Live-Linux falten > wenn es da stabil läuft ist liegt es an Windows, wenn nicht liegt ein Hardware-Problem vor.


----------



## DOcean (11. Mai 2015)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @Stefan84:
> Ich würde mal testweise auf einem Live-Linux falten > wenn es da stabil läuft ist liegt es an Windows, wenn nicht liegt ein Hardware-Problem vor.



Könnte auch ein Problem mit dem Windows *oder der HDD* sein, wenn es mit einem Live-Linux läuft


----------



## picar81_4711 (11. Mai 2015)

@Stefan84: Auch wenn es immer nur an dieser einen Datei scheitert kann es trotzdem ein Festplatten-/ Arbeitsspeicherfehler sein. Würde mal alles gründlich durchtesten


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Mai 2015)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> @Stefan84: Auch wenn es immer nur an dieser einen Datei scheitert kann es trotzdem ein Festplatten-/ Arbeitsspeicherfehler sein. Würde mal alles gründlich durchtesten



Jupp, definitiv der richtige Weg

Btw. der Abstand von"denen" vergrössert sich wieder


----------



## Mr.Knister (11. Mai 2015)

ntoskrnl.exe steht für "NT Operating System Kernel". Also die Grundbestandteile des Betriebssystems. Und dass die versagen, kann wohl wirklich tausendundeinen Grund haben


----------



## brooker (11. Mai 2015)

@Stefan: google sagt, Speicher oder Festplatte. Bitte teste das mal intensiv. Es könnte aber auch eine Software sein, die für den BS nicht freigegeben ist. Also mal alles was nicht Standard ist ausm Auto-load raus und testen. Sorry, aber Windoof ist leider nicht in der Lage konkrete Anhaltspunkte zu liefern. Da muss getestet werden.


----------



## Stefan84 (11. Mai 2015)

Seit heute morgen ca. 10 Uhr läuft er wieder durchgängig... Werde die Nacht nochmal abwarten was passiert.
Und wenn meine Steuererstattung endlich da ist gibts auch schicken neuen RAM


----------



## brooker (12. Mai 2015)

... schön, hast Du am RAM was feststellen können oder hast Du Timings oder/und Spannung geändert?


----------



## Rarek (12. Mai 2015)

auch nicht schlecht: Team Users Page - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats
es weden immer mehr, aber doch werden es weniger


----------



## brooker (12. Mai 2015)

... wie machen die das? Ein FOLDING@Home-Hack?


----------



## mattinator (12. Mai 2015)

Wenn die Kurven anders rum wären, schon eher.


----------



## mallkuss (12. Mai 2015)

mattinator schrieb:


> Unter Linux mit der GTX 970 im Moment alles o.k. Hatten wir nicht mal über Umstellung Deiner Server geredet ? Soweit es geht, würde ich unterstützen.......VIEL TEXT



Ich kann dir auch nur zu Linux raten: habe die GTX970 nen Monat ohne neustart laufen gehabt und nur core17 bekommen  damit hast du ne gleichmäßige Punkteausbeute ohne die belastenden core15er.
Du kannst es auch machen wie ich: das linux auf ne andere HDD. Wenn es nicht geht oder du keinen Bock mehr hast zu basteln steckt du die andere HDD wieder dran und machst einfach unter Win weiter.
Wenn du mir mal schreibst per PN wo genau du wohnst komm ich evtl, sogar mal vorbei, schau mir Schloß Bumblestein an und helfe dir bei der Umstellung (mit meinen wenigen Linux Kenntnissen ). Die Schweiz ist von hier ja nicht weit


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Mai 2015)

@mallkuss: Da du aus der Region Bodensee kommst, wäre es zu mir sogar noch näher als zu Schloss Bumblestein (wäre sicher interessant mal da rein zu schnuppern ).


----------



## ProfBoom (12. Mai 2015)

Ja, wer hat sich denn noch nicht gefragt, ob auch Schlossführungen angeboten werden?


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Mai 2015)

Liebe Brüder und Schwestern 

Die Umstellung auf LINUX wird in dieser oder jener Form garantiert stattfinden.
Es ist aber anzumerken, dass wir nicht von einem "970er-System" reden welches wegen dem "Treiber-Hick-Hack" unterirdische WU's bekommt
Wir reden von diversen GTX970 in einigen Computern

Was nun den durchaus richtigen Vorschlag/Tipp von malkuss angeht - natürlich funktioniere ich nur nach diesem System
Die eine SSD "trägt" ein voll funktionsfähiges WIN7-Ultimate; die andere ist die "Testplattform" für diverseste LINUX-Distros
Immer wenn ich mal wieder die Schnauze voll habe stecke ich die "WIN-SSD" rein und alles rödelt.

Was nun Führungen in Castle Bumblestein anbelangt.... - die Zukunft wird es weisen / die Antwort ist irgendwo da draussen


----------



## Rarek (13. Mai 2015)

hast du eigentlich auch nen eigenen Zähler für deine Farm, oder hast du sie woanders untergebracht? (oder gar gemietet?)


und mein Falter steuert grad auf die 2MW zu  
sollte sich nur noch um 2-3 Wochen handeln 

(laut meinem TR sollte ich innerhalb eines Jahres ungefähr 4,5MW ausm Netz saugen)


----------



## Mr.Knister (13. Mai 2015)

Kleines h vergessen 

Bei 2MW Leistung würde ich mir schon Sorgen machen, das ist in etwa die Größenordnung einer Windkraftanlage und kostet im Jahr ~5 Mio bei Dauerbetrieb


----------



## Rarek (13. Mai 2015)

warum mit stunden? ich verbrauche ja keine MWh sondern nur grob geschätzt 500Wh


----------



## Mr.Knister (13. Mai 2015)

Da verwechselst du was 

Leistung ist Energie/Zeit

Die Einheit der Energie ist Joule, die der Leistung ein Joule/Sekunde=ein Watt

ein Watt mal Stunde = ein Joule/Sekunde mal 60*60 Sekunden = eine Wattstunde (Watt mal Stunde)

Das ist ebenso eine gültige Ausdrucksweise, die sich z.B. für elektrische Energie gut eignet, mit Spannung mal Strom (Volt mal Ampère) kommt man direkt auf die Leistung in Watt.

Lässt du also deinen 500W-Falter zwei Stunden laufen, wandelt er 1000Wh=1kWh in Wärme um.


----------



## Rarek (14. Mai 2015)

als ausgelernter elektriker lernt man auch noch was dazu... 
schande über mich, wegen dieser art von Wissenslücke


----------



## nfsgame (14. Mai 2015)

Kurze Zwischenfrage: Was reißt nen i3-4130T so? Mehr als der i3-530 der bei mir zur Zeit unter Debian 24/7 knechtet bestimmt, oder?


----------



## Stefan84 (14. Mai 2015)

Hab eben erstmal neuen RAM für den Falterling geordert 
Mal sehen was DDR3-2400 so zu leisten imstande ist.

BTW: Rechner läuft nun wieder absolut stabil, obwohl ich wiederum rein gar nichts geändert habe. Selbst mit dem kompletten OC läuft er jetzt wieder fehlerfrei durch


----------



## picar81_4711 (14. Mai 2015)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Kurze Zwischenfrage: Was reißt nen i3-4130T so? Mehr als der i3-530 der bei mir zur Zeit unter Debian 24/7 knechtet bestimmt, oder?



Ich glaube nicht so viel. Aber der Verbrauch ist deutlich geringer. Mein 980x ist fast so schnell wie die heutigen CPUs, nur bei bestimmten Anwendungen ist er im Nachteil. Aber der Verbrauch ist deutlich höher.....


----------



## nfsgame (14. Mai 2015)

Geht mir auch hauptsächlich um den Stormkonsum . Wenn er nen paar PPD mehr aufs Parkett legt ists nen netter Nebeneffekt . Muss ja nunmal etwas die Handbremse ziehen , aber inaktiv werden will ich auch nicht...


----------



## Keinem (14. Mai 2015)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Kurze Zwischenfrage: Was reißt nen i3-4130T so? Mehr als der i3-530 der bei mir zur Zeit unter Debian 24/7 knechtet bestimmt, oder?





nfsgame schrieb:


> Geht mir auch hauptsächlich um den Stormkonsum . Wenn er nen paar PPD mehr aufs Parkett legt ists nen netter Nebeneffekt . Muss ja nunmal etwas die Handbremse ziehen , aber inaktiv werden will ich auch nicht...



Für mich haben die "Stromsparprozessoren" keine Daseinsberechtigung. Hier mal eine Grafik aus einem Test von PCGH:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man sieht, dass sich der Aufpreis nicht lohnt. 

Nfsgame, wenn es derzeit auf jedes Watt ankommt, kannst Du im UEFI auch ein TDP-Limit einrichten, welches dann nicht überschritten  wird  .


----------



## Mr.Knister (15. Mai 2015)

Noch fix ein Schnappschuss vom Koffer für die, die's interessiert:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Sorry, das Forum mag anscheinend kein Hochformat)

Man sieht, es handelt sich um ein stinknormales OEM-Gehäuse. Das Netzteil wird aber vorne unten untergebracht, so bekommt es frische Luft und der Schwerpunkt des Gebildes ist mittiger und tiefer.

Die Teile sind so weit alle da und warten immernoch auf Inbetriebnahme. Bevor es so weit ist, muss ich aber noch folgendes erledigen:

-Ordentliche Befestigung für den CPU-Kühler ausdenken und anbringen (Paketschnur ist nicht fest genug möglich)
-vorne eine Öffnung für Netzstecker und NT-Abluft sägen
-die Gehäuseunterseite (teil-)aufschneiden (Frischluft Graka & NT)
-In den Deckel eine 120er-Lüfteröffnung sägen
-Löcher für den Koffer-Handgriff bohren
-Außendesign entwerfen und umsetzen
-Endmontage
-Linux-Installation und Remote-Einrichtung (brauche vielleicht Hilfe dabei)




Rarek schrieb:


> als ausgelernter elektriker lernt man auch noch was dazu...
> schande über mich, wegen dieser art von Wissenslücke



Ach Rarek, das passiert doch vielen 
Solange es nicht zu Verletzten kommt, ist es imo vollkommen in Ordnung, sein eigenes Einheitensystem zu benutzen


----------



## Rarek (15. Mai 2015)

stimmt auch wieder


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. Mai 2015)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Geht mir auch hauptsächlich um den Stormkonsum . Wenn er nen paar PPD mehr aufs Parkett legt ists nen netter Nebeneffekt . Muss ja nunmal etwas die Handbremse ziehen , aber inaktiv werden will ich auch nicht...


Schon versucht was man Undervolting eingespart werden kann?

Hab ich bei meinem Server auch gemacht > rund 40W (pro Xeon 20W) konnte ich so den Verbrauch senken.


----------



## nfsgame (15. Mai 2015)

Hab ich schon versucht . Wenn ich auch nur einen Schritt runtergehe im BIOS gibts ne Kernel Panic direkt beim Bootvorgang  . Das Board (billiges Gigabyte - BIOS ist aktuell) scheint dafür nicht unbedingt geeignet zu sein .


----------



## Axel3131 (15. Mai 2015)

Hey Leute,

ich habe mal wieder eine Frage, hoffe ihr könnt mir Klarheit schaffen.

Und zwar habe ich heute mal wieder mein Laptop gestartet und F@H gerade eben (ca. 21.30 Uhr) gestartet und bei PPD zeigt es mir jetzt nur 8500 PPD an liegt das daran, dass der Tag bald zu ende ist oder werden die PPD ab start von der WU gezählt?

Weil wenn sie ab start gezählt werden stimmt etwas nicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. Mai 2015)

Takte die GPU temperaturbedingt runter?


----------



## mattinator (15. Mai 2015)

Unter 1% wird vom Client der Bonus noch nicht mitgerechnet.


----------



## Special_Flo (15. Mai 2015)

genau und am Anfang rechnet die CPU noch alleine . GPU bekommt erst etwas später was zu tun 
Kleiner Tip : bei einer Quad Core cpu einen Kern für die GPU "frei" lassen.

mfg Flo


----------



## Axel3131 (15. Mai 2015)

Danke habe es jetzt auch gemerkt, jetzt sind die PPD hoch gegangen.

Hab ihn selber auf 4 runter gestuft, da er sonst zu heiß wird und abschmiert.


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Mai 2015)

*DOLL* - die HTTP_INTERNAL_SERVER_ERROR - Meldungen sind wieder da 

Immerhin - deren "Fix" hat 10 Tage gehalten


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Mai 2015)

Anscheinend sind ihnen zusätzlich auch die BigSMP's ausgegangen > mein Server faltet seit bereits 4h normale SMP's.

Ps:
Die BigSMP dürfen ruhig ausgegangen bleiben > meine Xeons stossen rund 50% mehr PPD aus


----------



## Thosch (17. Mai 2015)

... und es gibt im Mom mal wieder keine Punkte.


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Mai 2015)

Thosch schrieb:


> ... und es gibt im Mom mal wieder keine Punkte.



Logisch (leider) da die Server in Stanford down sind
Meine Hoffnung ist (einmal mehr), dass das Backupsystem läuft und die Punkte "auf Halde" speichert


----------



## mattinator (17. Mai 2015)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Logisch (leider) da die Server in Stanford down sind



Aaahhh, es ist wieder mal Wochenende. Aber fängt die Woche bei den "Amis" nicht eigentlich schon am Sonntag an ?


----------



## Thosch (17. Mai 2015)

... wenn man sich schon mal wieder drauf einlässt etwas zu falten ...


----------



## Rarek (17. Mai 2015)

die Punktetabelle sieht ja garnicht so gut aus... 4x 3h nüscht...


----------



## TEAM_70335 (17. Mai 2015)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Logisch (leider) da die Server in Stanford down sind
> Meine Hoffnung ist (einmal mehr), dass das Backupsystem läuft und die Punkte "auf Halde" speichert


wir hoffen einfach das Beste


----------



## brooker (17. Mai 2015)

... Kopf hoch und weiter malochen!


----------



## ProfBoom (17. Mai 2015)

Keine Sorge, die Punkte werden gezählt.
Punkte sammeln und Punkte ausgeben machen zwei verschiedene Server.

Erstaunlich für's Wochenende, aber höchst erfreulich: Vijay hat geschrieben!


----------



## mattinator (17. Mai 2015)

ProfBoom schrieb:


> Erstaunlich für's Wochenende, aber höchst erfreulich: Vijay hat geschrieben!



Wir sind hier zwar nicht in den USA, aber in meiner nun fast 25-jährigen Arbeit in er IT-Branche hatten wir nur zwei Gewitterschäden an der Hardware (an die ich  mich erinnere, aber viel mehr waren es wirklich nicht). Und die waren im Prinzip das Ergebnis einer fehlerhaften Hardware-Installation.


----------



## Mr.Knister (18. Mai 2015)

-TEASER-




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(es wird ein Dilettantenstück, so viel sei gesagt)


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Mai 2015)

Ich kann der Sache was Positives abgewinnen > jetzt wird mitgeteilt was los ist. 

Früher hätten sie wie jetzt auch das Blitz-Problem und aber dafür stehen wir nicht mehr im Regen der fehlenden Information.


----------



## MrEgoshooter (18. Mai 2015)

Ich werde mal meinen aktuellen Gaming-PC immer übernacht an das Team anhängen, der läuft eh dank TS3 Server 24/7. Ich hoffe, dass im Sommer die Photovoltaik ausreicht und ich bis zum Winter mein eigenes kleines Atomkraftwerk fertig gebaut habe.

CPU: AMD FX8320 @ 4.0Ghz , 1,25 V 
GPU: R9 280X Tahiti @ 1069 Mhz


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Mai 2015)

ProfBoom schrieb:


> Erstaunlich für's Wochenende, aber höchst erfreulich: Vijay hat geschrieben!



Ich bin mal so unbescheiden und führe es (auch) auf meinen intensiven E-Mail-Verkehr mit ihm zurück
Es freut mich, dass er zugehört hat


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Mai 2015)

Durch das momentane falten der normalen WU's sehe ich wieder in aller Härte meine Meinung zu den BigSMP bestätigt > massiv "Unterbezahlt"!

BigSMP ~120kPPD
SMP ~180kPPD (+50%) und das bei 25W weniger Stromverbrauch


----------



## TheSebi41 (18. Mai 2015)

Es gibt anscheinend wieder Punkte nach der langen Zeit er 0er


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Mai 2015)

TheSebi41 schrieb:


> Es gibt anscheinend wieder Punkte nach der langen Zeit er 0er



Das wäre mir neu...

Wenn ich Stanford selber frage dann heisst es (zum Team) 

*Date of last work unit* 2015-05-16 18:07:33


----------



## Rarek (18. Mai 2015)

immeerhin leiden alle andern auch unter der nullnummer


----------



## TheSebi41 (18. Mai 2015)

Ich hab aber bei Stanford 45,455,169 Punkte und bei Extremeoverclocking 45,185,962


----------



## MrEgoshooter (18. Mai 2015)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Das wäre mir neu...
> 
> Wenn ich Stanford selber frage dann heisst es (zum Team)
> 
> *Date of last work unit* 2015-05-16 18:07:33



Also meine 2 WUs von gestern wurden gezählt soweit ich das auf der Stanford Seite gesehen hab.


----------



## Stefan84 (18. Mai 2015)

Mal eine Frage: 
woran kann es liegen das mein neuer DDR3-2400 in Windoof nicht korrekt angezeigt wird obwohl alles manuell im UEFI eingestellt wurde? Mein Board (Gigabreit GA-Z87-D3HP) unterstützt angeblich bis DDR3-3000 
Was mich auch wundert ist das die XMP-Profile anscheinend nicht korrekt geladen werden. In Windoof wird er mir noch wie vor als DDR3-1333 angezeigt.

Jemand eine Idee was es ein könnte?


BTW: bei mir werden seit gestern auch keine Punkte mehr angezeigt  Stefan84 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Thosch (18. Mai 2015)

Keine Punkte = kein Falten.  Ich machs mir einfach ... ! Und wieder etwas Strom gespart.


----------



## Stefan84 (18. Mai 2015)

Die Punkte scheinen aber trotzdem zu zählen, auch wenn sie nicht angezeigt werden:


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Mai 2015)

Nun gab es ein Update


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Mai 2015)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Nun gab es ein Update


Jepp 
So ein 670'000Punkteupdate hat schon was.


----------



## TheSebi41 (18. Mai 2015)

Da haben sich aber ein paar WUs angesammelt


----------



## Stefan84 (19. Mai 2015)

Bei mir sind es immerhin auch 531.000


----------



## Bumblebee (19. Mai 2015)

Da wurde aber definitiv nicht alles gezählt - die Hoffnung stirbt wie immer zuletzt

*17,604,336 *war der "Outcome"; bei unserem Schnitt von ca. 10 Mio. täglich hätten es aber ungefähr *21,500,000 *sein müssen


----------



## Thosch (19. Mai 2015)

Ich hab aber auch nicht nur die ~64k gefaltet ... es brummt mal wieder in deren Saustall ... !!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Mai 2015)

Sind Standfort jetzt auch noch die SMP-WUs ausgegangen?

Meine Xeons hatte heute morgen nichts zu tun.


----------



## DOcean (20. Mai 2015)

ich hab keine Probleme neue WUs zu bekommen... der rechnet munter vor sich hin...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Mai 2015)

DOcean schrieb:


> ich hab keine Probleme neue WUs zu bekommen... der rechnet munter vor sich hin...


Vergiss aber nicht das es auch SMP-WUs mit Thread-Beschränkungen gibt > bei meinem Server falten 30 Threads an einer SMP-WU.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (20. Mai 2015)

Habe aktuell 996.343 Points, müßte noch heute in den Club der Millionäre aufsteigen - Hi !


----------



## Thosch (20. Mai 2015)

Weiß wer zufällig wo der Rest der Punkte bleibt ? Oder hat´s Nirvana zugeschlagen ?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Mai 2015)

Irgendwie mag Sandfort  uns Serverfalter momentan gar nicht > die zuständige Server (171.67.108.200 und 204) sind immer noch leer. 

Ich schau mal ob ich meine Xeons irgendwie anders zum falten überreden kann.


Nachtrag:
Meine Xeons falten wieder  allerdings nicht mehr ganz so effizient da CPU-Clienten mit mehr als 12 Threads keine WUs bekommen:
2 Clienten mit 12 Threads (je ~33kPPD)
1 Client mit 6 Threads (~13kPPD)


----------



## mattinator (20. Mai 2015)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Irgendwie mag Sandfort  uns Serverfalter momentan gar nicht > die zuständige Server (171.67.108.200 und 204) sind immer noch leer.


Mein i7 dümpelt unter Linux  auch nur mit NaCl rum, dieselben Server.


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Mai 2015)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Habe aktuell 996.343 Points, müßte noch heute in den Club der Millionäre aufsteigen - Hi !



*Trench-Run STAR-WARS* "Bin fast da... bin fast daaaaaa"

Heute wirst du in den Club aufgenommen werden


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Mai 2015)

mattinator schrieb:


> Mein i7 dümpelt unter Linux  auch nur mit NaCl rum, dieselben Server.


Ich würde einen CPU-Client mit maximal 12 Threads laufen lassen > gibt sicher mehr Punkte als der NaCl.

Mein Server faltet nach wie vor unter Linux.


----------



## mattinator (21. Mai 2015)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ich würde einen CPU-Client mit maximal 12 Threads laufen lassen > gibt sicher mehr Punkte als der NaCl.



Mit "dieselben Server." meinte ich, dass mein CPU-Client dieselben Workserver von Stanford benutzt wie bei Dir.

Ich habe nur 8 virtuelle Kerne (i7-3770K), einen brauche ich noch für den GPU-Client. Oder kann man inzwischen einfach mehr Cores im FAHClient konfigurieren, als physisch verfügbar sind und laufen die dann noch effizient genug ?


----------



## Axel3131 (21. Mai 2015)

Ich musste bei meinem i7 runter auf 6 Threads bei 7 bekommt er keine WU's


----------



## Rarek (21. Mai 2015)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Habe aktuell 996.343 Points, müßte noch heute in den Club der Millionäre aufsteigen - Hi !



spannst uns aber ganzschön auf dei Folter mit deinen 999.657


----------



## binär-11110110111 (21. Mai 2015)

Rarek schrieb:


> spannst uns aber ganzschön auf dei Folter mit deinen 999.657



Ich habe gestern 3 "0xa4-WUs" gefaltet, es wurde aber für ZWEI die Punkte gutgeschrieben, obwohl erfolgreich abgesendet. Wenn ich mir hier die letzten Seiten durchlese, hat es Stanford wohl nicht so eilig. Theoretisch bin ich also drüber, praktisch dann heute - grrr !


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Mai 2015)

mattinator schrieb:


> Mit "dieselben Server." meinte ich, dass mein CPU-Client dieselben Workserver von Stanford benutzt wie bei Dir.
> 
> Ich habe nur 8 virtuelle Kerne (i7-3770K), einen brauche ich noch für den GPU-Client.


Ich sehe leider im Tabatalk keine Signaturen und hab es auch nicht mehr auswendig gewusst welche CPU du verbaut hast.

Also, wie Axel3131 beschrieben hat mit 6 Threads laufen lassen > gibt sicher mehr als der NaCl.

Das Nvidia einen Kern braucht weiss ich aus eigener Erfahrung:
Ich hatte es mal getestet ob nur ein  virtueller Kern meiner Xeons für die 780er reicht, aber ist zu wenig > deshalb nutzte ich "nur" 30 Threads fürs SMP.


----------



## brooker (21. Mai 2015)

... schlechte Neuigkeiten. Mein Falter springt nicht mehr an. Nach einem Neustart springt das Board nicht mehr an. Auch das Netzteil gibt keinen Mucks mehr von sich. Nur wenn ich es am Gerät ausschalte, kommt ein leises Zischen für 1-2 Sekunden. Ist hier evtl. ein Kondensator abgeraucht? Was denkt Ihr?

Danke.

Grüße Brooker


----------



## binär-11110110111 (21. Mai 2015)

@brooker: Abgerauchte Kondensatoren haben meist einen Buckel + Riß, Defekte nur einen Buckel. Hört sich aber nach genau dem an, also aufschrauben und nachsehen. Achte beim ausgebauten Netzteil auf Reststrom (Schlaggefahr), aber daß weißt Du vermutlich selber.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Mai 2015)

Könnte wohl noch eine Weile dauern unser Serverproblem bei Standfort, denn nach dem was Pande geschrieben hat kaufen sie jetzt neue Hardware.
https://folding.stanford.edu/home/issue-with-fah-web-stanford-edu/


----------



## Rarek (22. Mai 2015)

erstmal shoppen gehen


----------



## binär-11110110111 (22. Mai 2015)

In Anbetracht dessen, was die Server in Stanford an Verwaltungsaufwand leisten müssen, kann hier neue und schnellere Hardware (meist auch energieeffizienter) nie schaden, zumal diese bei denen unter Vollast läuft - auch ein Hinweis dafür, daß das Datenaufkommen kaum noch zu bewältigen ist. Auch ein Server sollte immer ein paar Prozentpunkte Luft haben - das macht von den Temp's & der Stabilität her eine ganze Menge aus.


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Mai 2015)

und hier noch eine NEWS betreffend die wenigen CPU-WU's


----------



## Thosch (22. Mai 2015)

Ach so ein Geschwafel ... die wollen doch nur noch GPUs haben ...


----------



## Mr.Knister (22. Mai 2015)

Gibt es einen Weg, noch vor dem allerersten Start des Clients zu verhindern, dass bestimmte Slots angelegt werden? Im konkreten Fall will ich unter Linux ausschließlich die diskrete GPU rechnen lassen, die APU (Kabini-Sempron) soll nicht. Wenn man den Client normal startet, werden ja schamlos alle Möglichkeiten ausgenutzt und WUs runtergeladen, bevor man "Pfifferling" bzw. Stop sagen kann.

Die GPU.txt kenne ich, kann ich dort einfach alles außer der gewünschten GPU löschen und dann wird nur die genutzt? Gibt es so etwas auch für CPUs?

Btw, mit der nächsten GPU-WU steige ich voraussichtlich auch in den Club der Millionäre auf


----------



## mattinator (22. Mai 2015)

Mr.Knister schrieb:


> Gibt es einen Weg, noch vor dem allerersten Start des Clients zu verhindern, dass bestimmte Slots angelegt werden?


- Paket ohne Konfigurieren entpacken:
dpkg --unpack fahclient_7.4.4_amd64.deb
- /etc/fahclient/config.xml manuell anpassen / erstellen:
  <pause-on-start v='true'/>
- ggf. Paket konfigurieren (evtl. für Aktivierung des automatischen Starts des FAHClient-Dienstes erforderlich:
dpkg --configure fahclient


----------



## Stefan84 (24. Mai 2015)

Ich habe gestern spaßenshalber auf meinen Drehstromzähler geguckt, und da war ich doch schon etwas erstaunt 
Habe jetzt in knapp einem halben Jahr schon über 1200 kWh verbraucht  Das der Rechner unter Volllast ein bisschen ws nimmt ist ja klar (laut Strommessuhr ~300W), aber das so schnell doch so viel zusammenkommt hatte ich nicht gedacht...

Von daher habe ich mich entschlossen meinen Falterling mit dem Erreichen der "50-Mio-Grenze" in einen wohlverdienten Urlaub zu schicken, welcher wohl ein paar Wochen dauern wird. Ganz aufhören werde ich nicht, sondern sporadisch die ein oder andere WU falten lassen. Der NaCl wird auch noch einen Teil dazu beitragen.

Möchte ja nicht gleich im ersten Jahr noch ne fette Nachzahlung vom Stromlieferanten bekommen... Oder sollte ich doch mal das Windrad welches hier in der Nähe steht mit einem Verlängerungskabel anzapfen?


----------



## Mr.Knister (24. Mai 2015)

mattinator schrieb:


> - Paket ohne Konfigurieren entpacken



Am besten hätte ich das Paket komplett installiert und konfiguriert, dann die XML angepasst; ich war nämlich so geistesabwesend, lediglich "<pause-on-start v='true'/>" in die selbst angelegte config.xml zu kopieren, das von dpkg überschreiben zu lassen und direkt den Client zu starten.  

In Zukunft lasse ich auch die Finger vom beta-Tag sowie AMD-GPU unter Linux, das gibt nur Scherereien wie z.B. prop-Treiber-Installationen oder 50% ppd-Verlust 



> Möchte ja nicht gleich im ersten Jahr noch ne fette Nachzahlung vom Stromlieferanten bekommen...



Aus dem Grund werde ich jetzt parasitär. Bei meiner Uni und für den Zweck plagen mich keine Skrupel


----------



## TheSebi41 (24. Mai 2015)

Stefan84 schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern spaßenshalber auf meinen Drehstromzähler geguckt, und da war ich doch schon etwas erstaunt
> Habe jetzt in knapp einem halben Jahr schon über 1200 kWh verbraucht  Das der Rechner unter Volllast ein bisschen ws nimmt ist ja klar (laut Strommessuhr ~300W), aber das so schnell doch so viel zusammenkommt hatte ich nicht gedacht...
> 
> Von daher habe ich mich entschlossen meinen Falterling mit dem Erreichen der "50-Mio-Grenze" in einen wohlverdienten Urlaub zu schicken, welcher wohl ein paar Wochen dauern wird. Ganz aufhören werde ich nicht, sondern sporadisch die ein oder andere WU falten lassen. Der NaCl wird auch noch einen Teil dazu beitragen.
> ...



Ich habe einen Stromzähler nur an meinem PC und der hat das dieses Jahr schon 
Bis vor einem Monat hatte ich ja noch einen zweiten, dann habe ich noch meinen Server, NAS, Router, Switch und Monitore 

50 Mio wird dann wohl auch erst mal meine Grenze sein


----------



## Rarek (24. Mai 2015)

Stefan84 schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Möchte ja nicht gleich im ersten Jahr noch ne fette Nachzahlung vom Stromlieferanten bekommen... Oder sollte ich doch mal das Windrad welches hier in der Nähe steht mit einem Verlängerungskabel anzapfen?



also laut meinem Taschenrechner sollte meiner bis jetzt schon seine erste MWh durch haben... und bis zum Jahresende sollen es dann 3,5MWh sein 
also kannste das mitm Windrad gut in erwägung ziehen


----------



## Mr.Knister (24. Mai 2015)

Projekt 9411 ärgert mich  

Auf dem Linuxfalter eine eingefangen, weil ich ohne beta-Flag gar keine bekam.
Die wollte ich nach gestern Nacht im anderen Rechner (Win 8.1) auf der selben GPU zuendefalten, weil ich die Treibersituation unter Linux für die schlechte Punkteausbeute verantwortlich machte.
Also die work-Ordner rüberkopiert und die config angepasst inkl. beta-Flag.

Was passiert? Die bestehende Unit wird abgelehnt und gleich eine neue selben Typs runtergeladen, die genauso wenig Punkte bringt, wenn nicht sogar weniger 

Jetzt sitze ich hier also mit zwei unfertigen WUs, die insgesamt noch 36h brauchen bei einer Ausbeute von läppischen 35k ppd, tendenz fallend, weil für die Linux-Einheit der QRB fällt 

MANN!  Dabei hatte ich mich so auf die mio-Schallmauer gefreut  

Achja, und der Traum vom Linuxfalten ist geplatzt. AMD fix driver plz/Stanford fix AMD plz.


----------



## Muschkote (25. Mai 2015)

@Rarek
Wie zum Henker kann es sein, dass du so eine Menge an Strom verbrennst für so wenig Punkte? Falltest du noch für ein anderes Team?


----------



## Keinem (25. Mai 2015)

Muschkote schrieb:


> @Rarek
> Wie zum Henker kann es sein, dass du so eine Menge an Strom verbrennst für so wenig Punkte? Falltest du noch für ein anderes Team?



Er hat eine Heizung à la FX verbaut  . Dafür spart er Gas  .


----------



## Stefan84 (25. Mai 2015)

Sind die neu?  Hatte ja schon viele 9201er, aber so lang bei so magerer Punktausbeute noch nicht...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Muschkote (26. Mai 2015)

Ich hatte da auch mal eine, die ganz bescheiden lief.


----------



## Amigafan (26. Mai 2015)

*Kurze Info *

Kakaostats sind wieder online: http://kakaostats.alexbueno.me/


----------



## Bumblebee (26. Mai 2015)

Amigafan schrieb:


> *Kurze Info *
> 
> Kakaostats sind wieder online: KakaoStats



Schee


----------



## tomas2 (26. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
Meine GTX 980 wird nur zu 90% ausgelastet bei verschiedenen Wu's. Ich verwende den neusten Treiber (da ich auch aktuelle Titel zocke mit dem Rechner).

Ist das normal?

Gruss Thomas


----------



## Stefan84 (27. Mai 2015)

Ist es


----------



## Amigafan (27. Mai 2015)

Ich  denke, dass das kein schlechtes Ergebnis unter Win7 ist (auch wenn der Client noch 2700K Linux heißt):  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Allerdings läuft die GPU bei dieser WU auch schon fast am Anschlag (Auslastung immer über 90% - auch bei der TDP !) und wird deutlich wärmer als bei einer 9201  . . .


----------



## LikZ (27. Mai 2015)

Amigafan schrieb:


> *Kurze Info *
> 
> Kakaostats sind wieder online: KakaoStats



nice  Danke


----------



## Amigafan (28. Mai 2015)

Die Punkte-Datenbank ist mal wieder ausgefallen    - der Zugriff auf das "Folding@home-Original" von Stanford zeigt folgenden Hinweis:

_There was an error accessing/using the database.
The Folding@home team is working to fix this issue.
_
Mal schauen, wie lange PG braucht . . . 


BTW:
Vor nicht einmal 4 Wochen waren noch weit über 170.000 Clients "tätig", jetzt sind es nur noch gute 151.000 - *was aber viel schwerer wiegt:*

*Im gleichen Zeitraum ging etwa EIN VIERTEL der gesamten Rechenleistung verloren (von etwa 46.000 Terraflops auf nur noch 34.500 Terraflops)!!*

PG ist auf dem besten Wege, sich durch Ihr Verhalten selbst obsolet zu machen, weil das gesamte Projekt in die Unbedeutsamkeit absinkt - "gute" Arbeit.
Und die Deppen merken nicht, dass es allein an IHREM Verhalten liegt - da sieht man(n) , wohin Arroganz und Ignoranz führen!  

PS:
Ich brauche nur einen Blick ins Beta-Forum zu werfen - fast "tot" - auf jeden Fall kaum noch Rückmeldungen bei neuen Projekten - und die fallen dann extrem dürftig aus.
Es macht sich halt keiner noch die Mühe einer umfassenden/aussagekräftigen Rüchmeldung (wie ich sie für notwendig erachtet und geliefert habe) . . .


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Mai 2015)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Die Punkte-Datenbank ist mal wieder ausgefallen    -
> . . .



Die ist ja (glücklicherweise) wiedergekommen - ohne Verluste
Was den Rest vom Post angeht - stimmt (leider)
Da muss sich einiges bewegen sonst wird es echt kritisch


----------



## Rarek (28. Mai 2015)

momentan falte ich nur mit der 650TI für F@H die CPU knappert an Boinc Projekten (da kann ich weningstens einstellen, dass er aufhört wenn .exe X gestartet wurde/ausgeführt wird)


----------



## Axel3131 (28. Mai 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



0x17 WU bringt so wenig Punkte und braucht ewig zum Falten hat wer noch das Problem?


----------



## Special_Flo (28. Mai 2015)

Also bei mir läuft eine 9201 auf der GTX750Ti im normalen Bereich durch.


----------



## Axel3131 (28. Mai 2015)

Ok, dann warte ich mal ab. 

Vielleicht wird's ja noch


----------



## Special_Flo (28. Mai 2015)

Axel3131 schrieb:


> Ok, dann warte ich mal ab.
> 
> Vielleicht wird's ja noch



Ein GTX770 sollte eigl. besser sein als eine GTX750Ti@ + 145MHz oder ?  
Schau einfach mal nach ob sie auch hochtaktet und ob sie richtig belastet wird


----------



## Axel3131 (28. Mai 2015)

Ich würde sagen Ja.

Falls da was nicht stimmen sollte sagt es nur.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Mai 2015)

Special_Flo schrieb:


> Ein GTX770 sollte eigl. besser sein als eine GTX750Ti@ + 145MHz oder ?



Das kommt darauf an ob ...
750er ist MAXWELL
770er ist "Vorgänger" KEPLER

Je nach Projekt ist die eine oder andere vorne
Fakt ist aber, dass diese 770er "zu langsam" ist - manchmal "erholt" es sich aber erst später


----------



## Axel3131 (28. Mai 2015)

Bin jetzt bei 8,9% und immer noch keine Verbesserung, werde es weiterlaufen lassen, in der Hoffnung dass die nächste WU besser läuft.


----------



## Mr.Knister (28. Mai 2015)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Dass Nvidia einen Kern braucht weiss ich aus eigener Erfahrung:
> Ich hatte es mal getestet ob nur ein  virtueller Kern meiner Xeons für die 780er reicht, aber ist zu wenig > deshalb nutzte ich "nur" 30 Threads fürs SMP.



Hast Du das bei Dir schon mal getestet? Ich sehe da kleine Zacken im Auslastungsverlauf, wird die GPU unterfüttert? 
Oder ist das normal? Habe keine Nvidia.


----------



## Amigafan (28. Mai 2015)

Axel3131 schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen Ja.
> 
> Falls da was nicht stimmen sollte sagt es nur.
> 
> ...



Die Version des verwendeten Treibers stimmt nicht!
Für Deine GPU ist Version 327.23 der letzte  - und beste  - Treiber.
Also - WU pausieren, Treiber deinstallieren, Treiber 327.23 installieren und das Falten fortsetzen - Du wirst Dich über mehr als 100K PPD freuen dürfen!

Außerdem empfehle ich Dir, nur 6 CPU-Cores zum Falten zu verwenden und 2 Cores "freizulassen" - ergibt bessere GPU-PPD´s . . .


----------



## Axel3131 (28. Mai 2015)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Die Version des verwendeten Treibers stimmt nicht!
> Für Deine GPU ist Version 327.23 der letzte  - und beste  - Treiber.
> Also - WU pausieren, Treiber deinstallieren, Treiber 327.23 installieren und das Falten fortsetzen - Du wirst Dich über mehr als 100K PPD freuen dürfen!
> 
> Außerdem empfehle ich Dir, nur 6 CPU-Cores zum Falten zu verwenden und 2 Cores "freizulassen" - ergibt bessere GPU-PPD´s . . .



Habe ich gemacht und getestet ohne Erfolg. Eher schlechter

Die Ausschläge in der Mitte sind mit der originalen Einstellung. Die am Anfang mit der OC Einstellung




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (28. Mai 2015)

Axel3131 schrieb:


> Habe ich gemacht und getestet ohne Erfolg. Eher schlechter
> 
> Die Ausschläge in der Mitte sind mit der originalen Einstellung. Die am Anfang mit der OC Einstellung
> 
> ...



Ich hoffe, Du hast nach der Deinstallation einen Neustart gemacht und  eine Neuinstallation des  älteren Treibers vorgenommen und anschließend  einen weiteren Neustart durchgeführt - nur so wird der neuere Treiber  von der GPU "registriert". 
Außerdem ist es völlig sinnlos, für das Falten den VRam zu übertakten, es bringt tatsächlich - nichts!
Und - es dauert *mehrere Frames (Prozent)*, bevor die Änderung im Client sichtbar wird. Solange Du aber Änderungen an den OC-Einstellungen während des Faltens vornimmst, wird sich die PPD-Brerechnung auch nicht wirklich ändern - nach welchen Framezeiten sollte sich die Berechnung auch richten?

*Also:*
 - WU pausieren
 - Neustart durchführen
 - ein stabiles OC einstellen, dabei das OC des VRams zurücknehmen
 - Einstellungen speichern
 - und jetzt erst das Falten fortsetzen.

Mein letzter Tipp:
Bitte habe Geduld - die Anzeige der korrekten PPD bedarf einer gewissen Zeit *ungestörten* Faltens!


----------



## mattinator (28. Mai 2015)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Mein letzter Tipp:
> Bitte habe Geduld - die Anzeige der korrekten PPD bedarf einer gewissen Zeit *ungestörten* Faltens!



Noch ein Tipp, der ggf. etwas schneller funktioniert: die TPF vor und nach dem Treiber-Wechsel vergleichen. Wobei "schneller" in diesem Fall relativ ist bei einer TPF von 31:31 Minuten.


----------



## Axel3131 (28. Mai 2015)

Neustart wurde jedes mal gemacht  und ja ich habe eine Zeit lang gewartet momentan steigt es wieder ist gerade bei 52300 ppd


----------



## Amigafan (28. Mai 2015)

Dann warte bitte, bis diese WU abgeschlossen ist und eine neue WU faltet - dann solltest Du jenseits der 100K PPD liegen.


----------



## brooker (29. Mai 2015)

... Hinweis: RAM-OC bringt beim Falten absolut keinen Mehrwert. Daher den RAM auf Stock laufen lassen und den Strom sparen.


----------



## Axel3131 (29. Mai 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> ... Hinweis: RAM-OC bringt beim Falten absolut keinen Mehrwert. Daher den RAM auf Stock laufen lassen und den Strom sparen.



Nur den RAM auf Normal Takt oder alles?


----------



## Adi1 (29. Mai 2015)

Axel3131 schrieb:


> Nur den RAM auf Normal Takt oder alles?



Naja, CPU- und GPU-OC bringt schon etwas.


----------



## Bumblebee (29. Mai 2015)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Naja, CPU- und GPU-OC bringt schon etwas.



GPU===> korrekt
CPU===> kommt darauf an; je nach dem
RAM===> nope, bringt ganz wenig bis nichts; egal ob System-RAM oder GPU-RAM


----------



## mattinator (29. Mai 2015)

Ich habe mal mit dem NaCl im Google Chrome und einem i7-4790 (keine dedizierte Grafikkarte) unter Windows 7 gefaltet und folgenden Effekt festgestellt: Wenn im Chrome die Hardwarebeschleunigung aktiviert ist, bremst Windows oder der NaCl sich selbst ab dem zweiten Projekt nach Browser-Start auf knapp unter 50 % CPU-Last. Die Verteilung der Last über die Kerne bleibt gleich, also über alle 8 Threads. Natürlich steigt die Rechenzeit pro Projekt bzw. sinken die PPD dementsprechend. Interessant ist, dass Google Chrome dabei die von HWiNFO64 ausgelesene "Total DRAM Power" hochtreibt (von ca. 1.7 auf 2.2 W). Vermutlich wird die Drosselung damit zusammenhängen. Kann jemand diesen Effekt nachvollziehen ? Ich werde das Ganze über's Wochenende noch mal unter Linux prüfen.


----------



## brooker (29. Mai 2015)

... nee, ist mir bisher noch nicht aufgefallen. Komme aber leider gerade nicht dazu, dass detailliert zu prüfen. Wäre aber ein Ding, wenn das so ist. Ein Fall für die Überarbeitung des HowTo`s


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. Mai 2015)

Meine 780er hat ist gerade eine P9704 am falten und sie erfaltet dabei ~336kPPD, dass Wilde dabei ist das es noch mehr sein könnte > anscheinend wird für die GPU-Datenversorgung nur maximal 1 Threads ausgelastet und der läuft schon bei 100%.


----------



## brooker (29. Mai 2015)

... versuche doch mal von Hand mehr zuzuweisen. Wenn die CPU limitiert, könnte damit was gehen und eine Mehrwert entstehen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. Mai 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> ... versuche doch mal von Hand mehr zuzuweisen. Wenn die CPU limitiert, könnte damit was gehen und eine Mehrwert entstehen.


Wie geht das unter Linux? 

Hab schon getestet was passiert wen ich die SMP-Clienten stoppe und nur die 780er falten lasse, aber es bleibt bei den 100% des einen Threads.




Bumblebee schrieb:


> RAM===> nope, bringt ganz wenig bis nichts; egal ob System-RAM oder GPU-RAM


Mit einer golden Ausnahme stimme ich dir zu:

Multisockel-System profitieren sehr wohl vom Übertakten des System-RAM > bei meinem Server hat das Übertakten der RAMs bei den BigSMP's ~15kPPD gebracht.


----------



## brooker (29. Mai 2015)

... ähm, @Linux, ich habe keine Idee.

Ok, Multi-Sockel könnte sein. Hast Du das mal konkret ausprobiert? Dann würde ich es im HowTo ändern.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. Mai 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> Ok, Multi-Sockel könnte sein. Hast Du das mal konkret ausprobiert? Dann würde ich es im HowTo ändern.


Ausprobiert im Sinne von Vorher/Nachher-Vergleich vom OC unseres grossen Katers > Martin konnte ja beim Takt nur noch bei den RAM's ansetzten, da ich die Xeons schon am Takt-Limit hatte (geht ja nur über den BCLK).


----------



## mattinator (29. Mai 2015)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wie geht das unter Linux?



Es gibt mehrere Wege unter Linux, die CPU-affinity zu ändern. Der simpelste wäre taskset in der Konsole. Der Linux Process Explorer (linux process explorer download | SourceForge.net) ist eine grafische Oberfläche, welche jedoch scheinbar nur reale Kerne kennt. Allerdings glaube ich nicht, dass damit in diesem Fall etwas verbessert werden kann. Im Standard laufen im Linux alle Prozesse auf allen Kernen, also könnte man nur dem Folding-GPU-Core CPU-Kerne "wegnehmen".

EDIT: Habe übrigens auch gerade so eine "am Wickel", ist wohl ein neuer (?) Core 0x21. Läuft hier auch nur auf einem CPU-Kern, aber dort auch am Anschlag. Zeigt im Moment 348436 PPD an (i7-3770K@4.4GHz auf allen Kernen).

EDIT2: GPU durchgängig 98-99% Auslastung, ca. 5°C höhere GPU-Core-Temp und ca. 40 W mehr Verbrauch des Rechners im Vergleich zu Core 0x17.


----------



## Amigafan (29. Mai 2015)

Ja - Core21 ist ganz neu - vor allem im "allgemeinen" Bereich. Der Test unter Beta mit entsprechenden WU´s läuft schon länger.
Achtet mal auf die System-Ram-Nutzung. Es gab nämlich GPU-WU´s unter Core21, die kurz vor Beendigung mehr als 8GB Ram  (nebst etwa 450MB VRam) belegt haben . . .

BTW:
Ich hatte nur erwähnt, dass die Übertaktung von *VRam* beim Falten keinen nennenswerten Einfluß auf das Ergebnis der GPU hat . . .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. Mai 2015)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Ja - Core21 ist ganz neu - vor allem im "allgemeinen" Bereich. Der Test unter Beta mit entsprechenden WU´s läuft schon länger.
> Achtet mal auf die System-Ram-Nutzung. Es gab nämlich GPU-WU´s unter Core21, die kurz vor Beendigung mehr als 8GB Ram  (nebst etwa 450MB VRam) belegt haben . . .


Und was passiert bei Systemen mit nur 8GB RAM? 

Daten werden ausgelagert und dadurch das Ganze langsam oder keine nennenswerte Einbrüche?


----------



## mattinator (29. Mai 2015)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Und was passiert bei Systemen mit nur 8GB RAM?



Der Folding-Client "kennt" doch die Hardware-Resourcen des Rechners und wird dann keine derartigen Projekte laden / zugewiesen bekommen. Genauso, wie Rechner mit AMD-Grafikkarten keine Projekte für die Cuda-API bekommen. Soweit sollte man den Software-Entwicklern bei Stanford schon trauen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. Mai 2015)

Also wenn ich an die Vergangenheit denke was schon alles passiert ist, würde ich mich nicht darauf verlassen das sie alles es im Griff haben. 
Hinzu kommt das der Client weiss wieviel RAM verbaut ist, aber weiss er auch wie stark er aktuell gefüllt ist bzw. gefüllt sein wird gegen Ende des Projekts weil der User noch andere Sachen daran macht? 

Selbst bei einem System das genügend RAM hat für diese WU's, ist meine Frage also alles andere als abwegig.


----------



## mattinator (29. Mai 2015)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> ist meine Frage also alles andere als abwegig.



Nimm doch die Posts nicht so persönlich. Und sieh's mal etwas optimistischer, solange nicht das Gegenteil erwiesen ist. Ich hatte zum Ende meines  9704-er Projektes meine Conky-Konfiguration angepasst, die (komplette) RAM-Belegung war max. 3.5 GB und der VRAM lag bei ca. 370 MB. Also noch vollkommen unkritisch. Wird sicher nicht eins der von *Amigafan* benannten extremen Projekte gewesen sein, aber wir werden ja noch sehen.


----------



## Amigafan (30. Mai 2015)

Laut den Posts in Slack sollten die WU´s  auch auf Systemen laufen, die nur 8 GB an Ram aufweisen (weil 16 GB Ram eher unüblich sind) und weil geplant war, einen 64 Bit-Core für Windows herauszubringen - mit ebendiesen WU´s.
Wie lange das aber noch auf sich warten läßt . . . - wer weiß? 
Und - inweieweit es durch "nur" 8 GB Ram zu Punkteeinbußen gegenüber 16-GB-Systemen konmmt . . . 
Starten werden sie auf jeden Fall - sie brauchen dabei auch nur    etwa 2 GB an Ram . . . 

BTW:
Ich konnte bei meinem System - 3930K, 16 GB Ram, N670 PE OC unter Ubuntu 14.04 LTS - eine maximale Speicherbelegung direkt bei Fertigberechnung der WU von knapp 9 GB feststellen - andere Beta-Tester mit nur 8 GB Ram hatten aber auch keine Probleme mit der Berechnung bzw. Fertigstellung (vielleicht wird tatsächlich ein Teil der Daten in die Swap-Partition ausgelagert ).


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. Mai 2015)

mattinator schrieb:


> Nimm doch die Posts nicht so persönlich. Und sieh's mal etwas optimistischer, solange nicht das Gegenteil erwiesen ist. Ich hatte zum Ende meines  9704-er Projektes meine Conky-Konfiguration angepasst, die (komplette) RAM-Belegung war max. 3.5 GB und der VRAM lag bei ca. 370 MB. Also noch vollkommen unkritisch. Wird sicher nicht eins der von *Amigafan* benannten extremen Projekte gewesen sein, aber wir werden ja noch sehen.


Ich nemms nicht persönlich , ich nehme nur in der Zwischenzeit was Standfort in Sachen Folding anbelangt die eine Weisheit von Sherlock Holmes zu Herzen > Alles was denkbar ist, ist auch möglich. 

Ob die P9704 die meine 780er an der Backe hatte eine dieser RAM-Monster war, kann ich leider nicht sagen, da er seinen Post erst nach deren Fertigstellung geschrieben hatte.



@Amigafan:
Danke für die Info.


----------



## Amigafan (30. Mai 2015)

*@A.Meier-PS3*

Bitte, keine Ursache - solange ich noch Kenntnis von "Internas" habe . . .


----------



## mallkuss (30. Mai 2015)

habe auch schon ein paar 0x21er bekommen und er hat sich immer aufgehängt. Hab jetzt mal das OC rausgenommen  Er nimmt sich bei mir einen Kern und 50% Ram (von 4 GB)


----------



## ProfBoom (30. Mai 2015)

Vijay hat neue Cores angekündigt, für GPU und CPU.
Eine TitanX ist sogar mit OpenCL jetzt teilweise schneller als mit Cuda. Und für die CPUs wird es bald AVX-Support geben.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (30. Mai 2015)

@ "vielleicht wird tatsächlich ein Teil der Daten in die Swap-Partition ausgelagert"

Wird es auch. Wenn Du aber eine SSD verwendest, fällt dies kaum ins Gewicht, bei einer "Magneto" hingegen schon. Habe "SWAP" mal mit 7zip und der Wortbuchgröße getestet. SSD ist angenehm flüssig, HDD rattert und ist spürbar langsamer. Habe 8GB RAM - noch !


----------



## Amigafan (1. Juni 2015)

Nach mehreren Versuchen, Linux-Treiber 346.72 unter Ubuntu 14.04.2 zu installieren, hat es endlich geklappt.
Nachdem  auch die letzten Hürden genommen wurden (keine GPU erkannt wegen  fehlendem GPUs.txt, beim Anschluß über VGA nur 640x480 Bildpunkte, also  auf HDMI gewechselt ) und diversen anderen "Kleinigkeiten" hat meine GTX 970 gleich einmal eine neue Core21-WU 9704 bekommen - Startgröße: 1,6GB 
Als "Triebtäter" arbeitet ein 3820@3800MHz (derzeit aber nur Dual-Channel, weil der entsprechende Speicher von 4x4GB@1600MHz noch nicht geliefert wurde).

Da  ich versuche, die GPU zwar zu übertakten, diese dabei aber so leise wie  möglich zu halten, nutze ich die automatische Lüftersteuerung. 
Mit dem, was jetzt zu beobachten/hören war, bin ich ganz zufrieden:

GPU-Takt 1442-1455 MHz (bei einem Offset von 78 MHz - zusätzliche MHz bringen nichts)
GPU-Temp: 72-74°C
Automat. Lüftersteuerung bei ~ 31% - damit ist die Grafikkarte kaum wahrnehmbar (bei z. Zt. offenem Aufbau nur ein leises Säuseln)
Ergebnis dabei für eine WU9704:
 Min. Time / Frame : 00:01:57 - 349.743,9 PPD
 Avg. Time / Frame : 00:01:59 - 340.963,9 PPD


BTW:
Um Fragen vorzubeugen:
Es ist eine EVGA 970 SSC, die ich neu sehr günstig (<330,-€)  vor ein paar Tagen "geschossen" habe .
Zusätzliches  Plus: 
Nach Registrierung der GPU habe ich jetzt 5 Jahre Garantie (ohne Mehrkosten) . . .


----------



## Stefan84 (1. Juni 2015)

Was das denn? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rarek (1. Juni 2015)

du kriegst immerhin ~78k für eine... ich kriege nur 16k/stk. (9018)


----------



## Amigafan (1. Juni 2015)

*@Stefan84*

Gaaanz ruhig, Brauner - das ist eine der neueren WU´s.
Und - punktemäßig mußt Du noch warten - bei unter 3 "erkannten" Frames (und vor allem dann, wenn es die erste WU "ihrer Art" ist), dauert es etwas länger, um korrekte PPD angezeigt zu bekommen.
Also bitte - nicht gleich losschreien . . .  



Edit:
Es ist eine neue Version des *FahBench* fertiggestellt worden, der die neueste Version von OpenMM nutzt (6.2) - dieselbe Version, in der auch der neue Core21 programmiert ist.
Es gibt dabei nicht nur eine Version für Windows (V 2.0.2), sondern erstmals auch eine für Linux (V 2.0.1).
Viel Spass beim Benchen . . .

Download: https://github.com/pandegroup/fahbench/releases


----------



## LikZ (1. Juni 2015)

ich hab auch eine gehabt und laufen gelassen.... ca 90k PPD kommen da raus. Hab ne offizielle Anfrage gestellt aber ich bin denen im Forum wohl zu kontrovers.... :{


----------



## stoic-x (1. Juni 2015)

Also bei mir faltet es bei x18 mit exakt denselben PPD wie x17 dauert halt etwas mehr als doppelt so lang


----------



## Amigafan (1. Juni 2015)

*@Stefan84* und *LikZ*


Antwort gestrichen - war falsch 

Edit:
Habt Ihr mal kontrolliert, ob die WU´s sauber durchgelaufen sind?
Mir ist schon eine "verreckt" - obwohl andere WU´s problemlos laufen . . .


----------



## mattinator (1. Juni 2015)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Edit:
> Habt Ihr mal kontrolliert, ob die WU´s sauber durchgelaufen sind?
> Mir ist schon eine "verreckt" - obwohl andere WU´s problemlos laufen . . .



Bei mir sind alle durchgelaufen. Allerdings war es meinem Sys mit diesem Load letzte Nacht wohl doch etwas warm geworden:
- 0x18-GPU-Projekt mit "0x18:Bad State detected... attempting to resume from last good checkpoint", hat dann aber ohne Fehler zu Ende gerechnet
- 0xa4-CPU-Projekt mit "WARNING:WU01:FS00:FahCore returned: UNSTABLE_MACHINE (122 = 0x7a)", das war dann "futsch"
Wenn sich das häuft werde ich wohl das OC etwas reduzieren müssen, die Spannungen will ich nicht anheben.


----------



## brooker (1. Juni 2015)

... das OC sollten wir sowieso im Auge behalten. In Deutschland soll es am Wochenende bis zu 32°C warm werden.


----------



## MrEgoshooter (1. Juni 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> ... das OC sollten wir sowieso im Auge behalten. In Deutschland soll es am Wochenende bis zu 32°C warm werden.



Auweia...


----------



## LikZ (1. Juni 2015)

gab angeblich jetzt n Update für die Core 18 Wu. Heben wohl die Version von 0.03 auf 0.04 ... bin gespannt wenn die neue eintrudelt :/


----------



## mattinator (1. Juni 2015)

LikZ schrieb:


> auf 0.04 ... bin gespannt wenn die neue eintrudelt :/


Bei mir unter Linux schon letzte Nacht:


Spoiler



00:55:49:WU02:FS01:Received Unit: id:02 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:9430 run:62 clone:4 gen:6 core:0x18 unit:0x00000007ab40413855474cec745fa6d2
00:55:49:WU02:FS01ownloading core from http://web.stanford.edu/~pande/Linux/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_18.fah
00:55:49:WU02:FS01:Connecting to web.stanford.edu:80
00:55:49:WU02:FS01:FahCore 18: Downloading 2.77MiB
00:55:54:WU00:FS01:Upload 60.49%
00:55:55:WU02:FS01:FahCore 18: 27.12%
00:56:01:WU02:FS01:FahCore 18: 54.24%
00:56:04:WU02:FS01:FahCore 18: Download complete
00:56:05:WU00:FS01:Upload complete
00:56:05:WU02:FS01:Valid core signature
00:56:05:WU02:FS01:Unpacked 7.68MiB to cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Linux/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_18.fah/FahCore_18
00:56:05:WU02:FS01:Starting
00:56:05:WU02:FS01:Running FahCore: /usr/bin/FAHCoreWrapper /var/lib/fahclient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Linux/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_18.fah/FahCore_18 -dir 02 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 2183 -checkpoint 3 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia -forceasm
00:56:05:WU02:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 8368
00:56:05:WU02:FS01:Core PID:8372
00:56:05:WU02:FS01:FahCore 0x18 started
00:56:05:WU00:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
00:56:05:WU00:FS01:Final credit estimate, 38302.00 points
00:56:05:WU00:FS01:Cleaning up
00:56:05:WU02:FS01:0x18:*********************** Log Started 2015-06-01T00:56:05Z ***********************
00:56:05:WU02:FS01:0x18roject: 9430 (Run 62, Clone 4, Gen 6)
00:56:05:WU02:FS01:0x18:Unit: 0x00000007ab40413855474cec745fa6d2
00:56:05:WU02:FS01:0x18:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
00:56:05:WU02:FS01:0x18:Machine: 1
00:56:05:WU02:FS01:0x18:Reading tar file state.xml
00:56:05:WU02:FS01:0x18:Reading tar file system.xml
00:56:05:WU02:FS01:0x18:Reading tar file integrator.xml
00:56:05:WU02:FS01:0x18:Reading tar file core.xml
00:56:05:WU02:FS01:0x18igital signatures verified
00:56:05:WU02:FS01:0x18:Folding@home GPU core18
00:56:05:WU02:FS01:*0x18:Version 0.0.4*


----------



## Amigafan (1. Juni 2015)

LikZ schrieb:


> gab angeblich jetzt n Update für die Core 18 Wu.  Heben wohl die Version von 0.03 auf 0.04 ... bin gespannt wenn die neue  eintrudelt :/



Ahh - das kann natürlich sein, dass Ihr  noch mit Version 0.0.3 gefaltet habt - ich benutze schon länger Version  0.0.4, weil wir "damals" angewiesen wurden, die neueste Version vom  Core18 zu nutzen, als wir die neueren WU´s (wozu auch die 9430 gehörte) getestet haben.
Daher lief diese auch besser . . .


----------



## Rarek (2. Juni 2015)

immer diese Tester


----------



## Amigafan (2. Juni 2015)

Rarek schrieb:


> immer diese Tester



Wer kann, der kann


----------



## LikZ (2. Juni 2015)

lief soweit jetzt gut mit 0.0.4 und 315k PPD ist dann aber abgekackt ... mal schauen.


----------



## Amigafan (2. Juni 2015)

LikZ schrieb:


> lief soweit jetzt gut mit 0.0.4 und 315k PPD ist dann aber abgekackt ... mal schauen.



Dann solltest Du das OC reduzieren - ich muß unter Linux auch extrem aufpassen, dass die GPU nicht zu hoch taktet, sonst schmieren mir die Dinger auch ab.
Hab gerade eine beendet - effektiv mit 333K PPD , und der Nachfolger läuft schon.


----------



## Rarek (2. Juni 2015)

mir ist gestern erstmal eine weggestorben... und das mitm autoboost (welchen ich vorher noch netmal in spielen zu sehen bekam...)
was fällt der auch ein einfach mal eben von 1032MHz auf 1102MHz zu springen?! ... nd nu isse warscheinlich unten durch... jetzt krebst sie nur noch mit 548MHz rum


----------



## sc59 (2. Juni 2015)

da wird sich der treiber zurückgesetzt haben.
neustart hilft.


----------



## Rarek (2. Juni 2015)

nee 353.06 hat geholfen... (zumindest hat der Neustart dann endlich das gewünschte ergebnis gebracht)


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Juni 2015)

Mal ne andere Frage:
Wie lange braucht eigentlich Standfort um neue Server zu kaufen und einzurichten?

Mit 3 SMP-Clienten plus GPU-Client wird die Fahlog sehr unübersichtlich.


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Juni 2015)

Bei mir läuft der 04er seit dem 18. Mai


----------



## Amigafan (2. Juni 2015)

Ich scheine jetzt eine stabile Einstellung für die GPU unter Linux gefunden zu haben. 
Zwar  läßt sich das nicht mit automatischer Lüfterregelung bewerkstelligen,  dafür bleibt jetzt aber der GPU-Takt wie angenagelt bei 1450MHz stehen -  damit sollten alle WU´s stabil laufen (bei Tests konnte ich eine 9201  auch stabil mit 1500MHz falten, die 9430 schmierte aber auch noch bei  1470MHz ab ).
Fakt ist - seit dieser Einstellung laufen auch die9430er sauber durch - was vorher problematisch war. . .
Hoffen  wir, dass diese Einstellung auch bei höchsten Temperaturen noch stabil  ist - dann müssen halt die Lüfter hochgedreht werden .
Und wenn diese dann wirklich einmal ihren Geist aufgeben sollten - die Garantie wirds richten . . . 


PS:
Nachdem ich die Installation unter Ubuntu zum Laufen gebracht habe, werde ich mich auch mal an Mint 17.1 Mate probieren - und wenn das klappt, gibt es vielleicht mal eine Anleitung dazu in deutsch, sodaß es  auch Anderen ermöglicht wird, diese "Hürde" selbst zu meistern.
Denn - so schwer wie es anfänglich erscheint - ist es nicht. Ich weiß nämlich aus eigener Erfahrung, dass es fast immer nur an Kleinigkeiten scheitert.


----------



## mattinator (2. Juni 2015)

Amigafan schrieb:


> PS:
> Nachdem ich die Installation unter Ubuntu zum Laufen gebracht habe, werde ich mich auch mal an Mint 17.1 Mate probieren - und wenn das klappt, gibt es vielleicht mal eine Anleitung dazu in deutsch, sodaß es  auch Anderen ermöglicht wird, diese "Hürde" selbst zu meistern.
> Denn - so schwer wie es anfänglich erscheint - ist es nicht. Ich weiß nämlich aus eigener Erfahrung, dass es fast immer nur an Kleinigkeiten scheitert.




Wenn Du praktische Erfahrung brauchst, einfach 'ne PN. Leider bin ich nicht so der "Erklärer", sonst hätte ich das mit der Anleitung auch schon machen können.


----------



## Amigafan (2. Juni 2015)

mattinator schrieb:


> Wenn Du praktische Erfahrung brauchst, einfach 'ne PN. Leider bin ich nicht so der "Erklärer", sonst hätte ich das mit der Anleitung auch schon machen können.



Danke für das Angebot - ob ich so der richtige "Erklärbär" bin  - das wird sich zeigen . . . 


Edit:
*Kurze Hintergrund-Info bezüglich Core18 Version 0.0.4*

Diese Version bezitzt einen Fix für Maxwell-GPU´s (welcher bei Version 0.0.3 noch fehlte, daher so langsam), es wurde aber bei der "Freigabe" der WU´s als  *advanced*   vergessen, die benötigte Coreversion auf 0.0.4 zu setzen, was jetzt nachgeholt wurde.
Wer also noch Core18 Version 0.0.3 besitzt, braucht nichts zu tun - beim Start der nächsten WU, die diesen Core verwendet, wird automatisch der Core geupdated.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Juni 2015)

So wie es aussieht, spuckt der Punkteserver schon wieder.


----------



## hbf878 (3. Juni 2015)

Auf fah-web.stanford.edu wurden meine Punkte korrekt verbucht, nicht aber auf der extremeoverclocking-Seite 

edit:  jetzt hat auch extremeoverclocking wieder Punkte verbucht


----------



## ProfBoom (4. Juni 2015)

Hat jemand mal fahbench 2.0.2 getestet?
Ich habe die Windows-x64-nocuda Version.
Die Gui startet erst gar nicht: "This application failed to start because it could not find or load the Qt platform plugin 'windows'".
Naja.
Dann eben die cmd-version.
Auf meiner HD7870 bei Treiber 15.3Beta ein erschreckendes Ergebnis:
Fahbench 1.2.0: Implicit 99.67 ns/day
Fahbench 2.0.2: Implicit 56.01 ns/day

Wie sehen eure Erfahrungen aus?


----------



## Amigafan (4. Juni 2015)

*@ProfBoom*

Die Erklärung ist ganz "einfach": 

FahBench 2 nutzt OpenMM V6.2 gegenüber Version 1 mit OpenMM 5 - normalerweise sollte die neuere Version schneller laufen  -  normalerweise . . .  
Entscheidender ist leider, dass der FahBench 2 unter Nutzung der nVIDIA-OpenCL-Version 1.1 oder 1.2 compiliert wurde, um auf beiden System lauffähig zu sein - AMD nutzt bereits OpenCL2.0!
Das Problem besteht jetzt darin, dass die nVIDIA-Version extrem langsamer auf AMD-GPU´s läuft (~ 40% langsamer).    
Ein Nutzer im FoldingForum hat sich die Mühe gemacht, FahBench 2 unter dem AMD-SDK 2.9 mit OpenCL 2.0 zu kompilieren - und schon löst sich das Problem "in Wohlgefallen" auf . . .  
Jetzt ist das bessere Ergebnis auf AMD-GPU`s gegenüber der FanBench-Version 1 deutlich sichtbar! 


Zwar ist diese Vorgehensweise zwecks Kompatibilität mit beiden Herstellern verständlich, aber . . .
Ob da nicht mal wieder ein Hersteller bevorzugt wird? 
Wie komme ich bloß auf solch krude Gedanken  . . .   



PS:
Wären wir bei der FIFA, wüsste jeder: da ist Schmiergeld geflossen . . .
Wir sind aber bei PG, und man merkt leider auch hier deutlich die Bevorzugung eines Sponsors . . . 
Ob diese Vorgehensweise noch etwas mit der propagierten Innovation zu tun hat?

Dann müsste man nVIDIA dazu drängen, sofort Version 2.0 des OpenCL-Treibers umzusetzen - SO sähe Innovation aus . . .


----------



## binär-11110110111 (6. Juni 2015)

Aktuell falte ich mit meiner Asus VGA GT740-OC-2GD5 NVIDIA Grafikkarte (PCI-e, 2GB, GDDR5 Speicher, VGA 1, GPU)
Lohnt es sich, diese mit dem Nivea-Inspector zu übertakten und wenn ja, um wie viel ?
Möchte damit meine GraKa ja auch nicht durchbraten.

Hier mal ein paar Daten als Screenshot:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Juni 2015)

@binär-11110110111:
Wenn du Angst um deine Karte hast, würde ich mal mit dem OC so weit nach oben gehen wie es geht ohne die Spannung zu erhöhen und mal schauen wie warm dann die Karte wird. 

Die Frage wird wahrscheinlich auch sein wieviel mehr an PPD rauskommen und um wieviel der Stromverbrauch dann steigt.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (6. Juni 2015)

Hab GPU Clock von 1032 auf 1111 MHz  bei gleicher Spannung angehoben. Temp +1 Grad (57 - 58). Lasse sie mal ne Zeit lang falten.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Juni 2015)

Info an Serverfalter:
Es werden wieder BigSMP's verteilt, allerdings über einen anderen Server als bisher > neu 128.143.231.201

Ich bin zwar nach wie vor kein Fan von BigSMP's, aber es sind doch etwa 20kPPD mehr als wenn ich mit den 3 SMP-Clienten wie bisher weiterfalte und die Fahlog wird wieder übersichtlicher.


----------



## mattinator (6. Juni 2015)

Nur zur Info, die NaCl-AS-Server scheinen auch schon wieder eine ganze Weile ein Problem zu haben. Irgend ein Datenbank-Fehler.
EDIT: Hier die offizielle Info aus dem Blog: https://folding.stanford.edu/home/problem-with-nacl-client/.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Juni 2015)

Thema Punkte:
Wieder mal keine Punkteanzeige, weder bei extremeoverclocking noch bei Standfort selber. 


Thema GPU:
Mein 780er hat sich vor 5h ne Core21 geholt, konnte sie aber nicht falten und auch die nachfolgenden Core18 konnte sie auch nicht mehr falten (bad work unit) > meine 780er war jetzt so 5h ohne Arbeit. 


Thema Sommer:
Man hört das der Sommer kommt, hier im Büro sind bereist 28°C und das Seasonic X-750 im Server dreht den Lüfter schon ordentlich auf. 
Ich hoffe das ich im Hochsommer nicht aus thermischen Gründen meinen Falteinsatzt reduzieren muss, denn auch die Wassertemperatur ist bereits bei 31°C. 
Temperaturen der Xeon's (wärmster Kern 56°C) und der 780er (55°C) geht ja noch.


----------



## Rarek (7. Juni 2015)

ach solange du dir mit dem Wasser kein Kaffee kochen kannst


----------



## hbf878 (7. Juni 2015)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Thema Punkte:
> Wieder mal keine Punkteanzeige, weder bei extremeoverclocking noch bei Standfort selber.


Unter Folding@home Chrome Client werden aber weiterhin Punkte gezählt. Wenn man also sehr neugierig ist, kann man schnell mal mit Chrome auf der Seite vorbeischauen (man muss ja nicht NaCl-falten, um die Punkte zu sehen).


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Juni 2015)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Thema Sommer:
> Man hört das der Sommer kommt, hier im Büro sind bereist 28°C und das Seasonic X-750 im Server dreht den Lüfter schon ordentlich auf.
> Ich hoffe das ich im Hochsommer nicht aus thermischen Gründen meinen Falteinsatz reduzieren muss



Mein SR2-Server ist aus - 39° Raumtemperatur waren mir zu viel 



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Thema Punkte:
> Wieder mal keine Punkteanzeige, weder bei extremeoverclocking noch bei Stanford selber.



Ja, das ist maximal  - die kriegen es in letzter Zeit einfach nicht mehr gebacken


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Juni 2015)

Rarek schrieb:


> ach solange du dir mit dem Wasser kein Kaffee kochen kannst


Ich überlege gerade nur ob ich noch ein paar Löcher mehr in den Schreibtisch bohren soll 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hinter dem 1090T-Rechner so wie rechts bereits gemacht könnte ich nochmal 5 Stück übereinander machen, dann hätte der Mora nochmal etwas zusätzliche Kühlluft, andererseits bringt das noch gross was denn ich jetzt schon nur eine Differenz zwischen Wasser und Raumluft von 3° habe?


----------



## Keinem (7. Juni 2015)

Wo ist denn der halbe Schreibtisch geblieben  ?

Bei einem Unterschied von nur 3°C scheint das jetzige System doch schon in Bezug auf die Wärmeübergabe effizient zu sein  .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Juni 2015)

Rein mathematisch gesehen hat der Mora eine Ansaugöffnung die gerade mal knapp der Hälfte seiner Frontfläche entspricht. 
Mora 420X420=176'400 mm2
Der schmale Schlitz vorne + 4 Löcher = 80'953mm2


----------



## ebastler (7. Juni 2015)

Mir ists grad viel zu heiß zum Falten... Ich sterbe so schon vor Hitze in meinem Zimmer


----------



## Amigafan (8. Juni 2015)

Ich hatte zwischenzeitlich auch mal die "Falt-Segel" gestrichen, weil es mir zu heiß wurde - der GPU hätte es nicht ausgemacht:
Bei 100% Lüftergeschwindigkeit hätte sie bei etwa 60°C gelegen - trotz deutlich über 30°C Raumtemperatur . . . 

Aber - nachdem jetzt der Regen da ist, ist es deutlich kühler geworden - darum darf sie jetzt wieder "ackern" . . .


----------



## ebastler (8. Juni 2015)

Meine bleibt auch mit meiner Fankurve unter 70°, und da höre ich aus 1-2m Abstand nichtmal mehr, dass der PC läuft. Aber ich hab keine Lust, mein Schlafzimmer zu heizen^^


----------



## binär-11110110111 (8. Juni 2015)

Ähm, wollte mal gerade zur Teamseite in Stanford.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Juni 2015)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Ähm, wollte mal gerade zur Teamseite in Stanford.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


War gestern leider auch schon so.


----------



## hbf878 (8. Juni 2015)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Ähm, wollte mal gerade zur Teamseite in Stanford.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Punkte werden aber trotzdem gezählt und sind "notfalls" über die NaCl-Seite einsehbar (mit Chrome). Folding@home Chrome Client


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Juni 2015)

... das ist schon richtig - aber...
es werden gleich 36 Stunden sein in denen etliche Server down sind - kein gutes Zeugnis für Stanford ....


----------



## LikZ (8. Juni 2015)

spricht für gute Server Admins


----------



## Thosch (8. Juni 2015)

Die bekommen das irwie nicht in Griff ... aber so kennt man die.      Also Falten eingestellt ...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Juni 2015)

Solange die Punkte richtig gezählt werden, ist es halb so schlimm > vielleicht werden ja im Rahmen der Serverneukäufe auch die Punkteserver ersetzt.

Ich hoffe nur das nicht allzu viele wieder einen neuen Milestone erreicht haben, sonst geht das große Sortieren wieder los (freu mich natürlich für sie) .


----------



## binär-11110110111 (8. Juni 2015)

O.K., Stanford ist wieder zu erreichen. Hab da noch ne Frage:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wieso steht hier PCGH im Team-Ranking auf Platz 13 - obwohl wir inzwischen auf 12 sind ?


----------



## Muschkote (8. Juni 2015)

Ich denke, da wird der sogenante "default" mitgezählt. Das müssten die sein, welche einfach so falten und keinem Team zugeordnet sind.

Oder, die falten mit Absicht für "default"


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Juni 2015)

Gibt wieder Punkte


----------



## Rarek (9. Juni 2015)

und denkt auch an Google, die haben ja auch ne "0" nummer


----------



## Muschkote (9. Juni 2015)

Google habe ich mit Absicht nicht erwähnt, da Sie von den Punkten her weit hinter uns sind und damit keinen Einfluss auf unser Ranking haben.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (9. Juni 2015)

*HAMMER !*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein *FETTES PLUS* durch die Decke - ein Anblick mit Seltenheitswert !


----------



## Thosch (9. Juni 2015)

Glaub ich nich ... wirds wohl immer mal geben, kenn doch Stanfort ...


----------



## Amigafan (11. Juni 2015)

- hier sieht´s im Augenblick eher wie in einer Totengruft  - weil "tote Hose" - als in einer Rumpelkammer aus - hier rumpelt nämlich z. Zt. reichlich wenig . . .


----------



## Keinem (11. Juni 2015)

Amigafan schrieb:


> - hier sieht´s im Augenblick eher wie in einer Totengruft  - weil "tote Hose" - als in einer Rumpelkammer aus - hier rumpelt nämlich z. Zt. reichlich wenig . . .



Dafür gibt es bestimmt eine ganz einfache Erklärung.

Die stocken bestimmt alle nur ihre Faltrechner auf   .


----------



## Amigafan (11. Juni 2015)

Aufstocken kann man bei mir nicht sagen - ich war gerade eben (die letzte halbe Stunde) damit beschäftigt, meine unter Ubuntu faltende nVIDIA-GPU nach einem Kernel-Update (3.13.0.53 -> 3.13.0.54) wieder zum Laufen zu bringen. 
Wenn man ruhig bleibt  und ähnlich vorgeht wie bei der Erstinstallation des Treibers funktioniert das sogar . . . 


Edit:
Dafür, dass die vor dem Update ausgeführte WU 9704 unter Core21 nicht laufen wollte (Endlosschleife: Core interrupted) strengt sich die jetzige WU 9135 mächtig an: 


Spoiler



Project ID: 9135
 Core: ZETA_DEV
 Credit: 4000
 Frames: 100


 Name: 3820 Linux Slot 01
 Path: 192.168.2.103-36330
 Number of Frames Observed: 18

 Min. Time / Frame : 00:01:22 - 430.454,5 PPD
 Avg. Time / Frame : 00:01:22 - 430.454,5 PPD
 Cur. Time / Frame : 00:01:22 - 428.867,7 PPD
 R3F. Time / Frame : 00:01:23 - 421.613,3 PPD
 All  Time / Frame : 00:01:22 - 428.867,7 PPD
 Eff. Time / Frame : 00:01:25 - 407.705,1 PPD


Und das mit einer GTX 970 . . .


----------



## mattinator (12. Juni 2015)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Aufstocken kann man bei mir nicht sagen - ich war gerade eben (die letzte halbe Stunde) damit beschäftigt, meine unter Ubuntu faltende nVIDIA-GPU nach einem Kernel-Update (3.13.0.53 -> 3.13.0.54) wieder zum Laufen zu bringen.



Bei der Installation mit dem NVIDIA-Installer die dkms-Option aktivieren. Bei mir hat es damit incl. der letzten Mint-17.1-Kernels 3.19.0-18 bei der Kernel-Installation ohne Zutun die NVIDIA-Module mitgelinkt und nach Boot des neuen Kernel korrekt geladen.



> strengt sich die jetzige WU 9135 mächtig an



Ja, einige der neuen Projekte gehen (unter Linux) noch mal extra ab wie "Schmidts Katze". Ich hatte unter Linux in Summe inkl. der CPU auch schon PPD's jenseits der 470 K.
Im Moment lasse ich mal wieder ein bisschen unter Windows mit Beta-Treiber 353.12 falten. In Summe im Moment ca. 370 KPPD (GPU 9135, CPU 9012). Für Windows auch ganz anständig, aber Linux bringt halt doch etwas mehr. Werde heute abend wohl wieder umschalten, wollte nur mal kurz mein Windows 10 reservieren.


----------



## brooker (13. Juni 2015)

... leiden ist mein Netzteil vom Falter nun endgültig defekt . Ein neues ist geordert, nur leider streikt die Post


----------



## mattinator (13. Juni 2015)

Und bei meinem System hat sich gestern gegen Mittag der FAHClient beim Upload eines Projektes verklemmt und sich dann einfach eine Pause gegönnt. Dazu kam, dass ich auf Grund eines kniffligen Problems in der Fa. erst wieder abends Zeit zum Nachsehen hatte. Etwas Gutes hatte das Ganze aber doch: auch mit der Pause waren in unserem Wohnzimmer unter dem Dach schon ca. 35°C.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Juni 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> ... leiden ist mein Netzteil vom Falter nun endgültig defekt . Ein neues ist geordert, nur leider streikt die Post


Mein Beileid


----------



## Amigafan (13. Juni 2015)

Auch bei mir hat das Falten meine Hardware zu stark "gequält" - es traf meine Sapphire HD7870 OC. 

Glück im Unglück dabei: 
Sie ist (noch ) nicht defekt, was die GPU oder der Speicher angeht, aber die Lüftersteuerung und auch die Lüfter selber sind wie folgt betroffen:
 - die Lüfter starten nicht, wenn der Rechner eingeschaltet wird - es gibt nur ein kurzes Zucken beider Lüfterräder (obwohl sich beide Lüfterräder leichtgängig drehen lassen).
 - bei Belastung der GPU passiert erst eimal nichts - solange, bis die GPU-Temperatur 86°C erreicht - wobei die automatische Lüftersteuerung schon über 70%   Lüftergeschwindigkeit anzeigt.
 - beide Lüfter starten - der Vordere (direkt über dem GPU-Chip) langsamer (wobei ein leichtes "Eiern " der Lüfterachse sichtbar ist), der hintere schneller.
 - die Temperatur sinkt, gleichzeitig sinkt  die Lüftergeschwindigkeit solange, bis diese etwa 50% erreicht hat, dann stehen beide Lüfter wieder (wobei der "eiernde" Hauptlüfter sich bereits bei        etwa 70% Lüftergeschwindigkeit wieder verabschiedet). Anschließend wiederholt sich dieses "Spiel" . . .

Glücklicherweise bedeutet das aber nicht, dass damit die Grafikkarte unbrauchbar wäre - ein "einfacher" 12-cm-Noctua-Lüfter vor die Grafikkarte gestellt, und sie bleibt selbst bei Belastung deutlich unter 65°C - was sowohl für die GPU- als auch die VRM-Temperatur zutrifft (was aber den "stehenden" Einbau der GPU vorraussetzt - also als offenes System ohne Gehäuse). 


Was mir noch aufgefallen ist:
Meine HD7870 (unter Win7) ist gegenüber meiner N670 PE OC (unter Linux) - obwohl sie etwa dieselben PPD erfaltet - deutlich sparsamer.
Mit einem auf 3,5GHz übertaktetem E 8500 braucht das System bei Faltlast dauerhaft unter 150 W - mit der N670 liegt der Verbrauch bei über 170W.
Und - diese HD7870 ist die einzige mir "bekannte" GPU, welche sich beim Falten wesentlich höher übertakten läßt, als beim Spielen.
Denn  - mit ihrer Werks-OC von 1050MHz kann ich stabil spielen, aber viel mehr "MHz" mag sie nicht - sie stürzt innerhalb kurzer Zeit ab (ich habe mir aber nie die Zeit genommen, das Limit wirklich auszuloten, aber +50MHz sind schon zuviel).
Beim Falten läuft selbst ein Plus von 150MHz GPU-Takt stabil durch (ohne Änderung  des Powerlimits bzw. der GPU-Spannung) . . . 
Dass soll einer verstehen . . .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Juni 2015)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Meine HD7870 (unter Win7) ist gegenüber meiner N670 PE OC (unter Linux) - obwohl sie etwa dieselben PPD erfaltet - deutlich sparsamer.
> Mit einem auf 3,5GHz übertaktetem E 8500 braucht das System bei Faltlast dauerhaft unter 150 W - mit der N670 liegt der Verbrauch bei über 170W.
> Und - diese HD7870 ist die einzige mir "bekannte" GPU, welche sich beim Falten wesentlich höher übertakten läßt, als beim Spielen.
> Denn  - mit ihrer Werks-OC von 1050MHz kann ich stabil spielen, aber viel mehr "MHz" mag sie nicht - sie stürzt innerhalb kurzer Zeit ab (ich habe mir aber nie die Zeit genommen, das Limit wirklich auszuloten, aber +50MHz sind schon zuviel).
> ...


So ein Kuriosum hab ich auch > meine Asus GTX780 Poseidon.

Im Faltserver (Asus Z9PE-D8 WS) läuft sie unter Win7 und Ubuntu mit 1259MHz falstabil.
Unter Ubuntu kann ich den Takt von 1260MHz bis 1290MHz einstellen ohne das die WU abschmiert, aber bei der direkt darauffolgende WU taktet sie nicht mehr hoch und bleibt bei 575MHz hängen > einziges was hilft ist ein Neustart des Systems.

Um das Ganze noch kurioser zu machen:
Bevor die 780er im Faltserver war, war sie im 1090T-Rechner (Asus Crosshair IV) unter Win7 verbaut und da waren 1284MHz faltstabil.


----------



## brooker (17. Juni 2015)

... so. Ein neues Netzteil ist heute gekommen, trotz Post-Streik und der Falter macht schon wieder gar lustig ppds


----------



## Muschkote (22. Juni 2015)

Da hier scheinbar gerade nicht viel los ist, lasse ich mal einen vom Stapel. 
War ja fast klar, kein Durchhaltevermögen die Leute.


----------



## Keinem (22. Juni 2015)

Muschkote schrieb:


> Da hier scheinbar gerade nicht viel los ist, lasse ich mal einen vom Stapel.
> War ja fast klar, kein Durchhaltevermögen die Leute.



Andererseits ist es interessant, was man mit ein wenig Werbung erreichen kann.

Ich plädiere für einen Artikel in der PCGH  .


----------



## brooker (23. Juni 2015)

... nur gut für uns, aber schade für das Projekt, dass Sie nicht durchgehalten haben. Werbung bringt es voran. Ich bin nicht sicher, ob eine jetzige Aktion etwas bewirken würde. Ich glaube in Richtung Herbst, wenn es die Leute wieder nach drinnen zieht, wäre es besser.


----------



## Keinem (23. Juni 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> Ich glaube in Richtung Herbst, wenn es die Leute wieder nach drinnen zieht, wäre es besser.



...und man sich nach der Abwärme der Komponenten sehnt  .


----------



## Rarek (23. Juni 2015)

aber interessant, dass es weniger aktive gibt, aber trotzdem die PPD gleich bleiben


----------



## Mr.Knister (24. Juni 2015)

NaCl ist schon wieder down 



> Today we are *134,612* computers strong outputting *27,345*  teraflops of computing power and growing fast.



 Das waren mal über 40, oder?

Momentan falte ich nicht viel, der Koffer ist immer noch nicht 100% bereit () und unter der Woche zahle ich den Strom 

Edit:
Kennt sich hier jemand mit Fernzugriff per Hostname aus?

Ich bekomme keine feste IP-Adresse und möchte ohne einen Bildschirm anzuschließen den Win7-FAHClient vom Linux-Notebook aus fernsteuern. Wenn ich den Hostnamen in FAHControl auf dem Notebook eintrage, tut sich nichts, direkt über die IP hingegen schon.


----------



## mattinator (25. Juni 2015)

Steht Notebook und PC bei Dir zu Hause am Router ? Entweder im DHCP-Server des Routers eine fixe TCP/IP-Adresse für das Linux-Notebook reservieren oder DNS für das LAN im Router konfigurieren.


----------



## DOcean (25. Juni 2015)

wo steht was? Beides hinter dem gleichen Router? Wenn ja bei beiden IP über DHCP?


----------



## LikZ (25. Juni 2015)

falls die zahl interessant ist : die Ti macht bei mir @ Stock im Schnitt ca. 560k PPD bei Core 18


----------



## Mr.Knister (25. Juni 2015)

Beides im Uni-WLAN, also kann ich nichts konfigurieren. (beide Rechner sind portabel)  Ich habe überlegt, ob es sinnvoll wäre, die Computer zusätzlich per Ethernet miteinander zu verbinden und für diese Verbindung feste IP-Adressen zu vergeben. Käme das mit dem WLAN in die Quere? Sorry, ich habe keine Ahnung von Netzwerken


----------



## DOcean (25. Juni 2015)

klar kannst du eine zweite Verbindung aufbauen, das stört sich (meistens) nicht, feste IPs sind dann eine gute Wahl...

du könntest auch einen Router mit in deine Kiste packen der sich per Wlan an der Uni anmeldet und deinem Folding-PC und deinem Notebook per Kabel Netz zur Verfügung stellt


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (25. Juni 2015)

Ich hab auch mal ein bisschen mit dem Folden angefangen, stehe allerdings vor folgendem Problem:

Sobald der Folding Client läuft, akzeptiert meine GPU(R9 290) keine anderen Taktraten mehr. Sie läuft jetzt auf den Default Taktraten. Die Einstellungen im MSI AB werden einfach nicht übernommen.


----------



## mattinator (25. Juni 2015)

Die NVIDIA-Karten laufen beim Folding im P2-State, unter Windows hatte ich deshalb die Taktraten mit dem NVIDIA-Inspector konfiguriert.


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (25. Juni 2015)

mattinator schrieb:


> Die NVIDIA-Karten laufen beim Folding im P2-State, unter Windows hatte ich deshalb die Taktraten mit dem NVIDIA-Inspector konfiguriert.



Das geht nur leider bei AMD Karten nicht. Wie schön es doch wäre wenn es für die R9 2XX Serie nen Bios Editor geben würde


----------



## mattinator (25. Juni 2015)

Da muss sich mal jemand mit 'ner AMD-Karte melden, liegt vllt. an der Treiber-Version. Folding ist das manchmal etwas sensibel.


----------



## TEAM_70335 (26. Juni 2015)

ach ist das ärgerlich, er sendet die blöde WU nicht und er holt sich auch keine neue....das geht schon seit Stunden so.


----------



## Bumblebee (26. Juni 2015)

mattinator schrieb:


> Da muss sich mal jemand mit 'ner AMD-Karte melden, liegt vllt. an der Treiber-Version. Folding ist das manchmal etwas sensibel.



Kann da auch (noch) nicht weiterhelfen
Habe zwar noch einige AMD's im Einsatz - aber alle ohne OC

Sollte ich dazu kommen werde ich ein OC mal versuchen


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (26. Juni 2015)

Mal ne komische Frage: Ich hab noch ne alte Nvidia GTX 550ti hier. Aufgrund des Stromverbrauchs, möchte ich mit meiner R9 290 eigentlich nicht wirklich durchgehend falten. Ist es möglich, dass ich die 550ti, parallel zu meiner R9 290 einbaue, allerdings diese nur zum falten einsetze?


----------



## mattinator (26. Juni 2015)

Ab Windows 7 (oder unter Linux) sollte das kein Problem sein, wenn Du mindestens einen PCIe-x16@x4 frei hast und Dein Netzteil es stemmt. Ob es sich vom Verbrauch lohnt, weiß ich nicht. Die neuen effizienteren Projekte mit Core_18 und Core_21 könnten evtl. für die "Keplers" nicht funktionieren.


----------



## Amigafan (26. Juni 2015)

*@dailydoseofgaming*

1. Das Problem mit dem Mehr- OC hängt wohl damit zusammen, dass Deine R9 290 bereits am offiziellen OC-Limit liegt (dér Original-Takt liegt schließlich bei "nur" 947 MHz!).
Außerdem - Deine Aussage bezüglich nicht vorhandener Möglichkeit eines Bios-Mods wegen des Fehlens eines Bios-Editors ist falsch: Dieses "Problem" wurde in der März- oder Aprilausgabe der "Mutterzeitschrift" behandelt - schau mal im Online-Archiv nach bzw. frage doch einmal die Redakteure. . .

2. Es ist normalerweise  (mit Win7 oder Win 8.1) problemlos möglich, zwei verschiedene GPU´s zu betreiben - Du mußt nur feststellen, welche GPU (0 oder 1)  im FAHClient welche Grafikkarte anspricht - die Zuweisung ist leider nicht immer logisch (wie auch die mögliche falsche Vergabe der GPU-Benennung).

Als Tipp:
 - beende das Falten mit "Finish" incl. Upload.
 - sichere die Config-Datei (wegen aller Daten incl. des Passkeys), dann deinstalliere FAHClient.
  - installiere die GTX 550Ti und nutze Treiber-Version *327.23 WHQL* (bitte *keine* spätere Version, da bis zu 50% weniger PPD!)
 - installiere den FAHClient - mit etwas Glück erkennt dieser die GPU´s in "richtiger" Reihenfolge

Viel Erfolg beim Falten . . .


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (26. Juni 2015)

Ich werde jetzt wahrscheinlich hauptsächlich mit meiner CPU NaCl Folding im Chrome machen. Schlicht und einfach, weil meine CPU relativ schnell ist, und dabei relativ wenig verbraucht(hab noch UV betrieben). Außerdem dauern die einzelnen WUs hierbei ~5Min. weswegen ich das ganze immer relativ kurzfristig laufen lassen kann und nicht immer mit 2-4h plannen muss. Nach meiner aktuellen Berechnung schaff ich etwa 30k PPD mit meiner CPU.

Edit: 27.06

Hab auch mal nebenbei nen bisschen mit dem GPU Folden rumprobiert. Leider gibt es anscheinend keine 0x15 WUs mehr. Und wie schon gesagt, kann ich meine Graka nicht immer 3-4 Std. 0x17 WUs folden lassen, solange plane ich halt nicht im Vorraus. Schade, dann muss ich wohl beim CPU folden bleiben.


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (28. Juni 2015)

Kann es sein, dass sich das "normale" CPU Falten im F@H Client überhaupt nicht lohnt? Ich bekomme ~1600 Pkt für 2,5h Falten (Xeon 1231 @6 Threads bei ner 0xa4 WU) , dass macht dann ca. 16-17k DDP auf der CPU. Beim NaCl Falten schaff ich über 30k DDP(teilweise 35k allerdings mit 8 Threads, trotzdem finde ich den Unterschied krass).


----------



## Mr.Knister (28. Juni 2015)

Geht mir auch so. Der NaCl hat allerdings den Nachteil, dass er sich nicht mit dem nächtlichen Zwangsreset des Routers verträgt und ab dem Zeitpunkt ausfällt, weil er nichts mehr hochgeladen bekommt.


----------



## Rarek (28. Juni 2015)

also mein reset ist morgens um 6... somit hat mein NaCl effektiv 15min. leerlauf bevor ich ihn neustarte (weil dann mein wecker klingelt) bisauf wochenends, da ist der große aus


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Juni 2015)

@dailydoseofgaming:

Wieviele PPD mach den dein Xeon mit allen 8 Threads im V7?


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (28. Juni 2015)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @dailydoseofgaming:
> 
> Wieviele PPD mach den dein Xeon mit allen 8 Threads im V7?



Irgendwie ist das bei mir buggy. Auch mit 8 theads zu 100% Auslastung schaff ich gerade einmal ~20k PPD. 
Hier einfach mal nen paar kopierte Infos:
ETA 2 hours 21 mins
Base Credit 219
Estimated Credit 1830
Estimated PPD 20016
Estimated TPF 1 mins 19 secs
Project 9013
FahCore 0xa4


----------



## Abductee (28. Juni 2015)

Sind 20k nicht zu wenig?


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (28. Juni 2015)

Also laut Internet sind ~25k für den Xeon Durchschnitt. Ist allerdings nen gutes Stück langsamer als NaCl falten.


----------



## aufkrawall (28. Juni 2015)

Hallo,
die Stanford-Seite ist gerade nicht wirklich erreichbar. Kann mir jemand das Package für Ubuntu x64 verlinken?


----------



## mattinator (28. Juni 2015)

Aah, ist wohl wieder Sonntag. Da werden wir Standford (Dir ) mal helfen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aufkrawall (28. Juni 2015)

Thx. Dann versuch ich als Linux-Noob das mal zum Laufen zu bringen. Nutze Kubuntu. Noch einen guten Tipp? 
Mir gehts um die CPU-Auslastung bei GPU-Folding im Vergleich zu Windows.

Edit: Toll, nach dem Neustart nach Einfügen der gpus.txt (hat die 980 mit 346er Treiber nicht von sich aus erkannt) bleibt der Bildschirm schwarz nch dem Anmelden.


----------



## LikZ (29. Juni 2015)

willkommen bei Linux  ist leider nicht untypisch :/


----------



## aufkrawall (29. Juni 2015)

Auf dem Sys meines Bruders mit 780 Ti & Mint hat er fleißig Kernels und WUs geladen, aber jede sofort immer abgebrochen (346er Treiber inkl. Cuda-Toolkit installiert). 

Na ja, vielleicht könnt ihr mir das auch sagen: Verbrät unter Linux Nvidia beim GPU-Falten auch wie unter Windows komplett die Leistung eines Threads, also 25% CPU Auslastung mit vier Kernen ohne HTT?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. Juni 2015)

aufkrawall schrieb:


> Verbrät unter Linux Nvidia beim GPU-Falten auch wie unter Windows komplett die Leistung eines Threads, also 25% CPU Auslastung mit vier Kernen ohne HTT?


Ja, ein Kern für die 780 Ti frei lassen > ich würde sogar testen ob 2 freie Kerne mehr Punkte bringen.


----------



## aufkrawall (29. Juni 2015)

Einen Kern freilassen sollte man mit AMD doch auch. Bist du dir absolut sicher über die 100% Auslastung eines Threads?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. Juni 2015)

aufkrawall schrieb:


> Einen Kern freilassen sollte man mit AMD doch auch. Bist du dir absolut sicher über die 100% Auslastung eines Threads?


Das Problem ist wenn du nur einen Kern frei lässt (im speziellen bei CPU's ohne HT) und irgendwas anderes braucht zusätzlich Leistung (z.B. Vierenscanner) kann es dir die Grakka ausbremsen und das was du dann an PPD verlierst, kannst du nie und nimmer mit dem zusätzlichen Thread den die CPU zum SMP/NaCl-Falten zur Verfügung hat wieder wettmachen > das schafft nicht mal meine E5-Xeon-Server der mit 30 Threads faltet (1 echter Kern plus HT sind für die GTX780 frei ).


----------



## aufkrawall (29. Juni 2015)

Glaub ich ja, aber ich möchte nur wissen, ob der NV-Treiber unter Linux genau so unsinnig CPU-Ressourcen verballert wie unter Windows.


----------



## sc59 (29. Juni 2015)

Ja , tut er.
das will dir A.Meier damit sagen


----------



## aufkrawall (29. Juni 2015)

Ok, danke euch.


----------



## Mr.Knister (29. Juni 2015)

Endlich mal wieder den FAHClient angeworfen, so macht falten doch Spaß:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



76k auf einer HD7870, on the fly auf 1050MHz übertaktet und mit unterprioritärem NaCl + Firefox ohne Hardwarebeschleunigung im Hintergrund, das sehe ich sonst selten

Asche auf mein Haupt, der Faltkoffer ist immernoch nicht fertig  Er steht jetzt in der Heimat und wartet auf seine Sprühlackierung. Ich habe Skrupel, ihn im überfüllten Schienenersatz-Bus mitzunehmen (hier wird bis August an den Gleisen gebaut). Vielleicht wird's ja was in den Semesterferien


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. Juni 2015)

Hab jetzt endlich mal ein Core21-Projekt das ich beim falten auch beobachten kann wie der Resourcenverbrauch so ist:
P9704 (R1, C19, G118) Stand 62%
Stromverbauch 565W > +20W
GPU-RAM-Auslastung 391MB > +90MB
System-RAM-Auslastung 10,5 GB von 16GB > +7GB 
PPD der GTX780 330kPPD > +100kPPD


----------



## Bumblebee (30. Juni 2015)

Freunde, Brüder, Faltgenossen.

Ich will mal meinen Fuhrpark etwas "gesund-schrumpfen" und überzählige Teile weggeben
Darum plane ich mich (auch) von 4 Stück der R9 270X zu trennen

Bevor ich die nun ein"buchte" wollte ich euch die Gelegenheit geben sie günstig zu "schiessen"
Falls wer Interesse hat ==> PM an mich


----------



## Stefan84 (1. Juli 2015)

So langsam nähere ich mich dem von mir gesteckten Ziel von 50 Millionen Punkten...
Danach werde ich im Hinblick auf die momentanen Temperaturen sowie den bis jetzt verbrauchten Strom die beiden Falter erst mal in die wohlverdienten Sommerferien schicken 
Ab und an wird dann sicher die eine oder andere WU auf dem NaCl gefaltet, aber so viel wie bis heute wird dann erstmal nicht mehr zusammen kommen.

Nichtsdestotrotz bleib ich natürlich "meinem" Team 70335 treu!


----------



## binär-11110110111 (1. Juli 2015)

Jap, meine Dachwohnung nähert sich der 30-Grad-Marke. Falte die aktuelle GPU-WU noch fertig, dann muß ich wegen Überhitzung ein paar Tage pausieren.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Juli 2015)

Hier geht es noch von Temperaturen her, auch wenn es hier heute 32°C hatte :
Zimmer 28°C
Wassertemperatur 31°C
GTX780 55°C
Wärmster Xeon-Kern 58°C


----------



## TEAM_70335 (3. Juli 2015)

für mich hat es was ehr würdiges unsere ehemaligen Teamleader Ratzinger Sepp und Silentkilla zu überholen...taja so fing das mal an. Damals schien mir die Punkeanzahl von denen niemals erreichbar...thx


----------



## brooker (3. Juli 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich brauche Eure Unterstützung. Woher bekomme ich solch einen Kühlkörper oder mit vergleichbarer Kühlleistung?

Hat einer eine Idee?

Vielen Dank für Eure Unterstützung.

Grüße Brooker


----------



## Mr.Knister (3. Juli 2015)

Quick und sehr sehr dirty:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Kühlfinnen oben im Bild sind gekürzt, um den angrenzenden DIMM-Slot zugänglich zu halten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Einsparungen für die Schrauben, damit nötigenfalls ein Lüfter montiert werden kann.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Abbruchkante. Vorsicht, Schnittgefahr.

Die Schraubplatte war bei diesem Schmuckstück dabei:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Warum derAufwand?

Die Wakü ist zu schwer und den derzeit im Einsatz befindlichen Arctic Alpine 64 musste ich schräg mit Drähten aufs Mainboard schnallen, sodass beide RAM-Slots auf dem Mainboard überragt werden (Ein Riegel passt aber drunter).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bitte um Verzeihung, falls das hier fehl am Platze ist.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Juli 2015)

@brooker:
Wenn es etwas mehr Kühlleistung sein darf und du als WaKü'ler noch Teile rumliegen hast, würd ich einen flexiblen Universalkühler nehmen. 
Universal Kühler : Universal Wasserkühler VUCI
Den hab ich selber im Einsatz, kühlt eine Gainward GTS450 GLH und hat sich im Falteinsatz bestens bewehrt.


----------



## Stefan84 (4. Juli 2015)

Sooo, die 50 Millionen sind erreicht 

Jetzt ist die Zeit für mich gekommen, ob der momentan vorherrschenden Temperaturen hier (jetzt aktuell 27,8°C im Zimmer) meinen Rechnenknecht in den wohlverdienten Urlaub zu schicken. Dieser wird vermutlich den restlichen Juli sowie den gesamten August umfassen, wenn nicht gar länger. Hängt auch davon ab wie sich die Temps und der Stromverbrauch insgesamt weiter entwickeln. 
Die aktuelle Core18-WU wird noch fertig gerechnet, den Rest der Nacht hat er dann Zeit sich etwas "herunterzukühlen"  

Es war mir jedenfalls eine Ehre, immerhin 50.000.000 Punkte für das beschde Team der Welt zu falten! 
Und ganz aus der Welt bin ich nicht, *ich komme wieder, keine Frage!!!

*Bis dahin wünsche ich euch und dem gesamten Team stets eine Handvoll WU's zur Falterei zur Verfügung, und gebt fein auf eure Hardware acht!Genießt den Sommer so gut es geht, gönnt euch eine Pause vom Alltagsstress...

*Sayonara *werte Falterinnen und Falter


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Juli 2015)

*Wakare*, Stephan84, mögest du in alter, neuer Frische/Kühle wiederkommen


----------



## Mr.Knister (4. Juli 2015)

Mach's gut, Stefan84, bis dann 

 für dein Mitwirken!


----------



## mattinator (5. Juli 2015)

Ich habe gerade bei ca. 35°C Raumtemperatur den CPU-Client "finishen" lassen. Heute waren mir ein paar mal die a4-Cores abgestürzt und es wurden "Machine check events" protokolliert. Ich müsste wohl bei diesen Temperaturen entweder das CPU-OC reduzieren oder die Spannung erhöhen. Letzteres wäre gerade wegen der Temperaturen wohl eher kontraproduktiv. So läuft der Rechner insgesamt etwas entspannter und mit guten Core_18-Projekten wird der Drop wahrscheinlich gar nicht so groß ausfallen. Außerdem wird es mir der Stromzähler danken.
Wenn sich die Temperaturen wieder etwas "beruhigt" haben, kann auch die CPU wieder ran, ggf. auch nur mit den NaCl.

ps.: Übrigens ist ja wieder Wochenende und zumindest die Stats-Server bei Stanford streiken.


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Juli 2015)

mattinator schrieb:


> ps.: Übrigens ist ja wieder Wochenende und zumindest die Stats-Server bei Stanford streiken.



Ist klar, es war Zeit, dass Stanford mal wieder die Statistiken durcheinander bringt


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Juli 2015)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @brooker:
> Wenn es etwas mehr Kühlleistung sein darf und du als WaKü'ler noch Teile rumliegen hast, würd ich einen flexiblen Universalkühler nehmen.
> Universal Kühler : Universal Wasserkühler VUCI
> Den hab ich selber im Einsatz, kühlt eine Gainward GTS450 GLH und hat sich im Falteinsatz bestens bewehrt.


Hab hier noch ein paar Fotos vom VUCI-Kühler im eingebauten Zustand:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...niitx-faltserver-post2487101.html#post2487101
Ps: Fotos vergrössern geht nicht mehr, habe den Ordner in meinem Profil gelöscht und jetzt sieht man nur noch die kleinen Bilder  > falls Bedarf besteht, hab die Bilder noch auf dem Rechner.


----------



## brooker (5. Juli 2015)

@Stefan84: Wahnsinns Leistung von Dir.  Ich finde, dass es auf Grund der Temperaturen wirklich angebracht ist einen kleinen Break zu machen. Wünsche Dir einen angenehmen und erholsamen Urlaub!

Mein Falterrennt zwar noch und wird es auch weiter tun, aber der steht ja auch im Kühlen. Mein "großer" Rechner wird auf jeder Fallauch erstmal Siesta machen. Raumtemeperaturen über 28°Csind mir auf Dauer ein wenig zu viel. Das Maximum waren 32°C. Aktuell haben wir in WOB jenseits der 35°C, sprich, es wird nicht besser.

Thema Kühler: WaKü möchte ich dort nicht einsetzen. Hat einer ne Idee wo ich solch einen Kühler oder vergleichbar her bekomme?

Danke.

Grüße Brooker


----------



## ebastler (5. Juli 2015)

dailydoseofgaming schrieb:


> Das geht nur leider bei AMD Karten nicht. Wie schön es doch wäre wenn es für die R9 2XX Serie nen Bios Editor geben würde


Gibt es inzwischen... Schau mal in den 290X Thread, ich hab da vor einigen Tagen nen Link dagelassen. 

Meine 290X faltet immer auf dem Takt den ich im AB will. Strange.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Juli 2015)

Gibt endlich wieder Punkteupdates


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Juli 2015)

Jupp, gestern Abend um 22:00 gings wieder los

Möglicherweise wurde diesmal auch wirklich alles "nachgereicht"


----------



## binär-11110110111 (8. Juli 2015)

So, nach Dauerlüften konnte ich meine Wohnung endlich auf +25 Grad runterkühlen, werde mal eine neue GPU-WU anwerfen. 

Nachtrag: Haben bekommen: 0x18 - Version 0.0.4


----------



## ProfBoom (8. Juli 2015)

Vijay hat gerade F@H für Android ab 4.4 angekündigt.

Neu: 
-Keine Faltzeitbeschränkung mehr
-Google Game Services
-Keine Einstellungen mehr
-Man kann sehen, wofür man faltet

PS: Von mir kommt gleich auch noch eine GPU-WU, das kühle Wetter macht's möglich!


----------



## TEAM_70335 (9. Juli 2015)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Jupp, gestern Abend um 22:00 gings wieder los
> 
> Möglicherweise wurde diesmal auch wirklich alles "nachgereicht"


dafür gleicht es die WU 10466 wieder aus, da der Bonus hier nicht im Clienten angezeigt wird ich Base sind 7819 und der gibt 25000 raus. das ist lahm nur 27000 ppd...Früher habe ich solch WU gern entsorgt 

bin übrigens back to Top 20 Producer...schön auch so wie früher


----------



## Uwe64LE (9. Juli 2015)

Hab gestern auf NaCl umgestellt. Komme gerade nachhause: 0 Punkte.
Gibt´s da auch schon wieder Probleme?


----------



## brooker (10. Juli 2015)

... sieht eigentlich nicht danach aus. Die Punkte des Team wurden bisher gutgeschrieben - PC Games Hardware - Team Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

Ich habe aktuell auch 0 ppds. Meine Internetleitung ist seit 2 Tagen tot :o(. Ab 1600 soll es dann endlich wieder laufen :o))


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Juli 2015)

Irgendwie werden die Punkte nur Häppchenweise gezählt > ich soll heute bis jetzt nur 33'000Punkte gemacht haben obwohl mein Server ganz normal läuft und laut Log wurden die Punkte auch korrekt gutgeschrieben.


----------



## brooker (22. Juli 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

mir ist durch Zufall aufgefallen, dass die AMD HD8330 vom FAH-Client unterstützt wird. 

Ich bin begeistert! 


PS: musste mich nach 10% korrigieren. Eine BIG-WU schafft die GPU nicht in der Frist. Probiere jetzt smalls aus. Hmm, es gibt keine WUs bei small für AMD!

Hat einer eine Idee womit ich die HD8330 füttern kann?

Danke.

Grüße Brooker


----------



## ProfBoom (23. Juli 2015)

Hat schon jemand den neuen Catalyst 15.7 getestet?

@brooker
Für die HD8330 fällt mir leider nichts ein.


----------



## Mr.Knister (24. Juli 2015)

Mit dem 15.7 hatte ich zuletzt knapp über 80 kppd bei 10468-(17er) WUs mit der HD7870@1050MHz und gleichzeitig Full NaCl.

Das sind schon mehr als beim letzten Treiber (73k mit dem 14.12er, glaube ich); Übersicht habe ich da aber leider nicht.


----------



## TEAM_70335 (25. Juli 2015)

kann ich irgendwie festlegen, dass er nicht all zu große WU zieht, solche mit 16 h faltzeit sind mir zu viel, die sind für mein PC-Nutzungsverhalten einfach ineffizent, da mir der ganze bonus wegbricht. diese mit kleiner gleich 6 h sind für mich optimal


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Juli 2015)

TEAM_70335 schrieb:


> kann ich irgendwie festlegen, dass er nicht all zu große WU zieht, solche mit 16 h faltzeit sind mir zu viel, die sind für mein PC-Nutzungsverhalten einfach ineffizent, da mir der ganze bonus wegbricht. diese mit kleiner gleich 6 h sind für mich optimal


Schon mit "max-packet-size small" getestet ob er sich immer noch die grosses WU's holt? 

Ne andere Idee hab ich leider nicht.


----------



## brooker (25. Juli 2015)

Hallo TEAM_70335,

wie schon geschrieben, mit der "max-packet-size =small" kann man das versuchen. Aktuell funkt das aber nur für NVidias - small 0x15er, big 0x18er. Bei AMD bekommst Du aktuell immer 0x17er.

*Hinweis: Die Antwort auf Deine Frage steht im HowTo, neben vielen anderen Hinweisen zu Optimierung. *


----------



## Mr.Knister (25. Juli 2015)

Das ist traurig...es gibt ja solche und solche 0x17er. Früher bekam ich immer 8-stündige, jetzt nur noch 16-stündige. Dabei wäre ich gerne noch flexibler...geht wohl nur mit einer schnelleren Graka 

Á propos: Ich habe jetzt ein stylishes Cooltek C2 für den Koffer angeschafft. Die Sapphire HD7870 passt zwar prinzipiell an ihren Platz, aber nicht auf den Weg dorthin. Mit anderen Worten, ich kann sie nicht einbauen, weil sie dabei immer irgendwo aneckt 

Hat jemand von Euch noch eine faltfähige Grafikkarte unter 22cm übrig und möchte *tauschen/verkaufen*? -> PN

EDIT: Hat sich erledigt. Passt doch, nur nicht so einfach. Wer was gutes hat, darf sich trotzdem gerne an mich wenden


----------



## brooker (25. Juli 2015)

@ Mr.Knister: das muss ich leider bestätigen. Ich brauche aktuell für die 0x17er mit der AMD 260X  über 17h und auch die ppds sind deutlich weniger geworden.


----------



## INU.ID (25. Juli 2015)

Hm, wenn ich den 3930K (6x4Ghz) und die 980Ti (1,4GHz Stock) rechnen lasse, dann komme ich auf 550.000ppd. Deaktiviere ich den CPU-Slot, schafft die Graka alleine 600.000ppd. Ist das normal?


----------



## sc59 (25. Juli 2015)

Servus INU.ID,
Reserviere der 980TI zwei Kerne ,
Nvidia Karten brauchen die CPU Unterstützung.
Sprich sage dem CPU-Client er soll nur mit vier Kernen rechen.
dann kommen sich GPU und CPU nicht in die Quere.
PS.: schönes System


----------



## INU.ID (25. Juli 2015)

Danke. Ich hab allerdings vorhin gesehen, das mir die CPU-WU eh nur ca. 50ppd bringt. Die Graka verbrauch in etwa doppelt so viel Strom, erzeugt aber >10.000x ! mehr PPD. Dann laß ich die CPU einfach weg. Ich werd später, für die Nacht, vielleicht noch mal nen CPU-Slot starten, und schauen was für ne WU kommt. Wenn sichs lohnt probier ich mal die Kernlimitierung, andernfalls rechnet eben nur die GPU. Ich finds eh krass das ne GTX980Ti 600.000ppd schafft, wo ich damals für meine ersten 100.000 bzw. 500.000 Punkte so viele Monate Rechenzeit gebraucht hab. Von gestern auf heute habe ich meine Punkte quasi verdoppelt und bin 105 Plätze aufgestiegen.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (25. Juli 2015)

Ich habe ja auch eine 6Kern 12 Threader wie du, ich habe 2 Kerne (einen echten,einen Virtuellen) nur für die Grafikkarte (Radeon 7950) reserviert.
Läuft so perfekt, im CPU Client habe ich dann 10 Threads drin stehen.


----------



## Mr.Knister (25. Juli 2015)

Da werden garantiert mehr als 50ppd rauskommen 

Mich deucht, der i5-2500K mit NaCl im Hintergrund versorgt meine HD7870 20% besser als der Sempron 3850.

Bekomme ich mit 4GiB RAM beim Sempron schlechtere WUs?
Oder besteht ein großer Unterschied zwischen Windows 7 und 8.1 oder 10? Kann das jemand bestätigen?


----------



## sc59 (25. Juli 2015)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Ich habe ja auch eine 6Kern 12 Threader wie du, ich habe 2 Kerne (einen echten,einen Virtuellen) nur für die Grafikkarte (Radeon 7950) reserviert.
> Läuft so perfekt, im CPU Client habe ich dann 10 Threads drin stehen.



äääähhhhm, ja, sorry.
 da hatte ich natürlich einen denkfehler .
smp mit 10 ist richtig


----------



## TEAM_70335 (26. Juli 2015)

Sag INI.ID hast du nicht schon mal vor ewigkeiten gefaltet? 
Hier ist ehmals RuneDRS666 deshalb frag ich.


----------



## INU.ID (26. Juli 2015)

TEAM_70335 schrieb:


> Sag INU.ID hast du nicht schon mal vor ewigkeiten gefaltet?
> Hier ist ehmals RuneDRS666 deshalb frag ich.



Joa, ich bin quasi einer von den "Gründungs-Faltern". ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da hab ich gerade frisch die Führung abgegeben.


----------



## brooker (26. Juli 2015)

... ein Urgestein kehrt, mit einem HammerFalter, zurück.


----------



## brooker (27. Juli 2015)

... Anleitung FAH-Client: Slot-Option next-unit-percentage und Programmempfehlung für dauerhafte Priorisierung:  Bill2's Process Manager  hinzugefügt 


Sind die aktuellen Treiberempfehlungen noch richtig?

Nvidia älter als Maxwell = 327.23, falls der Probleme bereitet 306.23 (speziell für 780/Ti den 347.25)
Nvidia Maxwell = 347.25

AMD älter als HAWAII = 14.4 oder 14.9
AMD HAWAII = 14.12


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Juli 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> Sind die aktuellen Treiberempfehlungen noch richtig?
> 
> Nvidia älter als Maxwell = 327.23, falls der Probleme bereitet 306.23 (speziell für 780/Ti den 347.25)
> Nvidia Maxwell = 347.25
> ...



Da kommst mir grad richtig 

Ich bin momentan am abklären....

Es sieht danach aus, wie wenn: 

- der aktuelle *N_VIDIA *353.30  *[SUP]WHQL [/SUP]*auch auf den "älteren Karten" was reissen kann
- der aktuelle *AMD* Catalyst™ 15.7 ebenso

Bin aber noch am testen - dauert noch

Ausserdem; sch****ön wenn man diese Meldung  beim NaCl bekommt....

Warning: Unexpected response to AS assignment request: error,No appropriate assignment


----------



## brooker (27. Juli 2015)

... ok. Ich warte  ... nicht schön, bekommst Du denn wenigsten WUs über den NaCl? Ich seit gestern Abend nicht mehr


----------



## Mr.Knister (27. Juli 2015)

Das mit dem Catalyst kann ich bestätigen - werde diese Nacht aber nochmal zum Vergleich mit altem Treiber falten.
Darüber hinaus untersuche ich die WU-Zuweisung in Abhängigkeit von der Arbeitsspeichermenge. Mit dem Sempron und 4GiB RAM waren die letzten beiden achtstündige 9201er.


Dickes  für den Guide


----------



## brooker (27. Juli 2015)

... ich bin ganz Ohr! Danke


----------



## brooker (27. Juli 2015)

... bin gerade auf der Suche nach einem  Passivkühler, damit ich die CPU meines Falters mit dem Luftsrom des Netzteils kühlen kann. Hat evtl. jemand von Euch noch vergleichbares rumliegen und möchte es loswerden?

Weiterhin interessant wären bspw:

Noctua NC-U6
Zalman ZM-NBF47
EKL Alpenföhn Ötzi
Xigmatek tragen N881 HDT


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Juli 2015)

.. und immer immer wieder geht die Sonne auf ..

  .. neeee, , Quatsch ...

.. und immer immer wieder gehn die Server aus ..

So, jetzt stimmts.. leider


----------



## brooker (28. Juli 2015)

... NaCl wird wieder versorgt  - lustiges Weiterfalten


----------



## Mr.Knister (28. Juli 2015)

Erste Ergebnisse:

Meine HD7870@1053MHz, gefüttert vom Sempron 3850 bei 4GiB unter Windows 7 x64, erzielt

mit Catalyst 15.7
- 62kppd in Projekt 9201 (2 WUs).

mit Catalyst 14.4
- 62kppd in Projekt 9201 (1 WU).
- 69kppd in Projekt 10466 (1 WU).

Catalyst 14.9 wird gerade installiert 


lg, Knister


----------



## TheSebi41 (29. Juli 2015)

Hab ein neues Spielzeug 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. Juli 2015)

Punkteserver laufen mal wieder


----------



## Bumblebee (29. Juli 2015)

TheSebi41 schrieb:


> Hab ein neues Spielzeug
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Scheee 



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Punkteserver laufen mal wieder



Jupp, mal schauen ob und wann die fehlenden Punkte nachgereicht werden


----------



## brooker (29. Juli 2015)

... Punkte Server für FAH ja , NaCl, wie scheint, noch nicht 

@TheSebi41: colle Sache! Wenn ich AC nicht abgeschworen hätte, würde ich mit machen. Ich bin seit einigen nicht so guten Erfahrungen Watercool-Jünger


----------



## DOcean (29. Juli 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> ... bin gerade auf der Suche nach einem  Passivkühler, damit ich die CPU meines Falters mit dem Luftsrom des Netzteils kühlen kann. Hat evtl. jemand von Euch noch vergleichbares rumliegen und möchte es loswerden?



Sowas hab ich hier noch rumliegen, könnte ich gegen Versand abgeben...  hat leider schon kräftig gelitten


----------



## brooker (29. Juli 2015)

@DOcean: in wie fern hat er gelitten? Kühlt er noch? Was für ein Kühler ist es konkret? Evtl. ein Bild zur Hand?


----------



## mallkuss (30. Juli 2015)

Sagt mal kann es sein dass die NACL WUs immer noch nicht gezählt werden?!


----------



## Gysi1901 (30. Juli 2015)

mallkuss schrieb:


> Sagt mal kann es sein dass die NACL WUs immer noch nicht gezählt werden?!


Das ist auch bei mir so.


----------



## brooker (30. Juli 2015)

... jepp, die werden leider noch nicht gezeigt


----------



## TEAM_70335 (30. Juli 2015)

die 10466 macht ja kaum Punkte oder ist die GTX770 dafür zu schwach? 25kppd das ist ja nen witz


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. Juli 2015)

TEAM_70335 schrieb:


> die 10466 macht ja kaum Punkte oder ist die GTX770 dafür zu schwach? 25kppd das ist ja nen witz


Meine GTX780 macht bei der 220kPPD > läuft deine GTX770 bei der auch sauber (richtiger Falttakt)?


----------



## TEAM_70335 (30. Juli 2015)

warte mal das könnte erklären warum es im 2d ruckelt...


----------



## brooker (30. Juli 2015)

... mal eine Frage zum Thema Optimierungen: 

Gibt es irgendwelche Einstellungen am Treiber mit der man die Performance erhöhen kann, oder ist das alles egal? Wenn ja, welche Einstellungen sind das? Mich interessieren dabei die Treiber für AMD und NVIDIA.


----------



## mattinator (30. Juli 2015)

Da die (Windows- und Linux-)Treiber-Einstellungen OpenCL- bzw. Cuda-Optionen nicht enthalten, wahrscheinlich eher nicht.


----------



## Mr.Knister (31. Juli 2015)

Mr.Knister schrieb:


> Erste Ergebnisse:
> 
> Meine HD7870@1053MHz, gefüttert vom Sempron 3850 bei 4GiB unter Windows 7 x64, erzielt
> 
> ...



Mensch, ist das unübersichtlich. Haben alle Projekte derselben Nummer den gleichen Base Credit?

Wenn ja, müsste der Catalyst 14.9 ist - meiner derzeitigen TPF von 4:40 bei einer 9201 nach zu urteilen - ca. 7% schneller sein als 14.4 und 15.7, die in etwa gleichauf liegen. Das macht den Unterschied von 8:30h zu 8h aus. FALLS die WUs in facto vergleichbar sind, gibt das über 7% mehr ppd wegen QRBs. Leider wurde genannte 9201 für mehrere Stunden unterbrochen, weil ich nicht auf "Finish" gedrückt habe, bevor ich den Befehl zum zeitgesteuerten Herunterfahren für Updates gab 

Wer verwaltet eigentlich diese GPU-Projektliste? Ich finde, der Treiber sollte zusätzlich zum OS in die Tabelle aufgenommen werden. Und ich hätte nichts dagegen, selbst etwas zur Liste beizutragen.


----------



## TheSebi41 (31. Juli 2015)

Yay, NaCl zählt wieder


----------



## hbf878 (31. Juli 2015)

Mr.Knister schrieb:


> Wer verwaltet eigentlich diese GPU-Projektliste? Ich finde, der Treiber sollte zusätzlich zum OS in die Tabelle aufgenommen werden. Und ich hätte nichts dagegen, selbst etwas zur Liste beizutragen.


GPU Projects PPD Database
nehmen auch Beiträge von "Fremden" auf, dauert allerdings ein bisschen bzw. wurde offenbar schon länger nicht geupdated.


----------



## sc59 (31. Juli 2015)

Mr.Knister schrieb:


> Wer verwaltet eigentlich diese GPU-Projektliste? Ich finde, der Treiber sollte zusätzlich zum OS in die Tabelle aufgenommen werden. Und ich hätte nichts dagegen, selbst etwas zur Liste beizutragen.





hbf878 schrieb:


> GPU Projects PPD Database
> nehmen auch Beiträge von "Fremden" auf, dauert allerdings ein bisschen bzw. wurde offenbar schon länger geupdated.



Wir haben auch so eine schöne Liste.

Link zum threat

Link zur Seite   --> leider offline.

mal höflich bei Tom@0 anfragen im threat.


----------



## T0M@0 (31. Juli 2015)

Hab das Projekt aus Zeitmangel leider eingestellt... Bei Interesse kann ich die Datenbank aber zur Verfügung stellen...


----------



## Mr.Knister (31. Juli 2015)

hbf878 schrieb:


> GPU Projects PPD Database
> nehmen auch Beiträge von "Fremden" auf, dauert allerdings ein bisschen bzw. wurde offenbar schon länger geupdated.



Danke! Werde mich da mal ranhängen.



T0M@0 schrieb:


> Hab das Projekt aus Zeitmangel leider eingestellt... Bei Interesse kann ich die Datenbank aber zur Verfügung stellen...



Danke, aber leider habe ich keine Ahnung von so was


----------



## Bumblebee (1. August 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> Sind die aktuellen Treiberempfehlungen noch richtig?
> 
> Nvidia älter als Maxwell = 327.23, falls der Probleme bereitet 306.23 (speziell für 780/Ti den 347.25)
> Nvidia Maxwell = 347.25
> ...



So, ich habe fertig

Das sind meine Resultate:

N_Vidia älter als Maxwell immer noch am besten 327.23 (basierend auf GTX 760);speziell für 780/Ti den 347.25
353.30  *[SUP]WHQL  [/SUP]*nicht viel schlechter; 353.62  *[SUP]WHQL  [/SUP]* nachweislich schlechter
N_Vidia Maxwell 353.30  *[SUP]WHQL  [/SUP]*oder 353.62  *[SUP]WHQL  [/SUP]* beide geeignet

Sämtliche *AMD*  laufen mit dem Catalyst™ 15.7 gut (basierend auf R9 270X und R9 290)


----------



## brooker (2. August 2015)

Moin Markus,

pünktlich wie die Mauer! 

Eine Frage: Knister Mister  hat bei seinen Test den Catalyst 14.9 mit +7% gegenüber 14.4 und 15.7 ermittelt. Hattet Du den auch mit in Deinen Tests? 

Grüße Jens


----------



## Bumblebee (2. August 2015)

Hallo Jens

Da hat "der Knister" nicht völlig unrecht
Je nach Projekt ist der 14.9 *tatsächlich* immer noch schneller

Der Vergleichstreiber *war* bei mir der 14.9er
Dass ich es so formuliert habe, dass der 15.7er "gut" ist entsprang folgender Überlegung

Die meisten Systeme werden nicht nur zum Falten benutzt, daher ist ein moderner Treiber vorzuziehen
Der 15.7er bringt nun aber auf der anderen Seite beim Falten keinen bis wenig Nachteile - daher


----------



## brooker (2. August 2015)

... alles klar, also passe ich das an:

für reine Falter 14.per und Multis 15.7er


----------



## Abductee (2. August 2015)

Hat einer von euch den NaCl mit Chromium zum Laufen gebracht?


----------



## Mr.Knister (2. August 2015)

Das habe ich. Läuft's bei Dir nicht?


----------



## Abductee (2. August 2015)

Bei mir schreibt er irgendeinen kapitalen Fehler hin, hab derweil wieder den normalen Chrom aktiviert.
Ich find in der Config vom Chromion nicht mal die Option für den nativen Client?


----------



## Mr.Knister (2. August 2015)

Ich habe Folding@home über den Chrome Web Store installiert, weil folding.stanford.edu/nacl auch bei mir nicht funktionierte. Musste dann nichts weiter einrichten.


----------



## brooker (2. August 2015)

@Mr. Knister: NaCl über Chrome Web-Store. Wie geht das? Was hat das für Vorteile?


----------



## Mr.Knister (2. August 2015)

Man muss hier auf den "Hinzufügen"-Knopf drücken, dann wird ein Desktopsymbol erstellt. Über dieses lässt sich dann Chrome/-ium mit Nacl-Folding-Startseite starten. Mehr weiß ich nicht, außer, dass es bei mir so funktioniert und vorher nicht 

EDIT:


> Knister Mister



Kleistermeister


----------



## binär-11110110111 (4. August 2015)

Hi Leute, 

ich hab mal spaßeshalber versucht, FAH unter *ReactOS 0.3.1.7* zum laufen zu bringen. Ich konnte zwar das Programm starten, kam aber weder zum Advanced- noch zum WebControl. Kurze Zeit später wurde eine Fehlermeldung erzeugt und das System (betrieben unter VirtualBox 5.0) fror ein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Google Chrom (für NaCl) ließ sich nicht installieren und die portable Version nicht starten.

Probiert habe ich es mit der Systemimage für VirtualBox: https://reactos.org/de/reactos-herunterladen

Wie geschrieben, hat mich einfach nur mal so interessiert ...


----------



## brooker (7. August 2015)

... mal eine Frage in die Runde: ich habe aktuelle 0x17er WU (P10467) in der Mache, die eine TPF von über 10 Minuten erzeugen. Normal sind bei den 0x17ern bei mir 4:55 Minuten. Kann das sein? Die WUs geben zwar etwas mehr PPDs, aber das steht in keinem Verhältnis. Bekommt Ihr auch so "schöne" WUs?


----------



## sc59 (7. August 2015)

Die reine Zeit eins Frames ist (TpF)ist releativ gesehen zur PPD egal, wenn du mehr PPD hast ist alles ok.
Irgendwo im FoldingForum habe ich mal die Formel gesehen , welche sich natürlich nach der TpF richtet jedoch ist der Multiplikationsfaktor der hinterlegt wird viel wichtiger.

Ein richtiges Vergleichen dürfte nur über PPD gehen (gleiche Hardware gleicher Takt gleiche WU(gen,x,x,x) )
klingt zwar auch für mich immer komisch, muss man aber mal so hinnehmen.

Falls ich auf dem Holzweg bin? lerne auch immer gern dazu.


----------



## Mr.Knister (7. August 2015)

Stimmt, sc59.

Ich bekomme auch manchmal sechzehnstündige WUs (TPF ~10min), gefühlt häufiger unter Windows 8.1 mit 12GiB RAM im Vergleich zu Win 7 mit 2GiB. Überprüfe ich noch eingehender.


----------



## brooker (7. August 2015)

... ok, mich nervt das nur, wenn ich ständig die Mega-WUs bekomme. Viel Rechnerei und wenig PPDs. Hoffe die nächste ist wieder eine normale. :/


----------



## sc59 (7. August 2015)

Ich spüre was du denkst 
jedoch ist es die gleiche Arbeit,ob dun nun z.B. 2Wu´s zu jeh 10000 Atome oder 1 Wu´s zu jeh 20000 Atome faltest .
Denn nur durch die größe der Wu die in 100 Frames geteilt (bzw.so angezeigt wird als Fortschritt) wird, ensteht die Tpf.
also anBsp.1.:= 5min und Bsp2. =10min

schönen Abend noch allen


----------



## brooker (9. August 2015)

@sc59: Du musst mir noch mal auf die Sprünge helfen ...

1. die Rechnenleistung ist konstant - Voraussetzung
2. die TPF ist die Zeit die benötigt wird um mit der konstanten Rechenleistung 1 Frame zu berechnen
3. ein Frame ist das gesamte Packet (WU) /100
4. je größer die WU - größer die Anzahl der Atome, umso größer sollte die PPDs sein

Richtig?

@Mr.Knister: Hab spaßenshalber mal auf 2 GB RAM downgesized, weil eh eine Umrüstung auf Passiv-CPU-Kühler anstand. Ergebnis: hab ne Hammer-WU bekommen mit ner TPF von über 13min :o/ 
                             ... hab die Vermutung, dass der RAM keine Rolle spielt, oder aber derzeit einfach nichts anderes in der Pipeline ist ...

@ Bumblebee: was bekommen deine AMD-GPUs derzeit zum Futtern? Auch solche großen WUs?

Danke für die Hilfestellung.

Schönen Sonntag noch.

Grüße Brooker


----------



## sc59 (9. August 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> @sc59: Du musst mir noch mal auf die Sprünge helfen ...
> 
> Gerne doch
> 
> ...


zu 4:
es gibt bei Stanford ein Benchmarksystem das den durchschnittlichen Home-PC wiederspiegelt.
An dieser Rechenleistung werden die PPDfestgemacht.
nur weil eine WU grösser als die andere ist. sollte die rechenleistung die gleiche bleiben.--> konstante PPD
die Grösse ist also nicht ausschlageben.
Meine Vermutung ist (Weil ich es nicht beweissen kann).
A:
Es werden viel zu viele PPD werte mit "fast" gleicher hardware verglichen.
B:
bei diesem Vergleich werden viel zu viel unterschiedliche WorkUnits benutzt. 
C:
die Programierung der Workunits differiert.
D:
Erfahrungswerte werden gerne impliziert (ich müsste doch XXX PPD bekommen.)
z.b.:
Bei CPU falten gab es /gibt es de n Core A5 Big WU´s
was damals  300K - 450 KPPD brachte, bringt heute nur noch 150K - ????K . (im bezug auf eine definierte hardware)
die grösse der zu berechnenden arbeit hat sich jedoch nicht geändert. Project Summery


Es ist einfach nicht so leicht wie es scheint, durch das Bewertungssystem jeden zu befriedigen.
Die hochen PPD sind für mich theoreticher natur eine Falschbewertung von seiten Stanford´s aus.

Du merkst wie wissenschaftlich an die die Erklärung gehe LOL
sorry der musste sein.

Fakt ist:  Nur weil mehr Atome eine grössere WU´ bedeutet, muss es nicht in mehr PPD resultiern.
das ist nur ein schöner nebenefekt


----------



## Bumblebee (9. August 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> @ Bumblebee: was bekommen deine AMD-GPUs derzeit zum Futtern? Auch solche großen WUs?



Fast ausschliesslich 9201er // core17 // 20800 Atome
Selten 10466 // core17 // 29507 Atome
Auch selten 10467 // core17 // 55679 Atome

Nachsatz:
Die momentan laufende 10467 ist auf der R9 290 mit einer TPF von rund 4 Min. 10


----------



## Bumblebee (9. August 2015)

... im Moment gehen mir die core15 grad wieder mächtig auf den Zeiger
Dafür, dass sie seit einer gefühlten Ewigkeit EOL sind gibt es immer noch ganz schön viele davon


----------



## brooker (9. August 2015)

... hmm, ich habe aktuell ein 10469 zu laufen und die TPF ist mit der AMD 260X @1230MHz auf 11:10 min. Kann das sein? Mir kommt es sehr lange vor. Denn, normal habe ich bei den anderen 17ner WUs eine TPF von 5:42.


----------



## ProfBoom (9. August 2015)

Mit meiner HD7870 ist die TPF bei ca. 11:09 min.

Prj 10469 hat 64615 Atome, 9201 nur 20800. Bei gleichbleibender Rechenleistung muss also die Zeit steigen um den Mehraufwand zu schaffen.


----------



## brooker (9. August 2015)

... danke fürs Feedback, das beruhigt mich etwas. Die PPD-Ausbeute ist bei der WU dann aber dürftig .

Was solls, nach Regen kommt Sonne!


----------



## Muschkote (10. August 2015)

@brooker, das sind fast 80 000 ppd, ich weiss ja nicht was daran "dürftig" ist, oder was erwartest du von Deiner 260x?


----------



## brooker (10. August 2015)

@Muschkote: wie kommst Du auf 80Tsd PPDs. Angezeigt und rechnerisch sind das maximal 45Tsd. Und meine Avg. spricht da auch eine andere Sprache. Bitte verstehe mich nicht falsch, ich möchte einfach nur das Beste aus der Hardware holen.


----------



## Muschkote (10. August 2015)

Naja, du hast oben folgendes geschrieben:


			
				brooker schrieb:
			
		

> ... hmm, ich habe aktuell ein 10469 zu laufen und die TPF ist mit der AMD 260X @1230MHz auf 11:10 min.



Und wenn ich Deine Daten (WU und TPF) in den Calculator eingebe, dann komme ich auf ein Ergebnis von ca. 79000 ppd.

Achja, Deine Avg. spricht momentan _*ganz genau*_ Diese Sprache.


----------



## brooker (10. August 2015)

... moment, da ist mein "großer" Rechner noch mit einigen WUs beteiligt 

Ich werde das im Auge behalten. Danke für den Hinweis mit dem Kalkulator.


----------



## Rarek (12. August 2015)

ich bin dann nach mehr Monatigem unfreiwilligem nicht Faltens wieder anbei (zumindest für die nächsten 3 Wochen... danach wieder ne Zwangspause und nach 2-3 Wochen wieder weiter)


----------



## binär-11110110111 (12. August 2015)

Hab da mal ne Frage: *Wieso zeigt mein F@H Client die falsche GPU an ?*
Bei mir faltet die GT740 und NICHT die GT610 !

Hier die Beispiele:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (12. August 2015)

Kann ich jetzt so auch nicht beantworten.

Ich empfehle dir aber auf jeden Fall die komplette De- / Neu-Installation


----------



## mattinator (12. August 2015)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Bei mir faltet die GT740 und NICHT die GT610 !



Du hast eine GT740 und eine GT610 im Rechner und möchtest mit der GT740 falten, tut es aber nicht ? Projekt "finishen", GPU-Index in Slot-Konfiguration von 0 auf 1 ändern.


----------



## hbf878 (12. August 2015)

Kriege keine WUs mehr für meine HD 7870 . Mein Fehler oder Problem bei Stanford?


Spoiler





```
13:24:13:Enabled folding slot 00: PAUSED gpu:0:PITCAIRN [Radeon HD 7800] (paused)
13:25:41:FS00:Unpaused
13:25:41:WU00:FS00:Connecting to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80
13:25:42:WU00:FS00:News: 
13:25:42:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Failed to get assignment from 'assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80': Empty work server assignment
13:25:42:WU00:FS00:Connecting to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:8080
13:25:43:WU00:FS00:News: 
13:25:43:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Failed to get assignment from 'assign-GPU.stanford.edu:8080': Empty work server assignment
13:25:43:ERROR:WU00:FS00:Exception: Could not get an assignment
13:25:43:WU00:FS00:Connecting to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80
13:25:43:WU00:FS00:News: 
13:25:43:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Failed to get assignment from 'assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80': Empty work server assignment
13:25:43:WU00:FS00:Connecting to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:8080
13:25:44:WU00:FS00:News: 
13:25:44:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Failed to get assignment from 'assign-GPU.stanford.edu:8080': Empty work server assignment
13:25:44:ERROR:WU00:FS00:Exception: Could not get an assignment
13:26:43:WU00:FS00:Connecting to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80
13:26:44:WU00:FS00:News: 
13:26:44:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Failed to get assignment from 'assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80': Empty work server assignment
13:26:44:WU00:FS00:Connecting to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:8080
13:26:44:WU00:FS00:News: 
13:26:44:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Failed to get assignment from 'assign-GPU.stanford.edu:8080': Empty work server assignment
13:26:44:ERROR:WU00:FS00:Exception: Could not get an assignment
```





Kann man eigentlich die neueste Version 7.4.4 einfach über die 7.3.6 "drüberinstallieren"?
edit: ok geht, einfach als Ort für die Konfigurationsdaten den vorher verwendeten Ordner angeben und man hat sogar alle Einstellungen beibehalten...


----------



## Muschkote (12. August 2015)

Aber laut GPU-Z steht die GT740 unter Last.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (12. August 2015)

So nochmal. Bis gestern hat alles normal funktioniert, ich falte seit Monaten mit meiner GT740. Heute früh stand aber im Clienten die GT610 drin, OBWOHL die GT740 WEITER FALTET und NICHT die GT610 !!! Habe so eben alles deinstalliert und neu gemacht, immer noch das selbe Problem. Als Slot wird nur noch GPU -1 akzeptiert. Meine gesamte Hardware, außer die GT610, ist nichemal nen Jahr alt. Die Punkte wurden übrigens sauber verbucht. Ach ja und die GT610 arbeitet auch sauber, da ist nämlich mein Bildschirm dran angeschlossen. 

PS: Habe NICHT mit Windows 10 rumgebastelt, ist alles noch Win7 x64.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ProfBoom (12. August 2015)

@hbf878: Denen sind wohl die WUs ausgegangen...


----------



## brooker (12. August 2015)

... für Nvidia läufts, AMD leider keine mehr da


----------



## aufkrawall (13. August 2015)

Kann mir jemand sagen, warum ich unter Windows 10 mit der 980 keine GPU mehr hinzufügen kann?
Er meint, es wäre keine GPU vorhanden.
OpenCL ist installiert, Treiber 353.49, 353.62 und 353. 82 bereits ausprobiert.


----------



## Bumblebee (13. August 2015)

aufkrawall schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen, warum ich unter Windows 10 mit der 980 keine GPU mehr hinzufügen kann?
> Er meint, es wäre keine GPU vorhanden.
> OpenCL ist installiert, Treiber 353.49, 353.62 und 353. 82 bereits ausprobiert.



Nur zur Klärung....
Du hast bereits eine 980 im Gebrauch und kannst *im Folding *keine zweite hinzufügen ??
Dabei ist aber *ausserhalb vom Folding *die GraKa korrekt vorhanden // Hardware korrekt erkannt??


----------



## aufkrawall (13. August 2015)

Ich habe nur eine 980 und kann die überhaupt nicht hinzufügen.

Edit: Ok, die gpus.txt war einfach nur leer.


----------



## aufkrawall (13. August 2015)

Stimmen die errechneten pdd von diesem Calc eigentlich auch für Windows?
Folding@home Bonus Point Calculator


----------



## brooker (13. August 2015)

... sollten stimmen.

Schön, dass Du die 980er eingebunden bekommen hast. Wie kam es denn, dass die gpus.txt leer war?

Unter welchem Nick foldest Du?


----------



## binär-11110110111 (14. August 2015)

Meine GPUs.txt ist auch leer, trotz neuer Installation von FaH; mit was muß ich die denn füllen ? 

Update - hab's gefunden - hier mit: https://fah-web.stanford.edu/file-releases/public/GPUs.txt

PS: Nun wird meine GT740 auch wieder angezeigt und faltet- juhuhhhhhhhhhhh!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hbf878 (14. August 2015)

Hab gerade eine WU 9704, Core *0x21 *für meine HD 7870 bekommen. PPD ist grottig. Hab ich da was nicht mitgekriegt oder gibt's tatsächlich nen neuen Core für AMDs?

Anmerkung: beta-Flag ist natürlich* nicht *gesetzt

edit: die mysteriöse WU zieht viel viel mehr RAM als die Core17-WUs...


----------



## mattinator (14. August 2015)

hbf878 schrieb:


> Hab gerade eine WU 9704, Core *0x21 *für meine HD 7870 bekommen.



Willkommen im Club, NVIDIA-Karten hatten schon eine ganze Weile das Vergnügen. Gestern / heute ist eine neue version Core_21 gekommen, scheint wohl jetzt auch für AMD-Karten zu laufen. Mit meiner GTX 970 unter Linux kann ich über die PPD allerdings nicht klagen, die Unterschiede zwischen Core 17, 18 und 21 sind nur marginal.


----------



## aufkrawall (14. August 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> Unter welchem Nick foldest Du?


Momentan unter keinem. Ich lasse nur folden, wenn ich außer Haus bin, und ich hab Urlaub. 
Keine Ahnung, warum die txt leer war. Vielleicht ein Bug des Clients oder Serverproblem.

Gibts eigentlich noch WUs für Core 15?


----------



## brooker (14. August 2015)

@hbf878: habe gerade mit dem "kleinen Falter" eine 9201 (20800 Atome) bekommen; bei TPF von 4:54 = ca. 22T Points pro WU

@ aufkrawall: bumblebee hatte letzte Woche noch 0x15er die ihn geneckt haben. Was ist der Hintergrund deiner Frage?


----------



## aufkrawall (14. August 2015)

afair haben die eine geringere ppd, zudem ist der Stromverbrauch recht hoch.


----------



## brooker (14. August 2015)

... das stimmt leider. Versuche mal folgendes: Slotoptions - max-packet-size big

Die 0x15er sind small, die 0x18er big


----------



## hbf878 (14. August 2015)

mattinator schrieb:


> Willkommen im Club, NVIDIA-Karten hatten schon eine ganze Weile das Vergnügen. Gestern / heute ist eine neue version Core_21 gekommen, scheint wohl jetzt auch für AMD-Karten zu laufen. Mit meiner GTX 970 unter Linux kann ich über die PPD allerdings nicht klagen, die Unterschiede zwischen Core 17, 18 und 21 sind nur marginal.



Da war ich wohl bezüglich der PPD nicht geduldig genug... letztendlich ist die TPF bei einer 9704 mit meiner HD7870@1100MHz bei ~4:15. Ergibt 105.000 PPD, im Gegensatz zu 85.000 PPD bei WU 9201 (Core 17).


----------



## brooker (14. August 2015)

... das hört sich doch sehr gut an. Besser als ne 0x17er. Bin gespannt, wann bei mir mal eine aufschlägt 

PS: hast du Slotoptions gesetzt?


----------



## hbf878 (14. August 2015)

client-type: advanced
pause-on-start: true
next-unit-percentage: 100

Möglicherweise ist das _client-type: advanced_ Schuld. Mir war gar nicht bewusst, dass ich das so eingestellt hatte...


----------



## ProfBoom (15. August 2015)

Oha.
Aufgrund der "grottigen" PPD habe ich mal bei mir nachgeschaut und siehe da: Auch eine 9704 (3, 7, 147).
Allerdings komme ich mit meiner HD7870 bei 1050MHz auf etwa 5:14min (nach 90%) -> 78860 PPD, das gibt's bei den anderen auch.
Die WU zieht mit 700MB ca. doppelt so viel RAM wie eine 0x17.

Ich glaube mich zu erinnern, dass man am Anfang für die 0x17 das Flag "advanced" setzen musste. Vielleicht hast du es ja noch daher drin.

Edit: Beim Start einer neue WU (Prj 9712) waren es sogar kurzfristig 1.500MB RAM.
Dafür sonst nur 350MB, bei ca. 4:33min -> 68500 PPD (nach 7%)


----------



## brooker (15. August 2015)

... nachdem ich gestern Abend kurzfristig auf "advanced" gesetzt hatte, bekam ich direkt eine 0x21er (9704). Ergebnis mit AMD 260X @ 1230MHz -  TPF=6:05min, RAM-Nutzung ca. 750MB und 21,776 PpWU (Points per WU). 
Macht im großen und ganzen zur 0x17er, außer der höheren Ram-Last, bei mir keinen Unterschied. Evtl. laufen die 0x17er ja irgendwann aus!? Hat da schon jemand was gehört/gelesen?


----------



## hbf878 (15. August 2015)

Meine Beobachtungen zu Core 0x21 auf AMD:
 * Die TPF schwankt bei Core 21 offenbar, abhängig von der exakten WU. Ich (HD7870@1100MHz) hatte bisher bei den 9704ern eine TPF von 4:15, während ProfBoom (HD7870@1050MHz) eine TPF von 5:14 erreichte. Bei mir ist also Core 21 deutlich "besser" als Core 17, bei anderen offenbar nicht. Ich verwende übrigens Catalyst 14.4 (sagt zumindest das CCC)
 * Die Leistungsaufnahme ist gegenüber Core 17 erhöht. Durchschnittlich 85W statt 75W bei der HD7870, etwa 3° höhere Temperatur und 2% mehr Lüfterdrehzahl. Des Weiteren ist die Leistungsaufnahme ungleichmäßiger, es gibt Stromspitzen bis 180W (TDP der 7870 ist afair 175W). Das kam bei Core 17 nicht vor. Diese Stromspitzen könnten ggf. bei knapp dimensionierten Netzteilen problematisch sein. 
 * Das Ansprechverhalten des PCs ist etwas ruckelig. Auch das war bei Core 17 besser. (Treiber wie gesagt 14.4).
 * Der RAM-Verbrauch ist gegenüber Core 17 stark erhöht (700 vs 200 MB). Die CPU-Last ist sehr niedrig (<1%). 

so far...


----------



## ebastler (15. August 2015)

Hat hier jemand Erfahrungen mit Win10? Läuft F@H stabil drauf? Merkt man an den PPD einen Unterschied zu Win8.1 oder 7?


----------



## aufkrawall (15. August 2015)

Schien hier normal zu funktionieren, ich hatte mit Core 18 mit 980 OC 340k ppd (355.60).


----------



## Bumblebee (15. August 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand Erfahrungen mit Win10? Läuft F@H stabil drauf? Merkt man an den PPD einen Unterschied zu Win8.1 oder 7?



Bin grad noch am basteln
Bisher scheint es *stabil* zu laufen - ist aber noch zu früh für was Endgültiges / PPD +/- unverändert


----------



## ProfBoom (15. August 2015)

Hab wieder eine 9704 (3,0,183), TPF diesmal ~5:10min nach 13%.
Was mich stört: Einen Checkpoint scheint es alle 12.5% zu geben. D.h. für mich nach ÜBER EINER STUNDE.
Die Gelegenheitsfalter freuen sich...


----------



## mattinator (16. August 2015)

ProfBoom schrieb:


> Was mich stört: Einen Checkpoint scheint es alle 12.5% zu geben. D.h. für mich nach ÜBER EINER STUNDE.



Mein Client war bei so einem Projekt schon mal der Meinung, nach 100% ok doch einen Fehler gefunden zu haben und hat dann sozusagen mittendrin wieder angefangen.


----------



## hbf878 (16. August 2015)

ProfBoom schrieb:


> Hab wieder eine 9704 (3,0,183), TPF diesmal ~5:10min nach 13%.
> Was mich stört: Einen Checkpoint scheint es alle 12.5% zu geben. D.h. für mich nach ÜBER EINER STUNDE.
> Die Gelegenheitsfalter freuen sich...




```
Total number of steps: 640000
  XTC write frequency: 80000
```
Sehr guter Hinweis. Richtig gesehen. Und richtig blöd bei schwachen GPUs wie meiner HD7770, bei der Checkpoints nur alle 120 Minuten gesetzt werden... 

Werden bei euch auch die GPUs viel heißer mit Core 21? Bei meiner HD7870 70° bei 49% Drehzahl _vs_ 62° bei 43% Drehzahl unter Core 17... 


Und noch eine Frage: wie kann man die Stabilität einer (übertakteten) GPU testen, an die kein Monitor angeschlossen ist?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. August 2015)

hbf878 schrieb:


> Werden bei euch auch die GPUs viel heißer mit Core 21? Bei meiner HD7870 70° bei 49% Drehzahl _vs_ 62° bei 43% Drehzahl unter Core 17...


Core21 ergibt bei meiner Asus GTX780 Poseidon 40W Mehrverbrauch, 3° höhere Temp bei einem Plus von ~90kPPD.


----------



## ProfBoom (16. August 2015)

Ja, Core21 scheint auch bei mir zu höheren Temperaturen und Lüfterdrehzahlen zu führen.

Stabilität testen:
Wie wäre es mit FahBench?


----------



## mattinator (17. August 2015)

Es ist wirklich eine Schande, dass Stanford unter Windows (zumindest für NVIDIA-Karten) immer noch die (ur)alten Core_15-Projekte ohne QRB verteilt. Ich wollte mal zwischendurch ein paar Dinge in meinem Windows richten und die Leistung der GPU nicht verschwenden, aber das war dann wohl nichts ... Morgen schalte ich wieder auf mein Linux Mint um. Bei dieser Gelegenheit habe ich scheinbar gleich noch dass Problem mit den nicht mehr erkannten Grafikkarten lokalisiert. Zufällig war meine GPUs.txt unter Windows schon so alt, dass der Client meinte, sie aktualisieren zu müssen. Dass der Download jedoch (momentan) nicht funktioniert, hat er nicht mitbekommen und einfach eine leere Datei GPUs.txt über die vorhandene drübergeschrieben. Da muss ich doch mal als aktiver Programmierer schimpfen: so ein Murks ! Geholfen hat dann, nach dem Beenden des Folding-Clients eine von mir angelegte Sicherheits-Kopie zu wiederherzustellen und deren Änderungs-Zeitstempel durch Ändern der Datei (z.B. Leerzeile rein / raus) zu aktualisieren.


----------



## Bumblebee (18. August 2015)

Na, lieben wir das nicht alle ??



> Warning: PNaCl module failure, fatal




Ein Neustart hat (vorläufig) das Problem behoben


----------



## hbf878 (18. August 2015)

ProfBoom schrieb:


> Stabilität testen:
> Wie wäre es mit FahBench?


Gute Idee, aber damit kann man doch nur alle Komponenten auf einmal testen? Wenn es dann einen Fehler feststellt, muss man raten, welche Komponente ihn verursacht hat (wenn man mehrere übertaktete GPUs verwendet). 
Core 21 ist bei mir übrigens etwas weniger zimperlich als Core 17, was Taktraten angeht.


----------



## mattinator (18. August 2015)

Also jetzt wird es langsam blöd. Download GPUs.txt durch meinen Linux-Client, Auszug aus dem Protokoll:

```
20:57:19:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 7840000 out of 16000000 steps (49%)
20:57:22:Connecting to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80
20:57:22:Updated GPUs.txt
21:00:34:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 775000 out of 2500000 steps  (31%)
```
Danach lag im Client-Verzeichnis die GPUs.txt mit Größe 0 Bytes. Zugriffsrechte etc. sind o.k., der Client läuft ansonsten auch ohne Probleme. Sicherheitshalber habe ich die Datei mal selbst von hier https://fah-web.stanford.edu/file-releases/public/GPUs.txt heruntergeladen und im Client-Verzeichnis gespeichert. Ansonsten wäre der Client beim nächsten Start wohl wieder "auf die Nase geflogen".


----------



## ProfBoom (20. August 2015)

Wie meinst du das, dass man mit FahBench nur alle Komponenten auf einmal testen kann?
Ich kann bei mir den Prozessor und die GraKa getrennt auswählen. Ich hätte jetzt erwartet, dass es für mehrere Grafikkarten genauso ist.
Man bencht doch immer nur ein Teil auf einmal...
Da ich gerade nur eine GraKa drin habe, kann ich's nicht ausprobieren...


----------



## mattinator (21. August 2015)

ProfBoom schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das, dass man mit FahBench nur alle Komponenten auf einmal testen kann?
> Ich kann bei mir den Prozessor und die GraKa getrennt auswählen.



Kannst doch mehrere Instanzen gleichzeitig starten.


----------



## Stefan84 (21. August 2015)

Guten Hallo 
Da wollte man nach einer Weile mal wieder etwas "zwischendurch-falten", startet alles wie immer und bekommt stattdessen nur eine Fehlermeldung 
Vor 2 Tagen hatte noch alles ohne Probleme funktioniert, seitdem wurde am System nix verändert... Hat einer ne Idee was mir das Fensterchen sagen will?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sc59 (21. August 2015)

mattinator schrieb:


> Also jetzt wird es langsam blöd. Download GPUs.txt durch meinen Linux-Client, Auszug aus dem Protokoll:
> 
> ```
> 20:57:19:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 7840000 out of 16000000 steps (49%)
> ...





Stefan84 schrieb:


> Guten Hallo
> Da wollte man nach einer Weile mal wieder etwas "zwischendurch-falten", startet alles wie immer und bekommt stattdessen nur eine Fehlermeldung
> Vor 2 Tagen hatte noch alles ohne Probleme funktioniert, seitdem wurde am System nix verändert... Hat einer ne Idee was mir das Fensterchen sagen will?
> 
> ...



prüfe mal die GPU.txt


----------



## Bumblebee (21. August 2015)

Stefan84 schrieb:


> Guten Hallo
> Da wollte man nach einer Weile mal wieder etwas "zwischendurch-falten", startet alles wie immer und bekommt stattdessen nur eine Fehlermeldung
> Vor 2 Tagen hatte noch alles ohne Probleme funktioniert, seitdem wurde am System nix verändert... Hat einer ne Idee was mir das Fensterchen sagen will?
> 
> ...



Das heisst - er hat keine GPU gefunden
Wenn du in CONFIGURE -> SLOTS gehst wird er dort gar keinen Clienten für GPU eingetragen haben
Wahrscheinlichster "Feind" ist in der Tat die gpu.txt


----------



## Stefan84 (21. August 2015)

Hm das ist schon komisch...
Hab jetzt auch nochmal alles runtergeworfen und neu installiert, dabei sämtliche Ordner und Dateien gelöscht die damit zu tun hatten -> nichts 
Ich frag mich halt wie die komplette Config von einen Tag auf den anderen verschwinden kann ohne das am Sys was geändert wurde. Bin im Moment etwas ratlos wie ich ihn wieder zum laufen bekomme.

Was kann ich noch tun um wieder aktiv an der Falterei teilnehmen zu können?
Wenn ich die GPU wieder aktivieren will in der Config sagt er mir er hätte keine gefunden. Auch ein älterer Treiber hilft da nix (hat aber auch mit dem neuesten bisher funktioniert).


----------



## sc59 (21. August 2015)

Die GPU.txt wird seit  geraumer Zeit vom Client automatisch upgedatet.
Da wird Stanford wieder einen Bock geschossen haben .(Glaskugel an: diverse neue GPU´s hinzugefügt, und beim Speichern einen Scherbenhaufen hinterlassen haben.
Lade Die Datei aus Mattinator´s Link herunter und Speicher Sie in dem zugehörigen Ordner von Hand .
Dann solttest du im Client auch wieder einen GPU Slot anlegen können.


----------



## hbf878 (21. August 2015)

ProfBoom schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das, dass man mit FahBench nur alle Komponenten auf einmal testen kann?
> Ich kann bei mir den Prozessor und die GraKa getrennt auswählen. Ich hätte jetzt erwartet, dass es für mehrere Grafikkarten genauso ist.
> Man bencht doch immer nur ein Teil auf einmal...
> Da ich gerade nur eine GraKa drin habe, kann ich's nicht ausprobieren...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab irgendwie noch nicht durchblickt, wie das funktioniert... Drücke ich auf Start und eine der Grafikkarten läuft nicht stabil, steht unten was von RMSE-Fehler - andere Molekülkräfte errechnet als erwartet. Nirgendwo steht aber, was genau den Fehler verursacht hat und der Benchmark bricht ab ohne Ergebnis.


----------



## Stefan84 (21. August 2015)

@sc59:
habe ich bereits getan, leider nur mit mäßigem Erfolg. Auch danach kann ich keinen GPU-Slot mehr anlegen...
Wenn Stanford will das ich nicht mehr falte, dann sollen sie mir das doch einfach sagen


----------



## brooker (21. August 2015)

... so wie es aussieht, sind die 0x17er WUs alle abgearbeitet. Bekomme trotz Standard-Einstellungen (ohne Slot-option) statt wie üblich keine 0x17er, sondern nur noch 0x21er WUs. 0x21er gab es sonst nur mit Slot-option Client Type advanced. Oder wurde da was geändert?


----------



## mattinator (21. August 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> Oder wurde da was geändert?



Jup: https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=24&p=278684#p278684. Alle Änderungen in dieser Hinsicht werden hier annonciert: https://foldingforum.org/viewforum.php?f=24.


----------



## ProfBoom (21. August 2015)

Hm, das sieht nach dem neuen FahBench aus, das lief bei mir nicht.
Ich habe daher noch 1.2.0 verwendet.


----------



## brooker (21. August 2015)

... Ok. Gut zu wissen. Aber ganz fair ist das, nach meinem Gefühl nicht: 80k Atome - 6300 Base Credit und 175k Atome nur 9000.


----------



## mattinator (21. August 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> Aber ganz fair ist das, nach meinem Gefühl nicht



Wahrscheinlich verstehen sie nicht einmal mehr bei Stanford das Prinzip der Punktevergabe, weshalb auch niemand etwas daran ändert.


----------



## LikZ (21. August 2015)

nachdem ich letztens wieder Core 15 gesehen habe bin ich entgültig zu BOINC gewechselt :/


----------



## Bumblebee (22. August 2015)

15er habe ich jetzt schon länger wieder keine mehr gesehen-Gottseidank

17er treten vereinzelt noch auf ..


----------



## ProfBoom (22. August 2015)

LikZ schrieb:


> nachdem ich letztens wieder Core 15 gesehen habe bin ich entgültig zu BOINC gewechselt :/



Das ist gut. Dann mache ich bald wieder einen Platz gut 
Selbst wenn vereinzelt nochmal eine auftritt, müssten die langsam alle weg sein. Also eigentlich der falsche Zeitpunkt aufzuhören.


----------



## brooker (22. August 2015)

... auf der einen Seite kann ich LikZ verstehen, auf der anderen halte ich mir vor Augen wofür ich es mache und da sind die Punkte für mich nur Nebensache. Trotzdem bin ich daran interessiert die eingesetzte Energie möglichst gut zu verwerten.


----------



## Stefan84 (22. August 2015)

Faltet von euch eigentlich schon jemand aktiv unter Win 10 und hat schon erste Erfahrungen gesammelt? Würde mich mal sehr interessieren 
BTW: ich weiss zwar nicht wirklich was ich gemacht habe, aber der Client funktioniert jetzt wieder...


----------



## TheSebi41 (22. August 2015)

Schon seit Monaten unter Win10, keine Probleme


----------



## Bumblebee (22. August 2015)

Auch bei mir läuft ein Sys unter WIN 10 - bisher klaglos


----------



## Stefan84 (22. August 2015)

Habt ihr Win 10 als Update oder als komplettes Neu-Setup eingerichtet? Bin nämlich am grübeln ob ich das per Update auch am Hauptrechner machen soll - am Laptop hat es ja zum Glück ohne Probleme geklappt.
Hab halt nur ein paar Sorgen das danach nicht mehr alle Programme einwandfrei funktionieren, sind ja nun doch einige mehr als auf dem Schlepptopp.


----------



## mattinator (22. August 2015)

Stefan84 schrieb:


> Hab halt nur ein paar Sorgen das danach nicht mehr alle Programme einwandfrei funktionieren, sind ja nun doch einige mehr als auf dem Schlepptopp.



VM erzeugen und Programme testen, habe ich jedenfalls so gemacht. Bei mir läuft sogar in der Windows-VM unter meinem Linux-Desktop die (uralte) T-Balancer Software für meine BigNg-Lüftersteuerung und kommuniziert klaglos über den USB-Serial-Chip in der Steuerung, oder z.B. das Garmin-Training-Center mit dem Garmin Forerunner und das Garmin Express mit dem Navi (für Updates). Das Wichtigste sind sicher die Treiber, das sollte man vorher auf den Hersteller-Seiten und in den Foren verifizieren. An den Basis-API's der System-DLL's wird Microsoft nicht viel geändert haben, maximal erweitert. Abwärts-Kompatiblilität ist da eigentlich Pflicht (Ausnahme vllt. z.B. DX12). Die wissen bei MS ja auch, dass sie Windows 10 nicht ohne laufende Anwendungen auf den Markt bekommen.


----------



## ProfBoom (22. August 2015)

Das GWX Tool (Get Windows 10) mault eigentlich, wenn es inkomplatible Software entdeckt.

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, muss man einmalig das Upgrade auf  Windows 10 machen, damit Microsoft sich das System merken kann. Erst  danach funktioniert eine Neuinstallation, die dann automatisch aktiviert  wird.


----------



## LikZ (23. August 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> ... auf der einen Seite kann ich LikZ verstehen...



mich stört einfach der Umgang mit den Faltern. ich kann nicht sagen die Dinger sind EOL aber 2 Jahre später krieg ich die immernoch hingeworfen weil nichts anderes da ist. Dann die Nummer mit den Bigadv. kein vernünftiger Kontakt (mal abgesehen vom Reddit). Bei Boinc kannst du direkt mit den jeweiligen Projektverantworlichen schreiben.


----------



## ProfBoom (24. August 2015)

EOL bedeutet, dass keine neuen Projekte mit diesem Core aufgesetzt werden.
Das Problem dabei ist, dass nicht vorhergesagt werden kann, wieviele WUs der aktuellen Projekte noch generiert werden. Damit weiß man auch nicht, wie lange der Core noch rumschwirren wird nachdem er eigentlich EOL ist.


----------



## Stefan84 (24. August 2015)

Was meint ihr: Win 10 installieren oder erstmal noch bei (einem tadellos funktionierenden) Win 7 bleiben?
Bin da noch so unentschlossen...  Programme sollten ja eigentlich alle laufen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. August 2015)

Ich für meinen Teil werde noch bis Ende Jahr warten bis ich es auf einem System mal testweise installiere.


----------



## JeansOn (24. August 2015)

LikZ schrieb:


> mich stört einfach der Umgang mit den Faltern. ich kann nicht sagen die Dinger sind EOL aber 2 Jahre später krieg ich die immernoch hingeworfen weil nichts anderes da ist. Dann die Nummer mit den Bigadv. kein vernünftiger Kontakt (mal abgesehen vom Reddit). Bei Boinc kannst du direkt mit den jeweiligen Projektverantworlichen schreiben.



Es ist schade, wenn Du mit der Arbeit unzufrieden bist, die Du doch recht erfolgreich leistet. ...
Aber sag bitte nicht, daß die Projektverantwortlichen sich nicht herablassen, mit Usern zu reden. Es ist zwar schon eine Zeit her, aber ich hatte in einem Thread von mir (foldingforum.org) unerwartet eine AW von Vijay Pande. ...


----------



## LikZ (24. August 2015)

> Aber sag bitte nicht, daß die Projektverantwortlichen sich nicht herablassen, mit Usern zu reden



das hab ich auch nicht gesagt. Ich habe gesagt das der Kontakt nicht vernünftig ist 



> EOL bedeutet, dass keine neuen Projekte mit diesem Core aufgesetzt werden.
> Das Problem dabei ist, dass nicht vorhergesagt werden kann, wieviele WUs der aktuellen Projekte noch generiert werden. Damit weiß man auch nicht, wie lange der Core noch rumschwirren wird nachdem er eigentlich EOL ist.



Mir ist bewusst was EOL bedeutet. Zweiteres jedoch kann ich mir kaum vorstellen. Wieso sollten Sie nicht wissen wie viele Durchläufe jeweils die einzelnen WU's brauchen/generieren? Das ergibt irgendwie keinen Sinn. Der Störpunkt ist einfach die Zeitspanne nach EOL Ankündigung. Zumal sobald Core 17/18/21 verfügbar waren werden die ja fleißig verteilt und die 15er schön als Lückenbüßer eingesetzt wenns nix zu tun gibt.


----------



## mattinator (25. August 2015)

Hat von Euch auch jemand BAD_WORK_UNIT's mit Core 0x21 ? Be mir unter Linux sind gestern und heute zwei 9712-er mit dem Fehler beendet worden, nachdem schon 100% als fertig protokolliert wurden.


Spoiler



...
21:52:14:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1280000 out of 1280000 steps (100%)
21:52:18:WU01:FS01:0x21:Bad State detected... attempting to resume from last good checkpoint
21:52:18:WU01:FS01:0x21:Max number of retries reached. Aborting.
21:52:18:WU01:FS01:0x21:ERROR:Max Retries Reached
21:52:18:WU01:FS01:0x21:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
21:52:18:WU01:FS01:0x21:Saving result file log.txt
21:52:18:WU01:FS01:0x21:Folding@home Core Shutdown: BAD_WORK_UNIT
21:52:19:WARNING:WU01:FS01:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
21:52:19:WU01:FS01:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:9712 run:49 clone:14 gen:3 core:0x21 unit:0x0000001dab40416255b9ada7d326a37e
...
04:52:33:WU00:FS01:0x21:Bad State detected... attempting to resume from last good checkpoint
...
04:52:27:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1280000 out of 1280000 steps (100%)
04:52:33:WU00:FS01:0x21:Bad State detected... attempting to resume from last good checkpoint
04:52:33:WU00:FS01:0x21:Max number of retries reached. Aborting.
04:52:33:WU00:FS01:0x21:ERROR:Max Retries Reached
04:52:33:WU00:FS01:0x21:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
04:52:33:WU00:FS01:0x21:Saving result file log.txt
04:52:33:WU00:FS01:0x21:Folding@home Core Shutdown: BAD_WORK_UNIT
04:52:34:WARNING:WU00:FS01:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
04:52:34:WU00:FS01:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:9712 run:52 clone:29 gen:0 core:0x21 unit:0x00000009ab40416255b9ae2ab4308292
...



Vermutlich ist das OC abhängig von geringen Temperaturschwankungen mit dem Core nicht mehr stabil. Kann das jemand so bestätigen ? In beiden Projekten gab es vorher mehrfach Meldungen "Bad State detected... attempting to resume from last good checkpoint". Allerding lief mit den gleichen Einstellungen schon ein 9712-er Projekt ohne Fehler durch.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. August 2015)

Das kenne ich von meiner 780er bei den Core21 auch:
Wenn ich das OC nicht reduziere, schaukelt es sich bis zum Linux-Absturz hoch.
Mit 6MHz weniger läuft es stabil.


----------



## mattinator (25. August 2015)

Danke. Da werde ich mal versuchen, ein kleines Überwachungs-OC-down-and-up-script zu schreiben.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (25. August 2015)

Stefan84 schrieb:


> Was meint ihr: Win 10 installieren oder erstmal noch bei (einem tadellos funktionierenden) Win 7 bleiben?
> Bin da noch so unentschlossen...  Programme sollten ja eigentlich alle laufen.



Du möchtest ein tadellos funzendes Win 7 mit einem mit Kinderkrankheiten verseuchten Win 10 schrotten ? Hm ... schwierig. Ne mal ernsthaft, an anderer Stelle habe ich vor einiger Zeit gelesen, daß selbst Microsoft Unternehmen vor einer verfrühten Installation von Win 10 gewarnt hat, sofern sie (und das ist ja immer gegeben) Wert auf Sicherheit, Stabilität und Funktionalität ihres System legen. Erst wenn die meisten Kinderkrankheiten ausgemerzt sind ist ein Umstieg empfohlen - also im Herbst (so ab Oktober). Zudem solltest DU schauen, ob es für Deine Hardware (auch Scanner, Drucker, Smartphone, etc) bereits Win 10 Treiber gibt. Selbst hier kann es bei den Herstellern noch zu Bugs kommen. Fazit: G E D U L D !


----------



## Mr.Knister (26. August 2015)

> WARNING:WU01:FS00:Exception: Could not get IP address for assign3.stanford.edu: Der angegebene Host ist unbekannt.




GPU-Falten funktioniert, nur der CPU-Slot nicht (neu angelegt). Bekanntes Problem?

EDIT: Jetzt läuft's


----------



## ProfBoom (26. August 2015)

Die 0x21er WUs scheinen allergisch auf StandBy zu reagieren, hat das noch jemand beobachten können?


```
15:59:08:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 51200 out of 640000 steps (8%)
******************************* Date: 2015-08-25 *******************************
19:39:52:WARNING:WU01:FS00:Detected clock skew (3 hours 38 mins), adjusting time estimates
19:39:55:WARNING:WU01:FS00:FahCore returned an unknown error code which probably indicates that it crashed
19:39:55:WARNING:WU01:FS00:FahCore returned: UNKNOWN_ENUM (127 = 0x7f)
[...]
19:43:55:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 0 out of 640000 steps (0%)
```

Was wirklich nervt ist die letzte Zeile. Bedeutet im Klartext, dass ich jetzt immer eine Stunde bevor ich weg will zusehen muss, dass ich nach dem Checkpoint, der ja nur alle >60 Minuten angelegt wird, pausiere. Klasse!


----------



## Stefan84 (26. August 2015)

So, nun hab ich's doch getan 
Und wider Erwarten gab es nicht das kleinste Problem, lediglich Grafik- und Druckertreiber mussten aktualisiert werden, mehr nicht. Und bis jetzt läuft alles problemlos. Sollte sich das allerdings ändern, kann ich immer und jederzeit dank eines vollständigen Backups zurück zu Win 7 wechseln


----------



## Thosch (26. August 2015)

Stefan84 schrieb:


> ... Sollte sich das allerdings ändern, kann ich immer und jederzeit dank eines vollständigen Backups zurück zu Win 7 wechseln



... das glaube ich funzt übers BS nur bis 1 Monat nach Update. Kann sein das du ein externes Backup aufspielen kannst dann aber vmtl.  die Lizenz deaktiviert ist/bleibt. Ich bin auf deine Ergebnisse diesbezüglich gespannt ...


----------



## Stefan84 (27. August 2015)

Richtig, Rollback via BS geht nur einen Monat 
Aber ich hab ja ein vollständiges Backup auf einer externen Platte. Und so wie ich das verstanden habe soll in so einem Falle der Key weiterhin Gültigkeit behalten. ABer das werden wir wohl erst genau wissen wenn einer mal diesen Schritt gemacht hat.


----------



## mattinator (27. August 2015)

Stefan84 schrieb:


> Richtig, Rollback via BS geht nur einen Monat
> Aber ich hab ja ein vollständiges Backup auf einer externen Platte. Und so wie ich das verstanden habe soll in so einem Falle der Key weiterhin Gültigkeit behalten.



Zumindest steht das hier in dern News so (Windows 10: Das Upgrade ist aktuell hardwaregebunden (Update)):


> Der Key der dem  Upgrade zugrunde liegenden Windows-Versionen bleibt aber erhalten und  wird anders als oft gemutmaßt nicht in eine Windows-10-Lizenz  umgewandelt. Microsoft eingangs angesprochene Aussage mit den 30 Tagen  bezieht sich nur auf die Rollback-Funktion. Eine Neuinstallation von Win  7/8.1 kann aber auch danach wie gehabt jederzeit durchgeführt werden,  jedoch wird ab August 2016 die Upgrade-Option auf Windows 10 fehlen.


----------



## Stefan84 (29. August 2015)

Bis jetzt läuft das Sys eigentlich relativ problemlos, bis auf eine kleine Ausnahme:
nach einiger Zeit bekomme ich jedes Mal die Meldung "Der Anzeigetreiber wurde wiederhergestellt". Habe mich daraufhin mal schlau gemacht und hab rausgefunden, das wohl sämtliche aktuellen Treiber seitens nVidia ein kleines Problem mit Win 10 zu haben scheinen. Bei einigen Usern soll wohl eine Reduzierung des Graka-OC geholfen haben. Habe bei meiner den Takt jetzt auch mal etwas gesenkt, ich hoffe das es etwas gebracht hat


----------



## brooker (31. August 2015)

Thema, erledigt. 
------------------------------------------------
Hallo zusammen,

ich bräuchte Eure Unterstützung bei einem Problem mit zwei AMD Fury X. Diese Karten verweigern den Dienst im FAH-Client:

Treiber und GPU.txt sind geprüft und ok, die Karte wird im FAH-Client erkannt, aber laut Console ist der Zugriff auf die Grafikkarten "verweigert".

Hat einer dazu eine Idee?

Danke .

Grüße Brooker


----------



## Mr.Knister (31. August 2015)

Und, wie gut falten sie?


----------



## brooker (31. August 2015)

... im zweier Gespann bei 5% hatten sie 635K PPDs  - sind da noch am ausloten.


----------



## brooker (1. September 2015)

... hatte gestern folgende Fehlermeldung aufm kleinen Falter:

22:59:57:WARNING:WU01:FS00:FahCore returned an unknown error code which probably indicates that it crashed
22:59:57:WARNING:WU01:FS00:FahCore returned: UNKNOWN_ENUM (127 = 0x7f)

Was ist da passiert?


----------



## TheSebi41 (1. September 2015)

Mal eine Frage: Ich glaube gehört zu haben das hier jemand mit einem evga sr-x gefaltet hat 
Oder vielleicht kann mir auch sonst wer helfen, ich bräuchte die Lochabstände für die VRMs


----------



## brooker (1. September 2015)

@ Sebi: kann irgendwie nichts im Netz finden - aber frag doch hier mal nach = MIPS EVGA SR-X Mosfet POM: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## sc59 (1. September 2015)

von nem SR-X weiss ich nix.
Bumblebee hatt glaub ich ein SR-2 (Sockel1366)


----------



## Muschkote (1. September 2015)

Was für ein Scheiss!



Spoiler



01:08:25:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1280000 out of 1280000 steps (100%)
01:08:36:WU00:FS01:0x21:Bad State detected... attempting to resume from last good checkpoint
01:08:36:WU00:FS01:0x21:Max number of retries reached. Aborting.
01:08:36:WU00:FS01:0x21:ERROR:Max Retries Reached
01:08:36:WU00:FS01:0x21:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
01:08:36:WU00:FS01:0x21:Saving result file log.txt
01:08:37:WU00:FS01:0x21:Folding@home Core Shutdown: BAD_WORK_UNIT
01:08:37:WARNING:WU00:FS01:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
01:08:37:WU00:FS01:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:9712 run:11 clone:29 gen:14 core:0x21 unit:0x00000047ab40416255b9a7fc0e460f37
01:08:37:WU00:FS01:Uploading 3.28KiB to 171.64.65.98


----------



## brooker (1. September 2015)

... kämpfe hier schon zwei Stunden mit HFM.net. Möchte meinen kleinen Falter (Heimnetzwerk per WiFI) und einen weiteren PC (außerhalb) mit einbinden. Irgendwie klappt das nicht. Hat einer ein HowTo zur Hand oder kann mir einen Tip geben?

Danke an SEBI, dem Retter in der Not. Es läuft!!


----------



## Bumblebee (1. September 2015)

sc59 schrieb:


> von nem SR-X weiss ich nix.
> Bumblebee hatt glaub ich ein SR-2 (Sockel1366)



Richtig


----------



## mattinator (1. September 2015)

Muschkote schrieb:


> Was für ein Scheiss!



Du sagst es. Hatte ich kürzlich zweimal hintereinander.


----------



## TheSebi41 (1. September 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> ... kämpfe hier schon zwei Stunden mit HFM.net. Möchte meinen kleinen Falter (Heimnetzwerk per WiFI) und einen weiteren PC (außerhalb) mit einbinden. Irgendwie klappt das nicht. Hat einer ein HowTo zur Hand oder kann mir einen Tip geben?
> 
> Danke.



Sorry war vorher nicht da, geht in einer Stunde sowas TS?


SR-2 wusste ich, aber man kann ja nicht wissen was so bei euch alles rumliegt


----------



## Thosch (1. September 2015)

Hi@all.
Will (mal wieder ...  ) meinen Gaming-PC umbauen und hab mir eine 980Ti  (    ) zugelegt aber noch nicht verbaut. Hatte noch nicht die Zeit die ganze WaKü auseinander zu reißen.
Hat wer  solch eine Karte hier am "arbeiten" und grob eine Zahl was die beim Falten bringt ? Möchte die dann testen und schauen ob die auf Max läuft. Ist eine Inno3D ichill geforce gtx 980 ti black accelero hybrid s.
Danke


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. September 2015)

Nach meinem Punkteausstoss zu urteilen, scheint mein Server wieder mal ein Problem zu haben. 
Leider bin ich zur Zeit im Urlaub und kann nicht nachschauen was los ist. 

Langsam aber sicher überlege ich mir ob ich in Zukunft den Faltserver für die Dauer meiner Urlaube nicht einfach ausschalte, denn jedes mal ist irgendwas.


----------



## brooker (1. September 2015)

@ Thosch: ohne OC je nach WUs und Betriebssystem ca./min 468.000 PPDs


----------



## Bumblebee (2. September 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> @ Thosch: ohne OC je nach WUs und Betriebssystem ca./min 468.000 PPDs



Kann ich bestätigen


----------



## Stefan84 (2. September 2015)

Stefan84 schrieb:


> ...
> nach einiger Zeit bekomme ich jedes Mal die Meldung "Der Anzeigetreiber wurde wiederhergestellt". Habe mich daraufhin mal schlau gemacht und hab rausgefunden, das wohl sämtliche aktuellen Treiber seitens nVidia ein kleines Problem mit Win 10 zu haben scheinen. Bei einigen Usern soll wohl eine Reduzierung des Graka-OC geholfen haben. Habe bei meiner den Takt jetzt auch mal etwas gesenkt, ich hoffe das es etwas gebracht hat ...



Habe den Core-Takt um 10 MHz gesenkt und jetzt scheint alles problemlos zu laufen.


EDIT:
mitnichten und Neffen, immer noch die selben Probleme  werd ich mich wohl doch mal gründlicher auf Ursachenforschung begeben. Nebenbei spinnt jetzt auch der Client ab und an rum, keine Ahnung was da jetzt los ist.


----------



## brooker (2. September 2015)

... kann mir jemand sagen was diese Fehlermeldung zu bedeuten hat?

19:51:43:WU00:FS00:0x21:WARNING:Console control signal 1 on PID 3060
19:52:43:WARNING:FS00:Killing WU00

Hatte ich gestern aufm kleinen Falter bei einer 0x21.

Danke.

Grüße Brooker


----------



## hbf878 (3. September 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> 19:51:43:WU00:FS00:0x21:WARNING:Console control signal 1 on PID 3060
> 19:52:43:WARNING:FS00:Killing WU00


Du hast wahrscheinlich den Slot pausiert o.ä .(_control signal 1_).    Den Befehl zum Pausieren gabst du über FAHControl. Dieses gab den Befehl zum stoppen an die einzelnen Slots / Cores weiter. Der Core aus Slot 00 reagierte jedoch nicht (weil er vermutlich abgestürzt war). FAHControl wartete wie vorgesehen 1 Minute lang auf Reaktion des Cores, und als dieser nicht reagierte, würgte es den Core kurzerhand ab (_killing WU_). 
Und sie lebten glücklich und zufrieden...


----------



## brooker (3. September 2015)

... vielen Dank, also alles ok


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (3. September 2015)

Unermüdlicher Einsatz für die Wissenschaft: PCGHX-Mitglied Bumblebee im Community-Porträt

Dankeschön an Bumblebee!


----------



## Bumblebee (3. September 2015)

Eine grosse Ehre - Danke an PCGH(x)

Ich hoffe nun, dass durch den "Werbeeffekt" noch weitere Falter zu uns finden und so der guten Sache dienen


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (3. September 2015)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Eine grosse Ehre - Danke an PCGH(x)
> 
> Ich hoffe nun, dass durch den "Werbeeffekt" noch weitere Falter zu uns finden und so der guten Sache dienen



Manchmal reicht da auch ein überzeugender User 

EDIT:

Hat eigentlich schon jemand Erfahrung mit der neuen HD530 integrieten iGPU vom Skylake gesammelt.
Selbst wenn ich den Intel Grafikkarten Treiber installiere, wird diese iGPU nicht vom FAH Client erkannt.


----------



## mattinator (3. September 2015)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Selbst wenn ich den Intel Grafikkarten Treiber installiere, wird diese iGPU nicht vom FAH Client erkannt.



Der Folding-Client unterstützt GPU Cores nur für AMD und NVIDIA Karten, und bei denen auch nicht alle Typen. (s.a. https://fah-web.stanford.edu/file-releases/public/GPUs.txt).


----------



## brooker (3. September 2015)

@ mattinator: die IGPU meines AMD A4-5000 APU "Kabini" wird aber erkannt und faltet, nur leider ein wenig zu ineffektiv, weil zu langsam


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (3. September 2015)

mattinator schrieb:


> Der Folding-Client unterstützt GPU Cores nur für AMD und NVIDIA Karten, und bei denen auch nicht alle Typen. (s.a. https://fah-web.stanford.edu/file-releases/public/GPUs.txt).



Wird das irgendwann mal gefixt? Diese Leistung würde ich ungern verschenken 

EDIT:

Muss nochmal ne doofe Frage in den Raum werfen.
Wenn ich am Rechner sitze nehme ich ja immermal den GPU zum rechnen dazu ... Ist es normal das die Auslastung schwankt ?
Like this !?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich verliere dadurch auch ein Haufen PPD ... ich war mal bei 200k mit GPU


----------



## DOcean (4. September 2015)

@SnakeByte

Wieviel Kerne hast du? Für volles Folding braucht es 2 CPU Kerne pro GPU meine ich jedenfalls ....


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (4. September 2015)

DOcean schrieb:


> @SnakeByte
> 
> Wieviel Kerne hast du? Für volles Folding braucht es 2 CPU Kerne pro GPU meine ich jedenfalls ....



Ich hab nen 4 Kerner ... Also der CPU Foldet immer schön auf 100% nur beim GPU macht er manchmal solche Faxen ... Wobei er jetzt wieder voll durch rechnet. Ohne irgendwelche Pausen daziwchen ... 
Ab und zu habe mal nen kurzen Aussetzer ... Aber im großen und ganzen scheint er durch zu ziehen ...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DOcean (4. September 2015)

Min solltest du einen CPU Kern für die GPU einplannen

Also wenn die GPU faltet nur 3 Kerne CPU Falten lassen...


----------



## brooker (4. September 2015)

@ SnakeByte0815: DOcean hat Recht und das ist die Ursache für die "Ausetzer" und den PPD-Verlust. Schaue mal bitte ins HowTo zum FAH-Client rein, da ist es auch beschrieben


----------



## TheSebi41 (4. September 2015)

So,

jetzt habe ich mein Ziel von genau 50,000,000  erreicht  Ich werde erst mal einige Wochen Pause machen, vielleicht brauche ich dann im Winter wieder eine Heizung
Es geht hald doch etwas Zeit und ein paar kWh drauf 

Schöne Grüße
Sebi


----------



## Bumblebee (4. September 2015)

Na dann pause mal schön - und komm bald wieder
(Hoffentlich wird es bald *sehr* kalt )


----------



## Stefan84 (4. September 2015)

Hat einer von euch eine Idee was hier los sein könnte? Das passiert alle paar Stunden, ohne Fehlermeldung. Erst nach einem Neustart geht wieder alles wie gewohnt 
Wenn ich das Sys so weiterlaufen lassen fallen die PPD nach einiger Zeit ins Bodenlose.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LikZ (4. September 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> @ Thosch: ohne OC je nach WUs und Betriebssystem ca./min 468.000 PPDs



im Schnitt aber immer über 500k... mit leichtem OC liegst du jenseits der 600 k PPD


----------



## Thosch (4. September 2015)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Manchmal reicht da auch ein überzeugender User



... dem kann ich nur zustimmen.  

@ Bumble: Hast du denn schon wie im Interview angesprochen eine 980 Ti am Falten ?

@LikZ: Also die Karte hat von Haus (Hersteller) aus schon ´nen Chiptakt von 1206MHz, Boost: 1304MHz. Ich glaub da werde ich auch nicht dran rumschrauben. Werde die auch höchstwahrscheinlich nicht zum Falten nutzen. Soll, wenn die erst mal eingebaut ist (hoffe auf dieses WE) nur mal 1-2 Tage durchfalten das die das auch i.O. ist. Mich ziehts da eher zu BOINC hin, ohne QRB und zu kurzen Abgabezeiten.

Da fällt mir gerade ein, gibts für den Maxwell einen "besonders guten" Treiber ?


----------



## brooker (4. September 2015)

@Likz und Thosch: Danke für das Feedback. Ich hatte das rechnerisch ermittelt und bin dabei vorsichtig konservativ vorgegangen, damit keine Enttäuschung aufkommt 


@ Thosch - laut HowTo mit Stand 01.08.2015 - Nvidia Maxwell = 353.30 WHQL oder 353.62 WHQL -


----------



## brooker (4. September 2015)

@Stefan84: kann es sein, dass der Treiber zurückgesetzt wurde? Läuft die Karte im OC?


----------



## LikZ (4. September 2015)

Thosch schrieb:


> ... dem kann ich nur zustimmen.
> 
> @ Bumble: Hast du denn schon wie im Interview angesprochen eine 980 Ti am Falten ?
> 
> ...



Boinc hat auch einen QRB.... der ist aber deutlich simpler gestrickt und je nach Projekt definiert. GPU Grid z.B heißt +50% innerhalb von 24h und +25% innerhalb von 48h .... ne Ti rechnet aber an den Longruns dort auch nur 7-8 h von daher alles easy  (sind in dem Fall des Longruns 255k Punkte  )


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (4. September 2015)

An die die den ganzen Tag mit GPU falten ...

Was habt ihr für einen Verbrauch?
Was zahlt ihr an Strom im Monat
Und wie sieht die Jahresendabrechnung aus ... Sachen Geld und KW/h

Mal so aus Rainer Neugier gefragt


----------



## Bumblebee (4. September 2015)

@Stephan - ich vermute, dass der Treiber sich verabschiedet; ev. OC mal zurücknehmen

@ Thosch - ja, eine MSI // läuft mit Treiber 355.60 und kaut gerade eine 9126 mit "leichtem" OC (Core-Clock 1280 MHz) - dabei schauen knapp 500 KPPD raus

@Snake - pro Rechner sind es im Schnitt 500 Watt // kostet jede Menge und ich blende das aus


----------



## brooker (4. September 2015)

... Server in Stanfort down? - NaCl und FAH ohne Funktion  - Bei Euch auch?


----------



## hbf878 (4. September 2015)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Wenn ich am Rechner sitze nehme ich ja immermal den GPU zum rechnen dazu ... Ist es normal das die Auslastung schwankt ?


Du kannst die Auslastung der GPU verbessern, indem du die Priorität des GPU-Core-Prozesses erhöhst. Das geht z.B. im taskmanager oder mit Bill2's Process Manager.


----------



## LikZ (5. September 2015)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> An die die den ganzen Tag mit GPU falten ...
> 
> Was habt ihr für einen Verbrauch?
> Was zahlt ihr an Strom im Monat
> ...



wenn du nur GPU faltest kannst du relativ sparsam falten... selbst mit nem Ivy i5 Untersatz kommt man mit ner 960 auf etwa 120 Watt.... ner 970er auf etwa 150 Watt und ner 980er Ti auf ca 220-230 Watt *Gesamtverbrauch *. Das merkst du selbst bei 24/7 nicht auf der Stromrechnung. Denke viele könnten hier noch deutlich Watt einsparen... auch Bumble .... insbesondere die Server/ CPUs spielen PPD technisch keine Rolle mehr und verbraten sinnlos viel Strom.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (5. September 2015)

LikZ schrieb:


> wenn du nur GPU faltest kannst du relativ sparsam falten... selbst mit nem Ivy i5 Untersatz kommt man mit ner 960 auf etwa 120 Watt.... ner 970er auf etwa 150 Watt und ner 980er Ti auf ca 220-230 Watt *Gesamtverbrauch *. Das merkst du selbst bei 24/7 nicht auf der Stromrechnung. Denke viele könnten hier noch deutlich Watt einsparen... auch Bumble .... insbesondere die Server/ CPUs spielen PPD technisch keine Rolle mehr und verbraten sinnlos viel Strom.



Also ich komme mit meinem System auf einen Primären Verbrauch von 330 Watt 

CPU NaCL & GPU FAH_Client


----------



## LikZ (5. September 2015)

Logisch:den CPU Strom kannst dir sparen im Vergleich zur PPD... und die Radeon ist nicht die sparsamte


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (5. September 2015)

LikZ schrieb:


> Logisch:den CPU Strom kannst dir sparen im Vergleich zur PPD... und die Radeon ist nicht die sparsamte



Naja, der CPU rammelt im Vergleich zur Graka den ganzen Tag durch


----------



## mattinator (5. September 2015)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Also ich komme mit meinem System auf einen Primären Verbrauch von 330 Watt


Habe ich mit meinem System (s. Sysprofile in meiner Signatur) bei GPU und CPU-Client auch ca., läuft im Prinzip ganzjährig 24/7. Da die Rechnung vom Energieanbieter gerade rein ist und ich das nicht als Geheimnis sehe: ca. 4500 kWh im Jahr, also bei unseren aktuellen Preisen ca. 100 €/Monat (2-Personen-Haushalt). Man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts.


----------



## brooker (5. September 2015)

... 100€im Monat!? Du solltest den Stromanbieter wechseln. Schaue mal hier vorbei - 330W bei 24/7 kosten bei 0,28 €Cent p.a. 807,21 €


----------



## Bumblebee (5. September 2015)

LikZ schrieb:


> ... insbesondere die Server/ CPUs spielen PPD technisch keine Rolle mehr und verbraten sinnlos viel Strom.



Da sprichst du ein wahres Wort - leider
Darum sind die auch seit Wochen ausgeschaltet

*Notiz an mich selber* sollte mal die Signatur anpassen


----------



## mattinator (5. September 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> ... 100€im Monat!? Du solltest den Stromanbieter wechseln. Schaue mal hier vorbei - 330W bei 24/7 kosten bei 0,28 €Cent p.a. 807,21 €



Du hast da einen Rechenfehler, unsere monatlichen Kosten sind für den gesamten Verbrauch, nicht nur für die 300W bei 24/7. Außer meinem Rechner haben wir schon noch einige elektrische (Groß-)Verbraucher in Betrieb: Kühl- / Gefrierschrank, Waschmaschine, der Föhn und das Bügeleisen meiner Frau. Die von mir genannten ca. 4500 kWh / Jahr * Deine genannten 0,28€Cent ergeben pro Jahr 1260€, also ca. 100€/Monat. Oder habe ich mich verrechnet ? Ist unser lokaler Anbieter, zwar kein grüner Strom, aber ganz ein guter Mix.


----------



## brooker (5. September 2015)

... wir haben uns nur missverstanden: Du hast von Deiner Hardware und einem Jahresverbrauch von 4500KWh gesprochen 

Und trotzdem: 4.500 KWh kosten ca. 1000 €. Da ist also noch Potenzial


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (5. September 2015)

mattinator schrieb:


> Habe ich mit meinem System (s. Sysprofile in meiner Signatur) bei GPU und CPU-Client auch ca., läuft im Prinzip ganzjährig 24/7. Da die Rechnung vom Energieanbieter gerade rein ist und ich das nicht als Geheimnis sehe: ca. 4500 kWh im Jahr, also bei unseren aktuellen Preisen ca. 100 €/Monat (2-Personen-Haushalt). Man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts.



Bist du Irre ^^ Also alles für einen Guten Zweck, aber das sprengt auch meinen finanziellen Rahmen ... Ich bin seit paar Monaten wieder alleine, ERGO muss ich alles selber bezahlen ^^ 
Ich habe mich jetzt mit mir persönlich so im reinen, dass ich den GPU über Nacht Rechnen lasse und dann Frühs nur noch auf Finishing gehe ^^
Ich zahle 55 € Strom im Monat und der Preis pro KW/h sind Gott sei Dank nur 25,02 Cent bei einem Grundpreis von ich glaube ca 10 Eu ...
Also 300 Watt wird bei mir Knapp ... Dann müsste ich den Fernseher verkaufen und nur noch warmes Bier trinken


----------



## LikZ (5. September 2015)

also wir verbrauchen trotz 24/7 zu 3. nur knapp 2500 kWh im Jahr..... irgendwas machst du falsch


----------



## mattinator (5. September 2015)

Danke für Eure Kritik, ist meine freie und bewusste Entscheidung. Wir können damit leben. Btw. "verplämpern" wir den Strom nicht, ein großer Teil ist halt durch dir ca. 330W beim Folding bedingt (24h * 365 * 330W = 2890800Wh). Und lt. der Statistik meines Energieversorgers liegen die übrigen ca. 1600kWh für einen 2-Personen-Haushalt in der Mitte zwischen niedrigem und mittlerem Verbrauch. Das sollte von meiner Seite "zur Rechtfertigung" reichen. Eigentlich wollte ich mit der Information nur *SnakeByte0815* einen Gefallen tun und keine derartige Diskussion entfachen. War wohl doch eine etwas naive Vorstellung meinerseits, sorry.


----------



## brooker (5. September 2015)

... Matti, das ehrt Dich und achte ich auch, keine Frage! Deine gute Absicht Snake zu helfen ist klar erkannt . Kritik liegt mir fern. Eine Rechtfertigung deinerseits für mich nicht notwendig.

Ich wollte Dir nur mitteilen, dass in Dresden 4.500KWh  für deutlich weniger als 1.200€ p.a. erkauft werden können. 200 € haben oder nicht, dass ist schon fast ne neue GPU. Also meine Kommentare nicht falsch verstehen. War nur gut gemeint!


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (5. September 2015)

LikZ schrieb:


> also wir verbrauchen trotz 24/7 zu 3. nur knapp 2500 kWh im Jahr..... irgendwas machst du falsch



Liegt eindeutig am Bier 



mattinator schrieb:


> Danke für Eure Kritik, ist meine freie und bewusste Entscheidung. Wir können damit leben. Btw. "verplämpern" wir den Strom nicht, ein großer Teil ist halt durch dir ca. 330W beim Folding bedingt (24h * 365 * 330W = 2890800Wh). Und lt. der Statistik meines Energieversorgers liegen die übrigen ca. 1600kWh für einen 2-Personen-Haushalt in der Mitte zwischen niedrigem und mittlerem Verbrauch. Das sollte von meiner Seite "zur Rechtfertigung" reichen. Eigentlich wollte ich mit der Information nur *SnakeByte0815* einen Gefallen tun und keine derartige Diskussion entfachen. War wohl doch eine etwas naive Vorstellung meinerseits, sorry.



Entspann dich Matti ... Iss doch gut das auch mal über sowas gefachsimpelt wird ... Gerade in solchen Zeiten darf der Kostenfaktor nicht außen vor bleiben und man darf doch gerne mal darüber sprechen ...
Desweiteren ist es doch auch kein Fehler mal nach anderen Meinungen zu fragen ... Finde es immer mal interessant wie es so bei anderen abgeht ... Und Falten oder nicht ... Der Stromverbrauch und diesbezügliche Rechnung ist ein ernst zu nehmender Faktor im Bereich des Faltens ... Denn diese Energie wird ja in andere Energie gewandelt ... 

Alter Falter


----------



## Mr.Knister (5. September 2015)

Am Rande des Themas Stromverbrauch&Effizienz merke ich an, dass @AMDRadeon auf Twitter zwei R9 Nanos verlost. Wäre was für kompakte, tragbare, sparsame GPUonly-Faltgeräte


----------



## brooker (5. September 2015)

... Fachfrage: Mein kleiner Falter benötigt für die "Aufbereitung" einer WU mit seiner CPU 10 Minuten - es wird leider nur ein Kern von vier benutzt. Habe ich irgend eine Möglichkeit dem Prozeß mehr als ein Thread zuzuordnen, damit die "Aufbereitung" schneller erfolgt?


----------



## Bumblebee (5. September 2015)

Gute Frage...

Kann es sein, dass die anderen Kerne schon mit der neuen Wu beschäftigt sind??
Dann würde es ev. helfen die WU kurz vor Ende auf FINISH zu setzen


----------



## brooker (5. September 2015)

... ich habe eine CPU-Auslastung von 25%. Die anderen Kerne langweilen sich leider.

Sprich, einer ackert an der neuen WU (ca. 10min) der Rest gammelt rum - genau wie bei den Stadtwerken 

Kostet mich am Tag ca. 30 min Faltzeit. Das möchte ich gern ändern.


----------



## Mr.Knister (5. September 2015)

Geht mir ähnlich. Ich teste gerade die Stabilität meines Sempron 3850 bei +10% BCLK und 2 deaktivierten Kernen (wegen der mauen Kühlung). Vielleicht kommt das für Dich ja auch infrage?
Irgendetwas an dem Computer klaut mir 10-20kppd, sei es die lahme CPU, die vier PCIe-Lanes oder Windows 7.

Das WU-Kauen war mir noch gar nicht ins Auge gefallen, vielleicht spielt das auch mit rein, danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## binär-11110110111 (6. September 2015)

Hi Leude,
als ich heute früh meinen Folding PC gestartet habe und wenig später auch das Faltprogramm kam es nach ein paar Minuten Faltzeit zu einem merkwürdigem Zischen im PC, so für etwa 4-5 Sekunden. Da ich an einen Kondensator vermutete, habe ich den PC direkt per Netzschalter OFF gesetzt. Das Geräusch ist schwer zu beschreiben: Öffnen einer leicht geschüttelten Limoflasche mit kratzen und knacksen dabei; ohne Rauch oder Geruch; Lüfter sind frei und schnurren leise vor sich hin, Kondensatoren überprüft und keine "Bombagen" gefunden. PC faltet nun aktuell störungsfrei weiter, nachdem ich das System vorsichtig wieder gestartet habe. 

Hier meine Daten: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, als Bildanzeige dient eine Nivea GeForce GT610.

Hat jemand eine Idee ? Die meisten Komponenten laufen noch auf Garantie !


----------



## Bumblebee (6. September 2015)

Das ist *enorm* schwierig zu sagen

Könnte alles sein inkl. ein "gebratenes" Insekt (ja, hatte ich auch schon)
Da alles läuft würde ich es einfach (mit HW-Monitor oder ä.)  in der nächsten Zeit gut überwachen


----------



## binär-11110110111 (6. September 2015)

Danke, wird gemacht ! Wow, HW-Monitor ist wirklich gut - läuft.


----------



## brooker (6. September 2015)

@Binär: Hast Du Heatpipes in Deinem Rechner oder Wakü? 

Ich hatte auch einmal dieses Geräusch und habe keinen gequollenen odergerissenen Kondensator finden können. Auch fehlte der typisch "beißende" Geruch. Bei mir was es eine Heatpipe die undicht geworden ist. 

Ein Freund hatte mehr oder weniger reproduzierbares Zischen: Es war der AGB, der mit steigenden Wassertemps den Druck aus dem System durch die Dichtung "abzischte".


----------



## binär-11110110111 (6. September 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> @Binär: Hast Du Heatpipes in Deinem Rechner oder Wakü?



Nein, nichts dergleichen, nur normale Luftkühlung.


----------



## brooker (6. September 2015)

... haben die Luftkühler keine Heatpipes drin?


----------



## binär-11110110111 (6. September 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> ... haben die Luftkühler keine Heatpipes drin?



Huch, jetzt mußte ich glatt mal googeln. Also: Ich habe den Cooler Master Hyper T4 mit "4 Direct Contact heatpipes for seamless contact between cooler and CPU" - aber KEINE WaKü.


----------



## Thosch (6. September 2015)

Sooo ... auf gehts mit der 980Ti. Mal schauen was die nun reißt. Akt. läuft die mit 1380 MHz GPU und 3305 MHz RAM. 

Ob ich dann weiter Falte wird sich zeigen und von mir später entschieden.  Werde aber vmtl. die 100 Mille voll machen.


----------



## brooker (6. September 2015)

... bin gespannt! 

Du möchtest nur noch 14 Tage falten?  - dass wäre sehr schade


----------



## Thosch (6. September 2015)

Na ich erst ... 
Jo ... bis jetzt wird das wohl so werden. Verstehe jetzt das Falten als "Einbrenntest".  
Ohne (wirklich) Werbung machen zu wollen ist mir in einigen Sachen BOINC lieber.  Der fehlende (geringere) QRB-"Druck", der gesenkte Verbrauch mit weniger "gestresster" HW, stehts stabiler "Nachschub" an Aufgaben und deren Abgabe . Bei WCG z.Bsp. gehts um aktuelle medizinische Sachen (Ebola). Desweiteren bin ich noch bei EINSTEIN, ROSETTA und (so nebenbei) bei SETI am werkeln.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (6. September 2015)

Nur mal eine theoretische Frage: laufen F@H und Boinc auch zusammen; z.B. Folding auf GPU & Boinc auf CPU ? Habe die Erfahrung gemacht, daß sich manche Videoprogramme gar nicht mit F@H vertragen, obwohl die CPU frei ist. Avidemux & XMediaRecode laufen, VirtualDub bricht aber von eigentlich 50-80 fps auf 0,25 fps ein.

Nun gut, hier mal ein Überblick, was F@H so unterstützt:

Alzheimer-Krankheit (AD) 
Huntington-Krankheit (HD) 
sehr viele Krebsarten und P53-Mutation
Chagas-Krankheit (parasitäre Infektionskrankheit)
Malaria 
Osteogenesis imperfecta (OI) (grob: Glasknochen)
Zuckerkrankheiten
Neue Antibiotika 
Parkinson-Krankheit (PD) 
Verschiedene Viruserkrankungen (Schwerpunkt Grippe bzw. HxNx, also z.B.  H5N1, oder H1N1 + alle Subtypen).

Quellen: F@H und Google.

PS: Ich falte aktuell: Project 9411, Tumor suppressor protein p53.


----------



## Thosch (7. September 2015)

Theoretisch sicherlich, praktisch siehts immer etwas anders aus. Probiert hab ich das aber auch noch nicht. Gibt aber bei BOINC auch "WU´s" die die GPU nutzen.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (7. September 2015)

Hui, gab es hier eine Nachzahlung ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zudem interessant: Am 30.11.2015, 9pm (2.8 Months) soll nach aktueller Punktelage das LinusTechTips-Team an uns vorbeiziehen. Kein Wunder, die haben ja auch die 3-fache 24h-Ausbeute. 

Nicht nur für Neulinge interessant - Die Projekte:

Meine GPU: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Meine CPU: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu finden unter Web-Control/ Learn more...


----------



## Bumblebee (7. September 2015)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Hui, gab es hier eine Nachzahlung ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nein, aber wir haben neue "Turbo-Falter" (zB. Loebstraus) unter uns 
Wenn dann die "Alten" auch grad noch den Nachbrenner zünden (PCGHGS, mattifolder, DaN_I)
... bzw. "wiedererstarken" zB. Muschkote, brooker) dann schaut das so aus


----------



## brooker (7. September 2015)

... Thosch GTX 980Ti nicht zu vergessen


----------



## Stefan84 (7. September 2015)

Selbst auf Standard-Einstellungen der GraKa der selbe Mist - "Der Grafiktreiber reagiert nicht und wurde zurückgesetzt". 
Und natürlich wird dann auch die WU nicht fertig gerechnet...


----------



## brooker (7. September 2015)

... ruhig Brauner  Schon mal einen anderen Treiber versucht? Drücke Dir die Daumen, dass Du das hinbekommst


----------



## Stefan84 (7. September 2015)

Schon mehrere versucht - ohne Erfolg.
Das ist das einzigste was mich im Moment in Win 10 etwas ankotzt, alles andere funzt zu meiner vollsten Zufriedenheit.


----------



## Bumblebee (7. September 2015)

Welche Treiber hast du bisher versucht??


----------



## Stefan84 (7. September 2015)

355.80, 355.82, diverse BETAs, und die letzten den ich unter Win 7 genutzt habe (waren glaub ich der 353.63 und 355.60). Keiner hatte richtig funktioniert.
Ich vermute aber eher das es an der Kompatibilität zu Win 10 liegt, sind ja auch schon diverse Probleme in den Foren aufgetaucht. Unter Win 7 hatte ich nie Probleme damit, auch nicht als ich monatelang durchgefaltet habe.


----------



## brooker (7. September 2015)

Na dann, back to seven und Updates ausmachen.


----------



## Bumblebee (7. September 2015)

Bei mir läuft 355.60 ohne Probleme

Versuch doch mal 353.30 oder 352.84


----------



## Thosch (7. September 2015)

Ich für meinen Teil werde mit dem Umstieg noch warten bis die "Suppe" etwas garer geworden ist. Stefan84 ist sicherlich nicht der einzige mit solchen Probs. Und wenn ich beim F@H eins gelernt habe dann das das Sys stabil laufen muss, auch wg. des max. QRB.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. September 2015)

So Jungs und Mädels

Bin auch wieder Daheim, hab noch diese Woche Urlaub von Zuhause aus.  

Das mein Faltserver in meiner Abwesenheit nicht sauber durchgefaltet hat, sieht man ja schön an meinem "24h Avg". 
Dieses mal hat es "nur" den Grafikkartentreiber erwischt so das wenigstens die Xeons weiterfalten konnten > die letztes beiden male ging gar nichts mehr. 

In Zukunft wird ich mir wohl überlegen müssen ob es nicht besser ist, entweder unter Windows zu falten oder den Server gleich ganz ausschalte. 


Ps:
Ich bin mir nicht sicher wie lange meine GTX780 noch läuft:
Als wir heute aus dem Urlaub zurückgekommen sind, hab ich gesehen das beim Kühler der eine Lüfter nicht dreht > unter Last wenn mehr Drehzahl gebraucht wird dreht er zwar wieder, aber wer weiss wie lange noch. 
Da die Karte noch 15 Monaten Garantie hat, werde ich sicher keine Hand anlegen.


----------



## brooker (7. September 2015)

... einschicken und ne neue kommen lassen. Evtl gibt es ja ein Upgrade


----------



## binär-11110110111 (8. September 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> ... einschicken und ne neue kommen lassen. Evtl gibt es ja ein Upgrade



Auf jeden Fall ! Mir ist schon mal ne GraKa 2 Wochen NACH Ablauf der Garantie durchgebraten; dann doch lieber sofort einschicken und eine frische Karte mit neuer Garantie bekommen !


----------



## mattinator (8. September 2015)

Was ist denn das wieder für'n Quatsch ?


Spoiler



11:33:59:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 500000 out of 500000 steps  (100%)
11:33:59:WU01:FS00:0xa4ynamicWrapper: Finished Work Unit: sleep=10000
11:34:09:WU01:FS00:0xa4:
11:34:09:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Finished Work Unit:
11:34:09:WU01:FS00:0xa4:- Reading up to 4291992 from "01/wudata_01.trr": Read 4291992
11:34:09:WU01:FS00:0xa4:trr file hash check passed.
11:34:09:WU01:FS00:0xa4:- Reading up to 4605176 from "01/wudata_01.xtc": Read 4605176
11:34:09:WU01:FS00:0xa4:xtc file hash check passed.
11:34:09:WU01:FS00:0xa4:edr file hash check passed.
11:34:09:WU01:FS00:0xa4:logfile size: 341633
11:34:09:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Leaving Run
11:34:13:WU01:FS00:0xa4:- Writing 9271829 bytes of core data to disk...
11:34:14:WU01:FS00:0xa4one: 9271317 -> 8748084 (compressed to 94.3 percent)
11:34:14:WU01:FS00:0xa4:  ... Done.
11:34:15:WU01:FS00:0xa4:- Shutting down core
11:34:15:WU01:FS00:0xa4:
11:34:15:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
11:34:15:WU01:FS00:FahCore returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
11:34:15:WU01:FS00:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:7527 run:8 clone:5 gen:104 core:0xa4 unit:0x00000077fbcb017d558d50ac22dc4963
11:34:15:WU01:FS00:Uploading 8.34MiB to 128.143.199.97
11:34:15:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 128.143.199.97:8080
11:34:21:WU01:FS00:Upload 57.68%
11:34:27:WU01:FS00:Upload complete
11:34:28:WU01:FS00:Server responded WORK_QUIT (404)
11:34:28:WARNING:WU01:FS00:Server did not like results, dumping
11:34:28:WU01:FS00:Cleaning up


Ist das ein Workserver oder eine Mimose ?


> 11:34:28:WU01:FS00:Server responded WORK_QUIT (404)
> 11:34:28:WARNING:WU01:FS00:*Server did not like results*, dumping


"Nein, ich "esse" meine work unit nicht."


----------



## Gysi1901 (9. September 2015)

Übrigens, was habt Ihr alle für Steroide geschluckt? Über 13,5 Millionen in den letzten 24 Stunden, klasse


----------



## binär-11110110111 (9. September 2015)

mattinator schrieb:


> Was ist denn das wieder für'n Quatsch ?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



*Das Problem besteht schon seit ein paar Jahren; zuletzt wurde hier darüber berichtet:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...lkammer-pcgh-folding-home-thread-ii-2718.html

Ist das Resultat eines fehlerhaften Projekts, also falsch programmiert, oder das Ergebnis liegt bereits sauber vor. Dennoch hätte man Dir dann die Punkte geben müssen. *


----------



## mattinator (9. September 2015)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> *Das Problem besteht schon seit ein paar Jahren; zuletzt wurde hier darüber berichtet:
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...lkammer-pcgh-folding-home-thread-ii-2718.html*



Danke, hatte mir schon so etwas gedacht. So kann man halt auch "Energie verschwenden". Schade drum, aber nicht zu ändern. Zum Glück war es nur ein kleineres CPU-Projekt.


----------



## brooker (10. September 2015)

... was das denn?

Projekt: 9621 - 0x18 - Base Credit 160; TPF 11,4 secs und Estimated Credit 4000 PPDs

Mini WUs trotz Einstellung advanced und WUS size big ??


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. September 2015)

Ist doch süss. 
Wenn ich steuern könnte nur solche Mini-WUs zu bekommen, würde wenn ich am 1090T-Rechner bin auch meine GT520 mitfalten lassen.


----------



## brooker (10. September 2015)

... versuche es doch mit max-packet-size small


----------



## binär-11110110111 (10. September 2015)

@Mini-WU: Meine GT430 würde sich auch freuen. 

@max-packet-size small: Echt jetzt ? 

Nachtrag: Hab's gefunden. Sobald meine aktuelle WU durch ist, versuch ich mal mein Glück.


----------



## brooker (10. September 2015)

... ich mache doch bei so einem ernsten Thema wie Folding keine Scherze  - Daumen drück


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. September 2015)

Sofern binär nicht schneller ist, teste ich es morgen Abend mal.


----------



## simder (11. September 2015)

hallo zusammen 

so lasse meine Titan auch mal mit glühen und heize neben bei die Wohnung damit


----------



## brooker (11. September 2015)

... hehe, nun scheint ja alles recht gut zu laufen.?

Ein paar Kleinigkeiten könntest Du evtl. noch verbessern.

0. PassKey haste ja schon eingetragen oder?

1. FoldingPower-Regel von "medium" auf "full"

2. die Priorität der WU könnte noch erhöht werden - siehe hier  im Kapitel 7 

    Sag mir mal, wie Du das konkretzeitlich mit dem Falten machst, dann können wir das auf Deine Bedürfnisse einstellen.

Bin gespannt, wo wir wenn es fertig ist landen


----------



## binär-11110110111 (11. September 2015)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Sofern binär nicht schneller ist, teste ich es morgen Abend mal.



Da meine GPU-WU noch etwa 30 Stunden braucht (Stand 11.09, 10.30 Uhr), wünsche ich Dir viel Erfolg. Melde Dich auf jeden Fall ob's funzt, ich zieh nach !


----------



## Axel3131 (11. September 2015)

Guten Tag alle zusammen,

ich melde mich nach einer etwas längeren Pause auch wieder zurück. 

Was gibt es neues und was habe ich verpasst?

Grüße Axel3131


----------



## Thosch (11. September 2015)

Will ich auch mal nen Screenie "beisteuern" :  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brooker (11. September 2015)

@Tosch: hehe, das kann sich sehen lassen.  Hast Du "Client-type" "advanced" gesetzt, damit Du die großen WUs bekommst?


----------



## Axel3131 (11. September 2015)

Ganz so gut sieht es bei mir nicht aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich glaube ich muss mir auch die GTX 980 Ti holen


----------



## simder (11. September 2015)

passkey habe ich drin aber jetzt habe ich aufeinmal weniger PPD

hatte vorhin über 600000 hmm


----------



## brooker (11. September 2015)

Bin gerade aufm Weg zu ner Hochzeit. Morgen abend können wir uns das, wenn du magst, gemeinsam anschauen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. September 2015)

simder schrieb:


> passkey habe ich drin aber jetzt habe ich aufeinmal weniger PPD
> 
> hatte vorhin über 600000 hmm


Sieht für mich danach aus als taktet deine Titan X nicht mehr hoch > ich würde mal den Rechner neustarten.

Da du neu bist und es eventuell noch nicht weist:
Die Core21-WUs vertragen nicht ganz so hohe Taktraten wie die Core18-WUs.


----------



## Thosch (11. September 2015)

Yo ... läuft auf "advanced" ...


----------



## simder (11. September 2015)

hab jetzt ne 18 und wieder über 500000 behalte es im auge.
diese treiber resets bei windows 10 nerven beim Filme schauen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. September 2015)

Haut leider nicht hin mit Packetgrösse small :
Hat sich ne P7621 geholt und nach 30min waren gerade mal 0.05% berechnet (GT520 war beim falten übertaktet) > Faktzeit ~37Tage


----------



## brooker (11. September 2015)

Schade. Dann sind die wohl nicht als "small" definiert - schade. Oder versuche mal "advanced" noch dazu zu nehmen, evtl. greift es dann?


----------



## binär-11110110111 (12. September 2015)

Meine GT430 hat sich schon sooo gefreut - das bricht Ihr bestimmt die Shader-Einheiten, wenn sie es erfährt !  

Mal ernsthaft - ich dachte, daß der F@H-Cliente einem die passende WU zuweist und nicht eine, wo die Evil Dead-Line (ich weiß, der war flach) fast das Dreifache an Zeit überschreitet !? Das ist wirklich schade, da ich sehr gerne ältere Hardware aufschluffen würde.


----------



## mattinator (12. September 2015)

Manchmal sind "Abstürze" auch ganz lustig:


> 04:18:50:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1300000 out of 2500000 steps (52%)
> 04:18:54:WU00:FS01:0x18:ERROR:_*Guru Meditation*_ #3d41a24689e530af.710012f1a129bcc7 (1675264.1826920) '00/01/positions.xtc'
> 04:18:54:WU00:FS01:0x18:WARNING:Unexpected exit() call
> 04:18:54:WU00:FS01:0x18:WARNING:Unexpected exit from science code
> ...


----------



## Thosch (12. September 2015)

Und weils immer besser geht ... noch einer : 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe HFM.net inst. damit ich mal in der WU-History nachsehen kann was so für WUs durch sind aber bekomme es einfach nicht hin das mir da was angezeigt wird. Kann da auch keinen Pfad zu den log´s einstellen. Habe dann versucht von einem anderen Rechner mit HFM drauf zu zugreifen (der "z.Z.-Falter" führt keine Links aus PRGs aus "?") aber das ging ja mal soo was von mächtig in die Buchse das ich FaH (mehrfach) neu inst. musste. Wenigstens läuft jetzt FaH wieder.
Hat irwer ne Idee oder ein "hau-zu" ?? Das hier im Forum bezieht sich glaube ich auf die Vers. 0.6.x (?) und ist 3 Jahre alt.

Edit: ... es wird immer noch besser:  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  so gefällt mir das natürlich auch ...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. September 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> Schade. Dann sind die wohl nicht als Smalltalk definiert. Oder versuche mal advanced dazuzulernen.


Hab gerade getestet > Holt sich wieder die P7621 mit den 37 Falttagen


----------



## brooker (12. September 2015)

@Thosch: Dir schaue ich sehr gern in die Screenshots   - sind das Werte unter den Standard-Einstellungen von FAH oder haste da schon was gemacht? Wenn Standard, dann probier mal ob die TPF noch besser wird, wenn DU nur mit 6 CPU-Threads faltest 

Weiterhin mal ausprobieren was mit der TPF passiert, wenn Du im TaskManager die Prio der WU (bspw. 0x18) von "niedrig" auf "hoch" setzt. Das hat bei mir noch einen ordentlichen Schub gegeben. 

Zum HFM:  Wenn Du HFM auf dem Rechner installiert hast mit dem Du faltest, dann nehme die Adresse "127.0.0.1"; Port bleibt"36330" - dann sollte es gehen. Falls es weiterhin nicht klappt, können wir zusammen mal drüber schauen. Schrebib mal ne PN wann Du Zeit hast für TeamSpeaker und TeamViewer


----------



## Thosch (12. September 2015)

Danke dir schon mal für die Tipps. Nöööö, also ich habe das alles so gelassen, bis auf die CPU, die hab ich auf 4,2GHz hoch genommen. GraKa läuft mit Werkseinst., 1380 Clock, 3305 Mem.
Habe jetzt mal die Prio´s auf "Hoch" gesetzt und den CPU-Slot auf 6 runter. Im Taskmanager wird mir dann für die GPU 13% angezeigt und für die CPU 75. Vorher hatte ich mit 7 Cores 85%. Sollte also auch mit den 7 funzen da ja noch Luft in den %en ist.
Bei HFM habe ich natürlich die locale IP stehen auf dem Faltrechner. Nur nachdem ich dann die IP bei der Passwort-freien IP-Adresse eingegeben hatte ging nix mehr. Nach den ganzen Neuinst. hab ich im Mom auch keinen LOG-Ordner mehr. Wird der wieder eingerichtet vom PRG irwann ?
Wo sollten die PRG-Ordner am besten stehen, so wie von den Inst.-PRGs vorgegeben ? War da nich mal was das die in der obersten Ebene stehen sollten ?

Edit: logs-Ordner wieder da.
noch´n Edit: Meine NVidia-Cores stehen in ´nem Fermi-Ordner ... habe aber doch Maxwell ...  ...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. September 2015)

@Thosch:
 Lass die CPU mit 6 rennen!
 Wenn du sie auf 7 stellst, hat die 980 Ti nur einen virtuellen Kern zur Verfügung und wenn die Leistungsanforderung an die CPU grösser wird (bestes Beispiel Core21-WUs) wird die 980 Ti unnötig ausgebremst > das was du dann an PPD an der 980 Ti verlierst weil sie nur einen virtuellen Kern zur Verfügung hat, kannst du niemals mit der CPU wieder ausgleichen!


Bezüglich HFM:
Mit der lokalen IP des Netzwerk geht es nicht (sofern HFM auf dem Rechner mit 980Ti verwendet wird) > du musst die IP nehmen die im V7 eingetragen ist und die ist standardmässig die 127.0.0.1


----------



## Thosch (12. September 2015)

Ääähhhmmm ... hat der FX-8-Core virtuelle Kerne ...  ...

Bei HFM heißt das also ich muss eine andere IP (nicht die vom PC und auch nicht die locale) nehmen und in beiden eintragen, dann funzt das auch von nem anderen PC im Heimnetz aus ?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. September 2015)

Ich dachte es sei ein Intel. 

Beim AMD musst du es ausprobieren was besser ist > hab keine Ahnung wie sich diese halbe Recheneinheiten beim GPU-Falten verhalten. 


HFM:
Ich mach mal kurz ein paar Screenshots.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. September 2015)

HFM auf dem Falt-Rechner:
V7  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



HFM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




HFM auf anderem Rechner:
V7 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



HFM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So ist es bei mir eingestellt.



Als Info für unter Linux:
Da mein Server unter Linux faltet sieht es im HFM so aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (12. September 2015)

Thosch schrieb:


> noch´n Edit: Meine NVidia-Cores stehen in ´nem Fermi-Ordner ... habe aber doch Maxwell ...  ...



Nun, es ist Stanford bisher nicht aufgefallen, dass es auch modernere gibt


----------



## binär-11110110111 (12. September 2015)

Ein AMD FX-8-Kerner hat, so wie ich es verstanden habe, 4 Module mit je 2 Integerkernen, wobei hier die Effizienz, da ja immerhin 8 echte Integerkerne vorhanden sind, deutlich besser ist, als bei Intels HT. Ein Modul ist ca. so schnell wie 1,7 echte Kerne. Ein 8-Kerner mit 4 Modulen bringt demnach die Leistung eines echten 6,8 Kerners.


----------



## mattinator (12. September 2015)

@*Thosch*
Beim 7-er Folding-Client nimmt HFM die Projekte nur in die Datenbank, wenn HFM beim "Abliefern" der Projekte aktiv ist. Erst dann werden sie gezählt.


----------



## Thosch (13. September 2015)

Moin moin. Danke für die Tipps.
Ich werde wieder auf CPU 7 gehen, lief ja damit ganz gut. Der GPU-Core hat ja nie mehr wie 12-13% im Taskmanager. Ich denke aber das ich aber die CPU aussen vor lassen werde. Die 100W an Stromverbrauch mit vllt. 11-14 k an PPDs ... da takte ich die lieber auf 2 GHz runter und lass die Arbeit die Inno3d machen. 
Das mit HFM hatte ich anders in Erinnerung ... oder hatte ich das damals beim v6 schon auf _"Auto Run on Windows Startup" ..._ ich weiß es nicht mehr. War immer ganz gut wenn man sehen konnte ob oder wieviele WUs versemmelt wurden. Muss ichs mit merken, wenn Falten dann HFM vorher starten.   
Das mit dem Umstellen der Prio im Taskmanager bringt auch nur bei den akt. WUs was, wenn die Cores bei ner neuen wieder starten ist alles wieder auf niedrig.


----------



## brooker (13. September 2015)

@ Thosch: die CPU wegzulassen halte ich für die richtige Entscheidung. Mache das genau so  - die GPU bringt deutlich mehr und muss 100% performen können. 
     Stimmt, die gesetzte Priorität verfällt nach einer neuen WU - aber dafür gibt es Lösungen; schaue mal ins HowTo für den FAH unter Optimierungen - Bill2 und PRIO


----------



## brooker (13. September 2015)

Aufruf zur zur Faltaktion "Gamer folden gegen die Vergesslichkeit" anlässlich des Welt-Alzeimer-Tages am 21.09.2015 in online.

Bitte sagt Freunden, Bekannten und Verwandten Bescheid. 

Auf eine gute Aktion.

Grüße Brooker


----------



## brooker (13. September 2015)

@warawarawiiu: lass die GPUs mal auf 10% kommen, dann sollte sich das einpegeln  - wenn nicht, können wir auch schnell per Teamviewer nachschauen 

Schaue mal bitte in das HowTo zum FAH-Client unter "Optimierungen" - geht um die Erhöhung der Priorität

Teamnummer und Passkey schon eingetrgen? Wichtig, damit Du nach 10 WUs den Geschwindigkeitsbonus bekommst


----------



## warawarawiiu (13. September 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> @warawarawiiu: lass die GPUs mal auf 10% kommen, dann sollte sich das einpegeln
> 
> Schaue mal bitte in das HowTo zum FAH-Client unter "Optimierungen" - geht um die Erhöhung der Priorität
> 
> Teamnummer und Passkey schon eingetrgen? Wichtig, damit Du nach 10 WUs den Geschwindigkeitsbonus bekommst



Passkey und Name habe ich eingegeben.
Zweite gpu ist jetzt ebenfalls ordentlich ausgelastet.


----------



## brooker (13. September 2015)

... super   Wo stehen sie gerade an PPDs? Unter welchem Namen foldest Du?


----------



## hbf878 (13. September 2015)

Übertaktet jemand von euch mit MSI Afterburner?
Ich habe folgendes Problem: Meine GPU läuft mit 1215MHz@1256mV faltstabil. Wenn ich jedoch diese Werte bei Afterburner einstelle, "vergisst" Afterburner nach einiger Zeit unbeaufsichtigten Betriebs die veränderte Spannung, sodass die GPU mit 1215MHz@1219mV (Standardspannung) läuft. Das ist dann nicht mehr stabil und FAH schmiert ab. 
Hat jemand eine Idee, wie man das vermeiden kann oder kennt jemand ein besseres Programm zum OC?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(auf dem Bild sieht man die Diskrepanz zwischen eingestellter Spannung, ausgelesener Spannung laut Afterburner und ausgelesener Spannung laut GPU-Z)

edit: es handelt sich um eine HD 7870


----------



## warawarawiiu (13. September 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> ... super   Wo stehen sie gerade an PPDs? Unter welchem Namen foldest Du?



ich bin unter warawarawiiu im Team 70335 drin......

PPD?

Meinst du die PRCG?
Da steht bei CPU und jeweils den GPU immer was anderes.


z.b vorhin bei der GPU 1 (aber der auftrag ist schon abgeschlossen)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (13. September 2015)

Verdammter Mist, eine 4 Tage GPU WU war leider fehlerhaft, Abbruch bei 99,24% - NULL Punkte !


----------



## mattinator (13. September 2015)

hbf878 schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Idee, wie man das vermeiden kann oder kennt jemand ein besseres Programm zum OC?



Besser nicht unbedingt, aber ein anderes, welches ganz gut funktioniert: Nvidia Inspector.


----------



## brooker (13. September 2015)

@binär-11110110111: so ein Mist 

@hbf878: das ist komisch. Hast DU noch andere OC-Tools aufm Rechner, nicht das die sich beharken. Bitte mal alles mal deinstallieren, neu starten Afterburner wieder drauf und schauen. Wenn das wieder passiert, könntest DU es mal mit TRIXX versuchen. Damit aber ich meinen kleinen Falter OC und das läuft mit sehr geringen Resourcen.

@warawarawiiu: meine die Points per day - PPDs  - 563k PPDs pro Karte - nice


----------



## Thosch (13. September 2015)

NVidia-Inspector bei einer Radeon ...   ...
Im Afterburner vllt. die Einstellungen als Profil unten bei den Zahlen abspeichern und das aktivieren.


----------



## mattinator (13. September 2015)

Thosch schrieb:


> NVidia-Inspector bei einer Radeon ...   ...


Hatte ich nicht richtig mitbekommen, das Bild hatte ich nicht angeschaut, sry.


----------



## Thosch (14. September 2015)

Na ja, manchmal gibts solche PRGs die dem Namen nach nur für eine bestimmte HW sind und trotzdem bei anderen funzen ...


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (14. September 2015)

Sagt mal.
Weis jemand von euch ob man auch WU´s einfach abbrechen / löschen kann, so dass der Client gleich eine neue herunter läd ?


----------



## Bumblebee (14. September 2015)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Sagt mal.
> Weis jemand von euch ob man auch WU´s einfach abbrechen / löschen kann, so dass der Client gleich eine neue herunter lädt ?



Natürlich wissen wir das *alle* - mehr oder weniger
Ist aber, ausser in Notfällen, ein *NO-GO *und damit natürlich 
Darum steht eine solche Anleitung natürlich auch nicht so offen im Forum

Auf eine entsprechende PM wird aber sicher jeder antworten


----------



## warawarawiiu (14. September 2015)

Hi!


Ich folde ja grade fleissig mit meinem System mit knapp etwas über 1Million PPD :-

Abermeine Frage:

ich bekomme die Punkite ja noch nicht wirklich angerechnet weil ich erst 10 WU falten muss?
Kann ich auch erstmal 10 kleine WU Falten?
Denn die Momentanen sind bei den estimated Points bei mehr als 100.000 und ich krieg dafür ja praktisch keine punkte.


Also kann man irgendwie "kleine Pakete" priorisieren bis die punkte wirkllich zählen oder würdet ihr sagen einfach durchlaufen lassen?


Ach ja:
Wenn ich auf Arbeit bin, stecken mein Arbeits-Iphone und mein Privates HTC sowieso auf Arbeit am Ladegerät.
Kann man mit den Apps auch Punkte für das PCGH Team holen? (bin dort auch im WLAN Netz)

Würde mich ja nicht stören und die 9-10 Stunden die ich auf Arbeit sitze und das Handy faltet können ja nicht schaden


----------



## binär-11110110111 (14. September 2015)

Die Grundregel lautet: Ein F@H-Rechner kaut alles, auch bei mieser Punkteausbeute, z.B. 0x15 WUs. Im Vordergrund stehen hier die medizinischen Projekte, eine gute Punkteausbeute ist ein angenehmer Nebeneffekt.  

Gestern habe ich meine GT430 mit "max-packet-size small" gefüttert, die Laufzeit der 0x15 WU betrug 37 Tage. In diesem Fall habe ich das Projekt nach der "Pendelphase" wieder frei gegeben, da ich die Deadline nicht geschafft hätte.

Auch bei der Programm-Konfiguration kann es vorkommen, daß der Client automatisch WUs herunterlädt, welche kurze Zeit später nach erfolgreicher Einstellung (in den Slot-Optionen) wieder storniert werden. Dies macht der F@H-Client aber automatisch.


----------



## mattinator (14. September 2015)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Also kann man irgendwie "kleine Pakete" priorisieren bis die punkte wirkllich zählen oder würdet ihr sagen einfach durchlaufen lassen?



Die NaCl-Projekte sollten meines Wissens auch mitzählen. Also einfach mal ein paar Projekte im Chrome-Browser "durchjagen".



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Wenn ich auf Arbeit bin, stecken mein Arbeits-Iphone und mein Privates HTC sowieso auf Arbeit am Ladegerät.
> Kann man mit den Apps auch Punkte für das PCGH Team holen? (bin dort auch im WLAN Netz)
> 
> Würde mich ja nicht stören und die 9-10 Stunden die ich auf Arbeit sitze und das Handy faltet können ja nicht schaden
> ...



Gibt auch 'ne Android-App (https://folding.stanford.edu/home/f...foldinghome-client-for-android-mobile-phones/ / https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.sonymobile.androidapp.gridcomputing&hl=de), die zwar nur auf Sony-Smartphones laufen soll. Installiert hatte ich sie auch schon auf einem Galaxy, allerdings nicht getestet. Habe keinen Plan bzgl. HTC, gibt's da auch Android ? Bei Apple ja definitv nicht.


----------



## brooker (14. September 2015)

... NaCl zählt leider nicht


----------



## Bumblebee (14. September 2015)

mattinator schrieb:


> Die NaCl-Projekte sollten meines Wissens auch mitzählen. Also einfach mal ein paar Projekte im Chrome-Browser "durchjagen".



Das ist eine gute Frage - die sich daraus ergibt...

Am 29. Mai 2014 wurde ja der QRB(aka. "Bonuspunkte") vom NaCl entfernt
Falls das mit dem "Return-Counter" gekoppelt ist zählen die NaCl *nicht


Nachtrag: wie auch brooker über mir grad geschrieben hat *


----------



## mattinator (14. September 2015)

O.k., war an mir vorbeigegangen. Dann CPU-Folding-Client nutzen, sollte i.d.R. die erforderlichen 10 Projekte schneller liefern.


----------



## brooker (14. September 2015)

Fehlerbild Grafikkarten-Treiber wurde zurück gesetzt: mir ist folgendes aufgefallen

- passiert bei mir nur, wenn ich das OC Tool auflasse und/ oder Mozilla Firefox

- habe ich nur bei 0x18 WUs 

- hat nicht wirklich was mit dem Takt zu tun

Vermutung: OC-Tool stürzt ab und/oder beharkt sich mit FIrefox, ggfs. spielt die hohe CPU-Last der WU eine Rolle

Habt Ihr das auch so beobachten können?


----------



## Axel3131 (14. September 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich brauch mal kurz eure hilfe.
Ich habe eine GTX 770 und seit dem ich den neuen Treiber habe ist meine Punkte ausbeute ziemlich schlecht, wollte jetzt mal fragen, ob es einen "optimalen" Treiber gibt fürs falten und zocken?

Danke für eure hilfe.

Gruß 
Axel3131 / KhaosRipper


----------



## binär-11110110111 (14. September 2015)

Hab da mal ne Frage, weil ich noch nie darauf geachtet habe:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe heute zusätzlich auf meinem Laptop eine CPU-WU angefangen, die Proteine im 3D-Viewer blieben aber schwarz. Ist das ein Fehler oder wird hier der Fortschritt farblich simuliert ? 

Frage 2: Obwohl ich den Clienten auf FULL gestellt habe, arbeitet meine CPU nur zu 50%; habe einen Pentium 2020M (Ivy Bridge), 2 mal 2400MHz.


----------



## brooker (14. September 2015)

@Axel3131: schaue mal in das HowTo zum FAH-Client unter Optimierungen - da sind Treiber-Empfehlungen hinterlegt


----------



## Thosch (14. September 2015)

Hatte eben eine 9430-er WU fertig mit ca. 127k an Punkten ... das sind ja mächtige Dinger ...  ...

Edit: ... so sieht übrigens meine WU-History in HFM aus:  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... viele Infos gibts da ja nich ...    ...


----------



## brooker (14. September 2015)

@Thosch: gehe mal auf "Tools" und lade ein "Update", evtl. hilft das


----------



## Axel3131 (14. September 2015)

@brooker danke für deine Hilfe, hat super geklappt mache jetzt wieder 166k PPD vorher waren es ca.40-60k


----------



## Thosch (14. September 2015)

Unter Tools kann ich ja nur die Projects downloaden, ändert sich aber auch nix. Und unter Help Updates bringt auch nix weil es die akt. Vers. ist.


----------



## brooker (14. September 2015)

... sagt mal, was sind das für WUs mit 1000 oder weniger PPDs: michael-h - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## brooker (14. September 2015)

@Thosch: gehe mal in die Statistik-Ansicht, Strg+H, dann dort unter "Tools"; "refresh project data"; "all" und die Tabelle ist gefüllt


----------



## mattinator (14. September 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> Fehlerbild Grafikkarten-Treiber wurde zurück gesetzt: mir ist folgendes aufgefallen
> - passiert bei mir nur, wenn ich das OC Tool auflasse und/ oder Mozilla Firefox


Hast Du im Firefox die Hardwarebeschleunigung deaktiviert ?

@Thosch: Hast Du im HFM.NET die richtige (neue) psummary-Seite eingetragen:  Folding@home Projects Summary ?


----------



## sc59 (14. September 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> ... sagt mal, was sind das für WUs mit 1000 oder weniger PPDs: michael-h - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats



brooker nicht Credit mit PPD verwechseln bitte.
zur Frage : ohne Anhalt an das Sys und die Wu´s wird die das keiner sagen können.


----------



## brooker (14. September 2015)

... nene, ist schon klar. Ich vermute, dass hier kein Bonus wegen der Zeit ausgeschüttet wurde und trotzdem empfinde ich den Credit als sehr gering. Könnte evtl. CPU WUs sein, oder?


----------



## mattinator (14. September 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> Könnte evtl. CPU WUs sein, oder?



Lt. Project-Liste (Folding@home Projects Summary) könnten die mit den 1000 Punkten entweder 9618-er oder 9752-er ohne QRB sein:


9618|171.67.108.31|p9618|23178|0.50|1.00|
*1000*
|100|GRO_A4|Description|kmckiern|0.75
9752|171.64.65.99|p9752|175000|0.50|1.00|
*1000*
|100|GRO_A4|Description|harrigan|0.75Analog lässt sich der 850-er Wert als 7520-er Projekt identifizieren:


7520|128.143.199.97|ctx-mut|97484|3.30|6.00|
*850*
|100|GRO_A4|Description|kasson|3.7etc. ...

EDIT:


8607|155.247.166.220|p8607|10785|4.80|10.50|
*314*
|100|GRO_A4|Description|vvoelz|0.75
8608|155.247.166.220|p8608|10788|4.80|10.50|
*314*
|100|GRO_A4|Description|vvoelz|0.75

9011|171.64.65.124|p9011|38215|4.05|8.77|
*219*
|100|GRO_A4|Description|sryckbos|0.75
9013|171.64.65.124|p9013|38433|4.05|8.77|
*219*
|100|GRO_A4|Description|sryckbos|0.75
9014|171.64.65.124|p9014|38153|4.05|8.77|
*219*
|100|GRO_A4|Description|sryckbos|0.75
9015|171.64.65.124|p9015|38174|4.05|8.77|
*219*
|100|GRO_A4|Description|sryckbos|0.75

9007|171.64.65.124|p9007|33820|3.84|8.32|
*207*
|100|GRO_A4|Description|sryckbos|0.75
9016|171.64.65.124|p9016|33807|3.84|8.32|
*207*
|100|GRO_A4|Description|sryckbos|0.75
9017|171.64.65.124|p9017|33808|3.84|8.32|
*207*
|100|GRO_A4|Description|sryckbos|0.75
9018|171.64.65.124|p9018|33815|3.84|8.32|
*207*
|100|GRO_A4|Description|sryckbos|0.75
9021|171.64.65.124|p9021|33808|3.84|8.32|
*207*
|100|GRO_A4|Description|sryckbos|0.75
9022|171.64.65.124|p9022|33808|3.84|8.32|
*207*
|100|GRO_A4|Description|sryckbos|0.75
9023|171.64.65.124|p9023|33803|3.84|8.32|
*207*
|100|GRO_A4|Description|sryckbos|0.75
9024|171.64.65.124|p9024|33808|3.84|8.32|
*207*
|100|GRO_A4|Description|sryckbos|0.75
9025|171.64.65.124|p9025|33812|3.84|8.32|
*207*
|100|GRO_A4|Description|sryckbos|0.75
9026|171.64.65.124|p9026|33810|3.84|8.32|
*207*
|100|GRO_A4|Description|sryckbos|0.75
9027|171.64.65.124|p9027|33810|3.84|8.32|
*207*
|100|GRO_A4|Description|sryckbos|0.75
9028|171.64.65.124|p9028|33809|3.84|8.32|
*207*
|100|GRO_A4|Description|sryckbos|0.75


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. September 2015)

Weiss einer zufälligerweise was die P8106 und P8108 eigentlich für Projekte sind? 

Hab leider keine Angaben bei Standfort gefunden oder ich suche in der falschen Ecke.


----------



## mattinator (14. September 2015)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Weiss einer zufälligerweise was die P8106 und P8108 eigentlich für Projekte sind?
> 
> Hab leider keine Angaben bei Standfort gefunden oder ich suche in der falschen Ecke.


Dto., selbe Quelle (jetzt auch mit Tabellen-Überschrift ):


Project Number|Server IP|Work Unit Name|Number of Atoms|Preferred (days)|Final deadline (days)|Credit|Frames|Code|Description|Contact|Kfactor
*8106*
|128.143.231.201|ha_spawnvar|1340422|4.00|43.00|5856|100|GRO_A5|Description|kasson|3.92
*8108*
|128.143.231.201|ha_mut1v|1334300|4.30|54.00|7349|100|GRO_A5|Description|kasson|3.91


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. September 2015)

@mattinator:
Die Daten kannte ich schon (sind auch im HFM hinterlegt).

Ich meinte welche Krankheit damit untersucht wird (Alzheimer, Parkinson, ...).

Wenn ich die Projekte suche, finde ich keine Angaben:
P8106 > Folding@Home Projects
P8108 > Folding@Home Projects


----------



## mattinator (15. September 2015)

Ach so, hatte ich schon fast vermutet. Dass die Beschreibung leerist, hatte ich dann auch gemerkt. Hier steht etwas mehr: https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=66&t=27322&hilit=8106.


> Project 8106 is going straight to full FAH, as it's similar to some work units we've run before and is a control for the new projects.
> Project 8107 simulates membrane fusion using tethers analogous to work by our experimental collaborators.
> Project 8108 simulates what happens to membrane fusion when the fusion proteins are defective.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (15. September 2015)

Projekt 810x: Membranfusion


Die Fusion biologischer Membranen ist ein essentieller Schritt vieler zellulärer Prozesse. So sind zum Beispiel Transportvorgänge hochmolekularer Stoffe (DNA, Medikamente, Botenstoffe) in einer Zelle (Exo- und Endozytose) mit einer Membranfusion gekoppelt. Untersuchungen (der Fusionsproteine) dienen u.a. auch der Mechanismen der Virusinfektion zur Entwicklung besserer Schutz- und Therapiemöglichkeiten von Viruskrankheiten.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. September 2015)

Dann werden mein Xeons halt keine Alzheimer-Forschung an den Aktionstagen betreiben > es ginge nur wenn ich wieder mit 3 CPU-Clienten falten würde, aber dass nicht wirklich effizient.


----------



## Thosch (15. September 2015)

Also nach dem (gefühlten) 100.x heute früh hatte ich endlich was zu Lesen in der WUH, keine Ahnung warum das da auf einmal funzte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber nun ja ... es funzt halt.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (16. September 2015)

Auch wenn meine CPU kein Alzheimer-Projekt bekommen hat, ist eine Auslastung von 100% auf allen Kernen über 3 Stunden ein recht seltener Anblick:   




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Muschkote (16. September 2015)

Wasn das nu wieder für ein Rotz?



Spoiler



20:52:26:WU01:FS01:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:9430 run:26 clone:7 gen:81 core:0x18 unit:0x00000065ab40413855474bf9ce55d0ff
20:52:26:WU01:FS01:Uploading 24.07MiB to 171.64.65.56
20:52:26:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.64.65.56:8080
20:52:26:WU00:FS01:Starting
20:52:26:WU00:FS01:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Olli/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_21.fah/FahCore_21.exe -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 6760 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia
20:52:26:WU00:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 7888
20:52:26:WU00:FS01:Core PID:7812
20:52:26:WU00:FS01:FahCore 0x21 started
20:52:27:WU00:FS01:0x21:*********************** Log Started 2015-09-15T20:52:26Z ***********************
20:52:27:WU00:FS01:0x21roject: 9712 (Run 77, Clone 7, Gen 37)
20:52:27:WU00:FS01:0x21:Unit: 0x000000b5ab40416255b9b2ac1c1e3f30
20:52:27:WU00:FS01:0x21:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
20:52:27:WU00:FS01:0x21:Machine: 1
20:52:27:WU00:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file core.xml
20:52:27:WU00:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file integrator.xml
20:52:27:WU00:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file system.xml
20:52:27:WU00:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file state.xml
20:52:28:WU00:FS01:0x21igital signatures verified
20:52:28:WU00:FS01:0x21:Folding@home GPU Core21 Folding@home Core
20:52:28:WU00:FS01:0x21:Version 0.0.11
20:52:32:WU01:FS01:Upload 8.83%
20:52:40:WU01:FS01:Upload 10.13%
20:52:54:WU01:FS01:Upload 10.39%
20:53:00:WU01:FS01:Upload 11.69%
20:53:06:WU01:FS01:Upload 16.10%
20:53:09:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 0 out of 1280000 steps (0%)
20:53:09:WU00:FS01:0x21:Temperature control disabled. Requirements: single Nvidia GPU, tmax must be < 110 and twait >= 900
20:53:12:WU01:FS01:Upload 20.00%
20:53:18:WU01:FS01:Upload 25.19%
20:53:24:WU01:FS01:Upload 29.61%
20:53:30:WU01:FS01:Upload 34.28%
20:53:36:WU01:FS01:Upload 39.73%
20:53:42:WU01:FS01:Upload 45.45%
20:53:48:WU01:FS01:Upload 50.38%
20:53:54:WU01:FS01:Upload 56.62%
20:54:00:WU01:FS01:Upload 61.81%
20:54:06:WU01:FS01:Upload 68.04%
20:54:12:WU01:FS01:Upload 73.50%
20:54:18:WU01:FS01:Upload 79.21%
20:54:24:WU01:FS01:Upload 83.88%
20:54:30:WU01:FS01:Upload 88.30%
20:54:36:WU01:FS01:Upload 94.01%
20:54:42:WU01:FS01:Upload 98.43%
20:55:02:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 12800 out of 1280000 steps (1%)
20:56:44:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 25600 out of 1280000 steps (2%)
20:58:25:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 38400 out of 1280000 steps (3%)
21:00:07:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 51200 out of 1280000 steps (4%)
21:01:48:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 64000 out of 1280000 steps (5%)
21:03:30:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 76800 out of 1280000 steps (6%)
21:05:24:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 89600 out of 1280000 steps (7%)
21:07:06:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 102400 out of 1280000 steps (8%)
21:08:47:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 115200 out of 1280000 steps (9%)
21:10:28:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 128000 out of 1280000 steps (10%)
21:12:10:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 140800 out of 1280000 steps (11%)
21:13:51:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 153600 out of 1280000 steps (12%)



Hab es grade erst gesehen, nach einem Rechnerneustart bin ich das Teil mit massiven Verlusten losgeworden.


----------



## Thosch (16. September 2015)

So´ne 9712 hatte ich auch schon, Frame Time von 01:10 min, PPD v. ü. 520k.


----------



## mattinator (16. September 2015)

Muschkote schrieb:


> Hab es grade erst gesehen, nach einem Rechnerneustart bin ich das Teil mit massiven Verlusten losgeworden.



Da warst Du nicht der einzige:


Spoiler



19:13:58:WU01:FS01:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:9430 run:43 clone:3 gen:91 core:0x18 unit:0x00000069ab40413855474c686ed1742c
19:13:58:WU01:FS01:Uploading 24.04MiB to 171.64.65.56
19:13:58:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.64.65.56:8080
19:14:04:WU01:FS01:Upload 22.36%
19:14:10:WU01:FS01:Upload 40.04%
19:14:17:WU01:FS01:Upload 57.73%
19:14:24:WU01:FS01:Upload 70.73%
19:14:30:WU01:FS01:Upload 83.99%
19:14:36:WU01:FS01:Upload 97.25%
...
04:41:21:WU01:FS01:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:9430 run:43 clone:3 gen:91 core:0x18 unit:0x00000069ab40413855474c686ed1742c
04:41:21:WU01:FS01:Uploading 24.04MiB to 171.64.65.56
04:41:21:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.64.65.56:8080
04:45:35:WU01:FS01:Upload 0.52%
04:45:35:WARNING:WU01:FS01:Exception: Failed to send results to work server: Transfer failed
04:45:35:WU01:FS01:Trying to send results to collection server
04:45:35:WU01:FS01:Uploading 24.04MiB to 171.65.103.160
04:45:35:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.65.103.160:8080
04:45:41:WU01:FS01:Upload 16.12%
04:45:48:WU01:FS01:Upload 27.82%
04:45:54:WU01:FS01:Upload 34.84%
04:46:00:WU01:FS01:Upload 39.52%
04:46:07:WU01:FS01:Upload 44.20%
04:46:14:WU01:FS01:Upload 57.73%
04:46:20:WU01:FS01:Upload 67.09%
04:46:26:WU01:FS01:Upload 74.11%
04:46:33:WU01:FS01:Upload 81.13%
04:46:41:WU01:FS01:Upload 88.15%
04:46:49:WU01:FS01:Upload 94.91%
04:47:02:WU01:FS01:Upload complete
04:47:02:WU01:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
04:47:02:WU01:FS01:Final credit estimate, 81518.00 points


Normalerweise bekomme ich für die Projekte ca. 120K.


----------



## Muschkote (16. September 2015)

@Thosch,

die Rede ist nicht von der 9712, sondern von der zuvor nicht zu Ende gesendeten 9430.
Scheinbar gab es wohl Serverprobleme, weil mattinator das gleiche Problem hatte. Ist nur ärgerlich wenn man es erst 1 Tag später merkt, hat etwa 60000 Punkte gekostet.

Es gab aber auch keine weiteren automatischen Uploadversuche.
Wenn ich das nicht bemerkt hätte, wäre die Rechnerei wohl umsonst gewesen.


----------



## brooker (16. September 2015)

... Männers, nicht verzagen. Wir holen das wieder raus!


----------



## Bumblebee (16. September 2015)

... auch mal was fürs Auge - 1'648'971 PPD


----------



## mattinator (16. September 2015)

Muschkote schrieb:


> Es gab aber auch keine weiteren automatischen Uploadversuche.


Bei mir unter Linux hing der FAHClient-Prozess "fest", der den Upload gestartet hatte. Wenn dann die Gegenseite zu einem ungünstigen Zeitpunkt nicht mehr antwortet, ist der Prozess im I/O-Wait und kehrt daraus nicht allein zurück. Das kann man programmtechnisch z.B. verhindern, wenn man einen zusätzlichen "Überwachungs"-Thread startet, der den Fortschritt des Uploads kontrolliert, ggf. beendet und neu startet oder mit asynchronem I/O. Beides ist scheinbar im Folding-Client so nicht implementiert.



brooker schrieb:


> ... Männers, nicht verzagen. Wir holen das wieder raus!


Wenn das mal klappt, im Moment "stottern" zumindest die Stats-Server wieder:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brooker (16. September 2015)

@Bumblebee: hast Du die einfach so bekommen, oder Slotoptions gesetzt? Wenn ja, welche waren das?


----------



## binär-11110110111 (17. September 2015)

*FRAGE:* Ich bekomme morgen eine zweite GPU (Asus NVIDIA GeForce GTX750TI PH) und würde gerne beide (auch meine aktuelle GT740) zum Falten verwenden. Als Grafikausgabe verwende ich DANN die iGPU vom i5-4570.

Das Problem ist, daß GPU-Z "CUDA" nun nicht mehr anzeigt, welches zum Falten aber dringend benötigt wird. Ist das ein Fehler ? Falten tut die GT740 trotzdem und zwar genau so schnell, wie als primäre GPU. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brooker (17. September 2015)

... das sollte nur ein Prob von GPUZ sein. Das funktioniert trotzdem.


----------



## DOcean (17. September 2015)

guck mal in der NV Steuerung unter Physx nach...

Ich hatte das mal Monitor an iGPU angeschlossen -> Physx nur noch über die CPU...
(der primäre hing immer noch an der dez. GPU)

Welche Auswirkungen das jetzt aufs Falten hat kA...


----------



## mattinator (17. September 2015)

@*binär-11110110111*
Nach der Installation der zweiten Karte die NVIDIA-Treiber einfach noch mal drüberinstallieren.


----------



## simder (17. September 2015)

hmm wieso fange ich immer mit über 500000 ppd an und es geht immer auf unter 250000 runter egal was ich mache . 
Es sollte dich mehr drin sein ?
Takt stimmt und Auslastung auch


----------



## Bumblebee (17. September 2015)

.. einfach so .. Slot-Optionen wie immer (advanced)


----------



## mattinator (17. September 2015)

@*simder*
Pausiert der GPU-Client zwischendurch, fährst Du den Rechner runter oder zockst nebenbei ?


----------



## Thosch (17. September 2015)

Bei meiner 980 Ti sind/waren bei der WU so um die 468k an PPDs "drinnen". Vllt. kommt die Titan nach hinten raus noch mal "hoch".   
Oder irwelche Stromsparmechanismen an ... ??

Edit:   Die 9138er WUs laufen auch nicht schlecht, >528k PPDs.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (17. September 2015)

Habe vorhin schon mal etwas rumgebastelt. Im ASRock UEFI mußte ich lediglich die Option *IGPU Multi-Monitor *aktivieren. Danach habe ich den Intel HD Grafiktreiber installiert, System neu gestartet und nun werden iGPU und GPU sauber mit ALLEN Optionen angezeigt.


----------



## simder (17. September 2015)

mattinator schrieb:


> @*simder*
> Pausiert der GPU-Client zwischendurch, fährst Du den Rechner runter oder zockst nebenbei ?


Ja ich fahre in ab und an runter lasse eine wu nie durch laufen. 
Aber werde ich jetzt dich mal machen und beobachten ob es da auch runter geht. 
Takt ist 1300 mhz Auslastung bei ca 95 Prozent je nach wu.


----------



## simder (17. September 2015)

simder schrieb:


> Ja ich fahre in ab und an runter lasse eine wu nie durch laufen.
> Aber werde ich jetzt dich mal machen und beobachten ob es da auch runter geht.
> Takt ist 1300 mhz Auslastung bei ca 95 Prozent je nach wu.


Update neue kleine wu ich lass mal durchlaufen komplett 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. September 2015)

simder schrieb:


> Ja ich fahre in ab und an runter lasse eine wu nie durch laufen.


Da liegt das Problem:
Wenn du die WU nicht durchfalten lässt sprich mit Pausen drin, sinkt der Bonus massiv und der V7 zeigt dir das auch so entsprechend an.


----------



## simder (17. September 2015)

achso danke ich dachte schon stimmt was nicht ok 
dann lasse ich  die wu´s immer durhlaufen


----------



## Thosch (17. September 2015)

simder schrieb:


> Ja ich fahre in ab und an runter lasse eine wu nie durch laufen.
> ...



Wieso denn das ? Da geht ja der ganze QRB flöten ...  ... Was steckt da für ein Ansinnen dahinter ??


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. September 2015)

@simder:
Denk dran auf "Finisch" zu klicken:
So faltet er nur die aktuelle WU fertig, holt sich aber im Anschluss keine neue WU > sonst fehlt dir bei der nächsten WU schon wieder Bonuspunkte.


----------



## simder (17. September 2015)

ich depp danke ok jetzt hole punkte für uns


update : so jetzt rennt es danke an euch. 670000 kann sich sehen lassen


----------



## brooker (18. September 2015)

Topic von Alex: Hab ich jetzt ne Wissenslücke oder hat Standfort was geändert?

So viel ich weiss und dass deckt sich auch mit meinen Beobachtungen, wird für die Datenvorbereitung der GPU nur ein einzelner Thread belastet.

Konkretes Beispiel wäre meine Beobachtung bei den Core21-Projekten:
Von den 32 Threads meines Servers wird ein einziger mit 100% belastet > hab es schon ausprobiert in den ich den CPU-Client pausiert habe (ist ne Weile her seit dem Test).

... das ist wohl leider so, bedeutet aber auch, dass dieser einzelne Thread dafür zuständig ist die GPU zu versorgen. Und da der FAH-Client bzw. der Core standardgemäß auf der Prio "idle" läuft, ist es leider so, dass diese eine Thread die GPU, je nach WU-Typ, limitieren kann. Daher sollte, je nach Core-Geschwindigkeit und GPU möglich ein zweiter Thread, ohne Aufgabe im FAH oder NaCl bleiben. Dann ist nämlich immer genug Kapaziät frei, sodass der "idle" greifen kann.
Nun kann man mit bspw. Bill2 - siehe HowTo FAH-Client, Optimierungen - die Prio der Core dauerhaft ändern und Threads den Aufgaben zuweisen. Damit bekommt man es ganz gut in den Griff. 

Kleines Beispiel für die Limitierung: 

Mein "kleiner Falter" der sonst mit einer AMD 260X arbeitet und dabei der GPU eine normale Auslastung (über 92%) bescherrt, kann einer potenteren GPU wie der GTX 970 nicht genügend Daten zur Verfügung stellen. Die GPU hat nur eine Auslastung von ca. 74% bei einer 0x21 WU. Dieser Effekt scheint bei Nvidias stärker ausgeprägt zu sein und hängt wohl mit der Architektur zusammen. Sprich, ich brauche eine passende CPU um die GPU nicht zu limitieren.

Nun entsteht die Frage, wie schnell muss die GPU oder der Thread sein, damit die GPU sich voll entfalten kann. Dazu habe ich leider bisher keine Antwort. Ich weiß nur, dass bei einer GTX 970 OC ein 3570K @4,7GHz eine Auslastungen zwischen 23 und 25% erfährt und die GPU zwischen 92-94% Auslastung liegt. Sprich, selbst eine solche schnelle CPU kann noch limitieren.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (18. September 2015)

Interessant: Bei mir habe ich beobachtet, daß die Nivea GT740 ca. 22-31% meiner Core i5-4570 beansprucht, bei einem 18er-Projekt. Die Auslastung ist verteilt auf allen 4 Kernen.


----------



## mattinator (18. September 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> Ich weiß nur, dass bei einer GTX 970 OC mit 3570K @4,7GHz Auslastungen zwischen 23 und 25% erfährt. Sprich, selbst das kann noch limitieren.



Meinst Du kurzzeitige oder dauerhafte GPU-Last von 23 bis 25 % ? Die kurzzeitige ist bei diesen GPU-Projekten normal, da zyklisch ein Teil der Berechnungen nahezu exclusive von der CPU berechnet wird.
EDIT: Du meinst die CPU-Last, oder ?


----------



## brooker (18. September 2015)

... ich meine die CPU-Last. Die Belastung ist dauerhaft vorhanden. Bei mir verteilt sich die Last leider nicht auf alle Kerne sondern bleibt nur auf einem.

@binär-11110110111: Wie hast Du das mit der Lastverteilung hinbekommen? Das würde mir sehr helfen.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (18. September 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> @binär-11110110111: Wie hast Du das mit der Lastverteilung hinbekommen? Das würde mir sehr helfen.



Ich lasse die Slot-Optionen auf Auto (also -1) & die Extra-Slot-Optionen leer. 21er WUs hatte ich bisher aber noch nicht. Vielleicht verhält es sich hier dann anders !? 

Nachtrag: Slot-Optionen kann ich einstellen, also eine spezielle GPU ansteuern mit gpu-index Null oder Eins, ...


----------



## LikZ (18. September 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> Nun entsteht die Frage, wie schnell muss die GPU oder der Thread sein, damit die GPU sich voll entfalten kann. Dazu habe ich leider bisher keine Antwort. Ich weiß nur, dass bei einer GTX 970 OC ein 3570K @4,7GHz eine Auslastungen zwischen 23 und 25% erfährt und die GPU zwischen 92-94% Auslastung liegt. Sprich, selbst eine solche schnelle CPU kann noch limitieren.



Das halte ich für nicht ganz korrekt, denn der gleiche 3570k zeigt bei einer 980Ti genauso GPU Last von 92-96%. Die Wu's arbeiten einfach nie auf 100% . Das ist aber kein Limit. Bei deinem "kleinen Falter" mit 74% allerdings schon.


----------



## brooker (18. September 2015)

... bist Du sicher? Woher kommt dann die fehlende Auslastung? Andere Aufgaben bringen die GPu doch auch auf 100% und wenn nicht, ist es eine CPU-Limitierung.

PS: Bist Du bei der Aktion eigentlich dabei und wann steigst Du ein?


----------



## mattinator (18. September 2015)

Jetzt spinnen sie wohl komplett bei Stanford, 8h Folding und Stromverbrauch ohne erkennbaren Grund voll für'n A...:


Spoiler



06:18:53:WU02:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.200:80
06:18:54:WU02:FS01:Assigned to work server 171.64.65.56
06:18:54:WU02:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: RUNNING gpu:0:GM204 [GeForce GTX 970] from 171.64.65.56
06:18:54:WU02:FS01:Connecting to 171.64.65.56:8080
06:18:57:WU02:FS01ownloading 1.51MiB
06:18:59:WU02:FS01ownload complete
06:18:59:WU02:FS01:Received Unit: id:02 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:9430 run:1 clone:5 gen:141 core:0x18 unit:0x0000009bab404138554746560c91dd3e
06:18:59:WU02:FS01:Starting
06:18:59:WU02:FS01:Running FahCore: /usr/bin/FAHCoreWrapper /var/lib/fahclient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Linux/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_18.fah/FahCore_18 -dir 02 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 22241 -checkpoint 3 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia -forceasm
06:18:59:WU02:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 31060
06:18:59:WU02:FS01:Core PID:31064
06:18:59:WU02:FS01:FahCore 0x18 started
06:18:59:WU02:FS01:0x18:*********************** Log Started 2015-09-18T06:18:59Z ***********************
06:18:59:WU02:FS01:0x18roject: 9430 (Run 1, Clone 5, Gen 141)
06:18:59:WU02:FS01:0x18:Unit: 0x0000009bab404138554746560c91dd3e
06:18:59:WU02:FS01:0x18:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
06:18:59:WU02:FS01:0x18:Machine: 1
06:18:59:WU02:FS01:0x18:Reading tar file state.xml
06:18:59:WU02:FS01:0x18:Reading tar file system.xml
06:18:59:WU02:FS01:0x18:Reading tar file integrator.xml
06:18:59:WU02:FS01:0x18:Reading tar file core.xml
06:18:59:WU02:FS01:0x18igital signatures verified
06:18:59:WU02:FS01:0x18:Folding@home GPU core18
06:18:59:WU02:FS01:0x18:Version 0.0.4
06:19:04:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 0 out of 16000000 steps (0%)
06:19:04:WU02:FS01:0x18:Temperature control disabled. Requirements: single Nvidia GPU, tmax must be < 110 and twait >= 900
06:23:53:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 160000 out of 16000000 steps (1%)
06:28:40:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 320000 out of 16000000 steps (2%)
06:33:28:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 480000 out of 16000000 steps (3%)
06:38:14:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 640000 out of 16000000 steps (4%)
06:43:01:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 800000 out of 16000000 steps (5%)
06:47:49:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 960000 out of 16000000 steps (6%)
06:52:36:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 1120000 out of 16000000 steps (7%)
06:57:22:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 1280000 out of 16000000 steps (8%)
07:02:09:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 1440000 out of 16000000 steps (9%)
07:06:56:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 1600000 out of 16000000 steps (10%)
07:11:44:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 1760000 out of 16000000 steps (11%)
07:16:30:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 1920000 out of 16000000 steps (12%)
07:21:17:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 2080000 out of 16000000 steps (13%)
07:26:04:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 2240000 out of 16000000 steps (14%)
07:30:50:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 2400000 out of 16000000 steps (15%)
07:35:39:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 2560000 out of 16000000 steps (16%)
07:40:25:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 2720000 out of 16000000 steps (17%)
07:45:11:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 2880000 out of 16000000 steps (18%)
07:49:57:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 3040000 out of 16000000 steps (19%)
07:54:44:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 3200000 out of 16000000 steps (20%)
07:59:33:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 3360000 out of 16000000 steps (21%)
08:04:19:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 3520000 out of 16000000 steps (22%)
08:09:06:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 3680000 out of 16000000 steps (23%)
08:13:51:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 3840000 out of 16000000 steps (24%)
08:18:38:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 4000000 out of 16000000 steps (25%)
08:23:27:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 4160000 out of 16000000 steps (26%)
08:28:13:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 4320000 out of 16000000 steps (27%)
08:33:00:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 4480000 out of 16000000 steps (28%)
08:37:46:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 4640000 out of 16000000 steps (29%)
08:42:33:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 4800000 out of 16000000 steps (30%)
08:47:21:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 4960000 out of 16000000 steps (31%)
08:52:08:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 5120000 out of 16000000 steps (32%)
08:56:55:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 5280000 out of 16000000 steps (33%)
09:01:42:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 5440000 out of 16000000 steps (34%)
09:06:29:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 5600000 out of 16000000 steps (35%)
09:11:18:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 5760000 out of 16000000 steps (36%)
09:16:05:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 5920000 out of 16000000 steps (37%)
09:20:52:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 6080000 out of 16000000 steps (38%)
09:25:40:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 6240000 out of 16000000 steps (39%)
09:30:27:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 6400000 out of 16000000 steps (40%)
09:35:15:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 6560000 out of 16000000 steps (41%)
09:40:03:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 6720000 out of 16000000 steps (42%)
09:44:50:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 6880000 out of 16000000 steps (43%)
09:49:37:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 7040000 out of 16000000 steps (44%)
09:54:24:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 7200000 out of 16000000 steps (45%)
09:59:14:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 7360000 out of 16000000 steps (46%)
10:04:01:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 7520000 out of 16000000 steps (47%)
10:08:47:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 7680000 out of 16000000 steps (48%)
10:13:34:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 7840000 out of 16000000 steps (49%)
10:18:22:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 8000000 out of 16000000 steps (50%)
10:23:12:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 8160000 out of 16000000 steps (51%)
10:27:59:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 8320000 out of 16000000 steps (52%)
10:32:46:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 8480000 out of 16000000 steps (53%)
10:37:33:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 8640000 out of 16000000 steps (54%)
10:42:21:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 8800000 out of 16000000 steps (55%)
10:47:10:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 8960000 out of 16000000 steps (56%)
10:51:57:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 9120000 out of 16000000 steps (57%)
10:56:44:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 9280000 out of 16000000 steps (58%)
11:01:32:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 9440000 out of 16000000 steps (59%)
11:06:19:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 9600000 out of 16000000 steps (60%)
11:11:08:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 9760000 out of 16000000 steps (61%)
11:15:55:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 9920000 out of 16000000 steps (62%)
11:20:42:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 10080000 out of 16000000 steps (63%)
11:25:30:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 10240000 out of 16000000 steps (64%)
11:30:17:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 10400000 out of 16000000 steps (65%)
11:35:06:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 10560000 out of 16000000 steps (66%)
11:39:53:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 10720000 out of 16000000 steps (67%)
11:44:41:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 10880000 out of 16000000 steps (68%)
11:49:27:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 11040000 out of 16000000 steps (69%)
11:54:15:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 11200000 out of 16000000 steps (70%)
11:59:04:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 11360000 out of 16000000 steps (71%)
12:03:52:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 11520000 out of 16000000 steps (72%)
12:08:39:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 11680000 out of 16000000 steps (73%)
12:13:27:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 11840000 out of 16000000 steps (74%)
12:18:14:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 12000000 out of 16000000 steps (75%)
12:23:03:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 12160000 out of 16000000 steps (76%)
12:27:50:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 12320000 out of 16000000 steps (77%)
12:32:37:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 12480000 out of 16000000 steps (78%)
12:37:24:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 12640000 out of 16000000 steps (79%)
12:42:12:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 12800000 out of 16000000 steps (80%)
12:47:01:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 12960000 out of 16000000 steps (81%)
12:51:49:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 13120000 out of 16000000 steps (82%)
12:56:36:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 13280000 out of 16000000 steps (83%)
13:01:23:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 13440000 out of 16000000 steps (84%)
13:06:10:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 13600000 out of 16000000 steps (85%)
13:11:00:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 13760000 out of 16000000 steps (86%)
13:15:48:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 13920000 out of 16000000 steps (87%)
13:20:35:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 14080000 out of 16000000 steps (88%)
13:25:22:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 14240000 out of 16000000 steps (89%)
13:30:10:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 14400000 out of 16000000 steps (90%)
13:34:58:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 14560000 out of 16000000 steps (91%)
13:39:46:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 14720000 out of 16000000 steps (92%)
13:44:33:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 14880000 out of 16000000 steps (93%)
13:49:20:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 15040000 out of 16000000 steps (94%)
13:54:07:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 15200000 out of 16000000 steps (95%)
13:58:57:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 15360000 out of 16000000 steps (96%)
14:03:44:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 15520000 out of 16000000 steps (97%)
14:08:31:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 15680000 out of 16000000 steps (98%)
14:13:18:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 15840000 out of 16000000 steps (99%)
*14:18:05:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 16000000 out of 16000000 steps (100%)*
14:18:07:WU02:FS01:0x18:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
14:18:07:WU02:FS01:0x18:Saving result file checkpointState.xml
14:18:08:WU02:FS01:0x18:Saving result file checkpt.crc
14:18:08:WU02:FS01:0x18:Saving result file log.txt
14:18:08:WU02:FS01:0x18:Saving result file positions.xtc
14:18:12:WU02:FS01:0x18:Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
14:18:13:WU02:FS01:FahCore returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
14:18:13:WU02:FS01:Sending unit results: id:02 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:9430 run:1 clone:5 gen:141 core:0x18 unit:0x0000009bab404138554746560c91dd3e
14:18:13:WU02:FS01:Uploading 24.12MiB to 171.64.65.56
14:18:13:WU02:FS01:Connecting to 171.64.65.56:8080
14:18:20:WU02:FS01:Upload 26.69%
14:18:26:WU02:FS01:Upload 44.05%
14:18:33:WU02:FS01:Upload 66.08%
14:18:39:WU02:FS01:Upload 84.73%
*14:18:47:WU02:FS01:Upload complete
14:18:47:WU02:FS01:Server responded WORK_QUIT (404)
14:18:47:WARNING:WU02:FS01:Server did not like results, dumping
14:18:47:WU02:FS01:Cleaning up*


Wenn das jetzt zur Regel wird, bin ich hier weg.Da ist mir mein Geld für den Strom dann doch zu schade.


----------



## Amigafan (18. September 2015)

mattinator schrieb:


> Jetzt spinnen sie wohl komplett bei Stanford, 8h Folding und Stromverbrauch ohne erkennbaren Grund voll für'n A...:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Derzeit scheinen einige dieser WU´s Probleme zu haben - alles 9430er .

 Und - leider bist Du nicht der Einzige, den es getroffen hat - habe derer 2 "produziert" - ebenfalls Ergebnis "gedumpt".   
Auch im FF lese ich darüber.
Bevor Du endgültig "die Zelte abbrichst", lasse mir Zeit, auch Deine WU zu posten - mal sehen, wie man sich dazu äußert - es kann allerdings etwas dauern . . . 

PS:
Es könnte auch der Server, der die Ergebnisse "sammelt", ein Problem haben - angeblich zeigt er - lt. Protokoll - Überlastung an 


Edit:
Problem gepostet, jetzt heißt es warten . . .


----------



## Stefan84 (18. September 2015)

Bei mir sind auch 2 WU's gedumpt worden...  
"*Server did not like results, dumping"  
*Wenn das länger so bleibt, dann "did not like" ich auch nicht mehr... Kann da den Mattinator voll und ganz verstehen.


----------



## brooker (18. September 2015)

... hatte auch schon zwei    - ich hoffe aber, dass Stanfort daran was gemacht habt. Schön ist was anderes.

Männers, nicht verzagen, wir holen das zusammen wieder auf!   ... Ihr könnt ja mal kurz einen Blick in meine Stats werfen


----------



## hbf878 (18. September 2015)

Blockiert doch,*solange das o.g. Problem besteht*, Server 171.64.65.56 mit der Firewall. Dann bekommt ihr keine 9430er mehr und es wird kein Strom mehr unnötig verbraten. 
Auf anderen Servern wie z.B. 171.64.65.98 müssten noch genug WUs liegen, die ihr auch falten könnt (Core 21).


----------



## Amigafan (18. September 2015)

Dann schreibt mir bitte eine kurze PM  - eventuell ein Log des/ der Projekte, wie es mattinator getan hat - das reicht.
Ich ergänze dann meinen Post mit Euren gedumpten Projektdaten zur Überprüfung durch Stanford und gebe Bescheid, sobald sich jemand des Problems angenommen hat bzw. das Ergebnis daraus.


Edit:
Wenn ich als "Entschädigung" für die Wartezeit noch ein paar dieser WU bekomme, ist das akzeptiert:
Project: 9129 (R 8, C 5, G 97): Cur. Time / Frame : 00:01:21 - 470.186,5 PPD


----------



## mattinator (18. September 2015)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Bevor Du endgültig "die Zelte abbrichst", lasse mir Zeit, auch Deine WU zu posten - mal sehen, wie man sich dazu äußert - es kann allerdings etwas dauern . . .
> ...
> Edit:
> Problem gepostet, jetzt heißt es warten . . .


Danke, dass Du Dich so bemühst.

EDIT:


hbf878 schrieb:


> Blockiert doch,*solange das o.g. Problem besteht*, Server 171.64.65.56 mit der Firewall.


Da ich meine Linux-Firewall nicht aktiviert habe, habe ich das mal in der FRITZ!-Box konfiguriert (ging recht fix). Mal sehen, was der Folding-Client dazu sagt, da sie nicht einfach still blockt, sondern einen Hinweis anzeigt.


----------



## Thosch (18. September 2015)

Hatte bis heute 4 Stk von den 9430ern, die 5. diesen Nachmittags "dump-te" auch ...  ... akt. läuft gerade wieder eine ...


----------



## brooker (18. September 2015)

@Thosch: *Daumen drück*


----------



## mattinator (18. September 2015)

mattinator schrieb:


> Da ich meine Linux-Firewall nicht aktiviert habe, habe ich das mal in der FRITZ!-Box konfiguriert (ging recht fix). Mal sehen, was der Folding-Client dazu sagt, da sie nicht einfach still blockt, sondern einen Hinweis anzeigt.


Hat so nicht funktioniert, gab sogar Probleme mit dem Upload. Aber wahrscheinlich hatte ich in der FRITZ!-Box etwas falsch konfiguriert. Hatte zwar den Zugriff vorher" positiv" und "negativ" getestet, aber irgendwie läuft es so nicht. Werde mal nach der Linux-Firewall schauen.

EDIT: Also in FRITZ!-Box wieder alles zurück. Im Linux Mint gufw installiert (ufw war schon drin) und für 171.64.65.56 eine ausgehende Ablehnen-Regel für TCP/IP erstellt. Damit wird nicht "still geblockt", sondern ein Verbindungsfehler gemeldet:

```
nc -vz 171.64.65.56 80
nc: connect to 171.64.65.56 port 80 (tcp) failed: Connection refused
nc -vz 171.64.65.56 8080
nc: connect to 171.64.65.56 port 8080 (tcp) failed: Connection refused
```
Mal sehen, was der Folding-Client beim nächsten Up- / Download "sagt". Falls jemand ernsthafte Einwände gegen dieses "Cheaten" hat, Bescheid geben. Ich deaktiviere dann die Regel auch wieder, will ja hier im Team niemanden übervorteilen.
ps: Firewall ist nicht so mein "Spezialgebiet".


----------



## Muschkote (18. September 2015)

Ich komme noch mal auf das Thema CPU-Limitierung zurück, ich konnte da auch Interessante Zusammenhänge erkennen.
Als ich mir eine 2. GTX 970 gekauft hatte, dachte ich mir auch, dass der Unterbau relativ egal ist solange mindestens ein 2 Kerner darauf seine Arbeit verrichtet.
Ich hatte dafür noch ein Asus M3N HT Deluxe nebst Athlon 64 X2 5200 EE mit 2,6GHz zur Verfügung. Die dort verbaute GTX 970 erwirtschaftete vorher in meinem Hauptrechner etwa 270k ppd.
Zu meinem Erstaunen waren es bei dem Athlon mit 2,6GHz nur ca. 210k ppd bei einer CPU-Auslastung von ca. 52% relativ gleichmäßig verteilt auf beide Kerne. Da ich noch wusste, dass der Prozessor vor einigen Jahren auch mit 3,1GHz lief, habe ich ihn mal auf Konservative 3GHz übertaktet und konnte einen deutlichen Anstieg der GPU-Auslastung festellen. Ich habe die Werte leider nicht mehr genau vorliegen aber die GPU-Auslastung stieg etwa von 85% auf 90% und die GTX faltete nun etwa 240k ppd.
Da mir das aber immernoch zu wenig war, baute ich ein weiteres mal um und kombinierte die GTX nun in dem Rechner meiner Frau mit einem Xeon E3 1230 mit 3,4GHz (Turbo) und siehe da, die 270k ppd waren in etwa wieder erreicht, wie zuvor in meinem System mit Xeon E3 1230 v3 mit 3,7GHz (Turbo).
Meine Vergleiche basieren auf gleichen WUs, sodass ich sagen kann, dass *ein höherer CPU Takt zu mehr ppd der GPU führt!

*Und das scheinbar unabhängig von der CPU Architektur!


----------



## brooker (18. September 2015)

... ich bin gerade dabei eine Feldversuch dazu zu organisieren. Gerade suche ich PCGHler mit CPU um die 5GHz, da meine eigene nicht zu hoch kommt. Ich möchte wissen, wann der Thread nicht mehr zu 25% ausgelastet ist, sondern nur mit 20, z.B.. Dann ist definitiv kein Limit mehr da und die GPu kann frei falten. Bin gespannt wo das ist.

Aber noch eine Frage @ Muschkote: bei mir nimmt sich die WU immer nur einen Thread. Wie kann ich einen zweiten zuweisen?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. September 2015)

Bei mir faltet gerade auch eine P9430 > hoffentlich gibt es keine Probleme


----------



## Amigafan (18. September 2015)

*@Muschkote*

Das ist richtig,  sollte aber nicht unbekannt sein - ich habe  nämlich diese Zusammenhänge schon einmal vor Monaten hier im Forum  erläutert - in Verbindung mit neueren GPU-WU´s.

Dabei liegt die Größe des Gewinns auch an der Programmierung der WU´s selber:
 -  die Vorbereitungszeit der Daten für die GPU (zwischen einigen Sekunden  bis hin zu mehreren Minuten) - je kürzer, desto geringer ist der  zusätzliche Gewinn durch eine schnelle CPU.
 - unterschiedliche  Verifikations-Intervalle (zwischen 2,5 über 5 bis hin zu 12,5-Frames -  daher teilweise auch stark schwankende PPD) - je länger das Intervall,  desto geringer der Einfluß der CPU.
Diese Zeiten/Intervalle kann man  auch selber den Logs entnehmen (dabei findet man aber keine Intervalle a  2,5 Frames, sondern abwechselnde Intervalle von 2 und 3 Frames -  sichtbar an den unterschiedlich langen Framezeiten).

Vor allem in  Verbindung mit den neueren Core-Familien (Core18 bzw. 21) ist dieser  Einfluß gestiegen. Daher gilt zu überlegen, ob man eine  langsame CPU  mit einer extrem leistungsfähigen GPU kombiniert und dabei deutlich  Potenzial brach liegen läßt oder eine schnellere/übertaktete CPU nutzt,  die aber nur als Treiber der GPU dient (auch bei Übertaktung kein  wesentlicher Anstieg des Verbrauchs, da nur ein Kern aktiv!).
Letztendlich obliegt aber diese Entscheidung jedem einzelnen von Euch . . .


----------



## brooker (18. September 2015)

... alles wird gut! 

PS: ich habs gerade hinbekommen mehrere Threads zuzuweisen: Programm aus dem HowTo zum FAH-Client. Rule für 0x18 angelegt und alle 4 Threads zugewiesen. Nun wird alles über 4 Threads verteilt - jedenfalls nach Ressourcenmonitor. Bin auf die TPF gespannt


----------



## Amigafan (18. September 2015)

Kurze Info betreff *WU9430* vom Projektverantwortlichen *cxh*:

*Thanks for the report! The work server hosting that project was running  out of disk space. I've since freed up some more. Please let me know if  the problem persists!*

Leider gibt es noch keine Info bezüglich der Punkte, also habe ich nachgefragt . . .


----------



## hbf878 (18. September 2015)

Muschkote schrieb:


> Und das scheinbar unabhängig von der CPU Architektur!


Aber (nur ums festzuhalten) abhängig vom Hersteller der GPU, mit der gefaltet wird. AMD-GPUs brauchen nahezu keine CPU-Leistung - mein i5 auf 1,1GHz liefert immer noch genug Rechenleistung für meine 7870 (entsprechend einer R9 270X). 

@brooker:
Dass deine 260X besser ausgelastet wird als die 970 liegt nicht nur daran, dass die Karten unterschiedlich leistungsfähig sind, sondern ist auch durch die unterschiedlichen GPU-Hersteller bedingt. Die CPU deines Falters böte auch genug Rechenleistung für eine R9 390X oder andere Topkarten von AMD.

Die Threadzuweisung in Bills Process Manager oder im Taskmanager sagt nur, auf welchen Kernen der Prozess laufen _darf_. Bei multithreadfähigen leistungsfordernden Prozessen kann man mit dieser Funktion Kerne "freihalten", damit das OS verzögerungsfrei läuft. Einen single-thread-Prozess multithreadingfähig machen kann man damit leider nicht  ..


----------



## brooker (18. September 2015)

@Hbf878: der Unterschied bei dem notwendigen Support der CPU für die GPU ist mir bekannt. Deshalb habe ich ja eine AMD im kleinen Falter im Einsatz. Trotzdem habe ich bei der Aufbereitung am Anfang Wartezeiten von bis zu 10min pro WU, da der AMD 5000 zu schwach ist.
In meinem "großen" Rechner habe ich den Eindruck, dass die deutlich übertaktete CPU trotzdem noch limitiert.

Schade, dass ich mit Bills2 das nicht wirklich hinbekomme. Kann man nicht in den Wurzel vom FAH-Client was einstellen zur verwendeten Threadanzahl?


----------



## mattinator (18. September 2015)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Kurze Info betreff *WU9430* vom Projektverantwortlichen *cxh*:
> 
> *Thanks for the report! The work server hosting that project was running  out of disk space. I've since freed up some more. Please let me know if  the problem persists!*



Wenn die Server bei unseren Kunden so "laufen" würden, wäre unsere Fa. längst Pleite. OmG., das kann doch wohl nicht wahr sein !?



brooker schrieb:


> Kann man nicht in den Wurzel vom FAH-Client was einstellen zur verwendeten Threadanzahl?



Single threaded programmiert ist nun mal single threaded. Das kann man ggf. nur mit einer Virtualisierung "verteilen".


----------



## brooker (18. September 2015)

@matti: Virtualisierung ist ein gutes Stichwort. Hast Du da eine Idee womit das gehen könnte?


----------



## mattinator (18. September 2015)

Leider bekommt man die GPU noch nicht richtig in die VM. Alles Andere wäre kein Problem.



mattinator schrieb:


> Mal sehen, was der Folding-Client beim nächsten Up- / Download "sagt".


Der letzte Up- und Download ging ohne Fehler durch, allerdings hat der Client auch nicht auf den workserver 171.64.65.56 zugegriffen.


----------



## simder (19. September 2015)

ich habe auch mal wegen dem Cpulimit geschaut weil mein i7 4970k mit 4,8 Ghz nicht gerade schwach ist.
Es wird auch nur ein Core  beansprucht bis max 90 %


----------



## Muschkote (19. September 2015)

Das mit der Threadverteilung kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, bei mir werden irgendwie alle genutzt. Habe da auch nix dran rumgefummelt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (19. September 2015)

mattinator schrieb:


> Der letzte Up- und Download ging ohne Fehler durch, allerdings hat der Client auch nicht auf den workserver 171.64.65.56 zugegriffen.


Hat scheinbar funktioniert:


Spoiler



01:59:18:WU02:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.200:80
*01:59:19:WU02:FS01:Assigned to work server 171.64.65.56
01:59:19:WU02:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: RUNNING gpu:0:GM204 [GeForce GTX 970] from 171.64.65.56
01:59:19:WU02:FS01:Connecting to 171.64.65.56:8080
01:59:19:WARNING:WU02:FS01:WorkServer connection failed on port 8080 trying 80
01:59:19:WU02:FS01:Connecting to 171.64.65.56:80
01:59:19:ERROR:WU02:FS01:Exception: Failed to connect to 171.64.65.56:80: Connection refused*
*01:59:19:WU02:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.200:80
01:59:20:WU02:FS01:Assigned to work server 171.64.65.61
01:59:20:WU02:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: RUNNING gpu:0:GM204 [GeForce GTX 970] from 171.64.65.61
01:59:20:WU02:FS01:Connecting to 171.64.65.61:8080
01:59:21:WU02:FS01ownloading 3.03MiB
01:59:24:WU02:FS01ownload complete
01:59:25:WU02:FS01:Received Unit: id:02 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:9140 run:17 clone:0 gen:206 core:0x18 unit:0x000000e50a3b1e6155664dc209f85d4e*
01:59:25:WU02:FS01:Starting
01:59:25:WU02:FS01:Running FahCore: /usr/bin/FAHCoreWrapper /var/lib/fahclient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Linux/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_18.fah/FahCore_18 -dir 02 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 22241 -checkpoint 3 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia -forceasm
01:59:25:WU02:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 15564
01:59:25:WU02:FS01:Core PID:15568
01:59:25:WU02:FS01:FahCore 0x18 started
01:59:25:WU02:FS01:0x18:*********************** Log Started 2015-09-19T01:59:25Z ***********************
01:59:25:WU02:FS01:0x18roject: 9140 (Run 17, Clone 0, Gen 206)
01:59:25:WU02:FS01:0x18:Unit: 0x000000e50a3b1e6155664dc209f85d4e
01:59:25:WU02:FS01:0x18:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
01:59:25:WU02:FS01:0x18:Machine: 1
01:59:25:WU02:FS01:0x18:Reading tar file core.xml
01:59:25:WU02:FS01:0x18:Reading tar file system.xml
01:59:25:WU02:FS01:0x18:Reading tar file integrator.xml
01:59:25:WU02:FS01:0x18:Reading tar file state.xml
01:59:25:WU02:FS01:0x18igital signatures verified
01:59:25:WU02:FS01:0x18:Folding@home GPU core18
01:59:25:WU02:FS01:0x18:Version 0.0.4
01:59:36:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 0 out of 2500000 steps (0%)
01:59:36:WU02:FS01:0x18:Temperature control disabled. Requirements: single Nvidia GPU, tmax must be < 110 and twait >= 900
02:01:02:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 25000 out of 2500000 steps (1%)


Danke an *hbf878*, als Not-Variante ist das nicht schlecht.


----------



## brooker (19. September 2015)

@simder: danke für die Unterstützung. Auf welchen Thread liegt die WU 0x**?

@Muschlote: was für eine CPU hast Du?


----------



## brooker (19. September 2015)

Scandal_cH schrieb:


> naja im grunde ist es ziemlich einfach xD... wen ich meine eigene wohnung habe, kann ich so viel strom brauchen, wie ich bezahlen kann.
> im moment bezahlen das noch meine eltern und ich bekomme immer ein schlechtes gewissen, wen ich mein rechner durch laufen lasse (obwohl wir eine pv anlage haben xD). weiter ist halt im moment noch das problem das mein rechner da steht wo ich schlafe, bei ca 300-400 watt ist das eine gute heizung. also kann ich ihn schon deswegen nicht durchlaufen lassen.
> tja und dann kommt noch ineffiziente fold hardware dazu. I7 3960x braucht zu viel strom für das was er leistet. die hd 7970 ist auch nicht mehr gerade aktuell und macht ca 120k ppd. einfacher gesagt, sobalt ich den fold server/rechner durchlaufen lassen kann, kommt bessere hardware hin.
> 
> ...



Hab das mal hierhin gezogen, bei der Würdigung ist das offtopic und wir wollen den Admin ja nicht wecken 

Es gibt einen User bei uns, der gerade an so einem Projekt arbeitet. Ziel ist der Aufbau eines Quad-SLI-Systems. Offen ist derzeit die Frage nach der CPU. Deshalb bin ich gerade wegen dem Thema "CPU-Limit" unterwegs


----------



## binär-11110110111 (19. September 2015)

@Intel Xeon Phi Coprozessor: So ein Teil würde in der Tat mächtig rennen, nur habe auch ich habe an anderer Stelle gelesen, daß der F@H-Client den Phi gar nicht unterstützt - stimmt das ??? 

Als was wird so ein Phi eigentlich angesprochen, als GPU oder CPU ?


----------



## brooker (19. September 2015)

...den Phi haben wir schon durchgesprochen. Man bekommt für diesen keine direkten WUs und müsste aufteilen. Dieses macht die CPU-Falterei dann noch ineffektiver. Der Phi wird als CPU angesprochen.


----------



## LikZ (19. September 2015)

mattinator schrieb:


> Hat scheinbar funktioniert:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



das klappt leider nicht dauerhaft. Irgendwann setzt er sich auf den Server fest und hat Connection Timouts, die sich jedesmal verdoppeln. Dann steht der Rechner den ganzen Tag still. Hab das Ganze damals bei Core 15 genutzt.


----------



## Thosch (19. September 2015)

Ich habe es auch mal ausprobiert und keinen Unterschied feststellen können. Ob ich die CPU mit 2,4 oder 3GHz laufen lasse, die Auslastung der GraKa schwankt immer zw. 80 und 91 %.  Lt. SIV64 schwankt die CPU-Auslastung auch immer zw.12-14 % und auf allen Modulen verteilt.
Btw.: Meine letzte(n) 9430er wurden korrekt angenommen.


----------



## brooker (19. September 2015)

... hmmm, das ergibt so richtig keinen Sinn. 

Was hast Du für eine GPU am Laufen? Nvidia?


----------



## Thosch (19. September 2015)

980 Ti ...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. September 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> ...den Phi haben wir schon durchgesprochen. Man bekommt für diesen keine direkten WUs und müsste aufteilen. Dieses macht die CPU-Falterei dann noch ineffektiver. Der Phi wird als CPU angesprochen.


Wenn der Phi als CPU angesprochen wird, wieso kann man dann mit dem keine BigSMPs falten die für hohe Thread-Anzahlen ausgelegt sind?


----------



## brooker (19. September 2015)

... ich hatte in der Vergangenheit diesbezüglich Bumblebee konsultiert  und genau diese Antwort bekommen. Details weiß ich leider nicht.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (19. September 2015)

So, habe nun beide Karten im Faltvorgang.
Die GT 740 braucht 25% CPU-Last
Die GTX 750 Ti nur 0-2% CPU-Last - warum auch immer ?
Die Auslastung der GT 740 liegt bei 99%
Die Auslastung der GTX 750 Ti liegt bei 97%.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (19. September 2015)

Bekommen die Bauer"n" vom FAH-Client es irgendwann mal gebacken die I-GPU vom Skylake mit einbinden zu können ???
Ich dachte die wollen Ergebnisse haben ...
Wir leben mittlerweile in Zeiten der APU ... Schlafen die, oder ham die schlicht und ergreifend kein Bock  ... Mal ehrlich ... Nachvollziehen kann ich das leider nicht. So gerne ich das auch wollte ...


----------



## simder (19. September 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> @simder: danke für die Unterstützung. Auf welchen Thread liegt die WU 0x**?
> 
> @Muschlote: was für eine CPU hast Du?


Das weiß ich leider nicht mehr . Glaub  core 3


----------



## binär-11110110111 (19. September 2015)

@iGPU

Zumal die Konkurrenz nicht schläft:
BOINC-Projekte mit Intel iGPU Unterstützung
Welche Prozessoren haben eine für Boinc verwendbare iGPU eingebaut?
Alle iGPUs mit OpenCL. Aktuell sind das folgende Modelle:
Intel HD Graphics 2500, 4000, 4200, 4400, 4600, 5000
Iris Graphics 5100, 5200


So Stanford - und IHR ?


----------



## mattinator (19. September 2015)

LikZ schrieb:


> das klappt leider nicht dauerhaft. Irgendwann setzt er sich auf den Server fest und hat Connection Timouts, die sich jedesmal verdoppeln. Dann steht der Rechner den ganzen Tag still. Hab das Ganze damals bei Core 15 genutzt.


Das ist der Unterschied in meiner Firewall zwischen "Ablehnen" und "Verbieten". Beim "Verbieten" wird die Verbindung geblockt, d.h. der FAHClient steht im I/O-Wait und hängt sich dann ggf. auf. Mit "*Ablehnen*" bekommt der Client die Meldung "Verbindungsfehler" und die Socket-Connection wird gleich wieder beendet. Genauso hat es bei mir seit dem Erstellen der Firewall-Regel jedesmal  funktioniert (war bisher allerdings nur 2 x). Der Client hat dann sofort den nächsten Workserver genommen.


----------



## Muschkote (19. September 2015)

@brooker
Das sollte in meinem Bild eigentlich zu erkennen sein.


----------



## brooker (19. September 2015)

@Muschkote: ... Du hast so Recht. Sorry


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. September 2015)

Hab im Rahmen des Clients umstellen für unsere Faltaktion mir den Spass erlaubt mal den CPU-Client ohne Flags mit 30 Threads laufen zu lassen: 
P7530 ~135kPPD
P9752 ~171kPPD
P9761 ~169kPPD

Im Vergleich dazu die BigSMP die ja ideal für solche Systeme wie meins sein sollen:
P8106 ~115kPPD 
P8108 ~125kPPD


----------



## brooker (19. September 2015)

... dann hat diese Aktion ja schon mal eine gute Erkenntnis eingebracht!


----------



## Amigafan (20. September 2015)

Bis jetzt leider keine Antwort von *cxh* darauf, ob die gedumpten Daten der WU´s 9430 verloren sind und ob es Punkte dafür gibt . . .


BTW
Hab mal wieder meine "alte" HD7870 in Stellung gebracht - die hat sich gleich eine Core21-WU 9704 geschnappt und faltet diese bei 1200MHz GPU-Takt in etwa 4:06 pro Frame - damit erreicht sie über 110K PPD.
Im Vergleich zu meiner GTX670 (unter Ubuntu)  hat die HD7870 (Win7, Cat. 14.9) damit mehr als 10% "Vorsprung" erreicht - ohne die neuen Core21-WU´s herrschte etwa Gleichstand in Bezug auf erreichbare PPD - bei etwas höherem Verbrauch der nVidia-GPU.
Es sieht so aus, dass es Zeit wird, die GTX670 "in Rente" zu schicken - sie ist (für mich) zu ineffizient geworden . . . 
Damit bleibt wohl die HD7870 als Faltkarte erhalten - viel kaputt gehen kann ja nicht mehr (die Lüfter/Lüftersteuerung sind schon hin , aber ein 120mm-Lüfter kühlt diese besser als die originalen 2 Lüfter ).


----------



## binär-11110110111 (20. September 2015)

Error, Crashed, Bad Work Unit - was soll der Mist ?  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (20. September 2015)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Error, Crashed, Bad Work Unit - was soll der Mist ?



Ja, passiert leider manchmal - ist dann immer zum 
Ich lösche dann immer den entsprechenden core
Beim anschliessenden neu-herunterladen regelt es sich dann (eigentlich) immer


----------



## binär-11110110111 (20. September 2015)

Chaos total:

Obwohl meine GTX 750 Ti faltet, wird (mal wieder) meine GT 610 angezeigt. Hinzu kommt, daß die GTX UNSUPPORTED sein soll ?
Siehe Bilder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe den F@H-Clienten ganz NEU aufgezogen, GPU.txt ist voll.

Nebenbei falte ich nun eine  0x17WU, Version 0.0.52, Projekt 10466.

Nachtrag: Hatte gestern die GT 740 & die GTX 750 Ti am falten. Wenn ich die 740 im Clienten pausiert habe, pausierte die 750 & umgekehrt.


----------



## mattinator (20. September 2015)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Nachtrag: Hatte gestern die GT 740 & die GTX 750 Ti am falten. Wenn ich die 740 im Clienten pausiert habe, pausierte die 750 & umgekehrt.



In den Slot-Konfigurationen der GPU's die "gpu-index"e tauschen (0 / 1).


----------



## binär-11110110111 (20. September 2015)

mattinator schrieb:


> In den Slot-Konfigurationen der GPU's die "gpu-index"e tauschen (0 / 1).



Super - läuft !


----------



## brooker (20. September 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Dann limitiert wohl die CPU. Ein Thread steht der GPU zur Verfügung, an der Auslastung ändert sich nicht.
> Naja, muss ich wohl damit leben, ist ja nicht das Ende der Welt, auch wenn es natürlich schade ist.



... sofern Deine CPU nicht von anderen Programmen ausgelastet ist, kannst Du mit der Erhöhung der Priorität der WU (0x**] im Taskmanager die Auslastung der GPU erhöhen. Standardgemäß faltet der FAH mit der Priorität "idle".


----------



## binär-11110110111 (20. September 2015)

Geht doch: 

16:57:18:WU01:FS01:Upload 94.02%
16:57:28:WU01:FS01:Upload complete
16:57:28:WU01:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
16:57:28:WU01:FS01:Final credit estimate, 23604.00 points
16:57:28:WU01:FS01:Cleaning up

Nun kann ich meine GT 740 auch wieder dazu packen.


----------



## mattinator (20. September 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> kannst Du mit der Erhöhung der Priorität der WU (0x**] im Taskmanager die Auslastung der GPU erhöhen. Standardgemäß faltet der FAH mit der Priorität "idle".



Ich habe mal hier im Linux ein bisschen mit der Prozeßpriorität der GPU-Folding-Cores "herumexperimentiert". Falls ich nicht irgendwie ein besonders gutes Projekt erwischt habe, hat es doch einen unerwartet hohen Einfluss: beim Projekt 9146 ist die TPF von 01:21 auf 01:12 gesunken. Habe gleich mal mein Folding-Protokoll-Überwachungs-Script dementsprechend angepasst, werde das Ganze mal beobachten. Vllt. teste ich das auch noch bei den CPU-Cores.


----------



## brooker (20. September 2015)

... meine Rede. Im Windows ist es das Selbe. Prio hoch = :o)


----------



## brooker (20. September 2015)

... mal eine Frage: nutzt F@H schon AVX2?


----------



## Amigafan (21. September 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> ... mal eine Frage: nutzt F@H schon AVX2?



Kurze Antwort: Nein . . .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. September 2015)

Übrigens macht ein alter Bekannter bei unserer Faltaktion auch mit > picar81_4711


----------



## Bumblebee (21. September 2015)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Übrigens macht ein alter Bekannter bei unserer Faltaktion auch mit > picar81_4711



 SUPIE - hoffentlich meldet er auch mal wie es (ihm) so geht ....


----------



## kampfschaaaf (21. September 2015)

Hai, 

hat hier schon jemand eine* AMD  Fury oder gar Fury-X* am falten? Die Computeleistung würde mich brennend interessieren. 
MfG


----------



## Z28LET (21. September 2015)

Die Computeleistung bringt leider nicht so viel, wenn der Client nicht darauf optimiert ist.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (21. September 2015)

kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Hai,
> 
> hat hier schon jemand eine* AMD  Fury oder gar Fury-X* am falten? Die Computeleistung würde mich brennend interessieren.
> MfG



Laut meiner Recherchen bei der Konkurrenz *ca 350K PPD !*


----------



## arcDaniel (21. September 2015)

350K PPD für eine Fury X finde ich eher so lala...

Ich bekomme mit einer GTX980 (leichtes OC) auf 375K PPD, dies für einen Bruchteil des Stromverbrauchs. Im Gegensatz zu Games wo man über +/-50Watt die Schultern zucken kann, macht das beim 24/7 Falten aber schon einen Unterschied.

Falten ist ja etwas, wo an sich die Compute Leistung der  GPU wichtig ist, und hier müssten doch gerade die AMD Karten Punkten.


----------



## Leob12 (21. September 2015)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> 350K PPD für eine Fury X finde ich eher so lala...
> 
> Ich bekomme mit einer GTX980 (leichtes OC) auf 375K PPD, dies für einen Bruchteil des Stromverbrauchs. Im Gegensatz zu Games wo man über +/-50Watt die Schultern zucken kann, macht das beim 24/7 Falten aber schon einen Unterschied.
> 
> Falten ist ja etwas, wo an sich die Compute Leistung der  GPU wichtig ist, und hier müssten doch gerade die AMD Karten Punkten.



Meine GTX 980 hat auf ca 375k PPD. Und ich muss sagen es war gar nicht so warm in meinem Zimmer. Gefühlt hat da meine GTX 660 ti mehr Hitze erzeugt.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (21. September 2015)

Hier mal eine Quelle: Fury X F@H Numbers! - Folding@home, Boinc, and Coin Mining - Linus Tech Tips


----------



## arcDaniel (21. September 2015)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Hier mal eine Quelle: Fury X F@H Numbers! - Folding@home, Boinc, and Coin Mining - Linus Tech Tips



Ich glaube es dir ja  ändert aber nichts daran, dass HW-Seitig die AMD Karten massig Rohleistung haben und gerade in einem Bereich wo diese Rohleistung zu gute kommen müsste, vergleichsweise nur warme Luft entsteht...


----------



## brooker (21. September 2015)

... unser User Loebstraus hat 2 AMD FURYX in seinem System :o). Leider ist er derzeit nicht erreichbar. Soweit ich mit erinnern kann, lagen wir je nach WU bei bis zu 750K PPDs in Summe. Auf Grund von verschiedenen Problemen konnte das System aber bisher nicht komplett durch laufen. Aber das holen wir sicher nach!


----------



## Bumblebee (21. September 2015)

Ich hatte mich schon vorher damit auseinandergesetzt - brooker und ich sind häufig im "Gespräch" 

"Damals" hatte ich dazu noch folgende Links:

Compute - The AMD Radeon R9 Fury X Review: Aiming For the Top

AMD Radeon R9 Fury X im Test (Seite 8) - ComputerBase

Leider ist es so, dass sich diese Angaben (einmal mehr) bestätigen


----------



## brooker (21. September 2015)

... was ein Vorteil bei den AMD-Karten ist, ist, dass die CPU nicht so viel ackern muss. War jedenfalls bei den alten Karten so. Bin das noch am checken


----------



## Mr.Knister (21. September 2015)

Eine Frage an die Besitzer moderner, "boostender" Karten: Finden Taktschwankungen während des Faltens statt und wenn ja, ist das ein Problem? Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass 0x21er-WUs abstürzen, wenn ich im laufenden Betrieb übertakte (Afterburner). 0x17er machen das ohne Mucken mit.

Was mich auch noch interessieren würde, wäre der Einsatz von niedrigeren Powerlimits. So wie ich das verstanden habe, sind die R9-Nano-Chips nicht selektiert, sondern lediglich Power-limitiert. Ob sich das effizienzmäßig wohl auch bei "normalen" Boost-Karten lohnt?

Zum CPU-Limit: Ich bin mir inzwischen ziemlich sicher, dass mein Sempron leicht bremst. Die GPU kommt nie über 75 kppd hinaus, mit i5 sind auch schonmal 82k drin.


----------



## simder (21. September 2015)

kann bei mir takten passiert nichts auch die 21. und  Schwankungen habe ich zu 90 % nicht


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (21. September 2015)

jop. habe es auch grade aus probiert. meine 970 läuft bei 1425 mhz mit boost stabil. und meine 980M gtx bei 1200 mhz , apropo das neue schätzchen wird grade zum welt alzheimertag eingeweiht. bin mal gespannt was bei rum kommt. aktuell bin ich auf platz 12 im dayli Crunchen da geht noch was


----------



## brooker (21. September 2015)

Mr.Knister schrieb:


> Eine Frage an die Besitzer moderner, "boostender" Karten: Finden Taktschwankungen während des Faltens statt und wenn ja, ist das ein Problem? Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass 0x21er-WUs abstürzen, wenn ich im laufenden Betrieb übertakte (Afterburner). 0x17er machen das ohne Mucken mit.
> 
> Was mich auch noch interessieren würde, wäre der Einsatz von niedrigeren Powerlimits. So wie ich das verstanden habe, sind die R9-Nano-Chips nicht selektiert, sondern lediglich Power-limitiert. Ob sich das effizienzmäßig wohl auch bei "normalen" Boost-Karten lohnt?
> 
> Zum CPU-Limit: Ich bin mir inzwischen ziemlich sicher, dass mein Sempron leicht bremst. Die GPU kommt nie über 75 kppd hinaus, mit i5 sind auch schonmal 82k drin.



... Taktschwankungen im Bereich von 3-4% sind normal. Es gibt auch bei einigen WUs kurze "Nachladeruckler". Das ist normal.

Taktänderungen bitte nicht im laufenden Betrieb. Bitte kurz pausieren und nach bestätigter Taktübernahme, weiter folden.

Powerlimits kann man setzen, kommt aber immer auf die Karte an. Normal ist das für Folding nicht notwendig.


----------



## Kashura (21. September 2015)

habs mal gestartet. GPU war noch nie so laut lol aber dennoch will er 3 Stunden für son Paket brauchen. Ist das normal?

ist gar nicht die GPU die so brüllt. Ist der stock Kühler vom Sandy der auf 3400 rpm die 80 grad CPU versucht zu beruhigen xD Hatte noch nie in dem Rechner so ne CPU last lol




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr.Knister (21. September 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> Powerlimits kann man setzen, kommt aber immer auf die Karte an. Normal ist das für Folding nicht notwendig.



Dass das nicht nötig ist, ist klar, es geht mir um die theoretisch mögliche Effizienzsteigerung (auch abseits aber insbesondere beim Folding), die ja bei der Nano beachtlich ist. Dass dadurch absolut gesehen die ppd sinken, ist klar. Die GPU näher am Takt-Sweet-Spot zu betreiben, ergäbe in meinen Augen mehr Sinn als ein Übertakten bis ans Maximum inkl. überproportional gestiegener Leistungsaufnahme. Ich würde das ausprobieren, nur fehlen augenblicklich die Mittel für eine geeignete GPU 





> Taktänderungen bitte nicht im laufenden Betrieb. Bitte kurz pausieren und nach bestätigter Taktübernahme weiter folden.



Dass abgebrochene WUs schlecht sind, brauchst Du mir nicht zu sagen  0x21 ist ein unfreundliches Biest. Frühes Pausieren führt ebenso zu Verlust wie OC-on-the-fly. Ich habe den hohen Takt inzwischen eh im CCC eingestellt, daher passt das schon 

EDIT @Kashura:

Wie sieht Deine Gehäuselüftung aus? Die Graka verteilt ja schon eine Menge warme Luft im Case, wird die auch abtransportiert/ausgetauscht? Vor allem da Du nicht auf der CPU zu falten scheinst, kommt mir deren Temperatur arg hoch vor, selbst mit Boxed-Kühler.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. September 2015)

Mr.Knister schrieb:


> Eine Frage an die Besitzer moderner, "boostender" Karten: Finden Taktschwankungen während des Faltens statt und wenn ja, ist das ein Problem? Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass 0x21er-WUs abstürzen, wenn ich im laufenden Betrieb übertakte (Afterburner). 0x17er machen das ohne Mucken mit.


Beim OC'en der Karte einfach aufpassen, die Core21-Projekte mögen nicht ganz so hohe Taktraten wie Core18 und Co.



Kashura schrieb:


> habs mal gestartet. GPU war noch nie so laut lol aber dennoch will er 3 Stunden für son Paket brauchen. Ist das normal?


Wenn du ne richtig Grosse erwischt kann noch einiges mehr werden.


----------



## Kashura (21. September 2015)

die Temps waren von der CPU als die noch am Falten war sorry  jetzt is alles wie gewohnt leise und kühl


----------



## binär-11110110111 (21. September 2015)

@Faltzeit: Das ist auch abhängig vom Projekt, den steps und der Architektur einer WU. Eine 0x18 WU kann intern sehr unterschiedlich aussehen. Die steps variieren zwischen 80.000 für eine kleine CPU-WU und 16.000.000 für eine Big-GPU-WU.

 Heute früh hatte meine GTX 750 Ti eine 0x18 mit 2,5 Millionen steps, Dauer 8 Stunden, 21K EC. 
Aktuell hatte ich eine 0x18 mit 2,5 Millionen steps, Dauer 1,5 Stunden,  4K EC.

Die bisher längste Faltzeit für meine GT 740 betrug satte 4 Tage (je 24h).


----------



## hbf878 (21. September 2015)

Mr.Knister schrieb:


> Eine Frage an die Besitzer moderner, "boostender" Karten: Finden Taktschwankungen während des Faltens statt und wenn ja, ist das ein Problem? Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass 0x21er-WUs abstürzen, wenn ich im laufenden Betrieb übertakte (Afterburner). 0x17er machen das ohne Mucken mit.


bei mir geht's auch mit 0x21ern..



> Zum CPU-Limit: Ich bin mir inzwischen ziemlich sicher, dass mein Sempron leicht bremst. Die GPU kommt nie über 75 kppd hinaus, mit i5 sind auch schonmal 82k drin.


War das eigentlich Absicht, dass du die APU mit dem niedrigsten Takt aller AM1-Modelle gewählt hast? Im Zweifel hat der Dualcore-Sempron 1,45GHz  -> 11,5% mehr als dein jetziger. 75K PPD+11%=83K PPD. Damit wärst du mit dem "kleinsten" Sempron (25€) aus dem Limit raus . Die Athlons wären natürlich noch besser. Mal OC der APU versucht? 10% sollten ja offensichtlich reichen .



Mr.Knister schrieb:


> Dass das nicht nötig ist, ist klar, es geht mir um die theoretisch mögliche Effizienzsteigerung (auch abseits aber insbesondere beim Folding), die ja bei der Nano beachtlich ist. Dass dadurch absolut gesehen die ppd sinken, ist klar. Die GPU näher am Takt-Sweet-Spot zu betreiben, ergäbe in meinen Augen mehr Sinn als ein Übertakten bis ans Maximum inkl. überproportional gestiegener Leistungsaufnahme. Ich würde das ausprobieren, nur fehlen augenblicklich die Mittel für eine geeignete GPU


Allerdings ist zu beachten, dass gesteigerte Leistung bei FAH zweierlei bewirkt: 1. mehr WUs pro Zeit *und* 2. höhere Punktzahl pro WU. 
Bsp: meine HD 7870 macht 120k PPD (P 9704), die nominell exakt halb so schnelle HD 7770 nur 45k PPD (lässt sich über den calculator nachprüfen). Also kann es durchaus Sinn machen, über den sweet spot hinaus zu takten, da die PPD stärker zunehmen als der Takt.


----------



## Mr.Knister (21. September 2015)

Erwischt  Nein, Absicht war das nicht; ich wusste zum Kaufzeitpunkt nichts vom CPU-Limit und der Deal war gut, also schlug ich zu.
So einfach ist das auch nicht mit dem Takt, ich hatte den schon auf +10%. Ohne Erfolg. Mehr als das und er startete partout nicht mehr, trotz Overvolting (die Kühlung ist semi-aktiv, ich will's nicht übertreiben).

Was sonst noch stört: Jeder Checkpoint (am Beispiel der gerade laufenden 10467 - 0x17) schlägt mit 50 Sekunden zu Buche. Möglicherweise spielt dabei die langsame HDD eine Rolle .

Erstmal lasse ich alles so und sammle weiter fleißig logs ohne und mit OC und mit i5. Allerdings wird das noch ein bisschen dauern, ich habe nur die eine Grafikkarte und möchte ab und an mal spielen, deshalb läuft immer nur eine WU über Nacht durch. Obendrein kommen so selten genau gleiche WUs 
Wenn mich die Analyse überzeugt, wird's ein Athlon und die Playstation bekommt u.U. ihre SSD abgenommen 



> 1. mehr WUs pro Zeit *und* 2. höhere Punktzahl pro WU.



Stimmt, das hatte ich gar nicht bedacht. Müsste man alles mal empirisch untersuchen. F@H ist eine Wissenschaft für sich 

120k sind beeindruckend, ich bekomme wie erwähnt 83k bei 1050MHz. 45% mehr Punkte durch 13% mehr Takt


----------



## ProfBoom (22. September 2015)

Mr.Knister schrieb:


> 120k sind beeindruckend, ich bekomme wie erwähnt 83k bei 1050MHz. 45% mehr Punkte durch 13% mehr Takt


Stimmt. Bei meiner 7870@1050MHz sind es ca. 5:11min TPF => ~80K PPD. Für 120K muss man runter auf ca. 4:00min. Also über 20%, oder rund 1260MHz Takt.
Allerdings spielt da auch noch der Treiber eine Rolle. Der aktuellste ist nicht der schnellste. Das kann schonmal 10% ausmachen (jedenfalls bei FahBench).


----------



## brooker (22. September 2015)

... das wäre mal ne interessante Info: mit welchem Treiber schafft man das?


----------



## Amigafan (22. September 2015)

Ich versuche, mal einen Anhaltspunkt zu geben:
System: i7 2700K@4000MHz, HD7870@1180MHz, Win7 Ultimate, Cat. *14.9*, SSD 

Zusätzliche Infos:
Priorität des Core21-Prozesses mit ProzessLasso auf hoch (erkennt selbständig den Neustart eines Prozesses)
WU braucht zum Start bei der Vorbereitung kurzfristig den vollständig zur Verfügung stehenden Speicher (4 GiB)
CPU idelt außerhalb der Checkpoints (lt. CoreTemp 1.0 RC6 CPU-Verbrauch unter 10W).

"Startdauer" ~ 2:18, Frametime schwankt zwischen 4:05 und 4:07 (ohne Checkpoints) bei einer 9704 (Checkpoints: ~4:42), macht lt HFM:

 Min. Time / Frame : 00:04:05 - 115.419,6 PPD
Avg. Time / Frame : 00:04:09 - 112.649,6 PPD
Cur. Time / Frame :  00:04:06 - 113.254,9 PPD
R3F. Time / Frame : 00:04:05 - 113.730,5 PPD
All  Time / Frame :    00:04:09 - 111.850,4 PPD
Eff. Time / Frame :   00:04:12 - 110.479,4 PPD

Aufgrund dieser Daten müßten etwa 1250MHz GPU-Takt reichen, um (theoretisch) 120K zu bekommen.
Berücksichtigt hierbei ist nämlich nicht, dass auch der Upload Zeit benötigt - und da "verliert" man recht schnell . . .

Was ich jetzt noch überprüfen werde:
Welchen Einfluß die Menge des zur Verfügung stehenden Rams hat - geplant ist, die folgende 9704 mit 8GiB Speicher zu berechnen . . .


----------



## warawarawiiu (22. September 2015)

Hi.
Bin ja grade auf Arbeit.
Würd mich mA interessieren ob mein Rechner noch folded oder ob die Wohnung schon brennt :Guly:

Kann man das wo sehen?


----------



## Amigafan (22. September 2015)

*@warawarawiiu*

Vor einer Stunde hat Dein System 3 Projekte abgeliefert - mit 295.545 Punkten - mehr kann ich nicht sagen.
Die Info findest Du hier


----------



## DoertyHarry (22. September 2015)

hbf878 schrieb:


> Allerdings ist zu beachten, dass gesteigerte Leistung bei FAH zweierlei bewirkt: 1. mehr WUs pro Zeit *und* 2. höhere Punktzahl pro WU.
> Bsp: meine HD 7870 macht 120k PPD (P 9704), die nominell exakt halb so schnelle HD 7770 nur 45k PPD (lässt sich über den calculator nachprüfen). Also kann es durchaus Sinn machen, über den sweet spot hinaus zu takten, da die PPD stärker zunehmen als der Takt.



Ich hab gestern auch zum alzheimertag angefangen das erste mal zu folden mit meiner GTX980 und hab auch prompt ein 0x21er (P9704) ins gesicht bekommen  

Meine Frage ist jetzt nur wie du mit so einer Grafikkarte auf 120k ppd kommst wenn ich mit meiner GTX 980 im 1380 MHz boost gerade mal ~140k PPD zusammenbringe hab ich da was übersehen?


----------



## mattinator (22. September 2015)

DoertyHarry schrieb:


> Ich hab gestern auch zum alzheimertag *angefangen *das erste mal zu folden mit meiner GTX980 und hab auch prompt ein 0x21er (P9704) ins gesicht bekommen
> 
> Meine Frage ist jetzt nur wie du mit so einer Grafikkarte auf 120k ppd kommst wenn ich mit meiner GTX 980 im 1380 MHz boost gerade mal ~140k PPD zusammenbringe hab ich da was übersehen?


Wenn Du erst angefangen hast, sind das wohl die PPD ohne QRB (Bonus). Den bekommst Du erst ab dem 10. korrekt abgelieferten Projekt.


----------



## DoertyHarry (22. September 2015)

Ach sry hab ich vergessen zu erwähnen: Ich falte mit dem PCGH _Team_Account da sollte ja der Bonus schon dabei sein oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## mattinator (22. September 2015)

Sollte schon. Bei welchem Projekt hat der Client die 140 KPPD angezeigt ? Vllt. hattest Du eins unserer "Lieblingsprojekte" bekommen, mit dem alten Core_15.


----------



## hbf878 (22. September 2015)

Mr.Knister schrieb:


> 120k sind beeindruckend, ich bekomme wie erwähnt 83k bei 1050MHz. 45% mehr Punkte durch 13% mehr Takt


Taktmäßig geht doch da sicher noch was, oder?


ProfBoom schrieb:


> Stimmt. Bei meiner 7870@1050MHz sind es ca. 5:11min TPF => ~80K PPD. Für 120K muss man runter auf ca. 4:00min. Also über 20%, oder rund 1260MHz Takt.
> Allerdings spielt da auch noch der Treiber eine Rolle. Der aktuellste ist nicht der schnellste. Das kann schonmal 10% ausmachen (jedenfalls bei FahBench).





brooker schrieb:


> ... das wäre mal ne interessante Info: mit welchem Treiber schafft man das?





DoertyHarry schrieb:


> Meine Frage ist jetzt nur wie du mit so einer Grafikkarte auf 120k ppd kommst wenn ich mit meiner GTX 980 im 1380 MHz boost gerade mal ~140k PPD zusammenbringe hab ich da was übersehen?


120k kriege ich nur mit Projekt 9704 (fast alle WUs, die ich kriege sind 9704er ). Mit anderen Core21 schafft die Karte 100k, mit Core17 grob 95k. Woran das liegt weiß ich nicht, vielleicht mag P9704 mich persönlich einfach gerne . Ist mir schon damals aufgefallen, als Core21 eingeführt wurde, aber irgendwie ist das offenbar bei allen anderen nicht so...
Treiber ist Catalyst 14.4 - vielleicht liegts daran. 
Takt ist 1212MHz momentan. TPF ist 3:58.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



DoertyHarry, machst du noch etwas anderes nebenher am PC?


----------



## simder (22. September 2015)

Hi mal wieder habe mal ne frage sind das die größten Wu ?ist ne hausnummer mit über 5 Stunden


----------



## DoertyHarry (22. September 2015)

@Mattinator beim 0x21 Projekt 9704 hab ich die 140KPPD gehabt  

@hbf878 
Nop hab nebenbei zusammengeräumt  hab jetzt auch das 0x21er fertig. Jetzt läuft grad ein 0x18er auf der gpu und ein 0xa4 auf der cpu und hab jetzt ~380k PPD \(*o*)/


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. September 2015)

simder schrieb:


> Hi mal wieder habe mal ne frage sind das die größten Wu ?ist ne hausnummer mit über 5 Stunden


Jep, ist ne Grössere. 
Meine 780er braucht 3min pro Frame länger als deine TitanX.


----------



## Mr.Knister (22. September 2015)

hbf878 schrieb:


> Taktmäßig geht doch da sicher noch was, oder?
> 
> 120k kriege ich nur mit Projekt 9704 (fast alle WUs, die ich kriege sind 9704er ). Mit anderen Core21 schafft die Karte 100k, mit Core17 grob 95k. Woran das liegt weiß ich nicht, vielleicht mag P9704 mich persönlich einfach gerne . Ist mir schon damals aufgefallen, als Core21 eingeführt wurde, aber irgendwie ist das offenbar bei allen anderen nicht so...
> Treiber ist Catalyst 14.4 - vielleicht liegts daran.
> ...



Ich gehe davon aus, dass da noch was drin steckt. Ich müsste nur herausfinden, ob und wie ich die Spannung ändern kann. 1050 waren ein sicherer, stabiler Wert ohne Overvolting, da habe ich dann nicht mehr viel versucht. Bei den Aussichten juckt es mich aber doch in den Fingern 

14.9 kann je nach WU am besten sein (siehe Seite 3051). Hoffentlich hat Windows 10 nichts dagegen, wenn ich vom 15.7er downgrade  Win7 steht auch noch, keine Sorge.


----------



## Rarek (23. September 2015)

5h für ne WU 


ich brauche für so eine 0x18'er schon nen halben Tag...
und bei den kleinen 17'ern ists dann schon ne 2/3 Woche


----------



## brooker (23. September 2015)

... hey, nicht den Kopf in den Sand stecken! Jeder gibt das, was er kann. Und Du gibts das, was Deine Hardware hergibt!


----------



## Rarek (23. September 2015)

eben... auch wenn ich nun seit 2 Tagen warte bis sich Lan1 zuhause ums inet kümmert... in den letzten 12 Tagen hat sich der Router 5 ma beim 24h software reset aufgehängt meh


----------



## brooker (23. September 2015)

... Mist. Evtl. hilft dir vorübergehend folgendes: den Router vor ein  Zeitschaltuhr legen und ein oder zweimal am Tag kurz vom Strom nehmen


----------



## Rarek (23. September 2015)

wenn ich zugriff zum Router hätte gerne 
ABER:
- es ist nicht meiner -> ich würde dafür belangt werden (beschädigung/beeinträchtigung von Netzwerken/Systemen... usw. -> Hackerparagraph)
- er ist in nem Bunker untergebracht und hinter verschlossener (Luftschutz)Tür -> ich besitze keine Bunkerbuster  (ja auf nem Kasernen gelände sind die Keller gerne auch mal eins Bunker)


----------



## ProfBoom (23. September 2015)

FahBench 1.2.0, Win7, *=auf 1050MHz normalisiert
Warum die Werte aktuell so streuen ist mir nicht klar.

```
Implicit*: 88.4127  ns/day (Catalyst 13.09 HD7870 @ 1050MHz)
Implicit*: 88.4036  ns/day (Catalyst 13.09 HD7870 @ 1050MHz)
Implicit*:104.1965  ns/day (Catalyst 14.01Beta1.6 HD7878 @ 1050MHz)
Implicit*: 87.8842  ns/day (Catalyst 13.09 HD7870 @ 1050MHz)
Implicit*: 88.2980  ns/day (Catalyst 13.09 HD7870 @ 1050MHz)
Implicit: 104.6750  ns/day (Catalyst 14.01 HD7870 @ 1050MHz)
Implicit: 108.8410  ns/day (Catalyst 14.09 HD7870 @ 1050MHz)
Implicit: 101.9030  ns/day (Catalyst 14.12 HD7870 @ 1050MHz)
Implicit:  99.6700  ns/day (Catalyst 15.3Beta HD7870 @ 1050MHz)

Implicit:  95.6668  ns/day (Win 10, Catalyst 15.7.1 HD7870 @ 1050MHz)
Implicit:  93.0814  ns/day (Win 10, Catalyst 15.7.1 HD7870 @ 1050MHz)
Implicit:  98.6921  ns/day (Win 10, Catalyst 15.7.1 HD7870 @ 1050MHz)
Implicit:  93.3524  ns/day (Win 10, Catalyst 15.7.1 HD7870 @ 1050MHz)
Implicit:  98.7248  ns/day (Win 10, Catalyst 15.7.1 HD7870 @ 1050MHz)
Implicit:  97.4108  ns/day (Win 10, Catalyst 15.7.1 HD7870 @ 1050MHz)
Implicit:  97.3817  ns/day (Win 10, Catalyst 15.7.1 HD7870 @ 1050MHz)
Implicit:  95.9004  ns/day (Win 10, Catalyst 15.7.1 HD7870 @ 1050MHz)
Implicit:  95.6043  ns/day (Win 10, Catalyst 15.7.1 HD7870 @ 1050MHz)
```


----------



## Mr.Knister (23. September 2015)

Die Schwankungen habe ich auch (nur etwa von 92,5-94,5, gleiche GPU und Takt, gleicher Treiber, 4 Messungen).

CPU-OC hatte keinen merklichen Einfluss darauf. Auf +10% Takt komme ich allerdings nicht mal mehr -> Bluescreen "INACCESSIBLE_BOOT_DEVICE".


----------



## hbf878 (23. September 2015)

Mr.Knister schrieb:


> CPU-OC hatte keinen merklichen Einfluss darauf. Auf +10% Takt komme ich allerdings nicht mal mehr -> Bluescreen "INACCESSIBLE_BOOT_DEVICE".


Du übertaktest über den Baseclock, oder? An diesen Basistakt sind ja auch viele andere Frequenzen gekoppelt, u.a. der SATA-Referenztakt. Wahrscheinlich liegt das Problem gar nicht bei der APU, sondern bei deinen SATA-Geräten, die mit dem erhöhten Takt nicht klarkommen. 103MHz BCLK sollten aber eigentlich immer gehen.


----------



## Mr.Knister (23. September 2015)

Ja, andere Möglichkeiten habe ich leider nicht. Ich frage mal S754, ob er mir Tipps geben kann. Er ist zweiter auf HWbot mit dem Modell


----------



## kampfschaaaf (23. September 2015)

Meine HD6970 kann ja nur einen Bruchteil der HD7970, die Hemlocks HD5870 sind völlig unterirdisch. Die habe ich vom Netz genommen. Jetzt falten "nur" noch 3 Xeons und 2 HD7970. 

Is mir peinlich, aber ich habe eben gelesen, es gibt den Client auch in 64bit? Ich hoffe, ich habe jetzt nicht viele Punkte verschenkt. Warum ist der How-To-Fred auch noch mit einem x86-Client verlinkt? Hier ist doch keiner mehr mit 32bit unterwegs.

MfG


----------



## brooker (23. September 2015)

... ähm, dass ist so gemacht worden, damit es immer problemlos läuft. Aber Du bringst mich auch den Gedanken, beide Varianten anzubieten 

... Download ist geupdated


----------



## Bumblebee (23. September 2015)

kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Is mir peinlich, aber ich habe eben gelesen, es gibt den Client auch in 64bit? Ich hoffe, ich habe jetzt nicht viele Punkte verschenkt. Warum ist der How-To-Fred auch noch mit einem x86-Client verlinkt? Hier ist doch keiner mehr mit 32bit unterwegs.
> 
> MfG



Falls du nicht mit Linux unterwegs bis gibt es bloss einen (32* und *64 bit) Clienten
Unter Windows machst du also gar nichts falsch


----------



## kampfschaaaf (23. September 2015)

Super.

Was ist mit der "neuen" Datei? .pkg?  ist das irgendeine Komprimierung'?
fah-installer_7.4.4_x86_64.pkg

EDIT:
Der Einfachheit halber wäre es gut, wenn da eine .exe dahinter wäre.


----------



## DOcean (24. September 2015)

kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Super.
> 
> Was ist mit der "neuen" Datei? .pkg?  ist das irgendeine Komprimierung'?
> fah-installer_7.4.4_x86_64.pkg



die ist nicht für Windows -> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/.pkg


----------



## Rarek (24. September 2015)

hmm... gibts nur ne .pkg datei für Linux? (zumindest habe ich im wiki was von Unix gelesen ^^ )


----------



## ShaneGoozeman (24. September 2015)

Moin Leute.

Kann noch bis heute um 0 Uhr gefaltet werden?


----------



## brooker (24. September 2015)

... klar, gib Gas. Du kannst aber auch gern immer falten wenn Du es möchtest. Nur die Aktion zum Welt-Alzeimer-Tag ist abgeschlossen. 

Das PCGH-Folding-Team falten jeden Tag rund um die Uhr und Du bist herzlich willkommen.


----------



## kampfschaaaf (24. September 2015)

Au weia. Ich habe auch gerade gelesen, daß man nur mit einem Computer mitmachen kann, der nicht älter als 4 Jahre ist. Die beiden X5690 und der W3680 und die Boards sind älter...

Ich lasse finishen und werde mal schauen, wie die Apparate die 72h-Übung überstanden haben. Hab 2,1% der Gesamtleistung dieser Woche unseres Teams mit den "alten Möhren" geschafft.

Beim nächsten Event werde ich mit Maxwell falten. Also bis zum nächsten Event!

MfG Faltschaaaf


----------



## ProfBoom (24. September 2015)

Falten kannst du grundsätzlich mit allem, was die WU innerhalb der Deadline schafft.

Es stellt sich bei älteren Geräten aber die Frage, ob einem die (wenigen) Punkte die Stromkosten wert sind.
Es falten auch Leute mit über sechs Jahre alten Pentium D, oder Phenoms.


----------



## kampfschaaaf (24. September 2015)

DOcean schrieb:


> die ist nicht für Windows -> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/.pkg



Aber diese ist jetzt die verlinkte für Windows. Das war sicher meine Schuld, daß da jetzt die falsche drin ist.

Der FAH-Client für Windows geht im How-To nicht mehr, weil er jetzt durch die Linux-Version ersetzt wurde.


----------



## ShaneGoozeman (24. September 2015)

@brooker: ich war schon bei ner Faltaktion dabei. Ich wollte nur wissen wann die jetzige Aktion genau zu ende ist.


----------



## DOcean (24. September 2015)

kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Aber diese ist jetzt die verlinkte für Windows. Das war sicher meine Schuld, daß da jetzt die falsche drin ist.
> 
> Der FAH-Client für Windows geht im How-To nicht mehr, weil er jetzt durch die Linux-Version ersetzt wurde.



Ist eh immer am besten auf die Orginal Seite zu gehen: Folding@home
oben gibts den Punkt Download, im Fenster gibts dann den Punkt "All Downloads"


----------



## brooker (24. September 2015)

... das HowTo wurde entsprechend angepasst.


----------



## Kashura (24. September 2015)

ich weiß gar nicht ob das was ich bis jetzt gemacht hab irgendwie was gebracht hat xD Ich glaub ich hab erst 2 WU's abgeschlossen. Die momentane wird sich auf 3 Tage ziehen. Kann den Rechner leider nicht 24/7 laufen lassen nur wenn ich daheim bin. Hoffe es bringt dennoch bissl was


----------



## ProfBoom (24. September 2015)

Sicher bringt das was.
Es gibt viele, so auch ich selbst, die nicht 24/7 falten. Jede gefaltete WU hilft.
Das Projekt ist schließlich mal aus der Idee geboren worden, Rechenpower, die zur Verfügung steht, aber nicht genutzt wird, zu nutzen.
Vor 15 Jahren war es noch nicht weit her mit Stromsparmechanismen. Da war es vom Stromverbrauch ziemlich egal, ob der Rechner nichts tat, oder faltete.
F@H sollte diese Zeit, in der der Rechner zwar lief, aber nichts tat, sinnvoll nutzen.

Das ist zwar heute mit QRB und Stromspartechniken ad absurdum geführt, aber so fing's halt mal an...


----------



## brooker (24. September 2015)

... das kann eigentlich nicht sein. Deine GPU sollte selbst die größten WUs in max. 7-8h durchkauen. Schreib mir mal ne PN und wir schauen uns das mal an.


----------



## Kashura (24. September 2015)

ja 8 Stunden ist die große WU die gerade ansteht. Aber hab 15% nach Beendigung einer kleinen (4 Stunden) geschafft vorgestern und gestern auf 80% oder so. Von daher 3 Tage aber halt 8 Stunden Laufzeit


----------



## Thosch (24. September 2015)

Sooooo ... wie angekündigt werde ich, nachdem die 100 Mille von mir geknackt wurde, wieder dem F@H absagen.   Tut mir leid fürs Team aber ich wende mich wieder BOINC, bzw. WCG zu. Weniger Stress und Zeitdruck, auch oder gerade für die HW. Hab das ja schon mehrfach begründet. Und Gutes tu ich ja trotzdem weiter.  
Zum Glück fürs Team ist das "Einlaufen" der neuen Teile mit dieser "Sonderaktion" zusammen gefallen. Schön wäre es natürlich wenn durch diese Aktion einige Falter mehr beim Team "hängen bleiben" würden.
Werde wie immer mind. lesend "hier" bleiben und bei Sonderfaltaktionen sicher wieder mal mit machen.  So denn ... weiterhin viel Spass, Error-freies Falten und störungsarmes Abliefern !!


----------



## brooker (24. September 2015)

... schade! Hmmm, heißt also, wenn wir jeden Monat oder jede Woche eine Aktion fahren, bist Du mit dabei? Ich glaube, dass bekommen wir hin


----------



## Bumblebee (25. September 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> ... schade! Hmmm, heißt also, wenn wir jeden Monat oder jede Woche eine Aktion fahren, bist Du mit dabei? Ich glaube, dass bekommen wir hin



 das hast du schön gesagt  - ab dafür


----------



## Rarek (25. September 2015)

wenn es so weiter geht, haben wir in ~11,5 Tagen die 10 Mrd. volll... gibts dann nen Kuchen?


----------



## Bumblebee (25. September 2015)

Nun,  in ~6 Tagen habe ich die 3 Milliarden voll - und kriege auch keinen Kuchen


Ein / diverse Grats aber schon ....


----------



## norse (25. September 2015)

Moin - gibts ne Möglichkeit das ganze als eine Portable Version zu packen? Den ordner kann man zwar kopieren auf ein anderes System (Windows) und starten, aber muss mich  jedesmal erneut anmelden.
Und gibts auch die Möglichkeit sich kleinere units aus zu suchen? Irgendwie schnappt er sich manchmal Pakete, die 2-3 Tage dauern sollen ...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. September 2015)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Nun,  in ~6 Tagen habe ich die 3 Milliarden voll - und kriege auch keinen Kuchen
> 
> 
> Ein / diverse Grats aber schon ....


Komm vorbei und meine bessere Hälfte zaubert was für dich.


----------



## brooker (25. September 2015)

@norse: Was hast Du konkret für Hardware?


----------



## norse (25. September 2015)

komplett unterschiedlich! Ich nutze es derzeit ein wenig als Belastungstest für Geräte die ich durchprüfe - netter Nebeneffeckt, man tut etwas gutes 
Erstaunlicherweise habe ich dank dem Folding@Home schon deutlich schneller Treiberfehler / Hardwareprobleme feststellen können als mit anderen Benchmarks.

Bisher hab ich es auf einem USB stick von Gerät zu Gerät gebracht und immer eine Unit durchlaufen lassen , aber bei dem Notebook eben z.B. mit einem AMD A6 ... sagte er mir 3 Tage Laufzeit.. selbst nach 2 Stunden ist er nicht wirklcih runter gekommen von der Voraussage


----------



## brooker (25. September 2015)

... für reine CPU-Tests (bis 8 Threads) würde ich den NaCl-Client nehmen. Darüber würde ich mit dem FAH-Client versuche eine small WU zu bekommen: Slot-option - max-Packet-size "small". Ich kann Dir aber nicht sagen ob das funktioniert. Hab das bisher nicht ausprobiert und bin aktuell auch nicht zu Hause.

... für GPU Nvidia kannst Du die gleiche Option selten, da gibt es in der Regel noch 0x15er WUs. Es kann aber sein, dass Du auch keine WU mit der Option bekommst, weil keine im Vorrat ist.

... für AMD habe ich die Option noch nicht probiert. Versuche es einfach ... . 

Wenn Du konkrete Unterstützung brauchst schicke mir ne PN mit Deinen Team Viewer- Daten und wir gehen das gemeinsam durch.


----------



## norse (25. September 2015)

Danke, ich teste es mal durch.
Und wie schaut es aus bzgl. dem Login? kann man den per script automatisieren?


----------



## brooker (25. September 2015)

... welchen Login meinst Du?


----------



## norse (25. September 2015)

Naja wenn ich den F@H Ordner auf nen anderen PC kopiere und starte foldet er zwar wunderbar, aber nicht unter meinem namen und dem PCGH team  muss man jedes mla erneut manuell anmelden


----------



## brooker (25. September 2015)

... hab ich noch nicht probiert, aber unter eigene Dokumente ist auch noch ein FAH-Ordern. Den mal mitnehmen und schauen ob es dann geht.


----------



## sc59 (25. September 2015)

norse schrieb:


> Naja wenn ich den F@H Ordner auf nen anderen PC kopiere und starte foldet er zwar wunderbar, aber nicht unter meinem namen und dem PCGH team  muss man jedes mla erneut manuell anmelden



Config.cfg aus einem voll eingerichtetem Client mit reinkopiern. kannst mal probieren.


----------



## Stefan84 (26. September 2015)

Also so langsam ist es echt nervig 
Mittlerweile bekomm ich noch nicht mal ne Meldung wenn der Treiber (offenbar) mal wieder aufhört zu arbeiten. Ich merk es nur daran das der Takt der GPU auf 405 MHz absackt und die Berechnungsdauer der WU auf Tage ansteigt. So macht das langsam echt keinen Spaß mehr... Wenn ich das System neu gestartet habe geht es dann wieder ein paar Stunden ohne Probleme, bis zum nächsten Hänger. Sieht man ja auch sehr schön in meinen Stats, nix konstantes mehr.

Habe zich Treiber durchprobiert, alles runter geworfen, alles gelöscht was zu finden war. Treiber in den verschiedensten Versionen neu installiert -> NICHTS!


----------



## Thosch (26. September 2015)

Irgendwelche Stromsparmodi aktiv (CPU/GPU) ?


----------



## binär-11110110111 (26. September 2015)

Rechtsklick auf den Desktop - Nvidia Systemsteuerung - 3D Einstellungen verwalten - Globale Einstellungen - Energieverwaltungsmodus von "Adaptiv" auf "Maximal Leistung stellen" !?


----------



## Stefan84 (26. September 2015)

@Tosch:
nein, nichts dergleichen aktiv, auch im UEFI alles deaktiviert.

@binär:
steht "leider" schon auf maximaler Leistung, kann diesen Punkt also ausschließen.


----------



## brooker (26. September 2015)

... damit wir ins nicht verrennen: kein OC, kein Mozilla Firefox an und den letzten Treiber. Wenn das alles ist und das Fehlerbild bleibt, bitte Karte in einem anderem System testen. Netzteil ist auch noch eine mögliche Ursache.


----------



## Stefan84 (26. September 2015)

Alles schon gemacht.
Netzteil ist ein paar Monate alt. Anderen PC zum testen hab ich nicht, will ich auch nicht. Habe Stunden gebraucht alle Kabel zu verlegen und seh es nicht ein, nur für F@H wieder alles zu zerlegen. Wenn es so nicht will dann wird halt nicht mehr gefaltet, fertig. In allen anderen Szenarien passiert nämlich rein gar nichts, wirklich nur explizit beim falten.


----------



## simder (26. September 2015)

Stefan hatte ich bis einmal sonst nie wieder. Hat er auf 400 MHz getaktet und blieb bis zum Neustart dabei. Probiere mal dem neusten beta Treiber


----------



## Stefan84 (26. September 2015)

Wie gesagt, ich habe ALLE Treiber versucht, incl. Beta- und ältere Treiber, bis runter zum 340.52. Immer das gleiche.
Und da das Problem ja NUR beim falten auftritt und nirgends sonst, werde ich mich da auch nicht allzu lange mit der Ursachenforschung beschäftigen. Prime95 sowie der Furmark laufen mit dem aktuellen Treiber übrigens tagelang fehlerfrei durch.
Den Clienten habe ich auch bereits mehrmals runter geworfen und komplett neu installiert, hat auch keine Besserung gebracht. Wenn Stanford nicht mehr will das ich noch helfe, dann hat es sich eben ausgefaltet


----------



## binär-11110110111 (26. September 2015)

Meine bisher größte WU: 

15:49:28:WU00:FS00:Uploading 13.65MiB to 171.64.65.58 ...
15:51:52:WU00:FS00:Upload 99.35%
15:51:56:WU00:FS00:Upload complete
15:51:56:WU00:FS00:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
15:51:56:WU00:FS00:*Final credit estimate, 41149.00 points *
15:51:56:WU00:FS00:Cleaning up

*@Stefan: Einen Tipp habe ich noch: versuche doch mal den Folding@home GPU Clienten 6.41.*


----------



## mattinator (26. September 2015)

@*Stefan84* 
 Welcher GPU- und VRAM-Takt liegt bei Deiner Karte beim Falten an ?  Ich habe die gleiche Karte, unter Linux faltet Sie die Core_17- und -18-Projekte bei 1519MHz (Offset 191MHz), die Core_21 bei 1514MHz (Offset 186 MHz). Mehr OC ist bei den 21-er Projekten nicht falt-stabil, bei einigen reduziere ich den Offset noch auf 181MHz (Treiber 346.96). Unter Windows waren die Offsets 196MHz und 161MHz, wobei dort das letzte Falten schon eine Weile her ist und die 161 MHz für die alten Core_15-Projekte erforderlich waren.


----------



## simder (26. September 2015)

Ich benutze zur zeit den Nvidia GeForce Grafiktreiber 355.97 Beta OpenGL für windows 10 läuft tadellos


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. September 2015)

Standfort hat wieder damit begonnen mich bzw. meinen Server wieder zu den BigSMP's zu nötigen. 
Hat mich eh schon langsam gewundert das meine Xeons so lange problemlos WU's bekommen haben. 

Ich würde ja nichts zu den BigSMP's sagen wenn die "Entlöhnung" nicht so mies wäre.
Normale SMP 155-180kPPD
BigSMP 115-125kPPD


----------



## Thosch (27. September 2015)

Die wollen evtl. wirklich die "großen" Core-CPUs aus dem Rennen haben. Wäre vllt. auch besser nur auf die GPUs zu setzen, so hätten die nur 1 Baustelle die die versemmeln können ... 
Kannst du das nich mit den Core-Optionen "regeln" ?


----------



## Bumblebee (27. September 2015)

Thosch schrieb:


> Die wollen evtl. wirklich die "großen" Core-CPUs aus dem Rennen haben.



.. zumindest hat Pande auf meine direkte Anfrage dazu (bisher) nicht geantwortet


----------



## JeansOn (27. September 2015)

Guten Tag,
ich frage mich, ob es Probleme mit dem NaCl Client gibt.
Normalerweise brauche ich etwa 18 Minuten / WU und für "Endstücke" die Hälfte dieser Zeit.

Seit ein paar Tagen liegt die Zeit pro WU bei 41 Minuten. 

Außerdem hatte ich mehrfach das Problem, daß der Google-Browser seine Tab nicht richtig geladen hat. 
Die Lösung war dann Task beenden und Neustart des Browsers.

Ich frage mich nun, ob Stanford die WU-Größe verändert hat (das wäre OK für mich) oder ob ich in Richtung Google-Browser suchen sollte.

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Stefan84 (27. September 2015)

mattinator schrieb:


> @*Stefan84*
> Welcher GPU- und VRAM-Takt liegt bei Deiner Karte beim Falten an ?  Ich habe die gleiche Karte, unter Linux faltet Sie die Core_17- und -18-Projekte bei 1519MHz (Offset 191MHz), die Core_21 bei 1514MHz (Offset 186 MHz). Mehr OC ist bei den 21-er Projekten nicht falt-stabil, bei einigen reduziere ich den Offset noch auf 181MHz (Treiber 346.96). Unter Windows waren die Offsets 196MHz und 161MHz, wobei dort das letzte Falten schon eine Weile her ist und die 161 MHz für die alten Core_15-Projekte erforderlich waren.



Also momentan habe ich 1450 MHz Core- und 3000 MHz VRAM-Takt anliegen. Aber es ändert auch nix wenn ich das OC komplett zurücknehme, dann hab ich genau das gleiche Problem.
Unter Win7 konnte ich über Monate hinweg locker mit 1,5 GHz Core fahren, ohne das kleinste Problem.


----------



## Keinem (27. September 2015)

Ich habe gerade auch mal den Kochsalz-Clienten gestartet. Ich brauche komischerweise auch zwei mal so viel Zeit.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. September 2015)

Thosch schrieb:


> Die wollen evtl. wirklich die "großen" Core-CPUs aus dem Rennen haben. Wäre vllt. auch besser nur auf die GPUs zu setzen, so hätten die nur 1 Baustelle die die versemmeln können ...
> Kannst du das nich mit den Core-Optionen "regeln" ?


Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob ich mich verständlich ausgedrückt habe, deshalb nochmal:
Wenn meine Xeons normale SMP's faltet, bekommen sie nach eine gewissen Zeit einfach keine neuen WU's mehr > aktuell liegt diese Zeitspanne bei knapp 10h bis sie wieder keine Arbeit haben. 
Das Problem lässt sich durch Neustart des CPU-Client lösen (teilweise braucht es auch einen Neustart des Systems).
Bei den BigSMP-Projekten tritt dieses Problem nicht auf > deshalb vermute ich ja das Standfort uns Serverfalter bewusst zu den BigSMP's nötigen will. 

Einzige Möglichkeit die normalen SMP's ohne Probleme zu falten ist das ich die 30 Threads auf drei CPU-Clienten (12/12/6) verteile, aber dann sinkt durch die Ineffizienz dieser Konstellation die PPD unter 90kPPD. 



 Meiner Meinung nach sollte bei BigSMP mindestens das gleiche an Punkten rauskommen wie bei den normalen SMP's > fair wäre ein Plus 30% aufgrund der massiv höheren Hardware-Anforderung und der viel längeren Faltzeit (SMP 25-120min/WU vs. BigSMP 21-23h/WU).


Bezüglich reines GPU-Falten:
Als reiner GPU-Falter hat mein Server mir einen zu hohen Stromverbrauch > 380W wenn nur die 780er faltet
Sicher könnte man noch den Stromverbrauch der Xeons weiter drosseln, da alle Stromsparmechanismen deaktiviert sind, aber es gibt definitiv besser Unterbauten um eine oder zwei GPU's zu betreiben.

Wenn ich dann in ein paar Jahren (hoffentlich hält er so lange) meinen Server ersetzten muss, werde ich wohl kaum wieder auf ein Dual-Sockel-System setzten > bei der aktuellen Faltsituation macht so ein System kaum noch Sinn.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (27. September 2015)

Also ich habe mit dem NaCL-Client absolut keine Probleme. Meine WU´s sind in jeweils 5 min fertig.
Weis nicht was da bei euch schief geht ...


----------



## Keinem (27. September 2015)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Also ich habe mit dem NaCL-Client absolut keine Probleme. Meine WU´s sind in jeweils 10 min fertig.
> Weis nicht was da bei euch schief geht ...



Komischerweise ist auch keine WU dabei, die mal etwas weniger Zeit beansprucht  .


----------



## JeansOn (27. September 2015)

Danke, für die schnellen Antworten. 
Vielleicht ist es ja wirklich "nur" ein neueres Projekt.
Neue Sachen bringen oft "Verbesserungen". ^^


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (27. September 2015)

8iosmod schrieb:


> Komischerweise ist auch keine WU dabei, die mal etwas weniger Zeit beansprucht  .



Entschuldigung ... Ich meinte 5 min ... Hatte das gelesene noch im Kopf 
Bei mir bleiben die Zeiten aber immer gleich ...


----------



## Keinem (27. September 2015)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Entschuldigung ... Ich meinte 5 min ... Hatte das gelesene noch im Kopf
> Bei mir bleiben die Zeiten aber immer gleich ...



Das war auch die Zeit, die meine CPU für eine WU benötigte. Jetzt sind es 12 Minuten  .


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (27. September 2015)

Ich beobachte das mal bei mir und gebe bescheid ... Evtl haben die da wirklich irgendwas geändert ...

Okay, jetzt sind es béi mir auch 10 min o_O




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT:
Mal am Rande ... Ich habe da mal nen verlinkten Slogan in meine Signatur mit eingefügt


----------



## Bumblebee (27. September 2015)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> EDIT:
> Mal am Rande ... Ich habe da mal nen verlinkten Slogan in meine Signatur mit eingefügt



... der aber nicht komplett angezeigt wird (Signatur zu lang)

Vorschlag:

Core i5-6600K / Phanteks PH-TC14PE_BK |ASUS Z170-P D3 /2 x 4 GB GSkill TridentX 2400 /Sapphire R9 290 Vapor-X OC /SeaSonic G-550 PCGH / Samsung 830 128Gb / Crucial BX100 500Gb / Seagate Pipeline HD 1TB /Fractal Design Define R5 
*>>>  Gamer sagen unheilbaren Kranheiten den Kampf an !!!<<< JOIN US !!!!*


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (27. September 2015)

Thx Bumble ...

So besser ???


----------



## brooker (27. September 2015)

... eine wirklich gute Idee! Müssen mal schauen wie wir das mit den anderen Sachen, die gerade angeplant werden, passend verbinden können.

Hintergrund: Ich würde gern eine neue Gruppe ins Leben rufen, die als "Sammelbecken" für unsere Aktionsfalter dient. Sprich, jeder der uns bei einer Aktion geholfen hat, kann da Mitglied werden und bekommt Infos zu Aktionen direkt in Haus.

Die Gruppe sollte "Gamer folden für die Wissenschaft!" heißen. 

Wie denkt Ihr darüber?

Den Slogan von Snake finde ich super und denke, dass wir Member vom F@H-Team uns in die Signatur packen könnten.

Was meint Ihr dazu?

@Snake: jetzt noch die Rechnerdaten zentrieren und es wird Mode


----------



## arcDaniel (27. September 2015)

Ich weiss nicht: eine Gruppe für eine Gruppe? Sollen wir jetzt aufteilen: Aktionsfalter / Dauerfalter / Gelegenheitsfalter... Keep it simple!

Was ich interessant finde würde wäre für die neuen Aktionen einen vorübergehenden Sticky, bei welcher nicht als Disksions-Thema, sondern rein als Info-Quelle dienen soll. Sprich auch nur die Aktions-"Leiter" sollten dort ihre Beiträge einstellen.

Die würde eine bessere übersicht bedeuten. Ein Zusätzliches Thema für zum Plaudern kann ja separat (vielleicht auch als vorübergehender Sticky) erstellt werden.

Denke so maximal an 2 Wochen vor und nach der Aktion, als Sticky danach im normalen Forumssystem weiter.


----------



## mattinator (27. September 2015)

Stefan84 schrieb:


> Also momentan habe ich 1450 MHz Core- und 3000 MHz VRAM-Takt anliegen. Aber es ändert auch nix wenn ich das OC komplett zurücknehme, dann hab ich genau das gleiche Problem.
> Unter Win7 konnte ich über Monate hinweg locker mit 1,5 GHz Core fahren, ohne das kleinste Problem.



Dann wird es wohl an den NVIDIA Treibern für Windows 10 liegen. Ich habe hier (Support Login) eine Anfrage wegen der verringerten Folding-Leistung mit allen Linux-Treiber ab 349.xx laufen. Allerdings muss man sich dafür anmelden. Ich habe zwar eine Rückmeldung bekommen, allerdings ohne wirkliche Hilfe. Wahrscheinlich tut sich da leider auch nichts mehr. Eine Option wäre es jedoch. Im Folding Forum scheint es zu Windows 10 gar nichts zu geben, wahrscheinlich hat noch niemand umgestellt.


----------



## ZobRombie (27. September 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

es geht hier zwar gerade um hehrere Ziele, aber vielleicht kann mir trotzdem jemand eine kleine Einschätzung zu einem Phänomen geben, denn ich kenne mich leider noch nicht lang genug aus. 

Ich habe mir aus Spaß in einen Dritt-Rechner eine Geforce GT 730 eingesetzt, um einfach mal zu schauen, ob man die Kiste nicht für etwas Sinnvolles nutzen kann. Sie hat bisher auch schon fröhlich ein paar WUs berechnet, jeweils Core 18er. Es geht mir nicht um die Punkte, aber ich finde die derzeitige Entwicklung etwas merkwürdig. Die ersten zwei WUs hatten noch rund 30.000 Base-Credit und kamen auf 150.000 PPD, danach sackte es dann auf 2.000 Base-Credit mit 12.000 PPD und nun sind es 500 Base-Credit mit grob 1.000 PPD. Bei der Entwicklung müsste der Rechner bald Minus-Punkte erzielen und keine WUs mehr lösen, sondern hingegen ganz neue medizinische Probleme erzeugen .

Ich habe nichts an den Einstellungen verändert. Der Prozess in Win 8.1 dümpelt momentan bei max. 10% CPU-Last und die GT selbst ist bei knapp 100%. Es wird nur mit der GT gefaltet und die Gesamtsystem-Last liegt bei rund 20%.

Sind solche Sprünge normal?

Grüße!


----------



## brooker (27. September 2015)

Hallo ZobRombie: ... das hört sich soweit ganz normal an. Du wirst vermutlich keine "Slot-Options" gesetzt haben und dann nimmt der Client das was gerade da ist. Es ist Zufall, wie es gerade ist. Du kannst ja mal die Slot-Option "max-packet-size" auf "big" setzen. Dann sollten, sofern welche da sind, nur noch die "großen" WUs kommen. 

PS: schaue mal in HowTo für den FAH-Client unter Optimierungen rein, da stehen noch weitere gute Tips zu Einstellungen


----------



## ZobRombie (27. September 2015)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort!


----------



## sc59 (27. September 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> Hallo ZobRombie: ... das hört sich soweit ganz normal an. Du wirst vermutlich keine "Slot-Options" gesetzt haben und dann nimmt der Client das was gerade da ist. Es ist Zufall, wie es gerade ist. Du kannst ja mal die Slot-Option "max-packet-size" auf "big" setzen. Dann sollten, sofern welche da sind, nur noch die "großen" WUs kommen.
> 
> PS: schaue mal in HowTo für den FAH-Client unter Optimierungen rein, da stehen noch weitere gute Tips zu Einstellungen



Hi,
es gibt doch für GPU nur 
max-packet-size -->small
das wurde für die kleinen Kepler eingeführt und sollte zu 0x15 Wu´s führen.
Seit wann gibts `Big`, sollte ichs verpasst haben?
mfg sc59


----------



## brooker (27. September 2015)

... berechtigte Frage: mir ist es aufgefallen, dass ich meistens mit big im advanced die 0x18er/0x21er bekomme. Aber Du könntest Recht haben, immer klappt das nicht und kann evtl. darauf zurückzuführen sei, dasStanford keine WUs als "big" definiert hat.


----------



## Muschkote (27. September 2015)

Die Einstellung "max-packet-size -->big" kann man durchaus einstellen aber wird diese meiner Meinung nach keinerlei Auswirkung haben, da Quasi alle WUs kleiner als 5MB sind und deshalb alle in die Einstellung "small" fallen. (In meinem Fall Nvidia, für AMD kann ich keine Aussage treffen, ob die WUs da vieleicht grösser sind)


----------



## brooker (27. September 2015)

... für AMD bekomme ich keine 0x15er, ich denke die sind für Nvidias "reserviert" 
------------
für Nvidia: 

... mit "small" 0x15er, sofern welche da sind. Wenn keine da waren, blieb der Client arbeitslos.

Ich lote das aber gerade mit der 970 GTX und der dem kleinen Falter aus


----------



## Bumblebee (27. September 2015)

Also ist es offenbar so, dass er "small"-er erkennen kann
Alle anderen bekommen - im übertragenen Sinn "non-small"

Btw. willkommen auf Seite 3100


----------



## brooker (27. September 2015)

... können wir uns das nicht von Stanford zu Weihnachten wünschen?

Small bis Credit 5000
Mid bis Credit 8000
Big von 8000 bis 12000
Advanced = größer 12000


----------



## ProfBoom (27. September 2015)

ZobRombie schrieb:


> Ich habe mir aus Spaß in einen Dritt-Rechner eine* Geforce GT 730* eingesetzt, um einfach mal zu schauen, ob man die Kiste nicht für etwas Sinnvolles nutzen kann. Sie hat bisher auch schon fröhlich ein paar WUs berechnet, jeweils Core 18er. Es geht mir nicht um die Punkte, aber ich finde die derzeitige Entwicklung etwas merkwürdig. Die ersten zwei WUs hatten noch rund 30.000 Base-Credit und kamen auf 150.000 PPD, danach sackte es dann auf 2.000 Base-Credit mit 12.000 PPD und nun sind es 500 Base-Credit mit grob 1.000 PPD.



Ähm, 150.000 PPD mit einer GT 730?
Kommt mir ehrlich gesagt 'etwas' viel vor.


Zum Thema NaCl:
Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, hat sich das Projekt geändert, also kann es durchaus länger dauern. Warum dann die Punkte nicht angepasst werden, ist mir allerdings ein Rätsel.


----------



## brooker (27. September 2015)

Was ist dem beim NaCl-Clinet los?


----------



## Stefan84 (28. September 2015)

mattinator schrieb:


> Dann wird es wohl an den NVIDIA Treibern für Windows 10 liegen. Ich habe hier (Support Login) eine Anfrage wegen der verringerten Folding-Leistung mit allen Linux-Treiber ab 349.xx laufen. Allerdings muss man sich dafür anmelden. Ich habe zwar eine Rückmeldung bekommen, allerdings ohne wirkliche Hilfe. Wahrscheinlich tut sich da leider auch nichts mehr. Eine Option wäre es jedoch. Im Folding Forum scheint es zu Windows 10 gar nichts zu geben, wahrscheinlich hat noch niemand umgestellt.



Was mich halt nur wundert ist, das dieses Problem zu 100% NUR beim falten auftritt. Im Furmark oder dem Valley-Benchmark in der Endlosschleife tritt das Problem über Tage nicht auf... Temperaturtechnisch ist auch alles im grünen Bereich, die GPU geht nie über 65°C und der Fan-Speed ist auf 60% fixiert. Und Strom sollte ja von einem 550W-Seasonic-NT genug ankommen.


----------



## ZobRombie (28. September 2015)

ProfBoom schrieb:


> Ähm, 150.000 PPD mit einer GT 730?
> Kommt mir ehrlich gesagt 'etwas' viel vor.



Ja, das fand ich auch. Die Leistung sollte theoretisch bei einer halben GTX 750 liegen, die es bei mir auf rund 70k bringt. Aber hielt ja auch nur kurz an und nun will er zehn Tage an ner 2.000 Base Credit WU rechnen. 
Aber wie gesagt, es geht mir nicht um Punkte, sondern um die Idee, aber ich will natürlich auch, dass alles möglichst richtig und effizient läuft. Der Aufbau war jetzt sowieso nur dafür gedacht, um mal ein paar Grafikkarten anzutesten und mir den typischen Verbrauch anzuschauen.

Grüße


----------



## brooker (28. September 2015)

Moin,

heute früh hatte ich folgende Fehlermeldung:

02:16:24:WU00:FS01:0x18:ERROR:exception: Error downloading array posq: clEnqueueReadBuffer (-5)
02:16:25:WARNING:WU00:FS01:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
05:09:21:WU01:FS01:0x18:WARNING:Console control signal 1 on PID 3664
05:09:21:WU01:FS01:0x18:ERROR:103: Lost client lifeline

Kann mir einer sagen, was da passiert ist und evtl. ein mögliche Ursache?

Danke.

Grüße Brooker


----------



## mattinator (28. September 2015)

@*Stefan84*
Vllt. stimmt bei den NVIDIA-Treibern unter Windows 10 etwas mit der OpenCL-Schnittstelle nicht. Kannst ja mal gezielt einen dementsprechenden Benchmark laufen lassen. Oder es laufen irgendwelche Apps, die den NVIDIA-Treiber nicht korrekt nutzen. Welcher P-State ist beim GPU-Folding im Windows 10 aktiv ?


----------



## Rarek (28. September 2015)

gz mattinator 
du hast die 31k geknakt


----------



## Kashura (28. September 2015)

kann es sein, dass ich bevorzugt die riesen WU's bekomme? Hatte jetzt schon 2 Stück die 8 Stunden gedauert haben. So wirds ne Weile dauern bis ich mal 10 WU's zusammen hab xD Ich glaub ich muss mir doch mal Teamviewer runter laden und den guten brooker drüber gucken lassen


----------



## mattinator (28. September 2015)

Rarek schrieb:


> gz mattinator
> du hast die 31k geknakt



Auf was Ihr so alles achtet. Teilweise herrscht jedoch sogar hier "absolute  Stille". Da es in letzter Zeit (zumindest gefühlt) häufiger Probleme beim Folding gab, ist etwas mehr Bewegung.


----------



## Bumblebee (28. September 2015)

ProfBoom schrieb:


> Zum Thema NaCl:
> Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, hat sich das Projekt geändert, also kann es durchaus länger dauern. Warum dann die Punkte nicht angepasst werden, ist mir allerdings ein Rätsel.



Die Projekte 9019 / 9020 laufen rund doppelt so lange und bringen 125 Punkte
*SUUP*.. erm... hust... Moment mal ....
Vorher waren es doch auch 125 Punkte ... 

Ah - verstehe - das Falten mittels GOOGLE / NaCl soll allen verleidet werden
Gleich mal Pande anschreiben und mich bedanken ...


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (28. September 2015)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ah - verstehe - das Falten mittels GOOGLE / NaCl soll allen verleidet werden



Bitte was ???
Ich verstehe da nur Bahnhof o_O


----------



## Bumblebee (28. September 2015)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Bitte was ???
> Ich verstehe da nur Bahnhof o_O



.. das nennt sich Sarkasmus


----------



## Gysi1901 (28. September 2015)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Die Projekte 9019 / 9020 laufen rund doppelt so lange und bringen 125 Punkte


Bei mir im Schnitt 42 statt 17 Minuten; und da ich bei dem Getöse des Lüfters nicht gerade toll arbeiten kann, wird es nur noch selten was mit "zwischendurch ne WU nehmen".


----------



## brooker (28. September 2015)

... hmmm, das ist blöd. Anders herum wäre besser!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. September 2015)

Gysi1901 schrieb:


> Bei mir im Schnitt 42 statt 17 Minuten; und da ich bei dem Getöse des Lüfters nicht gerade toll arbeiten kann, wird es nur noch selten was mit "zwischendurch ne WU nehmen".


Wenn du "nur" auf Medium laufen lässt, geht zwar die NaCl-WU noch länger aber dafür wäre es ruhiger und du würdest immer noch falten > dabei sein ist alles egal wieviel du faltest.


----------



## Keinem (28. September 2015)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wenn du "nur" auf Medium laufen lässt, geht zwar die NaCl-WU noch länger aber dafür wäre es ruhiger und du würdest immer noch falten > dabei sein ist alles egal wieviel du faltest.



Ich glaube, dass er sich vor allem auf das "Falten für zwischendurch" bezieht. Denn eine WU, die knapp eine Stunde benötigt, hat herzlich wenig mit einem kleinen Zeitraum zu tun. Zumal der Fortschritt bei Abbruch der Berechnung nicht gespeichert wird.

Vielleicht wäre es in dieser Situation sinnvoller, den Clienten zu verwenden. Mit diesem kannst du nämlich deinen Fortschritt speichern. Bei der nächsten Sitzung kann von dort aus weiter gerechnet werden.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. September 2015)

8iosmod schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass er sich vor allem auf das "Falten für zwischendurch" bezieht. Denn eine WU, die knapp eine Stunde benötigt, hat herzlich wenig mit einem kleinen Zeitraum zu tun. Zumal der Fortschritt bei Abbruch der Berechnung nicht gespeichert wird.
> 
> Vielleicht wäre es in dieser Situation sinnvoller, den Clienten zu verwenden. Mit diesem kannst du nämlich deinen Fortschritt speichern. Bei der nächsten Sitzung kann von dort aus weiter gerechnet werden.


War Gysi1901 nicht der, der auf der Arbeit seinen Arbeitsrechner mitfalten lässt? 
Wenn ja, wären es doch im Verlauf des Arbeitstages doch die eine oder andere WU.


----------



## Keinem (28. September 2015)

Gysi1901 schrieb:


> [...]wird es nur noch selten was mit "zwischendurch ne WU nehmen".





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> War Gysi1901 nicht der, der auf der Arbeit seinen Arbeitsrechner mitfalten lässt?
> Wenn ja, wären es doch im Verlauf des Arbeitstages doch die eine oder andere WU.


Hmm - das riecht nach Kontroverse  .


----------



## ProfBoom (29. September 2015)

8iosmod schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass er sich vor allem auf das "Falten für zwischendurch" bezieht. Denn eine WU, die knapp eine Stunde benötigt, hat herzlich wenig mit einem kleinen Zeitraum zu tun. Zumal der Fortschritt bei Abbruch der Berechnung nicht gespeichert wird.
> 
> Vielleicht wäre es in dieser Situation sinnvoller, den Clienten zu verwenden. Mit diesem kannst du nämlich deinen Fortschritt speichern. Bei der nächsten Sitzung kann von dort aus weiter gerechnet werden.



Dem ersten Abschnitt stimme ich zu, dem zweiten jedoch nicht unbedingt.
Wer so lange für eine NaCl-WU braucht und nicht 24/7 faltet, schafft die normalen WUs teilweise einfach nicht mehr innerhalb der Deadline.
Da kann es durchaus mal eine Woche für eine ~2000 Punkte WU brauchen.


----------



## Gysi1901 (29. September 2015)

Meine Güte, bin ich mysteriös! 
Ich bin selbstständig und arbeite von zu Hause. In meinem Notebook steckt ein Pentium, der mir völlig ausreicht. Da ich aber für die Arbeit bezahlt werde, die ich tatsächlich leiste (also nicht nach Zeit), darf das System nicht ruckeln. Ich arbeite zum Teil mit unzähligen Browsertabs und wechsle ständig hin und her. Wenn mein Rechner jedes Mal 0,2 Sekunden mehr bräuchte, würde das am Ende des Tages ganz schön ins Geld gehen. Daher kann ich tagsüber eigentlich nur bei ausgedehnten Pausen falten, sonst kostet das Zeit und (wegen des Lüfters) Nerven. Hinzu kommt, dass ich auf mein Notebook so angewiesen bin wie andere auf ihr Auto; ich habe immer Bedenken, das Gerät könnte irgendwann ausfallen, wenn ich "zu viel" falte.
Noch ein Geständnis: ich bin bei PCGH, obwohl ich gar nicht spiele  
Ich würde gern mehr falten, aber meine Hardware gibt sehr wenig her und F@H wäre wirklich der einzige Grund, den ich hätte, um auf stärkere Hardware zu gehen


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (29. September 2015)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> .. das nennt sich Sarkasmus



Oooookay ... Das hab Ich gecheckt ^^ 



Gysi1901 schrieb:


> Meine Güte, bin ich mysteriös!
> Ich bin selbstständig und arbeite von zu Hause. In meinem Notebook steckt ein Pentium, der mir völlig ausreicht. Da ich aber für die Arbeit bezahlt werde, die ich tatsächlich leiste (also nicht nach Zeit), darf das System nicht ruckeln. Ich arbeite zum Teil mit unzähligen Browsertabs und wechsle ständig hin und her. Wenn mein Rechner jedes Mal 0,2 Sekunden mehr bräuchte, würde das am Ende des Tages ganz schön ins Geld gehen. Daher kann ich tagsüber eigentlich nur bei ausgedehnten Pausen falten, sonst kostet das Zeit und (wegen des Lüfters) Nerven. Hinzu kommt, dass ich auf mein Notebook so angewiesen bin wie andere auf ihr Auto; ich habe immer Bedenken, das Gerät könnte irgendwann ausfallen, wenn ich "zu viel" falte.
> Noch ein Geständnis: ich bin bei PCGH, obwohl ich gar nicht spiele
> Ich würde gern mehr falten, aber meine Hardware gibt sehr wenig her und F@H wäre wirklich der einzige Grund, den ich hätte, um auf stärkere Hardware zu gehen



Mit dem NaCL Client dürftest du keine Probleme bekommen. Also bei mir läuft der 24/7 ... Beim Zocken merke ich es ab und zu mal kurz ... Aber so richtig auffallen tut das nicht ...
Wenn du vorerst nur den NaCL-Client laufen lässt und im Taskmanager die ProzessPrio von den geöffneten Chrome Prozessen auf niedrig (Dabei darf aber nur ein Fesnter mit dem NaCL-Client offen sein) machst, hast du absolut keine Einbußen  
Solltest du allerdings Angst um deine Hardware haben und die Laufstärke deine Nerven strapazieren ... Also dann kann dir niemand mehr Helfen


----------



## brooker (29. September 2015)

@Gysi1901: ... schaue mal hier vorbei. So was in der Art gibt Dir die Freiheit und gleichzeitig die Möglichkeit ein wenig was beizutragen. Kosten sind überschaubar und kalkulierbar. Upgrade-fähig über Jahre.


----------



## Stefan84 (29. September 2015)

Also für mich steht jetzt erstmal folgendes fest:

bei  ~65 Mio. Punkten stelle ich das falten erstmal bis auf weiteres ein, zumindest solange bis es eine entsprechende Lösung für mein Treiberproblem gibt... Zurück zu Win 7 werde ich nicht wechseln, da bis auf die Faltprobleme das System absolut stabil und sehr zufriedenstellend läuft. Sollte die Treiberproblematik seitens nVidia behoben worden sein, werde ich mich sicherleich auch wieder hier beteiligen  Ich sehe es nur nicht mehr ein das alle paar Stunden das System neu gestartet werden muss, nur weil entweder der Treiber oder der Client ein Problem haben. Ich wiederhole nochmal: außer den Abstürzen beim falten (und zu 100% nur da) habe ich kein einziges Problem zu beklagen unter Win 10. Alles läuft so wie ich mir das vorstelle, selbst diverse Benchmarks erzeugen nach Tagen keinerlei Fehler.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mich da etwas verstehen, und 60 Mio Punkte sind jetzt auch schon eine ganze Menge, so viel war eigentlich nie geplant


----------



## brooker (29. September 2015)

... ich finde es echt blöd, dass Dein Einsatz nun durch einen nicht ordnungsgemäß arbeitenden Treiber unterbrochen wird. Echt zum Haare raufen, wenn es nicht richtig läuft! Kann Dich gut verstehen. Ich hoffe, dass schnell neue Treiber rauskommen und Du wieder durchstarten kannst. *Daumendrück*


----------



## Stefan84 (29. September 2015)

Falls nochmal jemand Ursachenforschung betreiben möchte, ich bin per TeamSpeak und/oder TeamViewer erreichbar  Vllt. möchte ja noch mal einer von den absoluten Pro's drübergucken und er findet evtl. was, was ich übersehen habe.


----------



## ProfBoom (29. September 2015)

@Gysi1901
Wie wäre es denn, wenn du den NaCl bei FoldingPower auf Medium oder Light stellst?
Das wären 60% bzw. 20% CPU-Last. Es sollte also noch genug Leistung zum arbeiten zur Verfügung stehen.
Lieber wenig als garnicht falten ist mein Motto.

Zur Hardware:
Ob du dir extra für's Falten stärkere Hardware kaufen möchtest, musst du entscheiden.
Aber wie wäre es mit einem Kompromiss? Wenn der Laptop in ein paar Jahren eh ersetzt wird, nimmst du eben einen mit einer stärkeren CPU.
Dann gibst du quasi nur den Aufpreis fürs Falten aus.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (29. September 2015)

Hatte unter F@H mal wieder einen *BlueScreen* 

Habe die GT740 & die GTX 750 Ti am knechten; hier mein restliches System und der Fehler:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tempmäßig alles im Lot, CPU um +50, GPU +62 bis +68 Grad. Nix übertaktet oder undervoltet, Nivea-Treiberversion: 355.82

Ne Idee ?


----------



## hbf878 (29. September 2015)

https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/hardware/ff557433(v=vs.85).aspx

hat möglicherweise gar nichts mit den GPUs oder mit FAH selbst zu tun, sondern ist offenbar ein Datenträgerfehler..


----------



## binär-11110110111 (29. September 2015)

Chkdsk hat Fehler gefunden & korrigiert - Danke !


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (30. September 2015)

schau mal mit crystal disk info nach ob mit der platte noch alles ok ist


----------



## binär-11110110111 (30. September 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


System ---------------------Backup ------------------Datengrab


----------



## hbf878 (30. September 2015)

Wenn du eine neuere Version von Crystal Disk Info verwendest, müssten auch die Bezeichnungen der Attribute bei der BX100 stimmen. 
Ansonsten sehen die SMART-Werte ja ganz ok aus. Die Backup-Platte hat ein paar Lesefehler, die Datenplatte einige unkorrigierbare Fehler. Waren beide zum Zeitpunkt des Absturzes angeschlossen? Und auf welcher der Platten fand chkdsk die Fehler?


----------



## binär-11110110111 (30. September 2015)

hbf878 schrieb:


> Wenn du eine neuere Version von Crystal Disk Info verwendest, müssten auch die Bezeichnungen der Attribute bei der BX100 stimmen. O.K., hatte jetzt die portable Version genommen.
> 
> Ansonsten sehen die SMART-Werte ja ganz ok aus. Die Backup-Platte hat ein paar Lesefehler, die Datenplatte einige unkorrigierbare Fehler. Waren beide zum Zeitpunkt des Absturzes angeschlossen? Ja, alle 3.
> 
> Und auf welcher der Platten fand chkdsk die Fehler? Auf der Backup-Platte.



Antwort im Text.


----------



## XeT (2. Oktober 2015)

Hatte gestern 8-9 Stunden WUs. PPDs waren: Cpu: 18k gpu:nur 150k.

Also mit der CPU hatte ich nur um die 20k daher passt das. Die 290 hatte ich sonst aber bei 270-300k.

Kommt es manchmal vor das die WUs komplizierter sind? Werde heute gegen 13 Uhr die nächsten WUs starten. 
Alles lief auf full mit richtiger Auslastung.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (2. Oktober 2015)

XeT schrieb:


> Kommt es manchmal vor das die WUs komplizierter sind? Werde heute gegen 13 Uhr die nächsten WUs starten.
> Alles lief auf full mit richtiger Auslastung.



Ja, schau mal im FAH-Control (Advanced Control) unter Log nach, wie viele steps Deine GPU-WU hat. Meine 0x18 hat aktuell 16 Millionen, aber auch 5, 2,5 und 2 Millionen sind möglich. Hinzu kommt, dazu auch innerhalb gleicher Größen wie z.B. 0x18 mit 2,5Mio & 0x18 mit 2,5Mio je nach Projekt die Komplexität der Berechnungen schwanken und somit auch die Faltzeit und die Punkteausbeute.


----------



## XeT (2. Oktober 2015)

So jetzt passt es besser CPU 2h15 und die GPu 4h40. Sind zwar nur 200kPPD aber schon mal das doppelte von gestern.


----------



## brooker (2. Oktober 2015)

XeT: und dran denken, immer 2 Threads der Cpu freilassen für die GPU.


----------



## Knutowskie (2. Oktober 2015)

So, es wird wieder kühl draußen und der Rechenknecht gibt ein gutes, wenn auch teures, Heizkraftwerk ab. Was mich aber enorm nervt: Ich kann mit F@H nix zocken. Ich muss immer voll pausieren und kann dann das Spiel ruckelfrei benutzen. (Spiele aktuell: World of Warships oder Diablo3) Bei WoWs ist der effekt nicht so hart, obwohl es grafisch deutlich anspruchsvoller ist, als das popelige D3... ominös. Da ich kein n00b bin, habe ich die config schonmal durchgeschaut und die Prio auf "lowest possible" gestellt. Kein Effekt.

Mal so ein paar Randdaten:

- F@H 7.4.4
- Win8 x64
- 8G RAM
- i7 880 @ 3,325 GHz
- gtx 770 2gb

Jemand ne Idee, wie ich das effizient aber ohne manuelles Eingreifen laufen lassen kann?


----------



## Haxti (2. Oktober 2015)

Die Rechenleistung der GPUs kann AFAIK nicht eingeteilt werden, bzw Tasks auf der GPU keine Priorität zugeordnet werden. GPU Folding wirst du pausieren müssen, falls die CPU limitiert hilft es natürlich eine Prio zu setzen oder einen Kern frei zu lassen (nicht während einer WU ändern!)


----------



## XeT (2. Oktober 2015)

Diablo 3 wird die cpu limitieren. Ich zocke beim full folding Heros of The Storm in 4k bei 60fps


----------



## Knutowskie (3. Oktober 2015)

Auf der CPU falte ich nur auf 7 von 8 Kernen. Hab festgestellt, dass es so besser für die GPU läuft. Aber GPU pausieren... da kann ich auch komplett aus machen. Die CPU faltet völlig ineffizient mit 10k PPD...


----------



## Amigafan (3. Oktober 2015)

Ja - so ist das leider mittlerweile: 
Das Falten mit der CPU lohnt sich meistens nicht - wenn man den Stromverbrauch rechnet (und dann bezahlen muß  - nicht jeder ist "Großverdiener"  ).


----------



## XeT (3. Oktober 2015)

Knutowskie schrieb:


> Auf der CPU falte ich nur auf 7 von 8 Kernen. Hab festgestellt, dass es so besser für die GPU läuft. Aber GPU pausieren... da kann ich auch komplett aus machen. Die CPU faltet völlig ineffizient mit 10k PPD...


Du musst mal in deinem Profil dein System erneuern  ALso ich Falte auf 6 Kernen mit System 1 und zocken beim Falten (Full) in 4k Heros of the Storm oder gerade mal Assassins Creed 2. Ich verliere ca. 50k PPD und da ruckelt nie etwas.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (3. Oktober 2015)

Der Klassiker ist ein 2-GPU-System (nicht SLI), eine GPU zum Zocken, die andere GPU zum Falten. Meine (günstige) GTX 750 Ti schaft ca. 60K/ 24h & braucht mit ihren 640 CUDA-Einheiten & 60 Watt max. nichemal nen extra Stromstecker.


----------



## ProfBoom (3. Oktober 2015)

Seid froh, wenn es nur ruckelt.
Wenn ich mal vergesse F@H zu pausieren bevor ich spiele, bleibt der PC komplett hängen -> Reset.
Seit Core17 ist das so.
Allerdings habe ich eine Radeon HD 7870.

Mit den Core21 WUs macht pausieren auch keinen Spass, da teilweise nur jede Stunde ein Checkpoint gespeichert wird.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Oktober 2015)

Frage aus falt- und gametechnischer Sicht:
Ist eine Titan X (1 Monat alt mit Garantit) zum Preis einer Referenz GTX 980 Ti ein gutes Angebot?


----------



## ZobRombie (3. Oktober 2015)

Auf jeden Fall. Der Preisunterschied ist ja immer das Hauptargument gegen die Titan X und für die 980Ti gewesen. Im Stromverbrauch tun sich beide nix, aber dafür hat die Titan X noch mal 256 Shader und 16 Texture Mapping Units mehr. Wobei die TMUs fürs Falten irrelevant sein dürften, aber dafür freuen sich die Spiele. Und mit dem doppelten Speicher bist du gut gerüstet.

Von daher bleibt die Titan X die stärkste Karte. Kann natürlich keiner vorhersehen, ob noch eine Dual-GPU-Titan X folgt, die den Preis der Single-Titan X senkt, aber das ändert ja nichts an dem guten Angebot.


----------



## XeT (3. Oktober 2015)

Ich würde die Titan nur nehmen wenn du eine Wasserkühlung vorhast. 

sonst bekommst du auch schon die  980 ti für unter 700. Die  sind leiser, schneller und sind nicht direkt im Limit von Strom/temp.

Gigabyte GeForce GTX 980 Ti Gaming G1, 6GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (GV-N98TG1 GAMING-6GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Inno3D GeForce GTX 980 Ti OC HerculeZ X3, 6GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (N98TV-1SDN-N5HNX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## ZobRombie (3. Oktober 2015)

Was du natürlich aber auch überlegen könntest, wäre anstelle einer 980Ti/TitanX ein AMD Fury X-Penant zu nehmen. Aber hier sind mal ein paar Zahlen, die nicht nur Spiele sondern auch Computing-Leistung zeigen:
AMD Radeon R9 Fury X im Test (Seite 8) - ComputerBase
Compute - The AMD Radeon R9 Fury Review, Feat. Sapphire & ASUS

Fury X finden sich häufiger mal bei Alternate als Outlet für gut 600-650 Euro.


----------



## simder (3. Oktober 2015)

Die 980 ti ist nicht schneller bei gleichen Takt ist die Titan immer schneller.  Ich lasse meine mit 1126 MHz 80 powertarget falten ist perfekt.
Und ja der Stock kühler ist laut aber das kann man ändern

Nicht von den Tests blenden lassen da wird die Titan mit 1000 MHz Referenz getestet. Mann sollte da genau auf den Takt schauen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Oktober 2015)

@XeT: Ich bekäme die Titan X umgerechnet für ~650Euro.

@ZobRombie: A) Aufgrund der DE/CH-Grenze ist Alternate uninteressant für mich und b) mag ich die Roten nicht besonders > wenn ich was kaufe dann Grün.


Ps:
Eigentlich wollte ich nur meine GT520 durch was leicht stärkeres ersetzten und jetzt rede ich über 980 TI/Titan X.


----------



## ZobRombie (3. Oktober 2015)

Hehe, aber der Sprung von ner 520 lohnt sich dann doch wenigstens! Und mit Anführungszeichen ist die Titan X ja auch nur "leicht" stärker .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Oktober 2015)

Vorausgesetzt ich kaufe die Titan X kämme diese in meinen Faltserver und ersetzt dort die GTX780 Poseidon und diese wiederum würde dann die GT520 ersetzten.


----------



## ZobRombie (3. Oktober 2015)

Das ist jeweils ein ganz enormer Sprung.


----------



## Amigafan (3. Oktober 2015)

*@A.Meier-PS3*

Wenn ich Dein Angebot bekäme - ich würde nicht nachfragen, sondern handeln . . . 


BTW:
Ich habe mal aus Spass ausgetestet, wie meine HD7870@1180MHz bei einer 9704 120K PPD erreichen kann.
Dazu habe ich:
 - statt 4 GiB 8 GiB Ram genommen (schnelleres Timing des Speichers bringt etwa 1 s kürzere Startzeit) - verkürzt Startzeit um  ~ 5 s, da 4 GiB limitieren -> Auslagerungsdatei
 - CPU von 4000 auf 4400MHz getaktet 
 - alte Version Cat 14.4 statt 14.9 installiert

*Das Ergebnis:*
Vorher:
 Min. Time / Frame : 00:04:04 - 116.129,8 PPD
 Avg. Time / Frame : 00:04:08 - 113.331,8 PPD

Nachher:
 Min. Time / Frame : 00:03:56 - 122.084,5 PPD
 Avg. Time / Frame : 00:04:00 - 119.045,1 PPD

Selbst mit "nur" noch 4200MHz CPU-Takt bleibe ich "im Rahmen" (Min. Time:  3:57, ~121K PPD, Avg. Time bleibt bei  4:00).


----------



## XeT (3. Oktober 2015)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Vorausgesetzt ich kaufe die Titan X kämme diese in meinen Faltserver und ersetzt dort die GTX780 Poseidon und diese wiederum würde dann die GT520 ersetzten.



Dann greif zu. Wenn Falten erst einmal dran ist, nimm die Titan. Ich dachte die sollte in den Zockerrechner.

Wenn der derzeit eine gt520 hat wirst du die mehr ram der Titan brauchen wenn der nächste Wechsel kommt


----------



## brooker (3. Oktober 2015)

... die Titan X ist von den GFlops single im Stock ca. 10% leistungsstärker als die 980Ti. Für den Preis, mit Rechnung, würde ich an Deiner Stelle *zuschlagen*. Einen WaKüler bekommen wir da auch preisgünstig rauf 
-------------------------------------
Geforce GTX 980 Ti - 6054 
GeForce GTX Titan X - 6604


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Oktober 2015)

XeT schrieb:


> Dann greif zu. Wenn Falten erst einmal dran ist, nimm die Titan. Ich dachte die sollte in den Zockerrechner.
> 
> Wenn der derzeit eine gt520 hat wirst du die mehr ram der Titan brauchen wenn der nächste Wechsel kommt


Der Faltserver ist auch gleichzeitig mein Zockerrechner, darum ist auch ein zweites OS in Form von Win 7 installiert (siehe Signatur). 
Momentan spiele ich ältere Spiele und da reicht auch mein alter 1090T noch dicke, nur wens eben etwas mehr Grafikpower braucht kommt die GT520 an ihre Leistungsgrenze.


----------



## brooker (3. Oktober 2015)

... Alex, man muss sich auch mal was gönnen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Oktober 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> ... Alex, man muss sich auch mal was gönnen


Also gut, ich versuche mal ranzukommen (hoffentlich geht sie nicht über mein Limit )


----------



## brooker (3. Oktober 2015)

*daumendrück*


----------



## brooker (3. Oktober 2015)

... meine Damen und Herren aufgepasst - hier wird Großes gerad vollbracht!!

Tagebuch - Ein "ONE MILLION PPD FOLDER" entsteht!

Abbo`s und  positive Bewertungen wären sehr schön - wir wollen mit dem Thema auf die Main und in die Printed!!


----------



## simder (3. Oktober 2015)

nicht schlecht bin gespannt was drei Karten schaffen .  5 Sterne von mir


----------



## Amigafan (3. Oktober 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> ... meine Damen und Herren aufgepasst - hier wird Großes gerad vollbracht!!
> 
> Tagebuch - Ein "ONE MILLION PPD FOLDER" entsteht!
> 
> Abbo`s und  positive Bewertungen wären sehr schön - wir wollen mit dem Thema auf die Main und in die Printed!!



Es wäre besser, wenn das *Team* in die Printed käme - *nicht* ein Einzelner!
Denn - nur weil einer JETZT ein Projekt startet soll er "bedacht" werden?
Und was ist mit denjenigen, die - "heimlich, still und leise" - seit Jahren falten und weit mehr getan haben . . . ?


----------



## brooker (3. Oktober 2015)

... genau das haben wir vor!


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Oktober 2015)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Es wäre besser, wenn das *Team* in die Printed käme - *nicht* ein Einzelner!
> Denn - nur weil einer JETZT ein Projekt startet soll er "bedacht" werden?
> Und was ist mit denjenigen, die - "heimlich, still und leise" - seit Jahren falten und weit mehr getan haben . . . ?



Natürlich hast du damit absolut Recht - sowas ist immer auch "unfair"
Aber wir Menschen sind nun einmal so gestrickt - wir brauchen "Helden"

Wer "herausragt" kann andere dazu bringen ihm nachzufolgen - im positiven wie (leider) negativen Sinn
Ich könnte mir aber gut vorstellen, dass dieses Projekt *allen Faltern *gewidmet wird


----------



## brooker (4. Oktober 2015)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Es wäre besser, wenn das *Team* in die Printed käme - *nicht* ein Einzelner!
> Denn - nur weil einer JETZT ein Projekt startet soll er "bedacht" werden?
> Und was ist mit denjenigen, die - "heimlich, still und leise" - seit Jahren falten und weit mehr getan haben . . . ?





Bumblebee schrieb:


> Natürlich hast du damit absolut Recht - sowas ist immer auch "unfair"
> Aber wir Menschen sind nun einmal so gestrickt - wir brauchen "Helden"Wer "herausragt" kann andere dazu bringen ihm nachzufolgen - im positiven wie (leider) negativen Sinn
> Ich könnte mir aber gut vorstellen, dass dieses Projekt *allen Faltern *gewidmet wird




... das Projekt ist eine Handlung, um das Team und sein Tun zu pushen und in die Öffentlichkeit zu tragen. Wir haben in der Vergangenheit immer wieder versucht mit unserer wichtigen Sache Gehör zu finden. Das war mäßig erfolgreich. Durch die Aktionen "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" und "Gamer folden gegen die Vergesslichkeit" ist es uns glücklicherweise gelungen, ein wenig mehr Aufmerksamkeit zu bekommen (auf die Main und in die Printed). Jedoch geht da noch mehr bzw. brauchen wir noch mehr. Also wurden Überlegungen angestellt, wie mehr Leute mit dem Thema Folding in Berührung gebracht werden können. Ergebniss:

1. Aktionen übers gesamte Jahr
2. Gruppe für Aktions-Folder damit schnell und gezielt informiert werden kann
3. How To`s optimieren - damit jeder schnell loslegen kann und erfolgreich, für sich, ist
4. fertigen Folding-Lösungen anbieten für Leute die mitmachen wollen 
     - "Volks-Falter" (Name ist nur in Vorschlag) - Falter für jeden Geldbeutel (Projekt ist mit Martin geplant gewesen und hängt nun, da ihn PCGH gebannt hat)
     - Projekt "One Million PPD Folder"
5. Leute mit Interessanten Themen ansprechen, herausfordern und zum Mitmachen annimieren oder zum Wettbewerb aufrufen
    - Projekt "One Million PPD Folder" (OC, extremes Setup, WaKü, Preis/Leistung)

... usw.

Alles im Allen soll das Thema Folding@home in jede Richtung präsent sein und dafür müssen wir als Team ständig was tun und wir auch machen.

Nun der Bezug zum aktuelle Projekt von Lucas:

Lucas möchte aus persönlichen Gründen langfristig und intensiv für unser Team folden. Aus diesem Grund sind wir ins Gespräch gekommen - was nimmt man, was kommt bei rum, was kostet was, usw.. Lucas Ziel ist es am Tag eine Million PPDs abzuliefern. Das dafür benötigte Setup ist ein Triple GTX 970er System. Da sowas nicht jeder zu Hause rumzustehen hat, stellt es etwas besonders dar, welches für die "Öffentlichkeitsarbeit" (OC, extremes Setup, WaKü, Preis/Leistung) für Folding@home genutzt werden kann. Mal ganz abgesehen von dem möglichen Endausbau mit 7x GTX 970  Wir ziehen damit Leser und potenzielle Folder an. Und aus diesem Grund möchten wir das Projekt auf die Main und wenn möglich in die Prined bringen. Denn eines ist klar: je öfter Folding@home irgendwo im PCGH-Universum auftaucht, umso mehr Unterstützer finden wir in den Aktionen und als dauerhafte Unterstützer. 

Das beste Beispiel ist die letzte Aktion: weniger Unterstützer aber deutlich mehr PPDs. Wie geht das? Ganz einfach - ich habe gezielt User mit potenziellen Systemen auf unsere Aktion per PN angeschrieben und auf die Aktion aufmerksam gemacht. Nicht wenige haben sich entschlossen mitzumachen und waren voll dabei. Sprich, Aufmerksammachen ist der Schlüssel und die brauchen wir. Das Team, für die Unterstützung, den Trotz und Ärger in Zeiten mit schlechten WUs, sowie die Motivation haben wir bereits und das ist das Beste der Welt!

Also, lasst uns ein erfolgreiches Projekt machen, setzt Abbo`s und gebt gute Bewertungen ab, besucht den Thread jeden Tag, gebt uns Feedback, auf dass wir auf die Main kommen und evtl. die Printed entern! Mehr Aufmerksamkeit für Folding@Home - denn zu viele falten mit allem was sie haben im Stillen ohne Aufmerksamkeit und Anerkennung. Das müssen wir und werden wir mit diesem Projekt ändern!


----------



## Stefan84 (4. Oktober 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> Das beste Beispiel ist die letzte Aktion: weniger Unterstützer aber deutlich mehr PPDs. Wie geht das? Ganz einfach - ich habe gezielt User mit *potenziellen Systemen* auf unsere Aktion per PN angeschrieben und auf die Aktion aufmerksam gemacht. Nicht wenige haben sich entschlossen mitzumachen und waren voll dabei.



Und genau HIER sehe ich persönlich das Problem: es werden bevorzugt Leute mit "hochrangigen" Systemen angesprochen. Klar, die bringen die meisten PPD, aber der "Otto Normaluser /-falter" fühlt sich hier u. U. ausgegrenzt. Wenn ich jetzt zum Beispiel Neuliung wäre, ich zufälligerweise auf dieses Thema stoße, es lese und auch verstehe und mir dann denke "Hm, könnte man eigentlich glatt mal mitfalten", ist das ja erst einmal gut. Wenn ich aber dann die diversen Links zu den Listen anklicke und mich da etwas umgucke merke ich doch relativ schnell, das Mitfalter Systeme teils nur dafür zusammengeschustert haben und damit (verdienterweise natürlich!) auch massig Punkte absahnen. Als Normaldenkender würde ich mir dann denken, das ich mit meinem 08/15-System da eh nicht groß was ausrichten kann und das meine Erfolge bzw. Punkte unter den Teppich gekehrt werden und eh nix bringen...

Meiner Meinung nach wird der Fokus momentan zu sehr auf die Punktejagd gelegt. Es scheint (so könnte man es zumindest teilsweise lesen) nur um die Punktejagd und darum, besser als der andere zu sein. Der eigentliche Sinn, nämlich die Forschung nach bzw. gegen Krankheiten, rückt hier inhaltlich etwas in den Hintergrund.
Klar, ich verstehe das jeder der sich hieran beteiligt eine kleine Art "Belohnung und Anerkennung" erhalten möchte, aber was sollen denn unsere heimlichen, kleinen und stillen Falter sagen, die überhaupt nicht in einer der Ranglisten auftauchen? Sie werden zwar beim erreichen von Meilensteinen kurz erwähnt, aber den größten Teil der Zeit hört man dann nichts mehr von ihnen. Man könnte fast meinen sie geraten in Vergessenheit, da sich dann wieder den prestigeträchtigen Systemen und Usern zugewandt wird.

Was ich damit sagen will ist eigentlich relativ einfach: jeder, wirklich JEDER der sich hierbeim falten und forschen beteiligt (egal ob groß oder klein und welches Team auch immer) hat hier seine Anerkennung verdient und diese sollte auch gewürdigt werden. Ja, Power-User erhöhen evtl. kurzfristig die Aufmerksamkeit anderer Leser, aber dann wären wir wieder oben angelangt - so schließt sich der Kreis 

Zusammengefasst: ich will und wollte hiermit keinen persönlich angreifen und/oder verletzen, dies spiegelt aber meine momentane Sicht der Dinge wider. Mag sein das sie der ein oder andere unangemessen oder verstörend findet, aber damit kann ich gut leben  Ich selbst bin ja nun auch gut einem Jahr mit dabei, habe in diesem Jahr so viele Punkte gefaltet wie manch anderer in einem Monat (~60 Mio.) und bin auch stolz darauf im Team 70335 zu sein! 
Trotzdem sollten wir dankbar für JEDEN sein, der mitfaltet, ob als Einzelkämpfer oder in Teams. Wir alle haben schließlich nur ein Ziel: Krankheiten welche für Menschen tödlich enden können zu erforschen und eine Heilungsmöglichkeit zu finden!

In diesem Sinne


----------



## arcDaniel (4. Oktober 2015)

@Brooker: jetzt bin ich doch etwas gekränkt, da ich keine PN bekommen hatte.... (nicht ernst nehmen )

@Stefan84
Klar sollte der Sinn der Forschung im Vordergrund stehen, allerdings muss man auch sehen was einen Zweck hat. 
Mann konnte eine Zeit lang auch auf der PS3 falten... 
Damit will ich nicht sagen, dass Low-End Systeme ganz ausgeschlossen werden sollte, es ist aber so, dass manche Systeme nicht mehr wirklich geeignet sind. Die Punkte sind ja nicht nur zum Spass da, sondern auch um Prjekte zu bewerten. Wenn eine GPU es nun nicht mehr Fertig bringt eine WU mit entsprechend hohen Bonus zu beenden, oder die PPD Ausbeute sehr gering ist, so ist es auch nicht sonderlich nützlich für das Gesamtprojekt.

Man könnte Arguementieren: Jede fertige WU trägt zum gesamten Wohl der Menschheit bei.
Von der anderen Seite: die HW arbeitet so ineffizient, dass sie der Natur mehr schadet, als dem Falten einen Mehrwert bringt...


----------



## mattinator (4. Oktober 2015)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Von der anderen Seite: die HW arbeitet so ineffizient, dass sie der Natur mehr schadet, als dem Falten einen Mehrwert bringt...


Sollte man immer beachten. Aber (!): mit diesem Argument nicht den potenziellen Faltern den Mut nehmen, die mit solch älterer Hardware "unterwegs" sind. Bewerten und Entscheiden sollte es jeder selbst. Aber am besten mit dem erforderlichen Wissen, welches ihm hier im Forum, vor allem durch die (sehr guten, und ständig aktualisierten) How-To's, aber auch mit anderen Threads präsentiert wird. Zu diesen Informationsquellen zähle ich auch den "Thread des Anstoßes" (http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...buch-ein-one-million-ppd-folder-entsteht.html). Wichtig wäre dort z.B. auch, die Hintergründe der Entscheidungen für die Hardware richtig und nachvollziehbar zu kommunizieren.


----------



## sensit1ve_ (4. Oktober 2015)

Nachdem ich hier einige neue Beiträge gelesen habe, muss ich ehrlich sagen, dass ich gerade stinksauer bin .  Ich dachte bisher immer: Kleinvieh mach auch Mist.  Aber da habe ich mich wohl getäuscht. Werdet glücklich mit Euren "Helden". Bekommt eben ein anderes Team  meine Punkte (eines das es zu schätzen weiß!). Ich bin raus...


----------



## brooker (4. Oktober 2015)

@ arcDaniel: nächstes Mal, versprochen 

@Stefan84/Amigafan: Stefan, Amigafan, ich verstehe Eurer Empfinden sehr gut, denn auch ich habe "nur" einen kleinen Falter den ich dauerhaft laufen lassen kann. Zu meinem Beispiel - "... ich habe gezielt User mit potenziellen Systemen auf unsere Aktion per PN angeschrieben und auf die Aktion aufmerksam gemacht.!

Das war nur eine derHandlungen die ich vollzogen habe um die Aktion zu pushen (User mit unserer Sache erreichen und zum Mitmachen bewegen) und ist nur ein Beispiel dafür, wie wichtig es ist die Leute überhaupt mit dem Thema Folding@Home zu erreichen. Du siehst es mir hoffentlich nach, dass ich nicht alle x-tausend PCGH-User per PN angeschrieben habe. Das hätte ich sicher machen können, dann wäreich aber vermutlich nicht mehr bei PCGH vertreten, sonder gebannt . Ich musste mich entscheiden, was mache ich. Die Aktion musste erfolgreich sein, daher habe ich mich für die potenziellen Systeme entschieden. Denn auch meine Zeit-Kaazitäten sind nicht unendlich. Denn wenn die Aktion nicht erfolgreich gewesen wäre, würde sie nicht "hoch aufgehängt" werden können. Ganz laps gesagt: Hast Du schon mal davon in der Zeitung gelesen, dass in China ein Sach Reis umgefallen ist? Ich nicht und das hat seinen Grund. Wer Erwähnung sucht, muss was Außergewöhnliches leisten. Ist leider so.

Also, es mag Dir evtl. aktuelle so vorkommen, aber mir liegt es fern nur die "Großen" zu würdigen. Ganz im Gegenteil - schaue auf das kommende Projet "Volksfalter". Das geht genau in die Richtung die du aktuell reklamierst. Jeder soll mitmachen können!

Jeder gibt das was er kann und möchte. Wir treten in der Öffentlichkeit immer als Team auf und zum Team gehört jeder einzelne von uns. Und wenn ein Meilenstein erreicht wird, da wird jeder, egal wieviel er beiträgt dafür "begrazt". 

Gebt mir mal einen Tip, wie ich Deine aktuelles Gefühl verbessern kann. Was kann getan werden, damit Euer Eindruck nicht entsteht. Ich bin offen für alles


----------



## brooker (4. Oktober 2015)

@  sensit1ve_: Weshalb bist Du stinksauer? In unserem Team "macht Kleinvieh genug Mist" - da schließe ich mich mit ein. Dein Beitrag wird geachtet und anerkannt!


----------



## binär-11110110111 (4. Oktober 2015)

Also ich als kleiner Falter fühle mich gerade *NICHT* auf den Schlips getreten. Auch lese ich immer wieder das Wort TEAM. Leute, wir sind EIN TEAM. Was hier vorgeschlagen wird, ist Pressearbeit, sodaß unser Team Zuwachs bekommt. Solche Projekte wie der 1Mio PPD PC sind ein hardwartechnisch interessantes Zugpferd und auch erforderlich. Es ist ein Beitrag von vielen, um FAH voranzutreiben. Sicher geht es auch um Punkte, aber je mehr Punkte, desto mehr Projekte werden erledigt.

Insgesamt wurden bis jetzt 118 Publikationen als direktes Ergebnis von Folding@home veröffentlicht.  Einige Daten stehen jedem kostenlos zur freien Verfügung.

Im Team zählt JEDER und es kann sein, daß genau Deine *kleine CPU WU* dazu beiträgt, das Puzzle zu komplementieren !


----------



## arcDaniel (4. Oktober 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> @  sensit1ve_: Weshalb bist Du stinksauer? In unserem Team "macht Kleinvieh genug Mist" - da schließe ich mich mit ein. Dein Beitrag wird geachtet und anerkannt!



Die gleiche Frage habe ich mir auch gestellt. Ich habe hier noch nie Spott gelesen und es wurde noch jedem so gudd wie möglich geholfen sein System fürs Falten zu optimieren.

Ja wir sind ein Team! Es ist aber wichtig das Team zu Vermarkten, klingt doof ist aber so. Es ist wie bei allem, man braucht auch einen Kopf, eine Stimme, ja vielleicht grob gesagt einen Helden. Dieser "Held" steht aber nicht über den Team Mitgliedern sondern stärkt deren Position.

Wenn man das Projekt "ONE MILLION PPD FOLDER" als Heldentat ansehen würde, so handelt es sich auch nicht nur um eine Person sondern um jedes Teammitglied welches durch Ratschläge, Ideen das Projekt unsterstütz oder auch nur moralische dem Projekt mit Sprüchen wie "viel Erfolg", Grats.... zur Seite steht.

Mancheiner sollte sich eher gedanken um die Bedeutung eines Teams machen, als beleidigt zu sein, weil er nicht im nicht existenten "Vordergrund" steht. (letzter Satz ist eine allgemeine Äusserung und soll jetzt NICHT sensit1ve_ direkt ansprechen)


----------



## Uwe64LE (4. Oktober 2015)

Das Projekt "1Mio PPD PC" an sich finde ich extrem geil und den Thread hab ich natürlich im Abo.
Ich ziehe auch meinen Hut vor allen, die hier einen Haufen Zeit und Kohle reinstecken, um FAH am Laufen zu halten.
Weiterhin freue ich mich über jede Aktion und finde es toll, dass manche user hier mit viel Elan am Wirken sind.

Trotzdem stellt eine Veröffentlichung des Projektes und das Fokussieren auf einen Einzelnen eine Gefahr dar:
Es *könnte*  der Eindruck entstehen, dass man so eine Höllenmaschine braucht, um akzeptiert zu werden oder das
man ohne solch potente hardware keinen sinnvollen Beitrag leisten kann.

Die Reaktion, dass "Kleinfalter" sich abwenden, war ja in der Vergangenheit auch in anderen teams zu bemerken.

Das soll nicht heißen, dass man die Veröffentlichung nicht anstreben soll, sondern vielmehr, dass man bei der
Formulierung vorsichtig sein muss.

Ich falte schon seit längerer Zeit nur noch mit einer "mittelmäßigen" Grafikkarte (also ausschließlich GPU) und bin
trotzdem relativ weit oben in der Rangliste. Meiner Meinung nach machen solche Hinweise mehr Mut zum 
Neustart als einseitige Vorstellungen teurer Neuanschaffungen. Wir brauchen eine gesunde Mischung.

Jeder akzeptiert jeden und den Umfang, den der Andere leisten will oder kann.

Und nun macht das Monster endlich fertig und haut uns Punkte um die Ohren.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Oktober 2015)

Mir persönlich sind viele und vor allem Langzeit-Kleinmist-Falter lieber als einer mit einem Monsterfalter der bereits nach einem Monat das Handtuch wirft.


----------



## XeT (4. Oktober 2015)

Also ich finde das mal alle locker durch die Hose atmen können. Hier ist einfach ein Kommunikationsproblem. 

Ja es ist richtig das man erst einmal Zugpferde braucht. Da in die Print neue  Sachen kommen, brauchen wir eher neue und aktuelle Sachen. In der Rubrik Hardware Damals-Heute könnte man dann auch alte und neue Falt-Maschinen nehmen diese vergleichen und dann aber auch den Verdienst  durch die Vorarbeit vergleichen.
Beim Sport interessiert es die Masse recht wenig wer seit 20 Jahren aber durchgehend auf Platz 5 ist/war. Dieser gibt aber nicht auf und hat auch seine Anerkennung diese aber nicht so Medienwirksam.

Das nächste Problem ist: Man kann nicht 20 Projekte und Themen auf einmal Starten. Ich weiß da schon was der Brooker mit seinem Volksfalter vorhat. Daher weiß ich auch das kleine Falter nicht verloren gehen. 
Man kann auch schlecht im 1Mio Projekt reinschreiben: Auch jeder kleiner Falter bringt etwas. Dafür gibt es andere Threads. In diesem geht es einfach nur um eine Monster zum Falten.

In 4 Tagen habe ich 0,1% zum Team beigetragen. Das ist sehr wenig. Mich stört es aber nicht. Ich bin einfach nur erstaunt wie viel PPD andere erreichen. Genauso wie ich erst in Jahren es schaffe wenn überhaupt zu den besten 50 im Team zu gehören. Da überlege ich mir einfach wie ich noch mehr leisten kann. 
In 1 Jahr steht der Hauskauf an. Ich bin da jetzt am gucken wie/ob ich es schaffe Storm komplett regenerativ zu produzieren. Dann kann ich ohne ende Falten. Bisher hindert mich da nur der Strom. Aber diese Gedanken sind bei mir erst durch die hohen PPDS andere entstanden.

Klar bringen wenig PPDs auch viele WUs zusammen das wird auch nicht anders vermittelt. Aber das ist wie mit der Gleichberechtigung: Wenn man immer darauf pocht, nervt es nur. Es wird und soll erwähnt werden. In meinen Augen aber bitte nicht überall.

Ich bin seit dem Alzheimer-Falten dabei. Ohne die Howto's und den neuen Client wäre es dazu aber nie gekommen. Man kann daher auch nicht Sagen. Die kleinen brauchen auch viel Beachtung. Aber das Werben um andere soll doch bitte nach meiner Nase gemacht werden.
Man muss immer den richtigen Köder zum Fischen haben. Das heißt es wird überall abgegrast aber nicht zu gleichen Zeit denn das geht nicht.


----------



## ZobRombie (4. Oktober 2015)

Am besten als Falter gegenüber anderen Faltern gar nicht erst in Konkurrenzdenken verfallen.

Nicht alle von uns sind Mediziner, Biologen, Genforscher oder Bioinformatiker geworden. Aber alle kommen (oder kamen) in irgendeiner Form mit Krebs, Alzheimer und anderen schwerwiegenden Erkrankungen in Kontakt. Nun steht man dem relativ hilflos gegenüber und aktive Maßnahmen können z.B. Geldspenden an Deutsche Krebshilfe o.Ä. sein, um den Betroffenen das Leiden zu erleichtern. Mit dem Folding@Home Projekt steht ein Weg bereit, an dem jeder Mensch, sei es mit Android-Handy, kleinem Netbook, Spiele-Rechnern oder großen Serverfarmen, bereits dort ansetzen kann, wo an der Forschung und an Medikamenten gearbeitet wird.

Bisher sind 1,8 Millionen Menschen auf der ganzen Welt eingetragene Nutzer für das Folding@Home Projekt und ein Teil davon "forscht und heilt" mit seinen Möglichkeiten kontinuierlich mit, manche schon seit vielen Jahren, andere erst seit kurzem. Am Ende wird ein Forscher seinen Namen unter ein Patent schreiben, aber zustande gekommen ist es nur dank der kostenlosen Zurverfügungstellung von Rechenleistung. Wer bereit ist, ggf. extra Equipment zu kaufen, vorhandenes instand zu halten und den stetigen Betrieb zu finanzieren, ist für seine quasi-selbstlose Tat zu beglückwünschen. 

Was das ganze halt etwas unruhig werden lässt, ist die Tatsache, dass es für die persönliche Rechenleistung virtuelle Punkte gibt. Das gibt dem ganzen einen Spiele-Charakter, weil dem Nutzer mit Punkten etwas in die Hand gegeben wird und Punkte lassen sich gut vergleichen. Man hätte das ganze aber auch nach berechneten WUs oder nach Tagen sortieren können. Ob am Ende eine berechnete WU wertvoller ist als eine andere, wird man ja nie erfahren. Daher bleibt es ja nur bei den PPD, die sich steigern und optimieren lassen. 

Von daher, nicht für seine Hardware/PPD schämen und andere nicht für ihre Hardware/PPD beneiden, sondern einfach sehen, dass hier viele an einem Strang, bzw. für den Wettkampfgedanken, an einem Tau ziehen. Und je mehr Leute dazu kommen, um mitzuziehen, desto besser. Und PC-User lassen sich halt besonders einfach durch spektakuläre Zahlen und Builds anlocken.

Viel Glück und Erfolg für den 1Mio-Falter und viel Glück und Erfolg allen, die weniger oder gar mehr PPD - sprich aktive Mitarbeit - beisteuern.


----------



## Amigafan (4. Oktober 2015)

*@Bumblebee*
Ich sehe hierbei keine Helden - sondern nur Verlierer(alle diejenigen, die ohne Lob und Anerkennung und ohne Erwähnung seit Jahren falten) - daher kann ich auch die Reaktion derjenigen nachvollziehen, die sich aufgrund dieser Aktion vom "Team" verabschieden - denn genau das zerstört die Teamgrundlage!

*@A.Meier-PS3*
Da kann ich nur zustimmen!

*@brooker*
Was ist an diesem Projekt so außergewöhnlich?
 - die Geldsumme?  Ich denke, dass im Verlauf des Faltens bereits *mehrere 100* Personen im Team mehr Geld investiert haben - nur kann sich das nicht jeder auf einmal leisten!
 - die Hardware? 
 - die Komplexizität des Projekts?  Da kenn ich andere Projekte, die diesem nicht nachstehen (z. B. die Kühlung zweier Rechner durch eine Wasserkühlung -> A.Meier-PS3!)
 - die PPD? - Lächerlich, denn - wie hier immer so schön wiederholt wird - sind diese nur nebensächlich.

Was bleibt? - Nichts Außergewöhnliches.

Ich sehe nur eins: der Versuch einer Person, sich herauszustellen - auf Kosten aller Anderen, die dieses Team gegründet und dahin gebracht haben, wo es heute steht!

Es gibt für mich nur eines, was außergewöhnlich ist:
Das Durchhaltevermögen so vieler Falter, die - auch wenn sie nur ältere Hardware haben und damit ineffizienter Falten - Ihren Beitrag seit Jahren leisten, auch wenn der Preis dafür nicht unerheblich ist.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Oktober 2015)

Bevor wir uns hier noch in die Haare kriegen, was anderes was uns alle betrifft > GPU-Limitierung durch die CPU

Meine 780er faltet gerade eine Core21-WU (P9205 R0, C74, G21) und ich habe die Gelegenheit beim Schopf gepackt um zu testen:
Bis 26% hatten die Xeons eine Taktung von 3,25GHz und der zuständige Kern der die 780er versorgte hatte, hatte immer 100% Last > TPF 5:25min.

Aktuell sind 60% fertig: durch das Pausieren des SMP-Clienten geht der Turbo nochmals zwei Stufen höher so das der zuständige Kern der 780er mit 3,45GHz taktet > nach wie vor 100% Last auf dem Kern, aber an der TPF hat sich nichts geändert (die eine Sekunde liegt innerhalb der Messtoleranz und ich hab es sicherheitshalber noch mal nachgerechnet).


Mein Fazit daraus lautet dass meine 780er nicht von den Sandy-Xeons limitiert wird.


----------



## picar81_4711 (5. Oktober 2015)

Mich stört nicht die Anerkennung im Team, denn die wäre super! Aber die Seitens Stanford! Für meinen 2687Wx2 bekomm ich gerade mal gute 150K PPD wenn die Grafikkarten mitfalten im Verhältnis noch weniger....das ist auch der Grund, warum ich nicht mehr falte. Habs die letzten Tage mal noch kurz probiert aber bei über 700W Verbrauch kommen gerade mal 630K PPD rüber. Und ich habe keine Lust, mir einen neuen Falter zusammenzustellen, der rein auf Grafikkartenpower ausgelegt ist. Hätte 3 Server daheim, aber kann keinen für das Falten nutzen.


----------



## Amigafan (5. Oktober 2015)

*@A.Meier-PS3*

Probiere das bitte einmal mit einer 9704 - díe halte ich dafür noch besser geeignet.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Oktober 2015)

@picar81_4711: Mit gerade mal 150kPPD hast du sicher BigSMP gefaltet > bei die normalen SMP's müssten bei dir 190-220kPPD drin sein, da mein Server schon auf 150-180kPPD kommt.

@Amigafan: Mach ich sobald eine vorbeischaut.


----------



## Amigafan (5. Oktober 2015)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> . . .
> 
> @Amigafan: Mach ich sobald eine vorbeischaut.



Aber achte bitte darauf:
Projekt 9704 hat nur alle 12,5 Frames einen Checkpoint, also am besten pausieren beim Beginn von Frame: 13, 26, 38, 51, etc


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Oktober 2015)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Aber achte bitte darauf:
> Projekt 9704 hat nur alle 12,5 Frames einen Checkpoint, also am besten pausieren beim Beginn von Frame: 13, 26, 38, 51, etc


Ist das Pausieren wirklich notwendig? 
Ich ändere ja nur die Taktrate der Xeons nicht die der 780er selber.

Nach meinem technischen Verständnis ändert sich nur die Datenvorbereitungszeit der CPU, folglich wenn die Xeons die 780er bei 3,25GHz limitieren würden, müsste sich doch bei 200MHz mehr CPU-Takt doch eine deutliche Verringerung der TPF feststellen lassen.


----------



## Amigafan (5. Oktober 2015)

Stimmt - die GPU-WU muß nicht pausiert werden - war mein Gedankenfehler.


----------



## XeT (5. Oktober 2015)

Frage zur WU Größe. Ich lasse derzeit ohne Vorgabe ob groß ob klein Falten. Nun hatte ich 2mal direkt hinter einander 2 grosse mit 9Stunden Bearbeitung. In der Zeit kann ich aber nur Heros zocken. Bei anderen AC2 spinnt alles herum. Spiel startet nicht oder pc startet sich einfach neu. 

Würde ich PPD's verlieren wenn ich die kleineren Falte? 2mal 4Stunden passt mir in der Woche eher. Am WE kann ich auf 9h am Stück laufen lassen.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (5. Oktober 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> ... das Projekt ist eine Handlung, um das Team und sein Tun zu pushen und in die Öffentlichkeit zu tragen. Wir haben in der Vergangenheit immer wieder versucht mit unserer wichtigen Sache Gehör zu finden. Das war mäßig erfolgreich. Durch die Aktionen "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" und "Gamer folden gegen die Vergesslichkeit" ist es uns glücklicherweise gelungen, ein wenig mehr Aufmerksamkeit zu bekommen (auf die Main und in die Printed). Jedoch geht da noch mehr bzw. brauchen wir noch mehr. Also wurden Überlegungen angestellt, wie mehr Leute mit dem Thema Folding in Berührung gebracht werden können. Ergebniss:
> 
> 1. Aktionen übers gesamte Jahr
> 2. Gruppe für Aktions-Folder damit schnell und gezielt informiert werden kann
> ...





Stefan84 schrieb:


> Und genau HIER sehe ich persönlich das Problem: es werden bevorzugt Leute mit "hochrangigen" Systemen angesprochen. Klar, die bringen die meisten PPD, aber der "Otto Normaluser /-falter" fühlt sich hier u. U. ausgegrenzt. Wenn ich jetzt zum Beispiel Neuliung wäre, ich zufälligerweise auf dieses Thema stoße, es lese und auch verstehe und mir dann denke "Hm, könnte man eigentlich glatt mal mitfalten", ist das ja erst einmal gut. Wenn ich aber dann die diversen Links zu den Listen anklicke und mich da etwas umgucke merke ich doch relativ schnell, das Mitfalter Systeme teils nur dafür zusammengeschustert haben und damit (verdienterweise natürlich!) auch massig Punkte absahnen. Als Normaldenkender würde ich mir dann denken, das ich mit meinem 08/15-System da eh nicht groß was ausrichten kann und das meine Erfolge bzw. Punkte unter den Teppich gekehrt werden und eh nix bringen...
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach wird der Fokus momentan zu sehr auf die Punktejagd gelegt. Es scheint (so könnte man es zumindest teilsweise lesen) nur um die Punktejagd und darum, besser als der andere zu sein. Der eigentliche Sinn, nämlich die Forschung nach bzw. gegen Krankheiten, rückt hier inhaltlich etwas in den Hintergrund.
> Klar, ich verstehe das jeder der sich hieran beteiligt eine kleine Art "Belohnung und Anerkennung" erhalten möchte, aber was sollen denn unsere heimlichen, kleinen und stillen Falter sagen, die überhaupt nicht in einer der Ranglisten auftauchen? Sie werden zwar beim erreichen von Meilensteinen kurz erwähnt, aber den größten Teil der Zeit hört man dann nichts mehr von ihnen. Man könnte fast meinen sie geraten in Vergessenheit, da sich dann wieder den prestigeträchtigen Systemen und Usern zugewandt wird.
> ...



Ich finde diese beiden Sachen sollte man sich nochmal zu Gemüte führen, denn hier treffen die Punktejagt, auf die Wirklichkeit 
Die meisten falten hier nicht um Punkte zu bekommen und in den Tabellen zu steigen, sondern um einen Beitrag zu leisten und *TÖDLICHE KRANKHEITEN HEILBAR ZU MACHEN*
Der Text sollte hier nicht heißen, 1mio PPD, sondern Noch mehr WU´s in noch kürzerer Zeit ... Sowie, wir kommen unseren Großen Ziel wieder etwas schneller näher, oder was weiß der Teufel ...
Ich lese hier nur PUNKTE, PUNKTE und nochmals PUNKTE ... Hier wird in keinster Weise die WorkUnit angesprochen, die evtl ein Ergebnis bringen kann, um einer Krankheit auf die schliche zu kommen, die evtl einen guten Freund oder gar ein geliebtes Familienmitglied auf dem Gewissen hat ...
Klar, dass du damit auf der Main landen willst, kann ich mir vorstellen und ich kann mir ebenfalls vorstellen das du noch mehr User haben willst, aber Wofür ??? Für noch mehr Punkte ???
Was iss dein Ziel ??? Lass mich raten ... Punkte ???

Mir ist völlig bewusst, das sich der Mensch nur durch Konkurrenzkampf bei der Stange halten lässt (und Benchmarks liegen bei Gamer´n auch hoch Kurs, nur ist das hier *KEIN SPIEL*), aber doch nicht mit der Brecheisenmethode ...

Fühl dir nicht auf den Schlips getreten Brooker, ich kann deine guten Absichten durchaus nachvollziehen, nur leider kommt das hier völlig anders rüber ...
Und was letztens Endes dabei raus kommt, siehst du hier:


sensit1ve_ schrieb:


> Nachdem ich hier einige neue Beiträge gelesen habe, muss ich ehrlich sagen, dass ich gerade stinksauer bin .  Ich dachte bisher immer: Kleinvieh mach auch Mist.  Aber da habe ich mich wohl getäuscht. Werdet glücklich mit Euren "Helden". Bekommt eben ein anderes Team  meine Punkte (eines das es zu schätzen weiß!). Ich bin raus...



Ich finde wir sollten den Fokus mehr auf das legen, was wir hier eigentlich tun ... Für was wir unser hart verdientes Geld ausgeben (sei es Hardware oder Strom) und lasst die Punkte mal nebensache sein ... Die Punkte sind evtl ein Anhaltspunkt, aber für mehr, sollten diese dann nicht gesehen werden.  Ich Falte nicht um Punkte zu bekommen, sondern ich falte um der Wissenschaft unter die Arme zu greifen ... *Denn diese  KRANKHEITEN GEHEN UNS ALLE AN !!!!!!*


----------



## XeT (5. Oktober 2015)

Das ganze Programm gibt einfach zu viele variablen her. Falte ich nur kleine WUs hab ich davon ganz viele aber die komplexen werden nie bearbeitet. Faltet man für Punkte werden nur wenig dafür aber Komplexe gefaltet. Beides ist wichtig und daher muss auch beides beachtet werden.

Und da 24/7 sich mehr für großes Falten anbietet nimmt man in den Projekt nicht die WUs sondern die PPDs. 
Soweit ich weis hieß das Projekt auch nicht von beginn an 1min Falter. Das kam nachträglich.

Und wie gesagt es wird für jeden etwas geben. Grosse und kleine Falter. 
Der Brooker versucht an jeden Ecken das gesamte Projekt voranzutreiben. Nur bedarf es dazu Zeit. 

Es wäre vll gut einen Thread mit der Jahres Planung zu haben.
Faltwochen, how to's Test etc. Diese kurz erklärt. Dadurch können mehr mit anpacken weil sie vll weitere infos/hilfe haben.  Für Faltwochen sind auch 10 WUs Vorbereitung von Vorteil.

Wenn also alle Bescheid wissen, gibt es denke ich weniger Zusammenstöße durch fehlende Infos.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Oktober 2015)

Wir können uns über denn Sinn oder Unsinn von Punkten die Finger wundschreiben, aber es ist und bleibt ne Tatsache das ohne Punkte das F@H-Netztwerk nie und nimmer die heutige Größe erreicht hätte.

Auch wenn ich jetzt beim eint oder anderen Idealisten mit dieser Aussage jetzt anecken werde:
Mir ist lieber ein Punktejäger der nur der Punkte wegen faltet als einer der gar nicht faltet.

Die Schlussfolgerung daraus ist dass das Punktesystem ein notwendiges Übel ist.


----------



## Keinem (5. Oktober 2015)

Kann mir jemand sagen, was eine R9 270X beim Falten verbraucht? Brooker, was möchte deine R7 260X haben?


----------



## XeT (5. Oktober 2015)

Wenn ihr Faltet macht ihr dann noch etwas ordentliches mit dem PC?
Ich falte gerade eine 0x17 mit 10h Faltzeit. Immer wenn ich so große Faltet startet mein PC neu wenn ich neben her AC2 zocke. Heroes of the Storm geht problemlos. Kleinere WUs auch. die 0x17 hatte gerade geladen und schon kam der Neustart. Das lässt sich seit gestern einfach reproduzieren.


----------



## arcDaniel (5. Oktober 2015)

XeT schrieb:


> Wenn ihr Faltet macht ihr dann noch etwas ordentliches mit dem PC?
> Ich falte gerade eine 0x17 mit 10h Faltzeit. Immer wenn ich so große Faltet startet mein PC neu wenn ich neben her AC2 zocke. Heroes of the Storm geht problemlos. Kleinere WUs auch. die 0x17 hatte gerade geladen und schon kam der Neustart. Das lässt sich seit gestern einfach reproduzieren.



Zocken und Falten gleichtzeitig macht für mich sehr wenig Sinn. Das System wird so in die Knie gezogen, dass man beim Spielen Einbussen hinnehmen muss und beim Falten auch nichts Gescheites dabei rauskommt.

Wenn ich mit meinem System falte, fangen sogar manchmal Youtube Videos an zu stocken.

Dann doch lieber das Falten pausieren.


----------



## Stefan84 (5. Oktober 2015)

XeT schrieb:


> Wenn ihr Faltet macht ihr dann noch etwas ordentliches mit dem PC?



DIe "normalen" Dinge wie Office, Bildbearbeitung, Internet, Videos funktionieren bei mir trotz Falterei einwandfrei  Liegt aber sicher auch daran das bei mir ausschließlich die GPU faltet.


----------



## Keinem (5. Oktober 2015)

Stefan84 schrieb:


> DIe "normalen" Dinge wie Office, Bildbearbeitung, Internet, Videos funktionieren bei mir trotz Falterei einwandfrei  Liegt aber sicher auch daran das bei mir ausschließlich die GPU faltet.



Wenn ich mit der CPU falte, kann ich alles problemlos machen.


----------



## brooker (5. Oktober 2015)

8iosmod schrieb:


> Brooker, was möchte deine R7 260X haben?



Je nach WU zwischen 109 und 120W.


----------



## arcDaniel (5. Oktober 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> Je nach WU zwischen 109 und 120W.



Ganzes System oder nur die GPU?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Oktober 2015)

XeT schrieb:


> Wenn ihr Faltet macht ihr dann noch etwas ordentliches mit dem PC?


Ist vom System und dem Spiel abhängig:
Der 1090T-Rechner ist mein Hauptsystem und damit mach ich den ganzen Alltagskram plus leistungsämere Spiele > bei dem System läuft der NaCl so gut wie immer mit. 

Beim Faltserver den ich auch zum leistungshungrigeren Zocken brauche (Spiele bei denen der 1090T eben an seine Grenzen stösst), pausiere ich in der Regel das Falten da sich das Falten zum teil sehr negativ in den FPS bemerkbar macht > Dragon Age Inquisition und falten ging zum Beispiel gar nicht zusammen (FPS Durchschnitt bei 33 ).


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (5. Oktober 2015)

Stefan84 schrieb:


> DIe "normalen" Dinge wie Office, Bildbearbeitung, Internet, Videos funktionieren bei mir trotz Falterei einwandfrei  Liegt aber sicher auch daran das bei mir ausschließlich die GPU faltet.



Das geht auch so. Bei mir läuft der NaCL-Client (24/7) mit niedriger Prozess-Prio und wenn der GPU mitfaltet(meisten ab und zu mal für 8 - 10 Stunden), kann ich ohne zu zucken auf dem Fernseher Maxdome in 1080p schauen 
Einzig die Windows Animationen laggen ein wenig 
#
Funzt einwandfrei ...
Okay, das mit dem Zocken liegt ja wohl auf der Hand


----------



## brooker (5. Oktober 2015)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Ganzes System oder nur die GPU?



Mein kleiner Falter komplett.


----------



## Amigafan (5. Oktober 2015)

*@Biosmod*

Eine  HD7870 hat beim Falten geschätzt einen Alleinverbrauch von etwa  110-130 W.

Die Grundlage dafür bildet ein älteres System von mir mit einem Gesamtverbrauch von knapp 150W beim GPU-Falten, bestehend aus:
 - CPU E8500@3600MHz auf P5Q Pro
 - 2GiB Ram
 - Win7 64Bit auf 120GB-SSD
 - HD7870@1200MHz.


----------



## Keinem (5. Oktober 2015)

Danke euch beiden  !

Ich habe gerade eine HD 7790 mit Gewährleistung für etwas über 70€ geschossen  . Die kommt dann in den F@H-Rechner, der dann komplett wäre.

Ich konnte nicht widerstehen  .


----------



## ZobRombie (5. Oktober 2015)

Hab die letzten 72h mal ne GT 730 durcharbeiten lassen. Es handelt sich dabei um eine Kepler GK208 von Zotac für PCIe x1-Slots mit Passiv-Kühlung. 

Erste Erkenntnis: Nicht auf den Kühlkörper fassen, bevor man die Temperaturwerte abgelesen hat...  
Zweite Erkenntnis: Das Ding wird so heiß (Kühlkörper & Chip über 90 Grad), dass es nur mit Minimal-Takt arbeitet
Dritte Erkenntnis: Low-Profile-Falter mit mehreren GT 730 war ne lustige Idee, ist aber noch nicht ganz spruchreif.

Warum überhaupt GT 730? Halb so viel GFlops wie eine 750Ti, aber nur ein Drittel Strombedarf. Konnte ja nicht ahnen, dass sich das durch die benötigten Lüfter wieder ausgleicht . 

Mal das ganze aktiv gekühlt wiederholen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Oktober 2015)

@ZobRombie:
Eine GT 730 zum falten kann ich ja noch verstehen aber ab der 2. Karte sehe ich den Nutzen nicht mehr wirklich, egal ob ich es jetzt aus Stromsicht oder finanzieller Sicht bezüglich Anschaffungspreis anschaue.
Anstelle von zwei GT 730 würde ich ne GTX 750 ohne Ti nehmen, bei 3 eine GTX 750 Ti.


----------



## ZobRombie (5. Oktober 2015)

Danke für deine Einschätzung. Das ganze ist aber auch eher theoretisch zu sehen. Die besagte 730 habe ich günstig geschossen und sie war interessant, weil mir zu dem Zeitpunkt ein kleines Streacom-Passiv-Gehäuse mit einem low-profile Slot gefiel. Aber Preis-Leistung passte da schon nicht.

EDIT: Und Low-Profile Varianten von 750/Ti gibt es ja auch. Ich bin ja gespannt, ob eventuell noch eine GT 940 oder 945 erscheint, wobei ich nicht glaube, dass Leistung/Verbrauch besser als Maxwell 1.0 würde. Dürfte eher für das Feature-Set sein.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Oktober 2015)

Soll also mehr ein bis'chen Richtung Machbarkeit gehen. 
Solche Gedankengänge kenn ich auch > hab mir auch schon ein paar mal mit dem Gedanken gespielt meinen Server einfach mal mit 7 Grakkas zu bestück um zu schauen ob man wirklich alle zum gleichzeitig falten überreden kann.


----------



## Keinem (6. Oktober 2015)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Soll also mehr ein bis'chen Richtung Machbarkeit gehen.
> Solche Gedankengänge kenn ich auch > hab mir auch schon ein paar mal mit dem Gedanken gespielt meinen Server einfach mal mit 7 Grakkas zu bestück um zu schauen ob man wirklich alle zum gleichzeitig falten überreden kann.



Den Gashebel für die Heizung kann man dann zudrehen  .

Das Projekt fände ich spannend  !


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Oktober 2015)

8iosmod schrieb:


> Den Gashebel für die Heizung kann man dann zudrehen  .
> 
> Das Projekt fände ich spannend  !


Hab jetzt schon die Heizung im Winter zu, egal wie kalt es draussen ist > 540W heizen 
Wenn ich Fenster und die Zimmertüre schliesse hab ich auch im Winter innerhalb kürzester Zeit 27°C und mehr im Büro. 

Könnte man sich echt mal überlegen wenn man nichts wildes an Grakas nimmt > Nvidia Quadro NVS 295  ~1.80Euro/Stk > Wahnwitzige 8 Cuda-Kerne 
Problematisch sind für mich die DisplayPort > mein alter Belinea o.display 24 kennt das noch gar nicht.


----------



## Keinem (6. Oktober 2015)

Wie viel Watt hat ein Elektroherd  ?

Just kidding  !

Hast du denn vor, in naher Zukunft die Priorität von CPU auf GPU umzulagern  ?


----------



## simder (6. Oktober 2015)

Werde demnächst auch mal den Stromverbrauch messen und schauen . Die Titan x lasse ich mit 1 Volt und 1126 MHz laufen sollte so am besten laufen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Oktober 2015)

Eigentlich nicht > da es höchstwahrscheinlich mit der Titan X nichts wird (mein Limit ist praktisch erreicht), hab ich nicht vor in absehbarer Zeit die 780er im Server zu ersetzten.
Das Problem bei der Titan X ist das der Kühler einfach unterdimensioniert ist und dadurch das mein Faltserver keinen halben Meter neben mir im Büro steht, wäre ich gezwungen sie auf Wakü umzurüsten > sind nochmal rund 100Euro.

Wenn ich aktuell ne neue Karte kaufen würde um die Asus GTX 780 Poseidon zu ersetzten, würde es höchstwahrscheinlich ne Asus GTX 980 Ti Poseidon werden > für mich stimmt bei der Karte einfach das Gesamtpaket. 

Die einzige Grafikkarte die ich in absehbarer Zeit ersetzten werde, ist die GT 520 > das Teil hat einfach ein bis'chen zu wenig Power für die alten Spiele und ich habe den Takt schon bis an den Anschlag hochgedreht. 
Entweder wird es ne GTX 750 oder irgendwas günstiges Gebrauchtes.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simder (6. Oktober 2015)

Naja hab beim falten 1800 Umdrehung und ca 80 Grad bei 1126 mhz das geht noch.  Erst ab 1300 MHz wird es richtig laut aber das lohnt nicht zwecks Verbrauch und Hitze
Der kühler ist ja auch nur für 1000 mhz Referenz  vorgesehen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Oktober 2015)

Amigafan schrieb:


> *@A.Meier-PS3*
> 
> Probiere das bitte einmal mit einer 9704 - díe halte ich dafür noch besser geeignet.


Typischerweise kommt natürlich so ne P9704 wenn man schlafen gehen will > bin ich halt noch ne Stunde länger auf geblieben. 

Gleiches Bild wie bei der P9205 > 200MHz mehr CPU-Takt gibt wieder eine Sekunde kürzere TPF.


----------



## mattinator (6. Oktober 2015)

Jetzt geht das wieder los:


> 08:35:06:WARNING:WU02:FS00:Server did not like results, dumping





Spoiler



06:40:53:WU02:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:8080
06:40:54:WU02:FS00:Assigned to work server 171.64.65.124
06:40:54:WU02:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: RUNNING cpu:6 from 171.64.65.124
06:40:54:WU02:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.124:8080
06:40:58:WU02:FS00ownloading 806.89KiB
06:41:04:WU02:FS00ownload 15.86%
06:41:10:WU02:FS00ownload 39.66%
06:41:16:WU02:FS00ownload 79.32%
06:41:17:WU02:FS00ownload complete
06:41:17:WU02:FS00:Received Unit: id:02 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:9017 run:494 clone:2 gen:17 core:0xa4 unit:0x0000001eab40417c55b2caf77fc0d8e3
06:41:17:WU02:FS00:Starting
06:41:17:WU02:FS00:Running FahCore: /usr/bin/FAHCoreWrapper /var/lib/fahclient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Linux/AMD64/Core_a4.fah/FahCore_a4 -dir 02 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 2204 -checkpoint 3 -np 6 -forceasm
06:41:17:WU02:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 4300
06:41:17:WU02:FS00:Core PID:4304
06:41:17:WU02:FS00:FahCore 0xa4 started
06:41:17:WU02:FS00:0xa4:
06:41:17:WU02:FS00:0xa4:*------------------------------*
06:41:17:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Folding@Home Gromacs GB Core
06:41:17:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Version 2.27 (Dec. 15, 2010)
06:41:17:WU02:FS00:0xa4:
06:41:17:WU02:FS00:0xa4reparing to commence simulation
06:41:17:WU02:FS00:0xa4:- Assembly optimizations manually forced on.
06:41:17:WU02:FS00:0xa4:- Not checking prior termination.
06:41:17:WU02:FS00:0xa4:- Expanded 825744 -> 1397756 (decompressed 169.2 percent)
06:41:17:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=825744 data_size=1397756, decompressed_data_size=1397756 diff=0
06:41:17:WU02:FS00:0xa4:- Digital signature verified
06:41:17:WU02:FS00:0xa4:
06:41:17:WU02:FS00:0xa4roject: 9017 (Run 494, Clone 2, Gen 17)
06:41:17:WU02:FS00:0xa4:
06:41:17:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Assembly optimizations on if available.
06:41:17:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Entering M.D.
06:41:23:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 0 out of 250000 steps  (0%)
...
08:33:39:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 247500 out of 250000 steps  (99%)
08:34:47:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 250000 out of 250000 steps  (100%)
08:34:47:WU02:FS00:0xa4ynamicWrapper: Finished Work Unit: sleep=10000
08:34:57:WU02:FS00:0xa4:
08:34:57:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Finished Work Unit:
08:34:57:WU02:FS00:0xa4:- Reading up to 811512 from "02/wudata_01.trr": Read 811512
08:34:57:WU02:FS00:0xa4:trr file hash check passed.
08:34:57:WU02:FS00:0xa4:- Reading up to 745920 from "02/wudata_01.xtc": Read 745920
08:34:57:WU02:FS00:0xa4:xtc file hash check passed.
08:34:57:WU02:FS00:0xa4:edr file hash check passed.
08:34:57:WU02:FS00:0xa4:logfile size: 24727
08:34:57:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Leaving Run
08:35:02:WU02:FS00:0xa4:- Writing 1584647 bytes of core data to disk...
08:35:02:WU02:FS00:0xa4one: 1584135 -> 1537969 (compressed to 97.0 percent)
08:35:02:WU02:FS00:0xa4:  ... Done.
08:35:02:WU02:FS00:FahCore returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
08:35:02:WU02:FS00:Sending unit results: id:02 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:9017 run:494 clone:2 gen:17 core:0xa4 unit:0x0000001eab40417c55b2caf77fc0d8e3
08:35:02:WU02:FS00:Uploading 1.47MiB to 171.64.65.124
08:35:02:WU02:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.124:8080
08:35:05:WU02:FS00:Upload complete
08:35:06:WU02:FS00:Server responded WORK_QUIT (404)
08:35:06:WARNING:WU02:FS00:Server did not like results, dumping
08:35:06:WU02:FS00:Cleaning up


Ich habe hier in der Fa. neben mir eine selbst aus dem Samen gezogene Mimose stehen, die geht gegenüber den Stanford-Servern glatt als robust durch.
Lt. Folding Server Stats (Server Status for Folding@home) ist er jedoch "full" ("server is in full operation, everything is ok."). Wir wird das erst, wenn er nicht ok ist ? Zum "Glück" nur ein CPU-Projekt, da sind ca. zwei Stunden "für umsonst" noch zu verkraften.


----------



## brooker (6. Oktober 2015)

... stell mal von Heinz Ketchup auf BBQ-Soße um


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (6. Oktober 2015)

mattinator schrieb:


> Ich habe hier in der Fa. neben mir eine selbst aus dem Samen gezogene Mimose stehen



Sei froh, dass du sie neben dir stehen  hast ... Bei uns in der Firma haben die Beine und laufen rum


----------



## Kashura (6. Oktober 2015)

Ist eigentlich ne Aktion geplant zu den anstehenden 10.000.000.000 Punkten? Ist ja schon ne Hausnummer


----------



## binär-11110110111 (6. Oktober 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Für meine erste Mio habe ich fast ein Jahr gebraucht, für meine Zweite Dank neuer Hardware "nur" noch 3 Monate. Inzwischen habe ich 1065 WUs geknetet, "Kochsalz" nur an Aktionstagen. Nach weiteren Optimierungen schaffe ich pro Monat nun 1Mio PPM.


----------



## ZobRombie (6. Oktober 2015)

Ja Glückwunsch! Womit faltest du?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Oktober 2015)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In der heutigen Faltsituation ist es schon relativ einfach ne Mio zu sammeln > ich hatte über 2,5 Jahre für meine 1.Mio 
16.3.2008 falten begonnen und am 1.11.2010 die 1.Mio komplett.
Das soll in keinster Weise deinen eigenen Falteinsatz schmälern!


----------



## binär-11110110111 (6. Oktober 2015)

ZobRombie schrieb:


> Ja Glückwunsch! Womit faltest du?



Mit der ASUS GTX 750 TI-PH, Grafikkarte

https://www.alternate.de/ASUS/GTX750TI-PH-Grafikkarte/html/product/1122146?tk=7&lk=8406

Läuft etwa 14/24/7, an Aktionstagen 24/24/7 und bei fast fertiger WU auch schon mal 14+ X h (1-3 Stunden).

Ach ja, meine i5-4570 knetet auch mit 2 Kernen anbei. Somit liegt die Systemlast je nach GPU-WU bei 60-79%.


----------



## arcDaniel (6. Oktober 2015)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Mit der ASUS GTX 750 TI-PH, Grafikkarte
> 
> https://www.alternate.de/ASUS/GTX750TI-PH-Grafikkarte/html/product/1122146?tk=7&lk=8406
> 
> ...



Damit solltest du aber locker die 1Mio PPM bekommen.  

Meine GTX750ti hat im Moment eine PPD von etwas über 60k (sollte eigentlich mehr sein...) 

Bei einer PPD von 60K allerdings nur 14h, würdest du in diesem 35k machen, dies mal 30, kommst du auf 1050000 Punkte.


----------



## mattinator (6. Oktober 2015)

mattinator schrieb:


> Jetzt geht das wieder los:...



Irgendwie finde ich es nicht mehr lustig: https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=28169.


----------



## XeT (6. Oktober 2015)

Jetzt lasst den doch Zeit. LinusTechTipps bombt die extrem zu und die alzheimeraktion ist auch noch dabei. 

Ist schon nervig aber die haben auch nur Hardware und diese kann auch mal streiken


----------



## Abductee (7. Oktober 2015)

Wenn ich bei meinem kleinen Server mit PCIe x8 eine Grafikkarte fürs Falten nachrüsten will, was wäre da denn empfehlenswerter?

1. GT730 (Kepler) normale Slothöhe PCIe x8    (GT740?)
2. GTX 750 Ti low Profile mit Risercable/Adapter auf PCIe x8

Die GTX bringt natürlich am meisten Punkte, ich bin mir nur noch nicht sicher ob mein Gedanke mit dem Riser-Flachbandkabel als Adapter von x8 auf x16 so problemlos funktioniert.


----------



## mattinator (7. Oktober 2015)

XeT schrieb:


> Ist schon nervig aber die haben auch nur Hardware und diese kann auch mal streiken


Nach den Posts im verlinkten Thread sieht es wohl eher nach einem Software-Problem aus. Das sollten sie eigentlich im Griff haben, dass die Assignment Server den Workserver nicht zuordnen, wenn auf diesem ein Problem exisitiert. Das ist eine Frage des Software-Designs und wenigstens das sollten sie bei Stanford eigentlich beherrschen.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (7. Oktober 2015)

06:23:00:WU01:FS00:0x18:ERROR:exception: Error uploading array values: clEnqueueWriteBuffer (-36)
06:23:00:WU01:FS00:0x18:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
06:23:00:WU01:FS00:0x18:Saving result file log.txt
06:23:00:WU01:FS00:0x18:Folding@home Core Shutdown: BAD_WORK_UNIT
06:23:00:WARNING:WU01:FS00:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
06:23:00:WU01:FS00:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:10489 run:0 clone:154 gen:185 core:0x18 unit:0x000000df538b3dba551f06e429d877ee
06:23:00:WU01:FS00:Uploading 3.33KiB to 140.163.4.234
06:23:00:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 140.163.4.234:8080
06:23:00:WU01:FS00:Upload complete

PS: Bekomme derzeit keine neuen GPU-WUs 

Edit: Falls meine CPU-WU auch fehlerhaft verbucht wird, werde ich FAH vorübergehend Finishen.


----------



## arcDaniel (7. Oktober 2015)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> 06:23:00:WU01:FS00:0x18:ERROR:exception: Error uploading array values: clEnqueueWriteBuffer (-36)
> 06:23:00:WU01:FS00:0x18:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
> 06:23:00:WU01:FS00:0x18:Saving result file log.txt
> 06:23:00:WU01:FS00:0x18:Folding@home Core Shutdown: BAD_WORK_UNIT
> ...



Habe das gleiche Problem,

Hatte jetzt eine paar WUs, mit welchen ich eine PPD von über 360k mit der 750ti gehabt hätte, allerdings sind sie immer vor 2% abgebrochen...

Scheint ein Problem bei Standford zu geben...


----------



## XeT (7. Oktober 2015)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Habe das gleiche Problem,
> 
> Hatte jetzt eine paar WUs, mit welchen ich eine PPD von über 360k mit der 750ti gehabt hätte, allerdings sind sie immer vor 2% abgebrochen...
> 
> Scheint ein Problem bei Standford zu geben...



360k mit einer 750ti? 
Das schaff ich bei weitem nicht


----------



## arcDaniel (7. Oktober 2015)

XeT schrieb:


> 360k mit einer 750ti?
> Das schaff ich bei weitem nicht



Das schaft meine GTX980 knapp, deshalb gehe ich von einem groben Kalkulationsfehler aus, oder ein Problem mit der/den WU(s).


----------



## XeT (7. Oktober 2015)

Ok dann passt das ja ich bin mit der 290 und6 Threads xeon bei 220-240k


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Oktober 2015)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Hatte jetzt eine paar WUs, mit welchen ich eine PPD von über 360k mit der 750ti gehabt hätte ....   <== extrem unrealistisch





XeT schrieb:


> 360k mit einer 750ti?  Das schaff ich bei weitem nicht <== das schafft niemand





arcDaniel schrieb:


> Das schafft meine GTX980 knapp .. <== extrem realistisch; meine auch in etwa





XeT schrieb:


> Ok dann passt das ja ich bin mit der 290 und 6 Threads xeon bei 220-240k <== extrem realistisch; meine auch in etwa



Gleich mal ge-rundum-geschlagt


----------



## brooker (7. Oktober 2015)

Hallo Team,

als Vorarbeit für die weitere Ausplanung von "regelmäßigen Faltaktionen" zum Anlass von offiziellen Tagen (bspw. Welt-Krebs-Tag) benötige ich Unterstützung von Euch. Es geht um die Vervollständigung dieser Daten. 

Ich konnte zu einigen, durch Folding@home bearbeitete, Krankheiten leider keine offiziellen Tage finden. Evtl. seid Ihr erfolgreicher 

Weiterhin benötige ich noch weitere Slogan der Art "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs". 


Ziel des Ganzen ist die Möglichkeit der frühzeitigen Planung und Information der Community sowie der Redakteure von PCGH für Main und printed zu Aktionen. 

Vielen Dank für Eure Unterstützung.

Grüße brooker


----------



## Keinem (7. Oktober 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> Hallo Team,
> 
> ich bräuchte hier noch Unterstützung von Euch. Hintergrund ist die Planung von "Regel"-Faltaktionen. Ziel ist die Möglichkeit der rechtzeitigen Information der Community sowie der Redakteure von PCGH für Main und printed.



An sich eine gute Idee  . Persönlich würde ich es jedoch nicht übertreiben. Ich denke da an eine Faltaktion pro Quartal. Ansonsten hätte ich die Befürchtung, dass es nichts "Besonderes" mehr ist. Manche Aktionsfalter wollen auch nur Aktionsfalter sein und nicht zum Dauerfalter mutieren  .

Das wäre meine Sichtweise zu dem Thema. Steinigt mich, wenn ihr durch eine andere Brille auf die Situation schaut  ...


----------



## Amigafan (7. Oktober 2015)

*@Bumblebee*

360K PPD scheint mir aber wenig für eine GTX980 . . .

Edit:
Vielleicht bin ich durch meine GTX970 auch nur "Punkte-verwöhnt"


----------



## XeT (7. Oktober 2015)

8iosmod schrieb:


> An sich eine gute Idee  . Persönlich würde ich es jedoch nicht übertreiben. Ich denke da an eine Faltaktion pro Quartal. Ansonsten hätte ich die Befürchtung, dass es nichts "Besonderes" mehr ist. Manche Aktionsfalter wollen auch nur Aktionsfalter sein und nicht zum Dauerfalter mutieren  .
> 
> Das wäre meine Sichtweise zu dem Thema. Steinigt mich, wenn ihr durch eine andere Brille auf die Situation schaut  ...



Wieso sollten wir dich steinigen? Wir werden dich zusammenfalten.

Was wir mal brauchen wäre vll eine Einteilung für ein Koordiniertes Vorgehen.


----------



## brooker (7. Oktober 2015)

... das koordinierte Vorgehen ist das Ziel: Zusammentragen, gemeinsames Abstimmen - wann wir was machen wollen ... usw. ... wir sind ein Team und machen so was gemeinsam!


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Oktober 2015)

Amigafan schrieb:


> *@Bumblebee*
> 
> 360K PPD scheint mir aber wenig für eine GTX980 . . .
> 
> ...



Ich denke es ist etwas von beidem 
Manche WU's bringen durchaus (merklich) über 400 KPPD  <== (eher) selten
Manche WU's auf den 970ern bringen durchaus bis zu 350 KPPD <== noch seltener


----------



## Kashura (7. Oktober 2015)

die scheinen wirklich irgendwelche Probleme zu haben. Mein Tablet zeigt an es hätte 8 Wochen und 2 Tage gefaltet....... Hängt aber erst seit ner guten Woche dran 
BTW: die nächsten 3 Wochen kommen von mir keine Punkte bin nit daheim


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Oktober 2015)

Die Titan X ist weg, ein anderer hat sie bekommen und um ehrlich zu sein, bin ich froh drum > ich hätte sie ja zwangsweise auf Wakü umbauen müssen


----------



## brooker (7. Oktober 2015)

...  ... ich hätte sie Dir gegönnt.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Oktober 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> ...  ... ich hätte sie Dir gegönnt.


Mach dir keinen Kopf drum, mir ist der WaKü-Umbau wegen des Garantieverlustes (die Titan war von Asus) eh Quer im Magen gelegen.


----------



## ZobRombie (7. Oktober 2015)

Abductee schrieb:


> Wenn ich bei meinem kleinen Server mit PCIe x8 eine Grafikkarte fürs Falten nachrüsten will, was wäre da denn empfehlenswerter?
> (...) ich bin mir nur noch nicht sicher ob mein Gedanke mit dem Riser-Flachbandkabel als Adapter von x8 auf x16 so problemlos funktioniert.



Kostet zwar etwas, aber wie wäre sonst ein reiner PCB-Adapter/Risercard? Delock Extension Riser Karte: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r
Oder soll es eine Flachband-Lösung sein, zwecks verlegen?


----------



## Abductee (7. Oktober 2015)

Der Adapter ist mir auch schon ins Auge gefallen, nur reduziert er mir das wirklich nur auf low Profile? Oder weniger/mehr?
Hält mir eine low Profile Karte dann mit der normalen Blendenschraube?


----------



## brooker (7. Oktober 2015)

... wir testen gerade Riser mit der 970 GTX. Ich denke Ende dieser Woche können wir was dazu sagen.

Was ich bisher sagen kann ist, dass kleine CPUs in der Regel AMD GPUs gar nicht oder weniger limitieren als Nvidia GPUs. Eine Testreihe ist in Planung, wird aber vermutlich noch 3 Wochen auf sich warten lassen. Möchte von kleinen Karten AMD 260x, über 380x, 390, 390x, Fury nano und FuryX mit meinem kleinen Falter als Basis-Plattform testen 

Muss mir nur noch überlegen, wie ich das benchmarken am Besten und Reproduzierbar gestalte. Hat der jemand ne Idee? WUs ausm Vorrat laden und immer wieder falten lassen? Geht sowas?


----------



## Abductee (7. Oktober 2015)

Starre Adapter oder Kabel? Wie lang sind die Kabel bei euch? Mit extra Stromversorgung?


----------



## ZobRombie (7. Oktober 2015)

@Abductee 
Ich fürchte, dass dieser Adapter nicht für einfaches Low-Profile Plug&Play gedacht ist. Ich habe mir mal von Delock das Datenblatt gezogen, aber da wird auch nicht näher auf Low-Profile eingegangen. Im Vergleich zu "echten" Low-Profile Adaptern (Bspw.: CSL - Schnittstellenkarte PCI-Express zu PCI | Low: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r) scheint sie zu niedrig zu sein. Du müsstest dann also etwa mit Abstandhaltern/längeren Schrauben o.Ä. arbeiten, um die Blende festzuschrauben.

@brooker 
Wäre der FAHBench vielleicht aussagekräftig genug?


----------



## sc59 (7. Oktober 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> .
> Muss mir nur noch überlegen, wie ich das benchmarken am Besten und Reproduzierbar gestalte. Hat der jemand ne Idee? WUs ausm Vorrat laden und immer wieder falten lassen? Geht sowas?



ganz schlecht.
Server did not like dumping


----------



## Abductee (7. Oktober 2015)

@Zob
Ich werd den Adapter einfach mal bestelle, eine GT520 als Low Profile hab ich noch rumliegen und werd das mal testen.
Zurückschicken kann ichs immer noch.


----------



## ZobRombie (7. Oktober 2015)

Ansonsten kann ich dir, wenn du magst, parallel dazu schonmal ein paar Werte von der GT 730 zusammentragen (Idle-Verbauch, Last-Verbauch, PPD usw.).


----------



## Abductee (7. Oktober 2015)

Das wäre toll, die gäbs ja fertig mit x8 ohne Basteln und Kühlertausch.


----------



## brooker (7. Oktober 2015)

@Rob: Wäre der FAHBench vielleicht aussagekräftig genug? Wäre ein Versuch - mal ausprobieren


----------



## Amigafan (7. Oktober 2015)

*@Bumblebee*

Nicht ganz:
Die komplette Reihe 91XX (Ausnahme 9136:  297K] liegt bei 330-390K PPD - also nichts Ungewöhnliches (Spitzenteiter: 9129 mit  durchschnittlich 409K PPD, max. waren es 471K)

Nur einige neuere WU´s unter Core21 liegen deutlich darunter (9205/9206; ~ 285K) - aber 9704/10495:  340-350K PPD.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (9. Oktober 2015)

Kurze Frage: Habe da ne 0x15 WU bekommen - gibbet hier KEINE Bonuspunkte ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Natürlich knete ich das fertig; schließlich zählt das Projekt - dennoch würde mich dies mal interessieren.


----------



## arcDaniel (9. Oktober 2015)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Kurze Frage: Habe da ne 0x15 WU bekommen - gibbet hier KEINE Bonuspunkte ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nein die core15 Projekte haben keinen Bonus. Die laufen auch noch mit Cuda...


----------



## brooker (9. Oktober 2015)

Hallo Team,

ich bitte um Eure Unterstützung bei der Namensfindung Projekt "Volksfalter" - es klingt mir einfach zu "politisch" belastet. Evtl. habt Ihr gute Idee die klingen und es treffen.

Was soll das Projekt, nach bisherigem Stand beinhalten:

Erproben von möglichen Systemzusammenstellungen für dauerhaftes Falten aus der Sichtweise: 

1. Investition Hardware
2.  Energie-Kosten pro Monat/Jahr
3.  Preis-Leistung Verhältnis
4.  Gesamtbetrachtung

Erste Vorstellung:

Als Basis dient das Board meines kleinen Falters, was ich mit verschiedensten GPUs ausstatten werde und Ergebnisse dokumentiere. Parallel dazu werden ich die Tests auf meinem Rechner durchführen um Limitierungen zu erkennen. Ggfs werde ich noch weitere Boards als Testplattform nutzen.

So, ich denke und hoffe ich habe nun alles wichtige gesagt. Wenn Euch noch was fehlen sollte zur Namensfindung, lasst es mich wissen. Sobald wir einen Namen gefunden haben, gehts mit den Inhalten zum Projekt und weiteren Details in einem Thread weiter.

Danke für Eure Unterstützung.

Grüße Brooker


----------



## binär-11110110111 (9. Oktober 2015)

Low-Budget-Falter
Low-Budget-Folding
100-Euro-Falter
Pfennigfuchser
Pfennigfalter
Low-Cost-Folding


----------



## XeT (9. Oktober 2015)

Platzhalter für gute Ideen:

Solange muss ich kurz trollen 
Wenn es günstig und schnell gehen soll, ist es wie Fastfoods nicht sehr nahrhaft. Aber man bekommt nach kurzer Zeit wieder Hunger und will mehr. Daher

FastFolding

Du möchtest sicher mehrere Preisklassen abdecken oder?


----------



## ZobRombie (9. Oktober 2015)

Also wenn es erschwinglich (affordable) und zum Falten (folden) gedacht ist, fällt mir ja spontan nur "Affoldable" ein :p

Edit: aber mal ernsthaft, am schönsten wäre ja ein nicht zu technischer Name, so dass es mehr wie ein trendiges Gadget heißt.
Edit2: Oder als Hommage und mit einem Maskottchen und der Name wäre einfach "Bumblebee" 
Sehe es schon vor mir, wenn alle reden und berichten, dass sie sich jetzt nen Bumblebee gekauft haben. Und dann, Apple macht es vor, Bumblebee Pro, Bumblebee Mini, Bumblebee 6S Plus


----------



## brooker (9. Oktober 2015)

... gebt mir mehr!!


----------



## binär-11110110111 (9. Oktober 2015)

Wie wär's, wenn wir das Projekt nach einem Pokemon benennen, welches die Eigenschaft des Minifalters (übertragen) aufweist:

PokÃ©mon-Liste â€“ PokÃ©Wiki

Viel Spaß bei 720 Möglichkeiten.  

Oder mit Begriffen aus dem Tierreich ... wie "Spider". Spinnen sind sehr klein, aber ziemlich groß & stark (günstig & effizient) in ihrer Eigenschaft, ein Medium-PC könnte "Tiger" heißen, ein Highend-PC "Dragon" ...


----------



## ZobRombie (9. Oktober 2015)

Wie wäre es mit "Gearbox" - viele, viele kleine Zahnräder, die gemeinsam ineinander greifen, um etwas Großes anzutreiben

Und es sollte das ROF-Logo tragen - Republic of Folders


----------



## XeT (9. Oktober 2015)

Projekt: Statt Einfältig EIweisFALTIG

Und für jeden ist etwas dabei
Für die nachts mit GamingPC falter: Nachtfalter.

Kleine minifalter: Proteinriegel

Gaming&Falten zusammen: Eiweisfaltende Wollmilchsau.

Faltmonster: Hühnerfarm


----------



## binär-11110110111 (9. Oktober 2015)

@XeT: Deine Vorschläge gefallen mir sehr gut & sind zudem treffend !


----------



## Gysi1901 (9. Oktober 2015)

Mir fällt einfach kein  treffender, prägnanter Name ein. "Volksfalter" klingt schon ganz gut. "100-Euro-Falter" auch.
Im Folgenden denke ich laut:
Wenn etwas auf Deutsch zu politisch klingt, kann man die Problematik oft abschwächen, indem man es auf Englisch ausdrückt.
The people's folding machine? Wohl zu lang. Sonst könnte man, wie bereits erwähnt, mit "affordable" arbeiten.
Meine Gedankenergüsse eignen sich höchstens noch für Marketing-Slogans, die den eigentlichen Namen begleiten könnten.
Most bang for the buck folder?
Ein weiterer Aspekt ist der Schlüsselbegriff Zukunft bzw. future. Wir falten in der Hoffnung, dass dadurch in einigen Jahrzehnten schlimme Krankheiten heilbar sind.
The future is bright? Folding future is bright? Fold to make the world a better place?
Ich hoffe, das verfehlte das Thema nun nicht zu sehr. Andererseits ist das hier die Falt-Rumpelkammer  Wenn mir noch was einfällt, melde ich mich.

Übrigens, die 10-Milliarden-Marke ist in Sichtweite und wird wohl passenderweise am Samstag geknackt. Ich hoffe, Ihr habt Bier oder Schampus bereits kaltgestellt


----------



## XeT (9. Oktober 2015)

Die 10 Milliarden sind  Morgen fertig. Wenn Bumble aufhört dann Sonntag, Wenn alle anderen aufhören dann auch Sonntag XD


----------



## brooker (9. Oktober 2015)

... es gab schon einige gute Vorschläge. Ich lass das aber noch bis mindestens morgen Abend laufen, damit sich mehr Team-Mitglieder beteiligen können.


----------



## arcDaniel (10. Oktober 2015)

Wie wäre es ganz einfach mit der Ökofalter?

Persönlich hätte ich auch Lust auf einen kleinen Falter:
-100-150Watt verbrauch
-effizient: für den vorgegebenen Verbrauch sollte er ein maximales Resultat bringen
-somit auch kosteneffizient
-so klein wie möglich
-so leise wie möglich
-deshalb so gross wie nötig


----------



## brooker (10. Oktober 2015)

... genauso sollte es werden. Aber ich möchte auch die Option einer Leistungssteigerung offen lassen - GPU - Wechsel


----------



## arcDaniel (10. Oktober 2015)

Auswechselbare Hardware ist ein muss!

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit der Faltleistung der core21 Projekte mit AMD GPUs aus? 

Mein Kopfkino sagt mir, für meinen Plan sollte AMD Hardware herhalten [emoji12]


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Oktober 2015)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Wie wäre es ganz einfach mit der Ökofalter?



Sicherlich eine ausgezeichnete Idee 
Dies wäre dann ein Falter der nur dafür gedacht wäre

Es ist aber wichtig, dass der Grundgedanke "*ich stelle die lastfreie Zeit der Forschung zur Verfügung*" nicht verloren geht

Insofern werden die "Systemvorschläge" möglichst alle Variationen berücksichtigen
Also eben vom "ÖKOFALTER" bis zum "Dual/Tripple-GPU; potente CPU-SPIELEMONSTER"


----------



## XeT (10. Oktober 2015)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Wie sieht es eigentlich mit der Faltleistung der core21 Projekte mit AMD GPUs aus?



Meine letzte dauerte 4h und bringt mir glaub ca. 285k/24h


----------



## Thosch (10. Oktober 2015)

Eier-legende Wollmilchsau !  
Entweder Öko oder Punktesammler, alles zusammen eher ungenügend realisierbar. Wenn annähernd doch dann innerhalb von ´nem halben Jahr veraltet. Besser wäre Spiele-Sys zu Punkte-optimieren.


----------



## arcDaniel (10. Oktober 2015)

Thosch schrieb:


> Eier-legende Wollmilchsau !
> Entweder Öko oder Punktesammler, alles zusammen eher ungenügend realisierbar. Wenn annähernd doch dann innerhalb von ´nem halben Jahr veraltet. Besser wäre Spiele-Sys zu Punkte-optimieren.



Ich glaube nicht, dass das der Sinn dahinter ist. Hier sind manche die haben einen reinen Faltserver, welche ausschliesslich einem Zweck dient.

Klar kann man ein Spiele-System so optimieren, dass es so effizient wie möglich faltet, aber das ist für uns hier nich unbedingt ein Projekt sondern eher Alltag.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (10. Oktober 2015)

Dezente Anmerkung: Points Total: *10,001,543,528 **

*


----------



## ZobRombie (10. Oktober 2015)

Meint ihr nicht, dass diese Vielzahl an möglichen Falt-Rechner-Konfigurationen (vom Öko-Falter zum Spielemonster) möglicherweise etwas zu ambitioniert ist? 
Verliert sich die Idee bei so vielen Systemen nicht am Ende im Forum für die Komplett-PC Zusammenstellung? Vor allem, weil bei so "großen" System die Rechnung ja eigentlich klar ist: je besser die Grafikkarte(n), um so mehr Punkte. 

Ich hatte es ursprünglich so verstanden, dass das Projekt den Interessierten einen Aufbau an die Hand gibt, mit dem sie ins Falten einsteigen können und gelockt werden. Sozusagen ein "Schnupper-Falter".


----------



## arcDaniel (10. Oktober 2015)

ZobRombie schrieb:


> Meint ihr nicht, dass diese Vielzahl an möglichen Falt-Rechner-Konfigurationen (vom Öko-Falter zum Spielemonster) möglicherweise etwas zu ambitioniert ist?
> Verliert sich die Idee bei so vielen Systemen nicht am Ende im Forum für die Komplett-PC Zusammenstellung? Vor allem, weil bei so "großen" System die Rechnung ja eigentlich klar ist: je besser die Grafikkarte(n), um so mehr Punkte.
> 
> Ich hatte es ursprünglich so verstanden, dass das Projekt den Interessierten einen Aufbau an die Hand gibt, mit dem sie ins Falten einsteigen können und gelockt werden. Sozusagen ein "Schnupper-Falter".



Nein das Stimmt nicht, oder zumindest nicht ganz.

Beim Falten spielt der Stromverbrauch eine weit aus grössere Rolle als beim Spielen. Man spielt ja in der Regel nicht 24/7, oder?

Du hast Recht mit "je besser die Grafikkarte(n), um so mehr Punkte", was am in der Praxis etwas anders ausschaut, wenn man das Punkte/Verbrauchsverhältnis betrachtet.

Meinst sind hier High-End Grafikkarten, nicht immer sehr effizient. Klar sie bringen viel Punkte, allerdings, faltet manchmal ein kleiners Modell, nur minimal weniger Punkte, verbraucht aber merklich weniger Strom.

Was hier dazu kommt ist die Kühlung, Berechnung von angepasstem Netzteil, dass dieses beim Falten, wo der Stromverbrauch doch realtiv konstant ist, immer im Idealen Bereich arbeitet... usw

Somit muss die Hardware, ich nennen ihn mal für mich Ökofalter, schon sehr bedacht ausgesucht werden.


----------



## Keinem (10. Oktober 2015)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Wie sieht es eigentlich mit der Faltleistung der core21 Projekte mit AMD GPUs aus?



Ich habe gestern meine HD 7790 (@ 1,2GHz) mal falten lassen. Es wurde eine 21er heruntergeladen und bearbeitet. Nur die GPU hat gefaltet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arcDaniel (10. Oktober 2015)

8iosmod schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern meine HD 7790 (@ 1,2GHz) mal falten lassen. Es wurde eine 21er heruntergeladen und bearbeitet. Nur die GPU hat gefaltet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist mal ne sehr gute Sache  

Der Punkt ist, dass die AMD Karten deutlich mehr Compute power haben, bist jetzt beim Falten den Nvidia Karten aber immer stark unterlegen waren.
Die HD7790 ist in den "normalen" Spielebenchmarks etwas langsamer als meine GTX750ti, verbraucht in etwa das gleiche, und hier scheint die AMD dennoch etwas mehr Punkte zu falten.

Im Moment faltet meine GTX750ti (@1200mhz) ein core21 mit nur 53k ppd!


----------



## Thosch (10. Oktober 2015)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> ... Hier sind manche die haben einen reinen Faltserver, welche ausschliesslich einem Zweck dient.
> 
> ....



Wirklich ??    Hier haben sich Leutz Rechner zusammengebaut nur zum Falten ?? ...  ...   ...  ... is ja unglaublich ...


----------



## brooker (10. Oktober 2015)

Das haben wir  schaue mal ins Forum,  da sind einige Systeme vorgestellt worden


----------



## arcDaniel (10. Oktober 2015)

also ich habe hier noch liegen:
-ein Asus mATX Board mit AMD 785 Chipsatz
-ein Phenom II 965BE (gute Revision)
-8gb ddr3 1333 Ram (4Riegel, zum falten würden 2 schon reichen)
-eine kleine 2,5 Zoll 320gb festplatte

Ich frage mich wie effizient ich dies mit Underclocking/Undervolting hinbekommen würde um eine GPU zum falten zu versorgen. Wenn die CPU nicht mitfaltet, müsste diese von der Leistung noch reichen.


----------



## ZobRombie (10. Oktober 2015)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Nein das Stimmt nicht (..) Du hast Recht



Eben, auf den Verbrauch bin ich ja gar nicht eingegangen. Und es soll ja auch keine unterschwellig bösartige und anklagende oder angreifende Kritik von mir sein. Nähme man jetzt deinen Ökofalter als das Modell der Wahl, dann würde man sich dort entsprechende Gedanken machen, um die, ganz genau wie du ja sagst, entsprechend beste Gesamtlösung aus Leistung/Verbrauch/Kühlung/Lautstärke usw. zu überlegen. Möglicherweise gleich mit idealem Gehäuse und Co., ne fertige Einkaufs- und Montageliste. Das eine perfekte Modell. 

Wenn ich jetzt das erweitere um diverse andere Modelle, bspw. ein Multi-GPU-System oder ein Spielemonster, entferne ich mich dann nicht von der praktischen Relevanz in rein theoretische Projekt-Ideen? Angenommen es käme heraus, dass im Multi-GPU-System eine Kombination aus 3x 970er das Idealmaß wäre, vielleicht aber auch eine 3x TitanX Kombi, dann wird manch ein Spieler sagen, Ewww eine 970 oder Ewww eine Triple-SLI Konfiguration. Wieder jemand anders sagt, mir kommt nur AMD ins Haus usw. Wie eingrenzen und wo den Maßstab setzen? 

Wäre es da nicht einfacher, man sucht sich genau ein Modell für einen bestimmten Einsatz aus? Sagen wir etwa als unauffälligen Zweit-PC für Surfen, Büro, möglicherweise NAS oder was auch immer. Basis z.B. ein A-5000 System, kostet 150 Euro. stelle ich mir hin, kleiner Verbrauch, passiv und faltet fröhlich seiner Tage. Bringt der viele Punkte - nein, aber er kostet wenig und ist somit für eine größere Zielgruppe interessant. Wer auf den Geschmack kommt und mehr falten oder ein wenig Daddeln will, steckt eine GTX 750Ti o.ä. rein.

Oder wie siehst du die schiere Optionsvielfalt?

EDIT: Vielleicht verstehe ich das ganze Projekt aber auch falsch. Ich habe es so verstanden, Leute leckerfitzig aufs Falten zu machen, die bisher vielleicht noch nicht am Falten sind. Der "Volksfalter". Vielleicht war das ganze aber auch geplant, um Optionen für bereits Faltende zusammenzustellen.


----------



## XeT (10. Oktober 2015)

Also ich falte von 13uhr bis max 05:30 Uhr wenn ich zur Arbeit muss. Währenddessen zocke ich am gleichen System Heros of The Storm oder AC 2. Damit mach ich 120-150k ppd. Also gibt es schon verschiedene Ansätze.


----------



## brooker (10. Oktober 2015)

... das hört sich nach einem geeigneten Untersatz an: welche GPU schwebt Dir vor? Ich empfehle AMD  dann ist die Anforderung an die CPU recht gering und die CPU kann schön untervoltet werden


----------



## ZobRombie (10. Oktober 2015)

Meinst du mich? Theoretisch würde ich sagen, du hast selbst schon ne recht ideale Kombination bei dir stehen. Die Frage ist, ob die Radeon 8XXX im Kabini nicht selbst schon zum Falten eingesetzt werden kann? Fürs Undervolten müsste man aber wohl auf eine getrennte Sockel AM1-Lösung ausweichen, da zumindest mein mal getestetes ASRock QC5000 Spannungsspielereien nicht unterstützt hat.

EDIT: Was ansonsten interessant sein könnte, wäre etwa ein Sockel FM2+ Kaveri Aufbau mit einer A6-7400K. Zwar nur ein Zweikerner, aber die integrierte Radeon R5 sollte auf jeden Fall zum Falten eingesetzt werden können und die kleinen Kaveris lassen sich (oder ließen sich) schwer untervolten.


----------



## brooker (10. Oktober 2015)

... diese ist leider zu schwach  und die CPU ist selbst mit meiner AMD 260X zu ca. 50% ausgelastet. 
Das QC5000 lässt nichts zu, das ist richtig. Muss Sie aber auch nicht. Maximal 15W fallen an. Ideales Preisleistungsverhältnis 

Ich bin in Kürze am checken, welche Leistung ich mit dem Board als Unterbau mit größeren AMD GPUs erreiche. Bin gespannt. Mein persönliches Highlight wird eine R9 nano


----------



## ZobRombie (10. Oktober 2015)

Ist sie zu schwach im Sinne, dass sie nicht unterstützt wird oder dass sie nicht rechtzeitig fertig wird? Weil ja zumindest theoretisch auf dem Papier die Radeon eine deutlich höhere Leistungsfähigkeit hat.

Die Nano dürfte ja vermutlich eh eine super Wahl fürs Falten sein, 8 Teraflop bei dem Verbrauch. Nur preislich wohl nicht für jeden .


----------



## brooker (10. Oktober 2015)

... wird nicht rechtzeitig fertig. leider 

Genau das will ich mal ausprobieren. Es wird eine Auswahl der gesamten AMD Palette geben. Dazu ein Ranking Preis-Leistung/ Betriebskosten-Leistung und overall-Leistung. Vorab muss eine geeignete Plattform gefunden werden, die möglichst alle GPUs aufnehmen und ohen Limitierung versorgen kann. Dann kann der Falter, je nach dem was er einsetzen möchte, sich die geeignete Kombi zusammenstellen


----------



## ZobRombie (10. Oktober 2015)

Ja genau, finde ich gut, dass du diesen großen Test machst. Vor allem bin ich auf deine Ergebnisse gespannt.

Was mich unabhängig davon eben noch interessieren würde, inwieweit die Kaveris eventuell eingesetzt werden können. Ich denke, ich werde das mal ausprobieren. Je nach Modell, entspricht die integrierte Lösung ja einer Radeon R5 230+ bis R7 250. Wobei es bei den höheren Modellen zu Preis/Leistungskonflikten käme. Da aber die Speicher-Bremse wegfiele, bzw. nicht so gewichtig wäre, vielleicht ganz interessant. Zumindest im Low-Budget Bereich.

EDIT: Doch nix Low-Budget. Zumindest im Mini-ITX Formfaktor sind die Boards im Verhältnis zu teuer, so dass man mit Kabinis plus Karte wohl doch besser bedient ist.


----------



## simder (10. Oktober 2015)

das geht fix eine 48 min WU


----------



## brooker (10. Oktober 2015)

... die sind lecker süß, was für Nebenbei


----------



## arcDaniel (10. Oktober 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> ... das hört sich nach einem geeigneten Untersatz an: welche GPU schwebt Dir vor? Ich empfehle AMD  dann ist die Anforderung an die CPU recht gering und die CPU kann schön untervoltet werden



ich gehe mal davon aus, dass dies für mich gemeinst sein sollte... Also reizen würde mich eine 380X (wenn die dann mal kommt). Wegen GCN1.2 sehe hier am meisten Poenzial für die Zukunkt. Mein Kopf hat leider ein Problem mit beschnittenen Chips, das nervt mich einfach wenn ich weiss, dass ein Teil des Chips einfach deaktiviert ist. Darum möchte ich keine normale 380 oder eine 285...
Eine Fury X oder Nano wäre doch schon echt viel.

Netzteil sollte etwa um ein 400w Gold (oder besser) werden, am liebsten von Delta oder Seasonic hergestellt. 
Gehäuse sollte so klein wie möglich sein, ein optisches Laufwerk brauch ich eh nicht... Allerdings möchte ich einen Noctua CPU Kühler (Sinnfreie Fan-Sache) welcher die CPU ausreichend kühl hällt

Für dieses im Kopf schwirrendes Projekt habe ich nur leider im Moment keine Zeit, da ein baldiger Umzug ansteht (bis dieser Vollzogen ist, muss ich auch noch sicherheitshalber meine Ausgaben etwas mehr mit Bedacht tätigen)


----------



## mattinator (10. Oktober 2015)

Mal etwas anderes, habe nach EOC-Statistik (sicher nur kurzzeitig) die Top-500 erreicht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (10. Oktober 2015)

*Kurze Info für Alle*:

Es sind neue WU´s unter Core21 freigegeben worden:  WU *9625* -*9643*, welche auch hervorragend auf AMD-GPUs laufen.

Diese sind derzeit vom Download her die größten Projekte für GPU´s (>50MB!)

Beispiele für *AMD*-GPU´s unter Win7 64Bit (aus dem Beta-Test):
*HD7870@1180*MHz, Cat *14.4*
*9626*/*9641*:  Avg. Time / Frame : 00:03:48 - *112.260,1* PPD
*9627*: Avg. Time / Frame : 00:03:54 - *107.970,2* PPD

*R9 290@1020*MHz, Cat *15.7.1*
*9626*: Avg. Time / Frame : 00:02:15 - *246.392,3* PPD
*9639*:  Avg. Time / Frame : 00:02:17 - *241.016,7* PPD (faltet noch während der Erstellung dieses Posts, praktisch keine Beeinflussung der Punkte)


Beispiele für *nVidia*-GPU´s unter Ubuntu 14.04 LTS 64Bit (aus dem Beta-Test):
*GTX670*, Treiber *304.125
9625*: Avg. Time / Frame : 00:04:20 - *92.186,7* PPD
*9637*: Avg. Time / Frame : 00:04:19 - *92.721,1* PPD

*GTX 970@~1450*MHz, Treiber *346.72*
*9630*/*9637*: Avg. Time / Frame : 00:01:45 - *359.206,4* PPD
*9631*/*9638*: Avg. Time / Frame : 00:01:46 - *354.135,3* PPD
*9632*: Avg. Time / Frame : 00:01:44 - *364.399,7* PPD

*Info *über diese WU-Reihe: https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=28178


----------



## Stefan84 (10. Oktober 2015)

Eine Frage:
faltet von euch jemand mit einer 980Ti? Ich hätte da die Möglichkeit günstig an eine zu kommen  Wäre eine Inno 3D iChill 980 Ti...


----------



## brooker (10. Oktober 2015)

... da wir hier schon voll im Thema "Volksfalter", wie, was, wo, drin sind, hier mal die Vorschläge auf einem Haufen, mit meinen Anmerkungen:

Low-Budget-Falter - passt 
Low-Budget-Folding - klingt
100-Euro-Falter - das bekomme ich wenn, nur mit gebrauchter Hard mit viel Glück hin 
Pfennigfuchser - ist er, aber lässt folding außer vor
Pfennigfalter - dito.
Low-Cost-Folding/ Low-Cost-Folder - passt 
FastFolding - hmmm
Affoldable - ich finde das cool, aber ich glaube da kann ein "externer" was mit anfangen 
Tierreich ... wie "Spider". Spinnen sind sehr klein, aber ziemlich groß & stark (günstig & effizient) in ihrer Eigenschaft, ein Medium-PC könnte "Tiger" heißen, ein Highend-PC "Dragon" ... - coole Idee, mache ich wenn ich die Folder zu hunderten von Euch in Bestellung bekomme 
Gearbox - lässt folding außer vor 
Kleine minifalter: Proteinriegel
Gaming&Falten zusammen: Eiweisfaltende Wollmilchsau.
Faltmonster: Hühnerfarm -  ... - coole Idee, mache ich wenn ich die Folder zu hunderten von Euch in Bestellung bekomme 
The people's folding machine - leider etwas zu lang 
Most bang for the buck folder - ich finde das cool, aber ich glaube da kann ein "externer" was mit anfangen 
Ökofalter - Hmm, ich glaube ökonomisch und dann noch Ökologisch ist eine zu große Herausforderung - könnte zu Verwechslungen der Zielstellung kommen

In Anbetracht, dass ich für jeden Falter eine Falt-Kombi (von 750Ti bis R9 nano) grob benennen möchte ,die effizient und ökonomisch arbeitet, würde ich folgende 4 Titel in die engere Wahl stellen:

- "EcoFalter" oder 
- "Low-Budget-Falter" oder 
- "Low-Cost-Folding" oder 
- "Low-Cost-Folder" vorschlagen. 

Was denkt Ihr? Das ist noch verständlich, nicht zu spezifisch, und klingt gut. Oder? Sucht Euch einen Namen aus. Der die meisten Stimmen bis morgen abend bekommt, geht ins Rennen.

Danke für Eure Unterstützung.

Grüße Brooker


----------



## mattinator (11. Oktober 2015)

Amigafan schrieb:


> *GTX 970@~1450*MHz, Treiber *346.72*
> *9630*/*9637*: Avg. Time / Frame : 00:01:45 - *359.206,4* PPD
> *9631*/*9638*: Avg. Time / Frame : 00:01:46 - *354.135,3* PPD
> *9632*: Avg. Time / Frame : 00:01:44 - *364.399,7* PPD



Bsp. von mir mit Linux Mint 17.2, *GTX 970@~1499*MHz , Treiber *346.96*
*9639*: Avg. Time / Frame : 00:01:39 - *390511,6* PPD

Übrigens lasten die Projekte die GPU stark aus, musste den Takt etwas runternehmen. Falls sich jemand von den Linux-Nutzern dafür interessiert, ich habe mir zwei kleine nützliche "Helferli" gebastelt:
1. ein Script mit einer anpassbaren Konfigurations-Datei, welches per incrond (ohne) CPU-Last das work-Verzeichnis des Folding-Clients überwacht und je nach aktuellem Core und Projekt den individuellen GPU-Takt bei Start des Projektes einstellt
2. ein Script als "abgespeckten" Shell-Ersatz für HFM.NET, welches die Projekthistorie anhand der aktuell vorliegenden Folding-Protokolle auflistet, Bsp. mit (leider) auch "abgerauchten" 96xx-er Projekten (da passte der Takt noch nicht ganz):


Spoiler



foldingpoints |grep "^96"
...
9625 0x21  41650.00 20151010112945 20151010141822 
9627 0x21      0.00 20151007223818 20151007235129  Error: bad state - 23:51:29, FAULTY - 23:51:29
9630 0x21  43890.00 20151009103830 20151009133104  Error: bad state - 12:17:18
9630 0x21  44837.00 20151010164923 20151010193440 
9633 0x21  44633.00 20151008074255 20151008102946  Error: bad state - 07:43:15
9636 0x21      0.00 20151008010546 20151009033902  Error: bad state - 03:39:01, FAULTY - 03:39:02
9639 0x21  44943.00 20151010084510 20151010112941 
9639 0x21  44832.00 20151010193445 20151010222004 
9642 0x21      0.00 20151009060839 20151009073812  Error: bad state - 07:38:11, FAULTY - 07:38:12
9643 0x21  45231.00 20151008131755 20151008160022


Im Terminal ist es noch korrekt nach Spalten ausgerichtet. Wenn jemand mit Linux Interesse hat, einfach hier oder per PN melden. Ich kann es dann packen und hochladen oder auch per TeamViewer installieren.


----------



## ZobRombie (11. Oktober 2015)

@Stefan84
Inno 3D ist ne ordentliche Marke und auch wenn ich keine 980Ti laufen habe, so bin ich bei meinen diversen F@H Recherchen darüber gestolpert, dass eine 980Ti je nach Projekt/Takt zwischen 350K und 550K PPD erreicht - mit den von Amigafan benannten neuen WUs jetzt evtl mehr. Sie liegt grundsätzlich ein gutes Stück vor der 980 und knapp hinter der Titan X. Wenn du ein günstiges Angebot gefunden hast, sicher eine gute Wahl für Falten, Spielen und Co.

Aber, die Inno 3D Karte hat einen sehr großen Kühler und benötigt nicht zwei, sondern drei freie Slots - eventuell wichtig zu beachten.

@brooker
Danke für deine Mühe! 

Ich ganz persönlich finde, dass "low-cost-falter/folder/folding" positiver klingt als "low-budget-falter/folder/folding". Das "low-cost" ist günstig, aber "low-budget" klingt so erzwungen günstig (billig) - so im Sinne, "low-cost" ist ein Schnäppchen und "low-budget" war halt als Kompromiss noch das beste, was wir für das Geld kriegen konnten.

EcoFalter sticht natürlich heraus, weil das ein richtiger Eigenname ist.

@mattinator
Dir auch Danke für deine Mühe! Wenn es dir keine Umstände bereitet und du dein Werk hochladen könntest, würde ich mich sehr über die Helferli freuen.


----------



## Thosch (11. Oktober 2015)

Stefan84 schrieb:


> Eine Frage:
> faltet von euch jemand mit einer 980Ti? Ich hätte da die Möglichkeit günstig an eine zu kommen  Wäre eine Inno 3D iChill 980 Ti...



Ich, zwar akt. nicht mehr am Falten aber genau diese faltete bei mir. Hat mir in 3 Wochen knapp 7 Mille an Punkten "gebracht". Ist aber nicht die ganzen 3 Wochen durchgelaufen, sollte also noch was gehen. 

... Stanford "geizt" mal wieder mit der "Entlohnung" ....  

Wg. den "nur-Faltern", wo fängt Öko eigdl. an, wo hört es auf ? Ist das noch "Öko" wenn man sich die HW extra zu legt ? Wieviel "quält" so ein minimales Sys die HW ? An die verbauten Komponenten werden auch (hohe) Ansprüche gestellt wo es preislich ebenfalls gewisse Spannen gibt. 
Ist dann eine Zusammenstellung gefunden findet man heraus das es für 20€ und 30W mehr für die GPU 25k PPD mehr bringt ... oder man nimmt beim NT etwas an € weg und steckt es in die GraKa. Die Preise sind ja auch ständig am Wandeln. Und dann, wenn der "Sportsgeist erwacht ist" nimmt man vllt. 40W und 50€ mehr in Kauf und hat dafür 80k an Punkten mehr ... Und so könnte sich die Spirale immer weiter hoch drehen. Ich kenn das ja noch gut von den "Serverhochzeiten" her ...  ... war ja selbst mal so ein "Geschädigter". 
Einem vorhanden Sys 1 oder 2 neue Teile "spendieren" ist da vllt. "*öko*nomischer".

Gedanken über Gedanken ... bin aber trotzdem auf das Ergebnis gespannt.


----------



## brooker (11. Oktober 2015)

Stefan84 schrieb:


> Eine Frage:
> faltet von euch jemand mit einer 980Ti? Ich hätte da die Möglichkeit günstig an eine zu kommen  Wäre eine Inno 3D iChill 980 Ti...


Während der letzten Aktion hatten wir einen Falter mit 2x980ti. Ich bin der Meinung, dass bis zu 1.2 Mio ppds erreicht wurden. Ich schaue mal nach.


----------



## mattinator (11. Oktober 2015)

ZobRombie schrieb:


> @mattinator
> Dir auch Danke für deine Mühe! Wenn es dir keine Umstände bereitet und du dein Werk hochladen könntest, würde ich mich sehr über die Helferli freuen.


Hoffentlich habe ich im Archiv nichts vergessen. Die /etc/group und /etc/sudoers habe ich mit reingepackt, da in den Scripts sudo ohne Passwortabfrage verwendet wird. Also die eigene Konfiguration in der /etc/sudoers (s. Zeile: "%sudo    ALL=(ALL:ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL") und / oder /etc/group (s. Zeile: "sudo:x:27:ms") entsprechend anpassen. Bei Fragen / Problemen einfach PN.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brooker (11. Oktober 2015)

@mattinator: Könntest du Dein Angebot im HowTo für Linux anbieten. Hier geht das bei der Beitragsfreie sehr schnell unter. Finde, dass ist eine sehr gute Sache! Sobald ich meine Tests abgeschlossen habe und mein kleiner Falter in den Normalbetrieb geht, würde ich gern auf dich zukommen. Auch können wir das gut für den 1 Mio PPD Falter gebrauchen. Der soll auch auf Linux laufen. Wäre super,  wenn das klappt.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (11. Oktober 2015)

Da mir EcoGreen als Energiespar-HDD geläufig ist & diese (selbst verbaut) günstig, effizient und sparsam sind/ arbeiten ist mein Favorit der *EcoFalter*.


----------



## brooker (11. Oktober 2015)

@Stefan84: schaust Du hier   ... warawarawiiu wars, mit 2x 980Ti


----------



## mattinator (11. Oktober 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> @mattinator: Könntest du Dein Angebot im HowTo für Linux anbieten.


Habe es noch mit reingelinkt.


----------



## Loebstraus (11. Oktober 2015)

ich wäre auch für EcoFalter hört sich irgendwie besser an^^


----------



## Stefan84 (11. Oktober 2015)

Ich hab es getan 
Bin mal gespannt wann die Karte bei mir ankommt, schätze mal so Dienstag oder Mittwoch. Und sie wird dann natürlich auch direkt eingebaut  Mit OC werde ich es dann erstmal so lassen, denn die iChill läuft ja schon ne ganze Ecke über den Standard-Spezifikationen... Wenn wirklich >350k PPD rausspringen, dann wäre das schon mal ein feiner Zug. 

Wer also Interesse hat, ab Mitte der Woche wird eine sehr gute, schnelle und leise GTX 970 zum Verkauf stehen 



> Aber, die Inno 3D Karte hat einen sehr großen Kühler und benötigt nicht  zwei, sondern drei freie Slots - eventuell wichtig zu beachten.



Darüber brauch ich mir bei meinem Coolermaster Cosmos S nun wahrlich keine Gedanken zu machen


----------



## brooker (11. Oktober 2015)

@Stefan84: meine 970 GTX @1550MHz bringt im Schnitt 330KPPDs, dann wird die 980Ti mit OC die 350K locker schaffen 

Welchen Namen findest Du am Besten?

- "EcoFalter" oder
- "Low-Budget-Falter" oder
- "Low-Cost-Folding" oder
- "Low-Cost-Folder"


----------



## brooker (11. Oktober 2015)

... Fehlermeldung am großen Folder:

10:30:52:WU02:FS01:0x18:WARNING:Console control signal 1 on PID 2204
10:30:52:WU02:FS01:0x18:ERROR:103: Lost client lifeline
10:31:10:WU00:FS02:0x18:WARNING:Console control signal 1 on PID 4560
10:31:11:WU00:FS02:0x18:ERROR:103: Lost client lifeline
10:31:37:WU01:FS03:0x18:WARNING:Console control signal 1 on PID 6048

Was ist denn da los? Keine Serververbindung?


----------



## Stefan84 (11. Oktober 2015)

Wie kommst du mit deiner 970er auf 330k PPD?  Bei meiner gingen mit 1500 MHz gerade mal knapp über 300k... Naja mal sehen wie es mit der Ti dann wird. Soll auf jeden Fall nicht nennenswert lauter sein laut diversen Tests.

Was den Namen angeht, das habe ich nicht wirklich mit verfolgt.


----------



## Keinem (11. Oktober 2015)

Loebstraus schrieb:


> ich wäre auch für EcoFalter hört sich irgendwie besser an^^



Dann sollen die Leute aber auch keinen Strom aus Atom-, Kohle-, usw. Kraftwerken beziehen   .

À propos: Wie sauber ist euer Strom  ?


----------



## XeT (11. Oktober 2015)

8iosmod schrieb:


> Dann sollen die Leute aber auch keinen Strom aus Atom-, Kohle-, usw. Kraftwerken beziehen   .
> 
> À propos: Wie sauber ist euer Strom  ?



Wenn man ihn nicht selbst produziert eigentlich unmöglich. Strom ist an der Börse da wird doch alles zusammen gemischt wie bei der Milch auch.
Wenn wir nächstes Jahr das Haus kommt will ich aber selbst aus Sonne und Wind mein Strom ziehen.


----------



## Mr.Knister (11. Oktober 2015)

Jeder bekommt den gleichen Mix, das ist klar. Aber wenn man "sauberen" Strom bestellt, wird doch die entsprechende Menge irgendwo eingespeist, oder nicht? Zumindest geht eine Zahlung an Firmen, die in erneuerbare investieren... Selber machen ist natürlich am besten, wenn auch nicht immer optimal im Wirkungsgrad.

Meiner ist aus 100% Wasser für 0,21€/kWh 


EcoFalter finde ich auch wohlklingend, das "Eco" interpretiere ich aber eher in Richtung "öko*nom*isch", sprich Low-Cost und damit einhergehend relative Umweltfreundlichkeit (vergleichsweise niedriger Stromverbrauch). Absolute Umweltfreundlichkeit ist imho schwierig mit Hardware-Neukäufen (und ggf. dediziertem Falt-Betrieb) unter einen Hut zu bringen.


----------



## brooker (11. Oktober 2015)

@Stefan84: ähm, ich nutze den empfohlenen Treiber, priorisiere die WU mit "hoch" und lasse laufen


----------



## Stefan84 (11. Oktober 2015)

Also das gleiche wie ich es auch mache... Trotzdem kommen bei mir irgendwie nicht so viele PPD rum 
OK, im moment knabbert sie an ner Core21 rum, aber selbst bei den 18ern geht es im Moment nur noch selten über die 300k. Keine Ahnung was da los ist. Treiber ist jedenfalls der aktuellste.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brooker (11. Oktober 2015)

@Stefan84: ... hmm, das finde ich komisch. Du faltest nur mit der GPU? Wie schnell ist Deine CPU? Womit setzt Du die erhöhte Prio? Ich kann gern mal per TV drüberschauen, wenn es Dir recht ist.


----------



## Stefan84 (11. Oktober 2015)

Jepp falte nur mit GPU. Mein i7 4770K läuft auf rund 3,8 GHz, sollte also nicht das bremsende Element sein...


----------



## brooker (11. Oktober 2015)

@Stefan84: ... hmm. die 50Mhz mehr, können das nicht rausreißen. Trottlet die GPU - Powerlimit, Temp-Limit? Wie hast Du es eingestellt?


----------



## arcDaniel (11. Oktober 2015)

Bei uns liegt der Strompreis bei 0,12Euro/kWh

Strom selbst zu produzieren ist so eine Sache: ich bin auch beim Hausbau (fertig Ende des Jahres) und habe mich gegen jegliche Installationen entschieden, Strom selbst zu produzieren.

Sogar mit den Staatshilfen sind solche Installationen sehr teuer und wenn die Investition anfängt sich zu lohnen, hat man schon fast die Lebendauer der Panele erreicht, was dann wieder Investitionen mit sich bringt und es wieder länger dauert bis es sich lohnt. Natürlich sind die Kosten nur für den Tausch der Panele deutlich geringer als die Erstinstallation, allerdings bekommt man dann in der Regel keine Staatshilfen mehr...

Bei uns wurde vor ein paar Jahren auch noch gepredigt, dass die Stromkosten steigen und die Bürgen bekamen Verträge aufgeschwatz, dass wenn sie die nächsten 5 Jahre beim Anbietet bleiben würden (Zeitraum wo bei uns die freie Wahl des Stromanbieters eingeführt wurde), sie auch wärend dieser Zeit immer die gleichen Strompreise zahlen würden... Resultat: die Preise sind gefallen, diese Leute dürfen aber auch weiterhin den "teueren" Preis von damals zahlen...

Auch Ökonomisch, sollte man die Herstellung, spätere Entsorgung... der Solarpanele u.s.w. betrachten...

@Stefan84
meine GTX980 ohne ti bringt schon gut 350k ppd bei 1380mhz.


----------



## Stefan84 (11. Oktober 2015)

@brooker:
So siehts bei mir aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brooker (11. Oktober 2015)

@arcDaniel: hatte damals auch mein schönes Süd-Dach für PV vorgesehen, aber wie Du es sagst, zu den aktuelle Konditionen und Förderung ist die Amortisationszeit bei ca. 15 Jahre. Und das macht wirtschaftlich keinen Sinn. Wenn die Speicher preiswerter und verlässlicher werden und die E-Fahrzeuge tatsächlich den Markt durchdringen, rechne ich es nochmal nach  - und wenn die PV aufm Dach ist, brauche ich mir um den Strom keine Sorgen mehr zu machen  Aber ich fürchte, dass wird noch dauern oder nie was. Man hätte in der Anfangsphase zuschlagen sollen. Aber gut, man hätte ... usw.


----------



## brooker (11. Oktober 2015)

@Stefan84: soweit nicht auffälliges. Wie ist die Refreshzeit, 1 sec? Wenn ja, gehe mal bitte auf 0,1 runter und schaue mal ob er abfällt. Parallel brauche ich mal nen Bildchen von FAH-Client - TPF, WU.


----------



## Stefan84 (11. Oktober 2015)

Das Bild vom Client hast du doch oben schon


----------



## arcDaniel (11. Oktober 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> @arcDaniel: hatte damals auch mein schönes Süd-Dach für PV vorgesehen, aber wie Du es sagst, zu den aktuelle Konditionen und Förderung ist die Amortisationszeit bei ca. 15 Jahre. Und das macht wirtschaftlich keinen Sinn. Wenn die Speicher preiswerter und verlässlicher werden und die E-Fahrzeuge tatsächlich den Markt durchdringen, rechne ich es nochmal nach  - und wenn die PV aufm Dach ist, brauche ich mir um den Strom keine Sorgen mehr zu machen  Aber ich fürchte, dass wird noch dauern oder nie was. Man hätte in der Anfangsphase zuschlagen sollen. Aber gut, man hätte ... usw.



Also ich habe schon etwas mitgedacht: Leitungen vom Sicherungskasten zum Dach liegen schon und auf dem Zink-Dach ist es auch keine grössere Arbeit dort Panele anzubringen... Mal sehen was die Forschung hier den Jahren entwickelt und was auch (und das ist der springende Punkt) Marktreif wird.


----------



## brooker (11. Oktober 2015)

@Stefan84: stimmt ja, das kommt davon, wenn man 1000 Sachen parallel macht  - und Du hast sicher die Prio der WU in TaskManager oder per Zusatzprogamm auf "hoch" gesetzt?

@arcDaniel: dito.


----------



## ZobRombie (11. Oktober 2015)

Wie stellst du es ein, dass die WUs automatisch eine hohe Priorität haben? Du erwähnst ein Zusatzprogramm?

Btw. geht sowas eigentlich auch irgendwie für den NaCL?


----------



## brooker (11. Oktober 2015)

@ZobRombie: schaue mal im HowTo für dn FAH-Client unter Optimierungen, da sind Zusatzprogramme hinterlegt. Diese funktionieren unter Win7 und 8 und du kannst jede *.exe mit einer gewünschten Prio und Kernzuweisung versehen. Bei NaCl empfehle ich die Prio "idle" oder "niedriger als normal", sonst kannste nicht mehr vernünftig nebenbei arbeiten. Beim falten mit der GPU musst Du die NaCl unbedingt auslassen, denn er beeinflusst das GPU-Folding negativ. Der Verlust der GPU ist deutlich höher als der Ertrag des NaCl. Auch eine Prio-Zuweisung bringt da leider keine Änderung.


----------



## brooker (11. Oktober 2015)

@Stefan84: unter welchem BS arbeitest Du? Win 10?


----------



## Keinem (11. Oktober 2015)

Dezente Anmerkung:

Weil man sich hier unter anderem auch Krebs gegenüberstellt, empfehle ich hier _(<- klick)_ mitzumachen  .


----------



## Stefan84 (11. Oktober 2015)

@brooker:
jep, Win 10 mit den gelegentlichen Treiberabstürzen


----------



## brooker (11. Oktober 2015)

@Stefan84: nun gut, dann hat sich das mit der Dauerhaften Priorisierung erledigt. Du kannst ja mal spaßenshalber die Prio von Hand hochsetzen und die TPF mal beobachten. Das wird der Schlüssel für die 330K sein


----------



## arcDaniel (11. Oktober 2015)

Nur zur Anmerkung, ich falte auch auf Windows 10 (10558) und habe keinerlei Probleme!

Es macht bei mir in den PPD auch keinen Unterschied ob ich im Taskmanager die Priorität ändere.

@8iosmod
ist unterschrieben


----------



## brooker (11. Oktober 2015)

@arcDaniel: ok, evtl. kannst Du Dich mit Stefan kurzschließen, wie Du es machst. Ihr beide habt Intel und Nvidias verbaut. Btw, bisher konnte ich immer eine spürbare Steuerung mit der Priorisierung erreichen. Evtl. macht das Dein Xeon aber überflüssig.


----------



## arcDaniel (11. Oktober 2015)

Naja mein Xeon ist eigentlich nichts besonderes, ein i7 mit deaktivierter iGPU und 3,5ghz Takt...

Ich mache eigentlich gar nichts besonderes: Fah 7.4.4 installiert nur pause-on-start zugefügt und los geht es.

Treiber installiere ich immer die aktuellsten von Nvidia (auch Beta oder Dev), im Moment also 358.50. 

Afterburner, für sehr leichtes OC und anpassung der Lüftersteuerung.

CPU faltet im Moment nicht mit, also nur die 2 GPU's, welche Aktuell fogendes falten:
GTX980 --> core18 / 9430 / 360k ppd
GTX750ti --> core21 / 10495 / 53k ppd

Beide sind 99% Ausgelastet, allerdings ist das beim Powertarget etwas komischt, da dieses bei der GTX980 nur auf 80% hoch geht, ebenfalls geht der Ramtakt nur auf 6000mhz hoch anstatt der normalen 7000mhz...
bei der GTY750ti schwankt das Powertarget zwichen >80% bis <100%...

Die GTX980 ist in einem Normalen PCIe 3.0 x16 Steckplatz, die GTX750ti nur in einem PCIe 2.0 x4


----------



## brooker (11. Oktober 2015)

@ arcDaniel: die 0x18 aus Projekt 9430 habe ich auch gerade: TPF 5:02 und 336K PPDs. Aber eine volle Auslastung der GPU bekomme ich nicht hin  liegt so bei 91-92%


----------



## arcDaniel (11. Oktober 2015)

Ich korrigiere mich selbst:
An sich habe ich immer 99% Auslastung, aber jetzt habe ich nochmals nachgesehen und tatsächlich habe ich beim Projekt auch nur 91% Auslastung TPF 4:51


----------



## brooker (11. Oktober 2015)

@arcDaniel: wie stark lasten Deine GPUs die CPU prozentaial aus?


----------



## arcDaniel (11. Oktober 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> @arcDaniel: wie stark lasten Deine GPUs die CPU prozentaial aus?



Ziemlich genau 28% (jeder falt-core 14%)


----------



## Amigafan (11. Oktober 2015)

*@GTX970-Windows-Falter*

Dafür, dass Ihr Eure GPU´s teilweise mit deutlich mehr als 1500Mhz laufen lasst, ist die PPD aber vergleichsweise niedrig.
Als Beispiel:
Meine GTX970 läuft nur mit ~1450MHz (leicht schwankend zwischen 1430-1465MHz) mit Standardeinstellung, (keine erhöhte TDP o. Ä., sondern nur ein Offset von +73 MHz für die GPU) -  unter Linux mit Treiber 346.72 und ohne Änderung der Priorität - und erreicht bei der von Euch erwähnten 9430 lt. HFM:

 Project ID: 9430
 Core: ZETA_DEV
 Credit: 21500
 Frames: 100


 Name: 3820 Linux Slot 01
 Path: 192.168.2.101-36330
 Number of Frames Observed: 300

 Min. Time / Frame : 00:04:52 - 354.592,3 PPD
 Avg. Time / Frame : 00:0*4:54* - *350.980,3* PPD


----------



## brooker (11. Oktober 2015)

@Amigafan: Linux ist bei meinem "großen" Rechner leider keine Option. Der "kleine Falter" wird nach abgeschlossenen Test zum anstehenden Projekt auf Linux umgestellt!


----------



## Mr.Knister (12. Oktober 2015)

Mit AMD-GPU? Funktioniert das jetzt?
Im Sommer war beta-Flag Pflicht, verbunden mit miesen Punktzahlen (Auslastung habe ich damals nicht geprüft).


----------



## Amigafan (12. Oktober 2015)

Das sollte funzen, habe ich aber nicht ausprobiert.
Auf jeden Fall sollten die PPD jetzt besser sein, nachdem man Änderungen vorgenommen hat - siehe PPD bei Windows mit Projekten des Core21 . . .


----------



## Stefan84 (12. Oktober 2015)

Ich habe jetzt gerade ein anderes, kleines Problem...

Wollte der Karte mal eine Nacht Pause gönnen, also hab ich die letzte WU fertig werkeln lassen und danach im Afterburner wieder alles auf Standard gesetzt (Einstellungen natürlich gepeichert). Nun taktet sich die Karte im Idle aber nicht mehr herunter sondern bleibt konstant auf 1114 MHz... Was ist denn da nun wieder los? Im Hintergrund ist nichts weiter aktiv.


----------



## mattinator (12. Oktober 2015)

Amigafan schrieb:


> *@GTX970-Windows-Falter*
> Dafür, dass Ihr Eure GPU´s teilweise mit deutlich mehr als 1500Mhz laufen lasst, ist die PPD aber vergleichsweise niedrig.



Diesen, doch merklichen Unterschied hatte ich mit meinem System auch festgestellt. Dieser Fakt und die (von mir) ungeliebten alten Core15-Projekte haben die Installation von Linux initiiert. Inzwischen läuft der Rechner fast nur noch unter Linux, da ich zum Zocken sowieso nicht mehr komme und alle anderen von mir genutzten Anwendungen auch eine Linux-Alternative besitzen.



Stefan84 schrieb:


> danach im Afterburner wieder alles auf  Standard gesetzt (Einstellungen natürlich gepeichert). Nun taktet sich  die Karte im Idle aber nicht mehr herunter sondern bleibt konstant auf  1114 MHz... Was ist denn da nun wieder los? Im Hintergrund ist nichts  weiter aktiv.


Schau mal in der NVIDIA Systemsteuerung nach, dass die Energieverwaltung auf                                                                   Adaptiv steht. Da gibt es in den aktuellen Treibern evtl. ein Problem mit der Default Einstellung.


----------



## Stefan84 (12. Oktober 2015)

mattinator:
die steht schon auf adaptiv  Habe jetzt nochmal den Treiber runtergeworfen, alles gesäubert und Treiber wieder drauf. Jetzt gehts komischerweise 

Hoffe ja nur das meine neue Karte (die hoffentlich morgen bei mir eintrifft) nicht solche Mätzchen macht...


----------



## brooker (12. Oktober 2015)

... *Daumendrück*


----------



## Stefan84 (12. Oktober 2015)

Ich hätte ja echt mal Bock die beiden Karten kurz im SLI zu testen  Aber ich glaub das gibt mein NT nicht her. Zumal die 970 auch schon verkauft wurde.


----------



## brooker (12. Oktober 2015)

... das waren eine 970er und 980Ti oder? Was fürn NT hast Du?


----------



## Stefan84 (12. Oktober 2015)

Richtig, "alte" Karte die GTX970 und neue Karte die 980Ti... Hab das Seasonic-NT mit 550W in der PCGH-Edition.


----------



## brooker (12. Oktober 2015)

... habe an meinem BeQuiet 550W dark pro beim letzten Event 2x 970 mit 1.2V betrieben. Lief alles wie immer. Sollte daher klappen


----------



## Stefan84 (12. Oktober 2015)

Denke mal schon das es klappen würde, allerdings geht die 970 schon morgen mittag auf die Reise zum neuen Besitzer


----------



## Thosch (12. Oktober 2015)

Geh mal auf bequiet´s Webseite, die haben da einen PSU-Rechner wo du alles eintragen kannst was du am Laufen haben willst, welche CPU, GPU, wieviele Lüfter, SATA-Anschlüsse, ect. Dann spuckts dir die benötigte Größe aus. 

EDIT: Habs eben mal durchrechnen lassen, kommt auf max. 650W ...  ... wobei ich ja nicht genau weiß was du alles im Sys hast. Probiers einfach selbst mal.


----------



## Abductee (12. Oktober 2015)

Hat der Flag "max-packet-size small" jetzt doch einen Effekt?

Entweder ist das blöder Zufall, aber seit Vorgestern liefert mein Kleiner dank dem "small" deutlich öfters eine WU ab ab als normal.
Ich war bisher der Meinung das dieses Flag ignoriert wird und nur früher für die Bigs notwendig war.

PS: Mein Grafikkartenexperiment hat leider nicht funktioniert, bleibt mir leider beim Starten im POST hängen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Oktober 2015)

@Abductee: Bist du sicher das es nicht geht oder hängt es an einer Einstellung wie bei Loebstraus?


----------



## brooker (12. Oktober 2015)

... bei uns war der Fehler, dass wir nicht PCIe Gen 1 eingestellt hatte. Mit 2 und 3 funken die Riser nicht. Nun laufen die Varianten von uns 

@Abductee: was wolltest Du konkret machen? Der Kühler sieht schon mal fett aus


----------



## Abductee (12. Oktober 2015)

Testen ob mein Server-Mainboard überhaupt klar kommt mit einer Grafikarte im x8-Slot.


----------



## brooker (12. Oktober 2015)

@Abductee: small funkt bei Nvidia - gibt 0x15er wenn welche da sind


----------



## XeT (12. Oktober 2015)

Sagt mal ist der Bumble im Urlaub oder warum gehen die WU's Richtung 0?


----------



## brooker (12. Oktober 2015)

... es sieht so aus, als wäre bei ihm was abgestürzt  ... es scheint nur noch ein oder zwei Rechner zu laufen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Oktober 2015)

Da gleiche soviel weniger kommt, tippe ich auf ein Problem im Castle Bumblestein > entweder Stromausfall oder Router/Modem/Switch verweigert den Dienst.


----------



## ZobRombie (12. Oktober 2015)

Verwendet Bumblebee "einzig" seine zwei Server aus der Sig zum Falten? Also per 56 Threads CPU-Falten? Oder wie kommt man auf 6Mio PPD?


----------



## brooker (12. Oktober 2015)

... die Server und diverse GPUs 

... wir haben gerade die Tests und Einstellungen unterbrochen und falten mit dem "one million PPD Folder" was geht!


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Oktober 2015)

XeT schrieb:


> Sagt mal ist der Bumble im Urlaub oder warum gehen die WU's Richtung 0?





brooker schrieb:


> ... es sieht so aus, als wäre bei ihm was abgestürzt  ... es scheint nur noch ein oder zwei Rechner zu laufen





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Da gleiche soviel weniger kommt, tippe ich auf ein Problem im Castle Bumblestein > entweder Stromausfall oder Router/Modem/Switch verweigert den Dienst.





brooker schrieb:


> ... die Server und diverse GPUs



Da isser - der Bumble - zurück aus Hamburg (Kongress)
Ja, Castle Bumblestein ist komplett tot - bei Bauarbeiten in der Nachbarschaft wurde die Zuleitung "unglücklicherweise durchtrennt" 
Darum haben nur die beiden "Kisten" in der Zweitwohnung gefaltet - bis es dort auch (Grund unklar) zu einem Unterbruch kam 
Und nein, momentan sind die Server beide aus, Stromverbrauch zu Ertrag rechtfertigt sich nicht

So, ich fahre nun nach "Bumblestein" und schaue wie schnell ich wieder on kommen kann - stay tuned...


----------



## sc59 (13. Oktober 2015)

Bumble du hast echt schon zu oft Pech gehabt mit deiner Stromversorgung.
Auf das ein ein  Drahtbruchsicheres Kabel zu dir gelegt wird.


----------



## XeT (13. Oktober 2015)

Ich glaube das war Linus der nicht mehr auf den overtake warten kann. 

Aber Bauarbeiter sind immer gefährlich.
Da hilft nur Strom selbst produzieren.


----------



## mattinator (13. Oktober 2015)

Hat jemand mit 'ner GTX 970 unter Linux schon ein 9627-er Projekt erfolgreich durchgefaltet ? Und wenn dem so ist, mit welchem Takt ? Die ich bisher bekommen habe, sind trotz mehrfach reduziertem Takt alle mit BAD_WORK_UNIT rausgeflogen. Alle (!) anderen 962x-er Projekte (9625, 9626) waren mit dem "Core21-Standard-Takt" fehlerfrei.


----------



## XeT (13. Oktober 2015)

Habe gerade Probleme mit beiden PCs. TPF liegt bei PC1:2h6min und PC2:2h26min jeweils bei der GPU.
CPU läuft nur bei PC 1 und da gibt es keine Probleme. Was ist da los? 100% Auslastung ist vorhanden 
PC 1 0x17 PC2 0x18

Die 290 läuft wieder 

Hab die 760 nun auch zum laufen gebracht aber ich bin schon etwas entsetzt. 70k PPD das ist ja nix dafür das sie 150Watt zieht.
Da lass ich wohl lieber meine 290 weiter Falten die ist bei 200-290k und nimmt dafür nur 100 Watt mehr


----------



## Amigafan (13. Oktober 2015)

*@mattinator
*
Ich hatte dieses Projekt (9627) leider bis jetzt nur auf AMD-GPU´s unter Windows - und dort laufen sie klasse - schnell, problemlos und mit PPD im oberen Bereich.


----------



## mattinator (13. Oktober 2015)

@*Amigafan* 
Danke für die Info, also haben die Projekte selbst keine Macke. Das hätte mich auch gewundert. Durch meine Tools kann ich den GPU-Takt ja individuell an jedes Projekt anpassen und die Protokolle schnell prüfen. Leider kamen diese Projekte immer während meiner Abwesenheit oder "Nachtruhe", ansonsten hätte ich den Takt gleich nach dem ersten "bad state" runternehmen können. Werde es mal weiter beobachten und ggf. den Takt weiter "nach unten schrauben".


----------



## Stefan84 (13. Oktober 2015)

Hmpf, das ist doch schon wieder Mist hier 
Laut Sendungsverfolgung Zustellung meiner neuen Karte heute, und jetzt steht da "Empfänger unbekannt" - ist ja nicht so das ich schon 9 Monate hier wohnen würde und auch vorher schon genug Pakete und Briefe bekommen hab...

ALte Karte habe ich heute natürlich schon an den neuen Besitzer gesendet, also hat sich die Falterei jetzt bis auf weiteres erstmal eledigt... DANKE POST!!!


----------



## ZobRombie (13. Oktober 2015)

Puh, und nu? Hast du da angerufen oder online angefragt, wie du nun an das Paket gelangst?


----------



## Stefan84 (13. Oktober 2015)

Ja habe ich gemacht, Antwort war das wird jetzt dort geprüft und ich soll mich doch bitte bis morgen gedulden 
Um jetzt erstmal notdürftig den Rechner nutzen zu können hab ich jetzt auf die Schnelle eine uralte Radeon HD 4870 besorgt... Leise, aber an Rechenpower oder spielen ist damit wirklich nicht zu denken.

Hab auch keine Ahnung was ich jetzt tun soll, als Sendestatus steht jetzt nur da "Die weitere Behandlung der Sendung wird geprüft." Das wars... Super, echt super.


----------



## JeansOn (13. Oktober 2015)

Stefan84 schrieb:


> Hmpf, das ist doch schon wieder Mist hier
> Laut Sendungsverfolgung Zustellung meiner neuen Karte heute, und jetzt steht da "Empfänger unbekannt" - ist ja nicht so das ich schon 9 Monate hier wohnen würde und auch vorher schon genug Pakete und Briefe bekommen hab...
> 
> ALte Karte habe ich heute natürlich schon an den neuen Besitzer gesendet, also hat sich die Falterei jetzt bis auf weiteres erstmal eledigt... DANKE POST!!!



Ja, das ist so ein Ding, mit der Post. 
Seit einiger Zeit kommt bei uns auch nicht mehr "unser" Briefträger, oder "unsere" Paketfrau. 
Die bei der Post lassen anscheinend alle Austräger untereinander "routieren". Nicht, daß einer einen Kunden zu gut kennt. Es soll ja nicht so sein, daß der Einfachheit halber ein Paket im Haus gegenüber oder an der Wohnungstüre nebenan abgegeben werden soll. 
DHL bezahlt zwar die Mitarbeiter besser (+Punkt) aber weitere Zustellungsversuche gibt es bei anderen.

Mein Mitleid ist Dir sicher


----------



## XeT (13. Oktober 2015)

Stefan84 schrieb:


> Ja habe ich gemacht, Antwort war das wird jetzt dort geprüft und ich soll mich doch bitte bis morgen gedulden
> Um jetzt erstmal notdürftig den Rechner nutzen zu können hab ich jetzt auf die Schnelle eine uralte Radeon HD 4870 besorgt... Leise, aber an Rechenpower oder spielen ist damit wirklich nicht zu denken.
> 
> Hab auch keine Ahnung was ich jetzt tun soll, als Sendestatus steht jetzt nur da "Die weitere Behandlung der Sendung wird geprüft." Das wars... Super, echt super.



Mit etwas Glück bekommst es du es noch. Meine hier gekaufte CPU fehlte die Hausnummer. Gleicher Status danach ging sie erst einmal zurück an den Absender.


----------



## Stefan84 (13. Oktober 2015)

Naja wenn die das erst mal zurück an den Absender schicken hab ich die ganze Woche so gut wie keine Grafikkarte... 
Hab ja schon Absender und auch bei der Post angerufen, die meinen es wäre eigentlich alles in Ordnung und korrekt im System.


----------



## brooker (13. Oktober 2015)

@Stefan84: man, Du hast aber ein Glück  schöner Mist! Mal was anderes, wie hoch ist Dein Takt der CPU in Bezug auf Deine PPDs. Wir haben heute mal wieder feststellen müssen, dass es einen spürbaren Unterschied zwischen 3,7 und 4,3GHz gibt. Die TPF wurde deutlich schlechter. Evtl. erklärt das warum Du schlechtere Werte als wir hast.


----------



## ZobRombie (13. Oktober 2015)

Wurde die TPF schlechter bei 3,7 im Verhältnis zu 4,3 oder schlechter bei 4,3 im Verhältnis zu 3,7?


----------



## brooker (13. Oktober 2015)

... die TPF fiel mit steigendem CPU-Takt - sprich, wurde besser.


----------



## Stefan84 (13. Oktober 2015)

@brooker: wie gesagt, im Moment hab ich gar keine TPF... Hatte ich aber alles schonmal geschrieben, CPU läuft konstant auf 3,7 GHz, Speedstep + EIST alles deaktiviert.


----------



## brooker (13. Oktober 2015)

@Stefan84: sorry, dass hatte ich nicht mehr aufm Schirm. Hmm, 1GHz Unterschied. Das müsste ich mal ausprobieren. Kann ich mir irgendwie ein WU zum Benchen hinterlegen. Sprich, dass ich immer ein und die selbe immer wieder neu berechnen kann?


----------



## Amigafan (14. Oktober 2015)

Prinzipiell geht das - mit der Hilfe des FahBench.
Das wurde einmal mit Version 1.20 praktiziert (durch einen Beta-Tester und unter der Nutzung einer Core17-WU), allerdings unter der Zuhilfenahme eines Programmierers.
Allerdings - es muß nichts programmiert werden, es müssen nur einige Dateien im FahBench gegen - ich glaube gleichnamige - aus einer realen WU ausgewechselt werden.

Damit hat man dann ein Werkzeug, welches reale Vergleichsdaten liefert.

Edit:
Übrigens - hier  findet man den Direkt-Download der letzten FahBench-Version (2.1.2 für Win 64Bit), welche dieselbe OpenMM-Version nutzt, die auch bei der Programmierung von Core21 genutzt wurde.
Und hier alle Versionen incl. der Version für Linux: https://github.com/pandegroup/fahbench/releases


----------



## Stefan84 (14. Oktober 2015)

Heute nächster Versuch der Zustellung - offenbar bin ich doch nicht so unbekannt wie D(auert)H(alt)L(änger) behauptet hat


----------



## XeT (14. Oktober 2015)

Stefan84 schrieb:


> Heute nächster Versuch der Zustellung - offenbar bin ich doch nicht so unbekannt wie D(auert)H(alt)L(änger) behauptet hat



Viel Glück.


----------



## Stefan84 (14. Oktober 2015)

Danke. Ich könnte WETTEN, das auf dem Adressaufkleber alles richtig ist und maximal Vor- und Nachname untereinander statt nebeneinander stehen.


----------



## brooker (14. Oktober 2015)

@Amigafan: das ist eine gute Idee. gibt es irgendwo eine Anleitung wie das geht?


----------



## Amigafan (14. Oktober 2015)

* Kurze Info*:

Heute gab es Probleme mit den WorkServern (*WS*) *140.163.4.233*, *140.163.4.234*, *140.163.4.235* und dem CollectionServer (*CS*) *140.163.4.241*.
Wer feststellen sollte, dass er berechnete, aber noch nicht hochgeladene Core18-WU´s hat, sollte den Clienten* pausieren*, *beenden* und *neustarten*.
Damit wird ein sofortiger Upload angestoßen.


*@brooker*
Die Angaben dazu sind irgendwo im *FoldingForum* oder im *folding@home-Slack* "verborgen", aber wenn Du das Share/openmm_data-Verzeichnis des FahBench öffnest, findest Du Dateien, die:
 - xxxx.integrator.xxxx.xml
 - xxxx.state.xxxx.xml
 - xxxx.system.xxxx.xml
heißen.

Wenn Du das Work-Verzeichnis einer WU öffnest, findest Du dort dieselben Dateien:
 - integrator.xml
 - state.xml
 - system.xml.

Mein Ansatz wäre, die Originaldateien des FahBench durch die einer WU zu ersetzen _ wobei erst einmal egal wäre, ob Du diese dann *xxx.explicit.xxx* oder *xxx.implicit.xxx* nennst.
Das Ergebnis (in ns/day) zeigt dann, was es ist (Anhaltspunkt ~ explicit<100>implicit z. B. bei einer GPU a la GTX970, R9 290 etc).

Mein Tipp:
Starte erst einmal das FahBench-Original - bei mir wird unter Windows und AMD-GPU z. B. nur explicit angezeigt - benenne die Dateien danach, was "angeboten" wird.

Noch ein Tipp:
In der Version FahBench 2.0.2 wurde im FahBench-Ordner der Ordner *platforms* mit der Datei *qwindows.dll* "vergessen" - diesen kannst Du z. B. aus der Version 2.1.2 "integrieren", dann läuft auch diese. Aber achte darauf, die "normale" Version nur zu benutzen, wenn auch ein nVidia-Treiber installiert ist, sonst erhälst Du eine Fehlermeldung wegen nicht installiertem Cuda (dafür gibt es eine non_cuda-Version) und FahBench startet nicht.
Bei Version 2.1.2 erhälst Du zwar auch eine Fehlermeldung wegen fehlendem Cuda-Treiber, diese Version startet trotzdem - aber nur unter OpenCL.


----------



## Stefan84 (14. Oktober 2015)

Zum Glück ist das Paket heute angekommen, dessen Inhalt: unter anderem zufälligerweise eine *Inno 3D Geforce GTX980 Ti iChill Ultra X3* 
Aber hätte mir ja mal jemand sagen können dass das ein MORDS-TRÜMMER ist das Teil  (unten gibts mal ein paar Bilder)

Hab sie also gleich mal eingebaut und noch ca. 30 Minuten auf Zimmertemperatur kommen lassen. PC an, Treiber frisch drauf und gleich mal den Clienten angeworfen. Ohne Worte, aber seht selbst. Wohlgemerkt, alles auf Standardtakt, das einzigste was ich im Afterburner geändert habe ich die Lüfterkurve. Bei ~60 Grad absolut unhörbar das Teil 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Vergleich zur 970 ein mehr als deutliches Plus an Leistung und Punkteausbeute.   Der Stromverbrauch für das gesamte System ist sogar gleich geblieben, rund 290 Watt werden aus der Dose geschlürft (Strommmessgerät hängt immer dazwischen).

Und hier noch 2-3 Bilder von der  Karte und dem System:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach den ersten Tests bereue ich es nicht mir dieses ultimative Stück Tech-Nick zugelegt zu haben


----------



## Muschkote (14. Oktober 2015)

Sehr guter Output Stefan. 

Und wie ich eben feststellen konnte, ist ein alter Faltkollege wieder am Gasgeben.
Ein *Großes Hallo* an *Kapitan. *


----------



## simder (14. Oktober 2015)

Also je nach wu erreicht man mit zwei 980 ti auch 1 Million bei weniger Strom Verbrauch als mit 3 970.  müsste man mal durchrechnen ab wann es sich lohnt und man brauch auch nur 2 wasserkühler


----------



## brooker (14. Oktober 2015)

... aber das wird teuer 


@FAHBench: stürzt bei mir immer ab - OC- raus alles default, trotzdem


----------



## simder (14. Oktober 2015)

Na drei 970 sind auch nicht billig glaub ca 340 Euro plus wasserkühler und Stromverbrauch


----------



## XeT (14. Oktober 2015)

Na bei solchen werten freue ich mich auf mein Umzug  mit grplanter PC-Heizung


----------



## Bumblebee (14. Oktober 2015)

simder schrieb:


> Also je nach wu erreicht man mit zwei 980 ti auch 1 Million bei weniger Strom Verbrauch...



Stimmt, das habe ich hier so


----------



## Amigafan (14. Oktober 2015)

*@brooker*

Welche Version des FahBench/Windows/Treiber - und wie hoch ist das OC der CPU?


----------



## brooker (14. Oktober 2015)

@Amigafan: 2.1.2 für Win 64Bit/ Win 7 64 bit/ OC CPU 4,7GHz/ treiber 353,62 Force ware - Absturz ... und im Default, leider auch


----------



## brooker (14. Oktober 2015)

... mal nur so am Rande: die Umfrage hat ergeben, dass wir das neue Projekt "ECO-FALTER" nennen. Sobald der "ONE MILLION PPD FOLDER" als Projekt steht, gehts mir dem ECO-Folder weiter. Ein Entwurf, mit dem was ich konkret vorhabe, kommt Ende der Woche. Bitte lasst mich wissen, was probiert werden sollte.


----------



## Amigafan (15. Oktober 2015)

Dann reduziere einmal das CPU-OC, denn die CPU wird zur Verbereitung der Daten und das Erstellen der Referenz benötigt. Daher bedeutet zu viel OC auch: FahBench stürzt ab . . .


----------



## XeT (15. Oktober 2015)

Im rahmen des eco Falters und der im gpu aufgekommenen Gesamtpreisberechnung. Wäre es nicht auch ganz gut wenn wir eine PPD/Watt Tabelle für die GPUs machen? Dazu dann noch den Beschaffungspreis. Dann sieht man was ea auf Dauer kostete und bringt. Denn 60k/150Watt der 760 ist mir zu schlimm gegen über meine 290 mit 200-275k/250Watt


----------



## Stefan84 (15. Oktober 2015)

Also ich kann mich über die Inno3D rein gar nicht beschweren... Hat jetzt wieder die ganze Nacht durchgearbeitet, Temperatur spricht für sich  Hab nur die Drehzahl der Lüfter auf 40% fixiert, ohne würden sie zwischen 35-38% umherwandern. Und das bei einer Raum-Temp von 20 Grad.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab jetzt nur ein kleines Problemchen: da die Karte ja Triple-Slot ist musste ich meine Soundkarte (Xonar DS) einen Slot weiter nach unten setzen damit die Lüfter genug Luft zum atmen haben. Nur ist die Soundkarte nun rund 50% leiser obwohl ich nur den Steckplatz geändert habe?  Treiber hab ich auch schon neu installiert, leider hat das keine Besserung gebracht. Was könnte die Ursache dafür sein?




EDIT:
Yeah Baby, gib's mir!!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brooker (15. Oktober 2015)

@Amigafan: ich habe bereits das OC runtergenommen, dann komplett raus genommen und gestern sogar das Bios neu gemacht und "optimated defaults" geladen. Der Benchmark der iGPU läuft sauber durch, die initialisierung des CPU-benchmarkes auch. Aber wenn es den CPU-Benchmark startet, Absturz und Fehlermeldung. Habe auch alle anderen Versionen durch. Its the same.


----------



## Thosch (15. Oktober 2015)

@Stefan84:
Ja dieses"Aaahh"-Erlebnis hatte ich auch als ich meine Inno3D GeForce GTX 980 Ti iChill Black Accelero Hybrid S zum Falten angeschoben habe.  Is wirklich ne feine Karte !


----------



## XeT (15. Oktober 2015)

Hm verrückt 2,5fache Ausbeute gegenüber meiner 290. Wie kommt das eigentlich zusammen das Spieleleistung und Folding soweit abweichen?


----------



## Stefan84 (15. Oktober 2015)

@Thosch:
Hehe, da hast du wohl recht  OK, dafür ist sie ja (regulär zumindest) nicht gerade günstig, da möchte man sowas schon erwarten... Wenn man bedenkt das es ja eigentlich nur ne beschnittene Titan X ist  Aber macht echt was her das Teil, und das bei selbem Stromverbrauch


----------



## Thosch (15. Oktober 2015)

@Stefan84:
Haupsächlichst ging es mir um eine schnelle und leise Spielekarte mit mehr als 4GB RAM die (hoffdl.) für etwas länger ausreicht. Die 3 Wochen wo sie falten musste waren so als Last-/Einbrenn-Test gedacht. Aber war schon beeindruckend was die an PPDs abwarf.


----------



## brooker (15. Oktober 2015)

@Thosch: ich glaube, dass wenn Du die Last- und Einbrennphase verlängerst oder aber regelmäßig durchführst, tut das der Performance sehr gut. Das ist wie mit dem Kat - ab und zu muss Du ihn freibrennen!


----------



## Thosch (15. Oktober 2015)

lool


----------



## simder (15. Oktober 2015)

Falten profitiert halten den vielen shadereinheiten der ti und dem guten Takt.
Meine x als Beispiel macht bei guten wu auch 500000 bei 1126 MHz und zieht nicht viel Strom


----------



## XeT (15. Oktober 2015)

simder schrieb:


> Falten profitiert halten den vielen shadereinheiten der ti und dem guten Takt.
> Meine x als Beispiel macht bei guten wu auch 500000 bei 1126 MHz und zieht nicht viel Strom



und was steht vor dem x? Titan?


----------



## simder (15. Oktober 2015)

Jop Titan x


----------



## XeT (15. Oktober 2015)

Die neuen Karten bringen nicht genug Mehrleistung in Games. Und 800€ wollte ich nicht in eine Karte stecken die nur faltet. Denn zum Zocken brauch ich derzeit nichts anderes. Alles etwas Schlecht für mich geraden. ^^ 
Naja wenn das mit dem Umzug nächstes Jahr klappt und ich ordentliche Solar aufs Dach bekomme dann ist Strom für die PC's und die PC's zum heizen da. Dann geht es hoch mit den PPDS


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (16. Oktober 2015)

XeT schrieb:


> Hm verrückt 2,5fache Ausbeute gegenüber meiner 290. Wie kommt das eigentlich zusammen das Spieleleistung und Folding soweit abweichen?



Genau die selbe Frage stelle ich mir auch gerade ...

Liegt das daran das NVidia CUDA besitzt und die AMD Karten nicht ???

2,5x schneller sind 250%, wenn die GTX 980 gerade mal 40% schneller ist als eine 290 OC ... So richtig durchsteigen tue Ich da ebenfalls nicht


----------



## simder (16. Oktober 2015)

naja je nach spiel ist die 980 ti 2 mal so schnell wie eine 290.

z.B.  Drei Modelle der GeForce GTX 980 Ti im Test

aber egal sind halt zwei unterschiedliche Architekturen und es liegen da auch schon ein paar Monate dazwischen .
ATI hat ja auch Powerkarten ala R9 NANO und 	R9 FURY X


----------



## XeT (16. Oktober 2015)

Wenn man es sich so bedenkt entsteht die Verwunderung aus 2 Punkten. Die benches sind ohne Hartes OC die holen nochmal einiges raus und erhöht den Abstand nicht wenig.
Nun kommt aber der wirklich entscheidende Punkt. Die Bonus Credits erhöhen sich wenn man schneller faltet. Daher steigen die PPDs durch 2 Faktoren: Mehr WUs durch schnelleres Falten und mehr Credits durch schnelleres Falten. Ich werde mal im Marktplatz gucken vll findet sich dort was zusammen.


----------



## arcDaniel (16. Oktober 2015)

Also ich will hier jetzt nichts direkt verkaufen (würde ja sicher auch gegen die Foren-Regeln verstossen), aber ich beabsichtige meine EVGA GTX980 SC zu verkaufen.

Grund ist, dass ich mich aus dem PC-Gaming quasi zurückgezogen habe, und die paar Spiele welche ich noch spiele, nicht diese Leistung brauchen. Aus diesem Grund kommt das Bastler/Erxperimentierer-Herz wieder zum schlagen und ich bin interessiert an einer AMD R9 380x (wenn die dann mal erschient).

Einfach um zu sehen was so ein Tonga XT an potenzial bietet und mal wieder mit einer AMD GPU zu hantieren...

Ich erwähne dies auch hier, weil ich der Meinung bin, dass die Karte hier vielleicht in Hände kommen könne, wo sie auch sinnvoll genutzt wird.


----------



## XeT (16. Oktober 2015)

Was bringt die so an ppd?  Ich brauch noch nen leisen spendenpc der faltet und wärmt


----------



## DOcean (16. Oktober 2015)

am besten stellst du das Angebot hier im Marktplatz ein, kannst ja dann hier auf das Angebot verweisen, und wenn du als Käufer nimmst ist ja dein Bier


----------



## arcDaniel (16. Oktober 2015)

Hängt stark von der WU ab, im Schnitt aber so 360k ppd



DOcean schrieb:


> am besten stellst du das Angebot hier im  Marktplatz ein, kannst ja dann hier auf das Angebot verweisen, und wenn  du als Käufer nimmst ist ja dein Bier



Stimmt, ist aber noch nicht 100% beschlossen, wenns soweit ist, werde ich dies machen


----------



## binär-11110110111 (17. Oktober 2015)

Moin, haben die in Stanford wieder Probleme ? Meine aktuelle GPU-WU wurde  geschrottet, die neue GPU-WU verharrt bei 0,0 Prozent. Habe den Clienten nun gefinisht und pausiert... 

06:25:13:15:127.0.0.1:New Web connection
06:25:14:WU00:FS01:0x18:ERROR:exception: Error invoking kernel findBlocksWithInteractions: clEnqueueNDRangeKernel (-4)
06:25:14:WU00:FS01:0x18:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
06:25:14:WU00:FS01:0x18:Saving result file log.txt
06:25:14:WU00:FS01:0x18:Folding@home Core Shutdown: BAD_WORK_UNIT
06:25:15:WARNING:WU00:FS01:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
06:25:15:WU00:FS01:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:9430 run:30 clone:0 gen:149 core:0x18 unit:0x000000b2ab40413855474c10cfef60d0


----------



## XeT (17. Oktober 2015)

Meine machen keine Probleme, nur das ich wieder eine Dicke für 9 Stunden bekommen habe.


----------



## Loebstraus (17. Oktober 2015)

Bei mir lädt er seit gestern Abend eine WU runter ist jetzt bei 67% angekommen -.-


----------



## binär-11110110111 (17. Oktober 2015)

Habe den Clienten nochmal gestartet, dann geschah das hier:



Spoiler



Problemsignatur:  Problemereignisname:	BlueScreen
  Betriebsystemversion:	6.1.7601.2.1.0.256.48
  Gebietsschema-ID:	1031


Zusatzinformationen zum Problem:
  BCCode:	116
  BCP1:	FFFFFA800704C010
  BCP2:	FFFFF880049EE68C
  BCP3:	0000000000000000
  BCP4:	0000000000000002
  OS Version:	6_1_7601
  Service Pack:	1_0
  Product:	256_1


Dateien, die bei der Beschreibung des Problems hilfreich sind:
  C:\Windows\Minidump\101715-8049-01.dmp
  C:\Users\HaMa\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-11107-0.sysdata.xml


Lesen Sie unsere Datenschutzbestimmungen online:
Datenschutzbestimmungen für Windows 7 - Microsoft Windows


Wenn die Onlinedatenschutzbestimmungen nicht verfügbar sind, lesen Sie unsere Datenschutzbestimmungen offline:
  C:\Windows\system32\de-DE\erofflps.txt



Ne Idee ???


----------



## Amigafan (17. Oktober 2015)

Als Hilfe (zur Selbsthilfe) versuche Dich einmal hier:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...obleme/330538-howto-bluescreenauswertung.html


----------



## XeT (17. Oktober 2015)

Also wenn ich zocke und core17 falte spart sich mein pc den bluescreen kurz schwarzes Bild dann neustart. Dann Weis ich Zocken und Falten nich mit diesem Eiweis


----------



## TheSebi41 (17. Oktober 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> ... wir testen gerade Riser mit der 970 GTX. Ich denke Ende dieser Woche können wir was dazu sagen.
> 
> Was ich bisher sagen kann ist, dass kleine CPUs in der Regel AMD GPUs gar nicht oder weniger limitieren als Nvidia GPUs. Eine Testreihe ist in Planung, wird aber vermutlich noch 3 Wochen auf sich warten lassen. Möchte von kleinen Karten AMD 260x, über 380x, 390, 390x, Fury nano und FuryX mit meinem kleinen Falter als Basis-Plattform testen
> 
> Muss mir nur noch überlegen, wie ich das benchmarken am Besten und Reproduzierbar gestalte. Hat der jemand ne Idee? WUs ausm Vorrat laden und immer wieder falten lassen? Geht sowas?


Ich habe meine 290 jetzt auf einem altem Board mit PCIe 1.1 und Core2Duo und das limitiert richtig! Höchstens noch 2/3 PPD gegenüber vorher in meinem PC


----------



## brooker (17. Oktober 2015)

@Sebi: ok, dass bestätigt mein Vorhaben die AMD Gpu's auch noch zu checken. Meine 260x bringt im Falter jedoch die Ppds die erwartet wurden. Evtl hängt der notwendige Cpu Support auch von der Power der GPU ab. Bin gespannt. Was für eine Cpu hat denn vorher die GPU zur Verfügung gehabt?


----------



## arcDaniel (17. Oktober 2015)

Würde mich auch interessieren: ein Core2duo, gibt es ja von bis... (und hast du die CPU mitfalten gelassen?)

Leistungsmässig kann man ja die Core2duo(quad) mit dem Leistungsbereich eines AMD Phenom II vergleichen. 

Ich wollte meinen Phenom II 965BE auf Sparsam trimmen für meinen Eco-Falter, allerdings sollte die CPU doch nicht begrenzen...


----------



## TheSebi41 (17. Oktober 2015)

Vorher mein i7 und das jetz ist nur ein 2x2,9 GHz der sonst nix macht


----------



## XeT (17. Oktober 2015)

Also meine 290  und 6 Threads vom Xeon Falten die anderen 2 hab ich für alle zu Arbeit frei. Wenn dann liegt es eher am PCIE 1.1


----------



## TheSebi41 (17. Oktober 2015)

Glaube auch der PCIe limitiert da, wäre dann auch noch bei meinem Atom im Server interessant mit PCIe2x8 
Da brauch ich hald auch noch einen Riser und es wird eng im Gehäuse [emoji14]


----------



## sc59 (17. Oktober 2015)

Servus,
ich Teste gerade eine GTX950 von KFA°2
sys:
i5-4460@stock, B85-Asrock,1600MHz RAM, GTX950@stock 1342MHz;SSD
eine x21 ist gleich nach dem Start abgeraucht.?!
jetzt läuft eine
x18 : 9122(22,0,74) ; TPF: 3:23 ; PPD: 51700
bei 135Watt.
Kein CPU Falten.

finds net so dolle PPD & Verbrauch.
meld mich was noch durchläuft.
greetz sc59


----------



## simder (17. Oktober 2015)

Mann muss mehrere wus testen da liegen manchmal Welten dazwischen
Hab hier auch manchmal über  100000 Punkte Unterschied. 
Kann mir nicht vorstellen das die 950 so schlecht ist


----------



## sc59 (17. Oktober 2015)

100K Punkte oder PPD 
Edit:x15 zählt nimmer


----------



## simder (17. Oktober 2015)

Ppd mein ich


----------



## sc59 (17. Oktober 2015)

100K PPD differierende Ausbeute von diff core´s und diff WU´s 
STANFORD fangt mal wieder an eure Formel,  der Berechnung des QRB´s, zu verstehen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Oktober 2015)

In der CH-Bucht hab ich mir sehr günstig ne Gigabyte GTX750 Ti geschossen. 

Wünscht mir Glück das sie läuft, denn ich werde sie gleich einbauen und testen. 

Da mir die 540W vom Server schon völlig reichen, wird sie nur gelegentlich mitfalten.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Oktober 2015)

Im Grossem und Ganzem läuft die 750 Ti, hab allerdings noch 2 Sachen:
1. Um sie zu testen lass ich sie momentan im WerksOC (1162MHz) falten > P9412 sind zwar erst 5% durch, aber passen 60kPPD?  

2. Der Vorbesitzer hat den Werkskühler durch einen "Accelero L2+"-Kühler ersetzt:
Das Problem mit dem Kühler bzw. dessen Lüfter ist das man diesen nicht über den Lüfteranschluss der 750er betreiben kann > Stecker passt zwar aber der Lüfter dreht sich nicht. 
Vorausgesetzt das Gigabyte sich an die reguläre Pinblegung hält, sollte diese theoretisch passen.

Betreiben kann ich den Kühler über einen mitgelieferten Adapter, aber so ne komfortable Lüfterregelung wie über die Karte selber ist da nicht möglich > Hab nur die Wahl zwischen 7V und 12V.

Aktuell läuft der Lüfter auf 12V > zum Glück ist der Lüfter schön leise und fällt in der allgemeinen Akustik kaum auf.
Immerhin kommt der Kühler mit der Abwärme der 750 Ti gut klar > nach 1h falten max. 54°C


----------



## Keinem (18. Oktober 2015)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Im Grossem und Ganzem läuft die 750 Ti, hab allerdings noch 2 Sachen:
> 1. Um sie zu testen lass ich sie momentan im WerksOC (1162MHz) falten > P9412 sind zwar erst 5% durch, aber passen 60kPPD?
> 
> 2. Der Vorbesitzer hat den Werkskühler durch einen "Accelero L2+"-Kühler ersetzt:
> ...



Die Belegung ist bei Gigabyte anders  .

Du musst das einmal wie im Bild abändern  .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe, dass ich helfen konnte  .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Oktober 2015)

Na dann teste ich das mal. 

Edit:
Geht 
Musst nur die Lüfterkurve anpassen, da die vom Werkslüfter etwas arg niedrig war.


----------



## ZobRombie (18. Oktober 2015)

Glückwunsch zu Schnäpperl. Die PPD von 60k passen übrigens.


----------



## brooker (18. Oktober 2015)

Achtung: bekomme seit 2h keine WUs mehr für Cancer


----------



## Amigafan (19. Oktober 2015)

*@sc59*

Die verstehen schon Ihre Formel, nur - wenn das nötige Feedback der Beta-Tester ausbleibt (für manche Projekte nur 2 oder 3 Rückmeldungen), dann hapert es auch an "belegbaren Daten" - und das führt leider auch zu mangelden PPD.
Bestes Beispiel in letzter Zeit:
Projekt 9205/9206 - die geben bei mir etwa 50K PPD (GTX970) weniger als der Durchschnitt aller anderen Projekte und liegen eigentlich außerhalb des "Punkte-Fensters". 

Das ist u. A. ein Grund, warum ich mich mal wieder als Beta-Tester  betätige . . . 
Übrgens mit Erfolg - in einer ähnliche Beta-Projekt-Gruppe (9207-9213) wurden gerade die Base-Credits angehoben - jetzt sehen die PPD wieder "versöhnlicher" aus. 



*@brooker*

Ich bezweifel, ob alle vorher erhaltenen WU´s etwas mit Krebs zu tun hatten, denn:
Das Feature ist zwar im Clienten vorhanden, nur ist es noch nicht in die Server-Steuerungssoftware implementiert.
Daher gilt auch weiterhin:
Egal, was Du einstellst, Du bekommst immer das, was da ist . . .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Oktober 2015)

Was soll man den davon halten?


> 01:10:40:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 4640000 out of 16000000 steps (29%)
> 01:22:09:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 4800000 out of 16000000 steps (30%)
> 01:33:43:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 4960000 out of 16000000 steps (31%)
> 01:36:35:WU00:FS01:0x18:*Bad State detected... attempting to resume from last good checkpoint*
> ...


Einfach nicht sauber gefaltet? 
War bis jetzt einmal in der WU die die 750 Ti testfaltet.


----------



## ProfBoom (19. Oktober 2015)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Das ist u. A. ein Grund, warum ich mich mal wieder als Beta-Tester  betätige . . .




Hab' ich mir schon gedacht.
 Finde ich gut!


----------



## DOcean (19. Oktober 2015)

XeT schrieb:


> Also wenn ich zocke und core17 falte spart sich mein pc den bluescreen kurz schwarzes Bild dann neustart. Dann Weis ich Zocken und Falten nich mit diesem Eiweis



der Bluescreen kommt schon, Win macht nur sofort einen Neustart  kann man abstellen (Google hilft)


----------



## Bumblebee (19. Oktober 2015)

*Bad State detected... attempting to resume from last good checkpoint

*... hatte ich früher als ich es mit dem OC der Karte übertrieben hatte
ist/war wohl so, dass dann einfach die Rechenleistung nicht mehr präzise (genug) war

Was in deinem Beispiel erstaunt ist dass der "Rücksprung" kaum vorhanden ist
Wie hast du die checkpoints gesetzt??


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Oktober 2015)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> *Bad State detected... attempting to resume from last good checkpoint
> 
> *... hatte ich früher als ich es mit dem OC der Karte übertrieben hatte
> ist/war wohl so, dass dann einfach die Rechenleistung nicht mehr präzise (genug) war
> ...


Das niedrigste was geht sprich 3min.

Mich wundert wenn das von zu hohem OC kommt, dass dies jetzt schon passiert da sie im WerksOC läuft > kühlt der verbaute Kühler vielleicht nicht alle relevanten Teile der Karte?


----------



## Amigafan (19. Oktober 2015)

Leider ist manchmal bereits das Werks-OC nicht faltstabil - da hilft leider nur "abwarten und Tee trinken" -  und weiter kontrollieren, ob sich "bad states" beim Falten (bei unterschiedlichen Projekten) häufen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Oktober 2015)

Ich werd mich mal schlau machen ob der Kühler wirklich alle  relevanten Teile kühlt, ist ja schließlich nicht mehr der von Gigabyte selber montierte Kühler drauf.


----------



## TheSebi41 (19. Oktober 2015)

Meint ihr ich kann diesen Riser nehmen und ihn einfach auf 8x kürzen? 
https://www.caseking.de/pci-express...bel-inkl.-molex-stromkabel-19cm-zurc-002.html


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Oktober 2015)

@TheSebi41:
PCI Express PCI E 8x to 16x Riser Card Flexible Ribbon Extender Cable w Molex | eBay
Du müsstest eigentlich so was haben, aber ich finde keinen deutschen Shop der das führt.


----------



## TheSebi41 (19. Oktober 2015)

Wenn ich einen hätte würde ich ihn ja nicht kaufen wollen 
Und ich will sowiso was von Caseking, dann gibt es nur den oder 1x.


----------



## Special_Flo (19. Oktober 2015)

Guten Abend,
Ich mag die x21er Core WU's  
R9 270 (non X ) @ 1,2GHz --> P9704 (R46, C0, G68) --> 119.290,07 PPD  
<3
P.S. suche Wasserkühler für eine Gigabyte R9 270 OC WF oder würde gerne Tauschen gegen eine die WaKü tauglicher ist.
mfg Sp3c1al_Fl0


----------



## ZobRombie (19. Oktober 2015)

TheSebi41 schrieb:


> Meint ihr ich kann diesen Riser nehmen und ihn einfach auf 8x kürzen?



Hallo, ja das geht. Mit einem scharfen Messer sauber und an der richtigen Stelle den Schnitt machen, bzw, einen Millimeter "Sicherheitsabstand" lassen und dann feilen. (Wenn du feilst, am besten zum Schluss noch mit Tesa über die Kontakte und abziehen, um letzte Mikro-Späne zu entfernen.) Bei den Riser-Modellen muss man nur insgesamt etwas aufpassen, da sich die Kabel bei zu viel Gewalt recht schnell lösen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Oktober 2015)

Da war doch nichts, sprich keine Fullcoverkühler.


----------



## brooker (19. Oktober 2015)

... wenns um Riser geht mal hier vorbei schauen. Faire Preise und fast alles zu haben


----------



## TheSebi41 (20. Oktober 2015)

ZobRombie schrieb:


> Hallo, ja das geht. Mit einem scharfen Messer sauber und an der richtigen Stelle den Schnitt machen, bzw, einen Millimeter "Sicherheitsabstand" lassen und dann feilen. (Wenn du feilst, am besten zum Schluss noch mit Tesa über die Kontakte und abziehen, um letzte Mikro-Späne zu entfernen.) Bei den Riser-Modellen muss man nur insgesamt etwas aufpassen, da sich die Kabel bei zu viel Gewalt recht schnell lösen.



So hatte ich mir das auch ungefähr gedacht, zuerst groß mit der Kreissäge dann noch etwas feilen und schleifen


----------



## ZobRombie (20. Oktober 2015)

Ich habe mal wieder meine 750Ti eingebaut und Brookers CPU-Limit Thread und Amigafans Beta-Tester Kommentar einfließen lassen. Zur Zeit läuft eine 21er Core WU aus einem Projekt 10495 und die PPD liegt hochgerechnet bei gut 160K. Ich bin ein bisschen stolz auf den kleinen Racker. Mal schauen, ob es so weiter geht.


----------



## Stefan84 (20. Oktober 2015)

Dann hoffen wir mal das es so bleibt 
Bei meiner 980 Ti sind die PPD nach dem ersten Tag nämlich auch um gut 150k zurück gegangen.


----------



## brooker (20. Oktober 2015)

... wieso das?


----------



## Stefan84 (20. Oktober 2015)

Da fragst du wen 
Ich denke mal es lag an "schlechten" WU's. Takt- und temp-technisch ist jedenfalls alles im grünen Bereich.


----------



## XeT (20. Oktober 2015)

ZobRombie schrieb:


> Ich habe mal wieder meine 750Ti eingebaut und Brookers CPU-Limit Thread und Amigafans Beta-Tester Kommentar einfließen lassen. Zur Zeit läuft eine 21er Core WU aus einem Projekt 10495 und die PPD liegt hochgerechnet bei gut 160K. Ich bin ein bisschen stolz auf den kleinen Racker. Mal schauen, ob es so weiter geht.



Ich teste jetzt nochmal die 760 aber was genau hast du mit einfließen lassen? und welchen treiber nutzt du? Ich hab atm den 327.23 laufen aber ich glaub da stinkt meine karte ab,


----------



## brooker (20. Oktober 2015)

... schaue mal nach Powerlimit. Ich hatte gestern eine 0x21er die meine eigentliche total entspannte Karte ins Powerlimit presste. Musste bei der WU das Powerlimit auf 106% stellen.


----------



## ZobRombie (20. Oktober 2015)

XeT schrieb:


> Ich teste jetzt nochmal die 760 aber was genau hast du mit einfließen lassen?



Das klang vielleicht etwas hochtrabend . Ich hatte vorher den Prozessor auf 800MHz laufen und ihm nach brookers Tests wieder etwas mehr gegeben und anstelle von client-type --advanced jetzt mal testweise auf --beta geändert, weil Amigafan das als Konsequenz aus niedrigen PPD für sich erwähnte. Ich falte ja auch erst seit ein paar Tagen/Wochen und probiere noch etwas vor mich hin.

Die 750Ti läuft jetzt mit 1,3GHz konstant an der Grenze zu Powerlimit & Spannungslimit bei Powerlimit 100%. Ich muss leider erst wieder neustarten, um die Spannungsspielereien wieder auszureizen, möchte ihn jetzt aber nicht stören, wenn er so schön in seine Arbeit vertieft ist .

Aber eben auch mal schauen, wie es weitergeht. Die WU ist bald vorbei und danach kann es ja wieder ganz anders aussehen.

EDIT: Mich würden deine Erkenntnisse zur 760 aber auch sehr interessieren.


----------



## XeT (20. Oktober 2015)

ICh glaub an der muss ich noch einiges Basteln. Im Afterburner kann ich atm ganze 12mV erhöhen und das wars. Glaub die hat harte Treiber Probleme.  1150+50mhz=1189mhz. Benchmarks klappen Falten nicht.  DIe muss sich auch immer das erste Prozent einfalten Sprung von 7Tage auf 1,22 Tage aber trotzdem da lob ich mir meine übersichtliche 290

wieder nur 70k das sind die 150Watt eigentlich nicht wert. mal googlen das bei der 760 kommen soll.
Afterburner in der Version 4.1.1. klappt gar nicht.


----------



## ZobRombie (20. Oktober 2015)

Ich kreise schon seit Tagen ein wenig um ein Angebot für eine MSI 760er herum und würde sie mir gern einmal angucken. Eigentlich eher unvernünftig, weil Leistung/Verbrauch zur 960 schlechter aussehen müsste, aber das ist ja das tolle an Unvernunft, es reizt dich trotzdem.


----------



## XeT (20. Oktober 2015)

Also die 760 war wieder bei 70k ppd das war mein alter Wert und den, den ich so im Internet gefunden habe. Vll geht da mit Beta-WUs mehr aber die Standard-WUs sind total unwirtschaftlich.


----------



## ZobRombie (20. Oktober 2015)

Hmm, hatte irgendwie gedacht, dass hauptsächlich die Shader-Zahl + Takt für die Falt-Leistung verantwortlich ist. Eine 760 bietet sogar mehr Shader als eine 960, ganz zu schweigen von deutlich mehr Shader/TMU/ROP als eine 750Ti. Aber die 750Ti schafft ja normal auch fast 70K. Liegt das jetzt an unterschiedlichen CUDA Versionen?


----------



## XeT (20. Oktober 2015)

Wahrscheinlich ist die 760 nicht Kepler sondern Krüppler und die 750ti Max-Well.
Also 70k und einmal hatte ich etwas von 85k gelesen mit 150Watt ist das aber schon echt nicht gut. Da ich jetzt aber bei beiden Versuchen 70k PPD hatte brauch man für mehr wohl Glück. War einmal eine kleine WU mit 8 Stunden und jetzt nochmal 26 Stunden.


----------



## ZobRombie (20. Oktober 2015)

Schade, angeblich waren zumindest mal mit Kepler die Werte mit 326.80 Treibern am höchsten, aber der Verbrauch ist leider echt hoch (im Verhältnis).


----------



## Stefan84 (20. Oktober 2015)

Nach einer Woche habe ich jetzt mal ganz leicht an der Taktschraube gedreht, mal sehen ob das falt-stable läuft:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZobRombie (20. Oktober 2015)

Du sag einmal, ich habe diesen Afterburner-Skin noch nie genutzt und die Oberseite des linken Info-Ringes gibt die GPU-Taktraten an, aber dort sind Base- und Boost-Pfeil mit ungefähr knapp über 1200 und knapp über 1300 MHz angezeigt. Deine Inno hat angeblich im Factory-Zustand 1152/1241er Takt - wie muss ich diese Pfeile verstehen? Ist das einfach ne etwas großzügige Angabe des Urzustand-Taktes oder erreicht die Karte gar nicht 1,4Ghz, sondern wird auf 1,3xx gebremst?


----------



## Stefan84 (20. Oktober 2015)

Ach das ist eigentlich ganz leicht 

Der weiße Pfeil gibt den Standard-Takt an, welcher im Graka-BIOS hinterlegt ist, der rote Pfeil zeigt den Standard-Boost an. Der rote Ring hingegen zeigt die aktuell eingestellt Taktrate an.


----------



## Amigafan (20. Oktober 2015)

*@XeT*

Ich rate Dir (und jedem anderen) dringend davon ab, Client-Type=beta für die GPU auszuwählen, denn derzeit ist genau noch eine einzige Projektgruppe "unterwegs" (*11400-11403*) - und glaube mir - davon willst Du garantiert keine falten , da sie:

1. instabil laufen - er gibt regelmäßige Probleme mit OC-Karten (vor allem Maxwell ->bad state detected) und 
2. weil sie deutlich weniger PPD liefern als alles, was derzeit "auf dem Markt" ist (meine GTX970 im Durchschnitt: *320-360*K - mit dieser Beta- WU ~ *250*k!!! - wenn sie denn durchläuft, ohne vollständig "abzuschmieren"  )

Die noch  vor zwei Tagen vorhandene Beta-Projektgruppe *9207-9213* ist heute früh dem Beta-Stadium "entstiegen" und ist jetzt "advanced".


BTW:
Warum, glaubst Du, machen meine PPD derzeit so eine Berg-und Talfahrt? 
Einzig durch dieses Beta-Projekt . . .
Noch ein paar Zahlen:
HD7870 normal >90K  <120K PPD, Beta: 67K!
GTX670 normal >88K  <110K PPD, Beta: 65K!   AUTSCH!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Oktober 2015)

Kann es sein das Core15 WU's auf der 750 Ti extrem bescheiden laufen? 
Meine faltet gerade ne P7626 und da kommen gerade mal 29kPPD rum.


----------



## ZobRombie (21. Oktober 2015)

Irgendwie bringt dieses Punkte-System unnötige Aufregung mit rein. Die 10495er WU meiner 750Ti ist abgestürzt und nun läufts wieder mit rund 70k. Bei dir sind es jetzt gar nur 29k PPD. 

Das einfachste wäre wahrscheinlich, man sucht sich eine Ziel-Wh-Zahl aus, nimmt die dafür sinnigste Karte ohne Einstellungs-Spielereien und lässt ihn einfach machen und schaut zwischendurch gar nicht mehr auf die Punkte.


----------



## simder (21. Oktober 2015)

Wieder mal ne schöne wu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (21. Oktober 2015)

simder schrieb:


> Wieder mal ne schöne wu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mit was lässt du dir das auf deinem smartphone anzeigen ... ich suche schon immer eine App, mit der ich mir einen Screen vom Desktop anschauen kann, wenn ich mal unterwegs bin ...
nicht sowas wie TeamViewer, sondern nur einen Screen wenn ich ihn sehen will


----------



## simder (21. Oktober 2015)

Ich nehme teamviewer und mache einfach ein Screenshot


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Oktober 2015)

ZobRombie schrieb:


> Irgendwie bringt dieses Punkte-System unnötige Aufregung mit rein. Die 10495er WU meiner 750Ti ist abgestürzt und nun läufts wieder mit rund 70k. Bei dir sind es jetzt gar nur 29k PPD.
> 
> Das einfachste wäre wahrscheinlich, man sucht sich eine Ziel-Wh-Zahl aus, nimmt die dafür sinnigste Karte ohne Einstellungs-Spielereien und lässt ihn einfach machen und schaut zwischendurch gar nicht mehr auf die Punkte.


Ich persönlich vertrete immer noch die Meinung dass das anfängliche Punktesystem ohne den QRB das Beste war:
Jede WU gab eine fixe Anzahl Punkte egal wie schnell diese gefaltet wurde > solange man innerhalb der Deadline blieb spielte es keine Rolle ob man nur ein paar Stunden oder ein paar Tage für die WU brauchte. 
Höhere PPD's waren nur durch eine höhere Anzahl gefaltener WU's möglich.


----------



## Amigafan (21. Oktober 2015)

Sie haben wohl gehofft, durch QRB mehr Personen zum Falten zu bewegen - was wohl eine zeitlang auch funktioniert haben mag.
Aber - durch eigene Fehler haben sie sich selbst ein Bein gestellt und sind mächtig "auf die Schnauze" gefallen . . .  
Alleine, wenn ich sehe, wie viele Beta-Tester derzeit noch wirklich aktiv sind (eine Handvoll) - so viele sind abgesprungen . . .


----------



## XeT (21. Oktober 2015)

Das mehr Leistung doppelt Vergütet wird,sorgt nur für GPU Verkäufe. 5fache PPD bei 20Watt mehr aufnahmen. Dir nächste gen Highend wird wohl Single schon eine Million bringen.


----------



## arcDaniel (21. Oktober 2015)

Bin auch nicht so begeistert von den Bonus Punkten, allerdings habe ich angefangen, als es schon Bonus Punkte bei der CPU gab, aber nicht bei der GPU und hier war CPU-Falten noch interessant, weil eine GPU zwar mehr Punkte brachte, verhältnissmässig aber unmöglich viel Strom verschlungen hat.
Ohne irgendwelche Bonus Punkte wäre mir deutlich lieber.

Dann wären die Gesamtpunkte zwar deutlich geringer, aber es wäre ja für jeden das gleiche.

Mit den Bonuspunkten aufhören geht jetzt aber nur noch schwierig: es gibt doch noch viele User (und das soll jetzt nicht böse gemeint sein) die sehr auf die Punkte achten. Wenn die jetzt einen vor sich haben, welcher 2-3mio vorsprung hat und aufgehört hat zu falten, so kann dieser auch noch überholt werden. Stellt euch vor sie würden jetzt mit den Bonius Punkten ganz aufhören, wie lange würde man dann, sogar mit aktueller HW brauchen um 1 Mio aufzuholen?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Oktober 2015)

Aufhören mit dem Bonus wäre auch heute sehr einfach > die Fixpunkte für die WU's müssten nur dem heutigen Punkteniveau angeglichen werden.

Zum Beispiel:
Kleine WU's 15'000
Mittlere WU's 50'000
Grosse WU's 100'000


----------



## arcDaniel (21. Oktober 2015)

Das ist richtig, soweit hatte ich gar nicht gedacht.

Ich würde es jedenfalls befürworten


----------



## XeT (21. Oktober 2015)

Das würde auf jedenfall die Punkteinflation stoppen. Aber dafür gibt es ja die WUs und je ein Zertifikat. Overclocking müsste nur mal ihre Liste überarbeiten. Sortieren nach PP oder auch nach WUs und beides bekommt einen Platz. Nicht nur die PPDs.


----------



## arcDaniel (21. Oktober 2015)

Naja nach WU wäre auch nicht super, da durch den NaCl einfach massig WU's abfertigen, die aber nur sehr sehr klein sind.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (21. Oktober 2015)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Kann es sein das Core15 WU's auf der 750 Ti extrem bescheiden laufen?
> Meine faltet gerade ne P7626 und da kommen gerade mal 29kPPD rum.



Jap, die Erfahrung habe ich auch schon gemacht: 
0x15 WU, 12h, 14K
0x18 WU, 12h, 25K
0x21WU, 12h (Halbzeit), 34K,

wobei 0x15 ohne Bonus laufen und meist sehr rechenintensiv sind.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Oktober 2015)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> meist sehr rechenintensiv sind.


Hab ich gemerkt, die aktuelle durchgehend 100% Last und statt 54°C sind es 61°C.


----------



## Loebstraus (21. Oktober 2015)

Ich muss sagen ich hab das besonders bei 0x21 bemerkt bei den 970ern die gehen teilweise in das Powerlimit rein und die Temperatur steigt teilweise von normal 41 ~ 46 °C auf knapp an die 60°C an trotz der Wasserkühlung


----------



## arcDaniel (21. Oktober 2015)

Eigentlich ist es ja gud, wenn die Temperatur steigt.

Das ist für mich mal teilweise ein Zeichen, dass die GPU am Limit berechnet. Auch wenn die Punkteausbeute vielleicht nicht zufiredenstellend ist, so ist es doch ein zeichen dass die Entwicklung zur maximalen Ausnutzung der Core-Leistung voranschreitet.

Scheinbar leisten ja auch endlich die AMD GPU's mit core21 mehr. 

An der Core-Leistung betrachtet müssten sich ja AMD GPU's um ein gutes Stück besser eignen als die von Nvidia (zumindest die Gamer-GPU's).

Wie sieht es denn bei core21 und AMD-GPU's mit der Temperatur aus, steigt diese auch hier mehr an, oder arbeiten die GPU's hier vielleicht sogar effizienter?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Oktober 2015)

Loebstraus schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen ich hab das besonders bei 0x21 bemerkt bei den 970ern die gehen teilweise in das Powerlimit rein und die Temperatur steigt teilweise von normal 41 ~ 46 °C auf knapp an die 60°C an trotz der Wasserkühlung


Na dann kann aber der "weder Fisch noch Vogel"-Hybridkühler meiner Asus GTX 780 Poseidon doch nicht so schlecht sein wie viele behaupten wollen > trotz OC mit Spannungserhöhung steigt die Temperatur von normalerweise 53°C auf 57°C an.


----------



## ZobRombie (21. Oktober 2015)

Hab gestern mal aus Spaß bei einem AMD-Schnäppchen für eine 270X zugeschlagen, weil ich mir die Roten auch mal persönlich beim Falten angucken wollte. Bin dann ja mal in dieser Effizienz-Frage auch gespannt. Brooker, glaube ich, meinte ja zumindest, dass die CPU-Last geringer wäre.


----------



## arcDaniel (21. Oktober 2015)

ZobRombie schrieb:


> Hab gestern mal aus Spaß bei einem AMD-Schnäppchen für eine 270X zugeschlagen, weil ich mir die Roten auch mal persönlich beim Falten angucken wollte. Bin dann ja mal in dieser Effizienz-Frage auch gespannt. Brooker, glaube ich, meinte ja zumindest, dass die CPU-Last geringer wäre.



In der Tat hat Brooker sogar schon mir Screenshots gezeigt, dass AMD-GPU's fast keine CPU-Last erzeugen. Ich habe da irgendwie die Vermutung, dass Nvidia mit dem Treiber, Aufgaben welche eigentlich von der GPU erledigt werden sollen, einfach an die CPU weitergibt.

Bei DX12 und den Asynchronous Shaders soll Nvidia ja schon so vorgehen...


----------



## XeT (21. Oktober 2015)

Kurzen CPU-Last Spoiler. Mein Xeon taktet beim GPU-Falten zwischen 0,8-1ghz mit einer Last zwischen 0,6-0,8%


----------



## arcDaniel (21. Oktober 2015)

XeT schrieb:


> Kurzen CPU-Last Spoiler. Mein Xeon taktet beim GPU-Falten zwischen 0,8-1ghz mit einer Last zwischen 0,6-0,8%



Krass, also bei mir Core21 mit nur der GTX980, habe ich eine reine CPU-Last von 14-15% und die CPU Taktet mit maximalem Boost auf 3,7ghz.
Wenn ich dem Core21 nur einen Kern zuweise, dann ist dieser Kern zu 100% Ausgelastet. Beim Zumweisen von 2 Threads ist die Last dieser Threads deutlich über 50% pro Einheit und auch hier bei vollen Boost!


----------



## ZobRombie (21. Oktober 2015)

Na toll, jetzt hast du alles verraten, Danke! Hehe, ja aber das ist im Vergleich zu den 25% bei ner 960 ja echt überschaubar.

Edit: Ich habe keine Kerne/Threads extra zugewiesen und bei mir sind alle vier Kerne entsprechend belastet.


----------



## Loebstraus (21. Oktober 2015)

Jupp kann ich bestätigen,
die 970 brauchen ca 13-15% Cpulast pro Grafikkarten meine zwei Fury´s wenn sie denn hoffentlich bald wieder laufen brauchen im Prinzip nix.


----------



## ZobRombie (21. Oktober 2015)

Der Stromverbrauchs/Effizienz-Trick ist also ein Zwei-Kern Braswell-Board plus R9 Nano, ja - wieder was zum Geldausgeben, wenn ich es hätte.

Nachtrag: Wobei man bei den Bay Trail/Braswell-Boards ja immer einrechnen muss, dass der PCIe-Slot elektrisch nur mit einer Lane angebunden ist. Vermutlich wäre also doch eine AMD SoC E1- oder A4- Lösung mit immerhin x4 sinniger. Oder, etwas teurer, gleich ein Xeon E3-1220L mit einem "richtigen" Board.

@Loebstraus
Was haben die Furys denn?


----------



## Loebstraus (21. Oktober 2015)

Bei meiner Wasserkühlung im "Hauptrechner" ist ein Plexideckel gesprungen und bevor da großartig Wasser rauskommt hab ich ihn erstmal bisher ausgelassen und warte gerade auf meinen neuen Deckel diesmal aus POM.


----------



## ZobRombie (21. Oktober 2015)

Ist das nicht das gleiche Problem wie bei deinem Mio-Folder?


----------



## Loebstraus (21. Oktober 2015)

Ne der Mio - Folder läuft 
Ich kann nur keine Bilder Hochladen weil die alle auf meinen Hauptrechner sind die ich bisher gemacht habe.


----------



## ZobRombie (21. Oktober 2015)

Achja, Sorry, so war das.


----------



## LikZ (21. Oktober 2015)

ZobRombie schrieb:


> Der Stromverbrauchs/Effizienz-Trick ist also ein Zwei-Kern Braswell-Board plus R9 Nano, ja - wieder was zum Geldausgeben, wenn ich es hätte.



das stimmt leider nicht ganz.... PPD/Watt Verhältnis sind 960 und 970 ungeschlagen ... unabhängig von der CPU Last da CPU falten sowieso vollkommen sinnfrei ist ( im zuge der Punkte) 

CPU gehört Richtung BOINC


----------



## XeT (21. Oktober 2015)

LikZ schrieb:


> das stimmt leider nicht ganz.... PPD/Watt Verhältnis sind 960 und 970 ungeschlagen ... unabhängig von der CPU Last da CPU falten sowieso vollkommen sinnfrei ist ( im zuge der Punkte)
> 
> CPU gehört Richtung BOINC



DIe nano bringt die Leistung der 980 und teils mehr, dazu nen Verbrauch von 175Watt ich glaube nicht das die anderen da mithalten können. Der Takt beim Falten wäre aber interessant.

Compute - The AMD Radeon R9 Nano Review: The Power of Size

Auf jeden fall bringt die Nano mehr Leistung


----------



## brooker (22. Oktober 2015)

... das bekomme ich noch raus! Versprochen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Oktober 2015)

XeT schrieb:


> DIe nano bringt die Leistung der 980 und teils mehr, dazu nen Verbrauch von 175Watt ich glaube nicht das die anderen da mithalten können. Der Takt beim Falten wäre aber interessant.
> 
> Compute - The AMD Radeon R9 Nano Review: The Power of Size
> 
> Auf jeden fall bringt die Nano mehr Leistung


Compute - The AMD Radeon R9 Nano Review: The Power of Size
Ich weiss jetzt natürlich nicht wie aussagekräftig das Ganze ist.


----------



## XeT (22. Oktober 2015)

Das muss uns dann der brooker zeigen  ich halte mich derzeit immer noch selbst vom Kauf ab. Nächstes Jahr brauch ich eh ein weiteres System da ich dann 1 Jahr WE-Pendler bin. Da will ich aber noch auf die nächste Gen warten. 


Andere Frage faltet ihr mit eurer CPU? 
Wenn ja faltet ihr im Client oder NACL?

Ich faltet derzeit mit 6 Kernen im Client und bin bei 15-20k ich frage mich nur ob ich im Browser vll noch mehr schaffe.


----------



## brooker (22. Oktober 2015)

@XeT: Du wirst Deine Antwort bekommen  Falte ausschließlich mit der GPU. Mit der CPU falten ist aktuell nicht so effizient. Daher haben die meisten "Dauerfalter" das eingestellt.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Oktober 2015)

Mit dem Server falte ich CPU und GPU > mit 30 Threads komm ich auf 120-150kPPD.

Mein 1090T ist mein Hauptrechner:
Bei dem läuft F@H im Grundgedanken > wenn keine große CPU-Leistung brauche läuft der NaCl mit.


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Oktober 2015)

XeT schrieb:


> Andere Frage faltet ihr mit eurer CPU?  *1)*
> Wenn ja faltet ihr im Client oder NACL? *2)*
> 
> Ich faltet derzeit mit 6 Kernen im Client und bin bei 15-20k ich frage mich nur ob ich im Browser vll noch mehr schaffe.



1) Mit den grössten ja - aber nur mit den Grössten (5820er bringt mit 9 Falt-Kernen 30 - 35 KPPD) neben den GPU's
2) NaCl mit dem Läppy (ohne GPU-Beteiligung rund 6000 PPD) und dem NUC (siehe hier Unermüdlicher Einsatz für die Wissenschaft: PCGHX-Mitglied Bumblebee im Community-Porträt)
Sonst mit dem Client - oder eben gar nicht


----------



## Amigafan (22. Oktober 2015)

Genau so mag ich das:

*R9 290@1020*MHz undervolted, Win7 Pro 64Bit, Cat15.7.1, faltet derzeit *Project: 9704 (R 37, C 10, G 73)*:
 Min. Time / Frame : 00:02:16 - 279.074,9 PPD
 Avg. Time / Frame : 00:02:21 - *264.362,5* PPD


----------



## XeT (22. Oktober 2015)

Bei mir sind es so 180-270 je nach WU. Ich musste mir aber  aufgrund von 24/7 eine Nano Kaufen.

Daher kündige ich schon mal falls jemand Interesse an einer 290 tri-x oc hat kann dieses schon mal vorbereitend kundtuen.


----------



## Amigafan (22. Oktober 2015)

Meine R9 ist ja "nicht allein", denn:
 - es ist mein Spielerechner
 - es laufen 2 Instanzen des FF mit mehr als 50 Tabs
 - ich schreibe hiermit meine (Beta-) Reports (auch diesen während des Faltens)
 - es läuft ein Flash-basierendes Browsergame (auch jetzt)

Für diese "Nebenbei-Nutzung" sind die PPD hervorragend . . .


----------



## XeT (22. Oktober 2015)

Also mit Core21 kann ich Problemlos Heros of The Storm zocken, PPDs sinken um 20-25% bei core17 gibt Abstürze des Clients oder des ganzen PCs.


----------



## ZobRombie (22. Oktober 2015)

Was hat dich so schnell bewogen, XeT? Um 06:33 Uhr wolltest du noch mit dem Kauf warten und drei Stunden später hast du doch eine Nano gekauft? Bin dann ja mal gespannt! 
Übrigens, hab ich zumindest schon mal favorisiert: AMD Radeon R9 Nano: Leiser und schneller dank Lüfterumbau & OC - Umbauvorhaben und Realisierung


----------



## XeT (22. Oktober 2015)

Erstmal war es das haben ist besser als brauchen .

Aber ich hatte nochmal vorhin drüber gerechnet: ich spar 75Watt bei der GPU. CPU darf dann pausieren nochmals 80Watt. Ich spar also 0,155Watt/H -> Tag:3,72 kW/h->1357,8kW/h pro Jahr= 340€ Da sie aber noch länger laufen wird und ich die 290 dann verkaufe komm ich am ende quasi mit "Gewinn" raus. 

Bis ich soweit bin ich das ich die Stromversorgung selber stellen kann vergehen durch Baugenehmigungen etc. (wenn denn überhaupt möglich ist) locker noch 2 Jahre. 

War also eher eine Langzeitinvestition da ich jetzt aber auch das Geld habe rechnet sich mir das besser. Die Mehrleistung in 4k ist auch gerne genommen. 

Das Zusammenspiel von allen Punkten hat mich dann doch bewegt. Bisher hab ich es mir immer ausgeredet aber wenn man ganz genau nachrechnet ist der Preis den ich zahle doch eher gering.

Den Umbau hab ich bereits gesehen, finde den aber eher Schlecht. Die Temps sind minimal besser, oder Extrem schlecht 104°C vrm. Dazu Schwankt im Performance der Takt extrem. Bei normalen Lüfter hat man 2,4sone das ist für mich akzeptable. Daher wäre für mich der Umbau nicht von Vorteil


----------



## ZobRombie (22. Oktober 2015)

Ja, sehr schön! Klingt nach einem guten Plan und reiflicher Überlegung. Bin dann sehr auf deine Erkenntnisse gespannt!


----------



## Mr.Knister (22. Oktober 2015)

Die Wattzahl stellt schon eine Rate dar, nämlich Energie/Zeit in Joule/Sekunde. Die nochmal durch Zeit ergibt keinen Sinn, es sei denn, Du wolltest die Beschleunigung der Energieaufnahme ausdrücken  

Du sparst 0,155kW, also 3,72kW*h/d, 1357,8kW*h/a. Oder auch 4888MJ, den Brennwert von  gut 2190 Gläsern Nutella 

Auf Eure Nanos bin ich auch sehr gespannt!


----------



## arcDaniel (22. Oktober 2015)

Ich stelle mir nur die Frage: Warum eine Nano? Ich gebe mal einen kleinen Denkanstoss:

-die Nano ist nur so sparsam weil der Jiji XP Chip in seinem Sweetspot betrieben wird (ok, minimal optimierte Platine)
-eine Fury X könnte man auch zum Sweetspot optimieren (Takt/Spannung) und würde dann auch sehr sparsam laufen
-die Fury X bleibt im Standartbetrieb sehr kühl, wie kühlt bleibt sie erst, wenn sie zum Sweetspot hin optimiert ist?
-die Fury X ist nicht teurer als eine Nano
-die Fury X bietet aber mehr Reserven

Sorry, ausser man hat ein Mini-Gehäuse wo der 120mm Radiator nicht reinpasst, sehe ich nicht einen einzigen Grund eine Nano gegenüber einer Fury X zu bevorzugen. Gerade beim Falten, ist die Wasserkühlung von Vorteil.


----------



## Mr.Knister (22. Oktober 2015)

Für mich käme noch ein kleiner Faszinationsfaktor und die Umbaufreundlichkeit hinzu. Und die Überlegung, welche Karte wertstabiler wäre (ich tippe auf Nano).

Recht hast Du aber schon, die Nano-Chips sind nicht selektiert, die Einsparung kommt vom Takt/Powertarget.


----------



## ZobRombie (22. Oktober 2015)

Bei mir wäre es primär tatsächlich die Gehäuse-Frage; sekundär kommt allerdings eine gewisse Unsicherheit über die AiO-Lösung dazu. Dem könnte ich natürlich mit ner Custom-Lösung entgegentreten, aber spätestens dann bin ich wieder bei der Gehäuse/Platz-Frage.


----------



## arcDaniel (22. Oktober 2015)

ZobRombie schrieb:


> Bei mir wäre es primär tatsächlich die Gehäuse-Frage; sekundär kommt allerdings eine gewisse Unsicherheit über die AiO-Lösung dazu. Dem könnte ich natürlich mit ner Custom-Lösung entgegentreten, aber spätestens dann bin ich wieder bei der Gehäuse/Platz-Frage.



Also die AiO-Lösungen sind nicht mit einer richtigen Wasserkühlung zu vergleichen, aber trotzdem sehr zuverlässig. Und eine Custom-Lösung findet sich ebenfall, welche besser als die Werks-AiO ist und dabei nicht viel mehr Platz wegnimmt.


----------



## XeT (22. Oktober 2015)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Ich stelle mir nur die Frage: Warum eine Nano? Ich gebe mal einen kleinen Denkanstoss:
> 
> -die Nano ist nur so sparsam weil der Jiji XP Chip in seinem Sweetspot betrieben wird (ok, minimal optimierte Platine)
> -eine Fury X könnte man auch zum Sweetspot optimieren (Takt/Spannung) und würde dann auch sehr sparsam laufen
> ...



Tiefenanalyse der AMD Radeon R9 Fury X: Detaillierte Leistungsaufnahme & Pumpengeräusch - Leistungsaufnahme: Wir messen detailliert nach!
Der Test hindert mich. Der Abfall der minFPS von 50%. Dann nehme ich lieber den sicheren Weg, und die Größe wird ab nächsten Jahr auch eine Rolle spielen.

Morgen guck ich mir die Karte an wenn sie was Taugt bleibt sie (was ich denke) sonst geht sie zurück, vll dann nochmal die Fury X. Durch meinen Monitor ist eine Nvidia keine alternative


----------



## Loebstraus (22. Oktober 2015)

Ich hab meine Fury bei 1100Mhz betreiben können aber ich habs beim Folding und auch beim zocken noch nie an das Powerlimit geschafft. Selbst beim Folden mit 28 Kernen und den Furys lag die Leistungsaufnahme nie höher als 650 Watt.
Aber ich muss sie dann getrennt betreiben sprich ohne Crossfire, dann kann man nebenher spielen und mit der anderen falten -.-
Auch witzig bei 1100Mhz stürzt BF4 ständig ab mit Dx-Fehler bei 1050 ohne Probleme .


----------



## XeT (22. Oktober 2015)

Was bringt die Fury x an PPD?


----------



## ZobRombie (22. Oktober 2015)

Muss ich bei den AMD-Karten fürs Falten etwas beachten? Ich habe heute die 270X gekriegt und wenn ich nun falten lasse, dann steigt zwar die Prozentanzeige, aber die GPU selbst hat 0% Last und taktet mit Minimalfrequenz O.o. 
Der Slider steht wie gehabt auf Full, Treiber sind aktuell, keine sonstigen Veränderungen.


----------



## Amigafan (22. Oktober 2015)

Benutze besser Cat 14.4 für die 270X -  den benutze ich für die HD7870 und er bringt dort immer noch die höchsten PPD (Win7 64Bit).
Führe aber bitte eine saubere Deinstallation der vorherigen Treiber durch - wenn es ein Catalyst war, benutze das AMD-eigene  extra! Deinstallationsprogramm!
Es nennt sich AMDCleanUpUtility_1.4.0 und Du findest es hier: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber Achtung - es deinstalliert wirklich alle AMD-Treiber - auch, wenn das Mobo diese nutzt!


----------



## ZobRombie (22. Oktober 2015)

Danke, ich werde es mal austesten.


----------



## Loebstraus (22. Oktober 2015)

Kann ich dir sagen wenn der Rechner wieder funktioniert -.-
ich meine mich zu erinneren das eine ~400k brachte


XeT schrieb:


> Was bringt die Fury x an PPD?


----------



## Kashura (22. Oktober 2015)

hey Leute, wieder da ausm Urlaub und direkt ein Problem  Wenn ich unter Win10 den Bildschirm ausmache, faltet der Prozess nicht weiter. Hab grad 6 Stunden verschwendet -.- Jemand ne Idee woran das liegt? Geht Windoof neuerdings in Standby wenn der Monitor aus ist? Vor dem Urlaub ging das noch


----------



## XeT (22. Oktober 2015)

Also ich kann mit Komplett ausgeschalteten Monitor oder auch mit Standy-Monitor falten. Öffne den CLient-Control einfach nochmal neu bei mir buggt der ab und zu rum. Es wird gefaltet er zeigt aber nichts an


----------



## LikZ (22. Oktober 2015)

XeT schrieb:


> DIe nano bringt die Leistung der 980 und teils mehr, dazu nen Verbrauch von 175Watt ich glaube nicht das die anderen da mithalten können. Der Takt beim Falten wäre aber interessant.
> 
> Compute - The AMD Radeon R9 Nano Review: The Power of Size
> 
> Auf jeden fall bringt die Nano mehr Leistung



die Fury X schafft beim falten 300-350k PPD im Idealfall... die nano liegt drunter... das schafft ne 970 ... was die beim Falten an Watt verbraucht sollte bekannt sein.

In dem Sinne bringt die Nano weniger Leistung 

PS: und die 980 bringst du je nach WU und Takt bis 500k


----------



## XeT (22. Oktober 2015)

LikZ schrieb:


> die Fury X schafft beim falten 300-350k PPD im Idealfall... die nano liegt drunter... das schafft ne 970 ... was die beim Falten an Watt verbraucht sollte bekannt sein.
> 
> In dem Sinne bringt die Nano weniger Leistung
> 
> PS: und die 980 bringst du je nach WU und Takt bis 500k



Hm warum laufen was PPD angeht Radeons soviel schlechter?


----------



## Loebstraus (22. Oktober 2015)

So gesehen laufen sie nicht schlechter da bei AMD die Vorberechung nicht auf die CPU geht sondern von der GPU größten teils erledigt wird deswegen weniger ppd.
Nvidia brauch je nach wu und GPU im schnitt 15% CPU da dort die Vorberechnung von der CPU erledigt wird.


----------



## brooker (22. Oktober 2015)

... die PPD-Ausbeute ist leider schon schlechter. Aber AMD bringt auch wieder den Vorteil mit, dass die CPU nicht ständig dazufeuern muss. Sprich, auch eine schwache CPU kann als Basis dienen


----------



## arcDaniel (22. Oktober 2015)

LikZ schrieb:


> die Fury X schafft beim falten 300-350k PPD im Idealfall... die nano liegt drunter... das schafft ne 970 ... was die beim Falten an Watt verbraucht sollte bekannt sein.
> 
> In dem Sinne bringt die Nano weniger Leistung
> 
> PS: und die 980 bringst du je nach WU und Takt bis 500k



Also eine WU mit 500k ppd hatte ich zwar noch nie bei meiner GTX980... schade

Bei den AMD Karten sollte man mal sehen wie es in Zukunft weiter geht. Wenn wir immer mehr core21 WU's bekommen, werden die AMD Karten wahrscheinlich aufschliessen, wenn nicht sogar besser abschneiden wir die nvidia Karten.

core17/18 waren die ersten Projekte, wo von Cuda zu openCL gewechselt wurde. Es ist eigentlich kein Wunder, die Entwickler haben wegen der core15(cuda) Projekte ein menge Erfahrung mit nvidia...


----------



## ZobRombie (22. Oktober 2015)

Meine neue 270X hat nen Schatten, ständig Bildfehler und Freezes. :/ Könnte der Outlet/Schnäppchen-Grund gewesen sein...
Aber die CPU-Last war tatsächlich lachhaft und im niedrigen einstelligen Bereich. Und das finde ich auch interessant, weil ich dann z.B. wirklich einen Celeron N3050 als Basis nehmen könnte.


----------



## brooker (22. Oktober 2015)

... klar kannst Du das. Hab gerade eine AMD 3800 auf meinem "kleinen Falter" mit ner AMD A5000 CPU 4x1,5GHz laufen. Kein Problem, nur das Entpacken dauert ein bisschen


----------



## brooker (23. Oktober 2015)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Also eine WU mit 500k ppd hatte ich zwar noch nie bei meiner GTX980... schade



Kuckst Du hier 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du hast bestimmt auch welche mit dabei, aber die werden bei Dir so schnell durch sein, dass Du es nicht merkst


----------



## XeT (23. Oktober 2015)

Hm core18. Also meine 290 bekommt nur core 17 oder 21. Das wars die variieren dann zwischen 3-(neuerdings)12 Sunden.


----------



## Kashura (23. Oktober 2015)

ich hab gestern für eine 10 Stunden WU über 100k Punkte bekommen o.o das war halt 30% meiner Gesamtpunktzahl. Steig da noch nit so durch lol


----------



## ZobRombie (23. Oktober 2015)

Gibt grad bei Mindfactory ein Nano-Schnäpperl für 516 Euro. Falls jemand interessiert ist: 4096MB Asus Radeon R9 Nano Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)
Sind aber nur noch zwei Stück da und das Angebot hält auch nicht mehr lang vor.

EDIT: Schon vorbei der Spaß.


----------



## XeT (23. Oktober 2015)

Wird ein Fehler gewesen sein, aber meine wartet bereits im Paket 2 Stockwerke unter mir. Netzteil wurde umgebaut und Falten abgeschlossen. 19:00Uhr nächster Versuch sonst darf meine 290 nochmal 14h Falten.


----------



## ZobRombie (23. Oktober 2015)

Schön, viel Glück, dass alles klappt!


----------



## XeT (23. Oktober 2015)

Die Kleine neue ist da und direkt eingebaut.
Takt liegt ohne OC bei durchschnitt 991 MHZ

Project 10466
FahCore: 0x17
TPF. 1min 57sec
PPD:350k

Klare Steigerung um 100k müssten es sein.  Mit dem Bost von  jetzt 991 (gerade bei 998,4 fest) lieg ich also nur 1,6mhz unter der Fury x, das Powertarget wurde noch nicht angefasst 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brooker (23. Oktober 2015)

... lass sie raus, die Kleine  - halt mal den Strommesser ran.


----------



## XeT (23. Oktober 2015)

Das geht erst am Montag muss erstmal ein kaufen. Aber das sollten genau 175Watt sein. Bin bei 73grad also 12 unter max. Hab mal das powerlimit um 5% erhöht->1000mhz. Werde morgen oder heute noch Testen wieviel limit gebraucht wird.



edit: 2% Powerlimit Plus reichen aus


----------



## ZobRombie (23. Oktober 2015)

Wie lüftet sie denn so, wenn sie 73 Grad erreicht?


----------



## XeT (23. Oktober 2015)

Lüfter sind bei 42-43%  in meinem Vollbestückten Bitfenix Aegis.  Das ist derzeit noch an der Rückseite offen. In einem Normalen normalem Gehäuse sollte man die aber nicht aushören können. Vll schaff ich alles zusammen zu basteln am We das es mal ganz zu ist.


----------



## ZobRombie (23. Oktober 2015)

Danke dir, die Angabe reicht mir schon!


----------



## XeT (24. Oktober 2015)

große Core 21:  bin jetzt am Falten von einer 2,5mio Step WU diese gurkt genau wie meine 290 hatte vorgestern das erste mal 12h WUs und nun identisch mit der Nano. Ich glaube da liegt so was im agen denn bisher hatte ich solchen Fall nicht. Ich schau mal ob es bei kleinen besser klappt


----------



## Thosch (24. Oktober 2015)

LikZ schrieb:


> ...
> CPU gehört Richtung BOINC



_**WERBUNG für 70335onWCG / 70335onBOINC*
*_
Nicht nur CPU auch die GPU kann man dort "arbeiten" lassen. GPUGRIP z.Bsp., mit 2 verschiedenen WU-Größen, die s.g. _Long runs ( 8-12h on fastest card ) _oder die _Short runs_ mit glaube ich 2-3h ( ?? ). Beide mit festen Punkten und ohne QRB. Was ich aber nicht bestädigen kann, weil ichs nicht weiß, bzw. (noch) nicht bemerkt habe, aber von irwem hier erwähnt wurde.
Trotzdem find ichs besser weil die Ablaufzeiten sehr lang  also ideal für "Tag-Falter" sind. Und es wird ebenso Gutes getan !  

_**ENDE WERBUNG für 70335onWCG / 70335onBOINC*



*_... gleich gibts wieder Schelte ...


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Oktober 2015)

*!! Schelte !!* ...   - du kannst dich als zusammengesch**** betrachten


----------



## Thosch (24. Oktober 2015)

...  ...  ...  ...


----------



## ProfBoom (24. Oktober 2015)

Du wolltest es ja so...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Böse, böse, böse!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Oktober 2015)

Wenigsten Werbung für 70335 


Hab ein Problem mit HFM:
Aus irgend einem Grund holt sich mein HFM die neuen Projekte nicht > trotz mehrfachen Downloadversuch nada 
Aktuell faltet meine 780er eine P9209, aber auch die wird nicht angezeigt obwohl sie bei Standfort in der Liste ist.

Lösungsvorschläge?


----------



## Amigafan (24. Oktober 2015)

Lösung hier: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Darin befinden sich auch die Daten der anderen WU´s dieser "Gruppe": 9207-9213.


----------



## mattinator (24. Oktober 2015)

Guckst Du hier https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=9903&start=555 und etwas weiter vorn in dem Thread. Harlam zieht um auf Github und hat wenig Zeit für HFM.NET.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Oktober 2015)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Lösung hier:
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Danke , läuft wieder wie es soll.


----------



## Amigafan (24. Oktober 2015)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Danke , läuft wieder wie es soll.



Bitte - das ist ein "Nebenprodukt" des Beta-Testens . . .


----------



## LikZ (25. Oktober 2015)

Thosch schrieb:


> _**WERBUNG für 70335onWCG / 70335onBOINC*
> *_
> Nicht nur CPU auch die GPU kann man dort "arbeiten" lassen. GPUGRIP z.Bsp., mit 2 verschiedenen WU-Größen, die s.g. _Long runs ( 8-12h on fastest card ) _oder die _Short runs_ mit glaube ich 2-3h ( ?? ). Beide mit festen Punkten und ohne QRB. Was ich aber nicht bestädigen kann, weil ichs nicht weiß, bzw. (noch) nicht bemerkt habe, aber von irwem hier erwähnt wurde.
> Trotzdem find ichs besser weil die Ablaufzeiten sehr lang  also ideal für "Tag-Falter" sind. Und es wird ebenso Gutes getan !
> ...



Es gibt den QRB... der is aber sehr kulant... innerhalb von 24h +50% Punkte (schafft alles ab GTX960 aufwärts) und innerhalb von 48h +25% punkte


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Oktober 2015)

@Amigafan:
Frage an dich als Beta-Tester:
Sind noch RAM-lastigere Projekte im Anmarsch als die aktuellen Core21's? 

Das die Core21-Projekte nicht gerade allzu RAM-sparsam sind ist ja nichts neues, aber was ich jetzt gerade sehe ist doch etwas heftig > P9209 + 79% fertig gefaltet = 200MB von 16GB noch frei


----------



## Amigafan (25. Oktober 2015)

Derzeit nicht - im Augenblick dürfte das die Spitze sein.
Normalerweise sollten die WU´s genügsamer sein, da sie auch noch mit 4 GiB Ram zurechtkommen sollen - es kann allerdings sein, dass, wenn der Speicher vorhanden ist, dieser auch genutzt wird (eventuell zum Bereithalten von Daten, auf die noch wieder Zugriff erfolgt, da der Ram schneller als jede HDD/SSD ist - aber ).


----------



## XeT (25. Oktober 2015)

Also ich  seit 7 Stunden core 21 ->420mb ram


----------



## Kashura (25. Oktober 2015)

gibt es irgend ein system ob man kleine oder große WU's bekommt?


----------



## XeT (25. Oktober 2015)

client-type normal/advanced  
normal->"klein"
advaned->groß


----------



## brooker (25. Oktober 2015)

... nene. Bitte schaut ins HowTo für den FAH-Client. Da steht es beschrieben. 

@XeT: diese Auswahl funktioniert nur, wenn Stanford die WU so definiert. Nach meinen Erkenntnisse funktioniert aktuelle leider nur "small" für Nvidia - WUs 0x15, und ""beta" - nur für beta-User. Habe das Bumblebee schon auf den Wunschzettel für Weihnachten schreiben lassen 



mattinator schrieb:


> "client-type" "small" geht überhaupt nicht, nur "max-packet-size" "small".


----------



## Muschkote (25. Oktober 2015)

@XeT
Dem kann ich nicht zustimmen.

Ich meine, dass sollte die Option: *"max-packet-size" *sein
die Werte dazu sind: *"small", "normal" oder "big"* (WU Grössen etwa 5, 10 oder 500MB)

Da ich bis jetzt noch keine GPU-WUs grösser als 5MB gesehen habe, dürfte die Option obsolet sein.

@Kashura
Ich denke daher *nein*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Oktober 2015)

@Muschkote:
Ich muss da brooker zustimmen was "max-packet-size" in Kombination mit "small" angeht:
Damit holt sich meine 750 Ti nur Core15 (praktisch für Pausen da keine Verluste aufgrund fehlendem QRB ) > ohne "small" holt sie sich auch Core18.


----------



## XeT (25. Oktober 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> ... nene. Bitte schaut ins HowTo für den FAH-Client. Da steht es beschrieben.
> 
> @XeT: diese Auswahl funktioniert nur, wenn Stanford die WU so definiert. Nach meinen Erkenntnisse funktioniert aktuelle leider nur "small" für Nvidia - WUs 0x15, und ""beta" - nur für beta-User. Habe das Bumblebee schon auf den Wunschzettel für Weihnachten schreiben lassen



Name: client-type
 Value: advanced
 und bestätigen mit "OK" - das bringt euch große Work-Units mit ordentlich PointsPerDay ein 

was sind dort große WUs?

Der Client nimmt bei meiner Nano: Normal, advanced und beta an


----------



## brooker (25. Oktober 2015)

... wie gesagt, dass funktioniert aktuell leider nicht, da keine WUs dafür definiert worden sind. Die Erklärung stammt von der Mainsite.


----------



## Amigafan (25. Oktober 2015)

*@Muschkote*

Das ist falsch - die größten GPU-WU´s haben eine *Downloadgröße* von fast *52MiB*!

Als Beispiel hier ein Auszug aus einem Log:


Spoiler



. . .
18:09:30:WU00:FS00ownloading 51.58MiB
  . . .
18:10:30:WU00:FS00ownload 92.81%
18:10:34:WU00:FS00ownload complete
18:10:34:WU00:FS00:Received Unit: id:00 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:9639 run:1 clone:8 gen:2 core:0x21 unit:0x00000002ab436c9b5609bee38b85bc10
18:10:34:WU00:FS00:Starting
18:10:34:WU00:FS00:Running FahCore: "D:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Markus/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/ATI/R600/Core_21.fah/FahCore_21.exe -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 4436 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor ati
18:10:34:WU00:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 5016
18:10:34:WU00:FS00:Core PID:2328
18:10:34:WU00:FS00:FahCore 0x21 started
18:10:35:WU00:FS00:0x21:*********************** Log Started 2015-10-10T18:10:34Z ***********************
18:10:35:WU00:FS00:0x21roject: 9639 (Run 1, Clone 8, Gen 2)
 . . .



Daneben existieren noch welche, die "nur" etwa *18MiB* haben - alles neuere Projekte unter *Core21*.


----------



## Muschkote (25. Oktober 2015)

@A.Meier-PS3
Mal im Ernst, wer will denn mit Absicht Core15er WUs falten? Ich kann mich erinnern, dass einige Leute (incl. mir) das Falten wegen der 15er eingestellt hatten.
Und welchen Wert hast du denn bei der Einstellung "client-type" drin? Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass beim Wert "advanced" noch 15er kommen.
Vieleicht liefert ja die entsprechende Kombination der beiden Optionen (also "client-type" *nicht* gesetzt sollte *normal* ergeben und "max-packet-size" *small*) die 15er WUs. 
Ich habe diese Kombination noch nicht getestet, weil ich aufs verrecken auch keine 15er mehr sehen will, was ineffizienteres gibt oder gab es wohl kaum.


----------



## Muschkote (25. Oktober 2015)

@Amigafan
ich vergaß zu schreiben, dass ich nur mit Nvidia Karten falte und da trifft meine Aussage bis jetzt zu.


----------



## brooker (25. Oktober 2015)

... ich habe mit Einzel-Einstellungen und Kombis daraus versucht WUs gezielt zu bekommen. Keine Chance - ich bekam immer einen Mix aus 0x18 und 0x21 bei Nvidia. Auch die Anzahl der zu faltenden Atome variierte von 4000 bis größer 100K. Ich habe das Gefühl, dass diese Selektionsmöglichkiet derzeit nicht belegt ist. Ausnahme sind die 0x15 die es für Nvidia auf max-packet-size "small" gibt.

Bei AMD ist es das Selbe, nur gibt es da ausschließlich 0x17 und 0x21 (die meistens).


Es passt aber zu unserem Leitsatz - Wir falten was uns vor die GPU kommt!


----------



## Stefan84 (25. Oktober 2015)

Auch mit der 980 Ti muss ich mich mit den Treiber-Abstürzen rumplagen... Das kanns doch echt nicht sein 
Wenn sie faltet darf ich keine Seite aufmachen die bewegte Bilder enthält, dann kommt sofort der "nette" Hinweis darauf das der Treiber zurückgesetzt wurde... Langsam nervt mich das echt tierisch!


----------



## mattinator (25. Oktober 2015)

Hardwarebeschleunigung im Browser ausgeschaltet ?


----------



## brooker (25. Oktober 2015)

... du arbeitest mit Mozilla Firefox?


----------



## Stefan84 (25. Oktober 2015)

Beides: ja 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin im Moment echt ratlos woran das liegen soll, ich hatte exakt das gleiche Sys unter Win 7, da gab es NIE solche Probleme wie jetzt mit Win 10...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Oktober 2015)

Muschkote schrieb:


> @A.Meier-PS3
> Mal im Ernst, wer will denn mit Absicht Core15er WUs falten?


Ich zum Beispiel.

Das die Core15-Projekte für einen 24/7-Falter bzw. jemanden mit einer sehr leistungsfähigen Karte die die WU's innerhalb weniger Stunden durchfaltet uninteressant sind, brauchen wir gar nicht diskutieren > da bin ich bei dir (meine 780er im Server lässt grüssen).

Auf den 1. Blick sind die Core15 aufgrund des fehlenden QRB lausig bezahlt, aber ich sehe mit dem 2. Blick den Vorteil dieser WU's > Extrem lange Deadlines 
Bei der aktuellen P7620 hab ich sage und schreibe 38 Tage zur 1. Deadline 
Zum Vergleich: Meine 780er faltet momentan eine P9626 (Core21), die hat gerade mal 3 Tage bis 1. Deadline wo es noch Bonuspunkte gibt.

Meine 750 Ti steckt im 1090T-Rechner mit dem ich nur noch falte wenn ich gerade dran sitze, sprich F@H läuft in der Grundidee (es werden nur die freien Kapazitäten genutzt) > sehr unregelmässige Faltzeiten.

Kannst dir ja denken das bei einer so unregelmässigen Falterei eine Core18 oder 21 innerhalb der Deadline wo es noch Bonus gibt, ohne zusätzliche Faltzeit nicht zu schaffen ist. 

Um das Ganze noch mit ein paar Zahlen zu veranschaulichen wie es bei meinem Faltverhalten mit der 750 Ti aussieht:
Core15 (P7620): ~12h Faltzeit = 3-5 Tage > 14'093 Punkte 
Core21 (P9626): ~24h Faltzeit = 6-10 Tage > 4'300 Basispunkte


Sicher könnte man noch argumentieren "lohnt sich doch nicht!"
Meine Antwort > Wieso soll ich die brach liegende Leistung meines Rechner nicht nutzen wenn ich eh dran bin und sie gerade nicht brauche? 



Zur Frage wegen den Optionen:
Hab nur "max-packet-size" "small" drin.



@Stefan84:
Ich würde es mal mit einem anderem Browser versuchen, gibt ja genug Auswahl bis das Problem behoben ist und du zu Firefox zurückkehren kannst.


----------



## Amigafan (25. Oktober 2015)

*@Muschkote*


Nur zur Info - Core21 WU´s gibt es seit Juni 2015 - auch für Windows, erste "Vertreter": WU9704 und 9712. 
Seit dem 14. August ist der Core21 V0.0.11 "advanced", seit dem 20.August "FAH" - also "öffentlich" - mit oben genannten WU´s.

Daher:
Öffne einmal das Cores-Verzeichnis - und Du findest dort garantiert Core21 (Win7: AppData/Roaming/FahClient/Cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/ . . ., Linux: var/lib/fahclient/cores/ . . . ) . . .


----------



## simder (25. Oktober 2015)

Stefan84 schrieb:


> Auch mit der 980 Ti muss ich mich mit den Treiber-Abstürzen rumplagen... Das kanns doch echt nicht sein
> Wenn sie faltet darf ich keine Seite aufmachen die bewegte Bilder enthält, dann kommt sofort der "nette" Hinweis darauf das der Treiber zurückgesetzt wurde... Langsam nervt mich das echt tierisch!


Hab das auch ist aber weniger  geworden mit  neueren Treibern. 
Ich habe mich damit abgefunden


----------



## Amigafan (26. Oktober 2015)

*@Win10-Nutzer*

Macht Euch bitte damit vertraut, dass diese Probleme noch nicht gelöst sind - es gibt auch im FoldingForum Falter, die unter Win10 Probleme mit Abstürzen haben (nVidia-GPU).

Dazu auch eine *Warnung*:
Wer vorher Win7 Home benutzt hat, gilt unter Win10 als "Beta- bzw. "Stabilitätstester" für Updates - und diese *Updates lassen sich nicht planen*.
Das heißt ganz konkret:
Ihr bekommt Updates immer dann, wenn sie von Microsoft freigegeben wurden und könnt weder diese *Updates verhindern* noch den Zeitpunkt festlegen!
Damit geht auch ein eventueller Neustart einher - und spätestens dann wird das Falten unterbrochen.
Da dabei nicht auf Checkpoints o. Ä. geachtet wird, steht auch zu befürchten, dass so manche WU "gehimmelt" wird - und der vorherige Fortschritt fort ist (bzw. natürlich die WU!).

Mein Tipp daher:
Finger weg von Win10 - das ist zum Falten noch nicht ausgereift genug bzw - als Home-Version - schlicht ungeeignet (auch wenn nicht täglich ein Update stattfindet).


----------



## Stefan84 (26. Oktober 2015)

Wegen den Updates habe ich extra Win 10 Pro  Somit kann ich die Updates deaktivieren bzw. einstellen das nicht automatisch neu gestartet wird (was es auch nicht tut)...


----------



## XeT (26. Oktober 2015)

Also meine amds haben keine Treiberprobleme. Kann sogar nebenher zocken, einzig die PPDs sacken dann ab. Mein Rechner hatte auch noch nie selbst das Update durchgeführt. Klar ich lade es runter, installiert wird bei mir aber nur bei neustart oder herunterfahren, trotz 10home.

edit: Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob es die Nano oder das Netzteil ist, aber mein System kackt teilweise nach beenden einer WU ab oder wenn ich 17er Falte. Treiber hab ich den entsprechenden für die nano drauf.


----------



## ZobRombie (26. Oktober 2015)

Sagt einmal, hat es irgendwelche besonderen Vorteile, wenn ich eine Quadro oder FirePro zum Falten verwenden würde? Sind die "stabiler" gebaut und besser für einen Langzeit-24h-Betrieb geeignet?


----------



## Loebstraus (26. Oktober 2015)

Die Überlegung hatte ich auch schon bzw. XeonPhi etc zum laufen zu bringen aber mir wurde gesagt das zumindest die XeonPhi keinen nennens wärten Aufschwung bringen.


----------



## ZobRombie (26. Oktober 2015)

Ja bzw. meinen Recherchen nach kann man Phi und F@H gar nicht erst zum Laufen bringen. Mich interessiert das mit der Pro-Linie auch nur, weil ich heut gelesen habe, dass es derzeit von AMD ein 50% Cashback Angebot auf FirePros gibt. Vermutlich würde ich mangels Firma nicht unter die Teilnahme-Bedingung fallen, aber falls es sich lohnen würde, kann man es ja zumindest versuchen.

EDIT: 
Ich kann es ja eigentlich mal verlinken, falls jemand von euch konkret Interesse hätte: AMD FirePro?
Aber vielleicht wusste davon auch schon jeder..


----------



## mattinator (26. Oktober 2015)

Die eigentlichen Vorteile der Quadro oder FirePro liegen in speziell für den kommerziellen Einsatz ausgelegten Stärken (CAD-Treiber, Support, Double Precision ...). Für's Folding zählen eigentlich nur die Anzahl der Shader, deren (Integer-)Rohleistung sowie deren Takt. Nach diesen Kriterien dürfte sich auch bei größeren Rabatten keine der o.g. lohnen.


----------



## ZobRombie (26. Oktober 2015)

Danke dir, das dachte ich mir fast schon, dass es primär um zertifizierte Treiber und Garantie geht.


----------



## XeT (26. Oktober 2015)

So meine Tri-X bittet um einen neuen Besitzer. Bei Interesse klicken sie hier: 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/verkaeufe/411974-v-sapphire-r9-290-tri-x-oc.html#post7791998


----------



## ZobRombie (26. Oktober 2015)

Viel Glück beim Verkauf XeT - und bzgl. der Nano: allzeit frohes Falten!


----------



## Stefan84 (27. Oktober 2015)

Ich weiß wir hatten das Thema hier schon mal, und irgendwo war auch ein Link zum entsprechenden Forum, aber offenbar bin ich grad zu blöd das zu finden 
Wie war das nochmal das man die Prozesse im Taskmanager dauerhauft auf "hoch" stellen kann und dies nicht bei jeder WU neu machen muss?


----------



## Loebstraus (27. Oktober 2015)

Bills Prozess Manager


----------



## brooker (27. Oktober 2015)

... im HowTo zum FAH-Client ist das unter Optimierungen hinterlegt


----------



## Stefan84 (27. Oktober 2015)

Danke hab es gefunden 
Gleich mal runtergeladen und installiert.


----------



## ZobRombie (27. Oktober 2015)

Da macht man sich ja Gedanken ums Falten, um denkbare Builds, Platzverbrauch, Energiekonsum und Co. und dann seh ich heute, es gibt ja schon kleine Faltrechner zu kaufen: ASRock Rack 3U8G-C612 8-Way GPU Server Review

So etwas stelle ich mir vor meinem geistigen Auge im Faltzimmer auf Bumblestein vor. 

Aber ich gelobe feierlich, mich für die gute Sache und auf (kurz oder) lang zumindest in die Richtung zu bewegen.


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Oktober 2015)

Coole Sache das


----------



## Loebstraus (27. Oktober 2015)

ZobRombie schrieb:


> Da macht man sich ja Gedanken ums Falten, um denkbare Builds, Platzverbrauch, Energiekonsum und Co. und dann seh ich heute, es gibt ja schon kleine Faltrechner zu kaufen: ASRock Rack 3U8G-C612 8-Way GPU Server Review
> 
> So etwas stelle ich mir vor meinem geistigen Auge im Faltzimmer auf Bumblestein vor.
> 
> Aber ich gelobe feierlich, mich für die gute Sache und auf (kurz oder) lang zumindest in die Richtung zu bewegen.



Das ding hatten wir uns auch mal angeschaut^^
Aber die Lösung wie sie jetzt ist , doch besser -.-


----------



## ZobRombie (27. Oktober 2015)

Höher, schneller, weiter und vor allem teurer geht ja immer. Und warte ein paar Jahre, da ist irgendeine Single-GPU möglicherweise gleich schnell wie so ein vollbestückter Server mit heutigem Ist-Stand. Davon abgesehen, was das Ding für einen Krach machen muss.
Aber ich fand es ein bisserl lustig.

Und deine Lösung ist auf jeden Fall besser! Denn während ich bei diesem ASRock Rack einfach nur schmunzeln muss, hast du etwas in die Realität umgesetzt, das auch tatsächlich faltet und keine Phantasie-Aufgaben löst, sondern richtige WUs.


----------



## XeT (28. Oktober 2015)

So Heute kommt das neue Netzteil, ist dies nicht das Problem muss wohl die Nano getauscht werden  optional werde ich nochmal das Mainboard testen.


----------



## Kashura (28. Oktober 2015)

versteh ich das richtig. das wenn ich eine WU am Stück falte mehr Punkte bekomme wie wenn ich dies in Etappen mache?


----------



## ZobRombie (28. Oktober 2015)

Zumindest wenn du über den Desktop Client mit Passkey faltest, weil du dann neben den Basispunkten noch die Bonuspunkte für schnelle Bearbeitung bekommst. Und je länger die Bearbeitung der WU dauert, desto mehr schwinden die Bonuspunkte.


----------



## Kashura (28. Oktober 2015)

find ich persönlich eher falsch den Ansatz. So könnte ich einfach nur eine WU pro Tag falten lassen anstatt eine bestimmte Stundenzahl. Da hat das Projekt aber mehr von wenn ich unabhängig von WU's falte. Naja was solls mir sind die Punkte eigentlich Wurst


----------



## XeT (28. Oktober 2015)

Liegt an der WU. Wenn du in der Zeit 1,5 schaffst, hast du in 2 Tagen: 2 Voll 1 geminderter Bonus
Das ist nich immer mehr als 2.
Da die Zeiten aber sehr variieren geht das eh nicht und jede fertige WU sind Punkte.


----------



## blaubär (28. Oktober 2015)

Hallo Leute! Ich will auch bei F@H einsteigen und habe laut Bumblebees "[HowTo] - Anleitung Einrichtung FAH Client 7.4.4" (Vielen Dank für diese Anleitung!)  den Clienten eingerichtet. Leider bekommt meine GPU keine WU, sondern nur die CPU.  Mein System ist ein Athlon X2 6000 mit einer Nvidia 8800GT (ich weiß, Steinzeithardware ). 
Ich bekomme immer folgende Fehlermeldung:



> 13:31:01:WARNING:WU01:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.45:80': Empty work server assignment
> 13:31:01:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.204:80
> 13:31:01:WARNING:WU01:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.204:80': Empty work server assignment
> 13:31:01:ERROR:WU01:FS01:Exception: Could not get an assignment



Ich habe schon etwas im Internet recherchiert, aber konnte mein Problem nicht lösen. Treiber ist aktuell, habe ich letztens erst aktualisiert. Was kann ich noch tun?


----------



## Haxti (28. Oktober 2015)

Eine Festplatte aus dem RAID1 im Server ist durch. Dieses Wochenende wird er dann ausgetauscht. Daher erstmal Faltpause


----------



## Amigafan (28. Oktober 2015)

Hallo blaubär,

herzlich Willkommen in unserem Team.
Leider eine schlechte Nachricht für Dich - die verwendete Grafikkarte wird von Folding@home offiziell nicht mehr unterstützt - daher auch der Hinweis im Log: Empty work server assignment - was soviel heißt, dass für Deine GPU keine *W*ork*U*nits (*WU´s*) vorhanden sind.

Daher empfehle ich Dir auch, für die CPU den *NaCl* zu benutzten - ein Client, der speziell für leistungsschwächere CPU´s Projekte bereitstellt.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Oktober 2015)

@blaubär:
Leider ist deine GPU schlicht zu alt > für die gibt es keine WU's mehr. 

Amigafan war schneller.


----------



## blaubär (28. Oktober 2015)

Danke ihr beiden! Ok, dann hab ich ja schon zwei Gründe, mir bald nen neuen PC zuzulegen!  Werde mir mal das NaCL-Projekt anschauen.


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Oktober 2015)

Hallo blaubär - und willkommen bei uns
Du wirst von uns jede Hilfe bekommen die du brauchst; wir sind fast schon mehr als ein Team - mehr eine Familie
Und so sind auch - als Team -  die Anleitungen enstanden
Ich bin bloss die Galionsfigur - einer muss ja schliesslich vorne am Schiff unter dem Bugspriet angebunden sein


----------



## XeT (28. Oktober 2015)

Bumble so war das aber nicht. Du bist doch erst seit deiner Meuterei vorne am Schiff weil du beim Kielholen hängen geblieben bist


----------



## blaubär (28. Oktober 2015)

Danke auch all den anderen für die tolle Arbeit!


----------



## Stefan84 (28. Oktober 2015)

XeT schrieb:


> Bumble so war das aber nicht. Du bist doch erst seit deiner Meuterei vorne am Schiff weil du beim Kielholen hängen geblieben bist






Die Punkte schwanken die letzten beiden Tage ja wieder mal mächtig, hab erst gedacht mit meiner Ti wäre was nicht in Ordnung... Aber was tut man nicht alles für die Wissenschaft (BTW: Wissenschaft ist doch eh nur die dreisteste Form der Behauptung, so lange bis ein anderer kommt und sagt "Nö is nich" glauben wir das doch alles ).


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (28. Oktober 2015)

Warum sagt mir von euch eigentlich niermand, dass ich total bescheuert bin 

Ich habe meine Kiste immer mit dem NaCl-Client 24/7 Falten lassen ... Habe dabei um die 14000-17000 Punkte am TAG bekommen, bei einem Verbrauch von ca 100 Watt.
Lasse ich immer mal eine WU mit Graka Falten bekomme ich in 5 - 10 Stunden 40000-80000 Punkte bei einem Verbrauch von ca. 250 Watt ... Wenn man das aufs Jahr und Pro Tag ausrechnet, bezahle ich mit der Graka ca die Hälte als würde ich den CPU durch weg falten lassen ...
Wo doof war ich denn 

P.S. ... Ich bin auch auf eine GTX980Ti umgestiegen ... Nur leider iss die gerade wieder zurück in die RMA 



Stefan84 schrieb:


> (BTW: Wissenschaft ist doch eh nur die dreisteste Form der Behauptung, so lange bis ein anderer kommt und sagt "Nö is nich" glauben wir das doch alles ).



Gott sei dank, musst du in der Wissenschaft Beweisen, nicht behaupten


----------



## Stefan84 (28. Oktober 2015)

@SnakeByte:
Du bist total bescheuert  

Genau aus diesem Grund falte ich nur am Lappi Kochsalz, auf dem "Big Rechner" hingegen knabbert meistens nur die 980 Ti, nur ab und an darf sich die CPU auch mal austoben. Punkteteschnisch kommt auf jeden Fall mehr rum als beim NaCl.
Hoffen wir mal das deine neue Karte bald bei dir aufschlägt und auch tadellos funktionert.


----------



## blaubär (28. Oktober 2015)

Hier (Team 70335's contributions to Folding@home) stimmt die angegebene Homepage nicht. Dort steht pcgh*w*.de, da hat sich wohl ein 'w' eingeschlichen. Ist jemand Gruppenadmin oder so, der das ändern kann?


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Oktober 2015)

blaubär schrieb:


> Hier (Team 70335's contributions to Folding@home) stimmt die angegebene Homepage nicht. Dort steht pcgh*w*.de, da hat sich wohl ein 'w' eingeschlichen. Ist jemand Gruppenadmin oder so, der das ändern kann?



Interessant - ist noch keinem bisher aufgefallen 

Ich kümmer mich drum


----------



## XeT (28. Oktober 2015)

So das dekadente P11 550Watt ist verbaut mal gucken ob es jetzt wieder läuft. 

edit: Da klatschen die mir direkt eine 10 Stunden WU vorn Latz oO

2 Stunden und noch kein Absturz


----------



## brooker (28. Oktober 2015)

... luschert mal in meine Stats - das hat die GTX 950 erwerkelt


----------



## ProfBoom (28. Oktober 2015)

10 Stunden WUs sind bei mir die kleinen 

Die 92xx Projekte sind bisher die größten: 30 Stunden...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Oktober 2015)

Habt ihr auch bei dem Core21-Projekt P9635 das Problem mit einem ständig springenden Takt? 
Meine 780er wechselt im Sekundenrhythmus ihren Takt :
Normalerweise faltet sie 1238MHz > bei der P9635 pendelt der Takt zwischen 1189, 1202, 1209, 1215, 1221 und 1225MHz hin und her.

Bei der ersten P9635 (Run 1, Clone 0, Gen 50) dachte ich noch ne einzelne faule WU, aber jetzt gerade faltet sie die zweite P9635 (Run 0, Clone 34, Gen 3) und hier das gleiche Verhalten.

Neustart des Faltserver behebt das Problem nicht und bei der Ersten ist bei 65% der Grafiktreiber abgeschmiert ohne allerdings die WU dabei zu Himmeln.


----------



## XeT (29. Oktober 2015)

Also meine große core21 ist bei ca. 25% mit error gelöscht worden. Muss zuhause mal in den log gucken, die kleine danach war np


----------



## mattinator (29. Oktober 2015)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Normalerweise faltet sie 1238MHz > bei der P9635 pendelt der Takt zwischen 1189, 1202, 1209, 1215, 1221 und 1225MHz hin und her.


Konsequent das OC reduzieren, die Projekte sind sehr "empfindlich". Die Karte wird wohl in's Temperatur- und / oder Power-Limit laufen und deshalb der ständig wechselnde GPU Boost.


----------



## Amigafan (29. Oktober 2015)

Das Projekt 9635  scheint dasselbe "Verhalten" an den Tag zu legen wie Projekt  9634 - mögliche Hintergründe dazu - u.A. das Laufen der (nVidia)-GPU´s  in das Power-Limit und damit verbunden auftretende Fehler sowie mögliche Abhilfe - werden im  FoldingForum diskutiert.

Ich selbst hatte bis jetzt eine 9634 auf  meiner  GTX970, die fehlerfrei lief sowie eine 9635 - allerdings auf  meiner R9 290 - und bei AMD-GPU´s  sind dererlei Probleme bis jetzt  unbekannt . . .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. Oktober 2015)

mattinator schrieb:


> Konsequent das OC reduzieren, die Projekte sind sehr "empfindlich". Die Karte wird wohl in's Temperatur- und / oder Power-Limit laufen und deshalb der ständig wechselnde GPU Boost.


Temperatur-Limit von der GPU-Chip kann ich sicher ausschließen > auch wen es nur ein Hybridkühler ist, durch das Einbinden in den WaKü-Kreislauf kommt Chip nur sehr selten auf 57°C (Regel 54°C).
Ob die SpaWa's das Problem kann ich nicht ausschließen:
Diese werden soviel ich weiss größtenteils über die Lüfter gekühlt.

Ich teste bei Gelegenheit mal was passiert wenn ich das OC komplett entferne.


----------



## XeT (29. Oktober 2015)

00:31:12:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 600000 out of 2500000 steps (24%)
00:31:13:WU00:FS01:0x21:Bad State detected... attempting to resume from last good checkpoint
01:01:33:WU00:FS01:0x21:ERROR:exception: First periodic box vector must be parallel to x.
01:01:33:WU00:FS01:0x21:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
01:01:33:WU00:FS01:0x21:Saving result file log.txt
01:01:33:WU00:FS01:0x21:Folding@home Core Shutdown: BAD_WORK_UNIT
01:01:33:WARNING:WU00:FS01:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
01:01:33:WU00:FS01:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:9206 run:0 clone:1353 gen:2 core:0x21 unit:0x00000014664f2dd056202acad187b954


----------



## mattinator (29. Oktober 2015)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ich teste bei Gelegenheit mal was passiert wenn ich das OC komplett entferne.


Hier gibt es noch einen sehr interessanten Hinweis: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...llion-ppd-folder-entsteht-18.html#post7798280. Mal sehen, ob wir ohne BIOS-Mod irgendwie den VRAM-Takt im P2 state herunterbekommen.


----------



## XeT (29. Oktober 2015)

Was hat das eigentlich mit den Nvidia exclusive WUs auf sich? Ich darf nur core 17 und 21  Falten. Wenn bei mir aus einem Fehler eine 18er lädt gibt es direkt error


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. Oktober 2015)

mattinator schrieb:


> Hier gibt es noch einen sehr interessanten Hinweis: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...llion-ppd-folder-entsteht-18.html#post7798280. Mal sehen, ob wir ohne BIOS-Mod irgendwie den VRAM-Takt im P2 state herunterbekommen.


Reicht es nicht den VRAM den Takt zu reduzieren?


----------



## mattinator (29. Oktober 2015)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Reicht es nicht den VRAM den Takt zu reduzieren?


Es gibt für jeden P-State einen eigenen VRAM-Takt und Folding läuft nicht im "Standard-P-State" für Spiele. Unter Linux ist jedoch (bisher) nur für diesen P-State der VRAM-Takt änderbar, nicht für den P2-State. Im Windows hatte ich das auch mit dem Nvidia Inspector gemacht, das nutzt unter Linux jedoch nix.


----------



## Mr.Knister (29. Oktober 2015)

Semi-OT: 

Mein Kaveri-Mainboard befindet sich zur Zeit im Backofen. Drückt mir die Daumen 

Gelingt die Aktion, wird heute Nacht hoffentlich noch die erste WU gefaltet.


----------



## Bumblebee (29. Oktober 2015)

Mr.Knister schrieb:


> Semi-OT:
> 
> Mein Kaveri-Mainboard befindet sich zur Zeit im Backofen. Drückt mir die Daumen



Ich hoffe, dass du nicht zu viel Mozzarella drauf getan hast 
Good luck mit dem backen


----------



## mattinator (29. Oktober 2015)

mattinator schrieb:


> Es gibt für jeden P-State einen eigenen VRAM-Takt und Folding läuft nicht im "Standard-P-State" für Spiele.


Komisch, irgendwie habe ich es gerade scheinbar hinbekommen, dass GPU-Folding unter Linux im P3-State läuft. Kann sein, dass das durch einen bestimmten Aufruf von nvidia-smi oder nvidia-settings passiert ist. Oder es war vielleicht sogar schon vorher so, durch den aktuellen Treiber oder andere Aktionen. Da mein conky-Monitor-Programm nicht ständig aktiv ist, habe ich auf den aktuellen P-State gar nicht mehr geachtet. Mit nvidia-settings kann man auch die VRAM-Clock für den P3-State ändern, was in der aktuellen Situation also die aktive VRAM-Clock betrifft. Das hat gerade korrekt funktioniert. Wenn ich mal eine GPU-Projekt-Pause erwische, werde ich das nach einem Reboot überprüfen. Wenn der Zustand gezielt wiederherstellbar ist, dass der GPU-Client im P3-State läuft, steht einer gezielten VRAM-Untertaktung für die empfindlichen Core21-Projekte (s. https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=28226) nichts mehr im Wege.


----------



## Mr.Knister (29. Oktober 2015)

Trotz mehrfachen Backens erreicht das Board nicht einmal das UEFI-Setup  Keine Ahnung, was da kaputt ist, mit bloßem Auge sichtbar jedenfalls nichts. Naja, den Versuch war's wert, gibt's halt ein neues.


----------



## brooker (29. Oktober 2015)

Mein Beileid. 
Für was wird denn für  ein neuer Untersetzung benötigt? Evtl kann ich mit meinem aktuellen Fuhrpark was probieren oder aushelfen?


----------



## mattinator (30. Oktober 2015)

mattinator schrieb:


> Komisch, irgendwie habe ich es gerade scheinbar hinbekommen, dass GPU-Folding unter Linux im P3-State läuft.


Es ist reproduzierbar, hier gibt es eine kleine Anleitung: https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=28226&p=280437#p280437. Möglicherweise funktioniert es nicht mit allen Treibern, aber das können unsere Linux-Folder leicht prüfen. Sollte beim Test jedoch kein (empfindliches) Core21-Projekt laufen, da die VRAM-Clock vom P2- zum P0-State erhöht wird. Während meiner Tests sind 9430-er Core18-Projekte gelaufen, hat sie nicht gestört. Ich werde dann mal meine "Linux-Folding-Helfer-Scripts" für VRAM-Clock-Reduzierung anpassen, das braucht aber noch ein wenig Zeit und Ruhe (am Wochenende).


----------



## Mr.Knister (30. Oktober 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> Für was wird denn für  ein neuer Untersetzung benötigt?



Primär nichts unmittelbar Folding-bezogenes - kompakt-Werktags-Gaming-System. Doch wenn ich ihn schon habe, kann ich auf dem 7850K auch mal das Falten erproben.

Das erste (oben erwähnte) Mainboard habe ich defekt erworben, das zweite war blöderweise FM2 ohne "+" 
Falls Du eins in uATX loswerden willst, kannst Du mir gerne ein Angebot machen.

War doch an mich gerichtet, oder?  An der Untersetzung habe ich nichts auszusetzen


----------



## brooker (30. Oktober 2015)

@mr.knister; )
Jepp. Meinte Dich. Hab leider nur Boards hier mit fester Cpu drauf.


----------



## XeT (30. Oktober 2015)

Wenn du mit deinen Daten Fertig bist muss ich mal im brookerstore einkaufen


----------



## brooker (30. Oktober 2015)

... gern. in einer Woche bin ich offentlich fertig, dann kannst alles haben


----------



## XeT (30. Oktober 2015)

also für nen 5er nehm ich alles. Sonst nehm ich nur teile


----------



## Stefan84 (30. Oktober 2015)

Hach wenn es doch immer so wär'... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brooker (30. Oktober 2015)

... super, diese kleinen 0x21er. Schön das Du eine bekommen hast.  Leider sind die großen Brüder sehr zahlreich. Dem OneMillion verhageln diese großen 0x21er regelmäßig das Ergebnis, denn sie werfen deutlich unter 300K PPDs ab.


----------



## XeT (30. Oktober 2015)

Meine Nano macht aus den großen 250k aus den kleinen über 300k. Wird Zeit für 14nm und 1mio pro karte. Was natürlich auch fehlt WUs die die Radeons auslasten.  Wenn ich AC3 auf max mit 4K nich flüssig nebenher zocken kann ist da was faul.


----------



## arcDaniel (30. Oktober 2015)

XeT schrieb:


> Meine Nano macht aus den großen 250k aus den kleinen über 300k. Wird Zeit für 14nm und 1mio pro karte. Was natürlich auch fehlt WUs die die Radeons auslasten.  Wenn ich AC3 auf max mit 4K nich flüssig nebenher zocken kann ist da was faul.



Wie ist denn die Auslastung der Nano während des Faltens?


----------



## XeT (30. Oktober 2015)

100%, hab vorher aber auch schon AC2 mit der 290 in den gleichen Einstellungen Gespielt. Es kommt vereinzelnd zu Artefakten bei Schatten aber das war es dann auch schon.  Gleiches Spiel bei Heros of the Storm. Aber man erkennt ja an den PPDs der Radeons das die nicht richtig ausgelastet werden. Denn ihre Leistung landet nicht im Eiweiß.


----------



## Amigafan (30. Oktober 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> ... super, diese kleinen 0x21er. Schön das Du eine bekommen hast.  Leider sind die großen Brüder sehr zahlreich. Dem OneMillion verhageln diese großen 0x21er regelmäßig das Ergebnis, denn sie werfen deutlich unter 300K PPDs ab.



Du meinst bestimmt die beiden Projekte 9205 und 9206 - dass sind die einzig mir bekannten, die unter 300K für eine GTX970 "in the Wild" entlassen wurden.
(Leider hab ich diesen Beta-Test "verpeilt"  - sonst wären die PPD garantiert höher . . . )


----------



## mattinator (30. Oktober 2015)

mattinator schrieb:


> Es ist reproduzierbar, hier gibt es eine kleine Anleitung: https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=28226&p=280437#p280437.


Sh.., es wäre so schön gewesen. Funktioniert zwar wie im verlinkten Thread beschrieben, hat jedoch ein kleines aber entscheidendes Problem:
Die höhere VRAM-Basis-Clock des P0 State abzüglich der hierfür maximalen Untertaktung  (Parameter GPUMemoryTransferRateOffset für nvidia-settings) ergibt genau die nicht veränderliche VRAM-Basis-Clock des bisher fixierten P2 States. Also wie gewonnen, so zerronnen. Vielleicht finde ichja  noch einen Trick die Limits zu verändern.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. Oktober 2015)

@mattinator: Schade. 
Ich drück dir die Dauen das du was findest.


----------



## Amigafan (30. Oktober 2015)

Vieleicht hilft es ja schon, das Falten unter State P3 laufen zu lassen - also mit vollem max. Speichertakt . . .


----------



## mattinator (30. Oktober 2015)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Vieleicht hilft es ja schon, das Falten unter State P3 laufen zu lassen - also mit vollem max. Speichertakt . . .



Nicht wirklich, ein 9635-er Core21-Projekt ist nach  3 x Bad State abgeschmiert. Für die Core18-Projekte könnte mit dem höheren Speichertakt vllt. etwas mehr herauskommen. Wenn überhaupt, dann  sicher nur marginal. Und dann bestimmt mit unverhältnismäßig höherem Verbrauch. Aber es wird ja wieder neue Treiber-Versionen geben, möglicherweise hilft das dann. Bis dahin "tune" ich das OC für die Core21-Projekte herunter.


----------



## JeansOn (30. Oktober 2015)

*So,  ihr PPD-Fuchser, ihr Energieeffizienzler, ihr ...*

ich habe diese Woche an einer Aktion meines Energieversorgers teilgenommen und einen LED-Lampenkoffer zum TEST des Inhaltes für das Wochenende überlassen bekommen. Natürlich hat man mir gesagt, daß es sich nur um eine kleine Auswahl handelt.

Was soll ich sagen ...? Meine in Sachen Licht (Lichtfarbe und Helligkeit) recht sensible Frau ist begeistert. Die LED mit 2700K werden angeschafft. Nicht sofort, aber wenn eine Auswechslung nötig ist. Als Fazit für mich ist eine *Halbierung* des Stromverbrauchs gegenüber Energiesparlampen bei einem Wechsel möglich. 

Nachteile der Energiesparlame ist in meinen Augen
-der Inhaltsstoff Quecksilber 
-die begrenzte Schaltfestigkeit
-das langsame "Hochfahren" der Helligkeit nach dem Einschalten

In meinem Fall ist die 1) und die 6) Favorit, weil das Licht nicht nur nach oben und zur Seite gehen kann, sondern auch nach unten streut. 
Besonders die 6) hat es uns angetan, das ist die klare Lampe im Koffer. In dem Glas der Lampe befinden sich mehrere rot aussehende, den Glühfäden einer Lampe nachempfundene Lichtquellen. Total interessant. Schon deshalb meine ich, hat es sich gelohnt, den LED-Koffer zu leihen.
Dummerweise sind 1) und 6) die beiden teuersten Lampen im Koffer und man muß da wohl mal aktiv nach einem besseren Preis fahnden.

Damit der geneigte Energiesparer  etwas zum Gucken hat, füge ich mal die Anlagen bei.


----------



## brooker (30. Oktober 2015)

Schaue mal bei Hornbach. Die haben mittlerweile ein paar ordentliche LEDs im Angebot.


----------



## brooker (30. Oktober 2015)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Du meinst bestimmt die beiden Projekte 9205 und 9206 - dass sind die einzig mir bekannten, die unter 300K für eine GTX970 "in the Wild" entlassen wurden.
> (Leider hab ich diesen Beta-Test "verpeilt"  - sonst wären die PPD garantiert höher . . . )



Jepp. Kann man da noch was im Nachhinein machen. So ist es echt nicht fair


----------



## XeT (30. Oktober 2015)

meinte PPDs schwanken auch von 240k auf 330k.  Also mehr Punkte raus damit und dann nochmal ein amd angepasstes berechnen der WUS


----------



## arcDaniel (31. Oktober 2015)

Ob wohl ich im Moment keine AMD GPU habe, so wurm es mich ebenfalls, dass die Falt-Resultat nicht besonders hoch sind im Gegenzug zum Verbrauch oder zu den "schwächeren" Nvidia Karten.

Das Problem ist aber bekannt und ob es sich ändern wird, hängt primär nichmal von F@H ab, sondern von den openMM Entwicklern.

Wie könnte man openMM bezeichnen, es ist ja mal ein Toolkit. Jedenfalls basieren die core17, 18 und 21 auf openMM. Das Problem ist hier wird entweder Cuda oder openCL genutzt, sprich für Nvidia Karten Cuda und die anderen AMD und Intel eben OpenCL.
Cuda schein hier um einiges Leistungsfähiger zu sein.

Wenn jetzt der openCL bereich verbessert wird oder nur noch mit openCL gearbeitet wird, können die AMD ihre Muskeln sicherlich besser spielen lassen. Aber wollen die Entwickler überhaupt von Cuda weg? Ist die OpenCL Implentierung nur ein Testlauf um zu sehen ob sich Leute mit nicht-Nvidia Karten beteiligen? 

In wie weit nimmt Nvidia hier Einfluss auf das geschehen? Helfen sie hier auch vielleicht ohne "böse Hintergedanken" bei der Entwicklung mit?


----------



## brooker (31. Oktober 2015)

Moin zusammen, ich schaue mir gerade die Stats von mir an und sehe, die GTX 750ti hat gestern in meinem großen Rechner 175k ppds gemacht.? Spiel mir da jemand nen Streich? Hat von Euch schon mal solche Werte erreicht? Ich bin gespannt, was die Logs heute Abend berichten.


----------



## arcDaniel (31. Oktober 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> Moin zusammen, ich schaue mir gerade die Stats von mir an und sehe, die GTX 750ti hat gestern in meinem großen Rechner 175k ppds gemacht.? Spiel mir da jemand nen Streich? Hat von Euch schon mal solche Werte erreicht? Ich bin gespannt, was die Logs heute Abend berichten.



Nein leider nicht  Allerdings habe ich im Moment eine core21 9209, welche über 24h braucht und eine PPD von 86k mit der 750ti abwirft! Und as ist für die Kleine schon eine menge Holz...


----------



## brooker (31. Oktober 2015)

... nach, bei solch ungleichen Erträgen wird das Ergebnis der Analyse entsprechend ausfallen. Schade, man die Power nicht ins Eiweiß bekommt. 

So einen Tages-Wu hatte ich vorgestern 75.8k ppds aus einer WU.  Wahnsinn.


----------



## mattinator (31. Oktober 2015)

(Zumindest unter Linux) gibt es eine neue Version des Core21, Version 0.0.12:


Spoiler



04:23:32:WU00:FS01:FahCore 0x21 started
04:23:33:WARNING:WU00:FS01:FahCore returned: CORE_OUTDATED (110 = 0x6e)
04:23:33:WU00:FS01ownloading core from http://web.stanford.edu/~pande/Linux/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_21.fah
04:23:33:WU00:FS01:Connecting to web.stanford.edu:80
04:23:34:WU00:FS01:FahCore 21: Downloading 3.35MiB
04:23:40:WU00:FS01:FahCore 21: 41.00%
04:23:46:WU00:FS01:FahCore 21: 83.87%
04:23:50:WU00:FS01:FahCore 21: Download complete
04:23:50:WU00:FS01:Valid core signature
04:23:50:WU00:FS01:Unpacked 8.78MiB to cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Linux/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_21.fah/FahCore_21
04:23:50:WU00:FS01:Starting
04:23:50:WU00:FS01:Running FahCore: /usr/bin/FAHCoreWrapper /var/lib/fahclient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Linux/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_21.fah/FahCore_21 -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 2243 -checkpoint 3 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia -forceasm
04:23:50:WU00:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 28302
04:23:50:WU00:FS01:Core PID:28306
04:23:50:WU00:FS01:FahCore 0x21 started
04:23:50:WU00:FS01:0x21:*********************** Log Started 2015-10-31T04:23:50Z ***********************
04:23:50:WU00:FS01:0x21roject: 9634 (Run 0, Clone 7, Gen 24)
04:23:50:WU00:FS01:0x21:Unit: 0x00000029ab436c9b5609bee2bc40b68c
04:23:50:WU00:FS01:0x21:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
04:23:50:WU00:FS01:0x21:Machine: 1
04:23:50:WU00:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file core.xml
04:23:50:WU00:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file integrator.xml
04:23:50:WU00:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file state.xml
04:23:50:WU00:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file system.xml
04:23:50:WU00:FS01:0x21igital signatures verified
04:23:50:WU00:FS01:0x21:Folding@home GPU Core21 Folding@home Core
04:23:50:WU00:FS01:0x21:Version 0.0.12


Mal sehen, ob die Projekte jetzt stabiler sind. Zumindest ist das erste damit gefaltete 9634-er Projekt mit 176 MHz GPU OC Offset fehlerfrei durchgelaufen, die Punkte sehen auch normal aus. Mit dem äteren Core sind die bisherigen 9632-er Projekte mit maximal 156MHz OC fehlerfrei gelaufen, die 9630-er, 9631-er sowie 9639-er mit 171MHz OC.
Im Stanford-Folding-Forum gibt es auch einen interessanten neuen Thread bzgl. Bad WUs: https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=16526.
@Amigafan
Werden neue Core-Versionen von Stanford irgendwo angekündigt ?

EDIT:


arcDaniel schrieb:


> In wie weit nimmt Nvidia hier Einfluss auf das  geschehen? Helfen sie hier auch vielleicht ohne "böse Hintergedanken"  bei der Entwicklung mit?


Du schaust zu viel Akte-X.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hier sind die OpenMM build requirements beschreiben und damit ein wenig die Architektur der API: https://github.com/pandegroup/openmm/wiki/OpenMM-build-platforms-and-environments. Hier ist die Architektur auch ganz gut ersichtlich: OpenMM Developer Guide ? OpenMM Developer Guide 6.3 documentation. Für AMD-Karten setzt OpenMM auf deren OpenCL-Schnittstelle auf, für NVIDIA auf CUDA. D.h. die Reserven für AMD-GPU's liegen in den Möglichkeiten von OpenCL generell und speziell in der Implementierung der API in den Grafikkarten-Treibern durch AMD.


----------



## Thosch (31. Oktober 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> Moin zusammen, ich schaue mir gerade die Stats von mir an und sehe, die GTX 750ti hat gestern in meinem großen Rechner 175k ppds gemacht.? Spiel mir da jemand nen Streich? Hat von Euch schon mal solche Werte erreicht? Ich bin gespannt, was die Logs heute Abend berichten.



Sinds zu wenig PPDs wird gejammert, sind´s zu viele gefällts auch nicht ...   Aber (zum Glück für die Menschheit) geht es allen nur um das Gute und die Wissenschaft ...  ... Punkte interessieren da nicht weiter.


----------



## brooker (31. Oktober 2015)

@Thosch: du, ich beschwere mich nicht. Möchte verhindern das ich falsche Ergebnisse poste. Das sind schon 100k mehr als typisch. Da muss man einfach fragen


----------



## ProfBoom (31. Oktober 2015)

Interessant. Ich dachte, seit Core17 sei Cuda außen vor.

Übrigens habe ich unter Windows auch Core21 v0.0.12, gestern heruntergeladen für Projekt 9627.


----------



## mattinator (31. Oktober 2015)

mattinator schrieb:


> Zumindest ist das erste damit gefaltete 9634-er Projekt mit 176 MHz GPU OC Offset fehlerfrei durchgelaufen, die Punkte sehen auch normal aus.


Vielleicht waren es durch ein Problem in meinen "Helfer-Scripts" sogar die 186 MHz OC der Core18-Projekte. Ich werde das OC für die 9634-er Projekte mal auf diesen Wert setzen und schauen, was passiert.
EDIT:
Lag vielleicht auch nicht am neuen Core, evtl. sind die 9634-er Projekte nicht so empfindlich. War nämlich das erste 9634-er Projekt, das mein GPU-Client bekommen hat. Das hatte ich in der "Aufregung" gar nicht mitbekommen.


----------



## arcDaniel (31. Oktober 2015)

@mattinator
Es sollen ja neue Akte-X Folgen kommen  Nein es sollte eigentlich nur eine ironische Anspielung auf die Gameworks Problematik sein. Ich gehe davon aus, dass die Entwickler versuchen das beste heraus zu bekommen und da es die openCL integration noch nicht so lange gibt, gehe ich davon aus, dass sich mit der Zeit die Situation bessern wird.

Cuda sehe ich etwa wie Mantle: wenn es auf den Chip optimiert ist, läuft es prima, sobald am Chip aber etwas geändert wird, muss wieder nachgebessert werden, wobei openCL etwas universeller ist.
Bei Mantle sah man es z.b. als die ersten Tonga Karten kamen, und Mantle Spiele nicht auf GCN1.2 optimiert waren, dadurch die Tonga Karten besser mit DX11 liefen.
Bei Cuda hat man es beim Falten beim erscheinen von Kepler und den core15 WU's deutlich gemerkt, hier dauerte es auch eine Weile bis der core15 au Kepler optimiert wurde.

(Bitte korrigiert mich, wenn meine Sichtweise falsch ist...)


----------



## Amigafan (31. Oktober 2015)

*@brooker*

Da ist leider nichts mehr zu machen - der Beta-Test ist gelaufen und die "Eckdaten" der Projekte stehen - einschließlich der Basispunkte . . . 
Das käme dem Versuch des Don Quijote gleich - ein Kampf gegen Windmühlen 
Und - wer oder was ist heute noch fair? 
(BTW - Der Grund, warum ich aus Slack - einem Beta-Test-Forum - rausgeworfen wurde und zwischenzeitlich das Beta-Testen eingestellt hatte! )


*@arcDaniel*

Für die Programmierung der GPU-Cores seit FahCore17 wird nur noch OpenCL verwendet - das sollte helfen, Ressourcen zu bündeln und die Entwicklung von neuen Cores einfacher zu gestalten.
Der letzte auf Cuda aufbauende Core war Core15.


*@mattinator*

Mit Sicherheit im F@h-Slack - darauf habe ich aber keinen Zugriff mehr (s. o.).
Bekannt ist mir aber, dass die ersten Probleme mit einer neuen Version (0.0.13) des Core21 angegangen werden - wann der in den Beta-Test kommt?  
Eventuell mit der "Zweitauflage" der Beta-Projekte 11400-11403 - die laufen mit Maxwell-GPU´s fast ausschließlich in Fehler . . . 

BTW
 Version 0.0.12 wurde bereits beim Beta-Test der Projekte 9625-9643 eingesetzt (Win und Linux) . . .


Edit:
A propos Energieeffizienz:
Ich habe mir endlich einmal die Zeit genommen, genauere Verbrauchsdaten von vergleichbaren GPU-Faltkarten zu ermitteln - und das bestärkt mich, meine N670 PE OC in "Faltrente" zu schicken.
Vergleich:
HD7870@1180MHzWindows 7  <--> N670 Werks-OC Ubuntu 14.04
PPD im Bereich von 88-120K <--> PPD im Bereich von 84-110K
Verbrauch: max. 170W  <--> 160W (Core17/18) - 180W(Core21) - aber nur die GPU

Dabei bezieht sich der Verbrauch für die HD7870 auf das komplette System - einschließlich 2700K@4200MHz, 8 GiB Ram, SSD . . .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. Oktober 2015)

@JeansOn:
Wir haben bereits zum Grossteil auf LED umgestellt > der Rest wird fortlaufend ersetzt wen eine neue Lampe gekauft werden muss.


----------



## XeT (31. Oktober 2015)

Ich bin ein Böser Mensch ich habe im Bad noch normale Lampen und Sonst Energiesparlampen. Ich stelle  auch erst in Knapp 1 Jahr um, denn dann ist Umzug.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. Oktober 2015)

@XeT:
Dann bin ich auch ein Böser:
In Badezimmer haben wir auch noch Glühbirnen > haben da einen alten Lichtregler drin und ist ne Mietwohnung.


----------



## Bumblebee (31. Oktober 2015)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @XeT:
> Dann bin ich auch ein Böser:
> In Badezimmer haben wir auch noch Glühbirnen > haben da einen alten Lichtregler drin und ist ne Mietwohnung.



Dann ist der Vermieter der Böse


----------



## arcDaniel (1. November 2015)

Ich werde auch so langsam alles auf LED Lampen umstellen, naja wenn ich jetzt in mein Haus umziehe, wird dann auch eher darauf geachtet.

Ich muss aber sagen beim ersetzten sollte man gut aufpassen was man kauft, ich kann mir noch erinnern als ich die letzte LED-Birne gekauft habe war ich erschrocken wie die Preisunterschiede zur Effizizients stehen: so kostete die "normale" LED Birne (60W Ersatz) 12 Euro, eine "bessere" Version bei welcher man ganze 0,4W zusätzlich spraren könnte, kostetes das doppelte also 24Euro. (Lumenzahl, sowie Wärmegrad ebenfalls gleicht!)

Natürlich lag die "normale" LED versteckt im Regal zwichen den "normalen" Sparlampen und die verhältnissmässig teure wurde als grosse bessere Neuheit sichtlich präsentiert...

Die Nutzer werden hier auch vom Markt, über das Gewissen stark verar***t! Da macht mich manchmal leicht wütend.


----------



## Thosch (1. November 2015)

Vllt. war auch nur die Lichtfarbe oder-stärke anders ... ansonsten könnte es auch eine "Marke" gewesen sein.   Ein wenig "Gripps" beim Kaufen ist besser als immer nur zu den "Schreiangeboten" zu greifen.


----------



## brooker (1. November 2015)

... wer benötigt noch Hardware? Posten aus meinen Tests abzugeben: Boards, GPUs, RAM und SSDs


----------



## Stefan84 (1. November 2015)

Wie man sieht, habe ich die letzten 2 Tage wieder mal nur "Trödel-WU's" abbekommen  Immerhin noch besser als mit der GTX 970...


----------



## Abductee (1. November 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> ... wer benötigt noch Hardware? Posten aus meinen Tests abzugeben: Boards, GPUs, RAM und SSDs


Gibts da eine Übersicht?


----------



## Stefan84 (1. November 2015)

Übersicht wäre nice


----------



## XeT (1. November 2015)

Brooker ich benötige nich Hardware für meine wohnzimmerfaltheizung


----------



## brooker (1. November 2015)

Liste kommt noch heute.


----------



## XeT (1. November 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> Liste kommt noch heute.



shotgun


----------



## brooker (1. November 2015)

... hab gerade mal geschaut. Da ich bei Amazon bestellt habe, sind die Teile doch recht überteuert. Hinzukommt, dass es teilweise gebrauchte Sachen sind. Ich würde daher von einem Weiterverkauf absehen wollen.


----------



## Uwe64LE (1. November 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> Liste kommt noch heute.


Stell das lieber in den MP. Gibt sonst Ärger.


----------



## brooker (1. November 2015)

... sagt mal, kann das sein? Achtung: die GTX750Ti hat 305K PPDs im Durchschnitt erreicht! - wenn ich es nicht selbst gemacht und die Log-Dateinen hätte, würde ich es nicht glauben! Wenn dann stimmt, bleibt die GTX 750Ti gleich im Rechner.


----------



## XeT (1. November 2015)

gecheatet? diese Core18 sind schon frech
oder hast du wirr eine 970 itx eingebaut?
also in den Statistiken gibt es nur eine core17 von 2014 mit 82k ppd


----------



## brooker (1. November 2015)

... alles ganz legal und ohne Tricks. Jepp, war nur eine dabei. Hab auch geschaut, dass zwecks Vergleichbarkeit möglichst die selben WUs gefaltet wurden. Gar nicht so einfach und sehr zeitaufwendig


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. November 2015)

Ich hab echt Mühe damit zu glauben das die 750Ti auf einen Durschnitt von 305kPPD kommen soll. 
 Alle reden bei ihr bei Core18 von um die 80kPPD was sich auch mit meiner eigenen Erfahrung deckt.

 Zudem wenn ich mir deine Messwerte anschaue, soll das Nachfolgemodel GTX950 gerade mal auf 100kPPD kommen im Vergleich zur 750Ti mit 305kPPD? 

 Ich will ja nicht deine Arbeit schlecht reden, aber da ist meiner Meinung nach bei der Messung der 750Ti  irgendwo was schiefgelaufen.


----------



## brooker (1. November 2015)

Ich kann es mir auch nicht vorstellen, aber dass ist leider so. Ich schicke mal die Logs rüber.


----------



## DOcean (2. November 2015)

JeansOn schrieb:


> Was soll ich sagen ...? Meine in Sachen Licht (Lichtfarbe und Helligkeit) recht sensible Frau ist begeistert. Die LED mit 2700K werden angeschafft. Nicht sofort, aber wenn eine Auswechslung nötig ist. Als Fazit für mich ist eine *Halbierung* des Stromverbrauchs gegenüber Energiesparlampen bei einem Wechsel möglich.



Halbierung passt ungefähr aber zu welchem Preis?

Wenn ich von 20W auf 10W runter komme aber dafür 30€ statt 5€ bezahlen muss für das Leuchtmittel muss die verdammt lange halten, um das wieder rauszukriegen

Hier mal eine verkürzte vereinfachte Rechnung: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1qt9SYggrsd4PCQol2hwftEMJqzYaDM-PLGmAHK6E6zc/edit?usp=sharing (kann jeder ändern)


----------



## simder (2. November 2015)

du vergisst das der Strompreis auch steigen kann(wird).
Dann sieht die Rechnung anders aus aber 30€ ist schon ne Hausnummer.


----------



## Stefan84 (2. November 2015)

Wenn mein Rechner eh die meiste Zeit läuft, warum soll er sich dann nicht auch nützlich machen? 
Klar zutzelt er so etwas mehr aus der Dose als wenn er den halben Tag nur vor sich hindümpelt, aber so macht er wenigstens nebenbei noch was sinnvolles.


----------



## JeansOn (2. November 2015)

DOcean schrieb:


> Halbierung passt ungefähr aber zu welchem Preis?
> 
> Wenn ich von 20W auf 10W runter komme aber dafür 30€ statt 5€ bezahlen muss für das Leuchtmittel muss die verdammt lange halten, um das wieder rauszukriegen
> 
> Hier mal eine verkürzte vereinfachte Rechnung: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1qt9SYggrsd4PCQol2hwftEMJqzYaDM-PLGmAHK6E6zc/edit?usp=sharing (kann jeder ändern)



Zunächst mal vielen Dank, für Deine Tabelle, die habe ich mir mal lokal gesichert ... 
Du hast natürlich vollkommen Recht, mit den Preisen. 
Die teuersten sind ja dummerweise bei uns die Favoriten, weil das Licht nicht nur einfach nach oben und zur Seite vom Sockel weg emittiert wird, sondern auch fast wie gewohnt nach unten. Bei einer Strahlerlampe, wo bisher eine alte Reflektorbirne drin war, mag das wieder anders aussehen. Manche ältere Gewohnheitstiere mögen so etwas noch haben ...
Wer - seit wann auch immer, nun aber zur Energiesparlampe greift, der kauft sich auch die Schadstoffe ein, wie z. B. Quecksilber.

Was mich betrifft, so werde ich künftig beim Austausch zuerst im LED-Regal schauen. 
Ob sich das im Vergleich rechnet, ist für mich ehrlich gesagt nur im "Geheimen" interessant. 
Wenn es teurer ist, bei uns ist das auf jeden Fall eine Investition in den Familienfrieden. Damit sieht das dann für mich auch schon wieder anders aus: Ich spare auf "höherer Ebene". 

Vielen Dank nochmal für Deine Tabelle.


----------



## DjangOC (3. November 2015)

JeansOn schrieb:


> Zunächst mal vielen Dank, für Deine Tabelle, die habe ich mir mal lokal gesichert ...
> Du hast natürlich vollkommen Recht, mit den Preisen.
> Die teuersten sind ja dummerweise bei uns die Favoriten, weil das Licht nicht nur einfach nach oben und zur Seite vom Sockel weg emittiert wird, sondern auch fast wie gewohnt nach unten. Bei einer Strahlerlampe, wo bisher eine alte Reflektorbirne drin war, mag das wieder anders aussehen. Manche ältere Gewohnheitstiere mögen so etwas noch haben ...
> Wer - seit wann auch immer, nun aber zur Energiesparlampe greift, der kauft sich auch die Schadstoffe ein, wie z. B. Quecksilber.
> ...



Wenn hier gerade von LEDs gesprochen wird, bei ALDI gabs diese 5 Meter Strips Aktion, 29 CHF, haben 3 Jahre Garantie, und eine versprochene Lebensdauer von 50'000h, da haben wir uns gleich 8 PAckungen zugelegt, und im Treppenhaus die drei 100W Halogen Lampen durch zwei solche Strips ersetzt, das Licht ist nun besser verteilt, und es wird nur 40W statt 300W gefressen. Und nebenbei ist das Licht noch feiner verteilt und alles nur indirekt Beleuchtet.

Wir sind eben dabei, hier im ganzen Haus (altes 3 Familienhaus und Nebengebäude) auf LED umzustellen, und das rechnet sich schon, zumal es immer wieder mal Aktionen gibt. Ich mein, die LEDs die ich bei mir im Zimmer hab, sind diese PEARL Wetterfester LED-Fluter Metallgrau, 10W, IP65, weiß und davon 3 Stück, und die sind super, und mir kommt es mit meinen 17 Jährchen nicht auf Optik drauf an. 

Auch ergibt sich durch den geringen Stromverbrauch den Vorteil, das wir das ganze Haus noch 37 Minuten lang mit ner 2,8kW Output USV beleuchten können (da hängt aber auch Tiefkühlschrank dran).

Also ich bin absolut überzeugt von LEDs, zumal sie sich mit Spiegelfolie an der Decke und LED-Stripes an der Wand, zur Decke hin, wunderbar ergänzen.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (3. November 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Moin zusammen ... Wieso bekomme ich keine Verbindung mit meinem F@H-Client ???


----------



## Abductee (3. November 2015)

Unter Linux brauchst du zwei Sachen, einmal den FAHclient und dann noch den FAHcontrol.
Das auf deinem Bild ist der FAHcontrol ohne gestarteten Client.
Wenn du bei der Installation den Autostart nicht angehakt hast, startet der Client auch nicht automatisch.

Tipp mal in die Konsole:
sudo /etc/init.d/FAHClient start

Ich hab dafür am Desktop einfach eine Verknüpfung erstellt.


----------



## XeT (3. November 2015)

Windows 10 das gleiche, (web)CLient starten dann Control Client schließen da der im Hintergrund weiterläuft und mit dem Control weiterarbeiten

edit: damit ich nicht neuen Post machen muss: Ein Hoch auf core17 WUs


----------



## Amigafan (3. November 2015)

*Kurze Info an alle nVidia-GPU-Besitzer*

Ab Mitte Dezember muß man - wenn man die neuesten (Beta- oder Game-Ready-) Treiber von nVidia nutzen will - GeForce Experience installiert haben und sich mit seiner E-Mail-Adresse registrieren.
Alle Anderen, die diese Registrierung ablehnen, erhalten nur noch etwa alle 3 Monate einen frei zugänglichen Treiber über das Windows-Update oder geforce.com.

Quelle: Heise (ct printed)


----------



## Stefan84 (3. November 2015)

Na das ist doch mal Mist


----------



## XeT (3. November 2015)

Das ist eigentlich auch mit ein Grund warum ich keine nvidia nutzen will, nur falten die derzeit viel besser


----------



## mattinator (3. November 2015)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Alle Anderen, die diese Registrierung ablehnen, erhalten nur noch etwa alle 3 Monate einen frei zugänglichen Treiber über das Windows-Update oder geforce.com.


Hmm, und für Linux, s. hier ftp://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/nvidia-installer/.
Na ja, das funktioniert so lange, bis jemand GeForce Experience gehackt hat. BTW. wo ist das Problem mit der Registrierung ? Die Leute sind heutzutage sonstwo registriert, da kommt es auf ein NVIDIA mehr oder weniger auch nicht mehr an.


----------



## FlyingPC (3. November 2015)

Guten Abend,

Ich habe mir Das Programm heruntergeladen und geöffnet.

Und dann kam das. 

Was kann ich jetzt machen?


Grüße
F.


----------



## mattinator (3. November 2015)

@FlyingPC
Bitte erstmal in den HowTo's nachschauen.

@all
Da, didle, dum, der "dumper" der geht um ... Ca. 2 x 2 Stunden CPU umsonst gerechnet.
Server 171.64.65.124 hat wieder mal keine Lust, nach dem zweiten "gedumpten" Projekt habe ich ihn in der Firewall wieder gesperrt. Vielleicht sollte ich in meinen Scripts gleich noch einen Part einbauen, der bei einem "gedumpten" Projekt automatisch die entsprechende Firewall-Regel erstellt und aktiviert.


Spoiler



13:15:15:WU02:FS00:Assigned to work server 171.64.65.124
13:15:15:WU02:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: RUNNING cpu:6 from 171.64.65.124
13:15:15:WU02:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.124:8080
13:15:16:WU02:FS00ownloading 807.48KiB
13:15:17:WU02:FS00ownload complete
13:15:18:WU02:FS00:Received Unit: id:02 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:9027 run:770 clone:4 gen:51 core:0xa4 unit:0x0000003aab40417c55f3974ef02ca76e
...
15:11:32:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 250000 out of 250000 steps  (100%)
15:11:32:WU02:FS00:0xa4ynamicWrapper: Finished Work Unit: sleep=10000
15:11:42:WU02:FS00:0xa4:
15:11:42:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Finished Work Unit:
15:11:42:WU02:FS00:0xa4:- Reading up to 811560 from "02/wudata_01.trr": Read 811560
15:11:42:WU02:FS00:0xa4:trr file hash check passed.
15:11:42:WU02:FS00:0xa4:- Reading up to 746304 from "02/wudata_01.xtc": Read 746304
15:11:42:WU02:FS00:0xa4:xtc file hash check passed.
15:11:42:WU02:FS00:0xa4:edr file hash check passed.
15:11:42:WU02:FS00:0xa4:logfile size: 24832
15:11:42:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Leaving Run
15:11:44:WU02:FS00:0xa4:- Writing 1585184 bytes of core data to disk...
15:11:44:WU02:FS00:0xa4one: 1584672 -> 1538436 (compressed to 97.0 percent)
15:11:44:WU02:FS00:0xa4:  ... Done.
15:11:44:WU02:FS00:0xa4:- Shutting down core
15:11:44:WU02:FS00:0xa4:
15:11:44:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
15:11:45:WU02:FS00:FahCore returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
15:11:45:WU02:FS00:Sending unit results: id:02 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:9027 run:770 clone:4 gen:51 core:0xa4 unit:0x0000003aab40417c55f3974ef02ca76e
15:11:45:WU02:FS00:Uploading 1.47MiB to 171.64.65.124
15:11:45:WU02:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.124:8080
15:11:48:WU02:FS00:Upload complete
15:11:48:WU02:FS00:Server responded WORK_QUIT (404)
*15:11:48:WARNING:WU02:FS00:Server did not like results, dumping*
15:11:48:WU02:FS00:Cleaning up
...
15:11:32:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:8080
15:11:33:WU01:FS00:Assigned to work server 171.64.65.124
15:11:33:WU01:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: RUNNING cpu:6 from 171.64.65.124
15:11:33:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.124:8080
15:11:34:WU01:FS00ownloading 807.02KiB
15:11:36:WU01:FS00ownload complete
15:11:36:WU01:FS00:Received Unit: id:01 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:9025 run:634 clone:5 gen:35 core:0xa4 unit:0x0000002eab40417c55f3a1ed323bcb3e
...
17:06:32:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 250000 out of 250000 steps  (100%)
17:06:32:WU01:FS00:0xa4ynamicWrapper: Finished Work Unit: sleep=10000
17:06:42:WU01:FS00:0xa4:
17:06:42:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Finished Work Unit:
17:06:42:WU01:FS00:0xa4:- Reading up to 811608 from "01/wudata_01.trr": Read 811608
17:06:42:WU01:FS00:0xa4:trr file hash check passed.
17:06:42:WU01:FS00:0xa4:- Reading up to 746028 from "01/wudata_01.xtc": Read 746028
17:06:42:WU01:FS00:0xa4:xtc file hash check passed.
17:06:42:WU01:FS00:0xa4:edr file hash check passed.
17:06:42:WU01:FS00:0xa4:logfile size: 24791
17:06:42:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Leaving Run
17:06:45:WU01:FS00:0xa4:- Writing 1584915 bytes of core data to disk...
17:06:45:WU01:FS00:0xa4one: 1584403 -> 1537876 (compressed to 97.0 percent)
17:06:45:WU01:FS00:0xa4:  ... Done.
17:06:45:WU01:FS00:0xa4:- Shutting down core
17:06:45:WU01:FS00:0xa4:
17:06:45:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
17:06:46:WU01:FS00:FahCore returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
17:06:46:WU01:FS00:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:9025 run:634 clone:5 gen:35 core:0xa4 unit:0x0000002eab40417c55f3a1ed323bcb3e
17:06:46:WU01:FS00:Uploading 1.47MiB to 171.64.65.124
17:06:46:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.124:8080
17:06:49:WU01:FS00:Upload complete
17:06:49:WU01:FS00:Server responded WORK_QUIT (404)
*17:06:49:WARNING:WU01:FS00:Server did not like results, dumping
*17:06:49:WU01:FS00:Cleaning up


----------



## blaubär (3. November 2015)

Haha, die Smileys im Spoiler!  War erst etwas verwirrt, dann hat sich ein großes Grinsen breitgemacht.


----------



## FlyingPC (3. November 2015)

Also habe es jetzt neuinstalliert und die Anweisungen befolgt, nur kommt jetzt nichts neues raus.

Ich komme immer nur in diesen Log Screen.

Wie kann ich das beheben?


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (3. November 2015)

Danke für den Tipp ... Hat gefunzt 

Wie 3 Monate alte Treiber ... Mensch das iss ja ähnlich wie bei AMD ... Dort dümpelst du auch nur Monate mit dem Beta-Treiber rum ... Sowas kann auch nicht richtig sein


----------



## XeT (3. November 2015)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp ... Hat gefunzt
> 
> Wie 3 Monate alte Treiber ... Mensch das iss ja ähnlich wie bei AMD ... Dort dümpelst du auch nur Monate mit dem Beta-Treiber rum ... Sowas kann auch nicht richtig sein



was spricht gegen beta? weil die weniger Geld kosten?


----------



## Abductee (3. November 2015)

mattinator schrieb:


> BTW. wo ist das Problem mit der Registrierung ? Die Leute sind heutzutage sonstwo registriert, da kommt es auf ein NVIDIA mehr oder weniger auch nicht mehr an.



Das Problem liegt bei der Zwangsinstallation von dem GeForce Experience über das die Treiber dann installiert werden.
Das will ich genau so wenig wie die 3D-Treiber auf meinem Rechner haben.

Wenn man nach dem Standpunkt geht das eh schon jeder Zugriff auf die persönlichen Daten hat und es eh egal ist, dann hat man meiner Meinung nach was falsch gemacht im Leben.
Die eigene Identität ist neben der Gesundheit und der Familie ein zu kostbares Gut als das man es blind jedem in den Rachen wirft.


----------



## Mr.Knister (4. November 2015)

FlyingPC schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> 
> Ich habe mir Das Programm heruntergeladen und geöffnet.
> 
> ...




Hmm, hast Du eine Firewall? Sieht für mein ungeschultes Auge so aus, als wäre mit der Verbindung von und zu den Fah-Servern etwas nicht in Ordnung.

Für die GPU gibt es leider keine Arbeit mehr - sie ist zu alt.

Was hast Du denn für eine CPU? In den meisten Fällen, wahrscheinlich auch in Deinem, ist NaCl-Falten am sinnvollsten.


----------



## Bumblebee (4. November 2015)

Hallo FlyingPC

Wie Mr.Knister oben (leider) schon angemerkt hat - die Geforce 9300 GE wird von der Falt-Software nicht mehr unterstützt
Daher kommt auch die ERROR- bzw. WARNING-Meldung betreffend WU01: FS01

Und ja, für den Pentium Dual Core E5600 ist wohl der NaCl-Client Folding@home Chrome Client am optimalsten


----------



## XeT (4. November 2015)

Bin kurz davor mir eine gtx 980 ti mit einem pentium zum Falten zu kaufen. Faltet einer von euch mit der Karte? Die wird nur zum Falten benutzt, da würde sich dann wohl Linux anbieten oder?


----------



## mattinator (4. November 2015)

Abductee schrieb:


> Das Problem liegt bei der Zwangsinstallation von dem GeForce Experience über das die Treiber dann installiert werden.
> Das will ich genau so wenig wie die 3D-Treiber auf meinem Rechner haben.


GeForce Experience lässt sich aus dem Kontext-Menü schnell beenden und der Autostart mit ein paar Clicks deaktivieren (msconfig). Den 3D-Dienst deaktiviert man schnell in der Dienste-Verwaltung (auch shadowplay etc.).



Abductee schrieb:


> Wenn man nach dem Standpunkt geht das eh schon jeder Zugriff auf die  persönlichen Daten hat und es eh egal ist, dann hat man meiner Meinung  nach was falsch gemacht im Leben. Die eigene Identität ist neben der Gesundheit und der Familie ein zu  kostbares Gut als das man es blind jedem in den Rachen wirft.


Ich weiß zwar noch nicht, welche Daten bei der Anmeldung gefordert werden, aber so persönlich wird es wohl nicht werden. Die E-Mail-Adresse an sich ist sowieso öffentlich. Und meine Identität werfe ich auch mit der Preisgabe persönlicher Daten niemandem in den Rachen. Ob jemand etwas über mich weiß oder nicht, verändert mich jedenfalls nicht wirklich.


----------



## arcDaniel (4. November 2015)

XeT schrieb:


> Bin kurz davor mir eine gtx 980 ti mit einem pentium zum Falten zu kaufen. Faltet einer von euch mit der Karte? Die wird nur zum Falten benutzt, da würde sich dann wohl Linux anbieten oder?



Kurz: die GTX980ti falter super und ist dabei realtiv sparsam, wie eigentlich alle Nvidia Maxwell Karten im Moment.

Die Frage ist halt wie wichtig sind dir die Punkte?

Wenn du mit AMD weiterfaltest, bekommst du zwar für deinen Strom weniger Punkte, trägst aber dazu bei, dass AMD Karten in Zukunft besser unterstützt werden können.

Es brauch nur ein neuer "Core" oder andere WU's oder einer neuen AMD Treiber und schon stellt deine Nano die GTX980ti in den Schatten.

Umgekehr könnte es aber auch sein, dass die Leistung bei AMD GPU's stehen bleibt und Nvidia weitere Optimierungen bekommt...

Ist halt Glaskugel: aber eine bessere Anwort kann ich dir nicht geben.

Ich würde einfach auf mein Gewissen hören.

Würdest du dann eine GPU ersetzten? Falls du einfach nur effizienter Falten möchtest und eine Maxwell GPU testen möchtest, zudem deine Nano tauschen würdest: könnte ich dir meine GTX980 (ohne Ti) natürlich mit einem Zusatz in Euro, als Tausch, anbieten. (Ich hoffe ich habe nicht gegen die Foren-Regeln verstossen)


----------



## brooker (4. November 2015)

@XeT: der Unterbau muss erstmal geklärt werden. Mein kleiner Falter konnte mit eine 970er nur zu maximal 80% auslasten, weil die GPU zu viel Unterstützung brauchte - voll in CPU-Limit gelaufen. Bei einer 980Ti wird das noch viel stärker ausgeprägt sein. Für welche CPU hast Du Dich nun konkret entschieden? Evtl. hole ich bei Amazon noch so eine Karte und teste aufm kleinen Falter.


----------



## Stefan84 (4. November 2015)

Also die schwankenden PPD's gehn mir so langsam etwas auf den Sack... Den ganzen Tag gestern gerade mal 285k, das ist ja fast schon wieder mein letztes GTX970-Niveau 

Stefan84 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## XeT (4. November 2015)

Es wird ein neues System die Nano Faltet weiterhin mit beim zocken wird aber Pausiert da Core17plus Zocken/Videos bei Max falten nicht klappt. Bei core21 kommt es machmal zu artefakten je nach Spiel.

Entweder würde ich etwas in Richtung:
Intel Celeron G1840, 2x 2.80GHz
Wenns nicht reichen sollte dann Pentium zu not auch mit offenen Multiplikator. Ich hab mal bei Truemonkey angefragt der hat immer was rumliegen. Also das geringeste was gebraucht wird mit etwas polster soll rein. GPU dick rest Schmal.


----------



## Bumblebee (4. November 2015)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Kurz: GTX980ti faltet super und ist dabei realtiv sparsam, wie eigentlich alle Nvidia Maxwell Karten im Moment.



Das kann ich maximal bestätigen; allerdings falten meine beiden Beautys im grossen System - somit auch "muskulöse" CPU
Damit erreiche ich gut 1 Mio. PPD; also gut 500 KPPD pro Karte



arcDaniel schrieb:


> Die Frage ist halt wie wichtig sind dir die Punkte?



Die Punkte sind *SEHR* wichtig; nicht wegen den Punkten an sich
Aber (vorausgesetzt das Punktesystem arbeitet "fair") mehr Punkte heisst mehr Resultate in kürzerer Zeit



arcDaniel schrieb:


> Wenn du mit AMD weiterfaltest ... Ich würde einfach auf mein Gewissen hören.



Durchaus valable Argumente / Gedanken
Es bleibt uns nur aus der Gegenwart das Beste herauszuholen



arcDaniel schrieb:


> Würdest du dann eine GPU ersetzten? Falls du einfach nur effizienter Falten möchtest und eine Maxwell GPU testen möchtest, zudem deine Nano tauschen würdest: könnte ich dir meine GTX980 (ohne Ti) natürlich mit einem Zusatz in Euro, als Tausch, anbieten. (Ich hoffe ich habe nicht gegen die Foren-Regeln verstossen)



Nee - definitiv nicht - ich würde... falls ... sind keine "geschäftlichen Verhandlungen"
Konkreteres müsste dann - logisch - im entsprechenden "Umfeld" erfolgen


----------



## XeT (4. November 2015)

Bumble sind deine Beautys 980 oder tis? In der Statistik steht die ti ne so 800k die 970 fällt aus weil dir Karte nix ist. Jetzt muss ich mich halt zwischen 980 und ti entscheiden.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (4. November 2015)

XeT schrieb:


> was spricht gegen beta? weil die weniger Geld kosten?



Ich mag die Betas nicht ... Man weis nie was man bekommt ... Sollte das wirklich mal etwas schief laufen, haftet niemand dafür und das werde ich einer 700€ Karte ganz sicher nicht antun 
Das schlimme ist, dass man sie für die neueren Spiele brauch ... Aber solange sie mit den WHQL spielbar bleiben, geht das eigentlich in Ordnung ...

Iss hier zwar OT, Aber ich mag die Betas nicht


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. November 2015)

Heute Morgen als ich aufgestanden bin, hab gleich bemerkt das es leicht kühl in der Wohnung ist und das ist in der Regel ein sicheres Zeichen das der Server nicht auf 100% Last faltet > meine Xeon bekommen wieder mal keine WU's mehr weil diese Standfort ausgegangen sind.

Frage:
Wieso können meine Xeon's eigentlich keine der kleineren SMP-WU's falten das sie zumindest vorübergehen Teilbelastet wären?

Die nächst kleineren WU's sind soviel ich weiss auf 12 Threads optimiert > so hätten immerhin 12 der 30 Threads was zu tun und es wäre kein völliger Leerlauf.

Jede andere Software nimmt sich auch nur soviele Threads wie sie nutzen kann, wieso geht das nicht auch beim Falten kleinerer WU's?


----------



## XeT (4. November 2015)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Ich mag die Betas nicht ... Man weis nie was man bekommt ... Sollte das wirklich mal etwas schief laufen, haftet niemand dafür und das werde ich einer 700€ Karte ganz sicher nicht antun
> Das schlimme ist, dass man sie für die neueren Spiele brauch ... Aber solange sie mit den WHQL spielbar bleiben, geht das eigentlich in Ordnung ...
> 
> Iss hier zwar OT, Aber ich mag die Betas nicht



Also den betas fehlt nur das microsoftsiegel. Wenn ich die aussagen zu Nvidias Treiber ansehe ist das Siegel nichts Wert. Also ich nutze jetzt seit 1Jahr die Betas und hatte nirgends Probleme, wenn du 2 Wochen wartest sollten Probleme aber auch bekannt sein.

@maier du könntest 2 mal 12 Kerne setzen das sollte gehen


----------



## Amigafan (4. November 2015)

*@A.Meier-PS3*

Der Grund ist ganz einfach:
Die Work-Server sind nur auf eine max. CPU-Core-Anzahl eingestellt - und die liegt bei "kleinern" WU´s bei max. 12 Cores.
Daher erhälst Du keine dieser WU´s, da Dein System mehr Cores zurückmeldet.


----------



## brooker (4. November 2015)

@xet: warum ist die 970 er nichts?


----------



## Bumblebee (4. November 2015)

XeT schrieb:


> Bumble sind deine Beautys 980 oder tis? In der Statistik steht die ti ne so 800k die 970 fällt aus weil dir Karte nix ist. Jetzt muss ich mich halt zwischen 980 und ti entscheiden.



Aber sicher doch....Eine Gigabyte GeForce GTX 980 Ti Windforce 3x und eine MSI GTX 980 Ti  Gaming 6G



XeT schrieb:


> In der Statistik steht die ti ne so 800k....



Dass eine GTX980 Ti *konstant* 800k liefert ist bestenfalls ein Gerücht  - oder die Karte kommt von VW/AUDI 
Mit meiner Formulierung "gut 1 Mio. PPD" hatte ich ja schon angedeutet, dass es (teilweise merklich) über 1'000'000 Punkte pro Tag sind



XeT schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich mich halt zwischen 980 und ti entscheiden.



Definitiv die *Ti *wenn du das Geld locker machen kannst - die rockt gewaltig
P/L-Sieger ist aber immer noch die 970


----------



## brooker (4. November 2015)

@Bumblebee: oder die Karte kommt von VW/AUDI - aua


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. November 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> @Bumblebee: oder die Karte kommt von VW/AUDI - aua


Da hat euch Deutschen der VW-Konzern eben ein dickes Ei gelegt.
Ich hätte auch Grund dazu um zu maulen (mein Octavia ist auch betroffen), aber das würde eh nix bringen aussert ne schlechte Stimmung im Forum.

@Xet: 2x 12 geht schon, aber ist noch schlechter als die unterbezahlten BigSMP's.


----------



## mattinator (4. November 2015)

@*A.Meier-PS3*
Das, was mal mit einem Patch in /proc/cpuinfo nach oben ging, kann man genauso gut nach unten machen.


----------



## Stefan84 (4. November 2015)

Ich bin auch dafür: wenn man es sich leisten kann, dann lieber zur 980 *Ti* greifen  Je nach WU liefert sie im Alleingang zwischen 285k (so wie bei mir gestern) und 585k PPD ab.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. November 2015)

mattinator schrieb:


> @*A.Meier-PS3*
> Das, was mal mit einem Patch in /proc/cpuinfo nach oben ging, kann man genauso gut nach unten machen.


Dem Client weniger Threads vorgaukeln als man eigentlich hat?


----------



## Bumblebee (4. November 2015)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ich hätte auch Grund dazu um zu maulen (mein Octavia ist auch betroffen) ...



... wie gut, dass mein Geschäftswagen ein ... (recht neuer) *SKODA OCTAVIA *ist 
==> Aber Jammern ist nur was für Warmduscher; wir Schweizer baden im Gletscherwasser


----------



## XeT (4. November 2015)

Kann mir einer mal eine ungefähre Staffelung der GPUs in Effektive PPDS nennen? Auf der Spreadsheet-Seite findet man wohl nur die guten WU's da hat 
970 350K
980 450-500k
980 ti : 700k

btw wenn wir etwas zu legen und Linus-Truppe weiter an Fahrt verliert können wir den Platz länger oder Komplett halten.


----------



## mattinator (4. November 2015)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Dem Client weniger Threads vorgaukeln als man eigentlich hat?


Ja, das wäre der Plan. Man könnte sogar einen anderes CPU-Modell präsentieren. Das mit den Threads / Cores sollte auch (etwas unflexibler) auch über das BIOS funktionieren. Und mit einem einigermaßen aktuellen Linux-Kernel geht das sogar online: [HowTo] CPU Kerne ausschalten unter Linux - WinFuture-Forum.de (gerade mit RHEL v. 7 getestet). Bsp. für aus 12 mach 10 für Dein System:

```
echo 0  > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu11/online
echo 0 > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu10/online
```
Wieder einschalten:

```
echo 1 > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu11/online
echo 1 > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu10/online
```


----------



## FlyingPC (4. November 2015)

So nutzte jetzt NaCi Client über Google Chrome.
Funktioniert!

Danke für die Hilfe.

Grüße
F.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. November 2015)

@mattinator:
CPU-Kerne ausschalten?  
Die Idee gefällt mir nicht so.

Vor 20min haben sie wieder was zu falten bekommen, wenn sie das nächste mal nichts zu falten haben will ich mal was ausprobieren:
HT ausschalten und dem Client so 12 echte Kerne zuweisen > bin gespannt was da PPD-mässig rauskommt.


----------



## Stefan84 (4. November 2015)

XeT schrieb:


> Kann mir einer mal eine ungefähre Staffelung der GPUs in Effektive PPDS nennen? Auf der Spreadsheet-Seite findet man wohl nur die guten WU's da hat
> 970 350K
> 980 450-500k
> 980 ti : 700k



GTX970 kommt nur mit viel OC und Glück auf 350k PPD, realistischer sind eher 280-310k, je nach WU. Bei der 980Ti ebenfalls, trotz OC auf 1,4 GHz komm ich (wenn es SEHR gut läuft), auf ~580k PPD. Jeweils GPU only.


----------



## mattinator (4. November 2015)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @mattinator:
> CPU-Kerne ausschalten?
> Die Idee gefällt mir nicht so.


Ich habe es im laufenden System getestet, überhaupt kein Problem. Wie geschrieben, kann man sie auch online wieder aktivieren.


----------



## FlyingPC (4. November 2015)

Kann man eigentlich noch mit einer PS3 folden?


----------



## Bumblebee (4. November 2015)

FlyingPC schrieb:


> Kann man eigentlich noch mit einer PS3 folden?



Nein, die Zeiten sind vorbei


----------



## Amigafan (4. November 2015)

Stefan84 schrieb:


> GTX970 kommt nur mit viel OC und Glück auf 350k PPD, realistischer sind eher 280-310k, je nach WU. Bei der 980Ti ebenfalls, trotz OC auf 1,4 GHz komm ich (wenn es SEHR gut läuft), auf ~580k PPD. Jeweils GPU only.



Woher kommen diese "schlechten" Werte?

Meine GTX970 macht im Schnitt 330-360K, einige, wenige WU´s mit ~300 und einige WU´s mit bis zu 400K - ohne Änderung der TDP (max. 100%) - unter Ubuntu 14.04 mit Treiber 346.72.
Dabei läuft sie - wenn ich den Offset weglasse - mit bis zu 1391 MHz - mit Offset bis zu 1465 MHz (kurzfristig - normal eher 1452MHz).


----------



## simder (5. November 2015)

Meine Titan macht bei guten wu 650000 und bei weniger guten 450000 . Bei ca 1100 mhz.
Es schwankt manchmal heftig


----------



## mattinator (5. November 2015)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Woher kommen diese "schlechten" Werte?



Na ja, unter Windows kannst Du schon mal ca. 20-30K PPD abziehen. Deshalb läuft es auch bei mir unter Linux. Und wenn dann noch die Bad States und Resumes der 96xx-er Projekte dazukommen, drückt das den realen Durchschnitt noch einmal nach unten.


----------



## tsd560ti (5. November 2015)

Hallo, 

ich interessiere mich auch für das Falten, da ich im Winter die Abwärme der Graka oft gut gebrauchen  kann.  
Die Software habe ich bereits installiert, doch ich habe bisher nirgendwo eine ServerIP gefunden mit der ich mich dann verbinden könnte.

Gibt es irgendwo eine Infoseite für alles (die von Falk half leideer nicht weiter) oder muss ich mich noch anmelden?

Viele Grüße, 
Tsd


----------



## Stefan84 (5. November 2015)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Woher kommen diese "schlechten" Werte?
> 
> Meine GTX970 macht im Schnitt 330-360K, einige, wenige WU´s mit ~300 und einige WU´s mit bis zu 400K - ohne Änderung der TDP (max. 100%) - unter Ubuntu 14.04 mit Treiber 346.72.
> Dabei läuft sie - wenn ich den Offset weglasse - mit bis zu 1391 MHz - mit Offset bis zu 1465 MHz (kurzfristig - normal eher 1452MHz).



Tja, das solltest du mal meine Stats fragen woher diese Werte kommen... Ich weiss nur das die 970 Tag und Nacht am Falten war, und trotzdem war von-bis alles dabei. Ist ja jetzt mit meiner 980 Ti nicht besser, von 285k - 580k ist da auch alles dabei, das schwankt manchmal richtig extrem hin und her. Und das ist schon etwas frustrierend 

Stefan84 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats (die wöchentliche Tabelle zeigt jetzt nur noch das falten mit der 980 Ti, die 970 ist schon "nach unten raus").)


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. November 2015)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> HT ausschalten und dem Client so 12 echte Kerne zuweisen > bin gespannt was da PPD-mässig rauskommt.


Heute Morgen war wieder kühl in der Wohnung (Xeon's drehten seit 3h wieder Däumchen) > ab zum testen.

Kurzfassung: Nicht zu gebrauchen.

Mit 12, 10 und 8 Threads im Client gab es keine WU's > erst ab 6 Threads gab es was und dann waren die PPD's natürlich unterirdisch.


----------



## Kashura (5. November 2015)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich interessiere mich auch für das Falten, da ich im Winter die Abwärme der Graka oft gut gebrauchen  kann.
> Die Software habe ich bereits installiert, doch ich habe bisher nirgendwo eine ServerIP gefunden mit der ich mich dann verbinden könnte.
> ...



das hier hat nicht geholfen? 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...anleitung-einrichtung-fah-client-7-4-4-a.html


----------



## tsd560ti (5. November 2015)

Der Guide ist gut, bis zur Anmeldung bin ich bisher gekommen ich schaue mal ob ich gleich in meinen Freistunden noch weiterkomme.


----------



## Kashura (5. November 2015)

vergiss nicht dir ein Key zu machen und unserem Team beizutreten


----------



## mattinator (5. November 2015)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Mit 12, 10 und 8 Threads im Client gab es keine WU's > erst ab 6 Threads gab es was und dann waren die PPD's natürlich unterirdisch.



Ich würde folgendes versuchen: Zum laden der Projekte runter auf 6 Threads, dann Client pausieren und die Kerne wieder aktivieren. Wenn Du im Client die Threads nicht auf automatisch hast, auch dort die Zahl wieder hochsetzen. D.h., Projekt für weniger Kerne laden und mit mehr Kernen rechnen lassen, vielleicht skalieren diese Projekte trotzdem gut mit mehr Threads.  Das ist zwar nicht 24/7-fähig, jedoch besser als keine Projekte.


----------



## Bumblebee (5. November 2015)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Der Guide ist gut, bis zur Anmeldung bin ich bisher gekommen ich schaue mal ob ich gleich in meinen Freistunden noch weiterkomme.



Das tönt nach einem Plan 

Herzlich willkommen bei der besten Falt-Truppe dieser Galaxie 

Und dann noch wegen "_*Woher kommen diese "schlechten" Werte?"*_

Wie von Stefan84 und mattinator schon angemerkt: Es ist von einigen Umständen abhängig wie viel dabei rumkommt
Bei mir und *unter **Windows *und ohne extreme (Übertaktungs-)Massnahmen ...
GTX970 290 bis 320 KPPD
GTX980 380 bis 450 KPPD
GTX980Ti 520 bis 600 KPPD


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. November 2015)

mattinator schrieb:


> Ich würde folgendes versuchen: Zum laden der Projekte runter auf 6 Threads, dann Client pausieren und die Kerne wieder aktivieren. Wenn Du im Client die Threads nicht auf automatisch hast, auch dort die Zahl wieder hochsetzen. D.h., Projekt für weniger Kerne laden und mit mehr Kernen rechnen lassen, vielleicht skalieren diese Projekte trotzdem gut mit mehr Threads.  Das ist zwar nicht 24/7-fähig, jedoch besser als keine Projekte.


Die Idee an sich ist gut, aber scheitert am Zeitaufwand > meine Xeon's brauchen für ne normale SMP zwischen 45 und 100min.

Wenn gar nicht anders geht, werde ich wohl notgedrungen den Server wieder BigSMP's falten lassen > da läuft er wenn auch unterbezahlt wenigstens.


----------



## arcDaniel (5. November 2015)

Kann mann denn nicht für eine CPU mehrer Slots erstellen mit jeweils 6 Threats?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. November 2015)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Kann mann denn nicht für eine CPU mehrer Slots erstellen mit jeweils 6 Threats?


Hab ich schon früher mal getestet:
Mit 2X 12 + 1X 6 gibt es am meisten PPD aber selbst das ist weniger als ne BigSMP.


----------



## XeT (5. November 2015)

Also wenn ich nicht bei Pimp my PC ausgewählt werde muss ich ein ganzes System bauen:
Option 1 Skylake 1050€
1 x Intel Pentium G4400, 2x 3.30GHz, boxed (BX80662G4400)
1 x G.Skill RipJaws 4 rot DIMM Kit   8GB, DDR4-2133, CL15-15-15-35 (F4-2133C15D-8GRR)
1 x MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G, GeForce GTX 980 Ti, 6GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (V323-001R)
1 x ASRock H170M-ITX/DL (90-MXGZQ0-A0UAYZ)
1 x Sharkoon QB One, Mini-ITX
1 x be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11  550W ATX 2.4 (BN250)

Option 2 mit offenen Multi : 1030€
1 x Intel Pentium G3258 Anniversary Edition, 2x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80646G3258)
1 x G.Skill RipJaws DIMM Kit   4GB, DDR3-1600, CL7-8-7-24 (F3-12800CL7D-4GBRM)
1 x MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G, GeForce GTX 980 Ti, 6GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (V323-001R)
1 x ASRock Z97M-ITX/ac (90-MXGW00-A0UAYZ)
1 x Sharkoon QB One, Mini-ITX
1 x be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11  550W ATX 2.4 (BN250)
mit einem Celeron 2,8ghz würde ich nochmal 70€ sparen

Reicht einer von den 2 Kernen? das Netzteil ist aus mein jetzigen PC da würde ich ein 850er einbauen für Crossfire mit der nächsten GEN


----------



## Amigafan (5. November 2015)

*@Bumblebee*

Meine GTX läuft mit "Standard"-Übertaktung, da Linux weder ein Erhöhen des VCore noch der TDP ermöglicht - also weit entfernt von dem, was ich als "Extrem"-Übertaktung bezeichne.
Aber - scheinbar hab ich ein gutes Exemplar erwischt . . . 


*@A.Meier-PS3*

Es wundert mich zwar, dass Du z. Zt. keine Projekte mit 12 Cores bekommst, aber es besteht die Hoffnung, dass zumindest ein Projekt bald "Advanced" wird - es läuft seit Wochen als Beta-Projekt - mit bis zu 12 Cores - und bringt "vernünfitge" PPD. (Projekt 8609)

BTW:
Es wundert mich sowieso, warum dieses Projekt noch den Beta-Status besitzt - gefaltet wird bei mir mittlerweile Project: 8609 (R 7, C 3, G 9)
HFM zeigt auf meinem 3930K@4100MHz mit 10 Cores:
 Min. Time / Frame : 00:01:19 - 46.208,1 PPD
 Avg. Time / Frame : 00:01:20 - 45.344,4 PPD


Edit:
*@XeT*

Beim 2. System sollten aber schon 8GiB Ram vorhanden sein - nur 4GiB bremsen leicht das GPU-Falten aus . . .


----------



## XeT (5. November 2015)

Check da müsste ich eh noch anderen nehmen wenns oc wird, aber 8gb machen im Beutel ja kein unterschied. Aber wieviel Leistung wird gebraucht? Würde der celeron mit 2,8ghz ausreichen?


----------



## Amigafan (5. November 2015)

Ich persönlich würde eine CPU nehmen, die einen offenen Multi hat - damit kannst Du mehr aus der GPU holen, da Du mithöherem Takt der CPU auch die PPD positiv beeinflussen kannst.


----------



## XeT (5. November 2015)

Check dann gibts den oc 2kerner in mini-itx mit 980 ti als heizungshilfe.


----------



## tsd560ti (5. November 2015)

Hast du dir schonmal die Sapphire Fury TriX angeschaut? 
Die gehen bei italienischen Händlern oft für 450-500€ weg und bieten 7-Tflops ComputePower ( ist das Maßgebend für die PPD? )


----------



## XeT (5. November 2015)

Ich hab eine Nano am Falten, Derzeit bringen die Nvidia aber mehr PPD, somit hätte ich aber beide Topmodelle von AMD und Nvidia aus 28nm.  Wird AMD stäker wird es mir trotzdem etwas bringen. Eigentlich bin ich AMD only eingestellt. Beim zocken sowieso nur hier  bekomme ich +50% und mehr PPD raus. Daher wird einmal eine Ausnahme gemacht, wir das ding ausgesondert bekommt die mein Vater für WoW oder der Marktplatz.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. November 2015)

@Amigafan:
Danke für die Info , aber mich interessieren eigentlich mehr die noch grösseren WU's sprich was mit 30 Cores läuft (z.B. P9752).
Hab jetzt auch mal endlich die Zeit gefunden (momentan purer Stress an der Arbeit ) die Serverliste mit den Server im Log zu vergleichen:
171.67.108.204 ist aktuell leer. 
171.67.108.45 ist nicht in der Liste  > kennt denn jemand und weiss wo man den Status einsehen kann? 


Nachtrag:
Möchte mal echt wissen wie extremeoverclocking.com auf die Idee kommt ich falte momentan durchschnittlich mit 400kPPD, denn meine Xeons drehen schon wieder Däumchen. 
Wenn das so weiter geht lass ich wirklich noch wieder BigSMP falten um nur wieder festzustellen das diese immer noch unterbezahlt sind.


----------



## mattinator (5. November 2015)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Meine GTX läuft mit "Standard"-Übertaktung, da Linux weder ein Erhöhen des VCore noch der TDP ermöglicht



Ich hab's zwar nicht ausprobiert, die VCore sollte sich jedoch mit nvidia-settings ändern lassen. Auszug aus nvidia-settings -q all:

```
Attribute 'GPUCurrentCoreVoltage' (mslinuxmint:0.0): 1212500.
    'GPUCurrentCoreVoltage' is an integer attribute.
    'GPUCurrentCoreVoltage' is a read-only attribute.
    'GPUCurrentCoreVoltage' can use the following target types: X Screen, GPU.

  Attribute 'GPUOverVoltageOffset' (mslinuxmint:0.0): 0.
    The valid values for 'GPUOverVoltageOffset' are in the range 0 - 87500 (inclusive).
    'GPUOverVoltageOffset' can use the following target types: X Screen, GPU.
```

Mit dem 355.11-er Treiber ging sogar die Anpassung des Power Limits mit nvidia-smi, Auszug aus den man-pages:

```
-pl, --power-limit=POWER_LIMIT
Specifies  maximum  power  limit  in watts.  Accepts integer and floating point numbers.  Only on supported devices from Kepler family.  Requires administrator privileges.  Value needs to be between Min and Max Power Limit as reported by nvidia-smi.
```


----------



## tsd560ti (5. November 2015)

@Bumblebee Danke für die herzliche Begrüßung! 24/7 werde ich das nicht betreiben können, aber zwischendurch geht das immer mal wenn in der Galaxie Flaute auf dem Mond herrscht 

Im Anhang ist ein Bild von meinem aktuellen Stand -Sieht so aus als würde mein Rechner ab jetzt auch falten, oder?

Edit: Im Kontrollcenter bin ich auf ~162000 PPD gestoßen, 290x und FX6100 laufen beide auf Anschlag ( 0xa4 Core steht da noch, falls wichtig)


----------



## Stefan84 (5. November 2015)

Läuft 
Und Willkommen im Team


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. November 2015)

Hab keinen Bock mehr meinen Xeon's jede WU einzeln zu servieren > zähneknirschend BigSMP (P8106)


----------



## brooker (5. November 2015)

@ tsd560ti: herzlich Willkommen im Team und schön das Du dabei bist!  Schaue mal im "[HowTo] - Anleitung Einrichtung FAH Client 7.4.4" unter "Optimierungen" vorbei. Da sind noch ein paar Tips für Dich hinterlegt


----------



## mattinator (5. November 2015)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Hab keinen Bock mehr meinen Xeon's jede WU einzeln zu servieren


Kann ich verstehen, das ließe sich auch schwer automatisieren.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. November 2015)

@mattinator:
Mach ich auch nur vorübergehend bis der 171.67.108.204-Server wieder WU's hat, denn die P8106 zeigt wieder warum ich die BigSMP's nicht mag > 129kPPD und das ist die besser honorierte der beiden  

Nur so als Vergleich: 
In den letzten paar Tagen als es noch problemlos lief hatten mein Xeons fasst nur P9752 > 180kPPD
Selbst die SMP-WU's die am wenigsten abwerfen sind schon bei 140kPPD


----------



## tsd560ti (5. November 2015)

Die Tipps aus dem HowTo kann ich bei mir alle nicht anwenden: Die Treibersoftware ist auf meinem Gamingsystem immer der aktuellste Betatreiber und Hintergrundprogramme müssen auch noch ein paar laufen können. Trotzdem scheinen einige mit der gleichen Graka deutlich mehr Punkte zu bekommen. 

Zu dem eigenen Key/Account habe ich jetzt auch noch nichts gefunden -gibts es da einen Extra Abschnitt auf deren Website oder macht man das im Client oder noch woanders?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. November 2015)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Trotzdem scheinen einige mit der gleichen Graka deutlich mehr Punkte zu bekommen.


Das liegt eben am Treiber > die neueren Treiber sind weniger effizient beim falten.
Hinzukommt das nicht jedes Projekt gleich viele Punkte gibt.


tsd560ti schrieb:


> Zu dem eigenen Key/Account habe ich jetzt auch noch nichts gefunden -gibts es da einen Extra Abschnitt auf deren Website oder macht man das im Client oder noch woanders?


FAHControl öffnen (unter im Tray> Rechtsklick auf das Folding-Symbol und "Advanced Control" auswählen).
Oben auf "Configure" und da auf den Reiter "Identity" > da kannst du deinen Passkey eingeben


----------



## tsd560ti (5. November 2015)

Und meinen Passkey nenne ich dann einfach tsd560ti oder muss ich mir den irgendwo noch generieren?

Btw: 0x17 Durchgang läuft gerade mit knapp 300k, das sieht schon besser aus.


----------



## brooker (5. November 2015)

Schau ins erste Kapitel des Howto da steht alles drin


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. November 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> Schau ins erste Kapitel des Howto da steht alles drin


Oder hier der direkte Link aus Punkt 1 der Anleitung 
Folding@home


Nachtrag:


tsd560ti schrieb:


> Btw: 0x17 Durchgang läuft gerade mit knapp 300k, das sieht schon besser aus.


Nicht erschrecken:
Bei den ersten 10 WU's bekommst du die Basispunkte der WU's , aber noch keine Bonuspunkte > die machen den Hauptteil der Punkte aus!


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (6. November 2015)

Hey ... Moin TSD ... Wier ich sehe, kommen immer mehr aus der Netzteil Ecke 

Willkommen im Team


----------



## Kashura (6. November 2015)

irgendjemand muss sich mal meine settings angucken. Komm kaum über 200k ppd. Kanns ja nit sein oder?


----------



## XeT (6. November 2015)

Je nach WU landest du bei 180k bis 300k


----------



## brooker (6. November 2015)

@Kashura: ich könnte per TeamViewer kurz drüber schauen


----------



## Kashura (6. November 2015)

ja machen wir mal sobald ich das ding installiert hab und TS. ich komm auf dich zurück ok?


----------



## brooker (6. November 2015)

... ok, schreib mir einfach ne PN


----------



## tsd560ti (6. November 2015)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Hey ... Moin TSD ... Wier ich sehe, kommen immer mehr aus der Netzteil Ecke
> 
> Willkommen im Team


Ich bin eigentlich gar keiner aus der Netzteilecke sondern gehöre eher zur Grafikkartenfraktion 
Am Mittwoch habe ich angefangen Litecoins zu minen. Der Ertrag war aber extrem gering und das sah ich nicht als gerechtfertigt an -dann unterstütze ich lieber F@H anstatt so ein System 

Heute kommt erstmal der MK26 auf die Karte und dann schau ich mal was so geht.


----------



## arcDaniel (6. November 2015)

Hat eigentlich schon jemand der AMD Fraktion den 15.11beta Treiber probiert?


----------



## XeT (6. November 2015)

Ich lade den morgen/heute abend/nacht. Denn  wenn die nächste Wu fertig ist bin ich unterwegs gib dann meine Erfahrungen druch


----------



## Thosch (6. November 2015)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> ... die machen den Hauptteil der Punkte aus!



Das ist leider *ein* Grundübel an der F@H-Sache ...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. November 2015)

Thosch schrieb:


> Das ist leider *ein* Grundübel an der F@H-Sache ...


Wie man nimmt, sind ja nur einmalig 10 WUs und nicht andauernd.


----------



## mattinator (6. November 2015)

Das nenne ich mal Ausbeute.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ProfBoom (6. November 2015)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Thosch schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Das ist leider *ein* Grundübel an der F@H-Sache ...
> ...



Ich glaube, hier ist der QRB an sich gemeint. Und da gebe ich Thosch schon Recht.


----------



## TheSebi41 (6. November 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es lebt! [emoji14]


----------



## brooker (6. November 2015)

Sebi ... gib uns mehr!


----------



## Abductee (6. November 2015)

Die Karte wird wirklich erkannt?
Dann hatte ich doch Pech mit meiner Riser-Card.


----------



## TheSebi41 (6. November 2015)

Hab vorher noch testen müssen wie es sich auf einem Intel Atom so spielt 

Also es funktioniert mal nicht so schlecht. Karte läuft mit PCIe 8X wie sie soll 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abductee (6. November 2015)

Ist das der Riser vom Caseking?


----------



## brooker (6. November 2015)

@Sebi: die CPU-Last hattest Du aber nur beim Entpacken der WU, oder dauerhaft? Das wäre mir neu :o/


----------



## TheSebi41 (6. November 2015)

Ja von Caseking, da ich sowiso was brauchte und die nicht extra sonst wo bestellen wollte 

Ja die Core21 braucht beim falten so ~25% CPU, ich hab aber nur den Vierkerner 

Kleiner Nachteil: Man kann das Bild nicht mehr per IPMI abgreifen


----------



## brooker (6. November 2015)

... die R9 290 braucht bei ner 0x21er WU einen ganzen Kern? Das kann nicht sein. Selbst mein kleiner Falter, mit gerade mal 1.5 GH,z braucht max. 4% eines Kernes. Hast Du man nach 10 min Falten geschaut?


----------



## Abductee (6. November 2015)

TheSebi41 schrieb:


> Kleiner Nachteil: Man kann das Bild nicht mehr per IPMI abgreifen


Obwohl kein Monitor angeschlossen ist?


----------



## TheSebi41 (6. November 2015)

Ja nach ein paar % der WU ist es so, das Windows ist aber auch nicht optimiert und Treiber gibt es wohl auch einen besseren 

IPMI kann generell keine anderen GPUs neben der Aspeed


----------



## Amigafan (6. November 2015)

*@TheSebi41*

Ich besitze dieselbe GPU - allerdings als (echte) OC-Version (Grundtakt: 1000MHz, Speicher: 1260MHz). Falls Interesse am Bios besteht, kann ich Dir dieses gerne einmal zur Verfügung stellen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. November 2015)

ProfBoom schrieb:


> Ich glaube, hier ist der QRB an sich gemeint. Und da gebe ich Thosch schon Recht.


Wenn der QRB an sich gemeint ist, bin ich eurer Meinung > zurück zum Fixpunktesystem.


----------



## XeT (7. November 2015)

So nach Verlust von 8h Faltzeit durch eine wirkliche Bad-Wu bin ich mit neu installierten Client auch wieder aktiv dabei


----------



## Amigafan (7. November 2015)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wenn der QRB an sich gemeint ist, bin ich eurer Meinung > zurück zum Fixpunktesystem.



Ich sehe das etwas differenzierter:
Das Problem liegt nicht am QRB an sich, sondern an der "Ausführung" desselben.
Manchmal habe ich nämlich das Gefühl, dass die Verantwortlichen der Projekte den Sinn  dahinter in keinster Weise verstanden haben! 
Der QRB soll "belohnen" - und zwar für ein schnelles Abliefern von wissenschaftlichen Ergebnissen. 
Was dabei leider "übershen" wird - die "Bewertung"( in PPD) sollte einer ganz einfachen Regel folgen:
*Für denselben Zeitaufwand der Berechnung muß es auch annähernd dieselben Punkte für eine GPU geben!
*Und dabei sollte es unerheblich sein, welches Projekt gerade gefaltet wird.

Leider versuchen viele "Verantwortliche", die Punkte auf die vermeintlich geleistete wissenschaftliche Arbeit zu reduzieren, wobei sie selber versuchen, den "Wert" derselben einzuschätzen - und das geht meines Erachtens nach immer schief!
Und genau das ist der Kern des Problems . . .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. November 2015)

@Amigafan:
Ich kann dir da nur bis zu einem gewissen Punkt zustimmen:
An sich ist die Grundidee des QRB eine Gute, aber zum einen (wie du bereits geschrieben hast) herrscht zwischen den einzelnen Projekten zum Teil ein riesiger Abgrund was die Punkte anbelangt und zum anderen bestrafft der QRB die Gelegenheitsfalter unverhältnismäßig stark. 


Wen sie am QRB festhalten wollen, müssen sie das System ändern und eine Kombination zwischen Fixpunkten und QRB machen:
Mein Vorschlag wäre Fixpunkte und wenn du die WU innerhalb der 1. Deadline ablieferst +15% Bonus.
Innerhalb der 2. Deadline gibt es die Fixpunkte ohne Bonus.


----------



## Amigafan (7. November 2015)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @Amigafan:
> . . .  zum anderen bestrafft der QRB die Gelegenheitsfalter unverhältnismäßig stark.
> . . .


Diesen Einwand habe ich erwartet, weil auch ich dasselbe Problem sehe - nur - diese Entscheidung wurde schon vorher getroffen . . . 

Und - wenn man das ganze "System" überdenkt, ist es verständlich (aus der Sicht von PG), dass man sich mehr auf die "Vollfalter" konzentriert - die "liefern zuverlässiger/verhersagbarer" . . .


----------



## Abductee (7. November 2015)

Zuverlässiger?
Die Server sind mitunter ein Witz.
Da wartet man teilweise zwei Tage bis es neue WU`s gibt.


----------



## brooker (7. November 2015)

... bekomme seit zwei Stunden keine WUs mehr  Server down?


----------



## XeT (7. November 2015)

meine CPU hat vorhin eine bekommen hatte einen Fehler und doch nochmal eine CPU geladen


----------



## Amigafan (7. November 2015)

*@Abductee*

Selbstverständlich zuverlässiger - auf Seiten der Falter . . . 


*@brooker*

Füe wen keine WU (CPU/GPU )?
Ich falte derzeit zwar hauptsächlich Beta-Projekte, aber auch "Normale" finden den Weg zur Berechnung (gerade eben eine Core17-WU 10467 für meine R9 290 erhalten).


----------



## brooker (7. November 2015)

... falten nur mit GPU


----------



## Thosch (7. November 2015)

Abductee schrieb:


> Zuverlässiger?
> Die Server sind mitunter ein Witz.
> Da wartet man teilweise zwei Tage bis es neue WU`s gibt.



... und das nächste Grundübel ... kommt alles ans Licht !!  

Btw. ...
Eben wg. dem QRB, der zudem sehr ungleichmäßig und (mMn) viel zu hoch ausfällt, dem daraus resultierenden Zwang die WU schnellstmöglich fertig rechnen zu lassen und dann abzuliefern ließ mich von F@H abkommen. Wenn die WU fertig war dann ist es sehr selten gewesen das ich am PC saß und das beenden konnte. Klar kann man das einstellen das keine neue WU mehr geholt wird, aber über Nacht idled der dann rum und brät den Strom raus, für nichts. Also läßt man den weiter falten. Und so geht das weiter und weiter. Bei WCG/BOINC/GPUGRID (nur f.d.GPU) kann man den ausschalten und gut ist, nächsten Tag gehts wieder weiter, ganz ohne Abgabedruck. Die WUs da sind keine "Stundenfresser", auch ein Vorteil. Die HW wird auch nicht ganz so *extrem*  (  ) belastet. Und ich tu damit genauso Gutes wie hier, sogar aktuellere Sachen wie Ebola und AIDS.


----------



## brooker (7. November 2015)

... läuft wieder, hab geade was bekommen!


----------



## Stefan84 (8. November 2015)

Die letzten Tage sind aber wieder ein Haufen schrottige WU's unterwegs...
Muss mal gucken ob die WU die er jetzt am falten ist nachher richtig gesendet wird, hatten in der Nacht einen dreistündigen Stromausfall weil hier ein Trafohäuschen in die Luft geflogen ist 

Den NaCl-Clienten lass ich ob der langen WU-Zeit jetzt nicht mehr mitlaufen, nur wenn ich eh mal am Laptop bin darf er mal eine rechnen. Lohnt sich jetzt einfach nicht mehr wo jede WU über eine halbe Stunde braucht.


----------



## XeT (8. November 2015)

Ich bekomme nur noch 10h wus.


----------



## FlyingPC (8. November 2015)

Ich kann ja leider nur mit dem NaCl-Client folden, aber bekomme meistens so 45 min Wu's.


----------



## Abductee (8. November 2015)

Das braucht kein "leider"


----------



## FlyingPC (8. November 2015)

Ich würde nur sehr gerne mehr falten.


----------



## XeT (8. November 2015)

So Mainbord für 3 GPU's kommt mit der Post. Nun stellt sich mir die Frage kann ich zum Falten AMD und Nvidia verbauen ?


----------



## arcDaniel (8. November 2015)

Nur zur Info, ich habe beschlossen meine GTX980 zu verkaufen, da ich richtig Bock habe mal wieder mit einer AMD Karte zu experimentieren und die kommende AMD 380X mir einfach in den Fingern juckt.

Ich habe die Karte Forengerecht auf dem Marktplatz eingestellt. Hier der Link:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/verkaeufe/413737-v-evga-gtx-980-sc.html#post7822235

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn sie weiterfalten könnte


----------



## XeT (8. November 2015)

Ich bin mal direkt drauf angesprungen so erspart es mir das Dilemma mit der neuen GPU zum Falten


----------



## Mr.Knister (9. November 2015)

Erstes Zwischenfazit zum 7850K@Stock: Da ist noch Luft nach oben, aber auch Raum für Zweifel 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Andererseits:  *Das ist* Linux (Xubuntu 14.04.3)*. Ohne irgendwie geartete Fummeleien, ohne beta-Flag und mit angemessener TPF. Das ist schonmal ein gewaltiger Fortschritt zu meinem letzten Versuch. 
Beim Grafiktreiber handelt es sich um den Catalyst 15.3 (fglrx-updates aus den Repos). Einen geeigneteren installiere ich vllt noch; denke aber nicht, dass ich aus eigenem Antrieb viel mit der APU falten werde. Falls Interesse besteht, bin ich gerne zu weiteren Tests bereit. Jedoch erst, wenn ich einen besseren Kühler habe.


----------



## ZobRombie (9. November 2015)

Hallo zusammen! 

Ich war ein paar Tage verhindert und freue mich, wieder zu euch zu stoßen; es hat sich ja Einiges in den Threads angesammelt.

@Mr.Knister
Danke für deinen ersten Eindruck zum 7850K! Hast du zufällig die Möglichkeit, den Stromverbrauch zu messen? 
Mich interessieren die APUs zum Falten ja auch und ich wollte mal gucken, ob ich diese Woche die Zutaten bestelle - insofern witzig, dass du schon aktiv warst. Mich würde ja zu den A10-78xx und A8-76xx noch der A6-7400K interessieren, mit CPU underclocked/undervolted und iGPU ggf. ausgereizt. Im Vergleich zur R7 des 7850K (oder 7870K, 7800) bietet die R5 im 7400 nur halb so viel Shader. Sollten sich daher die 13k PPD aus dem Zwischenfazit auch weiterhin bestätigen, so wäre ich mit deren Hälfte ein wenig enttäuscht. 
Allerdings muss das dann ja auch zwingend im Zusammenhang mit dem Stromverbrauch und der Option, einen wirklich kleinen Falter bauen zu können, gesehen werden.

Grüße!


----------



## XeT (9. November 2015)

Dann mach ich's mal hier im Thread, hatten ja schon geschrieben. 

Willkommen zurück


----------



## mattinator (9. November 2015)

Mr.Knister schrieb:


> Erstes Zwischenfazit zum 7850K@Stock: Da ist noch Luft nach oben, aber auch Raum für Zweifel



Erstes Projekt mit der Nummer und weniger als 5% berechnet. Schau mal genau auf die Dauer und die Basispunkte, da ist noch kein QRB drin.


----------



## XeT (9. November 2015)

Base sind 4,3k rest ist qrb. Ist doch alles drin


----------



## mattinator (9. November 2015)

Hast Recht, habe mich verguckt.


----------



## Mr.Knister (9. November 2015)

Dann gehe ich heute oder morgen zur Verbraucherzentrale und leihe mir ein Wattmeter  Tuningergebnisse schaffe ich diese Woche vermutlich nicht mehr.

Die halb so vielen Shader würden QRB-bedingt auf noch weniger Punkte hinauslaufen - bei ~30 Minuten pro Frame, also 2,5h pro Checkpoint (0x21) und zwei Tagen pro WU. Das wäre mir zu unflexibel.

An den Punkten stimmt auch aus meiner Sicht alles. Waren bei 10% in etwa immernoch auf dem Stand.


----------



## ZobRombie (9. November 2015)

XeT schrieb:


> Willkommen zurück



Ich danke dir!



Mr.Knister schrieb:


> Dann gehe ich heute oder morgen zur Verbraucherzentrale und leihe mir ein Wattmeter  Tuningergebnisse schaffe ich diese Woche vermutlich nicht mehr.



Das ist nett, aber bitte nur, wenn es dir keine allzu großen Umstände bereitet. Magst du mir wohl das Mainboard nennen, welches du verwendest?

Grüße


----------



## arcDaniel (9. November 2015)

Meine GTX980 ist verkauft und hat sich schon auf den Weg zum neuen Besitzer gemacht. Ich freue mich, dass sie weiter falten darf 

Zum falten werde ich mir, sobalb verfügbar, eine AMD R9 380X kaufen. Welches Modell genau, weiss ich noch nicht. Nehme ich die normale 380 als Referenz, steht eine Sapphire an erster Stelle.

Meine Faltresultate dieser Grafikkarte werde ich natürlich hier posten 

Was dann mit meiner MiniMax Falterin wird, weiss ich nicht, jedenfalls soll sie weiter nützlich sein. Würde vielleicht zu meinem Zukünftigen Eco-Falter Projekt passen, allerdings, stört mich hier die relativ hohe CPU Last und ob dann mein verfügbarer AMD PhenomII 965BE nicht bremsen wird (zumal dieser auf Sparsam getrimmt werden soll).


----------



## Kashura (10. November 2015)

hey Leute, spielt übertackten beim Falten eine Rolle? Hab meine r9 mal auf 1100 gesetzt aber die Zeit für die WU ging nicht runter. Ist das normal?


----------



## XeT (10. November 2015)

Meiner 290 und Nano war/ist es relativ egal. Man wird es wohl eher insgesamt merken. Da die tpf in der WU auch einmal schwanken. Ich konnte bisher aber keine Verbesserung durch OC feststellen


----------



## Bumblebee (10. November 2015)

Kashura schrieb:


> hey Leute, spielt übertackten beim Falten eine Rolle? Hab meine r9 mal auf 1100 gesetzt aber die Zeit für die WU ging nicht runter. Ist das normal?



Wichtige Frage ist natürlich ob sie den Takt auch halten kann
Eine* stabil* höher getaktete GPU*wird *schneller falten


----------



## Kashura (10. November 2015)

ok gut zu wissen. momentan passt es nicht so ganz was geschwindigkeit der GPU und mein "Faltverhalten" angeht. Ich würde gerne nach der Arbeit eine WU falten lassen und gut. Klar wenn die 12 Stunden geht sind es halt 2-3 Tage


----------



## simder (10. November 2015)

hallo kann mir jemand bitte sagen wie ich FoldingHomeStats einbinde.
Ich finde es einfach nicht auf der Seite


----------



## blaubär (10. November 2015)

Hier steht alles: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...olding-home-stats-die-signatur-einbinden.html


----------



## simder (10. November 2015)

ok danke. Ich kann es leider noch nicht sehen hab es aber eingefügt.


----------



## XeT (10. November 2015)

hat geklappt simder.

nach einer BAD State Wu mit reset durfte ich wieder neu installieren. Hab derzeit das Problem das danach TPF von 6 min auf 50 min gehen und sich nie wieder ändern


----------



## sc59 (10. November 2015)

Kashura schrieb:


> ok gut zu wissen. momentan passt es nicht so ganz was geschwindigkeit der GPU und mein "Faltverhalten" angeht. Ich würde gerne nach der Arbeit eine WU falten lassen und gut. Klar wenn die 12 Stunden geht sind es halt 2-3 Tage



Dann werden die PPD deutlich jeden Tag nach unten gehen. liegt am QRB -System.
Lieber eine WU durchfalten lassen und dann solange pausieren bis die nächste WU wieder Sinn macht.


----------



## XeT (10. November 2015)

Warten bis die nächste sinn macht wenn man nur 4-6 stunden faltet geht schwer. Solange man 50% faltet macht warten keinen Sinn. Denn so bekommt man in 2 Tagen 2 ganze 1 "kleine" und das ist immer noch mehr als 2


----------



## sc59 (10. November 2015)

Falte einen Tag, warte auf den 4ten ,hier wieder eine neue WU ziehen.
macht das Sinn.
in meiner Überlegung schon.,
gleiche zeit viel mehr PPD. gleicher Strom bei weitaus mehr PPD.


----------



## brooker (10. November 2015)

@kashura:Kurz zum Thema OC. Das mach auf jeden Fall Sinn und merkt man schon deutlich.  Wenn nach dem OC keine bessere TPF erreicht wird,  ist es entweder instabil oder die Cpu limitiert die Gpu. 

Deine 290er sollte je nach Grundhaltung und Kühlung noch was hergeben. Die Nano ist aufgrund des Speichers nur sehr gering übertakten. Daher, wenn OC dann an der 290er. Sollest du beim Ausloten des maximal möglich und stabilen OC Hilfe brauchen, melde Dich.


----------



## XeT (10. November 2015)

sc59 schrieb:


> Falte einen Tag, warte auf den 4ten ,hier wieder eine neue WU ziehen.
> macht das Sinn.
> in meiner Überlegung schon.,
> gleiche zeit viel mehr PPD. gleicher Strom bei weitaus mehr PPD.



Dafür brauchst du aber eine Sicherheit das du dann eine kein bekommst. Atm bekomme ich 2-3 große und eine kleine im wechsel


----------



## arcDaniel (10. November 2015)

Sagt mal, bis dato war ich ja was Hardware angeht sehr verwöhnt... Jetzt wo ich nur noch meine GTX750ti habe und mit dieser Falte, ist mein PC fast nicht mehr nutzbar. 

Vorher wenn ich mit der GTX980 gefaltet habe, merkte ich schon, dass es schon an der Leistungs des PC's zerrt, aber nicht so extrem wie jetzt. 

Normales surfen mit Firefox ist nicht wirklich sauber möglich. Ein Video schauen wärend des faltens, resultiert in einer Diashow...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. November 2015)

@arcDaniel:
Hast du die Hardware-Beschleunigung im Firefox ausgeschaltet?

Meine 750 Ti faltet ja auch nebenbei und im IE wie auch im Firefox merk ich praktisch keinen Unterschied.

Zum Video-Schauen nutze ich den Windows Media Player wenn die 750 Ti faltet > mit dem VLC kannst du es während dem faltens vergessen.


----------



## arcDaniel (10. November 2015)

Ja, habe die HW beschleunigung an und nutze an sich auch VLC.

Wie gesagt, mit der GTX980 ging dies alles so nebenbei. Ok man merkte, dass das Falten etwas bremst... ich hätte aber nicht gedacht, dass der unterschied mit der GTX750ti so extrem wäre.

Ach dann bleibt mir nur übrig mein rMBP mehr zu nutzen, bis die AMD 380X kommt.

Wenn ich umgezogen bin, werde ich mich an einen Eco-Falter machen, wo die GTX750ti weiter arbeiten soll.
Da ich als Main-System unbedingt ein ZEN-System haben möchte (mir ist es sogar mittlerweile egal was die Test sagen werden, ich will mich selbst überzeugen), überlege ich schon einen kleineren Untersatz für meinen Xeon zu suchen.


----------



## XeT (10. November 2015)

Also ich zock nebenher mit der Nano AC: 3 in 4k und Hohen Details. Heros of the Strom in max und 4k je nach WU geht die TPF mal etwas herunter aber HOTS hat 60fps und bei AC: 3 wills mir nicht anzeigen.

Ich werde mir mal Fraps zulegen und dann Spiele Benches wärend des Faltens machen. Wenn die Hardware gut genug ist kann man auch beim Zocken Falten, bei sovielen Mitgliedern von PCGH falten aktiv nicht einmal 130 das ist nicht mal ein Bruchteil. Ich glaube das ist den meisten zu abschreckend



arcDaniel schrieb:


> Ja, habe die HW beschleunigung an und nutze an sich auch VLC.
> 
> Wie gesagt, mit der GTX980 ging dies alles so nebenbei. Ok man merkte, dass das Falten etwas bremst... ich hätte aber nicht gedacht, dass der unterschied mit der GTX750ti so extrem wäre.
> 
> ...



Geht mir auch so. Ich bin hier so am rumschieben mit der Hardware XD. Wenn Zen kommt gibt's  ein neues System und mit der neuen Gen dann auch Crossfire. Dann wird der Pentium 2 Radeos bedienen und der Xeon wandert zu 3 GPUs aufs z87 System was sobald alles da ist mit deiner alten 980 und dann noch 2 GPUS bestückt wird.

Wo ich gerade dabei bin. Hatte mal auf den Linux guide geklickt und war mal grob  verwirrt  weil ich nur kurz geguckt habe. Alles voll mit comands. 
Wie schwer ist der Einstieg in Linux/falten mit Linux? Würd die Faltsystem auf Linux aufbauen wenns mehr abwirft und sich der Aufwand rechnet.


----------



## arcDaniel (10. November 2015)

@XeT
Etwas beleidigt bin ich jetzt schon, von wegen ALTEN 980!!!!!! (nicht ernst gemeint)

Manche sind halt reine Gamer ander, zu denen zähle ich mich Hardware-Verrückte


----------



## tsd560ti (10. November 2015)

Mit meiner 290X ruckelt je nach WU auch der Desktop, Spielen ist erst recht nicht möglich. 
Dafür zieht sie ordentlich durch und bleibt sehr effizient (300Watt Gesamtsystem, 250Watt sekundär -> 150Watt Grafikkarte).

Btw: Teamplatz 834 erreicht


----------



## Amigafan (10. November 2015)

*@XeT*

Ganz ehrlich - bevor ich gefaltet habe, hatte ich nur mal Probeweise über Suse Linux 9.2  (was mir aber zu kompliziert erschien) und Knoppix (mehrere Versionen, weil auch auf "schwachbrünstigen" Rechnern lauffähig) Kontakt zu Linux - und habe mich - zuerst für das CPU-Falten - an das "Abenteuer" Linux - hier speziell Ubuntu - gewagt.
Geholfen haben mir - gerade, weil Vieles über die Konsole geregelt wird - die geposteten Scripts (aus verschiedenen Foren, die sich haüptsächlich mit dem Falten beschäftigen). Und - Du wirst selber feststellen - so kompliziert ist die Sache nicht - vor allem, wenn Du die ersten Erfolge verzeichnen kannst.

Mein Tipp also:
Wage den ersten Schritt - und der Rest geht (fast) von alleine - so viel verkeht machen kann man nicht, wenn man die erprobten Anleitungen nutzt.
Und - im Notfall gibt es hier den einen oder anderen Linux-Profi, der Dir hilft, wenn gar nichts geht.

Zur Frage des "Abwurfs" sei mal meine EVGA GTX 970 SC (Boost: 1317MHz) erwähnt:
Diese läuft "Stock" mit einer TDP von 100% und Standardspannung und schafft ohne manuelles OC ~1390MHz, mit manuellem OC zwischen 1430-1465MHz, normal ~1452 MHz) und kommt auf ~320-360K PPD (wobei einige WU´s nur ~290K - z. B. WU 10489 -  bringen, einige aber auch bis zu 470K - z. B. WU 9135) - alles unter Ubuntu 14.04 LTS 64Bit - dass schaffst Du unter Windows nur mit wesentlich höherem OC (und höherer Belastung der Grafikkarte).


----------



## ProfBoom (10. November 2015)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Ja, habe die HW beschleunigung an und nutze an sich auch VLC.


Schalt sie aus 
Dann übernimmt das rendern die CPU und nicht mehr die belastete GPU.



sc59 schrieb:


> Falte einen Tag, warte auf den 4ten ,hier wieder eine neue WU ziehen.
> macht das Sinn.
> in meiner Überlegung schon.,
> gleiche zeit viel mehr PPD. gleicher Strom bei weitaus mehr PPD.


Es gibt Leute, die (aus verschiedenen Gründen) den PC ausschalten, wenn sie aus dem Haus gehen oder schlafen.
Von daher ist das gut gemeint, aber leider manchmal an der Realität vorbei.
Wenn man nur nach dem Stromverbrauch/PPD geht - klar, macht Sinn.


----------



## tsd560ti (10. November 2015)

Wo gerade von Linux die Rede ist: Ist es mittlwerweile möglich auch jenes *das Raspberry Pi* Einzusetzen? 
Ich kann es 24/7 mit >1050Mhz betreiben, sodass dort sicherlich auch Potenzial wäre.

Edit: In dem Post war ein Denkfehler


----------



## arcDaniel (11. November 2015)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Wo gerade von Linux die Rede ist: Ist es mittlwerweile möglich auch jenes Einzusetzen?
> ...



Wie ist die Frage genau gemeint? Ob Linux mittlerweile im Alltag einsetztbar ist? Wenn dies die Frage war: JA. 

Linux ist schon seit Jahren einsetztbar und für fast alle Anwendungsbereiche gibt es sehr gute Alterantiven. Auch die Installation ist schon fast einfacher wie bei Windows (je nach distro). Dass Linux sich noch immer nicht durchgesetzt hat, hat etliche Gründe, die ich sogar sehr gut nachvollziehen kann.

Über dieses Thema könnte man Tage mit sehr interessanten Diskusionen verbringen, wäre dann doch stark off-topic.


----------



## Kashura (11. November 2015)

also ich hab gestern mal die 390 auf 1060/1700 gesetzt und es war wirklich schneller. Im Vergleich zu einer 970 immernoch sehr wenig mMn. Ich kam so auf 250k anstatt 200k. Ich denke nächstes Jahr hole ich mir zum neuen Unterbau noch eine 390 dazu oder eine schnellere single Karte


----------



## tsd560ti (11. November 2015)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Wie ist die Frage genau gemeint? Ob Linux mittlerweile im Alltag einsetztbar ist? Wenn dies die Frage war: JA.
> 
> Linux ist schon seit Jahren einsetztbar und für fast alle Anwendungsbereiche gibt es sehr gute Alterantiven. Auch die Installation ist schon fast einfacher wie bei Windows (je nach distro). Dass Linux sich noch immer nicht durchgesetzt hat, hat etliche Gründe, die ich sogar sehr gut nachvollziehen kann.
> 
> Über dieses Thema könnte man Tage mit sehr interessanten Diskusionen verbringen, wäre dann doch stark off-topic.


Entschuldigung, ich habe die Frage nochmal editiert und die verschluckten Wörter nachgeholt, jetzt passt es  
Ich wollte fragen ob ein Raspberry Pi mit Linux falten kann.

Zu den Gründen gegen Linux: Einige Sachen sind schon ganz cool und es läuft auch echt flüssig. Die meisten Versionen wirken aber oft angestaubt. 
Dateiverwaltung und ähnliches ost mir auch oft ein Rätsel, kurzum, ich müsste mich lange einlesen.


----------



## XeT (11. November 2015)

Kashura schrieb:


> also ich hab gestern mal die 390 auf 1060/1700 gesetzt und es war wirklich schneller. Im Vergleich zu einer 970 immernoch sehr wenig mMn. Ich kam so auf 250k anstatt 200k. Ich denke nächstes Jahr hole ich mir zum neuen Unterbau noch eine 390 dazu oder eine schnellere single Karte



Das liegt aber eher an der WU als am OC. 25% mehr Leistung bei 13% Speicher OC. Was muss man eigentlich eher ubertakten Speicher oder Core? 

Edit: Wie gesagt PPDs  schwanken von 180-280k


----------



## arcDaniel (11. November 2015)

XeT schrieb:


> Das liegt aber eher an der WU als am OC. 25% mehr Leistung bei 13% Speicher OC. Was muss man eigentlich eher ubertakten Speicher oder Core?



Core!

Speicher bringt beim Falten fast gar nichts. Die GTX980 z.b. läuft wärend des Faltens nur mit 6000mhz Speichertakt, anstatt den sonst üblichen 7000mhz (bedingt durch den genutzten Powerstate). 
Bei meiner GTX750ti, takte ich den Speicher sogar runter fürs Falten, da es keinen unterschied in den PPD macht, aber vielleicht das ein oder andere Watt spart.


----------



## DOcean (11. November 2015)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Entschuldigung, ich habe die Frage nochmal editiert und die verschluckten Wörter nachgeholt, jetzt passt es
> Ich wollte fragen ob ein Raspberry Pi mit Linux falten kann.
> 
> Zu den Gründen gegen Linux: Einige Sachen sind schon ganz cool und es läuft auch echt flüssig. Die meisten Versionen wirken aber oft angestaubt.
> Dateiverwaltung und ähnliches ost mir auch oft ein Rätsel, kurzum, ich müsste mich lange einlesen.


 
Rasperry Pi geht nicht, ist ja ein ARM und bringt auch nix wie lange soll der den falten? Monate?

Linux als Ubuntu oder ähnlich ist schon seht gut ohne große Kenntnisse nutzbar, DVD rein, installieren (wie Windows) und läuft, und sieht in meinen Augen auch nicht altbacken aus...


----------



## XeT (11. November 2015)

Da die Frage wohl,untergegangen ist:
ist es treiberseitig eigentlich möglich amd und nvidia zum Falten in gleichen System zu betreiben?


----------



## arcDaniel (11. November 2015)

XeT schrieb:


> Da die Frage wohl,untergegangen ist:
> ist es treiberseitig eigentlich möglich amd und nvidia zum Falten in gleichen System zu betreiben?



Rein theoretisch ja (werde dies auch wahrscheinlich noch testen), allerdings ist gewusst, dass nvidia manche Funktionen wie z.b. PhysX deaktiviert, sobald eine AMD Karte erkannt wurde. Was noch alles deaktiviert wird, weiss ich nicht.


----------



## XeT (11. November 2015)

Solange Stanford nicht physx für eine bessere Drehung des Eiweises einführt ist das ja egal . Ist nur für die Zukunft des 3er GPU-System bisher kommt die 980 rein und für den Rest wollte ich die nächste Gen abwarten. Nur würde ich lieber 5 AMDs kaufen statt. 1 Gaming AMD und je ein AMD und Nvidia Faltsystem.


----------



## Kashura (11. November 2015)

ich bin ehrlich gesagt etwas entäuscht von den Faltergebnissen der r9 390. ich bin am überlegen sie zu verscherbeln und auf eine 980 zu gehen. Das die 970 so viel stärker ist verstehe ich nicht ganz aber bin auch nicht wirklich im Thema drin. Da ich schon ein paar Stunden am Tag am Falten bin wäre der niedrigere Energieverbrauch auch ein Punkt. Die Games die ich zocke gehen auf beiden Karten gut denke ich. Glaubt ihr man wird zukünftig die AMD's besser auslasten können beim Falten?


----------



## XeT (11. November 2015)

Also ich bin von der 290 auf die nano gewechsel da ich 24/7 falte. Du musst halt die Stunden und den Verlust durch Neukauf gegenrechnen. 70Watt sind für Deutschland knapp 2 Cent pro Stunde falten.

Wenn es sicht stark rechnet würde ich nicht wechseln. Die nächste generation wird nochmals viel effizienter. Derzeit besteht halt nur das schlechtere Abscheiden wirklich entgegen,


----------



## Kashura (11. November 2015)

das hört sich vernünftig an danke Xet. Ich denke ich geh einfach auf die nächste Generation und verkaufe die 390 dann. Die sollte ja dann immernoch bissl was bringen. Am besten hier im Marktplatz.

Ist zwar bissl off topic aber denkt ihr ich bekomme für meine gebrauchte GTX 570 twin frozr noch was?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. November 2015)

Kashura schrieb:


> Ist zwar bissl off topic aber denkt ihr ich bekomme für meine gebrauchte GTX 570 twin frozr noch was?


I büttä än Füfer und äs Swegli.

Bei uns in der CH-Bucht werden 570er um die 50€ gehandelt.


----------



## Kashura (11. November 2015)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> I büttä än Füfer und äs Swegli.
> 
> Bei uns in der CH-Bucht werden 570er um die 50€ gehandelt.



1. Gesundheit 

2. Dann wird sie behalten falls mal eine abraucht als Ersatz


----------



## hbf878 (11. November 2015)

Kashura schrieb:


> Da ich schon ein paar Stunden am Tag am Falten bin wäre der niedrigere Energieverbrauch auch ein Punkt.


Bedenke, dass mit Nvidia-Karten die CPU beim Falten viel stärker belastet wird als bei AMD-Karten. Bei deiner CPU dürfte das einen Unterschied von 25W oder so machen. 
Des Weiteren nutzen AMD-Karten ihren TDP-Spielraum beim Falten nicht voll aus, der Verbrauch der Karte dürfte beim Falten bei ca 150W liegen.


----------



## XeT (11. November 2015)

Also meine nano braucht fur 1000mhz 200watt.

Und da die 380 im ecofalter gesamt 175 Watt braucht würde ich bei einer 390 mindestens 200 ansetzen


----------



## arcDaniel (11. November 2015)

XeT schrieb:


> Also meine nano braucht fur 1000mhz 200watt.



Nur GPU oder ganzes System beim Falten?

Ich warte noch auf deine ersten Resultate deiner ...


----------



## Kashura (11. November 2015)

VDDC Power In springt beim Falten zwischen 150 und 200 watt fröhlich hin und her. Kein Plan ob das jetzt gut ist oder nit oder überhaupt was aussagt. Da meine Plattform schon etwas in die Jahre gekommen ist werde ich nächstes Jahr einfach ein komplett neuen anschaffen. Wer weiß vielleicht wird es ja ZEN mit Arctic Island oder Pascal


----------



## XeT (11. November 2015)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Nur GPU oder ganzes System beim Falten?
> 
> Ich warte noch auf deine ersten Resultate deiner ...



Je nach WU 250-350k bei 175watt und 930-950mhz. Für 1000mhz benötigte ich 8-20% Powertaget plus. Nur gpu aber CPU idelt bei 800mhz-1ghz und 1% Auslastung


----------



## arcDaniel (11. November 2015)

Kashura schrieb:


> VDDC Power In springt beim Falten zwischen 150 und 200 watt fröhlich hin und her. Kein Plan ob das jetzt gut ist oder nit oder überhaupt was aussagt. Da meine Plattform schon etwas in die Jahre gekommen ist werde ich nächstes Jahr einfach ein komplett neuen anschaffen. Wer weiß vielleicht wird es ja ZEN mit Arctic Island oder Pascal



Was meinst du mit VDDC Power In ? Ist damit ein externes Strommessgerät gemeint oder irgendeine Software? Exterens gerät wüRde ja, ganzes System bedeuten und dann finde ich den Verbrauch aber ganz in Ordnung.



XeT schrieb:


> Je nach WU 250-350k bei 175watt und 930-950mhz. Für 1000mhz benötigte ich 8-20% Powertaget plus. Nur gpu aber CPU idelt bei 800mhz-1ghz und 1% Auslastung



Auch bei dir, wenn du schon angibst dass die CPU idelt, gehe ich bei den 175 Watt vom ganzen System aus, was ich für eine 250-350k Ausbeute auch noch ganz in Ordnung finde.

Ich werde Morgen auch mal wieder mein externes Messgerät anhängen und mal schauen, im Moment dabei raus kommt.


----------



## XeT (11. November 2015)

Ich muss mir mal ein Messgerät bestellen. Etwas mehr wird das System schon verbrauchen durch Festplatten 7 Lüfter etc. die 175Watt sind reine TDP der Karte und durch nicht erreichen der 1000mhz vollgenutzt.


----------



## arcDaniel (11. November 2015)

Wäre schon interessant:

AMD gibt zwar 175W an, allerdings könnten die Anschlässe bis zu 225W bereitstellen (laut Spezificationen)

Nvidia spielt hier ja schon etwas. Für die GTX980 wird auch eine TDP von 175W angegeben. Unter normalen Umständen passt das auch ganz gut, allerdings hat tomshardware es fertig gebracht eine GTX980 mit über 280W zu messen!!! 
Power Consumption In Detail - Nvidia GeForce GTX 970 And 980 Review: Maximum Maxwell

Dies wird zwar mit grösster Wahrscheinlichkeit bei normaler Nutzung (Falten eingeschlossen) nie erreicht, durch die sehr performante Lastverteilung, allerdings sieht man hier deutlich wie flexibel die TDP ausgelegt werden kann.


----------



## Mr.Knister (11. November 2015)

Der Kaveri-PC mit 7850K auf einem Asrock FM2A68M-HD+, BeQuiet Pure Power L8-530W CM, Seagate Barracuda 7200.9 zieht ca. 82W aus der Steckdose bei ~13k PPD  Wohlgemerkt unoptimiert und während ich hier surfe. Ohne sonstige Lasten sind's 4-5W weniger. Am WE ist mit besseren Werten zu rechnen; SSD, Undervolting/OC und ggf. 300W-Netzteil.

Bringt es irgendwas, eine WU nach Timeout zuende zu falten? Konnte mir erst heute einen funktionierenden Monitor organisieren, um die Sonntagabend begonnene Einheit weiter zu bearbeiten.


@ZobRombie:

Das Mainboard habe ich mir ausgesucht nach folgenden Kriterien:
- µATX, aber schmal genug für das Cooltek C2 (daher nur 2 RAM-Slots)
- USB 3.0-Frontconnector
- SATA 6 GB/s
- Speichertakt >=2400MHz einstellbar
- genug externe USB-Ports

...und dann einfach das günstigste verfügbare genommen. Die OC-Optionen abseits der Haupt-Takte und -Spannungen sind nicht sonderlich vielfältig, um die APU komplett auszureizen ist es wahrscheinlich nicht optimal. Mir ging es ja wie gesagt "nur" um ein günstiges LAN-System...

Schönen Abend!


EDIT @XeT:

Bei unserer Verbraucherzentrale gibt es kostenlos (20€ Kaution) Messgeräte vom Typ "Christ CLM1000" für zwei Wochen auszuleihen. Wie gut die sind, kann ich nicht beurteilen, finde auch nicht viel im Netz. So was müsste es bei anderen Vbz auch geben. Falls Du eine in der Nähe hast, kannst Du ja mal schauen.


----------



## Kashura (11. November 2015)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit VDDC Power In ? Ist damit ein externes Strommessgerät gemeint oder irgendeine Software? Exterens gerät wüRde ja, ganzes System bedeuten und dann finde ich den Verbrauch aber ganz in Ordnung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das wird von GPU-Z angezeigt


----------



## ProfBoom (11. November 2015)

Mr.Knister schrieb:


> Bringt es irgendwas, eine WU nach Timeout zuende zu falten? Konnte mir erst heute einen funktionierenden Monitor organisieren, um die Sonntagabend begonnene Einheit weiter zu bearbeiten.


Ja, durchaus, solange es nicht dauernd passiert.
Der Timeout besagt, dass ab dieser Zeit eine WU neu vergeben werden KANN. Es muss also nicht dazu kommen, dass sie doppelt gefaltet wird. Außerdem bekommst du immer noch die Punkte dafür.


----------



## brooker (11. November 2015)

XeT schrieb:


> Also meine nano braucht fur 1000mhz 200watt.
> 
> Und da die 380 im ecofalter gesamt 175 Watt braucht würde ich bei einer 390 mindestens 200 ansetzen



Ich hatte kurz die Möglichkeit eine AMD 390 im eco-Falter zu testen: 240W und bei 0x21/ Projekt 9206/ TPF 6:44/ PPD 208.986 / CPU Last 2% - da ich nur einen Wert habe, hab ich es noch nicht gepostet. Wurde aber gerade nachgeholt.


----------



## XeT (12. November 2015)

So mein Paket wurde ins Fahrzeug gelegt. Wenn ich am WE Zeit und meinen Dremel finde kann ich den PC 1 fertig machen und meinen Ecofalter zusammen bauen. Ich würde dann auch mal einen Gaming+Falten Test machen. Dafür bräuchte ich nur Fraps. Hat da einer vll noch eine Ladung Lizenzen liegen?


----------



## Rarek (12. November 2015)

nimmste MSI Afterburner wenns dir um die Anzeige von fps geht (zeigt auch noch mehr an, kommt aber drauf an ob du's brauchst)
und man braucht keine Lizenz dafür


----------



## binär-11110110111 (12. November 2015)

Gestern war mal wieder UpdateTag für Win 7 & 8. Nach der Installation gestern Abend und dem Neustart heute früh schmierte danach F@H und der Nivea-Anzeige-Treiber ab (oder wie dat heißt). Nach ersten Recherchen soll das kumulative Update KB3097877 wohl die Ursache für einige Probleme sein. Da die Störung erst NACH den neuen Updates eingetreten ist, vermute ich die Ursache hier. Am NiveaTreiber habe ich keine Änderungen vorgenommen. Was denkt Ihr ?


----------



## XeT (12. November 2015)

Wieder eine tolle core21 WU die mit error abschmiert. Warum setzt er mich bei 3min checkpoints jedesmal 10% und 30min zurück? oO
Nach dem 2ten reset hat er dann wieder die tollen 27min TPF angestellt. 10Stunden falten fürn Arsch -.-

edit: nochmal 2 Stunden dahin
hab jetzt die Updates von gestern gelöscht und lass es laufen. Wenn ich morgen wenn ich wieder komme keine Punkte hab muss ich nach stanford und mir die persönlich holen


----------



## FlyingPC (12. November 2015)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Gestern war mal wieder UpdateTag für Win 7 & 8. Nach der Installation gestern Abend und dem Neustart heute früh schmierte danach F@H und der Nivea-Anzeige-Treiber ab (oder wie dat heißt). Nach ersten Recherchen soll das kumulative Update KB3097877 wohl die Ursache für einige Probleme sein. Da die Störung erst NACH den neuen Updates eingetreten ist, vermute ich die Ursache hier. Am NiveaTreiber habe ich keine Änderungen vorgenommen. Was denkt Ihr ?



Ich bekomme leider für Win7 keine Updates, da ich einen bestimmten Fehler habe und nach mehreren Tagen Recherche, habe ich ehrlich gesagt keine Lust mehr.


----------



## sc59 (12. November 2015)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Gestern war mal wieder UpdateTag für Win 7 & 8. Nach der Installation gestern Abend und dem Neustart heute früh schmierte danach F@H und der Nivea-Anzeige-Treiber ab (oder wie dat heißt). Nach ersten Recherchen soll das kumulative Update KB3097877 wohl die Ursache für einige Probleme sein. Da die Störung erst NACH den neuen Updates eingetreten ist, vermute ich die Ursache hier. Am NiveaTreiber habe ich keine Änderungen vorgenommen. Was denkt Ihr ?



Der nouveau treiber nvidia  ist doch für Linux Betriebssysteme.
oder verstehe ich den wink mit  niveau nicht?
greetz sc59


----------



## binär-11110110111 (12. November 2015)

Ich schreibe immer Nivea anstatt Nvidia, zumal es sich so auch besser aussprechen läßt; außerdem gefällt mit das Wortspiel mit dieser "Handcreme". 

Zurück zum Thema: ich mußte besagten Patch runterschmeißen, damit ich wieder falten konnte, zuvor bekam ich "im Makro" folgende Meldung: 

Display-Treiber reagiert nicht mehr und wurde wiederhergestellt...
Display-Treiber reagiert nicht mehr und wurde wiederhergestellt...
Display-Treiber reagiert nicht mehr und wurde wiederhergestellt...


----------



## binär-11110110111 (12. November 2015)

FlyingPC schrieb:


> Ich bekomme leider für Win7 keine Updates, da ich einen bestimmten Fehler habe und nach mehreren Tagen Recherche, habe ich ehrlich gesagt keine Lust mehr.



Scheint ein Problem mit dem Dienst wuauserv zu sein.

Der Dienst wuauserv wird für die Funktion "Windows Updates" und "Automatische Updates" benötigt und ist für die Installation, Erkennung und das Herunterladen von Windows Updates zuständig.

Anleitung für Windows Vista und Windows 7
a) Klicke auf Start.
b) Gib in der Suchleiste cmd ein.
c) In der erscheinenden Liste klickst Du cmd mit der rechten Maustaste an und wählen Als Administrator ausführen.
d) Bestätige den dann erscheinenden Dialog.
e) Kopiere alle nachfolgenden Befehle in das CMD-Fenster:

net stop wuauserv
net stop cryptSvc
net stop bits
net stop msiserver
ren %windir%\SoftwareDistribution SoftwareDistribution.old
ren %windir%\System32\catroot2 catroot2.old
net start wuauserv
net start cryptSvc
net start bits
net start msiserver
pause

f) Klicke in das CMD-Fenster mit der rechten Maustaste, wähle dort Einfügen und bestätige dies mit der Return-Taste.
g) Der Vorgang kann etwas dauern bis er vollständig durchgeführt / abgearbeitet wurde.
h) Erscheint in dem CMD-Fenster Pause kann das Fenster geschlossen werden.
i) Versuche Windows Update erneut durchzuführen.

PS: Mit dieser Methode werden alle vorherigen Update- und Timereinstellungen zurückgesetzt, aber auch alle Fehler.


----------



## FlyingPC (12. November 2015)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Scheint ein Problem mit dem Dienst wuauserv zu sein.
> 
> Der Dienst wuauserv wird für die Funktion "Windows Updates" und "Automatische Updates" benötigt und ist für die Installation, Erkennung und das Herunterladen von Windows Updates zuständig.
> 
> ...



danke funktioniert wieder


----------



## sc59 (12. November 2015)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Ich schreibe immer Nivea anstatt Nvidia, zumal es sich so auch besser aussprechen läßt; außerdem gefällt mit das Wortspiel mit dieser "Handcreme".


----------



## XeT (12. November 2015)

FlyingPC kannst du bei deinem Avatar nochmal dick in Rot "NICHT BROOKER" schreiben das Bild verwirrt mich immer 

Hab jetzt ohen Patches und neuem Clint 5 Stunden und knapp 50% ohne Probleme gefaltet


----------



## FlyingPC (12. November 2015)

XeT schrieb:


> FlyingPC kannst du bei deinem Avatar nochmal dick in Rot "NICHT BROOKER" schreiben das Bild verwirrt mich immer
> 
> Hab jetzt ohen Patches und neuem Clint 5 Stunden und knapp 50% ohne Probleme gefaltet


Wird gemacht!

edit: klein aber fein


----------



## XeT (12. November 2015)

FlyingPC schrieb:


> Wird gemacht!
> 
> edit: klein aber fein



XD Das erkenn ich aber schon


----------



## arcDaniel (13. November 2015)

So beim reinigen meines PC's, wollte ich etwas gegen den schleifenden Lüfter meiner GTX750ti unternehmen: Resultat, ich habe ihn weggeworfen und mit Hilfe von Kabelbindern einen 120mm Noctua Lüfter an der Karte befestigt.

Jetzt erreiche ich fast Geräuschlos keine 60°C mehr beim Falten (vorher 68°C + blödes Surren)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (13. November 2015)

Schönes Bild
Hab früher (leider) des Öfteren zu solchen Mitteln greifen müssen; vor allem die GTX560er waren Lüfterkiller


----------



## brooker (13. November 2015)

Da hat wohl einer in der aktuellen Printed geblättert.


----------



## arcDaniel (13. November 2015)

Nein noch nicht mal das, allerdings bin ich erschrocken wie Staubig mein PC wurde, als ich meine GTX980 ausgebaut hatte und Heute hatte ich einfach mal Zeit mich dem Entstauben anzunehmen und etwas im Gehäuse aufzuräumen.

Ja als ich dann aber den originalen Lüfter der MiniMax abnahm, kam sofot die Überlegung: "Dieser Lüfter ist für die Tonne, wie bekomme ich einen Vernünftigen Lüfter nun montiert..."

Das ganze ist aber nur ein Provisorium für eine gute Woche, dann müsste die 380X officiell sein und eine solche wird sofort bestellt.


----------



## Abductee (13. November 2015)

Wo hast du denn bei dem Lüfter den Kabelbinder durchgefädelt?


----------



## arcDaniel (13. November 2015)

Abductee schrieb:


> Wo hast du denn bei dem Lüfter den Kabelbinder durchgefädelt?



Zuerstmal hate ich die Plastikabdeckung ohne Lüfter wieder angeschraubt. Durch die Abdeckung bin ich mit grossen Kabelbindern über den Lüfter gefahren. Auf der Slotseite habe ich dann den Lüfter mit kleinen Kabelbindern durch die Ecklöcher des Lüfters mit dem grossen Kabelbinder fixiert...

Hört sich sehr kompliziert an, sieht aber sauber aus. Wenn ich die Karte wieder ausbaue und mach ich ein Foto wo man die Bastelkonstruktion besser erkennt.


----------



## Amigafan (13. November 2015)

*@arcDaniel*

Dann hast Du dieselbe Möglichkeit genutzt - und  - wie es aussieht - denselben Lüfter - wie ich bei meiner Sapphire HD7870 - dort war einer der beiden Lüfter nach mehr als 2 Jahren "müde".
Also hab ich die Lüfter samt Plastikkonstruktion abgenommen und einfach einen Noctua NF-F12PWM "davorgestellt" (offener Aufbau, daher keine Kabelbinder).
Seitdem hat auch diese GPU keine Temperaturprobleme - wie vor der "Umkonstruktion" - mehr und liefert bei 100-110W Leistungsaufnahme (nur GPU) bis zu 120K PPD.
Gerade durch die neueren Core21-WU´s hat die Karte Effizienz "dazugewonnen", weil diese WU´s besonders "ertragreich" sind - daher ist diese viel zu schade, um "zu vergammeln".
Und - solange es diese tut, wird sie weiter mit Falten "gequält"


----------



## arcDaniel (13. November 2015)

@amigafan
Dein AMD 7870 schein dann ja aber sehr gut zu arbeiten 

Mit den neueren Core21 WU's wie der 10496 bekomme ich nur noch knapp 56k ppd und der PC ist extrem ausgelastet, so dass sogar Firefox ohne GPU-Beschleuigung eine Qual ist. Dabei wird der Verbrauch durch OC aber auch so bei 70-75Watt liegen (nur GPU)

Die letzten Tage bekomme ich nur solche mageren WU's welche auch noch fast einen Tag brauchen um fertig zu werden... Da waren mit die älteren core21 oder gar die core18 lieber, da bekam ich bis zu 85k ppd!


----------



## XeT (13. November 2015)

Die 2500000steps core 21 sind ppd-technich das schlechteste was ich falten kann. Bringen nur 250k core17 und kleinere 21er sind bei 300-350k


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (14. November 2015)

Ich muss mich derzeit für meinen Faltausfall entschuldigen, aber ich habe Probleme mit meiner neuer GTX980Ti.

Ich dachte ich tue mir mit der Karte etwas gutes, aber leider habe ich nur Probleme mit ihr . 3 Karten habe ich schon zurück geschickt und heute kommt dann irgendwann die 4. Karte, wo ich immer noch Hoffnung habe, dass sie endlich funktioniert ... Also nicht wundern okay


----------



## brooker (14. November 2015)

*Daumen drück* was ist das Problem?


----------



## Thosch (14. November 2015)

4 Karten ?? Dann tippe ich mal auf eine "hausgemachte" Ursache ...  ... NT vllt. ...


----------



## XeT (14. November 2015)

Was ist denn mit den Karten?



Thosch schrieb:


> 4 Karten ?? Dann tippe ich mal auf eine "hausgemachte" Ursache ...  ... NT vllt. ...


Noe in der Sig ist es doch drin.


----------



## Thosch (14. November 2015)

Nur weil es "SF Leadex Platinum 550" heißt geht es nicht kaputt ...  ... (wieder)   ... und es stand ein _vllt._ bei ! Evtl. auch ein Kabel- oder Steckerdefekt, Treiberreste, etc. pp. ... Ferndiagnose mit Glaskugel ...  ...


----------



## XeT (14. November 2015)

Thosch schrieb:


> Nur weil es "SF Leadex Platinum 550" heißt geht es nicht kaputt ...  ... (wieder)   ... und es stand ein _vllt._ bei ! Evtl. auch ein Kabel- oder Steckerdefekt, Treiberreste, etc. pp. ... Ferndiagnose mit Glaskugel ...  ...



Klar doch 
Du bist wohl zu selten in der Netzteil-ecke. Wenn da nicht Bequiet e10/p11 steht ist immer das Netzteil schuld. Wer sparen will darf den Kompromiss aus der Liste nehmen.

Aber warten wir mal ab vor dem Spekulieren


----------



## Thosch (14. November 2015)

Habe keine Netzteilecke ... ich spare mir das. Aber  ruhig.


----------



## arcDaniel (14. November 2015)

Also 3 defekte GTX980ti hintereinander würde ich schon mehr als nur Pech nennen und auch mal das System auf andere Fehler absuchen.

Netzteil ist eine möglichkeit, allerdings soll das SunFlower doch recht gut sein, sonst würde SnakeByte0815 es sicherlich nicht nutzen. Allerdings kann ein Netzteil defekt ja nie ausgeschlossen werden: ich hatte innerhalb kürzester Zeit ein defektes Seasonic Platinum 8660 und ein defektes Antec HCP850! Beide Netzteile zählen zu der besseren Sorte. Die Defekte führe ich aber eher auf Stromschwankungen im Stromnetzt zurück. Wir hatten zur gleichen Zeit vergleichsweise viele Lampen die nicht mehr gingen und Trafogebundene LED-Lampen welche sich von selbst dimmten!!! Bei einer Nachfragen beim Stromlieferanten wurde mir aber versichert, dass alles in Ordnung wäre: kurze Zeit später hatten wir einen Zettel im Briefkasten, dass unsere Strasse wegen Arbeiten mehrere Stunden kein Strom hätte... Seit diesen, angeblich reinen Wartungsarbeiten, haben wir keine Stromprobeme mehr... Strange  

Im Allgemeinen hatte ich bis jetzt mega viel Glück: seit ich mich meinen ersten PC bekam Anno 1997, hatte ich noch nicht ein Stück Hardware, welches bei der Lieferung (also Neuzustand) defekt war.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (14. November 2015)

Hey Jungs .. Beruhigt euch ... Das Netzteil iss Super ^^

Ich habe Probleme mit der Kühlung der Karten ... Die Karten die ich bekommen habe werden innerhalb von Sekunden 83°C heiß und fangen an zu drosseln ... die 2. hat sich dann ständig mit BlackScreens verabschiedet ... Den Rechner kann man getrost außen vor lassen ...

Das Netzteil hat meine übertaktet R9 290 Vapor-X zum Frühstück genommen ... Mit Netzteilen kenne ich mich aus ... Ich habe nicht ohne Grund von einem G-550 PCGH auf ein Leadex Platinum gewechselt 

EDIT:

Für die die Neugierig sind ^^


----------



## Thosch (14. November 2015)

ALLE Karten ?!? Wie kann das denn ... hatten die Lüfter noch Transportsicherungen drinnen ?!? Lüftest du mit heißer Luft ...?


----------



## brooker (14. November 2015)

... hier des Rätzels Lösung. Asrock D1800M - GTX 950 dont run - why not? - ASRock Forums

Ich versuche jetzt noch einen Riser von Casekin mit Spannungsversorgung. Wenn das nicht klappt, dann schwenke ich auf das Board um:

A68I-350 DELUXE R2.0 :: Motherboard :: BIOSTAR

Leider ist die CPU Power sehr gering, aber die PCIe Schnittstelle ist besser. Bin gespannt.


----------



## Mr.Knister (14. November 2015)

Liegt wohl am fehlenden ATX12V-Stecker, oder?

Viel Glück!


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (15. November 2015)

Thosch schrieb:


> ALLE Karten ?!? Wie kann das denn ... hatten die Lüfter noch Transportsicherungen drinnen ?!? Lüftest du mit heißer Luft ...?



Nein, selbstverständlich lüfte ich nicht mit heißer Luft 

Ich weis es selber nicht woran das liegt, aber die Karte die ich jetzt habe scheint zu funktionieren ...
Die Hall of Fame ist ist recht gut übertaktet und der Kühler hat schon zu schicken das Ding auf Temp zu halten ^^

Das Problem scheint am Kühler selber gelegen zu haben ... innerhalb von 10 Sekunden von 30 auf 83°C iss ne Ansage ... Evtl gab es da ein paar Karten die damit Probleme hatten ... Mal sehn wie lange das jetzt geht ... sollten diese Probleme jetzt nochmal auftreten, dann tausche ich die Karte gegen eine Palit GTX980Ti Super Jetstream ...


----------



## Thosch (15. November 2015)

Bei mir läuft die Inno3D GeForce GTX 980 Ti iChill Black Accelero Hybrid S ,bin damit imMo ausreichend zu frieden. Kühlung funzt aus ganz gut.
Das man Neukarten so oft aus dem "schlechten Topf" bekommt ist schon _*extrem*_ ungewöhnlich. 
Solltest vllt. Lotto spielen ...


----------



## Stefan84 (15. November 2015)

@SnakeByte: 
Na dann hoffen wir mal das es dieses Mal klappt, wenn nicht komm ich mnal mit nem Eimer Wasser auf nen Kaffee vorbei 

@Thosch:
schickes Ding du  Hab ja selber ne Inno 3D, zwar mit dem AirBoss-Luftkühler, aber selbst der ist flink wie die Windhunde und dabei noch unhörbar leise. Ich kann mich nicht beklagen, die ackert nun seit knapp einem Monat ohne das kleinste Problem bei mir durch...


----------



## Thosch (15. November 2015)

Meine ist auch, im gegensatz zu einigen Meinungen, sehr leise trotz das ich die Seitenwand offen hatte/habe. Ist erst mal der zusätzliche Luftschlauch für direkte Aussenluftansaugung verbastelt dann geht das Blech wieder dran. Wenn der Rechner nachts (ACHTUNG WERBUNG) *BOINC*-t (WERBUNG ENDE) dann bin ich eh nicht im Raum, wenn ich zocke hab ich die Löffelwärmer auf.


----------



## XeT (15. November 2015)

Derzeit bekomm ich viel core 21 projekt:10495
schlechteste WUs die ich bisher mit der Nano falte: 220-230k PPD und 5-8% CPU Auslastung. TPF 3min +/-3sec


----------



## Stefan84 (15. November 2015)

Warum soll es dir mit der Nano besser gehen als mir mit der 980 Ti


----------



## XeT (15. November 2015)

Weil die kleinen meisten verschont bleiben


----------



## arcDaniel (15. November 2015)

Also die core21 10495 scheinen für alle GPU's die Hölle zu sein...


----------



## Stefan84 (16. November 2015)

Ich hab seit Tagen nur solche WU's, sieht man ja auch an meinem Average  Statt 600k hab ich im Moment noch nicht mal 400k. Der einzige Trost ist das alle solche WU's bekommen


----------



## Amigafan (16. November 2015)

Hmmm - ich frage mich, warum bei Euch die WU 10495 so schlecht läuft? 
Ich kann mich - zumindest, was meine Karten anbelangen,nicht wirklich beschweren - einzig die GTX670 "schwächelt" etwas.
Dazu hier einmal der Auszug aus HFM (wie Ihr sehen könnt, läuft derzeit diese WU auf der GTX970):


Spoiler



Project ID: 10495
 Core: UNKNOWN_ENUM
 Credit: 14421
 Frames: 100


 Name: 2700 Win7 Slot 00   --->HD7870
 Path: 192.168.2.103-36330
 Number of Frames Observed: 300

 Min. Time / Frame : 00:05:01 - 105.197,9 PPD
 Avg. Time / Frame : 00:05:04 - 103.644,6 PPD


 Name: 3820 Linux Slot 01   --->GTX970
 Path: 192.168.2.101-36330
 Number of Frames Observed: 300

 Min. Time / Frame : 00:02:14 - 354.160,8 PPD
 Avg. Time / Frame : 00:02:16 - 346.377,2 PPD
 Cur. Time / Frame : 00:02:16 - 345.972,3 PPD
 R3F. Time / Frame : 00:02:17 - 342.655,7 PPD
 All  Time / Frame : 00:02:16 - 345.972,3 PPD
 Eff. Time / Frame : 00:02:16 - 345.972,3 PPD


 Name: 3930K Linux Slot 01   --->GTX670
 Path: 192.168.2.102-36330
 Number of Frames Observed: 300

 Min. Time / Frame : 00:05:32 - 90.813,5 PPD
 Avg. Time / Frame : 00:05:34 - 89.998,9 PPD


 Name: 875K Win7 Slot 00   ---> R9 290
 Path: 127.0.0.1-36330
 Number of Frames Observed: 300

 Min. Time / Frame : 00:03:00 - 227.483,1 PPD
 Avg. Time / Frame : 00:03:09 - 211.428,7 PPD


Was die R9 290 anbelangt - die Avg-Zeit ist durch "Arbeit" am Rechner während des Faltens etwas gebremst.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (16. November 2015)

In den letzten Tagen hatte ich mit einem Problem zu kämpfen: *Der (NVIDIA) Anzeige-Treiber reagiert nicht mehr und wurde wiederhergestellt*

Dieser Fehler trat immer dann auf, wenn ich F@H neu gestartet habe. Nach reichlicher Recherche bin ich fündig geworden. Der Fehler ist ein sogen. TimeOut-Problem. 

Timeout-Erkennung und Wiederherstellung ist ein Feature von Windows, das feststellen kann, ob GPUs oder einen Treiber auf dem PC mehr Zeit als erwartet zum Beenden eines Vorgangs benötigt. In diesem Fall versucht Windows die Grafikhardware wiederherzustellen und zurückzusetzen. Wenn die GPU nicht in der Lage ist, die Grafikhardware in der zulässigen Zeit (2 Sekunden) wiederherstellen und zurückzusetzen, reagiert das System möglicherweise nicht und zeigt den Fehler "Grafiktreiber reagiert nicht mehr und wurde wiederhergestellt." 

Lösung für Vista und Windows 7, x64:

1. Klicke auf Start, gebe dort *Regedit* in das Feld Suchen ein, Rechtsklick auf *regedit.exe* und als Admin ausführen.
2. Hangelt Euch zu folgenden Registrierungsunterschlüssel durch:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\GraphicsDrivers

Klickt im Menü Bearbeiten auf Neu, und wählt dann im Dropdown-Menü den für Eure Version von Windows (32-Bit- oder 64-Bit) bestimmten Registrierungswert - Für 64-Bit-Windows:

Wähle den Wert *QWORD* (64-Bit).
Gebt als Namen *TdrDelay* ein, und drückt die EINGABETASTE.
Doppelklicken auf *TdrDelay*, füge *8* als Wert hinzu, und klickt dann auf OK.
Schließt den Registrierungs-Editor, und startet den Composter neu, damit die Änderungen wirksam werden.

Fazit: Bei mir hat es was gebracht !


----------



## Stefan84 (16. November 2015)

Freu dich mal nicht zu früh... Das Problem hab ich seit Wochen, auch der angelegte Wert in der Registy hat auf lange Sicht leider rein gar nichts gebracht 
Ergo ist somit der genannte Schlüssel zumindest unter Win 10 wohl wirkungslos.


----------



## arcDaniel (16. November 2015)

Das ist eines der Nvidia Probleme, welches schon seit Jahren bekannt ist und noch kein wirklicher Fix kam.

Anscheinend ist das Problem sehr schwierig konstant zu reporduzieren und die Ursache zu finden.


----------



## Stefan84 (16. November 2015)

Ich kann es immer und immer wieder reproduzieren: ich brauch nur ein Video starten oder ein lokal gespeichertes Bild öffnen, schon macht es "ZINGGG" und das wars mit dem Treiber... Zum Zocken und falten hilft dann nur ein Neustart


----------



## XeT (16. November 2015)

Die Radeons sind mir immer bei core17 und zocken verreckt. 21geht dafür problemlos.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (16. November 2015)

Och nööö, Ihr seid ja so gemein zu mir  und habt auch noch Recht ! 

Ist jedenfalls ein Versuch wert und derzeit funzt es bei mir. Vielleicht irgendwann auf Linux wechseln (dualboot) und nur Win zum zocken starten...


----------



## brooker (16. November 2015)

Das wäre ne Option.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. November 2015)

Ist auch nicht alles Linux was glänzt > mein Server bockt momentan auch ganz schön rum und der läuft unter Linux (Ubuntu).


----------



## tsd560ti (16. November 2015)

Faltet ihr eigentlich mit oder ohne CPU?

Nach den ersten paar Anläufen habe ich nur noch die Graka laufen, weil sie deutlich effizienter ist und mein CPU-OC für Bluescreens. 
Es geht aber selbt auf meinem Ökosetting (1010Mhz@1188mV, Tendenz fallend) sehr gut vorran während 270Watt aus der Dose gezogen werden.


----------



## Thosch (16. November 2015)

... wieso zockt *und* faltet man eigendl. ?? Treibt die PPDs in Keller oder pausiert ganz und beim Zocken fehlt evtl. Leistung.


----------



## Stefan84 (16. November 2015)

@tsd560ti: ich lasse nur die GPU und ab und an den Lappi per NaCl falten, CPU-folding bringt nicht wirklich viel im Vergleich zur GPU...

@Thosch:
wer sagt denn das ich beides gleichzeitig mache?  Entweder die Karte faltet zu 100%, oder ich zocke. Beides gleichzeitig geht nicht


----------



## XeT (16. November 2015)

Also ich Zocke Heros of the Storm und AC:3 auf 4k in Ultra und verliere so 30% PPDs. Für WoW bin ich gerade an Einstellungen Testen. Dageht 4k Ultra  und alles an nicht mehr. Werde das aber noch mal mit Spielen Benchen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. November 2015)

@tsd560ti:
Ohne CPU bei meinem Faltserver ist schon fasst Blödsinn > 380-400W wären mir für nur eine faltende 780er zu hoch. 
Mag ja sein das momentan das CPU-Falten total "unterbezahlt" ist, aber da "investiere" ich lieber nochmal 170W und dafür falten beide Xeons mit.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (16. November 2015)

Reines CPU-Falten bringt leider sehr wenig PPD; aber im Vergleich zur GPU läuft es sehr stabil und ist mir bisher noch ... überleg ... nie abgeschmiert. Andererseits habe ich meine letzte GPU-WU über Nacht pausiert, da ich sonst nicht pennen kann. Heute früh ist das ganze, wie oben beschrieben, abgeschmiert. 14h Falten & Stromkosten fürn Popo. Weiß jemand, ober der reine GPU-Client Folding@home Version 6.41 hier stabiler läuft. ?


----------



## ZobRombie (16. November 2015)

Wenn es im Verhältnis nicht so kostspielig wäre, hätte ich immer noch Interesse an einem 8C/16T 45W Xeon D-1540 Board fürs CPU-Falten. Preislich durchaus nachvollziehbar/vergleichbar mit der Haswell-Vorgeneration, aber für den Preis von 1.000 Euro bekommt man als GPU-Falter mehr geleistet. Nur angucken täte es mich halt schon.


----------



## Amigafan (16. November 2015)

*@**binär-11110110111*

Die Stabilität des Faltens hat nichts mit dem Clienten zu tun - der ist praktisch nur das "Drumherum", um für den Core bzw der WU eine "Arbeitsumgebung" zu schaffen.
Daher würfte ein Wechsel auf den reinen GPU-Clienten keinerlei Abhilfe schaffen - vielleicht doch, aber nur - wenn die neueren Cores/WU´s darauf nicht laufen (dass weiß ich leider nicht genau, es wird aber empfohlen, nur die letzte Version des Clienten zu nutzen).

In wieweit übertaktest Du?
Vielleicht liegt es auch daran, denn - auch eine übertaktete *CPU* kann eine GPU-WU zum Absturz bringen!


----------



## binär-11110110111 (17. November 2015)

Amigafan schrieb:


> *@**binär-11110110111*
> 
> In wieweit übertaktest Du?
> Vielleicht liegt es auch daran, denn - auch eine übertaktete *CPU* kann eine GPU-WU zum Absturz bringen!



NULL Übertaktung, NULL Undervolting. Mein i5-4570 faltet nicht mit & liefert nur die Datenpakete; Auslastung je nach WU: 8 bis 32 Prozent (alle Kerne). Als Anzeige dient derzeit eine GT610, Origami leistet die GTX 750Ti, Treiber aktuell, Anbindung PCIe 3.0 x8. Lief ein paar Wochen rund, dann fing es wieder an zu spinnen. Dachte erst, daß es an den neuen Patches für win7 liegt; habe auch ein Problempatch entsorgt doch nach kurzer Ruhe ging der Mist wieder von vorne los. Scheint ein ernstes Problem, wie von Euch ja auch schon beschreiben, von Nivea zu sein.

Edit: Der von mir beschriebene TimeOut-Wert von 8 Sekunden funktioniert ... derzeit ...


----------



## Amigafan (17. November 2015)

Hast Du einmal daran gedacht, dass es zu dem Problem kommen kann, wenn Du gleichzeitig die IGPU nutzt (auch, wenn nur zum Treiben der Anzeige!)?


----------



## binär-11110110111 (17. November 2015)

Hatte zuvor auch mal ne Zeit lang die iGPU im Einsatz (Anzeige) & Ti zum falten. Nach einer gewissen Zeit gab es aber auch hier Probleme. Bei mir sind die Fehler nicht reproduzierbar; sie treten völlig unvermittelt auf, gehäuft jedoch immer dann, wenn ich eine GPU-WU pausiere und dann neu starte.


----------



## JeansOn (17. November 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Herzlichen Glückwunsch, 
an binär-11110110111

"Augen rechts!"
auf Namen / Uhrzeit achten.

Für einen anderen hätte ich mir diesen Post gespart. ^^

von 
JeansOn


----------



## brooker (17. November 2015)

... ich habe Ersatz für das nicht funktionierende Intel Borad gefunden: ASUS N3150M-E inkl. Intel® Celeron® N3150 ... ist bestellt. Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## FlyingPC (17. November 2015)

Dann hoffen wir das es diesmal klappt!


----------



## ZobRombie (17. November 2015)

Ich drücke die Daumen! Die Hoffnung ist jedoch berechtigt - bei mir lief es mit dem N3150 ja zumindest ganz gut. Allerdings ein ASRock Board, aber ASUS ist ja nun nicht für mangelnde Kompabilität und Umsetzung bekannt.


----------



## Stefan84 (18. November 2015)

Was ist das hier bitte für ein Schrott??  Bin grad von der Arbeit rein und seh DAS hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (18. November 2015)

Da läuft die Karte wohl durch Treiberreset nur mit 2D-Takt. Übrigens hatte ich gestern mit 'ner 9704 auch folgenden neuen Fehler:


Spoiler



20:38:59:WU01:FS01ownload complete
20:38:59:WU01:FS01:Received Unit: id:01 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:9704 run:6 clone:11 gen:120 core:0x21 unit:0x000000b5ab404162553ebc9515cfcb32
20:38:59:WU01:FS01:Starting
20:38:59:WU01:FS01:Running FahCore: /usr/bin/FAHCoreWrapper /var/lib/fahclient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Linux/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_21.fah/FahCore_21 -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 2180 -checkpoint 3 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia -forceasm
20:38:59:WU01:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 8024
20:38:59:WU01:FS01:Core PID:8028
20:38:59:WU01:FS01:FahCore 0x21 started
20:38:59:WU01:FS01:0x21:*********************** Log Started 2015-11-16T20:38:59Z ***********************
20:38:59:WU01:FS01:0x21roject: 9704 (Run 6, Clone 11, Gen 120)
20:38:59:WU01:FS01:0x21:Unit: 0x000000b5ab404162553ebc9515cfcb32
20:38:59:WU01:FS01:0x21:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
20:38:59:WU01:FS01:0x21:Machine: 1
20:38:59:WU01:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file core.xml
20:38:59:WU01:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file system.xml
20:39:00:WU01:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file integrator.xml
20:39:00:WU01:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file state.xml
20:39:02:WU01:FS01:0x21igital signatures verified
20:39:02:WU01:FS01:0x21:Folding@home GPU Core21 Folding@home Core
20:39:02:WU01:FS01:0x21:Version 0.0.12
*20:40:04:WU01:FS01:0x21:ERRORotential energy error of 250.93, threshold of 10
20:40:04:WU01:FS01:0x21:ERROR:Reference Potential Energy: -1.71159e+06 | Given Potential Energy: -1.71134e+06*
20:40:04:WU01:FS01:0x21:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
20:40:04:WU01:FS01:0x21:Saving result file log.txt
20:40:04:WU01:FS01:0x21:Folding@home Core Shutdown: BAD_WORK_UNIT
20:40:05:WARNING:WU01:FS01:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
20:40:05:WU01:FS01:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:9704 run:6 clone:11 gen:120 core:0x21 unit:0x000000b5ab404162553ebc9515cfcb32
20:40:05:WU01:FS01:Uploading 2.36KiB to 171.64.65.98
20:40:05:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.64.65.98:8080
20:40:06:WU01:FS01:Upload complete
20:40:06:WU01:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
20:40:06:WU01:FS01:Cleaning up


----------



## Stefan84 (18. November 2015)

Eben nicht, die Karte läuft normal mit dem eingestellten Takt wie sonst auch immer... Selbst nen Neustart hat nichts gebracht.


----------



## mattinator (18. November 2015)

Schau mal das Protokoll durch, bei einer TPF von 1h 24min sind die errechneten PPD's "normal". Irgendwo müssen "Hänger" oder "Bad states" im Protokoll erkennbar sein.


----------



## Stefan84 (18. November 2015)

Hab jetzt was gemacht was ich bisher noch nie gemacht habe: hab die WU runter gekickt...
Hat sich jetzt ne neue gezogen und siehe da, es läuft wieder wie es soll.


----------



## XeT (18. November 2015)

Das hatte meine nano auch die Zeit öfter mal. Da hilft bei mir nur kompletter neuinstall.


----------



## Amigafan (18. November 2015)

*@Stefan84*

Kannst Du bitte einmal das Log dieser langsamen WU posten (wenn es geht, bitte komplette WU bis zum Abbruch)?
Ich habe dass Gefühl, dass Du eine "Bad WU" bekommen hast, die allerdings nicht defekt ist, sondern zu viele Steps aufweist.


*@mattinator*

Das kann sowohl eine "echte" Bad WU als auch die Folge von zuviel OCsein . . .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. November 2015)

Mir hat es gestern Abend auch ne P8108 mit 68% gehimelt (15h Faltzeit für nichts).
Ich hoffe das es ein bedauerlicher Einzelfall war.


----------



## mattinator (18. November 2015)

Amigafan schrieb:


> *@mattinator*
> 
> Das kann sowohl eine "echte" Bad WU als auch die Folge von zuviel OCsein . . .



Denke, diesmal ersteres war der Fall. Die 9704-er Projekte sind OC-stabil, habe sogar noch etwas Reserve eingebaut. Hat ja gar nicht richtig angefangen und danach ohne Eingriff ein 9640-er Core21-Projekt fehlerfrei berechnet.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (18. November 2015)

JeansOn schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dabei habe ich mir damals sogar was gedacht: 
BinÃ¤r Rechner | Onlinerechner


----------



## XeT (18. November 2015)

Hallo wer den rechner braucht gehört verbannt


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. November 2015)

@binär-11110110111:
Auch von mir nachträglich alles Gute zum Geburtstag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hatte das doch glatt überlesen und jetzt erst im Zitat mitbekommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. November 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kennst sich hier jemand mit Video-Konvertierung mit NVENC aus oder soll ich mich damit ins entsprechende Unterforum?


----------



## blaubär (18. November 2015)

So, kurzes Update meinerseits:

Neuer PC siehe Signatur läuft nach Startschwierigkeiten wieder, nachdem  der alte, gebrauchte CPU-Kühler (zwei der Push-PIns waren gebrochen)  gegen einen neuen ausgetauscht wurde (Macho 120).


----------



## Stefan84 (19. November 2015)

Es geht immer weiter bergab mit den Punkten, mittlerweile bin ich wieder auf GTX 970-Niveau angekommen 

@Amigafan:
Logs davon habe ich leider keine, da ich vorher den Rechner neu gestartet hatte und die Logs somit futsch waren


----------



## binär-11110110111 (19. November 2015)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Kennst sich hier jemand mit Video-Konvertierung mit NVENC aus oder soll ich mich damit ins entsprechende Unterforum?



Nicht direkt, aber: XMedia Recode nutzt inzwischen Nvidia CUDA

Unterstütztung von Nvidia NVENC H.264
Unterstütztung von Nvidia NVENC HEVC / H.265
Nvidia GPU-Treiber 347.09 oder höher

Allerdings stand bei meiner GPU (GTX 750Ti) nur Nvidia NVENC H.264 zur Verfügung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (19. November 2015)

*@Stefan84*

Selbstverständlich  existieren auch bei Dir Logs, die festgehalten werden - Du mußt nur im  richtigen Ordner bei Win10 suchen - in Win7 ist das:
AppData/Roaming/FahClient/Logs  - dort werden die letzten Logs gespeichert und dort findet sich  - in  dem vergleichbaren Win10-Ordner - das Log dieser WU.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. November 2015)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Nicht direkt, aber: XMedia Recode nutzt inzwischen Nvidia CUDA
> 
> Unterstütztung von Nvidia NVENC H.264
> Unterstütztung von Nvidia NVENC HEVC / H.265
> ...


Vielleicht kannst du mir ja meine Frage ja trotzdem beantworten da wir beide ja ne 750 Ti haben:
Hast du schon mal einen Geschwindigkeitsvergleich zwischen deiner CPU und der 750 Ti beim Konvertieren eines Videos gemacht?

Ich hab die Demoversion von Movavie Video Converter 16 (hab den 14 als Vollversion) geholt das dies der schnellste Converter am Markt ist und eben NVENC nutzen kann.

Was mich nun irritiert ist der Umstand das mein 1090T@Stock gleich schnell bei Konvertieren sein soll wie die 750 Ti.

XMedia hab ich auch und da dass gleiche Bild.

Last muss gemäss GPU-Z an der 750 Ti anliegen.

Wie ist das bei dir?


----------



## binär-11110110111 (19. November 2015)

@A.Meier-PS3 : Das hast Du richtig beobachtet. Mein i5-4570 ist Dank Hardwarebeschleunigung sogar etwas schneller als meine Ti. Ich schätze mal, daß hier erst bei HEVC 4K & maxi Qualität die GPU den Nachbrenner zündet. Mehr weiß ich derzeit leider auch nicht.  

Edit: Vergiß es, also:

Als Testdatei habe ich eine 1376 MB große, 30minütige DVB-S1 Datei verwendet - Ergebnis:

Mit Nvidia NVENC H.264 - Profil Main, Dauer der Konvertierung: 1min 37sek, CPU-Auslastung: 48%, GPU-Auslastung: 10%, Video Engine: 54%

Nur mit CPU - Profil Main, Dauer der Konvertierung: 5min 46sek, CPU-Auslastung: 97-99%. 

Fazit: Nvidia NVENC 

*Edit 2: Ich habe die Auflösung NICHT hochskaliert; ist bei 720 mal 576 geblieben. *


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. November 2015)

@binär-11110110111:
Du hast also hochskaliert die Auflösung.

Da ich runterskalieren muss, also entweder mit dem1090T oder die Xeons im Faltserver nutzen (Movavi 16 kann 20 von den 32 Threads belasten).

Ich dank dir für die Info.


----------



## XeT (19. November 2015)

Wo ich die 380x hates zum Teil schon wieder gelesen habe. Der masterplan für die Faltspitze.
Jeder Hater muss pro Hate/Troll eine GPU WU falten. 
Leute mit Strafpunkten können diese Abfalten.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (19. November 2015)

XeT schrieb:


> Wo ich die 380x hates zum Teil schon wieder gelesen habe. Der masterplan für die Faltspitze.
> Jeder Hater muss pro Hate/Troll eine *BIG!!!* GPU WU falten, *und zwar OHNE Pause = volle Punktzahl!!!*
> Leute mit Strafpunkten können diese Abfalten. *Sinnvolle Idee!*



Antwort im Zitat.


----------



## arcDaniel (19. November 2015)

Wie die 380X aussehen wird und was sie leisten wird, konnte man schon abschätzen als die R9 285 veröffentlicht wurde und genauso ist sie nun erschienen. Bei den Hatern frage ich mich einfach was die denn erwartet hatten...

Ach egal, ich will mich jetzt nicht weiter aufregen.

Wie angekündigt werde ich noch immer eine 380X kaufen und mit dieser ebenfals falten. Ich habe mich nur noch nicht zwischen der Sapphire und der Asus entschieden...


----------



## XeT (19. November 2015)

Schau aber bitte auch bei tomshardware rein. Nur die können Strom richtig messen und PCGH ist meines wissen schon drüber. In 4 Wochen erwarte ich dann deinen PPDbericht. Aber nur solange der Preis dann schon vernünftig ist.


----------



## XeT (20. November 2015)

So ich wollte mich dann nur mal abmelden:



Spoiler



Aus dem nicht nachvollziehbaren Forum außerhalb vom Falten, denn sonst bin ich hier auch bald gesperrt


So macht mir das keinen Spaß mehr 


Spoiler



Ich weiß das war etwas getrolle, mit den Spoilern, aber wenigstens etwas Spaß


----------



## Kashura (20. November 2015)

gestern die erste kaputte WU gehabt  Nach 6 Stunden falten -.-


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. November 2015)

@XeT:
Wie darf man das verstehen?
In einem anderem Unterforum mit Admin zusammen geknallt oder was?


----------



## brooker (20. November 2015)

@XeT: wie,  was, Du hast kein Spaß und möchtest Dich verabschieden? Hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## XeT (20. November 2015)

Es gibt genau ein Unterforum da läuft es vernünftig und das ist hier. 
Der Rest ist voll von hater und trolle. Früher konnte ich bei gamestar keine Kommentare mehr lesen weil die mir zu hohl etc waren. Nun sehe ich pcgh in dem Punkt vorne dran. Wenn  50% Kommentare für die Tonne sind ist mir das zuviel.
Gut ist auch das immer das Netzteil schuld am PC-Problemen ist solange es nicht von bequiet ist und mindestens e10. 
Die Informationen aus der Print werden ignoriert oder weil man diese Benutzt aber nicht verlinken kann, es nicht beweisen kann.


----------



## brooker (20. November 2015)

@XeT: ... mir sind auch schon gewisse Strömungen aufgefallen, aber das wirst Du immer haben. Und vor allem, es mag überall was geschrieben stehen mit dem man mehr oder was anfangen kann. Aber letzendlich gilt: probieren geht über studieren - mit dem kann man dann auch problemlos Hatern und Trollen begegnen. Lass Dich also nicht runterziehen, denk Dir Deinen Teil und bleib wie Du bist


----------



## Bumblebee (20. November 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> @XeT: ... mir sind auch schon gewisse Strömungen aufgefallen, aber das wirst Du immer haben. Und vor allem, es mag überall was geschrieben stehen mit dem man mehr oder was anfangen kann. Aber letzendlich gilt: probieren geht über studieren - mit dem kann man dann auch problemlos Hatern und Trollen begegnen. Lass Dich also nicht runterziehen, denk Dir Deinen Teil und bleib wie Du bist



Genau


----------



## XeT (20. November 2015)

Das schon aber ich kann dort einfach keine Kommentare lesen. Falls ich am WE meinen drehmel finde geht der 2 PC an den Strom. Bisher ist er aber durch die Kellersperrung irgendwo in der Wohnung verschüttet.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (20. November 2015)

Destruktive Zeiterscheinungen hat es leider immer schon gegeben, nur können heutzutage (leider) viele von ihnen halbwegs "lehsän unt shraibänn"; in Kombination mit einem Aldi-PC verwenden diese Trolle das Internet als ihre Spielwiese. Einfach ignorieren oder drüber lachen und ihnen ganz geduldig Erdnüsse und Bananen anbieten.


----------



## mattinator (20. November 2015)

Eins verstehe ich absolut nicht: warum verteilt Stanford die auf bestimmten Maxwell-Chips mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit komplett abstürzenden bzw. mit mehrfachen "Bad States" und "resumes" "suboptimal" berechneten 96[234]x-er Core21-Projekte an Grafikkarten mit den benannten Chips ? Es scheint ja ein systematischer Fehler (Treiber, Hardware ...) zu sein, der selbst mit UC nicht wirklich zu beseitigen ist. Was hat Stanford von nicht oder (stark) verzögert berechneten "Bad Work Units" ?


----------



## XeT (20. November 2015)

Also ich bekomme derzeit nur 3h WU's das kann ich nur gut heißen. statt 220-240k hab ich jetzt 330k


----------



## arcDaniel (20. November 2015)

@XeT aber auch die anderen:

Mal der Reieh nach 

Zur 380X:
Ich wollte eigentlich schon gestern eine Bestellen, was aber nicht so einfach möglich ist. Nach ersten Tests bevorzuge ich die Asus (auch wenn ich in den letzten Jahren Asus eher gemieden habe) und die ist im Moment nicht zu einem vernünftigen Preis zu haben, mal sehen was die nächste Woche so hergibt.
Will aber auch nicht deine 4 Wochen Gnadensfrist ausreizen 

Zum Forum:
Ich kann dich nur allzugut verstehen. Mir wird schon bei den Wörtern: Speicherkrüppel, Totgeburt, Pleite... echt übel. 

Zu den WU's:
Im Moment bekomme ich mit der 750ti nur riesen WU's welche manchmal über einen Tag brauchen  Allerdings noch keine Fehlerhafte... Scheine da glück zu haben.


----------



## mattinator (20. November 2015)

Das Problem besteht wahrscheinlich auch erst mit der 2. Maxwell-Generation (9xx).


----------



## blaubär (20. November 2015)

Kurze Frage: Ist es möglich, wie bei der CPU auch die Grafikkarte zu drosseln, also zum Beispiel nur mit halber Kraft rechnen zu lassen, damit ich nebenher zocken kann?


----------



## arcDaniel (20. November 2015)

blaubär schrieb:


> Kurze Frage: Ist es möglich, wie bei der CPU auch die Grafikkarte zu drosseln, also zum Beispiel nur mit halber Kraft rechnen zu lassen, damit ich nebenher zocken kann?



Meines Wissens nein. Während des Zockens einfach pausieren.


----------



## XeT (20. November 2015)

Je nach gpu und spiel ist das kein Problem. Die Karte drosselt sich selbst. Bei mir sinken die ppd um 30-40%.
Wichtig ist aber die art der WU. CORE21 macht keine Probleme Core17 ist direkt absturz.

edit: Heros AC: 2 und 3 sind kein Problem, WoW WU bedingt mal 20FPS egal welche Grafik oder 50FPS bei 4k auf Ultra.
also die WUs sind halt das entscheidende


----------



## Muschkote (20. November 2015)

Ich habe auch keine Probleme während des Faltens zu zocken. Falls das Spiel doch zu zäh wird kann ich immernoch das Falten pausieren.


----------



## brooker (20. November 2015)

Mit Bezug auf den Post von JeansOn aus der Würdigung möchte ich erfragen, welche Aktualisierungen ich im HowTo einarbeiten kann? Jedes PPD hilft und deshalb sollten wir die besten publik machen.


----------



## blaubär (20. November 2015)

CS GO ruckelt und hat nen heftigen Input-Lag, naja, dann muss ich halt pausieren!


----------



## Mr.Knister (21. November 2015)

Die Sache mit den Treibern bringt mich wieder auf den Gedanken/Traum einer ppd-Datenbank, ähnlich zu der auf Google Sheets gehosteten, aber mit mehr Systeminfos, um die Zusammenhänge hübsch auswerten und daraus Empfehlungen ableiten zu können.
 Mit kinderleichtem Input auf Basis bestehender Strukturen, automatisierter Auswertung und jeder Menge Daten...
 Die optimale Gelegenheit dazu wäre imo eine bestenfalls im Client integrierte Software, die auf Wunsch zu jeder gefalteten WU die relevanten Faltdaten und Systemdetails automatisch übermittelt.

Ich würde ja sagen ich versuche mich mal an so etwas, aber angesichts meiner anderen Vorhaben, die weniger aufwendig und trotzdem noch nicht vollständig umgesetzt sind, lass ich's vorerst am besten bleiben *schäm*


Zurück zum Thema Treiber:
Ich fänd's cool, wenn es zu möglichst vielen Treiberversionen eine Eignungsangabe gäbe. Also nicht nur 'Der und der gehen gut', sondern auch 'der geht ~5% schlechter'. Falls Daten vorliegen.


----------



## Bumblebee (21. November 2015)

@Treiberdatenbank

Primärziel soll/muss es sein eine kurze, knappe und aktuelle Empfehlung zu geben
Das schliesst eine ausführliche "Datenbank" nicht aus; die kann aber schnell eben wieder (zu) unübersichtlich werden


----------



## brooker (21. November 2015)

... wie gesagt. Sind die aktuellen Empfehlungen im HowTo noch aktuell? Wenn nicht, was muss geändert werden?


----------



## Amigafan (21. November 2015)

Kurze Frage:
Welche Treiber-Version eignet sich besonders für das Falten mit den "großen" nVidia-GPU´s (GTX 980/Ti) unter Windows bzw. Linux?

BTW:
Ich bin unter die "Top 400" "gerutscht" und hoffe, auch dort zu verbleiben . . . 

Edit:
Die Zeit ist reif - die GTX670 "fliegt raus" und wird durch eine "etwas" leistungsfähigere GPU ersetzt.


----------



## mattinator (21. November 2015)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Kurze Frage:
> Welche Treiber-Version eignet sich besonders für das Falten mit den "großen" nVidia-GPU´s (GTX 980/Ti) unter Windows bzw. Linux?


Ich kann nur für die GTX 970 sprechen, da ist es unter Linux der 346.96. Bei mir waren alle neueren langsamer (1-stelliger Prozent-Bereich) und z.T. empfindlicher gegen OC (Linux freezes !).


----------



## brooker (21. November 2015)

Das ist doch schon mal eine Aussage


----------



## XeT (21. November 2015)

Werde gerade mit core17 <3h zugebommt. Ich muss echt den 2t PC fertig machen das ich zocken und falten kann.


----------



## Amigafan (21. November 2015)

mattinator schrieb:


> Ich kann nur für die GTX 970 sprechen, da ist es unter Linux der 346.96. Bei mir waren alle neueren langsamer (1-stelliger Prozent-Bereich) und z.T. empfindlicher gegen OC (Linux freezes !).



Ich nutzte für meine GTX 970 den 346.72 unter Linux - und bin zufrieden.
Allerdings - ich habe keinen blassen Schimmer, ob "Deine" Version besser/schlechter läuft. Ich weiß nur, dass auch Du mal den 346.72 auf der GTX 970 unter Mint genutzt hast und frage mich, warum Du gewechselt hast . . . 

Mir ging es bei meiner Treiberfrage eher um vernünftige Treiber in Richtung 980 Ti . . .


----------



## mattinator (21. November 2015)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Ich weiß nur, dass auch Du mal den 346.72 auf der GTX 970 unter Mint genutzt hast und frage mich, warum Du gewechselt hast . . .


Hat beim Test keinen Nachteil gebracht, da habe ich Ihn gelassen. Einen messbaren Vorteil gab es jedoch auch nicht. Die neuen Treiber teste ich, um zu prüfen, ob ggf. die volle Funktionalität von nvidia-smi verfügbar ist oder Performance-Vorteile bestehen.


----------



## JeansOn (21. November 2015)

Mr.Knister schrieb:


> Die Sache mit den Treibern bringt mich wieder auf den Gedanken/Traum einer ppd-Datenbank, ähnlich zu der auf Google Sheets gehosteten, aber mit mehr Systeminfos, um die Zusammenhänge hübsch auswerten und daraus Empfehlungen ableiten zu können.
> ...
> 
> Zurück zum Thema Treiber:
> Ich fänd's cool, wenn es zu möglichst vielen Treiberversionen eine Eignungsangabe gäbe. Also nicht nur 'Der und der gehen gut', sondern auch 'der geht ~5% schlechter'. Falls Daten vorliegen.



grundsätzlich finde ich das einen klasse Ansatz. Ich fürchte aber, daß Bumble mit seiner AW Recht hat. 
Weil ich den Ansatz aber klasse finde, entscheide ich mich auch für eine entsprechende "Geste" zugunsten von Bumbels Jünger  , wie die meisten hier ja irgendwie ebenfalls einer sind.

Wenn zum Thema "Treiber" tatsächlich etwas gewünscht wird, dann ist es wichtig, erstmal anzufangen und ein "Release" fertig zu machen, mit dem sich arbeiten läßt.
DANEBEN müssen Gedanken gesmmelt werden. Da schauen wir mal, was sich alles verwirklichen läßt --> *neues* "Release"
Dein Gedanke, Mr.Knister ist schon mal eine Ansage dafür. Prima.


----------



## JeansOn (21. November 2015)

ich habe mir gerade mal

Wichtig: wer, was, wie, wo unter LINUX

angeschaut.

Dabei ging es dem Ersteller um Informationen.
Das hat auch ganz toll geklappt, aber ich überlege gerade, ob sich das noch optimieren läßt. 
Ich finde, hier ist man recht diszipliniert und das könnte klappen.

Mein Kritikpunkt:
Kritikpunkt ist, daß jemand, der hier Informationen sucht, sich nicht darauf verlassen kann, daß eine Aktualisierung in einem weiteren Post auf vielleicht neuer Thread-Seite zu finden ist.
Schuld ist meines Erachtens die mangelhafte Möglichkeit des Forums als solches.

Gedanke:
Es ist jedem in solch einem Thread erlaubt, genau einen Post zu schreiben. Dieser ist dann später zu ändern. 
Denkbar ist auch, daß jeder Post einleitend mit einem entsprechenden Satz beginnt, der verpflichtend ist, für jeden Postenden. Der nächste Postwillige wird das dann lesen und sich erinnern ...

Ist sowas zu kompiziert?
Was meint ihr ...


----------



## ProfBoom (21. November 2015)

Für die Leute mit Maxwell II:
Um den problembehafteten Projekten aus dem Weg zu gehen, könnt ihr die Option "advanced" rausnehmen.

Da diese Projekte soviele Fehler verursachen, wurden sie wieder als Advanced reklassifiziert bis es einen, wie auch immer gearteten, Fix gibt.
https://folding.stanford.edu/home/issues-with-fahcore21/


----------



## brooker (21. November 2015)

Sprich mit advanced kann man jetzt 0x21er gezielt holen? Das ist ja wie Weihnachten


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. November 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> Sprich mit advanced kann man jetzt 0x21er gezielt holen? Das ist ja wie Weihnachten


Ostern da es zeitweise faule Eier drin hat.


----------



## mattinator (21. November 2015)

ProfBoom schrieb:


> Da diese Projekte soviele Fehler verursachen, wurden sie wieder als Advanced reklassifiziert bis es einen, wie auch immer gearteten, Fix gibt.
> https://folding.stanford.edu/home/issues-with-fahcore21/



Gleich mal unter Linux ausprobiert, als erstes Projekt danach ein 9140-er bekommen. Im Moment zeigt FAHControl 416338 PPD an.


----------



## Amigafan (21. November 2015)

Na das ist doch schon einmal ganz ansehnlich:


Spoiler



Project ID: 9138
 Core: ZETA_DEV
 Credit: 4000
 Frames: 100

 Name: 2700 Win7 Slot 00
 Path: 192.168.2.103-36330
 Number of Frames Observed: 49

 Min. Time / Frame : 00:00:59 - 705.294,0 PPD
 Avg. Time / Frame : 00:01:01 - 670.893,5 PPD
 Cur. Time / Frame : 00:01:08 - 581.434,9 PPD
 R3F. Time / Frame : 00:01:02 - 653.177,3 PPD
 All  Time / Frame : 00:01:01 - 666.619,3 PPD
 Eff. Time / Frame : 00:01:02 - 653.177,3 PPD


----------



## XeT (21. November 2015)

Wenn die core17 nich mein Rechner so in beschlag nehmen würden.,die bringen einfach viel mehr punkte


----------



## mattinator (21. November 2015)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Na das ist doch schon einmal ganz ansehnlich:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Das war aber nicht die GTX 970, oder ?


----------



## MESeidel (22. November 2015)

Oha,
das Netzteil von meinem Linksys Router hat es hinter sich^^
Kann nur noch 1x pro Tag per Smartphone hochladen.

Hat zufällig jemand ein Netzteil rumfliegen; DC, 12V, >=1A [+] Innen, 5mm Stecker?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (22. November 2015)

*@mattinator*

Schön wär´s, aber sehr unwarscheinlich, wenn man dieses Ergebnis sieht:


Spoiler



Project ID: 9135
 Core: ZETA_DEV
 Credit: 4000
 Frames: 100

 Name: 2700 Win7 Slot 00
 Path: 192.168.2.103-36330
 Number of Frames Observed: 100

 Min. Time / Frame : 00:00:51 - 877.592,2 PPD
 Avg. Time / Frame : 00:00:54 - 805.485,4 PPD


Das nenn ich mal ne Hausnummer    
(Und - Effiziert ist das auch noch: etwa 280W Leistungsaufnahme . . . )


BTW

Es besteht ein Problem bei den EOC-Stats - die von Stanford laufen . . .


----------



## XeT (22. November 2015)

Beide Seiten haben Probleme. Ich kann mir zum Bespiel bei Standford keine Punkte vom Team angucken.  Mal gucken wann es wieder Punkte angezeigt gibt. Dann bekommt jeder eine Tagesleistung die er wohl so schnell nicht mehr erreichen wird.


----------



## mattinator (22. November 2015)

Amigafan schrieb:


> BTW
> 
> Es besteht ein Problem bei den EOC-Stats - die von Stanford laufen . . .


Aaahhh, es ist wieder Wochenende.
BTW, Du brauchst wohl auch keinen Schlaf.

EDIT: Nach der Umstellung des GPU-Slots auf client-type=normal habe ich auch mal ein 10473-er Projekt bekommen. Ist ja nicht ganz so gut bzgl. Ausbeute, aber immer noch besser als Bad Work Unit.


----------



## XeT (22. November 2015)

Ich hab mal auf avanced gestellt würde doch gerne  nach dem Mittag zocken und Falten zusammen.


----------



## Bumblebee (22. November 2015)

... und einmal mehr - hoffen wir, dass alles korrekt "verbucht" wird ... 

Denn ja, bei Stanford sind ein paar Server down - zum Bleistift auch der welcher von EoC ausgelesen wird


----------



## arcDaniel (22. November 2015)

XeT schrieb:


> Ich hab mal auf avanced gestellt würde doch gerne  nach dem Mittag zocken und Falten zusammen.



Wer falten und zocken will gibt es noch alternativen, siehe meine Sig.


----------



## XeT (22. November 2015)

Deswegen hab ich doch so eine gtx980 nur muss ich das System erstmal fertig bauen und dafür brauch ich meinen verschollenen drehmel. Ich denk ich kauf mir einfach einen neuen 
Kann halt derzeit beim Hauptsystem nicht die Seite zu machen weil dort meine HDD raushängt. Wenn das erstmal so weit ist dann kann einer Falten und einer Zocken. Aber Konsole würde ich so manches nicht zocken. Die gibt's nächstes Jahr nach dem Umzug wenn ich ein Zimmer für mich hab.


----------



## arcDaniel (22. November 2015)

Also ich muss gestehen, dass ich die GTX980 im Moment vermisse. Sie hatte zuviel Leistung, wie die die ich im Moment benötige, allerdings ist der Abstieg mit GTX750ti doch um einiges grösser als Erwartet...

Ich freue mich schon auf die 380X, ich bringe es nur nicht fertig zwischen der Sapphire und der Asus zu entscheiden.

Die Sapphire ist billiger (im Moment jedenfalls), vielleicht besseres OC Potenziel und lieferbar
Die Asus scheint mir vom PCB um einiges Wertiger zu sein, laut Tests effizienter zu arbeiten, allerdings im Moment teurer und nicht lieferbar...


----------



## DjangOC (22. November 2015)

sagt mal, wird eigentlich noch mit LGA 1366 gefaltet?


----------



## Bumblebee (22. November 2015)

DjangOC schrieb:


> sagt mal, wird eigentlich noch mit LGA 1366 gefaltet?



Ja, als "Träger" hab ich noch eines - allerdings falten nur die GraKa's


----------



## DjangOC (22. November 2015)

ah, ok, zu ineffizient?

Hab eben gestern ein Tyan S7012 für 45 CHF erworben, und tut. hat ja auch 30 Tage Garantie.
Nun  dachte ich, das wenn man das auch auf der Plattform macht, ich es ja verlinken könnte.

PS: Heisst das, du brauchst deine X5675 nicht mehr wirklich???


----------



## XeT (22. November 2015)

Hab mal aus spaß mein Headset aufgesetzt, Musik auf normale Lautstärke gestellt, Lüfter auf max und man hört gar nicht soviel vom PC 
Alles max 54°C gpu temp und alles unter 65% hört man den PC gar nicht 56-57°C 
alles bei 1000mhz gpu und 500mhz ram. Kein OC und kein UC.


----------



## brooker (22. November 2015)

... wenn man in Ruhe Zocken und seinen großen PC anderweitig gebrauchen möchte, ist ein "kleiner Falter" genau das richtige. Preiswert, kein Stress und trotzdem immer mit dabei


----------



## Amigafan (22. November 2015)

Meine neue GPU faltet jetzt seit mehr als 36 Stunden, hier der erste Erfahrungsbericht:
System:
i7 2700K@4200MHz auf MSI Z77A-GD65, 8 GiB GSkill 1866MHz, Be quiet Straight Power E9 580W, Inno 3D iChill GTX 980 Ti Black Accelero Hybrid S, Win7 64Bit, Treiber: 359.00 WHQL

  - "Grundtakt" ohne manuelles OC:*1415 *MHz, stabiles OC für Core18-WU´s: *1480 *MHz, für Core21-WU´s nicht endgültig festgestellt (<1450MHz)
  - Leistungsaufnahme (Gesamtsystem) zwischen 260 und 290W (TDP ~60-69%) für Core18-WU´s, deutlich mehr als 300W für Core21-WU´s (TDP ~74-82%)
  - Auslastung GPU: Core18: ~*84-88*% , Core21: ~ *91-98*%
  - "Leistungsfähigkeit" (Extrema):

 Project ID: *9413*
 Core: ZETA_DEV
 Credit: 13500
 Frames: 100

 Min. Time / Frame : 00:02:59 - 463.894,9 PPD
 Avg. Time / Frame : *00:02:59 - 463.333,2* PPD  --> GPU: *1480* MHz


 Project ID: *9135*
 Core: ZETA_DEV
 Credit: 4000
 Frames: 100

 Min. Time / Frame : 00:00:51 - 877.592,2 PPD
 Avg. Time / Frame :* 00:00:54 - 805.485,4* PPD --> allerdings bei "nur" *1450* MHz GPU-Takt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bevor diese GPU ins "Linux-Lager" abwandert, werde ich noch einen Test mit einem älteren Treiber ("Vergleichsstudie") durchführen.


----------



## Bumblebee (22. November 2015)

DjangOC schrieb:


> PS: Heisst das, du brauchst deine X5675 nicht mehr wirklich???



Im Moment nicht - kommen aber wieder


----------



## Stefan84 (22. November 2015)

Jaja, die 980 Ti schiebt schon ordentlich an (wenn sie denn darf) 
Aber man merkt wieder mal das auch Wochenende in den USA ist, ich hab gestern abgeblich nur eine einzige WU gefaltet Kann man nur hoffen das ales richtig nachgetragen wird.


----------



## XeT (22. November 2015)

Check einfach mal deine Punkte über Stanford und deinen Daten. Bei wurde jede WU gezählt.


----------



## Kashura (23. November 2015)

hatte am WE nur so komische kleine WU's die 30k Punkte gegeben haben bei der selben Zeit in der ich normalerweise 40k bekomme. Sehr seltsam


----------



## XeT (23. November 2015)

Ja es gibt ohne advanced nur noch core17 die bringen zum Teil weniger ppd aber durch die Kontinuität mehr PPDs Gesamt.


----------



## Kashura (23. November 2015)

was ist advanced?

BTW: stimmt die statistik in der signatur? Müsste eigentlich laut WebControl über 2mio sein


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. November 2015)

Kashura schrieb:


> was ist advanced?
> 
> BTW: stimmt die statistik in der signatur? Müsste eigentlich laut WebControl über 2mio sein


advanved bringt dir grosse Arbeitseinheiten mit entsprechender PPD-Ausbeute aber auch längere Faltzeiten > wird in der V7-Anleitung unter 3.2.2 erklärt.

Wegen der Punkte > bei Standfort spinnt wieder mal der Punkteserver


----------



## Rarek (23. November 2015)

hauptsache ich kriege alle punkte...


----------



## Amigafan (23. November 2015)

Wer wissen möchte, wo er punktemäßig steht, braucht nur seinen Faltnamen eingeben:
Userstats


BTW:
Das Team hat derzeit 10.658.264.885 Punkte bei 3.687.309 abgelieferten WU´s.


----------



## Stefan84 (23. November 2015)

Mit dem Punkteserver scheint es diesmal wohl ein größeres Problem zu geben, so lange haben sie meines Wissens nach noch nicht gebraucht um es zu beheben 
Hoffen wir mal das alles korrekt nachgetragen wird.


----------



## brooker (23. November 2015)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Im Moment nicht - kommen aber wieder



Lass uns bitte teilhaben


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (23. November 2015)

Gibt es eigentlich auch einen Tag wo es keine Probleme gibt


----------



## brooker (23. November 2015)

... ja, dass sind die, die voll langweilig sind


----------



## mattinator (23. November 2015)

Stefan84 schrieb:


> Mit dem Punkteserver scheint es diesmal wohl ein größeres Problem zu geben, so lange haben sie meines Wissens nach noch nicht gebraucht um es zu beheben
> Hoffen wir mal das alles korrekt nachgetragen wird.


Das wird evtl. nur die Stats-Liste sein, aus der EOC die Datenbank aktualisiert. Wie Amigafan schon verwiesen hat, sind die Punkte in den User-Stats bei Stanford o.k. Guckst Du hier: stefan84's contributions to Folding@home.


----------



## ZobRombie (23. November 2015)

Hallo zusammen! 

Apropos langweilig, diese Zeiten sind bei mir jetzt wieder vorüber, denn nach diversen Rechner-Problemchen und zeitweiliger Abwesenheit läuft und faltet nun zumindest wieder die GTX 960. 

Wie geht es euch so? War die Post schon bei dir brooker?


----------



## Stefan84 (23. November 2015)

mattinator schrieb:


> Das wird evtl. nur die Stats-Liste sein, aus der EOC die Datenbank aktualisiert. Wie Amigafan schon verwiesen hat, sind die Punkte in den User-Stats bei Stanford o.k. Guckst Du hier: stefan84's contributions to Folding@home.



Hab ich schon ewig als Lesezeichen gespeichert  Gint dann auch wieder nen schönen Ausschlag nach oben wenn alles nachgetragen ist


----------



## XeT (23. November 2015)

Dann auf ein neues Willkommen zurück ZobRombie
Du hast dir auf jeden fall ein guten Zeitpunkt gewählt die core17 pushen die PPD's schon nicht wenig.



Stefan84 schrieb:


> Hab ich schon ewig als Lesezeichen gespeichert  Gint dann auch wieder nen schönen Ausschlag nach oben wenn alles nachgetragen ist



Ich hab mich bei standord auf platz4 meistbesucht und eoc auf platz 2. Platz 1PCGH-Main und 3 PCGH Userkontrollcenter


----------



## haVoc_inc (23. November 2015)

Moin Leute,
falls jemand von euch ne zündende Idee hat: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/volt-mods/416012-xfx-radeon-hd-7870-dd-vrm-signal-mod.html
evtl springen noch ein paar mehr ppd raus 
Greetz!


----------



## brooker (23. November 2015)

@ ZobRombie: jepp, alles da. Hab gerade das ASUS AM1I-A am Wickel. Win Installation 2x fehlgeschlagen. SSD kann nur 3GB/s-Mode. Jetzt knapert er sich aber durch Cinebench. Nachher kommt die GTX950 drauf. Wenn das läuft, wird OC betrieben von 2050MHz auf ca. 2500. Bin gespannt. Kann damit eigentlich nen eigen Thread aufmachen 

Ergebnis CPU bei Cinebench R15: 162 cb


----------



## XeT (23. November 2015)

haVoc_inc schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> falls jemand von euch ne zündende Idee hat: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/volt-mods/416012-xfx-radeon-hd-7870-dd-vrm-signal-mod.html
> evtl springen noch ein paar mehr ppd raus
> Greetz!



OC wird ppd/watt nur verschlechtern


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. November 2015)

Stefan84 schrieb:


> Mit dem Punkteserver scheint es diesmal wohl ein größeres Problem zu geben, so lange haben sie meines Wissens nach noch nicht gebraucht um es zu beheben


Ich glaube der Rekord liegt irgendwo bei zwei Wochen rum.


----------



## ZobRombie (23. November 2015)

@XeT
Danke XeT! Ich bekomme den ganzen Tag nur Core18-WUs, was im Endeffekt aber immer noch mehr bringt als die 21er. Du hast ja an Punkten zugelegt, echt toll!

@brooker
Puh, der Anfang war ja gleich wieder aufregend - um so besser, dass es nun doch läuft. Die 162cb sind echt gar nicht schlecht; AMDs Wildkätzchen-CPUs haben es trotz Schattendasein echt drauf. Um so mehr könnte ich mich jetzt wieder ärgern, dass es keine post-Jaguar CPUs in den Desktop-Bereich geschafft haben. Also falls ASRock zufällig mitliest - so ein QC5000 nur mit Puma+/Carrizo-L wäre für mich ein Kaufgrund.

Bin ja mal gespannt, ob du die CPU tatsächlich auf 2,5 GHz bringen kannst. Auf jeden Fall viel Glück bei deinen Taten!


----------



## brooker (23. November 2015)

@all: die Plattform AM1 läuft! die interne AMD 8400 knappert an einer 0x17 und die GTX 950 hat sich ne gleich ne 0x18 geschnappt  - sprich, bisher geht das Konzept auf! Lasse über Nacht laufen und morgen gibt es die Ergebnisse. Wäre der Hammer, wenn die iGPU die Limits schafft und mitfalten könnte.


----------



## Amigafan (23. November 2015)

A propos Bios:

Für meine GTX 980 Ti wird seitens Inno3D ein neues Bios angeboten, welches dem Lüfter auf den VRM´s erlauben soll, im Idle zu stoppen - ich frage mich nur, ob das das Risiko eines Updates wert ist . . .


----------



## TheSebi41 (23. November 2015)

Kann es sein das das nicht mehr geht [emoji16] 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZobRombie (23. November 2015)

@Amigafan
Stört dich das Lüftergeräusch denn? Es wird ja sicherlich eine Steuerung vorhanden sein, welche die Lüftergeschwindigkeit der Inno sowieso an die Last anpasst. Ich habe bei meiner MSI Karte extra die Lüftergeschwindigkeit erhöht, damit diese eben nicht stoppen, verspreche mir davon, der Elektronik etwas Gutes zu tun und das Säuseln stört mich nicht weiter.

@TheSebi41
Ja leider, es wurde seitens Sony vor drei Jahren eingestellt.


----------



## haVoc_inc (23. November 2015)

XeT schrieb:


> OC wird ppd/watt nur verschlechtern



ist in diesem Fall egal  nebenbei foldet ein fx 8350, das ist noch desaströser


----------



## ZobRombie (23. November 2015)

haVoc_inc schrieb:


> ist in diesem Fall egal  nebenbei foldet ein fx 8350, das ist noch desaströser



Mal aus Interesse, was leistet der 8350 in dem Fall? Nutzt du mit ihm den fah-client oder NaCl?

Grüße!


----------



## haVoc_inc (24. November 2015)

Also ich bin inzwischen wieder vom NaCl weg, nachdem dort die neuen WUs raus sind, komm ich hochgerechnet nur auf ca. 18k mit 8 Kernen bei ~92% CPU load.
Die normalen WUs über den Client (glaub das sind 9752er) haben einen Base-Credit von 1000, mit 8 Threads kommt man da auf ca. 22k. Will man sich die ppd der 7870 nicht kannibalisieren und rechnet mit 6-7 Threads kommt man auf ca. 18k bei 75%-88% CPU load.
Reines CPU folding ist in diesem Fall von der Punkteausbeute recht gut für einen 8350, bei 7 Threads etwas mehr als bei 6, allerdings gehen die ppd der GraKa um die selbe Anzahl nach unten. Deshalb fahre ich inzwischen mit 6 Threads und hab eine geringere TPF der 0x17.
Laufen tut der übrigens mit 226x19,5=4,4 GHz ohne Turbo, welche eigentlich nur zur Instabilität beiträgt.


----------



## Amigafan (24. November 2015)

Kein Wunder, dass es Probleme mit den Servern gibt:
Stanford ist normalerweise diese Woche geschlossen, allerdings - laut Prof. Vijay Pande - arbeitet trotz Urlaubs ein Team an der Fehlerbeseitigung.
Siehe: https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=27829&view=unread#p281123


Update:
Die Stats funzen wieder - incl. der EOC-Stats . . .


----------



## Stefan84 (24. November 2015)

Jepp funzt wieder. Gab auch nen saftiges Update,schade das das nicht jeden Tag so ist


----------



## brooker (24. November 2015)

... erst Ergebnisse vom AM1er mit leichtem OC(2.34GHz) mit Default Spannung  und einer GTX950: 0x18-9413-08:43-92.885PPDs ... verglichen mit dem kleinen Falter sind das ca. 5K PPDs für die diese WU mehr. Was denkt Ihr?


----------



## arcDaniel (24. November 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> ... erst Ergebnisse vom AM1er mit leichtem OC(2.34GHz) mit Default Spannung  und einer GTX950: 0x18-9413-08:43-92.885PPDs ... verglichen mit dem kleinen Falter sind das ca. 5K PPDs für die diese WU mehr. Was denkt Ihr?



Wie stark wird denn die CPU belastet?

Wenn ich die Werte mit der i5 3570 CPU vergleiche, scheinst du aber noch im CPU Limit zu hängen.

Hier wäre interessant das ganze mit einer AMD GPU zu vergleichen um zu sehen wieviel PPD die CPU hier die WU schneller vorbereiten kann.


----------



## Bumblebee (24. November 2015)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Update:
> Die Stats funzen wieder - incl. der EOC-Stats . . .



Stimmt - allerdings nicht 100%-ig
Entweder sind Resultate im "Schluckauf" verloren gegangen oder es laufen im Moment Resultate auf eine "Zweigstelle"
Ich jedenfalls vermisse *kräftig* Punkte

Trotzdem - sieht irgendwie "krank" aus....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brooker (24. November 2015)

@ arcDaniel: die CPU geht wieder zu 100% mit einem Thread in Last. Klar, bin ich noch im CPU Limit - ein 3570K@4.5GHz ist schon ne andere Sache als eine 50€ CPU auf 2.3GHz. Im Vergleich zum kleinen Falter ist es aber eine Verbesserung. Ich werde schauen, was ich aus der CPU noch raus holen kann. Ziel sind 2.5GHz und ordentliche Speicherwerte bei 1600MHz, damit der Speicher nicht der Flaschenhals wird.


----------



## Kashura (24. November 2015)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Stimmt - allerdings nicht 100%-ig
> Entweder sind Resultate im "Schluckauf" verloren gegangen oder es laufen im Moment Resultate auf eine "Zweigstelle"
> Ich jedenfalls vermisse *kräftig* Punkte
> 
> ...



das sieht mir stark nach gedoptem PC aus. Keine Macht den Faltdrogen 

anderes Thema: Könnte Crimson auch beim Falten helfen? Oder bin ich grad total aufm falschen Dampfer?


----------



## ZobRombie (24. November 2015)

Crimson weist nicht unbedingt (größere) Performance-Vorsprünge auf, aber ausprobieren sollte man es einfach mal. Was aber möglicherweise interessant werden könnte, wären die Früchte der sogenannten "Boltzmann"-Initiative AMDs - CUDA mit AMD GPUs und fortschreitende HSA Funktionen.


----------



## Amigafan (24. November 2015)

Crimson nennt sich das neue Treiberkonzept von AMD und löst das unübersichtliche CCC ab - der Rest ist noch Spekulation.


----------



## XeT (24. November 2015)

Ich lad es mir drauf und sehe es nachher ob sich an den ppd was tut. Aber ◾Custom Resolution Support ◾Freesync™ Enhancements reichen mir dafür schon
◾Power Optimization 
bringt vll auch nochmal etaws


----------



## Gysi1901 (24. November 2015)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Entweder sind Resultate im "Schluckauf" verloren gegangen oder es laufen im Moment Resultate auf eine "Zweigstelle"


Hm. Wenn ich mir die Grafik so anschaue, gab es an drei Tagen geschätzt 4+0+47 (+x) M. Punkte. Macht im Schnitt gut 17 Millionen Punkte am Tag, das deckt sich doch ganz gut mit den Ergebnissen davor.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (24. November 2015)

Gibt es bei F@H eigentlich ne Möglichkeit diese WU´s auszugrenzen die meine Graka für 6 1/2 Stunden in Beschlag (0x18) nehmen ... Das iss ja abartig o_O
Ich würde mich schon gerne auf die WU´s spezialisieren, die nur ca 2 Stunden Falten ... Ich habe die Karte nicht zum Falten sondern zum Zocken.
Pausieren will ich nicht, da bekomme ich ja horrenden Punkteabzug 

Gibt es da irgendwie ne Möglichkeit, oder muss ich die WU im Ernstfall ins Nirvana katapultieren


----------



## ZobRombie (24. November 2015)

Wenn dann ja vermutlich nur über den Slot Option Flag "max-packet-size" "small" für kleine WUs. 

Allerdings war mir so, als wenn schon festgestellt wurde, dass die Option keinen wirklichen Einfluss hat.


----------



## Amigafan (24. November 2015)

XeT schrieb:


> Ich lad es mir drauf und sehe es nachher ob sich an den ppd was tut. Aber ◾Custom Resolution Support ◾Freesync™ Enhancements reichen mir dafür schon
> ◾Power Optimization
> bringt vll auch nochmal etaws



Hier ein erster Test:
AMD Radeon Software Crimson im Test: Erste Benchmarks plus neue Features


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (24. November 2015)

ZobRombie schrieb:


> Wenn dann ja vermutlich nur über den Slot Option Flag "max-packet-size" "small" für kleine WUs.
> 
> Allerdings war mir so, als wenn schon festgestellt wurde, dass die Option keinen wirklichen Einfluss hat.



Ich habe das jetzt mal eingestellt ... schauen wir mal ob das was bringt


----------



## brooker (24. November 2015)

@snake: mit "max-packet-size" "small" kommen wenn nur "0x15"er mit sehr bescheidener PPD-Ausbeute. Aber die sind kürzer und sollen aber auslaufen.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (24. November 2015)

@brooker

Aber WU´s mit einer Faltzeit von fast 7 Stunden und bei einer GTX980Ti, iss schon ne harte Nummer.
Ich möchte zwischenzeitlich schon gerne mal zocken und wenn ich meinen täglichen Run durchs Netz (News / Foren / ect.) absolviere, kann die Kiste doch nebenbei Falten ... Dann sollte nach 2 - 3 Stunden aber auch gut sein 

Alles andere ist in meinen Augen völlig übertrieben


----------



## haVoc_inc (24. November 2015)

@ snake

ich hatte die Option bei 0x17 sowie 0x21 bei meiner 7870 an, bekommen hab ich aber teilweise WUs mit 1,06 Tagen Faltzeit und 50 MB Size. Glaub hatte irgendwo gelesen, dass bei den neueren Cores diese Option nichts mehr bringt...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. November 2015)

Früher war es zumindest so das "small" <5MB, "normal" 5-10MB und "big" >5MB.
Es scheint allerdings sich die Grenze bei den GPU's verschoben oder sogar aufgelöst zu haben wenn man WU's mit 50MB bekommt ohne "big" gesetzt zu haben.


----------



## XeT (24. November 2015)

So da mir gerade 36k im upload samt blackscreen verloren gegangen sind ich eine hdd gefunden habe, wird dem 2. Pc leben eingehaucht, Windows ist am installieren


----------



## Muschkote (24. November 2015)

@A.Meier-PS*3*
Ganz genau das habe ich schon mehrfach versucht zu vermitteln. Danke


----------



## FlyingPC (24. November 2015)

XeT schrieb:


> So da mir gerade 36k im upload samt blackscreen verloren gegangen sind ich eine hdd gefunden habe, wird dem 2. Pc leben eingehaucht, Windows ist am installieren



Das ist eine schelchte und eine gute Nachricht!


----------



## DjangOC (24. November 2015)

Mal ne Frage, wenn ihr die Option hättet, spott billig an 4x Xeon LGA 1567 CPUs (10/20 Kerne, 2,13GHz Takt und passendes Board), würdet ihr da zugreifen? Auch wenn es mehrheitlich für SETI genutzt wird? (bis jetzt sind meine Rechner etwa 18h an Seti, und 4 an F@h dran, 2h Standby Verschnaufspause) Stromverbrauch und Abwärme sind egal, hier müsste man sonst eh heizen. Und gibt es ne Möglichkeit, so perfid wie es klingen mag, die maximale Auslastung des "PC" von der Raumtemperatur abhängig zu machen? - Natürlich möglichst billig...


----------



## brooker (24. November 2015)

... im Zweifel zuschlagen, in der Bucht kannst Du zur Not dann noch was für neue Hardware bekommen


----------



## DjangOC (24. November 2015)

Mir gehts jetzt mehr um die Effizienz dieser CPUs, im Vergleich zu LGA 1366. Ich mein 10 Kerne mit 2,13GHz 105 TDP ist schon feiner als 6 kerne mit 2,4GHz bei 80W TDP. Mal sehen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. November 2015)

DjangOC schrieb:


> Und gibt es ne Möglichkeit, so perfid wie es klingen mag, die maximale Auslastung des "PC" von der Raumtemperatur abhängig zu machen? - Natürlich möglichst billig...


Mit der CPU (SMP) und einen Raumtemperaturfühler den du an den Rechner hängst, müsste es eigentlich gehen wenn du jemanden hast der dir ein entsprechendes Script schreibt oder es sogar selber kannst.  
Zum Beispiel 20°C = 100% CPU-Last
22°C = 90% 
24°C = 80%

Bei der GPU würde ich die Finger davon lassen da gewisse WU sehr empfindlich reagieren.


Ps:
Wenn es wirklich spottbillig ist, ganz klar kaufen.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (24. November 2015)

Danke für die Tipps ... Die 0x18 iss bald durch ... Noch 50min, dann darf ich meinen GPU wieder anderweitig nutzen 

Mal sehn was beim nächsten mal für WU´s kommen ... Packet sitze iss auf small ... 

Aber wie Ihr schon sagt ... Wird nix bringen bei dem GPU ... Ich lass mich trotzdem mal überraschen ^^


----------



## XeT (24. November 2015)

HÖRT HER HÖRT HER
neh Blödsinn
SO LESET SO LESET
DER CRIMSON-ROTE-RÄCHER hat zugeschlagen. 
Er ist nun schneller und stärker

so genug geschwafel. Entweder habe ich wieder eine leicht bessere WU erwischt oder es wurde wirklich besser. Eigentlich mach ich derzeit 36k Credit ging die ganze Zeit so. Nun bin ich bei 37,8k  knapp 10sec schneller bei TPD und 10% 300k->333k PPD bei der Nano. Ich werde beobachten ob ich in alte WUs fall(t)e oder es mir so erhalten bleibt


----------



## FlyingPC (24. November 2015)

Das ist doch eine tolle Nahricht!

YEAH!


----------



## DjangOC (24. November 2015)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Mit der CPU (SMP) und einen Raumtemperaturfühler den du an den Rechner hängst, müsste es eigentlich gehen wenn du jemanden hast der dir ein entsprechendes Script schreibt oder es sogar selber kannst.
> Zum Beispiel 20°C = 100% CPU-Last
> 22°C = 90%
> 24°C = 80%
> ...



Hi, Jo, Board und 4 E7-8867L für en Hunderter  Niergendsso billig gesehen, und haben 30 Tage Garantie. 
GPUs kommen keine rauf, also nur ne 9800GT fürs Visuelle Interface. Ich habe so en altes Ding, wo du die Inputs umschalten kannst, und nur ein Monitor, Maus, und Tasta brauchst.

Würde so etwas mit Batch realisierbar sein?
Hab en Kumpel, der kann voll gut mit Batch, vlt, könnte er sowas machen. 
Welche Luftkühler sind billig, und passen und vor allem auf Socket LGA 1567? Ich mein LGA 1366 bekomme ich neu, mit 2 Jahren Garantie  für 2.90CHF. 
Wennse leise sind, wäre des auch nicht all zu schlecht.


----------



## mattinator (24. November 2015)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Mit der CPU (SMP) und einen Raumtemperaturfühler den du an den Rechner hängst, müsste es eigentlich gehen wenn du jemanden hast der dir ein entsprechendes Script schreibt oder es sogar selber kannst.
> Zum Beispiel 20°C = 100% CPU-Last
> 22°C = 90%
> 24°C = 80%


Soll da der CPU-Takt reduziert werden ? Beim Folding-Client kenne ich nur die Option, die Threads zu reduzieren. Zur Sicherheit müsste man dafür aber besser pausieren und es wäre trotzdem riskant.


----------



## brooker (24. November 2015)

... wow. Luftkühler ohne Lüfter - schaue mal in der Bucht, da bieten welche die im 10er Pack an.


----------



## brooker (24. November 2015)

Mission AM1 done: OC abgeschlossen, 2.480MHz bei minimalen Offset. Teste jetzt mal mit ner CPU-WU auf Stabilität


----------



## DjangOC (24. November 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> ... wow. Luftkühler ohne Lüfter - schaue mal in der Bucht, da bieten welche die im 10er Pack an.



Hy, hab mich schlecht ausgedrückt, also Luftkühler suche ich.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. November 2015)

mattinator schrieb:


> Soll da der CPU-Takt reduziert werden ? Beim Folding-Client kenne ich nur die Option, die Threads zu reduzieren. Zur Sicherheit müsste man dafür aber besser pausieren und es wäre trotzdem riskant.


Beim alten V6-Client konnte man die maximale Auslastung im Client festlegen (CPU usage requested), aber ich glaube die Option gibt es im V7 nicht mehr (hab sie nicht gefunden ).


----------



## DjangOC (24. November 2015)

Zumindest bei Seti kann ich das machen, in der Schule hab ich den Laptop auch immer mit 80% zugeteilter Maximalauslastung an dem oder an Einstein dran. (Ist ja ned mein Strom...)


----------



## brooker (24. November 2015)

DjangOC schrieb:


> Hy, hab mich schlecht ausgedrückt, also Luftkühler suche ich.



Nein, hast Du nicht. Ich meine Kühlkörper ohne Lüfter gibt es im Pack in der Bucht. Die Lüfter müsste man evtl. extra kaufen. Dann kann man auch die nehmen, die man haben will (Durchsatz und Geräusch).


----------



## ZobRombie (24. November 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> Mission AM1 done: OC abgeschlossen, 2.480MHz bei minimalen Offset. Teste jetzt mal mit ner CPU-WU auf Stabilität



Super! Kannst du in einer freien Testminute vielleicht noch mit den 2,5GHz ausprobieren, wie lang eine NaCl-WU dauert?


----------



## Amigafan (25. November 2015)

Täusche ich mich. oder gibt es aktuell Probleme im Castle Bumblestein?


----------



## mattinator (25. November 2015)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Beim alten V6-Client konnte man die maximale Auslastung im Client festlegen (CPU usage requested), aber ich glaube die Option gibt es im V7 nicht mehr (hab sie nicht gefunden ).



Gibt zwar noch die Option cpu-usage, der (a4-)Core reagiert jedoch nicht mehr darauf. D.h. man kann sinnvoll höchstens über die Änderung des CPU-Taktes operieren. Das sollte mit aktuellen Kernels und der entsprechenden CPU auch funktionieren.


----------



## Mr.Knister (25. November 2015)

Zum Thema Crimson habe ich auch eine kleine Geschichte zu erzählen 

Mein kleiner Falter hat heute eine SSD spendiert bekommen, also stand eine komplette Neuinstallation an. Die Wahl fiel auf Lubuntu 14.04 und spontan auf den nagelneuen "Crimson"-fglrx. Also gleich nach der OS-Einrichtung den Treiber fertig paketiert heruntergeladen, installiert und neugestartet.
...
BIOS-Bildschirm > Lubuntu-Ladebildschirm > blinkender Unterstrich oben Links. Weiter kein Mucks 

Um die Ansteuerung der falschen GPU als Fehlerquelle auszuschließen, stöpselte ich auf die iGPU um, jedoch ohne Erfolg.
Strg-Alt-F1 > Login > startx zeigte einige Fehlermeldungen inkl. "Segmentation Fault". Also deinstallierte ich mit "sudo apt-get purge fglrx" den Treiber und seine Konfiguration. So dachte ich.

Denn nach einem erneuten Neustart stellte sich im "Zusätzliche Treiber"-Manager heraus, dass immernoch ein "manuell installierter Treiber" vorhanden war, und auch "lsmod | grep fglrx" förderte den Umstand zutage, dass das entsprechende Kernel-Modul lief. Das ließ ich nicht auf mir sitzen und radierte "fglrx*", und damit auch den "Übeltäter" fglrx-core aus.

Erst dann wurde mir klar, dass ich damit mal das Falten hätte versuchen können, also kam Crimson wieder drauf, und wieder erschien keine grafische Benutzeroberfläche. Da ich nicht wusste, wie man den FAHClient über die Konsole benutzt, die Neugier mich aber dazu trieb, las ich mich mithilfe von "FAHClient --help" ein. Siehe da, ohne von Eurem Gespräch hier zu wissen, stolperte ich über folgende Optionen:

```
Folding Core:
...
cpu-usage <integer=100>
    The maximum percentage of the CPU a core should use. Not implemented by all
    cores.

 gpu-usage <integer=100>
    GPU usage as a percent from 10-100
```

Zurück in der Desktopumgebung fielen die niedrigen ppd von ca. 55k auf, also geht's jetzt mit älteren Treibern weiter. Übrigens scheint gpu-usage auch "Not implemented by all cores." zu sein, meine 0x17er-9201 zeigt sich unbeeindruckt.

Mal schauen, ob ich den 14.9er-Catalyst noch vor dem Morgengrauen istalliert bekomme. Nacht allerseits 

EDIT



brooker schrieb:


> Mission AM1 done: OC abgeschlossen, 2.480MHz bei  minimalen Offset. Teste jetzt mal mit ner CPU-WU auf Stabilität
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



BCLK erhöht? Wenn ja, SATA-Modus AHCI oder IDE? Mein Asus AM1M-A erkennt mit erhöhtem Basistakt und AHCI keine Festplatten mehr; IDE ist suboptimal für SSDs.


----------



## Bumblebee (25. November 2015)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Täusche ich mich. oder gibt es aktuell Probleme im Castle Bumblestein?



Jein, die Compi's laufen "eigentlich" - offenbar wird aber nicht alles gezählt / übermittelt
Werde dann noch etwas tiefer graben - habe aber auch noch andere Hobbys (wie zB. arbeiten )


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. November 2015)

@Mr.Knister:
War früher auch schon so das man die GPU nur mit 100% Last betreiben konnte sprich nicht über "usage" beeinflussen konnte.


----------



## XeT (25. November 2015)

Nur mal für zwischen durch, da ich gerade den pentium und die 980 in Stellung bringe. Die Karten nutzen immer 1 Thread für sich oder? Beim ersten versuch ohne oc und programmen waren die Werte grausam mit 100% kompletter CPU auslastung


----------



## ZobRombie (25. November 2015)

Wird bei dir im frischen Windows vielleicht noch indiziert oder im Hintergrund Updates geladen o.ä.?


----------



## XeT (25. November 2015)

Ja Updates waren noch da. Wenn ich mittag zurück bin sollte aber win10durch sein. Waren 1 Kern folding und 1 kern rest. Die frage ist halt ob ich über den 2 Kern neben dem entpacken noch mehr rausholen kann. Wenn Zen+neue GPUs kommt soll der pentium 2 AMD's befeuern solange erstmal nur die 980.


----------



## ZobRombie (25. November 2015)

brooker hatte ja Positives zu berichten, wenn zwei Threads zugewiesen werden. 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...-limitiert-meine-cpu-die-gpu-beim-falten.html


----------



## XeT (25. November 2015)

Hm den kannte ich noch garnicht. Dann geht es heute mal ans tuning und dann sollte es wieder warm werden. 
Xeon+290 war spürbar die Nano solo bringt keinen heizwert


----------



## Amigafan (25. November 2015)

*@ZobRombie*

Deine "Interpretation" stimmt so nicht - außerdem ist der dort angestellte Vergleich leider nutzlos - es fehlen die als "nicht mehr relevant" ausgewiesenen Ergebnisse, um ein vollständiges und damit nachvollziehbares bzw. überprüfbares Ergebnis für Außenstehende zu ermöglichen. So kann das Urteil dieses Vergleiches leider nur lauten:
Wie sie sehen, sehen sie Nichts!
Hinweis: Szenario 4 . . . 
Es stellt sich nämlich hierbei für mich die Frage: Brauche ich das zusätzliche Programm überhaupt???


----------



## XeT (25. November 2015)

PC 2:So pc läuft erst einmal. Derzeit noch keine optimierung vorgenommen: Gpu läuft auf 88% und 320k ppd bei eine core18 6h

 Für den PC 1 kann ich weiterhin eine verbessere der TPF für die Córe 17 WUs von 10-15sec bestätigen.
Dafür kann ich mit crimson den Monitor per Windows nicht mehr abschalten. Da muss ich auf dauerBild und den Monitor direkt abschalten. Sonst gibt es einen Blackscreen und keine Punkte


----------



## ZobRombie (25. November 2015)

Amigafan schrieb:


> *@ZobRombie*
> 
> Deine "Interpretation" stimmt so nicht - außerdem ist der dort angestellte Vergleich leider nutzlos - es fehlen die als "nicht mehr relevant" ausgewiesenen Ergebnisse, um ein vollständiges und damit nachvollziehbares bzw. überprüfbares Ergebnis für Außenstehende zu ermöglichen. So kann das Urteil dieses Verglaiches leider nur lauten:
> Wie sie sehen, sehen sie Nichts!
> ...



Hallo,

du Sorry, ich stehe gerade irgendwie auf dem Schlauche - was habe ich interpretiert, bzw. gar fälschlich?

Grüße

Edit: 

Achso, du meinst den Thread von brooker - da habe ich einfach nur brookers eigene Aussage wiedergegeben. Und mangels eigener Tests meinerseits und in Kombination mit brookers Gründlichkeit/Hingabe stelle ich dies zunächst auch nicht in Frage. XeT sagt, er hätte eine komplett ausgelastete CPU und schlechte Ergebnisse, so dass entsprechend eine CPU-Limitierung denkbar erschien. brooker kommt in seinem Limit-Thread zu der Aussage, dass bei ihm zwei zugewiesene Threads pro WU ein optimales Ergebnis darstellen. XeT widerrum wollte dies testen.

Eine allgemein gültige, verpflichtende Aussage oder Empfehlung zur Nutzung eines Prozess-Managers wollte und habe ich glaube ich auch nicht gegeben.


----------



## XeT (25. November 2015)

Also für mich hat das genau gepasst. Ich muss noch oc an Tag bringen sonst bin ich im,cpuLimit. 

Übrigens von wegen amd-karten sind heiß und laut.
Meine nano ist leider und kühler. Die 980faltet im ref mit 80grad im offenen aufbau.


----------



## ZobRombie (25. November 2015)

Puh, sie kommt auf 80 Grad? Ich habe nur Erfahrung mit MSI 980er Modellen, die eher bei 50 Grad landen. Sicher, dass die Karten-Kühlung einwandfrei funktioniert? Oder machst du einen passiv-Aufbau?
Ich habe zur Zeit ja nur eine 960 laufen, auch im offenen Aufbau und die liegt faltend bei 40% Lüfterdrehzahl bei 39 Grad.


----------



## arcDaniel (25. November 2015)

Man muss aber sagen dass es eine Werks-OC ist mit Referenzkühler... Ich hatte sie beim faltem immer mit einer angepassten Lüfterkurve am laufen, damit sie kühler bleibt [emoji3]


----------



## XeT (25. November 2015)

Hab sie jetzt bei 71grad und hörbaren 65% Lüfter aber morgen gehts ans oc. Wenn sie heis genug wird kann ich das Fenster offen lassen 

Ok der Takt mit 1392mhz ist auch mal eben 176mhz über standart


----------



## brooker (25. November 2015)

Amigafan schrieb:


> *@ZobRombie*
> 
> Deine "Interpretation" stimmt so nicht - außerdem ist der dort angestellte Vergleich leider nutzlos - es fehlen die als "nicht mehr relevant" ausgewiesenen Ergebnisse, um ein vollständiges und damit nachvollziehbares bzw. überprüfbares Ergebnis für Außenstehende zu ermöglichen. So kann das Urteil dieses Vergleiches leider nur lauten:
> Wie sie sehen, sehen sie Nichts!
> ...



@amigafan: mit dem Ziel etwas Brauchbares fürs Team zu geben habe ich eine Bitte an Dich: in wie fern passt das Ergebnis oder meine Interpretation nicht. Versteh mich nicht falsch, aber ich möchte keine nutzlosen Erkenntnisse heben. Hol mich mal ab. Danke.


----------



## Amigafan (25. November 2015)

Fakt ist - die Kernzuweisung ist kontraproduktiv, d. h.:
Windows ermöglicht jedem Programm, jeden möglichen Kern einer CPU zu nutzen. Wenn man beginnt, dem Task-Scheduler mit einer Reduzierung auf bestimmte Kerne "dazwischenzupfuschen", erreicht man höchstens eine Verschlechterung der Ausgangslage. Dieses wäre Dir spätestens dann aufgefallen, wenn Du die bei Dir als "nicht mehr relevanten" Ergebnisse festgestellt hättest - es wäre darauf hinausgelaufen, dass mit einer manuellen Festlegung von Threads - egal ob single- oder multicore-fähig - kein besseres Ergebnis zustande kommt, als wenn man keine Kerne zuweist. Dieses zeigen zumindest die Ergebnisse, die ich festgestellt habe - und zwar auch mit der GIX 980 Ti.
Um es verständlicher zu machen:
Eine höhere Priorität des FahCores kann hilfreich sein, eine manuelle Kernzuweisung jedweden Prozesses dagegen nicht.
Denn - ich habe das Gefühl, dass hier von völlig falschen Tatsachen ausgegangen wird:
Ein Thread, der  als Single-Core-Thread programmiert wurde, läuft als Single-Core - egal, wieviele CPU-Kerne zugewiesen werden. Er wird dadurch nicht schneller abgearbeitet.
Dagegen nutzt ein Multi-Core-Threads auch mehr als einen CPU-Core - aber niemals mehr, als die Anzahl der Threads, für die er programmiert wurde. 
Als Beispiel:
Ist ein Programm auf die Nutzung von 4 Threads programmiert, helfen keine 6 CPU-Cores, um das Programm schneller abzuarbeiten - es werden nur 4 genutzt!
Daher ist - sowohl bei Single- als auch bei Multi-Core-Programmen für die Geschwindigkeit die CPU-Core-Architektur und die Taktfrequenz maßgebend. Den "Rest" besorgt der Windows Task-Scheduler . . .


----------



## XeT (25. November 2015)

Also ich sag mal das nicht alles behandelt wurde stimmt, das sieht man ja an den nicht relevanten.
Aber der Grund dafür ist in meinen Augen in Ordnung. Denn es geht um das CPU-Limit und ob OC oder smt/kerne etwas bringen. Nicht wie man es perfekt aufstellt. Mir sagt der Thread genau das was ich brauche. Mit etwas OC reicht mein Pentium um nicht die 980 zu limitieren.


----------



## brooker (25. November 2015)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Fakt ist - die Kernzuweisung ist kontraproduktiv, d. h.:
> Windows ermöglicht jedem Programm, jeden möglichen Kern einer CPU zu nutzen. Wenn man beginnt, dem Task-Scheduler mit einer Reduzierung auf bestimmte Kerne "dazwischenzupfuschen", erreicht man höchstens eine Verschlechterung der Ausgangslage. Dieses wäre Dir spätestens dann aufgefallen, wenn Du die bei Dir als "nicht mehr relevanten" Ergebnisse festgestellt hättest - es wäre darauf hinausgelaufen, dass mit einer manuellen Festlegung von Threads - egal ob single- oder multicore-fähig - kein besseres Ergebnis zustande kommt, als wenn man keine Kerne zuweist. Dieses zeigen zumindest die Ergebnisse, die ich festgestellt habe - und zwar auch mit der GIX 980 Ti.
> Um es verständlicher zu machen:
> Eine höhere Priorität des FahCores kann hilfreich sein, eine manuelle Kernzuweisung jedweden Prozesses dagegen nicht.
> ...



Ok, verstehe was Du meinst und kann Dir zu Teilen auch zustimmen.

1. Windows am besten allein managen lassen, bis auf Priorisierungen. Sehe ich ganz genauso. Aber, in dem Test wollte ich u.a. ermitteln, ob Multi-Threading was bringt. Nur aus diesem Grund habe ich unterschiedliche Anzahlen von Threads erzwungen.

2. Leider geben die Messergebnisse nicht zu 100% wieder, dass ohne eine Zuweisung die besten Ergebnisse (kleinste TPF) erreicht wird. Daher konnte ich das nicht als Ergebnis präsentieren.

3. Ohne Zuweisung habe ich in sofern als nicht mehr relevant angesehen, weil die Zuweisung von mehr als 2 Threads keine Verbesserung mehr brachte. 

Ich denke inhaltlich sind wir nicht wirklich auseinander. Wie müsste meine Interpretation der Ergebnisse denn Deiner Meinung lauten bzw. was ist strittig und sollte geändert werden?


----------



## brooker (25. November 2015)

... neues zum Thema AM1: das CPU OC ist für das CPU falten stabil. Kommt die GPU dazu, stürzt alles ab. Der PCIe gibt zu wenig Strom raus. Also, Riser mit Spannungsversorgung eingesetzt und mit externer Spannung unterstützt. Läuft. 


1	0x18	9413	08:43	92.885PPD	110 W	25%
2	0x18	
3	0x18					
4	0x18					
5	0x18					
Mittelwert				87.363	110	25

Sieht ja schon was freundlichen aus, wie mit dem kleinen Falter.


----------



## Amigafan (25. November 2015)

*@brooker*

Du hast es leider immer noch nicht verstanden:
Multi-Threating bringt nichts, wenn der Programm-Thread als Single-Thread programmiert wurde - das kannst Du nicht mit derAnzahl der zugewiesenen Kerne ändern!
Außerdem - Du ändert letztendlich auch nicht die Anzahl der Threads, sondern reduzierst die Anzahl der *möglich nutzbaren* CPU-Kerne - nämlich nur auf die zugewiesenen!
Von daher ist eigentlich nur eine einzige Erkenntnis wichtig:
*Für eine leistungsfähige GPU braucht man eine CPU mit hoherSingle-Thread-Leistung (Takt ab etwa 3,5 GHz) und mindestens 2 "echten" CPU-Kernen.*

Und - noch eine "Kleinigkeit":
Durch das Weglassen von nicht passenden Resultaten wird das Endergebnis noch "falscher" als ohne - so "erschafft" man ein Ergebniss, welches keiner Nachprüfung standhält.


----------



## ProfBoom (25. November 2015)

Oder mal anders ausgedrückt:
Ein zweiter zugewiesener Kern kann deshalb schneller sein, weil Windows einen auf einen Kern limitierten Thread nicht woanders ausführen darf. 
Andersherum jedoch können andere Prozesse diesen einen Kern nutzen, seine Leistung steht also nicht komplett für den Falt-Thread zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (25. November 2015)

Da steckt des Pudels Kern. Die Kern-Zuweisung bringt nur einen indirekten Vorteil, da das Windows-Scheduling zum Vorteil des Folding-Threads "durcheinandergebracht" wird. Je weniger "nebenher" auf dem System läuft und je höher die Rohleistung eines Kerns ist, desto geringer wird dieser Vorteil ausfallen.


----------



## Amigafan (25. November 2015)

*@ProfBoom und mattinator*

Auch das ist leider nicht ganz richtig, denn:
Eine Zuweisung eines Threads auf einen oder zwei Kerne bringt nur etwas, wenn ich:
1. ein relativ ausgelastetes System benutze, welches meinen Thraed "behindern" könnte und
2. ich *gleichzeitig* dafür sorge, dass die zugewiesenen CPU-Kerne ausschließlich für "mein" Programm frei bleiben - also für jede weitere Nutzung *sperre*!

Und das ist mit Sicherheit nicht der Sinn in einer Multi-Task-Umgebung!


----------



## brooker (25. November 2015)

Amigafan schrieb:


> *@brooker*
> 
> Du hast es leider immer noch nicht verstanden:
> Multi-Threating bringt nichts, wenn der Programm-Thread als Single-Thread programmiert wurde - das kannst Du nicht mit derAnzahl der zugewiesenen Kerne ändern!
> ...



... entschuldige bitte, aber ich weiß nicht was ich immer noch nicht verstanden haben soll.? Ich habe mit meinen Fazit zu den Testergebnissen nichts anderes geschrieben als Du hier sagst.

"Multi-Threating bringt nichts" - Unterstützt der FAH-Client Multi-Core-Betrieb? Im Test konnte ich darauf leider keine Hinweise finden.

"Für eine leistungsfähige GPU braucht man eine CPU mit hoherSingle-Thread-Leistung (Takt ab etwa 3,5 GHz ...." - Bei meinem Setup ohne GPU-OC limitierte die CPU ab ca. 3.6 GHz die GPU nicht mehr. Nach einem GPU OC lag jedoch wieder eine Limitierung vor. Diese konnte Du die Taktsteigerung der CPU auf 4.5 GHz aufgehoben werden. Ein CPU-Limit muss für jedes System individuell ermittelt werden.

Also erlaube mir bitte die Frage, was ich deiner Meinung anders formulieren muss, dass es Deiner Meinung nach stimmt? Ich möchte, wenn ich einen Fehler gemacht habe diesen bereinigen.

PS: Du schreibst "(Takt ab etwa 3,5 GHz) und mindestens 2 "echten" CPU-Kernen." - wie kommst Du auf die 2 echten Kerne?


----------



## brooker (25. November 2015)

Amigafan schrieb:


> *@ProfBoom und mattinator*
> 
> Auch das ist leider nicht ganz richtig, denn:
> Eine Zuweisung eines Threads auf einen oder zwei Kerne bringt nur etwas, wenn ich:
> ...



... aber darum geht es doch. Nicht jeder der faltet hat nen reinen Falter der dafür optimiert ist. Werseinen Gamer anwirft und aufm Desktop nebenbei rödelt, muss möglichst optimale Bedingungen schaffen. Er weist 2 Threads zu und legt die Prio hauf hoch. Dann kann er problemlos daddeln und die GPU optimal falten. Multitasking, Auslastung usw. hin oder her. Das ist die Handlung und das einfache Hausmittel was einen Einsteiger oder Gelegenheitsfalter optimale Ergebnisse bescherrt.


----------



## ZobRombie (25. November 2015)

Ernstgemeinte Verständnisfrage: ab welcher GPU beginnt "leistungsfähige"?

Ich nutze zum Befeuern der 960 einen zweckentfremdeten i5-5675C, welcher bis zu 3,6 GHz taktet. Wenn ich über die Energieeinstellungen die maximale Prozessorleistung begrenze, etwa minimal auf 800 MHz, dann gibt es keinen gefühlten Falt-Leistungsunterschied - die PPD schwanken so oder so zwischen 120k und 160k PPD. Ich erfreue mich dann am deutlich gesunkenen Verbrauch der CPU.

Das führte bei mir gedanklich dazu, dass ich für einen "echten" dedizierten Falter, etwa mit der besagten 960, dann gleich eine sparsame Plattform als Basis zu verwenden gedachte. Sei es nun auf Braswell-Basis, sei es ein Xeon E3-1220L oder ein Celeron-T/Pentium-T/i3-T. 

Hat die Diskussion gerade jetzt mehr wissenschaftlich/theoretische Natur für das "letzte Quentchen" an Faltleistung oder kann ich die Idee mit Braswell oder E3-1220L auch praktisch begraben? Gilt das alles jetzt nur für die Nvidia GPUs? Weil die AMD Varianten ja wohl weniger CPU-Last erzeugen - aber müsste ich dann trotzdem mehr CPU-Takt einplanen, um auch diese nicht zu bremsen?

Oder kurz:
Kann ein Taktdefizit auch Grund für WU-Bearbeitungsfehler sein? Oder erreiche ich dann einfach nur 100%-X der maximalen Faltleistung? 

Vielleicht etwas wirr, aber so ist mir tagesaktuell  auch . 

Grüße


----------



## brooker (25. November 2015)

@ZobRombie: das Thema Limitierung gilt nur für Nvidias, denn bei den GPUs muss die CPU die WU "vorkauen". Daher hast Du über die gesamte Zeit des Faltens eine deutliche CPU-Last auf einem Thread. Deine Frage ist gut und berechtigt. Ich würde vermuten, dass bei einem 3570K 2.8 GHZ ausreichen sollten. Deine CPU sollte daher ausreichen. DU kannst aber auch den Selbsttestmachen: möglichst alles was Du nicht brauchst aufm Rechner ausmachen, die WU auf Prio "hoch setzen" und zwei Threads zuweisen. Dann in den Taskmanger schauen. Ist die Auslastung die die WU erzeugt bei 25% liegt noch ein Limit vor. Wenn kleiner, bist Du raus und die GPU kann optimal performen. Betreibst Du im Anschluss OC an der GPU, verschiebt sich der Anspruch an die CPU nach oben.

Weiterer Effekt, wenn auch nicht von so großer Auswirkung ist, dass schnellere CPUs die WU am Anfang schneller auspacken können und somit der Faltprozess schneller starten kann. Gerade bei meinem kleinen FAlter dauert das bei froßen WUs oft einige Minuten.


----------



## mattinator (25. November 2015)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Eine Zuweisung eines Threads auf einen oder zwei Kerne bringt nur etwas, wenn ich:
> 1. ein relativ ausgelastetes System benutze, welches meinen Thraed "behindern" könnte und



Da in einem aktuellen System (mit SSD) kaum noch etwas außer der CPU selbst "bremst", hat man bei jeder aktiven Anwendung zumindest auf einem CPU-Kern ein ausgelastetes System.



Amigafan schrieb:


> 2. ich *gleichzeitig* dafür sorge, dass die zugewiesenen CPU-Kerne ausschließlich für "mein" Programm frei bleiben - also für jede weitere Nutzung *sperre*!



Wer sagt Dir, dass die manuelle Änderung der core affinity nicht gerade das tut, bzw. mindestens den "normalen" Mechanismus des Betriebssystem "stört" ? Oder hast Du den Windows Scheduler programmiert ?

Außerdem wäre es aus meiner Sicht schon möglich, dass mit forcierter affinity z.B. der für das Scheduling erforderliche Aufwand sinkt. Denn auch jedes Umschalten zwischen den CPU-Kernen durch den Scheduler kostet Rechenleistung.


----------



## Amigafan (25. November 2015)

*@brooker*

1. Lese bitte einmal Deine Darstellung durch - ich habe  Probleme, Deinem "Ergebnis" zu folgen - mir fehlt nämlich z. B. die  Angabe der Zeiten, als die CPU mit 3,6GHz und gleichzeitig die GPU mit  1550MHz läuft.
Die vorhandenen Bilder bringen ebenfalls keine Auflösung (ich sehe z. B. CPU@3800MHz und TPF auf 5:51  - aber mit welchem GPU-Takt)?
Und - die wichtigste Frage - wo (Client/HFM) und über welchen Zeitraum (Anzahl der Frames) wurde die TPF ermittelt?

2.  Eine CPU mit nur einem Kern behindert immer das GPU-Falten der neueren  WU-Generationen (Core18, in besonderem Maße Core21), weil auch das  Betriebssystem "seinen Teil" braucht - also mindestens 2 Kerne - "echt"  daher, weil ein nur freier "Hyperthreating-Core" z. B. bei einer  4+HT-Core-CPU  ebenfalls nicht leistungsfähig genug wäre .

3. Ob der  Client multi-thread-fahig ist, ist irrelevant - es zählen die  GPU-FahCores. Und diese sind - leicht feststellbar - nur  single-thread-fähig, sonst würden Windows bzw. Linux den GPU-Cores mehrere  Kerne zur Verfügung stellen.


*@mattinator*

Du mußt Dir nur einmal die Mühe machen, das "Vor- und Nachher" zu kontrollieren - und Du wirst erstaunt feststellen, dass Deine Vermutung leider falsch ist.
Benutze einmal ProzessLasso - es zeigt Dir von jedem laufenden Thread an, auf welchem CPU-Kern dieser zugewiesen werden kann. Dann ändere die core-affinity mit Bill2 und kontrolliere, ob dadurch an der Zuweisung für alle anderen Threads etwas geändert wurde . . .

BTW:
Der Grund für das "nicht-automatische" Sperren ist ganz einfach - es gibt meines Wissens nach  einige wenige Threads in Windows, die zwingend auf den ersten CPU-Core (Core0) angewiesen sind - sollte also "irrtümlich" der Core0 manuell zugewiesen werden und es gäbe die Automatik der Sperrung für alle anderen Threads, wäre der Absturz vorprogrammiert - und das sollst Du schon selber tun . . .


----------



## XeT (25. November 2015)

Zob dein plan sollte aufgehen, mein pentium anniversary läuft derzeit ohne oc bei 3,2ghz und ist bei der 980 auf 88-90%


----------



## mattinator (25. November 2015)

Amigafan schrieb:


> *@mattinator*
> Du mußt Dir nur einmal die Mühe machen, das "Vor- und Nachher" zu kontrollieren - und Du wirst erstaunt feststellen, dass Deine Vermutung leider falsch ist.



Die Mühe werde ich mir nicht machen, da ich im Moment nicht unter Windows arbeite und Prozess-Lasso mir nicht (wieder) auf den Rechner kommt.
Empirisch ermittelte Daten sind nur mit einer hinreichend großen Anzahl von Stichproben beweiskräftig. Mangels des Zugriffs auf den Source-Code des Windows Schedulers werden wir hier wohl nicht endgültig klären können, welche konkreten Auswirkungen die Änderung der affinity "zugunsten" des Folding-Cores auf die Funktionsweise Schedulings hat. Zumindest hat sich brooker die Mühe gemacht, die Einflüsse von CPU-Leistung, priority und affinity auf das Folding zu analysieren und ist zu einem Ergebnis gekommen, das zumindest Tendenzen erkennen lässt. Das ist erst einmal alle Anerkennung wert. Inwieweit sich seine Empfehlungen verallgemeinern lassen, hängt dann doch von der konkreten Hardware und den individuellen Nutzungs-Szenarien jedes einzelnen ab. Meine kurzen Tests unter Linux ergaben keinen merklichen Vorteil durch Änderung der affinity. Allerdings kann man das Scheduling von Linux nicht mit dem von Windows vergleichen, selbst unter den verschiedenen Windows-Versionen gibt es z.T. erhebliche Unterschiede in der Funktionsweise des Schedulers.


----------



## Amigafan (26. November 2015)

*@mattinator*

Bevor Du Dich weiter in nebulöse Vermutungen verstrickst, bleiben wir lieber bei (für Jedermann) nachprüfbaren Fakten, die da lauten:
Die Core-Affinitätszuweisung für einen Thread sperrt keine anderen Threads bei der Nutzung desselben CPU-Cores, alleine die Priorität der Prozesse beeinflußt die tatsächliche Core-Nutzung.
Im Gegenteil - durch die Affinitätszuweisung werden dem Prozess nur bestimmte CPU-Cores zur Nutzung *vorgeschrieben*, *eine Nutzung anderer als der zugewiesenen CPU-Cores wird gesperrt*.

Dieses Verhalten gilt sowohl für Windows 7 als auch Windows 8 (und vermutlich damit auch zumindestens für 8.1, da aber nicht von mir überprüft).

Edit:
Hier findest Du ein gutes Beispiel, mit dem Du ganz einfach die Standardzuweisung aller Threads mit Hilfe des Task-Managers von Windows überprüfen und gleizeitig eine Core-Affinitätszuweisung durchführen kannst.
Change the Processor Affinity setting in Windows 7 to gain a performance edge - TechRepublic


*@Bumblebee*

Bei mir läuft seit gut 2 Tagen der von Dir genutzte Treiber 355.82 - einen Unterschied zu dem 359.00 WHQL ist - zumindest aus falttechnischer Sicht - nicht auszumachen.
Wenn Du also nicht auf erweiterte Spieloptimierungen angewiesen bist, bleibe beim 355.82.


----------



## mattinator (26. November 2015)

@Amigafan
Alter Klugs... Vielleicht solltest Du meine Posts mal genau lesen. Ich habe das nirgends behauptet:


> Die Core-Affinitätszuweisung für einen Thread sperrt keine anderen Threads bei der Nutzung desselben CPU-Cores


Der Hauptgedanke war, dass durch Änderung der Affinität möglicherweise (wahrscheinlich) der Scheduling-Overhead reduziert wird. Das Gegenteil kannst Du auch nicht wirklich beweisen. Fakt ist, dass aktuelle Scheduler in allen Betriebssystemen unter anderem auch die aktiven Threads zwischen den einzelnen "echten" und "virtuellen" Kernen einer CPU "durchreichen" / wechseln, um den Boost- und Stromspar-Mechanismen der CPU's Rechnung zu tragen. Das wird mit der Fixierung der affinity eingeschränkt, was logischerweise den Scheduling-Overhead einschränkt. Ob daraus ein Performance-Vorteil für das konkrete Nutzungs-Szenaria erwächst, hängt vom konkreten Anwendungsfall ab (habe fertig).


----------



## XeT (26. November 2015)

So damit wir mal ein neues Thema starten können und nicht jeder mit Wissen und mit Differenzen um sich werfen muss. Ich würde mit ein nas anschaffen wollen. Etwas zur datensicherheit und leichterem verteilen. Kommt man stromtechnich mit einem Selbstbau halbwegs an die fertigen ran? Könnte ich mit selbstbau eine gpu zum Falten nutzen?


----------



## Amigafan (26. November 2015)

@mattinator

Dann lese Dir bitte Deinen eigenen Post durch - interessant vor allem nach dem 2. Zitat:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...-folding-home-thread-ii-3201.html#post7861441

Und - wenn ich schlicht nur verhindern will, dass belegbar falsche Darstellungen richt gestellt werden, hat das nichts mit Klugscheißerrei zu tun, sondern der Wahrheit!
Mehr werde ich dazu nicht mehr sagen . . . 


*@XeT*

Prinzipiell ist das möglich - allerdings bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob Du ein reines NAS zum Falten bringst - das hängt letztendlich auch von der verwendeten Hardware ab (ich bin mir z. B. nicht sicher, ob ein NAS eine PCIE-Schnittstelle mitbringt).


----------



## XeT (26. November 2015)

Die fertigen sicher nicht. Aber selber bauen geht da ja auch. Ich glaub ich mach am besten erstmal mal nur,ein fileserver mit freigegeben festplatten und raid. Wird echt mal Zeit das wir umziehen und ich das ganze IT-Konzept erneuern kann.


----------



## mattinator (26. November 2015)

Amigafan schrieb:


> @mattinator
> 
> Dann lese Dir bitte Deinen eigenen Post durch - interessant vor allem nach dem 2. Zitat:
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...-folding-home-thread-ii-3201.html#post7861441
> ...





> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Zitat von *Amigafan*
> ...



Schade, dass Du scheinbar eine rhetorische Frage und "falsche Darstellung" nicht unterscheiden kannst. Noch mal inhaltlich: wenn ein Thread einen CPU-Kern zu 100% auslastet, die affinity auf einen bestimmten Kern eingeschränkt wurde und das System insgesamt über alle Kerne nicht am Limit läuft, wird das in der Realität bedeuten, dass der Scheduler für die anderen Threads die anderen nicht benutzten Kerne nutzt. Oder sehe ich das falsch ?


----------



## Amigafan (26. November 2015)

XeT schrieb:


> Die fertigen sicher nicht. Aber selber bauen geht da ja auch. Ich glaub ich mach am besten erstmal mal nur,ein fileserver mit freigegeben festplatten und raid. Wird echt mal Zeit das wir umziehen und ich das ganze IT-Konzept erneuern kann.



Vielleicht kann Dir A.Meier-PS3 helfen, der hatte (oder hat sogar noch) ein ähnliches Projekt laufen.


----------



## XeT (26. November 2015)

Meine Nano sitzt gerade an Core17 Project 10468(0,493,232) -> TPF 3min 16sec PPD:393588 
Ich würde sagen nachts bitte mehr davon.


----------



## TheSebi41 (26. November 2015)

XeT schrieb:


> Dafür kann ich mit crimson den Monitor per Windows nicht mehr abschalten. Da muss ich auf dauerBild und den Monitor direkt abschalten. Sonst gibt es einen Blackscreen und keine Punkte



Wirklich, das ist ja blöd [emoji52] 
Wer hat den Treiber sonst schon getestet und Erfahrungen? [emoji10]


----------



## XeT (26. November 2015)

Ja das ist aber ein core17 Problem, mit core21 kann&konnte ich zocken, bei 17 gehen teilweise keine Videos weil es recht fix mit dem Absturz geht. Ansonsten kann ich ihn nur empfehlen. Neue features und andere verbessert. Dazu mehr Leistung


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. November 2015)

@XeT:
Hast ne PN.


----------



## Amigafan (26. November 2015)

Interessant - ich bin immer davon ausgegangen, dass, wenn eine nVidia-GPU faltet, dieser Faltprozess einen CPU-Core vollständig auslastet.
Allerdings scheint es Projekte zu geben, bei denen das nicht mehrzutrifft.
System: i7 2700K@4200MHz, kein CPU-Falten, GTX 980Ti@1480MHz, 8 GiB Ram, Win7 Pro 64Bit, Treiber:355.82 WHQL.

Normalerweise erwartet man bei der Auslastung eines Cores einer 4+HT-Core-CPU eine durchschnittliche Belastung während des Faltens zu etwa 12-13% (rein rechnerisch : 12,5%).
Doch zeigte sich heute bei einer Core18-WU (auch als ZETA-DEV in HFM benannt)  des Projekts 10484 ein anderes "Verhalten - die durchschnittliche Belastung lag  bei nur *9,54%*.
Was noch auffällt - der Prozess des Core18 läuft auf allen "echten" Kernen gleichzeitig, wobei die Belastung der Kerne unterschiedlich ist - nicht, wie bisher beobachtet, auf nur einem Kern. Die HT-Cores bleiben unbenutzt.

Erkennbar ist das auf diesem Screenshot - die WU war zu diesem Zeitpunkt zu mehr als 85% berechnet:
Im Bereich *%CPU* werden nur die hellgrau unterlegten Balkendiagramme (echte Kerne) genutzt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich werde das - solange die GPU noch nicht unter Linux läuft - weiter "beobachten lassen". Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass das nicht das einzige Projekt mit geringerer CPU-Nutzung ist.


----------



## XeT (26. November 2015)

Meine pentium ist zu 57% ausgelastet  aber das auf beiden kernen.  Muss,noch etwas optimieren aber auch bei mir mit core18 9412 ähnliches erkennbar


----------



## brooker (26. November 2015)

@Amigafan: hey, dass wäre ja Klasse. Dann würden unsere Mehrkerner endlich Ihre Rechnenleistung voll an die WU bringen können. OC wäre u.U. nicht mehr notwendig. Und die eigentliche schwache SingelCore Leistung es AMD5000 würde sich nicht mehr so stark auswirken, wenn alle 4 Threads mitarbeiten würden. Auf welchen Port hast Du die WU reinbekommen? Möchte mir das auch anschauen. Hat Stanford das irgendwann mal verlauten lassen?


----------



## Amigafan (26. November 2015)

Mir ist dazu leider nichts bekannt - weder dazu, dass die WU´s bzw - besser ausgedrückt - der Core auch teilweise auf mehr als einem CPU-Kern läuft noch dass die Auslastung der CPU für einige WU´s geringer ist.

Hier der kurze Ausschnitt des Logs für die Zuweisung der WU 10484:


Spoiler



. . .
14:50:25:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:80
14:50:28:WU01:FS00:Assigned to work server 140.163.4.235
14:50:28:WU01:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: RUNNING gpu:0:GM200 [GeForce GTX 980 Ti] from 140.163.4.235
14:50:28:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 140.163.4.235:8080
14:50:30:WU01:FS00ownloading 4.48MiB
 . . .
14:50:36:WU01:FS00ownload 89.30%
14:50:36:WU01:FS00ownload complete
14:50:36:WU01:FS00:Received Unit: id:01 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:10484 run:0 clone:35 gen:75 core:0x18 unit:0x00000070538b3dbb54ac2ab068a7a166
 . . .



Wie bereits erwähnt - ich werde beobachten, ob dieses Verhalten noch auf weitere Projekte zutrifft.

Was nicht ganz auszuschließen wäre: das ProzessLasso bei der Verteilung auf mehrere Kerne die Finger im Spiel hat - daher mal mit Hilfe des Windows-Task-Managers beobachten.

Edit:
Bemerkenswert - dieses Projekt wurde am 5. Februar diesen Jahres "FullFah", also für Jedermann ohne Client-Type-Einstellung freigegeben - trotzdem ist es bis jetzt die erste WU dieses Porjekts, welche ich bekommen habe  
Eine möglicherweise geringe "Verbreitung" könnte der Grund sein, warum diese Auffälligkeit der geringeren CPU-Core-Nutzung noch niemandem aufgefallen ist.
Es wird also wohl auch Zeit, darüber im FF zu berichten . . .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. November 2015)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann Dir A.Meier-PS3 helfen, der hatte (oder hat sogar noch) ein ähnliches Projekt laufen.


Ja, auf meinem Faltserver läuft ein File/DLNA-Server nebenher mit.


----------



## Amigafan (27. November 2015)

Update

Habe eine weitere WU 10484 bekommen - mit demselben Ergebnis. Die durchschnittliche CPU-Core-Nutzung beträgt nur *9,53%*.


----------



## XeT (27. November 2015)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Update
> 
> Habe eine weitere WU 10484 bekommen - mit demselben Ergebnis. Die durchschnittliche CPU-Core-Nutzung beträgt nur *9,53%*.



9430 ist bei mir ebenfalls wieder zu je 50% auf beiden Kernen.  
Langsam zeichnet sich da etwas ab


----------



## arcDaniel (27. November 2015)

Hat mal ein paar Tage keine Zeit hier alles mitzuverfolgen hat man schon den Anschluss verpass... eieiei...

Was das Falten unter Windows angeht und die Threads angeht bin ich eher ein Muffel und vertraue dem BS. Ich hatte mal versucht das ganze etwas zu optimieren, am schluss musste ich aber feststellen, dass hier Win10 schon eine gute Arbeit leistet.

Was meine GPU angeht, glaube ich, dass ich den Abgabetermin, welcher mit XeT gesetzt hat, für die 380X Werte nicht einhalten kann. Das liegt aber nicht ganz an mir, sondern eher daran, dass ich 380X (Asus) sehr schlecht verfügbar ist und dort wo sie Lieferbar ist, utopische Preise verlangt werden.

Da ich eigentlich nur einen Vollausbau einer GCN1.2 GPU haben möchte schwirrt nun schon die Nano oder Fury X im Kopf herum... Die Leistung brauche ich eigentlich nicht, der Budget ist zwar nicht eingeplant, stellt aber eigentlich keine Probleme dar...


----------



## Kashura (27. November 2015)

gibt es nur noch diese 4 Stunden 0x17 WU's? ich bekomme gar nichts anderes mehr


----------



## XeT (27. November 2015)

core21 gibt's nur mit Client type advanced. 6 Stunden core 17 gibt es selten aber auch noch  bei dir müssten es dann 8 Stunden sein
Die Punkte der Core21 sind aber echt ein scheiß. Schwanken von 250-350k nehm ich die core 17 hab ich schlechtens 320k und gute 380k. Dafür kann man aber mit core21 zocken. 


arcDaniel schrieb:


> Hat mal ein paar Tage keine Zeit hier alles mitzuverfolgen hat man schon den Anschluss verpass... eieiei...
> 
> Was das Falten unter Windows angeht und die Threads angeht bin ich eher ein Muffel und vertraue dem BS. Ich hatte mal versucht das ganze etwas zu optimieren, am schluss musste ich aber feststellen, dass hier Win10 schon eine gute Arbeit leistet.
> 
> ...




Das gibt Strafe 

neh quatsch ich sagte ja wenns denn mal günstig wird. Fury x oder Nano würde ich zur Nano greifen. Bei core17 hast du mit der voll Leistung und mit core 21 bist du bei 930mhz. Dafür hast du das UC quasi schon drin und das geht mit der fury x nicht sinnvoll.


----------



## arcDaniel (27. November 2015)

Nein ich werde stark bleiben und "NUR" eine R9 380X kaufen. Auch wenn ich in WQHD zocke, so sollte die Leistung für SC2, HotS, Pillars of Eternity und ähnliche Spiele locker reichen. Die Nano würde doch noch mehr als das doppelte Kosten für eine Leistung welche ich im Moment einfach nicht benötige. (Zudem sollte ich mich daran gewöhnen meine Ausgaben in Zukunft etwas verantwortungsvoller zu tätigen, aaaaah ich werde zum Spiesser...)

Sie soll ja auch dazu dienen, dass ich mir selbst ein Bild von der AMD "Qualität" machen kann. Eine neue High-End GPU soll es erst mit der 14/16nm Generation werden. Und meine eigenen Erkenntnisse werden hier (neben den Leitungswerten) beeinflussen, von welchem Hersteller, ich kaufen werde. Aus Sympathie-Gründen würde ich im Moment AMD vorziehen.

Zum Thema falten will ich später ein Gaming-System, welches vielleicht die ein oder ander WU falten darf, aber zum Falten selbst soll es ein eigenes "eco" System werden, welches 24/7 falten soll. Dieses System wird eher vom der Vorarbeit von Brooker beeinflusst (ein grosses Lob für sein Mühe!!!).

Meinen Plan und sogar meinen Zeitplan habe ich schon ziemlich genau im Kopf, ich hoffe nur, dass ich wegen Familiensituation, Releases der HW... nicht zu stark abweichen muss...


----------



## XeT (27. November 2015)

Wenns um die Kinder geht, dir müssen auch mal schlafen. Ich bin jetzt bei 2 und hab noch Zeit zum zocken etc. Das Leben ist zwar anders aber nicht vorbei.


----------



## brooker (27. November 2015)

@arcDaniel: ich geb mein Bestes. Seit ich angefangen habe das Thema zu bearbeiten laufen rund um die Uhr 3 Rechner  ... und meine Frau ist richtig happy  Ich hoffe, dass ich in einer Woche fertig bin. Dann gehts ans Auswerten und Zusammenstellen der Systeme mit dem Team.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (28. November 2015)

Nur mal am Rande...
Moin, habe inzwischen mal opensuse 42.1 mit virtualbox ausprobiert. Der Start als Rettungssystem hat nicht gefunzt, da Linux den Floppy-Controller nicht gefunden hat, also habe ich es installiert. Allerdings wurden hierbei fehlerhafte Repository's gemeldet, dessen Annahme als sehr kritisch eingestuft wurden. Ich habe sie dennoch angenommen, da ich sonst keinen Updatezugriff hatte. Abgesehen davon läuft es sehr instabil; kleinere Tools, die Kontrollleiste oder der Dateimanager Dolphin stürzen manchmal ab, von der Optik und Handhabung her kein Vergleich zu opensuse 13.2. Wegen der Instabilität (unglaublich und das bei Linux) sollte man seine WUs derzeit (auch weiterhin) mit Ubuntu/ Windows falten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arcDaniel (28. November 2015)

@XeT & Brooker
Danke für die motivierenden Worte 

Ich habe jetzt mal eine Asus 380X bei Alternate in Bestellung gegeben, allerdings ist das von Luxemburg aus gar nicht so einfach (hier muss noch die MwSt umgerechnet werden u.s.w. bei Amazon geht das Automatisch bei Alternate sind sie in dem Fall noch komplizierter...), und deren Auslandsabteilung arbeitet erst Montat...

@binär....
Ein lauf mit Virtualbox sagt für micht rein gar nichts aus, wie gut eine Linux Distro läuft. Gerade wenn die Distro noch neu ist, wurde VirtualBox noch nicht angepasst und es entstehen haufenweise Fehler, welche bei einer direkt Installation gar nicht auftreten würden.
Wenn es um Ubuntu geht oder Fedora sind die VirtualBox entwickler sehr schnell, wenn es aber um opensuse geht, welches doch nicht sooo oft genutzt wird (obwohl bei Distrowatch bereits auf Rang 4...) geht es deutlich langsamer voran...


----------



## binär-11110110111 (28. November 2015)

Jain: OpenSuse 42.1 Leap - Pro-Linux


----------



## ZobRombie (28. November 2015)

Ich betreibe hier eine ziemlich wilde Mischung an Betriebsystemen, aber ich bin zur Zeit recht zufrieden mit Lubuntu 15.10 fürs Falten. Eigentlich sollte es auf Fedora hinauslaufen, aber ich stelle mich augenscheinlich etwas blöd an, den Falt-Client stabil zum Laufen zu bringen. Lubuntu hingegen läuft absolut problemlos und stabil, der Energieverbrauch liegt auf optimiertem Windows(8.1)-Stand und die Falt-Werte sind im Vergleich besser. Einen Direktvergleich zu anderen Derivaten und früheren Ubuntu-Versionen muss ich allerdings schuldig bleiben.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (28. November 2015)

Lubuntu ? Moment ... VirtualBox ... sieht gut aus, schön schlank & flüssig. Das neue Ubuntu Mate (no LTS) gefällt mir wieder deutlich besser als der bisherige Unity-Desktop - ist halt Geschmacksache. Ich persönlich mag es übersichtlich und funktional.

Meine Lieblings-Distro ist nach wie vor Linux Mint Cinnamon.


----------



## arcDaniel (28. November 2015)

Linux und seine Vielfalt, es wird nie langweilig für die Nerds, verschreck aber jegliche Noobs.

So es hat nun zu stark in den Fingern gejuckt und durch unsere Postdienste steht mir auch eine deutsche Lieferadresse zur verfügung, durch die BlackFriday Aktion erspare ich mir so die Transportkosten bei Alternate, was den Gewinn welcher ich durch die Mehrwertsteuer gehabt hätte, bis auf 1 Euro ausgleicht...

Die Asus Strix 380X OC ist bestellt und sollte am Diensttag oder Mittwoch ankommen


----------



## brooker (28. November 2015)

Bin auf die Erträge gespannt.


----------



## XeT (28. November 2015)

Nach dem ich wieder eine Verbugte core21 hatte stell ich auf core17 und pausiere dann einfach. Die langsamen bugged WUs sind schrecklich


----------



## arcDaniel (28. November 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> Bin auf die Erträge gespannt.



Kommen so schnell wie möglich, hier aber mal mein Plan, wenn die Karte da ist:
-Installieren und ein paar Grafik Benchmarks durchlaufen lassen, einfach um zu sehen ob die Karte richtig funktioniert (Grafikfehler, Lüftersteuerung...)
-am Anfang mit Standarteinstellungen ein paar WU's falten
-dann versuchen was von Einstellungen möglich ist und versuchen den Sweetspot der Karte zum falten zu finden

Vielleicht ist es für den ein oder anderen enttäuschend, aber ich möchte nicht mit der Brechstange falten, sondern wirklich im Sweetspot der GPU...


----------



## Amigafan (28. November 2015)

Projekt 10484 scheint nicht das einzige Projekt zu sein, bei dem kein vollständiger Kern zur Unterstützung einer *nVIDIA-GPU* benötigt wird.
Das gilt - zumindest bei mir - auch für Projekt 10487 - hier liegt die Auslastung (4+HT-Core-CPU) unter Win7 bei durchschnittlich nur *10,41%*.


----------



## brooker (28. November 2015)

@Amigafan: ok, zu welcher Krankheit gehören die WUs. Sehe ich das gerade richtig? Das sind Beta`s, oder?


----------



## mattinator (28. November 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> Das sind Beta`s, oder?


Nö, client-type=normal: https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=27341&p=273684&hilit=10484#p273684.


----------



## Amigafan (28. November 2015)

Richtig - alle als "FullFah" unter Core18 für alle Falter freigegeben - ich falte mit der GTX 980 Ti keine anderen WU´s (auch nicht "advanced"), um den instabilen Core21-WU´s aus dem Weg zu gehen. 
Bei AMD-GPU´s ist das anders - da falte ich auch Beta, weil ich dort keine Probleme mit abstürzenden bzw. "verreckenden"  WU´s habe.


BTW:
Was ist blos los? 
Wir sind gerade dabei, unser Top-Wochenergebnis aus dem Falt-Event von 20.- 26. September (gut 130 Mio Punkte) zu "pulverisieren" - und dass mal "so ganz nebenbei" . . .


----------



## brooker (28. November 2015)

Laut Bonusrechner ist es ne Beta. Welche Krankheit?

Jepp, da sind wir dabei  Neue Mifalter die super mitziehen, neue Hardware und Aufstockung bringen das Team ordentlich voran. Leider können wir aber gegen Linux nix tun und noch vor dem Jahreswechsel eingeholt werden


----------



## Amigafan (28. November 2015)

Siehe hier: https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=27341

BTW:
Es läuft eine weitere 10487 - mit praktisch derselben CPU-Nutzung: *10,40%*.


----------



## simder (28. November 2015)

guten Abend gerade festgestellt  das die Anzeigefehler bei mir immer nur bei Mp4 auftreten .
Aber mal ne Frage falten tut er ja trotzdem weiter also hat es doch keine Auswirkungen?


----------



## Stefan84 (28. November 2015)

So, bei mir hat sich das falten jetzt erstmal für ein paar Tage erledigt...
Meine 980 Ti hat sich soeben rauchend und stinkend in die ewigen Jagdgründe verabschiedet   Und das trotz dessen das ich Temps und Spannungen/Takte zu jeder Zeit überwacht habe und der Karte keinesfalls zu viel zugemutet habe... Wie immer natürlich am Wochenende.


----------



## Abductee (28. November 2015)

Mittlerer Spannungswandler?


----------



## ZobRombie (28. November 2015)

Ohje, das ist ja ärgerlich - ich hoffe, dass es problemlos ein Garantiefall wird.



Abductee schrieb:


> Mittlerer Spannungswandler?



Ist das ein bekannter Schwachpunkt?


----------



## Stefan84 (28. November 2015)

@Abductee: es sieht so aus, ja...

@ZobRombie: das hoffe ich allerdings auch


----------



## brooker (28. November 2015)

Mein Beileid. Ich hoffe das die RMA schnell und komplikationslos abläuft. Lucas und ich musste auf die RMA bei KFA 4 Wochen warten. Freitag ging ne neue Karte an uns raus. 
Haben die Maxwells ne Schwachstelle in der Spannungsversorgung? Was für eine Karte hattest du genau?


----------



## brooker (28. November 2015)

Mein Beileid. Ich hoffe das die RMA schnell und komplikationslos abläuft. Lucas und ich musste auf die RMA bei KFA 4 Wochen warten. Freitag ging ne neue Karte an uns raus. 
Haben die Maxwells ne Schwachstelle in der Spannungsversorgung? Was für eine Karte hattest du genau?


----------



## Stefan84 (28. November 2015)

Siehe Signatur  Hoffe aber das MF da schneller mit der RMA ist, denn so ist's natürlich auch Essig mit zocken.


----------



## brooker (28. November 2015)

Kann ich leider nicht sehen. Bin mit dem Handy unterwegs


----------



## Bumblebee (28. November 2015)

Tut mir sehr leid um deine *Inno3D Geforce GTX 980 Ti iChill Ultra X3 *das ist maximal


----------



## Stefan84 (28. November 2015)

Das einzige was jetzt wenigstens noch ein paar Pünktchen sammeln kann ist der NaCl...


----------



## brooker (29. November 2015)

... ich hab gerade die GPUs auf einem Rechner gewechselt. Die GTX 750Ti Messungen sind fertig. Also die raus und die GTX960 rein, damit ein paar mehr Punkte rumkommen.


----------



## Abductee (29. November 2015)

ZobRombie schrieb:


> Ist das ein bekannter Schwachpunkt?



Anscheinend, die VRM-Kühlung ist nicht besonders gut und in den Foren geistern ein paar Innos X3 rum wo genau der mittelere VRM abgebrannt ist.


----------



## Amigafan (29. November 2015)

Das ist Mega - 
Aber hoffentlich nur bei den Luftgekühlten - sonst muß ich mir auch Sorgen machen, auch wenn bei mir eine Accelero Hybrid S ihren "Dienst" versieht.
Stefan - hast Du an der Spannungs- oder TDP-Einstellung "gedreht"?
Und - wie hoch wurde die Grafikkarte ausgelastet?


----------



## Stefan84 (29. November 2015)

@Amigafan:

Ich habe nur ganz leicht an der Schraube gedreht, (mit meinem eingestellten) Standard ist sie bei mir mit 1400 MHz bei 20 mV Offset und 40% fixer Lüfterdrehzahl gelaufen. Powertarget stets 100%. Die Karte ist so nie wärmer als ~63 Grad geworden...

EDIT:
Hier mal ein Bild von den Einstellungen wie sie bei mir sind: Anmerkung: Das Power-Target habe ich dann auch wieder auf 100% gesetzt gehabt, habe davon aber leider kein Bild...

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...-folding-home-thread-ii-3137.html#post7778859


----------



## arcDaniel (29. November 2015)

@Stefan84

Das Problem ist ja nicht unbedingt die Temperatur der GPU sondern die der Spannungswandler, oder auch nur die Belastung der Spannungswandler.
Ich habe jetzt mal ein Test zu deiner Karte gelesen: scheinbar nutzt inno3D hier ein 100%'tiges Referenz PCB.

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass durch die Monsterkühlung die GPU selbst ein hohes OC zulässt, der Stromverbrauch aber in die höhe schiesst und die Spannungswandler so überfordert werden mit der Folge die du kennst...

Schau dir mal die EVGA 980ti K¦ngp¦ng an, was hier einen Aufwand füR die Stromversogung betrieben wird und sogar die bringt im ohne zusätzliches OC keine 1400mhz...


----------



## Thosch (29. November 2015)

*Verschwörungstheorie an:  *Standfort, bzw. das F@H-Team hat einen Deal mit der GraKa-Lobby. Die sollen die WUs so derartig programmieren das die HW überlastet wird das die Lebensdauer trastisch verkürzt wird und somit den Absatz ankurbeln ! *Verschwörungstheorie aus. 
*

Deiner Beschreibung nach tippe ich auch mal auf die Überhitzung des angesprochenen Spawa´s. Die Temps dieser weichen ungemein nach oben hin von den GPU-Temps ab. Und da waren die 40% vllt. zu wenig auch wenn sie denn für die GPU gereicht haben. Bei derartiger Belastung der HW würde ich immer auf Nr. sicher gehen. Es sei denn man kann´s sich leisten.


----------



## brooker (29. November 2015)

Wir sollten uns der Branche als Tester anbieten. Wir testen kostenlos die neuste Hardware auf Schwachstellen in der Kühlung


----------



## arcDaniel (29. November 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> Wir sollten uns der Branche als Tester anbieten. Wir testen kostenlos die neuste Hardware auf Schwachstellen in der Kühlung



Wir sind eigentlicht bestens geeignet für die Lebensdauer zu testen. Wenn ich z.b. an meine erste GTX680 denke, die hat geschätzt gut 2/3 der Zeit wo ich sie im Einsatz hatte gefaltet. Also so 18,5 (von 28) Monate mit OC und 100% Belastung.

Das andere 1/3 waren eher Sommerpausen, oder Zockerzeit, wo sie dennoch belastet wurde...

Ich glaube die wenigsten Gamer belasten eine GPU über einen solchen Zeitraum so stark, wie wir es hier tun.


----------



## XeT (29. November 2015)

Thosch schrieb:


> *Verschwörungstheorie an:  *Standfort, bzw. das F@H-Team hat einen Deal mit der GraKa-Lobby. Die sollen die WUs so derartig programmieren das die HW überlastet wird das die Lebensdauer trastisch verkürzt wird und somit den Absatz ankurbeln ! *Verschwörungstheorie aus.
> *
> 
> Deiner Beschreibung nach tippe ich auch mal auf die Überhitzung des angesprochenen Spawa´s. Die Temps dieser weichen ungemein nach oben hin von den GPU-Temps ab. Und da waren die 40% vllt. zu wenig auch wenn sie denn für die GPU gereicht haben. Bei derartiger Belastung der HW würde ich immer auf Nr. sicher gehen. Es sei denn man kann´s sich leisten.



Oder wir sind ein Bot-Netz der NSA und eigentlich sind alle Berechnungen bereits durch. Da es aber noch zu viele Menschen gibt, rücken sie mit der Heilung noch nicht raus.

Vll sollten wir uns mal an AMD und NVIDIA  bzw bei den Herstellern. Die geben uns dann einfach die GPUs zum Halben-Preis und dann passt das


----------



## Amigafan (29. November 2015)

*@Stefan84*

Vielleicht ist wirklich eine zu geringe Lüfterdrehzahl der Grund für das Abrauchen - denn meine läuft Standard schon mit 1,199V für die GPU und 1415 MHz - und die Leistungsaufnahme liegt maximal bei knapp 250W für die Grafikkarte - bei 1475 MHz. und bis zu 95% Auslastung (schwankend zwischen 91-95% bei einigen WU´s des Projekts 91xx).


A propos Lebensdauer und Falten
Derzeit ist meine HD7870 immer noch Spitze bei mir: gebraucht gekauft, mehr als 3 Jahre gefaltet - mit einem OC von 150MHz (Standard war es schon die 7870 mit höchstem Werks-OC von 1050MHZ) und außer einem verreckten Lüfter - nichts. Sie faltet  immer noch . . .


Edit:

Wie bereits geäußert - es ist passiert:
Wir haben unser bis jetzt bestes Wochenergebnis während des Faltevents im September (130.062.116) "pulverisiert" - mal eben schlappe 3 Mio Punkte mehr (*133.133.322*Punkte)

Chapeau, meine Damen und Herren


----------



## FlyingPC (29. November 2015)

Also ich könnte eine neue GraKa gut gebrauchen!


----------



## XeT (29. November 2015)

Die core17 pushen ordentlich und wir vermehren und verbessern uns.


----------



## Stefan84 (29. November 2015)

@Amigafan:
also ich glaube nicht das eine zu geringe Lüfterdrehzahl die Ursache sein kann, denn:

- hätte ich die Steuerung auf "Auto" gelassen, wäre die Drehzahl auch nur zwischen 35-38% "umhergesprungen"
- ist mein Gehäuse extra für langsame Drehzahlen ausgelegt, die Wärme wird stets und sofort aus dem Gehäuse befördert.

Aber du hast recht, es gibt wohl schon ein paar dieser Fälle, das die VRM's Probleme machen weil sie nicht richtig bzw. unzureichend gekühlt werden. Habe im Netz jetzt einige Fälee gefunden die ähnlich gelagert sind wie meiner.

Sei's drum: mit einer neuen Karte wird nur noch mit dem stock-Takt gefaltet, mit angepasster Lüfterkurve, versteht sich 

@arcDaniel:
richtig, Inno3D nutzt zu 100% das Referenzdesign.


----------



## ProfBoom (29. November 2015)

Der neue Punkterekord ist zwar schön, aber leider zu schön um wahr zu sein.
Es sind diese Woche ja ca. 11M Punkte von letzter Woche nachgetragen worden...


----------



## Kashura (29. November 2015)

Hey leute ich brauch mal Hilfe  wollte mit ddu den Treiber runter schmeissen aber windows hat im abgesicherten Modus ein anderes Passwort. Ich kann den pc aber nicht mehr im normalen modus starten. Die dumme ssd is wohl zu schnell. Egal wie oft ich F8 drücke ich lande nur entweder im bios oder wieder im dummen abgesicherten modus. Bin richtig am verzweifeln


----------



## Abductee (29. November 2015)

Das Passwort zurücksetzen wäre kein Problem wenn dir das hilft.


----------



## XeT (29. November 2015)

warum denn abgesicherter Modus? ich hau die im normalen runter und hatte noch nie Probleme.  MIt schneller ssds hat mir aber immer geholfen direkt beim startdrücken die taste zu Tode prügeln. Selbst ohne Bild wurde es bei mir erkannt.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. November 2015)

Thosch schrieb:


> *Verschwörungstheorie an:  *Standfort, bzw. das F@H-Team hat einen Deal mit der GraKa-Lobby. Die sollen die WUs so derartig programmieren das die HW überlastet wird das die Lebensdauer trastisch verkürzt wird und somit den Absatz ankurbeln ! *Verschwörungstheorie aus. *


Dann haben sie aber ganz schön versagt beim Absatz ankurbeln! > Was nütz es wenn sich die Karte noch in der Garantiezeit verabschiedet?  

Wollen sie vielleicht den Absatz ihrer eigenen Zulieferer ankurbeln?


----------



## Kashura (29. November 2015)

Abductee schrieb:


> Das Passwort zurücksetzen wäre kein Problem wenn dir das hilft.



Aber wie mach ich das? Da gibts ja keinerlei Optionen

@Xet: ich komm dann immer ins bios und wenn ich da wieder raus bin drück ich wie ein verrückter F8 ohne Erfolg


----------



## Amigafan (29. November 2015)

Interessant - die geringere CPU-Auslastung scheint die gesamte Projekt-Gruppe (10484-10488) zu betreffen.
Neueste WU: 10488 - mit einer durchschnittlichen Core-Auslastung von *10,30%*.
Und  - was noch besonders ist: die Effizienz beträgt deutlich mehr als 2K  Punkte pro Watt (Gesamtverbrauch unter 300W   <---> ~660K PPD).


*@ProfBoom*

Du hast recht - das hab ich übersehen


----------



## ZobRombie (29. November 2015)

Kashura schrieb:


> Aber wie mach ich das? Da gibts ja keinerlei Optionen



Starte ihn während des Bootvorgangs/Windowsstarts einfach neu - dann beschwert sich Windows, dass der Start nicht richtig lief und es kommt das Reparatur/Wiederherstellungs/usw. Interface, bei dem du dann auch auswählen kannst, dass du bitte in den abgesicherten Modus starten willst - so zumindest bei Win 8.1+.


----------



## Kashura (29. November 2015)

ZobRombie schrieb:


> Starte ihn während des Bootvorgangs/Windowsstarts einfach neu - dann beschwert sich Windows, dass der Start nicht richtig lief und es kommt das Reparatur/Wiederherstellungs/usw. Interface, bei dem du dann auch auswählen kannst, dass du bitte in den abgesicherten Modus starten willst - so zumindest bei Win 8.1+.



Windows 10 juckt das leider nicht. War das erste was ich gemacht hatte


----------



## ZobRombie (29. November 2015)

Okay, dann ziehe ich diesen unqualifizierten Rat zurück . Aber wenn ich dich richtig verstehe, dann bootet Windows 10 erfolgreich normal. Dann ist im Sperrbildschirm der "Power-Button" mit der Option "Neu Starten" - halte während des Klickens die Shift/Umschalt-Taste gedrückt und dann sollte das gesuchte Service-Interface booten.


----------



## Kashura (29. November 2015)

Das sieht schonmal gut aus. Leider sehe ich nirgends "windows normal starten" oder so


----------



## ZobRombie (29. November 2015)

Unter "Problembehandlung" - "Erweiterte Optionen" - "Windows-Starteinstellungen" - dort sollte sich dann die Option für den abgesicherten Modus befinden.

Mal in Anleitungsform: Windows 10: Abgesicherten Modus starten - CHIP


----------



## Kashura (29. November 2015)

Geht auch nur mit einem passwort. Die linux hack iso von abductee hat aber funktioniert. Vielen dank dafür!! Konnte alles zurücksetzen und entsperren


----------



## Stefan84 (29. November 2015)

So, ich habe jetzt mal meine kleine "Notfall-Karte" in den Rechner verpflanzt, damit ich wenigstens halbwegs arbeiten und surfen kann... 
Es handelt sich bei dieser Karte um eine (Achtung Ironie!) extrem performante, stämmige, pfeilschnelle, selbst die 980 Ti überragende Sapphire Radeon HD 4870... Nur gut das ich dies herausragende Stück Hardware noch in Reserve hatte


----------



## ZobRombie (29. November 2015)

Wenn GPU-Falten zur Zeit eher eingeschränkt läuft - trotz HD 4870 - kannst du mir vielleicht zufällig sagen, was dein i7 so erfaltet, wenn man ihn im fahclient mit 7 oder 8 Threads arbeiten lässt/ließe?


----------



## brooker (29. November 2015)

@Stefan84: ich finde es gut, dass Du trotz aller Dramatik Deine Ironie und den Spaß nicht verloren hast!


----------



## Stefan84 (29. November 2015)

@ZobRombie:
mit 6 Kernen @ 4 GHz schafft erlaut FAHcontrol um die 19,5k PPD... Bei 8 Kernen ~26,5k PPD. Im Vergleich zur GTX 980 Ti also verschwindend gering.

@brooker:
naja was bleibt mir auch anderes übrig. Anders wird die Sache wohl aussehen wenns nicht über Garantie geht.


----------



## XeT (29. November 2015)

ZobRombie schrieb:


> Wenn GPU-Falten zur Zeit eher eingeschränkt läuft - trotz HD 4870 - kannst du mir vielleicht zufällig sagen, was dein i7 so erfaltet, wenn man ihn im fahclient mit 7 oder 8 Threads arbeiten lässt/ließe?



Xeon 1231 bringt auf 6 Kernen 20k


----------



## ZobRombie (29. November 2015)

Ich danke euch für eure Ergebnisse!


----------



## brooker (29. November 2015)

Stefan84 schrieb:


> @brooker:
> naja was bleibt mir auch anderes übrig. Anders wird die Sache wohl aussehen wenns nicht über Garantie geht.



Trotzdem, so muss man erstmal mit der Situation erstmal umgehen.


----------



## Stefan84 (29. November 2015)

Ich hoffe ja nur das alles glatt geht... Hab alles ja extra wieder runter geschraubt und peinlichst auf die Temps und die Belüftung im Gehäuse geachtet... 
Vor allem das beste war ja, ich war ne Runde am GTA V zocken als es passiert ist, bzw. war ich da gerade im Pause-Modus. Gefaltet hatte die Karte davor schon eine gute Stunde nicht mehr


----------



## XeT (29. November 2015)

ZobRombie schrieb:


> Wenn GPU-Falten zur Zeit eher eingeschränkt läuft - trotz HD 4870 - kannst du mir vielleicht zufällig sagen, was dein i7 so erfaltet, wenn man ihn im fahclient mit 7 oder 8 Threads arbeiten lässt/ließe?



Xeon 1231 bringt auf 6 Kernen 20k


----------



## ZobRombie (29. November 2015)

Vielleicht läuft die Karte im GTA Pause-Modus, so wie bei anderen Spielen sonst gern mal im Hauptmenü o.Ä., mit vierstelligen FPS - etwa beim Witcher oder Civilization. Dort stimmen die GPUs dann das Klagelied an.


----------



## XeT (29. November 2015)

86% absturz durch Internet+core17, dann instant bad Wu, dann 8h tpf wu, neuinstall brachte nich zu 90k ppd oO. Irgendwer hat was gegen mein Falten an 2 System mit mehr ppd als vorher.


----------



## Stefan84 (29. November 2015)

@ZobRombie:
also laut Fraps lieferte die Karte ingame ~70 FPS @1920x1080 + 2xDSR, im Pause-Menü rund 130 FPS. Also auch nicht wirklich viel. Keine Ahnung warum das passiert ist, lief ja bis dato ohne das kleinste Problem durch


----------



## ZobRombie (29. November 2015)

Die Hauptsache dürfte ja auch erst einmal sein, dass anscheinend die restliche Hardware nicht in Mitleidenschaft gezogen wurde und dass du nun hoffentlich schnell und ohne Ärger einen Garantie-bedingten Austausch erhälst.


----------



## Stefan84 (29. November 2015)

Ja darüber bin ich auch mehr als froh, ich hatte erst gedacht das das NT oder MB abgeraucht ist, weil alles schwarz war und sich nix mehr getan hat... Ist ja schließlich kein be quiet-NT  Frag mich sowieso warum da immer drauf rum gehackt wird, aber das ist eine andere Geschichte. Morgen früh jedenfalls geht das Paket direkt zur Post, bei MF wurde es schonmal "angemeldet"...

Würde ja jetzt aus Frust am liebsten ne Runde zocken, aber nunja, die 4870.....


----------



## brooker (29. November 2015)

*Daumendrück*


----------



## arcDaniel (29. November 2015)

@Stefan84
Hast du denn überhaupt noch aktuelle Treiber für die 4870 bekommen? 

Ich hatte mal eine HD4890 und habe eigentlich nur gute Erinnerungen an diese GPU. Nachdem sie von einer HD5870 abgelöst wurde, hatte ich sie an Seabastian Siebert gespendet, der Name sollte jedem welcher eine Ati/AMD GPU und openSUSE nutzt, bekannt sein


----------



## Stefan84 (29. November 2015)

"Aktuell" ist relativ... Offiziell gibt es nur noch den 13.1 als Download auf der Seite von AMD 
Ich hab aber grad mal den Fehler gemacht und GTA V gestartet. Laut Packung ist die 4870 die Minimalanforderung: und genau so sieht es auch aus  Wenn man das Spiel vorher mit allen Details in Full HD + Downsampling gewohnt war, ist das doch ein kleinerer Schock... Man kann alle Pixel einzeln zählen, und das keinerlei Details zu sehen sind brauch ich ja nicht extra zu erwähnen, oder?^^ Aber hey, es läuft immerhin einigermaßen flüssig.


----------



## arcDaniel (29. November 2015)

@Stefan84

Dann schau dir mal diese Seite an:
http://digitalflem.mydiscussion.net/?ckattempt=1

Damit kannst du einen neueren Treiber für die GPU installieren, vielleicht bringt es ja noch etwas Leistung bei aktuelleren Spielen...


----------



## FlyingPC (29. November 2015)

@Stefan84

Bei dem Netzteil würde ich wahrscheinlich Angst bekommen, ganz große Angst.

Spaß beiseite, sowie XeT schon berichtet hat, wird immer nur gesagt bequiet, aber es gibt nicht nur bequiet. Sondern auch noch andere Marken, welche brauchbare Netzteile herstellen.


----------



## arcDaniel (29. November 2015)

Be Quiet lässt ja fast nur noch von FSP produzieren... Ich mag eher Seasonic oder Delta Netzteile.

Die BeQuiet sind zwar nicht schlecht, werden aber auch meiner Meinung zu stark gehypt.


----------



## Stefan84 (29. November 2015)

Bei Seasonic bin ich auch ganz vorn dabei, immerhin steckt in meinem Knecht das NT aus der Redaktion


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (29. November 2015)

FlyingPC schrieb:


> @Stefan84
> 
> Bei dem Netzteil würde ich wahrscheinlich Angst bekommen, ganz große Angst.





Stefan hat nen Seasonic G-550 PCGH

Bei diesem Netzteil kannst du dich getrost zurücklehen ... Das ist ein technisch Top-Netzteil ... 

Bei deinem Intertech in deinem Holz Gehäuse würde ich an deiner Stelle schon den ganzen Kopf voller grauen Haare haben ... Ich hoffe das hast du mittlerweile ausgetauscht !!!!!


----------



## Thosch (29. November 2015)

Tut, mir ja leid das ich mit meiner damaligen Bemerkung hier so ein NT-Hate losgetreten habe. Ich wurde da fälschlicherweise "angeriffen". Als ich meine Überlegung einer evtl. Ursache das NT nannte ging es mir nicht um eine bestimmte Marke. Das wurde mir mal so unterstellt. Mir ging es um die (Dauer-)Leistung die das NT evtl. nicht mehr bringen könnte weil es in dem Fall zu unterdimmentioniert sein könnte, bzw. an der Leistungsgrenze lief und deswegen ausgestiegen ist (hatte ich selbst mal gehabt).
Also lasst die NTe nun endlich mal im Grab ...


----------



## XeT (29. November 2015)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Stefan hat nen Seasonic G-550 PCGH
> 
> Bei diesem Netzteil kannst du dich getrost zurücklehen ... Das ist ein technisch Top-Netzteil ...
> 
> Bei deinem Intertech in deinem Holz Gehäuse würde ich an deiner Stelle schon den ganzen Kopf voller grauen Haare haben ... Ich hoffe das hast du mittlerweile ausgetauscht !!!!!



Haha da hast du das Pic nicht richtig angesehen. Da steht dich extra nicht brooker 

Tosch das damals hast du falsch gedeutet. Da gings mir ums allgemeine pcgh-nt-gesabbel. Dort ist sobald etwas mit dem pc ist  und das nt nicht bequit heißt eben diese schuld. Das war nichts gegen deine Aussage/Person es war nur dieses knappe pcgh olles Netzteil?ding


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. November 2015)

Der Meier kann die Fragerei einfach nicht lassen :
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...en/8158-wakue-quatsch-thread-post7869097.html

Könnte gerade eine günstig schiessen und überlege gerade ob ich soll.


----------



## arcDaniel (29. November 2015)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Der Meier kann die Fragerei einfach nicht lassen :
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...en/8158-wakue-quatsch-thread-post7869097.html
> 
> Könnte gerade eine günstig schiessen und überlege gerade ob ich soll.



ja du sollst 

https://www.caseking.de/ek-water-blocks-ek-fc-titan-x-980-ti-nickel-csq-waek-1071.html


----------



## brooker (29. November 2015)

... bloß keinen Acryldeckel. Der reißt nur und bringt keine Fläche als Wärmeübergang.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. November 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> ... bloß keinen Acryldeckel. Der reißt nur und bringt keine Fläche als Wärmeübergang.


Das käme eh nicht in Frage > hab schon meine Erfahrungen mit den Acryldeckel gemacht.


----------



## arcDaniel (29. November 2015)

Wusste gar nicht, dass das mit den Acryldeckeln so schlimm ist. EK hat doch fast nur Acryldeckel und sie haben ja auch einen guten Namen. Habe zumindest noch nichts schlechtes gehört...


----------



## Amigafan (29. November 2015)

Thosch schrieb:


> . . .
> Also lasst die NTe nun endlich mal im Grab ...



 - daraus lassen sie sich aber so schwer betreiben . . , 




XeT schrieb:


> . . .
> 
> *Tisch* das damals hast du falsch gedeutet.  . . .



Hast Du Ihn jetzt schon so "glattgebügelt"? 


*@arcDaniel*
Als Grobmotoriker schon . . .


----------



## FlyingPC (29. November 2015)

@Snakebyte0815
Ich meinte das mit Ironie mit Bezug zum Beitrag von Xet.

Das Seasonic gute Netzteil baut, weiß ich.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. November 2015)

Bin jetzt Besitzer einer EVGA Titan X SC.


----------



## arcDaniel (29. November 2015)

@FlyingPC
Ganz im Ernst jetzt, kannst du nicht etwas mit deinem Logo machen? Noch ein Bild daneben kleben oder keine Ahnung... Aber die verwechslung mit Brooker nervt etwas...


----------



## simder (29. November 2015)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Bin jetzt Besitzer einer EVGA Titan X SC.



gute Karte hab ich auch drin ^^  Power ohne Ende


----------



## FlyingPC (29. November 2015)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> @FlyingPC
> Ganz im Ernst jetzt, kannst du nicht etwas mit deinem Logo machen? Noch ein Bild daneben kleben oder keine Ahnung... Aber die verwechslung mit Brooker nervt etwas...



Neues!

@Meier Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu dem Schätzchen.


----------



## arcDaniel (29. November 2015)

@FlyingPC

gefällt mit


----------



## Amigafan (29. November 2015)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Bin jetzt Besitzer einer EVGA Titan X SC.



Glückwunsch, endlich mal zugeschlagen. 
Was jetzt interessant zu wissen wäre:
 Quanta costa und natürlich die Faltleistung mit Allem drum herum.


----------



## Stefan84 (29. November 2015)

Glückwunsch zu der Gerät 
Hoffen wir mal das es da deiner Karte besser ergeht als meiner.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. November 2015)

@Amigafan:
 Quanta Costa: umgerechnet ~770Euro.
Faltleistung: Bis ich meine habe simder fragen

@Stefan84:
Wird sie hoffentlich nicht.
Werde sie erst mal testen und dann auf Wakü umrüsten.


----------



## Amigafan (29. November 2015)

Guter Preis - bin mal gespannt, wie leistungsfähig sie unter Wasser wird - als Vergleich zu meiner GTX980Ti Black Accelero Hybrid S (745,-€).


----------



## brooker (29. November 2015)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Alex. Schön das es geklappt  
wenn das hier so weiter geht, sind wir in Kürze mit 20 Mio PPDs dabei


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. November 2015)

Ich wühle mich gerade durch den Kühler-Dschungel und bin leicht erschlagen was es alles gibt :

Ist einer besonders empfehlenswert für den 24/7-Betrieb?

Mein einziges K.O.-Kriterium:
Kein Acryldeckel.

Edit:
Aktuell tendiere ich zum "Aquacomputer kryographics für GTX TITAN X / GTX 980 Ti" mit aktiver Backplate


----------



## simder (29. November 2015)

Ich habe zur Zeit stabile 450k bei powertarget 80 1120 mhz ca.  Bekomme aber zur zeit immer Riesen wu ca 6 Stunden mit 130 k ca
Also eine 980ti sollte ca 150- 200 mhz brauchen und die fehlenden shadereinheiten auszugleichen.


----------



## brooker (30. November 2015)

@Alex: ich schwöre auf Watercool. Hatte bisher jede Karte von mir und alle sind trotz max. OC über die Jahre gekommen  Evtl. ist aktuell B-Ware da, da kann es dann, wenn Du mit minimalen optischen Mängel leben kannst, günstiger werden


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (30. November 2015)

simder schrieb:


> Ich habe zur Zeit stabile 450k bei powertarget 80 1120 mhz ca.  Bekomme aber zur zeit immer Riesen wu ca 6 Stunden mit 130 k ca
> Also eine 980ti sollte ca 150- 200 mhz brauchen und die fehlenden shadereinheiten auszugleichen.



Bei welcher Temp arbeit die Karte da bei welcher WU ... Ich musste mein Powertarget ebenfalls runter nehmen, da meine KFA² sonst locker 83°C warm wird ... Daher habe ich 81%- 71°C eingestellt und bei einer 0x21 wird sie ca 77°C warm und hält 1189Mhz
Bei einer 0x18 hällt der Chip die 71°C bei 1240Mhz Takt ...
Wie läuft das bei deiner beim Falten?


----------



## simder (30. November 2015)

Meine evga tx sc ist normal auf 86 Grad  eingestellt bei 100 Prozent dabei hält sie die 1300 - 1316 mhz. 
Schraube es mir runter wegen der Lautstärke und dem Strom Verbrauch. Ab einer gewissen Voltzahl steigt der Verbrauch drastisch und steht nicht mehr im Verhältnis. 
 Die Temperatur liegt dann bei je nach wu zwischen 77 Grad und 82.


----------



## brooker (30. November 2015)

@snake: ich finde das ist eine richtig gute Idee: >>> Gamer sagen unheilbaren Kranheiten den Kampf an !!!<<< JOIN US !! ... aber Kran*k*heiten und ist das inhaltlich richtig?


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (30. November 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> @snake: ich finde das ist eine richtig gute Idee: >>> Gamer sagen unheilbaren Kranheiten den Kampf an !!!<<< JOIN US !! ... aber Kran*k*heiten und ist das inhaltlich richtig?





Danke ... Ich denke Kran_Heiten ist sicherlich etwas anderes und wird viel auf Baustellen zu finden sein


----------



## binär-11110110111 (30. November 2015)

Windoof 10 Zwangs-Update !?

Moin, wollte gerade im MoMa Nachrichten & Wetter schauen, da sprang mir diese Meldung ins Gesicht; hätte fast meinen Kaffee gegen den Bildschirm gesprüht. Bin dann spontan auf schließen gegangen, worauf eine weitere Meldung mir mitteilte, daß das Update nun heruntergeladen wird. Auch das habe ich rasch geschlossen, ein weiterer Download fand (vorerst) nicht statt. Dabei hatte ich doch in meiner Registry von meinem win7 x64 extra einen Eintrag getätigt, welcher vielleicht sogar wirkt, sonst würde Windoof ja weiterladen !? Siehe Bilder.

Never change a running System & mein System ist mühevoll optimal eingestellt. Mir ist nicht danach, daß dies durch ein mit Kinderkrankheiten verseuchter Müllhaufen geschrottet wird ! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

+++++


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XeT (30. November 2015)

Die Updatepflicht/zwang unter Win10 ist doch schon seit ewig bekannt. Hast du das verpasst?


----------



## binär-11110110111 (30. November 2015)

Nein, aber dieser Versuch ist NEU !


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. November 2015)

Ne Pflicht zu Win10 gibt es nicht > bestenfalls ne Nötigung seitens Microsoft man solle gefälligst updaten da angeblich Win7 von heute auf morgen unsicher wird.

Ich seh aktuell für mich keinen Vorteil auf Win10 umzusteigen > nur Nachteile.
DirektX12 wird noch von keinem Spiel verwendet das für mich interessant wäre.


----------



## Kashura (30. November 2015)

hey Leute  ich glaub ich habs schonmal gefragt aber gibt es jetzt nur noch die 0x17 WU's? Ich bekomm viel weniger Punkte irgendwie da ich eigentlich immer nur eine WU am Tag falte


----------



## XeT (30. November 2015)

Client-type: Advanced 
In der gpu Einstellung reinsetzen derzeit sind sonst die core21 geblockt. Da kam es vermehrt zu fehlern. Ohne die Einstellung hast du amd:core17 und nvidia: Core18
Eigentlich solltest du aber mit core17 besser fahren.


----------



## Stefan84 (30. November 2015)

So dann wollen wir das Paket mal zur Post bringen 
Hab auch gerade nochmal mit MF telefoniert, hoffen wir mal das die Karte wirklich ab morgen wieder verfügbar ist.


----------



## Kashura (30. November 2015)

XeT schrieb:


> Client-type: Advanced
> In der gpu Einstellung reinsetzen derzeit sind sonst die core21 geblockt. Da kam es vermehrt zu fehlern. Ohne die Einstellung hast du amd:core17 und nvidia: Core18
> Eigentlich solltest du aber mit core17 besser fahren.



Ich hatte vorher für ne 4 Stunden WU 40k Punkte bekommen. Jetzt sind es 31k. Klar war da auch mal ne 12 Stunden WU dabei die dann 2-3 Tage lief aber für mein Scenario ist es irgendwie schlechter da die kleinen WU's bei mir gleich lange brauchen


----------



## XeT (30. November 2015)

Also bei mir ist e so das core17 meist 20k mehr ppd bringt. Core17 Worstcase sind so 310k und core21 270k eher standart.

Core21 geht selten auf 380k hatte glaube ich bisher 5 Wus damit


----------



## Kashura (30. November 2015)

XeT schrieb:


> Also bei mir ist e so das core17 meist 20k mehr ppd bringt. Core17 Worstcase sind so 310k und core21 270k eher standart.
> 
> Core21 geht selten auf 380k hatte glaube ich bisher 5 Wus damit



Also ich bin von 250k-290k auf 180 bis 190k gefallen durch die core 17. Kein Plan warum

Mal was ganz anderes: Hat irgendjemand schonmal was davon gehört wie sich die Laptop GPU's (GTX980m zB) beim Falten machen? Ein Laptop könnte ich problemlos auf der Arbeit laufen lassen und müsste nitmal den Strom bezahlen haha


----------



## Amigafan (30. November 2015)

*@simder und SnakeByte0815*

Da zeigen sich doch deutliche Unterschiede:
Die Inno3D iChill GTX 980 Ti Black Accelero Hybrid S wird bei Umgebungstemperaturen von ~23°C nur etwa 60°C warm, allerdings habe ich keinerlei Änderungen vorgenommen. Dabei erreicht sie ohne manuelles OC einen Taht von  etwa 1417 MHz und läßt sich unter Core18-WU´s auf 1475 MHz faltstabil übertakten.
Allerdings bin ich mir sicher, dass im Hochsommer zusätzliche Hilfe (ein weiterer 12-cm-Lüfter) am Radiator notwendig werden wird, um die Temperaturen "im Rahmen" zu halten . . . 

Nun wird es schwieriger.
Nachdem ich schon einmal zu Anfang das Falten von Core21-WU´s probiert hatte, diese aber nicht stabil liefen bzw mit manuellem OC abstürzten (1450 MHz), habe ich einen weiteren Test gestartet - diesmal komplett ohne Eingriff.
Die erste Core21-WU (9643) wurde erfolgreich abgeschlossen (Avg. Time / Frame : 00:01:13 - 619.646,0 PPD) bei einem leicht schwankenden Takt zwischen 1405-1417MHz und einer GPUAuslastung von 94-97%.

Derzeit läuft eine weitere Core21-WU (9213), welche die GPU bis zu 99% auslastet - bei stabilen 1417MHz und einer TDP zwischen 68 und 73%. 
Jetzt heißt es "hoffen und bangen", ob diese WU durchläuft - sie braucht ja "nur"  ~ 7 Stunden. 



*@Kashura*

Lohnen tut es sich auf jeden Fall - Du dürftest ~200K PPD erwarten - allerdings nur, wenn die Kühlung des Laptops leistungsfähig genug ist.


----------



## Kashura (30. November 2015)

Amigafan schrieb:


> *@Kashura*
> 
> Lohnen tut es sich auf jeden Fall - Du dürftest ~200K PPD erwarten - allerdings nur, wenn die Kühlung des Laptop leistungsfähig genug ist.



Ich bin am überlegen nächstes Jahr mal wieder dem mobilen Bereich eine Chance zu geben. Ich denke mein Rechner wird noch lange fürs Zocken reichen und kann ja zur Not immer mal wieder aufgerüstet werden. Eine Mittagspause mit so einem Teil zu verbringen fände ich wahrscheinlich ziemlich gut: MSI GT72S-6QEG16SR421BW Dominator 17,3" / i7-6820HK Skylake / 16 GB / Super RAID 4 256GB SSD + 1TB HDD / GTX 980M / Win 10 bei notebooksbilliger.de
Ich würde wahrscheinlich jedoch warten bis es Notebooks mit dem Mobile Equivalent von Pascal / Arctic Island gibt. Weiß jemand wie die Release Zyklen da sind? Dauert schon noch eine Ecke länger bis die Mobile Ableger von den neuen Karten kommen oder?


----------



## XeT (30. November 2015)

Also ich bin gerade froh nur ein pentium für die 980 genommen zuhaben. Der Bastelwahn besteht aber der pentium lasst nur 1gpz zu und der i3 bleibt erst einmal im andere pc da ich nicht 2 Kühler etc umbauen möchte. So bleib ich vom Handelsforum fern und warte auf Zen und Artic Island um dann aber ordentlich zu zugreifen.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (30. November 2015)

@Amigafan

Das Problem bei mir ist ... Mein Rechner ist innen auf Schwartz/Weiß Optik getrimmt ... Daher kam für mich keine andere GTX980Ti als Hall of Fame in Frage. Es gibt ja keine andere, die da Farblich passt ... Also bin ich gezwungen sie zu behalten und das werde ich auch machen ...
Ich warte jetzt auf das nächste NVidia Generations Release , verklingel meine KFA² und schaue was sie mir dort zu bieten haben ... Natürlich nur dann, wenn das alles in einem bezahlbaren Rahmen ist ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe glaube ich keine andere Wahl


----------



## Stefan84 (30. November 2015)

Dann lackier doch einfach um, nun hab dich mal nicht so 


EDIT meint:
hab gerade durch Zufall noch eine GTX 260 216 im Keller gefunden  Gleich mal in den Rechner geschraubt und erfreue mich nur ob der brachialen Kraft... Was ich mich mittlerweile aber frage, wie oft hält es der PEG-Slot eigentlich aus die Karte zu wechseln?


----------



## Kashura (30. November 2015)

Stefan84 schrieb:


> hab gerade durch Zufall noch eine GTX 260 216 im Keller gefunden  Gleich mal in den Rechner geschraubt und erfreue mich nur ob der brachialen Kraft... Was ich mich mittlerweile aber frage, wie oft hält es der PEG-Slot eigentlich aus die Karte zu wechseln?



In deinem Fall kein einziges Mal mehr. Bedeutet: Forever 260 

Edit: diesen Beitrag hat der Teufel geschrieben (siehe Post Anzahl)


----------



## arcDaniel (30. November 2015)

Ich hatte jetzt aber noch mal Glück:
Ich habe jetzt mein Angebot von Alternate für die Bestellung nach Luxemburg erhalten, jetzt wollen die füR die Asus Strix 380X OC doch glatt 320 Euro mit Versandt und würden erst in 3 Wochen liefern!

Da ich ja aber auch paralell eine Bestellung zu meiner Deutschen Paketlieferadresse gemacht hatte, zahle in nun "nur 289Euro (eigentlich noch immer zu teuer, es juckte aber zu stark...) mit dem Versand und bekomme noch eine welche eigentlich Heute noch verschickt werden sollte...

Die 380X und ganz Speziell die Asus ist sehr schlecht verfügbar.


----------



## Amigafan (30. November 2015)

*@Stefan84*

Ich hätte noch ein paar GPU´s auf "Lager":
HD4870, HD5870, GTS 450, GTX 460 ohne Lüfter, GTX 560Ti 448, GTX 670 (die jetzt "rausfliegt"), HD 7870 ohne Lüfter . . .


Edit:
*Kurze Info für Alle*

Laut Aussage des Programmierers *John Chodera* von *PG* gibt es im Verlauf des Tages ein Update zum Core21 (dann Version 0.0.13), welches die Probleme mit Maxwell2-GPU´s beseitigen soll.
Sobald genügend Ergebnisse vorliegen, sollen sowohl die neue Version des Cores als auch die auf "advanced" gesetzten Projekte wieder für Alle freigegeben werden.


----------



## Stefan84 (30. November 2015)

Naja ich wollte eigentlich so oft die Karte wechseln, wie ich an der DSLM das Objektiv wechsle  Die bleibt jetzt drin bis hoffentlich sehr bald die Inno3D zurück kommt.
Verfügbar ist sie nun zumindest mal wieder: 6144MB Inno3D GeForce GTX 980 Ti iChill X3 Ultra Aktiv


----------



## Amigafan (30. November 2015)

Dann drück ich Dir die Daumen, dass die Reklamation schnell vonstatten geht . . .


----------



## Mr.Knister (30. November 2015)

Ich stecke seit Mitte des Jahres jedes Wochenende meine Graka von einem Rechner in den anderen und wieder zurück. Noch ist kein Verschleiß erkennbar, ich könnte mir aber gut vorstellen, dass die Kontaktfedern im Slot irgendwann ausleiern, vielleicht nach ein paar 100 Steckvorgängen.


----------



## Stefan84 (30. November 2015)

Eben, denn soweit ich weiss hat das noch nie jemand so richtig getestet. Wäre doch eigentlich mal was für "PCGH in Gefahr"


----------



## XeT (30. November 2015)

Naja indirekt testen die ja mit jedem Spiel.pro test 16mal


----------



## simder (30. November 2015)

hab noch mal nen Screen gemacht bei 100 %.

Wirst zufrieden sein mit der Karte A.Meier-PS3


----------



## XeT (30. November 2015)

hm meine 980 hat 3:43 bei Project 9412: Deine PPD schummeln ganz klar XD


----------



## Amigafan (30. November 2015)

Dann hast Du aber eine GPU hoher Qualität (hoher ASIC) - bei nur 1.137V GPU-Spannung für 1316 MHz - bei mir liegt die Spannung bei 1.199V (ASIC: 70,3%).

A propos Core21:
Zwar falte ich seit gestern Nacht bereits wieder Core21-WU´s auf der GTX980 Ti - sogar ohne Absturz, weil "nur" Werks-OC (1405-1417 MHz), aber - trotz Beta-Einstellung -  noch mit Version 0.0.12.
Ich  bin mal gespannt, wann bei mir die erste Beta-WU unter Version 0.0.13 "aufschlägt" - auf jeden Fall werde ich dann den Versuch unternehmen, auch hier "an der Taktschraube" zu drehen. 
Derzeit bin ich aber froh, dass die "advanced"-Projekte (noch) fehlerfrei laufen . . . 
Und - das gar nicht einmal so schlecht:
 Project ID: 9643:  Avg. Time / Frame : 00:01:13 - 619.646,0 PPD
 Project ID: 9213:  Avg. Time / Frame : 00:04:29 - 548.910,9 PPD
 Project ID: 9704:  Avg. Time / Frame : 00:01:18 - 629.960,7 PPD


----------



## simder (30. November 2015)

Hab 77,2 da geht noch was ^^


----------



## mattinator (30. November 2015)

ACHTUNG an alle AMD-Karten-Nutzer, die es noch nicht gelesen haben: AMD Radeon Software Crimson: Treiber kann zu defekten GPUs führen.


----------



## arcDaniel (30. November 2015)

mattinator schrieb:


> ACHTUNG an alle AMD-Karten-Nutzer, die es noch nicht gelesen haben: AMD Radeon Software Crimson: Treiber kann zu defekten GPUs führen.



In ein paar Stunden soll ein Hotfix erscheinen, welcher weitere Verbesserungen bringt... hoffen wird mal...
Quelle: 
https://twitter.com/AMDRadeon


----------



## Amigafan (30. November 2015)

Habe ausgerechnet heute Nachmittag Crimson  für meine R9 290 installiert, um ihn "falttechnisch" zu prüfen.
Gott sei Dank gibt es bei mir dieses Problem nicht - ich habe nämlich gleichzeitig das GPU-Bios umgeschaltet, sodass die Lüfter nicht mehr auf 92°C Zieltemperatur geregelt werden und anfangs beobachtet, ob die Lüfter nun automatisch höher drehen.


BTW:
So ganz stabil läuft Core21 Version 0.0.12 nicht - hab das erste Mal "Bad states detected" zu Gesicht bekommen - zwar ohne Komplettabsturz, aber bei einer WU, wo nur alle 12,5% ein Check stattfindet.   
Version 0.0.13 läßt leider noch auf sich warten . . .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. November 2015)

simder schrieb:


> Wirst zufrieden sein mit der Karte A.Meier-PS3


Bin vor 30min nach Hause gekommen mit der Titan im Gepäck. 
Heute ist leider schon zu spät für den Einbau, mach ich also morgen Abend.

Ps:
Ist schon immer wieder interessant wer sich hinter Nicknamen in der Bucht versteckt:
Ne Titan X würde ich jemandem im Alter zwischen 20 und 35 vom Gefühl her einordnen > der Verkäufer war 16!


----------



## mattinator (30. November 2015)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Version 0.0.13 läßt leider noch auf sich warten . . .



Hier ist auch noch nichts neues in Sicht: Index of /~pande/Linux/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi, die Anleitung zum Entpacken der Cores gibt es hier: Downloading FAH Core files manually - FaHWiki. Habe es mal getestet, scheint zu funktionieren und ist noch die Version 0.0.12.


----------



## ZobRombie (30. November 2015)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ne Titan X würde ich jemandem im Alter zwischen 20 und 35 vom Gefühl her einordnen > der Verkäufer war 16!



*seufz* Keine Titan X; und wieder mal hab ich alles falsch gemacht . 
Wobei, mit 16 hatte ich eine Voodoo 2 - das war ja fast so etwas wie eine Titan X .. oder? ODER? Hehe


----------



## Amigafan (30. November 2015)

Update

Erste Core21-WU 9704 beim ersten Checkpoint (13%) nach drei Versuchen "erfolgreich" abgeschmiert  
Wo bleibt Version 0.0.13??


----------



## blaubär (30. November 2015)

Hey, hatte eben folgendes Problem: Während ich eine Core21-WU (Projekt 9213) falte, bleibt beim Browsen plötzlich alle 5 Sekunden die Maus kurz stehen. Ich guck bei GPUz nach und sehe, dass die GPU-Auslastung alle paar Sekunden auf 0 fällt. Siehe Markierung auf dem Screenshot. Temperatur ist im grünen Bereich, ca. 65°C. Hat mir meine PPD natürlich in den Keller gezogen. Nach einer Pausierung klappt wieder alles, nur sind einige Prozente dahin. Ist jemandem sowas schonmal aufgefallen? Wäre blöd, wenn sowas passier wenn ich nicht vorm PC sitze.
P.S.: Grafikkartereiber ist aktuell: 359.000


----------



## simder (30. November 2015)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Bin vor 30min nach Hause gekommen mit der Titan im Gepäck. [emoji317]
> Heute ist leider schon zu spät für den Einbau, mach ich also morgen Abend.
> 
> Ps:
> ...


Bin mal auf deine asic gespannt und deinen Takt beim falten.


----------



## Stefan84 (1. Dezember 2015)

Vom Laster gefallen? 
Meine 980 Ti ist jetzt auf halbem Wege zu MF, glücklicherweise sind auch schon wieder welche lieferbar.


----------



## ZobRombie (1. Dezember 2015)

Weißt du inzwischen schon, ob es ein klagloser Austausch wird?


----------



## Stefan84 (1. Dezember 2015)

Na bis jetzt noch nicht, die wird dort heute erst im Laufe des tages eintreffen  Und dann hoffe ich das die sich beeilen.


----------



## brooker (1. Dezember 2015)

@ Stefan84: aus den Erfahrungen mit CK und der KFA kann ich sagen, bis auf 2 Hersteller haben meistens alle andere im ersten halben Jahr eine sofort Austauschaktion bei Defekt mit den Händler. Daher am Besten direkt heute nochmal anrufen und konkret danach fragen. "Habe gehört das ... Ich habe mir die Karte nicht gekauft, damit sie in der RMA liegt.  " *Daumen drück*


----------



## mattinator (1. Dezember 2015)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Erste Core21-WU 9704 beim ersten Checkpoint (13%) nach drei Versuchen "erfolgreich" abgeschmiert
> Wo bleibt Version 0.0.13??



Bei mir waren es letzte Nacht gleich 2 x 9640 und 1 x 9643. Dafür ist gerade ein 9628-er ohne Bad States durch. Vielleicht haben sie bei Stanford die Ursache im Zusammenspiel von Core und Projekt-Daten gefunden und wollten das Ganze noch einmal forciert verifizieren.


----------



## Stefan84 (1. Dezember 2015)

MF hat meine Karte jetzt wieder, automatisch generierte Mail ist auch angekommen 
Jetzt hoffen wir mal das sich das Service-Level bezahlt macht.


----------



## Kashura (1. Dezember 2015)

Stefan84 schrieb:


> MF hat meine Karte jetzt wieder, automatisch generierte Mail ist auch angekommen
> Jetzt hoffen wir mal das sich das Service-Level bezahlt macht.



ich drück dir die daumen  Gibt nichts schlimmeres wie auf Päckchen warten  ich will Luftexpress nach Hause!


----------



## Stefan84 (1. Dezember 2015)

Naja, Drohnenversand per sofort würde ja auch reichen 
Bin ja doch einigermaßen froh das ich noch meine "Reserve-Karten" a la GTX 260 216 und HD 4870 habe. Ob die beiden auch im CrossLI laufen würden?


----------



## Amigafan (1. Dezember 2015)

mattinator schrieb:


> Bei mir waren es letzte Nacht gleich 2 x 9640 und 1 x 9643. Dafür ist gerade ein 9628-er ohne Bad States durch. Vielleicht haben sie bei Stanford die Ursache im Zusammenspiel von Core und Projekt-Daten gefunden und wollten das Ganze noch einmal forciert verifizieren.


Das ist extrem zum  
Glücklicherweise liefen nicht nur Core21-WU´s 9704 während der Nacht, die zwar ein- bzw. zwei Mal "Bad states"aufwiesen, aber doch erfolgreich beendet wurden, sondern auch zwei Core18-WU´s 10475, die keinerlei Probleme zeigten.
Das wäre auch verwunderlich gewesen, weil diese ja auch bei einem GPU-Takt von 1475 MHz noch sauber gefaltet wurden.
Trotzdem ist ärgerlich, dass Core21 V0.0.13 noch immer auf sich warten läst 

Auch auf dem Stanford-Server hat sich - sowohl bei Linux als auch bei Win32 - keine neue Version des Core21 eingefunden.
Der Beta-Core ist immer noch vom 17. Sept., der "reguläre" Core vom 14. Okt. diesen Jahres.


----------



## Gysi1901 (1. Dezember 2015)

Weiß jemand, was sich gerade bei den Purdue Boilermakers tut? Die haben einen verdammt großen Sprung gemacht, die allermeisten Punkte gehen aufs Konto eines einzigen Falters, der auch schon mal 30 Millionen ppd schafft.


----------



## Amigafan (1. Dezember 2015)

Ich gehe davon aus, dass sie gerade einen Server-Stabilitätstest laufen lassen . . .


----------



## blaubär (1. Dezember 2015)

Ich push mal meinen Kommentar, der ist glaub übersehen worden (Zwei Postings zur gleichen Zeit + Seitenänderung)

Hey, hatte eben folgendes Problem: Während ich eine Core21-WU (Projekt  9213) falte, bleibt beim Browsen plötzlich alle 5 Sekunden die Maus kurz  stehen. Ich guck bei GPUz nach und sehe, dass die GPU-Auslastung alle  paar Sekunden auf 0 fällt. Siehe Markierung auf dem Screenshot.  Temperatur ist im grünen Bereich, ca. 65°C. Hat mir meine PPD natürlich  in den Keller gezogen. Nach einer Pausierung klappt wieder alles, nur  sind einige Prozente dahin. Ist jemandem sowas schonmal aufgefallen?  Wäre blöd, wenn sowas passier wenn ich nicht vorm PC sitze.
P.S.: Grafikkartereiber ist aktuell: 359.000




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S.: Ich habe meinen Log eben überprüft, eine 21-WU (Projekt 9629) hatte ein Bad State, läuft aber ab einem guten Chechpoint weiter. Hoffe es läuft auch bis zu Ende...


----------



## Amigafan (1. Dezember 2015)

Es kann sein, dass die WU zu diesem Zeitpunkt in ein "Bad state" lief, aber durch die Pause und das ZurÜcksetzen um einige Frames diese nicht den folgenden Checkpoint erreichten, weil vorher abgebrochen.


----------



## XeT (1. Dezember 2015)

Also meine 980 läuft auch nicht "durchgehend" aber das ist eher jede Minute für weniger als eine sekunde


----------



## Stefan84 (1. Dezember 2015)

@blaubär:
das Problem hatte ich nun auch schon mehrmals, wie du schon sagtest lief nach dem pausieren wieder alles normal


----------



## blaubär (1. Dezember 2015)

Okay,  also einfach pausieren und wieder starten, falls es nochmals auftritt. Merci!


----------



## brooker (1. Dezember 2015)

... was hat der Mann da am Laufen? ConstipatedNinja - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## FlyingPC (1. Dezember 2015)

Vielleicht hat er sich die letzten Tage eine großen Server gemietet oder sogar gekauft.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Dezember 2015)

In rund 20min sind alle WU's auf meinem Server gefaltet, aber ich schwanke noch ob ich dem Einbau wirklich heute Abend machen soll > meine Gesundheit spielt gerade nicht so richtig mit (hab mir was eingefangen).  

Hab mal ein Foto gemacht das es wenigsten was zu sehen gibt falls ich mich gegen den heutigen Einbau entscheide:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brooker (1. Dezember 2015)

@Alex: kein Wunder das es Dir schlecht geht! DIE TITAN MUSS UNTER LAST KOMMEN!  ... kein Risiko, erst gesund werden, anschließend einbauen und genießen!


----------



## ZobRombie (1. Dezember 2015)

Genau - Gute Besserung!


----------



## Stefan84 (1. Dezember 2015)

Sehe ich auch so - erst gesund werden, sonst baust vor lauter Erkältung die Karte noch in einen PCI-Steckplatz ein


----------



## FlyingPC (1. Dezember 2015)

Oder die Karte fängt sich auch was ein, dass wollen wir ja auch nicht.


----------



## Abductee (1. Dezember 2015)

Genau, das Wohl der Karte geht vor


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Dezember 2015)

Hab jetzt meinen Server wieder weiterfalten lassen und hoffe das ich morgen wieder fit bin. 

Sobald ich die Titan erfolgreich testen konnte wird ich diese Kühler-Kombi bestellen:
Aquacomputer kryographics fÃ¼r GTX TITAN X / GTX 980 Ti, vernickelte AusfÃ¼hrung | GPU - KomplettkÃ¼hler | GPU - KÃ¼hler | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Switzerland
Aquacomputer Backplate fÃ¼r kryographics GTX TITAN X, aktiv XCS | GPU - Backplates | GPU - KÃ¼hler | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Switzerland

Ich hab zwar einiges von Aquacomputer in meiner Wakü verbaut, aber bis jetzt noch keinen GPU-Kühler von ihnen > gibt es was spezielles zu beachten? 


Ps:
Aquacomputer kryographics fÃ¼r GTX TITAN X / GTX 980 Ti black edition, vernickelte AusfÃ¼hrung | GPU - KomplettkÃ¼hler | GPU - KÃ¼hler | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Switzerland
Bei dem Kühler könnte ich fasst schwach werden und meine Abneigung gegen Acrylglas-Deckel vergessen.


----------



## XeT (1. Dezember 2015)

Bitte Morgen dann mit Handschuhe ein bauen. Wenn man nicht aufpasst fängt der PC sich ganz schnell einen Virus ein.


----------



## brooker (1. Dezember 2015)

... eigentlich nichts besonders. Die Bedienungsanleitung vorher durchlesen, sauberer Arbeitsplatz, ordentlich Licht, Isopropanol zum Saubermachen, Zeit und für den Erhalt der Optik feine Baumwoll-Handschuhe


----------



## Stefan84 (1. Dezember 2015)

XeT schrieb:


> Bitte Morgen dann mit Handschuhe ein bauen. Wenn man nicht aufpasst fängt der PC sich ganz schnell einen Virus ein.




Dafür hat er doch (hoffentlich) einen Viren-Scanner


----------



## simder (1. Dezember 2015)

A. Meier wegen der Wärmeleitpaste hol dir unbedingt kyronaut glaub grizzly hieß die. 
Die soll deutlich besser sein wie der Rest. 
Im Hardwareluxx forum gibt es test und die sprechen für sich


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (1. Dezember 2015)

Ich denke der PC-Umbau sollte auch mit einer kleinen Grikppe gut von statten gehen ...
Schließlich Faltest du ja auch für die Medizin und wirst auch noch krank ... Das nennt man Ironie des Schicksaals  

Gute Besserung !!!

Achja Brooker, was der am laufen hat würde mich auch mal interessieren ... So viele WU´s wie dort in 3 Stunden abgegeben wurden, iss das bestimmt nen ganzes BladeCenter 2 - 4 Mio Punkte in ca 3 Stunden iss ne Ansage ^^


----------



## Amigafan (2. Dezember 2015)

*@A.Meier-PS3*

Stell Dich nicht so an, Alex - Dein Rechner schwächelt auch nicht, wenn er sich "was geholt" hat.   
Gute Besserung - bin gespannt auf erste Ergebnisse.


BTW:
*Core21 V 0.0.13 *ist im Beta-Betrieb (auf dem Server unter /Win32 oder /Linux im Beta-Ordner mit dem Datum vom 1.12.2015)


----------



## XeT (2. Dezember 2015)

simder schrieb:


> A. Meier wegen der Wärmeleitpaste hol dir unbedingt kyronaut glaub grizzly hieß die.
> Die soll deutlich besser sein wie der Rest.
> Im Hardwareluxx forum gibt es test und die sprechen für sich


Thermalgrizzly ist der Hersteller. Müssten sogar Deutsche sein. Letztens gab es hier eine lesertestaktion


----------



## XeT (2. Dezember 2015)

Hm 2 nächte am Stück blueescreen durch die nano oO


----------



## FlyingPC (2. Dezember 2015)

simder schrieb:


> A. Meier wegen der Wärmeleitpaste hol dir unbedingt kyronaut glaub grizzly hieß die.
> Die soll deutlich besser sein wie der Rest.
> Im Hardwareluxx forum gibt es test und die sprechen für sich



Der 8auer hat auch viele getestet, sie war die beste!


----------



## arcDaniel (2. Dezember 2015)

Meine Meinung zur kyronaut:
Laut beschreibung sind Metallanteile enthalten. Bei GPU welche keinen Heatspreader haben könnte das gefährlich werden (hier eine kleines Ausschweifen; ich hatte mal beim EVGA Support nachgefragt, ob bei denen eine Spezielle WLP aufgebracht ist, Anwort nein und ich würde durch eine qualitativ hochwertige WLP eine besserung der Temperaturen erreichen, ich sollte allerding darauf achten, dass ich eine WLP OHNE Mettalanteile nehme...).

Reviews zu WLP sind auch immer speziell, da bereits das Aufbringen der WLP gravierende Unterschiede verursachen kann...

Persönlich mag ich die Noctua WLP, da die zu 100% nicht elektrisch Leitend ist und sich sehr gut duruch den Druck den Kühlers von selbst verteilt. Ein zu starkes auftragen ist hier fast nicht möglich (ok, man kann es immer übertreiben).


----------



## brooker (2. Dezember 2015)

... für GPUs nehme ich ChillFactor - diese ist sein fein, verteilt sich sehr gut selbst und ist nichtleitend


----------



## mattinator (2. Dezember 2015)

Amigafan schrieb:


> BTW:
> *Core21 V 0.0.13 *ist im Beta-Betrieb (auf dem Server unter /Win32 oder /Linux im Beta-Ordner mit dem Datum vom 1.12.2015)



Habe zum (kurzen !) Test mal auf Beta gestellt und prompt den neuen Core bekommen. Allerdings beim 9712-er Projekt scheinbar Rerduzierung der PPD auf 96.7%. Die GPU-Auslastung ist mit 95% wahrscheinlich geringer als vorher, aber die Werte mit dem vorherigen Core habe ich nur "gefühlt", nicht protokolliert. Mal sehen wie es mit anderen Projekten aussieht. Die Auslastung des Power-Targets kann ich mit dem aktuellen Treiber leider nicht auslesen. Allerdings gibt es wieder eine neue Version für Linux, die eine ganze Liste von Fixes enthält (NVIDIA DRIVERS Linux x64 (AMD64/EM64T) Display Driver). Werde ich demnächst mal testen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Dezember 2015)

Ist den die verwendete WP von Aquacomputer so schlecht bzw. so viel Luft zu den Besten WPs? 
Sind wenigsten die Wärmeleitpads gut oder müsste ich auch noch bessere besorgen? 

Bin Zuhause, arbeiten ging nicht wirklich > wens mir am Nachmittag etwas geht baue ich die Karte dann ein.


----------



## brooker (2. Dezember 2015)

Ich weiss nicht wasdie verbauen. Klingel doch mal durch bei den Jungs. Bei den Pads das selbe. Ich weiß von Watercool, dass dort richtig gute Pads verwendet werden. Und das kann ich auch bestätigen. Habe die schon des öfteren für Laptops, Spawas und MosFet-Kühlungen  verbaut.


----------



## XeT (2. Dezember 2015)

Sauber pc 2 stand 5h still weil der upload nicht funktionierte oO. 30k punkte wurde mir zusätzlich gestrichen.


----------



## brooker (2. Dezember 2015)

... so ein Mist


----------



## mattinator (2. Dezember 2015)

mattinator schrieb:


> Habe zum (kurzen !) Test mal auf Beta gestellt und prompt den neuen Core bekommen. Allerdings beim 9712-er Projekt scheinbar Rerduzierung der PPD auf 96.7%.



Projekt ist ohne Bad States durch. Ich habe zwar den Verdacht, dass Stanford für Maxwell 2.0 im Core eine "Drossel" eingebaut hat, aber wenn es mit geringem Leistungs-Verlust ohne bad States durchläuft, ist das auch o.k.


----------



## Amigafan (2. Dezember 2015)

Mein erstes Fazit für den Core21 V 0.0.13:

Beim Projekt 9704 hatte ich vorher 6 WU´s laufen (980 Ti) - eine komplett abgeschmiert, drei mit einem oder zwei "Bad states" und 2 liefen ohne Probleme - mit dem neuen Core 2 weitere ohne Probleme.
Zwar ist manuelles OC möglich aber  - bei einer 10495 z. B. wirkt es sich kontraproduktiv aus, weil der "Standardtakt" von 1417 MHz auf 1412 MHz sinkt. 
Also heißt es:  Weiter testen, bis ein verläßliches Gesamtbild entsteht.


----------



## Stefan84 (2. Dezember 2015)

Kein Paket heute für mich


----------



## XeT (2. Dezember 2015)

Schau mal bei deinem Router nach der Verbindung. Ich glaub du hast zu viel package-lost. Also Montag hatte unser paketbote blackfriday-bedingt Verspätung.


----------



## arcDaniel (2. Dezember 2015)

Ich habe jetzt auch den Core 21 0.0.13 bekommen, allerdings musst ich vorher die Version 0.0.12 einmal löschen. Ein automatisches Update wurde nicht gemacht... mal sehen wie es läuft


----------



## Amigafan (2. Dezember 2015)

*@arcDaniel*

Vorsicht - es gibt mit dieser Version Probleme mit älteren nVIDIA-GPU´s - welche das genau sind, weiß ich leider nicht, aber eine neue Revision des Core21 ist in Arbeit.
Außerdem  - Du solltest wirklich nur client-type=beta nutzen, wenn Du genau  weißt, was Du tust - Hilfe erhälst Du keine (kein Beta-Tester).


----------



## brooker (2. Dezember 2015)

Ich brauche mal Eure Hilfe: ich hatte gestern auf meinen kleinen Falter und dem AM1 Rechner Besuch  - daher möchte ich mit der Windows-Firewall alles blocken bis auf die IPs für F@H. Welcher IP-Bereich ist das, bzw. welche IPs sind das? Wie stelle ich das am einfachsten an?

Danke für Eure Tips.

Grüße Brooker


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Dezember 2015)

So Jungs

Hab mir heute Nachmittag obwohl immer noch am rumseuchen bin, die Mühe gemacht die Titan X einzubauen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ASIC ist mit 67.0 nicht gerade berauschend, aber was soll's.


Aktuell faltet sie eine P9212 mit rund 610kPPD.

So wie es aussieht wird sie unter Win7 von meinen Xeons limitiert:
Xeons falten mit 30 von 32 Threads > 600kPPD
Xeons mit 28 Threads > 610kPPD
Xeons falten nicht und takten so 210MHz höher > 660kPPD

Bin mal gespannt wie sich das dann unter Linux verhält.


----------



## brooker (2. Dezember 2015)

@Alex: setze mal von Hand die Prio der WU der GPU hoch und lass 4 Threads frei. Wie verhält es sich dann?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Dezember 2015)

Ich teste es, aktuell ist die TPF bei 4:02min.


----------



## brooker (2. Dezember 2015)

... finde die 9212 nicht im Folding@home Bonus Point Calculator


----------



## Amigafan (2. Dezember 2015)

*Update*

Version *0.0.14* von Core21 ist in den Beta-Test gegangen - damit soll der Fehler, der bei älteren nVIDIA-GPU´s auftrat (timing out with WU_STALLED errors) behoben worden sein.

Fakt ist derzeit (für meine 980 Ti):
Die GPU erlaubt höhere Taktraten bei Core21-WU´s. Bestes Beispiel ist Projekt 9704: 
Mit Version 0.0.12 lief dieses Projekt gerade einmal mit Factory-OC der Grafikkarte - allerdings etwa nur ⅓ fehlerfrei. Seit der Version 0.0.13 kann ich die GPU höher takten (derzeit +20MHz) - und die WU´s laufen problemlos.
Worauf ich allerdings noch warte: eine WU 10495.
Hier wirkte sich - aufgrund der stärkeren GPU-Belastung - manuelles OC negativ aus. Um dieses Problem anzugehen, habe ich dem Radiator einen weiteren Lüfter spendiert (Noctua NF-12 F ), der Luft durch den Radiator drückt, während der geregelte Originallüfter hinter dem Radiator saugt.
Ergebnis: die GPU bleibt kühler bei gleichzeitig gesenkter Lüfterdrehzahl des Originallüfters. In wieweit es die 10495 "besänftigt - we will see . . .


----------



## brooker (2. Dezember 2015)

@Amaigafan: hast du evtl. ne Lösung für mein aktuelles Thema?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Dezember 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> @Alex: setze mal von Hand die Prio der WU der GPU hoch und lass 4 Threads frei. Wie verhält es sich dann?


Hab es jetzt ne Stunde lang getestet > ich sehe keinen Unterschied.


----------



## Amigafan (2. Dezember 2015)

*@brooker
*
Benutze HFM - sobald die WU´s dort angezeigt werden, sind die Daten auch in den HFM-Tools vorhanden - und dort existiert ein Bonus Point Calculator.


----------



## XeT (3. Dezember 2015)

Ich hab jetzt seit 3 Tage echte Probleme mit dem Treiber jede Nacht schmiert mir meine nano ab oO.

ich werde jetzt mal den Beta 15.11.1 testen aber das ist gerade echt schlimm. keine Ahnung was er gegen die core17Wus gerade hat.


----------



## arcDaniel (3. Dezember 2015)

Amigafan schrieb:


> *@arcDaniel*
> 
> Vorsicht - es gibt mit dieser Version Probleme mit älteren nVIDIA-GPU´s - welche das genau sind, weiß ich leider nicht, aber eine neue Revision des Core21 ist in Arbeit.
> Außerdem  - Du solltest wirklich nur client-type=beta nutzen, wenn Du genau  weißt, was Du tust - Hilfe erhälst Du keine (kein Beta-Tester).



Ich würde mich schon als Alpha Tester bezeichnen, bin ziemlich schmerzfrei  Und bin mir bewusst, dass ich keine Hilfe bei meinen eigenen Experimenten erwarten kann. Unter Gleichgesinnten kann man seine Probleme aber bereden, vielleicht hierdurch eine Lösung finden und zudem ein gutes Feedback  liefern.

Was bedeutet eigentlich Beta bei Folding@Home?
- beta core's --> macht er Probleme mit der GPU kann auch zu jedem Moment zu advanced oder standard wecheln
- beta WU's --> die müssen ja auch gefaltet werden und wenn keine Beta mehr verfügbar sind, bekommt man doch standard oder advanced automatisch weiter (oder?), ich habe keine erinnerung von einem Leerlauf...

Ich ich oder das Projekt durch das Beta Falten einen Nachteil?

Es könnte ja sein, dass ich bei meinen Überlegungen etwas verpasst habe, dann lasse ich mich gerne belehren 

Ach ja, der 0.0.13 machte keine Probleme (2 WU's erfolgreich gefaltet) bekam aber auch jetzt 0.0.14

Ich muss jetzt aber auch meine WU fertig machen, denn heute müsste die 380X kommen (ist gestern in Trier eingetroffen und sollte heute Morgen in meinem Lux-Postfach liegen) und dann wird mal etwas mit AMD gefaltet.
Ich hoffe, dass ich hier nicht die gleichen Probleme wie XeT bekomme (sind ja beide GCN1.2 GPU's, auch wenn meine aus nur der hälfte besteht). Zum anderen: gleiche Probleme mehr Köpfe für die Suche nach einer Lösung; es wäre schade wenn die Nano keine Resultate bringt.


----------



## FlyingPC (3. Dezember 2015)

Bin echt gespannt wie sich die R9 380X schlägt.


----------



## XeT (3. Dezember 2015)

Also der alte Treiber hatte keine Probleme auser core17+videobelastung. Die hab ich nur noch teilweise mit Crimson der lief bis vor 3 Tagen auch noch zu 100% stabil. Vll liegt es an einer nvidia anpassung oder sonst was. Ich lass gerade mit beta laufen 9uhr sehe ich schon mal ob die erste WU durch lief. Ansonsten Wechsel ich erstmal wieder auf core21 weniger PPD sind immer noch mehr als keine PPD


----------



## arcDaniel (3. Dezember 2015)

Ich glaube ich habe mein nächstes PC Gehäuse gefunden und es hat auch einen Grund warum ich das hier poste!

Einfach mal ansehen:
Phanteks Innovative Computer Hardware Design

Dort kann ich einen vernünftigen Gamer-PC unterbringen und einen Mini-Eco-Falt-Server


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Dezember 2015)

Wenn ich mir die PPD der Titan so anschaue und die 780er im Server lassen würde, hätte ich auch meinen persönlichen Mio-Falter.


----------



## XeT (3. Dezember 2015)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir die PPD der Titan so anschaue und die 780er im Server lassen würde, hätte ich auch meinen persönlichen Mio-Falter.



Ja dann würde ich sagen Finger weg .

@ arcdaniel

Eigentlich echt interessant aber für mich nichts. Nach dem Umzug heißt es für mich selber bauen.


----------



## ProfBoom (3. Dezember 2015)

@brooker
Klick links unten mal auf "Load all projects".

Allerdings solltest du die Daten dann kontrollieren.
Bei mir stimmten mal die Basis-Punkte nicht und damit das Ergebnis...


----------



## brooker (3. Dezember 2015)

Zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr baue ich ein neues Gehäuse für den kleinen Falter. Wer auch so eines möchte,  möge sich melden. Das Konzept bleibt gleich. Es wird jedoch mit Alu und PR klar gearbeitet.


----------



## arcDaniel (3. Dezember 2015)

So ich will hier mein erstes Fazit zu meiner neuen Asus Strix R9 380X OC (1030mhz) abgeben:

Also mit einem sofort bekommenen core21 habe ich eine PPD von etwa 159k, was deutlich mehr ist, als das was ich erwartet habe! (Screenshot am Schluss)

Jetzt zu dem Interessanten, ich habe dabei eine Lastdifferenz (Verbrauch beim Falten - idle) von 144W.
Wenn ich dann bedenke, dass die Lastdifferenz bei der GTX750ti nur 63W betrug, bei core21 aber selten über 65k PPD drinn waren und ich jetzt beide also PPD pro Watt vergleiche:
-380X --> 1104 PPD/W
-750ti --> 1032 PPD/W

Mit dieser kurzen Erkenntnis, könnte man schon sagen, dass man mit der 380X genauso effizient falten kann wie mit der GTX750ti.

Fairerweise muss man aber sagen, dass die GTX750ti eine deutlich höhere CPU Last verlangt und somit einen Teil der Lastdifferenz auf kosten der CPU geht, zum anderen ist die Last nötig also kann dieser Verbrauch ruhig dazu gezählt werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arcDaniel (3. Dezember 2015)

sorry doppelter post...


----------



## Stefan84 (3. Dezember 2015)

Habe jetzt auch endlich meine neue Karte bekommen  Und die boostet out-of-the-box schon mal gut 25 MHz höher als die alte, nämlich auf 1354 MHz bei 1,2V, alles @stock bis auf die Lüfter, die hab ich auf 45% genagelt. Temperatur bleibt damit auf rund 56-58°C. Also: ich kann (noch) nicht meckern


----------



## ZobRombie (3. Dezember 2015)

Schön, dass ihr beide mit euren neuen Karten zufrieden seid! Analog zum Auto: Allzeit gutes Bild und frohes Falten!

Und @arcDaniel, das ist doch schon einmal eine tolle Erkenntnis mit der Effizienz. Bin ja mal gespannt, wie deine weiteren Eindrücke sind und wie das PPD-Spektrum dann aussieht.

Grüße!


----------



## Stefan84 (3. Dezember 2015)

Bleibt zu hoffen das sie diesmal länger als 1,5 Monate durchhält


----------



## Amigafan (3. Dezember 2015)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Ich würde mich schon als Alpha Tester bezeichnen, bin ziemlich schmerzfrei  Und bin mir bewusst, dass ich keine Hilfe bei meinen eigenen Experimenten erwarten kann. Unter Gleichgesinnten kann man seine Probleme aber bereden, vielleicht hierdurch eine Lösung finden und zudem ein gutes Feedback  liefern.



Alpha-Tester? - Aber nicht für PG . . . 
Gleichgesinnt? - Aber nicht mit Beta-Testern, sodern allen "normalen" Faltern.
Feedback? An wen willst Du ein Feedback senden, und wer soll dieses weiterleiten? Kein ernsthafter Beta-Tester wird das tun . . . 

Daher - wenn Du wirklich Interesse hast, dann melde Dich ganz offiziel als Beta-Tester an (Hinweis: Englisch).



arcDaniel schrieb:


> Was bedeutet eigentlich Beta bei Folding@Home?
> - beta core's --> macht er Probleme mit der GPU kann auch zu jedem Moment zu advanced oder standard wecheln
> - beta WU's --> die müssen ja auch gefaltet werden und wenn keine Beta mehr verfügbar sind, bekommt man doch standard oder advanced automatisch weiter (oder?), ich habe keine erinnerung von einem Leerlauf....
> Ich ich oder das Projekt durch das Beta Falten einen Nachteil?



Beta bedeutet:
Es handelt sich um Software, die erste, aussichtsreiche Tests auf wenigen Systemen hinter sich gebracht hat, aber  - aufgrund der zu geringen Anzahl der Testläufe und Systeme -  noch Fehler beinhalten kann. Diese gilt es - mithilfe nachvollziehbarer Methoden und Berichte - zu eliminieren. Dieses kann aber nur jemand liefern, der weiß, wie Tests zu erfolgen haben.
Viel wichtiger aber - wem hilft es, wenn Du Beta-WU´s faltest?
 Wenn diese abstürzen, geht die Info, die sich eventuell daraus ergibt, verloren - und die WU`s müssen ein weiteres Mal ausgegeben werden. Das verlängert im schlechtesten Fall die Testdauer erheblich.
Und - keine Angst - die Beta-WU´s werden gefaltet, denn - sobald ersichtlich ist, dass diese stabil laufen, werden sie "advanced" und später "FullFah" - also geht keine verloren.



arcDaniel schrieb:


> Es könnte ja sein, dass ich bei meinen Überlegungen etwas verpasst habe, dann lasse ich mich gerne belehren




Argumente habe ich Dir gegeben - mach was draus . . .


----------



## Stefan84 (3. Dezember 2015)

Mal eine andere Frage:
gibt es irgendwie die Möglichkeit zu verhindern das nach einem Rechner-Neustart jedes mal gleich der Browser mit der Folding-Seite aufploppt? Da ich das eh über Advanced Control mache brauch ich das einfach nicht. In den Settings das entsprechend zu löschen bringt ja rein gar nix, nach dem nächsten Neustart ist das wieder ganz von alleine drin...


----------



## Amigafan (3. Dezember 2015)

*@Stefan84*

Kontrolliere bitte einmal den Eintrag im Folding@home-Icon unter Eigenschaften. 
Dort sollte "FahControl.exe" ohne nachfolgende Option als Ziel stehen. Ein eventuell vorhandenes "-webcontrol" ist zu löschen.


----------



## XeT (3. Dezember 2015)

Stefan84 schrieb:


> Mal eine andere Frage:
> gibt es irgendwie die Möglichkeit zu verhindern das nach einem Rechner-Neustart jedes mal gleich der Browser mit der Folding-Seite aufploppt? Da ich das eh über Advanced Control mache brauch ich das einfach nicht. In den Settings das entsprechend zu löschen bringt ja rein gar nix, nach dem nächsten Neustart ist das wieder ganz von alleine drin...



Beim Installieren hast du schon vergessen anzukreuzen das du manuell startest. Wenns anders nicht klappt nach der Fertigen WU deinstall  und neuinstall und dann nicht express installieren.

Bevor ich sonst irgendwo rein schreibe:

offtopic: ich hasse gerade die DPD. Mein Paket sollte zwischen 14:15-15:15 kommen. Liveverfolgung war 2 mal auf er fährt jetzt zu mir dann einmal 11 und 13 Pakete vor meinem. Die Zeit ging immer weiter nachhinten bis auf 16:30Uhr dann wurde sie zurück auf die alte gesetzt und 11 Pakete sind noch vor mir dran.  Ist ja nicht so das ich extra zuhause gewartet hätte etc. 
Nächster Schritt ist dann bestimmt konnte aus Zeitgründen nicht ausgeliefert werden. 
Ist zum glück ja nur die Creative X7 die ich für den neuen Kopfhörer brauche. oO


----------



## arcDaniel (3. Dezember 2015)

@Amigafan
Alpha-Tester bezog sich nicht auf F@H, war eher allgemein auf Software bezogen... deshlab auch die Sache mit dem Feedback

Ich bin im F@H Forum angemeldet und lese dort regelmässig mit. Warum ich den Beta-Flag nutze oder angefangen habe ihn zu nutzten, kommt von meiner alten GTX680. 
Als Kepler kam, hiess es Beta oder gar nicht falten, dann kam die GTX750ti dazu, gleiches Spiel und es hat gefühlt ewigkeiten gedauert bis man ohne Flag WU's bekommen hat, welche man erfolgreich fertig falten konnte...
Kurz ich hatte schon öfters das Gefühl dass das System mit Beta-Flag besser läuft als ohne... Jedenfall was das GPU Falten angeht.

Wem half es also, denke jedem Earlyadopter einer neuen GPU Generation.

Ich würde mich auch im F@H Forum als Beta-Tester (English sehe ich jetzt nicht als Problem, vielleicht als kleine Hürde der Bequemlichkeit) melden, leider oder gott sei dank, hatte ich bis dato mit den Beta-WU's keine weiteren Problem (wo ich mein System/OC/Treiber hätte ausschliessen können), wo meine Log hätte nützlich sein können... 

Im Moment ist der Beta-Flag raus, wegen der 380X (erste WU war die Flag allerdings noch drinn, sah nicht ein nach dem die WU fast fertig war diese abzubrechen, nur weil ich vergessen hatte den Flag zu entferen), wenn die "normalen" WU's hier Probleme bereiten, teste ich allerdings ob es mit den Beta-WU's besser läuft.


----------



## JeansOn (3. Dezember 2015)

Thosch schrieb:


> Tut, mir ja leid das ich mit meiner damaligen Bemerkung hier so ein NT-Hate losgetreten habe. Ich wurde da fälschlicherweise "angeriffen". Als ich meine Überlegung einer evtl. Ursache das NT nannte ging es mir nicht um eine bestimmte Marke. Das wurde mir mal so unterstellt. Mir ging es um die (Dauer-)Leistung die das NT evtl. nicht mehr bringen könnte weil es in dem Fall zu unterdimmentioniert sein könnte, bzw. an der Leistungsgrenze lief und deswegen ausgestiegen ist (hatte ich selbst mal gehabt).
> Also lasst die NTe nun endlich mal im Grab ...



Das wirste jetzt nicht mehr los ...  NT(hosch)


----------



## Stefan84 (3. Dezember 2015)

@Amigafan, XeT:

Habe den Client jetzt mal komplett runter geworfen, Registry bereinigt und alles gelöscht was ich so gefunden habe. Client wieder neu drauf gespielt (7.4.4), alles wieder eingerichtet wie es soll.
Nur leider ist das Prblem immer noch das gleiche, sobald ich starte wird das Web-Control aufgemacht. Und das obwohl ich beim Setup ausgewählt habe das alles manuell gemacht wird. Selbst in den Settings bekomm ich es einfach nicht gelöscht, egal was ich tu:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Dezember 2015)

@Stefan84:
Autostart, regedit nachgeschaut?


----------



## Stefan84 (3. Dezember 2015)

Jepp hab ich alles gemacht. Nach dem deinstallieren hab ich auch nen Cleaner laufen lassen. Alle Daten hab ich gelöscht. Trotzdem bei jedem Rechner- bzw- F@H-Start wirft er mir das Webcontrol-Fensterauf den Monitor


----------



## Amigafan (3. Dezember 2015)

*@Stefan84*

Du mußt das Flag bei "open-web-control" auf "false" ändern.
Außerdem - Einträge dort werden mit "Remove" beseitigt.


----------



## Amigafan (3. Dezember 2015)

Doppelpost


----------



## Stefan84 (3. Dezember 2015)

@Amigafan:
das ist mir schon klar...
Aber wie ich bereits mehrfach geschrieben habe: wenn ich das mit Remove entfernt habe, bzw. auf "false" gesetzt habe, kommt es nach dem nächsten Neustart ganz von allein wieder, ohne mein Zutun!


----------



## Amigafan (3. Dezember 2015)

Hast Du an meinen ersten Tipp gedacht (Eintrag im Programm-Icon)?


----------



## Stefan84 (3. Dezember 2015)

Habe ich - dort ist nichts dergleichen hinterlegt.
Zur Verdeutlichung:


VOR einem Neustart: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

                                      Und NACH einem Neustart: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jedes Mal das gleiche Spiel...


----------



## Amigafan (4. Dezember 2015)

Was ist mit dem Eintrag im Autostart (z. B. CCleaner/Revo Uninstaller)?
Irgendwo ist nämlich der Eintrag für den Start von Web-Control vorhanden - Du mußt nur genau hinschauen.


----------



## Stefan84 (4. Dezember 2015)

Auch da ist nichts vorhanden, der einzige FAH-Hinweis ist dort bereits deaktiviert


----------



## Amigafan (4. Dezember 2015)

Sorry - Du machst irgendwo einen Fehler.
Versuche einmal folgendes:
Du entfernst *beide*  Einträge  unter dem Reiter Expert/Extra Client Options, ergänzt den Eintrag:* pause-on-start=true* und speicherst ab. 
Anschließend  beendest Du den FahClienten (kontrolliere bitte im TaskManager, ob alle FAH . . . -Prozesse verschwunden sind).
Du öffnest AppData/Roaming/FahClient *config.xml* (normalerweise mit dem IE) und kontrollierst die vorhandenen Einträge - die vorher gelöschten sollten auch hier verschwunden sein, der neue Eintrag sollte sichtbar sein.
Du startest Folding@home über das Icon - normalerweise erscheint kurze Zeit später das Symbol unten rechts in der Taskleiste.
Mit einem Rechtsklick darauf öffnet sich das Menü - es sollte zumindestens "Pause" abgehakt sein (normalerweise auch "Full").
Nun kannst Du mit der Auswahl "Advanced Control" oder "Web-Control" die entsprechende Oberfläche starten.

Das "falsche" Verhalten dürfte auf den Eintrag:  *Extra client options: client-type=advanced* zurückzuführen sein - es ist eine *Slot*-Option!


----------



## XeT (4. Dezember 2015)

Derzeit läuft die Nano stabil ohne zu murren. Der neue betatreiber scheint stabiler zu sein PPD müsste gleich sein muss ich aber noch genauer kontrollieren.


----------



## arcDaniel (4. Dezember 2015)

So hier mal der Unterschied zwischen Nvidia und AMD beim Falten, jedenfalls was ich festgestellt habe, vielleicht kann ja der ein oder andere es bestätigen oder auch nicht 

Nvidia:
-Die PPD sind fast in Stein gemeiselt. 
-Das Faltes zerrt aber sehr stark am ganzen System, so dass sogar der Desktop sich in eine Diashow verwandeln kann
-Arbeiten am PC ist nur noch begrenz möglich
-eine falsche oder schlechte Belastung der GPU und der Treiber schmiert ab

AMD:
-die PPD schwanken je nachdem wie der PC benutzt wird
-ich kann bei normaler PC Nutzung keine grossen Einschränkungen feststellen
-ausser dass beim benutzten von GPU "intensiveren" Anwendungen die PPD etwas runter geht (wenn man aber wieder nur Falten lässt, steigt die PPD wieder schnell an)

Was die Resourcenverteilung angeht scheinen hier AMD und Nvidia verschiedene Wege zu gehen.


----------



## XeT (4. Dezember 2015)

Also ich kann mit meinem pentium und 980 problemlos surfern und Videos gucken. Wobei habt ihr da Diashows? Amd core17 kann bei gaming und Videos zum Absturz führen. Aber für core21 stimmt es genau.


----------



## arcDaniel (4. Dezember 2015)

Gaming zähle ich nicht unter "normale" PC-Nutzung. Gaming und Falten gleichtzeitig lässt sich für mich nicht vereinbaren.

Nvidia: Problemlos surfen und Videos kucken ist sehr grob: Youtube (HTML5) und Firefox (ohne HW Beschleunigung) kann ich auch problemlos sagen, sobald aber ein Flash Video gestartet wird, schmiert der Treiber sehr oft ab. Minimieren/Maximieren von Fenstern geht zwar Problemlos, man merkt aber, dass es nicht so geschmeidig ist. Diashow ist schon etwas übertrieben, aber sollte das Verhalten besser veranschaulichen... 

AMD: eine core17 WU hatte ich jetzt noch nicht, bin gespannt wann ich eine Bekomme und wie es da läuft


----------



## mattinator (4. Dezember 2015)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> sobald aber ein Flash Video gestartet wird, schmiert der Treiber sehr oft ab.



Auch für den Adobe Flash Player kann (sollte) man die HW Beschleunigung deaktivieren. Im laufenden Flash Video mit der rechten Maustaste das Kontextmenü öffnen und Einstellungen auswählen, den Checkbutton für "Hardwarebeschleunigung aktivieren" ausschalten.


----------



## XeT (4. Dezember 2015)

Core17 gibt es nur wenn du die advanced client abstellst. Dann aber nur noch. Mit der 290 und nano bekomme ich mehr ppd.

Mit core21 und guter gpu, fallen die ppd um 30-40% aber spielen ging immer noch je nach spiel ist es spielbar.


----------



## arcDaniel (4. Dezember 2015)

Es stimmt, dass man fast überall die HW-Beschleunigung abschalten kann und dann auch alleine durch die CPU halbwegs vernüftig den PC während des Faltens mit einer Nvidia Karte nutzen kann.
Ziel ist es ja aber immer mehr, dass Aufgaben von der GPU übernommen werden, jedenfalls Aufgaben die der GPU besser liegen...

Im Moment habe ich noch keine Meinung welches Verhalten mir jetzt besser  gfällt. Beide herangehensweisen haben Vor+Nachteile.

Im Moment bin ich nur glücklich, dass die 380X deutlich bessere Ergebnisse bringt, als erwartet. Ok es ist kein Vergleich zu einer GTX980(ti) oder Titan X, aber genauso gut wie die GTX750ti, welche ja als Effizientswunder galt.

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, bekommen die dicken MaxII Karten aber nur soviele PPD weil sie die WU's schneller abarbeiten und somit der Bonus höher ist (Stimmt das?).


----------



## XeT (4. Dezember 2015)

Genau. Durch schneller sein und Bonus gibt es halt mehr PPD. Dadurch sind kleine Karten eigentlich ineffizient.  Die Nano und 980 sind bei 1,75-2,5k/watt


----------



## Stefan84 (4. Dezember 2015)

*@Amigafan:*

das habe ich getan, mit folgendem Ergebnis: *VOR* dem Neustart: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

         und *NACH* dem Neustart: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und dreimal darfst du raten, was sich nach einem Neustart wieder öffnet? Richtig, das *Web Control*: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie du siehst ist es so ziemlich egal was ich anstelle, die Option Web Control wird immer wieder automatisch gesetzt, egal ob sämtliche Optionen gelöscht, manuell deaktiviert oder sonst was... Von einem Fehler meinerseits würde ich da also nicht sprechen wollen. Gerne kannst du dich auch persönlich davon überzeugen, wenn du möchtest kannst du gern einmal per TV selbst auf meinen Rechner schauen


----------



## mattinator (4. Dezember 2015)

Kannst Du mal den Inhalt der FAHClient- / FAHControl-Verknüpfung posten und auf Deinem Rechner nach weiteren config.xml suchen ?


----------



## Stefan84 (4. Dezember 2015)

Gerne doch mattinator 

FAHClient-Verknüpfung: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient\HideConsole.exe" "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient\FAHClient.exe"
FAHControl-Verknüpfung: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient\FAHControl.exe"

Suche werd ich gleich mal ausführen.


----------



## arcDaniel (4. Dezember 2015)

Ich habe jetzt mit meiner 380X meine erste core17 bekommen und hier ein kurzes Fazit:

Ertrag ist mit etwa 137k PPD deutlich geringer als die core 21 (159k-162k), allerdings ist der Stromverbrauch und die Temperatur deutlich geringer.
135W (core17) vs 157W (core21)
65°C (core17) vs 69°C (core21)

Die Pro Watt Leistung schein aber in etwa gleich zu bleiben, was ich gut finde.

Wie das System sich jetzt mit core17 verhällt kann ich nicht sagen, da ich den PC jetzt gar nicht nutze, damit die Werte für Brooker nicht verfälscht werden.

Zum Verbrauch, ich habe mich beschäftigt den Idle(ohne GPU)+Bildschirm rauszurechnen mit den diversen Messungen, so brauch ich nun nur noch den Verbrauch abzulesen und 73W abzuziehen.

Ich habe im Moment Ferien und eigentlich sollte ich jetzt Kisten schleppen, allerdings ist die Abnahme (und somit Schlüsselübergabe) erst nächste Woche, schade... Aber mal wieder ein neues Stück Hardware zu testen mach auch Spass 

Edit: Noch ne Frage, ich habe im Moment ein kleines Problem, es hängt noch eine core21 in meinem System was einfach nicht hochgeladen wird... könnte es sich um ein Problem vom FAH-Server handeln?


----------



## Amigafan (4. Dezember 2015)

*@Stefan84*

Dann installiere  FahClient mal: Als Administrator/Custom Install/Nur für Dich und pausiert.
Aber vor der Neuinstallation bzw. nach der Deinstallation bitte einen Neustart durchführen.
Irgend woher kommen ja schließlich die Einträge aus "Expert" . . .


Edit
Update zum Core21:
Die Version läuft tatsächlich wesentlich stabiler und läßt tatsächlich auch noch Spielraum für manuelles OC.
Der Preis dafür kann aber heftigst ausfallen. Ein Beispiel:
WU 10495 lastet die GT 980 Ti bis zu ~82% (Standard-) TDP aus und läuft dadurch normalerweise nur "Standardtakt" von 1417MHz bei max. etwa 315W.
Durch einen zusätzlichen Lüfter am Radiator läst sich diese Grenze  verschiebenn, bei einem Test mit 1445 MHz und einer TDP von ~ 90% steigt der Gesamtverbrauch auf bis zu 350W  , dabei faltet sie aber stabil.


----------



## mattinator (4. Dezember 2015)

Stefan84 schrieb:


> FAHClient-Verknüpfung: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient\HideConsole.exe" "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient\FAHClient.exe"
> FAHControl-Verknüpfung: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient\FAHControl.exe"



Bei mir im Windows 7 ist im (Benutzer-)Autostart eine Verküpfung auf (komplett kopiert):
"C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient\HideConsole.exe" C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient\FAHClient.exe
das Startverzeichnis ist:
C:\Users\ms\AppData\Roaming\FAHClient
dort liegt auch die verwendete config.xml.


----------



## Stefan84 (4. Dezember 2015)

*@Amigafan*:
so habe ich den Client bereits 2x installiert, Ergbnis ist ja bekannt. Habe auch mit unterschiedlichen "Einstellungen" beim Setup herumprobiert -> same results.

*@mattinato*r:
genau da liegen sie bei mir auch.

Wenn es sich wider Willen nicht entfernen lässt (warum auch immer), dann muss es halt so bleiben... Ist ja nun nicht so das ich alle furz Minuten den Rechner neu starte.


----------



## Amigafan (4. Dezember 2015)

*@Stefan84*

Faltet bei Dir ein zweiter Rechner in demselben Netzwerk?
Oder - verhindern eventuell Windows oder ein Virenscanner eine Änderung von Daten?


----------



## Stefan84 (4. Dezember 2015)

Naja, der Lappi faltet noch mit - aber da ausschließlich über NaCl...
Virenscanner (Avast) hatte ich mal testweise deaktiviert, Ergebis kennt ihr ja. Wie gesagt, wenns nicht funzt dann ist es halt so.


----------



## Amigafan (4. Dezember 2015)

*@Stefan84*

Es is nichts"nur so" - dieser Eintrag im Reiter "Expert" hat seine Gründe - vor allem, da diese Einstellungen nicht in der Config erscheinen.
Das heißt - irgend ein Prozess überschreibt die Einstellungen dort - und diesen gilt es zu eliminieren.


----------



## Stefan84 (4. Dezember 2015)

Ist alles ziemlich verzwickt hier... 
Aber eine Idee hätte ich evtl noch: weiß jemand wo überall Verknüpfungen zum Clienten gelegt werden? Evtl. gibt es ja mehrere und es reicht schon aus wenn in EINER nur ein Hinweis auf den (das, diesen?)) Web Control liegt.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Dezember 2015)

So Jungs und Mädels, ich hatte auch einen erkenntnisreichen Nachmittag:

1. Zwei unterschiedliche Grafikkarten (780er + 750 Ti) funktionieren nur im 1090T-Rechner wenn die stärkere in den PCI-E-Slot 1 gesteckt werden kann > geht bei mir nicht weil der Wakü-Anschluss des Mainbords im Weg ist. 
Lösung: Eine Karte ausgebaut.

Am Nachmittag hab ich den Server wieder auf Linux (Ubuntu) umgestellt:
2. Die Titan X taktet einen Ticken höher als unter Win7. 

3. Unter Linux verursachen die Core21-Projekte weniger CPU-Last, so das die Titan X ohne zusätzliches OC nicht CPU-limitiert ist. 

4. Aufgrund der geringeren CPU-Last könnten auch die Xeon falten ohne die Titan auszubremsen. 

5. Unter Linux gibt es keine SMP-WU's die bei eingestellten 28 Threads ausgegeben werden > unter Win7 bekommt man mit 28 Threads WU's. 
Um falten zu können musste ich auf 30 erhöhen und BigSMP's nehmen.

Stromverbrauch Titan X alleine Falten 360W (P9210 630kPPD)
Titan und Xeons fallten 570W (750kPPD)

Jetzt kommt die ausgebaute Karte ins Spiel:
6. Ich brauch für den Server ein grösseres NT mit mehr Anschlüssen um die 780er einbauen zu können. 
Aufgrund des fehlenden Anschlusses hab ich jetzt die 750 Ti in den Server eingebaut und diese via Adapterkabel an ein separates Molexkabel an dem nur sie hängt angeschlossen > sind "nur" 70W dann sollte es so gehen.

7. Obwohl zwischen der Titan X und der 750 Ti leistungsmässig Welten liegen, lasten beide bei Core21 je einen Kern zu 100% aus.  
8. Dadurch das jetzt zwei Karten falten, sind sie so verteilt das jeder Xeon für eine Karte zuständig ist > würden beide vom selben Xeon versorgt würde dieser eine Turbostufe weniger hoch gehen. 

Stromverbrauch Titan X + 750 Ti 430W  (P9210 630kPPD + P9631 70kPPD =700kPPD) 

Xeons + Titan X + 750 Ti 580W aber die Titan wird aufgrund der 210MHz weniger CPU-Takt limitiert (statt 99% Auslastung 96%) > 800kPPD

9. Die grösste Punkte-Effizienz hätte ich wenn ich die 750 Ti wieder ausbaue und nur mit der Titan X falte > 630kPPD : 360W = ~1'750 PPD/W 


Aktuell lass ich mal die 750 Ti drin und überlege mir noch ob ich wirklich ein neues NT kaufen soll oder nicht > Titan X mit Wakü + 780 Poseidon = ~1 Mio-PPD bei 600W


----------



## simder (4. Dezember 2015)

A.Meier-PS3  wäre nur schön wenn mann immer P9210 630kPPD hat^^ in letzter zeit habe ich sehr oft 450k mit der Titan X


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Dezember 2015)

@simder: Hoffen wir das die nicht zu oft kommen. 


Ich bin echt gespannt, wie hoch die Titan geht wenn sie dann unter Wasser ist (Kühler sollten nächste Woche kommen). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blaubär (4. Dezember 2015)

Hey, ich hab ein Problem und zwar bekomme ich keine Bonuspunkte bei der aktuellen WU angezeigt/berechnet. Bei der letzten gabs noch welche, plötzlich nicht mehr. Hab auch keine WUs abgebrochen oder so. Wisst ihr woran das liegen könnte?
Mein aktueller Log:


Spoiler



******************************* Date: 2015-12-04 *******************************
17:56:46:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:80
17:56:47:WU00:FS01:Assigned to work server 171.64.65.105
17:56:47:WU00:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: READY gpu:0:GM206 [GeForce GTX 960] from 171.64.65.105
17:56:47:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 171.64.65.105:8080
17:56:49:WU00:FS01ownloading 122.70KiB
17:56:49:WU00:FS01ownload complete
17:56:50:WU00:FS01:Received Unit: id:00 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:7627 run:109 clone:0 gen:501 core:0x15 unit:0x000002c9664f2dd152a3c48f7884b0b2
17:56:50:WU00:FS01:Starting
17:56:50:WU00:FS01:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Seppi/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_15.fah/FahCore_15.exe -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 8232 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia
17:56:50:WU00:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 4832
17:56:50:WU00:FS01:Core PID:7476
17:56:50:WU00:FS01:FahCore 0x15 started
17:56:50:WU00:FS01:0x15:
17:56:50:WU00:FS01:0x15:*------------------------------*
17:56:50:WU00:FS01:0x15:Folding@Home GPU Core
17:56:50:WU00:FS01:0x15:Version                2.25 (Wed May 9 17:03:01 EDT 2012)
17:56:50:WU00:FS01:0x15:Build host             AmoebaRemote
17:56:50:WU00:FS01:0x15:Board Type             NVIDIA/CUDA
17:56:50:WU00:FS01:0x15:Core                   15
17:56:50:WU00:FS01:0x15:
17:56:50:WU00:FS01:0x15:Window's signal control handler registered.
17:56:50:WU00:FS01:0x15reparing to commence simulation
17:56:50:WU00:FS01:0x15:- Looking at optimizations...
17:56:50:WU00:FS01:0x15eleteFrameFiles: successfully deleted file=00/wudata_01.ckp
17:56:50:WU00:FS01:0x15:- Created dyn
17:56:50:WU00:FS01:0x15:- Files status OK
17:56:50:WU00:FS01:0x15:sizeof(CORE_PACKET_HDR) = 512 file=<>
17:56:50:WU00:FS01:0x15:- Expanded 125129 -> 503186 (decompressed 402.1 percent)
17:56:50:WU00:FS01:0x15:Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=125129 data_size=503186, decompressed_data_size=503186 diff=0
17:56:50:WU00:FS01:0x15:- Digital signature verified
17:56:50:WU00:FS01:0x15:
17:56:50:WU00:FS01:0x15roject: 7627 (Run 109, Clone 0, Gen 501)
17:56:50:WU00:FS01:0x15:
17:56:50:WU00:FS01:0x15:Assembly optimizations on if available.
17:56:50:WU00:FS01:0x15:Entering M.D.
17:56:52:WU00:FS01:0x15:Tpr hash 00/wudata_01.tpr:  3745952375 2795957421 2288568747 1466705847 4085964646
17:56:52:WU00:FS01:0x15:GPU device id=0
17:56:52:WU00:FS01:0x15:Working on Protein
17:56:52:WU00:FS01:0x15:Client config unavailable.
17:56:52:WU00:FS01:0x15:Starting GUI Server
17:57:54:WU00:FS01:0x15:Setting checkpoint frequency: 400000
17:57:54:WU00:FS01:0x15:Completed         3 out of 40000000 steps (0%).
18:02:26:WU00:FS01:0x15:Completed    400000 out of 40000000 steps (1%).
18:06:58:WU00:FS01:0x15:Completed    800000 out of 40000000 steps (2%).
18:11:29:WU00:FS01:0x15:Completed   1200000 out of 40000000 steps (3%).
18:15:59:WU00:FS01:0x15:Completed   1600000 out of 40000000 steps (4%).
18:20:30:WU00:FS01:0x15:Completed   2000000 out of 40000000 steps (5%).
18:25:00:WU00:FS01:0x15:Completed   2400000 out of 40000000 steps (6%).
18:29:31:WU00:FS01:0x15:Completed   2800000 out of 40000000 steps (7%).
18:34:01:WU00:FS01:0x15:Completed   3200000 out of 40000000 steps (8%).
18:38:32:WU00:FS01:0x15:Completed   3600000 out of 40000000 steps (9%).
18:43:03:WU00:FS01:0x15:Completed   4000000 out of 40000000 steps (10%).
18:47:34:WU00:FS01:0x15:Completed   4400000 out of 40000000 steps (11%).
18:52:04:WU00:FS01:0x15:Completed   4800000 out of 40000000 steps (12%).
18:56:35:WU00:FS01:0x15:Completed   5200000 out of 40000000 steps (13%).
19:01:05:WU00:FS01:0x15:Completed   5600000 out of 40000000 steps (14%).
19:05:37:WU00:FS01:0x15:Completed   6000000 out of 40000000 steps (15%).
19:10:11:WU00:FS01:0x15:Completed   6400000 out of 40000000 steps (16%).
19:14:42:WU00:FS01:0x15:Completed   6800000 out of 40000000 steps (17%).
19:19:11:WU00:FS01:0x15:Completed   7200000 out of 40000000 steps (18%).
19:23:42:WU00:FS01:0x15:Completed   7600000 out of 40000000 steps (19%).
19:27:56:WU00:FS01:0x15:Completed   8000000 out of 40000000 steps (20%).
19:32:05:WU00:FS01:0x15:Completed   8400000 out of 40000000 steps (21%).
19:36:30:WU00:FS01:0x15:Completed   8800000 out of 40000000 steps (22%).
19:40:55:WU00:FS01:0x15:Completed   9200000 out of 40000000 steps (23%).
19:45:20:WU00:FS01:0x15:Completed   9600000 out of 40000000 steps (24%).



Zur Zeit wird mir ein BAse Credit von 14k Punkte angezeigt, estimated credit ist genau so hoch. Der Estimated PPD liegt bei nur 46K. Sollte eigentlich doppelt bis dreifach so hoch sein. Woran kanns liegen? GPU ist voll ausgelastet.


----------



## simder (4. Dezember 2015)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @simder: Hoffen wir das die nicht zu oft kommen.
> 
> 
> Ich bin echt gespannt, wie hoch die Titan geht wenn sie dann unter Wasser ist (Kühler sollten nächste Woche kommen).
> ...



Ich tippe auf 1450 MHz bin gespannt


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Dezember 2015)

@blaubär:
Das ist ein Core15-Projekt > die haben keine Bonuspunkte


----------



## ProfBoom (4. Dezember 2015)

@Stefan84,
poste doch mal die ersten Zeilen aus dem Log bis "Trying to access database...".

@A.Meier-PS3
Titan und Xeons fallten *570W* (750kPPD)
Xeons + Titan X + 750 Ti *580W *aber die Titan wird aufgrund der 210MHz  weniger CPU-Takt limitiert (statt 99% Auslastung 96%) > 800kPPD

10W nur für die 750Ti? Sollten das 680W sein? Oder woher kommt der geringe Mehrverbrauch?

Achja, bei mir hängt eine WU seit 16 Uhr in der Sendeschleife:
18:37:48:WU00:FS00:Upload complete
18:37:48:WU00:FS00:Server responded PLEASE_WAIT (464)
18:37:48:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Failed to send results, will try again later


----------



## Stefan84 (4. Dezember 2015)

*@ProfBoom*:

guggst du 



Spoiler



*********************** Log Started 2015-12-04T12:26:31Z ***********************
12:26:31:************************* Folding@home Client *************************
12:26:31:      Website: Folding@home
12:26:31:    Copyright: (c) 2009-2014 Stanford University
12:26:31:       Author: Joseph Coffland <joseph@cauldrondevelopment.com>
12:26:31:         Args: 
12:26:31:       Config: C:/Users/Stefan/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/config.xml
12:26:31:******************************** Build ********************************
12:26:31:      Version: 7.4.4
12:26:31:         Date: Mar 4 2014
12:26:31:         Time: 20:26:54
12:26:31:      SVN Rev: 4130
12:26:31:       Branch: fah/trunk/client
12:26:31:     Compiler: Intel(R) C++ MSVC 1500 mode 1200
12:26:31:      Options: /TP /nologo /EHa /Qdiag-disable:4297,4103,1786,279 /Ox -arch:SSE
12:26:31:               /QaxSSE2,SSE3,SSSE3,SSE4.1,SSE4.2 /Qopenmp /Qrestrict /MT /Qmkl
12:26:31:     Platform: win32 XP
12:26:31:         Bits: 32
12:26:31:         Mode: Release
12:26:31:******************************* System ********************************
12:26:31:          CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4770K CPU @ 3.50GHz
12:26:31:       CPU ID: GenuineIntel Family 6 Model 60 Stepping 3
12:26:31:         CPUs: 8
12:26:31:       Memory: 15.94GiB
12:26:31:  Free Memory: 14.33GiB
12:26:31:      Threads: WINDOWS_THREADS
12:26:31:   OS Version: 6.2
12:26:31:  Has Battery: false
12:26:31:   On Battery: false
12:26:31:   UTC Offset: 1
12:26:31:          PID: 2744
12:26:31:          CWD: C:/Users/Stefan/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient
12:26:31:           OS: Windows 10 Pro
12:26:31:      OS Arch: AMD64
12:26:31:         GPUs: 1
12:26:31:        GPU 0: NVIDIA:5 GM200 [GeForce GTX 980 Ti]
12:26:31:         CUDA: 5.2
12:26:31:  CUDA Driver: 7050
12:26:31:Win32 Service: false
12:26:31:***********************************************************************
12:26:31:<config>
12:26:31:  <!-- Folding Core -->
12:26:31:  <checkpoint v='10'/>
12:26:31:  <core-priority v='low'/>
12:26:31:
12:26:31:  <!-- Folding Slot Configuration -->
12:26:31:  <client-type v='advanced'/>
12:26:31:
12:26:31:  <!-- Network -->
12:26:31:  <proxy v=':8080'/>
12:26:31:
12:26:31:  <!-- Slot Control -->
12:26:31:  <pause-on-battery v='false'/>
12:26:31:  <pause-on-start v='true'/>
12:26:31:  <power v='full'/>
12:26:31:
12:26:31:  <!-- User Information -->
12:26:31:  <passkey v='********************************'/>
12:26:31:  <team v='70335'/>
12:26:31:  <user v='Stefan84'/>
12:26:31:
12:26:31:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
12:26:31:  <slot id='1' type='GPU'>
12:26:31:    <max-packet-size v='big'/>
12:26:31:    <next-unit-percentage v='100'/>
12:26:31:    <paused v='true'/>
12:26:31:  </slot>
12:26:31:</config>
12:26:31:Trying to access database...


----------



## blaubär (4. Dezember 2015)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @blaubär:
> Das ist ein Core15-Projekt > die haben keine Bonuspunkte



Ah, das erklärt einiges 
Gibts da nen Grund dafür?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Dezember 2015)

@blaubär;
Wie die Core-Nummer schon sagt, es sind die Vorgängerprojekte mit einem entsprechendem älteren Faltcore und da gab es noch schlichtwegs keinen Bonus.

Der Bonus wurde erst mit Core18 eingeführt wenn mich eine Erinnerung nicht täuscht.

@ProfBoom:
Der geringe Mehrverbrauch hat mich auch gewundert. 
 Ich vermute dadurch das die Titan bei dem Szenario nicht voll belastet wird und die Xeons am Anschlag laufen aber ständig Leistung von den faltenden Kerne abzapfen müssen, der Verbrauch nicht so sehr in die Höhe geht wie er eigentlich müsste.

Mit 2 CPU-Client à 14 Threads würde der Verbrauch vermutlich auf 640W steigen, da die Xeons dann nicht am Anschlag laufen würde > kanns ja mal noch testen.


----------



## Amigafan (4. Dezember 2015)

*@Stefan84*

Du hast den Eintrag:
<--Folding Slot Configuration--> : client-type= advanced - wie kommt der dahin?
Warum beginnst Du nicht endlich einmal, eine Grundeinstellung zu nutzen - und da gehört dieser Eintrag nicht hin!
Wenn,  dann wird dieser Eintrag unter "Advanced Control/Configure/Slots/GPU in  "Configure folding slot" im "Feld Extra slot options (Experts only)"   eingetragen!
Siehe hier (grau unterlegt!):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*@ProfBoom*

Das Problem ist bereits gemeldet, denn auch bei mit warten 2 WU´s auf den Upload (und das schon wesentlich länger).    

Siehe hier: https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=28353


----------



## Stefan84 (4. Dezember 2015)

@Amigafan:
wie ich nun bereits *MEHRFACH* darauf hingewiesen habe ist es völlig irrelevant für mein Problem ob das da steht oder nicht! Es kommt mit oder ohne diesen Eintrag.

Mal wieder EDIT:
Neustart mit diesen Einstellungen -> Fenster da.
Alle options gelöscht (wirklich alle!) -> Fenster wieder da.

Ergo keinerlei Auswirkungen...


----------



## mattinator (4. Dezember 2015)

@*Stefan84*
Hast die config.xml mal in einem besseren Editor (Notepad++ o.Ä.) angesehen ? Vllt. sind irgendwelche Einträge / Sonderzeichen drin, die der Browser nicht anzeigt. Pack die config.xml mal bitte in eine Zip-Datei und lade sie hoch. Könnte auch sein, dass in der C:\ProgramData\FAHClient\FAHControl.db etwas drinsteht. Könntest mal den Client beenden, Prüfen, ob wirklich alle FAH-Prozesse beendet sind, die FAHControl.db löschen (verschieben) und dann den FAHClient wieder starten.

Kann auch sein, dass hier die Ursache / Lösung steht: Disable web-control at app start & internet remote access for f@h clients?.
Prüf mal alle Startmenü-Eintrage von Folding, nicht nur den Autostart-Eintrag und entferne am Ende "--open-web-control", wenn es irgendwo auftaucht.
Die Verknüpfungen können für Dein Profil bzw. alle Benutzer unter folgenden Verzeichnissen sein (Startup bzw. Folding-Unterverzeichnis):
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs
C:\Users\DEINNAME\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs

EDIT: --open-web-control sollte bisher bei Dir im Fehlerfall auch am Anfang des Logs in der Zeile mit "...        Args: ..." und auf dem Systeminfo-Reiter von FAHControl auftauchen.


----------



## Stefan84 (4. Dezember 2015)

@*mattinator:

*Jau, da hammer's Der letzte von dir genannte Pfad war offenbar die Ursache allen Übels, in der dort enthaltenen Verknüpfung lag der Fehler: "- open-web-control"  Ich hab zwar so einige Verknüpfungen gefunden, aber diese entweder nicht oder ich habe sie schlicht übersehen... Nachdem ich das jetzt entfernt habe und den Rechner (mal wieder) neu gestartet habe, taucht das Web-Fenster nun endlich nicht mehr auf. 
In der Zeile "Args:" stand leider die ganze Zeit nichts, sie war leer.
Was ich mich jetzt nur frage: wie viele Verknüpfungen legt F@H eigentlich wo an? Ich habe ja nun so 7-8 Stück gefunden...
Ich danke euch für die Hilfe, dieses hartnäckige Problem doch noch in den Griff zu bekommen!


----------



## blaubär (5. Dezember 2015)

*A.Meier-PS3,

*
vielen Dank für deine Erklärung! Ich wusste nicht dass das Bonussystem erst später eingeführt wurde. Kann es sein, dass mit der Einstellung "*max-packet-size" = "small" *eher diese 15er-WUs bearbeitet werden? Ich hab das eingestellt, damit ich kleinere WUs bekomme und diese in einem Rutsch fertig berechnen lassen kann, damit ich eigentlich einen höheren Bonus bekomme - blöd nur wenn es keinen Bonus dafür gibt  Denn wenn ich zocken will, muss ich pausieren und das schlägt sich leider in den Punkten nieder.


----------



## mattinator (5. Dezember 2015)

Stefan84 schrieb:


> Was ich mich jetzt nur frage: wie viele Verknüpfungen legt F@H eigentlich wo an? Ich habe ja nun so 7-8 Stück gefunden...



Wenn man die Installation für das eigene Profil und bei einer erneuten Installation für alle Nutzer macht, hat man die Startmenü-Einträge wahrscheinlich doppelt. Da würde wahrscheinlich nur eine vorherige Deinstallation Abhilfe schaffen. Ob diese jedoch optional oder immer die aktuelle Konfiguration (config.xml) bestehen lässt, weiß ich nicht.

EDIT: Habe die Version 0.0.14 des Core_21 in das Verzeichnis der Standard-Cores kopiert, wieder auf advanced umgeschaltet und die GPU-Clock wieder etwas angehoben. Das erste 9704-er Projekt hat auch ohne zu meckern den 0.0.14 genommen und läuft bisher stabil mit ca. der gleichen TPF wie mit der Core_21-Version 0.0.12. Mal schauen, wie es dann bei den kritischeren Projekten 96[234]* aussieht.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Dezember 2015)

blaubär schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass mit der Einstellung "*max-packet-size" = "small" *eher diese 15er-WUs bearbeitet werden? Ich hab das eingestellt, damit ich kleinere WUs bekomme und diese in einem Rutsch fertig berechnen lassen kann, damit ich eigentlich einen höheren Bonus bekomme - blöd nur wenn es keinen Bonus dafür gibt  Denn wenn ich zocken will, muss ich pausieren und das schlägt sich leider in den Punkten nieder.


Ja, ist so das eher 15er kommen > dadurch das die 15er keinen Bonus haben, kannst aber fürs Zocken pausieren ohne das du Punkte verlierst. 
Hat halt den Nachteil das sie aufgrund des fehlenden Bonus nicht so gut honoriert sind. 


Hab wieder ein paar Erkenntnisse:
1. Die 750 Ti geht unter Linux aktuell besser als unter Windows > 87kPPD zu 80kPPD
2. Hab mir vorhin mal den Spass erlaubt und den Lüfter der Titan bei 100% fixiert  > anstelle der obligatorischen 83°C und ~1220MHz waren es nur 66°C bei 1320MHz


----------



## arcDaniel (5. Dezember 2015)

Ich weiss ja nicht wie die core15 im Moment laufen, als ich aber noch mit Nvidia faltete habe ich sie gehast. Neben den niedrigen PPD, da kein Bonus, wurde die GPU auch deutlich wärmer.


----------



## blaubär (5. Dezember 2015)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ja, ist so das eher 15er kommen > dadurch das die 15er keinen Bonus haben, kannst aber fürs Zocken pausieren ohne das du Punkte verlierst.
> Hat halt den Nachteil das sie aufgrund des fehlenden Bonus nicht so gut honoriert sind.



Da pausiere ich aber lieber WUs mit Bonus und bekomme trotz Punkteabzug immer noch mehr Punkte gegenüber den 15er WUs.


----------



## ZobRombie (5. Dezember 2015)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Hab wieder ein paar Erkenntnisse:
> 1. Die 750 Ti geht unter Linux aktuell besser als unter Windows > 87kPPD zu 80kPPD



Gut zu wissen, wollte ich mich hinterher nämlich auch dran setzen und Linux draufbügeln. Ich habe mir aus dem Forum einen Celeron G1820T gekauft und hab die letzten Tage auch mal etwas auf PPD und Verbrauch geachtet und bin mit der 750Ti unter Win8.1 auf rund 70Watt für 75-80k PPD gekommen. Welche Distribution nutzt du?


----------



## JeansOn (5. Dezember 2015)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Hab wieder ein paar Erkenntnisse:
> 1. Die 750 Ti geht unter Linux aktuell besser als unter Windows > 87kPPD zu 80kPPD
> 2. Hab mir vorhin mal den Spass erlaubt und den Lüfter der Titan bei 100% fixiert  > anstelle der obligatorischen 83°C und ~1220MHz waren es nur 66°C bei 1320MHz



*Mir gefallen solche Beiträge sehr, A.Meier, sogar sehr sehr gut.*

Was ich nur nicht verstehe ist, warum diese Erkenntnis nicht in einem herausgehobenen Thread über Linux aufbewahrt wird. Wahrscheinlich aus Bequemlichkeit oder so. Aber hoffentlich nicht aus Spionagebefürchtungen anderer Teams heraus. Denn die falten ja auch für einen guten Zweck; sry, aber ich sehe das Konkurrenzgeschehen ganz entspannt, unter diesem Aspekt. Dagegen würden Rückkehrer und Einsteiger zu unserem Team auf das performende Linux hingewiesen.  
"~10% ist doch etwas. 11 Tage falten und der 12. Tag ist ein zusätzlicher Bonustag. Für USER und TEAM" *ganz laut brüll* 
Ich selber habe das nun begriffen. Bei einer HW-Änderung sollte das zu gegebener Zeit dann auch meinerseits Berücksichtigung finden.
Bei Dir gehe ich von UBUNTU 14.04LTS aus. Viele andere haben MINT, das performt dann wohl ähnlich. ...

EDIT: So geht es, wenn man sich privat währen dem Post ablenken läßt, ZobRombie war schneller.


----------



## Amigafan (5. Dezember 2015)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> . . .
> 2. Hab mir vorhin mal den Spass erlaubt und den Lüfter der Titan bei 100% fixiert  > anstelle der obligatorischen 83°C und ~1220MHz waren es nur 66°C bei 1320MHz



Ich möchte nicht wissen, welchen Lärm dabei die Grafikkarte macht. 
Was  mich allerdings interessiert: Welche Treiberversion hast Du genutzt und  welche Anleitung zur Installation (meine 980 Ti soll ja auch  "umziehen")?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Dezember 2015)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Was  mich allerdings interessiert: Welche Treiberversion hast Du genutzt und  welche Anleitung zur Installation (meine 980 Ti soll ja auch  "umziehen")?


Treiberversion 346.96
Anleitung > mattinator fragen


----------



## simder (5. Dezember 2015)

hab auch mal ein wenig probiert und der Takt läuft stabil mehr unter Luft will ich nicht probieren es wird dann auch zu laut^^
aber 1400 mHZ sind null Problem und da werden auch große Wus zu kleinen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Dezember 2015)

Da bin echt gespannt was dann unter Wasser geht > die 1330MHz waren noch ohne manuelles OC.


----------



## simder (5. Dezember 2015)

das prob ist das du ab ein gewissen Mass das Bios bearbeiten musst .
aber 1450 MHz sollten unter Wasser null Problem sein ab 1500 Mhz wird es interessant


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Dezember 2015)

Bios hab ich nicht vor zu bearbeiten > das was geht ohne dran zu schrauben ist mein Ziel.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Dezember 2015)

Zufälligerweise falten die Titan X und die 750 Ti gerade das gleiche Projekt (P9207):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


1. Die Titan X ist 3,6X schneller als die 750 Ti, 
2. kommt aber auf das 7,2-fache der PPD,
3. bekommt am Ende dieser WU das 2-fache der Punkte.

Ich weiss ja wie sich die PPD berechnen, aber in der Praxis ganz schöne verwirrende Zahlen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stefan84 (6. Dezember 2015)

Wahrscheinlich wird aus einem großen Lostopf gezogen und dann entsprechend zugeordnet 
Ich werde an der Taktschraube jetzt nix mehr drehen, meine 980 Ti läuft absolut flüssig und stabil bei 1354 MHz, das bei einer Temperatur von ~55-62°C. Hab keine Lust das mir wieder was abraucht, tut nich Not.


----------



## XeT (6. Dezember 2015)

Naja du bekommst schon mehr PPD durch schneller sein rein von Basecredit weil du mehrere Faltest. Dann bekommst du nochmal Bonus weil du schneller Faltest. Der Bonus wirkt dann nochmals öfter weil du ja mehr WUs faltest.

Nun aber zu meinem Problem: 

04:05:21:WU00:FS01:Upload complete
04:05:21:WU00:FS01:Server responded WORK_QUIT (404)
04:05:21:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Server did not like results, dumping
04:05:21:WU00:FS01:Cleaning up
04:06:55:WU01:FS01:0x17:Complete

Ich falte wirklich 100% ohne anzeichen von Fehlern und dann bekomm ich genau 0 Punkte dafür. Was geht denn bitte ab oO


----------



## arcDaniel (6. Dezember 2015)

@XeT
Wieder mit der Nano? Wenn ja scheint das etwas nicht zu stimmen, finde es komisch wie viele Fehler du bekommst...


----------



## XeT (6. Dezember 2015)

Keine Ahnung was da los ist. Wu gerade abgeschlossen gleiches Spiel. Dabei gab es vorher keine Probleme mehr. Das der Treiber abschmiert ok, aber das ich 2 WUs zu 100% Falte und dafür genau nichts bekomme. Auser 30cent Rechnung ist nicht nett


beide waren Project 9201

ok ich habe jetzt schon 2 andere Gefunden mit genau der gleichen WU und dem gleiche Fehler.
Beide nutzten Pitcairne Pro und Tahiti PRo


----------



## arcDaniel (6. Dezember 2015)

@XeT
Welchen Treiber nutzt du?

Ich habe gestern 2 9201 ohne Probleme mit meiner Tonga XT gefaltet. Nutze den letzten Crimson 15.11.1 Hotfix treiber.


----------



## mattinator (6. Dezember 2015)

XeT schrieb:


> 04:05:21:WU00:FS01:Upload complete
> 04:05:21:WU00:FS01:Server responded WORK_QUIT (404)
> 04:05:21:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Server did not like results, dumping
> 04:05:21:WU00:FS01:Cleaning up
> ...



Das ist ein Problem des Servers, hat nichts mit Deinem Rechner zu tun. Unter Linux aktiviere ich für diese Fälle in der Firewall eine Regel mit "ZURÜCKWEISEN" für den entsprechenden Workserver, bis das Problem beseitigt ist. Im Stanford-Folding-Forum mal nach dem Workserver (TCP/IP-Adresse aus log) suchen, da solltest Du entsprechende Hinweise auf dessen Problem finden.


----------



## XeT (6. Dezember 2015)

Ich ja erst einmal auf core21 ungestellt. Mal gucken wenn die wieder gut laufen lass ich die.


----------



## arcDaniel (6. Dezember 2015)

So jetzt wo alles so schön unter Windows läuft, hat mit die Linux Lust wieder gepackt.

Bin dabei openSUSE Tumbleweed zu laden und werde diesen auf einer separaten HDD intallieren. Und hier habe ich eine kleine off-topic Frage:
Die Platte welche ich nutzen werde, werde ich nicht einbauen, habe am Gehäuse ein externen Sata-Port. Ziel ist es wenn die Platte nicht drinn ist, der PC läuft als hätte er Linux nie gesehen. So nun zur eigentlichen Frage, ist es möglich GRUB auf der externen Platte zu installieren ohne dass mir der Windows MBR zerschossen wird?

Bin auch hier wieder gespannt wie gut sich das Falten mittlerweile unter Linux gestaltet. Mit openSUSE und dann noch als Tumbleweed habe ich mir nicht den leichtesten Weg ausgesucht, aber wo ist der Spass wenn man nicht auf die ein oder andere Hürde trifft...


----------



## XeT (6. Dezember 2015)

SO nach dem der core21 sich mit zocken nicht vertragen wollte hab ich wieder auf 17 gewechselt.  Wiede rproject 9201 wenn das wieder nicht klappt  lass ichs heute mit der nano sein.


----------



## mattinator (6. Dezember 2015)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> So nun zur eigentlichen Frage, ist es möglich GRUB auf der externen Platte zu installieren ohne dass mir der Windows MBR zerschossen wird?



Im Prinzip schon, allerdings musst Du das bei der Installation dann manuell konfigurieren. Oder Du entfernst einfach bei der Installation alle anderen Festplatten. Allerdings musst Du dann wahrscheinlich nach dem Anstecken der Platte in's BIOS oder wenigstens in die Boot-Auswahl und diese als Boot-Platte auszuwählen.


----------



## arcDaniel (6. Dezember 2015)

mattinator schrieb:


> Im Prinzip schon, allerdings musst Du das bei der Installation dann manuell konfigurieren. Oder Du entfernst einfach bei der Installation alle anderen Festplatten. Allerdings musst Du dann wahrscheinlich nach dem Anstecken der Platte in's BIOS oder wenigstens in die Boot-Auswahl und diese als Boot-Platte auszuwählen.


Du hast mir eine gute Idee gegeben mit dem Abstecken, allerdings kann ich auch einfacher im Bios die SATA Ports deaktiveren... DANKE!

Ziel ist es, dass ich als Boot Menu das vom Bios selbst (F12) nehmen kann und da die Linux Platte einfach auswählen kann, wenn die Platte aber nicht angehangen ist, alles wie jetzt funktioniert.


----------



## mattinator (6. Dezember 2015)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> allerdings kann ich auch einfacher im Bios die SATA Ports deaktiveren... DANKE!



Würde ich mich aber trotzdem nicht drauf verlassen, lieber vor der Formatierung noch einmal schauen, welche Festplatten gefunden wurden.


----------



## arcDaniel (6. Dezember 2015)

mattinator schrieb:


> Würde ich mich aber trotzdem nicht drauf verlassen, lieber vor der Formatierung noch einmal schauen, welche Festplatten gefunden wurden.



Bis jetzt klappt alles, im Boot-Menu vom Bios wurden die SSD mit Windows nicht aufgelistet und während der Installation war sie auch nicht auswählbar.

Die Installation ist aber noch am laufen, da ich mich für eine Netzwerkinstallation entschieden habe. Finde das bei openSUSE toll, da dann sofort die aktuellen Pakete geladen werden und man nicht nach der Installation noch etliche Updates laden muss...
Erster Versuch mit Tumbleweed gin in die Hose: GPU funktionierte nicht richtig und nach der nicht erfolgreichen installation des Treibers, gin gar nichts mehr, bekam nicht mal mehr den Terminal zu Gesicht. Versuche es jetzt doch nochmal mit Leap.


----------



## XeT (6. Dezember 2015)

kann ich unter Windows ip's sperren?
3mal Server Dumping mit der Nano. So werde ich sicher nicht weiter "falten"(wird ja nicht gezählt)


----------



## Uwe64LE (6. Dezember 2015)

Apropos Dumping:


> 19:20:07:WU00:FS01:Upload 30.56%19:20:13:WU00:FS01:Upload 79.01%
> 19:20:16:WU00:FS01:Upload complete
> 19:20:16:WU00:FS01:Server responded WORK_QUIT (404)
> 19:20:16:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Server did not like results, dumping
> 19:20:16:WU00:FS01:Cleaning up



Da das Problem offenbar mehrere Falter betrifft, mach ich meine Kiste mal nen Tag aus.
Zum Verschwenden von Strom ist mir mein Geld zu schade.


----------



## ProfBoom (6. Dezember 2015)

Ich denke, dass Windows 10 das kann. Ob es bei Win7 auch schon klappt weiß ich nicht.
Guck mal in den erweiterten Firewall Einstellungen. Da kannst du eine neue Regel anlegen. Dann wählst du Benutzerdefiniert und klickst dich durch.
Unter anderem kann man dort auch die IP angeben und danach entscheiden, dass der Datenverkehr geblockt werden soll.


----------



## XeT (6. Dezember 2015)

Ok danke dir, dann kann ich sicher heute Nacht weiter falten


----------



## mattinator (6. Dezember 2015)

ProfBoom schrieb:


> Unter anderem kann man dort auch die IP angeben und danach entscheiden, dass der Datenverkehr geblockt werden soll.



Das Problem mit der Windows Firewall ist, dass sie (meines Wissens) nur die "Blocking" Funktion hat. D.h. bei einem Connect-Versuch "landet" der, in diesem Falle Folding-, Client im Timeout. Damit kommt er "nicht so gut" zurecht. In meiner Linux Firewall gibt es die Möglichkeiten "Ablehnen" (Zurückweisen) oder "Verbieten", wobei Letzteres der zumindest mit Folding problematischen Blocking-Funktion von Windows entspricht.
Ansonsten ist der Vorschlag von *Uwe64LE* wohl die beste Lösung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Dezember 2015)

Langsam aber sicher überlege ich es mir wirklich noch einen neues NT für den Server zu kaufen:
In meinem Arbeitszimmer hab ich den Heizköper abgestellt und heize nur mit dem Server > die 100W die er jetzt weniger verbraucht, machen sich mit guten 2°C weniger bemerkbar.


----------



## Kashura (7. Dezember 2015)

ich bekomm die ganze Zeit das hier:
06:41:54:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.204:80': Empty work server assignment
06:41:54:ERROR:WU00:FS01:Exception: Could not get an assignment


----------



## mattinator (7. Dezember 2015)

Den Folding-Client mal komplett beenden und neu starten, vllt. hilft's. Ansonsten hat der Server keine Projekte und auf Gund des client-type nimmt er keinen anderen assignment server. Vllt. den client-type wechseln advanced <-> normal.


----------



## Kashura (7. Dezember 2015)

mattinator schrieb:


> Den Folding-Client mal komplett beenden und neu starten, vllt. hilft's. Ansonsten hat der Server keine Projekte und auf Gund des client-type nimmt er keinen anderen assignment server. Vllt. den client-type wechseln advanced <-> normal.



Edit: habs gefunden mal sehen obs geht


----------



## arcDaniel (7. Dezember 2015)

So eingentlich mochte ich openSUSE immer, aber die aktuellen Verionen? naja!
Ich habe mich nun für Kubuntu 16.04 (daily-live) entschieden und hier ging alles Problemlos.

FAH läuft allerdings sind die PPD im Moment sehr denen von Windows ähnlich. Weder merklich besser aber auch nicht schlechter.

Kenns jemand von euch einen guten Hardware Monitor (am liebsten Qt Basis) für Linux? es nervt etwas, dass dich die Temperaturen nicht im Auge habe...


----------



## Kashura (7. Dezember 2015)

mit advanced faltet er wieder jetzt. Frag mich was das war


----------



## arcDaniel (7. Dezember 2015)

Kashura schrieb:


> mit advanced faltet er wieder jetzt. Frag mich was das war



Mögliche erklärung; wegen der Probleme Serverseitig, welche keine fertigen WU mehr angenommen haben (Server out of Space laut FAH Forum), werden sie einfach keine WU's mehr zuweisen damit, die Leute keinen Strom verschwenden. Ich hatte über Nacht auch eine WU welche sich im Nichts aufgelöst hat... XeT kann auch ein Lied davon singen... Auf Advanced bekommst du ja auch core21 WU's

Zu Linux, obwohl ich nicht den Beta-Flag nutze, habe ich nun aber core21 0.0.14 erhalten, der ist aber in Rekordzeit aus der Beta genommen worden...


----------



## Mr.Knister (7. Dezember 2015)

@arcDaniel:

Schau mal hier rein -> Lm-sensors im Ubuntuusers-Wiki

ksensors ist vielleicht einen Blick wert.
Am wichtigsten ist, dass der/die Überwachungschip/s mit sensors-detect richtig erkannt und die entsprechenden Module geladen werden. Ist das nicht der Fall, musst Du recherchieren, was bei Dir verbaut ist und das Modul von Hand laden.


----------



## mattinator (7. Dezember 2015)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Kenns jemand von euch einen guten Hardware Monitor (am liebsten Qt Basis) für Linux? es nervt etwas, dass dich die Temperaturen nicht im Auge habe...



Ich habe mir conky mit nvidia-settings "zurechtgeschustert".


----------



## arcDaniel (7. Dezember 2015)

Danke schon mal für die Tips! CPU sind kein Problem, nur für die AMD GPU's gibt es nichts wirklich einfaches...

Ich werde aber ab morgen wieder über Windows falten. Mit Linux sind die PPD doch um einiges höher. Ich denke aber, dass dies kein generales Problem vom core17/21 ist, oder von Linux selbst, sondern eher von der Treiberunterstützung für GCN1.2 GPU's unter Linux ist.

Hier hoffe ich dass die neuen Crimson Treiber bald in den Repo's auftauchen (Grund warum ich mich für 16.04 entschieden habe, da müssten die am ehesten kommen)

Treiber sind mit openSUSE kein Problem, da hat Sebastian Siebert ein super Script, allerdings habe ich es nicht fertig gebracht FAHClient/Control unter openSUSE sauber zum laufen zu bringen... Ich mag openSUSE, zum anderen war ich noch immer von rpm und dessen Konfliktlösungen genervt...
Edit: habe hier noch eine platte liegen, denke da wandert openSUSE drauf und ich versuche es nochmal, scheint eigentlich nur eine unstimmigkeit mit der Python Version zu geben, das müsste ich aber hinbekommen.


----------



## XeT (8. Dezember 2015)

so core17 ist noch gesperrt nun gibt's core21 für die Nano. Genug Schonfrist nun darf gefaltet werden.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Dezember 2015)

Vorausgesetzt ich habe nicht so ein Glück wie Stefan84 mit dem Paketdienst, sollte meine Kühler heute kommen.

Leider hab ich morgen geachtet das der Einbau nicht so ganz reibungslos über die Bühne gehen wird > die Titan X ist ne RMA-Karte  bei der was ausgetauscht wurde und nun ein paar Lötfinen auf der Rückseite ein paar mm überstehen.


----------



## arcDaniel (8. Dezember 2015)

@A.Meier-PS3
Dafür war die Titan X vielleicht auch so günstig... stellen diese Lötfinen denn ein Problem dar?

@all
Mein Linux Falten stellt sich komlizierter raus als gedacht:
Bei openSUSE Leap habe ich nun FAHClient/Control erfolgreich installiert bekommen, allerdings war es nicht möglich auch nur eine einzige WU zu falten, core21 (core17 werden ja im Moment keine zugewiesen) startet zwar, allerding schlägt sofort die CPU Last in die höhe und die WU verabschiedet sich ohne dass die GPU üBerhaupt angefangen hat zu arbeiten, ok vielleicht ein Problem von openSUSE, deshalb wieder mal Kubuntu gestartet, wo ich gerstern erfolgreich ein paar WU's gefaltet habe und bis jetzt auch nichts mehr am System geändert hatte (keine Updates) und hier das gleiche Problem, rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.......

Das gute ist, dass es scheinbar nicht an openSUSE liegt, denn ich bevorzuge eine diese Distro.

Edit: gerade als ich diesen Post fertig hatte, bekam ich ohne Advanced(oder Beta)-Flag eine core21 geladen (Kubuntu), welche scheinbar die GPU arbeiten lässt... wenn diese nun fertig ist, gleiches Spiel unter openSUSE


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Dezember 2015)

@arcDaniel:
Es könnte sein das sie so hoch sind dass sie an der Backplate anstoßen > sagen kann ich das heute Abend wenn ich dann umbaue.

Drei Lösungen dieser Herausforderung hab ich schon.


----------



## arcDaniel (8. Dezember 2015)

@A.Meier-PS3
Mich würde ein Foto interessieren wie diese "Reparatur" aussieht. Habe eigentlich noch nie eine RMA Platine mit Reparatur gesehen. Ok selbst modifierte PCB habe ich schon genübe gesehen, eine RMA Reparatur sollte aber um einiges sauberer sein...

@all
Kubuntu muss bei mir jetzt bis morgen Laufen die WU welche ich mir eingefangen habe ist eine core21 11410 und diese brauch fast 18Stunden bis sie durch ist! Jetzt habe ich sie angefangen, dann bringe ich es auch zu ende


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Dezember 2015)

@arcDaniel:
Ich glaube schon das es ne RMA-Reperatur ist:
Lötstellen sehen aus wie von einem Fachmann gemacht.
Laut Garantie/Lieferschein ist die Karte im Mai dieses Jahres gekauft worden > noch fasst 1,5 Jahre Garantie.

Foto mach ich heute Abend.


----------



## arcDaniel (8. Dezember 2015)

Ich bin schon auf das Foto neugierig...

Mal wieder ne Off-Topic Frage: ich habe mich doch an die SSD mehr gewöhnt als gedacht, und Linux auf einer alten HDD zu betreiben, naja was soll man sagen, merkern auf sehr hohen Nieveau.
Wollte nun eine kleine SSD 120gb, so billig wie möglich bestellen, das würde eine Kingston V300 oder ein Sandisk SSD Plus in Frage kommen, was meint ihr kann man da 40-50 Euro was falsch machen, oder sollte man doch schon die 240GB nehmen kostet 1/3 mehr...


----------



## XeT (8. Dezember 2015)

Wenn du nur damit faltest nimm die kleine. Eigentlich machen die 2450/256gb mehr Sinn wegen dem Preis/Leistung. Da du aber schon maximale Leistung hast geht Preis/Leistung nur rauf. Für den allgemeinen gebrauch Mindens 250 in speziellen fall wie hier 120. Die kleinen sind meist auch etwas langsamer aber wenns um den Start von PC und Programmen geht kein unterschied.


----------



## FlyingPC (8. Dezember 2015)

Kannst auch diese hier nehmen: Zotac SSD 120GB, SATA (ZTSSD-A4P-120G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Loebstraus (8. Dezember 2015)

Ich bin mal gespannt wie lange meine Samsung SSD läuft ich habe eine 850pro mit 256GByte drin die hat laut dem Samsung Tool bisher 1tb geschrieben


----------



## arcDaniel (8. Dezember 2015)

Ich weiss es noch nicht, bin ganz durcheinander, habe im Moment wieder so eine Knauserphase, wo ich unbedingt etwas kaufen möchte, es ist aber alles zu teuer, obwohl es eigentlich gar nicht teuer ist...

Im Moment musste ich das GPU-Linux-Falten Stoppen, das geht im Moment gar nicht, jedenfalls alles andere als zuverlässig. Glaube AMD hat da noch etwas Arbeit mit den Treibern vor sich, allerdings scheint denen im Moment ihr opensource Treiber für GCN1.2 GPU's, welcher in Kernel 4.5 enthalten sein wird, wichtiger zu sein... An sich ist dies eine gute Sache, nur ist es für mich im Moment nicht der passende Moment um Moralappostel zu spielen 

Nochmal zu SSD ich habe im Moment eine Samsung 830 512gb von Oktober 2012 und die funktioniert noch wie am ersten Tag


----------



## XeT (8. Dezember 2015)

Also ich will mir immer noch mehr einbauen in den Falt pc und gaming. Aber dann sag ich: HALT 14/16nm ZEN und Artic-Island. Dann weiß ich worauf ich warte und mir mein Geld bis dahin spare. Dafür wird dann richtig aufgerüstet


----------



## brooker (8. Dezember 2015)

Zum Thema ssd. Amazon hat ne 32GB Scan Disk für 34 Euro nen.  Die ist schnell und soll haltbar sein. Die hatte ich für meine Tests u.a. auch


----------



## arcDaniel (8. Dezember 2015)

XeT schrieb:


> Also ich will mir immer noch mehr einbauen in den Falt pc und gaming. Aber dann sag ich: HALT 14/16nm ZEN und Artic-Island. Dann weiß ich worauf ich warte und mir mein Geld bis dahin spare. Dafür wird dann richtig aufgerüstet



Ja auf Zen warte ich auch und wird gekauft, egal wie es aussieht. Schlimmer wie der Bulldozer Launch kann es nicht werden  Und Nachträglich gesehen ist jetzt sogar ein FX-8350 gar nicht sooo schlecht. Leider fehlen der Plattform AM3+ mittlerweile zuviele Key-Features...



brooker schrieb:


> Zum Thema ssd. Amazon hat ne 32GB Scan Disk für 34 Euro nen.  Die ist schnell und soll haltbar sein. Die hatte ich für meine Tests u.a. auch



Wieder auf den den Beinen? Zur SSD, hier hat man aber ein Miserables P/L Verhältnis, die 120GB koster nur 46Euro...


----------



## Abductee (8. Dezember 2015)

Selbst wenn man nicht mehr braucht würd ich keine 32GB SSD neu kaufen.
Bei den Cyber Monday`s gabs einige 256GB Varianten um ~70€.


----------



## brooker (8. Dezember 2015)

Leider nicht. Versuche mit dem Handy wenn es geht dran zu bleiben. 
Ist halt eine Ansichtssache. Warum Held für Speicherplatz ausgeben den man nicht braucht? Oder, dass Angebot ist günstig uns nehme ich mit.
Die 15 Euro nen fehlen evtl wo anders


----------



## Stefan84 (8. Dezember 2015)

Kennt jemand dieses Problem? (achtet auf die GPU-Auslastung):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn das eintritt ruckelt der ganze Rechner wie Hulle, selbst Fenster maxi- und minimieren geht dann nur extrem stockend und ruckelnd. Kann das Problem nur beheben indem ich den Clienten pausiere und dann neu starte... Kommt ab und an mal vor, ist aber nicht reproduzierbar. Im Log steht dazu auch nichts.



Spoiler



16:40:46:FS01:Unpaused
16:40:46:WU01:FS01:Starting
16:40:46:WU01:FS01:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Stefan/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_21.fah/FahCore_21.exe -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 6340 -checkpoint 10 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia
16:40:46:WU01:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 6356
16:40:46:WU01:FS01:Core PID:5004
16:40:46:WU01:FS01:FahCore 0x21 started
16:40:46:WU01:FS01:0x21:*********************** Log Started 2015-12-08T16:40:46Z ***********************
16:40:46:WU01:FS01:0x21roject: 9211 (Run 0, Clone 56, Gen 21)
16:40:46:WU01:FS01:0x21:Unit: 0x00000037664f2dd055ee286bf427ff10
16:40:46:WU01:FS01:0x21:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
16:40:46:WU01:FS01:0x21:Machine: 1
16:40:46:WU01:FS01:0x21igital signatures verified
16:40:46:WU01:FS01:0x21:Folding@home GPU Core21 Folding@home Core
16:40:46:WU01:FS01:0x21:Version 0.0.12
16:40:46:WU01:FS01:0x21:  Found a checkpoint file
16:40:50:Removing old file 'configs/config-20151204-224842.xml'
16:40:50:Saving configuration to config.xml
16:40:50:<config>
16:40:50:  <!-- Folding Core -->
16:40:50:  <checkpoint v='10'/>
16:40:50:  <core-priority v='low'/>
16:40:50:
16:40:50:  <!-- Network -->
16:40:50:  <proxy v=':8080'/>
16:40:50:
16:40:50:  <!-- Slot Control -->
16:40:50:  <pause-on-battery v='false'/>
16:40:50:  <pause-on-start v='true'/>
16:40:50:
16:40:50:  <!-- User Information -->
16:40:50:  <passkey v='********************************'/>
16:40:50:  <team v='70335'/>
16:40:50:  <user v='Stefan84'/>
16:40:50:
16:40:50:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
16:40:50:  <slot id='1' type='GPU'>
16:40:50:    <client-type v='advanced'/>
16:40:50:    <max-packet-size v='big'/>
16:40:50:    <next-unit-percentage v='100'/>
16:40:50:  </slot>
16:40:50:</config>
16:41:37:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1100000 out of 2500000 steps (44%)
16:41:37:WU01:FS01:0x21:Temperature control disabled. Requirements: single Nvidia GPU, tmax must be < 110 and twait >= 900
16:45:57:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1125000 out of 2500000 steps (45%)
16:50:02:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1150000 out of 2500000 steps (46%)
16:54:08:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1175000 out of 2500000 steps (47%)
17:00:53:FS01aused
17:00:53:FS01:Shutting core down
17:00:53:WU01:FS01:0x21:WARNING:Console control signal 1 on PID 5004
17:00:53:WU01:FS01:0x21:Exiting, please wait. . .
17:00:57:WU01:FS01:0x21:Folding@home Core Shutdown: INTERRUPTED
17:00:58:WU01:FS01:FahCore returned: INTERRUPTED (102 = 0x66)
17:01:10:Removing old file 'configs/config-20151204-225523.xml'
17:01:10:Saving configuration to config.xml
17:01:10:<config>
17:01:10:  <!-- Folding Core -->
17:01:10:  <checkpoint v='10'/>
17:01:10:  <core-priority v='low'/>
17:01:10:
17:01:10:  <!-- Network -->
17:01:10:  <proxy v=':8080'/>
17:01:10:
17:01:10:  <!-- Slot Control -->
17:01:10:  <pause-on-battery v='false'/>
17:01:10:  <pause-on-start v='true'/>
17:01:10:
17:01:10:  <!-- User Information -->
17:01:10:  <passkey v='********************************'/>
17:01:10:  <team v='70335'/>
17:01:10:  <user v='Stefan84'/>
17:01:10:
17:01:10:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
17:01:10:  <slot id='1' type='GPU'>
17:01:10:    <client-type v='advanced'/>
17:01:10:    <max-packet-size v='big'/>
17:01:10:    <next-unit-percentage v='100'/>
17:01:10:    <paused v='true'/>
17:01:10:  </slot>
17:01:10:</config>


----------



## arcDaniel (8. Dezember 2015)

@Brooker
Hoffe du wirst wenigsten zu Hause gut umsorgt...
Und ja 15 Euro haben oder nicht ist schon richtig, allerdings möchte ich ja auch eine SSD mit der ich mit Linux halbwegs "arbeiten" kann und da sind 32GB doch sehr eng. Ich will mir keine Gedanken machen welche Pakete ich installieren werde und ob genügend Platz vorhanden ist...

@Stefan84
Ich glaube, das ist genau was ich immer beim Falten mit Nvidia GPU's bemängelt habe, die Auslastung ist so krass, dass das ganze System nicht mehr richtig nutzbar ist.
Ich habe immer die letzten Treiber benutzt und sehe du nutzt auch den Aktuellsten, vielleicht hat es etwas damit zu tun...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Dezember 2015)

So Jungs, hab meiner Titan die Wakü-Kühler montiert, muss sie jetzt nur noch einbauen.

Etwas Negatives muss ich aber noch berichten:
Spätestens Morgen bekommt der Support von Aquacomputer von mir ne Mail > irgend jemand hat in der Verpackung gröber gepennt!
Zur Montage der aktiven Backplate werden 4 verschiedene Schrauben gebraucht > von allen 4 Schrauben hatte ich je eine zu wenig!

Hab jetzt notgedrungen improvisiert, da ich keine Lust hatte den Luftkühler wieder zu montieren


----------



## FlyingPC (8. Dezember 2015)

Das ist nicht nett.
Ich bin schon gespannt wie die Titan unter Wasser performt.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Dezember 2015)

Hat jemand zufälligerweise meine Titan X gesehen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Karte hier kann doch nicht meine Titan sein > meine hatte doch ne konstante Temperatur von 83°C 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und machte im Dauerzustand Lärm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier faltet sie seit 30min (P9151 Core18). 

P9626 (Core21) 37°C 



Hier noch ein paar Bilder:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich muss unbedingt bei Gelegenheit und Tageslicht nochmal Bilder machen, mein Smartphone versagt komplett bei der Farbwiedergabe bei Kunstlicht:
Der Kühler sieht auf dem 1. Bild aus wie die ganze normale Kupfervariante, ist aber in Tat und Wahrheit die vernickelte Variante mit Edelstahldeckel.  


Nachtrag:
@arcDaniel:
Die Stelle die ich meinte mit nachträglich gelötet worden, ist ganz normal ab Werk so:
es handelt sich um die Strompins der Beleuchtung des Luftkühlers und die Backplatte die ich jetzt verbaut habe, hat an der Stelle sogar einen Vertiefung.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vorne Mitte, rechts neben der Schraube


----------



## XeT (8. Dezember 2015)

Also mir wurden heute punkte falsch berechnet. Meine nano hat immer 40k gefaltet und dann hab ich eine wu mit0 punkten und eine mit 10k. Muss aber die nano sein weil die restlichen zur 980 passen.


----------



## Amigafan (9. Dezember 2015)

*@Stefan84*

Das zeugt von zu hohem OC -die extreme Auslastung, bei der der Rechner unbedienbar wird, zeugt davon, dass in demselben Zeitraum die WU in ein "Bad state" läuft!
Das verhinderst Du, indem Du die WU pausierst und neu startest - daher siehst Du diese "Bad states"-Meldung nicht.
Mein Tipp:
Reduziere das OC und schon gibt es solche Probleme nicht mehr.


----------



## Mr.Knister (9. Dezember 2015)

Was ist denn hier los? Alles auf null, sogar der Lüfter geht aus und fährt dann mit einem unangenehmen *RRRGT* wieder an. Das passierte in großen Zeitabständen mehrmals während einer 0x21, mutmaßlich an jedem Checkpoint (kann das z. Zt. nicht prüfen). Die Ereignisanzeige sagt nichts, die WU läuft ordnungsgemäß durch. Trotzdem oder gerade deswegen beunruhigend.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Treiber ist der letzte Catalyst, 15.11.1.


----------



## Stefan84 (9. Dezember 2015)

@Amigafan:

Nix mit OC von meiner Seite aus, läuft alles auf Stock  Was auffällt ist das es sehr unregelmäßig bei den unterschiedlichsten WUs  auftritt, egal ob Core 18 oder 21...


----------



## Amigafan (9. Dezember 2015)

*Kurze Info bezüglich des Core21*

Die vielen "Bad states" der Version 0.0.12 - vor allem bei *nVIDIA-GPU´s* - rührten nicht vom falschen Rechnen des Cores her, sondern ausgerechnet von einigen Bugs im Verifizierungscode!  
Man könnte lachen, wenn es nicht so traurig wäre . . . 
Diese Fehler sind mittlerweile behoben, die Version 0.0.14 sollte für Alle verfügbar sein.
*

@K.Nister*

Sorry - 




Stefan84 schrieb:


> @Amigafan:
> 
> Nix mit OC von meiner Seite aus, läuft alles auf Stock   . . .


Was leider nicht bedeutet, dass die Grafikkarte stabil faltet . . .  
Teste einfach mal mit etwas reduziertem Takt.


----------



## XeT (9. Dezember 2015)

Also die neuen core21 sind aber extrem anfällig. Früher ging zocken ohne Probleme nur mit geringeren ppd. Jetzt bekomm ich eigentlich immer bad states sobald ich dabei zocke


----------



## mattinator (9. Dezember 2015)

Amigafan schrieb:


> *Kurze Info bezüglich des Core21*
> 
> Die vielen "Bad states" der Version 0.0.12 - vor allem bei *nVIDIA-GPU´s* - rührten nicht vom falschen Rechnen des Cores her, sondern ausgerechnet von einigen Bugs im Verifizierungscode!
> *Man könnte lachen, wenn es nicht so traurig wäre . . .*


Habe ich gerade spontan gemacht, oh man. Vermutet hatte ich so etwas schon, da die Fehler nach einem bestimmten Schema auftraten (nach definierten % der Berechung).


----------



## XeT (9. Dezember 2015)

Heute gibt es die nano bei caseking für 549€ ich bin ja kurz davor auf crossfire zu wechseln. Dabei muss ich doch auf arctic warten


----------



## arcDaniel (9. Dezember 2015)

Also ich freue mich schon auf Artic, mit den News mit dem Moto wie brauch nicht mehr Pixel sondern bessere Pixel, verbessertes FreeSync... und meine Zufiredenheit, sehe ich eher eine Artic als ein(e) Pascal als nächste GPU in meinem System. AMD hat schon angedeute, dass für HDR mehr Speicher benötigt wird, würde mich nicht wundern wenn sie für ihr Topmodell die 32GB von HBM2 ausreizen würden.

Ehe ich jetzt falsch verstanden werde, Pascal wird mit sicherheit auch eine tolle GPU und auch dann wird jeder Hersteller seine Stärken und Schwächen haben.


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Dezember 2015)

XeT schrieb:


> Also die neuen core21 sind aber extrem anfällig. Früher ging zocken ohne Probleme nur mit geringeren ppd. Jetzt bekomm ich eigentlich immer bad states sobald ich dabei zocke



Ja, die Teile sind enorm "filigran"; vertragen enorm wenig


----------



## arcDaniel (9. Dezember 2015)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ja, die Teile sind enorm "filigran"; vertragen enorm wenig



Und die Ausbeute ist auch so lala...


----------



## Loebstraus (9. Dezember 2015)

XeT schrieb:


> Heute gibt es die nano bei caseking für 549€ ich bin ja kurz davor auf crossfire zu wechseln. Dabei muss ich doch auf arctic warten



Vergiss crossfire es geht nicht mit folding zumindest wenn man nebenher noch was machen will.
Ich muss meine beiden furys ohne crossfire laufen lassen damit es funktioniert


----------



## XeT (9. Dezember 2015)

Loebstraus schrieb:


> Vergiss crossfire es geht nicht mit folding zumindest wenn man nebenher noch was machen will.
> Ich muss meine beiden furys ohne crossfire laufen lassen damit es funktioniert



Ja das ist zum Falten ja NP aber zum Zocken in 4k halt  Aber ich muss einfach warten dann gibt es Arctic satt. 1 zum Falten 2 Fürs Zocken/Falten


----------



## mattinator (9. Dezember 2015)

Sind mal wieder einige der CPU-Workserver mit Problemen (Server Status for Folding@home), einige Projekte "gedumpt". Hoffentlich schlafen die in Stanford bald aus.


----------



## Amigafan (9. Dezember 2015)

*@XeT und Bumblebee*

Mag sein, dass die Core21-WU´s empfindlich auf zusätzliche Last reagieren - fürs Falten hat sich mit Version 0.0.14 extrem viel "zum Guten" gebessert.
Meine 980 Ti kann derzeit jedes Projekt (einschließlich neuer Beta-Projekte) durchgängig mit einem GPU-Takt von 1450 MHz falten und Probleme beim "nebenher Arbeiten" (kein Spielen) kenne ich auch nicht - weder bei *AMD*- noch bei *nVIDIA*-GPU´s.

Das klitzekleine Problem für mich als Beta-Tester:
Die für HFM nötige *psummaryC.html*  (-B.html) wird z. Zt. nicht mehr "gepflegt" - ich bekomme teilweise die Daten (Base Credits, Deadline und Timeout) nur noch über den FAHClienten (wird wohl nur noch im Folding@home Slack "gehandelt"). 
Wenn sich das nicht bessert, werde ich mich wohl "veranlasst sehen", ab und zu eine "aktuelle" ProjectInfo.tab als Download bereitzustellen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Entpacken und die im Verzeichnis */AppData/Roaming/HFM* liegende "Originaldatei" überschreiben - aber bitte nur, wenn  HFM nicht läuft (sonst wird die Datei nicht überschrieben).


----------



## XeT (9. Dezember 2015)

Naja für mich hat sich die Situation verschlechtert. Denn zocken und falten geht nicht mehr. Ich hab jetzt nur noch die wahl zwischen: Core17 und web oder core21 und web+Videos. Ohne den Faltrechner würde ich wohl abkotzen. So pausier ich jetzt und es ist ok vorher war es für meinen fall aber viel besser.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Dezember 2015)

Ich bin gerade am übertakten der Titan X und brauch mal euren Rat:
Wie hoch kann ich mit dem Vcore gehen ohne das die Lebensdauer darunter leidet? 

Von sich aus geht sie bis auf 1.168V hoch und wird max. 37°C warm.


----------



## arcDaniel (9. Dezember 2015)

also diese 10xxx WU's mit core21 0.0.14 mag meine AMD Karte überhaupt nicht und ich bekomme diese WU's egal ob normal, advanced oder beta. Noch keine einzige erfolgreich fertig bekommen!!!

Als ich für den Eco-Falter die Messungen erledigt habe, hatte ich auch 2x 10xxx WU's, allerdings mit core17... die waren Problemlos und brachten gute Werte.

Ich weiss nicht was ich im Moment von der Situation halten soll, da man ja nicht wirklich beeinflussen kann was man bekommt und diese "schlechten" core21 WU's aber ne menge Saft ziehen für Fehlerhafte Resultate...


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (9. Dezember 2015)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade am übertakten der Titan X und brauch mal euren Rat:
> Wie hoch kann ich mit dem Vcore gehen ohne das die Lebensdauer darunter leidet?
> 
> Von sich aus geht sie bis auf 1.168V hoch und wird max. 37°C warm.



Also was ich dir nebenbei so ans Herz legen kann ... Beachte nicht nur die GPU Temp, sondern halte die Temp der VRM´s im Auge ... Die sollten nicht unbedingt über 100°C klettern ... Bei 120°C wird es sehr sehr eng für die Transistoren, denn je wärmer sie werden umso schneller müssen sie schalten und je schneller sie schalten, umso wärmer werden sie  Also halte sie ein wenig im Auge


----------



## brooker (9. Dezember 2015)

@Alex: schaust Du hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/overclocking-grafikkarten/393548-gtx-titan-x-max-voltage.html

Was schaffst du denn mit der Spannung?
Für Dauerfalten würde ich persönlich 1.25V nicht überschreiten. 
Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass alles vom Full Cover gekühlt wird. Temps sollten daher gar kein Problem sein.
Viel Spaß


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Dezember 2015)

@SnakeByte0815:
Die VRM sind kein Problem > die vorderen wie auch die auf der Rückseite werden aktiv gekühlt. 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...-pcgh-folding-home-thread-ii-post7888979.html
Die Hinteren bzw. die aktive Backplate wird gerade mal handwarm. 

@brooker:
Klick mal auf den Link in diesem Beitrag. 

Das Thema Spannungserhöhung ist für mich vom Tisch > ohne einen Biosmod kannst man die Spannung kein einziges Millivolt erhöhen. 
Für mich heisst das Takt erhöhen was geht und fertig.


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Dezember 2015)

Ich muss doch mal wieder "ventilieren"
 - so langsam gehen mir die (recht) vielen BAD WORK UNITS der letzten Zeit auf den Zeiger 
Es sollte doch möglich sein (für Stanford) das in einem erträglichen Rahmen zu halten

Ich habe Vijay mal angefragt ob er ein neues Projekt hat - Stressgrenzen der Falter austesten


----------



## arcDaniel (10. Dezember 2015)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ich muss doch mal wieder "ventilieren"
> - so langsam gehen mir die (recht) vielen BAD WORK UNITS der letzten Zeit auf den Zeiger
> Es sollte doch möglich sein (für Stanford) das in einem erträglichen Rahmen zu halten
> 
> Ich habe Vijay mal angefragt ob er ein neues Projekt hat - Stressgrenzen der Falter austesten



Ich bin halt froh, dass ich nicht der Einzige bin... Allerdings bringt es meinen ganzen Linux Plan durcheinander.

In den letzten Tagen, dachte ich, das Problem wäre ein Linux/Treiber Problem, als jetzt aber ein ähnliches Verhalten in Windows auftritt, wo vorher alles reibungslos Funktionierte... Im Moment ist jede WU eine reine Glückssache. Wären es 2-3 Stunden WU's wäre es mir noch egal, allerdings bekomme ich nur noch solchen dicken Dinger welche 6Stunden+ brauchen.

Man fragt sich ernsthaft, was im Moment bei denen los ist.


----------



## brooker (10. Dezember 2015)

... ich konnte die letzten Tage zwar nicht wirklich nachschauen, aber das habe ich gerade getan. Ergebnis: egal mit was ich gefaltet habe (390x, 260x, GTX 970) und auf was (großer Rechner, kleiner Falter AM1), ich hatte keine derartigen Fehlermeldungen. Nur habe ich 4x einige Stunden wegen fehlender Verbindung zum Server warten müssen.

Wie machen das die anderen Teams? Ist evtl. eine bestimmte "Krankheit" betroffen? Ich falte aktuell nur Cancer.


----------



## XeT (10. Dezember 2015)

Also ich mach es jetzt so das ich maximal surfe oder Videos gucke. Das schafft dje nano mit core21 mach ich mehr war es das mit der WU. Zum zocken wird dan pausiert. Bis auf die von Stanford nicht gegeben Punkte (0 und 11k statt je 40k) hatte ich mit 980 core18 einen badstate und nano core21 keine probleme


----------



## Loebstraus (10. Dezember 2015)

Ich hab immer die zweite fury x nur noch rechnen lassen und die erste pausiert gehen zwar punkte verloren aber 4 Bildschirme in 2x4k und 2x2k und dazu noch folding geht nicht bekomme nach paar Minuten badstate egal was ich mache wenn ich am Rechner sitze.


----------



## Thosch (10. Dezember 2015)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> ... Im Moment ist jede WU eine reine Glückssache. ...
> Man fragt sich ernsthaft, was im Moment bei denen los ist.



  ...  warum wundert mich das nicht ...  ?!?  ...  ich bin noch nicht geheilt vom Faltfieber aber auf dem Weg der Besserung !


----------



## XeT (10. Dezember 2015)

ok ich muss mich korrigieren. 10 Stunden falten  91% Bad stat WU dahin.  Danach 3 Fail WU's alle mit instant Bad state. Falten ist erstmal eingestellt. alles sind 0.14er


----------



## brooker (10. Dezember 2015)

Wie machen das die anderen Teams?


----------



## arcDaniel (10. Dezember 2015)

Thosch schrieb:


> ...  warum wundert mich das nicht ...  ?!?  ...  ich bin noch nicht geheilt vom Faltfieber aber auf dem Weg der Besserung !



Wie darf man diesen Post verstehen, glaube stehe auf der Leitung...



brooker schrieb:


> Wie machen das die anderen Teams?



Gehts wieder besser? Zu den anderen Teams, dort schein es bei den meisten vor ein paar Tagen auch ein Tief gegeben zu haben, manche sind im Moment konsatant andere zeigen aber auch einen deutlichen Abwertstrend bei den Punken an...
Mit dem Bad-Stat Problem scheinen aber fast nur AMD Nutzer betroffen zu sein.

Im Moment haben wir 2 Probleme gleichzeitig:
-Verschiedene Server welche erfolgreich gefaltete WU's nicht annehmen und dann ein DUmping geschied, was einen Verlust der Arbeit zur Folge hat
-und eben das Bad-Stat Problem für die AMD Nutzer (habe eigentlich noch von keinem mit Nvidia GPU von einem Problem gelesen)


----------



## simder (10. Dezember 2015)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @SnakeByte0815:
> Die VRM sind kein Problem > die vorderen wie auch die auf der Rückseite werden aktiv gekühlt.
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...-pcgh-folding-home-thread-ii-post7888979.html
> Die Hinteren bzw. die aktive Backplate wird gerade mal handwarm.
> ...



das kann nicht sein kann auch erhöhen und habe das Orginal Bios drauf. Versuch mal MSI Afterburner


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (10. Dezember 2015)

Also habe irgendwie auch krasse Probleme beim Falten ... Mein Rechner laggt ab zu mal extrem ...
Es kann doch nicht sein, dass ich hier alle 30min pausieren muss und dann wieder starten, damit ich mit meinem Rechner nebenbei arbeiten kann ...
Habe jetzt mal die Slot Option client-type auf normal gesetzt ... mal gucken was passiert wenn ich die WU mal fertig bekomme


----------



## XeT (10. Dezember 2015)

Man braucht bestimmt eine evga damit alles gut läuft. denn die 980 macht keine Probleme. Genauso wie Team #1 EVGA von den PPD recht normal wirkt


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Dezember 2015)

simder schrieb:


> das kann nicht sein kann auch erhöhen und habe das Orginal Bios drauf. Versuch mal MSI Afterburner


Mit dem MSI-Afterburner geht es nicht und ja, die Spannungsregelung in den Einstellungen ist freigegeben.

Ich teste heute Abend noch ob es mit dem Inspector und wenn nicht lass ich es sein.


----------



## simder (10. Dezember 2015)

Meier es muss gehen haben die gleichen Karten mit original BIOS


----------



## Amigafan (10. Dezember 2015)

*@AMD und Bad states*


Welche Treiberversionen nutzt Ihr?
Velche Version des Core21 läuft beim Falten ( 0.0.12 oder 0.0.14)?
Tauchen die "Bad states" nur auf, wenn Ihr das System nebenbei nutzt oder auch beim "Nur-Falten"?


*Update zur "ProjectInfo.tab":*

Die Quelle "http://fah-web.stanford.edu/new/psummaryC.html" scheint einigermaßen aktuell gehalten zu sein - ich konnte  Änderungen bei einigen "aktuellen" Noch-Beta- bzw. in den Advanced-Status gewechselten Projekten feststellen.
Das Problem dabei:
HFM kann zwar die Daten lesen, aber nicht mehr als ProjectInfo.tab im eigenen Verzeichnis abspeichern. Damit werden die enthaltenen Tools nutzlos, die auf  diese ProjectInfo.tab zugreifen (Benchmark Viewer, Points Calculator).
In wieweit andere Funktionen beeinträchtigt werden, habe ich nicht weiter untersucht. 
Es heißt also bei der Benutzung: *manuell aktuell halten* (ich werde ab- und zu eine aktualisierte Version als Download anbieten - vor allem beim Start neuer Projekte).

Eine Bitte:
Wenn Ihr fehlende Projekte feststellt, ladet zuerst die letzte aktualisierte Version herunter - erst wenn auch dort das Projekt nicht aufgeführt sein sollte (kann man leicht mit z. B. Ed feststellen, ist eine reine Textdatei) eine kurze Info an mich.

"Einblick" 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XeT (10. Dezember 2015)

Meine Badstate-Orgie war bei core 21 0.0.14 Nur am Falten nichts anderes. 1 Mal 92% nach 10 Stunden und dann 3 mal direkt bei 0% 

Bin gerade am überlegen in den falt-PC eine Zotac GeForce GTX 980 Ti AMP! zur 980 zu setzen. dann müsste wohl aber eine ander CPU als der Pentium rein oder?


----------



## brooker (10. Dezember 2015)

Ich empfinde es als Schande, dass man nicht in der Lage ist die Power der AMDs zu nutzen. Aktuell wird man zusätzlich noch mit BadStates abgestraft.  Wenn man aktiv, erfolgreich und möglichst stressfrei Falten möchte, muss leider eine NVIDIA GPU her.



@XeT: welcher ist Dein Falt-PC? Und was für eine CPU läuft da mit welchem Takt?


----------



## XeT (10. Dezember 2015)

Meine 980 ist zusammen mit einem Intel Pentium G3258 Anniversary Edition zusammen im Gehäuse. OC-Keule wurde noch nicht geschwungen Kühler gibt es aber her. Ram habe ich 8gb 1866 noch cl8 mit oc dann cl7

Ich könnte auch auf meinen i3-4370  wechseln


----------



## brooker (10. Dezember 2015)

... brauche mal die PPDs für folgende Werte: HFM läuft bei mir gerade - 0x21-10494-04:39min

@XeT: mit abgespecktem System, also nur das Notwendige an, sollte das funktionieren. Umso mehr OC, umso besser  Was ist da fürne Platte dran?  ... der i3-4370 wäre denke ich noch besser


----------



## brooker (10. Dezember 2015)

... haben wir eigentlich einen Photovoltaik-Spezi in unseren Reihen? Möchte mein Dach ein wenig dekorieren


----------



## arcDaniel (10. Dezember 2015)

@Amigafan
Also ich habe es sowohl mit aktuellen Treibern wie mit alten versucht. 
Die Bad Stats kommen manchmal sofort am Anfang, oder wie bei XeT ziemlich zum Schluss was richtig ägerlich ist.
Ich konnte noch etwas sehr komisches beobachten, manchmal startete eine core21 und ich erhielt bei etwa 0,06% eine Bad-Stat, das komische ist aber, dass bis dahin die CPU bis zu 100% ausgelastet wurde die GPU aber gar nicht aktiv wurde!
Es sind alles core21 0.0.14. Den 0.0.12 bekommt man gar nicht mehr, sogar ohne zusätzlichen Flag wird der 0.0.14 geladen...

Im Moment erhalte ich core18 Projekte: diese habe zwar eine sehr miserable PPD, zum Trost ist der Stromverbrauch der GPU bei core18 aber auch deutlich geringer, auch wenn die Effizients nicht so gut ist wie bei "guten" (oder besser normalen, nicht fehlerhaften) core17/21.

@XeT
Ja die EVGA Karten sind nicht die leisesten, aber sehr zuverlässig  Ich mag EVGA und finde es schade, dass AMD nicht einen solchen Premium Fertiger hat.

@Brooker
Ja für falten ist eine Nvidia definitiv die unproblematischer Lösung, aber auch hier kann man mit Fehlern belästigt werden, ich erinnere mich noch sehr gut an die Zeit wo ich damals meine GTX680 neu bekommen hatte...


----------



## XeT (10. Dezember 2015)

In mein z87 bekomme ich 3 GPUs rein. 980 ist drin 980 ti kommt. Die 3te wird dann wohl Pascal. Nehm ich für die 3 gpus lieber einen i5k oder xen Xeon e3?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Dezember 2015)

@simder:
Da es bei dir geht, hab ich jetzt mal kurzerhand den Afterburner neuinstalliert und siehe da es geht. 

Statt der 1,168V liegen jetzt 1.237V an. 
Anstelle der bisherigen 1290MHz geht sie von selber auf 1341MHz hoch > bin mal gespannt was da noch geht wen ich selber Hand anlege.


----------



## arcDaniel (10. Dezember 2015)

@XeT
Wenn du 3 nvidia GPU's betreiben willst wäre der Xeon die bessere Wahl. Je nach WU gönnt sie sich 2 Threads, also würdest du schon 6 benötigen.

Mein Xeon E3 1230V3 hatte keine Probleme mit 2x GTX980 + GTX750ti


----------



## brooker (10. Dezember 2015)

@Alex: klasse, bin aber sicher, da geht noch was


----------



## FlyingPC (10. Dezember 2015)

@brooker Musst hier vielleicht mal gucken: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...-inselanlage-fuer-boinc-und-folding-home.html


----------



## brooker (10. Dezember 2015)

... Danke für den Hinweis. Ich kenne den Artikel und möchte mehr als da angedacht ist.


----------



## simder (10. Dezember 2015)

Meier nimm erst mal 25 Schritte und lote 1400 aus 1.237 v ist zu viel dir 1340
Regler auf 110 Prozent plus 25 v und erst mal ca 60 MHz


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Dezember 2015)

@simder:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so ohne Satzzeichen 

Edit:
Also wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, meinst du 1.237 V sei zu viel des Guten und ich soll erst mal 1400MHz testen.

Das  PowerTarget kann ich leider nicht ändern > hab unter Linux keinen Zugriff drauf.


----------



## simder (10. Dezember 2015)

Ja so meinte ich das. Hmm das ist blöd wenn du das Powertarget nicht  erhöhen kannst.  Hau ruhig mal 50 MHz drauf plus 25 mv.


----------



## XeT (10. Dezember 2015)

Macht oc eigentlich Sinn? Die nvidia karten gehen dann im verbrauch doch steil.


----------



## simder (10. Dezember 2015)

Bis zu einem gewissen Maße ja. Ab einer gewissen MHz zahl gehen die Spannung  steil.  Man muss nur ein gesundes Maß suchen.


----------



## Amigafan (11. Dezember 2015)

Ich kann Euren Ärger bezüglich der abstürzenden WU´s auf *AMD*-GPU´s nachfühlen - aber die Probleme nicht, sorry!

Ich  habe mir die Mühe gemacht, meine Logs der letzten 20 Tage für meine *R9  290@1020*MHz  unter Win7 durchzugehen - mit folgendem Ergebnis:
 - ich  hatte ausschließlich Core21-WU´s (teilweise durch client-type=beta, da  ich sowohl neue Beta-WU´s als auch die neue Version des Core21  mitgetestet habe)
 - unter Core21 V 0.0.*12* hatte ich 2 Core-Crashes  --->WU startet automatisch neu beim letzten Checkpoint
 - unter Core21 V 0.0.*14* hatte ich einen Core-Crash - mit demselben Ergebnis wie oben
 -*keinerlei Bad-states*,  obwohl ich den Rechner nutze (gleichzeitig 2 Firefox-Fenster mit ~ 100 Tabs,  zusätzlich Chrome mit einem auf Flash basierendem Browsergame und  weiteren Tabs, Virenschutz und div. andere Programme).
Dabei habe ich anfangs Cat 15.7.1 verwendet, seit gut einer Woche läuft Crimson.

Zudem habe ich zu diesen Problemen mal im FoldingForum geschaut und kann kein  gehäuftes Auftreten von Problemen mit *AMD*-GPU´s, WU´s/Cores bzw. der  Treiber feststellen - daher schließe ich Core21 erst einmal als Fehlerursache aus.

Daher gibt es m. M. n  3 plausible  Erklärungen:
1. Es liegt ein Hardwaredefekt vor (Mobo, Speicher).
2. Das System ist unstabil, weil Prozessor/GPU zu hoch takten (auch Hersteller-OC kann zu hoch sein!).
3. Es läuft ein Programm, welches das Falten negativ beeinflußt (z. B. Hardwarebeschleunigung durch GPU ausgeschaltet?).


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Dezember 2015)

Sie hat die ganze Nacht mit 1400MHz fehlerfrei gefaltet, aber die PPD sind nicht gestiegen > ich fürchte sie wird jetzt CPU-Limitiert.


----------



## XeT (11. Dezember 2015)

So zur 980 kommt jetzt eine zotac 980ti amp!. 5 Jahre Garantie und geringer Preis sind der Grund gewesen. 
Der pentium wird durch eine i5-4460 ersetzt. Der Pentium darf sich dann bald in einem NAS seines Lebens freuen. 

Bisher faltet die Nano die kleinen core21 wieder Problemlos. Der Falt PC muss dann nur leise sein. Dann kommt er als Heizung ins Wohnzimmer.


----------



## arcDaniel (11. Dezember 2015)

Ich habe jetzt auch wieder eine kleine Core21 9631 welche bis jetzt gut Faltet... mal abwarten ob sie fertig wird.

@Amigafan:
Probleme hatte ich nur mit diesen Riesen core21 WU's. Ich glaube dir auch, dass dein 290 unproblemmatisch war, allerdings scheinen hier die Probleme [XeT, Loebstraus(?) und ich] alle bei GCN1.2 GPU's. Das Problem liegt auch vielleicht hier.
Bei Maxwell war ja bei core21 0.0.12 nur die zweite Generation betroffen und die 750(ti) nicht.

@XeT
Glückwunsch, warum hast du dich denn für den i5 entschieden? oder Lag dieser noch rum?


----------



## XeT (11. Dezember 2015)

Das nicht aber dann wird wenn 14/15nm kommt CPU-Wechsel dich gespielt. Da ich dann ein komplett neues System,mit Zen bauen möchte(wenn er gut wird[was ich hoffe]). Dann geht der xeon in den Hauptfalter und der i3/i5 in den AMD Falter. Dann bekommt die nano noch einen Nachbarn und dann ist erstmal ruhe mit den Systemen. 

Muss halt noch gucken wo wir hin ziehen können. Und dann möchte ich ja auf Kleinwindanlage(n) fürs Falten setzen.

Edit 

Entweder werden bei mir WUs doppelt gesetzt ohne die Punkte oder ich falte ohne Punkte. 2 Wus 40k. 40k entspricht einer kleinen 21er für die Nano.

Edit Oh und. 4 Stücke 30k. Ich glaube die Bad states werden derzeit als WU ohne Punkte gewertet.

Badstate bei 0% und 1%: 9210 & 9212  die anderen falten durch


----------



## brooker (11. Dezember 2015)

... piep. 

Es ist so still hier? Was los hier?


----------



## XeT (11. Dezember 2015)

Also ich warte auf meine 980 ti und pausiere jetzt mit der nano um zu zocken


----------



## arcDaniel (11. Dezember 2015)

Ich bin am Falten einer riesen core21 11401, scheint eine neuere WU zu sein und bereitet bis jetzt keine Probleme...


----------



## Gysi1901 (11. Dezember 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> ... piep.
> Es ist so still hier? Was los hier?


Tjoa... lass uns Party machen  Hab heute bis halb 8 gearbeitet, jetzt hat niemand Zeit, obwohl Freitag Abend ist...


----------



## XeT (11. Dezember 2015)

Melde gehörigst nach Pausieren und wieder starten der WU nach 1% WU abgekackt. 12h WU 0.014


----------



## brooker (11. Dezember 2015)

... oh nee. So ein Mist. Sag mal, du hast doch bestimmt vor lauter Frust in PCB gebissen, oder? Gebe es zu.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Dezember 2015)

@brooker:
Falls du noch mehr testes was CPU-Limitierung anbelangt, hätte ich da noch ne Anregung für einen weiteren Test:
Was ist besser: Möglichst nahe mit dem GPU-Takt an die Limitierung ran so das die GPU immer maximal ausgelastet ist oder etwas drüber so das sie limitiert wird.

So wie ich das sehe hängt meine Titan ab ~1340MHz im CPU-Limit:
1290MHz Auslastung 96-97%
1350MHz 95-96% (gelegentlich 97%)
1400MHz 94-95% (ab und zu sieht man kurz 97%)


----------



## XeT (11. Dezember 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> ... oh nee. So ein Mist. Sag mal, du hast doch bestimmt vor lauter Frust in PCB gebissen, oder? Gebe es zu.



Ich habs doch anderes gemacht ich hab mir doch gestern nacht die 980 ti amp! gekauft. Die Nano darf dann halb tags Falten immer nachts und dann wenn ich auf arbeit gehe wird auf finish gestellt.


----------



## brooker (11. Dezember 2015)

@Alex: schön von Dir zu hören. Bist also noch am Optimieren  Gute Frage. Ich würde mal sagen: "verschlucken", weil der Mund zu voll ist, mag ich und die GPU auch nicht. Geb Ihr so viel Takt wie stabil möglich ist. Hinweis: je nach WU schwanki auch die Auslastung, manchmal recht stark zwischen 0x18er und 0x21ern. 1400MHz sehen doch schon nice aus. Geht da noch was?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Dezember 2015)

Ich gehe davon aus das noch mehr gehen würde, da die 1400MHz anscheinend bereits mit den 25mv von simder stabil laufen.
Weiter hab ich es aber bis jetzt nicht getestet da sie ja im CPU-Limit hängt.


----------



## brooker (11. Dezember 2015)

... was für ne Wu haste den gerade am Laufen? 0x21er oder 0x18er?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Dezember 2015)

Core21 P9213 bei 2%

Bei der WU könnte man den Takt vermutlich sogar noch was weiter hochziehen > Auslastung schwankt zwischen 94 und 99% hin und her


----------



## brooker (11. Dezember 2015)

... das würde ich auch tun! Mit welcher Aktualisierungszeit schauts Du drüber? 1 Sekunden, oder 0,1 Sekunde. Nimm mal so klein wie geht. Versuche die GPU mal auf 95% Last bei einer 0x21 zu bringen. Die braucht weniger CPU-Power.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Dezember 2015)

Aktualisierungszeit kann ich nicht einstellen > Linux 
Ich vermute aber das diese auf 1 Sekunde eingestellt ist.


----------



## brooker (11. Dezember 2015)

... ok, dann gehe lieber mit dem Takt bis auf eine Auslastung von 92% hoch. Da sind schon ordentliche Sprünge bei die man bei einer Aktualisierung von einer Sekunde nicht sieht


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Dezember 2015)

Ich hab jetzt nochmal die Spannung bis an Maximum (1.237V) hochgedreht und hab 1500MHz eingestellt > der klebt mir immer noch bei 98-99% rum. 
Ob die 1500MHz stabil sind


----------



## brooker (11. Dezember 2015)

... gute Frage. Ich versuche mal aufm OneMillion raufzuschauen. Evtl. läuft da gerade was vergleichbares.


----------



## brooker (11. Dezember 2015)

... wir haben gerade auch ne 0x21er am Laufen und turnen auch mit bis 97% rum. Schaue mal was taktmässig geht geht. Wenn stabil nicht mehr drin ist, ist das so. Alex, dann haste alles gegeben! Und ein super Ergebnis erzielt


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Dezember 2015)

1500MHz sind nicht stabil. 
Versuche es jetzt mal mit 1450MHz.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Dezember 2015)

Vorausgesetzt die 1450MHz erweisen sich als stabil, dann kommt meine Titan bei der P9213 auf über 700kPPD.


----------



## mattinator (11. Dezember 2015)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Aktualisierungszeit kann ich nicht einstellen > Linux
> Ich vermute aber das diese auf 1 Sekunde eingestellt ist.


Nein, ja. Wenn Du conky meinst, ist das Update-Intervall in /etc/conky/conky.conf einstellbar, Parameter update_interval. Allerdings hast Du Recht, weniger als eine Sekunde geht nicht.


----------



## simder (12. Dezember 2015)

Meier hab je nach Wu nur 92 bis 95 Prozent liegt an den wus. Mein i7 4970k mit 4.8 GHz hat da kein cpulimit. Man merkt es auch an den ppd die trotz 95 Prozent Auslastung höher sind als ohne oc. Ich habe bei 1100 MHz je nach Wu auch stellenweise 92 Prozent


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Dezember 2015)

Was mir langsam etwas unheimlich wird, ist der Stromverbrauch und die Temperatur :
Man liesst doch ständig das bei Maxwell der Stromverbrauch förmlich explodiert sobald man die Spannung erhöht > die 69mv mehr verursachen ~30W 

Obwohl die Karte mit annähernd 100% Last läuft wird sie nur 37°C warm. 
Hab vorhin mal kurz die Backplate angefasst > warm ja, aber weit weg von heiss


----------



## Amigafan (12. Dezember 2015)

*@arcDaniel*

Diese WU gehört zu der Projektgruppe 11400-11403, welche erst aus dem Beta-Stadium "entwachsen" sind. 
Unter  Win7 kann ich z. B. feststellen, dass die GPU bei 1450 MHz linitiert -  ein CPU-Core wird nur ~ 10% bei 4200MHz (von rechnerisch 12.5%)  ausgelastet.
Aber -- viel mehr dürfte ohne Spannungserhöhung  bei der GPU nicht gehen.


*@XeT*
Ehrlich zum  - um welche WU handlt es sich? 
Und - hast Du einmal versucht, die GPU runterzutakten? 


*@A,Meier-PS3*

Das hängt natürlich vor allem daran, dass die GPU so gut gekühlt wird -  lass sie mal mit den Einstellungen unter Luft laufen - und der Verbrauch geht steil bergauf.


----------



## XeT (12. Dezember 2015)

die Nano taktet sich von selbst. uc hab ich noch nicht geschafft geht aber selber im takt runter wenn es nicht passt. je nach wu 930-1000mhz. War jetzt proect 9213. Also hab ich bisher nur Probleme mit 921x


----------



## brooker (12. Dezember 2015)

... Kühlung ist alles  - siehe Signatur


----------



## blaubär (12. Dezember 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> ... piep.
> 
> Es ist so still hier? Was los hier?



War feiern   Aber gleich ist ne fette 21er WU fertig mit ca. 100 000 Punkten. Yippieh! 

P.S.: Ich hatte letztens auch einige Bad States, aber jetzt läuft wieder alles.


----------



## arcDaniel (12. Dezember 2015)

Beim mir war auch aufregen wegen Bad States und jetzt schein alles ohne änderungen meinerseits wieder alles reibungslos zu funktionieren  sehr viel Holz anfassen


----------



## XeT (12. Dezember 2015)

Also ich musste wieder feststellen: Core21 eigentlich kein Problem. Kann pausieren, Filme gucken etc.
ABER core 21 projekt 921x geht niemals durch. Alle Badstats der letzten Tage waren genau diese. Glücklicherweise passiert diese bei denen meist schon bei 1-3% aber auch mal später.
Sie sind aber nicht mehr so häufig und daher geht es auch besser mit dem falten.


----------



## arcDaniel (12. Dezember 2015)

Mal ne Frage zu etwas, worüber ich mich bis dato noch gar nicht wirklich Schlau gemacht habe --> die Checkpoints

In wie weit hängen die Checkpoint mit dem Server zusammen? Die Bad States in letzter Zeit ereigneten sich bei mir eher Spontan, allerdings konnte man sie auch durch ein Pausieren und Weiterfalten ziemlech oft hervorrufen. Im Moment wird nun wieder ganz normal gefaltet, auch ein Pausieren ist möglich ohne um den Fortschritt der WU fürchten zu müssen.

Somit stelle ich mir die Frage, in wieweit, dies von den FAH Servern abhängt, oder ob ich mir da nur etwas einbilde....

Mich beunruhigt im Moment noch etwas: Mein Antec Netzteil; es verursacht ein komisches Zirpen, allerdings sowohl im Idle wie unter Last (wo ich durch die aktuelle HW "nur" 40 Auslastung zu stande bringe). Das Zirpen ist auch sehr konstant, möglicherweise nur der Lüfter?


----------



## brooker (12. Dezember 2015)

@Daniel: Zirpen und Netzteil ... Lüfter, eher nicht. Wie lange ist das schon und gab es ein "Schlüsselerlebnis"? Wie alt ist das Netzteil? Roch in der Vergangenheit mal kurz anders?


----------



## arcDaniel (12. Dezember 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> @Daniel: Zirpen und Netzteil ... Lüfter, eher nicht. Wie lange ist das schon und gab es ein "Schlüsselerlebnis"? Wie alt ist das Netzteil? Roch in der Vergangenheit mal kurz anders?



Das Netzteil ist realtiv neu, Aprill 2015 (ersatz von Amazon, weil das erste schon den Geist aufgab). Das Zirpen ist mir erst nach dem Einbauder 380X aufgefallen; Anfangs dachte ich die Asus Lüfter sind doch nicht das Gelbe...
Ein Schlüsselerlebnis gab es nicht, auch kein Rausch, Geruch oder sonst was ungewöhnliches.

edit: habe jetzt etwas ganz Verantwortungsloses gemacht und zwar den Lüfter im Betrieb mit einem "Stift" kurz angehalten; Das Zirpen ist definitiv der Lüfter!


----------



## brooker (12. Dezember 2015)

... böser Junge  ok, gut, empfinde esaber als untypisch. Im Regelfall sind es die Komponenten oder die "nicht ganz optimale" Verarbeitung dieser. Aber wenn es nur der Lüfter ist, ist doch alles super, sofern Dich das nicht stört.


----------



## FlyingPC (12. Dezember 2015)

Vielleicht kann der Antec Support dazu etwas sagen?
Eventuell ist einfach nur die Serienstreuung des Lüfters.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Dezember 2015)

Die 1450MHz waren wohl doch nicht stabil > versuche es jetzt mit 1425MHz.

Was mich ehrlich gesagt etwas verwundert, ist der Umstand obwohl mir die P9213 schon 3X abgeschmiert ist, das sie immer noch nicht gehimmelt ist.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (12. Dezember 2015)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Mich beunruhigt im Moment noch etwas: Mein Antec Netzteil; es verursacht ein komisches Zirpen, allerdings sowohl im Idle wie unter Last (wo ich durch die aktuelle HW "nur" 40 Auslastung zu stande bringe). Das Zirpen ist auch sehr konstant, möglicherweise nur der Lüfter?



Um was für ein Netzteil handelt es sich denn ... Antec lässt bei SeaSonic, sowie bei Delta fertigen ... Sollten technisch eigentlich keine Probleme auftreten ....


----------



## arcDaniel (12. Dezember 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> ... böser Junge  ok, gut, empfinde esaber als untypisch. Im Regelfall sind es die Komponenten oder die "nicht ganz optimale" Verarbeitung dieser. Aber wenn es nur der Lüfter ist, ist doch alles super, sofern Dich das nicht stört.



Stören mmh, also ich höre es nur wenn ich den Kopf bei das Gehäuse halte. Hätte ich nicht so genau auf die Geräuschkulisse wegen der 380X geachtet, wäre es mir bis heute sicher nicht aufgefallen. Ich bin allerdings ein Nerd und zu wissen, dass der Lüfter zirpt... 



FlyingPC schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann der Antec Support dazu etwas sagen?
> Eventuell ist einfach nur die Serienstreuung des Lüfters.



Die werden sagen, Netzteil einschicken und vielleicht bekomme ich ein neues, ob der Lüfter bei diesem dann zirpt oder nicht ist wie Lotto spielen... Für so eine Kleinigkeit, auch wenn es mich nervt, werde ich keine RMA beantragen.



SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Um was für ein Netzteil handelt es sich denn ... Antec lässt bei SeaSonic, sowie bei Delta fertigen ... Sollten technisch eigentlich keine Probleme auftreten ....



Ist ein Antec HCP-850 Platinum, müsste eigentlich ein Delta sein. Bekam ich damals von Threshold empfohlen und auch die Reviews zum Delta hatte mich überzeugt. 
Ich habe jetzt sogar bei den Netzteilempfehlungen, welche DerFoehn aktuell hält, gesehen, dass es bei Antec, Tatsächslich schwankungen in der Qualität der Lüfter gibt.


----------



## XeT (12. Dezember 2015)

SO die Zotac und der 4460 sind da und eingebaut. Der mittlere Lüfter ist am kratzen im Bereich 63-68% Geschwindigkeit oO. Halte ich diese an sie die Karte super Leise. Gerade bringt sie 530k PPD aber der 4460 schafft es mit  3,2 ghz  die 980 und 980 ti nur zu 90% auszulasten.  Bin mir nicht sicher obes am fehlenden dualchannel liegt


----------



## brooker (12. Dezember 2015)

Was hast du für WUs am Laufen?


----------



## XeT (12. Dezember 2015)

Core 18: 9138 & 9140
ist wie mit Pentium und 980. Auslastung der CPU um die 50-60% aber keine Threads auf 100% CPU 3 müsste 85-90% sein der Rest ist bei 50%. Bis her läuft alles mit Standard-Einstellungen. So wohl Hardware als auch FAH-Client


----------



## brooker (12. Dezember 2015)

... ok, die geringe Last auf der GPU kann mit der WU zusammen hängen. Weise bitte die Prio "hoch" an. Den Rest lässt Du bitte frei.


----------



## XeT (12. Dezember 2015)

Bereits getan. Ist aber eigentlich immer gleich was ich so gesehen habe. Muss mal advanced testen

Hab mit nvidia noch nie was anderes als core18 bekommen

Liegt an den WUs. Ti 95% 980 87%


----------



## XeT (12. Dezember 2015)

Übrigens kauft euch keine 980 und 980ti mehr. In  maximal 2 Monaten kostet die 980ti 150€ weniger. Meine 290 ist damals nach knapp derzeit um knapp 150euro gefallen. Die Nano vor knapp 1 Monat 650€ jetzt unter 500€.  Da ich mir jetzt die 980ti gekauft hab, sollte diese bald 550€ kosten.


----------



## arcDaniel (12. Dezember 2015)

@XeT dann musst du mehr Grafikkarten kaufen, wenn du verantwortlich für den Preissturtz bist


----------



## XeT (12. Dezember 2015)

Joa bei 14/16nm wird zu gegriffen. Die floppen dann wahrscheinlich und werden deswegen so schnell günstig xp


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (12. Dezember 2015)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Ist ein Antec HCP-850 Platinum, müsste eigentlich ein Delta sein. Bekam ich damals von Threshold empfohlen und auch die Reviews zum Delta hatte mich überzeugt.
> Ich habe jetzt sogar bei den Netzteilempfehlungen, welche DerFoehn aktuell hält, gesehen, dass es bei Antec, Tatsächslich schwankungen in der Qualität der Lüfter gibt.



Jupp, Das HCP ist ein Delta ... Bei diesem Netzteil gibt es Probleme mit dem Lüfter und die Kabel sollen wohl nicht so der Hammer sein ...
Versuche doch mal den Rechner zu starten und vorher den Lüfter irgendwie fest zu halten und höre, ob das Geräusch dann immer noch auftritt. Die Delta Netzteile sollen eigentlich nicht fiepen ...


----------



## XeT (13. Dezember 2015)

hm also die core21 sind ja mal unschön.
 Von 70° core 18 auf 80° core21 Die TDP ist auch bei 92% statt so 60-70% .. Ein wirklicher anstieg der PPD kann ich auch nicht sehen. die 980 ist bei 340k und die Schwanken bei core18 auch schon von 300-400k. 
 Ich lass das dann mal mit advanced und 2 mal Luftkühlung


----------



## Loebstraus (13. Dezember 2015)

Ja die 21er hauen gut rein bei den gainward bin ich immer im Powerlimit bei 110% selbst die kfa mit besserer Stromversorgung gehen bei manchen 21er aus auf 122%


----------



## arcDaniel (13. Dezember 2015)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Jupp, Das HCP ist ein Delta ... Bei diesem Netzteil gibt es Probleme mit dem Lüfter und die Kabel sollen wohl nicht so der Hammer sein ...
> Versuche doch mal den Rechner zu starten und vorher den Lüfter irgendwie fest zu halten und höre, ob das Geräusch dann immer noch auftritt. Die Delta Netzteile sollen eigentlich nicht fiepen ...



Mit angehaltenem Lüfter ist es ja auch geräuschlos 
Zu den Kabeln hast du auch recht, ich habe ja mein zweites Antec und das erste, waren die Kabel selbst in Ordnung aber die Sleeves waren schlecht abgeschlossen (es wurde am Schrumpfschlauch gespart) und fransten aus. Jetzt an dem zweiten sind die Kabel aber Perfekt.

Am liebsten würde ich mich selbst um das Lüfterproblem kümmern, allerdings weiss ich zum einen nicht wo ich einen perfekten 135mm Lüfter herbekomme zum anderen hat das Netzteil 7 Jahre Garantie und es war nicht gerade billig... Die Garantie verlieren nur wegen einem Geräusch welches man nur hört wenn man den Kopf dabei hält...


----------



## XeT (13. Dezember 2015)

Womit übertaktet ihr eure nvidia gpus?. Mich stört es immer das ich keinen festen Takt einstellen kann. Geht bestimmt aber ich hab keine Ahnung wo. Die 980 ist bei 1420mhz die ti 1337-1350. Die ti schwankt eher mal aber das möchte ich ja umgehen.

Vll,liegt es aber auch einfach am 1337 das selbst die Karte gut findet


----------



## arcDaniel (13. Dezember 2015)

XeT schrieb:


> Womit übertaktet ihr eure nvidia gpus?. Mich stört es immer das ich keinen festen Takt einstellen kann. Geht bestimmt aber ich hab keine Ahnung wo. Die 980 ist bei 1420mhz die ti 1337-1350. Die ti schwankt eher mal aber das möchte ich ja umgehen.
> 
> Vll,liegt es aber auch einfach am 1337 das selbst die Karte gut findet



Mit EVGA Precision gibt es eine Option welche sich K-Boost nennt. Hier werden jegliche Stromsparmassnahmen der GPU ausgehebelt und die Karte läuft mit fixem Takt und fixer Spannung, AUCH im Idle! 
Ist eigenlich nicht wirklich zu empfehlen, das es die gute Effizientsder GPU zu nischte macht. Es ist eigentlich eher gedacht, für die Bechmarkbalken noch etwas strecken zu können...

Auch wenn die GPU hin und her Taktet, resptektiv runter:
-so wird der Takt nicht benötigt und die Karte wird so sparsamer
-das Powertarget ist erreicht, hier würde ich ohne entsprechende Kühlung, zum der Spawas nicht zu viel riskieren wollen


----------



## Amigafan (13. Dezember 2015)

*@XeT*

Unter Win7 läuft meine übertaktete 980 TI ganz stur auf dem eingestellten Takt (derzeit 1470MHz) - gezogen wie mit einem Lineal - und egal bei welcher WU bei ~ 51°C GPU-Temperatur.
Da macht sich ganz deutlich der zusätzliche Noctua-Lüfter am Radiator bemerkbar.

Du solltest darauf achten, ausreichend "TDP/Temperatur nach oben" zu haben - sonst kann es wohl passieren, dass der Takt reduziert wird . . .


----------



## XeT (13. Dezember 2015)

Temps achte ich darauf das ich um die 70° habe. TPD ist bei 980 86% / ti 82%. Mit schwanken ist auch nicht durchgehend gemeint. Habe entweder: 980: 1431mhz oder 1450 mhz | ti 1337 oder 1350mhz. Teilweise wechselt das in der WU. Geht dann Minuten oder länger so mit konstanten Takt. 

Bin halt etwas amd-verwöhnt da sag ich was ich will, wenn es geht bekomm ich das wenn nicht dann nicht.


----------



## Amigafan (13. Dezember 2015)

Eine kleine Korrektur:

Eine WU "stresst" die GPU doch erheblich mehr - dadurch steigt die GPU-Temperatur auf bis zu 54°C - allerdings auch bei deutlich höherem Verbrauch (~ 370W) als "Normal" (~ 275-310W) - die Core21-WU 10495.
Solange aber die PPD "stimmen" (~ 640K) ist das nicht so tragisch 
Allerdings  - die hoche Taktung wird derzeit nur als Test "gefahren" - ohne ein "paar" zusätzliche Millivöltchen  (exakt: +19mV) schaffft sie das wohl nicht "faltenfrei"


----------



## brooker (13. Dezember 2015)

Nvidia Inspektor kann ich empfehlen. Klein, niedrigste Anforderungen und alles an Bord


----------



## arcDaniel (13. Dezember 2015)

So wenn wir hier schon von Taktraten u.s.w. reden:

Ich wollte ja bei meiner 380X den "Sweetspot" finden. Das ist im Moment unmöglich.

Ich weiss nicht ob es mit Crimson zu tun hat oder mit der Karte selbst, aber hochtakten ist Problemlos möglich nur NICHT runtertakten... Auch ein herabsetzten des Powertarget wird nicht angenommen.
Einzig mit dem Asus-Tool kann ich die Spannung etwas anpassen, allerdings ist hier wegen dem Werks-OC nicht viel möglich zudem mag ich dieses Asus Tool nun überhaupt nicht.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Dezember 2015)

Hier noch zwei Tageslichtbilder:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XeT (13. Dezember 2015)

Versuchs mal mit dem sapphire TRixx das mit dem UC hatte ich auch mal.

Ich denke ich werde die 980ti bei 1300mhz  und die 980 bei 1450 laufen lasen. Dann muss ich das Sichtfenster durch ein Lochgitter ersetzen und dann schaff ich Temps von unter 75°C mit erträglichen Lüftern.
Bin am überlegen ob ich auf auf WK wechseln soll. WK darf man garantietechnisch nur bei EVGA nachrüsten oder?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Dezember 2015)

XeT schrieb:


> Bin am überlegen ob ich auf auf WK wechseln soll. WK darf man garantietechnisch nur bei EVGA nachrüsten oder?


War auch der Grund warum ich mir ne Titan X von EVGA geholt habe.


----------



## arcDaniel (13. Dezember 2015)

@XeT
Auch mit Trixx ist nicht zu machen.

Nun zu Kühlerwechsel bei EVGA:
Grundsetzlich erlauben die den Kühler zu wechseln. ABER stellen sie fest, dass durch den Kühlerwechsel die GPU beschädigt wurde, keine Garantie. Zudem falls du sie einschicken müsstest, müsstest du den Original Kühler trotz toter GPU wieder Fachgerecht, sprich mit allen Schrauben und WLP montieren, sonst wird auch eine RMA verweigert.


----------



## brooker (13. Dezember 2015)

... das Wechseln auf WaKü ist nur bei EVGA und, ich glaube, Sapphire toleriert. Bei allen anderen Herstellern gibt es Ärger.

Sapphire war falsch - Zotac war es!


----------



## Loebstraus (13. Dezember 2015)

Kfa auch


----------



## arcDaniel (13. Dezember 2015)

Schon etwas älter aber hier mal ein Link zum Thema Garantie:
Grafikkartenhersteller zur Thematik Garantieverlust beim Wechsel des Kühlers oder Übertakten - Unterschiedliche Ansichten und eine Momentaufnahme (Seite 3) - HT4U.net

Mein Kopf raucht im Moment, weil ich mit schon am überlegen bin wie ich am besten im Haus mein Netzwerk einrichte...


----------



## brooker (13. Dezember 2015)

... machs mit WLan, da musste nicht so viele Löcher bohren und Strippen ziehen.


----------



## arcDaniel (13. Dezember 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> ... machs mit WLan, da musste nicht so viele Löcher bohren und Strippen ziehen.



Neubau, Kabel liegen schon  Frage ist eher, wohin mit dem Router, dem Switch, den WLan Repeatern... und dann kommt, welche Marke/Modell der einzelnen Teile... Ich habe im Moment eine alte FRITZ!Box Fon WLAN 7570 vDSL mit welcher ich nicht sonderlich zufrieden bin.


----------



## brooker (13. Dezember 2015)

... das kommt mir bekannt vor! Wieviel Etagen hat das Haus? Fußbodenheizung? Was für Zwischenwände?


----------



## FlyingPC (13. Dezember 2015)

Mein Vater und ich sind mit unserer Fritz!Box 7390 zufrieden.
Ich habe in meinem Zimmer dann noch einen Switch um meine PS3 und die anderen Geräte auch mit LAN zuverbinden.
Funktioniert 1A.


----------



## brooker (13. Dezember 2015)

... ich habe die Fritz-Box 7390 auch. Allerdings mit 2 custom 5db Antennen und nur fürs Erdgeschossen. Ansonsten laufen der große Rechner, der WLAN-Repeater, ein Fernseher und ein 8-fach Switch an der Box. Läuft soweit gut. Wobei ich auch schon gehört habe, dass es manchmal mit dem 7390 Probs geben soll. Ich weiß aber nichts konkretes.


----------



## arcDaniel (13. Dezember 2015)

Keine Fussbodenheizung aber 3 Stockwerke (mit Erdgeschoss, habe keinen Keller). Keine Bodenheizung, dafür aber dickere Fussböden weil die Umluft mit im Boden ist. Mauern sind teils Betonziegel, teil Gegossene Betonmauern...
Im Ergeschoss habe ich mein "local technique", (wie heiss das auf Deutsch, der Raum wo Zähler, Sicherungskasten u.s.w. sind) wo der Telefonanschluss reinkommt, allerdings ist der Stahlkasten wo die Post den Router vorgesehen hat eine Perfekte Abschirmung für das WLan, deshalb kommt hier wahrscheinlich ein Switch rein (hab einen HP gefunden, welcher mir zusagt).
Im Wohnraum, kommt dann der WLan Router (mit DSL Modem), wo dann die Multimediageräte angeschlossen werden können und ich fürs Laptop/Smartphone gutes WLan habe. (welches Gerät steht noch ganz offen, aber möglicherweise wird es dennoch eine Fritzbox, diesmal nur nicht Anbieterspezifisch)
Im ersten Stockwerk, habe ich im Flur eine Steckdose mit nebendrann einem Lan-Stecker hier soll ein Repeater, welcher aber sein Signal über Lan bekommt, plaziert werden (habe noch einen Fritz! 300E, dieser wird wahrscheinlich beibehalten)
Im zweiten Stockwerk wo auch das "Büro/Spielzimmer" hinkommt, wird der PC und Printer sofort mit dem Switch verbunden nur für einen Kabelgebundenen WLan Repeater auf diesem Stockwerk, fehlt mir die Lösung...


----------



## XeT (13. Dezember 2015)

Also ich nutze frech wie ich bin: O2 standartrouter für 50mbit und hab nur das Telefon dran. Mein netgear Repeater versorgt dann alle3 PCs über lan.


----------



## brooker (13. Dezember 2015)

... das hört sich doch nach einem Plan an  

btw: - Fußbodenheißung schirmt extrem stark.


----------



## Loebstraus (13. Dezember 2015)

Also ich freu mich schon auf mein Haus wenn ich denn mal baue oder renoviere -.-
Ich denke werde mehr Catkabel verlegen als Rohrleitungen und Stromleitungen


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (13. Dezember 2015)

Loebstraus schrieb:


> Kfa auch



Waaas 

Na das iss aber mal gut zu wissen ... Wobei ... Gibt es KFA² eigentich Karten im Ref Design ???
Bei meiner kann ich den Kühler nicht wechseln, weil die Karte Custom ist ...

EDIT:
Gut, das mit dem Ref Design habe ich selber gerade raus gefunden ^^


----------



## Loebstraus (13. Dezember 2015)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Waaas
> 
> Na das iss aber mal gut zu wissen ... Wobei ... Gibt es KFA² eigentich Karten im Ref Design ???
> Bei meiner kann ich den Kühler nicht wechseln, weil die Karte Custom ist ...
> ...



Ja geht aber die 970 KFA die wir hatten waren alles Customs :/


----------



## brooker (13. Dezember 2015)

... KFA hat kein Referenz-Design. Deswegen haben wir den Watercool Core verbaut ;o)


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (13. Dezember 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> ... KFA hat kein Referenz-Design. Deswegen haben wir den Watercool Core verbaut ;o)



Also diese Exemplare scheinen Ref. Design zu sein


----------



## brooker (13. Dezember 2015)

... das ist gut möglich. Hast recht. Die Refs sind aber leider nicht so taktfreudig. Aber wenn es für Dich keine Rolle spielt, schlag zu.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (13. Dezember 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> ... das ist gut möglich. Hast recht. Die Refs sind aber leider nicht so taktfreudig. Aber wenn es für Dich keine Rolle spielt, schlag zu.



Nene ... Ich bleib bei meiner Hof


----------



## Stefan84 (14. Dezember 2015)

@SnakeByte:
wie gesagt, ich hab hier auch noch nen weißen Edding und etwas weißen Sprühlack, wir bekommen also *JEDE* erdenkliche Karte weiß


----------



## XeT (14. Dezember 2015)

Stefan84 schrieb:


> @SnakeByte:
> wie gesagt, ich hab hier auch noch nen weißen Edding und etwas weißen Sprühlack, wir bekommen also *JEDE* erdenkliche Karte weiß



Wenn du das mit der Nano machst verkauft du die für 100€ mehr und der Käufer spart selber noch 100€. Eine Win-Win außer für Asus.


----------



## XeT (14. Dezember 2015)

So ich hab mir jetzt mal den Voltcraft3000 bestellt. Mit dem werde ich dann mal Messen was die Nano und die 980+ti verbrauchen. Möchte auf ca. 12 kW/h pro Tag eigentlich nicht überschreiten. Je nachdem was der Falter braucht darf die Nano dann teilzeit Falten.


----------



## Kashura (14. Dezember 2015)

was denkt ihr wie lange es dauert, bis man weiß wie die neuen GPU's sich beim Falten schlagen? Bis auf CPU und GPU weiß ich schon ziemlich genau was ich mir für ein PC zusammenstelle. Aber ob es 2 Pascal oder 2 Arctic Islands werden hängt stark von deren Faltleistung ab. Denkt ich ich bekomme 2 Karten in einem Phanteks Enthoo Primo gut gekühlt? Hatte vor noch ein paar Silent Wings einzubauen.


----------



## arcDaniel (14. Dezember 2015)

Kashura schrieb:


> was denkt ihr wie lange es dauert, bis man weiß wie die neuen GPU's sich beim Falten schlagen? Bis auf CPU und GPU weiß ich schon ziemlich genau was ich mir für ein PC zusammenstelle. Aber ob es 2 Pascal oder 2 Arctic Islands werden hängt stark von deren Faltleistung ab. Denkt ich ich bekomme 2 Karten in einem Phanteks Enthoo Primo gut gekühlt? Hatte vor noch ein paar Silent Wings einzubauen.



Das ist unmöglich im Moment zu beantworten, da nicht gewusst ist in wieweit die Architektuten sich ändern. Von Kepler auf Maxwell 1 gin es relativ schnell, danach zu Maxwell 2 war kein Problem. Damals von Fermi auf Kepler dauerte aber gefühlte ewigkeiten. Allerdings kam zu dieser Zeit auch der umschwung von Cuda zu openMM, was das ganze vielleicht vereinfacht.


----------



## XeT (14. Dezember 2015)

Ohne anpassungen sollte es schnell gehen. 2 Artic sind bei mir sicher geplant. Und dann habe ich noch je 1 Slot frei. Da muss ich dann gucken was sich mehr lohnt wird aber sicher eine Pascal zotac/evga für die min. 5 Jahre garantie


----------



## brooker (14. Dezember 2015)

... ich denke wenn wir wissen wie viele Rops und Shader da ist, könnte man das grob berechnen


----------



## XeT (14. Dezember 2015)

Falls sich noch einer eine massengpu Maschine bauen will: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/verkaeufe/418416-v-i7-3820-black-monday-letzte-preissenkung.html
i7-3820 für 120€


----------



## Kashura (14. Dezember 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> ... ich denke wenn wir wissen wie viele Rops und Shader da ist, könnte man das grob berechnen



was denkst du macht mehr sinn? 2 Mittelklasse oder 1 High End Karte? Ich stelle mir das so vor, dass ich selbst beim Zocken noch Falten kann da einfach eine zum gamen die andere zum falten benutzt wird. Geht doch oder?


----------



## XeT (14. Dezember 2015)

Je nach WU und spiel geht das auch schon mit der 290. Willst du 24/7 oder nur wenn er an ist falten?


----------



## Kashura (14. Dezember 2015)

ich bleib erstmal dabei nur zu falten wenn er an ist. Bei meinen momentanen Spielen geht es nur stellenweise (Witcher 3 und Rebel Galaxy zb gehen nicht). Da ich dann aber noch einen voll funktionalen Zweitrechner habe (den aus der Signatur) könnte ich auch eine High End Karte verbauen und den alten einfach falten lassen. Das ist das erste mal das ich ma richtig viel Geld hab im Leben und ordentlich auf den Putz hauen kann bei Hardware


----------



## Amigafan (14. Dezember 2015)

XeT schrieb:


> Falls sich noch einer eine massengpu Maschine bauen will: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/verkaeufe/418416-v-i7-3820-black-monday-letzte-preissenkung.html
> i7-3820 für 120€



Danke - ich hab schon einen, der meine GTX 970 unter Linu x "treibt" . . .


----------



## XeT (14. Dezember 2015)

Würde das 7slot Mainboard nicht 400€ kosten hätte ich aus Prinzip zugegriffen. So blei, ich bei meinen 2 boards für die Zukunft mit 5 gpus.

@Kashura nimm lieber 1mal highend als 2mitte wenn es bei afr bleibt. Wird mit dx12 umgestellt besteht die möglichkeit das Crossfire mit allen Karten zusammen klappt


----------



## mattinator (14. Dezember 2015)

XeT schrieb:


> ca. 12 kW/h pro Tag


Macht dann also (12kW/h)/24h=0.5kW/h². Aha


----------



## Kashura (14. Dezember 2015)

XeT schrieb:


> Würde das 7slot Mainboard nicht 400€ kosten hätte ich aus Prinzip zugegriffen. So blei, ich bei meinen 2 boards für die Zukunft mit 5 gpus.
> 
> @Kashura nimm lieber 1mal highend als 2mitte wenn es bei afr bleibt. Wird mit dx12 umgestellt besteht die möglichkeit das Crossfire mit allen Karten zusammen klappt



das würde bedeuten, dass wenn 2 Karten drin sind einfach auch beide automatisch angesteuert werden vom Client? Da wäre CF/SLI natürlich für die Katz. Hmm mal schauen was ich mache. Ich weiß es ist eh zu früh um sich Gedanken zu machen aber ich freu mich so hahaha


----------



## XeT (14. Dezember 2015)

Für deine Rechnung richtig für meinen fall nicht. 980/ti falten 24/7 und nano füllt die Lücke wenn Zeit zum Arbeiten oder schlafen ist. Damit habe ich keinen konstanten Verbrauch.


----------



## XeT (14. Dezember 2015)

Kashura schrieb:


> das würde bedeuten, dass wenn 2 Karten drin sind einfach auch beide automatisch angesteuert werden vom Client? Da wäre CF/SLI natürlich für die Katz. Hmm mal schauen was ich mache. Ich weiß es ist eh zu früh um sich Gedanken zu machen aber ich freu mich so hahaha



Crossfire/sli kennt f@h nicht. Aber falls sich mit dx12 sfr durchsetzt rechnen beide Karten an einem Bild und dann müssen es nicht mehr die gleichen sein und die ruckler sind Geschichte.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Dezember 2015)

XeT schrieb:


> die ruckler sind Geschichte.


Vorausgesetzt dass man sich nicht dafür mit Microrucklern was heute nach wie vor ein Thema ist herumschlagen muss.


----------



## XeT (14. Dezember 2015)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Vorausgesetzt dass man sich nicht dafür mit Microrucklern was heute nach wie vor ein Thema ist herumschlagen muss.



deswegen ja sfr. Alle gpus arbeiten an einem Bild wie bei dem neuen CIV. Balken sind kleiner und Ruckler ade


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Dezember 2015)

XeT schrieb:


> deswegen ja sfr. Alle gpus arbeiten an einem Bild wie bei dem neuen CIV. Balken sind kleiner und Ruckler ade


Hübsche Theorie, aber ich bleibe skeptisch bis sich das in der Praxis bewährt hat.


----------



## XeT (14. Dezember 2015)

Hat es sich doch schon gab doch mal ein pcgh test. Das Problem ist eher die geringeren MaxFps und dann wird rumgeheult.


----------



## arcDaniel (14. Dezember 2015)

XeT schrieb:


> Hat es sich doch schon gab doch mal ein pcgh test. Das Problem ist eher die geringeren MaxFps und dann wird rumgeheult.



Das ist mit dem Rumgeheule wegen niedrigen MaxFPS geht mir auch gewaltig auf den Kecks. Ob ein Spiel sich flüssig anfühlt oder nicht hängt von viel mehr als nur den FPS ab.

Ich freue mich wenn SFR oder andere Techniken, mit denen man mehrer GPUs auslasten kann, mehr an bedeutung gewinnen.

Was aber nun Multi-GPU und Falten angeht so schein aber auch hier Nvidia klar im Vorteil zu sein:
bei Nvidia kann man SLI beruhig aktiviert lassen, pro GPU einen Slot einstellen und mit den GPU's separat falten, während man bei AMD CF abschalten muss, wenn ich richtig informiert bin...

btw ab dem 1. Januar wird der Strom bei uns in Luxemburg noch billiger


----------



## XeT (14. Dezember 2015)

Na das ist doch Top. Ich zahle jetzt 0,5cent weniger bin dann bei 24,15Cent/kwh. Ich sollte meinen Faltrechner nach Österreich oder sonst wo hinstellen. Oder hoffen das alles passt und wenn ich Umziehe mir mein Strom selber mache


----------



## FlyingPC (14. Dezember 2015)

Ich mit meinem s***** PC bin mitterweile auch leid.
Einer meiner Freunde heult herum, das er manchmal auf seinem Laptop nur noch 150FPS hat und keine 200FPS.
Obwohl man den Unterschied gar nicht sieht.
Und dann kommt die Ausage:"Das spürt man aber!"


----------



## XeT (14. Dezember 2015)

Dein Freund sollte beim supertalent auftreten. Er erkennt den unterschied zwischen 5ms 7,5ms..

Aber das geht teilweise wirklich cs1.6 z.b. Da ist das Fadenkreuz von den Bildern abhängig. Mit 60fps braucht es länger um wieder klein zu werden gegenüber 99fps.



FlyingPC schrieb:


> Ich mit meinem s***** PC bin mitterweile auch leid.
> Einer meiner Freunde heult herum, das er manchmal auf seinem Laptop nur noch 150FPS hat und keine 200FPS.
> Obwohl man den Unterschied gar nicht sieht.
> Und dann kommt die Ausage:"Das spürt man aber!"



Sag mal was kannst du eigentlich mit dem PC noch machen?


----------



## FlyingPC (15. Dezember 2015)

Die einzige Spiel was ich flüssig zocken kann, ist das alte Need for Speed Hot Pursuit.
Alle neueren Spiele, wenn sie denn noch auf PS3 laufen sollten, wie z.b. GTA V spiele ich mit einem anderen Kumpel auf der PS3.


----------



## XeT (15. Dezember 2015)

Um das Schweigen des Schreibens nach knapp 12h zu brechen:

die 980(ti) falten beide gerade Project 10473: 
980 TDP: 84,5% Load:95% PPD 335606 TPF:4min 15sec Credit:99179
ti      TDP: 74,5% Load:92% PPD 501975 TPF:3min 14sec Credit: 112712

Man sieht hier gut das das wieso Schnelle Karten bessere PPD/Watt haben die TI ist 100min schneller bekommt dazu aber nochmals 13k mehr Credit. Der unteschied ppd/watt ist noch nicht so stark. Je langsamer die Karte umso stärker schlägt es aber ein. 
Sparsam alleine reicht also nicht. Sparsam und Schnell oder einfach ganz Schnell das muss das Ziel sein


----------



## arcDaniel (15. Dezember 2015)

Ja und genau, das ist nicht unbedingt gerecht.

Alleine schon weil man schneller faltet, bekommt man in der gleichen Zeit X mehr WU's gefaltet und somit ist die PPD automatisch höher. Warum man dann auch noch einen zusätzlichen Bonus erhalten soll ist mir schleierhaft und demotiviert vielleicht Mitglieder weniger zu falten.

Zudem sollten die Projektleiter doch froh sein für jede fertige WU und es gibt genug Leute welche sich wünschen würden auch eine WU pausieren zu können und später weiter zu falten ohne dafür "bestraft" zu werden.

btw: ich habe gerade gesehen, dass ich im ganzen also hier im Team und vorher für EVGA schon 60mio habe 
Für Team 70335 möchte ich bis Ende des Jahres meine 25mio noch erreichen...


----------



## FlyingPC (15. Dezember 2015)

Mein Ziel ist es bis Ende des Jahres die 100.000 Punkte zu knacken! Für die Meisten ist das sicherlich nicht viel, aber da ich nur mit NACL folden kann, ist das etwas wert!

Glückwunsch arcdaniel! Weiter so!


----------



## brooker (15. Dezember 2015)

... da ich für die kommenden Events eine Kooperation mit anderen bekannten Teams anstrebe um noch mehr Leute zu erreichen, habe ich meine Augen auch in andere Folding Foren. Ein User hat das hier, meiner Meinung nac, plausibel und sehr zutreffend beschrieben und evtl. den Hintergrund des Bonussystems erfasst. Finde, dass ist ne krasse Nummer, sofern es zutrifft.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Dezember 2015)

Ich muss heute Abend mal unbedingt meine Log kontrollieren > irgendwie fehlt mir eine Menge WU's.

Das Sonntag und Montag nicht ergiebig waren ist korrekt.


----------



## XeT (16. Dezember 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> ... da ich für die kommenden Events eine Kooperation mit anderen bekannten Teams anstrebe um noch mehr Leute zu erreichen, habe ich meine Augen auch in andere Folding Foren. Ein User hat das hier, meiner Meinung nac, plausibel und sehr zutreffend beschrieben und evtl. den Hintergrund des Bonussystems erfasst. Finde, dass ist ne krasse Nummer, sofern es zutrifft.



Welchen Post meinst du direkt? 




A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ich muss heute Abend mal unbedingt meine Log kontrollieren > irgendwie fehlt mir eine Menge WU's.
> 
> Das Sonntag und Montag nicht ergiebig waren ist korrekt.



Hatte auch schon fehlende Punkte da brachte eine 40k wu 10k.


Btw warum wird die Burg Bamblestein schon wieder angegriffen? 3mios wurden erbeutet


----------



## Kashura (16. Dezember 2015)

könnte sich das:

AMD GPU Open: Radeon-Software wird zu 100 % Open-Source

positiv aufs Falten auswirken? Ich hab kein Plan und davon viel aber vielleicht gibt es ja einen Zusammenhang


----------



## brooker (16. Dezember 2015)

@Xet: habe doch auf genau einen verlinkt, oder funktioniert das bei Dir nicht?


----------



## FlyingPC (16. Dezember 2015)

Bei mir hat es funktioniert.


----------



## XeT (16. Dezember 2015)

Diesmal hat es geklappt. Es gibt aber mehr als eine Seite der Ansicht. Durch bessere GPU's kann man halt aufwendiger Falten lassen. Ist das gleich wie bei Spielen. Das dort aber absichtlich Leute fallen gelassen sehe ich da vll nicht so krass. Die wissen natürlich wer was für Hardware nutzt, wird ja jedes mal ausgelesen. Aber genau hier liegt ja der Knackpunkt: Wenn genügend auf neue Hardware umgestiegen sind, kann man natürlich wieder komplexer rechnen lassen. Macht man das zu früh gehen viele, macht man das zu spät gehen viele. Macht man es gar nicht gibt es irgendwann kein Fortschritt mehr. 

Ist teilweise natürlich schade, aber ich seh es mit Strom etc anders. 
Wie haben bald ein zweites Patenkind und zahlen dann im Monat knapp 100€ an Spenden. Ich zahle jetzt nochmal 100€ an Stromkosten, diese seh ich aber als Spende für die Forschung an.


----------



## XeT (16. Dezember 2015)

So Leistung des Falt PCs wird jetzt gemessen: Derzeit 380Watt bei jeweils 70-75% tdp core 18.

Werde erstmal bis Sonntag messen. Danach dann die Nano und mir dann ausrechnen wielange die Nano denn überhaupt falten darf.


----------



## Stefan84 (16. Dezember 2015)

Gibt es eigentlich irgendwo eine Liste in der steht welche Grafikkarte noch unterstützt und mit WU's versorgt wird?


----------



## FlyingPC (16. Dezember 2015)

Stefan84 schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich irgendwo eine Liste in der steht welche Grafikkarte noch unterstützt und mit WU's versorgt wird?



Das würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## XeT (16. Dezember 2015)

Also derzeit bekomm ich nur 6h+ Wus. Die stinken malrichtig ab und 380k 980ti 320k 980. Mit ordentlichen punkte bringenden kleinen komme ich mit beiden Karten zusammen auf 1 mio. Aber so ist das teils traurig


----------



## FlyingPC (16. Dezember 2015)

Beim NACL folden gibt es irgendwie bei mir irgendwie auch gute und schlechte Tage. Gestern war ein richtiger guter Tag, da habe ich fast 5000 Punkte gemacht und heute werden es vielleicht 2500!


----------



## XeT (16. Dezember 2015)

So mit angepasster lüfterkurve und oc auf: 980 1475mhz /ti 1416mhz

Gesamt knapp 60k ppd mehr bei 7Watt. Bisher musste ich keine volt erhöhen. Lass jetzt ihre 5/6h falten. Dann wird wieder erhöht.


----------



## arcDaniel (16. Dezember 2015)

Kashura schrieb:


> könnte sich das:
> 
> AMD GPU Open: Radeon-Software wird zu 100 % Open-Source
> 
> positiv aufs Falten auswirken? Ich hab kein Plan und davon viel aber vielleicht gibt es ja einen Zusammenhang



Ich gebe mal nur meine Persönliche einschätzung auf Basis meines Kenntnisstandes:
Trotz dem Umschwung von core15(cuda-only) zu den neueren openMM cores, welche sowohl Cuda, sowie openCL unterstützten, habe ich das Gefühl dass die Cuda Version der cores deutlich Leistungsfühiger ist (wenn man das so nennen kann).
Ich gehe auch stark von 2 verschiedenen Versionen aus, also Cuda und openCL, da sie in verschiedenen Ordnern geladen werden. Würde es sich um die gleiche Datei handel, wäre dies ja nicht nötig.

Hier würde einen kleinen Versuch ausklammern, welcher User mit beiden Herstellern mal Probieren könnten. Und zwar den core21 aus dem Nvidia Verzeichnis durch die Datei aus dem AMD/Ati verzeichniss ersetzten und sehen ob die Nvidia GPU damit faltet, wenn ja wie die Resultate sind.

Zurück zum Thema; bei AMD GPU Open sollen Tools entahlten sein, welche eine sehr leichte Portierung von Cuda zu C++ ermöglichen und dann der "Cuda" Code auf einer AMD GPU ausgeführt werden kann. Die Resultate sollen sehr vielversprechend sein.
Würde mein Verdacht sich bestätigen, dass die Cuda-Verion der Cores besser ist, könnten so hier die Cores besser und leichter für AMD GPUs portiert werden und die Leistung würde sich steigern.

Ist meine Sichtweise falsch, so lasse ich mich gerne belehren


----------



## Amigafan (16. Dezember 2015)

*@arcDaniel*

Leider liegst Du "etwas" falsch:
Es gibtb derzeit nur Cores, die programmiert unter OpenMM 5 (Core17), OpenMM6.1 (Core18) und OpenMM 6.2 (Core21) eistieren und nur OpenCL  unterstützen.- nicht ein bisschen Cuda!
Außerdem - jede GPU (sei es *AMD* oder *nVIDIA*) braucht speziellen Code (z. B. für Programmschleifen, die Nutzung von Registern, die Art der "Ansprache" etc.) - daher kann man den *AMD*-Core21 nicht für  *n**VIDIA*-GPU´s und den *nVIDIA*-Core21 für  nicht für *AMD*-GPU´s nutzen.
Und - warum sollte PG wieder auf Cuda wechseln?
OpenCL ist für GPGPU universell und läuft (prinzipiell) auch auf Intel-Kombiprozessoren . . .


----------



## arcDaniel (16. Dezember 2015)

Amigafan schrieb:


> *@arcDaniel*
> 
> Leider liegst Du "etwas" falsch:
> Es gibtb derzeit nur Cores, die programmiert unter OpenMM 5 (Core17), OpenMM6.1 (Core18) und OpenMM 6.2 (Core21) eistieren und nur OpenCL  unterstützen.- nicht ein bisschen Cuda!
> ...



Meine Annahme dass Cuda verwendet wird kommt von hier:
8. The OpenMM Library: Introduction ? OpenMM Users Guide 6.1 documentation



> 8.7. Platforms This release of OpenMM contains the following Platform subclasses:
> *ReferencePlatform*: This is designed to serve as reference code for writing other platforms.  It is written with simplicity and clarity in mind, not performance.
> *CpuPlatform*: This platform provides high performance when running on conventional CPUs.
> *CudaPlatform*: This platform is implemented using the CUDA language, and performs calculations on Nvidia GPUs.
> ...



Mein Englisch ist auch nicht das beste.... kann sein dass ich etwas falsch verstanden habe.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Dezember 2015)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ich muss heute Abend mal unbedingt meine Log kontrollieren > irgendwie fehlt mir eine Menge WU's.


Mir wurden für 3-4 P9201 nur die Basispunkte gegeben obwohl im Log Punkte von rund 45'000 pro WU stehen.

Es sind zwar drei oder vier WU's dem OC zum Opfer gefallen, aber das sollte zwar noch nicht reichen das ich deswegen nur die Basispunkte bekomme.

Was auch gegen die "Bestrafungstheorie" sprich ist mein Punkteupdate vom 12.16, 3am (2 WUs = 191'745 Punkten):
Das eine ist ne P9201 mit den 8'000 Basispunkten und eine P9207 mit 183'745Punkten > die P9207 wurde 1,75h vor der P9201 hochgeladen. 

Weiss echt nicht was ich davon halten.


----------



## XeT (16. Dezember 2015)

Sag mal ich habe immer mal für ne Sekunde 0% Auslastung auf der GPU. Bei der ti sind es jetzt aber glaube so 10sekunden oder sogar mehr. Perfcap liegt immer im vrel beim Lastausfall ist es dann Utility.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Dezember 2015)

@XeT:
Während der 0%-Phase überprüft deine CPU ob deine 980er richtig gefaltet haben, frei nach dem Motor "Vertrauen ist gut > Kontrolle ist besser!".


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Dezember 2015)

Mal ein kleiner "Rundumschlag"



XeT schrieb:


> Btw warum wird die Burg Bamblestein schon wieder angegriffen? 3mios wurden erbeutet



Mein Router/Modem zickt rum und muss häufig (randomisiert) re- gebootet werden
Ersatz ist bestellt



arcDaniel schrieb:


> ...nicht unbedingt gerecht.  Alleine schon weil man schneller faltet, bekommt man in der gleichen Zeit X mehr WU's gefaltet und somit ist die PPD automatisch höher....



Nun, die sind da ganz "amerikanisch" ...
Da wird ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste gepushed; der "Gute" (schnell viele Resultate) belohnt / der "Schlechte" bestraft
Es kommt nicht von ungefähr, dass ich (und einige Andere) immer wieder mal betonen, dass *bei uns der gute Wille zählt *und nicht der "Fuhrpark"



Stefan84 schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich irgendwo eine Liste in der steht welche Grafikkarte noch unterstützt und mit WU's versorgt wird?



 Im Prinzip stehen alle in der GPU-Liste in deinem Folding-Ordner


----------



## XeT (17. Dezember 2015)

Also cpu schwankt nicht mehr als im normalen Fall. In der Zeit wird aber definitiv nicht richtig gefaltet. Bei den 1-2sec aussetzer geht der Verbrauch extrem nach unten. Bei dem langen Ausfall gingen die TDP in dezeit auf 300k runter. Sobald wieder load da war gingen sie fix wieder auf 500k.

Hab bei der nano mal geguckt die hat auch immer mal load aussetzer. Aber nicht so konstant wie die 980(ti)


----------



## Kashura (17. Dezember 2015)

XeT schrieb:


> Also cpu schwankt nicht mehr als im normalen Fall. In der Zeit wird aber definitiv nicht richtig gefaltet. Bei den 1-2sec aussetzer geht der Verbrauch extrem nach unten. Bei dem langen Ausfall gingen die TDP in dezeit auf 300k runter. Sobald wieder load da war gingen sie fix wieder auf 500k.
> 
> Hab bei der nano mal geguckt die hat auch immer mal load aussetzer. Aber nicht so konstant wie die 980(ti)



faltest du die 0x17 oder die 21er?


----------



## XeT (17. Dezember 2015)

Core18


----------



## mattinator (17. Dezember 2015)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Mir wurden für 3-4 P9201 nur die Basispunkte gegeben obwohl im Log Punkte von rund 45'000 pro WU stehen.



Den Eindruck habe ich bzgl. meiner gestern gerechneten Projekte auch. Allerdings sind bei mir keine Projekte abgestürzt, irgendwas stimmt da wieder mal nicht !


----------



## Amigafan (17. Dezember 2015)

*@arcDaniel*

Es stimmt schon, dass man unter OpenMM verschiedenen Code einbinden kann - er ist auch eher für das "Drumherum" gedacht.
Allerdings wird seit GPU-Core17 nur OpenCL als Programmsprache eingebunden, denn - in wieweit Cuda mittlerweile auf AMD-GPU´s performant läuft - das ist die große Frage.
Und bedenke bitte:
OpenCL ist universell anwendbar ("genormt"), Cuda  ist proprietär (nur *nVIDIA*), und bei begrenzten Ressourcen ("Manpower") ist es letztendlich eine Frage des: "Was ist möglich (nötig), was nicht . . . "

Das war daher auch ein Grund,  nur eine gemeinsame GPU-Programmierung unter OpenCL vorzunehmen.


----------



## mattinator (17. Dezember 2015)

Irgendwie scheint Stanford ohne Kommentar die Stimmen derer erhört zu haben, die die Bonus-Punkte abschaffen wollen. Hier mal ein kurzer Snapshot von meinen Punkten bei EOC / Protokollen:


Spoiler



EOC:
12.17.15, 3am CST, Time Now: 5:24am (12:24 MEZ, 11:24 UTC):

12.17, 3am      13,380  4 (06:00-09:00 UTC)
12.17, 12am     43,948  4
Projekte:
06:04:49:WU00:FS01:Final credit estimate, 38449.00 points (9201, Base 8000)
06:15:35:WU01:FS00:Final credit estimate, 1792.00 points
08:10:06:WU00:FS00:Final credit estimate, 1816.00 points
08:11:48:WU02:FS01:Final credit estimate, 34935.00 points (9152, Base 3300)


Die Berechnung stimmt ungefähr ohne die Bonus-Punkte. Allerdings lässt sich das Ganze nicht an bestimmten Projekten festmachen, da ich für beide GPU-Projekt-Typen in den letzten Tagen auch schon volle Punkte bekommen habe.


----------



## brooker (17. Dezember 2015)

Die Frage ist: Absicht oder Fehler?


----------



## arcDaniel (17. Dezember 2015)

@Amigafan

Danke für die Erklärung!  Ich gin eher davon aus dasss Pande Laps ihre Core's für openMM entwickelt und eigentlich gar nichts direkt mit openCL/Cuda zu tun haben. Eher, dass openMM separat programmiert wird und diese eben openCL oder Cuda bieten.
Also vergleich:
Hardware --> Betriebsystem --> DirectX --> Direct3D --> Game-engine
Hardeware --> Betriebsystem --> openCL/Cuda --> openMM --> Fah core


----------



## mattinator (17. Dezember 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> Die Frage ist: Absicht oder Fehler?


Absicht wohl eher nicht, sie werden nicht vorsätzlich gegen ihre eigenen Regeln verstoßen. Ich werde dann noch mal im Folding-Forum suchen. Lt. Alex scheint das ja kein Einzelfall zu sein.


----------



## Stefan84 (17. Dezember 2015)

Bei mir sind heute auch schon wieder 2 Bad Work Units über den Jordan gegangen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Dezember 2015)

mattinator schrieb:


> Ich werde dann noch mal im Folding-Forum suchen. Lt. Alex scheint das ja kein Einzelfall zu sein.


Heute ist es schon wieder 2X passiert und so wie es aussieht ist es immer bei den P9201!

Ich habe aber den Eindruck, dass das Problem seit Mittag behoben ist, den seit da werden die Punkte inklusive der P9201 wieder korrekt gezählt. 




Stefan84 schrieb:


> Bei mir sind heute auch schon wieder 2 Bad Work Units über den Jordan gegangen


Welche Projekte waren das?
Mir hat es heute auch ne P9205 mit "Bad State detected... attempting to resume from last good checkpoint" zerlegt.


----------



## mattinator (17. Dezember 2015)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Heute ist es schon wieder 2X passiert und so wie es aussieht ist es immer bei den P9201!
> 
> Ich habe aber den Eindruck, dass das Problem seit Mittag behoben ist, den seit da werden die Punkte inklusive der P9201 wieder korrekt gezählt.



Bei mir sah es auch so aus, und jetzt wieder mal nicht, s.a. https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=28402.


----------



## Amigafan (17. Dezember 2015)

Soweit ich feststellen konnte, gab es bei mir auch häufigeren "Besuch" der Core17 (Zeta)-WU 9201 (seit Monaten mal wieder) - diese wurden wohl aber korrekt "verbucht".





arcDaniel schrieb:


> @Amigafan
> 
> Danke für die Erklärung!  Ich gin eher davon aus dasss Pande Laps ihre Core's für openMM entwickelt und eigentlich gar nichts direkt mit openCL/Cuda zu tun haben. Eher, dass openMM separat programmiert wird und diese eben openCL oder Cuda bieten.
> Also vergleich:
> ...



Ich denke eher:
Hardware -->Betriebssystem -->OpenMM -->OpenCL/Cuda --> GPU-Core

Denn: OpenMM bildet das Gerüst zum Einbinden der "GPU-Progranniersparche" . . .


----------



## Stefan84 (18. Dezember 2015)

Und schon wieder hab ich so ne schrottige WU Project 9207 (Core_21) scheint da echt noch große Probleme zu haben... GPU-Auslastung auf 100%, arbeiten kaum noch möglich. Und in den Logs ist nichts mit Bad Work zu finden.



Spoiler



18:55:38:WU00:FS00:Starting
18:55:38:WU00:FS00:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Stefan/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_21.fah/FahCore_21.exe -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 7056 -checkpoint 10 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia
18:55:38:WU00:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 7632
18:55:38:WU00:FS00:Core PID:5600
18:55:38:WU00:FS00:FahCore 0x21 started
18:55:39:WU00:FS00:0x21:*********************** Log Started 2015-12-17T18:55:39Z ***********************
18:55:39:WU00:FS00:0x21roject: 9207 (Run 0, Clone 10, Gen 82)
18:55:39:WU00:FS00:0x21:Unit: 0x0000008d664f2dd055e91e2ceff770da
18:55:39:WU00:FS00:0x21:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
18:55:39:WU00:FS00:0x21:Machine: 0
18:55:39:WU00:FS00:0x21igital signatures verified
18:55:39:WU00:FS00:0x21:Folding@home GPU Core21 Folding@home Core
18:55:39:WU00:FS00:0x21:Version 0.0.12
18:56:04:Removing old file 'configs/config-20151215-223704.xml'
18:56:04:Saving configuration to config.xml
18:56:04:<config>
18:56:04:  <!-- Folding Core -->
18:56:04:  <checkpoint v='10'/>
18:56:04:  <core-priority v='low'/>
18:56:04:
18:56:04:  <!-- Folding Slot Configuration -->
18:56:04:  <client-type v='advanced'/>
18:56:04:
18:56:04:  <!-- Network -->
18:56:04:  <proxy v=':8080'/>
18:56:04:
18:56:04:  <!-- Slot Control -->
18:56:04:  <pause-on-battery v='false'/>
18:56:04:  <pause-on-start v='true'/>
18:56:04:  <power v='full'/>
18:56:04:
18:56:04:  <!-- User Information -->
18:56:04:  <passkey v='********************************'/>
18:56:04:  <team v='70335'/>
18:56:04:  <user v='Stefan84'/>
18:56:04:
18:56:04:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
18:56:04:  <slot id='0' type='GPU'>
18:56:04:    <gpu-index v='0'/>
18:56:04:  </slot>
18:56:04:</config>
18:56:31:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 0 out of 2500000 steps (0%)
18:56:31:WU00:FS00:0x21:Temperature control disabled. Requirements: single Nvidia GPU, tmax must be < 110 and twait >= 900
19:00:49:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 25000 out of 2500000 steps (1%)
19:04:52:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 50000 out of 2500000 steps (2%)
19:08:54:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 75000 out of 2500000 steps (3%)
19:12:56:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 100000 out of 2500000 steps (4%)
19:17:15:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 125000 out of 2500000 steps (5%)
19:21:17:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 150000 out of 2500000 steps (6%)
19:25:18:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 175000 out of 2500000 steps (7%)
19:29:20:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 200000 out of 2500000 steps (8%)
19:33:40:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 225000 out of 2500000 steps (9%)
19:37:41:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 250000 out of 2500000 steps (10%)
19:41:43:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 275000 out of 2500000 steps (11%)
19:45:46:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 300000 out of 2500000 steps (12%)
19:50:06:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 325000 out of 2500000 steps (13%)
19:54:07:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 350000 out of 2500000 steps (14%)
19:58:08:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 375000 out of 2500000 steps (15%)
20:02:09:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 400000 out of 2500000 steps (16%)
20:06:28:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 425000 out of 2500000 steps (17%)
20:10:29:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 450000 out of 2500000 steps (18%)
20:14:31:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 475000 out of 2500000 steps (19%)
20:18:32:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 500000 out of 2500000 steps (20%)
20:22:52:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 525000 out of 2500000 steps (21%)
20:26:54:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 550000 out of 2500000 steps (22%)
20:30:55:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 575000 out of 2500000 steps (23%)
20:34:57:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 600000 out of 2500000 steps (24%)
20:39:18:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 625000 out of 2500000 steps (25%)
20:43:19:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 650000 out of 2500000 steps (26%)
20:47:20:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 675000 out of 2500000 steps (27%)
20:51:22:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 700000 out of 2500000 steps (28%)
20:55:42:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 725000 out of 2500000 steps (29%)
20:59:44:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 750000 out of 2500000 steps (30%)
21:03:46:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 775000 out of 2500000 steps (31%)
21:07:48:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 800000 out of 2500000 steps (32%)
21:12:08:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 825000 out of 2500000 steps (33%)
21:16:09:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 850000 out of 2500000 steps (34%)
21:20:11:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 875000 out of 2500000 steps (35%)
21:24:12:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 900000 out of 2500000 steps (36%)
21:28:32:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 925000 out of 2500000 steps (37%)
21:32:33:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 950000 out of 2500000 steps (38%)
21:36:35:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 975000 out of 2500000 steps (39%)
******************************* Date: 2015-12-17 *******************************
21:40:36:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 1000000 out of 2500000 steps (40%)
21:44:58:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 1025000 out of 2500000 steps (41%)
21:49:00:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 1050000 out of 2500000 steps (42%)
21:53:02:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 1075000 out of 2500000 steps (43%)
21:57:04:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 1100000 out of 2500000 steps (44%)
22:01:25:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 1125000 out of 2500000 steps (45%)
23:03:16:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 1150000 out of 2500000 steps (46%)
23:40:33:FS00aused
23:40:33:FS00:Shutting core down
23:40:34:WU00:FS00:0x21:WARNING:Console control signal 1 on PID 5600
23:40:34:WU00:FS00:0x21:Exiting, please wait. . .
23:40:35:WU00:FS00:0x21:Folding@home Core Shutdown: INTERRUPTED
23:40:35:WU00:FS00:FahCore returned: INTERRUPTED (102 = 0x66)
23:40:44:Removing old file 'configs/config-20151216-001842.xml'
23:40:44:Saving configuration to config.xml
23:40:44:<config>
23:40:44:  <!-- Folding Core -->
23:40:44:  <checkpoint v='10'/>
23:40:44:  <core-priority v='low'/>
23:40:44:
23:40:44:  <!-- Folding Slot Configuration -->
23:40:44:  <client-type v='advanced'/>
23:40:44:
23:40:44:  <!-- Network -->
23:40:44:  <proxy v=':8080'/>
23:40:44:
23:40:44:  <!-- Slot Control -->
23:40:44:  <pause-on-battery v='false'/>
23:40:44:  <pause-on-start v='true'/>
23:40:44:  <power v='full'/>
23:40:44:
23:40:44:  <!-- User Information -->
23:40:44:  <passkey v='********************************'/>
23:40:44:  <team v='70335'/>
23:40:44:  <user v='Stefan84'/>
23:40:44:
23:40:44:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
23:40:44:  <slot id='0' type='GPU'>
23:40:44:    <gpu-index v='0'/>
23:40:44:    <paused v='true'/>
23:40:44:  </slot>
23:40:44:</config>
23:40:45:FS00:Unpaused
23:40:45:WU00:FS00:Starting
23:40:45:WU00:FS00:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Stefan/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_21.fah/FahCore_21.exe -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 7056 -checkpoint 10 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia
23:40:46:WU00:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 2960
23:40:46:WU00:FS00:Core PID:4668
23:40:46:WU00:FS00:FahCore 0x21 started
23:40:46:WU00:FS00:0x21:*********************** Log Started 2015-12-17T23:40:46Z ***********************
23:40:46:WU00:FS00:0x21roject: 9207 (Run 0, Clone 10, Gen 82)
23:40:46:WU00:FS00:0x21:Unit: 0x0000008d664f2dd055e91e2ceff770da
23:40:46:WU00:FS00:0x21:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
23:40:46:WU00:FS00:0x21:Machine: 0
23:40:46:WU00:FS00:0x21igital signatures verified
23:40:46:WU00:FS00:0x21:Folding@home GPU Core21 Folding@home Core
23:40:46:WU00:FS00:0x21:Version 0.0.12
23:40:46:WU00:FS00:0x21:  Found a checkpoint file
23:41:38:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 1100000 out of 2500000 steps (44%)
23:41:38:WU00:FS00:0x21:Temperature control disabled. Requirements: single Nvidia GPU, tmax must be < 110 and twait >= 900
23:41:45:Removing old file 'configs/config-20151216-001844.xml'
23:41:45:Saving configuration to config.xml
23:41:45:<config>
23:41:45:  <!-- Folding Core -->
23:41:45:  <checkpoint v='10'/>
23:41:45:  <core-priority v='low'/>
23:41:45:
23:41:45:  <!-- Folding Slot Configuration -->
23:41:45:  <client-type v='advanced'/>
23:41:45:
23:41:45:  <!-- Network -->
23:41:45:  <proxy v=':8080'/>
23:41:45:
23:41:45:  <!-- Slot Control -->
23:41:45:  <pause-on-battery v='false'/>
23:41:45:  <pause-on-start v='true'/>
23:41:45:  <power v='full'/>
23:41:45:
23:41:45:  <!-- User Information -->
23:41:45:  <passkey v='********************************'/>
23:41:45:  <team v='70335'/>
23:41:45:  <user v='Stefan84'/>
23:41:45:
23:41:45:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
23:41:45:  <slot id='0' type='GPU'>
23:41:45:    <gpu-index v='0'/>
23:41:45:  </slot>
23:41:45:</config>
23:46:09:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 1125000 out of 2500000 steps (45%)



Das lustige ist, ich habe die WU NICHT pausiert, irgendwie hat er das von ganz allein gemacht, keine Ahnung warum


----------



## XeT (18. Dezember 2015)

Also bei mir wurden in den stats von Stanford seit 22Uhr keine Punkte mehr aktualisiert. Mir fehlen 300k, bei keinem upload gab's Probleme. Hat sonst noch jemand das Problem?

Also 9am hatte keiner punkte bekommen. 6am unterschiedlich.


----------



## arcDaniel (18. Dezember 2015)

Im Moment kann ich mich gar nicht beklagen, keine Bad States, trotz nutzung vom PC neben dem Falten und gelegentlichem Pausieren, alles klappt 1a. 

Auch was die Punkte angeht; schein alles richtig zu sein. Verzögerungen bei dem Punkten kenne ich aber schon lange, mache mir hier keinen Grossen Kopf, meist wurde das in 1-2 Tagen immer wieder verbessert...

Kleiner Systemnews was fürs falten vielleicht interessant sein könnte:
-Ich habe Windows 10 Build 11082 installiert, nervig ist der Bug, dass beim Kopieren, Verschieben... kein Fortschritt angezeigt wird. Für kleine Daten, wo alles ruckzuck geht ist das nicht tragisch. FüR grössere Daten aber sehr nervig, hier muss ich auf Teracopy vorrübergehen ausweichen. 
Die Perofrmance ist gut, allerdings hat das Build am Falten gar nichts geändert.
-Auch ist nun Crimson 15.12 erschienen, schein grob genau der gleiche Treiber wie die Beta 15.11.1 zu sein, nur eben mit WHQL. Auch hier keine änderungen an der Faltqualität und ich kann noch immer nicht runtertakten... Da die Effizients beim Falten der 380X aber deutlich besser ich als von mir erwartet, eilt das nicht wirklich


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Dezember 2015)

XeT schrieb:


> Also bei mir wurden in den stats von Stanford seit 22Uhr keine Punkte mehr aktualisiert. Mir fehlen 300k, bei keinem upload gab's Probleme. Hat sonst noch jemand das Problem?
> 
> Also 9am hatte keiner punkte bekommen. 6am unterschiedlich.



Der entsprechende Server ist immer noch nicht ansprechbar - somit kein Punkteupdate auf EoC

Leider sind wir nun auch auf Platz 13 "abgestürzt"
Lasst euch davon aber nicht zu sehr bedrücken - am  ändert das gar nichts


----------



## Kashura (18. Dezember 2015)

sprechen wir eigentlich noch aktiv Leute an im Forum für unser Team? Wenn brooker das nicht bei mir gemacht hätte wüsst ich nichtmal das es Folding@Home gibt und wäre nicht dabei (danke an der Stelle Brooker ) Ich hau zwar nicht viele Punkte raus aber besser wie nix


----------



## XeT (18. Dezember 2015)

Also ich hatte es früher mal versucht. Da gab es aber noch nicht den control der macht alles recht einfach. Nächstes Jahr werde ich die nano, 980, 980ti mal testen was gaming technisch nebenher geht. Gibt glaube ich genug die den ganzen Tag älteres Zocken wo dann trotzdem noch Leistung da wäre. Bei 5k Forenmitglieder nur 140 die falten ist echt wenig.

Ich konnte z.b. AC:3 in Ultra &4k beim Falten zocken. Dazu brauchte ich nur eine r9 290 und schaffte trotzdem in der Zeit noch 150k PPD


----------



## Kashura (18. Dezember 2015)

also wie schaffen wir etwas mehr Aufmerksamkeit unter den PCGH'lern? Vielleicht schaffen wir es ja ne Main zu bekommen oder so? Vielleicht noch ein dicken Link in die Signatur?


----------



## FlyingPC (18. Dezember 2015)

Vielleicht auch mal eine kleine Erwähnung im Heft?


----------



## Amigafan (18. Dezember 2015)

*@Stefan84*

Wie ich sehe, läuft bei Dir (und wohl auch bei Anderen) noch der "problematische" GPU-Core21 V 0.0.12.

Wer die neuere, (meiner Meinung nach) stabilere Version 0.0.14 austesten möchte, der kann sich den Core entsprechend der GPU herunterladen und austesten - aber ohne Garantie meinerseits!
Nach dem Entpacken erhält man den Ordner cores mit dem vollständigen Verzeichnisbaum (eine "automatische " Integration wäre möglich).
Ich empfehle aber, *die ältere Version des **FahCore_21.exe** vorher umzubenennen* - sie befindet sich unter (Win7):
*AMD*: AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/ATI/R600/Core_21.fah/
*nVIDIA*: AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_21.fah/




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




PS: Der Stats-Server funktioniert wieder . . .


----------



## Kashura (18. Dezember 2015)

ich renn jetzt mal mit dieser Signatur rum vielleicht spricht es ja jemanden an


----------



## mattinator (18. Dezember 2015)

Amigafan schrieb:


> *@Stefan84*
> 
> Wie ich sehe, läuft bei Dir (und wohl auch bei Anderen) noch der "problematische" GPU-Core21 V 0.0.12.



Könnte evtl. auch funktionieren, das aktuelle GPU-Projekt zu "finishen" und vor dem nächsten den Core zu löschen. Oder ist der Core noch in der Beta-Phase ?


----------



## Amigafan (18. Dezember 2015)

Der Core21 Version 0.0.14 ist aus der Beta-Phase, da es mittlerweile eine Version 0.0.16 gibt, welche einige Neuerungen mit sich bringt:
Siehe: https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=66&t=28399
Ich habe diese neue Version bis jetzt aber nicht selber ausprobiert . . .

Edit:
Das "Problem:
Solange die WU´s in der Anforderung einer Core-Min-Version nicht geändert wurden, gibt sich diese auch mit der älteren (leider defekten) Version zufrieden. Es hilft derzeit wohl nur das manuelle Update (sprich: ersetzen der alten FahCore_21.exe).


----------



## Stefan84 (18. Dezember 2015)

Wie genau meint ihr das mit dem ersetzen bzw. umbenennen? Blick da nicht so ganz durch 
Und bei mir fehlen irgendwie auch ein Haufen Punkte, nur ~250k mit ner 980Ti können ja wohl nicht denen ihr Ernst sein... Wenn DAS unser Weihnachtsgeschenk sein soll, na dann gute Nacht.


EDIT:
habe es jetzt mal nach der Anleitung von Amigafan ersetzt bzw. umbenannt, der Client scheint jedenfalls noch zu funktionieren, ergo geh ich davon aus das ich es richtig gemacht habe 
Als erstes hat er sich wieder ne Core21 geladen (Project 9210), mal sehen wie das so läuft...



Spoiler



10:48:08:Removing old file 'configs/config-20151217-164253.xml'
10:48:08:Saving configuration to config.xml
10:48:08:<config>
10:48:08:  <!-- Folding Core -->
10:48:08:  <checkpoint v='3'/>
10:48:08:  <core-priority v='low'/>
10:48:08:
10:48:08:  <!-- Folding Slot Configuration -->
10:48:08:  <client-type v='advanced'/>
10:48:08:
10:48:08:  <!-- Network -->
10:48:08:  <proxy v=':8080'/>
10:48:08:
10:48:08:  <!-- Slot Control -->
10:48:08:  <pause-on-battery v='false'/>
10:48:08:  <pause-on-start v='true'/>
10:48:08:  <power v='full'/>
10:48:08:
10:48:08:  <!-- User Information -->
10:48:08:  <passkey v='********************************'/>
10:48:08:  <team v='70335'/>
10:48:08:  <user v='Stefan84'/>
10:48:08:
10:48:08:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
10:48:08:  <slot id='1' type='GPU'/>
10:48:08:</config>
10:48:10:FS01:Unpaused
10:48:10:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:80
10:48:11:WU00:FS01:Assigned to work server 171.64.65.104
10:48:11:WU00:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: READY gpu:0:GM200 [GeForce GTX 980 Ti] from 171.64.65.104
10:48:11:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 171.64.65.104:8080
10:48:12:WU00:FS01ownloading 10.04MiB
10:48:17:WU00:FS01ownload complete
10:48:17:WU00:FS01:Received Unit: id:00 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:9210 run:0 clone:20 gen:86 core:0x21 unit:0x00000089664f2dd055ee0b830ba2c6b0
10:48:17:WU00:FS01:Starting
10:48:17:WU00:FS01:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Stefan/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_21.fah/FahCore_21.exe -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 6408 -checkpoint 3 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia
10:48:17:WU00:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 7696
10:48:17:WU00:FS01:Core PID:7716
10:48:17:WU00:FS01:FahCore 0x21 started
10:48:18:WU00:FS01:0x21:*********************** Log Started 2015-12-18T10:48:17Z ***********************
10:48:18:WU00:FS01:0x21roject: 9210 (Run 0, Clone 20, Gen 86)
10:48:18:WU00:FS01:0x21:Unit: 0x00000089664f2dd055ee0b830ba2c6b0
10:48:18:WU00:FS01:0x21:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
10:48:18:WU00:FS01:0x21:Machine: 1
10:48:18:WU00:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file core.xml
10:48:18:WU00:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file system.xml
10:48:18:WU00:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file integrator.xml
10:48:18:WU00:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file state.xml
10:48:19:WU00:FS01:0x21igital signatures verified
10:48:19:WU00:FS01:0x21:Folding@home GPU Core21 Folding@home Core
10:48:19:WU00:FS01:0x21:Version 0.0.14
10:48:58:Removing old file 'configs/config-20151217-164657.xml'
10:48:58:Saving configuration to config.xml
10:48:58:<config>
10:48:58:  <!-- Folding Core -->
10:48:58:  <checkpoint v='3'/>
10:48:58:  <core-priority v='low'/>
10:48:58:
10:48:58:  <!-- Folding Slot Configuration -->
10:48:58:  <client-type v='advanced'/>
10:48:58:
10:48:58:  <!-- Network -->
10:48:58:  <proxy v=':8080'/>
10:48:58:
10:48:58:  <!-- Slot Control -->
10:48:58:  <pause-on-battery v='false'/>
10:48:58:  <pause-on-start v='true'/>
10:48:58:  <power v='full'/>
10:48:58:
10:48:58:  <!-- User Information -->
10:48:58:  <passkey v='********************************'/>
10:48:58:  <team v='70335'/>
10:48:58:  <user v='Stefan84'/>
10:48:58:
10:48:58:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
10:48:58:  <slot id='1' type='GPU'/>
10:48:58:</config>
10:49:10:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 0 out of 2500000 steps (0%)
10:49:10:WU00:FS01:0x21:Temperature control disabled. Requirements: single Nvidia GPU, tmax must be < 110 and twait >= 900


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (18. Dezember 2015)

Kashura schrieb:


> ich renn jetzt mal mit dieser Signatur rum vielleicht spricht es ja jemanden an



Ich habe jetzt auch nochmal überarbeitet und jetzt passt alles rein, ohne das ne Zeile fehlt ^^
Ich denke Ich habe mit der Signatur schon den ein oder anderen aus der Netzterkregie mit ins Boot geholt ^^


----------



## blaubär (18. Dezember 2015)

Ich bin über Weihnachten und Silvester nicht zu Hause und kann deshalb nicht weiter falten. Aber im neuen Jahr gehts wieder weiter! Euch schöne Feiertage!
(Vielleicht bekomme ich ja meinen kleineren Bruder überredet, auch mit zufalten ... ) Aber wird die AMD 4870 noch unterstützt?


----------



## mattinator (18. Dezember 2015)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Der Core21 Version 0.0.14 ist aus der Beta-Phase, da es mittlerweile eine Version 0.0.16 gibt, welche einige Neuerungen mit sich bringt:
> Siehe: https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=66&t=28399
> Ich habe diese neue Version bis jetzt aber nicht selber ausprobiert . . .



Die Neuerungen hören sich ja gut an. Spricht etwas dagegen, den Core als Nicht-Beta-Tester zu nutzen, wenn er keine Fehler erzeugt ?


----------



## FlyingPC (18. Dezember 2015)

Einer meiner Klassenkameraden will es sich auch mal überlegen mit zufallen!


----------



## XeT (18. Dezember 2015)

Wir brauchen einfach einen energiekonzern als Sponsor mit exklusiven Vertrag. Weniger die kw/h aber trotzdem bekommt der dann mehr raus. Ich bin z.b. Bei 10kw/h nur durch falten am tag


----------



## FlyingPC (18. Dezember 2015)

Und dann so als kleinen Leckerbissen Sponsorn sie uns Server!:
Kostet ja nicht soviel.


----------



## Amigafan (18. Dezember 2015)

*@blaubär
*
Die HD4870 ist leider zu alt - sie wird nicht von OpenMM/ OpenCL unterstützt . . . 


*@mattinator*

Du bist alt und beim Falten erfahren genug, dieses "Vorhaben" auf eigene Faust auszuprobieren   
Ich habe heute das "Experiment"  - natürlich auch mit Noch-Beta-WU´s - gestartet . . .


----------



## binär-11110110111 (18. Dezember 2015)

Windows 10 versucht es wieder !  
Also aufpassen, wenn Ihr ggf. den PC (mit entspr. Einstellung) neu startet:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arcDaniel (18. Dezember 2015)

Gott sei dank bin ich eine Win10 Freund und habe es seit der ersten Insider installiert, seitdem ein Build nach dem anderen drüber gebügelt...

Ich habe im Moment eine core21 WU 10494, welche mit meiner 380X eine PPD von 171K (GPU etwa 150W GPU verbrauch)aufweist, gefällt mir richtig gut.


----------



## FlyingPC (18. Dezember 2015)

Bei meinem Vater auf dem PC ist es schon, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob ich es auch installieren soll. Obwohl ich es schon auf einem USB-Stick habe.


----------



## Uwe64LE (18. Dezember 2015)

Mein Falt-Frust hat nun lang genug angehalten.
Starte jetzt einen neuen Versuch, natürlich gleich mit dem neuen Core und hoffe, dass in Stanford nicht
pünktlich zum Wochenende wieder die Server ausfallen.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (18. Dezember 2015)

1. Never change a running system
2. Hardwarebindung
3. Kinderkrankheiten
4. Kaum Treiber für ältere Hardware
5. ICH bestimme, was ich wann installiere
Fazit: Kommt für mich nicht in Frage !


----------



## XeT (18. Dezember 2015)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> 1. Never change a running system
> 2. Hardwarebindung
> 3. Kinderkrankheiten
> 4. Kaum Treiber für ältere Hardware
> ...



1. Ein 10 ist bei mir wie forest gump
2. In Deutschland noch immer nicht zulässig. Die OEM's sollen es ja auch haben. Aber haben es nicht.
3. impfen 
4. Kann ich nicht einschätzen aber bisher keine Probleme gehabt.
5. Lieber Updates als Android 

Fazit: Unsere Einstellungen sind grundverschieden, was ok ist


----------



## Stefan84 (18. Dezember 2015)

Ich hatte auch erst ziemliche Bedenken was den Umstieg von 7 auf 10 angeht 
Aber letzten Endes habe ich es dann doch "einfach getan", und bis auf ein paar kleine Macken mit dem Grafiktreiber hatte ich bis jetzt noch keinerlei Probleme damit. Alles läuft flüssig, für alle Geräte sind Treiber vorhanden (zu 99% funzen auch die Treiber von 7/8).
Und wenn man sich Win 10 Pro zulegt hat man noch ein paar Einstellmöglichkeiten mehr, kann z.B. bestimmen wann welches Update installiert werden soll und der Rechner neu gestartet wird.

Fazit:
es gibt nicht wirklich einen Grund es NICHT zu tun


----------



## Loebstraus (18. Dezember 2015)

XeT schrieb:


> Wir brauchen einfach einen energiekonzern als Sponsor mit exklusiven Vertrag. Weniger die kw/h aber trotzdem bekommt der dann mehr raus. Ich bin z.b. Bei 10kw/h nur durch falten am tag



Ich habe eine Hochrechnung von 9845kwh bekommen -.-


----------



## mattinator (18. Dezember 2015)

Loebstraus schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Hochrechnung von 9845kwh bekommen -.-


Was macht man nicht alles für eine Million.


----------



## Amigafan (18. Dezember 2015)

*Erstes Kurzfazit zum neuen Beta-Core21 V 0.0.16:*

Er läuft, aber wohl nicht ganz so stabil wie Version 0.0.14 - ich hatte auf der 980 Ti gleich zwei "Bad states" (ohne Abbruch), auf der 970 unter Linux einmal (obwohl ich dort seit Wochen keinen Besuch eines "Bad states" hatte ).
Allerdings - durch die Nutzung von PME (Particle Mesh  Ewald - aber fragt mich bitte nicht, was das ist )  in der neuen Version des Core21 gibt es einen PPD-Schub unter *nVIDIA*-GPU´s.
Als  Extrembeispiel - mit einer FullFah-WU 11401 - auf der 980 Ti@1460MHz (ohne Spannungserhöhung) unter Win7:


Spoiler



Project ID: 11401
 Core: Core_21
 Credit: 15754
 Frames: 100

 Name: 2700 Win7 Slot 00
 Path: 192.168.2.103-36330
 Number of Frames Observed: 32

 Min. Time / Frame : 00:02:02 - 813.116,0 PPD
 Avg. Time / Frame : 00:02:02 - 813.116,0 PPD
 Cur. Time / Frame : 00:02:04 - 794.774,0 PPD
 R3F. Time / Frame : 00:02:02 - 811.355,5 PPD
 All  Time / Frame : 00:02:02 - 811.355,5 PPD
 Eff. Time / Frame : 00:02:03 - 802.991,8 PPD


 

Info PME:Michela Taufer | CUDA Spotlight | NVIDIA

Zwar steht es hier in Verbindung mit Cuda, aber bei PG wird wohl die Funktionsweise  genutzt.


----------



## XeT (19. Dezember 2015)

Loebstraus schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Hochrechnung von 9845kwh bekommen -.-



Ich hab ja auch nur 2 Karten im 24/7 Betrieb mit rund 0,4kw/h. Damit komm ich dann auf 3650kw/h. 
Und solange du deinen Strom nicht in Deutschland bezahlst, zahlen wir fast das gleiche dafür.


----------



## Loebstraus (19. Dezember 2015)

XeT schrieb:


> Ich hab ja auch nur 2 Karten im 24/7 Betrieb mit rund 0,4kw/h. Damit komm ich dann auf 3650kw/h.
> Und solange du deinen Strom nicht in Deutschland bezahlst, zahlen wir fast das gleiche dafür.



Doch ich wohne in Deutschland -.-


----------



## arcDaniel (19. Dezember 2015)

Amigafan schrieb:


> *...*Zwar steht es hier in Verbindung mit Cuda, aber bei PG wird wohl die Funktionsweise  genutzt.



Zuerstmal will ich dir zu deinen vorherigen Erklärungen nicht selbst widersprechen, mich interessiert es doch schon etwas mehr, also die Geschichte Cuda/openCL

deshalb, bist du z.b. sicher, dass core 0.0.16 nicht doch vielleicht Cuda nutzt?

Hier mal was ich so in einem Thema zu core21 im Folding@Home forum gefunden habe:
Der User 7im fragt:


> Thanks to bruce for the added clarity.  CUDA for NV cards, OpenCL for AMD cards, but I think he knew that.



Der admin Bruce antwortet hierauf folgendes:


> Almost.
> 
> CUDA for NV cards; OpenCL for either.  (In other words, some FahCores use OpenCL on both except when there's a CUDA  version than can be used on NV.  A new FahCore will almost certainy be  OpenCL, because the same code is expected to work on either.  Later  (once it's working well PLUS they have spare developoment time (Ya,  Right.
> 
> ...



Der Post ist vom 24.11.2015, also nicht so alt...


----------



## XeT (19. Dezember 2015)

Loebstraus schrieb:


> Doch ich wohne in Deutschland -.-



Hast du einen super Atomstrom-direkt-Vertrag? 
Bei 25cent, bist ja mehr als ein PC pro Jahr los.

Meine 980 ja gerade eine core21 bekommen 50Watt mehr bei gleicher/weniger PPD. Schön ist anders

Edit: ich habe mal das powertarget auf 70% gesetzt: 55Watt für 50k PPD.  
OC auf der ti braucht 20Watt mehr bringt aber über 40k hier lohnt es sich noch.


----------



## mattinator (19. Dezember 2015)

Amigafan schrieb:


> *Erstes Kurzfazit zum neuen Beta-Core21 V 0.0.16:*
> 
> Er läuft, aber wohl nicht ganz so stabil wie Version 0.0.14 - ich hatte auf der 980 Ti gleich zwei "Bad states" (ohne Abbruch), auf der 970 unter Linux einmal (obwohl ich dort seit Wochen keinen Besuch eines "Bad states" hatte ).
> Allerdings - durch die Nutzung von PME (Particle Mesh  Ewald - aber fragt mich bitte nicht, was das ist )  in der neuen Version des Core21 gibt es einen PPD-Schub unter *nVIDIA*-GPU´s.
> Als  Extrembeispiel - mit einer FullFah-WU 11401 - auf der 980 Ti@1460MHz (ohne Spannungserhöhung) unter Win7:


Danke für die Info's. Ich habe gestern abend die Version 0.0.16 installiert (die 0.0.14 natürlich gesichert). Allerdings bekomme ich seit einigen Tagen nur noch Core_18 und Core_17 unter Linux. Bzgl. der der Stabilität Version 0.0.14 kan ich Dir voll zustimmen. Ich hatte nur einen Bad State mit dieser Version. Allerdings war das ein neuer Projekt-Typ, der in meiner OC-Konfiguration noch nicht eingetragen war und deshalb einfach "zu heiß gefaltet" hat. Mal schauen, wann wieder ein Core_21-Projekt angeschlendert kommt.


----------



## brooker (19. Dezember 2015)

... um jetzt hier nicht den Überblick zu verlieren ... Ihr habt mich abgehängt . Welche Core sollte man aktuell nutzen, um das Beste rauszuholen? Muss das "Core-Update" immer von Hand erfolgen, oder macht das auch eine Neuinstallation vom FAH-Client?


----------



## Amigafan (19. Dezember 2015)

*@arcDaniel*

Lese bitte die letzte Zeile von Bruce Antwort, denn er sagt (frei und verständlich übersetzt) dazu:
Es müssen 2 Dinge zusammenkommen, dass es vielleicht einem in Cuda programmierten Core gibt - einen* fehlerfrei* arbeitenden Core (unter OpenCl) und *überschüssige*  Entwicklungszeit.

Beides ist nicht gegeben - aber:
Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.


Mir stellt sich aber seit längerem die Frage:
Warum  willst Du auf Biegen und Brechen einen Cuda-Core? 
Die Verwendung bietet *nicht einen einzigen vernünftigen Grund*!

Meine persönliche Meinung dazu:
Man  ist jetzt schon bei PG (um es vorsichtig auszudrücken) nicht besonders  helle - eine Rückkehr zu Cuda wäre aber "der Sprung in den Abgrund" . . .


----------



## Loebstraus (19. Dezember 2015)

XeT schrieb:


> Hast du einen super Atomstrom-direkt-Vertrag?
> Bei 25cent, bist ja mehr als ein PC pro Jahr los.
> 
> Meine 980 ja gerade eine core21 bekommen 50Watt mehr bei gleicher/weniger PPD. Schön ist anders
> ...



Sagen wir es so ich arbeite bei einem großen Energieversorger das hat dann gewisse Vorteile bei der ganzen Schmach die man sich teilweise anhören muss


----------



## Amigafan (19. Dezember 2015)

*@brooker*

Empfehlenswert wäre - spätestens, wenn Du das Flag "advanced" nutzt - die von mir zum Download angebotene Version des Core21 V 0.0.14.
Leider erfolgt kein automatisches Update, da der Core21 mittlerweile als Beta-Version 0.0.16 existiert und die Min-Core-Version der entsprechenden Projekte nicht geändert wurde.

Auch eine Neuinstallation bring keine Abhilfe,  und die Benutzung des Flags "beta" würde Version 0.0.16 herunterladen - die ist allerdings erst seit weniger als 2 Tagen im Beta-Test und m. M. nach nichz ganz so stabil wie Version 0.0.14.

Ergo:
Wenn, dann hilft nur ein manueller Eingriff . . .


----------



## Stefan84 (19. Dezember 2015)

Einen kleinen "Nachteil" scheint es bei der Version 0.0.14 aber zu geben:
die "schnellen" Core_21-Projekte fehlen, wo man teilweise bis zu 750k PPD generieren konnte. Meine 980 Ti liegt jetzt im Schnitt bei rund 550k PPD.


----------



## arcDaniel (19. Dezember 2015)

@Amigafan
Ja ich habe die letzten Zeilen gelesen und verstanden. Un nein unwill nicht auf biegen und brechen Cuda-Core's, ganz im gegenteil. Ich habe mich vielleicht diesbezüglich schlecht ausgedrückt.
Ich hole vielleicht etwas aus; warum basiert core15 z.b. trotz openMM(GPU3-Client) auf Cuda? Damals wäre reines openCL technisch schon möglich gewesen.
Weiter habe ich hier diese News gefunden:
Folding@home: Welcome to FahCore 17!
Hier wird deutlich von der Cuda Planung für core17 gesprochen. In wieweit dies umgesetzt wurde, weiss ich nicht, dazu findet man auch nicht wirklich viel.

Wenn openCL soviel "besser" ist, warum immer die Bestrebungen für Cuda?
Warum sagt Bruce nicht einfach, die neuen Core's sind alle openCL only: FERTIG.
Warum wird core17 mit zukünftigem Cuda Support angekündigt, wenn openCL reicht...

Wenn ich ehrlich mit mir selbst bin, suche auch eher nach einer Erklärung warum die AMD Karten trotz vergleichbar hoher Rohleistung, beim Falten, einfach nicht wirklich an die Nvidia Karten rankommt. Dabei soll doch sogar der openCL Support von AMD besser sein als der von Nvidia...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Dezember 2015)

Manmanman, ihr bringt mich ins Grübeln ob ich den Core21 updaten soll oder nicht. 


Die  ganze Core-Geschichte ist auch nicht gerade ideal um den maximalen Takt bei meiner Titan X zu finden und ich bin mir absolut nicht sicher ob ich ihn jetzt gefunden habe oder nicht:
Aktuell bin ich bei 1435MHz und mit dem läuft sie seit 4 Tagen am Stück durch. 
Mir hat es die bereits erwähnte P9205 nach dem 3. "Bad State"  zerlegt und bei einer P9145 und einer P9146 je einen einzeln "Bad State" ohne das es die WUs zerlegt hat.

Was meint ihr?


----------



## Amigafan (19. Dezember 2015)

*@Stefan84*

Die "schnelleren" Projekte existieren noch - und werden durch die Nutzung von PME in der neueren Version noch schneller, lasten aber auch die GPU gehörig aus (Verbrauch Gesamtsystem ~350-360W, GPU-Temp bis ~55°C).
Derzeit läuft bei mir eine FullFah-WU 11401 (die komplette Projektgruppe 11400-11403 nutzt PME).
Das Ergebnis: 



Spoiler



Project ID: 11401
 Core: Core_21
 Credit: 15754
 Frames: 100

 Name: 2700 Win7 Slot 00
 Path: 192.168.2.103-36330
 Number of Frames Observed: 86

 Min. Time / Frame : 00:02:02 - 813.116,0 PPD
 Avg. Time / Frame : 00:02:02 - 813.116,0 PPD
 Cur. Time / Frame : 00:02:02 - 813.116,0 PPD
 R3F. Time / Frame : 00:02:02 - 813.116,0 PPD
 All  Time / Frame : 00:02:02 - 813.116,0 PPD
 Eff. Time / Frame : 00:02:02 - 813.116,0 PPD



Also Geduld, bitte, denn wie heißt es:

Geduld bringt Rosen, Ungeduld zerrissene Hosen.
In diesem Sinne . . .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Dezember 2015)

Sie haben es wieder gemacht > für zwei 9201 hab ich wieder nur die Basispunkte bekommen!


----------



## Amigafan (19. Dezember 2015)

*@arcDaniel*

1. Core15 wurde nicht unter OpenCL geschrieben, da es dafür noch keine  "Standardisierung" durch die Hersteller gab und es sich erst in  Entwicklung befand - vor allem gefördert von *ATI*.
2. Das war 2013 mal "angedacht" (eher als Wunsch - Du schreibst selbst: in Planung) - aber der zusätzliche  Mehraufwand, der vorher schon dazu geführt hatte einen gemeinsamen Core  für beide GPU-Hersteller zu entwickeln  - nachdem endlich auch *nVIDIA* OpenCL im Treiber unterstützte  - verhinderte dies.
3. Es sind einige "ewig Gestrige" (oder - soll ich besser sagen: dumme,  hirnlose Fanboys), die unbedingt Cuda wollen (Motto: wir haben den  Größerern)  . . .  
4. Bruce ist kein Entwickler - er kann dazu keine "belastbare" Aussage treffen - daher bleibt er in seinen Antworten  immer vage.
5. Die vollständige Rohleistung von modernen  *AMD*-GPU´s "auf die Straße" zu bringen hieße: *nVIDIA*  fällt teilweise  hinten runter (alleine durch die ältere OpenCL-Version 1.2) - und  wäre als Sponsor verloren. Das kann sich PG nicht leisten!
Früher  (z. B. bei der HD5000er- Reihe von *AMD*) mußte die Berechnung die GPU 2  Mal durchlaufen (auch unter OpenCL mit Core17)  - damit gingen 50% der Rechenleistung verloren.


----------



## Loebstraus (19. Dezember 2015)

Ist das heute immer noch so ?
Ich mach mit beiden furys im besten Fall 820k Punkte und der 1Millionen PPD Falter mit 5 grakas im Maximum was ich mal gesehen hatte 1,74 Millionen Punkte .
Wobei das Problem zurzeit ist das es mir zum zweiten mal passiert ist das eine GPU bei 405 MHz hängen bleibt und dann der Rechner neugestartet werden muss


----------



## Amigafan (19. Dezember 2015)

Nein - aber man muß Kompromisse bei der Nutzung von OpenCL eingehen - sonst würden mit Sicherheit die GPU-Cores unter Verwendung von OpenCL 2.0 programmiert (was *nVIDIA* aber nicht unterstützt!).

Das "Hängenbleiben" bedeutet , dass der Treiber in einen Fehler lief und nicht "sauber" zurückgesetzt werden konnte - da hilft nur ein Neustart (oder - wenn genutzt - eine Reduzierung des OC).


----------



## XeT (19. Dezember 2015)

Also miene 980ti fährt immer si 480k und die 980 wechselt zwischen 300-380k. Alles mit core18. Bringt core21/beta mehr PPD? Das Verhältnis sollte auch stimmen. Die Core21 die ich heute hatte, war bei 350k und 50Watt mehr. Das lohnt sich im Bezug auf ppd/watt mal garnicht.


----------



## brooker (19. Dezember 2015)

... ich habe es getan und den AM1 auf den neuen Core umgestellt. Der große Rechner folgt jetzt. 

Aber warum bekomme ich trotz der Slotoption "advanced" zu ca. 50% ne 0x18er WU zugeschoben?


----------



## Stefan84 (19. Dezember 2015)

*@brooker:*

ist bei mir genau das gleiche, größtenteils sind hier wohl nur 18er unterwegs die gerne auch mal ein paar Stunden dauern 
Deswegen sinken meine PPD auch immer weiter gen Keller.


----------



## Kashura (19. Dezember 2015)

hab den PC das erste mal über nacht laufen lassen  Seltsame Beobachtung: Bei einer bestimmten WU hatte ich Spulenfiepen wie blöd, bei der nächsten war es weg und seitdem nicht mehr da....... Seltsam oder?


----------



## XeT (19. Dezember 2015)

Liegt an der Auslastung etc. Hatte bei meiner Nano letzten bei einem uralt-spiel mal fiepen. Waren bestimmt 500+ fps


----------



## Stefan84 (19. Dezember 2015)

Mit der Slot-Option "advanced" hat sich jetzt mal wieder eine Core_17 (9201) zu mir verirrt...
Ist schon interessant zu sehen das die Auslastung der GPU bei diesen nur bei rund 90% liegt und die GPU-Temperatur 8-9 Grad niedriger ausfällt  PPD-technisch springen rund 500k dabei raus.



EDIT:
ohne die Slot-Option bekomm ich gleich wieder eine 18er mit ~570k.

Lässt sich schön nebenher falten und die letzte Folge vom Raab gucken...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Dezember 2015)

Ist wieder mal Wochenende > keine Punkte beim letzten Update


----------



## mattinator (19. Dezember 2015)

Stefan84 schrieb:


> *letzte* Folge vom Raab gucken...


Na endlich.


----------



## Stefan84 (19. Dezember 2015)

Ich hab es immer gerne geguckt, wenigstens nicht so ein Einheitsmatsch wie auf den anderen Sendern


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Dezember 2015)

Auf TV Total, Schlag den Raab und Turmspringen kann ich verzichten > Stockcar und Wok-WM werden wir vermissen.


----------



## Stefan84 (19. Dezember 2015)

Gut, TV total hab ich auch seit Jahren nicht mehr gesehen, aber den Rest (Wok-WM, Stockcar, SdR, Turmspringen, Springreit-Championat[ob das noch wer kennt ]) hab ich immer gern gesehen. War immer sehr unterhaltsam. Und der Typ hat wenigstens Ahnung von Musik, nicht so wie der Bohlen


----------



## Amigafan (20. Dezember 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> . . .
> 
> Aber warum bekomme ich trotz der Slotoption "advanced" zu ca. 50% ne 0x18er WU zugeschoben?



Das Hinzufügen einer Slot-Option erweitert lediglich die Auswahlmöglichkeit für den Clienten. Sie ermöglicht den *zusätzlichen* Zugriff auf entsprechende (Advanced-  bzw Beta-) Projekte , ohne dass es die Anderen ausschließt.


BTW:
Eine neue Core21- (*Advanced*-) GPU-WU ist dazugekommen - Projekt *9852*.
Durch die Größe (126753 Atome) muß man das Flag: "*max-packet-size=big"* setzen.

Hier eine PPD-Übersicht zur Orientierung :

GTX*980 Ti@1460*MHz, Win7, Treiber *355.82*:
 Min. Time / Frame : 00:01:02 - *644.731,3* PPD
 Avg. Time / Frame : 00:01:04 - 614.746,8 PPD

GTX*970@1450*MHz, Ubuntu, Treiber *346.72*:
Min. Time / Frame : 00:01:31 - *362.580,1* PPD
 Avg. Time / Frame : 00:01:32 - *356.684,7* PPD

R9 *290@1020*MHz, Win7, *Crimson 15.11*:
 Min. Time / Frame : 00:01:47 - *284.374,4* PPD
 Avg. Time / Frame : 00:01:51 - *269.142,1* PPD

GTX*670*@Factory-OC, Ubuntu, Treiber *304.125*:
 Min. Time / Frame : 00:03:41 - *95.802,7* PPD
 Avg. Time / Frame : 00:03:42 - *95.156,1* PPD


----------



## XeT (20. Dezember 2015)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Sie haben es wieder gemacht > für zwei 9201 hab ich wieder nur die Basispunkte bekommen!



Kann ich für heute Nacht bestätigen. 2h Falten für 8k

Gerade eine 9201 mit 34k base und gesamt 145k gefalten wenn mir da jetzt punkte fehlen lösch ich konsequent diese core17er

Hab mir die 8k schon wieder eingefangen.

Edit: Große 9201 wurde richtig berechnet.


----------



## brooker (20. Dezember 2015)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Das Hinzufügen einer Slot-Option erweitert lediglich die Auswahlmöglichkeit für den Clienten. Sie ermöglicht den *zusätzlichen* Zugriff auf entsprechende (Advanced-  bzw Beta-) Projekte , ohne dass es die Anderen ausschließt.



... das ist gut zu wissen. Demnach ist die Aussage in meinem HowTo falsch  ... wie erfolgt die Zuteilung denn konkret, vorausgesetzt es sind ausreichend entsprechende WUs vorhanden?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Dezember 2015)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Eine neue Core21- (*Advanced*-) GPU-WU ist dazugekommen - Projekt *9852*.
> Durch die Größe (126753 Atome) muß man das Flag: "*max-packet-size=big"* setzen.


Hab umgestellt und bin gespannt was meine Titan heute Abend davon hält.


----------



## Stefan84 (20. Dezember 2015)

Hatte auch gestern umgestellt, aber bis jetzt nur 17er und 18er vom "normalen" Schlage erhalten


----------



## XeT (20. Dezember 2015)

Also wenn die 9201 jetzt richtig laufen sind die gold wert. Meine 980 fährt 460k ppd

Edit: Unfug sind nur 350k 980 und ti sind in den anzeigen verdreht -.-

Edit: Das ding ist dreck oO bringt genau 8k in 2 Stunden

Edit:9201 gelöscht, kommt mir nicht mehr aufs faltbrett. Aber so hab ich gelesen und gelernt wie ich böse WUs entferne 
400watt für 8k fällt mal aus


----------



## Amigafan (20. Dezember 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> ... das ist gut zu wissen. Demnach ist die Aussage in meinem HowTo falsch  ... wie erfolgt die Zuteilung denn konkret, vorausgesetzt es sind ausreichend entsprechende WUs vorhanden?



Zugeteilt wird nach Dringlichkeit (aus Sicht von PG), welches sich in einerZuweisungspriorität für jede WU widerspiegelt.
Das Problem:
Man kann  diese Priorität selber schwer ermitteln (Hinweise dazu enthält die letzte Spalte der Seite: Server-Status - bezeichnet als: *OS_Weight_Program_Port*), aber wenn sie gegenüber anderen Projekten zu niedrig ausfällt, erfolgt keine Zuweisung (passiert manchmal, wenn Projektverantwortliche beim Herausbringen einer Beta-WU die Priorität nicht hochsetzen und alle Beta-Tester vergeblich auf das Projekt warten ).
In wieweit das setzen eines Flags die eigene Zuteilung beeinflußt (also, ob ein Flag eine erhöhte Zuteilungswarscheinlichkeit beinhaltet) kann ich nicht mit Sicherheit sagen (ich nehme aber an:  beta -->advanced -->normal).


*Kurze Info:*

John Chodera, einer der hauptverantwortlichen Programmierer des GPU-Core21, ließ verlauten:

*"We've had some instability problems with 0.0.16, so 0.0.17 will be rolled out to BETA shortly to correct this problem."*

Siehe: https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=66&t=28012&view=unread#p281831
Hat meine Einschätzung tatsächlich den "Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen" 



Edit:

Da hier Mehrere vom 9201-Problem betroffen sind, habe ich ein  Post im FF hinterlassen in der Hoffnung, dass PG  sich der Problematik annimmt.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Dezember 2015)

XeT schrieb:


> Also wenn die 9201 jetzt richtig laufen sind die gold wert. Meine 980 fährt 460k ppd
> 
> Edit: Unfug sind nur 350k 980 und ti sind in den anzeigen verdreht -.-
> 
> ...


Nur so zur Info:
Du hattest nicht nur eine P9201 die 8'000 Punkte brachte sondern mindestens 4. 



Amigafan schrieb:


> Da hier Mehrere vom 9201-Problem betroffen sind, habe ich ein  Post im FF hinterlassen in der Hoffnung, dass PG  sich der Problematik annimmt.


Hoffen wir auf positive Rückmeldung.


----------



## XeT (20. Dezember 2015)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Nur so zur Info:
> Du hattest nicht nur eine P9201 die 8'000 Punkte brachte sondern mindestens 4.



Ja mir ist bewusst das es leider noch einige mehr sind. Aber hier hatte ich den Fall das es mir aktiv und bewusst aufgefallen ist.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Dezember 2015)

XeT schrieb:


> Ja mir ist bewusst das es leider noch einige mehr sind. Aber hier hatte ich den Fall das es mir aktiv und bewusst aufgefallen ist.


Schau mal hier > KakaoStats


----------



## XeT (20. Dezember 2015)

heute 3mal 8k
18er 1mal 8k
17er 2mal 8k
12&13er 2mal 348

mach 6mal 36K verlust und bei den 348er keine Ahnung wieviel da fehlt, da dachte ich das badwus neuerdings auch zählen.
Erschreckend was da zusammen kommt. Aber danke für den Link


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Dezember 2015)

Bei mir selber ist die Sache nochmals ne Nummer schlimmer bei der Menge die meine Titan X an P9201 durchfaltet und leider ist die 750 Ti auch gerade wieder an einer dran. 

Gern geschehen für den Link.


----------



## XeT (20. Dezember 2015)

die 348er war meine Nano und wegen einem Deinstall lässt sich das nicht mehr kontrollieren. 
Ich hab die 9201 einfach wie im Guide unter Troubleshooting gelöscht. 0,4Kw/h für 8k sind mir dann doch zu wenig um das zu unterstützen. Da bin ich ja fast auf Niveau vom Xeon mit 6 Kernen.


----------



## Stefan84 (21. Dezember 2015)

Project 9152 (Core_18) läuft aber gerade auch ziemlich ergiebig bei mir durch, bringt immerhin ~650k


----------



## XeT (21. Dezember 2015)

Gibt es die möglichkeit eine WU über die IP zu blocken? Heute nacht schon wieder 2mal die 8k 9201 bekommen. Sind dann jetzt schon 280k die ich dadurch verloren habe.


----------



## TEAM_70335 (21. Dezember 2015)

irgendwie laufen aus irgendeinen Grund die WU's auf meiner GTX770 langsamer als sonst. seit ca. na 1,5 Woche. Da ich nicht mehr um die 120 kppd habe sondern nur noch 80-90 kppd. was ist da los, wurde da am Bonus was verändert? Ist meine GPU doof?...heem


----------



## mattinator (21. Dezember 2015)

TEAM_70335 schrieb:


> irgendwie laufen aus irgendeinen Grund die WU's auf meiner GTX770 langsamer als sonst. seit ca. na 1,5 Woche.


Hört sich an wie ein Nvidia-Treiber-Update. Welche Version hast Du installiert.


----------



## S754 (21. Dezember 2015)

Hallo,

wahrscheinlich fange ich im neuen Jahr wieder mit dem Falten an. Was meint ihr, was ist besser:
- viele Kerne niedriger Takt
- wenig Kerne hoher Takt

Schaffe mir nämlich zwei Server an, die sollen ja auch eine Beschäftigung haben 
Zur Auswahl steht: 
- 4 CPUs á 4 Kerne mit ~2GHz
- 2 CPUs á 4 Kerne mit ~3GHz
- 2 CPUs á 6 Kerne mit ~2GHz

RAM ist glaube ich nicht so wichtig fürs Falten, oder?

Gruß,
S754


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Dezember 2015)

Hallo S754

Schön das wieder mit falten beginnen willst. 

Wenn du die Server so oder so brauchst würde ich die "2 CPU 4 Kern mit 3GHz" nehmen > hoher Takt bringt mehr als nur 2 Kerne mehr.

Viel RAM nützt nichts > schneller RAM schon
Quad- statt Dual-Channel bringt 5-10%

Für den Falle das du die Server nicht anderweitig brauchst:
Setzt auf GPU-Falten > CPU-Falten lohnt sich aktuell überhaupt nicht.


----------



## S754 (21. Dezember 2015)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wenn du die Server so oder so brauchst würde ich die "2 CPU 4 Kern mit 3GHz" nehmen > hoher Takt bringt mehr als nur 2 Kerne mehr.


Ok.


A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Viel RAM nützt nichts > schneller RAM schon
> Quad- statt Dual-Channel bringt 5-10%


Hat Quadchannel 32Gig



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Für den Falle das du die Server nicht anderweitig brauchst:
> Setzt auf GPU-Falten > CPU-Falten lohnt sich aktuell überhaupt nicht.


Natürlich brauche ich die Server anderweitig, Falten ist nur nebenbei. 
Extra fürs Falten stell ich mir doch keine Server hin^^

Eine GPU in den Server einbauen geht nicht.


----------



## Stefan84 (21. Dezember 2015)

Bei mir sind die beiden 9201-Projekte offensichtlich auch nur als Basis gezählt worden, anders lässt sich der PPD-Einbruch trotz den "neuen" Core18 nicht erklären...
*
Stefan84 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Dezember 2015)

@Stefan84:
Jep, gab nur die Basispunkte > KakaoStats


----------



## brooker (21. Dezember 2015)

... war bisher nur einmal betroffen.


----------



## mattinator (21. Dezember 2015)

Bei mir gab's einmal ohne und gleich danach vom selben Server einmal mit Bonus.


----------



## XeT (21. Dezember 2015)

Ist nur der kleine 8k 9201 die gröseren klappen


----------



## Stefan84 (21. Dezember 2015)

Die haben da in Stan(d)ford schon komische Einfälle was Weihnachtsgeschenke angeht


----------



## XeT (21. Dezember 2015)

Ja also ich hab meine gerade bei 10% gesehen und gekillt.


----------



## mattinator (21. Dezember 2015)

Ihr könnt ja hier auch noch zusätzlichen "Druck" erzeugen: https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=28402.


----------



## FlyingPC (21. Dezember 2015)

Habe leider gerade Internet-Probleme, deswegen kann ich nicht NACL folden!


----------



## Stefan84 (21. Dezember 2015)

XeT schrieb:


> Ja also ich hab meine gerade bei 10% gesehen und gekillt.



Naja das mach ich nun nicht, da beiß ich halt mal in den sauren Apfel (owohl ich Äppel hasse ) und lasse die ein oder andere 9201 so durchgehen. Sollte sich das ganze natürlich dann so entwickeln das mit purer Absicht der Bonus weggelassen wird (dann am besten noch bei anderen, damit es nicht so auffällt), dann werde ich meine Haltung sicherlich nochmal überdenken müssen.

Denn sind wir mal ehrlich, die Punkte sind doch mit der größte Ansporn, den Rechenknecht falten zu lassen


----------



## XeT (21. Dezember 2015)

Bei der 980 lass ich jetzt auch die WU durch bin aber bei schon 8 von den wirds langsam grob. Gerechnet auf die Zeit sind es 96k ppd statt 550k


----------



## FlyingPC (21. Dezember 2015)

XeT schrieb:


> Bei der 980 lass ich jetzt auch die WU durch bin aber bei schon 8 von den wirds langsam grob. Gerechnet auf die Zeit sind es 96k ppd statt 550k



Das ist natürlich nicht schön!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Dezember 2015)

Ich will noch nichts beschreien, aber die letzten 3 P9201 wurden bei mir richtig gezählt.

Als Ausgleich hat es mir aber ne P9206 bei 48% zerlegt, bekomme aber dennoch 11'000 Punkte gutgeschrieben.


----------



## XeT (21. Dezember 2015)

Melde ebenso 980 hat die 9201 richtig bekommen.

Werde glaub ich den PC über den Urlaub falten lassen. Lüfter lass ich dann bei 85% min drehen. Derzeit sind sie bei 75%.


----------



## TEAM_70335 (21. Dezember 2015)

TEAM_70335 schrieb:


> irgendwie laufen aus irgendeinen Grund die WU's auf meiner GTX770 langsamer als sonst. seit ca. na 1,5 Woche. Da ich nicht mehr um die 120 kppd habe sondern nur noch 80-90 kppd. was ist da los, wurde da am Bonus was verändert? Ist meine GPU doof?...heem





mattinator schrieb:


> Hört sich an wie ein Nvidia-Treiber-Update. Welche Version hast Du installiert.


habe treiber version 359,06


----------



## mattinator (21. Dezember 2015)

TEAM_70335 schrieb:


> habe treiber version 359,06



Für optimales Folding mit der GTX 770 besser den 327.23 WHQL (s.a. Punkt 8 in http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...anleitung-einrichtung-fah-client-7-4-4-a.html). Ansonsten gibt es schon merkliche Einbußen.


----------



## TEAM_70335 (22. Dezember 2015)

mattinator schrieb:


> Für optimales Folding mit der GTX 770 besser den 327.23 WHQL (s.a. Punkt 8 in http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...anleitung-einrichtung-fah-client-7-4-4-a.html). Ansonsten gibt es schon merkliche Einbußen.



ich hoffe es verträgt sich auch mit Witcher, F4 und Just Cause 3 hatte vor die Spiele zur Weihnachtszeit zu spielen...naja anfang des Jahres wird es eh ne 980 ti werden


----------



## simder (22. Dezember 2015)

So habe mal das Strommessgerät raus gesucht und ich finde der Verbrauch kann sich sehen lassen.


Z87M OC Formula
I7 4970K @4,8 GHZ ~1,3 Volt
2x4 GB RAM 2400 MHZ
1 SDD und 3 HDD
EVGA Titan X @ 1126/1.005 V

CA 470k PPD bei 266 Watt


----------



## TEAM_70335 (22. Dezember 2015)

ja das ist ok, vom verbrauch her. aber ne Halbe mille ppd ist mal ne Ansage(das wusste ich bisher nicht)...vielleicht sollte ich doch ne Titan X nehmen statt na 980 ti


----------



## simder (22. Dezember 2015)

denke der Verbrauch geht noch runter wenn das OC vom Proz wegnehme.  A.Meier-PS3  hat auch ne günstige Titan geschossen, neu sind da hat happig vom Preis .
Ich wollte halte keine Kompromisse eingehen und die Ti gab es da noch nicht.


----------



## TEAM_70335 (22. Dezember 2015)

meine Muchte verbraucht mit core i7 920 ohne OC genauso viel beiim Falten, da kannst du mal sehen, was neue Technik ausmacht.

mein PPD Problem hat sich wohl gelöst. Habe nach kurzen druchläufen, jetzt schon mehr ppd als vorher und die WU war zu 3/4 fertig als dich den empfohlenen Treiber genommen habe.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Dezember 2015)

266W > da geht was mit dem richtigen Unterbau. 
Bei mir sind es 440-460W  > Dualsockelsystem, Titan X mit 1435MHz plus ne faltende 750 Ti.

Ne neue Titan X wäre mir auch zu teuer gewesen, hätte da auch ne 980 Ti genommen.


----------



## XeT (22. Dezember 2015)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> 266W > da geht was mit dem richtigen Unterbau.
> Bei mir sind es 440-460W  > Dualsockelsystem, Titan X mit 1435MHz plus ne faltende 750 Ti.
> 
> Ne neue Titan X wäre mir auch zu teuer gewesen, hätte da auch ne 980 Ti genommen.



das ist aber schon nicht wenig. Ich schwanke beim Falten zwischen 380-440Watt.


----------



## simder (22. Dezember 2015)

Muss aber auch dazu sagen das ich Montag ein be quiet Dark Power Pro P11 650 Watt verbaut habe.
Das tut sein übriges zum niedrigen Verbrauch.

Gerade mal auf 110% Powertarget gestellt (1316 MHZ, 1.137 V) sind dann schon 355 Watt bei 540 k.
Die Core 21 ziehen schon viel

Teste später noch mal ohne CPU OC


----------



## arcDaniel (22. Dezember 2015)

Wie es scheint ist der core21 0.0.17 in die Beta gegangen, allerdings wurde hier die Nvidia Optimierung wieder entfernt und es gibt entsprechend weniger PPD (-8,5%).

In den News habe ich gelesen, dass wir 2016 eine core22 mir openMM 7.0 bekommen sollen, bin mal gespannt was dies an optimierungen bringt.

FAH Blog ? Folding@home


----------



## XeT (22. Dezember 2015)

Also bei den core21 ja sich für meine 980 ein powerlimit von 75% gelohnt. Karte war bei 65'C und hat 50watt und 50k PPD weniger gebraucht/gebracht


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Dezember 2015)

XeT schrieb:


> das ist aber schon nicht wenig. Ich schwanke beim Falten zwischen 380-440Watt.


Ich sag es ja:
Dualsockelsystem sprich zwei Xeons mit je 130W und das treibt den Verbrauch in die Höhe.


----------



## Amigafan (22. Dezember 2015)

Dann ist ja mein System ein echtes "Sparschwein"  
Bei PPD zwischen  ~ 550-810K leigt der Verbrauch zwischen ~270W - max. 360W
Das liegt aber wohl auch daran, dass mein auf 4300MHz getakteter 2700K mit gerade einmel 1,208V unter Last stabil arbeitet und sich die 980 Ti trotz 1460MHz  mit 1.199V (Standardspannung) begnügt . . .


----------



## XeT (22. Dezember 2015)

Meine ti läuft auf 1500mhz komme aber nur auf 480-600k mit der. Haut Win10 so stark dazwischen?
Oder falscher Treiber?: 353.54
Mal mit dem 62 testen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Dezember 2015)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Dann ist ja mein System ein echtes "Sparschwein" [emoji317]
> Bei PPD zwischen  ~ 550-810K leigt der Verbrauch zwischen ~270W - max. 360W
> Das liegt aber wohl auch daran, dass mein auf 4300MHz getakteter 2700K mit gerade einmel 1,208V unter Last stabil arbeitet und sich die 980 Ti trotz 1460MHz  mit 1.199V (Standardspannung) begnügt . . .


Ich kann ja einen Xeon und die 750 Ti rausnehmen, dann kann ich dir Konkurrenz machen.


----------



## Stefan84 (22. Dezember 2015)

Bei mir scheinen schon wieder ein paar WU's zu fehlen  Und deswegen sinkt mein Average immer weiter nach unten... Das System ist die ganze Zeit am eiern, faltet eine WU nach der anderen, irgendwas MUSS da doch faul sein.


----------



## Amigafan (22. Dezember 2015)

*@XeT*

Wie sieht der "Antrieb" der GPU aus und was läuft noch so "nebenher"?
Wie sind die Temperaturen und der Verbrauch (ich schätze mal ganz vorsichtig, dass Deine  980 Ti irgendwo in eine Begrenzung läuft)?
BTW  - mein Treiber ist der 355.82.
Ich habe die ~810K auch nur unter dem unstabilen Core21 V0.0.16, der PME nutzt, errreicht - bei einer WU 11403.
Zwar hatte ich keine abgebrochene WU mit *nVIDIA*-GPU´s, aber unter meiner *R9 290* hat dieser Core eine WU "geschrottet" . . . 

*
@Stefan84*

Das kannst Du mit Hilfe von HFM (unter Tools: Work Unit History Viewer) und KakaoStats selber überprüfen.


----------



## XeT (22. Dezember 2015)

Wie in der Signatur: 980 und 980ti Falten mit dem 4460 3,3ghz der nichts macht als die GPUs zu versorgen. 
Windows 10 mit 2 mal GPU-Z zur Kontrolle am laufen.  Afterburner für GPU-Einstellungen. sonst nichts
atm 1437mhz.
Cap gem GPU-z jeweils Vrel. TDP je nach wu 75-90%. Auslastung 90-98% 
Temps 70°C und verbrauch des Gesamten Systems 390-450Watt


----------



## Amigafan (22. Dezember 2015)

Dann wird der CPU-Takt  eine Begrenzung darstellen .
Aber - die neueren Versionen des Core21 (ab Version 0.0.16) bieten durch Multi-Core-Unterstützung eine gewisse "Abhilfe", weil die Verifikationszeiten (Sanity-Check) sinken.


----------



## Stefan84 (22. Dezember 2015)

@Amigafan:
das hab ich ja gemacht, und da sieht man auch das gestern nicht wirklich viel bei rum gekommen ist...


----------



## Amigafan (22. Dezember 2015)

Und - welche WU´s fehlen?


----------



## FlyingPC (22. Dezember 2015)

Kann man eigentlich mit einem Raspberry Pi folden?
Das würde mich sehr interessieren.


----------



## XeT (22. Dezember 2015)

FlyingPC schrieb:


> Kann man eigentlich mit einem Raspberry Pi folden?
> Das würde mich sehr interessieren.



Du kannst mir Android ohne Punkte falten. Das fand ich aber schlecht auf dem z1. Sag mal wo wohnst du eigentlich?


----------



## FlyingPC (22. Dezember 2015)

In der Nähe von Kassel! Habe aber ein IPhone.

Warum?


----------



## TEAM_70335 (22. Dezember 2015)

was geht eigentlich mit Daniel aka nfsgame und Henniges


----------



## Stefan84 (22. Dezember 2015)

*@Amigafan*:

sehe ich das richtig das die Punkte die man eher gegen abend erfaltet (so ab 18-19 Uhr), erst am nächsten Tag zusammengefasst werden? Denn laut KakaoStats wurden mir gestern abend 2 fertige GPU-WU's nicht gut geschrieben, dafür ist aber der Wert von heute früh ziemlich hoch... Trotzdem versteh ich dann nicht warum meine Average immer mehr nach unten zeigt.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (22. Dezember 2015)

FlyingPC schrieb:


> Kann man eigentlich mit einem Raspberry Pi folden?
> Das würde mich sehr interessieren.



Genau danach habe ich vor ein paar Wochen auch mal gegoogelt, das Ergebnis: In erster Linie haben User versucht, BOINC unter Linux zum laufen zu bewegen, hat gefunzt. F@H wurde auch schon probiert, auch wenn ARM-SoC nur bedingt unterstützt werden. Soll heißen, daß es zwar läuft, aber extrem laaangsam (AM1 ist 50 bis 100 mal schneller). 

Aber - wenn Du oder Ihr einen Pi 2 habt, probier(t) es doch aus !? 
Würde mich auch mal interessieren.


----------



## simder (22. Dezember 2015)

So mal CPU OC raus genommen also i7 4970 Stock
Titan X 1316 MHZ , 1.137 V

ca 540 k auch mal 550k bei ~290 Watt (Core 0x18)

Titan X 1126 MHZ, 1.005 V

da sind es nur noch 230 Watt ^^


----------



## XeT (22. Dezember 2015)

Stefan84 schrieb:


> *@Amigafan*:
> 
> sehe ich das richtig das die Punkte die man eher gegen abend erfaltet (so ab 18-19 Uhr), erst am nächsten Tag zusammengefasst werden? Denn laut KakaoStats wurden mir gestern abend 2 fertige GPU-WU's nicht gut geschrieben, dafür ist aber der Wert von heute früh ziemlich hoch... Trotzdem versteh ich dann nicht warum meine Average immer mehr nach unten zeigt.



Für uns ist immer von 07:00-07:00uhr, alles was bis 06:15-0630 fertig ist zählt. Bis 0700 muss es der punkteserver anzeigen


----------



## Stefan84 (22. Dezember 2015)

Ich habe eben mal den neuen 361.43er Treiber von nVidia installiert, zumindest bei meinem Rechner und der laufenden WU bringt dieser Treiber ~10-15k mehr an Punkten als der ältere 359


----------



## simder (23. Dezember 2015)

über 8 Stunden wie lange brauch denn da ne 750 ti alter Schwede.
Da stimmt doch was nicht so wenig PPD, oder?


----------



## XeT (23. Dezember 2015)

Du bist zu früh punkte sollten jetzt passen denke ich. Projekte die du zum ersten mal faltest brauchen paar % bis die ppd stimmen


----------



## arcDaniel (23. Dezember 2015)

Wie XeT schon sagte, aber auch die Zeit wird noch angepasst.

Allerdings hatte ich mit der 750ti auch die ein oder ander WU welche über 24Stunden brauchte...


----------



## simder (23. Dezember 2015)

Ihr habt recht zeit ging runter dachte schon die Wu ist defekt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (23. Dezember 2015)

Weil ich die nächsten Tage nicht online bin, möchte ich schon jetzt allen ein frohes und gesegnetes Weihnachtsfest wünschen.
Also nicht wundern , wenn meine PPD sinken - es bleibt nur meine GTX 970 aktiv . . . 

PS:
Als "Zuckerl" für Alle, die HFM nuzten - ein aktuelles Update: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arcDaniel (23. Dezember 2015)

Trotz des Faltens, sehr geringer Stromverbrauch...

Wir haben unser Abrechnung vom Stromanbieter bekommen und dieser schuldet uns nun Geld: WOW, hatte ich noch nie! 
Wir haben etwa 1500kw/h weniger verbraucht

Komischerweise hat sich aber nichts sonderlich bei uns geändert: ich habe in etwa genausoviel gefaltet wie das Vorjahr, nur von 2*GTX680 auf 2*GTX980, hier müsste der Verbrauch doch in etwas gleich geblieben sein. Zu der Abrechnung gesellte sich sogar noch eine GTX750ti dazu, welche eigentlich nur 2015 beeinflussen konnte und nciht 2014 wo der Verbrauch so hoch war... 
Eine GTX980 ist erst sehr spät dieses Jahr weggefallen (dafür hat sie eine X1 dazugesellt).Der Zähler wurde auch vor der AMD 380X abgelesen.
Meinen PC betrachtet, kann der Unterschied zwischen 2014 und jetzt 2015 nicht durch diesen entstanden sein.

Das einzige was sich in unserem Haushalt richtig geändert hat, ist der Aquarium (270L) welcher weggefallen, soll der tatsächlich so Stromhungrig gewesen sein?

Darf man eigentlich Fragen was ihr so allgemein im Jahr für Strom ausgebt?
Wir hatten jetzt die letzten Jahre immer so um die 870Euro und jetzt mit der "neuen" Rechnung von 2015 nur  680Euro, nur das Falten wird etwa 200Euro Jährlich bei uns ausmachen. Auch wenn ich bessere, effizientere, oder Leistungsstärkere HW bekommen werde, will ich aber in diesem Rahmen bleiben.


----------



## XeT (23. Dezember 2015)

Wir waren bei 400€ im Jahr. Also knapp 1600kw/h. Mit falten kommen dann 3600kw/h dazu. Dann zahle ich knapp 75€ pro Monat fürs falten


----------



## ProfBoom (23. Dezember 2015)

Knapp 1500kW Ökostrom [Werbung]von Greenpeace Energy[/Werbung] im Jahr für eine Person. Das macht ca. 500€ bei mir aus.

Und für die, die hier die ganze Zeit über PPD und Stromverbrauch heulen:
Bei core17 zieht mein PC etwa 180W aus der Dose für ~70K PPD.

Und als Nicht-24/7-Falter kann die Punkteausbeute auch mal ganz schnell deutlich weniger sein.
Immerhin dauern die großen Core21 WUs mittlerweile 30 Stunden!

Denkt außerdem mal an die, die nur NaCl falten können. Denen wurden die PPD letzten mal eben HALBIERT.
Das neue Projekt dauert doppelt so lange, gibt aber die gleichen 125 Punkte...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. Dezember 2015)

Bis Anfangs dieses Jahres hab ich jahrelang mit 330W (2'900kWh) gefaltet.
Seit ~Februar bis Anfangs Dezember hatte ich meine 780er verbaut und kam so auf 550W (wäre theoretisch bei 4'800kWh gelandet).
Durch den "kleinen" Umbau bin ich aktuell bei 450W was einem Jahresverbrauch von ~4'000kWh entsprechen wird.


Edit:
Die Titan X ist jetzt mit 1435MHz 7 Tage durchgelaufen, ich könnte noch testen wo zwischen 1435 und 1442 der höchst mögliche Takt liegt, aber ich werde es so vom Takt her lassen.

Als nächstes werde ich testen, wieviel Spannung für die 1435MHz effektiv nötig sind, da ich sie bis jetzt mit 1.237V betrieben habe.
Im Hinblick auf Amigafan's 980 Ti mit 1460MHz/1.199V werde ich mit 1,200V anfangen zu testen.


----------



## XeT (23. Dezember 2015)

So schöne Weihnachtstage und für alle die noch weg sind (ich vll auch). Guten rutsch


----------



## TEAM_70335 (23. Dezember 2015)

ProfBoom schrieb:


> Knapp 1500kW Ökostrom [Werbung]von Greenpeace Energy[/Werbung] im Jahr für eine Person. Das macht ca. 500€ bei mir aus.
> 
> Und für die, die hier die ganze Zeit über PPD und Stromverbrauch heulen:
> Bei core17 zieht mein PC etwa 180W aus der Dose für ~70K PPD.
> ...


Danke für den kleinen Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl, ich werde den Strom wechseln


----------



## arcDaniel (24. Dezember 2015)

Ich wünsche auch dem ganzen Team schöne Weihnachtstage und denen unter uns, einer anderen Glaubensgemeinschaft, ein schönes und entspanntes Wochenende


----------



## FlyingPC (24. Dezember 2015)

Ich wünschen allen ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und ein paar ruhige Tage!


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (24. Dezember 2015)

Dem schließe Ich mich an ... 
Euch allen ein schönes Fest und besinnliche Feiertage im Kreis eurer Familien


----------



## Stefan84 (24. Dezember 2015)

Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen  HOHOHO


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Dezember 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Dezember 2015)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Als "Zuckerl" für Alle, die HFM nuzten - ein aktuelles Update:
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wo gehört die Datei unter XP  hin?


----------



## ZobRombie (24. Dezember 2015)

Hallo zusammen! Die Beschaulichkeit steigt und daher möchte ich euch auch ein paar schöne Festtage wünschen, ein wenig Zeit zum Entspannen und Frohe Weihnachten!


----------



## brooker (25. Dezember 2015)

Besser spät, als nie: Frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.


----------



## TheSebi41 (25. Dezember 2015)

Wünsche auch noch allen Faltern schöne Feiertage 

Und dann hab ich noch eine kurze Frage: Wie schaut es denn inzwischen mit AMD unter Linux aus


----------



## Mr.Knister (25. Dezember 2015)

Auch von mir frohe Festtage und einen guten Rutsch!

Zu AMD unter Linux kann ich nur sagen: es läuft! Wie gut, weiß ich nicht mehr, bin nach einer WU wieder von Lubuntu auf Windows umgestiegen. Es waren aber keine Tricksereien notwendig.


----------



## TheSebi41 (25. Dezember 2015)

Ok dank, dann ist es zumindest mal einen Test Wert und es geht nicht total unnötig Faltzeit verloren


----------



## Rarek (26. Dezember 2015)

hmm... ich hab ma eben durch die Liste geguckt wer denn überhaupt noch punkte erfaltet...
habe ich irgentwas verpasst? wieso sind da so bekannte gesichter bei, welche nicht mehr punkten?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. Dezember 2015)

Standfort setzt momentan in der typischen amerikanischen Weise nur auf Highend-24/7-Falter und lassen die kleinen und/oder Nicht-24/7-Falter Punktemäßig verhungern.

Viele ist in der Zwischenzeit diese selbstgefällige Arroganz zu viel geworden und haben auf andere Projekte umgesattelt oder gleich ganz aufgehört.


----------



## Rarek (27. Dezember 2015)

ah.. also wie ich und boinc 
(zumal mir bei boinc die Software besser gefällt bei den cofigurationsmöglichkeiten)


----------



## Stefan84 (27. Dezember 2015)

Ich kann die Leute die abgesprungen sind oder pausiert haben aber durchaus verstehen... Die Punkte sind schließlich die einzige (sichtbare) "Belohnung" die man bekommt


----------



## Amigafan (27. Dezember 2015)

Es sind neue Core18-Projekte unter *FullFah* hinzugekommen:
Die "Projektgruppe" *9158-9162*.
Obwohl alle vorherigen Core18-Projekte nur für *nVIDIA*-GPU´s freigegeben wurden, hat der Projektverantwortliche *msultan* trotz meiner Bitte (https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=66&t=28416&p=281984#p281913) anders entschieden und die *AMD*-GPU´s nicht gesperrt - und das äußert sich leider in "unterirdischen" PPD für *AMD*-GPU´s . . . 

HFM-Daten (soweit vorhanden) zur Orientierung:
*Project ID:** 9158*
 GTX *970@1450*MHz, Ubuntu, Treiber *346.72*
 Min. Time / Frame : 00:01:19 - *349.750,4* PPD
 Avg. Time / Frame : 00:01:22 - *330.733,6* PPD


*Project ID: 9159*
 GTX *980 Ti@1460*MHz, Win7, Treiber *355.82*
 Min. Time / Frame : 00:00:53 - *636.480,5* PPD
 Avg. Time / Frame : 00:00:55 - *602.081,1* PPD

 GTX *970@1450*MHz, Ubuntu, Treiber *346.72*
 Min. Time / Frame : 00:01:16 - *370.662,6* PPD
 Avg. Time / Frame : 00:01:17 - *363.465,3* PPD


*Project ID: 9160*
 GTX *970@1450*MHz, Ubuntu, Treiber *346.72*
 Min. Time / Frame : 00:01:28 - *297.491,7* PPD
 Avg. Time / Frame : 00:01:29 - *292.492,0* PPD

 R9 *290@1020*MHz, Win7, Crimson *15.11*
 Min. Time / Frame : 00:03:18 - *88.145,8* PPD
 Avg. Time / Frame : 00:03:20 - *86.826,8* PPD


*Project ID: 9161* - keine Daten vorhanden


*Project ID: 9162*
 GTX *980 Ti@1460*MHz, Win7, Treiber *355.82*
 Min. Time / Frame : 00:00:50 - *694.614,7* PPD
 Avg. Time / Frame : 00:00:52 - *654.928,8* PPD

 GTX *970@1450*MHz, Ubuntu, Treiber *346.72*
 Min. Time / Frame : 00:01:13 - *393.744,6* PPD
 Avg. Time / Frame : 00:01:18 - *356.497,8* PPD

Hier die "Begründung" für die Zuweisung für *AMD*-GPU´s (und meine Meinung dazu):
https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=66&t=28416&p=281984#p281957 und #p281958





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wo gehört die Datei unter XP  hin?



Da kann ich Dir leider im Augenblick nicht weiterhelfen, Alex - ich weiß es schlicht nicht mehr


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (27. Dezember 2015)

Ich hab, einige Zeit nachdem ich mit dem Falten angefangen habe, auch wieder aufgehört. Nicht weil ich sowas nicht unterstütze, aber in meinem Fall überwiegten für mich die Nachteile die Vorteile. Ich kann und möchte meine GPU nicht die ganze Zeit mit Falten belasten(verbraucht mir 1. zu viel Strom und 2. brauch ich die auch noch zum zocken  ) und NaCl falten geht leider nur mit Chrome(benutze eigentlich Firefox) und bringt eigentlich gar keine Punkte mehr. Außerdem möchte ich, wenn ich normale CPU Units falte, nicht immer meinen PC für etliche Stunden nicht benutzen können(übertrieben gesprochen). Mir persönlich fehlt da einfach die Flexibilität.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Dezember 2015)

@dailydoseofgaming:
Ich handhabe es viel einfacher:
Wenn ich zocke wird pausiert und fertig.
Ich bekomme für die angefangenen WUs zwar weniger Punkte, aber aus wissenschaftlicher Sicht ist die WU durch die Pause nicht weniger wert.


----------



## XeT (27. Dezember 2015)

Bei mir hat wohl Windows zwangsupdate gefahren habe seit 12h keine punkte mehr. Wird dann noch 2 Tage so sein da ich noch im Urlaub bin. Die core18 für amd sind eine Frechheit.


----------



## Amigafan (27. Dezember 2015)

*@A.Meier-PS3*

Ich habe tief "gegraben"  und doch noch den Speicherort für die *ProjectInfo.tab* gefunden:

*Windows XP*: C:\Documents and Settings\<username>\Application Data\HFM


----------



## Abductee (27. Dezember 2015)

Falls es euch was hilft, hab mir gestern bei einer Installation mal mitgeschrieben was man alles machen muss um Windows 10 etwas zu kastrieren.

Updates & Datenschutz:


Spoiler



Treiber Updates:
PC -> Eigenschaften -> Erweiterte Systemeinstellungen -> Hardware -> Geräteinstallationseinstellungen (Nein)

::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::

Datenschutz:
Start -> Einstellungen -> Datenschutz -> alles auf Aus

::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::

Telemetrie deaktiveren:
regedit -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\DataCollection -> neu DWORD(32bit) AllowTelemetry -> 0
Suche: Dienste -> Benutzererfahrung und Telemetrie im verbundenen Modus und dmwappushsvc deaktivieren

::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::

Automatische Updates:
Suche: gpedit.msc -> Computerkonfiguration -> Administrative Vorlagen -> Windows-Komponenten -> Windows-Update -> Option "Automatische Updates konfigurieren" aktivieren
Auswählen: Vor Herunterladen und Installation benachrichtigen
Upgrades und Updates zurückstellen -> Aktiviert (gewünschten Zeitraum eintragen)
Automatische Updates sofort installieren -> Deaktiviert

regedit: 
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\WindowsUpdate\UX] "IsConvergedUpdateStackEnabled"=dword:00000000<
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\WindowsUpdate\UX\Settings] "UxOption"=dword:00000000

Windows Updates über das Netzwerk verteilen deaktivieren:
Start -> Einstellungen -> Udpate & Sicherheit -> Windows Update -> Erweiterte Optionen -> Übermittlung von Updates (Aus)

Windows Updates komplett deaktivieren (nicht empfohlen):
Suche: Services -> Windows Update (deaktivieren)



OneDrive deinstallieren


Spoiler



Microsoft OneDrive deinstallieren:
Suche: gpedit.msc -> Computerkonfiguration -> Administrative Vorlagen -> Windows-Komponenten -> OneDrive -> Aktiviert
Taskmanager: OneDrive.exe beenden oder Neustart
cmd (Admin): %SystemRoot%\SysWOW64\OneDriveSetup.exe /uninstall

Anschließend muss noch das Symbol aus dem Explorer entfernt werden:
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{018D5C66-4533-4307-9B53-224DE2ED1FE6}]
Den Wert von "System.IsPinnedToNameSpaceTree" von 1 auf 0 ändern

und zusätzlich für die 64-bit Variante:

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{018D5C66-4533-4307-9B53-224DE2ED1FE6}]
Den Wert von "System.IsPinnedToNameSpaceTree" von 1 auf 0 ändern



Apps deinstallieren:


Spoiler



Den Namen der App findet man unter C:\Programme\WindowsApps
(Versteckter Ordner)

Powershell: 

    3DBuilder App
        Get-AppxPackage *3d* | Remove-AppxPackage
    Wetter App
        Get-AppxPackage *Weather* | Remove-AppxPackage
    Finanzen
        Get-AppxPackage *Finance* | Remove-AppxPackage
    Sport
        Get-AppxPackage *Sport* | Remove-AppxPackage
    Filme&TV
        Get-AppxPackage *zunevideo* | remove-appxpackage
    Nachrichten
        Get-AppxPackage *News* | Remove-AppxPackage
    Nachrichten und Skype
        Get-AppxPackage *messaging* | remove-appxpackage
    OneNote
        Get-AppxPackage *OneNote* | Remove-AppxPackage
    Sway
        Get-AppxPackage *sway* | remove-appxpackage
    Karten (Maps)
        Get-AppxPackage *Maps* | Remove-AppxPackage
    Skype
        Get-AppxPackage *Skype* | Remove-AppxPackage
    Sprachrekorder
        Get-AppxPackage *soundrecorder* | remove-appxpackage
    Telefon
        Get-AppxPackage *commsphone* | remove-appxpackage
    Telefon-Begleiter
        Get-AppxPackage *windowsphone* | remove-appxpackage
    Fotos
        Get-AppxPackage *Photos* | Remove-AppxPackage
    Musik
        Get-AppxPackage *Music* | Remove-AppxPackage
    Video
        Get-AppxPackage *Video* | Remove-AppxPackage
    Store
        Get-AppxPackage *Store* | Remove-AppxPackage
    Kalender und Mail
        Get-AppxPackage *communicationsapps* | remove-appxpackage
    Groove Music
        Get-AppxPackage *zunemusic* | remove-appxpackage


----------



## Amigafan (27. Dezember 2015)

*@Alle*

*Neue ProjectInfo.tab* - *Core_a4*-Projekte *10191-10193* und  *10195* sowie *Core21*-Projekte *9167-9172* ergänzt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arcDaniel (27. Dezember 2015)

Dann muss ich mal auf diese "bösen" core18 aufpassen.

Bisher hatte ich mit der AMD nur eine core18, allerdings eine 10490, welche aber auch unter 100k ppd lag. Sie verbraucht aber auch etwas weniger Strom, dennoch war die Effizients deutlich schlechter...

Was soll ich sagen die 10490 wird sicherlich nicht meine Lieblings WU, es istaber noch weit davon entfernt, dass ich wegen ein paar solch undankbaren WU's aufgeben würde.

Ich habe hier jetzt allerdings ein Tool gefunden, welches ein Problem welches ich im Moment mit der 380X habe löste. Das Problem war, z.b. dass HotS die GPU immer wieder runtertaktete, obwohl die 60fps vom Vsync nicht erreicht wurde... Schein ein Problem des Crimson Treiber zu sein.

Das Tool hier:
ClockBlocker (new Fiji / R9 Fury tool for testing) - Guru3D.com Forums

Es verursacht einen Workload ohne Last, was die GPU auf vollem Takt hällt, was mein vorerwähntes Problem gelöst hat und das Spiel sauber auf 60fps bleibt. 

Das Tool wurde eigentlich wegen Problemen bei der Fury erstellt welche zu schnell runtertakter (vielleicht ein Allgemeines Problem vom Treiber und GCN1.2 GPU's) erstellt. Wenn ich die Beschreibung lese, sollte das Tool aber auch Problemlos mit Nvidia Karten Nutzbar sein.

XeT hat ja von Taktschwankungen, trotz niedrigem Powertarget und niedrigen Temperaturen "geklagt", vielleicht hilft hier dieses kleine Tool, die Schwankungen zu beseitigen und vielleicht verbessert es sogar die Faltleistung.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (27. Dezember 2015)

Abductee schrieb:


> Falls es euch was hilft, hab mir gestern bei einer Installation mal mitgeschrieben was man alles machen muss um Windows 10 etwas zu kastrieren.
> 
> Updates & Datenschutz:
> 
> ...



Das ist ja alles schön und gut ... Doch leider kennt Windows 10 Home den Gruppenrichtlinieneditor nicht ...


----------



## Abductee (27. Dezember 2015)

Bei der Education gibts auch Einschränkungen.
Nur die Pro und Enterprise würd ich momentan für Win10 empfehlen.


----------



## Loebstraus (27. Dezember 2015)

Mal eine andere Frage meine zwei neuen Laptops sollen die Woche kommen gibt es eine Möglichkeit von einer oem dell home auf eine pro Version abzugraden ohne die 279€ für eine neue Lizenz auszugeben ?


----------



## Abductee (27. Dezember 2015)

Upgrade von Home auf Pro kostet bei Microsoft absolut unverschämte 99$
Die haben echt einen an der Klatsche die Redmonder


----------



## Rarek (27. Dezember 2015)

wenn du noch W7 rumfliegen hast... dann sei so gut zu deinen Schlepptops und hau das drüber


----------



## Stefan84 (27. Dezember 2015)

Eine günstige Möglichkeit auf Pro zu upgraden ist folgende:
Win 7 installieren, dann in den einschlägigen Auktionshäusern eine Pro-Lizenz für Win 7 gekauft (kostet keine 20 Euro), diese aktivieren damit man dann im Besitz von Win 7 Professional ist, und erst DANN auf Win 10 upgraden. Dann erhält man automatisch Win 10 Pro


----------



## Rarek (27. Dezember 2015)

stimmt... das ist auch eine möglichkeit...

oder man bestellt sich 2 Lizenzen mit Scheibe und erhält dann 4


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Dezember 2015)

Amigafan schrieb:


> *@A.Meier-PS3*
> 
> Ich habe tief "gegraben"  und doch noch den Speicherort für die *ProjectInfo.tab* gefunden:
> 
> *Windows XP*: C:\Documents and Settings\<username>\Application Data\HFM


Kleiner Hinweis für andere:
Der Ordner ist "versteckt".


----------



## Rarek (27. Dezember 2015)

das kannste ganz einfach mit nem %appdata% umgehen, wenn man das inne explorerleiste einfügt (bin nur nichtmehr sicher ob das das war... bin schon zulage auf Linux  )


----------



## FlyingPC (27. Dezember 2015)

Rarek schrieb:


> das kannste ganz einfach mit nem %appdata% umgehen, wenn man das inne explorerleiste einfügt (bin nur nichtmehr sicher ob das das war... bin schon zulage auf Linux  )



Das funktioniert 1a. Mache ich bei mir auch immer!


----------



## Kashura (28. Dezember 2015)

konnten wir über die feiertage paar neue falter gewinnen?


----------



## ProfBoom (28. Dezember 2015)

Laut EOC: nein.
Wie kommst du darauf?


----------



## Amigafan (28. Dezember 2015)

Rarek schrieb:


> das kannste ganz einfach mit nem %appdata% umgehen,  wenn man das inne explorerleiste einfügt (bin nur nichtmehr sicher ob  das das war... bin schon zulage auf Linux  )



Das funktioniert  nur, solange man ein lauffähiges BS besitzt - ich besitze aber kein System unter XP (um das es ging) mehr . . .


----------



## Rarek (28. Dezember 2015)

ich auch net, deswegen ja auch nur als annahme ob's noch ging
außerdem gings auch net um eines deiner systeme, soweit ich das hier mitgelesen hab


----------



## TEAM_70335 (28. Dezember 2015)

habe grade Skylake 6700 k bestellt hoffe er verbiegt sich nicht unter dem Dark Rock Pro C1....den kann ich nämlich weiter benutzen.


----------



## Amigafan (28. Dezember 2015)

Manchmal bin selbst ich sprachlos, was die 980 Ti unter Win7 zu leisten vermag (Core21 V0.0.16 mit PME, Beta-WU 11411, Verbrauch ~ 340W):

* Project ID: 11411*
 Core: Core_21
 Credit: 13370
 Frames: 100

 Min. Time / Frame : 00:01:44 - *876.763,6* PPD
 Avg. Time / Frame : 00:01:45 - *864.268,1* PPD 

Das sind mehr als *2500* PPD/W . . .


----------



## Stefan84 (28. Dezember 2015)

Auch haben will


----------



## TEAM_70335 (28. Dezember 2015)

Die EVGA oder Gigabyte GTX 980 ti bestelle ich mir auch(auch wegen zukünftigen 4 k TV als Monitor) und der Falterei nebenbei...


----------



## Stefan84 (28. Dezember 2015)

Kann die Inno3D auch empfehlen


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (28. Dezember 2015)

Stefan84 schrieb:


> Kann die Inno3D auch empfehlen



Die Inno´s würde ich nicht so lautstark empfehlen ... Das Problem welches du mit den SpaWa´s hattest, ist keine seltenheit ... Die Inno´s habe da fast alle Probleme mit ...
Naja EVGA würde ich auch nicht wirklich nehmen wollen ... Die scheinen wohl gerne mal die die Wärmeleitpad´s des VRAM zu vergessen und mit dem fiepen haben die es auch gerne 
Die Gigabyte sollte Recht laut sein ... Man soll sie angeblich aber auch in Griff bekommen können ...
Die Palit´s scheinen zu fiepen, sind aber leise und kühl ...
MSI soll mit dem Kühler wohl völlig überfordert zu sein ^^ Außer die Lightning

Ist glaube egal was du da nimmst ... Iss´n glücksspiel ...


----------



## mallkuss (28. Dezember 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

Hoffe ihr hattet alle feine Weihnachten?   Ich hatte in den letzen Wochen wenig Zeit hier mitzulesen und zu - schreiben, der Falter lief aber brav weiter  Er hat aber ein Problem: er nimmt quasi keine Core21 mehr an, sondern verwirft die alle mit BAD WORK UNIT. Müsste ich da evtl. auch die Core_21 version austauschen? Wo finde ich die für Linux? Oder hat mein System einen an der Waffel? Log siehe spoiler....

danke  & ciao,
Markus




Spoiler



17:23:48:WU00:FS00:FahCore 0x21 started
17:23:48:WU00:FS00:0x21:*********************** Log Started 2015-12-28T17:23:48Z ***********************
17:23:48:WU00:FS00:0x21roject: 9211 (Run 0, Clone 3, Gen 103)
17:23:48:WU00:FS00:0x21:Unit: 0x000000a7664f2dd055ee282add5ddaf0
17:23:48:WU00:FS00:0x21:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
17:23:48:WU00:FS00:0x21:Machine: 0
17:23:48:WU00:FS00:0x21:Reading tar file core.xml
17:23:48:WU00:FS00:0x21:Reading tar file system.xml
17:23:49:WU02:FS00:Upload 44.65%
17:23:49:WU00:FS00:0x21:Reading tar file integrator.xml
17:23:49:WU00:FS00:0x21:Reading tar file state.xml
17:23:50:WU00:FS00:0x21igital signatures verified
17:23:50:WU00:FS00:0x21:Folding@home GPU Core21 Folding@home Core
17:23:50:WU00:FS00:0x21:Version 0.0.14
17:23:55:WU02:FS00:Upload 70.70%
17:24:01:WU02:FS00:Upload 93.03%
17:24:03:WU00:FS00:0x21:ERROR:exception: Error initializing context: Retain Object (-30)
17:24:03:WU00:FS00:0x21:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
17:24:03:WU00:FS00:0x21:Saving result file log.txt
17:24:03:WU00:FS00:0x21:Folding@home Core Shutdown: BAD_WORK_UNIT
[93m17:24:04:WARNING:WU00:FS00:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)[0m
17:24:04:WU00:FS00:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:FAULTY  project:9211 run:0 clone:3 gen:103 core:0x21  unit:0x000000a7664f2dd055ee282add5ddaf0
17:24:04:WU00:FS00:Uploading 2.35KiB to 171.64.65.104
17:24:04:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.104:8080
17:24:04:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:80
17:24:04:WU00:FS00:Upload complete
17:24:05:WU00:FS00:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
17:24:05:WU00:FS00:Cleaning up


----------



## mattinator (28. Dezember 2015)

mallkuss schrieb:


> Müsste ich da evtl. auch die Core_21 version austauschen? Wo finde ich die für Linux?



Die Version 0.0.14 sollte eigentlich o.k. sein. Vielleicht doch das OC zu hoch, nimm mal ein paar MHz runter.


----------



## brooker (29. Dezember 2015)

... wenn ich hier gerade sehe, dass es ne 980Ti für 640,-€ im Preisvergleich gibt, müsste man glatt zuschlagen. Mit so einem Preisverfall war nicht zu rechnen :o(


----------



## GatoTiger (29. Dezember 2015)

leider nur das referenzdesign...da würde ich lieber 20€ mehr investieren ^^

Palit GeForce GTX 980 Ti Jetstream, 6GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (NE5X98T015JBJ)


Ich frage mich grade warum in folding @home der Speicher meiner gtx 970 nur mit 3000mhz läuft......in spielen läuft dieser immmer mit 3800mhz (habe gpu+vram oced


----------



## TEAM_70335 (29. Dezember 2015)

GatoTiger schrieb:


> Ich frage mich grade warum in folding @home der Speicher meiner gtx 970 nur mit 3000mhz läuft......in spielen läuft dieser immmer mit 3800mhz (habe gpu+vram oced



Weil beim Falten die Belastung höher, länger  und gleichmäßiger ist und dann schaltet die Karte aufgrund der Wärmeschutzschalter runter.

Diesen Wärmeschutzschalter gibt es bei meiner Samsung Pro 950 M.2 512 GB auch, da kann ich aber den Controler mit den Passivkühler bekleben, was schon ausreichen soll, sonst schaufelt sie zu langsam Daten...


----------



## mattinator (29. Dezember 2015)

TEAM_70335 schrieb:


> Weil beim Falten die Belastung höher, länger  und gleichmäßiger ist und dann schaltet die Karte aufgrund der Wärmeschutzschalter runter.


Die Karte läuft beim Folding nicht im "Performance Level [3]" (P0), sondern im "Performance Level [2]" (P2). Für dieses Level ist der VRAM-Takt der Karte durch den Treiber auf 3004MHz fixiert. Unter Windows kann man den Wert mit dem Nvidia Inspector trotzdem anpassen, bringt aber für Folding nichts, nur wenig oder durch den höheren Verbrauch bzw. die höhere Temperatur und damit ggf. geringeren Boost eher das Gegenteil.


----------



## mallkuss (29. Dezember 2015)

mattinator schrieb:


> Die Version 0.0.14 sollte eigentlich o.k. sein. Vielleicht doch das OC zu hoch, nimm mal ein paar MHz runter.



hm, habe auf Standard Takt mal die Nacht probiert, kein Unterschied... macht keine Core_21 WUs... also zurück auf 1400 Mhz und bei Gelegenheit mal auf die Suche gehen... gerade die Core21 sind ja auch für RAM und CPU recht belastend.... vielleicht hab ich da ein Problem?



Spoiler



02:59:32:WU00:FS00:FahCore 0x21 started
02:59:33:WU00:FS00:0x21:*********************** Log Started 2015-12-29T02:59:32Z ***********************
02:59:33:WU00:FS00:0x21roject: 9209 (Run 0, Clone 23, Gen 65)
02:59:33:WU00:FS00:0x21:Unit: 0x00000077664f2dd055edef4a705b041f
02:59:33:WU00:FS00:0x21:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
02:59:33:WU00:FS00:0x21:Machine: 0
02:59:33:WU00:FS00:0x21:Reading tar file core.xml
02:59:33:WU00:FS00:0x21:Reading tar file system.xml
02:59:34:WU01:FS00:Upload 30.15%
02:59:34:WU00:FS00:0x21:Reading tar file integrator.xml
02:59:34:WU00:FS00:0x21:Reading tar file state.xml
02:59:35:WU00:FS00:0x21igital signatures verified
02:59:35:WU00:FS00:0x21:Folding@home GPU Core21 Folding@home Core
02:59:35:WU00:FS00:0x21:Version 0.0.14
02:59:40:WU01:FS00:Upload 51.26%
02:59:46:WU01:FS00:Upload 74.37%
02:59:48:WU00:FS00:0x21:ERROR:exception: Error initializing context: Retain Object (-30)
02:59:48:WU00:FS00:0x21:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
02:59:48:WU00:FS00:0x21:Saving result file log.txt
02:59:48:WU00:FS00:0x21:Folding@home Core Shutdown: BAD_WORK_UNIT
[93m02:59:48:WARNING:WU00:FS00:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)[0m
02:59:49:WU00:FS00:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:9209 run:0 clone:23 gen:65 core:0x21 unit:0x00000077664f2dd055edef4a705b041f


----------



## mattinator (29. Dezember 2015)

mallkuss schrieb:


> gerade die Core21 sind ja auch für RAM und CPU recht belastend.... vielleicht hab ich da ein Problem?


Wäre gut möglich, die anderen Projekte (Core17 und Core18) laufen durch ?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. Dezember 2015)

@simder:
Hast du bei deiner Titan X auch so sehr grobe Spannungssprünge zwischen den einzeln Einstellungen drin oder kannst du schön in mV-Schritten die Spannung regulieren? 


Mich hat es langsam gewundert wieso ich keine niedrigere Spannung als die 1.237V gefunden habe, bei der die 1435MHz stabil laufen und jetzt weiss ich auch wieso:
Wegen einem "kleinen" Linux-Problem falte ich aktuell unter Win7 und übertakte via Afterburner
 +0 - 12mv = 1.168 V
+13 - 18mv = 1.187 V
+19 - 37mV = 1.193 V
+38 - 62 mV = 1.212 V
+63 - 112mV = 1.237 V


----------



## mallkuss (29. Dezember 2015)

mattinator schrieb:


> Wäre gut möglich, die anderen Projekte (Core17 und Core18) laufen durch ?



Ja, alle und fehlerfrei  Naja, bei Gelegenheit mal nen anderen Rechner nehmen und damit probieren...

Update: habe jetzt mal meine Mittagspause von 2h investiert und Minit 17.1 auf ne neue Platte drauf gemacht... nachdem ich ewig nach einer GPUs.txt gesucht habe bekomme ich jetzt ne Fehlermeldung mit "enum" oder so... hmpf!
Bin jetzt erstmal zur alten Platte zurück damit es weiter geht


----------



## Amigafan (29. Dezember 2015)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @simder:
> Hast du bei deiner Titan X auch so sehr grobe Spannungssprünge zwischen den einzeln Einstellungen drin oder kannst du schön in mV-Schritten die Spannung regulieren?
> 
> 
> ...



Bei mir sieht es noch anders aus, da der Controller für die  GPU-Versorgung nur (festgelegte) Schritte kennt und erst beim Erreichen der  "Schwelle" umschaltet:
+0 - 18mV = 1,199V (Standard)
+19 - 43mV = 1,218V
+44mV = 1,243V

Ich zweifle, dass er hoch höhere Spannungen zuläst (der GPU-Takt springt dabei automatisch auf 1472,9 bzw. 1485,5MHz), da in GPU-Z bei PerfCap Reason (VRel) eine Begrenzung angezeigt wird.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. Dezember 2015)

@Amigafan:
Ist das den erst seit Maxwell so?

Die letzte Karte die ich übertaktet habe, war meine 780er und da konntest einstellen was ich wollte und er übernahm es 1:1 > ist das von Hersteller zu Hersteller unterschiedlich?

Ps.:
Was OC anbelangt bin ich nicht auf dem letzten Stand, liegt aber auch daran das ich nicht so häufig meine Karten wechsle und mich dadurch nicht zwangsweise damit beschäftigen muss.


----------



## Amigafan (29. Dezember 2015)

Das kann ich Dir leider auch nicht genau sagen, aber solche "Spannungsschritte" sind mir vor allem von AMD-GPU´s bekannt (bereits bei meiner HD5870 bzw dem "Nachfolger" HD7870).


----------



## brooker (29. Dezember 2015)

Hallo Alex, soweit ich das beobachten konnte sind in den Biosen gewissen Steppings für die Spannungen fest hinterlegt. Das kann man gut bei den Bios-Mods für die GTX 970er sehen. Ich fürchte, da wirst Du nicht drum rum kommen und musst in den Steppings bleiben. Es sei denn, das Bios wird grundlegend gemoddet. Das habe ich aber bisher nicht gesehen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. Dezember 2015)

@brooker:
Danke für die Info.

Heißt also für mich entweder die Titan mit 1,237 V betreiben oder austesten was mit 1,212V geht.

Aufgrund des geringen Mehrverbrauchs tendiere ich zu den 1,237 V, andererseits hätte ich bei den 1,212 V etwas mehr Spielraum zum PowerTarget > ich denke ich bleib bei den 1,237 V mit den 1435MHz.


Nachtrag:
Hab jetzt mal aus Neugierde geschaut wie die Spannungen bei der 750 Ti sind > Fix bei 1,200 V  > als die Karte im 1090T-Rechner steckte konnte ich die Spannung ändern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brooker (29. Dezember 2015)

@Alex: leider keine guten Neuigkeiten, aber was solls. Das Ergebnis kann sich trotzdem sehen lassen  Leider machen die OEMs was sie wollen. Der eine loggt die Spannungen, der andere erhöht sie einfach und ein dritter lässt alles offen. Ein Glückspiel.

Lieder hat mich das Glück verlassen. Mindfactory hat mir, auf Grund meiner vielen Käufe mit Test-Charakter, den Accout gesperrt und legt keinen Wert mehr auf weitere Geschäfte. Toller Laden!


----------



## TEAM_70335 (29. Dezember 2015)

Habe mich für Gigabyte GTX 980 ti WF3 entschieden...wehe die hat Spulenfiepen

@brooker wollte heute mit MF auch Geschäfte machen, da scheinen keine Kompotenten Leute am Support zu sitzen, dann habe ich halt die GPU bei amazon geshoppt auf den Rest warte ich leider bis nächste Woche, weil die die Sendung nicht so wie Amazon splitten, das nervt...Skylake muss also noch warten.


----------



## arcDaniel (29. Dezember 2015)

@Brooker:
Ist denn wirklich schaden um Mindfactory? Habe bis dato noch nie was dort bestellt, weil die Seite mir gefühlsmässig noch nie geheuer war, und die Versandtkosten ins Ausland schon unverschämt teuer sind...

Es gibt ja noch alternativen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. Dezember 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> Leider machen die OEMs was sie wollen.


Das die machen was sie wollen, ist ja nicht Neues. 
Mich irritiert der Umstand das ich im 1090T-Rechner die Spannung ändern konnte aber jetzt im Faltserver nicht > kann mir kaum vorstellen das es im GPU-Bios ne Liste drin hat in welchem Rechner die VCore frei gewählt werden kann und in welchem sie gefixt ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wegen Mindfactory:
Wundert mich ehrlich gesagt nicht bei den vielen Test die du bezüglich der CPU-Limitierung gemacht hast > schade um den Account.


----------



## arcDaniel (29. Dezember 2015)

Bei meiner GTX750ti konnte ich die Spannung auch nie ändern.

Edit: Was ist eigentlich mit dem 1090T Rechner?


----------



## brooker (29. Dezember 2015)

... ist trotzdem blöd. Hab nur dreimal was von MF gehabt und den Rest über Amazon.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. Dezember 2015)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich mit dem 1090T Rechner?


Ist mein Alltagsrechner.


----------



## TEAM_70335 (29. Dezember 2015)

gibt es für die GTX 980 ti eine Falt-Treiberempfehlung oder ist das Brille? weil Spielen will ich auch noch. von daher..


----------



## JeansOn (29. Dezember 2015)

Das kommt darauf an, wen Du fragst. 
Erstmal ist es wichtig, überhaupt loszulegen. Denn wer diskutiert, verschenkt derweil PPD   (PointsPerDay)
Dann wird ganz klar unterschieden, welches Betriebssystem Du hast. Das solltest Du immer nennen. Mach mal nen "Edit" in Deinem Post


----------



## TEAM_70335 (30. Dezember 2015)

du merkst schon das du nicht mit einem Anfänger redest

Naja wie dem auch sei habe mir bei Nvidia den neuen WHQL 361.43 geladen, selbst wenn die 980 ti dadurch paar Punkte verliert ist mir das Brille, daß die Spiele sauber laufen ist mir doch wichtiger.


----------



## Bumblebee (30. Dezember 2015)

TEAM_70335 schrieb:


> Habe mich für Gigabyte GTX 980 ti WF3 entschieden...wehe die hat Spulenfiepen



Meine fiept nicht - leicht übertaktet auf 1127 // 1215 (real beim falten 1353 MHz und rund 70°)



TEAM_70335 schrieb:


> gibt es für die GTX 980 ti eine Falt-Treiberempfehlung oder ist das Brille? weil Spielen will ich auch noch. von daher..





TEAM_70335 schrieb:


> ... bei Nvidia den neuen WHQL 361.43 geladen, selbst wenn die 980 ti dadurch paar Punkte verliert ist mir das Brille, daß die Spiele sauber laufen ist mir doch wichtiger.



Läuft momentan mit dem 359.06, den 361.43 habe ich noch nicht ausgetestet - kommt aber noch


----------



## Stefan84 (30. Dezember 2015)

361.43 läuft bei meiner 980 Ti etwas besser als der 359.06


----------



## Amigafan (30. Dezember 2015)

*@Bumblebee*

Wie laut wird die 980 Ti WF3 beim Falten?
Gigabte hat dahin ja leider ein Problem - sie stellen zwar gute, aber zu laute Designs her . . .


----------



## TEAM_70335 (30. Dezember 2015)

Amigafan schrieb:


> *@Bumblebee*
> 
> Wie laut wird die 980 Ti WF3 beim Falten?
> Gigabte hat dahin ja leider ein Problem - sie stellen zwar gute, aber zu laute Designs her . . .



Meine neue GPU ist grade eingebaut die erste WU läuft grade an, bisher ist sie sehr leise..spiele nebenbei aber Eveonline, ppd sind dabei nicht voll ausgelastet...sei es drum bis jetzt sind 418.570 ppd...was zur Hölle? eine vervierfachung meiner PPD mit nur einer GPU...kann das nciht fassen.
mein System mit neuer GPU noch bis nächste Woche bis endlich skylake kommt..sysProfile: ID: 191422 - Jason_Dwight_Rune
-----------------------------------
kleiner Nachtrag. 14:45 Uhr
ich empfinde die Geräusche nicht lauter als Vorher mit der GTX770 inno3D IChill. GPU Temp schwankt von 72-77 Grad Takt ist bei 1278 mhz(Standard) RAM 3304 Mhz und 1168 mv alles Standard. ppd hat sich nun beim gleichzeitigem Eve spielen auf 340.000 ppd eingepegelt. was immer noch das 3,4 fache von vorher ist..unfassbar

--------
Nachtrag Nr. 2 15:09 Uhr
jetzt sind es mit Internet und Spotify wieder 425.000 ppd,

Ne Frage hat eigentlich einer von euch dieses Geforce Expieriens mitlaufen. dieses Programm nervt gewaltig.


----------



## Loebstraus (30. Dezember 2015)

Soso
da spielt wer Eve also -.-


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. Dezember 2015)

TEAM_70335 schrieb:


> Ne Frage hat eigentlich einer von euch dieses Geforce Expieriens mitlaufen. dieses Programm nervt gewaltig.


Wieso nervt? 
Bei mir läuft es auf beiden Systemen und merk nichts davon. 


Wenn wir schon bei Thema Games sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

:
Könnt ihr Gamer mir ein RPG vom Schlage von Dragon Age empfehlen?


----------



## simder (30. Dezember 2015)

also ich kann dir The Witcher 3 nur ans Herz legen auch wenn es anders ist wie Dragon Age


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. Dezember 2015)

simder schrieb:


> also ich kann dir The Witcher 3 nur ans Herz legen auch wenn es anders ist wie Dragon Age


Ich hab es mal kurz bei meinem Bruder angezockt:
ist nicht so wirklich meine Welt.

Momentan tendiere ich dazu mir Skyrim zu holen.


----------



## TEAM_70335 (30. Dezember 2015)

Ich mag den Witcher 3 dafür hatte ich mit Skyrim nicht so viel Spaß lag wohl auch an der geilen Atmosphäre und Grafik..


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. Dezember 2015)

Ich sage ja nicht das ich The Witcher 3 nie spielen werde, aber mir gefällt es zu wenig gut das ich bereit wäre den aktuellen Preis zu bezahlen.


----------



## Amigafan (30. Dezember 2015)

A propros *nVIDIA*-Treiber:

Ich kann den *361.43* WHQL zum Falten (getestet mit 980 Ti@1460MHz unter Win7) nicht empfehlen.
Erste Tests gegen Version *355.82* WHQL  ergaben bei einer Core17-WU 9201 eine veränderte TPF von *1:09* auf *1:10*, bei einer 11403 aber eine Änderung der TPF von *2:06* auf *2:18* (~ *-100K* PPD!).
Derzeit läuft noch der Test mit Version *359.00* WHQL.

Leider habe ich gerade feststellen müssen, dass genau vor der Core21-WU 11403 die Core-Version *geändert* wurde (auf 0.0.17 - daher langsamer, weil ohne PME) - also muß ich noch einen "Rücktest" derselben WU mit Treiber 355.82 machen . . .


----------



## Stefan84 (31. Dezember 2015)

Ich habe gerade für mich beschlossen meinem kleinen Rechnennecht hier eine kleine Pause über den Jahreswechsel zu gönnen, das hat er sich mal wieder verdient. Ich lasse jetzt noch die aktuelle WU finishen und schicke ihn dann ins Wochenende. Wenn ich dann nächstes Jahr () wieder zuhause bin darf er dann munter weitermachen.

*In diesem Sinne wünsche ich dem gesamten Team, welches hier unermüdlich faltet, als auch dem Team der PCGH einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr! *


----------



## XeT (31. Dezember 2015)

So ich bin wieder da. Ersten WU's sind wieder gefaltet. 
Zum Thema Skyrim: Ich find es grausam. Kämpfen in der Ego und voller Buggs. Ich hatte es im freien WE bei Steam getestet. Ich durfte 2mal neu Anfangen. Einmal ist die Kutsche umgekippt und einmal hat der npc den anderen geblockt so das die Szene nicht getriggert wurde. Dann hab ich es gleich gelassen.

Wenn man die Sammelquests von DA:I auslässt ist es auch ganz gut.


----------



## mattinator (31. Dezember 2015)

Amigafan schrieb:


> bei einer 11403 aber eine Änderung der TPF von *2:06* auf *2:18* (~ *-100K* PPD!).


Kleine Ursache, große Wirkung. *A.Meier-PS3* hatte mich in einer PN auch mal gefragt, ob sich ein paar MHz Core-Takt der GPU mehr überhaupt lohnen. Es ist schon erstaunlich, welche Unterschiede sich durch das Bonus-System selbst bei kleinen Vorteilen in der TPF ergeben. Nach meinem Empfinden läuft die 0.0.16 des Core21 super. Da werde ich mal aufpassen, dass sie mir nicht klammheimlich die 0.0.17 "unterjubeln".

OT: Ich wünsche Euch allen ein glückliches und erfolgreiches 2016.


----------



## TEAM_70335 (31. Dezember 2015)

kleines Zwischenfazit nach ca. 15 h GM200 Gigabyte Windforce 3 OC Edition GTX980ti

Ich merke schon jetzt in der Praxis, dass mein Bloomfield einfach zu langsam ist um mit allem hier gewachsen zu werden. Manchmal stockt es ganz schön. Habe deshalb das Falten auf Medium und keinen CPU Klienten an die ppd schwankt sehr stark zwischen 400.000 und 530.000 ppd je nachdem was man grade macht(Project 9208). Das ist immer noch das 4-5 Fache an Leistung zur GTX770 und das zum ca. 2,25 fachen Preis(damals hatte ich für die GTX 770 ca 330 € bezahlt). Ich denke das ist etwas was ich jetzt die nächsten Jahre nicht bereuen werde. 

Skylake kommt ja auch noch. Ich habe mir geschworen bevor ich aufrüste mache ich das mit der neuesten Technik, egal ob es teurer wird. mit Skylake denke ich habe ich auch wieder 6 Jahre Ruhe mit der 980 ti vielleicht 3,5 Jahre. Skylake ist zwar nicht die Oberklasse aber ich habe einfach kein M.2 unterstützendes X99-Board gefunden. Da ich als Systemssd eine Samsung 950 VNAND M.2 512 Gb gewählt habe.

Eine Sache habe ich noch, da ich die Daten Sound und Bild über DVI zu HDMI  übertrage kann ich aus der Praxis verraten, dass ich den Sound des GTX 980ti übertragungsprotokolls besser finde. Er ist klarer, knackiger und klingt auf der Bluray Soundanlage einfach bombastisch. Das ändert sich eh, da ich ne neue Soundkarte bestellt habe, weil ich den BD-Sound über optisch ansteuern will und den TV Direkt von der GPU ohne die Zwischenkopplung.

In diesem Sinne guten Rutsch und lass-falten.


----------



## FlyingPC (31. Dezember 2015)

Mit einem Raspberry Pi (2) kann man Folding@Home nicht nutzen.
Aber BOINC, wie es dieser Nutzer hier zeigt: Raspberry Pi 2 & Boinc - Folding@home, Boinc, and Coin Mining - Linus Tech Tips
Der Raspberry Pi 2 brauch etwa 24 Stunden für eine WU, wenn man diesen aber übertaktet auf etwa 1GHZ, dann brauch dieser nur noch etwa 21 Stunden.
Also beeindruckend was ein so kleines Ding leistet.

Hier gibt es eine Liste mit den kompatiblen Projekten: Choosing BOINC projects


Ich wünsche allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr und ein tolles weiteres Faltjahr.


----------



## mallkuss (31. Dezember 2015)

TEAM_70335 schrieb:


> kleines Zwischenfazit nach ca. 15 h GM200 Gigabyte Windforce 3 OC Edition GTX980ti
> 
> Ich merke schon jetzt in der Praxis, dass mein Bloomfield einfach zu langsam ist um mit allem hier gewachsen zu werden. Manchmal stockt es ganz schön.
> ............



Sag mal auf wie viel MHz läuft dein i7? Im Sysprofil ist nur der Idle Takt zu sehen. Habe ja einen recht ähnlichen Prozzi laufen hier...

Tante Edith sagt:

Bin gerade am überlegen von meinem Celeron auf einen i3-3250 zu wechseln wegen CPU Limit, mag jemand eine Prognose abgeben ob sich das lohnt? Brooker?

Und natürlich auch von mir einen GUTEN RUTSCH!


----------



## Amigafan (31. Dezember 2015)

Dadurch, dass ich das Flag "beta" nutze, sind alle GPU´s heute Nacht auf Core21 V 0.0.17 umgestellt worden - sowohl unter Win7 (was etwas früher passierte) als auch unter Linux.
Jetzt heißt es also erst einmal:
Alle vorher genutzten Treiberversionen (Win7) möglichst unter derselben WU zu testen, um einen "echten" Vergleich zu bekommen . . .


----------



## XeT (31. Dezember 2015)

So gute WUs+ gpus beide bei 1450mhz resultieren in 1060k ppd bei 455watt, so kanns bleiben


----------



## brooker (31. Dezember 2015)

@mallkuss: grundsätzlich kann man sagen, dass bei GPUs des Formats 970 oc - 980ti ein CPU-Takt von mindestens 4 GHz benötigt, um einem Cpu-Limit entgegenzuwirken. Je schneller die Gpu, umso schneller muss die Cpu sein. Jedenfalls solange bis multicoreing unterstützt wird. Ich hoffe, das kommt bald durchgängig.
Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass bei einer 980Ti oc bis an 5 GHZ ein Limit besteht.

Sehe gerade, dass der Celeron 2,7GHz hat und Du ne 970er nutzt. Da können die Erkenntnisse meines Tests konkret angewendet werden. Ohne GPU-OC sollten 4GHz von der CPU ausreichen. Mit OC sind bis 4,5GHz notwendig. Wobei, wir sprechen hier von Verbesserungen der TPF von 1-3 Sekunden.


----------



## TEAM_70335 (31. Dezember 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ihr kennt euch ja aus ist das ok so? die PPD sind für meine Ansicht ok, da ich zwischen drin bei Netflix und Co. besucht habe. Finde das Gigabyte OC Tool richtig geil. übersichtlich und macht seinen Dienst. Gefällt mir. GPU ist beim Falten bei 1316 mhz und Voltage bei 1,168 v

Vorhin habe ich Witcher 3 gespielt, da merkt man das RAM und CPU Limit deutlich. Das Spiel lief größtenteils ruckelfrei, aber an manchen Stellen, merkte man schon das die CPU an ihre 2,6 ghz Grenzen stößt...dafür konnte ich mit vollen Details spielen...rock'n'roll 

Warum geht die GPU eigentlich zwischendrin immer kurz in den Idle um dann wieder weiter zumachen?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. Dezember 2015)

@simder:
Bekommst du bei deiner Titan X Core21-WUs? 

Meine bekommt seit über einer Woche keine mehr (die 750 Ti schon) und das weder unter Linux noch Win7 > nur Core17+18.


----------



## simder (31. Dezember 2015)

ja bekomme ich und die sind nicht schön^^. aber sehr selten


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. Dezember 2015)

Danke für die Info


----------



## simder (31. Dezember 2015)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @simder:
> Bekommst du bei deiner Titan X Core21-WUs?
> 
> Meine bekommt seit über einer Woche keine mehr (die 750 Ti schon) und das weder unter Linux noch Win7 > nur Core17+18.




LOL wenn man von selten spricht. Gerade rein bekommen und läuft prima .

Guten rutsch an alle Falter


----------



## Amigafan (31. Dezember 2015)

*nVIDIA*-Treiber für das Falten (Win7 Pro 64Bit, GTX 980 Ti)

Anhand  einer WU, die unter Core21 V 0.0.16 PME nutzte, habe ich die PPD  unterschiedlicher Treiber verglichen. Das Ergebnis übberrascht (mich).

1. WU *11400* unter V 0.0.16 und Treiber *355.82* WHQL:
 Min. Time / Frame : 00:01:47 - *727.041,2* PPD
 Avg. Time / Frame : 00:01:48 - *716.967,0* PPD

2. WU *11400* unter V 0.0.17 und Treiber *355.82* WHQL:
 Min. Time / Frame : 00:02:00 - *612.156,9* PPD
 Avg. Time / Frame : 00:02:00 - *612.156,9* PPD

3. WU *11400* unter V 0.0.17 und Treiber *361.43* WHQL:
 Min. Time / Frame : 00:01:52 - *678.902,9* PPD
 Avg. Time / Frame : 00:01:52 - *678.902,9* PPD

Für  die 980 Ti ist das Ergebnis eindeutig - was mich allerdings wundert,  ist, dass ich unter Linux (GTX 970) bis jetzt keinen signifikanten  Unterschied zwischen Version 0.0.16 und Version 0.0.17 feststellen  konnte    . . .
Vielleicht kommt das ja noch (im neuen Jahr?)


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. Dezember 2015)

simder schrieb:


> LOL wenn man von selten spricht. Gerade rein bekommen und läuft prima .
> 
> Guten rutsch an alle Falter


Core21 0.0.16 in Form einer P9213 gefaltet von meiner 750 Ti mit ein "bis'chen" OC = 105kPPD


Nachtrag:
Meine Titan faltet jetzt endlich auch wieder mal eine Core21 0.0.16:
P9205 = 718kPPD
Interessant ist auch die CPU-Last durch den 0.0.16:
Ein Kern bendelt zwischen 0 und 80% hin und her (meiste Zeit bei 50%) und ein zweiter Kern hat ab und zu 25% Last ist aber die meiste Zeit bei 0%.


----------



## Amigafan (1. Januar 2016)

Ich wünsche allen Forenlesern ein frohes, gesegnetes und gesundes neues Jahr 2016.


----------



## PCGHGS (1. Januar 2016)

Auch von mir ein frohes neues Jahr 2016


----------



## Zocker85 (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: [HowTo] - Anleitung Einrichtung FAH Client 7.4.4*

ein gesundes neues an euch alle!

habe e smir auch ewig vorgenommen und nun endlich seit gestern fleiß am falten...

würde mich über Tipps freuen:
passkey , braucht man es zwingend?

ich habe 4790@4GHZ mit einer GTX 970, schaffe nur 2236 ppd, kommt mir sehr wenig vor, und bei der GPU wird zwar 970 angeeigt, allerdings steht da GPU:0 ist es normal?

Habe es  - der Ordnung halber - hierher verschoben


----------



## brooker (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: [HowTo] - Anleitung Einrichtung FAH Client 7.4.4*

Hallo Zocker95, 

ein gesundes neues Jahr 2016 und schön das Du zu uns gefunden hast! Einen Passkey kann ich Dir nur empfehlen, sonst fällt Deine Punkteausbeute sehr mager aus. Bitte beachte, dass der Bonus nach 10 abgearbeiteten Workunits ausgeschüttet wird. Daher ist der geringe Wert von 2236 in Ordnung. Beschaffe Dir schnell einen Passkey, trage ihn im FAH-Client ein und starte nach 10 WUs ordentlich durch. Der Rest in normal. 

Hinweis: Bitte lass uns, der Ordnung halber, über Tips und Trick nicht hier schreiben, sondern in der Rumpelkammer. Und damit es ganz offiziell wird, bitte hier vorstellen. Denn kennt Dich gleich das ganze Team 

Grüße brooker


----------



## Zocker85 (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: [HowTo] - Anleitung Einrichtung FAH Client 7.4.4*

hallo brooker,

vielen Dank, werde ich nachher tun


----------



## XeT (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: [HowTo] - Anleitung Einrichtung FAH Client 7.4.4*

Mit Passkey dann GPU und CPU auf 6 Kernen falten lassen. Die CPU faltet mehr WU's in gleicher Zeit nach 10 WU's faltest du dann nur noch mit der GPU anders Lohnt sich die punkte/watt nicht


----------



## brooker (1. Januar 2016)

... hat von Euch noch einer einen 80mm slim Radi rumfliegen? Wenn ja, bitte PN - danke.


----------



## Stefan84 (2. Januar 2016)

Ein gesundes neues Jahr wünsche ich euch! Ich hoffe ihr seit alle gut rein gerutscht?
Wir sind soeben wieder zuhause angekommen und just in diesem Monat hat mein Falterling auch wieder seine Arbeit aufgenommen


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (2. Januar 2016)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Ich wünsche allen Forenlesern ein frohes, gesegnetes und gesundes neues Jahr 2016.



Dem schließe ich mich an ...


----------



## ZobRombie (2. Januar 2016)

Hallo zusammen! 

Ich hoffe, ihr habt die Feiertage und den Jahreswechsel gut und ohne Ärger verlebt und ich wünsche euch fleißigen Faltern, dass ihr ein glückliches neues Jahr haben möget! Und im Hinblick auf dieses Forum: bleibt gesund oder werdet es.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Januar 2016)

Ohne Ärger wäre zu schön gewesen.


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (2. Januar 2016)

Hab gerade noch mal testweise eine Runde NaCl gefaltet.
Dank den neuen 9020 WUs braucht meine CPU jetzt auf Volllast 10 Minuten für eine WU 
Folglich hat sich meine PDD damit von ca. 36000 auf ca. 18000 halbiert.

Hat jemand vielleicht nen Vergleichswert, was man sonst mit nem Xeon bei dem normalen Client für ne PDD hat?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Januar 2016)

dailydoseofgaming schrieb:


> Hat jemand vielleicht nen Vergleichswert, was man sonst mit nem Xeon bei dem normalen Client für ne PDD hat?


Ich denke die 36'000PPD vom NaCl dürften ziemlich genau hinkommen was beim normal SMP-Client herauskommen wird.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Januar 2016)

Gibt schon immer wieder was neues in der Fahlog zu entdecken:
Bisher stand ja nur "Bad State detected... attempting to resume from last good checkpoint" > Neu steht "Bad State detected... attempting to resume from last good checkpoint. *Is your system overclocked?* " 

War bei einer Core21 P9210 (Run 0, Clone 27, Gen 100).


----------



## mattinator (2. Januar 2016)

Die Frage ist nur, wem Du jetzt mit "yes" antworten sollst. (die Meldung hatte ich jetzt auch einmal)


----------



## XeT (2. Januar 2016)

dailydoseofgaming schrieb:


> Hab gerade noch mal testweise eine Runde NaCl gefaltet.
> Dank den neuen 9020 WUs braucht meine CPU jetzt auf Volllast 10 Minuten für eine WU
> Folglich hat sich meine PDD damit von ca. 36000 auf ca. 18000 halbiert.
> 
> Hat jemand vielleicht nen Vergleichswert, was man sonst mit nem Xeon bei dem normalen Client für ne PDD hat?


 6Kerne machen 20k PPD


----------



## Amigafan (3. Januar 2016)

*@A.Meier-PS3* und *mattinator*

Das ist eine Ergänzung der Fehlermeldung des Core21, die mit Version 0.0.16 hinzugekommen ist.
Und - sie soll auf eine mögliche Ursache für das "Bad state" hinweisen . . .


----------



## XeT (3. Januar 2016)

Wenn alle aus dem falturlaub zurück sind, sollten wir über 20mios den Tag schaffen. Also auf auf, zurück mit euch  ans falten.


----------



## mattinator (3. Januar 2016)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Das ist eine Ergänzung der Fehlermeldung des Core21, die mit Version 0.0.16 hinzugekommen ist.
> Und - sie soll auf eine mögliche Ursache für das "Bad state" hinweisen . . .


In meinem Fall stimmte die Warnung sogar, die Bad States wegen fehlerhafter Berechnung / Verifikation durch den Core sind bei mir erstmal Geschichte.


----------



## XeT (3. Januar 2016)

Ich bekomm die Meldung bei 1500mhz. Daher bin ich zurück auf 1450

Einmal pc neugestartet und zack 70% der WU sind wie die WU selbst weg -.-


----------



## TEAM_70335 (4. Januar 2016)

irgendwie kommt mir meine ppd so wenig vor. die Schwankt erheblich von 380.000 ppd bei Core 18+21 bis 560.000 ppd(bei den neuen core 17 WU 90** mit 34.000 Grundpunkten). hat es was mit dem PCIe 2.0 zu tun? scheint aber immer noch wenig zu sein. naja die Tage kommt dann Skylake eingebaut, dann werde ich mal beobachten ob es immer noch so wenig ist. Habe hier von 600.000 und mehr ppd gelesen, deshalb meine Frage. 

Nachdem ich fast ne Woche gesucht habe, nun ist  übrigens das Stromkostenmessgerät dran, das misst ca 330 w (+/-10w) beim Falten...der Prozessor faltet nicht.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Januar 2016)

@TEAM_70335:
PCIe 2.0 16X bremst nicht: 
Meine Titan ist auch mit PCIe 2.0 16X unterwegs und unter Linux wird mir auch die Auslastung der Anbindung angezeigt > Core17+18 1-5%, Coren21 63-65% 
Interessanterweise unterscheidet sich die Auslastung der Anbindung zwischen der Titan X und der 750 Ti nur minimal.


----------



## TheSebi41 (4. Januar 2016)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Meine Titan ist auch mit PCIe 2.0 16X unterwegs.



Hab ich da was verpasst, seit wann so günstige Hardware


----------



## TEAM_70335 (4. Januar 2016)

also daran liegt es schon mal nicht, woran dann? am ollen Windoof 7 x64 das schon 6 Jahre installiert ist? heem oder sind die Zahlen im normalen Bereich.

Edit: Nöb sind sie nicht in div. Foren sieht man was von 600 kppd und mehr


----------



## XeT (4. Januar 2016)

Ist dir CPU mit dem 4460 schafft meine 980ti 500-620k. Die WUs sind teilweise echt schlecht von den Punkten. Denn bei guten hat meine 980 400k,


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Januar 2016)

TEAM_70335 schrieb:


> also daran liegt es schon mal nicht, woran dann? am ollen Windoof 7 x64 das schon 6 Jahre installiert ist? heem oder sind die Zahlen im normalen Bereich



Also ich kann dir nur von mir berichten

Meine beiden GTX980 Ti "stemmen" - trotz leichter Übertaktung - selten mehr als 500 KPPD (miese auch mal bloss ~400)
Momentan läuft auf einer eine 9209 mit fast 579 KPPd - was aber schon ein "Ausreisser" nach oben ist
Die andere kaut gerade eine 9151 mit 496 KPPD - schon "normaler"

600 KPPD und mehr, nun ... Papier - und erst recht das Internet sind sehr geduldig ... 
EDs* kann *natürlich vorkommen, dass mal eine - für eine kurze Weile, *tatsächlich über 600 *geht - aber das ist selten

Auf der anderen Seite sind aber auch viele WU's unterwegs die eben deutlich weniger bringen

Möglicherweise ohne CPU falten; leider bringen die nicht mehr (sehr) viel
Nur bei den Sandy's und neuer läuft die CPU bei mir noch mit; aber mit Core-Reduktion


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Januar 2016)

@Team_70335:
Hab auch riesige Unterschiede bei den PPD:
750 Ti 72-110kPPD, Titan X 620-820kPPD.

Das deine Durchschnitts-PPD aktuell so tief ist, liegt daran das du die letzten 2 Wochen nicht so viel zusammen gefalten hast > die AVG-PPD ist der Durchschnitt der letzten 2 Wochen.



TheSebi41 schrieb:


> Hab ich da was verpasst, seit wann so günstige Hardware [emoji14]



Hab ich mir vor einem Monat verhältnismäßig günstig in der schweizer Bucht geschossen.


----------



## Stefan84 (4. Januar 2016)

Selbst wenn man 24/7 durchfaltet, kann der Average immer hin und her schwanken... Mal ist er bei knapp 600k, dann mal wieder bei nur 350k. Ist bei mir nicht anders


----------



## TEAM_70335 (4. Januar 2016)

Bumblebee hat das gut zusammengefasst er weiss was mich meinte, ist halt nen Falt-Versteher

Übrigens falte ich ohne CPU, habe nur mal grade eben den SMP angehabt zum Test, das sind 4800 ppd für 50 watt extra durch die Dose, das ist es nicht wert. einfach nur ernüchternd

habe im übrigen nicht von der avg 24 h bei exremeoc geredet, sondern nur was mir der Klient anzeigt.

macht übrigens wieder Spaß bissel mehr zu machen als sonst. Falls wer eve spielt bitte mal melden per PM in Eve oder hier.


----------



## arcDaniel (4. Januar 2016)

Wo fange ich Heute denn an?

Ach ja; frohes neues Jahr noch von mir 

Dann wieder zum "Geschäftlichen" 

-Ich habe heute eine core21 11400 bekommen und dabei auch den core21 0.0.17 und dies OHNE Beta/Advanced Flag! Ist das normal? 
Sonst hatte ich das Gefühlt, dass es Monate dauert, bis auch ein neuer core gekommen ist, sogar wenn im Aktuellen offentsichtlich Fehler waren, wo man sich einen schnellen Hotfix gewünscht hätte, jetzt, kommen neue Version schnelles als man sich an sie gewöhnen kann...

-Die News zu Polaris habt ihr bestimmt schon alle gelesen und bestimmt auch den Vergleich der Polaris GPU gegen die GTX950, was den Verbrauch angeht; finde das einen netten Teaser was wir von der FinFET (Polaris UND Pascal) erwarten könnten. Ich habe das Gefühlt, dass wir nachträglich weinen werden, was wir im Moment für Strom verbrauchen...

-Ich habe auch gelesen, dass wir 2016 einen neuen CPU Core mit AVX unterstützung bekommen sollen, hat jemand genug Ahnung hier von AVX um eine Einschätzung zu wagen, ob oder in wie weit sich hierdurch die CPU Situation verbessert?
Quelle: https://folding.stanford.edu/home/2015-achievements/


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Januar 2016)

Ich lote gerade die Grenzen meiner 750 Ti aus und bin echt erstaunt was mit den 1.2 VCore geht:
Von Werk aus liegen 1163MHz an > aktuell teste ich 1393MHz


----------



## brooker (4. Januar 2016)

... Alex, vorsichtig mit den Schrauben, nach fest kommt locker  - hab zum Testen eine Gigabyte hier gehabt. Die ackerte mit 1400MHz unter 1.2V. Wurde dann aber doch recht laut.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Januar 2016)

@brooker:
Der Vorbesitzer hatte ja den Werkskühler durch einen "Accelero L2 Plus"-Kühler ausgetauscht und denn betreibe ich jetzt bei fixen 70% (~1'600 U/min) > komm so auf maximale 60°C (Core21) und sie ist nur ganz leicht hörbar. 

1400MHz hab ich schon getestet > war leider nicht stabil.


----------



## Zocker85 (4. Januar 2016)

bringt der Takt der Karte bzw. GPU viel PPD?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Januar 2016)

Zocker85 schrieb:


> bringt der Takt der Karte bzw. GPU viel PPD?


Mehr Takt bringt immer mehr PPD , aber es kommt immer auf die Karte an ob sich das ganze OC auch lohnt > höherer Stromverbrauch und dadurch auch wärmer. 

So als Beispiel was das OC bringt:
750 Ti 1163MHz = 55 - 90kPPD
750 Ti 1372MHz = 72 - 110kPPD > + ~25% PPD / + ~15W Mehrverbrauch = pro W ~1200PPD mehr

Titan X 1220MHz = 550 - 700kPPD
Titan X 1432MHz = 620 - 820kPPD > + ~15% PPD / + ~30W Mehrverbrauch dank Waküumbau (sonst wäre es viel mehr) = pro W ~3200PPD im Durchschnitt mehr


Vorausgesetzt du faltest mit der in deinem Profil angegebenen GTX 560 würde ich genau schauen wie stark der Stromverbrauch ansteigt > es wird leider sehr wahrscheinlich so sein dass das Plus von PPD im keinem guten Verhältnis zum Mehrverbrauch steht.


----------



## TEAM_70335 (5. Januar 2016)

@A.Meier-PS3 jetzt weiss ich was du mit dem Auslastungsgrad der GPU meinst.
habe grade eine 9172 laufen die macht 616600 ppd und das Stromkostenmessgerät zeigt 378 w statt der "üblichen" 330 w an. Dabei faltet aber alles nur mit rund 420-500 kppd

habe im übrigen seit gestern Abend mit Beta-Flag laufen, jetzt läuft der Klient endlich so wie gewünscht bei Standartmäßigen 500 kppd und mehr.


----------



## XeT (5. Januar 2016)

Also,ich bekomme  gerade Core17 und die sind traurig 350 für die 980 und 430 für die ti. Bei core21 fahre ich mit beiden 1,08mio ppd oO.  Diese ungleichen Punkte zwischen den  Projekten find ich schon echt eigenartig.


----------



## GatoTiger (5. Januar 2016)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @brooker:
> Der Vorbesitzer hatte ja den Werkskühler durch einen "Accelero L2 Plus"-Kühler ausgetauscht und denn betreibe ich jetzt bei fixen 70% (~1'600 U/min) > komm so auf maximale 60°C (Core21) und sie ist nur ganz leicht hörbar.
> 
> 1400MHz hab ich schon getestet > war leider nicht stabil.




worann erkennt man beim falten das die karte nicht stabil ist? stürtzt f@h dann ab so wie ein pc spiel ?


----------



## FlyingPC (5. Januar 2016)

Dann kann auch der PC runterfahren.


----------



## TEAM_70335 (5. Januar 2016)

GatoTiger schrieb:


> worann erkennt man beim falten das die karte nicht stabil ist? stürtzt f@h dann ab so wie ein pc spiel ?


du erkennst es daran, das WU abgebrochen werden bzw. nicht gestartet werden. sieht man eigentlich in der Console.


----------



## GatoTiger (5. Januar 2016)

Dann siehts biher gut aus! 1475mhz gtx 970 laufen stabil, bissel mehrginge sogar noch nach oben


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Januar 2016)

GatoTiger schrieb:


> Dann siehts biher gut aus! 1475mhz gtx 970 laufen stabil, bissel mehrginge sogar noch nach oben


Hast du auch die Log kontrolliert? 
Muss man leider von Hand machen, denn der Client zeigt Fehler nicht von sich aus an.

Du musst auf den Reiter "Log" klicken und die Liste nach Fehlern durchsuchen:
Da es ja anscheinend läuft könnte der Takt eventuell leicht zu hoch sein (wir hoffen natürlich das die 1475MHz faltstabil sind ) > in der Liste dürfen Meldungen wie  "Bad State detected... attempting to resume from last good checkpoint" nicht auftauchen!
 Wenn du dir nicht sicher bist, kannst den Log hier in einem Spoiler posten und wir sehen ihn für dich durch. 

Wenn der Takt nur leicht zu hoch ist, tauchen die Fehler meistens erst nach Stunden auf > die letzte faule P9201 hat es mir bei 96% zerlegt.  

Was die ganze Sache noch zusätzlich erschwert, ist der Umstand das nicht jede WU mit gleichen Maximaltakt stabil läuft. 

Kleines Beispiel an meiner Titan X:
Core18 WUs laufen mit 1442MHz stabil
Core21 WUs laufen mit 1435MHz stabil
Core17 WUs laufen bis auf eine einzige (!) Ausnahme mit 1435MHz stabil > da die P9201 nur mit 1432MHz stabil läuft ist dies der maximale Falttakt.


Kleine Randinfo noch:
Stabiler Gametakt und stabiler Falttakt sind nicht zwangsweise gleich, aber sie sind in der Regel relativ nahe beisammen (meine Erfahrung +/- 20MHz).


----------



## Amigafan (5. Januar 2016)

Also - um hier mal ein "*generelles PPD-Problem*" geradezurücken:

1. Man(n) benötigt schon mal eine leistungsfähige CPU(Broadwell, Sandy-Bridge oder neuer), welche hoch taktet - und damit meine ich 4000MHz+
2. Die *nVIDIA*-GPU  (egal, ob 970, 980 oder 980 Ti) muß entsprechend hoch takten - unter 1400MHz geht da "Nichts".
3. Es sind nur ganz wenige WU´s, die eine entsprechende Grundlage bieten - *und* ein entsprechender Core. Was ich meine:
Eine WU, die PME nutzt (derzeit verschiedene Core21-WU´s wie z. B. 10493/4/6 oder neue Beta-WU´s wie 7167-7172) und ein GPU-Core21, der PME unterstützt (das war Core-Version 0.0.16, Version 0.0.17 nicht mehr, da PME noch instabil läuft).
4. Ein entsprechender GPU-Treiber - es sollte mindestens 355.82 (auf jeden Fall für die 980 Ti) sein - derzeit habe ich  den letzten WHQL-Treiber 361.46 in Betrieb und rate jedem dazu (Win7 Ultimate 64 Bit).
5. Ein möglicht unbelastetes System, welches keine zusätzlichen Aufgaben zu bewältigen hat.

Erst *all das zusammen kann* zu hohen PPD führen - auch über 800K für eine 980 Ti.

Was weniger relevant ist:
Die "Schnittstellenversion" (PCT-E 2.0 oder 3.0), aber unter 8 PCI-E-Lanes der Version 2.0  gibt es "Punktabzug" (auch unterschiedlich dadurch, dass neuere Core21-WU´s teilweise die PCI-E-Schnittstelle zu mehr als 50% auslasten).
Die zusätzliche Auslastung der CPU - allerdings liefert eine fast vollständig ausgelastete CPU  "weniger Hilfe" an die GPU als eine im Leerlauf befindliche.


Um das Ganze mal an zwei Systemen (beides sind "Nur-Falter") in der Praxis zu betrachten:
Meine GTX 970 liefert im Schnitt etea 330-360K PPD, das Maximum sind derzeit ~400K, das Minimum ~ 300K. Das System dahinter:
i7 3820@4100MHz - *nur für das GPU-falten*, 4x 2 GiB@1333MHz  Ram (4-Kanal-Speicherinterface), Gigabte X79-UD3 (unterstützt PCI-E V2.0 und 3.0, je nach CPU), EVGA GTX 970 SC@1450MHz@PCI-E V2.0 auf *8* Lanes, Ubuntu 14.04.1 und Treiber 346.72.
Aber auch das ließe sich noch optimieren, da durch einen zu breiten CPU-Kühler der erste PCI-E-Steckplatz mit 16 Lanes blockiert wird (durch schmaleren CPU-Kühler und/oder eine CPU 48xx, da diese PCI-E V3.0 unterstützen).
Worauf ich zusätzlich achte: möglicht die GPU-Temperatur *unter oder knapp über 70°C* zu halten  (Lukü) - darüber *kann es instabil* werden (bei diesem System und der gewählten Übertaktung)!*
Was ich nicht mehr mache:* ein Update - egal, ob neuerer Kernel oder GPU-Treiber (wofür auch, da das System nur zum Falten genutzt wird und stabil läuft).

Meine GTX 980 Ti liefert im Schnitt 600-650 K, das Maximum sind derzeit ~720K (unter Core21 V0.0.16 ~810K), das Minimum ~ 550K. Das System dahinter:
i7 2700K@4300MHz - *nur für das GPU-falten*, 2x 4 GiB@1866MHz Ram, MSI Z77A-GD65, Inno3D iChill GTX 980Ti Black Accelero Hybrid S@1460MHz@PCI-E V2.0 auf 16 Lanes, Win7 Ultimate 64 Bit (basierend auf einem mehrere Jahre "alten" Win7 Pro 64 Bit, welches "entschlackt" und mit neuem Schlüssel versehen wurde), Treiber 361.46 WHQL.
"Nebenbei" laufen während des Faltens: Process-Lasso, GPU-Z, Afterburner, HFM und ein Virenscanner, manchmal auch CPU-Z.

Und - ein Tipp von mir:
Nutzt für die "effektive" Anzeige der PPD nicht die Angaben des Clienten (zu stark schwankend), sondern HFM (exakte Angaben am besten unter Tools/Benchmark-Viewer, welche auch beim Bericht für PPD von Beta-WU´s herangezogen werden) - aber *bitte wartet 15-20* Frames ab (vor allem bei neuen WU´s), bei bereits im "System" vorhandenen Projektdaten (vorher berechnete WU´s einer Projekt-Nummer) sieht man die PPD schon nach dem 1. Frame relativ genau (aber auch hier können kleine Änderungen durch die Unterschiedlichkeit der WU´s vorkommen, normal sind  ~ +/- 1 Sekunde - alles bei unbelastetem/reinem Falt- System).



*@GatoTiger
*
Die (bei Dir zu sehende) Nutzung des Protein-Viewers bringt nichts (da aktuelle WU´s nicht im Repertoire sind) und der Viewer die GPU zusätzlich belastet, also Deine PPD reduziert.


Als Tipps, woran man erkennen kann, dass es  beim Falten "nicht richtig läuft":
1. Das Einbrehen der Punkte z. B. verursacht durch einen Treiber-Crash - die GPU faltet nur noch mit ~ 405MHz. Hier hilft nur ein Pausieren des Slots/des Clienten und ein System-Neustart.
2.Das Auftreten von "Bad states" im Log des Clienten (von A.Meier-PS3 bereits erwähnt) --> führt ebenfalls zum Einbrechen der Punkte.
3. Das vollständige Abbrechen einer WU (sie wird mit einer Fehlermeldung vor Vollendung von 100 Frames - sichtbar im Log - beendet, das Resultat bis dahin wird gesendet).
Das passiert auch, wenn (Standardeinstellun g im Client) dreimal bei einer WU ein "Bad state" auftritt.
4. Zu hohe Temperaturen - das schadet auf längere Sicht der Hardware und kann zu (zusätzlichen) Instabilitäten führen. 
Also - wenn Du übertaktest, dann bitte nur "im Rahmen des normal Möglichen" (außer, Du bist Deiner Hardware böse   ).


----------



## mattinator (5. Januar 2016)

@*Amigafan*
Bzgl. Folding würde zur GTX 980 Ti der i7 3820 besser passen, aber Du hast sicher andere Gründe für die Zusammenstellung. Oder ist die Rohleistung des i7 2600@4300MHz größer als die des i7 3820@4100Mhz ?
EDIT:


Amigafan schrieb:


> 3. Es sind nur ganz wenige WU´s, die eine entsprechende Grundlage bieten - *und* ein entsprechender Core. Was ich meine:
> Eine WU, die PME nutzt (derzeit verschiedene Core21-WU´s wie z. B.  10493/4/6 oder neue Beta-WU´s wie 7167-7172) und ein GPU-Core21, der PME  unterstützt (das war Core-Version 0.0.16, Version 0.0.17 nicht mehr, da  PME noch instabil läuft).


Lt. psummaryC (Folding@home Projects Summary) sind die 7167-7172 CPU-SMP-Projekte  mit GRO_A3-Core. Habe ich da etwas falsch verstanden oder stimmt die psummary nicht mehr ?


----------



## GatoTiger (5. Januar 2016)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Hast du auch die Log kontrolliert?
> Muss man leider von Hand machen, denn der Client zeigt Fehler nicht von sich aus an.
> 
> Du musst auf den Reiter "Log" klicken und die Liste nach Fehlern durchsuchen:
> ...



Da taucht nichts auf, läuft einsame Spitze durch!  Ist ja bei spielen ähnlich, das eine stürtzt bei 1600 nicht ab, das andere bereits bei 1550 (als bsp )


log: *********************** Log Started 2016-01-05T13:36:06Z ***********************
13:36:06:************************* Folding@home Client *************************
13:36:06:      Website: Folding@home
13:36:06:    Copyright: (c) 2009-2014 Stanford University
13:36:06:       Author: Joseph Coffland <joseph@cauldrondevelopment.com>
13:36:06:         Args: --open-web-control
13:36:06:       Config: C:/ProgramData/FAHClient/config.xml
13:36:06:******************************** Build ********************************
13:36:06:      Version: 7.4.4
13:36:06:         Date: Mar 4 2014
13:36:06:         Time: 20:26:54
13:36:06:      SVN Rev: 4130
13:36:06:       Branch: fah/trunk/client
13:36:06:     Compiler: Intel(R) C++ MSVC 1500 mode 1200
13:36:06:      Options: /TP /nologo /EHa /Qdiag-disable:4297,4103,1786,279 /Ox -arch:SSE
13:36:06:               /QaxSSE2,SSE3,SSSE3,SSE4.1,SSE4.2 /Qopenmp /Qrestrict /MT /Qmkl
13:36:06:     Platform: win32 XP
13:36:06:         Bits: 32
13:36:06:         Mode: Release
13:36:06:******************************* System ********************************
13:36:06:          CPU: Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E3-1230 v3 @ 3.30GHz
13:36:06:       CPU ID: GenuineIntel Family 6 Model 60 Stepping 3
13:36:06:         CPUs: 8
13:36:06:       Memory: 15.94GiB
13:36:06:  Free Memory: 12.49GiB
13:36:06:      Threads: WINDOWS_THREADS
13:36:06:   OS Version: 6.1
13:36:06:  Has Battery: false
13:36:06:   On Battery: false
13:36:06:   UTC Offset: 1
13:36:06:          PID: 3384
13:36:06:          CWD: C:/ProgramData/FAHClient
13:36:06:           OS: Windows 7 Home Premium
13:36:06:      OS Arch: AMD64
13:36:06:         GPUs: 1
13:36:06:        GPU 0: NVIDIA:5 GM204 [GeForce GTX 970]
13:36:06:         CUDA: 5.2
13:36:06:  CUDA Driver: 7050
13:36:06:Win32 Service: false
13:36:06:***********************************************************************
13:36:06:<config>
13:36:06:  <!-- Network -->
13:36:06:  <proxy v=':8080'/>
13:36:06:
13:36:06:  <!-- Slot Control -->
13:36:06:  <power v='full'/>
13:36:06:
13:36:06:  <!-- User Information -->
13:36:06:  <passkey v='********************************'/>
13:36:06:  <team v='70335'/>
13:36:06:  <user v='GatoTiger'/>
13:36:06:
13:36:06:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
13:36:06:  <slot id='1' type='GPU'>
13:36:06:    <paused v='true'/>
13:36:06:  </slot>
13:36:06:</config>
13:36:06:Trying to access database...
13:36:06:Successfully acquired database lock
13:36:06:Enabled folding slot 01: PAUSED gpu:0:GM204 [GeForce GTX 970] (by user)
13:36:20:FS01:Unpaused
13:36:20:WU01:FS01:Starting
13:36:20:WU01:FS01:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/ProgramData/FAHClient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_21.fah/FahCore_21.exe -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 3384 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia
13:36:20:WU01:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 3200
13:36:20:WU01:FS01:Core PID:2188
13:36:20:WU01:FS01:FahCore 0x21 started
13:36:21:WU01:FS01:0x21:*********************** Log Started 2016-01-05T13:36:20Z ***********************
13:36:21:WU01:FS01:0x21roject: 11401 (Run 11, Clone 11, Gen 11)
13:36:21:WU01:FS01:0x21:Unit: 0x000000108ca304f255de8ef7a21072d0
13:36:21:WU01:FS01:0x21:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
13:36:21:WU01:FS01:0x21:Machine: 1
13:36:21:WU01:FS01:0x21igital signatures verified
13:36:21:WU01:FS01:0x21:Folding@home GPU Core21 Folding@home Core
13:36:21:WU01:FS01:0x21:Version 0.0.17
13:36:21:WU01:FS01:0x21:  Found a checkpoint file
13:36:26:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1625000 out of 5000000 steps (32%)
13:36:26:WU01:FS01:0x21:Temperature control disabled. Requirements: single Nvidia GPU, tmax must be < 110 and twait >= 900
13:37:07:Removing old file 'configs/config-20151229-062946.xml'
13:37:07:Saving configuration to config.xml
13:37:07:<config>
13:37:07:  <!-- Network -->
13:37:07:  <proxy v=':8080'/>
13:37:07:
13:37:07:  <!-- Slot Control -->
13:37:07:  <power v='full'/>
13:37:07:
13:37:07:  <!-- User Information -->
13:37:07:  <passkey v='********************************'/>
13:37:07:  <team v='70335'/>
13:37:07:  <user v='GatoTiger'/>
13:37:07:
13:37:07:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
13:37:07:  <slot id='1' type='GPU'/>
13:37:07:</config>
13:38:19:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1650000 out of 5000000 steps (33%)
13:42:03:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1700000 out of 5000000 steps (34%)
13:45:47:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1750000 out of 5000000 steps (35%)
13:49:32:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1800000 out of 5000000 steps (36%)
13:53:17:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1850000 out of 5000000 steps (37%)
13:57:02:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1900000 out of 5000000 steps (38%)
14:00:46:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1950000 out of 5000000 steps (39%)
14:04:30:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2000000 out of 5000000 steps (40%)
14:08:16:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2050000 out of 5000000 steps (41%)
14:12:00:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2100000 out of 5000000 steps (42%)
14:15:46:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2150000 out of 5000000 steps (43%)
14:19:30:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2200000 out of 5000000 steps (44%)
14:23:14:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2250000 out of 5000000 steps (45%)
14:27:00:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2300000 out of 5000000 steps (46%)
14:30:44:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2350000 out of 5000000 steps (47%)
14:34:30:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2400000 out of 5000000 steps (48%)
14:38:14:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2450000 out of 5000000 steps (49%)
14:41:58:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2500000 out of 5000000 steps (50%)
14:45:44:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2550000 out of 5000000 steps (51%)
14:49:28:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2600000 out of 5000000 steps (52%)
14:53:14:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2650000 out of 5000000 steps (53%)
14:56:58:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2700000 out of 5000000 steps (54%)
15:00:42:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2750000 out of 5000000 steps (55%)
15:04:28:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2800000 out of 5000000 steps (56%)
15:08:12:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2850000 out of 5000000 steps (57%)
15:11:57:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2900000 out of 5000000 steps (58%)
15:15:42:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2950000 out of 5000000 steps (59%)
15:19:26:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3000000 out of 5000000 steps (60%)
15:23:11:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3050000 out of 5000000 steps (61%)
15:26:56:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3100000 out of 5000000 steps (62%)
15:30:41:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3150000 out of 5000000 steps (63%)
15:34:25:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3200000 out of 5000000 steps (64%)
15:38:10:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3250000 out of 5000000 steps (65%)
15:41:55:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3300000 out of 5000000 steps (66%)
15:45:39:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3350000 out of 5000000 steps (67%)
15:49:25:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3400000 out of 5000000 steps (68%)
15:53:09:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3450000 out of 5000000 steps (69%)
15:56:54:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3500000 out of 5000000 steps (70%)
16:00:39:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3550000 out of 5000000 steps (71%)
16:04:24:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3600000 out of 5000000 steps (72%)
16:08:09:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3650000 out of 5000000 steps (73%)
16:11:54:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3700000 out of 5000000 steps (74%)
16:15:38:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3750000 out of 5000000 steps (75%)
16:19:24:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3800000 out of 5000000 steps (76%)
16:23:08:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3850000 out of 5000000 steps (77%)
16:26:54:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3900000 out of 5000000 steps (78%)
16:30:38:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3950000 out of 5000000 steps (79%)
16:34:22:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4000000 out of 5000000 steps (80%)
16:38:08:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4050000 out of 5000000 steps (81%)
16:41:52:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4100000 out of 5000000 steps (82%)
16:45:38:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4150000 out of 5000000 steps (83%)
16:49:22:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4200000 out of 5000000 steps (84%)
16:53:06:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4250000 out of 5000000 steps (85%)
16:56:52:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4300000 out of 5000000 steps (86%)
17:00:36:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4350000 out of 5000000 steps (87%)
17:04:22:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4400000 out of 5000000 steps (88%)
17:08:06:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4450000 out of 5000000 steps (89%)
17:11:50:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4500000 out of 5000000 steps (90%)
17:15:36:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4550000 out of 5000000 steps (91%)
17:19:20:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4600000 out of 5000000 steps (92%)
17:23:06:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4650000 out of 5000000 steps (93%)
17:26:50:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4700000 out of 5000000 steps (94%)
17:30:34:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4750000 out of 5000000 steps (95%)
17:34:20:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4800000 out of 5000000 steps (96%)
17:38:04:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4850000 out of 5000000 steps (97%)
17:41:50:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4900000 out of 5000000 steps (98%)
17:45:35:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4950000 out of 5000000 steps (99%)
17:45:35:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:80
17:45:36:WU00:FS01:Assigned to work server 140.163.4.242
17:45:36:WU00:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: RUNNING gpu:0:GM204 [GeForce GTX 970] from 140.163.4.242
17:45:36:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 140.163.4.242:8080
17:45:36:WU00:FS01ownloading 4.22MiB
17:45:40:WU00:FS01ownload complete
17:45:40:WU00:FS01:Received Unit: id:00 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:11403 run:8 clone:18 gen:26 core:0x21 unit:0x000000218ca304f255ed4f8395a36466
17:49:19:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 5000000 out of 5000000 steps (100%)
17:49:20:WU01:FS01:0x21:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
17:49:20:WU01:FS01:0x21:Saving result file checkpointState.xml
17:49:22:WU01:FS01:0x21:Saving result file checkpt.crc
17:49:22:WU01:FS01:0x21:Saving result file log.txt
17:49:22:WU01:FS01:0x21:Saving result file positions.xtc
17:49:23:WU01:FS01:0x21:Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
17:49:23:WU01:FS01:FahCore returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
17:49:23:WU01:FS01:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:11401 run:11 clone:11 gen:11 core:0x21 unit:0x000000108ca304f255de8ef7a21072d0
17:49:23:WU01:FS01:Uploading 10.69MiB to 140.163.4.242
17:49:23:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 140.163.4.242:8080
17:49:23:WU00:FS01:Starting
17:49:23:WU00:FS01:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/ProgramData/FAHClient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_21.fah/FahCore_21.exe -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 3384 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia
17:49:23:WU00:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 5624
17:49:23:WU00:FS01:Core PID:4780
17:49:23:WU00:FS01:FahCore 0x21 started
17:49:24:WU00:FS01:0x21:*********************** Log Started 2016-01-05T17:49:23Z ***********************
17:49:24:WU00:FS01:0x21roject: 11403 (Run 8, Clone 18, Gen 26)
17:49:24:WU00:FS01:0x21:Unit: 0x000000218ca304f255ed4f8395a36466
17:49:24:WU00:FS01:0x21:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
17:49:24:WU00:FS01:0x21:Machine: 1
17:49:24:WU00:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file core.xml
17:49:24:WU00:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file system.xml
17:49:24:WU00:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file integrator.xml
17:49:24:WU00:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file state.xml
17:49:24:WU00:FS01:0x21igital signatures verified
17:49:24:WU00:FS01:0x21:Folding@home GPU Core21 Folding@home Core
17:49:24:WU00:FS01:0x21:Version 0.0.17
17:49:29:WU01:FS01:Upload 5.26%
17:49:30:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 0 out of 5000000 steps (0%)
17:49:30:WU00:FS01:0x21:Temperature control disabled. Requirements: single Nvidia GPU, tmax must be < 110 and twait >= 900
17:49:35:WU01:FS01:Upload 11.11%
17:49:41:WU01:FS01:Upload 16.96%
17:49:47:WU01:FS01:Upload 22.81%
17:49:53:WU01:FS01:Upload 28.65%
17:49:59:WU01:FS01:Upload 34.50%
17:50:05:WU01:FS01:Upload 40.35%
17:50:11:WU01:FS01:Upload 46.20%
17:50:17:WU01:FS01:Upload 51.46%
17:50:23:WU01:FS01:Upload 57.31%
17:50:29:WU01:FS01:Upload 63.16%
17:50:35:WU01:FS01:Upload 69.01%
17:50:41:WU01:FS01:Upload 74.27%
17:50:47:WU01:FS01:Upload 80.12%
17:50:53:WU01:FS01:Upload 85.38%
17:50:59:WU01:FS01:Upload 91.23%
17:51:05:WU01:FS01:Upload 96.49%
17:51:14:WU01:FS01:Upload complete
17:51:14:WU01:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
17:51:14:WU01:FS01:Final credit estimate, 34680.00 points
17:51:14:WU01:FS01:Cleaning up
17:53:20:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 50000 out of 5000000 steps (1%)
17:54:23:FS01aused
17:54:23:FS01:Shutting core down
17:54:23:WU00:FS01:0x21:WARNING:Console control signal 1 on PID 4780
17:54:23:WU00:FS01:0x21:Exiting, please wait. . .
17:54:23:WU00:FS01:0x21:Folding@home Core Shutdown: INTERRUPTED
17:54:23:WU00:FS01:FahCore returned: INTERRUPTED (102 = 0x66)
17:55:21:Removing old file 'configs/config-20151229-080823.xml'
17:55:21:Saving configuration to config.xml
17:55:21:<config>
17:55:21:  <!-- Network -->
17:55:21:  <proxy v=':8080'/>
17:55:21:
17:55:21:  <!-- Slot Control -->
17:55:21:  <power v='full'/>
17:55:21:
17:55:21:  <!-- User Information -->
17:55:21:  <passkey v='********************************'/>
17:55:21:  <team v='70335'/>
17:55:21:  <user v='GatoTiger'/>
17:55:21:
17:55:21:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
17:55:21:  <slot id='1' type='GPU'>
17:55:21:    <paused v='true'/>
17:55:21:  </slot>
17:55:21:</config>



Die Pause habe ich natürlich gemacht, da spilen und falten zeitgleich nicht geht


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Januar 2016)

@GatoTiger:
Die Log sieht gut aus > jetzt müssen nur alle WUs so problemlos laufen.


Gibt den einen oder anderen hier der gleichzeitig Faltet und spielt, ist aber vom Spiel und System abhängig ob es gut geht oder nicht.

Ich selber falte beim Zocken nur NaCl-WUs (gibt eh fasst keine Spiele die 32 Threads belasten können), das hat aber mehr damit zu tun das ich normalerweise unter Linux falte und angefangene GPU-WUs unter Win7 keinen Sinn machen.



Nachtrag:
Der Typ ist der Hammer! 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...en/8158-wakue-quatsch-thread-post7943517.html
Wäre was für mich.


----------



## TEAM_70335 (6. Januar 2016)

da bekommt man Lust auf Wakü wieder einbauen, das ist mir aber grade zu viel Arbeit und Sauerei. 

Skylake ist immer noch nicht da, weil wieder Lieferschwierigkeiten herrschen, die Shops blenden mit angeblichen Beständen die nicht da sind. Dafür sind die Preise aber langsam billiger. Bin gespannt auf die Kombination aus Skylake, VNAND SSD, Windoof 10 und GTX980 ti, das wird richtig rock`n`roll machen...I'm dreaming und später noch nen UHD TV 65 " als Monitor, dann bin ich erstmal technisch für die nächsten Jahre glücklich.


----------



## Stefan84 (6. Januar 2016)

TEAM_70335 schrieb:


> ...dann bin ich erstmal technisch für die nächsten Jahre glücklich...


Jaja, das kenn ich... Dieses "jahrelange" glücklichsein


----------



## XeT (6. Januar 2016)

TEAM_70335 schrieb:


> da bekommt man Lust auf Wakü wieder einbauen, das ist mir aber grade zu viel Arbeit und Sauerei.
> 
> Skylake ist immer noch nicht da, weil wieder Lieferschwierigkeiten herrschen, die Shops blenden mit angeblichen Beständen die nicht da sind. Dafür sind die Preise aber langsam billiger. Bin gespannt auf die Kombination aus Skylake, VNAND SSD, Windoof 10 und GTX980 ti, das wird richtig rock`n`roll machen...I'm dreaming und später noch nen UHD TV 65 " als Monitor, dann bin ich erstmal technisch für die nächsten Jahre glücklich.



Die ssd ist vollkommen egal. Bei neuen Spielen bringt nicht mal mehr eine normale ssd etwas weil die cpu limitiert beim laden. Und der Wechsel auf 14/16nm wird sicher einen richtigen sprung machen. Schon wegen dp1.3 etc.


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Januar 2016)

Mein Skylake (auf RANGER VIII) rödelt brav vor sich hin 

Er bringt (@4700 MHz) rund 30 KPPd


----------



## TEAM_70335 (6. Januar 2016)

so über 4 ghz scheint ja standard zu sein


----------



## Zocker85 (6. Januar 2016)

faltet ihr alle mit cpu und gpu, oder doch eher ausschließlich über gpu?

ps habt ihr auch das problem, wenn ihr falten beendet, fragt er ob sofort oder mit dem nächsten Stopp, und dann fängt er trotzdem weiter an?


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (6. Januar 2016)

Zocker85 schrieb:


> faltet ihr alle mit cpu und gpu, oder doch eher ausschließlich über gpu?



Also ich falte GPU only ... 
Mit dem Afterburner auf:

Power Limit 51
Temp Limit   60

Verbrauch von 200 Watt Primär und zwischen 400 - 500 k PPD

Passt ^^


----------



## Zocker85 (6. Januar 2016)

@snykebyte

mit dem System aus der Signatur? Wusste gar net , dass Power Target so tief eingestellt werden kann 

wenn ich die cpu deaktiviere, geht PPD deutlich runter, teilweise halbieren sich die PPD, oder muss man die CPU dafür aus dem Slot entfernen?


----------



## mallkuss (6. Januar 2016)

Habe jetzt den Celeron mit 2.7Ghz durch einen I3 mit 3.3 GHz ersetzt und schaue gerade ob es sich gelohnt hat  dabei ist mir aufgefallen: so alle 4% habe ich eine längere TPF, ist er dan irgendwas am checken? Sooo oft? Und wie kann ich das verringern?


----------



## mattinator (6. Januar 2016)

mallkuss schrieb:


> so alle 4% habe ich eine längere TPF, ist er dan irgendwas am checken? Sooo oft? Und wie kann ich das verringern?


Ja, ja, gar nicht.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Januar 2016)

Zocker85 schrieb:


> faltet ihr alle mit cpu und gpu, oder doch eher ausschließlich über gpu?
> 
> ps habt ihr auch das problem, wenn ihr falten beendet, fragt er ob sofort oder mit dem nächsten Stopp, und dann fängt er trotzdem weiter an?


1. Seit ich vor einem Monat die Titan X eingebaut habe, falte ich nur noch GPU-only, hat aber damit zu tun das wenn die beiden Xeon's mitfalten sie zwei Turbostufen weniger hochtakten und mir die Titan limitiert. 
Vor der Titan X und der 750 Ti war ne GTX 780 verbaut und da haben die Xeons mit 120kPPD mitgefalten.
Wie bereits erwähnt falten die Xeon's nur beim Zocken, sofern mir das Spiel nicht eingebremst wird.

2. Redest du vom V7 Client oder vom NaCl (Chrome-Browser)? 
Wenn es um den NaCl geht, dass kenn ich leider auch  > bei mir hilft nicht mehr als 15min vor Ende ihn zu "finischen" (aktuelle WU fertig falten lassen).


----------



## Zocker85 (6. Januar 2016)

sprech von v7 client, aber schon häufiger probiert zu finishen, aber bisher immer ohne Erfolg


----------



## Amigafan (6. Januar 2016)

mattinator schrieb:


> @*Amigafan*
> Bzgl. Folding würde zur GTX 980 Ti der i7 3820 besser passen, aber Du hast sicher andere Gründe für die Zusammenstellung. Oder ist die Rohleistung des i7 2*6*00@4300MHz größer als die des i7 3820@4100Mhz ?


Tatsächlich liegt die Leistung beider CPU´s - da sie der Generation Sandy Bridge angehören - bei gleichem Takt  (außer bei Berechnungen, bei denen ein größerer Cache oder breitere Speicheranbindung eine Rolle spielt) auf praktisch demselben Niveau - also ist der höhergetaktete 2700K damit schneller.



mattinator schrieb:


> Lt. psummaryC (Folding@home Projects Summary) sind die 7167-7172 CPU-SMP-Projekte  mit GRO_A3-Core. Habe ich da etwas falsch verstanden oder stimmt die psummary nicht mehr ?


Du hast natürlich Recht - mir ist trotz Korrekturlesens und Vergleichens die falsche Ziffer entgangen:
Es muß  *9*167-*9*172 heißen . . . 


*Eine zusätzliche Ergänzung zum "generellen PPD-Problem":*

Wie der Zufall so spielt, hat meine R9 290@1020MHz eine FullFah-WU 10494 bekommen, von denen sie schon mehrere  erfolgreich mit ~*269*K PPD bei einer TPF von ~ 5:21 Min  gefaltet hat.
Diese WU lief aber ohne erkennbaren Grund wesentlich schneller - mit folgendem Ergebnis (HFM Benchmarks Viewer):
 Min. Time / Frame : 00:05:00 - *309.689,4* PPD
 Avg. Time / Frame : 00:05:05 - *302.105,6* PPD

Das Ergebnis liegt damit mehr als 10% über dem bis Dato erhaltenen Maximum für meine  R9 290 - durch zusätzliches Übertakten kaum zu erreichen.
Wenn Ihr jetzt in "Vergleichslisten für PPD" (ich weiß nicht, welche Ihr benutzt) schaut, könnt Ihr sicher sein, dass natürlich vor allem solche Ergebnisse dort landen - und jeder andere Falter fragt sich, wie das mit der verwendeten Hardware - die man womöglich selber nutzt - überhaupt möglch war.
Das ist die *einfache* Antwort . . . 

BTW - was ich noch vergessen habe zu erwähnen:
Meine Faltergebnisse werden bei allen Faltern auf *SSD* geschrieben - was wesentlich schneller geht als auf normale HDD´s und damit auch ein kleiner Beitrag zu hohen PPD ist . . .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Januar 2016)

Zocker85 schrieb:


> sprech von v7 client, aber schon häufiger probiert zu finishen, aber bisher immer ohne Erfolg


Versuchst du in der Console oder im Web-Browser zu finishen?
Bei welcher %-Zahl der WU versuchst du zu finishen?


----------



## Zocker85 (6. Januar 2016)

kann man das schreiben nachträglich auf ssd auslagern ohne das Programm neu zu installieren? Verbraucht es viele Schreibzyklen? Wenn man das Programm neuinstalliert mit passkey und benutzernamen bleibt ja alles erhalten oder müsste man irgendwelche Dateien sichern?

@A.Meier-PS3

meistens im Web-Browser und da meistens ab Mitte oder kurz vor Schluss auch probiert, im der Console wollte ich zwar probieren, aber bin mir ncht mehr sicher ob ich es tatsächlich gemacht habe, muss ich noch mal prüfen


----------



## Amigafan (6. Januar 2016)

Der Client schreibt grundsätzlich in den Ordner: AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/work/ die Daten für die WU´s  -  was sich irgendwie wohl umleiten läßt.
Aber - ob dann noch alles problemlos läuft 

Daher - wenn das BS sowieso auf einer SSD ist, sollte auch der FahClient aufgrund der Lage seines "Arbeitsordners" auf diese schreiben . . .


----------



## Zocker85 (6. Januar 2016)

würde es wohl neu installieren, aber hat jemand Erfahrung ob ich was beachten müsste bzw. welche Datein vom Ordner extra sichern oder langt es nur mit Benutzernamen und Passkey damit alle Fotschritte erhalten bleiben?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Januar 2016)

Zocker85 schrieb:


> meistens im Web-Browser und da meistens ab Mitte oder kurz vor Schluss auch probiert, im der Console wollte ich zwar probieren, aber bin mir ncht mehr sicher ob ich es tatsächlich gemacht habe, muss ich noch mal prüfen


1. Ich würde Finish immer in der Console ausführen.
2. Sofern du es nicht anders konfiguriert hast, holt sich der Client bei 99% die nächste WU > der Finish-Befehl muss gemacht werden bevor er die nächste WU heruntergeladen hat, denn sonst faltet er diese auch no bevor er pausiert.


Wenn du den Client neuinstallierst muss die WU fertig sein, da diese sonst verloren ist.
Das Wichtigste bei der Neuinstallation ist Faltname mit dazugehörigen Passkey und Teamnummer da man sonst nicht auf sein Account faltet.


----------



## Mr.Knister (6. Januar 2016)

Zocker85 schrieb:


> würde es wohl neu installieren, aber hat jemand Erfahrung ob ich was beachten müsste bzw. welche Datein vom Ordner extra sichern oder langt es nur mit Benutzernamen und Passkey damit alle Fotschritte erhalten bleiben?



Du möchtest das Betriebssystem neu installieren? Dann würde ich einfach den FAHClient-Ordner aus AppData/Roaming rauskopieren und nach der Neuinstallation von OS und Client an gleicher Stelle einfügen. Damit müsste alles übernommen sein.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Januar 2016)

Das liebe Thema OC mit Langzeitstabilität:
Die 1393MHz meiner 750 Ti waren doch nicht stabil > nach 18h Betrieb hat es mir ne P9211 bei 50% zerlegt.


----------



## Zocker85 (6. Januar 2016)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> 1. Ich würde Finish immer in der Console ausführen.
> 2. Sofern du es nicht anders konfiguriert hast, holt sich der Client bei 99% die nächste WU > der Finish-Befehl muss gemacht werden bevor er die nächste WU heruntergeladen hat, denn sonst faltet er diese auch no bevor er pausiert.
> 
> 
> ...



vielen Dank, über die Konsole hat es gefunkt um ersten mal 

werde die Tage auc auf SSD probieren zu installieren, und die nächsten Wochen alles komplett frisch draufspielen


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (7. Januar 2016)

Zocker85 schrieb:


> @snykebyte
> 
> mit dem System aus der Signatur? Wusste gar net , dass Power Target so tief eingestellt werden kann






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist mit dem Ar***brenner kein Problem ^^


----------



## TEAM_70335 (7. Januar 2016)

da kommt man heute Morgen ins Wohnzimmer und denkt sich trotz Heizung, hier ist aber frisch...
Taja hätte ich mal den PC falten lassen, hätte ich so zwei Grad mehr hier drin...

Ich nehme Gigabyte OC Guru II bin damit sehr zu frieden. Im Prinzip basiert es ja auf den selben Tweaks wie AB und Co.


----------



## blaubär (7. Januar 2016)

Bin wieder da und lass fleißig weiterfalten! Bin schon gespannt auf das Faltevent am 04.02.!


----------



## Zocker85 (7. Januar 2016)

bin schon auch sehr gespannt darauf, versuche aus dem Bekanntenkreis jemanden zu "bekehren" 

und selber schon am überlegen ne 2. GPU zu kaufen...aber dann neues Netzteil und der Umbau von sauber verkabelten Gehäuse


----------



## brooker (7. Januar 2016)

@Alex: falls es Dir das Thema Spannung keine Ruhe lässt - http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...i-bios-oc-fuer-faule.html?highlight=GTX+980ti


----------



## brooker (7. Januar 2016)

@Zocker85: sehr gut, ich bin auch schon dabei die Werbetrommel zu rühren  

An was für eine GPU hast Du denn gedacht? Was hast Du aktuell verbaut? Ein auf geräumtes Gehäuse mit ordentlichem Air-Flow ist immer zu empfehlen!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Januar 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> @Alex: falls es Dir das Thema Spannung keine Ruhe lässt - http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...i-bios-oc-fuer-faule.html?highlight=GTX+980ti


Danke für den Link, aber so wie ich es jetzt habe passt es:
Mein Linux-Engel hat mir ein OC-Script unter Linux eingerichtet bei dem ich nur noch meine Werte einmalig einstellen muss und schon fährt Linux immer mit bereits eingestellten OC-Werten hoch.


----------



## brooker (7. Januar 2016)

@Alex: ich hätte auch gern so einen Engel


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Januar 2016)

Vielleicht meldet er sich ja bei dir wenn du hier lieb drum bittest (er will nicht das ich ihn hier namentlich erwähne, da er verständlicherweise Angst hat dass sich sonst zu viele bei ihm melden).


----------



## brooker (7. Januar 2016)

@Linux-Engel: lieb drum bitte


----------



## TheSebi41 (7. Januar 2016)

Hallo lieber Linux-Engel


----------



## Zocker85 (7. Januar 2016)

@brooker,

aktuell wäre eine 970er verbaut, bin noch am überlegen gegen 980 ti zu tauschen oder zweite 970er aber dann wäre das mit Netzteil Umbau


----------



## FlyingPC (7. Januar 2016)

Zocker85 schrieb:


> @brooker,
> 
> aktuell wäre eine 970er verbaut, bin noch am überlegen gegen 980 ti zu tauschen oder zweite 970er aber dann wäre das mit Netzteil Umbau



Wenn du wechseln möchtest, dann würde ich auf Pascal und Polaris warten. Da hast du dann HBM-Speicher und 14 bzw 16nm. Da ist die GTX 980ti auch geschlagen.


----------



## mattinator (8. Januar 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> @Linux-Engel: lieb drum bitte





TheSebi41 schrieb:


> Hallo lieber Linux-Engel



Guckt ihr hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/folding-home-pcgh-team-70335-/371697-howto-anleitung-falten-unter-linux-und-ubuntu-3.html#post7757647.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (8. Januar 2016)

Mal ne andere Frage in die Runde ...

Bin am überlegen mir  ne 2. Karte für´s Falten so kaufen ... Mir geht das ständige Pausieren und OC-Profil umgeschalte wirklich auf die Eier 

Jetzt bin ich hin und her gerissen ... Was für eine Karte soll ich nehmen ... 
Zum Falten würde ich lieber eine AMD Karte nehmen, da günstiger und der CPU muss nicht mehr so viel vorkauen ... In Frage würden kommen AMD R9 370 oder 380 ... Schwarz weiß iss ein Must Have !!!!

Jetzt die Frage ... Ist es überhaupt möglich die beiden Karten (nebs Treibern) nebeneinadner laufen zu lassen ... Die AMD würde dauerfalten und ich mit meiner 980ti zocken ... 
Geht sowas, oder bin ich gezwungen nen haufen Geld für die GTX auszugeben ???


----------



## brooker (8. Januar 2016)

... das gleichzeitige Betreiben von Nvidia und AMD ist kein Problem.

Ich habe hier eine gebrauchte AMD 260X OC die einen neuen Meister sucht. Bei Interesse PN.


----------



## Zocker85 (8. Januar 2016)

FlyingPC schrieb:


> Wenn du wechseln möchtest, dann würde ich auf Pascal und Polaris warten. Da hast du dann HBM-Speicher und 14 bzw 16nm. Da ist die GTX 980ti auch geschlagen.



dauert ja aber noch 6 Monate wenn net noch länger


----------



## FlyingPC (8. Januar 2016)

Dafür hast du dann echt was feines.


----------



## XeT (8. Januar 2016)

Zocker85 schrieb:


> dauert ja aber noch 6 Monate wenn net noch länger



Dafür wirst du dann dir aber nicht selbst in den Hintern beißen das du nicht noch etwas gewartet hast. Deine PPD und Stromkosten werden es dir danken


----------



## arcDaniel (8. Januar 2016)

Die FinFET Generation ist eigentlichder Grund weshalb ich mir eine Tonga XT und nicht eine Fiji XT Karte gekauft habe.

Das gesparte Geld kommt einer Polaris zugute, dafür bin ich eben jetzt für ein paar Monate aus dem Ranking Rennen raus, und leiste trotzdem einen kleinen Beitrag


----------



## ZobRombie (8. Januar 2016)

Wenn du sagst "kleiner Beitrag", dann fühlt sich meine 960 nicht so gut 

Ich bin ja erst einmal gespannt, was Pascal und Polaris dann denn kosten. Sollten die erhofften Verbesserungen und Performance-Sprünge eintreffen, müssten die Karten ja eigentlich teuer werden, wenn NVIDIA und AMD/RTG nicht ihr komplettes vorheriges Sortiment von jetzt auf gleich vergünstigten oder wegschmeißen wollen - drastisch versinnbildlicht. Wenn dann ggf. noch Fertigungs- oder Lieferprobleme dazu kämen (siehe Broadwell, Skylake), kann man vielleicht sogar länger warten als gewünscht. 

Oder kürzer: auch wenn tatsächlich oder vermeintlich größere Veränderungen anstehen, so wird für PC-Komponenten immer gelten, dass man das nächste große Ding schon am Horizont wähnt.


----------



## brooker (8. Januar 2016)

... das ist immer das Gleiche: Spatz in der Hand oder die Taube aufm Dach. Wenn man jetzt was tun möchte, kann man nur eines tun:  Preis/Leistungs-optimale Hardware kaufen, nutzen. Wenn für einen der Nutzen nicht mehr groß genug ist, oder gesamtkostentechnisch eine Neuanschaffung sinn macht, verkaufen und neue Hardware kaufen. 

Welche Leistung werden die neue GPUs von NVIDIA und AMD haben? Das wissen wir erst, wenn wir sie Probe gefaltet haben und Stanford seine Software entsprechend angepasst hat. Für mich ein großes Fragezeichen. Abwarten und Rankommen lassen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Januar 2016)

Falls ihr euch mal gefragt habt wie der NaCl auf einem System mit 32 Threads läuft, hier die Antwort :


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Pro WU inklusive Up- und Download ~4:45min


----------



## FlyingPC (9. Januar 2016)

Ich schaffe mit meinen zwei Kerne eine NaCl-Wu mit Up- und Download in etwa 35min. Natürlich mit der Prozesspriorität "hoch".


----------



## arcDaniel (9. Januar 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> ...Welche Leistung werden die neue GPUs von NVIDIA und AMD haben? Das wissen wir erst, wenn wir sie Probe gefaltet haben und Stanford seine Software entsprechend angepasst hat. Für mich ein großes Fragezeichen. Abwarten und Rankommen lassen.



Ich stimme dir 100% zu. 
Wenn die neue Generation kommt, wird die Faltleistung alleine aber "leider" für mich nicht ausschlaggebend sein. Ich freue mich natürlich wenn sich die PPD Ausbeute deutlich erhöht und der Verbrauch gesenkt wird, allerdings sind andere Eigenschaften bezüglich die Entscheidung Polaris oder Pascal für mich "wichtiger" (blödes Wort).

Was mich etwas nervt, ist dass man in Zukunft (sieht jedenfalls stark danach aus), sehr auf die Kombination Grafikkarte/Monitor achten muss (Anschlüsse, G-Sync/Freesync, HDR...) wenn man alles GPU-Features geniessen möchte.


----------



## Henninges (9. Januar 2016)

frohes neues ihr rabauken...

ich steig mal wieder auf unbestimmte zeit mit ins boot...


----------



## Gysi1901 (9. Januar 2016)

Hier eine Innovation, die eine bemerkenswerte Ähnlichkeit zu den Zielen von F@H aufweist. Mit Hilfe des zweidimensionalen Graphens ist es nun möglich, Proteine abzulichten und somit ihre Funktionsweise besser zu verstehen. Vielleicht interessiert sich ja jemand hier für diese Methode.

"Taking pictures of proteins lets us understand their structure and functions. This is important for treating diseases in which proteins go wrong, such as Alzheimer’s. [...] Now they plan to snap pictures of other molecules that can’t be imaged with existing techniques, and hope eventually to contribute to new medical treatments."
Falls für einen Interessenten eine Sprachbarriere existiert, helfe ich gern!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Januar 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Henninges

*


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Januar 2016)

Henninges schrieb:


> frohes neues ihr rabauken...
> 
> ich steig mal wieder auf unbestimmte zeit mit ins boot...



Schön dich mal wieder bei uns zu haben


----------



## TEAM_70335 (9. Januar 2016)

Henninges schrieb:


> frohes neues ihr rabauken...
> 
> ich steig mal wieder auf unbestimmte zeit mit ins boot...


Schon vermisst, scheint so sein Trend zu sein, dass die alte Mannschaft wieder einsteigt wa..


----------



## Amigafan (9. Januar 2016)

Henninges schrieb:


> frohes neues ihr rabauken...
> 
> ich steig mal wieder auf unbestimmte zeit mit ins boot...



Ein "Abstinenzler" kehrt zurück - schön, von Dir zu hören . . .


----------



## Henninges (9. Januar 2016)

ich kann einfach nicht davon lassen...

edit : RUNE...ich schnapp dich...


----------



## arcDaniel (9. Januar 2016)

Henninges schrieb:


> ich kann einfach nicht davon lassen...
> 
> edit : RUNE...ich schnapp dich...



Wenn du dir etwas Mühe gibst kannst du mich auch schnappen


----------



## Zocker85 (9. Januar 2016)

hat jemand hier auch Smartphone oder Tablet ausbprobiert , diese müssten ja hocheffizent sein oder? was schaffen die so ppd?

geht es bzw. bringt es auch was mit 2-3 Geräten unter gleichen Benutzernamen und Passkey zu falten?


----------



## FlyingPC (9. Januar 2016)

Du kannst mit Smartphone und Tablet unter Android falten. Aber du kannst keinen Nutzernamen oder Teamnamen auswählen. Für die Forschung bringt es was, nur für deinen Punktestand nichts.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Januar 2016)

\x1b[93m16:43:07:WARNING:WU00:FS00:FahCore returned: CORE_OUTDATED (110 = 0x6e)\x1b[0m
Was soll ich den bitte davon halten? 


Hier der entsprechende Log-Ausschnitt:


Spoiler



16:31:30:WU02:FS00:0x21:Completed 2425000 out of 2500000 steps (97%)
16:35:19:WU02:FS00:0x21:Completed 2450000 out of 2500000 steps (98%)
16:39:09:WU02:FS00:0x21:Completed 2475000 out of 2500000 steps (99%)
16:39:11:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:80
16:39:12:WU00:FS00:Assigned to work server 171.64.65.93
16:39:12:WU00:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: RUNNING gpu:0:GM200 [GeForce GTX Titan X] from 171.64.65.93
16:39:12:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.93:8080
16:39:13:WU00:FS00ownloading 3.87MiB
16:39:19:WU00:FS00ownload 30.69%
16:39:25:WU00:FS00ownload 46.84%
16:39:31:WU00:FS00ownload 61.37%
16:39:37:WU00:FS00ownload 77.52%
16:39:43:WU00:FS00ownload 92.06%
16:39:45:WU00:FS00ownload complete
16:39:45:WU00:FS00:Received Unit: id:00 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:9170 run:2 clone:2 gen:53 core:0x21 unit:0x00000039ab40415d567d2923bc2b9c26
16:39:49:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 750000 out of 2500000 steps (30%)
16:42:58:WU02:FS00:0x21:Completed 2500000 out of 2500000 steps (100%)
16:43:02:WU02:FS00:0x21:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
16:43:02:WU02:FS00:0x21:Saving result file checkpointState.xml
16:43:05:WU02:FS00:0x21:Saving result file checkpt.crc
16:43:05:WU02:FS00:0x21:Saving result file log.txt
16:43:05:WU02:FS00:0x21:Saving result file positions.xtc
16:43:06:WU02:FS00:0x21:Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
16:43:07:WU02:FS00:FahCore returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
16:43:07:WU02:FS00:Sending unit results: id:02 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:9210 run:0 clone:34 gen:84 core:0x21 unit:0x0000009e664f2dd055ee0b91c8cabcc7
16:43:07:WU02:FS00:Uploading 17.50MiB to 171.64.65.104
16:43:07:WU02:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.104:8080
16:43:07:WU00:FS00:Starting
16:43:07:WU00:FS00:Running FahCore: /usr/bin/FAHCoreWrapper /var/lib/fahclient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Linux/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_21.fah/FahCore_21 -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 1916 -checkpoint 3 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia
16:43:07:WU00:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 14733
16:43:07:WU00:FS00:Core PID:14737
16:43:07:WU00:FS00:FahCore 0x21 started
*\x1b[93m16:43:07:WARNING:WU00:FS00:FahCore returned: CORE_OUTDATED (110 = 0x6e)\x1b[0m*
16:43:14:WU02:FS00:Upload 20.01%
16:43:24:WU02:FS00:Upload 41.80%
16:43:31:WU02:FS00:Upload 60.02%
16:43:37:WU02:FS00:Upload 72.16%
16:43:43:WU02:FS00:Upload 84.31%
16:43:49:WU02:FS00:Upload 96.81%
16:44:15:WU02:FS00:Upload complete
16:44:15:WU02:FS00:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
16:44:15:WU02:FS00:Final credit estimate, 184011.00 points
16:44:15:WU02:FS00:Cleaning up
16:50:44:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 775000 out of 2500000 steps (31%)
17:01:35:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 800000 out of 2500000 steps (32%)


----------



## mattinator (9. Januar 2016)

@*A.Meier-PS3*
Dass die Gültigkeit des Core21 abgelaufen ist. Der Client wird sich wahrscheinlich erst die neue Version laden, sobald das aktuelle Projekt auf der anderen GPU fertiggestellt ist. Vorher gibt es wohl für die freie GPU kein neues Projekt. Evtl. kannst Du das Laden des neuen Cores erzwingen, indem Du die noch aktive Queue pausierst, FAHControl beendest und den FAHClient Service neu startest.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Januar 2016)

@mattinator: Er will mir also den Core21 0.0.17 aufzwingen > nicht nett 

Ich versuche es mal mit dem pausieren und Service neustarten.


Nachtrag:
Nix neustarten > hab noch nicht mal richtig auf Pause gedrückt und schon holt er sich den neuen Core.

Nachtrag 2:
Falten tut's mal wieder > hoffentlich ist der 0.0.17 stabil.


----------



## Zocker85 (9. Januar 2016)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @mattinator: Er will mir also den Core21 0.0.17 aufzwingen > nicht nett
> 
> Ich versuche es mal mit dem pausieren und Service neustarten.
> 
> ...



läufts noch stabil?


----------



## mattinator (9. Januar 2016)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Falten tut's mal wieder > hoffentlich ist der 0.0.17 stabil.



Stabil ist die 0.0.17 bei mir genauso wie die 0.0.16. Leider ist der Vorteil bei einigen Projekten durch das im Vergleich zur 0.0.16 fehlende PME "futsch". Eigentlich schade drum, bei mir war es zumindest nach Client-Protokoll vollkommen stabil.


----------



## XeT (10. Januar 2016)

Zocker85 schrieb:


> hat jemand hier auch Smartphone oder Tablet ausbprobiert , diese müssten ja hocheffizent sein oder? was schaffen die so ppd?
> 
> geht es bzw. bringt es auch was mit 2-3 Geräten unter gleichen Benutzernamen und Passkey zu falten?



warum sollten denn Smartphones hoch effizient sein? Die verbrauchen doch nichts, weil sie nichts leisten können


----------



## Zocker85 (10. Januar 2016)

naja quadcore mit 1,8 GHZ bei TDP von 3Watt oder so ist doch hocheffizent?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Januar 2016)

Zocker85 schrieb:


> läufts noch stabil?


Bis jetzt ja, allerdings hat die Titan erst eine Core21-WU durch und die 750 Ti ist noch ein paar Stunden an der Aktuellen beschäftigt.

Bei der aktuell von der 750 Ti gefaltenen P9206 hab ich ne Verschlechterung der TPF von 1min > da diese WU mit dem 0.0.16er angefangen zu falten worden ist, weiss ich jetzt nicht recht wie ich diese Verschlechterung einordnen soll. 
Faktisch sofern die WU eben aussagekräftig ist, fehlen jetzt 23kPPD (105kPPD > 82kPPD) was einem Minus von ~22% entspricht. 

Die bis jetzt einzige Core21 (P9170) der Titan liegt mit 737kPPD im normalen Rahmen .


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (10. Januar 2016)

So, soeben habe ich meinen neuen 24/7 Falter bestellt.
Ich hatte erste eine GTX950 ins Auge gefasst, aber habe mich nun doch kurzfristig umentschlossen ^^

Ich bin mal gespannt wie sich die PPD entwickeln und vor allem was der Verbrauch macht ...

Ich will meine GTX980Ti nicht so schlimm stressen ... Diese Karte war teuer genug ...

Ich verspreche mir auch einen Vorteil beim Zocken, weil nun brauch ich nicht mehr pausieren ... So kann die GTX960 durchfalten und GTX980Ti hat die volle Leistung zum zocken ...

Bin mal gespannt ob mein Plan auf geht


----------



## TEAM_70335 (10. Januar 2016)

Guten Morgen. Bitte nicht auf die Zeit gucken, bin schon wieder automatisch im Arbeitsmodus. Nächste Woche geht es wieder los für mich. *gäähn*

@A.Meier-PS3 ich habe den core 21 vers. 17 der macht zumindest bei mir nen stabilen Eindruck, bisher keine Fehlermeldungen. Da ich auf Beta gestellt habe sind 3 von 4 WU vom Core 21 und die machen gut ppd.

@SnakeByte0815  bei mir ist bisher von den Grafikkarten her nix kaputt gegangen beim Falten. Wenn was kaputt geht merkt man es doch am Geruch  

aber hast schon Recht na 780 € Karte muss ja nun nicht unbedingt zum Defekt gezwungen werden.

Juhu ich bin 10 ter zumindest bei ppd avg auf exoc


----------



## FlyingPC (10. Januar 2016)

Zocker85 schrieb:


> naja quadcore mit 1,8 GHZ bei TDP von 3Watt oder so ist doch hocheffizent?



Das hört sich gut an, aber der Chip hat eine schwache IPC (Instructions per Cycle). Dass ist genau das gleiche mit den AMD-Prozessoren, 4,5GHZ aber eine schlechte IPC.
Sogar Intel hat Fehler gemacht. Die Broadwell-Prozessoren haben eine höhere IPC als die Skylake-Prozessoren. Deswegen lässt Intel die Broadwell-Prozessoren mit niedrigen Takt ins Spiel. Dann glauben viele, dass diese nicht gut sind.


----------



## TEAM_70335 (10. Januar 2016)

ist denn auch die Pro Watt/Leistung bei Skylake schlechter? Da habe ich allerdings was anderes gelesen, dass bei gleichen Takt Skylake nen Vorteil hat.. Das ist es ja was dann am Ende auch zählt..

Übrigens die GTX980 ti ist bei mir mit 1403 mhz faltstabil. und das mit Standard Vcore.


----------



## FlyingPC (10. Januar 2016)

Es kommt auf das Gesamtpaket drauf an.
Da Broadwell nur eine 65Watt TDP hat, haben diese eine bessere Pro Watt/Leistung.
Hier nachzulesen unter Leistungsaufnahme und Overclocking: Intel stellt Broadwell-H vor - Vorab-Test des Core i7-5775C mit Iris Pro Graphics 6200 [Special der Woche]


----------



## Abductee (10. Januar 2016)

Ihr rechnet bei der TDP die iGPU, die mit jeder Generation mehr von der TDP eingenommen hat, eh weg?


----------



## XeT (10. Januar 2016)

TEAM_70335 schrieb:


> ist denn auch die Pro Watt/Leistung bei Skylake schlechter? Da habe ich allerdings was anderes gelesen, dass bei gleichen Takt Skylake nen Vorteil hat.. Das ist es ja was dann am Ende auch zählt..
> 
> Übrigens die GTX980 ti ist bei mir mit 1403 mhz faltstabil. und das mit Standard Vcore.



Pro/mhz kackt genau skylake ab. Der 5675C ist mit 3,1ghz besser als der 6600k mit 3,5 ghz


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Januar 2016)

TEAM_70335 schrieb:


> @A.Meier-PS3 ich habe den core 21 vers. 17 der macht zumindest bei mir nen stabilen Eindruck, bisher keine Fehlermeldungen.


Bis jetzt stabil, aber meine Titan faltet auch erst gerade die 2. Core21. 

Was mich allerdings irritiert sind die PPD die er mir gerade anzeigt:
Die erste Core21 mit 0.0.017 war die P9170 mit TPF 1:03min und 737kPPD
Die aktuelle Core21 ist ebenfalls ne P9170, aber die faltet mit TPF 1:20min und 535kPPD 

Hab es noch Sicherheitshalber von Hand nachgerechnet und komm auf die gleichen Zahlen. 


Nachtrag:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...nrichtung-fah-client-7-4-4-a-post7954008.html
Was meint ihr, welche Fehler sollen wir in die Liste eintragen? 
Vorschläge bitte hier posten.


----------



## Zocker85 (10. Januar 2016)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> So, soeben habe ich meinen neuen 24/7 Falter bestellt.
> Ich hatte erste eine GTX950 ins Auge gefasst, aber habe mich nun doch kurzfristig umentschlossen ^^
> 
> Ich bin mal gespannt wie sich die PPD entwickeln und vor allem was der Verbrauch macht ...
> ...



bitte berichten ob es so gefunkt hat wie gewünscht


----------



## brooker (10. Januar 2016)

@SnakeByte0815: ein finde das war ein guter Schritt, habe das genauso gelöst. Eine Anmerkung möchte ich mir erlauben. Die Mehrkosten für die GTX 960 kannst Du sparen. Wenn Du eine GTX 950 auf das Niveau der GTX 960 taktest, kommst Du aufs Selbe hinaus. Also, sofern möglich, einfach ne GTX 950 ordern und die GTX 960 wieder zurückschicken. Spart ein paar € 

Empfehlung: 
Zotac GeForce GTX 950 OC, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (ZT-90602-10M)
oder
MSI GTX 950 Gaming 2G, GeForce GTX 950, 2GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (V320-059R)


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (10. Januar 2016)

XeT schrieb:


> Pro/mhz kackt genau skylake ab. Der 5675C ist mit 3,1ghz besser als der 6600k mit 3,5 ghz



Den Broadwell hatte ich leider nicht auf dem Schirm als ich auf Intel umgestiegen bin 
Das Ärgert mich jetzt schon ein wenig ^^

EDIT:


brooker schrieb:


> @SnakeByte0815: ein finde das war ein guter Schritt, habe das genauso gelöst. Eine Anmerkung möchte ich mir erlauben. Die Mehrkosten für die GTX 960 kannst Du sparen. Wenn Du eine GTX 950 auf das Niveau der GTX 960 taktest, kommst Du aufs Selbe hinaus. Also, sofern möglich, einfach ne GTX 950 ordern und die GTX 960 wieder zurückschicken. Spart ein paar €
> 
> Empfehlung:
> Zotac GeForce GTX 950 OC, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (ZT-90602-10M)
> ...



Ne, das geht leider nicht. Ich werde das jetzt mit der GTX960 Durchziehen 
Die Karten die du vorgeschlagen hast, passen Farblich nicht in mein System ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich muss mir bei der georderten GTX960 schon etwas einfallen lassen, wo ich eine weiße Backblade her bekomme  , denn die Karte sitzt ja unten genau über dem Netzteil


----------



## FlyingPC (10. Januar 2016)

Diese GTX 960 würde mit weißer Backplate kommen: KFAÂ² GeForce GTX 960 EXOC White Edition, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (96NPH8DVE8DC) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Die kleine gelbe Warnung könnte man übersprühen.


----------



## ZobRombie (10. Januar 2016)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Ich muss mir bei der georderten GTX960 schon etwas einfallen lassen, wo ich eine weiße Backblade her bekomme  , denn die Karte sitzt ja unten genau über dem Netzteil



Ich hatte zufällig mal aus dem gleichen Grund und für das selbe Farbschema nach Backplates geguckt und wenn man kein schwarzes Original einer anderen Karte findet und umlackiert, dann bieten ein paar Shops auch Custom-Backplates mit schwarz-weiß Option an, z.B.:

MSI Dragon Backplates - V1 Tech

Msi GTX 960 Gaming (Layout 3) - Coldzero

Kostet nur leider...


----------



## brooker (10. Januar 2016)

... ok, verstehe. Sorry, ich hab das gerade wieder nicht aufm Schirm gehabt. Ich glaube, dass der gelbe Hinweis, ein Aufkleber ist. Für ne Minute den dicken, heißen Daumen drauf und dann ganz langsam und vorsichtig abziehen. Im Anschluss den Aufkleber auf etwas glatten "Zwischenparken" und vor Sonneneinstrahlung geschützt, weglegen. Wenn der Aufkleber wieder raufmuss, umgedreht von vorn 

Dein Rechner ist optisch und leistungsmäßig schon ein Leckerbissen und ich verstehe, dass du das halten möchtest!


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (10. Januar 2016)

FlyingPC schrieb:


> Diese GTX 960 würde mit weißer Backplate kommen: KFAÂ² GeForce GTX 960 EXOC White Edition, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (96NPH8DVE8DC) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Die hatte ich schon auf´m Schirm, aber die iss kaum Verfügbar und wenn dann nur für ca 230 Eu ... Da kann ich auch die MSI nehmen ... Dafür muss ich dann aber leider die Backblade ordern, aber da ist mir ja schon ein Shop genannt wurden.



ZobRombie schrieb:


> Ich hatte zufällig mal aus dem gleichen Grund und für das selbe Farbschema nach Backplates geguckt und wenn man kein schwarzes Original einer anderen Karte findet und umlackiert, dann bieten ein paar Shops auch Custom-Backplates mit schwarz-weiß Option an, z.B.:
> 
> MSI Dragon Backplates - V1 Tech
> 
> ...



Naja der erste Link passt nicht zu meinem Farbschema, aber der 2. Link sieht sehr vielversprechend aus ...  Danke dafür ...

Hast du zufällig Erfahrung dort sammeln können? Der Kerl der das macht, scheint das selber herzustellen.
40€ pro Blade + 15€ Shipping iss ne Hausnummer ...
Dort würde ich auch versuchen eine weiße mit dem Schwarzen MSI Drachen für meine GTX980Ti HoF zu bekommen  Da weis ich aber nicht ob der die anfertigen kann. Er biete nur für die KFA² Ref Modelle eine Blade an ... Es gibt aber noch eine Option "Others" ... Preisfrage ^^

Der hat ja auch Blades die Transparent sind ... Also aus Kunststoff wollte ich da keine auf die Karte stecken ... Die Blade sollte ja eigentlich auch die Wärme abführen ... und sie nicht stauen ... 
Die anderen Blades sind aber aus Metall ???



brooker schrieb:


> ... ok, verstehe. Sorry, ich hab das gerade wieder nicht aufm Schirm gehabt. Ich glaube, dass der gelbe Hinweis, ein Aufkleber ist. Für ne Minute den dicken, heißen Daumen drauf und dann ganz langsam und vorsichtig abziehen. Im Anschluss den Aufkleber auf etwas glatten "Zwischenparken" und vor Sonneneinstrahlung geschützt, weglegen. Wenn der Aufkleber wieder raufmuss, umgedreht von vorn
> 
> Dein Rechner ist optisch und leistungsmäßig schon ein Leckerbissen und ich verstehe, dass du das halten möchtest!



Danke schön 
Bin mal gespannt wo sie die PPD einpegeln ... ^^ Will ja hoffen das ich nicht all zu große einbußen bei den PPD machen muss ...  

Wehe


----------



## FlyingPC (10. Januar 2016)

Unter dem Link kannst du dir eine Backplate anfertigen lassen: Custom Design Backplates - V1 Tech
Für viele AMD und NVIDIA Modelle.

@SnakeByte0815

Deine Grafikkarte ist dort auswählbar.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (10. Januar 2016)

Ja, ich habe mich auf den Button Lagernd verlassen ... Habe die KFA² jetzt noch schnell parallel dazu bestellt ... und schicke dann eine von beiden zurück ...
Danke für den Tipp ... Ich hätte ja von Anfang an gleich richtig glotzen können


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Januar 2016)

Ich bin nicht wirklich vom 0.0.17 überzeugt :
Stabil laufen bis jetzt ja, aber entweder laufen die Projekte im normalen Rahmen oder laufen soviel langsamer das bei den PPD ein Minus von bis zu 25% auszumachen ist.


----------



## GatoTiger (11. Januar 2016)

FlyingPC schrieb:


> Diese GTX 960 würde mit weißer Backplate kommen: KFAÂ² GeForce GTX 960 EXOC White Edition, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (96NPH8DVE8DC) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Die kleine gelbe Warnung könnte man übersprühen.



Iwie sieht mir das weiß zu vergiblt aus, wenn man es mit dem weiß der gtx 960 von msi vergleicht




mal eine andere Frage: wieviel zusatz Gewinn an PPD erhält man eig. durch oc der 970 .....

Statt 1340 boost konstant bei 1475 ......

wenn sich das nicht lohnt, sondern eher nur strom verballtert, lasse ich meine karte lieber ohne oc nachts falten


----------



## Gysi1901 (11. Januar 2016)

Zocker85 schrieb:


> naja quadcore mit 1,8 GHZ bei TDP von 3Watt oder so ist doch hocheffizent?


Finde ich auch. Ein Wert, den man öfter hört: ein ARM-Prozessor hat in etwa ein Drittel der Pro-Takt-Leistung eines modernen Intel-Prozessors. Ich stelle jetzt mal eine schrecklich naive Milchmädchenrechnung auf: 1,8 (GHz) * 4 (Kerne) / 3 (IPC)= 2,4. Demnach würde ein Tablet die Leistung eines Intel-Kerns bei 2,4 GHz haben. Sagen wir, ein Intel-Zweikerner verbrät bei dem Takt 20 Watt. Wenn das Tablet sich fünf genehmigt, arbeitet es deutlich effizienter.

Ich weiß, schrecklich naiv. Ein Drittel IPC ist Hörensagen, man multipliziert nicht Kerne mit Takt und so weiter. Aber vorausgesetzt, dass ich mich nicht gerade um eine Zehnerpotenz verrechnet oder verschätzt habe, zeigt es, dass die Effizienz stimmt.

Nun kann man sagen, dass man mit drei oder fünf Watt nun einmal keine nennenswerte Rechenleistung haben kann. Okay. Aber bei F@H macht es die Masse, Kleinvieh macht auch Mist. Und um die Masse anzulocken, müssen Dinge simpel sein. NaCl war ein erster, wichtiger Schritt. Ich als jemand, der durchaus bereit ist, sich mit seinem Rechner zu beschäftigen, habe es nie geschafft, vor NaCl eine F@H work unit fertigzustellen, weil die Software Probleme bereitete. Jetzt ist es ein Kinderspiel. Viele Leute sind bereit, auf ihrem Mobilgerät in zwei Minuten eine App zu installieren und diese über Nacht laufen zu lassen. Wenn man Software auf seinem Rechner installiert, dann eventuell Lüfter schreien und der Verbrauch sich tatsächlich in der Stromrechnung niederschlägt, sieht das ganz anders aus. 

Dementsprechend halte ich Falten auf dem Mobilgerät für eine sehr sinnvolle Sache mit hohem Potenzial in der Zukunft. Es wird die Zeit kommen, wo jeder sich ein Smartphone leisten kann, in dem ein 64-Bit-Achtkerner werkelt, der in 14 nm gefertigt wurde und der eine vergleichsweise hohe Pro-Takt-Leistung hat.


----------



## arcDaniel (11. Januar 2016)

@Zocker85 + Gysi1901

Bitte vergesst einfach alles was ihr jetzt geschrieben habt, informiert euch nochmals und macht euch nochmals gedanken darüber.

Ich will jetzt nicht die Unterschiede, Stärken und Schwächen der einzelnen Architekturen im Detail erklären, weil es zum einen hier alles sprengen würde, zum anderen auch ich Wissenlücken habe und manches vielleicht falsch erklären würde. Trotzdem ein paar Denkanstösse:

-die Werte 1,8ghz, Quadcore, 3W Verbrauch, sagen rein gar nichts über die Eigentliche Leistung der CPU aus
-die Aktuellen ARM CPU's haben eigentlich eine eher schlechte IPC, die "gute" Performance auf dem Smartphone wie 4K Videoaufnahmen u.s.w. werden durch spezielle Decoder erreicht und nicht durch die Rohleistung der CPU
-die Smartphone CPU's sind nicht ausgelegt für eine Dauerlast, die Smartphones noch viel weniger --> Kühlung

Sowohl Intel wie auch AMD habe CPU-SOC's welche ebenfalls einen so niedrigen Verbrauch aufweisen und sogar mit der Gesamtleistung konkurieren könnten. Warum diese sich nicht durchsetzten, hängt eher an der Software, welche zu Stark auf ARM ausgelegt ist und es einfach zu teuer wird eine x86 Version zu erstellen und danach beide zu pflegen. (Mit Windows Unversal Apps könnte dies sich etwas ändern)
Genauso ist es aber auch umgekehrt; es ist sicherlich möglich eine ARM CPU zu entwickeln welche von der Leistung mit Modernen x86 CPU's gleichzieht, allerdings wäre dann die ganze Kompatibilität der Software futsch und der Verbrauch wäre sicherlich nicht mehr so gering.


----------



## Gysi1901 (11. Januar 2016)

Die "eigentliche Leistung" ist hier doch nur Nebensache. In erster Linie ging es um die Effizienz, die durchaus hoch ist. Die Geräte mögen nicht für Dauerlast ausgelegt sein, aber ich lasse mein Tablet nun seit circa einem halben Jahr falten. Das Gerät macht es mit ohne zu murren, auch bemerke ich noch keine negativen Effekte in Sachen Akkulaufzeit oder Ähnlichem. Natürlich wäre es Unsinn, ein Smartphone mit einem Desktop-Rechner inklusive fetter Grafikkarte zu vergleichen. Aber wenn 100.000 Mobilgeräte nachts falten und die Leistung von, sagen wir, 1000 Desktop-CPUs erreichen, ist das doch auch schon mal was. Es ist ja nun nicht so, als sollten Desktop-Rechner ersetzt werden. Die App ist eine nette Ergänzung.


----------



## XeT (11. Januar 2016)

Das Problem ist, das du denkst das sie mehr für watt leisten. Dies ist aber nicht so. Die Atoms sind da effizienter. 
Und es wird sicher auch einen Grund haben warum es keine punkte für arm gibt.


----------



## XeT (11. Januar 2016)

Also ich bin ja auf die Krebswoche gespannt. Wir haben derzeit ja schon auf normalen niveau die letzte geschlagen. Mit dem neuen Jahr geht es wirklich stark los. Über 20mios am Tag


----------



## brooker (11. Januar 2016)

... ich auch!


----------



## Kashura (11. Januar 2016)

von mir kommt etwas weniger, jetzt wo die freien Tage rum sind  vllt mach ihn ausnahmsweise mal morgens an. neuen PC gibt es dieses Jahr wahrscheinlich auch nicht. Grad ne zweite Playsi für die Frau geholt von daher keinen Bedarf


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (11. Januar 2016)

XeT schrieb:


> Also ich bin ja auf die Krebswoche gespannt



Gebt Ihr da nochmal Feedback wenn das genau los geht ???


----------



## XeT (11. Januar 2016)

Wo ich gerade kashuras Beitrag zur Preissenkung der Nano gelesen habe. Zum Falten nehmen sich 980 und r9 nano nichts je nach WU schwanken beide um die 300-400k PPD. Die Nano meist aber etwas weniger. Verbrauch ist ähnlich, zum zocken dazu wäre die Nano dann besser.

Wäre da nicht langsam meine Vernunft würde ich glatt auf crossfire gehen und nicht auf 14/16nm warten. Aber ich werde dort dann auf crossfire gehen und die Nano kommt in den falter.


----------



## Amigafan (11. Januar 2016)

*A propos 14/16nm-Prozess*

Laut einem Artikel der c´t  2/16 (Printed) dürften die kommenden GPU´s in "unterschiedlichen" Strukturbreiten bei verschiedenen Auftragsherstellern gefertigt werden:
*nVIDIA´s Pascal* im 16-nm-FinFET-Prozess bei TSMC, *AMD´s Polaris* im 14-nm-FinFET-Prozess bei Globalfoundries (aktuelle 28-nm-GPU´s noch bei TSMC).

Dazu gibt es ein erstes Beispiel bezüglich der Effizienz: 
Eine Polaris-GPU soll gegenüber einer gleichschnellen Maxwell v2-GPU bei derselben Bildrate nur 86W  statt 140W verbrauchen - das wäre eine extreme Effizienzsteigerung von AMD.
Lassen wir uns also überraschen - spannend wird es auf jeden Fall . . . 


BTW
Das gelingt nur *AMD* - ein sauberer Treiberreset im laufenden Betrieb:
Ich hatte gerade im FF einen göffneten Post (R9 290 akkert an einer  Core17-WU 9201), da gab es einen Treiberreset - erkennbar an einem kurzzeitig schwarzen Bildschirm.
Das hatte auch einen Absturz der WU zur Folge:

21:00:10:WARNING:WU01:FS00:FahCore returned an unknown error code which probably indicates that it crashed
21:00:10:WARNING:WU01:FS00:FahCore returned: UNKNOWN_ENUM (127 = 0x7f)

Dadurch kam es automatisch zu einem Neustart der WU am letzten Checkpoint, aber:
Um mit einer *nVIDIA*-GPU weiterzufalten, bräuchte es einen Systemneustart, da sonst nur 405 MHz GPU-Takt anlägen - bei *AMD*-GPU´s ist der Neustart nicht nötig, da hier der Treiberreset systemkonform verläuft und die GPU normal weiterarbeiten kann.


----------



## arcDaniel (12. Januar 2016)

Amigafan schrieb:


> *...*Eine Polaris-GPU soll gegenüber einer gleichschnellen Maxwell v2-GPU bei derselben Bildrate nur 86W  statt 140W verbrauchen - das wäre eine extreme Effizienzsteigerung von AMD...



Ok ich will jetzt für euch mal diese Aussage, was eine Demonstration von AMD war auseinandernehmen. Dies hilft dann vielleicht Leuten (wie XeT und mir) welchen bereitz wegen der Preissenkung der Nano ein starkes zucken in den Fingern verspüren, doch noch zu warten:

Diese Demonsration zeigte zwei identische Grundsysteme nur eben mit den Verschiedenen GPU's und die Werte kommen vom Gesamtsystem, gemessen mit einem Strommessgerät an der Steckdose, während Battlefront (Medium, FullHD, VSync 60fps)

Der Unterbau verbraucht in etwa (verglichen mit meinem System) 50W in dieser Situation, also würden die Werte für GPU's schon mal 36W(Polaris) vs 90W(GTX950) stehen. Die 90W sind auch realistisch für die Situation und die GT950.

Dies ist ja bereits sehr erstaunlich, rechnet man die Werte von Brooker beim Ecofalter so läuft die GTX950 bei der Demo nicht mir 100% Leistung, beim Falten verbraucht sie im Schnitt 105W (99-116W0) bei etwa 90k ppd. Rechnet man das auf die 90W runterkäme man auf etwa 76k ppd.

Würde die Polaris änliche ppd bringen (was durchaus möglich ist, wenn ich die Leistung meiner 380X nehme und auch die Aussagen von XeT zur Nano vs GTX980), wären das dann 76k ppd bei 36W !

Das Ganze kam aber bei der Demo aus der Steckdose und dabei noch in Las Vegas welche  mit 110V Stromnetz fahren, wo die Effizients der Netzteile leicht geringer  ist. Geht man aber von einer +/-90% Effizients aus, wären die GPU's bei  etwas 33W vs 81w.

Genau hier hätte AMD etwas schummeln können indem sie dem AMD System ein sehr effizientes NT verbauen und dem Nvidia ein sehr schlechte NT, was aber nur eine Differenz von etwa 5% ausmachen dürfte, also vielleicht eher 35w vs 81w, was aber immer noch erstaunlich ist.

Die Werte sind keine 100% genauen werte und auch immer auf oder abgerundet und dies eher zum Vorteil von Nvidia, da die Demo von AMD ist und diese sicherlich alles getan haben um die Werte auf ihre Seite zu recht zu rücken.

Dies soll auch nun nicht aufziegen wie gut AMD ist, nur was und mit der FinFET Generation erwarten wird.


----------



## Kashura (12. Januar 2016)

seh ich das richtig, dass man fürs falten mit amd Karten keine gute CPU braucht, bei nvidia jedoch schon?


----------



## FlyingPC (12. Januar 2016)

Kashura schrieb:


> seh ich das richtig, dass man fürs falten mit amd Karten keine gute CPU braucht, bei nvidia jedoch schon?



Gemau!


----------



## Kashura (12. Januar 2016)

vllt mach ich dann einfach nur nochmal ein gpu upgrade dieses Jahr fürs falten und vertick die 390


----------



## mattinator (12. Januar 2016)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Dies soll auch nun nicht aufziegen wie gut AMD ist, nur was und mit der FinFET Generation erwarten wird.


Und dann kann man Polaris auch mit Pascal (14 vs. 16 nm, wenn es denn so wird) vergleichen und nicht mit der vorherigen Architektur.


----------



## arcDaniel (12. Januar 2016)

mattinator schrieb:


> Und dann kann man Polaris auch mit Pascal (14 vs. 16 nm, wenn es denn so wird) vergleichen und nicht mit der vorherigen Architektur.



Das ist richtig und ich erwarte auch so manches von Pascal, zum anderen habe ich etwas Angst, dass Nvidia mit Maxwell gen2 schon einen grossteil ihres Pulvers verschossen haben. Damit meine ich, dass Maxwell gen2 sehr effizient ist, wegen der meisterhaften Lastverteilung, sprich wird er Chip ins extreme ausgelastet und die Stromsparmechaniken ausgehebelt, ist es mit der effizients vorbei. Durch FinFET wird Pascal sicher sehr effizient, aber in wie weit sie die zusätzlichen Stramspartechniken noch verbessern können wird interessant werden.

Und genau bei dem Punkt kann AMD noch viel machen, weil sie hier noch erhebliche Schwächen haben und sicherlich nicht alles nutzen was möglich wäre.

Das bedeutet nun weder Gutes noch Schlechtes, nur dass meine Erwartungen für Pascal etwas geringer sind als die für Polaris. Dies allerdings nicht in Konkurenz Nvidia vs AMD, sondern in Bezug auf deren jeweilige Vorgängergeneration (Maxwell gen2 vs Pascal / GCN1.2 vs Polaris)

Und natürlich wird sehr interessant ob GF/Samsung mit 14nm FinFET oder TSMC mit 16nm FinFET als besserer Fertiger daherkommt. Hier nicht nur die Qualität der Chips interessant, sondern auch wer wie gut und schnell Liefern kann, die Yield-Rate u.s.w.


----------



## Kashura (12. Januar 2016)

hat jemand ne idee wie ich mein System (siehe SIG) unter win10 etwas effizienter bekomme? will die Rübe hin und wieder morgens bevor ich auf die Arbeit gehe mal anschalten aber der Stromverbrauch bei meinem System ist glaub ich ziemlich hoch


----------



## arcDaniel (12. Januar 2016)

Kashura schrieb:


> hat jemand ne idee wie ich mein System (siehe SIG) unter win10 etwas effizienter bekomme? will die Rübe hin und wieder morgens bevor ich auf die Arbeit gehe mal anschalten aber der Stromverbrauch bei meinem System ist glaub ich ziemlich hoch



Rein durch Win10 kannst du nicht viel machen. Wie gut dein System optimiert ist weiss ich ja ebenfalls nicht.

Aber durch ein Spannungsoptimierung von Ram und CPU (undervolting) lassen sich einige Watt sparen. Die Grafikkarte hatt ebenfalls irgendwo einen Sweetspot, welchen man mit Downclocking und Undervolting auch herausfinden kann.

ddr3 Ram läuft oft mit unnötigen 1.65V welche man oft auf 1.5V herabsetzten kann und sogar sollte, da der Speicherkontroller der CPU nur für 1.5V ausgelegt ist. (mein Ram braucht sogar nur 1.35V)
die CPU du hast ja eine ohne K also kein OC, hier kannst du einfach versuchen die Spannung herunterzuregeln, mein alter i7 2700K z.b. hat trotz OC auf 4ghz, noch eine Spannungsreduzierung von -0.1V mitgemacht.
GPU würde ich versuchen einen Takt zu finden welcher einen guten Kompromiss aus PPD und Verbrauch erzielt und danch die Spannung soweit herabzusetzten wie die GPU stabil läuft, wenn die Spannung gefunden ist, kann man versuchen den Takt wieder etwas anzuheben, da meist die die GPU eine Gewisse Spannung brauch aber bei dieser vielleicht etwas höherer Takt möglich ist. (weiss nicht wie ich es besser erklären kann/soll)
Dann kommt noch, im Bios unnötige Zusatzchips, welche nicht genutzt werden abschalten.

Dies alles bringt immer nur eine kleiner Verbesserung, in der Summe kann man aber schon den Gesamtverbrauch ein gutes stück senken.


----------



## Kashura (12. Januar 2016)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Rein durch Win10 .....



super dank dir! ich werd die sachen mal einzeln angehen und noch unmengen an Fragen stellen, sobald ich mich dran setze


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Januar 2016)

Bug in Intel-Skylake-CPUs - Test überprüft Ihre CPU - PC-WELT
Für den einen oder anderen der einen Skylake hat interessant.


----------



## brooker (12. Januar 2016)

@Kashura: finde Deinen Spruch in der Signatur richtig gut. 

"Was wäre, wenn ihr während des Schlafens, Spielens oder Surfens mit euren Rechnern dabei helfen könntet Krankheiten zu heilen und zu verstehen? Join the PCGH Folding@Home Team! " 

Meiner Meinung nach würde er so noch besser klingen ...

Was wäre, wenn ihr während des Schlafens, Spielens oder Surfens mit euren Rechnern dabei helfen könntet Krankheiten zu verstehen und zu heilen? Join the PCGH Folding@Home Team!


----------



## TEAM_70335 (12. Januar 2016)

Sehr interessant. wie gut das ich das Skylake vorhaben auf der Zielgraden noch begraben musste...musste Bestellung stornieren..vielleicht meint es der Zufall gut mit mir.


----------



## FlyingPC (12. Januar 2016)

TEAM_70335 schrieb:


> Sehr interessant. wie gut das ich das Skylake vorhaben auf der Zielgraden noch begraben musste...musste Bestellung stornieren..vielleicht meint es der Zufall gut mit mir.



Welche CPU würd es jetzt?
I7-5820k?I7-5775C?


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (12. Januar 2016)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Bug in Intel-Skylake-CPUs - Test überprüft Ihre CPU - PC-WELT
> Für den einen oder anderen der einen Skylake hat interessant



Also beim Falten hatte ich noch nie einen Absturz vom CPU ...
Aber ich habe es mal so eingestellt und lasse Prime mal durchrammeln ... Mal schauen ob was passiert ^^


----------



## XeT (12. Januar 2016)

Brodwell ist gegenüber skylake wie ac: Rouge zu Unity. Still veröffentlicht doch trotzdem besser ^^


----------



## Kashura (12. Januar 2016)

@ brooker: ist geändert 

edit: wenn mir jemand son hübschen Avatar mit Werbung machen kann, flitz ich auch gern damit durchs forum  kann sowas leider nit


----------



## brooker (12. Januar 2016)

... durchwühl mal den Post zum Welt-Krebs Tag, da waren meiner Meinung nach noch 2 Avatare hinterlegt.


----------



## XeT (12. Januar 2016)

Also heute ist schlechte WU-PPD-Tag bei mir. Falter läuft durchgehend auf 850k und die nano ist bei 280k -.-


----------



## ZobRombie (13. Januar 2016)

Hallo zusammen!

Von dir jetzt zwar nicht die beste Werbung für die Nano , aber habt ihr schon gesehen, dass die Nano offiziell im Preis gesenkt wurde und bei Geizhals nun mit 500 Euro, bzw. 540 Euro geführt wird? Je nachdem, ob es zwei Jahre Garantie (Sapphire) oder drei Jahre Garantie (MSI, Asus) sein sollen.

Lässt mich ja doch fast schwach werden. Aus ganz aktuellem Anlass hab ich jedoch andere Sorgen: Ich benötige endlich mal eine gescheite Daten- und Backup-Lösung. Bisher habe ich mit externen USB- oder Wechselplatten gearbeitet - zumindest, bis anscheinend ein Boardfehler mir sowohl die Originalplatte als auch eine angesteckte Backupplatte gekillt hat.

Da ja nun einige von euch einen extra Falt-Rechner haben, wollt ich mal fragen, ob ihr Erfahrung habt, diese auch als NAS oder Backup-Lösung laufen zu lassen?


----------



## XeT (13. Januar 2016)

Naja die 980 läuft auch gerade auf knapp 300k. Die nano und 980 nehmen sich halt fast nichts. Der boost ist zwar bei 1000mhz aber die nvidias werden halt öfter mit guten WUs bedient.


----------



## Kashura (13. Januar 2016)

wollte den PC heute morgen eigentlich mal laufen lassen aaaaaaaaaber. atik"irgendwas" fehler und windows fährt runter. Dacht ich mir wird mal Zeit für den 16.1 Crimson. Pustekuchen. Ich lad den Treiber runter, er installiert, startet neu = alte Version drauf. Selbe beim manuellen Download über die Seite. Oh AMD langsam nervt ihr mich mit eurem Treiber Quatsch


----------



## XeT (13. Januar 2016)

Also ich hatte noch nie Probleme bei den amd treibern. Du musst nur den richtigen manuell auswählen. Da dort meist 3 angeboten werden. Der unterste ist meist der neuste.

Desweiteren rufe ich alle auf die Mistgabeln und Fackeln aus der Kiste zu holen und Burg-Bumblstein vor dem laufenden Angriff zu schützen.


----------



## ZobRombie (13. Januar 2016)

Ich habe Fackel und Mistgabel in einem kleinen Erste-Hetze-Set immer am Mann, man weiß ja nie... 

Ich hoffe es ist nur die Technik und unser Lehnsherr ist nicht selbst auch betroffen.


----------



## Kashura (13. Januar 2016)

XeT schrieb:


> Also ich hatte noch nie Probleme bei den amd treibern. Du musst nur den richtigen manuell auswählen. Da dort meist 3 angeboten werden. Der unterste ist meist der neuste.
> 
> Desweiteren rufe ich alle auf die Mistgabeln und Fackeln aus der Kiste zu holen und Burg-Bumblstein vor dem laufenden Angriff zu schützen.



hab den richtigen ausgewählt. Im Crimson Control Center steht trotzdem noch 15.30 oder so anstatt 16.1


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Januar 2016)

XeT schrieb:


> Desweiteren rufe ich alle auf die Mistgabeln und Fackeln aus der Kiste zu holen und Burg-Bumblstein vor dem laufenden Angriff zu schützen.



Der Burgherr konnte leider nicht eingreifen und musste seinen ersten Ritter (Sohn) in die Schlacht schicken.

#technisch# Der Router verabschiedet sich randomisiert / Ersatz wird (*holzklopf*) am WE installiert


----------



## arcDaniel (13. Januar 2016)

Kashura schrieb:


> hab den richtigen ausgewählt. Im Crimson Control Center steht trotzdem noch 15.30 oder so anstatt 16.1



So ganz falsch ist dies auch nun wieder nicht, denn der Treiberstring hat noch immer die Nummer 15.30...

Hast du vorher einmal versucht mit DDU den alten Treiber sauber weg zu bekommen? 

Persönlich hatte ich eignetlich auch noch keine wirklichen Probleme mit Treiber, weder Nvidia noch AMD. Falls mal Probleme auftraten, so waren die bekannte, welche auch vom jeweiligen Hersteller erkannt wurden.


----------



## Kashura (13. Januar 2016)

ok also ist der Aktualisierung einfach fehlerhaft? DDU hatte ich vor paar Wochen mal gemacht. Er hat andauernd angezeigt es gibt eine neue Version aber immer das selbe runter geladen


----------



## XeT (13. Januar 2016)

Ich lasse immer amd clean uninstall utility vorher laufen. Wenn du rptr mit installiert hast zeigt es dir auch an ob der Treiber aktuell ist.


----------



## arcDaniel (13. Januar 2016)

Crimson selbst hat auch einen Schalter um die Version zu prüfen. Das AMD Clean Uninstall Utility werde ich beim nächsten Treiberwechsel auch mal testen.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (13. Januar 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also bei mir scheint alles so wie fast immer zu sein .. von normal will ich nicht reden .. die punkte sind eigentlich nen bissl wenig für die karte, aber immernoch besser als das, was da bei euch abgeht ...

Meine MSI GTX960 ist heute eingetroffen, die KFA² ist noch unterwegs 
Bin mal gespannt was sie abwirft, wie laut sie ist und vorallem wie verbrauch ist ... mit der GTX980Ti habe ich zwischen 260 - 285 Watt beim GPU Only Falten ^^


----------



## XeT (13. Januar 2016)

Naja mit guten wus nano:390k (sehr selten) und mit dem falter1,1m(eigentlich50:50)


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (13. Januar 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, die GTX960 iss drinn ... Wieso Faltet aber meine GTX980Ti wenn dort die GTX960 steht ???
Muss ich da irgendwas beachten ???


----------



## Mr.Knister (13. Januar 2016)

Crimson- und Treiberversionsnummer stimmen nie überein: 

Crimson 15.12 enthält 15.30.1025.1001
Crimson 16.1 enthält 15.301.1201


----------



## brooker (13. Januar 2016)

@snake: binde dir 980ti mit ein aber pausieren


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (13. Januar 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> @snake: binde dir 980ti mit ein aber pausieren






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe das irgendwie anders gelöst ... Irgendwie scheint das Programm zu spinnen ... Es steht zwar die Ti drinne, aber Falten tut die GTX960 ... komische Welt iss das


----------



## Zocker85 (13. Januar 2016)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lautstärketechnisch zufrieden? Welchen Verbrauch haste jetzt?


----------



## FlyingPC (13. Januar 2016)

So werde die Tage an meinem Praktikumsplatz noch mit einem I7-Notebook folden. Eine NaCl-WU brauch etwa 12min.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (13. Januar 2016)

Zocker85 schrieb:


> Lautstärketechnisch zufrieden? Welchen Verbrauch haste jetzt?



Naja, ich habe mir schon ein wenig mehr versprochen ... Will hoffen das das irgendwann noch auf 200k PPD springt ... Verbrauch habe ich zur Zeit 150W beim Folden.

Brooker, kann ich hier noch irgendwas machen, um die PPD noch ein wenig zu pushen ... also ohne die übertakten, denn die Karte geht evtl wieder zurück ... Es ist noch eine KFA² GeForce GTX 960 EXOC White Edition unterwegs. Wenn diese besser in mein System passt, geht die MSI wieder zurück ...
Wobei die MSI auch schon toll in dem System aussieht ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Okay Brooker, ich mach das jetzt so wie du geschrieben hast. Noch einem Neustart stand wieder GTX960 drinne und gefaltet hat sie GTX980Ti ...
Das iss doch doof ehrlich ^^


----------



## brooker (13. Januar 2016)

@snake: solange der Rechner nur faltet, brauchst Du nichts machen. Wenn DU nebenbei arbeitest, dann kann die Erhöhung der Prio was bringen. Beim Zocken musst Du das aber genau ausprobieren, wie hoch Du die Prio ziehen kannst, nicht das es laggt.
Wenn das nichts bringt, dann hilft nur OC. Wobei, solange Du das mit Software machst und den Lüfter auf "Auto" lässt, kannst Du das problemlos machen. Da gibt es kein Problem beim Zurückschicken.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (13. Januar 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> @snake: solange der Rechner nur faltet, brauchst Du nichts machen. Wenn DU nebenbei arbeitest, dann kann die Erhöhung der Prio was bringen. Beim Zocken musst Du das aber genau ausprobieren, wie hoch Du die Prio ziehen kannst, nicht das es laggt.



Guter Tipp ... Das werde ich mal ausprobieren


----------



## brooker (13. Januar 2016)

... aktuelle Fehlermeldungen aus meiner Log. Wer kann was zur Ursache und einem Lösungsansatz sagen?

1. ERROR:WU01:FS01:Exception: Server did not assign work unit

2. WU00:FS01:0x18:ERROR:exception: Error downloading array energyBuffer: clEnqueueReadBuffer (-5)

3. WARNING:WU00:FS01:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)

Die Erklärungen laufen direkt ins HowTo ein.
Danke.


----------



## XeT (13. Januar 2016)

Also ich bekomme nur gammelcore18 WUs. Von Core21 keine spur. Liegt's am advanced oder ist 17/21 alle?


----------



## ZobRombie (13. Januar 2016)

Geht mir irgendwie seit dem Wiedereinstieg in diesem Jahr genauso, ich bekomme hauptsächlich die kleinen WUs.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Januar 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> ... aktuelle Fehlermeldungen aus meiner Log. Wer kann was zur Ursache und einem Lösungsansatz sagen?
> 
> 1. ERROR:WU01:FS01:Exception: Server did not assign work unit
> 
> ...


Auweia, ich und erklären 

1. Der Client versucht von den Servern ein WU zu bekommen, bekommt aber keine Verbindung > Warum 

Das Problem hab ich ständig unter Linux wenn ich ne WU per Finish fertig falten lasse und dann den Rechner neustarte um auf Win7 zu zocken:
Beim anschliessenden Start von Linux kommt dann der Fehler und die beste Methode das die Karten Arbeit bekommen den Folding-Service manuell nochmals neuzustarten.
Achja, mit pausierten WUs taucht der Fehler nicht auf.



2. Hatte ich bei der 750 Ti auch > weniger OC 
Ich vermute (nicht wissen) der Fehler taucht auf wenn die Karte bei hohem OC ständig ins Powerlimit reinrennt.

3. Theoretisch könnte es ne faule WU gewesen sein, aber ich tippe wegen Fehler 2 eher dass das OC leicht zu hoch ist.


----------



## Henninges (14. Januar 2016)

0x18...meine gpu hat seit tagen nichts anderes gefaltet... :/


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Januar 2016)

Henninges schrieb:


> 0x18...meine gpu hat seit tagen nichts anderes gefaltet... :/


Bei mir ist es relativ bunt gemischt:
50% Core18, 30% Core17, 20% Core21


Ps:
Ich vermisse die Work-Histery im HFM


----------



## mattinator (14. Januar 2016)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ps:
> Ich vermisse die Work-Histery im HFM



Harlam hat atm wohl ein wenig freie Zeit dafür: https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=9903&start=570#p282415.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (14. Januar 2016)

Also mein des öfteren 0x21 zu bekommen .. die brauchen aber leider auch nen halben Tag ^^ 25% und immernoch 11 1/2 Stunden ^^


----------



## TEAM_70335 (14. Januar 2016)

Bei mir ist es immer fröhlich im Wechsel, core 21 dann core 17/18, dann core 21, und so weiter

Mein Rechenschieber ist jetzt in sein neues Gehäuschen gezogen. Bequiet Silent Base 800 Black edtion. Man kann wirklich sagen das Gehäuschen ist leise(volle Lüfterdrehzahl), trotz zusätzlicher Lüfter am 1x Boden und 2x Bequiet Shadowings Mid 140 mm oben, dafür hört man jetzt die GPU um so deutlicher beim falten, die ist sonst in der allgemeinen Geräuschkulisse verloren gegangen. Könnte aber auch daran liegen, das der PC auf dem Tisch steht da ich erstmal die Dreckecke säubern muss, bevor er dort wieder hinkommt...

Den Core i7 betreibe ich ja eh seit fast vier Jahren nur noch @Stock, deshalb hat er auch seinen Boxed Kühler wieder bekommen, da er ja nie richtig arbeiten muss(faule Sau)...


----------



## Amigafan (14. Januar 2016)

XeT schrieb:


> Also ich bekomme nur gammelcore18 WUs. Von Core21 keine spur. Liegt's am advanced oder ist 17/21 alle?



Du kannst gerne die Core17-WU´s meiner 980 Ti übernehmen - das sind die WU´s,, die am wewnigsten "hergeben" - "nur" ~ 565K (allerdings durch nur ~ 250W Gesamtverbrauch recht effekltiv berechnet werden können).
Dann übernehme ich "Deine" Core18-WU´s - die laufen allesamt mit mehr PPD auf der 980 Ti, teilweise auch auf der 970.

Aber - beschweren hilft nicht - man(n) muß nehmen, wass man(n) bekommt . . .   


*@brooker*

1. Dieser Fehler ist mir bis jetzt unbekannt gewesen, deutet aber an, dass der Server zwar Verbindung zum Clienten hat, aber ihm keine "passende" WU zuweisen kann - aus welchem Grund auch immer.
2. Wie A.Meier-PS3 bereits erwähnt, kann die Ursache in zu hohem OC liegen, sagt aber eher allgemein, dass ein Rechenfehler vorliegt - Grund kann vielfältiger Natur sein.
3. Das ist die allgemeine Fehlerbeschreibung für eine abgebrochene WU (wobei einige WU´s am letzten Checkpoint neugestartet und beendet werden) -  was aber nicht zwingend eine "Bad WU" vorraussetzt, sonderen auch dadurch zustande kommen kann, dass ein bestimmtes, im Clienten eingestelltes Limit, überschritten wird (z. B. drei "Bad states" im Log, die aber möglicherweise durch OC verursaccht wurden).



*@A.Meier-PS3*

Hast Du HFM in letzter Zeit neu installiert? 
Ich frage nämlich, weil bei mir bei beiden unter Win7 laufenden Systemen der"Tools/Work Unit History Viewer" einwandfrei funktioniert - mit derzeit mehr als 13.000 Einträgen.

Kontrolliere mal, ob in *AppData/Roaming/HFM* die Datei *WuHistory.db3* vorhanden ist - dort werden alle Infos gespeichert.


----------



## arcDaniel (15. Januar 2016)

Bei mir läuft in letzter Zeit alles nahezu Perfekt: 
-fast nur core21 
-eine einigermassen regelmässige PPD
-hin und wieder mal eine WU mit weniger PPD; allerdings sakliert hier der Stromverbrauch erstaunlich gut und ist dementsprechend niedriger
was will man mehr? 

Ab Ende nächster Woche habe ich eine ungewisse Zeit kein Internet am PC, was mich jetzt schon etwas nervt... Ich werde aber alles dran setzten damit das falten schnell wieder weitergehen kann.
Am Weltkrebstag wird es genau ein Jahr, dass ich meine Beiträge für dieses Team leiste und ich möchte die 30Mio vorher fertig haben


----------



## XeT (15. Januar 2016)

Tschibo umts-stick. Da kannst tage u,d Wochen buchen.


----------



## arcDaniel (15. Januar 2016)

XeT schrieb:


> Tschibo umts-stick. Da kannst tage u,d Wochen buchen.



Würde ich in Deutschland wohnen....


----------



## XeT (15. Januar 2016)

Langes Kabel legen XD. Gibt es so etwas für Luxemburg denn nicht auch? Umts-Stick mit tagesflat? Sonst PC übers Smartphone einspeisen.


----------



## arcDaniel (15. Januar 2016)

XeT schrieb:


> Langes Kabel legen XD. Gibt es so etwas für Luxemburg denn nicht auch? Umts-Stick mit tagesflat? Sonst PC übers Smartphone einspeisen.



Nö in solchen Sachen sind wir sehr hinterher. 

Hier aber mal eine kleine Chaosschilderung; meine Internet-Anbietet hat meine Anfrage für die Leitung bereits seit dem 7.12 da liegen und es passiert nichts! Heute heisst es, sie können meine Leitung nicht installieren, da mein Abo für Kupferkabel sei und ich im Haus nun Glasfaser hätte. Jetzt würde es noch länger dauern (konnten 5-6Wochen für einen Termin, nachdem meine Anfrage für ein neues Abo bearbeitet wurde, was auch x Tage dauert...) für die Installation und ich müsste teurer für den Anschluss zahlen...

Mein TV-Anbieter bietet aber auch Internet übers Coax-Kabel und hier ist der TV-Anschluss bereitz bezahlt und ich habe einen Termin für die Installation, da mich mein  Internet-Anbieter nun sozusagen im Stich lässt, werde ich wahrscheinlich zu meinem TV-Anbieter wechseln, welcher den Internet-Anschluss am gleichen Tag wie den TV Anschluss erledigen kann. Ich muss zum gezahlten Anschluss nicht mal was dazu zahlen...


----------



## XeT (15. Januar 2016)

Verrücktes Land ^^. 

Ich darf mich mit dem ganzen Zeug in der zweiten Hälfte zum Umzug ärgern. 

Aber wo du abos schreibst. Ich muss mal das PCGH abo erneuern.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. Januar 2016)

Amigafan schrieb:


> *@A.Meier-PS3*
> 
> Hast Du HFM in letzter Zeit neu installiert?
> Ich frage nämlich, weil bei mir bei beiden unter Win7 laufenden Systemen der"Tools/Work Unit History Viewer" einwandfrei funktioniert - mit derzeit mehr als 13.000 Einträgen.
> ...


Das Problem hab ich schon länger und HFM schon mehrfach neuinstalliert.
Ich ging davon aus, das es ein generelles Problem ist da ich es auf 3 verschiedenen Rechner habe. 

Ps:
Ich weiss das HFM laufen muss wenn die WU fertig wird, da sie sonst nicht in die Liste eingetragen wird.


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Januar 2016)

... halte ich für spannend - wollte ich euch nicht vorenthalten 

[UPDATE] Nvidia-Idle-Bug? Extreme Leistungsaufnahme ab GeForce 358.87 - Bug oder Feature?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. Januar 2016)

An die Gamer :
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/steam/423445-home-streaming-wohnzimmer-pc-zu-lahm-als-client.html
Ist mein erster Faltserver zu lahm?


----------



## TEAM_70335 (15. Januar 2016)

mein Test geht weiter, die 1440 mhz stehen, seit ca. 6 h stabil


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brooker (15. Januar 2016)

... und wieder eine Fehler der auf Übersetzung wartet: 

WU01:FS01:0x18:ERROR:exception: Error invoking kernel finishSpreadCharge: clEnqueueNDRangeKernel (-5)


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. Januar 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> ... und wieder eine Fehler der auf Übersetzung wartet:
> 
> WU01:FS01:0x18:ERROR:exception: Error invoking kernel finishSpreadCharge: clEnqueueNDRangeKernel (-5)


Muss passen.


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Januar 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

... hab jetzt grad etwas die Augen aufgerissen - DAS nimmt man gerne 

Ist sogar für einen verwöhnten Falter wie mich ein neuer Rekord


----------



## XeT (16. Januar 2016)

Ja von den möchte ich auch mal wieder mehr.


----------



## brooker (16. Januar 2016)

... push, push zur Fehlermeldung.


----------



## XeT (16. Januar 2016)

So advanced tag entfernt. direkt wieder core21 und über eine mio ppd


----------



## Zocker85 (16. Januar 2016)

wsa ich sehr schade finde, dass momentna ca. 8Mio täglich weniger gefalten wird als der Durchschnittliche Wert oder habe ich irgendwo einen Denkfehler?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Januar 2016)

Zocker85 schrieb:


> wsa ich sehr schade finde, dass momentna ca. 8Mio täglich weniger gefalten wird als der Durchschnittliche Wert oder habe ich irgendwo einen Denkfehler?


Ich nehme an du meinst die "Today"-Anzeige vom Team in der Signatur:
Die Anzeige zeigt die Punkte an die heute erfaltet wurden, aber A) wird diese nur alle 3h aktualisiert und B) aufgrund der Zeitverschiebung zu den Amis beginnt der Tag um 7 Uhr Morgens bei uns.


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Januar 2016)

... plus meine Probleme mit dem Netzwerk


----------



## XeT (16. Januar 2016)

Plus der Fall das meine,980 ti core 17 mit 65% power 495k  und meine 980 mit 99% power 502k (core21)

Das ist doch mal totaler Unsinn auch wenn Watt vll passt. Ich kauf doch keinen sportwagen für die Fußgängerzone.


----------



## Zocker85 (17. Januar 2016)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ich nehme an du meinst die "Today"-Anzeige vom Team in der Signatur:
> Die Anzeige zeigt die Punkte an die heute erfaltet wurden, aber A) wird  diese nur alle 3h aktualisiert und B) aufgrund der Zeitverschiebung zu  den Amis beginnt der Tag um 7 Uhr Morgens bei uns.



vielen Dank für die Aufklärung, das meinte ich ja 

@Xet

versteh ich voll und ganz, ist es öfters so oder eher Ausnahme momentan? Mit PCI-E 16x und 8x wird es ja auch nichts zu tun haben oder?


----------



## XeT (17. Januar 2016)

Das ich so an die Mio komme hatte bich bisher auch noch nicht. Eigentlich laufen gute WUs bei der 980 bei 430k. Die 500k hatte ich jetzt das erste mal.

Die Streuung ist halt echt hart manchmal. Die 980 geht im schnitt zwischen 330k- 430k. Nun von 330k-500k
Die 980ti ist bei 480/90k-630k. 

Mit den Advanced laufen die beiden eher schlecht. Da habe ich 800-850k. Ganz selten hatte ich dann noch knapp die 1mio PPD
Seit dem ich Advanced entfernt habe bin ich bei knapp unter 1mio-1,1mio. 

Die Nano wird weiterhin durchschnittlich versorgt mit so 380k. Bei guten war die aber schon bei 430k.(sehr selten)

btw wenn wir noch mehr werden schaffen wir es in unter 3 Jahren wieder Platz 12 zu erreichen ^^


----------



## Kashura (18. Januar 2016)

hab am WE die Windows "Shutdown" funktion für mich entdeckt  Soll heißen angefangene WU's werden auch dann fertig gefaltet wenn es in die heia geht und der Punkteverlust ist nicht mehr so riesig. Das rechnen nervt zwar bissl aber hey was solls


----------



## FlyingPC (18. Januar 2016)

Bei mir werden seit Samstag keine Punkte mehr gezählt. Hat noch jemand Probleme?


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Januar 2016)

FlyingPC schrieb:


> Bei mir werden seit Samstag keine Punkte mehr gezählt. Hat noch jemand Probleme?



Bei mir stimmts


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Januar 2016)

Windows 7 und 8.1 ohne Support für neue CPU-Generationen - PC-WELT
Microsoft macht echt alles um einen zu Win10 zu nötigen. 

Aktuell sehe ich für mich aktuell keinen Vorteil um auf Win10 zu updaten, nur Nachteile (Inkompatibilität Software und Treibern). 
Einzige Interessante Neuerung an Win10 für mich wird in Zukunft DirektX12 sein, aber das kann noch dauern bis es für mich interessante Spiele gibt da ich kein Shooter-Fan bin. 


Frage zu dem Thema:
Wie kann ich mir die Win10-Linzens sichern ohne es installieren zu müssen?


----------



## Abductee (18. Januar 2016)

FlyingPC schrieb:


> Bei mir werden seit Samstag keine Punkte mehr gezählt. Hat noch jemand Probleme?



Bei mir das gleiche, der NaCl faltet auch weiterhin brav, nur werden keine Punkte mehr gezählt.
Neustart hat auch nichts geholfen.




A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Frage zu dem Thema:
> Wie kann ich mir die Win10-Linzens sichern ohne es installieren zu müssen?



Ich glaube fest daran das Microsoft das gratis Upgrade auch weiterhin anbietet.
So wie MS momentan die Privaten und Firmen dazu nötigen umzusteigen, wäre es schwachsinn die Möglichkeit einzustampfen.
Das ist doch nur wieder so ein Pseudo-Druckmittel.

Hast du deinen Key mit einem Microsoft Konto verheiratet oder ist der noch Vogelfrei?


Für alle die Folding@Home virtuell auf dem Smartphone betreiben wollen:
Server Tycoon: Das Rechenzentrum auf dem Smartphone - Golem.de


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Januar 2016)

@Abductee: Beide Win7-Linzensen sind Vogelfrei.


----------



## Abductee (18. Januar 2016)

Ich würd mal bis zum Sommer und dem Redstone-Update warten.
Vielleicht hat sich Microsoft dann dahingehend verbessert das der Datenschutz und vor allem die Updates vernünftig umgesetzt sind.
Die Frist endet ja irgendwann im Herbst 2016. Da fließt noch vieles Schökli des Matterhörnli runter bis es so weit ist.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Januar 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


939kPPD  > jetzt hab ich auch meinen eigenen 1Mio-Falter


----------



## Kashura (19. Januar 2016)

hmm keine Punkte..... hab ich mich wohl verrechnet gestern abend beim Shutdown xD


----------



## brooker (19. Januar 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> ... und wieder eine Fehler der auf Übersetzung wartet:
> 
> WU01:FS01:0x18:ERROR:exception: Error invoking kernel finishSpreadCharge: clEnqueueNDRangeKernel (-5)



... push push zur Fehlermeldung


----------



## arcDaniel (21. Januar 2016)

Ich kann immer nur noch Berichten, dass ich schon sehr lange keine "fehlerhaften" WU's mehr hatte und auch immer brav meine Punkte bekommen habe.

Ich musst feststellen, dass Crimson teils Probleme macht (es scheint ein Powerplay Problem zu geben); gerade bei den von mir gespielten Spielen, weshalb ich auch die in diesem Sinne Problemfrei Treiberversion Catalyst 15.1.1beta gewechselt bin. Auf das Falten schein dies aber keinen weiteren einfluss genommen zu haben.

Leider muss ich jetzt die aktuelle WU fertigfalten und danach ist Shutdown angesagt. Wenn alles gut geht, wird der PC noch am Wochenende wieder Online sein und das Falten kann weiter gehen.


----------



## Amigafan (21. Januar 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> ... und wieder eine Fehler der auf Übersetzung wartet:
> 
> WU01:FS01:0x18:ERROR:exception: Error invoking kernel finishSpreadCharge: clEnqueueNDRangeKernel (-5)



Es existieren keine genauen Fehlerbeschreibungen für die vorkommenden Fehlermeldungen - selbst dier Verantwortlichen für die Projekte können da nicht weiterhelfen.
Das könnte einzig der Programmierer von OpenMM . . . 
Also - gehe davon aus, dass alle Fehlermeldungen - ausgenommen diejenigen, die auf Server-/Verbindungsprobleme hinweisen - Rechenfehler sind, die sich in unterschiedlichne Fehlertexten "bemerkbar" machen.


----------



## Kashura (21. Januar 2016)

ich wünschte manche WU's würden nit so mieses Spulenfiepen verursachen xD Meine Frau verliert langsam die Geduld hahaha


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Januar 2016)

Kashura schrieb:


> ich wünschte manche WU's würden nit so mieses Spulenfiepen verursachen xD Meine Frau verliert langsam die Geduld hahaha


Verändere den Takt > damit verändert sich auch das Spulenfiepen.


----------



## brooker (21. Januar 2016)

... ab 1.800Mhz ist es so hochfrequent, dass wir es nicht mehr hören können, oder die GPU ist platt


----------



## XeT (21. Januar 2016)

Bei 0 gibts garkein fiepen


----------



## brooker (21. Januar 2016)

... die 0x15er sind Fiep-Generatoren. Zum Testen einfach max-packet-size "small" eingeben und zuhören  ... nervt wirklich auf Dauer. Deshalb ist mein Gehäuse sehr gut gedämmt und mit Wasser gekühlt.


----------



## XeT (21. Januar 2016)

So ich teste mal meinen faltet auf eco: 980ti 60% 980=66% powertarget und kein oc bishe spare ich 130/140Watt. PPD waren bei 1mio6k  mal sehen wieviel abfällt

Vorher waren es so 450watt mit 900k bis 1,1mio ppd

edit 320Watt bei 850k PPD 

ALso ein Tausch von 130 Watt gegen  160k. Das ist wirtschaftlich gut.
Ich werde erstmal so weiter Falten und dann zu den Wochen dann wieder mit beiden Rechnern Voll.
Ab ca. August dann auch wieder voll da ich dann erstmal arbeitsbedingt keinen Strom zahle.


----------



## ZobRombie (21. Januar 2016)

Sehr schön, aber wie hast du denn das Power Target so niedrig eingestellt bekommen? Mit Afterburner, Nvidia Inspector und Co oder im Bios gefummelt? Ich bekomme mit Afterburner keinen so großen Spielraum - liegt aber vielleicht ja auch an den Karten.


----------



## XeT (21. Januar 2016)

Genau afterburner. Das muss aber im Bios hinterlegt sein, Daher auch die unterschiede die zotac macht bis 60% und die evga 66%.
Derzeit habe ich 322Watt mit 905k das ist mal echt gut.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (22. Januar 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> Deshalb ist mein Gehäuse sehr gut gedämmt und mit Wasser gekühlt.



Und hoffentlich auch mit einen ordentlichen Netzteil versorgt ... Dein Holz Case mit komischen LC-Power Netzteil dümpelt mir noch im Kopf rum


----------



## brooker (22. Januar 2016)

... Snake, ich spreche vom großen Rechner und da ist alles zu Deiner vollsten Zufriedenheit!


----------



## Henninges (22. Januar 2016)

RUUUUUUUUNE...ich hab dich morgen eingeholt.


----------



## FlyingPC (22. Januar 2016)

Die NACL-Server sind down. Man kann gar nicht folden.


----------



## Henninges (22. Januar 2016)

also ich bekomme meine wu's...


----------



## FlyingPC (22. Januar 2016)

Ok, bei zwei PCs am Praktikumsplatz, bekomme ich seit heute morgen keine einzige.


----------



## Henninges (22. Januar 2016)

reicht eurer meinung nach ein älteres delta server netzteil mit 550w ( 40a auf 12v ) für den dauerbetrieb ( gtx 780 wird von einem alten core2quad 9300 befeuert ) ?


----------



## ZobRombie (22. Januar 2016)

Wenn man mal aus Spaß grob kalkuliert und hochrechnet, dann sollte sich ein ein jeweils nicht übertaktetes Q9300-System (~150) und eine GTX 780 (~230-250) unter Volllast bei rund 400 Watt einstellen. Solltest du besonders viele Festplatten in Betrieb haben, kann sich der Q9300-System-Wert natürlich nach oben entwickeln. 

Das Problem bei alten Netzteilen kann eine durch allgemeine Abnutzungserscheinungen auftretende Instabilität der Spannungsversorgung sein. So dass etwa nicht mehr stabil die 12, 5, 3,3 Volt erreicht/gehalten werden, was im schlimmsten Fall dann zu Über-/Unterspannungsschäden führt. Du kannst im Bios ja schon mal sichten, wie dort die Spannungen angegeben sind und wie sehr die Vorgaben noch erreicht werden. Sind es noch 12 Volt oder sind es eher 11,5 Volt oder 12,5 Volt usw. Das sagt noch nichts über die tatsächliche Spannungsentwicklung unter Last aus, aber ist ein Anfang um zu sehen, ob man das Netzteil überhaupt noch belasten sollte.


----------



## Amigafan (23. Januar 2016)

Ich habe ein "neuees" System in Testbetrieb genommen - es soll meine 980 Ti unter Linux treiben - der erste Test läuft seit heute früh.
Das System:
ASRock Fatal1ty X79 Professional, i7 4820K@4200 MHz, 4x 2 GiB DDR3 1600  Quad-Channel, Samsung SSD 840 120GiB, Ubuntu 14.04 und Treiber 346.82.
Neubaukosten ~ 487,-€ incl. Porto (MoBo, CPU, Quad-Channel-Kit und Schraubenkit zur Montage eines Scythe Mine2 auf Sockel 2011),. der Rest (Scythe Mine2, SSD und GPU) waren vorhanden. 

Die Linuxinstallation stammt von meinem System mit 2700K (installiert im Dezember, aber bis jetzt nicht genutzt, da die GPU trotz GPU.txt nicht erkannt wurde), was aber keinerlei Probleme verursacht - SSD ans MoBo angeschlossen und - läuft.
Auch das Problem der GPU-Erkennung ist gelöst - ich hatte eine "zu alte" GPU.txt verwendet, bei der genau der Eintrag für die GTX 980 Ti fehlte     
Erste "verfügbare" WU ist eine 11704, welche bei gleicher Taktung der GPU (1470 MHz)  etwa *4-5 Sekunden pro Frame schneller* rechnet - das macht etwa *45*K mehr als unter Windows für diese WU.

Eventuell nutze ich es dazu, neben der 980 Ti auch meine 970 zu treiben - das erspart ein System und Strom und wäre dann mein 1 Mio-PPD-Falter (wenn die Einrichtung/Steuerung der GPU´s bezüglich OC und Lüfter nicht zu kompliziert wird).

Eine "Problem" hat das System aber noch - der FAHClient wird beim Starten des Systems leider nicht automatisch mitgestartet - eine Neuinstallation des Clienten bringt  auch keine Besserung (keine Abfrage zur Einrichtung). 
Eventuell hilft ein beim Start automatisch mitlaufendes Script, welches mir den Clienten mitstartet . . .
Und - natürlich muß ich das System noch optimieren - ich habe derzeit eine im Bios befindliche OC-Einstellung für die CPU genutzt - da befindet sich noch Sparpotenzial (Verbrauch z. Zt: max. 350W bei 746 K PPD).


----------



## mattinator (23. Januar 2016)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Ubuntu 14.04 und Treiber 346.82


Mit dem aktuellen 361.16-er Treiber kann man mittels nvidia-smi noch etwas Finetuning bzgl. Power Limit durchführen und zusätzliche Informationen entnehmen. Ob die Version unter Deinem Ubuntu läuft, kann ich jedoch nicht sagen. Das hängt auch vom aktuellen Kernel ab (http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...208-wer-wie-wo-unter-linux-3.html#post7969673).



Amigafan schrieb:


> Eine "Problem" hat das System aber noch - der FAHClient wird beim  Starten des Systems leider nicht automatisch mitgestartet - eine  Neuinstallation des Clienten bringt  auch keine Besserung (keine Abfrage  zur Einrichtung).
> Eventuell hilft ein beim Start automatisch mitlaufendes Script, welches mir den Clienten mitstartet . . .


Poste mal aus dem Terminal die Ausgabe des folgenden Befehls:

```
ls -1d /etc/rc*.d/S*
```
Mit dem Befehl update-rc.d kanns Du den FAHClient Service ein- und ausschalten:

```
update-rc.d
usage: update-rc.d [-n] [-f] <basename> remove
       update-rc.d [-n] <basename> defaults [NN | SS KK]
       update-rc.d [-n] <basename> start|stop NN runlvl [runlvl] [...] .
       update-rc.d [-n] <basename> disable|enable [S|2|3|4|5]
        -n: not really
        -f: force

The disable|enable API is not stable and might change in the future.
```
Also Einschalten so:

```
update-rc.d enable FAHClient
```
Falls die Datei /etc/default/fahclient bei Dir exisitiert, sollte folgende Zeile darin stehen:

```
ENABLE=true
```
Außerdem sollte in der Datei /etc/fahclient/xonfig.xml diese Zeile *nicht* enthalten sein:

```
<pause-on-start v='true'/>
```
Wenn Du weitere Probleme / Fragen hast, einfach PN.


----------



## brooker (23. Januar 2016)

... ich weiß nicht wie es Euch geht, aber ich bekomme seit Tagen nur noch wirklich schlechte WUs. Mit zwei 970GTX OC komme ich nicht an 600K PPDs. Fast nur noch WUs mit max. 280K PPDs. Das ist doch nicht normal. Vor einem Jahr habe ich mit den selben GPUs bis zu 750K PPD gemacht, oder mache ich was falsch? Die Option "advanced" habe ich übrigens nicht gesetzt und den offiziellen Client nutze ich auch. Hat einer ne Idee?


----------



## XeT (23. Januar 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> ... ich weiß nicht wie es Euch geht, aber ich bekomme seit Tagen nur noch wirklich schlechte WUs. Mit zwei 970GTX OC komme ich nicht an 600K PPDs. Fast nur noch WUs mit max. 280K PPDs. Das ist doch nicht normal. Vor einem Jahr habe ich mit den selben GPUs bis zu 750K PPD gemacht, oder mache ich was falsch? Die Option "advanced" habe ich übrigens nicht gesetzt und den offiziellen Client nutze ich auch. Hat einer ne Idee?


Hatte ich auch für 2 Tage ohne advanced ging es auch erstmal wieder.

Hatte heute mein System im Eco mode teils auf 650k (250Watt). Nun bin ich bei 850k (300Watt) und das beste sind 950k(330/340Watt) gewesen. 
Es ist derzeit einfach mit viel Glück und Pech verbunden. Mein nano bekommt derzeit auch nur 280k WU's.
Also abwarten und hoffen das es besser wird.  
Aber die Schwankungen sind einfach extrem dieses Jahr.


----------



## Amigafan (23. Januar 2016)

mattinator schrieb:


> Mit dem aktuellen 361.16-er Treiber kann man  mittels nvidia-smi noch etwas Finetuning bzgl. Power Limit durchführen  und zusätzliche Informationen entnehmen. Ob die Version unter Deinem  Ubuntu läuft, kann ich jedoch nicht sagen. Das hängt auch vom aktuellen  Kernel ab (http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...208-wer-wie-wo-unter-linux-3.html#post7969673).
> . . .



Mit den Ordnern */etc/rc*.d*  hast Du mich auf die richtige Spur gebracht - ich habe mir diese Ordner  auf meiner funktionierenden GTX 970-Konfiguration angesehen und konnte  das Fehlen einer bestimmten Datei, die normalerweise bei der (korrekten)  Installation vom FAHClienten eingestellt wird, feststellen.
Es fehlte:
 - in den Ordnern rc0.d, rc1.d und rc6.d die Batch-Datei K20FAHClient
 - in den Ordnern rc2.d, rc3.d, rc4.d  und rc5.d die  Batch-Datei S20FAHClient.
Das "Kuriose" dabei:
Obwohl die beiden Batch-Dateien unterschiedliche Namen aufweisen, enthalten sie exakt denselben Text.
Also  habe ich beide Dateien vom  funktionierenden  System in die  entsprechenden Ordner meines GTX 980 Ti-Systems kopiert und ausführbar  gemacht - nach einem Neustart läuft es nun so, wie es soll.



mattinator schrieb:


> Außerdem sollte in der Datei /etc/fahclient/*c*onfig.xml diese Zeile *nicht* enthalten sein:
> 
> ```
> <pause-on-start v='true'/>
> ...



Hierbei muß ich Dich korrigieren:
Diese Datei  wird in dem Augenblick erstellt, wenn der FAHClient installiert wird  und  die "Daten" (Folding-Name, Team-Nummer und Passkey) abgefragt  werden.
Dabei sorgt diese Zeile *ausschließlich* dafür, dass *alle Slots* zu Anfang *pausieren* (Flag  global gesetzt, d. h. unter "*Configure/Expert/Extra client options*: *pause-on-start=true*"), also mit dem Start des Systems  nicht gleich der Download einer WU beginnt.
Mit dem korrekten Start  des FAHClienten hat dieser Eintrag nichts zu tun und kann daher  verbleiben (z. B, wenn man eine bereits bestehende config.xml von einem  anderen System übernimmt - so wie ich).


Edit:
Frage zur Treiberversion - bringt mir der neuere 361.16 einen Faltvorteil durch kürze Framezeiten?



BTW:
Eine "neue" WU und ein neues Ergebnis: 
Statt *666,4K* unter Windows nun *712,9K* PPD unter Ubuntu . . .


----------



## mattinator (23. Januar 2016)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Es fehlte:
> - in den Ordnern rc0.d, rc1.d und rc6.d die Batch-Datei K20FAHClient
> - in den Ordnern rc2.d, rc3.d, rc4.d  und rc5.d die  Batch-Datei S20FAHClient.
> Das "Kuriose" dabei:
> *Obwohl die beiden Batch-Dateien unterschiedliche Namen aufweisen, enthalten sie exakt denselben Text*.



Das ist normal, das sind in der normalen Installation Softlinks, welche durch den Befehl "update-rc.d enable FAHClient" / "update-rc.d disable FAHClient" angepasst werden. Die Softlinks mit dem Namen K* stehen für Kill, d.h. beenden im entsprechenden Runlevel, die mit dem Namen S* für Start, d.h. starten im entsprechenden Runlevel. Das Runlevel ist im Namen des übergeordneten Verzeichnisses kodiert (0,1,2,3,4,5,6), in der normalen Installation läuft das System im Runlevel 5. 0 steht für Poweroff, 6 für reboot, 1 für single user etc. Mehr Info's dazu mit "man init" im Terminal.



Amigafan schrieb:


> Dabei sorgt diese Zeile *ausschließlich* dafür, dass *alle Slots* zu Anfang *pausieren* (Flag  global gesetzt, d. h. unter "*Configure/Expert/Extra client options*: *pause-on-start=true*"), also mit dem Start des Systems  nicht gleich der Download einer WU beginnt.



Ist mir schon klar. Der Hinweis war nur, da mit diesem Key der FAHClient zwar startet, jedoch trotzdem noch nicht losrechnet.


----------



## Stefan84 (23. Januar 2016)

Sooo, nach einem Jahr in der nunmehr nicht mehr neuen Wohnung (und demzufolge auch neuem Stromzähler), steht in den nächsten Tagen nun die erste Ablesung an...
Gebucht war ein Tarif mit einem Volumen von 4000 kWh, bis dato verbraucht habe ich etwas über 3300, 1700 sind davon allein auf den Falterling zurückzuführen  Macht bei einem Arbeitspreis von 0,30 € / kWh eine stattliche Summe von 510 Euro, also gut 5 Monate im Jahr habe ich nur für den Rechner bezahlt...


----------



## brooker (23. Januar 2016)

... Respekt!  ... bin gespannt, was bei mir die Uhr sagt


----------



## ProfBoom (23. Januar 2016)

0,30€! Ui. Hat es einen bestimmten Grund, warum du soviel bezahlst? Es gibt doch günstigere Alternativen.


----------



## Stefan84 (23. Januar 2016)

Nein, hier im Umkreis ist das leider der günstigste Anbieter


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. Januar 2016)

Autsch!


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (23. Januar 2016)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Autsch!



Willkommen in unserer Welt


----------



## XeT (24. Januar 2016)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Willkommen in unserer Welt



naja ich zahl 25cent. Das macht mal ebend 85€


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Januar 2016)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Willkommen in unserer Welt


Nur zum Verständnis wie so ich aus der teuren Schweiz "Autsch" sage:
Bei uns in der Schweiz können wir Private *noch nicht* den Stromanbieter wählen (ist in Planung).
Wir haben bei unserem Anbieter den teureren Ökostrom gewählt (+0,04 €/kWh) > Hochtarif 0,22 € / kWh, Niedertarif  0,16 € / kWh


----------



## arcDaniel (24. Januar 2016)

Soll ich im Strompreisvergleich mal wieder mitmachen ; 0,125€/kwh (ok, ich muss noch 80€ Fixkosten für den/die Zähler im Jahr zahlen)

So aber nun die weniger erfreulichen Sachen; ich bin mit dem PC umgezogen, leider funktionieren einige Lan-Stecker im Haus nicht. Der Elektriker war gestern auch schon vorbeigekommen, allerdings, brauchen sie ein spezielles Messgerät um zu prüfen ob die Kabel möglicherweise beschädigit sind und neue gezogen werden müssen... die ziehen nicht freiwillig oder unnötig neue Kabel über 2 Stockwerke... 

So jetzt ist mein PC offline  , es würden Möglichkeiten geben ihn ans Netz zu bekommen, allerdings würde das Ärger mit meiner besseren Hälfte geben, weil laut ihr noch "wichtigeres"  und "dringenderes" im Haus zu erledigen ist.

Der Elektriker kommt aber am Montag wieder und hat mit versichert, dass das Problem dann gelöst sei, sogar wenn sie neue Kabel ziehen müssten.


----------



## brooker (24. Januar 2016)

... Daniel, mach Dir keinen Stress und handel Dir keinen Ärger ein. Montag gehts dann mit voller Kraft weiter!


----------



## ProfBoom (24. Januar 2016)

Ich kenne ja deinen genauen Standort nicht, aber soweit ich weiß liefert Greenpeace Energy deutschlandweit für 26,65 Cent/kWh.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Januar 2016)

"*Server did not like results, dumping\x1b[0m*"
Was soll man bitte den von der Meldung halten? 

Hier der Ausschnitt aus der Log:


Spoiler



11:08:11:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 505600 out of 640000 steps (79%)
11:10:58:WU01:FS00:0x18:Completed 15840000 out of 16000000 steps (99%)
11:11:00:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:80
11:11:02:WU00:FS00:Assigned to work server 171.67.108.160
11:11:02:WU00:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: RUNNING gpu:0:GM200 [GeForce GTX Titan X] from 171.67.108.160
11:11:02:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.160:8080
11:11:11:WU00:FS00ownloading 8.73MiB
11:11:14:WU00:FS00ownload complete
11:11:14:WU00:FS00:Received Unit: id:00 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:9852 run:10 clone:0 gen:104 core:0x21 unit:0x0000006cab436ca056609bdf14017c2f
11:13:00:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 512000 out of 640000 steps (80%)
11:14:16:WU01:FS00:0x18:Completed 16000000 out of 16000000 steps (100%)
11:14:18:WU01:FS00:0x18:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
11:14:18:WU01:FS00:0x18:Saving result file checkpointState.xml
11:14:19:WU01:FS00:0x18:Saving result file checkpt.crc
11:14:19:WU01:FS00:0x18:Saving result file log.txt
11:14:19:WU01:FS00:0x18:Saving result file positions.xtc
11:14:23:WU01:FS00:0x18:Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
11:14:23:WU01:FS00:FahCore returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
11:14:23:WU01:FS00:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:9430 run:0 clone:0 gen:181 core:0x18 unit:0x000000deab4041385547464cda57e3be
11:14:23:WU01:FS00:Uploading 24.06MiB to 171.64.65.56
11:14:23:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.56:8080
11:14:23:WU00:FS00:Starting
11:14:23:WU00:FS00:Running FahCore: /usr/bin/FAHCoreWrapper /var/lib/fahclient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Linux/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_21.fah/FahCore_21 -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 1925 -checkpoint 3 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia
11:14:23:WU00:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 19024
11:14:23:WU00:FS00:Core PID:19028
11:14:23:WU00:FS00:FahCore 0x21 started
11:14:23:WU00:FS00:0x21:*********************** Log Started 2016-01-23T11:14:23Z ***********************
11:14:23:WU00:FS00:0x21roject: 9852 (Run 10, Clone 0, Gen 104)
11:14:23:WU00:FS00:0x21:Unit: 0x0000006cab436ca056609bdf14017c2f
11:14:23:WU00:FS00:0x21:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
11:14:23:WU00:FS00:0x21:Machine: 0
11:14:23:WU00:FS00:0x21:Reading tar file core.xml
11:14:23:WU00:FS00:0x21:Reading tar file integrator.xml
11:14:23:WU00:FS00:0x21:Reading tar file state.xml
11:14:24:WU00:FS00:0x21:Reading tar file system.xml
11:14:25:WU00:FS00:0x21igital signatures verified
11:14:25:WU00:FS00:0x21:Folding@home GPU Core21 Folding@home Core
11:14:25:WU00:FS00:0x21:Version 0.0.17
11:14:29:WU01:FS00:Upload 0.78%
11:14:40:WU01:FS00:Upload 1.30%
11:14:43:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 0 out of 800000 steps (0%)
11:14:43:WU00:FS00:0x21:Temperature control disabled. Requirements: single Nvidia GPU, tmax must be < 110 and twait >= 900
11:14:46:WU01:FS00:Upload 1.82%
11:14:52:WU01:FS00:Upload 2.60%
11:14:58:WU01:FS00:Upload 3.38%
11:15:04:WU01:FS00:Upload 4.42%
11:15:10:WU01:FS00:Upload 5.97%
11:15:16:WU01:FS00:Upload 7.79%
11:15:22:WU01:FS00:Upload 9.87%
11:15:28:WU01:FS00:Upload 15.07%
11:15:34:WU01:FS00:Upload 24.94%
11:15:36:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 8000 out of 800000 steps (1%)
11:15:40:WU01:FS00:Upload 36.89%
11:15:48:WU01:FS00:Upload 50.13%
11:15:56:WU01:FS00:Upload 61.30%
11:16:10:WU01:FS00:Upload 64.94%
11:16:18:WU01:FS00:Upload 68.58%
11:16:28:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 16000 out of 800000 steps (2%)
11:16:28:WU01:FS00:Upload 75.59%
11:16:36:WU01:FS00:Upload 79.23%
11:16:47:WU01:FS00:Upload 82.86%
11:16:57:WU01:FS00:Upload 86.50%
11:17:04:WU01:FS00:Upload 90.14%
11:17:12:WU01:FS00:Upload 93.77%
11:17:20:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 24000 out of 800000 steps (3%)
11:17:24:WU01:FS00:Upload 97.41%
11:17:49:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 518400 out of 640000 steps (81%)
11:18:06:WU01:FS00:Upload complete
11:18:06:WU01:FS00:Server responded WORK_QUIT (404)
*\x1b[93m11:18:06:WARNING:WU01:FS00:Server did not like results, dumping\x1b[0m*
11:18:06:WU01:FS00:Cleaning up
11:18:12:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 32000 out of 800000 steps (4%)



Sind ja bloss ~140'000Punkte die fehlen.


----------



## XeT (24. Januar 2016)

Server mag die Wu nicht hatten wir doch schon mal ne Woche lang bei einer 17er WU


----------



## brooker (24. Januar 2016)

Ich musste bei meiner Anti-Viren- und Firewall-Software leider alles neu machen. Ein Update ist abgeschmirt. Ich weiß nicht mehr wie ich es vorher hatte und habe Fragen:

1. FAHControl.exe - möchte Zugriff auf 127.0.0.1 Port 32445 TCP (6) wenn ich den erweiterten Modus öffne - muss ich das freigeben und wofür?


----------



## mattinator (24. Januar 2016)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> "*Server did not like results, dumping\x1b[0m*"
> Was soll man bitte den von der Meldung halten?



Hatte ich u.A. auch bei diesem Server schon mehrfach. Ich sperre den Server in der Linux-Firewall nach dem ersten Problem erstmal für eine Weile aus.



brooker schrieb:


> 1. FAHControl.exe - möchte Zugriff auf 127.0.0.1 Port 32445 TCP (6) wenn  ich den erweiterten Modus öffne - muss ich das freigeben und  wofür?



Solltest Du, darüber läuft die FAHControl-Kommunikation.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Januar 2016)

Das WE geht zu Ende, aber Standfort kann sich ne Nullrunde bei den Punkteservern einfach nicht entgehen lassen.


----------



## Kashura (25. Januar 2016)

konnte am WE leider nicht viel falten. Viel unterwegs gewesen. Muss langfristig ne andere Lösung her


----------



## arcDaniel (25. Januar 2016)

So ich bin wieder Online, der Lan-Kabel musste nicht gewechselt werden, nur die Dose in der Wand. Jetzt gehe ich arbeiten und lasse den PC in Ruhe falten


----------



## ZobRombie (25. Januar 2016)

Kashura schrieb:


> Muss langfristig ne andere Lösung her



Hast du schon eine Idee oder gar einen konkreten Plan?


----------



## Kashura (25. Januar 2016)

Die Problematik ist, dass ich den PC gerne im Schlafzimmer habe da dort auch der Fernseher ist aber das gefiepe und Gerausche nervt. Würde ihn ungern vom "Hauptraum" wo sich unser Feierabend meist abspielt exkludieren. Ich hoffe es kommt eine super Mittelklasse Karte mit wenig Stromverbrauch und vllt habe ich Glück und sie fiept nicht. Dann könnte ich den PC von 17:00 Uhr bis 05:00 Uhr laufen lassen. Das würde schon deutlich mehr bringen. Da die CPU schon etwas alt ist hoffe ich auf einen ordentlich Sprung mit Arcitc Islands / Polaris. Wenn der aber nur 30% zur 390 beträgt kann ich es mir dieses Jahr auch sparen. Ich trage ja schon ein klein wenig bei aber würde halt gerne mehr ohne auf Schlaf zu verzichten haha


----------



## brooker (25. Januar 2016)

... das kann wirklich nerven. Hast Du Luft oder WaKü?


----------



## brooker (25. Januar 2016)

@Guckler: Okay die ETA scheint zu fallen CPU nun bei 1,5 Tagen und GPU 5h, mir fällt aber auf das die GPU nicht ausgeschöpft wird. Siehe GPU-Z, ich benutze ein Custom Bios welches eigentlich immer 1506,5mhz läuft. 

Du hast eine GTX960OC. Mit welchem Takt, welche CPU, eine SSD und was ist sonst noch im System?


----------



## mattinator (25. Januar 2016)

Für alle die HFM.NET nutzen und es noch nicht gesehen haben: https://groups.google.com/forum/#!msg/hfm-net/nfBlmSG8fAs/PP1hcgjEDAAJ.


----------



## XeT (25. Januar 2016)

Kashura schrieb:


> Die Problematik ist, dass ich den PC gerne im Schlafzimmer habe da dort auch der Fernseher ist aber das gefiepe und Gerausche nervt. Würde ihn ungern vom "Hauptraum" wo sich unser Feierabend meist abspielt exkludieren. Ich hoffe es kommt eine super Mittelklasse Karte mit wenig Stromverbrauch und vllt habe ich Glück und sie fiept nicht. Dann könnte ich den PC von 17:00 Uhr bis 05:00 Uhr laufen lassen. Das würde schon deutlich mehr bringen. Da die CPU schon etwas alt ist hoffe ich auf einen ordentlich Sprung mit Arcitc Islands / Polaris. Wenn der aber nur 30% zur 390 beträgt kann ich es mir dieses Jahr auch sparen. Ich trage ja schon ein klein wenig bei aber würde halt gerne mehr ohne auf Schlaf zu verzichten haha



Senk einfach mal Takt und Powertarget. Ich habe die 980/ti jetzt bei 66% und 60% powertarget laufen. Ich habe jetzt 200k PPD weniger dafür spare ich aber 150Watt und die GPU Temp ist bei max 65°C. 
Weniger Arbeit sollte das Fiepen mindern und weniger Last die Lüftergeschwindigkeit.



brooker schrieb:


> @Guckler: Okay die ETA scheint zu fallen CPU nun bei 1,5 Tagen und GPU 5h, mir fällt aber auf das die GPU nicht ausgeschöpft wird. Siehe GPU-Z, ich benutze ein Custom Bios welches eigentlich immer 1506,5mhz läuft.
> 
> Du hast eine GTX960OC. Mit welchem Takt, welche CPU, eine SSD und was ist sonst noch im System?



beim i3 und nvida sollte auch nicht mehr als 1 Thread falten. Sonst ist nix mehr da für die 960. die 1,5Tage werden denke ich noch entpacken sein.


----------



## brooker (25. Januar 2016)

... ja, CPU muss aus, dass reicht sonst mit dem Support der GPU nicht.


----------



## Guckler (25. Januar 2016)

Ich habe nach dem Abendessen mal mein Sysprofil aktualisiert:
sysProfile: ID: 186132 - Moblock

Wenn ich die CPU Nutzung auf 1 Thread reduziere bleibt die GPU Last gleich bei 95-100 % aber trotzdem nur 1366,9 MHz Core


----------



## brooker (25. Januar 2016)

... auf welchen State im Bios hast Du den 1500ter Takt gesetzt?


----------



## Guckler (25. Januar 2016)

Im Reiter Boost States ?
P00 - Profile


----------



## brooker (25. Januar 2016)

... ok, magst Du mir bitte nochmal nen aktuellen Screenie von GPUZ und FAH-Client schicken? Ich vermute die GPU arbeitet noch im P02. Kann das sein?

Mit INvidia Inspector sieht man das ganz gut.


----------



## Guckler (25. Januar 2016)

Du hast Recht die GPU ist im P02 State, fragt sich nur warum.


----------



## brooker (25. Januar 2016)

... mach mal FoldingPower auf "full"  -    ..., mach die CPU raus und Du wirst um die 120K PPDs rauskommen 

PassKey haste drin?


----------



## brooker (25. Januar 2016)

... HFM 0.95 ... eine wahre Pracht!


----------



## Guckler (25. Januar 2016)

Ist leider unverändert bei 1366,5MHz auch bei CPU aus PPD ist bei ~120k 
Sollte ich mal das Bios umändern? Ich hätte schon gern das die Karte 1506 Core und 1925 Memory läuft...

PassKey ist drin

Habe noch einen Kollegen vom TS für mindestens die Woche begeistern können er hat einen 4790k und eine R9 290 da kann man CPU ja wahrscheinlich angeschaltet lassen oder ?

i7 3632QM und  i5 3317U von meinen Laptops werden die Tage noch dazukommen. Die Heizung kann dann mal eine Woche pause machen 
(ja den Strom bezahle ich selbst)


----------



## Amigafan (25. Januar 2016)

Wer HFM updaten/installieren will, der sollte hier: https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B8d5F59S5sCiS1RISzdsaEd5UXM&usp=drive_web die "blaue" Grafik für HFM any CPU 9.5. . . .  auswählen (es ist eine *.msi-Datei)
Es erfolgt die Abfrage zum Download (keine Vorschau verfügbar).
Damit läßt sich HFM installieren (hinter der schwarzen Grafik verbirgt sich nur das komplette Programm als *.zip, welches sich so nicht installieren läßt und somit nicht lauffähig ist!).


BTW:

Jetzt funktioniert auch wieder der Download von neuen Daten für die *ProjectInfo.tab*


----------



## brooker (25. Januar 2016)

... ok. Und die FoldingPower hast Du auch auf "full" gestellt?

Ich habe gerade meine Karte mit Inspector gecheckt, die zeigen mir auch den P02 an, aber laufen im P00. Hmm.

Memory bringt beim Folden keinen Mehrwert. Den kannst Du auf Stock lassen, spart Energie und Abwärme 

Evtl. das orginial Bios drauf machen und das OC mit Inspector vornehmen. Bin gespannt.

Sehr gut. Die 290er braucht nur einen Thread von der CPU, der Rest kann an einer WU kauen 

Bei den Laptops wird der NaCl-Client vermutlich die bessere Wahl sein. Eine Anleitung findes Du hier im Forum.


----------



## FlyingPC (25. Januar 2016)

Bei den Laptops stimme ich brooker zu. Habe letzte Woche mal mit einem i7-4700HQ gefaltet mit dem Client. Etwa 265PPD. Mit Nacl 750 Points in einer Stunde.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (26. Januar 2016)

Kashura schrieb:


> Die Problematik ist, dass ich den PC gerne im Schlafzimmer habe da dort auch der Fernseher ist aber das gefiepe und Gerausche nervt. Würde ihn ungern vom "Hauptraum" wo sich unser Feierabend meist abspielt exkludieren. Ich hoffe es kommt eine super Mittelklasse Karte mit wenig Stromverbrauch und vllt habe ich Glück und sie fiept nicht. Dann könnte ich den PC von 17:00 Uhr bis 05:00 Uhr laufen lassen. Das würde schon deutlich mehr bringen. Da die CPU schon etwas alt ist hoffe ich auf einen ordentlich Sprung mit Arcitc Islands / Polaris. Wenn der aber nur 30% zur 390 beträgt kann ich es mir dieses Jahr auch sparen. Ich trage ja schon ein klein wenig bei aber würde halt gerne mehr ohne auf Schlaf zu verzichten haha



XET hat den Nagel schon auf den Kopf getroffen :



XeT schrieb:


> Senk einfach mal Takt und Powertarget. Ich habe die 980/ti jetzt bei 66% und 60% powertarget laufen. Ich habe jetzt 200k PPD weniger dafür spare ich aber 150Watt und die GPU Temp ist bei max 65°C.
> Weniger Arbeit sollte das Fiepen mindern und weniger Last die Lüftergeschwindigkeit



Genau das gleiche wollte ich auch vorschlagen ....
Was ich dazu aber noch in den Raum werfen könnte, wäre der Vorschlag eines schall gedämmten Gehäuses ... Das dürfte die Sache zusätzlich zum PowerTarget noch etwas ruhiger machen


----------



## Kashura (26. Januar 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> ... das kann wirklich nerven. Hast Du Luft oder WaKü?



Luft 

@Xet: Eine gute Idee ich werde es am WE oder bei der nächsten großen WU mal ausprobieren 

Edit: ich spinn gerade mal richtig rum: was wäre wenn wir einen Arzt oder Pharma Experten finden der PCGH ein Interview gibt über die Erfolge von F@H? Oder direkt Stanford? Ich glaube das Projekt leidet etwas unter dem für viele fehlenden Zusammenhang zwischen Falten und Ergebnis. Was meint ihr?


----------



## TheSebi41 (26. Januar 2016)

Kennt das jemand wenn man schlechtes Internet hat, hat bei mir gestern 2 Stunden gedauert für 4 WUs die gleichzeitig fertig waren
Ist immer wieder mal abgebrochen


----------



## Don Dogma (26. Januar 2016)

Hallo Freunde der Dreifaltigkeit,

bin grad vonne Arbeit gekommen und stelle fest, dass meine GTX980 zwar lt. AfterBurner am rödeln ist, jedoch zeigt der FAH 8.9Tage für ne 0x18 an und ziemlich mickrige PPD. Woran kann das liegen? 

Beste Grüße


Edit: Hat sich just im Moment des Abschickens erledigt und normalisiert  ^^


----------



## XeT (26. Januar 2016)

Das müssen wir noch in  den guide setzen. Die ersten (meinst 3%) werden mit sehr schlechten PPD angezeigt. Da am Anfang erst einmal die WU von der CPU vorbereitet werden muss. Dadurch dauert es für das Programm sehr lange von 0 auf 1% zu kommen. 
Durch die dann richtig gesetzten 2% und 3% wird dieses wieder angeglichen und die eigentlichen Zeiten und PPD werden dann erst angezeigt. Je nach Größe der WU und GPU kann das gerne schon mal 15min dauern. Für diese Zeit einfahc in den Log gucken


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Januar 2016)

XeT schrieb:


> Das müssen wir noch in  den guide setzen. Die ersten (meinst 3%) werden mit sehr schlechten PPD angezeigt.



Ist erledigt - danke für den Hinweis


----------



## binär-11110110111 (27. Januar 2016)

Hi Leude,
hab da mal ne Frage zur Signatur. Wenn ich bei mir drauf klicke (bei anderen auch), lande ich immer in der "Rumpelkammer". Ich möchte aber hier landen: HansMartin1975 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats  (wie bei einigen wenigen von Euch auch, siehe Bumblebee). Wie geht das ???


----------



## Amigafan (27. Januar 2016)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Hi Leude,
> hab da mal ne Frage zur Signatur. Wenn ich bei mir drauf klicke (bei anderen auch), lande ich immer in der "Rumpelkammer". Ich möchte aber hier landen: HansMartin1975 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats  (wie bei einigen wenigen von Euch auch, siehe Bumblebee). Wie geht das ???



Du mußt nur den Link, der sich "hinter" der Grafik befindet gegen "http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=659825" ( Deine Stats) austauschen.


BTW
Ich bin immer wieder überrascht, wie leistungsfähig doch meine alte HD7870 ist - sie "schrubbt" derzeit eine 10494 und schafft unter Windows immerhin 130K PPD - daran war früher nicht ztu denken . . .


----------



## binär-11110110111 (27. Januar 2016)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Du mußt nur den Link, der sich "hinter" der Grafik befindet gegen "http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=659825" ( Deine Stats) austauschen.



 Ähm ... und wie ???


----------



## ProfBoom (27. Januar 2016)

Geh ins Benutzerkontrollzentrum, dann links auf Signatur ändern.
Jetzt markierst du die Signatur (sieht man nicht) und klickst auf "Link hinzufügen/ändern" (Die Weltkugel mit den zwei Kettengliedern).
Jetzt kannst du die URL einfügen.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (27. Januar 2016)

Besten Dank - funzt !


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Januar 2016)

Mir wurmt schon länger der Umstand, dass der Nachbar der Titan X im Server "nur" die 750 Ti ist und nicht die GTX780:

Angenommen mal ich gebe mir einen Ruck oder eins meiner drei NTs quittiert den Dienst :
Welches NT kämme überhaupt in Frage? 

Was brauche ich:
- Ich komme rechnerisch auf ein Maximalverbrauch ~800W > müsste also was in der Region von 1'200W sein.

- Anschlüsse 2X EPS 8Pin + mindestens 2X PCI-E

- Hoher Wirkungsgrad da es ja ein 24/7-System ist

- Kein Chinaböller


----------



## Amigafan (27. Januar 2016)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Mir wurmt schon länger der Umstand, dass der Nachbar der Titan X im Server "nur" die 750 Ti ist und nicht die GTX780:
> 
> Angenommen mal ich gebe mir einen Ruck oder eins meiner drei NTs quittiert den Dienst :
> Welches NT kämme überhaupt in Frage?
> ...



Schau mal hier - das wären jetztt Netzteile mit mindestens 80 Plus+  Gold-Einstufung (also Effizienz 90% und höher) , z. B., Nt der  "Hersteller" SilverStone, Thermaltake, Enermax, beQuiet . . .
Alle haben mindestenns einen 8-Pol-EPS und einen weiteren  4/8-Pol-ATX-12V-Stecker(äquivalent zu 8-Pol-EPS!) sowie ausreichend PCIe-Stromanschlüsse für  Grafikkarten . . .


----------



## brooker (27. Januar 2016)

... ich denke, dass 1000W auch locker reichen, wenn nicht sogar 850W. Der hohe Wirkungsgrad wird doch erst bei hohen Auslastungen erreicht. Oder irre ich mich?

An meinen BQ 550 dark pro hängen 2x 970er GTX im OC, nen 3570K bei 1,25V, ne WaKü, 6 Lüfter und es lüppt problemlos durch


----------



## haVoc_inc (27. Januar 2016)

Amigafan schrieb:


> BTW
> Ich bin immer wieder überrascht, wie leistungsfähig doch meine alte HD7870 ist - sie "schrubbt" derzeit eine 10494 und schafft unter Windows immerhin 130K PPD - daran war früher nicht ztu denken . . .



Pitcairn XT oder Tahiti LE? 
Bei meiner ist meistens bei 92k Schluss und das bei 1155 Mhz Core


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Januar 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> wenn nicht sogar 850W.


24/7 mit 100% Last > Das ist jetzt aber hoffentlich nicht dein voller Ernst? 



brooker schrieb:


> .Der hohe Wirkungsgrad wird doch erst bei hohen Auslastungen erreicht. Oder irre ich mich?


Bei allen Berichten die ich bis jetzt gefunden habe wird leider keine Effizienzmessung bei 70% oder so gemacht > 50% und dann direkt 100% 
Einzige Aussage die ich machen kann, ist das bei allen NT's in den Test die Effizient bei 50% leicht höher ist als bei 100%.


----------



## arcDaniel (28. Januar 2016)

Das ist rrichtig, bei etwa 50% hat man (meist) die beste Effizients und ja bei 100% nimmt diese minimal ab.

Was mich allerdings in einem so hohen Watt Bereich stört, ist, dass die Rails immer dicker ausgelegt sind und das NT bei Problemen nicht früh genug abschaltet. 

Hier würde ich also lieber etwas "knapper" auswählen und, bei überlastung schaltet das Netzteil zuverlässig ab als, als dass die Kabel schmoren... Hier finde ich aber z.b. das BeQuiet P11 850W interessant, da es 30-35A Rails bietet. Mein Antec HCP 850W ist mit 40A pro Rail schon hoch dimensioniert.

Mein Seasonic P-860W welches ich hier noch liegen habe, hat nur eine Rail welche mit 71A belastet werden kannn, wäre mir z.b. für einen 24/7 (ohne Aufsicht) zu riskant, auch wenn die Qualität eigentlich stimmt.

Und der Effizientsverlust zwischen 50% Auslastung und 100% ist doch vernachlässigbar. Die Effizients unter 20% ist meist nur extrem schlecht, drüber (zumindest bei 80+ Platinum) eigentlich ok.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Januar 2016)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Was mich allerdings in einem so hohen Watt Bereich stört, ist, dass die Rails immer dicker ausgelegt sind und das NT bei Problemen nicht früh genug abschaltet.


 Es gibt ja nicht nur Singel-Rail-NTs:
 Ich habe in den Tests welche mit bis zu 6 Rails gesehen mit Belastungen von 20 und 30A auf den einzelnen Rails (Enermax Platimax 1350W).


----------



## Amigafan (28. Januar 2016)

haVoc_inc schrieb:


> Pitcairn XT oder Tahiti LE?
> Bei meiner ist meistens bei 92k Schluss und das bei 1155 Mhz Core



Die "alte" Pitcairn XT - bei *1180 *MHz (Hersteller-OC 1050 MHz) und 12mV mehr GPU-Spannung ("Treiber": i7 2700K@4300 MHz).
Man merkt schon, dass sie  alt wird - früher lief sie - allerdings bei weniger "anspruchsvollen" WU´s und max 100K PPD - auch mit Standardspannung (1,219V) bei 1200 MHz.
Aber - ich benutze den für diese GPU effektivsten Treiber - den älteren Catalyst *14.4 WHQL*. Nur damit sind diese PPD erreichbar (bis incl. Catalyst 14.9 WHQL getestet, die neueren nicht mehr).


*@brooker*

Wie hoch taktet der 3570K, dass Du 1,25V brauchst?


----------



## TheSebi41 (28. Januar 2016)

Ich würde auch eher ein Netzteil ab 1000W für die Last nehmen 
z.B: Seasonic Platinum Series 1000W ATX 2.3 (SS-1000XP) Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU
Single Rail ist nicht gleich böse, zum übertakten ist es auch gut wenn man Leistungsreserven hat wenn einen Komponente grad mehr Strom zieht


----------



## arcDaniel (28. Januar 2016)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Es gibt ja nicht nur Singel-Rail-NTs:
> Ich habe in den Tests welche mit bis zu 6 Rails gesehen mit Belastungen von 20 und 30A auf den einzelnen Rails (Enermax Platimax 1350W).



Da gebe ich dir recht, wie gut oder schlecht das Enermax aber von der Qualität ist, da werden sich vielleicht andere äussern (Hallo an die NT-Falter-Spezialisten  ), ich habe leider nicht so viel gutes über Enermax gelesen...

Wenn ich aber z.b. das Antec HCP 1300 nehme, welches von Delta gefertigt wird und an sich eine super Qualität hat, ja sogar 4 Rails hat... diese aber mit 50A belastet werden kann, dann bringt mir das Multirail nicht sonderlich viel. Das BeQuiet DP11 1200W ist mit 35-45W Pro Rail auch nicht viel angenehmer.



TheSebi41 schrieb:


> Ich würde auch eher ein Netzteil ab 1000W für die Last nehmen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Richtig SingleRail ist nicht gleich böse, aber je höher die Rail belastet werden kann, desto später schaltet das NT ab, und bereits bei 40A an der Rail kannst du Sämtliche Kabel im Gehäuse verbrennen; wie sieht es dann bei 70A aus?


----------



## brooker (28. Januar 2016)

@Amigafan - bis 4.8GHz


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Januar 2016)

Keine Ahnung wie gut das Enermax ist, hab es nur als Beispiel angeführt.

Normalerweise setzte ich ja Seasonic, aber leider ist das 1200W ein SingelRail mit 100A.


----------



## XeT (28. Januar 2016)

Btw pcgh gibt für Netzteile die Effizienz bei 10/20/50/100% an. Im Spezial sogar mit Diagramm bei  80+ Platin müssten es 50:94% 70:93% und 100:92% sein


----------



## haVoc_inc (28. Januar 2016)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Die "alte" Pitcairn XT - bei *1180 *MHz (Hersteller-OC 1050 MHz) und 12mV mehr GPU-Spannung ("Treiber": i7 2700K@4300 MHz).
> Man merkt schon, dass sie  alt wird - früher lief sie - allerdings bei weniger "anspruchsvollen" WU´s und max 100K PPD - auch mit Standardspannung (1,219V) bei 1200 MHz.
> Aber - ich benutze den für diese GPU effektivsten Treiber - den älteren Catalyst *14.4 WHQL*. Nur damit sind diese PPD erreichbar (bis incl. Catalyst 14.9 WHQL getestet, die neueren nicht mehr).



bei meiner 7870 lässt sich die Spannung nicht ändern, nichtmal über nen BIOS-Mod.... merci für die Treiberinfo, werd das mal testen und sehen was dabei rauskommt.
Das höchste der Gefühle waren mal ebenfalls ~100k im Beta-Stadium der 0x21 WUs, allerdings schon mit der Crimson Software.


----------



## Amigafan (28. Januar 2016)

Ich habe das Glück, eine Sapphire HD7870 zu besitzen - und dort ließ sich schon immer durch deren eigenes OC-Tool Trixx die Spannung ändern - und das ging dann auch mit den neueren Versionen von Afterburner . . . 

BTW:
Derzeit läuft auf der 980 Ti eine WU 11411 - davon hätte ich gerne mehr . . .
Bei ~ 350W Verbrauch liefert sie gerade einmal "schlappe" 837K ab


----------



## Zocker85 (28. Januar 2016)

Kashura schrieb:


> Die Problematik ist, dass ich den PC gerne im Schlafzimmer habe da dort auch der Fernseher ist aber das gefiepe und Gerausche nervt. Würde ihn ungern vom "Hauptraum" wo sich unser Feierabend meist abspielt exkludieren. Ich hoffe es kommt eine super Mittelklasse Karte mit wenig Stromverbrauch und vllt habe ich Glück und sie fiept nicht. Dann könnte ich den PC von 17:00 Uhr bis 05:00 Uhr laufen lassen. Das würde schon deutlich mehr bringen. Da die CPU schon etwas alt ist hoffe ich auf einen ordentlich Sprung mit Arcitc Islands / Polaris. Wenn der aber nur 30% zur 390 beträgt kann ich es mir dieses Jahr auch sparen. Ich trage ja schon ein klein wenig bei aber würde halt gerne mehr ohne auf Schlaf zu verzichten haha



undervolten und Lüfterdrehzahl senken?


----------



## Mr.Knister (28. Januar 2016)

Wie stellt man es noch mal an, eine WU erfolgreich auf einen anderen Rechner mitzunehmen?

Welche Dateien müssen kopiert werden?

Morgen Mittag nehme ich meine Graka mit in die Heimat, dann ist die laufende WU aber noch nicht zuende.

Meine Sapphire 7870 lässt sich übrigens auch mit Trixx nicht Überspannen. Mit dem Afterburner lässt sich anscheinend die Idle-Spannung anheben, aber das brauchen ja wohl die wenigsten 
Mein Bestwert liegt übrigens bei knapp 80k @1,1GHz


----------



## XeT (29. Januar 2016)

C:\Users\(name)\AppData\Roaming\FAHClient\work

und das geht?


----------



## mattinator (29. Januar 2016)

XeT schrieb:


> und das geht?



Wenn die rechnende Komponente (in diesem Fall die Grafikkarte) und das Betriebssystem gleich bleibt, sollte das funktionieren.


----------



## arcDaniel (29. Januar 2016)

Ich möchte nur mal etwas anmerken, was den ein oder anderen hier interessieren wird und die Upgrade Pläne beeinflussen könnte. Natürlich soll es dem Falten auch zugute kommen:

Ich habe mir gerade dieses Video angesehen: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p010lp5uLQA

Es handelt sich um einen AMD Vortrag auf der VRLA. An eingem Gewissen Punkt wird gesagt, dass füR VR die Mindestanforderung im Moment eine R9 290X oder eine GTX970 wäre, welche etwa 349$ kosten würde. Mit Polaris würden wir eine Grafikkarten bekommen, welche effizienter, schneller und jetzt ganz wichtig günsitger wäre!

Es juckt mir immer mehr in den Fingern wegen der FinFET Generation; es ist lange her, dass ich ein solches Jucken verspürt habe, 2016 wird ein gutes PC-Jahr.

Und dann soll was das Falten angeht, noch ein neuer GPU Core kommen, eine neuer CPU Core welcher AVX unterstützt (vielleicht lohnt sich dann CPU Falten wieder)...


----------



## XeT (29. Januar 2016)

Ich falte auch scho, auf "sparflamme" und wieder stehe den technischen versuchungen bis polaris, 
Werd mir bis dahin wohl nur noch eine xbone kaufen


----------



## Mr.Knister (29. Januar 2016)

mattinator schrieb:


> Wenn die rechnende Komponente (in diesem Fall die Grafikkarte) und das Betriebssystem gleich bleibt, sollte das funktionieren.



Werde es von Win 7 auf 8.1 probieren und berichten.


----------



## brooker (29. Januar 2016)

... bei mir juckt es, in der Beziehung, auch. Aus diesem Grund habe ich weitere Ausbauten vorerst auf Eis gelegt und auch meine AMD260X zum guten Preis veräußert. 

2016 kann ein gutes Jahr werden, wenn AMD seine Ankündigungen wahr macht, NVidia sich der Herausforderung stellt und mitzieht, Stanford bei GPU-WUs die Multi-Core CPU-Unterstützung einführt und endlich eine Lösung findet die Power von AMD optimaler zu nutzen. Wenn wir wieder effektiv mit der CPU falten könnten, wäre das Paket dann richtig satt und rund 

Ich bin gespannt!


----------



## Amigafan (29. Januar 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> . . .  Stanford bei GPU-WUs die Multi-Core CPU-Unterstützung einführt . . .
> Ich bin gespannt!


Du scheinst es nicht mitbekommen zu haben, obwohl hier bereits mehrfach darüber berichtet wurde:
Die GPU-Core21 Version 0.0.17 unterstützt bereits Mehrkern-CPU´s - bei der Verifizierung der berechneten Daten (Checkpoints).


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. Januar 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vier britische Atom-U-Boote laufen noch mit Windows XP - PC-WELT
Windows XP lässt grüssen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. Januar 2016)

Seit gestern Abend faltet meine 780er für die Faltaktion auch mit , aber irgendwie zeigt sie sich ganz schön zickig: 
Als sie das letzte mal im 1090T-Rechner war bekam ich 1280MHz faltstabil > aktuell teste ich ob wenigsten 1254MHz stabil sind.


----------



## mattinator (30. Januar 2016)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Als sie das letzte mal im 1090T-Rechner war bekam ich 1280MHz faltstabil > aktuell teste ich ob wenigsten 1254MHz stabil sind.


Evtl. anderer Grafik-Treiber ?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. Januar 2016)

An den hab ich gar nicht gedacht.
Da ist was neueres drauf, da ich mit dem System ja normalerweise nicht GPU-Falte.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (30. Januar 2016)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Mir wurmt schon länger der Umstand, dass der Nachbar der Titan X im Server "nur" die 750 Ti ist und nicht die GTX780:
> 
> Angenommen mal ich gebe mir einen Ruck oder eins meiner drei NTs quittiert den Dienst :
> Welches NT kämme überhaupt in Frage?
> ...



Ich habe das mal an den NetzteildiskussionsFRED weitergeleitet ... Evtl melden sich hier ein paar Guru´s zu der Netzteilgeschichte ... In diesem Watt Bereich, will ich mich nicht reinhängen 

Was ich dazu nur sagen kann ist ... In diesem Watt-Bereich ist es eigentlich egal ob Multi oder Single Rail ... 40 - 50A reichen schon um genug Schaden anzuchten ... 6 Rails á 30A mit scharfer OCP , wären hier klar zu bevorzugen ...
Enermax iss zwielichtig ... Da kannst du Glück, aber auch höllisches Pech haben ... Das iss wie Lotto Spielen mit 2 Zahlen


----------



## Threshold (30. Januar 2016)

Na ja, es spielt da auch nicht so die Rolle, ob du nun ein 850 Watt oder ein 1000 Watt Netzteil kaufst.
Der Preis ist eher nebensächlich.
Kauf einfach was qualitativ hochwertiges und gut.


----------



## the_leon (30. Januar 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> ... ich denke, dass 1000W auch locker reichen, wenn nicht sogar 850W. Der hohe Wirkungsgrad wird doch erst bei hohen Auslastungen erreicht. Oder irre ich mich?An meinen BQ 550 dark pro hängen 2x 970er GTX im OC, nen 3570K bei 1,25V, ne WaKü, 6 Lüfter und es lüppt problemlos durch


Das P10 550w bringt aber auch locker 700w


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. Januar 2016)

the_leon schrieb:


> Das P10 550w bringt aber auch locker 700w


Du vergisst das wir hier vom 24/7-Betrieb reden.


----------



## the_leon (30. Januar 2016)

ja, auch da!
Aber zurück zu dir.
Wenn Effizienz wichtig ist und der Preis nebensächlich, dann würd ich mal das 1600w Titanium in den Raum werfen: Super Flower Leadex Titanium schwarz 1600W ATX 2.3 (SF-1600F14HT(BK)) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Das P11 1000w reicht allerdings auch: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1000W ATX 2.4 (BN254) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. Januar 2016)

the_leon schrieb:


> ja, auch da!
> Aber zurück zu dir.
> Wenn Effizienz wichtig ist und der Preis nebensächlich, dann würd ich mal das 1600w Titanium in den Raum werfen: Super Flower Leadex Titanium schwarz 1600W ATX 2.3 (SF-1600F14HT(BK)) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Das P11 1000w reicht allerdings auch: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1000W ATX 2.4 (BN254) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Was mich beim Super Flower stört ist das es nur ein Singel-Rail ist > 133A auf einer Rail ist mir zu heiss.
Das Problem beim be quiet ist das (sofern die Internetseite von meinem Hardware-Dealer stimmt) nur ein EPS 12VStecker (4+4) gibt > ich brauche zwingend 2!


----------



## FlyingPC (30. Januar 2016)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Was mich beim Super Flower stört ist das es nur ein Singel-Rail ist > 133A auf einer Rail ist mir zu heiss.
> Das Problem beim be quiet ist das (sofern die Internetseite von meinem Hardware-Dealer stimmt) nur ein EPS 12VStecker (4+4) gibt > ich brauche zwingend 2!



Dazu ist noch ein weiterer 4/8Pin ATX12V dabei. Für so etwas ist der Stecker.


----------



## the_leon (30. Januar 2016)

Laut der be quiet! Seite hat es 2

einen 8 pin und einen 4+4 pin.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. Januar 2016)

OK, dann stimmt die Seite meines Händlers nicht. 

Dafür hab ich gerade ein neues Problem entdeckt > das NT ist zu lang für mein Gehäuse


----------



## FlyingPC (30. Januar 2016)

Wie lang kann den das Netzteil sein, damit es rein passt?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. Januar 2016)

Das aktuelle Seasonic X-750 misst 19cm und geht noch gut rein > ich denke 20cm dürfte das Maximum sein.


Nachtrag:
Das be quiet passt ja doch, hab das falsche Modell angeschaut.


----------



## Amigafan (30. Januar 2016)

Alex - bedenke, dass die Titan X und die GTX 780 nicht gut miteinander können - die 780 gehört noch zur Kepler-Generation, welche mit neueren Treibern schlechtere PPD liefert.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. Januar 2016)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Alex - bedenke, dass die Titan X und die GTX 780 nicht gut miteinander können - die 780 gehört noch zur Kepler-Generation, welche mit neueren Treibern schlechtere PPD liefert.


Ist das auch unter Linux so? 

Die ganze Treiber-Chip-Generation-Geschichte war so wie ich es mitbekommen habe eine reine Windows-Geschichte, sprich ich kann mich nicht bewusst daran erinnern das einer unter Linux was von der Problematik erwähnt hat.


----------



## FlyingPC (30. Januar 2016)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Nachtrag:
> Das be quiet passt ja doch, hab das falsche Modell angeschaut.



Ich hatte schon gedacht, wir reden von verschiedenen Netzteilen. Ist doch gut, wenn es passt!


----------



## Amigafan (31. Januar 2016)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ist das auch unter Linux so?
> 
> Die ganze Treiber-Chip-Generation-Geschichte war so wie ich es mitbekommen habe eine reine Windows-Geschichte, sprich ich kann mich nicht bewusst daran erinnern das einer unter Linux was von der Problematik erwähnt hat.



Leider existierte das Problem sowohl unter Windows als auch unter Linux - und ich bezweifle, ob sich das unter Linux geändert hat.
Ich habe bis zum Schluß (vor etwa einer Woche) für die  GTX 670 (ebenfalls Generation Kepler) noch immer Treiber *304.125* unter Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS genutzt, weil damit die GPU problemlos zurechtkam und die höchsten PPD ablieferte- und habe keinerlei Info bezüglich einer Änderung der PPD-Schwäche mit neueren Treibern (unter Windows war der letzte "gute" - wenn ich mich recht entsinne -  irgendwas mit 329.xx).
Auch "unser Bumble" faltet aus diesem Grund mit generations-getrennten GPU´s (Kepler und Maxwell getrennt).


----------



## XeT (31. Januar 2016)

mal ne frage ich bekomm 980 und 980ti auf 1450mhz stabil ohne vcore zu erhöhen. Wenn ich die erhöhe geht auch mehr oc wie ingame oder ist da dann Fahnenstange?


----------



## Amigafan (31. Januar 2016)

Im Normalfall kannst Du dann auch höher übertakten - in wieweit, unterscheidet sich aber von GPU zu GPU und ist auch abhängig von der Kühlung (Begrenzung durch TDP und/oder Temperatur-Target).


----------



## mattinator (31. Januar 2016)

Falls jemand den Eintrag manuell korrigieren will / muss, bei HFM.NET wird (jetzt) eine neue psummary Seite genutzt. S. https://groups.google.com/d/msg/hfm-net/4Qq14oEEc_A/eQ1uI2PUDgAJ.


----------



## Bumblebee (31. Januar 2016)

Amigafan schrieb:


> ... unter Windows war der letzte "gute" - wenn ich mich recht entsinne -  irgendwas mit 329.xx
> Auch "unser Bumble" faltet aus diesem Grund mit generations-getrennten GPU´s (Kepler und Maxwell getrennt).



327.23 - nach wie vor


----------



## Amigafan (31. Januar 2016)

mattinator schrieb:


> Falls jemand den Eintrag manuell korrigieren will / muss, bei HFM.NET wird (jetzt) eine neue psummary Seite genutzt. S. https://groups.google.com/d/msg/hfm-net/4Qq14oEEc_A/eQ1uI2PUDgAJ.



Diese wird bei der Installation (egal, ob Neuinstallation oder Update) automatisch unter "Edit-Preferences-Web Settings-Project Download URL" ins Feld "Adress" richtig gesetzt - man braucht sich also darum glücklicherweise nicht zu kümmern, kann sie aber dort jederzeit nachlesen.

*
@Bumblebee*

Danke für die Korrektur


----------



## ZobRombie (31. Januar 2016)

Nachdem ich letztens einen kleinen, doch ärgerlichen Datenunfall hatte, habe ich mir eine Synology DiskStation besorgt. Es handelt sich um ein Modell mit einem Intel Celeron N3150 und ich habe aus Spaß einmal Chrome und NaCL darauf gestartet - wer sich also immer schon mal gefragt hat, wie sinnvoll es ist, auf einem Consumer/Prosumer-NAS, bzw. eben jenem Celeron zu falten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wird wohl auf 22 WUs und somit 2750 PPD hinauslaufen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. Januar 2016)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> 327.23 - nach wie vor


brooker empfiehlt in der V7-Anleitung den 347.25 speziell für die 780/780Ti > welcher ist den jetzt der bessere? 



Amigafan schrieb:


> Leider existierte das Problem sowohl unter Windows als auch unter Linux - und ich bezweifle, ob sich das unter Linux geändert hat.


Damit hat sich auch die ganze NT-Diskussion für mich erledigt > solange sich die beiden Karten unter Linux beissen hat der Umbau auch keinen Sinn. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (31. Januar 2016)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> brooker empfiehlt in der V7-Anleitung den 347.25 speziell für die 780/780Ti > welcher ist den jetzt der bessere?



Mein Tipp, da ich keine 780 mein Eigen nenne:
Probiere es bitte selber aus und berichte darüber . . .




A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Damit hat sich auch die ganze NT-Diskussion für mich erledigt > solange sich die beiden Karten unter Linux beissen hat der Umbau auch keinen Sinn.



Das war genau der Grund,. warum ich Dich an das Problem erinnert habe - das Geld kannst Du besser einsetzen.


----------



## Bumblebee (31. Januar 2016)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> brooker empfiehlt in der V7-Anleitung den 347.25 speziell für die 780/780Ti > welcher ist den jetzt der bessere?



Ausgezeichnete Frage, kann ich (noch) nicht sagen


----------



## sc59 (31. Januar 2016)

Die GTX 600 Serie mit 327.23 so lief/läuft meine 670 am besten .
 Die Kepler Gen ist schliesslich hier auch getrennt .
Die GTX 700 Serie lief dann mit den neusten Treibern damals immer besser als mit dem 327.23.
mfg sc59


----------



## arcDaniel (31. Januar 2016)

So, vor nicht gerade mal einem Jahr habe ich angefangen für euer/unser Team zu falten und habe in diesem Jahr, trotz diverser Hardware Downgrades 30Mio zusammenbekommen  

Das Jahr hat mir sehr gut gefallen, auch da es in diesem Bereich vom PCGH Forum sehr entspannt und respektvoll und hilfbereit und und und ... zugeht. Für das nächste Jahr plane ich wieder etwa 30Mio zu packen. 

Ob ich dies erreiche, hängt ziemlich stark von der nächsten GPU Generation ab. Ich würde mir wünschen bei AMD bleiben zu könnten und eine GPU zu bekommen welche 500k ppd schafft und nicht über 200W verbraucht. Wenn ich die Werte der Nano anschaue, und die FinFET vorteile, sollte das eigentlich realisierbar sein.

CPU wird warten müssen, da ich im Moment noch viele, sehr viele andere Prioritäten habe, wäre ich definitiv auf Zen warten; aber dann ich ja eh wieder ein Jahr um 

Ich will hier mal ein weiteres Thema in den Raum werfen; Blut und Knochenmarkspenden.

Blutspenden:
Eigentlich gibt es hier nicht viel zu erklären, ich würde es nur jedem gesunden Menschen anraten, da man zum einen fast umsonst (es geht nur etwas Zeit drauf) anderen helfen kann, zum anderen es postiv für die eigene Gesundheit ist.
Wer fragen hat, kann sie gerne stellen.

Knockenmarkspenden:
Zuerst will ich mal eine grosse Sorge wegnehmen; weder der Test zur Bestimmung der Knochenmarkwerte, noch die eigentlich Spende werden heutzutags über eine Nadel in den Rücken gemacht! Heute ist es nicht viel mehr wie normal Blutspenden, nur die Vorbereitung ist etwas aufwändiger.
Um als eingeschriebener Knockenmarkspenderüberhaupt gerufen zu werden... ein Sechser im Lotto ist wahrscheinlicher, ALLERDINGS wenn man das Glück hat zu spenden, so wird der Empfänger (fals er überlebt, eine Knochenmarktransplantation ist nicht so wie es oft im Fernsehen gezeigt wird, ein Zuckerschlecken für den Empfänger) zu 100% glücklicher sein, als wenn er im Lotto gewonnen hätte. Er kann nähmlich weiter LEBEN!
Auch hier, wer noch Fragen hat, gerne


----------



## XeT (31. Januar 2016)

Also Blut/Plasma spenden bekommt man doch auch schon fast überall in Deutschland vergütet.
Pro Spende im schnitt 15/20€ damit hat man schon mal 100Watt 24/7 Falten an Kosten reingeholt. 

Für Knochenmark bin ich seit 6 Jahren in der Kartei und kenne bisher nur 1 bei dem mal eine Spende infrage kam. Diese hat er natürlich auch gemacht. Aber beides was wichtiges.
Aber bitte bei den Normalen Organisationen spenden, eine PCGH-Blutbank wird es nicht geben.


----------



## arcDaniel (31. Januar 2016)

XeT schrieb:


> Also Blut/Plasma spenden bekommt man doch auch schon fast überall in Deutschland vergütet.
> Pro Spende im schnitt 15/20€ damit hat man schon mal 100Watt 24/7 Falten an Kosten reingeholt....



Bei uns in Luxemburg kann man nur beim roten Kreuz spenden und die sind sehr Streng, was aber auch nötig ist. Hier bekomme man aber kein Geld nur Verpflegung nach dem Spenden (Getränke, belegte Brötschen, Kekse...).
Wer aber für eine Verwaltung arbeitet, bekommt fürs Spenden einen halben Tag frei. Das ist ja auch nicht so übel. Würde aber auch spenden, wenn ich nicht frei bekäme.


----------



## Mr.Knister (31. Januar 2016)

An unserer Uniklinik gibt es für Erstspender keine Aufwandsentschädigung  wegen der Erfassungskosten, danach aber 25€ pro Spende. Obendrein wird  man nebenbei auch noch gründlich gecheckt und, wie gesagt, lecker  verpflegt.

Ich kenne auch einen DKMS-Knochenmarkspender. Das ist,  vor allem mit dem Gedanken im Hinterkopf, dass man ein Leben retten  kann, keine große Sache. Dauert halt ein paar Stunden, in den Tagen  vorher muss man ein Mittel nehmen, es werden aktuelle Spielfilme gezeigt  und hinterher gibt es irgendein nützliches dankeschön-Geschenk. Anreise  wird ersetzt.

Also auch von mir: SPENDET!


----------



## brooker (31. Januar 2016)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Du scheinst es nicht mitbekommen zu haben, obwohl hier bereits mehrfach darüber berichtet wurde:
> Die GPU-Core21 Version 0.0.17 unterstützt bereits Mehrkern-CPU´s - bei der Verifizierung der berechneten Daten (Checkpoints).




... das ist tatsächlich an mir vorbei gegangen. Kurz zum Verständnis: bei der Verifizierung der berechneten Daten (Checkpoints) - heißt Mehrkern-Unterstützung beim Ent- und Packen? Oder Wird dadurch das CPU-Limit für NVidia aufgehoben?


----------



## Amigafan (1. Februar 2016)

Was, bitte schön, ist an der Aussage: "Mehrkern-CPU-Unterstützung bei der* Verifizierung *der berechneten Daten (Checkpoints)" falsch zu verstehen? 
 Was hat das mit dem Packen/Entpacken zu tun oder mit der Zuweisung von einem CPU-Core pro *nVIDIA*-GPU? 

Frage Dich einmal selber:
1. Wann wird entpackt, wann gepackt? (nach dem Download / vor dem Upload)
2. Wozu wird der CPU-Core reserviert? (für den Grafikkarten- bzw. GPU-Treiber)
3. Was geschieht bei den Checkpoints? (die Ergebnisse GPU-berechneter Daten werden mithilfe der CPU "gegengerechnet")

All diese Fragen wurden während Deiner Zeit hier im Forum mindestens 1 Mal ausführlich behandelt - daher verstehe ich nicht, dass Du Äpfel und Bananen zusammenwirfst und hoffst, dass dabei Kirschen herauskommen!



BTW
Mein 1-Mio-PPD-Falter läuft.
Basis:
ASRock Fatal1ty X79 Professional, i7 4820K@4300 MHz, GTX 980 Ti@1470 MHz und GTX 970@1450 MHz, Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS, Treiber 346.82, beide GPU´s@PCIe 3.0x16
OC der GPU´s und Lüfterdrehzahl sind getrennt einstellbar.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Februar 2016)

_hoomer, sei doch lieb - wir haben alle manchmal eine nasse Zündschnur - oder??

Und ein  für den 1-Mio-PPD-Falter


----------



## mattinator (1. Februar 2016)

Amigafan schrieb:


> ASRock Fatal1ty X79 Professional, i7 4820K@4300 MHz, GTX 980 Ti@*1470 MHz* und GTX 970@*1450 MHz*, Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS, Treiber 346.82, beide GPU´s@PCIe 3.0x16
> OC der GPU´s und Lüfterdrehzahl sind getrennt einstellbar.


Fixierst Du den Takt oder sind das die Frequenzen im Boost ?


----------



## Kashura (1. Februar 2016)

Moin Leute, wie geht es euch?  War länger hier nicht mehr so aktiv sorry. Viel los auf der Arbeit. Aber hey heute knack ich die 6mio  War ein gutes Faltwochenende


----------



## Amigafan (1. Februar 2016)

mattinator schrieb:


> Fixierst Du den Takt oder sind das die Frequenzen im Boost ?



Da  die GTX 980 Ti im Boost bereits bei 1418 MHz liegt, bekommt diese 53  MHz zusätzliches OC und läuft dann ohne jegliche Schwankungen mit 1470  MHz.
Dass ist nämlich der Takt, der bei allen WU´s stabil und mit Standardspannung  (1,199 V) durchläuft.
Bei der GTX 970 sieht es etwas anders aus:
Diese läuft normalerweise mit Boost bei 1392 MHz und erhält zusätzlich 73 MHz OC.
Dadurch  würde sie bei 1465 MHz "landen" - da sie hierbei aber bereits in die  TDP-Begrenzung läuft, wird dieser Takt nur bei der WU 9201 erreicht,  die meisten WU´s erreichen noch 1450 MHz, einige der neueren,  anspruchsvolleren WU´s liegen nur bei 1437 MHz oder hurzfristig sogar  darunter (was sich sicherlich umgehen ließe, wenn ich im Bios die TDP  erhöhte).
Also - Boost mit zusätzlichem OC, keine Fixierung (ich wüßte auch nicht, wie das ginge . . . )


----------



## mattinator (1. Februar 2016)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Dadurch  würde sie bei 1465 MHz "landen" - da sie hierbei aber bereits in die  TDP-Bewgrenzung läuft, wird dieser Takt nur bei der WU 9201 erreicht,  die meisten WU´s erreichen noch 1450 MHz, einige der neueren,  anspruchsvolleren WU´s liegen nur bei 1437 MHz oder hurzfristig sogar  darunter (was sich sicherlich umgehen ließe, wenn ich im Bios die TDP  erhöhte).
> Also - Boost mit zusätzlichem OC, keine Fixierung (ich wüßte auch nicht, wie das ginge . . . )


O.k. Wie bereits erwähnt, lässt sich mit dem letzten Linux-Beta-Treiber und nvidia-smi das Power Target in den von der Grafikkarte vorgegebenen Grenzen setzen (meine MSI GTX 970 bis 220W). Bei mir läuft das bisher ohne Probleme, wäre jedoch schon ein "kleines Experiment".


----------



## FlyingPC (1. Februar 2016)

Hallo,
Hätte jemand einen Raspberry Pi rumstehen, um damit ein Experiment zu bewerkstelligen?
Hierbei geht es um ein ExaGear Folding Experiment.
ExaGear ist ein Simulator, somit können x86 Programme auf ARM-Basis laufen.
Dann könnte man Google Chrome für Linux installieren in der virtuellen Umgebung.
Danach sollte der NaCl-Client eigentlich auf einem Raspberry Pi laufen.


----------



## brooker (1. Februar 2016)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Was, bitte schön, ist an der Aussage: "Mehrkern-CPU-Unterstützung bei der* Verifizierung *der berechneten Daten (Checkpoints)" falsch zu verstehen?
> 
> BTW
> Mein 1-Mio-PPD-Falter läuft.
> ...



Klasse!  ... ich hoffe, Löbi hat bald wieder mehr Zeit und kann den Falter wieder anlaufen und, wie geplant auf Linux laufen lassen. Denke, da geht dann noch einiges.

@nasse Zündschur: wenn ich mir nicht sicher bin, warum auch immer, frage ich nach. Und dabei war ich mir gerade nicht sicher. Bitte denke auch daran, dass hier nicht nur Spezies, sondern auch viele mitlesen, die sicher nicht die gleiche Basis haben können wie du oder andere hier. 

Das würde bedeuten, es gibt bei den 0x21er keine CPU-Limit mehr? Aber gut, bei denen hatten wir das Prob nie. Die 0x18er haben das Problem. Wann kommt denn da was? Hier wäre es ein Fortschritt.


----------



## Kusarr (1. Februar 2016)

> *3. Einstellungen - Slots für CPU und GPUs
> Spoiler:
> Prinzipiell erkennt der Client eure Hardware selbständig und erstellt entsprechende Slots. Trotzdem soll hier darauf eingegangen werden.
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wo steht da auf der seite was von Configure?


----------



## FlyingPC (1. Februar 2016)

Du musst FAHControl öffnen.


----------



## Kusarr (1. Februar 2016)

FlyingPC schrieb:


> Du musst FAHControl öffnen.


das sieht schon besser aus, danke ^^

ich habe das richtig verstanden oder:
habe i5-3570k und ne 980ti

bei cpu änder ich die -1 zu ner 3
bei gpu add ich unten "client-type"+"advanced"?!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Februar 2016)

Kusarr schrieb:


> bei cpu änder ich die -1 zu ner 3
> bei gpu add ich unten "client-type"+"advanced"?!


Korrekt


----------



## Kusarr (1. Februar 2016)

ähm ..soeben ist mein PC komplett gefreezt. sound vom yt-video weg, maus ging nich mehr bewegen, keine tastenkombi hat was bewirkt. 

das war mein stand:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1: Warum?
2: Is der ganze Progress nu weg oder wie?

zu 1: wie gesagt, 
cpu auf 4,4Ghz bei 1,2V übertaktet (seit jahren stabil bei allen Games und Prime)
980ti auf 1430 rum übertaktet, Witcher 3 stable


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Februar 2016)

OC der 980 Ti zu hoch?
Stabiles Gaming-OC ist nicht zwangsweise Faltstabil > meiner Erfahrungen nach aber in der Nähe (+/-30MHz).


----------



## Kusarr (1. Februar 2016)

mmh gut dann geh ich vllt ma beim nächsten mal 20mhz runter

anderes Prob: Wie beende ich dieses Folding-Programm? O.o .. ich klick auf Finish und es macht weiter. Zudem hat es scheinbar nach Neustart von allein weitergemacht. das nich so geil :/


----------



## XeT (1. Februar 2016)

Du musst manuell installieren. Sonst hast du beim start auch gleich falten am start. Bei install aufs häckchen bei statt manuell setzen. Das sollte das letzte sein. Finish bedeutet falte solange bis du WU abgeschlossen ist. Willst du vorher stoppen. Unten rechts neben der Uhr, den client beenden

Stell die cpu mal anstelle von -1 auf 2.


----------



## Kusarr (1. Februar 2016)

XeT schrieb:


> Du musst manuell installieren. Sonst hast du beim start auch gleich falten am start. Bei install aufs häckchen bei statt manuell setzen. Das sollte das letzte sein. Finish bedeutet falte solange bis du WU abgeschlossen ist. Willst du vorher stoppen. Unten rechts neben der Uhr, den client beenden
> 
> Stell die cpu mal anstelle von -1 auf 2.



bin mir eig ziemlich sicher, dass ich manuell starten angeklickt hatte .. muss ich nun deinstallieren und nochmal installieren ums zu ändern?
warum 2 und nicht 3?


----------



## Kashura (1. Februar 2016)

Kusarr schrieb:


> bin mir eig ziemlich sicher, dass ich manuell starten angeklickt hatte .. muss ich nun deinstallieren und nochmal installieren ums zu ändern?



ne das kann man mit einem Befehl forcieren. Wie genau steht auf deren Webseite (kann gerade nicht gucken bin auf der Arbeit sorry  )


----------



## XeT (1. Februar 2016)

Wenn du mit 3 faltest und der 4. Thread die gpu unterstützt hast du für den Rest nix mehr frei. -1 ist eher für reines Falten


----------



## Kashura (1. Februar 2016)

XeT schrieb:


> Wenn du mit 3 faltest und der 4. Thread die gpu unterstützt hast du für den Rest nix mehr frei. -1 ist eher für reines Falten



XeT deine Punkte sind ein OCD-Alptraum xD 60000784


----------



## XeT (1. Februar 2016)

Kashura schrieb:


> XeT deine Punkte sind ein OCD-Alptraum xD 60000784



hm?
eine zwangsstörung?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. Februar 2016)

XeT schrieb:


> Wenn du mit 3 faltest und der 4. Thread die gpu unterstützt hast du für den Rest nix mehr frei. -1 ist eher für reines Falten


Was bedeutet das? Bei mit steht neben der CPU 3 und neben der GPU 0
Alle vier Kerne laufen auf 100%, die GPU auf 92-99%, je nach WU.
Aktuell sind es mit einem i5-4670K und GTX 970 knapp 340.000 Punkte
für die letzten 24h.

Kann man das weiter optimieren?



XeT schrieb:


> eine zwangsstörung?


 Ein "Übertakter-Traum" (OC-D)
Immer diese absurden Abkürzungen...


----------



## XeT (1. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Was bedeutet das? Bei mit steht neben der CPU 3 und neben der GPU 0
> Alle vier Kerne laufen auf 100%, die GPU auf 92-99%, je nach WU.
> Aktuell sind es mit einem i5-4670K und GTX 970 knapp 340.000 Punkte
> für die letzten 24h.
> ...



Nvidia gpus brauchen einen cpu Thread im falten zu können. Wenn dir cpu nun zusätzlich mit den restlichen 3 Threads faltet kann es mit youtube zu Problemen kommen. Ist vom Video etc abhängig. Bei core17 WUs(eine bestimmte Art) kann ich z.b. Keine youtube Videos gucken weil dann der PC-abstürzt


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. Februar 2016)

XeT schrieb:


> Nvidia gpus brauchen einen cpu Thread im falten zu können.


Ist das bei mir so????



XeT schrieb:


> Wenn dir cpu nun zusätzlich mit den restlichen 3 Threads faltet kann es mit youtube zu Problemen kommen. Ist vom Video etc abhängig. Bei core17 WUs(eine bestimmte Art) kann ich z.b. Keine youtube Videos gucken weil dann der PC-abstürzt


Das ist mir egal, wenn ich Büro bin, kann der Rechner zu hause falten, was das Zeug hält, wenn ch Schlafe auch und wenn ichz wischendrin das Falten mal 1-2h unterbrechen, wird das Stamford auch überleben.

Ich fasse zusammen, die Einstellung ist sinnvoll so wie sie ist?


----------



## Mr.Knister (1. Februar 2016)

Finish muss man nach jeder Pause neu drücken.

Es gibt auch noch pause-on-start=true als Client-Option. Damit wird der Autostart nicht verhindert, aber immerhin nicht ungefragt eine frische WU geholt.

Den Autostart kann man vielleicht in msconfig.msc unter "Systemstart" abstellen.


----------



## Amigafan (1. Februar 2016)

*@Kusarr*

1. Wenn ein Video läuft während die GPU faltet, können sich beide Programme "in die Quere" kommen.
Daher mein Tipp:
Schalte im Browser die "Hardwarebeschleunigung " aus (im FF z. B. unter "Einstellungen / Erweitert /Hardwarebeschleunigung verwenden, wenn verfügbar" abwählen) .

2. Um das ungefragte Weiterfalten oder den automatschen Start einer Work Unit nach dem Hochfahren des Systems  zu verhindern, mußt Du nur das Flag: *pause-on-start=true* setzen - so startet zwar der Client, aber weder die CPU noch die GPU starten - beide verbleiben im Modus: *Pause* und starten erst nach dem Drücken des Buttons "*Fold*".
Das geschieht im Clienten entweder:
  - für *jeden Slot* einzeln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
 - oder *global für alle Slots* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 
Nur eine Möglichkeit (je Slot/ global) ist nötig.

Jeweils das "OK" betätigen und dann abspeichern.
Es ist also* keine Neuinstallation notwendig.*


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. Februar 2016)

Warum und wozu muss ich Finish drücken? Der Rechner soll doch 24h falten?


----------



## Kashura (1. Februar 2016)

XeT schrieb:


> hm?
> eine zwangsstörung?



ja die drückt sich unter anderem auch in einem starken Hang zur Symmetrie aus. Eine Zahl wie 60000784 ist da unangenehm anzuschauen. Ein sehr guter Freund von mir hat das und der rückt immer Bilder gerade und so was


----------



## XeT (1. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Warum und wozu muss ich Finish drücken? Der Rechner soll doch 24h falten?



für den fall das du das nicht möchtest. Drückst du finish werden keine neuen WUs geladen. Entweder es wird zu ende gefallt oder aus Fehlern wird die WU abgebrochen. In beiden Fällen gibt es aber keine neue WU.


----------



## Amigafan (1. Februar 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> . . .
> 
> Das würde bedeuten, es gibt bei den 0x21er keine CPU-Limit mehr? Aber gut, bei denen hatten wir das Prob nie. Die 0x18er haben das Problem. Wann kommt denn da was? Hier wäre es ein Fortschritt.



Ich will Dich ja nicht enttäuschen, aber ich vermute einmal, dass sich für die älteren GPU-Cores 17 bzw. 18 nichts mehr ändern wird.
Trotz allem bedeutet es - aufgrund der "hervorragenden Programmierarbeit" seitens *nVIDIA* (mindestens) einen CPU-Core pro GPU freizulassen.

Meine persönlichen Einstellungen sähen dann etwa so aus (rein auf GPU-PPD optimiert):
 - bei einer faltenden GPU 2 CPU-Cores freihalten (auch für die Multi-Core-Fähigkeit des GPU-Core21)
 - bei zwei faltenden GPU´s 3 CPU-Coresfreihalten
 - bei drei und mehr GPU´s 4 CPU-Cores freihalten.


----------



## brooker (1. Februar 2016)

... die Enttäuschung ist leider trotzdem da. Aber gut. Wann kommt denn die neue WU-Generation, wenn es sich für die 0x17er und 0x18er nicht mehr lohnt? Oder wird es in der Zukunft ausschließlich nur noch 0x21er geben? 


Zu Deinen persönlichen Einstellung. Schön, dass wir nun übereinkommen  

Bitte lass mich noch was anmerken: Aus dem "One Million PPD-Folder" Erfahrungen kann ich sagen, dass bei 3 und mehr NVidia-GPU`s mindestens 1,5 Threads zur Verfügung stehen sollten. Sonst geht es ins Limit. Wir haben aktuell das Problem, dass wir mit 5x 970GTX OC nicht proportional mehr PPDs erreichen, als mit 2 oder 3. Das heißt, wir gehen da ins Limit. Dank Spezial-Board mit extra Lanes, sollte das nicht der Grund sein. Ich vermute, dass die CPU bei 5 parallel gesetzten WUs nicht mehr hinterher kommt. Auch die Zwangszuweisung reißt das nicht mehr raus. Wir haben dafür zu wenig Kerne 

Ich hoffe, dass wir unter Linux dem ein wenig entgegen wirken können. Eigentlich sind gut 2 Millionen PPDs, mit den richtigen WUs, drin.


----------



## mattinator (1. Februar 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> Aus dem "One Million PPD-Folder" Erfahrungen kann ich sagen, dass bei 3 und mehr NVidia-GPU`s mindestens 1,5 Threads zur Verfügung stehen sollten. Sonst geht es ins Limit. Wir haben aktuell das Problem, dass wir mit 5x 970GTX OC nicht proportional mehr PPDs erreichen, als mit 2 oder 3. Das heißt, wir gehen da ins Limit. Dank Spezial-Board mit extra Lanes, sollte das nicht der Grund sein. Ich vermute, dass die CPU bei 5 parallel gesetzten WUs nicht mehr hinterher kommt. Auch die Zwangszuweisung reißt das nicht mehr raus. *Wir haben dafür zu wenig Kerne*



Wie wär's denn damit: Intel Xeon E5-2658, 8x 2.10GHz, Sockel 2011, tray (CM8062101042805) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ? 
EDIT: oder besser der hier Intel Xeon E5-2697 v2, 12x 2.70GHz, Sockel 2011-0, boxed (BX80635E52697V2) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland, steht bei ASUS in der CPU-Liste für das Board (P9X79-E WS | Motherboards | ASUS Global).


----------



## brooker (1. Februar 2016)

@hansi: oben links "configure"; dann siehst Du die "Folding Slots" - bei Dir CPU und GPU, GPU markieren und unten auf "remove" klicken + "save"  ... fertig 

Wobei Du mit 6 Threads auch gut mit der CPU falten kannst und was rumkommt. Jeder Rechner zählt! 

So stellst Du 6 Threads für die CPU ein: 

Wie oben beschrieben, nur doppelklick auf die CPU, im Feld " the number of CPU treads ..." 6 eintragen, "ok" + save ... fertig


----------



## Amigafan (1. Februar 2016)

*@brooker*


1. Schon wieder eine neue WU-Generation - eventuell mit neuem Core?
Dass könnte höchstens passieren, wenn neue GPU´s herauskommen . . . 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber - Core21 ist noch nicht ausgereizt (es fehlt noch die schon mal vorhandene PME-Unterstützung). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. Ich vermute mal, dass - trotz des Spezial-MoBos - ein Problem die Auslastung der PCIe-Lanes darstellt.
Es sind zwar"mehr" nutzbare Lanes vorhanden, nur erfolgt das "Mehr" duch Lane-Switching - die zur Verfügung stehende Bandbreite zum Prozessor bleibt aber gleich und könnte das "drosselnde Moment" sein.
Oder - was wesentlich schlimmer wäre - der GPU-Treiber . . .

Wie sieht denn beim Falten mit 5 GPU´s die Auslastung des Prozessors aus?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Februar 2016)

Kusarr schrieb:


> bei cpu änder ich die -1 zu ner 3
> bei gpu add ich unten "client-type"+"advanced"?!





XeT schrieb:


> Stell die cpu mal anstelle von -1 auf 2.


Stimmt, 2 bei der CPU (hab es noch nicht verinnerlicht das es sich mit Version 0.0.17 bei Core21 geändert hat ) 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ist das bei mir so????


Ja. Wenn du es nicht machst, bekommt die GPU nicht genug schnell neu Daten zum falten und wird dadurch ausgebremst > PPD-Verlust von 30% wegen CPU-Limitierung sind leider nicht ungewöhnliches.


----------



## brooker (1. Februar 2016)

@Amiga: die CPU liegt so bei ca. 70% bei 5 GPUs, jedoch könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass bei 5x0x18, das anders aussieht. Die Lanes kommen per Zusatz-Controller und somit sollte es eigentlich keine Limit durch Lanes geben. Ich sehe noch einiges an Potenzial (USB3.0 ausmachen und alles was nicht gebötigt wird und Lanes frisst), aber Löbi ist gerade sehr im Stress und bekommt die Maschine nicht ans Netz. Somit kann ich selbst per TV nix machen.


----------



## Amigafan (1. Februar 2016)

Entschuldige - aber auch die Zusatz-Kontroller müssen auf die max. vorhandenen 40 PCIe-3.0-Lanes der CPU zugreifen - was diese benötigen, um weitere GPU´s anzubinden, wird woanders "weggenommen".
Daher: grundsätzlich Alles ausschalten, was nicht benötigt wird!

Wie sieht die Ram-Ausstattung und Auslastung aus?



BTW:

Mein "Doppel-GPU-Linux-1-Mio-PPD-Falter" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  läuft nur testweise - eventuell gönne ich ihm noch ein Kernel/Treiberupdate - auf jeden Fall ein NT-Update!
Denn - das System wird derzeit  nur von einem  580W-Nt versorgt und läuft bei 95-98% Auslastung - aber stabil (beQuiet E9  Straight Power 580W Gold)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ratzefummel (1. Februar 2016)

Wie sehr profitiert das CPU-Folden eigentlich von der Bandbreite? Kann ich mir das als quasi-synthetischen Benchmark a la Cinebench vorstellen? Der reagiert ja im Falle des 5820k, bzw. der Haswells generell, besonders auf das OC des Uncoretaktes.
Würde mich mal interessieren, wie da die Ausbeute so ist. Auf die Schnelle konnte ich das leider noch nicht selbst testen, würde ich die Tage dann allerdings nachholen.


----------



## brooker (1. Februar 2016)

@ratzefummel: Du zielst sicher auf RAM OC und FSB ab. Wir haben die Erfahrung gemacht, dass sich das durchaus positiv auswirkt.

@Amiga: habe bereits mit dem Gedanken gespielt eine 980Ti + 970 gepaart an meinem BQ DP pro 550W zu betreiben. Das wäre sicher zu viel der guten Auslastung, deshalb hab ich es gelassen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Februar 2016)

Schon wieder ne Nullrunde beim Punkteupdate und das jetzt wo es unübersichtlich wird.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. Februar 2016)

Wie groß sind eigentlich durchschnittlich die WUs? Jetzt schaute ich vom Büro aus immer schön nach neuen gefalteten WUs, und es kamen stündlich neue Ergebnisse rein. So ein paar Sorgen machen ich mir um den kleinen schon, immerhin musste der arme Knecht noch nie ohne mich im Haus durchrechnen, und dann kam stundlang nix mehr? Treiber abgestürzt, Rechner abgefalkelt, Haus eingestürzt???? Neeee, der rechnet seit 6h und braucht noch 4  Ist das häufig so, dass es WUs mit 140.000 Punkten gibt?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (1. Februar 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> . . .
> @Amiga: habe bereits mit dem Gedanken gespielt eine 980Ti + 970 gepaart an meinem BQ DP pro 550W zu betreiben. Das wäre sicher zu viel der guten Auslastung, deshalb hab ich es gelassen.



Es kommt ja auch darauf an, ob das NT entsprechende Anschlüsse (Art und Anzahl) aufweist - mein NT tut das:  
4x PCIe-Stecker 6+2, 4x 12V-Rail, davon 2x18A und 2x 20A belastbar (Gersamt: 47A), ausreichend Anschlüsse für Laufwerke/Festplatten, ausreichende Belastbarkeit bei 12V (564 W) . . .

Wenn die Leistungsaufnahme dann bei 550-560 W liegt, muß es das aushalten können . . .


----------



## brooker (1. Februar 2016)

@meine LieblingsUserin: die Größe von WUs kann stark variieren: es geht nach Atomen, die kleinsten haben 264 Atome, die größten über1.3Mio ... mach Dir keine Sorgen, alles wird gut!

@Amiga: 

das Effizienz (bei 230V): 	92%
80 Plus Zertifikat: 	80+ Gold
+3,3V: 	25 Ampere
+5V: 	25 Ampere
+5Vsb: 	3 Ampere
+12V1: 	20 Ampere
+12V2: 	20 Ampere
+12V3: 	25 Ampere
+12V4: 	25 Ampere
-12V: 	0.5 Ampere
Anschlüsse: 	1x ATX 20/24pol, 2x ATX12V 4+4pol, 1x ATX12V 8pol, 1x PCI Express 6pol, 4x PCI Express 6+2pol, 1x 3.5 Zoll, 7x 5.25 Zoll, 9x SATA
Kabelmanagement: 	Modular
Besonderheiten: 	4 externe Luefteranschluesse, active PFC, AMD Crossfire, EuP / ErP ready, Haswell C6/C7 Low-Power States, Overclocking Schalter

Grundsätzlich passt das, denke ich. Ist mir aber doch zu weit am Limit. Wenn mal wieder mehr Zeit ist, probiere ich das einfach mal aus.


----------



## mattinator (1. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ist das häufig so, dass es WUs mit 140.000 Punkten gibt?


Mal so, mal so. Mein letztes und einziges 9210-er Projekt hatte ich am 19.12., aber es gibt auch andere von der Größe.


----------



## XeT (1. Februar 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> @ratzefummel: Du zielst sicher auf RAM OC und FSB ab. Wir haben die Erfahrung gemacht, dass sich das durchaus positiv auswirkt.
> 
> @Amiga: habe bereits mit dem Gedanken gespielt eine 980Ti + 970 gepaart an meinem BQ DP pro 550W zu betreiben. Das wäre sicher zu viel der guten Auslastung, deshalb hab ich es gelassen.



980 und 980ti ziehen bei mir direkt aus der dose 450Watt mit dem 4460


----------



## brooker (1. Februar 2016)

... hmm, das spricht für einen Test!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Februar 2016)

@*interessierterUser*:
Hohe Punktzahl ist nicht alles wenn die PPD trotzdem nicht sehr hoch sind.
2 Beispiele von heute berechnet von meiner Titan X:
P9205 gab 149'380Punkte bei 721kPPD
P9167 gab 48'215Punkte bei 968kPPD 

Übrigens, 10h sind doch keine grosse WU-Dauer  > wir kennen da noch ganz andere Kaliber:
BigSMP P8104 mit 23h um bei den aktuellen Projekten zu bleiben.


----------



## XeT (2. Februar 2016)

Ich hab mir mal down/upload angeguckt. Pro WU waren es 6-10mb download und 10mb upload. Also kann man 100-200mb pro Tag bei 24/7 rechnen nutzt man eine starke gpu, langsamere natürlich weniger. Gibt nur große wus  sind es eher 40-80mb. 

Die extremen unterschiede machen es halt schwer aussagen zu treffen.


----------



## Kashura (2. Februar 2016)

was haltet ihr davon, wenn ich meine alte GPU hier im Marktplatz mit Rabatt für F@H User verticke sobald Polaris raus kommt und was wird? So könnte ich vielleicht doppelt helfen. Normal würde ich meine alten GPU's nicht verkaufen (man weiß ja nie), aber in der Realität habe ich noch nie eine gebraucht


----------



## XeT (2. Februar 2016)

Du kannst auch einfach Vorankündigung. So hab ich auch dir 980 von arcdaniel erstanden. Bin halt dann direkt rein und hab meinen Bedarf gemeldet. Je nach gpu wirst du hier auch direkt einen interessierten finden. Aber am ende entscheidest du eh wem du es verkaufst.


----------



## FlyingPC (2. Februar 2016)

Ich würde dann wahrscheinlich die Grafikkarte nehmen. Das ist doch eine R9 390 oder?


----------



## Kashura (2. Februar 2016)

ja das ist die 390 von Sapphire ohne Backplate. Würde die für einen aktiven Falter unter Marktpreis raus geben dann  Bis jetzt natürlich reine Theorie da ich nicht weiß wann eine geeignete Polaris GPU für mein System kommt. Ich schätze mitte diesen Jahres? Aber ich wünsche mir eine Karte die etwas mehr Leistung bringt bei niedrigerem Verbrauch. Sowas wie die Nano nur nicht für das Geld xD


----------



## FlyingPC (2. Februar 2016)

Wer noch mehr Power brauch, ab 18:00 Uhr gibt es eine R9 390X von XFX bei ZackZack: ZackZack - das Liveshoppingportal


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Februar 2016)

Hab ihr gesehen wer gerade auf Platz 20 der "Top 20 Producers" unseres Team ist? > 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *picar81_4711*


----------



## FlyingPC (2. Februar 2016)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Hab ihr gesehen wer gerade auf Platz 20 der "Top 20 Producers" unseres Team ist? >
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Willkommen zurück picar81_4711!


----------



## Amigafan (2. Februar 2016)

Die "Sucht" hat wieder die Oberhand gewonnen    - hallo picar81_4711


----------



## brooker (2. Februar 2016)

... ich brauche Unterstützung beim Event. Es müssen noch alle inaktiven Falter mit einem Standardtext, der bereits vorhanden ist, angeschrieben werden. Wer kann mir unter die Arme greifen. Bitte per PN melden. Danke.

PC Games Hardware Individual Users List - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Kashura (3. Februar 2016)

also ab heute würde ich im Web Control auf "Cancer" stellen für die Aktion morgen ja? Hab da noch nie was dran gemacht sorry für die wahrscheinlich sehr offensichtliche Frage xD

edit: mal eine andere Frage: kann ich beim Falten mit AMD Karten zusätzlich nacl über Chrome laufen lassen? Meine CPU wird ja kaum beansprucht oder?

edit 2: und wenn ja was gibt da eine WU an Punkten circa? (125 gerade gelesen xD)


----------



## Don Dogma (3. Februar 2016)

Hallo liebe Mitfalter, ich habe eine kurze Frage zur Beruhigung meiner Lebensgefährtin: Wieviel Datenvolumen umfasst das Down- und Uploaden einer WU? Ich meine mehr als nen Appel und nen Ei wird da doch nicht hinundher geschoben oder? Zwar reagiert der FF merklich langsamer bei FULL aber das liegt ja eher an der Auslastung von CPU/GPU als an der Internetleitung.  Zum surfen kann man ja auf Mittel stellen und dann sollte es ja wieder fluppen. mit dem Seitenaufbau.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Februar 2016)

Don Dogma schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Mitfalter, ich habe eine kurze Frage zur Beruhigung meiner Lebensgefährtin: Wieviel Datenvolumen umfasst das Down- und Uploaden einer WU? Ich meine mehr als nen Appel und nen Ei wird da doch nicht hinundher geschoben oder? Zwar reagiert der FF merklich langsamer bei FULL aber das liegt ja eher an der Auslastung von CPU/GPU als an der Internetleitung.  Zum surfen kann man ja auf Mittel stellen und dann sollte es ja wieder fluppen. mit dem Seitenaufbau.
> 
> Liebe Grüße



... guckst du hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...-pcgh-folding-home-thread-ii-post8004738.html

Und - btw - zum surfen habe ich noch nie auf* MITTEL *gestellt


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Februar 2016)

Kashura schrieb:


> also ab heute würde ich im Web Control auf "Cancer" stellen für die Aktion morgen ja? Hab da noch nie was dran gemacht sorry für die wahrscheinlich sehr offensichtliche Frage xD
> 
> edit: mal eine andere Frage: kann ich beim Falten mit AMD Karten zusätzlich nacl über Chrome laufen lassen? Meine CPU wird ja kaum beansprucht oder?
> 
> edit 2: und wenn ja was gibt da eine WU an Punkten circa? (125 gerade gelesen xD)


Frage 1: Client auf "Cancer" einstellen > Ja (hoffentlich hat es genug Krebsprojekte für alle da )
Edit 1: Ausprobieren > siehst ja schnell an den PPD ob deine AMD ausgebremst wird.
Edit 2: 125Punkte/WU ist korrekt.


----------



## ratzefummel (3. Februar 2016)

Bekommt jeder User eine eigene ID? Ich habe nämlich auf meiner Seite (Link) zwei Reiter stehen, der obere ist meine aktueller, der passt auch ungefähr. Der untere ist mir unbekannt, und von 2003. 

Edith: Meine 11 WU ist durch. Bin also dabei.


----------



## brooker (3. Februar 2016)

... ja, es bekommt jeder eine.  Nun gehts ab!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Februar 2016)

Da hat wohl einer mal kurz unter dem gleichen Namen gefaltet.


----------



## Amigafan (3. Februar 2016)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Frage 1: Client auf "Cancer" einstellen > Ja (hoffentlich hat es genug Krebsprojekte für alle da )
> . . .



Sorry, wenn ich Euch enttäuschen muß - die Auswahl ist noch immer nicht relevant für die erhaltenen Projekte, da noch nicht in der Work-Server-Software implementiert.
Und - ob das jemals passiert, steht noch in den Sternen . . .


----------



## ratzefummel (3. Februar 2016)

Das war's dann also mit der Punktejagd zum Event,- meine GPU hat sich gerade verabschiedet...
Die kommt aus dem Idle nicht mehr heraus, Spannung ist auf Minimum, Taktraten sind ganz unten, und fiept wie Sau. 
Sobald ein Hauch von Last anliegt, gibts 'nen Bluescreen, und jetzt flackert der Bildschirm auch noch leicht. Echt ungünstiger Zeitpunkt. 

Edit: Dann wird eben eisern CPU-gefoldet!


----------



## FlyingPC (3. Februar 2016)

Das ist natürlich sehr schade. Aber CPU-folden ist auch gut!


----------



## brooker (3. Februar 2016)

... Moment, starte den Rechner mal neu und dann sehen wir weiter.


----------



## ratzefummel (3. Februar 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> ... Moment, starte den Rechner mal neu und dann sehen wir weiter.


Hab' ich schon versucht. Treiber sauber deinstalliert, wieder installiert. Stock-Settings geladen. Backup-Bios an der Karte umgestellt. Hat alles bisher nichts geholfen. Gehe mal davon aus, dass die Spannungsversorgung einen weg hat, und die Karte nicht mehr genug anlegen kann. Wäre auch der Gedanke des EVGA Supports. (Erstaunlich wie fix die zu so später Stunde noch sind. )
Verändere ich die Spannung über die Software, ändert sich nichts, es wird gleich viel ausgegeben, das Fiepen wird dann allerdings unerträglich.

Edit: Werde die Karte dann morgen mal an einen weiteren Rechner ausprobieren, und so lange eine Ersatzkarte verbauen.


----------



## brooker (3. Februar 2016)

... was war das für eine Karte? Unter Luft oder Wasser?


----------



## ratzefummel (3. Februar 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> ... was war das für eine Karte? Unter Luft oder Wasser?


EVGA 780 Classified, mittlerweile unter Wasser.


----------



## brooker (3. Februar 2016)

... hmm, ok. SpaWa und MosFets auch unter Wasser?


----------



## ratzefummel (3. Februar 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> ... hmm, ok. SpaWa und MosFets auch unter Wasser?


Komplett. Ist der originale Wasserkühler von EVGA, der Hydro Copper.


----------



## brooker (3. Februar 2016)

... ok. Dann hilft nur einschicken. Schade.


----------



## ratzefummel (3. Februar 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> ... ok. Dann hilft nur einschicken. Schade.


Wirklich. War eine super Karte, und übertaktet lief die immer noch richtig flott.
Die Garantie ist leider rum, am 07.01.2016 .

Wie dem auch sei, je nachdem wie gut ich das organisiert bekomme, wird dann die Ersatzkarte folden.
Die CPU wird auf jeden Fall wie bisher nebenbei ackern. Zur Zeit mit 10 Threads, da ich zum Zocken erstaunlicherweise nicht mehr brauche.
Trotzdem vielen Dank.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Februar 2016)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Sorry, wenn ich Euch enttäuschen muß - die Auswahl ist noch immer nicht relevant für die erhaltenen Projekte, da noch nicht in der Work-Server-Software implementiert.
> Und - ob das jemals passiert, steht noch in den Sternen . . .


Die sollen mal endlich in die Gänge kommen oder so ehrlich sein und die Funktion wieder rausnehmen! 


@Ratzefummel: Mein Beileid


----------



## Kashura (4. Februar 2016)

hmm der Rechner lief die ganze Nacht aber gab keine Punkte  Ich glaube da ist etwas schief gelaufen


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Februar 2016)

Kashura schrieb:


> hmm der Rechner lief die ganze Nacht aber gab keine Punkte  Ich glaube da ist etwas schief gelaufen



Schau dir die log's an - da steht alles


----------



## Kashura (4. Februar 2016)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Schau dir die log's an - da steht alles



geht nicht bin ja auf der Arbeit xD


----------



## Uwe64LE (4. Februar 2016)

Ich leg heute ne Nullrunde hin. Erst nach langer Zeit mal wieder mit Core17 bestraft und dann:


> 05:38:30:WU00:FS01:Upload complete05:38:30:WU00:FS01:Server responded WORK_QUIT (404)
> 05:38:30:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Server did not like results, dumping


Wunderbar


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Februar 2016)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Ich leg heute ne Nullrunde hin. Erst nach langer Zeit mal wieder mit Core17 bestraft und dann:
> 
> Wunderbar



Ja, echt suuuuper - gelle ??


----------



## brooker (4. Februar 2016)

... Uwe, nicht ärgern. Alles wird besser bis gut


----------



## Kashura (4. Februar 2016)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Ich leg heute ne Nullrunde hin. Erst nach langer Zeit mal wieder mit Core17 bestraft und dann:
> 
> Wunderbar



hatte ich auch 2 mal die Nacht  Da lässt man den Knecht einmal 24 Stunden laufen und dann sowas xD


----------



## Uwe64LE (4. Februar 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> ... Uwe, nicht ärgern. Alles wird besser bis gut



Wie heißt es doch so schön:

Glücklich ist, wer vergisst, was nicht mehr zu ändern ist.


----------



## Guckler (4. Februar 2016)

Soo endlich Zuhause, seperater Stromzähler hängt vor den 3 PC's dann mal los 
Eine GT635m statt eines i7-3632QM rechnen lassen macht wahrescheinlich wenig Sinn oder?, weil beides geht im Blick auf die Temps nicht.


----------



## XeT (4. Februar 2016)

Ich melde kurz: Aufgrund vom Fasching penn ich heute auf Arbeit und kann falt-technisch nix machen. Die frau hat auf aufgrund der Lüfter alles abgestellt -.-. War alles bei 70% morgen 13:30Falte ich weiter. Sry für die dann letzten 24h wenn ich Schreibfehler drin habe morgen sind sie raus


----------



## brooker (4. Februar 2016)

... hellau ... viel Spaß


----------



## FlyingPC (4. Februar 2016)

Viel Spaß und Hellau!
Habe heute noch einen Freund überredet bekommen, dem werde ich wahrscheinlich morgen per Teamviewer den Client einrichten. Er hat einen I5-2500k und eine GTX 650ti.

Eine Thread der CPU für die GPU freilassen oder mehr?


----------



## brooker (4. Februar 2016)

... bitte 2 frei lassen und CPU nicht einbinden.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Februar 2016)

Guckler schrieb:


> Eine GT635m statt eines i7-3632QM rechnen lassen macht wahrescheinlich wenig Sinn oder?


Da die GT635m ne Fermi ist, wirst du mit dem i7 mehr erfalten können.


----------



## blaubär (5. Februar 2016)

So, mein Rechner faltet, bin das Wochenende Snowboarden, aber lass brav weiterrechnen und kann per Teamviewer alles überwachen - hoffentlich klappts! 
Toll das einige mitmachen und uns hoffentlich noch etwas länger erhalten bleiben


----------



## Kashura (5. Februar 2016)

Wow 25 mio Punkte gestern. Das ist eine Menge Leute!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Februar 2016)

Kashura schrieb:


> Wow 25 mio Punkte gestern. Das ist eine Menge Leute!


Da kommt noch mehr > das letzte Punkteupdate das um 7Uhr ist fehlt noch.


----------



## Kashura (5. Februar 2016)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Da kommt noch mehr > das letzte Punkteupdate das um 7Uhr ist fehlt noch.



29 Millionen


----------



## Stefan84 (5. Februar 2016)

So solls ja auch sein 

Aber: wenn die Faltwoche dann vorüber ist, werde ich erstmal mein Engagement für unbestimmte Zeit sehr weit nach unten schrauben, denn evtl. steht bald schon wieder ein Umzug wegen Baustellenlärm an  Ok, die Wohnung ist nur einen Eingang weiter und 3 Etagen höher, aber was muss das muss. Man gönnt sich ja nicht jedes Jahr ne neue Penthouse-Wohnung 

Insgesamt habe ich jetzt in einem Jahr allein für den Rechenknecht 1.739 kWh verbraten...


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Februar 2016)

Stefan84 schrieb:


> ... Insgesamt habe ich jetzt in einem Jahr allein für den Rechenknecht 1.739 kWh verbraten...



Nur?? - du Glücklicher


----------



## FlyingPC (5. Februar 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> ... bitte 2 frei lassen und CPU nicht einbinden.



Also nur Mit der GPU folden?


----------



## brooker (5. Februar 2016)

... ja, nur mit GPU folden.


----------



## JeansOn (5. Februar 2016)

Mag ja sein, daß ich nun einen alten Hut liste:

https://folding.stanford.edu/home/the-software/

aber interessant ist das für alle, die Statistiken lieben. 
Geordnet nach OS, CPU, GPU ...

Rechts oben unter "Help us reach 1,000,000!" auf eine der kleinen Zahlen klicken.
Wer es nicht kennt, dem wünsche ich dann ein bischen Spaß an der netten Information.


----------



## kampfschaaaf (5. Februar 2016)

Booh,
den Start der Aktion verpaßt!

Ist mir irgendwie durch die Lappen gegangen... Aber jetzt wird mitgefaltet. Dieses Mal aber nicht mit 5 Rechnern, sondern nur mit 2 Rechnern. Einer rennt jetzt seit fast 24h und der andere muß noch durch die Wartung, der kommt dann heute Nacht dazu. Die beiden könnten zusammen ca. 770k pro Tag schaffen

MfG


----------



## brooker (5. Februar 2016)

Hallo Kampfschaaaf, schön das Du wieder dabei bist  ... hey, besser ein wenig später, als nie. Bin gespannt, ob Du die 770k packst    ... was ist den aus den anderen Rechnern geworden?


----------



## FlyingPC (5. Februar 2016)

So der Rechner meines Freundes läuft mit dem NaCl-Client. Im normalen hätte ich nicht so viele WUs gemacht!


----------



## Gysi1901 (5. Februar 2016)

Ich hab heute auch mal wieder meinen Laptop per NaCl arbeiten lassen. Leider musste ich endgültig einsehen, dass es so keinen Sinn hat. Die CPU ist nach fünf Minuten auf 80 Grad, sodass ich immer wieder an der Last rumfummeln muss. Ich finde es wundervoll, wie Ihr Euch für die Forschung einsetzt. Im Moment setze ich mein Tablet ein, was leider dem Team nicht zu Gute kommen kann. Aber ich fiebere bei der Jagd nach Punkten mit und wenn ich mal wieder einen Desktop-PC habe, werd ich ihn dauerhaft laufen lassen!


----------



## XeT (5. Februar 2016)

WO ich gerade wieder beim Falten zocke (zum glück gibt's derzueit fast keine core17), kam ich wieder auf die Idee einen Beitrag falten/zocken zu  machen. 
Besteht da generell bedarf an Benchmarks etc?=


----------



## kampfschaaaf (5. Februar 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> Hallo Kampfschaaaf, schön das Du wieder dabei bist  ... hey, besser ein wenig später, als nie. Bin gespannt, ob Du die 770k packst    ... was ist den aus den anderen Rechnern geworden?



Merci,

zerlegt, verkauft, umgebaut, ... momentan ist nur 

- ein 1366er Dual-CPU-Server mit einer 7970 und 
- ein 4790K mit fetter GTX 
am Start.

wenn der Server durchhält, die beiden W5590 kamen erst heute, dann ist es gut, bisher lassen sich da nur 150k rauskitzeln, das sieht bei der GTX ganz anders aus. Möglicherweise muß das Sys erst mal Luft holen...
Ich könnte noch ein AMD-Sys laufen lassen, habe aber keine adäquate GraKa dafür. Ich denke mal, schlimmstenfalls, kann ich von meinen euphorisch veranschlagten 770k mal eben 100k abziehen. Aber abwarten!

Viel Spaß noch beim "heizen"
- kampfschaaaf -

edit
jetzt sind es schon estimated 235k + 540k
war also doch realistisch, mit den 770k...
und die 150k könnten an den GRIFTs in D3 gelegen haben...


----------



## arcDaniel (6. Februar 2016)

Ich bin auch noch immer dabei und mein System faltet auch seit Aktionsstart ununterbrochen (eigentlich wie imme, in der letzten Zeit).

Ich habe im Moment so viel stress, dass wenn ich mal kurz nichts zu tun habe, nicht mal Lust habe irgendwas am PC zu zocken oder was zu tun, was die PPD runterzieht... einfach nur mal etwas Ruhe haben...

Ich habe auch den Überblick im Moment ganz verloren, deshalb: Wie läuft es denn mit der Aktion bis jetzt, in sehr kurzen Worten? Danke


----------



## brooker (6. Februar 2016)

Moin. Die Aktion läuft vom 04.-10.02.2016.  Heute ist der 3. Tag. 
Hoffe, dass der Stress bei Dir schnell weniger wird. Danke, dass du trotz allem dabei bist


----------



## XeT (6. Februar 2016)

244 Falter 4,5-5mios im 3h takt


----------



## Rarek (6. Februar 2016)

gz für die 35,5 mio gestern ^^


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Februar 2016)

@interessierterUser (bezogen auf den Beitrag http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...0335-/119786-eine-wuerdigung-post8014795.html):
Ich will in *keinsterweise* die Leistung der entsprechende Falter herab setzten, aber diese rein auf die Anzahl WU's beschränkte Sichtweise funktioniert nicht. 

Wenn ich die von dir erwähnten Falter anschaue fällt eins auf > es sind fast alle reine NaCl-Falter (pro WU 125Punkte).
Was heisst das jetzt konkret:
 Die meisten die NaCl falten sind keine 24/7-Falter, weil es kleine WU's sind und man den Rechner nicht stundenlang falten lassen muss bis diese endlich durch sind > gut für zwischendurch. 


 Wieso wurde das Punktesystem eingeführt?
 Es wurde eingeführt um die Falter dazu zu animieren mehr WU's abliefern in dem sie den natürliche Sammelinstinkt des Menschen ansprechen und ihnen als Belohnung Punkte geben. 


 Angenommen mal man würde das Punktesystem komplett entfernen, was würde übrig bleiben?
 80% der Falter schmeissen hin.
 10% werden Patrioten sein (für die gute Sache).
 Die letzten 10% würden als ehemalige Punktesammler anfangen WU's zu sammeln > Wo bekommt man in kürzester Zeit die meisten WU's? > NaCl's!
Und schon haben wir wieder zwei neue Probleme:
 1. 80% weniger Faltleistung durch verlassen den Projekts.
 2. Die WU-Sammler werden keine grossen WU's falten, da sie praktisch nichts davon haben werden > Extrembeispiel bezogen auf meinen Faltserver: 1X P8108 (23h) gegen 253 NaCl-WU's in 23h 


 Das grosse Problem des aktuellen Punktesystem ist dass seit der Einführung der Bonuspunkte (QRB) das ganze System aus dem Gleichgewicht gekommen weil das Punktegleichgewicht zwischen den einzelnen Projekten überhaupt nicht mehr stimmt. 

 Ich habe es schon mehrfach gesagt:
 Man sollte zum alten Fixpunktesystem zurückkehren und die Punkte am Rechnenaufwand der WU's anpassen > wer mehr Punkte haben will muss mehr WU's abliefern. 

 Wie stelle ich mir das vor zur Berechnung der Fixpunkte:
 Faltdauer und Punkte skalieren mit 1:1 plus einen Bonus von 5% pro Stunde Faltdauer.

Ich rechne jetzt mal mit 10'000Basispunkten.

 Beispiel:
 Faltdauer 1h = 10'500Punkte (+5%)
 Faltdauer 2h = 21'000Punkte (+10%)
 Faltdauer 4h = 42'000Punkte (+20%)
 Faltdauer 10h = 150'000Punkte (+50%)

 Wieso der Bonus bei der Faltdauer?
 Ohne Bonus gekuppelt an die Faltdauer werden die grossen Projekte zu uninteressant.


kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> die beiden W5590 kamen erst heute, dann ist es gut, bisher lassen sich da nur 150k rauskitzeln, das sieht bei der GTX ganz anders aus.


War bei mir auch der Grund wieso meine beiden Xeons seit dem letzten Umbau auch nicht mehr mitfalten.


----------



## Rarek (6. Februar 2016)

das mit den Fixpunkten ist glaub ich bei BOINC so wie du es da beschreibst ^^ (auch)


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Februar 2016)

Hallo A-Meier-PS3,

ich wollte Deinen Würdigungsstrang keinesfalls durcheinander bringen und es war nur eine einmalige Idee, denn wenn ich sehe, dass ich nach gut 50WUs eine Million 'Punkte hatte und andere über 3000 WUs erledigt haben, wollte ich deren Einsatz zumindest an Faltwochen wie der aktuellen ins Licht stellen. Ich sehe nur, dass meine i5-4670K CPU auch immer 1-5h für 1000-4000 Gummipunkte an einer WU faltet. Die schnellen Punkte des NaCL-Clint waren mir so nicht bewußt. Danke für die Erklärung und ich stimme Dir in der Bewertung der Situation zu.
hier mein Punkte, und die CPU muss lange rechnen: KakaoStats

Mein größter Respekt gilt weiterhin den Foristen, die an der täglichen Millionengrenze schrappen oder gar weit drüber liegen. Ich will mir gar nicht vorstellen, wieviele Grafikkarten und zu welchen Kosten bei Euch rechnen müssen. Das ist wirklicher Einsatz.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Februar 2016)

@interessierterUser:
Nur so zur Info:
Dreh die Uhr mal 14 Monate zurück, da hat mein Server mit den BigWU's (Vorgänger-Projekt der BigSMP's (schau mal in den Thread Serverwahn) mit 3 WU (!) eine Mio erfaltet.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Februar 2016)

Ja, der Wahnsinn! 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/folding-home-pcgh-team-70335-/240944-faltserver-e5-2687w-es.html


----------



## Amigafan (6. Februar 2016)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @interessierterUser:
> Nur so zur Info:
> Dreh die Uhr mal 14 Monate zurück, da hat mein Server mit den BigWU's (Vorgänger-Projekt der BigSMP's (schau mal in den Thread Serverwahn) mit 3 WU (!) eine Mio erfaltet.



Jetzt geht das mit Grafikkarten noch einfacher:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XeT (6. Februar 2016)

Endlich wurde gute WUs 1,12mio PPD am Falter. Ich bin dafür das wir die Woche auf 1 Jahr verlängern. Dann überholen wir auch Linustechtipps wieder


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Februar 2016)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Jetzt geht das mit Grafikkarten noch einfacher:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Aber nicht mit drei GPU-WU's eine Mio auf dem Punktekonto mehr haben 
Das Höchste was mir eine GPU-WU je gebracht hat war bei einer P9205 149'380Punkte.


----------



## Amigafan (6. Februar 2016)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Aber nicht mit drei GPU-WU's eine Mio auf dem Punktekonto mehr haben


Davon war bei mir auch nicht die Rede . . .


A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Das Höchste was mir eine GPU-WU je gebracht hat war bei einer P9205 149'380Punkte.



Ganz aktuell:


 Project ID | WU-Name | Slot | Username | Team | TPF | PPD | Download Date (UTC) | Completion Date  (UTC) | Credit
 10493 | p10493 | 4820K Linux Slot 01 | folding_hoomer | 70335 | 00:03:06 | 748.618,8 | 06.02.2016 06:12 | 06.02.2016 11:24 |
*161.161,0*


----------



## brooker (6. Februar 2016)

wow!  bitte mehr davon!


----------



## Muschkote (6. Februar 2016)

Man Ihr geht ja voll ab hier! *40,719,487 Mio Punkte in den letzten 24h.*


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Februar 2016)

Wir haben genug EE im Netz, da muss man nicht mal ein schlechtes Gewissen haben. 
(grau konventionell, grun Wind, aufgeteile in On- und offshore, gelb die Solarleistung)
Quelle: https://www.eex-transparency.com/

Man sieht wunderschön, dass die Kohle und Kernkraftwerke mit nahezu konstanter
Leistung arbeiten, der Wind heute gut 1/3 übernahm und die Sonne wie immer die
mittaglische Lastspitze abfing. Der Strompreis sank wieder auf bis zu 1,5 Cent/kWh
an der Börse, mit Spitzenpreisen um die 3,4 Cent kWh.

Vor der EE haben die "Drecksäcke" Mittags und Abends bis zu 10 Cent zu den Spitzen
abkassiert, über diese Preissenkung durch die EE redet aber kaum einer und die Strom-
versorger geben sie auch nicht weiter. Daran bereichern sich die Netzbetreiber, während
die Stromerzeuger vermeindliche Verluste machen. Alles nur Bilanz tricks, um die großen
EVU jetzt in den Dreck zu fahren, denn es stehen 30-50 Milliarden an Kosten für den 
Rückbau der Kernkraftwerke an. Die kosten kann doch, nachdem 40 Jahre hoher  Gewinn 
abgezogen wurde, jetzt die Gesellschaft übernehmen. Sau Kapitalismus... 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brooker (6. Februar 2016)

... Kopf einzieh. Da ist jemand geladen


----------



## Amigafan (6. Februar 2016)

Muschkote schrieb:


> Man Ihr geht ja voll ab hier! *40,719,487 Mio Punkte in den letzten 24h.*



Man(n) gönnt sich ja sonst Nichts . . .  



*@interessierter User
*
Das ist doch nichs Neues - grundsätzlich fließt ein (möglicher) Gewinn in Privathände, während Verluste der Allgemeinheit "übertragen" werden - und das in jedem Bereich.
Man denke nur zurück - vor ein paar Monaten hatten findige Manager der Energieversorger die "brilliante" Idee,  alle deutschen Kernkraftwerke einer  Stiftung  "zuzuführen" und diese Stiftung der Allgemeinheit zu "schenken".
Man könnter meinen - großzügig, ABER:
Die Stiftung bzw. der Besitzer dieser wäre dann für alle anfallenden Kosten verantwortlich - einschließlich der Rückbaukosten!
Soweit die wirkliche "Großzügigkeit" . . .
Und - du mußt davon ausgehen - jedem Wirtschaftszweig, in dem gejammert wird, geht es hervorragend - nur die Gier der darin Verdienenden ist halt noch größer . . .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Februar 2016)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Davon war bei mir auch nicht die Rede . . .


Bei uns aber schon 



Amigafan schrieb:


> Ganz aktuell:
> 
> 
> Project ID | WU-Name | Slot | Usewrname | Team | TPF | PPD | Download Date (UTC) | Completion Date  (UTC) | Credit
> ...


Wäre mal interessant zu sehen was bei meiner Titan X rauskommen würde. 
Leider sind alle Projekte mit 104** seit mein HFM.Net wieder richtig läuft ausschliesslich von meiner 780er gefaltet worden.


----------



## picar81_4711 (7. Februar 2016)

wie bekommt man so Monster wie p10493  ist die für die gtx970 nicht bestellbar?


----------



## Amigafan (7. Februar 2016)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> wie bekommt man so Monster wie p10493  ist die für die gtx970 nicht bestellbar?



Bestellbar leider nicht, aber verfügbar - wenn auch nicht so häufig:



 Project ID | WU-Name | Slot | Username | Team | TPF | PPD | Download Date (UTC) | Completion Date  (UTC) | Credit | GPU
 10493 | p10493 | 3930K Linux Slot 01 | folding_hoomer | 70335 | 00:12:12 | 96.088,3 | 09.01.2016 16:30 | 10.01.2016 12:52 | 81.408,1 | N670 PE OC
10493 | p10493 | 875K Win7 Slot 00 |  folding_hoomer | 70335 | 00:06:18 | 258.930,8 | 12.01.2016 03:58 | 12.01.2016 14:29 | 113.282,2 | ASUS R9 290 OC
10493 | p10493 | 3820 Linux Slot 01 |  folding_hoomer | 70335 | 00:05:10 | 348.645,1 | 28.01.2016 07:46 | 28.01.2016 16:23 | 125.092,6 | EVGA GTX 970 SSC
Nur meine 980 Ti hatte davon 2 in den letzten Tagen erhalten.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. Februar 2016)

Ich habe fast nur son Mist, Aktuell eine mit 140.000 Punkten, 137.000 gab auch schon, alles in den letzten Tagen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brooker (7. Februar 2016)

... nicht verzagen, nach Regen kommt Sonne! Wenn Du die nicht so guten WUs hast, haben wir hoffentlich die besseren und es gleicht sich aus


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (7. Februar 2016)

So, meine Ti ist wieder am Start 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brooker (7. Februar 2016)

... hatte gerade den Supergau. Musste, weil sich Mozilla nicht mehr starten ließ neu booten, beide 0x18 mit je gut 30k weg. FAH wollte neu installiert werden.  Nun läuft es wieder


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (7. Februar 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> ... hatte gerade den Supergau. Musste, weil sich Mozilla nicht mehr starten ließ neu booten, beide 0x18 mit je gut 30k weg. FAH wollte neu installiert werden.  Nun läuft es wieder



Warum soll auch immer alles gut gehen .. mach dir nen Bier auf und lach drüber ...
Shit happens Koile


----------



## brooker (7. Februar 2016)

... alles halb so schlimm, wollte nur gerade ein wenig Schlaf haschen. Nun bin ich wieder wach


----------



## Amigafan (7. Februar 2016)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> So, meine Ti ist wieder am Start
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ob da mattinator neidisch wird - wegen der 10493?  


*@brooker*
Das ist natürlich "bescheiden" und zum  
Hoffe trotzdem, dass Du Deinen Schlaf findest - auch ich muß mich langsam "aufs Ohr" hauen - autsch!


----------



## XeT (7. Februar 2016)

Diese Unterschiede in den WUS wieder. Meine 980 hat eine 445k PPD die ti ist bei gerade mal 540k. Aber gut  solang er problemlos Faltet und sein Mio macht darf er sich aussuchen wer wie gut Faltet.

Btw Letzten Tag waren es 40mio und wir haben jetzt knapp 300 Mitfalter


----------



## mattinator (7. Februar 2016)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Ob da mattinator neidisch wird - wegen der 10493?



Warum ? 'Ne GTX 980 Ti ist halt besser als meine GTX 970, sind ja auch 2816 gegen 1664 Shader. Dafür sind meine ca. 127K gegen 155K der GTX 980 Ti doch recht gut. D.h., dass die GTX 980 Ti nicht 100% mit ihren Shadern skaliert bzw. dass evtl. ein höherer Takt der GTX 970 das Manko an Shadern ein wenig kompensiert. Bzgl. absolutem Verbrauch beim Folding müsste man noch schauen, das hängt auch sehr vom Power Target und den Board Layouts ab. Hier kurz die Liste meiner 10493-er Projekte (unter Linux; meine Statistik, kein HFM.NET):


Projekt|Core|Core-Version|Points|GPU-OC
10493|0x21|0.0.14|127359.00|186MHz
10493|0x21|0.0.16|131233.00|176MHz
10493|0x21|0.0.16|131336.00|176MHz
10493|0x21|0.0.16|131347.00|176MHz
10493|0x21|0.0.16|131371.00|176MHz
10493|0x21|0.0.16|131150.00|176MHz
10493|0x21|0.0.17|127474.00|176MHz
10493|0x21|0.0.17|127600.00|181MHz
10493|0x21|0.0.17|127673.00|181MHz
10493|0x21|0.0.17|127881.00|176MHz
10493|0x21|0.0.17|127982.00|181MHzDabei entspricht ein GPU-OC von 181MHZ einem Takt von 1509Mhz absolut. Bemerkenswert finde ich den Vorteil der Core-Version 0.0.16, den Stanford aus mir unersichtlichen Gründen "wegrationalisiert" hat. Bei mir hatte mit dem Core kein Projekt irgendeinen Fehler, zumindest keinen, den ich  feststellen konnte. Weiterhin fällt auf, dass diese Projekte bei mir nicht so gut mit dem GPU-Takt skalieren. Die Vorteile mit höherem Takt sind bei anderen Projekten größer. Btw. wollte ich mich sowieso nicht an der "Aufrüstwelle" der GTX 980 Ti beteiligen. Ich warte noch auf Pascal, um von der noch besseren Effizienz und dem damit verbundenen geringeren Verbrauch zu profitieren. Bei 24/7 macht sich das in der Kasse sicher bemerkbar.


----------



## JeansOn (7. Februar 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> ... hatte gerade den Supergau. Musste, weil sich Mozilla nicht mehr starten ließ neu booten, beide 0x18 mit je gut 30k weg. FAH wollte neu installiert werden.  Nun läuft es wieder



Ich hatte das auch schon öfter, ist aber bereits einige Monate her ...
Ich habe dann mit dem Taskmanager einen entsprechenden Prozess gefunden und gecancelled. Dann ging es ohne booten.


----------



## brooker (7. Februar 2016)

@Matti&Amiga: Auf dem Bild ist sicher der Bug zu sehen, ne 960GTX bringt keine +600K, da performt die 980Ti und die 960er mach 150K. 

Die 10493er bringen zwar ordentlich Punkte in sich, aber in der PPD sind die bei mir deutlich unter 300K, daher gibt es meiner Meinung nach "bessere" WUs um ordentlich zu scoren - bspw. 9135er. Oder habe ich da nen Denkfehler?

Kann man eigentlich den Core downgraden um die Beobachtung von Matti nutzen zukönnen?


----------



## Amigafan (7. Februar 2016)

Downgrade wäre prinzipiell möglich, aber:
Wenn alle Core21-WU´s als Minimalanforderung Version 0.0.17 vorraussetzen, wird sofort auf diese Version geupdated - und das kannst Du nicht verhindern.
Denn - wenn Du das versuchst, weigert sich der Client, die WU zu falten . . .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Februar 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> @daher gibt es meiner Meinung nach "bessere" WUs um ordentlich zu scoren - bspw. 9135er.


P9135 ist ordentlich aber "nur" auf Platz 3 was den höchsten PPD-Output anbelangt
Platz 2 die P9169 
Platz 1 P9167


----------



## brooker (7. Februar 2016)

... ok. Was holst Du da an PPDs raus. Bei mir waren die bisher selten über 300K


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Februar 2016)

968kPPD P9167

Wart Kurz, ich stell einen Screenshot ein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brooker (7. Februar 2016)

... Dein lecker Kärtchen rennt aber


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Februar 2016)

Darfst aber nicht die andere Seite des PPD-Spektrums vergessen > 520kPPD (P9161+P9158) 

Im Schnitt bringt sie 700kPPD


----------



## PAUI (7. Februar 2016)

sagt mal Leute. ich bin seit kurzem mal wieder beim Folding mit dabei.
ist es nicht mehr möglich per bigadv Bigwu´s zu folden?

was sollte man für flags setzen um mit einer HD 7970 gute wu´s zu folden?
bin nicht mehr so tief in der Materie drin. Lasse zur zeit mein Supermicro 24 Core Server folden.


----------



## Amigafan (7. Februar 2016)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Darfst aber nicht die andere Seite des PPD-Spektrums vergessen > 520kPPD (P9161+P9158)
> 
> Im Schnitt bringt sie 700kPPD



Mit einem schnelleren "Antrieb" (höher getakteter CPU) wären mehr PPD möglich, denn den Schnitt von 700K schafft meine 980Ti problemlos (natürlich nur unter Linux) . . .
Dabei ist die "alte" Core17-WU 9201 derzeit diejenige mit den niedrigsten PPD - nur ~ 620K.


----------



## brooker (7. Februar 2016)

Hallo PAUI, schön dass Du dabei bist 

Zu Deinen Fragen: bigadv wird Bumble oder Alex sicher gleich was sagen. Bei der HD7970 würde ich außer next-unit-percentage 100% nichts weiter setzen. Kennst Du das HowTo zum FAH-Client hier aus dem Forum?


----------



## brooker (7. Februar 2016)

@Alex, Matti und Amiga: nachdem ich heute Nacht so viel Pech hatte, sind meine beiden Süßen gerade ordentlich im Rausch, unter Win7 64 bit 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyingPC (7. Februar 2016)

FlyingPC schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Hätte jemand einen Raspberry Pi rumstehen, um damit ein Experiment zu bewerkstelligen?
> Hierbei geht es um ein ExaGear Folding Experiment.
> ExaGear ist ein Simulator, somit können x86 Programme auf ARM-Basis laufen.
> ...



push push


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (7. Februar 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> @Matti&Amiga: Auf dem Bild ist sicher der Bug zu sehen, ne 960GTX bringt keine +600K, da performt die 980Ti und die 960er mach 150K.



Ja, lasst euch von meinem Bild nicht täuschen ... Irgendwie erkennt F@H meine GTX960 als GTX980Ti und andersherum ... Also lasst euch da nicht irritieren ^^


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. Februar 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> @Alex, Matti und Amiga: nachdem ich heute Nacht so viel Pech hatte, sind meine beiden Süßen gerade ordentlich im Rausch, unter Win7 64 bit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mist, ich brauche auch eine zweite Grafikkarte, sonst komme ich nie zu ordentlichen Faltergebnisse. Sieht gut aus, Herzelchen!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Februar 2016)

PAUI schrieb:


> ist es nicht mehr möglich per bigadv Bigwu´s zu folden?
> 
> Lasse zur zeit mein Supermicro 24 Core Server folden.


Hallo PAUI

BigWU gibt es nicht mehr, nur noch das miserabel "bezahlte" Nachfolgeprojekt namens BigSMP (aktuell nur P8106+P8108):
Technisch gesehen gibt es keinen Unterschied zu den BigWU's > einziger Unterschied ist das du etwa 65% weniger Punkte bekommst > unterm Strich noch weniger als wenn du normale SMP faltest (ist auch der Grund wieso ich keine BigSMP falte) 

Wenn du trotzdem BigSMP falten willst:
1. Flag "client-type=bigadv"
2. Flag "max-packet-size=big"
3. 24 Threads für den CPU-Client > Das wird bei dir das Problem sein bzw. werden weil du nur 24 hast und eigentlich einen für deine HD7970 reservieren müsstest. 

Ich würde wen ich du wäre normale SMP mit 22 Threads falten und die restlichen 2 für die HD7970 freilassen. 

Ps:
Soviel ich weiss hat es der CPU-Client nicht so mit Primzahlen bei den Threads, deshalb nur 22 in meiner Empfehlung. 


@Amigafan:
Unter meinen Xeons steckt halt eben "nur" die Sandy-Architektur und höher takten kann ich leider nicht mehr da es nur über den BCLK geht > 5% und Ende Gelände. 
Nein, neuen Rechner kauf ich mir nicht > gibt wichtigeres als meine Titan bis zum letzten Quäntchen auszufahren.  

Nachtrag:
Bei der P9201 bin ich auch genau bei 620kPPD.


----------



## Henninges (7. Februar 2016)

uuuups...hab mal "spasseshalber" auf meinen stromzähler geachtet...momentaner tagesverbrauch an strom liegt bei knapp 17kwh...so normal mit licht, bisschen fernsehen etc...

entweder ich falte in zukunft etwas effizienter oder gar nicht mehr...bis zum nächsten milestone mach ich noch aktiv mit, das dürfte dann auch das ende des aktionszeitraums sein...


----------



## brooker (7. Februar 2016)

... das ist aber schade.  Mache es wie ich und verzichte einfach aufs Fernsehen, bis auf wenige Ausnahmen. Nachrichten & Co. macht der PC neben mit. So hast Du Strom zum Falten. 

Kein Thema, jeder gibt das was er kann und möchte!


----------



## Henninges (7. Februar 2016)

ich muss mal schauen, ob ich nicht meine gtx980 + gtx780 gegen eine potentere gtx980ti eintauschen kann...dann hab ich mehr leistung und weniger verbrauch bei mehr ppd...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Februar 2016)

Henninges schrieb:


> uuuups...hab mal "spasseshalber" auf meinen stromzähler geachtet...momentaner tagesverbrauch an strom liegt bei knapp 17kwh...so normal mit licht, bisschen fernsehen etc...
> 
> entweder ich falte in zukunft etwas effizienter oder gar nicht mehr...bis zum nächsten milestone mach ich noch aktiv mit, das dürfte dann auch das ende des aktionszeitraums sein...


17KWh? 
Was macht ihr den noch alles nebenbei?

Mein Faltserver ist mit den beiden Xeon's ja auch nicht gerade der ideale Unterbau um nur GPU zu falten, aber selbst wen beide GPUs (Titan X + 750 Ti) nur Core21-Projekte falten wo der Verbrauch mit 490W am höchsten ist, kommt ich nicht mal auf 12KWh pro Tag. 

Meine 780er geht nächsten Sonntag wieder in Faltrente, deshalb zähle ich sie jetzt nicht mit.  

Rechenfehler beseitigt > sind 12kWh und nicht 6kWh  > somit relativieren sich auf die 17kWh wieder.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. Februar 2016)

Naja, ich hatte mal das Projekt: 1000kWh pro Person und Jahr, das geht mit etwas Mühe, sparsamen Geräten wie regelbaren Heizungspumpen, Kühlschrank ohne Gefriertruhe, wir kochen, was wir essen, gefönt wird kurz,  und meine Tiefkühltruhe steht im Laden um die Ecke, Licht ist eh klar, Fernseher gibt es schon lange nicht mehr, Waschmaschine hängt am Warmwasser aus der Wärmepumpe, etc...

Und jetzt kommen bei 250W Faltrechner am Tag 6 kWh dazu, im Jahr also 2000 kWh. Ich werde darum nur falten, wenn sehr viel Windstrom oder Solarstrom im Netz ist, im Augenblick ist das so. der Strom wurde z.B. heute Morgen von 8-10 für -1 Cent kHw VERSCHENKT an der Strombörse, mit dem Falten helfen wir bei der Netzstabilisierung.
https://www.eex-transparency.com/


----------



## Henninges (7. Februar 2016)

wenn beide karten hier kurz vor tdp limit falten ( 250 / 180w ) die cpu mal aussen vor, muss das netzteil schon ordentlich aus der dose saugen ( liesst sich blöd... )...mit einer einzelnen gtx980ti wäre ich die probleme ja im grunde los...würde dann einfach dem ernergiedienstleister nen zehner extra in den rachen schmeissen und wäre bei der gleichen ppd ausbeute noch im "plus"...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. Februar 2016)

Aber nochmal zu den Punkten, die sind sowas von willkürlich und intransparent. Diese kleinen 40.000er WUs (siehe Anhang) sind viel effektiver, als die "dicken Dicker", die mir den Rechner 12h blockieren. Darum sind mir die Punkte auch reichlich egal, das ist nett, wir machen hier einen kleinen Wettbewerb, stacheln uns im Spaß gegeneinander hoch und ich optimiere  den neu zusammen gebauten Rechner und nutze das erste Falten gerade, um den Rechner wirklich Stück für Stück leiser zu bekommen, weil das Falten eine ordentliche, aber nicht übertriebene Belastung ist, wenn ich es mit Prime und Furmark vergleiche, und das Ding immer unhörbarer wird. Aber ich werde nicht anfangen, mit Rosinen zu picken, der Punkte wegen. Der Knecht soll falten, jede WU ist schön, ich schau mir ab und zu die Projekte an und recherchiere und nutze die Spielfreie Zeit zum Lesen, dass ist eh sinnvoller.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XeT (7. Februar 2016)

Es ist noch schlimmer es gibt auch kleine mit wenig ppd


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. Februar 2016)

*
SKANDAL    




   *(in bin zu oft in Oper, nichts ist schöner als laut "SKANDAL" zu schreien)


----------



## brooker (7. Februar 2016)

... gerade beim Querstöbern gefunden - TitanX für 879,90 € -


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. Februar 2016)

Du willst mich jetzt schwach machen, oder?
Davon zwei Stück habendoch auch im SLI 
zum Spielen Sinn, oder irre ich mich?

ach, ist eine gebrauchte.....


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Februar 2016)

Gebraucht eben > aktuell sind in der CH-Bucht zwei EVGA Titan X für je 770€ erhältlich.


----------



## brooker (7. Februar 2016)

... nö, das war jetzt wirklich Zufall. Wäre aber eine Chance für Dich, Herzelchen. 

@Alex: vom Hersteller generalüberholt mit 2 Jahren Garantie. Also schon ok.   ... wer hat da was zu verschenken? Waschen die Schweizer wieder Geld?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Februar 2016)

Hab gerade nochmal nachgesehen > sind weg (heute Nachmittag waren sie noch drin) 

Um ehrlich zu sein, über ne zweite hatte ich schon nachgedacht, aber mit Wakü-Umbau (ohne geht gar nicht ) wären es noch mal 900Euro gewesen und ist mir aktuell finanziell zu viel des Guten.


----------



## brooker (7. Februar 2016)

... das ist ne Stange Geld und will gut überlegt sein. Mal schauen, was dieses Jahr noch so an GPUs rum kommt. Neue WUs und Optimierungen sind ja auch schon angekündigt


----------



## GatoTiger (7. Februar 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> ... gerade beim Querstöbern gefunden - TitanX für 879,90 € -



KFA² GeForce GTX 980 Ti, 6GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (98IRH5DHG1SI)

die 980 ti für 640 finde ich da besser ....Kaum langsamer, sowie fürs folden die 6gb weniger vram doch zu vernachlässigen zu wären 

oder für 20 mehr direkt eine mit einem besseren Kühler

Gigabyte GeForce GTX 980 Ti Windforce 3X, 6GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (GV-N98TWF3OC-6GD)


wenn sich der Preis auf 500 bis 550 einpendelt werde ich schwach und verkaufe meine 970 und hole mir eine 980ti


----------



## brooker (7. Februar 2016)

... genauso


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Februar 2016)

Oder es ist dann soweit und du holst dir dann gleich ne "1070" oder wie sie dann auch immer heißt.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Februar 2016)

Wieder mal ne Nullrunde bei den Punkten


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. Februar 2016)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Oder es ist dann soweit und du holst dir dann gleich ne "1070" oder wie sie dann auch immer heißt.


Aber wann kommen die raus, was werden sie kosten? Die GTX 980 TI hat jetzt ein halbes Jahr Produktion hinter sich, der Fertigungsprozess sollte ausgereift sein, kleine Kinderkrankheiten der Karten sind beseitigt und der Preis sinkt. Eigentlich eine schöne Karte, und ich könnte die GTX 970 mit einem Pentium G3258 24/7 falten lassen und die 980 TI bei Lust, Bedarf und Faltwochen dazu. Wisst ihr, was mich das alles kostet? Schwere Entscheidung, aber so eine 980 TI reizt mich schon zum Spielen...


----------



## brooker (7. Februar 2016)

Das können wir gern mal on Ruhe durchrechnen. Hast Du noch Teile zu liegen oder hast du für bestimmte Teile günstige Bezugsmöglichkeiten?  Oder muss neu gekauft werden?


----------



## XeT (7. Februar 2016)

ALso ich würde ja zu evga oder zotac greifen. 5 Jahre Garantie bei 24/7 hat einfach einen ganz anderen Charme. 

So mach und werde ich es auch machen. Je nach GPU gen/rma etc. bekommt die untere GPU immer Vater zum WoW zocken und dann wird aufgerüstet und so weiter.


----------



## Loebstraus (8. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Naja, ich hatte mal das Projekt: 1000kWh pro Person und Jahr, das geht mit etwas Mühe, sparsamen Geräten wie regelbaren Heizungspumpen, Kühlschrank ohne Gefriertruhe, wir kochen, was wir essen, gefönt wird kurz,  und meine Tiefkühltruhe steht im Laden um die Ecke, Licht ist eh klar, Fernseher gibt es schon lange nicht mehr, Waschmaschine hängt am Warmwasser aus der Wärmepumpe, etc...
> 
> Und jetzt kommen bei 250W Faltrechner am Tag 6 kWh dazu, im Jahr also 2000 kWh. Ich werde darum nur falten, wenn sehr viel Windstrom oder Solarstrom im Netz ist, im Augenblick ist das so. der Strom wurde z.B. heute Morgen von 8-10 für -1 Cent kHw VERSCHENKT an der Strombörse, mit dem Falten helfen wir bei der Netzstabilisierung.
> https://www.eex-transparency.com/


 
Ganz doofe Frage , meinst du wirklich das wir "paar" Leute am Netz etwas ändern wenn wir alle falten ? 
Zumal du den negativen Strompreis nicht durchgereicht bekommst und somit die gewinne noch mehr steigerst für die Energiekonzerne


----------



## Kashura (8. Februar 2016)

ich muss leider etwas zurück fahren mit dem Falten  Nach 4 Tage Dauerbetrieb hat der PC angefangen hässliche Geräusche zu machen. Ich mache natürlich wie gewohnt weiter aber muss erstmal rausfinden was da los ist. Ich tippe auf den Stock Kühler vom Sandy. Temperaturen waren zwar alle vollkommen normal aber das hat sich etwas unheimlich angehört


----------



## brooker (8. Februar 2016)

... keine guten News! Tut mir leid. Lagerschaden?


----------



## Kashura (8. Februar 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> ... keine guten News! Tut mir leid. Lagerschaden?



Mangels jeglicher Erfahrung mit kaputten Lüftern könnte es gut sein, dass es sich darum handelt. Es rattert auf jeden Fall ziemlich. Als würde man etwas in eine Fahrradspeiche halten


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. Februar 2016)

Loebstraus schrieb:


> Ganz doofe Frage , meinst du wirklich das wir "paar" Leute am Netz etwas ändern wenn wir alle falten ?
> Zumal du den negativen Strompreis nicht durchgereicht bekommst und somit die gewinne noch mehr steigerst für die Energiekonzerne


Es geht zuerst darum, ob man extrem teuren und mit niedrigem Wirkungsgrad erzeugten Spitzenstrom aus alten Ölkraftwerken verbraucht, darum gibt es Zeiten, die für mich zum Falten "tabu" sind, das sind aber nur wenige Stunden im Jahr. Aktuell haben wir soviel Windstrom, dass der Strompreis weit im Minus liegt. Ökologisch ist es darum gut, jetzt mit Strom anstatt mit Gas oder Öl zu heizen und zu falten, was das Zeug hält. Heute morgen um 3:00 lag der Strompreis bei -3 Cent kWh an der Börse.

Prinzipiell lässt sich ein Netz auch über die Verbraucher regeln, oder zumindest stabilisieren. Das ist das Prinzip der Smartzähler und der intelligeten Netze. Wenn ab einem bestimmten Strompreis viele Verbraucher überflüssiges, wie Klimaanlagen, abstellen oder große Verbraucher wie Waschmaschinen oder die "Faltmonster" um die es hier geht zeitlich so betreiben, dass sie in Bereichen mit niedrigerem Bedarf liegen, hilft das enom. Ca. ein Gigawatt können Endverbraucher problemlos und ohne Komfortverlust verändern und damit die Netze extrem stabilisieren. Wenn ich sehe, dass wir schon 271 aktiver Falter plus die Teamaccountuser sind und wenn ich von der ca. zehnfachen Anzahl in Deutschland ausgehen, dann haben geschätzt 2000 Rechner  mit durchschnittlich 250W Verbrauch immerhin einen Verbrauch von 500 KW. Nicht wirklich viel, aber messbar und von dem erwähnten ein Gigawatt zum Regeln und Netzstabilität immerhin 0,5 Promille.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (8. Februar 2016)

Moin,
hab da mal eben eine (OFF-Topic) Frage: Als ich vorhin den Windows Explorer (Win7 x64) gestartet habe, kam folgende Fehlermeldung (siehe Anhang). Habe ich zuvor noch nie gesehen. Explorer ist abgeschmiert & der F@H Client gleich mit. Nach einem Neustart derzeit stabil. Ach ja, Null Übertaktung.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine Idee ?


----------



## Kashura (8. Februar 2016)

Hast du denn ein Programm mit dem Namen installiert? Hab noch nie davon gehört


----------



## binär-11110110111 (8. Februar 2016)

Kashura schrieb:


> Hast du denn ein Programm mit dem Namen installiert? Hab noch nie davon gehört



Nein ! Ich halte mein System sauber & Spielereien von dubiosen Seiten sind auch nicht mein Fall. Auch gehöre ich nicht zu denen, welche jeden Tag gleich mehrere neue Programme installieren um sie anschließend wieder zu löschen. Ich bin diesbezüglich eher der "Linux-Typ".


----------



## Kashura (8. Februar 2016)

Such mal deine Partionen nach dem Namen durch. Ein Programm welches sich mit Fehlermeldung bemerkbar macht sollte zumindest irgendwo einen Ordner oder eine Datei hinterlegt haben

Edit: Google meint zu diesem Programm es würde Thumbnails zu Video Datein erstellen


----------



## brooker (8. Februar 2016)

@Kashura: aufmachen und schnell nachschauen, nicht das ein Kabel in den Lüfter reingekommen ist. Den Lüfter testen ist ganz einfach: leicht im laufenden Betrieb mittig auf den Lüfterdrücken. Wenn sich bei der eintretenden Drehzahländerung das Geräusch ändert ist es der Lüfter. Dann Rechner aus und das Lüfterrad ohne Druck drehen. Wenn ruppelt oder unrund läuft, Fehler gefunden. In der Bucht gibt es Ersatz


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. Februar 2016)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Eine Idee ?


Ist es das hier: Icaros Shell Extensions - Video Thumbnails Anzeige im Windows Explorer - Dr. Windows


----------



## binär-11110110111 (8. Februar 2016)

O.K., Danke für die Info. Dann werde ich mal schauen, daß dies nicht nochmal passiert !


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. Februar 2016)

Wer braucht Videos aus Thumbnails oder Voranschauen? Da geht es doch, meiner Meinung nach, nur ums Spionieren, damit man nur eine Datei pro User an wen auch immer senden muss. Und schon hat man Informsationen, welche Programm Du nutzt, wie oft, etc.

Oder worum geht es? Ich würde das sofort deinstallieren.... Diese ganzen Thumbnails halte ich für "Teufelszeug".


----------



## FlyingPC (8. Februar 2016)

Hat jemand eine Lösung meinen PC zu einer bestimmten Uhrzeit herunterzufahren, aber davor noch die aktuelle NaCl-Client Wu fertig zu rechnen?


----------



## cubanrice987 (8. Februar 2016)

Den heiligen Gral der Energieversorgung hat auch noch niemand gefunden ?

Also so viel sei schon mal gesagt. pro 100 Watt bei einem 24/7 Faltsystem benötigt man bei Photovoltaik etwa 1kW Peak um am Jahresende auf einen grünen Zweig zu kommen. Soweit meine Berechnung bezogen auf Durchschnittswerte der letzten 10 Jahre für meine Region. Problem, Sonne scheint nicht immer. Während man von Mai bis Juni mit 180% mehr als genug Strom zur Verfügung hätte, sähe es von November bis Januar mit 20-35% gar nicht mehr so rosig aus. Nachts scheint bei uns auch keine Sonne. 

Das einzig sinnvolle, Batterien, den Falter überdimensionieren,  morgens die Batterien zu laden bis genug Sonneneinstrahlung zur Verfügung steht um das Teil autark zu betreiben und das Teil dann feuern zu lassen was das Zeug hält, abends wenn die Batterien leer sind fährt das System runter und wartet auf den nächsten Einsatz. 

Oh man, mir raucht der Kopf


----------



## XeT (8. Februar 2016)

cubanrice987 schrieb:


> Den heiligen Gral der Energieversorgung hat auch noch niemand gefunden ?
> 
> Also so viel sei schon mal gesagt. pro 100 Watt bei einem 24/7 Faltsystem benötigt man bei Photovoltaik etwa 1kW Peak um am Jahresende auf einen grünen Zweig zu kommen. Soweit meine Berechnung bezogen auf Durchschnittswerte der letzten 10 Jahre für meine Region. Problem, Sonne scheint nicht immer. Während man von Mai bis Juni mit 180% mehr als genug Strom zur Verfügung hätte, sähe es von November bis Januar mit 20-35% gar nicht mehr so rosig aus. Nachts scheint bei uns auch keine Sonne.
> 
> ...


Deswegen in Norden leben und dann Kleinwindanlage+Sonne+Akku und die PC Abwärme kann man natürlich auch noch nutzen


FlyingPC schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Lösung meinen PC zu einer bestimmten Uhrzeit herunterzufahren, aber davor noch die aktuelle NaCl-Client Wu fertig zu rechnen?



Es gibt einen shutdown befehl mit dem kannst du die zeit angeben wann er aufhören soll.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. Februar 2016)

Ein Stromnetz ist billiger, als Autark zu werden. Diese kombinierten Kraftwerke werden sicherer unseren Strombedarf decken, rund um die Uhr, das ganze Jahr
Virtuelle Kombikraftwerke : Chancen und Anforderungen an eine Erneuerbare Energieversorgung

Das taugt zum Einlesen ins Thema


----------



## FlyingPC (8. Februar 2016)

XeT schrieb:


> Es gibt einen shutdown befehl mit dem kannst du die zeit angeben wann er aufhören soll.



ok danke dir!


----------



## brooker (8. Februar 2016)

Welches BS nutzt Du. Wenn Win 7 oder 8 kannst du das Prio Tool aus dem HowTo Fah nutzen.


----------



## cubanrice987 (8. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ein Stromnetz ist billiger, als Autark zu werden. Diese kombinierten Kraftwerke werden sicherer unseren Strombedarf decken, rund um die Uhr, das ganze Jahr
> Virtuelle Kombikraftwerke : Chancen und Anforderungen an eine Erneuerbare Energieversorgung
> 
> Das taugt zum Einlesen ins Thema



Das Thema ist mir nicht ganz neu.
Waschmaschine vollpacken, auf "Standby", nachts ist plötzlich zu viel Windenergie im Netz, Waschmaschine wäscht. Genial. Wer bietet sowas an und wie verbindet man den Faltserver. Vor allem, welchen Geldwerten Vorteil habe ich davon ? Wenn ich meine eigene Photovoltaik habe, dann kann ich selbst dafür sorgen das der Strom verbraucht wird. 
Das soll jetzt keineswegs eine Kritik an dich sein. Ich würde es machen, aber es scheint Leute zu geben die das nicht wollen, sonst würde es so ein System ja sicherlich schon für jedermann geben.

Edit: Das ist ne komplette Seite, OK, dachte das währe nur ein einzelner Beitrag, alles klar... Erst mal weiterlesen


----------



## Don Dogma (8. Februar 2016)

mist ich muss seit stunden zugucken wie die credits dahin schmelzen weil ich die WU nicht hochladen kann  47kbits upload lt speedtest reichen wohl nicht, um suggessive die WU durch zu schleusen..


----------



## Amigafan (8. Februar 2016)

Ich habe mir einmal die Mühe gemacht, meine 980 Ti Hybrid unter Linux punktemäßig genauer zu erfassen (als Beta-Tester sollte man - zumindest einen groben -  Überblick haben).

Das System:
CPU: i7 *4820K@4300* MHz
GPU: Inno 3D iChill GTX *980 Ti* Black Accelero Hybrid S@*1470* MHz
Speicher: G.Skill  F3-12800CL9Q-8GBNQ (*4x2*GiB DDR3-*1600* MHz CL9-Quad-Channel)
SSD: Samsung 840  *120* GiB
Software: Ubuntu *14.04.3 LTS* und Treiber *346.82*

Grundlage: *110* WU´s, davon *90* WU´s unter Core*21*, *10* WU´s unter Core*18* und *10* WU´s unter Core*17*.
Sowohl  Core17- als auch Core18-WU´s sind leider auf genau nur ein einziges  Projekt beschränkt (ob es auf das gesetzte Beta-Flag zurückzuführen ist  -  ) - bei Core17 war es Projekt 9201 und bei Core18 Projekt 10490.

Insgesamt ergibt sich aus allen 110 WU´s ein *PPD-Durchschnitt* von *728.144,4*, aufgeteilt wie folgt:

*10* Core*17*-WU´s ergeben einen *PPD-Schnitt* von *620.378*.
*10* Core*18* WU´s ergeben einen *PPD-Schnitt* von*762.920*.
*90* Core*21* WU´s ergeben einen *PPD-Schnitt* von *736.254*.

Größte "*Ausreißer*":
Core17 - Projekt 9201 mit *615.464* PPD
Core21 - (Beta-) Projekt 11411 mit *846.153* PPD

Natürlich ist das nur der* theoretische Maximalwert* - die "echten" PPD liegen um einige K PPD niedriger (Upload der WU´s ). 
Er wird aber zur "Skalierung" der Projekte untereinander herangezogen (also auch zum Vergleich für neue GPU-Projekte).

Anmerkung:
Eigentlich fällt in den Zeitraum eine weitere Core17-WU 9201 - die konnte aber Aufgrund eines zu niedrigen GPU-Taktes nicht mit in die Auswertung aufgenommen werden  (es geht ja um das Ergebnis mit 1470 MHz GPU-Takt!).


----------



## FlyingPC (8. Februar 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> Welches BS nutzt Du. Wenn Win 7 oder 8 kannst du das Prio Tool aus dem HowTo Fah nutzen.



Benutze Win7 Pro.
Das PrioTool habe ich schon installiert, damit die Priorität auch bleibt.
Wie kann ich das Herunterfahren jetzt bewerkstelligen?


----------



## JeansOn (8. Februar 2016)

FlyingPC schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Lösung meinen PC zu einer bestimmten Uhrzeit herunterzufahren, aber davor noch die aktuelle NaCl-Client Wu fertig zu rechnen?



Also ehrlich gesagt ... es mag hart klingen, ist aber nicht so gemeint ...
NaCl bringt 125 Punkte pro WU ... 

Naja, ich mache das seit der kürzlich erfolgten Verdoppelung der Rechenzeit so, daß ich meiner Frau keine "unaufschiebbaren Aktivitäten" mehr vortäuschen muß, wenn ich die Kiste ausmache.
... und mir tun die 125 Punkte echt weh


----------



## brooker (8. Februar 2016)

... es gibt endlich ne News: Late-Night-News


----------



## cubanrice987 (8. Februar 2016)

Verdammte Axt, währe der eine blöde Rechner nicht gestern abgeschmiert und die halbe Zeit offline gewesen währen sicher noch ein Paar Punkte drin gewesen. So haarscharf an den 40.000.000 vorbei... 

Es muss weiter gehen, jetzt erst recht !!!


----------



## Mr.Knister (8. Februar 2016)

Meine Kaveri-GPU@900MHz hat heute 57,523 Pünktchen verdient, bei wackeren 21k ppd


----------



## XeT (8. Februar 2016)

Mr.Knister schrieb:


> Meine Kaveri-GPU@900MHz hat heute 57,523 Pünktchen verdient, bei wackeren 21k ppd



Meinst du bis heute oder kannst du Zaubern? Mehr punkte als ppd ist schwer.


----------



## Mr.Knister (9. Februar 2016)

Nach fast drei Tage langem Kampf  Hatte den Rechner am Freitag in meiner Wohnung angemacht und bin dann über Karneval in die Heimat.

Hier habe ich leider nicht die besten Voraussetzungen: Der PC mit Graka steht im Schlafzimmer und wurde zugunsten des Kaveri seines leisen CPU-Kühlers beraubt (jetzt "boxed"-gekühlt). Nachts stört er also zu sehr und tagsüber wird zu viel gespielt. Aber Mittwoch bis Freitag beehrt die Graka wieder ihren ergebenen Kabini-Butler und ihren geschätzten Mundschenk namens Catalyst 14.9 im Jagdschloss Kleinwürfel im Kabuffgehölz und wird versäumte Abschüsse nachholen.


----------



## Amigafan (9. Februar 2016)

Gerade eben hat eine neue Core21-WU das Licht des "*advanced*-Flags" erblickt: *Projekt** 9441*
Auch dieses Projekt dient der Krebsforschung..

Zur "Leistungseinschätzung": 
Auf meiner *980 Ti@1470* MHz bringt *Projekt 9441* zwar weniger PPD als der Durchschnitt aller Core21-WU´s, bleibt dabei aber "im Rahmen".
 Min. Time / Frame : 00:01:12 - *692.286,2* PPD
 Avg. Time / Frame : 00:01:12 - *681.971,4* PPD

Genauer Daten hierzu:  https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=28577


Edit:

Prompt gibt es eine "Erweiterung", welche von demselben Verantwortlichen jetzt als Beta-Projekt gestartet wurde: *Core21-Projekt 9442 *siehe: https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=66&t=28576
Außerdem neu (Beta): *Core21-Projekt 13103* (*ab heute*) und *13104* (*in den nächsten Tagen*)., siehe: https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=66&t=28573


----------



## Kashura (9. Februar 2016)

FlyingPC schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Lösung meinen PC zu einer bestimmten Uhrzeit herunterzufahren, aber davor noch die aktuelle NaCl-Client Wu fertig zu rechnen?



fertig rechnen nicht aber du kannst dir viele verschiedene Möglichkeiten zu Nutze machen um den PC in den Schlaf zu schicken:
4 Ways to Set Auto Shutdown in Windows 10

Ich benutze eine Desktop Verknüpfung die ich je nach Bedarf abändere. Beim Falten über den Clienten kann man aber auch sehr gut abschätzen wann die WU fertig wird.

BTW: Brooker ich bin deine Schritte bezüglich Lüfter durch gegangen = nichts  Habe gestern eine komplette WU ohne Probleme gefaltet aber es war mir zu gefährlich ihn an zu lassen. Hoffentlich kann ich der Sache irgendwie auf den Grund gehen


----------



## brooker (9. Februar 2016)

... ok, dann ist es aber nicht der Lüfter. Dann muss weiter eingegrenzt werden. Sind die Geräusche immer gleich, egal was an ist, oder sind diese nur beim Falten?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Februar 2016)

Gehäuselüfter oder gar Netzteillüfter?


----------



## Kashura (9. Februar 2016)

Seltsamerweise war gestern ja rein überhaupt nichts. Weder im Idle noch beim Falten. Was anderes habe ich die Tage auch nicht gemacht als er durchgehend an war. Kann es sein, dass dem Netzteil die Dauerbelastung etwas zu Kopf gestiegen ist? GPU-Z lief 4 Tage lang am Stück mit und alle Max Werte waren in den selben Bereichen wie sonst auch.

Mir ist es ein wenig zu gefährlich die Situation künstlich wieder hervorzurufen, da es ja anscheinend nur nach sehr langer Belastung entsteht / entstanden ist. Ich kann nur 3-4 Stunden am Tag die Performance bzw Geräusche überwachen. Das werde ich auch weiterhin tun und entweder Mitte diesen Jahres einen komplett neuen holen oder nur eine GPU + Netzteil. Die werden mit dem Alter ja auch nicht unbedingt besser xD


----------



## brooker (9. Februar 2016)

... Netzteil ist ein gutes Stichwort und wäre, wenn es der Lüfter nicht ist, auch mein Tip gewesen. Netzteile können in bestimmten Lastbereichen oder aufgrund der Regelungen in GPU (Powerlimit) pulsierende Geräusche/ Vibrationen erzeugen. Hatte den Effekt gerade bei einer R9 nano


----------



## FlyingPC (9. Februar 2016)

Bei mehreren IMac meiner Schule habe ich probiert unter Google Chrome zu folden. Es kommt immer der Fehler ERR_Connection_Timed_Out voran kann das liegen? Hat jemand eine Idee?


----------



## XeT (9. Februar 2016)

Firewall?



brooker schrieb:


> ... Netzteil ist ein gutes Stichwort und wäre, wenn es der Lüfter nicht ist, auch mein Tip gewesen. Netzteile können in bestimmten Lastbereichen oder aufgrund der Regelungen in GPU (Powerlimit) pulsierende Geräusche/ Vibrationen erzeugen. Hatte den Effekt gerade bei einer R9 nano



Das liegt daran das du nicht auf die bq-mafia hörst. Mit einem p11 wäre das nicht passiert. XD
Ich hab nur noch p11er und kann sagen. Andere sind mindestens gleichgut. Allein wenn ich mir diesen kabelstrang beim kleine angucke oO. Nur 6+2und 8pin zusammen. Keinen solo 8pin für die nano.


----------



## FlyingPC (9. Februar 2016)

Ja das kann sein! Da sie auch manche Seiten filtern. Aber warum kann ich dann die Seite aufrufen und er lädt den Client auch runter!


----------



## XeT (9. Februar 2016)

Weil das eine andere art der Verbindung ist. Wenn diese geblockt wird gibts keinen kontakt.


----------



## the_leon (9. Februar 2016)

XeT schrieb:


> Das liegt daran das du nicht auf die bq-mafia hörst. Mit einem e11 wäre das nicht passiert. XD
> Ich hab nur noch e11er und kann sagen. Andere sind mindestens gleichgut. Allein wenn ich mir diesen kabelstrang beim kleine angucke oO. Nur 6+2und 8pin zusammen. Keinen solo 8pin für die nano.


Es gibt kein E11... Nur ein E10 und ein P11


----------



## kampfschaaaf (9. Februar 2016)

Ist sicher bereits mehrfach angesprochen und gefragt worden, dennoch wäre es doch sehr schön, wenn wir hier eine Art Tabellogramm hätten, in dem wir selbst unsere GraKas mit ppd-Fenstern auflisten könnten. Schön geordnet, damit man seine Vergleichskarte darin schnell finden kann. Das erübrigt die Fragerei, ob die ppd normal seien. Vielleicht gibt's das sogar schon hier im Forum und ich bin zu doof das zu finden. Ich stelle mir das in der Art vor, wie die Listen mit den Benchmarks gepflegt werden. Also die User posten ihre Ergebnisse in einer Art Formatierung und der Einpfleger pflegt dann die Ergebnisse in die Tabelle ein. Einmal in eine Art grüne Tabelle und eine rote...

GraKa______________________ Chip__________________Taktung/Übertaktung___________ppd ca. ____________________wann_________ BS _____________User__________________________Skriehnschott
HD7970/R9 280X_________  Tahiti XT_____________1010MHz / - _____________________150-175k_________________ 02/2016_____Win8.1_________kampfschaaaf_______________-link mit shot vom aktiven Faltfenster-


sowas in der Art. Denkbar ist das auch für CPUs, aber die spielen vielleicht eher eine untergeordnete Rolle. Besteht für sowas Interesse? Soll man in das Tabellogramm noch was mit einfügen? Wer kann sowas machen und/oder pflegen?


----------



## Kashura (9. Februar 2016)

kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Ist sicher bereits mehrfach angesprochen und gefragt worden, dennoch wäre es doch sehr schön, wenn wir hier eine Art Tabellogramm hätten, in dem wir selbst unsere GraKas mit ppd-Fenstern auflisten könnten. Schön geordnet, damit man seine Vergleichskarte darin schnell finden kann. Das erübrigt die Fragerei, ob die ppd normal seien. Vielleicht gibt's das sogar schon hier im Forum und ich bin zu doof das zu finden. Ich stelle mir das in der Art vor, wie die Listen mit den Benchmarks gepflegt werden. Also die User posten ihre Ergebnisse in einer Art Formatierung und der Einpfleger pflegt dann die Ergebnisse in die Tabelle ein. Einmal in eine Art grüne Tabelle und eine rote...
> 
> GraKa______________________ Chip__________________Taktung/Übertaktung___________ppd ca. ____________________wann_________ BS _____________User__________________________Skriehnschott
> HD7970/R9 280X_________  Tahiti XT_____________1010MHz / - _____________________150-175k_________________ 02/2016_____Win8.1_________kampfschaaaf_______________-link mit shot vom aktiven Faltfenster-
> ...



Finde ich eine gute Idee!

Ich habe häufig das Gefühl ich sollte eigentlich viel mehr PPD haben mit der ollen 390 xD


----------



## Mr.Knister (9. Februar 2016)

Die GPU-Treiberversion wäre noch wichtig.

Overclock.net macht so etwas ja schon, vielleicht könnte der "Pfleger" die Werte dann da auch gleich mit eingeben.


----------



## kampfschaaaf (9. Februar 2016)

oh weia, nicht so große Kreise. Nur für uns - eine kleine inoffizielle Liste, die einen Soll-Ist-Vergleich ermöglicht. Diese Liste dort ist viel zu fett.

Ich könnte sowas anstoßen, allerdings ist die Editiererei hier im Forum für mich das absolute Grauen! In Excel könnte ich sowas einpflegen - nur wie bekomme ich das als Text mit Tabellenformatierung hier wieder rein?


----------



## XeT (9. Februar 2016)

the_leon schrieb:


> Es gibt kein E11... Nur ein E10 und ein P11



Me noob,u gosu.

Hast natürlich Recht. Für mich ist aber auch Montag  weil ich gestern frei hatte ^^


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Februar 2016)

Bevor ihr was Neues startet:
Fragt mal bei TOM@0 nach > der hat schon ne Datenbank (CPU+GPU) wie ihr sie wollt und die waren früher auch online.
Gibt hier sogar einen eigenen Thread dazu > ich suche ihn heute Abend mal raus.


----------



## ProfBoom (9. Februar 2016)

Ich schätze, du meinst den hier:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...-stats-page-eure-vorstellungen-und-ideen.html


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Februar 2016)

Genau


----------



## binär-11110110111 (9. Februar 2016)

Hin und wieder wurde (auch hier) gefragt, wie sinnvoll das Falten überhaupt ist. Hierzu mal etwas Lesestoff:

TUM Forscher entwickeln neues Therapiekonzept - Krebs-Nachrichten

Die Universität Stanford arbeitet mit vielen, auch deutschen Universitäten, zusammen und leistet u.a. auf dem Gebiet der Krebsforschung Pionierarbeit. 

Und nun ratet mal, wer die Rechenkapazität liefert ... 

Leider werden solche Publikationen oft nicht an die große Glocke gehängt, dennoch finden sie statt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Februar 2016)

Ich schrieb es schon, dass schöne an Universitärer Forschung ist, dass sie offen Publiziert wird und damit die Basis für viele neue Entwicklungen ist.


----------



## Guckler (9. Februar 2016)

Mein System ist beim starten von msi afterburner eingefroren und ließ sich nur über den Ausschalter am NT neu starten seitdem findet FAH Control nichts mehr unter localhost :/ 
Wie kann man das fixen am besten so das die WU erhalten bleibt die war schon bei 90%


----------



## Amigafan (10. Februar 2016)

Kannst Du mal im Taskmanager nachsehen, ob FAHClient.exe überhaupt gestartet wurde nach dem Neustart des Rechners?


----------



## Don Dogma (10. Februar 2016)

ProfBoom schrieb:


> Ich schätze, du meinst den hier:
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...-stats-page-eure-vorstellungen-und-ideen.html



Würde mich auch mal interessieren, steckt ja anscheinend einige Arbeit drin. Wie kommt man da rein? ^^


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Februar 2016)

Don Dogma schrieb:


> Würde mich auch mal interessieren, steckt ja anscheinend einige Arbeit drin. Wie kommt man da rein? ^^


Die Datenbank ist wie bereits erwähnt nicht mehr online > darum hatte ich erwähnt man solle sich mal bei TOM@0 melden und nachfragen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. Februar 2016)

Wie sieht die Faltleistung im Vergleich zum Stromverbrauch einer GTX 760 aus? Eigentlich wollte ich den alten Stromfresser  verkaufen und vom Geld eine neue GTX 750 TI erwerben, um einen kleinen zweiten 24/7 Faltrechner auf Linusbasis mit G3258 aufbauen. Wenn ich aber etwas von 40-70.000 Punkten pro Tag lese, ist das scheinbar nicht so viel, wenn ich dagegen die 2500-400.000 Punkter einer GTX 970 sehe, die auch nur 150W zieht. Oder ist die Berechnungszeit so wichtig für die Punktezahl, weil es unwichtige Bonuspunkte gibt? Mir kommt es auf die Wissensmenge, nicht die Punkte an.

An der GTX 760 stört mich am Stromverbrauch vor allem der Wärmeeintrag und der resultierende Krach. Darum läuft das Ding noch nicht.


----------



## Henninges (10. Februar 2016)

sooooo...30mio. milestone erreicht...faltaktion zum weltkrebstag vorbei...die letzte WU wird in zwei stunden, entknotet nach standford gebeamt...

bis zum nächsten mal...


----------



## Amigafan (10. Februar 2016)

*@Henninges*

Schade, dass Du Dich wieder "vom Acker" machst   - laß von Dir hören . . .


*@interessierterUser*

Ich reiße Dich ungern aus Deinem Traum - aber der Verbrauch einer GTX 970 ist sehr dicht an einer GTX 980 - und das sind mehr als 150 W (meine 970 wird selbst mit einem Powertarget von ~ 220 W (110%) noch durch das Powertarget ausgebremst!)


----------



## Henninges (10. Februar 2016)

"heute ist nicht aller tage, ich komm wieder, keine frage."


----------



## Stefan84 (10. Februar 2016)

*@Henninges*

Danke für deine Unterstützung 

Aber mir geht es auch nicht anders wie ihm... Ich habe jetzt die Faltwoche noch mitgemacht, mit allem was mir zur Verfügung steht. Diese Woche wird auch noch komplett durchgezogen, sozusagen als kleiner Abschluss von meiner Seite aus. Sonntag Mittag wird die letzte WU in Arbeit gegeben, danach werde ich die Falterei wohl für mindestens 3 Monate komplett ruhen lassen, das bin ich meiner Hardware, dem Stromzähler und dem Geldbeutel einfach mal schuldig.

Es war/ist schön, ein Teil dieses erfolgrichen Teams 70335 zu sein, und ich werde jeden der Interesse daran hat überreden für "uns" zu falten  Ich mache ja auch nur eine etwas längere Pause, aus der Welt bin ich deswegen noch lange nicht...


----------



## Amigafan (10. Februar 2016)

Henninges schrieb:


> "heute ist nicht aller tage, ich komm wieder, keine frage."



Ich nehme Dich beim Wort, , sonst


----------



## XeT (10. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wie sieht die Faltleistung im Vergleich zum Stromverbrauch einer GTX 760 aus? Eigentlich wollte ich den alten Stromfresser  verkaufen und vom Geld eine neue GTX 750 TI erwerben, um einen kleinen zweiten 24/7 Faltrechner auf Linusbasis mit G3258 aufbauen. Wenn ich aber etwas von 40-70.000 Punkten pro Tag lese, ist das scheinbar nicht so viel, wenn ich dagegen die 2500-400.000 Punkter einer GTX 970 sehe, die auch nur 150W zieht. Oder ist die Berechnungszeit so wichtig für die Punktezahl, weil es unwichtige Bonuspunkte gibt? Mir kommt es auf die Wissensmenge, nicht die Punkte an.
> 
> An der GTX 760 stört mich am Stromverbrauch vor allem der Wärmeeintrag und der resultierende Krach. Darum läuft das Ding noch nicht.



Wenn du mehr punkte bekommst liegt das daran das du schneller faltest-> mehr wissen. Die 760 bringt nicht annähernd die Leistung für den verbraucht. Meine so 70k-90k waren es. Auch wenn dir punkte egal sind sie ein Indikator wieviel du hilfst. Natürlich kann man das nicht 100% übernehmen. Dafür müsste ich erst eine Formel aufstellen. Aber wie gesagt mehr Punkte haben schon prinzipiell ihren Grund


----------



## brooker (10. Februar 2016)

@Hennings: schön, dass Du trotz aller Widrigkeiten wieder mit dabei warst! Danke dafür  ... Mitte es Jahres wird es die nächste Faltaktion geben und Du bist jederzeit herzlich Willkommen


----------



## kampfschaaaf (10. Februar 2016)

Meine Rechner Finishen auch gerade. Ich hoffe, wir konnten dem "Stammfalterteam" bei den WUs etwas unter die Arme greifen und freue mich schon auf die nächste Aktion. 
MfG - kampfschaaaf


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Februar 2016)

@interessierterUser:
Mein 750 Ti@1386MHz im Schnitt zwischen 70 und 85kPPD.
Schlechteste WU: P9161 58kPPD
Beste WU: P9167 122kPPD

Sonntag Abend/Montag Morgen geht meine 780er dann auch wieder in Faltrente.


----------



## brooker (10. Februar 2016)

... jeder gibt was er kann und möchte! Hast uns ordentlich unter die Arme gegriffen. Vielen Dank dafür!


----------



## kampfschaaaf (10. Februar 2016)

Ja, die Stats sagen, daß ich für diese Woche 2% der Punkte generiert habe fürs Team - Das RWE und das Team freuen sich sowie ich mich selbst, wo ich etwas Heizöl und Holz eingespart habe. Wobei die beiden GTX doch deutlich weniger Hitze abgegeben haben, als die beiden anfänglich genutzten XEON W5590 in Verbindung mit der HD7970.

Und noch sind sie ja nicht fertig!


----------



## XeT (11. Februar 2016)

So dann darf ich mich jetzt an die walloftext für die Würdigung setzen. Soviele waten dabei und soviele meilensteine wurden erreicht. Das wird ein gutes Stück Arbeit das auszuwerten und umzusetzen.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (11. Februar 2016)

Kurze Frage: Ist das Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R5 PCGH-Edition zum Falten geeignet ? Verwende Luftkühlung mit i5-4570 & GTX 750 Ti. Im Test habe ich gelesen, daß es drinnen recht warm werden kann ...


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Februar 2016)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Kurze Frage: Ist das Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R5 PCGH-Edition zum Falten geeignet ? Verwende Luftkühlung mit i5-4570 & GTX 750 Ti. Im Test habe ich gelesen, daß es drinnen recht warm werden kann ...



Nun, tatsächlich ist es so, dass das Fractal Design Define R5 doch sehr auf "Leisetreter" optimiert wurde - was ja an sich eine gute Sache ist.
Die Fractal Design Define R5 PCGH-Edition treibt das sozusagen noch auf die Spitze

Darum, als "Endnote", das Gehäuse ist exzellent verarbeitet und sehr leise - aber eben nicht sehr "kühlfreudig"


----------



## XeT (11. Februar 2016)

Das passt bei deiner gpu. Gedämmt ist halt schlechter belüftet und wird wärme und wieder lauter. Da du aber nicht wirklich viel tdp sollte es keine Probleme geben. Mir wäre es einfach zu teuer. Günstiges mit Lüfter auf 7v und fertig.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Februar 2016)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Kurze Frage: Ist das Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R5 PCGH-Edition zum Falten geeignet ? Verwende Luftkühlung mit i5-4570 & GTX 750 Ti. Im Test habe ich gelesen, daß es drinnen recht warm werden kann ...


Ich habe eines und bei Deiner Hardware kannst Du die drei Lüfter mit 5V betreiben, da hörst Du gar nüscht
Welcher CPU Kühler soll drauf? Das Gehäuse ist für die Hardware etwas over sized

Ich betreibe im Gehäuse eine GTX 970 und höre aktuell auf 50cm Abstand, trotz Volllast von CPU und GPU
(allerdings ohne Übertaktung) so gut wir gar nichts. Allerdings habe ich hinten einen BQ SW 2, der mit seinem
PVM-Klackern aber fast Kontraproduktiv ist


----------



## brooker (11. Februar 2016)

... bitte denkt auch an morgen. Die Hardware wird sich sicher ändern.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (11. Februar 2016)

O.K., meine Angaben sind etwas mager, also: dies ist ein Multimedia-PC inkl. TV-Karte. Ich nutze ihn für ALLES. Allerdings ist das bisherige Gehäuse zu klein was die Verkabelung der HDDs & SSD betrifft. Zudem rattert es wie blöde & damit meine ich nicht die Lüfter: Hier die bisherigen Daten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Februar 2016)

Wenn Du es genau wissen willst, lies Dir das hier durch:
Hat aber irgendso eine geschwätzige Elster geschrieben
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...st-fractal-design-define-r5-pcgh-edition.html


----------



## Ion (11. Februar 2016)

Diese Faltwoche ist ja nun vorbei.
Wie gehts jetzt weiter? 

Muss ich mir jetzt nen eigenen Acc machen, oder wie läuft das ab?


Oder soll ich einfach auf dem Team Acc weiterfalten?


----------



## FlyingPC (11. Februar 2016)

Das ist deine Entscheidung entweder Team Account oder du erstellst deinen eigenen. Dann kannst du deine eigene Statistik haben. Nach 10 WUs bekommst du dann auch deinen Bonus.


----------



## Ion (11. Februar 2016)

Gut, dann hab ich mich jetzt einfach mal als Ion für das PCGH-Team eingetragen. 
Passkey ist auch ein neuer drin.


----------



## cubanrice987 (11. Februar 2016)

Eine Woche voller neuer Erkenntnisse geht zu Ende...

Der kleine Skylake hat gerade als Letzter die letzte WU abgegeben, das System ist herunter gefahren und plötzlich herrscht Stille. Zeit um einen kleinen persönlichen Rückblick zu verfassen. 

Zu meiner Aktuellen Sitauation:
Ich wohne auf dem Bauernhof in einem Mehrgenerationenhaus zusammen mit meinen Eltern und meiner Großmutter. Auch wenn hier keine aktive Landwirtschaft mehr betrieben wird und auch Mehrgenerationenhäuser immer seltener werden, werde ich irgendwann den Hof hier übernehmen und bin deshalb nicht zu Hause ausgezogen. Die Leute hier im Haus Teilen so ziemlich alles, eben auch den Stromzähler (der Ärger steht mir noch bevor ). Aus dem Grund ist es auch nicht so einfach von heute auf morgen in den 24/7 Betrieb über zu gehen, das will schon gut überlegt sein. An einem Lösungsansatz wird gearbeitet. Die Rechner stehen allesamt bei mir im Schlafzimmer, weshalb auch Geräuschentwicklung und die Abwärme problematisch waren.

Zu meinen Erkenntnissen:
i3-2120 + 7870 Tahiti LE (Die "Leihschlampe")
Nach einem bisher unerklärlichen Absturz ganz zu Anfang ist es das einzige System, das die vollen 7 Tage ohne Abstürze durch gemacht hat. Das alles mit einem vor Wochen selbst editierten Bios, welches den Kerntakt um 50Mhz auf nun 1000Mhz angehoben, gleichzeitig die Kernspannung aber soweit runter gesetzt hat, das ca. 30 Watt unter Vollast eingespart werden. Ziel der Übung war es, die Lautstärke der Grafikkarte etwas herab zu setzten, was zwar gut funktioniert hat, aber unter Vollast gern als immernoch nicht Schlafzimmer tauglich angesehen werden darf. Den kleinen 7 tägigen Dauer-Vollast-Stabilitätstest sehe ich hiermit für mich als bestanden an!
i3-6100 + R9-380 (Der LAN Rechner)
Leider musste ich feststellen das die von Werk aus eingestellte Konstellation aus Kerntakt und -Spannung bei der Grafikkarte nicht zusammen passt. +25mV im TriXX waren Notwendig, damit das System nach knapp 5 Tagen "endlich" ohne Abstürze falten zu lassen. Schade, war ein langer Weg das herauszufinden - das hätte ich so nicht erwartet. 
Xeon 1231v3 + GTX 970 (Hauptsystem)
Der Xeon hat sich bis auf 2 Abstürze, die ich aber wohl selbst verursacht habe, sehr gut geschlagen und gezeigt, wie viel Leistung bei moderatem Stromverbrauch und extrem niedriger Geräuschentwicklung möglich ist. Ich bin begeistert und würde sagen, bei der Zusammenstellung vielleicht doch alles richtig gemacht.

Abschließend bleibt zu sagen, dass sich die "falterei" nicht nur wegen der Dauertests für mich gelohnt hat, das Gefühl etwas Gutes zu tun, zu sehen wie man von Tag zu Tag in der Rangliste aufsteigt und nicht zuletzt der Einsatz der Community - in besonderem Maß muss ich mich hier noch mal bei brooker bedanken, der mir sehr geholfen hat, haben dazu geführt, dass ich hier am Ball bleiben konnte und dass ich vielleicht für die Zukunft ein neues Hobby für mich entdeckt habe.  Wie es mit 24/7 weiter geht kann ich noch nicht sagen, aber ganz sicher ist, beim nächsten Event und wahrscheinlich zwischendurch ab und an mal, bin ich auf jeden Fall wieder dabei.

Nochmals Danke an die Communty und an brooker, ihr seid schon klasse!


----------



## XeT (11. Februar 2016)

Freut mich zu lesen. Ich habe es so gemacht das ich das powertarget meines falters so weit wie möglich herabgesetzt  habe. Daher sind auch 980/ti in einem Gehäuse leise. 300watt bei 800k ppd.
Da ich 24/7 falte weiß ich das ich bei der Leistung 660€ im Jahre oder 55€ im Monat koste. Diese zahl ich dann am ende drauf. Beim Haus wird es in den Anschlag gehen und ich zahle direkt die 55€ mehr. 

Ziel ist im Haus auf solo/wind umzustellen. Dann fallen nur noch wartungskosten an. Bei einem Bauernhof habt ihr sicher auch Möglichkeiten die sich auf dauer rechnen.


----------



## Amigafan (11. Februar 2016)

Nachdem das Falt-Event zuende ist, werde auch ich einige Rechner "stilllegen".
Als Faltsystem wird genau ein einziges System übrigbleiben: als "Basis" dient der 4820K mit 2 GPU´s.
Stillgelegt werden demnach folgende GPU´s: R9 290, GTX 970 und HD7870.
Alle drei GPU´s werden nur noch sporadisch - also für neue Beta-GPU-Projekte - in Test-Betrieb genommen.

Dabei wird auch der Betrieb der R9 290 dauerhaft geändert:
Bisher lief diese leicht übertaktet mit 1020 MHz und GPU-Spannung laut Bios.
Bereits in den letzten Tagen habe ich den GPU-Takt auf Werks-OC zurückgestellt (1000 MHz) und dafür die GPU-Spannung reduziert (funktioniert mittlerweile, da von AMD eine Spannungsreduzierung für neuere GPU´s freigegeben).
Daher kann ich jetzt problemlos die GPU-Spannung um 25 mV reduzieren, ohne dass Falt-Instabilitäten zu befürchten wären - ein erster Test mit -37 mV erwies sich noch als zu optimistisch (das eine- oder andere Bad-State, aber ohne WU-Verlust).


Daher mein Tipp an alle *AMD*-GPU-Falter:
Testet die Spannungsreduzierung aus (sollte *ab Hawaii* und Crimson 15.12 und neuer funktionieren) - Ihr erreicht auf jeden Fall eine Verbrauchseinsparung (besonders hoch bei 390/X und allen Fuji-GPU´s - je nach Chipgüte).
Gute Hintergrundinfos dazu findet Ihr z. B. hier.
Interessant mag in diesem Zusammenhang auch noch der folgende Test der neuen Sapphire R9 Fury Nitro sein, siehe: Sapphire-Radeon-R9-Fury-Nitro


----------



## brooker (11. Februar 2016)

@XeT: das Thema Strom ist gerade auch in meinem Kopf unterwegs. Aktuell schaue ich nach Wind und Wasser. Ein Bach oder Flüsschen wäre super, habe ich hier aber nicht. Aber Wind, der ist vorhanden. Leider gibt es wenn nur bedingt geeignete Lösungen, die aber nicht wirtschaftlich sind. Ich glaube, da müsste man mal selbst ran und was basteln.


----------



## brooker (11. Februar 2016)

@ Amiga: habe die R9 nano, die gerade bei mir werkelt und komplett runtergezogen.  Es war erstaunlich, die Taktraten konnten trotz -30mV komplett gehalten werden. Da geht was!


----------



## Mr.Knister (11. Februar 2016)

Kann man den Client sozusagen auf Knopfdruck zwingen, seinen Upload nochmal zu versuchen? Der Router war drei Stunden aus, jetzt ist er wieder an, FAHClient wartet aber mit dem nächsten Versuch auf das Zeitraster


----------



## brooker (11. Februar 2016)

... jepp. Pause. Kurz warten. Dann FAH runterfahren. Neustart und dann wird der Upload sofort neu versucht.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (11. Februar 2016)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Kurze Frage: Ist das Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R5 PCGH-Edition zum Falten geeignet ? Verwende Luftkühlung mit i5-4570 & GTX 750 Ti. Im Test habe ich gelesen, daß es drinnen recht warm werden kann ...



Ich bin von einem R5 auf mein jetziges Obsidian 750D AirFlow gewechselt, da ich wirklich Probleme mit den Temperaturen bekommen habe. Der Unterschied ist vorhanden. 
Ich meine wenn ich beide Grakas volle Kanne falten lasse, kommt schon warme Luft aus dem Case (leider leidet die AiO-WaKü etwas darunter), aber an und für sich, bleiben die Temps im Rahmen.
Das R5 ist mit seiner Dämmung und vorderen seitlichen Lufteinlässen dafür gedacht, Schlicht zu wirken und leise zu sein ... Die Kühlleistung bleibt da leider auf der Strecke ... Das gilt aber nur für Hardware die auch wirklich warm wird.



Ion schrieb:


> Gut, dann hab ich mich jetzt einfach mal als Ion für das PCGH-Team eingetragen.
> Passkey ist auch ein neuer drin.



Ich finde es doch immer wieder klasse, wenn die Moderatoren Arrangement zeigen und sich beteiligen ... Das issn guter Schritt und geht vielen mit mit gutem Beispiel vorraus ... Hut ab Ion 


Also ich musste zwischendurch immer mal ne Pause einlegen ... Irgendwie hatte ich ein wenig Angst um meine 980Ti ... Die 960 faltet ja 24/7, aber um meine Ti habsch nen bissl schiss


----------



## brooker (11. Februar 2016)

... aber Snake, dass ist wie der Porsche in der Garage. Der ist auch zum powermachen gedacht und steht sich nur nen Standplatten, wenn er nicht immerordentlich bewegt wird


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (11. Februar 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> ... aber Snake, dass ist wie der Porsche in der Garage. Der ist auch zum powermachen gedacht und steht sich nur nen Standplatten, wenn er nicht immerordentlich bewegt wird



Na und ... Dann besorg ich mir nen Lappen und werde aber sowas von Powermäßig den Staub in Bewegung bringen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Februar 2016)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Irgendwie hatte ich ein wenig Angst um meine 980Ti ... Die 960 faltet ja 24/7, aber um meine Ti habsch nen bissl schiss


Wenn du Angst um sie hast, einfach mit dem OC im Garantiebereich bleiben > Garantie ist kein dekoratives Element.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Februar 2016)

@brooker:
Wegen deinem Beitrag http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...0335-/119786-eine-wuerdigung-post8028343.html:
Sicher ist noch ne Weile hin, aber wie stellst du dir das vor? 
Alle dazu überreden nur NaCl zu falten um möglichst viele WU's rauszuhauen?


----------



## brooker (11. Februar 2016)

@Alex: das ist eine berechtigte Frage. Aufgrund der Tatsache das es uns hauptsächlich um die Unterstützung der Wissenschaft geht, ist die Anzahl der WUs das primäre Ziel. Jeder kann falten so viel und womit er mag. Als selundäres Ziel könnte bspw. eine PPD von 50 Mio oder mehr ausgegeben werden. Das können wir intern noch abstimmen, wie es ganz konkret aussieht.


----------



## brooker (12. Februar 2016)

.. btw, ist mir gerade in die Kakao Stats aufgefallen: der NaCl mach 128 oder 120 oder 124 Punkte pro WU. Seit wann den das? 

09:20 	128 	1
08:20 	120 	1
07:20 	128 	1
06:20 	248 	2


----------



## FlyingPC (12. Februar 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> .. btw, ist mir gerade in die Kakao Stats aufgefallen: der NaCl mach 128 oder 120 oder 124 Punkte pro WU. Seit wann den das?
> 
> 09:20 128 1
> 08:20 120 1
> ...



In meinem Log schaut es gut aus. Immer 125 Punkte. Das ist irgendwie ein bisschen komisch.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Februar 2016)

Sind 125Punkte wenn korrekt angezeigt wird.


----------



## brooker (12. Februar 2016)

... der Euro-Kurs steigt, die Hardware-Preise sollten binnen 1 Woche fallen. Wer vor dem neuen Release noch Hardware kaufen möchte, sollte die nächsten Wochen wach sein und die Preise beobachten.


----------



## haVoc_inc (12. Februar 2016)

Mal ein kurzer Einwurf... Folden euere Systeme mit dem NaCl auch so langsam? Hatte mit meinem FX 8350 bisher so ca. zehn Minuten, jetzt ist es fast das doppelte.

EDIT: sorry, hatte die zweite folding-app übersehen  >.>


----------



## Schmidde (12. Februar 2016)

Hallo meine lieben Falter und Falterinnen,
F@H ist bei mir schon fast in Vergessenheit geraten bis ich durch die Faltwoche wieder darauf aufmerksam geworden bin und meinen Client (wenn auch mit etwas Verspätung) wieder angeworfen habe.
Werde die nächste Zeit auch verstärkt wieder dabei bleiben, so lange der Stromzähler und die Außentemperaturen es zu lassen.  Mein Ziel ist es dieses Jahr auf jeden Fall die 100 Mio. Marke zu knacken 

Gefaltet wird momentan mit der GTX780 die je nach WU 130k-230k PPD abwirft. Den 6600K hab ich auch mal mitlaufen lassen, lohnt sich aber wohl nicht so richtig, vor allem da sich die NVidias ja immer noch einen CPU Kern genehmigen.

So on, freu mich wieder dabei zu sein


----------



## brooker (12. Februar 2016)

welcome back  lass lieber 2 Threads frei, dann kann die GPU ordentlich durchstarten; )


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Februar 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Schmidde 

*Falls du es nicht mitbekommen hast:
Beim Core21 ist die Version 0.0.17 aktuell und die kann zum Datenvorbereiten für die Nvidia's zwei CPU-Threads nutzten > lass also zwei für deine 780er frei.

brooker war schneller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (12. Februar 2016)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> *Schmidde
> *



Schön dich wieder bei uns zu haben


----------



## Schmidde (12. Februar 2016)

Vielen Dank 
Dann lass ich die CPU mal auf zwei Kernen mitlaufen. Wie ich gerade festgestellt habe verbraucht der Rechner dabei sowieso nur ~20W mehr, wahrscheinlich weil die CPU durch das GPU falten sowieso nicht richtig idlen kann. 
Aber ist das normal dass das so wenig Punkte abwirft (im Vergleich zum GPU falten)? Ich lieg jetzt bei 8k-10k PPD


----------



## brooker (12. Februar 2016)

... das ist leider aktuell normal und der Grund, warum wir beim effizienten Falten die CPU in der Regel weglassen. Jedenfalls bei weniger als 6 Threads.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. Februar 2016)

Schmidde schrieb:


> Vielen Dank
> Dann lass ich die CPU mal auf zwei Kernen mitlaufen. Wie ich gerade festgestellt habe verbraucht der Rechner dabei sowieso nur ~20W mehr, wahrscheinlich weil die CPU durch das GPU falten sowieso nicht richtig idlen kann.
> Aber ist das normal dass das so wenig Punkte abwirft (im Vergleich zum GPU falten)? Ich lieg jetzt bei 8k-10k PPD


8-10k PPD für 20W ist doch ganz ordentlich. Die GPUs schaffen nur soviele Punkte, weil es ein dummes zeitabhängiges Punkteverfahren wird. Es ändert aber nichts am Wissensgewinn für die Forschung, ob eich eine WU in 2h oder 10h berechne. Trotzdem gibt es für dieselbe WU viel mehr Punkte. Das ist der Wettbewerb und bringt viele dazu, mit einer Titan zu falten, aber wirtschaftlich ist es Blödsinn.  Ich lasse meine CPU jedenfalls weiterlaufen. Jede WU zählt! Ich musste nur mal ein wenig basteln, jetzt ist es noch ruhiger im Rechner, hihi


----------



## Amigafan (13. Februar 2016)

Wenn ich so ein Ergebnis auf einer "alten"  *AMD* HD7870 sehe, macht das Falten doppelt Spass (Projekt: 10494):

 Min. Time / Frame : 00:08:50 - 131.548,3 PPD
 Avg. Time / Frame : 00:08:51 - *131.237,7* PPD


Mit den neueren Projekten merkt man erst, wie leistungsfähig doch die Architektur dieser GPU ist - da ist eine beim Spielen etwa gleichschnelle  GTX 670 doch extrem weit abgeschlagen:

 Min. Time / Frame : 00:11:00 - 94.905,8 PPD
 Avg. Time / Frame : 00:11:04 - 94.049,6 PPD

Der Grund ist ganz einfach - diese Art von WU ist groß (*277.543* Atome) - da "arbeiten" *nVIDIA*-Kepler-GPU´s nicht so effektiv.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (13. Februar 2016)

Frage: Kann es sein, daß sich  im 7.4.4 Clienten das CPU & GPU-Falten gegenseitig beeinflußt ? Habe die Einstellung auf Medium, 2 CPU-Thread für meine Nivea-GPU und 2 CPU-Threads für die CPU-WUs.  Gesamtauslastung meines i5-4570 ca. 75 Prozent. Dennoch habe ich bemerkt, daß besonders große GPU-WUs mit Faltzeiten von etwa 22 Stunden 1 bis teils sogar 3 Stunden länger brauchen. Das sich GPU-Client & NaCl nicht mögen, ist mir ja bekannt, aber innerhalb dieses Clienten auch  ?


----------



## mattinator (13. Februar 2016)

In der Version 0.0.17 des Core21 wird die Verifikation der Ergebnisse des GPU-Faltens mit der CPU multithreaded berechnet, da kann das CPU-Folding schon bremsen.
Btw. 


binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> meine *Nivea*-GPU


Wenn Du sie schön einsalbst, läuft sie vielleicht auch schneller.


----------



## Amigafan (13. Februar 2016)

*Zur Info*

Das zuvor erwähnte *GPU-Projekt 9442* hat den Beta-Status verlassen und ist jetzt "*advanced*".
Folgende PPD wurden während des Beta-Tests ermittelt (leider keine Daten für AMD-GPU´s):

1. GTX *970@1450* MHz, Win7, Treiber *361.43 *WHQL

 Min. Time / Frame : 00:02:02 - *379.559,8* PPD
 Avg. Time / Frame : 00:02:04 - *370.414,0* PPD


2. GTX *980 Ti@1470* MHz, Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS, Treiber *346.82*

 Min. Time / Frame : 00:01:16 - *771.968,3* PPD
 Avg. Time / Frame : 00:01:17 - *756.978,5* PPD


Edit:

Das zuvor erwähnte *GPU-Projekt 13104* ist für den *Beta*-Test freigegeben.


----------



## Stefan84 (14. Februar 2016)

Die letzten Stunden des Faltens sind nun angebrochen...  Jetzt wird nochmal alles aufgefahren was geht.


----------



## brooker (14. Februar 2016)

... Frage ans Team: was bringt eine GTX980 im Durchschnitt ein? 500K PPDs? Bin der Meinung das mitbekommen zu haben.


----------



## Amigafan (14. Februar 2016)

Die sind nur mit sehr hohem OC der Grafikkarte zu erreichen - ich schätze 400-450K eher als realistisch.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (14. Februar 2016)

@GTX 750 Ti: Seit etwa 2 Tagen kommt nach jeden Systemstart: "Der Anzeigetreiber wurde nach einem Fehler wiederhergestellt" - und dies teils mehrfach hintereinander Mit welcher Freeware kann ich die GPU samt GPU-Speicher voll testen. Ich habe so das Gefühl, daß meine Karte (noch Garantie) ne Macke hat ...


----------



## brooker (14. Februar 2016)

Nimm nen älteren 3D Mark.


----------



## Amigafan (14. Februar 2016)

*Kurze Info*

Auch *FAHBench* wird als "Nebenprodukt" weiterentwickelt und nutzt jetzt den Code von Core21.
Er ist noch Beta und deshalb gerade zum Test freigegeben worden - es existiert sowohl eine Win-64Bit- als auch eine Linux-Version.
Info bzw Download siehe: hier


----------



## brooker (14. Februar 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> ... Frage ans Team: was bringt eine GTX980 im Durchschnitt ein? 500K PPDs? Bin der Meinung das mitbekommen zu haben.



push push


----------



## knightmare80 (14. Februar 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> push push


Greife das nochmal auf, möchte eine GTX 980 mit nem Wasserkühler kalt stellen und auf 1600Mhz beschleunigen... hat jemand da Erfahrungswerte?


----------



## Kashura (15. Februar 2016)

Bleiben uns eigentlich ein paar nach der Faltwoche erhalten? Das fände ich suuuuuuuuuuuper  Klar ist so eine Aktion toll aber je mehr desto besser


----------



## Stefan84 (15. Februar 2016)

Seit gestern 14 Uhr sind die letzten WU's von mir abgearbeitet worden, jetzt hat mein Rechenknecht seinen verdienten, mehrmonatigen Urlaub angetreten  Ganz aus der Welt sein werde ich aber natürlich nicht, denn im Laufe des Jahres werde ich auch definitiv wieder "zurückkommen".

Bis dahin wünsche ich euch immer eine Handbreit Kilowattstunden unter dem Netzteil und verabschiede mich mit dem Gruß *"Gut Falt!"*


----------



## knightmare80 (15. Februar 2016)

Hat jemand schon mal mit einem e3- 1270 Gefalten? ich könnte ihn in einem Server-PC laufen lassen mit einer Quadro 4000.... kann die auch Falten??? Oder die 3800???


----------



## brooker (15. Februar 2016)

... die CPU wenn nur auf NACL Client. Die Quadro Karten bringen leider nicht wirklich was. Aber probiere doch einfach mal für zwei Tage aus


----------



## ratzefummel (15. Februar 2016)

Hi, mir ist schon früher aufgefallen das meine 'extra slot options' bei Neustart des Rechners gelöscht werden, bzw. verschwinden. Der einzige Eintrag der dann über bleibt ist der Standard-Eintrag 'paused - false'.
Ist mir nämlich schon häufiger passiert, das ich dachte, der Rechner foldet gemütlich nebenbei, das Programm allerdings immer noch auf die Freigabe wartet. Ist euch da etwas bekannt? Neuinstallation brachte nichts.


----------



## knightmare80 (15. Februar 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> ... die CPU wenn nur auf NACL Client. Die Quadro Karten bringen leider nicht wirklich was. Aber probiere doch einfach mal für zwei Tage aus



"NACL Client?" ... dachte unter Windoof 64bit ... mhhh und die Quadro 3800 und 4000 passen zusammen in die Worstation... 

Also nichts mit bissl extra PPD... finde nirgends Vergleichswerte... werde das ganze einfach ausprobieren.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. Februar 2016)

In der Quadro 4000 steckt die Fermi-Architektur drunter und ist der gleiche Chip wie bei der GTX480 > vielleicht 20kPPD? 
Meine GTS450 hat vor einem Jahr so um 7-8kPPD gebracht.


----------



## knightmare80 (15. Februar 2016)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> In der Quadro 4000 steckt die Fermi-Architektur drunter und ist der gleiche Chip wie bei der GTX480 > vielleicht 20kPPD?


Danke, Klingt doch gut  Ist doch kostenlos... Also 20k von der 4000er und 10k von der 3800er und vielleicht 20k von dem E3- 1270 mit 8x 3,8 Ghz... Sind 50k PPD..


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. Februar 2016)

knightmare80 schrieb:


> Ist doch kostenlos...


Kannst du mir nicht mal ein Kabel legen so das ich alles was ich habe ins Rennen schicken kann?


----------



## knightmare80 (15. Februar 2016)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Kannst du mir nicht mal ein Kabel legen so das ich alles was ich habe ins Rennen schicken kann?



Hast du so viel? Mein PC Zuhause faltet jetzt nur noch am Wochenende. Aber dafür habe ich meinen nuc mit i5 CPU angeworfen... Habe zum Glück einen gute Möglichkeit, Strom sehr günstig zu bekommen. Also ich bezahle nicht für die kW/h sondern arbeite mal ne Stunde extra in der Woche.Finde für die Erforschung sollte jeder seinen Beitrag geben. Kann ich den Server CPU nicht unter Windows falten lassen?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. Februar 2016)

Das eine oder andere hab ich schon rumliegen und da würde der Verbrauch ganz schön in die Höhe schiessen > ob die ältere Hardware so effizient mit dem Strom umgeht steht auf einem anderen Papier. 


knightmare80 schrieb:


> Kann ich den Server CPU nicht unter Windows falten lassen?


Versteh gerade die Frage nicht > Wieso soll das nicht gehen?


----------



## kampfschaaaf (15. Februar 2016)

knightmare80 schrieb:


> Greife das nochmal auf, möchte eine GTX 980 mit nem Wasserkühler kalt stellen und auf 1600Mhz beschleunigen... hat jemand da Erfahrungswerte?



Hai - 

Falls Du ein Customdesign, also nicht den Referenzkühler drauf hast, ist das fast unnötig. Die 980 ist sehr effizient. Mittels einer Wasserkühlung bekommst Du die Karte zwar geräuschlos, aber nicht stabil deutlich höher getaktet. 1600MHz ist eine sehr hohe Marke, die Du erreichen möchtest. Das tust Du auf Kosten der Stabilität und des Stromverbrauches. Was Du finden mußt, ist der Sweetspot. Der ist bei jeder Karte und Temperatur sowie der zu stemmenden Aufgabe anders. Ein Wasserkühler ist ne sehr tolle Geschichte und hilft dem Spot etwas auf die Sprünge. Nutzt ja nix, wenn Deine Karte durch das extreme OC im Bitstrom mehr mit Fehlerkorrektur, als mit der tatsächlichen Rechnerei zu tun hat.

Meine 980ti ist mit 1600 außerhalb des Sweetspot und sie stellt als Lightning-Variante normalerweise die Speerspitze dieser Architektur dar.  Ich kann für die Falterei nur ein Undervolting empfehlen. Natürlich kann man versuchen den Boost-Takt dauerhaft festzunageln, aber wenn die Karte sich mehrmals verrechnet, sind unter Umständen Stunden der Falterei umsonst gewesen.

MfG


----------



## knightmare80 (15. Februar 2016)

kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Hai -
> 
> Falls Du ein Customdesign, also nicht den Referenzkühler drauf hast, ist das fast unnötig. Die 980 ist sehr effizient. Mittels einer Wasserkühlung bekommst Du die Karte zwar geräuschlos, aber nicht stabil deutlich höher getaktet. 1600MHz ist eine sehr hohe Marke, die Du erreichen möchtest. Das tust Du auf Kosten der Stabilität und des Stromverbrauches. Was Du finden mußt, ist der Sweetspot. Der ist bei jeder Karte und Temperatur sowie der zu stemmenden Aufgabe anders. Ein Wasserkühler ist ne sehr tolle Geschichte und hilft dem Spot etwas auf die Sprünge. Nutzt ja nix, wenn Deine Karte durch das extreme OC im Bitstrom mehr mit Fehlerkorrektur, als mit der tatsächlichen Rechnerei zu tun hat.
> 
> ...



Danke für deine Meinung. Also werden es Richtung 1500MHz Sollte ich wirklich eine 980 ti noch erwerben werde ich auch da 1500MHz anstreben. Wie du schon sagst,die Leistungsaufnahme steigt und ich muss mit 950Watt bzw 1000Watt Rechnen... Darf meine auf 1100MHz übertaktete r9 290x nicht vergessen. Das sind bestimmt auch 300-350watt... Werde das Dann Schrittweise ausloten... Ein größeres Netzteil darf ich nicht verbauen. Darf nur 1kW/h haben...


----------



## sc59 (15. Februar 2016)

knightmare80 schrieb:


> "NACL Client?" ... dachte unter Windoof 64bit ...  .





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Versteh gerade die Frage nicht > Wieso soll das nicht gehen?



Denke es geht um die CPU nach der knightmare gefragt hat.
 NaCal ist ein Client  im Chrome Browser  und kein Betriebssystem.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Februar 2016)

sc59 schrieb:


> Denke es geht um die CPU nach der knightmare gefragt hat.
> NaCal ist ein Client  im Chrome Browser  und kein Betriebssystem.


Ich habe seine Frage mit der Gegenfrage beantwortet "Wieso soll das nicht gehen? "
Server-CPU's hatten wir jetzt schon fasst alles was es gibt und solange eine Multi-CPU-Variante von Windows verwendet wurde, gab es ja nie Probleme CPU-seitig.


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Februar 2016)

ratzefummel schrieb:


> Hi, mir ist schon früher aufgefallen das meine 'extra slot options' bei Neustart des Rechners gelöscht werden, bzw. verschwinden. Der einzige Eintrag der dann über bleibt ist der Standard-Eintrag 'paused - false'.
> Ist mir nämlich schon häufiger passiert, das ich dachte, der Rechner foldet gemütlich nebenbei, das Programm allerdings immer noch auf die Freigabe wartet. Ist euch da etwas bekannt? Neuinstallation brachte nichts.



Ganz müüüsteriöse Geschichte das - hab ich noch nie gehört

Willst du mal etwas mehr ins Detail gehen; sowas mit Betriebssystem und Hardware und so??


----------



## knightmare80 (16. Februar 2016)

sc59 schrieb:


> Denke es geht um die CPU nach der knightmare gefragt hat.
> NaCal ist ein Client  im Chrome Browser  und kein Betriebssystem.



Danke, den Client im Chrome Browser werden ich versuchen wenn der Server online ist.


----------



## knightmare80 (16. Februar 2016)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ich habe seine Frage mit der Gegenfrage beantwortet "Wieso soll das nicht gehen? "
> Server-CPU's hatten wir jetzt schon fasst alles was es gibt und solange eine Multi-CPU-Variante von Windows verwendet wurde, gab es ja nie Probleme CPU-seitig.



Ich hatte noch nie einer Server gehabt, jetzt steht er da mit 4GB RAM, dem Server CPU und den beiden Quadro Karten (3800+4000) werde dann Berichten. Denke Donnerstag ist es soweit.


----------



## Rarek (16. Februar 2016)

wo kriegt man denn solch ein Schiff her?


----------



## ratzefummel (16. Februar 2016)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ganz müüüsteriöse Geschichte das - hab ich noch nie gehört
> 
> Willst du mal etwas mehr ins Detail gehen; sowas mit Betriebssystem und Hardware und so??



Win 10 64bit, 5820k OC, 780 OC, 16GB RAM.

Vermute mal, das mir der Autostart da irgendwie die Einstellungen zerschießt. Gestern noch ausprobiert: Starte ich das Programm manuell, funktioniert es... 
Habt ihr den Clienten einfach in den Autostart-Ordner verfrachtet? So bin ich nämlich vorgegangen, glaube in dem How-To wurde das auch so geschildert.


----------



## PCGHGS (16. Februar 2016)

gtx 980 @ 1512MHz 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. Februar 2016)

Schön PCGHGS,

mit meiner GTX 970 bekomme icvh auch einzele WU auf 400.000 PPD, aber das sind Sonderfälle. Projekt 9170 ist sehr spendabel.


----------



## knightmare80 (16. Februar 2016)

Rarek schrieb:


> wo kriegt man denn solch ein Schiff her?


 Ist mein Server gemeint? Mein bekannter hat seine EDV Anlage entmistet und ich darf für meine Hilfe das alles haben. Ist noch ein anderer Server mit Lynfield dabei...ein X3430 wird beim Folding bestimmt nichts reißen...


----------



## knightmare80 (16. Februar 2016)

PCGHGS schrieb:


> gtx 980 @ 1512MHz



Ein Traum... das bitte permanent und mit 2Karten...


----------



## brooker (16. Februar 2016)

Wie viele PPDs mit welcher WU macht die 980OC?


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Februar 2016)

ratzefummel schrieb:


> Win 10 64bit, 5820k OC, 780 OC, 16GB RAM.
> 
> Vermute mal, das mir der Autostart da irgendwie die Einstellungen zerschießt. Gestern noch ausprobiert: Starte ich das Programm manuell, funktioniert es...
> Habt ihr den Clienten einfach in den Autostart-Ordner verfrachtet? So bin ich nämlich vorgegangen, glaube in dem How-To wurde das auch so geschildert.



Ich habe das Falten nicht im Autostart - mach es auch so


----------



## ProfBoom (17. Februar 2016)

Amigafan schrieb:


> *Zur Info*
> 
> Das zuvor erwähnte *GPU-Projekt 9442* hat den Beta-Status verlassen und ist jetzt "*advanced*".
> Folgende PPD wurden während des Beta-Tests ermittelt (leider keine Daten für AMD-GPU´s):



Da kann ich wohl helfen:
1. *HD7870@1050* MHz, Win10, Treiber müsste Catalyst 15.7.1 sein.

 Min. Time / Frame : 00:05:31 - *84.933* PPD
 Avg. Time / Frame : 00:05:42 - *80.868* PPD


----------



## Rarek (17. Februar 2016)

knightmare80 schrieb:


> Ist mein Server gemeint? Mein bekannter hat seine EDV Anlage entmistet und ich darf für meine Hilfe das alles haben. Ist noch ein anderer Server mit Lynfield dabei...ein X3430 wird beim Folding bestimmt nichts reißen...



hätt ich auch gerne wen der so spendabel ist ^^

man kann ja net alles haben, huh?


----------



## binär-11110110111 (17. Februar 2016)

Hi Leude, seit gestern ist ReactOS-0.4.0 verfügbar. Hab's gleich mal in Virtual-Box getestet.  Extrem Beta, sehr instabil, F@H wurde zwar gestartet, aber ein Zugriff auf die Config ist nicht möglich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin gespannt, ob das die Russen in nächster Zeit hinbekommen ...  

Edit: Da hier schon gefragt wurde, ob sich das Arbeitsvolumen beim NaCl verändert hat; also mein i5-4570 knetet nach wie vor 125 Punkte in ca. 14 Minuten, Power: Full.


----------



## brooker (17. Februar 2016)

@PS-Kranker: 



PS_Kranker schrieb:


> Da hänge ich mich hier auch gleich nochmal mit dran. Oder verschiebt es
> 
> Wie bereits gesagt soll in Zukunft die 960 im LKW ihr Werk verrichten. Darüber hinaus aber gerne noch 1 o. 2
> 
> ...





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wenn wir noch finanziell günstig bleiben wollen aber dennoch ein paar Punkte erfalten wollen, würde ich in Richtung Klein-PC mit einer GTX950 oder einer gebrauchten 750 Ti gehen.
> 
> Meinen ersten Falltserver mit GTS450 hab ich ja immer noch (hatte damals auch einen Vorstellungs-Thread gemacht), der kommt im Vollast-Betrieb auf etwa 150W und da könnte man noch ein paar Watt einsparen weil das NT nur 80Plus Bronce ist und mit 480W auch reichlich überdimensioniert ist.




Zur Frage: Was hast Du für einen Untersatz - sprich Board und CPU zur Verfügung?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Februar 2016)

Meinst du PS_Kranker oder mich?


----------



## brooker (17. Februar 2016)

Hi Alex, ich meine PS_Kranker


----------



## TheSebi41 (17. Februar 2016)

PS_Kranker schrieb:
			
		

> _Da hänge ich mich hier auch gleich nochmal mit dran. Oder verschiebt es _
> 
> _Wie bereits gesagt soll in Zukunft die 960 im LKW ihr Werk verrichten. Darüber hinaus aber gerne noch 1 o. 2 _
> 
> ...



Klingt sehr interessant, da wird dann bei jeder neuen Wu das Licht kurz dunkler  Aber auf welche Leistung ist denn das 24V Netz von deinem LKW überhaupt ausgelegt ?

Grüße


----------



## PS_Kranker (17. Februar 2016)

Dann doch lieber gleich bei meinem alten^^

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...n-weiten-falter-aus-der-gtx-650-zu-bauen.html


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Februar 2016)

Bleibt aber immer noch die Frage mit wieviel Ampere du den 24V-Anschluss belasten kannst.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (18. Februar 2016)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Bleibt aber immer noch die Frage mit wieviel Ampere du den 24V-Anschluss belasten kannst.



Das kommt auf die Sicherung an. Habe gelesen, daß so ein 24 Volt Stromanschluß im LKW ne 15 Ampere-Sicherung hat. Um mehr rauszuholen, kann man auch ne 20er Sicherung einbauen, am Besten eine "Träge", die "Aktiven" braten zu schnell durch, besonders bei kurzen Spitzen.

300 Watt belasten mit 12,5 Ampere, 400 Watt mit 16,7 Ampere und 500 Watt mit 20,8 Ampere (Watt geteilt durch Volt).

Genau kenne ich mich damit aber nicht aus, daher sind meine Angaben nur als grobe Infos zu betrachten !


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Februar 2016)

Hallo Brooker,

du suchst möglichst hohe PPD-Werte von WU. Hier mal wieder eine kurz vor 400k mit einer GTX 970, es sind *386.835 PPD
*Für Deine Statistik ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (18. Februar 2016)

Die Grafikeinheiten sämtlicher APUs von AMD, egal ob Desktop oder Notebook, können mittlerweile ebenso verwendet werden. Dabei greift der V7-Client auf den Standard OpenCL zurück. Siehe auch: GPGPU - Zitat aus wiki. Und wann ist Intel dran ? Meine iGPU gammelt hier ungenutzt vor sich hin...


----------



## ZobRombie (18. Februar 2016)

In der Hinsicht müsste man vielleicht noch mal eine Testreihe machen. Das "Problem" ist ja, dass sowohl der CPU-Part Strom benötigt, als auch der iGPU-Part und sich beide ggf am TDP-Limit gegenseitig den Saft wegnehmen. 
Mal als Beispiel mein Broadwell-NUC mit einem i5-5250 und einer Intel HD 6000 - wenn die iGPU länger belastet wird, dann fehlt der CPU die Luft zum Atmen und sie muss für das Powerlimit stark heruntertakten, was dann seinerseits die Gesamtleistung limitiert. 

Ich möchte mir persönlich aber gern die "neuen" Kaveris angucken und dann warten wir ja eh gespannt auf die Bristol Ridge/Excavator/"modifizierte-Carrizo-APU-auf-Steroide für Desktop"-Modelle. Da werden sicherlich ein paar F@H-Tests zusammenkommen.


----------



## Mr.Knister (18. Februar 2016)

Kaveri-GPU, 512 Shader@900MHz habe ich ja mal ausprobiert. 20-25k ppd sind zu erwarten. WUs brauchen das >2,5-fache an Zeit verglichen mit der 7870 (rechnerisch: 1280/512 + Takt-Quotient), die mit ihren 8 bis 24 Stunden schon nicht die flexibelste ist.

Was noch dazukommt: Für AMD-GPUs gibt es sparsamere Untersätze (z.B. Kabini) als Piledriver.

Allein die Kompaktheit wäre mMn ein Vorteil für das APU-Falten mit aktuellen Produkten. Vielleicht sieht's ja bald ganz anders aus.


----------



## knightmare80 (18. Februar 2016)

Wer schon immer wissen wollte was eine quadro 4000 und ein e3 1270 für PPD bringt, hier die Antwort 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*FRAGE: Gibt es nirgends eine Liste wo man alle erreichten Leistungen (auch CPU) eintragen könnte?
Bei den GPU´s gab es ja schon eine Liste, aber solche Exoten wie meine 4000er könnte man doch auch mal Auflisten, oder?*


----------



## brooker (18. Februar 2016)

... es kribbelt: ECO-Falter-System 1 für weitere Tests bestellt 

1. Falten mit einer NVidia-GPU:

Board: ASRock H81M-HDS R2.0 (90-MXGX80-A0UAYZ), Übersicht weiterer geeigneter Boards

CPU: Intel Pentium G3258 Anniversary Edition, 2x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80646G3258) - OC notwendig, geht bis ca. 4.5GHz

Speicher: 4GB-Kit DDR3 1600

Netzteil bis GTX970 OC: be quiet! System Power B8 300W ATX 2.4 (BN256)


----------



## Amigafan (18. Februar 2016)

knightmare80 schrieb:


> Wer schon immer wissen wollte was eine quadro 4000 und ein e3 1270 für PPD bringt, hier die Antwort
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sorry - aber das Ergebnis für die  Quadro 4000 *ist falsch*.
Wenn Du verläßliche Werte haben willst (die auch einem Vergleich "standhalten"), solltest Du *mindestens 10% Faltfortschritt* abwarten.
Daher empfehle ich, für verläßliche Aussagen bezüglich der PPD HFM (genauer gesagt im Menü das Tool: Benchmarks Viewer) zu nutzen . . .


*@brooker*

Mit Deinem 300 W-NT kommst Du bei einigen GTX970 OC bereits an die Belastungsgrenze (Beispiel: EVGA 970 SSC mit TDP von 201 W lt. Bios, beim "Ausreizen" von 110% bist Du schon bei 221W nur für die GPU).


Edit:
Für die  PPD-Aufstellung:

HD*7870@1180* MHz ,Win7 64Bit, *Catalyst 14.4* WHQL:

Projekt *10494 (R1, C9, G65)*

 Min. Time / Frame : 00:08:46 - *132.966,4* PPD
 Avg. Time / Frame : 00:08:46 - *132.966,4* PPD


----------



## knightmare80 (19. Februar 2016)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Sorry - aber das Ergebnis für die  Quadro 4000 *ist falsch*.
> Wenn Du verläßliche Werte haben willst (die auch einem Vergleich "standhalten"), solltest Du *mindestens 10% Faltfortschritt* abwarten.
> Daher empfehle ich, für verläßliche Aussagen bezüglich der PPD HFM (genauer gesagt im Menü das Tool: Benchmarks Viewer) zu nutzen . . .
> 
> ...



Danke, werde ich nachholen


----------



## brooker (19. Februar 2016)

@Amiga: komfortabel und mit 30% Puffer ist es nicht, aber nach meinen Erkenntnissen völlig ausreichend. Ich habe an meinem P11 550W zu den Faltaktionen immer 2x 970GTX OC + WaKü + 3570K @ 4.5GHz zu laufen. Das ist kein Problem.


----------



## kampfschaaaf (19. Februar 2016)

Was ist das denn spannendes?

0x21 P9172 für über 750k ppd? Das macht richtig Meter! 

MfG


----------



## knightmare80 (19. Februar 2016)

Kann mir wer helfen wie ich die "Menü das Tool: Benchmarks Viewer" finde? 
Endlich werden die Ergebnisse besser... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## knightmare80 (19. Februar 2016)

kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Was ist das denn spannendes?
> 
> 0x21 P9172 für über 750k ppd? Das macht richtig Meter!
> 
> MfG



Ich will auch eine 980Ti  ....
Aber morgen früh muss erstmal ne 980er mit nem G620 dran  der Richtige CPU ist immer noch nicht da und ich möchte nicht mehr warten...
Für die 980Ti brauch ich noch 650€ mit dem Wasserkühler halt...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Februar 2016)

knightmare80 schrieb:


> *FRAGE: Gibt es nirgends eine Liste wo man alle erreichten Leistungen (auch CPU) eintragen könnte?
> Bei den GPU´s gab es ja schon eine Liste, aber solche Exoten wie meine 4000er könnte man doch auch mal Auflisten, oder?*


Bei der Datenbank von TOM@0 würde sowas gehen > fragt mal bei ihm nach was mit der Datenbank ist


----------



## knightmare80 (19. Februar 2016)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Bei der Datenbank von TOM@0 würde sowas gehen > fragt mal bei ihm nach was mit der Datenbank ist



Großes Danke


----------



## brooker (19. Februar 2016)

@knightmare80: bitte gebe der GPU noch einen Thread mehr, sprich nur mit 6 Threads der CPU falten. Das solltest Du an den PPFs dann merken


----------



## brooker (19. Februar 2016)

... die Hardware-Preise sind am Fallen, nur noch 6€ und wir sind auf dem tiefsten Niveau bei einer lecker ZOTAC GTX950


----------



## Amigafan (19. Februar 2016)

knightmare80 schrieb:


> Kann mir wer helfen wie ich die "Menü das Tool: Benchmarks Viewer" finde?
> . . .



Das Menü findest Du im Programm HFM.NET.
HFM.NET kannst Du hier runterladen: hfm-net
Nutze das blaue Icon mit dem Namen *HFM Any CPU 0.9.5.478* - es enthält den Installer.


----------



## knightmare80 (20. Februar 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> @knightmare80: bitte gebe der GPU noch einen Thread mehr, sprich nur mit 6 Threads der CPU falten. Das solltest Du an den PPFs dann merken


Danke, gemacht... jetzt heißt es Warten


----------



## mattinator (20. Februar 2016)

Hat jemand das aktuelle HFM.NET unter Linux (mit mono) am Laufen ? Ich bekomme es nicht hin, dass er die Konfiguration komplett speichert (Team, Nutzer, EOC-Nutzer und Projekt-Seite).


----------



## Amigafan (20. Februar 2016)

mattinator schrieb:


> Hat jemand das aktuelle HFM.NET unter Linux  (mit mono) am Laufen ? Ich bekomme es nicht hin, dass er die  Konfiguration komplett speichert (Team, Nutzer, EOC-Nutzer und  Projekt-Seite).



Da kann ich Dir leider nicht weiterhelfen  - ich nutze HFM nur unter Windows - aber zur Anzeige aller Clients im  Netzwek (hauptsächlich Linux-Clients ).


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Februar 2016)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Da kann ich Dir leider nicht weiterhelfen  - ich nutze HFM nur unter Windows - aber zur Anzeige aller Clients im  Netzwek (hauptsächlich Linux-Clients ).


Das Problem ist das bei mir kein Windows-System 24/7 läuft und HFM sich nach wie vor keine Projekte nachträglich aus der Log holt.


----------



## Kashura (20. Februar 2016)

auch wenn das blasphemisch klingen mag. was ist denn mit dem linux tech team? die sollten doch eine menge erfahrung mit linux und falten haben. zumindest suggeriert das deren name. vielleicht fragst du mal da?


----------



## mattinator (20. Februar 2016)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist das bei mir kein Windows-System 24/7 läuft und HFM sich nach wie vor keine Projekte nachträglich aus der Log holt.



Ich bin an einem Workaround dran, aber vllt. meldet sich ja noch jemand mit praktischen Erfahrungen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. Februar 2016)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist das bei mir kein Windows-System 24/7 läuft


Mich nervt das auch tierisch, immer wieder stürzt es ab.


----------



## kampfschaaaf (20. Februar 2016)

?!? 

Mein Win8.1 hat doch auch 24/7 durchgehalten. Vielleicht kann man es auf die Hardware zurückführen, vielleicht auch nur auf Glück. Allerdings hat es bei den letzten 2 Malen auch hingehauen und das mit völlig anderer, aber ebenfalls hochwertiger  Hardware. Bisher ist mein Windows, egal ob 3.11, 95, 98SE, XP, Vista, 7, 8.1 oder 10 lediglich bei OC oder instabilen Treibern abgestürzt. Primestable heißt ja nicht Faltstable und heißt auch nicht Gamestable. Innerhalb der Hardwarespezifikationen und keinem Wackler irgendwo, halten die Systeme durch. Sogar mein "altes" Dualsockel 1366 mit den beiden 150W-Heizungen. Redet Windoof nicht schlechter, als es ist. 

Naja, die Workbench fand ich auch besser...

MfG


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. Februar 2016)

kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Mein Win8.1 hat doch auch 24/7 durchgehalten.


Lief meiner auch, aber ich habe jetzt wieder auf "jede Krankheit" umgestellt,
 früher war es nur Krebs, und scheinbar sind einige der WUs "faul" oder sowas


----------



## knightmare80 (20. Februar 2016)

Juhu Leutz... meine GTX980 schleicht gerade mit 350k PPD rum... gelobe Besserung. Andere Frage, weiß jemand wer der User "Dominick.Funk" ist? Der faltet recht konstant und ist bald in den Top 100  hat mich gestern überholt, aber ich bekomme ihn schon ein 

Frage2: Asic Qualität von 71,4 für meine GTX980, gut? schlecht? Soll ja unter Wasser kommen. Derzeit probiere ich unter Luft 1520Mhz im Boost aus... läuft stabil, nur ab 1550 schmiert sie ab...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Februar 2016)

Da habt ihr mich falsch verstanden:
Ich betreibe keins meiner Windows-System im 24/7-Betrieb!

Das einzige System das bei mir 24/7 läuft (ausser ich zocke gerade) ist mein Faltserver und auf dem läuft als Falt-OS Linux (Ubuntu 14.04 LTS)


----------



## kampfschaaaf (20. Februar 2016)

Die ASIC ist leider kein Mythos! Deine Karte ist gut mit 71,4.  Ich habe keine so hohe ASIC, aber eine Platine, die das Manko auffängt. Unter Wasser bekommst Du lediglich mehr Spannung mit weniger Temp hin. Es gibt Karten, die eine sehr hohe ASIC haben, ihren Boost halten, sehr stark Undervolting stabil halten, aber kaum übertaktbar sind. ASIC bedeutet nicht gleich Maximaltakt, schließt es aber auch nicht aus.
Andererseits gibt's Karten mit 60er ASIC, die nach oben scheinbar kaum Begrenzung im Takt haben, aber mehr Spannung dafür brauchen. Trotz allem, takten sie höher.

Ich finde nicht, daß eine 980 automatisch unter Wasser muß. Je höher Du die Karte taktest, desto mehr hat sie mit Fehlerkorrektur im Bitstrom zu tun. Deine thermische Mehrleistung verpufft, ohne mehr Leistung zu bringen. 

Jetzt eine kleine und hoffentlich einfache Erklärung: (ein offenes Übertaktergeheimnis!)

Eine ganz sanfte Drehung an der Taktschraube wird verkraftet. Dadurch verschwimmen die Amplituden: die Unterschiede zwischen 0 und 1 im Bitstrom, die ja pro Takt gesendet werden, nicht oder kaum. Gibste mehr Takt, verschwimmen diese Amplituden und die Fehlerkorrektur muß verstärkt eingreifen, Datenpakete erneut anfordern, vergleichen, verbessern und sowas alles. Die Redundanz ausschöpfen... Die Nutzbitrate im Datenstrom verringert sich stark. Das geht so lange, bis die Fehlerkorrektur es nicht mehr schafft und die GraKa aussteigt. Erhöhst Du die Spannung, verstärkst Du die Amplituden. Das bedeutet, sie sind für den "Empfänger" besser lesbar und halten also demzufolge mehr Takt aus. Diese Spirale zwischen Takt und höherer Spannung läßt sich natürlich nicht endlos weiterdrehen. Die Gründe liegen auf der Hand!

MfG


----------



## knightmare80 (20. Februar 2016)

kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Die ASIC ist leider kein Mythos! Deine Karte ist gut mit 71,4.  Ich habe keine so hohe ASIC, aber eine Platine, die das Manko auffängt. Unter Wasser bekommst Du lediglich mehr Spannung mit weniger Temp hin. Es gibt Karten, die eine sehr hohe ASIC haben, ihren Boost halten, sehr stark Undervolting stabil halten, aber kaum übertaktbar sind. ASIC bedeutet nicht gleich Maximaltakt, schließt es aber auch nicht aus.
> Andererseits gibt's Karten mit 60er ASIC, die nach oben scheinbar kaum Begrenzung im Takt haben, aber mehr Spannung dafür brauchen. Trotz allem, takten sie höher.
> 
> Ich finde nicht, daß eine 980 automatisch unter Wasser muß. Je höher Du die Karte taktest, desto mehr hat sie mit Fehlerkorrektur im Bitstrom zu tun. Deine thermische Mehrleistung verpufft, ohne mehr Leistung zu bringen.
> ...



Lange nicht mehr so was gehört. Aber hast recht, nur ist in meinem Case leider nicht so viel Platz und wenn die 980Ti Platz nimmt und die 290X sich reindrängelt, dann... na dann ist vor dem Lüfter kein Platz mehr und ich muss dann zum Wasser greifen  Im Moment bin ich begeistert, Sie wird nicht mal soo warm...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arcDaniel (21. Februar 2016)

So ich melde och auch mal wieder  habe zwar etwas den Anschluss verpass, aber das sollte ja nicht so schlimm sein.

Nach meinem Umzug hat die gute 380X schön gefaltet und hatte nur sehr selten Pausen (installation von Updates, spielen von Divinty OS:EE), da ich in letzter Zeit nur sehr wenig Zeit hatte, zum vernünftigen Zocken.

Mir ist aber etwas sehr mehrkwürdiges aufgefallen, was die AMD Treiber angeht (oder könnte es auch etwas mit dem Bios zu tun haben?)

Bei diversen Spielen, starke fps schwankungen unter 60 fps trotz vsync, die GPU takter einfach grundlos hin und her. Eine forcierte Taktrate mit Clockblocker behebt diese Probleme. PowerPlay scheint bei den GCN1.2 Karten noch immer nicht 100% Sauber zu funktionieren (es wurde mit den letzten Treiber definitv besser somit gehe ich von Treiber aus)
Overclocking funktiniert Problemlos, soweit so gut.

Downclocking: ich wollte ja beim Falten einen Sweetspot finden, allerdings lies die GPU sich nie Manuel runtertakten; ich ging jetzt lange von einem Treiberproblem aus, bis ich jetzt festgestellt habe, dass Heruntertakten bei Spielen Problemlos möglich ist, nur nicht beim Falten.
Beim Flaten kann ich die Taktrate nicht unter 1030mhz einstellen.

Hat vielleicht jemand von euch eine Erklärung was hier beim Falten so speziell auf die GPU einwirkt...


----------



## brooker (21. Februar 2016)

Hallo Daniel, bitte schaue mal in das Bios, evtl. ist da nur ein gewisser Bereich zugelassen. Spiele gehen in den 3D Modus (Modus 3), Falten läuft im Modus 2 ab. Das wäre meine Idee dazu.


----------



## arcDaniel (21. Februar 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> Hallo Daniel, bitte schaue mal in das Bios, evtl. ist da nur ein gewisser Bereich zugelassen. Spiele gehen in den 3D Modus (Modus 3), Falten läuft im Modus 2 ab. Das wäre meine Idee dazu.



Danke, sowas in der Art habe ich mir schon gedacht, allerdings gibt es bei AMD ein Tool mit dem das gut geht?

Bei Nvidia hat man für solche Sachen ja den Nvidia Inspector mit dem man schön sehen kann in welchem State die GPU arbeiten kann...


----------



## brooker (21. Februar 2016)

... sorry, hab ich gerade nix zu im Kopf.  

google meint: VBE7 - vBIOS Editor for Radeon HD 7 series cards | TechPowerUp Forums

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/409518-amd-gk-bios-editor.html


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Februar 2016)

Ich brauche mal Hilfe:
Ich hab ja während der Faltaktion gemerkt das mein Mora 3 420 wenn beide System laufen in der aktuellen Lüfterkonfiguration an seine Grenzen kommt > Wassertemperatur 34,5°C mit gekipptem Fenster und warme Jahreszeit kommt ja noch. 
Aktuell spiele mit dem Gedanken aus meinem Mora LT einen Pro zu machen und die Rückseite mit 4 Lüfter zu bestücken > was würdet ihr mir für Lüfter in der Grösse 180-230 empfehlen mit dem Blick auf Silent? 


Hab die Frage schon im Wakü-Thread gestellt aber leider keine Antwort bekommen.


----------



## arcDaniel (22. Februar 2016)

@Brooker
Danke schon mal, leider habe ich im Moment, Stress bedingt, einfach keine Lust mich mit Hex-Editor u.s.w. herumzuschlagen. Deshlab ist das mit dem Sweetspot mal "vergessen". Ich falten nun einfach weiter mit 1030-1050mhz und werde mich weiter auf die FinFET Gen freuen, dann werde ich auch hoffentlich wieder mehr Zeit haben...

@A.Meier-PS3
Ich selbst war mal auf der Suche nach solch grossen Lüftern welche leise sind. Leider wurde ich nicht fündig. Leise habe ich nur bis 150mm gefunden und da handelt es sich meist um Sondergrössen, welche nicht unbedingt mit einem Waku Radiator kompatibel sind...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Februar 2016)

@arcDaniel:
Ich frage explizit nach diesen Größen weil es für den Mora 3 420 eine entsprechende Lüfterblende vom Hersteller selber gibt.
Entsprechende Lüfter gibt es auch, aber ich hab leider keine Erfahrung mit den Größen.
Ich könnte auch die Rückseite des Mora nochmals mit 9 140er Lüfter bestücken, aber das würde ne ganze Ecke teurer werden.


----------



## brooker (22. Februar 2016)

Alex, ich habe vor meinem Silent-Mod für den Mora420 das selbe Thema gehabt. Kaufe 4x180er, die sind in Summe leiser als 9x 140er.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Februar 2016)

@Jens:
Das ist ja auch mein Plan, aber die Frage ist mit welchen Lüfter.

Nachtrag:
Hab die PN erst jetzt gesehen.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (22. Februar 2016)

Meine bisher fetteste WU:

07:01:08:WU00:FS00:0x21:Folding@home GPU Core21 Folding@home Core
07:01:08:WU00:FS00:0x21:Version 0.0.17 
......
18:43:41:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 2500000 out of 2500000 steps (100%)
......
18:43:50:WU00:FS00:FahCore returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
18:43:50:WU00:FS00:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:9208 run:0 clone:92 gen:13 core:0x21 unit:0x00000030664f2dd055edd3b9f67757b2
18:43:50:WU00:FS00:Uploading 17.50MiB to 171.64.65.104
18:43:50:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.104:8080
18:43:56:WU00:FS00:Upload 2.50%
......
18:48:27:WU00:FS00:Upload 99.31%
18:48:48:WU00:FS00:Upload complete
18:48:48:WU00:FS00:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
18:48:48:WU00:FS00:*Final credit estimate, 61182.00 points *
18:48:48:WU00:FS00:Cleaning up

Allerdings mußte dafür meine GTX 750Ti zwei Tage lang kneten.


----------



## brooker (22. Februar 2016)

... bei mir mümmelt gerade eine GTX950OC @1500 MHz an einer 0x18 Projekt 9156 auf einem Asrock H81M-ITX mit G3258@4GHz ... TPF 2:14, PPDs 97.947 

Meine GTX970 macht daraus eine TPF von 1:27 und 300K PPDs  ... immer dieser Bonus ... grrrr


----------



## Kashura (23. Februar 2016)

Apropos Bonus. Es wird Zeit für neue Grafikkarten. Die 390 geht mir ein wenig auf den Keks mit ihrem Verbrauch und der mageren Ausbeute. Da ich kaum noch zocke beiß ich mir sowas von in den Allerwertesten keine 970 genommen zu haben


----------



## kampfschaaaf (23. Februar 2016)

Hui, jetzt habe ich doch ganz am Schluß meiner Falterei doch noch über 1000k ppd mit einem Rechner erreicht... Dabei steht alles auf Werkstakt. Scheinen wertvolle Faltereien zu sein. Dabei fällt mir auf, daß die Adv Ctrl die GraKas mal wieder durcheinanderwürfelt.

Bis zum nächsten Mal!


----------



## brooker (23. Februar 2016)

... und Du möchtest wirklich aufhören, wo es doch jetzt so gut läuft?


----------



## kampfschaaaf (23. Februar 2016)

An meinem Apparat ist nix effizient, außer der beiden GraKas. Wenn meine 10kw p Solaranlage mit Speicher installiert ist, ist mir das "egal", denn nur der Eigenverbrauch und nicht die Einspeisung ergeben die Ersparnis und im Endeffekt die Befriedigung. Man soll immer aufhören, wenn es am schönsten ist. Die Anlage geht in den nächsten Monaten in Betrieb. Dann bau ich mir einen "Dauerfalter". Das wird super!

Dennoch bin ich bei der nächsten Aktion wieder mit dabei, ob die Anlage dann am Netz ist, oder nicht! Wenn ich Euch "Dauerfalter" darum bitten dürfte, eine Art Adressbuch anzulegen mit Faltern, die man zum Warmup vorher anschreiben kann, damit alles für die Falterei vorbereitet ist, wenn es losgeht. Bei dieser Aktion war ich bissl überrumpelt. 

MfG und bis zum nächsten Mal! 

P.S.: Die 20.000.000 pts mache natürlich noch voll!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. Februar 2016)

Ich hab gerade mein Kühlungsproblem mit einem Schnäppchen in der Schweizer Bucht beseitigt:
Fabrikneuer 480er Radiator mit 45mm Dicke für 24Euro inklusive Versand. 

Die nächsten Faltevents können kommen.


----------



## Kashura (25. Februar 2016)

hey Falter  Ich bin am überlegen dieses Jahr doch einen neuen PC zu kaufen und dachte daran den alten hier auf im Marktplatz zu verticken. Der Tower, das Netzteil und die GPU gefallen mir einfach nicht. Die erste Frage die ich hätte: kann ich meine System SSD und mein Datengrab einfach in einem neuen anschließen und gut? Meckert dann Windows 10? Dann was denkt ihr bekomm ich für den PC ohne Festplatten? So 500€?


----------



## the_leon (25. Februar 2016)

Wertschätzungen bitte nur im MP: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wertschaetzungen/80


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Februar 2016)

Kashura schrieb:


> hey Falter  Ich bin am überlegen dieses Jahr doch einen neuen PC zu kaufen und dachte daran den alten hier auf im Marktplatz zu verticken. Der Tower, das Netzteil und die GPU gefallen mir einfach nicht. Die erste Frage die ich hätte: kann ich meine System SSD und mein Datengrab einfach in einem neuen anschließen und gut? Meckert dann Windows 10? Dann was denkt ihr bekomm ich für den PC ohne Festplatten? So 500€?



Wenn du die Hardware-Konfiguration deines Windows 10 Gerätes signifikant veränderst (bsp. Wechsel des Mainboards), musst du damit rechnen, dass du Windows erneut aktivieren musst.
 Das Verfahren ist das selbe wie unter den vorherigen Betriebssystemen. 
VORSICHT: Das kostenlose Upgrade-Angebot gilt nicht für die Aktivierung von Windows 10 in solchen Szenarien, wo ein Hardwarewechsel die Aktivierung zurücksetzt.".

Wenn du von den relevanten Teilen nur die GPU wechselst (also MoBo,CPU etc. bleiben gleich) sollte es keine Probleme geben.
Ob du für den "Rest" 500 Euronen bekommst hängt von vielen Faktoren ab...


----------



## Kashura (25. Februar 2016)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Wenn du die Hardware-Konfiguration deines Windows 10 Gerätes signifikant veränderst (bsp. Wechsel des Mainboards), musst du damit rechnen, dass du Windows erneut aktivieren musst.
> Das Verfahren ist das selbe wie unter den vorherigen Betriebssystemen.
> VORSICHT: Das kostenlose Upgrade-Angebot gilt nicht für die Aktivierung von Windows 10 in solchen Szenarien, wo ein Hardwarewechsel die Aktivierung zurücksetzt.".
> 
> ...



ok danke schonmal für die Antwort  

Ich denke ich würde dann das Datengrab nur behalten damit ich nicht 100 Spiele bei GoG und Steam neu runter laden muss. Zu dem PC habe ich mir folgendes Projekt gedacht: Ich mache einen Thread hier im Forum auf und kaufe ein Teil nach dem anderen (bis dann hoffentlich irgendwann mal neue GPU's da sind). Also als erstes würde ich einen Tower aussuchen. Dafür mache ich eine kleine Umfrage an Towern die ich mir vorstelle und bezahlen kann. Was denkt ihr dazu?


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Februar 2016)

Kashura schrieb:


> ... Ich mache einen Thread hier im Forum auf und kaufe ein Teil nach dem anderen (bis dann hoffentlich irgendwann mal neue GPU's da sind). Also als erstes würde ich einen Tower aussuchen. Dafür mache ich eine kleine Umfrage an Towern die ich mir vorstelle und bezahlen kann. Was denkt ihr dazu?



Das tönt nach einem Plan 
Denk einfach daran, *konkret* kaufen bzw. verkaufen kannst/darfst du hier nicht(s)

Aber Kaufberatung ("macht das Sinn - was denkt ihr") ist auf jeden Fall ein *GO*


----------



## Kashura (25. Februar 2016)

ok Thread ist erstellt:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...r-falt-gaming-pc-entsteht-mit-euer-hilfe.html

auf gehts Leute helft mir einen Tower auszusuchen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Februar 2016)

Kann es sein das mein Schreibtisch F@H langsam nicht mehr mag? 


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




45min später


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Irgendwoher muss ja die zusätzliche Luft für den 480er-Radi ja kommen (hab vor ihn auf den Mora oben drauf zu setzten). 




Noch was anderes:
Wir haben mal den NaCl unter Linux auf meinem Faltserver  getestet:
Ja, es geht, aber nur bedingt zu empfehlen > braucht doppelt so lange wie unter Win7 für ne WU.


----------



## knightmare80 (26. Februar 2016)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Kann es sein das mein Schreibtisch F@H langsam nicht mehr mag?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Da muss er durch  Ich mage deinen Tower, der Xaser war mein erster richtiger Tower und der war übelst schwer mit dem Crossfire-Setup und der Wakü drinne, Diebstahl sinnlos


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. Februar 2016)

@knightmare80:
Da ist der 1090T mit der 780er drin, allerdings dürfte mein Gehäuse selbst ein ganzes Stück leichter als normal sein > hab das einiges rausgeschnitten um den Luftstrom zu verbessern.


----------



## Kashura (26. Februar 2016)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @knightmare80:
> Da ist der 1090T mit der 780er drin, allerdings dürfte mein Gehäuse selbst ein ganzes Stück leichter als normal sein > hab das einiges rausgeschnitten um den Luftstrom zu verbessern.



Hört sich an als wüsstest du Bescheid bei Gehäusen..... vielleicht magst du mir ja in meinem Thread einen kleinen Tipp geben? Biiiiiiitteeeeeee


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. Februar 2016)

Da muss ich leider passen, von neuen Gehäusen hab ich leider kaum Ahnung > Ich optimiere nur bestehendes Material und selbst jetzt hätte es Optimierungspotenzial (Kabelmanagment).


----------



## brooker (26. Februar 2016)

... brauche Hilfe bei der Erstellung von .bat oder Ähnlichem um F@H nach bestimmter Zeit und Beendung der WUs auszumachen. Wer kann helfen?


----------



## Kashura (26. Februar 2016)

leider kann ich nur den automatischen Windows Shutdown. Welche Situation hast du denn genau?


----------



## mattinator (26. Februar 2016)

Die Folding-logs parsen (z.B. mit findstr), Prozesse prüfen mit MS (Sysinternals) pslist und MS Windows Boardmitteln (shutdown) sollte im cmd ausreichen. Ohne größere Programmierung geht das jedoch nur im Polling-Betrieb, der sicher etwas CPU-Resourcen bindet.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (26. Februar 2016)

Also ich nutze immer "AMP WinOFF" Dabei schätze ich die WU-Zeit mit einem Plus von etwa 30 Minuten ab. Hat bisher immer gut gefunzt. Aber vielleicht sollte ja mal in die neue FaH Software ein ShutDown eingebaut werden, welcher den Komposter nach erfolgreicher Fertigstellung & Sendung der WU(s) schlafen schickt. Die aktuelle Version 7.4.4 ist ja auch nicht mehr sooo neu.

Wer also von Euch gut Englisch kann, darf ruhig Verbesserungsvorschläge nach Stanford schicken ...


----------



## brooker (26. Februar 2016)

... das war der entscheidende Tip 

Nun kann ich den Rechner super steuern: morgen hochfahren per Bios und vier Stunden vor dem gewünschten Shotdown kommt Amp WinOff ins Spiel und fährt den Rechner 15 sec nach Idle unter 10% runter. Mal schauen ob das klappt.


----------



## brooker (26. Februar 2016)

... es klappt, nur braucht Stanford wieder ewig bis die WU abgenommen ist. Wenn der Rechner nun runterfährt, dann gehen mächtig viele PPDs dem Team verloren  ... Mist ... kennt einer den Task der beim Versenden der WU gestartet wird?


----------



## mattinator (26. Februar 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> kennt einer den Task der beim Versenden der WU gestartet wird?


Das macht der FAHClient selbst. Entweder man nutzt das ClientRemoteInterface (https://fah-web.stanford.edu/projects/FAHClient/wiki/ClientRemoteInterface), um die Informationen abzufangen oder überwacht wie gesagt die Protokoll-Dateien selbst. In beiden Fällen ist schon ein wenig Programmierung erforderlich. Mit dem ClientRemoteInterface sollte man einen Standard haben, ist jedoch nach meiner Meinung nur mit einer richtigen Programmiersprache (z.B. Python) möglich. Meine Tools unter Linux arbeiten mit Mitteln der bash, awk etc. Evtl. geht da auch etwas mit Cygwin a.Ä. unter Windows, müsste aber komplett überarbeitet werden. Leider fehlt mir dafür im Moment leider die Entwicklungsumgebung, da mein Rechner nur der Linux läuft (faltet). Außerdem weiß ich nicht, inwieweit inotfiy für Windows funktioniert und das ist für eine effiziente Überwachung (geringe CPU-Last) eine elementare Voraussetzung für die Umsetzung der Lösung. Wenn man jedoch kompromissbereit bzgl. Effizienz und geringeren Verzögerungen der Operation ist, kann man im zyklischen Polling z.B. der "Fertigmeldung" im Folding-Log das Ende des Projektes prüfen:


Spoiler



20:25:25:WU00:FS01:Final credit estimate, 90097.00 points
20:25:25:WU00:FS01:Cleaning up


Ohne inotify oder ähnliche Mechanismen unter Windows muss man in der Auswertung der Protokolle die Uhrzeit verwenden. Das ist mit den normalen Befehlen, die in der Window-cmd-Shell verfügbar sind nicht so ganz einfach, noch dazu, da deren date- und time-Befehle mit lokaler Zeit arbeiten und das Folding-Log Einträge mit UTC enthält. Weiterhin problematisch ist z.B. der Datumswechsel usw. Der Aufwand für eine Lösung unter Windows hängt also stark von der Funktion und der verwendeten "Programmierschnittstelle" ab.


----------



## brooker (27. Februar 2016)

... soweit erstmal vielen Dank für die Hinweise. Ich schaue zwar gerade wie die Sau ins Uhrwerk, aber ich denke ich habe wichtige Infos bekommen. Den Rest bringt die Zeit oder die Kompetenz der Community. Danke.


----------



## brooker (27. Februar 2016)

... ich brauch hier mal eure Meinung dazu:

GTX 970 - WU 9152 - TPF 1:29 - BaseCredit 3300 - 167K PPDs 
GTX 970 - WU 9139 - TPF 1:49 - BaseCredit 4000 - 160K PPDs

Was ist das denn? Warum so wenig Punkte?


----------



## Amigafan (27. Februar 2016)

Woher stammen die Angaben zu den PPD?


----------



## brooker (27. Februar 2016)

FAH-Client


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Februar 2016)

Mein Radi ist gestern gekommen:
Mein Schnäppchen ist leider doch keins > die Röhrchen zwischen den Lamellen sind aus Alu.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (27. Februar 2016)

*WICHTIG !!!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (27. Februar 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> Ich schaue zwar gerade wie die Sau ins Uhrwerk, aber ich denke ich habe wichtige Infos bekommen. Den Rest bringt die Zeit oder die Kompetenz der Community. Danke.


Das ist leider das Problem bei solchen sehr speziellen individuellen Lösungen. "Plug'n-Play"-Programme wird dafür niemand kommerziell programmieren, lässt sich nicht verkaufen. Und die eigenen Lösungen sind auf Grund der oft doch fehlenden Zeit nicht ganz komplett und nur mit etwas mehr "Insiderwissen" installier- und nutzbar.
Ich habe mich anhand der Anfragen trotzdem mal hingesetzt und in meiner Windows 10 VM mit Cygwin ein bisschen "gescriptet".
Voraussetzung für die Nutzung ist die Installation von Cygwin unter Windows. Wenn man bei laufendem Folding-Client mit einem oder mehreren Slots mit aktiven Projekten im Finish-Modus nach der Beendigung des letzten den Rechner herunterfahren will, muss man das Windows-cmd-Script "shutdownafterfolding.cmd" ausführen. Es enthält mehrere kommentierte und einen aktivierten Aufruf des Linux-Bash-Scripts "waitfoldingprojects.sh". Das Linux-Bash-Script "waitfoldingprojects.sh" überwacht mit dem Windows-Programm "inotifywait.exe" das FAHClient-Verzeichnis und prüft bei Veränderungen der Protokolldatei log.txt deren Inhalt nach Einträgen bzgl. der Beendigung von Projekten. Das Programm verwendet zur Sicherheit die definierte Reihenfolge von drei speziellen Protokoll-Einträgen, welche nach meinen bisherigen Prüfungen momentan durch den Folding-Client für alle GPU- und CPU-Projekte verwendet werden. Sobald alle beim Aufruf übergebenen Slots ihre aktiven Projekte beendet haben, wird auch das Script beendet. Danach wird im aufrufenden Windows-Cmd-Script "shutdownafterfolding.cmd" Windows mit dem eigenen "shutdown"-Befehl heruntergefahren.
Alle Scripts basieren auf der Voraussetzung, dass sich der Folding-Client und das verwendete Cygwin in ihren Standard-Installationsverzeichnissen befinden. Wenn das nicht der Fall sein sollte, müssen die Scripts diesbezüglich angepasst werden. Nach der Installation von Cygwin müssen die drei Komponenten "shutdownafterfolding.cmd", "waitfoldingprojects.sh" und "inotifywait.exe" unterhalb des Cygwin-Basisverzeichnisses nach /usr/local/bin entpackt werden. ACHTUNG bei der Nutzung, möglicherweise wird Windows auch heruntergefahren, obwohl das so nicht gewollt ist. Natürlich erfolgt die Nutzung der Komponenten auf eigene Gefahr, Haftung für irgendwelche "Folgeschäden" übernehme ich selbtstverständlich nicht. Bei Fragen am besten hier posten, dann stehen die Informationen gleich allen Interessierten zur Verfügung.
@Moderator: wenn das größeren Umfang einnehmen sollte, kann ich dann auch einen eigenen Thread öffnen.
EDIT 22:01 Uhr: Anhang aktualisiert



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brooker (27. Februar 2016)

Ganz großes Kino! Ich finde die Idee mit einem eigenen Thread sehr gut. Dann geht das hier nicht unter und ist leicht zu finden sowie zu verlinken.


----------



## Amigafan (1. März 2016)

Kleiner Hardware-Rekord:

Meine HDD (Hitachi HDT721010SLA360, für 24/7-Betrieb zugelassen, aber keine Server-/NAS-HDD)) läuft seit mehr als *6,5* Jahren fehlerfrei - z. Zt sind *57020* Betriebsstunden (2375 Tage und 20 Stunden) bei 831 Kalt-Starts (831 Mal eingeschaltet) aktuell.


----------



## Amigafan (3. März 2016)

*Kleines Hardware-Update:*

Schon zu Beginn der Krebs-Faltwoche schlug bei mir eine weitere GPU auf, welche ich recht günstig "geschossen" habe.
Es  handelt sich um eine  GTX 980 Ti (exakt: EVGA GTX 980 Ti Classified ACX  2.0+) welche ich derzeit noch einzeln betreibe - solange, bis weitere  Systeme (u. a. mein Spielerechner) umgebaut sind (u. a. Netzteiltausch).
Dann  will ich beide 980 Ti unter Ubuntu ("Antrieb" wird dann der 4820K, der  jetzt nur für die Inno3D 980 Ti "arbeitet") gemeinsam falten lassen . . .

Da  ich derzeit für die EVGA 980 Ti denselben "Unterbau" wie für die 970  verwende, habe ich jetzt mal ein Ubuntu-Update gemacht und gleichzeitig  den neusten Linux-Treiber (361.28 ) installiert.
Dieser zeigt bis  jetzt keine "Auffälligkeiten" gegenübert der vorherigen Version (346.72)  -  weder PPD-Gewinn noch -Verlust . . .

Dadurch ergeben sich z. Zt.  folgende (Dauer-)Faltsysteme:

1. i7 *4820K@4300* MHz, Inno3D *980 Ti* Acellero Hybrid S*@1470* MHz, Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS (Kernel 3.16) und Treiber *346.82*.
2. i7 *3820@4100* MHz, EVGA *980 Ti@1460* MHz, Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS (Kernel 3.13) und Treiber *361.28*.
Diese sind für durchschnittlich *1450-1500K* PPD "verantwortlich" (theor. Minimum: 1300K PPD,  Maximum ~1620K PPD)

Wenn benötigt (z. B. beim Beta-Test) kommen folgende GPU´s zusätzlich zum Einsatz :
1. i7 *2700K@4300* MHz, GTX*970@1450* MHz *oder* HD*7870@1180*  MHz unter Win7 64 Bit (auf diesem System sind sowohl *Cat 14.4* WHQL als  auch FW* 361.43* WHQL installiert, ein Parallelbetrieb wäre möglich).
2. i7* 875K@4020* MHz , R9 *290@1000* MHz  (-25 mV), Win7 64 Bit und Crimson *15.11*

Allerdings bin ich bereits am überlegen, die GTX 970 (EVGA GTX970 SSCmit verlängerter Garantie) abzustoßen . . .


Interessant im Zusammenhang mit dem neuen Linux-Treiber:
Die  Info (nvidia-smi) ist wesentlich "aussagekräftiger" bzw. umfangreicher  als bei früheren Treibern (war bereits durch mattinator erwähnt worden) -  es wird sogar der momentane Verbrauch der GPU angezeigt (und die TPD  lt. Bios).

Wenn diese Angabe auch nur ansatzweise stimmt  , wäre der Verbrauch (*nur GPU*) beim Falten "sensationell": *225* W für ~ *725K* PPD (Core21-WU *11704*) . . .


----------



## the_leon (3. März 2016)

Hallo Leute.
Wenn wer ne 980ti abzugeben hätte (im rev. Design) oder gegen ne r9 390 tauschen würde, dann bitte pn


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (3. März 2016)

habe in letzter Zeit immer häufiger einen Failed-Status des CPU-clienten ist das noch bei jemanden so?


----------



## mattinator (3. März 2016)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Interessant im Zusammenhang mit dem neuen Linux-Treiber:
> Die  Info (nvidia-smi) ist wesentlich "aussagekräftiger" bzw. umfangreicher  als bei früheren Treibern (war bereits durch mattinator erwähnt worden) -  es wird sogar der momentane Verbrauch der GPU angezeigt (und die TPD  lt. Bios).


Man kann auch mit nvidia-smi (im Rahmen der BIOS-Grenzen) das power limit erhöhen bzw. reduzieren und ein paar andere ggf. nützliche Funktionen (s. man nvidia-smi). Das sollte lt. manual eigentlich nur mit den Profi-Karten (Quadro, Tesla) funktionieren. Wäre schön, wenn NVIDIA das jetzt mal in den libraries für alle Karten aktiviert lässt.
Die Geschwindigkeit beim Falten kann ich bestätigen, allerdings ist der Treiber ein wenig empfindlicher gegenüber OC. Im Gegensatz zu den 346-er Linux-Treibern habe ich es mit den 360-er Versionen sogar mal geschafft, die Karte wie öfter mal unter Windows auf dem 2D-Takt zu fixieren. Nicht mal das Entladen aller Module hat geholfen, ging erst wieder nach dem Reboot in den 3D-Modus.


----------



## brooker (4. März 2016)

@KlawWarYoshi: nein, kann ich nicht bestätigen. Zur Not den FAH einmal neu installieren. Sonst läuft alles optimal?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. März 2016)

Ich hab gerade ein Montageproblem und brauch Hilfe ( falte deswegen auch gerade nicht):
Kann mir einer erklären wie man an einem Mo-Ra 3 420 LT die Lüfterblende für 180-230mm Lüfter montiert?

So wie der Bedienungsanleitung des Mora bekomme ich die alten Halter nicht raus > diese sind ein großes Teil das mit Blindnieten montiert ist.

Auf der Rückseite passt die Blende nicht: abgekantene Blech zu lang plus fehlen 4 Gewinde zum Festschrauben (könnt die Blende nur an den Ecken anschrauben).

Ps.:
Hab schon drüben in der WaKü-Ecke gefragt, bekomme aber leider keine Antwort.


----------



## brooker (4. März 2016)

@Alex, ich muss mich korrigieren: 

Beim MO-RA3 LT kann nur eine Seite vollständig mit Lüftern bestückt werden. Die Seite ist allerdings frei wählbar. Mit wenigen Handgriffen können die werkseitig montierten Halterungen auf die gegenüberliegende Seite montiert werden.

Beim MO-RA3 Pro können beide Seiten gleichzeitig mit Lüftern bestückt werden. Somit kann die doppelte so viele Lüfter, als beim MO-RA3 LT verbaut werden. Die beidseitige Montage ermöglicht zudem einen effektiven Push-Pull Betrieb der Lüfter.

Zusätzlich sind weitere Gewinde im Gehäuse integriert. An diesen kann optional erhältliches Zubehör montiert werden. Hierzu zählen verschiedene Lüfter Blenden zur Verkleidung, Standfüße sowie externe Halterungen.

-----------------------
zum Upgrade brauchst Du:

http://shop.watercool.de/epages/WatercooleK.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/22206

http://shop.watercool.de/epages/WatercooleK.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/22140

------

Hast Du das alles?


----------



## brooker (4. März 2016)

... dann die originale Halterung rausbauen und die Upgrade-Streben um 90° versetzt auf die Laschen, wo sonst die außen liegenden Lüfter verschraubt werden, auflegen und verschrauben.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. März 2016)

Hallo Jens

Drüben in WaKü-Ecke haben wir entdeckt das ich ne Wissenslücke habe:
Ich habe nicht gewusst dass der Mora 3 420 und der Mora 3 9X140 zwei verschiedene Produkte sind und folglich die ganzen Lüfterhalter und Co. nicht passen. 

Hab jetzt ne Bastelstunde eingelegt und die Blende hat Säge, Zangen und Feile kennengelernt > jetzt sollte es passen (schraub gerade die Lüfter dran).


----------



## brooker (4. März 2016)

... ich fürchte die Gewalt war umsonst. Alle Mora 3 420er werden von Haus aus mit 9x140er Halterungen ausgeliefert. Aber gut, nun ist es eh zu spät 

Mal so nebenbei: wenn es um WaKü von Watercool geht bitte immer bei mir melden. Ich habe zu den Jungs einen Draht


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. März 2016)

Beim 9x140 sind die Lüfterhalter angenietet und können nicht wie beim 420 und 360 einfach ausgehängt werden > ich stell nachher noch ein Foto ein, dann siehst du was ich meine.

Den Mora selber hab ich nicht angerührt, sprich die Halter der 140-Lüfter sind ja noch drin > wenn ich nochmal von vorne beginnen will, bräuchte ich nur ne neue Blende und Rückkehr zu 9X140 ist auch jederzeit problemlos möglich.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. März 2016)

Bin wieder On Air. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ärgere gerade den Mora mit seinen neuen Lüfter > alles was geht heizt volle Pulle und schauen wir mal was mein Umbau gebracht hat. 
Hat jemand ne schlaue Idee wie ich bei den Riesenlüfter (Bitfenix Spectre 230mm) das Thema Staubfilter anpacken soll? 
Ich hab leider keine entsprechend grosse Lüfterfilter gefunden.

@Jens:
Hier das Foto vom Halter:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ProfBoom (4. März 2016)

Wo du schon am basteln bist: Wie wäre es mit einer feinen Socke/Strumpfhose von deiner Frau? 
Eine alte, kaputte natürlich - um den Hausfrieden zu wahren...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. März 2016)

@ProfBoom:
Problem ist nur das meine Frau so was nicht trägt. 
Vielleicht kann sie ja eine bei der Arbeit mit nehmen (Seniorenheim).


Ich denke nicht das die Wassertemperatur noch gross steigt > 33°C bei 26,5°C Lufttemperatur 
Ist ne klare Verbesserung gegenüber vorher:
Während der Faltaktion haben die Xeons und der 1090T ja nur die GPU's befeuert und da ging die Wassertemperatur bis auf 34,8°C hoch > während des Tests haben sie auch mitgefaltet und kräftig mitgeheizt.


----------



## arcDaniel (5. März 2016)

Hi,

wollte einfach mal wieder Hallo sagen und zeigen wie gut sich meine 380x im Moment hält 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: diese WU geht jetzt schon auf 193k ppd; wäre glücklich wenn ich nur noch solche bekommen würde. So langsam wird die Rohleistung der AMD GPU gewürdigt


----------



## brooker (5. März 2016)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> So langsam wird die Rohleistung der AMD GPU gewürdigt



Das wäre echt toll!


----------



## brooker (5. März 2016)

... ein neuer Dauerfalter wurde gebohren: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/v...eon-e3-1231v3-gigabyte-gtx-970-wf-650-vb.html

Mitte nächste Woche kommt die Ware, dann wird per Windows gepimpt und im Anschluss auf Linux, mit Mattis SuperTools für gesteuertes Falten, eingerichtet. Linux ich komme 

Bin noch am überlegen, was für eine GPU ich noch mit dazugeben. Eine kurze GTX 950er wäre doch ganz nett, oder? ;o)


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. März 2016)

@Jens:
Wieso nicht die 970 drin lassen?


----------



## brooker (5. März 2016)

... die sowieso. Aber zusammen falten macht mehr Spaß als allein und das Netzteil will ja auch was zu tun haben


----------



## the_leon (5. März 2016)

Ach, wie wärs mit ner 2. 970?
Ich würde meine r9 390 verscherbeln, für Falter gibz Preisnachlass


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (5. März 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> @KlawWarYoshi: nein, kann ich nicht bestätigen. Zur Not den FAH einmal neu installieren. Sonst läuft alles optimal?



ja eine Neuinstallation hilft bei dem Problem. Alledings wiederholt sich der Fehler mittlerweile mit jeder neuen Anmeldung..
Der Client versucht eine WU runterzuladen, zeigt an eine gefunden zu haben und dann läd er wieder.. und das immer wieder.. und der GPU-Client läuft währenddessen auch nicht..


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. März 2016)

@KlawWarYoshi:
Was mir beim durchschauen gleich ins Auge sticht, ist dass der Schiebregler vom "Folding Power" nur auf Medium steht und nicht auf Full > teste mal ob es daran liegt.


----------



## XeT (5. März 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> ... ein neuer Dauerfalter wurde gebohren: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/v...eon-e3-1231v3-gigabyte-gtx-970-wf-650-vb.html
> 
> Mitte nächste Woche kommt die Ware, dann wird per Windows gepimpt und im Anschluss auf Linux, mit Mattis SuperTools für gesteuertes Falten, eingerichtet. Linux ich komme
> 
> Bin noch am überlegen, was für eine GPU ich noch mit dazugeben. Eine kurze GTX 950er wäre doch ganz nett, oder? ;o)



Nimm eine mit Referenzkühler. Da gibts dann weniger hitzestau


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (5. März 2016)

leider keine Änderung.. habe das Programm auch schon komplett deinstalliert und neuinstalliert.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. März 2016)

Was steht den genau in der Log drin?

Einzige was ich noch raten könnte, wäre ne andere Version des V7 auszuprobieren.


----------



## brooker (5. März 2016)

Wie viel Platz hast du noch auf der Partition in dem der FAH installiert ist?


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (5. März 2016)

es sind noch mehrere 100GB frei:

Log zeigt folgenden fehler


> 21:42:30:WU02:FS00:Running FahCore: "E:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" E:/ProgramData/FAHClient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/Core_a4.fah/FahCore_a4.exe -dir 02 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 12884 -checkpoint 15 -np 10
> 21:42:30:WU02:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 17568
> 21:42:31:WU02:FS00:Core PID:21324
> 21:42:31:WU02:FS00:FahCore 0xa4 started
> ...


----------



## Mr.Knister (5. März 2016)

Ist denn auf C: noch Platz genug? Alle nicht-permanenten Daten werden normalerweise unter "C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\[Benutzer]\AppData\Roaming\FAHClient" abgespeichert.

Anm.: statt neu installieren müsste es theoretisch ausreichen, jenen Ordner zu löschen.


----------



## mattinator (6. März 2016)

Mr.Knister schrieb:


> Alle nicht-permanenten Daten werden normalerweise unter "C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\[Benutzer]\AppData\Roaming\FAHClient" abgespeichert.


@*KlawWarYoshi*
Da liegt wohl "der Hase im Pfeffer".Prüfe mal Deine effektiven Benutzerrechte auf E:/ProgramData/FAHClient und korrigiere sie.


----------



## brooker (6. März 2016)

... woran hast Du das sehen können?


----------



## mattinator (6. März 2016)

Wenn kein Festplattendefekt vorliegt und "*FILE_IO_ERROR*" gemeldet wird, werden es wohl die Zugriffsrechte sein. Indiz dafür ist die "nicht-Standard-Installation" auf Laufwerk E:.


----------



## Amigafan (6. März 2016)

@KlawWarYoshi

1. Du solltest dem *Folding Power-Slider* von "Medium" auf auf "Full" setzen.
2.  Normalerweise befinden sich sowohl der Core (hierz. B.  FahCore_a4.exe) als auch die WorkUnits in einem ganz anderen Verzeichnis - *nicht  *in einem von Dir erstellten Ordner* Programdata* und auch nicht auf einer anderen Partition als Laufwerk "C:/"
Das originale Installationsverzeichnis lautet nämlich : "C:/Benutzer/Benutzername/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient"
Das "verbiegen" auf den von Dir gewählten Ordner "E:/ProgramData/FAHClient" dürfte der Grund der Probleme sein.
Also deinstalliere noch einmal und belasse bei der Neuinstallation das "Arbeitsverzeichnis" auf "C:/".


----------



## nonamez78 (6. März 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

mein im Willkommens Thread kurz erwähnter @home-Falter (alles andere was ich beisteuere ist CPU Power von Root Servern) war vorgestern Abend erstmals online, aber die Ergebnisse sind mir nicht schlüssig. Bis zur Klärung spare ich mir die 120-150W auch und frage mal euch .

Hardware ist ein ASUS Board mit einer kleinen APU von AMD (A4). Als Grafikkarte kommt eine ASUS Strix R7 370 (OC Serie) zum Einsatz, welche hier laut Forum zwischen 45.000 bis 70.000 Punkte hätte machen sollen. Als OS wurde Windows 10 Pro genutzt, einfach weil ich keinen einzigen permanent laufenden Windows Rechner im Haus habe .

Herausgekommen sind 3.000 bis 5.000 Punkte. Zu erst hatte ich die APU selber in Verdacht (den GPU Anteil davon), aber daran lag es nicht. Zusätzlich wurde der CPU Slot deaktiviert, die CPU hatte danach quasi keine messbare Last mehr (0-10%).
Laut Afterburner lief die R7 370 auf 96-99% Last, die Ansprache scheint also zu funktionieren. Treiber sind aktuell (erst den 15.12 von AMD, danach das Hotfix 16.1x).

Was könnte da krumm sein? Mit Spitzenwerte hatte ich nicht gerechnet, aber 5.000 sind doch äusserst wenig.


----------



## brooker (6. März 2016)

... deinen PassKey hast Du eingegeben und 10 WUs hast Du mit dem FAH-Client auch schon fertig gerechnet? Denn erst danach greift der Bonus und der macht viele PPDs aus.


----------



## Mr.Knister (6. März 2016)

Hast Du einige % gewartet? Bei der ersten WU eines Typs braucht es ca. 10%, bis die Estimates hinkommen.

Wenn dann estimated credit = base credit ist, stimmt was mit dem Bonus nicht.


----------



## arcDaniel (6. März 2016)

nonamez78 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> mein im Willkommens Thread kurz erwähnter @home-Falter (alles andere was ich beisteuere ist CPU Power von Root Servern) war vorgestern Abend erstmals online, aber die Ergebnisse sind mir nicht schlüssig. Bis zur Klärung spare ich mir die 120-150W auch und frage mal euch .
> 
> ...



Hast du einen Pass-Key und hast du deine 10 WU's gefaltet?

Edit; ich bin einfach zu langsam


----------



## nonamez78 (6. März 2016)

Sorry, die Antwort hätte ich Euch wirklich gleich liefern können. Ja, Passkey, Team, Username, alles drin. Fertig gerechnet mit der Installation hatte ich noch nichts, weil die Restdauer auf schlappen 7 Tagen stand. Von meinem Gamer Rechner (980 Ti, natürlich etwas anderer Level) kenne ich 3-5h Restdauer, natürlich wird das auch je nach Projekt und Aufgabe variieren, aber derart große Unterschiede sind schon krass.

Mit dem Passkey habe ich über die erwähnten Root-Server immerhin schon 1 mio pts zusammengefaltet  http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/sigs/sigimage.php?un=nonamez78&t=70335


----------



## brooker (6. März 2016)

... sprich, die 10 WUs sind noch nicht voll.? Dann setze Deinen Gamer mit GPU und max Threads - 2 auf CPU, damit Du die 10 WU fix durchbekommst und mit der "kleinen" Karte ordentliche PPDs hast.


----------



## nonamez78 (6. März 2016)

Ok, das war mir in der Tat nicht bewusst, dass jeder Client einzeln betrachtet wird. Bonus wurde in Zusammenhang mit Passkey erwähnt, aber an die Bindung pro Rechner habe ich überhaupt nicht gedacht . Danke!


----------



## brooker (6. März 2016)

... oh, da habe ich mich nicht gut ausgedrück. Pro Rechner ist das nicht. Du musst für Deinen PassKey 10 WUs fertig haben, dann wirkt der Bonus. Ist doch schnell durch, bei Deinem Hammer Gamer System!


----------



## XeT (6. März 2016)

nonamez78 schrieb:


> Ok, das war mir in der Tat nicht bewusst, dass jeder Client einzeln betrachtet wird. Bonus wurde in Zusammenhang mit Passkey erwähnt, aber an die Bindung pro Rechner habe ich überhaupt nicht gedacht . Danke!



Lass die wu erstmal rechnen bis zu 3%-5% sind die ppd murx. Die cpu muss die wu erst vorbereiten das passiert im ersten %. Deine PPD werden auf Basis von 3-5% errechnet daher der schlechte wert und die noch schlechtere Zeit am Anfang


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. März 2016)

@nonamez78:
Ich gehe mal davon aus dass du bei beiden Systemen den gleichen Passkey verwendest > Bist du dir 100% sicher das er richtig eingetragen ist?

Wenn du ihn via Kopieren und Einfügen eingibst, wird sehr gerne ein Abstand am Ende oder Anfang eingefügt und das reicht das der Passkey nicht funktioniert.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (6. März 2016)

Habe die letzten Tage mal versucht, Windows 7 den Rücken zu kehren und mit Linux Mint 17.3 zu basteln. Leider erkennt auch diese Version mein win7 auf der Platte nicht, liegt wohl am UEFI. Habe daher die Platte abgeklemmt, eine weitere angeschlossen, Mint normal ohne Grub installiert, nachher alles wieder angeklemmt - so wechsel ich halt beim Systemstart mit F11 den (Bios)-Boot-Loader, funzt auch.

Warum das ganze ?

Da ich unter Win7 öfters "Grafiktreiberprobleme  " habe, wollte ich mein Glück unter Ubuntu mal versuchen. Allerdings wollte FaH meine zweite GPU nicht schlucken, Dank neuer GPUs.txt & Neustart (wichtig!) hat es aber dann doch geklappt. Alles läuft sehr stabil; besonders die CPU faltet etwas schneller, die GPU hingegen nicht.

Unter Win7 schafft meine 750Ti ca. 70K PPD, unter Mint hingegen nur ca. 50K PPD. Wenn ich jedoch gegenhalte, wie oft eine GPU-WU unter Windoof kurz vor Ende aufgrund eines Treiberabsturzes geschrottet wurde, hätte Ubuntu mir nach 24 Stunden Faltzeit immerhin 50K gegeben, so waren es "NULL ".


----------



## mattinator (6. März 2016)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> besonders die CPU faltet etwas schneller, *die GPU hingegen nicht*.


Beides mit oder ohne OC oder nur Windows mit OC ?


----------



## binär-11110110111 (6. März 2016)

mattinator schrieb:


> Beides mit oder ohne OC oder nur Windows mit OC ?



*Beides ohne OC !*


----------



## mattinator (6. März 2016)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> *Beides ohne OC !*



Welche Treiber-Version unter Windows und Linux ? Eigentlich sollte Linux schneller laufen.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (6. März 2016)

mattinator schrieb:


> Welche Treiber-Version unter Windows und Linux ? Eigentlich sollte Linux schneller laufen.



*Mint:  352.63*
*Win7: 353.62*


----------



## mattinator (6. März 2016)

Wenn Du das mit dem nvidia installer hinbekommst, mal den letzten Treiber versuchen: NVIDIA DRIVERS Linux x64 (AMD64/EM64T) Display Driver.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (6. März 2016)

Jou, werde ich morgen Früh angehen...


----------



## Kashura (7. März 2016)

heute werden die 10mio geknackt  ist ziemlich ruhig hier in letzter Zeit oder?


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (7. März 2016)

Amigafan schrieb:


> @KlawWarYoshi
> 
> 1. Du solltest dem *Folding Power-Slider* von "Medium" auf auf "Full" setzen.
> 2.  Normalerweise befinden sich sowohl der Core (hierz. B.  FahCore_a4.exe) als auch die WorkUnits in einem ganz anderen Verzeichnis - *nicht  *in einem von Dir erstellten Ordner* Programdata* und auch nicht auf einer anderen Partition als Laufwerk "C:/"
> ...



jetzt funktioniert wieder alles tadellos 
(Installlation auf C:\ hat das Problem behoben)
Vielen Dank


----------



## nonamez78 (7. März 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> ... oh, da habe ich mich nicht gut ausgedrück. Pro Rechner ist das nicht. Du musst für Deinen PassKey 10 WUs fertig haben, dann wirkt der Bonus. Ist doch schnell durch, bei Deinem Hammer Gamer System!



Hallo nochmals,

da lag/liegt es nicht dran. Ich habe nochmals die Doku gelesen, scheinbar gilt der Bonus für den Passkey, nicht für den einzelnen Rechner:

FAQ: Points — Folding@home



> The bonus is applied for users who use a passkey, have successfully returned at least 10 bonus-eligible WUs, have successfully returned 80% or more of assigned WUs, and returned the unit before its Timeout (formerly Preferred Deadline). Bonus points do not apply to partial returns.



Die GPU (AMD R370) generierte weiterhin 3000-4000 ppd (laut Anzeige, eine WU war noch nicht fertig). Vor Frust habe ich die Karte rausgeworfen und den Rechner nur mit der APU gestartet, welche ja auch eine kleine Radeon drauf hat.

Ende vom Lied: ca. 7000 ppd. Die Zahl ist ohne Bonus vermutlich gar nicht erreichbar. Ich hab mit die kleinste APU überhaupt drin, da einen 3D Mark drauf laufen lassen endet in einer Dia Show. Somit würde die integrierte Grafikeinheit das geschätzt Doppelte rechnen, was die R370 packt. Die APU wird mit gesteckter R370 übrigens nicht angezeigt, auch Afterburner erkennt dann die R370 anstelle der APU.

Da ist doch irgendwas total quer? Hat hier zufällig irgendein User einen Folding-PC mit AMD APU am laufen und eine zusätzliche Radeon drin?


----------



## brooker (7. März 2016)

Mein kleiner Falter hat die Kombi. Wenn du magst schaue ich gern per TeamViewer drüber. Das sollte nämlich eigentlich kein Problem sein.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. März 2016)

Ich muss leider das Thema Staubfilter bei meinem Mora nochmals aufgreifen da ich mich mit der Optik der Staubfilter einfach nicht anfreunden kann. 

Durch mein Bearbeiten der Blende würde diese nun auch auf der Rückseite des Mora passen:
Wenn ich vorne wieder die 9 140mm Noiseblocker XK2 inklusive Staubfilter wieder montieren und auf der Rückseite die 4 Spectre 230mm (sozusagen aus meinem Mora einen Pro machen) wäre das Kühlungsmässig etwa das gleiche wie die 4 Spectre vorne solo? 

Ich frage weil die XK2 nicht den gleichen Druck zu statischen Stande bringen wie die Spectre und die selber dadurch nur saugen montiert werden würde. 

Was meint ihr?


----------



## nonamez78 (7. März 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> Mein kleiner Falter hat die Kombi. Wenn du magst schaue ich gern per TeamViewer drüber. Das sollte nämlich eigentlich kein Problem sein.



Danke für das Angebot, aber da muss mehr schief sein. Ich hatte zwischen zeitlich schon wieder Ubuntu installiert, diesmal mit den FireGl Treibern, die Ubuntu 14.04 aus dem Repository anbietet (15.x). Installtion Kleinkram, FAHClient startet sauber und erkennt auch die GPU. Aber wieder kommt eine Leistung bei raus, die nicht sein kann: knapp 600 ppd (siehe Anhang).

Die Leistung wird "verbraucht", der angeschlossene Strommesser zeigt gesamt 150w an. CPU hat keine messbare Last (0-10% auf einem Kern), die Karte wird merklich heiß. Ich lasse es mal so laufen, rein optisch geht es etwas schneller (jetzt nach 10min schon 2% abgeschlossen). In der Konsole sehe ich aber den Umfang auch nicht gut.

Das wird irgendwas mit der Kombination Board/APU/GPU sein. Eventuell lasse ich die Karte mal auf einem anderen Board laufen, nur aktuell habe ich keins da.

Edit:
nach ca. 20min ist die Anzeige dann doch mal aktualisiert worden. Erst erschienen ca. 72.000 Punkte, nach ein bisschen Übertakten und gleichzeitig Undervolten sind es nun 80.000 Punkte. Mal sehen wie das weitergeht . So wäre es gar kein so mieses Ergebnis mehr.
Mit der Zahl ist dann wohl auch meine Annahme gültig, nach der der Passkey nicht Rechner sondern Key gebunden ist. Mit der Instanz hier hatte ich noch keine einzige WU komplettiert.


----------



## Mr.Knister (8. März 2016)

Siehst Du, Geduld zahlt sich aus 

Wie schnell taktet denn die Karte?

Meine 7870 (25% mehr Shader-Einheiten) schafft auf 1100MHz ca. 75 bis 88 tausend ppd, meist etwa 80.


----------



## nonamez78 (8. März 2016)

Ja, das kommt gut hin, es werden auch so 82-83.000 gerade "geschätzt". Takt habe ich auch 1110 MHz gesetzt, Spannung auf 1,1V runter. Speicher ist weiterhin bei 1450 MHz. Der Rechner lief jetzt mehrere Stunden stabil, ich gehe erstmal davon aus, dass es so laufen würde. Just meldete sich aber ein Bekannter und möchte die R7 370 haben, bis vorhin wollte ich sie wegen den Problemen noch los werden . Nun steht die Frage im Raum ob ich nicht doch direkt eine Schippe drauf setze, aber das entscheidet sich erst nach der nötigen Nachtruhe .


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (8. März 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> ... die sowieso. Aber zusammen falten macht mehr Spaß als allein und das Netzteil will ja auch was zu tun haben



Dann drücke ich dir mal die Daumen das das so funktioniert ... Ich musste meine GTX960 leider wieder verkaufen ...

Der Grund hier

Jetzt muss meine GTX 980Ti schweren herzens wieder her 
Ich hoffe mit diesen Einstellungen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wird sie das die nächsten Jahre nicht so stören, ohne es mir gar irgendwie übel zu nehmen ^^


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. März 2016)

nonamez78 schrieb:


> Mit der Zahl ist dann wohl auch meine Annahme gültig, nach der der Passkey nicht Rechner sondern Key gebunden ist.


Der Passkey ist nur mit deinem Faltnamen verbunden > solange beides eingetragen ist, kannst ihn auf so vielen PC's verwenden wie du willst.


----------



## brooker (8. März 2016)

@nonamez78: Respekt für Deine Gedult und es freut mich, dass am Ende doch alles gut geworden ist! An was für eine Schippe hättest Du gedacht?

@Snake: bei mir liefen bei dem Test auch Karten direkt über dem BeQuiet. Es wurde auch wärmer und deshalb habe ich immer versucht, Referenz-Karte zu nutzen. Diese nehmen die Luft hinterm Netzteil . Besser, aber auch nicht optimal. Daher hatte ich meine zwei vorn installierten 140er Lüfter etwas höher geregelt und die Temps waren wieder im grünen Bereich. Schade, dass Du diesen Weg gehen musstest. Was bringt die 980Ti mit den Einstellungen denn so?


----------



## nonamez78 (8. März 2016)

@booker: das ist eine gute Frage. Was mit etwas sauer aufgestoßen ist, ist der Stromverbrauch im Verhältnis zu den umgesetzten Punkten. Vermutlich ist es auch dem Wirkungsgrad des Netzteils geschuldet, welches ich noch liegen hatte. Es ist ein aktuelles Dark Power von Bequiet mit 750W, allerdings ist der beste Wirkungsgrad bei 400-500W. Der Grundverbrauch der kleinen APU + Board mit gesteckter Radeon liegt bei 50 Watt. Läuft die Radeon (R7 370), so verbraucht der Rechner schon 130-140 Watt und erzeugt die erwähnten 80.000 Punkte (also ca. 70-80 Watt für die GraKa zusätzlich). Meine 980 Ti erzeugt laut Anzeige das 6-7 fache Punkten, bei einem Verbrauch von 375 Watt, 100-110 Watt verbraucht der Rechner als Basis, also ca. 260-270 Watt für die Grafikkarte + CPU Nutzung (die bei NVidia scheinbar deutlich höher ist). Aus dieser Sicht ist das Verhältnis der Punkte zur aufgenommenen Leistung wirklich schlecht.

Ich hab es mal knapp in Zahlen gefasst:

Verbrauch (W), PPD, Verhältnis PPD : Verbrauch

Gamer Rechner:
375 Watt, 600.000 ppd, 1600 : 1

Falt Rechner:
140W, 80.000 ppd, 571 : 1

Daraus ergibt sich ein Wirkungsgrad von 35% für den Falt Rechner in Bezug auf den Gamer Rechner. Oder anders, der Gamer Rechner ist 2,8 mal effektiver als der Falt Rechner.

An genau dem Punkt will ich ansetzen .


----------



## brooker (8. März 2016)

... das ist leider so und wäre auch meine Empfehlung gewesen   Mein kleiner Falter hatte leider das selbe Thema


----------



## brooker (8. März 2016)

@Alex: das Selbe wird es nicht sein, weil durch die ziehenden Lüfter der Weg für die drückenden Lüfter begünstigt wird.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (8. März 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> @Snake: bei mir liefen bei dem Test auch Karten direkt über dem BeQuiet. Es wurde auch wärmer und deshalb habe ich immer versucht, Referenz-Karte zu nutzen. Diese nehmen die Luft hinterm Netzteil . Besser, aber auch nicht optimal. Daher hatte ich meine zwei vorn installierten 140er Lüfter etwas höher geregelt und die Temps waren wieder im grünen Bereich. Schade, dass Du diesen Weg gehen musstest. Was bringt die 980Ti mit den Einstellungen denn so?



Also die Ausbeute schwankt ... Verbrauch habe Primär (als an der Dose) ca. 190 - 200 Watt bei einer Ausbeute von ca. 350 - 500k PPD ... Das kommt immer drauf an ...

Wenn man bedenkt, dass ich mit der GTX960 ca. 160 W Primär hatte, bei einer Ausbeute von ca. 160k PPD ... Ist der Schritt zur GTX980Ti, selbst bei diesen Einstellungen wirklich erstaunlich


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. März 2016)

Ich hab mir die Schrauberei nochmals angetan und meinen Mora 3 9X140 nochmals umgebaut:
Vorne sind wieder die 9 Noisblocker XK2 140mm inklusive den Luftfiltern montiert und hinten die Blende mit den 4 Bitfenix Spectre 230mm > diese Konstellation war ja eigentlich auch mein ursprünglicher Plan.


Teste gerade wieviel der Mora so an Wärme abführen kann:
Bei wieder 26.5°C Raumtemperatur pendelt sich die Wassertemperatur bei 31,5°C ein was einem Minus von 1° gegen über den Spextre solo entspricht.

Temperaturmässig bin ich zufrieden.
 Lautstärkenmässig in einem akzeptablem Rahmen.
Luftzugmässig (richtig gelesen ) nicht akzeptabel > ich muss die Lüfter wenn die Leistung nicht gebraucht wird runterregeln, denn hier im Büro zieht es jetzt unangenehm.


----------



## brooker (8. März 2016)

Das hört sich alles in Allem doch gut an. Operation  gelungen, Patient nicht tot


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (9. März 2016)

Der link zur Teamseite könnte auch mal aktualisiert werden oder?
Team 7 335's contributions to Folding@home


----------



## XeT (9. März 2016)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Also die Ausbeute schwankt ... Verbrauch habe Primär (als an der Dose) ca. 190 - 200 Watt bei einer Ausbeute von ca. 350 - 500k PPD ... Das kommt immer drauf an ...
> 
> Wenn man bedenkt, dass ich mit der GTX960 ca. 160 W Primär hatte, bei einer Ausbeute von ca. 160k PPD ... Ist der Schritt zur GTX980Ti, selbst bei diesen Einstellungen wirklich erstaunlich



Ich hab bei meinem ja auch umgestellt. Aber ich hab nur das powertarget minimiert. Den Takt habe ich gelassen da man dort nicht mehr viel watt gewinnt. Bin mit 300Watt bei 700-750k ppd. Vorher waren es 450Watt bei 850k-1mio.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (9. März 2016)

KlawWarYoshi schrieb:


> Der link zur Teamseite könnte auch mal aktualisiert werden oder?
> Team 7335's contributions to Folding@home



Was stimmt denn hier nicht ? Meinst Du den Team-Rang ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da wird Rang NULL (Default/ Google - ohne Passkey) vorgesetzt, darum insgesamt Platz 14, von der Team-Statistik aber Rang 13 ( also alle mit Passkey).


----------



## Mr.Knister (9. März 2016)

Wahrscheinlich das pcghW.de

Da müsste sich derjenige drum kümmern, der den Team-Eintrag angelegt hat bzw. die Login-Daten verwahrt. Wer das ist, keine Ahnung


----------



## Amigafan (9. März 2016)

*KakaoStats* hat sich wohl mal wieder "verabschiedet" - da geht seit Tagen nichts mehr (außer einer Fehlermeldung ) . . .


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (9. März 2016)

Mr.Knister schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich das pcghW.de
> 
> Da müsste sich derjenige drum kümmern, der den Team-Eintrag angelegt hat bzw. die Login-Daten verwahrt. Wer das ist, keine Ahnung



genau das meine ich


----------



## XeT (10. März 2016)

Das wurde bereits letztes Jahr mal,in Angriff genommen vom bumble aber mehr Weis ich auch nicht.


----------



## Mr.Knister (10. März 2016)

100666, so viel hatte ich noch nie 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die Karte wird in Kürze zum ungestörten Falten auf den Sempron gesetzt. Dann kommt nämlich eine Schnäppchen-7970 als Sitzwärmer für Polaris in den Spielerechner.


----------



## Bumblebee (10. März 2016)

XeT schrieb:


> Das wurde bereits letztes Jahr mal,in Angriff genommen vom bumble aber mehr Weis ich auch nicht.



Bisher hat sich (offensichtlich) nichts bewegt - ich nehm noch einen Anlauf


----------



## mattinator (12. März 2016)

Und wieder mal ein Server auf die "Bann-Liste", was war denn dass wieder:


Spoiler



01:05:32:WU01:FS01:Assigned to work server 171.67.108.155
01:05:32:WU01:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: RUNNING gpu:0:GM204 [GeForce GTX 970] from 171.67.108.155
01:05:32:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.155:8080
01:05:33:WU01:FS01ownloading 9.10MiB
01:05:35:WU01:FS01ownload complete
01:05:35:WU01:FS01:Received Unit: id:01 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:9655 run:1 clone:0 gen:8 core:0x18 unit:0x00000008ab436c9b56de69b978fb9274
01:05:35:WU01:FS01:Starting
01:05:35:WU01:FS01:Running FahCore: /usr/bin/FAHCoreWrapper /var/lib/fahclient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Linux/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/beta/Core_18.fah/FahCore_18 -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 2303 -checkpoint 3 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia -forceasm
01:05:35:WU01:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 22747
01:05:35:WU01:FS01:Core PID:22751
01:05:35:WU01:FS01:FahCore 0x18 started
01:05:35:WU01:FS01:0x18:*********************** Log Started 2016-03-12T01:05:35Z ***********************
01:05:35:WU01:FS01:0x18roject: 9655 (Run 1, Clone 0, Gen 8)
01:05:35:WU01:FS01:0x18:Unit: 0x00000008ab436c9b56de69b978fb9274
01:05:35:WU01:FS01:0x18:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
01:05:35:WU01:FS01:0x18:Machine: 1
01:05:35:WU01:FS01:0x18:Reading tar file core.xml
01:05:35:WU01:FS01:0x18:Reading tar file integrator.xml
01:05:35:WU01:FS01:0x18:Reading tar file state.xml
01:05:35:WU01:FS01:0x18:Reading tar file system.xml
01:05:35:WU01:FS01:0x18igital signatures verified
01:05:35:WU01:FS01:0x18:Folding@home GPU core18
01:05:35:WU01:FS01:0x18:Version 0.0.4
01:05:40:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 0 out of 2000000 steps (0%)
01:05:40:WU01:FS01:0x18:Temperature control disabled. Requirements: single Nvidia GPU, tmax must be < 110 and twait >= 900
01:06:20:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 20000 out of 2000000 steps (1%)
01:06:58:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 40000 out of 2000000 steps (2%)
01:07:37:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 60000 out of 2000000 steps (3%)
01:08:15:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 80000 out of 2000000 steps (4%)
01:08:54:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 100000 out of 2000000 steps (5%)
01:09:34:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 120000 out of 2000000 steps (6%)
01:10:13:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 140000 out of 2000000 steps (7%)
01:10:51:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 160000 out of 2000000 steps (8%)
01:11:30:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 180000 out of 2000000 steps (9%)
01:12:08:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 200000 out of 2000000 steps (10%)
01:12:48:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 220000 out of 2000000 steps (11%)
01:13:27:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 240000 out of 2000000 steps (12%)
01:14:05:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 260000 out of 2000000 steps (13%)
01:14:44:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 280000 out of 2000000 steps (14%)
01:15:22:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 300000 out of 2000000 steps (15%)
01:16:02:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 320000 out of 2000000 steps (16%)
01:16:41:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 340000 out of 2000000 steps (17%)
01:17:19:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 360000 out of 2000000 steps (18%)
01:17:58:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 380000 out of 2000000 steps (19%)
01:18:36:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 400000 out of 2000000 steps (20%)
01:19:17:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 420000 out of 2000000 steps (21%)
01:19:55:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 440000 out of 2000000 steps (22%)
01:20:34:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 460000 out of 2000000 steps (23%)
01:21:12:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 480000 out of 2000000 steps (24%)
01:21:51:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 500000 out of 2000000 steps (25%)
01:22:31:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 520000 out of 2000000 steps (26%)
01:23:10:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 540000 out of 2000000 steps (27%)
01:23:48:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 560000 out of 2000000 steps (28%)
01:24:27:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 580000 out of 2000000 steps (29%)
01:25:06:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 600000 out of 2000000 steps (30%)
01:25:46:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 620000 out of 2000000 steps (31%)
01:26:24:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 640000 out of 2000000 steps (32%)
01:27:03:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 660000 out of 2000000 steps (33%)
01:27:42:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 680000 out of 2000000 steps (34%)
01:28:20:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 700000 out of 2000000 steps (35%)
01:29:01:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 720000 out of 2000000 steps (36%)
01:29:39:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 740000 out of 2000000 steps (37%)
01:30:18:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 760000 out of 2000000 steps (38%)
01:30:56:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 780000 out of 2000000 steps (39%)
01:31:35:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 800000 out of 2000000 steps (40%)
01:32:15:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 820000 out of 2000000 steps (41%)
01:32:54:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 840000 out of 2000000 steps (42%)
01:33:32:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 860000 out of 2000000 steps (43%)
01:34:11:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 880000 out of 2000000 steps (44%)
01:34:49:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 900000 out of 2000000 steps (45%)
01:35:30:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 920000 out of 2000000 steps (46%)
01:36:08:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 940000 out of 2000000 steps (47%)
01:36:47:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 960000 out of 2000000 steps (48%)
01:37:25:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 980000 out of 2000000 steps (49%)
01:38:04:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 1000000 out of 2000000 steps (50%)
01:38:44:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 1020000 out of 2000000 steps (51%)
01:39:23:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 1040000 out of 2000000 steps (52%)
01:40:01:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 1060000 out of 2000000 steps (53%)
01:40:40:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 1080000 out of 2000000 steps (54%)
01:41:18:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 1100000 out of 2000000 steps (55%)
01:41:59:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 1120000 out of 2000000 steps (56%)
01:42:37:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 1140000 out of 2000000 steps (57%)
01:43:16:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 1160000 out of 2000000 steps (58%)
01:43:54:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 1180000 out of 2000000 steps (59%)
01:44:33:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 1200000 out of 2000000 steps (60%)
01:45:13:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 1220000 out of 2000000 steps (61%)
01:45:52:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 1240000 out of 2000000 steps (62%)
01:46:30:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 1260000 out of 2000000 steps (63%)
01:47:09:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 1280000 out of 2000000 steps (64%)
01:47:47:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 1300000 out of 2000000 steps (65%)
01:48:28:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 1320000 out of 2000000 steps (66%)
01:49:06:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 1340000 out of 2000000 steps (67%)
01:49:45:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 1360000 out of 2000000 steps (68%)
01:50:23:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 1380000 out of 2000000 steps (69%)
01:51:02:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 1400000 out of 2000000 steps (70%)
01:51:42:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 1420000 out of 2000000 steps (71%)
01:52:21:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 1440000 out of 2000000 steps (72%)
01:52:59:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 1460000 out of 2000000 steps (73%)
01:53:38:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 1480000 out of 2000000 steps (74%)
01:54:16:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 1500000 out of 2000000 steps (75%)
01:54:57:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 1520000 out of 2000000 steps (76%)
01:55:36:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 1540000 out of 2000000 steps (77%)
01:56:14:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 1560000 out of 2000000 steps (78%)
01:56:53:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 1580000 out of 2000000 steps (79%)
01:57:31:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 1600000 out of 2000000 steps (80%)
01:58:12:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 1620000 out of 2000000 steps (81%)
01:58:50:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 1640000 out of 2000000 steps (82%)
01:59:29:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 1660000 out of 2000000 steps (83%)
02:00:07:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 1680000 out of 2000000 steps (84%)
02:00:46:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 1700000 out of 2000000 steps (85%)
02:01:26:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 1720000 out of 2000000 steps (86%)
02:02:05:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 1740000 out of 2000000 steps (87%)
02:02:44:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 1760000 out of 2000000 steps (88%)
02:03:22:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 1780000 out of 2000000 steps (89%)
02:04:01:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 1800000 out of 2000000 steps (90%)
02:04:41:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 1820000 out of 2000000 steps (91%)
02:05:20:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 1840000 out of 2000000 steps (92%)
02:05:58:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 1860000 out of 2000000 steps (93%)
02:06:37:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 1880000 out of 2000000 steps (94%)
02:07:15:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 1900000 out of 2000000 steps (95%)
02:07:56:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 1920000 out of 2000000 steps (96%)
02:08:34:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 1940000 out of 2000000 steps (97%)
02:09:13:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 1960000 out of 2000000 steps (98%)
02:09:51:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 1980000 out of 2000000 steps (99%)
* 02:10:30:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 2000000 out of 2000000 steps (100%)*
02:10:32:WU01:FS01:0x18:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
02:10:32:WU01:FS01:0x18:Saving result file checkpointState.xml
02:10:32:WU01:FS01:0x18:Saving result file checkpt.crc
02:10:32:WU01:FS01:0x18:Saving result file log.txt
02:10:32:WU01:FS01:0x18:Saving result file positions.xtc
02:10:32:WU01:FS01:0x18:Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
*02:10:32:WU01:FS01:FahCore returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
02:10:32:WU01:FS01:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:9655 run:1 clone:0 gen:8 core:0x18 unit:0x00000008ab436c9b56de69b978fb9274
02:10:32:WU01:FS01:Uploading 5.75MiB to 171.67.108.155
02:10:32:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.155:8080
02:10:38:WU01:FS01:Upload 82.66%
02:10:42:WU01:FS01:Upload complete
**02:10:42:WU01:FS01:Server responded WORK_QUIT (404)
02:10:42:WARNING:WU01:FS01:Server did not like results, dumping**
02:10:42:WU01:FS01:Cleaning up*


Mal sehen, was Stanford dazu sagt: Folding Forum • View topic - Server 171.67.1 8.155 dumping work unit.


----------



## ProfBoom (12. März 2016)

Ich habe gerade mal unter Win 10 die neueren Radeon-Treiber mit FahBench 1.2.0 getestet.

Ergebnis:
15.7.1 und 15.12 sind etwa gleich schnell, 16.3Beta ist ~2% schneller.

PS: Laden die WUs bei euch auch so langsam runter? 35MB ~ 5Min... *schnarch*


----------



## Uwe64LE (12. März 2016)

Ich seh seit Stunden diese Warteschlange:


> 11:20:42:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Exception: Failed to send results to work server: Failed to connect to 171.64.65.104:80: Es konnte keine Verbindung hergestellt werden, da der Zielcomputer die Verbindung verweigerte.
> 11:20:42:WU00:FS01:Trying to send results to collection server
> 11:20:42:WU00:FS01:Uploading 17.50MiB to 171.65.103.160
> 11:20:42:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 171.65.103.160:8080
> ...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. März 2016)

ProfBoom schrieb:


> Laden die WUs bei euch auch so langsam runter? 35MB ~ 5Min... *schnarch*


Hier alles normal:
Die letzte WU hatte knappe 30MB war in 12s runtergeladen und auch die vorhergehenden WUs war eine Sache von ein paar Sekunden .


----------



## Amigafan (12. März 2016)

ProfBoom schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade mal unter Win 10 die neueren Radeon-Treiber mit FahBench 1.2.0 getestet.
> 
> Ergebnis:
> 15.7.1 und 15.12 sind etwa gleich schnell, 16.3Beta ist ~2% schneller.


Warum testest Du mit dem "veralteten" FAHBench 1.20?
Teste bitte dasselbe unter FAHBench 2.2.5 - das nutzt den aktuellen Core21.
Download: FAHBench

Mit welcher GPU hat Du getestet?




ProfBoom schrieb:


> PS: Laden die WUs bei euch auch so langsam runter? 35MB ~ 5Min... *schnarch*


Nicht das ich wüßte . . .


----------



## JeansOn (12. März 2016)

Technik!!
nur mal so: Radio controlled 

Das Teil hatte mit 1,23Volt wohl nicht mehr die Kraft, bis nach Mainflingen bei Frankfurt zu "lauschen".


----------



## mattinator (12. März 2016)

JeansOn schrieb:


> Das Teil hatte mit 1,23Volt wohl nicht mehr die Kraft, bis nach Mainflingen bei Frankfurt zu "lauschen".


Die hätten dem Teil vielleicht doch ' nen Bildschirmschoner gönnen sollen. Kann sein, dass jetzt die Uhrzeit im Display "eingebrannt" ist.


----------



## ProfBoom (12. März 2016)

Ich habe mit der alten Version getestet, weil Version 2 bei mir bisher nicht lief.
Die neue Version teste ich mal. 

Getestet habe ich mit meiner HD7870 @ 1050/1250 MHz.

Das mit den langsamen Downloads beobachte ich immer wieder...
Auch Uploads werden nicht mit voller Geschwindigkeit durchgeführt.


----------



## JeansOn (12. März 2016)

mattinator schrieb:


> Die hätten dem Teil vielleicht doch ' nen Bildschirmschoner gönnen sollen. Kann sein, dass jetzt die Uhrzeit im Display "eingebrannt" ist.



Heeee, you make me smile, aba lauthalsz *yaps*


----------



## binär-11110110111 (12. März 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@FAHBench: Frage: Wie stellt man das ein & mit was vergleicht man das Ergebnis ?


----------



## ProfBoom (12. März 2016)

Auf der FaHBench-Seite gibt es unter Details Informationen, was die Optionen machen.

Ich habe z.B. mit deinen Einstellungen mit meiner HD7870 etwa 26,6694 Punkte bekommen.
Vergleichen kannst du also mit anderen Leuten, mit deiner neuen GraKa (so man sich denn mal eine gönnt...) oder neue Treiber testen.


----------



## JeansOn (12. März 2016)

Ich habe zwischen diesen Beiträgen schon öfter über Energiesparbemühungen gelesen. Diskutiert wurde u. a. über PV, aber auch über effizientes Falten oder einfach nur über Beleuchtung oder Geräteaktualität in den eigenen vier Wänden.
Nun, die Energiedepesche 1/2016 ist gerade raus und ich mache mal etwas Reklame, denn die Informationen oder wenn benötigt auch die Unterstützung (z. B. können Wärmebild-Kameras geliehen werden)ist für den Verbraucher nützlich. 

www.energieverbraucher.de


----------



## hbf878 (13. März 2016)

Spoiler





```
02:32:45:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 2225000 out of 2500000 steps (89%)
02:34:40:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 175000 out of 2500000 steps (7%)
02:35:45:WU00:FS01:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:9209 run:2 clone:10 gen:33 core:0x21 unit:0x0000009a664f2dd055edf02e98ca1048
02:35:45:WU00:FS01:Uploading 17.50MiB to 171.64.65.104
02:35:45:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 171.64.65.104:8080
02:35:47:WARNING:WU00:FS01:WorkServer connection failed on port 8080 trying 80
02:35:47:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 171.64.65.104:80
02:35:48:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Exception: Failed to send results to work server: Failed to connect to 171.64.65.104:80: Es konnte keine Verbindung hergestellt werden, da der Zielcomputer die Verbindung verweigerte.
02:35:48:WU00:FS01:Trying to send results to collection server
02:35:48:WU00:FS01:Uploading 17.50MiB to 171.65.103.160
02:35:48:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 171.65.103.160:8080
02:35:54:WU00:FS01:Upload 1.79%
02:36:00:WU00:FS01:Upload 3.93%
02:36:06:WU00:FS01:Upload 5.71%
02:36:12:WU00:FS01:Upload 7.86%
02:36:18:WU00:FS01:Upload 10.00%
02:36:24:WU00:FS01:Upload 12.14%
02:36:30:WU00:FS01:Upload 14.29%
02:36:36:WU00:FS01:Upload 16.07%
02:36:42:WU00:FS01:Upload 18.21%
02:36:48:WU00:FS01:Upload 20.36%
02:36:54:WU00:FS01:Upload 22.50%
02:37:00:WU00:FS01:Upload 24.29%
02:37:06:WU00:FS01:Upload 26.43%
02:37:12:WU00:FS01:Upload 28.57%
02:37:18:WU00:FS01:Upload 30.36%
02:37:24:WU00:FS01:Upload 32.50%
02:37:29:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 2250000 out of 2500000 steps (90%)
02:37:30:WU00:FS01:Upload 34.64%
02:37:36:WU00:FS01:Upload 36.43%
02:37:42:WU00:FS01:Upload 38.57%
02:37:48:WU00:FS01:Upload 40.72%
02:37:54:WU00:FS01:Upload 42.86%
02:38:00:WU00:FS01:Upload 45.00%
02:38:06:WU00:FS01:Upload 46.79%
02:38:12:WU00:FS01:Upload 48.93%
02:38:18:WU00:FS01:Upload 51.07%
02:38:24:WU00:FS01:Upload 53.22%
02:38:30:WU00:FS01:Upload 55.00%
02:38:36:WU00:FS01:Upload 57.14%
02:38:42:WU00:FS01:Upload 59.29%
02:38:48:WU00:FS01:Upload 61.43%
02:38:54:WU00:FS01:Upload 63.57%
02:39:00:WU00:FS01:Upload 65.36%
02:39:06:WU00:FS01:Upload 67.50%
02:39:12:WU00:FS01:Upload 69.64%
02:39:18:WU00:FS01:Upload 71.79%
02:39:24:WU00:FS01:Upload 73.57%
02:39:30:WU00:FS01:Upload 75.72%
02:39:36:WU00:FS01:Upload 77.86%
02:39:42:WU00:FS01:Upload 80.00%
02:39:48:WU00:FS01:Upload 81.79%
02:39:54:WU00:FS01:Upload 83.93%
02:40:00:WU00:FS01:Upload 86.07%
02:40:06:WU00:FS01:Upload 88.22%
02:40:12:WU00:FS01:Upload 90.00%
02:40:18:WU00:FS01:Upload 92.15%
02:40:24:WU00:FS01:Upload 94.29%
02:40:30:WU00:FS01:Upload 96.43%
02:40:36:WU00:FS01:Upload 98.57%
02:40:41:WU00:FS01:Upload complete
02:40:41:WU00:FS01:Server responded PLEASE_WAIT (464)
02:40:41:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to send results, will try again later
02:42:14:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 2275000 out of 2500000 steps (91%)
```



Was ist das? Please Wait?


----------



## mattinator (13. März 2016)

Die haben wohl mal wieder Probleme auf den Workservern bei Stanford, mir hatte es gestern auch schon ein Projekt gedumpt. Guckst Du hier: Folding Forum • View forum - Issues with a specific server und bzgl. der aktuellen Probleme des Workservers 171.64.65.104 auch hier: Folding Forum • View topic - Failed to connect to 171.64.65.1 4:8 .


----------



## Bumblebee (13. März 2016)

Schwierige Frage ..

Eine Möglichkeit könnte sein, dass der "Empfangs-Server" das Resultat korrekt entgegen nimmt - es dann aber intern nicht "parkieren" kann


----------



## binär-11110110111 (13. März 2016)

Nur mal so am Rande: Habe derzeit einen Eee-PC von einem Bekannten im Check-Up. Da hier aber Windows Starter 32Bit drauf installiert ist, konnte ich den FAHBench (x64) nicht testen, also habe ich mal CPU-Z bemüht.

Im Vergleich mein i5-4570 vs. Intel Atom N450:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. März 2016)

Hat extremeoverclocking.com seine Update-Zeiten umgestellt? 
Normalerweise sind die Updates 1, 4, 7, 10, 13 usw., jetzt aber ist das Update um 12Uhr. 


@binär-11110110111:
Ich kann noch tiefer stabeln:
Ich hab noch einen Eee 1000H (den ich gelegentlich auch nutze ) > Intel Atom N270 

In der Schublade liegt noch ein alter funktionstüchtiger *Toshiba T1850 *> CPU-Takt 25.0 MHz


----------



## ProfBoom (13. März 2016)

Dann werfe ich einen 80286 ins Rennen: 16 MHz.

*********

Ich habe mal versucht meine HD7870 mit dem neuen FAHBench 2.2.5 nachzutesten.
Es war nur bedingt erfolgreich, Catalyst 15.7.1 ließ sich nach dem Entfernen von 16.3Beta mit DisplayDriverUninstaller nicht richtig installieren.
Warum die Auslastung bei Explicit so gering ist und mal um 10% schwankt ist mir ein Rätsel.


```
Score    Scaled Score    Atoms    Im-/Explicit    Driver    OS    GPU Clock    RAM Clock    Avg. GPU Load (guessed)
24,4574    24,4574       23558    Explicit          15.12    Win10    1050       1250    78,00%
23,9393    23,9393       23558    Explicit          15.12    Win10    1050       1250    78,00%
27,3060    27,3060       23558    Explicit          15.12    Win10    1050       1250    89,00%
23,4254    23,4254       23558    Explicit          15.12    Win10    1050       1250    77,00%
23,8998    23,8998       23558    Explicit          15.12    Win10    1050       1250    77,00%
23,7764    23,7764       23558    Explicit       16.3Beta    Win10    1050       1250    77,00%
24,5211    24,5211       23558    Explicit       16.3Beta    Win10    1050       1250    79,00%
24,0273    24,0273       23558    Explicit       16.3Beta    Win10    1050       1250    79,00%
27,3683    27,3683       23558    Explicit       16.3Beta    Win10    1050       1250    89,00%
24,9621    24,9621       23558    Explicit       16.3Beta    Win10    1050       1250    81,00%

Durchschnitt 15.12:    24,6056
Durchschnitt 13.3Beta: 24,9310

Implicit hat immer einen GPU Load von 99%.
132,7850    10,8971      2489    Implicit    16.3Beta    Win10    1050    1250    
132,7660    10,8956      2489    Implicit    16.3Beta    Win10    1050    1250    
133,3650    10,9447      2489    Implicit    16.3Beta    Win10    1050    1250    
132,1500    10,8451      2489    Implicit    16.3Beta    Win10    1050    1250    
133,0050    10,9152      2489    Implicit    16.3Beta    Win10    1050    1250    
135,9770    11,1591      2489    Implicit       15.12    Win10    1050    1250    
135,1050    11,0875      2489    Implicit       15.12    Win10    1050    1250    
135,4690    11,1174      2489    Implicit       15.12    Win10    1050    1250    
135,5640    11,1252      2489    Implicit       15.12    Win10    1050    1250    
132,7830    10,8969      2489    Implicit    16.3Beta    Win10    1050    1250    
132,6340    10,8848      2489    Implicit    16.3Beta    Win10    1050    1250    
132,9830    10,9134      2489    Implicit    16.3Beta    Win10    1050    1250   

Durchschnitt 15.12:    135,5288
Durchschnitt 16.3Beta: 132,8089
```

Werte aus der Praxis:
Project: 13103 (Run 3, Clone 20, Gen 5)
TPF 16.3Beta: 5:36 Min
Project: 13103 (Run 6, Clone 23, Gen 1)
TPF 15.7.1: 5:42


----------



## Amigafan (14. März 2016)

Um einmal einen Vergleich zu ermöglichen, was ein "idealer" Treiber zu leisten im Stande ist (Auszug aus: Folding Forum • Login) 


Spoiler



HD  *7870@1180* MHz, Win7 64Bit, Catalyst  *14.4 WHQL*

First run with Settings: 

 -* Precision*: *single*
 - *WU*:* dhfr*
 - *Accuracy Check*: *on*
 -* NaN-Check*:* disabled*
 - *Run length*: *60s*

Results:
 - *Score*: *33.8782*
 -* Scaled Score*: *33.8782*
 - *Atoms*: *23558*


Second run with Settings as mentioned above except: 
 - *WU*: *dhfr-implicit*

Results:
 -* Score*: *146.167*
 - *Scaled Score*: *11.9954*
 - *Atoms*:* 2489*


Third run with Settings as mentioned above except:
  - *WU*:* nav*

Results:
 - *Score*: *4.59738*
 - *Scaled Score*: *40.476*
 - *Atoms*: *173112*


Auffällig: Das wesentlich bessere Ergebnis (+ ~20-40%) im "Explicit-Run" (dhfr), welches sich allein durch den höheren GPU-Takt (~ +11%) nicht ergibt.
Allerdings habe ich keine GPU-Auslastung gemessen (sollte ich vielleicht mal nachholen )


----------



## Gysi1901 (14. März 2016)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Normalerweise sind die Updates 1, 4, 7, 10, 13 usw., jetzt aber ist das Update um 12Uhr.


Ich war anfangs auch verwirrt, aber ich glaube (ohne es geprüft zu haben), dass man dort bereits auf Sommerzeit umgestellt hat.


----------



## ProfBoom (14. März 2016)

Ja, teste mal die GPU Auslastung. Ich habe einfach GPU-z nebenher laufen lassen und dann 3,141592*Daumen abgeschätzt.

Der Sprung von 80% auf 90% bachte ca. 3 ns/day, davon ausgehend erwarte ich bei 100% ca. 30ns/day auf meiner Karte. +10% durch deinen Takt-Vorteil und wir sind bei 33, was schon nicht mehr so weit von deinem Ergebnis abweicht.
Implicit liegt hochgerechnet (+11%) ja auch etwa bei 147 und damit in deiner Größenordnung.

 Mich würde schon interessieren, warum die Auslastung bei mir so schlecht ist.
... und warum sie in seltenen Fällen 10% besser ist.


----------



## JeansOn (14. März 2016)

ProfBoom schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Mich würde schon interessieren, warum die Auslastung bei mir so schlecht ist.
> ... und warum sie in seltenen Fällen 10% besser ist.



Der PC-Konfigurator  - Bequem online PC zusammenstellen*Ich lach mir gerade einen weg*


----------



## JeansOn (14. März 2016)

Einen hab ich noch ... ^^

Was habe ich denn da im "Rückspiegel":



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist das eine ernste Konkurrenz für mich, brooker?
Ich halte mich nur ganz mühsam auf dieser prominenten "Seite-3" der OC-Team-stats
... wenn das jetzt jeder macht   ^^

btw:
@Bumble
So sieht ein Rückspiegel aus


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. März 2016)

Gysi1901 schrieb:


> Ich war anfangs auch verwirrt, aber ich glaube (ohne es geprüft zu haben), dass man dort bereits auf Sommerzeit umgestellt hat.


Wäre ne Erklärung


----------



## Amigafan (15. März 2016)

*@ProfBoom
*
Interessanter ist aber dann das Ergebnis bei tatsächlichen Projekten.
Du hast als "Referenz" Projekt* 13103* benutzt - dafür habe ich leider kein Ergebnis.
Allerdings - ich habe ein Ergebnis für Projekt *13104* (Run 1, Clone 1, Gen 81), welches sich *ausschließlich dadurch* vom Projekt *13103* *unterscheidet*, dass *18 Atome mehr* vorhanden sind - alle anderen Parameter sind exakt gleich.
Dadurch ist das Projekt 13104 *minimal langsamer* (aber *nicht in der Framezeit*  - die ist exakt gleich) - allerdings bleibt es im Rahmen der  "Meßungenauigkeit" (von nur einigen zehn PPD, ermittelt mir meiner *GTX980 Ti@1470* MHz unter Linux bei mehreren WU´s).
Bei Dir liegt  die *TPF* der *HD7870* bei *1050*MHz im "Idealfall" bei *5:36* Minuten und bei *11%* höherem Takt bei ~ *4:58* Minuten (Vergleich mit meinem GPU-Takt von *1180* MHz).
Mein tatsächliches Ergebnis ist aber *viel kürzer* - die *TPF* beträgt gerade einmal *4:11* Minuten ! 
Dafür gibt es nur eine plausible Erklärung: 
Dieses Ergebnis hängt vor allem mit einem "idealeren" Treiber zusammen (soweit der Unterschied zwischen Theorie und Praxis ).


----------



## ProfBoom (15. März 2016)

Ich habe noch Pitcairn, welchen Chip hast du?

Auch interessant:
Die 9441, die gerade läuft, läuft mit ca. 96% GPU Auslastung, zeigt also nicht das komische Verhalten des Benchmarks.


----------



## alexk94 (15. März 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe Idee für eine App und möchte diese in die Tat umsetzen. Diese App soll es ermöglichen, dass man von unterwegs über das Smartphone, alle wichtigen Informationen über seine faltenden Geräte abrufen kann. Da das Programmieren von Apps  für mich Neuland ist, suche ich Leute mit Programmierkenntnissen, die mich unterstützen, damit diese App Wirklichkeit wird. Wenn ihr Interesse habt meldet euch einfach bei mir.

Kleiner Hinweis: Die ersten Kommentare besitzen sich meine erste Idee, die noch zusätzlich  einen Faltteil fürs Smartphone beinhalten sollte, was aber durch die Hinweise der ersten Kommentare weggefehlen ist.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/programmierung-und-webdesign/431018-folding-app.html


----------



## Bumblebee (15. März 2016)

JeansOn schrieb:


> btw:
> @Bumble
> So sieht ein Rückspiegel aus



Aha... man lernt immer wieder dazu 

Btw. wie heisst eine 7850er die nicht faltet??


Spoiler



PITSTOP


----------



## Amigafan (15. März 2016)

*@ProfBoom*

Natürlich eine Pitcairn  - die macht aber gerade laut Bumblebee *Pitstop* .
Es ist eine Sapphire HD7870, welche eine Werksübertaktung mit 1050 MHz hat.
Interessantes Detail: Beim Spielen habe ich keinen großen OC-Spielraum - schon 30 MHz mehr sind kritisch. Beim Falten sind immerhin bis zu 150 MHz mehr drin (vor allem bei älteren WU´s mit Core17) . . .
Und mit neueren WU´s "rockt" sie richtig - bis zu 130K PPD . . .


----------



## Mr.Knister (15. März 2016)

Im Moment kommen viele kurze WUs, die auf der 7870 nur knapp vier Stunden brauchen. Namentlich Projekt 13105.

Bisher gab es für mich nur 8, 12, 16, 24 Stunden. Finde ich gut, da ich keinen 24/7-fähigen (v.a. Lärm) Raum mehr zur Verfügung habe.


----------



## brooker (15. März 2016)

... kurze Info, damit Ihr Euch nicht wundert. Ich habe die kommenden 2 Wochen die Maler im Haus. Daher sind die Rechner aus. Danach geht es aber mit zwei Rechnern weiter


----------



## binär-11110110111 (15. März 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> ... kurze Info, damit Ihr Euch nicht wundert. Ich habe die kommenden 2 Wochen die Maler im Haus. Daher sind die Rechner aus. Danach geht es aber mit zwei Rechnern weiter



Zwei ganze Wochen, das sind 1.209.600 Sekunden qualvolle FaH-Abstinenz. Ich hoffe, daß Deine Rechner nicht zu laut um Gnade betteln...   Bring es ihnen schonend bei ...


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (16. März 2016)

JeansOn schrieb:


> Einen hab ich noch ... ^^
> 
> Was habe ich denn da im "Rückspiegel":
> 
> ...



oh.. oh... ich sehe mich ja auch im Spiegel 



alexk94 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe Idee für eine App und möchte diese in die Tat umsetzen. Diese  App soll es ermöglichen, dass man von unterwegs über das Smartphone,  alle wichtigen Informationen über seine faltenden Geräte abrufen kann.  Da das Programmieren von Apps  für mich Neuland ist, suche ich Leute mit  Programmierkenntnissen, die mich unterstützen, damit diese App  Wirklichkeit wird. Wenn ihr Interesse habt meldet euch einfach bei mir.
> 
> ...



also so in der Art? Foldingathomemonitor (fahmm.net)
funktioniert leider nur zuhause im Netz und auch sonst gibt es einige Optimierungsmöglichkeiten..


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. März 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bei der Lüftersteuerung handelt es sich um eine BitFenix Recon.
Nächste Faltaktion kann kommen ohne das es hier im Büro  so ein unnötig unangenhmen Luftzug hat. 

Einziges was ich mir eventuell noch überlegen muss, ist ob ich mir noch 5 Inline-Wassertemperatursensoren zulege oder nicht > aktuell hab ich kurzerhand alle 5 Sensoren mit Klebeband auf das Anschlussteil  des Mora geklebt.


----------



## alexk94 (16. März 2016)

Ja, das geht schon in die richtige Richtung.  Geplant ist, das man im Wlan sowie auch über das Handynetz alles steuern kann.  Die App soll erstmal für Android kommen, später auch für andere Handybetriebssysteme, wenn die App gut ankommt bei anderen Leuten.


----------



## alexk94 (16. März 2016)

KlawWarYoshi schrieb:


> oh.. oh... ich sehe mich ja auch im Spiegel
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, das geht schon in die richtige Richtung.  Geplant ist, das man im Wlan sowie auch über das Handynetz alles steuern kann.  Die App soll erstmal für Android kommen, später auch für andere Handybetriebssysteme, wenn die App gut ankommt bei anderen Leuten.


----------



## ratzefummel (16. März 2016)

Tag,
gibt es eigentlich eine Möglichkeit meinen Foldingfortschritt extern einzusehen? Dieses mulmige Gefühl, wenn ich daheim folden lasse, während ich arbeiten gehe, bleibt dann doch erstaunlich konstant. Konnte jetzt auf die schnelle nichts hilfreiches dazu finden.
Meine 100. WU naht, deswegen wird heute ausnahmsweise mal eine Sonderschicht eingelegt, bevor dann der große Urlaub ansteht.


----------



## Bumblebee (16. März 2016)

hanrot schrieb:


> Also ich habe alles eingerichtet und der PC hat bis jetzt 17 WorkUnits abgeliefert. Leider ist mir einmal jeweils gestern und heute wahrscheinlich der GPU Treiber abgestürzt sodass der Vorgang unterbrochen wurde. Dabei sind wohl leider einige Punkte verloren gegangen und ich war auch nicht schnell genug da um den Zeitverlust gering zu halten. Mein 24h Ziel waren nach 6h angeblich 390.000 Punkte und ich stehe jetzt bei 179.000. ich nehme an das liegt an den Bonuspunkten die erst ab der 10 WU freigeschaltet werden? Ich habe mir einen eigenen Passkey zuschicken lassen und diesen auf meinem Laptop und meinem Desktop aktiviert.
> Bei den Client types habe ich ehrlich gesagt vergessen etwas zu ändern. Ich habe jetzt gerade einfach die beiden vorhandenen (CPU und GPU) editiert und auf pause-on-start und client type advanced gesetzt.



Das tönt alles sehr gut  - frag wenn du mehr brauchst


----------



## Kashura (16. März 2016)

ratzefummel schrieb:


> Tag,
> gibt es eigentlich eine Möglichkeit meinen Foldingfortschritt extern einzusehen? Dieses mulmige Gefühl, wenn ich daheim folden lasse, während ich arbeiten gehe, bleibt dann doch erstaunlich konstant. Konnte jetzt auf die schnelle nichts hilfreiches dazu finden.
> Meine 100. WU naht, deswegen wird heute ausnahmsweise mal eine Sonderschicht eingelegt, bevor dann der große Urlaub ansteht.



PC Games Hardware - Team Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats
ratze - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## ratzefummel (16. März 2016)

Kashura schrieb:


> PC Games Hardware - Team Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats
> ratze - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


Danke, aber das kenne ich leider schon. Ich meinte eher etwas in Richtung Echtzeit-Überwachung. Die aktuellen Stats der WU's - Fortschritt, PPDs, brennt meine Wohnung etc. - würden ja vollkommen reichen.
Ist ohne ja nicht allzu dramatisch, wäre aber ein nettes Feature.

Bin seit ein paar Tagen auch wieder fleißiger, nachdem meine defekte GPU nun doch noch ersetzt wurde. Werde allerdings auch wieder vermehrt auf CPU-Folding setzen. Ist auf jeden Fall ein erstaunlicher PPD-Sprung von einer 780 OC auf eine 980 OC.


----------



## alexk94 (16. März 2016)

ratzefummel schrieb:


> Danke, aber das kenne ich leider schon. Ich meinte eher etwas in Richtung Echtzeit-Überwachung. Die aktuellen Stats der WU's - Fortschritt, PPDs, brennt meine Wohnung etc. - würden ja vollkommen reichen.
> Ist ohne ja nicht allzu dramatisch, wäre aber ein nettes Feature.
> 
> Bin seit ein paar Tagen auch wieder fleißiger, nachdem meine defekte GPU nun doch noch ersetzt wurde. Werde allerdings auch wieder vermehrt auf CPU-Folding setzen. Ist auf jeden Fall ein erstaunlicher PPD-Sprung von einer 780 OC auf eine 980 OC.



Hi,
vielleicht hast du es ja gelesen, das ich eine App plane, die  das kann, aber ohne die Meldung, wenn die Wohnung brennt.


----------



## mattinator (16. März 2016)

ratzefummel schrieb:


> Danke, aber das kenne ich leider schon. Ich meinte eher etwas in Richtung Echtzeit-Überwachung. Die aktuellen Stats der WU's - Fortschritt, PPDs, brennt meine Wohnung etc. - würden ja vollkommen reichen.
> Ist ohne ja nicht allzu dramatisch, wäre aber ein nettes Feature.


TeamViewer, mehr braucht es nicht.


----------



## ratzefummel (16. März 2016)

alexk94 schrieb:


> Hi,
> vielleicht hast du es ja gelesen, das ich eine App plane, die  das kann, aber ohne die Meldung, wenn die Wohnung brennt.



Komplett überlesen... schade eigentlich. Das wäre ja mein dringenstes Anliegen. 
Würde ja gerne helfen, habe vom Programmieren allerdings relativ wenig bis überhaupt keinen Plan. Wenn Bedarf besteht, würde ich mich allerdings gerne als Alpha-Beta-Tester zur Verfügung stellen. 

TeamViewer auf dem Arbeits-PC kommt dann leider nicht so gut.


----------



## alexk94 (16. März 2016)

ratzefummel schrieb:


> Komplett überlesen... schade eigentlich. Das wäre ja mein dringenstes Anliegen.
> Würde ja gerne helfen, habe vom Programmieren allerdings relativ wenig bis überhaupt keinen Plan. Wenn Bedarf besteht, würde ich mich allerdings gerne als Alpha-Beta-Tester zur Verfügung stellen.
> 
> TeamViewer auf dem Arbeits-PC kommt dann leider nicht so gut.



Danke fürs Interesse. Ich habe allerdings auch keine Kenntnisse im Programmieren, darum suche ich hier Leute mit Kenntnissen.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (16. März 2016)

ratzefummel schrieb:


> TeamViewer auf dem Arbeits-PC kommt dann leider nicht so gut.



Es gibt hier auch den "TeamViewer Portable", funzt sauber per USB-Stick.


----------



## mattinator (16. März 2016)

ratzefummel schrieb:


> TeamViewer auf dem Arbeits-PC kommt dann leider nicht so gut.


Gibts ab Version 11 außer dem schon länger unterstützten Android und iOS auch für Chrome OS, BlackBerry und als Windows App. Da ist also für fast jeden etwas dabei. Wenn man sich ein Konto bei TV anlegt und keinen TV auf dem PC installiert hat, kann man auch ein Browser-Addon nutzen.


----------



## Schmidde (16. März 2016)

ratzefummel schrieb:


> Tag,
> gibt es eigentlich eine Möglichkeit meinen Foldingfortschritt extern einzusehen? Dieses mulmige Gefühl, wenn ich daheim folden lasse, während ich arbeiten gehe, bleibt dann doch erstaunlich konstant. Konnte jetzt auf die schnelle nichts hilfreiches dazu finden.


Ich lass mir über HFM.NET alle 30 Minuten ein Logfile in mein Google Drive schreiben, dass sich dann automatisch synchronisiert und wo ich dann von unterwegs einfach darauf Zugriff habe


----------



## JeansOn (16. März 2016)

@Amigafan
wegen dem Post gestern 00:59Uhr !!

Ich habe nun ein Problem: 
Ich kann meine likes nicht gerecht auf alle Freaks verteilen. 
In diesem Team hat sich einiges "aufgestaut" an guten Leuten mit einem guten Verstand.
Da merkt man erst beim Lesen, wie vielfältig ein "Nebenbeihobby" sein kann.
Aus der Rumpelkammer kann man mittlerweile mehr als ein Buch machen, je nach Thema.


----------



## JeansOn (16. März 2016)

KlawWarYoshi schrieb:


> oh.. oh... ich sehe mich ja auch im Spiegel
> ...



ich bitte um Gnade ... großer KlawWarYoshi

Oder zieh durch und schließ zum Bumble auf.
Das erfreut alternativ dann die anderen. Damit wäre ich also einverstanden. 
Die grinsen dann ganz breit und man meint,  die hätten ihrem Gesicht geschickt die Mundwinkel an die Ohrläppchen gefaltet.. ^^


----------



## mattinator (16. März 2016)

Da tut sich was an der Bewertung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ratzefummel (16. März 2016)

alexk94 schrieb:


> Danke fürs Interesse. Ich habe allerdings auch keine Kenntnisse im Programmieren, darum suche ich hier Leute mit Kenntnissen.



Habe gerade spaßeshalber im Playstore geschaut, da gibt es bereits eine App, die sich F@H Client nennt, und all das beinhaltet. Bekomme sie zur Zeit allerdings nicht zum laufen. Werde mich eventuell später oder dann eben morgen nochmal daran versuchen.


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (17. März 2016)

JeansOn schrieb:


> ich bitte um Gnade ... großer KlawWarYoshi
> 
> Oder zieh durch und schließ zum Bumble auf.
> Das erfreut alternativ dann die anderen. Damit wäre ich also einverstanden.
> Die grinsen dann ganz breit und man meint,  die hätten ihrem Gesicht geschickt die Mundwinkel an die Ohrläppchen gefaltet.. ^^



naja das ist klingt dann mehr nach Langzeit-Mission  mit einem Hauch Größenwahn 



ratzefummel schrieb:


> Habe gerade spaßeshalber im Playstore  geschaut, da gibt es bereits eine App, die sich F@H Client nennt, und  all das beinhaltet. Bekomme sie zur Zeit allerdings nicht zum laufen.  Werde mich eventuell später oder dann eben morgen nochmal daran  versuchen.



meinst du die App von Sony Mobile Communications? Folding@Home – Android-Apps  auf Google Play
ich glaube die ist mehr zum falten mit dem Smartphone gedacht


----------



## hanrot (17. März 2016)

Die F@H app habe ich auf meinem Handy. Soweit ich das bis jetzt habe erkennen können ist die nur zum falten gedacht und leider besteht auch irgendwie keine Möglichkeit das ganze auf meinen Account laufen zu lassen. Das geht alles über die Google ID.


----------



## alexk94 (17. März 2016)

hanrot schrieb:


> Die F@H app habe ich auf meinem Handy. Soweit ich das bis jetzt habe erkennen können ist die nur zum falten gedacht und leider besteht auch irgendwie keine Möglichkeit das ganze auf meinen Account laufen zu lassen. Das geht alles über die Google ID.



Die App, die du gerade nutzt, faltet nur für die Allgemeinheit, Darum ist ja die Idee entstehen, eine Übersichtsapp zu basteln, wo alle wichtigen Infos enthalten sind. Interesse?


----------



## ratzefummel (17. März 2016)

KlawWarYoshi schrieb:


> naja das ist klingt dann mehr nach Langzeit-Mission  mit einem Hauch Größenwahn
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nein, nicht die Sony App, die von "Nik Reiman", "FAHControl". Damit kann man nicht falten, die ist nur als Remote Access für den Client gedacht.

Edit: Link.


----------



## Vision-Modding (17. März 2016)

Yey ich habs geschafft meinen i5 und meine beiden Karten(290x/270x) falten zu lassen.

Ein Hoch auf die SuFu und Eure Beiträge !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




(Der Stromverbrauch gleicht nur ein bisschen einer Perversion, 570Watt laut meiner Steckerwarze )


----------



## ratzefummel (17. März 2016)

Also, für die, die es interessiert, ich habe es nun hinbekommen mit dem Einrichten des FAHClients unter Android.

Im Client unter 'Configure' ein Passwort bei 'Connection' erstellen, sowie bei 'Remote Access', jeweils bei den Einträgen 'Password'.
Nun öffnet man die App.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der 'Display name' ist euer Nickname.
Bei 'Hostname/Address' gebt ihr eure IP ein.
Port kann freigelassen werden, der ist standardmäßig auf 36330.
Und zuletzt euer eben festgelegtes Passwort.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So sollte das Ganze dann aussehen.


----------



## hanrot (17. März 2016)

Sehr schön! Wenn man darüber jetzt dem PC  noch einen Ausführen Befehl zum Herunterfahren nach getaner Arbeit schicken könnte wäre ich wunschlos glücklich


----------



## Mr.Knister (17. März 2016)

Könnte mir jemand die .apk zukommen lassen? Ich habe und möchte kein Google Play.

Vielleicht lässt sich Nik Reiman ja überreden, den Quellcode freizugeben. Dann könnte man ggf. auf der Basis weiterentwickeln.


----------



## Uwe64LE (17. März 2016)

Nachdem die Punkte meiner nicht angenommenen WU vom letzten Wochenende täglich vor sich hin schmolzen,
hatte Stanford nun ein Erbarmen und hat das Ding ganz gekippt.
Danke für nichts.


> 01:15:39:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Server did not like results, dumping
> 01:15:39:WU00:FS01:Cleaning up


----------



## ratzefummel (17. März 2016)

Mr.Knister schrieb:


> Könnte mir jemand die .apk zukommen lassen? Ich habe und möchte kein Google Play.
> 
> Vielleicht lässt sich Nik Reiman ja überreden, den Quellcode freizugeben. Dann könnte man ggf. auf der Basis weiterentwickeln.


Hast 'ne PN.

Das wäre natürlich auch eine Idee. Verbesserungspotential ist auf jeden Fall vorhanden.


----------



## hanrot (17. März 2016)

Ich habe gestern meinen Rechner auf finish gestellt und dann ein Herunterfahren 15 Minuten nach vorausgesagter Beendigung erzwungen. leider hab ich aber anscheinend nicht aufgepasst und es ist doch noch eine neue WU geladen worden, die aber jetzt nach einem Neustart seit 4 Stunden nicht mehr vorankommt. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das ganze neu zu laden oder einen Abbruch dieser WU zu erzwingen?


----------



## Fanatix (17. März 2016)

Heyho liebe Falter,

gibt es seitens der Stanford eigentlich eine Fortschrittsanzeige, wie weit das Projekt inzwischen Fortgeschritten ist? Also wie viel gerechnet wurde, bzw. noch gerechnet werden muss?
Das Projekt ist ja auch schon länger im Gange, wird das überhaupt noch von der Stanford richtig betrieben, oder rechnen wir quasi umsonst?

Grüße


----------



## ratzefummel (17. März 2016)

hanrot schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern meinen Rechner auf finish gestellt und dann ein Herunterfahren 15 Minuten nach vorausgesagter Beendigung erzwungen. leider hab ich aber anscheinend nicht aufgepasst und es ist doch noch eine neue WU geladen worden, die aber jetzt nach einem Neustart seit 4 Stunden nicht mehr vorankommt. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das ganze neu zu laden oder einen Abbruch dieser WU zu erzwingen?


Wenn du über die Einstellungen reingehst, kannst du über 'slot' deine CPU oder GPU entfernen, dann abspeichern, danach wird die WU gelöscht.


----------



## JeansOn (17. März 2016)

Fanatix schrieb:


> Heyho liebe Falter,
> 
> gibt es seitens der Stanford eigentlich eine Fortschrittsanzeige, wie weit das Projekt inzwischen Fortgeschritten ist? Also wie viel gerechnet wurde, bzw. noch gerechnet werden muss?
> Das Projekt ist ja auch schon länger im Gange, wird das überhaupt noch von der Stanford richtig betrieben, oder rechnen wir quasi umsonst?
> ...



Rechnen wir hier nicht alle umsonst? 

Aber ernsthaft: Wissenschaft ist nicht etwas, das man machen kann, wie der Bäcker sein Brot, oder wie der Autobauer x das neue Auto für den Käufer erstellt. Ich bin sicher, Du hast das so auch nicht gemeint.
Wissenschaft braucht Ausdauer und Gewissenhaftigkeit. Sonst ist es Müll. Könnte ja jeder kommen, wenn es so einfach ist. Nobelpreise werden vergeben, da hat die Forschung Jahrzehnte dran gearbeitet. Ein Arbeitsleben für den betreffenden Wissenschaftler.
Kennst Du den Blog von Prof. Vijay Pande?
FAH Blog — Folding@home

schau mal die kleinen Zahlen oben rechts. (Anzahl der beteiligten Rechner und deren Leistung)
Wenn Du jetzt noch Onkel GOOGLE nach den stäksten Rechnern dieser Welt fragst, dann sind die Teraflops ein konkurrenzfähiges Angebot.
Unter dem Punkt Science gibt es auch erreichte Ergebnisse zu lesen. ... für den, der Lust dazu hat.
Der Punkt "community support" bringt Dich ins Forum, dort. Da findet sich immer einer, der Deine und auch unsere Fragen beantwortet.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. März 2016)

Fanatix schrieb:


> Heyho liebe Falter,
> 
> gibt es seitens der Stanford eigentlich eine Fortschrittsanzeige, wie weit das Projekt inzwischen Fortgeschritten ist? Also wie viel gerechnet wurde, bzw. noch gerechnet werden muss?
> Das Projekt ist ja auch schon länger im Gange, wird das überhaupt noch von der Stanford richtig betrieben, oder rechnen wir quasi umsonst?
> ...


Fortschrittanzeige wird schwierig > ist schliesslich Grundlagenforschung in Reinkultur und für so ne Fortschrittsanzeige müsste man ja schon relativ genau den Weg kennen. 

Ergebnisse gibt es hier > Folding@home - Papers
Um die zu verstehen muss man schon fasst Mediziner sein. 


Ps.:
JeansOn war schneller.


----------



## JeansOn (17. März 2016)

@A.Meier
Zufall. 
Dafür gefällt mir Dein Link besser. 
Ich erkenne viele Wörter sofort und das hilft.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. März 2016)

ratzefummel schrieb:


> Also, für die, die es interessiert, ich habe es nun hinbekommen mit dem Einrichten des FAHClients unter Android.
> 
> Im Client unter 'Configure' ein Passwort bei 'Connection' erstellen, sowie bei 'Remote Access', jeweils bei den Einträgen 'Password'.
> Nun öffnet man die App.
> ...


Ich hab die App jetzt auch installiert und läuft problemlos. 

Was ich allerdings vermisse ist ne Anzeige wieviel PPD jeder Client einzeln macht > ich find nur die Gesamt-PPD beider GPUs zusammen.


----------



## FlyingPC (17. März 2016)

ratzefummel schrieb:


> Also, für die, die es interessiert, ich habe es nun hinbekommen mit dem Einrichten des FAHClients unter Android.
> 
> Im Client unter 'Configure' ein Passwort bei 'Connection' erstellen, sowie bei 'Remote Access', jeweils bei den Einträgen 'Password'.
> Nun öffnet man die App.
> ...



Leider gibt es noch keine IOS-App.


----------



## ratzefummel (17. März 2016)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ich hab die App jetzt auch installiert und läuft problemlos.
> 
> Was ich allerdings vermisse ist ne Anzeige wieviel PPD jeder Client einzeln macht > ich find nur die Gesamt-PPD beider GPUs zusammen.



Das habe ich auch zu erst gesucht. 
Ich denke hier ist wirklich noch einiges zu verbessern, aber die Richtung stimmt schon mal.
Auf jeden Fall foldet es sich jetzt doch um einiges entspannter, wenn man ab und an mal schauen kann, was der Rechner daheim so macht.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. März 2016)

@ratzefummel:
Ich nehme mal an du faltest unter Windows:
Zeigt dir die App die GPU-Temperatur an?


----------



## ProfBoom (17. März 2016)

Oder du bist um einiges unentspannter, wenn du auf der Arbeit festhängst und der Rechner zu Hause nicht macht, was er soll...
Abgestürzt? Brennt die Bude? Oder geklaut?


----------



## ratzefummel (17. März 2016)

ProfBoom schrieb:


> Oder du bist um einiges unentspannter, wenn du auf der Arbeit festhängst und der Rechner zu Hause nicht macht, was er soll...
> Abgestürzt? Brennt die Bude? Oder geklaut?



Das muss dringend noch in die App! Vielleicht kann man ja den Rauchmelder noch mit verlinken... 

Komme gerade nicht in die App, freezed ständig ...  Hatte aber auch keine acht drauf.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. März 2016)

Wie muss man den die App konfigurieren um auch von außerhalb vom Heimnetzwerk auf den Client zuzugreifen?


----------



## Mr.Knister (18. März 2016)

Vermutlich indem man:

- den entsprechenden Port weiterleitet (36630 oder so)
- die externe IP des Smartphone-Internetanschlusses im FAHClient zulässt
- die externe IP des Falter-Internetanschlusses in der App einträgt

Dumm nur, dass die IP-Adressen idR ständig neu vergeben werden 

Ich probiere das nachher mal aus.


----------



## FlyingPC (18. März 2016)

Vielleicht muss man dafür No-Ip.org benutzen oder einen anderen Dienst, welcher DynDNS-Service bereitstellt.


----------



## ProfBoom (18. März 2016)

Oder man nutzt VPN. Dadurch wäre man ja quasi im Heimnetz.


----------



## FlyingPC (18. März 2016)

ProfBoom schrieb:


> Oder man nutzt VPN. Dadurch wäre man ja quasi im Heimnetz.



Dafür brauch man zwangsläufig aber auch eine DynDNS, sonst muss man immer die ständig wechselnden IP eingeben.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. März 2016)

Also auf gut Deutsch wenn man einfach haben will via TeamViewer.


----------



## hbf878 (18. März 2016)

hbf878 schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


6 Tage später hat's heute morgen um 2 endlich geklappt - die WU hatte unterdessen aber schon einen Großteil ihrer Punkte verloren..


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (19. März 2016)

Moin zusammen ...

beim abendlichen Surfen im Netz, bin ich zufällig auf dieses WallPaper  gestoßen ..

Wieso gibt es eigentlich nicht solche WallPaper vom PC-Games-Hardware Team ???


----------



## Bumblebee (19. März 2016)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Wieso gibt es eigentlich nicht solche WallPaper vom PC-Games-Hardware Team ???



Weil sich bisher noch keiner dran gemacht hat


----------



## Amigafan (19. März 2016)

FlyingPC schrieb:


> Leider gibt es noch keine IOS-App.



Doch - siehe: Folding Forum • View topic - F@H Mobile Monitoring for iPad


----------



## FlyingPC (19. März 2016)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Doch - siehe: Folding Forum • View topic - F@H Mobile Monitoring for iPad



Danke! Habe ich so im App Store nicht gefunden.


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (19. März 2016)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Doch - siehe: Folding Forum • View topic - F@H Mobile Monitoring for iPad



jap die gibt es, habe ich aber auch vorher irgendwo im Thread mal erwähnt glaube ich..
ist aber auch noch viel optimierungsbedarf vorhanden 

Auf dem iPad kann man sich glaube ich auch den Viewer anzeigen lassen,
aber immerhin hat man schon ein getrennte auflistung der PPD


----------



## FlyingPC (19. März 2016)

KlawWarYoshi schrieb:


> jap die gibt es, habe ich aber auch vorher irgendwo im Thread mal erwähnt glaube ich..
> ist aber auch noch viel optimierungsbedarf vorhanden
> 
> Auf dem iPad kann man sich glaube ich auch den Viewer anzeigen lassen,
> aber immerhin hat man schon ein getrennte auflistung der PPD



Auf meinem IPhone 5s mit Ios 9 kann ich keine Angaben machen. Er bleibt immer im Reiter Work-Unit stehen. Hat wer eine Idee? Später werde ich auch noch einmal neu installieren.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (19. März 2016)

Kurze Frage: ich versuche ja immer noch von Windoof wegzukommen - daher:

Linux Mint Ubuntu
oder
Linux Mint Debian ?


----------



## ProfBoom (20. März 2016)

Für Einsteiger ist die Debian Edition nicht empfohlen.
"LMDE is less mainstream than Linux Mint, it has a much smaller user  base, it is not compatible with PPAs, and it lacks a few features. That makes it a bit harder to use and harder to find help for, so it is *not  recommended for novice users*."

Auf meinem alten Laptop habe ich auch Mint (Cinnamon), aber diese Diskussion macht mich etwas nachdenklich:
Linux Mint downloads (briefly) compromised [LWN.net]


----------



## JeansOn (20. März 2016)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Kurze Frage: ich versuche ja immer noch von Windoof wegzukommen - daher:
> 
> Linux Mint Ubuntu
> oder
> Linux Mint Debian ?



Das ist ein Versuch, der sich sicher lohnt. Ich finde das gut. 

Es kommt aber auf Dauer darauf an, wie bequem man es haben will. 

Ich meine, wenn neue Harware angeschafft wird, dann muß die Erwartungshaltung des leichten Einbaus / Übernahme ins System funktionieren.
Ich betreibe meinen Drucker beispielsweise im LAN. Das war beim letzten Versuch vor einiger Zeit noch eine Herausforderung, weil Einträge per Hand in bestimmten Dateien nötig wurden. Ich habe das ohne fremde Hilfe  hinbekommen, aber die Zeit für solche Aktionen will ich mir nicht jedes Mal genehmigen.  ...
Ich muß nun aber noch dazusagen, daß ich mich ganz leidlich unter SUN SOLARIS bewegen und scripten kann und daß ich den vi liebe, denn den findet man immer und überall und hat damit dann auch immer seine gewohnte Umgebung. Aber eines ist sicher: Ich werde mir in bälde nochmals eine Linuxversion anschauen, dabei sind mir Posts wie die vom Prof oben wichtig. Denn wenn erstmal "Verzweiflung" Einzug hält, dann geht man unweigerlich den Möglichkeiten, die Linux bietet verloren.
Ich wünsche Dir eine glückliche Hand bei der Wahl.


----------



## Mr.Knister (20. März 2016)

Falls es Dir bei Mint vor allem um die Desktopumgebung geht und Du Bedenken hast:

Cinnamon gibt es auch für Ubuntu. Die Installation ist nicht schwieriger als Folding@home einzurichten, behaupte ich mal.

Egal, welche Distribution Du Dir aussuchst, das Ubuntuusers-Wiki kann ich nur empfehlen. Ich habe bisher keine Seite gefunden, auf der es für so viele Dinge konkrete, zugängliche Anleitungen/Lösungen gibt.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (20. März 2016)

Danke für Eure Meinungen. Bei der Versionswahl achte ich auf LTS, da scheidet Ubuntu Mate derzeit aus. 

Was die USB-Hardware betrifft, da habe ich "gemogelt". Jeder kennt das, daß Scanner,  Drucker & TV-Stick unter Linux nicht den vollen Funktionsumfang bieten, wie unter Windows. Also habe ich den VMware-Player unter LinuxMint 17.3 mit einer Windows XP Prof Version eingerichtet & diese sogar freigeschaltet. Da eine VMware vor allem USB-Hardware an den Gast weiterleitet, konnte ich unter XP dann die Windows-Treiber installieren und die Geräte wie gewohnt im vollen Umfang nutzen. Voraussetzung hierbei ist aber, daß Ubuntu die Hardware mit Standard-Treibern erkennt und einrichtet. Von der XP-Image habe ich natürlich ein Backup angelegt, was sauber bleibt und zudem ewig freigeschaltet ist. 

Der Vorteil an Mint Debian ist das Rolling Release. Hab's derzeit in ner VMware laufen, wirkt ebenfalls recht benutzerfreundlich.

So, dann teste ich mal weiter & FaH läuft bei beiden Systemen ohne Probleme, also Mint Ubuntu & Mint Debian. 

Edit: mit "Get Linux" habe ich mir in den letzten Wochen weit über 100 Linux-Distribution reingezogen. Ich muß sagen, daß hier optisch und auch funktional recht ansprechende Versionen bei sind - die Qual der Wahl ...


----------



## brooker (20. März 2016)

Tobi120789 schrieb:


> Warum sind AMD Karten soviel schlechter beim Falten?
> 
> R9 Fury X @ 1050 MHz = 360.000 PPD
> GTX TITAN X = 1478 MHz = 1.005.025 PPD
> ...



Hallo Tobi, es liegt leider an den ROPs,  die bei AMD leider nicht so zahlreich vorhanden sind. Die AMD Top-Modelle habe "nur" soviele wie bspw. eine GTX 970.


----------



## Ion (22. März 2016)

Ich hab mich gerade mal von Ion zu Ion_PCGH umbenannt. Es gab mir einfach zu viele andere Ion´s die folden 
Jetzt hab ich meine "persönliche" Punktzahl


----------



## Bumblebee (22. März 2016)

Ion schrieb:


> Ich hab mich gerade mal von Ion zu Ion_PCGH umbenannt. Es gab mir einfach zu viele andere Ion´s die folden
> Jetzt hab ich meine "persönliche" Punktzahl



Ist so - hab im Studium auch gestaunt wie viele Ionen es gibt 
.. und so positiv wie du üblicherweise drauf bist - bist du ein Kation


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (23. März 2016)

Moin zusammen,

dadurch das Ich seit neusten Probleme mit meinem Netzteil habe, muss ich das Falten vorerst auf Eis legen 
Ich weis nicht was mein Netzteil hat und vor allem welche Schutzschaltung hier greift.
Um einem Hardware defekt vorzubeugen, bin ich gezwungen das Falten Ruhen zu lassen. Das ist mir nicht geheuer ... 
Ich hoffe ja das es "nur" die OTP ist die greift ... Sollte die UVP/OVP oder gar die OCP greifen, liegt ein anderer Defekt vor ... Das wird nun im laufe der nächsten Zeit von SuperFlower geprüft werden ...
Wenn das neue Netzteil da ist, wird selbstverständlich weiter gefaltet


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. März 2016)

Hallo SnakeByte0815

Ich hoffe es liegt nur am NT und du kannst möglichst bald wieder falten.


----------



## alexk94 (23. März 2016)

Hi,

ich werde über Ostern mit den falten pausieren. Die Tage werde ich mein altes Laptop wieder auspacken und erstmal entmüllen. Ich hoffe die Punkteausbeute ist mit einen i3-2310M und einer GT 555M mit DDR3 vertretbar, weil ich dann ab Mai 13 Wochen zuhause bin und nicht auf die Leistung meines PC's zurückgreifen kann.

ich wünsche allen frohe Ostern.

Alex

PS: ca. 150-160 Dauerfalter von 5183 Mann ist ein bisschen wenig, oder?


----------



## binär-11110110111 (23. März 2016)

alexk94 schrieb:


> PS: ca. 150-160 Dauerfalter von 5183 Mann ist ein bisschen wenig, oder?



Schau mal hier nach: PC Games Hardware Individual Users List - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

Auf den letzten Seiten ... befinden sich, wie ich das an anderer Stelle hier gelesen habe, Fehl- oder Testanmeldungen ?

Aber ich lasse mich gerne eines Besseren belehren...


----------



## alexk94 (23. März 2016)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Schau mal hier nach: PC Games Hardware Individual Users List - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats
> 
> Auf den letzten Seiten ... befinden sich, wie ich das an anderer Stelle hier gelesen habe, Fehl- oder Testanmeldungen ?
> 
> Aber ich lasse mich gerne eines Besseren belehren...



Ich habe alles gemeint,  die Fehl- u. Testanmeldungen sowie die inaktiven. Ich habe mich da etwas ungenau ausgedrückt.


----------



## Thosch (23. März 2016)

... tja ... "gut" gemachte Punktepolitik seitens Stanford würde ich sagen ...    ...  ...    ...  ja, und ich lebe auch noch, nur "spende" ich in der BOINC- und WCG-Galaxy ...  ...


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (23. März 2016)

So, neues Netzteil ist heute gekommen und auch gleich drinne ... Jetzt möchte ich nur noch hoffen, dass mein Rechner beim Zocken anbleibt ...
Aber Falten tut er seit heute morgen wieder fleißig


----------



## Bumblebee (24. März 2016)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> So, neues Netzteil ist heute gekommen und auch gleich drinne ... Jetzt möchte ich nur noch hoffen, dass mein Rechner beim Zocken anbleibt ...
> Aber Falten tut er seit heute morgen wieder fleißig


----------



## nonamez78 (24. März 2016)

Nach meinen ganzen Misserfolgen mit älterer Hardware habe ich nun etwas tiefer in die Tasche gegriffen und eine Gainward GTX 980 Phantom zusammen mit einer Intel i5-6400 CPU auf einem MSI Z170 Board laufen. Die Kiste soll mein neuer Server werden, störte mich die teure Hardware erstmal weniger. OS ist Ubuntu 14.04 LTS.

Drei "Fragen":


1. PPD Leistung:


> Welcome to the Folding@home Client command server.
> > ppd
> PyON 1 ppd
> 472150.039303
> ...



Das wären 470.000 Punkte mit einer einzigen GTX 980? Das fühlt sich viel und gut an .

2. Strom Aufnahme:
Trotz 4 Festplatten (4x WD red 4TB) an einem 3ware 9750i Hardware Raid Controller (welcher schon von sich aus recht warm wird) saugt der Recher in diesem Moment nur 230 Watt aus der Dose. Das kommt mir verglichen mit all meinen alten Versuchen sehr wenig vor.

3. CPU Last:
Trotz abgeschalteter CPU in der config.xml ist ein Kern permanent auf Maximum. Dass die NV GPUs mehr CPU Power brauchen hatte ich gelesen, aber wenn ein Kern auf Maximum steht, wird die GTX 980 niemals ihr Limit erreichen, richtig?


----------



## Bumblebee (24. März 2016)

nonamez78 schrieb:


> Nach meinen ganzen Misserfolgen mit älterer Hardware habe ich nun etwas tiefer in die Tasche gegriffen und eine Gainward GTX 980 Phantom zusammen mit einer Intel i5-6400 CPU auf einem MSI Z170 Board laufen. Die Kiste soll mein neuer Server werden, störte mich die teure Hardware erstmal weniger. OS ist Ubuntu 14.04 LTS.
> 
> Drei "Fragen":
> 
> ...



Antworten gleich im Quote


----------



## brooker (24. März 2016)

Kleiner Nachtrag zu Bumblebee Ausführungen: die CPU limitiert die GPU. Die Verluste werden sich auf 2-6 Sekunden in der TPF
Dieser Server gefällt mir sehr


----------



## Adi1 (25. März 2016)

Hallo liebe Mitfalter,

nach einer längeren Auszeit, steige ich jetzt wieder in das Projekt ein 

Eine Frage hätte ich noch, wieso gibt es denn den Thread nicht mehr, wo man mit 2 Klicks auf die Rangliste zugreifen konnte?

Den Umweg über Google zu nehmen, ist nicht gerade einladend


----------



## binär-11110110111 (25. März 2016)

07:17:40:WU00:FS01:0x21:*Project: 10495* (Run 2, Clone 31, Gen 79)
07:17:40:WU00:FS01:0x21:Unit: 0x000000668ca304f556ba62faebc17a9a
07:17:40:WU00:FS01:0x21:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
07:17:40:WU00:FS01:0x21:Machine: 1
07:17:40:WU00:FS01:0x21 Digital signatures verified
07:17:40:WU00:FS01:0x21:*Folding@home GPU Core21* Folding@home Core
07:17:40:WU00:FS01:0x21:*Version 0.0.17*
07:17:40:WU00:FS01:0x21:  Found a checkpoint file
07:17:47:WU00:FS01:0x21:Caught signal SIGABRT(22) on PID 1944
07:17:47:WU00:FS01:0x21:WARNING:*Unexpected exit from science code*
07:17:47:WU00:FS01:0x21:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
07:17:47:WU00:FS01:0x21:Saving result file checkpt.crc
07:17:47:WU00:FS01:0x21:Saving result file log.txt
07:17:47:WU00:FS01:0x21:Folding@home Core Shutdown: *BAD_WORK_UNIT*
07:18:26:Removing old file 'configs/config-20160313-074059.xml


----------



## nonamez78 (25. März 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> Kleiner Nachtrag zu Bumblebee Ausführungen: die CPU limitiert die GPU. Die Verluste werden sich auf 2-6 Sekunden in der TPF
> Dieser Server gefällt mir sehr



Da ich unter Linux die GPU Voltage nur hochsetzen kann, leider nicht runter, flog gestern Abend testweise ein Windows 10 auf die SSD. Hier geht auch kein Undervolting. Weder Afterburner noch NV Inspector erlauben eine Reduzierung der Spannung, bei meiner 980 Ti im Gaming Rechner geht das meiner Erinnerung nach (dank WaKü und nicht 24/7 aber nie weiter verfolgt).
Die Lösung war ein modifiziertes BIOS (Maxwell BIOS Tweaker), welches mit NVFlash auf die Karte gebracht wurde. Reduzuiert habe ich die maximale Spannng von 1,225V auf 1,1V, das scheint bisher gut zu funktionieren.
Nicht gefallen hat mir aber die Last und der Stromverbrauch unter Windows 10. Es waren immer 2 Kerne auf Maxmium (unter Linux nur ein Kern), die PPD lagen aber deutlich unter den Linux Werten (hängt natürlich auch vom Projekt ab).
Die Anzeige stieg nie über 360.000 Punkte, das sind grob 100.000 weniger als mit dem Linux Client. Der Stromverbrauch lag aber bei ca. 280 Watt (ohne Undervolting via BIOS). Mit Undervolting waren es noch ca. 245 Watt.

Seit eben läuft wieder die Linux Variante (auf die PPD muss ich noch warten), diesmal ohne Hardware RAID Controller,  SCSI Controller, Streamer und ohne die 4x4 TB WD Red, einfach nur um den Stromverbrauch zu ermitteln. Herausgekommen sind 156-159 Watt (!). Das ist eine Zahl, mit der hätte ich nicht gerechnet. Da lag mein R270 "Experiment" ja praktisch dran, da lagen am Ende 130-140 Watt an, aber bei deutlich unter 100.000 Punkten.

Edit:
mittlerweile werden 404.000 PPD angezeigt. Weniger als vorher, Gründe können wohl vielfältig sein. Aber der Stromverbrauch bleibt im 160 Watt Bereich.
Zu den Gründen tippe ich auf fehlende Last Stufen, da ich diese im Tweaker nicht angepasst habe. Im Afterburner war schon zu sehen, dass die Last über 75-80% stieg, das deckt sich mit dem fehlenden Takt, welcher nur auf ca. 1250 MHz läuft. Bei der Art von Stromeinsparung ist mir das aber bisher wirklich egal.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. März 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Adi1*


Adi1 schrieb:


> Eine Frage hätte ich noch, wieso gibt es denn den Thread nicht mehr, wo man mit 2 Klicks auf die Rangliste zugreifen konnte?


Welchen Thread meinst du? 

Die Rangliste findest wenn du deinen Account bei www.extremeoverclocking.com öffnest und dann auf deinen Faltnamen klickst, siehst du direkt wo du aktuell in der Teamliste stehst.

Dein Account > Adi1 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

Auf deinen Faltnamen geklickt kommt die Seite hier > PC Games Hardware Individual Users List - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats (aktuell 221)


Nachtrag:

@nonamez78:
Teste doch mal den aktuellen Betatreiber von Nvidia > bei dem kannst du das Powertarget von deiner Karte unter Linux ändern.

Eine generelle Empfehlung kann ich aber zum Betatreiber nicht aussprechen da seine Faltleistung zwischen den einzelnen Nvidia-Modellen ganz unterschiedlich ist:
970 keinen einen nennenswerten Unterschied.
Titan X fehlten mir über den Tag 80-100kPPD > Extremstes Projekt war die P9441 mit einem Minus von 200kPPD 

In welche Richtung deine 980 Ti gehen würde


----------



## brooker (25. März 2016)

... mal was offtopic: Ich wünsche dem gesamten Team frohe Ostern und ein paar ruhige und angenehme Tage mit der Familie!


----------



## alexk94 (25. März 2016)

Hi. Kann jemand mir erklären, warum  mein Laptop so wählerisch ist?  Manche WU's werden runtergeladen und wenig später wieder hochgeladen, ohne Bearbeitung.  Außerdem ist das normal, das sich die Punkteausbeute bei einen Laptop so schnell ändert? Zwischen 150 bis 3300 Punkte war alles drinnen bei nur GPU falden. Bremst da was? Temperatur ist in Ordnung. Und bei den Teil habe ich keine Rekorde erwartet.


Das ist mein Laptop, Grafiktreiber ist aktuell und jeder Mist, der ausbremsen kann, ist deinstallatiert.
Kurz-Test Medion Akoya P6812 MD9876  Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests

Alex


----------



## binär-11110110111 (25. März 2016)

alexk94 schrieb:


> Hi. Kann jemand mir erklären, warum  mein Laptop so wählerisch ist?  Manche WU's werden runtergeladen und wenig später wieder hochgeladen, ohne Bearbeitung. *Das ist bei mir auch so & zwar immer dann, wenn der Treiber mal wieder verreckt ist.*  Außerdem ist das normal, das sich die Punkteausbeute bei einen Laptop so schnell ändert? Zwischen 150 bis 3300 Punkte war alles drinnen bei nur GPU falden. Bremst da was? Temperatur ist in Ordnung. Und bei den Teil habe ich keine Rekorde erwartet.
> Das kommt auch auf die WU an. *Gerade schwächere Hardware kann bei 21er WUs extrem einbrechen & nein, es wird leider nicht immer die optimale WU geladen.*
> 
> Das ist mein Laptop, Grafiktreiber ist aktuell und jeder Mist, der ausbremsen kann, ist deinstallatiert.
> ...



Für generelle Berechnungen (z.B. Video Transcoding) können die Shader Cores (auch CUDA Cores genannt) durch die Schnittstellen CUDA, DirectCompute 2.1 und OpenCL angesprochen werden. Dank PhysX kann die GeForce GT 555M (Deine GPU ?) Physikberechnungen zudem auf die GPU verlagern. Wenn dem so ist, müßte es passen ! Mal schau'n, was die anderen schreiben ...

Edit: Welches Betriebssystem ?

Edit 2: Der FaH-Control LOG-Inhalt wäre in den Fällen, wo die WU zurück gesendet wird, auch hilfreich (bitte als Spoiler posten, wenn möglich) .


----------



## alexk94 (25. März 2016)

Win 7 und nachschauen geht schlecht, da ich erst wieder Dienstag da bin. 5 Tage Teschien mit Bruder plus Eltern.


----------



## brooker (25. März 2016)

Alex, mach Dir keine Sorgen. Genieß die Zeit! Wenn Du zurück bist, ergründen wird das hier im Team. Ohne Zahlen, Daten und Fakten bringt das alles nix.


----------



## Amigafan (25. März 2016)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> . . .
> Nachtrag:
> 
> @nonamez78:
> ...



Welche Treiberversion meinst Du?


----------



## JeansOn (25. März 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> ... mal was offtopic: Ich wünsche dem gesamten Team frohe Ostern und ein paar ruhige und angenehme Tage mit der Familie!



Danke gleichfalls, ebenso auch an das Team.
Du gehörst mit einigen anderen zu denjenigen, von denen ich auch im nächsten Jahr gerne Ostergrüße entgegennehmen würde.


----------



## nonamez78 (26. März 2016)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Welche Treiberversion meinst Du?



Vermutlich meint er die hier: NVIDIA DRIVERS Linux x64 (AMD64/EM64T) Display Driver BETA

Durch die Warnung mit den Punkten hatte ich aber die Finger davon gelassen.


----------



## mattinator (26. März 2016)

nonamez78 schrieb:


> Vermutlich meint er die hier: NVIDIA DRIVERS Linux x64 (AMD64/EM64T) Display Driver BETA
> 
> Durch die Warnung mit den Punkten hatte ich aber die Finger davon gelassen.


Den 364.12 habe ich mit meiner GTX 970 seit gestern im Einsatz, scheint sogar etwas schneller zu sein. Bzgl. OC-Stabilität bis nichts negatives. Alex hatte jedoch vorher 'nen 361-er, genau weiß ich es jetzt nicht mehr. Der hat mit seinem Ubuntu, dem installierten Kernel und der Titan X irgendwie nicht so gut funktioniert. Btw. ich aktualisiere gleich mal meine Daten hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/folding-home-pcgh-team-70335-/384208-wer-wie-wo-unter-linux.html.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. März 2016)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Welche Treiberversion meinst Du?


Beim getestet Betatreiber der mit meiner Titan X nicht so richtig funktioniert hat (nicht wirklich taktfreudig), müsste es sich theoretisch um den 361.18beta gehandelt haben da wir Mitte Februar den Treiber getestet hatten.

Das es 361.16beta war, glaub ich weniger da dieser eine Woche vor dem 361.18beta veröffentlich wurde.


----------



## Ion (26. März 2016)

Ich hab da mal eine Frage zu einer WU
Ich folde aktuell nur mit meiner GPU und im Moment ist eine neue WU drin, die laut dem Web Control 7 Tage braucht und nur 23k Punkte bringt.
Da kann doch was nicht stimmen? 

Mein System ist auch *sehr* verlangsamt wenn er an dieser WU foldet. Ist das normal? Kann ich das irgendwie überspringen?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. März 2016)

@Ion:
Wieviel Prozent der WU sind bereits gefalten worden?


----------



## Amigafan (26. März 2016)

Danke für die Antwort.
Das Problem mit höheren TPF bzw. niedrigeren  PPD mit dem 361.28 (nicht Beta) kann ich nämlich im Vergleich zu  früheren Treibern der Version 346.xx nicht bestätigen - bei gleichem  Takt erhalte ich bei beiden GTX 980 Ti (trotz 100 MHz langsamerem Takt  der CPU bei einer der GTX 980 Ti) dieselben Ergebnisse (bei gleicher  WU).
Allerdings - selten takten beide GPU´s gleich - das liegt  meistens daran, dass die 980 Ti Hybrid verständlicherweise leichter mit  niedrigeren Temps zu betreiben ist (es findet nämlich ab ~68°C GPU-Temp  eine Taktreduzierung statt, damit braucht die Classified  Lüfterdrehzahlen von deutlich über 50% - bei Umgebungstemperaturen von  unter 20°C!).


----------



## Ion (26. März 2016)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @Ion:
> Wieviel Prozent der WU sind bereits gefalten worden?



Bis eben 0.04%
Doch jetzt hat sich plötzlich was verändert.
Jetzt steht da, er braucht nur noch ~11 Stunden und es bringt ~53k Punkte.

Keine Ahnung was da jetzt los war


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. März 2016)

Unter 10% sind die Werte die der V7 ausgibt nicht verlässlich sofern er das Projekt nicht kennt.

Selbst wenn er das Projekt kennt, du aber zwei unterschiedliche GPU's im System hast, gibt gerne am Anfang falsche Werte aus (bei mir zeigt er bei der Titan X immer die Werte der 750 Ti an).


----------



## nonamez78 (26. März 2016)

Ion schrieb:


> Bis eben 0.04%
> Doch jetzt hat sich plötzlich was verändert.
> Jetzt steht da, er braucht nur noch ~11 Stunden und es bringt ~53k Punkte.
> 
> Keine Ahnung was da jetzt los war



Das ist mir bei dem Weg zu passenden GPU auch immer wieder aufgefallen. Es steht eine ganze Weile auf 0,01-0,015%, gibt irre Restzeiten an, und plötzlich fängt alles an zu laufen und zeigt > 1% an.


----------



## alexk94 (26. März 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> Alex, mach Dir keine Sorgen. Genieß die Zeit! Wenn Du zurück bist, ergründen wird das hier im Team. Ohne Zahlen, Daten und Fakten bringt das alles nix.



Ich werde die Zeit genießen, mit Knödeln und Gulasch und den Rest mach ich dann, wenn ich wieder nach zuhause gerollt bin.


----------



## Amigafan (27. März 2016)

Ich wünsche allen Damen und Herren ein frohes, gesegnetes und friedvolles Osterfest.


----------



## FlyingPC (27. März 2016)

Ich wünsche euch allen ein frohes, gesegnetes und friedvolles Osterfest!


----------



## arcDaniel (27. März 2016)

Auf von mir frohes Ostern, lasst es euch gut gehen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. März 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Frohe Ostern*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr.Knister (27. März 2016)

Auch von mir ein gesegnetes Osterfest oder auch nur schöne freie Tage


----------



## nonamez78 (27. März 2016)

Wie bekommt man eigentlich so ein schickes "F@H-Team-Member (m/w)" anstelle meines "Komplett-PC-Aufrüster(in)" hin ?


----------



## blaubär (27. März 2016)

Hallo* nonamez78,
*
du musst der "PCGH Folding@Home-Member"-Gruppe im Benutzerkontrollzentrum beitreten und dann dort unter Mein Benutzerkonto -> Benutzergruppen gibts den Punkt Welche Benutzergruppe soll als ihre Benutzergruppe angezeigt werden? F@H auswählen.
Schöne Feiertage!


----------



## FlyingPC (27. März 2016)

nonamez78 schrieb:


> Wie bekommt man eigentlich so ein schickes "F@H-Team-Member (m/w)" anstelle meines "Komplett-PC-Aufrüster(in)" hin ?



Im Benutzerkontrollzentrum musst du der F@H Gruppe beitreten.

Edit: zu langsam!


----------



## nonamez78 (27. März 2016)

blaubär schrieb:


> Hallo* nonamez78,
> *
> du musst der "PCGH Folding@Home-Member"-Gruppe im Benutzerkontrollzentrum beitreten und dann dort unter Mein Benutzerkonto -> Benutzergruppen gibts den Punkt Welche Benutzergruppe soll als ihre Benutzergruppe angezeigt werden? F@H auswählen.
> Schöne Feiertage!



Danke für die Erklärung. Ich hole mir dann mal wieder eine Schaufel und buddele mir ein Loch zum schämen . Frohe Ostern !


----------



## JeansOn (27. März 2016)

nonamez78 schrieb:


> Danke für die Erklärung. Ich hole mir dann mal wieder eine Schaufel und buddele mir ein Loch zum schämen . Frohe Ostern !



Hier braucht sich keiner zu schämen. 
Wie Du siehst, bekommst Du ohne mit dem Bauchmuskel zu zucken, mehrfach Antworten. 

Wenn Du die Schaufel aber öfters brauchst, dann braucht die Schaufel vielleicht einen neuen Platz?


----------



## picar81_4711 (27. März 2016)

Kann mir bitte jemand eine aktuelle GPUs.txt schicken? Die kann man nicht mehr downloaden......


----------



## Amigafan (27. März 2016)

Hier ist die letzte GPUs.txt:  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du kannst diese aber alternativ auch hier herunterladen: Folding Forum • View topic - Information About GPUs.txt File
Auf "here" klicken (rechte Maustaste) und: "Ziel speichern unter . . ." auswählen.
Das sollte auch ohne einloggen funktionieren.

PS:
*@brooker*

Übernehme diese Änderung (falls funktionsfähig) doch bitte in die Anleitung zum Einrichten des FAHClienten und lösche den nicht mehr funktionierenden Link.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. März 2016)

Wieso wieder mit GPUs.txt? 

Aktuelle Version des HFM.NET (V0.9.5) und die richtige Adresse (http://assign.stanford.edu/api/project/summary) und bei mir geht das updaten der Projekte im HFM wunderbar.


----------



## brooker (27. März 2016)

@Amigafan:  ... hatte den Pfad schon drin, habe es aber umformuliert damit es unmissverständlich ist. Danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. März 2016)

Ihr wisst ja das ich mit meinem Faltserver auch zocke und ich hab mir vor zwei Tagen das neue NfS geholt:
Mein Problem ist jetzt das sich die alte Sandy-Architektur unter den Xeons bemerkbar macht und ohne Eingriff in den Taskmanager das Ganze nicht so flüssig bei HullHD mit maximalen Details läuft wie ich das gerne hätte (45-55fps) > gleichzeitig parallel NaCl's zu faltet konnte man echt vergessen (30-45fps). 

Zuerst hab ich BillsProzessManager getestet, aber der stürzt mir sofort ab sobald ich auch nur einen Prozess anklicke ohne überhaupt was geändert zu haben. 


Zweiter Anlauf war dann Prozess Lasso zu dem dann auch meine Frage ist:
Nach längerem testen hat sich herausgestellt das folgende Einstellungen für mich das Optimale sind:
GameMode AN
NFS > Verwendung aller 8 echten Kerne von Xeon 1 (virtuelle Kerne dürfen nicht fürs Spiel verwendet werden) > fast konstante 60fps (minimal 53fps) 
NaCl > alle 16 Threads von Xeon 2 falten > pro WU ~6min 


Jetzt meine Frage:
Offensichtlich läuft bei mir eine Testversion von Prozess Lasso Pro > reicht mir die Free-Version oder brauche ich für diese Konstellation zwangsweise die Pro-Version? 

Ich blick leider nicht durch welche Funktionen ich genau brauche und ob diese alle in der Free-Version enthalten sind. 

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Amigafan (27. März 2016)

*@A.Meier-PS3*

GPUs.txt dient zur richtigen Erkennung der Grafikkarten im Clienten und hat nichts mit den Projekten zu tun.
Diese muß man manchmal manuell herunterladen, weil es z. B. in Linux nicht immer automatisch funktioniert.

Zu ProzessLasso:
Da ich leider nicht weiß, welche Funktionen Du einsetzt, gebe ich Dir den einfachen Rat:
Teste solange, bis nur noch die Funktionen der Free-Version frei sind - dann erhälst Du das Resultat . . .


----------



## picar81_4711 (27. März 2016)

@Amigafan: Danke! Jetzt läuft es unter Ubuntu.....


----------



## Amigafan (28. März 2016)

*@picar81_4711*

Bitte - und "Gut Falt" . . .


----------



## Adi1 (28. März 2016)

A.Meier-PS3;8119718[SIZE=3 schrieb:
			
		

> [/SIZE]
> 
> 
> Auf deinen Faltnamen geklickt kommt die Seite hier > PC Games Hardware Individual Users List - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats (aktuell 221)



Super, genau dass habe ich gesucht


----------



## alexk94 (28. März 2016)

Hallo,

ich bin wieder da. Hier sind Logs von den letzten 30 Min meines wählerischen Laptop. 



Spoiler



15:08:30:Saving configuration to config.xml
15:08:30:<config>
15:08:30:  <!-- Network -->
15:08:30:  <proxy v=':8080'/>
15:08:30:
15:08:30:  <!-- Remote Command Server -->
15:08:30:  <password v=''/>
15:08:30:
15:08:30:  <!-- Slot Control -->
15:08:30:  <power v='full'/>
15:08:30:
15:08:30:  <!-- User Information -->
15:08:30:  <passkey v='********************************'/>
15:08:30:  <team v='70335'/>
15:08:30:  <user v='PCGH_Team_alexk94'/>
15:08:30:
15:08:30:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
15:08:30:  <slot id='1' type='GPU'/>
15:08:30:</config>
15:08:31:WU00:FS01ownload 70.34%
15:08:37:WU00:FS01ownload 72.01%
15:08:43:WU00:FS01ownload 74.23%
15:08:49:WU00:FS01ownload 76.22%
15:08:50:Saving configuration to config.xml
15:08:50:<config>
15:08:50:  <!-- Network -->
15:08:50:  <proxy v=':8080'/>
15:08:50:
15:08:50:  <!-- Remote Command Server -->
15:08:50:  <password v=''/>
15:08:50:
15:08:50:  <!-- Slot Control -->
15:08:50:  <power v='full'/>
15:08:50:
15:08:50:  <!-- User Information -->
15:08:50:  <passkey v='********************************'/>
15:08:50:  <team v='70335'/>
15:08:50:  <user v='PCGH_Team_alexk94'/>
15:08:50:
15:08:50:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
15:08:50:  <slot id='1' type='GPU'/>
15:08:50:</config>
15:08:55:WU00:FS01ownload 78.52%
15:09:01:WU00:FS01ownload 79.71%
15:09:07:WU00:FS01ownload 81.38%
15:09:13:WU00:FS01ownload 83.37%
15:09:19:WU00:FS01ownload 85.12%
15:09:25:WU00:FS01ownload 86.87%
15:09:31:WU00:FS01ownload 88.14%
15:09:37:WU00:FS01ownload 89.65%
15:09:43:WU00:FS01ownload 91.40%
15:09:49:WU00:FS01ownload 93.23%
15:09:55:WU00:FS01ownload 94.97%
15:10:01:WU00:FS01ownload 97.20%
15:10:07:WU00:FS01ownload 98.87%
15:10:11:WU00:FS01ownload complete
15:10:11:WU00:FS01:Received Unit: id:00 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:9206 run:0 clone:839 gen:0 core:0x21 unit:0x00000002664f2dd056ea07d422ba37ed
15:10:11:WU00:FS01:Starting
15:10:11:WU00:FS01:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" "C:/Users/Alexander Koch/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_21.fah/FahCore_21.exe" -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 6048 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia
15:10:11:WU00:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 4136
15:10:11:WU00:FS01:Core PID:1924
15:10:11:WU00:FS01:FahCore 0x21 started
15:10:11:WU00:FS01:0x21:*********************** Log Started 2016-03-28T15:10:11Z ***********************
15:10:11:WU00:FS01:0x21roject: 9206 (Run 0, Clone 839, Gen 0)
15:10:11:WU00:FS01:0x21:Unit: 0x00000002664f2dd056ea07d422ba37ed
15:10:11:WU00:FS01:0x21:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
15:10:11:WU00:FS01:0x21:Machine: 1
15:10:11:WU00:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file core.xml
15:10:11:WU00:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file integrator.xml
15:10:11:WU00:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file state.xml
15:10:12:WU00:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file system.xml
15:10:13:WU00:FS01:0x21igital signatures verified
15:10:14:WU00:FS01:0x21:Folding@home GPU Core21 Folding@home Core
15:10:14:WU00:FS01:0x21:Version 0.0.17
15:10:44:WU00:FS01:0x21:ERROR:exception: Error initializing context: clGetDeviceInfo (-5)
15:10:44:WU00:FS01:0x21:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
15:10:44:WU00:FS01:0x21:Saving result file log.txt
15:10:44:WU00:FS01:0x21:Folding@home Core Shutdown: BAD_WORK_UNIT
15:10:45:WARNING:WU00:FS01:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
15:10:45:WU00:FS01:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:9206 run:0 clone:839 gen:0 core:0x21 unit:0x00000002664f2dd056ea07d422ba37ed
15:10:45:WU00:FS01:Uploading 7.50KiB to 171.64.65.104
15:10:45:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 171.64.65.104:8080
15:10:45:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:80
15:10:46:WU00:FS01:Upload complete
15:10:46:WU00:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
15:10:46:WU00:FS01:Cleaning up
15:10:46:WU01:FS01:Assigned to work server 171.64.65.61
15:10:46:WU01:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: READY gpu:0:GF106 [GeForce GT 555M] from 171.64.65.61
15:10:46:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.64.65.61:8080
15:10:47:WU01:FS01ownloading 2.88MiB
15:10:53:WU01:FS01ownload 45.65%
15:10:58:WU01:FS01ownload complete
15:10:58:WU01:FS01:Received Unit: id:01 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:9135 run:29 clone:0 gen:457 core:0x18 unit:0x000002110a3b1e615564ed2a2bdd6e42
15:10:58:WU01:FS01:Starting
15:10:58:WU01:FS01:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" "C:/Users/Alexander Koch/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_18.fah/FahCore_18.exe" -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 6048 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia
15:10:58:WU01:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 5604
15:10:58:WU01:FS01:Core PID:2756
15:10:58:WU01:FS01:FahCore 0x18 started
15:11:01:WU01:FS01:0x18:*********************** Log Started 2016-03-28T15:11:00Z ***********************
15:11:01:WU01:FS01:0x18roject: 9135 (Run 29, Clone 0, Gen 457)
15:11:01:WU01:FS01:0x18:Unit: 0x000002110a3b1e615564ed2a2bdd6e42
15:11:01:WU01:FS01:0x18:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
15:11:01:WU01:FS01:0x18:Machine: 1
15:11:01:WU01:FS01:0x18:Reading tar file core.xml
15:11:01:WU01:FS01:0x18:Reading tar file system.xml
15:11:01:WU01:FS01:0x18:Reading tar file integrator.xml
15:11:01:WU01:FS01:0x18:Reading tar file state.xml
15:11:02:WU01:FS01:0x18igital signatures verified
15:11:02:WU01:FS01:0x18:Folding@home GPU core18
15:11:02:WU01:FS01:0x18:Version 0.0.4
15:11:13:WU01:FS01:0x18:ERROR:exception: Error initializing context: clGetDeviceInfo (-5)
15:11:13:WU01:FS01:0x18:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
15:11:13:WU01:FS01:0x18:Saving result file log.txt
15:11:13:WU01:FS01:0x18:Folding@home Core Shutdown: BAD_WORK_UNIT
15:11:13:WARNING:WU01:FS01:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
15:11:13:WU01:FS01:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:9135 run:29 clone:0 gen:457 core:0x18 unit:0x000002110a3b1e615564ed2a2bdd6e42
15:11:13:WU01:FS01:Uploading 2.36KiB to 171.64.65.61
15:11:13:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.64.65.61:8080
15:11:13:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:80
15:11:14:WU01:FS01:Upload complete
15:11:14:WU01:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
15:11:14:WU01:FS01:Cleaning up
15:11:14:WU00:FS01:Assigned to work server 140.163.4.234
15:11:14:WU00:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: READY gpu:0:GF106 [GeForce GT 555M] from 140.163.4.234
15:11:14:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 140.163.4.234:8080
15:11:15:WU00:FS01ownloading 2.35MiB
15:11:21:WU00:FS01ownload 95.69%
15:11:21:WU00:FS01ownload complete
15:11:21:WU00:FS01:Received Unit: id:00 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:10475 run:0 clone:161 gen:574 core:0x18 unit:0x000002d0538b3dba540f49cac34c2484
15:11:21:WU00:FS01:Starting
15:11:21:WU00:FS01:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" "C:/Users/Alexander Koch/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_18.fah/FahCore_18.exe" -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 6048 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia
15:11:21:WU00:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 6124
15:11:21:WU00:FS01:Core PID:4196
15:11:21:WU00:FS01:FahCore 0x18 started
15:11:21:WU00:FS01:0x18:*********************** Log Started 2016-03-28T15:11:21Z ***********************
15:11:21:WU00:FS01:0x18roject: 10475 (Run 0, Clone 161, Gen 574)
15:11:21:WU00:FS01:0x18:Unit: 0x000002d0538b3dba540f49cac34c2484
15:11:21:WU00:FS01:0x18:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
15:11:21:WU00:FS01:0x18:Machine: 1
15:11:21:WU00:FS01:0x18:Reading tar file state.xml
15:11:22:WU00:FS01:0x18:Reading tar file system.xml
15:11:22:WU00:FS01:0x18:Reading tar file integrator.xml
15:11:22:WU00:FS01:0x18:Reading tar file core.xml
15:11:22:WU00:FS01:0x18igital signatures verified
15:11:22:WU00:FS01:0x18:Folding@home GPU core18
15:11:22:WU00:FS01:0x18:Version 0.0.4
15:11:28:WU00:FS01:0x18:ERROR:exception: Error initializing context: clGetDeviceInfo (-5)
15:11:28:WU00:FS01:0x18:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
15:11:28:WU00:FS01:0x18:Saving result file log.txt
15:11:28:WU00:FS01:0x18:Folding@home Core Shutdown: BAD_WORK_UNIT
15:11:29:WARNING:WU00:FS01:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
15:11:29:WU00:FS01:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:10475 run:0 clone:161 gen:574 core:0x18 unit:0x000002d0538b3dba540f49cac34c2484
15:11:29:WU00:FS01:Uploading 2.36KiB to 140.163.4.234
15:11:29:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 140.163.4.234:8080
15:11:29:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:80
15:11:29:WU00:FS01:Upload complete
15:11:29:WU00:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
15:11:29:WU00:FS01:Cleaning up
15:11:30:WU01:FS01:Assigned to work server 171.67.108.157
15:11:30:WU01:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: READY gpu:0:GF106 [GeForce GT 555M] from 171.67.108.157
15:11:30:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.157:8080
15:11:31:WU01:FS01ownloading 29.47MiB
15:11:37:WU01:FS01ownload 6.58%
15:11:43:WU01:FS01ownload 13.15%
15:11:49:WU01:FS01ownload 19.09%
15:11:55:WU01:FS01ownload 25.24%
15:12:01:WU01:FS01ownload 31.82%
15:12:07:WU01:FS01ownload 38.18%
15:12:13:WU01:FS01ownload 44.76%
15:12:19:WU01:FS01ownload 51.33%
15:12:25:WU01:FS01ownload 57.69%
15:12:31:WU01:FS01ownload 64.27%
15:12:37:WU01:FS01ownload 71.06%
15:12:43:WU01:FS01ownload 77.63%
15:12:49:WU01:FS01ownload 84.21%
15:12:55:WU01:FS01ownload 91.00%
15:13:01:WU01:FS01ownload 97.57%
15:13:03:WU01:FS01ownload complete
15:13:03:WU01:FS01:Received Unit: id:01 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:9442 run:11 clone:13 gen:87 core:0x21 unit:0x00000067ab436c9d56b48568aca66fff
15:13:03:WU01:FS01:Starting
15:13:03:WU01:FS01:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" "C:/Users/Alexander Koch/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_21.fah/FahCore_21.exe" -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 6048 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia
15:13:03:WU01:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 2004
15:13:03:WU01:FS01:Core PID:4572
15:13:03:WU01:FS01:FahCore 0x21 started
15:13:04:WU01:FS01:0x21:*********************** Log Started 2016-03-28T15:13:03Z ***********************
15:13:04:WU01:FS01:0x21roject: 9442 (Run 11, Clone 13, Gen 87)
15:13:04:WU01:FS01:0x21:Unit: 0x00000067ab436c9d56b48568aca66fff
15:13:04:WU01:FS01:0x21:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
15:13:04:WU01:FS01:0x21:Machine: 1
15:13:04:WU01:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file core.xml
15:13:04:WU01:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file integrator.xml
15:13:04:WU01:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file state.xml
15:13:04:WU01:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file system.xml
15:13:04:WU01:FS01:0x21igital signatures verified
15:13:04:WU01:FS01:0x21:Folding@home GPU Core21 Folding@home Core
15:13:04:WU01:FS01:0x21:Version 0.0.17
15:13:13:WU01:FS01:0x21:ERROR:exception: Error initializing context: clGetDeviceInfo (-5)
15:13:13:WU01:FS01:0x21:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
15:13:13:WU01:FS01:0x21:Saving result file log.txt
15:13:13:WU01:FS01:0x21:Folding@home Core Shutdown: BAD_WORK_UNIT
15:13:14:WARNING:WU01:FS01:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
15:13:14:WU01:FS01:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:9442 run:11 clone:13 gen:87 core:0x21 unit:0x00000067ab436c9d56b48568aca66fff
15:13:14:WU01:FS01:Uploading 7.50KiB to 171.67.108.157
15:13:14:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.157:8080
15:13:14:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:80
15:13:14:WU01:FS01:Upload complete
15:13:15:WU01:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
15:13:15:WU01:FS01:Cleaning up
15:13:15:WU00:FS01:Assigned to work server 171.67.108.155
15:13:15:WU00:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: READY gpu:0:GF106 [GeForce GT 555M] from 171.67.108.155
15:13:15:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.155:8080
15:13:17:WU00:FS01ownloading 907.10KiB
15:13:19:WU00:FS01ownload complete
15:13:19:WU00:FS01:Received Unit: id:00 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:9660 run:0 clone:5 gen:15 core:0x18 unit:0x00000011ab436c9b56de69ba3e45b8eb
15:13:19:WU00:FS01:Starting
15:13:19:WU00:FS01:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" "C:/Users/Alexander Koch/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_18.fah/FahCore_18.exe" -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 6048 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia
15:13:19:WU00:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 6128
15:13:19:WU00:FS01:Core PID:5728
15:13:19:WU00:FS01:FahCore 0x18 started
15:13:20:WU00:FS01:0x18:*********************** Log Started 2016-03-28T15:13:20Z ***********************
15:13:20:WU00:FS01:0x18roject: 9660 (Run 0, Clone 5, Gen 15)
15:13:20:WU00:FS01:0x18:Unit: 0x00000011ab436c9b56de69ba3e45b8eb
15:13:20:WU00:FS01:0x18:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
15:13:20:WU00:FS01:0x18:Machine: 1
15:13:20:WU00:FS01:0x18:Reading tar file core.xml
15:13:20:WU00:FS01:0x18:Reading tar file integrator.xml
15:13:20:WU00:FS01:0x18:Reading tar file state.xml
15:13:20:WU00:FS01:0x18:Reading tar file system.xml
15:13:20:WU00:FS01:0x18igital signatures verified
15:13:20:WU00:FS01:0x18:Folding@home GPU core18
15:13:20:WU00:FS01:0x18:Version 0.0.4
15:13:23:WU00:FS01:0x18:ERROR:exception: Error initializing context: clGetDeviceInfo (-5)
15:13:23:WU00:FS01:0x18:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
15:13:23:WU00:FS01:0x18:Saving result file log.txt
15:13:23:WU00:FS01:0x18:Folding@home Core Shutdown: BAD_WORK_UNIT
15:13:24:WARNING:WU00:FS01:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
15:13:24:WU00:FS01:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:9660 run:0 clone:5 gen:15 core:0x18 unit:0x00000011ab436c9b56de69ba3e45b8eb
15:13:24:WU00:FS01:Uploading 2.29KiB to 171.67.108.155
15:13:24:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.155:8080
15:13:24:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:80
15:13:24:WU00:FS01:Upload complete
15:13:25:WU00:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
15:13:25:WU00:FS01:Cleaning up
15:13:25:WU01:FS01:Assigned to work server 140.163.4.234
15:13:25:WU01:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: READY gpu:0:GF106 [GeForce GT 555M] from 140.163.4.234
15:13:25:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 140.163.4.234:8080
15:13:26:WU01:FS01ownloading 2.31MiB
15:13:32:WU01:FS01ownload 100.00%
15:13:32:WU01:FS01ownload complete
15:13:32:WU01:FS01:Received Unit: id:01 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:10476 run:0 clone:223 gen:196 core:0x18 unit:0x00000100538b3dba541057f56758b9e1
15:13:32:WU01:FS01:Starting
15:13:32:WU01:FS01:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" "C:/Users/Alexander Koch/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_18.fah/FahCore_18.exe" -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 6048 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia
15:13:32:WU01:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 2212
15:13:32:WU01:FS01:Core PID:2988
15:13:32:WU01:FS01:FahCore 0x18 started
15:13:32:WU01:FS01:0x18:*********************** Log Started 2016-03-28T15:13:32Z ***********************
15:13:32:WU01:FS01:0x18roject: 10476 (Run 0, Clone 223, Gen 196)
15:13:32:WU01:FS01:0x18:Unit: 0x00000100538b3dba541057f56758b9e1
15:13:32:WU01:FS01:0x18:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
15:13:32:WU01:FS01:0x18:Machine: 1
15:13:32:WU01:FS01:0x18:Reading tar file state.xml
15:13:32:WU01:FS01:0x18:Reading tar file system.xml
15:13:33:WU01:FS01:0x18:Reading tar file integrator.xml
15:13:33:WU01:FS01:0x18:Reading tar file core.xml
15:13:33:WU01:FS01:0x18igital signatures verified
15:13:33:WU01:FS01:0x18:Folding@home GPU core18
15:13:33:WU01:FS01:0x18:Version 0.0.4
15:13:39:WU01:FS01:0x18:ERROR:exception: Error initializing context: clGetDeviceInfo (-5)
15:13:39:WU01:FS01:0x18:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
15:13:39:WU01:FS01:0x18:Saving result file log.txt
15:13:39:WU01:FS01:0x18:Folding@home Core Shutdown: BAD_WORK_UNIT
15:13:39:WARNING:WU01:FS01:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
15:13:39:WU01:FS01:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:10476 run:0 clone:223 gen:196 core:0x18 unit:0x00000100538b3dba541057f56758b9e1
15:13:39:WU01:FS01:Uploading 2.36KiB to 140.163.4.234
15:13:39:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 140.163.4.234:8080
15:13:40:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:80
15:13:40:WU01:FS01:Upload complete
15:13:40:WU01:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
15:13:40:WU01:FS01:Cleaning up
15:13:41:WU00:FS01:Assigned to work server 140.163.4.235
15:13:41:WU00:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: READY gpu:0:GF106 [GeForce GT 555M] from 140.163.4.235
15:13:41:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 140.163.4.235:8080
15:13:41:WU00:FS01ownloading 4.83MiB
15:13:47:WU00:FS01ownload 47.84%
15:13:52:WU00:FS01ownload complete
15:13:52:WU00:FS01:Received Unit: id:00 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:10473 run:0 clone:50 gen:273 core:0x18 unit:0x00000160538b3dbb53bec0b7ed00caf1
15:13:52:WU00:FS01:Starting
15:13:52:WU00:FS01:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" "C:/Users/Alexander Koch/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_18.fah/FahCore_18.exe" -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 6048 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia
15:13:52:WU00:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 5024
15:13:53:WU00:FS01:Core PID:3392
15:13:53:WU00:FS01:FahCore 0x18 started
15:13:53:WU00:FS01:0x18:*********************** Log Started 2016-03-28T15:13:53Z ***********************
15:13:53:WU00:FS01:0x18roject: 10473 (Run 0, Clone 50, Gen 273)
15:13:53:WU00:FS01:0x18:Unit: 0x00000160538b3dbb53bec0b7ed00caf1
15:13:53:WU00:FS01:0x18:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
15:13:53:WU00:FS01:0x18:Machine: 1
15:13:53:WU00:FS01:0x18:Reading tar file state.xml
15:13:54:WU00:FS01:0x18:Reading tar file system.xml
15:13:55:WU00:FS01:0x18:Reading tar file integrator.xml
15:13:55:WU00:FS01:0x18:Reading tar file core.xml
15:13:55:WU00:FS01:0x18igital signatures verified
15:13:55:WU00:FS01:0x18:Folding@home GPU core18
15:13:55:WU00:FS01:0x18:Version 0.0.4
15:14:07:WU00:FS01:0x18:ERROR:exception: Error initializing context: clGetDeviceInfo (-5)
15:14:07:WU00:FS01:0x18:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
15:14:07:WU00:FS01:0x18:Saving result file log.txt
15:14:07:WU00:FS01:0x18:Folding@home Core Shutdown: BAD_WORK_UNIT
15:14:07:WARNING:WU00:FS01:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
15:14:07:WU00:FS01:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:10473 run:0 clone:50 gen:273 core:0x18 unit:0x00000160538b3dbb53bec0b7ed00caf1
15:14:07:WU00:FS01:Uploading 2.35KiB to 140.163.4.235
15:14:07:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 140.163.4.235:8080
15:14:08:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:80
15:14:08:WU00:FS01:Upload complete
15:14:08:WU00:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
15:14:08:WU00:FS01:Cleaning up
15:14:09:WU01:FS01:Assigned to work server 140.163.4.244
15:14:09:WU01:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: READY gpu:0:GF106 [GeForce GT 555M] from 140.163.4.244
15:14:09:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 140.163.4.244:8080
15:14:09:ERROR:WU01:FS01:Exception: Server did not assign work unit
15:14:10:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:80
15:14:10:WU01:FS01:Assigned to work server 140.163.4.234
15:14:10:WU01:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: READY gpu:0:GF106 [GeForce GT 555M] from 140.163.4.234
15:14:10:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 140.163.4.234:8080
15:14:11:WU01:FS01ownloading 3.63MiB
15:14:17:WU01:FS01ownload 63.68%
15:14:20:WU01:FS01ownload complete
15:14:20:WU01:FS01:Received Unit: id:01 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:10477 run:1 clone:116 gen:88 core:0x18 unit:0x00000075538b3dba548b27f953efc653
15:14:20:WU01:FS01:Starting
15:14:20:WU01:FS01:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" "C:/Users/Alexander Koch/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_18.fah/FahCore_18.exe" -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 6048 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia
15:14:20:WU01:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 4860
15:14:20:WU01:FS01:Core PID:3540
15:14:20:WU01:FS01:FahCore 0x18 started
15:14:21:WU01:FS01:0x18:*********************** Log Started 2016-03-28T15:14:20Z ***********************
15:14:21:WU01:FS01:0x18roject: 10477 (Run 1, Clone 116, Gen 88)
15:14:21:WU01:FS01:0x18:Unit: 0x00000075538b3dba548b27f953efc653
15:14:21:WU01:FS01:0x18:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
15:14:21:WU01:FS01:0x18:Machine: 1
15:14:21:WU01:FS01:0x18:Reading tar file state.xml
15:14:22:WU01:FS01:0x18:Reading tar file system.xml
15:14:22:WU01:FS01:0x18:Reading tar file integrator.xml
15:14:22:WU01:FS01:0x18:Reading tar file core.xml
15:14:22:WU01:FS01:0x18igital signatures verified
15:14:22:WU01:FS01:0x18:Folding@home GPU core18
15:14:22:WU01:FS01:0x18:Version 0.0.4
15:14:31:WU01:FS01:0x18:ERROR:exception: Error initializing context: clGetDeviceInfo (-5)
15:14:31:WU01:FS01:0x18:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
15:14:31:WU01:FS01:0x18:Saving result file log.txt
15:14:31:WU01:FS01:0x18:Folding@home Core Shutdown: BAD_WORK_UNIT
15:14:32:WARNING:WU01:FS01:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
15:14:32:WU01:FS01:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:10477 run:1 clone:116 gen:88 core:0x18 unit:0x00000075538b3dba548b27f953efc653
15:14:32:WU01:FS01:Uploading 2.36KiB to 140.163.4.234
15:14:32:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 140.163.4.234:8080
15:14:32:WU01:FS01:Upload complete
15:14:32:WU01:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
15:14:32:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:80
15:14:32:WU01:FS01:Cleaning up
15:14:33:WU00:FS01:Assigned to work server 171.64.65.92
15:14:33:WU00:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: READY gpu:0:GF106 [GeForce GT 555M] from 171.64.65.92
15:14:33:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 171.64.65.92:8080
15:14:34:WU00:FS01ownloading 2.97MiB
15:14:40:WU00:FS01ownload 50.54%
15:14:45:WU00:FS01ownload complete
15:14:45:WU00:FS01:Received Unit: id:00 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:9161 run:248 clone:0 gen:95 core:0x18 unit:0x0000006cab40415c5674667a5f9263ec
15:14:45:WU00:FS01:Starting
15:14:45:WU00:FS01:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" "C:/Users/Alexander Koch/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_18.fah/FahCore_18.exe" -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 6048 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia
15:14:45:WU00:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 3128
15:14:45:WU00:FS01:Core PID:2020
15:14:45:WU00:FS01:FahCore 0x18 started
15:14:45:WU00:FS01:0x18:*********************** Log Started 2016-03-28T15:14:45Z ***********************
15:14:45:WU00:FS01:0x18roject: 9161 (Run 248, Clone 0, Gen 95)
15:14:45:WU00:FS01:0x18:Unit: 0x0000006cab40415c5674667a5f9263ec
15:14:45:WU00:FS01:0x18:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
15:14:45:WU00:FS01:0x18:Machine: 1
15:14:45:WU00:FS01:0x18:Reading tar file core.xml
15:14:45:WU00:FS01:0x18:Reading tar file system.xml
15:14:45:WU00:FS01:0x18:Reading tar file integrator.xml
15:14:45:WU00:FS01:0x18:Reading tar file state.xml
15:14:46:WU00:FS01:0x18igital signatures verified
15:14:46:WU00:FS01:0x18:Folding@home GPU core18
15:14:46:WU00:FS01:0x18:Version 0.0.4
15:14:54:WU00:FS01:0x18:ERROR:exception: Error initializing context: clGetDeviceInfo (-5)
15:14:54:WU00:FS01:0x18:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
15:14:54:WU00:FS01:0x18:Saving result file log.txt
15:14:54:WU00:FS01:0x18:Folding@home Core Shutdown: BAD_WORK_UNIT
15:14:55:WARNING:WU00:FS01:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
15:14:55:WU00:FS01:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:9161 run:248 clone:0 gen:95 core:0x18 unit:0x0000006cab40415c5674667a5f9263ec
15:14:55:WU00:FS01:Uploading 2.35KiB to 171.64.65.92
15:14:55:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 171.64.65.92:8080
15:14:55:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:80
15:14:56:WU00:FS01:Upload complete
15:14:56:WU00:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
15:14:56:WU00:FS01:Cleaning up
15:14:56:WU01:FS01:Assigned to work server 140.163.4.235
15:14:56:WU01:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: READY gpu:0:GF106 [GeForce GT 555M] from 140.163.4.235
15:14:56:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 140.163.4.235:8080
15:14:57:WU01:FS01ownloading 4.48MiB
15:15:03:WU01:FS01ownload 52.99%
15:15:07:WU01:FS01ownload complete
15:15:07:WU01:FS01:Received Unit: id:01 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:10484 run:0 clone:181 gen:64 core:0x18 unit:0x0000006b538b3dbb54ac2e819b19c31b
15:15:07:WU01:FS01:Starting
15:15:07:WU01:FS01:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" "C:/Users/Alexander Koch/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_18.fah/FahCore_18.exe" -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 6048 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia
15:15:07:WU01:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 4888
15:15:07:WU01:FS01:Core PID:5924
15:15:07:WU01:FS01:FahCore 0x18 started
15:15:08:WU01:FS01:0x18:*********************** Log Started 2016-03-28T15:15:08Z ***********************
15:15:08:WU01:FS01:0x18roject: 10484 (Run 0, Clone 181, Gen 64)
15:15:08:WU01:FS01:0x18:Unit: 0x0000006b538b3dbb54ac2e819b19c31b
15:15:08:WU01:FS01:0x18:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
15:15:08:WU01:FS01:0x18:Machine: 1
15:15:08:WU01:FS01:0x18:Reading tar file state.xml
15:15:09:WU01:FS01:0x18:Reading tar file system.xml
15:15:09:WU01:FS01:0x18:Reading tar file integrator.xml
15:15:09:WU01:FS01:0x18:Reading tar file core.xml
15:15:09:WU01:FS01:0x18igital signatures verified
15:15:09:WU01:FS01:0x18:Folding@home GPU core18
15:15:09:WU01:FS01:0x18:Version 0.0.4
15:15:20:WU01:FS01:0x18:ERROR:exception: Error initializing context: clGetDeviceInfo (-5)
15:15:20:WU01:FS01:0x18:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
15:15:20:WU01:FS01:0x18:Saving result file log.txt
15:15:20:WU01:FS01:0x18:Folding@home Core Shutdown: BAD_WORK_UNIT
15:15:21:WARNING:WU01:FS01:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
15:15:21:WU01:FS01:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:10484 run:0 clone:181 gen:64 core:0x18 unit:0x0000006b538b3dbb54ac2e819b19c31b
15:15:21:WU01:FS01:Uploading 2.37KiB to 140.163.4.235
15:15:21:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 140.163.4.235:8080
15:15:21:WU01:FS01:Upload complete
15:15:21:WU01:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
15:15:21:WU01:FS01:Cleaning up
15:16:25:FS01aused
15:16:31:FS01:Unpaused
15:16:31:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:80
15:16:32:WU00:FS01:Assigned to work server 171.64.65.61
15:16:32:WU00:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: READY gpu:0:GF106 [GeForce GT 555M] from 171.64.65.61
15:16:32:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 171.64.65.61:8080
15:16:33:WU00:FS01ownloading 3.61MiB
15:16:39:WU00:FS01ownload 43.30%
15:16:45:WU00:FS01ownload 95.26%
15:16:45:WU00:FS01ownload complete
15:16:45:WU00:FS01:Received Unit: id:00 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:9136 run:86 clone:0 gen:221 core:0x18 unit:0x0000010b0a3b1e615564ef41f8ee07fd
15:16:45:WU00:FS01:Starting
15:16:45:WU00:FS01:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" "C:/Users/Alexander Koch/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_18.fah/FahCore_18.exe" -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 6048 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia
15:16:45:WU00:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 5884
15:16:45:WU00:FS01:Core PID:4952
15:16:45:WU00:FS01:FahCore 0x18 started
15:16:46:WU00:FS01:0x18:*********************** Log Started 2016-03-28T15:16:45Z ***********************
15:16:46:WU00:FS01:0x18roject: 9136 (Run 86, Clone 0, Gen 221)
15:16:46:WU00:FS01:0x18:Unit: 0x0000010b0a3b1e615564ef41f8ee07fd
15:16:46:WU00:FS01:0x18:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
15:16:46:WU00:FS01:0x18:Machine: 1
15:16:46:WU00:FS01:0x18:Reading tar file core.xml
15:16:46:WU00:FS01:0x18:Reading tar file system.xml
15:16:46:WU00:FS01:0x18:Reading tar file integrator.xml
15:16:46:WU00:FS01:0x18:Reading tar file state.xml
15:16:47:WU00:FS01:0x18igital signatures verified
15:16:47:WU00:FS01:0x18:Folding@home GPU core18
15:16:47:WU00:FS01:0x18:Version 0.0.4


Das Laptop ist wie ne Durchreiche. Ich breche das falten mit den Laptop ab, da die Ausbeute zu gering u. reine Stromverschwendung ist. Ich überrede ich einfach meinen Vater, das er mein System nach Hause bringt

Alex


----------



## nonamez78 (28. März 2016)

Eine solches Problem hatte ich mit der GTX 980 nach dem Einbau unter Ubuntu 14.04 mit dem originalen NV Treiber (proprietär) aus dem Standard Repository. Nach einer Google Suche hieß es "Treiber Problem" oder "der Grafikkarte fehlen Funktionalitäten". Gebookmarked hatte ich mir zu dem Thema den Link:*** Forums • View topic - Why is my GPU folding slot failing?[/url]

Was davon kann ich jetzt schwer einschätzen, aber der Client meint deine Grafikkarte kann etwas, was sie danach nicht erfüllen kann. Deshalb bekommst du Bad Work Unit.
Bei der GTX 980 lag es wirklich am Treiber. Als ich die neueste Version installiert hatte war der Fehler komplett verschwunden.


----------



## alexk94 (28. März 2016)

nonamez78 schrieb:


> Eine solches Problem hatte ich mit der GTX 980 nach dem Einbau unter Ubuntu 14.04 mit dem originalen NV Treiber (proprietär) aus dem Standard Repository. Nach einer Google Suche hieß es "Treiber Problem" oder "der Grafikkarte fehlen Funktionalitäten". Gebookmarked hatte ich mir zu dem Thema den Link:*** Forums • View topic - Why is my GPU folding slot failing?[/url]
> 
> Was davon kann ich jetzt schwer einschätzen, aber der Client meint deine Grafikkarte kann etwas, was sie danach nicht erfüllen kann. Deshalb bekommst du Bad Work Unit.
> Bei der GTX 980 lag es wirklich am Treiber. Als ich die neueste Version installiert hatte war der Fehler komplett verschwunden.



ok. ich werde mein System nach Hause nehmen. 145.000 Punkte statt 1678 Punkte sind mir lieber.


----------



## HisN (29. März 2016)

Ich versuche gerade meine Ubuntu mit FAH aufzuhübschen.
Ich hab das (scheinbar verbreitete) Problem, dass ich keine GPUs in die Slots eintragen kann.
Er sagt immer "no GPUs aviable".
Die übliche Lösung dafür ist: Lade Dir von der FHA-Seite die GPUs.txt runter.
Aber mein Browser sagt: Kein gültiges Zertifikat, und selbst wenn ich das überspringe verlangt der Download nach Name und PW ... 
Hab ich natürlich nicht.

Hat jemand zufällig die Datei bei der Hand, oder kann mir sagen wie ich das umgehe? Oder muss ich das bei der V7 überhaupt nicht mehr?

Infos:
Ubuntu 15.04 64Bit
FHA 7.4.4
Nvidia-Treiber 352.63 über die Repository installiert
Neveau-Treiber: Purged
2x Titan X am Start.

Edit: GPUs.txt von Windows aus rüberkopiert (da hab ich ja eine Datei die funktioniert). Kein Erfolg 
Edit: Faltet. Nicht nur das Controlcenter neu starten Alex. DER CLIENT läuft ja im Hintergrund. Und schon wuppts. 1.5 Mio sind angepeilt. Testbetrieb.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wobei .. Fermin_Core? Ob ich da noch was anpassen muss für Maxwell?
Aber das mache ich morgen. Jetzt zu müde .. ab in die Heia.


----------



## Kashura (29. März 2016)

@HisN: leider hab ich null Plan aber die Profis melden sich sicher bald

etwas von der privaten Faltfront: Der Rechner ist jetzt ins Wohnzimmer umgezogen. Sobald ich alles richtig eingestellt habe könnte der eigentlich 24/7 laufen. Die dumme 390 ist mir aber fast zu hungrig dafür was Strom angeht. Neue Polaris im Sommer oder auf die dicken Ende des Jahres warten? Hmmmm


----------



## nonamez78 (29. März 2016)

@HisnN

Das mit dem Zertifikat ist leider Standard bei der Uni. Das scheint ein Multi Server System zu sein, die aber nicht immer gleich auf Stand sind. In dem Fall einfach das Cert ignorieren, die IPs gehören eindeutig zum gleichen Pool, da schläft nur irgend ein Admin .

Der Fehler kann aber auch durch aus am Treiber liegen, mit dem hatte ich auch nur Probleme. 
Probier mal das Repository hier: Graphics Drivers Team in Launchpad

Darüber bekommst du direkt die 364er Treiber, das hat bei mir auch geholfen.


```
sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get install nvidia-364 nvidia-settings
```

Die letzten Zeilen hab ich blind am Mac getippt. Es könnte sein, dass das NV Package anders heisst. Aber vermutlich passt es .


----------



## Amigafan (29. März 2016)

*@HisN*

Wenn Du nur eine Seite vorher gelesen hättest - dort steht in meiner Antwort *der neue Link zur GPUs.txt* und eine gepackte Version derselben zum Download . . . 
Siehe: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...-folding-home-thread-ii-3374.html#post8124204

Zur Ordnerangabe . . . *AMD64/NVIDIAFermi/* . . . 
bzw. *AMD64/ATI/R600/* . . .

Diese Verzeichnisstruktur wurde z. Zt der Fermi-Architektur für nVIDIA bzw. der R600-Architektur von ATI angelegt und seit diesem Zeitpunkt beibehalten.

Der Grund dafür ist ganz einfach:
So spart man sich bei Stanford die permanente Datenänderung der Verzeichnisstrukturen (vor allem auf den eigenen-Servern), welche extrem aufwändig wäre, da für jede neue GPU-Architektur ein zusätzlicher Datenpfad hinzukäme.
Außerdem - diese Verzeichnisstruktur würde sehr schnell unübersichtlich und damit schwer zu handhaben - ganz abgesehen davon, dass in jedem Verzeichnis dieselben GPU-Cores vorhanden wären: für jede GPU-Architektur und jeden Core. eine (macht bei derzeit je 3  "aktuellen" GPU-Architekturen je Hersteller 3 GPU-Cores, zuzüglich eventueller Beta-Cores,  also insgesamt max *18* GPU-Cores - jetzt sind es incl. Beta-Cores max *6*! Bei Systemen, auf denen sowohl AMD- alsa auch nVIDIA-GPU´s falten verdoppelt sich deren Anzahl auf *36* bzw. *12* GPU-Cores (dabei lasse ich Core15 für die noch ätere Vor-Fermi-Architektur bzw. Core16 für AMD unberücksichtigt, um das Chaos nicht noch zu vergrößern )).

Und - um Deine Frage zu beantworten: *Du mußt nichts ändern . . .*


----------



## HisN (29. März 2016)

So isses immer, ich wühle mich durch die Start Beiträge der Howtows und die Lösung ist immer nur ein Klick entfernt 

Jetzt muss ich nur noch den aktuellen Nvidia-Treiber draufbekommen, der ist natürlich nicht im Repository dabei .. und ich hab ein bisschen Muffensausen, dass ich mir die xorg.conf zerhacke wenn ich per Kommandozeile die Treiber draufpacke .. na mal sehen wie das weitergeht. Denn mit dem 352 scheinen die Punkte nicht so zu fließen. Da kann ich glatt unter Windows bleiben. 3h für ein 0x18 anstatt 20 Minuten? *seufz*


----------



## brooker (29. März 2016)

@HisN: den Unterschied durfte ich am WE erleben. Es lohnt sich! *daumen drück*


----------



## HisN (29. März 2016)

*g*
Ich war ja schon stolz auf mich als totaler Linux-Noob innerhalb von ner Stunde ein funktionierendes System mit UEFI-Multiboot hinbekommen zu haben. Aber dann hat mir der Treiber die Oberfläche abgeschossen. Also heute morgen kurz vor der Arbeit wieder neu aufgesetzt, der faltet jetzt erst mal die 10 Stunden die ich weg bin, und jetzt geh ich vorsichtig an die Sache ran. War gestern schon sehr müde.
Wenn nur die Arbeit endlich vorbei wäre^^


----------



## Kashura (29. März 2016)

ich bewundere deinen Mut! Würde den Schritt auch gerne mal wagen da Windows mich immer und immer wieder ärgert. Aber ich bin einfach so faul xD Was haut deine GTX unter Linux an PPD raus jetzt?


----------



## binär-11110110111 (29. März 2016)

Wie oft wird PCGH eigentlich pro Wochen von Außerirdischen angegriffen ? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Immer wieder köstlich. Nun gut, bin wieder drin. 

Damit dieser Post nicht völlig Off-Topic ist: Ich nähere mich nun der 6 Mio. Das war bisher die schnellste Millionen - Hi. 
Habe öfters auch mal nachts gefaltet und den Lüfter meiner 750Ti erfolgreich runtergeregelt. Dieser ist von Werk aus etwas zu laut. Aus 62 Grad sind halt 65-67 geworden. Dafür kann ich in Ruhe schlafen & die GPU tut Gutes.


----------



## HisN (29. März 2016)

Kashura schrieb:


> Aber ich bin einfach so faul xD Was haut deine GTX unter Linux an PPD raus jetzt?



Die beiden Titan X haben unter Windows gestern 1.3 Mio angezeigt.
Unter Linux sieht das im Moment eher mager aus  .. nein. Im Moment zeigt er mir 1.1Mio an.
Aber vielleicht muss ich da einfach noch mal den Brooker anhauen, nicht dass ich mich da nur falsch eingeloggt habe, und deshalb die Punkte nicht fließen^^


----------



## the_leon (29. März 2016)

Bei mir wird sich das mit dem Falten leider aufhören...
Kann wer ne 980 zum Falten brauchen?


----------



## binär-11110110111 (29. März 2016)

the_leon schrieb:


> Bei mir wird sich das mit dem Falten leider aufhören...



Schade, was ist passiert ?


----------



## the_leon (29. März 2016)

Weil es mir die Internet Leitung zerlegt hat.
Es ist seitdem immer die Übertragung von fertigen WUs gestört.
Und das nervt halt extrem.
Deshalb will ich auch die 980 günstig abgeben, dass sie woanders weiterfalten kann und gutes tun.


----------



## HisN (29. März 2016)

Es geht voran.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. März 2016)

@HisN:
Falls es dir eine Hilfestellung ist:
Meine Titan X faltet auch unter Ubuntu 14.04 LTS mit dem 346.96 Treiber und mit OC auf 1432MHz kommen so um die 710kPPD rum.


----------



## HisN (29. März 2016)

Meine beiden laufen auf 1405 ... also sollten sie da in der Nähe ankommen.
Vielleicht sollte ich sie einfach mal in Ruhe lassen. Zur Zeit ist die Anzeige bei 1.2Mio


----------



## Amigafan (29. März 2016)

the_leon schrieb:


> Weil es mir die Internet Leitung zerlegt hat.
> Es ist seitdem immer die Übertragung von fertigen WUs gestört.
> Und das nervt halt extrem.
> Deshalb will ich auch die 980 günstig abgeben, dass sie woanders weiterfalten kann und gutes tun.



Wenn Du damit meinst, dass ein Teil der WU´s beim Upload abbricht und erst nach Anwahl des Collection-Servers die Daten vollständig abliefert - das scheint im Augenblick leider "normal" zu sein - das stelle auch ich immer wieder im Log fest.
Somit ist Deine Leitung nicht "zerschossen" . . .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. März 2016)

HisN schrieb:


> Meine beiden laufen auf 1405 ... also sollten sie da in der Nähe ankommen.
> Vielleicht sollte ich sie einfach mal in Ruhe lassen. Zur Zeit ist die Anzeige bei 1.2Mio


Mach dich nicht verrückt weil es gerade "nur" 1,2Mio sind > zwischen 570kPPD und 968kPPD hab ich schon alles gesehen.


----------



## hanrot (30. März 2016)

Ich hatte in der letzten Woche mehrfach Abbrüche der Uploads bei 8,52% bzw. gar keine Verbindung zu den Servern. Nach einem schnellen Neustart hat sich das aber einfach immer von selbst erledigt.


----------



## Uwe64LE (30. März 2016)

Und wieder mal 100.000 Punkte für die Katz:


Spoiler






> 16:24:01:WU01:FS01:Upload 7.08%
> 16:24:07:WU01:FS01:Upload 15.15%
> 16:24:13:WU01:FS01:Upload 26.68%
> 16:24:19:WU01:FS01:Upload 38.21%
> ...





Damit sind meine Monatsziele den Bach runter gegangen ....
Frust


----------



## XeT (30. März 2016)

Was du machen kannst bist das problem behoben ist: WU merken und wenn du sie siehst löschen. Letztes mal wurde es in 4 Tagen behoben.


----------



## picar81_4711 (30. März 2016)

Endlich laufen meine zwei auch unter Linux, aber noch ohne OC......


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brooker (30. März 2016)

Wenn jetzt noch OC dazukommt. Holla die Waldfee


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. März 2016)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> aber noch ohne OC....


Ob da noch viel OC geht, sind schliesslich jetzt schon 83°C.


----------



## picar81_4711 (30. März 2016)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ob da noch viel OC geht, sind schliesslich jetzt schon 83°C.



Das sind immer um die 83-84 Grad, egal wie warm es im Zimmer ist, nur der Lüfter dreht statt 2000 auf 2600-2800 Umdrehungen pro Minute. Auch mit OC wird es nicht anders......


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. März 2016)

@picar81_4711:
Mir persönlich wäre es schon viel zu viel > halten sie überhaupt den Takt dauerhaft oder takten sie runter?

Ich frage weil meine Titan X hat bei 83°C (als sie noch unter Luft war) sich ordentlich runtergetaktet (-120MHz) um nicht noch wärmer zu werden.

Ich hoffe auch für dich das der Stromverbrauch durchs OC nicht zu sehr ansteigt:
Maxwell + OC + hohe Temperaturen = hoher zusätzlicher Stromverbrauch

Maxwell + OC + niedrige Temperatur = moderater zusätzlicher Stromverbrauch


----------



## binär-11110110111 (31. März 2016)

Die Schmerzgrenze einer Titan X liegt bei 91 Grad.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Irgendwo bei Dir mußt Du also eine (versteckte) Einstellung haben, welche die GPU bei Erreichen einer bestimmten Temperatur oder Wattzahl herunterregelt...


----------



## arcDaniel (31. März 2016)

Die 91°C ist die maximale Temperatur, für welche der GPU-Die spezifiziert wurde. 

Das bedeutet aber keinesfalls dass die GPU mit original Bios, Referenz Board und normalen mitteln überhaupt die Temperatur erreicht. Ich glaube Nvidia (AMD war ein Tippfehler  ) hat die Titan X auf 82°C ausgelegt und taktet dementsprechend runter wenn die Temperatur in diesen Bereich kommt.


Ich hatte jetzt in letzter Zeit etwas Probleme mit meinem System... hatte schon befürchtet, dass sich meine SSD verabschiedet... nach einer kompletten Neuinstallation läuft mein System wieder  Allerdings wird es so langsam Zeit dass Polaris und Zen kommen. Meine Ausbeute der 380X ist doch sehr mager und ich könnte etwas mehr Arbeitsspeicher gebrauchen, aber jetzt noch ddr3 zu kaufen, wäre auch verschwendung, wenn ich für Zen ddr4 benötige...


----------



## FlyingPC (31. März 2016)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Ich glaube AMD hat die Titan X



Die Titan X gibt es doch eigentlich von Nivea oder?


----------



## Kashura (31. März 2016)

FlyingPC schrieb:


> Die Titan X gibt es doch eigentlich von Nivea oder?



Ihr seid beide der Knaller xD Titan X..... hergestellt von AMD oder Nivea? Ein Mysterium der Neuzeit


----------



## binär-11110110111 (31. März 2016)

Kashura schrieb:


> Ihr seid beide der Knaller xD Titan X..... hergestellt von AMD oder Nivea? Ein Mysterium der Neuzeit



Weder noch, eindeutig Matrox !


----------



## Bumblebee (31. März 2016)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ich frage weil meine Titan X hat bei 83°C (als sie noch unter Luft war) sich ordentlich runtergetaktet (-120MHz) um nicht noch wärmer zu werden.



.. was durchaus erstaunlich ist
Die TITAN hatte "by default" eine Grenze von 80° C
Die TITAN *X* wäre für 90° C definiert


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. März 2016)

Für mich ist die Temperaturgrenze inzwischen eh nur noch eine schlechte Erinnerung > seit meinen beiden Wakü-Umbauten krieg ich die Titan X eh nur noch mit extremer Gewalt über die 42°C rüber.


----------



## Kashura (1. April 2016)

so rechner läuft das wochenende erst mal wieder komplett durch. Aber ich hätte so gerne eine sparsame GPU  bin am überlegen ne 980 oder ti zu holen aber mit den anstehenden neuen GPU's wäre das wahrscheinlich ein dummer Zeitpunkt. Seufz


----------



## brooker (1. April 2016)

... hmm kann Deine Bedenken gut verstehen ... aber ... wie immer im Leben: Wer kurzfristig was erreichen will, muss kurzfristig handeln! Denn, wer weiß was nachher mit den neuen Karten ist. Nicht ordentlich verfügbar, zu teuer, zu laut, Treiberprobleme ... . Und wenn die neuen Karte erst raus sind, wird die 390er sicher im Wert nicht steigen. Daher der Tip: 390er ohne Eile verkaufen und parallel ne 980Ti für um 600€ besorgen. Evtl. gibt es ja die eine oder andere Aktion. Bspw. EVGA hat doch gerade cashback ... evtl. geht da was. In der Bucht gibt es 2-3 Händler die reparierte Karten verkaufen: repa-schnäppchen, computer berlin ... der fällt mir gerade nicht ein.


----------



## Ion (1. April 2016)

Kashura schrieb:


> so rechner läuft das wochenende erst mal wieder komplett durch. Aber ich hätte so gerne eine sparsame GPU  bin am überlegen ne 980 oder ti zu holen aber mit den anstehenden neuen GPU's wäre das wahrscheinlich ein dummer Zeitpunkt. Seufz



Eine 980Ti ist auch nicht sparsam 
Selbst die 980 nicht. Und jep, ist mitunter der schlechteste Zeitpunkt den man sich aussuchen könnte.

Tipp: Einfach das Powertarget reduzieren --> schon hast du eine "sparsame" Karte.


----------



## Kashura (1. April 2016)

Ion schrieb:


> Eine 980Ti ist auch nicht sparsam
> Selbst die 980 nicht. Und jep, ist mitunter der schlechteste Zeitpunkt den man sich aussuchen könnte.
> 
> Tipp: Einfach das Powertarget reduzieren --> schon hast du eine "sparsame" Karte.



Was ist denn der genaue Unterschied in Watt zwischen einer 390 und einer 980 ti? Das Internet ist voller unterschiedlicher Angaben und selbst Endverbraucher scheinen alle etwas anderes zu sagen :S


----------



## Ion (1. April 2016)

Das ist von Karte zu Karte unterschiedlich, das ist ja das Problem 
AMD gibt eine TDP von 275W, Nvidia eine von 250W an. Auf mehr kannst du dich ohne exakte Messungen (die für den Normalsterblichen unmöglich sind) nicht verlassen. Karte X ist nicht automatisch sparsamer als Karte Y.

Um den Bezug zum Falten herzustellen:
Ich persönlich betreibe meine 780Ti, welche ähnlich "sparsam" wie eine R390 und 980Ti ist, beim Falten nur mit 60% ihrer maximalen Leistung. Das sind 1006MHz bei 1.037V. Damit braucht die Karte nur ~170W.


----------



## brooker (1. April 2016)

... ganz so einfach ist das nicht: die AMD verbraucht bei Folden schon mehr als eine 980Ti und wirft dabei noch nicht mal die Hälfte der Falt-Leistung einer 980Ti ab. Das ist das Thema! 
Eine 980Ti wird bei Folden ungefähr 220W - genaue Werte müsste ich hier im Forum schauen - , je nach OC, verbrauchen und wirft dann aber auch zwischen 500-750K PPDs ab.


----------



## Ion (1. April 2016)

Gibts denn da eine Übersicht welche Karte die meisten Punkte pro Watt faltet? Würde mich ja schon mal interessieren.


----------



## brooker (1. April 2016)

... klar gibt es das: Übersicht - "Leistungswerte eines ECO-FALTER's"  - http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...ersicht-leistungswerte-eines-eco-falters.html

Da ist nur die 980Ti nicht mit drin, weil diese nicht zum Eco-Falter passt.


----------



## Kashura (1. April 2016)

mit 0x17er WU's macht dir ne 390 grad mal 200k ppd (0x21 = 250k circa). Das ist im Verhältnis halt echt gar nix. Zum Spielen komm ich eh kaum von daher wäre bei einer neuen GPU die Faltleistung Priorität Nummer 1. 

BTW: macht das olle E8 ne TI überhaupt noch mit?


----------



## brooker (1. April 2016)

... E8 680W und 980Ti, kein Problem. Da kannst sogar zwei ranhängen


----------



## XeT (1. April 2016)

beim falten wird es nicht so schlimm sein da du dauerhaft Leistung ziehst. Fürs zocken eher nicht da dort die Last extrem schnell wechselt.  Ich kann dir gerne mal die Werte von 980/ti r9nano bei Windows 10 geben.- Derzeit zieht mein System (siehe sig) 280-300 Watt bei 700k ppd im schnitt aus der dose. Powertarget ist soweit unten wie es geht.


----------



## HisN (1. April 2016)

http://abload.de/img/leistung_dual_980ti_s79jab.jpg
Zwei Zotac AMP Extreme beim zocken


----------



## mattinator (1. April 2016)

HisN schrieb:


> http://abload.de/img/leistung_dual_980ti_s79jab.jpg
> Zwei Zotac AMP Extreme beim zocken


 Da fängt der Stromzähler ja an zu fliegen.


----------



## HisN (1. April 2016)

Beim Folden sieht das leider sehr ähnlich aus 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brooker (1. April 2016)

Tobias_Ke schrieb:


> Habe nun meine MSI GTX 960 4G in Betrieb genommen. Läuft auch alles super, aber mein E8400 @ 3Ghz läuft auf 100%. Ist das normal? Es faltet nur die GPU.



Was hast Du für eine WU am Laufen? 0x18 oder 0x21?


----------



## Tobias_Ke (1. April 2016)

Ich hab das Problem gefunden. Lag nicht am Falten, war nur zufällig das Windows Update im Svchost Prozess. Habs beendet und bin jetzt bei <60% Auslastung. Und ich dachte schon ich muss nun doch das ganze System updaten. Aber jetzt läufts ja erstmal rund. Werd noch bisschen probieren die CPU zu undervolten, damits noch effizienter wird.

BTW: Ich dachte ein 7 Jahre altes System mit ner gebrauchten effizienten Karte aufrüsten fällt unter die Kategorie "Eco"


----------



## brooker (1. April 2016)

...  da hast Du schon ein bisschen Recht. Btw, schön das Du dabei bist! 
Ist das ein Dauerfalter?


----------



## Tobias_Ke (2. April 2016)

Er wird falten wenn, die Sonne scheint  Hab meinen Falternamen übrigens in Tobias_Ke4PCGH geändert.


----------



## brooker (2. April 2016)

... Du faltest mit PV Strom? Wie steuerst du das?


----------



## Tobias_Ke (2. April 2016)

Bislang manuell. Ich schalt einfach den Rechner morgens an, wenn die Sonne scheint. Werd mir noch ein kleines Programm suchen, dass das Faltprogramm halt so um 8 startet und nachmittags bin ich ja dann zu Hause um den Rechner auszuschalten wenn die Sonne nachlässt.


----------



## brooker (2. April 2016)

Ich schalte den Rechner per Bios ein und hab von Matti ein Programm das zu gewünschter Uhrzeit die laufende WU finished. Sprich Automatik; )


----------



## Kashura (2. April 2016)

wenn ich die zwei titan x von HisN sehe bekomm ich feuchte Augen Super das immer wieder neue Leute dazu kommen. Ich werd mich langsam ans verticken von alter Hardware machen und dann mal ne neue GPU holen

edit: folgendes steht zur wahl

MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G, GeForce GTX 980 Ti, 6GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (V323-001R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Palit GeForce GTX 980 Ti Super Jetstream, 6GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (NE5X98TH15JBJ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti Superclocked ACX 2.0+, 6GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (06G-P4-4993-KR) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

tendiere momentan zur MSI da dort wohl eine geringere Leistungsaufnahme ist? Laut pcgh 204 watt


----------



## brooker (2. April 2016)

Wegen Garantie würde ich EVGA empfehlen. Sonst, wenn Dir das egal ist, die MSI.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (3. April 2016)

Kashura schrieb:


> so rechner läuft das wochenende erst mal wieder komplett durch. Aber ich hätte so gerne eine sparsame GPU  bin am überlegen ne 980 oder ti zu holen aber mit den anstehenden neuen GPU's wäre das wahrscheinlich ein dummer Zeitpunkt. Seufz





Ion schrieb:


> Eine 980Ti ist auch nicht sparsam
> Selbst die 980 nicht. Und jep, ist mitunter der schlechteste Zeitpunkt den man sich aussuchen könnte.
> 
> Tipp: Einfach das Powertarget reduzieren --> schon hast du eine "sparsame" Karte.



Dem habe ich nichts mehr, außer meinen Senf hin zuzugeben ^^
Hier mal ein kleines Bild, welche ich nicht erklären muss ... Denn genau wie ION sagt, mache ich das seit dem ich die 980Ti habe



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Stromverbrauch am Schätzeisen ... ca 190Watt



Kashura schrieb:


> wenn ich die zwei titan x von HisN sehe bekomm ich feuchte Augen Super das immer wieder neue Leute dazu kommen. Ich werd mich langsam ans verticken von alter Hardware machen und dann mal ne neue GPU holen
> 
> edit: folgendes steht zur wahl
> 
> ...



Bei HisN´s Hardware bekomm ich schon seit Jahren feuchte Augen  Aber das nur mal am Rande ...

Wühle dich mal ein wenig durch den GTX980Ti Sammler im HW-Luxx ... Dort stehen viele nützliche Informationen über die ganzen 980Ti Karten drinne


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (3. April 2016)

nur mal so aus neugier wiviel leistet eine GT430 so ungefähr? Habe hier 2 davon rumliegen und überlege sie einfach so nebenbei mitlaufen zu lassen (falls es sich lohnt..).
Hätte auch noch ne 8800GTS und ne GTX260 aber die ziehen vermutlich in Relation zu viel Strom oder?


----------



## Kashura (3. April 2016)

KlawWarYoshi schrieb:


> nur mal so aus neugier wiviel leistet eine GT430 so ungefähr? Habe hier 2 davon rumliegen und überlege sie einfach so nebenbei mitlaufen zu lassen (falls es sich lohnt..).
> Hätte auch noch ne 8800GTS und ne GTX260 aber die ziehen vermutlich in Relation zu viel Strom oder?



ich glaub die bekommen gar keine WU's mehr


----------



## brooker (3. April 2016)

Kashura schrieb:


> ich glaub die bekommen gar keine WU's mehr



Genau so ist es.


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (3. April 2016)

ok, damit habe ich nicht gerechnet..


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. April 2016)

Das die 8800GTS und die GTX260 keine WUs mehr bekommen ist klar.

Die GT430 müsste noch welche bekommen, aber unter uns:
Erspar dir das Trauerspiel > ich wäre schon erstaunt wen die PPD überhaupt 4-stellig werden.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (4. April 2016)

Also: (M)eine GT430 ist etwa gleichzusetzen mit (m)einer neueren GT610. Mit beiden habe ich mal spaßeshalber im Herbst 2015 gefaltet. Stanford hat mir meist eine x18 GPU-WU gesendet; Faltdauer je nach Komplexität ca. 4-7  volle Tage (24h) bei stark schwankenden 1500 bis 3850 PPD.

Bei passiv gekühlten Karten dennoch auf eine leichte Luftkühlung setzen, da die GPU-Temperatur rasch auf gut +95 Grad ansteigen kann; auch wenn Passivkarten auf +110 Grad ausgelegt sind.

Lohnt es sich ? Nun ja, wenn die Karten nur ungenutzt rumgammeln, ja - weil meiner Meinung nach die WU im Vordergrund stehen sollte und nicht die Punkte.

Eine 8800GTS und ne GTX260 ziehen auch für meinen Geschmack viel zu viel Strom - da ist die GT430 mit ihren 49 Watt eindeutig die bessere Wahl !


----------



## Kashura (4. April 2016)

so leute hab mir die 980 ti von MSI bestellt. Lautstärke ist nicht so wichtig und wenn sie zu warm wird mach ich einfach den Deckel auf xD Mal sehen was die gute dann so erfaltet sobald sie da ist. Ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden


----------



## HisN (4. April 2016)

Endlich stimmen die Punkte 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (4. April 2016)

HisN schrieb:


> Endlich stimmen die Punkte
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Angeber 

Jo, bei 0x21 WU´s kommen richtig gut Punkte bei rum


----------



## Kashura (5. April 2016)

die ti wurde verschickt  in 1 - 2 Tagen gehts richtig los bei mir 

edit: und das ist der 1000ste Beitrag hahaha


----------



## picar81_4711 (5. April 2016)

Ja, da geht was weiter. Hab jetzt meine zwei GTX 980 Ti unter Linux um 150 bis 200 MHZ übertaktet. Die Temp bleibt konstant bei 83 Grad aber die PPD steigen schön über 1 Mio. an.  Bei einem Project sank die TPF von 1min14sek auf 1min4sek. Echt krass was in den Karten steckt. Hast eine gute Wahl getroffen Kashura! Meine zwei GTX 970 habe ich für zusammengerechnet 550 Euro noch verkaufen können.


----------



## nonamez78 (6. April 2016)

@picar

mit welcher CPU befeuerst du die Karten? Bei mir riegelt ein CPU Kern eine leicht untertaktete GTX 980 schon ab. Das stört mich durch den gesparten Strom weniger, dennoch wäre es in dem Fall nicht drin eine übertaktete 980 voll auszufahren.
Was die 83°C angeht bin ich für 24/7 äußerst skeptisch. Als eine Art Benchmark mag das gehen, aber mir sind die 50-55°C der 980 schon zuviel, daher kommt in ein paar Tagen eine Wasserkühlung drauf. Die ganzen Komponenten werden unnötig warm, was wiederum in einem höheren Stromverbrauch endet (Halbleiter = geringerer Widerstand bei höherer Temperatur = mehr Stromaufnahme bei gleicher Leistung).


----------



## Kashura (6. April 2016)

laut Sendungsverfolgung wartet daheim eine 980 ti auf mich 

btw: muss ich beim Wechsel von AMD auf Nvidia im F@H Client irgendwas beachten? Was ist wenn ich eine WU pausiere die es für Nvidia Nutzer nicht gibt und mit der 980 ti weiter falte? xD Treiberempfehlung momentan?


----------



## brooker (6. April 2016)

... jede nicht abgeschlossene und vermutlich auch nicht gesendete WU wird verloren gehen. Treiberempfehlung: 364.12


----------



## picar81_4711 (6. April 2016)

nonamez78 schrieb:


> @picar
> 
> mit welcher CPU befeuerst du die Karten? Bei mir riegelt ein CPU Kern eine leicht untertaktete GTX 980 schon ab. Das stört mich durch den gesparten Strom weniger, dennoch wäre es in dem Fall nicht drin eine übertaktete 980 voll auszufahren.
> Was die 83°C angeht bin ich für 24/7 äußerst skeptisch. Als eine Art Benchmark mag das gehen, aber mir sind die 50-55°C der 980 schon zuviel........



Ich betreibe die gtx980ti mit einem intel 980x mit 4,2ghz. Ich finde dass unter Linux die Cpu um einiges weniger bremst als im Windows. Aber auch im Windows kann ich gut mit neueren Generationen mithalten, wenn man die Benchs anschaut. Auch die etwas jüngere Sandybridge holt nicht mehr raus.....hab es selbst getestet. Flaschenhals ist vielleicht nicht bei der Cpu.....


----------



## Kashura (6. April 2016)

echt der kaputte über den sich alle beschweren? hätte jetzt den 362 genommen


----------



## HisN (6. April 2016)

Es beschwehrt sich nur ein kleiner Teil .. und das eigentlich bei jedem Treiber^^


----------



## Kashura (6. April 2016)

na dann probier ich den doch mal  hoffentlich bekomm ich die 390 wieder aus dem Gehäuse raus xD Das war nicht leicht bei der Größe die da rein zu bekommen


----------



## nonamez78 (6. April 2016)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Ich betreibe die gtx980ti mit einem intel 980x mit 4,2ghz. Ich finde dass unter Linux die Cpu um einiges weniger bremst als im Windows. Aber auch im Windows kann ich gut mit neueren Generationen mithalten, wenn man die Benchs anschaut. Auch die etwas jüngere Sandybridge holt nicht mehr raus.....hab es selbst getestet. Flaschenhals ist vielleicht nicht bei der Cpu.....



Windows habe ich nach den ersten Versuchen direkt aus der Ideenliste geworfen . Da in dem Rechner auch noch ein LTO-4 Streamer für Backups steckt war Linux die einzige funktionale Entscheidung. Als CPU wird ab Morgen eine i5-6600 laufen. Das sind zur aktuellen i5-6400 CPU 600 MHz mehr Boost Takt, vielleicht bringt das noch etwas (3,3 zu 3,9 GHz). Unter Windows scheint der Service übrigens 2 Kerne nutzen zu können, zumindest belegt der Prozess diese. Der Linux Client hingegen blockiert immer nur einen.


----------



## brooker (6. April 2016)

Wenn 2 Threads pro WU angesprochen werden müsste es eine 0x21er WU sein. 0x18er arbeiten nur mit einem Thread.


----------



## nonamez78 (6. April 2016)

Darauf hatte ich noch gar nicht geachtet, aber es scheint dann zu stimmen. Mein Gaming Rechner faltet gerade eine 0x21, mein Backup/Falt Rechner eine 0x18. Laut Log kriegt er auch wirklich nie eine 0x21, dafür Massen an 0x18ern.


----------



## Muschkote (6. April 2016)

brooker schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn 2 Threads pro WU angesprochen werden müsste es eine 0x21er WU sein. 0x18er arbeiten nur mit einem Thread.



Kann ich nicht bestätigen, bei mir werden immer alle Threads genutzt, egal welche WU kommt. (Win 8.1)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kashura (6. April 2016)

msi ist drin und läuft. Asic 76,7 %. Heaven Benchmark lief wunderbar. PPD bei 0x18 = 537344. Ist der Wert ok?


----------



## nonamez78 (6. April 2016)

Muschkote schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht bestätigen, bei mir werden immer alle Threads genutzt, egal welche WU kommt. (Win 8.1)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das hab ich ja noch nie gesehen. Ich lasse zwar f@h nur unter Linux laufen (außer auf meinem Gaming Rechner), aber die Runtimes sollten ja technisch ähnlich sein. Das sieht ja wirklich nach einer quasi idealen Verteilung über alle Kerne aus. Die Grafikkarte hat dann vermutlich 100% Last, richtig?

Offtopic: sitzt auf dem Moped wenigstens ein hübsches Mädel drauf ?


----------



## HisN (6. April 2016)

Kashura schrieb:


> msi ist drin und läuft. Asic 76,7 %. Heaven Benchmark lief wunderbar. PPD bei 0x18 = 537344. Ist der Wert ok?



Mir gefällt er


----------



## picar81_4711 (6. April 2016)

nonamez78 schrieb:


> .........
> 
> Offtopic: sitzt auf dem Moped wenigstens ein hübsches Mädel drauf ?





.....so nebenbei, mein 1700ster Beitrag.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (6. April 2016)

Mal ne kurze Frage:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was bedeutet hier der Wert: 23,774 ?

Dieser Wert steht bei vielen Usern, aber nicht bei allen.


----------



## ProfBoom (6. April 2016)

Das sind die Punkte, die du demjenigen User pro Tag näherkommst.
Da du 23.774 PPD machst und die User 0 ist die Differenz eben 23.774.
Diejenigen, die dort einen anderen Wert haben, sind noch aktiv am falten und veringern dadurch die Differenz. Negativ heißt, der Abstand wird größer.


----------



## Muschkote (6. April 2016)

nonamez78 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Grafikkarte hat dann vermutlich 100% Last, richtig?


nein, schwankt zwischen 92-95%



> sitzt auf dem Moped wenigstens ein hübsches Mädel drauf ?


nein, hoffentlich ich selbst in 10 Tagen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. April 2016)

Muschkote schrieb:


> nein, hoffentlich ich selbst in 10 Tagen.


Mein Frau ist ein hübsches Mädel, aber ihr wie auch mir wäre die Maschine ne deutliche Nummer zu klein > mein Sixpack lässt grüssen (grosse Tagestouren von 300km und mehr sind unser Ding ). 

Wünsche dir viel Spass mit deiner KTM.


----------



## brooker (6. April 2016)

@muschkote: ich muss dich leider enttäuschen. 0x18 ist nach wie vor Single core,  0x21er ist mittlerweile dual core.  Amigafan hat es von der Basis bestätigt. Erst die kommenden 0x22 usw. werden multicoreing mitbringen.


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (6. April 2016)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Lohnt es sich ? Nun ja, wenn die Karten nur ungenutzt rumgammeln, ja - weil meiner Meinung nach die WU im Vordergrund stehen sollte und nicht die Punkte.



jap sie "gammeln" nur rum und sind derer insgesamt schon 3 
nur weiß ich nicht ob ich genügend freie Plätzen zur Verfügung hab, die Tage mal schauen.


----------



## Kashura (7. April 2016)

Kashura schrieb:


> msi ist drin und läuft. Asic 76,7 %. Heaven Benchmark lief wunderbar. PPD bei 0x18 = 537344. Ist der Wert ok?



bei 0x21 WU's macht die Ti kaum mehr Punkte als bei den 0x18. Daher habe ich heute morgen mal advanced als setting raus genommen. Jetzt dürfte ich nur noch 0x18 bekommen oder? Die 0x21 lassen meine CPU ganz schon aufjodeln und mit dem Stock Kühler hört sich das gar nicht mal so gut an xD Auslastung liegt zwar nur bei 15-20% aber vermittelt kein gutes gefühl die Sache


----------



## XeT (7. April 2016)

Lufterkürve anpassen. Den 1231 hatte ich mit stockkühler bis zu spielen leise bekommen. Nur Prime wollte es lauter


----------



## alexk94 (7. April 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> @muschkote: ich muss dich leider enttäuschen. 0x18 ist nach wie vor Single core,  0x21er ist mittlerweile dual core.  Amigafan hat es von der Basis bestätigt. Erst die kommenden 0x22 usw. werden multicoreing mitbringen.



Wann werden die 0x22  so ungefähr kommen?  

Ich weiß manchmal nicht, wie ich mich fühlen soll, wenn ich die Punkte anderer hier sehe. Habe nur 145.000 Punkte täglich, aber besser als nichts, man hilf ja der Medizin und der Wissenschaft.  Und wie ist das geregelt, wenn das Team "die" eine WU , die z,B, HIV endlich zu 100% heilbar macht, gefaltet hat. Werden wir da als Team überhaupt  in irgend einer Weise erwähnt?


----------



## Bumblebee (7. April 2016)

alexk94 schrieb:


> Wann werden die 0x22  so ungefähr kommen?
> 
> Ich weiß manchmal nicht, wie ich mich fühlen soll, wenn ich die Punkte anderer hier sehe. Habe nur 145.000 Punkte täglich, aber besser als nichts, man hilf ja der Medizin und der Wissenschaft.  Und wie ist das geregelt, wenn das Team "die" eine WU , die z,B, HIV endlich zu 100% heilbar macht, gefaltet hat. Werden wir da als Team überhaupt  in irgend einer Weise erwähnt?



Fühl dich gut; du tust was Gutes und Wichtiges
Etwas was der Allgemeinheit etwas bringt 

Ein Team wird nie "die eine" WU fertigfalten - und nein, eine Erwähnung (auch in wissenschaftlichen Papieren) ist nicht möglich


----------



## binär-11110110111 (7. April 2016)

Das Folding@home Projekt hat bereits einige Auszeichnungen erhalten; im August 2007 bekam es das Rechenkraft Gütesiegel. Mit 5 von 5 möglichen Punkten gilt es als absolut empfehlenswert. Weiteres ist hier nachzulesen:

Folding@home – Rechenkraft

F@H ist Anonymous gar nicht so unähnlich. Wir alle sind eine Legion. Ohne diese Legion stände die Medizin heute nicht dort, wo sie ist. Jeder trägt das dazu bei, was er/ sie kann. Die Idee, der Gedanke, der Wunsch Gutes zu tun zählt. Nicht mehr, aber auch nicht weniger.


----------



## alexk94 (7. April 2016)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Fühl dich gut; du tust was Gutes und Wichtiges
> Etwas was der Allgemeinheit etwas bringt
> 
> Ein Team wird nie "die eine" WU fertigfalten - und nein, eine Erwähnung (auch in wissenschaftlichen Papieren) ist nicht möglich



OK, danke. Mal sehen wie Punkteausbeute bei den neuen Grafikkarten aussieht.


----------



## brooker (7. April 2016)

@alexk94: alles super, jeder was er kann und möchte!  145k PPDs sind doch super  ... das wären in einem Jahr respektable 53 Mio PPDs


----------



## ProfBoom (7. April 2016)

Es gibt noch genug Leute, die über 145.000 PPD froh wären.
Wenn du mal hier schaust, wirst du sehen, dass du in den TOP30 von 150 bist.


----------



## picar81_4711 (7. April 2016)

Boah. Hab grad unter Ubuntu 12.04 LTS neue Updates(System) aktualisiert, jetzt ist der Nvidia-Treiber wieder weg. Ich installiere doch nciht immer den Treiber neu, wenn ich das System aktualisiere....


----------



## Kashura (7. April 2016)

Kashura schrieb:


> bei 0x21 WU's macht die Ti kaum mehr Punkte als bei den 0x18. Daher habe ich heute morgen mal advanced als setting raus genommen. Jetzt dürfte ich nur noch 0x18 bekommen oder? Die 0x21 lassen meine CPU ganz schon aufjodeln und mit dem Stock Kühler hört sich das gar nicht mal so gut an xD Auslastung liegt zwar nur bei 15-20% aber vermittelt kein gutes gefühl die Sache



kann mir das jemand bestätigen? Habe ein ungutes Gefühl da ich auf der Arbeit bin und keine Punkte rein kommen xD


----------



## alexk94 (7. April 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> @alexk94: alles super, jeder was er kann und möchte!  145k PPDs sind doch super  ... das wären in einem Jahr respektable 53 Mio PPDs



145.000 täglich wären theoretisch drinnen. Aber mein PC läuft nur 16 h, weil ich im selbem Raum schlafe. Ich hole mir dann den kleinsten Polaris und lasse denn 24/7 laufen. Ich hoffe, das ich die selbe Punkteausbeute wie bei meiner 380 habe und das ganze mit ca. 60 Watt sowie lautlos.


----------



## brooker (7. April 2016)

@alex94: das hört sich nach einem guten Plan an. Hey und wenn es weniger ist, ist es halt so. Gut schlafen usw. ist wichtiger!

@Kashura: hast vermutlich ne große WU erwischt an der die GPU noch kaut. Grundsätzlich kann da nichts kaputt gehen. Mach Dir keine Sorgen. Alles wird gut!


----------



## brooker (7. April 2016)

@picar81_4711: warum aktualisierst Du immer das System. Kennst doch die Regel: dont touch a running system! Nun haste den Salat


----------



## Kashura (7. April 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> @Kashura: hast vermutlich ne große WU erwischt an der die GPU noch kaut. Grundsätzlich kann da nichts kaputt gehen. Mach Dir keine Sorgen. Alles wird gut!



ich wollte nur kurz wissen ob die 0x21er WU's nicht mehr kommen wenn das Advanced Setting draußen ist?


----------



## binär-11110110111 (7. April 2016)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Boah. Hab grad unter Ubuntu 12.04 LTS neue Updates(System) aktualisiert, jetzt ist der Nvidia-Treiber wieder weg. Ich installiere doch nciht immer den Treiber neu, wenn ich das System aktualisiere....



Am 21.04.2016 kommt Ubuntu Xenial Xerus 16.04 LTS (bis April 2021) auf den Markt ... 
Gut, 3-4 Wochen nach dem Release werde ich noch warten um ggf. Fehler abzuwarten, aber dann ... 

Ich versuche ja immer noch von Windows wegzukommen. 

Edit: Habe jetzt experimentell meine GT 740 mit dazu genommen; mal abwarten, was mein System dazu sagt ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...


----------



## lunaticx (7. April 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> @picar81_4711: warum aktualisierst Du immer das System. Kennst doch die Regel: dont touch a running system! Nun haste den Salat



Naja wo er allerdings Recht hat ... 
Ich bin auch ein wenig am Testen mit Linux ... und Linux + Nvidia Treiber ... ist ne Kunst und Geschichte für sich ... *sigh*


----------



## XeT (7. April 2016)

Kashura schrieb:


> ich wollte nur kurz wissen ob die 0x21er WU's nicht mehr kommen wenn das Advanced Setting draußen ist?



Du bekommst beides. Nicht jede 21er wu ist advanced gestellt. Also bei mir wechselt es aber mehr 18er als den rest.

Btw wenn wir si weiter machen haben wir in 30Jahren team russia überholt.

Was die rechenleistung angeht: Mit dem Falten erreichen wir die leistung eines supercomputer. So einen hat stanford sogar. Könnte man nicht auch mit dem rechnen oder liegt es am aufbau der supercomputer und dir art der WUs das man es so machen muss?


----------



## Kashura (7. April 2016)

XeT schrieb:


> Du bekommst beides. Nicht jede 21er wu ist advanced gestellt. Also bei mir wechselt es aber mehr 18er als den rest.



mist dann müsst ich dem sandy langsam mal ein anderen Kühler verpassen -.- Empfehlungen für was kleines was auch ein dummer fünf jähriger montieren könnte?


----------



## picar81_4711 (7. April 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> @picar81_4711: warum aktualisierst Du immer das System. Kennst doch die Regel: dont touch a running system! Nun haste den Salat


Hab vorher ein Image vom Ubuntu gemacht, wäre ja nicht das erste mal das sowas passiert......jetzt läuft es wieder.....

Bzgl. Core18 vs Core21 WUs: Die 21er machen teilweise bis 700K PPD, aber sind auch länger/größer....wogegen die 18er bis gute 500K PPD machen. Gibt aber auch solche und solche......die Mischung machts.....alles wird berechnet.


----------



## Kashura (7. April 2016)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Bzgl. Core18 vs Core21 WUs: Die 21er machen teilweise bis 700K PPD, aber sind auch länger/größer....wogegen die 18er bis gute 500K PPD machen. Gibt aber auch solche und solche......die Mischung machts.....alles wird berechnet.



Der Mix wäre mir im Prinzip egal nur ist der Sandy @ Stock Kühler bei 20% Auslastung lauter als die GPU beim Falten


----------



## Mr.Knister (7. April 2016)

XeT schrieb:


> Was die rechenleistung angeht: Mit dem Falten erreichen wir die leistung eines supercomputer. So einen hat stanford sogar. Könnte man nicht auch mit dem rechnen oder liegt es am aufbau der supercomputer und dir art der WUs das man es so machen muss?



Dann könnte aber niemand anders den benutzen. Solche Rechner sind ja i.d.R. ständig von unterschiedlichen Gruppen mit Arbeit belegt. Also bräuchte Stanford einen zweiten Rechner, der ist vllt nicht im Budget.


----------



## picar81_4711 (7. April 2016)

Zur Auswetung aller gefaltenen Projekte ist auch ein Supercomputer nötig....


----------



## binär-11110110111 (7. April 2016)

Mit verteilten Systemen kann eine echte Nebenläufigkeit realisiert werden; das heißt, daß mehrere Berechnungen, Anweisungen oder Befehle gleichzeitig ausführen ausgeführt werden können. Darüber hinaus ist ein verteiltes System in der Regel auch besser skalierbar als ein einzelner Computer, da man auf einfache Art und Weise durch Hinzufügen weiterer Rechner die Leistungsfähigkeit erhöhen kann.

Außerdem werden verteilte Systeme zur Erhöhung der Ausfallsicherheit benutzt, indem bestimmte Funktionalitäten von mehreren Rechnern angeboten werden (Redundanz), so dass beim Ausfall eines Rechners die gleiche Funktionalität von einem weiteren Rechner angeboten wird.

In vielen Fällen gibt es auch wirtschaftliche Gründe, um preisgünstige Rechner zu vernetzen, statt einen teuren Supercomputer anzuschaffen.

Stanford hat somit die Möglichkeit, sich "kostengünstig" ganz auf die Entwicklung und Auswertung der Projekte zu konzentrieren; auch die (finanziellen) Ressourcen zur Erhaltung des Hauptservers sind somit gesichert.


----------



## Muschkote (7. April 2016)

@brooker
Soll das dann heißen, dass mein Taskmanager Mist anzeigt?
Für mich ist Fakt, dass meine CPU zu etwa 20% ausgelastet wird und das recht gleichmäßig verteilt auf 8 Threads egal bei welcher WU.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (7. April 2016)

Muschkote schrieb:


> @brooker
> Soll das dann heißen, dass mein Taskmanager Mist anzeigt?
> Für mich ist Fakt, dass meine CPU zu etwa 20% ausgelastet wird und das recht gleichmäßig verteilt auf 8 Threads egal bei welcher WU.



Also bei mir kneten derzeit (Win 7 x64) beide GPUs je eine 0x18-WU & die Auslastung ist auf alle 4 Kerne meiner i5-4570 verteilt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Einstellungen: Alles auf Auto (-1).

Nur unter Ubuntu ist wechselnd immer nur EIN Kern zu 100% ausgelastet.


----------



## HisN (7. April 2016)

Das was im Taskmanager zu sehen ist: Multitasking
Das OS unterbricht die Arbeit eines Programmes, macht etwas anderes, setzt dann die Arbeit fort. Und dabei wird der Kern gewechselt. Das ist es was ihr seht.


----------



## mattinator (7. April 2016)

Und das ist vom Scheduling des aktuellen Kernels abhängig. Unter Linux wechselt das auch innherhalb einer Version mehrfach, wenn man es mitmacht, unter Windows meistens nur zwischen den Versionen. Dass im Windows 8.1 das Scheduling z.T. merkbar anders als im Windows 7, glaube ich schon mehrfach gelesen zu haben.


----------



## nonamez78 (7. April 2016)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Am 21.04.2016 kommt Ubuntu Xenial Xerus 16.04 LTS (bis April 2021) auf den Markt ...
> Gut, 3-4 Wochen nach dem Release werde ich noch warten um ggf. Fehler abzuwarten, aber dann ...



Bei mir läuft Xenial seit Anfang Februar auf einer Linux Workstation (eigentlich der von mir am meisten genutzte Rechner). Absolut keine Probleme bisher. Ich bin eigentlich kein Freund von Pre Releases, aber da der Rechner zu dem Zeitpunkt brandneu war, musste sowieso etwas neues drauf .

Du musst dich auch ein bisschen vom Windows (Spiele) Denken verabschieden. Ein Linux Release reift in seiner Produktions Phase anders als im Windows Sektor. Es wird nicht jedes Mal alles neu geschrieben, sondern es kommen wenige, oft gravierende, Änderungen hinzu. Der Rest bleibt gleich, oder wird auf neue Versionen hochgeschoben, die der jeweilige Entwickler seit dem letzten Milestone freigegeben hat. Die Gefahr da wirklich komplett daneben zu greifen ist deutlich geringer als z.B. bei einem Spiel, welches sich noch in der Entwicklung befindet.


----------



## XeT (7. April 2016)

Kashura schrieb:


> mist dann müsst ich dem sandy langsam mal ein anderen Kühler verpassen -.- Empfehlungen für was kleines was auch ein dummer fünf jähriger montieren könnte?



Thermalright True Spirit 90 M Rev. A (100700548) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Einer der besten seiner größe und lässt selbst meine 1231 in prime nicht überhitzen.


----------



## nonamez78 (7. April 2016)

Hallo,

am 24.03. habe ich eine GTX 980 in Betrieb genommen. Gepostet habe ich an der Stelle hier "bis zu 470.000 ppd". Ein Screenshot zeigt 404.000 ppd nachdem ich das BIOS modifiziert habe (Voltage gesenkt). Im Laufe der Zeit habe ich schon gemerkt, dass meine umgesetzten Punkte pro Tage langsam fallen.

Heute wurde CPU und GPU getauscht (CPU 600 MHz mehr Turbo, GPU identisch, aber anderer Hersteller). Die CPU rennt nun wieder auf 100%. Meine erste Idee war damit, dass die GPU mehr belastet werden kann, da die CPU schneller ist. Resultat ist aber das Gegenteil: ich komme auf ca. 320.000 ppd, Tendenz fallend.

Leider habe ich versäumt heute morgen vor dem Umbau noch nach den alten Daten zu gucken, aber es wirkt mir fast so, also ob die umgesetzten Punkte generell täglich leicht weniger werden.

Hat Jemand sowas schon mal beobachtet? Bis auf die Ubuntu System Updates (bei welchen auch ein Update des 364er NV Treiber dabei war), hat sich nichts geändert. Die neue Hardware ist eher performanter als langsamer. Für mich ergibt das keinen rechten Sinn.


----------



## brooker (7. April 2016)

Kashura schrieb:


> ich wollte nur kurz wissen ob die 0x21er WU's nicht mehr kommen wenn das Advanced Setting draußen ist?


Das "advanced" bedeutet nur, dass Du WUs mit dem entsprechenden Status erlaubst. Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, aber ich meine, dass dort so eine Art beta-WUs drin sind. Amigafan kann das konkret beantworten. Auf jeden Fall bekommst Du auch ohne Advanced 0x21er WUs.


----------



## brooker (7. April 2016)

@nonamez78: hmm, dass sollte man weiter beobachten. Die WUs spielen eine Rolle. Schaue Doch mal im HFM und vergleiche die TPFs identischer WUs. Wenn die auseinander gehen, könnte mit dem System was sein. Wieviel Platz ist noch auf der SSD frei?  Evtl wird die immer voller und die Performance lässt nach, oder aber die neue Karte geht ins Power Limit und taktet runter. Was ich die letzten Wochen bemerkt habe ist,  dass die Zeiten zum Senden und Empfangen oftmals sehr lange dauern. Manchmal Stunden. Und das bringt PPD - VERLUST mit sich.


----------



## nonamez78 (7. April 2016)

Danke für die Tips !

Die SSD ist "leer". Es ist eine 120 GB, über 100 GB sind frei. Der Takt steht aktuell auf 1377 MHz (+100 MHz hochgezogen, dank WaKü kein Problem), das sieht zumindest im Linux Tool von NVidia nicht nach einem Schwanken aus. Die WUs waren meist 0x18, damit wurden zumindest ca. 400.000 erreicht.  Die Hänger beim Senden sind mir gestern Nachmittag auf meinem Gaming Rechner auch aufgefallen. Bei meiner Falt Kiste hatte ich vorhin aber alle Logs und Work Folder gelöscht, die Runtime wurde natürlich auch neu gestartet. Somit ist die aktuelle Anzeige über 333.557 ppd wohl der Momentanwert und damit gegenüber den alten Werten zu gering.


----------



## brooker (7. April 2016)

Gut,  dann kann das ja ausgeschlossen werfen. Behalte die Logs im Auge und ermittle die Zeit zwischen Ende der Berechnung und erfolgreichem Senden sowie dem Start einer neuen WU. Ich habe durch Verzögerungen manch Tage 4h Faltzeit verloren und 20% der PPDs


----------



## XeT (8. April 2016)

400k ppd ist normal, bei der 980 schwankt es je nach wu von 350k-500k bei mir.


----------



## nonamez78 (8. April 2016)

An die 350k komme ich gerade mit einer 0x18 wieder knapp dran. Mal sehen wie sich das entwickelt. Die Karte ist natürlich auch wieder bewusst gedrosselt, um den Stromverbrauch unter Kontrolle zu halten. Mehr als 200 Watt wollte ich mit dem Rechner erstmal nicht aus der Wand holen .


----------



## Kashura (8. April 2016)

nonamez78 schrieb:


> An die 350k komme ich gerade mit einer 0x18 wieder knapp dran. Mal sehen wie sich das entwickelt. Die Karte ist natürlich auch wieder bewusst gedrosselt, um den Stromverbrauch unter Kontrolle zu halten. Mehr als 200 Watt wollte ich mit dem Rechner erstmal nicht aus der Wand holen .



ich bin froh wenn du nicht mehr bei meinen Top 5 Threats auftauchst 

BTW: endlich in den top 100 juhuuuuu


----------



## XeT (8. April 2016)

nonamez78 schrieb:


> An die 350k komme ich gerade mit einer 0x18 wieder knapp dran. Mal sehen wie sich das entwickelt. Die Karte ist natürlich auch wieder bewusst gedrosselt, um den Stromverbrauch unter Kontrolle zu halten. Mehr als 200 Watt wollte ich mit dem Rechner erstmal nicht aus der Wand holen .



Wenn es um ppd/watt geht macht undervolting extrem sinn. Mein falter fährt 280-300Watt bei 750k ppd.
Ich könnte zwar knapp 1mio fahren bin dann aber bei fast den doppelten kosten und da sagt meine vernunft nein. Reicht ja schon das mein falt-pc eigentlich besser fürs zocken geeignet ist als meiner


----------



## nonamez78 (8. April 2016)

Genau so sehe ich das auch. Daher hatte ich angefangen selber die Custom BIOS zusammen zu klicken. Die paar verlorenen Punkte sind bei fast 1/3 weniger Stromverbrauch zu verkraften (laut Tools werden 109 W von de 980 verbraucht, von 180 W Powertarget). Dennoch fielen/fallen die Punkte in den letzten Tagen ziemlich, da werde ich noch weiter ein Auge drauf haben.

Was mir gerade zumindest bei 0x18ern auffällt: die 600 MHz mehr Turbo verpuffen im Nirvana (ein CPU Kern wie immer bei 100%). Die CPU hätte ich mir schenken können. Aufgefallen ist es mir direkt gestern nach dem Einbau, nach 2 weiteren Tests sehe ich es als korrekt an:

Die CPU konnte bis 3,9 GHz boosten, die GPU lief auf 97-99%. Die alte CPU konnte bis 3,3 GHz boosten, auch hier war die GPU auf quasi max. Die neue CPU hatte ich gestern Abend auf max 3 GHz eingestellt, die Werte bleiben identisch, auch die Punkte pro Tag (ppd). Heute morgen habe ich die CPU auf max 2,4 GHz gestellt: keine Veränderung der Punkte, GPU weiterhin auf max. Da verheizt doch die Runtime irgendwo was? Mich hat es schon öfters gewundert, dass hier viele große Karten mit kleinen CPUs laufen lassen können. Einen Sinn ergibt es weiterhin für mich nicht, aber ich sehe es mal als gegeben an.

Die Werte für GPU und CPU sind direkt via Konsole validierbar, besonders /proc/cpuinfo vertraue ich schon ewig blind. Hier wird der reduzierte Takt sauber ausgewiesen.


----------



## brooker (8. April 2016)

Dann muss aber seit meinen Tests etwas grundlegend geändert worden sein. Ich konnte bei Tests mit ein und der selben WU durchaus Abhängigkeiten feststellen. Hast du ebenfalls mit ein und der selben WU getestet?


----------



## nonamez78 (8. April 2016)

Nein, da nach einer Änderung des Takts nach der Beendinung der WU oft ein Upload Fehler kam. Ich habe den kompletten Work Folder immer gelöscht und als einzige Gemeinsamkeit auf 0x18er WUs geachtet. Das ist natürlich kein 100%iger Beweis, aber allein eine komplett ausgelastete GPU bei unterschiedlichen CPU Taktraten ist schon sehr auffällig.


----------



## brooker (8. April 2016)

Wenn dem so wäre, was ich sehr begrüßen würde, wäre das echt super. Mich wundert nur das diese einschneidende Änderung noch nicht bekannt ist. Hmm.


----------



## nonamez78 (8. April 2016)

Für mich stellt sich nur die Frage "was macht die Runtime dann auf der CPU Seite?". Man kann die GPU Last unter Linux recht gut mit "nvdia-smi" nachvollziehen, die CPU Last sieht man mit "top" ideal. Wenn meine Zeit es morgen hergibt (Sommerreifen müssen auch mal drauf) installiere ich den hier schon mal angesprochenen Nvidia Beta Treiber und setze das Powertarget runter. Damit dürfte die CPU irgendwann keine 100% mehr erreichen, wenn meine Tests von oben falsch sind.
Auf meiner GTX 980 nutze ich ein Custom BIOS (Undervolting auf 1,1 V) was allerdings einem Power Target recht ähnlich ist. Mit dem original BIOS erhalte ich höhere PPD Werte (bei ca. 70 Watt mehr Leistungsaufnahme aus der Wand), aber an der CPU Last ändert sich auch hier nichts.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. April 2016)

@nonamez78:
Wenn du mich fragst kannst du das drehen wie du willst, es steht immer irgendwie 100% Last auf einem Thread an:
Mein Faltserver (Ubuntu 14.04 LTS) ist so bestückt das Xeon 1 die Titan X und Xeon 2 die 750 Ti befeuert > obwohl es zwei so unterschiedliche GPU's sind, haben beide Xeon's immer einen Thread auf 100% Last.


----------



## nonamez78 (9. April 2016)

@A.Meier-PS3 

ganz genau das habe ich gemeint. Das macht doch aber von der Energie Seite keinen Sinn. Man kann es hinnehmen, oder von mir aus dulden. Aber für mich, bis dahin nicht bewaffnet mit der Erkenntnis über die sowieso schon voll laufende GPU, hat es die Idee erzeugt mit etwas mehr CPU Power die GPU noch besser befeuern zu können. Selbst bei den von mir getesteten Skylake CPUs (6400 und 6600) macht der höhere Boost der CPU am Ende ca. 15 Watt aus, welcher einfach verpufft. Bei deinen Xeons dürfte der Unterschied nochmals deutlich höher sein (ein Kern braucht ohnehin schon viel mehr, dann hast du auch noch 2 GPUs).

Edit:
eine 0x21 Runtime auf 50% CPU Last begrenzt fährt eine GTX 980 trotzdem fast ans Limit;

```
PID USER      PR  NI    VIRT    RES    SHR S  %CPU %MEM     TIME+ COMMAND 
26068 fahclie+  39  19 45,109g 458452  98960 T  51,9  1,4   0:33.73 FahCore_21                                                           

+-------------------------------+----------------------+----------------------+
| GPU  Name        Persistence-M| Bus-Id        Disp.A | Volatile Uncorr. ECC |
| Fan  Temp  Perf  Pwr:Usage/Cap|         Memory-Usage | GPU-Util  Compute M. |
|===============================+======================+======================|
|   0  GeForce GTX 980     Off  | 0000:01:00.0      On |                  N/A |
| 26%   35C    P2   113W / 180W |    436MiB /  4095MiB |     95%      Default |
+-------------------------------+----------------------+----------------------+
```

Was aber auffällt ist die leicht schwankende Last. Teilweise fällt die GPU ganz kurz runter auf 50%, kommt aber sofort wieder hoch (das wird vermutlich durch das zu lange Throtteling der CPU kommen, die Abstände sind zu lang).
So langsam keimt in mir der Gedanke, dass der FAHClient selber Daten in Echtzeit vorbereiten muss, welche von der GPU verwendet werden. Hiervon werden aber nicht alle Daten verwendet, sondern immer nur ein Teil, passend zum nächsten Arbeitstakt der GPU.


----------



## Tobias_Ke (9. April 2016)

Wo es hier gerade um CPU-Auslastung geht: mein E8400 ist zu 50 ausgelastet laut Windows-Taskmanager und laut Grafik beide Kerne etwa gleich. Laut MSI Afterburner Trendgrafik ist die Auslastung der Grafikkarte bei ca. 74%... komme aber je nach WU auf errechnete 150.000 PPD was für die GTX 960 ja ganz ok ist. Stimmt das dann mit der Auslastung?


----------



## nonamez78 (9. April 2016)

"Beide Kerne ca. auf halb" beutet "Ein Kern auf Maximum". Das hatten wir ein paar Seiten vorher, das scheint an der Art des schedulings von Windows zu liegen, wo ein SIngle Core "Thread" dennoch auf verschiedenen Kernen nacheinander läuft. Unter Linux findet das nur auf einem fixen Kern statt.
Hier würde ich drauf tippen wollen, dass die Performance der CPU auf einem Kern nicht reicht um die GPU voll auszulasten. Bei mir ist es ja genau anders. Egal ob CPU Vollgas oder gedrosselt, es reicht immer um die GPU auf 100 % zu schieben.


----------



## brooker (10. April 2016)

... ich möchte noch kurz einwerfen. Die Tests wurden mit einem 3570k durchgeführt. Dort gab es einen messbaren Unterschied. Evtl. ist die Leistung des 6600 selbst im untertakteten Zustand schon so hoch, dass kein Limit mehr entsteht. Das kann durchaus möglich sein.


----------



## nonamez78 (11. April 2016)

F@H macht mich echt fertig . Zuerst suche ich Tage den Grund wieso die Punkte die runtergehen. Dann gehen sie ohne meinen Eingriff wieder auf Normalniveau. Eben guck ich:

```
Welcome to the Folding@home Client command server.
> PyON 1 ppd
465908.844123
---
>
```

Das ist absoluter Rekord für die 980 mit aktivem Undervolting (gerade rennt eine 0x21 WU).

Fazit: ab jetzt lasse ich das genaue hingucken und freue mich über jeden Tag an dem alles rund läuft .


----------



## XeT (12. April 2016)

So seit 00:00 muss ich dark souls 3 zocken. Falls ich verloren gehe muss ich meine seelen zurück holen. Zum glück hab ich noch den falter der bleibt erhalten ^^. Gebe mir mühe trotzdem in die rumpelkammer zu gucken. Jetzt hab ich dark souls 3 und blender zu meistern. Hat jemand zeit die er mir geben kann?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. April 2016)

Willkommen im Club der Zeitsucher:
Ich bräuchte auch längere Tage um mehr NFS zocken zu können.
Bei mir faltet Xeon 2 NaCl wenn ich am zocken bin.


----------



## XeT (12. April 2016)

Wenn ich mir meine punkte angucke ist glaube ich dumbing mal wieder ein hit und aktuell.


----------



## Bumblebee (12. April 2016)

XeT schrieb:


> So seit 00:00 muss ich dark souls 3 zocken..... Hat jemand Zeit die er mir geben kann?





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Willkommen im Club der Zeitsucher:
> Ich bräuchte auch längere Tage um mehr NFS zocken zu können.
> Bei mir faltet Xeon 2 NaCl wenn ich am zocken bin.



Kann ich gut nachvollziehen
Bei mir ist es zwar nicht dark souls 3 oder NFS - aber Fallout 4 und die Arbeit in der StarCitizen-ORG frisst mir mein Konto auch leer


----------



## Kashura (12. April 2016)

ihr redet von dark souls 3 / nfs und fallout 4 und ich bin level 14 bei Witcher 3 und komm nicht dazu xD Aber alles auf maxed in WQHD sieht das schon recht fein aus. War wohl ein dummer Zeitpunkt eine 980 ti zu kaufen aber ich scheiss drauf und freu mich einfach über die Leistung. Der Stöpsel ist 4,77 cm groß und in 2 Jahren rüst ich dann alles komplett auf. Bis dahin läuft die Möhre bestimmt noch


----------



## Bumblebee (12. April 2016)

Kashura schrieb:


> .... War wohl ein dummer Zeitpunkt eine 980 ti zu kaufen aber ich scheiss drauf und freu mich einfach über die Leistung....



Aber nicht doch - die 980 Ti wird dir noch lange Freude machen / daran war gar nichts dumm


----------



## XeT (12. April 2016)

Ok ich starte mal das System neu 7h falten für 34k ppd ich bekomme derzeit nur noch 50% punkte


----------



## Kashura (12. April 2016)

XeT schrieb:


> Ok ich starte mal das System neu 7h falten für 34k ppd ich bekomme derzeit nur noch 50% punkte



seltsam. Welche GPU und welche WU?

BTW in 6 Jahren haben wir TSC Russia eingeholt.... hahaha


----------



## brooker (12. April 2016)

Man muss immer ein Ziel vor Augen haben


----------



## XeT (12. April 2016)

Kashura schrieb:


> seltsam. Welche GPU und welche WU?
> 
> BTW in 6 Jahren haben wir TSC Russia eingeholt.... hahaha



jetzt läuft es wieder der Falter dachte sich er faltet nochmal mit nur halber geschwindigkeit


----------



## Kashura (13. April 2016)

ich hatte heute morgen eine sehr sehr seltsame WU. War noch sehr müde daher hab ich nicht alle Einzelheiten im Kopf. Sie hat 4500 Punkte gebracht (bei der 980ti o.o) und ging nur sehr kurz. PPD sind runter auf 360k. Die Auslastung der GPU war wohl viel niedriger (50% weniger Drezahl der Lüfter) und die GPU hat sehr seltame Geräusche von sich gegeben. Kennt die jemand?


----------



## XeT (13. April 2016)

Das passt zu meinen WUs gestern. Die ppd/zeit hatten sich halbiert/verdoppelt. Nach einem neustart ging es dann wieder. Bin mit nicht sicher ob da ein fehler beim entpacken entsteht. Sie wurde auch 3mal zurückgesetzt und es ging weiter. Eigentlich gibt es bei 3 fehlern doch eine neue WU

Das ging leider gestern bei mir 18h lang. 30%weniger punkte bei doppelter zeit. In meinen stats sieht's aus als würde ich mit einer 290 falten und nicht mit 980+ti


----------



## Kashura (13. April 2016)

wenn ich die nochmal sehe mach ich mal ein Screenshot. Könnte heut abend auch ins Log gucken wie genau die hieß


----------



## nonamez78 (13. April 2016)

Dann war meine Paranoia die Tage ja ggf. doch keine. Bei mir brachen die Punkte sichtbar ein, mein Gemecker und die damit verbundene Unsicherheit über Probleme anderer Art kann man ja ein paar Seiten zurück gut nachlesen . Ingesamt habe ich aktuell mehrere 0x21 beobachtet, die deutlich weniger Punkte bringen als sonst (statt ca. 450.000 ppd bringt die Anzeige dann ca. 320.000 ppd hervor). Sogar einige 0x18er waren schneller. Im FAHControl auf das Projekt geklickt (war irgendwas mit 10000) endete in einer Fehlermeldung, nach der das Projekt nicht existiert.


----------



## Kashura (13. April 2016)

die WU von heute morgen war 96XX (x weiß ich nicht mehr  aber bei 96 bin ich mir sicher)

Edit: Rechner lief nun 7 Tage am Stück und für die Stromrechnung mach ich mal wieder etwas langsamer.


----------



## alexk94 (14. April 2016)

Morgen, ich plane nach dem Erscheinen von Polaris, den Polaris 11 in kleinster Ausbaustufe zu holen und ihn dann in dieses System zu packen.

Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von

Das wird mein sparsamer 24/7-Falter mit Linux. Nun frage ich mich ob es Sinn macht, meine AMD R9 380, die noch ausreichend Power für meine Spiele hat, zu verkaufen. Ich plane diese zusätzlich neben meinen kleinen Falter fast jeden Tag für ca. 16 h laufen zu lassen. Meine Sorge ist, wenn diese die meiste Zeit mit max. Power wegen falten läuft, dass ich die Stromrechnung meiner Eltern etwas erhöhe.

Meine Möglichkeiten wären: 

1. –Nur kleiner Falter läuft, PC mit 380 läuft nur dann, wenn er gebraucht wird (Spiele).
2. – 380 verkaufen und durch eine größere Ausbaustufe von Polaris 11 ersetzen, um Strom zu sparen und dann zusammen mit kleinen Falter laufen lassen.
3. – Kleiner Falter + PC mit 380 zusammen laufen und auf den erhöhten Stromverbrauch pfeifen.

Ich habe noch die OVP + Rechnung, wenn ich die 380 verkaufe.

Alex


----------



## nonamez78 (14. April 2016)

16h eine 380 laufen lassen wird auch ins Geld gehen. Was hast du denn für ein Budget für den zusätzlich Stromverbrauch, bevor deine Eltern meckern ? Falten geht eigentlich immer ins Geld. Mit 2-3 Euro im Monat extra wird man kaum hinkommen.

In meinen Augen ist es fast egal was du für eine Version einer "sparsamen" Grafikkarte verbaust. Das System wird immer ab 60 Watt (das ist schon extrem wenig) verbrauchen.
Grob gerechnet sind 60 Watt pro Monat (bei 30 ct/kWh) 15,- Euro. Nach oben ist das linear. Also sind z.B. 120 Watt schon 30,- Euro pro Monat.
Hier wäre eventuell vorher fragen sinnvoller, da schon bei den 60 Watt 180,- Euro pro Jahr zusammen kommen.


----------



## alexk94 (14. April 2016)

nonmamez78: Dass das nicht billig wird, ist mir schon klar. Deiner Antwort nach, sollte die 380 am besten nur zum spielen genutzt werden. Das habe ich mir schon gedacht. 

Ich habe nochmal im EcoFalter-Forum nachgeschaut, vielleicht bekomme ich ja einen 55-65 Wattfalter hin, wenn den CPU + Mainboard gegen ein Mainboard mit AMD A4-5000 tausche. Wie hoch sind die Passivkühler und wie sind Temperaturen? Ich will alles hier rein bekommen: Antec ISK 310-150, 150W, Mini-ITX

Mein Ziel: min. 90.000 PPD bis >100.000 ppd bei max. 65 Watt.

Dann lasse ich einfach nur den kleinen laufen, da müsste trotzdem das Punkte zu Watt-Verhältnisse besser sein, als jetzt. Das mit den Strom sowie das Problem, das meine Mutter denkt, das der Faltpc ein Sicherheitsrisiko ist, werde ich noch klären. 
Den Strom für den Falter zu übernehmen, ist kein Problem für mich. Wir sind schon gerecht sparsam was den Stromverbrauch angeht, Verbrauch für 4-Mann entspricht einen durchschnittlichen 2-Mannhaushalt in Deutschland. 

Noch einen schönen Tag sowie ein erholsames Wochenende.

Alex


----------



## nonamez78 (14. April 2016)

Mit den aktuellen Karten ist mir (inkl. CPU, Board, ...) nichts bekannt, womit man 100.000 PPD bei dem Verbrauch konstant erreichen könnte. Eventuell kriegt man es mit einer 0x21 WU "mal" hin, aber du würdest eine Grafikkarte brauchen, die nicht mehr als 45 Watt beim rechnen verbraucht. Dann hättest du noch ca. 15 Watt für CPU, RAM, SSD/Platte (5 Watt rechne ich jetzt mal als Verlust im Netzteil, was auch nicht als ideal angesehen werde darf).

Im Prinzip ist das Vorhaben ein kleiner Widerspruch, was die verfügbare Hardware angeht. AMD GPUs  würden weniger CPU Last erzeugen, aber selber mehr verbrauchen. Bei Nvidia ist es genau umgekehrt.
Man müsste es auf ein Experiment ankommen lassen, aber ich denke am Ende würde eine untertaktete Nvidia GPU (grob die GTX960 Ecke?) in Frage kommen. Als CPU würde ich in der Celeron oder Pentium Ecke suchen (gegen einen kleinen i3 wird auch nichts sprechen, aber es wird ja immer teurer von der Anschaffung). Ein Atom wird nicht aussuchen (denke ich, ohne es zu wissen).

Als Beispiel zum Thema Eco: ich lasse meine GTX980 durch eine Voltage Grenze nur bis 1,1 V hochtakten, dadurch ist die Vollast bei ca. 115-120 Watt (Power Target wäre 180 Watt). Die CPU (i5 6600) ist auch in der Spannung reduziert (1,1 V) und untertaktet (statt 3,3 GHz Basis nur 2,7 GHz Basis, statt 3,9 GHz Boost nur 3,3 GHz Boost). So kommen statt 240-270 Watt am Ende ca. 160-190 Watt heraus. Die Punkte fallen dabei eher gering ab (ca. 350-420k, statt ca. 430-480k). Der Weg der Untertaktung und des Untervoltings ist daher schon der richtige Ansatz.


----------



## alexk94 (14. April 2016)

Da hast du recht. Die Frage ist jetzt, wie viel verbraucht die kleinste Polaris 11-Karte und was leistet sie? Lassen wir uns überraschen und dann werden wir sehen, ob mein Ziel schaffbar ist oder nicht.


----------



## brooker (14. April 2016)

alexk94 schrieb:


> Mein Ziel: min. 90.000 PPD bis >100.000 ppd bei max. 65 Watt.



Ich möchte Dich nur ungern in Deinem Tatdrang bremsen, aber leider ist es so, wie schon beschrieben: AMD GPU erzeugt weniger CPU-Last und NVidia geht voll rein. Ich habe ja die AMD A5000 als Untersatz gehabt und damit auch getestet. Ich kann nicht genau sagen wie es mit den neuen NVidia GPUs und dem AMD A5000 ausschaut. Das müsste getestet werden, denn die 0x21er WUs sprechen nun ja nicht nur einen Thread an, sondern zwei. 

Zu den anderen Fragen: der passiv-Kühlkörper (35-40mm Höhe) ist soweit i.O.. Mit nur einem geringen Windzug bringt er die CPU in annehmbare Temperaturen. Das Gehäuse wird mit der GPU Probleme bekommen. Die GPU ist zu hoch. Du müsstest Riser verwenden. 

Wenn die GPUs verfügbar sind, bin ich gern bereit Dich bei der Realisierung zu unterstützen.


----------



## alexk94 (14. April 2016)

Danke Brooker. Wenn die Gerüchte stimmen, das der Polaris 11-Chip weniger als 50 Watt verbraucht, dann sind doch ohne Probleme Singleslot-Karten möglich.  Vielleicht wird die Handbremse der Amd-Karten durch die Überarbeitungen sowie durch einen neuen Treiber etwas  gelöst. 

Quelle: AMD Radeon R9 48 and Radeon R9 47 Series Detailed - Polaris 1 "Ellesmere" Has Around 1W TDP, Polaris 11 "Baffin" Under 5W

Sorry, wenn ich etwas überdreht wirke, aber es ist die "Vorfreue" wegen meiner Abschlussprüfungen. Ich mach Zehn Kreuze im Kalender, wenn ich es alles hinter und bestanden habe.


----------



## brooker (14. April 2016)

Ich würde es echt toll finden,  wenn das so aufgeht und bin sehr gespannt auf die Lösungen. Besonders auf die von AMD/Radeon/ATI 
Alles gut. Lass es raus und weiterhin viel Erfolg!


----------



## brooker (14. April 2016)

.... 980ti Tagesangebot bei Amazon für 575,-€

ZOTAC GeForce GTX 98 Ti AMP Omega Edition 6 GB DDR: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor


----------



## alexk94 (15. April 2016)

Morgen,

mir ist in regelmäßigen Abständen aufgefallen, dass sich für eine kurze Zeit die ppd bei mir verdoppeln und dann wieder auf den alten Wert fallen. Das passiert einfach so, ohne das ich etwas tune (z.B. Programm schließen).


----------



## nonamez78 (15. April 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> .... 980ti Tagesangebot bei Amazon für 575,-€
> 
> ZOTAC GeForce GTX 98Ti AMP Omega Edition 6 GB DDR: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor



Schade, da war ich zu spät ... Trotzdem danke .


----------



## neocoretexxx (15. April 2016)

Hi @all,

Ich folde mit meiner MSI Radeon R9 380 GAMER 2G, die CPU berechnet derweil Klimamodelle für Oxford. Konnte meine Temperatruprobleme vorerst nur durch das öffnen der Gehäuseseitenwand in den Griff bekommen. Mein Probelm ist jedoch, dass es dennoch zu System Komplettabstürzen kommt, wenn ich Videos gucke. Ich glaube das Videoformat spielt dabei keine Rolle. Die Maus und das Bild bleiben stehen, der Sound läuft noch ne Minute, dann schaltet sich der Monitor in den Standby und nix geht mehr. Einen Bluescreen habe ich dabei noch nicht gesehen. Dann Reset und Reboot. Diese Abstürtze kommen sporadisch im Vollbild und im Fenstermodus vor. Könnte es am Treiber liegen, nutze immer die neuesten Crimson-Treiber. Hat jemand ähnliches auf AMD Hardware festgestellt und eventuell eine Lösung des Problems? Gruß, neocore.


----------



## alexk94 (15. April 2016)

Hi, das Problem hatte ich auch. Beim ersten Starten der Kiste, hing sich der PC nach ca. 3 min auf und das mehrmals über den Tag, da ich den PC tagsüber falten lasse,  kam regelmäßig es zu Neustarts, nachgeschaut in der Ergebnisanzeige, das ging die letzten Tage so. Aber wenn ich dann am Nachmittag im Zimmer war, lief alles ohne Probleme. Habe zum Glück ein Backup gemacht, nach den Win 10 Update und habe das dann eingespielt. Jetzt läuft alles wieder ohne Probleme. Nebenbei  surfen und Videos ist kein Problem bei mir.


----------



## Kashura (15. April 2016)

mit der 390 konnte ich neben dem Falten wunderbar Videos gucken. Mit der TI kann ich grad so bissl surfen neben dem Falten xD


----------



## brooker (15. April 2016)

@nonamez78: ich habe eine bestellt


----------



## HisN (15. April 2016)

Hehe, kommt auf die Videos an.
Bei YT hab ich auch ein regelmäßiges Zucken.
Aber normale FHD-Filmchen im MPC-HC stellen kaum ein Problem dar.


----------



## neocoretexxx (15. April 2016)

Gucken kann ich auch, von der Leistung her schafft er das ohne Probleme. Nur innerhalb eines 2h - Filmes, geht er mindestens einmal aus, manchmal auch garnicht, zu einem sporadischen Zeitpunkt.


----------



## nonamez78 (15. April 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> @nonamez78: ich habe eine bestellt



Dann wird es doch sicherlich kein Problem sein, die Lieferadresse nachträglich zu ändern ?


----------



## nonamez78 (15. April 2016)

neocoretexxx schrieb:


> Gucken kann ich auch, von der Leistung her schafft er das ohne Probleme. Nur innerhalb eines 2h - Filmes, geht er mindestens einmal aus, manchmal auch garnicht, zu einem sporadischen Zeitpunkt.



Auch mit deaktivierter Hardware Beschleunigung, z.B. im VLC?

EDIT:
sorry, die zwei Beträge wollte ich zu einem machen, aber statt den ersten zu editieren, hab ich eine neue Antwort gemacht :-/.


----------



## Bumblebee (15. April 2016)

nonamez78 schrieb:


> EDIT:
> sorry, die zwei Beträge wollte ich zu einem machen, aber statt den ersten zu editieren, hab ich eine neue Antwort gemacht :-/.



Jetzt schimpfe ich aber mit dir  

Nee, ernsthaft, das kann (mal) vorkommen


----------



## neocoretexxx (15. April 2016)

nonamez78 schrieb:


> Auch mit deaktivierter Hardware Beschleunigung, z.B. im VLC?



Das habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert. Kann man die auch bei Flash deaktivieren?


----------



## nonamez78 (15. April 2016)

Offtopic: Du kannst Flash deaktivieren/deinstallieren .

Ja, das geht/ging. Als ich den Kram noch drauf hatte, konnte man es mittels richter Maustaste und Flash Konfiguration einstellen. Unter Windows gabs doch auch mal so ein Widget in der Systemsteuerung?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. April 2016)

Offtopic:
Frage an die Win10-Updater:
Ging bei euch das Win10-Update problemlos über die Bühne oder musstet ihr jede Menge Software und Treiber neuinstallieren?

Ich hab diese WE sturmfrei und überlege ob ich denn Faltserver updaten soll oder besser sein lasse und das WE durchzocken soll (Wetter ist nicht gerade toll).


----------



## FlyingPC (15. April 2016)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Offtopic:
> Frage an die Win10-Updater:
> Ging bei euch das Win10-Update problemlos über die Bühne oder musstet ihr jede Menge Software und Treiber neuinstallieren?
> 
> Ich hab diese WE sturmfrei und überlege ob ich denn Faltserver updaten soll oder besser sein lasse und das WE durchzocken soll (Wetter ist nicht gerade toll).



Bei meinem Vater hat es super funktioniert. Also wäre es einen Versuch währt.


----------



## Timmy99 (15. April 2016)

Bei mir lief das Update an 2 PCs und 2 Laptops ebenfalls problemlos durch. Ich musste keine Treiber neu installieren und ein Laptop war sogar von 2010 mit alten Treibern, wo der Hersteller nur Support bis Windows 7 bot.


----------



## alexk94 (15. April 2016)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Offtopic:
> Frage an die Win10-Updater:
> Ging bei euch das Win10-Update problemlos über die Bühne oder musstet ihr jede Menge Software und Treiber neuinstallieren?
> 
> Ich hab diese WE sturmfrei und überlege ob ich denn Faltserver updaten soll oder besser sein lasse und das WE durchzocken soll (Wetter ist nicht gerade toll).



Treiberprobleme habe ich nicht. Mach am besten noch ne Sicherung für den Fall der Fälle. Ich habe bei Win 10  keine Unterschiede gegenüber Win 8.1 bei der Punkteausbeute gemerkt. Er läuft ohne Probleme.

Alex


----------



## Adi1 (16. April 2016)

Guten Morgen 

Seit einigen Tagen tritt folgende Fehlermeldung auf, wenn die GPU ein neues Projekt downloaded

- FahCore_21.exe Systemfehler - OpenCL.dll fehlt

mit dem Hinweis, das Programm erneut zu installieren 

Nun meine Frage:

Leider habe ich die mail mit meinem Zugangscode schon gelöscht,

ist es irgendwie möglich, dass ich bei einer erneuten Installation des Programms, auf mein  Profil zurückgreifen kann,
ohne auf die bisherigen erreichten Punkte verzichten zu müssen?


----------



## mattinator (16. April 2016)

Die OpenCL.dll ist Bestandteil des Grafiktreibers, nicht des Folding-Clients. Du solltest den Grafik-Treiber noch einmal neu installieren. Der Folding-Passkey steht in der Windows-Standard-Installation auch in der Datei C:\ProgramData\FAHClient\config.xml:


Spoiler



<passkey v='********************************'/>


Du kannst ihn aber auch mit Angabe Deiner E-Mail-Adresse und des Folding-Namens neu anfordern: Folding@home.


----------



## Adi1 (16. April 2016)

Vielen Dank 

Ich wünsche dir noch ein schönes WE 

Super , der Treiberupdate hat das Problem beseitigt


----------



## mattinator (16. April 2016)

Aah, ein "Nachbar". Gleichfalls ein schönes Wochenende.


----------



## ProfBoom (16. April 2016)

Zu Windows 10:
-Das Update hat bei mir geklappt, die Kiste ist seitdem beim (nicht häufigen) Langzeit-Falten stabiler, jedenfalls hatte ich noch keinen Absturz wie unter (dem etwa drei Jahre alten) Windows 7.
-Ich musste zwei Anwendungen wie angekündigt (sagt einem das GWX-Tool) deinstallieren/upgraden
-Das Upgrade hat 3 oder 4 Stunden gedauert (Originalzitat: "This is taking longer than expected...")
-Das Upgrade auf Version 1511 hat 12-13 Stunden gedauert! In den Foren liest man, dass es 24 Stunden laufen könnte...  Also am besten frisch installieren.
-Win 10 braucht mindestens Catalyst 15.7.1 (meine ich) und kann den 'Turbo-Treiber' 14.4 daher nicht mehr verwenden.

Ansonsten bin ich mehr zufrieden als unzufrieden.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. April 2016)

Ich hab jetzt Win10 geupdatet und mein Begeisterung hält sich sehr in Grenzen. 

Wichtigste für uns ist das die NaCl's extrem lang brauchen:
Unter Win7 brauchte Xeon 2 um die 6-7min pro WU > jetzt sind es über 2h! 

Wen das wirklich so bleibt, hat sich NaCl falten parallel zum Zocken erledigt. 


Nachtrag:
Eigentlich wollte ich jetzt ne Runde zocken, aber NFS startet nicht mal > ich wird es jetzt notgedrungen neuinstallieren (Reparieren funktioniert nicht) und wenn es dann nicht läuft lernt WIn10 fliegen.


----------



## FlyingPC (16. April 2016)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt Win10 geupdatet und mein Begeisterung hält sich sehr in Grenzen.
> 
> Wichtigste für uns ist das die NaCl's extrem lang brauchen:
> Unter Win7 brauchte Xeon 2 um die 6-7min pro WU > jetzt sind es über 2h!
> ...



Dann hoffen wir mal das Beste!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. April 2016)

Langsam hab ich echt die Schnauze voll > angeblich soll NfS ne ungültige Lizenz haben, hab ja bloss erst 35h gezockt > ha ha ha


----------



## HisN (16. April 2016)

Keystore-Händler Key^^
Ru-Version als Gift-Key^^


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. April 2016)

Nix der gleichen > ganz brav über den Origins-Store gekauft.


----------



## brooker (16. April 2016)

Ähm ... heute ist das Amazon-Schnäppchen, die Zotac 980ti, eingetroffen und hat sich zur 970 GTX gesellt. 487W für ca. 1 Mio PPDs. Schade das der Sommer kommt. Ich glaub, ich brauche ne Klimaanlage


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. April 2016)

Jetzt läuft NfS.
NaCl leider immer noch extrem langsam.


----------



## nonamez78 (16. April 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> Ähm ... heute ist das Amazon-Schnäppchen, die Zotac 980ti, eingetroffen und hat sich zur 970 GTX gesellt. 487W für ca. 1 Mio PPDs. Schade das der Sommer kommt. Ich glaub, ich brauche ne Klimaanlage



Das Problem habe ich mit dem kältesten Kellerraum gelöst, den wir zur Verfügung haben . Mit der WaKü kommt bisher nicht mehr als 25°C Wasser und 34°C GPU heraus . Aber 487 Watt wäre mir dann doch echt zuviel .


----------



## XeT (17. April 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> Ähm ... heute ist das Amazon-Schnäppchen, die Zotac 980ti, eingetroffen und hat sich zur 970 GTX gesellt. 487W für ca. 1 Mio PPDs. Schade das der Sommer kommt. Ich glaub, ich brauche ne Klimaanlage



Setz mal das Powertaget auf 60% oder das was geht runter. Dann hast du  700K für nicht mal 300watt.

also langsam könnte ich kotzen, Als wüsste MS das ich falte. Muss jetzt wieder neu starten und updates durchführen. Meine Punkte gestern warn wieder eine Frechheit. Eine GPU zog sich vorher keine WU seit Stunden, davor hat sie 9 stunden für 35k Punkte gebraucht oO


----------



## nonamez78 (17. April 2016)

XeT schrieb:


> Meine Punkte gestern warn wieder eine Frechheit. Eine GPU zog sich vorher keine WU seit Stunden, davor hat sie 9 stunden für 35k Punkte gebraucht oO



Bei mir ging es (kein Windows) gestern auch ohne Eingriff von irgendwo stark bergab. Zirka 100.000k weniger als sonst (gut 25%). Die Webserver (7), die ich mitlaufen lasse, liefen scheinbar durch. Aber mein Falt PC muss auch über Stunden gehangen haben .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. April 2016)

Schaut nicht zu sehr auf die Punkte > es ist WE und die Punkteserver hängen wieder mal (letzte beide Punkteupdates waren Nullrunden).


----------



## XeT (17. April 2016)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Schaut nicht zu sehr auf die Punkte > es ist WE und die Punkteserver hängen wieder mal (letzte beide Punkteupdates waren Nullrunden).



Nachdem mein Falter mich wieder auf WindowsUpdates durch Streik aufmerksam machte wollte ich mal wieder Punkt checken und dann stand da noch immer 0. 4 Wus sind durch wollte schon das ding abschalten aber ein Blick auf die Punkte hat mich bewahrt ^^


----------



## HisN (17. April 2016)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Schaut nicht zu sehr auf die Punkte > es ist WE und die Punkteserver hängen wieder mal (letzte beide Punkteupdates waren Nullrunden).



D.H. die Punkte werden nachgereicht, oder sie verschwinden im Nirvana?


----------



## Bumblebee (17. April 2016)

HisN schrieb:


> D.H. die Punkte werden nachgereicht, oder sie verschwinden im Nirvana?



Werden normalerweise nachgereicht - ist aber trotzdem SCH***ADE


----------



## binär-11110110111 (17. April 2016)

Hab meine Kiste die letzten 3 Tage durchlaufen lassen, hat sich so ergeben.  

Hmm ... da erwarte ich aber von Stanford ne korrekte & fette Nachzahlung, da tut sich ja derzeit gar nix. 

Wieso zum Henker machen die Server Weekend, ich dachte, die laufen 24/7. Kriegen die das denn nie in den Griff ...


----------



## brooker (17. April 2016)

... die unterstützen uns und lassen die Server jetzt am Wochenende NaCl rechnen. So ist es doch viel spannender! Wenn jetzt noch ein Sparer-Bonus draufkommt, ist das Konzept eine Revolution 

Take it easy ))


----------



## mattinator (17. April 2016)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Wieso zum Henker machen die Server Weekend, ich dachte, die laufen 24/7. Kriegen die das den nie in den Griff ...


Juchu, bei Standford ist wieder mal Wochenende. Ist doch nur 'ne hochdotierte Uni in einer der führenden Industrie-Nationen, da kann das "schon mal" passieren. Ich weiß gar nicht, wann bei unseren Mittelstandskunden das letzte Mal ein Server komplett ausgefallen ist / eine Downtime wegen einem Ausfall hatte. Die laufen auch 24/7, zugegebenermaßen nicht ganz mit dieser Last. Dafür sind es aber auch keine Hochverfügbarkeits-Installationen.


----------



## brooker (17. April 2016)

... Männer und Frauen aufgepasst, ich habe ein paar Sache zu verkaufen: 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/verkaeufe/434954-v-hifi-komponenten-quadral-yamaha-eltax.html

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/v...8gb-gigabyte-gtx-970wf-ram-wlan-repeater.html


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. April 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> ... die unterstützen uns und lassen die Server jetzt am Wochenende NaCl rechnen.


Das würde erklären wieso ich heute schon den ganzen Tag keine NaCL-WUs bekomme > die falten sie alle selber!


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (18. April 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> ... Männer und Frauen aufgepasst, ich habe ein paar Sache zu verkaufen:
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/verkaeufe/434954-v-hifi-komponenten-quadral-yamaha-eltax.html
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/v...8gb-gigabyte-gtx-970wf-ram-wlan-repeater.html



Leider nix für mich dabei 

Aber warum verkaufst du deine Samsung 830 ... 
Meine habe ich seit dem Launch (damals für 159€ ^^) und sie läuft immer noch wie ein Bienchen  Bin selber etwas erschrocken 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (18. April 2016)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Leider nix für mich dabei
> 
> Aber warum verkaufst du deine Samsung 830 ...
> Meine habe ich seit dem Launch (damals für 159€ ^^) und sie läuft immer noch wie ein Bienchen  *Bin selber etwas erschrocken *
> ...



Wieso denn ??
Also ich sehe da 15'556 Betriebsstunden = 648 Tage = weniger als 2 Jahre
Samsung selbst sagt, dass sie *(!! bei 40 GB/Tag!!) *je nach Grösse eine Lebensdauer von 4 bis 16 Jahren hat


----------



## binär-11110110111 (18. April 2016)

Guten Middag in die Runde - wo bleiben die Punkte !?


----------



## brooker (18. April 2016)

... ich habe die SSD über und weshalb soll ich totes Kapital liegen lassen. Ich habe beste Verwendung für freie Euros


----------



## Bumblebee (18. April 2016)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Guten Middag in die Runde - wo bleiben die Punkte !?



Ja, so langsam wird es peinlich

Vor allem wieder mal keine News diese "outtage" entsprechend


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. April 2016)

Ich hätte auch nichts dagegen wenn die Punkte wieder kommen > wird sonst extrem unübersichtlich mit den Milestones.


Noch was anderes:
Falter von euch jemand NaCl unter Win10 und kann einen Vergleich zu Win7 machen?


----------



## JeansOn (18. April 2016)

Habe gerade ne WU bekommen. ...


----------



## FlyingPC (18. April 2016)

JeansOn schrieb:


> Habe gerade ne WU bekommen. ...


Bei mir läufts auch wieder!


----------



## XeT (18. April 2016)

Gratz ans Team weiter so halber Tag ist rum und wir haben bereits 38mios


----------



## binär-11110110111 (18. April 2016)

Na endlich - die Nachzahlung ist echt lecker !


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. April 2016)

Bei mir geht es nun auch wieder, aber zum testen ist leider etwas zu spät.


----------



## alexk94 (18. April 2016)

Na toll. Bei mir fängt die Woche richtig gut an. Ich werde vielleicht ca. 2,5 Wochen aussetzen müssen, da mein Internet spinnt. Erst setzt der Internetzugang über LAN aus und das WLAN (PC, Handy geht aber) scheint mich auch nicht zu mögen. Vielleicht bekomme ich es ja noch hin.

Andere Frage 
Trixx übernimmt meine Einstellungen nicht. Wenn ich 900 MHz GPU sowie 1300 MHz VRAM einstelle u. die Karte dann belaste, zeigt mir GPU-Z nur 985 u.1450 statt die anderen Werte. Kennt da jemand ne Lösung?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. April 2016)

Na toll, wieder ne Nullrunde bei den Punkten. 

@alexk94:
Hast du es schon mal mit einem anderem OC-Tool probiert?


----------



## XeT (19. April 2016)

Also mir gehen punkte ab -.-


----------



## alexk94 (19. April 2016)

Nein, ich nutze nur Trixx. Das Untertaketen geht problemlos, nur das untertakten ist nicht möglich.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. April 2016)

XeT schrieb:


> Also mir gehen punkte ab -.-


War zum Glück nur nochmal ne einzelne Nullrunde.



alexk94 schrieb:


> Das Untertaketen geht problemlos, nur das untertakten ist nicht möglich.




Wie gesagt, ich würde ein anderes Tool mal probieren ob es mit dem geht.


----------



## alexk94 (19. April 2016)

Werde ich machen, aber vorher muss das Internet wieder laufen.

Dann noch ne schöne Woche.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (19. April 2016)

Was war das denn für eine Mini-GPU-WU, hatte ich so auch noch nicht:

22:57:21:WU00:FS00.Downloading *387.97KiB  *
22:57:21:WU00:FS00.Download complete
23:10:04:WU00:FS00:0x18:Folding@home GPU core18
23:10:04:WU00:FS00:0x18:Version 0.0.4
00:10:13:WU00:FS00:0x18:Completed 1980000 out of 2000000 steps (99%)
00:10:50:WU00:FS00:0x18:Completed 2000000 out of 2000000 steps (100%)
00:10:58:WU00:FS00:Upload 58.61%
00:11:01:WU00:FS00:Upload complete
00:11:02:WU00:FS00:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
00:11:02:WU00:FS00:Final credit estimate, *2792.00 points  *
00:11:02:WU00:FS00:Cleaning up

Gut, Kleinvieh macht auch Mist, dennoch echt niedlich.


----------



## nonamez78 (19. April 2016)

Mit was faltest du das? Es war ja immerhin eine Stunde Arbeit, die verrichtet wurde. Das waren dann 2792 * 24 = 67.000 ppd (natürlich alles reine Theorie ohne warten etc.). Falls die auf den Acc hinter der Signatur lief (42.000 ppd), war es also sogar eine lohnende WU.


----------



## arcDaniel (19. April 2016)

Kleiner Status-Update von mir: ich habe die Übersicht komplett verloren, allerdings faltet meine 380x fleissig weiter und ich habe jetzt 1/3 meines Zieles für mein zweites Mitgliedsjahr in unserem Team fertig 

Am 06.04.2016 wurde unsere Familie mit Raphael ebenfalls um einen kleinen Schreihals grösser, weshalb ich noch weniger Zeit habe mich hier mit einzubringen, seid mir aber nicht böse, denn im Moment wenn ich den kleinen sehe ist dies mir schei**egal  Vielleicht kann der ein oder andere von euch dies auch bereits nachvollziehen 

Nichts desto trotz, sobald Polaris10 verfügbar ist, wird auch mit einer solchen Karte gefaltet


----------



## brooker (19. April 2016)

... herzlichen Glückwunsch!  Ich kann das gut nachvollziehen und bei mir wird es sicher ähnlich laufen, wenn unsere zwei Jungs erstmal auf der Welt sind.  Ich werde sicherlich auch nur noch mit einem Auge auf den Falter schielen können. Deshalb versuche ich vorher alles optimal vorzubereiten.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (19. April 2016)

nonamez78 schrieb:


> Mit was faltest du das? Mit ner GTX 750Ti  Es war ja immerhin eine Stunde Arbeit, die verrichtet wurde. Das waren dann 2792 * 24 = 67.000 ppd (natürlich alles reine Theorie ohne warten etc.). Falls die auf den Acc hinter der Signatur lief (42.000 ppd), war es also sogar eine lohnende WU. Gut, in dem Punkt hast Du Recht.



Meine 750Ti braucht in der Regel für ne 0x18WU ca. 12h, für ne 0x21WU ca. 24h.

Ich wollte auch nicht darauf hinweisen, daß diese WU unbedingt schlecht ist, eher darauf, daß ich bisher solch eine MINI-WU noch nicht gesehen habe.

In der Regel bekommen ich je WU 18 bis 50K, "nur" 2,8K ist mir neu.


----------



## brooker (19. April 2016)

... hatte bereits zwei von diesen Süßen: geladen, angefangen, fertig ... hatte mich auch erst gewundert aber nach Auswertung der Logs war es dann klar


----------



## binär-11110110111 (19. April 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> ... hatte bereits zwei von diesen Süßen: geladen, angefangen, fertig ... hatte mich auch erst gewundert aber nach Auswertung der Logs war es dann klar



Für ältere GPUs oder iGPUs finde ich die Süßen  gar nicht mal so schlecht. Wer weiß, was Stanford noch vor hat in diesem Jahr. Die 7.4.4 Client-Software ist ja auch nicht mehr sooo neu...


----------



## nonamez78 (19. April 2016)

Wenn alles gut geht arbeitet ab morgen eine GTX 970 (ebenfalls WaKü) zu meiner GTX 980 mit. Das sollte mit dem 360er Radiator gerade noch hinhauen solange beide im Power Target nicht auf Maximum laufen.

Irgendwo hier hatte ich gelesen, dass Nvidia für Linux einen Beta Treiber mit der Option auf Power Target anbietet, kann ihn aber nicht finden. Bin ich blind, oder wurde der eventuell zurückgezogen?


----------



## brooker (19. April 2016)

... ich will doch mal schauen, ob ich auch eine Million PPDs schaffe


----------



## brooker (19. April 2016)

980Ti im RefDesign für ca. 500,-€ ... ComputerBase Forum


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (19. April 2016)

stürzt eig. bei noch jemanden der nVidea Treiber so oft ab in letzter Zeit?


----------



## brooker (19. April 2016)

... ich kann nicht klagen, läuft bei mir sehr stabil durch. Welchen nutzt Du denn, für welche Karte und welches Betriebssystem?


----------



## nonamez78 (19. April 2016)

unter Linux hab ich 0 Probleme, auch früher nicht. Die paar Stunden die mein Gaming Rechner unter W10 gefaltet hat liefen am letzten WE auch rund (nur die Punkte sind mir irgendwie flöten gegangen ).


----------



## binär-11110110111 (19. April 2016)

KlawWarYoshi schrieb:


> stürzt eig. bei noch jemanden der nVidea Treiber so oft ab in letzter Zeit?



Nach einem Neustart oder mitten im Betrieb ?


----------



## HisN (19. April 2016)

KlawWarYoshi schrieb:


> stürzt eig. bei noch jemanden der nVidea Treiber so oft ab in letzter Zeit?



Hier auch keine Problem. Und das obwohl ich das SLI beim Falten nicht mal abschalte (ich hab gegengetestet, an oder aus macht in der Auslastung keinen großen Unterschied). 
Und das mit Game-OC-Karten (Bios-Flash, schwer das mal kurz runterzustellen^^).


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (19. April 2016)

ich verwende eine gtx970 unter windows 10 mit dem aktuellen WHQL-364.72. Die Meldung der Treiber musste nach einfrieren wiederhergestellt werden kommt z.b. wenn ich ein foto mit der Fotoanzeige öffne


----------



## mattinator (19. April 2016)

nonamez78 schrieb:


> Irgendwo hier hatte ich gelesen, dass Nvidia für Linux einen Beta Treiber mit der Option auf Power Target anbietet, kann ihn aber nicht finden. Bin ich blind, oder wurde der eventuell zurückgezogen?


Ist seit den 360-er Versionen drin, die aktuelle findest Du hier: NVIDIA DRIVERS Linux x64 (AMD64/EM64T) Display Driver BETA. Läuft bei mir seit einigen Tagen ohne Probleme, ist jedoch kein Ubuntu-Package, sondern der NVIDIA-Installer. Das Power Target ist mit nvidia-smi einstellbar, wenn die entsprechende Coolbits-Option in der xorg.conf eingetragen ist.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. April 2016)

Kriegt Standfort mal ihr Serverproblem in den Griff? > Schon wieder ne Nullrunde


----------



## nonamez78 (19. April 2016)

mattinator schrieb:


> Ist seit den 360-er Versionen drin, die aktuelle findest Du hier: NVIDIA DRIVERS Linux x64 (AMD64/EM64T) Display Driver BETA. Läuft bei mir seit einigen Tagen ohne Probleme, ist jedoch kein Ubuntu-Package, sondern der NVIDIA-Installer. Das Power Target ist mit nvidia-smi einstellbar, wenn die entsprechende Coolbits-Option in der xorg.conf eingetragen ist.



Super, das war der passende Hinweis. Ein Beta Treiber ist aber gar nicht mehr notwendig, das geht direkt mit dem aus dem drivers/graphics repo:

```
!#> nvidia-smi --power-limit=120
Power limit for GPU 0000:01:00.0 was set to 120.00 W from 180.00 W.

Warning: persistence mode is disabled on this device. This settings will go back to default as soon as driver unloads (e.g. last application like nvidia-smi or cuda application terminates). Run with [--help | -h] switch to get more information on how to enable persistence mode.

All done.

!#> nvidia-smi
Tue Apr 19 22:54:14 2016
+------------------------------------------------------+
| NVIDIA-SMI 364.15     Driver Version: 364.15         |
|-------------------------------+----------------------+----------------------+
| GPU  Name        Persistence-M| Bus-Id        Disp.A | Volatile Uncorr. ECC |
| Fan  Temp  Perf  Pwr:Usage/Cap|         Memory-Usage | GPU-Util  Compute M. |
|===============================+======================+======================|
|   0  GeForce GTX 980     Off  | 0000:01:00.0      On |                  N/A |
| 26%   37C    P2   118W / 120W |    367MiB /  4095MiB |     99%      Default |
+-------------------------------+----------------------+----------------------+

+-----------------------------------------------------------------------------+
| Processes:                                                       GPU Memory |
|  GPU       PID  Type  Process name                               Usage      |
|=============================================================================|
|    0      1325    G   /usr/bin/X                                     140MiB |
|    0      2109    G   compiz                                          79MiB |
|    0      7723    C   ...AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_21.fah/FahCore_21   126MiB |
+-----------------------------------------------------------------------------+
```

Danke !



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Kriegt Standfort mal ihr Serverproblem in den Griff? > Schon wieder ne Nullrunde



Beim mir läuft laut Logs heute mal alles rund *klopfaufholz*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. April 2016)

@nonamez78:
Richtig gezählt wird schon, aber nicht richtig angezeigt > klicke mal in deiner eigenen Signatur auf den Foldingstatus:
Dann siehst unter "Hourly Production" bei 04.19, 3pm (22Uhr-Update) dass auch du ne Nullrunde hast.

Jetzt kannst du ganze Spiel auf das Team ausweiten und wirst feststellen das wir als Team keinen einzigen Punkte bekommen haben und auch nicht eine einzige WU gefalten haben sollen (normalerweise um die 130 WUs rum).


----------



## alexk94 (20. April 2016)

Das mit den Nullrunden hier ist komisch. Vielleicht hat das was mit den sehr kleinen WUs zu tun. Serverumstellung?

Mein Internet läuft wieder ohne Probleme u. der PC faltet fleißig.
Das sich untervolten so bemerkbar macht, habe ich nicht gedacht.

145-150 Watt (900 MHz/1250 MHz/ -20 ma/ 85 % statt 100%) statt 185-190 Watt (985 MHz/1450 MHz/ Rest Standart)

Kaum Punkteverlust. Nicht schlecht.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (20. April 2016)

KlawWarYoshi schrieb:


> ich verwende eine gtx970 unter windows 10 mit dem aktuellen WHQL-364.72. Die Meldung der Treiber musste nach einfrieren wiederhergestellt werden kommt z.b. wenn ich ein foto mit der Fotoanzeige öffne



O.K., ich habe Win7, mit 10 kenne ich mich noch nicht so gut aus - also seid Ihr dran ! 

Dennoch, noch ne Frage: Verwendest Du die GPU nur zum Falten oder auch als Anzeige für den Bildschirm ?

Weil, ich verwende 2 GPUs, eine für den Bildschirm und eine zum Falten.

Wenn nur eine GPU für alles verwendet wird, kann es schon mal vorkommen, daß der Treiber verreckt. F@H & Treiber mögen es nämlich gar nicht, wenn "Ihre" GPU zusätzlich mit anderen Aufgaben "belästigt" wird.


----------



## nonamez78 (20. April 2016)

alexk94 schrieb:


> Das sich untervolten so bemerkbar macht, habe ich nicht gedacht.
> 
> 145-150 Watt (900 MHz/1250 MHz/ -20 ma/ 85 % statt 100%) statt 185-190 Watt (985 MHz/1450 MHz/ Rest Standart)
> 
> Kaum Punkteverlust. Nicht schlecht.



Bei mir war heute auch mal wieder die nächste Runde in Sachen Custom BIOS dran (nachher kommt die GTX 970 zusätzlich mit rein, da wollte ich aus der 980 noch das Minimum in Sachen Verbrauch ausholen). Da unter Linux die Tools nicht so vielfältig sind wie unter Windows, bleibt immer nur der Weg über ein anderes BIOS, aber ich bin mit dem Ergebnis ganz zufrieden.

Das Power Target von 180 Watt wurde ursprünglich problemlos erreicht (bei einer 0x21, bei 0x18 nur ca. 160 Watt), nun kommt ich mit einer maximalen Kernspannung von 1,150 V auf nur noch 112 Watt bei einer 0x18er WU (0x21er werde ich später überprüfen, sobald eine ankommt, das maximale Power Target ist aber mit 140 Watt, statt 180 Watt, im BIOS gesetzt). Leider ist unter 1,125 Volt nichts mehr machbar, der Kern crasht bei höheren Taktraten (> 1 GHz) binnen Minuten. Damit sind es auch hier grob 45-50 Watt weniger als im Default Modus. Durch das Custom Bios kann ich aber gegenüber normalem Undervolten (was letztlich eine Spannungsbegrenzung ist und höhere Takte verhindert) alle Clock Steps nutzen. Wie hoch die Leistungseinbußen sind, ist schwer zu sagen, da die Werte zwischen den WUs (bei mir) sehr, sehr stark schwanken (mal 290.000, mal 460.000).

Wenn die 970 nun mit unter 100 Watt zufrieden zu stellen ist, bin ich auch zufrieden .


----------



## brooker (20. April 2016)

... das wird mir auch noch bei meinem LINUX-Falter blühn. :o(


----------



## nonamez78 (20. April 2016)

Nich mein Tag heute  Der Referenz Kühler paßt zur gelieferten Zotac 970 Amp, aber die Platine ist gut 1,5 cm länger als die von der darüber verbauten Zotac 980 Blower. Damit der Falter heute noch online gehen kann, war ein bisschen pfuschen angesagt .


----------



## brooker (20. April 2016)

Dafür sieht es doch super aus


----------



## Bumblebee (20. April 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> Dafür sieht es doch super aus



Jupp - gar nicht "pfuschig"


----------



## nonamez78 (21. April 2016)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Jupp - gar nicht "pfuschig"



Hehe, naja. Wenn zwei Grafikkarten nicht bündig übereinander sitzen fehlt mir da auch weiterhin die Idee. Die Schläuche auf dieser kurzen Länge für 1,5 cm nach rechts/links zu verrenken ist eigentlich nicht drin. Trotzdem sieht es sehr komisch aus.

Zwei kleine allgemeine Fragen an die Wissenden :

Mein Ziel war eigentlich ungefähr die Leistung einer 980 Ti zu "spenden", das dann 24/7. Mein Gaming Rechner zieht in dem Fall ca. 350 Watt aus der Wand, was aber auch an der 5930k CPU liegt, die alles andere als sparsam ist.

Nun laufen seit gestern eine GTX 980 und GTX 970 zusammen (beide ziemlich Undervoltet und mit Power Target), Ergebnis sind 550.000 bis 600.000 Punkte. Der 980 gebe ich maximal 100 Watt, der 970 80 Watt, wodurch natürlich beide lange nicht an ihr Limit stoßen, aber auch nicht sonderlich warm werden (mit WaKü). Gesamtlast sind ziemlich genau 250 Watt, also knapp 100 Watt unter meinem Gaming Rechner.

1. Frage: Was bringt eine normal laufende 980 Ti unter Linux "wirklich"? Unter Windows erreiche ich in der Tat knapp Werte unter 600.000 ppd.

2. Frage: Ist eine GTX 970 gegenüber einer GTX 980 wirklich über 1/3 langsamer? Anhand der Rechenwerke hatte ich mit ca. 20% gerechnet, aber es ist über ein Drittel, selber wenn ich beide voll rechnen lasse. Mit den Power Targets von oben kommt die 970 sogar nur noch auf die Hälfte der Punkte der laufenden 980er. Beide Karten laufen dank Custom BIOS mit genau dem gleichen Takt, sowohl für RAM wie GPU, sowie mit den gleichen Spannungen.


----------



## ProfBoom (21. April 2016)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Noch was anderes:
> Falter von euch jemand NaCl unter Win10 und kann einen Vergleich zu Win7 machen?



Ich habe keinen Unterschied zu Windows7 bemerkt.

@nonamez78:
Zu Frage 2)
Das wird am Quick Return Bonus liegen, je schneller man abgibt, desto mehr Punkte. Der Bonus steigt nicht linear, sondern deutlich steiler.
Umgekehrt verlierst du also überproportional viele Punkte wenn du weniger Leistung (wie die 970 im Vergleich zur 980) hast.

Du kannst ja mal unter Folding@home Bonus Point Calculator selbst etwas spielen.


----------



## brooker (22. April 2016)

... es ist so ruhig hier ...


----------



## HisN (22. April 2016)

Cool, ich bin bei ProfBoom schon in den Threads


----------



## brooker (22. April 2016)

@HisN, was meinst Du damit?


----------



## nonamez78 (22. April 2016)

Vermutlich meint er, dass er ProfBoom bald erreicht und die Webseite seinen Namen dort ausweist:

ProfBoom - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

Mir macht der liebe HisN übrigens auch "Probleme". Ist wie ein rotes Auto im Rückspiegel .


----------



## brooker (22. April 2016)

... und dabei hält er sich noch zurück. Wenn die zwei TitanX mit OC losgelassen werden, rappelte richtig und ein 1,4 Mio PPD - FOLDER ist geboren.
Schade das nicht mehr Titanen mitmachen. Könnten wir gut gebrauchen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. April 2016)

Sorg dafür dass die Preise fallen oder wir günstige Schnäppchen machen können > dann hole ich mir auch ne Zweite.


----------



## brooker (22. April 2016)

Also 980ti s gibt's im Marktplatz von Pcgh usw. für 500,- mit Garantie. Wenn die neuen Karten kommen, wird es vermutlich auf 400,- - 350,- runter gehen. Aber das dauert noch.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. April 2016)

Wenn ich nochmal soviel investiere, dann in ne 2. Titan X > wenn ich es schon mache, will ich mir die Option SLI offen halten.

NaCl:
Leider verbessert sich die Faltzeit der NaCl auch nach der einen oder anderen Optimierung nicht > pro WU ~1h und für die 125 Punkte ist mir dass definitiv zu lang.


----------



## ProfBoom (22. April 2016)

Brauchst du immer so lange, oder nur wenn du nebenher spielst?
Was hast du denn schon optimiert?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. April 2016)

Bis auf etwa 10min spielt es keine Rolle was ich mache.

Ohne ProcesLasso nutzt er natürlich beide Xeon aber selbst so ist er irgendwo bei 10min.

Mit ProzesLasso (darf nur Xeon 2 nutzten, aber alle 16Threads) macht es bis auf die erwähnten keinen Unterschied ob ich was am Server mache oder nicht.

Unter Win7 war ich bei 5-7min pro WU wenn ich nebenher noch gezockt habe.

Abgeschalteten hab ich auch die nervige Windows-Tippanzeige.


----------



## nonamez78 (23. April 2016)

@A.Meier-PS3

Darf ich fragen was für ein Xeon Modell das ist? Ich habe eine Reihe Linux Server mitlaufen, welche ebenfalls auf Xeon CPUs falten, allerdings mit dem normalen Client im Terminal. Die Werte sind auch alles andere als berauschend, aber eventuell habe ich ein ähnliches Modell und wir können vergleichen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. April 2016)

nonamez78 schrieb:


> @A.Meier-PS3
> 
> Darf ich fragen was für ein Xeon Modell das ist? Ich habe eine Reihe Linux Server mitlaufen, welche ebenfalls auf Xeon CPUs falten, allerdings mit dem normalen Client im Terminal. Die Werte sind auch alles andere als berauschend, aber eventuell habe ich ein ähnliches Modell und wir können vergleichen.


E5-2687W ES
Mein Signatur-Link führt zum Vorstellungsthread vom Server (bis auf die Win7-Angabe aktuell).


----------



## nonamez78 (23. April 2016)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> E5-2687W ES
> Mein Signatur-Link führt .....



Du hast für mich keine (sichtbare) Signatur, deshalb hab ich gefragt  ...

Den einzigen Xeon den ich von dem Rechner hier im Zugriff habe (für den Rest brauche ich das Firmen VPN) ist ein E5620. Der macht ca. 12-15.000 Punkte am Tag.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (23. April 2016)

nonamez78 schrieb:


> Du hast für mich keine (sichtbare) Signatur, deshalb hab ich gefragt  ...
> 
> Den einzigen Xeon den ich von dem Rechner hier im Zugriff habe (für den Rest brauche ich das Firmen VPN) ist ein E5620. Der macht ca. 12-15.000 Punkte am Tag.



Stimmt, die SIG ist derzeit OFF, auf seiner Seite ist sie aber noch ON. Nun gut, hier mal der Direkt-Link:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...40944-faltserver-e5-2687w-es.html#post7945671


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. April 2016)

Irgendwie war der Haken bei "Signatur anzeigen" draussen.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (24. April 2016)

Oh Wunder, wir haben Weekend und Stanford verrechnet Punkte - das ich das noch erleben darf !


----------



## HisN (24. April 2016)

Krass .. ich bin auch bei A.Meier-PS3 als Thread zu sehen.
In 20 Jahren habe ich Dich eingeholt^^


----------



## brooker (24. April 2016)

... wenn Du die PPDs erhöhst, geht es schneller


----------



## HisN (24. April 2016)

Hehe ... ist glaub ich nur ne Phase. Das wird weniger bei mir, sobald ich auf der ersten Seite angekommen bin.


----------



## brooker (24. April 2016)

... ok, dass werden einige aus dem Team sicher zu verhindern wissen. Aber Wahnsinn, was da mit den beiden Karten und der CPU geht: gut 1,6Mio PPDs ... feine Sache!


----------



## nonamez78 (24. April 2016)

HisN schrieb:


> Hehe ... ist glaub ich nur ne Phase. Das wird weniger bei mir, sobald ich auf der ersten Seite angekommen bin.



War/ist bei mir bisher das Gegenteil. Je höher ich komme, desto mehr Hardware baue ich ein . Allerdings sind meine 2x GTX 980 und ein paar Webserver (CPU Rechnung) gegen 1,6 Mio PPD eine kleine Lachnummer .


----------



## HisN (24. April 2016)

Ich glaub die 1.6Mios gabs nur an dem WE, bei dem der Punkte-Server gehangen hat. Da muss ein Tag Vorher oder Nachher in die Rechnung reingekommen sein.


----------



## brooker (24. April 2016)

Hast Recht, das hab ich übersehen. Hast Du schon mal 2 Tage durchlaufen lassen um herauszubekommen, was pro Tag maximal geht?  Würde mich interessieren.


----------



## HisN (24. April 2016)

Ne, muss ich leider passen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. April 2016)

HisN schrieb:


> Krass .. ich bin auch bei A.Meier-PS3 als Thread zu sehen.
> In 20 Jahren habe ich Dich eingeholt^^


Das geht sicher schneller wenn du dran bleibst > ich zocke aktuell wieder viel zu viel 


Noch was anderes:
Da ich den NaCl auf Biegen und Brechen nicht schneller unter Win10 zum laufen bekomme, hab ich jetzt es mal mit SMP versucht > alle 16 Threads von Xeon 2 bringen gerade mal knappe 5'000PPD


----------



## brooker (24. April 2016)

Dann doch lieber NaCl!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. April 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> Dann doch lieber NaCl!


Wenn der NaCl richtig laufen würde, würde ich dir zustimmen aber das tut er momentan überhaupt nicht > Pro WU ne gute Stunde (!) = ~20WU/Tag X 125Punkte/WU = 2500PD 

Unter Win7 waren es so um 25kPPD rum (200WU's pro Tag) wenn nur Xeon 2 gefaltet hat.

Ehrlich gesagt sehe ich langsam nur noch eine Möglichkeit das Problem zu lösen da Neuinstallation von Chrome nichts gebracht hat > Ne komplette Neuinstallation von Win10 aber da hab ich echt keinen Bock drauf.


----------



## nonamez78 (25. April 2016)

Hast du mal in der Auslastung geguckt, ob überhaupt mehr als ein Kern bei der Arbeit ist? Chrome neu installieren wird da wenig bringen, das ist eine große Binary, die maximal von der Konfiguration beeinflusst wird.

Auf meiner kleinen Linux Workstation (i3-6300T) wird im reduzierten Zustand nur ein Kern genutzt, bei "Full" dann alle 4 (eigentlich hat die CPU nur zwei echte Kerne, aber HT machts möglich ). Die Zeit sinkt gegenüber dem "Light" Zustand von 2,5 h auf ca. 25 Minuten. Vom Gefühl ist das immer noch recht lang, aber meine Windows Tests liefen auf einem 6 Kerner (i7-5930k), vermutlich empfinde ich es daher als träge.

Unter OS X teste ich es auch gerade, da sind die Zeiten in etwa gleich (late 2013 iMac 27" i7). Momentan werden 15 Minuten Rest angezeigt, aber die CPU dürfte um einiges flotter sein als der i3.

Als Ansatz würde ich an deiner Steller erstmal die Last des nacl_helper Prozesses überprüfen. Der sollte für 4 Kerne knapp 400% Last haben, für 6 Kerne 600% usw.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. April 2016)

Klar hab ich dass nachgeschaut > durchgehend 100% auf allen 16 Threads von Xeon 2


----------



## nonamez78 (25. April 2016)

So ein merkwürdiges Verhalten hatte ich mit einer Grafikkarte (GTX 970). Die lief "voll" (120-150 Watt), aber nur mit 1/3 der Punkte (knapp unter 100.000). War für mich nicht erklärbar. Auch der passende CPU Thread lief auf 100% mit. Die Karte raus, eine weitere GTX 980 rein und alles läuft wie es soll. Da die erste 980 gleichzeitig zur 970 aber problemlos lief, die 970 aber nicht einmal alleine, muss es irgendwie an Kombination Client/Karte(n BIOS) gelegen haben.

Auch wenn es nichts weiter als eine reine Vermutung ist, aber eventuell hat der der Client für den Browser Probleme mehr vielen Kernen (?). Die hohe CPU Last ist zumindest mit GPUs zusammen kein Indikator für eine hohe Verarbeitungsgeschwindigkeit .

Insgesamt ein wenig intransparent was die Clients hier konstruieren. Allerdings fehlt mir auch die Idee, wie man es besser machen könnte.


----------



## mattinator (25. April 2016)

@*A.Meier-PS3*
Hast Du mal den Chrome komplett deinstalliert und (!) dessen Benutzerdaten incl. der Folding-App gelöscht (C:\Users\...) ?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. April 2016)

mattinator schrieb:


> @*A.Meier-PS3*
> Hast Du mal den Chrome komplett deinstalliert und (!) dessen Benutzerdaten incl. der Folding-App gelöscht (C:\Users\...) ?


Komplett deinstalliert ja, aber nicht die Benutzerdaten gelöscht > teste ich heute Abend.

Alle relevanten Datei unter C:\Mein Name\Chrome oder sonst noch wo?


----------



## mattinator (25. April 2016)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Alle relevanten Datei unter C:\Mein Name\Chrome oder sonst noch wo?


ggf. noch dort:
C:\Users\Dein Name\AppData\Local\Google\...
C:\Users\Dein Name\AppData\Roaming\Google\...


----------



## Vision-Modding (25. April 2016)

Doofe Frage; was macht der NaCI anders als der normale Client und vorallem warum marschiert der so? Laut Folding Homepage ist der Fancy für den Browser ohne GPU Unterstützung?!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. April 2016)

Der NaCl faltet sehr kleine CPU-WUs mit fixen 125Punkten.
Gedacht ist er eigentlich für leistungsschwächere CPUs und/oder für zwischendurch sprich kein 24/7.

Mit einer einigermaßen aktuellen CPU bekommt man bei SMP im 24/7-Betrieb einiges mehr an Punkten hat dafür aber auch länger an der einzelnen WU.


----------



## nonamez78 (25. April 2016)

mattinator schrieb:


> ggf. noch dort:
> C:\Users\Dein Name\AppData\Local\Google\...
> C:\Users\Dein Name\AppData\Roaming\Google\...



Er nutzt wenn ich das mitbekommen habe Linux. Zu dem ist die CPU Last auf dem Maximum. Mit Browser Einstellungen kann es auch nicht wirklich etwas zu tun haben, da sich alles extern in einer Binary befindet (genau deshalb funktioniert es aktuell ja auch nur im Chrome).


----------



## mattinator (25. April 2016)

nonamez78 schrieb:


> Er nutzt wenn ich das mitbekommen habe Linux.


In diesem Fall geht es um Windows 10.


nonamez78 schrieb:


> Zu dem ist die CPU Last auf dem Maximum.


Das ist nicht wirklich ein Kriterium für fehlerfreie Funktion. Ich habe schon so einige Programme mit Endlosschleifen und 100% CPU Last gesehen, waren glaub ich auch mal welche von mir dabei.


nonamez78 schrieb:


> Mit Browser Einstellungen kann  es auch nicht wirklich etwas zu tun haben, da sich alles extern in einer  Binary befindet (genau deshalb funktioniert es aktuell ja auch nur im  Chrome).


Da der Folding-NaCl-Client eine Browser-App (mit persönlichen Einstellungen) ist, hat das schon damit zu tun.


----------



## nonamez78 (25. April 2016)

mattinator schrieb:


> Das ist nicht wirklich ein Kriterium für fehlerfreie Funktion. Ich habe schon so einige Programme mit Endlosschleifen und 100% CPU Last gesehen, waren glaub ich auch mal welche von mir dabei.
> 
> Da der Folding-NaCl-Client eine Browser-App (mit persönlichen Einstellungen) ist, hat das schon damit zu tun.



Der NaCi Client läuft nicht im Browser, er wird nur vom Browser aus gestartet und läuft danach mit eingeschränkten Rechten (das siehst du z.b. auf meinem Screenshot oben). Es ist auch kein Web-Worker, wie es z.B. Firefox oder Chrome anbieten würden (Javascript würde auch viel zuviel Garbage Controlling nach sich ziehen, auch wenn JS mittlerweile sehr schnell ist). Aus meiner Sicht wird eine Chrome API verwendet, welche den Start von vorher kompilierter Software nutzt (dadurch wird auch kein NaCi auf einer ARM CPU laufen können, selbst wenn man Chrome oder Chromium dafür bekommt).

Danach hat der Browser natürlich noch die Macht die Runtime zu terminieren oder von mir aus zu throtteln, aber er hat keine Einfluss auf das, was sie berechnet. Es gibt bei solchen Calls lediglich fest definierte Schnittstellen, welche über Callbacks dem Browser mittteilen können, wie weit bereits gerechnet wurde, oder was schief gelaufen ist.

Auf dem Screenshot im Anhang sieht man schön den Download einer kompletten WU (1,1 mb Base64 encoded Content). Index 4 im Object enthält die WU selber, der Rest ist Zertifikat und vermutlich rein zur Garantie einer echten WU gedacht. Laut den Einträgen unter Index 1 ist die WU mit bzip komprimiert. Ich versuche mal ob ich sie extrahieren kann.

Mit den 100% und "Loop" hast du natürlich Recht, dazu hatte ich ein paar Seiten vorher schon eine Vermutung geäußert. Irgendwie scheint der Thread, welcher z.B. für Nvidia GPUs die Vorarbeit leistet, vieles unnötig zu errechnen (oder es ist so zeitabhängig, dass sehr oft neu gerechnet werden muss). Eine stark gedrosselte CPU schafft es immernoch eine Grafikkarte auszulasten. Umgekehrt müsste die CPU Last dann ungenutzt bleiben, wenn doch weniger auch reicht (genau das ist aber nicht der Fall).

Edit:
Damit wird es realisiert: Welcome to Native Client - Google Chrome

NaCL ist dabei wie oben vermutet eine Art Starter Schnittstelle für eine Software, die mit stark eingeschränkten Rechten läuft und Daten über simple Javascript Callbacks austauschen kann.


----------



## brooker (26. April 2016)

AMD Polaris 1 : Firestrike-Ultra-Wert angeblich auf Niveau der Geforce GTX 98  Ti ... da muss mehr gehen!


----------



## Mr.Knister (26. April 2016)

Kommt auf Preis und Verbrauch an


----------



## Kashura (27. April 2016)

wir machen doppelt so viel Punkte als letztes Jahr um diese Zeit 

Was haltet ihr von der Idee monatlich ein festes Punkteziel anzuvisieren um den Stromverbrauch nicht aus den Augen zu verlieren? Ich hatte mit der 390 so um die 3mio im Monat und dachte mir wenn ich den Wert mit der ti verdoppel leiste ich mehr aber verbrauche wahrscheinlich sogar weniger strom.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. April 2016)

Jeder soviel er will und kann.


----------



## Bumblebee (27. April 2016)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Jeder soviel er will und kann.



.. Genau ..


----------



## HisN (27. April 2016)

<-- auf der ersten Seite angekommen^^
Bzw. unter den ersten 100 im PCGH-Team *korkenknall*


----------



## brooker (27. April 2016)

@HisN: wie gehts nun weiter?


----------



## HisN (27. April 2016)

Gute Frage, nächste Frage 
Am besten wäre natürlich: Lottogewinn, eigenes Haus, PV-Anlage aufs Dach 
Aber 600W dauerhaft verbraten .... das mach ich nicht so lange mit^^


----------



## brooker (27. April 2016)

... 18 Mio sind gerade drin, aber die Chance sehr gering


----------



## nonamez78 (27. April 2016)

Hat ein User hier  schon mal einen Radiator über einem Radiator geparkt? Aktuell nutzt mein Falter einen 360er Radiator (60 mm stark von EKWB), aber ich habe noch einen liegen mit ebenfalls 360 mm und 45 mm Dicke, aber aktuell keine Lüfter.
Für den Start würde ich daher (mit dem Gehäuse kaum anders machbar) den zweiten Radiator von oben aufs Case schrauben. Von unten betrachtet würde sich dann "3x 120mm Lüfter / Radiator / Radiator" ergeben.

Edit:
Die Idee ist "Quatsch" . Ich bestell 3x BeQuiet Shadow Wings in 120 mm und gut ist es. Da der Raditor sowieso extern sein wird, lege ich ihn erstmal mit montierten Lüftern mit auf den anderen Kühler von oben drauf. Da wird ein kleiner Sog entstehen und hoffentlich etwas mehr kühlen. Wenn das nicht klappt, lege ich den Raditor neben den Rechner (soll ja keinen Schönheitswettbewerb gewinnen ).


----------



## brooker (27. April 2016)

@nonamez78: Lüfter/Radi/Radi wird ohne Turbine nicht sinnvoll sein. Warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse durch einen Radi ziehen und die dann noch wärmere Luft nochmals zum Abkühlen nutzen, ist nicht wirklich effektiv. Warme Luft nutzen ist schon Kompromis genug. Versuche immer die Radis mit frischer Luft zu versorgen.

Warum nutzt Du eigentlich EKWB? die Radis zu dem Preis empfinde ich persönlich nicht als empfehlenswert.


----------



## nonamez78 (27. April 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> Lüfter/Radi/Radi wird ohne Turbine nicht sinnvoll sein. Warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse durch einen Radi ziehen und die dann noch wärmere Luft nochmals zum Abkühlen nutzen



Die Reihenfolge meinte ich von innen gesehen. Es würde also in jedem Fall geschoben werden. Die Idee entstand einfach, weil der Radiator übrig ist.



brooker schrieb:


> Warum nutzt Du eigentlich EKWB? die Radis zu dem Preis empfinde ich persönlich nicht als empfehlenswert.



Das ist reine Gewohnheit. Ich mag die Fittinge sehr und das komplette Kühlersortiment hat mich noch nie enttäuscht. Die Preise sind zwar höher als von anderen Herstellern, aber dafür empfinde ich die Qualität und Passgenauigkeit als absolut ok.
Der andere Radiator ist aber von Coolgate, als EKWB Groupie würde ich mich also nicht bezeichnen .

Für meinen nächsten Gaming PC plane ich reines Hard Tubing, da wird sich die Sache mit den EKWB Fittingen aber dann zwangsweise ändern. Vermutlich kommt dann auch mal der Rest von einem anderen Herstellern (Aqua-Computer ist bei mir ums Eck, die sollen auch mal eine Chance kriegen ).


----------



## brooker (27. April 2016)

...  ... ich kann Dir was Kühler und Radis angeht Watercool sehr ans Herz legen. Bin seit Jahren mit der Hardware unterwegs und alles bestens. Bei Aqua-Computer habe ich leider einige Male Pech gehabt und hatte dann, als ich aus Berlin weg bin auch keinen Nerv aus der Ferne weiter zu reklamieren. Aber gut, wenn Du vor Ort bist, ist alles schick!   ... bin gespannt auf das Ergebnis!


----------



## HisN (28. April 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> Hast Recht, das hab ich übersehen. Hast Du schon mal 2 Tage durchlaufen lassen um herauszubekommen, was pro Tag maximal geht?  Würde mich interessieren.



Ich hab jetzt mal über den Tag gestern laufen lassen, und es wurden 1.36Mio. Punkte gezählt. Is anständig für die beiden Grakas. Den Prozessor lass ich locker laufen. Der Taktet auf 1.2Ghz wenn der Rechner faltet und nimmt nur 0.7V.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. April 2016)

Geht also noch mehr wenn die CPU sich nicht im Standgas langweilt.


----------



## HisN (28. April 2016)

Da ich die CPU nicht mitrechnen lasse und die Grakas auch mit 1.2Ghz deutlich über 90% ausgelastet sind .... nur unwesentlich. Das wird eventuell erst mit Pascal wieder mehr


----------



## brooker (28. April 2016)

... habe gerade ein Problem: trotz Passkey (copy&paste) kein Bonus ... hab FAH schon neu installiert, aber bringt nichts. Hat einer ne Idee?


----------



## nonamez78 (28. April 2016)

Meinst du die reine Anzeige im Client, oder auch die resultierenden Punkte? Da die finalen Punkte ohnehin erst nach dem Upload errechnet werden (alles andere könnte man auch gut zum Schummeln nutzen) wäre es hier interessant, ob die Berechnung an der Stelle funktioniert.
Eine Neuinstallation wird wenig bringen, da der Client in Python geschrieben ist und via Telnet mit der lokalen Instanz redet. Wenn im Client oben das Team und dein Name steht müsste die Recheninstanz auch diese Daten nutzen (sie werden ja nur ausgelesen).

Vom Bauchgefühlt würde ich auf einen Anzeigefehler des GUIs tippen, außer es werden wirklich nach Abschluß einer WU zuwenig Punkte generiert.


----------



## brooker (28. April 2016)

... nun gehts genau anders rum, aber nur bei der GPU 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. April 2016)

Ich hab das Ganze NaCl nochmal runtergekickt mit allem drum und dran, aber leider keine Verbesserung. 


Falte ich halt eben parallel zum Zocken SMP (besser als gar nicht zu falten ) > ich kann ja dank dem SMP-Client und Process Lasso schön die Thread-Anzahl und Zuweisung dem CPU-Bedarf des Spiel anpassen.


----------



## mattinator (29. April 2016)

So´n Sch..., seit gestern von Großraum-Störung Kabel Deutschland betroffen. Ein GPU- und CPU-Projekt in Warteschleife, kein Internet, kein Festnetztelefon. Da hat der Rechner mal etwas Ruhe.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. April 2016)

Techniker schraubt schneller!


----------



## nonamez78 (29. April 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> @nonamez78: Lüfter/Radi/Radi wird ohne Turbine nicht sinnvoll sein. Warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse durch einen Radi ziehen und die dann noch wärmere Luft nochmals zum Abkühlen nutzen, ist nicht wirklich effektiv. Warme Luft nutzen ist schon Kompromis genug. Versuche immer die Radis mit frischer Luft zu versorgen..



Allen Warnungen zum Trotz: "siehe Bild" . Die finale Position wird anders sein, vermutlich um 90° gedreht. Aber die Lüfter fehlen noch, kommen dank unserem "Super Hermes Boten" sicher nicht vor 20:00 Uhr hier an.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (1. Mai 2016)

Normalerweise wäre ich nun drüber, aber es ist Weekend ! 

Edit: Hat sich erledigt.

PS: War mein bisher erfolgreichster Monat: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## alexk94 (1. Mai 2016)

Gut 1,23 Mio. im April. Meine höchste Punktzahl bisher.  Wenn das so weiter geht, müssten ja die 10 Mio. noch vor dem Ende meiner Ausbildung fallen.

Was haben die Zeiten sowie Datums über der Timeout-Anzeige zu bedeuten? 

Am Mittwoch wird mein PC wieder gequält, aber vorher wird mein Hirn bei den Abschlussprüfungen am Dienstag gequält. Da freue ich mich schon drauf.


----------



## brooker (1. Mai 2016)

... du meinst, "assigned"? Da hast Du Dir die WU abgeholt/Start download und ab dann läuft die Frist zur Fertigstellung.

PS: viel Erfolg! *daumen drück*


----------



## alexk94 (1. Mai 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> ... du meinst, "assigned"? Da hast Du Dir die WU abgeholt/Start download und ab dann läuft die Frist zur Fertigstellung.
> 
> PS: viel Erfolg! *daumen drück*



Danke, bei drei Prüfungen an einen Tag brauche ich das. OK, ich habe mich immer gewundert, was das bedeutet.

Noch einen schönen Sonntag.

Danke an die, die mir die Daumen drücken.

Aber zurück zum Falten, sonst bekomme ich vielleicht noch Ärger, das ich das Thema gewechselt habe. Es geht ja hier ums falten, nicht um Abschlussprüfungen.

Gab es schon mal ein Teamtreffen?

Alex


----------



## nonamez78 (3. Mai 2016)

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=teampage&teamnum=70335

als Rang sind wir da auf Platz 14, statt 13? ... Die Url scheint auch falsch zu sein (pcghw.de).


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Mai 2016)

Wer anonym faltet, faltet automatisch für das Team "0" und das zählen sie mit während extremeoverclocking.com dies nicht tut.


----------



## nonamez78 (3. Mai 2016)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wer anonym faltet, faltet automatisch für das Team "0" und das zählen sie mit während extremeoverclocking.com dies nicht tut.



Rrrr jawoll, ich habs einfach drauf. Danke für den Hinweis .


----------



## brooker (3. Mai 2016)

@FlyingPC





			
				FlyingPC schrieb:
			
		

> Läuft der Server noch? Überlege auch über einen Server zu folden.
> Wenn er noch läuft, wie viele PPD erreicht der Server?



Mit was für einem Server möchtest Du falten?


----------



## FlyingPC (3. Mai 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> @FlyingPC
> 
> Mit was für einem Server möchtest Du falten?



Ich würde mit dem Server von ps_kranker ohne ssd falten.
Also 4x2,5Ghz.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (3. Mai 2016)

Tachchen zusammen,

ich muss das Falten vorerst aussetzen ...

Ich musste meine Vertrag bei O2 zum 30.04 kündigen und der neue Anschluss mit 1&1 kann erst zum 23.05 geschaltet werden.
Ich habe zwar einen kostenlosen Stick für den Übergang bekommen, aber da weis ich nicht in wieder fern da ich da Volumenabhängig bin und muss daher vorerst aussetzen 

Sowie ich wieder DSL habe, geht der Spaß selbstverständlich weiter 

Bis dahin, faltet was die Bude her gibt


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Mai 2016)

alexk94 schrieb:


> Gab es schon mal ein Teamtreffen?
> 
> Alex



Ja, haben wir früher tatsächlich ein paar mal durchgeführt


----------



## brooker (4. Mai 2016)

... erneutes Angebot von AMAZON zur 980Ti OMEGA für 575,-€ - ZOTAC GeForce GTX 98Ti AMP Omega Edition 6 GB DDR: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor


----------



## alexk94 (4. Mai 2016)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ja, haben wir früher tatsächlich ein paar mal durchgeführt



Und wann war das letzte? Ich würde beim nächsten Treffen kommen. Ist da schon was in Planung?

Interessant. Ca. 182.000 statt 145.000 pro Tag sind drinnen, wenn mein PC 24 h läuft.  10 Mio., ich komme.


----------



## brooker (4. Mai 2016)

... ich schaue gerade nicht schlecht. Wollte gerade einige kleine 0x15er mit "max-packet-size" "small" generieren und was bekomme ich? 0x15 mit BaseCredit 14093. Das sind keine small WUs sondern schon richtig bigge  ... Stanford scheint sich also komplett von der "packet-size" -Definition abgewandt zu haben. 

Schade. Nun muss ich an großen WUs testen. Das dauert wieder unnötig mehr Zeit


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Mai 2016)

alexk94 schrieb:


> Und wann war das letzte? Ich würde beim nächsten Treffen kommen. Ist da schon was in Planung?



Ist schon etwas her; ein neues ist momentan nicht geplant
Aber ich behalte es mal im Hinterkopf


----------



## sc59 (5. Mai 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> ... ich schaue gerade nicht schlecht. Wollte gerade einige kleine 0x15er mit "max-packet-size" "small" generieren und was bekomme ich? 0x15 mit BaseCredit 14093. Das sind keine small WUs sondern schon richtig bigge  ... Stanford scheint sich also komplett von der "packet-size" -Definition abgewandt zu haben.
> 
> Schade. Nun muss ich an großen WUs testen. Das dauert wieder unnötig mehr Zeit



Moin moin brooker.
Das stimmt so nicht ganz.
Mit " max-packet-size = small " soll für Nvidia Karten der Core 0x15 forciert werden.
das hatt bei dir prima geklappt.
eine Auswahl ob die WUs dann im Berrechnungsaufwand small oder big ist, entsteht dadurch nicht.
Der Eindruck durch die Namensgebung,entsteht aber nätürlich.
greetz sc59


----------



## alexk94 (5. Mai 2016)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ist schon etwas her; ein neues ist momentan nicht geplant
> Aber ich behalte es mal im Hinterkopf



Ok. Ich denke, das in der Zwischenzeit ein paar neue Gesichter dazu gekommen sind. 

Schöne Feiertage


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Mai 2016)

Interessant wäre es sicher, bis auf Bumblebee kenne ich keinen persönlich aus dem Team.


----------



## brooker (5. Mai 2016)

sc59 schrieb:


> Moin moin brooker.
> Das stimmt so nicht ganz.
> Mit " max-packet-size = small " soll für Nvidia Karten der Core 0x15 forciert werden.
> das hatt bei dir prima geklappt.
> ...



Dann war das in der Vergangenheit Zufall, dass die 0x15er klein waren. Ok, wird gleich im HowTo geändert. Ist aber auch verwirrend 

Wie verhält es sich dann mit "middle" und "big"?


----------



## ProfBoom (5. Mai 2016)

max-packet-size  small    Configures the slot to get small WUs (~5MB)
max-packet-size  normal Configures the slot to get normal WUs (~10MB)
max-packet-size  big      Configures the slot to get big WUs (~500MB) 


Das finde ich auf den Stanfordseiten: https://fah-web.stanford.edu/projects/FAHClient/wiki/FahControl
Und so habe ich es auch in Erinnerung. Kann es sein, dass die 0x15 einfach einen kleinen Upload haben (~5MB) und dadurch 'small' sind?


----------



## brooker (5. Mai 2016)

... das passt halt nicht mehr: gestern habe 0x15er bekommen mit BaseCredit +15.000


----------



## Mr.Knister (5. Mai 2016)

Die Frage ist: Wie groß war die Datei? Nur darum geht es ja bei der packet size.


----------



## sc59 (5. Mai 2016)

sorry finde die news nach 20min suchen immer noch nicht.
Kann es also nicht beweisen.
Meiner Errinerung nach wurde für vor Maxwell speziell Fermi GPU´s diese options eingefügt, da der Bonus mit diesen Karten und core 17 nicht erreicht werden konnte.
Jetzt zu den Fakten die ich meine noch zu wissen und sie so verstanden habe

max-packet-size= xxx ensteht aus Zeiten als die Internetanbindung noch schlecht bzw. langsam teils nur mobil war. 
zu dieser Zeit gab es noch keine GPU cores.
  Diese Argument/ Flags beziehen sich rein auf SMP Anwendungen.
Stanfordt nimmt aber dieses "Zusatzargument" um eben lansame vor Maxwell GPU´s mit core 15  zu versorgen
(Kein Bonus ,lange berrechnungszeit erlaubt. bis zu 7 tagen.).
jetzt kommt aus dieser Argumentation natürlich Verwirrung auf.
small ja gibts hatt teils auch bei V7 mit SMP funktioniert.
 big  ging super wenn du viele CPU Kerne hattest und die BIGWU´s vorhanden waren / sind(auch SMP).
medium ???? keine Ahnung ob sich da jeh was getan hatt, wenn ich dieses Flag gesetz habe (gefühlt nicht).

Auf die Größe der GPU Wu´s hatt dieses Argument jedoch keinen Einfluss.
Welche, wieviel und mit welcher Berechnungsgröße lässt sich auf den  projekt summery seite herausfinden.

hoffe ich konnte helfen. 
schönen Feiertag noch


----------



## brooker (5. Mai 2016)

... wir sind auf der Main: Hwbot und Folding @ Home: PCGH-Teams auf Verfolgungsjagd 

Wer von uns ist bereits bei HWBot am Start?


----------



## Ü50 (5. Mai 2016)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/h...formation-rankings-benchmarks-user-infos.html

Hi, 
ich kann PCGH@FoldingHome garnichts anfangen. Gibt es sowas wie bei uns? siehe oben.
Kann ich mit meiner HW überhaupt etwas ausrichten und euch unterstützen? 

UE5  @ HWBOT

Gruß Ü60


----------



## alexk94 (5. Mai 2016)

Ü60: Welche Grafikkarten hast du? Ja, sowie gibt es: PCGH_Team_alexk94 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats
Hier ist hier ne Anleitung zum Einrichten:  Gamer folden gegen Krebs

Alex


----------



## Ü50 (5. Mai 2016)

Einen Teil meiner Grakas. UE5  @ HWBOT
Da ich über 250 Grakas habe ,kann ich die nicht alle aufzählen.

Gruß Ü60


----------



## alexk94 (5. Mai 2016)

Was sind deine aktuellsten Grafikkarten? Beispiel: Mit zwei GTX 980 ti (übertaktet) sind locker ne Mio Punkte pro Tag möglich. Da überholst du mich in 3 Tagen. 

Alex


----------



## brooker (5. Mai 2016)

Hallo Ü50, schön, dass Du Dich gemeldet hast.Du hast ja einen richtigen Fuhrpark!  ... nach erster Sichtung können Deine GTX970er und AMD 7970er sowie alle jüngeren GPUs ordentlich was reißen. Wieviele Boards hast Du zur Verfügung?


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Mai 2016)

Mit  GTX970er und AMD 7970er bist du gut am Start


----------



## alexk94 (6. Mai 2016)

Morgen,

ich habe mal hochgerechnet: mit 2 GTX 970 (übertaktet) sind ca. 760.000 Punkte plus einer AMD HD 7970 (übertaktet) mit ca. 320.000 Punkte sind insgesamt ca. 1.080.000 Punkte pro Tag möglich.  Das ist ein ordentlicher Wert.  
Ü50, kennst du ein paar Leute aus den Team, die neben der Punktejagd als Übertakter, auch  einen Teil ihrer Hardware für unser Foldingteam zur Verfügung stellen kann? Wir brauchen und da werden mir einige zustimmen, ein paar Leute, die ohne Probleme 1 Mio. und mehr pro Tag schaffen.

Achtet aber auf den Stromverbrauch, wie es der Kollege runter mir schon geschrieben hat.

Alex


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Mai 2016)

Vergiss aber den Stromverbrauch nicht zu erwähnen > ich würde auch 1Mio-PPD hinbekommen, aber mir ist der Stromverbrauch zu hoch.


----------



## brooker (6. Mai 2016)

... es gibt WUs, die hab ich richtig gern aufm PC 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (8. Mai 2016)

Es geht immer noch ein bisschen mehr - meine bisher größte GPU-WU. Meine 750 Ti hat dafür ca. 29 Stunden gebraucht (Hab's extra nicht unterbrochen): 

05:10:48:WU01:FS00:0x21:Folding@home GPU Core21 Folding@home Core
05:10:48:WU01:FS00:0x21:Version 0.0.17...
05:28:17:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 25000 out of 2500000 steps (1%)... (07.05.2016)
10:05:06:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 2475000 out of 2500000 steps (99%)...(08.05.2016)
10:22:06:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 2500000 out of 2500000 steps (100%)...
10:22:17:WU01:FS00:Upload 1.18%...
10:32:42:WU01:FS00:Upload 98.92%
10:32:48:WU01:FS00:Upload 99.76%
10:32:50:WU01:FS00:Upload complete
10:32:50:WU01:FS00:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
10:32:50:WU01:FS00:Final credit estimate, *86176.00 points *
10:32:50:WU01:FS00:Cleaning up


----------



## nonamez78 (9. Mai 2016)

Die Größe der WU ist aber dann von der Grafikkarten Generation und "Größe" abhängig?


```
20:34:59:WU01:FS01:Upload 31.96%
20:35:05:WU01:FS01:Upload 71.49%
20:35:11:WU01:FS01:Upload complete
20:35:11:WU01:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
20:35:11:WU01:FS01:Final credit estimate, 152875.00 points
20:35:11:WU01:FS01:Cleaning up
```

Solche Einträge wie hier sehe ich öfters. Vermutlich wird die Größe an die Rechenzeit angepasst um das Risiko eines Benutzerabbruches zu minimieren?


----------



## brooker (10. Mai 2016)

... die Sonne meint es gut, im Zimmer sind bereits 27,8°C.


----------



## nonamez78 (10. Mai 2016)

Oh wei, Dachwohnung und Dach aus Glas ?.
Neocoretexxx hatte eben schon was um die 26,5 °C, da hatte ich echt schon Mitleid (bin eher ein Wintermensch). Hier sind es 23,4 °C im Büro. Der Falter steht im Keller, der Raum hat aktuell noch unter 22 °C.


----------



## brooker (10. Mai 2016)

... nee, normal ist es angenehm kühl. Im Wintergarten sind trotz Abschattung 38°C  ... ist halt recht warm draußen.


----------



## HisN (10. Mai 2016)

<-- freut sich schon auf den Hochsommer, über 30° im Dachzimmer wo die Rechner stehen.


----------



## brooker (10. Mai 2016)

... die Klima-Anlage muss her! 

Mal was anderes: ich beobachte seit Tagen, dass es teilweise mehr als eine Stunde dauert, dass die fertigen WUs geholt werden. Habe auch gerade wieder eine 11406 am Start die seit über 90 Minuten auf Abholung wartet. Was ist denn da wieder los? Kann ich was machen?


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Mai 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> ..... Kann ich was machen?



Ich glaube / denke nicht
Manchmal hilft das (ur)alte "have you turned it of and on"
Pausiere mal, fahr runter, warte 30 Sekunden und boote neu


----------



## brooker (10. Mai 2016)

... das hat geholfen! Nur schade, dass ich das nicht immer mitbekommen und so wieder tausende von Punkten für Team verloren gegangen sind.


----------



## Kashura (11. Mai 2016)

sind uns Falter abhanden gekommen? Irgendwie sind die Punkte in den letzten Tagen weniger


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Mai 2016)

Kashura schrieb:


> sind uns Falter abhanden gekommen? Irgendwie sind die Punkte in den letzten Tagen weniger



"Abhanden gekommen" nicht; bloss "eingeknickt"

folding_hoomer - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

raFINNiert - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

Wenn ein - zwei Falter der Spitzengruppe ein "Loch" haben sind das schnell Millionen PPD weniger


----------



## Kashura (11. Mai 2016)

na dann lass ich mal wieder ein wenig durchfalten  Muss nur irgendwie die Temps unter Kontrolle bekommen. Die MSI brüllt bei den 0x21er ganz schön los -.-


----------



## binär-11110110111 (11. Mai 2016)

Der 6. Sommertag in Folge hinterläßt +26 Grad in meiner Dachwohnung; die Lüfter ziehen inzwischen spürbar an. Ich "freue" mich ebenfalls schon auf den Sommer, wo ich Tag & Nacht +30 Grad plus X hier oben habe... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (11. Mai 2016)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> "Abhanden gekommen" nicht; bloss "eingeknickt"
> 
> folding_hoomer - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats
> 
> ...



Ich mache auch wieder so gut es geht mit ... Das mit dem Traffic scheint sich in Grenzen zu halten


----------



## brooker (11. Mai 2016)

... bin ich der Einzige der das Problem mit den langen Wartezeiten fürs Senden hat? Habe bisher heute auf beiden Rechnern schon 3h Wartezeit erfahren müssen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Mai 2016)

Kein Problem mit Wartezeiten aber dafür schlage mich gerade mit einer launischen 750Ti rum > schon am zweiten Tag in Folge hat sie nach einer WU nicht mehr hochgetaktet und mit 405MHz kommt nunmal nicht viel rum.


----------



## FlyingPC (11. Mai 2016)

Ich bin echtmal gespannt wie sich die GTX 1080 und GTX 1070 beim Folden schlagen werden.
Link zu Heise-Artikel: Turbo Pascal: Nvidia stellt GeForce GTX 1 und GeForce 1 vor | heise online
Wenn die GTX 1070 so viel wie die GTX 980ti leisten sollte und weniger verbraucht.
Dann ist es eine richtige geile Grafikkarte.


----------



## brooker (11. Mai 2016)

Ich bin gespannt und skeptisch. Die Anzahl der ROPs war in der Vergangenheit der Grund, warum AMD trotz höherer Rechenleistung nicht an Nvidia rankam. Die neuen Nvidia haben weniger ROPs. Bin gespannt wie sich das auswirkt. Wenn Stanford darauf evtl. reagiert, könnte das für AMD Karten ein Fest werden und endlich die Leistung der Furys und Co. genutzt werden.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (11. Mai 2016)

FlyingPC schrieb:


> Ich bin echtmal gespannt wie sich die GTX 1080 und GTX 1070 beim Folden schlagen werden.
> Link zu Heise-Artikel: Turbo Pascal: Nvidia stellt GeForce GTX 18 und GeForce 17 vor | heise online
> Wenn die GTX 1070 so viel wie die GTX 980ti leisten sollte und weniger verbraucht.
> Dann ist es eine richtige geile Grafikkarte.



Ich warte ebenfalls SEHNSÜCHTIG auf die Tests dieser Karten ...
Ebeneso interessiert mich die Faltleistung der Karte im Vergleich zu meiner 980Ti ...

Die 1080Ti (wenn sie kommt), wird sicherlich unbezahlbar werden, daher bin ich gespannt was sich die BoardPartner (hauptsächlich KFA²) an Design für die 1080 einfallen lassen ...
Evbtl iss ja was für mich dabei


----------



## brooker (11. Mai 2016)

... gerade für die warme Zeit, möchte ich auf eines von Mattis Super Tools verweisen: automatischen Finishen und Runterfahren nach Vorgabe unter Windows und Linux. Habe den Beitrag im HowTo für den FAH-Client eingebunden.


----------



## Kashura (12. Mai 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> ... bin ich der Einzige der das Problem mit den langen Wartezeiten fürs Senden hat? Habe bisher heute auf beiden Rechnern schon 3h Wartezeit erfahren müssen



hatte ich glaube ich noch nie. Kann das irgendwie mit deiner Leitung zusammenhängen? Hast du mal ein Speedtest gemacht und dir die Upload Geschwindigkeit angeschaut? Vielleicht mal aus Jux irgendwo was hoch laden? Nur so paar Ideen von jemand ohne Ahnung


----------



## nonamez78 (12. Mai 2016)

Kashura schrieb:


> hatte ich glaube ich noch nie. Kann das irgendwie mit deiner Leitung zusammenhängen? Hast du mal ein Speedtest gemacht und dir die Upload Geschwindigkeit angeschaut? Vielleicht mal aus Jux irgendwo was hoch laden? Nur so paar Ideen von jemand ohne Ahnung



Da die Stanford Server bei "uns" nicht blockieren, kann es eigentlich nur ein "lokales" (Anschluss bezogenes) Routing Problem sein, im Extremfall auch eine Firewall.
Hier wäre dann interessant wie Brooker ins Netz geht. Ein Netzstart des Rechners ändert nichts am Routing, solange das Netz mit einem Router aufgebaut wird.
Ich erinnere mich an Upload Probleme bei mir im April, aber da hatten wirklich alle scheinbar Probleme und die Stats waren komplett verschoben.

Sollte das alles nicht richtig sein, würde noch eine Lastverteilung auf Stanford Seite eine Möglichkeit sein, die anhand fester IP-Hashes auf verschiedene Server verteilt (den jeweiligen Server sehen wir ja alle im Controller von F@H). Soweit ich weiss kann man den aber in keinem Fall beeinflussen.
Zu dem was ich bis eben auch der Meinung, dass die Server zum jeweiligen Projekt gehören, was pro Projekt eventuell verschiedene Server bedeuten würde/könnte.


Was mich gerade selber nervt sind die "schlechten" Projekt Vergütungen. Mein Falter rennt maximal durch, aber die Kurve zeigt wieder einmal nach unten. Es sind fast nur 0x18er und diese dann auch im unteren 300.000er Punkte Bereich. Die gab es eine ganze Zeit (für mich?) gar nicht. Alles unter 350.000 ppd pro Karte war unnormal (teilweise bis 500.000 rauf).
An den Upload Zeiten liegt es nicht, die Logs sehen normal aus.


----------



## brooker (12. Mai 2016)

Danke für due Unterstützung und Anregungen. Ich bin mit einer stabilen 48/5 MBit Leitung unterwegs. Sobald ich bei einem Upload Problem den FAH neu starte, wird der Upload dann auch zügig vorgenommen. Mir kommt es so vor, als wenn es temporär Probleme mit dem Upload verschiedener Server gibt. Ich muss das mal tracken, vielleicht wird es dann greifbarer. Ich falte, solange wir keine Aktion fahren, nur Cancer.


----------



## Kashura (12. Mai 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> Danke für due Unterstützung und Anregungen. Ich bin mit einer stabilen 48/5 MBit Leitung unterwegs. Sobald ich bei einem Upload Problem den FAH neu starte, wird der Upload dann auch zügig vorgenommen. Mir kommt es so vor, als wenn es temporär Probleme mit dem Upload verschiedener Server gibt. Ich muss das mal tracken, vielleicht wird es dann greifbarer. Ich falte, solange wir keine Aktion fahren, nur Cancer.



Ich dachte die Einstellung im Web Control hat keinen Einfluss auf die WU's die man bekommt. Stimmt das nicht?


----------



## nonamez78 (12. Mai 2016)

Du kannst z.B. einstellen für welche Art von Projekt du folden möchtest. Aber es steht direkt dahinter, dass sie es nicht zu 100% garantieren können.


----------



## Kashura (12. Mai 2016)

was bitte ist das denn? 260k ppd mit ner 980 ti?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Mai 2016)

Sauber hochgetaktet?

Ich kenn das in der Form auch.


----------



## mattinator (12. Mai 2016)

Stanford hat schon wieder Sonntag.s. Server Status for Folding@homeHabe noch ein großes GPU-Projekt zum 171.64.65.68 in der Upload-Warteschlange, der Bonus schmilzt.


----------



## Kashura (12. Mai 2016)

waren wohl nur start schwierigkeiten. PPD sind wieder bei 600k


----------



## nonamez78 (12. Mai 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> ... bin ich der Einzige der das Problem mit den langen Wartezeiten fürs Senden hat? Habe bisher heute auf beiden Rechnern schon 3h Wartezeit erfahren müssen



Beim Download hatte ich nun seit 18:58 ein ähnliches Problem. Laut Log sollte ein Verbindung zu einem Server aufgebaut werden, aber es tat sich nicht. Laut meinen Tests war der betreffende Server auch "offline" (kein Ping, kein Zugriff auf Port 80).
Runtime neugestartet, per Zufallsverfahren einen anderen Server zugewiesen bekommen, weiter gehts.

Da gehört von der Software Seite ein Timeout rein. 2,5 Stunden "Hänger" ist keine gute Sache.


----------



## brooker (12. Mai 2016)

... genauso, sieht es bei mir auch immer aus! Ich bin dran und versuche ein entsprechendes Tool zu schreiben.


----------



## Kashura (12. Mai 2016)

0x15er WU mit 100k PPD jetzt. Und das auch weit über den Start hinweg. Stanford get your sh*t together 

estimated credit und base credit sind gleich bei der WU :/


----------



## brooker (12. Mai 2016)

... die 0x15 bekommst du doch eigentlich nur mit "max-packet-size" "small". Hast du die Option gesetzt? Die Punkte sind für die WUs normal.


----------



## Kashura (13. Mai 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> ... die 0x15 bekommst du doch eigentlich nur mit "max-packet-size" "small". Hast du die Option gesetzt? Die Punkte sind für die WUs normal.


ich hab nur pause on start = true. das ist alles


----------



## brooker (13. Mai 2016)

... ok, dann mischen Sie nun alles!


----------



## ProfBoom (14. Mai 2016)

Folding@Home strebt der 100 PetaFlop-Grenze entgegen! Weiter so 

 Links zu mehr Details über F@H


----------



## mattinator (14. Mai 2016)

ProfBoom schrieb:


> Folding@Home strebt der 100 PetaFlop-Grenze entgegen! Weiter so


Der Post kam gerade an einem Tag, als fast alle GPU-Server DOWN waren. Wenn sie die Zuverlässigkeit ihrer Server nicht verbessern, wird das so wohl nix werden.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. Mai 2016)

Ich habe gestern Abend meinem 1090T-Rechner auch noch das Win10-Updatet aufgespielt (musste ja zwangsweise mal langsam machen auch wenn Win7 für mich das perfekte OS war ):
Bis auf drei vier Kleinigkeiten ging das Updatet gut über die Bühne und der NaCl läuft hier problemlos, sprich ich merke keinen nennenswerten Unterschied. 

Frag mich jetzt ob sich das NaCl-Problem unter Win10 auf Multi-Sockel-System beschränkt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (15. Mai 2016)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Frag mich jetzt ob sich das NaCl-Problem unter Win10 auf Multi-Sockel-System beschränkt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kannst Du im BIOS des Servers eine CPU deaktivieren ? Wäre vllt. mal einen Versuch wert.


----------



## nonamez78 (16. Mai 2016)

Da muss schon wieder irgendwas geklemmt haben in Stanford (oder wo immer die Server stehen). Zuerst bemerkt habe ich meinen eigenen starken Punkte Rückgang, nachdem ich 6 Stunden nichts errechnet haben soll. Aber das Loch haben quasi alle gerade faltenden User hier aus dem Team auch.
Somit macht der morgendliche Blick auf den Zähler doch gleich weniger Spaß .


----------



## brooker (16. Mai 2016)

Ich frage mich auch grade aus der Ferne was da wieder los ist. Seit 4 Tagen laufen 980ti und 970 stabil rund um die Uhr durch und die PPDs schwanken um mehrere hunderttausend. Normal bringt die 970 im OC zwischen 300-320 Tausend. Würde bedeuten, dass die 980ti richtig einbricht. Bei den ersten Läufer lagen die Karten in Summe zwischen 1 Mio und 800 tausend ppds. Jetzt sogar unten 600 Tausend. Bin gespannt was die Logs sagen.
Ist etwas offizielles zu Ertragsanpassungen oder Serverprobs bekannt?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Mai 2016)

mattinator schrieb:


> Kannst Du im BIOS des Servers eine CPU deaktivieren ? Wäre vllt. mal einen Versuch wert.


Komplett einen Xeon deaktivieren nein > einzige was geht ist in zweier Schritten Kerne auf beiden Xeons gleichzeit deaktivieren (Auswahl 6 = total 12 Kerne, Auswahl 4 = total 8 Kerne, Auswahl 2 = total 4 Kerne).

Edit:
Das letzte Win10-Update hat ne Veränderung gebracht:
Xeon 2 faltet alleine NaCl > etwas über 2 Stunden pro WU (vorher irgendwo zwischen 75 und 90min) 
Beide Xeons zusammen (auf allen 32Threads zwischen 95 und 100% Last) > 5min pro WU 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@brooker:
Einfach schlechte WU's erwischt? 

Ich seh in letzter Zeit vermehrt WU's die auf meiner Titan X nur gerade mal 550kPPDs bringen.


----------



## nonamez78 (16. Mai 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> Ist etwas offizielles zu Ertragsanpassungen oder Serverprobs bekannt?



Aus meiner Sicht sind das eher Server Probleme oder allgemein Probleme mit der Datenverarbeitung (die Punkte scheinen irgendwann immer wieder nachzurutschen). Es ist ohne technische Probleme kaum erklärbar, wieso plötzlich jeder von mir gesichtete User gestern 6-9 Stunden keine Punkte erzeugt haben soll (selbst bei The Wasp ist das so).

Mit deinen beiden Karten liegst du aber in der Tat nur ganz knapp hinter mir. Bei mir laufen zwei 980er und rechnen fröhlich vor sich hin (allerdings stark undervoltet und mit Powertarget auf max. 140 Watt).


----------



## theLamer (16. Mai 2016)

Hey!

Ich hab vorher noch nie gefaltet, bau mir diese Woche aber einen PC zusammen, der abgesehen von ein paar stunden spielen die ganze Zeit Leerlauf hat. Lohnt es sich punktetechnisch noch mit 2x R9 290 und einem 6600k einzusteigen? Stromkosten habe ich aufgrund von Studentenwohnheim keine


----------



## brooker (16. Mai 2016)

... es lohnt sich, ohne ohne Stromrechnung umso mehr. Melde dich, wenn du soweit bist und dann wird eingerichtet, wie du es brauchst.


----------



## arcDaniel (18. Mai 2016)

Hi,

Ich schaue mal wieder vorbei und muss gesehen ich bin etwas enttäuscht.
Um meinen Zeitmangel wissen ja die meisten und dann kann das Windows 14328 Update, welches Probleme mir Tonga GPU's hatte, Windows 14332 und diverse Treiber brachten keine Besserung... Da ich aber keine Zeit hatte mich intensiv um das Problem zu kümmern, wurde hat zu dieser Zeit nicht gefaltet.

Seit Windows 14342 läuft wieder alles wie es soll und auch die gute GPU faltet wieder ihre Bescheidenen Punkte.

Nun sehe ich das Ranking und trotz einem Monat Pause und eh geringerer PPD wurde ich nicht überholt  Dabei hatte ich vorher ein paar Kandidaten wo ich nur darauf gewartet habe, nicht nur dass sie mich leicht überholen, sondern dass mit dem Schnellzug über mich, nach vorne rollen.

Woran liegt es? Gab es in letzter Zeit grössere Probleme? Oder haben uns wieder manche anfangs ehrgeizige User verlassen?

Dies soll jetzt nich böse gemeint sein und es soll sich jetzt auch niemand angegriffen fühlen, ich sehne mich nur danach eure Rücklichter zu sehen


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Mai 2016)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> ... ich sehne mich nur danach eure Rücklichter zu sehen



*DAS* nenn ich mal eine Ansage 

Und ja, ein paar habe wohl das Interesse verloren - aber wir stehen aufrecht


----------



## Kashura (18. Mai 2016)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> .... ich sehne mich nur danach eure Rücklichter zu sehen



wirst du noch keine Sorge


----------



## arcDaniel (18. Mai 2016)

Kashura schrieb:


> wirst du noch keine Sorge



Ich hoffe es doch, in der Zeit wo du mich überhohlen solltest, dürfte Polaris10 noch nicht verfügbar sein und ich habe meine Zweifel, dass es ein Faltwunder wird womit ich dich wieder einholen könnte....


----------



## Kashura (18. Mai 2016)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Ich hoffe es doch, in der Zeit wo du mich überhohlen solltest, dürfte Polaris10 noch nicht verfügbar sein und ich habe meine Zweifel, dass es ein Faltwunder wird womit ich dich wieder einholen könnte....



vielleicht kein Faltwunder aber es könnte ein Effizienz Wunder werden  Die ti ist bei mir eine zwischen Lösung da mir die 390 im Verhältnis zur Ausbeute zu hungrig war. Nächstes Jahr circa wird es mal wieder Zeit für einen komplett neuen Rechner. Es sei denn der Stöpsel frisst mir die nicht vorhandenen Haare vom Kopf hahaha


----------



## nonamez78 (18. Mai 2016)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Hi,
> Nun sehe ich das Ranking und trotz einem Monat Pause und eh geringerer PPD wurde ich nicht überholt  Dabei hatte ich vorher ein paar Kandidaten wo ich nur darauf gewartet habe, nicht nur dass sie mich leicht überholen, sondern dass mit dem Schnellzug über mich, nach vorne rollen.



Genauso ticke ich auch. Ich hab jeden Tag voller Nervosität auf den "Tacho" geguckt und z.B. HisN mit seiner Übermacht aus 2x Titan X immer näher kommen sehen. Er war noch knapp 2,5 Wochen hinter mehr. Sowas macht einfach Laune und fördert so ein bisschen den eigenen Antrieb . Seit er pausiert ist der Rückspiegel aktuell leider leer.

Zum Thema "Überholen durch andere": du hast da einen "nonamez78" im Nacken, der in 5,2 Tagen an dir vorbeidüst, geht es dir jetzt ein bisschen besser ?

Was ein bisschen als "Killer" im Ranking auftritt, ist der immense Abstand zur Spitze. Ich bin seit Februar dabei. Anfangs mit ein paar Webservern, die Ergebnisse waren ... ernüchternd.
Mein Charakter ist auch eher sowas wie ein Highscore Jäger, auch gerne mal mit einem ausbaufähigen, schlechten Ergebnis. Da wurde ich mit knapp 100.000 PPD nicht wirklich glücklich.
Ähnliches gilt für Neocoretexx, der her seit ca. März/April mitfaltet. Wir machten anfangs ein kleines "internes" Battle, bis erst die Aufrüsterei bei mir, jetzt bei ihm los ging (die 1 Mio zusammen sollten wir endlich deutlich sprengen ).
Sagen will ich damit: mit viel GPU Power kommt man schnell an den "Leichen und Testern" (nicht böse gemeint) vorbei, aber danach kommt ein Loch. Zuzüglich der Erkenntnis was Strom kostet ist das schon eine echte Hürde.
Wäre Strom umsonst, oder günstiger, würde das alles vermutlich ganz anders aussehen (bei mir auch).


----------



## HisN (18. Mai 2016)

Ich verbrate 3-5 Euro Strom am Tag für meinen Rechenknecht. Ich muss mich da ein bisschen zurückhalten, denn ich bezahle meinen Strom nicht selber^^
Sonst gibts Aua von der Regierung 

Das ist meine selbstauferlegte Bremse: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nonamez78 (18. Mai 2016)

@HisN
Das war kein Vorwurf  ...


----------



## HisN (18. Mai 2016)

Hab ich auch nicht so verstanden


----------



## binär-11110110111 (18. Mai 2016)

Ich werde in nächster Zeit recht viele "Leichen" überholen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Mai 2016)

.. go for it ..


----------



## binär-11110110111 (18. Mai 2016)

Nicht nur das: Mein Ziel ist es die Top 100 (in der Gruppe) noch in diesem Jahr zu erreichen. Nach derzeitiger Datenlage wird das am 27.12.2016 der Fall sein. Ich werde mir aber noch zusätzlich etwas Luft verschaffen. 

O.K., ... bastel... schraub... wusel...


----------



## Kashura (19. Mai 2016)

ich sitz hier auf der Arbeit und es kommen keinerlei Punkte von zu Hause......... Hat das noch jemand im Moment? Unseren Top 5 Producern scheint es genauso zu gehen. Jemand ne Ahnung was da los ist?

Edit: Von den Top 100 weltweit hat auch niemand auch nur einen Punkt


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Mai 2016)

Nur das Übliche > wieder mal funktioniert der Punkteserver nicht.


----------



## Kashura (19. Mai 2016)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Nur das Übliche > wieder mal funktioniert der Punkteserver nicht.



dann mach das mal bitte wieder heile  Dankeeeee


----------



## nonamez78 (19. Mai 2016)

Bei mir hing vor der Upload eine ganze Weile, ca. 1,5 Stunden für zwei fertige WUs. Komischerweise liefen aber schon zwei neue WUs weiter. Das war bisher nie zu beobachten (sonst hing immer ein Slot fest, welcher dann solche seine Arbeit einstellte, bis der Upload durch war).
Punkte werden optisch schon seit heute morgen bei mir keine mehr gezählt (wieder bei allen so?). Vermutlich kommt das später wieder mit einem Rutsch nach. Die Berg- und Talfahrt der Graphen geht damit weiter .

EDIT:
nun stehen die Stats schon seit 12h still. Aber wie es aussieht, wirklich wieder mal bei allen Teilnehmern :-/.

EDIT2:
das liegt nicht an Stanford selber. Hier habe ich bereits 38,1 mio Punkte:
nonamez78's contributions to Folding@home

Hier ganz 500k weniger:
nonamez78 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

Da klemmt wohl eher die Verbindung zwischen dem Overclocker Forum und Stanford.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (19. Mai 2016)

Ich hab mal wieder auf meinem Lappi (Intel Pentium Processor 2020M (2M Cache, 2.40 GHz)) ein paar "chromehaltige Kochsalzlösungen" geschlürft. Das Problem, wie andere User unter Win10 auch schon berichtet haben, ist die Falt-Dauer. 

Normalerweise war mein Win 7 x64 Lappi in 19 min durch, nun benötigt dieser ne volle Stunde ! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Mit Linux Mint habe ich das Problem nach wie vor nicht...


----------



## nonamez78 (19. Mai 2016)

Da scheint es kein globales Hilfsmittel für zu geben (ich kenne nicht mal ein spezielles). Fakt ist, der Chrome Browser läd eine .exe-Datei runter und startet sie in einer Sandbox. Chrome selber gibt damit also prinzipiell die Arbeit an das Betriebssystem ab, es ist keine WebApp oder andere Arten von im Browser laufender Software.
Die Prozessorlast ist dennoch bei 100%, nehme ich an?


----------



## sc59 (19. Mai 2016)

Hallöle,
kleines Fundstück im Netz.
Nvidia GTX 18 review: The new performance king |        
 Ars Technicahttp://cdn.arstechnica.net/wp-content/uploads/sites/3/2016/05/Synthetics.006-980x720.png


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Mai 2016)

Punkte werden wieder angezeigt > jetzt hab ich was zu tun.


----------



## brooker (19. Mai 2016)

... ja und wir holen bisher sehr gut auf. Schade, dass wir aktuell nicht mehr Unterstützung haben.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (19. Mai 2016)

nonamez78 schrieb:


> Da scheint es kein globales Hilfsmittel für zu geben (ich kenne nicht mal ein spezielles). Fakt ist, der Chrome Browser läd eine .exe-Datei runter und startet sie in einer Sandbox. Chrome selber gibt damit also prinzipiell die Arbeit an das Betriebssystem ab, es ist keine WebApp oder andere Arten von im Browser laufender Software. *OK., Danke für die Info, dann verwende ich auf dem Lappi zum Falten Linux Mint.* Die Prozessorlast ist dennoch bei 100%, nehme ich an? *Richtig!*



O.K. !


----------



## Kashura (20. Mai 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> ... ja und wir holen bisher sehr gut auf. Schade, dass wir aktuell nicht mehr Unterstützung haben.



sprichst du immernoch Leute direkt per PM an so wie mich damals? Ohne deine PM wäre ich heute nicht dabei


----------



## brooker (20. Mai 2016)

... ich bin gerade sehr knapp bei Zeit, habe aber schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt. Wobei wir eigentlich solche Aktivitäten nur für unsere großen Aktionen machen wollten.


----------



## Ion (20. Mai 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> Wobei wir eigentlich solche Aktivitäten nur für unsere großen Aktionen machen wollten.



Womit man mich z. B. für das Thema begeistert hat.
Ich falte zwar nicht 24/7, aber ich leiste meinen Beitrag.
Die neu verbaute 960 erledigt das zudem sehr effizient.


----------



## HisN (20. Mai 2016)

Kashura schrieb:


> sprichst du immernoch Leute direkt per PM an so wie mich damals? Ohne deine PM wäre ich heute nicht dabei



Ja macht er^^


----------



## brooker (20. Mai 2016)

... aber Alex, dass ist doch gefühlt schon Jahre her  ... aber sage mal, was hälst Du von meinen Vorschlag mit Deinen Clan-Kumpels ne kleine Aktion zu starten. Ihr habt alle so Hammer-Gamer-Kisten, wo 3 Stunden falten schon fast 200T PPDs bringen. "Galaktische Unterstützung für ein erdisches Projekt - PCGH Folding@Home stürmt in die Top 10!"


----------



## HisN (20. Mai 2016)

Die Jungs im Clan haben alle ganz normale Kisten, die Verteilung zwischen schnell und langsam ist in etwa genau so wie hier. Ich kann das ja mal ansprechen^^
Aber da der Clan ja "offen" ist, könntest Du das natürlich auch selbst machen 
Musst nur ein paar Stunden Deiner Freizeit für ein nettes Spiel zwischendurch opfern als Gegenleistung^^


----------



## brooker (20. Mai 2016)

Alex, liebend gern. Ich bin seit Operation Flashpoint mit verschiedenen Clan auf der internationalen Bühne unterwegs gewesen und musste letztes Jahr alles an den Nagel hängen. Mehr fehlt die Zeit und jetzt, wo noch doppelt Nachwuchs ansteht, kann ich froh sein überhaupt noch was gebacken zu bekommen. Wenn Di also Deine Jungs ansprechen würdest, wäre das Team und ich  Dir dankbar. Sobald bei mir wieder Zeit zum Zocken ist, werden ich meinem Namen bei Euch alle Ehre machen 
PS: mein Clan unterstützt uns bei jeder Aktion mit Mann und Clan-Server


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Mai 2016)

Ich hab mir gerade einen Testbericht zur 1080 durchgelesen:
Vorausgesetzt sie bringt beim Falten nicht eine erheblich höhere Faltleistung, sehe ich keinen wirklichen Grund meine Titan X zu ersetzten > eher noch eine zweite dazu weil man diese im in der Bucht zur Zeit echt günstig bekommt müsste aber zwangsweise ein neues NT kaufen.


----------



## GhostsOfOpa (21. Mai 2016)

Hallo, ich habe grade ein Problem.
Gestern habe ich mir die F@H Software gedownloadet und eingerichtet.
Jetzt hab ich die Frage, wie ich die Software starte, sodass der Pc weiter rechnet.
Im Taskmanager steht, dass die 32 bild F@H Version zwar läuft, aber 0% rechenleistung zieht.
Kann es daran liegen, dass ich Windows 10 64 bit habe?

Ich freu mich über antworten.


----------



## GhostsOfOpa (21. Mai 2016)

Hier nochmal ein Bild


----------



## brooker (21. Mai 2016)

Hallo GhostsOfOpa, danke das Du meinen Aufruf gefolgt bist. Zu Deinem Problem: Der FAH scheint pausiert zu sein. Das kannst Du an den "zzz" sehen. Gehe daher bitte in den FAH und drücke auf "FOLD" und regel die "Folding Power" auf "full". Dann sollte es sofert losgehen. Faltest Du mit GPU und CPU?
Hast Du den Passkey eingetragen, entweder Deinen eigenen oder den vom Team?


----------



## GhostsOfOpa (21. Mai 2016)

Hättest du Zeit dich per teamviewer draufzuschalten und das kurz einzustellen?
Ich steige da nämlich nicht ganz durch.


----------



## brooker (21. Mai 2016)

..., machen wir fix: welche TeamViewer version hast Du? ID und Pin brauche ich.


----------



## GhostsOfOpa (21. Mai 2016)

Ich habe die neueste.
Daten schicke ich per PN


----------



## brooker (21. Mai 2016)

... im ready


----------



## GhostsOfOpa (21. Mai 2016)

OK dann kannst du jetzt


----------



## GhostsOfOpa (21. Mai 2016)

Danke sehr, dass hat echt geholfen!


----------



## picar81_4711 (21. Mai 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> ... ja und wir holen bisher sehr gut auf. Schade, dass wir aktuell nicht mehr Unterstützung haben.



Ich falte doch eh scho wieder mit 2xgtx 980TI unter Linux. Nur halt nicht durchgehend......


----------



## JeansOn (21. Mai 2016)

Kashura schrieb:


> sprichst du immernoch Leute direkt per PM an so wie mich damals? Ohne deine PM wäre ich heute nicht dabei


Kashura, interessante Info. genau sowas habe ich mir gedacht. Irgendwo mußte ein Antreiber doch gewisse Fäden ziehen.

Der Brooker ist ein folding-hero. Mein Geflame über den vollen Rückspiegel hat mir manchmal Spaß gemacht, ich konnte es aber nun selber nicht mehr hören. 
Mußte also was tun ... , weil Hobby halt manchmal was kostet.  JeansOn - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats
Die GraKa-Option sollte ich mir wohl noch ein paar Monate offen halten. So gesehen gibt es in der Kiste noch ein fettes Loch.
Am WE stehen allerdings weiter Wartungsarbeiten an, weil ich Win-10 nicht aktiviert kriege und Win-7 zickt bei der Installation rum. Zu viele neue Sachen, die es damals noch nicht gab. Ich kriege das aber hin.

*Ich glaube, unser Team ist wirklich sehr gut aufgestellt:*
Wir haben einen Wahnsinnigen mit einem Hardwarepark mit der gewissen initialen Zündtemperatur.
... und mindestens einen Antreiber, der es durch Nachdenken schafft, dem Team und gewissen "Igeln" (selbst in den *Rückspiegel-guck*) Beine zu machen.
Die hier mitwirkenden, fachlich (Sw/Hw) gut Informierten nicht zu vergessen.


----------



## JeansOn (21. Mai 2016)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Ich falte doch eh scho wieder mit 2xgtx 980TI unter Linux. Nur halt nicht durchgehend......


Wenn alle Aktiven sich einen "Fall-Back-Modus" vorstellen könnten, dann hätten wir für unsere Aktionen schon die Reserven gefunden. Außerdem bildet genau diese Gruppe ein gewisses "Grundrauschen" in unserem Team


----------



## alexk94 (21. Mai 2016)

Bei mir machen sich die ersten beiden Praktikumswochen bemerkbar.

PCGH_Team_alexk94 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

 Das könnte bei mir so weitergehen, aber es gibt drei kleine Probleme: der Lärm sowie die Wärme von PC und das ich nur falten oder richtig zocken kann.  Ich hoffe, das Polaris  eine gute  Faltleistung hat. Hätte  nichts dagegen, wenn eine Polaris 11 ca. 75000 bis 100.000 Punkte pro Tag mit ca. 50 Watt schafft und maximal 130 €  kostet. Dann wäre mein geplanter "24 h 300 €-Falter" mit Linux komplett.


----------



## arcDaniel (21. Mai 2016)

Sagt mal, weiss niemand ob die Installationspakete für Linux irgendwann einmal Aktualisiert werden?

Möchte eigentlich mal wieder mit openSUSE herumexperimentieren, aber hier ist die FAH Installation eine dach sehr nervenden Herausforderung...


----------



## binär-11110110111 (21. Mai 2016)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Sagt mal, weiss niemand ob die Installationspakete für Linux irgendwann einmal Aktualisiert werden?
> Möchte eigentlich mal wieder mit openSUSE herumexperimentieren, aber hier ist die FAH Installation eine dach sehr nervenden Herausforderung...



Mit dem Gedanken habe ich auch mal gespielt; nur Leap 42.1 ist anders als das gewohnte OpenSuse. Zudem hatte ich oft Ärger mit fehlerhaften Linux Repository Servern.

Zwar bekam ich seinerzeit F@H für die CPU zum Laufen, doch sobald die GPU eingebunden werden sollte, gabt es trotz Nvidia-Treiber Probleme; GPU not found.

Wenn Du tüfteln möchtest, nur zu ! 

Ansonsten bei Debian / Mint / Ubuntu / Redhat / Centos / Fedora / Windows / bleiben.


----------



## nonamez78 (21. Mai 2016)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Sagt mal, weiss niemand ob die Installationspakete für Linux irgendwann einmal Aktualisiert werden?
> 
> Möchte eigentlich mal wieder mit openSUSE herumexperimentieren, aber hier ist die FAH Installation eine dach sehr nervenden Herausforderung...



Bis auf die Anbindung an opencl und cuda scheint zumindest FAHControl fast komplett static zu sein. Für Ubuntu 16.04 gab es auch keine Pakete. Ich hab die .deb files einfach zerlegt und die Binaries an von mir gewünschte Punkte kopiert. User angelegt, Config erstellt. Läuft seit diesem Tag problemlos. Das Ganze setzt natürlich ein bisschen Einarbeitung voraus und gut nicht einfach mit dem Paketmanager.


----------



## brooker (22. Mai 2016)

So. Es musste eine Maßnahme her. Es war im Büro mit den beiden Gpu's einfach zu warm und der Rest des Hauses erwärmte sich spürbar mit. Damit es mit der Familie keinen Ärger gibt, ist die 980ti in den Hauswirtschaftsraum umgezogen. Nun kann der Sommer kommen.


----------



## brooker (22. Mai 2016)

... ich kann es irgendwie nicht ganz glauben, was ich gerade sehe:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hatte jemand von Euch auch schon einmal eine solche Hammer-WU? Ist das wirklich so gewollt?


----------



## binär-11110110111 (22. Mai 2016)

So etwas in der Art hatte ich auch mal, am Ende der Berechnung entpuppte es sich als faules Ei. 

Mein Tipp: Vertane Liebesmüh, hau wech den Mist.


----------



## u78g (22. Mai 2016)

project 9158 hatte ich jetzt am WE auch schon.  Werden die WU`s mehrfach vergeben oder git es  zu jedem Project mehrere WU`s.


----------



## wait (22. Mai 2016)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> So etwas in der Art hatte ich auch mal, am Ende der Berechnung entpuppte es sich als faules Ei.
> 
> Mein Tipp: Vertane Liebesmüh, hau wech den Mist.



Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das, das eine 9158 ist.


----------



## brooker (22. Mai 2016)

Naja, ganz so einfach ist, bzw mache ich mit das nicht. Hab finden Fred im FAH-FORUM aufgemacht. Bin gespannt und werde berichten.


----------



## nonamez78 (22. Mai 2016)

u78g schrieb:


> project 9158 hatte ich jetzt am WE auch schon.  Werden die WU`s mehrfach vergeben oder git es  zu jedem Project mehrere WU`s.



Ein Projekt ist als eine "Aufgabenstellung" zu sehen, welches aber eine eher unendliche Menge an Abwandlungen haben kann. Somit werden in jedem Fall verschiedenste Abwandlungen gleichzeitig vergeben (sonst würde man ja auch pro User ein Projekt brauchen).


----------



## binär-11110110111 (22. Mai 2016)

*Kurze Info am Rande:* Folding@home erreichte am 20. Mai 2016 eine Rechenleistung von über 100 PetaFLOPS. Derzeit hat das Projekt 70.994 aktive CPUs (mit insgesamt 293.611 Rechenkernen) und 31.413 aktive GPUs und erbringt eine Rechenleistung von 100,839 x86 PetaFLOPS bzw. 48,261 nativen PetaFLOPS (Stand: 20. Mai 2016). Im Vergleich mit den aktuell schnellsten Supercomputern weltweit würde Folding@home damit den ersten Platz (Stand: Mai 2016) einnehmen. Zurzeit laufen mehrere Projekte, um die Rechenleistung um den Faktor 100 zu beschleunigen, ohne dass der Benutzer dafür neue Hardware benötigen würde. Quelle: wiki.


----------



## Kashura (23. Mai 2016)

So leuts  Mein persönliches Monatsziel habe ich erreicht also wird es wieder etwas weniger werden von meiner Seite zum Ende des Monats. Sollten wir jedoch wieder mal etwas nach unten rutschen lass ich den Knecht wieder im Dauerlauf falten. Just fyi


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (24. Mai 2016)

So Jungs unn Mädels,

DSL ist seit gestern geschaltet ... Somit ist mein Rechner wieder am Start


----------



## brooker (24. Mai 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> Naja, ganz so einfach ist, bzw mache ich mit das nicht. Hab finden Fred im FAH-FORUM aufgemacht. Bin gespannt und werde berichten.



So, der Fehler ist gefunden. Die GPU hat komplett runtergetaktet, aber GPUZ und auch unter LINUX Conky haben den gesetzen Takt angezeigt. Sprich, Treiber hat sichaufgehangen, aber die Überwachungssoftware zeigt es nicht an


----------



## mattinator (24. Mai 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> Überwachungssoftware zeigt es nicht an


Conky ist nur eine Monitor-Software, überwachen musst Du schon selbst. So ganz ohne den Menschen, der Probleme feststellt, Entscheidungen trifft und dementsprechend handelt funktioniert auch im 21. Jahrhundert die Hard- und Software in den meisten Fällen doch noch nicht.


----------



## brooker (24. Mai 2016)

... Matti, Meister. Klar, ich überwache. Aber wenn Conky 1465MHz anzeigt und die PPDs nach 50% auf runfd 38T sind und nach nem Neustart dann alles wieder paletti ist, dann war leider der Treiber weggebrochen und Conky hat nen falschen Wert angezeigt. Selbes war bei Windows. Kannst Du Dich an mein Problem erinnern. Das war das Selbe. Was mich etwas irritiert ist, dass die angezeigten Werte nicht stimmen. Bisher konnte ich einen "Absturz" bei zu hohem OC auch in GPUZ sehen. Diese leider nicht ... Warum eigentlich nicht?


----------



## nonamez78 (24. Mai 2016)

Unter Linux werden viele Informationen unter "/proc" abgebildete. Diese "Files"  werden vom jeweiligen Device/Treiber gepflegt. Wenn sich der Treiber verabschiedet, bleiben die Informationen meist stehen, der letzte Wert ist dann der aktuelle Wert. Das hat Vor-, aber auch Nachteile.
Was mich wundert: wenn der Grafikkarten Treiber abstirbt, geht auch der Desktop baden. Auf deinem Screenshot ist der aber noch sichtbar (VNC fungiert ja als eine Art Frame-Grabber). Hast du nach dem Vorfall mal im Kernel-Log ("sudo dmesg") geschaut, was da steht?


----------



## brooker (24. Mai 2016)

... nee. Ich bin unter Linux ne null und versuche irgendwie mit Mattis Hilfe in das Thema reinzukommen. 

Hier, was dabei rauskam ...



Spoiler



[    0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuset
[    0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpu
[    0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuacct
[    0.000000] Linux version 4.4.0-13-generic (buildd@lgw01-23) (gcc version 4.8.2 (Ubuntu 4.8.2-19ubuntu1) ) #29~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Fri Mar 11 20:25:40 UTC 2016 (Ubuntu 4.4.0-13.29~14.04.1-generic 4.4.5)
[    0.000000] Command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-4.4.0-13-generic root=UUID=7666fef3-5f9e-496c-9cb2-b44f25375f48 ro quiet splash vt.handoff=7
[    0.000000] KERNEL supported cpus:
[    0.000000]   Intel GenuineIntel
[    0.000000]   AMD AuthenticAMD
[    0.000000]   Centaur CentaurHauls
[    0.000000] x86/fpu: xstate_offset[2]:  576, xstate_sizes[2]:  256
[    0.000000] x86/fpu: Supporting XSAVE feature 0x01: 'x87 floating point registers'
[    0.000000] x86/fpu: Supporting XSAVE feature 0x02: 'SSE registers'
[    0.000000] x86/fpu: Supporting XSAVE feature 0x04: 'AVX registers'
[    0.000000] x86/fpu: Enabled xstate features 0x7, context size is 832 bytes, using 'standard' format.
[    0.000000] x86/fpu: Using 'eager' FPU context switches.
[    0.000000] e820: BIOS-provided physical RAM map:
[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000000000000-0x0000000000057fff] usable
[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000000058000-0x0000000000058fff] reserved
[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000000059000-0x000000000009efff] usable
[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x000000000009f000-0x000000000009ffff] reserved
[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000000100000-0x00000000ca953fff] usable
[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000ca954000-0x00000000ca95afff] ACPI NVS
[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000ca95b000-0x00000000cb2aefff] usable
[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000cb2af000-0x00000000cb55dfff] reserved
[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000cb55e000-0x00000000dddb9fff] usable
[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000dddba000-0x00000000dde4afff] reserved
[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000dde4b000-0x00000000ddeaefff] usable
[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000ddeaf000-0x00000000ddff2fff] ACPI NVS
[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000ddff3000-0x00000000def89fff] reserved
[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000def8a000-0x00000000deffefff] type 20
[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000defff000-0x00000000deffffff] usable
[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000f8000000-0x00000000fbffffff] reserved
[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000fec00000-0x00000000fec00fff] reserved
[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000fed00000-0x00000000fed03fff] reserved
[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000fed1c000-0x00000000fed1ffff] reserved
[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000fee00000-0x00000000fee00fff] reserved
[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000ff000000-0x00000000ffffffff] reserved
[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000100000000-0x000000021dffffff] usable
[    0.000000] NX (Execute Disable) protection: active
[    0.000000] efi: EFI v2.31 by American Megatrends
[    0.000000] efi:  ACPI 2.0=0xddfb7000  ACPI=0xddfb7000  SMBIOS=0xf04c0  MPS=0xfd450 
[    0.000000] SMBIOS 2.7 present.
[    0.000000] DMI: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. H97M-D3H/H97M-D3H, BIOS F4 06/28/2014
[    0.000000] e820: update [mem 0x00000000-0x00000fff] usable ==> reserved
[    0.000000] e820: remove [mem 0x000a0000-0x000fffff] usable
[    0.000000] e820: last_pfn = 0x21e000 max_arch_pfn = 0x400000000
[    0.000000] MTRR default type: uncachable
[    0.000000] MTRR fixed ranges enabled:
[    0.000000]   00000-9FFFF write-back
[    0.000000]   A0000-BFFFF uncachable
[    0.000000]   C0000-CFFFF write-protect
[    0.000000]   D0000-DFFFF uncachable
[    0.000000]   E0000-FFFFF write-protect
[    0.000000] MTRR variable ranges enabled:
[    0.000000]   0 base 0000000000 mask 7E00000000 write-back
[    0.000000]   1 base 0200000000 mask 7FF0000000 write-back
[    0.000000]   2 base 0210000000 mask 7FF8000000 write-back
[    0.000000]   3 base 0218000000 mask 7FFC000000 write-back
[    0.000000]   4 base 021C000000 mask 7FFE000000 write-back
[    0.000000]   5 base 00E0000000 mask 7FE0000000 uncachable
[    0.000000]   6 disabled
[    0.000000]   7 disabled
[    0.000000]   8 disabled
[    0.000000]   9 disabled
[    0.000000] x86/PAT: Configuration [0-7]: WB  WC  UC- UC  WB  WC  UC- WT  
[    0.000000] original variable MTRRs
[    0.000000] reg 0, base: 0GB, range: 8GB, type WB
[    0.000000] reg 1, base: 8GB, range: 256MB, type WB
[    0.000000] reg 2, base: 8448MB, range: 128MB, type WB
[    0.000000] reg 3, base: 8576MB, range: 64MB, type WB
[    0.000000] reg 4, base: 8640MB, range: 32MB, type WB
[    0.000000] reg 5, base: 3584MB, range: 512MB, type UC
[    0.000000] total RAM covered: 8160M
[    0.000000] Found optimal setting for mtrr clean up
[    0.000000]  gran_size: 64K 	chunk_size: 64M 	num_reg: 6  	lose cover RAM: 0G
[    0.000000] New variable MTRRs
[    0.000000] reg 0, base: 0GB, range: 2GB, type WB
[    0.000000] reg 1, base: 2GB, range: 1GB, type WB
[    0.000000] reg 2, base: 3GB, range: 512MB, type WB
[    0.000000] reg 3, base: 4GB, range: 4GB, type WB
[    0.000000] reg 4, base: 8GB, range: 512MB, type WB
[    0.000000] reg 5, base: 8672MB, range: 32MB, type UC
[    0.000000] e820: update [mem 0xe0000000-0xffffffff] usable ==> reserved
[    0.000000] e820: last_pfn = 0xdf000 max_arch_pfn = 0x400000000
[    0.000000] found SMP MP-table at [mem 0x000fd740-0x000fd74f] mapped at [ffff8800000fd740]
[    0.000000] Scanning 1 areas for low memory corruption
[    0.000000] Base memory trampoline at [ffff880000097000] 97000 size 24576
[    0.000000] Using GB pages for direct mapping
[    0.000000] BRK [0x03001000, 0x03001fff] PGTABLE
[    0.000000] BRK [0x03002000, 0x03002fff] PGTABLE
[    0.000000] BRK [0x03003000, 0x03003fff] PGTABLE
[    0.000000] BRK [0x03004000, 0x03004fff] PGTABLE
[    0.000000] BRK [0x03005000, 0x03005fff] PGTABLE
[    0.000000] BRK [0x03006000, 0x03006fff] PGTABLE
[    0.000000] RAMDISK: [mem 0x34304000-0x36179fff]
[    0.000000] ACPI: Early table checksum verification disabled
[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDP 0x00000000DDFB7000 000024 (v02 ALASKA)
[    0.000000] ACPI: XSDT 0x00000000DDFB7080 000084 (v01 ALASKA A M I    01072009 AMI  00010013)
[    0.000000] ACPI: FACP 0x00000000DDFC7FA0 00010C (v05 ALASKA A M I    01072009 AMI  00010013)
[    0.000000] ACPI: DSDT 0x00000000DDFB71A0 010DFE (v02 ALASKA A M I    00000088 INTL 20120711)
[    0.000000] ACPI: FACS 0x00000000DDFF1080 000040
[    0.000000] ACPI: APIC 0x00000000DDFC80B0 000092 (v03 ALASKA A M I    01072009 AMI  00010013)
[    0.000000] ACPI: FPDT 0x00000000DDFC8148 000044 (v01 ALASKA A M I    01072009 AMI  00010013)
[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 0x00000000DDFC8190 000BEE (v01 Ther_R Ther_Rvp 00001000 INTL 20120711)
[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 0x00000000DDFC8D80 000539 (v01 PmRef  Cpu0Ist  00003000 INTL 20051117)
[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 0x00000000DDFC92C0 000B74 (v01 CpuRef CpuSsdt  00003000 INTL 20051117)
[    0.000000] ACPI: MCFG 0x00000000DDFC9E38 00003C (v01 ALASKA A M I    01072009 MSFT 00000097)
[    0.000000] ACPI: HPET 0x00000000DDFC9E78 000038 (v01 ALASKA A M I    01072009 AMI. 00000005)
[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 0x00000000DDFC9EB0 00036D (v01 SataRe SataTabl 00001000 INTL 20120711)
[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 0x00000000DDFCA220 005B5E (v01 SaSsdt SaSsdt   00003000 INTL 20120711)
[    0.000000] ACPI: BGRT 0x00000000DDFCFD80 000038 (v00 ALASKA A M I    01072009 AMI  00010013)
[    0.000000] ACPI: DMAR 0x00000000DDFCFDB8 000080 (v01 INTEL  BDW      00000001 INTL 00000001)
[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000
[    0.000000] No NUMA configuration found
[    0.000000] Faking a node at [mem 0x0000000000000000-0x000000021dffffff]
[    0.000000] NODE_DATA(0) allocated [mem 0x21dff6000-0x21dffafff]
[    0.000000] Zone ranges:
[    0.000000]   DMA      [mem 0x0000000000001000-0x0000000000ffffff]
[    0.000000]   DMA32    [mem 0x0000000001000000-0x00000000ffffffff]
[    0.000000]   Normal   [mem 0x0000000100000000-0x000000021dffffff]
[    0.000000]   Device   empty
[    0.000000] Movable zone start for each node
[    0.000000] Early memory node ranges
[    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0x0000000000001000-0x0000000000057fff]
[    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0x0000000000059000-0x000000000009efff]
[    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0x0000000000100000-0x00000000ca953fff]
[    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0x00000000ca95b000-0x00000000cb2aefff]
[    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0x00000000cb55e000-0x00000000dddb9fff]
[    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0x00000000dde4b000-0x00000000ddeaefff]
[    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0x00000000defff000-0x00000000deffffff]
[    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0x0000000100000000-0x000000021dffffff]
[    0.000000] Initmem setup node 0 [mem 0x0000000000001000-0x000000021dffffff]
[    0.000000] On node 0 totalpages: 2079494
[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 64 pages used for memmap
[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 25 pages reserved
[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 3997 pages, LIFO batch:0
[    0.000000]   DMA32 zone: 14126 pages used for memmap
[    0.000000]   DMA32 zone: 904041 pages, LIFO batch:31
[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 18304 pages used for memmap
[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 1171456 pages, LIFO batch:31
[    0.000000] ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x1808
[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000
[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0xff] high edge lint[0x1])
[    0.000000] IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 8, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23
[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)
[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)
[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.
[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.
[    0.000000] Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information
[    0.000000] ACPI: HPET id: 0x8086a701 base: 0xfed00000
[    0.000000] smpboot: Allowing 8 CPUs, 0 hotplug CPUs
[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0x00000000-0x00000fff]
[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0x00058000-0x00058fff]
[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0x0009f000-0x0009ffff]
[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0x000a0000-0x000fffff]
[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xca954000-0xca95afff]
[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xcb2af000-0xcb55dfff]
[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xdddba000-0xdde4afff]
[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xddeaf000-0xddff2fff]
[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xddff3000-0xdef89fff]
[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xdef8a000-0xdeffefff]
[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xdf000000-0xf7ffffff]
[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xf8000000-0xfbffffff]
[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfc000000-0xfebfffff]
[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff]
[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfec01000-0xfecfffff]
[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfed00000-0xfed03fff]
[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfed04000-0xfed1bfff]
[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfed1c000-0xfed1ffff]
[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfed20000-0xfedfffff]
[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff]
[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfee01000-0xfeffffff]
[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xff000000-0xffffffff]
[    0.000000] e820: [mem 0xdf000000-0xf7ffffff] available for PCI devices
[    0.000000] Booting paravirtualized kernel on bare hardware
[    0.000000] clocksource: refined-jiffies: mask: 0xffffffff max_cycles: 0xffffffff, max_idle_ns: 7645519600211568 ns
[    0.000000] setup_percpu: NR_CPUS:256 nr_cpumask_bits:256 nr_cpu_ids:8 nr_node_ids:1
[    0.000000] PERCPU: Embedded 33 pages/cpu @ffff88021dc00000 s98072 r8192 d28904 u262144
[    0.000000] pcpu-alloc: s98072 r8192 d28904 u262144 alloc=1*2097152
[    0.000000] pcpu-alloc: [0] 0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 
[    0.000000] Built 1 zonelists in Node order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 2046975
[    0.000000] Policy zone: Normal
[    0.000000] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-4.4.0-13-generic root=UUID=7666fef3-5f9e-496c-9cb2-b44f25375f48 ro quiet splash vt.handoff=7
[    0.000000] PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)
[    0.000000] Calgary: detecting Calgary via BIOS EBDA area
[    0.000000] Calgary: Unable to locate Rio Grande table in EBDA - bailing!
[    0.000000] Memory: 7868476K/8317976K available (8116K kernel code, 1284K rwdata, 3936K rodata, 1480K init, 1292K bss, 449500K reserved, 0K cma-reserved)
[    0.000000] SLUB: HWalign=64, Order=0-3, MinObjects=0, CPUs=8, Nodes=1
[    0.000000] Hierarchical RCU implementation.
[    0.000000] 	Build-time adjustment of leaf fanout to 64.
[    0.000000] 	RCU restricting CPUs from NR_CPUS=256 to nr_cpu_ids=8.
[    0.000000] RCU: Adjusting geometry for rcu_fanout_leaf=64, nr_cpu_ids=8
[    0.000000] NR_IRQS:16640 nr_irqs:488 16
[    0.000000] vt handoff: transparent VT on vt#7
[    0.000000] Console: colour dummy device 80x25
[    0.000000] console [tty0] enabled
[    0.000000] clocksource: hpet: mask: 0xffffffff max_cycles: 0xffffffff, max_idle_ns: 133484882848 ns
[    0.000000] hpet clockevent registered
[    0.000000] tsc: Fast TSC calibration using PIT
[    0.000000] spurious 8259A interrupt: IRQ7.
[    0.000000] tsc: Detected 3399.850 MHz processor
[    0.000019] Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calculated using timer frequency.. 6799.70 BogoMIPS (lpj=13599400)
[    0.000021] pid_max: default: 32768 minimum: 301
[    0.000024] ACPI: Core revision 20150930
[    0.009960] ACPI: 6 ACPI AML tables successfully acquired and loaded
[    0.010653] Security Framework initialized
[    0.010654] Yama: becoming mindful.
[    0.010663] AppArmor: AppArmor initialized
[    0.011006] Dentry cache hash table entries: 1048576 (order: 11, 8388608 bytes)
[    0.012529] Inode-cache hash table entries: 524288 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)
[    0.013214] Mount-cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)
[    0.013221] Mountpoint-cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)
[    0.013385] Initializing cgroup subsys io
[    0.013388] Initializing cgroup subsys memory
[    0.013392] Initializing cgroup subsys devices
[    0.013393] Initializing cgroup subsys freezer
[    0.013394] Initializing cgroup subsys net_cls
[    0.013396] Initializing cgroup subsys perf_event
[    0.013397] Initializing cgroup subsys net_prio
[    0.013399] Initializing cgroup subsys hugetlb
[    0.013401] Initializing cgroup subsys pids
[    0.013417] CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0
[    0.013417] CPU: Processor Core ID: 0
[    0.014129] mce: CPU supports 9 MCE banks
[    0.014139] CPU0: Thermal monitoring enabled (TM1)
[    0.014146] process: using mwait in idle threads
[    0.014148] Last level iTLB entries: 4KB 1024, 2MB 1024, 4MB 1024
[    0.014148] Last level dTLB entries: 4KB 1024, 2MB 1024, 4MB 1024, 1GB 4
[    0.014370] Freeing SMP alternatives memory: 28K (ffffffff81eb5000 - ffffffff81ebc000)
[    0.019723] ftrace: allocating 31825 entries in 125 pages
[    0.028369] DMAR: Host address width 39
[    0.028371] DMAR: DRHD base: 0x000000fed90000 flags: 0x1
[    0.028376] DMAR: dmar0: reg_base_addr fed90000 ver 1:0 cap d2008c20660462 ecap f010da
[    0.028377] DMAR: RMRR base: 0x000000deece000 end: 0x000000deedcfff
[    0.028379] DMAR-IR: IOAPIC id 8 under DRHD base  0xfed90000 IOMMU 0
[    0.028379] DMAR-IR: HPET id 0 under DRHD base 0xfed90000
[    0.028380] DMAR-IR: x2apic is disabled because BIOS sets x2apic opt out bit.
[    0.028381] DMAR-IR: Use 'intremap=no_x2apic_optout' to override the BIOS setting.
[    0.028535] DMAR-IR: Enabled IRQ remapping in xapic mode
[    0.028536] x2apic: IRQ remapping doesn't support X2APIC mode
[    0.028918] ..TIMER: vector=0x30 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1
[    0.068603] TSC deadline timer enabled
[    0.068605] smpboot: CPU0: Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E3-1231 v3 @ 3.40GHz (family: 0x6, model: 0x3c, stepping: 0x3)
[    0.068623] Performance Events: PEBS fmt2+, 16-deep LBR, Haswell events, full-width counters, Intel PMU driver.
[    0.068636] ... version:                3
[    0.068636] ... bit width:              48
[    0.068637] ... generic registers:      4
[    0.068637] ... value mask:             0000ffffffffffff
[    0.068638] ... max period:             0000ffffffffffff
[    0.068638] ... fixed-purpose events:   3
[    0.068639] ... event mask:             000000070000000f
[    0.069171] x86: Booting SMP configuration:
[    0.069172] .... node  #0, CPUs:      #1
[    0.072688] NMI watchdog: enabled on all CPUs, permanently consumes one hw-PMU counter.
[    0.072732]  #2 #3 #4 #5 #6 #7
[    0.091562] x86: Booted up 1 node, 8 CPUs
[    0.091566] smpboot: Total of 8 processors activated (54397.60 BogoMIPS)
[    0.097844] devtmpfs: initialized
[    0.099401] evm: security.selinux
[    0.099402] evm: security.SMACK64
[    0.099402] evm: security.SMACK64EXEC
[    0.099403] evm: security.SMACK64TRANSMUTE
[    0.099403] evm: security.SMACK64MMAP
[    0.099404] evm: security.ima
[    0.099404] evm: security.capability
[    0.099441] PM: Registering ACPI NVS region [mem 0xca954000-0xca95afff] (28672 bytes)
[    0.099442] PM: Registering ACPI NVS region [mem 0xddeaf000-0xddff2fff] (1327104 bytes)
[    0.099509] clocksource: jiffies: mask: 0xffffffff max_cycles: 0xffffffff, max_idle_ns: 7645041785100000 ns
[    0.099563] pinctrl core: initialized pinctrl subsystem
[    0.099635] RTC time: 16:06:03, date: 05/24/16
[    0.099709] NET: Registered protocol family 16
[    0.109739] cpuidle: using governor ladder
[    0.121745] cpuidle: using governor menu
[    0.121748] PCCT header not found.
[    0.121796] ACPI FADT declares the system doesn't support PCIe ASPM, so disable it
[    0.121797] ACPI: bus type PCI registered
[    0.121798] acpiphp: ACPI Hot Plug PCI Controller Driver version: 0.5
[    0.121846] PCI: MMCONFIG for domain 0000 [bus 00-3f] at [mem 0xf8000000-0xfbffffff] (base 0xf8000000)
[    0.121848] PCI: MMCONFIG at [mem 0xf8000000-0xfbffffff] reserved in E820
[    0.121853] PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access
[    0.122054] perf_event_intel: PMU erratum BJ122, BV98, HSD29 worked around, HT is on
[    0.137971] ACPI: Added _OSI(Module Device)
[    0.137972] ACPI: Added _OSI(Processor Device)
[    0.137973] ACPI: Added _OSI(3.0 _SCP Extensions)
[    0.137973] ACPI: Added _OSI(Processor Aggregator Device)
[    0.141190] ACPI: Executed 15 blocks of module-level executable AML code
[    0.143632] ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:
[    0.143636] ACPI: SSDT 0xFFFF880213954000 0003D3 (v01 PmRef  Cpu0Cst  00003001 INTL 20051117)
[    0.144103] ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:
[    0.144106] ACPI: SSDT 0xFFFF880213D01800 0005AA (v01 PmRef  ApIst    00003000 INTL 20051117)
[    0.144596] ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:
[    0.144598] ACPI: SSDT 0xFFFF880213943400 000119 (v01 PmRef  ApCst    00003000 INTL 20051117)
[    0.145998] ACPI: Interpreter enabled
[    0.146003] ACPI Exception: AE_NOT_FOUND, While evaluating Sleep State [\_S1_] (20150930/hwxface-580)
[    0.146007] ACPI Exception: AE_NOT_FOUND, While evaluating Sleep State [\_S2_] (20150930/hwxface-580)
[    0.146018] ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)
[    0.146019] ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing
[    0.146036] PCI: Using host bridge windows from ACPI; if necessary, use "pci=nocrs" and report a bug
[    0.146308] ACPI: Power Resource [PG00] (on)
[    0.146551] ACPI: Power Resource [PG01] (on)
[    0.146765] ACPI: Power Resource [PG02] (on)
[    0.153146] ACPI: Power Resource [FN00] (off)
[    0.153189] ACPI: Power Resource [FN01] (off)
[    0.153231] ACPI: Power Resource [FN02] (off)
[    0.153271] ACPI: Power Resource [FN03] (off)
[    0.153313] ACPI: Power Resource [FN04] (off)
[    0.153851] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (domain 0000 [bus 00-3e])
[    0.153855] acpi PNP0A08:00: _OSC: OS supports [ExtendedConfig ASPM ClockPM Segments MSI]
[    0.154172] acpi PNP0A08:00: _OSC: OS now controls [PCIeHotplug PME AER PCIeCapability]
[    0.154173] acpi PNP0A08:00: FADT indicates ASPM is unsupported, using BIOS configuration
[    0.154468] PCI host bridge to bus 0000:00
[    0.154470] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [io  0x0000-0x0cf7 window]
[    0.154471] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [io  0x0d00-0xffff window]
[    0.154472] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff window]
[    0.154473] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000d0000-0x000d3fff window]
[    0.154474] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000d4000-0x000d7fff window]
[    0.154475] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000d8000-0x000dbfff window]
[    0.154476] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000dc000-0x000dffff window]
[    0.154477] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0xe0000000-0xfeafffff window]
[    0.154478] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [bus 00-3e]
[    0.154483] pci 0000:00:00.0: [8086:0c08] type 00 class 0x060000
[    0.154539] pci 0000:00:01.0: [8086:0c01] type 01 class 0x060400
[    0.154562] pci 0000:00:01.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold
[    0.154615] pci 0000:00:01.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI
[    0.154659] pci 0000:00:14.0: [8086:8cb1] type 00 class 0x0c0330
[    0.154680] pci 0000:00:14.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xf7200000-0xf720ffff 64bit]
[    0.154721] pci 0000:00:14.0: PME# supported from D3hot D3cold
[    0.154755] pci 0000:00:14.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI
[    0.154778] pci 0000:00:16.0: [8086:8cba] type 00 class 0x078000
[    0.154800] pci 0000:00:16.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xf7218000-0xf721800f 64bit]
[    0.154844] pci 0000:00:16.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold
[    0.154904] pci 0000:00:1a.0: [8086:8cad] type 00 class 0x0c0320
[    0.154927] pci 0000:00:1a.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xf7217000-0xf72173ff]
[    0.154988] pci 0000:00:1a.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold
[    0.155020] pci 0000:00:1a.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI
[    0.155044] pci 0000:00:1b.0: [8086:8ca0] type 00 class 0x040300
[    0.155062] pci 0000:00:1b.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xf7210000-0xf7213fff 64bit]
[    0.155102] pci 0000:00:1b.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold
[    0.155134] pci 0000:00:1b.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI
[    0.155155] pci 0000:00:1c.0: [8086:8c90] type 01 class 0x060400
[    0.155206] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold
[    0.155251] pci 0000:00:1c.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI
[    0.155273] pci 0000:00:1c.2: [8086:8c94] type 01 class 0x060400
[    0.155325] pci 0000:00:1c.2: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold
[    0.155368] pci 0000:00:1c.2: System wakeup disabled by ACPI
[    0.155391] pci 0000:00:1c.3: [8086:8c96] type 01 class 0x060400
[    0.155442] pci 0000:00:1c.3: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold
[    0.155485] pci 0000:00:1c.3: System wakeup disabled by ACPI
[    0.155511] pci 0000:00:1d.0: [8086:8ca6] type 00 class 0x0c0320
[    0.155534] pci 0000:00:1d.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xf7216000-0xf72163ff]
[    0.155594] pci 0000:00:1d.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold
[    0.155627] pci 0000:00:1d.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI
[    0.155650] pci 0000:00:1f.0: [8086:8cc6] type 00 class 0x060100
[    0.155777] pci 0000:00:1f.2: [8086:8c82] type 00 class 0x010601
[    0.155793] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 0x10: [io  0xf070-0xf077]
[    0.155799] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 0x14: [io  0xf060-0xf063]
[    0.155804] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 0x18: [io  0xf050-0xf057]
[    0.155810] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 0x1c: [io  0xf040-0xf043]
[    0.155815] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 0x20: [io  0xf020-0xf03f]
[    0.155820] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 0x24: [mem 0xf7215000-0xf72157ff]
[    0.155841] pci 0000:00:1f.2: PME# supported from D3hot
[    0.155883] pci 0000:00:1f.3: [8086:8ca2] type 00 class 0x0c0500
[    0.155896] pci 0000:00:1f.3: reg 0x10: [mem 0xf7214000-0xf72140ff 64bit]
[    0.155912] pci 0000:00:1f.3: reg 0x20: [io  0xf000-0xf01f]
[    0.155990] pci 0000:01:00.0: [10de:17c8] type 00 class 0x030000
[    0.156006] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xf6000000-0xf6ffffff]
[    0.156014] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 0x14: [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff 64bit pref]
[    0.156023] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 0x1c: [mem 0xf0000000-0xf1ffffff 64bit pref]
[    0.156029] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 0x24: [io  0xe000-0xe07f]
[    0.156034] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 0x30: [mem 0xf7000000-0xf707ffff pref]
[    0.156080] pci 0000:01:00.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI
[    0.156103] pci 0000:01:00.1: [10de:0fb0] type 00 class 0x040300
[    0.156119] pci 0000:01:00.1: reg 0x10: [mem 0xf7080000-0xf7083fff]
[    0.161772] pci 0000:00:01.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01]
[    0.161774] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [io  0xe000-0xefff]
[    0.161775] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [mem 0xf6000000-0xf70fffff]
[    0.161777] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [mem 0xe0000000-0xf1ffffff 64bit pref]
[    0.161819] acpiphp: Slot [1] registered
[    0.161822] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge to [bus 02]
[    0.161876] pci 0000:03:00.0: [10ec:8168] type 00 class 0x020000
[    0.161911] pci 0000:03:00.0: reg 0x10: [io  0xd000-0xd0ff]
[    0.161937] pci 0000:03:00.0: reg 0x18: [mem 0xf7100000-0xf7100fff 64bit]
[    0.161953] pci 0000:03:00.0: reg 0x20: [mem 0xf2100000-0xf2103fff 64bit pref]
[    0.162016] pci 0000:03:00.0: supports D1 D2
[    0.162017] pci 0000:03:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold
[    0.162058] pci 0000:03:00.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI
[    0.169779] pci 0000:00:1c.2: PCI bridge to [bus 03]
[    0.169781] pci 0000:00:1c.2:   bridge window [io  0xd000-0xdfff]
[    0.169783] pci 0000:00:1c.2:   bridge window [mem 0xf7100000-0xf71fffff]
[    0.169787] pci 0000:00:1c.2:   bridge window [mem 0xf2100000-0xf21fffff 64bit pref]
[    0.169838] pci 0000:04:00.0: [8086:244e] type 01 class 0x060401
[    0.169951] pci 0000:04:00.0: supports D1 D2
[    0.169952] pci 0000:04:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold
[    0.169978] pci 0000:04:00.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI
[    0.169995] pci 0000:00:1c.3: PCI bridge to [bus 04-05]
[    0.170105] pci 0000:04:00.0: PCI bridge to [bus 05] (subtractive decode)
[    0.170686] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 4 6 10 *11 12 14 15)
[    0.170716] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 4 6 *10 11 12 14 15)
[    0.170743] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 4 6 *10 11 12 14 15)
[    0.170771] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 4 6 10 *11 12 14 15)
[    0.170797] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 4 6 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.
[    0.170824] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 4 6 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.
[    0.170852] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 4 6 10 *11 12 14 15)
[    0.170879] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 4 6 *10 11 12 14 15)
[    0.171045] ACPI: Enabled 5 GPEs in block 00 to 3F
[    0.171111] vgaarb: setting as boot device: PCI:0000:01:00.0
[    0.171113] vgaarb: device added: PCI:0000:01:00.0,decodes=io+mem,owns=io+mem,locks=none
[    0.171114] vgaarb: loaded
[    0.171114] vgaarb: bridge control possible 0000:01:00.0
[    0.171246] SCSI subsystem initialized
[    0.171266] libata version 3.00 loaded.
[    0.171280] ACPI: bus type USB registered
[    0.171289] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs
[    0.171293] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub
[    0.171305] usbcore: registered new device driver usb
[    0.171404] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing
[    0.172545] PCI: pci_cache_line_size set to 64 bytes
[    0.172585] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0x00058000-0x0005ffff]
[    0.172586] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0x0009f000-0x0009ffff]
[    0.172587] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0xca954000-0xcbffffff]
[    0.172588] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0xcb2af000-0xcbffffff]
[    0.172588] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0xdddba000-0xdfffffff]
[    0.172589] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0xddeaf000-0xdfffffff]
[    0.172590] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0xdf000000-0xdfffffff]
[    0.172591] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0x21e000000-0x21fffffff]
[    0.172656] NetLabel: Initializing
[    0.172657] NetLabel:  domain hash size = 128
[    0.172657] NetLabel:  protocols = UNLABELED CIPSOv4
[    0.172664] NetLabel:  unlabeled traffic allowed by default
[    0.172700] hpet0: at MMIO 0xfed00000, IRQs 2, 8, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0
[    0.172703] hpet0: 8 comparators, 64-bit 14.318180 MHz counter
[    0.174720] clocksource: Switched to clocksource hpet
[    0.178265] AppArmor: AppArmor Filesystem Enabled
[    0.178296] pnp: PnP ACPI init
[    0.178359] system 00:00: [mem 0xfed40000-0xfed44fff] has been reserved
[    0.178361] system 00:00: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c01 (active)
[    0.178409] system 00:01: [io  0x0800-0x087f] has been reserved
[    0.178410] system 00:01: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)
[    0.178422] pnp 00:02: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0b00 (active)
[    0.178443] system 00:03: [io  0x1854-0x1857] has been reserved
[    0.178445] system 00:03: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs INT3f0d PNP0c02 (active)
[    0.178522] system 00:04: [io  0x0a00-0x0a0f] has been reserved
[    0.178523] system 00:04: [io  0x0a30-0x0a3f] has been reserved
[    0.178524] system 00:04: [io  0x0a20-0x0a2f] has been reserved
[    0.178525] system 00:04: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)
[    0.178660] pnp 00:05: [dma 0 disabled]
[    0.178685] pnp 00:05: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0501 (active)
[    0.178861] pnp 00:06: [dma 0 disabled]
[    0.178924] pnp 00:06: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0400 (active)
[    0.178949] system 00:07: [io  0x04d0-0x04d1] has been reserved
[    0.178951] system 00:07: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)
[    0.179209] system 00:08: [mem 0xfed1c000-0xfed1ffff] has been reserved
[    0.179210] system 00:08: [mem 0xfed10000-0xfed17fff] has been reserved
[    0.179211] system 00:08: [mem 0xfed18000-0xfed18fff] has been reserved
[    0.179212] system 00:08: [mem 0xfed19000-0xfed19fff] has been reserved
[    0.179213] system 00:08: [mem 0xf8000000-0xfbffffff] has been reserved
[    0.179214] system 00:08: [mem 0xfed20000-0xfed3ffff] has been reserved
[    0.179215] system 00:08: [mem 0xfed90000-0xfed93fff] could not be reserved
[    0.179216] system 00:08: [mem 0xfed45000-0xfed8ffff] has been reserved
[    0.179217] system 00:08: [mem 0xff000000-0xffffffff] has been reserved
[    0.179218] system 00:08: [mem 0xfee00000-0xfeefffff] could not be reserved
[    0.179219] system 00:08: [mem 0xf7fe0000-0xf7feffff] has been reserved
[    0.179221] system 00:08: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)
[    0.179320] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 9 devices
[    0.184852] clocksource: acpi_pm: mask: 0xffffff max_cycles: 0xffffff, max_idle_ns: 2085701024 ns
[    0.184886] pci 0000:00:01.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01]
[    0.184887] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [io  0xe000-0xefff]
[    0.184889] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [mem 0xf6000000-0xf70fffff]
[    0.184891] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [mem 0xe0000000-0xf1ffffff 64bit pref]
[    0.184894] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge to [bus 02]
[    0.184901] pci 0000:00:1c.2: PCI bridge to [bus 03]
[    0.184903] pci 0000:00:1c.2:   bridge window [io  0xd000-0xdfff]
[    0.184906] pci 0000:00:1c.2:   bridge window [mem 0xf7100000-0xf71fffff]
[    0.184908] pci 0000:00:1c.2:   bridge window [mem 0xf2100000-0xf21fffff 64bit pref]
[    0.184912] pci 0000:04:00.0: PCI bridge to [bus 05]
[    0.184930] pci 0000:00:1c.3: PCI bridge to [bus 04-05]
[    0.184938] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0x0cf7 window]
[    0.184939] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 5 [io  0x0d00-0xffff window]
[    0.184940] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 6 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff window]
[    0.184941] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 7 [mem 0x000d0000-0x000d3fff window]
[    0.184942] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 8 [mem 0x000d4000-0x000d7fff window]
[    0.184943] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 9 [mem 0x000d8000-0x000dbfff window]
[    0.184944] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 10 [mem 0x000dc000-0x000dffff window]
[    0.184945] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 11 [mem 0xe0000000-0xfeafffff window]
[    0.184945] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 0 [io  0xe000-0xefff]
[    0.184946] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 1 [mem 0xf6000000-0xf70fffff]
[    0.184947] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 2 [mem 0xe0000000-0xf1ffffff 64bit pref]
[    0.184948] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 0 [io  0xd000-0xdfff]
[    0.184949] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 1 [mem 0xf7100000-0xf71fffff]
[    0.184950] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 2 [mem 0xf2100000-0xf21fffff 64bit pref]
[    0.184969] NET: Registered protocol family 2
[    0.185070] TCP established hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)
[    0.185188] TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)
[    0.185354] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 65536 bind 65536)
[    0.185373] UDP hash table entries: 4096 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)
[    0.185399] UDP-Lite hash table entries: 4096 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)
[    0.185448] NET: Registered protocol family 1
[    0.218755] pci 0000:01:00.0: Video device with shadowed ROM
[    0.218765] PCI: CLS 64 bytes, default 64
[    0.218792] Trying to unpack rootfs image as initramfs...
[    0.518395] Freeing initrd memory: 31192K (ffff880034304000 - ffff88003617a000)
[    0.518414] PCI-DMA: Using software bounce buffering for IO (SWIOTLB)
[    0.518416] software IO TLB [mem 0xcd4ee000-0xd14ee000] (64MB) mapped at [ffff8800cd4ee000-ffff8800d14edfff]
[    0.518462] RAPL PMU detected, API unit is 2^-32 Joules, 4 fixed counters 655360 ms ovfl timer
[    0.518463] hw unit of domain pp0-core 2^-14 Joules
[    0.518463] hw unit of domain package 2^-14 Joules
[    0.518464] hw unit of domain dram 2^-14 Joules
[    0.518464] hw unit of domain pp1-gpu 2^-14 Joules
[    0.518529] Scanning for low memory corruption every 60 seconds
[    0.518778] futex hash table entries: 2048 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)
[    0.518801] audit: initializing netlink subsys (disabled)
[    0.518810] audit: type=2000 audit(1464105963.516:1): initialized
[    0.519000] Initialise system trusted keyring
[    0.519079] HugeTLB registered 1 GB page size, pre-allocated 0 pages
[    0.519080] HugeTLB registered 2 MB page size, pre-allocated 0 pages
[    0.519945] zbud: loaded
[    0.520068] VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.6.0
[    0.520086] VFS: Dquot-cache hash table entries: 512 (order 0, 4096 bytes)
[    0.520359] fuse init (API version 7.23)
[    0.520436] Key type big_key registered
[    0.520656] Key type asymmetric registered
[    0.520658] Asymmetric key parser 'x509' registered
[    0.520679] Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 249)
[    0.520705] io scheduler noop registered
[    0.520707] io scheduler deadline registered (default)
[    0.520725] io scheduler cfq registered
[    0.521263] pcieport 0000:00:01.0: Signaling PME through PCIe PME interrupt
[    0.521265] pci 0000:01:00.0: Signaling PME through PCIe PME interrupt
[    0.521266] pci 0000:01:00.1: Signaling PME through PCIe PME interrupt
[    0.521267] pcie_pme 0000:00:01.0:pcie01: service driver pcie_pme loaded
[    0.521279] pcieport 0000:00:1c.0: Signaling PME through PCIe PME interrupt
[    0.521281] pcie_pme 0000:00:1c.0:pcie01: service driver pcie_pme loaded
[    0.521294] pcieport 0000:00:1c.2: Signaling PME through PCIe PME interrupt
[    0.521294] pci 0000:03:00.0: Signaling PME through PCIe PME interrupt
[    0.521297] pcie_pme 0000:00:1c.2:pcie01: service driver pcie_pme loaded
[    0.521308] pcieport 0000:00:1c.3: Signaling PME through PCIe PME interrupt
[    0.521309] pci 0000:04:00.0: Signaling PME through PCIe PME interrupt
[    0.521311] pcie_pme 0000:00:1c.3:pcie01: service driver pcie_pme loaded
[    0.521315] pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5
[    0.521319] pciehp: PCI Express Hot Plug Controller Driver version: 0.4
[    0.521338] efifb: probing for efifb
[    0.521347] efifb: framebuffer at 0xf1000000, mapped to 0xffffc90001000000, using 3072k, total 3072k
[    0.521348] efifb: mode is 1024x768x32, linelength=4096, pages=1
[    0.521349] efifb: scrolling: redraw
[    0.521349] efifb: Truecolor: size=8:8:8:8, shift=24:16:8:0
[    0.521396] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48
[    0.521404] fb0: EFI VGA frame buffer device
[    0.521409] intel_idle: MWAIT substates: 0x42120
[    0.521410] intel_idle: v0.4 model 0x3C
[    0.521410] intel_idle: lapic_timer_reliable_states 0xffffffff
[    0.521638] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input0
[    0.521640] ACPI: Power Button [PWRB]
[    0.521660] input: Sleep Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0E:00/input/input1
[    0.521662] ACPI: Sleep Button [SLPB]
[    0.521682] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input2
[    0.521683] ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]
[    0.522170] thermal LNXTHERM:00: registered as thermal_zone0
[    0.522171] ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZ00] (28 C)
[    0.522300] thermal LNXTHERM:01: registered as thermal_zone1
[    0.522301] ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZ01] (30 C)
[    0.522342] GHES: HEST is not enabled!
[    0.522401] Serial: 8250/16550 driver, 32 ports, IRQ sharing enabled
[    0.542803] 00:05: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4, base_baud = 115200) is a 16550A
[    0.543752] Linux agpgart interface v0.103
[    0.545738] brd: module loaded
[    0.546705] loop: module loaded
[    0.546854] libphy: Fixed MDIO Bus: probed
[    0.546857] tun: Universal TUN/TAP device driver, 1.6
[    0.546857] tun: (C) 1999-2004 Max Krasnyansky <maxk@qualcomm.com>
[    0.546881] PPP generic driver version 2.4.2
[    0.546916] ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver
[    0.546919] ehci-pci: EHCI PCI platform driver
[    0.546981] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.0: EHCI Host Controller
[    0.546984] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1
[    0.546992] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.0: debug port 2
[    0.550878] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.0: cache line size of 64 is not supported
[    0.550885] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.0: irq 16, io mem 0xf7217000
[    0.562763] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.0: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00
[    0.562793] usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002
[    0.562794] usb usb1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1
[    0.562795] usb usb1: Product: EHCI Host Controller
[    0.562795] usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 4.4.0-13-generic ehci_hcd
[    0.562796] usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1a.0
[    0.562886] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found
[    0.562889] hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected
[    0.563002] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: EHCI Host Controller
[    0.563005] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2
[    0.563012] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: debug port 2
[    0.566902] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: cache line size of 64 is not supported
[    0.566909] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: irq 23, io mem 0xf7216000
[    0.578775] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00
[    0.578790] usb usb2: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002
[    0.578791] usb usb2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1
[    0.578792] usb usb2: Product: EHCI Host Controller
[    0.578793] usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 4.4.0-13-generic ehci_hcd
[    0.578794] usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.0
[    0.578887] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found
[    0.578889] hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected
[    0.578952] ehci-platform: EHCI generic platform driver
[    0.578958] ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver
[    0.578961] ohci-pci: OHCI PCI platform driver
[    0.578967] ohci-platform: OHCI generic platform driver
[    0.578972] uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver
[    0.579032] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: xHCI Host Controller
[    0.579034] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3
[    0.580095] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: hcc params 0x200077c1 hci version 0x100 quirks 0x00009810
[    0.580098] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: cache line size of 64 is not supported
[    0.580174] usb usb3: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002
[    0.580175] usb usb3: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1
[    0.580175] usb usb3: Product: xHCI Host Controller
[    0.580176] usb usb3: Manufacturer: Linux 4.4.0-13-generic xhci-hcd
[    0.580177] usb usb3: SerialNumber: 0000:00:14.0
[    0.580262] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found
[    0.580276] hub 3-0:1.0: 14 ports detected
[    0.582392] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: xHCI Host Controller
[    0.582394] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4
[    0.582415] usb usb4: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0003
[    0.582415] usb usb4: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1
[    0.582416] usb usb4: Product: xHCI Host Controller
[    0.582417] usb usb4: Manufacturer: Linux 4.4.0-13-generic xhci-hcd
[    0.582418] usb usb4: SerialNumber: 0000:00:14.0
[    0.582494] hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found
[    0.582503] hub 4-0:1.0: 6 ports detected
[    0.583708] i8042: PNP: No PS/2 controller found. Probing ports directly.
[    0.584054] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1
[    0.584057] serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12
[    0.584167] mousedev: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice
[    0.584395] rtc_cmos 00:02: RTC can wake from S4
[    0.584513] rtc_cmos 00:02: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0
[    0.584544] rtc_cmos 00:02: alarms up to one month, y3k, 242 bytes nvram, hpet irqs
[    0.584548] i2c /dev entries driver
[    0.584577] device-mapper: uevent: version 1.0.3
[    0.584655] device-mapper: ioctl: 4.34.0-ioctl (2015-10-28) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com
[    0.584663] Intel P-state driver initializing.
[    0.584862] ledtrig-cpu: registered to indicate activity on CPUs
[    0.584875] EFI Variables Facility v0.08 2004-May-17
[    0.610493] NET: Registered protocol family 10
[    0.610627] NET: Registered protocol family 17
[    0.610634] Key type dns_resolver registered
[    0.610786] microcode: CPU0 sig=0x306c3, pf=0x2, revision=0x12
[    0.610799] microcode: CPU1 sig=0x306c3, pf=0x2, revision=0x12
[    0.610804] microcode: CPU2 sig=0x306c3, pf=0x2, revision=0x12
[    0.610823] microcode: CPU3 sig=0x306c3, pf=0x2, revision=0x12
[    0.610842] microcode: CPU4 sig=0x306c3, pf=0x2, revision=0x12
[    0.610856] microcode: CPU5 sig=0x306c3, pf=0x2, revision=0x12
[    0.610861] microcode: CPU6 sig=0x306c3, pf=0x2, revision=0x12
[    0.610879] microcode: CPU7 sig=0x306c3, pf=0x2, revision=0x12
[    0.610911] microcode: Microcode Update Driver: v2.01 <tigran@aivazian.fsnet.co.uk>, Peter Oruba
[    0.611029] registered taskstats version 1
[    0.611042] Loading compiled-in X.509 certificates
[    0.611531] Loaded X.509 cert 'Build time autogenerated kernel key: c461202e0e8271c9f18dea07428000e954e004b7'
[    0.611542] zswap: loaded using pool lzo/zbud
[    0.612610] Key type trusted registered
[    0.614348] Key type encrypted registered
[    0.614351] AppArmor: AppArmor sha1 policy hashing enabled
[    0.614353] ima: No TPM chip found, activating TPM-bypass!
[    0.614365] evm: HMAC attrs: 0x1
[    0.614675]   Magic number: 0:559:136
[    0.614678] usb usb4-port1: hash matches
[    0.614682] block ram1: hash matches
[    0.614813] rtc_cmos 00:02: setting system clock to 2016-05-24 16:06:04 UTC (1464105964)
[    0.614854] BIOS EDD facility v0.16 2004-Jun-25, 0 devices found
[    0.614855] EDD information not available.
[    0.614900] PM: Hibernation image not present or could not be loaded.
[    0.615474] Freeing unused kernel memory: 1480K (ffffffff81d43000 - ffffffff81eb5000)
[    0.615475] Write protecting the kernel read-only data: 12288k
[    0.615691] Freeing unused kernel memory: 64K (ffff8800027f0000 - ffff880002800000)
[    0.615967] Freeing unused kernel memory: 160K (ffff880002bd8000 - ffff880002c00000)
[    0.622804] systemd-udevd[154]: starting version 204
[    0.629230] FUJITSU Extended Socket Network Device Driver - version 1.0 - Copyright (c) 2015 FUJITSU LIMITED
[    0.630760] sdhci: Secure Digital Host Controller Interface driver
[    0.630762] sdhci: Copyright(c) Pierre Ossman
[    0.636850] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: version 3.0
[    0.636965] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: AHCI 0001.0300 32 slots 6 ports 6 Gbps 0x4 impl SATA mode
[    0.636968] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: flags: 64bit ncq led clo pio slum part ems apst 
[    0.637195] r8169 Gigabit Ethernet driver 2.3LK-NAPI loaded
[    0.637200] r8169 0000:03:00.0: can't disable ASPM; OS doesn't have ASPM control
[    0.637726] scsi host0: ahci
[    0.637758] r8169 0000:03:00.0 eth0: RTL8168evl/8111evl at 0xffffc90000e7e000, 74:d4:35:ff:15:27, XID 0c900800 IRQ 31
[    0.637761] r8169 0000:03:00.0 eth0: jumbo features [frames: 9200 bytes, tx checksumming: ko]
[    0.637822] scsi host1: ahci
[    0.637894] scsi host2: ahci
[    0.637966] scsi host3: ahci
[    0.638033] scsi host4: ahci
[    0.638105] scsi host5: ahci
[    0.638158] ata1: DUMMY
[    0.638159] ata2: DUMMY
[    0.638160] ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xf7215000 port 0xf7215200 irq 30
[    0.638161] ata4: DUMMY
[    0.638162] ata5: DUMMY
[    0.638162] ata6: DUMMY
[    0.874787] usb 1-1: new high-speed USB device number 2 using ehci-pci
[    0.890787] usb 3-3: new low-speed USB device number 2 using xhci_hcd
[    0.890793] usb 2-1: new high-speed USB device number 2 using ehci-pci
[    0.954798] ata3: SATA link up 6.0 Gbps (SStatus 133 SControl 300)
[    0.955799] ata3.00: ATA-9: TS32GSSD370, N1114H, max UDMA/133
[    0.955801] ata3.00: 62533296 sectors, multi 2: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32), AA
[    0.956530] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133
[    0.956679] scsi 2:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      TS32GSSD370      4H   PQ: 0 ANSI: 5
[    0.956904] sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0
[    0.956952] sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] 62533296 512-byte logical blocks: (32.0 GB/29.8 GiB)
[    0.957196] sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
[    0.957198] sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
[    0.957269] sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
[    0.960093]  sda: sda1 sda2 sda3
[    0.960588] sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk
[    1.007248] usb 1-1: New USB device found, idVendor=8087, idProduct=8009
[    1.007250] usb 1-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0
[    1.007504] hub 1-1:1.0: USB hub found
[    1.007611] hub 1-1:1.0: 6 ports detected
[    1.022699] usb 3-3: New USB device found, idVendor=046d, idProduct=c016
[    1.022701] usb 3-3: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0
[    1.022702] usb 3-3: Product: Optical USB Mouse
[    1.022702] usb 3-3: Manufacturer: Logitech
[    1.022789] usb 3-3: ep 0x81 - rounding interval to 64 microframes, ep desc says 80 microframes
[    1.023266] usb 2-1: New USB device found, idVendor=8087, idProduct=8001
[    1.023268] usb 2-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0
[    1.023493] hub 2-1:1.0: USB hub found
[    1.023582] hub 2-1:1.0: 8 ports detected
[    1.025115] hidraw: raw HID events driver (C) Jiri Kosina
[    1.027545] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid
[    1.027547] usbhid: USB HID core driver
[    1.028397] input: Logitech Optical USB Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb3/3-3/3-3:1.0/0003:046D:C016.0001/input/input6
[    1.028465] hid-generic 0003:046D:C016.0001: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech Optical USB Mouse] on usb-0000:00:14.0-3/input0
[    1.134788] usb 3-4: new high-speed USB device number 3 using xhci_hcd
[    1.264119] usb 3-4: New USB device found, idVendor=0bda, idProduct=8178
[    1.264121] usb 3-4: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3
[    1.264122] usb 3-4: Product: USB WLAN
[    1.264123] usb 3-4: Manufacturer: 802.11n
[    1.264124] usb 3-4: SerialNumber: 00e04c000001
[    1.430799] usb 3-8: new low-speed USB device number 4 using xhci_hcd
[    1.514804] tsc: Refined TSC clocksource calibration: 3399.997 MHz
[    1.514806] clocksource: tsc: mask: 0xffffffffffffffff max_cycles: 0x31024bd20a6, max_idle_ns: 440795346804 ns
[    1.634153] usb 3-8: New USB device found, idVendor=1241, idProduct=1503
[    1.634154] usb 3-8: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0
[    1.634155] usb 3-8: Product: USB Keyboard
[    1.634156] usb 3-8: Manufacturer:  
[    1.634219] usb 3-8: ep 0x81 - rounding interval to 64 microframes, ep desc says 80 microframes
[    1.634222] usb 3-8: ep 0x82 - rounding interval to 64 microframes, ep desc says 80 microframes
[    1.644187] input:   USB Keyboard as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb3/3-8/3-8:1.0/0003:1241:1503.0002/input/input7
[    1.698961] hid-generic 0003:1241:1503.0002: input,hidraw1: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [  USB Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:14.0-8/input0
[    1.715226] input:   USB Keyboard as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb3/3-8/3-8:1.1/0003:1241:1503.0003/input/input8
[    1.770967] hid-generic 0003:1241:1503.0003: input,hidraw2: USB HID v1.10 Device [  USB Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:14.0-8/input1
[    2.060749] EXT4-fs (sda2): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)
[    2.168634] random: init urandom read with 22 bits of entropy available
[    2.315585] Adding 8316924k swap on /dev/sda3.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:8316924k SSFS
[    2.355824] EXT4-fs (sda2): re-mounted. Opts: errors=remount-ro
[    2.359647] systemd-udevd[444]: starting version 204
[    2.392736] lp: driver loaded but no devices found
[    2.398119] ppdev: user-space parallel port driver
[    2.399803] parport_pc 00:06: reported by Plug and Play ACPI
[    2.399866] parport0: PC-style at 0x378, irq 5 [PCSPP,TRISTATE]
[    2.466997] shpchp: Standard Hot Plug PCI Controller Driver version: 0.4
[    2.467315] EDAC MC: Ver: 3.0.0
[    2.469852] EDAC ie31200: No ECC support
[    2.494955] lp0: using parport0 (interrupt-driven).
[    2.501087] AVX2 version of gcm_enc/dec engaged.
[    2.501089] AES CTR mode by8 optimization enabled
[    2.515152] clocksource: Switched to clocksource tsc
[    2.515678] snd_hda_intel 0000:00:1b.0: enabling device (0000 -> 0002)
[    2.515877] snd_hda_intel 0000:01:00.1: Disabling MSI
[    2.515882] snd_hda_intel 0000:01:00.1: Handle vga_switcheroo audio client
[    2.518965] device-mapper: multipath: version 1.10.0 loaded
[    2.554721] snd_hda_codec_realtek hdaudioC0D2: autoconfig for ALC892: line_outs=4 (0x14/0x15/0x16/0x17/0x0) type:line
[    2.554724] snd_hda_codec_realtek hdaudioC0D2:    speaker_outs=0 (0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0)
[    2.554726] snd_hda_codec_realtek hdaudioC0D2:    hp_outs=1 (0x1b/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0)
[    2.554728] snd_hda_codec_realtek hdaudioC0D2:    mono: mono_out=0x0
[    2.554729] snd_hda_codec_realtek hdaudioC0D2:    dig-out=0x11/0x0
[    2.554730] snd_hda_codec_realtek hdaudioC0D2:    inputs:
[    2.554732] snd_hda_codec_realtek hdaudioC0D2:      Front Mic=0x19
[    2.554734] snd_hda_codec_realtek hdaudioC0D2:      Rear Mic=0x18
[    2.554736] snd_hda_codec_realtek hdaudioC0D2:      Line=0x1a
[    2.556756] [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810
[    2.558651] ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team
[    2.565156] intel_rapl: Found RAPL domain package
[    2.565159] intel_rapl: Found RAPL domain core
[    2.565162] intel_rapl: Found RAPL domain dram
[    2.569525] input: HDA Intel PCH Front Mic as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/sound/card0/input9
[    2.569571] input: HDA Intel PCH Rear Mic as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/sound/card0/input10
[    2.569617] input: HDA Intel PCH Line as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/sound/card0/input11
[    2.569668] input: HDA Intel PCH Line Out Front as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/sound/card0/input12
[    2.569715] input: HDA Intel PCH Line Out Surround as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/sound/card0/input13
[    2.569756] input: HDA Intel PCH Line Out CLFE as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/sound/card0/input14
[    2.569789] input: HDA Intel PCH Line Out Side as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/sound/card0/input15
[    2.569836] input: HDA Intel PCH Front Headphone as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/sound/card0/input16
[    2.572058] nf_conntrack version 0.5.0 (65536 buckets, 262144 max)
[    2.580658] ip6_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team
[    2.649056] rtl8192cu: Chip version 0x11
[    2.677719] rtl8192cu: MAC address: f4:f2:6d:10:8c:97
[    2.677721] rtl8192cu: Board Type 0
[    2.677796] rtl_usb: rx_max_size 15360, rx_urb_num 8, in_ep 1
[    2.677813] rtl8192cu: Loading firmware rtlwifi/rtl8192cufw_TMSC.bin
[    2.679657] ieee80211 phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'rtl_rc'
[    2.679822] usbcore: registered new interface driver rtl8192cu
[    2.680926] usbcore: registered new interface driver rtl8xxxu
[    2.708536] cfg80211: World regulatory domain updated:
[    2.708538] cfg80211:  DFS Master region: unset
[    2.708538] cfg80211:   (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp), (dfs_cac_time)
[    2.708540] cfg80211:   (2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm), (N/A)
[    2.708541] cfg80211:   (2457000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm), (N/A)
[    2.708542] cfg80211:   (2474000 KHz - 2494000 KHz @ 20000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm), (N/A)
[    2.708542] cfg80211:   (5170000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm), (N/A)
[    2.708543] cfg80211:   (5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm), (N/A)
[    2.720350] init: failsafe main process (825) killed by TERM signal
[    2.847218] nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.
[    2.847221] Disabling lock debugging due to kernel taint
[    2.853231] nvidia: module verification failed: signature and/or required key missing - tainting kernel
[    2.859790] vgaarb: device changed decodes: PCI:0000:01:00.0,olddecodes=io+mem,decodes=none:owns=io+mem
[    2.859865] nvidia-nvlink: Nvlink Core is being initialized, major device number 246
[    2.859881] NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  364.12  Wed Mar 16 21:11:26 PDT 2016
[    2.883342] nvidia-modeset: Loading NVIDIA Kernel Mode Setting Driver for UNIX platforms  364.12  Wed Mar 16 20:44:12 PDT 2016
[    2.884478] [drm] [nvidia-drm] [GPU ID 0x00000100] Loading driver
[    2.938214] Bluetooth: Core ver 2.21
[    2.938225] NET: Registered protocol family 31
[    2.938225] Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized
[    2.938228] Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized
[    2.938230] Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized
[    2.938233] Bluetooth: SCO socket layer initialized
[    2.944341] Bluetooth: BNEP (Ethernet Emulation) ver 1.3
[    2.944343] Bluetooth: BNEP filters: protocol multicast
[    2.944346] Bluetooth: BNEP socket layer initialized
[    2.946998] Bluetooth: RFCOMM TTY layer initialized
[    2.947003] Bluetooth: RFCOMM socket layer initialized
[    2.947007] Bluetooth: RFCOMM ver 1.11
[    2.974099] init: cups main process (1218) killed by HUP signal
[    2.974105] init: cups main process ended, respawning
[    3.011451] input: HDA NVidia HDMI/DP,pcm=3 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:01.0/0000:01:00.1/sound/card1/input17
[    3.011521] input: HDA NVidia HDMI/DP,pcm=7 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:01.0/0000:01:00.1/sound/card1/input18
[    3.011578] input: HDA NVidia HDMI/DP,pcm=8 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:01.0/0000:01:00.1/sound/card1/input19
[    3.011645] input: HDA NVidia HDMI/DP,pcm=9 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:01.0/0000:01:00.1/sound/card1/input20
[    3.038441] random: nonblocking pool is initialized
[    3.071817] init: samba-ad-dc main process (1230) terminated with status 1
[    3.105066] rtl8192cu: MAC auto ON okay!
[    3.115917] rtl8192cu: Tx queue select: 0x05
[    3.148252] nvidia-uvm: Loaded the UVM driver in lite mode, major device number 245
[    3.442823] init: plymouth-upstart-bridge main process ended, respawning
[    3.445230] init: plymouth-upstart-bridge main process (1307) terminated with status 1
[    3.445235] init: plymouth-upstart-bridge main process ended, respawning
[    3.500329] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
[    3.629042] r8169 0000:03:00.0 eth0: link down
[    3.629057] r8169 0000:03:00.0 eth0: link down
[    3.629092] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready
[    3.758727] NVRM: Your system is not currently configured to drive a VGA console
[    3.758729] NVRM: on the primary VGA device. The NVIDIA Linux graphics driver
[    3.758730] NVRM: requires the use of a text-mode VGA console. Use of other console
[    3.758731] NVRM: drivers including, but not limited to, vesafb, may result in
[    3.758732] NVRM: corruption and stability problems, and is not supported.
[    3.880026] nvidia-modeset: Allocated GPU:0 (GPU-efe41b85-b240-ea6a-86ac-2a81e4d54619) @ PCI:0000:01:00.0
[    4.635604] init: plymouth-stop pre-start process (1831) terminated with status 1
[    5.819900] r8169 0000:03:00.0 eth0: link up
[    5.819911] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready
[   11.635379] nf_conntrack: automatic helper assignment is deprecated and it will be removed soon. Use the iptables CT target to attach helpers instead.
[  103.855070] wlan0: authenticate with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6
[  103.865688] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 1/3)
[  103.967210] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 2/3)
[  104.071239] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 3/3)
[  104.175236] wlan0: authentication with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 timed out
[  110.971829] wlan0: authenticate with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6
[  110.993155] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 1/3)
[  111.095524] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 2/3)
[  111.199537] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 3/3)
[  111.303539] wlan0: authentication with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 timed out
[  112.675880] wlan0: authenticate with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6
[  112.696946] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 1/3)
[  112.799588] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 2/3)
[  112.903611] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 3/3)
[  113.007617] wlan0: authentication with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 timed out
[  114.872035] wlan0: authenticate with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6
[  114.893278] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 1/3)
[  114.995696] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 2/3)
[  115.099706] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 3/3)
[  115.203711] wlan0: authentication with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 timed out
[  126.908537] wlan0: authenticate with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6
[  126.929818] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 1/3)
[  127.032202] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 2/3)
[  127.136228] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 3/3)
[  127.240228] wlan0: authentication with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 timed out
[  138.689018] wlan0: authenticate with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6
[  138.710306] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 1/3)
[  138.812726] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 2/3)
[  138.916739] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 3/3)
[  139.020740] wlan0: authentication with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 timed out
[  149.893426] wlan0: authenticate with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6
[  149.914544] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 1/3)
[  150.017200] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 2/3)
[  150.121218] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 3/3)
[  150.225222] wlan0: authentication with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 timed out
[  172.526463] wlan0: authenticate with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6
[  172.547647] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 1/3)
[  172.650204] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 2/3)
[  172.754176] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 3/3)
[  172.858194] wlan0: authentication with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 timed out
[  188.851190] wlan0: authenticate with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6
[  188.872550] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 1/3)
[  188.974881] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 2/3)
[  189.078900] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 3/3)
[  189.182897] wlan0: authentication with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 timed out
[  200.047663] wlan0: authenticate with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6
[  200.068921] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 1/3)
[  200.171398] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 2/3)
[  200.275377] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 3/3)
[  200.379370] wlan0: authentication with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 timed out
[  513.869127] wlan0: authenticate with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6
[  513.890412] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 1/3)
[  513.992924] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 2/3)
[  514.096912] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 3/3)
[  514.200914] wlan0: authentication with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 timed out
[  541.036630] wlan0: authenticate with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6
[  541.047205] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 1/3)
[  541.150092] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 2/3)
[  541.254082] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 3/3)
[  541.358084] wlan0: authentication with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 timed out
[  558.075064] wlan0: authenticate with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6
[  558.096367] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 1/3)
[  558.198831] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 2/3)
[  558.302830] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 3/3)
[  558.406834] wlan0: authentication with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 timed out
[  575.715850] wlan0: authenticate with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6
[  575.737109] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 1/3)
[  575.839580] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 2/3)
[  575.943587] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 3/3)
[  576.047585] wlan0: authentication with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 timed out
[  586.920319] wlan0: authenticate with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6
[  586.941621] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 1/3)
[  587.044074] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 2/3)
[  587.148075] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 3/3)
[  587.252079] wlan0: authentication with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 timed out
[  603.729077] wlan0: authenticate with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6
[  603.750368] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 1/3)
[  603.852802] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 2/3)
[  603.956799] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 3/3)
[  604.060794] wlan0: authentication with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 timed out
[  614.929518] wlan0: authenticate with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6
[  614.950798] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 1/3)
[  615.053281] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 2/3)
[  615.157272] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 3/3)
[  615.261276] wlan0: authentication with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 timed out
[  922.890864] wlan0: authenticate with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6
[  922.912015] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 1/3)
[  923.014577] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 2/3)
[  923.118565] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 3/3)
[  923.222569] wlan0: authentication with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 timed out
[  945.755877] wlan0: authenticate with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6
[  945.777311] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 1/3)
[  945.879569] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 2/3)
[  945.983561] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 3/3)
[  946.087555] wlan0: authentication with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 timed out
[  950.892012] wlan0: authenticate with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6
[  950.913080] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 1/3)
[  951.015781] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 2/3)
[  951.119785] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 3/3)
[  951.223790] wlan0: authentication with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 timed out
[  978.055606] wlan0: authenticate with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6
[  978.066249] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 1/3)
[  978.168960] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 2/3)
[  978.272948] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 3/3)
[  978.376979] wlan0: authentication with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 timed out
[  989.249677] wlan0: authenticate with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6
[  989.270877] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 1/3)
[  989.373441] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 2/3)
[  989.477429] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 3/3)
[  989.581432] wlan0: authentication with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 timed out
[ 1006.894479] wlan0: authenticate with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6
[ 1006.915747] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 1/3)
[ 1007.018200] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 2/3)
[ 1007.122203] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 3/3)
[ 1007.226195] wlan0: authentication with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 timed out
[ 1023.927198] wlan0: authenticate with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6
[ 1023.948426] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 1/3)
[ 1024.050943] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 2/3)
[ 1024.154938] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 3/3)
[ 1024.258928] wlan0: authentication with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 timed out
[ 1349.409232] wlan0: authenticate with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6
[ 1349.430468] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 1/3)
[ 1349.532979] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 2/3)
[ 1349.636991] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 3/3)
[ 1349.740999] wlan0: authentication with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 timed out
[ 1405.411659] wlan0: authenticate with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6
[ 1405.432822] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 1/3)
[ 1405.535400] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 2/3)
[ 1405.639405] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 3/3)
[ 1405.743417] wlan0: authentication with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 timed out
[ 1421.744356] wlan0: authenticate with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6
[ 1421.765642] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 1/3)
[ 1421.868153] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 2/3)
[ 1421.972125] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 3/3)
[ 1422.076115] wlan0: authentication with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 timed out
[ 1432.940940] wlan0: authenticate with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6
[ 1432.962174] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 1/3)
[ 1433.064605] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 2/3)
[ 1433.168608] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 3/3)
[ 1433.272612] wlan0: authentication with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 timed out
[ 2193.946624] wlan0: authenticate with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6
[ 2193.958725] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 1/3)
[ 2194.061442] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 2/3)
[ 2194.165426] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 3/3)
[ 2194.269429] wlan0: authentication with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 timed out
[ 2216.814700] wlan0: authenticate with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6
[ 2216.836041] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 1/3)
[ 2216.938431] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 2/3)
[ 2217.042415] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 3/3)
[ 2217.146417] wlan0: authentication with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 timed out
[ 2228.787199] wlan0: authenticate with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6
[ 2228.808380] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 1/3)
[ 2228.910946] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 2/3)
[ 2229.014930] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 3/3)
[ 2229.118933] wlan0: authentication with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 timed out
[ 2637.800923] wlan0: authenticate with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6
[ 2637.822057] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 1/3)
[ 2637.924595] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 2/3)
[ 2638.028603] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 3/3)
[ 2638.132608] wlan0: authentication with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 timed out
[ 2648.993293] wlan0: authenticate with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6
[ 2649.014512] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 1/3)
[ 2649.117086] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 2/3)
[ 2649.221089] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 3/3)
[ 2649.325091] wlan0: authentication with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 timed out
[ 2677.478645] wlan0: authenticate with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6
[ 2677.499789] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 1/3)
[ 2677.602291] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 2/3)
[ 2677.706316] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 3/3)
[ 2677.810320] wlan0: authentication with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 timed out
[ 2687.128520] wlan0: authenticate with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6
[ 2687.139141] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 1/3)
[ 2687.242728] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 2/3)
[ 2687.346724] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 3/3)
[ 2687.450731] wlan0: authentication with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 timed out
[ 2704.159790] wlan0: authenticate with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6
[ 2704.181178] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 1/3)
[ 2704.283466] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 2/3)
[ 2704.387474] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 3/3)
[ 2704.491469] wlan0: authentication with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 timed out
[ 3030.489760] wlan0: authenticate with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6
[ 3030.511021] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 1/3)
[ 3030.613543] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 2/3)
[ 3030.717556] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 3/3)
[ 3030.821559] wlan0: authentication with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 timed out
[ 3040.144974] wlan0: authenticate with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6
[ 3040.155634] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 1/3)
[ 3040.257952] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 2/3)
[ 3040.361973] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 3/3)
[ 3040.465975] wlan0: authentication with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 timed out
[ 3068.979542] wlan0: authenticate with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6
[ 3069.000684] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 1/3)
[ 3069.103203] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 2/3)
[ 3069.207210] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 3/3)
[ 3069.311221] wlan0: authentication with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 timed out
[ 3080.183935] wlan0: authenticate with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6
[ 3080.205241] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 1/3)
[ 3080.307697] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 2/3)
[ 3080.411700] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 3/3)
[ 3080.515703] wlan0: authentication with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 timed out
[ 3421.994746] wlan0: authenticate with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6
[ 3422.016075] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 1/3)
[ 3422.118448] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 2/3)
[ 3422.222448] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 3/3)
[ 3422.326460] wlan0: authentication with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 timed out
[ 3439.031524] wlan0: authenticate with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6
[ 3439.053109] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 1/3)
[ 3439.155196] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 2/3)
[ 3439.259188] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 3/3)
[ 3439.363187] wlan0: authentication with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 timed out
[ 3473.336974] wlan0: authenticate with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6
[ 3473.358186] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 1/3)
[ 3473.460666] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 2/3)
[ 3473.564660] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 3/3)
[ 3473.668675] wlan0: authentication with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 timed out
[ 3477.997125] wlan0: authenticate with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6
[ 3478.018684] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 1/3)
[ 3478.120854] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 2/3)
[ 3478.224872] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 3/3)
[ 3478.328877] wlan0: authentication with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 timed out
[ 3500.866141] wlan0: authenticate with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6
[ 3500.887412] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 1/3)
[ 3500.989854] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 2/3)
[ 3501.093841] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 3/3)
[ 3501.197843] wlan0: authentication with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 timed out
[ 3517.678892] wlan0: authenticate with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6
[ 3517.700206] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 1/3)
[ 3517.802582] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 2/3)
[ 3517.906585] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 3/3)
[ 3518.010588] wlan0: authentication with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 timed out
[ 3528.883427] wlan0: authenticate with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6
[ 3528.904647] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 1/3)
[ 3529.007057] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 2/3)
[ 3529.111065] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 3/3)
[ 3529.215066] wlan0: authentication with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 timed out
[ 3831.016385] wlan0: authenticate with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6
[ 3831.037548] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 1/3)
[ 3831.140107] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 2/3)
[ 3831.244109] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 3/3)
[ 3831.348108] wlan0: authentication with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 timed out
[ 3858.177696] wlan0: authenticate with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6
[ 3858.188305] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 1/3)
[ 3858.289278] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 2/3)
[ 3858.393275] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 3/3)
[ 3858.497265] wlan0: authentication with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 timed out
[ 3869.361994] wlan0: authenticate with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6
[ 3869.383254] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 1/3)
[ 3869.485761] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 2/3)
[ 3869.589765] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 3/3)
[ 3869.693760] wlan0: authentication with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 timed out
[ 3886.179799] wlan0: authenticate with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6
[ 3886.190433] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 1/3)
[ 3886.294486] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 2/3)
[ 3886.398486] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 3/3)
[ 3886.502503] wlan0: authentication with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 timed out
[ 3897.367363] wlan0: authenticate with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6
[ 3897.388537] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 1/3)
[ 3897.490961] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 2/3)
[ 3897.594973] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 3/3)
[ 3897.698960] wlan0: authentication with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 timed out
[ 3914.182124] wlan0: authenticate with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6
[ 3914.192933] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 1/3)
[ 3914.295687] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 2/3)
[ 3914.399693] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 3/3)
[ 3914.503702] wlan0: authentication with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 timed out
[ 3925.380453] wlan0: authenticate with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6
[ 3925.401805] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 1/3)
[ 3925.504178] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 2/3)
[ 3925.608192] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 3/3)
[ 3925.712186] wlan0: authentication with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 timed out
[ 4599.054320] wlan0: authenticate with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6
[ 4599.066762] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 1/3)
[ 4599.169271] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 2/3)
[ 4599.273260] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 3/3)
[ 4599.377266] wlan0: authentication with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 timed out
[ 4616.086214] wlan0: authenticate with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6
[ 4616.107460] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 1/3)
[ 4616.124984] wlan0: authenticated
[ 4616.125990] wlan0: associate with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 1/3)
[ 4616.229978] wlan0: associate with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 2/3)
[ 4616.333988] wlan0: associate with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 3/3)
[ 4616.437982] wlan0: association with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 timed out
[ 4625.046639] wlan0: authenticate with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6
[ 4625.067868] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 1/3)
[ 4625.170378] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 2/3)
[ 4625.178174] wlan0: authenticated
[ 4625.178375] wlan0: associate with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 1/3)
[ 4625.282388] wlan0: associate with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 2/3)
[ 4625.386379] wlan0: associate with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 3/3)
[ 4625.490385] wlan0: association with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 timed out
[ 4642.207300] wlan0: authenticate with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6
[ 4642.228610] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 1/3)
[ 4642.331118] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 2/3)
[ 4642.435115] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 3/3)
[ 4642.539127] wlan0: authentication with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 timed out
[ 4650.051681] wlan0: authenticate with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6
[ 4650.072992] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 1/3)
[ 4650.089812] wlan0: authenticated
[ 4650.091457] wlan0: associate with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 1/3)
[ 4650.195469] wlan0: associate with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 2/3)
[ 4650.299460] wlan0: associate with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 3/3)
[ 4650.403457] wlan0: association with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 timed out
[ 4661.280198] wlan0: authenticate with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6
[ 4661.301516] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 1/3)
[ 4661.403985] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 2/3)
[ 4661.507941] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 3/3)
[ 4661.611946] wlan0: authentication with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 timed out
[ 4674.213934] wlan0: authenticate with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6
[ 4674.224587] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 1/3)
[ 4674.328486] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 2/3)
[ 4674.432505] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 3/3)
[ 4674.536491] wlan0: authentication with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 timed out
[ 4685.413195] wlan0: authenticate with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6
[ 4685.434395] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 1/3)
[ 4685.536985] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 2/3)
[ 4685.640981] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 3/3)
[ 4685.744975] wlan0: authentication with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 timed out
[ 4702.216568] wlan0: authenticate with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6
[ 4702.227233] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 1/3)
[ 4702.329690] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 2/3)
[ 4702.433706] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 3/3)
[ 4702.537698] wlan0: authentication with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 timed out
[ 4713.410482] wlan0: authenticate with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6
[ 4713.431766] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 1/3)
[ 4713.534189] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 2/3)
[ 4713.638190] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 3/3)
[ 4713.742190] wlan0: authentication with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 timed out
[ 4730.218668] wlan0: authenticate with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6
[ 4730.229249] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 1/3)
[ 4730.233346] wlan0: authenticated
[ 4730.234926] wlan0: associate with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 1/3)
[ 4730.338932] wlan0: associate with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 2/3)
[ 4730.442913] wlan0: associate with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 3/3)
[ 4730.546919] wlan0: association with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 timed out
[ 4741.419675] wlan0: authenticate with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6
[ 4741.440903] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 1/3)
[ 4741.543403] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 2/3)
[ 4741.647406] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 3/3)
[ 4741.751438] wlan0: authentication with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 timed out
[ 4755.217801] wlan0: authenticate with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6
[ 4755.228544] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 1/3)
[ 4755.331993] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 2/3)
[ 4755.338640] wlan0: authenticated
[ 4755.339997] wlan0: associate with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 1/3)
[ 4755.443995] wlan0: associate with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 2/3)
[ 4755.547991] wlan0: associate with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 3/3)
[ 4755.652014] wlan0: association with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 timed out
[ 4766.528800] wlan0: authenticate with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6
[ 4766.550012] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 1/3)
[ 4766.652502] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 2/3)
[ 4766.756495] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 3/3)
[ 4766.860516] wlan0: authentication with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 timed out
[ 4780.221469] wlan0: authenticate with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6
[ 4780.232187] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 1/3)
[ 4780.333069] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 2/3)
[ 4780.437064] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 3/3)
[ 4780.541081] wlan0: authentication with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 timed out
[ 4791.417857] wlan0: authenticate with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6
[ 4791.439207] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 1/3)
[ 4791.541579] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 2/3)
[ 4791.645562] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 3/3)
[ 4791.749571] wlan0: authentication with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 timed out
[ 4808.221432] wlan0: authenticate with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6
[ 4808.232269] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 1/3)
[ 4808.334274] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 2/3)
[ 4808.438290] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 3/3)
[ 4808.542297] wlan0: authentication with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 timed out
[ 4819.403030] wlan0: authenticate with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6
[ 4819.424500] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 1/3)
[ 4819.526773] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 2/3)
[ 4819.630767] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 3/3)
[ 4819.734778] wlan0: authentication with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 timed out
[ 5134.068577] wlan0: authenticate with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6
[ 5134.089917] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 1/3)
[ 5134.192333] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 2/3)
[ 5134.296338] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 3/3)
[ 5134.321513] wlan0: authenticated
[ 5134.324343] wlan0: associate with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 1/3)
[ 5134.371857] wlan0: RX AssocResp from 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (capab=0x31 status=0 aid=1)
[ 5134.372567] wlan0: associated
[ 5134.372594] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready
[ 5143.988711] wlan0: Connection to AP 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 lost
[ 5144.013604] cfg80211: World regulatory domain updated:
[ 5144.013606] cfg80211:  DFS Master region: unset
[ 5144.013607] cfg80211:   (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp), (dfs_cac_time)
[ 5144.013608] cfg80211:   (2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm), (N/A)
[ 5144.013609] cfg80211:   (2457000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm), (N/A)
[ 5144.013610] cfg80211:   (2474000 KHz - 2494000 KHz @ 20000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm), (N/A)
[ 5144.013611] cfg80211:   (5170000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm), (N/A)
[ 5144.013612] cfg80211:   (5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm), (N/A)
[ 5144.945108] wlan0: authenticate with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6
[ 5144.966485] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 1/3)
[ 5145.068821] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 2/3)
[ 5145.172825] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 3/3)
[ 5145.276823] wlan0: authentication with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 timed out
[ 5146.637208] wlan0: authenticate with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6
[ 5146.658718] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 1/3)
[ 5146.760875] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 2/3)
[ 5146.864901] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 3/3)
[ 5146.968884] wlan0: authentication with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 timed out
[ 5148.829292] wlan0: authenticate with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6
[ 5148.850383] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 1/3)
[ 5148.952979] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 2/3)
[ 5148.958590] wlan0: authenticated
[ 5148.960989] wlan0: associate with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 1/3)
[ 5149.000625] wlan0: RX AssocResp from 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (capab=0x31 status=0 aid=1)
[ 5149.100822] wlan0: associated
[ 5180.428006] wlan0: deauthenticating from 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 by local choice (Reason: 3=DEAUTH_LEAVING)
[ 5180.441876] cfg80211: World regulatory domain updated:
[ 5180.441879] cfg80211:  DFS Master region: unset
[ 5180.441880] cfg80211:   (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp), (dfs_cac_time)
[ 5180.441882] cfg80211:   (2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm), (N/A)
[ 5180.441883] cfg80211:   (2457000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm), (N/A)
[ 5180.441884] cfg80211:   (2474000 KHz - 2494000 KHz @ 20000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm), (N/A)
[ 5180.441884] cfg80211:   (5170000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm), (N/A)
[ 5180.441885] cfg80211:   (5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm), (N/A)
[ 5195.743276] wlan0: authenticate with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6
[ 5195.764616] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 1/3)
[ 5195.867013] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 2/3)
[ 5195.971018] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 3/3)
[ 5196.075022] wlan0: authentication with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 timed out
[ 5197.055388] wlan0: authenticate with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6
[ 5197.076536] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 1/3)
[ 5197.179064] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 2/3)
[ 5197.283075] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 3/3)
[ 5197.387078] wlan0: authentication with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 timed out
[ 5198.763456] wlan0: authenticate with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6
[ 5198.784739] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 1/3)
[ 5198.887146] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 2/3)
[ 5198.991146] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 3/3)
[ 5199.095145] wlan0: authentication with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 timed out
[ 5206.795635] wlan0: authenticate with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6
[ 5206.816850] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 1/3)
[ 5206.919488] wlan0: send auth to 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 2/3)
[ 5206.923661] wlan0: authenticated
[ 5206.927488] wlan0: associate with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 1/3)
[ 5207.031475] wlan0: associate with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 2/3)
[ 5207.135495] wlan0: associate with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 (try 3/3)
[ 5207.239499] wlan0: association with 30:b5:c2:63:a9:a6 timed out
[ 6065.138676] perf interrupt took too long (2503 > 2500), lowering kernel.perf_event_max_sample_rate to 50000


----------



## mattinator (24. Mai 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> Hier, was dabei rauskam ...


Die Kernel-Messages und speziell die Wlan-Fehler gehen aber nicht auf mein Konto.


----------



## brooker (24. Mai 2016)

... da waren Fehler? Gab ja gesagt, dass ich mich damit nicht auskenne. Kann man das resetten?


----------



## illousion (24. Mai 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> ... da waren Fehler? Gab ja gesagt, dass ich mich damit nicht auskenne. Kann man das resetten?



Du wolltest mit mir reden? 

Wohlgemerkt stehen meine 970 und mein wunderschöner neuer naked Mounted i7 4790 zzt. noch ohne Case und Kühlung herum und ich finde nciht die Zeit das weiter zu führen :c


----------



## brooker (25. Mai 2016)

... Hey, dass wird ja immer besser.  Wann denkst du denn, dass es soweit ist? Kann man irgendwie helfen? Schicke die Hardware rüber, ich baue sie zusammen und Du holst es Dir fertig ab.


----------



## nonamez78 (25. Mai 2016)

Dein WLAN geht zwischenzeitlich öfters mal nicht. Der Kernel Log ist in Sekunden, nach einer Reihe von 3 Fehlschlängen kommt eine längere Pause. Bei ca. 5100 Sekunden ging es sogar mal kurz, die Verbindung riss aber wieder ab.

Du könntest bei bestehender Verbindung in der Konsole mal "iwconfig wlan0" laufen lassen, dann sieht man mal die Dämpfung (je nach Userrechten auch mit sudo davor).


----------



## hornhautman (25. Mai 2016)

Moin Leute, nach längerer Abwesenheit habe ich mal wieder angefangen zu Falten und war ziemlich erstaunt wie hoch die Ausbeute der GTX970 sein soll. 340000 PPD, WTF? Mit so hohen Ergebnissen habe ich nicht gerechnet, erinnere ich mich doch an Zeiten von ATI X1950Pro, als ich von den neuen Möglichkeiten der GPU-Berechnungen sehr fasziniert war. Nun zu meiner Frage. Habe die 970 dann 25 Stunden rechnen lassen und alle WUs wurden schön zu ende gerechnet. Die PPD zeigte ca 340K und nun fällt mir auf, das ich aber nur 100K Punkte dazu bekommen habe! Woran kann dieses liegen? Dauert es vielleicht einfach länger weil die Ergebnisse mit anderen Ergebnissen verglichen werden und man dann bei erfolgreicher Prüfung die übrigen Punkte erst bekommt? Oder könnten die Ergebnisse generell falsch sein, weil zum Beispiel der Grafiktreiber während einer Berechnung abgestürzt ist (liegt wohl an der Hardwarebeschleunigung beim Starten von Chrome)?


----------



## nonamez78 (25. Mai 2016)

Hallo, schön, dass du wieder an Board bist .

Wo hast du nach den Werten geguckt? 

Unter Folding@home team stats pages bekommst du die Werte in ca. einer Stunde.
Hier PC Games Hardware - Team Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats dauert es schon mal ein Weilchen länger.

Was die Anzeige von 340k PPD angeht, so ist der Wert eher als Momentaufnahme zu sehen. Je nach WU (Work-Unit) schwankt der schon mal um 20-30% (die 340k sollten aber schon der obere Wert sein). Über andere Dinge wie abgestürzte Treiber (glaube ich aber eher nicht dran), kann ich wenig sagen.
Du könntest mal den Log aus FAHControl hier einstellen, dann gucken wir gerne drüber (da sieht man sehr gut, ob eine WU abgestürzt ist, auch die Punkte kann man da recht gut sehen).

Dein User Account bei F@H konnte ich übrigens nicht finden. "hornhautman" gibt es nicht .


----------



## hornhautman (25. Mai 2016)

Mein Account-Name ist ein anderer, bin im Moment auf Platz 360 im Team PCGH!  Ich klicke aber nur auf den Link von 70335 im Client, um die Stats zu sehen. Meine Testberechnungen habe ich vor ca. 20 Stunden beendet und es sind halt nur knapp 100K dazu gekommen.  Werden alle Logs abgespeichert? Wenn ja, wo findet man die? Ansonsten teste ich noch einmal...


----------



## illousion (25. Mai 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> ... Hey, dass wird ja immer besser.  Wann denkst du denn, dass es soweit ist? Kann man irgendwie helfen? Schicke die Hardware rüber, ich baue sie zusammen und Du holst es Dir fertig ab.



Das Problem ist, das ich ne casemod mache und das seine Zeit braucht, nicht so ungeduldig 

Der Vorteil ist, dass der Rechner lautlos ist und ich ihn über Nacht laufen lassen kann dementsprechend.


----------



## hornhautman (25. Mai 2016)

Hab die Logs gefunden. Wie kann ich die hochladen?


----------



## brooker (25. Mai 2016)

... kopier den Inhalt und setze in zwischen 



Spoiler



Inhalt


 dann kann manihn hier einsehen.


----------



## hornhautman (25. Mai 2016)

So?


Spoiler



*********************** Log Started 2016-05-23T09:24:37Z ***********************09:24:37:************************* Folding@home Client *************************
09:24:37:      Website: Folding@home
09:24:37:    Copyright: (c) 2009-2014 Stanford University
09:24:37:       Author: Joseph Coffland <joseph@cauldrondevelopment.com>
09:24:37:         Args: --open-web-control
09:24:37:       Config: <none>
09:24:37:******************************** Build ********************************
09:24:37:      Version: 7.4.4
09:24:37:         Date: Mar 4 2014
09:24:37:         Time: 20:26:54
09:24:37:      SVN Rev: 4130
09:24:37:       Branch: fah/trunk/client
09:24:37:     Compiler: Intel(R) C++ MSVC 1500 mode 1200
09:24:37:      Options: /TP /nologo /EHa /Qdiag-disable:4297,4103,1786,279 /Ox -arch:SSE
09:24:37:               /QaxSSE2,SSE3,SSSE3,SSE4.1,SSE4.2 /Qopenmp /Qrestrict /MT /Qmkl
09:24:37:     Platform: win32 XP
09:24:37:         Bits: 32
09:24:37:         Mode: Release
09:24:37:******************************* System ********************************
09:24:37:          CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4770K CPU @ 3.50GHz
09:24:37:       CPU ID: GenuineIntel Family 6 Model 60 Stepping 3
09:24:37:         CPUs: 8
09:24:37:       Memory: 15.94GiB
09:24:37:  Free Memory: 12.65GiB
09:24:37:      Threads: WINDOWS_THREADS
09:24:37:   OS Version: 6.2
09:24:37:  Has Battery: false
09:24:37:   On Battery: false
09:24:37:   UTC Offset: 2
09:24:37:          PID: 6616
09:24:37:          CWD: C:/Users/Ronny/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient
09:24:37:           OS: Windows 10 Pro
09:24:37:      OS Arch: AMD64
09:24:37:         GPUs: 0
09:24:37:         CUDA: 5.2
09:24:37:  CUDA Driver: 8000
09:24:37:Win32 Service: false
09:24:37:***********************************************************************
09:24:37:<config>
09:24:37:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
09:24:37:</config>
09:24:37:Connecting to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80
09:24:38:Updated GPUs.txt
09:24:38:Read GPUs.txt
09:24:38:Trying to access database...
09:24:38:Successfully acquired database lock
09:24:38:Enabled folding slot 00: PAUSED cpu:6 (not configured)
09:24:38:Enabled folding slot 01: PAUSED gpu:0:GM204 [GeForce GTX 970] (not configured)
09:24:42:12:127.0.0.1:New Web connection
09:25:39:Saving configuration to config.xml
09:25:39:<config>
09:25:39:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
09:25:39:  <slot id='0' type='CPU'/>
09:25:39:  <slot id='1' type='GPU'/>
09:25:39:</config>
09:25:39:Set client configured
09:25:42:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:8080
09:25:42:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:8080
09:25:43:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:80
09:25:44:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:8080
09:25:45:WU01:FS01:Assigned to work server 140.163.4.234
09:25:45:WU01:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: READY gpu:0:GM204 [GeForce GTX 970] from 140.163.4.234
09:25:45:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 140.163.4.234:8080
09:25:45:WU00:FS00:Assigned to work server 155.247.166.219
09:25:45:WU00:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: READY cpu:6 from 155.247.166.219
09:25:45:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 155.247.166.219:8080
09:25:47:WU01:FS01ownloading 2.35MiB
09:25:47:WU00:FS00ownloading 117.29KiB
09:25:47:WU00:FS00ownload complete
09:25:48:WU00:FS00:Received Unit: id:00 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:6396 run:120 clone:27 gen:85 core:0xa4 unit:0x0000006f0002894b5462c9192580ae72
09:25:48:WU00:FS00ownloading core from http://web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/Core_a4.fah
09:25:48:WU00:FS00:Connecting to web.stanford.edu:80
09:25:48:WU01:FS01ownload complete
09:25:48:WU01:FS01:Received Unit: id:01 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:10475 run:0 clone:112 gen:198 core:0x18 unit:0x00000113538b3dba540f491cbad393d7
09:25:48:WU01:FS01ownloading core from http://web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_18.fah
09:25:48:WU01:FS01:Connecting to web.stanford.edu:80
09:25:50:WU00:FS00:FahCore a4: Downloading 2.89MiB
09:25:50:WU01:FS01:FahCore 18: Downloading 2.54MiB
09:25:56:WU00:FS00:FahCore a4: 73.58%
09:25:56:WU01:FS01:FahCore 18: 32.03%
09:25:58:WU00:FS00:FahCore a4: Download complete
09:25:58:WU00:FS00:Valid core signature
09:25:58:WU00:FS00:Unpacked 9.59MiB to cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/Core_a4.fah/FahCore_a4.exe
09:25:58:WU00:FS00:Starting
09:25:58:WU00:FS00:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Ronny/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/Core_a4.fah/FahCore_a4.exe -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 6616 -checkpoint 15 -np 6
09:25:58:WU00:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 9672
09:25:58:WU00:FS00:Core PID:4124
09:25:58:WU00:FS00:FahCore 0xa4 started
09:25:58:WU00:FS00:0xa4:
09:25:58:WU00:FS00:0xa4:*------------------------------*
09:25:58:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Folding@Home Gromacs GB Core
09:25:58:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Version 2.27 (Dec. 15, 2010)
09:25:58:WU00:FS00:0xa4:
09:25:58:WU00:FS00:0xa4reparing to commence simulation
09:25:58:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Looking at optimizations...
09:25:58:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Created dyn
09:25:58:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Files status OK
09:25:58:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Expanded 119597 -> 271752 (decompressed 227.2 percent)
09:25:58:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=119597 data_size=271752, decompressed_data_size=271752 diff=0
09:25:58:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Digital signature verified
09:25:58:WU00:FS00:0xa4:
09:25:58:WU00:FS00:0xa4roject: 6396 (Run 120, Clone 27, Gen 85)
09:25:58:WU00:FS00:0xa4:
09:25:58:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Assembly optimizations on if available.
09:25:58:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Entering M.D.
09:26:01:WU01:FS01:FahCore 18: Download complete
09:26:01:WU01:FS01:Valid core signature
09:26:01:WU01:FS01:Unpacked 8.47MiB to cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_18.fah/FahCore_18.exe
09:26:01:WU01:FS01:Starting
09:26:01:WU01:FS01:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Ronny/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_18.fah/FahCore_18.exe -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 6616 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia
09:26:01:WU01:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 5756
09:26:01:WU01:FS01:Core PID:7016
09:26:01:WU01:FS01:FahCore 0x18 started
09:26:01:WU01:FS01:0x18:*********************** Log Started 2016-05-23T09:26:01Z ***********************
09:26:01:WU01:FS01:0x18roject: 10475 (Run 0, Clone 112, Gen 198)
09:26:01:WU01:FS01:0x18:Unit: 0x00000113538b3dba540f491cbad393d7
09:26:01:WU01:FS01:0x18:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
09:26:01:WU01:FS01:0x18:Machine: 1
09:26:01:WU01:FS01:0x18:Reading tar file state.xml
09:26:02:WU01:FS01:0x18:Reading tar file system.xml
09:26:02:WU01:FS01:0x18:Reading tar file integrator.xml
09:26:02:WU01:FS01:0x18:Reading tar file core.xml
09:26:02:WU01:FS01:0x18igital signatures verified
09:26:02:WU01:FS01:0x18:Folding@home GPU core18
09:26:02:WU01:FS01:0x18:Version 0.0.4
09:26:04:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Mapping NT from 6 to 6 
09:26:04:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 0 out of 5000000 steps  (0%)
09:26:19:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 0 out of 5000000 steps (0%)
09:26:19:WU01:FS01:0x18:Temperature control disabled. Requirements: single Nvidia GPU, tmax must be < 110 and twait >= 900
09:27:50:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 50000 out of 5000000 steps  (1%)
09:28:12:FS00:Shutting core down
09:28:18:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Client no longer detected. Shutting down core 
09:28:18:WU00:FS00:0xa4:
09:28:18:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Folding@home Core Shutdown: CLIENT_DIED
09:28:18:WU00:FS00:FahCore returned: INTERRUPTED (102 = 0x66)
09:28:19:WU00:FS00:Starting
09:28:19:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Changed SMP threads from 6 to 7 this can cause some work units to fail
09:28:19:WU00:FS00:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Ronny/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/Core_a4.fah/FahCore_a4.exe -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 6616 -checkpoint 15 -np 7
09:28:19:WU00:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 836
09:28:19:WU00:FS00:Core PID:9864
09:28:19:WU00:FS00:FahCore 0xa4 started
09:28:19:WU00:FS00:0xa4:
09:28:19:WU00:FS00:0xa4:*------------------------------*
09:28:19:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Folding@Home Gromacs GB Core
09:28:19:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Version 2.27 (Dec. 15, 2010)
09:28:19:WU00:FS00:0xa4:
09:28:19:WU00:FS00:0xa4reparing to commence simulation
09:28:19:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Looking at optimizations...
09:28:19:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Files status OK
09:28:19:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Expanded 119597 -> 271752 (decompressed 227.2 percent)
09:28:19:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=119597 data_size=271752, decompressed_data_size=271752 diff=0
09:28:19:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Digital signature verified
09:28:19:WU00:FS00:0xa4:
09:28:19:WU00:FS00:0xa4roject: 6396 (Run 120, Clone 27, Gen 85)
09:28:19:WU00:FS00:0xa4:
09:28:19:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Assembly optimizations on if available.
09:28:19:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Entering M.D.
09:28:25:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Mapping NT from 7 to 7 
09:28:25:WU00:FS00:0xa4:mdrun returned 255
09:28:25:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Going to send back what have done -- stepsTotalG=5000000
09:28:25:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Work fraction=0.0000 steps=5000000.
09:28:29:WU00:FS00:0xa4:logfile size=0 infoLength=0 edr=0 trr=25
09:28:29:WU00:FS00:0xa4:logfile size: 0 info=0 bed=0 hdr=25
09:28:29:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Writing 641 bytes of core data to disk...
09:28:29:WU00:FS00:0xa4one: 129 -> 144 (compressed to 111.6 percent)
09:28:29:WU00:FS00:0xa4:  ... Done.
09:28:29:WU00:FS00:0xa4:
09:28:29:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Folding@home Core Shutdown: EARLY_UNIT_END
09:28:29:WARNING:WU00:FS00:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
09:28:29:WU00:FS00:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:6396 run:120 clone:27 gen:85 core:0xa4 unit:0x0000006f0002894b5462c9192580ae72
09:28:29:WU00:FS00:Uploading 656B to 155.247.166.219
09:28:29:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 155.247.166.219:8080
09:28:30:WU00:FS00:Upload complete
09:28:31:WU02:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:8080
09:28:31:WU00:FS00:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
09:28:31:WU00:FS00:Cleaning up
09:28:32:WU02:FS00:Assigned to work server 171.67.108.158
09:28:32:WU02:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: READY cpu:7 from 171.67.108.158
09:28:32:WU02:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.158:8080
09:28:35:WU02:FS00ownloading 806.86KiB
09:28:35:WU02:FS00ownload complete
09:28:35:WU02:FS00:Received Unit: id:02 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:9036 run:168 clone:0 gen:172 core:0xa4 unit:0x000000c4ab436c9e56982d3c143fc25f
09:28:35:WU02:FS00:Starting
09:28:35:WU02:FS00:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Ronny/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/Core_a4.fah/FahCore_a4.exe -dir 02 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 6616 -checkpoint 15 -np 7
09:28:35:WU02:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 10124
09:28:36:WU02:FS00:Core PID:5984
09:28:36:WU02:FS00:FahCore 0xa4 started
09:28:36:WU02:FS00:0xa4:
09:28:36:WU02:FS00:0xa4:*------------------------------*
09:28:36:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Folding@Home Gromacs GB Core
09:28:36:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Version 2.27 (Dec. 15, 2010)
09:28:36:WU02:FS00:0xa4:
09:28:36:WU02:FS00:0xa4reparing to commence simulation
09:28:36:WU02:FS00:0xa4:- Looking at optimizations...
09:28:36:WU02:FS00:0xa4:- Created dyn
09:28:36:WU02:FS00:0xa4:- Files status OK
09:28:36:WU02:FS00:0xa4:- Expanded 825713 -> 1403132 (decompressed 169.9 percent)
09:28:36:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=825713 data_size=1403132, decompressed_data_size=1403132 diff=0
09:28:36:WU02:FS00:0xa4:- Digital signature verified
09:28:36:WU02:FS00:0xa4:
09:28:36:WU02:FS00:0xa4roject: 9036 (Run 168, Clone 0, Gen 172)
09:28:36:WU02:FS00:0xa4:
09:28:36:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Assembly optimizations on if available.
09:28:36:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Entering M.D.
09:28:41:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 50000 out of 5000000 steps (1%)
09:28:42:Saving configuration to config.xml
09:28:42:<config>
09:28:42:  <!-- Slot Control -->
09:28:42:  <power v='FULL'/>
09:28:42:
09:28:42:  <!-- User Information -->
09:28:42:  <passkey v='********************************'/>
09:28:42:  <team v='70335'/>
09:28:42:  <user v='Ronny'/>
09:28:42:
09:28:42:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
09:28:42:  <slot id='0' type='CPU'/>
09:28:42:  <slot id='1' type='GPU'/>
09:28:42:</config>
09:28:42:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Mapping NT from 7 to 7 
09:28:42:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 0 out of 250000 steps  (0%)
09:29:53:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 2500 out of 250000 steps  (1%)
09:30:57:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 100000 out of 5000000 steps (2%)
09:31:05:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 5000 out of 250000 steps  (2%)
09:32:15:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 7500 out of 250000 steps  (3%)
09:33:20:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 150000 out of 5000000 steps (3%)
09:33:26:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 10000 out of 250000 steps  (4%)
09:33:47:Saving configuration to config.xml
09:33:47:<config>
09:33:47:  <!-- Network -->
09:33:47:  <proxy v=':8080'/>
09:33:47:
09:33:47:  <!-- Slot Control -->
09:33:47:  <power v='FULL'/>
09:33:47:
09:33:47:  <!-- User Information -->
09:33:47:  <passkey v='********************************'/>
09:33:47:  <team v='70335'/>
09:33:47:  <user v='Ronny'/>
09:33:47:
09:33:47:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
09:33:47:  <slot id='1' type='GPU'/>
09:33:47:</config>
09:33:47:FS00:Shutting core down
09:33:56:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Client no longer detected. Shutting down core 
09:33:56:WU02:FS00:0xa4:
09:33:56:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Folding@home Core Shutdown: CLIENT_DIED
09:33:56:WU02:FS00:FahCore returned: INTERRUPTED (102 = 0x66)
09:33:56:WARNING:WU02:Slot ID 0 no longer exists and there are no other matching slots, dumping
09:33:56:WU02:Sending unit results: id:02 state:SEND errorUMPED project:9036 run:168 clone:0 gen:172 core:0xa4 unit:0x000000c4ab436c9e56982d3c143fc25f
09:33:56:WU02:Connecting to 171.67.108.158:8080
09:33:57:WU02:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
09:33:57:WU02:Cleaning up
09:34:48:Saving configuration to config.xml
09:34:48:<config>
09:34:48:  <!-- Network -->
09:34:48:  <proxy v=':8080'/>
09:34:48:
09:34:48:  <!-- Slot Control -->
09:34:48:  <power v='FULL'/>
09:34:48:
09:34:48:  <!-- User Information -->
09:34:48:  <passkey v='********************************'/>
09:34:48:  <team v='70335'/>
09:34:48:  <user v='Ronny'/>
09:34:48:
09:34:48:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
09:34:48:  <slot id='1' type='GPU'/>
09:34:48:</config>
09:35:35:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 200000 out of 5000000 steps (4%)
09:37:49:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 250000 out of 5000000 steps (5%)
09:40:08:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 300000 out of 5000000 steps (6%)
09:42:23:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 350000 out of 5000000 steps (7%)
09:44:42:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 400000 out of 5000000 steps (8%)
09:46:57:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 450000 out of 5000000 steps (9%)
09:49:13:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 500000 out of 5000000 steps (10%)
09:51:32:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 550000 out of 5000000 steps (11%)
09:53:47:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 600000 out of 5000000 steps (12%)
09:56:06:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 650000 out of 5000000 steps (13%)
09:57:19:55:127.0.0.1:New Web connection
09:58:21:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 700000 out of 5000000 steps (14%)
10:00:36:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 750000 out of 5000000 steps (15%)
10:02:55:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 800000 out of 5000000 steps (16%)
10:05:10:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 850000 out of 5000000 steps (17%)
10:07:30:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 900000 out of 5000000 steps (18%)
10:09:44:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 950000 out of 5000000 steps (19%)
10:11:59:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 1000000 out of 5000000 steps (20%)
10:14:18:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 1050000 out of 5000000 steps (21%)
10:16:32:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 1100000 out of 5000000 steps (22%)
10:18:52:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 1150000 out of 5000000 steps (23%)
10:21:06:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 1200000 out of 5000000 steps (24%)
10:23:21:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 1250000 out of 5000000 steps (25%)
10:25:40:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 1300000 out of 5000000 steps (26%)
10:27:54:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 1350000 out of 5000000 steps (27%)
10:30:13:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 1400000 out of 5000000 steps (28%)
10:32:27:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 1450000 out of 5000000 steps (29%)
10:34:41:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 1500000 out of 5000000 steps (30%)
10:37:00:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 1550000 out of 5000000 steps (31%)
10:39:14:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 1600000 out of 5000000 steps (32%)
10:41:33:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 1650000 out of 5000000 steps (33%)
10:43:47:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 1700000 out of 5000000 steps (34%)
10:46:01:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 1750000 out of 5000000 steps (35%)
10:48:21:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 1800000 out of 5000000 steps (36%)
10:50:36:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 1850000 out of 5000000 steps (37%)
10:52:56:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 1900000 out of 5000000 steps (38%)
10:55:10:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 1950000 out of 5000000 steps (39%)
10:57:25:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 2000000 out of 5000000 steps (40%)
10:59:44:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 2050000 out of 5000000 steps (41%)
11:01:58:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 2100000 out of 5000000 steps (42%)
11:04:17:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 2150000 out of 5000000 steps (43%)
11:06:31:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 2200000 out of 5000000 steps (44%)
11:08:45:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 2250000 out of 5000000 steps (45%)
11:11:04:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 2300000 out of 5000000 steps (46%)
11:13:18:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 2350000 out of 5000000 steps (47%)
11:15:37:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 2400000 out of 5000000 steps (48%)
11:17:51:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 2450000 out of 5000000 steps (49%)
11:20:05:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 2500000 out of 5000000 steps (50%)
11:22:24:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 2550000 out of 5000000 steps (51%)
11:24:38:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 2600000 out of 5000000 steps (52%)
11:26:57:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 2650000 out of 5000000 steps (53%)
11:29:11:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 2700000 out of 5000000 steps (54%)
11:31:25:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 2750000 out of 5000000 steps (55%)
11:33:44:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 2800000 out of 5000000 steps (56%)
11:35:58:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 2850000 out of 5000000 steps (57%)
11:38:17:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 2900000 out of 5000000 steps (58%)
11:40:31:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 2950000 out of 5000000 steps (59%)
11:42:45:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 3000000 out of 5000000 steps (60%)
11:45:03:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 3050000 out of 5000000 steps (61%)
11:47:18:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 3100000 out of 5000000 steps (62%)
11:49:36:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 3150000 out of 5000000 steps (63%)
11:51:51:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 3200000 out of 5000000 steps (64%)
11:54:06:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 3250000 out of 5000000 steps (65%)
11:56:26:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 3300000 out of 5000000 steps (66%)
11:58:41:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 3350000 out of 5000000 steps (67%)
12:01:01:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 3400000 out of 5000000 steps (68%)
12:03:16:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 3450000 out of 5000000 steps (69%)
12:05:31:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 3500000 out of 5000000 steps (70%)
12:07:51:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 3550000 out of 5000000 steps (71%)
12:10:05:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 3600000 out of 5000000 steps (72%)
12:12:25:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 3650000 out of 5000000 steps (73%)
12:14:39:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 3700000 out of 5000000 steps (74%)
12:16:54:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 3750000 out of 5000000 steps (75%)
12:19:14:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 3800000 out of 5000000 steps (76%)
12:21:29:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 3850000 out of 5000000 steps (77%)
12:23:49:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 3900000 out of 5000000 steps (78%)
12:26:03:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 3950000 out of 5000000 steps (79%)
12:28:19:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 4000000 out of 5000000 steps (80%)
12:30:38:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 4050000 out of 5000000 steps (81%)
12:32:54:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 4100000 out of 5000000 steps (82%)
12:35:15:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 4150000 out of 5000000 steps (83%)
12:37:29:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 4200000 out of 5000000 steps (84%)
12:39:45:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 4250000 out of 5000000 steps (85%)
12:42:05:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 4300000 out of 5000000 steps (86%)
12:44:20:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 4350000 out of 5000000 steps (87%)
12:46:40:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 4400000 out of 5000000 steps (88%)
12:48:54:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 4450000 out of 5000000 steps (89%)
12:51:09:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 4500000 out of 5000000 steps (90%)
12:53:28:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 4550000 out of 5000000 steps (91%)
12:55:43:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 4600000 out of 5000000 steps (92%)
12:58:03:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 4650000 out of 5000000 steps (93%)
13:00:18:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 4700000 out of 5000000 steps (94%)
13:02:33:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 4750000 out of 5000000 steps (95%)
13:04:52:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 4800000 out of 5000000 steps (96%)
13:07:07:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 4850000 out of 5000000 steps (97%)
13:09:27:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 4900000 out of 5000000 steps (98%)
13:11:42:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 4950000 out of 5000000 steps (99%)
13:13:57:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 5000000 out of 5000000 steps (100%)
13:14:00:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:80
13:14:01:WU00:FS01:Assigned to work server 171.67.108.155
13:14:01:WU00:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: RUNNING gpu:0:GM204 [GeForce GTX 970] from 171.67.108.155
13:14:01:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.155:8080
13:14:01:WU01:FS01:0x18:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
13:14:02:WU01:FS01:0x18:Saving result file checkpointState.xml
13:14:02:WU01:FS01:0x18:Saving result file checkpt.crc
13:14:02:WU01:FS01:0x18:Saving result file log.txt
13:14:02:WU01:FS01:0x18:Saving result file positions.xtc
13:14:03:WU01:FS01:0x18:Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
13:14:03:WU01:FS01:FahCore returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
13:14:03:WU01:FS01:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:10475 run:0 clone:112 gen:198 core:0x18 unit:0x00000113538b3dba540f491cbad393d7
13:14:03:WU01:FS01:Uploading 6.25MiB to 140.163.4.234
13:14:03:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 140.163.4.234:8080
13:14:05:WU00:FS01ownloading 894.17KiB
13:14:05:WU00:FS01ownload complete
13:14:05:WU00:FS01:Received Unit: id:00 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:9661 run:0 clone:3 gen:196 core:0x18 unit:0x000000d9ab436c9b56de69ba87f4db0c
13:14:05:WU00:FS01:Starting
13:14:05:WU00:FS01:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Ronny/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_18.fah/FahCore_18.exe -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 6616 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia
13:14:05:WU00:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 8844
13:14:05:WU00:FS01:Core PID:9268
13:14:05:WU00:FS01:FahCore 0x18 started
13:14:06:WU00:FS01:0x18:*********************** Log Started 2016-05-23T13:14:05Z ***********************
13:14:06:WU00:FS01:0x18roject: 9661 (Run 0, Clone 3, Gen 196)
13:14:06:WU00:FS01:0x18:Unit: 0x000000d9ab436c9b56de69ba87f4db0c
13:14:06:WU00:FS01:0x18:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
13:14:06:WU00:FS01:0x18:Machine: 1
13:14:06:WU00:FS01:0x18:Reading tar file core.xml
13:14:06:WU00:FS01:0x18:Reading tar file integrator.xml
13:14:06:WU00:FS01:0x18:Reading tar file state.xml
13:14:06:WU00:FS01:0x18:Reading tar file system.xml
13:14:06:WU00:FS01:0x18igital signatures verified
13:14:06:WU00:FS01:0x18:Folding@home GPU core18
13:14:06:WU00:FS01:0x18:Version 0.0.4
13:14:09:WU01:FS01:Upload 20.01%
13:14:13:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 0 out of 2000000 steps (0%)
13:14:13:WU00:FS01:0x18:Temperature control disabled. Requirements: single Nvidia GPU, tmax must be < 110 and twait >= 900
13:14:15:WU01:FS01:Upload 42.02%
13:14:21:WU01:FS01:Upload 63.04%
13:14:27:WU01:FS01:Upload 84.05%
13:14:38:WU01:FS01:Upload complete
13:14:38:WU01:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
13:14:38:WU01:FS01:Final credit estimate, 46179.00 points
13:14:38:WU01:FS01:Cleaning up
13:14:45:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 20000 out of 2000000 steps (1%)
13:15:16:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 40000 out of 2000000 steps (2%)
13:15:46:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 60000 out of 2000000 steps (3%)
13:16:17:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 80000 out of 2000000 steps (4%)
13:16:47:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 100000 out of 2000000 steps (5%)
13:17:20:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 120000 out of 2000000 steps (6%)
13:17:51:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 140000 out of 2000000 steps (7%)
13:18:21:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 160000 out of 2000000 steps (8%)
13:18:52:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 180000 out of 2000000 steps (9%)
13:19:22:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 200000 out of 2000000 steps (10%)
13:19:55:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 220000 out of 2000000 steps (11%)
13:20:26:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 240000 out of 2000000 steps (12%)
13:20:56:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 260000 out of 2000000 steps (13%)
13:21:27:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 280000 out of 2000000 steps (14%)
13:21:57:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 300000 out of 2000000 steps (15%)
13:22:30:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 320000 out of 2000000 steps (16%)
13:23:01:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 340000 out of 2000000 steps (17%)
13:23:31:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 360000 out of 2000000 steps (18%)
13:24:02:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 380000 out of 2000000 steps (19%)
13:24:32:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 400000 out of 2000000 steps (20%)
13:25:05:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 420000 out of 2000000 steps (21%)
13:25:36:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 440000 out of 2000000 steps (22%)
13:26:06:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 460000 out of 2000000 steps (23%)
13:26:37:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 480000 out of 2000000 steps (24%)
13:27:07:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 500000 out of 2000000 steps (25%)
13:27:40:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 520000 out of 2000000 steps (26%)
13:28:11:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 540000 out of 2000000 steps (27%)
13:28:41:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 560000 out of 2000000 steps (28%)
13:29:11:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 580000 out of 2000000 steps (29%)
13:29:42:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 600000 out of 2000000 steps (30%)
13:30:15:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 620000 out of 2000000 steps (31%)
13:30:45:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 640000 out of 2000000 steps (32%)
13:31:16:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 660000 out of 2000000 steps (33%)
13:31:47:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 680000 out of 2000000 steps (34%)
13:32:17:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 700000 out of 2000000 steps (35%)
13:32:50:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 720000 out of 2000000 steps (36%)
13:33:21:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 740000 out of 2000000 steps (37%)
13:33:51:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 760000 out of 2000000 steps (38%)
13:34:22:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 780000 out of 2000000 steps (39%)
13:34:52:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 800000 out of 2000000 steps (40%)
13:35:25:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 820000 out of 2000000 steps (41%)
13:35:56:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 840000 out of 2000000 steps (42%)
13:36:26:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 860000 out of 2000000 steps (43%)
13:36:57:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 880000 out of 2000000 steps (44%)
13:37:28:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 900000 out of 2000000 steps (45%)
13:38:01:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 920000 out of 2000000 steps (46%)
13:38:31:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 940000 out of 2000000 steps (47%)
13:39:02:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 960000 out of 2000000 steps (48%)
13:39:32:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 980000 out of 2000000 steps (49%)
13:40:03:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1000000 out of 2000000 steps (50%)
13:40:36:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1020000 out of 2000000 steps (51%)
13:41:06:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1040000 out of 2000000 steps (52%)
13:41:37:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1060000 out of 2000000 steps (53%)
13:42:07:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1080000 out of 2000000 steps (54%)
13:42:38:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1100000 out of 2000000 steps (55%)
13:43:10:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1120000 out of 2000000 steps (56%)
13:43:41:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1140000 out of 2000000 steps (57%)
13:44:11:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1160000 out of 2000000 steps (58%)
13:44:41:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1180000 out of 2000000 steps (59%)
13:45:12:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1200000 out of 2000000 steps (60%)
13:45:44:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1220000 out of 2000000 steps (61%)
13:46:15:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1240000 out of 2000000 steps (62%)
13:46:45:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1260000 out of 2000000 steps (63%)
13:47:15:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1280000 out of 2000000 steps (64%)
13:47:46:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1300000 out of 2000000 steps (65%)
13:48:18:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1320000 out of 2000000 steps (66%)
13:48:49:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1340000 out of 2000000 steps (67%)
13:49:19:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1360000 out of 2000000 steps (68%)
13:49:49:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1380000 out of 2000000 steps (69%)
13:50:20:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1400000 out of 2000000 steps (70%)
13:50:52:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1420000 out of 2000000 steps (71%)
13:51:23:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1440000 out of 2000000 steps (72%)
13:51:53:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1460000 out of 2000000 steps (73%)
13:52:23:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1480000 out of 2000000 steps (74%)
13:52:54:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1500000 out of 2000000 steps (75%)
13:53:26:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1520000 out of 2000000 steps (76%)
13:53:57:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1540000 out of 2000000 steps (77%)
13:54:27:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1560000 out of 2000000 steps (78%)
13:54:57:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1580000 out of 2000000 steps (79%)
13:55:28:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1600000 out of 2000000 steps (80%)
13:56:00:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1620000 out of 2000000 steps (81%)
13:56:31:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1640000 out of 2000000 steps (82%)
13:57:01:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1660000 out of 2000000 steps (83%)
13:57:31:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1680000 out of 2000000 steps (84%)
13:58:02:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1700000 out of 2000000 steps (85%)
13:58:35:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1720000 out of 2000000 steps (86%)
13:59:05:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1740000 out of 2000000 steps (87%)
13:59:35:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1760000 out of 2000000 steps (88%)
14:00:05:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1780000 out of 2000000 steps (89%)
14:00:36:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1800000 out of 2000000 steps (90%)
14:01:08:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1820000 out of 2000000 steps (91%)
14:01:39:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1840000 out of 2000000 steps (92%)
14:02:09:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1860000 out of 2000000 steps (93%)
14:02:39:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1880000 out of 2000000 steps (94%)
14:03:10:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1900000 out of 2000000 steps (95%)
14:03:42:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1920000 out of 2000000 steps (96%)
14:04:13:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1940000 out of 2000000 steps (97%)
14:04:43:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1960000 out of 2000000 steps (98%)
14:05:13:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1980000 out of 2000000 steps (99%)
14:05:43:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 2000000 out of 2000000 steps (100%)
14:05:46:WU00:FS01:0x18:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
14:05:46:WU00:FS01:0x18:Saving result file checkpointState.xml
14:05:46:WU00:FS01:0x18:Saving result file checkpt.crc
14:05:46:WU00:FS01:0x18:Saving result file log.txt
14:05:46:WU00:FS01:0x18:Saving result file positions.xtc
14:05:47:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:80
14:05:47:WU00:FS01:0x18:Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
14:05:47:WU00:FS01:FahCore returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
14:05:47:WU00:FS01:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:9661 run:0 clone:3 gen:196 core:0x18 unit:0x000000d9ab436c9b56de69ba87f4db0c
14:05:47:WU00:FS01:Uploading 1.75MiB to 171.67.108.155
14:05:47:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.155:8080
14:05:48:WU01:FS01:Assigned to work server 140.163.4.245
14:05:48:WU01:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: READY gpu:0:GM204 [GeForce GTX 970] from 140.163.4.245
14:05:48:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 140.163.4.245:8080
14:05:53:WU00:FS01:Upload 71.38%
14:05:54:WU01:FS01ownloading 5.13MiB
14:05:57:WU01:FS01ownload complete
14:05:57:WU01:FS01:Received Unit: id:01 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:10495 run:5 clone:35 gen:47 core:0x21 unit:0x0000003a8ca304f556ba632bd7245f2b
14:05:57:WU01:FS01ownloading core from http://web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_21.fah
14:05:57:WU01:FS01:Connecting to web.stanford.edu:80
14:05:57:WU00:FS01:Upload complete
14:05:57:WU00:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
14:05:57:WU00:FS01:Final credit estimate, 10147.00 points
14:05:57:WU00:FS01:Cleaning up
14:05:59:WU01:FS01:FahCore 21: Downloading 3.47MiB
14:06:05:WU01:FS01:FahCore 21: 59.39%
14:06:08:WU01:FS01:FahCore 21: Download complete
14:06:09:WU01:FS01:Valid core signature
14:06:09:WU01:FS01:Unpacked 11.81MiB to cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_21.fah/FahCore_21.exe
14:06:09:WU01:FS01:Starting
14:06:09:WU01:FS01:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Ronny/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_21.fah/FahCore_21.exe -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 6616 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia
14:06:09:WU01:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 848
14:06:09:WU01:FS01:Core PID:5800
14:06:09:WU01:FS01:FahCore 0x21 started
14:06:09:WU01:FS01:0x21:*********************** Log Started 2016-05-23T14:06:09Z ***********************
14:06:09:WU01:FS01:0x21roject: 10495 (Run 5, Clone 35, Gen 47)
14:06:09:WU01:FS01:0x21:Unit: 0x0000003a8ca304f556ba632bd7245f2b
14:06:09:WU01:FS01:0x21:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
14:06:09:WU01:FS01:0x21:Machine: 1
14:06:09:WU01:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file core.xml
14:06:09:WU01:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file system.xml
14:06:09:WU01:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file integrator.xml
14:06:09:WU01:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file state.xml
14:06:10:WU01:FS01:0x21igital signatures verified
14:06:10:WU01:FS01:0x21:Folding@home GPU Core21 Folding@home Core
14:06:10:WU01:FS01:0x21:Version 0.0.17
14:06:17:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 0 out of 5000000 steps (0%)
14:06:17:WU01:FS01:0x21:Temperature control disabled. Requirements: single Nvidia GPU, tmax must be < 110 and twait >= 900
14:08:34:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 50000 out of 5000000 steps (1%)
14:10:51:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 100000 out of 5000000 steps (2%)
14:13:08:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 150000 out of 5000000 steps (3%)
14:15:25:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 200000 out of 5000000 steps (4%)
14:17:42:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 250000 out of 5000000 steps (5%)
14:20:01:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 300000 out of 5000000 steps (6%)
14:22:18:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 350000 out of 5000000 steps (7%)
14:24:36:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 400000 out of 5000000 steps (8%)
14:26:53:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 450000 out of 5000000 steps (9%)
14:29:10:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 500000 out of 5000000 steps (10%)
14:31:29:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 550000 out of 5000000 steps (11%)
14:33:46:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 600000 out of 5000000 steps (12%)
14:36:04:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 650000 out of 5000000 steps (13%)
14:38:21:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 700000 out of 5000000 steps (14%)
14:40:38:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 750000 out of 5000000 steps (15%)
14:42:57:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 800000 out of 5000000 steps (16%)
14:45:14:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 850000 out of 5000000 steps (17%)
14:47:31:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 900000 out of 5000000 steps (18%)
14:49:48:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 950000 out of 5000000 steps (19%)
14:52:06:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1000000 out of 5000000 steps (20%)
14:54:25:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1050000 out of 5000000 steps (21%)
14:56:42:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1100000 out of 5000000 steps (22%)
14:58:59:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1150000 out of 5000000 steps (23%)
15:01:16:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1200000 out of 5000000 steps (24%)
15:03:33:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1250000 out of 5000000 steps (25%)
15:05:52:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1300000 out of 5000000 steps (26%)
15:08:09:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1350000 out of 5000000 steps (27%)
15:10:26:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1400000 out of 5000000 steps (28%)
15:12:43:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1450000 out of 5000000 steps (29%)
15:15:00:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1500000 out of 5000000 steps (30%)
15:17:18:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1550000 out of 5000000 steps (31%)
15:19:36:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1600000 out of 5000000 steps (32%)
15:21:52:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1650000 out of 5000000 steps (33%)
15:24:09:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1700000 out of 5000000 steps (34%)
******************************* Date: 2016-05-23 *******************************
15:26:26:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1750000 out of 5000000 steps (35%)
15:28:45:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1800000 out of 5000000 steps (36%)
15:31:02:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1850000 out of 5000000 steps (37%)
15:33:19:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1900000 out of 5000000 steps (38%)
15:35:36:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1950000 out of 5000000 steps (39%)
15:37:53:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2000000 out of 5000000 steps (40%)
15:40:11:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2050000 out of 5000000 steps (41%)
15:42:28:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2100000 out of 5000000 steps (42%)
15:44:46:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2150000 out of 5000000 steps (43%)
15:47:02:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2200000 out of 5000000 steps (44%)
15:49:20:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2250000 out of 5000000 steps (45%)
15:51:38:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2300000 out of 5000000 steps (46%)
15:53:55:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2350000 out of 5000000 steps (47%)
15:56:13:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2400000 out of 5000000 steps (48%)
15:58:30:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2450000 out of 5000000 steps (49%)
16:00:47:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2500000 out of 5000000 steps (50%)
16:03:06:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2550000 out of 5000000 steps (51%)
16:05:23:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2600000 out of 5000000 steps (52%)
16:07:40:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2650000 out of 5000000 steps (53%)
16:09:58:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2700000 out of 5000000 steps (54%)
16:12:15:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2750000 out of 5000000 steps (55%)
16:14:34:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2800000 out of 5000000 steps (56%)
16:16:51:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2850000 out of 5000000 steps (57%)
16:19:08:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2900000 out of 5000000 steps (58%)
16:21:25:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2950000 out of 5000000 steps (59%)
16:23:42:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3000000 out of 5000000 steps (60%)
16:26:02:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3050000 out of 5000000 steps (61%)
16:28:19:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3100000 out of 5000000 steps (62%)
16:30:36:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3150000 out of 5000000 steps (63%)
16:32:53:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3200000 out of 5000000 steps (64%)
16:35:10:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3250000 out of 5000000 steps (65%)
16:37:29:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3300000 out of 5000000 steps (66%)
16:39:46:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3350000 out of 5000000 steps (67%)
16:42:04:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3400000 out of 5000000 steps (68%)
16:44:21:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3450000 out of 5000000 steps (69%)
16:46:38:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3500000 out of 5000000 steps (70%)
16:48:57:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3550000 out of 5000000 steps (71%)
16:51:14:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3600000 out of 5000000 steps (72%)
16:53:31:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3650000 out of 5000000 steps (73%)
16:55:48:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3700000 out of 5000000 steps (74%)
16:58:05:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3750000 out of 5000000 steps (75%)
17:00:24:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3800000 out of 5000000 steps (76%)
17:02:42:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3850000 out of 5000000 steps (77%)
17:04:59:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3900000 out of 5000000 steps (78%)
17:07:16:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3950000 out of 5000000 steps (79%)
17:09:34:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4000000 out of 5000000 steps (80%)
17:11:53:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4050000 out of 5000000 steps (81%)
17:14:10:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4100000 out of 5000000 steps (82%)
17:16:27:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4150000 out of 5000000 steps (83%)
17:18:45:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4200000 out of 5000000 steps (84%)
17:21:02:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4250000 out of 5000000 steps (85%)
17:23:21:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4300000 out of 5000000 steps (86%)
17:25:38:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4350000 out of 5000000 steps (87%)
17:27:55:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4400000 out of 5000000 steps (88%)
17:30:12:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4450000 out of 5000000 steps (89%)
17:32:29:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4500000 out of 5000000 steps (90%)
17:34:48:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4550000 out of 5000000 steps (91%)
17:37:05:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4600000 out of 5000000 steps (92%)
17:39:23:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4650000 out of 5000000 steps (93%)
17:41:39:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4700000 out of 5000000 steps (94%)
17:43:56:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4750000 out of 5000000 steps (95%)
17:46:15:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4800000 out of 5000000 steps (96%)
17:48:32:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4850000 out of 5000000 steps (97%)
17:50:49:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4900000 out of 5000000 steps (98%)
17:53:06:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4950000 out of 5000000 steps (99%)
17:53:09:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:80
17:53:10:WU00:FS01:Assigned to work server 140.163.4.235
17:53:10:WU00:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: RUNNING gpu:0:GM204 [GeForce GTX 970] from 140.163.4.235
17:53:10:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 140.163.4.235:8080
17:53:13:WU00:FS01ownloading 4.96MiB
17:53:15:WU00:FS01ownload complete
17:53:15:WU00:FS01:Received Unit: id:00 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:10486 run:0 clone:305 gen:260 core:0x18 unit:0x0000013f538b3dbb54aed1b56e8b9f73
17:55:23:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 5000000 out of 5000000 steps (100%)
17:55:25:WU01:FS01:0x21:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
17:55:25:WU01:FS01:0x21:Saving result file checkpointState.xml
17:55:26:WU01:FS01:0x21:Saving result file checkpt.crc
17:55:26:WU01:FS01:0x21:Saving result file log.txt
17:55:26:WU01:FS01:0x21:Saving result file positions.xtc
17:55:27:WU01:FS01:0x21:Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
17:55:27:WU01:FS01:FahCore returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
17:55:27:WU01:FS01:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:10495 run:5 clone:35 gen:47 core:0x21 unit:0x0000003a8ca304f556ba632bd7245f2b
17:55:27:WU01:FS01:Uploading 8.76MiB to 140.163.4.245
17:55:27:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 140.163.4.245:8080
17:55:27:WU00:FS01:Starting
17:55:27:WU00:FS01:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Ronny/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_18.fah/FahCore_18.exe -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 6616 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia
17:55:27:WU00:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 9616
17:55:27:WU00:FS01:Core PID:1816
17:55:27:WU00:FS01:FahCore 0x18 started
17:55:28:WU00:FS01:0x18:*********************** Log Started 2016-05-23T17:55:27Z ***********************
17:55:28:WU00:FS01:0x18roject: 10486 (Run 0, Clone 305, Gen 260)
17:55:28:WU00:FS01:0x18:Unit: 0x0000013f538b3dbb54aed1b56e8b9f73
17:55:28:WU00:FS01:0x18:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
17:55:28:WU00:FS01:0x18:Machine: 1
17:55:28:WU00:FS01:0x18:Reading tar file state.xml
17:55:28:WU00:FS01:0x18:Reading tar file system.xml
17:55:28:WU00:FS01:0x18:Reading tar file integrator.xml
17:55:28:WU00:FS01:0x18:Reading tar file core.xml
17:55:28:WU00:FS01:0x18igital signatures verified
17:55:28:WU00:FS01:0x18:Folding@home GPU core18
17:55:28:WU00:FS01:0x18:Version 0.0.4
17:55:33:WU01:FS01:Upload 15.70%
17:55:39:WU01:FS01:Upload 30.68%
17:55:45:WU01:FS01:Upload 45.66%
17:55:51:WU01:FS01:Upload 60.64%
17:55:52:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 0 out of 5000000 steps (0%)
17:55:52:WU00:FS01:0x18:Temperature control disabled. Requirements: single Nvidia GPU, tmax must be < 110 and twait >= 900
17:55:57:WU01:FS01:Upload 75.62%
17:56:03:WU01:FS01:Upload 90.60%
17:56:07:WU01:FS01:Upload complete
17:56:07:WU01:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
17:56:07:WU01:FS01:Final credit estimate, 54090.00 points
17:56:07:WU01:FS01:Cleaning up
18:00:33:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 50000 out of 5000000 steps (1%)
18:05:06:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 100000 out of 5000000 steps (2%)
18:09:49:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 150000 out of 5000000 steps (3%)
18:14:22:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 200000 out of 5000000 steps (4%)
18:18:55:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 250000 out of 5000000 steps (5%)
18:23:38:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 300000 out of 5000000 steps (6%)
18:28:11:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 350000 out of 5000000 steps (7%)
18:32:54:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 400000 out of 5000000 steps (8%)
18:37:27:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 450000 out of 5000000 steps (9%)
18:42:00:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 500000 out of 5000000 steps (10%)
18:46:43:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 550000 out of 5000000 steps (11%)
18:51:16:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 600000 out of 5000000 steps (12%)
18:55:59:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 650000 out of 5000000 steps (13%)
19:00:32:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 700000 out of 5000000 steps (14%)
19:05:05:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 750000 out of 5000000 steps (15%)
19:09:49:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 800000 out of 5000000 steps (16%)
19:14:22:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 850000 out of 5000000 steps (17%)
19:19:05:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 900000 out of 5000000 steps (18%)
19:23:38:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 950000 out of 5000000 steps (19%)
19:28:11:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1000000 out of 5000000 steps (20%)
19:32:54:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1050000 out of 5000000 steps (21%)
19:37:27:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1100000 out of 5000000 steps (22%)
19:42:10:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1150000 out of 5000000 steps (23%)
19:46:43:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1200000 out of 5000000 steps (24%)
19:51:16:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1250000 out of 5000000 steps (25%)
19:55:59:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1300000 out of 5000000 steps (26%)
20:00:32:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1350000 out of 5000000 steps (27%)
20:05:14:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1400000 out of 5000000 steps (28%)
20:09:47:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1450000 out of 5000000 steps (29%)
20:14:20:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1500000 out of 5000000 steps (30%)
20:19:03:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1550000 out of 5000000 steps (31%)
20:23:36:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1600000 out of 5000000 steps (32%)
20:28:19:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1650000 out of 5000000 steps (33%)
20:32:52:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1700000 out of 5000000 steps (34%)
20:37:25:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1750000 out of 5000000 steps (35%)
20:42:08:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1800000 out of 5000000 steps (36%)
20:46:41:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1850000 out of 5000000 steps (37%)
20:51:24:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1900000 out of 5000000 steps (38%)
20:55:57:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1950000 out of 5000000 steps (39%)
21:00:30:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 2000000 out of 5000000 steps (40%)
21:05:13:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 2050000 out of 5000000 steps (41%)
21:09:47:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 2100000 out of 5000000 steps (42%)
21:14:30:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 2150000 out of 5000000 steps (43%)
21:19:03:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 2200000 out of 5000000 steps (44%)
21:23:36:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 2250000 out of 5000000 steps (45%)
******************************* Date: 2016-05-23 *******************************
21:28:19:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 2300000 out of 5000000 steps (46%)
21:32:52:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 2350000 out of 5000000 steps (47%)
21:37:35:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 2400000 out of 5000000 steps (48%)
21:42:08:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 2450000 out of 5000000 steps (49%)
21:46:41:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 2500000 out of 5000000 steps (50%)
21:51:24:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 2550000 out of 5000000 steps (51%)
21:55:57:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 2600000 out of 5000000 steps (52%)
22:00:40:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 2650000 out of 5000000 steps (53%)
22:05:13:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 2700000 out of 5000000 steps (54%)
22:09:46:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 2750000 out of 5000000 steps (55%)
22:14:29:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 2800000 out of 5000000 steps (56%)
22:19:03:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 2850000 out of 5000000 steps (57%)
22:23:45:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 2900000 out of 5000000 steps (58%)
22:28:18:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 2950000 out of 5000000 steps (59%)
22:32:51:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 3000000 out of 5000000 steps (60%)
22:37:34:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 3050000 out of 5000000 steps (61%)
22:42:07:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 3100000 out of 5000000 steps (62%)
22:46:50:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 3150000 out of 5000000 steps (63%)
22:51:23:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 3200000 out of 5000000 steps (64%)
22:55:56:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 3250000 out of 5000000 steps (65%)
23:00:39:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 3300000 out of 5000000 steps (66%)
23:05:12:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 3350000 out of 5000000 steps (67%)
23:09:55:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 3400000 out of 5000000 steps (68%)
23:14:27:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 3450000 out of 5000000 steps (69%)
23:19:00:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 3500000 out of 5000000 steps (70%)
23:23:43:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 3550000 out of 5000000 steps (71%)
23:28:16:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 3600000 out of 5000000 steps (72%)
23:32:59:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 3650000 out of 5000000 steps (73%)
23:37:32:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 3700000 out of 5000000 steps (74%)
23:42:05:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 3750000 out of 5000000 steps (75%)
23:46:48:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 3800000 out of 5000000 steps (76%)
23:51:21:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 3850000 out of 5000000 steps (77%)
23:56:04:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 3900000 out of 5000000 steps (78%)
00:00:37:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 3950000 out of 5000000 steps (79%)
00:05:10:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 4000000 out of 5000000 steps (80%)
00:09:53:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 4050000 out of 5000000 steps (81%)
00:14:26:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 4100000 out of 5000000 steps (82%)
00:19:09:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 4150000 out of 5000000 steps (83%)
00:23:42:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 4200000 out of 5000000 steps (84%)
00:28:15:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 4250000 out of 5000000 steps (85%)
00:32:58:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 4300000 out of 5000000 steps (86%)
00:37:31:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 4350000 out of 5000000 steps (87%)
00:42:14:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 4400000 out of 5000000 steps (88%)
00:46:47:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 4450000 out of 5000000 steps (89%)
00:51:20:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 4500000 out of 5000000 steps (90%)
00:56:04:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 4550000 out of 5000000 steps (91%)
01:00:37:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 4600000 out of 5000000 steps (92%)
01:05:19:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 4650000 out of 5000000 steps (93%)
01:09:52:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 4700000 out of 5000000 steps (94%)
01:14:25:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 4750000 out of 5000000 steps (95%)
01:19:08:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 4800000 out of 5000000 steps (96%)
01:23:41:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 4850000 out of 5000000 steps (97%)
01:28:24:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 4900000 out of 5000000 steps (98%)
01:32:57:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 4950000 out of 5000000 steps (99%)
01:37:30:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 5000000 out of 5000000 steps (100%)
01:37:33:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:80
01:37:35:WU01:FS01:Assigned to work server 171.67.108.144
01:37:35:WU01:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: RUNNING gpu:0:GM204 [GeForce GTX 970] from 171.67.108.144
01:37:35:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.144:8080
01:37:38:WU01:FS01ownloading 35.14MiB
01:37:40:WU00:FS01:0x18:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
01:37:40:WU00:FS01:0x18:Saving result file checkpointState.xml
01:37:42:WU00:FS01:0x18:Saving result file checkpt.crc
01:37:42:WU00:FS01:0x18:Saving result file log.txt
01:37:42:WU00:FS01:0x18:Saving result file positions.xtc
01:37:43:WU00:FS01:0x18:Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
01:37:43:WU00:FS01:FahCore returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
01:37:43:WU00:FS01:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:10486 run:0 clone:305 gen:260 core:0x18 unit:0x0000013f538b3dbb54aed1b56e8b9f73
01:37:43:WU00:FS01:Uploading 13.10MiB to 140.163.4.235
01:37:43:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 140.163.4.235:8080
01:37:44:WU01:FS01ownload 25.79%
01:37:50:WU01:FS01ownload 92.14%
01:37:50:WU00:FS01:Upload 3.34%
01:37:50:WU01:FS01ownload complete
01:37:50:WU01:FS01:Received Unit: id:01 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:13103 run:3 clone:59 gen:72 core:0x21 unit:0x00000029ab436c9056b225052a184a95
01:37:50:WU01:FS01:Starting
01:37:50:WU01:FS01:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Ronny/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_21.fah/FahCore_21.exe -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 6616 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia
01:37:50:WU01:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 6060
01:37:51:WU01:FS01:Core PID:5116
01:37:51:WU01:FS01:FahCore 0x21 started
01:37:51:WU01:FS01:0x21:*********************** Log Started 2016-05-24T01:37:51Z ***********************
01:37:51:WU01:FS01:0x21roject: 13103 (Run 3, Clone 59, Gen 72)
01:37:51:WU01:FS01:0x21:Unit: 0x00000029ab436c9056b225052a184a95
01:37:51:WU01:FS01:0x21:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
01:37:51:WU01:FS01:0x21:Machine: 1
01:37:51:WU01:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file core.xml
01:37:51:WU01:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file integrator.xml
01:37:51:WU01:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file state.xml
01:37:51:WU01:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file system.xml
01:37:51:WU01:FS01:0x21igital signatures verified
01:37:51:WU01:FS01:0x21:Folding@home GPU Core21 Folding@home Core
01:37:51:WU01:FS01:0x21:Version 0.0.17
01:37:56:WU00:FS01:Upload 12.88%
01:38:01:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 0 out of 2000000 steps (0%)
01:38:01:WU01:FS01:0x21:Temperature control disabled. Requirements: single Nvidia GPU, tmax must be < 110 and twait >= 900
01:38:02:WU00:FS01:Upload 23.38%
01:38:08:WU00:FS01:Upload 33.39%
01:38:14:WU00:FS01:Upload 43.89%
01:38:20:WU00:FS01:Upload 53.91%
01:38:26:WU00:FS01:Upload 63.92%
01:38:32:WU00:FS01:Upload 73.94%
01:38:38:WU00:FS01:Upload 83.96%
01:38:44:WU00:FS01:Upload 93.98%
01:39:01:WU00:FS01:Upload complete
01:39:01:WU00:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
01:39:01:WU00:FS01:Final credit estimate, 98006.00 points
01:39:01:WU00:FS01:Cleaning up
01:40:06:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 20000 out of 2000000 steps (1%)
01:42:12:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 40000 out of 2000000 steps (2%)
01:44:19:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 60000 out of 2000000 steps (3%)
01:46:24:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 80000 out of 2000000 steps (4%)
01:48:32:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 100000 out of 2000000 steps (5%)
01:50:37:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 120000 out of 2000000 steps (6%)
01:52:44:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 140000 out of 2000000 steps (7%)
01:54:50:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 160000 out of 2000000 steps (8%)
01:56:57:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 180000 out of 2000000 steps (9%)
01:59:03:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 200000 out of 2000000 steps (10%)
02:01:10:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 220000 out of 2000000 steps (11%)
02:03:15:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 240000 out of 2000000 steps (12%)
02:05:23:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 260000 out of 2000000 steps (13%)
02:07:28:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 280000 out of 2000000 steps (14%)
02:09:35:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 300000 out of 2000000 steps (15%)
02:11:41:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 320000 out of 2000000 steps (16%)
02:13:48:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 340000 out of 2000000 steps (17%)
02:15:53:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 360000 out of 2000000 steps (18%)
02:18:01:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 380000 out of 2000000 steps (19%)
02:20:06:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 400000 out of 2000000 steps (20%)
02:22:13:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 420000 out of 2000000 steps (21%)
02:24:19:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 440000 out of 2000000 steps (22%)
02:26:26:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 460000 out of 2000000 steps (23%)
02:28:32:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 480000 out of 2000000 steps (24%)
02:30:39:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 500000 out of 2000000 steps (25%)
02:32:45:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 520000 out of 2000000 steps (26%)
02:34:52:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 540000 out of 2000000 steps (27%)
02:36:58:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 560000 out of 2000000 steps (28%)
02:39:05:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 580000 out of 2000000 steps (29%)
02:41:11:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 600000 out of 2000000 steps (30%)
02:43:18:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 620000 out of 2000000 steps (31%)
02:45:23:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 640000 out of 2000000 steps (32%)
02:47:31:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 660000 out of 2000000 steps (33%)
02:49:36:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 680000 out of 2000000 steps (34%)
02:51:44:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 700000 out of 2000000 steps (35%)
02:53:49:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 720000 out of 2000000 steps (36%)
02:55:57:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 740000 out of 2000000 steps (37%)
02:58:02:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 760000 out of 2000000 steps (38%)
03:00:09:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 780000 out of 2000000 steps (39%)
03:02:15:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 800000 out of 2000000 steps (40%)
03:04:22:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 820000 out of 2000000 steps (41%)
03:06:27:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 840000 out of 2000000 steps (42%)
03:08:35:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 860000 out of 2000000 steps (43%)
03:10:40:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 880000 out of 2000000 steps (44%)
03:12:47:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 900000 out of 2000000 steps (45%)
03:14:53:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 920000 out of 2000000 steps (46%)
03:17:00:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 940000 out of 2000000 steps (47%)
03:19:05:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 960000 out of 2000000 steps (48%)
03:21:13:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 980000 out of 2000000 steps (49%)
03:23:18:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1000000 out of 2000000 steps (50%)
03:25:25:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1020000 out of 2000000 steps (51%)
03:27:31:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1040000 out of 2000000 steps (52%)
******************************* Date: 2016-05-24 *******************************
03:29:38:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1060000 out of 2000000 steps (53%)
03:31:43:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1080000 out of 2000000 steps (54%)
03:33:50:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1100000 out of 2000000 steps (55%)
03:35:56:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1120000 out of 2000000 steps (56%)
03:38:03:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1140000 out of 2000000 steps (57%)
03:40:09:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1160000 out of 2000000 steps (58%)
03:42:16:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1180000 out of 2000000 steps (59%)
03:44:21:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1200000 out of 2000000 steps (60%)
03:46:28:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1220000 out of 2000000 steps (61%)
03:48:34:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1240000 out of 2000000 steps (62%)
03:50:41:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1260000 out of 2000000 steps (63%)
03:52:46:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1280000 out of 2000000 steps (64%)
03:54:54:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1300000 out of 2000000 steps (65%)
03:56:59:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1320000 out of 2000000 steps (66%)
03:59:06:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1340000 out of 2000000 steps (67%)
04:01:12:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1360000 out of 2000000 steps (68%)
04:03:19:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1380000 out of 2000000 steps (69%)
04:05:24:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1400000 out of 2000000 steps (70%)
04:07:32:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1420000 out of 2000000 steps (71%)
04:09:37:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1440000 out of 2000000 steps (72%)
04:11:44:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1460000 out of 2000000 steps (73%)
04:13:49:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1480000 out of 2000000 steps (74%)
04:15:57:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1500000 out of 2000000 steps (75%)
04:18:02:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1520000 out of 2000000 steps (76%)
04:20:09:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1540000 out of 2000000 steps (77%)
04:22:15:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1560000 out of 2000000 steps (78%)
04:24:22:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1580000 out of 2000000 steps (79%)
04:26:27:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1600000 out of 2000000 steps (80%)
04:28:35:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1620000 out of 2000000 steps (81%)
04:30:40:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1640000 out of 2000000 steps (82%)
04:32:47:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1660000 out of 2000000 steps (83%)
04:34:53:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1680000 out of 2000000 steps (84%)
04:37:00:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1700000 out of 2000000 steps (85%)
04:39:06:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1720000 out of 2000000 steps (86%)
04:41:13:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1740000 out of 2000000 steps (87%)
04:43:18:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1760000 out of 2000000 steps (88%)
04:45:26:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1780000 out of 2000000 steps (89%)
04:47:31:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1800000 out of 2000000 steps (90%)
04:49:39:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1820000 out of 2000000 steps (91%)
04:51:44:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1840000 out of 2000000 steps (92%)
04:53:52:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1860000 out of 2000000 steps (93%)
04:55:58:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1880000 out of 2000000 steps (94%)
04:58:05:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1900000 out of 2000000 steps (95%)
05:00:11:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1920000 out of 2000000 steps (96%)
05:02:19:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1940000 out of 2000000 steps (97%)
05:04:25:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1960000 out of 2000000 steps (98%)
05:06:33:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1980000 out of 2000000 steps (99%)
05:06:36:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:80
05:06:38:WU00:FS01:Assigned to work server 140.163.4.242
05:06:38:WU00:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: RUNNING gpu:0:GM204 [GeForce GTX 970] from 140.163.4.242
05:06:38:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 140.163.4.242:8080
05:06:40:WU00:FS01ownloading 4.23MiB
05:06:42:WU00:FS01ownload complete
05:06:42:WU00:FS01:Received Unit: id:00 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:11403 run:7 clone:10 gen:55 core:0x21 unit:0x0000004c8ca304f255ed4f756ff8a174
05:08:39:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2000000 out of 2000000 steps (100%)
05:08:41:WU01:FS01:0x21:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
05:08:41:WU01:FS01:0x21:Saving result file checkpointState.xml
05:08:41:WU01:FS01:0x21:Saving result file checkpt.crc
05:08:41:WU01:FS01:0x21:Saving result file log.txt
05:08:41:WU01:FS01:0x21:Saving result file positions.xtc
05:08:41:WU01:FS01:0x21:Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
05:08:42:WU01:FS01:FahCore returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
05:08:42:WU01:FS01:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:13103 run:3 clone:59 gen:72 core:0x21 unit:0x00000029ab436c9056b225052a184a95
05:08:42:WU01:FS01:Uploading 31.26MiB to 171.67.108.144
05:08:42:WU00:FS01:Starting
05:08:42:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.144:8080
05:08:42:WU00:FS01:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Ronny/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_21.fah/FahCore_21.exe -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 6616 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia
05:08:42:WU00:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 156
05:08:42:WU00:FS01:Core PID:4100
05:08:42:WU00:FS01:FahCore 0x21 started
05:08:43:WU00:FS01:0x21:*********************** Log Started 2016-05-24T05:08:42Z ***********************
05:08:43:WU00:FS01:0x21roject: 11403 (Run 7, Clone 10, Gen 55)
05:08:43:WU00:FS01:0x21:Unit: 0x0000004c8ca304f255ed4f756ff8a174
05:08:43:WU00:FS01:0x21:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
05:08:43:WU00:FS01:0x21:Machine: 1
05:08:43:WU00:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file core.xml
05:08:43:WU00:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file system.xml
05:08:43:WU00:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file integrator.xml
05:08:43:WU00:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file state.xml
05:08:43:WU00:FS01:0x21igital signatures verified
05:08:43:WU00:FS01:0x21:Folding@home GPU Core21 Folding@home Core
05:08:43:WU00:FS01:0x21:Version 0.0.17
05:08:48:WU01:FS01:Upload 1.20%
05:08:49:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 0 out of 5000000 steps (0%)
05:08:49:WU00:FS01:0x21:Temperature control disabled. Requirements: single Nvidia GPU, tmax must be < 110 and twait >= 900
05:08:54:WU01:FS01:Upload 1.80%
05:09:00:WU01:FS01:Upload 2.60%
05:09:06:WU01:FS01:Upload 3.60%
05:09:12:WU01:FS01:Upload 4.60%
05:09:18:WU01:FS01:Upload 5.20%
05:09:24:WU01:FS01:Upload 6.00%
05:09:30:WU01:FS01:Upload 6.80%
05:09:38:WU01:FS01:Upload 7.80%
05:09:44:WU01:FS01:Upload 8.40%
05:09:50:WU01:FS01:Upload 9.20%
05:09:57:WU01:FS01:Upload 9.80%
05:10:03:WU01:FS01:Upload 10.40%
05:10:09:WU01:FS01:Upload 11.00%
05:10:16:WU01:FS01:Upload 11.60%
05:10:23:WU01:FS01:Upload 12.40%
05:10:29:WU01:FS01:Upload 13.00%
05:10:35:WU01:FS01:Upload 13.60%
05:10:41:WU01:FS01:Upload 14.40%
05:10:47:WU01:FS01:Upload 15.20%
05:10:53:WU01:FS01:Upload 16.00%
05:11:01:WU01:FS01:Upload 16.80%
05:11:07:WU01:FS01:Upload 17.60%
05:11:14:WU01:FS01:Upload 18.40%
05:11:20:WU01:FS01:Upload 19.20%
05:11:26:WU01:FS01:Upload 19.80%
05:11:33:WU01:FS01:Upload 20.60%
05:11:41:WU01:FS01:Upload 21.60%
05:11:47:WU01:FS01:Upload 22.20%
05:11:54:WU01:FS01:Upload 22.80%
05:12:00:WU01:FS01:Upload 23.59%
05:12:06:WU01:FS01:Upload 24.19%
05:12:12:WU01:FS01:Upload 24.99%
05:12:18:WU01:FS01:Upload 25.39%
05:12:24:WU01:FS01:Upload 25.99%
05:12:30:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 50000 out of 5000000 steps (1%)
05:12:31:WU01:FS01:Upload 26.79%
05:12:38:WU01:FS01:Upload 27.59%
05:12:44:WU01:FS01:Upload 28.19%
05:12:50:WU01:FS01:Upload 28.99%
05:12:57:WU01:FS01:Upload 29.99%
05:13:03:WU01:FS01:Upload 30.59%
05:13:09:WU01:FS01:Upload 31.39%
05:13:15:WU01:FS01:Upload 32.39%
05:13:21:WU01:FS01:Upload 32.99%
05:13:28:WU01:FS01:Upload 33.79%
05:13:34:WU01:FS01:Upload 34.59%
05:13:40:WU01:FS01:Upload 35.39%
05:13:47:WU01:FS01:Upload 36.19%
05:13:54:WU01:FS01:Upload 36.99%
05:14:00:WU01:FS01:Upload 37.79%
05:14:07:WU01:FS01:Upload 38.39%
05:14:14:WU01:FS01:Upload 39.39%
05:14:21:WU01:FS01:Upload 40.19%
05:14:27:WU01:FS01:Upload 40.99%
05:14:33:WU01:FS01:Upload 41.59%
05:14:39:WU01:FS01:Upload 42.19%
05:14:47:WU01:FS01:Upload 42.99%
05:14:55:WU01:FS01:Upload 43.59%
05:15:02:WU01:FS01:Upload 44.39%
05:15:10:WU01:FS01:Upload 44.99%
05:15:16:WU01:FS01:Upload 45.79%
05:15:22:WU01:FS01:Upload 46.39%
05:15:28:WU01:FS01:Upload 47.19%
05:15:35:WU01:FS01:Upload 47.99%
05:15:41:WU01:FS01:Upload 48.99%
05:15:47:WU01:FS01:Upload 49.59%
05:15:54:WU01:FS01:Upload 50.39%
05:16:01:WU01:FS01:Upload 51.39%
05:16:07:WU01:FS01:Upload 52.19%
05:16:10:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 100000 out of 5000000 steps (2%)
05:16:15:WU01:FS01:Upload 52.99%
05:16:21:WU01:FS01:Upload 53.79%
05:16:28:WU01:FS01:Upload 54.59%
05:16:37:WU01:FS01:Upload 55.59%
05:16:43:WU01:FS01:Upload 56.39%
05:16:49:WU01:FS01:Upload 56.99%
05:16:55:WU01:FS01:Upload 57.99%
05:17:01:WU01:FS01:Upload 58.59%
05:17:07:WU01:FS01:Upload 59.59%
05:17:14:WU01:FS01:Upload 60.19%
05:17:20:WU01:FS01:Upload 60.79%
05:17:26:WU01:FS01:Upload 61.79%
05:17:36:WU01:FS01:Upload 62.99%
05:17:42:WU01:FS01:Upload 63.79%
05:17:48:WU01:FS01:Upload 64.39%
05:17:56:WU01:FS01:Upload 65.19%
05:18:02:WU01:FS01:Upload 65.99%
05:18:10:WU01:FS01:Upload 66.79%
05:18:16:WU01:FS01:Upload 67.59%
05:18:22:WU01:FS01:Upload 68.39%
05:18:28:WU01:FS01:Upload 69.18%
05:18:34:WU01:FS01:Upload 69.78%
05:18:42:WU01:FS01:Upload 70.78%
05:18:48:WU01:FS01:Upload 71.58%
05:18:55:WU01:FS01:Upload 72.38%
05:19:01:WU01:FS01:Upload 73.38%
05:19:11:WU01:FS01:Upload 74.38%
05:19:18:WU01:FS01:Upload 75.38%
05:19:24:WU01:FS01:Upload 76.18%
05:19:30:WU01:FS01:Upload 76.78%
05:19:36:WU01:FS01:Upload 77.38%
05:19:44:WU01:FS01:Upload 78.58%
05:19:50:WU01:FS01:Upload 79.58%
05:19:52:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 150000 out of 5000000 steps (3%)
05:19:58:WU01:FS01:Upload 80.38%
05:20:04:WU01:FS01:Upload 81.38%
05:20:10:WU01:FS01:Upload 82.18%
05:20:17:WU01:FS01:Upload 83.18%
05:20:24:WU01:FS01:Upload 83.98%
05:20:30:WU01:FS01:Upload 84.78%
05:20:37:WU01:FS01:Upload 85.78%
05:20:43:WU01:FS01:Upload 86.58%
05:20:51:WU01:FS01:Upload 87.38%
05:20:58:WU01:FS01:Upload 88.38%
05:21:04:WU01:FS01:Upload 89.18%
05:21:11:WU01:FS01:Upload 90.38%
05:21:17:WU01:FS01:Upload 91.18%
05:21:25:WU01:FS01:Upload 91.98%
05:21:31:WU01:FS01:Upload 92.78%
05:21:37:WU01:FS01:Upload 93.58%
05:21:44:WU01:FS01:Upload 94.38%
05:21:51:WU01:FS01:Upload 95.18%
05:21:58:WU01:FS01:Upload 95.98%
05:22:06:WU01:FS01:Upload 97.18%
05:22:12:WU01:FS01:Upload 97.98%
05:22:18:WU01:FS01:Upload 98.78%
05:22:24:WU01:FS01:Upload 99.38%
05:22:32:WU01:FS01:Upload complete
05:22:32:WU01:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
05:22:32:WU01:FS01:Final credit estimate, 44343.00 points
05:22:32:WU01:FS01:Cleaning up
05:23:32:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 200000 out of 5000000 steps (4%)
05:27:13:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 250000 out of 5000000 steps (5%)
05:30:54:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 300000 out of 5000000 steps (6%)
05:34:34:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 350000 out of 5000000 steps (7%)
05:38:15:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 400000 out of 5000000 steps (8%)
05:41:55:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 450000 out of 5000000 steps (9%)
05:45:35:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 500000 out of 5000000 steps (10%)
05:49:16:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 550000 out of 5000000 steps (11%)
05:52:56:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 600000 out of 5000000 steps (12%)
05:56:37:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 650000 out of 5000000 steps (13%)
06:00:17:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 700000 out of 5000000 steps (14%)
06:03:56:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 750000 out of 5000000 steps (15%)
06:07:37:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 800000 out of 5000000 steps (16%)
06:11:18:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 850000 out of 5000000 steps (17%)
06:14:59:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 900000 out of 5000000 steps (18%)
06:18:38:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 950000 out of 5000000 steps (19%)
06:22:18:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1000000 out of 5000000 steps (20%)
06:25:59:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1050000 out of 5000000 steps (21%)
06:29:39:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1100000 out of 5000000 steps (22%)
06:33:21:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1150000 out of 5000000 steps (23%)
06:37:00:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1200000 out of 5000000 steps (24%)
06:40:42:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1250000 out of 5000000 steps (25%)
06:44:25:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1300000 out of 5000000 steps (26%)
06:48:07:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1350000 out of 5000000 steps (27%)
06:51:50:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1400000 out of 5000000 steps (28%)
06:55:32:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1450000 out of 5000000 steps (29%)
06:59:13:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1500000 out of 5000000 steps (30%)
07:02:55:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1550000 out of 5000000 steps (31%)
07:06:36:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1600000 out of 5000000 steps (32%)
07:10:19:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1650000 out of 5000000 steps (33%)
07:14:02:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1700000 out of 5000000 steps (34%)
07:17:43:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1750000 out of 5000000 steps (35%)
07:21:25:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1800000 out of 5000000 steps (36%)
07:25:06:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1850000 out of 5000000 steps (37%)
07:28:48:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1900000 out of 5000000 steps (38%)
07:32:29:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1950000 out of 5000000 steps (39%)
07:36:10:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 2000000 out of 5000000 steps (40%)
07:39:52:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 2050000 out of 5000000 steps (41%)
07:43:33:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 2100000 out of 5000000 steps (42%)
07:47:15:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 2150000 out of 5000000 steps (43%)
07:50:55:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 2200000 out of 5000000 steps (44%)
07:54:37:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 2250000 out of 5000000 steps (45%)
07:58:19:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 2300000 out of 5000000 steps (46%)
08:02:00:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 2350000 out of 5000000 steps (47%)
08:05:42:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 2400000 out of 5000000 steps (48%)
08:09:23:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 2450000 out of 5000000 steps (49%)
08:13:04:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 2500000 out of 5000000 steps (50%)
08:16:49:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 2550000 out of 5000000 steps (51%)
08:20:33:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 2600000 out of 5000000 steps (52%)
08:24:17:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 2650000 out of 5000000 steps (53%)
08:27:58:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 2700000 out of 5000000 steps (54%)
08:31:38:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 2750000 out of 5000000 steps (55%)
08:35:20:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 2800000 out of 5000000 steps (56%)
08:39:00:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 2850000 out of 5000000 steps (57%)
08:42:42:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 2900000 out of 5000000 steps (58%)
08:46:22:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 2950000 out of 5000000 steps (59%)
08:50:05:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 3000000 out of 5000000 steps (60%)
08:53:47:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 3050000 out of 5000000 steps (61%)
08:57:28:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 3100000 out of 5000000 steps (62%)
09:01:09:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 3150000 out of 5000000 steps (63%)
09:04:49:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 3200000 out of 5000000 steps (64%)
09:08:30:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 3250000 out of 5000000 steps (65%)
09:12:11:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 3300000 out of 5000000 steps (66%)
09:15:52:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 3350000 out of 5000000 steps (67%)
09:19:35:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 3400000 out of 5000000 steps (68%)
09:23:15:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 3450000 out of 5000000 steps (69%)
09:26:55:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 3500000 out of 5000000 steps (70%)
******************************* Date: 2016-05-24 *******************************
09:30:37:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 3550000 out of 5000000 steps (71%)
09:34:17:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 3600000 out of 5000000 steps (72%)
09:37:58:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 3650000 out of 5000000 steps (73%)
09:41:39:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 3700000 out of 5000000 steps (74%)
09:45:20:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 3750000 out of 5000000 steps (75%)
09:49:01:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 3800000 out of 5000000 steps (76%)
09:52:42:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 3850000 out of 5000000 steps (77%)
09:56:24:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 3900000 out of 5000000 steps (78%)
10:00:04:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 3950000 out of 5000000 steps (79%)
10:03:45:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 4000000 out of 5000000 steps (80%)
10:07:27:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 4050000 out of 5000000 steps (81%)
10:11:07:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 4100000 out of 5000000 steps (82%)
10:14:49:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 4150000 out of 5000000 steps (83%)
10:18:29:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 4200000 out of 5000000 steps (84%)
10:22:09:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 4250000 out of 5000000 steps (85%)
10:25:51:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 4300000 out of 5000000 steps (86%)
10:29:31:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 4350000 out of 5000000 steps (87%)
10:33:13:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 4400000 out of 5000000 steps (88%)
10:36:53:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 4450000 out of 5000000 steps (89%)
10:40:34:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 4500000 out of 5000000 steps (90%)
10:44:16:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 4550000 out of 5000000 steps (91%)
10:47:56:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 4600000 out of 5000000 steps (92%)
10:51:38:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 4650000 out of 5000000 steps (93%)
10:55:18:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 4700000 out of 5000000 steps (94%)
10:58:59:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 4750000 out of 5000000 steps (95%)
11:02:41:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 4800000 out of 5000000 steps (96%)
11:06:22:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 4850000 out of 5000000 steps (97%)
11:10:04:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 4900000 out of 5000000 steps (98%)
11:13:44:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 4950000 out of 5000000 steps (99%)
11:13:48:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:80
11:13:50:WU01:FS01:Assigned to work server 171.64.65.84
11:13:50:WU01:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: RUNNING gpu:0:GM204 [GeForce GTX 970] from 171.64.65.84
11:13:50:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.64.65.84:8080
11:13:53:WU01:FS01ownloading 2.84MiB
11:13:56:WU01:FS01ownload complete
11:13:56:WU01:FS01:Received Unit: id:01 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:9156 run:115 clone:0 gen:246 core:0x18 unit:0x00000111ab40415456737de54ef358d2
11:17:24:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 5000000 out of 5000000 steps (100%)
11:17:26:WU00:FS01:0x21:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
11:17:26:WU00:FS01:0x21:Saving result file checkpointState.xml
11:17:27:WU00:FS01:0x21:Saving result file checkpt.crc
11:17:27:WU00:FS01:0x21:Saving result file log.txt
11:17:27:WU00:FS01:0x21:Saving result file positions.xtc
11:17:27:WU00:FS01:0x21:Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
11:17:28:WU00:FS01:FahCore returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
11:17:28:WU00:FS01:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:11403 run:7 clone:10 gen:55 core:0x21 unit:0x0000004c8ca304f255ed4f756ff8a174
11:17:28:WU00:FS01:Uploading 11.03MiB to 140.163.4.242
11:17:28:WU01:FS01:Starting
11:17:28:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 140.163.4.242:8080
11:17:28:WU01:FS01:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Ronny/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_18.fah/FahCore_18.exe -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 6616 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia
11:17:28:WU01:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 5108
11:17:28:WU01:FS01:Core PID:5992
11:17:28:WU01:FS01:FahCore 0x18 started
11:17:29:WU01:FS01:0x18:*********************** Log Started 2016-05-24T11:17:28Z ***********************
11:17:29:WU01:FS01:0x18roject: 9156 (Run 115, Clone 0, Gen 246)
11:17:29:WU01:FS01:0x18:Unit: 0x00000111ab40415456737de54ef358d2
11:17:29:WU01:FS01:0x18:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
11:17:29:WU01:FS01:0x18:Machine: 1
11:17:29:WU01:FS01:0x18:Reading tar file core.xml
11:17:29:WU01:FS01:0x18:Reading tar file system.xml
11:17:29:WU01:FS01:0x18:Reading tar file integrator.xml
11:17:29:WU01:FS01:0x18:Reading tar file state.xml
11:17:29:WU01:FS01:0x18igital signatures verified
11:17:29:WU01:FS01:0x18:Folding@home GPU core18
11:17:29:WU01:FS01:0x18:Version 0.0.4
11:17:34:WU00:FS01:Upload 12.46%
11:17:40:WU00:FS01:Upload 24.36%
11:17:44:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 0 out of 2500000 steps (0%)
11:17:44:WU01:FS01:0x18:Temperature control disabled. Requirements: single Nvidia GPU, tmax must be < 110 and twait >= 900
11:17:46:WU00:FS01:Upload 36.25%
11:17:52:WU00:FS01:Upload 48.15%
11:17:58:WU00:FS01:Upload 60.04%
11:18:04:WU00:FS01:Upload 71.94%
11:18:10:WU00:FS01:Upload 83.84%
11:18:16:WU00:FS01:Upload 95.73%
11:18:24:WU00:FS01:Upload complete
11:18:25:WU00:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
11:18:25:WU00:FS01:Final credit estimate, 87543.00 points
11:18:25:WU00:FS01:Cleaning up
11:18:44:FS01aused
11:18:44:FS01:Shutting core down
11:18:44:WU01:FS01:FahCore returned: INTERRUPTED (102 = 0x66)
11:19:07:Saving configuration to config.xml
11:19:07:<config>
11:19:07:  <!-- Network -->
11:19:07:  <proxy v=':8080'/>
11:19:07:
11:19:07:  <!-- Slot Control -->
11:19:07:  <power v='FULL'/>
11:19:07:
11:19:07:  <!-- User Information -->
11:19:07:  <passkey v='********************************'/>
11:19:07:  <team v='70335'/>
11:19:07:  <user v='Ronny'/>
11:19:07:
11:19:07:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
11:19:07:  <slot id='1' type='GPU'>
11:19:07:    <paused v='true'/>
11:19:07:  </slot>
11:19:07:</config>
11:24:11:Clean exit


----------



## sc59 (25. Mai 2016)

Dir fehlte der PASSKEY geh ich schwer davon aus.
oder Falscheingetragen.
bei copy & paste ist gerne mal ein Leerzeichen dabei der ihn dann für ungültig macht.
oder du hast noch gar keinen.
oder du hast die 10 QuickReturnBonus WU´s noch nicht abgeliefert das der Bonus über den Passkey angerechnet wird.
mfg sc59


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Mai 2016)

Gemäss LOG ( -mir brennen die Augen vom lesen) hast du einen PASSKEY - aber eben möglicherweise den falschen.
Ansonsten hat sc59 alle üblichen Verdächtigen aufgelistet

Klär da mal alles ab - dann schauen wir weiter


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Mai 2016)

So, LOG ausgewertet... (keuch/keuch)

Folgendes:
Nach 2 ergebnislosen Versuchen mit der CPU zu falten (beide Male  CLIENT_DIED ç nach kurzer Zeit) "verschwindet" sie
Ab *09:34:48* ist nur noch die GPU vorhanden
Nun zur GPU:
Diese faltet "brav" vor sich hin und tut was sie soll...

Am 22. 5.  ( 13:14:38  )werden ca. *46179.00 Points *gutgeschrieben 
 Am 23.5. dann (14:05:57) *10147.00 Points *und  (17:56:07) *54090.00 Points* 
Am 24. 5. (01:39:01) *98006.00 Points*, (05:22:32)  *44343.00 Points*  und   (11:18:25) *87543.00 Points*

Das sollte so (in etwa) auch in deinem "Einkommen" abgebildet sein

Für den 23.5. werden 40'967 Punkte ausgewiesen

Für den 24.5. werden 25'292 Punkte ausgewiesen

Heute kam noch gar nix ... 

Da fehlt also beträchtlich viel (aufgrund des fehlenden Bonus)
Die Karte "bringt" aber (gemäss LOG) +230'000 Punkte; was realistisch ist


----------



## hornhautman (25. Mai 2016)

Den Passkey hatte ich am 23.05. angefordert und diesen auch per copy/paste eingefügt. Das grüne valid-Lämpchen ist auch am Leuchten. Den Passkey habe ich auch erneut manuell in eine Zeile eingetragen und somit auch verglichen, sollte i.O. sein. 
Was hat das mit den 10 QuickReturn WUs auf sich?


----------



## FlyingPC (25. Mai 2016)

hornhautman schrieb:


> Den Passkey hatte ich am 23.05. angefordert und diesen auch per copy/paste eingefügt. Das grüne valid-Lämpchen ist auch am Leuchten. Den Passkey habe ich auch erneut manuell in eine Zeile eingetragen und somit auch verglichen, sollte i.O. sein.
> Was hat das mit den 10 QuickReturn WUs auf sich?



Erst dann bekommst du den Bonus durch den PassKey.


----------



## wait (25. Mai 2016)

Bonuspunkte gibt es erst ab der 10. fertig gestellten WU.

Gruß


----------



## hornhautman (25. Mai 2016)

Den CPU-Slot habe ich gelöscht/enfernt. Wollte nur mit der GPU falten. Soll das bedeuten, ich hätte mehr Punkte bekommen, wenn ich 10 WUs berechnet hätte anstatt nur 6? Mir ging es darum, herauszufinden ob die Angabe mit den PPD tatsächlich stimmt, was ja so nicht geklappt hat. Wenn ich jetzt die übrigen "fix" nachreiche, bekomme ich zusätzliche credits, sozusagen ein 10er Bonus?

Ach so, gibt es den Bonus immer erst nach jeweils 10 fertigen WUs?


----------



## FlyingPC (25. Mai 2016)

hornhautman schrieb:


> Den CPU-Slot habe ich gelöscht/enfernt. Wollte nur mit der GPU falten. Soll das bedeuten, ich hätte mehr Punkte bekommen, wenn ich 10 WUs berechnet hätte anstatt nur 6? Mir ging es darum, herauszufinden ob die Angabe mit den PPD tatsächlich stimmt, was ja so nicht geklappt hat. Wenn ich jetzt die übrigen "fix" nachreiche, bekomme ich zusätzliche credits, sozusagen ein 10er Bonus?
> 
> Ach so, gibt es den Bonus immer erst nach jeweils 10 fertigen WUs?


Genau!


----------



## ProfBoom (25. Mai 2016)

hornhautman schrieb:


> Den CPU-Slot habe ich gelöscht/enfernt. Wollte nur mit der GPU falten. Soll das bedeuten, ich hätte mehr Punkte bekommen, wenn ich 10 WUs berechnet hätte anstatt nur 6? Mir ging es darum, herauszufinden ob die Angabe mit den PPD tatsächlich stimmt, was ja so nicht geklappt hat. Wenn ich jetzt die übrigen "fix" nachreiche, bekomme ich zusätzliche credits, sozusagen ein 10er Bonus?
> 
> Ach so, gibt es den Bonus immer erst nach jeweils 10 fertigen WUs?



Ab 10 erfolgreich gesendeten WUs bekommst du den Bonus für jede weitere, nicht für jedes 10er Paket.
Du musst nur > 80% erfolgreich zurückgeben, sonst entfällt der Bonus (um WU-Pickerei vorzubeugen).


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Mai 2016)

hornhautman schrieb:


> Ach so, gibt es den Bonus immer erst nach jeweils 10 fertigen WUs?



Genau


----------



## ProfBoom (25. Mai 2016)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Genau



Ähm. Schon der zweite, der "genau" schreibt... Vielleicht habe ich das ja falsch verstanden, aber im Zitat steht "nach JEWEILS 10 fertigen WUs". 
Das ist aber nicht der Fall; nach den ersten zehn ohne Bonus gibt's für jede WU den Bonus sofort.


----------



## FlyingPC (25. Mai 2016)

ProfBoom schrieb:


> Ähm. Schon der zweite, der "genau" schreibt... Vielleicht habe ich das ja falsch verstanden, aber im Zitat steht "nach JEWEILS 10 fertigen WUs".
> Das ist aber nicht der Fall; nach den ersten zehn ohne Bonus gibt's für jede WU den Bonus sofort.


Dann habe ich mich verlesen. Entschuldigung!


ProfBoom schrieb:


> Ab 10 erfolgreich gesendeten WUs bekommst du den Bonus für jede weitere, nicht für jedes 10er Paket.
> Du musst nur > 80% erfolgreich zurückgeben, sonst entfällt der Bonus (um WU-Pickerei vorzubeugen).


So ist es richtig!


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Mai 2016)

ProfBoom schrieb:


> Ähm. Schon der zweite, der "genau" schreibt... Vielleicht habe ich das ja falsch verstanden, aber im Zitat steht "nach JEWEILS 10 fertigen WUs".
> Das ist aber nicht der Fall; nach den ersten zehn ohne Bonus gibt's für jede WU den Bonus sofort.



Genau


----------



## GhostsOfOpa (26. Mai 2016)

Ist es normal das eine Unit mit der gtx 750ti 18 Stunden dauert?
Ich falte nur mit der GPU.


----------



## GhostsOfOpa (26. Mai 2016)

Und wie kann ich es hinbekommen, dass unter meinem Namen F@H Member steht?


----------



## binär-11110110111 (26. Mai 2016)

GhostsOfOpa schrieb:


> Ist es normal das eine Unit mit der gtx 750ti 18 Stunden dauert?
> Ich falte nur mit der GPU.



Ja, meine 750 Ti brauch für fette WUs teils 30 Stunden, ergibt aber auch ca 85K. 



GhostsOfOpa schrieb:


> Und wie kann ich es hinbekommen, dass unter meinem Namen F@H Member steht?



Ähm ... Du must der Benutzergruppe PCGH Folding@Home-Member im Benutzerkontrollzentrum beitreten; anschließend  unter "Mein Benutzerkonto" Punkt Benutzergruppen findet sich eine Option, welche Benutzergruppe als Deine angezeigt werden soll.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GhostsOfOpa (26. Mai 2016)

Danke sehr


----------



## hornhautman (27. Mai 2016)

So, bei mir läuft jetzt auch alles wie es soll. Ab der 11ten WU gab es nun endlich die prognostizierten Credits.  Es hat sich außerdem gezeigt, das die 300K PPD +/-10% durchaus realistisch sind, je nachdem was man zusätzlich so mit dem Rechner anstellt. Mir ist noch eines aufgefallen, wo ich doch sehr erstaunt war. Mir ist einmal der core (?) abgestürzt, sodas er die Berechnungen von einem checkpoint aus neu gestartet hat. Um den checkpoint zu laden, hat er sich ca. 5GB vom Arbeitsspeicher gegönnt!


----------



## u78g (27. Mai 2016)

> Ja, meine 750 Ti brauch für fette WUs teils 30 Stunden, ergibt aber auch ca 85K.



Es gibt auch mehr Punkte je schneller die WU`s abgearbeitet werden.   Ich brauche für eine 18/21 im Schnitt 1,45h - 2,15h dafür gibts 120k - 170k.

Die CPU bekommt komischerweise nur 0x4a WU´s die 3k - 11k bringen.....da habe ich keinen Unterschied zwischen 3,7Ghz und OC mit 4,9GHz bemerkt außer den Stromverbrauch


----------



## picar81_4711 (27. Mai 2016)

Endlich geschafft, in 6,7 Jahren wäre ich wieder am 2. Teamplatz.......


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (27. Mai 2016)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Endlich geschafft, in 6,7 Jahren wäre ich wieder am 2. Teamplatz.......


Aber nur, wenn "Loebi" Dich nicht vorher in 3,3 Jahren überholt.


----------



## picar81_4711 (27. Mai 2016)

Stimmt. das habe ich übersehen...


----------



## brooker (28. Mai 2016)

... wenn das Projekt "Falter wärmt Wohnhaus" startet, wird es deutlich früher sein.


----------



## nonamez78 (28. Mai 2016)

Überholt mich ruhig alle   ... Als einzige Chance meiner Gegenwehr kommen so um den 20.6. rum 2x EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 SC Gaming ACX 3.0 in den Falter, dann sollte ich wieder mit Konkurrenz in den Kampf ziehen können .


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Mai 2016)

nonamez78 schrieb:


> Überholt mich ruhig alle   ... Als einzige Chance meiner Gegenwehr kommen so um den 20.6. rum 2x EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 SC Gaming ACX 3.0 in den Falter, dann sollte ich wieder mit Konkurrenz in den Kampf ziehen können .



Nun, *das* nenn ich Gegenwehr


----------



## alexk94 (28. Mai 2016)

Mal sehen, was die GTX 1080 für ne Faltleistung hat. Was für eine Faltleistung hat ne 980 ti oder ne Titan X, wenn man nur den Kühler wechselt und alles andere in Ruhe lässt, nur so aus Neugier. 

Vielleicht etwas OT, aber ich weiß nicht, wie ich das deuten soll, aber der Wert der AMD hat sich, wo ich 150 Stück für ca. 1,98 Dollar gekauft hat, etwas erhöht. Er liegt zurzeit bei 4,60 Dollar (Stand: gestern). Ist das ein gutes Zeichen, das Polaris ein P/L-Gaming sowie Faltwunder wird?


----------



## picar81_4711 (30. Mai 2016)

Ich bin ja mal gespannt....mein 4.2ghz PC hat ja mit meinen zwei gtx980TI schon ganz schön zu kämpfen mit der Verarbeitung der Daten. Also er bremst schon ein klein wenig...CPU-Falten mache ich nebenbei mit diesem PC nicht mehr, damit er sich voll auf die Grafikkarten konzentrieren kann.....bei der 1080er wird das "Problem" nicht besser werden aber sie wird durch ihre Geschwindigkeit bestimmt überzeugen.....


----------



## binär-11110110111 (30. Mai 2016)

32 Stunden später (750Ti) - GPU Core21 Folding@home Core, WU00:FS00:0x21:Version 0.0.17

10:44:08:WU00:FS00:Uploading 37.15MiB to 171.64.65.104
10:44:08:WU01:FS00:Starting
10:44:08:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.104:8080
10:44:32:WU00:FS00:Upload 5.89%...
10:52:08:WU00:FS00:Upload 99.94%
10:52:09:WU00:FS00:Upload complete
10:52:09:WU00:FS00:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
10:52:09:WU00:FS00:*Final credit estimate, 87364.00 points (mein neuer Rekord) *
10:52:09:WU00:FS00:Cleaning up


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. Mai 2016)

So Jungs, bin seit 6h wieder zu Hause und mein Faltserver hat in meiner Abwesenheit fleissig gefaltet.


----------



## Bumblebee (31. Mai 2016)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> So Jungs, bin seit 6h wieder zu Hause und mein Faltserver hat in meiner Abwesenheit fleissig gefaltet.



WB... schön, dass alles ROGER ist


----------



## arcDaniel (1. Juni 2016)

Nach der Preisankündigung von und den weiteren Details von Polaris10 wird diese sobald verfügbar bestellt.

Bin echt gespannt wie hier die Faltleistung sein wird. (Würde mir wenigsten 300k ppd wünschen)

Sollt die RX 480 mit ihren 36 CU's  ein Vollausbau des Polaris10 Chips sein, werden sofort 2 gekauft. Wenn nicht und der volle Chip sollte 40 CU's haben wird sich vorerst mit der beschnittenen einzeln beschäftigt und danach der Vollausbau gekauft. Was von beiden Fällen der Fall sein wird, wissen wir möglicherweise erst nach dem Fall der NDA oder vielleicht nach einem Die-Shot.
Das hat nun wieder nichts mit Vernunft zu tun, sondern nur eine Marotte von mir.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (1. Juni 2016)

Moin, konnte den April für mich nochmal toppen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ca. eine Millionen Punkte pro Monat werden wohl auch in Zukunft drin sein.


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Juni 2016)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Nach der Preisankündigung von und den weiteren Details von Polaris10 wird diese sobald verfügbar bestellt.



Also ich habe mir dann doch sehr die Augen gerieben als ich die ersten Info's dazu gesehen habe

Formulierungen wie "500-US-Dollar-Leistung zum 199-US-Dollar-Preis" mögen etwas plakativ sein... 

... wenn sich das aber bestätigt könnte* ATI *(tschuldigung - AMD ) echt mal wieder was reissen
War ja in der letzten Zeit wirklich ein *N_VIDIA *- Soloauftritt (und mit 1080/1070 sah es ja einmal mehr danach aus)


----------



## brooker (1. Juni 2016)

... ich bin gespannt auf die ersten Werte der 1080 und 1070 beim Folden. Die Rops sind leider deutlich weniger als bei der 980ti. In der Vergangenheit war das ja immer der Knapppunkt - siehe FuryX und R9 nano. Wenn sich das bewahrheiten würde, läge die 1080er auf Niveau der 980 und die 1070 zwischen 980 und 970GTX. Bin gespannt.


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Juni 2016)

Bin natürlich auch sehr gespannt wie sich das in der Praxis macht

Untenstehend ein paar Zahlen - ich glaube aber nur was ich selber fälsche 



Spoiler



WU 9712 (8,14,140)
 Base Credit 6300
 Estimated Credit 48266
 Estimated PPD 772260
 TPF 0 min 54 secs

 WU 9442 (21,1,189)
 Base Credit 10400
 Estimated Credit 70004
 Estimated PPD 851879
 TPF 1 min 11 secs

 WU 9704 (9,5,290)
 Base credit 9000
 Estimated credit 60269
 Estimated PPD 723181
 TPF 1 min 12 sec
 Final credit estimate, 59645.00 points

 WU 10476 (0,146,529)
 Base credit 8185
 Estimated credit 60862
 Estimated PPD 717093
 TPF 1 min 13 secs

 WU 9156 (106,0,373)
 Base Credit 3531
 Estimated Credit 40577
 Estimated PPD 726597
 TPF 48.25 secs

 175MHz overclock

 WU 9704 (3,2,650)
 Base Credit 9000
 Estimated credit 61344
 Estimated PPD 768137
 TPF 1 min 9 secs

 WU 11414 (0,41,42)
 Base credit 25888
 Estimated credit 137922
 Estimate PPD 654750
 TPF 3 mins 2 secs

 WU 13107 (0,1,130)
 Base credit 2700
 Estimated credit 26373
 Estimated PPD 712059
 TPF 32 seconds

 WU 9151 (0,17,268)
 Base credit 3300
 Estimated credit 43512
 Estimated PPD 769267
 TPF 48.87 seconds

 WU 11704 (0,143,82)
 Base credit 17402
 Estimated credit 128963
 Estimated PPD 944269
 TPF 1 min 58 seconds

 WU 9151 (20,22,167)
 Base credit 3300
 Estimated credit 45142
 Estimated PPD 876469
 TPF 44.50 seconds

 WU 11705
 Base credit 20645
 Estimated credit 148918
 Estimated PPD 1037624
 TPF 2 minutes 4 seconds



So oder so, entweder profitieren wir von den neuen Karten - oder vom Preisdropp der "alten"


----------



## nonamez78 (2. Juni 2016)

Bei mir geht es wohl morgen los mit 2x 1080. Bin auch gespannt was der Spaß bringt, allerdings wieder mit Bedacht auf den Stromverbrauch. OC wird es erstmal nicht gegen (ggf. später mit einem Custom Bios und reduzierter Spannung), ebenso wird eventuell ein Power Target aktiv, wenn die 300 Watt für das Gesamtsystem deutlich gesprengt werden (320-350 würde ich gerade noch durchgehen lassen).

Die Werte von oben wäre ja mal eine schöne Sache, aber die sind bestimmt mittels OC erreicht worden. Das ist alles gut doppelt so hoch wie bei einer meiner beiden 980er.


----------



## brooker (2. Juni 2016)

... bin gespannt. Werden die 1080 er unter Linux laufen?


----------



## nonamez78 (2. Juni 2016)

Ja, solange das alles rund läuft schon. Bisher konnte ich keine wirklichen Einschränkungen der CUDA Schnittstelle für Linux und die 1080er finden. So langsam kribbelt es wirklich in den Finger .

Sehr interessant finde ich den Artikel hier:

GTX 1080 CUDA performance on Linux (Ubuntu 16.04) preliminary results (nbody and NAMD) - Puget Custom Computers

Die CUDA Leistung liegt da in der Tat bei Faktor 2 und höher was den reinen Durchsatz angeht. Natürlich schwer einfach mal eben so auf F@H zu übertragen.


----------



## sc59 (2. Juni 2016)

Auch gerade auf der Mainpage  gesehen.
Pascal GP100-Benchmarks gegen Titan X, 980 Ti und GTX 1080


----------



## binär-11110110111 (2. Juni 2016)

*Persönliche Mitteilung:* Wie sicherlich schon gelesen, haben heftige Unwetter gewütet, vor allem in Xanten & Umgebung. Unzählige Gewitterzellen brachten gestern noch nie da gewesene Regenmassen von bis zu 179 l/m² in nur 6 Stunden, viele Straßen und Keller waren komplett abgesoffen. Unser Bürgermeister hat die Bürger darüber informiert, daß das Umspannwerk je nach weiterer Entwicklung abgeschaltet werden muß; die Pumpen laufen auf Hochtouren. Es besteht also die Gefahr, daß mein Faltrechner für ein paar Tage plötzlich OFF ist. Aber ich denke, dies ist das kleinste Übel. Wollte es nur erwähnt haben.


----------



## nonamez78 (2. Juni 2016)

Dann halt mal die Ohren über Wasser und mach das Beste aus der Situation. Da möchte wohl keiner tauschen (ich rede nicht nur von Strom weg) .


----------



## arcDaniel (2. Juni 2016)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> *Persönliche Mitteilung:* Wie sicherlich schon gelesen, haben heftige Unwetter gewütet, vor allem in Xanten & Umgebung. Unzählige Gewitterzellen brachten gestern noch nie da gewesene Regenmassen von bis zu 179 l/m² in nur 6 Stunden, viele Straßen und Keller waren komplett abgesoffen. Unser Bürgermeister hat die Bürger darüber informiert, daß das Umspannwerk je nach weiterer Entwicklung abgeschaltet werden muß; die Pumpen laufen auf Hochtouren. Es besteht also die Gefahr, daß mein Faltrechner für ein paar Tage plötzlich OFF ist. Aber ich denke, dies ist das kleinste Übel. Wollte es nur erwähnt haben.



Was sagt man da? Gute besserung für eure ganz Region! Ihr werdet diese Hürde auch meistern.


----------



## brooker (2. Juni 2016)

... und hier weiterer Stoff für Spekulationen zur GTX 1080: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...e-gut-folding-home-synthetics.006-980x720.png

... und eine interessanter Beitrag aus der Vergangenheit: Folding @ Home-  GPU-Hollenmaschine im Forum vorgestellt ... was ist aus diesem PowerFolder eigentlich geworden? ... es war/ ist PCGH_Carsten


----------



## HisN (3. Juni 2016)

Meine 1080 ist da.
Ich fange morgen an zu testen, muss über das WE arbeiten, da kann der Rechner laufen.

2.1Ghz mit 1.0V liegen zur Zeit an 
Wird aber wohl eher 0.975V für 2.050Ghz

Ist krass wie wenig Spannung die Karte für diesen Takt braucht.


----------



## hornhautman (3. Juni 2016)

tz, mit 8x G92 nur 60K PPD lächerlich! 

Hatte aber neulich nur 2K PPD mit einer WU die 13 Tage brauchte und das auf ner GTX970!!! 

Ein GPU-Upgrade ist auch in Vorbereitung, 1070 oder 1080 soll es werden, mit der 1080 könnte ich dann auf evtl. 4K PPD und nur 7 Tage Berechnungszeit kommen...


----------



## brooker (3. Juni 2016)

@HisN:  bin gespannt 

@hornhautman: ich kenne keine WU für die eine GTX 970 mehr als 9 Stunden braucht. Hast du die WU-Nummer? Ich vermute, dass der Treiber abgestürzt ist und die Karte bei Idle - Takt weitergereicht hat. Achtung: selbst wenn GPUZ den vollen Takt anzeigt, kann der Treiber abgestürzt sein. 
Versuche mal 2-3 Tage  ohne OC zu falten. Wenn dann alles gut ist bei der GTX 970 mal auf 1400 MHz gehen. Wenn das stabil ist und die Temperaturen noch passen alle zwei Tage bei Fehlerfreier um 10 MHZ hochgehen. Bei solchen Tests die savemarken im Fah auf 3m in setzen und die Logs im Auge behalten.


----------



## nonamez78 (3. Juni 2016)

@HisN: du machst mir ohne Witz Hoffnungen hier keine weitere Heizung gekauft zu haben. Dank fehlender Custom BIOS Tools wird es noch einige Zeit dauern, bis sich direkt was machen lässt, aber jetzt hoffe ich auf ein Undervolting per Software, wobei das mit der Maxwell Sparte zumindest unter Linux via Treiber nicht drin war.

Offtopic: meine beiden kommen gegen 12:00 Uhr per UPS Express. So langsam juckt es schon


----------



## hornhautman (3. Juni 2016)

Die Projektnummer war unter anderem 10477, diese brauchte 10 Tage und hätte nur 13K Punkte gebracht. Die TPF war auch ungewöhnlich hoch. Die Karte läuft mit Werkstaktung und die Leistungsaufnahme der 970 war so bei 98% rum. Ich habe die Grafikkartenwerte immer im Blick (Afterburner auf G510s LCD). Hatte aber keine Lust auf diese Art WUs und habe sie gekillt. Wie kann man solche WUs vermeiden oder ablehnen? Hatte mal eine WU die über 12 Stunden lief, wofür ich 124K Punkte bekam. Zur Zeit habe ich 340K PPD.


----------



## brooker (3. Juni 2016)

... das hört sich nach falten ohne PassKey Bonus an. Bei einem neuen Passkey erhalten die ersten 10 WUs keinen Geschwindigkeitsbonus. Die 300k die du jetzt hast sind gut  
Beeinflussen kann man das nicht und wir als Team falten generell alles was uns vor die GPU kommt. Nur wenn bekannte defekte WUs zugewiesen werden lehnen wir diese ab.


----------



## hornhautman (3. Juni 2016)

Mit dem Passkey kann das eigentlich nichts zu tun haben (siehe Post #34222) 

Solche komischen WUs zu Falten, die nichts bringen, macht aber auch irgendwie keinen Spaß!


----------



## HisN (3. Juni 2016)

Hmm.. jetzt muss man dem Client natürlich erst mal beibringen, dass es da eine neue Graka gibt^^
Ob die ihre GPU.txt schon aktualisiert haben?

@noname
Das ist echt der Burner.
Ich hab gerade ne Runde Elite Dangerous gezockt.
60 FPS in UHD, dazu sind 1.3Ghz und 0.6V nötig^^

Edit: Hmm.. also ich bekomme FHA gerade nicht zum falten. Der Client startet. Die Graka ist (neues File gezogen) in der GPU.txt .. aber im Moment steht da nur "Updating" im Client und er erkennt keine Slots 

Bin jetzt allerdings zu müde um zu fummel... Mittagsschlaf^^


----------



## nonamez78 (3. Juni 2016)

Das ist erstmal von meiner Windows Bastel-Box (kleiner AMD Rechner mit einer APU). Die Werte sind direkt erstmal richtig beeindruckend. Die APU wird da in jedem Fall bremsen, zusätzlich läuft Windows 10 Pro und ein paar Updates werden installiert, weil die Kiste länger nicht angewesen ist .

Der Takt ist nicht mal oben, scheinbar kommt die APU nicht hinterher.

Ich fang nachher mal mit dem WaKü Umbau an und berichte später von der Linux-Front .

Edit:
die beiden gekauften Karten sind normale 1080er von EVGA als Founders Edition. Die auch noch bestellten beiden SC Versionen von EVGA kommen erst so um den 20.06. rum.

Edit2:
Der Umbau auf WaKü ist durch Gewindebolzen unter der Serien-Backplate echt verkompliziert worden. Das hat mich einen Fein-Torxschrauber gekostet, mit dem ich Druck auf die Innengewinde ausüben konnte, um die Bolzen rauszudrehen. Ne, das war vorher besser .
Der Linux Treiber unterstützt auch noch keine GTX 1080, Bravo . Ein bestehendes Ubuntu geht mit dem 364er drauf dann erstmal in einem Gewitter von "already loaded" Fehlermeldungen unter und freezed nach 1-2 Minuten.
Jetzt ist der 367er Treiber als Beta drauf und es läuft.
Gerade laufen eine 0x18er und eine 0x21er WU und beide kommen so knapp auf 900.000 PPD. Das sind schon echt nette Zahlen. Bilder dazu habe ich noch beigefügt.


----------



## hornhautman (3. Juni 2016)

Habe, glaube ich, die WU-Nummer entdeckt:  unit:0x0000016f538b3dba548b268a49f8e1b2


----------



## u78g (3. Juni 2016)

....hat zufällig Jemand eine Ahnung ob es für die Fury nano schon ein Tool zum Bios flash`n gibt?


----------



## GhostsOfOpa (3. Juni 2016)

Ich hab mal ne Frage, ist es möglich mit dem x4 880k prozessor eine r9 480 zu betreiben ohne sie zu verlangsamen?
Dann würde ich evtl upgraden, wenn sie dann mal kommt.


----------



## HisN (4. Juni 2016)

Edit: Sorry


----------



## brooker (4. Juni 2016)

@GoO: die AMD Gpu's werden nicht durch die Cpu limitiert. 

@HisN: hast Du deine CONFIG  auch bereinigt? Ansonsten PN mit TV Daten


----------



## HisN (4. Juni 2016)

Hehe, ich komme auf Dich zurück 
Jetzt allerdings ist erst mal WE-Schicht angesagt.


----------



## alexk94 (4. Juni 2016)

Wie sieht es nach einen Tag mit der Punkteausbeute von der 1080 aus ?  Das Punkte pro Watt-Verhältnis müsste doch deutlich gestiegen sein, oder?


----------



## nonamez78 (4. Juni 2016)

Ich hatte mich gestern hier ausgelassen 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...-folding-home-thread-ii-3426.html#post8254210

Bei mir liegen mit 2x 1080 und einem bewusst gesetzten Powertarget von 140 Watt pro Karte Werte zwischen 1,5 mio und 1,8 mio PPD an. Da kommt man vermutlich mit zwei ziemlich übertakteten 980ti auch hin, aber nicht bei dem Verbrauch . Der ganze Rechner braucht jetzt zwischen 330 und 360 Watt.
Die 2 mio sind ohne Powertarget nicht wirklich ein Problem, aber die eventuell 80 Watt mehr Verbrauch passen mir nicht auf den Zettel.


----------



## alexk94 (4. Juni 2016)

Nicht schlecht die Punkteausbeute. Wie hoch war der Verbrauch vorher?

nonamez78, deine Werte habe ich schon gesehen, aber es gibt hier noch zwei andere Leute, die schon ne 1080 haben, wenn ich mich nicht irre und die haben noch nichts geschrieben.

Wie läuft das mit den Bonipunkten ab? Das man ab der 10. WU welche bekommt weiß ich schon, aber ich steige nicht dahinter, wie das regelt ist. Wir das regelmäßig zurückgesetzt und  fällt da auch das falten mit Chrome darunter?


----------



## HisN (4. Juni 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> @HisN: hast Du deine CONFIG  auch bereinigt? Ansonsten PN mit TV Daten



Habs hinbekommen nach diesem Hinweis. Slots in der Config gelöscht. Neustart vom Client und schon geht alles wie es soll.
Thx




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hmmm.. das müsste ich jetzt echt mal ein bisschen laufen lassen, aber ich will noch zocken^^
Wenn man sich überlegt. Meine beiden Titan X haben 1.3PPDs bei 700W gestemmt, während die 1080 so um die 900.000 schafft und mein Rechner dabei nur 270W aus der Dose zieht. Wie krass ist das denn?


----------



## nonamez78 (4. Juni 2016)

alexk94 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es nach einen Tag mit der Punkteausbeute von der 1080 aus ?  Das Punkte pro Watt-Verhältnis müsste doch deutlich gestiegen sein, oder?



In den Stats siehst du auch die 11 Webserver die ich mitfalten lasse (bringen zusammen etwa 130.000 PPD), was den Graphen etwas verfälscht. Die beiden GTX 980 kamen zusammen auf etwa 700.000 PPD, das Minimum war knapp über 600.000, das Maximum bei etwa 850.000.



HisN schrieb:


> Meine beiden Titan X haben 1.3PPDs bei 700W gestemmt, während die 1080 so um die 900.000 schafft



Was mit aktuell auffällt: die 0x18er (die hast du auf dem Screenshot auch), bringen scheinbar mehr als die 0x21er. Das war bisher immer genau anders herum. Für einen Zufall läuft es jetzt auch schon zu lange.
Gerade läuft eine 0x18er mit 860k und eine 0x21er mit 820k. Auf den beiden 980ern sah ich immer sowas wie gefühlt 300k bei 0x18 und 400.000 bei 0x21.



HisN schrieb:


> Meine beiden Titan X haben 1.3PPDs bei 700W gestemmt, während die 1080 so um die 900.000 schafft und mein Rechner dabei nur 270W aus der Dose zieht. Wie krass ist das denn?



Soetwas habe ich mit zwei von den Karten auch gedacht. Mit ca. 300-330 Watt kam ich auf 600.000 bis 800.000 Punkte, nun mit 330-360 Watt auf über die doppelte Punktzahl (mit Powertarget auf 140 Watt pro Karte, da ist also noch etwas Luft nach oben). Das ist schon echt "krass krass".


----------



## ProfBoom (5. Juni 2016)

alexk94 schrieb:


> Wie läuft das mit den Bonipunkten ab? Dass man ab der 10. WU welche bekommt weiß ich schon, aber ich steige nicht dahinter, wie das geregelt ist. Wird das regelmäßig zurückgesetzt und  fällt da auch das Falten mit Chrome darunter?



Man bekommt die Punkte solange man >80% der zugeteilten WU erfolgreich zurück gibt. Chrome zählt nicht dazu, da gibt es keine Bonuspunkte.


----------



## alexk94 (5. Juni 2016)

Danke für die Erklärung.


----------



## JeansOn (5. Juni 2016)

nonamez78 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> Edit2:
> ...




Das ist ja seeehr bewundernswert ... 
Ich glaube, daß die Kette oberhalb Platz 34 bis zum Bumble  je nachdem, mit Verzögerung zusammenzucken wird. 
Deine Bilder sind beeindruckend.


----------



## nonamez78 (5. Juni 2016)

Je nachdem wieviele hier noch nachrücken, könnte das unserem Team einen wirklich großen Schub nach vorne geben .


----------



## HisN (5. Juni 2016)

Bei 300W jedenfalls kann ich mir deutlich mehr vorstellen meinen Rechner falten zu lassen, als wenn da 700W auf der Uhr stehen.


----------



## JeansOn (5. Juni 2016)

Ja, Recht hast Du, NONAMEZ78.
Aber sieh Dir doch mal die AKTIVEN unseres Teams an: Folding @ Home Teams Overall Rank - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats
gleich in der ersten Daten-Spalte. 

Wenn es gelänge eine Art "Haltearbeit" aufzubauen ... und zu den Events gibt es beizeiten eine E-Mail, veranlaßt über die persönliche Einstellung der PN in diesem Forum.
Jeder USER kann ja einstellen, daß eine PN an die eigene E-Mail weitergeleitet wird. 
Wenn ich nun ehemalige AKTIVE unseres Teams als "Interessent" ansehe, habe ich doch eine Möglichkeit ca 5000 uns gewogene Leute zu erreichen.

Ich habe da mal bei "Neue Nachricht" nachgeschaut, aber eine Idee, unser Team auf einen Schlag als Gruppe zu adressieren, habe ich gerade auch nicht.
Aber vielleicht hat der verantwortliche PCGH-Redakteur einen Tipp? 
Ein weiterer Gedanke wäre auch, die ersten xxx Teammitglieder aus der Mitgliedsliste zu kopieren, ";" Semikolon dazwischen eingefügt und dann mal schauen, was draus wird 

EDIT: Ich denke, ich könnte so einen Versuch einer Liste machen, wir sind ja ein Team. Das Versenden wäre meiner Ansicht nach Chefsache.


----------



## Tha_Playah (5. Juni 2016)

Servus,

Ich _habe mal_ seit _langem wieder angefangen zu Folden und jetzt wollte ich mal Fragen ob des bei einer GTX 980ti normal ist 
wenn sie beim Folden nur zwischen 88 - 91% ausgelastet ist (Windows 8.1 x64, FAH Client 7.4.4, Nvidia Forceware 361.43)

MFG Tha_Playah
_


----------



## binär-11110110111 (5. Juni 2016)

Die Auslastung ist abhängig von der GPU-WU (0x18, 0x21) & von der Projektart. Manchmal kann auch die CPU limitieren, was bei Deinem i7 aber nicht der Fall ist. Die Auslastung der neuen GTX 1080 schwankt auch zwischen 85 & 92%; das ist bei fetten GPUs normal.


----------



## Tha_Playah (5. Juni 2016)

Ok alles klar, habe schon gedacht ich habe was falsch Eingestellt 

Danke


----------



## HisN (5. Juni 2016)

So, die Karte hat ihren Belastungstest überlebt.
12h Falten bei 2.1Ghz und 1.0V (Stock 1.06V bei 1911Mhz)

Egal was ich Einstelle, sie rennt ins PT^^, das ist das einzige was mich jetzt noch stört^^


----------



## Kashura (7. Juni 2016)

das bescheuerte Gewitter Wetter hört nicht auf -.- ich will endlich wieder durchfalten aber bin ein Angsthase -.-


----------



## alexk94 (7. Juni 2016)

Die letzten Tage konnten sich die Gewitter bei mir nicht einig werden, ob sie weiterziehen, sich in der Umgebung oder sich über meinen Wohnort austoben. Hat mich aber nicht gestört da ich einen Überspannungsschutz in der Verteilerdose habe.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Juni 2016)

@brooker:
Was für dein V7-Hauzu:
Problem "Server did not like results"

Gleich drei WU's heute Nacht abgelehnt.


----------



## nonamez78 (9. Juni 2016)

Bei mir lief/läuft auch irgendwas nicht rund. Obwohl keine Löcher in den Statistiken zu sehen sind, fielen die Punkte massiv runter (-30% würde ich sagen). Auch sind aktuell extrem ertragsunwirksame 0x21er unterwegs. Da bricht die gemessene PPD Rate von normal 800.000+ auf 350.000 zusammen. Schön geht wieder mal anders .


----------



## brooker (9. Juni 2016)

... Treiber abgeschmiert? Starte mal neu.

... und was sehe ich als ich nach Hause komme. Der Treiber aufm LinuxFalter ist abgeschmiert. 6h Faltzeit-Verlust.


----------



## nonamez78 (10. Juni 2016)

Der Beta Treiber läuft bei mir eigentlich recht stabil (v367). Es liegt scheinbar wirklich an den verwendeten WUs. Manche sind entweder extrem hungrig nach Hardware, oder bringen nicht wirklich viele Punkte.
Abstürze unter Linux mit dem Treiber hatte ich aber an sich noch nie. Das läuft fast wie ein VW Käfer. Mein Falter läuft allerdings auch komplett headless, das ist nicht mal ein X.Org gestartet.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Juni 2016)

Kann es sein das Standfort jetzt auch das "BigSMP"-Projekt eingestampft hat? 

Ich wollte mal schauen ob sich punktemässig was getan hat und es sich somit lohnt wieder welche zu falten, aber ich bekomme keine. 

Gleiches Spiel auch mit dem "normalen" SMPs:
Bis 12 Threads gibt es WUs, 13 und mehr Threads keine mehr.


----------



## u78g (11. Juni 2016)

> Gleiches Spiel auch mit dem "normalen" SMPs:
> Bis 12 Threads gibt es WUs, 13 und mehr Threads keine mehr.




....das gleiche ist mir gestern auch aufgefallen..... wollte mal meinen 24/7 Falter probefalten lassen, da kam immer die Meldung "WARNING:WU00:FS00:Failed to get assignment : Empty work server assignment
:ERROR:WU00:FS00:Exception: Could not get an assignment"

Ich dachte schon es lag an mir, aber mit 12T ging es dann auf beiden CPU`s 


Kann man eigentlich die CPU nochmal teilen???  Also 8T eine WU und die die anderen 8T ne zweite WU???


----------



## brooker (11. Juni 2016)

Auch die CPUs mit 8 Threads sind betroffen. Hatte schon 4 Anfragen. Kann einer bestätigen das es mit 6 oder 5 Threads dann wieder geht?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Juni 2016)

u78g schrieb:


> Kann man eigentlich die CPU nochmal teilen???  Also 8T eine WU und die die anderen 8T ne zweite WU???


Du kannst das verteilen wie du willst.

Als vor 1,5Jahren Standfort die BigWU's eingestampft hat, faltete ich ne zeitlang mit 12/12/6 > Tests mit 4 Clienten hatte ich auch gemacht, liefen zwar aber war weniger effizient beim falten.


@brooker:
Teste ich gleich mal ob es WU's gibt.


----------



## mattinator (11. Juni 2016)

Für 6 Threads in der letzten Woche keine "Aussetzer", immer voll bedient.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Juni 2016)

Der 5 wie auch der 6 Thread-Client haben sofort ne WU bekommen.


----------



## u78g (11. Juni 2016)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Du kannst das verteilen wie du willst.



kannst du mir mal bitte ne kurze Anleitung geben?? Also ich müste nur wissen ob ich einen 2. CPU-Slot erstellen muss oder ob man das im CPU-Slot einstellen kann.
Meine Idee wäre wie folgt:

CPU 1:
6T=1WU
6T=1WU
2T=2xGraka

CPU2:
6T=1WU
6T=1WU
2T=2xGraka

ist das möglich?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Juni 2016)

u78g schrieb:


> kannst du mir mal bitte ne kurze Anleitung geben?? Also ich müste nur wissen ob ich einen 2. CPU-Slot erstellen muss oder ob man das im CPU-Slot einstellen kann.
> Meine Idee wäre wie folgt:
> 
> CPU 1:
> ...


Mehrere CPU-Clienten sind einfach zu erstellen > einfach weitere Slots unter Configure beim V7 einfügen und oben bei CPU die entsprechende Anzahl an Threats eingeben.
Wenn du das gemacht hast, hast du im gesamten 4 CPU-Slots und 4 GPU-Slots in der Liste.

Für so eine Thread-Zuweisung wie du sie vorhast, musst du in den Taskmanager eingreifen:
Ich zocke ja gelegentlich mit meinem Server und da mach ich auch so ne Zuweisung via Process Lasso unter Win10 > mit dem Tool kannst du ganz genau zuordnen welchen Thread von welcher CPU ein Programm verwenden darf. 
Ob sowas auch unter Linux geht, musst du einen der Linux-Spezis fragen. 


Nur so am Rande:
Ich würde die Thread-Aufteilung leicht anderes machen:
Pro CPU nur ein SMP-Client > 1X12T bringt aufgrund des Bouns mehr als 2X6T


----------



## brooker (13. Juni 2016)

... wer Interesse an GTX 980ti hat, bei Caseking aktuell unter 500 Euro.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Juni 2016)

Mich würde mal echt interessieren wieso der SMP-Clienten bei WU-Servern WU's holen will die nicht mal auf der Serverliste bei Standfort auftauchen? 

Mit 14 und mehr Threads klopft er nur bei den Serveren 171.64.65.35 und 171.67.108.45 an und die sind nicht in der Liste. 
Server Status for Folding@home


----------



## mattinator (13. Juni 2016)

Das sind keine Work- sondern Assignment-Server:


Spoiler



*nslookup 171.64.65.35*
Server:        127.0.1.1
Address:    127.0.1.1#53

Non-authoritative answer:
35.65.64.171.in-addr.arpa    name = *assignx.stanford.edu*.

Authoritative answers can be found from:

*nslookup 171.67.108.45*
Server:        127.0.1.1
Address:    127.0.1.1#53

Non-authoritative answer:
45.108.67.171.in-addr.arpa    name = *VSP11.stanford.edu*.

Authoritative answers can be found from:

*nslookup assign3.Stanford.edu*
Server:        127.0.1.1
Address:    127.0.1.1#53

Non-authoritative answer:
assign3.Stanford.edu    canonical name = *VSP11.Stanford.edu*.
Name:    VSP11.Stanford.edu
Address: *171.67.108.45*


----------



## Bumblebee (14. Juni 2016)

Die letzte Rückmeldung unserer Resultate ist nicht so feierlich

Wenn ich ein cholerischer Typ wäre würde ich fragen....

 *WAS ZU GEIER HABEN SIE BEI STANFORD NUN WIEDER VERBOCKT* 

Bloss gut, dass ich mich nicht so schnell aufrege


----------



## brooker (14. Juni 2016)

... habe mich auch schon gewundert wie 7 Mio Differenz zustande kommen. Nun sind die Stats komplett platt. Mal schauen wann es weiter geht.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (14. Juni 2016)

Na das gibt ne fette Nachzahlung - hoffentlich ...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Juni 2016)

Über ne fette Nachzahlung kann ich mich nur bedingt freuen > meine 750 Ti ist heute hops gegangen. 
Macht keinen Mux mehr und hab sie auch in einem anderen Rechner getestet.


----------



## brooker (14. Juni 2016)

... mein Beileid. Wie alt ist sie geworden?  Ist noch Garantie drauf?

Habe gerade das Problem, dass meine fertigen nicht abgenommen werden. Nun sind wohl noch mehr Server down


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Juni 2016)

Wie alt sie genau ist weiss ich nicht (hab sie vor 8 Monaten in der CH-Bucht gekauft), aber dadurch dass der Vorbesitzer den Kühler gewechselt hat, ist die Garantie eh flöten (ist ne MSI).


----------



## nonamez78 (15. Juni 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> ... mein Beileid. Wie alt ist sie geworden?  Ist noch Garantie drauf?
> 
> Habe gerade das Problem, dass meine fertigen nicht abgenommen werden. Nun sind wohl noch mehr Server down



Komisch, bist du sicher, dass es nicht doch an deinem ISP oder Router liegen kann? Ich habe da absolut null Probleme mit. Es laufen weiterhin 2 Grafikkarten (an einem Kabel Anschluss) und 11 Webserver (DE, NL, FR). Die Uploads schnurren allesamt problemlos. Nur die Punkte gehen, besonders für die Grafikkarten, immer weiter in den Keller. Das war nach der Rücksetzung des Clients ganz anders. Auch bei meinen alten Karten zuvor fiel mir das schon auf. Als ob ein neuer Client für eine Weile immer die "besseren" WUs bekommen würde :-/.
Die Kenntnis über die 300.000 PPD WUs auf einer 1080 (statt bis zu 1 mio) nervt mich die letzten Tage wirklich.



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wie alt sie genau ist weiss ich nicht (hab sie vor 8 Monaten in der CH-Bucht gekauft), aber dadurch dass der Vorbesitzer den Kühler gewechselt hat, ist die Garantie eh flöten (ist ne MSI).



Das kommt wohl wirklich auf ein eventuell vorhandenes Siegel an. MSI habe ich noch keine zerlegt, aber die optische Streuung bei ASUS, EVGA, Gainward ist enorm, was Wärmeleitpaste und Kühlpads angeht. Da ist es für den Hersteller eigentlich unmachbar zu erkennen, ob der Kühler schon einmal ab gewesen ist (andere Beschädigungen und Abnutzungen mal ausgenommen).


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. Juni 2016)

Hab leider weder Siegel, Quittung noch den Werkskühler von der Karte.

Bin momentan gerade schwer am überlegen was ich mach soll, denn irgend ein Ersatz für die 750 Ti muss her.


----------



## nonamez78 (15. Juni 2016)

Hier liegen noch 2x GTX 980 mit EKWB WaKühlern drauf .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. Juni 2016)

Interessant schon, aber dann müsste ich zwangsweise noch ein neues NT kaufen und dann bin ich schon in der Preisregion wo sich die Überlegung nach zwei 1080 stellt (müsste die Titan X verkaufen da Pascal und Maxwell sich beim falten beißen).

Aktuell sehe ich 5 Möglichkeite:
1. Keine neue GPU dafür wieder SMP falten > hoher Stromverbrauch für sehr wenig Punkte (keine SMP-WUs mehr für Clienten mit mehr als12 Threads).

2. GTX 750 Ti

3. GTX 950

4. GTX 960 (sollte noch knapp gehen)

5. Auf zwei 1080 umsteigen (teuerste Variante).


----------



## nonamez78 (15. Juni 2016)

Was hat denn die 750 Ti verbraucht? Die beiden GTX 980 haben aktuell ein Custom BIOS von mir drauf (Original natürlich vorhanden). welches die Spannung auf etwas über 1,1 V begrenzt und die Taktsprünge anpasst. Ich hatte beide Karten zuerst mit einem Powerlimit von 100 Watt laufen, später dann offen, was immer zwischen 110 und 135 Watt verbraucht hat (TDP ist auf 140 Watt im BIOS gesetzt, wird aber nicht wirklich erreicht).

Edit:
Offtopic but: 70 mio Punkte und Team Rank 30 . Ik freu mia ja so ßoo


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. Juni 2016)

Das Problem mit dem aktuellen NT (Seasonic X-750) ist nicht der Verbrauch sondern die Anzahl der Stromanschlüsse (Dual-Sockel-Mainboard).

Für die 750 Ti hatte ich ein Molexkabel zweckentfremdet.


----------



## brooker (15. Juni 2016)

@noname: es ist der Server. Die neue WU kam und die fertige brauche 70k ppds um abgeholt zu werden. Mein Hausnetzwerk lief einwandfrei und auch der zweite Falter hatte keine Probs.

@Alex: gtx 950/60 sind im Verhältnis noch viel zu teuer. Würde auf eine gebrauchte 970 oder 980 gehen. Die verkraftet dann auch das Netzteil noch.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. Juni 2016)

@brooker:
Ich zitiere mich selbst:
"Das Problem mit dem aktuellen NT (Seasonic X-750) ist nicht der Verbrauch sondern die Anzahl der Stromanschlüsse (Dual-Sockel-Mainboard)."


----------



## brooker (15. Juni 2016)

... Du kannst doch die GTX problemlos über Molex versorgen. Zwei Molex-Stränge reichen dafür aus.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. Juni 2016)

Zum einen bin ich kein Fan von solchen Notlösungen (hab da auch schon die eine oder andere Erfahrung bezüglich Wärmeentwicklung im 24/7-Betrieb gemacht) und zum andere kommt mir keine 970 in den Rechner.


----------



## brooker (15. Juni 2016)

Achtung,  aufgepasst: gefälschte GTX 960

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...-gtx-960-zu-guenstigen-preisen-im-umlauf.html


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Juni 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> Achtung,  aufgepasst: gefälschte GTX 960
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...-gtx-960-zu-guenstigen-preisen-im-umlauf.html



Ist ja schon die Härte - sowas ...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Juni 2016)

An die NT-Gurus:
Ich hab mir ein ganz pasablen Ersatz für die hoppsgegangene 750 Ti besorgt, brauch jetzt aber ein neues NT > was würde ihr mir empfehlen?

Was muss es haben:
1. ~1000W
2. Mindestens 80+ Gold
3. Länge maximal 19,5cm (KO-Kriterium)
4. Die "Rundung" vom Netzstecker (220V) wo sich der Erdungsstift befindet, muss entweder unten oder links sein. (KO-Kriterium)
5. Falls die Info relevant ist: Lüfter vom NT unten

Ein Bekannter von mir bekommt nächste Woche ein Seasonic X-1250 aus der RMA welches ich für 90Euro haben könnte > da es passen würde, wäre das was? 

Vorteil wäre sicher das ich nicht sämtliche Kabel neu verlegen müsste, da es weitestgehend die gleichen sind wie beim aktuell verbauten X-750.


----------



## arcDaniel (18. Juni 2016)

@A.Meier-PS3

Ich will den Teufel nicht an die Wand malen, allerdings ist das Seasonic ein Single-Rail, welches ich für einen 24/7 Falterbetrieb nicht nehmen würde.
Spontan würde mir nur ein BeQuiet Dark Power Pro 1000w oder ein Antec HCP-1000 Platinum einfallen. Beides hervorragende Netzteile, allerdings schwankt bei Antec die Qualität der Lüfter oder der Kabel Sleeves (Mein erstes HCP-850 waren die Sleeves furchtbar, Netzteil verabschiedete sich, wahrscheinlich druch Probleme im Stromnetzt und nicht wegen der Qualität vom NT selbst, das neue hat saubere Kabel dafür aber einen leicht zirpenden Lüfter, wenn man aber nicht gerade den Kopf beim Gegäuse hat, hört man dies nicht.)

Punkt 3 kann ich so nicht beantworten und Punkt 4 verstehe ich nicht sofort was du meinst. Punkt 5; an sich kann man das NT doch in verschiedene Richtungen einbauen, je nach Gehäuse und Belüftung...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Juni 2016)

@arcDaniel:
Punkt 4: Ich versuche es mal so zu erklären: Die drei Pins bilden ein Dreieck und deren Spitze muss entweder nach unten oder links zeigen.


Das DarkPro geht zwar von der Länge her (19,3cm), aber der Netzstecker ist leider falsch rum > wenn ich das NT so einbaue das der Lüfter unten ist, bekomme ich den Netzstecker nicht rein. 

Antec HCP-1000 Platinum: ich glaube fasst, da hat es nur einen 8-Pin EPS-Stecker, aber ich brauche zwei (Dual-Sockel).


----------



## alexk94 (18. Juni 2016)

Morgen zusammen,
aufgrund der kommenden Wärme muss ich wahrscheinlich, da die Sonne am Morgen und mittags in meinen Zimmer scheint, eine längere Zeit aussetzten. Sollte es wieder kühler werden sowie auch mal geregnet haben, falte ich weiter. 

Alex


----------



## brooker (18. Juni 2016)

Moin Alex, danke für die Info.


----------



## mattinator (18. Juni 2016)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Das DarkPro geht zwar von der Länge her (19,3cm), aber der Netzstecker ist leider falsch rum > wenn ich das NT so einbaue das der Lüfter unten ist, bekomme ich den Netzstecker nicht rein.



Hilft da evtl. ein Stromkabel mit abgewinkeltem Stecker (Kabel Kaltgerate rechts abgewinkelt 3 m: Amazon.de: Elektronik, Profitec B 876 Kaltgerate Winkelkupplung: Amazon.de: Elektronik) ? Sowas haben wir auch in der Fa. rumliegen, allerdings wäre der Versand in die Schweiz wohl etwas zur teuer.


----------



## HisN (18. Juni 2016)

nonamez78 schrieb:


> Die Kenntnis über die 300.000 PPD WUs auf einer 1080 (statt bis zu 1 mio) nervt mich die letzten Tage wirklich.



Ist bei mir genau das gleiche. Liegt hoffentlich nicht an den 1080ern
Bei den erbärmlichen Punkten die es da zur Zeit gibt, macht es gar keinen Spaß die Graka falten zu lassen.


----------



## nonamez78 (18. Juni 2016)

So schlimm ist es bei mir lange nicht. Ab und an kommt mal so eine "Nerv-WU", leider auch mal längere. Aber im Schnitt machen die beiden Karten ca. 1,6 Mio PPD, was mit einem Power Limit von 140 Watt (statt 180 Watt) aus meiner Sicht komplett in Ordnung geht.
"Aussetzer" dieser Art kannte ich auch schon von den 980ern, aber da fiel es nicht so drastisch auf.


----------



## HisN (18. Juni 2016)

Dann bekomme ich wohl zur Zeit nur Nerv-WUs. 600.000 Punkte wenn ich Glück habe.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Juni 2016)

mattinator schrieb:


> Hilft da evtl. ein Stromkabel mit abgewinkeltem Stecker (Kabel Kaltgerate rechts abgewinkelt 3 m: Amazon.de: Elektronik, Profitec B 876 Kaltgerate Winkelkupplung: Amazon.de: Elektronik) ? Sowas haben wir auch in der Fa. rumliegen, allerdings wäre der Versand in die Schweiz wohl etwas zur teuer.


Der obere Stecker ist zu hoch und der untere hab ich bereits in Verwendung > dieser ist wegen seiner Anordnung der Kontakte auch der Grund wieso das Dark Pro nicht passt.

Schau mal im Vorstellungsthreat von meinem Server (in der Signatur) > das siehst du mein Problem mit dem Stecker einigermaßen.


----------



## brooker (18. Juni 2016)

@HisN: nach Regen kommt Sonnenschein. Immer dran denken, die WU ist das Ziel. Die Punkte sind nur Beifang 
Ich kann aktuell mit der 980ti nicht Klagen. Ist bunt gemischt. Von 550k PPDs bis 810 ist alles mit dabei. Die 970 er bekommt aber auffällig viele BigWUs die um die 7h dauern.

Nicht das Dein Treiber abschmiert. Dann kommt das mit 300k PPDs hin. Pausiert und starte mal neu. Im Zweifel TV, melde Dich einfach.


----------



## arcDaniel (18. Juni 2016)

Rrrrrrrr..... mir juckt es in den Fingern zu sehen in wie weit die GCN Verbesserungen von Polaris sich auf die Faltleistung auswirken....


----------



## binär-11110110111 (19. Juni 2016)

Was war denn hier los ???  



Spoiler



22:31:50:WU00:FS00:0x18:Completed 2750000 out of 5000000 steps(55%)
 22:44:03:WU00:FS00:0x18:Completed 2800000 out of 5000000 steps (56%)
22:56:07:WU00:FS00:0x18:Completed 2850000 out of 5000000 steps (57%)
23:00:11:WARNING:WU00:FS00:FahCore returned an unknown error code which probably indicates that it crashed
23:00:11:WARNING:WU00:FS00:FahCore returned: UNKNOWN_ENUM (127 = 0x7f)
23:00:11:WU00:FS00:Starting
23:00:11:WU00:FS00:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/ProgramData/FAHClient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_18.fah/FahCore_18.exe -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 5652 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia
23:00:11:WU00:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 1864
23:00:11:WU00:FS00:Core PID:4000
23:00:11:WU00:FS00:FahCore 0x18 started
23:00:12:WU00:FS00:0x18:*********************** Log Started 2016-06-18T23:00:11Z ***********************
23:00:12:WU00:FS00:0x18.Project: 10472 (Run 0, Clone 154, Gen 284)
23:00:12:WU00:FS00:0x18:Unit: 0x00000184538b3dbb53beb7035413280f
23:00:12:WU00:FS00:0x18:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
23:00:12:WU00:FS00:0x18:Machine: 0
23:00:12:WU00:FS00:0x18.Digital signatures verified
23:00:12:WU00:FS00:0x18:Folding@home GPU core18
23:00:12:WU00:FS00:0x18:Version 0.0.4
23:00:12:WU00:FS00:0x18:  Found a checkpoint file
23:00:32:WU00:FS00:0x18:Completed 2750000 out of 5000000 steps (55%)
23:00:32:WU00:FS00:0x18:Temperature control disabled. Requirements: single Nvidia GPU, tmax must be < 110 and twait >= 900
23:12:44:WU00:FS00:0x18:Completed 2800000 out of 5000000 steps (56%)
23:24:48:WU00:FS00:0x18:Completed 2850000 out of 5000000 steps (57%)


----------



## nonamez78 (19. Juni 2016)

Die Runtime der WU ist gecrasht. Ein ENUM könnte ich nur C/C++ seitig erklären, aber das bringt nichts bei der Lösung des Problems. Nach dem Log hat F@H aber danach wieder probiert die gleiche Runtime zu starten, was auch funktioniert hat.
Wenn man die Runtime mal ausklammert, könnte es an einem kurz nicht mehr nutzbaren Treiber (CUDA) liegen, oder die Graikkarte hatte einen Huster. Hast du die Karte eventuell übertaktet?


----------



## binär-11110110111 (19. Juni 2016)

nonamez78 schrieb:


> Hast du die Karte eventuell übertaktet?



Negativ, meine 750Ti läuft auf default, Temperatur +66 Grad, Win7 x64.

Edit: WU erfolgreich abgeliefert:
08:08:43:WU00:FS00:Upload 90.87%08:08:49:WU00:FS00:Upload 95.33%
08:08:55:WU00:FS00:Upload 100.00%
08:09:04:WU00:FS00:Upload complete
08:09:04:WU00:FS00:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
08:09:04:WU00:FS00:Final credit estimate, 47179.00 points
08:09:04:WU00:FS00:Cleaning up
08:10:04:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 5200 out of 520000 steps (1%)
08:12:56:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 10400 out of 520000 steps (2%)...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Juni 2016)

Hoffentlich verabschiedet die sich nicht auch gleich wie meine diese Woche.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (19. Juni 2016)

So, genau darauf habe ich gewartet:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diese "Hustenanfälle" hat meine 750Ti in regelmäßigen Abständen,
ohne daß irgend etwas passiert. Client faltet ohne Mucken und Fehlereintrag weiter.
Nur letzte Nacht hat der Husten wohl einen kleinen Crash verursacht...


----------



## nonamez78 (19. Juni 2016)

So Drops Richtung Null hab ich selbst unter Linux ab und an mal . Aber zum Glück noch keine Hänger dieser Art (wobei ich ehrlich die Logs auch nicht permanent komplett überprüfe).


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Juni 2016)

Erster 1000-Kern-Chip schafft 1,78 Billionen Berechnungen pro Sekunde - PC-WELT
Wäre doch was zum falten > Leistung und sparsam 

Da es ja anscheinend keine SMP-WUs mehr für Clienten mit mehr als 12 Threads gibt, brächte man sage und schreibe 84 Clienten um das Teil zu 100% auszulasten.


----------



## alexk94 (20. Juni 2016)

Wenn der Preis günstig ist, nehme ich gleich zwei. Da habe ich gleich das Wärme-, Lärm- sowie Stromverbrauchproblem gelöst und erhöhe gleichzeitig etwas meine tägliche Punkteausbeute.


----------



## JeansOn (20. Juni 2016)

Hat jemand Speed-Fan-Kenntnisse?
Da brennt es gewaltig:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



AUXTIN1 springt dabei unvermittelt von 111° auf 127° ... 
Ich halte das deshalb eigentlich für eine Fehlanzeige.
Aber es irritiert mich immer wieder. ... und einfach abschalten hilft nur optisch. :/


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (21. Juni 2016)

@ A.Meier-PS3

Ich bin zwar kein Netzteil GURU ... Die wirst du aber im Netzteil Diskissionsfred zu hauf finden 
Dort kann dir auf jeden Fall weiter geholfen werden 

Aber für den Anfang, kannst du dich ja mal durch den Empfohlene Netzteile Fred lesen


----------



## nonamez78 (21. Juni 2016)

JeansOn schrieb:


> Hat jemand Speed-Fan-Kenntnisse?
> Da brennt es gewaltig:
> 
> 
> ...



Die Werte solltest du mit einem anderen (Hersteller) Tool vergleichen. Diese ganzen Tools müssen mehr raten als etwas genau zu wissen, ich würde bei 127°C (was einer 7bit unsigned auf max entsprechen würde, also 0b1111111), in keinem Fall von einem echten Wert ausgehen.


----------



## JDMartti (21. Juni 2016)

Habe jetzt auch angefangen ab und zu zu falten während Downloads etc, und die Punkte sind wohl die beste Motivation  kann aber meinen pc echt nicht 24/7 anlassen, 1,425 vcore auf nem 955 und ordentliches gpu oc zeigt sich auch auf der stromrechung^^


----------



## brooker (21. Juni 2016)

Hallo JDMartti: herzlich willkommen in unseren Reihen. Schön das Du dabei bist.  
Das du nicht rund um die Uhr faltest ist kein Problem. In unserem Team gibt jeder das was er kann und möchte.
Solltest du Fragen bezüglich Treiber oder Einrichtung hast einfach ins HowTo schauen oder hier fragen.


----------



## JeansOn (21. Juni 2016)

nonamez78 schrieb:


> Die Werte solltest du mit einem anderen (Hersteller) Tool vergleichen. Diese ganzen Tools müssen mehr raten als etwas genau zu wissen, ich würde bei 127°C (was einer 7bit unsigned auf max entsprechen würde, also 0b1111111), in keinem Fall von einem echten Wert ausgehen.



Ich danke Dir.
Für sich betrachtet, hätte ich auch drauf kommen können. 
Aber ich habe SpeedFan zur gelegntlichen Nutzung bereits auf meinem alten Rechner drauf gehabt und da bildet sich so ein ungesundes Vertrauensverhältnis ... 
Ich habe das (Dein Rat) doch direkt mal gemacht und habe HW Monitor runter geladen. Und dann noch ein (veraltetes?) drittes Tool, um die CPU-Temp zu überprüfen. SpeedFAN zeigt für die 4 Core anscheinend zu wenig an. Die CPU-Temperatur stimmt aber wohl. 
Womöglich sollte ich bei SpeedFan auf Distanz gehen.

Einen hab ich noch: 
Nen Eimer kaltes Wasser neben den Rechner stellen, 
Rechner aufmachen, 
und dann ... 127° ... die merkt man


----------



## JeansOn (21. Juni 2016)

JDMartti schrieb:


> Habe jetzt auch angefangen ab und zu zu falten während Downloads etc, und die Punkte sind wohl die beste Motivation  kann aber meinen pc echt nicht 24/7 anlassen, 1,425 vcore auf nem 955 und ordentliches gpu oc zeigt sich auch auf der stromrechung^^



Hallo JDMartti,
prima daß Du da bist. Als PCGH-Heftleser weiß ich, daß merkwürdiger Weise mit Undervolting krasse Ergebnisse möglich sind. Aber aus der GraKa-Szene halte ich mich immo raus.


----------



## mattinator (21. Juni 2016)

JeansOn schrieb:


> Womöglich sollte ich bei SpeedFan auf Distanz gehen.


Wenn Du nicht die Lüfter regeln willst, kann ich HWiNFO empfehlen: HWiNFO, HWiNFO32/64 - News.


----------



## JeansOn (21. Juni 2016)

mattinator schrieb:


> Wenn Du nicht die Lüfter regeln willst, kann ich HWiNFO empfehlen: HWiNFO, HWiNFO32/64 - News.



  Habe ich direkt mal gemacht. Danke, Mattinator.

Da drin gibt es eine Anzeige zu "Core #x Distance toTjMAX": Die dort gelisteten Temperaturen  (ca 41° +-4°)  für die 4 Cores erinnern mich sehr an die Temperaturen für die Cores in SpeedFan. 
Ich nehme aber mal an, daß hier der Abstand zur Maximaltemperatur gemeint ist, denn sie wird größer (gut 70°), wenn ich den F@H client pausiere. Aber die SpeedFan cores zeigen dann nur noch ca 14° an. Wenn das stimmt, müßte ich damit warme Bauteile prima kühlen können.
SpeedFan irrt also einfach im Zusammenhang mit meiner HW


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Juni 2016)

Auf dem 1090T-Rechner hab ich SpeedFan drauf:
Bis auf eine Temperatur (zeitweise auf -33°C ) funktioniert hier wunderbar.


----------



## JDMartti (21. Juni 2016)

JeansOn schrieb:


> Hallo JDMartti,
> prima daß Du da bist. Als PCGH-Heftleser weiß ich, daß merkwürdiger Weise mit Undervolting krasse Ergebnisse möglich sind. Aber aus der GraKa-Szene halte ich mich immo raus.



Ich habe leider einen echt schlechten Phenom II X4 955 erwischt, er läuft jetzt bei 1,425 VCore bei 18 x 205 = 3700 mhz. Mehr geht leider einfach nicht


----------



## JeansOn (22. Juni 2016)

JDMartti schrieb:


> Ich habe leider einen echt schlechten Phenom II X4 955 erwischt, er läuft jetzt bei 1,425 VCore bei 18 x 205 = 3700 mhz. Mehr geht leider einfach nicht



np
Ich weiß von einem Mitfalter, daß er einen Phenom II 920  oder 925 hat. Wie an anderen Stellen bereits geschrieben, ist hier jedes Pünktchen willkommen.
Aber viel wichtiger ist mir, daß Du es in dieses Forum geschafft hast.
Dadurch setzt Du Dich ab, von den einsamen Alleinfaltern. 
Sieh mal, wenn man hier im Forum immer wieder reinschaut, dann ist die Falterei eigentlich nicht DIE Hauptsache. Hier falten eine ganze Reihe IT-ler und wenn Du mal ein Problem hast, dann kennt man Dich. 
Man soll das PPD-machen nicht kleinreden. Ich habe großen Respekt vor dem Engagement der Leitungsträger.
Ich beispielsweise falte seit 7 Jahren und habe mal gerade über 2 Mio ... merkste was? Das wirst Du locker toppen.

... ich wünsche Dir ein bißchen Spaß
JeansOn


----------



## brooker (23. Juni 2016)

... wer für seine 1080 oder 1070 einen Top Kühler zum fairen Preis haben möchte, sollte bei Watercool im Shop vorbei schauen. Dort wurden die Preise für die neuen Kühler gesenkt


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Juni 2016)

Jungs, ich brauch nochmal Hilfe wegen dem neuen NT für den Faltserver:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...t-fuer-dual-sockel-mainboard.html#post8289839


----------



## brooker (24. Juni 2016)

@sonntagskind: das Falten nur mit der GPU ist am wirtschaftlichste und demnach die richtige Entscheidung. Den Q6600 mit Untersetzung sollten wir im Auge behalten und ggfs eine AMD Karte draufsetzen. Hintergrund, Nvidia Karten benötigen eine gewisse Unterstützung durch die CPU. Wenn die nicht vorhanden ist limitiert die CPU die GPU-LEISTUNG. AMD braucht die CPU gefühlt nur zum Entpacken und Packen. Das sollte auch bei aktuellen Systemen beachtet werden. Entsprechende Tests sind vorgesehen.


----------



## sonntagskind (24. Juni 2016)

@brooker: jo, soweit hab ich mich schon eingelesen, das Problem bei der Maschine ist, dass das n Uralt-Asrock-Board ist mit AGP UND PCI-e Unterstützung. Die alte passive Geforce überhaupt dazu zu überreden mit Windows zu reden, war schon Krampf genug.
Deshalb scheidet der Q6600 einfach mal aus. Da kommt wenn dann ne moderne Architektur rein. Sprich Board und CPU. Die alte Hardware würde ich dann einfach verkaufen bei Ebay, oder verschenken oder so. Ich hab beruflich mit Rechnern genug zu tun, da will ich mir privat nich auch noch ne Baustelle ans Bein binden, die nur Arbeit macht. Zusammenstecken und läuft. So soll das aussehen. Aber wie gesagt, alles erst wenn AMD und NVIDIA sich bissl bekriegt haben. 

Also ich dachte wie gesagt an einen mitlleren i5, der sollte ja für die 980 (boostet auf 1417Mhz) eigtl reichen, oder? 

Der Hauptrechner (i7 4790) sollte ja recht locker ne 1080 befeuern können, oder eben 1 oder 2 AMD-Karten (Board unterstützt nur AMD-Crossfire) je nach PL-Verhältnis.

Generell muss ich sagen, dass man hier leider etwas wenig von AMD liest. Gerade mit den neuen Karten wirds ja interessant.  Es bleibt spannend.

Was ich richtig krass fand, war ja, dass ich nach Jaaaaaahren der Falt-Abstinenz überrascht war, was die Grakas so zusammenrechnen...ich hatte mit viiiel Mühe damals circa 130.000 Punkte angesammelt...das hat die 980 innerhalb von ein paar Stunden erledigt.


----------



## brooker (25. Juni 2016)

... wenn sich das bewahrheitet was die Gerüchteküche bisher zu den neuen RX berichtet hat, wird AMD deutlich an Bedeutung beim Folden gewinnen. Dann könnte man eine Chancengleichheit starten AMD vs Nvidia ... Gamer battle n sich für die Wissenschaft.  
meine Falter laufen die kommenden zwei Tage durch, keiner zu Hause den es stört.


----------



## arcDaniel (25. Juni 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> ... wenn sich das bewahrheitet was die Gerüchteküche bisher zu den neuen RX berichtet hat, wird AMD deutlich an Bedeutung beim Folden gewinnen. Dann könnte man eine Chancengleichheit starten AMD vs Nvidia ... Gamer battle n sich für die Wissenschaft.
> meine Falter laufen die kommenden zwei Tage durch, keiner zu Hause den es stört.



Mich würde interessieren welche Gerüchte zur  RX in Bezug aufs Falten du meinst  Bis jetzt habe ich nur sehr sehr sehr viel Firestrike gelesen, etwas Games... aber zur Compute Performance eher wenig...

Ich hoffe, dass Ende nächster Woche klarheit herrscht  Ich werde sofort am 29.06 eine Bestellen. Es wird mir ziemlicher sicherheit ein Sapphire 8gb Referenz (an dem Tag soll es ja eh nur Ref. zu kaufen geben und die haben ja scheinbar alle 8gb...)
Es ist für mich nur ein sehr blöder Tag, weil die Karte wahrscheinlich nicht vor dem Wochenden mit der Post geliefert wird (Erinnerung, ich wohne nicht in Deutschlang und kann da nicht mal auf einen Expressversandt hoffen...). In meiner Umgebung gibt es auch keine PC-Geschäft, welches eine solche Karte auf Lager haben wird...
Was das mich wurmt...

Meine Hoffnung sind 300-350k ppd bei etwa 120W Verbrauch, dann wäre ich schon zufrieden


----------



## brooker (25. Juni 2016)

... zum Thema compute ist tatsächlich nicht wirklich viel zu finden und ob das alles real ist, ist sich offen. Ich habe die bekannten Specs verglichen und da sah es mit 64 ROPs  doch recht gut aus. Wäre dann zwischen NANO und FuryX. Leider wurde nun doch wieder auf 32 ROPs korrigiert. Ich hoffe trotzdem weiter auf einen guten F@H Chip.


----------



## arcDaniel (25. Juni 2016)

Naja, die GTX980 hat auch eine gute Faltleistung und auch nur 32 ROPs, mal sehen


----------



## nonamez78 (25. Juni 2016)

Mit zwei GTX 980 kam ich unter Linux auf ca. 550-800.000 Punkte am Tag. Einzelne Anzeigen pro WU zeigten auch mal 550.000 PPD an, aber diese nach ein paar Stunden zu Ende sind, macht die nächste WU den Schnitt natürlich wieder niedriger. Stromverbrauch mit Custom BIOS (stark undervoltet) lag pro Karte bei bis zu 140 Watt.
Wenn die 480er von AMD auch in die Regionen kommen sollten, wäre es schon mal ein guter Schritt, besonders in Bezug z.B. auf eine R9 380, die an die 200 Watt braucht und deutlich unter einer GTX 970 liegt.
Dennoch bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, dass im Bereich Watt zu Punkte AMD nicht an eine aktuelle 1080 von NVidia rankommt. Ich bin mit meinen beiden 1080er von den Punkte auf doppelter Höhe der beiden 980er, der Verbauch ist aber kaum höher, oder sogar oft gleich.


----------



## arcDaniel (25. Juni 2016)

Das Problem ist ja, dass die Faltleistung von AMD GPUs trotz teils höherer Rohleistung deutlich schlechter für falten waren/sind als die Nvidia GPU's.

So wird die RX480 in etwa die Leistung einer GTX980 haben, bei geringerem Verbrauch. Weil ich die verbesserte Effizienz allerdings "nur" in der 14nm FinFET Fertigung sehe, würde ich sagen, dass AMD mit Polaris sich tatsächlich auf den Stand von Nvidia's Maxwell begibt. In wie weit sich Nvidia mit Pascal tatsächlich gesteigert hat, oder ob sie auch nur von der Fertigung profitieren und somit tatsächlich wie weit AMD noch zurückliegt wird die Zukunft erst zeigen. Könnte natürlich auch sein, dass AMD mit Async auf dauer, doch noch den richtigen Weg gewählt hat und Nvidia hier ins hintertreffen gerät. // ich weiss etwas Offtopic

Natürlich stellt sich die grössere Frage, in wie weit die Architekturverbesserungen von GCN4.0 sich auf die Faltleistung auswirken.

Wenn man z.b. Tonga XT und Fiji XT als vergleicht, so ist Fiji XT eigentlich ein doppelter Tonga XT und auch die Faltleistung verdoppelt sich in etwa (Verbrauch kann wegen GDDR5 vs HBM und vielleicht anderer Verbesserungen nicht verglichen werden).

Bringen also die GCN4.0 Verbesserungen, keine Vorteile beim Falten, rechne ich im schlimmsten Fall mit Tonga XT Leistung + etwa 15% für die höhere Shader Anzahl und ein paar % mehr für den höheren Takt, werden das so über den Daumen 200k ppd.

Beim Verbrauch rechne ich mit 100-110W; Laut den Stromverbindungen könnte die GPU 150W ziehen, allerdings soll bei den GPU's die 3,3V vom PCI-E Steckplatz nicht genutzt werden, was die 75W vom Slot auf etwa 45W Reduziert. Also steht der RX480 "nur" 120W zur Verfügung. Dann kommt noch die Sicherheitsreserve... (Vorausgesetzt die 3,3V werden wirklich nicht benutzt)

Fass ich dies nun zusammenfasse und vergleiche es mit meiner R9 380X, so würde sich trotzdem im Worst-Case, die Pro Watt Leistung beim Falten verdoppeln.

Wunschdenken sind natürlich etwa 110W und 350-400k ppd, womit sich meine Pro Watt Faltleistung fast vervierfachen würde.
Auch dies würde die Polaris Karten etwa auf Maxwell Niveau bringen, also bei der Faltleistung. Ich würde sogar sagen, wenn man den FinFET vorteil wegrechnen würde, würde diese Aussage noch immer stimmen, da Big-Maxwell (wie 980ti oder TitanX) ihr grosses Punkte-Plus hauptsächlich durch den WU-Fertigstellungs-Bonus generieren. (wie gesagt mein Wunschdenken...)

Hier würde mich mal interessieren an die Pascal Besitzer was so eine GTX1080 mit "nur" 1400mhz (denke das müsste jede TitanX hergeben) an PPD faltet und wie dann der Verbrauch ist. Einfach um zu sehen in wie weit sich die Faltleistung (pro Watt) tatsächlich gesteigert hat und in wie weit Nvidia hier von ihren Architektur-Verbesserungen profitiert oder ob sie "nur" von der Fertigung profitieren.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Juni 2016)

1400MHz sind mit der Titan X nur dauerhaft zu halten wenn der Referenzkühler das Fliegen gelernt hat und durch was besseres ersetzt wurde.


----------



## arcDaniel (26. Juni 2016)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> 1400MHz sind mit der Titan X nur dauerhaft zu halten wenn der Referenzkühler das Fliegen gelernt hat und durch was besseres ersetzt wurde.



Dann eben was die GTX1080 unter üblichen TitanX Taktraten so faltet.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. Juni 2016)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Dann eben was die GTX1080 unter üblichen TitanX Taktraten so faltet.


Als Referenz kannst du ja meinen momentanen Punkteausstoss nehmen:
99,9% kommen von meiner Titan X mit 1418MHz, der vernachlässigbare Rest vom 1090T der ein paar NaCl-WUs faltet wenn ich gerade am Rechner bin.


----------



## Kashura (27. Juni 2016)

hey leute sorry das ich mich so lange nicht gemeldet habe (hat eh keiner gemerkt oder? xD). Der Monat war sehr mau durch die ständigen Gewitter hier. Hab nicht genug vertrauen in mein altes Haus um da mal durch zufalten. Jetzt wird es aber wieder mehr versprochen


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Juni 2016)

.. das wäre schön, Kashura
Grad im Moment "schwächelt" unsere Gemeinschaft etwas
Natürlich, das ist Jammern auf hohem Niveau; ich bin einfach von euch (zu) verwöhnt...


----------



## sonntagskind (27. Juni 2016)

Das wird schon wieder. Aber gerade ist ja auch Urlaubszeit und Sommer usw.
Also am WE den Rechner durchlaufen zu lassen, war schon hart, nicht wegen Lärm, nicht wegen Strom...sondern einfach, weils so schon warm genug im Raum war, auch ohne PC-Heizung.
Aber jetzt wirds ja wieder bissl kühler.  Die ein oder andere WorkUnit muss später noch dran glauben.  


Sagt mal, lohnt es sich für reines GPU-Falten noch eine Linux-Installation zu erstellen?  Bringt das Performance-Vorteile?


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Juni 2016)

... das könnte euch möglicherweise interessieren... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brooker (27. Juni 2016)

... schöne Übersicht.  Aber wo ist die RX 480


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Juni 2016)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> ... das könnte euch möglicherweise interessieren...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bei welchen Taktraten waren die Karten?

So wie die Liste aussieht Referenztakt.

Wie sagst du immer so schön?
Ich glaub nur Statistiken die ich selbst gefälscht habe.


----------



## sonntagskind (27. Juni 2016)

Nur Referenztakt ergibt ja Sinn.  Das schaffen die Karten auf jeden Fall.  Alles andere mit OC is ja individuell (abgesehen von Kauf-OC-Karten,  aber selbst die boosten unterschiedlich je nach Bedingung)


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Juni 2016)

Da bin ich nur teilweise deiner Meinung:
Referenztakt mit Referenzkarten sind ja schön und gut aber so ein Vergleich hat für mich nur eingeschränkte Aussagekraft da in der Regel der Referenzkühler nicht in der Lage ist den Referenztakt zu halten.

Wird schon seinen Grund haben, wieso immer noch nirgends ein Vergleich mit Taktgleichheit gibt:
Meiner Meinung nach bezieht Pascal über 90% seiner Mehrleistung rein über das Taktplus > würde mich nicht weiter wundern wenn bei Taktgleichheit keine 10% Mehrleistung herrausschauen.


----------



## arcDaniel (28. Juni 2016)

Wenn nicht sogar ein Leistungs Minus...

Was OC angeht so bin ich persönlich folgender Meinung:

Egal ob CPU oder GPU, ob AMD, Nvidia oder Intel; Takt und Spannung werden so bestimmt dass 100% der verkauften Chips diese halten. Wegen der Differenzen in der Güte, wird dabei noch ein Reserve-Puffer eingehalten, um Probleme mit einem sehr schlechten Die zu vermeiden.

Unter dem Referenz Takt und Spannung müssen alle Funktionen problemlos und stabil laufen.

Durch den Sicherheitspuffer, ist OC oder Undervolting in einem gewissen Bereich "immer" möglich, ausser man bekommt jetzt den ultra schlechten Die.
Wenn man sicher aber ausserhalb dieses Sicherheitspuffers bewegt, weiss man nicht was man bekommt. So ist oft relativ hohes OC möglich, es gibt aber keine Garantie, dass der Chip, dann alle seine Funktionen fehlerfrei ausführen kann. 
Da der Normale User, eher selten alle Funktionen benötigt, sehen wir oft hohe Taktraten, welche als Rock-Stable bezeichnet werden, es aber oft nicht sind.
So kann ein Chip Game-Stable sein und beim abrufen einer etwas höheren Compute Leistung sofort einbrechen...

Wir sehen es ja auch öfters, dass mit Treiber X1 eine Taktrate super läuft und beim Treiber X2 die GPU sofort abschmiert. Oft kommt dies, dass die GPU, durch Optimierungen, besser ausgelastet wird, und diese OC Probleme dann eher zum Vorschein kommen.

Besonders blöd ist diese Situation, wenn man viel Geld für eine Werks-OC Karte ausgegeben hat und diese aufeinmal den Bios-OC Takt nicht mehr halten kann.

Was die Kühlung angeht, so soll ja z.b. der Kühler (laut Gerüchten, Morgen wissen wir mehr) der RX480 den Boost locker halten können, dabei sogar relativ leise sein, allerdings bei dem Geringsten OC sofort überfordert sein... Somit wäre der Kühler für Referenz und den OEM Markt (wo es um jeden Cent Ersparnis geht) sehr gut dimensioniert und man kann hier z.b. AMD keine Vorwürfe machen. Wenn ich an meine GTX980 zurückdenke, kann ich gleiches behaupten, da hat der Referenz Kühler sogar relativ viel OC vertragen ohne sofort extrem Laut zu werden.

Aus diesen Gründen, finde ich es auch immer besser, man vergleicht die GPU/CPUs mit Standarttakt vergleicht. OC ist ein Bonus und sollte auch nur als Bonus bewertet werden aber nicht für eine Grundbewertung.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (28. Juni 2016)

Jou, da bin ich wieder. Wer wissen möchte, was loß war und wie unsere neue Quelle im Keller ausschaut, kann hier nachsehen:
Gewaltige Stroboskopgewitter erhellten den Nachthimmel am Niederrhein - mit Video - Xanten - lokalkompass.de

Ein paar Sekunden Netzschwankungen reichen aus, um (m)einen Faltrechner zu "killen". 

Kann mir jemand einen guten und günstigen ... wie heißen die Dinger ... "APC Back UPS" empfehlen ?

Ich denke, daß ich dies in Zukunft dringend brauchen werde !


----------



## sonntagskind (28. Juni 2016)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Da bin ich nur teilweise deiner Meinung:
> Referenztakt mit Referenzkarten sind ja schön und gut aber so ein Vergleich hat für mich nur eingeschränkte Aussagekraft da in der Regel der Referenzkühler nicht in der Lage ist den Referenztakt zu halten.



Also Referenzkühler haben bei mir IMMER den Referenztakt halten können, die einen lauter, die anderen leiser. Aber ohne OC liefen bei mir bisher alle Grafikkarten stabil. Ausser die Geforce3Ti200, aber da war der Lüfter einfach defekt.



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wird schon seinen Grund haben, wieso immer noch nirgends ein Vergleich mit Taktgleichheit gibt:
> Meiner Meinung nach bezieht Pascal über 90% seiner Mehrleistung rein über das Taktplus > würde mich nicht weiter wundern wenn bei Taktgleichheit keine 10% Mehrleistung herrausschauen. c



Nach alldem was ich jetzt gesehen habe, gehe ich da zum Teil mit, zumindest wenn man die 980TI mit der 1080/1070 vergleicht.
Die 980 ohne TI ist mittlerweile ja dann doch etwas sehr abgeschlagen, und das macht auch kein Taktplus mehr wett. Auch übertaktet auf 1,5Ghz komme ich nicht mal annähernd an die Werte ran, und dass obwohl mich die 980 dasselbe gekostet hat wie jetzt die 1070 angeboten wird.

Und ja, gerade im Bereich Computing auf den Chips holen sie das meiste aus dem Taktplus, die Bessere verlustreie Komprimierung spielt da wohl eher weniger eine Rolle.
Und es ist schade, dass es scheinbar nur über den Takt geht und es quasi eine "980TI Version 2.0", aber solch eine Leistungssteigerung bei gesunkener Energieaufnahme muss man erstmal schaffen. 

Fürs Falten was Energieeffizienz zu Rechenleistung angeht, gibt es derzeit wohl nichts besseres.


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Juni 2016)

... und wieder mal sind etliche Server down 
.... und wieder mal steht kein Wort auf der Stanford-Homepage 

Ich bin so froh, dass die dort ebenso professionell arbeiten wie wir hier


----------



## Loebstraus (28. Juni 2016)

Jupp stelle ich auch fest hatte am Tag bestimmt die Meldung 4-5 mal drin das kein Server erreichbar war und er deswegen nix neues bekommt. Mal schauen wie es heute ist hab den Folder vorhin wieder eingeschaltet.


----------



## Kashura (28. Juni 2016)

Loebstraus schrieb:


> Jupp stelle ich auch fest hatte am Tag bestimmt die Meldung 4-5 mal drin das kein Server erreichbar war und er deswegen nix neues bekommt. Mal schauen wie es heute ist hab den Folder vorhin wieder eingeschaltet.



bei mir funktioniert es aber es gibt keine punkte xD


----------



## nonamez78 (28. Juni 2016)

Das liegt wieder an der Stats Seite vom Overclocking Board.

Siehe hier, Standford (93 mio Punkte bei mir): nonamez78's contributions to Folding@home
Extreme Overclocking (92 mio Punkte und nichts in den letzten Stunden): nonamez78 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

Mit Serverproblemen (ich konnte bei mir keine finden) hat das natürlich nichts zu tun. Aber der Rest ist nur ein Anzeige Fehler, wie leider öfters mal.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Juni 2016)

Kennt jemand von euch eine E-Mail-Adresse vom SilverStone-Support bei der man auch mal ne Antwort erhält?  

Ich brauch ein Ersatzkabel für meinen Faltserver (Spezialkonstruktion 220V intern) aber bis auf die tolle automatisierte Mail-Antwort geht da anscheinend gar nichts. 


Wenn das so weitergeht, verkauf ich die Karte wieder und hol mir entweder was kleines in Richtung 950 oder steig gleich auf 2 1080 um den die bekommt das X-750 noch versorgt.


----------



## Loebstraus (29. Juni 2016)

01:07:49:WARNING:WU05:FS03:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.45:80': 10001: Server responded: HTTP_INTERNAL_SERVER_ERROR
01:07:50:WARNING:WU05:FS03:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.204:80': Failed to connect to 171.67.108.204:80: Es konnte keine Verbindung hergestellt werden, da der Zielcomputer die Verbindung verweigerte.
01:07:50:ERROR:WU05:FS03:Exception: Could not get an assignment

Diese Nachrichten hab ich oft drin stehen mindestens 2 bis X-mal.


----------



## Kashura (29. Juni 2016)

, da der Zielcomputer die Verbindung verweigerte.
 was soll das denn? eher umgekehrt oder


----------



## Bumblebee (29. Juni 2016)

Kashura schrieb:


> , da der Zielcomputer die Verbindung verweigerte.
> was soll das denn? eher umgekehrt oder



Nope; dieser Server ist im Status "rejecting"
Nun kommt der Compi und fragt nach einer Verbindung (er hätte ja gerne eine neue WU)... welche nicht hergestellt werden kann ("verweigert")
Btw. @nonamez78 - das meinte ich mit meiner gestrigen Reklamation


----------



## Kashura (29. Juni 2016)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Nope; dieser Server ist im Status "rejecting"
> Nun kommt der Compi und fragt nach einer Verbindung (er hätte ja gerne eine neue WU)... welche nicht hergestellt werden kann ("verweigert")
> Btw. @nonamez78 - das meinte ich mit meiner gestrigen Reklamation



ah ok danke ich dachte der Zielcomputer ist unserer daheim haha. heute läuft es nicht so gut mit den Punkten bei mir


----------



## brooker (29. Juni 2016)

... hat von Euch schon jemand was zur Folding-Leistung der RX 480 gefunden oder eine bestellt? Konnte bisher nur eine Schätzung von 250 ppds finden. Das wäre recht wenig. Hoffe auf 300-400k bei 130W.


----------



## alexk94 (29. Juni 2016)

Ich habe nur indirekt etwas gefunden. Hier werden  ab morgen erste Werte zu finden sein:  RX 480 DC Benchmarks - Overclockers UK Forums


----------



## brooker (29. Juni 2016)

... ich habe gerade eine bestellt, da die Ower im Forum auf meine Anfragen nicht reagiert haben. Wir müssen es genau wissen ... vertraue nur der Bilanz die du selbst gefälscht hast ... ich werde berichten!

4096MB PowerColor Radeon RX 480 Aktiv PCIe 3.0

Ich denke aber auch, dass ein Custom-Design die bessere Wahl wäre um das Maximum rauszuholen. Ich vermute, dass die Preise bis zum Start der 1060 erstmal so bleiben.


----------



## brooker (29. Juni 2016)

... Linux sollte auch funktionieren.  http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=amdgpu-rx480-linux&num=1


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. Juni 2016)

Ganz wilde Frage:
Hat jemand schon versucht mit einer Pascal und einer Maxwell parallel im gleichen Recher zu falten? 

Ich weiss, in der Vergangenheit war so ein Generationen-Mix nicht gerade die ideale Kombi, aber vielleicht hat es ja schon jemand getestet und kann mit Erfahrungswerten bei der aktuellen Chip-Generation dienlich sein.


----------



## brooker (29. Juni 2016)

... ich habe bei meinen Test die 970 er und alle getesteten AMDs parallel laufen lassen. Funkte.
Sobald die rx 480 da ist, checken ich das mit der neuen Generation.


----------



## -H1N1- (30. Juni 2016)

Ich habe seit heute folgende Fehlermeldung ob links im Bowser stehe und er faltet nicht mehr:

"Warning: PNaCl module failure, fatal"

Was bedeutet das denn?


----------



## sonntagskind (30. Juni 2016)

Reload im Browser hilft auch nicht(Strg+F5) ? Browserneustart? Rechnerneustart?

Und wenn das alles nicht hilft: Browser deinstallieren/installieren?

NACHTRAG: Wobei....du meinst Wahrscheinlich gar nicht den Chromeclient, oder? Sondern mit im "Browser" ist nur die Benutzeroberfläche gemeint?

Die Meldung an sich ist nichtssagend, daraus kann man keine Ursache ableiten. Sie sagt lediglich, dass der Client nen Fehler in nem Mpdul hatte und abgestürzt ist.
Für alles weitere müsste man sich die Logs anschauen.

Wenn das bisher aber noch nicht aufgetreten ist...starte den Client neu, beobachte, ob es wieder auftritt...wenn ja, kann man sich immer noch auf die langwierige Suche nach der Ursache machen.  Ansonsten: Ignorieren, Software stürzt manchmal ab.


----------



## -H1N1- (30. Juni 2016)

Ja, ist ein separater Tab im Browser. Tab geschlossen, neuen geöffnet und läuft wieder .


----------



## sonntagskind (30. Juni 2016)

Welche Technik sie einsetzen ist mir erstmal egal. Aber du hast schon recht, zu verstehen ist das nicht.
Was ich schlimmer finde, als den Energieverbrauch an sich (schade, dass er eben nur auf gleichem Level ist), ist, dass die PCI-E-Spezifikation überschritten wird.
Gerade zum Falten, wenn das Ding am besten 24/7 unter Vollast steht, stellt das in meinen Augen schon eine höhere Gefahr für die Langlebigkeit des Boards dar.

Mag sein, dass das beim Zocken von 2-3h am Tag nicht soviel ausmacht, aber bei Dauerlast....ich bin skeptisch. Denke aber, dass erste Partnerboards einfach nen 8pol-Stecker haben werden und das Problem ist gelöst.


----------



## crackajack (30. Juni 2016)

tzzz... ich sehe gerade dass ich seit über 1 Woche keine Work Unit mehr zugeteilt bekomme.

Client-Update scheint's ja nicht zu geben.

Edit: NaCl Client angeworfen...


----------



## brooker (30. Juni 2016)

@sonntagskind: mit dem Chart hast Du Recht, ist für mich aber nur ein grober Anhaltspunkt. Genaues wissen wir bald. Die Karte wurde bereits versendet! 

@crackajack: hast du den FAH mal neu gestartet? Wenn das Problem trotzdem besteht, bitte mal per PN kontaktieren, ich schaue per TeamViewer gern mal rüber. Evtl. ist da was zerschossen ...


----------



## ProfBoom (30. Juni 2016)

@crackajack
Falls du mit CPU faltest und mehr als 8 Threads hast, versuch die mal zu reduzieren. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, haben einige hier mit 12 Thread auch keine WU mehr bekommen.


----------



## sonntagskind (30. Juni 2016)

@brooker: Ich bin sehr gespannt.  Zumal ich gerade dabei bin, zu überlegen einnen Folding-Mini-PC zusammenzustellen, der ausschliesslich folden soll...aber ich weiß absolut noch nicht, was für eine Graka da rein soll...eine 480 mit 4gb wäre natürlich der absolute Preisbrecher, wenn die Compute-Leistung gut ausfällt


----------



## Loebstraus (30. Juni 2016)

Ich würde auf jedenfall empfehlen die 8Gb zu nehmen wenn du sie in 2-3 Jahren verkaufen willst hat sie defentiv mit 4Gb zuwenig Speicher.


----------



## brooker (30. Juni 2016)

... da hat Loebi recht. Ich teste mit der 4 GB Variante nur, da sollte es keine Unterschiede geben. So hoffe ich.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (30. Juni 2016)

Sagt mal .. Jetzt was anderes ...

Gibt es mittlerweile eigentlich die Möglichkeit die IGPU meines I7 Skylake zum Falten zu nutzen ???

Die hängt da so Sinnlos im CPU ... Das schmeckt mir jetzt nicht wirklich 
Das muss doch langsam mal gehen ... So Neu ist der Skylake doch gar nicht mehr ... Und verschenkte Leistung ist es alle male


----------



## brooker (1. Juli 2016)

... habe bisher nix dazu gelesen. Probiere es einfach mal aus. Neue GPU einbinden und hoffen, dass eine WU zugeordnet wird.


----------



## nonamez78 (1. Juli 2016)

Laut Stanford sind die doch weiterhin zu langsam, was ich auch fast unterschreiben würde, wenn man sich die schlechten Werte einer AMD CPU mit verbauter GPU ansieht. Wunder sind da keine zu erwarten. Außerdem ist die iGPU doch aus, sobald eine normale Grafikkarte steckt, oder hat der Rechner keine?


----------



## sonntagskind (1. Juli 2016)

Soooo, mein alter C2Q6600 (Office-Rechner, Asrock Vcore Dual SATA, AGP+PCIe, 2GB, DDR2) geht dann jetzt in Rente...und wird durch was modernes ersetzt.

Und zwar durch das hier: ASRock > J3710M
Dazu noch 8GB-RAM. (Der Rest ist ja schon vorhanden)
Für eine Graka zum folden habe ich  mich noch nicht entschieden, da warte ich noch die gtx1060 (eventuell auch die 1050), und die Partnerboards und PPD-Infos zur 480.
Mal sehen, vielleicht kommt da auch die 980 aus dem Gaming-Rechner rein, und da gibts dann was neues....dickes. 

Die Rechenleistung des J3710M liegt circa auf Niveau eines "Intel Core i5-520 @ 2.40GHz", ich hoffe und denke, dass das für eine 1050/1060/970/980 reichen sollte, oder?
Wenn es ne AMD-Karte werden sollte, langts ja eh.

Dann hab ich noch ne Frage zum Datenverbrauch: Wieviel Daten gehen beim Folden so über die Leitung? Hintergrund der Frage ist, dass, wenn der oben genannte Rechner gut performt, es noch einen zweiten reinen Folding-Rechner geben soll. Der Standort dieses Rechners lässt aber keinen Inet-Zugang zu, sodass ich das via Surfstick realisieren will. 
Erfahrungen?


Zum Thema iGPU: Ja laut Aussage sind die zu langsam. Aber einen Sinn in einem reinen Office/Folding-Rechner können sie dennoch haben: Man klatscht ne NVIDIA/AMD-Karte in den Rechner, lässt aber die Monitore an der iGPU. Bei (m)einem Zock-Rechner macht das ja wenige Sinn. Aber dort nervt mich, dass wenn ich folde, und mal n Video starte oder im Browser irgendwas die Beschleunigungsfunktionen der GPU nutzt, der Nvidia-Treiber abstürzt. Unschön. Wird also die Folding-GPU nicht mit der Bildausgabe belatet, kann sie immer volle Granate durchfolden.


----------



## crackajack (1. Juli 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> hast du den FAH mal neu gestartet?


mit jedem Rechnerneustart



ProfBoom schrieb:


> Falls du mit CPU faltest und mehr als 8 Threads hast, versuch die mal zu reduzieren.


Jupp, normalerweise ausschließlich CPU
4 Cores, 8 Hyperthreads

Hab den Client mal de- und wieder installiert. Brachte wohl eig. nichts, weil es irgendwas mit CPU-only zu tun zu haben scheint:
Mit gpu-Slot dabei tut er rechnen, reiße ich gpu weg, verharrt es wieder bei ready. Also gpu-Slot wieder dazu.
Blöderweise ist die Stromspar-GPU eben zu nichts anderem fähig wie failed kurz nach dem download zu generieren. So ein unnötiges Drecksding.
Warum die CPU work unit mit einer GPU work unit gekoppelt wird, erschließt sich mir nun aber ganz und gar nicht.


----------



## sonntagskind (1. Juli 2016)

crackajack schrieb:


> Hab den Client mal de- und wieder installiert. Brachte wohl eig. nichts, weil es irgendwas mit CPU-only zu tun zu haben scheint:
> Mit gpu-Slot dabei tut er rechnen, reiße ich gpu weg, verharrt es wieder bei ready. Also gpu-Slot wieder dazu.
> Blöderweise ist die Stromspar-GPU eben zu nichts anderem fähig wie failed kurz nach dem download zu generieren. So ein unnötiges Drecksding.
> Warum die CPU work unit mit einer GPU work unit gekoppelt wird, erschließt sich mir nun aber ganz und gar nicht.



Dann lass doch einfach den GPU-Slot mit drin, und stelle den GPU-Slot auf "Pause", oder geht das nicht?
Unschön ist das Verhalten aber allemal.


----------



## crackajack (1. Juli 2016)

sonntagskind schrieb:


> Dann lass doch einfach den GPU-Slot mit drin, und stelle den GPU-Slot auf "Pause", oder geht das nicht?
> Unschön ist das Verhalten aber allemal.


Das geht!
Dachte zuerst slot selektieren, auf Pause oben klicken, wäre ok, aber steht ja da: das pausiert dann alles. Mit Rechtsklick kann ich den gpu slot aber einzeln pausieren.
Na wenigstens was.
Dann hoffe ich mal das Pause auch beim Neustart erhalten bleibt. Unnötig Downloads und Fails produzieren wäre ja bescheuert.


----------



## sonntagskind (1. Juli 2016)

Sollte eigentlich beim Neustart so bleiben.


----------



## mattinator (1. Juli 2016)

crackajack schrieb:


> Dann hoffe ich mal das Pause auch beim Neustart erhalten bleibt. Unnötig Downloads und Fails produzieren wäre ja bescheuert.


Wohl eher nicht, in der Slot-Konfiguration unter "Extra Slot Options" einen neuen Wert pause-on-start mit dem Inhalt true eintragen. Dann sollte es auch bei jedem Start des Clients so sein.


----------



## alexk94 (1. Juli 2016)

Faltleistung einer 480 entspricht ungefähr einer GTX 970.
RX 480 DC Benchmarks - Overclockers UK Forums


----------



## nonamez78 (1. Juli 2016)

Das wäre aber wirklich weniger als gedacht. Ich frage nachher mal neocoretexxx. Er faltet mit einer R9 380 und einer R9 390 (aktuell Pause). Wenn ich mich recht erinnere war die 390 aber schon auf Werten (> 300.000 ppd), die ich mit meiner ersten 970 nicht erreicht habe.


----------



## brooker (1. Juli 2016)

... hier mal die Auflistung der von mir erreichten Werte mit Karten der letzten Generation:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...ersicht-leistungswerte-eines-eco-falters.html

AMD 380 lag im Schnitt bei 117K PPDs. Die 390 bei 245K PPDs.


----------



## arcDaniel (1. Juli 2016)

Gestern Bestellt (Caseking) heute angekommen, wow. Arbeite heute allerdings etwas länger, weshalb ich nicht weiss ob die RX480 heute schon falten wird....

Sent from my Wileyfox Swift using Tapatalk


----------



## brooker (1. Juli 2016)

@Daniel: habe Sie nicht zum Laufen bekommen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Juli 2016)

Falls es jemanden interessiert:
Hab aus Spass wieder mal den SMP-Client mit 30 Threads gestartet auch wenn ich mir eigentlich kein Erfolg erhofft hatte gab es ne P8610 mit 135kPPD mit ~150W Mehrverbrauch > könnte also der RX480 Konkurenz machen vorrausgesetzt es hat auch wieder dauerhaft WU's.


----------



## arcDaniel (1. Juli 2016)

Mal sehen ob ich mehr erfolg habe

Sent from my Wileyfox Swift using Tapatalk


----------



## binär-11110110111 (1. Juli 2016)

Meine Jahresabrechnung des Stromanbieters ist heute angekommen...  

... und ich habe eine Nachzahlung .... von .... Trommelwirbel ....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

... 4,94 Euro.  

Fazit: Kann so bleiben, habe sogar noch etwas Luft. Wenn meine 750Ti von uns geht, 
sind 120 Watt durchaus realistisch für meine neue GPU...


----------



## arcDaniel (1. Juli 2016)

Also zu Hause angekommen, GPU eingebaut (hatte Treiber 16.6.2 bereits installiert und Windows 10 Build14379) und sofort erkannt. Ohne grosser herumgespiele sofort mit dem falten begonnen 

Sollte es mir den PCI-E oder gar das Mainboard zerschiessen, habe ich hier noch mein AMD Board mit PhenomII 965BE liegen, welches, dann bis Zen ausreichen muss (oder eine AM4 APU, falls die eher kommt). Natürlich würde dann die RX480 zurückgehen mit allen Konsequenzen... bis dahin will ich aber nicht den Teufel an die Wandt malen.

Ach ja im Moment liegt die WU 13130 core 21 bei 272k ppd (3% Fortschritt)


----------



## brooker (1. Juli 2016)

... gibts ja nicht! Hmmm, 16.6.2 habe ich auch genutzt. Was zeigt GPUZ an? Welche Version nutzt Du?


----------



## arcDaniel (1. Juli 2016)

GPU-Z 0.8.9

Ich habe jetzt sogar schon bei Wattman die Spannung auf 1,035V Reduziert, GPU-Z zeigt diese als 1,025V an. 
Boost bleibt konstant. Mit Standart Spannung hatte ich 81°C und jetzt mit etwas weniger Spannung "nur" 78°C

Wattman scheint jedenfalls sehr interessant zu sein


----------



## brooker (1. Juli 2016)

... mir lässt das keine Ruhe. Ich habe mich nochmals rangesetzt. Gleiches Bild. Es gibt jedoch nun eine Fehlermeldung. Kann da einer was mit anfangen?


----------



## Mr.Knister (1. Juli 2016)

Hast Du vorher den alten Treiber mit dem Guru3D Display Driver Uninstaller sauber entfernt?


----------



## brooker (1. Juli 2016)

... ja. Habe es gerade auch mit den aktuellsten nochmal gemacht. Selbes Bild.


----------



## ProfBoom (2. Juli 2016)

Mal versucht die Karte in einen anderen Slot einzubauen?


----------



## brooker (2. Juli 2016)

... auch das habe ich gestern schon gemacht. Selbst wenn die Karte allein steckt, dass selbe Spiel.  Glücklicher Weise, hat es bei Daniel geklappt


----------



## alexk94 (3. Juli 2016)

Daniel, was bringt deine RX 480 für eine Faltleistung, nach ein paar Tagen einlaufen? Wie viel Mehrleistung hat man gegenüber einer 380 und wie sieht der Stromverbrauch aus?


----------



## arcDaniel (3. Juli 2016)

Also, dann hier mein aktueller RX480 Stand (auch etwas mit der 380X verglichen):

-über den Daumen müssten 280k PPD locker drin sein, habe schon sehr schwache Momente mit 250k gesehen aber auch schon bessere mit 310k
-das wären über den Dauem gut 100k PPD mehr als die 380X

-Stromverbrauch habe ich noch nicht weiter gemessen, kann aber fast nicht höher sein als der von Tonga (werde das noch nachholen)

-Die Lüftersteuerung ist der blanke Horror; reagiert nur extrem träge; so wollte ich mal eine Runde Divinity OS starten (vorher ein Reset der Wattman Einstellungen gemacht), da wurde die GPU 89°C heiss, weil der Lüfter noch bei etwa 1400rpm herumtümelte.  Das Lüfterverhalten habe ich bis jetzt einfach noch nicht verstanden, es verhält sich im allgemeinen sehr merkwürdig...

-ich hatte jetzt schon mehrere "Bad State detected..." dies obwohl die GPU Firestrike Ultra problemlos durchläuft hier sogar so stark belastet wird, dass sie drosselt und bem Falten, wo sie nicht mal druchgehend 100% Belastung bekommt, Fehler auftreten... Ich frage mich hier ob es wirklich an der GPU Spannung liegt oder ein Software Problem ist (Treiber oder FAH Core).

-Ja aus diesem Grund falte ich im Moment auf Default-Spannung um zu sehen ob hier die Fehler auch auftreten. Hier habe ich Temperaturen von 84°C und 2250rpm Lüfter (wenn der Lüfter hier nicht wieder ein Eigenleben entwickelt) und ja mein Mainboard lebt noch 

-Nochmal zur GPU-Spannung und zum Asic; ich habe einen Asic von 82,5%, was laut GPU-Z 75% besser ist, als die anderen validierten GPU's, ich kann trotzdem bei weitem nicht so niedrige Spannungen fahren wie es z.b. WCCFtech (http://wccftech.com/article/radeon-rx-480-reducing-voltage-increasing-efficiency/â€‹) fertig bringt. Fraglich ob es bei denen überhaupt stabil ist. 

Ich hoffe, dass AMD eine saubere Lösung für die PCI-E Problematik bringt und es sich vielleicht nur um einen Treiber/Bios/Microcode-Bug handelt, denn ich bin echt scharf auf eine EK-Waterblocks Wakü.


----------



## alexk94 (3. Juli 2016)

Danke für die Infos. Mal sehen was ne 470 oder 460 für eine Faltleistung hat. Ich finde, dass das eine ordentliche Steigerung gegenüber der alten Gen. ist.


----------



## arcDaniel (3. Juli 2016)

Ich würde sagen JEIN;

Ich habe jetzt mal das Strommessgerät angehangen (diesmal nur den PC) und habe beim Core21 Falten (hatte bereits bei der 380X die höchsten Verbräuche bei Core21), verbraucht der PC 202Watt, so rechne ich einen Idle von 52Watt für das restliche System ab, so würde die RX480 genau auf 150Watt kommen. Die 380W lag bei core21 auch etwa im selben Bereich (~155W)

Im Kopf über den Dauem gerchnet bringt die R480 etwa 80% mehr PPD. Was soll ich sagen; ich würde davon 50% auf die Fertigung/Verbesserungen zurückführen, 20% auf die höhere Shaderzahl und 10% auf den höheren Takt, somit bekomme wir eigentlich genau das was man sich hätte denken können. Also weder eine Enttäuschung noch einen Freudesprung.

Will aber noch bei den 150W RX480 sagen, dass dies der Strom aus der Dose ist und bei diesem Lastbereich mein Netzteil wahrscheinlich nur eine Effi von 85% aufweist, also würde die RX480 hier eigentlich nur 120Watt von ihrer Seite ziehen.

Ich habe aber auch bemerkt wenn ich die Spannung nur minimal runterdrehe, sind es sofort 10Watt weniger. Zwinge ich die Lüfter auf Max, so geht der Verbrauch im ersten Moment hoch, da der Lüfter sehr Stromhungerig ist, allerdings sobald die GPU kühler wird (gleiche Lüfter RPM), geht der Strom ebenfalls etwas runter.

Somit Wakü in Verbindung mit einer Spannungsoptimierung, kann man noch so manches an der Effizienz verbessern.

Ich muss aber gestehen, dass ich im Moment keine Lust habe, zu viel Zeit (welche im Moment doch sehr begrenzt ist) zu opfern, wenn AMD, vielleicht schon nächste Woche, mit einem Fix kommt, welcher dann wieder alles auf den Kopf stellt...


----------



## alexk94 (3. Juli 2016)

Mach dir keinen Stress. Die Karte ist erst seit ein paar Tagen draußen. Ich wollte nur mal wissen, wie sich die Karte schlägt, da du, wenn ich mich nicht irre, der einzige bist, der eine zum falten überredet hat. Und wie du es schon geschrieben hast, es handelt sich um eine Momentaufnahme.


----------



## nonamez78 (3. Juli 2016)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Will aber noch bei den 150W RX480 sagen, dass dies der Strom aus der Dose ist und bei diesem Lastbereich mein Netzteil wahrscheinlich nur eine Effi von 85% aufweist, also würde die RX480 hier eigentlich nur 120Watt von ihrer Seite ziehen.



So kannst du das nicht rechnen. Ein 80 Plus Netzteil hat mindestens einen Wirkungsgrad von 80%. Im idealen Lastbereich, der sollte irgendwo zwischen 50 und 80% der maximalen Last liegen, ist dieser aber deutlich größer (> 90%, eher > 95%). Deine 150 zu 120 Watt sind aber glatt mit 80% gerechnet, ich denke es sind eher 135-140 Watt mit den Zahlen von oben. Die Werte sind natürlich bei einer Annahme, dass dein Netzteil zum Rechner "paßt" (keine 1200 Watt bei geplanten 300 Watt Verbrauch).



arcDaniel schrieb:


> Somit Wakü in Verbindung mit einer Spannungsoptimierung, kann man noch so manches an der Effizienz verbessern.



So kann ich das halb auch von zwei GTX 980ern bestätigigen, allerdings wirklich im kleinen Rahmen. Ich hatte damals die Karten jeweils mit dem originalen BIOS und dem Blower Lüfter der Karten mit F@H immer schön in Power Target gejagt (180 Watt).
Ein Custom BIOS (hat Tage gedauert, aber irgendwann waren die Karten stabil) und einer Wasserkühlung kamen 30-35 Watt weniger raus. Dabei würde ich der Wasserkühlung 10 Watt zuschreiben, 20-25 Watt dem Undervolting. Bei 24/7 macht sowas durchweg Sinn, bei der Möglichkeit die Spannungswandler zu überlasten natürlich noch umso mehr. Mir erscheint die Spannung der 480er GPUs auch recht hoch zu sein. Da läßt sich bestimmt eine Menge trimmen, auch ohne WaKü.


----------



## arcDaniel (3. Juli 2016)

alexk94 schrieb:


> Mach dir keinen Stress. Die Karte ist erst seit ein paar Tagen draußen. Ich wollte nur mal wissen, wie sich die Karte schlägt, da du, wenn ich mich nicht irre, der einzige bist, der eine zum falten überredet hat. Und wie du es schon geschrieben hast, es handelt sich um eine Momentaufnahme.



Ich mache mir keinen Stress, nur mein 3 Monate alter Nachwuchs, fänkt an weniger zu schlafen und möchte immer mehr Aufmerksamkeit 



nonamez78 schrieb:


> So kannst du das nicht rechnen. Ein 80 Plus Netzteil hat mindestens einen Wirkungsgrad von 80%. Im idealen Lastbereich, der sollte irgendwo zwischen 50 und 80% der maximalen Last liegen, ist dieser aber deutlich größer (> 90%, eher > 95%). Deine 150 zu 120 Watt sind aber glatt mit 80% gerechnet, ich denke es sind eher 135-140 Watt mit den Zahlen von oben. Die Werte sind natürlich bei einer Annahme, dass dein Netzteil zum Rechner "paßt" (keine 1200 Watt bei geplanten 300 Watt Verbrauch).



Ups, sorry habe ich mich doch glatt verrechnet, statt -15% halt -20%, eiei... Muss aber zugeben, dass mein Netzteil komplett überdiemsioniert ist. Ich habe im Moment ein Antec HCP850 Platinum drinne, und sogar wenn ich jetzt neben dem Falten Prime95 aktiviere, komme ich auf knapp 280Watt Gesamtverbrauch....


----------



## crackajack (4. Juli 2016)

mattinator schrieb:


> Wohl eher nicht, in der Slot-Konfiguration unter "Extra Slot Options" einen neuen Wert pause-on-start mit dem Inhalt true eintragen. Dann sollte es auch bei jedem Start des Clients so sein.


name: paused
value: true
war bereits hinterlegt


----------



## mattinator (4. Juli 2016)

crackajack schrieb:


> name: paused
> value: true
> war bereits hinterlegt


Hat meines Wissens nicht diese Funktion, wenn doch, wieder etwas gelernt. Ansonsten wie geschrieben "*pause-on-start*" und Wert "true".


----------



## Kashura (5. Juli 2016)

ist die extreme overclocking statistik seite kaputt? Zu Hause kam ich nicht drauf und hier wird der Kram von gestern angezeigt


----------



## nonamez78 (5. Juli 2016)

Da stand gestern was von einem zu erzeugenden Datenbank Backup und Wartungsarbeiten. Das wird vermutlich wieder einen ganz schönen Peak nach oben geben, sobald wieder alles rund läuft.


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Juli 2016)

Die haben ein "Database-Update/Upgrade" gemacht - ist wohl nicht alles "flawless" gelaufen 
Und ja, ist mühsam; wird aber wieder besser 

Hauptsache die Punkte werden (in Stanford) gutgeschrieben
Denn das bedeutet unsere Arbeit kommt an; und somit liefern wir die gewünschten Resultate ab


----------



## arcDaniel (5. Juli 2016)

Kleines Update zur RX480;

Also seitdem ich die Spannung auf Default habe, habe ich auch keine Fehler mehr. Somit war ich mit der Spannungsminierung zu Optimistisch.
Game-Stable bedeutet also noch lange nicht Rock-Stable    (Leichte Anpassungen sind aber noch möglich, war wirklich etwas grob bei der Spannungsminimierung)

Die GPU liegf jetzt auch über 24Stunden im Dauerfalten und mein PCI-E Slot lebt noch  Auch mein Onboard Sound macht keine Probleme...

Die PPD bewegen sich im Moment so zwischen 255k und 316k. 

Der Gesamtverbrauch beim Falten hält sich stabil bei 202Watt. Scheint also dass die GPU wirklich im Powertarget sehr agressiv abregelt.

Was das merkwürdige Verhalten der Lüftersteuerung angeht; so tritt dieses Verhalten auf, wenn man Änderungen bei vornimmt und die GPU unterlast steht. Lässt man die GPU einige Minuten im Idle, nimmt dann die Änderungen vor, läuft alles wie man es erwarten würde.


----------



## brooker (5. Juli 2016)

... danke für das Feedback. Ich bin noch immer zuversichtlich, dass wir mit der RX480 mit einem optimierten Treiber verbrauchs- und leistungstechnisch einen Kandidaten fürs Falten ohne schnelle CPU gefunden haben. Bin gespannt wie es weiter geht ... und liebäugle


----------



## knightmare80 (5. Juli 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> ... danke für das Feedback. Ich bin noch immer zuversichtlich, dass wir mit der RX480 mit einem optimierten Treiber verbrauchs- und leistungstechnisch einen Kandidaten fürs Falten ohne schnelle CPU gefunden haben. Bin gespannt wie es weiter geht ... und liebäugle



Klingt wirklich gut, ich brauche auch eine alternative als 3.karte für meinen folding Rechner. Da werkeln nur die bei 970er rum und eine 3.karte wäre jetzt das optimale für meine 1Mio ppd  die beiden 970er Falten jetzt 700k und mein CPU ist mit 4,2GHz wirklich kühl geworden. (max 60Grad)


----------



## arcDaniel (5. Juli 2016)

Naja, dann glaubt man es läuft alles Rund (lief es ja mindestens die letzten 36 Stunden) und jetzt ein Freeze. Kann ja vorkommen; Neustart; Falten wieder angeworfen --> Freeze.

Wattman hat hierfür die Einstellungen zurückgesetzt, also gehe ich davon aus dass Hänger durch die GPU eben kommen, könnte aber auch eine schlechte WU sein, könnten aber auch PCI-E Nebenwirkungen sein... Firestrike Extreme läuft jedenfalls Problemlos durch, also gehe ich mal nicht von einer Beschädigung aus.

Ich möchte mein Glück aber auch nicht zu sehr herausforderen und da AMD ja selbst Probleme erkannt hat (hier nicht nur das PCI-E Problem, sondern soll es Probleme beim Idle Verbrauch geben und Probleme bei der Bandbreitenauslastung...) und einen Fix versprochen hat, sehe ich im Moment nicht ein mein System zu gefährden ehe dieser Fix verfügbar ist. Gerade wenn der Fix vielleicht noch Heute kommt...

Ohne jetzt aber die RX480 mit der Konkurenz zu vergleichen und mit der Voraussetzung, dass die Software Probleme behoben werden, so scheint es aber eine sehr solide Grafikkarte zu sein, welche zu einen fairen Preis angeboten wird.


----------



## knightmare80 (5. Juli 2016)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Naja, dann glaubt man es läuft alles Rund (lief es ja mindestens die letzten 36 Stunden) und jetzt ein Freeze. Kann ja vorkommen; Neustart; Falten wieder angeworfen --> Freeze.
> 
> Wattman hat hierfür die Einstellungen zurückgesetzt, also gehe ich davon aus dass Hänger durch die GPU eben kommen, könnte aber auch eine schlechte WU sein, könnten aber auch PCI-E Nebenwirkungen sein... Firestrike Extreme läuft jedenfalls Problemlos durch, also gehe ich mal nicht von einer Beschädigung aus.
> 
> ...



Würde auch nichts riskieren. Zum falten könnte ich mir doch die 4GB Variante holen... Das sollte doch auch langen... Aber im Moment sind da alle für 219€ weg bzw nicht lagernd...  Oder ich versuche eine 3. 970er mir günstig zu holen. Muss halt dann mit nem Luftkühler betrieben werden...


----------



## arcDaniel (5. Juli 2016)

knightmare80 schrieb:


> Würde auch nichts riskieren. Zum falten könnte ich mir doch die 4GB Variante holen... Das sollte doch auch langen... Aber im Moment sind da alle für 219€ weg bzw nicht lagernd...  Oder ich versuche eine 3. 970er mir günstig zu holen. Muss halt dann mit nem Luftkühler betrieben werden...



Ich will jetzt nichts gegen die GTX970 sagen, allerdings benötigen die Nvidia Karten beim Falten eine gewisse CPU Last und bei 3x GTX970 wird die nicht zu vernachlässigen sein... wärend eine AMD Karte fast gar keine CPU Last verursacht... So musst du schauen was deine CPU dir erlaubt, nichts dass du mit einer 3ten GTX970 dein Faltsystem ausbremst.


----------



## brooker (5. Juli 2016)

... genau dafür brauchen wir eine vernünftige AMD Karte!


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Juli 2016)

knightmare80 schrieb:


> ... die beiden 970er falten jetzt 700k und mein CPU ist mit 4,2GHz wirklich kühl geworden. (max 60Grad)



Hilf mir nochmal schnell auf die Sprünge - was waren das gleich für 970er??


----------



## knightmare80 (5. Juli 2016)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Ich will jetzt nichts gegen die GTX970 sagen, allerdings benötigen die Nvidia Karten beim Falten eine gewisse CPU Last und bei 3x GTX970 wird die nicht zu vernachlässigen sein... wärend eine AMD Karte fast gar keine CPU Last verursacht... So musst du schauen was deine CPU dir erlaubt, nichts dass du mit einer 3ten GTX970 dein Faltsystem ausbremst.



Habe derzeit mit 2 GTX970 und je 1,47Ghz 35-40% CPU Last auf dem i7-2600k mit 4200Mhz... weiß ja nicht,
ab wann es bremst und außerdem sollte die 3.Karte unter Luft gut laufen...


----------



## knightmare80 (5. Juli 2016)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Hilf mir nochmal schnell auf die Sprünge - was waren das gleich für 970er??


 GTX970@1,47Ghz ??? Jedenfalls brauch ich eine 3. Luftgekühlte Karte... System läuft endlich stabil bei 700k PPD und 44/49Grad GPU-Temperaturen...


----------



## arcDaniel (6. Juli 2016)

So AMD hat ja jetzt ihren Vortschritt für den Fix, wie angekündigt für den 5ten ihrer Zeitzone..., berichtet. So werden wir übermorgen einen neuen Treiber 16.7.1 erhalten, welcher folgendes tut;
-leitet einen Teil des Verbrauchs vom PCI-E Slot zum 6-Pin Stecker um
-bringt einen Schaltet welcher die Kompatibilität verbessern soll, indem der allgemeine Stromverbrauch auf Kosten eines geringen Leistungsverlustes senken soll (Default=OFF)
-durch Verbesserungen einen Leistungsgewinn von 3%
-Diese 3% Gewinn sollen den Verlust beim Kompatibilitätsmodus ausgleichen

Ich bin jetzt echt auf diesen Treiber gespannt und auch ob sich die 3% beim Falten bemerkbar machen. Es sieht jedenfalls gut aus, dass ich sie behalten werde und auch unter Wasser setzen werde...


----------



## nonamez78 (6. Juli 2016)

Die 3% kannst du nicht merken, weil die WUs schon um 200% oder mehr schwanken können .
Ne Spaß beiseite: bei mir (2x 1080) kann eine Karte 1.000.000 PPD laut Anzeige einfahren, ebenso aber auch 350.000 PPD (das geschieht gerade seit Stunden auf einer der beiden Karten). Nicht nur ärgerlich für mein Punktkonto, sondern auch der Grund, wieso du solche Änderungen von 3% niemals messen werden wirst (da braucht man einen konstant laufenden Benchmark für).


----------



## arcDaniel (6. Juli 2016)

nonamez78 schrieb:


> Die 3% kannst du nicht merken, weil die WUs schon um 200% oder mehr schwanken können .
> Ne Spaß beiseite: bei mir (2x 1080) kann eine Karte 1.000.000 PPD laut Anzeige einfahren, ebenso aber auch 350.000 PPD (das geschieht gerade seit Stunden auf einer der beiden Karten). Nicht nur ärgerlich für mein Punktkonto, sondern auch der Grund, wieso du solche Änderungen von 3% niemals messen werden wirst (da braucht man einen konstant laufenden Benchmark für).



Jein, die Schankungen die ich bis jetzt bei der RX480 hatte, waren so zwischen 255k -310k, allerdings hängt das mit den Projekten zusammen. Heisst wenn ich ein Projekt bekomme, wo die GPU 310k packt, packt sie es auch beim nächtsen geleichen Projekt, so können es mit dem neuen Treiber fast 320k werden also etwa 10k mehr (im Schlechten fall nur 7k mehr, aber auch das ist etwas).

Zudem kann man ja nicht einfach 3% draufrechnen, denn wenn das Projekt um 3% schneller fertig ist, fällt auch der Bonus grösser aus... 

Ich gebe aber zu, dass ich mir eher 0% Steigerung erwarte, da so wie ich das mitbekommen habe, die Steigerung durch einen Fix von einem Fehler des Speicherinterfaces kommt, stammt und hier würde es eigentlich nichts beim Falten bringen.


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Juli 2016)

knightmare80 schrieb:


> GTX970@1,47Ghz ??? Jedenfalls brauch ich eine 3. Luftgekühlte Karte... System läuft endlich stabil bei 700k PPD und 44/49Grad GPU-Temperaturen...



Ich hatte gefragt weil ich mit 2 GTX970 unter gar keinen Umständen *regelmässig* über 620 k PPD einfahren kann



arcDaniel schrieb:


> So AMD hat ja jetzt ihren Fortschritt für den Fix, wie angekündigt für den 5ten ihrer Zeitzone..., berichtet. So werden wir übermorgen einen neuen Treiber 16.7.1 erhalten, welcher folgendes tut;
> 
> - leitet einen Teil des Verbrauchs vom PCI-E Slot zum 6-Pin Stecker um *<== was für sich genommen nichts ändert; lediglich der Slot wird entlastet*
> - bringt einen Schalter welcher die Kompatibilität verbessern soll, indem der allgemeine Stromverbrauch auf Kosten eines geringen Leistungsverlustes senken soll (Default=OFF) *oookeee?? *
> ...



Und nein, 3% werden bei den angesprochenen Schwankungen tatsächlich in der "Messungenauigkeit" verschwinden


----------



## sonntagskind (6. Juli 2016)

Die RX480 wird immer intereassanter für mein 24/7 Folding-Projekt mit kleiner Pentium-CPU auf Micro-Atx-Board. Allerdings warte ich noch auf Custom-Designs der Hersteller wegen beserer/leiserer Kühlung und 8-Pin-Stecker. Und mal schauen, was die 1060 (wenn sie denn demnächst erscheint) so kostet und faltet. Wobei ATI-Karten eben keine CPU-Last verursachen. Die günstigere 4GB-Variante der RX480 sollte ja fürs folden genauso schnell sein, wie die 8GB-Variante, right?

Zur Foldleistung der 970: Mit ner auf 1407Mhz laufenden 980 (ja, 980) erreiche ich circa 380k-400kPPD, meist so um 385k-390kPPD... Die angegebenen 700kPPD sind nicht nur der Peak? Mir wurde auch schon 425k am Tag angezeigt, aber dauerhaft ist das eben nicht. Ebenso, wie dort auch schon mal 250k stand.


----------



## knightmare80 (6. Juli 2016)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ich hatte gefragt weil ich mit 2 GTX970 unter gar keinen Umständen *regelmässig* über 620 k PPD einfahren kann



ok, dann sagen wir mal 60-70% sind es über 600k PPD .... entweder habe ich gute Projekte oder der FOHH Control zeigt das falsche an, jetzt gerade >700k  (genau420k/295k ...)


----------



## knightmare80 (6. Juli 2016)

sonntagskind schrieb:


> Zur Foldleistung der 970: Mit ner auf 1407Mhz laufenden 980 (ja, 980) erreiche ich circa 380k-400kPPD, meist so um 385k-390kPPD... Die angegebenen 700kPPD sind nicht nur der Peak? Mir wurde auch schon 425k am Tag angezeigt, aber dauerhaft ist das eben nicht. Ebenso, wie dort auch schon mal 250k stand.



Also sagen wir 600-700k PPD... ich sehe halt immer Werte zwischen 655 und 700k... kann ja nicht immer nachschauen. Werden wir ja in den Charts sehen was ich im Schnitt mache. Ich falte nur mit den Karten und einem Kern des CPU (der mach 2k PPD) Also kann man das gut sehen. Achso, die Karten laufen bei 1462/1475Mhz.


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Juli 2016)

knightmare80 schrieb:


> ok, dann sagen wir mal 60-70% sind es über 600k PPD .... entweder habe ich gute Projekte oder der FOHH Control zeigt das falsche an, jetzt gerade >700k  (genau420k/295k ...)



*DAS* macht jetzt auch für mich wieder maximal Sinn - Danke für die Präzisierung


----------



## hornhautman (6. Juli 2016)

Moin Leute, habe mir jetzt die 1070 Gamerock von Palit gegönnt und bin schwer beeindruckt von dem Teil! Habe sie leicht übertaktet, sodas sie einen Boosttakt von 2GHz hält, ohne Spannungserhöhung (ohne OC 1936MHz). Die Karte generiert zur Zeit eine PPD zwischen 600K bis 700K, bei einer Gesamtleistungsaufnahme von 200W bis max. 250W (Durchschnitt 215W). Habe die Lüfterkurve etwas nach unten angepaßt, zur Zeit wird die Karte nur 64°C warm, bei einer Lüfterdrehzahl von 780rpm (Raumtemperatur 23°C)! Der Rechner ist endlich wieder unhörbar! Im Vergleich zur "alten" EVGA 970 SSC ACX2.0, welche eigentlich höllisch laut und sehr heiß war (der Rechner verbrauchte zwischen 226 bis 312W beim Falten), ist dieses Upgrade für mich ein echter Fortschritt! Durch den Vekauf der 970 war die Investition auch sehr überschaubar.


----------



## brooker (6. Juli 2016)

... das sind sehr gute Neuigkeiten. Glückwunsch zur neuen Karte und allzeit gutes Falten!


----------



## arcDaniel (6. Juli 2016)

Ich möchte noch eine Anmerkung machen zu; "Am Tag X habe ich soviele Punkte erhalten..."

Man sollt hier bedenken, dass es vorkommt, dass eine WU z.b. 6Stunden braucht und hier die ersten 5 Stunden von 19.00-24.00H gefaltet wurden und die WU dann am folgenden Tag fertig wird. So werden auch sämtliche Punkte der WU für dieses Tag berechnet obwohl der Grossteil am Vortag bearbeitet wurde.

Man kann auch nicht unser Zeit nehmen, da die States von Overclocking.com in einer anderen Zeitzone gebucht werden.

Somit ist es besser die Daily Production man genauer zu betrachten und hier selbst ein Durchschnitt der letzten 10 Tage zu errechnen.


----------



## knightmare80 (6. Juli 2016)

So sehe ich das auch, bin gespannt was meine beiden gtx970 im Schnitt fur PDD bringen. Nach dem Treiberupdate findet ich sind die werte gestiegen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Juli 2016)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Man kann auch nicht unser Zeit nehmen, da die States von Overclocking.com in einer anderen Zeitzone gebucht werden.
> 
> Somit ist es besser die Daily Production man genauer zu betrachten und hier selbst ein Durchschnitt der letzten 10 Tage zu errechnen.


Unötiger Aufwand > zur Berechnung der "24Hr Avg" von Overclocking.com werden die Daten der letzten 14 Tagen zu Rate gezogen.


----------



## ProfBoom (7. Juli 2016)

Der letzten sieben Tage.


----------



## arcDaniel (7. Juli 2016)

Ups hatte ich übersehen, hatte nur bemerkt dass mancher User; "in den letzten 24Stunden habe ich aber xyz Punkte bekommen..." 

Noch mal ein kleines Update zur RX480:

Habe so jetzt doch noch etwas falten lassen, obwohl der neue Treiber noch nicht do ist. Allerdings musste ich die angefangene WU löschen, da hier das System immer wieder hängen geblieben ist.
Jetzt über Nacht, hatte ich dennoch 2 Fehlermeldungen obwohl die Karte im Moment ohne Spannungsreduzierung läuft.

Für mich gibt es im Moment 3 Möglichkeiten:
-Problem mit dem Treiber
-Mögliches Problem mit der GPU selbst
-FAH Core einfach noch Probleme mit Polaris, kann mich hier an den Release von Maxwell1.0 aka GTX750(ti) erinnern; sehr gute Ausbeute damals, allerdings oft Probleme beim fertigfalten, damals lag es auch am Core (keine Ahnung welcher dies damals war...)


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Juli 2016)

ProfBoom schrieb:


> Der letzten sieben Tage.


Das müssen offensichtlich mal umgestellt haben und ich hab es nicht mitbekommen, weil früher war es so.


----------



## sonntagskind (7. Juli 2016)

Moin zusammen, apropos RX480...(Vorteil, dass quasi keine CPU-Last auftritt)

Wie ich hier letztends schon mal schrieb, habe ich mir einen kleinen Office-Rechner auf Basis eines "Intel Pentium J3710". zusammengestellt Dieser wird passiv gekühlt und verbraucht echt wenig Strom, sorry...hat eine geringe Leistungsaufnahme). Wie ich vor ein paar Seiten schrieb, wollte ich ja testen und dies für meinen geplanten Folding-only-Rechner ggf. ebenfalls als Basis nehmen.

Gestern habe ich getestet. 

Also die 980 aus dem Spielerechner ausgebaut, dort reingestzt und FAH-Client angeschmissen. NVIDIA-Karten benötigen ja CPU-Leistung. Und wie es scheint nicht zu knapp.

Das Ergebnis:

Die CPU zeigt im Taskmanager eine Auslastung von um die 50% an (46-56%) wenn nur die GPU faltet.  Da dachte ich....hey, das läuft ja super, die Leistung reicht. Auch der CPU-Boost auf 2,6Ghz kann dauerhaft gehalten werden. Wieder war ich froher DInge, dass das System so schon gut funktioniert. Ich ließ also die Workunit noch ein bissl weiter laufen, beobachtete die Temps und den Grafikkarten-Boost. Die GTX980 lief dauerhaft mit 1417Mhz...doch als mein Blick auf die PPD-Anzeige fiel war ich leicht schockiert....keine 200k-PPD.

Irgendwas stimmt doch da nicht. Also bissl analysiert. Die Priorität der Prozese alle auf ECHTZEIT gedreht. GPU-Auslastung blieb bei 74-77%...egal was ich machte. Auch das Erhöhen oder verringern der GPU-Frequenz änderte daran nichts, Die Auslastung der CPU verharrte weiterhin bei circa 50%... Ein Blick auf die "Details" des Prozesses brachte dann die Erleuchtung: Der Core21 skaliert NICHT mit der Anzahl der Kerne. Der Prozess alleine war wie angenagelt bei 25% und das bei "Echtzeit". 25%...ist ja genau ein viertel von 100%...Vierkern-CPU.....mmmmhh.... 

FAZIT: Eine relativ "schnelle" CPU (siehe PassMark - CPU Performance Comparison " ) die ihre Leistung aus Multithreading zieht, bringt einem fürs Falten auf der GPU (!) mit NVIDIA-Karten nichts. Es ist also für diesen Anwendngfall besser einen 2-Kerner zu nehmen der eine hohe Single-Thread-Performance aufweist. Für mich bedeutet das, dass der Folding-Rechner statt mit dem Ultra-Energiesparenden J3710 jetzt mit einem Pentium G3260 ausgestattet wird (siehe LINK, Anschaffungskosten sind nahezu identisch).
Das mache ich daher, da eventuell die 980 zum Folden benutzt werden wird, und ich meine Gaming-Graka aufrüste.

Ansonsten bliebe nur der Einsatz einer RX480 zum folden.  Für AMD-Karten sollte der J3710 ja reichen. Leider kann ich das nicht testen, da keine RX480 am Start.
Bleibt festzuhalten: Wer mit NVIDIA-GPU falten will sollte nicht auf die Anzahl der Kerne schielen, sondern auf die Single-Thread-Performance. Oder eben eine AMD-Karte wählen.
Ein Pentium J3710 ist definitiv zu langsam für eine GTX980.

@arcDaniel: Kannst du mal bitte nachschauen, wie hoch die CPU-Belastung beim Falten bei dir ist? Thx 

OFFTOPIC: Für Office/Surfen/Videoschauen ist so ein kleiner J3710 mit SSD aber wirklich mehr als ausreichend, alles läuft ziemlich rund, und das lautlos....kann man noch mit nem passiven Netzteil mit 90W für knappe 30euro (Zotac)kombinieren, dann ists wirklich lautlos.)


----------



## arcDaniel (7. Juli 2016)

@sonntagskind

Die CPU dümpelt im Idle (800mhz) mit 1-2% Auslastung für den core21 herum. Also quasi überhaupt keine CPU Last.


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Juli 2016)

Zuerst einmal herzlichen Dank an Sonntagskind für seine Testreihe

Ich werde heute Abend auch mal nachschauen wie es bei mir (! *NICHT* im Castle Bumblestein !) so ausschaut


----------



## brooker (7. Juli 2016)

@ sonntagskind: Du hast Dir viel Arbeit gemacht und hättest es hier nachlesen können:  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...-limitiert-meine-cpu-die-gpu-beim-falten.html

Bei der 980er mit dem Takt sollte eine CPU mit mindestens 4 GHz verbaut werden, damit kein Limit entsteht.


----------



## sonntagskind (7. Juli 2016)

Soviel Arbeit war das nicht. Karte in den Rechner schmeißen, Treiber installieren und loslegen. Am längsten hat wohl das Schreiben des Textes hier gedauert 

Aber schöne Abhandlung brooker, sehr ausführlich! 

Dazu jedoch eine Anmerkung, was mir gestern aufgefallen ist. Egal Ob ich die GPU mit 1000Mhz, 1200, oder 1400Mhz befeuerte...die GPU-Auslastung lag dabei immer bei 75-77%. Ich kann mir da keinen Reim drauf machen. Normalerweise sollte ja die Auslastung bei geringerem Takt hochgehen, oder bei höherem Takt dann sinken. Tat sie aber nicht. Das verwirrt mich.
Aber sei es drum.

Letztlich bleibt festzuhalten, dass die Frage nach der besseren Energieeffizienz dann noch etwas komplizierter wird. Wenn ich die RX480 mit 160watt+15Watt für Board und CPU  nutzen kann, aber für 80.000-100kPPD mehr eine GTX980 mit 180Watt+mind 50W für Board und CPU brauche... (sind Schätz/Phantasiewerte, ihr wisst worauf ich raus will), dann wird es ganz schön schwierig eine Antwort darauf zu finden...

Ach, is das kompliziert....  und spannend!


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Juli 2016)

Also, wie versprochen:

System 1: CPU Core i7-860 // beide GTX 970er benötigen 12-13% der CPU (je) // alle 8 "Kerne" werden (unterschiedlich stark)  angesprochen (WIN 10)
System 2: CPU Core i7-6700K // eine GTX 980Ti benötigt 12-13% der CPU // alle 8 "Kerne" werden  (unterschiedlich stark) angesprochen (WIN 7)
System 3: CPU Core i7-4770K // beide GTX 970er benötigen 10-11% der CPU (je) // 5 "Kerne" werden  (unterschiedlich stark) angesprochen (WIN 7)


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Juli 2016)

Meine letzte Hoffung an so ein Ersatzkabel für mein Gehäuse zu kommen, hat sich leider auch in Rauch aufgelöst und jetzt weiss ich nicht recht was ich machen soll :

Bei der ursprünglich geplanten Ersatzkarte handelt sich es um eine Asus GTX 980 Strix die bereits auf Wakü umgerüstet ist (hab sie von einem Bekannten günstig bekomen) > da ich am NT anstehe, werde ich diese wohl wieder verkaufen. 

Aktuell faltet die Titan X und 30 Threads der Xeons sind mit SMP beschäftigt, allerdings geht mir das Seasonic X-750 so echt auf die Nerven > durch die zusätzlichen 150W (bringen ~130kPPD) und damit resultierende 550W-Gesamtverbrauch dreht der Lüfter schon ganz schön kräftig auf. 

Die Frage ist jetzt was ich machen soll (Gehäusewechsel ist für mich keine Option ):
1. So lassen > 550W für ~900kPPD
2. Mir ne kleine günstige Maxwell in der Bucht schiessen > 750 Ti, 950 oder 960 (maximal 8-Pin-Anschluss)
3. Mir ein "Opfer" suchen das mir ne Pascal-Karte ausleiht > keine Ahnung ob die überhaupt mit der aktuellen Bios-Version laufen (Problem ES/Bios-Version) 


Was meint ihr?


----------



## Timmy99 (7. Juli 2016)

Kurzer Bericht vom Android-Sektor:
Es hat ein Update der App gegeben, welches ich im anderen Thread mit in den letzten Post eingepflegt habe.
Größte Neuerung ist, dass nun anstatt alle CPU Kerne, nur noch 1 CPU-Kern des SoC's für die folding App benutzt wird.
Link dazu:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...to-folding-home-fuer-android-post7566681.html


----------



## arcDaniel (7. Juli 2016)

@A.Meier-PS3

Scheinbar ist aber eine Gehäusewechsel die einzige Möglichkeit für ein vernünftiges Netzteil... oder?
Dein Gehäuse gefällt mir auch sehr gut, dies Netzteilproblematik, hat mich aber immer vom Kauf abgehalten...

@all

AMD Crimson 16.7.1 installiert und nun faltet die RX480 wieder. 
Die erste winzige Beobachtung, die Spannung (Default und Anzeige GPU-Z) geht nun noch auf maximal 1,0688V und nicht mehr auf 1,0750V (Obwohl die Einstellung in Wattman die Gleiche geblieben ist).
Die Verbrauchsanzeige von GPU-Z bezieht sich ja nur auf die GPU selbst und nicht aufs Board und hier werden 115W max anstatt 134W max angezeigt.
Der Verbrauchsmesser an der Dose, zeigt etwa 10Watt weniger an (schwankt nun zwischen 190-195W, vorher 202W).
Aktuelle WU fast 300k PPD.

Wenn jetzt keine groben Probleme auftauchen, ist es schade für den Marktstart der RX480, AMD hat aber eine respektable Lösung gefunden (meine Meinung).


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (7. Juli 2016)

Mensch Meier ^^

Hast du nicht irgendwie die Möglichkeit ein abgewinkeltes Verlängerungskabel, welches genau so abgewinkelt ist, wie du es brauchst ???
An Kabel und Adaptern gibt es doch eigentlich mehr als genug Auswahl ... Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es für sowas keine Lösung gibt o_O

Schonmal die Netzteillabel abgeklappert ??? Evtl. bietet dir irgendeiner der Hersteller (SuperFlower, CoolerMaster, BeQuiet, SeaSonic ect.) irgendeine Lösung für dein Problem.
Kann mir schlecht vorstellen, dass da gar nix gehen soll 

Wenn du denen beibringen kannst, dass du eines deren Oberklassenetzteile kaufen möchtest, aber nur unter der Voraussetzung, eine Lösung für dein Problem zu finden


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Juli 2016)

@SnakeByte0815:
Gib mir schnell ein paar Minuten Zeit, dann stell ich dir ein Bild ein wo du genau siehst wo mein Problem liegt.


----------



## brooker (7. Juli 2016)

1 oder 3. Kann man das Kabel nicht selbst herstellen?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Juli 2016)

Hier das versprochene Foto:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab trotz intensiver Suche keinen Stecker gefunden der diese geringe Bauhöhe (30mm) aufweisst > das niedrigste was ich gefunden habe, ist der von mattinator verlinke Conradstecker mit ~34mm der aktuell auch verbaut ist.

Problem bei dem Conrad-Stecker ist aber auch seine Ausrichtung (wenn ihr nicht wisst was ich meine, schaut euch den Beitrag von mir an > http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...t-fuer-dual-sockel-mainboard-post8296315.html )

Was mich vom dort erwähnten Seasonic X-1250 abhält, ist das es nur ein Singelrail-NT ist.


Edit:
Der verlinkte Conrad-Stecker > Kaltgerate-Steckverbinder C13 Buchse, gewinkelt Gesamtpolzahl: 2 + PE 10 A Schwarz Kaiser 798/sw/C 1 St. auf conrad.de online bestellen | 000740318


----------



## sonntagskind (8. Juli 2016)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Also, wie versprochen:
> 
> System 1: CPU Core i7-860 // beide GTX 970er benötigen 12-13% der CPU (je) // alle 8 "Kerne" werden (unterschiedlich stark)  angesprochen (WIN 10)
> System 2: CPU Core i7-6700K // eine GTX 980Ti benötigt 12-13% der CPU // alle 8 "Kerne" werden  (unterschiedlich stark) angesprochen (WIN 7)
> System 3: CPU Core i7-4770K // beide GTX 970er benötigen 10-11% der CPU (je) // 5 "Kerne" werden  (unterschiedlich stark) angesprochen (WIN 7)



Jo, Danke.  Daran sieht man auch sehr schön, dass der Core für die GPU nur Single-Threaded ist. "12-13% --> 12,5%...bei 8 Kernen.... Tada 100%.

Je mehr ich darüber nachdenke, desto mehr gefällt mir die RX480/AMD-Architektur.
Der Pentium G3260+gedämmtem Gehäuse und quiet-Komponenten ist bestellt. Dann teste ich nochmal mit der 980. Wenn das nicht zufriedenstellend läuft, warte ich noch auf anständige Silent-Designs der RX480. Läuft das gut, dann kommt die 980 da rein. Aber ist vllt ganz gut, dass bis dahin noch etwas Zeit vergeht, dann werden die Karten (hoffentlich) noch etwas günstiger.


----------



## crackajack (8. Juli 2016)

Wieder retour beim NaCl Client....

Der normale client ist wieder mit ready sein und waiting on Assignment beschäftigt.

Ist nicht so dass so ein Vierkerner Xeon im Vergleich zu modernen GPUs irgendwas reißt, aber veralbert komme ich mir da schon vor, wenn der automatische Hintergrunddienst einen Babysitter braucht.


----------



## brooker (8. Juli 2016)

... interessanten Link für die Folder-Bauer: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...-mainboard-750ti-uebertakten.html#post6743518

und zum Thema Garantieverlust bei Kühlerwechsel: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...n-garantie-uebertakten-und-kuehlerwechsel.jpg


----------



## sonntagskind (8. Juli 2016)

@A.Meier-PS3  Mein Bitfenix Phenom M Gehäuse für den Faltrecher ist heute gekommen. Da wird das Kabel von hinten nach vorn durchgeführt. Und hinten ist dann ein gewinkelter Stecker wie auf deinem Bild. Wenn man in den Stecker guckt und die 3.Nase unten ist, geht das Kabel nach rechts weg. Uuuund die Steckertiefe ist 27mm. Habs nachgemessen. Also frag doch einfach mal den Bitfenix-Support, ob du das Kabel als Ersatzteil für dein Phenom M Gehäuse irgendwie bekommen kannst.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Juli 2016)

@sonntagskind:
Danke für die Info (merk ich mir als aktuellen Plan B).

Gestern Abend hab ich mich nochmals ausführlich mit Onkel Google unterhalten auch wenn ich ehrlich gesagt wenig Hoffnung hatte was zu erfahren:
Er hat mir was von einem Caseking-Forums-Thread aus 2008 erzählt wo es auch um den SilverStone-Support ging > mit der dort erwähnten E-Mail-Adresse (ist ne andere als auf der SilverStone-Seite) hab ich nochmals ne Mail geschrieben und siehe da, heute Mittag meldet sich der Support!
Kabel haben sie am Lager > warte nur noch auf ihr Angebot was es inklusive Versand in die Schweiz kosten soll.


----------



## JeansOn (9. Juli 2016)

Ach, die Schweiz - ja, wenn man nicht gerade Glacier fahren will, könnte man meinen, das wäre ungemein weit weg ...

Folgende Erfahrung von mir, könnte Dir aber Mut machen. Oder ich hatte halt Service-Glück:
Meinen Jungs hatten jeder so ein Funkauto und sind damit ums Haus rum. Bis einer der Wagenmotoren durchdrehte, aber der Wagen nicht mehr fuhr. Aufmachen, kaputtes Zahnrad raus und einfach mal nett angefragt, ob es einen Ersatz gibt. Zahnrad war kaputt. Ob ich  es wegschmeiße oder denen zur Ansicht schicke, eigentlich egal. Aber wir hatten Glück, ein paar Tage später war ein Umschlag ohne alles, aber mit Zahrad im Briefkasten. Für lau. Das war Service.


----------



## arcDaniel (10. Juli 2016)

Sehr kurzes RX480 update;

WU9206 (core21) --> 330k ppd -->


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Juli 2016)

In den letzten zwei Wochen hat sich einiges an der SMP-Front getan:
Als ich wieder angefangen habe SMP zu falten gab es ganze zwei Projekte die sich mit 30 Threads falten lies > jetzt sind es minimum 10! 

Der PPD-Bereich bewegt sich zwischen 120 und 190kPPD > Mittelwert würde ich bei 160kPPD setzten, da die höheren besser vertreten sind.


----------



## brooker (10. Juli 2016)

..  Sprich, man kann das Thema wieder ins Auge fassen und die CPUs schonend anfallen lassen?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Juli 2016)

Ich kann jetzt natürlich nur von hoher Thread-Anzahl sprechen auf einer nicht mehr aktuellen Architektur alias Sandy Bridge sprich wie es mit Skylake oder so aussieht müsste jemand anders testen.
Bei meinem Sandy-Xeons kommen momentan ~500PPD/W raus.


----------



## arcDaniel (11. Juli 2016)

Dann bin ich mal gespannt wenn die ZEN Opteron's kommen 

Kann mir einer sagen was mit folgender Fehlermeldung gemeint ist:
04:51:36:WU01:FS01:0x21:WARNING:Console control signal 1 on PID 5308

Die WU stoppte bei 20% konnte aber danach normal wieder weiterfalten also ab 20%.


----------



## nonamez78 (11. Juli 2016)

Da ist der Prozess gestorben. "Console control signal 1" bedeutet enfach den Rückgabewert der WU an die Hauptinstanz (die selber nicht rechnet, sondern nur Aufgaben verteilt). Auch dieser Verteiler wusste zu dem Zeitpunkt nicht was los war, da er selber auf die Rückmeldungen der WU angewiesen ist. Diese war aber lediglich "1", was z.B. unter Linux einem Fehler entspricht, ohne genauere Details.
Es könnte also viele Gründe haben. Unstabilität am Rechner, Einzel- oder Zufall, ... Hast du irgendwas übertaktet?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Juli 2016)

Was verbraucht ne übertaktete 980 (angepeilt sind ~1400MHz)?
180W?

Überlege gerade ob es ein Dark Pro 11 mit 1000W oder 1200W werden soll, preislich ja fasst gleich.


----------



## nonamez78 (11. Juli 2016)

Zu übertaktet kann ich nichts sagen, aber meine beiden 980er haben sich ohne Undervolting damals 160-180 Watt genehmigt (pro Stück). Das Power Target hat vermutlich die Obergrenze gesetzt (kannst du meiner Erinnerung nach ohne BIOS Mod bis 210 Watt ausdehnen).


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Juli 2016)

Also wenn ich mal mit 200W rechne, komm ich beim reinen GPU-Falten also auf einen Verbrauch von rund 600W.
Wenn die Xeons mitfalten sind es rund 770W.

Da auch moderne NT ihren höchsten Wirkungsgrad bei etwa 55% haben, wäre wohl das 1200W besser, andererseits werden wohl die Grakkas in Zukunft sparsamer und so wäre wohl das 1000W die bessere Wahl.

Was meint ihr?


----------



## nonamez78 (11. Juli 2016)

So schlimm ist das mit den Netzteilen nicht mehr. Solange du ein 80 Plus NT kaufst, passt das schon.

Kannst du auch recht gut hier nachlesen: 80 PLUS – Wikipedia

Die meisten "guten" PC Netzteile haben alle 80 PLUS Platinum (mein BeQuiet Dark Power Pro 11 mit 750 Watt im Falter hat es, das Corsair 860i im Gamer auch), da ist der nutzbare Bereich schon sehr groß.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (11. Juli 2016)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Also wenn ich mal mit 200W rechne, komm ich beim reinen GPU-Falten also auf einen Verbrauch von rund 600W.
> Wenn die Xeons mitfalten sind es rund 770W.
> 
> Da auch moderne NT ihren höchsten Wirkungsgrad bei etwa 55% haben, wäre wohl das 1200W besser, andererseits werden wohl die Grakkas in Zukunft sparsamer und so wäre wohl das 1000W die bessere Wahl.
> ...



Du hast zwischen 20% - 80% Prozent den größt möglichen Wirkungsgrad ...
Achte nur darauf das im Hochwattbereich mindestens Gold - Platinum ist ...

Bei dem was du aus der Dose ziehst musst du ja noch den Wirkunsgrad abziehen, dann hast du den Wert den deine Hardware wirklich zieht 
Was sagt denn dein Schätzeisen, wenn du Bude unter Last ist ?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Juli 2016)

Titan X faltet alleine ~390W.
Titan X + Xeon falten ~550W.
Gemessen mit Strommessgerät.

Restliche Angaben im vorherigen Beitrag sind mit 200W gerechnet die die 980 wohl brauchen wird.

Wenn ein neues NT, dann wird es ein Dark Power Pro 11 > die Frage ist nur noch 1000W oder 1200W


----------



## brooker (11. Juli 2016)

... ich würde auf 1000W gehen.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (11. Juli 2016)

In diesem Fall bist du dann bei gerechneten 770 Primär ...

Da ziehen wir noch die ca 90% Wirkungsgrad ab, dann bist du nach Adam Ries bei ca. 693 W Sekundär ...

bei einem 850 Watt Netzteil wären das dann ca. 82% und du hättest da ebenfalls noch Reserven 

Da hat Noname Recht ... Ein 850 Watt Netzteil würde bei dir schon völlig ausreichend sein ... 1200 W sind völlig Overkill ... Wenn du du dir aber nicht sicher bist, kannst du selbstverständlich auch zum 1000W greifen ... Wenn du da besser schlafen kannst


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Juli 2016)

850W würde ich schon aus Luftzug-/Lautstärkengründen nicht nehmen > Wenn ich am PC bin, ist das NT keinen Meter von meinem Kopf entfernt und ich merk den Luftzug vom Seasonic X-750.

Also wird es das 1000W.


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Juli 2016)

Also meiner Meinung nach (da gebe ich Snake recht) würde ein 850er reichen, denn

- richtigerweise wird die "Stromforderung" zukünftig sinken
- das 850er ist *PLATIN* anstelle von *GOLD*
- das 850er ist (!trotz *PLATIN*!) merklich preiswerter

Stimmt schon, nach oben hast du dann nicht mehr (so) viel Luft - aber für mich würde das enorm passen
Falls du mehr "Spielraum" brauchst dann das 1000er; aber auf keinen Fall das 1200er


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (11. Juli 2016)

Ich denke beim P11 hast du da keine Probleme. Und eine Netzteil einer höheren wattklasse ist nicht unbedingt leiser. Frag mal Stefan Payne... Der kann dir das genau erklären


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Juli 2016)

Gemäss einem Testbericht den ich zum Dark Pro 11 850W gelesen habe, beginnt es ab 80% die Lüfterkurve anzuziehen > deshalb ginge ich Richtung 1000W.

@Bumblebee:
Das Dark Pro 11 1000W ist Platin > verwechselt du es eventuell mit dem Dark Pro 10?


----------



## brooker (11. Juli 2016)

@Alex: ich habe 1000W geschrieben, weil du nur 1200 oder 1000 zur Auswahl gegeben hast. Rein technisch bin ich ebenfalls der Meinung, dass 850W reichen. Von der Lautstärke her sind die P11 selbst unter hoher Last sehr leise. Das kann ich bestätigen,  als ich die zwei GTX 970 im OC am DPP 550W betrieben habe.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Juli 2016)

Da auch alle benötigen Kabel da sind hab ihr mich überzeugt ein 850W zu bestellen.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (11. Juli 2016)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Da auch alle benötigen Kabel da sind hab ihr mich überzeugt ein 850W zu bestellen.



Ich habe bisher auch nirgends gelesen, dass sich über die Lautstärke, einer Dank Power P10/11 beschwert würde 
Du könntest ja notfalls in der Netzteilecke nochmal nachfragen um sicher zu gehen!
Sollte es aus welchen Gründen auch immer nicht funktionieren... Du hast ohnehin die ersten 2 Wochen das Recht es zurück zu geben oder ggf. zu tauschen 

Bin sehr gespannt...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Juli 2016)

Im Verlauf des Nachmittags hat noch der SilverStone-Support sein Angebot geschickt:
Kabel 4,70Euro + Versand 15.00Euro + Märchensteuer 3.74Euro = 23.44 Euro


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (11. Juli 2016)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Im Verlauf des Nachmittags hat noch der SilverStone-Support sein Angebot geschickt:
> Kabel 4,70Euro + Versand 15.00Euro + Märchensteuer 3.74Euro = 23.44 Euro



Besser als in die Röhre geguckt


----------



## brooker (11. Juli 2016)

... die würde ich lieber in ein neues Netzteil investieren


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Juli 2016)

Versand ist halt so hoch weil die Schweiz kein EU-Land ist.

Das Dark Pro 11 850W bestell ich dann morgen.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (11. Juli 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> ... die würde ich lieber in ein neues Netzteil investieren



Naja, das Kabel brauch er ja genau wegen dem neuen Netzteil, wenn ich ihn richtig verstanden habe 

@Meier

Kannst ja sicherheitshalber nochmal in der Netzteilecke vorbeischauem


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Juli 2016)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Naja, das Kabel brauch er ja genau wegen dem neuen Netzteil, wenn ich ihn richtig verstanden habe


Genau 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit dem aktuellen Stecker würde es beim Dark Pro 11 so aussehen und das geht nicht wirklich > Ok, mit Gehäuseboden ausschneiden würde es gehen


----------



## nonamez78 (11. Juli 2016)

Das geht jetzt ein gutes Stück Richtung basteln, aber ich würde mir den Stress nicht geben. Ohne löten zu können (wäre die beste und sauberste Art, aber in Sachen Garantie ist sowas Käse), würde ich über passende Kabelschuhe nachdenken (kriegst du bei Conrad oder den meisten Baumärkten). Ein Kaltgerätekabel geköpft (Buchse zum Netzteil ab), Kabelschuhe drauf, ans Netzteil stecken und eventuell mit irgendwas "sichern", damit keiner reinfassen kann. Acryl würde wieder gut abgehen, Silikon weniger.
Die ganzen Aussagen sieh als hinfällig an, wenn du in den Bereichen nicht zu Hause bist. Natürlich spielt ein kleines Risiko mit rein (wobei ich nicht weiss, wie oft ich schon an 230 V gehangen habe ), aber mit etwas Vorsicht ist das Ergebnis nahezu perfekt, außer der Stecker muss alle Tage ab.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Juli 2016)

@nonamez78:
Der erneute Umbau wird ja dadurch hinfällig da ich ja jetzt bei SilverStone das Werksseitig verbaute Kabel bestellt habe > das ursprünglich in meinem Gehäuse verbaute Kabel hatte ja leider einen Wackelkontakt im vergossen Winkelstecker.

230V ist keine Hexerei ein Stecker zu montieren, sauber arbeiten und dann ist es kein Problem > der aktuelle Winkelstecker hab ich auch selber montiert (war genug lange auf dem Bau um solche Kleinigkeiten zu können).


----------



## brooker (11. Juli 2016)

... wenn die Strömlinge fließen, purzeln die WUs!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Juli 2016)

Da ich keinerlei praktische Erfahrung mit Multirail-NTs habe noch ne Sicherheitsfrage (nicht das ich doch noch eins größer brauche):
Bekomme ich die Last schön verteilt so das keine der 12V-Schiene überlastet wird?

2X Xeon mit je ~110W
Titan X mit ~250W
980 mit ~200W


----------



## nonamez78 (12. Juli 2016)

Hat noch jemand das Problem, dass die WUs immer weniger mit Punkten versorgt werden? Mein Falter ist ungetastet, nun schon seit deutlich über einem Monat, aber die PPD sinkt und sinkt :-/. Heute schon 200.000 Punkte unter dem, was bis letzte Woche normal war.


----------



## brooker (12. Juli 2016)

... muss ich leider bestätigen. :o( ... weiß aber noch nicht, waran das liegt. Vermute, dass nur noch solche WUs da sind.


----------



## brooker (12. Juli 2016)

... ZOTAC GeForce GTX 980Ti AMP Omega Edition 6 für 369,-€  .... ZOTAC GeForce GTX 980Ti AMP Omega Edition 6 GB DDR: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor


----------



## arcDaniel (12. Juli 2016)

@nomanez78
Danke für die Erklärung der Fehlermeldung. Ich habe das kleine Problem bei mir gefunden und ich muss mir selbst ne Backpfeife geben, diese Meldung "Fehlermeldung" wird immer eingetragen, wenn ich eine WU pausiere...

@A.Meier
Willst du uns auch einmal verraten, weshalb du so sehr an diesem Gehäuse hängst?

@all
So erste Spannungsreduzierungen habe gezeigt, dass meine RX480 (ohne den Takt anzurühren) mit eingestellten 1,035V läuft. Dabei zeigt GPU-Z eine VDDC von 1,0188-1,0250V an.

Das interessante ich aber, dass sich anfangs, die Leistungsaufnahme sich gar nicht verändert hat, allerdings war die GPU-Leistung gestiegen (und hielt den Boost deutlich besser). Erst mit einer weiter reduzierter Spannung sank auch der Verbrauch um etwa 20W.

Das ganze Verhalten der RX480 ist anders als, das was man bis dato kennt.


----------



## Ion (12. Juli 2016)

Gibts hier vielleicht ein paar Tipps für Leute wie mich, die nicht 24/7 falten?
Ich falte eben "wenn es passt". Das ist manchmal mehrmals die Woche, manchmal aber auch nur 1x die Woche. Die WU´s mache ich aber immer fertig, nur manchmal auf den letzten Drücker


----------



## brooker (12. Juli 2016)

Ion schrieb:


> Gibts hier vielleicht ein paar Tipps für Leute wie mich, die nicht 24/7 falten?
> Ich falte eben "wenn es passt". Das ist manchmal mehrmals die Woche, manchmal aber auch nur 1x die Woche. Die WU´s mache ich aber immer fertig, nur manchmal auf den letzten Drücker



Hallo Ion,

immer gern. Was möchtest Du wissen? Was beschäftigt Dich? Gern auch im TS.

Grüße brooker


----------



## Bumblebee (12. Juli 2016)

Nett, erst kommt wenig; dann kommt "goar nix" 

07.12, 03am 0                         0 WU's 
07.12, 12am 1,179,064       86 WU's
07.11, 09pm 2,371,312  131 WU's

Ich liebe es wenn man uns (wieder mal) hängen lässt


----------



## brooker (12. Juli 2016)

... bumble ... was hast Du uns da nettes gepostet?


----------



## Bumblebee (12. Juli 2016)

Nun, *NETT* ist das definitiv nicht ....


----------



## Ion (12. Juli 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> Hallo Ion,
> immer gern. Was möchtest Du wissen? Was beschäftigt Dich?



Gibt es vielleicht Einstellungen in der Software (FAHControl), die eher zu meinem Nutzungsverhalten passen?
Ich hab da z. B. die "Checkpointing frequency" gefunden. Der Wert steht aktuell auf 15 Min. Passt das so?
Unter "Expert" lassen sich auch irgendwelche Dinge tun, von denen ich nichts verstehe.


----------



## brooker (12. Juli 2016)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Nun, *NETT* ist das definitiv nicht ....



... jetzt sieht man, was Du meinst.  Schweinerei!


----------



## brooker (12. Juli 2016)

Ion schrieb:


> Gibt es vielleicht Einstellungen in der Software (FAHControl), die eher zu meinem Nutzungsverhalten passen?
> Ich hab da z. B. die "Checkpointing frequency" gefunden. Der Wert steht aktuell auf 15 Min. Passt das so?
> Unter "Expert" lassen sich auch irgendwelche Dinge tun, von denen ich nichts verstehe.



... der Checkpoint ist der Zeitraum nachdem der FAH sich das Ergebnis zwischenspeichert. Sollte es zu einem Fehler kommen, greift er auf den letzten Speicherungspunkt zurück. 

Die 15min sind von der Sache ok. Ich mache das immer so: wenn ich am max. OC ausloten bin, setzte ich die CP-Zeit runter, damit nicht soviel Zeit verloren geht, falls ein Rechnenfehler auftritt. Wenn ich die stable Werte gefunden habe, dann setzte ich die CP-Zeit wieder hoch. Möglich sind 45 Minuten. Ob und was das effektiv bringt, wenn kein Fehler auftritt, keine Ahnung. Ich vermute nichts Messbares, im Zeitalter der SSDs.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Juli 2016)

@arcDaniel:
Weil ich das Gehäuse einfach mag, aber was hat jetzt das Gehäuse mit meiner Belastung-Frage vom NT zu tun?


----------



## arcDaniel (12. Juli 2016)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @arcDaniel:
> Weil ich das Gehäuse einfach mag, aber was hat jetzt das Gehäuse mit meiner Belastung-Frage vom NT zu tun?



Weil in dein Gehäuse ja nicht alles Reinpasst (wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe) und ein Gehäusewechsel für dich nicht in Frage kommt.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Juli 2016)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Weil in dein Gehäuse ja nicht alles Reinpasst (wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe) und ein Gehäusewechsel für dich nicht in Frage kommt.


NT-Wahl ist dank des bestellten Ersatzkabel entschieden (sollte wohl innerhalb einer Woche kommen).

Meine Frage ist jetzt nur noch ob ich ob ich die Last beim Dark Pro 11 850W richtig auf die vier 12V Rails verteilen kann (Singelrail-Betrieb macht meiner Meinung nach keinen Sinn).


----------



## sonntagskind (12. Juli 2016)

@A.Meier-PS3 

Das DarkPro11 ist ein tolles Netzteil. Bin sehr zufrieden.     (650W Variante)

Jupp, vier 12V-Rails sind in einem MultiGPU-System denkbar sinnvoller zu nutzen als eine 12V.

Auf der Herstellerseite sind die Rails wie folgt angegeben mit deren Belastbarkeit:

+12V1 (A)30
+12V2 (A)30
+12V3 (A)35
+12V4 (A)35

Macht also pro Rail 12Vx30A=360W, bzw. 12Vx35V=420W

Alle 4 Rails zusammen dann mit 70A belastbar. (12Vx70A=840W)
Das sind aber nur die 12V-Schienen. 5V und 3,3V sind aber nochmals gesondert abgesichert. Du brauchst dir da keine Sorgen machen, das passt schon! 

Datenblatt : http://www.bequiet.com/volumes/PDM/_series/dppro11/dppro11_db_de.pdf

EDIT:
Unter http://www.bequiet.com/volumes/PDM/_series/dppro11/dppro11_mn_de.pdf beim Punkt5. bzw auf Seite 41 findest du die Rail-Aufteilung.
EDIT ENDE

Du kannst also seelenruhig alles anklemmen, und hast dann noch Luft nach oben.
Als Spitzenleistung sind 950Watt angegeben, Dauerlast eben 850W insgesamt, aber daran kratzt du ja noch nichtmal. Mit allem Pipapo kommst du villt auf 700, maximal 750Watt, wenn wirklich alles unter Last steht und noch paar Lüfter und Platten dazukommen. Mach dir also keine Sorgen, das NT ist bestens abgesichert.






Ansonsten ist mein kleiner Faltrechner fast fertig, ein Lüfter fehlt noch, (und die Graka). Der Lüfter liegt bei der Post, und die 980 ist gerade zum testen eingebaut.
Dazu 2 Fragen, vllt habt ihr ja ähnliches beobachtet:

Also die 980 wird von einem Pentium G3260 unterstützt. die G!PU-Auslastung beträgt im Mittel circa 95%, egal wie schnell/hoch die G!PU taktet.
Im Zockrechner von einem übertaktetem i7 4790k@4,7Ghz. Dieser lastet die G!PU zu 99% aus.
Unterschied im Aufbau: Im Zockrechner übernimmt die GTX980 auch die Bildausgabe, im Faltrechner die integrierte Graka der CPU.
Ich habe DEUTLICH bessere PPD Ergebnisse im Faltrechner wenn ich die 980 übertakte (1500Mhz), komme ich auf 515kPPD, (i7, Bildausgabe --> 430kPPD wenns gut läuft).

Jetzt die Frage: haben die an der Bonuspunktvergabe was verändert? Oder macht das Wegfallen der Bildausgabe wirklich soviel aus? Das die Vergabe mal schwankt...okay....aber es ist jetzt schon über mehrere WUs hinweg bemerkbar.

Anmerkung: G!PU ist absichtlich so geschrieben, G und C sind bei FullHD-Netbooks ja manchmal schwer zu unterscheiden.


----------



## brooker (12. Juli 2016)

... die GPU befindet sich mit der verwendeten CPU im CPU-Limit. Das ist normal. Aber, je nach WU schwankt auch die GPU-Auslastung. Alles über 95% würde ich als normal betrachten.
Eine Bildausgabe ist keine große Leistung, aber eine Unterbrechung. Sofern die CPU eine Bildausgabe ermöglicht, sollte sie das übernehmen.


----------



## ProfBoom (12. Juli 2016)

Ion schrieb:


> Gibt es vielleicht Einstellungen in der Software (FAHControl), die eher zu meinem Nutzungsverhalten passen?
> Ich hab da z. B. die "Checkpointing frequency" gefunden. Der Wert steht aktuell auf 15 Min. Passt das so?
> Unter "Expert" lassen sich auch irgendwelche Dinge tun, von denen ich nichts verstehe.



Ich weiß leider nicht, wie genau du faltest (CPU/GPU?).
Bei der GPU wird die Checkpoint frequency ignoriert. Bei der CPU weiß ich es nicht für neuere Cores nicht.
Hast du evtl. mal den NaCl in Erwägung gezogen, wenn du immer so auf den letzten Drücker fertig wirst? Da dauert die WU nur ein paar Minuten.
Es gibt leider keine Einstellung mit der man im normalen Client kurze WUs bekommt, die wünsche ich mir auch schon seit Jahren.


----------



## brooker (12. Juli 2016)

... ich kann noch ein Tool von einem Member anbieten, mit dem man den Rechner nach fertigstellen der WU automatisch runtenfahren lassen kann. Oder, automatisches Starten und finishen nach Vorgabe. Ich kann das gern mal vorstellen oder erläutern. Bei mir funktioniert das alles sehr gut.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Juli 2016)

Hab das Dark Pro 11 850W heute bestellt > die 980 muß also nicht mehr allzulange Langweilen.


----------



## arcDaniel (12. Juli 2016)

Gute Wahl  Denke BeQuiet! bietet die im Moment besten Multi-Rail Netzteile an.

Bei EKWB ist jetzt ein Fullcover für die RX480 verfügbar, wird ein grösserer Case-Umbau werden und deshalb werde ich das erst in 14 Tagen umsetzten können, aber dann sollte das Falten sehr leise von statten gehen


----------



## hornhautman (13. Juli 2016)

Ich habe mit Bewunderung festgestellt, das die GTX1070 auch eine PPD von 800K erreichen kann! Und das bei 240W Gesamtleistungsaufnahme. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sonntagskind (13. Juli 2016)

MMMh....dann sollte meine 980 vllt doch in den Faltrechner und ich mir zum Zocken ne 1070 zulegen (die dann hin und wieder auch ein paar WUs beisteuern wird)...
Tendierte ja zur RX480, da die CPU nicht belastet wird (Abwärme und Lärm und so) Der letzte Lüfter sollte heute kommen, dann bin ich gespannt wie gut das Gehäusekühlkonzept aufgeht. Aber ich muss dann mal ein Video dazu machen. Sonst tippe ich mir hier nen Wolf, und es kann sich trotzdem keiner was drunter vorstellen. 

Aber apropos NVIDIA...die 1060 vs. RX480 wird ja auch beim Thema folden spannend. Wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen habe, liegt die RX480 bei circa 300k PPD.  In Benchmarks liegt die 1060 ja bei Spielen leicht vor der RX480, und irgendwo zwischen GTX970 und 980 und das bei 120W Leistungsaufnahme. Ob das beim Folden auch so sein wird?

Hat schon jemand eine bestellt?


----------



## nonamez78 (13. Juli 2016)

Was ist denn hier kaputt? Ich hatte eine GTX 750Ti für den Rechner eines Bekannten (Arbeitsplatz mit bisschen CAD) in Einzelteilen hier liegen. Aber die Werte kommen mir doch etwas sehr spanisch vor .
Verrückterweise geht es so weiter mit den Werten. Die 764.000 PPD sind wie festgenagelt und die angezeigte Restdauer passt zum Fortschritt (jetzt fast 5%).

edit:
nach ca. 15% kam dann doch mal die Erkenntnis, dass etwas falsch sein muss . Runter auf 2% und mit ca. 75.000 PPD weiter. Kleiner Unterschied.


----------



## arcDaniel (13. Juli 2016)

sonntagskind schrieb:


> ...Aber apropos NVIDIA...die 1060 vs. RX480 wird ja auch beim Thema folden spannend. Wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen habe, liegt die RX480 bei circa 300k PPD.  In Benchmarks liegt die 1060 ja bei Spielen leicht vor der RX480, und irgendwo zwischen GTX970 und 980 und das bei 120W Leistungsaufnahme. Ob das beim Folden auch so sein wird?...



So sehr ich im Moment Nvidia meide (deren Arroganz geht mir gewaltig gegen den Strich...) so kann man aber sehr stark davon ausgehen, dass die Folding-Leistung um einiges besser sein wird als bei der RX480.

Ich bin eher der ideologische AMD-Falter, vernünftig betrachtet sind im Allgemeinden die Nvidia Karten aber die Besseren fürs falten. Durch die bessere Effizienz, rechnen sich sogar die Mehrkosten auf kurze Zeit, wenn man Dauerfalter ist...

Noch ein Vernunftfrage; Ich mag meinen Noctua Kühler, allerdings wenn ich schon die GPU unter Wasser setzte, wäre es dann nicht doch vernünftiger die CPU mit einzubinden? Gerade, weil ich den CPU-Kühler eh mitbekomme, da ich ein Kühlerset kaufen werde. (einfach billiger als die einzelnen Komponenten)


----------



## u78g (13. Juli 2016)

hmmm.....also wenn man sich die spec`s mal anschaut sollte die RX480 eigendlich auf niveau einer GX980 sein.
Ich kann mir echt nicht erklären wo AMD den "Bug" eingebaut hat, aber irgendewas stimmt da nicht.



> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1060	                                                 AMD Radeon RX 480
> Graphics Processing Unit.........................................................Pascal GP106.......................................................................Polaris 10 XT
> Fabrication Process...................................................................	16nm FinFET......................................................................... 14nm FinFET
> Unified Cores.......................................................................................1280......................................................................................... 2304
> ...


----------



## nonamez78 (13. Juli 2016)

Solche Daten sagen aber leider nicht wirklich etwas aus. Da spielen Art der Rechenwerke, Ansprache durch den Treiber etc. soviel mit rein, dass vermutlich niemand von uns auch nur erahnen kann, in wie weit das "müsste" doch vom "ist" entfernt ist.


----------



## mattinator (14. Juli 2016)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Nett, erst kommt wenig; dann kommt "goar nix"
> 
> 07.12, 03am 0                         0 WU's
> 07.12, 12am 1,179,064       86 WU's
> ...


Irgendwie fehlt mir bei EOC / Stanford von den Serverproblemen am 12.07. noch ein komplettes Projekt mit ca. 110K.


----------



## Bumblebee (14. Juli 2016)

.. da bist du nicht der einzige ...


----------



## brooker (14. Juli 2016)

... nicht ärgern, alles wird gut!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Juli 2016)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Noch ein Vernunftfrage; Ich mag meinen Noctua Kühler, allerdings wenn ich schon die GPU unter Wasser setzte, wäre es dann nicht doch vernünftiger die CPU mit einzubinden? Gerade, weil ich den CPU-Kühler eh mitbekomme, da ich ein Kühlerset kaufen werde. (einfach billiger als die einzelnen Komponenten)


Nüchtern betrachtet ein Frage der Radifläche > was nützt es dir eine wassergekühlte CPU wen die Radifläche gerade ausreichend um die GPU bei angemessener Temperatur und Lautstärke zu kühlen aber mit zusätzlicher CPU überfordert oder extrem laut wird weil die Lüfter so aufdrehen müssen. 

Für einen guten Rat müssten wir also schon wissen wieviel Radiatorenfläche mit welcher Dicke du einsetzten willst.


----------



## arcDaniel (14. Juli 2016)

@A-Meier

Also ich dachte an einen 240 Radi, welcher im Kit (EK-Kit L240 2.0) enthalten ist, und würde dann noch einen 120mm dazu nehmen. Beide haben eine Dicke von 38mm.

CPU hat ja nur eine TDP von 80W, allerdings ist diese schon gut Spannungsoptimiert und sollte deutlich weniger Abwärme abgeben, die GPU eben meine RX480, welche ja eine TDP von 150W hat. Bei PCGH will ich mal gelesen haben, dass pro 100W ein 120mm Radi empfohlen wird... Also sollte dies ja reichen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Juli 2016)

@arcDaniel:
Ich kenne diese Faustregel (normale Dicke Radiatoren wie deine), aber sie ist mit Vorsicht zu genissen:
um das zu bewerkstelligen laufen entweder die Lüfter schon mit deutlich erhöhten Drehzahlen oder du erkaufst dir die Ruhe mit erhöhter Wassertemperatur.

Also entweder die Radiatorenflächen auf mindestens 4X120 erhöhen oder bei 2X120 bleiben und damit nur die RX480 kühlen.

Ich persönlich würde Variante 2 wählen da du ja mit deinem Noctua Kühler zufrieden bist.


----------



## brooker (14. Juli 2016)

... Frage: wie leise soll es sein? Welche Wassertemperatur stresst du bei welcher Raumtemperatur an? Für nicht geräuschlos würde die Kombi reichen. Nur wenn es warm wird im Zimmer, wirds lauter.


----------



## arcDaniel (15. Juli 2016)

Also es soll beim Falten leise werden, und hier würde die CPU eh ausfallen, also nur die RX480 falten.

Beim Umbau würden sich jeden Falls die Lüfter von 7 (4x140, 2x120, 1x RX480) auf 4 (3x120, 1x140) reduzieren.

Wenn ich mal zocke und die CPU auch ihren Teil leisten soll, wäre es nicht schlimm, wenns hörbar wird.

Ein neues Gehäuse wird mit Zen kommen, und dann könnte man noch einen grösseren Radi (darauf werde ich bei der Gehäusewahl achten) dazusetzen.

Das ist eben etwas das Problem, das Gehäuse; damals als ich mir das Corsair 650D ausgesucht habe, waren meine Anforderungen ganz andere als jetzt. (Ich brauche weder 5,25 noch 3,5 Zoll Laufwerkplätze und 2x SSD kann man so ziemlich egal wohin "kleben", dank Powerstrip und Bewegungslos) 

Zum Noctua Kühler (und Gehäuse): würde ich nur die RX480 einbinden, wäre ich gezwungen nur einen 240mm Slim Radi zu nehmen, da der 38mm würde mit den Lüftern nicht zwischen den Noctua und das Gehäuse passen würde,


----------



## sonntagskind (15. Juli 2016)

@brooker:

Im anderen Thread hast du wegen des 1Mio-PPD-Falters zur Optimierung folgendes geschrieben:



> ".. was habe ich "optimiert"?
> 
> - damit die WUs erst dann geladen werden wenn die aktuelle fertig ist "next-unit-percentage" auf "100"
> - damit der Anteil an 0x21er und somit ertragreichen WUs steigt "client-type" "advanced"


Letzteres verstehe ich, is klar.
Aber warum erst dann die neue WU runterladen, wenn die andere fertig ist? Inwieweit ist das besser/schneller?
Ist doch eigtl besser, wenn die nächste WU direkt im Anschluss gestartet wird und nicht erst ein Upload und Download erfolgt?
Worn  besteht da der Vorteil? Bin neugierig.

Insbesondere, da ich letzte Stabitests (auch was Verbindung angeht etc pp) am 24/7-Falter vornehme. Dieser wird bei Surfstick die Daten senden und empfangen. Dachte eigtl das wäre ein Vorteil, wenn nicht auf den Download gewartet werden muss (insbesondere, falls sogar gedrosselt werden sollte :-O )


----------



## arcDaniel (15. Juli 2016)

Wenn die WU schon geladen ist, aber nicht bearbeitet wird, läuft die Zeit dennoch und der Bonus fällt geringer aus; wäre meine Erklärung.

Sent from my Wileyfox Swift using Tapatalk


----------



## brooker (15. Juli 2016)

... es ist wie Daniel geschrieben hat. Nach Abschluss des Downloads beginnt die Uhr zu laufen.


----------



## sonntagskind (15. Juli 2016)

Aaaah okay! Thx.

Ich verstehe. Ergibt Sinn ja.
Wie ist denn der Ablauf genau?

Standard ist ja:  

WU1 rechnet noch
WU2 wird kurz vor Ende von WU1 runtergeladen
WU1 wird fertiggestellt
WU2 beginnt zu folden, WU1 lädt parallel hoch.


Wie ists mit dem Parameter? Alles seriell?
Also: 
WU1 fertig
Upload WU1
Download WU2
WU2 folden


Soooo und nun die Gretchenfrage: Bei einer langsamen Verbindung könnte es doch aber sein, dass durch den seriellen Upload und Download (da wird ja nix gerechnet, oder?) letztlich mehr PPD "verloren gehen" als gespart wird durch den Parameter. Oder um es anders auszudrücken, während serielle Verarbeitung gerade WU2 fertigstellt, bin ich beim paralllen abarbeiten schon bei WU3 und habe dort schon mehr Bonus errechnet als ich durch die "tickende Uhr" verloren hätte.  Aber das is wohl mal wieder Erbsenzählerei


----------



## brooker (15. Juli 2016)

... Standard ist. Bei erreichen, ich meine es waren 95 oder 97%, der gerade berechneten Wu wird der Download einer neuen angeschoben. Diese wartet mit Punktverlust auf die Fertigstellung der gerade berechneten. Sobald diese fertig ist, wird direkt auf die wartende zurückgegriffen. Parallel erfolgt, dann Berechnung und der Upload. Da die Internetleitungen in der Regel nur Sekunden für dne Download brauchen, ist die Voreinstellung für die meisten User ein geringer Punktverlust. Wie du das genau für die Aausrechnest ist im Howto beschrieben 

Wie ists mit dem Parameter? Alles seriell?
Also:
WU1 fertig
Download WU2 - parallel zu Upload WU1
WU2 folden


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Juli 2016)

Es gibt so Tage an dennen mag ich unsere Post nicht wirklich :
Am Donnerstag Morgen 7:20Uhr verliess das Paket mit dem Ersatzkabel die Grenzestelle und hat sagen und schreibe 28h (Eingang Freitag 11:20Uhr) um bis nach Urdorf ins Paketzentrum zu kommen wo es anscheinend immernoch rumliegt. 

Rest hab ich alles bereit und ehrlich gesagt, ich überlege ernsthaft ob ich heute Abend das Dark Pro und die 980 einfach einbauen soll und halt das Seitenteil offen lassen soll.


----------



## JeansOn (16. Juli 2016)

Ich falte ja seit einiger Zeit auch größere CPU-WUs.  ...

Diese (siehe Anlage) habe ich noch nicht erhalten, die haben sehr viele Basispunkte (1000) und laufen verhältnismäßig flott durch und der Bonus ist kleiner. Die PPD sind allerdings mehr als sonst (ca 40.000) gegenüber ca 36 .000 sonst. 
Ich könnte mir vorstellen, daß schwächere CPUs als meine ebenfalls und vielleicht noch etwas stärker profitieren.

Ob der GraKa-Client ebenfalls leicht anders eingestellte, neue Projekte erhält, muß beobachtet werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Muß ja nicht ein neues Projekt sein, aber so viele Basispunkte für so wenig Laufzeit ...

EDIT: 2. Bild von gerade eben  ...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Juli 2016)

Mich hat es einfach zu sehr in den Fingern gejuckt und hab jetzt das Dark Pro 11 850W und die 980 eingebaut. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Muss bei Tageslicht noch ein paar bessere Fotos machen).

Kann jetzt halt momentan das Seitenteil nicht schliessen weil mir ja das Ersatzkabel noch fehlt.


Das Dark Pro 11 geht rein solang man drauf achtet das die Kabel im Anschlussbereich sauber sotiert sind.

Die Asus 980 Strix geht von sich aus auf 1328MHz, sprich ist sicher noch was Spielraum nach oben da.
Aktuell faltet sie eine P9162 (Core18) und kommt so auf 330kPPD.

Aktuell lass ich noch die Xeons mitfalten und komme so auf 660W Verbrauch > irgendwie so unheimlich ruhig wen man das Seasonic X-750 nicht mehr hört.


----------



## brooker (16. Juli 2016)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Also es soll beim Falten leise werden, und hier würde die CPU eh ausfallen, also nur die RX480 falten.
> 
> Beim Umbau würden sich jeden Falls die Lüfter von 7 (4x140, 2x120, 1x RX480) auf 4 (3x120, 1x140) reduzieren.
> 
> ...


Ich denke die Radi-Fläche reicht für Deine Ansprüche. Die GPU hat 180W das packt der 240er, noch besser wäre ein 280er


----------



## arcDaniel (17. Juli 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> Ich denke die Radi-Fläche reicht für Deine Ansprüche. Die GPU hat 180W das packt der 240er, noch besser wäre ein 280er



Danke, habe ich auch im Wakü Bereich, wollen beraten lassen, allerdings kam bis jetzt nicht sonderlich viel, nur von VJoe2max, eine ausführliche Erklärung , Wenn ich bis heute Abend nicht durch die Überzeugungskraft des Forum meinen Plan verwerfen muss, wird heute Abend die Bestellung getätigt.

Ein 280mm passt leider nicht in mein Gehäuse... Ich werde ja 360mm Radi-Fläsche haben und hätte im Notfall noch die Möglichkeit einen 140mm in die Front zu basteln. (Habe schon angefangen mein Gehäuse kräftig auszumisten und von unnötigen Teilen zu befreien  )


----------



## brooker (17. Juli 2016)

... Single-Radis sind, nach meinem Empfinden, recht teuer für Ihre Leistung. Ich würde mir wenn nur nen 240er holen, um kein Geld in schwer verkaufbare Singles zu stecken. Hintergrund: du wirst mit den aktuellen WaKü Gehäusen eigentlich immer Plätze für mindestens Dual - Radis finden, im Format 140mm. Daher nicht mehr als nötig in die anderen Formate stecken. Gutes Gelingen.


----------



## u78g (17. Juli 2016)

Also du hast doch ein Corsair 650D Gehäuse....laut technischen Daten ist das 229mmx521mmx546mm.

Warum holst du dir nicht einen 460er oder 520er Radi und schraubst den mit Abstandhalter auf das Gehäuse drauf....somit hättest du es im Case nicht so warm und kannst nen größeren Radi verbauen?!?


----------



## the_leon (17. Juli 2016)

u78g schrieb:


> Also du hast doch ein Corsair 650D Gehäuse....laut technischen Daten ist das 229mmx521mmx546mm.
> 
> Warum holst du dir nicht einen 460er oder 520er Radi und schraubst den mit Abstandhalter auf das Gehäuse drauf....somit hättest du es im Case nicht so warm und kannst nen größeren Radi verbauen?!?



weil es bei normalen lüftern weder 460er noch 520er Radis gibt 
Wenn dann könnte man nen 420 (3x140m), 360 (2x180mm) oder 480 (4x120mm) Radi draufschrauben.
Wenn ihm das allerdings optisch nicht zusagt muss man dabei bleiben was intern möglich ist.


----------



## arcDaniel (17. Juli 2016)

Extern kommt für mich nicht in Frage, dann wechsle ich eher das Gehäuse und nach etwas umschauen ist das gar nicht so einfach. Bis jetzt habe ich noch nicht DAS Gehäuse gefunden.

brooker, sorry aber denke ohne einen zusätzlichen 120mm wird das nix, Allerdings bietet aber fast jedes Gehäuse genug Platz um diesen später auch hinten einzubauen. Mag dann zwar sein, dass mit sagen wie mal 1x240 + 1x280, der kleine 120mm nicht mehr sooo viel helfen wird, schaden wird es aber auch nicht... oder?


----------



## brooker (17. Juli 2016)

... schaden tut das nicht, aber Kosten/Nutzen ist bescheiden.


----------



## arcDaniel (17. Juli 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> ... schaden tut das nicht, aber Kosten/Nutzen ist bescheiden.



Ja, du hast schon recht, allerdings, wenn mir das ganzen reichen sollte und Zen nicht unbedingt ein Hitzkopf wird, wäre es auch möglich dass ich bei dieser Config bleiben werde. So schlecht ist mein Gehäuse nicht und ich finde einfach nichts was mich im Moment wirklich anspricht.

Ach ja wie bist du eigentlich auf die 180W meiner RX gekommen?

Mit meiner jetztigen Optimierung faltet sie mit einem GPU-Verbrauch von etwa 120-130W


----------



## sonntagskind (17. Juli 2016)

> 17:09:18:WU01:FS01:Assigned to work server 140.163.4.245
> 17:09:18:WU01:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: READY gpu:0:GM204 [GeForce GTX 980] from 140.163.4.245
> 17:09:18:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 140.163.4.245:8080
> 17:09:19:WU01:FS01ownloading 6.04MiB
> ...



Das bekomme ich auf meinem Faltrechner schon den ganzen Tag...jemand eine Idee, was das ist? Liegts an den Pakete dort?
Client habe ich schon neu installiert....mmmpf. Betrifft auch den 18er-Core mit genau derselben Meldung.


EDIT: Okay...Geforce-Treiberneuinstallation hat geholfen  Hat sich also erledigt.


----------



## brooker (17. Juli 2016)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Ach ja wie bist du eigentlich auf die 180W meiner RX gekommen? Mit meiner jetztigen Optimierung faltet sie mit einem GPU-Verbrauch von etwa 120-130W



Das ist der max. Verbrauch den ich bishergelesen habe. Jedes Watt weniger, freut Deine Ohren


----------



## arcDaniel (18. Juli 2016)

Was mich jetzt bei meinem Umbau stört ist mein Netzteil; der Lüfter fängt immer mehr an zu Surren... Frage mich ob dies für eine RMA reicht.

Ich hätte ja noch ein neues Seasonic Platinum 860 hier liegen, allerdings macht dies mir wegen Dauerfalten und Single-Rail etwas sorgen, allerdings frage ich mich ob nicht so mancher den Teufel an die Wand malt und man das ganze gar nicht soooo kritisch sehen muss. Mein momentanes Antec HCP850 ist auch nicht gerade Multi-Rail Freundlich, mit einer "Absicherung" von 40A pro Rail...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Juli 2016)

@arcDaniel:
Die letzten 1,5 Jahre war in meinem Faltserver ein Seasonic X-750 Gold > Ausser das es ab etwa 500W etwas laut wurde hab ich nichts negatives zu berichten.


----------



## arcDaniel (18. Juli 2016)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @arcDaniel:
> Die letzten 1,5 Jahre war in meinem Faltserver ein Seasonic X-750 Gold > Ausser das es ab etwa 500W etwas laut wurde hab ich nichts negatives zu berichten.



Von de Funktion ist es ja auch 0 unterschied ob Single- oder Multirail, während dem Betrieb, wo ich daneben sitze, hätte ich auch 0 Bedenken. Allerdings sitzt man beim Dauerfalten nicht permanent vor dem Schirm und Falls man ein Kabelkurzschluss entstehen würde, ist das Risiko von einem Brand deutlich höher bei einem Singlerail als bei einem Multirail, welches einfach früher abschaltet. 

Allerdings in einem "normalen" Case sind eigentlich keine Komponenten welche so leicht Feuer fangen sollten. Bis auf einen extrem Rauchbildung und giftig ätzende Gerüche, dürfte nicht passieren. Die Hardware ist egal ob 80A oder 30A abgesichert, sowieso tot.

Fraglich ist auch, wie bei einem fachgerecht zusammengebauten PC überhaupt ein Kurzschluss entstehen kann. Ich jedenfalls habe soetwas in 20 Jahren PC-Erfahrung noch nie erlebt und auch hier im Forum noch nichts weiter von solchen Vorfällen gelesen. Allerdings lässt man sich halt durch die Schwarzmalerei gegenüber Single-Rail verschiedener User (welche ich in der NT Ecke sogar als sehr Kompetent einschätze) schnell ein schlechtes Gewissen einreden...

Wenn ich mein Kommentar selbst so nachlese, denke ich aber dass das Seasonic in Betreib genommen wird.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Juli 2016)

Ich hatte beim Vorgängermainboard im Faltserver einen verschmorten EPS-12V-Stecker allerdings bezweifle ich ob dass ein Multirail-NT verhindern hätte können da zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch das Seasonic X-560 verbaut war.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Anderes Beispiel wäre noch die verschmorte SSD (Anschlussbereich vom SATA-Stromstecker komplett verschmorrt) von einem anderen Teamkollegen (Fotos müssten sich eigentlich im Serverwahn-Thread befinden) > auch da ist es zweifelhaft ob ein Multirail-NT geholfen hätte.


----------



## brooker (18. Juli 2016)

... der verschmorte Stecker war ein Kontaktproblem. Da hilft nix gegen, außer mit der Hand prüfen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Juli 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> ... der verschmorte Stecker war ein Kontaktproblem. Da hilft nix gegen, außer mit der Hand prüfen


Das will ich auch damit sagen > da hilft auch kein Multirail-NT.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (18. Juli 2016)

Es gibt leider gottes auch noch schleichende Kurzschlüsse, die von der SCP schlecht erfasst werden können ... Meistens schaltet die OCP ... Aber da ist es ohnehin schon zu spät ...

Wenn Mosfets langsam auf Masse durchlassen ... Das iss was ganz gemeines o_O
Dafür gibt es einen Begriff ... Der Fällt mir aber gerade nicht ein ...

Diese EPS/PCIEx/MOLEX & SATA Stecker können ohnehin nicht wirklich viel Ampere vertragen ...
Theoretisch sind da schon 25A zu viel (Pro PIN) ... Und die meisten Multis sind auf min 25 A Pro Rail abgesichert ... Theoretisch kann es da auch schon zu spät sein ...

Wobei ich aber ehrlich dazusagen muss ... Ab 650 Watt wäre mir ein Multi ebenfalls lieber ^^


----------



## sonntagskind (19. Juli 2016)

So, nachdem die 1060 ja nun "gelauncht"  (Bruaaahr...Anglizismen sind out  ) wurde, habe ich mal direkt zugeschlagen Und ne Gainward bestellt. Die soll lieferbar sein und somit die nächsten Tage bei mir eintreffen.
Ist eine Custom-Design-Karte mit Standard-Takt. Aber wie ich mich kenne, werde ich da bissl was dran drehen... 

Jedenfalls werde ich euch gern an den zu erreichenden PPDs teilhaben lassen. Sie wird mit einem relativ schwachen Pentium G3260 kombiniert, der auch meine GTX980 befeuerte. (circa 95% statt 99% GPU-Load) Mal sehen wieviel Zeit und Lust ich habe, die auch mal dem 4790K vorzusetzen. Weniger Last und Weniger Abwärme sind mir bei dem Micro-ATX-Gehäuse sehr recht. Ich bin jedenfalls sehr gespannt, und halte euch dann auf dem laufenden.


----------



## arcDaniel (19. Juli 2016)

Ich habe mich entschieden, werde das Seasonic NT mit der Wasserkühlung einbauen. Allerdings wird sobald das Paket sichauf den Weg gemacht hat, der PC runtergefahren für die Umbauarbeiten --> also ein paar Tage kein Falten... 
Leider wurde mein Paket noch nicht versandt. Ich habe bei EKWB selbst bestellt, hat schon jemand von euch dort bestellt? Voraussichtlicher Liefertermin wäre der 22igste, allerdings müsste dafür das Paket sich so langsam von Slovenien auf den Weg machen...

Zur GTX1060 --> ich bin auf die Falt-Resultate gespannt. Von der Gesamtleistung, nachdem ich das Digital Foundry Vergleichsvideo für WQHD gesehen habe, wundert es mich doch, dass sie nur so ein geringes Leistungsplus zur RX480 hat und teils sogar langsamer ist. Ok es gibt auch Titel, welche Nvidia Karten deutlich besser liegen, da sieht die RX480 kein Land. Egal beides von der Spieleleistung sehr gute Karten, welche in einer sehr gesunden Konkurenz stehen.

Ich denke beim Falten wird die GTX1060 aber deutlich besser abscheiden, würde so vom Gefühl schon fast 400k-450k ppd schätzen, eine potente CPU vorausgesetzt.


----------



## nonamez78 (19. Juli 2016)

EKWB ist super schnell, die müssen ein Lager in DE haben ( leider habe ich immer versäumt auf den Absender zu gucken). Selbst die Ende Juni noch als "pre order" markieren Strix 1080er Kühler waren binnen 5 Tagen da.
Auch die vorher dort bestellten 980er und 1080er (Referenz) Kühler waren immer in deutlich unter einer Woche da.


----------



## arcDaniel (19. Juli 2016)

Danke für die Info, werde auch noch nicht Panik machen; habe schon in Shops bestellt, wo der Status auf Versandt geändert wurde und das Paket bereits bei mir was... das klappt schon.

Bin echt gespannt wie leise,laut oder kühl... das Falten danach wird und ob ich zufrieden sein werde, oder ein Gehäuseneukauf vorziehen muss...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Juli 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *+* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

* = *


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brooker (19. Juli 2016)

... Klasse  ... Ende gut, alles Gut!!


----------



## sonntagskind (19. Juli 2016)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Ich denke beim Falten wird die GTX1060 aber deutlich besser abscheiden, würde so vom Gefühl schon fast 400k-450k ppd schätzen, eine potente CPU vorausgesetzt.




Jaja, ich hab den Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl schon verstanden.      Ich bau sie auch mal in den 4790k@4,7Ghz ein. Da dürfte dann nix limitieren.

@arcDaniel: Jope, ich hätte auch gern eine RX480 genommen, leider sind die nicht lieferbar, und ich brauche das Ding zwingend in Silent. Das ganze System ist Silent aufgebaut, da geht das REF-Design von ATI...achnee AMD halt nicht. Ich hätte AMD schon gern unterstützt, aber nunja. Mit der GTX980 habe ich viel im Faltrechner rumgespielt. "Silent" von der GraKA abzuführen sind im Gehäuse so um die 110 Watt@GPU. Da kann ich die anderen 40 Watt nicht wirklich gebrauchen. Leider. Und eben erst recht nicht mit dem Kühler. Aber auf ZEN bin ich sehr gespannt. Und hoffe, dass das mal wieder die Konkurrenz belebt. Intel geht mir ziemlich auf die Nerven mit "wir verbessern mal nur n bissl was, nichts echtes....machen aber nen neuen Sockel zur Pflicht und langen bei den Mainboard-Chipsätzen auch richtig zu." Ach was war das schön zu Athlon-XP-Zeiten.


----------



## arcDaniel (20. Juli 2016)

So ich muss jetzt mal unsere Rumpelkammer einmal nutzen um mir etwas Luft zu machen, vielleicht werde ich auch gegen ein paar Foren-Regeln verstossen, somit hoffe ich die Moderatoren werden etwas nachsichtig mit mir sein.

Jetzt wo die GTX1060 draussen ist und eine gesunde Konkurrenz zur RX480 besteht, würde ich an sich gerne die ein oder andere Meinung von verschiedenen Usern lesen und vielleicht ein konstruktives Gespräch eingehen. ABER was liest man, nur Hate, Beef, Realitätsverlust von Fanboys (beider Seiten), Neid… Ich frage mich schon warum ich überhaupt solche Themen lese. Fast nur missgünstige Menschen! Ich weiss nicht einmal welche Szene die schlimmere ist, die Youtube-Fitness Szene oder die PC-Szene… Das Internet ist verseucht von Hatern!
Aber wie schon Uncle Bob (wer von euch kennt ihn?) erkannt hat: die Hater gibt es nur im Internet, in der Realen Welt verstecken sie sich hinter ihrem einsamen und armseligen Leben. Sie habe nicht die Eier sich in der realen Welt zu mit den gleichen Worten zu äussern.

Unser #70335 Team motiviert mich halt, mich nicht aus diesem Forum abzumelden. Hier wird sich noch gefreut, wenn jemand neue Hardware bekommt, sein Erfahrung damit teilt, ein Milestone erreicht… es gibt nicht einmal Hate oder Beef gegenüber anderen Falter Teams, weil wir wissen dass die Punkte zwar ein Anreizt sind, die Sache an sich aber um einiges wichtiger ist.


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Juli 2016)

*Kein* Forenverstoss - btw.


----------



## nonamez78 (21. Juli 2016)

Da muss ich mal beipflichten. Bei der Stromgeschichte von AMD war ich anfangs auch noch wirklich "mit dabei" (meine Meinung, dass Standards nicht überschritten werden sollten bleibt auch bestehen), allerdings nervte das Kleingerede derer irgendwann, die sich gegenseitig hochschaukelten und schon Sachen dazu erfanden, die einfach nur noch aus der Luft gegriffen sein konnten (merkte man immer schnell an dem fehlenden Strom/Spannung/Watt Verständnis).

Schön wäre ein dritter (starker) Hersteller im Bunde, der die Lager etwas entzerrt, aber viel helfen würde es nicht. Menschen meckern einfach zu gerne, fühlen sich danach besser. Ein Beispiel wären die mittlerweile modernen Shitstorms, bei denen wirklich jeder der Meinung ist, noch eins draufsetzen zu müssen. Oft geschieht das ganz ohne sich vorher einmal durchzulesen, was bereits gesagt wurde und was dabei falsch war und bleibt.

Es gibt scheinbar keine Neutralität (mehr) zwischen den Menschen. Besonders das, was man gerade selber hat, wird bis ins letzte Detail verteitigt. Andere Dinge sind automatisch schlechter, oder weniger wert. Sinnvolle Diskussionen kann man auf der Basis nicht führen. Das ist auch einer der Gründe, wieso ich vor 2-3 Wochen aufgehört habe hier im Forum zu den aktuellen  Grafikkarten Themen etwas zu schreiben.

Mit leuchtet nicht ganz ein (in Bezug auf die Grafikkarten und auch CPUs), wie es dazu kommen kann, oder muss. Aktuell ist die Lage eigentlich fast wie ein zwei Klassen System: 
Intel / Nvidia legen vor, sind  dabei aber recht teuer. 
AMD rennt hinterher, hat sich dabei aber selber auf die Fahnen geschrieben, den Markt von unten aufzuräumen.

Daraus resultiert viel Leistung bei Intel/Nvidia, aber ein besseres Preis/Leistungsverhältnis bei AMD. Natürlich kann Nvidia hier seinen technischen Vorsprung so ausnutzen, dass der sparsamere Chip auch noch ganz knapp vor die RX 480 kommt, aber davon war auszugehen.

Auch diese Aussagen kann man natürlich anzweifeln und darüber diskutieren, aber dann sollte man bei den Fakten bleiben, nichts dazu erfinden, oder sogar in Beleidigungen ausbrechen, weil die Argumente knapp werden.

Seit nun 8+ Jahren haben wir das gleiche Spiel auch bei Apple/iOS und Google/Android. Die Argumente sind mies, schlecht, beleidigend und dienen eher schon wie im Fußball der Belustigung  und dem Zeitvertreib, oft zu Lasten anderer, die vielleicht wirklich gerade eine ernstgemeinte Frage haben und kein "dann musst du dein blöden iPhone in die Tonne hauen und was vernünpftiges kaufen!" hören wollen.


----------



## sonntagskind (21. Juli 2016)

Ja, leider greift das immer mehr um sich. Und gerade hier bei uns Faltern habe ich eben nicht den Eindruck, dass so agiert wird. Das ist wirklich erfrischend. 
Ich kann das "Gebattle" wegen irgendwelchem Markenfetischismus wirklich nicht verstehen. Ich unterhalte mich gern über technische Gegebenheiten, Overclocking, Systemkonfigurationen, Kühllösungen etc pp.
Ich gebe gerne mal Tipps, und ich bin für gute Ratschläge immer dankbar. Letztlich muss aber jeder selber entscheiden, was er sich kauft, welche Vorgehensweise er bevorzugt usw.
Hier finde ich das bisher wirklich gut!  Ist noch keine 10 Seiten hier in der Rumpelkammer her, als es um den gewinkelten Stecker ging. Hier wurde akzeptiert, dass das Gehäuse bleiben soll (Allein die Entscheidung des Besitzers!) Und auf der Grundlage eine Lösung gesucht.

Aber das zieht sich durch alle Foren. Auch im Autobereich... Es löst keine Probleme und hilft niemandem wenn man liest "Mit XY wäre das nicht passiert und ist sowieso besser als dein Schrott." Aha, Danke.

Also lasst es uns hier bitte so beibehalten, das ist wirklich toll, sich über Performance, Abhängigkeiten durch Softwareoptimierung , Leistungsaufnahmen usw. zu unterhalten und auch echte fundierte Meinungen zu erhalten!  

Zur RX480/GTX1060: Thematik: Ich halte die RX480 für die bessere Grafikkarte an sich. Breitere Architektur, mehr Speicher auf dem PCB und dazu noch billiger. Bei entsprechender Komplexität und Unterstützung wird die Karte eher schneller sein als eine 1060.  Das wird die Zukunft und weitere Unterstützung von DX12/Vulcan schon noch zeigen... Da NVIDIAs Marktanteil aber deutlich höher ist, wird Software eher in die Richtung optimiert.  "WATTMAN" finde ich bspw gerade im Bereich 24/7-Falter seeeehr interessant.  Die 1060 ists tatsäclich wegen Lieferbarkeit und Leistungsaufnahmen geworden. Aber nicht wegen Stromsparen, sondern weil das M-ATX-Gehäuse nicht mehr zulässt, ohne lauter zu werden.

Das sind aber MEINE persönlichen Anforderungen. (M-ATX-Gehäuse, Ultra-Silent bei Vollast). Für nen günstigen Gaming-PC mit normalem Gehäuse würde ich ne RX480 nehmen (günstiger und 8GB). Allerdings auch nur mit einem anderem Kühler als dem Referenzmodell. Das gilt aber für beide Hersteller. 

Aber es wird immer verblendete Markenhonks geben. "Haters gonna Hate!"
Schön, dass sie hier bei uns Faltern keinen Platz haben. Hoffentlich bleibts so.   


Der Hermes-Bote hat die 1060 schon im Auto. Wenn alles gut geht, und ich heute noch irgendwie an die Karte komme (Paketshop etc pp.) dann gibts heute Abend hoffentlich die ersten Eindrücke und PPD-Werte und der 24/7-Falter rückt der Fertigstellung immer näher. Er kommuniziert via UMTS-Stick mit dem I-Net. Er läuft schon zuverlässig und faltet geradevia CPU. Ein Problem, was ich noch habe ist, dass  ich wohl noch ein Skript schreiben muss, dass die Verbindung prüft und ggf neu aufbaut. Das kann die komische Software des Sticks nicht von allein.


----------



## alexk94 (21. Juli 2016)

Hier kann man noch seine Meinung sagen ohne das gleich gemeckert wird. Mal sehen wie sich die rx 470 gegenüber einer 380 schlägt. Ich muss leider die Idee mit meinen Falt/Server-PC nach hinten schieben. Zurzeit ist die Vorbereitung für die mündlich Prüfung sowie die Jobsuche wichtiger. Ich hoffe, das ich noch dieses Jahr los legen kann. Das Gehäuse ist schon gefunden, es werden ein paar Teile aus den alten PC-Schrank meiner Eltern entwendet. Der Schrank soll in Sperrmüll, wenn da was fällt, ist es nicht so schlimm.  Mein Wünsch wäre, das es weiterhin hier ne haterfreie Zone bleibt.


----------



## sonntagskind (21. Juli 2016)

Also ich bin jetzt nicht sicher, inwieweit wir alle Antiel daran haben, und ich habe auch nicht sooooo viel Bio-Kenntnis um das einordnen zu können, aber irgendwie werde ich das Gefühl nicht los, wir alle haben einen gewissen Anteil daran.... (insbesondere wenn ich von Proteinen lese)

RNA-Medikamente gegen Tumore | heise online


EDIT:  Die 1060 is da.  Aber ich fahr jetzt erstmal mitm Rad ans Meer.  Faltrechnerprojekt. Gainward GTX1060 Auspackvideo. - YouTube


----------



## arcDaniel (21. Juli 2016)

Bei diesem Wetter macht das Falten nicht wirklich Spass, wenn man das so sagen kann. 

Ich denke auch nicht dass dies mit der Wakü besser wird, denn bei 180-200W Verlustleistung (Ganzer PC) entsteht auch entsprechend Hitze und diese muss immer in die Luft abgegeben werden. Mit der Wakü wird die HW vielleicht nicht so heiss, die Wärme entsteht trotzdem, nur wird sie eben besser abgeführt... Oder habe ich jetzt einen Denkfehler?

Edit: Ach ja, meine EKWB Paket hat sich auf den Weg gemacht


----------



## sonntagskind (21. Juli 2016)

Wenn du nicht mitm Luftkanal nach draussen arbeitest,  wirds genausso warm im zimmer.  Genau genommen sogar wärmer,  sofern die gleich Zahl Lüfter zum Einsatz kommt,  denn du hast ja noch die Pumpe.    Nur bekommst du die Hitze besser von den Bauteilen weg.  Im Raum wirds aber genauso kuschelig wie bei Luftkuhlung.


----------



## arcDaniel (21. Juli 2016)

Wird die Pumpe so heiss? Die Lüfterzahl wird sich drastisch reduzieren. Mal sehen, das Hauptproblem ist aber nicht der Pc sondern das GPL UK08 Velux Fenster... Ich werde hierfür mal einen Hitzeschutz bestellen.

Wie sieht es denn mit eine Sneak Peak sneak peek der GTX1060 PPD aus?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Juli 2016)

Das müsste aber schon ne völlig überdimensionierte Pumpe sein die auch noch unter Vollast läuft das man die in der Raumtemperatur merkt.

Bei meinem Faltserver sind zwei Eheim 1046 220V im Einsatz (es ginge auch nur eine etwas größere Pumpe, ich hatte die beiden aber schon rumliegen) und jede hat gerade mal ne Leistung von 5W.


----------



## brooker (21. Juli 2016)

... die Pumpe ist neben den Lüfter absolut zu vernachlässigen. Du kannst den Verbrauch des Rechners als Wärmequelle ansehen und somit auch hochrechnen wann du welche Temperaturen im Zimmer erreichst.
Die Sonneneinstrahlung sollte aber wenn möglich vermieden werden. Das macht schnell 5-10 Grad aus. Also Sonnenrollo anschaffen


----------



## Crymes (21. Juli 2016)

Irgendwie bekomme ich grad nur noch riesen WUs mit über 14 Stunden für meinen i5 6500.
Da ich nur tagsüber falte gehen da immer mehrere Nächte Leerlauf drauf


----------



## sonntagskind (21. Juli 2016)

Das  mit der Pumpe war nur ein Spass,  und bezieht sich rein auf theoretische Werte.  Alles was du an Energie da reinsteckst,  kommt als Wärme wieder raus,  so oder so.  Die 5 Watt für die Pumpe wirst du nicht im Raum merken.  

Zur 1060: Sie werkelt gerade mit dem G3260 und wurde auch gleich erkannt von F@H. Die GPU-Auslastung beträgt 90-92%, sie boostet auf 1885Mhz permanent dabei,  GPU-Verbrauch liegt bei 95-105Watt und die PPDs bei 320k bis 345k.

Die Lüfter der Karte sind nicht toll.  Die Karte wird mir zu laut.  Mit runtergesetztem Powertarget auf circa 80-83Watt bleibt sie leise und liegt dann bei 310-315k. 
Ich werde die Tage die Wärmeleitpaste noch tauschen und dann nochmal schauen.  Und sie auch dem 4790k vorsetzen,  der sie komplett ausreizt.  Insgesamt,  abgesehen von den nicht sooo tollen (weil nicht leise)  Lüftern,  bin ich sehr zufrieden.   315k bei CPU mit 19Watt und GPU mit 85Watt....das finde ich okay.  Dazu noch Verluste und Board und Lüfter und Platte und das ganze System nimmt vllt so 140-160Watt. Is okay.  

P. S. : Mehr als exakt 1999Mhz sind mit den Standard-OC-Tools nicht aus der Karte zu holen. Ob sie das bei 100% Auslastung halten kann,  werden wir sehen, wenn ich sie in den anderen Rechner einbaue.

EDIT: Jetzt arbeitet die Karte eine Workunit ab, bei der die GPU-Auslastung bei 100% liegt...die CPU "langweilt" sich jetzt bei 30-40%, sprich der eine Kern der CPU wird nicht voll ausgelastet. Die PPD liegen trotz GPU-Overclocking auf 1,99Ghz dennoch "nur" bei 350k....schönes Beispiel mal wieder dafür, dass man einzelne Workunits nicht wirklich vergleichen kann.  Bin gespannt obs dabei bleibt, wenn der 4790k ran darf, bzw. bei einer anderen Workunit.


EDIT2 (heute früh): Ich schaue auf die Angaben (Rechner hat durchgefaltet) Und was erblicken meine Augen? Eine Angabe von 443k-PPD...(Ja 443, das ist kein Tippfehler)Es handelt sich dabei um eine x21-WU. Gestern allerdings auch schon. Das überrascht mich dann jetzt doch. Zumal die Karte gerade auf Standardwerten läuft (Kein Anheben des Powerlimits, kein Anheben der Takt frequenz oder Spannung...nix) Sie hält den Boost bei 1885Mhz.   Jetzt bin ich doch etwas baff.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Juli 2016)

Hat jemand ausser mir auch das Problem mit FAHControl für Android dass die App nicht funktioniert (kann die Clienten nicht anzeigen) wen ein Client pausiert ist und andere gleichzeitig am falten sind?

Wenn alle drei Clienten falten läuft die App problemlos.


----------



## alexk94 (22. Juli 2016)

Mensch, NVIDIA hat es dieses Jahr aber eilig. Am 02.08. kommt schon die neue TITAN X für nur 1200$. 
NVIDIA prasentiert die Titan X mit GP102-GPU und 3.584 Shadereinheiten - Hardwareluxx
Die müsste ja dann locker 1,25 Mio. in Stock schaffen.


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Juli 2016)

alexk94 schrieb:


> Mensch, NVIDIA hat es dieses Jahr aber eilig. Am 02.08. kommt schon die neue TITAN X für nur 1200$.
> NVIDIA prasentiert die Titan X mit GP102-GPU und 3.584 Shadereinheiten - Hardwareluxx
> Die müsste ja dann locker 1,25 Mio. in Stock schaffen.



.. wohl durchaus realistisch; ev. noch mehr .. 

Eine 1060 *soll* (meine beiden kommen nächste Woche) in etwa die Falt-Performance einer GTX 980 haben - also in der Gegend von 350 - 400 kPPD
Die (meine) GTX 1070 "bringt" +/- 700 kPPD (etwas besser als eine GTX 980Ti)
Die GTX1080 bewegt sich bereits im "Millionärs-Bereich" - habe ich gehört


----------



## sonntagskind (22. Juli 2016)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> .. wohl durchaus realistisch; ev. noch mehr ..
> 
> Eine 1060 *soll* (meine beiden kommen nächste Woche) in etwa die Falt-Performance einer GTX 980 haben - also in der Gegend von 350 - 400 kPPD
> Die (meine) GTX 1070 "bringt" +/- 700 kPPD (etwas besser als eine GTX 980Ti)
> Die GTX1080 bewegt sich bereits im "Millionärs-Bereich" - habe ich gehört




Ich denke auch, dass die Titan nochmal ne ordentliche Schippe obendrauf legt (schätze so an die 1,4Mio), insbesondere, wenn man OC betreibt. Preislich ist das aber schon echt krass,  TDP von 250Watt...da wirds mit der geräuscharmen Abführung dann echt schwer.

Die 1060 liegt voll im Bereich einer GTX980 was die Faltleistung angeht, wie du oben sehen kannst.
Mit Berücksichtigung der Boosttakte  kommt die 1060 aber nicht an meine 980 ran. Takt 1060 versus Takt 980: 1885Mhz zu 1404Mhz. Die 980 liegt dabei immer oberhalb von 450k, Peeks bis 520k. Im Mittel so bei 475k. Die 1060, wie oben beschrieben schwankt zwischen 325k und 445k. Je nach Workunit. In Anbetracht der Leistungsaufnahme und des Anschaffungspreises ist meiner Meinung nach die 1060 der 980 zum Falten vorzuziehen. 

Bumblebee, welche 1060 hast du genommen? Der Standard-Gainward-Karte merkt man gerade bei den Lüftern (nicht Kühler!) an, wo da gespart wurde.


----------



## alexk94 (22. Juli 2016)

Der Wert ist nur geschätzt. Mehr ist auf jeden Fall drinnen, da die wenigsten eine Titan so lassen wie sie ist. Die meisten schrauben einen anderen Kühler drauf und nutzen ein anderes Bios. Von der Leine losgelassen sind vielleicht so 1,4 - 1,6 Mio möglich. Ich interessiere mich aber mehr für die 1050. Ich hoffe, das sie ohne 6 Pin kommt und sich vielleicht bei so 220.000-280.000 kPPD befindet. Das wäre perfekt für mich.


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Juli 2016)

sonntagskind schrieb:


> Bumblebee, welche 1060 hast du genommen? Der Standard-Gainward-Karte merkt man gerade bei den Lüftern (nicht Kühler!) an, wo da gespart wurde.



Nun, ich habe zwei *GIGABYTE GV-N1060G1 GAMING-6GD *angeschafft


----------



## sonntagskind (22. Juli 2016)

Da sehen mir die Lüfter deutlich brauchbarer aus.  Daumen hoch! 


Was an der Gainward wirklich idiotisch ist an den Lüftern. Wenn man sich die Gigabyte G1 mal ansieht  ( GIGABYTE  - Grafikkarte - NVIDIA - PCI Express Solution - GeForce(R) GTX 10 Series - GeForce(R)  GTX 1060 G1 Gaming 6G ), dann hat die in der Plastikhülle in der die Lüfter sitzen, oben Schlitze damit die heisse Luft dort entweichen kann. Sogar abgeschrägt zu den gegenläufig drehenden Rotoren.  Daumen hoch für das Lüftgehäusedesign der Gigabyte! 

Die Gainward (ohne Namenszusatz) hat so eine ähnliche Konstruktion (wobei auch die Plastik dünner und instabiler erscheint als bei der Gigabyte). Jedenfalls hat die Gainward KEINE Löcher oder Schlitze sondern ist komplett geschlossen.  

EDIT: 

Ich schrieb: 

Wären die Lamellen jetzt quer statt hochkant...okay. dann ergibt das Sinn, damit die Luft gleich an der GRAKA nach draussen abgeführt wird. Aber die Lamellen sind hochkannt, was dazu führt, dass die Lüfter gegen sich selbst arbeiten, weil der "Druck" der Lüfter einfach nicht entweichen kann. War der Arbeitsschritt so teuer, da n paar Schlitze reinzufräsen, oder die Spritzform anders zu designen?


WAHR ist aber, das die Lamellen tatsächlich quer sind. DAs heisst, Es ergibt Sinn, das Gehäuse geschlossen zu halten oben und unten. Wahr ist aber auch, dass man an den Lüfter keinen Unterdruck spürt, sondern sie aus sich selbst heraus "pusten". Der Druck/die Luftmenge kann also aus den vorhandenen Abluftkanälen nicht gut genug entweichen. Doof. 

Es bleibt dabei, ich schau mal nach Optimierungsmöglichkeiten beim Tausch der WLP.

/EDIT

Nunja...wenn ich die WLP tausche, dann schau ich mir das nochmal genauer an, und mach Schlitze oder Löcher in die Plastik. Im allerschlimmsten Fall kommen einfach andere Lüfter drauf. Hab hier noch 12cm Lüfter liegen


----------



## binär-11110110111 (23. Juli 2016)

Fasse mich kurz - habe endlich meine 2. Schallmauer durchbrochen !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arcDaniel (23. Juli 2016)

Die ersten Werte der GTX1060 sind ja ganz ok, bedingt, dass es aber sozusagen eine 1/2 GTX1080, hätte ich mit etwas mehr PPD gerechnet. Trotzdem scheint  ist die 1060 eine sehr zu empfehlende Falter-GPU zu sein, wer einen Beitrag leisten möchte, sich aber nicht allzu sehr Gedanken über die Stromrechnung machen möchte, kann hier eine menge Leisten.  @Sonntagskind, misst du auch mit einem Strommessen den Gesamtverbrauch vom PC?

Zu meinem Wakü Umbau, bezüglich dem benötigten Platz in meinem Corsair 650D und dem 240 EKWB Radi, habe ich nun beschlossen, dass das Laufwerk-Bay raus darf. Natürloch verursacht die ein Loch im Gehäuse und ich habe mir gedanken gemacht wie ich dieses sauber zu bekommen.
Die Glasscheibe einem 2Euro 15x10cm Fotorahmen muss dafür herhalten 

Hier noch eine Meinung an eucht, das Case soll so stark wie möglich entleert werden. Ich habe im Frontpanel noch einen Firewire Anschluss, für welchen ich nicht mal einen Anschluss auf dem MB habe. Ich hatte sogar noch nie ein Firewire Gerät im Gebrauch... Wollte den hierfür benötigten Kabel einfach wegschneiden. Was meint ihr?


----------



## brooker (23. Juli 2016)

... wegschneiden? Würde ich nicht machen. Wer weiß was bei Dir noch kommt, bzw. was gebraucht wird wenn du das Material mal verkaufen möchtest.


----------



## arcDaniel (24. Juli 2016)

Verkaufen wird nie geschehen; ich habe das Gehäuse damals für teure 120 Euro gekauft und dacht nach anschauen/lesen unzähliger Reviews, es wäre DAS Gehäuse. Also ich es zusammengebaut hatte, derbe Enttäuschung, das Gehäuse war schrecklich Laut und nicht durch die eingebaute Hardware, sondern wegen den unzähligen Kleinteilen im Gehäuse, welche durch die Vibrationen Lärm verursachten. Daraufhin hatte ich schon angefangen viel unnötiges zu entfernen. Stand Heute fehlen schon so manche Originalteile, welche nach dem Umzug ganz verschwunden sind.

Zudem würde der Versand des Gehäuses deutlich teurer werden, als der möglich Preis, für welchen ich es verkaufen könnte.

Aber es scheint, als müsste ich das Kabel nicht wegknipsen, sondern kann den ganzen Firewire Stecker entnehmen.

Jetzt brauche ich noch eine saubere Lösung für die USB3.0 anschlüsse. Das Gehäuse ist hier noch altmodisch und die Kabel sollen von vorne nach hinten herausgeführt werden und an die hinteren I/O Anschlüsse gesteckt werden. Im Moment, habe ich sie intern mit einem Adapter angschlossen. Dieser Adapter ist aber sehr klobig und stört das Gesamtbild.


----------



## brooker (24. Juli 2016)

... ich schaue nachher mal. Glaube ich habe da noch was zu liegen.


----------



## arcDaniel (24. Juli 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> ... ich schaue nachher mal. Glaube ich habe da noch was zu liegen.



Egal was es ist, einfach schon mal Danke 

@all

Wie sieht es eigenlich mit dem Arbeiten in Windows aus mit einer faltenden Pascal GPU?

Mit Kepler oder Maxwell GPU's hatte ich immer das Gefühlt, dass der ganze Desktop sehr langsam wurde. Ein abschalter der HW-Beschleunigung im Browser brachte zwar Besserung, aber super war es noch lange nicht.

Beim Falten egal ob vorher mit der 380X oder jetzt mit der RX480, kann ich auf dem Desktop so ziemlich machen was ich will, auch Video's MIT HW-Beschleunigung ansehen, ohne dass ich einen Leistungsverlust bemerke. Auch die PPD verschlechtern sich nicht merklich währenddessen.


----------



## brooker (24. Juli 2016)

... bad news! Ich habe nur noch Sachen für eSata da  ... muss ich wohl schon verramscht haben ... sorry, war mir sicher das ich noch was habe.


----------



## miraculous (24. Juli 2016)

Mit meiner GTX 1080 von MSI kann ich schön falten (volle Auslastung der GPU durch F@H) und nebenbei alles andere (außer natürlich zocken) machen, also Youtube, Filme mit VLC (mit Videobeschleunigung) schauen, Office, Internet, etc. Dabei kommt es zu keinen Verzögerungen oder Auffälligkeiten. Die PPD scheinen dabei auch nicht einzubrechen. Siehe hierzu auch: PPD/Watt - Energieeffizienz

Verwendeter Treiber: 368.39


----------



## arcDaniel (24. Juli 2016)

@Brooker
Kein Problem  bei amazon bekommt man sehr günstig USB 3.0 Anschlüsse für ein einen 3,5Zoll Platz. Vielleicht bestell ich mir einen solchen und nehme die für einen Front I/O mod. Dies hat nur im Moment keine Eile, ich habe genug Anschlüsse am Back I/O wo ich die Front anschliessen kann. Extern sieht es nicht so elegant aus, Intern wird es aber sauber bleiben.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Juli 2016)

Seid ihr alle im Urlaub oder ist es in der Wohnung zu warm zum falten?

Ich bin mich das gar nicht mehr gewohnt auf Platz 2 der Topproduzenten zu sein.


----------



## sonntagskind (25. Juli 2016)

Jupp, hatte ich mich auch schon gefragt...aber im Ernst...ich habe am WE meine beiden Systeme durchfalten lassen....die haben schon nen ordentlichen zusätzlichen Wärmeeintrag in die Bude gebracht, in der es eh schon zu warm war. Kann also gut verstehen, wenn jemand den Rechner mal abschaltet.


----------



## nonamez78 (25. Juli 2016)

Mein Falter macht auch Zwangspause (Pumpe).


----------



## arcDaniel (25. Juli 2016)

Die Hitze wird schon ein Grund sein, bei mir ist es aber auch die HW, welche nicht mehr bringt...

Mein PC falter zwar mehr als er was anderes sieht, allerdings ist mein Hobby auch die Begeisterung für die Hardware und hier ist die Leistung manchmal nebensächlich. Deshalb habe ich "nur" eine RX480.

Ob es danach später eine Vega GPU wird und dann auch wieder mehr ppd bringt, hängt ganz von den Architektur-Verbesserungen ab.
Es soll ja die GCN gen5 werden, dann könnte es mich interessieren. Wird es aber nur die gleiche Architektur wie Polaris mit GCN gen4, eben nur mit mehr Shader und HBM2, so wird es fraglich, ob ich zum kauf bewegt werden kann.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Juli 2016)

Bei mir hält sich die Hitze noch in Grenzen (27°C im Büro) und falte über Nacht sogar noch ineffizienter > Xeons dürfen SMP falten (~45min pro WU bei ~145kPPD bei 120W Mehrverbauch).


----------



## alexk94 (25. Juli 2016)

Ich wohne in einen Altbau, die heizen sich schnell auf und dann scheint noch die Morgen- sowie die Mittagssonne auf die Seite, wo mein Zimmer ist, voll drauf. Bei mir wird es erst wieder richtig los gehen, wenn die Temperaturen wieder angenehm sind, so gegen Anfang Herbst.


----------



## brooker (25. Juli 2016)

... ich kann derzeit nur ein paar Stunden falten. Meine Frau ist schwanger und nach ein paar Stunden sind schnell 25-28°C im Haus erreicht. Muss hier leider eine Priorität setzen. Ich experimentiere deshalb gerade mit Untervolting, um länger falten zu können 

Finde es gut, dass trotz allem jeder noch versucht etwas beizutragen! Das macht das Team und den Gedanken dahinter aus!


----------



## arcDaniel (25. Juli 2016)

@brooker
zuerstmal GLÜCKWUNSCH 

Ja meine WU ist jetzt auf finishing eingestellt, da mein EKWB Paket angekommen ist und ich weiss nicht wie lange ich für den ganzen Umbau brauche. Ich habe nicht so viel Zeit und möchte das ganze aber auch nicht überstürzt zusammen basteln.

Auch werde ich heute oder morgen noch ein externes Hitzeschutzrollo für meine Velux beschaffen, dieses muss auch noch montiert werden...


----------



## binär-11110110111 (25. Juli 2016)

Hitze & immer wieder Unwetter behindern bei mir die Faltarbeit. Ich habe noch nie einen Sommer erlebt, an dem es so viele Gewitter inkl. Schwankungen im Stromnetz gab. Auch der 20.07 mit +36 Grad im Schatten und gut +31 Grad in der Dachwohnung waren echt tödlich. Meine 750Ti stieg von +67 auf  über +80 Grad an - Bluescreen - das war's für diesen Tag. Aktuell brauche ich 55% Lüfter, um +70 Grad zu halten, 70% Lüfter (laut!!), um +67 Grad zu halten.


----------



## sonntagskind (25. Juli 2016)

@brooker: Glückwunsch! 

@ArcDaniel: Vierl Erfolg beim Umbau! Ruhig und Gewissenhaft spart hintenraus auf jeden Fall immer Arbeit. Also lass dir schön Zeit!


So, und dann gehe ich euch nochmal auf die Nerven mit der 1060 
(Bin dann aber auch durch zu dem Thema.  )





Es gibt da ein paar Eigenheiten die mir aufgefallen sind, aber dazu später mehr.

Jedenfalls habe ich die 1060 am WE mal in dem 4790K zur Seite gestellt und ein paar WU abgearbeitet. So richtig deutlich schneller wars nicht und ich hab auch "bescheidene" WU zugeteilt bekommen gehabt.
Deshalb entschied ich mich einfach mal für beide Karten mit nem Futuremark-Benchmark durchzumessen, und zu schauen, wie sich das in Einklang mit den Beobachtungen zum Falten bringen lässt. Deshalb hier mal ein paar Zahlen.
Die 1060 von Gainward boostet bei mir auf 1885Mhz. Und das ohne dass man noch irgendwas machen muss. Ich habe aber gleich mal noch etwas an der Taktschraube gedreht und die Tests mit leichtem weiteren OC durchgeführt:

Als Benchmark kam der Futurmark TimeSpy zum Einsatz. Jaja, ich weiß Treiberbevorteilung bei Nvidia usw usf und synthetische Benchmarks sagen nix aus...aber hier treten eh zwei NV-Karten gegeneinander an, und uns interessiert ja Rechenleitung, nicht spieleperformance....von daher wohl egal...
Mal sehen, wie das zu meinen Beobachtungen beim Falten passt....
Angegeben ist immer der GraficScore.

GTX1060@1885Mhz: 4116
GTX1060@1936Mhz:  4206

Meine andere Graka ist eine GTX980 von EVGA. diese boostet ab Werk auf 1404Mhz. Wenn man die Lüfter auf 100% stellt wie ich es für diese Tests gemacht habe, boostet sie bis auf 1418Mhz.
Ansonsten wurde keine Spannung erhöht, oder am Powerlimit geschraubt. Erst beim zweiten Test mit OC hab ich natürlich nachgeregelt. Lüfter wurden auch bei der 1060 auf 100% gestellt. Die 1060 boostet daduch @Stock aber nicht noch etwas höher. Hier die Zahlen der GTX980:

GTX980@1418Mhz:     4342
GTX980@1512Mhz:     4660


Dann rechnen wir mal:

GTX1060@1885 // GTX980@1418Mhz: --> GTX 980 ist 5,49% "besser"
GTX1060@1936 // GTX980@1512Mhz -->  GTX 980 ist 10,79% "besser"


Das ist auch das, was man überall letztlich so liest, dass die 1060 so schnell ist wie eine 980....nur eben nicht ganz.
Was bedeutet das nun fürs Falten?

Tja, letztlich genau dasselbe. Allerdings gibt es hier Auffälligkeiten.

Die 1060 "schwankt" stärker bei den Paketen. Es gibt Pakete, bei denen die GPU-Last bei 92% rumdümpelt, und das sowohl auf dem Pentium G3260 als auch auf dem i7 4790k@4,7Ghz.
Es gibt aber auch WU's, wo die GPU auf Anschlag bei 99% läuft. Bei beiden Prozessoren.

Da die PPDs stark schwanken und ich keine "zigfach"-WU-Aufzeichnung gemacht habe, sind die folgenden Werte mehr so gefühlter Durchschnitt, aber ich habe die Werte echt oft beobachtet.
Die GTX1060 schwankte so zwischen 330.000 und 455.000 PPD...unabhängig vom verwendeten Prozessor. Im Mittel würde ich sie bei sehr gut gemeinten 380-420k einsortieren.
Manchmal aber eben auch mehr. Öfter aber auch mal darunter.
Fazit 1: Die GTX1060 scheint weniger mit der Prozessorunterstützung zu skalieren als eine GTX980, aber dennoch fast dasselbe zu leisten. Es gibt Pakete, die die 1060 nicht komplett ausreizen.
(92% GPU-Load auf dem 4790k)

So, und nun zum Vergleich: nimmt man das Mittel aus den beiden oben errechneten %-Angaben, dann ergibt das 8,14%.
Auf die gut gemeinten 420k der 1060 aufgeschlagen, kommt man damit dann zu 454,19k PPD....und was soll ich sagen...die GTX980 macht mit dem 4790 dann doch noch etwas mehr... 

(07.21.16 //545,037 
07.20.16	// 441,732 
07.19.16	// 494,172 )

Ganz grob überschlagen kann man aber festhalten, dass die Zahlen/Leistungsangaben die man in Benchmarks sieht, auch einigermaßen auf die PPDs anwenden kann. Letztlich schneidet die 1060
beim Proteinefalten im Vergleich aber etwas schlechter ab, als beim Spielen/Gamebenchmarks.

In Anbetracht des Preises und der Energieaufnahme (selbst unter OC-Bedingungen überstieg die Gainward die 120Watt-Marke für die GPU nur sehr selten und wenn auch nur mit 1-2 Watt) würde ich für
einen Faltrechner aber eine 1060 vorziehen. Zum Spielen wohl auch, dann auch wegen der 6GB-Videospeicher. Achja, fast vergesen, die Takte der Speicher wurden nicht angefasst, die GTX1060 taktete mit 2000/4000Mhz, die GTX980 mit 1750/3500Mhz.


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Juli 2016)

Ein  an sonntagskind


----------



## brooker (25. Juli 2016)

... danke für diesen doch recht ausführlichen Beitrag. Was ich nicht so recht verstehe: das Vorkauen von WUs muss nach wie vor durch die CPU erfolgen und auch die WUs selbst haben sich nicht geändert. Oder hat Nvidia da grundlegend was geändert? 
Nochmal zum Thema Skalierung: die Skalierung waren bisher einige Sekunden in der TPF. Ich konnte dieses nur erfassen, weil ich immer mit einer WU pro GPU gearbeitet habe. Das geht bei Betrachtungen von mehreren WUs über die PPDs vermutlich unter.
Wie kann man reproduzieren? Stelle in den Settings des Clients die höchste Zeit ein und passiere dann vor erreichen dieser Zeit. Das bisherige Ergebnis verfällt und du kannst den selben Parkour nochmals falten. Nur so kannst du die Unterschiede greifen.


----------



## sonntagskind (25. Juli 2016)

Ja, das ist mir eben auch aufgefallen. Die CPU wird von der 1060 stellenweise nicht so beansprucht. Manchmal lag selbst auf dem G3260 die CPU-Auslastung bei unter 30% (also wurde ein Kern nichtmal auf Anschlag gefahren, wie normalerweise IMMER bei der 980)  Da scheint entweder am Treiber oder an der Architektur was verbessert worden zu sein.

Zum Thema Skalierung:  Bei der 980 konnte man das eben sofort feststellen, die kletterte rasant an, wenn man ihr statt des G3260 den 4790k zur Seite stellte. Da bestand keinerlei Zweifel, egal obs ne "schlechte" oder gute WU war. Bei der 1060 wars so ein...."Mmmh...schwierig...vllt n bissl besser...vllt liegts auch an der WU"

Aber du hast schon recht, wissenschaftlich stichhaltig ist das nicht. 
Aber wie ich schon schrieb, ich bin jetzt durch damit und widme mich auch mal wieder mehr dem Projekt "Sommer"  Der Falt-PC ist fertig und läuft anständig (bei nem Powerlevel von 50% der Graka auch flüsterleise bei 310k-PPD). Jetzt nur noch die automatische Wiedereinwahl via UMTS-Stick sicherstellen (Programm erstellen) und dann wird er demnächst online gehen und 24/7 laufen. Noch ist es aber nicht ganz so weit. 

Den Kühler hatte ich übrigens von der Gainward auch runter....man man man...Kein Kupferboden, nur Alu mit Heatpipes (kein DirectTouch!) Der Kühlerboden total rauh, die WLP eingetrocknet und zuviel.
Hab den Kühlerboden auf Glanz geschliffen und poliert und ThermalGrizzly Kryonaut verwendet. Viel gebracht hats nicht, (2% PWM bei gleicher Temp) der Kühler ist einfach...nuja...billig...der ACX2.0 von EVGA ist da ne ganz andere Qualitätsstufe. Das war meine letzte "billig" Graka.


----------



## nonamez78 (25. Juli 2016)

nonamez78 schrieb:


> Mein Falter macht auch Zwangspause (Pumpe).



Bin erstmal wieder dabei ... Die neue Pumpe braucht scheinbar noch ein bisschen und "steht" nun. Im Kreislauf befindet sich vorerst eine Aquastream XT, die über die defekte Pumpe "drüberpumpt" (ist im Ausdehnungsgefäß verbaut). Handwerklich sicherlich als Pfusch zu betrachten, aber das tut es hoffentlich erstmal.


----------



## sonntagskind (25. Juli 2016)

"Pfusch" oder "repariert" hält oft seeeeehr lange.


----------



## arcDaniel (25. Juli 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sent from my Wileyfox Swift using Tapatalk


----------



## brooker (25. Juli 2016)

... und wenns nicht dicht wird, immer ein bisschen "Bärendreck"!


----------



## arcDaniel (25. Juli 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> ... und wenns nicht dicht wird, immer ein bisschen "Bärendreck"!



Sorry stehe auf der Leitung :-/  ?


----------



## brooker (25. Juli 2016)

*Lehrermodus on" Barendreck – Wikipedia *Lehrermodus off*


----------



## arcDaniel (25. Juli 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> *Lehrermodus on" Barendreck – Wikipedia *Lehrermodus off*



Danke, wird aber schon klappen, die Fittings machen mir am meisten Sorgen. Denke aber, dass meine Sorgen eher daherkommen, weil es meine Erste Wasserkühlung ist. Eine AIO zählt ja nicht.

Freuen tue ich mich schon auf die Anpassungen vom Case und natürlich danach auf das kühle Falten 

Heute nachdem mein PC aus war, und die Sonne weiter auf die Velux gedrückt hat... Naja die Hitze vom PC nimmt hier doch einen weitaus geringen Einfluss auf die Raumtemperatur.


----------



## nonamez78 (25. Juli 2016)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Sorry stehe auf der Leitung :-/  ?



Meiner Vermutung nach meinte er mein Pfusch-Aktion mit der Pumpe .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Juli 2016)

nonamez78 schrieb:


> Meiner Vermutung nach meinte er mein Pfusch-Aktion mit der Pumpe .


Was war den genau (oder hab ich was verpasst)?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Juli 2016)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Danke, wird aber schon klappen, die Fittings machen mir am meisten Sorgen. Denke aber, dass meine Sorgen eher daherkommen, weil es meine Erste Wasserkühlung ist.


@arcDaniel:
Das kommt schon gut:
Meine erste Wakü war auch so ein Komplett-Set von Inovatek das ich vor ~13 Jahren gekauft habe.
Die Eheim 1046 aus dem Set ist sogar heute noch im Einsatz (ist die linke der beiden Pumpen die den Kreislauf des Faltservers antreiben).


----------



## sonntagskind (26. Juli 2016)

*seufz* ....ja, sone Wasserkühlung ist schon was schönes. Hab auch mal überlegt mir wieder eine anzuschaffen....Ich frage mich nur ob die Probleme immer noch dieselben sind wie vor 10Jahren:

* Mikrostrukturen in Kühlern verstopfen mit der Zeit 
* Unterschiedliche Metalle im Kreislauf führen zu Korrosion.
* Zusätze haben gefühlt nicht geholfen.

Oder sind die Sets, also das Innenleben der Radiatoren auch mittlerweile ausschließlich aus Kupfer?
(Hatte damals ein Starterset, und das immer mehr erweitert. Am Ende stand der Rechner auf einem selbstgebauten Holztischen und die beiden Radiatoren hat Zug- und Drucklüfter. Der Athlon XP erreichte dadurch echte 2600Mhz und hat so manchen Athlon64 alt aussehen lassen...naja....dann war irgendwann ein Dichtring undicht und der Rechner stand unter Wasser. Zum Glück hatte ich die Pumpe extern betrieben, also lief der Rechner dort noch nicht...Seitdem bin ich eigtl durch mit Wasserkühlung....aber es juckt so in den Fingern....)


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. Juli 2016)

Bis auf Billig-China-Böller sind heute alle Radiatoren wasserseitig aus Kupfer und Kupferlegierungen.

Einzig was man aufpassen muss sind Artikel von Moonson > viele Metalloberflächen haben eine Silberbeschichtung oder sogar ne Silberpatrone und die vertragen sich nicht mit Kupfer.

Keine Schläuche von Masterklee verwenden und keine Farbzusätze fürs Wasser (zersetzten sich mit der Zeit).


----------



## brooker (26. Juli 2016)

... dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Mein Rechner läuft seit 4 Jahren mit ein und dem selben Kühlmittel, nur ab und zu nachfüllen wegen Diffusion. Ich hatte in der Zeit zweimal die Kühler offen - keine Verunreinigungen. Jedoch habe ich im Vorfeld die Neuware auch gründlich gesäubert. Über Nacht eingeweicht in Cilit Bang und dann mit ordentlich Druck gespült. 

Wenn Du eine WaKü aufbauen möchtest, einfach melden. Hab noch so einiges zu liegen!


----------



## sonntagskind (26. Juli 2016)

Danke schon mal für die Antworten und das Angebot! 

Erstmal werde ich aber wohl das Faltserver-Projekt abschließen. Zuviele Baustellen auf einmal....da wird am Ende nix richtig fertig, das wäre ja auch doof irgendwie.
Und ich kenn mich...am Ende will ichs so lautlos wie möglich...also passiv...und ich wette, dann wirds auch wieder richtig teuer


----------



## arcDaniel (26. Juli 2016)

@brooker
hätte ich eher gewusst, dass du noch so viel rumliegen hast...  

@sonntagskind
Ja so eine Wasserkühlung ist schon spannend und ich weiss genau was du meinst; bei einem Luftkühler kann man nicht sonderlich viel Verbessern, eine Wasserkühlung kann man aber fast endlos optimieren/erweitern...

Je mehr ich mich aber einlese, desto zufriedener bin och doch mit meiner Kaufentscheidung. Das einzige wo ich mich im Moment frage, ist die Pumpe. Es ist eine DDC 3.1 PWM, anfangs dachte ich dass eine D5 besser wäre, was aber nicht der Fall sein soll. beide haben ihre eigenen Vor und Nachteile, aber generell zu sagen eine wäre besser ist Falsch. Für meinen Geschmack gefällt mir die DDC besser, allerdings soll sie sehr heiss werden und man bekommt ein spezielles Kühlgehäuse... Ja schon fangen die Optimierungsideen an 

Der Youtube Channel JayzTwoCents scheint sehr informativ zu sein, was Wasserkühlungen angeht.

Aber auch mal zum Falten, so eine Wasserkühlung kommt ja auch dem Falten zu gute, wenn die HW gut gekühlt wird, funktioniert sie auch in der Regel zuverlässiger und für ein System was oft 24/7 faltet, kann dies ja nicht schlecht sein


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (26. Juli 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> ... dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Mein Rechner läuft seit 4 Jahren mit ein und dem selben Kühlmittel, nur ab und zu nachfüllen wegen Diffusion. Ich hatte in der Zeit zweimal die Kühler offen - keine Verunreinigungen. Jedoch habe ich im Vorfeld die Neuware auch gründlich gesäubert. Über Nacht eingeweicht in Cilit Bang und dann mit ordentlich Druck gespült.
> 
> Wenn Du eine WaKü aufbauen möchtest, einfach melden. Hab noch so einiges zu liegen!



Mal was anderes OffTopic ...

Ich will meine Aio Wakü (welche hinter mir auf der Couch liegt) ein wenig aufarbeiten ...
Du hattest ja im "Zeigt euer System Fred" das aussehen von Ihr bemängelt.
Jetzt bräuchte Ich  Flüssigkeit die schon weiß gefärbt sind ... Wo bekomme ich sowas her ???
Neuen Schlauch (tranparent) und 2 schicke 140mm Lüfter (die in meinen System passen) währen ebenfalls sehr von Vorteil ...

Jemand ne Ahnung, wo ich so´n Packet herbekomme ???


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Juli 2016)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Jetzt bräuchte Ich  Flüssigkeit die schon weiß gefärbt sind ... Wo bekomme ich sowas her ???
> 
> Spontan fällt mir nur Thermaltake - Germany - C1000 Opaque Coolant White - CL-W114-OS00WT-A ein
> 
> ...



So würde ich das wohl anpacken


----------



## the_leon (27. Juli 2016)

Welche AiO hast du denn?
Das wäre viel wichtiger zu wissen


----------



## the_leon (27. Juli 2016)

Welche AiO hast du denn?
Das wäre viel wichtiger zu wissen


----------



## arcDaniel (27. Juli 2016)

Wenn du eh, weisse Flüssigkeit reinschüttest, könnten die Schläuche noch gut sein, oder?

EKWB hat auch Wasserzusatz im weiss, hier dürftest du keine Probleme haben etwas passendes zu finden.

Sind die eLoop wirklich so gut oder spielt es hier eine grössere Rolle weil es ein Deutsches Produkt ist? (was ich nachvollziehen könnte)
Ehrlich, von der Optik finde ich sie grausam und in Internationalen Tests, werden die Lüfter zwar als sehr gute Lüfter gelobt aber nun auch nicht als heiligen Gral. Hier scheinen andere Produkte ebenwürdig zu sein... Je nach Einsatzweck eignen sich eh nicht alles Lüftertypen.

Ein Teil meiner Noctua-Lüfter kann ich z.b. nicht für die Wakü benutzen (oder es wäre nicht zu empfehlen) weil der Statische Druck sehr schwach ist, da hilf die hohe Fördermenge wenig. Werde hier mal die EKWB Vardar probieren, sind diese mir zu laut, werden es Noctua, allerdings ein Modell was eben für den Statischen Druck ausgelegt ist. Hier hat Noctua für fast jeden Bereich etwas im Programm.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Juli 2016)

@arcDaniel:
Offensichtlich hast Lüfter von Noctua die als Gehäuselüfter konzipiert sind > dass die als Radiatorenlüfter versagen ist nicht weiter verwunderlich (wie bereits von dir erwähnt geringer statischer Druck).
Noctua baut auch Lüfter mit hohem statischen Druck und die sind gut (hab selber ein paar auf Radiatoren im Einsatz).


----------



## nonamez78 (27. Juli 2016)

Gibt es irgendwo einen brauchbaren Artikel, der dieses Mytherium "statischer Druck" und "Wasserkühlung" durchleuchtet (aus der mathematischen oder technischen Sicht)? Ich lese das immer wieder, aber besonders aus physikalischer Sicht macht das keinen Sinn, das Wort "statisch" ergibt für mich keinen Zusammenhang (hydrostatisch schon eher, aber darum kann es hier nicht gehen).
Ich nutze z.B. für meinen Gamer bewusst nur Silent Wings 2 Lüfter von BeQuiet, die immer wieder als "geht nicht" oder "ganz schlecht" für WaKüs beschrieben werden. Klar verliert man etwas Leistung durch die nicht aufliegenden Ränder, aber die Kühlleistung und der fühlbare "Wind" steht in keinem Verhältnis zu den immer wieder in Foren zu findenden Aussagen.
Auf ein "schlechterer Wirkungsgrad" kann ich mich noch verständigen (wäre sicherlich durch eine bessere Abdichtung zu steigern, der Nutzen steht hierbei in keinem Verhältnis), aber ungeeignet oder gar schlechte Funktion kann ich weder nachvollziehen, noch ansatzweise verstehen. Bewegte Luft ist bewegte Luft. Solange sie nicht auf einen leichter zu überwindenden Weg trifft als den Radiator, wird sie immer durchströmen und Wärme abtransportieren.
Auch haben die Lüfter kein Eigenleben wie eine Hocheffizienzpumpe im Heizungsbau. Sie bekommen einzig die Information "dreh mit ...%" (bei PWM Versionen) oder sogar nur eine reine Spannung. Eine Regelung auf Gegendruck findet daher auch nicht statt.


----------



## arcDaniel (27. Juli 2016)

@A.Meier
Ich weiss, habe im Moment fast nur NF-S12A Lüfter, welche als Gehäuse Lüfter sehr gut sind, für die Wakü bräuchte ich aber die NF-F12 Lüfter. Da ich aber 3x120 brauch und nur 2 Vardar Lüfter jetzt habe kommt auf den 120 Radi  vorübergehend ein Noctua NF-P12 von meinem CPU Kühler, da ich im Moment meine Investitionen besser planen muss, müssen die neuen Noctua Lüfter aber noch etwas Warten (vielleicht gibt es dann sogar noch besser, glaube es wurden vor kurzem neue Modell vorgestellt, glaube es ist eine neue A-Serie welche sehr gut für Radiatoren geeignet sein soll)

@nomamez78
EKWB hat einen guten Artikel dazu, ohne andere Hersteller schlecht zu reden, finde für einen Hersteller der selbst Lüfter im Angebot hat, sehr neutral geschrieben. Hier der Link:
Fans for Liquid Cooling: What you need to know - ekwb.com


----------



## nonamez78 (27. Juli 2016)

Danke , Aber genau das ist ja wieder so ein Mytherium Text . Da wird nur auf Volumenverlust durch Druckabfall, bzw. zu geringen Druck eingegangen. "Verstehen" kann ich sowas damit nicht, dafür tickt man Hirn zu Formelbezogen .
Ich werde mal ein bisschen nach den dort erwähnten Flügelformen in Kombination mit Volumen und Druck googeln, ggf. ergibt sich dann etwas mehr Klarheit.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (27. Juli 2016)

Danke Bumblebee 

Das werde ich so abspeichern ^^
Mit den eloops habe ich ebenfalls geliebäugelt ... Weil diese auch oft für Radiatoren empfohlen werden 



the_leon schrieb:


> Welche AiO hast du denn?
> Das wäre viel wichtiger zu wissen



Na, die habe ich doch verlingt 

Raijintek Triton 280mm


----------



## brooker (27. Juli 2016)

... ja, den gibt es. Auch hier auf PCGH: [Vorbereitung] 140mm Lüfter Roundup 2016 / Vorstellung & Feedback

Ich habe mich mit dem Thema Durchsatz, Geräuschentwicklung, Shroud usw. schon ein paar Jahre beschäftigt und viel selbst ausprobiert. Der "statische Druck" von dem hier gesprochen wird, wird in der Einheit mmH2O angegeben und hängt nach meinen Erfahrungen von Drehzahl und Lüfterradform ab. Weiterhin ist entscheident, wie dicht der Lüfter an den Lamellen arbeitet. Hier habe ich folgende Erkenntnisse: ... eine Abdichtung ist eine Grundvoraussetzung ... ein Lüfter mit einem hohem statischen Druck, der nicht über extreme Drehzahl erreicht wird, erreicht wenn er direkt auf dem Radi aufgeschraubt ist, ein besseres Ergebnis. Ich vermutet das liegt an dem durch die Lüfterradform gerichteteren Luftstrom der mit hohem Anteil schnell durch die Lamellen des Radis fließen kann. Bei Lüftern die praktisch mehr "wirbeln" findet weniger Luft den "direkten" Weg, sodass hier weniger durch den Radi fließt. 
Um die Effektivität des Luftstromes zu verbessern, bringt ein Shroud von 2-5cm Abhilfe. Mit einem Shorud kann auch ein "wirbelnder Lüfter" den Radi gut durchfließen, weil hier gefühlt der Raum für eine Umrichtung des Stromes vorhanden ist.

Sprich, ich kann jeden Lüfter fürn Radi nehmen. Statischer Druck und ein Shround wirken sich positiv aus. Wichtig ist auf jeden Fall, dass zwischen Radi und Lüfter und auch zwischen den Lüfter mit Dichtband gearbeitet wird, damit die bewegte Luft sich ausschließlich durch die Lamellen bewegen kann.

Und hier noch eine  Auswahl an Lüftern mit hohem statischem Druck: Lufter mit Rahmenbreite: 120mm/140mm, Umdrehungen pro Minute: bis 2000rpm, Luftdruck: ab 4mmH₂O - ComputerBase


----------



## sonntagskind (27. Juli 2016)

Das mit dem statischen Druck wird auch immer wichtiger je dicker die Radiatoren sind. Der Radiator stellt einen Widerstand für die Luft dar.  Ist der Widerstand des Radiators größer als der Druck den der Lüfter erzeugen kann, dann geht diese Luft eben nicht durch den Radiator durch, sondern sucht sich einen anderen Weg, im Zweifelsfall zurück durch die Schaufeln. Das gleiche Verhalten kann man auch bei zu "engen" Luftkühlern beobachten.

Das ist so ein bisschen vergleichbar mit einem Luftballon aufpusten. Selbst wenn du gaaaaaaaaaaaanz tief Luft holst, und genügend Luft in der Lunge hast, wirst du es ohne Druck nicht schaffen den Ballon aufzupusten.  (Luftballon = Radiator) Ich habe die SilentWings2 auch ausschließlich im GamingPC als Gehäuselüfter und auch auf dem DarkRockPro3. Das sind tolle Lüfter, kann ich dafür nur empfehlen! 
Und sofern sie es bei dir noch schaffen, ausreichend Luft durch die Radiatoren zu bringen und bei angenehmer Geräuschkulisse alles anständig runterzukühlen, ist ja alles in Butter.
Auch variiert der Gegendruck der einzelnen Radiatoren zwischen den Herstellern sicherlich etwas. Mit steigender Dicke/Stärke sogar noch mehr.

Solange aber der statische Druck der Lüfter > Gegendruck des Radiators  ist, gibt kein Problem.
Eventuell reicht es bei der Kombi aus deinem Radiator und dem SW2 eben aus.

Der Tipp, möglichst hohen statischen Druck zu wählen, ist, so denke ich, eher ein "Dann bist du auf der sicheren Seite." Denn niemand kann alle Lüfter/Radi-Kombinationen durchprobieren.
Und wie brooker schon sagte, alles dicht abschließen! Sonst hast du eben Druckverlust und der Lüfter pustet nur die oberen Lamellen an. (Kühlt ja aber auch ein bissl),
und der Rest geht durch die Schlitze.


----------



## arcDaniel (27. Juli 2016)

Wer BeQuiet mag und diese auf der Wakü Nutzen möchte, lesen sich die Werte vom Shadow Wing gar nicht so übel; Luftdruck @ 12V (mm H2O) 2,70

Ajo sind wir hier Off Topic geraten, aber Kühlung ist und bleibt fürs falten sehr wichtig, also passt es doch


----------



## brooker (27. Juli 2016)

... my last to offtopic: Kühlung ist alles!


----------



## the_leon (27. Juli 2016)

Die SW2 sind als Gehäuselüfter nur bedingt zu empfehlen, aufgrund des Rahmen Designs


----------



## Thosch (27. Juli 2016)

Sind nicht saugende Lüfter effektiver als blasende ?? Ich zumind. habe bei allen meinen WaKüs die saugend eingebaut. Und wenns wirklich nötig war/ist (kommt auf den Lamellenabstand des Radis an) dann hab ich diesem einen als blasend "zur Hilfe gestellt". Nicht-dicht aufliegende Lüfter hab ich mit Gummidichtband unterlegt und so "dichter" gemacht soweit keine "Vorkammern" verbaut wurden. Mit der "Verbauung" hab ich noch nie Probs gehabt.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Juli 2016)

@Thosch:
Blasende Lüfter sind besser weil die Lüfter bei blasend den vollen atmosphärischen Druck haben, vorausgesetzt du hast im Case (wenn die Radi/Lüfterkombi da montiert ist) keinen Unterdruck.

Bei saugend auf dem Radiator montiert entsteht zwischen Radiator und Lüfter ein gewisser Unterdruck der die Leistung des Lüfter mindert und so die Kühlleistung mehrklich veringert (kann mehrere °C ausmachen) > saugend würde ich nur machen wen es nicht anders geht.

Das Optimale bei Radis ist natürlich Sandwich > der blasende Lüfter hat durch den Saugenden weniger Widerstand und der Saugende entsprechend weniger Unterdruck = deutlich erhöhte Kühlleistung. 
Sandwich hab ich vor nicht allzu langer Zeit an meinem Mora gemacht und die Kühlleistung ist deutlich erhöht.


Off/Ontopic:
Falten ohne gute Kühlung geht nicht lange gut und was nützt einem die beste Hardware wenn sie sich temperaturbedingt heruntertaktet?


----------



## nonamez78 (27. Juli 2016)

Nach den ganzen Posts über Lüfter habe ich eben erstmal 12x NB Blacksilent Pro 120mm und 1x NB Blacksilent Pro 140mm Lüfter bestellt  (die sollten von der Dichtheit direkt passen und die restlichen Daten lesen auch ganz gut). Mal sehen ob das wirklich was bringt (wobei das kein Spaß wird in dem Case die ganzen Lüfter von den Radiatoren zu kriegen, dafür ist einfach zuviel drin).

Edit: nun seh ich gerade, dass die NB Blacksilent Pro auch wieder einen so schlappen Druck haben, darfs doch nicht sein :-/. Ein Blick zu Noctua zeigt mir ein absolut unpassendes Braun, was überhaupt gar nicht zum Case passen würde. Die Corsair Lüfter aus der Liste oben sind zu verspielt und direkt wieder zu laut. Die EKWB Lüfter haben laut einigen Kommentaren recht hoch pfeifende Lager ... Das ist ja ein "Chaos" . Hat jemand einen Hersteller + passendes Produkt, welcher schwarze (s/w ginge auch noch) unauffällige und "passende" Lüfter für eine WaKü anbietet?


----------



## the_leon (27. Juli 2016)

Die Black silent pro sind quasi die idealen Radi Lüfter 

Die würde ich mal schön drin lassen


----------



## nonamez78 (27. Juli 2016)

So langsam bin ich echt überfordert . Die Black Silent Pro haben laut Hersteller einen Wert von unter 1,5 mmH2O, die neuen ML120 Pro von Corsair einen Druck von bis zu 4 (die Silent Modelle dennoch bis 3). Noctua hat auch Modelle bis fast 4 mmH2O, Nun stehen "bis zu 4" gegen "unter 1.5" und trotzdem ist "1.5" der ideale Radi Lüfter ?


----------



## the_leon (27. Juli 2016)

Jep.

Der Druck ist nicht das einzige entscheidende 

Und das sind alle Hersteller Angaben denen kann man nicht unbedingt trauen, da es keine standardisierten Messmethoden gibt für sowas


----------



## Thosch (27. Juli 2016)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @Thosch:
> Blasende Lüfter sind besser weil die Lüfter bei blasend...



Dann musst du aber auch den passenden Radi dazu haben, mit entspr. "Durchzug". Denn ist der zu dicht (Lamellenabstand) drückt´s nicht richtig durch, Staudruck kann entstehen (und der kommt, spätestens wenn sich die Lamellen trotz Filter mit Staub zusetzen) gegen den der Lüfter auch ankämpfen muss, mMn. Bei meiner akt. WaKü läufts auch mit beidseitigen Lüftern. Sicher ist sicher.


----------



## the_leon (27. Juli 2016)

Push pull is immer am besten.
Hat am meisten Kühlleistung


----------



## brooker (27. Juli 2016)

... ich habe auf Mora und 280er auch die BS pro mit140mm und 800 sowie 1200U/min installiert. Laufen seit ca. 2 Jahren. Bin sehr zufrieden


----------



## u78g (28. Juli 2016)

Servus. Ich habe bei uns auf Arbeit ein paar alte Tesla Graka's gefunden. Bevor ich mir diese "genauer" anschaue wollte ich mal fragen ob die DP-Leistung beim falten was bringt?


----------



## ProfBoom (28. Juli 2016)

Nein, zum falten braucht man nur SP-Leistung.


----------



## sonntagskind (28. Juli 2016)

Nichtsdestotrotz sollten die auch falten können. Was für Teslas sinds denn?


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Juli 2016)

sonntagskind schrieb:


> Nichtsdestotrotz sollten die auch falten können. Was für Teslas sinds denn?



Abee sischeee dat - wenn der Chip modern genug ist passt das (recht gut)


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Juli 2016)

Thosch schrieb:


> Dann musst du aber auch den passenden Radi dazu haben, mit entspr. "Durchzug". Denn ist der zu dicht (Lamellenabstand) drückt´s nicht richtig durch, Staudruck kann entstehen (und der kommt, spätestens wenn sich die Lamellen trotz Filter mit Staub zusetzen) gegen den der Lüfter auch ankämpfen muss, mMn. Bei meiner akt. WaKü läufts auch mit beidseitigen Lüftern. Sicher ist sicher.



@Topic Absolut deiner Meinung; btw. wann dürfen wir wieder mit dir rechnen **unschuldig guck** 

NSGOTEOT (nicht so ganz on Topic eher off Topic) 

Was haben die bei MSI grad eingeworfen; schaut euch mal die "Explosion" der Taiwanesen an


----------



## brooker (28. Juli 2016)

@Bb: wie machen sich deine zwei neuen Gpu's? Bin ja mal gespannt was die 1060er so bringen.


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Juli 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> @Bb: wie machen sich deine zwei neuen Gpu's? Bin ja mal gespannt was die 1060er so bringen.



Stehen direkt hinter mir; sind vor 2 Stunden angekommen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da ich Testbench und alle Messgeräte im Castle Bumblestein zu stehen habe wirst du noch ein wenig Geduld mit mir haben müssen


----------



## sonntagskind (28. Juli 2016)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> NSGOTEOT (nicht so ganz on Topic eher off Topic)
> 
> Was haben die bei MSI grad eingeworfen; schaut euch mal die "Explosion" der Taiwanesen an



"nur" 5x GTX 1080er 

Meine 1060 faltet jetzt schon fast 3 Tage durch (mit G3260)  Ich denke, am  Samstag werde ich mal die Zahlen posten inkl Durchschnitt.
Ansonsten faltet nur noch ein Notebook via NaCl und verfälscht die Ergebnisse maximal um 2,5-5k Punkte/Tag.

@Bumblebee: Was für eine CPU stellst du den 1060ern zur Seite?


----------



## brooker (28. Juli 2016)

... lass die Temps mal was kühler werden und alle ausm Urlaub zurück, dann werden wir das ganz schnell beenden  ... kommenden Monat gibt es zusätzlich die nächste große Aktion, da könnten wir pro Tag die 100 Mio PPD s knacken, sofern wir alle in der Woche zusammen bekommen. 

PCGH ist mit dabei, News auf der Main usw. sind zugesichert.


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Juli 2016)

sonntagskind schrieb:


> @Bumblebee: Was für eine CPU stellst du den 1060ern zur Seite?



 ... bin ich mir noch nicht 100% sicher ...
 Am wahrscheinlichsten einen Core i7 4790K <== realistischerer Ansatz
 Könnte aber auch ein Core i7 5820K werden <== etwas elitärer

 Da ich den Testbench-Ansatz eh umbauen muss/will spielt es nicht wirklich eine (grössere) Rolle



brooker schrieb:


> ... da könnten wir p*ro Tag *die *100 Mio *PPD s knacken



Das nenn ich einen *sportlichen* Ansatz


----------



## arcDaniel (28. Juli 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Heute mal etwas Bastelstunde 
-HDD-Bay samt Lüftersteuerung musste weichen
-alle 3,5Zoll Plätze sind weg
-Firewire Anschluss konnte ich ohne Beschädigung entfernen
-für die Pumpe habe ich einfach Löcher in den Boden gebohrt
...


----------



## brooker (28. Juli 2016)

... nur mit dem Ziel vor Augen kann man großes erreichen und das wollen wir doch.

@Bb: msi_TW hat aufgerüstet. Deshalb pulsen die gerade so los. Von knapp 9 auf 14 Mio pro Tag. Hmm.


----------



## Loebstraus (28. Juli 2016)

@brooker
wenn wir den Folder Samstag wieder fit bekommen haben wir auch wieder 1mill mehr


----------



## brooker (28. Juli 2016)

... 1 Mio.  Unter Linux sollten das 1,2 werden


----------



## Loebstraus (28. Juli 2016)

Es waren ja die ganze Zeit meistens ~1,5 also irgendwas um die ~1,7 dann


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Juli 2016)

Die grossen GPU-WU's können einen ganz schön nerven wenn man das OC der 980 und die dafür benötigte Spannung austesten will. 

Ich geh zwar nicht an das mögliche Limit ran (laut einem Testbericht sollen bis zu 1540MHz unter Wasser stabil möglich sein), aber ich denke mein Taktziel sollte noch in einem vernüftigen Rahmen sein > gleicher Takt wie bei der Titan X sprich 1430MHz.


----------



## brooker (28. Juli 2016)

... für den einen Fluch, für den anderen ein Segen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Juli 2016)

Jetzt gerade Fluch, wenn ich fertig bin Segen > P10493 464kPPD


----------



## brooker (28. Juli 2016)

... versuche mal , "small" ... hatte letzte Woche noch ein paar kleine bekommen


----------



## brooker (28. Juli 2016)

Hallo Team,

ich wende mich mit einem Anliegen an Euch. Wie bereits schon einigen von Euch bekannt, werde ich in Kürze Vater von zwei Buben. Heute wurde der Geburtstermin festgelegt. Es ist der 18.08.16. In Bezug darauf und die darauf folgende neue Herausforderung möchte ich Euch um Unterstützung bei der Durchführung des kommenden Folding-Events bitten. 

Aktion *"Gamer folden gegen die Vergesslichkeit" - Aktionswoche zum Welt-Alzeimer-Tag* einwöchigen Folding-Aktion, vom 21.-27.09.2016, anlässlich des Welt-Alzeimer-Tages.

Folgendes müsste noch gemacht werden:

1. umgehend -  [Info] Falten für Anfänger muss dringend überarbeitet werden -  [Info] Falten für Anfänger oder: Was ist Folding@Home? - schnellst möglich

Hier habe ich schon einige geeignete Beiträge von Euch gesammelt, die zusammengefasst werden müssten. Bumblebee würde die dann hochladen.

2. 4 Wochen vorher - ehemalige Falter und potenzielle Aktionsfalter per PN auf die Aktion hinweisen - Liste und Anschreiben vorhanden

3. der Ankündigungsfred müsste betreut werden. Ich werde den kommende Woche noch einstellen.

4. in der Aktion - die Ergebnisse jeden Aktionstages müssten am darauf folgenden Tag bis 11 Uhran PCGH geschickt werden - kurz und knapper Beitrag für die Main.
    nach den Aktion - das Gesamtergebnis müsste schön verpackt an PCGH versendet werden - knapper Beitrag als Abschluss mit Verweis auf die kommende Aktion
    nach der Aktion - Beitrag für die Printed schreiben und an PCGH versenden 

5. 4 Wochen vorher - Die Game-Sektionen sollten mittels Beitrag in Ihrem Bereich auf die Aktion hingewiesen werden oder wenn wir Mitglieder kennen, sollte das Thema an Sie als Multiplikatoren herangetragen werden.

 Wer könnte hier unterstützen. Ich bitte um Meldungen hier oder PN.

Danke.

Grüße brooker


----------



## FlyingPC (28. Juli 2016)

Ich würde bei Aktion 2 helfen.


----------



## sonntagskind (28. Juli 2016)

Ich kann auch was übernehmen. Entweder 3. oder 4. Wenn du mir ne Aufgabe zuteilst, wäre es super, wenn du mir dazu noch schreiben könntest, was du da in etwa erwartest. Bei 4. Würde ich mir sprachlich auch etwas mehr Mühe geben, als so manches mal hier im Thread 
Mit den Zwillingen wirst du dann auf jeden Fall erstmal genug zu tun haben! 




Zum OC der 980:



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Die grossen GPU-WU's können einen ganz schön nerven wenn man das OC der 980 und die dafür benötigte Spannung austesten will.
> 
> Ich geh zwar nicht an das mögliche Limit ran (laut einem Testbericht sollen bis zu 1540MHz unter Wasser stabil möglich sein), aber ich denke mein Taktziel sollte noch in einem vernüftigen Rahmen sein > gleicher Takt wie bei der Titan X sprich 1430MHz.




Ich denke, die 1500Mhz kannst du schon anpeilen. Unter Luft (dann allerdings mit Höllenlärm) komme ich bei 1,250V auf stabile 1512MHz.  Stromverbrauch geht dann halt schon deutlich nach oben (>200W)
Unter Wasser, und je nachdem wie dein Chip sich verhält, definitiv kein unrealistisches Ziel. Meine EVGA SC boostet ab Werk ja schon auf 1418MHz, also sollten 1430MHz eigtl kein Problem darstellen. Bin gespannt, was du rausholst. Bei 1512MHz fällt dann übrigens auch die 500k-PPD-Marke 
Ja, zum testen der Stabilität sind die großen WUs nix. Falls du ein Windows auf dem System hast, kannst ja einfach irgendnen grafikintensiven Benchmark mehrfach laufen lassen und gucken ob Pixelfehler kommen, daran sieht man das bissl schneller.


----------



## brooker (28. Juli 2016)

... super. Inhalte, Absprachen usw. Gibts natürlich per PN, TS, Telefon usw.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. Juli 2016)

@sonntagskind:
Meine auf WaKü umgebaut Asus Strix 980 OC-Edition würde sicher  die 1500MHz-Marke überschreiten, aber der Verbrauch wird mir zu hoch und deshalb nur 1430MHz.

Von sich aus geht sie bis 1328MHz hoch, ist also nur ein zusätzliches OC von 102MHz.

Die 1430MHz laufen seit 36h stabil aber das hatte ich auch nicht anders erwartet > die Frage ist nur wie weit ich die Spannung zurück nehmen kann.


----------



## Bumblebee (29. Juli 2016)

Danke, Freunde, für eure Hilfsbereitschaft - wir schaffen bestimmt einen neuen Rekord - alle falten mit / alle gewinnen

Danke an brooker; er bringt sich wirklich immer maximal ein (möglicherweise werden es deshalb auch Zwillinge )
Danke an die Faltbrüder die, auch gerade wegen dem "Zwillings-Ereignis", besonders mittun


----------



## sonntagskind (29. Juli 2016)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @sonntagskind:
> Meine auf WaKü umgebaut Asus Strix 980 OC-Edition würde sicher  die 1500MHz-Marke überschreiten, aber der Verbrauch wird mir zu hoch und deshalb nur 1430MHz.
> 
> Von sich aus geht sie bis 1328MHz hoch, ist also nur ein zusätzliches OC von 102MHz.
> ...




Alles klar!  Jupp, die schluckt nachher dann ordentlich.  Ich kann das Tool HWinfo nur empfehlen. Zeigt wirklich alles an, was geht. Für das ganze System und auch für die Graka (Spannung, Lüfter-PWM-Lüfter-RPM, Load, Takte etc pp...) . Speichert Höchstwerte, Durchschnitt, grafische Darstellung usw usf. Bissl Fummelig ist das "verschieben" der Werte, damit man alles auf einen Blick hat, was einen interessiert.  (unter anderem auch das GPU-Power und Prozessorpower) Aber ich denke, du wirst eh schon n gutes Tool haben.  Aber dennoch hier mal n Download-Link für Interessierte.  HWiNFO 32+64 Portable | PortableApps.com - Portable software for USB, portable and cloud drives Damit sieht man sofort, wieviel Energie man da so zum Falten verbrät, Ist ja nicht ganz uninteressant.

Status Folding-PC: Die Gehäusehalter-Konstruktion ist jetzt fertig (umgebauter IKEA-Lack-Tisch), Am Wochenende wird der Rechner dorthin schon mal umziehen und ich das Innere des Rechners aufräumen/final verkabeln. Wenn das durch ist, mach ich mal ne kleine Videovorstellung.  Wegen der UMTS-Verbindungsproblematik bin ich jetzt den einfachereren Weg gegangen, und hab für 10€ ne HSDPA-Router besorgt, der sollte "automatische Wiedereinwahl" ja hoffentlich unterstützen.


----------



## arcDaniel (29. Juli 2016)

Da ich auch viel um die Ohren habe (diese Woche hatte ich Urlaub, deshalb das Wakü Projekt...) will ich im Moment nichts zusagen, was ich danach nicht halten kann. 

So mein PC läuft wieder und bleibt schön kühl. Von der Lautstärke ist nur die Pumpe welche im Moment mit etwa 3000rpm läuft, deutlich hörbar.
Was für falten interessant ist, mein PC verbrauch jetzt beim Falten (GPU Only) fast 15Watt weniger.
Ob es am anderen Netzteil liegt (beides Platinum), an der Geringeren Lüfterzahl, an den kühleren Komponenten und deren Effizienzgewinn... liegt, keine Ahnung.
GPU wird nur noch so etwa 44°C warm


----------



## Loebstraus (29. Juli 2016)

Kann leider keine Hilfe anbieten da ich auch am 10.09 den ersten Nachwuchs erwarte  Je nach dem wie "SIE" sich halt gibt und ob sie lust hat


----------



## arcDaniel (29. Juli 2016)

Also schon mal Gratulation an die zukünftigen Papas (haben wir auch Mamas unter uns?)

Ich bin ja auch am 06.04.2016 Vater von meinem kleinen Raphael geworden  und konnte mir ehrlich im Vorfeld nicht vorstellen wir krass sie die Prioritäten änderen, sobald man den kleinen Nachwuchs in den Händen hält.

Bei einer Frau kann ich es nachvollziehen; 40 Wochen schwanger, Hormon-Änderungen... aber bei einem Mann ändert sich ja körperlich nicht wirklich was. (Ok man ich mehr müde...)


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. Juli 2016)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Was für falten interessant ist, mein PC verbrauch jetzt beim Falten (GPU Only) fast 15Watt weniger.


Das liegt am Silizium des GPU-Chips > bei kühleren Temperatur wird es leitfähiger.


----------



## arcDaniel (29. Juli 2016)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Das liegt am Silizium des GPU-Chips > bei kühleren Temperatur wird es leitfähiger.



Auch wenn es fast 20 Jahre dauert bis ich mit den Stromkosten die Wakü bezahlt habe... so freut mich trotzdem jedes Watt weniger 

Ach ja, die Vardar Lüfter, sehen klasse aus, fühlen sich Wertig an, aber das Lagergeräusch bei höheren Drehzahlen, geht gar nicht. Ich hoffe Noctua kommt bald mit ihrer neuen A-Serie.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. Juli 2016)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Ach ja, die Vardar Lüfter, sehen klasse aus, fühlen sich Wertig an, aber das Lagergeräusch bei höheren Drehzahlen, geht gar nicht.


Lass die Dinger bei Vollast 24h die Lager einlaufen, wenn möglich auch die Lüfter nach ein paar Stunden auf eine andere Seite drehen > Urteile dann über das Lager den das Einlaufen macht sehr viel aus.

Meine Pitfenix Spectre 230 hatten am Anfang auch laute Lager > nach dem Einlaufen praktisch nicht mehr hörbar.


----------



## arcDaniel (29. Juli 2016)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Lass die Dinger bei Vollast 24h die Lager einlaufen, wenn möglich auch die Lüfter nach ein paar Stunden auf eine andere Seite drehen > Urteile dann über das Lager den das Einlaufen macht sehr viel aus.
> 
> Meine Pitfenix Spectre 230 hatten am Anfang auch laute Lager > nach dem Einlaufen praktisch nicht mehr hörbar.



Ich bin mal gespannt, von Lüftern habe ich bis dato noch nicht so viel Experimentiert, allerdings mir den Noctua war ich bis jetzt am Glücklichsten; die liefen aber der ersten Minute traumhaft leise. Bis die nächste Optimierung am PC kommt wird noch ein paar Monate dauern, bis dahin gebe ich den Vardar noch Zeit 

Im Moment habe ich auch eine CPU WU gestartet um zu sehen wie heiss meine CPU/GPU wird, wenn ich beides etwas stärker belaste;
-GPU Temp. Max 48°C
-CPU Temp. Max 61°C

Auch ein kleines Foto wo ich das Ganze befüllt habe (Vorteil ein zweites NT zu haben, man kann die Verkablung im PC schon vorher sauber verlegen)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. Juli 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> ... versuche mal , "small" ... hatte letzte Woche noch ein paar kleine bekommen


Diese Woche oder zumindest heute Abend nicht zu empfehlen > small = keine WU's


----------



## sonntagskind (30. Juli 2016)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Diese Woche oder zumindest heute Abend nicht zu empfehlen > small = keine WU's



Jupp, hatte letzte Woche auch mal damit rumexperimemtiert, um Bandbreite via UMTS zu sparen (UMTS-Test, derzeit hänge ich bis die Kiste mal endgültig online geht noch an VDSL). Es gab eine keine WUs 
Ich hoffe das Volumen reicht halbwegs. Ansonsten hab ich wohl später längere Pausen wegen reduzierter Geschwindigkeit...Aber dann kann die Hardware ja mal abkühlen 

Ansonsten kam heute der UMTS-WLAN-Router...is bissl overkill für nur einen Rechner, aber der Router verbindet sich automatisch wieder, war super einfach zu konfigurieren und hat gebraucht nur nen 10ner gekostet.

@arcDaniel: hast du die Pumpe vom Gehäuse entkoppelt?


----------



## arcDaniel (30. Juli 2016)

Wenn du am VDSL hängst, warum willst du denn auf UMTS wecheln?

Zu meiner Pumpe; jein ist die Entkoppelt, die Gummi-Vibrations-Dämpfer sind aber nicht so das richtige. Ich werde mir hier etwas besseres einfallen lassen... 
Würde sie langsamer drehen , wäre es auch schon besser, allerdings mit der PWM-Einstellung, ging mir die Pumpe schon 2 mal aus und GPU/CPU erreichten kritische 100°C (nur sehr kurz).

Im Allgemeinen, bin ich aber sehr zufrieden, was nur ungewohnt ist, ist die CPU Temp im Idle, wenn ich mit der GPU falte;
Ok Wasser kann nicht kühler als Raumtemperatur sein und wie ich gelese habe ist der Delta etwa +10°C, wären schon mal etwa 37°C und die GPU heizt da Wasser ja auch noch auf... und die CPU kann ja nicht kühler als die Wassertemperatur sein. Sie bewegt sich beim GPU Falten, so bei 45°C.
Denke aber dass hier alles im grünen Bereich ist.

Wenn ich heute ausser Haus bin, werde ich die Vardar Lüfter auf max stellen (dann höre ich den Lärm ja nicht) und bin gespannt ob die Lager sich wirklich etwas einlaufen.

Was ich aber jetzt schon sagen kann;
Während des Faltens (nur GPU) verbraucht mein PC nur noch 170-175Watt und generiert sein etwa 300k ppd.
Für ein AMD System sehr gute Werte


----------



## sonntagskind (30. Juli 2016)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Wenn du am VDSL hängst, warum willst du denn auf UMTS wecheln?


Weil der Rechner später hier nicht mehr an meinem Schreibtisch (VDSL) stehen wird, sondern Headless dort, wo es weder WLAN noch LAN noch wirklich Platz gibt (Bungalow). 

Das is wirklich witzig, dass deine GPU die CPU so "aufheizt".  

Hattest du mich letztens nicht auch gefragt, ob ich auch mal mit nem "Strommessgerät" den Verbrauch gemessen hab? Seis drum...aber nein hab ich noch nicht, kann ich aber mal machen jetzt die Tage. Ging nur nicht, weil ich die Zeit abwarten wollte und den Rechner nicht ausschalten. Denn ich hab die gtx1060 in Verbindung mit dem Pentium G3260 jetzt 4Tage durchfalten lassen. Gut, es lief noch n Notebook gleichzeitig, aber das sind vllt 3000-5000PPD. Der Faltrechner lief einfach die ganze Zeit, wurde hin und wieder mal kurzzeitig noch für was anderes benutzt (wie diesen Text schreiben) oder News lesen oder auch mal n Youtube-Video anschauen. Kam aber nicht oft/lange vor.

Also dann: 

07.29.16	470,131	
07.28.16	296,676	
07.27.16	386,428	
07.26.16	365,639	

--> 379.718,5 PPD - 5000PPD (Notebook) = 374.718,5 PPD

Damit liegt die GTX1060 genau da, wo ich sie erwartet hatte, nämlich bei circa 380.000. (Die 420k beim Rechnen letztens waren nur im Vergleich zur gtx980, ich sagte ja, die 420k-PPD wären wohlwollend ausgelegt, und sind bei entsprechenden Paketen auch definitiv möglich...nur bekommt man halt nicht immer die guten Pakete  ) Karte lief alles auf Standard ab Werk und boostete haltbar auf 1885MHz.
Dann kann ich den Rechner nachher auch "endlich" mal abschalten, umstellen und auch das Strommessgerät zwischenstecken.

So, und da der Test nun durch ist, geh ich rüber und schalte die 980 wieder an.


----------



## arcDaniel (30. Juli 2016)

Ja ich hatte, nach dem Stromverbrauch an der Steckdose gefragt. Man kann ja Tage darüber philosophieren, welches Bauteil wie viel Strom verbraucht... Schlussendlich zählt aber nur der Gesamtverbrauch vom System, welches es sich aus dem Stromnetz genehmigt, weil dies der Wert ist, welchen wir schlussendlich zahlen.

Ich habe jetzt mal meine Pumpe mit einem stück Flies zusätzlich "entkoppelt", schon mal deutlich leiser.

Nochmal zu den Vardar Lüftern, ich habe diese jetzt mal 4 Stunden mit 100% Laufen gelassen, eine Änderung ergab sich nicht. Wenn die Lüfter allerdings unter 1000rpm sind, sind sie leise. Da sie aber über die CPU Temp gesteuert werden und diese manchmal 2-4°C schwank, geht die Lüftergeschwindigkeit stark hin und her, und bei den Vardar ist dies deutlich hörbar. Im grossen und ganzen bin ich mit meiner Lüftersteuerung noch nicht sonderlich zufrieden. Könnte man die Lüfterkurve"sauber" anpassen, wäre es auch bei weitem nicht mehr so nervig.


----------



## sonntagskind (30. Juli 2016)

Schön, dass die Entkopplung was gebracht hat! *Daumen hoch* 

Japp, ich häng das Messgerät demnächst mal ran. Aber erstmal die Verkabelung final machen. Bin auch gespannt, was die Kiste sich so aus der Dose zieht.

45°C sind für die CPU gar nichts, (auch wenn sie bei dir ja beheizt wird  ) Manchmal bringt es schon was, wenn man die Temps um 2-3° bei der Steuerung erhöht, sodass sich zwar alles etwas wärmer, aber dafür gleichmäßig leise einpegelt. Und da das bei dir alles unkritisch von den Temps ist...Vllt bringts ja mehr ruhe rein, wenn du den Schwellwert etwas hochsetzt. Blöd wäre halt nur, wenn du dann wieder dieses Schwanken hast, nur bei höheren Temps.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (30. Juli 2016)

Inspiriert durch den Beitrag in der PCGH-Print 9/2016 ab Seite 88 - Riser: PCI-Express flexibel nutzen - bin ich auf den Gedanken gekommen, meinen PCIe X1 Slot, welcher sich auf meinem Mainboard (Asrock Z87 - Extreme 3) echt langweilt ...   ... hier mit: MENGS(R) PCI-E 1x Express16x Adapter Riser Karte: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor   ... eine GT740 anzuschließen. Was haltet Ihr davon ? Die Bandbreite ist beim Falten bei kleinen GPUs eh nicht ganz so wichtig ?


----------



## brooker (30. Juli 2016)

... die Idee ist gut, aber oftmals werden die GPU's auf einem x1er Slot nicht erkannt. So war es zumindedtens bei meinen Tests. Bedeutet, Du müsstest es ausprobieren.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. Juli 2016)

@arcDaniel:
Zum Entkoppeln gibt es auch Pumpenshaggys falls deine Eigenkonstruktion nicht reichen sollte.


----------



## mattinator (30. Juli 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> ... die Idee ist gut, aber oftmals werden die GPU's auf einem x1er Slot nicht erkannt


Meines Wissens brauchen die NVIDIA-Karten mind. x4-Anbindung. Gegenteiliges habe ich allerdings auch hier gefunden: ZOTAC bringt die GeForce GT 740 und GT 730 auf den Markt.


----------



## arcDaniel (31. Juli 2016)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @arcDaniel:
> Zum Entkoppeln gibt es auch Pumpenshaggys falls deine Eigenkonstruktion nicht reichen sollte.



Meine Eigenkonstruktion war/ist nur schnell zusammengeschustert... Bei der Fliesmatte handelt es sich um ein A4 Steckkissen. Unglaublich wie kompliziert es war dort Löcher hinein zu bekommen... Mittlerweile habe ich aber für sauber Löcher und einen Somit saubere nicht vermurkste Matte eine Lösung gefunden: Eine Riemenlochzange 

Werde also die Entkopplung nochmals "optimieren" mit einer doppelten Matte. Wenn dies noch immer nicht zufriedenstellend ist, werde ich bei der nächsten Bestellung eine Shoggy mitbestellen.

Edit: Habe es jetzt noch anders gemacht. Ich habe die Matte mit der Pumpe verschraubt und die Matte mit "dickem" doppelseitigen Klebeband im Gehäuse fixiert. Jetzt ist es richtig leise


----------



## binär-11110110111 (31. Juli 2016)

mattinator schrieb:


> Meines Wissens brauchen die NVIDIA-Karten mind. x4-Anbindung. Gegenteiliges habe ich allerdings auch hier gefunden: ZOTAC bringt die GeForce GT 740 und GT 730 auf den Markt.



Ich habe auch ältere GPUs, bei denen eine x1-Anbindung reichen müßte, diese würde ich dann als Anzeige verwenden. Gut, ich werde mir den Adapter holen und basteln, das Ergebnis teile ich Euch die Tage mit. 

Edit: Bestellung ist raus ...


----------



## Julian Kruck (31. Juli 2016)

Servus Zusammen,

um mich aus meiner stillen Mitfalterschaft zu melden:
musste des öfteren feststellen, dass meine CPU keine Arbeit bekommt. Woran kann das liegen bzw. kann ich etwas dagegen tun?
Neustart des Clienten bzw. des PCs bringt keine Änderung.
Falte mit 7.4.4 und advanced flag. Die GPU dagegen läuft sauber und hat immer was zu tun.

es handelt sich um einen E3 1230 mit 8 logischen Kernen. Kernzahl ist auf automatisch (-1) gesetzt.


----------



## arcDaniel (31. Juli 2016)

@Julian Kruck
Versuch mal die Kernzahl auf 6 zu setzten. Ich habe die gleiche CPU und bekomme eigentlich immer WU's zugewiesen ohne Client-Type Flag. Allerdings falte ich nur sehr selten eine CPU WU, da es einfach sehr ineffizient ist und hierbei bin ich eigentlich nicht zimperlich, wenn man bedenkt, dass ich freiwillig mit einer AMD GPU falte.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. Juli 2016)

Allem Anschein nach laufen die 1430MHz meiner 980 sogar ohne zusätzliche Spannungserhöhung stabil (seit 37h).


----------



## Julian Kruck (31. Juli 2016)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> @Julian Kruck
> Versuch mal die Kernzahl auf 6 zu setzten. Ich habe die gleiche CPU und bekomme eigentlich immer WU's zugewiesen ohne Client-Type Flag. Allerdings falte ich nur sehr selten eine CPU WU, da es einfach sehr ineffizient ist und hierbei bin ich eigentlich nicht zimperlich, wenn man bedenkt, dass ich freiwillig mit einer AMD GPU falte.



Soll ich das CPU-Falten komplett einstellen? Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht wie viel PPD mir das bringt. Mehrverbrauch liegt  bei ca. 40W.
Daneben faltet eine GTX 960. Rechner läuft 24/7

Ich bin halt gar nicht mehr in der Thematik. Kann mir hierfür nicht großartig Zeit nehmen die aktuellen Entwicklungen zu verfolgen, deswegen tuts mir leid wenn ich blöd fragen muss


----------



## brooker (31. Juli 2016)

Moin Julian, willkommen zurück. Das Thema was Du mit der CPU ansprichst ist bekannt. Bitte gehe von -1, entspricht bei Dir 7 Threads, auf 6 Threads runter (Eingabe 6). Dann kommen auch wieder WUs. CPU-Falten bringt was, jedoch ist es weniger effizient als GPU-Falten. Ich vermute, dass Deine CPU pro Tag an die 20-28K PPDs erfaltet.


... hmm, schöne WUs sind unterwegs:


----------



## sonntagskind (31. Juli 2016)

Soooo, ich kam gestern dann mal dazu ein Video zum Faltrechner zu machen...wer also ein verwackeltes Video und mein Gelaber für 11 Minuten aushalten kann, kann gern mal auf den Link klicken.  Ich war am Abend vorher feiern und der Kopf noch ganz schön schwer, also seid nachsichtig 

Faltrechnerprojekt Video 2: finaler Hardwareaufbau. - YouTube

Und hier noch der Grund, warum es ein mAtx-Gehäuse wurde. Keine Angst, das Video geht keine 2 Min. 

Faltrechnerprojekt Teil 3: Der Gehausetisch - YouTube


----------



## Julian Kruck (31. Juli 2016)

Vielen Dank an Brooker und Daniel.
Läuft jetzt wieder. Jetzt geht mir halt die Ausbeute eines Kerns flötten, schade darum.
Ich falte dann mal wieder leise mit


----------



## u78g (31. Juli 2016)

> Werde also die Entkopplung nochmals "optimieren" mit einer doppelten Matte. Wenn dies noch immer nicht zufriedenstellend ist, werde ich bei der nächsten Bestellung eine Shoggy mitbestellen.



hast du es mal mit Sylomehr versucht? Ich arbeite mit dem Zeug schon seid 5Jahren und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Ich setze vorwiegend SR450 und SR11 ein.

sylomer in der bautechnik - schwingungsisolierung für gebäude und bauteile, treppen, podeste und decken


----------



## arcDaniel (1. August 2016)

u78g schrieb:


> hast du es mal mit Sylomehr versucht? Ich arbeite mit dem Zeug schon seid 5Jahren und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Ich setze vorwiegend SR450 und SR11 ein.
> 
> sylomer in der bautechnik - schwingungsisolierung für gebäude und bauteile, treppen, podeste und decken



Die von mir genutzte Matte sieht so ähnlich aus.

Im Moment ist es jedenfalls "fast lautlos". Wenn ich mich zu meinen PC setzte, glaube ich es wäre gar nicht an  wenn ich aber etwas dabei sitzen bleibe und um mich herum ist alles mucksmäuschenstill, fange ich an ein leichtes Summen von der Pumpe wahrzunehmen und ein minimales Lüfterrauschen.
Nur eben wenn die CPU etwas belastet wird und diese sich ein 2-3°C erhitzt, drehen die Lüfter sofort auf und hier machen sich eben die Vardar mit einem Surren bemerkbar, ich glaube aber, dass es schon minimal besser wurde.

Denke aber über eine separate Lüftersteuerung nach; im Moment vielleicht eine NZXT Grid+ V2


----------



## sonntagskind (1. August 2016)

Kannst du im Bios die Schwellwerte für die Lüfter der CPU nicht ändern?


----------



## nonamez78 (1. August 2016)

Mit einer Aquaero 5/6 (in Abhängigkeit ob via Spannung geregelt oder PWM) wirst du in jedem Fall glücklich. Ich mag meine nicht mehr missen. Ein bisschen die Kurven im BIOS tweaken halte ich aber auch für effektiver.

Komplett Offtopic: die Kurve der Team Stats gefällt mir .


----------



## brooker (1. August 2016)

... mir auch! Und wir haben Taiwan schon wieder 3 Monate abgerungen!  ... gestern wäre es ohne die wohlige Wärme des Falters recht frisch im Haus gewesen


----------



## sonntagskind (1. August 2016)

Taiwan können wir wohl erstmal vergessen. Auf die holen wir nichtmal  7000 Punkte pro Tag auf...das wird eeeeewig dauern. Aber die Russen kommen immer schneller immer näher...


----------



## brooker (1. August 2016)

... unterschätze das Team und die Community nicht. Wenn wir in der Aktion wieder die Unterstützung wie in den letzten erfahren, ist einiges drin! Nun gut, dann erst die Russen und dann die Taiwanesen


----------



## arcDaniel (1. August 2016)

sonntagskind schrieb:


> Kannst du im Bios die Schwellwerte für die Lüfter der CPU nicht ändern?


Leider kann ich im Bios nur FullSpeed, Silent, Normal oder Manuel einstellen. Manuel kann ich aber nur einen Wert PWM pro °C einstellen....

Sent from my Wileyfox Swift using Tapatalk


----------



## nonamez78 (1. August 2016)

PWM (in %) pro Grad reicht doch. Daraus resultiert eine monoton steigende Kennlinie.


----------



## Thosch (1. August 2016)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> ... btw. wann dürfen wir wieder mit dir rechnen **unschuldig guck**
> 
> ...



Ich glaube nicht das ich mir das Rechnen bei F@H nochmal antue. Gründe sind ja schon mehrfachst von mir benannt worden. Hab auch mtlw. recht viel Abstand dazu "gewonnen". Sorry. Wenns aber mal wieder ne Sonderaktion gibt und ich rechtzeitig davon Wind bekomme denk ich darüber nach.


----------



## brooker (1. August 2016)

@Thosch: schön das man mal wieder was von einem Urgestein hört. Aktion, wir sind praktisch im warm up 

21.09. "Gamer folden gegen die Vergesslichkeit" - Aktion anlässlich des Welt-Alzeimer-Tages. Wir zählen auf Dich


----------



## sonntagskind (1. August 2016)

nonamez78 schrieb:


> PWM (in %) pro Grad reicht doch. Daraus resultiert eine monoton steigende Kennlinie.



Exakt. Dazu noch entsprechend "hoch" einsteigen was die Temps angeht und alles is in Butter! Mit dem Lärm  Der CPU machen auch 70°C oder 75°C eigentlich nichts aus.
Sprich, wenn die CPU mal 70° erreicht/erreichen sollte, lässt du die Lüfter dann halt etwas mehr hochziehen. Ich nehm an, die Lüfter die übers Board gesteuert werden, hängen auch an einem Radi?

Dazu kommt, dass je heisser ein Radiator (oder was auch immer, das gilt für alles) ist, desto effektiver gibt er Wärme an die Umgebung ab. Je größer Delta-T (Temperaturdifferenz) desto besser der Wärmeverlust. Deswegen kühlt sich heißer Kaffee auch schneller auf lauwarm ab, als lauwarmer auf kalt.
Oder anders ausgedrückt, wenn du die Wassertemps etwas höher ausfallen lässt, kühlst du bei gleicher Lüfterdrehzahl effektiver.

Für die CPU lass ich beim Gaming-Rechner bspw die Lüfter erst ab 50°C überhaupt erst anlaufen. Der DarkRockPro3 hat soviel Masse, der kühlt kleine Lastspitzen auch so weg. Danach lasse ich die Kurve eben ansteigen. bis sie ab 75°C volles Rohr mitlaufen.
Ne Wasserkühlung erhöht die "Masse" ja noch deutlich, das ganze Wärmesystem ist viel träger. Hast du die CPU geköpft? Ansonsten macht die CPU unter dem Heatspreader ja sowieso ziemlich krasse Sprünge die man sowieso kaum wegkühlen kann.

Eine PWM-Kurve könnte so aussehen:

<50°C -- 0% (Surfen, mal n Video gucken etc pp sollte gehen.)
55°C -- 20% (Sollte auch mit "lauten" Lüftern noch unhörbar sein
57°C -- 30%
60°C -- 50% (das wären ohne PWM gerade mal 6V...auch das ist echt noch leise)
65°C -- 60 %
70°C -- 75 %
75°C -- Gib Schub Rakete! 100%

Je nachdem wieviele Schritte dein Mainboard anbietet, kannst du die Stufen ja feiner/grober setzen


EDIT: Jetzt hab ich nochmal "PWM% pro Grad" nachgeschlagen...man man man, sowas hab ich auch noch nicht gesehen. Da hilft die die skizzierte Kurve ja wenig...ähem...Der kleinste Wert reicht nicht aus bei dir?


----------



## arcDaniel (2. August 2016)

Ja danke für die Hilfe, aber diese Steuerung ist einfach nur schei**e.

Ich kann keine Zieltemperatur oder sonst was einstellen. Wenn ich 0,75PWM pro °C einstelle, drehen die Lüfter gar nicht hoch, ab einem Wert wo sie hochdrehen, dann haben sie so 750rpm bei 40°C CPU Temp, habe sich aber wieder das vorher beschriebenen Verhalten, dass sie sehr krass hochdrehen und bei so 47°C bereits mit so 1250rpm drehen.

Problematisch scheinen hier die Maximalen Lüfterdrehzahlen zu sein. Wärend der Noctua eine max rpm von 1300 hat, dreht dieser auch bei "höheren" Temperaturen und der PWM Einstellung noch immer unter 1000rpm. 

Denke hier hat man einen Effekt, dass je höher der Lüfter drehen kann, je grösser ist der rpm Unterschied, je PWM Signal.

Es würde mir aber gefallen, wenn die Drehzahlen während des Betriebs auf dem Schirm beobachten kann, deshalb fasse ich eben ein NZXT Grid+ V2 ins Auge.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. August 2016)

@arcDaniel:
Schon versucht über ne Lüftersoftware den Lüfter zu steuern anstelle via Bios?


----------



## arcDaniel (2. August 2016)

Eine Software Lösung habe ich noch keine saubere gefunden, ich glaube für SpeedFan bin ich zu dumm...

Habe es aber jetzt anders gelöst:
die Vardar habe ich an einen weiteren SysFan angeschlossen und diese laufen jetzt, ohne grosse Schwankungen mit etwa 860rpm, was sehr leise ist
der Noctua, den ich am anderen 120mm Radiator habe läuft noch über den CPUFan und schwankt zwischen 640-1085 rpm (die 1085rpm hat er aber nur mit Rime957inplace + Furmark bekommen)

Mit Prime95/inplace + Furmark, wurde der wärmste Core 71°C warm, und die GPU 48°C lauwarm.

Die Geräuschkulisse ist jetzt sehr angenehm, kein vergleich zu der vorherigen Luftkühlung und die Temperaturen sind auch extrem gut im vergleich zur Luftkühlung. Also ist alles was ich jetzt noch zu meckern habe auf sehr hohem Niveau.

Das die CPU so warm wird, kann man aber auch nicht mehr viel mit der Kühlung machen, da es sich hierbei um eines der super Intel Sparmodelle mit der billigsten vom billigsten WLP zwischen Die und Heatspreader handelt. Hier würde nur ein Köpfen helfen.


----------



## brooker (2. August 2016)

@Daniel: ich nutze Speedfan seit Jahren und würde Dir bei Bedarf gern unter die Arme greifen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. August 2016)

Keine Ahnung was los ist, ich kann mich mit dem PC nicht im Forum anmelden und dadurch auch nicht Ronny zur 9.Mio begratsen.


----------



## FlyingPC (3. August 2016)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung was los ist, ich kann mich mit dem PC nicht im Forum anmelden und dadurch auch nicht Ronny zur 9.Mio begratsen.



Geht mir genauso!


----------



## Bumblebee (3. August 2016)

.. es geht wieder ..  

Danke an den "Flicker"  - hatte schon Entzugserscheinungen


----------



## binär-11110110111 (3. August 2016)

Wie versprochen - DER Adapter ist da ! Aus PCIe x1 mach PCIe x16 - FUNZT ! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Angebunden ist die GT740; die GTX 750Ti nutzt den PCIe x16 auf dem Mainboard und faltet ebenfalls, die GT610 (auch regulär) dient als Anzeige.


----------



## the_leon (3. August 2016)

Für mich ist das PciE 1.1 x1


----------



## binär-11110110111 (3. August 2016)

the_leon schrieb:


> Für mich ist das PciE 1.1 x1



Das ist auch richtig, es stand aber im Raume, ob dieses Vorhaben überhaupt läuft.


----------



## Bumblebee (3. August 2016)

the_leon schrieb:


> Für mich ist das PciE 1.1 x1



und



binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Das ist auch richtig, es stand aber im Raume, ob dieses Vorhaben überhaupt läuft.



Offensichtlich konntest du deine GT 740 auf diese Weise zum Falten bewegen 
Sicherlich wird sie unter 1.1 x 1 "suboptimal" laufen; aber selbst dann ist das ein Erfolg


----------



## Thosch (3. August 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> @... Wir zählen auf Dich ...



Mal schauen ... ... kann/werde nix versprechen.
Ich vermute mal das sich nichts zum Positiven geändert hat mit nem 32C-Linux zu falten ... ansonsten käme nur die 980Ti in Frage.


----------



## arcDaniel (3. August 2016)

@Brooker
Danke für das Angebot, wenn ich nochmal Lust (und Zeit) bekomme mich mit Speedfan zu beschäftigen werde ich darauf zurückkommen 

Jetzt wo mein Urlaub vorbei ist habe ich gar keine Zeit mehr mich mit einer Optimierung der Lüfter zu beschäftigen...


----------



## brooker (3. August 2016)

Thosch schrieb:


> Mal schauen ... ... kann/werde nix versprechen. Ich vermute mal das sich nichts zum Positiven geändert hat mit nem 32C-Linux zu falten ... ansonsten käme nur die 980Ti in Frage.



Für die CPU hat Alex eine brauchbare Lösung gefunden und die 980ti ist super. Gibt demnach keinen Grund zu hadern  ... komm, lass uns ein paar WUs in der Gruppe falten!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. August 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> Für die CPU hat Alex eine brauchbare Lösung gefunden und die 980ti ist super.


Wie man es nimmt:
Mit den aktuellen SMP-Projekten sind mit 30 Threads aktuell zwischen 140 und 185kPPD möglich.

Ich selber habe aber SMP-falten wieder Ruhen lassen:
Durch die 102MHz mehr Takt auf der 980 steigt der Bedarf an CPU-Unterstützung so stark an, dass beide Karten wieder leicht unterversorgt sind und ich unterm Strich gleich viel erfalte ob mit oder ohne SMP > einziger Unterschied sind eben ~120W mehr oder weniger Verbrauch.


----------



## brooker (3. August 2016)

@all: da wie berichtet es bei mir die kommenden Woche sehr turbulent wird, habe ich mich entschlossen so schnell als möglich die Aktion publik zu machen. Die Ankündigung unserer Aktion "Gamer folden gegen die Vergesslichkeit" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Alzeimer-Tages ab 21.09.2016, ist soeben online gegangen. Bitte schaut es Euch an. Feedback ist willkommen. Danke, Grüße brooker

PS: es wäre super, wenn jeder aus dem Team diesen Aufruf mit in seiner Game-Sektion nimmt, auf den CLan-Homepages verlinkt oder einfach um Umkreis verteilt. Auf das wir wieder einen ordentlichen Beitrag leisten können.
PPS: Es werden noch immer helfende Hände für die Organisation und Durchführung des Events gesucht. Viele Hände, schnelles Ende.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (4. August 2016)

Super - nur ... ist die Info (nur bei mir?) rechts zentriert ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nonamez78 (4. August 2016)

Das wird Absicht sein, aber deine Screenbreite ist zu gering. Bei mir sieht das ganz nett aus, wäre nur schöner, wenn es automatisch auch unter das Bild umbrechen würde.


----------



## brooker (4. August 2016)

... das ist mir auch gerade aufgefallen. Es sieht auf jedem Rechner anders aus :o( ... hat einer ne Idee wie ich das fixen könnte? Soll bei jedem gleich gut aussehen


----------



## mattinator (4. August 2016)

Das Bild nur so groß, dass man die wichtigen Informationen noch erfassen kann ?


----------



## brooker (4. August 2016)

... was meinst Du damit Matti?


----------



## JayTea (4. August 2016)

Hallo liebe PCGH-folding-Gemeinschaft!

Ich bin schon seit längerer Zeit stiller Mitleser dieses Threads und bewundere die hier die Aktivität und den Zusammenhalt auf diesem Gebiet! 
Neu bin ich nicht im Folding-Geschäft, jedoch falte ich seither für ein anderes Team, wobei mir *brooker* bereits einiges an knowhow an die Hand gegeben hat. Mein bisheriges Team verliert allerdings zunehmend an aktiven Faltern und auch die Community ist kaum existent....schade!  :-/

Ich hatte mir vorgenommen nächsten Monat bei eurer Falter-Aktion mitzumischen, aber leider habe ich seit letzter Nacht Probleme mit dem Client, sodass mir stark die Hände gebunden sind was die Faltleistung angeht.
Das Problem: Wenn eine Core 0x21 WU geladen wurde bekomme ich eine Fehlermeldung (siehe Anhang). Natürlich habe ich den Client schon neu installiert aber das hat leider nix geholfen. Core 0x18 WUs liefen problemlos durch.

Mein System:
Win10 64bit, gestern das Anniversary-Update gemacht!! (Zusammenhang?!)
i7 6700K @Wakü
Gainward GTX 960@Wakü

Sorry das ich mich gleich als erstes mit eine Problem hier melde aber ich hoffe ihr habt eine Idee.

Besten Gruß,
jT


----------



## Holdie (4. August 2016)

Hatte ich auch @JayTea, Grafikkarten Treiber erneuern  hat bei mir geholfen.
Probiere es mal aus.

Edit: Bei mir trat der Fehler auch erst nachdem Win10 Update auf, davor war alles Prima.


----------



## mattinator (4. August 2016)

@Brooker


> hat einer ne Idee wie ich das fixen könnte? Soll bei jedem gleich gut aussehen





> ... was meinst Du damit Matti?


Das Bild kleiner machen !?
@JayTea
Treiber von NVIDIA herunterladen und drüber installieren.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (4. August 2016)

@JayTea:  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 im Team  !!!


----------



## JayTea (4. August 2016)

Haha  So schnell erhalte ich Antwort und dann auch nicht bloß eine, sondern gleich mehrere!!   Klasse!

DANKE, der neue Treiber hats tatsächlich gebracht, auch, wenn ich es erst vermeiden wollte. Ist ja immer bissel problembehaftet.
Einfach drüber-installieren wollte ich nicht dennoch nicht und habe den *D*isplay *D*river *U*ninstaller (DDU) benutzt; funktionierte hervorragend!  click1 click2

Damit läuft der Hobel wieder vollständig. 
Bei der Aktion sind circa +200k PPD von mir zu erwarten.


----------



## Bumblebee (4. August 2016)

JayTea schrieb:


> DANKE, der neue Treiber hats tatsächlich gebracht ....Damit läuft der Hobel wieder vollständig.



Freut mich zu hören; ja WIN 10 ist manchmal tricky
N.B. der Grund warum meine reinen Faltrechner alle unter WIN 7 (Ultimate) laufen



JayTea schrieb:


> Bei der Aktion sind circa +200k PPD von mir zu erwarten.



Da freuen wir uns drauf - danke, dass du mitmachst


----------



## JayTea (4. August 2016)

Gerne! 

Bisher konnte ich mich noch nicht ganz dazu durchringen, vollständig ins PCGH-Team zu wechseln.
Beim bisherigen Team ist man sehr alleine auf weiter Flur und da machts halt einfach nicht so großen Spaß wie z.B. hier, in einer funktionierenden Gemeinschaft. Diese ist hier viel viel besser: Kommunikation, Feedback bei Problemen, genereller Austausch, Wertschätzung und Anerkennung. Über den letzten Punkt wurde ja neulich schon etwas ausfühlrlicher drüber geschrieben und hat 100% meine Meinung/Einstellung getroffen.   Ich werde nun öfters hier sein.

Vielleicht fallen dem ein oder anderen ja noch Gründe ein, dass ich komplett zu #70335 wechsel.


----------



## sonntagskind (4. August 2016)

Das ist natürlich super, wenn du zu uns kommen möchtest, und es freut mich, dass es dir hier gut gefällt! 

Aaaaaber ich werde keine weiteren Gründe dafür liefern. Denn (zumindest geht es mir so) Möchte ich dich ungern "abwerben". Du scheinst im anderen Team eine der (letzten) tragenden Stützen zu sein, wenn ich mir deren Statistiken so anschaue. Dich also abzuwerben, wäre irgendwie auch bissl gemein.... Andererseits muss man ja auch sagen, dass ein Team nur Sinn ergibt, wenn eben das ganze Drumherum stimmt. Denn letztlich geht es nur um das Abarbeiten von WU's. 
Und der Forschung ist es egal in welchem Team du bist, ohne die durchaus virtuell-soziale Komponente eines Teams ergibt das aus meiner Sicht für Privatleute wenig Sinn, ansonsten ein Team zu bilden....
Bei Firmen sieht das schon anders aus (pro Abteilung/Standort vllt ein eigener User?)

Wie gesagt, ich freue mich über jede abgeschlossene WU, zugegebenermaßen noch etwas mehr, wenn es aufs Team #70335 geht, aber ich hätte ein schlechtes Gewissen zu skandieren: "Komm her, komm her!"
Wenn du dich aber entschließt öfter/komplett  @PCGH mitzufalten, heisse ich dich auch sehr gern Willkommen!


----------



## brooker (4. August 2016)

@JayTea: ... es freut mich, dass Du den Schritt gemacht hast! Herzlich willkommen. Wenn Du möchtest, kannst Du Dich und Deine  Hardware im Forum vorstellen. Dann wirds ganz offiziell 

@Feedbacker: ich bin dran, danke für die Hinweise.


----------



## brooker (4. August 2016)

... ich habe gefixt. Sind die negativen Punkte damit beseitigt? Oder muss das Bild noch kleiner? Hängt halt von der Auflösung ab. Könntet Ihr bitte mal schauen. Feedback ist willkommen. Danke.


----------



## sonntagskind (4. August 2016)

das Bild is weg. 


"Ungültige Angabe: Anhang
Wenn Sie einem normalen, gültigen Link im Forum gefolgt sind, wenden Sie sich bitte an den Webmaster." Ansonsten passt das @fullhd


----------



## arcDaniel (4. August 2016)

@JayTea
Willkommen!!! Denke auch für wen du Faltest ist im grossen und ganzen egal, aber wie du ja schon erkannt hast, ist bei einem Team eben auch die Soziale Komponente wichtig und die finde ich hier klasse; ausser Hate darf man sich hier über fast alles austauschen und bekommt auch ohne Genörgel Hilfe  

Hier mit will ich aber nicht dein altes oder anderes Team schlecht reden, denn ich kenne es schlicht und einfach nicht, deshalb gibt es sicher keine Kritik, nur trotzdem ein Lob, dass jemand auch bei im CB Forum versucht (hat) eine Falter Team gegründet hat und User motiviert hat, ihre Hardware-Leistung für den guten Zweck zu spenden.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. August 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> ... ich habe gefixt. Sind die negativen Punkte damit beseitigt? Oder muss das Bild noch kleiner? Hängt halt von der Auflösung ab. Könntet Ihr bitte mal schauen. Feedback ist willkommen. Danke.


Hab einen 16:10-Monitor und folglich mit 1920X1200 unterwegs > Bild ByeBye


----------



## brooker (4. August 2016)

... hmm, jhat einer ne Idee was man da noch machen kann?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. August 2016)

Wie hast du den das Bild verkleinert? 


Nachtrag:
Hast du möglichweise beim Verkleinern des Bildes unbewusst das Dateiformat geändert und jetzt liegt das Bild in einem Format vor welches die Forumssoftware nicht unterstützt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Falls Bedarf besteht kannst du ja mir das Bild zukommen lassen und ich kümmere mich drum.


----------



## brooker (4. August 2016)

... ich habe nichts gemacht, aber das Bild funkt nicht mehr. Habe mit png gearbeitet.

Selbst das großes originalbild funkt nicht mehr. Hier ist was faul! 

update: Bild neu eingebunden - läuft!


----------



## FlyingPC (4. August 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> update: Bild neu eingebunden - läuft!



Bei mir leider nicht.

Das Bild im Anhang ist auf einem FullHD-Bildschirm entstanden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brooker (4. August 2016)

... lief es bei dir schon mal?


----------



## FlyingPC (4. August 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> ... lief es bei dir schon mal?



Habe es vorhin das erste Mal über den PC geöffnet. Davor habe ich es mir über mein Handy angeguckt.


----------



## brooker (4. August 2016)

... bin nur noch am Smartphone. Teste morgen früh nochmal.


----------



## Watertouch (5. August 2016)

Hallo,
Ich habe auf eBay günstig eine HD7990 schießen können die in meinen Linuxrechner wandern soll. 
Da ich diesen nicht täglich nutze wollte ich mal fragen ob sich die beiden Tahiti XT Chips im Bezug PPD - Verbrauch lohnen.
Zudem kommt ein FX8350 zum Einsatz also auch nicht wirklich ein Effizienzwunder.
Lohnts sich oder ist der Stromverbrauch einfach zu hoch?

Gruß


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (5. August 2016)

@JayTea

Hier muss dich überhaupt niemand überzeugen, oder in irgendeiner Form Abwerben ...
Diese Entscheidung triffst du ganz für dich alleine ...
Wenn du der Meinung bist wechseln zu müssen und du das wirklich willst ... Dann au revoir 

Also überlege dir einfach gut was du willst und entscheide für dich


----------



## Bumblebee (5. August 2016)

Watertouch schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich habe auf eBay günstig eine HD7990 schießen können die in meinen Linuxrechner wandern soll.
> Da ich diesen nicht täglich nutze wollte ich mal fragen ob sich die beiden Tahiti XT Chips im Bezug PPD - Verbrauch lohnen.
> Zudem kommt ein FX8350 zum Einsatz also auch nicht wirklich ein Effizienzwunder.
> ...



Hallo Watertouch

Die GraKa sollte mit ihrer Leistung in die Gegend einer *N_VIDIA *GTX 980 (ohne Ti) bzw. einer *AMD* R9 Nano kommen
Das bedeutet ca. 500-600 kPPD - bei einem Verbrauch von (geschätzten) 370 Watt (GraKa only)


----------



## mattinator (5. August 2016)

> Ich habe auf eBay günstig eine HD7990 schießen können die in meinen Linuxrechner wandern soll.





Bumblebee schrieb:


> ca. 500-600 kPPD - bei einem Verbrauch von (geschätzten) 370 Watt (GraKa only)


Bekommen die AMD-Karten inzwischen auch unter Linux vernünftige Projekte ?


----------



## sonntagskind (5. August 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> ... bin nur noch am Smartphone. Teste morgen früh nochmal.



Versuch doch mal den Beitrag zu bearbeiten, das Bild rauszulöschen, speichern, dann nochmal bearbeiten und neues Bild einfügen (In der Hoffnung, dass das Attachment ne neue ID bekommt). Irgendwas scheint da im Backend der Forums-DB schief gelaufen zu sein, die Bild-URL mit der ID des vermeintlichen Bildes lässt sich nicht aufrufen, bzw. bringt nen Fehler, dass das Element nicht vorhanden ist.
(Gestern nachmittag war das Forum auch kurzzeitig wegen Datenbank-Probs nicht erreichbar, hängt vllt damit zusammen)

Im Quelltext der Seite sind zwar noch Optionen im Link aber auch der Aufruf von "http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=908823"
funktioniert nicht. Ändert man die ID beispielsweise auf 908824, macht das PHP-Skript was es wohl soll und lenkt auf den eigentlichen Pfad um.
 Is zwar n anderes Bild (is klar) aber da funktionierts jedenfalls. Also einfach nochmal neu hochladen ggf mit dem Ziwschenschritt, das Attachment erst zu entfernen (damit auch wirklich ne neue ID vergeben wird)


----------



## brooker (5. August 2016)

... moin. Das habe ich gestern Abend gerade gemacht. Nun läufts wieder. Behalte das im Auge.


----------



## Thosch (5. August 2016)

Moin. Hab noch Urlaub und mal testweise die 980Ti "los gelassen". Da das Teil mittlerw. nur noch fürs Spielen und ein wenig "BOINCen" gedacht ist ist auch der akt. Treiber (ohne HD-Audio und 3DVision) installiert.
Lt. Client (noch der 7.4.4) bewegen sich die PPD´s (GPU-only) so zw 600- und 620-k. Ist das passend ?


----------



## sonntagskind (5. August 2016)

Dann leider scheinbar nur bei dir...   

Habs auf 2 Rechnern mit unterschiedlicher Netzanbidung getestet. Ist bei ID 908864 das gleiche. 
ID 908862 geht. Is ja merkwürdig *kopfkratz*


----------



## brooker (5. August 2016)

@Thosch: das geht so in Ordnung. Aktuell bekommt man einen fast 1:1 Mix aus 21er und 18er. Da leidet die schon PPDs drunter. Bei welchem Takt läuft die Karte?

@sonntagskind: verdammt, du hast Recht. Komische Sache.

Update: Datei nochmals neu hochgeladen, neue ID erzeugt, nun gehts bei allen Rechner bei mir ... mal schauen, wie lange


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. August 2016)

@brooker:
Auf meinem Handy wird der Beitrag in Tapatalk richtig angezeigt > im Webbrowser (Firefox) kommt nur das Bild (Text Bye Bye).


----------



## Thosch (5. August 2016)

Core Clock liegt bei ca 1380MHz, o.OC. Mit dem NVIDIA-Inspector ginge evtl. noch was.


----------



## FlyingPC (5. August 2016)

Das Bild und der Text sind bei mir da, aber das Bild ist linksbündig und der Text daneben.

Der Beitrag passt jetzt!


----------



## brooker (5. August 2016)

So soll es sein. Links das Bild und rechts der Text. Wie hattest du gedacht? Evtl ist es besser als jetzt ...


----------



## JayTea (5. August 2016)

Danke für euere Willkommensgrüße!  

Und danke für eure ehrliche Meinung und Rückmeldung bezüglich Teamwechsel, ja - nein!? In aller Regel mag ich es auch solide, d.h. ich werde auch nicht direkt Fan von FC BAyern München, nur, weil "mein" Verein mal ne schlechte Saison gespielt hat und ich aber immer ganz oeben dabei sein möchte. Ausschlaggebend ist wirklich die soziale Komponente rund ums Thema Folding und die fachliche Unterstützung (bei Problemen) bzw. technischen Fragen bei der Hardware. Beides ist wie gesagt nahezu nicht vorhanden im CB-Team. 
Ich werds so machen, dass ich erstmal noch beim CB-Team verweile aber die kommende Aktion hier bin. Dann sehe ich zu, dass ich bis zum Jahresende mein Studium sauber über die Bühne bekomme (Biologie natürlich! ) und dann hat sich entweder grundlegend was im CB-Team geändert, oder ich wechsel halt komplett zu #70355. Möglicherweise habe ich nach dem Studium auch noch die Muße das CB-Team zu reaktivieren, das entscheide ich aber spontan und nach dem Gefühl, ob es sich lohnt den Aufwand dafür zu betreiben.  

*feedback @ brooker:* FullHD am PC: Bild links, Text rechts. Finde ich gut!
Am Smartphone (Android 6.0.1/Firefox 48.0): sehe oben das Bild, kann dann ganz weit/viel runterscrollen aber sehe keinen Text. Nehme ich das Handy quer (und scrolle runter), kann ich am rechten Rand ein ganz paar wenige Pixel erkennen, welche wahrscheinlich zum Text gehören.

EIne Frage noch: Was *genau* muss ich in den Slot-Options eingeben, um die Pause bei zu hoher GPU-Temperatur einzusellen? Im How-To steht "Value: -tmax=80 -twait=900 - wenn Eure GPU wärmer als 80°C wird, [...]". Gebe ich jetzt bei Value " -tmax=80 -twait=900" oder " -tmax=80 -twait=900 *-*" ein?

Besten Gruß,
jT


----------



## brooker (5. August 2016)

@JT: Danke fürs Feedback. Ich fürchte für alle Anzeigegrössen bekomme ich das mit dem Bild nicht hin. Außer, ich mache die Schrift mit dem Bild zum Bild. Mal sehen.
Zu deiner Frage: tmax =maximale Temperatur twait=Wartezeit in Sekunden.
Beantwortet das Deine Frage?


----------



## Thosch (5. August 2016)

Wollte eben mal schauen was der Client so für WUs durchgdrückt hat aber leider zeigt mir HFM nicht die akt. gerechneten WUs an. Nur die vom vorjährigen September. 
Wenn ich den Client starte kommt auch ne Fehlermeldung das er irwas nicht gefunden hat. Steht eine Stanfort-Adr. (\Client) drinnen. K.A. was das heißen soll und wo ich das abstellen kann.
Nun meine Frage (hab mit der SuFu nix passendes gefunden): Wo muss der Client stehen, wo legt der seine Daten/WUs/LOGs ab ? Und wie/wo muss HFM inst. sein das er die akt. fertigen WU in der History anzeigt ?
THX4help, egal ob gleich hier oder mit Link.


----------



## mattinator (5. August 2016)

Thosch schrieb:


> Wollte eben mal schauen was der Client so für WUs durchgdrückt hat aber leider zeigt mir HFM nicht die akt. gerechneten WUs an. Nur die vom vorjährigen September.
> Wenn ich den Client starte kommt auch ne Fehlermeldung das er irwas nicht gefunden hat. Steht eine Stanfort-Adr. (\Client) drinnen. K.A. was das heißen soll und wo ich das abstellen kann.


Mit dem aktuellen FAHClient liest HFM.NET die Daten über das FAHCLient-ClientRemote-Interface (https://fah-web.stanford.edu/projects/FAHClient/wiki/ClientRemoteInterface). Die Projekt-Informationen müssen mit dieser Web-Seite konfiguriert werden: http://assign.stanford.edu/api/project/summary (Menü Edit, Preferences, Web Settings, Project Download URL, Address). Aktuelle Informationen zu HFM.NET mit neuen Download-Links findest Du hier Folding Forum • View topic - HFM.NET - Monitoring Application for Folding@Home v6/v7 (weiter hinten). Das Projekt ist zu GitHub umgezogen (GitHub - harlam357/hfm-net: Automatically exported from code.google.com/p/hfm-net).


----------



## Thosch (5. August 2016)

ÄÄHHMM ... ´tschuldigung, MEIN Fehler, ich meinte das die fertigen WUs nicht in der History von HFM auftauchen. Ansonsten steht die akt. berechnet werdende WU schon drinnen. Das passt ja alles. Halt in der History klappts nicht. 
Trotzdem Danke für den "Lesestoff".


----------



## mattinator (5. August 2016)

Die HFM-History geht in der aktuellen Version nur für die Projekte, die während des aktiven (!) HFM.NET beendet werden. D.h., HFM.NET muss dafür ständig aktiv sein. Es werden beim Start von HFM.NET *nicht* in die bisherigen Protokolle ausgewertet. Falls trotzdem nichts protokolliert wird, hilft meistens nur das Löschen der History-Datenbank. Ggf. muss HFM.NET zusätzlich de- und neu installiert werden.


----------



## Thosch (6. August 2016)

Danke für die Infos. Jetzt wo du das schreibst mit dem laufenden HFM ... da klingelts irwie bei mir. Werde das bei der jetzigen, vorerst letzten WU mal ausprobieren ujnd meinen Testlauf dann beenden. Funzt alles soweit noch. CPU und GPU am Falten sind knapp 400W, GPU-only ca. 310. Ist schon ne Menge aber im Gegensatz zum Linux-32-Core mit 345W und ca. 250k PPD schon effizienter.


----------



## brooker (6. August 2016)

@Thosch: ggfs könnte die Gpu auf den Sweetpoint gebracht werden, dass würde noch ein paar Watt sparen.


----------



## Thosch (6. August 2016)

Aaaahh ... geht schon so. Will ja auch nur, wenn alles passt (Wetter, Arbeit, usw.) die Aktion im Sept mitmachen. Ansonsten "BOINCe" ich ...


----------



## arcDaniel (6. August 2016)

Habt ihr in letzter Zeit auch öfters Probleme die PCGH Seitde (+Forum) zu erreichen?


----------



## binär-11110110111 (6. August 2016)

Ja, besuche mal PCGH auf Facebook, seit gestern gibbet erhebliche Probleme mit dem Server. Status: dauert an ! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brooker (7. August 2016)

... seitdem die technischen Probleme, oder sind das geplante Servicezeiten, sind, ist praktisch fast nix mehr los. Fühlt sich komisch an.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (7. August 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> ... seitdem die technischen Probleme, oder sind das geplante Servicezeiten, sind, ist praktisch fast nix mehr los. Fühlt sich komisch an.



Nein, das waren technische Probleme. Zitat von PCGH-Fazebuck: "Leider (und das tut wirklich weh) können wir auch am Wochenende keine Entwarnung bei der Erreichbarkeit unserer Webseite geben. So gerne wir auch etwas anderes schreiben würden: Wir müssen weiter um Geduld bitten."

Wenn man mal PCGH erreicht hatte und im Forum einen Komm abgeben wollte, wurde dieser nach etlichen Versuchen ... doch nicht gesendet. Aber inzwischen läuft es wieder.


----------



## brooker (7. August 2016)

... habe einige PNs verschickt und wunder mich, dass keine Reaktion kommt. Nicht das die Sachen alle verloren sind


----------



## binär-11110110111 (7. August 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> ... habe einige PNs verschickt und wunder mich, dass keine Reaktion kommt. Nicht das die Sachen alle verloren sind



Die Gefahr besteht durchaus ... leider.


----------



## alexk94 (7. August 2016)

Ich würde warten, bis die Seite wieder stabil läuft, vorher macht es kein Sinn PNs zu verschicken, die meisten sind wahrscheinlich gar nicht angekommen. Seit Do habe ich hin und wieder Probleme, die Seite zu erreichen. Ich hoffe, das bald alles wieder läuft. Kam sowas schon mal vor, das die Seite mehre Tage nicht erreichbar war?


----------



## JayTea (7. August 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> Zu deiner Frage: tmax =maximale Temperatur twait=Wartezeit in Sekunden.
> Beantwortet das Deine Frage?



Leider nicht ganz. Ich wollte wissen, ob ich hinter der Zeitangabe in Sekunden noch den Bindestrich machen muss, oder ob der nur zu deiner Textformatierung im How-To gehört!? Vor "tmax" und "twait" kommt auf jeden Fall einer, oder?

Derweil teste ich, ob ich mit dem neuen Treiber stabil und dauerhaft auf 1.500MHz GPU-Takt gehen kann. Okay, die +20MHz machen den Kohl nicht fett aber ich wills wissen und 1.500MHz sieht cooler aus!


----------



## sonntagskind (8. August 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> ... habe einige PNs verschickt und wunder mich, dass keine Reaktion kommt. Nicht das die Sachen alle verloren sind



falls du was wegen Orga zur Faltwoche geschrieben haben solltest...es kam nix an.


----------



## brooker (8. August 2016)

@JT: -tmax=       -twait=     ... der Rest ist nur Formatierung. Schaue da mal drüber, damit es unmissverständlich ist.

@sonntagskind: ... die Sachen für Euch bin ich am Zusammenstellen, hänge aber doch mächtig hinterher, weil ohne Forum, kein Arbeiten


----------



## alexk94 (8. August 2016)

Ich weiß nicht, ob die Idee vielleicht etwas zu spät kommt, aber wäre eine FB-Gruppe  nicht besser? Ich weiß, dass es am Ende sogar mehr Arbeit bedeutet, aber so wären wir unabhängiger von dem Forum. Dann werfen uns solche Problem, wie zurzeit, unseren Zeitplan nicht so durcheinander. Man kann sich dann auch schneller helfen, bei Problemen. Am Ende begeistern wir vielleicht noch mehr Leute für das Projekt. Ist nur ne Idee von mir.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. August 2016)

@alwxk94:
1. Gibt es schon.
2. Es gibt Leite wie mich die wollen nichts mit dem Marktforschungsinstitut FB zu tun haben.


----------



## alexk94 (9. August 2016)

1. Wusste ich nicht.
2. kann ich verstehen.


----------



## Bumblebee (9. August 2016)

.. erst wenn man es nicht hat merkt man(n) wie sehr man das Forum vermisst


----------



## binär-11110110111 (9. August 2016)

Es lebt, das Forum lebt ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fragt sich nur wie lange ...


----------



## brooker (9. August 2016)

... alles wird gut!


----------



## JayTea (9. August 2016)

Im HardwareLuxx-Forum, wo das selbe Problem besteht habe ich gelesen, dass es erst zu einer "_[...] massive(n) Attacke auf verschiedene UDP-Ports_ [...] gekommen ist und später "[...] _weitere Angriffe - in Form von POST-Requests_ [...] folgten.
Da scheinen also irgendwelche Hacker-Deppen unterwegs zu sein und Unfrieden zu stiften! 



> @JT: -tmax=       -twait=     ... der Rest ist nur Formatierung. Schaue da mal drüber, damit es unmissverständlich ist.


 >> _08:58:20:WU01:FS01:0x21:Core21 Folding@home Core: single GPU Temperature Control enabled, tmax: 65 twait: 900     _ Sollte jetzt klappen, danke!


----------



## alexk94 (9. August 2016)

Ok, das erklärt einiges. Jetzt weiß ich auch warum urplötzlich CloudFlare genutzt wird, habe mich schon gewundert.


----------



## mattinator (9. August 2016)

JayTea schrieb:


> >> _08:58:20:WU01:FS01:0x21:Core21 Folding@home Core: single GPU Temperature Control enabled, tmax: 65 twait: 900     _ Sollte jetzt klappen, danke!


Dir ist aber klar, dass das 900 Sekunden (!), also 5 Minuten Pause bedeutet, wenn die GPU-Temp. 65°C überschreitet ?


----------



## arcDaniel (10. August 2016)

Wann wird das Forum wieder stabil laufen? etwas nervt dies schon...


----------



## brooker (10. August 2016)

... das frage ich mich auch. Ein normales Arbeiten ist nicht möglich


----------



## JayTea (10. August 2016)

mattinator schrieb:


> Dir ist aber klar, dass das 900 Sekunden (!), also 5 Minuten Pause bedeutet, wenn die GPU-Temp. 65°C überschreitet ?



Japp, aber bei weniger  - wollte eigentlich nur 180 Sekunden pausieren- gabs ne Fehler meldung wo drin stand, dass twait bei mindestens 900 Sekunden liegen muss. 

Zu den Angriffen wäre es natürlich schön, wenn es von offizieller Seite aus kommuniziert würde; zumindest der aktuelle Status. Details wollte man verständlicherweise im HWLuxx-Forum auch nicht nennen, um den Angreifern nicht in die Karten zu spielen.

Uuuuuh, was habe ich denn da für eine verdammt-abartig-miese WU abgegriffern?!   Und nein, die GTX 960 taktet weiterhin mit 1,5GHz und der Treiber ist demnach auch nicht abgestürzt.  Die GPU-Auslastung beträgt 97% - 100%, der Stromverbrauch ist aber ziemlich gering...  Normalerweise liegen die PPD bei 160k - 180k!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Holdie (10. August 2016)

Hallo Leute,
Hat jemand noch ne Gpu über fürs 24/7 folden?
Hab die Möglichkeit unseren Server mit einer Gpu zu bestücken. Mehr kann mein Chef leider nicht dazu beitragen, ausser den Server zur Verfügung zu stellen.


----------



## brooker (10. August 2016)

@Holdie: ... bin begeistert! Faire Aktion, von Deinem Chef.   ... Was läuft denn da für eine CPU? Kann es eine NVIDIA oder muss es eine AMD-Karte sein?

Das ist ein Modell, was sicher einige Möglichkeiten mit sich bringt.


----------



## Holdie (10. August 2016)

Hat mich auch etwas überredungskunst gekostet

Werkeln tut da ein Xeon E3-1241 v3 drin. 
Nvidia oder AMD ist egal, darf halt wie immer nichts kosten


----------



## brooker (10. August 2016)

... ok, dann gehen wir mal auf die Suche: Welche Rahmenbedingungen herrschen? Wer bekommt die PPDs? Ist die GPU sicher, oder gibt es ein Verlustrisiko? Wer richtet ein und betreut bei Problemen?


----------



## Holdie (10. August 2016)

Also der Server steht bei uns im abgeschlossenem Serverraum, wo nur ich und mein Chef Zugang haben. Somit kein Verlustrisiko.
Da ich den Server vollständig betreue, kümmere ich mich selbstverständlich auch um die Einrichtung sowie um die Probleme, wenn welche auftreten sollten.


----------



## brooker (10. August 2016)

... ok, dass ist gut. Wie schauts mit den PPDs aus? Das könnte einige Intressenten interessieren.


----------



## Holdie (10. August 2016)

Die PPD´s bekommt das Team oder was meinste?


----------



## brooker (10. August 2016)

... klar aufs Team oder auf welchen User. Ich könnte mir Vorstellen, dass der eine oder andere darauf wert legt.

Ich höre mich mal um.

Nochmal zu GPU - wieviele Slots welcher Art sind den frei. Evtl. könnten wir ja mit Riser neben einer großen auch noch zwei drei kleine setzen


----------



## Holdie (10. August 2016)

Also die PPD´s können dann von mir aus auf den Spender laufen.

Server ist der hier Supermicro Tower Chassis 743TQ-865B-SQ mit einem Supermicro Server Board X10SLM-F, also ich denke mehr als eine macht hier keinen Sinn, oder?


----------



## Bumblebee (10. August 2016)

Da das ein mATX-Board ist sollte die GraKa auch nicht zu gross sein - richtig??


----------



## wait (10. August 2016)

Wie gross darf darf die Graka sein ?


----------



## Holdie (10. August 2016)

Ich messe das gleich mal aus, wie lang die Gpu sein darf.

So Länge maximal 33 cm möglich.
Höhe sind es maximal 16cm.


----------



## brooker (10. August 2016)

... ich würde mal behaupten, dass da keine wirklichen Limitierungen vorliegen:

Weiterleitungshinweis

Weiterleitungshinweis

Im Gehäuse und auch aufBoard ist das  ordentlich Platz, sofern der kleine Kühler hinter den PCIe -Slots nicht zu hoch ausgeführt ist.


----------



## brooker (10. August 2016)

... ich hätte da schonmal eine GTX 980Ti an der Hand, die gern 24h Falten würde.


----------



## wait (10. August 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> ... ich hätte da schonmal eine GTX 980Ti an der Hand, die gern 24h Falten würde.



Ne GTX 980Ti  kann ich leider nicht anbieten.


----------



## sonntagskind (10. August 2016)

Das verbaute Netzteil bietet auch noch genügend Stecker/Reserven?


----------



## Holdie (10. August 2016)

Es hat mehrere Pcix Stecker ich habe jetzt aber nur explizit für eine Gpu nach geschaut. 
Es ist das Standard 865W Netzteil von Supermicro


----------



## brooker (10. August 2016)

wait schrieb:


> Ne GTX 980Ti  kann ich leider nicht anbieten.



Was könntest Du beisteuern?


----------



## wait (10. August 2016)

Nur ne mickrige MSI 960 und die zieht nicht die Wurst vom Teller.


----------



## brooker (10. August 2016)

... GTX 960 ist so schlecht nicht! Vorgemerkt.


----------



## Holdie (10. August 2016)

Ich habe nochmal geschaut, Netzteil ist ein Supermicro PWS865-PQ und hat 2x 6Pin und 2x 6/8Pin. 

Aber bitte daran denken, ich habe im Server noch einen Raidcontroller verbaut. Somit nur 2 Freie Steckplätze.


----------



## mattinator (10. August 2016)

Holdie schrieb:


> Mehr kann mein Chef leider nicht dazu beitragen, ausser den Server zur Verfügung zu stellen.


Sag auf jeden Fall schon mal Danke an Deinen Chef ! So wenig ist das gar nicht, zumindest den Strom bekommt er ja nicht kostenlos.


----------



## Holdie (10. August 2016)

Ja da haste Recht, mal sehen wie die erste Rechnung aussieht
Aber Bedankt habe ich mich schon. 
Aber das Feedback zu meiner Idee finde ich auch Super, damit habe ich gar nicht gerechnet.

Sagt mal wann bekomme ich eigentlich auch den Tag"F@H-Team-Member (m/w)"​ unter meinem Namen bzw. was muss man dafür tun?


----------



## brooker (10. August 2016)

@Holdie: du gehst in dein Profil, scrollst links bis unter Freunde, dort findest du Gruppen, in Gruppen nach der Gruppe suchen, beitreten, fertig


----------



## ProfBoom (10. August 2016)

Im Kontrollzentrum umstellen muss man dafür tun 

Kontrollzentrum->Benutzergruppen und der Gruppe "PCGH Folding@Home-Member" beitreten.
Darunter dann "Diese Benutzergruppe als meine Benutzergruppe anzeigen" anklicken.


----------



## Holdie (10. August 2016)

Super, hat funktioniert. Danke


----------



## brooker (10. August 2016)

... die 980ti ist bei zwei freien Slot raus. Sie benötigt 3


----------



## Holdie (11. August 2016)

....   mit nem Riser sollte es aber  funktionieren. welche 980ti ist es denn?

Mit freien Slots meinte ich auch eher Steckplätze und da brauch einen von drei für den Controller.


----------



## Bumblebee (11. August 2016)

Wie wäre es mit einer ZOTAC GTX 970 ??




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Länge: 20.40 cm


----------



## Holdie (11. August 2016)

Ich mach später nochmal ein Bild vom Innenraum, dann können wir uns gemeinsam den Kopfzerbrechen wie wir die Karten da rein bekommen


----------



## brooker (11. August 2016)

... es ist eine Zotac 980ti OMEGA


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (11. August 2016)

Sooo, mein neuer 24/7 Falter ist bestellt und sollte Morgen eintreffen, wenn alles gut geht.

Ich will das Falten nicht immer unterbrechen müssen, wenn ich Zocken will ... außerdem hat das Leadex ohnehin recht gute Reserven und bis 550W hab ich noch ganz schön Platz ^^

Ist auch die einzigste Karte, die verblich ins System passt ... Die 970 Hall of Fame ist mir leider etwas zu teuer


----------



## brooker (11. August 2016)

... mal ne Frage, warum nimmst Du nicht diese GTX 970: KFA2 GeForce GTX 970 (Black PCB), 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (97NPH6DT6XVZ) 

Preis/Leistung ist deutlich besser


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (11. August 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> ... mal ne Frage, warum nimmst Du nicht diese GTX 970: KFA2 GeForce GTX 970 (Black PCB), 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (97NPH6DT6XVZ)
> 
> Preis/Leistung ist deutlich besser



Weil die

A: ******** aussieht und
B: Nicht in mein System passt ... 

Guckst du hier 

EDIT:
Außerdem finde ich einen Radial-Lüfter über einen passiven Netzteil jetzt nicht unbedingt beruhigend


----------



## Holdie (11. August 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dat isser. Oben ist noch eine Gt730 zusehen, die fliegt dann aber raus. 
Unten würde ich die 980ti mit Riser einbauen. Oben wäre dann noch wahrscheinlich Platz für eine Gpu mit 2 Slot Kühldesign.
Oder was meint Ihr?


----------



## Bumblebee (11. August 2016)

@Snake - Hammerkarte

@ alle
.. das nimmt man auch immer gerne



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brooker (11. August 2016)

@snake: Sorry, aber Optik spielt bei mir leider fast nie ne Rolle. Aber klar, wenn gut aussehen muss, dann gibt es sicher besseres. Der Radiallüfter hat den Vorteil, dass er die warme Luft rausschafft. Aber alles gut, es ist allein deine Entscheidung! 

@Holdie: welch schöner Arbeitsplatz! Muss die Länge noch messen. Produktabmessungen 32,8 x 13,3 x 6,4 cm

@Bumble: Cheater!


----------



## Holdie (11. August 2016)

@brooker war das ironisch gemeint?


----------



## brooker (11. August 2016)

... ich finde und meine, dass die GPU in einem sehr schönen Gehäuse, mit ordentlichem Kabelmanagement usw. arbeiten wird.


----------



## Holdie (11. August 2016)

@brooker 

So ich habe mal einen separaten Thread aufgemacht.

Folding-Partnerschaft - Server sucht GPU/s zwecks 24/7 Folding


----------



## Holdie (11. August 2016)

@brooker 

So ich habe mal einen separaten Thread aufgemacht.

Folding-Partnerschaft - Server sucht GPU/s zwecks 24/7 Folding


----------



## arcDaniel (11. August 2016)

ich stimme brooker zu, zum schönen Arbeitsplatz 

Und das Forum oder die ganze PCGH Seite sind noch immer nicht stabil rrrrrrr.....

Ich frage mich ob dies auch etwas an der Faltmotivation ändert, ich hatte meine paar motivierte Verfolger auf meiner Liste, welche jetzt verschwunden sind... ihr wisst doch, dass ich wegen meiner mittlerweile bescheidenen HW erwarte, eure Rücklichter zu sehen 

Zu meiner Hardware; ich hatte noch immer eine 500gb zweit Festplatte im Einsatz, und eine Festplatte gerade eine 3,5zoll ist im gegensatz zu einer SSD einfach sehr stromhungrig und ich wollte schon lange meiner haupt SSD einer Samsung 830 Pro eine zweite SSD im 500gb Bereich zur Seite stellen, damit ich die HDD loswerden kann. Ich war aber immer zu geizig, doch jetzt hatte Amazon die Crucial BX200 im 480gb für 99€ im Angebot, da musste ich einfach zupacken 

Die Situation von SnakeByte0815 kann ich im Moment aber sehr gut verstehen, möchte auch einfach weiterfalten, dennnoch, habe ich mal Lust einfach zu gamen... Ich frage mich nun schon was so eine RX460 von PPD abwerfen würde...


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (11. August 2016)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Und das Forum oder die ganze PCGH Seite sind noch immer nicht stabil rrrrrrr.....
> 
> Die Situation von SnakeByte0815 kann ich im Moment aber sehr gut verstehen, möchte auch einfach weiterfalten, dennnoch, habe ich mal Lust einfach zu gamen... Ich frage mich nun schon was so eine RX460 von PPD abwerfen würde...



Ich habe  mit der PCGH Seite immer das Problem des DDoS-Vorwurfs, wenn ich oben auf Aktuallisieren gehe ... Klicke ich Links, denn geht es eigentlich ganz gut ^^

die AMD´s habe ich auch in´s Auge gefasst ... Aber das spielt mir Farblich nicht in die Karten ...
Wenn ich da jetzt ne schwarze Karte reinstecke, sieht das wirklich nicht schön aus ^^

@Bumble

Ob das wirklich so´ne hammer Karte ist, wird sich Zeigen ... Ich habe sie bisher noch nicht Aktion gesehen ^^


----------



## sc59 (11. August 2016)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> @ alle
> .. das nimmt man auch immer gerne
> 
> 
> ...


Bumblebee weiss wie der Hase läuft


----------



## binär-11110110111 (12. August 2016)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Ich habe  mit der PCGH Seite immer das Problem des DDoS-Vorwurfs, wenn ich oben auf Aktuallisieren gehe ... Klicke ich Links, denn geht es eigentlich ganz gut...



Sowas hier  :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arcDaniel (12. August 2016)

Naja gestern hatte ich eine Zeit lang gar keinen Zugriff mehr auf die PCGH Seite... irgendwann werden sie dies ja wieder in den Griff bekommen.


----------



## brooker (12. August 2016)

... gestern war der Server wieder down. Die Attacken sind aber aktuell wohl kein Thema mehr. Mit dem Browsercheck werden wir wohl noch eine Weile leben müssen. Aber gut, besser so, als Seite down.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (12. August 2016)

@binär

genau das meine Ich ... Eben aktuell wieder ... Aber irgendwie nur beim ersten mal, wenn ich zugreife ...
Naja, solange sie das mit den Angriffen auf die Reihe bekommen, kann ich mit sowas Leben


----------



## Bumblebee (12. August 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> ... Mit dem Browsercheck werden wir wohl noch eine Weile leben müssen. Aber gut, besser so, als Seite down.



... SO SAY WE ALL ... 

Gerade im Moment sind ja ein paar Dinge in der Pipeline die voraussetzen, dass wir auch kommunizieren können


----------



## mattinator (12. August 2016)

Braucht jemand eine günstige GTX 1070 :  Amazon.de: Einkaufsangebote: MSI NVIDIA PCI-Express-Grafikkarte GeForce GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G V330-001R ?


----------



## brooker (12. August 2016)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Wie versprochen - DER Adapter ist da ! Aus PCIe x1 mach PCIe x16 - FUNZT !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@Binär: kannst Du uns bitte Deine Quelle für die Riser nennen?


----------



## mattinator (12. August 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> @Binär: kannst Du uns bitte Deine Quelle für die Riser nennen?



In der letzten PCGH Print gab es einen Artikel über Adapter etc. u.A. auch mit Angaben zu Riser-Adaptern.


----------



## brooker (12. August 2016)

@Matti: Danke für dne Tip. Dann kann man es ja dort nachlesen!   ... bin gerade bei rtcwake bei


----------



## FlyingPC (13. August 2016)

@brooker: Dein Posteingang ist leider voll, deswegen kann ich leider keine PN schreiben.


----------



## Bumblebee (13. August 2016)

FlyingPC schrieb:


> @brooker: Dein Posteingang ist leider voll, deswegen kann ich leider keine PN schreiben.



Jupp, @brooker - da muss du mal ein wenig "ausmisten"


----------



## brooker (13. August 2016)

... Post ist wieder möglich.


----------



## arcDaniel (13. August 2016)

Von mir mal ein kleines RX480 Update:

In letzter Zeit bekomme ich eher WU's welche nicht sonderlich erträglich sind, so um die 250k ppd 
Das böse dabei, sie verbrauchen auch noch mehr Strom.

So habe ich manche WU welche knapp 250k ppd liefert der PC aber so 190W aus der Dose zeiht, ich bekomme aber auch WU's welche gut 310k ppd bringen und der PC sich mit nur NUR 170W zufrieden gitb.

Ich hoffe natürlich, dass ich eher letzter WU's zugewiesen bekomme.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (13. August 2016)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Inspiriert durch den Beitrag in der PCGH-Print 9/2016 ab Seite 88 - Riser: PCI-Express flexibel nutzen - bin ich auf den Gedanken gekommen, meinen PCIe X1 Slot, welcher sich auf meinem Mainboard (Asrock Z87 - Extreme 3) echt langweilt ...   ... hier mit: MENGS(R) PCI-E 1x Express16x Adapter Riser Karte: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor   ... eine GT740 anzuschließen. Was haltet Ihr davon ? Die Bandbreite ist beim Falten bei kleinen GPUs eh nicht ganz so wichtig ?



Der hier ?  

PS: Beachte auch eine von den 5-Sterne-Rezensionen ...


----------



## sonntagskind (15. August 2016)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Von mir mal ein kleines RX480 Update:
> 
> In letzter Zeit bekomme ich eher WU's welche nicht sonderlich erträglich sind, so um die 250k ppd
> Das böse dabei, sie verbrauchen auch noch mehr Strom.
> ...



Dasselbe wars letzte Woche auch bei mir (GTX1060 Dauerfalter, GTX980 hin und wieder) aber allmählich bessert sich das wieder. Da hilft es nur, sich immer wieder vor Augen zu halten, dass es um die Sache geht und nicht um die PPDs. Aber bissl geärgert hab ich mich auch.


----------



## u78g (16. August 2016)

keine WU`s mehr für Quadro FX 3800 ???  Habe eine Quadro bekommen und wollte die mal mitfalten lassen leider faltet da nix mehr. Sobald ich ein client command adde blockt der Server und ohne gibts "no assignment empty workserver" ...oder so ähnlich.   Ich dachte ab GT8800 kann alles falte?!  Oder wurden die älteren Grakas aus dem Programm entfernt?


----------



## Bumblebee (16. August 2016)

u78g schrieb:


> keine WU`s mehr für Quadro FX 3800 ???  Habe eine Quadro bekommen und wollte die mal mitfalten lassen leider faltet da nix mehr. Sobald ich ein client command adde blockt der Server und ohne gibts "no assignment empty workserver" ...oder so ähnlich.   Ich dachte ab GT8800 kann alles falte?!  Oder wurden die älteren Grakas aus dem Programm entfernt?



Hilf mir noch schnell auf die Sprünge - welches BS hast du??
Und welchen Treiber?? aktuell?? ODE?? ( R340 U11 (341.95)  *[SUP]WHQL[/SUP]* ) oder QNF?? ( R337 U1 (337.88) )


----------



## binär-11110110111 (16. August 2016)

u78g schrieb:


> keine WU`s mehr für Quadro FX 3800 ???  Habe eine Quadro bekommen und wollte die mal mitfalten lassen leider faltet da nix mehr. Sobald ich ein client command adde blockt der Server und ohne gibts "no assignment empty workserver" ...oder so ähnlich.   Ich dachte ab GT8800 kann alles falte?!  Oder wurden die älteren Grakas aus dem Programm entfernt?



Also: Laut Eintrag in meiner GPUs.txt ist diese GPU wie folgt gelistet: "[Quadro FX 3800] 0x10de:0x0600:2:1:G92"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. August 2016)

Gibt es für die Karte überhaupt noch WUs?


----------



## Bumblebee (16. August 2016)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Also: Laut Eintrag in meiner GPUs.txt ist diese GPU wie folgt gelistet: "[Quadro FX 3800] 0x10de:0x0600:2:1:G92"



Schon, das Problem ist nur, dass zwar neue GPU's in der Liste landen; alte (und nicht mehr unterstützte) aber nicht "rausfliegen"
Da fehlt leider die Putzfrau dazu


----------



## chischko (16. August 2016)

Ääähm... kann mir das einer erklären (gelbe Markierung im screenshot unten) ... (GPU Setting, und CPU Setting). CPU-Z Screenshot, und GPU-Z noch ergänzend. Ich habe nun eine eigene Identität angelegt und steuere im PCGH Folding Team bei. 
Screenshot by Lightshot


----------



## mattinator (16. August 2016)

Das gibt sich, wenn der Projekt-Fortschritt über 1% ist, oder etwas später. Da der Client noch zu wenige Daten zu den aktuellen Projekten besitzt, "verrechnet" er sich noch. Den Bonus gibt es auch erst nach 10 Projekten auf die neue Identität.


----------



## Bumblebee (16. August 2016)

Kann ich dir erklären - wobei es sich sicher inzwischen eh aufgeklärt hat
Die WU muss erst mal ein paar % auf dem Buckel haben bevor es korrekte Zahlen angibt

In CPU-Settings kannst du noch das *client-type advanced *reintun

Sonst ist alles


----------



## chischko (16. August 2016)

Aaaah danke! Japp hat sich normalisiert: Screenshot by Lightshot 
Den Client Type hab ich eingefügt. Danke Jungs!!


----------



## u78g (16. August 2016)

> Hilf mir noch schnell auf die Sprünge - welches BS hast du??
> Und welchen Treiber?? aktuell?? ODE?? ( R340 U11 (341.95) WHQL ) oder QNF?? ( R337 U1 (337.88) )



ich habe win10 und der 341.95 ist installiert mit dem extra Physics Treiber.
sonst läuft alles normal, nur eben keine WU´s.  Das größte Problem wird  ehr  die 3800er parallel mit meinen 980ti zu betreiben.  Wenn es aber keine WU´s für die 3800er gibt, spare ich mir gleich die Arbeit.


----------



## Bumblebee (17. August 2016)

Also der parallele Betrieb von verschiedenen GraKa-Generationen hat eigentlich immer Probleme bereitet - sofern es überhaupt ging

Und QUADRO's sind eh (etwas) heikler zu konfigurieren

Nächste Frage:

Hast du  cuda_7.5.18_win10.exe (md5sum: b4040dd025dbada67530ef7fe3b684f7) installiert??
Hier gleich noch (falls nicht) der Link CUDA 7.5 Downloads | NVIDIA Developer
Möglicherweise hilft dir das weiter

Und dann noch eine Zusatzinformation
Die 3800er steht ja auf der "white list"; das ist schon mal gut
Selbst wenn wir nun annehmen, dass sie wirklich noch unterstützt wird heisst das leider immer noch nicht, dass es auch WU's für sie gibt
Die Karte entstammt - wenn ich mich da richtig erinnere - einer Zeit wo die core_15 aktuell waren

Kannst ja mal noch *-forcegpu nvidia g80  *versuchen - bin aber unsicher ob die v7er Software das überhaupt noch (er)kennt


----------



## miraculous (17. August 2016)

Kurze Frage zu folgenden Themen ...

1. Meine "GTX 1080" faltet rund um die Uhr, da mein Spielerechner immer läuft. Es gibt allerdings einige Workunits, die die GPU zu 99 % auslasten. Das führt dazu, dass Videos (Youtube, VLC) nicht flüssig wiedergegeben werden. Wie kann ich den Client so einstellen, dass z.B. nur 90 oder 95 % der GPU genutzt werden? Oder habt ihr andere Tipps?

2. Ich zocke nur in FullHD @ 60 Hz (also VSync). Die "GTX 1080" wird trotz maximaler Einstellungen meistens nur zu 50 % gefordert. Daher habe ich überlegt, beim Zocken auch noch F@H (quasi im Hintergrund) laufen zu lassen. Ist das möglich bzw. sinnvoll? Auch hier hätte ich gerne gewusst, ob ich die GPU-Auslastung im F@H Client auf z. B. 50 % begrenzen kann.

Ziel soll es sein, dass F@H immer läuft, egal ob ich zocke oder im Internet surfe. Ich möchte F@H nur ungern pausieren, falls mein System ruckelt.  Danke schon mal für eure Rückmeldungen.

PS: 
GPU flag bzw. slot option:"gpu-usage", "50" => hat keine Auswirkung auf die GPU-Auslastung => Die GPU faltet weiterhin mit hoher Auslastung!


----------



## Bumblebee (17. August 2016)

Meines Wissens gibt es keine "GPU-cap" in der Art von :"gpu-usage", "50" 

Möglicherweise kannst du aber etwas erreichen wenn du die folding power auf "MEDIUM" reduzierst


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. August 2016)

@miraculous:
1. Hardwareunterstützung in den entsprechenden Programmen deaktivieren hilf viel, ist aber nicht das 100% Allheilmittel.

2. Geht nur über testen ob es mit dem entsprechenden Spiel läuft.


----------



## brooker (17. August 2016)

@..miraculous: die Gpu setzt erst bei "full" ein. 
... je nach Bedarf an Gpu - Power kann das parallel betrieben werden, jedoch sollte das Gabe eine höhere Prio haben als der FAH-CLIENT. Beim daddeln funkte es bei mir. Jedoch habe ich bspw bei Arma, wo es umverzögerungsfreiheit geht, Probleme gehabt. Ich habe aber nur mit ner 970er gespielt. Die 1080 ist deutlich potenter und könnte es durchaus schaffen. Bitte check es aus und gib mal ein Feedback.


----------



## u78g (17. August 2016)

> Hast du cuda_7.5.18_win10.exe (md5sum: b4040dd025dbada67530ef7fe3b684f7) installiert??
> Hier gleich noch (falls nicht) der Link CUDA 7.5 Downloads | NVIDIA Developer
> Möglicherweise hilft dir das weiter



danke für den Tipp, das werde ich mal versuchen. Hatte mir nur im GPU-Z anzeigen lassen ob bei cuda der Haken steht.


----------



## ProfBoom (18. August 2016)

Die Quadro 3800 ist doch ein GT200GL, also die GTX 280er Generation. Für die wurden doch schon lange keine WU mehr gesehen, oder?


----------



## Holdie (19. August 2016)

Gibt es eigentlich die Möglichkeit irgendwo die genauen abgearbeiteten WU´s(Projekt etc.) eines Users zusehen? 
I


----------



## HisN (19. August 2016)

Neue Graka, ein paar WUs getestet.
Naja, der Brüller ist es nicht gerade. Aber schlimm ist es auch nicht^^. Stromverbrauch passt. Lautstärke passt. Wärmeentwicklung passt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (19. August 2016)

Na ja, wirklich übel ist es aber auch nicht 
Schnall dich aber besser an - dein Beispiel ist eine nicht ganz so dolle core_18
Da wird dann noch einiges mehr gehen - die richtige WU vorausgesetzt


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. August 2016)

Meine Titan X mit 1429MHz kommt ja schon bei einigen Core21-Projekten schon bis auf 950kPPD > wenn du mit 500MHz mehr nicht mindestens auf 1,3MioPPD kommst wäre ich entäuscht. 

Beim P9151 ist meine mit knappen 600kPPD unterwegs.

Ps.:
Was verbraucht sie und wieviel VCore?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. August 2016)

Wie steht ihr zum aktuellen Nvidia Treiber 368.17?
 So rein gefühlt ist der langsamer als mein ein Jahr alter.

Gibt es einen "optimalen" Falttreiber?


----------



## HisN (19. August 2016)

UV von Stock 1.06 auf 1.025v
300w das gesamte System, beim falten.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. August 2016)

HisN schrieb:


> UV von Stock 1.06 auf 1.025v


Wie geht den das bitte? 
Fasst 600MHz mehr Takt bei weniger Spannung und das auch noch stabil. 



Nachtrag:
Kann man eigentlich mit einem Rechner auf zwei Accounts gleichzeit falten und wen ja wie? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das "[FONT=wf_segoe-ui_normal]FoPaSa-70335[/FONT]"-Projekt hat mich auf ne Idee gebracht, Umsetztbarkeit hängt aber von der Antwort auf die oben gennante Frage ab. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (19. August 2016)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Kann man eigentlich mit einem Rechner auf zwei Accounts gleichzeit falten und wen ja wie?


Zwei Instanzen aus zwei verschiedenen Verzeichnissen starten zu lassen, würde ggf. noch funktionieren. Allerdings kommunizieren FAHCOntrol und die Clients über den TCP/IP-Socket 36330. Und bzgl. TCP/IP-Sockets gilt in jedem OS: "es kann nur einen geben". Die einzige Option für CPU-Folding wäre eine VM.


----------



## ProfBoom (19. August 2016)

Den Port kann man doch in den Optionen einstellen, oder?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. August 2016)

mattinator schrieb:


> Die einzige Option für CPU-Folding wäre eine VM.


Wäre ne VM unter Linux möglich die auf 28 Threads der Xeons zugreifen kann?


----------



## mattinator (19. August 2016)

ProfBoom schrieb:


> Den Port kann man doch in den Optionen einstellen, oder?


Da steht "The port must match the configuration in the client". Wenn die Client-Konfiguration durch FAHControl mit geändert wird, hätte ich das anders geschrieben. Vllt. habe ich es jedoch auch falsch verstanden. Wenn sich Client und FAHControl diese Option aus derselben Konfiguration holen, könnte es funktionieren. Allerdings ist es unter Linux wahrscheinlich einfacher.



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wäre ne VM unter Linux möglich die auf 28 Threads der Xeons zugreifen kann?


Meines Wissens gibt es im aktuellen VMware Player keine Begrenzung mehr bzgl. virtueller CPU-Kerne / -Threads.


----------



## HisN (19. August 2016)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wie geht den das bitte?
> Fasst 600MHz mehr Takt bei weniger Spannung und das auch noch stabil.



Der Takt der Pascals ist ein Kompromiss an Hitze und Stromaufnahme. Hat auf der 1080FE auch schon gut geklappt. Mein Mininal-Gebrauch sind 0.8V bei 1.7Ghz 




A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Meine Titan X mit 1429MHz kommt ja schon bei einigen Core21-Projekten schon bis auf 950kPPD > wenn du mit 500MHz mehr nicht mindestens auf 1,3MioPPD kommst wäre ich entäuscht.




Du scheinst recht zu haben, bei einer 21er WU geht die Vorhersage in diese Richtung. Aber ich werde in der nächsten Zeit (Urlaub) keinen ganzen Tag durchlaufen lassen können^^


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. August 2016)

mattinator schrieb:


> Meines Wissens gibt es im aktuellen VMware Player keine Begrenzung mehr bzgl. virtueller CPU-Kerne / -Threads.


Dann wäre also meine Idee rein technisch gesehen umsetztbar. 


Karten auf den Tisch:
Was haltet ihr von der Idee Faltneulingen eine kleine Starthilfe in Form von "Passkey freischalten" mit auf den Weg zugeben? 

Von der Faltzeit her würde sich das Ganze noch in Grenzen halten:
Meine Xeons brauchen mit 28 Threads für ne SMP-WU zwischen 35 und 50min.

Ich selber bin noch etwas unschlüssig ob die Idee gut ist da einerseits diese 10 WU's Neulinge gewaltig nerven, andererseits wer sich von den 10 WU's abhalten lässt wohl kaum längere Zeit falten wird.


Nachtrag:


HisN schrieb:


> Du scheinst recht zu haben, bei einer 21er WU geht die Vorhersage in  diese Richtung. Aber ich werde in der nächsten Zeit (Urlaub) keinen  ganzen Tag durchlaufen lassen können^^


Jedem das seine > ich werde demnächst auch endlich in meinen  Sommerurlaub starten, aber ich lasse wie üblich meinen Falter  durchlaufen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## miraculous (19. August 2016)

Rückmeldung zum Thema "GPU-Auslastung begrenzen"

Ich habe über FAH-Control keine Variante gefunden, bei der meine GTX 1080 nur teilweise ausgelastet wird. Wenn sie faltet, dann mit 90% und darüber.

*Gaming *während des Faltens ist bei meinem System auch schlecht. Die FahCore_21.exe bzw. FahCore_18.exe läuft immer mit niedrigster Priorität, die Games mit normaler Priorität. Trotzdem ruckeln die Spiele stark. GPU-Z zeigt auch die Standardaulastung wie beim Falten an. Ergo werde ich beim Zocken das Falten pausieren. :-O


----------



## brooker (19. August 2016)

... die stolzen Eltern sind erquickt: zwei zauberhafte Buben haben das Licht der Welt erblickt


----------



## mattinator (19. August 2016)

Glückwunsch und vor allem Glück.


----------



## Bumblebee (19. August 2016)

Ganz herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## Mr.Knister (19. August 2016)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## wolflux (20. August 2016)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Na ja, wirklich übel ist es aber auch nicht
> Schnall dich aber besser an - dein Beispiel ist eine nicht ganz so dolle core_18
> Da wird dann noch einiges mehr gehen - die richtige WU vorausgesetzt



Was bedeutet core_18/21 ....?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist eine Ausbeuten von heute Abend. 
Garnicht so einfach alles nach Vernunft zwischen Themp. u Watt einzustellen. 

Gruss

Ja, auch von mir herzlichen  Glückwunsch


----------



## Zocker85 (20. August 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> ... die stolzen Eltern sind erquickt: zwei zauberhafte Buben haben das Licht der Welt erblickt



Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## FlyingPC (20. August 2016)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## INU.ID (20. August 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> ... die stolzen Eltern sind erquickt: zwei zauberhafte Buben haben das Licht der Welt erblickt


Ich vermute mal damit sind zwei "Menschenbabys" gemeint, es also kein Synonym o.ä. für den Erwerb irgendwelcher neuer Hardware ist. 
Daher:

Auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch. Naja, oder was die nächsten Monate/Jahre angeht vielleicht auch mein Beileid. 

Ich hoffe das alle gesund und wohlauf sind, und es auch bleiben.


----------



## arcDaniel (20. August 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> ... die stolzen Eltern sind erquickt: zwei zauberhafte Buben haben das Licht der Welt erblickt



Herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## brooker (20. August 2016)

... vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche  ... soweit ist erstmal alles gut, auf Herausforderungen müssen wir aber sicher nicht lange warten


----------



## binär-11110110111 (20. August 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> ... die stolzen Eltern sind erquickt: zwei zauberhafte Buben haben das Licht der Welt erblickt



Glückwunsch - Verstärkung für's Team ist immer gut !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





INU.ID schrieb:


> Auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch. Naja, oder was die nächsten Monate/Jahre angeht vielleicht auch mein Beileid.



Das hier: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## miraculous (20. August 2016)

Auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch und alles Gute! 

Ich möchte nochmal eine bereits gestellte Frage formulieren: 
Kann man einzelne komplettierte Workunits einsehen? Bei BOINC (World Community Grid) kann man recht übersichtlich sogar nach Endgeräten die WUs anzeigen lassen.


----------



## ProfBoom (20. August 2016)

Solange du es nicht mit Tools mitgeloggt hast, bleibt dir nur dich durch deine Logs zu klicken, soweit noch vorhanden.
Ich kenne leider sonst keine Möglichkeit.

PS: Glückwunsch @ brooker


----------



## alexk94 (20. August 2016)

Glückwunsch, Brooker.


----------



## wait (20. August 2016)

Auch von mir, herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Nachwuchs.


----------



## JayTea (20. August 2016)

Well done, brooker!  Herzlichen Glückwunsch dir und deiner Partnerin. 

@*wolflux*: Bei 11 Threads wird das aber nichts mit CPU-folding. Beziehe mich dabei auf deinen screenshot. (siehe How-To: Trouble-Shooting)


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. August 2016)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von der Idee Faltneulingen eine kleine Starthilfe in Form von "Passkey freischalten" mit auf den Weg zugeben?
> 
> Von der Faltzeit her würde sich das Ganze noch in Grenzen halten:
> Meine Xeons brauchen mit 28 Threads für ne SMP-WU zwischen 35 und 50min.
> ...


Frage ist vermutlich untergegangenen bei den ganzen Glückwünschen zum Doppelpack.


----------



## the_leon (20. August 2016)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an Brooker auch von meiner Seite


----------



## wolflux (20. August 2016)

JayTea schrieb:


> Well done, brooker!  Herzlichen Glückwunsch dir und deiner Partnerin.
> 
> @*wolflux*: Bei 11 Threads wird das aber nichts mit CPU-folding. Beziehe mich dabei auf deinen screenshot. (siehe How-To: Trouble-Shooting)



Danke für den Hinweis


----------



## HisN (20. August 2016)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Meine Titan X mit 1429MHz kommt ja schon bei einigen Core21-Projekten schon bis auf 950kPPD > wenn du mit 500MHz mehr nicht mindestens auf 1,3MioPPD kommst wäre ich entäuscht.
> 
> Beim P9151 ist meine mit knappen 600kPPD unterwegs.



Sehr schön.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arcDaniel (20. August 2016)

HisN schrieb:


> Sehr schön.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nicht übel.

Zu deiner Netzteil App eine Frage:
Es wird angezeit dass du bei der 12V Schiene 416W ziehst und der Gesamtverbrauch liegt aber deutlich unter 400W wie soll dies gehen?

Kleines Update zu meinem kleinen Falter;
Ich habe jetzt herausgefunden, dass Gigabyte ein Klasse Tool bietet um Lüfterkurven für mein Mainboard zu erstellen, jetzt kann ich auch meine DDC Pumpe sauber einstellen.
Lärm machen jetzt nur noch die EKWB Vardar Lüfter, ein "Einlaufen" brachte keine Besserung. Ich möchte sie aber nicht ersetzten ehe Noctua ihre neuen A-Lüfter released hat.


----------



## brooker (20. August 2016)

... vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Glückwünsche. Es ist ein Wunder! Bin Happy, aber nun rund um die Uhr in Beschlag.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. August 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> aber nun rund um die Uhr in Beschlag.


Hat ja auch keiner gesagt du sollst die Abkürzung zur Großfamilie nehmen.


----------



## arcDaniel (20. August 2016)

@Brooker
 Ihr werdet das schon schaffen. Ihr müsst nur Geduld mit euch selbst haben. Es werden Zeiten kommen wo ihr verzweifeln werdet, aber sobald die beiden euch anlächeln, ist wieder alles vergessen und das Glücklich sein geht weiter.


----------



## HisN (20. August 2016)

@ arcDaniel
Da musste mal Corsair fragen.
Die Gesamt-Last, also das was aus der Dose gezogen wird, deckt sich jedenfalls mit meinem Energie-Messgerät.
Da stimmt die Anzeige, an der kann man sich orientieren.


----------



## brooker (20. August 2016)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Frage ist vermutlich untergegangenen bei den ganzen Glückwünschen zum Doppelpack.



Sorry Alex. War keine böse Absicht. Grundsätzlich finde ich das eine gute Idee und einen super Service für Neueinsteiger. Wie hast du dir den Ablauf konkret vorgestellt?


----------



## KillercornyX (20. August 2016)

Frage in die Runde: ist das normal dass z.B. die CPU einige Versuche benötigt ehe der Job nen neuen Fall zum Downloaden bekommt? Irgendwie klappt der Download trotz freier Leitung eher selten.... 
Meine CPU wartet immer ewig bis es mal was neues zum berechnen gibt und das ist dan schon verschwendete Laufzeit.


----------



## mattinator (20. August 2016)

Die Verfügbarkeit von CPU-Projekten ist (auf jeden Fall momentan) wieder mal arg eingeschränkt. Passiert scheinbar öfter an Wochenenden. Da "denken" die Server wohl, sie können rumgammeln, wenn keiner von den Administratoren aufpasst.  Kannst Du auch hier prüfen: Server Status for Folding@home.


----------



## Zocker85 (20. August 2016)

freue mich schon auf die Alzheimer Aktion, werde aufjedenfall wieder dabei sein und im Herbst/Winter fleißig weiterfalten 

welche GPU is momentan eigentlich effizienter, 1070 oder 1080, und mit 100% Powertarget oder eher weniger?


----------



## wolflux (21. August 2016)

CPU falten ist wohl nicht so?
Bei den neuen sparsamen Grafikkarten könnte man sich einen kleinen Falter bauen wenn man zuviel Geld hätte 
Hardwarereste, Broadwell EP 12 Kerne 30 MB Cache 1900 MHz 65 Watt. 4x4 DDR4 2666 . Gibt es, von der Rechenleistung abgesehen, Empfehlungen ob AMD oder NVIDIA Graka.? Ich weiß das die Frage etwas breitgefächert scheint, kann ja sein das es für das Falten bessere Karten gibt.
Gruss
wolf


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. August 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> Sorry Alex. War keine böse Absicht. Grundsätzlich finde ich das eine gute Idee und einen super Service für Neueinsteiger. Wie hast du dir den Ablauf konkret vorgestellt?


1. Oben in unserem F@H-Thema ein Thread mit dem Namen "Passkey-Aktivierungsdienst" anpinnen lassen.
2. Der Neuling drägt dort seinen Faltaccount mit Passkey ein (mit den Daten kann man ja ausser falten eh nichts anstellen und von daher sollte es kein Problem sein diese zu veröffentlichen) > wer das nicht will kann es mir ja via PN zuschicken.
3. Ich lasse von den 32 Threads meiner Xeons 28 SMP falten und aktiviere dem Neuling so innerhalb kurzer Zeit den Passkey.


@wolflux:
Nvidia ist besser vom Stromverbrauch und Punkteausbeute,  braucht aber von der CPU mehr Unterstützung (schwache CPU können ein  limitieren).

SMP ist leider aktuell bescheiden was die Punkte anbelangt.


----------



## brooker (21. August 2016)

@Alex: hört sich praktikable an. :daumen :
@Bb: wie denkst du drüber? Könnten wir diesen Service so anbieten? Würde diese Leistung im HowTo mit aufnehmen und anpreisen.


----------



## Bumblebee (21. August 2016)

An sich eine gute Idee 

Ich sehe kein Problem darin die Client-Daten mit Passkey zu veröffentlichen
@Meier, ja, du hast recht, ein "*SO*" Ungeduldiger wird möglicherweise kein Langzeitfalter
Aber solange er faltet bringt er die Idee voran

Ich kann einen Eintrag erstellen und anpinnen
Und ja, das würden wir dann auch im "Hau-zu" entsprechend bewerben


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. August 2016)

Mit meiner Idee will ich in erster Linie Falter mit "schwächerer" Hardware ansprechen, da es bei ihnen relativ lange dauert bis die 10 WUs voll sind.

Ich würde aber den Service erst ab dem 6.September anbieten da ich ab Freitag im Urlaub bin.

Nachtrag:
Weiß einer was mit nonamez78 ist?

Ich wollte ihn fragen ob er wieder meine Ferienvertretung im Würdigungs-Thread macht, aber er ist anscheinend seit bald 2 Wochen nicht mehr online.

Wer würde den Part ansonsten für ca. 10 Tage übernehmen.


----------



## arcDaniel (21. August 2016)

Ich bin jetzt mal böse und frage auch hier um einen Off-Topic Rat, da ich nicht weiss wie oft jemand von euch sich in diese Rubrik verirrt 
Kaufbeartung für Stereo Soudsystem gewünscht


----------



## wolflux (21. August 2016)

Blöde Frage, ich falte unter euren Team mit euren Passk.  aber mit dem Namen Wolf.
Darf ich das überhaupt, sollte ja mit Teamnamen sein, oder? Wenn es aber so auch geht, wird man da irgendwie erkannt bzw seht ihr Ergebnisse von mir?
Bin halt noch Anfänger, ich bin mehr der OC-Hardwaretyp, Sorry !


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. August 2016)

wolflux schrieb:


> Blöde Frage, ich falte unter euren Team mit euren Passk.  aber mit dem Namen Wolf.
> Darf ich das überhaupt, sollte ja mit Teamnamen sein, oder? Wenn es aber so auch geht, wird man da irgendwie erkannt bzw seht ihr Ergebnisse von mir?
> Bin halt noch Anfänger,  sorry !


Problem bei der Konstellation ist das du keine Bonuspunkte bekommst > Der Passkey von Team ist an den Team-Account gebunden und funktioniert nur mit dem zusammen!

Wenn du auf deinen Account falten willst, musst du deinen persönlichen Passkey holen.
Punkte fürs Team werden via eingetragene Teamnummer (70335) vergeben.


----------



## wolflux (21. August 2016)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Problem bei der Konstellation ist das du keine Bonuspunkte bekommst > Der Passkey von Team ist an den Team-Account gebunden und funktioniert nur mit dem zusammen!
> 
> Wenn du auf deinen Account falten willst, musst du deinen persönlichen Passkey holen.
> Punkte fürs Team werden via eingetragene Teamnummer (70335) vergeben.



Hm klar,  okay klingt nur logisch, also Account erstellen. Also sieht das Team so meine erreichten Punkte nicht!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. August 2016)

So wie jetzt ist sehen wir deine Punkte schon vorausgesetzt du hast einen eigenen Faltnamen > im Teamaccount geht deine Leistung in der Anonymität unter.


----------



## wolflux (21. August 2016)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> So wie jetzt ist sehen wir deine Punkte schon vorausgesetzt du hast einen eigenen Faltnamen > im Teamaccount geht deine Leistung in der Anonymität unter.



Unter " Wolf " gibt es auch sicher andere, wie sehe ich unser Team bzw andere Teamfalter, Ergebnisse ? Im FAH Controll Teamnummer.


----------



## KillercornyX (21. August 2016)

Ich denk mal ein eigener Account ist immer besser. Und dann halt das Team dazu mit angeben. 
Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe gibt's ab 10 absolvierten WUs dann die Bonuspunkte fürs Team... 

Tapatalk @ GT-I9505 + CM13 (Android 6.0.1)


----------



## wolflux (21. August 2016)

KillercornyX schrieb:


> Ich denk mal ein eigener Account ist immer besser. Und dann halt das Team dazu mit angeben.
> Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe gibt's ab 10 absolvierten WUs dann die Bonuspunkte fürs Team...
> 
> Tapatalk @ GT-I9505 + CM13 (Android 6.0.1)



Ja das habe ich gelesen.
Danke für den Hinweis


----------



## brooker (21. August 2016)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Nachtrag: Weiß einer was mit nonamez78 ist?



Der gute ist mit seiner Familie im wohlverdienten Urlaub. Ich kann aber nicht sagen wie angekündigt.  Schreibe ihn doch mal an.


----------



## wolflux (21. August 2016)

> @wolflux:
> Nvidia ist besser vom Stromverbrauch und Punkteausbeute,  braucht aber von der CPU mehr Unterstützung (schwache CPU können ein  limitieren).
> 
> SMP ist leider aktuell bescheiden was die Punkte anbelangt.



@A.Meier-PS3
Dann ist es auch nicht sehr sinnvoll alleine eine 65 Watt CPU Broadwell  EP  mit 12 Kernen a 1900 MHz immer 360 Tage  laufen zu lassen?

So, dann kommen jetzt keine blöden Fragen mehr  schließlich ist Sonntag.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. August 2016)

wolflux schrieb:


> Unter " Wolf " gibt es auch sicher andere, wie sehe ich unser Team bzw andere Teamfalter, Ergebnisse ? Im FAH Controll Teamnummer.


PC Games Hardware - Team Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats
Linke Seite kannst du unter "Name Search" den Wunschnamen testen ob dieser noch frei ist.

Wolf würde ich nicht nehmen > Gibt total 22 Stück auch wen nur noch einer aktiv ist und dieser faltet auch noch ausgerechnet für unser Team. 

Ps. wolflux wäre noch unbenutzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





wolflux schrieb:


> @A.Meier-PS3
> Dann ist es auch nicht sehr sinnvoll alleine eine 65 Watt CPU Broadwell   EP  mit 12 Kernen a 1900 MHz immer 360 Tage  laufen zu lassen?


Kommt drauf an wieviel "Ausbeute" du für jedes Watt haben willst, weil CPU-Falten aktuell nicht gerade gut "honoriert" wird.

Sowas einzuschätzen liegt mir nicht wirklich (12 Kerne + HT mit 1,9GHz) > 60-80kPPD vielleicht. 

Vielleicht hilft dir ja ein Vergleichswert von meinem Faltserver:
2X E5-2687W ES = 16 Kerne + HT bei 3,24GHz
28 Threads (4 für die GPUs) ergeben ~160kPPD
Mehrverbrauch bewegt sich um die 150W rum.



KillercornyX schrieb:


> Ich denk mal ein eigener Account ist immer besser. Und dann halt das Team dazu mit angeben.
> Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe gibt's ab 10 absolvierten WUs dann die Bonuspunkte fürs Team...


Bonuspunkte zählen für einen selber wie auch für das Team:

Beispiel:
1 WU 50 Basispunkte + 450 Bonus = 500Punkte > 500 Punkte für einen selber + 500 Punkte für das Team

Hinzukommt das Falter und Teamlisten sind unbhänig voneinander und so WU's doppelt gezählt werden.

Beispiel:
Falter faltet mit GPU für Team A und mit CPU für Team B und beendet je eine WU mit 500 Punkten:
Team A > 500Punkte von GPU
Team B > 500Punkte von CPU
Falter selber > 1'000Punkte da für ihn selber beide WU's angerechnet werden.

Hoffe das war so verständlich.


----------



## Holdie (21. August 2016)

@A.Meier-PS3

wie bekommst du so viele Punkte für die CPU? Mein Xeon macht mit 8Threads ca. 25kPPD ? 
Hast du irgendwelche besonderen Einstellungen?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. August 2016)

@Holdie:
Der extreme Unterschied kommt nur rein durch den Bonus zustande. 

Wenn du Beispiele brauchst, nenn mir ein paar Projekte von deiner CPU mit der dazugehörigen TPF und wir vergleichen sie mit dennen meiner Xeons.


----------



## arcDaniel (21. August 2016)

Ich bin da mal ech gespannt wann die AMD Zen mit den 32 Kernen also 64 Threads kommt, wäre sicherlich interessant so eine Falten zu lassen.

Aber das wird dann bestimmt ein extrem teures Server Mainboard voraussetzten und die CPU selbst wird sicherlich auch nicht günstig sein.


----------



## KillercornyX (21. August 2016)

Ihr sprecht immer von PPD. Ich nehm an das sind die Points per Day die oben rechts im FAHControl angezeigt werden...?
Bei mir steht da aktuell 306445, obwohl nur die GPU arbeitet, ist das gut? Gesamt hab ich schon 660034. Hab meinen PC seit 3-4 Tagen laufen gelassen und mein Lappi auf Arbeit faltet auch 24/7 übers Wochenende.
Leider scheints immer noch Probleme mit Jobs für den Prozzi zu geben. Der ist irgendwie auch immer schneller fertig als meine Grafikkarte.
Wie groß kann der Rechenaufwand der WU eigentlich sein? So in Stunden/Tagen ausgedrückt.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. August 2016)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Ich bin da mal ech gespannt wann die AMD Zen mit den 32 Kernen also 64 Threads kommt, wäre sicherlich interessant so eine Falten zu lassen.


Ich bin da leider nicht mehr ganz auf dem Laufendem was Server-CPUs anbelangt > werden die Teile auch ne anständige Taktung haben? 

Die Vergangenheit hat mich schmerzlich gelehrt das ne hohe Kernzahl nicht auch automatisch ne hohe Leistung zur Folge > ohne gewisser Grundtakt (min. 2GHz) sind viel Kerne nahezu nutzlos da F@H auch stark vom Takt profitiert.


----------



## KillercornyX (21. August 2016)

Mein homeserver hat nen Core 2 Duo E6750, wäre der noch zum folden geeignet? 

Tapatalk @ GT-I9505 + CM13 (Android 6.0.1)


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. August 2016)

KillercornyX schrieb:


> Ihr sprecht immer von PPD. Ich nehm an das sind die Points per Day die oben rechts im FAHControl angezeigt werden...?
> Bei mir steht da aktuell 306445, obwohl nur die GPU arbeitet, ist das gut? Gesamt hab ich schon 660034. Hab meinen PC seit 3-4 Tagen laufen gelassen und mein Lappi auf Arbeit faltet auch 24/7 übers Wochenende.
> Leider scheints immer noch Probleme mit Jobs für den Prozzi zu geben. Der ist irgendwie auch immer schneller fertig als meine Grafikkarte.
> Wie groß kann der Rechenaufwand der WU eigentlich sein? So in Stunden/Tagen ausgedrückt.


Genau, PPD = Points per Day 

Rechnenaufwand der einzelnen WU's ist sehr unterschiedlich und variert natürlich nach verwendeter Hardware > meine Titan X Maxwell braucht zwischen 1,5h und 10h für ein Projekt.


Für die Erklärung der Angaben vom FAHControll bereite ich gerade ein Bild vor, dauert aber noch ein paar Minuten.



KillercornyX schrieb:


> Mein homeserver hat nen Core 2 Duo E6750, wäre der noch zum folden geeignet?


Prinzipiell kann man eigentlich mit allem Falten, die Frage ist nur welcher Stromverbrauch für wieviel Leistung > Kurzfassung ja aber wird nicht sehr viel dabei rumkommen.



brooker schrieb:


> Der gute ist mit seiner Familie im wohlverdienten  Urlaub. Ich kann aber nicht sagen wie angekündigt.  Schreibe ihn doch  mal an.


Weisst du wan er zurück ist?

Hab ihm gestern ne PN geschrieben > schauen wir mal ob er sich noch im Verlauf der Woche meldet.
Ich selber hab im Urlaub keine Zeit mich auch noch um Gratsen zu kümmern  > 1. WE findet das von mir/uns organisierte Motorrad-Treffen statt  und nach bin ich im Urlaub und will endlich mal ausspannen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. August 2016)

Anhand meines eigenen FAHControlls versuch ich mal die Angaben zu erklären:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1. Hier siehst du alle eingerichteten Clienten > bei mir ist auf ID 00 die Titan X

2. Die verbaute GTX980

3. Hier steht das aktuell gefaltene Projekt > die Titan X falltet aktuell eine P11705

4. ETA =  zeigt die zu erwartende restliche Faltdauer an > die Titan X braucht  noch rund 45min bis mit dem aktuellen Projekt (P11705) fertig ist.

5. Base Credit = Der Basiskredit ist die Grundpunktezahl die du immer bekommst > wenn du nach dem Timeout/Deadline (siehe Punkt 11) eine WU ablieferst, bekommst du nur noch diese Punkte sprich keinen Bonus mehr

6. Estimated  Credit = Je schneller du eine WU ablieferst desto höher fällt der  Bonusfaktor aus mit dem der Basiskredit multipliziert wird und hier wird  dann die Punkte angegeben die du für dieses Projekt bekommst wenn 
     du  ohne Unterbrüche durchfaltest > bei diesem Projekt sind es 20'645 Basispunkte + 94'586 Bonuspunkte = 115'231 Punkte total.

7. Estimated  PPD = Wenn die Titan X 24h lang nur dieses Projekt falten würde, würde  sie so 672'702 Punkte generieren oder eben unsere PPD

8. Estimate TPF = Die Zeit die zum Berechnen eines % penötigt wird

9. FahCore  = Der Core ist das eigentliche Faltprogramm und von dem gibt es  verschiedene Versionen > Projekte werden von Standfort für einen  bestimmten Core programmiert.

10. Assigned = Zeitpunkt an dem das aktuelle Projekt heruntergeladen wurde.

11. Timeout (Deadline) = Wenn du ein Projekt vor diesem Zeitpunkt fertig gefaltet wieder hochlädst, bekommst du Bonuspunkte > wenn du später einreichst bekommst du nur noch die Basispunkte.

12. Expiration  = Wenn du ein Projekt nach diesem Zeitpunkt einreichst bekommst du gar  keine Punkte mehr > normalerweise löscht FAHControll das Projekt  sogar.

13. Total Estimate Points per Day = Hier wird das Total aller überwachten Clienten angezeigt > bei mir gerade aktuell 1'129'085 PPD (Titan X 672'702PPD + GTX980 456'383PPD)

14. Log = Hier findest du die Log bzw. Fahlog wenn wir hier im Forum mal danach fragen was da drin steht.


Ich hoffe ich habe nichts wichtiges vergessen.


----------



## wolflux (21. August 2016)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> PC Games Hardware - Team Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats
> Linke Seite kannst du unter "Name Search" den Wunschnamen testen ob dieser noch frei ist.
> 
> Wolf würde ich nicht nehmen > Gibt total 22 Stück auch wen nur noch einer aktiv ist und dieser faltet auch noch ausgerechnet für unser Team.
> ...



Vielen Dank, und Wolflux ist tatsächlich besser.
Dein Post 34946 würde sich gut in der Einleitung auf der ersten Seite machen 
Gruss


----------



## KillercornyX (22. August 2016)

Oh, ich hab das erste Mal seit dem Wochenende wieder nen Job für die CPU bekommen, die Admins scheinen wieder da zu sein 
Dabei fällt auf, dass der Job wesentlich weniger Zeit benötig und auch viel weniger Punkte generiert. Heist das, dass CPU-Folden generell weniger bringt, oder ist das zufällig und hängt von der WU ab? 
Ich hab ja schon gelesen, dass manche nur mit GPU folden. Ich kann nicht einschätzen was effektiver ist. Bei mir ist beides recht leistungsfähig (siehe Sysprofile)


----------



## mattinator (22. August 2016)

Falls jemand mit der Prozess-Priorität unter Windows arbeitet, hier eine interessante Übersicht: 5 Tools to Permanently Set Process Priority in Windows • Raymond.CC. Bisher kannte ich nur Process Lasso und SetPriority.exe.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. August 2016)

@KillercornyX:
Generell werden große WUs besser honoriert als Kleine, aber leider gibt es genug Ausnahmen von dieser Regel.

Aktuell ist es leider so das GPU-Falten viel besser honoriert wird als CPU.


----------



## brooker (22. August 2016)

KillercornyX schrieb:


> ... Heist das, dass CPU-Folden generell weniger bringt, oder ist das zufällig und hängt von der WU ab?
> Ich hab ja schon gelesen, dass manche nur mit GPU folden. Ich kann nicht einschätzen was effektiver ist. Bei mir ist beides recht leistungsfähig (siehe Sysprofile)



Moin. Grundsätzlich sehen wir das im Team so, dass jede WU die abgearbeitet wird einem Mehrwert darstellt. Dabei ist es egal ob das eine CPU- oder GPU- oder NaCl-Client-WU ist.
Für Falter die 24/7 falten spielen Stromkosten oftmals eine Rolle und daher werden hauptsächlich GPUs für solche Systeme eingesetzt, da das Watt/PPD-Verhältnis dort am Besten ist. Die CPU-FOLDER stammen noch aus der Vergangenheit. Damals war das Watt/ PPD-Verhältnis gegenüber den CPUs noch deutlich besser. Wir hoffen aber, dass in absehbarer Zeit wieder entsprechende WUs für CPUs kommen.


----------



## wolflux (22. August 2016)

Für eine 980ti 1430 MHz brauche ich um die 240-250 Watt und mein 5930k unter 80 Watt bei 3.7 GHz, sagen wir um die 350 Watt (+Board) sind kein Problem. Die CPU hat auch immer etwas zu tun.
Ganz günstig sind im Moment die älteren Titan Karten mit 2880 Cuda Cores.
Was mir aufgefallen ist, es scheint keinen grossen Unterschied zu machen, ob ich bei der 980Ti 1300 oder 1500 MHz einstelle! Hier könnte man bei 1250 MHz um die 200 Watt hinbekommen.
Ich hatte an 3 Tagen 20 Wu aber ich lasse mich registrieren für das PCGH - Falt-Team und  für mich 
Macht Spass


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. August 2016)

@wolflux:
Rennt deine 980Ti möglicherweise bei 1500MHz ins Powerlimit?

200MHz und kaum Unterschied in den PPD kann nicht sein:
Ich kenne WU's da machen bei meiner Titan X ein einzelnes MHz gleich 3'000PPD aus und deine 980Ti unterscheidet sich nur relativ geringfügig von meiner Titan X.

Welche WUs sind beim Vergleich gefaltet worden? > Bei den WUs gibt es Himmelweite Unterschiede bei den PPD.


----------



## wolflux (22. August 2016)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @wolflux:
> Rennt deine 980Ti möglicherweise bei 1500MHz ins Powerlimit?
> 
> 200MHz und kaum Unterschied in den PPD kann nicht sein:
> ...



Ich habe das Bios umgeschrieben, kein Turbo und kein Powerlimit, Stock 1430 MHz zum falten.
Bei 1500 ist  gegenüber 1430 MHz  ein kleiner Vorteil aber wie ich finde, den Watt entsprechend nicht soo günstig. Es könnte auch an der CPU liegen die immer mitfaltet.

Die einzelnen Werte habe ich nicht wirklich andauernd verglichen, versucht ja aber bisher aus Zeitmangel ,Wochenende arbeiten, nicht eingegrenzt.  Jetzt interessiert es mich schon warum washalb .....
Oh, das die Unterschiede so gross sein sollen, ausser CPU und Grafikkarte, ist mir noch nicht aufgefallen, wenn ich ehrlich bin und das ich ausser am Anfang nartürlich, um die 570000 Point per Day habe.

mein einziger Screenshot. (GPU)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich weiß CPU hatte hier nur 11 Threads u jetzt 12
  Wenn die CPU mitfaltet könnte das Ergebnis des 
 Grakafalten negativ verändern?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. August 2016)

12 Threads bremsen die 980Ti aus > auf 10 umstellen weil sonst die 980Ti immer wieder auf benötigte Daten von der CPU warten muss.


----------



## wolflux (22. August 2016)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> 12 Threads bremsen die 980Ti aus > auf 10 umstellen weil sonst die 980Ti immer wieder auf benötigte Daten von der CPU warten muss.



Aha, na siehste, nicht verzagen Profis fragen.
Da denkste die Hardware hat genug von allem aber ne es limitiert doch wieder etwas.

Ist halt keine Spielekonfig.


Danke dir


----------



## JayTea (22. August 2016)

KillercornyX schrieb:


> Frage in die Runde: ist das normal dass z.B. die CPU einige Versuche benötigt ehe der Job nen neuen Fall zum Downloaden bekommt? Irgendwie klappt der Download trotz freier Leitung eher selten....
> Meine CPU wartet immer ewig bis es mal was neues zum berechnen gibt und das ist dan schon verschwendete Laufzeit.



Hey, das liegt daran, dass du für den CPU-Slot eine Primzahl (7 Threads) eingestellt hast. Siehe hier nach für weitere Informationen.


----------



## KillercornyX (22. August 2016)

JayTea schrieb:


> Hey, das liegt daran, dass du für den CPU-Slot eine Primzahl (7 Threads) eingestellt hast. Siehe hier nach für weitere Informationen.



Was zur .... Ich habs auf 6 gestellt und prompt fängt die CPU an zu folden. Was ist denn das fürn Bug? Aber vielen Dank für den Hinweis!


----------



## JayTea (22. August 2016)

Gerne! 

Wie ich im offiziellen Forum gelesen hatte liegts an Stanford selbst; kannst du also nichts machen. 
Außer das was du jetzt gemacht hast, nämlich auf 6 Threads runtergehen.


----------



## Holdie (22. August 2016)

Was halt Ihr denn von so einer Liste? Könnten wir auch machen, dann würden wahrscheinlich die Fragen bzgl. der Punkte aufhören und man könnte so schnell und übersichtlich vergleichen, mit welcher Ausbeute einzelne GPU´s falten?

GPU Folding Projects - Performance


----------



## JayTea (22. August 2016)

Finde ich zur Orientierung (für Neulinge erstrecht) ganz prima. Ich frage mich bloß wie das funktioniert? Muss/müssen einer/mehrere das manuell per Hand eintragen oder geht das auch automatisch? Unten drunter steht zumindest, dass es alle 5 Minuten aktualisiert wird.


----------



## Holdie (22. August 2016)

mmh keine Ahnung, aber das scheint wirklich irgendwie automatisch zu funktionieren.

Hier mal der Thread dazu GPU Projects PPD Database


----------



## alexk94 (22. August 2016)

Die Tabelle ist gut. Mal sehen was ne rx 460 leistet. Ich brauche jetzt nur noch eine Low Profile Version und dann kann ich endlich meinen Mini-Falter/Backup-Server mit Linux in die Tat umsetzen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. August 2016)

Gestern Abend haben wir ne VMware für meinen Passkey-Aktivierungsdienst eingerichtet:
Läuft mit einer kleinen Einschränkung > in der Free-Version unterstützt VMware nur eine CPU sprich statt der angepeilt 28 Threads sind es halt "nur" 16 (~1,5h/WU statt 50min).

Sicher könnte man jetzt noch ne zweite virtuelle Maschine laufen lassen, aber ich lass es so weil es jetzt schon das GPU-Falten ordentlich ausbremst (bis zu 300kPPD weniger).


----------



## KillercornyX (23. August 2016)

Was ist mit Virtual Box? Das ist frei. 

Tapatalk @ GT-I9505 + CM13 (Android 6.0.1)


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. August 2016)

Da musst du meinen Linux-Engel fragen.


----------



## KillercornyX (23. August 2016)

Virtual Box gibt's auch für Windows. Kannst du ja mal testen ob das mit mehreren CPUs klar kommt. 

Tapatalk @ GT-I9505 + CM13 (Android 6.0.1)


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. August 2016)

Windows nutzt mir nichts > ich falte unter Linux


----------



## Holdie (23. August 2016)

@Bumblebee Sag mal, wie machst du eigentlich die 10 Millionen PPD??


----------



## mattinator (23. August 2016)

KillercornyX schrieb:


> Was ist mit Virtual Box? Das ist frei.


Der  VMware Workstation 12 Player auch, die bezahlten Varianten unterscheiden sich nicht bzgl. der Dimensionierung der virtuellen Maschine. Nach bisherigen Erfahrungen ist die Performance von Virtual Box nach wie vor hinter der VMware Workstation zurück.


----------



## KillercornyX (23. August 2016)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Windows nutzt mir nichts > ich falte unter Linux


Ich schrieb AUCH für Windows. 😉
Soll heißen, dass es das für Linux und Windows gibt... Lade einfach mal runter und probier aus, ist ja kostenlos. 

Tapatalk @ GT-I9505 + CM13 (Android 6.0.1)


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. August 2016)

@KillercornyX:
Siehe Antwort direkt über deinem von mattinator.


----------



## Bumblebee (23. August 2016)

Holdie schrieb:


> @Bumblebee Sag mal, wie machst du eigentlich die 10 Millionen PPD??



Mit vielen Grafikkarten  und viel Stromverbrauch 
Aber von Zeit zu Zeit tausche ich jetzt von vorher auf 1060/1070; also *MEHR* PPD bei *WENIGER* Stromverbrauch


----------



## the_leon (23. August 2016)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Mit vielen Grafikkarten  und viel Stromverbrauch
> Aber von Zeit zu Zeit tausche ich jetzt von vorher auf 1060/1070; also *MEHR* PPD bei *WENIGER* Stromverbrauch



Nicht austauschen, dazustecken


----------



## Holdie (23. August 2016)

@Bumblebee  und wie sehen deine Systeme da im Detail genau aus? Also welche Hardware kommt hier alles zum Einsatz?


----------



## Thosch (23. August 2016)

Hoffe du hast Zeit ... kommt vllt. gleich ein längerer "Roman" an HW-Aufzählungen ...  ...  ...  ...


----------



## Holdie (23. August 2016)

Ich habe Urlaub Ich habe Zeit, sehr viel Zeit


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. August 2016)

Holdie schrieb:


> Ich habe Urlaub Ich habe Zeit, sehr viel Zeit


Ich brauch jemanden mit viel Zeit.


----------



## Holdie (23. August 2016)

Du weisst ja, Zeit ist kostbar aber Verhandelbar


----------



## Bumblebee (23. August 2016)

Ich poste die Liste .... später ... wenn ich Zeit habe


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. August 2016)

Holdie schrieb:


> Du weisst ja, Zeit ist kostbar aber Verhandelbar


Ab Freitag bin ich im Urlaub (7-10 Tage, wetterabhänig da mit dem Motorrad unterwegs) und brauche ne Ferienvertretung fürs Gratsen falls sich bis dahin nonamez78 nicht gemeldet hat.


----------



## Zocker85 (23. August 2016)

the_leon schrieb:


> Nicht austauschen, dazustecken



warum nicht gegen 1080? Wird diese nicht noch effizienter sein?


----------



## Thosch (24. August 2016)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ich poste die Liste .... später ... wenn ich Zeit habe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Nur das Wichtigste bitte und nicht länger wie 3 Seiten ...  ...  ...


----------



## Holdie (24. August 2016)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ab Freitag bin ich im Urlaub (7-10 Tage, wetterabhänig da mit dem Motorrad unterwegs) und brauche ne Ferienvertretung fürs Gratsen falls sich bis dahin nonamez78 nicht gemeldet hat.



Können wir machen, kannst du mir dann noch erklären, wie das mit Smiley und den Namen funktioniert?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. August 2016)

Holdie schrieb:


> Können wir machen, kannst du mir dann noch erklären, wie das mit Smiley und den Namen funktioniert?


Kann ich heute Abend machen (mit dem Handy ist es mir zu umständlich).


----------



## Bumblebee (24. August 2016)

Zocker85 schrieb:


> warum nicht gegen 1080? Wird diese nicht noch effizienter sein?



Nope, ich zeig es dir gleich....

Einerseits:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du siehst hier gut, dass du wenig mehr (PPD) bekommst für wesentlich mehr (Geld)

Andererseits:

Basierend auf einem *Spieleansatz* (2560x1440) habe ich es mal durchgerechnet...

Das ca. Resultat war/ist:
Bei der GTX 1080 kostet jedes Frame CHF 10.00
Bei der GTX 1070 kostet jedes Frame CHF 08.00
Bei der GTX 1060 kostet jedes Frame CHF 07.50


----------



## Holdie (24. August 2016)

@Bumblebee ich warte noch auf deine Systemzusammenstellung im Detail

Was machst du eigentlich mit dann mit deiner alten Hardware wenn diese ausgetauscht wird?


----------



## alexk94 (24. August 2016)

Das würde mich auch interessieren, was mit der alten Hardware passiert. Wird die dann verkauft?


----------



## JayTea (24. August 2016)

Und mich interessieren viel mehr die laufenden Kosten, also der Stromverbrauch!
Neue Hardware anschaffen ist das Eine (einmalige Investition) aber die Stromkosten hast du ja fortlaufend?! Ist der Strompreis in der Schweiz so viel günstiger (was ich nicht annehme) oder hast du dein Anwesen mit einem Haufen an PV-Modulen zugepflastert?!


----------



## Bumblebee (24. August 2016)

Holdie schrieb:


> @Bumblebee ich warte noch auf deine Systemzusammenstellung im Detail
> 
> Was machst du eigentlich mit dann mit deiner alten Hardware wenn diese ausgetauscht wird?



und



alexk94 schrieb:


> Das würde mich auch interessieren, was mit der alten Hardware passiert. Wird die dann verkauft?



@Zusammenstellung:
Ich bin Schweizer; also gibt es das preussisch exakt =>wenn ich soweit bin <=

@alte HW
Ja, üblicherweise wird die - wenn möglich - verkauft


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. August 2016)

Holdie schrieb:


> Können wir machen, kannst du mir dann noch erklären, wie das mit Smiley und den Namen funktioniert?


Woher weiss ich dass es einen neuen Milestone gibt?:

PC Games Hardware - Team Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spalte "New 7 days":
Änderung können sich nur in den Milestones mit "+/Zahl/Grüner Pfeil" haben und diese kontrolliere ich dann > Rest ist nur noch Kontrolle der einzelnen User in Kombination mit einem relativ guten Gedächnis wer letztens einen Milestone hatte.


Smileys:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier ist meine aktuelle "rockt!-Smiley"-Sammlung.

Bei neuen Milestoners nehme ich einen der drei leeren Smileys (Normal, Breit, extra Breit) und füge via Bildbearbeitungsprogramm (ich verwende das kostenlose Paint.Net) den entsprechenden Text ein.


Ich hoffe ist so verständlich.


----------



## Holdie (24. August 2016)

Alles klar, kein Problem. Kannst beruhigt in den Urlaub gehen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. August 2016)

Danke 

Bis Morgen Abend bin ich sicher noch da, eventuell auch noch Freitag Mittag (kommt drauf an wann die ersten Teilnehmer des von mir/uns organisierten Motorrad-Treffen auftauchen ).


----------



## brooker (24. August 2016)

@Biker Alex  ich wünsche Dir einen tollen und erholsamen Urlaub!


----------



## Kashura (25. August 2016)

ich lebe übrigens noch falls sich irgendjemand gewundert hat xD nur nicht so viel Zeit im Moment  Aber gefaltet wird!


----------



## brooker (25. August 2016)

... Verstärkung ... immer gern gesehen!


----------



## brooker (25. August 2016)

... btw... 





JakPol schrieb:


> FYI:
> WATERCOOL machen gerade eine Abstimmung, welches 1080 Custom PCB Layout unterstützt werden soll. Wer also eine entsprechende Karte besitzt und gerne einen WATERCOOL Kühler dafür hätte: Hier entlang!


----------



## binär-11110110111 (25. August 2016)

New FAH software client: V7.4.15 in open beta testing  		 		August 23, 2016  by Vijay Pande ·  
		 			I am happy to announce we have a new client  ready for beta testing. This client makes some important improvements  over the v7.4.4 release. In addition to a number of bug fixes, this  release adds better support for matching the number of CPUs available on  a system to the number of CPUs projects can actually handle. This will  get some Folding@home clients, which are currently not getting work,  folding again.
 We also have added our first 64-bit release for Windows. Due to the  number of Windows clients, we have prioritized the Windows beta test,  but the OSX release should be available for testing soon. Finally, we  have made improvements to GPU detection but more works remains. We hope  to solve the current problems with multi-GPU detection during this  open-beta test.

 Our internal testing team has worked extensively testing this new  release. We believe it is in good shape but it is essential that we  testing the code on a broader variety of machines. If you do run in to  problems with this beta software please post a message at foldingforum.org  with your OS version, the client package you installed, what you  expected to happen and what actually happen. Posting log files is also  very helpful.

 As always, we greatly appreciate the efforts of those who help us  test our software. Correctly functioning and efficient software is a  huge part of making Folding@home successful and ultimately finding cures  for diseases. We look forward to hearing from you in the forums!
 More details can be found in the forum: FAHClient V7.4.15 (Open-Beta)

[url]http://folding.stanford.edu/home/blog
[/URL]


----------



## Holdie (25. August 2016)

Habe leider kein Zugriff auf das FAH Forum. 

Zusammenfassend, welche Neuerungen gibt es?


----------



## binär-11110110111 (25. August 2016)

Holdie schrieb:


> Habe leider kein Zugriff auf das FAH Forum. Stimmt, ich auch nicht.
> 
> Zusammenfassend, welche Neuerungen gibt es?



Also: Es soll Verbesserungen im Bereich der Anzahl der CPUs auf einem System sowie die Anzahl der CPUs Projekte, da fah-member vermehrt keine CPU-WUs für Mehrkern-Systeme erhalten haben. Zudem wurden Bugs behoben und die Erkennung von (Multi)GPU-Systemen verbessert. Auch wurde die erste 64-Bit-Version für Windows hinzugefügt - so der grobe Tenor.


----------



## arcDaniel (25. August 2016)

Habe den neuen Client schon installiert. Um eine Meinung zu schreiben ist es noch deutlich zu früh, allerdings bin ich schon mal froh, dass es einen 64bit Windows Version gibt.


----------



## Zocker85 (25. August 2016)

und welchen Vorteiel kann man von der 64bit Version erwarte`n?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. August 2016)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> 1. Oben in unserem F@H-Thema ein Thread mit dem Namen "Passkey-Aktivierungsdienst" anpinnen lassen.
> 2. Der Neuling drägt dort seinen Faltaccount mit Passkey ein (mit den  Daten kann man ja ausser falten eh nichts anstellen und von daher sollte  es kein Problem sein diese zu veröffentlichen) > wer das nicht will  kann es mir ja via PN zuschicken.
> 3. Ich lasse von den 32 Threads meiner Xeons 16 SMP falten und aktiviere dem Neuling so innerhalb kurzer Zeit den Passkey.





brooker schrieb:


> @Alex: hört sich praktikable an. :daumen :
> @Bb: wie denkst du drüber? Könnten wir diesen Service so anbieten? Würde  diese Leistung im HowTo mit aufnehmen und anpreisen.





Bumblebee schrieb:


> An sich eine gute Idee
> 
> Ich sehe kein Problem darin die Client-Daten mit Passkey zu veröffentlichen
> @Meier, ja, du hast recht, ein "*SO*" Ungeduldiger wird möglicherweise kein Langzeitfalter
> ...





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Mit meiner Idee will ich in erster Linie Falter mit "schwächerer" Hardware ansprechen, da es bei ihnen relativ lange dauert bis die 10 WUs voll sind.
> 
> Ich würde aber den Service erst ab dem 6.September anbieten.


Dann überlegt euch mal was bis ich wieder zurück bin. 

Ps.:
Mein eigenes Zitat mit den 28 Threads hab ich auf 16 geändert.


----------



## mattinator (25. August 2016)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Dann überlegt euch mal was bis ich wieder zurück bin.


Schönen Urlaub und vor allem Erholung.


----------



## Holdie (25. August 2016)

Schönen Urlaub


----------



## arcDaniel (26. August 2016)

Zocker85 schrieb:


> und welchen Vorteiel kann man von der 64bit Version erwarte`n?



Im Fall von einem solch kleinen Client, welcher den Ram nur sehr wenig belastet, gibt es keinen wirklichen Vorteil. 
Allerdings nutzt Windows x64 eine Art emulation um 32bit Programme auszuführen, auch wenn dies sehr gut funktioniert (es gibt nur extrem selten Probleme, dass man diese getrost ignorieren kann), so gefällt es mir persönlich aber wenn ich so wenig wie möglich 32bit Applikationen nutzen muss.

Irgendwann sollte die Migration von 32bit auf 64bit doch abgeschlossen werden. (Wie lange dauerte es von 16bit auf 32bit?)

Running 32-bit Applications (Windows)


----------



## KillercornyX (26. August 2016)

Puh, bei dem Wetter gönne ich meinen Falter ne pause. Dachgeschoss Wohnung plus PC Heizung muss nicht sein... 

Tapatalk @ GT-I9505 + CM13 (Android 6.0.1)


----------



## arcDaniel (26. August 2016)

Jaja, da lohnt schon so ne Wasserkühlung  trotz extremen Temperaturen und einer CPU WU, neben der GPU (einfach um die Maxtemp zu sehen), wurde die CPU max 62°C und die GPU 49°C warm bei fast lautlosem Betrieb.
Durch den neu installierten Velux Hitzschutz (was mich richtig erstaunt hat wie gut dieser aber funktioniert), ist dabei sogar noch die Zimmertemperatur in Ordnung


----------



## KillercornyX (26. August 2016)

Ich hab 7 Dachfenster in meiner Mietwohnung, das würde ein teurer Spaß... Mir müssen die normalen Lamellen Rollos reichen. 
Trotzdem : draußen 32 und drin 23°C 
Bloß gut, dass die nacht kühl war..

Tapatalk @ GT-I9505 + CM13 (Android 6.0.1)


----------



## JayTea (26. August 2016)

Ich habe weniger das Problem das die Hardware zu warm wird, als vielmehr das Problem, dasss das Wasser zu warm wird und ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob die Pumpe das auf die Dauer so pralle findet. Für die Schläuche ist es nebenher auch nicht sonderlich gut, weil ja der Weichmacher bei höheren Temps schneller rausgeht und sie altern lässt.


----------



## FlyingPC (26. August 2016)

Ich bin jetzt seit einiger Zeit auf Linux Mint 17.3 + Windows im Dualboot umgestiegen.
Leider funktioniert der NACL-Client in Google Chrome leider unter Linux nicht, unter Windows läuft dieser einwandfrei.
Hat jemand vielleicht einen Lösungsvorschlag???

Grüße
FlyingPC


----------



## arcDaniel (26. August 2016)

JayTea schrieb:


> Ich habe weniger das Problem das die Hardware zu warm wird, als vielmehr das Problem, dasss das Wasser zu warm wird und ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob die Pumpe das auf die Dauer so pralle findet. Für die Schläuche ist es nebenher auch nicht sonderlich gut, weil ja der Weichmacher bei höheren Temps schneller rausgeht und sie altern lässt.



Da mache ich mir eher weniger Sorgen, bei mir sind es EPDM Sclläuche und die sollen etwas mehr vertragen. Zudem habe ich bei nur GPU-Falten 44-46°C und das Wasser kann nicht wärmer sein. Solche Temperaturen denke ich aber, dass eine Wakü verkraften muss. Oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## Bumblebee (26. August 2016)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Zudem habe ich bei nur GPU-Falten 44-46°C und das Wasser kann nicht wärmer sein. Solche Temperaturen denke ich aber, dass eine Wakü verkraften muss. Oder irre ich mich da?



... das muss sie abkönnen


----------



## JayTea (26. August 2016)

Geschätzt wird mein Wasser 40-45°C warm; bei PUR-Schläuchen.
Die Pumpe (Eheim 1046) wurde vom Hersteller "nur" bis 35°C getestet und freigegeben, weil sie -erstrecht als 230V-Version- aus dem Aquaristikbereich stammt und bei den dortigen Einsatzbereichen ohnehin nie höhere Temperaturen auftreten.

Blöderweise habe ich beim Verschlauchen nicht ganz nachgedacht und deshalb sitzt meine Pumpe hinter den Komponenten und vor dem Radiator. Nach dem Radiator wäre sinnvoller gwesen und sie würde ein paar K kühleres Wasser befördern.


----------



## mattinator (26. August 2016)

JayTea schrieb:


> aus dem Aquaristikbereich stammt und bei den dortigen Einsatzbereichen ohnehin nie höhere Temperaturen auftreten.


Kommt darauf an. Zumindest nicht absichtlich, ansonsten schwimmen die Fischlein mit dem Bauch nach oben.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (26. August 2016)

KillercornyX schrieb:


> Puh, bei dem Wetter gönne ich meinen Falter ne pause. Dachgeschoss Wohnung plus PC Heizung muss nicht sein...
> 
> Tapatalk @ GT-I9505 + CM13 (Android 6.0.1)



Das passt zwar hier nicht rein, aber was die Dachfenster betrifft ...

Kauf dir ein paar Rettungsdecken und klebe sie mit doppelseitigem Klebeband und der siblernen Seite nach oben in dein Fenster .. Das wirkt wunder kannste glauben ...
Wir wohnen selber unterm Dach und im Vergleich zu vorigen Jahr hat das ca 10 °C ausgemacht ...

Voriges Jahr hatte meine Freundin bis zu 38°C in der Wohnung und seit dem die Rettungsdecken in den Fenstern hängen, sind es maximal 28°C ..

Das hilft wunder 

Nur mal so am Rande erwähnt


----------



## Mr.Knister (26. August 2016)

FlyingPC schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt seit einiger Zeit auf Linux Mint 17.3 + Windows im Dualboot umgestiegen.
> Leider funktioniert der NACL-Client in Google Chrome leider unter Linux nicht, unter Windows läuft dieser einwandfrei.
> Hat jemand vielleicht einen Lösungsvorschlag???
> 
> ...




Versuch mal, den Client über den Chrome Web Store zu "installieren". Das hat damals bei mir unter Manjaro geholfen.

Gruß
Knister

EDIT:
Wenn's klappt, sollten wir das ins How-To übernehmen. Ich dachte, es stünde schon drin.


----------



## FlyingPC (27. August 2016)

Mr.Knister schrieb:


> Versuch mal, den Client über den Chrome Web Store zu "installieren". Das hat damals bei mir unter Manjaro geholfen.
> 
> Gruß
> Knister
> ...


Funktioniert!

@brooker: Bitte übernimm die Lösung ins How-To.


----------



## alexk94 (27. August 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

hier ist mein Mini-Falter mit Linux:
Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von

Die Grafikkarte ist ein Platzhalter, da es zurzeit noch keine Singleslot von der rx 460 oder einer anderen aktuellen Karte gibt. Die unterschiedlich großen Festplatten kommen daher, da dieser auch als Backup-Server gedacht ist. 
-große Festplatte: ich + mein Bruder
-kleine  Festplatte: Eltern

Wegen der Kühlung der CPU habe ich eine Frage. In diesen Video( ab 18:48 schauen), könne es meiner Meinung nach  zu Problemen mit der Kühlung kommen, da die CPU passiv gekühlt wird. Würde da ein zusätzlicher Lüfter helfen oder reicht der eine?
Intel DH77DF + Antec ISK 310-150 = 34W@idle - YouTube

Alex


----------



## Holdie (27. August 2016)

Sagt mal ist es bei euch auch so, dass die GPU nur zu 90% Ausgelastet wird?Ich beobachte das schon seit einiger Zeit und es ist bei allen WU´s der Fall.


----------



## JayTea (27. August 2016)

Holdie schrieb:


> Sagt mal ist es bei euch auch so, dass die GPU nur zu 90% Ausgelastet wird?Ich beobachte das schon seit einiger Zeit und es ist bei allen WU´s der Fall.



Klingt in der Tat ein bisschen wenig. Bei mir sinds Minimum 95% und maximal 100%; schwankend je nach WU...

Bei der Hitze eher wenig los hier! 
*A.Meier-PS3 *mit der Möff im Urlaub.
*brooker *am Pampern.
*Killercorny *ist (beim Falten) schon überhitzt.
*binär-111101*... in der Südsee.
*Bumble *hat wohlmöglich viel zu tun um die ganzen Temps im Blick zu halten.
 ...?!?!...  
Naja, schwitzen tun wir wohl alle! 

Hier in Bonn ziehen grade einige Wolken durch und ich habe auch schon ein tieferes Grummeln vernommen...!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. August 2016)

Holdie schrieb:


> Sagt mal ist es bei euch auch so, dass die GPU nur zu 90% Ausgelastet wird?I


Meine GTX 970 war immer zwischen 92 und 100%, die GTX 980TI bekomme ich bisher nicht über 90%.
Zum Teil dann auch nur mit unter 10% CPU-Auslastung (auf alle vier Kerne bezogen), darum wäre mein
erster Gedanke, zwei Kerne zuzuweisen vermutlich nicht die Lösung.

 Ich ahne eher, es ist der aktuelle Treiber. Ich nutze aktuell 372.54 vom 15.08.2016



JayTea schrieb:


> Bei der Hitze eher wenig los hier!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Es macht aber auch keinen Spaß bei 28°C in der Wohnung noch 500W und 300W Rechner laufen zu lassen.
Meine faltemn aktuell nur des Nachts.


----------



## JayTea (27. August 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es macht aber auch keinen Spaß bei 28°C in der Wohnung noch 500W und 300W Rechner laufen zu lassen.
> Meine faltemn aktuell nur des Nachts.



Absolut verständlich.
Bei mir im Erdgeschoss sind es auch immerhin 26°C und mein Rechner verbrutschelt aktuell gut 200W; das langt mir ebenfalls vollkommen!!


----------



## GatoTiger (27. August 2016)

Bei dem wetter geht man baden und schaut schönen mädels aufen po wärend der rechner malocht  

Ihr braucht nur ein schlauch um die abluft des pcs direkt nach draussen zu bevördern, so kann man auch tagsüber falten 


gibt es eigentlich einen Leistungs index wieviel ppd eine karte schafft, sowie ein ppd pro watt verbrauch?

würde gerne mal wissen wo meine gtx 970 sowie 1070 beim falten sich so schlagen, sowie 1. welche die stärkste falt gpu ist und 2. welche pro watt verbrauch am meisten leistet


----------



## alexk94 (27. August 2016)

Hier. Da sieht man auch, was ne gpu bei verschiedenen Projekten u. Cores leistet.

GPU Folding Projects - Performance


----------



## brooker (27. August 2016)

... bei der schlechten Auslastung tippe ich auch auf den Treiber. Testet bitte den aus dem HowTo. 

Bei dem 3258 könnte das aber auch die fehlende Rechenleistung sein. Bitte teste mal in dem du die Cpu mal von 4.5 GHz runtertaktest.


----------



## Holdie (27. August 2016)

Ich probiere mal den 353.62 WHQL vielleicht hilft es.
CPU läuft schon seit einiger Zeit auf 4,4GHz. 

Mal sehen ob es dann besser läuft.


----------



## Holdie (28. August 2016)

So habe den Treiber mal installiert und aktuell eine 0x21 am laufen. Hierbei beträgt die Auslastung der Gpu ca. 93-95%.
Noch jemand ne Idee, woran das liegen könnte?


----------



## brooker (28. August 2016)

... welche Nummer hat die WU?  Wieviel Prozent sind abgearbeitet? Ist das ein HDD System oder läuft es auf einer SSD?


----------



## Holdie (28. August 2016)

WU ist 0x21, Projekt 11407 (0, 6, 234)
 derzeit 42% abgearbeitet
System läuft auf SSD


----------



## brooker (28. August 2016)

... bei mir läuft gerade eine 0x21 11403 mit 95-99% GPU-Auslastung. Würde das daher als ok ansehen.


----------



## wait (28. August 2016)

ich habe Gestern meine 1080 eingebaut. 

0x21 11407 mit 93-95% Auslastung.


----------



## Holdie (28. August 2016)

mmh dann scheint es zu passen, aber was ist hier dann der limitierende Faktor?


----------



## brooker (28. August 2016)

... k.A. und leider gerade keine Zeit Es auszuprobieren


----------



## arcDaniel (28. August 2016)

Ich hätte mal wieder eine Off-Topic frage, welche aber dem Topic nützlich ist 

Bei meinem nächsten PC-Umbau (was allerdings durchaus noch ein paar Monate dauern kann, ich jetzt aber schon in der Planung bin) soll ein weiterer Radiator für meine Wakü in die Front wandern. Die Frage ist 120 oder 140mm? 

Mehr Radi Fläche ist ja immer gut aber auch die Lüfter müssen gut sein und mit ist z.b. aufgefallen, dass 120mm Lüfter einen deutlich besseren statischen Druck haben als 140mm Lüfter. Zudem sind bei gleicher Drehzahl die 120mm Lüfter leiser.

Ich frage mich, ob ich überhaupt etwas von der etwas grösseren Radi-Fläche eines 140mm Modells habe, wenn ich keinen passenden Lüfter habe, welcher mit genug Druck die Luft durch die Lamellen blasen kann.


----------



## mattinator (28. August 2016)

Holdie schrieb:


> mmh dann scheint es zu passen, aber was ist hier dann der limitierende Faktor?


Stimmen die Daten aus Deiner Signatur, DD3-1600 und -1333 gemixt ? In welchen Slot steckt die Grafik-Karte, wie viele Lanes ?


----------



## Holdie (28. August 2016)

Ja der RAM läuft aber auf 1600MHz. GPU ist natürlich voll angebunden.


----------



## mattinator (28. August 2016)

@Holdie
Hattet Ihr das Powerlimit schon geprüft ?


----------



## Holdie (28. August 2016)

Aber selbstverständlich, ich habe immer parallel den Hardware Monitor vom PrecisionX am laufen.
Und hier waren auch keine Limits zu erkennen.


----------



## mattinator (28. August 2016)

Wie ist die Folding Core Priority im  FAHControl eingestellt ? Hast Du mal die Priorität im Taskmanager hochgesetzt ?


----------



## Holdie (28. August 2016)

Ja auch das hatte ich probiert. Hat aber gar keinen Effekt gehabt.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (28. August 2016)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Ich hätte mal wieder eine Off-Topic frage, welche aber dem Topic nützlich ist
> 
> Bei meinem nächsten PC-Umbau (was allerdings durchaus noch ein paar Monate dauern kann, ich jetzt aber schon in der Planung bin) soll ein weiterer Radiator für meine Wakü in die Front wandern. Die Frage ist 120 oder 140mm?
> 
> ...



Deine Frage hast Du Dir schon selbst beantwortet !


----------



## mattinator (28. August 2016)

Holdie schrieb:


> Ja auch das hatte ich probiert. Hat aber gar keinen Effekt gehabt.


Habe ähnliche Hardware wie Du. Bis gestern den i7-3770k@4.4GHz noch mit einer GTX970, seitdem die GTX970 gegen eine GTX1070 getauscht. Bei mir (allerdings unter Linux)  läuft die GPU nahezu durchgängig bei ca. 100%. Also technisch sollte die CPU nicht limitieren. Unter Linux lassen sich Flaschenhälse auch leichter lokalisieren. Vllt. findest Du mit dem Prozess Explorer unter den Details des Folding-Core-Threads noch einen Anhaltspunkt.


----------



## Holdie (28. August 2016)

Ja das kann ich noch probieren mit dem Process Explorer, daran hatte ich jetzt nicht mehr gedacht.


----------



## brooker (28. August 2016)

@Matti: was passiert mit der 970er?


----------



## mattinator (28. August 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> @Matti: was passiert mit der 970er?


Macht vllt. mal 'nen Test im Firmen-PC, geht dann ich den Rechner von unserem Großen.


----------



## Holdie (28. August 2016)

Also der ProcessExplorer war auch nicht gerade aufschlussreich. Der FAHClient etc. war alles auf HIGH Priority und die Auslastung war wieder nur zwischen 90 und 93%.


----------



## Bumblebee (29. August 2016)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ich poste die Liste .... später ... wenn ich Zeit habe



und ...



Thosch schrieb:


> Nur das Wichtigste bitte und nicht länger wie 3 Seiten ...  ...  ...



und



Holdie schrieb:


> @Bumblebee ich warte noch auf deine Systemzusammenstellung im Detail



Nachdem ich ein schlechter Politiker wäre (ich verspreche wenig und halte alles)....
... hier nun also die gewünschte Auflistung meiner GraKa's

*[SIDENOTE] Da ich verschiedentlich auf meine Austausch-/Wechsel-Pläne angesprochen wurde habe ich das gleich integriert [/SIDENOTE]*

2 x *AMD* R9 290 (X) <== Austausch in den nächsten 3 Monaten geplant
4 x *AMD* R9 390 (X) <== Austausch im 2017 geplant

 ..2 x *N_VIDIA *GTX 770 <== Austausch demnächst
. 4 x *N_VIDIA *GTX 960 <== Austausch in den nächsten 3 Monaten geplant
17 x *N_VIDIA *GTX 970 <== Austausch Ende 2017 angedacht
 ..1 x *N_VIDIA *GTX 980 <== Austausch in den nächsten 3 Monaten geplant
 ..4 x *N_VIDIA *GTX 980 Ti <== Austausch Ende 2017 angedacht
 ..3 x *N_VIDIA *GTX 1060 <== Austausch Ende 2018 angedacht
 ..1 x *N_VIDIA *GTX 1070 <== Austausch Ende 2018 angedacht


----------



## alexk94 (29. August 2016)

Wow, das sind ja viele. Da müssten ja die Stromkosten den Großteil des Gehalt/Lohn auffressen.


----------



## JayTea (29. August 2016)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Bei meinem nächsten PC-Umbau (was allerdings durchaus noch ein paar  Monate dauern kann, ich jetzt aber schon in der Planung bin) soll ein  weiterer Radiator für meine Wakü in die Front wandern. Die Frage ist 120  oder 140mm?
> 
> Mehr Radi Fläche ist ja immer gut aber auch die Lüfter müssen gut sein  und mit ist z.b. aufgefallen, dass 120mm Lüfter einen deutlich besseren  statischen Druck haben als 140mm Lüfter. Zudem sind bei gleicher  Drehzahl die 120mm Lüfter leiser.
> 
> Ich frage mich, ob ich überhaupt etwas von der etwas grösseren  Radi-Fläche eines 140mm Modells habe, wenn ich keinen passenden Lüfter  habe, welcher mit genug Druck die Luft durch die Lamellen blasen  kann.



Ich würde zum 140er Radi greifen. (Zudem geht Fläche vor Dicke.)
Bei den Noctua-Lüftern ist der Unterschied im statischen Druck gar nicht so groß und liegt insgesamt auf einem hohen Niveau:

120er Lüfter
NF-F12 PWM: *2,61*mmH2O
NF-F12 industrial2000: *3,94*mmH2O

140er Lüfter
NF-A14 PWM: *2,08*mmH2O
NF-A14 industrial 2000: *4,18*mmH2O

(jeweils erster Lüfter @1500rpm und die industrials @2000rpm)

Bei gleicher Drehzahl sind vielleicht die 120er leiser, allerdings befördern die 140er bei gleicher Drehzal auch mehr Luft, dass bedeutet, du kannst die 140er noch weiter in der Drehzahl senken. Dies geht übrigens mit PWM-Lüftern deutlich besser als mit den herkömmlichen 3Pin-Varianten, welche über die Spannung reguliert werden.
Das statischer Druck nicht immer das Non-Plus-Ultra ist, wurde hier getestet.


*@Bumblebee*:
Krasse Farm die du aufgebaut hast.   (an dieser Stelle passen beinahe alle Smileys )
Ich glaube zwar bei deinem PCGH-Interview zwischen den Zeilen gelesen zu haben, dass du über das Thema Strom(verbrauch) nicht gerne sprichst  aber interessieren tuts mich natürlich trotzdem!
So zum Beispiel auch...
...wie viele einzeln abgesicherte Stromkreise du nutzt.
...wie es mit dem Blitzschutz aussieht? Fährst du bei Gewitter alle Systeme herunter?
...sonstige Besonderheiten gegnüber einem "normalen" Haushalt im Bezug auf die Stromversorgung?


----------



## Holdie (29. August 2016)

@Bumblebee 
Respekt, und das steht alles bei dir daheim?


----------



## Bumblebee (29. August 2016)

Holdie schrieb:


> @Bumblebee
> Respekt, und das steht alles bei dir daheim?



Jein 
Der Grossteil steht in "Castle Bumblestein" - da bin ich zuhause
Der Rest steht in meiner "da wohne ich unter der Woche"-Wohnung


----------



## brooker (29. August 2016)

JayTea schrieb:


> @brooker:
> Krasse Farm die du aufgebaut hast.   (an dieser Stelle passen beinahe alle Smileys )
> Ich glaube zwar bei deinem PCGH-Interview zwischen den Zeilen gelesen zu haben, dass du über das Thema Strom(verbrauch) nicht gerne sprichst  aber interessieren tuts mich natürlich trotzdem!
> So zum Beispiel auch...
> ...



... das ist BB-Farm. Meine ist deutlich bescheidener


----------



## Holdie (29. August 2016)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Jein
> Der Grossteil steht in "Castle Bumblestein" - da bin ich zuhause
> Der Rest steht in meiner "da wohne ich unter der Woche"-Wohnung



Kann ich verstehen, mir wäre das auch zu Warm die ganze Woche da zu wohnen 

Nutzt du hierfür einzelne Gehäuse oder einen offenen Aufbau oder sogar Serverschränke?


----------



## JayTea (29. August 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> ... das ist BB-Farm. Meine ist deutlich bescheidener



Uuups, gepennt und gleich mal vertan!


----------



## GatoTiger (29. August 2016)

hab mal ne frage! hab jetzt meine alte gtx 970 eingebaut, die soll einfach nur folden, da ich eh kein physix spiel habe. dennoch ruckeln spiele und die fps gehen in den keller.

cpu folding aus.
gpu 1070 @x8 pcie 3.0 fürs spielen
gpu 970 @x8 pice 3.0 fürs folden

warum ruckelt es, bremst die x8 übertragung beide karten am ende doch aus ?


----------



## alexk94 (29. August 2016)

Was für eine CPU hast du? Ist die übertaktet?  Nvidia-Karten brauchen mehr CPU-Unterstützung fürs folding, das kann der Grund fürs ruckeln sein.


----------



## GatoTiger (29. August 2016)

xeon hasswell 3.3ghz 16gb drr 1600mhz ram


werd mal testen ob sich was ändert wenn ich im taskmananeger einstelle das nur ein kern+ht thread fürs folden bestimmt ist


----------



## binär-11110110111 (29. August 2016)

Hi Leude, habe den neuen FaH-Clienten mal geladen - ähm ... der holt aus meiner GT610 das 20!!!-fache raus !? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (29. August 2016)

Glaube ich nicht, das wird wohl nur falsch berechnet. Entscheidend ist der Core, nicht der Client. Und die wurden in den letzten Tagen nicht geändert.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (30. August 2016)

GatoTiger schrieb:


> hab mal ne frage! hab jetzt meine alte gtx 970 eingebaut, die soll einfach nur folden, da ich eh kein physix spiel habe. dennoch ruckeln spiele und die fps gehen in den keller.
> 
> cpu folding aus.
> gpu 1070 @x8 pcie 3.0 fürs spielen
> ...



Also die 8x kannst du kategorisch ausschließen ...
Meine alte 980Ti Hall of Fame war permanent mit 8x 3.0 angebunden und damit war sie nicht wirklich langsamer als mit 16x 3.0

Beobachte im Spiel mal wo der limitierende Faktor ist ...
Ist es der CPU (was durchaus sein kann, die NV-Karten möchten die Daten ja gut vorgekaut haben), oder ist es doch einfach der GPU, dem die Puste ausgeht.
Meine 24/7 Faltkarte im Rechner ist ne GTX960 ... Das macht sich CPU Leistungs technisch schon bemerkbar 

HISN hat für sowas einen Thread erstellt ... Limitiert CPU XYZ die Graka ABC?

Damit kannst du mal versuchen herauszufinden, was da bei dir los ist


----------



## sc59 (30. August 2016)

GatoTiger schrieb:


> hab mal ne frage! hab jetzt meine alte gtx 970 eingebaut, die soll einfach nur folden, da ich eh kein physix spiel habe. dennoch ruckeln spiele und die fps gehen in den keller.
> 
> cpu folding aus.
> gpu 1070 @x8 pcie 3.0 fürs spielen
> ...



Das sieht danach aus als ob der Client die 1070 als 970 adressiert.
klassischer Fehler wenn dem Client eine zweite Karte hinzugefügt wird.
müsstest du z.B. mit gpuz gut sehen .
Der Slot mit der 970 wird zum falten angeschoben und die 1070 macht die Arbeit.
daher ruckelt es auch beim spielen.
sc59


----------



## Bumblebee (30. August 2016)

JayTea schrieb:


> *@Bumblebee*:
> Krasse Farm die du aufgebaut hast.   (an dieser Stelle passen beinahe alle Smileys )
> Ich glaube zwar bei deinem PCGH-Interview zwischen den Zeilen gelesen zu haben, dass du über das Thema Strom(verbrauch) nicht gerne sprichst  aber interessieren tuts mich natürlich trotzdem!
> So zum Beispiel auch...
> ...





Holdie schrieb:


> Nutzt du hierfür einzelne Gehäuse oder einen offenen Aufbau oder sogar Serverschränke?



Etwa 50/50 Gehäuse zu offener Aufbau; keine Schränke


----------



## arcDaniel (30. August 2016)

@JayTea & Binär

Danke schon mal zu eurer Meinung was das 120 vs 140mm Thema angeht. Ich habe aber jetzt noch eine Alternative "gefunden". Ich werde beim nächsten PC Umbau, das Gehäuse so bearbeiten dass ich vorne einen 360mm Radi rein bekomme, dann sollte ich mit 6x120 genügent Radi-Fläche haben.

Der nächste Umbau kommt bei mir mit Zen und ich hoffe, dass CPU Falten auch mal wieder interessant wird. Da dies aber noch etwas dauert, kann ich in Ruhe meinen Umbau planen und die Teile, mit welchen ich mein Gehäuse erweitere, basteln. (Ich glaube, wenn nicht irgendein neuer ATX Standard kommt, wird dieses Gehäuse noch sehr lange in Gebrauch bleiben.)


----------



## JayTea (30. August 2016)

*@Bumblebee*: sehr interessant! 
Mir ist noch eine weitere Frage eingefallen!    Wie sind die ganzen Clients an dieses Internetz angebunden? Wenn innerhalb kürzester Zeit 10 GPU-Slots auf einmal den Upload starten, dann brauch es schon Bandbreite, damit das verlustfrei (bezogen auf die Punkte) über die Bühne geht?! 

*@arcDaniel*: Bitte, gerne! Klingt gut, mit 6x120er-Fläche ist schon ordentlich was möglich. 
Ich plane auch bereits meinen nächsten Umbau und werde (hoffe ich zumindest, weils ne spezielle Sache wird! ) um 2x420mm (3x140mm) erweitern.


----------



## brooker (30. August 2016)

sc59 schrieb:


> Das sieht danach aus als ob der Client die 1070 als 970 adressiert.
> klassischer Fehler wenn dem Client eine zweite Karte hinzugefügt wird.
> sc59


Gibt's dafür ne Lösung? Config neu schreiben lassen oder umschreiben evtl?


----------



## sc59 (30. August 2016)

Lösung bei Annahme:
Slot1: 1070 adressiert 970 
Slot2: 970 adressiert 1070
970 soll falten lösche Slot2 --> Slot 1 obwohl falsch benahmt sollte die 970 ansteuern.
Keine schöne Lösung, wenn man bedenkt, mit der 1070 will ich aber auch ab und zu Falten.
Dann bleibt leider nur das Spiel so oft zu wieder holen bis Slot1& 2 der richtigen Karte zu geordnet ist (Name & Ansteuerung).
Kann mich noch an einen Fall hier Erinnern der fast daran verzweifelt ist und dann mit den falschen Namen im Slot  gelebt hat.

Selbst hatte ich das Problem noch nicht.
Kann mir aber vorstellen das der Client dann spinnt und irgend eine config im Hinterkopf hat wenn bsp.:
970 war im Rechner hat gefaltet,

1070 gekauft,
970 raus 1070 in den gleichen PCIE Steckplatz

970 ein Steckplatz tiefer 
neuen Slot angelegt und ZACK haben wir ein Problem.
greetz sc59


----------



## brooker (30. August 2016)

@gatoTiger: magst Du das mal checken und uns ein Feedback geben. Können das im HowTo aufnehmen damit das Thema bekannt und gelöst werden kann.


----------



## GatoTiger (30. August 2016)

Es ist tatsächlich so, das zwar die gtx 970 angezeigt wird (in folding) aber die gtx 1070 die Arbeit macht, während die gtx 970 mit 135mhz vor sich rumdümpelt.
Kein wunder das Spiele so unspielbar sind


----------



## mattinator (30. August 2016)

Mal in der Slot-Konfiguration den GPU-Index manuell zwischen 0 und 1 wechseln und testen. Wenn das nicht reicht, mit dem opencl- und cuda-index versuchen. Aber möglichst nach Ende des Projektes, ansonsten "schmiert" es ggf. ab.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (30. August 2016)

sc59 schrieb:


> Das sieht danach aus als ob der Client die 1070 als 970 adressiert.
> klassischer Fehler wenn dem Client eine zweite Karte hinzugefügt wird.
> müsstest du z.B. mit gpuz gut sehen .
> Der Slot mit der 970 wird zum falten angeschoben und die 1070 macht die Arbeit.
> ...



Das kann ich bestätigen ...
Mein Client zeigt mir auch an, dass die GTX1080 Faltet, dabei faltet in wirklichkeit die GTX960




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Warum ist das eigentlich so ... 
Das war anfangs sehr verwirrend o_O


----------



## brooker (30. August 2016)

... versucht He mal den Fah zu deinstallieren, alle config Dateien und Logs löschen. Danach lief es bei mir damals wieder.
Vermutlich erfolgt keine Überschreitung in der Config wenn eine neue Gpu on den selben Slot gesteckt wird.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (30. August 2016)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Das kann ich bestätigen ...
> Mein Client zeigt mir auch an, dass die GTX1080 Faltet, dabei faltet in wirklichkeit die GTX960
> Warum ist das eigentlich so ...
> Das war anfangs sehr verwirrend o_O



Ist bei mir genauso, auch unter Ubuntu. Ist ein Bug, welcher mit der neuen (Beta)Version bereits behoben wurde.


----------



## brooker (30. August 2016)

... das ist ein guter Hinweis. Werde die Beta Software mal mit ins HowTo übernehmen.


----------



## GatoTiger (30. August 2016)

Bei mir wird jetzt die gtx 1070 angezeigt, danke für den tipp mit dem slot )  es faltet aber die 970!   danke für eure hilfe jungs )


----------



## sc59 (30. August 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> ... das ist ein guter Hinweis. Werde die Beta Software mal mit ins HowTo übernehmen.



sorry , aber das finde ich keine gute Idee.
Beta ist für die,  die auch im foldingforum die Probleme reporten sowie logfiles usw bereitstellen.
Wenn jetzt noch die "Anfäger gleich einen Betaclient " installieren nicht böse sein liebe neuen Faltbrüder und Schwestern.
Wie sollen wir denn dann noch helfen , wenn es noch gar keine Erfahrung damit gibt.
Bekannte Probleme mit dem V7 sind für uns / euch nicht im Ansatz eine unlösbare Aufgabe.
Mit den zwei drei richtig gestellten Fagen wurde hier immer alles schon gelöst.
Beta soll nur derjenige machen der auch die ZEIT UND DAS INTERESSE AUFBRINGEN KANN.
greetz sc59


----------



## binär-11110110111 (30. August 2016)

@sc59: An für sich stimme ich Dir zu, dennoch sollte die Beta für Interessierte mit entsprechendem Warnhinweis ins HowTo übernommen werden. Ich behaupte einfach mal, daß hier jeder Leser bei PCGH den Begriff Beta im Zusammenhang mit neuer Software/ Spielen kennt und jeder weiß auch, daß Beta ne wackelige Geschichte sein kann, daher bin ich eher brookers Ansicht.


----------



## mattinator (30. August 2016)

GatoTiger schrieb:


> Bei mir wird jetzt die gtx 1070 angezeigt


Könnte sein, dass man die Anzeige noch korrigieren kann, indem man bei komplett beendetem FAHClient die FAHControl.db im FAHClient-Verzeichnis löscht (oder sicherheitshalber in ein anderes Verzeichnis verschiebt). Vorher sollte man besser das aktuelle Projekt "finishen".


----------



## JayTea (30. August 2016)

Hoppalärchen...  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bin auch pro "Aufnahme mit Hinweis der Beta ins How-To".


----------



## GatoTiger (31. August 2016)

So, nach nem neustart des pcs, liegt wieder das alte problerm an! gtx 970 wird angezeigt, gtx 1070 arbeitet.....ich habe definitiv keine lust das jedes mal umzustellen-.-


----------



## JayTea (31. August 2016)

Den Client hattest du deinstalliert und danach kontrolliert das alle (Konfig-)Dateien gelöscht sind?

Vielleicht wäre es auch eine Option, dass du den neuen Beta-Client nutzt!? Binär meint ja, es wäre darin behoben...


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (31. August 2016)

GatoTiger schrieb:


> So, nach nem neustart des pcs, liegt wieder das alte problerm an! gtx 970 wird angezeigt, gtx 1070 arbeitet.....ich habe definitiv keine lust das jedes mal umzustellen-.-



Nimm beide Karten rein und Pausiere eine von Ihnen ... Das klappt bei mir wunderbar 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die 1080 wird als aktiv gezeigt, während die 960 faltet ...
Über Nacht nehme ich dann immer die 1080 (mit powerlimit 50%) hinzu ...

Das hat damals mit der 980Ti und der 960 schon wunderbar funktioniert


----------



## Holdie (1. September 2016)

Habe gerade gesehen, dass es neues sehr starkes Team gibt. Barnacules Nerdgasm - Team Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats
Das Team ist von einem Youtuber mit ca. 765000 Abonenten Help Me Find A Cure For Cancer Using Your Computer! - YouTube

Ich finde die Entwicklung des Teams, sofern diese dann auch langfristig folden, beachtenswert.
Das bringt mich auch auf die Idee, vielleicht im Zusammenhang mit einem großen Youtuber, hierzu mehr Werbung zu machen und eventuell sogar für unser Team mehrere Falter zu gewinnen.

Was meint Ihr?


----------



## Bumblebee (1. September 2016)

Ja,* langfristig *ist das Zauberwort; alles was dazu beiträgt ist mehr als willkommen


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (1. September 2016)

Holdie schrieb:


> Habe gerade gesehen, dass es neues sehr starkes Team gibt. Barnacules Nerdgasm - Team Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats
> Das Team ist von einem Youtuber mit ca. 765000 Abonenten Help Me Find A Cure For Cancer Using Your Computer! - YouTube
> 
> Ich finde die Entwicklung des Teams, sofern diese dann auch langfristig folden, beachtenswert.
> ...



Ich würde auch sagen ... erstmal locker bleiben ... Neue Besen kehren immer gut ...
Dieses Team lebt nur von Laufkundschaft ... Bei uns ist es Stammkundschaft ...

Es wird nicht lange dauern, bis denen das Falten zu langweilig wird ... 
Bei uns wird es sicherlich nicht so schnell langweilig, weil wir hier im Forum miteinander sprechen können ... Vermutlich können die das nicht ^^

Trotz alle dem finde ich die Aktion mit dem Video und die Idee bemerkenswert ... sowas kommt immer an  (EDIT: damit meinte ich seine Idee mit dem Video ... Was aber nicht heissen soll, dass ich deine Idee schlechter finde ...  )


----------



## hornhautman (1. September 2016)

Wann war diesen Monat nochmal die Faltwoche, wo alle mitmachen sollen?


----------



## Holdie (1. September 2016)

Ja langfristig wird sich das zeigen, wie der Zusammenhalt ist. Wenn man sich mal die TOP20 Producer anschaut, falten diese alle erst ab dem 30.08.16. 
Und wenn man bedenkt, dass vielleicht nur 10% langfristig falten, ist das Ergebnis trotzdem nicht schlecht.

Aber wir werden sehen, was die Zukunft bringt.

Hat vielleicht jemand von uns connections zu einem Youtuber der bereit wäre, für die Sache mal die Werbetrommel zu rühren?
Ich denke, allgemein wird sehr wenig über das falten berichtet, dafür dass es für einen guten Zweck ist.

Ganz ehrlich, wenn ich das Geld hätte, würde ich viel mehr falten. Aber ich denke so geht es hier vielen. Und so bleibt nur die Leute zu Informieren, dass hier geholfen werden kann.


----------



## Bumblebee (1. September 2016)

hornhautman schrieb:


> Wann war diesen Monat nochmal die Faltwoche, wo alle mitmachen sollen?



Guckst du hier Gamer folden gegen die Vergesslichkeit; - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Alzheimer-Tages ab 21.09.2016


----------



## brooker (1. September 2016)

... es gibt aktuell ein Angebot von PCGH dass 2017 ein Folding@Home spezial in der Printed veröffentlicht wird. Software, HowTo s Videos usw sollen auf der CD/DVD hinterlegt werden. Das ganz muss möglichst professionell daher kommen. Hat wer aus unserm Team entsprechendes Video-HowHow? 
Das ganze soll durch einige Falter aus dem Team untermauert werde. Weiterhin sollen Hinweise zum automatischen Starten, finishen und Herunterfahren gegeben werden. 
Für uns eine Riesenchance die wir nutzen müssen.
Wer könnte dich vorstellen da zu wirken?

Ich finde aber den YouTuber auch eine gute Idee. Gibts da nen Link? Evtl können wir was ähnliches starten?


----------



## Holdie (1. September 2016)

Also ich würde da mitwirken wollen, aber Video technisch habe ich keine Erfahrung und dementsprechend auch kein knowhow.
Ich würde mich dann anderweitig beteiligen.

@brooker was meinst du mit Link? Zu dem Youtuber, der das Veranstaltet hat?


----------



## arcDaniel (1. September 2016)

Würde natürlich auch gerne hier meinen Beitrag dazu leisten, allerdings weis ich noch nicht wie...


----------



## brooker (1. September 2016)

... ich mache die Tage dazu einen Fred auf und schreibe mal rein, was aus meiner Sicht gemacht werden müsste. Das können wir dann im Team diskutieren, ergänzen oder streichen und uns dann an die Umsetzung machen. 

Was auf jeden Fall ein Thema ist, ist ein gutes Video. Evtl. kennt ja wer jemanden der das gut kann.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. September 2016)

Ich könnte Dir, Broker einen Einleitungstext schreiben, warum falten wichtig ist,
 so 1-2min didaktisch vernünftig aufgearbeitetes zum Vorlesen eines attraktiven 
Vorlesers mit symphatischer Stimme.

Vorlesen sollte für das Mannsvolk von Faltern z.B.  so jemand, einfach mal MSI fragen:
    
http://vcdn.computec.de/ct/2013/7/52746_sd.mp4


----------



## Bumblebee (1. September 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> ... es gibt aktuell ein Angebot von PCGH dass 2017 ein Folding@Home spezial in der Printed veröffentlicht wird. Software, HowTo s Videos usw sollen auf der CD/DVD hinterlegt werden...



Nur der Vollständigkeit halber..
Wer das Heft liest weiss, das dort auch immer konfigurierte Beispiel-Systeme vorgestellt werden
Wir haben schon vor einer Weile andiskutiert, dass in der Print auch mal 2-3 Folding-System-Vorschläge eingepflegt werden könnten
Ich bin bisher einfach noch nicht dazu gekommen das zu konkretisieren


----------



## brooker (2. September 2016)

... Gigabyte GTX 1060 6GB windforce bei Caseking für 249,- €


----------



## arcDaniel (2. September 2016)

Ich mag im Moment einfach keine Nvidia Karte kaufen. Das hat nichts mit den Grafikkarten zu selbst zu tun, ich habe da meine Gründe, da ich aber nicht haten möchte, gehe ich auch nicht weiter darauf ein.

Wer eine neue Falterkarte sucht, für den ist es allerdings ein sehr verlockendes Angebot.

In der heute gelieferten Amazon Bestellung meiner besseren Hälfte, lagen 2 Noctua NF-F12  ich habe sie nicht bestellt 

Dann dürfen die lauten Vardar Lüfter endlich weichen.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (3. September 2016)

Moin zusammen,

so nach einigem hin und her, habe ich nun Entschluss getroffen, die GTX960 aus meinem Rechner zu nehmen und mit der neuen 1080 nur noch über Nacht zu Falten.
Wenn die letzte WU fertig ist (in ca. 5 h), schaue ich mir Ausbeute über Nacht mal an.
Irgendwie vermute ich, dass Ich da mehr Ausbeute haben werden, als wenn ich die 960 24/7 laufen lassen ...

Sollte sich meine Vermutung bestätigen, hat irgendwer hier Interesse an einer KFA² GTX960EXOC? Denn dann steht sie zum Verkauf ...
Ausbeute sind zwischen 120.000 - 170.000 PPD


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (3. September 2016)

So, seit dem 372.70 kann ich ohne Crashes nach ca. einem Jahr der Nvidia Treiber Grütze wieder falten


----------



## JayTea (3. September 2016)

Ich bin auch voll dabei:
- kaum am Rechner gewesen, heute z.B. den ganzen Tag in der Eifel am Nürburgring. 
-und ich habe im Institut noch einen Core2Quad Q6600 (4x2,4GHz) rekrutiert und ihn mit dem NaCl bekannt gemacht. Sollte irgendwas zwischen 7K und 8K PPD abwerfen.


----------



## brooker (3. September 2016)

... und ich ärger mich gerade mit der NVIDIA Treiber Installation unter Ubuntu 14.04. rum. Hat einer nicht zufällig sowas am laufen und eine funktionierende Anleitung?


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (4. September 2016)

Sorry, ich habe mir wegen dem Proprietären Nvidia Treiber unter Linux fast nen Strick gekauft... was willste denn genau machen ? Normalerweise kennt der "Zusätzliche Treiber" Manager in ubuntu alle proprietären Treiber die ubuntu in den Repos hat. Wenn du eine Pascal Karte zum laufen bringen willst kann es sein, dass du das Nvidia PPA einbinden musst oder das ganze per Hand machen. 

Eigentlich sollte hier alles dazu stehen, (aber ich glaube das weist du auch selbst  ): 
nvidia › Nvidia › Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de
Zusatzliche Treiber › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de

Bin selbst kein Ubuntu Nutzer von daher kann ich dir nicht viel dazu helfen und habe Xenial Xerus gerade erst runter geworfen weil ich zu viel Software selbst builden musste, war ansonsten aber eine tolle Distro.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (4. September 2016)

Och NÖÖÖÖÖÖÖ ! Da hab ich meinen Komposter mal durchgehend an und dann das:

01:32:49:WU02:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:8080
01:32:50:WARNING:WU02:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.45:8080': Empty work server assignment
01:32:50:WU02:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.35:80
01:32:51:WARNING:WU02:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '171.64.65.35:80': Empty work server assignment
01:32:51:ERROR:WU02:FS00:Exception: Could not get an assignment
01:37:04:WU02:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:8080
01:37:04:WARNING:WU02:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.45:8080': Empty work server assignment
01:37:04:WU02:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.35:80
01:37:05:WARNING:WU02:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '171.64.65.35:80': Empty work server assignment
01:37:05:ERROR:WU02:FS00:Exception: Could not get an assignment
...und so weiter ...
04:45:01:WARNING:WU02:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '171.64.65.35:80': Empty work server assignment
04:45:01:ERROR:WU02:FS00:Exception: Could not get an assignment

 ... Weekend ...


----------



## Bumblebee (4. September 2016)

@binär

Fahr den Rechner komplett runter, warte min. 30 Sekunden und boote dann wieder
Das hat bei mir schon das eine oder andere Mal geholfen


----------



## brooker (4. September 2016)

... ich habe gestern zwei 780ti per Post bekommen, welche vom PCGH-USER xtrame90 gespendet wurden. Habe die Karten gerade im Test. Sieht gut aus.


----------



## JayTea (4. September 2016)

Ich hatte mir übrigens seinerzeit den *Delid-Die-Mate zum Köpfen* meiner Skylake-CPU bestellt. (Link zum Produkt | News | Test)

Falls jemand Interesse hat, kann ich ihn gerne (gegen eine kleinen Betrag) verschicken. 

@*brooker*: testest du sie "nur" oder bringst du sie auch dauerhaft zum Einsatz? Was bedeutet "_sieht gut aus_"?


----------



## brooker (4. September 2016)

@JT: ich teste sie nur und verschicke sie dann zum Einsatz. Die eine 780ti geht in der Server der Folding-Partnerschaft. Dir zweite bekommt einen neuen Untersatz und wird bei Holdie zu Hause falten.
Ganz gut heißt: faltet im Stock fehlerfrei durch, kein Limit und Temperaturen unter 80 Grad.


----------



## KillercornyX (4. September 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> @killer im cornypelz  ... wo leckt es denn konkret? Lass uns das mal in der Rumpelkammer besprechen. Das muss ja nicht sein.



Es leckt wieder an der Verschlussschraube am AGB. Das ist schon das dritte mal. Die andere war auch undicht. Alphacool sollte mal die O-ringe bzw Verschlüsse überarbeiten. Es kann nicht sein das die so schnell undicht werden.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brooker (4. September 2016)

... ärgerlich. Vor allem, weil das eigentlich ganz easy ist. Willst du reklamieren oder selbst Hand anlegen?


----------



## KillercornyX (4. September 2016)

Da das ja wie gesagt nicht das erste mal ist, wollt ich das schon versuchen zu reklamieren, was dann aber im Falle des einschickens bedeutet, dass mein PC komplett ausfällt. Ohne AGB gehts leider nicht 
Eventuell bestell ich mir auch nur nen neuen Verschlussstopfen. Hab ich bei dem Anderen Anschluss auch gemacht, da ist seitdem zumindest Ruhe.


----------



## brooker (4. September 2016)

... ok, dann nen Verschlussstopfen bestellen und Ruhe haben!


----------



## arcDaniel (4. September 2016)

Jo ein anderer Plug und es sollte dicht sein.

Allerdings hast du ja bereits mit Teflonband nachgeholfen. Es wundert mich echt dass das nicht dicht bleibt...

Schei**e ist es allemal! Hoffe du bekommst es dicht, damit du deinen Kopf in Ruhe legen kannst, wenn der PC ohne Aufsicht faltet 

Bei mir würde eine solche Situation, mein Vertrauen in das Produkt schädigen und ich würde für den Behälter ein anderes Fabrikat/Hersteller nehmen.


----------



## KillercornyX (4. September 2016)

Ja stimmt, bin da nicht mehr so zufrieden mit Alphacool als Hersteller. Hatte ja mit dem Plexi-CPU-Kühler auch arge Probleme. 
Meine Erfahrung daraus: Plexi als Material der Gewinde ist überhaupt nicht zu empfehlen! Nie wieder....


----------



## arcDaniel (4. September 2016)

Naja, bei meiner EKWB Wakü sind auch viele Verschraubungen im Plexi und bis dato keine Probleme, auch liest man sehr wenig über EKWB in Verbindung mit Undichtigkeiten.

Würde jetzt also nicht die Schuld aufs reine Plexi schieben. Auch möglich, dass das von dir genutzte Modell Probleme hat...

Die 3 mal, war die Undichtigkeit immer an gleicher stelle? Immer mit dem gleichen Plug?

Ist zwar leicht off-topic, aber hier wird auch bei solchen Problemen gerne geholfen  nochmal eine kleine Zusammenfassung der ganzen Probleme wäre toll.


----------



## brooker (4. September 2016)

... @ Leiden Linux: ich habs, meine 970GTX läuft nun ... HowTo ist in Arbeit!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. September 2016)

So Jungs und Mädels,

Bin wieder da. 
Moped hat wieder 2'000km mehr auf dem Tacho stehen, wird aber sicher nicht dabei bleiben da wir noch ne Woche Urlaub von Zuhause aus haben und das schöne Wetter nutzten werden. 

Mein Faltserver hat ja ganz gut was gefaltet als ich weg war.


----------



## brooker (4. September 2016)

@Alex: schön das Du wieder heil zurück bist!


----------



## FlyingPC (4. September 2016)

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Host-Unlimited?


----------



## Holdie (4. September 2016)

@A.Meier-PS3 schön das du wieder zurück bist ich hoffe ich habe dich auch würdig vertreten, übernimmst du wieder das gratsen?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. September 2016)

@Holdie:
Mach ich aber ich wäre froh wenn du mich die nächsten paar Tage noch etwas unterstützt (ich brauche immer zwei drei Tage bis ich wieder drin bin ).


----------



## Holdie (4. September 2016)

Kein Problem mach ich, bin nur ab morgen wieder arbeiten und somit nur Abends online.


----------



## brooker (4. September 2016)

@ FlyingPC: was haste vor? Ist ne Firma aus Gifhorn, hier um die Ecke? 

@all: kennt wer YouTuber ausm Gamesektor die evtl unsere Aktion thematisieren könnten?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. September 2016)

Kein Problem:
Ich hab zwar noch Urlaub, bin aber wahrscheinlich auch mehr unterwegs als zu Hause (hat sich leider auch einiges angesammelt in der Woche in der wir weg waren ).


----------



## FlyingPC (4. September 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> @ FlyingPC: was haste vor? Ist ne Firma aus Gifhorn, hier um die Ecke?



Wollte für die Faltwoche ein Server mieten zum folden. Ich bin mir aber noch nicht sicher ob das eine so gute Lösung ist.


----------



## brooker (4. September 2016)

... spare das Geld und lasse deine Gpu dafür den Strom genießen. So ein Server lohnt nicht. Ein ganze Rechenzentrum wäre cool.


----------



## arcDaniel (5. September 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> ...
> 
> @all: kennt wer YouTuber ausm Gamesektor die evtl unsere Aktion thematisieren könnten?



Hat keiner von uns einen guten Draht zum "der8auer"? ist ja auch hier im Forum registriert. Vielleicht könnte man in dem Sinne auch mal Caseking auf eine solche Aktion aufmerksam machen. Die sind vielleicht an etwas Werbung interessiert.

Edit: Noch eine kleine Info zu meinem Falter; ich habe jetzt die Vardar Lüfter gegen die Noctua NF-F12 getauscht, mit dem Resultat, dass bei gleicher RPM das System deutlich leiser bleibt und die GPU-Temp. während des Faltens um 3°C gesunken ist. Man merkt schon beim Hand bei den Radiator halten, dass jetzt mehr Luft durchgeblasen wird.


----------



## Bumblebee (5. September 2016)

WB @ A.Meier - gut, dass du weder gesund zuhause bist 

Kleines Update zu meiner Liste :

2 x *N_VIDIA *GTX 770 <== (Austausch demnächst)  ausgetauscht gegen 2 x *N_VIDIA *GTX 1060

Stay tuned for more


----------



## brooker (5. September 2016)

@Bb: welche 1060 hatte konkret verbaut? Muss die Cpu noch Vorkauen oder hat sich das evtl geändert?


----------



## Bumblebee (5. September 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> @Bb: welche 1060 hatte konkret verbaut? Muss die Cpu noch Vorkauen oder hat sich das evtl geändert?



Es sind nochmals 2 *GIGABYTE GV-N1060G1 GAMING-6GD
*4 Kerne der Sandy-Bridge sind dafür "freigestellt"


----------



## binär-11110110111 (5. September 2016)

Ich warte noch auf meine Nachzahlung, habe gestern 87K fertiggestellt...


----------



## Bumblebee (5. September 2016)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Ich warte noch auf meine Nachzahlung, habe gestern 87K fertiggestellt...



Bei mir waren es gestern immerhin 3,166,667 Punkte 
Aber wozu schon den Server aktuell (und online)  halten 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... manchmal möchte ich


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. September 2016)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> 4 Kerne der Sandy-Bridge sind dafür "freigestellt"


Wo und wie stelle ich einer Grafikkarte zwei CPU-Kerne zur Verfügung?
Meine GTX 980TI würden zwei Haswell Kerne gefühlt ganz gut tun


----------



## brooker (5. September 2016)

... nicht verzagen, der Zahltag kommt so oder so.


----------



## FlyingPC (5. September 2016)

@brooker Kann leider nur mit meinem CPU NaCL folden.


----------



## Bumblebee (5. September 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wo und wie stelle ich einer Grafikkarte zwei CPU-Kerne zur Verfügung?
> Meine GTX 980TI würden zwei Haswell Kerne gefühlt ganz gut tun



sorry, war (sau-)blöd formuliert von mir 

Was ich meinte war - nur 4 Threads falten CPU-WU ...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. September 2016)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> sorry...


Mein Fehler. Dann anders gefragt. Wenn ich mit der CPU nix mache und mit einer Grafikkarte falte, holt sich das Programm soviel Rechenleistung wie es braucht? Denn es bleibt be 25%, mit recht ausgeglichener Belastung der vier Kerne, aber eben nicht mehr.


----------



## KillercornyX (5. September 2016)

Was ist eigentlich mit NaCL gemeint? Ich denk mal ihr meint nicht Salz ^^

Tapatalk @ GT-I9505 + CM13 (Android 6.0.1)


----------



## brooker (5. September 2016)

... NaCl-Client, ist ein CPU-Client auf Basis Chrome. Schaue mal ins Forum. Da gibt es nen HowTo zu.

@ FlyingPC: Wasn bei Dir los? Warum NaCl?


----------



## FlyingPC (5. September 2016)

Mit Intel Pentium Dual Core E5800 und einer Nvidia GeForce 9300GE geht leider nicht mehr.


----------



## Bumblebee (5. September 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Mein Fehler. Dann anders gefragt. Wenn ich mit der CPU nix mache und mit einer Grafikkarte falte, holt sich das Programm soviel Rechenleistung wie es braucht? Denn es bleibt be 25%, mit recht ausgeglichener Belastung der vier Kerne, aber eben nicht mehr.



.. darum lasse ich die CPU mit 4 "Kernen" mitfalten


----------



## Holdie (5. September 2016)

Weiss jemand wann es wieder Punkte gibt?


----------



## mattinator (5. September 2016)

Wenn ich das hier richtig interpretiere, hat sich noch niemand von Stanford dazu geäußert: Folding Forum • View topic - Stats not updating?. Allerdings scheinen es wirklich nur die Stats-Server zu sein, die Punkte auf meiner Stanford User Stats Page könnten stimmen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. September 2016)

Hoffentlich bald > hab keine Lust mich mit einem Riesenupdate rumzuschlagen.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (5. September 2016)

Stimmt, laut F@H Web Control hab ich 11,408,370 Punkte.


----------



## JayTea (6. September 2016)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Stimmt, laut F@H Web Control hab ich 11,408,370 Punkte.



 Stimmt zum Glück! WebControl ist bei mir auch aktuell, denn da habe ich ein Plus von 381.650 Punkten. 
Das beruhigt mich schon, da ich bereits einmal erlebt hatte, dass nach einer Punkte-Update-Pause die erwirtschafteten Punkte unter den Tischgefallen waren.


----------



## Kashura (6. September 2016)

hab gestern ein msi laptop mit 1060 für meine Frau bestellt. Den werd ich auch mal Falten lassen und hier berichten was so ne laptop gurke drauf hat


----------



## mattinator (6. September 2016)

Kashura schrieb:


> für meine *Frau *bestellt. Den werd ich auch mal *Falten *lassen


Frau und Falten ist keine guten Kombination, "*Entfalten*" wäre besser.


----------



## Gysi1901 (6. September 2016)

Ich hoffe, das Interesse des Barnacules-Nerdgasm-Teams flaut nicht allzu sehr ab durch fehlende Updates. Team hin oder her, ~ 10% mehr Produktivität des gesamten F@H-Projekts sind im Sinne der Forschung wirklich nicht zu verachten.


----------



## Holdie (6. September 2016)

Wie kommste auf 10%??
Ist die Gesamtleistung irgendwo ersichtlich?


----------



## mattinator (6. September 2016)

@Holdie
Guckst Du hier: Folding @ Home Teams Overall Rank - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats. Nach "Points 24hr Avg" sortieren.


----------



## Holdie (6. September 2016)

Alles klar, danke


----------



## brooker (6. September 2016)

... ich finde es beachtlich was der YTer mit seinem Aufruf erreicht hat. Habe bereits zu Gamechannels Kontakt aufgenommen. Evtl bringen sie ein Special zu "Gamer folden ... ". Wäre super wenn das klappt.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. September 2016)

> A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > 1. Oben in unserem F@H-Thema ein Thread mit dem Namen "Passkey-Aktivierungsdienst" anpinnen lassen.
> ...


Wie sieht's aus, schon was in der Hinterhand?


----------



## brooker (6. September 2016)

Bin nachher am PC und editiere das dann.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. September 2016)

Der Erste hat sich schon gemeldet um sich seinen Passkey freischalten zu lassen.


----------



## KillercornyX (6. September 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> ... ich finde es beachtlich was der YTer mit seinem Aufruf erreicht hat. Habe bereits zu Gamechannels Kontakt aufgenommen. Evtl bringen sie ein Special zu "Gamer folden ... ". Wäre super wenn das klappt.



Um welchen Tuber handelt es sich denn? Jemand bekanntes? Link eventuell?

Hab mir heute endlich nen neuen Verschluss für den AGB bestellt, müsste dann Donnerstag ankommen und dann hab ich hoffentlich künftig trockene Füße. 
Ich hatte es noch mal gestern mit mehr Teflonband versucht, aber das hat auch nix geholfen. Mich nervt es langsam dauernd die Küchentücher unterm AGB austauschen zu müssen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. September 2016)

@KillercornyX:
Das Problem an Teflonband ist das es ne ziemlich glatte Oberfläche hat und deshalb nur schwer sich mit dem Gewinde des Verschlussstopfen verbindet/verhakt:
Als ich noch als Sanitär/Heizungsmonteur unterwegs war haben wir die Gewinde immer zusätzlich aufgeraut (dem Gewinde Kerben verpasst) damit das Teflonband haftete beim Einschrauben (bei der Wakü ist diese Methode natürlich supoptimal) > bei dir wirds das Teflonband nicht mal ins Gewinde reinziehn.

Ich würde selber bei Plexiglas nicht mal versuchen mit was zusätzlichem abzudichten da mir das Risko des Reissens zu hoch wäre (hab leider auch Erfahrungen gesammelt)> für alles andere ist Teflonband gut.


----------



## brooker (6. September 2016)

... INFO für die Community: PCGH Folding@Home Team sucht Hardware für 24/7 Folder


----------



## brooker (6. September 2016)

KillercornyX schrieb:


> Um welchen Tuber handelt es sich denn? Jemand bekanntes? Link eventuell?



Artikel: Top 10 - Die erfolgreichsten deutschen Let's Player

Bisher keine Antwort. Hat einer ne Idee wie man an die Leute am Besten rankommt und sie für unsere Aktion gewinnen kann?


----------



## brooker (6. September 2016)

@Alex: ist online - bitte schaue mal rein, ob das so in Deinem Sinne ist. [HowTo] - Anleitung Einrichtung FAH Client 7.4.4 

Wenn das per PN für Dich in Ordnung geht, würde ich das erstmal auch so lassen. Nicht das wir Ärger wegen Datenschutz usw. bekommen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. September 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> ... INFO für die Community: PCGH Folding@Home Team sucht Hardware für 24/7 Folder


Ich will ja kein Missepeter sein, aber ihr seit euch schon bewusst das die Kombi der GPU's nicht ideal ist?

Edit:
Beitrag 24 ist gemeint.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. September 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> @Alex: ist online - bitte schaue mal rein, ob das so in Deinem Sinne ist. [HowTo] - Anleitung Einrichtung FAH Client 7.4.4
> 
> Wenn das per PN für Dich in Ordnung geht, würde ich das erstmal auch so lassen. Nicht das wir Ärger wegen Datenschutz usw. bekommen


Ändere die Thread-Anzahl auf 16 > VMware unterstützt nur eine CPU pro virtuelle Maschiene und somit sind es nur 16 Threads.


----------



## FlyingPC (6. September 2016)

Bei PietSmiet und bei Gronkh würde ich am besten mal die E-Mail-Adressen im Impressum anschreiben. (Impressen sind verlinkt)


----------



## Holdie (6. September 2016)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ich will ja kein Missepeter sein, aber ihr seit euch schon bewusst das die Kombi der GPU's nicht ideal ist?
> 
> Edit:
> Beitrag 24 ist gemeint.



Was meinste genau? Da Faltet doch jede für sich.


----------



## brooker (6. September 2016)

... hole uns ab. Was stört daran: 780ti + 970er? Wegen dem Treiber? Kein Problem, dann setzt Holdie die zwei 780ti in den Server und die 970er in den eco  (3258er CPU) zu Hause.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. September 2016)

Familienmix (Kepler/Maxwell) macht gerne Probleme beim falten, kann gut gehen aber auch nicht > Fragt mal Bumblebee wieso er strickt die einzelnen Familien in seinen Rechner trennt.


----------



## Holdie (6. September 2016)

ah ok, ich werd mal draufachten. Wusste ich bisher auch noch nicht.


----------



## Holdie (6. September 2016)

Jemand ne Idee wie ich die GTX970 von Bumblebee kostenfrei durch den Zoll bekomme?
Die verlangen jetzt eine Rechnung bzw. ein Nachweis was ich bezahlt habe. Aber Bb hat mir die 970 lediglich überlassen


----------



## mattinator (6. September 2016)

KillercornyX schrieb:


> Mich nervt es langsam dauernd die Küchentücher unterm AGB austauschen zu müssen.


Mach Lebertran rein und besorge Dir 'ne Katze. Die erledigt das dann für Dich.
Ich habe ja keine Ahnung von WaKü's, aber (gaaanz) früher haben wir beim Klempnern Hanf als Dichtungsmittel in Gewinden benutzt.
EDIT: Habe gerade mal gegoogelt, das macht man in der Installation heute scheinbar auch noch so.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. September 2016)

Holdie schrieb:


> Jemand ne Idee wie ich die GTX970 von Bumblebee kostenfrei durch den Zoll bekomme?
> Die verlangen jetzt eine Rechnung bzw. ein Nachweis was ich bezahlt habe. Aber Bb hat mir die 970 lediglich überlassen


Du wirst wahrscheinlich nicht gerade in der Nähe der Schweiz wohnen oder? 
Deutschland berechnet bei Geschenken zwischen 45 und 700Euro Warenwert 17% Zollgebühren.

Vielleicht ist ja Bumblebee mal in DE und kann es auf die Post bringen (ich selber wäre Ende Monat wieder bei euch oben in DE).


Ich muss das nochmals ansprechen:


A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Familienmix (Kepler/Maxwell) macht gerne  Probleme beim falten, kann gut gehen aber auch nicht > Fragt mal  Bumblebee wieso er strickt die einzelnen Familien in seinen Rechner  trennt.


Mit Familienmix ist der allgemeine Mix von Chipfamilien gemeint, sprich nicht nur Kombi Kepler/Maxwell > hätte ich selber keinen Familienmix mit Maxwell/Kepler gehabt hätte ich anstelle der 980 mir ne 1070/1080 geholt.


@brooker:
Vergiss das Ändern der Threats im HowTo nicht.


----------



## Holdie (6. September 2016)

Also in der nähe der Schweiz wohne ich nicht.

mmh Bb hat es als Warenmuster deklariert und als Wert 200CHF angegeben, hilft das evtl. weiter?
Ansonsten was würde es kosten, die Karte zu auszulösen?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. September 2016)

Holdie schrieb:


> Jemand ne Idee wie ich die GTX970 von Bumblebee kostenfrei durch den Zoll bekomme?
> Die verlangen jetzt eine Rechnung bzw. ein Nachweis was ich bezahlt habe. Aber Bb hat mir die 970 lediglich überlassen


Böse Falle. Liegt die Karte schon im Zoll? Oder hat ihr vorher gefragt, wie es denn gehen könnte?
Möglich wäre es nur gewesen, sie als defektes Anschauungsmuster zu deklarieren. Der Wert
gebrauchter Karten liegt ansonsten irgendwo bei 150,-€, mit 17% zu verzollen.

Ich dachte aber immer, die Schweiz hat Zugang zum Binnenmarkt?

Geschichte dazu:
Ich hatte vor fünfzehn Jahren mal eine Projektleitung für einen Prototypaufbau mit einem Autohersteller,
Der Getriebehersteller saß in Brasilien (Eaton) und hat das Prototypengetriebe mit versichertem Wert
von 200.000,- Dollar anstatt zum OEM als Idee von mir direkt zu uns gesendet, um Zeit zu sparen.

Dumme Sache, Zoll zahlt der Empfänger. Ganz dumme Sache und der OEM meinte nur, sein Problem ist
das nicht. Man lernt aus sowas....


----------



## brooker (6. September 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> Kein Problem, dann setzt Holdie die zwei 780ti in den Server und die 970er in den eco  (3258er CPU) zu Hause.


 Das ist doch die Lösung.

@ Alex: ist schon geändert.


----------



## Holdie (6. September 2016)

Ja die liegt schon beim Zoll. Was denkt ihr kostet der Zoll  ungefähr?

@brooker alles klar so machen ich das dann.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. September 2016)

Holdie schrieb:


> Ja die liegt schon beim Zoll. Was denkt ihr kostet der Zoll  ungefähr?


Ausgehend von den Zahlen von interessierterUser bin ich bei 26Euro vorausgesetzt da kommen keine zusätzlich Abgaben hinzu wie zum Beispiel Stempelgebühren oder sowas.


----------



## KillercornyX (6. September 2016)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @KillercornyX:
> Ich würde selber bei Plexiglas nicht mal versuchen mit was zusätzlichem abzudichten da mir das Risko des Reissens zu hoch wäre (hab leider auch Erfahrungen gesammelt)> für alles andere ist Teflonband gut.



Danke für deinen fachlichen Rat. Ich merke auch dass nicht wirklich was bringt, also warten bis der neue Verschluss da ist. Ich hab leider auch schon 2 Plexi Deckel meines CPU-Kühlers kaputt geschraubt, das ging schneller als gedacht und ohne viel Kraftaufwand. Seit dem hab ich nen Bronze-Deckel und der macht keine Probleme.


----------



## arcDaniel (7. September 2016)

Zahltag


----------



## alexk94 (7. September 2016)

@brooker:

Da am Freitag der gute Gronkh immer auf Twitch streamt, versuche ich mal gegen Ende des Streams Kontakt aufzunehmen. Ich könnte etwas Unterstützung gebrauchen, da vielleicht die Müdigkeit  oder die Mods mir einen Strich durch die Rechnung machen können. Außerdem erhöhen wir die Chance, das wir sein Interesse für die Sache wecken können. Der Stream beginnt immer gegen 18.00 Uhr und das Ende kann so zwischen 2.00 bis 6.00 frühs sein.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (7. September 2016)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Zahltag



Ja, ein seltener Anblick ! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brooker (7. September 2016)

... gute Idee. Ich habe heute früh versucht telefonisch Kontakt aufzunehmen. Leider nur AB. Der Stream wäre ne gute Gelegenheit. Lass uns mal per PN abstimmen.


----------



## ernei (7. September 2016)

Hi,

meine 560TI faltet seit einiger Zeit nicht mehr (Client 7.4.4)!
Der CPU Slot läuft ohne Fehler.
Im Log sehe ich, das die Serverkomunikation nicht zu stande kommt

09:49:27:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.45:80': Empty work server assignment
09:49:28:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '171.64.65.35:80': Empty work server assignment
09:49:28:ERROR:WU00:FS01:Exception: Could not get an assignment

Hab wie im Forum empfohlen den Server runtergefahren, gewartet und neu gestartet. nix
Hab den Slot gelöscht und neu angelegt. nix
Hab den Client deinstalliert und wieder installiert. nix

Hat jemand eine Idee, was ich noch machen könnte?


----------



## FlyingPC (7. September 2016)

Treiber deinstallieren und danach nochmal installieren.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (7. September 2016)

Also wie ich es gesagt habe. 
Die 1080 iss das absolut Faltwunder. Selbst wenn ich das pt auf 100 Prozent lasse, komme ich auf einen Primärverbrauch von ca. 210 Watt bei einer Ausbeute von ca. 800k an PPD
Das wären dann ca 33k pro Stunde. 

Wenn die 1080 über Nacht Faltet, komme ich damit 5 mal besser weg, als wenn meine Gtx960 24/7 Falten würde. Der einzigste Nachteil ist saß frühs ewig auf das Finnisch warten 

Eigentlich sehr interessante Fakten und mal nebenbei erwähnt. Nen richtig geiles Stück Technik


----------



## brooker (7. September 2016)

... für das automatische finishen zu einer bestimmten Uhrzeit gibt es eine Lösung hier im Forum. Wenn du Fragen hast, bitte PN.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (7. September 2016)

Wieso hat über die Verlosung von 4 x 1,2KW Netzteilen von Seasonic zum Weltalzheimtag noch niemand ein Wort verloren ... Im besagten Fred iss ja noch gar keiner angemeldet :-O

Hat das irgendwelche Gründe ???


----------



## brooker (7. September 2016)

TEAMINFO: Achtung, zur Faltaktion wurden Sachpreise bereitgestellt, mehr hier: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel


----------



## Thosch (7. September 2016)

Ich bin angemeldet und falte mit,  egal obs Preise gibt oder nicht.


----------



## KillercornyX (7. September 2016)

Ich hoffe ja inständig dass meine Wakü bis dahin wieder dicht ist und ich mitmachen kann. Glücklicherweise hat sich die Biene ja selbst aus dem Rennen genommen, wäre ja auch leicht unausgewogen


----------



## Rarek (7. September 2016)

ich denke ich kann mit neuer Hardware auch mal wieder meinen PC reanimieren... zwar net 24/7, aber besser als nüscht 
auf ins getümmel, auch wenn mir warscheinlich die Kollegen bei Boinc auf's Dach steigen werden 



nun also ans anheizen... mal schauen wo er sich einpendelt ^^


----------



## sc59 (7. September 2016)

Rarek schrieb:


> auch wenn mir warscheinlich die Kollegen bei Boinc auf's Dach steigen werden
> ^^



ganz sicher nicht .


----------



## Rarek (7. September 2016)

stimmt, dafür gibts ne Kiste Bier mehr von mir im Pott... das nächste Treffen kann also kommen 

ps.
ich Rechne momentan net für 70335 bei boinc 




edith sagt:

es lebt (mit jetzt schon 400k ppd)
(und mein Server warscheinlich auch bald)


----------



## binär-11110110111 (7. September 2016)

Die ZOTAC GeForce GTX 1060 3GB trifft morgen bei mir ein, kann's kaum erwarten...


----------



## Rarek (7. September 2016)

gz ^^


bei mir heizt eine 390X fleißig vor sich hin
(und nen FX 8350 und ne 650TI -> ~720W)


ich will die Rechnung garnicht erst sehen...



edith sagt noch was:

kann man auch Wu's Bunkern wie bei boinc? ich bräuchte meist nen ganzen Tagessatz ^^;


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (7. September 2016)

So, gleich mal im 1070/1080 Sammler geschrieben ...
Wäre schön, wenn wir zu solch einem wichtigen Event, noch den ein oder anderen an unserer Seite wähnen könnten


----------



## Rarek (8. September 2016)

ich habe innerhalb von 4h 62k gemacht... wow, das war früher nen ganzer Monat


----------



## KonterSchock (8. September 2016)

würde ja gern mit machen aber wie seriös ist das ganze? würde da  gern mitmachen aber auch nur anonym.

bräuchte da Hilfe zum einrichten.


----------



## Rarek (8. September 2016)

anonym ist das ganze sowieso (es sei denn du kommst auf die Idee deinen echt Namen als Namen für F@H zu nehmen  )
wenn du es ganz anonym haben willst kannst du auch "einfach so" falten, die wu's werden dann dem universal Acc "anonymus" gutgeschrieben, allerdings kriegst du hier keine Bonuspunkte 
(welche in dem How-to weiter unten noch beschrieben werden)

seriösität ist bei einer der geachtesten Universitäten weltweit wohl gegeben, denke ich

zur Hilfe...
schriftlich ist es immer doof Anleitungen zu geben, weil man nicht Live hilfe kiegen kann, aber ansonsten gibt es hier was passendes:
[HowTo] - Anleitung Einrichtung FAH Client 7.4.4


----------



## KillercornyX (8. September 2016)

Vom Prinzip her ist es selbst mit Username und Account bei Stanford anonym. Du musst keine weiteren Angaben machen. Du hast nur einen Usernamen und den KEY dazu. 

Tapatalk @ GT-I9505 + CM13 (Android 6.0.1)


----------



## brooker (8. September 2016)

@konterschock: schön das du dabei bist!'Thema anonym, ist bereits gesagt worden. Da wäre für Dich der PCGH-Teamaccount das richtige. Wie es geht steht im besagten HowTo. Wenn es bei der Einrichtung noch Fragen gibt bitte PN. Machen das dann zusammen.


----------



## Rarek (8. September 2016)

hmm... ich habe nun 4 wu's abgeliefert für nenn Wert von 136k...
vor ein paar monaten brauchte ich noch 1092 wu's für die selben punkte... ich liebe meine 390X jetzt schon
bringt der 15'er Crimson Treiber deutlich mehr punkte, als wie der aktuellste bei meiner Kerte? (falls das schon wer probiert hat)


----------



## KonterSchock (8. September 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> @konterschock: schön das du dabei bist!'Thema anonym, ist bereits gesagt worden. Da wäre für Dich der PCGH-Teamaccount das richtige. Wie es geht steht im besagten HowTo. Wenn es bei der Einrichtung noch Fragen gibt bitte PN. Machen das dann zusammen.


würden dann nicht meine Bonus punkte an pcgh fallen? versteh das Belohnungs System nicht, sprich ist mir im Grunde irgendwo egal aber was hat das auf sich? 

hab nun die Software geladen.


----------



## Rarek (8. September 2016)

die Bonuspunkte fallen immer an den Inhaber des Keys (wenn Name und Key zusammenpassen)


----------



## brooker (8. September 2016)

... das Bonussystem ist so aufgebaut, dass man für eine schnelle Abarbeitung einer WU einen Bonus on top bekommt. Sprich, je schneller die WU abgeliefert wird, umso mehr Punkte bekommt man.


----------



## KonterSchock (8. September 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> ... das Bonussystem ist so aufgebaut, dass man für eine schnelle Abarbeitung einer WU einen Bonus on top bekommt. Sprich, je schneller die WU abgeliefert wird, umso mehr Punkte bekommt man.


und was kann man damit machen? 

ok also würde meine arbeit "punkte" an pcgh fallen? hmmm wäre für mich auch ok aber?


----------



## brooker (8. September 2016)

... die Punkte werten dein Ranking auf. Unser Team ist aktuell gerade auf Platz 13 im weltweitem Ranking. 

Wenn du den PCGH-TEAM Account nutzt, werden die Punkte dem Team unpersonalisiert gutgeschrieben. Uns geht es aber in erster Linie um die Abarbeitung der Workunits. Der Rest ist nur Beiwerk.


----------



## KonterSchock (8. September 2016)

ja ok, verstehe, ja dann werde ich mal installieren und hoffe euch damit zu helfen.

so um 11 uhr werde ich es mal angehen.


----------



## Bumblebee (8. September 2016)

KonterSchock schrieb:


> ja ok, verstehe, ja dann werde ich mal installieren und hoffe euch damit zu helfen.
> 
> so um 11 uhr werde ich es mal angehen.



S*uuu*per, ganz herzlichen Dank


----------



## KonterSchock (8. September 2016)

läuft nun richtig? wie kann ich die gpu dazuschalten? läuft schon mit oder?

wann tauch ich da Individual Overall Rank - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats auf?


----------



## FlyingPC (8. September 2016)

Die GPU wird dir rechts angezeigt und foldet schon mit!


----------



## KonterSchock (8. September 2016)

das Ergebnis sehe ich dann wo? wo sehe ich das ich sinnvoll helfe?


----------



## brooker (8. September 2016)

... hier im Forum gibt es ein HowTo zum FAH-CLIENT. Dort habe ich die Links zur Statistik hinterlegt und in ca 3 Stunden nach Fertigstellung de ersten Wu kannst du dann Ergebnisse sehen. Bitte schaue mal. Bin aktuell nur mit Handy unterwegs.


----------



## KonterSchock (8. September 2016)

also ich tauch da nirgendwo auf.

wow Kiste wird ganz schön gefordert.


----------



## brooker (8. September 2016)

... ich schicke Dir heute Abend den Link und da kannst du das erreichte sehn. Ok?


----------



## KonterSchock (8. September 2016)

ok, geht klar.


----------



## KillercornyX (8. September 2016)

Du faltest mit dem Team Account, direkt sichtbar ist dann deine Arbeit nicht. Du kannst es nur an Hand der Punkte verfolgen. 

Tapatalk @ GT-I9505 + CM13 (Android 6.0.1)


----------



## Rarek (8. September 2016)

nein tut er aufgrund eines Schreibfehlers grad nicht 

er hat ein "ous" hinten zuviel ^^

das müsstest du noch beheben wenn du auf "Change Identity" klickst (unter der Teamnummer)
zudem wäre es gut den Regler unten auf "full" zu stellen, da deine Gpu sonst nicht faltet, solange der PC nicht mindestens 10 min. unbenutzt ist (falls gewünscht, aber Spiele spielen wirste dann nimmer können  )


----------



## binär-11110110111 (8. September 2016)

Rarek schrieb:


> gz ^^
> bei mir heizt eine 390X fleißig vor sich hin
> (und nen FX 8350 und ne 650TI -> ~720W)
> 
> ich will die Rechnung garnicht erst sehen...



720 Watt mal 24? Stunden macht 17,28 Kilowatt. 25 Cent? je Kilowatt sind also 4,32 Euronen pro Tag...


----------



## KonterSchock (8. September 2016)

so besser


----------



## FlyingPC (8. September 2016)

@KonterSchock Jetzt läuft's!


----------



## Rarek (8. September 2016)

460k ppd sieht gut aus, ja


----------



## KonterSchock (8. September 2016)

kann man auch eine pause einlegen? und da weiter machen wo man aufgehört hat? müsste die Lüfter mal aufdrehen im bios, die kiste wird gut heiß.


----------



## Rarek (8. September 2016)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> 720 Watt mal 24? Stunden macht 17,28 Kilowatt. 25 Cent? je Kilowatt sind also 4,32 Euronen pro Tag...



+ 130W Server neben drann (78ct) (ist nur nen schnuckeliger Xeon X3210)

... zahlt eh Cheffe 




aber wiederum darfste bei mir net mit 24h, sondern nur mit 14h rechnen (ich lass die nicht wärend der Arbeit laufen außer eventuell den Xeon)
macht also 5,10€/d für alles  (bzw. 2,98€ bei mir... also läppische 1071€ im Jahr - also habe ich nach der Ausbildung meine Firma 3215€ zusätzlich gekostet... muhahaha)





KonterSchock schrieb:


> kann man auch eine pause einlegen? und da  weiter machen wo man aufgehört hat? müsste die Lüfter mal aufdrehen im  bios, die kiste wird gut heiß.


ja kann man - pause drücken und etwas warten bis er alles gestoppt hat (dauert 10-20 sec)
aber am rande... drehen deine Lüfter nicht alleine hoch weil sie theoretisch an ner Lüftersteuerung mit temp Sensor hängen sollten?


----------



## alexk94 (8. September 2016)

Das ist die Seite von der brooker spricht:

PC Games Hardware Individual Users List - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

Da ist alles schön aufgelistet, von deinen persönlichen Gesamtpunkten, tägliche Punkteausbeute u. vieles mehr.

Musst dich nur noch selbst suchen u. abwarten.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. September 2016)

KonterSchock schrieb:


> würde da  gern mitmachen aber auch nur anonym.
> 
> bräuchte da Hilfe zum einrichten.


Teamaccount wäre anonym.

Im "Anleitung Einrichtung V7" ist alles erklärt, falls dann immernoch Fragen sind hier melden.


----------



## KonterSchock (8. September 2016)

Finish up, then stop?


----------



## Rarek (8. September 2016)

ach... bist ja nur mit dem Webcontrol unterwegs..


dann wäre es der große rote "stop folding" Knopf ^^
(darfst nur net vergessen nacher wieder auf Start zu drücken)
aber deine Variante wäre für die Punkte besser (kriegst weniger Bonus um so mehr die wu dauert... und wärend Idletime gehts schneller runter mit dem Bonus)


----------



## KonterSchock (8. September 2016)

ok, was hat das hier zu bedeuten? Protein?

prog läuft wieder.


----------



## KillercornyX (8. September 2016)

Das ist die grafische Darstellung des Faltvorgangs, reine Spielerei und verballert nur Rechenleistung. 

Tapatalk @ GT-I9505 + CM13 (Android 6.0.1)


----------



## KonterSchock (8. September 2016)

ok, also für die Tone diese darstellung.

wer erklärt mir mal das ganze sprich wie kann ich mir das vorstellen, ich lese zb ppd und irgendwas mit Ru, aber wie hängt das ganze denn zusammen?

auf einer seite schaufelt man punkte, aber wie hilft man damit denn Leuten die Alzheimer oder krebs haben sprich, ich versteh das ganze bis jetzt noch nicht so wirklich, wer wäre denn so lieb und erklärt es mir?


----------



## Rarek (8. September 2016)

es wird berechnet, wie sich Proteine / Zellen  (oder so) unter bestimmten Bedingungen verhalten, hauptsächlich Zeit (die Veränderung wie bei Krebs oder das Zerfallen wie bei Alzheimer)
das ganze Arbeitspacket wird dann in ganz kleine Stücke zerteilt und in handlichen Packeten (Wu's - Arbeitseinheiten) dann zu dir z.B. gebracht
nach dem Berechnen wird alles wieder zusammengefügt und beschaut an der Uni


so zumindest die Kurzvariante, welche ich so grad im Schädel habe


----------



## binär-11110110111 (8. September 2016)

Sie ist daha !  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  xxx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 xxx  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Problem: Ein bekannter Bug vertauscht die Anzeige & meine neue Zotac GTX 2016 3GB wird nicht ganz sauber erkannt. Dennoch faltet sie mit ca. 250K aktuell... und ist laut... gut bei +28 Grad in der Bude. 

O.K., ggf. Vorschläge ?


----------



## KonterSchock (8. September 2016)

und mit der Erkenntnis geht die uni wo hin? wo sind dann die Änderungen sprich die Bewegung dieses Projektes bemerkbar?


----------



## FlyingPC (8. September 2016)

@binär Wie steht's um den Verbrauch?


----------



## KonterSchock (8. September 2016)

wo sehe ich den?


----------



## FlyingPC (8. September 2016)

KonterSchock schrieb:


> wo sehe ich den?



Die Posts haben sich überschnitten. Mein Frage war an binär gemeint.


----------



## mattinator (8. September 2016)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Sie ist daha !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In der Slot-Konfiguration den Slot-Index manuell auf 0 bzw. 1 setzen (einfach mal testen). Btw., stimmt die Graphics Clock aus dem Hardware Monitor ? Dann läuft der Treiber möglicherweise im "Fallback"-Modus.

@KonterSchock
Kannst mal hier schauen: FAH Blog — Folding@home. Oder auch hier: Folding Forum • View forum - General Discussions.


----------



## brooker (8. September 2016)

@konterschock: Bitte schreibe alle Fragen mal zusammen und wir gehen dad heute Abend mal zusammen durch. Eines noch vorweg, du machst nichts umsonst und es ist für die Allgemeinheit gut!


----------



## binär-11110110111 (8. September 2016)

Also: Grafik-Clock im HW Monitor ist falsch, laut GPU-Z liegt dieser bei 1506 MHz, als Netzteil verwende ich das Seasonic G-Series G-550W PCGH-Edition (6-Pin-Stecker) für (laut Hersteller) 120 Watt unter Vollast. Habe nun die GTX 750 Ti mal entfernt, schaut dann so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 xxx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 xxx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sie faltet gut, wird aber nicht sauber erkannt ! Ist wohl zu neu ???

Edit: Inzwischen macht sie 340K ! YES !


----------



## mattinator (8. September 2016)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Sie faltet gut, wird aber nicht sauber erkannt ! Ist wohl zu neu ???


GPUs.txt manuell anpassen, s.a. Folding Forum • View topic - GPUs.txt.


----------



## Rarek (8. September 2016)

hat eine 1060 wirklich soviel mehr Leistung, dass sie beim gleichen Projekt meine 390X mit faktor 2 überholt?


----------



## KonterSchock (8. September 2016)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Also: Grafik-Clock im HW Monitor ist falsch, laut GPU-Z liegt dieser bei 1506 MHz, als Netzteil verwende ich das Seasonic G-Series G-550W PCGH-Edition (6-Pin-Stecker) für (laut Hersteller) 120 Watt unter Vollast. Habe nun die GTX 750 Ti mal entfernt, schaut dann so aus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



was meinst du mit 340k?


----------



## Rarek (8. September 2016)

340000 Punkte pro Tag (PPD) alleine durch die Grafikkarte


----------



## KonterSchock (8. September 2016)

wodran sieht man das?


----------



## Rarek (8. September 2016)

"estimated PPD:"
bei dir sind es 490k


----------



## KonterSchock (8. September 2016)

die cpu ist schon durch, normal müsste doch cuda schneller sein als die cpu oder?


----------



## Rarek (8. September 2016)

kommt auf die Arbeiteinheit drauf an
außerdem sind die nicht alle gleich groß

eine Milchmädchenrechnung dazu:

die CPU ist ein "ich kann alles machen" Chip - nur langsam
die gpu kann wenig machen, aber dafür eine ganze menge davon

deswegen ist der Rechenaufwand für eine GPU Einheit teilweise 50 mal so hoch, als wie bei den relativ kleinen cpu Bröckchen

und bevor du fragst,
nein man kann nicht sehen wieviel Rechenaufwand eine Einheit genau braucht (zumindest weiß ich nüscht von solch einer Funktion...)


----------



## Bumblebee (8. September 2016)

Rarek schrieb:


> hat eine 1060 wirklich soviel mehr Leistung, dass sie beim gleichen Projekt meine 390X mit faktor 2 überholt?



Meine 1060er (6 GB) "machen" im Tag >= 400k PPD


----------



## Rarek (8. September 2016)

meine soll 420k ppd machen, aber eine einzelne Wu gibt mir nur 70k - 80k
deswegen wunder ich mich 
und die Projektnummer ist zumindest die selbe


----------



## FlyingPC (8. September 2016)

420k sind ja die Punkte für den ganzen Tag. Dann müssen 5 WU's am Tag gerechnet werden. Dann passt alles.


----------



## KillercornyX (8. September 2016)

Ui, das nenn ich mal ein guten Einstieg für nen Neuling! 

Übrigens, mit alt + druck machst du nur vom aktiven Fenster einen Screenshot. 

Tapatalk @ GT-I9505 + CM13 (Android 6.0.1)


----------



## binär-11110110111 (8. September 2016)

Sind 82 Grad bei 28 Grad Raumtemperatur normal ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KonterSchock (8. September 2016)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Sind 82 Grad bei 28 Grad Raumtemperatur normal ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Temps sind heftig! 

Die Kiste brauch mehr Luft, sonst erstickt sie dir und geht flöten!


----------



## Zocker85 (8. September 2016)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Also wie ich es gesagt habe.
> Die 1080 iss das absolut Faltwunder. Selbst wenn ich das pt auf 100 Prozent lasse, komme ich auf einen Primärverbrauch von ca. 210 Watt bei einer Ausbeute von ca. 800k an PPD
> Das wären dann ca 33k pro Stunde.
> 
> ...



sind die 800k Durchschnitt konstant über mehrere Tage oder  bis zu 800k je nach WU? und 210 Watt Gesamtrechner Verbrauch? Kommt mir recht wenig vor, welche 1080er hast du? dacht dass allein die Karte 180-220 Watt in etwa verbraucht?


PS was ist effizienter: mit 2x 970er zu falten oder 970 verkaufen und gebraucht 980ti kaufen?


----------



## binär-11110110111 (8. September 2016)

KonterSchock schrieb:


> Temps sind heftig!
> 
> Die Kiste brauch mehr Luft, sonst erstickt sie dir und geht flöten!



O.K., habe mit dem Nvidia-Inspector "power and temperature target" auf power 90% und Temperatur 78 Grad gestellt, funzt sauber. Speicher taktet nun mit 3,8 anstatt mit 4GHz, Turbo fährt seltener voll aus, F@H NICHT langsamer. Die Hitzewelle ist ja hoffentlich Mitte September zu Ende. Werde dennoch mein Kühlkonzept überarbeiten. Bis später ...


----------



## Zocker85 (8. September 2016)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Meine 1060er (6 GB) "machen" im Tag >= 400k PPD



sind deine Karten übertaktet? Powertarget 100%? dacht dass die 1060 um 350k schafft.

PS blöde Frage, sieht man die Punkteausbeute sofort wenn ich den Takt bzw. Powertarget verstelle? Zumindest über NVIDIA Inspector reagiert es überhaupt nicht auf Änderungen oder macht ihr es in Afterburner?


----------



## Rarek (8. September 2016)

hmm... wärme?
also ich finds schon fast gut... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps.
er hatte grad 10h pause, habt erbarmen mit den ppd


----------



## brooker (8. September 2016)

Zocker85 schrieb:


> ... was ist effizienter: mit 2x 970er zu falten oder 970 verkaufen und gebraucht 980ti kaufen?



Durch den Bonus und die kostenintensivere Hardware die du für die Versorgung von  zwei GTX 970er brauchst, würde ich auf eine gebrauchte 980ti setzen.



binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> O.K., habe mit dem Nvidia-Inspector "power and temperature target" auf power 90% und Temperatur 78 Grad gestellt, funzt sauber. Speicher taktet nun mit 3,8 anstatt mit 4GHz, Turbo fährt seltener voll aus. ...  Werde dennoch mein Kühlkonzept überarbeiten. Bis später ...



Das ist eine gute Entscheidung von Dir. Wenn wir mal rüber schauen sollen stelle Dein System einfach hier vor - Zeigt her eure Folding@Home-PCs


----------



## JayTea (8. September 2016)

KonterSchock schrieb:


> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...r-pcgh-folding-home-thread-ii-unbenannt-1.jpg
> wodran sieht man das?



Hallo *KonterSchock*!  Schön das du so emsig mit dabei bist und dich für das Projekt so sehr interessierst!! 

Auf deinem Screenshot oben siehst du, dass hinter CPU eine "7" steht und dahinter "Ready" - das ist nicht optimal, denn so faltet nur deine Grafikkarte, nicht aber deine CPU!
Das hat technische Gründe und liegt an der Stanford University, woran du auch nichts ändern kannst. Was du aber ändern kannst, ist, dass du die Zahl von 7 auf 6 verringerst. Das hat zur Folge, dass deine CPU nicht mit 7 Threads sondern "nur" mit 6 Threads faltet. [Du hast einen Prozessor mit 4 Kernen und durch HyperThreading werden diese physikalischen Kerne nochmals "aufgeteilt, sodass dir maximal 8 Threads zur Verfügung stünden.]
Um das umzustellen klickst du in dem Hauptfenster "FAHControl" oben links auf "Configure" > dann wählst du den dritten Reiter "Slots" aus > in der Liste klickst du doppelt auf "0 cpu" > im neuen Fenster änderst du die Zahl oben (müsste momentan bei dir auf "-1" stehen) auf 6. Danach noch auf OK und Save klicken und von nun an werden 6 Threads (also "drei CPU-Kerne") zum Proteinefalten genutzt.
Als nächstes kannst du kontrollieren, dass im Hauptfenster nicht mehr blau hinterlegt "Ready"  sondern grün hinterlegt "Running" steht. Es wurde eine neue WorkUnit runtergeladen und deine CPU hat angefangen diese zu berechnen. 


Generell zum Thema was hier gemacht wird:
Proteine sind Eiweiße und kommen überall in unserem Körper vor, wobei sie die aller verschiedensten Aufgaben erledigen.
Als erstes kannst du dir ein Protein als einfachen Faden vorstellen, der je nach Protein bzw. Aufgabe in der Körperzelle mal etwas länger, mal etwas kürzer ist. Wenn ich von diesem Faden rede, dann sind wir da schon in sehr kleinen Dimensionen angelangt: der Faden besteht selbst aus hunderten/tausenden... Aminosäuren und eine Aminosäure besteht aus wenigen, bis vielen Atomen: Glycin ist die kleinste/einfachste Aminosäure, Phenylalanin (kennt man von einigen Lebensmitteln (Softdrink/Kaugummi glaube ich  -  "Achtung, erhält eine Phenylalaninquelle") ist hingegen deutlich größer/komplexer! Diese Warnung steht dann übrigens dadrauf, weil es Menschen gibt, die diese Aminosäure nicht verstoffwechseln können, was zur Folge hat, dass sie im Körper akkumuliert, weil sie nicht abgebaut werden kann und das bringt gesundheitliche Probleme mitsich.

Warum jetzt *Folding* at home? Am Anfang der Herstellung in der Zelle ist ein Protein wie gesagt nichts weiter als ein Faden = eine Aneinanderreihung von Aminosäuren. Dieser hat zu dem Zeitpunkt aber noch keinerlei Funktion im Körper, denn erst, wenn sich dieser Faden auf *EINE *ganz bestimmte Art und Weise (chemische Wechselwirkungen zwischen den einzelnen Atomen der Aminosäuren) um sich selbst gewunden hat wie ein Faden Wolle, kann er seiner bestimmten Aufgabe im Körper nachgehen und arbeiten. 
Wenn man jetzt erstens bedenkt, dass es bei etwa 20 verschiedenen Aminosäuren im Körper millionen Kombinationen gibt, verschiedenste "Fäden" in unterschiedlichsten Längen Protein1=(AS1+AS15+AS9+AS6+...) |||Protein2=(AS5+AS13+AS5+AS8+...) zu erstellen, dann ist das schon eine verdammt große Vielfältigkeit!
Wenn man jetzt zweites bedenkt, dass sich bei Protein1 (zusätzlich zu erstens) nochmals hunderte/millionen verschiedene Kombinationsmöglichkeiten ergeben, wie sich sie einzelnen Aminosäuren (AS1+AS15+AS9+AS6+...) zu einander verhalten/aneinander anlagern = chemische Wechselwirkungen zwischen den einzelnen Atomen der Aminosäuren = Faltung, dann potenziert sich die Vielfältigkeit abermals um ein Vielfaches!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Was hat das jetzt mit Krankheit (Krebs/Alzheimer... whatever!) zu tun?
Viele Diese Krankheiten beruhen darauf, dass sich beim alltäglichen Ablauf (Stoffwechsel) in unseren Zellen Proteine falsch zusammenfalten, d.h. es stimmt vielleicht noch die Primärsequenz (also der Faden) des herzustellenden Proteins (AS1+AS15+AS9+AS6+...)  aber nicht mehr das sich bspw. AS1 mit AS5 und AS13 mit AS8 zusammenlagern sollte (das wäre die Primärsequenz eines Proteins, es gibt auch noch Sekundär, Tertiär, Quartärstruktur); wie gesagt, es gibt nur *eine einzig richtige Kombinationsmöglichkeit *! Stattdessen hat sich wohlmöglich AS1 mit AS15 oder AS6 zusammengelagert und zack, kann es schon sein, dass das ganze komplette verdammte Protein (welches aus zig hunderten/tausenden Aminosäuren bestehen kann!) für die Tonne ist, weil es seine Funktion in der Zelle nicht mehr erfüllen kann. Das tritt physiologischerweise in allen Zellen immer mal wieder auf und ist auch überhaupt nicht schlimm; dann wird das funktions untüchtige Protein halt wieder abgebaut und neu hergestellt. Wenn aber der Körper genrell die Fähigkeit verloren hat (sprich in allen Zellen (eines Organs) ein bestimmtes und ggf. wichtiges Protein herzustellen, dann kann das nun mal in einer ernsthaften Krankheit münden.
Was Krebs angeht könnte es z.B. so sein, dass eine Körperzelle entartet (anfängt sich unkontrolliert zu teilen) und dann irgendwann Krebs entsteht. Um das zu verhindern gibt es Zellen unseres Immunsystems, die diese sich unkontrolliert teilenden Zellen markieren und entweder selbst platt machen oder die außerkontrollegeratene Zelle tötet sich selbst (weil es ihr von einer anderen Zelle "gesagt" wurde). Damit diese Zellen untereinander kommunizieren (*Zelle1*: Hey, ist bei dirt alles okay? *Zelle2*: nee, ****, ich werde zur Krebszelle! *Zelle1*: okay, dann musst du sterben! Ist besser für uns alle!! *Zelle2*: na gut... ) sind unter anderem auch Proteine zuständig, die sich auf der Oberfläche der Zellen befinden. Passt ProteinXY@Zelle1 jetzt aber nicht mehr zu ProteinAB@Zelle2, können diese nicht mehr kommunizieren und die entartende Zelle wird ggf. nicht getötet.......    Viel mit dieser Zell <-> Zell-Kommunikation haben auch Zytokine zu tun und auch das sind wiederum Proteine. Wie gesagt: überall im Körper sind Proteine, es gibt sau viele und es gibt nochmals übermäßig (fast unvorstellbar) viele Möglichkeiten das diese wegen ihrer falschen Faltung "kaputt" = funktionslos sind.
[Ende der Ansprache! ]


----------



## KonterSchock (8. September 2016)

ja keine Ursache, möchte es halt mehr verstehen was ich da treibe.

bis jetzt faltet nur noch die gpu, cpu ist durchgelaufen.

hab versucht es zu aber die 7 bleibt auch wenn ich auf 0 oder 1 stelle sprich save.

bin ja gleich mit @brooker im Kontakt, der erklärt es mir und kann es dann schön einstellen, wenn er möchte, steh da noch heftig aufm schlauch.


----------



## Bumblebee (8. September 2016)

Zocker85 schrieb:


> sind deine Karten übertaktet? Powertarget 100%? dacht dass die 1060 um 350k schafft.
> 
> PS blöde Frage, sieht man die Punkteausbeute sofort wenn ich den Takt bzw. Powertarget verstelle? Zumindest über NVIDIA Inspector reagiert es überhaupt nicht auf Änderungen oder macht ihr es in Afterburner?



Jawolle, sind hochgestellt (mit Afterburner) und plus 100 MHz (Basis) = >2000 MHz Boost


----------



## sc59 (8. September 2016)

JayTea studierst du das?
geiles Fall beispiel, 
das kann ich nachvollziehen


----------



## JayTea (8. September 2016)

sc59 schrieb:


> JayTea studierst du das?
> geiles Fall beispiel,
> das kann ich nachvollziehen



Ich studiere Biologie als Bachelor und bin grade bei den Versuchen für meine Bachelorarbeit; also fast fertig.   Dabei mache ich aber was mit Pflanzen.
Das Wissen kommt natürlich aus diesem Studium: Biochemie und Immunbiologie hauptsächlich. Und es freut mich das du es verstehst und mir das Studium was gebracht hat! 

Falls noch weitere Fragen offen sind - nur zu!


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (8. September 2016)

Zocker85 schrieb:


> sind die 800k Durchschnitt konstant über mehrere Tage oder  bis zu 800k je nach WU? und 210 Watt Gesamtrechner Verbrauch? Kommt mir recht wenig vor, welche 1080er hast du? dacht dass allein die Karte 180-220 Watt in etwa verbraucht?



Also ich Falte nur über Nacht ... Ich schicke euch morgen Früh mal einen Screenshot von F@H Client ...
Lautr meinem Messgerät komme ich auf ca 210 Watt wenn die Karte mit 100% PT Faltet ... Punkte sind dann so 750 - 800K PPD

Ich habe die KFA² GTX1080 Hall of Fame
Die Karte wird auch nicht wirklich Wärmer als 60 - 65 °C ... Daher sicherlich der niedrige Verbrauch ...
Wie gesagt ... DIe Karte iss echt der Hammer


----------



## mattinator (9. September 2016)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Lautr meinem Messgerät komme ich auf ca 210 Watt wenn die Karte mit 100% PT Faltet ... Punkte sind dann so 750 - 800K PPD
> 
> Ich habe die KFA² GTX1080 Hall of Fame
> Die Karte wird auch nicht wirklich Wärmer als 60 - 65 °C ... Daher sicherlich der niedrige Verbrauch ...



Dein Messgerät wird wohl nicht ganz stimmen. Nach der letzten PCGH Print ist der Verbrauch Deiner Karte und meiner MSI GeForce GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G wie folgt:



Karte|Crysis 3|Risen 3|Anno 2070|Maximum
KFA² GTX1080 Hall of Fame
|180|202|232|255
MSI GeForce GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G
|168|184|208|208
Und mein Messgerät zeigt beim Folding über 300 W an, was unter Beachtung des restlichen Systems und meiner jährlichen Stromrechnung auch so hinkommt. Kann sein, dass der Rest Deines Systems weniger verbraucht, aber nur 210 W beim Folding kann ich nicht ganz glauben. Was zeigen den GPU-Z und Co. als Verbrauch an ? Meine Karte wird übrigens auch nicht wärmer, ist halt Pascal-Architektur.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (9. September 2016)

Also ich habe jetzt mal schnell nen Screen gemacht ... und mit ca 55% TDP kommen knapp über 200 Watt auch hin 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe das Brennenstuhl Primera-Line PM231E und das hat bei CB recht gut abgeschnitten ...
Hat damals beim Falten mit der 980Ti auch knapp 300 Watt angezeigt ... Da kommt schon hin 

Gerade zeigt es wieder zwischen 200 & 210 Watt an ... Das glaube ich auch


----------



## Rarek (9. September 2016)

kann ich mir die mal leihen? auf unbestimmte Zeit 
ich hätt da gerne noch ein paar leisere punkte 

meine 390X schaufelt hier nämlich mit gut 3000 umdrehungen ihre Luft... was man nicht alles fürs folding macht 
(aber Schlafen kann ich weningstens dabei.. da bin ich schon abgekocht ^^)



bin aber noch am Überlegen meine 650TI nicht in meinen Server zu kloppen, denn dann hätt die mit ihren paar pünktchen weningstens 24/5 was zu tun
einzige Schwierigkeit ist das Internet... das empfängt momentan mein großer und schiebt es dann mit Kabel (shared connection) an den Server weiter
da ich aber wärend der Arbeit den Großen abstelle, wird das eventuell noch eine kleine Bastelstunde... 
(Wlan Karte in den Server mit der GF und dann mal schauen ob mein Server das mit'm Netz auch hinkriegt)


und noch ne Frage an die Nerds hier:

kann ich den Client auch direkt auf meinem Debianserver auslesen? (man bedenke, das er Kopflos ist)


----------



## remind (9. September 2016)

Habe den Client gestern bei mir installiert und letzte Nacht gleich mal durchlaufen lassen. Bin gespannt, wie der Stand nachher nach der Arbeit ist. 

Muss mich am Wochenende mal genauer mit der Konfiguration des Clients befassen.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (9. September 2016)

Moin zusammen,

wie versprochen, der Screen am nächsten Morgen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Messgerät zeigt 220 - 230 Primär an 
Das kommt bei ca. 60% TDP auch hin


----------



## KillercornyX (9. September 2016)

Einfach nur wow... Diese PPT... 
Du meinst aber Warscheinlich das Power target und nicht die TDP, das ist was anderes... 

Tapatalk @ GT-I9505 + CM13 (Android 6.0.1)


----------



## remind (9. September 2016)

Egal wie ich es in die Signatur schreibe, der erstellt bei mir kein Bild zu den Statistiken. Was mache ich falsch?


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (9. September 2016)

KillercornyX schrieb:


> Einfach nur wow... Diese PPT...
> Du meinst aber Warscheinlich das Power target und nicht die TDP, das ist was anderes...



Verzeihung. Genau das meinte ich... 
Wie komm ich auf TDP O_o 

Ich bin selber sehr überrascht über die Leistung der 1080


----------



## FlyingPC (9. September 2016)

remind schrieb:


> Egal wie ich es in die Signatur schreibe, der erstellt bei mir kein Bild zu den Statistiken. Was mache ich falsch?



Hast die Anleitung aus diesem Thread genommen?


----------



## remind (9. September 2016)

FlyingPC schrieb:


> Hast die Anleitung aus diesem Thread genommen?



Oh man, wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil ... xD
Punkt 1 der Anleitung habe ich irgendwie nicht beachtet. Danke dir!


----------



## mattinator (9. September 2016)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Also ich habe jetzt mal schnell nen Screen gemacht ... und mit ca 55% TDP kommen knapp über 200 Watt auch hin
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Brennstuhl ist ja nix billiges, dann sollte der Wert wohl stimmen. Dann muss jedoch der "Rest" Deines Rechners echt sparsam arbeiten. Faltet die CPU mit ? Bei einem Powertarget der Karte von 300 W (s. Geforce GTX 1080: Custom-Designs in der Hersteller-Ubersicht [Update]) läuft sie da mit ca. 160W, d.h. für den Rest incl. CPU sind gerade mal 40 bis 50 W übrig. Kann ich trotzdem nicht glauben, da auch ohne CPU-Folding mindestens zwei Kerne auf voller Last laufen. Aber sei's drum sparsam sind die Pascal-Karten alle, die eine etwas mehr, die andere etwas weniger. Mit meiner 1070 habe ich im Vergleich zur 970 ca. 1.9-fache Ausbeute und einen geringere Leistungsaufnahme.


----------



## wait (9. September 2016)

Also Sparsam ist eine 1080 auf jeden Fall.
Differenz zu meiner 980ti ~ 80W
Mit meinem restlichen Unterbau (4930K) komme ich auf, je nach WU  295W - 400 W.


----------



## Rarek (9. September 2016)

soo... Wochenende, also darf die 750TI bei mir zuhaus auch mal rann... nur ist im gegenzug mein großer aus... meh


----------



## Thosch (9. September 2016)

Rarek schrieb:


> ...
> einzige Schwierigkeit ist das Internet... das empfängt momentan mein großer und schiebt es dann mit Kabel (shared connection) an den Server weiter
> da ich aber wärend der Arbeit den Großen abstelle, wird das eventuell noch eine kleine Bastelstunde...
> (Wlan Karte in den Server mit der GF und dann mal schauen ob mein Server das mit'm Netz auch hinkriegt)
> ...



Schon mal an´nen Switch gedacht ... ?


----------



## simder (9. September 2016)

hi. ich klinge mich mal seit langen wieder ein. sagt mal muss ich bei dem Welt-Alzheimer-Tages auch dieses beim Client einstellen?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. September 2016)

Rarek schrieb:


> und noch ne Frage an die Nerds hier:
> 
> kann ich den Client auch direkt auf meinem Debianserver auslesen? (man bedenke, das er Kopflos ist)


Ja, gibt zwei Möglichkeiten:
V7 selber > Überwachung + Steuerung des entsprechenden Fahclienten (in deinem Fall der auf deinem Server)
HFM.NET (Überwachung + Statistik)


@brooker:
Anleitung zur Fernsteuerung des V7 fehlt im HowTo


----------



## brooker (9. September 2016)

@Alex: stimmt, war bisher noch nicht das Thema. Muss schauen wann ich dazu komme. 
@Rarek: hast Du schon was gegoogelt oder fängst Du bei null an?


----------



## Zocker85 (9. September 2016)

ich versteh net, wenn ich den Takt oder Speichertakt erhöhe, bleibt die Restliche Zeit bzw. PPD identisch, trotz maximalen PT, woran liegt es denn? Sonst braucht man ja nicht übertakten oder mach ich was falsch, wollte eigentlich zur Aktion voll durchstarten 

ps wenn man nur über GPU faltet, bringt es trotzdem zur Unterstützung die CPU von 4 auf 4,4GH oder höher zu takten? 1 Kern läuft ja glaub ich eh mit, d.h. es würde ja was bringen oder?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. September 2016)

Speichertakt erhöhen bringt praktisch gar nichts.
GPU-Takt selber bringt normalerweise viel.

Hast du schon kontrolliert ob deine Änderungen überhaupt übernommen werden und die Karte auch sauber hochtaktet?

Theoretisch reichen auch die 4GHz aber ich würde es testen ob ein Unterschied zu den 4,4GHz besteht.

Gesendet von meinem XT1032 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zocker85 (9. September 2016)

ja, der höhere Takt wird angezeigt in GPU-Z und lasse es auch paar Minuten laufen, jedoch keine Reaktion auf verbliebene Zeit oder PPD, 

wie ist es bei euch wenn ihr GPU höher taktet, springt die PPD sofort hoch?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. September 2016)

PPD brauchen 15-30min bis die stimmen.
Am Schnellsten sieht man den Unterschied an den TPF die man sich in der Log ausrechnet.

Gesendet von meinem XT1032 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zocker85 (9. September 2016)

wie genau funktioniert es mit dem ausrechnen? da muss ich wohl keine 15-30 min warten oder da ebenfalls?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. September 2016)

2-3 % der WUs müssen schon gerechnet sein um effektiv den Unterschied zu sehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Punkt 14. Da befindet sich die Logdatei drin und da wird genau protokolliert wan welcher % fertig wurde.

Hier mal ein kleiner Ausschnitt von meiner Log:

19:48:32:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 416000 out of 800000 steps (52%)
19:49:25:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 424000 out of 800000 steps (53%)
19:50:17:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 432000 out of 800000 steps (54%)
19:51:09:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 440000 out of 800000 steps (55%)
19:52:05:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 448000 out of 800000 steps (56%)
19:52:57:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 456000 out of 800000 steps (57%)
19:53:50:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 464000 out of 800000 steps (58%)
19:54:42:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 472000 out of 800000 steps (59%)
19:55:35:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 480000 out of 800000 steps (60%)
19:56:31:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 488000 out of 800000 steps (61%)
19:57:24:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 496000 out of 800000 steps (62%)
19:58:16:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 504000 out of 800000 steps (63%)

Jetzt kann man hier schon ausrechnen wie lange es zwischen den einzelnen % (Frames) gedauert bis dieser fertig war > hier im Schnitt so um 56s rum.

Was noch zu beachten ist das in gewissen Abständen die Arbeit der GPU von der CPU kontrolliert wird und dann dauert es länger bis der nächste Frame fertig ist > je nach CPU und Takt sind nur ein paar Sekunden mehr bis zu 30s.

Rumpelkammer: PCGH Folding@Home-Thread II  >  Post 34946


----------



## Zocker85 (9. September 2016)

super vielen Dank, werde es beim nächsten Anlauf testen


----------



## mattinator (9. September 2016)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Speichertakt erhöhen bringt praktisch gar nichts.


Dem muss ich (wiedermal) widersprechen. Aktuelles Bsp. mit meiner GTX 1070 für das Projekt 13200, jeweils der schnellste Lauf ohne und mit VRAM-OC (Daten aus HFM-NET). Dabei ist das VRAM-OC nur wenig mehr als die default 3D-Clock, da für das Folding der Performance State P2 anstelle P0 genutzt wird (zumindest momentan unter Linux).


Core-OC|Core-Clock|VRAM-OC|VRAM-Clock|TPF|POINTS|PPD
87|1985|0|3802|02:28|125085,8|730230,3
87|1985|454| 4032|02:27|125642,6|738470,8Das ist zwar rein rechnerisch nur ca. 1% mehr PPD, summiert sich jedoch auch auf.  Verbrauch, Temperatur, Lüfterdrehzahl und OC-Stabilität haben sich durch die Erhöhung des VRAM-Taktes nicht messbar verändert. Bei allen anderen mit dem VRAM-Offset bisher getesteten Projekten sehen die Werte ähnlich aus.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. September 2016)

Dann regiert da Pascal leicht anders als die Vorgängergeneration:
Maxwell brachte es zwar auch leicht was an PPD, ging aber mit einer doch merkbaren Verbrauchserhöhung einher.


----------



## Zocker85 (10. September 2016)

TPF Punkt 8


ist es der bisherige Durchschnittswert?


----------



## mattinator (10. September 2016)

@Zocker85
Die TPF in der Tabelle sind die Durchschnittswerte für den jeweiligen Projektlauf.


----------



## JayTea (10. September 2016)

Wir falten auch übrigens einige Projekte "für" die Krankeit Cystische Fibrose=Mukoviszidose.
Bei dieser Erkrankung sind winzig kleine Chlorid-Kanäle in der Zellmembran kaputt, sodass kein Wasser dem Clorid-Gradienten folgen kann und die Patienten an übermäßig/zäher Schleimproduktion leiden, welchen sie kaum abgehustet bekommen. Die Chlorid-Kanäle bestehen aus Transmembrandomänen und das sind einfach Proteine, die sich so zusammenlagern, dass sie ein "Rohr" ergeben durch den die Cl- Ionen hindurch können.
Diesen zähen Schleim gibts aber nicht bloß nur in der Luftröhre sondern auch wieder an diversen Stellen im Körper. So kann der zähe Schleim auch zu Infertilität führen, weil keine Eier/Samen dorthin gelangen, wo sie eigentlich hin sollten.

Eine Einheit für Proteine gibts natürlich auch und diese wird in Kilo-Dalton angegeben. [Muss dabei immer an Lucky Luke denken?! ]

Diese gewöhnungsbedürftigen Konstrukte im screensaver/3D viewer sind die Proteine im sogenannten Kalottenmodell; kennt sicher der ein oder andere noch aus dem Chemie-Unterricht.
Jeder farbige Punkt (grau/schwarz für Kohlenstoff, rot für Sauerstoff...) steht dabei für ein Atom einer Aminosäure in der bereits erwähnten Aminosäurekette.
Das Proteingewicht berechnet sich demnach natürlich aus der Primärsequenz des Proteins (Aminosäuren) bzw. anhand der Atommassen. Ein Wasserstoffatom wiegt ja deutlich weniger als ein Sauerstoffatom.


----------



## Rarek (10. September 2016)

Thosch schrieb:


> Schon mal an´nen Switch gedacht ... ?



das Wort "empfängt" habe ich nicht ohne Grund gewählt

außerdem reicht es ja wenn einer das Wlan empängt und es via Kabel weiterreicht 



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ja, gibt zwei Möglichkeiten:
> V7 selber > Überwachung + Steuerung des entsprechenden Fahclienten (in deinem Fall der auf deinem Server)
> HFM.NET (Überwachung + Statistik)


der Server ist Headless installiert -> nur Text - da wüsste ich nicht wie man es aus'm V7 rauskitzelt
Hfm ist mir nicht aktuell genug (habe es aus Traffik gründen nur alle halbe stund am laufen)

ich bin eher am Grübeln wie ich bei meinem Textbasiertem Linux den Remote Access einrichte, denn dann kann ich ja auch über meinen Großen drauf zugreifen ^^



brooker schrieb:


> @Rarek: hast Du schon was gegoogelt oder fängst Du bei null an?


was gegoogelt?
F@H bin ich bei 0
falls du Debian meinst, das nutze ich seit gut 2 Jahren als Primärsystem... nun auch auf dem Server
(wenn auch in verschiedenen Versionen, oder Variationen aka Mint z.B. )


----------



## remind (10. September 2016)

Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass meine GTX 1070 nicht ganz hochtaktet.
Meine CPU (i7 6700k) ist garnicht am falten.

In den Slot-Optionen habe ich den Parameter "client-type" auf advanced gesetzt.

Oder stimmt das so, dass die Clocks bei Graphics so niedrig sind?

Würde mich über Tipps freuen.


----------



## HisN (10. September 2016)

Nö, die sollte schon in den P0 gehen. Nur das RAM bleibt meistens im Lower3D


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. September 2016)

remind schrieb:


> Oder stimmt das so, dass die Clocks bei Graphics so niedrig sind?


HW-Monitor mit neuester Version neu installieren und die alte deinstallieren. Musste ich mit meiner GTX 980TI auch machen


----------



## binär-11110110111 (10. September 2016)

@remind: HWMonitor zeigt die Clocks bei Graphics falsch an, ist bei meiner neuen GTX 1060 genau so. Schau mal mit GPU-Z unter Sensors nach, da müßte alles stimmen. 

PS: Eine Neuinstallation hat bei mir nix gebracht.


----------



## remind (10. September 2016)

Tatsache, jetzt sieht es schon besser aus  Danke euch!


----------



## KillercornyX (10. September 2016)

Rarek schrieb:


> ich bin eher am Grübeln wie ich bei meinem Textbasiertem Linux den Remote Access einrichte, denn dann kann ich ja auch über meinen Großen drauf zugreifen ^^



Also alles was du an deinem headless Server machst kannst du auch per ssh und putty oder einem anderen ssh client. Oder meinst du f@h? 

Gibt's denn für den Linux f@h nicht auch ein Webinterface? 

Tapatalk @ GT-I9505 + CM13 (Android 6.0.1)


----------



## Mr.Knister (10. September 2016)

Rarek schrieb:


> ich bin eher am Grübeln wie ich bei meinem Textbasiertem Linux den Remote Access einrichte, denn dann kann ich ja auch über meinen Großen drauf zugreifen ^^



Du müsstest die config.xml editieren (weiß gerade nicht, wo sie unter Linux liegt), so sieht meine aus:


```
<config>
  <!-- Folding Core -->
  <checkpoint v='20'/>
  <core-priority v='low'/>

  <!-- HTTP Server -->
  <allow v='[COLOR=#ff0000]IPs, die zugreifen dürfen, mit Leerzeichen getrennt, oder als Bereich mit Bindestrich'/>
  <deny v='0.0.0.0/0'/>

  <!-- Logging -->
  <verbosity v='5'/>

  <!-- Network -->
  <proxy v=':8080'/>

  <!-- Remote Command Server -->
  <command-deny-no-pass v='0.0.0.0/0'/>
  <password v='[COLOR=#ff0000]Passwort'/>

  <!-- Slot Control -->
  <pause-on-start v='true'/>
  <power v='full'/>

  <!-- User Information -->
uninteressant

  <!-- Work Unit Control -->
  <next-unit-percentage v='100'/>

  <!-- Folding Slots -->
  <slot id='1' type='GPU'/>
</config>
```

Abspeichern, Client neu starten.

Dann müsstest Du auf dem großen im FAHControl-Hauptfenster links unten den Server hinzufügen können.


----------



## simder (10. September 2016)

Möchte noch mal Fragen ob ich was zum Welt Alzheimer Tag umstellen muss bei den Projekten ?

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. September 2016)

Rarek schrieb:


> ich bin eher am Grübeln wie ich bei meinem Textbasiertem Linux den Remote Access einrichte, denn dann kann ich ja auch über meinen Großen drauf zugreifen ^^


Ich meinte auch den Remote Access.

Ps.:
Frag mal mattinator, er kann dir eventuell helfen.


----------



## mattinator (10. September 2016)

simder schrieb:


> Möchte noch mal Fragen ob ich was zum Welt Alzheimer Tag umstellen muss bei den Projekten ?


Nein, einfach nur möglichst viel falten lassen.



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ich meinte auch den Remote Access.
> 
> Ps.:
> Frag mal mattinator, er kann dir eventuell helfen.


openssh-server, wird sicher schon drauf sein. Ansonsten wie hier von *Mr.Knister* beschrieben: Rumpelkammer: PCGH Folding@Home-Thread II.


----------



## simder (10. September 2016)

Danke ok wird gemacht


----------



## Henninges (10. September 2016)

*MÖP*

wollte schonmal anfalten...

was'n nu los...OPENCL.DLL fehlt...seit wann das den ?

wo bekomme ich die mal eben her ?


----------



## simder (10. September 2016)

Neuen Nvidia Treiber installieren. Den Fehler hat ich auch

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rarek (10. September 2016)

jo, werde ich dann Sonntag Abend mal schauen ob ich die xml finde ^^


----------



## mattinator (10. September 2016)

Rarek schrieb:


> jo, werde ich dann Sonntag Abend mal schauen ob ich die xml finde ^^


Liegt in /var/lib/fahclient. Vor dem Anpassen das aktuelle Folding-Projekt finishen und den FAHClient  Dienst anhalten (im Terminal: service FAHClient stop).


----------



## binär-11110110111 (11. September 2016)

Das ist mal nen Unterschied - meine neue "Mitbewohnerin" hat das Origami echt gut drauf ! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*****


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JayTea (11. September 2016)

Henninges schrieb:


> *MÖP*
> 
> wollte schonmal anfalten...
> 
> ...



Hat bei dir die Treiberneuinstallation geklappt?! Das trat bei einigen Usern auf, nachdem das Anniversary-Update von Win10 installiert worden war.
Steht übrigens auch im HowTo unter dem Punkt 10.6!


----------



## FlyingPC (11. September 2016)

Ich brauche mal eure Hilfe!


----------



## Henninges (11. September 2016)

JayTea schrieb:


> Hat bei dir die Treiberneuinstallation geklappt?! Das trat bei einigen Usern auf, nachdem das Anniversary-Update von Win10 installiert worden war.
> Steht übrigens auch im HowTo unter dem Punkt 10.6!



alles gut...danke der nachfrage.


----------



## Rarek (12. September 2016)

hmm... ist mir grad zu doof...

welches Debian bzw. welche GUI kann mann zum Falten empfehlen? Cinnamon will 15% meiner CPU fressen


----------



## KillercornyX (12. September 2016)

Xfce bzw Xubuntu ist mein Favorit was "leichte" Desktop Umgebungen angeht. 

Tapatalk @ GT-I9505 + CM13 (Android 6.0.1)


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. September 2016)

Funktionieren bei euch die Forumslinks die zu einem bestimmten Beitrag führen?

Zu erst dachte ich nur ich hab das Problem mit den Links, aber die Links von mattinator im Beitrag 35302 hier in der Ruka führen auch nicht zum gewünschten Beitrag:
Am PC wird der erste Beitrag der Ruka angezeigt, im Tabatalk auf dem Handy der letzte Beitrag.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. September 2016)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Funktionieren bei euch die Forumslinks die zu einem bestimmten Beitrag führen?.


Im Beitrag von Matti alle beiden. Ansonsten im Forum auch.

System: Windows 7
Browser: Firefox


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. September 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Im Beitrag von Matti alle beiden. Ansonsten im Forum auch.
> 
> System: Windows 7
> Browser: Firefox


Also du siehst direkt den verlinkten Beitrag von Mr.Knister?


----------



## Rarek (12. September 2016)

KillercornyX schrieb:


> Xfce bzw Xubuntu [...]



Xubuntu war ja glaub ich sogar für Server, oder? ^^


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. September 2016)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Also du siehst direkt den verlinkten Beitrag von Mr.Knister?


Nein, ich sehe das, was verlinkt wurde. Einmal das Profil und einmal der Rumpelkammerfred. Es wurde, wenn Du Dir den Linh genau ansiehst, kein Beitrag versendet.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. September 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Nein, ich sehe das, was verlinkt wurde. Einmal das Profil und einmal der Rumpelkammerfred. Es wurde, wenn Du Dir den Linh genau ansiehst, kein Beitrag versendet.


Dann ist also definitiv was mit der Forumssoftware > ich habs mehrfach versucht ein Beitrag direkt zu verlinken, aber es ging nicht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. September 2016)

Test, Test, Test ...
Rumpelkammer: PCGH Folding@Home-Thread II

Das wäre ein link zu diesem Beitrag von Dir "#35319"

Nachtrag: Test bestanden, Links funktionieren, einmal geht es auf die Seite, im zweiten Fall, mit der Nummer, direkt zum Beitrag


----------



## KillercornyX (12. September 2016)

Rarek schrieb:


> Xubuntu war ja glaub ich sogar für Server, oder? ^^


Jein... 
Xubuntu ist eine Distribution. Das ist Ubuntu mit integriertem xfce Desktop und einigen Anwendungen. 

 Das ist eigentlich ein normal Betriebssystem für den Desktop Betrieb. 
Ubuntu Server zum Beispiel kommt gänzlich ohne Desktopumgebung und mit viel weniger mitgelieferten Anwendungen. Ist halt "sauberer" und auf Leistung ausgelegt. Benötige Programme muss man sich installieren. 

Ich nutze Xubuntu auf meinem home Server, da es für bestimmte Dinge bequemer ist mit Maus zu arbeiten. Die Konsole nutze ich aber auch sehr oft. 
Die Hardwareanforderungen sind recht gering. Je nachdem was man vorhat, braucht man aber mehr RAM und ne schnelle CPU. 
Ich hab einen C2D E6750 und schlappe 2 GB RAM, die aber noch nie ausgereizt wurden. 

Bei Fragen >>>> einfach ne PM oder mich im Thread verlinken. 

Tapatalk @ GT-I9505 + CM13 (Android 6.0.1)


----------



## Rarek (12. September 2016)

ich habe nen Xeon X3210 und 4GB (Proliant ML110 G5) 

aber b2T:
ich habe F@H vor... nichts weiter
deswegen werde ich mir wohl ein Xfce Debian draufschnallen und den Desktop dann nach'm einrichten runterschmeißen


----------



## KillercornyX (12. September 2016)

Oder nimmst den einfachen, schlanken aber und installierst xfce per Konsole nach. Da ist weniger Ballast am Board. 

Tapatalk @ GT-I9505 + CM13 (Android 6.0.1)


----------



## Rarek (12. September 2016)

hat es eventuell schon wer mit i3 - improved tiling wm probiert?


----------



## Thosch (12. September 2016)

Mahlzeit zusammen.
Will ausser meiner 980Ti evtl. noch ne 2.GraKa mitfalten lassen (anderer PC). Hätte da noch eine 560Ti und eine R7 270 hier. Welche bringt´s "besser" und mehr PPD ? Den 32-Core werde ich nicht anschmeißen, der wird wohl ausser heißer Luft nicht viel produzieren ...  ...

Edit: lt. GPUBoss hat die 270er die "Nase vorn" ...  ... aber das hat ja bei F@H wenig zu sagen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. September 2016)

Thosch schrieb:


> Den 32-Core werde ich nicht anschmeißen, der wird wohl ausser heißer Luft nicht viel produzieren ...  ...


Ich tippe auf die Region um 70-75kPPD rum.

Wahrscheinlich die R7 270.


----------



## Bumblebee (12. September 2016)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich die R7 270



Sehe ich eher auch so


----------



## Rarek (12. September 2016)

alles ab 16 Kernen kann man Laufen lassen, denke ich


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. September 2016)

@Rarek:
Thosch gehört wie auch Bumblebee und ich zu den "alten Hasen" und wir kennen noch ganz andere Punkteregion beim SMP > nur leider hat uns Standfort in dem Bereich masslos entäuscht. 

Kleines Beispiel:
Lasse ich alle 32 Threads meines Server SMP-falten komme ich aktuell ~160kPPD (vor 1 Jahr waren es sogar nur 130kPPD) > 2 Jahre früher wäre ich bei ~300kPPD gewesen. 


Thosch gehört nun zu dennen diese Aktion zu war und sich nun anderen Projekten wie Seti, Bionic und Co. zugewand haben.


----------



## Rarek (12. September 2016)

und ich mitgegangen bin...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ja ich bin auch schon etwas länger hier  (2 Jahre immerhin schon)
ich kenne die guten WU's noch ^^


----------



## Amon (12. September 2016)

SETI läuft bei mir schon lange nicht mehr, nur noch WCG.


----------



## Rarek (12. September 2016)

bei mir sonst noch Einstein auf beiden GPU's aber das ist ja momentan erstmal pausiert...
und warum kein Seti? gehste nach Punkten denn dem dem Projektziel?
auch wenn es bei mir auch ziemlich bunt aussieht
BOINC combined - Teilnehmerstatistik - Rarek | BOINCstats/BAM!


----------



## Amon (12. September 2016)

Ich hatte SETI 10 Jahre nonstop am laufen aber irgendwann sah ich keinen Sinn mehr in der Suche nach ET. 😉 WCG befasst sich halt mit aktuellen Problemen und die Forscher müssen ihre Ergebnisse veröffentlichen.

Ach ja, bei SETI.Germany weiss man von der Faltwoche. Mal sehen wieviele von uns noch mit einsteigen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. September 2016)

Heute hat mich wieder mal einen Neuling nach dem aktivieren des Passkeys angesprochen () und mir ist dabei ne Frage in den Sinn gekommen:
Wie kann ich überprüfen ob der Faltnahme und der Passkey auch zusammenpassen? 

Ihr wisst ja selber wie schnell sich ein Fehler in das lange Teil einschleicht. 


Edit:
Hab die Antwort gerade selber gefunden:
Auf der Standfortseite kann man auch nur mit dem Passkey eine Suche starten und so findet man herraus zu welchem Account er gehört.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (12. September 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> Ich hatte SETI 10 Jahre nonstop am laufen aber irgendwann sah ich keinen Sinn mehr in der Suche nach ET.  WCG befasst sich halt mit aktuellen Problemen und die Forscher müssen ihre Ergebnisse veröffentlichen.
> 
> Ach ja, bei SETI.Germany weiss man von der Faltwoche. Mal sehen wieviele von uns noch mit einsteigen.



Gibt es irgendwelche näheren Infos ???
Was sagen Sie dazu ???

Hallt uns auf dem laufenden ?!


----------



## picar81_4711 (12. September 2016)

Thosch schrieb:


> Mahlzeit zusammen.
> Will ausser meiner 980Ti evtl. noch ne 2.GraKa mitfalten lassen (anderer PC). Hätte da noch eine 560Ti und eine R7 270 hier. Welche bringt´s "besser" und mehr PPD ? Den 32-Core werde ich nicht anschmeißen, der wird wohl ausser heißer Luft nicht viel produzieren ...  ...
> 
> Edit: lt. GPUBoss hat die 270er die "Nase vorn" ...  ... aber das hat ja bei F@H wenig zu sagen.


Schön dass du mitmachst, freut mich. Ich falte auch mit 2x980ti mit. 

Eine Frage: Soll ich lieber mit Linux falten oder macht es mit Win7 keinen großen Unterschied mehr?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. September 2016)

Linux ist ein kleines Stück besser.


----------



## kampfschaaaf (12. September 2016)

Tscha, ich habe es einmal geschafft ein 1mio ppd hinzubekommen, aber da werkelten auch viele Rechner.
Das kann jetzt echt mit 2x 980ti locker geschafft werden. Meine R9 390X Nitro macht leider "nur" ca. 300k ppd. Das ist sogar weniger, als eine 970 schafft. Der Stromverbrauch und die Hitze ist immens, aber ich lasse die Kombi noch ausfalten und dann kann die R9 Pause machen. Während des Faltmarathons darf sie wieder heizen und zwar zusammen mit einer GTX 980 ti OMEGA. Das sollte dann auch 1Mio ppd ergeben. Vielleicht komme ich auch noch über die 1Mio ppd.

Ich freu mich auf den 21. September und werde die eine oder andere Probefalterei zwischenzeitlich erledigen und testen.
Das mit der persönlichen Benachrichtigung für den nächsten Termin hat hervorragend geklappt. Habs ausnahmsweise zwar schon in der Print und der Main gelesen, dennoch fühle ich mich dadurch wichtig und motiviert!

MfG und bis dann
- kampfschaaaf -


EDIT: ich sehe gerade, je nach Falterei sind es doch deutlich mehr. Trotzdem erkaufe ich mir mit einer 390X die Leistung teuer, ich versuche mal ein undervolting.
MfG


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (13. September 2016)

Boah ich bin so kurz davor eine 1070 zu kaufen und die 980Ti raus zu werfen, ich sitze nur noch in minimalst Klamotten vorm PC weil die 980Ti meint viel zu viel Energie verpulvern zu müssen 
Ich mache mal nen Tag pause sonnst sterbe ich noch an einem Hitzschlag


----------



## Amon (13. September 2016)

Meinst du meine Fury is da besser? 😉 Dazu dann noch die Außentemperaturen und den Rest kannste dir denken. 😆 Aber morgen früh geht die erst mal auf Pause, da müsste ich dann genug wutzen durch haben.


----------



## brooker (13. September 2016)

... ich ziehe meinen Hut vor Eurer Leidensbereitschaft.


----------



## Thosch (13. September 2016)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> ... um 70-75kPPD rum. ...



Na das is wirklich heftig.   ... und dafür hab ich nen 4-Stelligen Betrag ausgegeben um den 32C mir zu bauen ...    ...  !?! 
Auf der anderen Seite muss man sehen das solche Maschinen vllt. die "Exoten" unter den Faltsys sind und dafür eine Unterstützung zubekommen/erwarten wäre wohl zu viel verlangt.   Und die ganzen kleinen Zipperlein ... und dder Termindruck ... naja, hatten wir alles schon mal.
Da gehts mir bei "70335onWCG" und "70335onBIONC" besser, bzw. ist´s entspannter.


----------



## Rarek (13. September 2016)

und es gibt kleinere WU's, welche nen Tag später nimmer unbedingt auf deinem Rechner kleben


----------



## binär-11110110111 (13. September 2016)

Die Hitze ist tödlich, +33 draußen, gut +30 in der Bude. Ich sitze derweil vorm PC, so wie Gott mich schuf ... naja fast.  Die Lüfter hören sich an, wie nen startender Helikopter; werde vorübergehend kürzer fahren müssen.


----------



## arcDaniel (13. September 2016)

Ja die böse Hitze... und dann setzt sich mein blöder Kater auch noch auf das Gehäuse und verdeckt den Radiator... ich mag ihn trotzdem 

Ich habe hier schon wieder etwas die Übersicht verloren... 

Ich habe bei mir festgestellt, dass ich seit dem installieren vom Treiber 16.9.1 einen deutlichen Leistungsschub erfahren habe. Sonst faltete mein Polaris so zwischen 250k - 315k ppd, nun sehe ich fast keine WU mehr unter 300k ppd.

Kann noch ein AMD-User diese Erfahrung teilen?


----------



## KillercornyX (13. September 2016)

Hab gestern mal ne wu machen lassen mit meiner 290x und hatte etwas mehr. 

Tapatalk @ GT-I9505 + CM13 (Android 6.0.1)


----------



## simder (13. September 2016)

I love my GTX 1080^^


----------



## binär-11110110111 (13. September 2016)

simder schrieb:


> I love my GTX 1080^^







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Na so was ! Du überholst mich einfach, ohne zu fragen ???


----------



## simder (13. September 2016)

jup die 1080 ist auf der Überholspur^^


----------



## KillercornyX (13. September 2016)

Wenn die nur nicht so sündhaft teuer wäre... 
Mein Budget für dieses Jahr gibt leider nichts mehr her... 

Tapatalk @ GT-I9505 + CM13 (Android 6.0.1)


----------



## Thosch (13. September 2016)

Von einer 980Ti auf ne 1070 umzusteigen ... lt. akt. Print (?) sind das (nur) irwas um die 9% mehr an Leistung, wenn ichs noch richtig in Erinnerung habe. Einzig die Energieeffi ist eben besser. Aber nur wg. F@H ...  ... nöö, wäre zu teuer für mich.


----------



## brooker (13. September 2016)

... Moment: es steht dei Aussage im Raum, dass bei der Genration 10XX der RAM OC bei F@/H was bringen soll. Das müsste evtl. noch berücksichtigt werden!


----------



## ShadowPvG (13. September 2016)

Bringt bei einigen Projekten 30%+. 


Getestet mit GTX 1080, 25% VRAM RAM OC.
Von 3 Projekten(heute) hat eins profitiert .


----------



## Grestorn (13. September 2016)

VRAM OC oder DRAM OC?


----------



## ShadowPvG (13. September 2016)

VRAM, Post editiert


----------



## Grestorn (13. September 2016)

Prüft Stanford eigentlich die Ergebnisse, so dass Fehler durch VRAM OC erkannt werden? Bekommt man dann eine Meldung?


----------



## simder (13. September 2016)

Ich werde es auch mal testen mit vram oc

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## brooker (13. September 2016)

... Fehler werden ausgewiesen, bei zu vielen Fehlern wird die WU abgebrochen und zurückgeschickt. Es ist daher sehr wichtig, dass keine Fehler entstehen. Lieber stabil, als ständig Abbrüche.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. September 2016)

Bei 3 Fehler in der gleichen WU geht es ab in die Tonne.


----------



## simder (14. September 2016)

Bis her meine größte WU . Da hat man lang zu knabbern Junge Junge


----------



## Bumblebee (14. September 2016)

simder schrieb:


> Bis her meine größte WU . Da hat man lang zu knabbern Junge Junge



Na ja, läuft ja auch "nur" auf MEDIUM

Btw. die Stats-Server sind wieder mal down; diesmal haben sie aber sogar was dazu geschrieben...

Heads up: Scheduled Maintenance — Folding@home


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. September 2016)

simder schrieb:


> Bis her meine größte WU . Da hat man lang zu knabbern Junge Junge


Taktet deine 1080 sauber hoch oder hast du ne Pause drin?

328kPPD ist doch etwas arg wenig.


----------



## Rarek (14. September 2016)

nur 10h... lange knabbern...

ich habe kleinere und falte 1,5 Tage an denen (auf meiner 650TI)


----------



## ShadowPvG (14. September 2016)

Sind die Stats Server down?  Und werden die Punkte während des Ausfalls gewertet, oder sind sie für immer weg?


----------



## brooker (14. September 2016)

... die Server für Statistik sind down, die WU-Server laufen, Punkte werden erfasst und nachgereicht. Alles gut!


----------



## Thosch (14. September 2016)

... das alte Leiden bei Stanford ...


----------



## simder (14. September 2016)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Taktet deine 1080 sauber hoch oder hast du ne Pause drin?
> 
> 328kPPD ist doch etwas arg wenig.


 

lief normal und auch keine Pause drin hab michauch gewundert


----------



## brooker (14. September 2016)

@simder, sollten wir beobachten!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. September 2016)

Ich hab es gerade mal selber mit dem Bonuskalkulator durchgerechnet:
Mit 6:19min komm ich auch auf 328kPPD.


----------



## simder (14. September 2016)

Hab auch das gefühl um so größer um so weniger punkte .
Hab jetzt gerade ne 2 stunden Wu und 73327 Credit  und 840k PPD


----------



## J4ckH19h (14. September 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> ... die Server für Statistik sind down, die WU-Server laufen, Punkte werden erfasst und nachgereicht. Alles gut!



Von gestern Abend die Punkte fehlen auch noch, hoffe die sind auch betroffen und werden nachgereicht. War echt warm inner Bude, da wäre das schon wenigstens ne kleine Entschädigung. ^^


----------



## brooker (14. September 2016)

... du wirst Deine Entschädigung bekommen! 

PS: Cooler Avatar!


----------



## Rarek (14. September 2016)

die Server sind bis Morgen (vermutlich Abend) down, wegen Wartungsarbeiten


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. September 2016)

simder schrieb:


> lief normal und auch keine Pause drin hab michauch gewundert


Ich hab gerade mal im HFM.NET nachgeschaut was meine Titan X-M beim P9211 so produzierte und was da steht widerspricht sich aber komplett mit deinen 328kPPD > ~800kPPD 

Hat auch 4 Angaben noch von meiner GTX780 drin > ~280kPPD 

Also entweder hat Standfort den Bonus gröber nach unten korriegiert seit Anfang April oder sonst passt irgendwas gar nicht.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (14. September 2016)

Ich werde ab morgen einen kleinen Server 24/7 laufen lassen - ich weiß nur nicht ob der was reißen kann.

Prozessor: Intel® Xeon D-1540
Grafik: Inphi CS4227


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. September 2016)

DaBlackSheep schrieb:


> Ich werde ab morgen einen kleinen Server 24/7 laufen lassen - ich weiß nur nicht ob der was reißen kann.
> 
> Prozessor: Intel® Xeon D-1540
> Grafik: Inphi CS4227


Willkommen 

8Kerne + HT 2,6GHz Stromspar-Xeon mit 45W > ich tippe auf 25-30kPPD


----------



## DaBlackSheep (14. September 2016)

Dann bin ich mal gespannt. Leider kommt das Netzteil dafür erst morgen.


----------



## target2804 (15. September 2016)

Auch ich falte jetzt mit meinem i7 6700K @ 4,5Ghz und einer GTX 1080.

Eine Frage aber noch: wie komme ich an ein Statistik Profil von Extreme Overclockers? Würde nämich auch gern am Gewinnspiel teilnehmen!


----------



## INU.ID (15. September 2016)

In der Statistik tauchst du automatisch auf. Das kann aber etwas dauern, gerade wo jetzt auch noch scheinbar die Stats-Server down sind (die aktuellen Punkte also erst später auftauchen).


----------



## arcDaniel (15. September 2016)

So heute Morgen musste ich feststellen, dass Gaming und FAH meine Polaris doch sehr unterschiedlich belasten.

Ich wollte mal sehen was bei meiner RX480 so an OC geht und konnte mit 1400mhz GPU und 2250mhz Ram (PT +50% // Spannung +48mV) zig mal Firestrike Ultra durchlaufen lassen, ohne Hänger, ohne Glitches, kein Crash oder sonst irgendwelche Fehler... Dank Wakü hatte ich eine TemMax von 52°C.

Ich dachte, fürs Falten ist diese Einstellung zwar nicht sonderlich Effizent, mann kann ja aber mal schauen für ein paar Stunden oder Tage, was dies so an PPD bringt. Resultat --> keine einzige WU packt es über 1%, sie stürzt sofort ab. Eine weitere Erhöhung der Spannung brachte auch kein Besserung.
Die Maximal nötige Spannung zu nutzen, bringt ebenfalls nix, da dann die 1400mhz wegen dem PowerTarget nicht gehalten werden.

Vielleicht werde ich aber mal Versuchen was bezüglich Falten an OC möglich ist, allerdings finde ich dies sehr umständlich, denn bereits auf der Suche nach der geringsten Spannung mit Standart-Takt musst ich feststellen, dass ein Spannungsschritt zwar so 8/10 WU's erfolgreich beendet, aber doch bei manchen bad States entstehen. Leider kam dies selten am Anfang einer WU, sondern eher wenn schon ein paar Stunden gefaltet wurde, was dann sehr schade um die bereits erledigte Arbeit ist. Kurz; es ist sehr langwierig, hier etwas zu finden was wirklich Rock-Stable ist.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. September 2016)

INU.ID schrieb:


> In der Statistik tauchst du automatisch auf. Das kann aber etwas dauern, gerade wo jetzt auch noch scheinbar die Stats-Server down sind (die aktuellen Punkte also erst später auftauchen).


Und ist so richtig geil Neulingen des Passkey zu aktivieren wen nicht mal bei Standfort selber die Stats aktualisiert werden > wenn das so weiter geht, werd ich vorübergehend ne Pause beim aktivieren einlegen.


----------



## remind (15. September 2016)

Mal hoffen, dass die Stats heute Abend wieder aktualisiert werden. Sonst mache ich auch ne kleine Pause, in meinem Zimmer unterm Dach ist es unmenschlich warm..


----------



## HisN (15. September 2016)

Warum eigentlich nur Stats. Ich bekomme nicht mal mehr WUs.
Wer weiß wie lange mein Rechner heute Nacht gelaufen ist, ohne das er was zu tun hatte^^

Edit: Ah. Client-Neustart hat geholfen.


----------



## Bumblebee (15. September 2016)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> So heute Morgen musste ich feststellen, dass Gaming und FAH meine Polaris doch sehr unterschiedlich belasten.
> 
> usw... muss ja nicht Wall_of_Text werden



Selbst auf die Gefahr hin, dass jemand mich als Fanboy wahrnimmt (wer mich kennt weiss, dass stimmt nicht)...
Dieses Verhalten kenne ich schon länger und ist einer der Gründe warum ich zu >90% mit *N_VIDIA *falte



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Und ist so richtig geil Neulingen des Passkey zu aktivieren wen nicht mal bei Standfort selber die Stats aktualisiert werden > wenn das so weiter geht, werd ich vorübergehend ne Pause beim aktivieren einlegen.



Ja, ausgesprochen unglücklich gelaufen
Generell ist es nicht gut, dass es kein Backup-System gibt - was ich auch Vijay (wieder mal) mitgeteilt habe


----------



## arcDaniel (15. September 2016)

@Bumlebee

Ich gebe dir 100% recht, dass Nvidia Karten deutlich besser zum falten sind und sehe dies nicht als Fanboy Getue an, sondern als Fakt.


----------



## KillercornyX (15. September 2016)

AMD Karten verbraten ja leider auch mehr Strom und sind daher weniger effizient. Auch hat meine Wakü dadurch mehr zu tun. 
Einziger Vorteil ist der Anschaffungspreis. 

Tapatalk @ GT-I9505 + CM13 (Android 6.0.1)


----------



## Rarek (15. September 2016)

wobei sich der Preis im Verbrauch relativiert.. zumindest unter Vollast


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. September 2016)

target2804 schrieb:


> Auch ich falte jetzt mit meinem i7 6700K @ 4,5Ghz und einer GTX 1080.
> 
> Eine Frage aber noch: wie komme ich an ein Statistik Profil von Extreme Overclockers? Würde nämich auch gern am Gewinnspiel teilnehmen!


Wie ist denn Dein Nutzername? Wenn es Target2804 ist, musst Du etwas warten, bis die ersten Berechnungsergebnisse von Dir anerkannt wurden.
PC Games Hardware Individual Users List - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## MDJ (15. September 2016)

Mal eine Frage:
Im Vergleich bei einem Office-PC mit einem G4400 (2x 3.3GHz) und einem i3-6100T (2x 3.2GHz)... Der i3 hat zwar 100MHz weniger, aber nutzt HT. Profitiert man beim falten von HT und ist dadurch etwas stärker als der G4400, oder ist das vernachlässigbar?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. September 2016)

Mit der CPU zu falten ist wenig effektiv im Vergleich zu CPU-Kosten und Stromverbrauch.
Schon eine billig GTX 750 erfaltet zusammen mit einem CPU-Kern viel mehr, als ein 8 Kern 
Xeon mit SMT

Wenn es nur um das Falten mit der CPU geht, bringt SMT durchaus viel. Will man aber eine
leistungsstarke GPU wie eine GTX 1070 mit der CPU betreiben, sollte es etwas übertaktetes
sein. Ich empfehle dazu immer die billigst CPU G3258 auh 4000MHz oder höher, mit Beta-
Bios lassen sich aber auch alle Skylake-CPUs übertakten.


----------



## JayTea (15. September 2016)

MDJ schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage:
> Im Vergleich bei einem Office-PC mit einem G4400 (2x 3.3GHz) und einem i3-6100T (2x 3.2GHz)... Der i3 hat zwar 100MHz weniger, aber nutzt HT. Profitiert man beim falten von HT und ist dadurch etwas stärker als der G4400, oder ist das vernachlässigbar?




Ich hatte mal den Vergleich bei zwei Laptops zwischen Pentium Dual-Core (2x2,0GHz) und einem i3 (2/4x2,2GHz) und der i3 war deutlich! schneller!!


----------



## MDJ (15. September 2016)

Danke euch für die Info


----------



## HisN (15. September 2016)

Wie kommt es eigentlich dass die AMD-Karten "schlechter" (das ist bewusst in Anführungszeichen) falten?
Wenn man sich überlegt wie die beim Bitcoin-Mining abgegangen sind. Liegt es daran wie die Universität ihren Code gebaut hat?


----------



## Thosch (15. September 2016)

So siehts wohl aus. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere haben/hatten die AMD-Karten sogar die bessere DP-Leistung können die aber nicht umsetzen, bzw. wird nicht unterstützt. Vllt. liegt es am OpenGL, -CL oder sonst was für ein L ... LOL ...  ... und vllt. unterstützt NVidia auch heimlich die Uni und will den Verkauf damit steigern  ...  ...


----------



## ShadowPvG (15. September 2016)

Thosch schrieb:


> So siehts wohl aus. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere haben/hatten die AMD-Karten sogar die bessere DP-Leistung können die aber nicht umsetzen, bzw. wird nicht unterstützt. Vllt. liegt es am OpenGL, -CL oder sonst was für ein L ... LOL ...  ... und vllt. unterstützt NVidia auch heimlich die Uni und will den Verkauf damit steigern  ...  ...


Das schaffen die bei @Bumblebee auch ganz gut^^


----------



## JayTea (15. September 2016)

Ich habe ne Frage zu Win10 und den automatischen Updates...

Und zwar wird ja immer ein automatischer Neustart außerhalb der Nutzungszeit geplant. Bei 24/7 Folding gibts aber verdammt nochmal kein "außerhalb"!!! 
Ich hab selbst schon mal gegoogelt...hat jemand Erfahrungen damit wie man das abstellt/umgeht?
Zwei Mal ists mir nämlich schon vorgekommen, dass der Rechner neu gestartet wurde und damit das Falten pausiert wurde! 

Jetzt grade wäre es bei der WU im GPU-Slot mit einer TPF von 10min 12sec besonders ärgerlich!


----------



## ShadowPvG (15. September 2016)

Ich hab meine zum Glück deaktiviert: 
Windows Taste + R
services.msc
Such Windows Update
Eigenschaften 
Starttyp Deaktiviert 
"Beenden" (Button Name)
Und Übernehmen


----------



## Grestorn (15. September 2016)

Lass halt das Falten automatisch wieder starten über ein Auto-Login...


----------



## Rarek (15. September 2016)

ah, einer der weiß wie man Windoof X das Zaumzeug anlegt 




edith:

also mein Server hat es als Service (zumindest heißt es so unter Win) laufen ^^


----------



## JayTea (15. September 2016)

ShadowPvG schrieb:


> Ich hab meine zum Glück deaktiviert:
> Windows Taste + R
> services.msc
> Such Windows Update
> ...



Das bezieht sich dann auf die Win Updates allgemein, nicht nur auf den Neustart?
Hast du dann eine Schaltfläche à la "Nach Updates suchen" oder wie machst du die dann?

Was ist hier von Lösung #2 zu halten?


----------



## ShadowPvG (15. September 2016)

JayTea schrieb:


> Das bezieht sich dann auf die Win Updates allgemein, nicht nur auf den Neustart?
> Hast du dann eine Schaltfläche à la "Nach Updates suchen" oder wie machst du die dann?
> 
> Was ist hier von Lösung #2 zu halten?



Hört sich für deinen Anwendungszweck nicht schlecht an, kannst du mal probieren.

Und ich hab die Updates ganz deaktiviert da Windows immer mitten im CS:GO Matchmaking(Competive) seine Updates herunter laden wollte, was bei mir meistens 30min gedauert hat mit entsprechendem Ping. 
Und dafür nochmal gebannt zu werden hatte ich keine Lust.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (15. September 2016)

KillercornyX schrieb:


> AMD Karten verbraten ja leider auch mehr Strom und sind daher weniger effizient. Auch hat meine Wakü dadurch mehr zu tun.
> Einziger Vorteil ist der Anschaffungspreis



Zweitzigster Vorteil, ist die geringe CPU-Last beim Folden 

Für Leute die nebenher auf der anderen Karte Zocken und 144+ FPS brauchen, kann das schon der Unterschied sein


----------



## target2804 (15. September 2016)

Hallo Leute, 
vielleicht könnt ihr helfen. Seit heute morgen faltet meine CPU nicht mehr. In den Logs steht folgendes "Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.45:8080': Empty work server assignment".
Wird einfach nuchts runtergeladen für die CPU. Die Regeln im Antivirenprogramm sind gesetzt, es funktionierte gestern abend ja auch. Ist das bei euch auch so, oder bin ich alleine betroffen?^^


----------



## mattinator (15. September 2016)

Da waren wohl wirklich keine Projekte verfügbar. Manchmal hilft es, in der Slot-Konfiguration den client-type, max-packet-size oder auch die Anzahl der CPU-Kerne zu ändern und den Client neu zu starten.


----------



## target2804 (15. September 2016)

Ist aber den ganzen Tag schon so. Aktuell wieder nur die GPU am Werk. Ich versuchs gleich mal mit deinem Tipp. Moment!

Edit: keine Änderung!


----------



## brooker (16. September 2016)

@target2804: bitte stelle 6 Threads für Deine CPU ein. Sollte das weiterhin nicht funktionieren, melde dich bitte bei mir per PN.


----------



## target2804 (16. September 2016)

läuft^^


----------



## KillercornyX (16. September 2016)

War wohl wieder das Problem mit der Primzahl, hatte ich auch gehabt... 

Tapatalk @ GT-I9505 + CM13 (Android 6.0.1)


----------



## Kashura (16. September 2016)

wissen wir wann die Punkteserver wieder da sind?


----------



## Rarek (16. September 2016)

es kann sich nurnoch um Tage handeln


----------



## mattinator (16. September 2016)

Rarek schrieb:


> es kann sich nurnoch um Tage handeln


Eigentlich bis Donnerstag (FAH Blog — Folding@home):


> Array  		 		September 13, 2016  by Carlos Hernández ·
> A handful of Stanford-hosted FAH servers—including a stats server—  will be undergoing scheduled maintenance starting *today until Thursday*.  Assignments and points should not be affected; however, points may not  be correctly reported on the website until after maintenance is  completed.


Allerdings  steht da nicht, in welcher Woche.


----------



## JayTea (16. September 2016)

Hoffentlich passiert sowas nicht zur Aktionswoche! 
Das wird jetzt auf jeden Fall wieder einen ordentlichen peak nach oben geben.

Das mit dem Deaktivieren des geplanten Neustarts probiere ich einfach.


----------



## ShadowPvG (16. September 2016)

mattinator schrieb:


> Eigentlich bis Donnerstag (FAH Blog — Folding@home):
> 
> Allerdings  steht da nicht, in welcher Woche.



Die Amis sind nicht die pünktlichsten...


----------



## Grestorn (16. September 2016)

In Amiland ist der Donnerstag auch noch nicht ganz zuende!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. September 2016)

Ich habe eben mal wieder gestarten, er zog sich wie immer Daten und faltet munter vor sich hin. 
Gibt aber keine Projektdaten. Mal sehen, was passiert, wenn die WU fertig ist...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kashura (16. September 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich habe eben mal wieder gestarten, er zog sich wie immer Daten und faltet munter vor sich hin.
> Gibt aber keine Projektdaten. Mal sehen, was passiert, wenn die WU fertig ist...



wahrscheinlich folgendes: (ノಠ益ಠ)ノ彡┻━┻ (links du / rechts PC) 
spass beiseite sieht so aus als würde er die Info nur nicht laden können. Was sagt advanced control?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. September 2016)

Kashura schrieb:


> Was sagt advanced control?


Alles gut .... Da steht sogar das Projekt drin, der link führt aber zum nicht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (16. September 2016)

Meine Kisten haben alle durchgefaltet...

Wenn die Server dann "up and running" sind und das Update draufgespielt wird ...
... werde ich für eine Weile mein EoC auf "Weekly" umstellen da "Daily" dann zum  aussieht


----------



## Kashura (16. September 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Alles gut .... Da steht sogar das Projekt drin, der link führt aber zum nicht



das sieht neu aus das kenn ich nicht. BTW hast du den takt der 980ti nach oben gedreht? Die ppd für ne 0x18 erscheinen mir hoch


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. September 2016)

Kashura schrieb:


> BTW hast du den takt der 980ti nach oben gedreht? Die ppd für ne 0x18 erscheinen mir hoch


nööö, läuft gerade auf Stock mit 1380MHz. Der Rechner dümpelt unhörbar neben mir rum. 
Lüfterdrehzahlen sind so tief wie möglich 

120mm CPU-Kühler 2 x 500U/min
140mm Heck: 750U/min (eloop, ist das lauteste am Rechner)
140mm vorne 2 x :  550-600 U/min
140mm unten: 700U/min
GPU: 1300U/min

Nur der eloop hinten rumpelt ein wenig, aber sehr leise. So kann man falten ohne das es stört
Das System ging mit der GTX 980TI einmal auf über 800.000 Credit am Tag, meisten bringen 
die WUs um 630-680.000 Gummiadler




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kashura (16. September 2016)

hmm was hast du an ppd bei einer 0x21?


----------



## arcDaniel (16. September 2016)

So mit etwas OC bei meiner RX480 bekomme ich jetzt so 40k ppd mehr bei etwa 40W Mehrverbrauch.

Jetzt kann ich definitiv sagen, dass meine RX480 die doppelte ppd leistet, als meine R9 380X bei gleichem Verbrauch.

Das die Punkte im Moment nicht aktualisiert werden, finde ich gar nicht so schlimm, solange die fertigen WU sauber in Standfort abgeliefert werden.

In den nächsten Tagen wird meine PC aber die ein oder andere Faltpause einlegen; das schuldige Game --> Divinity Original Sin 2


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. September 2016)

Kashura schrieb:


> hmm was hast du an ppd bei einer 0x21?


Wie finde ich alte Protokolle? Ich schau da nicht so intensiv nach. Es soll einfach falten und gut ist. Solange ich vor Inu.id liege, ist die Welt in Ordnung ....


----------



## Kashura (16. September 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wie finde ich alte Protokolle? Ich schau da nicht so intensiv nach. Es soll einfach falten und gut ist. Solange ich vor Inu.id liege, ist die Welt in Ordnung ....



schau einfach mal drauf wenn ne 0x21 läuft würde mich interessieren. Sieht so aus als gäbe es bei mir noch etwas Feintuning bedarf


----------



## ProfBoom (16. September 2016)

@interessierterUser: Schau mal im Advanced Control unter Logs. Dort steht eine Zeile mit "CWD" (Current Working Directory). Dahinter findest du den Pfad, wo die Logs im Unterverzeichnis 'logs' liegen.

Zu den Windows Updates... die Lösung #2 (über den Gruppenrichtlinieneditor) hatte ich schon versucht, leider interessiert das Windows 10 herzlich wenig.


----------



## wait (16. September 2016)

@Kashura
Bei meiner 980Ti hatte ich  bei 0x21 WUs ~ 550k - 725k ppd. 
Ohne OC.


----------



## Bumblebee (16. September 2016)

Grestorn schrieb:


> In Amiland ist der Donnerstag auch noch nicht ganz zuende!



Es ist jetzt in 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Freitag morgen früh 01:37


----------



## Uwe64LE (16. September 2016)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Es ist jetzt in
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also quasi Wochenende und da passiert ja bekanntlich in Stanford nichts. 
Ich mach jetzt meine Kiste aus bis Montag.


----------



## Kashura (16. September 2016)

wait schrieb:


> @Kashura
> Bei meiner 980Ti hatte ich  bei 0x21 WUs ~ 550k - 725k ppd.
> Ohne OC.


 ja so in dem Dreh ist es bei mir auch  Danke für die Info


----------



## Bumblebee (16. September 2016)

Jetzt isses 04:26 dort - hilft aber auch nicht weiter ...


----------



## JayTea (16. September 2016)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Jetzt isses 04:26 dort - hilft aber auch nicht weiter ...



Nachts arbeiten die wahrscheinlich nicht und Sonntag auch nicht.
Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass sie es heute am Freitag noch packen und sonst vielleicht noch Samstag.
Wir werden sehen und können ja eh nichts dran machen...
Deswegen höre ich aber garantiert nicht mit dem Falten auf, nur weil die Punkte/der Erfolg nicht zeitnah ersichtlich ist.
Die Punkte werden schon noch kommen!!


----------



## KillercornyX (16. September 2016)

So, neuer AGB ist da, Wakü läuft wieder und ich kann wieder mitfalten. 

Gibts Probleme mit den Servern?


----------



## brooker (16. September 2016)

... Server sind wieder angefahren. Dauert aber noch 2-3 Läufe bis alles berechnet und entsprechend angepasst sowie angezeigt wird. Bin gespannt was die letzten Tage erfaltet wurde.


----------



## JayTea (16. September 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> ... Server sind wieder angefahren. Dauert aber noch 2-3 Läufe bis alles berechnet und entsprechend angepasst sowie angezeigt wird. Bin gespannt was die letzten Tage erfaltet wurde.



Bei mir sinds angeblich nur knapp 330k Punkte, dass ist irgendwie zu wenig!!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. September 2016)

Kashura schrieb:


> schau einfach mal drauf wenn ne 0x21 läuft würde mich interessieren. Sieht so aus als gäbe es bei mir noch etwas Feintuning bedarf


So sieht es mit einer 0x21 aus, anbei mal zwei Beispiele




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wolf7 (17. September 2016)

mh sollte meinen Rechner schon mal für die Aktion warmfalten lassen. Gut dass die jährliche Stromablesung gerade letzte Woche war, so seh ich die Probleme erst in einem Jahr und die Temperaturen sind auch endlich runter.  Wie schauts denn aktuell aus mit ner Nvidia GTX980 und nem i7 4770? Muss man da treibermäßig was beachten und ist es immer noch am effektivsten nur mit der GPU zu folden?


----------



## ProfBoom (17. September 2016)

Nochmal zum Thema Windows Updates.
Ich habe zusätzlich zu der in #2 genannten Option in gpedit.msc noch "Configure Automatic Update" auf "4 - Auto download and schedule the install" gestellt.
Zwar bekam ich gestern die Aufforderung, aber ich habe den Rechner vor Ende der Active Hours herunter gefahren.
Zwei Update sind installiert (Flash und das Windows Malicious Software Removal Tool), aber ein drittes wartet darauf, dass ich 'neustart' klicke.
Der PC war gestern Abend noch zweimal ~20 Minuten ohne Benutzereingaben. Ob er jetzt wirklich nicht neustartet weiß ich noch nicht sicher (sonst hat er innerhalb von 10 Minuten nach Ende der Active Hours neu gestartet, aber da war längere Zeit vorher keine Benutzereingabe).


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. September 2016)

wolf7 schrieb:


> Wie schauts denn aktuell aus mit ner Nvidia GTX980 und nem i7 4770? Muss man da treibermäßig was beachten und ist es immer noch am effektivsten nur mit der GPU zu folden?


Hallo wolf7

Rein GPU-Falten ist immernoch am effektivsten.

GTX980 hab ich selber eine am Start > 1430MHz = ~480kPPD

Was dein i7 4770 genau bringt weiss ich nicht, aber falls du ihn  aber mitfalten lässt unbedingt auf 6 Threads einstellen > bei 7 (-1 Standarteinstellung) bekommt die CPU keine WUs.


----------



## wolf7 (17. September 2016)

ok ich lass die CPU trotzdem mitwerkeln, allein schon weil die gpu gerade am Wochenende nicht durchackern kann, da ich auch mal weng warships spielen möchte.  Die erste WU meiner 980 (Projekt 9180) lief eben mit 473k PPD durch @1400 MHz. Btw. lastmäßig war meine CPU bei 100% @ 6 Threads CPU folding wobei der gpu core 15% cpu last sich gekrallt hat. Er scheint also so oder so mehr als ein Thread zu beanspruchen.


----------



## Grestorn (17. September 2016)

Ich hab einen Server, den ich prinzipiell den ganzen Tag laufen lassen könnte. Der hat PCIe Slots auf denen ich problemlos GPUs packen könnte. Wenn ihr heute GPUs (gebraucht) kaufen würdet, mit Blick auf Preis, Effizienz beim Falten, Wärme, Stromaufnahme & Lärm, was würdet ihr nehmen? Eine GTX 970 ist immer noch gebraucht recht teuer (160-180€ auf eBay). Nur zum Falten schon eine Investition, die ich eigentlich zu hoch finde.

Eine 3GB GTX 1060 kostet gut 200€, auch zu viel Geld, erscheint mir aber dennoch die bessere Option. Irgendwie aber auch wahnsinn, so viel Geld nur zum Falten hinzulegen. 


@wolf7: Die CPU ist einfach brutal ineffizient verglichen mit der GPU. Braucht irre Strom und produziert entsprechend Hitze und Lärm und produziert dabei kaum Punkte. Das gilt selbst für meine i7 5960X mit 8 echten Kernen.


----------



## kampfschaaaf (17. September 2016)

Das Warmfalten beginnt... schleppend...
Bin noch an ner GTX980 unter Wasser dran, vlt bekomme ich die für die Woche auch noch an den Start.
[V] GTX980/WaKü-Block
Die 980ti macht richtig Meter, die 390X nur etwas mehr als halb so viel.

MfG und auf eine nette Faltwoche!


----------



## KillercornyX (17. September 2016)

Ich habe bei mir auch nen Linux homeserver laufen der fast immer an ist. 
Ich könnte da noch ne GPU reinpacken. Hat jemand noch ne Leihgabe übrig? 

Tapatalk @ GT-I9505 + CM13 (Android 6.0.1)


----------



## DaBlackSheep (17. September 2016)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Willkommen
> 
> 8Kerne + HT 2,6GHz Stromspar-Xeon mit 45W > ich tippe auf 25-30kPPD




Ich konnte leider jetzt erst starten, weil das Netzteil jetzt erst kam.
Deine Prognose kommt leider nicht ganz hin, der macht:

15866 Points per day


Gut, da ist keine Grafikkarte drin, aber eher ist nur ein doofer Server der 24/7 ab jetzt läuft.
Wenn mein Arbeitsrechner das machen würde, könnte ich eine Schubkarre Geld zum RWE bringen (fürchte ich).


----------



## JayTea (17. September 2016)

JayTea schrieb:


> Bei mir sinds angeblich nur knapp 330k Punkte, dass ist irgendwie zu wenig!!



Es sind dann doch deutlich mehr geworden (660k) aberweniger als erwartet...


----------



## mattinator (17. September 2016)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Was dein i7 4770 genau bringt weiss ich nicht, aber falls du ihn  aber mitfalten lässt unbedingt auf 6 Threads einstellen > bei 7 (-1 Standarteinstellung) bekommt die CPU keine WUs.


Ein 4770 ohne k und ohne OC bring mit 8 Threads ca. 20 bis 21 KPPD.


----------



## Rarek (17. September 2016)

DaBlackSheep schrieb:


> [...]
> Wenn mein Arbeitsrechner das machen würde, könnte ich eine Schubkarre Geld zum RWE bringen (fürchte ich).



ach 5,10€/d bei 850Wh sind doch net viel....  (zumindest ist das mei mir so)


----------



## Timmy99 (17. September 2016)

Kleine Überlegung von mir:
Macht es vielleicht Sinn den Turbomodus und eventuell HT/SMP von den CPUs im BIOS abzuschalten, wenn diese nicht mitfaltet? Klar müsste man darauf achten, dass man hier kein künstliches CPU-Limit erzeugt, aber so liese sich bestimmt auch hier und da Strom einsparen. Ohne Turbomodus ist bei mir der VCore bei Belastung doch merklich geringer und die CPU-Kerntemperatur sinkt um bis zu 10°C. Genaue Verbrauchswertvergleiche kann ich momentan leider nicht liefern, da ich kein Messgerät zur Hand hab.
Aufgefallen ist mir das schon damals mit dem i7 860 und heute mit dem i7 4770K, unübertaktet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HisN (17. September 2016)

Endlich wieder Punkte. Mal sehen ob ich es noch in die Top50 schaffe.
Heute ist also Donnerstag?


----------



## picar81_4711 (17. September 2016)

Ich bin mit meinen 980ti auch im Aufwärmmodus.... Das Wetter ist auch nicht mehr so heiß.......


----------



## KillercornyX (17. September 2016)

Yep, draußen 22°C, drinnen ca. 21°C.  Da drehen die Lüfter nicht mehr ganz so hoch. 

Wasser out: 36
Wasser in: 31/32
und das bei 800rpm der Lüfter am Radi...


----------



## simder (17. September 2016)

Huhu Server laufen wieder

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## KillercornyX (17. September 2016)

Meine letzte wu wurde irgendwie nicht angerechnet 

Tapatalk @ GT-I9505 + CM13 (Android 6.0.1)


----------



## brooker (17. September 2016)

... denkt an die Zeitverschiebung


----------



## KillercornyX (17. September 2016)

Ah ja, jetzt gings....


----------



## DaBlackSheep (17. September 2016)

Mir kamen die Temperaturen von meiner Serverkiste irgendwie zu hoch vor.
Der Xeon hatte 66 Grad (+/- 5 Grad) - fand ich zu viel, oder?


----------



## arcDaniel (17. September 2016)

DaBlackSheep schrieb:


> Mir kamen die Temperaturen von meiner Serverkiste irgendwie zu hoch vor.
> Der Xeon hatte 66 Grad (+/- 5 Grad) - fand ich zu viel, oder?



Das ist für eine CPU lauwarm! Da brauchst du keine bedenken zu haben.


----------



## KillercornyX (17. September 2016)

Es ist zwar dezent offtopic, aber was habt ihr für nen Stromanbieter und/oder Tarif, was bezahlt ihr pro kWh? 
Wer viel folden lässt macht sich da sicher Gedanken drüber... 

Tapatalk @ GT-I9505 + CM13 (Android 6.0.1)


----------



## arcDaniel (17. September 2016)

Soll ich wirklich wieder sagen.....


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. September 2016)

Wenn ich als Schweizer meinen Stromanbieter wählen könnte wäre schön.


----------



## KillercornyX (17. September 2016)

Geht das etwa nicht? So klein ist die Schweiz doch nicht, oder? 

Tapatalk @ GT-I9505 + CM13 (Android 6.0.1)


----------



## Grestorn (17. September 2016)

KillercornyX schrieb:


> Es ist zwar dezent offtopic, aber was habt ihr für nen Stromanbieter und/oder Tarif, was bezahlt ihr pro kWh?
> Wer viel folden lässt macht sich da sicher Gedanken drüber...



Flensburg eXtra Öko: 0,20 / kWh Netto. Also 0,238 Brutto.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. September 2016)

KillercornyX schrieb:


> Geht das etwa nicht? So klein ist die Schweiz doch nicht, oder?
> 
> Tapatalk @ GT-I9505 + CM13 (Android 6.0.1)


Nein, soll angeblich kommen aber ich glaubs erst wenns soweit ist.


----------



## arcDaniel (17. September 2016)

Wir hier in Luxemburg sind mit die kleinsten und können sogar wählen...

Bei mir Enovos Luxembourg, etwa 0,12Euro die kw/h ohne mwst, welche nur 7% bei uns für den Strom beträgt, dazu kommen jährliche Fixkosten von 40Euro für den Zähler.


----------



## KillercornyX (17. September 2016)

Ui, das ist ja konkurenzlos günstig. Ich zahl glaub was bei 0,25€ Brutto und etwas Grundgebühr pro Jahr...
Hier in DE gibts glaub nicht allzuviel Unterschied zwischen den Anbietern.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (17. September 2016)

KillercornyX schrieb:


> Es ist zwar dezent offtopic, aber was habt ihr für nen Stromanbieter und/oder Tarif, was bezahlt ihr pro kWh?
> Wer viel folden lässt macht sich da sicher Gedanken drüber...
> 
> Tapatalk @ GT-I9505 + CM13 (Android 6.0.1)



4.000kwh im Jahr - monatlicher Abschlag 99€ 
Brutto 27,36 Cent/kw/h + 99,96€ Zählergebür.

Wir sind ein vierköpfiger Haushalt.


----------



## arcDaniel (17. September 2016)

Ich frage mich nur weshalb der Strom bei uns so günstig ist, weil:
-in der Regel sind bei uns Herstellung teurer, da z.b. höhere Lohnkosten (normalerweise ist bei uns alles teurer...)
-der in Luxemburg produzierte Strom reicht meines Wissens nicht und der restlich nötige wird im Ausland gekauft
-der Strom wird an der Börse gekauft und hier sollte der Preis doch für jeden gleich sein, oder?

Ich habe sogar noch einen Zusatz in meinem Vertrag, dass mein Verbrauch nur durch den Einkauf von Naturstrom gedeckt wird, die kostet mich knap 0,0035Euro da kw/w mehr.


----------



## KillercornyX (17. September 2016)

Ich hab grad noch mal nachgesehen und bin etwas erstaunt... 



100% Ökostrom
Preis pro kWh: 30,17  Cent/kWh 
monatlicher Grundpreis: 10,52 EUR/Monat 

Bin noch bei ExtraEnergie und hab Extrastrom Natur Pur als Tarif...


----------



## Holdie (17. September 2016)

Jedes Jahr wechseln bringt am meisten und der Strom wird etwas günstiger. Mache das schon seit Jahren.

Aktuell bei Grüner Funke für 0,23€/kWh und 29,14€ Grundgebühr + 150€ Sofortbonus + 15% Rabatt auf der Endabrechnung.


----------



## Grestorn (17. September 2016)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Ich frage mich nur weshalb der Strom bei uns so günstig ist, weil:



In D gibt es die Umlage für Erneuerbare Energie, die deutlich auf den Strompreis schlägt.



KillercornyX schrieb:


> 100% Ökostrom
> Preis pro kWh: 30,17 Cent/kWh
> monatlicher Grundpreis: 10,52 EUR/Monat


Autsch!


----------



## DaBlackSheep (17. September 2016)

Ihr Öko's ... ihr!


----------



## Mr.Knister (17. September 2016)

22,96 ct/kWh Wasserkraft + 7,14€/Monat Grundgebühr bei Montana Energie.


----------



## Rarek (17. September 2016)

ich ziehe bei 2 mir unbekannten anbietern (einmal mama und einmal bei Cheffe über die Firma)

aber mit gerechneten 25ct bin ich wohl gut dabei ^^



sprich 5,10€/d bei Cheffe und 1,50€/d wenn ich 24h am Tag falte




und @ Topic

wo sind meine ganzen punkte?! meine 4 75k WU's sind noch net drinn... 
nur die paar von meiner kleinen Karte und noch welche vom Server... meh


----------



## Amon (17. September 2016)

Ich ziehe meinen Strom tagsüber aus einer 6kw PV Anlage. Senkt die Kosten ungemein.

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## ShadowPvG (17. September 2016)

Diese Moment wenn selbst Brooker nicht weiter kommt....


----------



## Uwe64LE (17. September 2016)

Holdie schrieb:


> Jedes Jahr wechseln bringt am meisten und der Strom wird etwas günstiger. Mache das schon seit Jahren.



Hab ich auch lange Zeit so gemacht. Bis ich mal wieder bei einem Anbieter war, den ich schon mal gekündigt hatte. Der hat mich dann eiskalt abgelehnt.
Außerdem bekommt man bei manchen Anbietern die Neukundengutschrift ja erst auf der nächsten Jahresabrechnung und hat dann noch die Kündigungsfrist.
Man muss in der Regel also etwas länger als 1 Jahr Kunde bleiben.


----------



## Amon (17. September 2016)

Also wer die Möglichkeit hat sollte sich eine PV Anlage anschaffen, kann ich jedem nur empfehlen.

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## KillercornyX (17. September 2016)

Dazu braucht man erst mal ein Eigenheim... ^^

Tapatalk @ GT-I9505 + CM13 (Android 6.0.1)


----------



## Amon (17. September 2016)

Deswegen sagte ich ja auch "jeder der die Möglichkeit hat"😉

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## Holdie (18. September 2016)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Hab ich auch lange Zeit so gemacht. Bis ich mal wieder bei einem Anbieter war, den ich schon mal gekündigt hatte. Der hat mich dann eiskalt abgelehnt.
> Außerdem bekommt man bei manchen Anbietern die Neukundengutschrift ja erst auf der nächsten Jahresabrechnung und hat dann noch die Kündigungsfrist.
> Man muss in der Regel also etwas länger als 1 Jahr Kunde bleiben.



Da die Anbieter sozusagen immer erhöhen, ist das mit der Kündigung kein Problem.
Bis jetzt hatte ich zwar noch nie denselben Anbieter, aber es gibt jedes neue auf dem Markt mit sehr guten Angeboten und dann ist auch das kein Problem mehr


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. September 2016)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> -der Strom wird an der Börse gekauft und hier sollte der Preis doch für jeden gleich sein, oder?.


Der Börsenpreis liegt um die 2-4Cent/kWh, aktuell gerade 2,3 Cent
Transparency in Energy Markets - Homepage

Das Netz kostet, je nach Grad der Stabilität immer mehr, ungefähr 5 Cent kWh vor Kleinverbraucher, Großverbraucher werden bei uns durch die Kleinverbraucher subventioniert und zahlen nix dafür, dafür sind die Anschluss gebühren höher. Der Rest sind Steuern, Abgaben, Gewinne, etc...

Hier mal Zahlen aus Wiki mit angeblich 6 Cent pro KWh, das zahl aber kein Großabnehmer...
https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/de/thumb/c/c7/Strompreis-2016.jpg/330px-Strompreis-2016.jpg


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. September 2016)

Rarek schrieb:


> und @ Topic
> 
> wo sind meine ganzen punkte?! meine 4 75k WU's sind noch net drinn...
> nur die paar von meiner kleinen Karte und noch welche vom Server... meh


Hast du die Log davon noch?

Man kann bei Standfort im Folding-Forum anklopfen und mit der Log nach Korrektur der Punkte verlangen (mein Englisch dafür zu schlecht dafür).


----------



## ProfBoom (18. September 2016)

KillercornyX schrieb:


> Dazu braucht man erst mal ein Eigenheim... ^^



Nicht zwangsläufig. Balkon/Terrasse könnte reichen.
simon - Greenpeace Energy eG


----------



## Grestorn (18. September 2016)

Die Kosten amortisieren sich niemals. Außerdem: Einspeisen ohne Anmeldung und Extrazahler erlaubt? Plug&Play• Photovoltaikforum


----------



## Rarek (18. September 2016)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Hast du die Log davon noch?
> 
> Man kann bei Standfort im Folding-Forum anklopfen und mit der Log nach Korrektur der Punkte verlangen (mein Englisch dafür zu schlecht dafür).



weiß net, müsste ich schauen heute abend


----------



## JayTea (18. September 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ooooh ooh, sind wohl die Stats-Server wieder down?! 

Edit: Freundlicherweise nur kurzfristig.


----------



## Amon (18. September 2016)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Die Kosten amortisieren sich niemals. Außerdem: Einspeisen ohne Anmeldung und Extrazahler erlaubt? Plug&Play• Photovoltaikforum


Kommt immer darauf an. Übers einspeisen kriegst du so ein Teil in 20 Jahren finanziert, ist aber Müll. Bei meiner Anlage gibt es 3 Eigner und wir finanzieren die über Kredit. Die Anlage läuft gedrosselt mit 4,3kW und dient hauptsächlich für den Eigenbedarf.

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. September 2016)

Kashura schrieb:


> schau einfach mal drauf wenn ne 0x21 läuft würde mich interessieren. Sieht so aus als gäbe es bei mir noch etwas Feintuning bedarf


Eben schaute ich ungläubig auf den Webkontroller, wieder eine FahCore 0x21

Wer sagt es denn, unglaubliche 900.000/d Gummipunkte für eine WU, hatte ich noch nie.
Und das, obwohl ich in Ruhe nebenbei surfe, um verdammte Ableitungen von E-Funktionen
für das missrate liebevolle Kind zu suchen. 

Und das mit der Standardfrequenz, die Bewertung des Systems ist einfach ungerecht...
905.000 Punkte




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachtrag: und es wird immer mehr. Was ist denn hier los?
916.000 Punkte



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



929.000 Punkte



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. September 2016)

Hey* Holdie* 

danke für den "Daumen-hoch Punkt", aber du sollst den Falt-Rechner aufbauen! 

Ich hatte gar nicht geantwortet, aber das Zeitfenster war dann doch zu ungünstig. 
Ich trau Dir, Du schaffst das auch ohne mein Bier-Sixpack.  

Lieben Gruß, viel Glück  und winke winke


----------



## KillercornyX (18. September 2016)

Ich würde mich beschweren, so viele Punkte... das geht ja mal gar nicht....


----------



## picar81_4711 (18. September 2016)

...mit was faltest du?


----------



## Holdie (18. September 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Hey* Holdie*
> 
> danke für den "Daumen-hoch Punkt", aber du sollst den Falt-Rechner aufbauen!
> 
> ...



der läuft schon und faltet vor sich hin. Nur leider ist mehr als 3,8GHz@1,25V nicht drin. Bei 4.0GHz@1,35V gibts immer noch nen Bluescreen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. September 2016)

Holdie schrieb:


> der läuft schon und faltet vor sich hin. Nur leider ist mehr als 3,8GHz@1,25V nicht drin. Bei 4.0GHz@1,35V gibts immer noch nen Bluescreen.


Schade, aber 3,8Mhz reicht ja auch problemlos. 

Meiner hat bei 4.0Mhz keine 1,20V benötigt.
Ich hatte es bei auto gelassen und geschaut, 
was passiert. Verdammt Seriensteuung....



picar81_4711 schrieb:


> ...mit was faltest du?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Siehst Du im Snapshot, eine popelige GTX 980Ti


----------



## Grestorn (18. September 2016)

Was ist daran popelig?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. September 2016)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Was ist daran popelig?


Das jeder blöde GTX 1080, Titan etc  schneller ist


----------



## Grestorn (18. September 2016)

Mei. Nächstes Jahr ist die 1080 popelig ...


----------



## u78g (18. September 2016)

> Das jeder blöde GTX 1080, Titan etc schneller ist



....nicht bei gleicher Taktfrequenz


----------



## sc59 (18. September 2016)

Servus,
habe gerade v7.4.15 beta meinem Dicken spendiert, in der Hoffnung das er mit 32Kernen falten kann.
 auf Linux Mint 13 & 15.10 installiert.
geht nicht.
F@HControl bleibt jeweils mit connecting stehen und bekommt keine Verbindung zum Client.
Hat jemand Rat .
Danke sc59


----------



## Holdie (18. September 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Schade, aber 3,8Mhz reicht ja auch problemlos.
> 
> Meiner hat bei 4.0Mhz keine 1,20V benötigt.
> Ich hatte es bei auto gelassen und geschaut,
> was passiert. Verdammt Seriensteuung....



da sagste was, da haben wir schon ne ganz blöde bekommen.
Was ich bisher gelesen haben gehen so gut wie alle mindestens 4.0GHz


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. September 2016)

@sc59:
Hab es gerade selber mal versucht > dennen scheinen wieder mal die grossen WU's ausgegangen zu sein. 

Ich aktiviere gerade wieder einem Neuling den Passkey und mit 16 Threads gibt es WU's > ich würde vorübergehend mit 2X 16 falten bis es wieder grosse WU's gibt.


----------



## brooker (18. September 2016)

@Holdie: sobald ich etwas Luft habe, schreibe ich dir mal was zum OC für 3258 zusammen. Die eine Spannung hochsetzen bringt nur bedingt was. Da gibt es noch ein paar mehr Möglichkeiten. 
Ich hab da mal ne gute Anleitung gefunden. Muss die nur noch mal ergooglen.


----------



## mattinator (18. September 2016)

sc59 schrieb:


> F@HControl bleibt jeweils mit connecting stehen und bekommt keine Verbindung zum Client.


Schau mal im Terminal nach, ob der FAHClient-Dienst überhaupt läuft und poste die Ausgabe der Befehle:
ps -efwl|grep -i fah ; \
service FAHClient status
Wenn der Service nicht läuft, mal versuchen zu starten:
service FAHClient start


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (18. September 2016)

Hallo Leute,

Will jetzt auch dem Folding@Home Team beitreten. Ich hätte da ein paar Fragen 

1) Melde ich mich mit dem erstellen Account hier im Client an, damit ich nach verfolgen kann wieviel ich gefoltet hab?

2) PassKey, dass habe ich nicht ganz verstanden^^ Hier einen Key fordern oder ne PN an A.Meier-PS3?

3) Kann ich mit eigenem Accoutn tz das PCGHX Team unterstützen und tz sehen wieviel ich gefoltet hab?

Danke schonmal und sry für die blöden Fragen xD


----------



## target2804 (19. September 2016)

Was ist denn am sinnvollsten für mich? Nur meine gtx 1080 Falten lassen oder den i7 auch? Und gibts noch was besonderes, das ich einstellen sollte? 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. September 2016)

1) Braucht es nicht > klick mal auf meine Signatur, dann kommst du auf meine persönliche Seite.

2) Passkey anfordern und entweder selber, ich oder wir zusammen aktivieren den Passkey

3) Wenn du beim Einrichten des Faltclienten einen eigenen Faltnamen und beim Team 70335 eingibst siehst du das schön getrennt (siehe unsere Signaturen).


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. September 2016)

target2804 schrieb:


> Was ist denn am sinnvollsten für mich? Nur meine gtx 1080 Falten lassen oder den i7 auch? Und gibts noch was besonderes, das ich einstellen sollte?


Kommt drauf an wie man das Ganze betrachtet:
Der guten Sache wegen > beides da jede Arbeitseinheit zählt.
Aus Effizientssicht > nur die 1080


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. September 2016)

MPH_the_Legend schrieb:


> 1) Melde ich mich mit dem erstellen Account hier im Client an, damit ich nach verfolgen kann wieviel ich gefoltet hab?
> 
> 2) PassKey, dass habe ich nicht ganz verstanden^^ Hier einen Key fordern oder ne PN an A.Meier-PS3?
> 
> 3) Kann ich mit eigenem Accoutn tz das PCGHX Team unterstützen und tz sehen wieviel ich gefoltet hab?


zu 1: unnötig, die holen sich die Daten automatisch aus Stamford
zu 2: Beim Stamford link
zu 3: ja, das Team bekommt als Team die Punkte aller User. Es gibt aber auch einen PCGH-Team Zugang (also ein allgemeiner User im Team), wenn Du den Passkey nutzt, siehst Du Deine eigenen Faltpunkte nicht mehr.

Also, das musst Du machen:
*1. Faltprogramm herunterladen
* (Client) Folding@home — Fighting disease with the world's largest distributed super computer. 
Diesen Knopf finden, dann kann man das Programm speichern



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*2: Programm installieren* 
aber auf jedem Fall mit der Option manuell, sonst startet das Programm immer automatisch, das nervt


*3: Passkey besorgen und eintragen*
Den Link hast Du, den Teamnamen und die Teamnummer nicht vergessen. 
Team 70335
Name: muss ich nachschauen, folgt....


*4: losfalten,* die CPU ist egal, kann man mitlaufen lassen, bringt aber kaum Punkt und macht jede weitere Nutzung des Rechners, z.B. zum parallelen surfen nervig. Einstellen kann man das nach dem Starten des Programmes durch klick auf das kleine Icon in der Statusleiste: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann geht ein Fenster auf und man klick auf "Advanced control" und dann  kommst Du zu diesem Fenster:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



klickt man dann auf grünen Bereich mit der rechten Maustaste, 
gehen Untermenüs auf und man kann wählen zwischen:
 Pause, finish (also die aktuelle WU zuende falten) etc.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich hoffe, das war verständlich, anbsonsten frage weiter. Wir helfen doch gerne



target2804 schrieb:


> Was ist denn am sinnvollsten für mich? Nur  meine gtx 1080 Falten lassen oder den i7 auch? Und gibts noch was  besonderes, das ich einstellen sollte?


Lies Dir Punkt 4 durch und wäge für Dich ab. Ich nutze die CPU nicht mehr. Es gibt mehr Punkte, da bei paralleler Nutzung die CPU oft ausgelastet wird und die Grafikkarte nicht mehr optimal falten kann. Wenn der Rechner völlig ungenutzt ist, ist die CPU ein willkommener Mitfalter. Jede WU hilft, viele Punkte macht sie aber nicht, wobei ein i7-6700 vermutlich auf 30.000 am Tag kommen kann. Läppert sich ....


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. September 2016)

MPH_the_Legend schrieb:


> 3) Kann ich mit eigenem Accoutn tz das PCGHX Team unterstützen und tz sehen wieviel ich gefoltet hab?





interessierterUser schrieb:


> zu 3: neee, das geht leider nicht


Meine Liebe, er hat die Frage etwas unglücklich formuliert:
Er fragt ob er das Team unterstützen kann und gleichzeitig sehen kann was er selber erfaltet hat.

Antwort ist ja wenn er auf einen eigenen Faltnamen faltet und bei der Teamnummer 70335 eingibt (macht er auch weil ich gerade dabei bin seinen Passkey zu aktivieren).


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. September 2016)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Meine Liebe, er hat die Frage etwas unglücklich formuliert:


Ich habe es schon selbstständig korrigiert. 
Danke trotzdem!


----------



## Rarek (19. September 2016)

zu den WU's...

ich meinte wohl nur das 4 fertig gewesen sein müssten... log sacht:
wait for Idle und schlussendlich nur eine für nur 35k abgegeben... meh


----------



## target2804 (19. September 2016)

Meine PPD die ich angezeigt bekomme sind nämlich nur ca 140000, wenn ich da von anderen lese, finde ich das irgendwie wenig [emoji23]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## sc59 (19. September 2016)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @sc59:
> Hab es gerade selber mal versucht > dennen scheinen wieder mal die grossen WU's ausgegangen zu sein.
> 
> Ich aktiviere gerade wieder einem Neuling den Passkey und mit 16 Threads gibt es WU's > ich würde vorübergehend mit 2X 16 falten bis es wieder grosse WU's gibt.


 

auf 2x16 bin ich vorher auch runter, es gab einen Konflikt der Zuweisung . Nur die ersten 16Kerne wurden ausgefahren der Rest blieb im Leerlauf.
Es waren ax04 9033 glaub ich, habe dann eine Pausiert und nach Fertigstellung der ersten wieder auf 32 gestellt . Hat sogar funktioniert , jedoch nicht stabil. (fing bei 8% neu an, dann aber fertig gefaltet.) 



mattinator schrieb:


> Schau mal im Terminal nach, ob der FAHClient-Dienst überhaupt läuft und poste die Ausgabe der Befehle:
> ps -efwl|grep -i fah ; \
> service FAHClient status
> Wenn der Service nicht läuft, mal versuchen zu starten:
> service FAHClient start


 
Den Befahl probiere ich aus .
bin mir aber fast sicher das der Client nicht läuft. 
Start bringt einen Fehler .
Stopp geht.
mich nervt es das sind Kinderkrankheiten die den Wissenschaftler nicht mehr passieren sollten.
Danke für die Hilfe.
melde mich heute Abend wieder.
Gruß sc59

Nachtrag:
 im Folding Forum habe ich eine Meldung mit Ubuntu und dem annähernd gleichen Problem gefunden.
Es wird die init.d wohl nicht richtig geschrieben um den Start / Stopp Befehl auszuführen ???


----------



## Bumblebee (19. September 2016)

target2804 schrieb:


> Meine PPD die ich angezeigt bekomme sind nämlich nur ca 140000, wenn ich da von anderen lese, finde ich das irgendwie wenig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hast du denn schon 10 Einheiten ("WUs") abgeschlossen??
Weil erst dann zündet der "Turbo" (Bonus)


----------



## target2804 (19. September 2016)

ah ok, nein habe ich nicht 


Edit: doch, jetzt gerade. jetzt sind es über 600K PPD^^


----------



## mattinator (19. September 2016)

sc59 schrieb:


> Nachtrag:
> im Folding Forum habe ich eine Meldung mit Ubuntu und dem annähernd gleichen Problem gefunden.
> Es wird die init.d wohl nicht richtig geschrieben um den Start / Stopp Befehl auszuführen ???


Könnte evtl. heute abend per TV (Version 10) mal draufschauen. Vllt. finde ich eine Lösung.


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (19. September 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> ....



Vielen Vielen Dank

Hab jetzt über die Nacht falten lassen CPU und GPU und eben 5 WU´s abgeschlossen, denke aber nicht das dies mein verdienst ist^^ hier nochmal danke an A.Meier-PS3

was mir aber aufgefallen ist, er hat die CPUnutzung von  selbst pausiert und ich kann diese nicht mehr aktivieren, bze finde den Fehler nicht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (19. September 2016)

MPH_the_Legend schrieb:


> was mir aber aufgefallen ist, er hat die CPUnutzung von  selbst pausiert und ich kann diese nicht mehr aktivieren, bze finde den Fehler nicht


Nimm mal die CPU auf 10 Threads runter, wird keine Projekte für 11 Threads geben.


----------



## Bumblebee (19. September 2016)

target2804 schrieb:


> ah ok, nein habe ich nicht
> 
> 
> Edit: doch, jetzt gerade. jetzt sind es über 600K PPD^^



Siehste ...


----------



## kampfschaaaf (19. September 2016)

Hai, 

meine Warmfalterei läuft jetzt hier zu Hause, pünktlich zum Beginn der Heizperiode mit 3 Rechnern bzw. 4 GPUs.
 Die 390X rechnet durchgehend mit 1080MHz, 67°C
die GTX760 mit 1270MHz 67°C 
die GTX980 mit 1400MHz unter Wasser und die 45°C
980ti mit wechselnden Taktungen bei 69°C. Die sind zwar immer über 1000MHz, aber selten boostet sie in die 1400er Zone. Die GPU-Last liegt bei durchgehenden 94-98%. Egal, ob sie boostet oder nicht. Die TDP ist lange nicht ausgeschöpft. Aus der ti werde ich nicht schlau. 
Liegt es an der Polynomtiefe oder an nicht benötigten Rechenwerken? Kann die Karte bestimmte Operationen nicht schneller?

MfG


----------



## Grestorn (19. September 2016)

Da will wohl einer gewinnen und Bumble den Rang ablaufen...


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (19. September 2016)

mattinator schrieb:


> Nimm mal die CPU auf 10 Threads runter, wird keine Projekte für 11 Threads geben.



danke jetzt läuft es wieder 

Alle sagen hier die CPU ist nicht relevant^^ Die CPU stemmt bei mir 33000 PPD und die Graka schafft 100000 PPD, wieso sollte ich die CPU also nicht mitlaufen lassen bzw sagen alle es wäre ineffizient ?


----------



## Kashura (19. September 2016)

42 mio ppd gestern?


----------



## alexk94 (19. September 2016)

@MPH_the_Legend

Es ist deshalb ineffizient, weil das Punkte pro Watt-Verhältniss deutlich schlechter ist. Deine Grafikkarte verbraucht ca. 210 Watt, das heißt du bekommst ~476 Punkte pro Watt. Deine CPU verbraucht ca. 140 Watt, das heißt du bekommst ~236 Punkte pro Watt. Wie du siehst, ist die Grafikkarte doppelt so effizient und deshalb lohnt sich es mehr nur die Grafikkarte falten zulassen. Bei dir ist der Unterschied nicht sehr groß, aber die neusten Karten haben ein ca. 6 bis 9-faches so hohes Punkte pro Watt-Verhältnis wie deine Karte, während das Verhältnis bei den CPU's sich nur etwas verbessert hat. Da sieht man dann den Unterschied.

Alex


----------



## Bumblebee (19. September 2016)

Kashura schrieb:


> 42 mio ppd gestern?



Falsch geschrieben, Kashura ...

Korrekt sieht es so aus: 42 mio ppd gestern!


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (19. September 2016)

So Leute heute ist meine Zotac GTX 1070 AMP Extreme gekommen

Gleich eingebaut und wollte los falten, aber nichts passiert. Slots nochmal neu eingerichtet, aber die Grafikkarte will einfach nicht falten Sollte ich alles deinstallieren und nochmal neu installieren?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. September 2016)

@MPH_the_Legend:
Was steht denn in der Log?


----------



## sc59 (19. September 2016)

GPU.txt manuell nachpflegen


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (19. September 2016)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @MPH_the_Legend:
> Was steht denn in der Log?



ich habe es jetzt hinbekommen

Nur stimmt irgendwas nicht mit der Last.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weil die Graka schafft nur 3000 PPD, obwohl sie zu 98 % ausgelastet ist?
ich glaube ich habe da etwas nicht richtig eingestellt


----------



## JayTea (19. September 2016)

MPH_the_Legend schrieb:


> [...] Weil die Graka schafft nur 3000 PPD, obwohl sie zu 98 % ausgelastet ist?
> ich glaube ich habe da etwas nicht richtig eingestellt



Hat sich mitlerweile von alleine eingerenkt, oder?
Falls nicht: wie bist du vorgegangen? Alte Grakfikkarte raus, neue rein, System gestartet oder hast du wenigstens den Grafikkartentreiber neuinstalliert? Oder sogar das Betriebssystem?
Log wäre auch immer noch interessant zu wissen!


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (19. September 2016)

JayTea schrieb:


> Hat sich mitlerweile von alleine eingerenkt, oder?
> Falls nicht: wie bist du vorgegangen? Alte Grakfikkarte raus, neue rein, System gestartet oder hast du wenigstens den Grafikkartentreiber neuinstalliert? Oder sogar das Betriebssystem?
> Log wäre auch immer noch interessant zu wissen!



Abgesicherter Modus -> DDU -> Alte Graka raus -> Neue Graka rein -> Treiber installieren -> Neustart


----------



## JayTea (19. September 2016)

Klingt gut!

Und bei wie viel Prozent Fortschritt ist jetzt die WU bei wie viel PPD?
Auf dem Screenshot sah es für mich so aus, dass sich die Berechnung für die PPD-Angabe noch nicht eingependelt hatte. Das dauert ja meist einige Zeit; ab circa 10% ist sie verlässlich.


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (19. September 2016)

JayTea schrieb:


> Klingt gut!
> 
> Und bei wie viel Prozent Fortschritt ist jetzt die WU bei wie viel PPD?
> Auf dem Screenshot sah es für mich so aus, dass sich die Berechnung für die PPD-Angabe noch nicht eingependelt hatte. Das dauert ja meist einige Zeit; ab circa 10% ist sie verlässlich.



2.05 % bei 462728 PPD

ka ich lasse es jetzt mal laufen. 
Aber es sollten denke ich schon 800000 PPD drinnen sein und das erreiche ich eben nicht.

was mir noch aufgefallen ist, das der Vramtakt von 4104 Mhz auf 3898 Mhz fällt, was da einer was ?



Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. September 2016)

@MPH_the_Legend:
Leg dich da nicht zu sehr auf einen bestimmten Wert fest > zwischen den einzelnen Projekten gibt es himmelweite Unterschiede bei den PPD. 

Kleines Beispiel an meiner Titan X Maxwell (1'000PPD = 1kPPD):
Langsamstes Projekt 590kPPD
Schnellstes Projekt 968kPPD


----------



## KillercornyX (19. September 2016)

Ich hab momentan auch weniger lukrative Jobs. Der vorletzte war 300k und zuletzt gabs "nur" 250-260k


----------



## mattinator (19. September 2016)

MPH_the_Legend schrieb:


> was mir noch aufgefallen ist, das der Vramtakt von 4104 Mhz auf 3898 Mhz fällt, was da einer was ?


Der Folding-Core läuft auf den NVIDIA-Karten im P2-State und das ist dessen Standard-VRAM-Takt. Dient evtl. dafür, Rechenfehler durch "kippende" VRAM-Bit's zu reduzieren.


----------



## HisN (19. September 2016)

Passiert auch bei (so ziemlich) allen Cuda-Anwendungen.


----------



## simder (19. September 2016)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @MPH_the_Legend:
> Leg dich da nicht zu sehr auf einen bestimmten Wert fest > zwischen den einzelnen Projekten gibt es himmelweite Unterschiede bei den PPD.
> 
> Kleines Beispiel an meiner Titan X Maxwell (1'000PPD = 1kPPD):
> ...



ja genau es schwankt extrem!! So lange die Graka eine Auslastung von über 90 % hat und den Takt hält ist alles io


----------



## Rarek (20. September 2016)

also ich habe dann jetze mal mein ganzes System an F@H gehängt und habe nun ~333k ppd 

cpu mit 6 Kernen bei 12k
die 650TI bei 35k
und meine geliebte 390X bei ~ 270k -290k (bzw. gut 35k / WU )


----------



## HisN (20. September 2016)

Schnell noch eine 750ti neben die Titan gesteckt, damit in den nächsten Tagen ein paar Punkte mehr zusammenkommen.
Meine Frau will mir ihre 750ti nicht überlassen, die hätte ich auch noch in den Rechner bekommen^^


----------



## binär-11110110111 (20. September 2016)

Interessant: 

Team PCGH- 70335: Users Active: 197 - 35,22Mio PPD

Team LinusTechTips: Users Active: 550 - 36,32Mio PPD

Folding @ Home Teams Overall Rank - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Bumblebee (20. September 2016)

MPH_the_Legend schrieb:


> Aber es sollten denke ich schon 800000 PPD drinnen sein und das erreiche ich eben nicht.



In meinen Augen ist dein Ziel dann doch etwas "sportlich"
Jedenfalls meine 1070er erreicht *=>selten<= *über 700k PPD


----------



## KillercornyX (20. September 2016)

Hier sind Warscheinlich mehr Gamer und daher mehr Faltkraft. 

Tapatalk @ GT-I9505 + CM13 (Android 6.0.1)


----------



## Bumblebee (20. September 2016)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Falsch geschrieben, Kashura ...
> 
> Korrekt sieht es so aus: 42 mio ppd gestern!



Und mit *GROSSER *Freude "schmiere ich dir (und uns allen) aufs Brot"

 *46,434,143 *gestern


----------



## target2804 (20. September 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


werte ok (System in meiner Signatur), oder gibt es da Verbesserungspotenzial?

Grüße


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. September 2016)

target2804 schrieb:


> werte ok (System in meiner Signatur), oder gibt es da Verbesserungspotenzial?
> Grüße


Die WUs schwanken extrem, mit meiner GTX 980TI liege ich zwischen 380.000  und 930.000 
Durchschnittlich sind es gefühlt so um die 630.000 - 680.000

Einfach mal ein wenig beobachten


----------



## Rarek (20. September 2016)

so gefällt mir mein Rechner...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (20. September 2016)

jetzt nochmal beim Folting nutzt der Client nur das Stepping 2 von da Nvidiakarte, deswegen wird der Vram von 4104 auf 3898 Mhz runter getaktet. Richtig?
Ist diesem Fall dann dee CoreTakt auch gedrosselt? 
Weil ich habe seit 2 h nur 1680 Mhz statt 2075 Mhz 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## sc59 (20. September 2016)

sc59 schrieb:


> auf 2x16 bin ich vorher auch runter, es gab einen Konflikt der Zuweisung . Nur die ersten 16Kerne wurden ausgefahren der Rest blieb im Leerlauf.
> Es waren ax04 9033 glaub ich, habe dann eine Pausiert und nach Fertigstellung der ersten wieder auf 32 gestellt . Hat sogar funktioniert , jedoch nicht stabil. (fing bei 8% neu an, dann aber fertig gefaltet.)
> 
> 
> ...



erstmals danke für das Angebot per TV drüberzuschauen Matti.
jedoch war mein Ehrgeiz geweckt, und da es sich um eine reines Versuchs und Faltsystem handelt, mach ich das mit der groben Keule.

Rückmeldung fürs Problem.


Linux Mit 18 geladen und komplett über die HDD gebügelt.
Dabei ist LM13, Ubuntu & win10 preview darufgegangen. stört mich nicht.
1)V7.4.15_client installiert --> die gewhnonten einrichtungsfragen beantwortet  läuft
2)V7.4.15_controll installiert--> läuft
der V7 zieht sich mit 32 Kernen eine ax04, Wu 9033.
Systemmonitor offeriert eine Besch****** auslastung.
3) The_Kraken installieren.
beim "make befehl " kommt eine Fehlermeldung "signal.h" fehlt --->what eine standard C++ librarie fehlt in einem modern Linux
4) auf die suche gemacht wie man das nach installieren kann.
in folgenden Thread fündig geworden also 
5) g++ package installiert mit
" sudo apt-get install g++"
Erfolg "make" Befehl geht und The_Kraken konnte wie gewohnt gewrappt werden.

leider sind die ´Wu´s zur Zeit so klein und auf weniger Kerne beschränkt, das der 32 Ender nicht ganz ausgefahren wird.
werde mal noch Probieren ob ein zweiter Slot den Rest auffüllt.
The_Kraken macht auf jedenfall Schluss mit dem rumgespringe auf den einzelnen Kernen und sollte damit ach wieder einpaar PPD rausholen.
(Weinendes Auge auf ax05)

greetz sc59

Tante Edith , sagt.
Slot 1 auf 24 Kerne reduziert.
 Slot 2 angelegt mit 8 Kernen .
Core 1-8 werden doppelt benutzt. 
Core 25-32 bleiben ungenutzt.
Sehr unrentabel.


----------



## Thosch (20. September 2016)

So ... hab mittlerw. in den PC mit der R9 270 den 7.4.4 inst., leider bleibt der Client bei "Connecting" "hängen".  Hab ich was verpasst ?!? Hab die entspr. PRGs in der Win X-Firewall frei gegeben. Trotzdem gehts nicht weiter. Inst. hab ich den Client mit Admin. Was hab ich vergessen oder übersehen ? Need help ...  ...
Sollte alles in einen Ordner inst. sein oder kann das in den vorgeschlagenen beiden bleiben ?


----------



## KillercornyX (20. September 2016)

Falls deine CPU 8 threads hat und du in der config die CPU auf -1 (automatisch) steht tritt dieser Fehler auf. 
Dann einfach manuell auf 6 stellen. 

Tapatalk @ GT-I9505 + CM13 (Android 6.0.1)


----------



## JayTea (20. September 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die WUs schwanken extrem, mit meiner GTX 980TI liege ich zwischen 380.000  und 930.000
> Durchschnittlich sind es gefühlt so um die 630.000 - 680.000
> 
> Einfach mal ein wenig beobachten



Da kann ich nur beipflichten:
meine GTX 960 liegt zwischen 140k und gut 220k PPD. Im Schnitt circa 180 PPD.



KillercornyX schrieb:


> Falls deine CPU 8 threads hat und du in der  config die CPU auf -1 (automatisch) steht tritt dieser Fehler auf.
> Dann einfach manuell auf 6 stellen.


Daran wirds nicht liegen, da der Client sich erst gar nicht verbindet.

*@Tosch:* was steht im Log?!


----------



## sc59 (20. September 2016)

Welches BS Tosch?
getest mit 7.4.4 : Win 10  , Linux Mint13 , Ubuntu15!  jeweils kein problem gehabt selbst bei deinstallieren und wieder draufbügeln & drüberbügeln


----------



## Thosch (20. September 2016)

JayTea schrieb:


> Da kann ich nur beipflichten:
> meine GTX 960 liegt zwischen 140k und gut 220k PPD. Im Schnitt circa 180 PPD.
> Daran wirds nicht liegen, da der Client sich erst gar nicht verbindet.
> 
> *@Tosch:* was steht im Log?!



Rrrrrrichtig. Verbindet sich nicht. Ist Win 10 (X). Hatte auch vorher noch nie irwelche Probs mit den Clienteninstallationen.  Und wenn sich der Client nicht verbindet kann ich auch nix an der CPU umstellen. Ist eine "2C/4T"-CPU (FX4300).

Edit:  Hab mir mal auf dem anderen PC das Desktopicon angeschaut und verglichen. Die Pfadangaben stimmten nicht überein. Sowohl "Ziel" als auch "Ausführen in:", --> geändert --> läuft !!   
Auch hat sich  der CPU-Slot automatisch eine 3 eingetragen.


----------



## Rarek (20. September 2016)

was kann ich gegen nen streikenden clienten machen?



mal der Hintergrund:

ich hatte 2 Platten im Raid laufen (gehabt) - für windows bekannt unter D:\
nun habe ich sämtliche Daten inklusive dem FAH Ordner auf eine Partition auf meiner Hauptplatte geschoben (zu dem Zeitpunkt nur als Ordner eingebunden ohne Buchstabe
nach dem Kopieren habe ich den Buchstaben freigegeben und der Partition oben gegeben - den Ordnerpfad dabei entfernt

neustart, Raid aufgelöst, neustart und... f@h startet nimmer 

uhm... help? anyone?


edith:
der Holzhammer sagt volgendes:

C:\Users\Rarek\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\FAHClient>Folding(at)home.lnk
17:12:58:INFO(1):Read GPUs.txt
17:13:01:ERROR:Exception: Parse failed: 4: not well-formed (invalid token)
17:13:01:ERROR:       At: config.xml:1:0


----------



## Amon (20. September 2016)

Hast du mal in die config.xml geguckt? Eventuell musst du da den Pfad neu anpassen.

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## Rarek (20. September 2016)

nein... müsste ich nicht.... denn sie war komplett leer 

die hat das Kopieren als net überlebt gehabt... in der zwischenzeit mal Fah schon 3 mal neu installiert um an einen cleanen Work Ordner zu kommen 

und 2 wu's haben es auch net überlebt (cpu und nv)
ansonsten sieht es soweit gut aus ^^


----------



## Thosch (20. September 2016)

Btw, bei mir läufts wie gesagt nach den Änderungen der Pfade. Nuuuur ... jetzt startet er den Clienten mit nem Consolenfenster und "Control" trägt sich unten rechts zwar ein aber dann mit den "zzz´s".  Erst wenn ich da auf "Advanced Control" klicke geht die auch auf. Schliesse ich das Client-Konsolenfenster ist Schluss mit Falten. 
Starte ich aber unter "Ziel" mit hinten "\FAHControl.exe" kann er sich nicht verbinden.


----------



## Rarek (20. September 2016)

Ziel: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient\HideConsole.exe" "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient\FAHClient.exe"

so sieht das bei mir aus


----------



## binär-11110110111 (20. September 2016)

Top 100, ich komme ! Dauert aber noch ein "paar" Tage... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simder (20. September 2016)

Sagt mal die neue Titan schafft die  über 1 Million ppd

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## HisN (20. September 2016)

Ja. Jedenfalls meine 

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## simder (20. September 2016)

Wieviel hast du im Schnitt und maximal?

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## mattinator (20. September 2016)

Rarek schrieb:


> Ziel: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient\HideConsole.exe" "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient\FAHClient.exe"
> 
> so sieht das bei mir aus


Da "funkt" wohl das UAC dazwischen, verschiebe das Ganze mal nach C:\FAHClient und pass die Verknüpfungen dementsprechend an.


----------



## Thosch (20. September 2016)

Noch´n btw. ... jetzt läufts wie´s von meinen anderen Rechnern bekannt ist.  Sooo solls sein. Habe die beiden GraKa´s jetzt auf Arbeit geschickt.     Die 980Ti und die R9 270. Auf gehts !!

@mattinator:  Da hat wirklich nur was gefehlt bei "Ziel". --> nachgetragen --> funzt.  THX.


----------



## HisN (20. September 2016)

simder schrieb:


> Wieviel hast du im Schnitt und maximal?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


Das würde ich dir gerne in sieben Tagen beantworten. Mein Rechner faltet normalerweise nicht durchgehend. Aber vielleicht helfen Dir meine Punkte der letzten Tage in dieser Hinsicht weiter, wenn Du Dir vor Augen hältst, dass die Kiste nicht durchgehen läuft. 

HisN - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thosch (20. September 2016)

Noch´n btw. ... jetzt läufts wie´s von meinen anderen Rechnern bekannt ist.  Sooo solls sein. Habe die beiden GraKa´s jetzt auf Arbeit geschickt.     Die 980Ti und die R9 270. Auf gehts !!

Was mir gerade noch so einfällt, so viel Unterstützung,bzw. Aufmerksamkeit hatte das Team ja lange nicht. Auf der Webseite UND in der Print ...  ...


----------



## Rarek (20. September 2016)

mattinator schrieb:


> Da "funkt" wohl das UAC dazwischen, verschiebe das Ganze mal nach C:\FAHClient und pass die Verknüpfungen dementsprechend an.




dann hast du etwas falsch gemacht, wenn sich die Uac meldet...


----------



## mattinator (20. September 2016)

Rarek schrieb:


> dann hast du etwas falsch gemacht, wenn sich die Uac meldet...


Ich habe hier kein Windows. Allerdings ist C:\Programme (C:\Programme (x86)) seit Windows Vista mit besonderem Schutz versehen. D.h. nach normaler Installation kann keine Anwendung ohne Admin-Rechte dort Daten hinschreiben. UAC ist ja nicht nur die Abfrage sondern auch der (ggf. "stille") Schutz. Beim aktuellen FAHClient sollte es jedoch korrekt funktionieren, das Problem betraf eigentlich eher die 6-er Version.


----------



## Rarek (20. September 2016)

deswegen werden auch die Daten, welche verändert werden müssen, standardmäßig in den roaming ordner geschoben ^^
(oder dahin, wo du's bei der installation eingestellt hast)


----------



## kampfschaaaf (21. September 2016)

Hui, hab schon den ersten Ausfall im Rechner. Ganz kurios. Ein nagelneues NT Aerocool 650W hatte aufgegeben und aber gottseidank nix mit in den Tod gerissen. Hab die Retoure an alternate gerade aufgegeben. Jetzt werkelt ein nicht ganz so effizientes NT in dem Rechner.  Ein richtiger Oldi: ENERMAX Liberty; aber läuft.

Jetzt ist die Kiste wieder online und die GTX980 brummt wieder mit 1400MHz.
Hab jetzt mit 3 Rechnern nen echten AVG von 1,4-1,6Mio ppd. Als ich diese Kiste wieder hochfuhr waren WIN10 Updates dran, die mir den Grafiktreiber zerschossen haben. OPENCL.dll war wohl nicht zu finden. Treiber neu draufgespielt und weiter geht's.

Die 980ti boostet je nach Rechnerei jetzt wieder komplett in den 1400er Bereich, nur die Ausnutzung der TDP ist dabei unterschiedlich, je nach dem was gerechnet wird. Ein pfeifen oder zirpen ist allerdings nie zu hören. Auch nicht bei der zur Seite gestellten GTX760.

MfG und 
gut falt


----------



## Thosch (21. September 2016)

Alle am Falten ... kaum einer am Posten ...   ... Die R9-270 macht zw. 20,5 und 23,5 k PPD ...  ... und die 980Ti, akt. mit 1380 MHz GPU-Clock, "bringt" so zw. 550-680 k PPD je nach WU. Ganz schöne Unterschiede  bei der "Ausbeute". Von 37,5 bis 171 k Punkten pro WU ...  ...  Hätte ich jetzt so nicht erwartet.
Vor 1 Jahr hatte ich knapp 7 Mille im Monat Sept gemacht, bin gespannt was in der Woche bei rum kommt.


----------



## Rarek (21. September 2016)

keine Zeit zum Posten... der Browser kostet mir zuviel Leistung


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. September 2016)

Eigentlich wollte ich ja meine GTX 780 nicht falten lassen, hab mich dann aber umentschieden > jetzt bekomme ich den V7 nicht zum laufen.


----------



## Ion (21. September 2016)

Schon krass wie schnell die erste Millionen rollt, wenn man 4 Rechner gleichzeitig falten lässt


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (21. September 2016)

Irgendwie tut mir mein CPU und meine Graka langsam leid 

Ich muss aber dazu sagen, dass ich das GPU Folden zwischendurch immer mal pausieren muss ...
Bin Zur Zeit wegen Grippe und zusätzlich gezogenem Zahn (kommt irgendwie immer alles gleichzeitig -.- ) bis Ende der Woche zuhause ... Da muss ich ab und zu mal Zocken


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. September 2016)

Ion schrieb:


> Schon krass wie schnell die erste Millionen rollt, wenn man 4 Rechner gleichzeitig falten lässt


Ich hab für die 1.Mio 2,5 Jahre gebraucht.


----------



## Rarek (22. September 2016)

ich 1,5 

und nun habe ich grad ne 106k WU abgeliefert...  heute ist alles halt etwas schneller 





ach und:

gz an unser team für die   9,107,576 Punkte bei letzten Update


----------



## Uwe64LE (22. September 2016)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ich hab für die 1.Mio 2,5 Jahre gebraucht.



Ich kann mich noch an Zeiten erinnern, da gab es für eine abgelieferte WU 15 Punkte, ja Fünfzehn - ich hab keine Null und kein "k" vergessen


----------



## -H1N1- (22. September 2016)

Kurze Frage:

Ich habe den NaCl Client unter Chrome auf meinem Laptop laufen.
Fließt das hier auch mit rein?


----------



## Uwe64LE (22. September 2016)

Wenn du unter Team die 70335 angegeben hast, ja.


----------



## -H1N1- (22. September 2016)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Wenn du unter Team die 70335 angegeben hast, ja.



Na dann ist ja alles gut .

Ist zwar nicht viel aber wie heißt es so schön:

"Jeder Tropfen höhlt den Stein"?


----------



## Schmuppes (22. September 2016)

F@H ist eine tolle Sache, aber mich schreckt besonders bei meinen derzeitigen finanziellen Möglichkeiten der Stromverbrauch doch zu sehr ab. Vielleicht falte ich mittelfristig mal wieder mit, vorerst aber nur wenn das Smartphone am Ladegerät hängt. Schade, dass man im Android-Client kein Team eingeben kann. Oder irre ich?


----------



## Kashura (22. September 2016)

Schmuppes schrieb:


> F@H ist eine tolle Sache, aber mich schreckt besonders bei meinen derzeitigen finanziellen Möglichkeiten der Stromverbrauch doch zu sehr ab. Vielleicht falte ich mittelfristig mal wieder mit, vorerst aber nur wenn das Smartphone am Ladegerät hängt. Schade, dass man im Android-Client kein Team eingeben kann. Oder irre ich?



Als ich das mal probiert hatte ging das nicht. Das ist natürlich schade aber wir Falten ja nicht nur weil wir auf der selben Webseite unterwegs sind sondern für den guten Zweck


----------



## DaBlackSheep (22. September 2016)

Oh das gibt sogar "Zertifikate" ? 
Das ist ja mal eine nette Idee.


----------



## JayTea (22. September 2016)

-H1N1- schrieb:


> Kurze Frage:
> 
> Ich habe den NaCl Client unter Chrome auf meinem Laptop laufen.
> Fließt das hier auch mit rein?






Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Wenn du unter Team die 70335 angegeben hast, ja.



...und wenn du auf “Speichern“ geklickt hast!! Sonst nämlich nicht!
Hast du drauf geklickt, steht da auch unser Team-Name und wie viele Punkte das Team schon gemacht hat.


----------



## J4ckH19h (22. September 2016)

Schmuppes schrieb:


> F@H ist eine tolle Sache, aber mich schreckt besonders bei meinen derzeitigen finanziellen Möglichkeiten der Stromverbrauch doch zu sehr ab. Vielleicht falte ich mittelfristig mal wieder mit, vorerst aber nur wenn das Smartphone am Ladegerät hängt. Schade, dass man im Android-Client kein Team eingeben kann. Oder irre ich?



Komm schon, bei solch moderner und effizienter Hardware sind ein paar kWh für die Graka noch drin oder? 

Soll ja nicht so aussehen als wären wir Rheinländer geiziger als die Schotten... auch wenn ich das Powerlimit meiner 980ti auf 60% gesetzt habe. ^^

Wegen der Temps im24/7 Betrieb versteht sich.


----------



## KillercornyX (22. September 2016)

Ich hab heute erst mal meinen Strom Anbieter gewechselt 

Tapatalk @ GT-I9505 + CM13 (Android 6.0.1)


----------



## Rarek (22. September 2016)

immer diese Jumper


----------



## alexk94 (22. September 2016)

Abend zusammen,
ich möchte mir endlich einen kleinen Falter zulegen, um meine Ohren sowie auch die Stromrechnung meiner Eltern zu schonen.

Ich habe die Umsetzung schon mehrmalig nach hinten geschoben. Der Grund war hauptsächlich die Suche nach einer geeinigten Grafikkarte sowie nach einen Gehäuse. Letzteres habe ich schon gefunden: In Win BM639 USB 3.0. Eigentlich war eine RX 460 geplant, aber vor ein paar Wochen kamen die ersten Gerüchte einer GTX 1050 und in den letzten Tagen kam dann noch ungefähre Preis von ungerechneten 169€(2 GB) mit MwSt. raus. Nun stehe ich vor einer etwas schwierigen Entscheidung:

Gedacht ist, das die Karte mit diesen Board betrieben wird: ASRock QC5000-ITX/PH
Das Problem ist die 1x PCIe 2.0 x4-Anbindung des Boards. Wie enorm ist der Leistungseinbruch durch diese Anbindung und wie sehr wirkt sich noch zusätzlich die CPU mit aus?
Ich würde persönlich die GTX 1050 nehmen, weil sie mehr Punkte faltet, sparsamer und leiser ist, aber da sind die oben genannten Probleme. Wie würde sich das auf eine RX 460 auswirken? Auf ein paar Punkte kann ich problemlos verzichten, nur die Sorge ist, das die GPU vielleicht im übertrieben Sinne im Leerlauf läuft, während die CPU aus den letzten Lock pfeift. 

Die Sache wieder mal nach hinten zu schieben, wäre nicht das Problem, aber irgendwann will ich mal auch die Sache umsetzen. Das System wird mit Linux nebenbei auch als Backup-Server laufen.

Da brauche ich bitte einen Rat von Experten.

Alex


----------



## Rarek (22. September 2016)

alexk94 schrieb:


> [...]Ich würde persönlich die GTX 1050 nehmen, weil sie mehr Punkte faltet[...]



das würde ich gerne mal af dem Papier sehen 

gibt es überhaupt schon irgendwas offizielles zur 1050? ich habe zumindest noch nüscht gehört...




alexk94 schrieb:


> [...]sparsamer und leiser ist[...]



das kann sein, weil es NV irgendwie ansich hat unter volllast kühler zu bleiben als AMD (meine 390X  heizt mir grad die Bude... bei stabilen 80°C Kerntemperatur )


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. September 2016)

alexk94 schrieb:


> Da brauche ich bitte einen Rat von Experten.


Hallo Alex,

ich bin, was das Falten angeht, gerade mln Semiamateur, trotzdem wirst Du überall lesen, dass Nvidia einfach effizienter faltet.
Das fält mir zwar schwer zu sagen, aber gerade auch unter Linux soll es mmit AMD richtiug Probleme geben. Ich bin leider zu
blöd in Linux Ptogramme einzurichten, aber mal liest und hört es überall.

Du brauchst ganz wenig:
- Eine CPU mit einem schnellen Threat (ein Pentium G3258 reicht völlig, wenn auf 4000MHz übertaktet)
- 4GB RAM 8GB RAM
- 30 GB SSD für Linus oder etwas mehr bei Windows 7
- eine möglichst dicke Grafikkarte, aber schon eine 60W GTX 750Ti faltet  sich stetig durch das Feld mit knapp 100.000 Punkten am Tag.

Das sehr Ungerechte an den Punkten ist der exponentielle Puktezuwachs mit stetig steigender GPU-Leistung
Meine GTX 970 kam auf gut 330.000 Punkte, eine 50% schnelle GTX 980Ti erreichten über 600.000 Punkte
am Tag. Die Punkte sagen darum wenig darüber aus, wievil Forschunsbeitrag man leistete, sondern sind mehr
das Anspruch, mit teurer Hardware mitzumachen, und dann wird es alles teuer. Mit mit 60W Karte und der
Nutzung eines Threats eine Pentium G3258 kommt man auf ca. 100W Leistung. Also 2KWh am Tag, oder grob
50 Cent Stromkosten am Tag. Das geht....

Wenn Du irgendwie eineGTX 1060 3GB ins Budget bekommst, wäre das schon eine ziemlichgute Faltkarte
und leise werden die auch
Gainward GeForce GTX 1060 3GB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Rarek schrieb:


> gibt es überhaupt schon irgendwas offizielles zur 1050?


Was im Internet steht stimmt immer!
Was in der PCGH steht ist Gott!
Geforce GTX 1050: GP107 soll nur Maxwell-Effizienz bieten


----------



## alexk94 (22. September 2016)

@Rarek:
Hier:
Geforce GTX 1050: GP107 soll nur Maxwell-Effizienz bieten


----------



## mattinator (22. September 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Du brauchst ganz wenig:
> - Eine CPU mit einem schnellen Threat (ein Pentium G3258 reicht völlig, wenn auf 4000MHz übertaktet)
> - *4GB RAM*
> - 30 GB SSD für *Linux* oder etwas mehr bei Windows 7



Da habe ich mich heute eines besseren belehren lassen. Habe meine "alte" GTX 970 in einen alten Firmenrechner mit 4 x 1GB RAM und Linux Mint Mate 17.3 gepackt. Dummerweise hatte ich außerdem noch den Swap vergessen. Ein Projekt hat der FAHClient durchgerechnet, danach ist er permanent bei jedem neuen Projekt mit zu wenig RAM rausgeflogen (core_21). Da scheint es wohl einige GPU-Projekte zu geben, die den RAM "sprengen". Irgendwie habe ich dann noch 2 x 2GB Module aufgetrieben, seitdem läuft es ohne Absturz. Also besser etwas mehr reinstecken.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. September 2016)

Schon korrigiert.... 

Der Brooker wars, ich bin total unschuldig, ich habe Euch nur zitiert.   
Dann sollten wirFoPaSa-70335 auch mal fragen, ob er vielleicht nur 4GB hat? 

Und siehst Du, wer nicht mal Linus schreiben kann, hat es ach nicht verdient,
 es zu nutzen. Ich bin einfach zu doooof dafür .


----------



## alexk94 (22. September 2016)

Mir geht es nur um das Ausbremsen der Karte durch die Anbindung + CPU und wie hoch das ist. Den Rest habe ich mir schon zusammen gesucht, nur eben die CPU+ Anbindung macht mir Sorgen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. September 2016)

mattinator schrieb:


> Da scheint es wohl einige GPU-Projekte zu geben, die den RAM "sprengen".


P11403 + P10496 COre21 scheinen da dazuzugehören > inklusive den 4GB-RAM von der laufenden virtuellen Maschine sind von den verbauten 16GB gerade mal noch knappe 100MB frei.


----------



## KillercornyX (22. September 2016)

Rarek schrieb:


> immer diese Jumper



Naja, nicht wirklich. Ich war jetzt 2 Jahre bei nem vermeintlich billigerem Anbieter und hab das wegen der Dauerfalterei ja kürzlich mal hier angesprochen. Daher mal kurz gecheckt und mein heimischer Anbierter (Stadtwerke) ist deutlich günstiger. 
Bei gleichem Verbrauch wie im Vorjahr von ~2700 kWh komme ich so um 128€ günstiger. Der Wechsel wird aber dann warscheinlich aber erst im Februar vollzogen sein, so lange läuft der Vertrag noch.
Neuer Preis wird dann monatlich 6,37 € Grundgebühr und 27,27 Ct/kWh Arbeitspreis. Dazu noch 1% Rabatt weil ich Wasser auch von den SW beziehe.


----------



## Holdie (22. September 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Schon korrigiert....
> 
> Der Brooker wars, ich bin total unschuldig, ich habe Euch nur zitiert.
> Dann sollten wirFoPaSa-70335 auch mal fragen, ob er vielleicht nur 4GB hat?
> ...



Na dann frag mich doch 
Ich hab auch nur 4GB RAM und die maximale Ausnutzung betrug seit Sonntag  nur 2974MB und bisher keine Errors irgendeiner art. 
Das System läuft unter Win7 Pro 64bit.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. September 2016)

Holdie schrieb:


> Na dann frag mich doch


Läuft es bei Dir trotz der 4GB RAM stabil, oder sollen wir Dir welchen schicken?

Ich warte immer noch auf Fotos. Wie macht sich denn das Board und die CPU?
Temperaturen OK?


----------



## Holdie (23. September 2016)

Jetzt läuft alles wie geschmiert
RAM ist ausreichend und die 4GB wurden wie gesagt nur bis zu 3GB ausgefahren. Also ist da auch noch Luft.
Bilder mache ich am Wochenende, die hatte ich letztes mal komplett vergessen


----------



## mattinator (23. September 2016)

Holdie schrieb:


> RAM ist ausreichend und die 4GB wurden wie gesagt nur bis zu 3GB ausgefahren.


Der Überlauf entstand in meinem System nur kurzzeitig, scheinbar beim Start der Projekte. Evtl. wird der Bedarf danach wieder reduziert. Wenn der Swap korrekt konfiguriert ist (unter Windows ist das ja Standard), bekommt man es vllt. nur nicht mit.


----------



## alexk94 (23. September 2016)

Ähm. Ich möchte nicht unhöfflich wirken, aber ich würde mich über eine ungefähre Schätzung , wie viel Leistung durch die Anbindung + CPU verloren geht, freuen. Der Rest des Falters ist schon zusammengesucht. 

Rumpelkammer: PCGH Folding@Home-Thread II

Hier noch etwas zur gtx 1050:

Geforce GTX 1050: GP107 soll nur Maxwell-Effizienz bieten
NVIDIA GTX 1050 release date, news, rumors: Newest Pascal-based GPU said to be released in October; one of the cheapest yet


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (23. September 2016)

@ Alex

Das wird dir niemand aus dem Kopf sagen können ...
Ob dein CPU beim Falten die Graka limitiert, kommt auf die Leistung der Graka an ... ob PCIe2.0 8x da mit rein spielt ... Ich vermute mal in den Raum hinein NEIN ...

Meine 1080 Läuft nur über PCIe 3.0 8x und die Spiele laufen trotzdem wie Butter ...

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass beim Falten soviele Daten wandern, dass der PCIe BUS der Flaschenhals wird ... Und bei einer 1050 kann ich mir ebenfalls kaum vorstellen, dass der CPU der Flaschenhals wird ...
Ich denke hier mal im laufe der Zeit gelesen zu haben, dass viele Leute mit einem SoC-System unterwegs waren, doch kann ich mich nicht daran erinnern gelesen zu haben, dass der CPU der FLaschenhals beim Falten war ...
Ich will mich darauf nicht festballern, aber Ich an deiner Stelle würde es auf einen Versuch drauf ankommen lassen ... Sollten alle Stricke reißen, kannst du das System immer noch anders verwenden oder halt zurück schicken ...

@All

Nun mal zu meiner Frage:

Gestern Abend war mein System irgendwie seltsam ... aufgefallen ist es mir als ich auf den Verbrauch geschaut habe. Dort waren es nur noch 160 Watt statt den sonstigen 260 Watt (GPU Full & CPU Full)
Im Afterburner ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Karte nur noch mit 1753Mhz (statt der eigentlichen 2000Mhz). Die PPD gingen ebenfalls von ca. 800k auf 400k runter ...
Mir ist eben gerade aufgefallen, dass meine GPU ständig im Voltage Limit läuft ??? Ist das normal, oder ein Auslesefehler ??? Nicht verwechseln mit gestern ... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Screen ist von eben.
Gestern habe ich den Rechner neu gestartet und einfach weiter gemacht. F@H-Client und NACL (Prio niedrig auf allen Fred´s)

Gibt es irgendwelche bekannten Fehler, die mir erklären was da gestern Abend los war ?!

EDIT:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wieder so´ne komische Kiste ?!
Die PPD´s bei meiner 1080 belaufen sich normalerweise auf 800K ... Takt und Auslastung der Karte sind aber unauffällig
Kann mir das jemand er erklären ?!

EDIT2:

PPD´s sinken zusehend ... Jetzt bin ich nur noch bei 300k und 11h WU Zeit 
Verbrauch und Takt ist aber bei 230 Watt gleich geblieben

EDIT3:

Ich weis Ich nerv ... Aber um das hier mal zu Ende zu bringen ...
Ich habe die WU rausgeschmissen (sry, aber sowas gebe ich kein Geld aus) und siehe da




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Verbrauch wieder bei ca. 250 Watt

Schon looft das Ding wieder ^^


----------



## Bumblebee (23. September 2016)

alexk94 schrieb:


> Ähm. Ich möchte nicht unhöflich wirken, aber ich würde mich über eine ungefähre Schätzung , wie viel Leistung durch die Anbindung + CPU verloren geht, freuen. Der Rest des Falters ist schon zusammengesucht.



Du bist nicht unhöflich, bloss auf sympathische Art penetrant 

Ok, meine Meinung dazu:

GraKa
Zitat aus der PCGH - 





> Auf dem Papier benötige die GTX 1050 somit rund 27 Watt pro TFLOPS und wäre in Sachen Effizienz folglich nur noch auf dem Niveau einer GTX 980


Ist enorm etwas abschliessendes zum Thema zu sagen; zu viel noch nicht (wirklich) bekannt

Meine Entscheidung wäre klar gegen eine AMD-Karte, weil ...
- sie, gemessen am Ergebnis, "zu viel" Strom braucht; hier mal noch was du beim Falten erwarten kannst




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



du siehst da den *RIESENABSTAND *zu einer 1060er

Im übrigen würde ich schon aus Rücksicht auf das Gehäuse eher keine "hitzige" AMD nehmen

Die AMD FT3 Kabini A4-5000 Quad APU auf deinem Board würde ich nur zum "Befeuern" der GraKa benutzen
Da sie dann sonst keine/kaum Aufgaben hat wird sie auch kaum bremsen

Ein PCI-E 2.0 x16 (@x4) ist längstens schnell genug; ich gehe nicht davon aus, dass du da Einbussen erleidest


----------



## binär-11110110111 (23. September 2016)

alexk94 schrieb:


> Ähm. Ich möchte nicht unhöfflich wirken, aber ich würde mich über eine ungefähre Schätzung , wie viel Leistung durch die Anbindung + CPU verloren geht, freuen. Der Rest des Falters ist schon zusammengesucht.
> 
> Rumpelkammer: PCGH Folding@Home-Thread II



Ich hab meine GTX 1060 sowohl mit x16 als auch mit x4 betrieben. Bei der Leistung gab es keinen Unterschied. Erst bei einer x2-Anbindung läuft die Karte leicht suboptimal.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf diesem Screenshot siehst Du meine GTX 1060 mit einer x4-Anbindung, die Auslastung des BusInterface beträgt 63%. Die Graphics-Clocks werden übrigens hier falsch angezeigt (real sind es 1708MHz), aber das nur am Rande.


----------



## Nightmare09 (23. September 2016)

Mal eine kurze Zwischenfrage:

Lohnt es sich überhaupt eine GTX 670 zum Falten zu benutzen (Bei mir stehen immer geschätze Fertigstellungszeiten von >10 Tagen)?


----------



## binär-11110110111 (23. September 2016)

Nightmare09 schrieb:


> Mal eine kurze Zwischenfrage:
> 
> Lohnt es sich überhaupt eine GTX 670 zum Falten zu benutzen (Bei mir stehen immer geschätze Fertigstellungszeiten von >10 Tagen)?



Hast Du gewartet, bis sich der Client eingependelt hat, so ab 8% Fertigstellung ?

Weil am Anfang eines neuen Projektes stehen immer 10 plus X Tage !


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (23. September 2016)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Die Graphics-Clocks werden übrigens hier falsch angezeigt (real sind es 1708MHz), aber das nur am Rande.



Es gibt ein Update auf 1.29 .. Habe ich auch gerade gemacht und schon stimmen die Taktraten


----------



## Nightmare09 (23. September 2016)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Hast Du gewartet, bis sich der Client eingependelt hat, so ab 8% Fertigstellung ?
> 
> Weil am Anfang eines neuen Projektes stehen immer 10 plus X Tage !



Bis jetzt noch nicht. 8 % wird mehrere Stunden dauern...


----------



## binär-11110110111 (23. September 2016)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Es gibt ein Update auf 1.29 .. Habe ich auch gerade gemacht und schon stimmen die Taktraten


Hab ich gemacht, ändert aber nix. 




Nightmare09 schrieb:


> Bis jetzt noch nicht. 8 % wird mehrere Stunden dauern...


Eine GTX 670 hat 1344 CUDA-Kerne, warte bitte noch etwas ab.


----------



## alexk94 (23. September 2016)

Ok. danke. Dann heißt es jetzt nur noch warten bis die GTX 1050 draußen und die Teile  können endlich bestellt werden.


----------



## Bumblebee (23. September 2016)

Nightmare09 schrieb:


> Mal eine kurze Zwischenfrage:
> 
> Lohnt es sich überhaupt eine GTX 670 zum Falten zu benutzen (Bei mir stehen immer geschätze Fertigstellungszeiten von >10 Tagen)?



Der "Fertigstellungs-Teil" ist schwer zu beantworten, weil
- faltet die CPU mit??
- unter WIN 7??
- welche WU ist es denn??
- etc.

Zur Grundsatzfrage "lohnt es sich"

Jein 

Ich habe selber mit 670ern gefaltet
Aus meiner Sicht waren die* damals *gar nicht so übel (P/L-mässig)
Aus heutiger Sicht (mit den Effizienzwundern der Generation 10xx) sieht das natürlich anders aus

Für sich betrachtet ist die Karte aber durchaus "faltwürdig"


----------



## Nightmare09 (23. September 2016)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Der "Fertigstellungs-Teil" ist schwer zu beantworten, weil
> - faltet die CPU mit??
> - unter WIN 7??
> - welche WU ist es denn??



-CPU faltet mit 10/12 Thread; GPU 2/10 Threads
-Win 10 
- WU (Project 10493, FahCore 0X21)

ETA: 20 h


----------



## mattinator (23. September 2016)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Für sich betrachtet ist die Karte aber durchaus "faltwürdig"


Der richtige (ältere) Treiber ist wichtig, die Version steht hier irgendwo im Thread oder einem der angepinnten HowTo's. Ansonsten gibt es nur ca. die halbe Geschwindigkeit und Ausbeute an Punkten.

EDIT, 





alexk94 schrieb:


> Ähm. Ich möchte nicht unhöfflich wirken, aber ich  würde mich über eine ungefähre Schätzung , wie viel Leistung durch die  Anbindung + CPU verloren geht, freuen. Der Rest des Falters ist schon  zusammengesucht.



Hier kurz mal ein Vergleich aus meiner Sicht:
- GTX 970 mit:
  - Intel i7-3770k@4.4GHz, PCIe 3.0 x16:
Projekt 11706: ca. 384000-394000 (HFM.NET)
  - AMD Athlon(tm) Dual Core Processor 4450B @ Stock, PCIe 2.0 x16:
Projekt 11706: 286645 (FAHControl aktueller Wert)
Ein wenig ist der zugunsten der i7-Platform begünstigt, da das Graka-OC durch bessere Gehäuse-Kühlung / geringere Temperatur etwas höher war (Offset ca. 180-190MHz gegenüber jetzt mit 150MHz).


----------



## brooker (23. September 2016)

alexk94 schrieb:


> Ähm. Ich möchte nicht unhöfflich wirken, aber ich würde mich über eine ungefähre Schätzung , wie viel Leistung durch die Anbindung + CPU verloren geht, freuen. Der Rest des Falters ist schon zusammengesucht.
> 
> Rumpelkammer: PCGH Folding@Home-Thread II



Hallo alexk94: diese Fragen habe ich mir in der Vergangenheit auch gestellt. Daher sind verschiedene Szenarien durchgespielt worden. 

Übersicht - "Leistungswerte eines ECO-FALTER's"

In der Übersicht kannst Du sehen, in wie fern die A5000 limitiert. Die Schnittstelle wird nicht limitieren, die CPU-Leistung in gewissen Hinsicht schon. Fakt ist, je stärker die GPU, umso mehr Support muss bei Nvidia von der CPU kommen. 

Ich persönlich sehe eine G3258 Anniversary Edition CPU @4-4,2GHz mit dazugehörigem Board als die Lösung an. Ich habe auch entsprechende Hardware bereits vor Ort und werde, sofern es meine Zeit zulässt, in den kommenden Wochen das System mit Tagebuch bei PCGH aufbauen. Geplant ist ein P3258 Anny. boxed + H81M BTC Board von Asrock mit 4 GB (der EcoFAlter lief mit 4 RAM, mein aktueller LINUXFalter läuft mit 8, weil ich keine kleineren Module hatte und zwei verbauen wollte) 1600er DDR3 RAM, GTX 1060 ...

Wenn Du Bedarf hast, kann ich dir die konkrete Liste schicken. Ansonsten einfach das Tagebuch lesen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. September 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> Ich persönlich sehe eine P3258 CPU mit dazuhehörigem Board als die Lösung an.


Jetzt bleibt noch die Frage, ob man Mainbords für zwei Grafikkarten mit dem G3258 nutzten sollte, dann wird es richtig effektiv. Die Mainboards gibt es auch gebraucht recht günstig. 

Um auf Deine Frage, *alexk94*, zurückzukommen, die ich alles andere als penetrant finde, (aber das war auch nur ein Schwerz vom Bumblebee), habe ich das Falten mit der CPU gestoppt. Schon bei der Kombination i5 und GTX 970. Die Nutztung des i5 it von den Punkten her fast kontraproduktiv, weil die GPU stellenweise ausgebremst wird. Das wiegt schlimmer, als drei rechnende CPU-Kerne. Energetisch ist eine Grafikkarte auch viel effektiver, da benötigte Vektorberechnungen zum Falten viel besser zur GPU-Struktur passt, als zu x86 CPUs. Es hängt immer am System. Einen i7-5960 brach liegen zu lassen, wäre schon trurig, der wuppt was weg. Ein i5 ist aber eher mäßig.


----------



## Bumblebee (23. September 2016)

1) Aber sicher, die interessierte Userin hat natürlich recht; war ein schwerer Scherz - kurz Schwerz

2) Ja, der *G3258* mit seinen beiden Kernen (allenfalls übertaktet) ist eine brauchbare Basis !ohne selber mitzufalten!


----------



## alexk94 (23. September 2016)

@brooker:
ich werde die nächsten Tage/Wochen regelmäßig bei deinen Tagebuch rein schauen. Sollte dann mein System mit der GTX 1050 laufen, schicke ich dir mal meine Werte fürs Tagebuch.

Den Scherz von Bumblebee habe ich schon verstanden.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. September 2016)

offtopic


Bumblebee schrieb:


> war ein schwerer Scherz - kurz Schwerz!



Ach, Du verstehst meinen Sprachwitz. Aber damit outest Du Dein Alter, Das war ein alter Witz von Kuhlenkamp, der hat in einem Sketch den "Schwerz" eingeführt, um englischen Humor zu erklären.


----------



## -H1N1- (23. September 2016)

Ich würde am WE meinen Rechner daheim auch bissl falten lassen. 

Kann ich die CPU im Hintergrund werkeln lassen, während ich spiele? Bringt der Xeon auch ordentlich was?

Ich muss gestehen, dass ich mich mit dem Thema null auskenne (habe auf Arbeit immer nur am Laptop den NaCl Client via Chrome am laufen) und will mich auch gar nicht zu sehr damit auseinander setzen.


----------



## Kashura (23. September 2016)

-H1N1- schrieb:


> Bringt der Xeon auch ordentlich was?



Ansichtssache aber ich würde sagen: Nein


----------



## DaBlackSheep (23. September 2016)

Sowie ich das hier mitbekomme bringt eine Grafikkarte im System nochmal was.
Würde es auch eine Nvidia Quadro FX 4300 tun? Die habe ich hier noch rumliegen.
Oder soll ich es lieber lassen?


----------



## sc59 (23. September 2016)

für die gtx 670 ist der 327.23 Treiber optimal.


----------



## mattinator (23. September 2016)

sc59 schrieb:


> für die gtx 670 ist der 327.23 Treiber optimal.


Jupp, habe gerade auch noch mal meine Treiber-Historie gesichtet. Alles ab der 33x-er Serie war für die Karten vor Maxwell leider "suboptimal". Betraf auch die Linux-Treiber, da war NVIDIA "wenigstens" konsequent.


----------



## brooker (23. September 2016)

DaBlackSheep schrieb:


> Sowie ich das hier mitbekomme bringt eine Grafikkarte im System nochmal was.
> Würde es auch eine Nvidia Quadro FX 4300 tun?


Die tut es für die Aktion auch. Für Dauerfalten würde ich sie nicht nehmen.


----------



## mattinator (23. September 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> Die tut es für die Aktion auch. Für Dauerfalten würde ich sie nicht nehmen.


Welcher Chip steckt da denn drin ? Ich hatte keine Quadro FX 4300 gefunden.


----------



## KillercornyX (23. September 2016)

Ich hab mein F@H direkt auf Alzheimer gestellt und gerade hab ich eine WU die nur 192000 Punkte abwirft, sonst waren es zwischen 290k und 310k. 
 Ist das normal? Hat jemand ein ähnliches Phänomen?


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (23. September 2016)

KillercornyX schrieb:


> Ich hab mein F@H direkt auf Alzheimer gestellt und gerade hab ich eine WU die nur 192000 Punkte abwirft, sonst waren es zwischen 290k und 310k.
> Ist das normal? Hat jemand ein ähnliches Phänomen?



Ich habe ein Ähnliches Problem beschrieben ... Aber selber keine Antwort bekommen


----------



## brooker (23. September 2016)

... müsste ich nachschauen. Ich meine aber, daß ich damals verschiedene CAD-Karte probiert und alle liefen.


----------



## Kashura (24. September 2016)

wow windows 10 hat nach einem riesen update gemeint es muss die opencl.dll entfernen damit ich nicht mehr falten kann. Danke windows ich hasse dich. Penetrantes mist OS


----------



## Holdie (24. September 2016)

Treiber neu installieren und gut


----------



## brooker (24. September 2016)

@Kashura: Fehler und notwendige Maßnahmen sind im HowTo für den FAHClient unter Trouble shooting aufgenommen und beschrieben.

@Snake und Killer for Corny : die Wertigkeit von WUs ist teilweise sehr unterschiedlich, aber normal. Nach Regen kommt Sonne und eine richtig gute WU die es wieder ausgleicht.


----------



## mattinator (24. September 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> @Snake und Killer for Corny : die Wertigkeit von WUs ist teilweise sehr unterschiedlich, aber normal. Nach Regen kommt Sonne und eine richtig gute WU die es wieder ausgleicht bestimmt.


Und nach bisherigen Erkenntnissen gibt es keinen Zusammenhang zwischen der "Cause Preference"-Einstellung und den vom Assignment- / Workserver zugewiesenen Projekten.


----------



## Thosch (24. September 2016)

Moin. Faltaktionszenit überschritten ?? Kleine Durchhänger ??  
Aber so viele grüne Pfeile (?) in der Milestoneliste hab ich noch nie gesehen ...  ... Wenn ich mir überlege das ich bei meinem Falt-Ausstieg auf Platz 11 stand, und mittlerw. in der 3. Reihe rumkrauche ...  ... und mit meinen 250k Punkten in 2 Tagen stand ich in der "Top 20 Producer"-Liste. Und jetzt komm ich nicht mal in deren Nähe ...  ...

Punkte- und auch HW-mäßig hat sich agnz schön was getan.


----------



## brooker (24. September 2016)

@Thosch: stimmt, hier geht's mächtig ab!  
Hey,  der Platz 11 ist immer zu haben, du musst ihn dir nur holen


----------



## DaBlackSheep (24. September 2016)

Noch mal eine Frage - wie kommt ich an die Tabelle des F@H für die Signatur?


----------



## mattinator (24. September 2016)

@DaBlackSheep
Folding@Home-Stats in die Signatur einbinden


----------



## binär-11110110111 (24. September 2016)

DaBlackSheep schrieb:


> Sowie ich das hier mitbekomme bringt eine Grafikkarte im System nochmal was.
> Würde es auch eine Nvidia Quadro FX 4300 tun? Die habe ich hier noch rumliegen.
> Oder soll ich es lieber lassen?





mattinator schrieb:


> Welcher Chip steckt da denn drin ? Ich hatte keine Quadro FX 4300 gefunden.



*Nvidia Quadro FX 4300* ???


----------



## DaBlackSheep (24. September 2016)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> *Nvidia Quadro FX 4300* ???



Pardon 4800 - ist schon ein paar Tage alt.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (24. September 2016)

DaBlackSheep schrieb:


> Pardon 4800 - ist schon ein paar Tage alt.



Die hier also ?
NVIDIA Quadro FX 4800 192-core CUDA 1.5GB DVI, Dual-DisplayPort Graphics Card - Overview - Lenovo Support (DE)


----------



## DaBlackSheep (24. September 2016)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Die hier also ?
> NVIDIA Quadro FX 4800 192-core CUDA 1.5GB DVI, Dual-DisplayPort Graphics Card - Overview - Lenovo Support (DE)



Ja genau.


----------



## Thosch (24. September 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> ...
> Hey,  der Platz 11 ist immer zu haben, du musst ihn dir nur holen



Neeenee ... ich bin "geheilt" !!


----------



## mattinator (24. September 2016)

DaBlackSheep schrieb:


> Ja genau.


Hat 'nen GT200 Chip, da wird's evtl. keine Projekte für geben. Aber einen Versuch wär's wert, viel rauskommen wird wohl nicht.


----------



## kampfschaaaf (24. September 2016)

Wenn die FX4800 wirklich einen GT200 beheimatet, bekommt sie wirklich keine Projekte. Hab das bei der letzten Aktion im Frühjahr mit ner GTX260 probiert. Da kam nix.

MfG


----------



## Grestorn (24. September 2016)

Kashura schrieb:


> wow windows 10 hat nach einem riesen update gemeint es muss die opencl.dll entfernen damit ich nicht mehr falten kann. Danke windows ich hasse dich. Penetrantes mist OS



Das war das Anniversary Update, also letztlich eine Neuinstallation von Windows, bei dem der Installer alle installierten Programme und Treiber versucht zu übernehmen. Das klappt meist, aber nicht immer. In solchen Fällen muss die jeweilge SW einfach neu installiert werden. Ist kein böser Wille von MS sondern technische Folge der Entscheidung, Win 10 regelmäßig mit Upgrades auf einen technisch und Featuremässig neuen Stand zu halten.


----------



## Uwe64LE (24. September 2016)

Na ja, das Anniversary Update war ja nun lange genug angekündigt und Meldungen über dabei auftretende Probleme konnte man ja auch schon relativ oft lesen.
Da wartet man doch nicht wie das Kaninchen vor der Schlange darauf, dass etwas schief geht, sondern stößt das Update selbst an- zu einer Zeit, wo so wenig wie möglich
Schaden angerichtet werden kann.
Im Übrigen kann man das Updateverhalten ja so einstellen, dass Updates zwar geladen werden, die Installation aber erst nach Zustimmung erfolgt. Das verhindert die berüchtigten
Neustarts nachts um 3


----------



## Amon (25. September 2016)

Die elenden Neustarts machen einen echt wütend! Ich sitz auf Arbeit und mein Rechner ist seit Stunden wahrscheinlich aus...

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## picar81_4711 (25. September 2016)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> .......
> Im Übrigen kann man das Updateverhalten ja so einstellen, dass Updates zwar geladen werden, die Installation aber erst nach Zustimmung erfolgt. Das verhindert die berüchtigten
> Neustarts nachts um 3


Beim Windows 10 habe ich es noch nicht geschafft, dass ich in den Einstellungen diese Option gefunden habe, nur den Neustart konnte ich planen und verhindern.....


----------



## Grestorn (25. September 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> Die elenden Neustarts machen einen echt wütend! Ich sitz auf Arbeit und mein Rechner ist seit Stunden wahrscheinlich aus...
> 
> Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk



Installier PAH als Service, dann rennt es gleich nach dem Reboot wieder automatisch los.


----------



## Rarek (25. September 2016)

funzt aber net mit der Grafikkarte... 



ob wir die 70kk ppd noch schaffen?

ps.
noch gut 2 Wochen und unsere Oberbiene hat die 6 Mrd. voll
bestellt schonmal den Kuchen


----------



## DaBlackSheep (25. September 2016)

mattinator schrieb:


> @DaBlackSheep
> Folding@Home-Stats in die Signatur einbinden



Ich bin nur leider nicht auf der Seite gelistet. Ohne das gehts nicht oder?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. September 2016)

DaBlackSheep schrieb:


> Ich bin nur leider nicht auf der Seite gelistet.


Doch: DaBlackSheep - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## DaBlackSheep (25. September 2016)

Ok, ich hab gesucht wie blöde.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (25. September 2016)

Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass die 0x21 WU´s die beschissensten gewurden sind o_O
Jedes mal wenn ich so´ne WU bekomme, gehen meine PPD von knapp 800k runter auf 400 - 500k PPD 

Hat noch jemand sowas beobachtet ???


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. September 2016)

Es scheint an der Grafikkarte zu liegen. Mit meiner GTX 980Ti sind die 0x21 WUs mit die schnellsten
Dafür brechen meiner Karte die 0x15 WUs das Genick, mit zum Teil nur 350.000 Gummipunkten


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (25. September 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es scheint an der Grafikkarte zu liegen. Mit meiner GTX 980Ti sind die 0x21 WUs mit die schnellsten



Die selben Erfahrungen habe ich mit meiner vorherigen 980Ti ebenfalls gemacht ... Daher frage ich ja.
Zur Zeit rocken die 0x18 WU´s meine Karte auf knapp 850k PPD


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. September 2016)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Zur Zeit rocken die 0x18 WU´s meine Karte auf knapp 850k PPD


Da hatte ich eine mit 930.000  

Aber nur einmal... aktuell pendelt es sich im Durchschitt bei 600.000 pro Tag ein,
 so ich denn 24h durchfalten würde, geht aber nicht.... Alzheimer läuft nicht ganz
so gut wie andere WUs andere Krankheiten, aber das sind Minzplätzchen und es
ist nicht wirklich statistisch ausgewertet.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. September 2016)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Zur Zeit rocken die 0x18 WU´s meine Karte auf knapp 850k PPD


Das kommt aber auch bei den Core18 ordentlich auf die WU an:
Meine Titan X-M hat gerade ne P9660 an der Angel > sind gerade mal 580kPPD


----------



## HisN (25. September 2016)

Und schaffen wir die 70 Mios in 24h? *g*


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (25. September 2016)

HisN schrieb:


> Und schaffen wir die 70 Mios in 24h? *g*



Fehlt ja "nicht mehr viel"


----------



## Holdie (25. September 2016)

Aktuell komme ich mit meiner 980Ti auch kaum über 600.000PPD
Jetzt gerade gibts wieder eine 0x21 Projekt 10495 mit 585.000PPD


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. September 2016)

HisN schrieb:


> Und schaffen wir die 70 Mios in 24h? *g*


Ja: PC Games Hardware - Team Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

Wenn man sieht, dass es einen Monat vor der Faltwoche, also bevor die ersten Effekte der Motivationsbeiträge griffen, irgendwo um 25 Millionen lag, dann hat das gesamte Team jetzt in der Wochen die Leistung fast verdreifacht. Wir nähern uns eher der 75 Millionen. Das ist doch was, da schlummert Potenzial.

Ich schalte doch den Faltrechner auch nicht 24h ein. Aber hier und da eine Wu, wenn es kalt ist, wenn der Stromüberschuß fast die Netze zum Bersten bringt, sollte jeder hier aus dem Forum einlegen. Falten taugt zur Lüftereinstellung etc. Einfach mal ein paar Stunden anschmeißen. Wenn das alle machen würden, wäre das so wunderschön...

Übrigens gilt heute  wieder: Der Strom muss raus, Sonne, Wind und keine Industrie. Heute Morgen um 2:00 lag der Börsenpreis bei 0,7Cent KWh:
Transparency in Energy Markets - Homepage


----------



## DaBlackSheep (25. September 2016)

Ich muss nur bald den Server wieder ausschalten. Die Teile müssen wieder zurück zum Hersteller.
Da kommt dann allerdings ein anderes Board mit einem SoC AMD - mal gucken ob der vielleicht auch was leisten kann.


----------



## DrDave (25. September 2016)

Kann mir jmd. bitte bestätigen, dass der F@H Client den Mem Takt der GPU limitiert bzw. verringert?
Memtakt steht auf 1900MHz, doch beim Falten geht dieser nur auf 1652MHz


----------



## binär-11110110111 (25. September 2016)

DrDave schrieb:


> Kann mir jmd. bitte bestätigen, dass der F@H Client den Mem Takt der GPU limitiert bzw. verringert?
> Memtakt steht auf 1900MHz, doch beim Falten geht dieser nur auf 1652MHz



Bei mir auch: GTX 1060 - Soll: 4004MHz, ist: 3802MHz - hm ...


----------



## Thosch (25. September 2016)

Dat wird wohl nix mit den 75kk PPD, 70 vllt., aber 75 ... äääähh ... nö ...  ... und das Punktejammern geht schon wieder los ...  ...
Die 3 p967X-er WUs waren bei mir besonders ...  ... "lustig", so zw 3,5-4k Credits ... aber warum soll ich jammern, kenn das ja noch von "früher" nur das da einiges an WUs angekackt war und es keine Punkte gab. Bis jetzt sind 45 WUs geladen und gerechnet worden, OHNE "Verluste".  

Glückwunsch schon mal an Bumble ... fürs neue Netzteil !!   ...  ...


----------



## JayTea (25. September 2016)

KillercornyX schrieb:


> Glückwunsch schon mal an Bumble ... fürs neue Netzteil !!   ...  ...



Er verzichtet aus offensichtlichen Gründen auf seinen ersten Platz und den Gewinn.
Von daher wird sich eher brooker freuen.


----------



## ProfBoom (25. September 2016)

DrDave schrieb:


> Kann mir jmd. bitte bestätigen, dass der F@H Client den Mem Takt der GPU limitiert bzw. verringert?
> Memtakt steht auf 1900MHz, doch beim Falten geht dieser nur auf 1652MHz



Ja, die GPU läuft im V2-State, daher kann der Speichertakt durchaus anders sein.


----------



## Thosch (25. September 2016)

... obwohl ers sicher auch gut "verwerten" könnte ...


----------



## brooker (25. September 2016)

... wenn der Brooker ein Netzteil gewinnen sollte, verlost er es unter denjenigen, die nicht am Gewinnspiel teilnehmen dürfen!


----------



## DrDave (25. September 2016)

ProfBoom schrieb:


> Ja, die GPU läuft im V2-State, daher kann der Speichertakt durchaus anders sein.


Stimmt, dass ist es. Kann ich dann davon ausgehen, dass der Speichertakt keinen bzw. nur einen sehr geringen  Einfluss auf die PPD hat?


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (25. September 2016)

DrDave schrieb:


> Kann mir jmd. bitte bestätigen, dass der F@H Client den Mem Takt der GPU limitiert bzw. verringert?
> Memtakt steht auf 1900MHz, doch beim Falten geht dieser nur auf 1652MHz





binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Bei mir auch: GTX 1060 - Soll: 4004MHz, ist: 3802MHz - hm ...



Mein VRam Takt liegt ebenfalls bei "nur 4500Mhz" statt den eigentlichen 5000Mhz



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Scheint vom Programm her irgendwas zu sein ... Oder der Treiber ...
Was mir anhand der Werte noch so auffällt, ist die Tatsache, das meine Graka 

a) im VoltageLimit liegt beim Falten
b) Wenn die GPU Last runter geht, fällt die Karte in´s Ausnutzungslimit




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kennt wer dieses Phänomen ???

Ab und zu kommen dann aber doch mal 0x21 WU´s die richtig Rocken 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. September 2016)

JayTea schrieb:


> Er verzichtet aus offensichtlichen Gründen auf seinen ersten Platz und den Gewinn.
> Von daher wird sich eher brooker freuen.


Nicht nur verzichten > er dürfte als Nicht-Deutscher eh nicht mitmachen.


----------



## Rarek (25. September 2016)

wenn ich den Client typ - advanced reausnehme, dann sollte ich ja theoretisch vermehrt 0x18'er kriegen denn 21'er, oder?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. September 2016)

@Rarek:
Testen.


----------



## Rarek (25. September 2016)

dann mal schauen was er in 20 min. für ne WU zugeschickt kriegt...
zumindest laufen die 18'er besser auf meiner AMD wie auch auf meiner alt NV Karte ^^






edit:
wieder ne 21'er... aber mal morgen schauen... ich denke nicht, das sich in ner halben stund viel ändern wird - muss ja auch erstmal durchnotiert werden


----------



## Thosch (26. September 2016)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Nicht nur verzichten > er dürfte als Nicht-Deutscher eh nicht mitmachen.



War/ist das nur auf "Landesansässige" beschränkt ?   

Wir können froh sein das die Server bis jetzt so durchgehalten haben ...


----------



## Kashura (26. September 2016)

An dieser Stelle möchte ich mal was los werden: Ich bin richtig richtig stolz darauf teil von etwas so tollem zu sein! Ihr alle zeigt was mit unserer Hardware gemeinsam möglich ist und das ohne direkten persönlichen Nutzen


----------



## binär-11110110111 (26. September 2016)

simder schrieb:


> jup die 1080 ist auf der Überholspur^^



Schau mal NUN in den Rückspiegel ! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -H1N1- (26. September 2016)

Hey, ich möchte mich auch mal mit meinem Laptop in der Liste sehen . Wo kann man sich die anschauen?


----------



## HisN (26. September 2016)

Klick auf das Bild in der Signatur vom User über Dir.


----------



## -H1N1- (26. September 2016)

Coole Sache das, muss ich schon sagen. So kann der Laptop auf Arbeit sogar noch nützlich sein (außer für die Arbeit natürlich ).


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (26. September 2016)

Mein 2. Rechner hat sich heute Nacht anscheinend verabschiedet  
Keine Ahnung woran es liegt aber das Teil geht nicht mehr an...

Sieht man mal wider wie zuverlässig Hardware manchmal ist wenn man sie tatsächlich 24/7 belastet...


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (26. September 2016)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Mein 2. Rechner hat sich heute Nacht anscheinend verabschiedet
> Keine Ahnung woran es liegt aber das Teil geht nicht mehr an...
> 
> Sieht man mal wider wie zuverlässig Hardware manchmal ist wenn man sie tatsächlich 24/7 belastet...



Das kommt immer drauf an, wie alt & wie wertig die Hardware ist und wie lange Sie im Einsatz war


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (26. September 2016)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Das kommt immer drauf an, wie alt & wie wertig die Hardware ist und wie lange Sie im Einsatz war



Dürfte an der ASUS 780Ti liegen, da wären wir bei Wertigkeit 
Ich habe hier Rechner die seit über 10 Jahren ihren dienst verrichten aber wehe es ist eine Grafikkarte/Maiboard von ASUS ich bin bei denen immer froh wenn sie die Garantiezeit überleben... keine Ahnung warum ich mit denen immer Pech habe.


----------



## KillercornyX (26. September 2016)

Eigentlich ist doch Asus für eine gewisse Qualität bekannt und der hauseigene Biligheimer ASRock eher so in die Schrott-Kathegorie einzuordnen...


----------



## Grestorn (26. September 2016)

ASRock gehört schon lange nicht mehr zu Asus. Und was Schrott ist oder nicht, lässt sich ganz selten einfach an einem Firmennamen festmachen.


----------



## KillercornyX (26. September 2016)

Die sind keine Tochterfirma mehr? Das ist mir neu, aber ich glaub dir mal.
Gewisse Firmen haben aber sicherlich einen höheren Qualitätsstandard als andere, von daher sehe ich manche schon als weniger qualitätiv an. Aber das ist ja auch wieder so ne Glaubenssache.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (26. September 2016)

Kommt immer auf die persönliche Erfahrung an, mittlerweile glaube ich einfach, dass ASUS mich einfach nicht mag und desshalb alles kaputt geht. 
ASRock, MSI und Gigabyte haben bei mir und meinem Umfeld bis jetzt immer 6+ Jahre gehalten


----------



## DaBlackSheep (26. September 2016)

So, da ich den Server wieder abgeben muss ist nun vorerst Schluss mit falten.
Aber es steht schon was anderes in den Startlöchern, die Frage ist nur: Reicht das aus?

Es ist ein Board mit einer AMD Fusion A6-5200 APU.


----------



## KillercornyX (26. September 2016)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Kommt immer auf die persönliche Erfahrung  an, mittlerweile glaube ich einfach, dass ASUS mich einfach nicht mag  und desshalb alles kaputt geht.
> ASRock, MSI und Gigabyte haben bei mir und meinem Umfeld bis jetzt immer 6+ Jahre gehalten



Ich hab persönlich noch keine schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Das  einzige was bisher mal kaputt ging sind 1 bis 2 Festplatten und ein  RAM-Riegel.
Könnte auch daran liegen dass ich vorzugsweise Hardware  von "gestandenen" Herstellern kaufe. Aber ich hab sogar noch ein  funktionierendes EPOX-Board mit Athlon XP und AGP im Keller liegen.




DaBlackSheep schrieb:


> So, da ich den Server wieder abgeben muss ist nun vorerst Schluss mit falten.
> Aber es steht schon was anderes in den Startlöchern, die Frage ist nur: Reicht das aus?
> 
> Es ist ein Board mit einer AMD Fusion A6-5200 APU.



Von einer CPU/APU darfst du nicht viel erwarten. Die sind generell ineffizient was das Falten anbelangt. Mehr als 20000 Punkte wirst du kaum erreichen. Selbst ne betagte GPU schafft deutlich mehr...


----------



## Thosch (26. September 2016)

PunkteServer down ... ??    ... seit 09:00 nix mehr in der Liste bei den Stats ...  ... hätte ich nur nix gesagt ...  ...

Edit:   Nur bei mir so, in der Teamübersicht gabs noch was ...  ...

noch´n Edit: wurde gerade "nachgetragen"


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (26. September 2016)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Dürfte an der ASUS 780Ti liegen, da wären wir bei Wertigkeit
> Ich habe hier Rechner die seit über 10 Jahren ihren dienst verrichten aber wehe es ist eine Grafikkarte/Maiboard von ASUS ich bin bei denen immer froh wenn sie die Garantiezeit überleben... keine Ahnung warum ich mit denen immer Pech habe.



Also ASUS ist eigentlich für Wertigkeit bekannt ... Das einzigste was ich oft lese, ist der Support muss wohl unter aller Sau sein ... 
Aber jeder Hersteller hat eben auch seine Leichen im Keller ... Bei Hardware gilt eigentlich immer ... "*You get what you pay for*" Und dann gibt es auch noch die Montags und Freitags Modelle 



Grestorn schrieb:


> ASRock gehört schon lange nicht mehr zu Asus



Also das war mir bis eben auch noch nicht bewusst 
Das freut mich für ASRock ... Das wird ja auch sehr sehr oft empfohlen


----------



## Holdie (26. September 2016)

Thosch schrieb:


> PunkteServer down ... ??    ... seit 09:00 nix mehr in der Liste bei den Stats ...  ... hätte ich nur nix gesagt ...  ...
> 
> Edit:   Nur bei mir so, in der Teamübersicht gabs noch was ...  ...
> 
> noch´n Edit: wurde gerade "nachgetragen"



Ja das dauert manchmal bis zu 10minuten bis die Punkte alle geupdatet sind. Siehst du auch oben links, da steht dann "proceed". Erst wenn "current" angezeigt wird, wurden alle Punkte geupdatet.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. September 2016)

@Holdie:
Thosch gehört wie ich zu den alten Hasen und kennt die Nummer leider auch schon viel zu gut.


----------



## JayTea (26. September 2016)

"Früher" war Hardware von ASRock für mich immer die Ware, die bei ASUS vom Band gefallen war!   Was die heute fürn (eigenes) Süppchen kochen weiß ich nicht. Auch nicht wie es um die Qualität steht.
Generell halte ich es wie KillerCorny und kaufe bei Hardware kein "Billigzeuch", sondern gebe lieber ein paar €uro mehr aus, in der Hoffnung, dass die Qualität dann auch höher ist und die Hardware länger hält. Ob das aber auch immer so der Fall ist, da bin ich mir selbst nicht zu hundert Prozent sicher...


----------



## brooker (26. September 2016)

... Asrock hätte ich bis vor 5 Jahren nicht empfohlen. Aktuell kann ich nur Gutes berichten. Boards sind gut ausgestattet, laufen stabil und wenn es Probs gibt, hilft der Support. Jedenfalls habe ich das so erlebt.


----------



## Holdie (26. September 2016)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @Holdie:
> Thosch gehört wie ich zu den alten Hasen und kennt die Nummer leider auch schon viel zu gut.


ah ok, wusste ich nicht.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. September 2016)

Holdie schrieb:


> ah ok, wusste ich nicht.


Kleiner Tipp:
Bei extremeoverclocking.com siehst du in der obersten Reihe ganz rechts (First Record) wann der entsprechende Falter seine erste WU für das Team abgeliefert hat > bei dir steht zum Beispiel 29.4.16


----------



## simder (27. September 2016)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Schau mal NUN in den Rückspiegel ! [emoji317]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dann muss ich noch mal Gas geben

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Raketenjoint (27. September 2016)

Hi,

kurze Fragen zur Optimierung meines Systems mit Intel i5 2500K @ 3,8 Ghz und EVGA GTX 980ti SC @ EK:

Könnte ich unter Linux auch effizient mit der CPU und GPU falten?
Mittels Afterburner hätte ich die GTX 980ti gerne auf 1440 Mhz betrieben. Doch liegt der Boosttakt nur seltenst an (stattdessen nur 1100 Mhz). Temp: <32°C, TDP <60%
Bringt VRam OC etwas?
Gelöst: _Meine Signatur will nicht so. Ich bin der Gruppe Folding at Home Freaks beigetreten und habe den Link auf meinen Benutzernamen angepasst._
Was mache ich mit meiner IGP HD 3000. Falten lassen (ineffizient)? Die GTX 980ti im Idle entlasten (Betreibe aber über DVI 2560x1440 und HDMI 1680x1050 Multi Monitor)? Oder am besten gleich deaktivieren?
Wäre es effizient, meine 6950 @ Wakü noch einzufügen?
Danke für eure Unterstützung. Falls die Antworten bereits verfasst wurden, bitte ich um den Link.


----------



## Kashura (27. September 2016)

Raketenjoint schrieb:


> Hi,Meine Signatur will nicht so. Ich bin der Gruppe Folding at Home Freaks beigetreten und habe den Link auf meinen Benutzernamen angepasst.



Freaks?


----------



## Raketenjoint (27. September 2016)

Dachte ich mir doch, dass da was faul ist. Danke, ist mit Gruppenbeitritt gelöst.


----------



## HisN (27. September 2016)

simder schrieb:


> Wieviel hast du im Schnitt und maximal?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk



Im Schnitt scheinen sich so ca. 1.2 Mio pro Tag herauszukristallisieren.


----------



## simder (27. September 2016)

HisN schrieb:


> Im Schnitt scheinen sich so ca. 1.2 Mio pro Tag herauszukristallisieren.



Das ist nicht ohne ich schaffe ca 900000 mit guten wus


----------



## HisN (27. September 2016)

Das dürfte mit guten WUs rauskommen, das Glück hatte ich aber bisher noch nicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simder (27. September 2016)

Ok die Titan ist eindeutig auf der Überholspur.

Hier mal ne gute Wu von mir die läuft gerade.



Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## TEAM_70335 (27. September 2016)

huhu Schnuffies bekommt wer cpu WU`? ist ja mau bei mir..


----------



## kampfschaaaf (27. September 2016)

Hamm wir alle leergefaltet...


----------



## JayTea (27. September 2016)

TEAM_70335 schrieb:


> huhu Schnuffies bekommt wer cpu WU`? ist ja mau bei mir..



Hast du wohlmöglich eine Primzahl an Threads für die CPU eingestellt?  [siehe How-To, Punkt 3.2.1]


----------



## kampfschaaaf (27. September 2016)

So, meine Frau meint, ich hätte jetzt genügend Bioplättchen gefaltet und lasse die 3 Rechner finishen. Die rennen also bis zum Ende der Aktion komplett durch. Da keiner der Rechner ein Effizienzwunder ist, kann ich, egal wie traurig das RWE wird, keinen davon anlassen. Aber ich werde mit allen mir gegebenen Mitteln das nächste Mal wieder mitfalten, wenn es, wie vor nem halben Jahr, wieder gegen Krebs geht. Auch da wäre es meinem Harsenhirrn hilfreich, wenn ich wieder, wie dieses Mal, per PN erinnert werde... Möglicherweise kann ich dann auch wieder einen kleinen Beitrag leisten. Zumindest einen Rechner hab ich ja immer zur Hand und auch flugs was improvisiert....

Diese Aktionen sind gut und müssen am Leben erhalten werden. Viel Glück Euch allen beim Gewinnspiel und bis zum nächsten Mal!

- faltschaaaf -


----------



## Rarek (27. September 2016)

sooo...


zur Geschichte mit client-type = advanced

es wird warscheinlich wie auch "packet size" ignoriert - zumindest konnte ich seit gestern keine veränderung an der art der zugeschickten WU's feststellen


----------



## TEAM_70335 (28. September 2016)

JayTea schrieb:


> Hast du wohl möglich eine Primzahl an Threads für die CPU eingestellt?  [siehe How-To, Punkt 3.2.1]


Dit wees doch Onkel Sven...ne sieben habe ich eingestellt...

die Nacht hat er mal paar WU abgearbeitet. Leider schickt mir bzw. meinem Klienten im Personal Computer immer noch nix...

Mit Skylake falten ist aber schon was hübsches. die Temperaturen sind ja nen Witz hier mit so max 65 Grad..



Spoiler



04:20:01:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.35:8004:20:02:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '171.64.65.35:80': Empty work server assignment
04:20:02:ERROR:WU00:FS00:Exception: Could not get an assignment


----------



## mattinator (28. September 2016)

TEAM_70335 schrieb:


> Mit Skylake falten ist aber schon was hübsches. die Temperaturen sind ja nen Witz hier mit so max 65 Grad.


Naja, wärmer wird mein Ivy (i7-3770k@4.4GHz) auch nicht. Allerdings ist er nicht ganz so fix.


----------



## Kashura (28. September 2016)

mattinator schrieb:


> Naja, wärmer wird mein Ivy (i7-3770k@4.4GHz) auch nicht. Allerdings ist er nicht ganz so fix.



ich erhöhe um einen Sandy mit Stock Kühler der lauter wird als ein Staubsauger und nicht zum Falten benutzt werden kann


----------



## TEAM_70335 (28. September 2016)

ich cheate ja auch ich habe meinen alten Kühler Bequiet Dark Rock Pro II dran(war vorher auf Core i7 920) hat ne theoretische Abwärme laut Hersteller von 200 w...aber hey warum das "alte" Ding nicht nutzen Intel hat doch seit Sockel 1056 die Mainboard Lochabstände nicht mehr verändert.
im Windowsidle ist der 6700k selbst beim Videos gucken kaum über Raumtemperatur. Ist schon was feines diese 14 nm.
Mein windoof10 ist auch gut, die 980ti macht selbst @Stock mehr ppd als noch auf dem alten PC...(580000 alt zu neu 650000  ppd)


----------



## JayTea (28. September 2016)

TEAM_70335 schrieb:


> Dit wees doch Onkel Sven...ne sieben habe ich eingestellt...
> 
> die Nacht hat er mal paar WU abgearbeitet. Leider schickt mir bzw. meinem Klienten im Personal Computer immer noch nix... => hast du auf Alzheimer only gestellt? Vielleicht gibts da einfach grade nix!?
> 04:20:01:WU00:FS00:Connecting to  171.64.65.35:8004:20:02:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Failed to get assignment from  '171.64.65.35:80': Empty work server assignment
> ...



So eine Customkühlung ist schon was feines.


----------



## TEAM_70335 (28. September 2016)

nö du ich habe auf any und seit heute früh auf big und bigadv...der Klient will keine WU...na dann halt nicht.


----------



## ProfBoom (28. September 2016)

TEAM_70335 schrieb:


> Dit wees doch Onkel Sven...ne sieben habe ich eingestellt...



Falls ich das jetzt nicht falsch verstanden habe...: Sieben ist die Primzahl zwischen fünf und elf...
Versuch's mit sechs.


----------



## TEAM_70335 (28. September 2016)

ahh da lag die Crux begraben, dachte ich muss eine Primzahl einstellen...aber jetzt geht es, habe sechs eingestellt und jetzt rechnet es vor sich hin. nur mit 5 Grad weniger aktuell liegt die Temp zwischen 58-64 grad oder 60 im Mittel...


----------



## Schmuppes (28. September 2016)

i5-6600k + R9 380 = 110.000 PPD. Haut das in etwa hin?


----------



## Rarek (28. September 2016)

mal ne frage an die HFM Nutzer, welche sich auch ne Webseite basteln lassen..

Folding Client Summary

soweit so gut... hier sieht man, wann es das letzte mal funktionierte... nun kann er sich nimmer zum host verbinden.. angeblich...

edith...

habe den (scheib)fehler gefunden... und dat geit


----------



## JayTea (29. September 2016)

Schmuppes schrieb:


> i5-6600k + R9 380 = 110.000 PPD. Haut das in etwa hin?



Ich habe zwar nicht die mega Erfahrung aber je nach WU könnte das hinhauen.
Vielleicht kann jemand anderes es besser einschätzen.


----------



## brooker (29. September 2016)

... ein weiser Mann sagte mal: "... Wissen, ist wissen wo es steht." 

Übersicht - "Leistungswerte eines ECO-FALTER's"


----------



## Schmuppes (29. September 2016)

Ich hatte nur Werte für die 380X gefunden und ich glaube die lagen bei 170k, aber wenn das so hinhaut ist ja okay. Danke!


----------



## KillercornyX (29. September 2016)

Moins Leute!

Ich habe ein mittelschweres Problem mit dem FAH Client auf meinem Hauptrechner (GPU only). Wenn eine WU abgearbeitet ist, bleibt der client scheinbar öfters hängen, aber nicht immer. Aber leider viel zu häufig, mehr als der Hälfte aller WUs.
Ich muss dann den Client über den Taskmanager abwürgen und dann neu starten. Oder den ganzen PC neustarten. Dieses Verhalten ist aber erst seit 3-4 Tagen, davor lief es problemlos durch seit Anfang der Faltwoche.
Es ist natürlich besonders ärgerlich wenn in der Nacht einfach nicht weitergefaltet wird...

Einzige Änderung an den Einstellungen: next-unit-percentage hab ich auf 100 gesetzt.


----------



## mattinator (29. September 2016)

Antivirus- oder Firewall-Update gelaufen ? Da blockt vllt. etwas den Up- / Download.


----------



## KillercornyX (29. September 2016)

Wie geschrieben, wenn ich den Prozess abschieße und wieder starte gehts wieder weiter. Wird also kaum daran liegen.


----------



## mattinator (29. September 2016)

Der FAHClient hängt sich "gerne" bei genanntem Problem (geblocktem Internet-Zugriff) auf. Da es nach Ende eines Projektes passiert, kann es daran sehr wohl liegen, denn gerade dann ist im Gegensatz zur Berechnung der Projekte Up- bzw. Download angesagt.


----------



## KillercornyX (29. September 2016)

Ist mir unbegreiflich... Die Leitung war aber zu diesen Zeitpunkt frei. Ich mach mal einen Screenshot beim nächsten mal. 

Tapatalk @ GT-I9505 + CM13 (Android 6.0.1)


----------



## Bumblebee (29. September 2016)

KillercornyX schrieb:


> Moins Leute!
> 
> Ich habe ein mittelschweres Problem mit dem FAH Client auf meinem Hauptrechner (GPU only). Wenn eine WU abgearbeitet ist, bleibt der client scheinbar öfters hängen, aber nicht immer. Aber leider viel zu häufig, mehr als der Hälfte aller WUs.
> Ich muss dann den Client über den Taskmanager abwürgen und dann neu starten. Oder den ganzen PC neustarten. Dieses Verhalten ist aber erst seit 3-4 Tagen, davor lief es problemlos durch seit Anfang der Faltwoche.
> ...



Wenn ich das richtig sehe faltet bei dir eine R9 290X - richtig?
Falls ja, das Verhalten kenne ich von meinen (wenigen) AMD-Karten auch - eine *Erklärung* dafür habe ich bisher noch nicht gefunden


----------



## KillercornyX (29. September 2016)

Ja, hast du richtig erkannt. Meine ist von Asus und standardmäßig übertacktet. +50 MHz und ich hab noch 20 drauf gelegt. Hat bisher keine Probleme gemacht. 

Tapatalk @ GT-I9505 + CM13 (Android 6.0.1)


----------



## Rarek (29. September 2016)

also meine 390X (1100 / 3050) hat ein solches Ereignis bisher noch nicht gebracht


----------



## Raketenjoint (29. September 2016)

Führen häufigere  Checkpoints zu Leistungsverlusten?


----------



## simder (29. September 2016)

Top 100 ich komme endlich 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. September 2016)

Raketenjoint schrieb:


> Führen häufigere  Checkpoints zu Leistungsverlusten?


Bei GPU nütz die Einstellung eh nicht.

Bei CPU schon, aber Leistungsverlust gibt es soviel ich weiss praktisch keinen.


----------



## Mr.Knister (30. September 2016)

Stimmt, die Einstellung hat - zumindest bei heutigen GPU-WUs - keinen Effekt.

Was ich aber auf meinem Kabini-Falter (Sempron 3850, 4x1,3 GHz) feststellen konnte:

(Log-Auszug)


Spoiler



Framezeiten in rot.

03:01:40:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 2950000 out of 5000000 steps (59%) 10:56
03:12:36:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 3000000 out of 5000000 steps (60%) 11:50
03:24:26:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 3050000 out of 5000000 steps (61%) 10:55
03:35:21:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 3100000 out of 5000000 steps (62%) 11:49
03:47:10:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 3150000 out of 5000000 steps (63%) 10:56
03:58:06:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 3200000 out of 5000000 steps (64%) 10:55
04:09:01:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 3250000 out of 5000000 steps (65%) 11:50
04:20:51:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 3300000 out of 5000000 steps (66%) 10:56
04:31:47:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 3350000 out of 5000000 steps (67%) 11:50
04:43:37:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 3400000 out of 5000000 steps (68%) 10:56
04:54:33:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 3450000 out of 5000000 steps (69%) 10:55
05:05:28:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 3500000 out of 5000000 steps (70%) 11:50
05:17:18:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 3550000 out of 5000000 steps (71%)

etc.



Wir haben also alle 25 Minuten eine nicht unerhebliche Verzögerung, die genau zur Checkpoint-Frequenz passt  (Ich glaube, bei 0x17 lässt sie sich noch selbst einstellen). Wie groß diese Verzögerung ist, hängt von der CPU-Leistung und zu einem gewissen Grad vielleicht auch vom Speichermedium ab - ich weiß jetzt nicht, wie viele MB Plattenplatz ein Checkpoint einnimmt.

Könnte ein Grund dafür sein, warum meine 7870 auf dem schwachen Untersatz tendenziell ein paar tausend ppd weniger brachte als auf dem i5-2500K (70k- gegen 80k-Bereich).

In einem zufällig ausgewählten 0x17er-Log vom i5 finde ich Framezeiten von entweder 9:45 oder genau 10:00, hier ist die Verzögerung also sehr viel geringer. Wohlgemerkt handelt es sich nicht um identische WUs, der Trend war aber in allen Logs erkennbar, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.


----------



## KillercornyX (1. Oktober 2016)

Wo kann man denn eigentlich sehen wer bei der faltwoche was gewonnen hat? 

Tapatalk @ GT-I9505 + CM13 (Android 6.0.1)


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. Oktober 2016)

KillercornyX schrieb:


> Wo kann man denn eigentlich sehen wer bei der faltwoche was gewonnen hat?
> 
> Tapatalk @ GT-I9505 + CM13 (Android 6.0.1)


Im Artikel zum Thema:
Folding @ Home 2016: Faltwoche zum Weltalzheimertag, Preise von Seasonic - Abschlussbericht

vierter Absatz...

_[...] Bumblebee/The Wasp war mit 85,7 Millionen  Punkten über die gesamte Faltwoche am fleißigsten, nahm aber außerhalb  der Konkurrenz teil. Damit erhält brooker mit einem Output von 27,2  Millionen Punkten das Seasonic Platinum Series 1.200 Watt für den  fleißigsten Falter. Das Community-Mitglied verlost sein Netzteil  allerdings weiter an einen Teilnehmer, der in der Aktionswoche  mindestens 100.000 Punkte erzielt und seinen Wohnsitz nicht in  Deutschland hat - hier erfahren Sie mehr. brooker möchte außerdem auf die Möglichkeit hinweisen eine PCGH-Folding-Partnerschaft ins Leben zu rufen.

Die drei weiteren ausgelobten  Seasonic-Netzteile gehen an folgende drei Community-Mitglieder, welche  sich für die Auslosung qualifiziert haben: 
- Jobsti84 
- Nono15 
- Intel22nm 
Herzlichen Glückwunsch an alle Gewinner! PCGH verschickt die Netzteile nächste Woche nach Erhalt der Adresse. [...]_


----------



## Rarek (1. Oktober 2016)

diese Ansicht... (die ersten Huckel sind übrigens die Faltwochen Krebs und Alzheimer '15 ^^)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JayTea (1. Oktober 2016)

Neulich gab es hier im Thread das Thema/die Frage, wie viel Daten F@h auf die Festplatte schreibt bzw. was das Erstellen der Checkpoints für einen Datenverkehr verursacht. Für Nutzer von SSDs, die viel Falten ist das ja schon interessant; Stichwort "_TotalBytesWritten_".
Direkt dazu habe ich leider keine Antwort aber heute morgen beim Surfen bin ich auf das gleiche "Problem" gestoßen, welches von einer anderen Anwendung ausgeht.
Firefox-Funktion belastet SSDs - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## KillercornyX (1. Oktober 2016)

Es ist stark von der SSD bzw. dessen Hersteller abhängig. Die Samsung SSDs sind da ziemliche robust. Ich glaub PCGH hatte dazu mal einen Test gemacht und die damalige 840er Serie konnte einiges mehr ab als Samsung selbst angegeben hatte.
Wenn man zudem Over Provisioning nutzt, kann man dem Verschleiß etwas entgegenwirken. Ich denk aber eher, dass man die SSDs nach ein paar Jahren sowieso gegen neue, größere oder einfach schnellere ersetzt ohne dass sie defekt waren.
Was vor 2 Jahren mit 256GB noch riesig und schnell war, ist heute schon ein alter Hut. Die Preise fallen da ja stetig.

Weiterhin dürfte F@H nicht so viel Schreiben, da ballern andere Programme wie (du schon erwähnst) Firefox deutlich mehr auf die SSD. Von daher kann ich das getrost vernachlässigen


----------



## JayTea (1. Oktober 2016)

Ich als Hardware-Messie kann mir vorstellen meine SSD schon sieben bis acht Jahre zu nutzen! Allerdings wäre ich dann mit meiner Samsung 850Pro, 512GByte noch ganz gut bedient.
Dennoch habe ich bei mir den Wert jetzt auf 24h gestellt; brauche das Feature auch nicht.

Das mit dem Over Provisioning habe ich auch schon gelesen und mich dann aber gefragt, ob es nur ein exklusives Feature ist, solange man das mit dem MagicianTool einstellt, oder ob es auch einfach so genügt 10% Kapazität freizulassen und die SSD das selbst managed?!


----------



## KillercornyX (1. Oktober 2016)

Das kommt auf die Firmware der SSD an. Bei Samsung und einigen anderen namenhaften Herstellern geht das auch so, mit Platz frei lassen. 

Tapatalk @ GT-I9505 + CM13 (Android 6.0.1)


----------



## JeansOn (1. Oktober 2016)

manchmal muß man auch sein Postfach leeren, sonst wundert man sich über die "himmlische Ruhe" 

Der, den das jetzt angeht, wird es schon ahnen ...


----------



## KillercornyX (2. Oktober 2016)

KillercornyX schrieb:


> Ist mir unbegreiflich... Die Leitung war aber zu diesen Zeitpunkt frei. Ich mach mal einen Screenshot beim nächsten mal.
> )



Seit ich _next-unit-percentage=100_ wieder rausgenommen habe ist mein Problem nicht mehr aufgetreten. Von ein paar sporadischen Abstürzen zwischendurch abgesehen faltet mein PC durchweg...


----------



## Holdie (2. Oktober 2016)

Viele von uns kennen diese schöne Liste GPU Folding Projects - Performance

Und wer möchte kann nun über dieses Formular seine Ergebnisse eintragen lassen. Benutzername ist frei Wählbar.

GPU Folding Projects - Performance


----------



## harley765 (2. Oktober 2016)

Meine 980 Ti rechnet immer nur mit 65-70% Last (~ 750K PPD)
gibt es da nicht mehr zu rechnen? Oder limitiert die CPU die Vorbereitung?


----------



## Holdie (2. Oktober 2016)

Also von der PPD her sieht es ganz gut aus. 
Hast du eventuell  nen Screenshoot von der CPU und GPU Auslastung(MSI Afterburner Monitor oder ähnlich)?


----------



## harley765 (2. Oktober 2016)

Asche über mein Haupt. Wer zu dumm ist zu lesen der sollte keine Fragen stellen. 
Power 70% und Auslastung 90% ist natürlich nicht das selbe. So gesehen alles i.O.
 Nun noch was zu meinem Verständnis. 
So wie ich die Tabelle der GPU Leistungen lese, leistet eine 1080 nicht viel mehr als eine 980 Ti? Ausser wo möglich ein wenig mehr Stromverbrauch.
So bleibt wohl nur noch ein Wechsel zu einer Titan x Pascal..


----------



## Holdie (2. Oktober 2016)

Ja soweit sind die nicht auseinander, aber wenn man sich z.b. die Projekte 11704 und 9151 anschaut gibt es doch hin und wieder starke Unterschiede bei der PPD zwischen 1080 und 980Ti.


----------



## wait (2. Oktober 2016)

Meine bisherige Auswertung.

GTX 980 Ti   P13201  ~725k PPD  420 Watt.
GTX 1080     P13201  ~ 960k PPD  350 Watt.

alle bisher ohne OC


----------



## harley765 (2. Oktober 2016)

dann wird es wohl früher oder später doch eine TITAN X (Pascal)


----------



## Holdie (2. Oktober 2016)

warte lieber erstmal was die 1080Ti an Leistung bringt.


----------



## harley765 (2. Oktober 2016)

meinst Du die wird an eine Titan ran kommen?


----------



## JayTea (2. Oktober 2016)

Mein Stromverbrauch im September bei 24/7 Falten:

Gesamt: 285 kWh
davon der PC (CPU + GPU): 164 kWh

Hmm...leider ists mit dem Kalt-Duschen langsam vorbei. Dabei ist es ein frisches Gefühl zum Stromsparen den Durchlauferhitzer aus zu lassen!


----------



## Holdie (2. Oktober 2016)

harley765 schrieb:


> meinst Du die wird an eine Titan ran kommen?



Ich denke die wird sehr nah dran sein und hoffentlich auch um einiges weniger kosten. 
Aber da es keine genauen Infos gibt, ist das natürlich nur reine Spekulation.


----------



## Rarek (2. Oktober 2016)

JayTea schrieb:


> Mein Stromverbrauch im September bei 24/7 Falten:
> 
> Gesamt: 285 kWh
> davon der PC (CPU + GPU): 164 kWh
> ...



... und du hast noch keinen Wärmetauschelement in den Wasserzyklus eingebunden? (falls du überhaupt ne Wakü hast)
so nimmste effektiv die Wärme raus, wenn der PC erstmal nen 220L Speicher aufwärmen soll 
dann noch nen Solarpark im Garten stehen und du hast etwas fü Medizin und den Warmwasserhaushalt getan... sowas ist effektives Falten


----------



## brooker (2. Oktober 2016)

@Rarek: gute Idee, nur nicht jeder hat ein eigenes Heim sondern wohnt u.a. zur Miete


----------



## simder (2. Oktober 2016)

wait schrieb:


> Meine bisherige Auswertung.
> 
> GTX 980 Ti   P13201  ~725k PPD  420 Watt.
> GTX 1080     P13201  ~ 960k PPD  350 Watt.
> ...



Die PPD Werte kann man vergessen mittlerweile .

Ich habe auch ne 1080 und auch ab und an über 900k PPD aber auch aber auch mal Stunden nur 400K


----------



## JayTea (2. Oktober 2016)

@*Rarek: *Hahaha Spitzen Idee!    Leider bin ich trotz knappen 30 Jahren noch Student und wohne natürlich in einer entsprechend kleinen Butze zur Miete! 
Bzgl. WaKü: Ja! (hier)


----------



## Rarek (2. Oktober 2016)

und ich habe garnichts und wohne bei Hotel mama zur Miete...
~ 25m x 120m ... ich liebe diese alten großen Grundstücke  (auch wenn die Hälfte als Koppel verpachtet ist)


----------



## Raketenjoint (3. Oktober 2016)

simder schrieb:


> Die PPD Werte kann man vergessen mittlerweile .
> 
> Ich habe auch ne 1080 und auch ab und an über 900k PPD aber auch aber auch mal Stunden nur 400K


Mhm. Da wundere ich mich über meine 550k PPD meiner EVGA GTX 980ti SC bei Stock bzw. 1440 Mhz. Mehr will einfach nicht. Gabs das Problem schon?


----------



## Holdie (3. Oktober 2016)

Das kommt drauf an, ich hatte letzte Woche auch nur WU´s mit ca. 550-590k PPD. Scheint jetzt erstmal nicht ungewöhnlich zu sein.

Aber genaueres kann man nur anhand des LOG´s sagen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Oktober 2016)

Raketenjoint schrieb:


> Mhm. Da wundere ich mich über meine 550k PPD meiner EVGA GTX 980ti SC


Welchen Takt hat Dein i5-2500K? Für eine GTX 980Ti muss mein Haswell i5 schon auf 4000Mz laufen, Deiner sollte 4500MHz haben.


----------



## Raketenjoint (4. Oktober 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Welchen Takt hat Dein i5-2500K? Für eine GTX 980Ti muss mein Haswell i5 schon auf 4000Mz laufen, Deiner sollte 4500MHz haben.


Momentan läuft er am UV Sweetspot bei 3,8 Ghz. Dann übertakte ich ihn bei der nächsten Rechenpause auf den nächsten Sweetspot bei 4,3 Ghz.


Holdie schrieb:


> Das kommt drauf an, ich hatte letzte Woche auch nur WU´s mit ca. 550-590k PPD. Scheint jetzt erstmal nicht ungewöhnlich zu sein.
> Aber genaueres kann man nur anhand des LOG´s sagen.


Dann erst mal den LOG. Wenn ich was filtern soll, gebt Bescheid:


Spoiler



02:58:00:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 900000 out of 7500000 steps (12%)
03:00:09:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 15000 out of 500000 steps  (3%)
03:00:38:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 975000 out of 7500000 steps (13%)
03:03:18:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1050000 out of 7500000 steps (14%)
03:04:19:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 20000 out of 500000 steps  (4%)
03:05:56:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1125000 out of 7500000 steps (15%)
03:08:28:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 25000 out of 500000 steps  (5%)
03:08:34:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1200000 out of 7500000 steps (16%)
03:11:13:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1275000 out of 7500000 steps (17%)
03:12:37:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 30000 out of 500000 steps  (6%)
03:13:52:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1350000 out of 7500000 steps (18%)
03:16:30:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1425000 out of 7500000 steps (19%)
03:16:46:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 35000 out of 500000 steps  (7%)
03:19:08:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1500000 out of 7500000 steps (20%)
03:20:56:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 40000 out of 500000 steps  (8%)
03:21:48:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1575000 out of 7500000 steps (21%)
03:24:26:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1650000 out of 7500000 steps (22%)
03:25:05:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 45000 out of 500000 steps  (9%)
03:27:04:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1725000 out of 7500000 steps (23%)
03:29:14:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 50000 out of 500000 steps  (10%)
03:29:44:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1800000 out of 7500000 steps (24%)
03:32:22:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1875000 out of 7500000 steps (25%)
03:33:23:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 55000 out of 500000 steps  (11%)
03:35:00:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1950000 out of 7500000 steps (26%)
03:37:33:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 60000 out of 500000 steps  (12%)
03:37:40:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2025000 out of 7500000 steps (27%)
03:40:18:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2100000 out of 7500000 steps (28%)
03:41:41:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 65000 out of 500000 steps  (13%)
03:42:56:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2175000 out of 7500000 steps (29%)
03:45:35:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2250000 out of 7500000 steps (30%)
03:45:51:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 70000 out of 500000 steps  (14%)
03:48:14:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2325000 out of 7500000 steps (31%)
03:50:00:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 75000 out of 500000 steps  (15%)
03:50:53:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2400000 out of 7500000 steps (32%)
03:53:31:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2475000 out of 7500000 steps (33%)
03:54:09:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 80000 out of 500000 steps  (16%)
03:56:10:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2550000 out of 7500000 steps (34%)
******************************* Date: 2016-10-03 *******************************
03:58:18:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 85000 out of 500000 steps  (17%)
03:58:49:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2625000 out of 7500000 steps (35%)
04:01:27:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2700000 out of 7500000 steps (36%)
04:02:27:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 90000 out of 500000 steps  (18%)
04:04:06:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2775000 out of 7500000 steps (37%)
04:06:39:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 95000 out of 500000 steps  (19%)
04:06:45:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2850000 out of 7500000 steps (38%)
04:09:23:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2925000 out of 7500000 steps (39%)
04:10:48:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 100000 out of 500000 steps  (20%)
04:12:01:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3000000 out of 7500000 steps (40%)
04:14:41:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3075000 out of 7500000 steps (41%)
04:14:57:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 105000 out of 500000 steps  (21%)
04:17:19:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3150000 out of 7500000 steps (42%)
04:19:06:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 110000 out of 500000 steps  (22%)
04:19:57:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3225000 out of 7500000 steps (43%)
04:22:37:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3300000 out of 7500000 steps (44%)
04:23:15:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 115000 out of 500000 steps  (23%)
04:25:15:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3375000 out of 7500000 steps (45%)
04:27:24:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 120000 out of 500000 steps  (24%)
04:27:54:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3450000 out of 7500000 steps (46%)
04:30:33:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3525000 out of 7500000 steps (47%)
04:31:33:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 125000 out of 500000 steps  (25%)
04:33:11:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3600000 out of 7500000 steps (48%)
04:35:42:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 130000 out of 500000 steps  (26%)
04:35:50:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3675000 out of 7500000 steps (49%)
04:38:28:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3750000 out of 7500000 steps (50%)
04:39:51:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 135000 out of 500000 steps  (27%)
04:41:07:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3825000 out of 7500000 steps (51%)
04:43:46:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3900000 out of 7500000 steps (52%)
04:44:00:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 140000 out of 500000 steps  (28%)
04:46:24:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3975000 out of 7500000 steps (53%)
04:48:09:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 145000 out of 500000 steps  (29%)
04:49:03:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4050000 out of 7500000 steps (54%)
04:51:42:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4125000 out of 7500000 steps (55%)
04:52:18:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 150000 out of 500000 steps  (30%)
04:54:20:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4200000 out of 7500000 steps (56%)
04:56:28:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 155000 out of 500000 steps  (31%)
04:56:59:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4275000 out of 7500000 steps (57%)
04:59:38:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4350000 out of 7500000 steps (58%)
05:00:37:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 160000 out of 500000 steps  (32%)
05:02:16:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4425000 out of 7500000 steps (59%)
05:04:46:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 165000 out of 500000 steps  (33%)
05:04:54:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4500000 out of 7500000 steps (60%)
05:07:34:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4575000 out of 7500000 steps (61%)
05:08:55:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 170000 out of 500000 steps  (34%)
05:10:12:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4650000 out of 7500000 steps (62%)
05:12:50:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4725000 out of 7500000 steps (63%)
05:13:04:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 175000 out of 500000 steps  (35%)
05:15:30:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4800000 out of 7500000 steps (64%)
05:17:14:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 180000 out of 500000 steps  (36%)
05:18:08:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4875000 out of 7500000 steps (65%)
05:20:46:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4950000 out of 7500000 steps (66%)
05:21:23:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 185000 out of 500000 steps  (37%)
05:23:26:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 5025000 out of 7500000 steps (67%)
05:25:33:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 190000 out of 500000 steps  (38%)
05:26:04:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 5100000 out of 7500000 steps (68%)
05:28:42:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 5175000 out of 7500000 steps (69%)
05:29:41:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 195000 out of 500000 steps  (39%)
05:31:20:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 5250000 out of 7500000 steps (70%)
05:33:51:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 200000 out of 500000 steps  (40%)
05:34:00:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 5325000 out of 7500000 steps (71%)
05:36:38:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 5400000 out of 7500000 steps (72%)
05:38:00:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 205000 out of 500000 steps  (41%)
05:39:16:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 5475000 out of 7500000 steps (73%)
05:41:56:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 5550000 out of 7500000 steps (74%)
05:42:10:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 210000 out of 500000 steps  (42%)
05:44:34:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 5625000 out of 7500000 steps (75%)
05:46:19:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 215000 out of 500000 steps  (43%)
05:47:12:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 5700000 out of 7500000 steps (76%)
05:49:52:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 5775000 out of 7500000 steps (77%)
05:50:28:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 220000 out of 500000 steps  (44%)
05:52:30:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 5850000 out of 7500000 steps (78%)
05:54:38:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 225000 out of 500000 steps  (45%)
05:55:08:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 5925000 out of 7500000 steps (79%)
05:57:46:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 6000000 out of 7500000 steps (80%)
05:58:47:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 230000 out of 500000 steps  (46%)
06:00:26:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 6075000 out of 7500000 steps (81%)
06:02:56:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 235000 out of 500000 steps  (47%)
06:03:04:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 6150000 out of 7500000 steps (82%)
06:05:42:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 6225000 out of 7500000 steps (83%)
06:07:17:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 240000 out of 500000 steps  (48%)
06:08:22:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 6300000 out of 7500000 steps (84%)
06:11:00:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 6375000 out of 7500000 steps (85%)
06:11:26:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 245000 out of 500000 steps  (49%)
06:13:39:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 6450000 out of 7500000 steps (86%)
06:15:35:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 250000 out of 500000 steps  (50%)
06:16:18:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 6525000 out of 7500000 steps (87%)
06:18:57:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 6600000 out of 7500000 steps (88%)
06:19:44:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 255000 out of 500000 steps  (51%)
06:21:35:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 6675000 out of 7500000 steps (89%)
06:23:53:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 260000 out of 500000 steps  (52%)
06:24:13:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 6750000 out of 7500000 steps (90%)
06:26:53:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 6825000 out of 7500000 steps (91%)
06:28:03:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 265000 out of 500000 steps  (53%)
06:29:31:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 6900000 out of 7500000 steps (92%)
06:32:09:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 6975000 out of 7500000 steps (93%)
06:32:12:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 270000 out of 500000 steps  (54%)
06:34:49:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 7050000 out of 7500000 steps (94%)
06:36:22:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 275000 out of 500000 steps  (55%)
06:37:27:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 7125000 out of 7500000 steps (95%)
06:40:05:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 7200000 out of 7500000 steps (96%)
06:40:31:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 280000 out of 500000 steps  (56%)
06:42:45:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 7275000 out of 7500000 steps (97%)
06:44:40:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 285000 out of 500000 steps  (57%)
06:45:23:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 7350000 out of 7500000 steps (98%)
06:48:01:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 7425000 out of 7500000 steps (99%)
06:48:03:WU02:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:80
06:48:04:WU02:FS01:Assigned to work server 140.163.4.245
06:48:04:WU02:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: RUNNING gpu:0:GM200 [GeForce GTX 980 Ti] from 140.163.4.245
06:48:04:WU02:FS01:Connecting to 140.163.4.245:8080
06:48:05:WU02:FS01ownloading 14.53MiB
06:48:07:WU02:FS01ownload complete
06:48:07:WU02:FS01:Received Unit: id:02 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:10496 run:5 clone:13 gen:87 core:0x21 unit:0x0000007f8ca304f556bba697ba578af0
06:48:49:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 290000 out of 500000 steps  (58%)
06:50:40:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 7500000 out of 7500000 steps (100%)
06:50:41:WU01:FS01:0x21:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
06:50:41:WU01:FS01:0x21:Saving result file checkpointState.xml
06:50:42:WU01:FS01:0x21:Saving result file checkpt.crc
06:50:42:WU01:FS01:0x21:Saving result file log.txt
06:50:42:WU01:FS01:0x21:Saving result file positions.xtc
06:50:42:WU01:FS01:0x21:Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
06:50:43:WU01:FS01:FahCore returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
06:50:43:WU01:FS01:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:11709 run:1 clone:241 gen:0 core:0x21 unit:0x000000008ca304f357ed33e67d9fea27
06:50:43:WU01:FS01:Uploading 5.88MiB to 140.163.4.243
06:50:43:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 140.163.4.243:8080
06:50:43:WU02:FS01:Starting
06:50:43:WU02:FS01:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/ProgramData/FAHClient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_21.fah/FahCore_21.exe -dir 02 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 9328 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia
06:50:43:WU02:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 10032
06:50:44:WU02:FS01:Core PID:7696
06:50:44:WU02:FS01:FahCore 0x21 started
06:50:44:WU02:FS01:0x21:*********************** Log Started 2016-10-03T06:50:44Z ***********************
06:50:44:WU02:FS01:0x21roject: 10496 (Run 5, Clone 13, Gen 87)
06:50:44:WU02:FS01:0x21:Unit: 0x0000007f8ca304f556bba697ba578af0
06:50:44:WU02:FS01:0x21:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
06:50:44:WU02:FS01:0x21:Machine: 1
06:50:44:WU02:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file core.xml
06:50:44:WU02:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file system.xml
06:50:45:WU02:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file integrator.xml
06:50:45:WU02:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file state.xml
06:50:47:WU02:FS01:0x21igital signatures verified
06:50:47:WU02:FS01:0x21:Folding@home GPU Core21 Folding@home Core
06:50:47:WU02:FS01:0x21:Version 0.0.17
06:50:49:WU01:FS01:Upload 28.72%
06:50:58:WU01:FS01:Upload complete
06:50:58:WU01:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
06:50:58:WU01:FS01:Final credit estimate, 101483.00 points
06:50:58:WU01:FS01:Cleaning up
06:51:10:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 0 out of 2000000 steps (0%)
06:51:10:WU02:FS01:0x21:Temperature control disabled. Requirements: single Nvidia GPU, tmax must be < 110 and twait >= 900
06:52:59:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 295000 out of 500000 steps  (59%)
06:53:17:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 20000 out of 2000000 steps (1%)
06:55:23:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 40000 out of 2000000 steps (2%)
06:57:06:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 300000 out of 500000 steps  (60%)
06:57:29:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 60000 out of 2000000 steps (3%)
06:59:35:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 80000 out of 2000000 steps (4%)
07:01:13:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 305000 out of 500000 steps  (61%)
07:01:42:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 100000 out of 2000000 steps (5%)
07:03:48:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 120000 out of 2000000 steps (6%)
07:05:21:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 310000 out of 500000 steps  (62%)
07:06:00:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 140000 out of 2000000 steps (7%)
07:08:07:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 160000 out of 2000000 steps (8%)
07:09:28:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 315000 out of 500000 steps  (63%)
07:10:14:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 180000 out of 2000000 steps (9%)
07:12:22:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 200000 out of 2000000 steps (10%)
07:13:35:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 320000 out of 500000 steps  (64%)
07:14:30:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 220000 out of 2000000 steps (11%)
07:16:36:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 240000 out of 2000000 steps (12%)
07:17:42:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 325000 out of 500000 steps  (65%)
07:18:48:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 260000 out of 2000000 steps (13%)
07:20:55:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 280000 out of 2000000 steps (14%)
07:21:49:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 330000 out of 500000 steps  (66%)
07:23:01:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 300000 out of 2000000 steps (15%)
07:25:09:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 320000 out of 2000000 steps (16%)
07:25:56:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 335000 out of 500000 steps  (67%)
07:27:16:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 340000 out of 2000000 steps (17%)
07:29:23:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 360000 out of 2000000 steps (18%)
07:30:03:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 340000 out of 500000 steps  (68%)
07:31:36:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 380000 out of 2000000 steps (19%)
07:33:43:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 400000 out of 2000000 steps (20%)
07:34:11:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 345000 out of 500000 steps  (69%)
07:35:49:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 420000 out of 2000000 steps (21%)
07:37:56:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 440000 out of 2000000 steps (22%)
07:38:18:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 350000 out of 500000 steps  (70%)
07:40:03:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 460000 out of 2000000 steps (23%)
07:42:10:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 480000 out of 2000000 steps (24%)
07:42:24:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 355000 out of 500000 steps  (71%)
07:44:17:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 500000 out of 2000000 steps (25%)
07:46:30:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 520000 out of 2000000 steps (26%)
07:46:32:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 360000 out of 500000 steps  (72%)
07:48:37:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 540000 out of 2000000 steps (27%)
07:50:39:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 365000 out of 500000 steps  (73%)
07:50:43:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 560000 out of 2000000 steps (28%)
07:52:50:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 580000 out of 2000000 steps (29%)
07:54:46:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 370000 out of 500000 steps  (74%)
07:54:56:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 600000 out of 2000000 steps (30%)
07:57:03:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 620000 out of 2000000 steps (31%)
07:58:54:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 375000 out of 500000 steps  (75%)
07:59:16:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 640000 out of 2000000 steps (32%)
08:01:22:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 660000 out of 2000000 steps (33%)
08:03:01:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 380000 out of 500000 steps  (76%)
08:03:30:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 680000 out of 2000000 steps (34%)
08:05:36:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 700000 out of 2000000 steps (35%)
08:07:22:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 385000 out of 500000 steps  (77%)
08:07:41:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 720000 out of 2000000 steps (36%)
08:09:47:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 740000 out of 2000000 steps (37%)
08:11:29:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 390000 out of 500000 steps  (78%)
08:11:58:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 760000 out of 2000000 steps (38%)
08:14:04:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 780000 out of 2000000 steps (39%)
08:15:37:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 395000 out of 500000 steps  (79%)
08:16:10:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 800000 out of 2000000 steps (40%)
08:18:16:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 820000 out of 2000000 steps (41%)
08:19:44:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 400000 out of 500000 steps  (80%)
08:20:22:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 840000 out of 2000000 steps (42%)
08:22:27:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 860000 out of 2000000 steps (43%)
08:23:50:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 405000 out of 500000 steps  (81%)
08:24:39:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 880000 out of 2000000 steps (44%)
08:26:44:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 900000 out of 2000000 steps (45%)
08:27:58:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 410000 out of 500000 steps  (82%)
08:28:50:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 920000 out of 2000000 steps (46%)
08:30:56:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 940000 out of 2000000 steps (47%)
08:32:05:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 415000 out of 500000 steps  (83%)
08:33:02:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 960000 out of 2000000 steps (48%)
08:35:07:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 980000 out of 2000000 steps (49%)
08:36:12:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 420000 out of 500000 steps  (84%)
08:37:12:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 1000000 out of 2000000 steps (50%)
08:39:24:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 1020000 out of 2000000 steps (51%)
08:40:20:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 425000 out of 500000 steps  (85%)
08:41:30:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 1040000 out of 2000000 steps (52%)
08:43:36:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 1060000 out of 2000000 steps (53%)
08:44:28:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 430000 out of 500000 steps  (86%)
08:45:43:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 1080000 out of 2000000 steps (54%)
08:47:50:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 1100000 out of 2000000 steps (55%)
08:48:35:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 435000 out of 500000 steps  (87%)
08:49:57:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 1120000 out of 2000000 steps (56%)
08:52:10:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 1140000 out of 2000000 steps (57%)
08:52:42:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 440000 out of 500000 steps  (88%)
08:54:16:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 1160000 out of 2000000 steps (58%)
08:56:23:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 1180000 out of 2000000 steps (59%)
08:56:50:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 445000 out of 500000 steps  (89%)
08:58:30:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 1200000 out of 2000000 steps (60%)
09:00:37:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 1220000 out of 2000000 steps (61%)
09:00:56:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 450000 out of 500000 steps  (90%)
09:02:43:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 1240000 out of 2000000 steps (62%)
09:04:56:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 1260000 out of 2000000 steps (63%)
09:05:05:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 455000 out of 500000 steps  (91%)
09:07:03:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 1280000 out of 2000000 steps (64%)
09:09:09:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 1300000 out of 2000000 steps (65%)
09:09:12:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 460000 out of 500000 steps  (92%)
09:11:15:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 1320000 out of 2000000 steps (66%)
09:13:20:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 465000 out of 500000 steps  (93%)
09:13:21:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 1340000 out of 2000000 steps (67%)
09:15:27:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 1360000 out of 2000000 steps (68%)
09:17:28:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 470000 out of 500000 steps  (94%)
09:17:39:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 1380000 out of 2000000 steps (69%)
09:19:46:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 1400000 out of 2000000 steps (70%)
09:21:36:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 475000 out of 500000 steps  (95%)
09:21:53:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 1420000 out of 2000000 steps (71%)
09:24:00:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 1440000 out of 2000000 steps (72%)
09:25:44:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 480000 out of 500000 steps  (96%)
09:26:08:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 1460000 out of 2000000 steps (73%)
09:28:14:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 1480000 out of 2000000 steps (74%)
09:29:51:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 485000 out of 500000 steps  (97%)
09:30:21:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 1500000 out of 2000000 steps (75%)
09:32:33:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 1520000 out of 2000000 steps (76%)
09:34:00:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 490000 out of 500000 steps  (98%)
09:34:41:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 1540000 out of 2000000 steps (77%)
09:36:48:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 1560000 out of 2000000 steps (78%)
09:38:08:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 495000 out of 500000 steps  (99%)
09:38:09:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:8080
09:38:10:WU01:FS00:Assigned to work server 171.67.108.158
09:38:10:WU01:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: RUNNING cpu:3 from 171.67.108.158
09:38:10:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.158:8080
09:38:11:WU01:FS00ownloading 807.21KiB
09:38:12:WU01:FS00ownload complete
09:38:12:WU01:FS00:Received Unit: id:01 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:9035 run:828 clone:7 gen:136 core:0xa4 unit:0x000000a1ab436c9e56982db0a720ed4a
09:38:54:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 1580000 out of 2000000 steps (79%)
09:41:01:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 1600000 out of 2000000 steps (80%)
09:42:14:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 500000 out of 500000 steps  (100%)
09:42:15:WU00:FS00:0xa4ynamicWrapper: Finished Work Unit: sleep=10000
09:42:25:WU00:FS00:0xa4:
09:42:25:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Finished Work Unit:
09:42:25:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Reading up to 2060184 from "00/wudata_01.trr": Read 2060184
09:42:25:WU00:FS00:0xa4:trr file hash check passed.
09:42:25:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Reading up to 4486672 from "00/wudata_01.xtc": Read 4486672
09:42:25:WU00:FS00:0xa4:xtc file hash check passed.
09:42:25:WU00:FS00:0xa4:edr file hash check passed.
09:42:25:WU00:FS00:0xa4:logfile size: 23725
09:42:25:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Leaving Run
09:42:26:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Writing 6809661 bytes of core data to disk...
09:42:27:WU00:FS00:0xa4one: 6809149 -> 6606428 (compressed to 97.0 percent)
09:42:27:WU00:FS00:0xa4:  ... Done.
09:42:28:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Shutting down core
09:42:28:WU00:FS00:0xa4:
09:42:28:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
09:42:28:WU00:FS00:FahCore returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
09:42:28:WU00:FS00:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:11657 run:127 clone:0 gen:92 core:0xa4 unit:0x000000684c71bbb0576d89d3f16559bb
09:42:28:WU00:FS00:Uploading 6.30MiB to 128.252.203.2
09:42:28:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 128.252.203.2:8080
09:42:28:WU01:FS00:Starting
09:42:28:WU01:FS00:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/ProgramData/FAHClient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/Core_a4.fah/FahCore_a4.exe -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 9328 -checkpoint 15 -np 3
09:42:28:WU01:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 1876
09:42:29:WU01:FS00:Core PID:4024
09:42:29:WU01:FS00:FahCore 0xa4 started
09:42:29:WU01:FS00:0xa4:
09:42:29:WU01:FS00:0xa4:*------------------------------*
09:42:29:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Folding@Home Gromacs GB Core
09:42:29:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Version 2.27 (Dec. 15, 2010)
09:42:29:WU01:FS00:0xa4:
09:42:29:WU01:FS00:0xa4reparing to commence simulation
09:42:29:WU01:FS00:0xa4:- Looking at optimizations...
09:42:29:WU01:FS00:0xa4:- Created dyn
09:42:29:WU01:FS00:0xa4:- Files status OK
09:42:29:WU01:FS00:0xa4:- Expanded 826072 -> 1402156 (decompressed 169.7 percent)
09:42:29:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=826072 data_size=1402156, decompressed_data_size=1402156 diff=0
09:42:29:WU01:FS00:0xa4:- Digital signature verified
09:42:29:WU01:FS00:0xa4:
09:42:29:WU01:FS00:0xa4roject: 9035 (Run 828, Clone 7, Gen 136)
09:42:29:WU01:FS00:0xa4:
09:42:29:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Assembly optimizations on if available.
09:42:29:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Entering M.D.
09:42:31:WU00:FS00:Upload complete
09:42:31:WU00:FS00:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
09:42:31:WU00:FS00:Final credit estimate, 1856.00 points
09:42:31:WU00:FS00:Cleaning up
09:42:35:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Mapping NT from 3 to 3 
09:42:35:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 0 out of 250000 steps  (0%)
09:43:08:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 1620000 out of 2000000 steps (81%)
09:44:38:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 2500 out of 250000 steps  (1%)
09:45:20:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 1640000 out of 2000000 steps (82%)
09:46:39:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 5000 out of 250000 steps  (2%)
09:47:28:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 1660000 out of 2000000 steps (83%)
09:48:41:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 7500 out of 250000 steps  (3%)
09:49:35:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 1680000 out of 2000000 steps (84%)
09:50:44:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 10000 out of 250000 steps  (4%)
09:51:42:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 1700000 out of 2000000 steps (85%)
09:52:46:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 12500 out of 250000 steps  (5%)
09:53:49:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 1720000 out of 2000000 steps (86%)
09:54:47:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 15000 out of 250000 steps  (6%)
09:55:55:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 1740000 out of 2000000 steps (87%)
09:56:48:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 17500 out of 250000 steps  (7%)
09:58:07:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 1760000 out of 2000000 steps (88%)
******************************* Date: 2016-10-03 *******************************
09:58:50:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 20000 out of 250000 steps  (8%)
10:00:14:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 1780000 out of 2000000 steps (89%)
10:00:51:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 22500 out of 250000 steps  (9%)
10:02:21:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 1800000 out of 2000000 steps (90%)
10:02:53:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 25000 out of 250000 steps  (10%)
10:04:29:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 1820000 out of 2000000 steps (91%)
10:05:08:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 27500 out of 250000 steps  (11%)
10:06:35:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 1840000 out of 2000000 steps (92%)
10:07:09:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 30000 out of 250000 steps  (12%)
10:08:41:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 1860000 out of 2000000 steps (93%)
10:09:10:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 32500 out of 250000 steps  (13%)
10:10:52:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 1880000 out of 2000000 steps (94%)
10:11:13:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 35000 out of 250000 steps  (14%)
10:12:58:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 1900000 out of 2000000 steps (95%)
10:13:14:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 37500 out of 250000 steps  (15%)
10:15:05:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 1920000 out of 2000000 steps (96%)
10:15:15:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 40000 out of 250000 steps  (16%)
10:17:13:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 1940000 out of 2000000 steps (97%)
10:17:16:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 42500 out of 250000 steps  (17%)
10:19:18:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 45000 out of 250000 steps  (18%)
10:19:21:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 1960000 out of 2000000 steps (98%)
10:21:19:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 47500 out of 250000 steps  (19%)
10:21:28:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 1980000 out of 2000000 steps (99%)
10:21:29:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:80
10:21:30:WU00:FS01:Assigned to work server 140.163.4.241
10:21:30:WU00:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: RUNNING gpu:0:GM200 [GeForce GTX 980 Ti] from 140.163.4.241
10:21:30:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 140.163.4.241:8080
10:21:30:WU00:FS01ownloading 5.92MiB
10:21:32:WU00:FS01ownload complete
10:21:32:WU00:FS01:Received Unit: id:00 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:11428 run:4 clone:32 gen:11 core:0x21 unit:0x0000000b8ca304f15758434a9b50906d
10:23:22:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 50000 out of 250000 steps  (20%)
10:23:35:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 2000000 out of 2000000 steps (100%)
10:23:41:WU02:FS01:0x21:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
10:23:41:WU02:FS01:0x21:Saving result file checkpointState.xml
10:23:45:WU02:FS01:0x21:Saving result file checkpt.crc
10:23:45:WU02:FS01:0x21:Saving result file log.txt
10:23:45:WU02:FS01:0x21:Saving result file positions.xtc
10:23:47:WU02:FS01:0x21:Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
10:23:47:WU02:FS01:FahCore returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
10:23:47:WU02:FS01:Sending unit results: id:02 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:10496 run:5 clone:13 gen:87 core:0x21 unit:0x0000007f8ca304f556bba697ba578af0
10:23:47:WU02:FS01:Uploading 21.86MiB to 140.163.4.245
10:23:47:WU02:FS01:Connecting to 140.163.4.245:8080
10:23:48:WU00:FS01:Starting
10:23:48:WU00:FS01:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/ProgramData/FAHClient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_21.fah/FahCore_21.exe -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 9328 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia
10:23:48:WU00:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 8412
10:23:48:WU00:FS01:Core PID:7780
10:23:48:WU00:FS01:FahCore 0x21 started
10:23:49:WU00:FS01:0x21:*********************** Log Started 2016-10-03T10:23:49Z ***********************
10:23:49:WU00:FS01:0x21roject: 11428 (Run 4, Clone 32, Gen 11)
10:23:49:WU00:FS01:0x21:Unit: 0x0000000b8ca304f15758434a9b50906d
10:23:49:WU00:FS01:0x21:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
10:23:49:WU00:FS01:0x21:Machine: 1
10:23:49:WU00:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file core.xml
10:23:49:WU00:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file system.xml
10:23:49:WU00:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file integrator.xml
10:23:49:WU00:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file state.xml
10:23:50:WU00:FS01:0x21igital signatures verified
10:23:50:WU00:FS01:0x21:Folding@home GPU Core21 Folding@home Core
10:23:50:WU00:FS01:0x21:Version 0.0.17
10:23:53:WU02:FS01:Upload 5.43%
10:23:59:WU02:FS01:Upload 24.88%
10:24:00:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 0 out of 5000000 steps (0%)
10:24:00:WU00:FS01:0x21:Temperature control disabled. Requirements: single Nvidia GPU, tmax must be < 110 and twait >= 900
10:24:05:WU02:FS01:Upload 37.17%
10:24:11:WU02:FS01:Upload 51.76%
10:24:17:WU02:FS01:Upload 69.48%
10:24:23:WU02:FS01:Upload 81.78%
10:24:29:WU02:FS01:Upload 97.51%
10:24:57:WU02:FS01:Upload complete
10:24:57:WU02:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
10:24:57:WU02:FS01:Final credit estimate, 85974.00 points
10:24:57:WU02:FS01:Cleaning up
10:25:26:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 52500 out of 250000 steps  (21%)
10:27:22:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 50000 out of 5000000 steps (1%)
10:27:28:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 55000 out of 250000 steps  (22%)
10:29:31:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 57500 out of 250000 steps  (23%)
10:30:45:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 100000 out of 5000000 steps (2%)
10:31:33:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 60000 out of 250000 steps  (24%)
10:33:36:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 62500 out of 250000 steps  (25%)
10:34:09:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 150000 out of 5000000 steps (3%)
10:35:38:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 65000 out of 250000 steps  (26%)
10:37:31:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 200000 out of 5000000 steps (4%)
10:37:41:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 67500 out of 250000 steps  (27%)
10:39:43:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 70000 out of 250000 steps  (28%)
10:40:53:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 250000 out of 5000000 steps (5%)
10:41:46:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 72500 out of 250000 steps  (29%)
10:43:48:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 75000 out of 250000 steps  (30%)
10:44:17:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 300000 out of 5000000 steps (6%)
10:45:50:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 77500 out of 250000 steps  (31%)
10:47:39:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 350000 out of 5000000 steps (7%)
10:47:52:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 80000 out of 250000 steps  (32%)
10:49:55:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 82500 out of 250000 steps  (33%)
10:51:04:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 400000 out of 5000000 steps (8%)
10:51:58:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 85000 out of 250000 steps  (34%)
10:54:00:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 87500 out of 250000 steps  (35%)
10:54:26:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 450000 out of 5000000 steps (9%)
10:56:04:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 90000 out of 250000 steps  (36%)
10:57:48:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 500000 out of 5000000 steps (10%)
10:58:06:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 92500 out of 250000 steps  (37%)
11:00:09:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 95000 out of 250000 steps  (38%)
11:01:12:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 550000 out of 5000000 steps (11%)
11:02:11:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 97500 out of 250000 steps  (39%)
11:04:14:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 100000 out of 250000 steps  (40%)
11:04:34:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 600000 out of 5000000 steps (12%)
11:06:17:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 102500 out of 250000 steps  (41%)
11:07:59:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 650000 out of 5000000 steps (13%)
11:08:20:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 105000 out of 250000 steps  (42%)
11:10:22:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 107500 out of 250000 steps  (43%)
11:11:21:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 700000 out of 5000000 steps (14%)
11:12:24:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 110000 out of 250000 steps  (44%)
11:14:27:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 112500 out of 250000 steps  (45%)
11:14:43:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 750000 out of 5000000 steps (15%)
11:16:29:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 115000 out of 250000 steps  (46%)
11:18:07:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 800000 out of 5000000 steps (16%)
11:18:31:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 117500 out of 250000 steps  (47%)
11:20:33:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 120000 out of 250000 steps  (48%)
11:21:29:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 850000 out of 5000000 steps (17%)
11:22:35:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 122500 out of 250000 steps  (49%)
11:24:37:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 125000 out of 250000 steps  (50%)
11:24:54:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 900000 out of 5000000 steps (18%)
11:26:40:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 127500 out of 250000 steps  (51%)
11:28:16:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 950000 out of 5000000 steps (19%)
11:28:42:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 130000 out of 250000 steps  (52%)
11:30:44:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 132500 out of 250000 steps  (53%)
11:31:38:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1000000 out of 5000000 steps (20%)
11:32:45:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 135000 out of 250000 steps  (54%)
11:34:48:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 137500 out of 250000 steps  (55%)
11:35:02:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1050000 out of 5000000 steps (21%)
11:36:49:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 140000 out of 250000 steps  (56%)
11:38:24:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1100000 out of 5000000 steps (22%)
11:38:51:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 142500 out of 250000 steps  (57%)
11:40:54:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 145000 out of 250000 steps  (58%)
11:41:49:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1150000 out of 5000000 steps (23%)
11:42:57:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 147500 out of 250000 steps  (59%)
11:45:00:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 150000 out of 250000 steps  (60%)
11:45:11:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1200000 out of 5000000 steps (24%)
11:47:02:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 152500 out of 250000 steps  (61%)
11:48:33:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1250000 out of 5000000 steps (25%)
11:49:05:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 155000 out of 250000 steps  (62%)
11:51:06:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 157500 out of 250000 steps  (63%)
11:51:58:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1300000 out of 5000000 steps (26%)
11:53:08:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 160000 out of 250000 steps  (64%)
11:55:11:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 162500 out of 250000 steps  (65%)
11:55:19:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1350000 out of 5000000 steps (27%)
11:57:14:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 165000 out of 250000 steps  (66%)
11:58:44:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1400000 out of 5000000 steps (28%)
11:59:16:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 167500 out of 250000 steps  (67%)
12:01:18:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 170000 out of 250000 steps  (68%)
12:02:06:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1450000 out of 5000000 steps (29%)
12:03:21:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 172500 out of 250000 steps  (69%)
12:05:28:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1500000 out of 5000000 steps (30%)
12:05:35:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 175000 out of 250000 steps  (70%)
12:07:37:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 177500 out of 250000 steps  (71%)
12:08:52:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1550000 out of 5000000 steps (31%)
12:09:39:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 180000 out of 250000 steps  (72%)
12:11:40:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 182500 out of 250000 steps  (73%)
12:12:15:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1600000 out of 5000000 steps (32%)
12:13:43:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 185000 out of 250000 steps  (74%)
12:15:39:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1650000 out of 5000000 steps (33%)
12:15:45:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 187500 out of 250000 steps  (75%)
12:17:47:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 190000 out of 250000 steps  (76%)
12:19:01:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1700000 out of 5000000 steps (34%)
12:19:49:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 192500 out of 250000 steps  (77%)
12:21:50:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 195000 out of 250000 steps  (78%)
12:22:23:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1750000 out of 5000000 steps (35%)
12:23:53:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 197500 out of 250000 steps  (79%)
12:25:47:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1800000 out of 5000000 steps (36%)
12:25:55:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 200000 out of 250000 steps  (80%)
12:27:57:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 202500 out of 250000 steps  (81%)
12:29:09:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1850000 out of 5000000 steps (37%)
12:29:59:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 205000 out of 250000 steps  (82%)
12:32:01:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 207500 out of 250000 steps  (83%)
12:32:34:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1900000 out of 5000000 steps (38%)
12:34:04:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 210000 out of 250000 steps  (84%)
12:35:56:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1950000 out of 5000000 steps (39%)
12:36:07:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 212500 out of 250000 steps  (85%)
12:38:09:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 215000 out of 250000 steps  (86%)
12:39:18:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 2000000 out of 5000000 steps (40%)
12:40:13:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 217500 out of 250000 steps  (87%)
12:42:15:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 220000 out of 250000 steps  (88%)
12:42:42:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 2050000 out of 5000000 steps (41%)
12:44:18:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 222500 out of 250000 steps  (89%)
12:46:04:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 2100000 out of 5000000 steps (42%)
12:46:22:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 225000 out of 250000 steps  (90%)
12:48:25:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 227500 out of 250000 steps  (91%)
12:49:29:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 2150000 out of 5000000 steps (43%)
12:50:29:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 230000 out of 250000 steps  (92%)
12:52:32:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 232500 out of 250000 steps  (93%)
12:52:51:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 2200000 out of 5000000 steps (44%)
12:54:35:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 235000 out of 250000 steps  (94%)
12:56:13:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 2250000 out of 5000000 steps (45%)
12:56:37:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 237500 out of 250000 steps  (95%)
12:58:40:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 240000 out of 250000 steps  (96%)
12:59:37:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 2300000 out of 5000000 steps (46%)
13:00:42:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 242500 out of 250000 steps  (97%)
13:02:45:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 245000 out of 250000 steps  (98%)
13:02:59:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 2350000 out of 5000000 steps (47%)
13:04:48:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 247500 out of 250000 steps  (99%)
13:04:50:WU02:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:8080
13:04:50:WU02:FS00:Assigned to work server 171.67.108.158
13:04:50:WU02:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: RUNNING cpu:3 from 171.67.108.158
13:04:50:WU02:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.158:8080
13:04:52:WU02:FS00ownloading 807.24KiB
13:04:53:WU02:FS00ownload complete
13:04:53:WU02:FS00:Received Unit: id:02 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:9037 run:914 clone:1 gen:276 core:0xa4 unit:0x00000140ab436c9e56982a6fabba50bf
13:06:24:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 2400000 out of 5000000 steps (48%)
13:06:51:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 250000 out of 250000 steps  (100%)
13:06:51:WU01:FS00:0xa4ynamicWrapper: Finished Work Unit: sleep=10000
13:07:01:WU01:FS00:0xa4:
13:07:01:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Finished Work Unit:
13:07:01:WU01:FS00:0xa4:- Reading up to 811608 from "01/wudata_01.trr": Read 811608
13:07:01:WU01:FS00:0xa4:trr file hash check passed.
13:07:01:WU01:FS00:0xa4:- Reading up to 746292 from "01/wudata_01.xtc": Read 746292
13:07:01:WU01:FS00:0xa4:xtc file hash check passed.
13:07:01:WU01:FS00:0xa4:edr file hash check passed.
13:07:01:WU01:FS00:0xa4:logfile size: 23233
13:07:01:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Leaving Run
13:07:05:WU01:FS00:0xa4:- Writing 1583621 bytes of core data to disk...
13:07:05:WU01:FS00:0xa4one: 1583109 -> 1537943 (compressed to 97.1 percent)
13:07:05:WU01:FS00:0xa4:  ... Done.
13:07:05:WU01:FS00:0xa4:- Shutting down core
13:07:05:WU01:FS00:0xa4:
13:07:05:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
13:07:05:WU01:FS00:FahCore returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
13:07:05:WU01:FS00:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:9035 run:828 clone:7 gen:136 core:0xa4 unit:0x000000a1ab436c9e56982db0a720ed4a
13:07:05:WU01:FS00:Uploading 1.47MiB to 171.67.108.158
13:07:05:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.158:8080
13:07:05:WU02:FS00:Starting
13:07:05:WU02:FS00:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/ProgramData/FAHClient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/Core_a4.fah/FahCore_a4.exe -dir 02 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 9328 -checkpoint 15 -np 3
13:07:06:WU02:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 7532
13:07:06:WU02:FS00:Core PID:7068
13:07:06:WU02:FS00:FahCore 0xa4 started
13:07:07:WU02:FS00:0xa4:
13:07:07:WU02:FS00:0xa4:*------------------------------*
13:07:07:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Folding@Home Gromacs GB Core
13:07:07:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Version 2.27 (Dec. 15, 2010)
13:07:07:WU02:FS00:0xa4:
13:07:07:WU02:FS00:0xa4reparing to commence simulation
13:07:07:WU02:FS00:0xa4:- Looking at optimizations...
13:07:07:WU02:FS00:0xa4:- Created dyn
13:07:07:WU02:FS00:0xa4:- Files status OK
13:07:07:WU02:FS00:0xa4:- Expanded 826098 -> 1403472 (decompressed 169.8 percent)
13:07:07:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=826098 data_size=1403472, decompressed_data_size=1403472 diff=0
13:07:07:WU02:FS00:0xa4:- Digital signature verified
13:07:07:WU02:FS00:0xa4:
13:07:07:WU02:FS00:0xa4roject: 9037 (Run 914, Clone 1, Gen 276)
13:07:07:WU02:FS00:0xa4:
13:07:07:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Assembly optimizations on if available.
13:07:07:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Entering M.D.
13:07:07:WU01:FS00:Upload complete
13:07:08:WU01:FS00:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
13:07:08:WU01:FS00:Final credit estimate, 1357.00 points
13:07:08:WU01:FS00:Cleaning up
13:07:13:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Mapping NT from 3 to 3 
13:07:13:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 0 out of 250000 steps  (0%)
13:09:14:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 2500 out of 250000 steps  (1%)
13:09:46:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 2450000 out of 5000000 steps (49%)
13:11:14:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 5000 out of 250000 steps  (2%)
13:13:08:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 2500000 out of 5000000 steps (50%)
13:13:14:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 7500 out of 250000 steps  (3%)
13:15:15:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 10000 out of 250000 steps  (4%)
13:16:32:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 2550000 out of 5000000 steps (51%)
13:17:15:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 12500 out of 250000 steps  (5%)
13:19:16:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 15000 out of 250000 steps  (6%)
13:19:54:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 2600000 out of 5000000 steps (52%)
13:21:17:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 17500 out of 250000 steps  (7%)
13:23:18:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 20000 out of 250000 steps  (8%)
13:23:19:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 2650000 out of 5000000 steps (53%)
13:25:18:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 22500 out of 250000 steps  (9%)
13:26:41:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 2700000 out of 5000000 steps (54%)
13:27:29:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 25000 out of 250000 steps  (10%)
13:29:30:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 27500 out of 250000 steps  (11%)
13:30:03:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 2750000 out of 5000000 steps (55%)
13:31:30:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 30000 out of 250000 steps  (12%)
13:33:27:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 2800000 out of 5000000 steps (56%)
13:33:30:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 32500 out of 250000 steps  (13%)
13:35:30:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 35000 out of 250000 steps  (14%)
13:36:49:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 2850000 out of 5000000 steps (57%)
13:37:30:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 37500 out of 250000 steps  (15%)
13:39:31:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 40000 out of 250000 steps  (16%)
13:40:13:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 2900000 out of 5000000 steps (58%)
13:41:31:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 42500 out of 250000 steps  (17%)
13:43:30:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 45000 out of 250000 steps  (18%)
13:43:35:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 2950000 out of 5000000 steps (59%)
13:45:29:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 47500 out of 250000 steps  (19%)
13:46:58:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 3000000 out of 5000000 steps (60%)
13:47:29:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 50000 out of 250000 steps  (20%)
13:49:29:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 52500 out of 250000 steps  (21%)
13:50:22:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 3050000 out of 5000000 steps (61%)
13:51:29:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 55000 out of 250000 steps  (22%)
13:53:28:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 57500 out of 250000 steps  (23%)
13:53:44:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 3100000 out of 5000000 steps (62%)
13:55:27:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 60000 out of 250000 steps  (24%)
13:57:08:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 3150000 out of 5000000 steps (63%)
13:57:27:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 62500 out of 250000 steps  (25%)
13:59:27:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 65000 out of 250000 steps  (26%)
14:00:30:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 3200000 out of 5000000 steps (64%)
14:01:27:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 67500 out of 250000 steps  (27%)
14:03:27:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 70000 out of 250000 steps  (28%)
14:03:52:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 3250000 out of 5000000 steps (65%)
14:05:38:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 72500 out of 250000 steps  (29%)
14:07:17:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 3300000 out of 5000000 steps (66%)
14:07:38:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 75000 out of 250000 steps  (30%)
14:09:38:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 77500 out of 250000 steps  (31%)
14:10:39:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 3350000 out of 5000000 steps (67%)
14:11:37:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 80000 out of 250000 steps  (32%)
14:13:37:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 82500 out of 250000 steps  (33%)
14:14:03:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 3400000 out of 5000000 steps (68%)
14:15:36:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 85000 out of 250000 steps  (34%)
14:17:25:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 3450000 out of 5000000 steps (69%)
14:17:35:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 87500 out of 250000 steps  (35%)
14:19:35:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 90000 out of 250000 steps  (36%)
14:20:47:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 3500000 out of 5000000 steps (70%)
14:21:35:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 92500 out of 250000 steps  (37%)
14:23:34:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 95000 out of 250000 steps  (38%)
14:24:12:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 3550000 out of 5000000 steps (71%)
14:25:34:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 97500 out of 250000 steps  (39%)
14:27:33:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 100000 out of 250000 steps  (40%)
14:27:34:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 3600000 out of 5000000 steps (72%)
14:29:33:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 102500 out of 250000 steps  (41%)
14:30:58:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 3650000 out of 5000000 steps (73%)
14:31:33:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 105000 out of 250000 steps  (42%)
14:33:32:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 107500 out of 250000 steps  (43%)
14:34:21:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 3700000 out of 5000000 steps (74%)
14:35:32:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 110000 out of 250000 steps  (44%)
14:37:32:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 112500 out of 250000 steps  (45%)
14:37:43:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 3750000 out of 5000000 steps (75%)
14:39:31:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 115000 out of 250000 steps  (46%)
14:41:07:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 3800000 out of 5000000 steps (76%)
14:41:32:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 117500 out of 250000 steps  (47%)
14:43:33:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 120000 out of 250000 steps  (48%)
14:44:29:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 3850000 out of 5000000 steps (77%)
14:45:33:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 122500 out of 250000 steps  (49%)
14:47:34:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 125000 out of 250000 steps  (50%)
14:47:54:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 3900000 out of 5000000 steps (78%)
14:49:34:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 127500 out of 250000 steps  (51%)
14:51:16:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 3950000 out of 5000000 steps (79%)
14:51:34:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 130000 out of 250000 steps  (52%)
14:53:33:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 132500 out of 250000 steps  (53%)
14:54:37:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 4000000 out of 5000000 steps (80%)
14:55:33:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 135000 out of 250000 steps  (54%)
14:57:34:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 137500 out of 250000 steps  (55%)
14:58:02:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 4050000 out of 5000000 steps (81%)
14:59:34:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 140000 out of 250000 steps  (56%)
15:01:24:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 4100000 out of 5000000 steps (82%)
15:01:34:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 142500 out of 250000 steps  (57%)
15:03:35:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 145000 out of 250000 steps  (58%)
15:04:49:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 4150000 out of 5000000 steps (83%)
15:05:35:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 147500 out of 250000 steps  (59%)
15:07:36:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 150000 out of 250000 steps  (60%)
15:08:11:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 4200000 out of 5000000 steps (84%)
15:09:35:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 152500 out of 250000 steps  (61%)
15:11:33:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 4250000 out of 5000000 steps (85%)
15:11:36:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 155000 out of 250000 steps  (62%)
15:13:36:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 157500 out of 250000 steps  (63%)
15:14:57:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 4300000 out of 5000000 steps (86%)
15:15:37:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 160000 out of 250000 steps  (64%)
15:17:38:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 162500 out of 250000 steps  (65%)
15:18:19:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 4350000 out of 5000000 steps (87%)
15:19:38:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 165000 out of 250000 steps  (66%)
15:21:38:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 167500 out of 250000 steps  (67%)
15:21:43:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 4400000 out of 5000000 steps (88%)
15:23:39:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 170000 out of 250000 steps  (68%)
15:25:05:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 4450000 out of 5000000 steps (89%)
15:25:40:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 172500 out of 250000 steps  (69%)
15:27:40:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 175000 out of 250000 steps  (70%)
15:28:28:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 4500000 out of 5000000 steps (90%)
15:29:40:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 177500 out of 250000 steps  (71%)
15:31:41:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 180000 out of 250000 steps  (72%)
15:31:52:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 4550000 out of 5000000 steps (91%)
15:33:41:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 182500 out of 250000 steps  (73%)
15:35:14:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 4600000 out of 5000000 steps (92%)
15:35:41:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 185000 out of 250000 steps  (74%)
15:37:41:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 187500 out of 250000 steps  (75%)
15:38:38:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 4650000 out of 5000000 steps (93%)
15:39:41:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 190000 out of 250000 steps  (76%)
15:41:40:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 192500 out of 250000 steps  (77%)
15:42:00:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 4700000 out of 5000000 steps (94%)
15:43:40:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 195000 out of 250000 steps  (78%)
15:45:22:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 4750000 out of 5000000 steps (95%)
15:45:41:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 197500 out of 250000 steps  (79%)
15:47:41:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 200000 out of 250000 steps  (80%)
15:48:47:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 4800000 out of 5000000 steps (96%)
15:49:41:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 202500 out of 250000 steps  (81%)
15:51:40:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 205000 out of 250000 steps  (82%)
15:52:08:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 4850000 out of 5000000 steps (97%)
15:53:40:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 207500 out of 250000 steps  (83%)
15:55:33:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 4900000 out of 5000000 steps (98%)
15:55:40:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 210000 out of 250000 steps  (84%)
15:57:41:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 212500 out of 250000 steps  (85%)
******************************* Date: 2016-10-03 *******************************
15:58:55:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 4950000 out of 5000000 steps (99%)
15:58:57:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:80
15:58:58:WU01:FS01:Assigned to work server 171.67.108.155
15:58:58:WU01:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: RUNNING gpu:0:GM200 [GeForce GTX 980 Ti] from 171.67.108.155
15:58:58:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.155:8080
15:59:00:WU01:FS01ownloading 748.71KiB
15:59:01:WU01:FS01ownload complete
15:59:01:WU01:FS01:Received Unit: id:01 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:9657 run:1 clone:59 gen:20 core:0x18 unit:0x0000001aab436c9b56de69ba703bc3af
15:59:41:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 215000 out of 250000 steps  (86%)
16:01:41:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 217500 out of 250000 steps  (87%)
16:02:17:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 5000000 out of 5000000 steps (100%)
16:02:20:WU00:FS01:0x21:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
16:02:20:WU00:FS01:0x21:Saving result file checkpointState.xml
16:02:22:WU00:FS01:0x21:Saving result file checkpt.crc
16:02:22:WU00:FS01:0x21:Saving result file log.txt
16:02:22:WU00:FS01:0x21:Saving result file positions.xtc
16:02:24:WU00:FS01:0x21:Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
16:02:24:WU00:FS01:FahCore returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
16:02:24:WU00:FS01:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:11428 run:4 clone:32 gen:11 core:0x21 unit:0x0000000b8ca304f15758434a9b50906d
16:02:24:WU00:FS01:Uploading 15.55MiB to 140.163.4.241
16:02:24:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 140.163.4.241:8080
16:02:24:WU01:FS01:Starting
16:02:24:WU01:FS01:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/ProgramData/FAHClient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_18.fah/FahCore_18.exe -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 9328 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia
16:02:25:WU01:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 10224
16:02:25:WU01:FS01:Core PID:6772
16:02:25:WU01:FS01:FahCore 0x18 started
16:02:26:WU01:FS01:0x18:*********************** Log Started 2016-10-03T16:02:25Z ***********************
16:02:26:WU01:FS01:0x18roject: 9657 (Run 1, Clone 59, Gen 20)
16:02:26:WU01:FS01:0x18:Unit: 0x0000001aab436c9b56de69ba703bc3af
16:02:26:WU01:FS01:0x18:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
16:02:26:WU01:FS01:0x18:Machine: 1
16:02:26:WU01:FS01:0x18:Reading tar file core.xml
16:02:26:WU01:FS01:0x18:Reading tar file integrator.xml
16:02:26:WU01:FS01:0x18:Reading tar file state.xml
16:02:26:WU01:FS01:0x18:Reading tar file system.xml
16:02:26:WU01:FS01:0x18igital signatures verified
16:02:26:WU01:FS01:0x18:Folding@home GPU core18
16:02:26:WU01:FS01:0x18:Version 0.0.4
16:02:30:WU00:FS01:Upload 25.73%
16:02:31:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 0 out of 2000000 steps (0%)
16:02:31:WU01:FS01:0x18:Temperature control disabled. Requirements: single Nvidia GPU, tmax must be < 110 and twait >= 900
16:02:36:WU00:FS01:Upload 38.99%
16:02:42:WU00:FS01:Upload 55.88%
16:02:48:WU00:FS01:Upload 71.16%
16:02:52:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 20000 out of 2000000 steps (1%)
16:02:54:WU00:FS01:Upload 86.83%
16:03:11:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 40000 out of 2000000 steps (2%)
16:03:13:WU00:FS01:Upload complete
16:03:13:WU00:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
16:03:13:WU00:FS01:Final credit estimate, 155162.00 points
16:03:13:WU00:FS01:Cleaning up
16:03:30:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 60000 out of 2000000 steps (3%)
16:03:43:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 220000 out of 250000 steps  (88%)
16:03:49:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 80000 out of 2000000 steps (4%)
16:04:08:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 100000 out of 2000000 steps (5%)
16:04:32:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 120000 out of 2000000 steps (6%)
16:04:51:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 140000 out of 2000000 steps (7%)
16:05:10:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 160000 out of 2000000 steps (8%)
16:05:29:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 180000 out of 2000000 steps (9%)
16:05:48:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 200000 out of 2000000 steps (10%)
16:05:53:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 222500 out of 250000 steps  (89%)
16:06:09:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 220000 out of 2000000 steps (11%)
16:06:28:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 240000 out of 2000000 steps (12%)
16:06:47:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 260000 out of 2000000 steps (13%)
16:07:06:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 280000 out of 2000000 steps (14%)
16:07:24:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 300000 out of 2000000 steps (15%)
16:07:46:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 320000 out of 2000000 steps (16%)
16:07:53:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 225000 out of 250000 steps  (90%)
16:08:05:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 340000 out of 2000000 steps (17%)
16:08:23:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 360000 out of 2000000 steps (18%)
16:08:42:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 380000 out of 2000000 steps (19%)
16:09:01:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 400000 out of 2000000 steps (20%)
16:09:23:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 420000 out of 2000000 steps (21%)
16:09:42:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 440000 out of 2000000 steps (22%)
16:09:54:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 227500 out of 250000 steps  (91%)
16:10:01:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 460000 out of 2000000 steps (23%)
16:10:19:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 480000 out of 2000000 steps (24%)
16:10:38:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 500000 out of 2000000 steps (25%)
16:11:00:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 520000 out of 2000000 steps (26%)
16:11:18:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 540000 out of 2000000 steps (27%)
16:11:37:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 560000 out of 2000000 steps (28%)
16:11:54:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 230000 out of 250000 steps  (92%)
16:11:56:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 580000 out of 2000000 steps (29%)
16:12:15:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 600000 out of 2000000 steps (30%)
16:12:36:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 620000 out of 2000000 steps (31%)
16:12:55:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 640000 out of 2000000 steps (32%)
16:13:14:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 660000 out of 2000000 steps (33%)
16:13:33:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 680000 out of 2000000 steps (34%)
16:13:52:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 700000 out of 2000000 steps (35%)
16:13:56:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 232500 out of 250000 steps  (93%)
16:14:13:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 720000 out of 2000000 steps (36%)
16:14:32:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 740000 out of 2000000 steps (37%)
16:14:51:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 760000 out of 2000000 steps (38%)
16:15:10:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 780000 out of 2000000 steps (39%)
16:15:29:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 800000 out of 2000000 steps (40%)
16:15:50:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 820000 out of 2000000 steps (41%)
16:15:57:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 235000 out of 250000 steps  (94%)
16:16:09:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 840000 out of 2000000 steps (42%)
16:16:28:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 860000 out of 2000000 steps (43%)
16:16:46:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 880000 out of 2000000 steps (44%)
16:17:05:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 900000 out of 2000000 steps (45%)
16:17:27:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 920000 out of 2000000 steps (46%)
16:17:46:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 940000 out of 2000000 steps (47%)
16:17:58:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 237500 out of 250000 steps  (95%)
16:18:05:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 960000 out of 2000000 steps (48%)
16:18:24:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 980000 out of 2000000 steps (49%)
16:18:42:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 1000000 out of 2000000 steps (50%)
16:19:04:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 1020000 out of 2000000 steps (51%)
16:19:23:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 1040000 out of 2000000 steps (52%)
16:19:41:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 1060000 out of 2000000 steps (53%)
16:20:00:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 240000 out of 250000 steps  (96%)
16:20:00:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 1080000 out of 2000000 steps (54%)
16:20:19:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 1100000 out of 2000000 steps (55%)
16:20:40:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 1120000 out of 2000000 steps (56%)
16:20:59:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 1140000 out of 2000000 steps (57%)
16:21:18:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 1160000 out of 2000000 steps (58%)
16:21:37:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 1180000 out of 2000000 steps (59%)
16:21:56:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 1200000 out of 2000000 steps (60%)
16:22:01:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 242500 out of 250000 steps  (97%)
16:22:17:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 1220000 out of 2000000 steps (61%)
16:22:36:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 1240000 out of 2000000 steps (62%)
16:22:55:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 1260000 out of 2000000 steps (63%)
16:23:14:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 1280000 out of 2000000 steps (64%)
16:23:33:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 1300000 out of 2000000 steps (65%)
16:23:54:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 1320000 out of 2000000 steps (66%)
16:24:01:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 245000 out of 250000 steps  (98%)
16:24:13:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 1340000 out of 2000000 steps (67%)
16:24:32:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 1360000 out of 2000000 steps (68%)
16:24:51:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 1380000 out of 2000000 steps (69%)
16:25:09:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 1400000 out of 2000000 steps (70%)
16:25:31:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 1420000 out of 2000000 steps (71%)
16:25:50:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 1440000 out of 2000000 steps (72%)
16:26:01:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 247500 out of 250000 steps  (99%)
16:26:02:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:8080
16:26:03:WU00:FS00:Assigned to work server 171.67.108.158
16:26:03:WU00:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: RUNNING cpu:3 from 171.67.108.158
16:26:03:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.158:8080
16:26:04:WU00:FS00ownloading 806.72KiB
16:26:05:WU00:FS00ownload complete
16:26:05:WU00:FS00:Received Unit: id:00 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:9035 run:845 clone:0 gen:236 core:0xa4 unit:0x00000119ab436c9e56982da95802f7cc
16:26:09:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 1460000 out of 2000000 steps (73%)
16:26:27:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 1480000 out of 2000000 steps (74%)
16:26:46:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 1500000 out of 2000000 steps (75%)
16:27:08:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 1520000 out of 2000000 steps (76%)
16:27:27:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 1540000 out of 2000000 steps (77%)
16:27:46:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 1560000 out of 2000000 steps (78%)
16:28:02:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 250000 out of 250000 steps  (100%)
16:28:03:WU02:FS00:0xa4ynamicWrapper: Finished Work Unit: sleep=10000
16:28:05:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 1580000 out of 2000000 steps (79%)
16:28:13:WU02:FS00:0xa4:
16:28:13:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Finished Work Unit:
16:28:13:WU02:FS00:0xa4:- Reading up to 811560 from "02/wudata_01.trr": Read 811560
16:28:13:WU02:FS00:0xa4:trr file hash check passed.
16:28:13:WU02:FS00:0xa4:- Reading up to 746304 from "02/wudata_01.xtc": Read 746304
16:28:13:WU02:FS00:0xa4:xtc file hash check passed.
16:28:13:WU02:FS00:0xa4:edr file hash check passed.
16:28:13:WU02:FS00:0xa4:logfile size: 23228
16:28:13:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Leaving Run
16:28:16:WU02:FS00:0xa4:- Writing 1583580 bytes of core data to disk...
16:28:16:WU02:FS00:0xa4one: 1583068 -> 1538062 (compressed to 97.1 percent)
16:28:16:WU02:FS00:0xa4:  ... Done.
16:28:16:WU02:FS00:0xa4:- Shutting down core
16:28:16:WU02:FS00:0xa4:
16:28:16:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
16:28:16:WU02:FS00:FahCore returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
16:28:16:WU02:FS00:Sending unit results: id:02 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:9037 run:914 clone:1 gen:276 core:0xa4 unit:0x00000140ab436c9e56982a6fabba50bf
16:28:16:WU02:FS00:Uploading 1.47MiB to 171.67.108.158
16:28:16:WU02:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.158:8080
16:28:17:WU00:FS00:Starting
16:28:17:WU00:FS00:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/ProgramData/FAHClient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/Core_a4.fah/FahCore_a4.exe -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 9328 -checkpoint 15 -np 3
16:28:17:WU00:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 8312
16:28:18:WU00:FS00:Core PID:1200
16:28:18:WU00:FS00:FahCore 0xa4 started
16:28:18:WU00:FS00:0xa4:
16:28:18:WU00:FS00:0xa4:*------------------------------*
16:28:18:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Folding@Home Gromacs GB Core
16:28:18:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Version 2.27 (Dec. 15, 2010)
16:28:18:WU00:FS00:0xa4:
16:28:18:WU00:FS00:0xa4reparing to commence simulation
16:28:18:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Looking at optimizations...
16:28:18:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Created dyn
16:28:18:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Files status OK
16:28:18:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Expanded 825566 -> 1402156 (decompressed 169.8 percent)
16:28:18:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=825566 data_size=1402156, decompressed_data_size=1402156 diff=0
16:28:18:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Digital signature verified
16:28:18:WU00:FS00:0xa4:
16:28:18:WU00:FS00:0xa4roject: 9035 (Run 845, Clone 0, Gen 236)
16:28:18:WU00:FS00:0xa4:
16:28:18:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Assembly optimizations on if available.
16:28:18:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Entering M.D.
16:28:18:WU02:FS00:Upload complete
16:28:19:WU02:FS00:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
16:28:19:WU02:FS00:Final credit estimate, 1375.00 points
16:28:19:WU02:FS00:Cleaning up
16:28:23:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 1600000 out of 2000000 steps (80%)
16:28:24:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Mapping NT from 3 to 3 
16:28:24:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 0 out of 250000 steps  (0%)
16:28:45:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 1620000 out of 2000000 steps (81%)
16:29:04:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 1640000 out of 2000000 steps (82%)
16:29:22:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 1660000 out of 2000000 steps (83%)
16:29:42:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 1680000 out of 2000000 steps (84%)
16:29:52:47:127.0.0.1:New Web connection
16:30:01:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 1700000 out of 2000000 steps (85%)
16:30:23:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 1720000 out of 2000000 steps (86%)
16:30:33:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 2500 out of 250000 steps  (1%)
16:30:42:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 1740000 out of 2000000 steps (87%)
16:31:01:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 1760000 out of 2000000 steps (88%)
16:31:20:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 1780000 out of 2000000 steps (89%)
16:31:39:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 1800000 out of 2000000 steps (90%)
16:32:01:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 1820000 out of 2000000 steps (91%)
16:32:19:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 1840000 out of 2000000 steps (92%)
16:32:38:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 1860000 out of 2000000 steps (93%)
16:32:41:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 5000 out of 250000 steps  (2%)
16:32:57:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 1880000 out of 2000000 steps (94%)
16:33:16:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 1900000 out of 2000000 steps (95%)
16:33:38:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 1920000 out of 2000000 steps (96%)
16:33:56:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 1940000 out of 2000000 steps (97%)
16:34:18:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 1960000 out of 2000000 steps (98%)
16:34:40:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 1980000 out of 2000000 steps (99%)
16:34:59:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 2000000 out of 2000000 steps (100%)
16:35:01:WU02:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:80
16:35:01:WU01:FS01:0x18:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
16:35:01:WU01:FS01:0x18:Saving result file checkpointState.xml
16:35:02:WU01:FS01:0x18:Saving result file checkpt.crc
16:35:02:WU01:FS01:0x18:Saving result file log.txt
16:35:02:WU01:FS01:0x18:Saving result file positions.xtc
16:35:02:WU01:FS01:0x18:Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
16:35:02:WU01:FS01:FahCore returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
16:35:02:WU01:FS01:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:9657 run:1 clone:59 gen:20 core:0x18 unit:0x0000001aab436c9b56de69ba703bc3af
16:35:02:WU02:FS01:Assigned to work server 140.163.4.244
16:35:02:WU01:FS01:Uploading 1.43MiB to 171.67.108.155
16:35:02:WU02:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: READY gpu:0:GM200 [GeForce GTX 980 Ti] from 140.163.4.244
16:35:02:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.155:8080
16:35:02:WU02:FS01:Connecting to 140.163.4.244:8080
16:35:03:WU02:FS01ownloading 2.54MiB
16:35:04:WU01:FS01:Upload complete
16:35:04:WU02:FS01ownload complete
16:35:04:WU01:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
16:35:04:WU01:FS01:Final credit estimate, 7497.00 points
16:35:04:WU01:FS01:Cleaning up
16:35:05:WU02:FS01:Received Unit: id:02 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:10490 run:7 clone:0 gen:564 core:0x18 unit:0x000002788ca304f45537e8df74009869
16:35:05:WU02:FS01:Starting
16:35:05:WU02:FS01:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/ProgramData/FAHClient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_18.fah/FahCore_18.exe -dir 02 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 9328 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia
16:35:05:WU02:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 6432
16:35:05:WU02:FS01:Core PID:7428
16:35:05:WU02:FS01:FahCore 0x18 started
16:35:06:WU02:FS01:0x18:*********************** Log Started 2016-10-03T16:35:06Z ***********************
16:35:06:WU02:FS01:0x18roject: 10490 (Run 7, Clone 0, Gen 564)
16:35:06:WU02:FS01:0x18:Unit: 0x000002788ca304f45537e8df74009869
16:35:06:WU02:FS01:0x18:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
16:35:06:WU02:FS01:0x18:Machine: 1
16:35:06:WU02:FS01:0x18:Reading tar file core.xml
16:35:06:WU02:FS01:0x18:Reading tar file system.xml
16:35:06:WU02:FS01:0x18:Reading tar file integrator.xml
16:35:06:WU02:FS01:0x18:Reading tar file state.xml
16:35:06:WU02:FS01:0x18igital signatures verified
16:35:06:WU02:FS01:0x18:Folding@home GPU core18
16:35:06:WU02:FS01:0x18:Version 0.0.4
16:35:28:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 0 out of 5000000 steps (0%)
16:35:28:WU02:FS01:0x18:Temperature control disabled. Requirements: single Nvidia GPU, tmax must be < 110 and twait >= 900
16:35:36:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 7500 out of 250000 steps  (3%)
16:37:22:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 50000 out of 5000000 steps (1%)
16:38:46:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 10000 out of 250000 steps  (4%)
16:39:09:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 100000 out of 5000000 steps (2%)
16:41:04:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 150000 out of 5000000 steps (3%)
16:41:52:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 12500 out of 250000 steps  (5%)
16:42:51:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 200000 out of 5000000 steps (4%)
16:44:37:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 250000 out of 5000000 steps (5%)
16:45:08:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 15000 out of 250000 steps  (6%)
16:46:32:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 300000 out of 5000000 steps (6%)
16:48:16:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 17500 out of 250000 steps  (7%)
16:48:19:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 350000 out of 5000000 steps (7%)
16:50:14:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 400000 out of 5000000 steps (8%)
16:51:26:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 20000 out of 250000 steps  (8%)
16:52:00:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 450000 out of 5000000 steps (9%)
16:53:47:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 500000 out of 5000000 steps (10%)
16:54:39:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 22500 out of 250000 steps  (9%)
16:55:42:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 550000 out of 5000000 steps (11%)
16:57:28:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 600000 out of 5000000 steps (12%)
16:58:00:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 25000 out of 250000 steps  (10%)
16:59:23:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 650000 out of 5000000 steps (13%)
17:01:10:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 700000 out of 5000000 steps (14%)
17:01:18:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 27500 out of 250000 steps  (11%)
17:02:57:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 750000 out of 5000000 steps (15%)
17:03:37:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 30000 out of 250000 steps  (12%)
17:04:52:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 800000 out of 5000000 steps (16%)
17:05:45:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 32500 out of 250000 steps  (13%)
17:06:40:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 850000 out of 5000000 steps (17%)
17:07:54:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 35000 out of 250000 steps  (14%)
17:08:35:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 900000 out of 5000000 steps (18%)
17:10:01:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 37500 out of 250000 steps  (15%)
17:10:23:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 950000 out of 5000000 steps (19%)
17:12:11:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 1000000 out of 5000000 steps (20%)
17:12:24:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 40000 out of 250000 steps  (16%)
17:14:08:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 1050000 out of 5000000 steps (21%)
17:14:49:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 42500 out of 250000 steps  (17%)
17:15:56:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 1100000 out of 5000000 steps (22%)
17:17:23:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 45000 out of 250000 steps  (18%)
17:17:55:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 1150000 out of 5000000 steps (23%)
17:19:35:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 47500 out of 250000 steps  (19%)
17:19:42:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 1200000 out of 5000000 steps (24%)
17:21:28:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 1250000 out of 5000000 steps (25%)
17:22:07:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 50000 out of 250000 steps  (20%)
17:23:23:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 1300000 out of 5000000 steps (26%)
17:25:10:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 1350000 out of 5000000 steps (27%)
17:25:20:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 52500 out of 250000 steps  (21%)
17:27:05:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 1400000 out of 5000000 steps (28%)
17:28:04:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 55000 out of 250000 steps  (22%)
17:28:51:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 1450000 out of 5000000 steps (29%)
17:30:07:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 57500 out of 250000 steps  (23%)
17:30:38:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 1500000 out of 5000000 steps (30%)
17:32:12:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 60000 out of 250000 steps  (24%)
17:32:33:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 1550000 out of 5000000 steps (31%)
17:34:16:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 62500 out of 250000 steps  (25%)
17:34:19:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 1600000 out of 5000000 steps (32%)
17:36:14:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 1650000 out of 5000000 steps (33%)
17:36:19:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 65000 out of 250000 steps  (26%)
17:38:00:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 1700000 out of 5000000 steps (34%)
17:38:22:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 67500 out of 250000 steps  (27%)
17:39:47:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 1750000 out of 5000000 steps (35%)
17:40:29:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 70000 out of 250000 steps  (28%)
17:41:42:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 1800000 out of 5000000 steps (36%)
17:42:36:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 72500 out of 250000 steps  (29%)
17:43:30:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 1850000 out of 5000000 steps (37%)
17:45:26:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 1900000 out of 5000000 steps (38%)
17:45:45:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 75000 out of 250000 steps  (30%)
17:47:13:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 1950000 out of 5000000 steps (39%)
17:48:00:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 77500 out of 250000 steps  (31%)
17:48:50:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 2000000 out of 5000000 steps (40%)
17:50:12:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 80000 out of 250000 steps  (32%)
17:50:34:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 2050000 out of 5000000 steps (41%)
17:52:10:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 2100000 out of 5000000 steps (42%)
17:52:26:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 82500 out of 250000 steps  (33%)
17:53:54:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 2150000 out of 5000000 steps (43%)
17:54:47:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 85000 out of 250000 steps  (34%)
17:55:31:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 2200000 out of 5000000 steps (44%)
17:57:08:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 2250000 out of 5000000 steps (45%)
17:57:20:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 87500 out of 250000 steps  (35%)
17:58:53:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 2300000 out of 5000000 steps (46%)
17:59:36:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 90000 out of 250000 steps  (36%)
18:00:30:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 2350000 out of 5000000 steps (47%)
18:01:51:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 92500 out of 250000 steps  (37%)
18:02:15:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 2400000 out of 5000000 steps (48%)
18:03:50:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 2450000 out of 5000000 steps (49%)
18:04:09:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 95000 out of 250000 steps  (38%)
18:05:26:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 2500000 out of 5000000 steps (50%)
18:06:17:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 97500 out of 250000 steps  (39%)
18:07:10:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 2550000 out of 5000000 steps (51%)
18:08:36:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 100000 out of 250000 steps  (40%)
18:08:47:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 2600000 out of 5000000 steps (52%)
18:10:31:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 2650000 out of 5000000 steps (53%)
18:10:48:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 102500 out of 250000 steps  (41%)
18:12:07:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 2700000 out of 5000000 steps (54%)
18:12:57:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 105000 out of 250000 steps  (42%)
18:13:44:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 2750000 out of 5000000 steps (55%)
18:15:29:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 2800000 out of 5000000 steps (56%)
18:15:32:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 107500 out of 250000 steps  (43%)
18:17:06:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 2850000 out of 5000000 steps (57%)
18:17:49:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 110000 out of 250000 steps  (44%)
18:18:50:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 2900000 out of 5000000 steps (58%)
18:19:53:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 112500 out of 250000 steps  (45%)
18:20:25:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 2950000 out of 5000000 steps (59%)
18:21:58:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 115000 out of 250000 steps  (46%)
18:22:00:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 3000000 out of 5000000 steps (60%)
18:23:44:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 3050000 out of 5000000 steps (61%)
18:24:01:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 117500 out of 250000 steps  (47%)
18:25:19:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 3100000 out of 5000000 steps (62%)
18:26:06:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 120000 out of 250000 steps  (48%)
18:27:03:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 3150000 out of 5000000 steps (63%)
18:28:10:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 122500 out of 250000 steps  (49%)
18:28:38:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 3200000 out of 5000000 steps (64%)
18:30:13:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 3250000 out of 5000000 steps (65%)
18:30:14:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 125000 out of 250000 steps  (50%)
18:31:56:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 3300000 out of 5000000 steps (66%)
18:32:20:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 127500 out of 250000 steps  (51%)
18:33:32:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 3350000 out of 5000000 steps (67%)
18:34:23:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 130000 out of 250000 steps  (52%)
18:35:15:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 3400000 out of 5000000 steps (68%)
18:36:27:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 132500 out of 250000 steps  (53%)
18:36:51:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 3450000 out of 5000000 steps (69%)
18:38:26:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 3500000 out of 5000000 steps (70%)
18:38:30:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 135000 out of 250000 steps  (54%)
18:40:09:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 3550000 out of 5000000 steps (71%)
18:40:33:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 137500 out of 250000 steps  (55%)
18:41:45:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 3600000 out of 5000000 steps (72%)
18:42:37:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 140000 out of 250000 steps  (56%)
18:43:29:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 3650000 out of 5000000 steps (73%)
18:44:45:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 142500 out of 250000 steps  (57%)
18:45:05:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 3700000 out of 5000000 steps (74%)
18:46:41:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 3750000 out of 5000000 steps (75%)
18:46:59:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 145000 out of 250000 steps  (58%)
18:48:26:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 3800000 out of 5000000 steps (76%)
18:49:23:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 147500 out of 250000 steps  (59%)
18:50:03:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 3850000 out of 5000000 steps (77%)
18:51:32:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 150000 out of 250000 steps  (60%)
18:51:48:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 3900000 out of 5000000 steps (78%)
18:53:24:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 3950000 out of 5000000 steps (79%)
18:53:41:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 152500 out of 250000 steps  (61%)
18:55:00:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 4000000 out of 5000000 steps (80%)
18:55:50:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 155000 out of 250000 steps  (62%)
18:56:44:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 4050000 out of 5000000 steps (81%)
18:57:58:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 157500 out of 250000 steps  (63%)
18:58:20:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 4100000 out of 5000000 steps (82%)
19:00:05:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 4150000 out of 5000000 steps (83%)
19:00:06:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 160000 out of 250000 steps  (64%)
19:01:41:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 4200000 out of 5000000 steps (84%)
19:02:14:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 162500 out of 250000 steps  (65%)
19:03:17:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 4250000 out of 5000000 steps (85%)
19:04:22:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 165000 out of 250000 steps  (66%)
19:05:01:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 4300000 out of 5000000 steps (86%)
19:06:30:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 167500 out of 250000 steps  (67%)
19:06:37:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 4350000 out of 5000000 steps (87%)
19:08:22:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 4400000 out of 5000000 steps (88%)
19:08:37:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 170000 out of 250000 steps  (68%)
19:09:58:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 4450000 out of 5000000 steps (89%)
19:10:45:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 172500 out of 250000 steps  (69%)
19:11:35:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 4500000 out of 5000000 steps (90%)
19:13:02:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 175000 out of 250000 steps  (70%)
19:13:19:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 4550000 out of 5000000 steps (91%)
19:14:56:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 4600000 out of 5000000 steps (92%)
19:15:18:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 177500 out of 250000 steps  (71%)
19:16:41:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 4650000 out of 5000000 steps (93%)
19:17:31:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 180000 out of 250000 steps  (72%)
19:18:17:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 4700000 out of 5000000 steps (94%)
19:19:44:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 182500 out of 250000 steps  (73%)
19:19:54:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 4750000 out of 5000000 steps (95%)
19:21:39:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 4800000 out of 5000000 steps (96%)
19:21:56:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 185000 out of 250000 steps  (74%)
19:23:15:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 4850000 out of 5000000 steps (97%)
19:24:10:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 187500 out of 250000 steps  (75%)
19:25:00:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 4900000 out of 5000000 steps (98%)
19:26:21:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 190000 out of 250000 steps  (76%)
19:26:37:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 4950000 out of 5000000 steps (99%)
19:28:13:WU02:FS01:0x18:Completed 5000000 out of 5000000 steps (100%)
19:28:15:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:80
19:28:16:WU01:FS01:Assigned to work server 140.163.4.243
19:28:16:WU01:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: RUNNING gpu:0:GM200 [GeForce GTX 980 Ti] from 140.163.4.243
19:28:16:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 140.163.4.243:8080
19:28:16:WU01:FS01ownloading 2.67MiB
19:28:18:WU01:FS01ownload complete
19:28:18:WU01:FS01:Received Unit: id:01 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:11707 run:56 clone:19 gen:21 core:0x21 unit:0x000000168ca304f357e9eb1a03d98be7
19:28:22:WU02:FS01:0x18:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
19:28:22:WU02:FS01:0x18:Saving result file checkpointState.xml
19:28:23:WU02:FS01:0x18:Saving result file checkpt.crc
19:28:23:WU02:FS01:0x18:Saving result file log.txt
19:28:23:WU02:FS01:0x18:Saving result file positions.xtc
19:28:24:WU02:FS01:0x18:Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
19:28:24:WU02:FS01:FahCore returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
19:28:24:WU02:FS01:Sending unit results: id:02 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:10490 run:7 clone:0 gen:564 core:0x18 unit:0x000002788ca304f45537e8df74009869
19:28:24:WU02:FS01:Uploading 6.65MiB to 140.163.4.244
19:28:24:WU02:FS01:Connecting to 140.163.4.244:8080
19:28:24:WU01:FS01:Starting
19:28:24:WU01:FS01:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/ProgramData/FAHClient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_21.fah/FahCore_21.exe -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 9328 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia
19:28:24:WU01:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 9520
19:28:25:WU01:FS01:Core PID:9092
19:28:25:WU01:FS01:FahCore 0x21 started
19:28:25:WU01:FS01:0x21:*********************** Log Started 2016-10-03T19:28:25Z ***********************
19:28:25:WU01:FS01:0x21roject: 11707 (Run 56, Clone 19, Gen 21)
19:28:25:WU01:FS01:0x21:Unit: 0x000000168ca304f357e9eb1a03d98be7
19:28:25:WU01:FS01:0x21:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
19:28:25:WU01:FS01:0x21:Machine: 1
19:28:25:WU01:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file core.xml
19:28:25:WU01:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file system.xml
19:28:25:WU01:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file integrator.xml
19:28:25:WU01:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file state.xml
19:28:26:WU01:FS01:0x21igital signatures verified
19:28:26:WU01:FS01:0x21:Folding@home GPU Core21 Folding@home Core
19:28:26:WU01:FS01:0x21:Version 0.0.17
19:28:30:WU02:FS01:Upload 20.69%
19:28:30:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 0 out of 7500000 steps (0%)
19:28:30:WU01:FS01:0x21:Temperature control disabled. Requirements: single Nvidia GPU, tmax must be < 110 and twait >= 900
19:28:34:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 192500 out of 250000 steps  (77%)
19:28:42:WU02:FS01:Upload complete
19:28:42:WU02:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
19:28:42:WU02:FS01:Final credit estimate, 73595.00 points
19:28:42:WU02:FS01:Cleaning up
19:30:47:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 195000 out of 250000 steps  (78%)
19:30:54:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 75000 out of 7500000 steps (1%)
19:33:03:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 197500 out of 250000 steps  (79%)
19:33:19:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 150000 out of 7500000 steps (2%)
19:35:17:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 200000 out of 250000 steps  (80%)
19:35:43:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 225000 out of 7500000 steps (3%)
19:37:26:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 202500 out of 250000 steps  (81%)
19:38:08:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 300000 out of 7500000 steps (4%)
19:39:34:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 205000 out of 250000 steps  (82%)
19:40:31:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 375000 out of 7500000 steps (5%)
19:41:42:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 207500 out of 250000 steps  (83%)
19:42:55:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 450000 out of 7500000 steps (6%)
19:43:51:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 210000 out of 250000 steps  (84%)
19:45:20:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 525000 out of 7500000 steps (7%)
19:46:00:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 212500 out of 250000 steps  (85%)
19:47:44:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 600000 out of 7500000 steps (8%)
19:48:08:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 215000 out of 250000 steps  (86%)
19:50:08:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 675000 out of 7500000 steps (9%)
19:50:18:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 217500 out of 250000 steps  (87%)
19:52:28:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 220000 out of 250000 steps  (88%)
19:52:32:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 750000 out of 7500000 steps (10%)
19:54:38:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 222500 out of 250000 steps  (89%)
19:54:57:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 825000 out of 7500000 steps (11%)
19:56:44:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 225000 out of 250000 steps  (90%)
19:57:20:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 900000 out of 7500000 steps (12%)
19:58:49:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 227500 out of 250000 steps  (91%)
19:59:43:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 975000 out of 7500000 steps (13%)
20:00:56:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 230000 out of 250000 steps  (92%)
20:02:07:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1050000 out of 7500000 steps (14%)
20:03:00:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 232500 out of 250000 steps  (93%)
20:04:29:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1125000 out of 7500000 steps (15%)
20:05:16:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 235000 out of 250000 steps  (94%)
20:06:51:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1200000 out of 7500000 steps (16%)
20:07:19:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 237500 out of 250000 steps  (95%)
20:09:15:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1275000 out of 7500000 steps (17%)
20:09:22:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 240000 out of 250000 steps  (96%)
20:11:25:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 242500 out of 250000 steps  (97%)
20:11:37:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1350000 out of 7500000 steps (18%)
20:13:28:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 245000 out of 250000 steps  (98%)
20:14:00:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1425000 out of 7500000 steps (19%)
20:15:47:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 247500 out of 250000 steps  (99%)
20:15:48:WU02:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:8080
20:15:49:WU02:FS00:Assigned to work server 171.67.108.158
20:15:49:WU02:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: RUNNING cpu:3 from 171.67.108.158
20:15:49:WU02:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.158:8080
20:15:51:WU02:FS00ownloading 806.90KiB
20:15:52:WU02:FS00ownload complete
20:15:52:WU02:FS00:Received Unit: id:02 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:9036 run:866 clone:2 gen:164 core:0xa4 unit:0x000000bfab436c9e56982c137e9802e1
20:16:25:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1500000 out of 7500000 steps (20%)
20:18:01:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 250000 out of 250000 steps  (100%)
20:18:01:WU00:FS00:0xa4ynamicWrapper: Finished Work Unit: sleep=10000
20:18:11:WU00:FS00:0xa4:
20:18:11:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Finished Work Unit:
20:18:11:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Reading up to 811608 from "00/wudata_01.trr": Read 811608
20:18:11:WU00:FS00:0xa4:trr file hash check passed.
20:18:11:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Reading up to 746040 from "00/wudata_01.xtc": Read 746040
20:18:11:WU00:FS00:0xa4:xtc file hash check passed.
20:18:11:WU00:FS00:0xa4:edr file hash check passed.
20:18:11:WU00:FS00:0xa4:logfile size: 23358
20:18:11:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Leaving Run
20:18:16:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Writing 1583494 bytes of core data to disk...
20:18:16:WU00:FS00:0xa4one: 1582982 -> 1537953 (compressed to 97.1 percent)
20:18:16:WU00:FS00:0xa4:  ... Done.
20:18:16:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Shutting down core
20:18:16:WU00:FS00:0xa4:
20:18:16:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
20:18:17:WU00:FS00:FahCore returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
20:18:17:WU00:FS00:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:9035 run:845 clone:0 gen:236 core:0xa4 unit:0x00000119ab436c9e56982da95802f7cc
20:18:17:WU00:FS00:Uploading 1.47MiB to 171.67.108.158
20:18:17:WU02:FS00:Starting
20:18:17:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.158:8080
20:18:17:WU02:FS00:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/ProgramData/FAHClient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/Core_a4.fah/FahCore_a4.exe -dir 02 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 9328 -checkpoint 15 -np 3
20:18:17:WU02:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 1412
20:18:17:WU02:FS00:Core PID:9168
20:18:17:WU02:FS00:FahCore 0xa4 started
20:18:18:WU02:FS00:0xa4:
20:18:18:WU02:FS00:0xa4:*------------------------------*
20:18:18:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Folding@Home Gromacs GB Core
20:18:18:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Version 2.27 (Dec. 15, 2010)
20:18:18:WU02:FS00:0xa4:
20:18:18:WU02:FS00:0xa4reparing to commence simulation
20:18:18:WU02:FS00:0xa4:- Looking at optimizations...
20:18:18:WU02:FS00:0xa4:- Created dyn
20:18:18:WU02:FS00:0xa4:- Files status OK
20:18:18:WU02:FS00:0xa4:- Expanded 825753 -> 1403132 (decompressed 169.9 percent)
20:18:18:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=825753 data_size=1403132, decompressed_data_size=1403132 diff=0
20:18:18:WU02:FS00:0xa4:- Digital signature verified
20:18:18:WU02:FS00:0xa4:
20:18:18:WU02:FS00:0xa4roject: 9036 (Run 866, Clone 2, Gen 164)
20:18:18:WU02:FS00:0xa4:
20:18:18:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Assembly optimizations on if available.
20:18:18:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Entering M.D.
20:18:22:WU00:FS00:Upload complete
20:18:22:WU00:FS00:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
20:18:22:WU00:FS00:Final credit estimate, 1287.00 points
20:18:22:WU00:FS00:Cleaning up
20:18:24:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Mapping NT from 3 to 3 
20:18:24:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 0 out of 250000 steps  (0%)
20:18:51:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1575000 out of 7500000 steps (21%)
20:20:41:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 2500 out of 250000 steps  (1%)
20:21:16:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1650000 out of 7500000 steps (22%)
20:22:55:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 5000 out of 250000 steps  (2%)
20:23:41:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1725000 out of 7500000 steps (23%)
20:25:10:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 7500 out of 250000 steps  (3%)
20:26:07:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1800000 out of 7500000 steps (24%)
20:27:24:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 10000 out of 250000 steps  (4%)
20:28:31:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1875000 out of 7500000 steps (25%)
20:29:39:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 12500 out of 250000 steps  (5%)
20:30:56:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1950000 out of 7500000 steps (26%)
20:31:55:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 15000 out of 250000 steps  (6%)
20:33:22:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2025000 out of 7500000 steps (27%)
20:34:11:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 17500 out of 250000 steps  (7%)
20:35:25:82:127.0.0.1:New Web connection
20:35:47:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2100000 out of 7500000 steps (28%)
20:36:39:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 20000 out of 250000 steps  (8%)
20:38:11:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2175000 out of 7500000 steps (29%)
20:38:53:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 22500 out of 250000 steps  (9%)
20:40:35:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2250000 out of 7500000 steps (30%)
20:41:11:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 25000 out of 250000 steps  (10%)
20:43:00:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2325000 out of 7500000 steps (31%)
20:43:27:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 27500 out of 250000 steps  (11%)
20:45:24:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2400000 out of 7500000 steps (32%)
20:45:43:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 30000 out of 250000 steps  (12%)
20:47:47:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2475000 out of 7500000 steps (33%)
20:47:58:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 32500 out of 250000 steps  (13%)
20:50:12:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2550000 out of 7500000 steps (34%)
20:50:14:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 35000 out of 250000 steps  (14%)
20:52:26:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 37500 out of 250000 steps  (15%)
20:52:36:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2625000 out of 7500000 steps (35%)
20:54:40:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 40000 out of 250000 steps  (16%)
20:54:59:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2700000 out of 7500000 steps (36%)
20:56:59:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 42500 out of 250000 steps  (17%)
20:57:25:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2775000 out of 7500000 steps (37%)
20:59:13:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 45000 out of 250000 steps  (18%)
20:59:48:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2850000 out of 7500000 steps (38%)
21:01:30:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 47500 out of 250000 steps  (19%)
21:02:13:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2925000 out of 7500000 steps (39%)
21:03:43:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 50000 out of 250000 steps  (20%)
21:04:37:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3000000 out of 7500000 steps (40%)
21:05:59:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 52500 out of 250000 steps  (21%)
21:07:01:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3075000 out of 7500000 steps (41%)
21:08:14:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 55000 out of 250000 steps  (22%)
21:09:25:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3150000 out of 7500000 steps (42%)
21:10:28:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 57500 out of 250000 steps  (23%)
21:11:49:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3225000 out of 7500000 steps (43%)
21:12:42:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 60000 out of 250000 steps  (24%)
21:14:14:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3300000 out of 7500000 steps (44%)
21:14:58:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 62500 out of 250000 steps  (25%)
21:16:37:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3375000 out of 7500000 steps (45%)
21:17:17:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 65000 out of 250000 steps  (26%)
21:19:02:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3450000 out of 7500000 steps (46%)
21:19:31:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 67500 out of 250000 steps  (27%)
21:21:27:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3525000 out of 7500000 steps (47%)
21:21:46:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 70000 out of 250000 steps  (28%)
21:23:51:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3600000 out of 7500000 steps (48%)
21:24:02:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 72500 out of 250000 steps  (29%)
21:26:16:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3675000 out of 7500000 steps (49%)
21:26:21:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 75000 out of 250000 steps  (30%)
21:28:38:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 77500 out of 250000 steps  (31%)
21:28:40:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3750000 out of 7500000 steps (50%)
21:30:53:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 80000 out of 250000 steps  (32%)
21:31:05:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3825000 out of 7500000 steps (51%)
21:33:07:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 82500 out of 250000 steps  (33%)
21:33:28:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3900000 out of 7500000 steps (52%)
21:35:21:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 85000 out of 250000 steps  (34%)
21:35:52:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3975000 out of 7500000 steps (53%)
21:37:36:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 87500 out of 250000 steps  (35%)
21:38:17:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4050000 out of 7500000 steps (54%)
21:39:51:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 90000 out of 250000 steps  (36%)
21:40:40:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4125000 out of 7500000 steps (55%)
21:42:01:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 92500 out of 250000 steps  (37%)
21:43:04:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4200000 out of 7500000 steps (56%)
21:44:12:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 95000 out of 250000 steps  (38%)
21:45:28:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4275000 out of 7500000 steps (57%)
21:46:22:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 97500 out of 250000 steps  (39%)
21:47:52:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4350000 out of 7500000 steps (58%)
21:48:33:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 100000 out of 250000 steps  (40%)
21:50:16:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4425000 out of 7500000 steps (59%)
21:50:42:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 102500 out of 250000 steps  (41%)
21:52:39:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4500000 out of 7500000 steps (60%)
21:52:52:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 105000 out of 250000 steps  (42%)
21:55:02:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 107500 out of 250000 steps  (43%)
21:55:04:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4575000 out of 7500000 steps (61%)
21:57:12:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 110000 out of 250000 steps  (44%)
21:57:27:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4650000 out of 7500000 steps (62%)
******************************* Date: 2016-10-03 *******************************
21:59:22:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 112500 out of 250000 steps  (45%)
21:59:51:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4725000 out of 7500000 steps (63%)
22:01:41:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 115000 out of 250000 steps  (46%)
22:02:16:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4800000 out of 7500000 steps (64%)
22:03:53:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 117500 out of 250000 steps  (47%)
22:04:40:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4875000 out of 7500000 steps (65%)
22:06:12:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 120000 out of 250000 steps  (48%)
22:07:03:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4950000 out of 7500000 steps (66%)
22:08:21:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 122500 out of 250000 steps  (49%)
22:09:28:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 5025000 out of 7500000 steps (67%)
22:10:30:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 125000 out of 250000 steps  (50%)
22:11:51:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 5100000 out of 7500000 steps (68%)
22:12:38:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 127500 out of 250000 steps  (51%)
22:14:14:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 5175000 out of 7500000 steps (69%)
22:14:47:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 130000 out of 250000 steps  (52%)
22:16:38:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 5250000 out of 7500000 steps (70%)
22:16:56:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 132500 out of 250000 steps  (53%)
22:19:02:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 5325000 out of 7500000 steps (71%)
22:19:04:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 135000 out of 250000 steps  (54%)
22:21:22:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 137500 out of 250000 steps  (55%)
22:21:26:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 5400000 out of 7500000 steps (72%)
22:23:38:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 140000 out of 250000 steps  (56%)
22:23:50:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 5475000 out of 7500000 steps (73%)
22:25:47:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 142500 out of 250000 steps  (57%)
22:26:14:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 5550000 out of 7500000 steps (74%)
22:27:56:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 145000 out of 250000 steps  (58%)
22:28:38:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 5625000 out of 7500000 steps (75%)
22:30:05:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 147500 out of 250000 steps  (59%)
22:31:01:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 5700000 out of 7500000 steps (76%)
22:32:16:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 150000 out of 250000 steps  (60%)
22:33:26:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 5775000 out of 7500000 steps (77%)
22:34:25:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 152500 out of 250000 steps  (61%)
22:35:49:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 5850000 out of 7500000 steps (78%)
22:36:34:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 155000 out of 250000 steps  (62%)
22:38:12:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 5925000 out of 7500000 steps (79%)
22:38:43:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 157500 out of 250000 steps  (63%)
22:40:36:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 6000000 out of 7500000 steps (80%)
22:40:52:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 160000 out of 250000 steps  (64%)
22:43:01:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 6075000 out of 7500000 steps (81%)
22:43:05:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 162500 out of 250000 steps  (65%)
22:45:28:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 6150000 out of 7500000 steps (82%)
22:45:34:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 165000 out of 250000 steps  (66%)
22:47:28:108:127.0.0.1:New Web connection
22:48:12:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 167500 out of 250000 steps  (67%)
22:48:14:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 6225000 out of 7500000 steps (83%)
22:50:16:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 170000 out of 250000 steps  (68%)
22:50:38:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 6300000 out of 7500000 steps (84%)
22:52:20:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 172500 out of 250000 steps  (69%)
22:53:00:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 6375000 out of 7500000 steps (85%)
22:54:23:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 175000 out of 250000 steps  (70%)
22:55:22:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 6450000 out of 7500000 steps (86%)
22:56:27:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 177500 out of 250000 steps  (71%)
22:57:46:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 6525000 out of 7500000 steps (87%)
22:58:30:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 180000 out of 250000 steps  (72%)
23:00:08:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 6600000 out of 7500000 steps (88%)
23:00:34:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 182500 out of 250000 steps  (73%)
23:02:30:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 6675000 out of 7500000 steps (89%)
23:02:37:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 185000 out of 250000 steps  (74%)
23:04:40:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 187500 out of 250000 steps  (75%)
23:04:52:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 6750000 out of 7500000 steps (90%)
23:06:44:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 190000 out of 250000 steps  (76%)
23:07:16:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 6825000 out of 7500000 steps (91%)
23:08:47:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 192500 out of 250000 steps  (77%)
23:09:38:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 6900000 out of 7500000 steps (92%)
23:10:50:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 195000 out of 250000 steps  (78%)
23:12:00:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 6975000 out of 7500000 steps (93%)
23:12:53:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 197500 out of 250000 steps  (79%)
23:14:24:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 7050000 out of 7500000 steps (94%)
23:14:56:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 200000 out of 250000 steps  (80%)
23:16:46:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 7125000 out of 7500000 steps (95%)
23:16:59:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 202500 out of 250000 steps  (81%)
23:19:03:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 205000 out of 250000 steps  (82%)
23:19:08:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 7200000 out of 7500000 steps (96%)
23:21:06:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 207500 out of 250000 steps  (83%)
23:21:31:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 7275000 out of 7500000 steps (97%)
23:23:08:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 210000 out of 250000 steps  (84%)
23:23:54:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 7350000 out of 7500000 steps (98%)
23:25:11:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 212500 out of 250000 steps  (85%)
23:26:16:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 7425000 out of 7500000 steps (99%)
23:26:17:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:80
23:26:18:WU00:FS01:Assigned to work server 171.67.108.102
23:26:18:WU00:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: RUNNING gpu:0:GM200 [GeForce GTX 980 Ti] from 171.67.108.102
23:26:18:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.102:8080
23:26:29:WU00:FS01ownloading 7.20MiB
23:26:31:WU00:FS01ownload complete
23:26:31:WU00:FS01:Received Unit: id:00 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:13205 run:16 clone:2 gen:36 core:0x21 unit:0x00000015ab436c66578e81d3aede88a7
23:27:14:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 215000 out of 250000 steps  (86%)
23:28:38:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 7500000 out of 7500000 steps (100%)
23:28:39:WU01:FS01:0x21:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
23:28:39:WU01:FS01:0x21:Saving result file checkpointState.xml
23:28:40:WU01:FS01:0x21:Saving result file checkpt.crc
23:28:40:WU01:FS01:0x21:Saving result file log.txt
23:28:40:WU01:FS01:0x21:Saving result file positions.xtc
23:28:40:WU01:FS01:0x21:Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
23:28:41:WU01:FS01:FahCore returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
23:28:41:WU01:FS01:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:11707 run:56 clone:19 gen:21 core:0x21 unit:0x000000168ca304f357e9eb1a03d98be7
23:28:41:WU01:FS01:Uploading 5.85MiB to 140.163.4.243
23:28:41:WU00:FS01:Starting
23:28:41:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 140.163.4.243:8080
23:28:41:WU00:FS01:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/ProgramData/FAHClient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_21.fah/FahCore_21.exe -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 9328 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia
23:28:42:WU00:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 9528
23:28:42:WU00:FS01:Core PID:6624
23:28:42:WU00:FS01:FahCore 0x21 started
23:28:43:WU00:FS01:0x21:*********************** Log Started 2016-10-03T23:28:42Z ***********************
23:28:43:WU00:FS01:0x21roject: 13205 (Run 16, Clone 2, Gen 36)
23:28:43:WU00:FS01:0x21:Unit: 0x00000015ab436c66578e81d3aede88a7
23:28:43:WU00:FS01:0x21:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
23:28:43:WU00:FS01:0x21:Machine: 1
23:28:43:WU00:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file core.xml
23:28:43:WU00:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file integrator.xml
23:28:43:WU00:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file state.xml
23:28:43:WU00:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file system.xml
23:28:44:WU00:FS01:0x21igital signatures verified
23:28:44:WU00:FS01:0x21:Folding@home GPU Core21 Folding@home Core
23:28:44:WU00:FS01:0x21:Version 0.0.17
23:28:47:WU01:FS01:Upload 18.15%
23:28:53:WU01:FS01:Upload 55.53%
23:28:59:WU01:FS01:Upload complete
23:28:59:WU01:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
23:28:59:WU01:FS01:Final credit estimate, 106936.00 points
23:28:59:WU01:FS01:Cleaning up
23:29:18:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 217500 out of 250000 steps  (87%)
23:30:00:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 0 out of 2000000 steps (0%)
23:30:00:WU00:FS01:0x21:Temperature control disabled. Requirements: single Nvidia GPU, tmax must be < 110 and twait >= 900
23:31:27:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 220000 out of 250000 steps  (88%)
23:31:36:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 20000 out of 2000000 steps (1%)
23:33:10:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 40000 out of 2000000 steps (2%)
23:33:29:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 222500 out of 250000 steps  (89%)
23:34:44:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 60000 out of 2000000 steps (3%)
23:35:30:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 225000 out of 250000 steps  (90%)
23:36:17:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 80000 out of 2000000 steps (4%)
23:37:31:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 227500 out of 250000 steps  (91%)
23:37:52:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 100000 out of 2000000 steps (5%)
23:39:25:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 120000 out of 2000000 steps (6%)
23:39:33:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 230000 out of 250000 steps  (92%)
23:40:59:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 140000 out of 2000000 steps (7%)
23:41:35:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 232500 out of 250000 steps  (93%)
23:42:33:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 160000 out of 2000000 steps (8%)
23:43:36:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 235000 out of 250000 steps  (94%)
23:44:07:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 180000 out of 2000000 steps (9%)
23:45:37:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 237500 out of 250000 steps  (95%)
23:45:40:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 200000 out of 2000000 steps (10%)
23:47:19:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 220000 out of 2000000 steps (11%)
23:47:41:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 240000 out of 250000 steps  (96%)
23:48:53:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 240000 out of 2000000 steps (12%)
23:49:45:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 242500 out of 250000 steps  (97%)
23:50:27:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 260000 out of 2000000 steps (13%)
23:51:47:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 245000 out of 250000 steps  (98%)
23:52:01:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 280000 out of 2000000 steps (14%)
23:53:35:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 300000 out of 2000000 steps (15%)
23:53:49:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 247500 out of 250000 steps  (99%)
23:53:51:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:8080
23:53:52:WU01:FS00:Assigned to work server 171.67.108.158
23:53:52:WU01:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: RUNNING cpu:3 from 171.67.108.158
23:53:52:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.158:8080
23:53:54:WU01:FS00ownloading 806.96KiB
23:53:55:WU01:FS00ownload complete
23:53:55:WU01:FS00:Received Unit: id:01 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:9037 run:667 clone:2 gen:193 core:0xa4 unit:0x000000daab436c9e56982ad99282c73a
23:55:09:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 320000 out of 2000000 steps (16%)
23:55:50:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 250000 out of 250000 steps  (100%)
23:55:51:WU02:FS00:0xa4ynamicWrapper: Finished Work Unit: sleep=10000
23:56:01:WU02:FS00:0xa4:
23:56:01:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Finished Work Unit:
23:56:01:WU02:FS00:0xa4:- Reading up to 811560 from "02/wudata_01.trr": Read 811560
23:56:01:WU02:FS00:0xa4:trr file hash check passed.
23:56:01:WU02:FS00:0xa4:- Reading up to 745944 from "02/wudata_01.xtc": Read 745944
23:56:01:WU02:FS00:0xa4:xtc file hash check passed.
23:56:01:WU02:FS00:0xa4:edr file hash check passed.
23:56:01:WU02:FS00:0xa4:logfile size: 23296
23:56:01:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Leaving Run
23:56:01:WU02:FS00:0xa4:- Writing 1583288 bytes of core data to disk...
23:56:01:WU02:FS00:0xa4one: 1582776 -> 1537821 (compressed to 97.1 percent)
23:56:01:WU02:FS00:0xa4:  ... Done.
23:56:01:WU02:FS00:0xa4:- Shutting down core
23:56:01:WU02:FS00:0xa4:
23:56:01:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
23:56:02:WU02:FS00:FahCore returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
23:56:02:WU02:FS00:Sending unit results: id:02 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:9036 run:866 clone:2 gen:164 core:0xa4 unit:0x000000bfab436c9e56982c137e9802e1
23:56:02:WU02:FS00:Uploading 1.47MiB to 171.67.108.158
23:56:02:WU02:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.158:8080
23:56:02:WU01:FS00:Starting
23:56:02:WU01:FS00:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/ProgramData/FAHClient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/Core_a4.fah/FahCore_a4.exe -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 9328 -checkpoint 15 -np 3
23:56:02:WU01:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 5728
23:56:03:WU01:FS00:Core PID:9136
23:56:03:WU01:FS00:FahCore 0xa4 started
23:56:03:WU01:FS00:0xa4:
23:56:03:WU01:FS00:0xa4:*------------------------------*
23:56:03:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Folding@Home Gromacs GB Core
23:56:03:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Version 2.27 (Dec. 15, 2010)
23:56:03:WU01:FS00:0xa4:
23:56:03:WU01:FS00:0xa4reparing to commence simulation
23:56:03:WU01:FS00:0xa4:- Looking at optimizations...
23:56:03:WU01:FS00:0xa4:- Created dyn
23:56:03:WU01:FS00:0xa4:- Files status OK
23:56:03:WU01:FS00:0xa4:- Expanded 825812 -> 1403472 (decompressed 169.9 percent)
23:56:03:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=825812 data_size=1403472, decompressed_data_size=1403472 diff=0
23:56:03:WU01:FS00:0xa4:- Digital signature verified
23:56:03:WU01:FS00:0xa4:
23:56:03:WU01:FS00:0xa4roject: 9037 (Run 667, Clone 2, Gen 193)
23:56:03:WU01:FS00:0xa4:
23:56:03:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Assembly optimizations on if available.
23:56:03:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Entering M.D.
23:56:05:WU02:FS00:Upload complete
23:56:06:WU02:FS00:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
23:56:06:WU02:FS00:Final credit estimate, 1322.00 points
23:56:06:WU02:FS00:Cleaning up
23:56:09:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Mapping NT from 3 to 3 
23:56:09:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 0 out of 250000 steps  (0%)
23:56:42:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 340000 out of 2000000 steps (17%)
23:58:10:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 2500 out of 250000 steps  (1%)
23:58:16:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 360000 out of 2000000 steps (18%)
23:59:50:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 380000 out of 2000000 steps (19%)
00:00:11:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 5000 out of 250000 steps  (2%)
00:01:24:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 400000 out of 2000000 steps (20%)
00:02:15:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 7500 out of 250000 steps  (3%)
00:03:03:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 420000 out of 2000000 steps (21%)
00:04:23:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 10000 out of 250000 steps  (4%)
00:04:37:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 440000 out of 2000000 steps (22%)
00:06:11:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 460000 out of 2000000 steps (23%)
00:06:24:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 12500 out of 250000 steps  (5%)
00:07:45:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 480000 out of 2000000 steps (24%)
00:08:25:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 15000 out of 250000 steps  (6%)
00:09:18:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 500000 out of 2000000 steps (25%)
00:10:26:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 17500 out of 250000 steps  (7%)
00:10:53:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 520000 out of 2000000 steps (26%)
00:12:26:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 20000 out of 250000 steps  (8%)
00:12:26:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 540000 out of 2000000 steps (27%)
00:14:00:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 560000 out of 2000000 steps (28%)
00:14:27:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 22500 out of 250000 steps  (9%)
00:15:35:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 580000 out of 2000000 steps (29%)
00:16:28:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 25000 out of 250000 steps  (10%)
00:17:08:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 600000 out of 2000000 steps (30%)
00:18:31:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 27500 out of 250000 steps  (11%)
00:18:47:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 620000 out of 2000000 steps (31%)
00:20:21:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 640000 out of 2000000 steps (32%)
00:20:32:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 30000 out of 250000 steps  (12%)
00:21:55:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 660000 out of 2000000 steps (33%)
00:22:32:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 32500 out of 250000 steps  (13%)
00:23:29:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 680000 out of 2000000 steps (34%)
00:24:33:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 35000 out of 250000 steps  (14%)
00:25:03:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 700000 out of 2000000 steps (35%)
00:26:33:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 37500 out of 250000 steps  (15%)
00:26:37:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 720000 out of 2000000 steps (36%)
00:28:10:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 740000 out of 2000000 steps (37%)
00:28:34:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 40000 out of 250000 steps  (16%)
00:29:44:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 760000 out of 2000000 steps (38%)
00:30:35:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 42500 out of 250000 steps  (17%)
00:31:18:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 780000 out of 2000000 steps (39%)
00:32:37:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 45000 out of 250000 steps  (18%)
00:32:52:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 800000 out of 2000000 steps (40%)
00:34:31:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 820000 out of 2000000 steps (41%)
00:34:40:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 47500 out of 250000 steps  (19%)
00:36:05:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 840000 out of 2000000 steps (42%)
00:36:41:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 50000 out of 250000 steps  (20%)
00:37:39:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 860000 out of 2000000 steps (43%)
00:38:41:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 52500 out of 250000 steps  (21%)
00:39:13:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 880000 out of 2000000 steps (44%)
00:40:43:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 55000 out of 250000 steps  (22%)
00:40:47:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 900000 out of 2000000 steps (45%)
00:42:21:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 920000 out of 2000000 steps (46%)
00:42:43:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 57500 out of 250000 steps  (23%)
00:43:55:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 940000 out of 2000000 steps (47%)
00:44:44:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 60000 out of 250000 steps  (24%)
00:45:28:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 960000 out of 2000000 steps (48%)
00:46:44:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 62500 out of 250000 steps  (25%)
00:47:03:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 980000 out of 2000000 steps (49%)
00:48:36:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1000000 out of 2000000 steps (50%)
00:48:48:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 65000 out of 250000 steps  (26%)
00:50:15:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1020000 out of 2000000 steps (51%)
00:50:48:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 67500 out of 250000 steps  (27%)
00:51:49:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1040000 out of 2000000 steps (52%)
00:52:48:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 70000 out of 250000 steps  (28%)
00:53:23:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1060000 out of 2000000 steps (53%)
00:54:49:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 72500 out of 250000 steps  (29%)
00:54:57:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1080000 out of 2000000 steps (54%)
00:56:31:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1100000 out of 2000000 steps (55%)
00:56:49:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 75000 out of 250000 steps  (30%)
00:58:05:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1120000 out of 2000000 steps (56%)
00:58:50:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 77500 out of 250000 steps  (31%)
00:59:39:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1140000 out of 2000000 steps (57%)
01:00:50:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 80000 out of 250000 steps  (32%)
01:01:13:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1160000 out of 2000000 steps (58%)
01:02:47:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1180000 out of 2000000 steps (59%)
01:02:51:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 82500 out of 250000 steps  (33%)
01:04:21:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1200000 out of 2000000 steps (60%)
01:04:53:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 85000 out of 250000 steps  (34%)
01:05:59:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1220000 out of 2000000 steps (61%)
01:06:53:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 87500 out of 250000 steps  (35%)
01:07:33:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1240000 out of 2000000 steps (62%)
01:08:53:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 90000 out of 250000 steps  (36%)
01:09:07:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1260000 out of 2000000 steps (63%)
01:10:41:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1280000 out of 2000000 steps (64%)
01:10:53:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 92500 out of 250000 steps  (37%)
01:12:15:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1300000 out of 2000000 steps (65%)
01:12:54:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 95000 out of 250000 steps  (38%)
01:13:49:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1320000 out of 2000000 steps (66%)
01:14:55:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 97500 out of 250000 steps  (39%)
01:15:22:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1340000 out of 2000000 steps (67%)
01:16:55:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 100000 out of 250000 steps  (40%)
01:16:57:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1360000 out of 2000000 steps (68%)
01:18:30:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1380000 out of 2000000 steps (69%)
01:18:56:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 102500 out of 250000 steps  (41%)
01:20:04:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1400000 out of 2000000 steps (70%)
01:20:58:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 105000 out of 250000 steps  (42%)
01:21:43:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1420000 out of 2000000 steps (71%)
01:22:59:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 107500 out of 250000 steps  (43%)
01:23:17:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1440000 out of 2000000 steps (72%)
01:24:51:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1460000 out of 2000000 steps (73%)
01:24:59:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 110000 out of 250000 steps  (44%)
01:26:25:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1480000 out of 2000000 steps (74%)
01:26:59:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 112500 out of 250000 steps  (45%)
01:27:59:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1500000 out of 2000000 steps (75%)
01:29:00:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 115000 out of 250000 steps  (46%)
01:29:32:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1520000 out of 2000000 steps (76%)
01:31:02:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 117500 out of 250000 steps  (47%)
01:31:06:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1540000 out of 2000000 steps (77%)
01:32:40:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1560000 out of 2000000 steps (78%)
01:33:03:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 120000 out of 250000 steps  (48%)
01:34:14:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1580000 out of 2000000 steps (79%)
01:35:03:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 122500 out of 250000 steps  (49%)
01:35:48:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1600000 out of 2000000 steps (80%)
01:37:07:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 125000 out of 250000 steps  (50%)
01:37:27:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1620000 out of 2000000 steps (81%)
01:39:01:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1640000 out of 2000000 steps (82%)
01:39:07:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 127500 out of 250000 steps  (51%)
01:40:34:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1660000 out of 2000000 steps (83%)
01:41:08:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 130000 out of 250000 steps  (52%)
01:42:08:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1680000 out of 2000000 steps (84%)
01:43:08:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 132500 out of 250000 steps  (53%)
01:43:42:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1700000 out of 2000000 steps (85%)
01:45:09:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 135000 out of 250000 steps  (54%)
01:45:16:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1720000 out of 2000000 steps (86%)
01:46:50:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1740000 out of 2000000 steps (87%)
01:47:09:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 137500 out of 250000 steps  (55%)
01:48:24:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1760000 out of 2000000 steps (88%)
01:49:09:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 140000 out of 250000 steps  (56%)
01:49:58:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1780000 out of 2000000 steps (89%)
01:51:10:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 142500 out of 250000 steps  (57%)
01:51:32:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1800000 out of 2000000 steps (90%)
01:53:10:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1820000 out of 2000000 steps (91%)
01:53:13:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 145000 out of 250000 steps  (58%)
01:54:44:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1840000 out of 2000000 steps (92%)
01:55:14:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 147500 out of 250000 steps  (59%)
01:56:18:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1860000 out of 2000000 steps (93%)
01:57:15:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 150000 out of 250000 steps  (60%)
01:57:52:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1880000 out of 2000000 steps (94%)
01:59:14:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 152500 out of 250000 steps  (61%)
01:59:26:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1900000 out of 2000000 steps (95%)
02:01:00:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1920000 out of 2000000 steps (96%)
02:01:15:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 155000 out of 250000 steps  (62%)
02:02:34:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1940000 out of 2000000 steps (97%)
02:03:16:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 157500 out of 250000 steps  (63%)
02:04:08:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1960000 out of 2000000 steps (98%)
02:05:18:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 160000 out of 250000 steps  (64%)
02:05:42:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1980000 out of 2000000 steps (99%)
02:05:45:WU02:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:80
02:05:46:WU02:FS01:Assigned to work server 171.67.108.105
02:05:46:WU02:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: RUNNING gpu:0:GM200 [GeForce GTX 980 Ti] from 171.67.108.105
02:05:46:WU02:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.105:8080
02:05:48:WU02:FS01ownloading 21.57MiB
02:05:50:WU02:FS01ownload complete
02:05:50:WU02:FS01:Received Unit: id:02 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:9175 run:10 clone:15 gen:21 core:0x21 unit:0x0000001fab436c6957b24c282a96914b
02:07:16:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 2000000 out of 2000000 steps (100%)
02:07:21:WU00:FS01:0x21:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
02:07:21:WU00:FS01:0x21:Saving result file checkpointState.xml
02:07:21:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 162500 out of 250000 steps  (65%)
02:07:22:WU00:FS01:0x21:Saving result file checkpt.crc
02:07:22:WU00:FS01:0x21:Saving result file log.txt
02:07:22:WU00:FS01:0x21:Saving result file positions.xtc
02:07:23:WU00:FS01:0x21:Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
02:07:23:WU00:FS01:FahCore returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
02:07:23:WU00:FS01:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:13205 run:16 clone:2 gen:36 core:0x21 unit:0x00000015ab436c66578e81d3aede88a7
02:07:23:WU00:FS01:Uploading 7.15MiB to 171.67.108.102
02:07:23:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.102:8080
02:07:24:WU02:FS01:Starting
02:07:24:WU02:FS01:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/ProgramData/FAHClient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_21.fah/FahCore_21.exe -dir 02 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 9328 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia
02:07:24:WU02:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 9512
02:07:24:WU02:FS01:Core PID:9920
02:07:24:WU02:FS01:FahCore 0x21 started
02:07:25:WU02:FS01:0x21:*********************** Log Started 2016-10-04T02:07:24Z ***********************
02:07:25:WU02:FS01:0x21roject: 9175 (Run 10, Clone 15, Gen 21)
02:07:25:WU02:FS01:0x21:Unit: 0x0000001fab436c6957b24c282a96914b
02:07:25:WU02:FS01:0x21:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
02:07:25:WU02:FS01:0x21:Machine: 1
02:07:25:WU02:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file core.xml
02:07:25:WU02:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file integrator.xml
02:07:25:WU02:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file state.xml
02:07:25:WU02:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file system.xml
02:07:25:WU02:FS01:0x21igital signatures verified
02:07:25:WU02:FS01:0x21:Folding@home GPU Core21 Folding@home Core
02:07:25:WU02:FS01:0x21:Version 0.0.17
02:07:26:WU00:FS01:Upload complete
02:07:27:WU00:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
02:07:27:WU00:FS01:Final credit estimate, 78388.00 points
02:07:27:WU00:FS01:Cleaning up
02:07:32:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 0 out of 2500000 steps (0%)
02:07:32:WU02:FS01:0x21:Temperature control disabled. Requirements: single Nvidia GPU, tmax must be < 110 and twait >= 900
02:08:30:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 25000 out of 2500000 steps (1%)
02:09:24:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 165000 out of 250000 steps  (66%)
02:09:28:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 50000 out of 2500000 steps (2%)
02:10:26:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 75000 out of 2500000 steps (3%)
02:11:24:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 100000 out of 2500000 steps (4%)
02:11:27:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 167500 out of 250000 steps  (67%)
02:12:24:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 125000 out of 2500000 steps (5%)
02:13:22:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 150000 out of 2500000 steps (6%)
02:13:31:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 170000 out of 250000 steps  (68%)
02:14:20:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 175000 out of 2500000 steps (7%)
02:15:18:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 200000 out of 2500000 steps (8%)
02:15:38:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 172500 out of 250000 steps  (69%)
02:16:17:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 225000 out of 2500000 steps (9%)
02:17:15:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 250000 out of 2500000 steps (10%)
02:17:41:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 175000 out of 250000 steps  (70%)
02:18:13:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 275000 out of 2500000 steps (11%)
02:19:11:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 300000 out of 2500000 steps (12%)
02:19:44:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 177500 out of 250000 steps  (71%)
02:20:11:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 325000 out of 2500000 steps (13%)
02:21:09:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 350000 out of 2500000 steps (14%)
02:21:46:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 180000 out of 250000 steps  (72%)
02:22:07:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 375000 out of 2500000 steps (15%)
02:23:05:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 400000 out of 2500000 steps (16%)
02:23:49:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 182500 out of 250000 steps  (73%)
02:24:04:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 425000 out of 2500000 steps (17%)
02:25:02:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 450000 out of 2500000 steps (18%)
02:25:53:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 185000 out of 250000 steps  (74%)
02:26:00:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 475000 out of 2500000 steps (19%)
02:26:58:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 500000 out of 2500000 steps (20%)
02:27:56:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 187500 out of 250000 steps  (75%)
02:27:58:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 525000 out of 2500000 steps (21%)
02:28:56:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 550000 out of 2500000 steps (22%)
02:29:54:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 575000 out of 2500000 steps (23%)
02:29:59:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 190000 out of 250000 steps  (76%)
02:30:52:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 600000 out of 2500000 steps (24%)
02:31:51:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 625000 out of 2500000 steps (25%)
02:32:02:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 192500 out of 250000 steps  (77%)
02:32:49:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 650000 out of 2500000 steps (26%)
02:33:47:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 675000 out of 2500000 steps (27%)
02:34:05:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 195000 out of 250000 steps  (78%)
02:34:45:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 700000 out of 2500000 steps (28%)
02:35:45:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 725000 out of 2500000 steps (29%)
02:36:08:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 197500 out of 250000 steps  (79%)
02:36:43:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 750000 out of 2500000 steps (30%)
02:37:41:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 775000 out of 2500000 steps (31%)
02:38:11:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 200000 out of 250000 steps  (80%)
02:38:39:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 800000 out of 2500000 steps (32%)
02:39:39:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 825000 out of 2500000 steps (33%)
02:40:14:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 202500 out of 250000 steps  (81%)
02:40:37:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 850000 out of 2500000 steps (34%)
02:41:35:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 875000 out of 2500000 steps (35%)
02:42:17:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 205000 out of 250000 steps  (82%)
02:42:33:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 900000 out of 2500000 steps (36%)
02:43:32:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 925000 out of 2500000 steps (37%)
02:44:20:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 207500 out of 250000 steps  (83%)
02:44:30:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 950000 out of 2500000 steps (38%)
02:45:28:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 975000 out of 2500000 steps (39%)
02:46:24:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 210000 out of 250000 steps  (84%)
02:46:26:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 1000000 out of 2500000 steps (40%)
02:47:26:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 1025000 out of 2500000 steps (41%)
02:48:24:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 1050000 out of 2500000 steps (42%)
02:48:27:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 212500 out of 250000 steps  (85%)
02:49:22:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 1075000 out of 2500000 steps (43%)
02:50:20:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 1100000 out of 2500000 steps (44%)
02:50:30:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 215000 out of 250000 steps  (86%)
02:51:19:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 1125000 out of 2500000 steps (45%)
02:52:17:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 1150000 out of 2500000 steps (46%)
02:52:32:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 217500 out of 250000 steps  (87%)
02:53:15:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 1175000 out of 2500000 steps (47%)
02:54:13:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 1200000 out of 2500000 steps (48%)
02:54:35:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 220000 out of 250000 steps  (88%)
02:55:13:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 1225000 out of 2500000 steps (49%)
02:56:11:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 1250000 out of 2500000 steps (50%)
02:56:39:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 222500 out of 250000 steps  (89%)
02:57:09:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 1275000 out of 2500000 steps (51%)
02:58:07:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 1300000 out of 2500000 steps (52%)
02:58:42:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 225000 out of 250000 steps  (90%)
02:59:06:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 1325000 out of 2500000 steps (53%)
03:00:05:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 1350000 out of 2500000 steps (54%)
03:00:45:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 227500 out of 250000 steps  (91%)
03:01:03:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 1375000 out of 2500000 steps (55%)
03:02:01:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 1400000 out of 2500000 steps (56%)
03:02:47:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 230000 out of 250000 steps  (92%)
03:03:00:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 1425000 out of 2500000 steps (57%)
03:03:58:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 1450000 out of 2500000 steps (58%)
03:04:50:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 232500 out of 250000 steps  (93%)
03:04:56:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 1475000 out of 2500000 steps (59%)
03:05:54:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 1500000 out of 2500000 steps (60%)
03:06:53:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 235000 out of 250000 steps  (94%)
03:06:54:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 1525000 out of 2500000 steps (61%)
03:07:52:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 1550000 out of 2500000 steps (62%)
03:08:50:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 1575000 out of 2500000 steps (63%)
03:08:56:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 237500 out of 250000 steps  (95%)
03:09:48:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 1600000 out of 2500000 steps (64%)
03:10:47:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 1625000 out of 2500000 steps (65%)
03:10:59:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 240000 out of 250000 steps  (96%)
03:11:45:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 1650000 out of 2500000 steps (66%)
03:12:43:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 1675000 out of 2500000 steps (67%)
03:13:02:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 242500 out of 250000 steps  (97%)
03:13:41:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 1700000 out of 2500000 steps (68%)
03:14:41:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 1725000 out of 2500000 steps (69%)
03:15:05:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 245000 out of 250000 steps  (98%)
03:15:39:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 1750000 out of 2500000 steps (70%)
03:16:37:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 1775000 out of 2500000 steps (71%)
03:17:07:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 247500 out of 250000 steps  (99%)
03:17:09:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:8080
03:17:10:WU00:FS00:Assigned to work server 171.67.108.158
03:17:10:WU00:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: RUNNING cpu:3 from 171.67.108.158
03:17:10:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.158:8080
03:17:11:WU00:FS00ownloading 807.48KiB
03:17:12:WU00:FS00ownload complete
03:17:12:WU00:FS00:Received Unit: id:00 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:9040 run:278 clone:4 gen:40 core:0xa4 unit:0x00000034ab436c9e56e9d92add8aa170
03:17:35:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 1800000 out of 2500000 steps (72%)
03:18:34:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 1825000 out of 2500000 steps (73%)
03:19:10:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 250000 out of 250000 steps  (100%)
03:19:10:WU01:FS00:0xa4ynamicWrapper: Finished Work Unit: sleep=10000
03:19:20:WU01:FS00:0xa4:
03:19:20:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Finished Work Unit:
03:19:20:WU01:FS00:0xa4:- Reading up to 811560 from "01/wudata_01.trr": Read 811560
03:19:20:WU01:FS00:0xa4:trr file hash check passed.
03:19:20:WU01:FS00:0xa4:- Reading up to 745356 from "01/wudata_01.xtc": Read 745356
03:19:20:WU01:FS00:0xa4:xtc file hash check passed.
03:19:20:WU01:FS00:0xa4:edr file hash check passed.
03:19:20:WU01:FS00:0xa4:logfile size: 23228
03:19:20:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Leaving Run
03:19:21:WU01:FS00:0xa4:- Writing 1582632 bytes of core data to disk...
03:19:21:WU01:FS00:0xa4one: 1582120 -> 1537152 (compressed to 97.1 percent)
03:19:21:WU01:FS00:0xa4:  ... Done.
03:19:21:WU01:FS00:0xa4:- Shutting down core
03:19:21:WU01:FS00:0xa4:
03:19:21:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
03:19:21:WU01:FS00:FahCore returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
03:19:21:WU01:FS00:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:9037 run:667 clone:2 gen:193 core:0xa4 unit:0x000000daab436c9e56982ad99282c73a
03:19:21:WU01:FS00:Uploading 1.47MiB to 171.67.108.158
03:19:21:WU00:FS00:Starting
03:19:21:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.158:8080
03:19:21:WU00:FS00:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/ProgramData/FAHClient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/Core_a4.fah/FahCore_a4.exe -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 9328 -checkpoint 15 -np 3
03:19:22:WU00:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 8752
03:19:22:WU00:FS00:Core PID:6752
03:19:22:WU00:FS00:FahCore 0xa4 started
03:19:23:WU00:FS00:0xa4:
03:19:23:WU00:FS00:0xa4:*------------------------------*
03:19:23:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Folding@Home Gromacs GB Core
03:19:23:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Version 2.27 (Dec. 15, 2010)
03:19:23:WU00:FS00:0xa4:
03:19:23:WU00:FS00:0xa4reparing to commence simulation
03:19:23:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Looking at optimizations...
03:19:23:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Created dyn
03:19:23:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Files status OK
03:19:23:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Expanded 826347 -> 1402440 (decompressed 169.7 percent)
03:19:23:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=826347 data_size=1402440, decompressed_data_size=1402440 diff=0
03:19:23:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Digital signature verified
03:19:23:WU00:FS00:0xa4:
03:19:23:WU00:FS00:0xa4roject: 9040 (Run 278, Clone 4, Gen 40)
03:19:23:WU00:FS00:0xa4:
03:19:23:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Assembly optimizations on if available.
03:19:23:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Entering M.D.
03:19:23:WU01:FS00:Upload complete
03:19:24:WU01:FS00:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
03:19:24:WU01:FS00:Final credit estimate, 1368.00 points
03:19:24:WU01:FS00:Cleaning up
03:19:29:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Mapping NT from 3 to 3 
03:19:29:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 0 out of 250000 steps  (0%)
03:19:32:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 1850000 out of 2500000 steps (74%)
03:20:30:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 1875000 out of 2500000 steps (75%)
03:21:28:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 1900000 out of 2500000 steps (76%)
03:21:32:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 2500 out of 250000 steps  (1%)
03:22:28:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 1925000 out of 2500000 steps (77%)
03:23:26:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 1950000 out of 2500000 steps (78%)
03:23:34:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 5000 out of 250000 steps  (2%)
03:24:24:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 1975000 out of 2500000 steps (79%)
03:25:22:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 2000000 out of 2500000 steps (80%)
03:25:37:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 7500 out of 250000 steps  (3%)
03:26:22:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 2025000 out of 2500000 steps (81%)
03:27:20:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 2050000 out of 2500000 steps (82%)
03:27:40:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 10000 out of 250000 steps  (4%)
03:28:18:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 2075000 out of 2500000 steps (83%)
03:29:16:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 2100000 out of 2500000 steps (84%)
03:29:43:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 12500 out of 250000 steps  (5%)
03:30:15:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 2125000 out of 2500000 steps (85%)
03:31:13:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 2150000 out of 2500000 steps (86%)
03:31:48:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 15000 out of 250000 steps  (6%)
03:32:11:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 2175000 out of 2500000 steps (87%)
03:33:09:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 2200000 out of 2500000 steps (88%)
03:33:52:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 17500 out of 250000 steps  (7%)
03:34:09:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 2225000 out of 2500000 steps (89%)
03:35:07:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 2250000 out of 2500000 steps (90%)
03:35:55:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 20000 out of 250000 steps  (8%)
03:36:05:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 2275000 out of 2500000 steps (91%)
03:37:03:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 2300000 out of 2500000 steps (92%)
03:37:58:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 22500 out of 250000 steps  (9%)
03:38:03:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 2325000 out of 2500000 steps (93%)
03:39:01:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 2350000 out of 2500000 steps (94%)
03:39:59:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 2375000 out of 2500000 steps (95%)
03:40:02:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 25000 out of 250000 steps  (10%)
03:40:57:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 2400000 out of 2500000 steps (96%)
03:41:56:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 2425000 out of 2500000 steps (97%)
03:42:04:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 27500 out of 250000 steps  (11%)
03:42:54:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 2450000 out of 2500000 steps (98%)
03:43:52:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 2475000 out of 2500000 steps (99%)
03:43:54:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:80
03:43:55:WU01:FS01:Assigned to work server 140.163.4.242
03:43:55:WU01:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: RUNNING gpu:0:GM200 [GeForce GTX 980 Ti] from 140.163.4.242
03:43:55:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 140.163.4.242:8080
03:43:55:WU01:FS01ownloading 4.05MiB
03:43:57:WU01:FS01ownload complete
03:43:57:WU01:FS01:Received Unit: id:01 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:11401 run:39 clone:26 gen:9 core:0x21 unit:0x0000000f8ca304f257c5cc73982400fc
03:44:07:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 30000 out of 250000 steps  (12%)
03:44:51:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 2500000 out of 2500000 steps (100%)
03:44:52:WU02:FS01:0x21:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
03:44:52:WU02:FS01:0x21:Saving result file checkpointState.xml
03:44:52:WU02:FS01:0x21:Saving result file checkpt.crc
03:44:52:WU02:FS01:0x21:Saving result file log.txt
03:44:52:WU02:FS01:0x21:Saving result file positions.xtc
03:44:52:WU02:FS01:0x21:Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
03:44:53:WU02:FS01:FahCore returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
03:44:53:WU02:FS01:Sending unit results: id:02 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:9175 run:10 clone:15 gen:21 core:0x21 unit:0x0000001fab436c6957b24c282a96914b
03:44:53:WU02:FS01:Uploading 13.14MiB to 171.67.108.105
03:44:53:WU01:FS01:Starting
03:44:53:WU02:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.105:8080
03:44:53:WU01:FS01:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/ProgramData/FAHClient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_21.fah/FahCore_21.exe -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 9328 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia
03:44:53:WU01:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 10204
03:44:53:WU01:FS01:Core PID:7256
03:44:53:WU01:FS01:FahCore 0x21 started
03:44:54:WU01:FS01:0x21:*********************** Log Started 2016-10-04T03:44:53Z ***********************
03:44:54:WU01:FS01:0x21roject: 11401 (Run 39, Clone 26, Gen 9)
03:44:54:WU01:FS01:0x21:Unit: 0x0000000f8ca304f257c5cc73982400fc
03:44:54:WU01:FS01:0x21:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
03:44:54:WU01:FS01:0x21:Machine: 1
03:44:54:WU01:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file core.xml
03:44:54:WU01:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file system.xml
03:44:54:WU01:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file integrator.xml
03:44:54:WU01:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file state.xml
03:44:54:WU01:FS01:0x21igital signatures verified
03:44:54:WU01:FS01:0x21:Folding@home GPU Core21 Folding@home Core
03:44:54:WU01:FS01:0x21:Version 0.0.17
03:44:55:WU02:FS01:Upload complete
03:44:55:WU02:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
03:44:55:WU02:FS01:Final credit estimate, 39570.00 points
03:44:55:WU02:FS01:Cleaning up
03:45:00:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 0 out of 5000000 steps (0%)
03:45:00:WU01:FS01:0x21:Temperature control disabled. Requirements: single Nvidia GPU, tmax must be < 110 and twait >= 900
03:46:10:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 32500 out of 250000 steps  (13%)
03:47:15:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 50000 out of 5000000 steps (1%)
03:48:12:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 35000 out of 250000 steps  (14%)
03:49:30:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 100000 out of 5000000 steps (2%)
03:50:14:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 37500 out of 250000 steps  (15%)
03:51:46:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 150000 out of 5000000 steps (3%)
03:52:16:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 40000 out of 250000 steps  (16%)
03:54:00:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 200000 out of 5000000 steps (4%)
03:54:19:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 42500 out of 250000 steps  (17%)
03:56:14:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 250000 out of 5000000 steps (5%)
03:56:21:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 45000 out of 250000 steps  (18%)
03:58:24:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 47500 out of 250000 steps  (19%)
03:58:30:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 300000 out of 5000000 steps (6%)
******************************* Date: 2016-10-04 *******************************
04:00:26:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 50000 out of 250000 steps  (20%)
04:00:44:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 350000 out of 5000000 steps (7%)
04:02:28:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 52500 out of 250000 steps  (21%)
04:03:00:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 400000 out of 5000000 steps (8%)
04:04:33:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 55000 out of 250000 steps  (22%)
04:05:14:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 450000 out of 5000000 steps (9%)
04:06:35:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 57500 out of 250000 steps  (23%)
04:07:28:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 500000 out of 5000000 steps (10%)
04:08:37:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 60000 out of 250000 steps  (24%)
04:09:44:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 550000 out of 5000000 steps (11%)
04:10:39:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 62500 out of 250000 steps  (25%)
04:11:58:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 600000 out of 5000000 steps (12%)
04:12:41:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 65000 out of 250000 steps  (26%)
04:14:14:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 650000 out of 5000000 steps (13%)
04:14:43:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 67500 out of 250000 steps  (27%)
04:16:29:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 700000 out of 5000000 steps (14%)
04:16:45:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 70000 out of 250000 steps  (28%)
04:18:43:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 750000 out of 5000000 steps (15%)
04:18:47:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 72500 out of 250000 steps  (29%)
04:20:49:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 75000 out of 250000 steps  (30%)
04:20:59:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 800000 out of 5000000 steps (16%)
04:22:51:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 77500 out of 250000 steps  (31%)
04:23:13:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 850000 out of 5000000 steps (17%)
04:24:53:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 80000 out of 250000 steps  (32%)
04:25:29:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 900000 out of 5000000 steps (18%)
04:26:55:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 82500 out of 250000 steps  (33%)
04:27:43:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 950000 out of 5000000 steps (19%)
04:28:57:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 85000 out of 250000 steps  (34%)
04:29:57:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1000000 out of 5000000 steps (20%)
04:31:00:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 87500 out of 250000 steps  (35%)
04:32:13:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1050000 out of 5000000 steps (21%)
04:33:02:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 90000 out of 250000 steps  (36%)
04:34:28:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1100000 out of 5000000 steps (22%)
04:35:04:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 92500 out of 250000 steps  (37%)
04:36:44:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1150000 out of 5000000 steps (23%)
04:37:06:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 95000 out of 250000 steps  (38%)
04:38:58:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1200000 out of 5000000 steps (24%)
04:39:08:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 97500 out of 250000 steps  (39%)
04:41:09:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 100000 out of 250000 steps  (40%)
04:41:12:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1250000 out of 5000000 steps (25%)
04:43:11:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 102500 out of 250000 steps  (41%)
04:43:28:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1300000 out of 5000000 steps (26%)
04:45:13:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 105000 out of 250000 steps  (42%)
04:45:42:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1350000 out of 5000000 steps (27%)
04:47:14:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 107500 out of 250000 steps  (43%)
04:47:58:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1400000 out of 5000000 steps (28%)
04:49:16:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 110000 out of 250000 steps  (44%)
04:50:13:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1450000 out of 5000000 steps (29%)
04:51:17:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 112500 out of 250000 steps  (45%)
04:52:27:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1500000 out of 5000000 steps (30%)
04:53:19:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 115000 out of 250000 steps  (46%)
04:54:43:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1550000 out of 5000000 steps (31%)
04:55:22:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 117500 out of 250000 steps  (47%)
04:56:57:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1600000 out of 5000000 steps (32%)
04:57:24:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 120000 out of 250000 steps  (48%)
04:59:13:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1650000 out of 5000000 steps (33%)
04:59:26:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 122500 out of 250000 steps  (49%)
05:01:27:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1700000 out of 5000000 steps (34%)
05:01:28:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 125000 out of 250000 steps  (50%)
05:03:29:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 127500 out of 250000 steps  (51%)
05:03:42:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1750000 out of 5000000 steps (35%)
05:05:32:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 130000 out of 250000 steps  (52%)
05:05:58:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1800000 out of 5000000 steps (36%)
05:07:34:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 132500 out of 250000 steps  (53%)
05:08:12:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1850000 out of 5000000 steps (37%)
05:09:36:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 135000 out of 250000 steps  (54%)
05:10:28:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1900000 out of 5000000 steps (38%)
05:11:38:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 137500 out of 250000 steps  (55%)
05:12:42:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1950000 out of 5000000 steps (39%)
05:13:40:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 140000 out of 250000 steps  (56%)
05:14:57:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2000000 out of 5000000 steps (40%)
05:15:42:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 142500 out of 250000 steps  (57%)
05:17:13:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2050000 out of 5000000 steps (41%)
05:17:44:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 145000 out of 250000 steps  (58%)
05:19:27:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2100000 out of 5000000 steps (42%)
05:19:46:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 147500 out of 250000 steps  (59%)
05:21:43:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2150000 out of 5000000 steps (43%)
05:21:48:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 150000 out of 250000 steps  (60%)
05:23:50:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 152500 out of 250000 steps  (61%)
05:23:57:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2200000 out of 5000000 steps (44%)
05:25:53:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 155000 out of 250000 steps  (62%)
05:26:12:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2250000 out of 5000000 steps (45%)
05:27:54:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 157500 out of 250000 steps  (63%)
05:28:28:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2300000 out of 5000000 steps (46%)
05:29:57:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 160000 out of 250000 steps  (64%)
05:30:42:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2350000 out of 5000000 steps (47%)
05:32:01:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 162500 out of 250000 steps  (65%)
05:32:58:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2400000 out of 5000000 steps (48%)
05:34:02:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 165000 out of 250000 steps  (66%)
05:35:12:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2450000 out of 5000000 steps (49%)
05:36:04:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 167500 out of 250000 steps  (67%)
05:37:27:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2500000 out of 5000000 steps (50%)
05:38:06:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 170000 out of 250000 steps  (68%)
05:39:43:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2550000 out of 5000000 steps (51%)
05:40:08:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 172500 out of 250000 steps  (69%)
05:41:57:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2600000 out of 5000000 steps (52%)
05:42:10:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 175000 out of 250000 steps  (70%)
05:44:12:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 177500 out of 250000 steps  (71%)
05:44:13:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2650000 out of 5000000 steps (53%)
05:46:14:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 180000 out of 250000 steps  (72%)
05:46:27:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2700000 out of 5000000 steps (54%)
05:48:16:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 182500 out of 250000 steps  (73%)
05:48:42:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2750000 out of 5000000 steps (55%)
05:50:19:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 185000 out of 250000 steps  (74%)
05:50:58:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2800000 out of 5000000 steps (56%)
05:52:20:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 187500 out of 250000 steps  (75%)
05:53:12:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2850000 out of 5000000 steps (57%)
05:54:22:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 190000 out of 250000 steps  (76%)
05:55:28:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2900000 out of 5000000 steps (58%)
05:56:25:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 192500 out of 250000 steps  (77%)
05:57:42:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2950000 out of 5000000 steps (59%)
05:58:26:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 195000 out of 250000 steps  (78%)
05:59:57:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3000000 out of 5000000 steps (60%)
06:00:29:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 197500 out of 250000 steps  (79%)
06:02:13:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3050000 out of 5000000 steps (61%)
06:02:31:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 200000 out of 250000 steps  (80%)
06:04:27:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3100000 out of 5000000 steps (62%)
06:04:46:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 202500 out of 250000 steps  (81%)
06:06:43:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3150000 out of 5000000 steps (63%)
06:06:48:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 205000 out of 250000 steps  (82%)
06:08:50:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 207500 out of 250000 steps  (83%)
06:08:57:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3200000 out of 5000000 steps (64%)
06:10:53:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 210000 out of 250000 steps  (84%)
06:11:12:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3250000 out of 5000000 steps (65%)
06:12:55:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 212500 out of 250000 steps  (85%)
06:13:28:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3300000 out of 5000000 steps (66%)
06:14:58:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 215000 out of 250000 steps  (86%)
06:15:42:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3350000 out of 5000000 steps (67%)
06:17:01:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 217500 out of 250000 steps  (87%)
06:17:58:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3400000 out of 5000000 steps (68%)
06:19:03:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 220000 out of 250000 steps  (88%)
06:20:13:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3450000 out of 5000000 steps (69%)
06:21:06:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 222500 out of 250000 steps  (89%)
06:22:27:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3500000 out of 5000000 steps (70%)
06:23:09:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 225000 out of 250000 steps  (90%)
06:24:43:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3550000 out of 5000000 steps (71%)
06:25:11:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 227500 out of 250000 steps  (91%)
06:26:57:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3600000 out of 5000000 steps (72%)
06:27:14:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 230000 out of 250000 steps  (92%)
06:29:13:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3650000 out of 5000000 steps (73%)
06:29:17:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 232500 out of 250000 steps  (93%)
06:31:21:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 235000 out of 250000 steps  (94%)
06:31:28:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3700000 out of 5000000 steps (74%)
06:33:24:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 237500 out of 250000 steps  (95%)
06:33:42:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3750000 out of 5000000 steps (75%)
06:35:27:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 240000 out of 250000 steps  (96%)
06:35:58:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3800000 out of 5000000 steps (76%)
06:37:30:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 242500 out of 250000 steps  (97%)
06:38:13:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3850000 out of 5000000 steps (77%)
06:39:32:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 245000 out of 250000 steps  (98%)
06:40:29:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3900000 out of 5000000 steps (78%)
06:41:34:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 247500 out of 250000 steps  (99%)
06:41:35:WU02:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:8080
06:41:36:WU02:FS00:Assigned to work server 171.67.108.158
06:41:36:WU02:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: RUNNING cpu:3 from 171.67.108.158
06:41:36:WU02:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.158:8080
06:41:37:WU02:FS00ownloading 808.52KiB
06:41:38:WU02:FS00ownload complete
06:41:39:WU02:FS00:Received Unit: id:02 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:9037 run:753 clone:1 gen:86 core:0xa4 unit:0x00000071ab436c9e56982ab45342cbd2
06:42:43:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3950000 out of 5000000 steps (79%)
06:43:36:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 250000 out of 250000 steps  (100%)
06:43:36:WU00:FS00:0xa4ynamicWrapper: Finished Work Unit: sleep=10000
06:43:47:WU00:FS00:0xa4:
06:43:47:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Finished Work Unit:
06:43:47:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Reading up to 811824 from "00/wudata_01.trr": Read 811824
06:43:47:WU00:FS00:0xa4:trr file hash check passed.
06:43:47:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Reading up to 746756 from "00/wudata_01.xtc": Read 746756
06:43:47:WU00:FS00:0xa4:xtc file hash check passed.
06:43:47:WU00:FS00:0xa4:edr file hash check passed.
06:43:47:WU00:FS00:0xa4:logfile size: 23233
06:43:47:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Leaving Run
06:43:48:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Writing 1584301 bytes of core data to disk...
06:43:48:WU00:FS00:0xa4one: 1583789 -> 1538944 (compressed to 97.1 percent)
06:43:48:WU00:FS00:0xa4:  ... Done.
06:43:48:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Shutting down core
06:43:48:WU00:FS00:0xa4:
06:43:48:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
06:43:48:WU00:FS00:FahCore returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
06:43:48:WU00:FS00:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:9040 run:278 clone:4 gen:40 core:0xa4 unit:0x00000034ab436c9e56e9d92add8aa170
06:43:48:WU00:FS00:Uploading 1.47MiB to 171.67.108.158
06:43:48:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.158:8080
06:43:49:WU02:FS00:Starting
06:43:49:WU02:FS00:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/ProgramData/FAHClient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/Core_a4.fah/FahCore_a4.exe -dir 02 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 9328 -checkpoint 15 -np 3
06:43:49:WU02:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 8792
06:43:50:WU02:FS00:Core PID:10004
06:43:50:WU02:FS00:FahCore 0xa4 started
06:43:50:WU02:FS00:0xa4:
06:43:50:WU02:FS00:0xa4:*------------------------------*
06:43:50:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Folding@Home Gromacs GB Core
06:43:50:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Version 2.27 (Dec. 15, 2010)
06:43:50:WU02:FS00:0xa4:
06:43:50:WU02:FS00:0xa4reparing to commence simulation
06:43:50:WU02:FS00:0xa4:- Looking at optimizations...
06:43:50:WU02:FS00:0xa4:- Created dyn
06:43:50:WU02:FS00:0xa4:- Files status OK
06:43:50:WU02:FS00:0xa4:- Expanded 827408 -> 1403472 (decompressed 169.6 percent)
06:43:50:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=827408 data_size=1403472, decompressed_data_size=1403472 diff=0
06:43:50:WU02:FS00:0xa4:- Digital signature verified
06:43:50:WU02:FS00:0xa4:
06:43:50:WU02:FS00:0xa4roject: 9037 (Run 753, Clone 1, Gen 86)
06:43:50:WU02:FS00:0xa4:
06:43:50:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Assembly optimizations on if available.
06:43:50:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Entering M.D.
06:43:51:WU00:FS00:Upload complete
06:43:51:WU00:FS00:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
06:43:51:WU00:FS00:Final credit estimate, 1364.00 points
06:43:51:WU00:FS00:Cleaning up
06:43:56:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Mapping NT from 3 to 3 
06:43:56:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 0 out of 250000 steps  (0%)
06:44:57:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4000000 out of 5000000 steps (80%)
06:46:00:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 2500 out of 250000 steps  (1%)
06:47:13:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4050000 out of 5000000 steps (81%)
06:48:04:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 5000 out of 250000 steps  (2%)
06:49:28:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4100000 out of 5000000 steps (82%)
06:50:08:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 7500 out of 250000 steps  (3%)
06:51:44:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4150000 out of 5000000 steps (83%)
06:52:11:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 10000 out of 250000 steps  (4%)
06:53:58:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4200000 out of 5000000 steps (84%)
06:54:14:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 12500 out of 250000 steps  (5%)
06:56:12:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4250000 out of 5000000 steps (85%)
06:56:19:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 15000 out of 250000 steps  (6%)
06:58:23:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 17500 out of 250000 steps  (7%)
06:58:28:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4300000 out of 5000000 steps (86%)
07:00:26:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 20000 out of 250000 steps  (8%)
07:00:42:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4350000 out of 5000000 steps (87%)
07:02:29:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 22500 out of 250000 steps  (9%)
07:02:58:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4400000 out of 5000000 steps (88%)
07:04:32:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 25000 out of 250000 steps  (10%)
07:05:13:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4450000 out of 5000000 steps (89%)
07:06:35:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 27500 out of 250000 steps  (11%)
07:07:27:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4500000 out of 5000000 steps (90%)
07:08:37:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 30000 out of 250000 steps  (12%)
07:09:43:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4550000 out of 5000000 steps (91%)
07:10:41:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 32500 out of 250000 steps  (13%)
07:11:57:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4600000 out of 5000000 steps (92%)
07:12:44:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 35000 out of 250000 steps  (14%)
07:14:13:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4650000 out of 5000000 steps (93%)
07:14:48:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 37500 out of 250000 steps  (15%)
07:16:28:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4700000 out of 5000000 steps (94%)
07:16:52:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 40000 out of 250000 steps  (16%)
07:18:42:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4750000 out of 5000000 steps (95%)
07:18:55:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 42500 out of 250000 steps  (17%)
07:20:58:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4800000 out of 5000000 steps (96%)
07:20:59:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 45000 out of 250000 steps  (18%)
07:23:02:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 47500 out of 250000 steps  (19%)
07:23:12:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4850000 out of 5000000 steps (97%)
07:25:06:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 50000 out of 250000 steps  (20%)
07:25:29:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4900000 out of 5000000 steps (98%)
07:27:10:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 52500 out of 250000 steps  (21%)
07:27:43:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4950000 out of 5000000 steps (99%)
07:27:45:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:80
07:27:46:WU00:FS01:Assigned to work server 171.67.108.105
07:27:46:WU00:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: RUNNING gpu:0:GM200 [GeForce GTX 980 Ti] from 171.67.108.105
07:27:46:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.105:8080
07:27:47:WU00:FS01ownloading 19.68MiB
07:27:49:WU00:FS01ownload complete
07:27:49:WU00:FS01:Received Unit: id:00 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:9176 run:22 clone:16 gen:20 core:0x21 unit:0x00000018ab436c6957b24c29c645f338
07:29:15:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 55000 out of 250000 steps  (22%)
07:29:57:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 5000000 out of 5000000 steps (100%)
07:29:59:WU01:FS01:0x21:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
07:29:59:WU01:FS01:0x21:Saving result file checkpointState.xml
07:30:00:WU01:FS01:0x21:Saving result file checkpt.crc
07:30:00:WU01:FS01:0x21:Saving result file log.txt
07:30:00:WU01:FS01:0x21:Saving result file positions.xtc
07:30:01:WU01:FS01:0x21:Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
07:30:02:WU01:FS01:FahCore returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
07:30:02:WU01:FS01:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:11401 run:39 clone:26 gen:9 core:0x21 unit:0x0000000f8ca304f257c5cc73982400fc
07:30:02:WU01:FS01:Uploading 10.69MiB to 140.163.4.242
07:30:02:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 140.163.4.242:8080
07:30:02:WU00:FS01:Starting
07:30:02:WU00:FS01:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/ProgramData/FAHClient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_21.fah/FahCore_21.exe -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 9328 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia
07:30:03:WU00:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 5124
07:30:04:WU00:FS01:Core PID:808
07:30:04:WU00:FS01:FahCore 0x21 started
07:30:04:WU00:FS01:0x21:*********************** Log Started 2016-10-04T07:30:04Z ***********************
07:30:04:WU00:FS01:0x21roject: 9176 (Run 22, Clone 16, Gen 20)
07:30:04:WU00:FS01:0x21:Unit: 0x00000018ab436c6957b24c29c645f338
07:30:04:WU00:FS01:0x21:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
07:30:04:WU00:FS01:0x21:Machine: 1
07:30:04:WU00:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file core.xml
07:30:04:WU00:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file integrator.xml
07:30:04:WU00:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file state.xml
07:30:04:WU00:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file system.xml
07:30:04:WU00:FS01:0x21igital signatures verified
07:30:04:WU00:FS01:0x21:Folding@home GPU Core21 Folding@home Core
07:30:04:WU00:FS01:0x21:Version 0.0.17
07:30:08:WU01:FS01:Upload 23.38%
07:30:10:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 0 out of 2500000 steps (0%)
07:30:10:WU00:FS01:0x21:Temperature control disabled. Requirements: single Nvidia GPU, tmax must be < 110 and twait >= 900
07:30:14:WU01:FS01:Upload 75.40%
07:30:26:WU01:FS01:Upload complete
07:30:26:WU01:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
07:30:26:WU01:FS01:Final credit estimate, 108780.00 points
07:30:26:WU01:FS01:Cleaning up
07:31:04:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 25000 out of 2500000 steps (1%)
07:31:21:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 57500 out of 250000 steps  (23%)
07:31:56:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 50000 out of 2500000 steps (2%)
07:32:49:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 75000 out of 2500000 steps (3%)
07:33:26:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 60000 out of 250000 steps  (24%)
07:33:42:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 100000 out of 2500000 steps (4%)
07:34:35:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 125000 out of 2500000 steps (5%)
07:35:28:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 150000 out of 2500000 steps (6%)
07:35:29:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 62500 out of 250000 steps  (25%)
07:36:21:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 175000 out of 2500000 steps (7%)
07:37:14:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 200000 out of 2500000 steps (8%)
07:37:33:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 65000 out of 250000 steps  (26%)
07:38:07:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 225000 out of 2500000 steps (9%)
07:39:00:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 250000 out of 2500000 steps (10%)
07:39:37:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 67500 out of 250000 steps  (27%)
07:39:53:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 275000 out of 2500000 steps (11%)
07:40:45:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 300000 out of 2500000 steps (12%)
07:41:39:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 325000 out of 2500000 steps (13%)
07:41:41:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 70000 out of 250000 steps  (28%)
07:42:32:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 350000 out of 2500000 steps (14%)
07:43:25:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 375000 out of 2500000 steps (15%)
07:43:44:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 72500 out of 250000 steps  (29%)
07:44:17:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 400000 out of 2500000 steps (16%)
07:45:11:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 425000 out of 2500000 steps (17%)
07:45:49:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 75000 out of 250000 steps  (30%)
07:46:04:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 450000 out of 2500000 steps (18%)
07:46:57:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 475000 out of 2500000 steps (19%)
07:47:49:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 500000 out of 2500000 steps (20%)
07:47:52:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 77500 out of 250000 steps  (31%)
07:48:43:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 525000 out of 2500000 steps (21%)
07:49:36:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 550000 out of 2500000 steps (22%)
07:49:57:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 80000 out of 250000 steps  (32%)
07:50:29:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 575000 out of 2500000 steps (23%)
07:51:21:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 600000 out of 2500000 steps (24%)
07:52:01:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 82500 out of 250000 steps  (33%)
07:52:15:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 625000 out of 2500000 steps (25%)
07:53:08:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 650000 out of 2500000 steps (26%)
07:54:01:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 675000 out of 2500000 steps (27%)
07:54:05:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 85000 out of 250000 steps  (34%)
07:54:54:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 700000 out of 2500000 steps (28%)
07:55:47:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 725000 out of 2500000 steps (29%)
07:56:09:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 87500 out of 250000 steps  (35%)
07:56:40:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 750000 out of 2500000 steps (30%)
07:57:33:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 775000 out of 2500000 steps (31%)
07:58:13:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 90000 out of 250000 steps  (36%)
07:58:26:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 800000 out of 2500000 steps (32%)
07:59:19:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 825000 out of 2500000 steps (33%)
08:00:12:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 850000 out of 2500000 steps (34%)
08:00:17:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 92500 out of 250000 steps  (37%)
08:01:05:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 875000 out of 2500000 steps (35%)
08:01:57:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 900000 out of 2500000 steps (36%)
08:02:21:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 95000 out of 250000 steps  (38%)
08:02:51:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 925000 out of 2500000 steps (37%)
08:03:44:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 950000 out of 2500000 steps (38%)
08:04:37:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 975000 out of 2500000 steps (39%)
08:04:38:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 97500 out of 250000 steps  (39%)
08:05:30:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1000000 out of 2500000 steps (40%)
08:06:24:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1025000 out of 2500000 steps (41%)
08:06:43:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 100000 out of 250000 steps  (40%)
08:07:16:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1050000 out of 2500000 steps (42%)
08:08:09:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1075000 out of 2500000 steps (43%)
08:08:46:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 102500 out of 250000 steps  (41%)
08:09:01:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1100000 out of 2500000 steps (44%)
08:09:55:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1125000 out of 2500000 steps (45%)
08:10:48:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1150000 out of 2500000 steps (46%)
08:10:51:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 105000 out of 250000 steps  (42%)
08:11:41:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1175000 out of 2500000 steps (47%)
08:12:34:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1200000 out of 2500000 steps (48%)
08:12:55:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 107500 out of 250000 steps  (43%)
08:13:28:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1225000 out of 2500000 steps (49%)
08:14:20:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1250000 out of 2500000 steps (50%)
08:15:00:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 110000 out of 250000 steps  (44%)
08:15:13:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1275000 out of 2500000 steps (51%)
08:16:06:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1300000 out of 2500000 steps (52%)
08:17:00:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1325000 out of 2500000 steps (53%)
08:17:05:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 112500 out of 250000 steps  (45%)
08:17:52:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1350000 out of 2500000 steps (54%)
08:18:45:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1375000 out of 2500000 steps (55%)
08:19:09:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 115000 out of 250000 steps  (46%)
08:19:38:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1400000 out of 2500000 steps (56%)
08:20:32:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1425000 out of 2500000 steps (57%)
08:21:14:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 117500 out of 250000 steps  (47%)
08:21:24:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1450000 out of 2500000 steps (58%)
08:22:17:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1475000 out of 2500000 steps (59%)
08:23:10:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1500000 out of 2500000 steps (60%)
08:23:20:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 120000 out of 250000 steps  (48%)
08:24:04:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1525000 out of 2500000 steps (61%)
08:24:56:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1550000 out of 2500000 steps (62%)
08:25:24:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 122500 out of 250000 steps  (49%)
08:25:49:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1575000 out of 2500000 steps (63%)
08:26:42:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1600000 out of 2500000 steps (64%)
08:27:28:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 125000 out of 250000 steps  (50%)
08:27:36:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1625000 out of 2500000 steps (65%)
08:28:28:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1650000 out of 2500000 steps (66%)
08:29:21:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1675000 out of 2500000 steps (67%)
08:29:32:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 127500 out of 250000 steps  (51%)
08:30:14:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1700000 out of 2500000 steps (68%)
08:31:08:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1725000 out of 2500000 steps (69%)
08:31:39:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 130000 out of 250000 steps  (52%)
08:32:00:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1750000 out of 2500000 steps (70%)
08:32:53:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1775000 out of 2500000 steps (71%)
08:33:43:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 132500 out of 250000 steps  (53%)
08:33:46:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1800000 out of 2500000 steps (72%)
08:34:40:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1825000 out of 2500000 steps (73%)
08:35:32:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1850000 out of 2500000 steps (74%)
08:35:48:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 135000 out of 250000 steps  (54%)
08:36:25:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1875000 out of 2500000 steps (75%)
08:37:18:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1900000 out of 2500000 steps (76%)
08:37:53:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 137500 out of 250000 steps  (55%)
08:38:12:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1925000 out of 2500000 steps (77%)
08:39:04:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1950000 out of 2500000 steps (78%)
08:39:57:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1975000 out of 2500000 steps (79%)
08:39:57:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 140000 out of 250000 steps  (56%)
08:40:50:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 2000000 out of 2500000 steps (80%)
08:41:44:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 2025000 out of 2500000 steps (81%)
08:42:02:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 142500 out of 250000 steps  (57%)
08:42:36:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 2050000 out of 2500000 steps (82%)
08:43:29:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 2075000 out of 2500000 steps (83%)
08:44:06:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 145000 out of 250000 steps  (58%)
08:44:22:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 2100000 out of 2500000 steps (84%)
08:45:16:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 2125000 out of 2500000 steps (85%)
08:46:09:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 2150000 out of 2500000 steps (86%)
08:46:11:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 147500 out of 250000 steps  (59%)
08:47:01:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 2175000 out of 2500000 steps (87%)
08:47:54:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 2200000 out of 2500000 steps (88%)
08:48:15:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 150000 out of 250000 steps  (60%)
08:48:48:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 2225000 out of 2500000 steps (89%)
08:49:41:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 2250000 out of 2500000 steps (90%)
08:50:19:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 152500 out of 250000 steps  (61%)
08:50:33:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 2275000 out of 2500000 steps (91%)
08:51:26:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 2300000 out of 2500000 steps (92%)
08:52:20:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 2325000 out of 2500000 steps (93%)
08:52:24:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 155000 out of 250000 steps  (62%)
08:53:12:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 2350000 out of 2500000 steps (94%)
08:54:05:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 2375000 out of 2500000 steps (95%)
08:54:28:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 157500 out of 250000 steps  (63%)
08:54:58:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 2400000 out of 2500000 steps (96%)
08:55:52:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 2425000 out of 2500000 steps (97%)
08:56:32:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 160000 out of 250000 steps  (64%)
08:56:45:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 2450000 out of 2500000 steps (98%)
08:57:37:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 2475000 out of 2500000 steps (99%)
08:57:39:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:80
08:57:40:WU01:FS01:Assigned to work server 171.67.108.105
08:57:40:WU01:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: RUNNING gpu:0:GM200 [GeForce GTX 980 Ti] from 171.67.108.105
08:57:40:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.105:8080
08:57:40:WU01:FS01ownloading 19.99MiB
08:57:43:WU01:FS01ownload complete
08:57:43:WU01:FS01:Received Unit: id:01 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:9178 run:17 clone:14 gen:148 core:0x21 unit:0x000000bdab436c6957b24c2a45717069
08:58:30:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 2500000 out of 2500000 steps (100%)
08:58:31:WU00:FS01:0x21:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
08:58:31:WU00:FS01:0x21:Saving result file checkpointState.xml
08:58:31:WU00:FS01:0x21:Saving result file checkpt.crc
08:58:31:WU00:FS01:0x21:Saving result file log.txt
08:58:31:WU00:FS01:0x21:Saving result file positions.xtc
08:58:31:WU00:FS01:0x21:Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
08:58:32:WU00:FS01:FahCore returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
08:58:32:WU00:FS01:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:9176 run:22 clone:16 gen:20 core:0x21 unit:0x00000018ab436c6957b24c29c645f338
08:58:32:WU00:FS01:Uploading 11.62MiB to 171.67.108.105
08:58:32:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.105:8080
08:58:32:WU01:FS01:Starting
08:58:32:WU01:FS01:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/ProgramData/FAHClient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_21.fah/FahCore_21.exe -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 9328 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia
08:58:33:WU01:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 9576
08:58:33:WU01:FS01:Core PID:8368
08:58:33:WU01:FS01:FahCore 0x21 started
08:58:34:WU01:FS01:0x21:*********************** Log Started 2016-10-04T08:58:33Z ***********************
08:58:34:WU01:FS01:0x21roject: 9178 (Run 17, Clone 14, Gen 148)
08:58:34:WU01:FS01:0x21:Unit: 0x000000bdab436c6957b24c2a45717069
08:58:34:WU01:FS01:0x21:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
08:58:34:WU01:FS01:0x21:Machine: 1
08:58:34:WU01:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file core.xml
08:58:34:WU01:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file integrator.xml
08:58:34:WU01:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file state.xml
08:58:34:WU01:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file system.xml
08:58:34:WU01:FS01:0x21igital signatures verified
08:58:34:WU01:FS01:0x21:Folding@home GPU Core21 Folding@home Core
08:58:34:WU01:FS01:0x21:Version 0.0.17
08:58:34:WU00:FS01:Upload complete
08:58:35:WU00:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
08:58:35:WU00:FS01:Final credit estimate, 41353.00 points
08:58:35:WU00:FS01:Cleaning up
08:58:37:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 162500 out of 250000 steps  (65%)
08:58:40:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 0 out of 2500000 steps (0%)
08:58:40:WU01:FS01:0x21:Temperature control disabled. Requirements: single Nvidia GPU, tmax must be < 110 and twait >= 900
08:59:33:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 25000 out of 2500000 steps (1%)
09:00:25:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 50000 out of 2500000 steps (2%)
09:00:42:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 165000 out of 250000 steps  (66%)
09:01:18:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 75000 out of 2500000 steps (3%)
09:02:11:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 100000 out of 2500000 steps (4%)
09:02:46:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 167500 out of 250000 steps  (67%)
09:03:05:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 125000 out of 2500000 steps (5%)
09:03:57:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 150000 out of 2500000 steps (6%)
09:04:50:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 175000 out of 2500000 steps (7%)
09:04:51:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 170000 out of 250000 steps  (68%)
09:05:43:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 200000 out of 2500000 steps (8%)
09:06:37:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 225000 out of 2500000 steps (9%)
09:06:56:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 172500 out of 250000 steps  (69%)
09:07:12:134:127.0.0.1:New Web connection
09:07:30:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 250000 out of 2500000 steps (10%)
09:08:23:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 275000 out of 2500000 steps (11%)
09:09:09:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 175000 out of 250000 steps  (70%)
09:09:16:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 300000 out of 2500000 steps (12%)
09:10:10:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 325000 out of 2500000 steps (13%)
09:11:03:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 350000 out of 2500000 steps (14%)
09:11:16:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 177500 out of 250000 steps  (71%)
09:11:56:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 375000 out of 2500000 steps (15%)
09:12:49:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 400000 out of 2500000 steps (16%)
09:13:27:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 180000 out of 250000 steps  (72%)
09:13:44:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 425000 out of 2500000 steps (17%)
09:13:57:Saving configuration to config.xml
09:13:57:<config>
09:13:57:  <!-- Folding Core -->
09:13:57:  <checkpoint v='30'/>
09:13:57:
09:13:57:  <!-- Network -->
09:13:57:  <proxy v=':8080'/>
09:13:57:
09:13:57:  <!-- Slot Control -->
09:13:57:  <power v='full'/>
09:13:57:
09:13:57:  <!-- User Information -->
09:13:57:  <passkey v='********************************'/>
09:13:57:  <team v='70335'/>
09:13:57:  <user v='Raketenjoint'/>
09:13:57:
09:13:57:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
09:13:57:  <slot id='0' type='CPU'/>
09:13:57:  <slot id='1' type='GPU'>
09:13:57:    <client-type v='advanced'/>
09:13:57:  </slot>
09:13:57:</config>
09:14:07:Saving configuration to config.xml
09:14:07:<config>
09:14:07:  <!-- Folding Core -->
09:14:07:  <checkpoint v='30'/>
09:14:07:
09:14:07:  <!-- Network -->
09:14:07:  <proxy v=':8080'/>
09:14:07:
09:14:07:  <!-- Slot Control -->
09:14:07:  <power v='full'/>
09:14:07:
09:14:07:  <!-- User Information -->
09:14:07:  <passkey v='********************************'/>
09:14:07:  <team v='70335'/>
09:14:07:  <user v='Raketenjoint'/>
09:14:07:
09:14:07:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
09:14:07:  <slot id='0' type='CPU'/>
09:14:07:  <slot id='1' type='GPU'>
09:14:07:    <client-type v='advanced'/>
09:14:07:  </slot>
09:14:07:</config>
09:14:37:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 450000 out of 2500000 steps (18%)
09:15:31:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 475000 out of 2500000 steps (19%)
09:15:45:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 182500 out of 250000 steps  (73%)
09:16:25:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 500000 out of 2500000 steps (20%)
09:17:20:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 525000 out of 2500000 steps (21%)


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. Oktober 2016)

Mein Haswell i5 mit 4000 MHz und GTX 980TI hat in der Faltwoche WUs von 320.000 bis 945.000 bekommen. 
Die große Masse liegt aber um 600.000 bis 700.000. Was faltest Du? "Any disease" oder eine spezielle Krankheit?


----------



## Kashura (4. Oktober 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Mein Haswell i5 mit 4000 MHz und GTX 980TI hat in der Faltwoche WUs von 320.000 bis 945.000 bekommen.
> Die große Masse liegt aber um 600.000 bis 700.000. Was faltest Du? "Any disease" oder eine spezielle Krankheit?



Ich glaube das macht keinen Unterschied was man da angibt. Bei meinem Versuch war unabhängig von der Auswahl eine wilde Mischung aus allen WU's wie immer. @Rakete: ich bin auch so in dem PPD Bereich mit meiner 980 ti. Immer zwischen 500-800k je nach WU. Du solltest einen Unterschied in PPD bei 0x18 und 0x21 sehen


----------



## ProfBoom (4. Oktober 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Was faltest Du? "Any disease" oder eine spezielle Krankheit?



Völlig egal, der Schalter ist bisher nur Show.


----------



## Raketenjoint (4. Oktober 2016)

Kashura schrieb:


> Ich glaube das macht keinen Unterschied was man da angibt. Bei meinem Versuch war unabhängig von der Auswahl eine wilde Mischung aus allen WU's wie immer. @Rakete: ich bin auch so in dem PPD Bereich mit meiner 980 ti. Immer zwischen 500-800k je nach WU. Du solltest einen Unterschied in PPD bei 0x18 und 0x21 sehen


Bei mir steht gerade bei FahCore 0x21. Ist dieser perfomanter? Momentan habe ich mit dauerhaftem OC auf 1440 Mhz etwa 670 000 PPD. Das scheint ja langsam gutes Mittelmaß zu sein. Einen alten Treiber, der nur performanter für FAH ist, will ich nicht verwenden, da ich eigentlich das System zum Zocken vorsehe. 
Aber wenn Linux mindestens genauso perfomant wäre, ich den Dualboot hinbekomme, das OC unter Linux bewerkstellige und alles stabil mit dem richtigen Treiber läuft, würde ich auch dort falten. Gefällt mir allein wegen der Updates besser, die ich unter Windows nicht wirklich regeln kann. Hat jemand dazu einen Guide?


----------



## Kashura (4. Oktober 2016)

670k ppd ist für eine 0x21 etwas was ich auch immer wieder sehe (plus minus 30k ppd) von daher denke ich es ist alles ok bei dir. Manche 0x18 geben signifikant weniger. Ich hatte gestern eine 0x18 die 222 base credit points gab und kurfristig stand ich bei 340k ppd. WU ging aber auch nur 20 Minuten


----------



## harley765 (4. Oktober 2016)

aktuell rechnen bei mir die beiden Karten eine 0x21

980 Ti = 453291
980      = 612115!!! 

beide bei ca 70%


----------



## binär-11110110111 (4. Oktober 2016)

Nur mal so am Rande: Weiß jemand von Euch, wann der neue FAH-Client V 7.4.15 final wird ?

Edit: Mein F@H-Client hat sich gestern Abend aufgehängt & lies sich anschließend nicht mehr neu starten. Nur weil ich nach der neuen Software frage, muß die alte doch nicht gleich beleidigt sein. 

Nach der Neuinstallation gab es eine kleine Änderung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raketenjoint (5. Oktober 2016)

Macht es Sinn neben meiner GTX 980 ti meine alte Radeon HD 6950 1 GB in den Wasserkülungskreislauf mit reinzuhängen und mitfalten zu lassen?


----------



## Holdie (5. Oktober 2016)

Aus Wissenschaftlicher sicht: JA
Aus Wirtschaftlicher sicht: NEIN

Die 6950 macht kaum Punkte. Aber jedes WU hilft.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. Oktober 2016)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Nur weil ich nach der neuen Software frage, muß die alte doch nicht gleich beleidigt sein.


     

Bist Du gemein! Dein armer ausgebeuteter und verhöhnter Rechenknecht. Warum sagen wir Holdie, 
er soll seinen Rechner jeden Abend streicheln? Auch Rechner haben eine Seele und Du drohst einfach 
damit, den Client zu löschen.  Diese Härte muss man sich mal vorstellen! 

Klappt es denn nicht, den aktuellen Client zu deinstallieren und es einfach erneut zu probieren? Diese
kleinen Zicken schmieren immer mal wieder ab, ich hatte nach der letzten Faltaktion auch irgendwann
kurz danach genervt abgebrochen. Aktuell läuft mein Hauptsystem aber sehr stabil, zumindest solange
ich nicht dumme Versuche mit zwei Grafikkarten machen.

Oder ist die GTX 1060 noch zu neu und nicht optimal eingebunden? Läuft die Karte bei anderen stabil?

*Lösungssuche:*
Aha, was sehe ich da gerade im Anhang bei Dir? Du hast GTX 750TI und GTX 1060 im selben Rechner? 
Ich erinnere mich an Bumblebees Aussage, dass unterschiedliche Generationen nicht optimal laufen.

Wie läuft es überhaupt mit dem AMD-Prozessor? Nutzt der pro Grafikkarte ein Modul oder nur einen
Threat? Wäre es da unter Umständen besser, vier Threats abzuschalten, damit die vier verbleibenden
je eine eigene Integer-Berechnungseinheit haben?  Nur mal so  in den Raum geworfen? Das ist aber
völlig unabhängig von Deiner Frage, nur ein Ansatz zur Optimierung.


----------



## KillercornyX (5. Oktober 2016)

Wenn es Herbst wird, man aber noch keine Heizung an hat, bekommt man einen Falter mit kühlem Köpfchen 
Und grad mal wieder eine sehr lohnenswerte WU.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## harley765 (5. Oktober 2016)

wieso macht meine 980 immer mehr PPD's als die 980 Ti?


----------



## sonntagskind (5. Oktober 2016)

Sicher, dass das nicht einfach vertauscht ist? Sieht mir nämlich ganz danach aus, und kommt auch punktetechnisch hin.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (5. Oktober 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Bist Du gemein! Dein armer ausgebeuteter und verhöhnter Rechenknecht. Warum sagen wir Holdie,
> er soll seinen Rechner jeden Abend streicheln? Auch Rechner haben eine Seele und Du drohst einfach
> damit, den Client zu löschen.  Diese Härte muss man sich mal vorstellen!
> 
> ...



Unter win7 x64 werden aktuell "alle" Kerne zu ca. 15% ausgelastet. Wie sich das auf die Module oder Threats verteilt, kann ich nicht sagen. Da sie nun sauber eingebunden wurde, werde ich dies mal beobachten.


----------



## harley765 (5. Oktober 2016)

Das denke ich auch. dann vertauscht der Client das. (guckst Du Anhang)


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Oktober 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Bist Du gemein! Dein armer ausgebeuteter und verhöhnter Rechenknecht. Warum sagen wir Holdie,
> er soll seinen Rechner jeden Abend streicheln? Auch Rechner haben eine Seele und Du *drohst einfach
> damit,* den Client zu löschen.  Diese Härte muss man sich mal vorstellen!
> ...........
> ...



1) Er hat nicht mit DeInst. *gedroht* - er hat es getan ...
2) Mit unterschiedlichen GraKa-Generationen haben ich (und Andere) eigentlich nur negative Erfahrungen gemacht. 
Ich habe im Moment 2 Systeme am laufen in denen je eine 1060 und eine 1070 kombiniert sind - problemlos; beides "Millionenrechner"
Zu AMD kann ich enorm wenig sagen - habe ausschliesslich INTEL-CPU's im Einsatz



harley765 schrieb:


> wieso macht meine 980 immer mehr PPD's als die 980 Ti?



Das kann natürlich sein wenn:
- die 980er eine ausserordentlich "gute" WU bekommt
- gleichzeitig die 980Ti eine ebenso aussergewöhnlich schlechte
Im Normalfall ist die Ti *merklich *schneller

... Aus Brookers Gewinnspiel aus "Gamer folden gegen die Vergesslichkeit"



sonntagskind schrieb:


> Da Netzteile am effektivsten arbeiten, wenn sie so richtig Last haben, wäre es nur "vernünftig" (muhahahaha) wenn es mindestens drei bis vier GTX1080 befeuert.
> Bin auch gespannt, was für ein System es befeuern wird. Wobei ich bei Bumblebees-Rechnerpark auch verstehen könnte, wenn es ins Lager als Ersatzteil wandert, falls mal was anderes kaputt geht. Glückwunsch jedenfalls an dieser Stelle
> 
> @Bumblebee: Wie sind denn deine Hardware-Ausfallraten so? (vllt ja weiter in der Rumpelkammer)



Sind ausgesprochen moderat (aktuell)
Früher hatte ich eine Phase da sind mir die GTX560Ti (Kühlung) serienweise abgeraucht - wurden dann jeweils alle umgebaut
Bis auf zwei (alte) Kompakt-Wasserkühlungen habe ich aber in den letzten 2 Jahren nur noch eine defekte HDD ausgetauscht
Alles andere wurde "bei voller Gesundheit" ausgetauscht


----------



## harley765 (5. Oktober 2016)

Da ist definitiv etwas verschoben.
Ich Habe den Slot der 980 gelöscht. (war fertig mit rechnen) So das aktuell nur noch die 980 Ti rechnen soll.
MSI Afterburner zeigt aber genau das Gegenteil. 980 rechnet noch und der Client zeigt das die Ti noch rechnet.. 
Na auch nicht so tragisch.. Hauptsache es rechnet..


----------



## TEAM_70335 (5. Oktober 2016)

Ich war die Tage bissel faltnüchtert. Als ich feststellte das meine 980ti in alte Windows7 Muster verfällt und nur noch 470.000-520.00 ppd macht...ich überlegte was der Fehler nun auf einmal sein kann. Habe Windows 10 Pro. Da kam ich gestern Früh darauf mal die Windowsenergiespareinstellung von Ausblanziert auf Leistungsmodus zu stellen...und nun faltet es wieder gewohnt knapp bei 560000-660000 ppd...je nachdem was ich grade mache


----------



## Grestorn (5. Oktober 2016)

Ja, klar, dass sich die Energiespareinstellung auswirkt, ist ziemlich offensichtlich und lässt sich auch sofort nachvollziehen. 

Allerdings ist die Leistungsaufnahme und damit auch der Lärm und die Hitze exorbitant viel höher, wenn man auf "Leistung" stellt, weswegen ich darauf verzichte.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (5. Oktober 2016)

harley765 schrieb:


> Das denke ich auch. dann vertauscht der Client das. (guckst Du Anhang)



Der Client 7.4.4 vertauscht auch bei mir (immer schon) die GPUs, ist ein alter BUG. Im neuen Beta-Clienten ist dieses Problem bereits behoben.


----------



## sonntagskind (5. Oktober 2016)

@bumble: Gut zu wissen.  Ich habe beruflich auch viel mit Serverhardware zu tun und da wird ja immer mit der "Haltbarkeit" argumentiert, was den Aufpreis angeht (und natürlich Support, Vorhalten von Ersatzteilen etc pp...ich weiß)  Aber dann brauch ich mir ja nicht wirklich mit einem Ausfall bei Dauereinsatz zu rechnen. 

Gut, wirklich kaputtgegangen ist mir privat auch nur ein Netzteil und ein Mainboard...beide Male wegen geplatzter Kondensatoren.


----------



## mattinator (5. Oktober 2016)

sonntagskind schrieb:


> Gut, wirklich kaputtgegangen ist mir privat auch nur ein Netzteil und ein Mainboard...beide Male wegen geplatzter Kondensatoren.


Die waren dann wahrscheinlich auch schon etwas älter ?


----------



## brooker (5. Oktober 2016)

... oder sind dem Hitzestau erlegen


----------



## Rarek (5. Oktober 2016)

ich glaube die mögen mich net... kriege grade nur die extra langen, aber punktegünstgen Wu's


----------



## brooker (6. Oktober 2016)

... hat einer ne Idee, wie ich meine Signatur irgendwie ein wenig schöner mit den Links hinbekommen? Würde die Stats gern links machen und die Links rechts daneben. Will aber irgendwie nicht


----------



## Rarek (6. Oktober 2016)

das ist hier leider unmöglich, afaik

ich kenne es aus anderen Foren, dass man dem Bild/ Bildern ne Position gibt und sich der Text dann Dynamisch drumherum schiebt, aber das ist auch welche mit Bruning Board, nicht vBulletin wie hier


----------



## arcDaniel (6. Oktober 2016)

Hi,
Ich habe schon lange nichts mehr hier geschrieben, wollte aber mal meine neueren Erkenntnisse zum Falten mit der RX480 melden.

Punkt1 --> Mit 1266mhz, also Stock, konnte ich die Spannung auf -54mV setzten, damit sie wirklich Rockstable ist und hier faltet im Worstcase 220k ppd (sind aber eher selten) und im Bestcase 320k ppd

Punkt 2 -->Dann habe ich versucht was mit Stock Spannung so möglich ist, resultat 1324mhz, da allerdings nicht immer die Stock Spannung benötigt wird, trotz des dort maximalem stabilem Takt, konnte ich die Spannung noch auf -18mV setzten. In diesem Fall bewegen sich die PPD eher rin Richtung konstant +300k ppd öfter auch Richtung 350k ppd.
Ob dies nun Rockstable ist, kann ich nicht sagen, allerdings faltete ich so mehrere Tage ohne Fehler.

Punkt 3 --> Also habe ich mich zum nächsten Schritt gewagt und zwar was bei Maximalspannung, also +96mV möglich ist. Im Moment bin ich bei 1422mhz angekommen und kann schon sagen dass 1425mhz nicht gehen. Wenn 1422mhz nun der Maximaltakt darstellen muss ich versuchen die Spannung wieder zu drosseln, denn wie gesagt, nur well der Takt mit der Maximalspannung hält bedeutet dies nicht, dass auch die Maximalspannung für diesen Takt benötigt wird.
Hier konnte ich schon PPD von über 380k beobachten 

Danach kommt das Spannende und zwar das PowerTarget (hatte ich im Moment immer einfach auf 150% damit dieses mich nicht bremst) und damit meine ich nicht das PT runter zu regeln, sondern eher, dass ein Maximaler verbrauch möglich ist und bei Belastung die Karte eben Taktschwankungen hat, so wird es vielleicht möglich sein, durch weniger Takt/Spannung, die Durchschnittliche Leistung zu steigern, als die Karte einfach mit maximal möglichem Takt zu betreiben.

Was sagt der Verbrauch aus der Steckdose:
Minimal also Punkt1, so 180Watt
Maximal also Punkt 3, so 235Watt, für mich immer noch im Rahmen

Bei der Maximal Leistung könnte ich sogar sagen, dass die RX480 gut die doppelte PPD erreicht als die R9 380X bei gleichem Verbrauch.


----------



## JayTea (6. Oktober 2016)

Ich bin verwirrt! 

Wie kann ich bei meiner Grafikkarte (GTX 960) die TDP-Angabe auslesen? Im Grunde gehts mir darum zu wissen, wie viel meine GPU verbrät.

Was habe ich bisher...?

Energiemessgerät > zZt ~190W
TDP-Angabe, angeblich 120W
Power Consumption laut GPU-Z angeblich gut 80% des TDP (also knapp 100W)
i7 zu 15% ausgelastet > laut CoreTemp cirtca 34W

100W (GPU) + 34W (CPU) + 20W (restliches System) = 154W

Wo sind die restlichen ~40W?!

Liegts irgendwo am Netzteil?


----------



## arcDaniel (6. Oktober 2016)

Zusatzverbraucher wie Laufwerke, Maus... Klein Vieh machtvauch mist... Und dann die Verlustleistung vom Netzteil... schon hast du deine 40W

Sent from my Wileyfox Swift using Tapatalk


----------



## Holdie (6. Oktober 2016)

Der Monitor ist bei sowas auch nicht zu unterschätzen, sofern er hinter dem Messgerät angeschlossen ist.


----------



## sonntagskind (7. Oktober 2016)

JayTea schrieb:


> Ich bin verwirrt!
> 
> Wie kann ich bei meiner Grafikkarte (GTX 960) die TDP-Angabe auslesen? Im Grunde gehts mir darum zu wissen, wie viel meine GPU verbrät.
> 
> ...



Schau dir mal die Software HWiNFO an. Die liest so ziemlich alles aus, was irgendwie geht. Unter anderem auch den Stromverbauch von CPU und GPU mit Angabe in Watt.

HWiNFO - Download


----------



## KillercornyX (7. Oktober 2016)

TDP ist NICHT GLEICH Verbrauch! 
Sondern die Wärme die das Bauteil abgibt... Bitte nicht verwechseln. 

Tapatalk @ GT-I9505 + CM13 (Android 6.0.1)


----------



## ebastler (7. Oktober 2016)

KillercornyX schrieb:


> TDP ist NICHT GLEICH Verbrauch!
> Sondern die Wärme die das Bauteil abgibt... Bitte nicht verwechseln.
> 
> Tapatalk @ GT-I9505 + CM13 (Android 6.0.1)


Wärme die das Bauteil abgibt = Verbrauch...

TDP ist die *maximale* Abwärme (und damit der maximale Verbrauch) auf den das Bauteil ausgelegt ist. Muss es nicht erreichen, kann es aber.


----------



## KillercornyX (7. Oktober 2016)

Ich will nicht klugscheißen, aber das ist einfach nicht das selbe! 
Siehe hierzu Wikipedia:



> Obwohl die TDP eine wichtige Eigenschaft eines Bauteiles ist, gibt sie  lediglich die maximal zu erwartende abzuführende Wärme an und eignet  sich daher nicht dafür, den typischen Stromverbrauch oder gar eines  ganzen Systems im Leerlauf oder unter einer bestimmten Last zu  bestimmen. So liegen auch Benchmark-Programme, die einen x86-Prozessor  voll auslasten sollen (z. B. Cinebench, Core2MaxPerf, CPU Burn-in,  IntelBurnTest oder Prime95),  teilweise unter der angegebenen TDP. Ein Grund dafür kann sein, dass  bestimmte Bestandteile der Rechenwerke nicht gleichzeitig oder nur mit  bestimmten Befehlskombinationen oder Befehlssätzen (z. B. AVX) voll ausgelastet werden.



Bitte auch den ersten Absatz des Wikieintrags lesen.


----------



## ebastler (7. Oktober 2016)

Dem habe ich nie widersprochen 
TDP ist die maximale Abwärme auf die das Bauteil ausgelegt wurde - ob es sie erreicht oder nicht hängt von anderen Faktoren ab.



ebastler schrieb:


> TDP ist die *maximale* Abwärme (und damit der maximale Verbrauch) auf den das Bauteil ausgelegt ist. Muss es nicht erreichen, kann es aber.




Was ich drober gesagt habe ist aber zu 100% korrekt: Verbrauch = abgegebene Wärme (nicht TDP!).
Eine CPU kann nicht mehr brauchen als sie in Form von Wärme abgibt - wo soll die Energie denn hin? Weniger geht umgekehrt natürlich auch nicht.


----------



## norse (7. Oktober 2016)

Nunja, mit einem Teil der Energie sollte sie auch etwas arbeiten und nicht nur sinnlos in Wärme umwandeln, oder?


----------



## KillercornyX (7. Oktober 2016)

Wenn sämtliche Energie die aufgenommen wird in Form von Wärme verbraten würde, wäre das ein ziemlich teures Heizelement. Ein Teil der elektrischen Energie wird für die Schaltvorgänge und damit für die Rechenoperationen "verbraucht". Die erzeugte Wärme ist eigentlich nur der unschöne Nebeneffekt der dabei entsteht.
Besses Beispiel ist ein Elektromotor. Dort wird der größte Teil der elektrischen Energie in kinetische Energie (Drehbewegung) umgewandelt und weniger in Wärme, je nach Effizienz des Motors.
Eine CPU hat halt leider mehr "Verlustleistung" in Form von Wärme und ein relativ kleiner Teil der elektrischen Energie wird für die Transistoren usw. genutzt.

Ich hoffe ich hab mich jetzt verständlicher ausgedrückt und du weißt worauf ich hinaus will.


----------



## ebastler (7. Oktober 2016)

Rechenleistung ist aber keine Energieform. Laut Energierhaltungsgesetz kann Energie nur umgewandelt werden.

Eine Glühbirne nimmt elektrische auf und gibt thermische Energie und Energie in Form von Licht ab. Ein Motor kinetische und thermische Energie. Ein Prozessor thermische Energie. Sonst kann der ja nichts abgeben. Was Strom verbraucht sind die Schaltvorgänge, genau - und da wird alles "verbrauchte" in Form von Wärme abgegeben.

Das Einzige was der Prozessor neben Wärme abgibt sind einige Mikrowatt bis Milliwatt in Form von elektrischen Signalen an die Peripherie - alles Andere wird als Wärme abgegeben.


----------



## arcDaniel (7. Oktober 2016)

Eeeh, heisst nur ein paar Milliwatt sind für die gesamte Rechenleistung verantwortlich?

Sent from my Wileyfox Swift using Tapatalk


----------



## KillercornyX (7. Oktober 2016)

ebastler schrieb:


> Rechenleistung ist aber keine Energieform. [...] Was Strom verbraucht sind die Schaltvorgänge, genau - und da wird alles "verbrauchte" in Form von Wärme abgegeben.
> Das Einzige was der Prozessor neben Wärme abgibt sind einige Mikrowatt bis Milliwatt in Form von elektrischen Signalen an die Peripherie - alles Andere wird als Wärme abgegeben.



Gut, ich glaube da muss ich dir etwas Recht geben. Ist halt doch ein teures Heizelement ^^
Der Strom wird durch die Schaltvorgänge in Wärme umgewandelt. Ich denke mal so könnte man es formulieren....


----------



## ebastler (7. Oktober 2016)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Eeeh, heisst nur ein paar Milliwatt sind für die gesamte Rechenleistung verantwortlich?
> 
> Sent from my Wileyfox Swift using Tapatalk


Hab mich da wohl nicht ganz sauber ausgedrückt 

Diese paar Milliwatt sind für die Kommunikation zwischen CPU und Rest zuständig - der ganze Rest für die Rechenleistung. Rechenleistung ist eine Information, keine Energie. Um diese zu verarbeiten wird Energie benötigt (Schaltvorgänge etc), und diese dafür benötigte Energie wird dann als Wärme abgegeben. Das heißt, fast die ganze als Wärme abgegebene Energie wurde für "Rechenleistung" verwendet. 

Je effizienter die Architektur, desto weniger Energie wird eben pro Rechenoperation benötigt.


----------



## arcDaniel (7. Oktober 2016)

ebastler schrieb:


> Hab mich da wohl nicht ganz sauber ausgedrückt
> 
> Diese paar Milliwatt sind für die Kommunikation zwischen CPU und Rest zuständig - der ganze Rest für die Rechenleistung. Rechenleistung ist eine Information, keine Energie. Um diese zu verarbeiten wird Energie benötigt (Schaltvorgänge etc), und diese dafür benötigte Energie wird dann als Wärme abgegeben. Das heißt, fast die ganze als Wärme abgegebene Energie wurde für "Rechenleistung" verwendet.
> 
> Je effizienter die Architektur, desto weniger Energie wird eben pro Rechenoperation benötigt.


Deutlich besser erklärt [emoji106] 

Sent from my Wileyfox Swift using Tapatalk


----------



## ebastler (7. Oktober 2016)

Sorry, wenn man eben aus einem Proseminar über Theorie der Elektrodynamik kommt ist es manchmal etwas schwer, zu erkennen, was verständlich formuliert ist und was nicht


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Oktober 2016)

... jedenfalls raucht mir jetzt der Kopf ...

 Ist wohl Abwärme meiner Denkprozesse beim Lesen dieser* !!wirklich gut gemachten !!  *Vorlesung(en)


----------



## Rarek (7. Oktober 2016)

ebastler schrieb:


> Sorry, wenn man eben aus einem Proseminar über Theorie der Elektrodynamik kommt ist es manchmal etwas schwer, zu erkennen, was verständlich formuliert ist und was nicht



ich habe beides gut verstanden... kome aber auch aus dem Bereich


----------



## ebastler (7. Oktober 2016)

Vielen hier werde ich ja auch nichts Neues erzählt haben


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. Oktober 2016)

ebastler schrieb:


> Sorry, wenn man eben aus einem Proseminar über Theorie der Elektrodynamik kommt ist es manchmal etwas schwer, zu erkennen, was verständlich formuliert ist und was nicht



Na, wabern die mehrdimensionalen E- und M-Felder noch in deinem Kopf rum? TED war eine "tolle" Vorlesung  

(Für nicht Eingeweihte: TED* T*heoretische* E*lektro*d*ynamik)


----------



## Kashura (7. Oktober 2016)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> ... jedenfalls raucht mir jetzt der Kopf ...
> 
> Ist wohl Abwärme meiner Denkprozesse beim Lesen dieser* !!wirklich gut gemachten !!  *Vorlesung(en)



kann ich mich 1:1 anschließen Bumble xD

Ich bin nicht klüger jetzt aber ich freu mich das ich weiß wen ich fragen muss wenn ich mal was über das Thema wissen will


----------



## JayTea (7. Oktober 2016)

Besten Dank für eure ausführlichsten Erklärungen!! 
Zumindest ein Stück weit kann ich es nachvollziehen, auch wenn ich nicht alles 100% verstanden hab. 

Deute ich die Informationen richtig, dass das PowerTarget der Grafikkarte im vorliegenden Fall erreicht wird und deshalb Spannung>Taktfrequenz  gesenkt wird (U: 1,212V auf 1,187V und Frequenz von 1500MHz auf 1480MHz), um nicht über das Limit zu geraten?
D.h. der Stromverbrauch ist "mehr abhängig" von der WU als von der Taktfrequenz?

Nicht das es mir auf jedes MHz mehr ankommt aber ich wüsste es halt gerne. So auch, ob ich das PowerTarget irgendwo einsehen kann? Verändern ja nicht (außer vielleicht mit gemoddetem CustomBIOS) weil es im BIOS fix ist?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Oktober 2016)

Bevor ich anderweite einen neuen Thread starte, Frage an euch:
Kennt sich jemand von euch noch mit dem guten alten "Dell Ispirion 9100"-Laptop aus?


----------



## mattinator (7. Oktober 2016)

JayTea schrieb:


> Nicht das es mir auf jedes MHz mehr ankommt aber ich wüsste es halt gerne. So auch, ob ich das PowerTarget irgendwo einsehen kann?


Unter Linux mit geladenen NVIDIA-Treibern mittels nvidia-smi -q im Terminal. Mit Windows habe ich mich schon länger nicht befasst. Evtl. das BIOS mit GPU-Z auslesen (GPU-Z Video card GPU Information Utility) und mit dem entsprechenden NVIDIA BIOS Tweaker ansehen (Download Maxwell II BIOS Tweaker v1.36 | techPowerUp).


----------



## brooker (7. Oktober 2016)

... Bitte mal hier  vorbeischauen, Eure Meinung ist gefragt.

Und Achtung: hier kann man was gewinnen!Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben


----------



## Raketenjoint (7. Oktober 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Na, wabern die mehrdimensionalen E- und M-Felder noch in deinem Kopf rum? TED war eine "tolle" Vorlesung
> 
> (Für nicht Eingeweihte: TED* T*heoretische* E*lektro*d*ynamik)


Ich krieg schon Angst, wenn jetzt das auf mich zukommt.


----------



## FlyingPC (8. Oktober 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> Und Achtung: hier kann man was gewinnen!Pimp my PC 2016: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben



Danke für den Tipp. Erstmal meinen "Schrotthaufen" angemeldet.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Oktober 2016)

Brauche Hilfe bei einem Oldtimer (Dell Inspirion 9100)

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Holdie (9. Oktober 2016)

Hatte heute und auch letzte Woche zur ähnlichen Uhrzeit folgenden Fehler beim abarbeiten einer Wu auf meinem Server



Spoiler



11:14:14:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 700000 out of 2500000 steps (28%)
11:24:40:WARNING:WU00:FS01:FahCore returned an unknown error code which probably indicates that it crashed
11:24:40:WARNING:WU00:FS01:FahCore returned: UNKNOWN_ENUM (127 = 0x7f)
11:24:40:WU00:FS01:Starting
11:24:40:WU00:FS01:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Adm-Netz/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_21.fah/FahCore_21.exe -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 6768 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia
11:24:40:WU00:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 19124
11:24:40:WU00:FS01:Core PID:28284
11:24:40:WU00:FS01:FahCore 0x21 started
11:24:41:WU00:FS01:0x21:*********************** Log Started 2016-10-09T11:24:40Z ***********************
11:24:41:WU00:FS01:0x21roject: 9213 (Run 20, Clone 9, Gen 16)
11:24:41:WU00:FS01:0x21:Unit: 0x00000032ab436c685796c11995b23d1a
11:24:41:WU00:FS01:0x21:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
11:24:41:WU00:FS01:0x21:Machine: 1
11:24:41:WU00:FS01:0x21igital signatures verified
11:24:41:WU00:FS01:0x21:Folding@home GPU Core21 Folding@home Core
11:24:41:WU00:FS01:0x21:Version 0.0.17
11:24:41:WU00:FS01:0x21:  Found a checkpoint file
11:24:51:WU00:FS01:0x21:ERROR:Guru Meditation #1f1e44b07c02d26d.2dac7c0007006d58 (28795537.28795832) '00/01/checkpointState.xml'
11:24:51:WU00:FS01:0x21:WARNING:Unexpected exit() call
11:24:51:WU00:FS01:0x21:WARNING:Unexpected exit from science code
11:24:51:WU00:FS01:0x21:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
11:24:51:WU00:FS01:0x21:Saving result file checkpt.crc
11:24:51:WU00:FS01:0x21:Saving result file log.txt
11:24:51:WU00:FS01:0x21:WARNING:While cleaning up: Failed to remove directory '01': boost::filesystem::remove: Der Prozess kann nicht auf die Datei zugreifen, da sie von einem anderen Prozess verwendet wird: "01\checkpointState.xml"
11:24:51:WU00:FS01:0x21:Folding@home Core Shutdown: BAD_WORK_UNIT
11:24:52:WARNING:WU00:FS01:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
11:24:52:WU00:FS01:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:9213 run:20 clone:9 gen:16 core:0x21 unit:0x00000032ab436c685796c11995b23d1a
11:24:52:WU00:FS01:Uploading 13.50KiB to 171.67.108.104
11:24:52:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.104:8080
11:24:52:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:80
11:24:53:WU00:FS01:Upload complete
11:24:53:WU00:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
11:24:53:WU00:FS01:Cleaning up
11:24:53:WU01:FS01:Assigned to work server 140.163.4.245
11:24:53:WU01:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: READY gpu:0:GK110 [GeForce GTX 780 Ti] from 140.163.4.245
11:24:53:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 140.163.4.245:8080
11:24:54:WU01:FS01ownloading 14.48MiB
11:24:59:WU01:FS01ownload complete
11:24:59:WU01:FS01:Received Unit: id:01 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:10496 run:36 clone:15 gen:67 core:0x21 unit:0x000000548ca304f556bba8b91854bb1c
11:25:00:WU01:FS01:Starting
11:25:00:WU01:FS01:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Adm-Netz/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_21.fah/FahCore_21.exe -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 6768 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia
11:25:00:WU01:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 26648
11:25:00:WU01:FS01:Core PID:30772
11:25:00:WU01:FS01:FahCore 0x21 started
11:25:00:WU01:FS01:0x21:*********************** Log Started 2016-10-09T11:25:00Z ***********************
11:25:00:WU01:FS01:0x21roject: 10496 (Run 36, Clone 15, Gen 67)
11:25:00:WU01:FS01:0x21:Unit: 0x000000548ca304f556bba8b91854bb1c
11:25:00:WU01:FS01:0x21:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
11:25:00:WU01:FS01:0x21:Machine: 1
11:25:00:WU01:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file core.xml
11:25:00:WU01:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file system.xml
11:25:01:WU01:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file integrator.xml
11:25:01:WU01:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file state.xml
11:25:02:WU01:FS01:0x21igital signatures verified
11:25:02:WU01:FS01:0x21:Folding@home GPU Core21 Folding@home Core
11:25:02:WU01:FS01:0x21:Version 0.0.17
11:25:23:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 0 out of 2000000 steps (0%)
11:25:23:WU01:FS01:0x21:Temperature control disabled. Requirements: single Nvidia GPU, tmax must be < 110 and twait >= 900
11:28:48:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 20000 out of 2000000 steps (1%)



Kann einer was mit dem Fehler anfangen?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Oktober 2016)

Spinnt bei euch die Forensoftware auch rum? 

Bei mir ist es ne echte Katastrophe und es liegt wohl kaum am Rechner da das Handy auch massive Probleme hat.


----------



## JayTea (9. Oktober 2016)

Japp, habe auch üble Probleme.


----------



## FlyingPC (9. Oktober 2016)

Funktioniert auch nur sporadisch bei mir.


----------



## Holdie (9. Oktober 2016)

bei mir ebenso


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Oktober 2016)

Heute morgen (also jetzt) scheint es wieder zu funktionieren - hatte gestern auch üble Probleme


----------



## FlyingPC (10. Oktober 2016)

In der Fehlermeldung stand was mit Max User Connections. Heute morgen sind nicht zu viele online. Deswegen funktioniert es vielleicht jetzt gut.


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Oktober 2016)

Möglicherweise haben sie im Zusammenhang mit den Attacken die max_user_connections (zu sehr) reduziert


----------



## brooker (10. Oktober 2016)

... seit gestern Abend 22:00 läufts bei mir aber wieder ordentlich.


----------



## KillercornyX (10. Oktober 2016)

Ich hab da bisher gar nix mitbekommen, bei mir läuft alles wie geschmiert


----------



## Hansi92 (10. Oktober 2016)

Moin, wollte mal Fragen ob es beim folden was ausmacht wenn die Karten nur mit pcie 8x laufen. Wenn die 1070 da ist soll die mit einer GTX 970 laufen. Da steckt aber noch eine Soundkarte drin also werden die wohl nur mit pcie 4x laufen.


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Oktober 2016)

Hallo Hansi92

Zuerst einmal die Antwort auf deine Frage... ES KOMMT DARAUF AN ...
Dämlich, ich weiss, aber so ist es

Also, sind das *WIRKLICH* pcie x8 bzw. pcie x4??
Oder sind es PCIE 3.0 (bzw. 2.0) - Slots??

Ausserdem haben viele von uns - mich eingeschlossen - schlechte Erfahrungen mit der Kombination verschiedener GraKa-Generationen gemacht.
Es ist also durchaus möglich, dass die Mischung 9er plus 10er-Karte(n) nur suboptimal funktioniert


----------



## Hansi92 (10. Oktober 2016)

Es sind 2 pcie 3.0 16x slots vorhanden. Cpu bietet 16 lanes. 

Ich werde es ausprobieren. Geht ja ums folden. Wenn nicht fliegt die 970 in den anderen Rechner und die 7950 geht in Rente


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Oktober 2016)

Nun eine etwas "fundiertere" Antwort

Nein, die Anbindung an einen 3.0 x8-Slot bringt* keine *Einschränkungen
Ein x4-Slot birgt *möglicherweise* eine ganz leichte Ausbremsung


----------



## Hansi92 (10. Oktober 2016)

Na gut mal testen, jedenfalls eine Karte mehr die foldet


----------



## KillercornyX (10. Oktober 2016)

Wie siehts mit PCIe Version 1 & 2 aus? 

Tapatalk @ GT-I9505 + CM13 (Android 6.0.1)


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Oktober 2016)

KillercornyX schrieb:


> Wie siehts mit PCIe Version 1 & 2 aus?


V1 mit 16-fach eventuell > darunter sicher
V2 mit 8-fach eventuell > darunter sicher


----------



## DrDave (10. Oktober 2016)

TPU hat das damals ausführlich mit der 980 getestet, beim folden kann es natürlich anders aussehen. GeForce GTX 980 PCI-Express Scaling | techPowerUp


----------



## KillercornyX (11. Oktober 2016)

Laut den Test hat man sogar mit PCIe 1.1 kaum Performanceverlust. Beim Folden denk ich mal, geht auch nicht wirklich viel über den Bus. Daher braucht man nicht das neuste Board als Unterbau.


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Oktober 2016)

KillercornyX schrieb:


> Laut den Test hat man sogar mit PCIe 1.1 kaum Performanceverlust. Beim Folden denk ich mal, geht auch nicht wirklich viel über den Bus. Daher braucht man nicht das neuste Board als Unterbau.



Ich muss das mal nachsuchen; wo es steht; wo es vergraben ist
aber...
Ein PCI_E 1(.1) ist *definitiv* ab x8 bereits langsamer


----------



## KillercornyX (11. Oktober 2016)

Ja klar. Ich ging von x16 aus. Damit könnte man sicher noch gut Falten. Wollte ich nämlich erst machen, aber mein Board kommt nicht mit Brookers Monster Grafikkarte zurecht ^^


Tapatalk @ GT-I9505 + CM13 (Android 6.0.1)


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Oktober 2016)

KillercornyX schrieb:


> Ja klar. Ich ging von x16 aus. Damit könnte man sicher noch gut Falten. Wollte ich nämlich erst machen, aber mein Board kommt nicht mit Brookers Monster Grafikkarte zurecht ^^
> 
> 
> Tapatalk @ GT-I9505 + CM13 (Android 6.0.1)



Ok, ist klar
Mit PCI_E 1.1 x16 hast du *erträgliche* Einbussen
Allerdings, wie du selber schon geschrieben hast, möglicherweise "mag" die Karte dann einfach nicht


----------



## KillercornyX (11. Oktober 2016)

Bei mir hats mechanisch nicht gepasst, die Karte hat die SATA-Anschlüsse verdeckt und ich konnte nichts anschließen...


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Oktober 2016)

KillercornyX schrieb:


> Bei mir hats mechanisch nicht gepasst, die Karte hat die SATA-Anschlüsse verdeckt und ich konnte nichts anschließen...



Nun, *NICHTS* ist relativ wenig 

Und erst anschliessen und danach Karte montieren geht (auch) nicht??


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Oktober 2016)

Abgewinkelte SATA-Stecker gehen auch nicht?


----------



## KillercornyX (11. Oktober 2016)

Glaubt mir Jungs, wenn ich "nichts" schreibe, mein ich nichts... Ich bin vom Fach 
Aber Problem ist schon in Lösung, Brooker stellt mir noch ein passendes Board zur Verfügung.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (11. Oktober 2016)

@KillercornyX: Alternativ kann man sich auch mal über PCIe - "Riser" Gedanken machen.


----------



## KillercornyX (11. Oktober 2016)

Das gibt das Gehäuse nicht her. Sowas ist nichts für den normal Fall 

Tapatalk @ GT-I9505 + CM13 (Android 6.0.1)


----------



## Ion (12. Oktober 2016)

Ich habe da ein Problem.
Ich kann den F@H Client nicht mehr starten. 
Neu installieren hilft auch nicht.

Wenn ich es starten will, passiert einfach gar nichts.


----------



## Grestorn (12. Oktober 2016)

Die Frage ist vermutlich einfach zu doof: Läuft er vielleicht schon und Du siehst ihn nur nicht? Was sagt denn der Taskmanager?


----------



## FlyingPC (12. Oktober 2016)

Mal im Taskmanager nachgeguckt, ob der Prozess überhaupt gestartet wird?

Edit: zu spät!


----------



## voodoman (12. Oktober 2016)

Ion schrieb:


> Ich habe da ein Problem.
> Ich kann den F@H Client nicht mehr starten.
> Neu installieren hilft auch nicht.
> 
> Wenn ich es starten will, passiert einfach gar nichts.



Ich habe das selbe Phänomen seitdem ich den FAH Client von der SSD auf die Old School Magnetscheibe 'geschoben' habe. Neuinstallation Client und Treiber haben nichts gebracht.

Die Ursache habe ich schlussendlich nicht gefunden und wollte es auch nicht ewig austesten, denn dazu hatte ich keinen Nerv. Habe es daher einfach umgangen in dem ich zuerst den Client gestartet hab (was augenscheinlich nicht passiert)  und anschl. starte ich die FAHControl direkt mit der exe und tata es läuft.


----------



## Grestorn (12. Oktober 2016)

Aber das Icon im Traybar (das ja ggf. versteckt ist) habt ihr nicht einfach übersehen, oder?


----------



## Ion (12. Oktober 2016)

Bei mir hat es der Magier Windows 10 nun selbst gelöst:
Auf die Exe gehämmert und schwupps lief es.  --->


----------



## brooker (12. Oktober 2016)

... *Modus Gesang* ... Wunder geschehn, ich war dabei, es gibt so vieles was wir nicht verstehn ... *Modus Gesang aus*  ... egal wie, Hauptsache läuft wieder! 

... mal was anderes: ich habe still und heimlich ein neues Projekt gestartet: Abos, Themenbewertung und Likes sind mehr als erwünscht! 

Wenn noch was fehlt oder was aus immer, lasst es mich wissen.


----------



## Rarek (13. Oktober 2016)

hatt ich auch, bei mir ist beim kopieren die Config black geworden -> dann kann er auch net starten


----------



## harley765 (15. Oktober 2016)

guten Morgen allerseits.
Habe da mal eine kleine Frage.
Bein so alleine vor sich hin falten (ich mach nix am PC) hüpft die Auslastung der GPU1 (GTX 980) stetig zwischen ~80 und 100% umher. Während die GPU2 (GTX 980 Ti) fast Konstant eine Auslastung von ~95% hat.
Die CPU (i7-5930k) die faltet nicht, tümpelt so bei ~15% Auslastung vor sich hin. Also denke ich nicht das diese die GPU's limitiert. 
Hat mir jemand eine Erklärung?


----------



## brooker (15. Oktober 2016)

... welche WU bearbeiten beide GPUs gerade und bei wie viel steht jeweils die Abarbeitung?


----------



## harley765 (15. Oktober 2016)

GTX 980 Ti ist fertig rechnet aktuell nicht mehr
GTX 980 10494 (8, 22, 211) 0x21 und die Auslastung ist immer noch ein auf und ab.. ... ähm bei 95% (jetzt)


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (15. Oktober 2016)

Ich finde das Verhalten völlig normal ... Zumal dein Folding@Home Client ohnehin kein Multithreading unterstützt und dein CPU ja für beide GPU´s vorkauen muss 

Nix ungewöhnliches das Verhalten ... 
Um dem entgegen zu wirken, muss du den Takt deines CPU´s erhöhen ... Da kann der CPU auch mehr rechnen auf einem Kern


----------



## brooker (15. Oktober 2016)

... harley, mach dir da keine Sorgen. Wie Snake schon sagt, es ist normal und hängt mit der WU zusammen. Deine CPU und deren Support hat damit nichts zu tun.


----------



## harley765 (15. Oktober 2016)

o.k.... Sorgen, Geld und Angst hatte ich noch nie..


----------



## brooker (16. Oktober 2016)

... update zum Worklog Folding-Rechner ist online: [WORKLOG] ein Folding@Home Rechner mit GTX 1060 entsteht


----------



## ProfBoom (16. Oktober 2016)

Übrigens, FAH-Core #15 ist in Rente: Retiring Core15, OpenMM 7.0 on its way to FAH — Folding@home


----------



## arcDaniel (16. Oktober 2016)

Viel interessanter sehe ich aber, dass ein neuer Core auf Basis von OpenMM 7.0 unterwegs ist und ich bin hier sehr gespannt was dieser bringen wird. Wird vielleicht OpenCL 2.0 unterstütz?


----------



## brooker (16. Oktober 2016)

... core 22?


----------



## arcDaniel (16. Oktober 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> ... core 22?



Mir eigentlich egal wie er heissen wird, Hauptsache er weiss die OpenMM 7.0 Verbesserungen zu nutzen  .


----------



## mattinator (16. Oktober 2016)

ProfBoom schrieb:


> Übrigens, FAH-Core #15 ist in Rente: Retiring Core15, OpenMM 7.0 on its way to FAH — Folding@home



Da könnte ich ja direkt mal Windows 10 und Linux vergleichen. Aber dafür ist mir mein Linux momentan zu gut am Laufen.


----------



## KillercornyX (17. Oktober 2016)

Welchen Nvidia-Treiber sollte man unter Linux/Ubuntu nehmen? Hab aktuell den 352.63 drauf, der wurde so angeboten vom System.


----------



## Rarek (17. Oktober 2016)

und vorallem wie tu ich einen nicht angebotenen installieren? wäre auch noch son Tut für hier


----------



## voodoman (17. Oktober 2016)

Weiß jemand wie man Win 10 den automatischen Neustart austreiben kann? Bin bei google nicht fündig geworden.


----------



## Grestorn (17. Oktober 2016)

voodoman schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wie man Win 10 den automatischen Neustart austreiben kann? Bin bei google nicht fündig geworden.



Kann man nicht. Man kann aber ein automatisches Logon konfigurieren, so dass der Rechner nach dem Neustart gleich wieder zu falten anfängt. 

Und generell empfiehlt sich, ab und zu mal in die Taskleiste zu schauen, ob ein Update ansteht. Dann kann man den Neustart nämlich steuern und auf einen genehmen Zeitpunkt legen.


----------



## mattinator (17. Oktober 2016)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Kann man nicht.


Kann man nicht den Windows-Update-Dienst deaktivieren und nur für die dann manuell durchzuführenden Updates zeitweilig aktivieren ?


----------



## Grestorn (17. Oktober 2016)

mattinator schrieb:


> Kann man nicht den Windows-Update-Dienst deaktivieren und nur für die dann manuell durchzuführenden Updates zeitweilig aktivieren ?



Das könnte funktionieren, aber ich würde diesen Weg nicht beschreiten, zumindest nicht wegen FaH. Es gibt andere Gründe, z.B. hat sich ein Freund neulich aufgeregt, dass eine komplexe 48h Berechnung für sein Architekturbüro durch ein Update Zwangsreset abgebrochen wurde und er von vorne beginnen musste. Das ist echt ärgerlich. Auch wenn ich den Guten da nicht ganz von Schuld freisprechen konnte, kann ich den Ärger da schon verstehen.


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Oktober 2016)

mattinator schrieb:


> Kann man nicht den Windows-Update-Dienst deaktivieren und nur für die dann manuell durchzuführenden Updates zeitweilig aktivieren ?



Man kann ihn (etwas) zurückbinden und "folgsamer" machen
Aber wie Grestorn schon geschrieben hat - ein Blick in die Taskleiste lohnt sich sehr

!! Vor allem auch ausserhalb des üblichen "Patch-DAYs !!


----------



## voodoman (17. Oktober 2016)

Ich habe jetzt die Autologin und -start Variante gewählt. Damit ist das Problem wohl am leichtesten umgangen.

Danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## mattinator (17. Oktober 2016)

Den Argumenten für die normale, aber "wachsam beobachtete" Installation der Windows-Updates stimme ich vollkommen zu. War nur eine Idee (für den "Notfall").


----------



## ProfBoom (17. Oktober 2016)

Um die Update-Neustarts abzustellen habe ich folgendes gemacht:

gpedit.msc ausführen.
Dann "Kein Auto-Restart mit eingeloggten Benutzern bei geplanten automatischen Updates" auf Aktiviert stellen.
Das alleine reicht nicht, ich habe noch "Configure Automatic Update" auf "4 - Auto download and schedule the install" gestellt.
Es scheint das letzt Mal bei mir funktioniert zu haben.


----------



## Rarek (17. Oktober 2016)

@ sebi

da ich wenn nur den Kühler auf meine 390X setzen würde, bei mir nicht (ich kann es mir PSU technisch nicht erlauben die ~ 30W die noch bis 100% Last fehlen auszureizen  )
wobei... ich hätte da noch.. ach lasen wir das, sonst habe ich hier nacher noch nen System am laufen was an nen Benchtable erinnert 
 (fehlt ja nur nen Speichermedium und ne gpu... sonst ist ja alles noch von meinem alten sys da)







ich frage mich, wie das wohl aussehenwürde wenn ich meine 3 Rechner und den Server zusammen bastel und nen cpu / gpu cluster mach...


----------



## binär-11110110111 (18. Oktober 2016)

Theoretisch wäre ich schon längst in der Top 100, aber die "Konkurrenz" schläft ja nicht. Die Hürde ist vom 26.09 bis heute (18.10.) von 17.405.440 auf 19.735.679 (real für genau Platz 100: 19.811.016) Points angestiegen - dennoch, lange dürfte es nicht mehr dauern... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

***


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kashura (18. Oktober 2016)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Theoretisch wäre ich schon längst in der Top 100, aber die "Konkurrenz" schläft ja nicht. Die Hürde ist vom 26.09 bis heute (18.10.) von 17.405.440 auf 19.735.679 (real für genau Platz 100: 19.811.016) Points angestiegen - dennoch, lange dürfte es nicht mehr dauern...



Einfach dran bleiben  Ausdauer zahlt sich aus beim Falten


----------



## harley765 (18. Oktober 2016)

kann das sein das ich in einem Tag zwei mal die selbe WU erhalte? Nur der Wert beim GEN hat sich geändert.
Oder trauen die mir nicht und im muss noch mal eine Kontrollrechnung machen?


----------



## mattinator (18. Oktober 2016)

Wenn der GEN unterschiedlich ist, ist es meines Wissens nicht die selbe WU. Trotzdem werden WU's zur Verifizierung auch mehrfach berechnet.


----------



## JayTea (18. Oktober 2016)

In den FAQs heißt es:


> *I just finished a WU and now I got another for the same protein. Is there something wrong?*
> 
> No, everything is fine. Each Work Unit is identified using four  numbers, in the format: Project(Run, Clone, Generation). Each WU gives  us additional information about the dynamics of that protein, so it is  important to us. We often need thousands of WUs per protein to fully  understand its folding process. Unlike some other distributed computing  projects, (SETI@home for example) our Work Units are processed to  completion only once. It would therefore be extremely unusual to be  reassigned the exact same WU.



Heißt für mich, dass ein Proteine, welches mit einer Krankheit assoziiert ist (=Project) sehr viele unterschiedliche WUs gibt. D.h. sobald sich an der RCG-Nummerierung etwas ändert, hast du auch eine neue WU, welche aber durchaus zum selben Projekt gehören kann. 

Hier gibts noch deutlich mehr Infos dazu was sich hinter der Nomenklatur verbirgt.

*Update*: Ich hab die ersten Abschnitte selbst gelesen und leider eher wenig verstanden. Auf jeden Fall ist es komplizierter und theoretischer als ich dachte. Jedenfalls kommt es auch auf die Zwischenschritte bei der Proteinfaltung an, sodass Aussagen darüber getroffen werden können warum etwas falsch (missfoldet) abläuft unicht nicht bloß "ja"/"nein" bzw. richtig/falsch.
Da ich meine GPU momentan eh für nichts anderes als das Falten gebrauche, kann ich diese dann ausschließlich für die Berechnungen nutzen und meinen Monitor dafür ans Mainboard/iGPU hängen? Falls ja, muss ich (im BIOS) noch etwas einstellen?


----------



## mattinator (18. Oktober 2016)

JayTea schrieb:


> Da ich meine GPU momentan eh für nichts anderes als das Falten gebrauche, kann ich diese dann ausschließlich für die Berechnungen nutzen und meinen Monitor dafür ans Mainboard/iGPU hängen? Falls ja, muss ich (im BIOS) noch etwas einstellen?


Wird kaum einen Unterschied machen, wenn Du außer dem Folding keine anderen 3D-Anwendungen ausführst. Hardware-Beschleunigung im Browser und Flash-Player ausschalten, der CPU genügend Reserven für das GPU-Folding lassen, dann passt das schon.


----------



## ocult (20. Oktober 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

bin erst seit zwei Wochen am Falten mit F@H. Lasse nur auf meiner GPU, einer GTX 950, WUs laufen. Es läuft soweit alles ohne Fehler. Was mich nur stört sind die langen Checkpointintervalle. Habe teilweise Jobs die auch mal >10 Stunden, aktuell 25 Stunden laufen und komme  auf Checkpointzeiten von 30, 40 und jetzt 56 Minuten. Viele andere Jobs sind ok, mit 10-20 min Intervallen.

Aktuelles Projekt: 
Project: 9213 (Run 12, Clone 13, Gen 19)   
  Checkpoint write frequency: 100000 (4%)
Zeiten für 4%:
 13:22:23:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 700000 out of 2500000 steps (28%)
 13:38:56:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 725000 out of 2500000 steps (29%)
 13:55:20:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 750000 out of 2500000 steps (30%)
 14:11:42:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 775000 out of 2500000 steps (31%)
 14:28:01:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 800000 out of 2500000 steps (32%)
= 14:28 - 13:22 = 56 min.

Ist das bei euch auch so, dass GPU-Jobs so lange Schreibintervalle haben?


----------



## JayTea (20. Oktober 2016)

*Herzlichen Willkommen ocult* und schön das du dich meldest! 

Das die WUs manchmal sehr lange brauchen, dass ist normal. Die Proteine sind nicht immer gleich groß sondern unterscheiden sich teilweise erheblich in ihrer Größe; genauer in der Anzahl der Atome.
Man kann sich dabei auch nicht aussuchen was für WorkUnits man bekommt und damit hat man auch keinen Einfluss auf die Größe. Was du probieren kannst, ist, dass du die Art von Erkrankung zu deren Erforschung du beitragen möchtest, änderst. Vielleicht hast du Glück und bei z.B. Alzheimer gibts mehr kleine Projekte als bei Krebs. Das müsstest du selbst testen.

Im Client oben links auf *Configure* > Reiter *Advanced* > erste Einstellung oben *Cause Preference

*Ich denke es bringt nichts den Regler weiter unten im Fenster (Checkpoint frequency) weiter nach Links zu schieben?! Denn deine GPU brauch nunmal zum Berechnen von 1% der WU x Minuten (TPF)*.

*Meine GTX 960 benötigt teilweise auch >18h für eine WorkUnit bei bestimmten Projekten. Da liegt die TPF dann auch bei 11:4X Minuten...Was genau "stört" dich denn daran das es so lange dauert? Das der PC noch werkelt und du ihn nicht "herunterfahren kannst"?


----------



## Holdie (20. Oktober 2016)

Ich muss nochmal fragen, ob hier jemand einen Lösungsvorschlag für das folgende Problem hat



Spoiler



11:14:37:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1600000 out of 2500000 steps (64%)
11:31:36:WARNING:WU01:FS01:FahCore returned an unknown error code which probably indicates that it crashed
11:31:36:WARNING:WU01:FS01:FahCore returned: UNKNOWN_ENUM (127 = 0x7f)
11:31:37:WU01:FS01:Starting
11:31:37:WU01:FS01:Running FahCore: \"C:\\Program Files (x86)\\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe\" C:/Users/Adm-Netz/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_21.fah/FahCore_21.exe -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 4976 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia
11:31:37:WU01:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 29436
11:31:37:WU01:FS01:Core PID:29396
11:31:37:WU01:FS01:FahCore 0x21 started
11:31:37:WU01:FS01:0x21:*********************** Log Started 2016-10-20T11:31:37Z ***********************
11:31:37:WU01:FS01:0x21roject: 9212 (Run 6, Clone 2, Gen 42)
11:31:37:WU01:FS01:0x21:Unit: 0x00000071ab436c685796c0fcfd697953
11:31:37:WU01:FS01:0x21:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
11:31:37:WU01:FS01:0x21:Machine: 1
11:31:37:WU01:FS01:0x21igital signatures verified
11:31:37:WU01:FS01:0x21:Folding@home GPU Core21 Folding@home Core
11:31:37:WU01:FS01:0x21:Version 0.0.17
11:31:37:WU01:FS01:0x21:  Found a checkpoint file
11:31:47:WU01:FS01:0x21:ERROR:Guru Meditation #8de480806aaef55.9241a6e9e80e1ca0 (28798124.28798567) '01/01/checkpointState.xml'
11:31:47:WU01:FS01:0x21:WARNING:Unexpected exit() call
11:31:47:WU01:FS01:0x21:WARNING:Unexpected exit from science code
11:31:47:WU01:FS01:0x21:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
11:31:47:WU01:FS01:0x21:Saving result file checkpt.crc
11:31:47:WU01:FS01:0x21:Saving result file log.txt
11:31:47:WU01:FS01:0x21:WARNING:While cleaning up: Failed to remove directory '01': boost::filesystem::remove: Der Prozess kann nicht auf die Datei zugreifen, da sie von einem anderen Prozess verwendet wird: \"01\\checkpointState.xml\"
11:31:47:WU01:FS01:0x21:Folding@home Core Shutdown: BAD_WORK_UNIT
11:31:48:WARNING:WU01:FS01:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
11:31:48:WU01:FS01:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:9212 run:6 clone:2 gen:42 core:0x21 unit:0x00000071ab436c685796c0fcfd697953
11:31:48:WU01:FS01:Uploading 16.00KiB to 171.67.108.104
11:31:48:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.104:8080
11:31:48:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:80
11:31:49:WU01:FS01:Upload complete
11:31:49:WU01:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
11:31:49:WU01:FS01:Cleaning up
11:31:50:WU00:FS01:Assigned to work server 140.163.4.242
11:31:50:WU00:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: READY gpu:0:GK110 [GeForce GTX 780 Ti] from 140.163.4.242
11:31:50:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 140.163.4.242:8080
11:31:50:WU00:FS01ownloading 3.44MiB
11:31:53:WU00:FS01ownload complete
11:31:53:WU00:FS01:Received Unit: id:00 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:11400 run:84 clone:24 gen:1 core:0x21 unit:0x000000018ca304f257c5cb00a505da4a
11:31:53:WU00:FS01:Starting
11:31:53:WU00:FS01:Running FahCore: \"C:\\Program Files (x86)\\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe\" C:/Users/Adm-Netz/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_21.fah/FahCore_21.exe -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 4976 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia
11:31:53:WU00:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 29264
11:31:53:WU00:FS01:Core PID:24588
11:31:53:WU00:FS01:FahCore 0x21 started
11:31:54:WU00:FS01:0x21:*********************** Log Started 2016-10-20T11:31:54Z ***********************
11:31:54:WU00:FS01:0x21roject: 11400 (Run 84, Clone 24, Gen 1)
11:31:54:WU00:FS01:0x21:Unit: 0x000000018ca304f257c5cb00a505da4a
11:31:54:WU00:FS01:0x21:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
11:31:54:WU00:FS01:0x21:Machine: 1
11:31:54:WU00:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file core.xml
11:31:54:WU00:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file system.xml
11:31:54:WU00:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file integrator.xml
11:31:54:WU00:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file state.xml
11:31:54:WU00:FS01:0x21igital signatures verified
11:31:54:WU00:FS01:0x21:Folding@home GPU Core21 Folding@home Core
11:31:54:WU00:FS01:0x21:Version 0.0.17
11:32:01:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 0 out of 5000000 steps (0%)
11:32:01:WU00:FS01:0x21:Temperature control disabled. Requirements: single Nvidia GPU, tmax must be < 110 and twait >= 900
11:35:17:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 50000 out of 5000000 steps (1%)



Es sei noch dazu gesagt, dass der Server (Server 2012 R2) um 13Uhr eine Sicherung durchführt.


----------



## mattinator (20. Oktober 2016)

Holdie schrieb:


> Es sei noch dazu gesagt, dass der Server (Server 2012 R2) um 13Uhr eine Sicherung durchführt.


Evtl. wird das FAHClient-Work-Directory durch die Sicherung blockiert. Entweder aus der Sicherung ausschließen oder auf eine andere Partition / Festplatte verschieben, die nicht gesichert wird.


----------



## ProfBoom (20. Oktober 2016)

JayTea schrieb:


> Was du probieren kannst, ist, dass du die Art von Erkrankung zu deren Erforschung du beitragen möchtest, änderst. Vielleicht hast du Glück und bei z.B. Alzheimer gibts mehr kleine Projekte als bei Krebs.



Der Schalter ist nur Kosmetik und hat keinen Effekt.
Bisher ist mir jedenfalls keine anderslautende Erklärung von Stanford bekannt.

Die Checkpoints kommen leider immer nach einer gewissen Prozent-Zahl, meist 2,5% oder 5%.
Wenn die WU eine hohe TPF hat (also lange für ein Frame braucht), dann liegen die Checkpoints leider weit auseinander. Ich hatte auch schon über eine Stunde. Sehr nervig, aber leider nur mit einer neuen Grafikkarte zu ändern...

Als nicht 24/7 Falter stören so lange Checkpoints sehr. Man verliert im Schnitt 30 Minuten, oder muss den Rechner doch wieder länger anlassen, um den Checkpoint noch zu erreichen. Blöd, wenn man einen Termin hat. Oder einfach nur z. B. spielen will.
Wer vergeudet schon gern unnötig Strom und Rechenleistung?


----------



## arcDaniel (21. Oktober 2016)

So dank meinem chronischen Zeitmangel und Halo (bedauere, dass ich diese Spielreihe nicht schon früher genauer unter die Lupe genommen habe), konnte mein Rechner fast ungestört falten und ich konnte so die OC Stabilität testen.

Ich habe jetzt das Maximale OC meiner RX480 ermitteln können und diese Werte sind nun wirklich Rock-Stable. Sie sind vielleicht nicht so hoch, wie andere Werte welche man so im Internet findet, aber würde ich mich mit Game-Stable zufrieden geben, wären auch meine Werte deutlich höher.

Hier also meine Aktuellen Daten:
Verbrauch aus der Dose (Falten, ohne CPU) --> 235Watt
GPU Takt --> 1417mhz
VRam Takt --> 8800mhz

Beim Falten komme ich jetzt fast durchgänig über 300k ppd. Mein AVG. nähert sich dem schon an, durch diverse Updates u.s.w. sin aber ein paar Tage dabei wo die Werte niedriger sind.
Es gibt auch mal die ein oder andere WU, welche bis auf 250k ppd einbricht, die Regel ist aber jetzt eher >350k. 
Bester Wert sah ich gestern, ein WU mit 405k ppd, irgendwie hat es mich richtig gefreut, zu sehen, dass meine RX480 die 400Marke knacken konnte 

Sagt mal, Windows 10 hat ja jetzt Linux Subsystem und es ist ja auch schon gelungen darüber "normale" Linux Applications laufen zu lassen. Hat schon jemand den Gedanken gefasst FAH auf diesem Subsystem zu testen?


----------



## harley765 (21. Oktober 2016)

schon interessant wie unterschiedlich die WU's die GPU belasten. Die unterste Linie (GPU2) zeigt den Wechsel der 980 Ti von einer WU zur anderen.


----------



## Rarek (21. Oktober 2016)

besser fand ich folgendes Powertarget wärend ich gefaletet auf einer und Gespielt auf der anderen habe:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## harley765 (21. Oktober 2016)

Das ist weil Du Wechselstrom hast..


----------



## Holdie (21. Oktober 2016)

mattinator schrieb:


> Evtl. wird das FAHClient-Work-Directory durch die Sicherung blockiert. Entweder aus der Sicherung ausschließen oder auf eine andere Partition / Festplatte verschieben, die nicht gesichert wird.



Ja das vermute ich auch. Der Ordner liegt halt im AppData und soweit ich weiss kann der nicht verschoben werden.
Und dieser Ordner lässt sich auch nicht aus der Windows eigenen Sicherung ausschließen,


----------



## Rarek (21. Oktober 2016)

harley765 schrieb:


> Das ist weil Du Wechselstrom hast..



du meinst also, dass ein Prozentwert, welcher angibt wieviel prozent des maximalen Powertargets in W momentan durch den Chip geht, aussagt, dass an diesem DC Bauteil, welches auf der sekundärseite eines AC/DC Wandlers verbaut ist und mit AC physikalisch schwer beschädigt werden würde, AC anliegt?

hmm... ich denke nein, aber gut


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Oktober 2016)

Möglicherweise meint er auch du möglicherweise *wechsel*nde *Strom*anbieter hast  *<==*


----------



## Mr.Knister (21. Oktober 2016)

Also mir gefiel der Scherz


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Oktober 2016)

Mr.Knister schrieb:


> Also mir gefiel der Scherz



Mir auch - und er war auch eindeutig als Scherz zu erkennen
Trotzdem, und auch in der RuKa, lasst uns jetzt (a weng) ernsthaft werden und in uns gehen


----------



## ocult (21. Oktober 2016)

ProfBoom schrieb:


> ... dann liegen die Checkpoints leider weit auseinander. Ich hatte auch schon über eine Stunde....


Ok, Danke für die Info. Wenn das andere auch betrifft und von F@H so gewollt ist, kann man nix machen. In den offiziellen Anleitungen habe ich nichts dazu gefunden, dass die Option "Checkpointing frequeny" nur für CPU-Jobs gilt, nicht für GPUs.
Bin seit 18 Monaten  bei  Boinc mit am Crunchen. Da wird das Intervall auch mal per Job-Option überschrieben, meist bei VM-Tasks von z.B. von ATLAS oder vLHC. Macht hier auch Sinn, da ein Checkpoint schon mal über 1GB Datenen schreibt. Aber bei F@H sind es meist nur 25-30 MB, also nicht der Rede wert. 

Kleine Mängel von F@H:
Bei BOINC kann die WU auch automatisch, verlustfrei angehalten werden, wenn die Last ein bestimmten Wert überschreitet, bei F@H gibt es das nicht. Aber stört mich nicht, da ich noch eine zweite GTX980 am Laufen habe. Die GTX950 ist eigentlich die Ersatz-GPU für mein i7-5820k, soll aber nicht nutzlos herumliegen.



Holdie schrieb:


> ... Der Ordner liegt halt im AppData und soweit ich weiss kann der nicht verschoben werden.
> ...,


Das ist auch so eine Besonderheit, die ein Neuling verwirren.  Die FAHClient.exe wollte ich nicht per Autostart laufen lassen. Wenn ich diese exe manuell starte, werden aber sämtliche Datenordner und Configfiles im aktuellen Startverzeichnis angelegt, z.B. in ..\sysWOW64 !!! Ursache: Das Arbeitsverzeichnis ist nicht angepasst/vorgegeben.
Bei der Installation wird in allen angelegten Verknüpfungen, und nur diese sollte man nutzen, der Ausführungsordner (Ausführen in..) vorgegeben und der ist:  C:\ProgramData\FAHClient.  Der kann problemlos an die eigene Bedürfnisse angepasst werden. Habe auch den Pfad/Ordner auf eine andere Partition verschoben.


----------



## brooker (21. Oktober 2016)

... der Entwurf für das LOGO bei YouTube ist fertig - schaut mal rein. Was meint Ihr dazu? PCGH Folding@Home Team goes to YouTube

... und Neues zum *Worklog eines Folders mit GTX 1060* [WORKLOG] ein Folding@Home Rechner mit GTX 1060 entsteht


----------



## ProfBoom (22. Oktober 2016)

Holdie schrieb:


> Ja das vermute ich auch. Der Ordner liegt halt im AppData und soweit ich weiss kann der nicht verschoben werden.



Du kannst den WU Ordner durchaus verschieben.
Schau mal ins FAH Verzeichnis, da gibt es eine fahclient_help.txt mit Optionen für die Kommandozeile (oder Verknüpfung zum starten) und die Config Datei.
Sowas klingt doch vielversprechend:

  data-directory <string=.>
    The directory, relative to the current directory, where WU data and cores
    are stored.


Ich habe es so gelöst, dass ich der Verknüpfung zu FAHClient.exe den Pfand unter Ziel angegeben habe, wo die WUs liegen sollen.
Bei mir wird F@H halt nur bei Bedarf gestartet.


----------



## Holdie (22. Oktober 2016)

Danke, ich schaue mir das mal an. Sieht auf jedenfall vielversprechend aus.


----------



## Holdie (22. Oktober 2016)

Weiss jemand ob man die Lüfter einer GPU reparieren kann?
Ich hab hier eine GTX970 von Zotac wo ein Lüfter nur noch zuckt und nicht mehr von alleine anläuft. Ich denke hier dürfte das Lager hin sein.
Kann man das reparieren oder austauschen oder gibt es irgendwo solche Lüfter als Ersatz?


----------



## brooker (22. Oktober 2016)

... YouTube Kanalbild ist online - PCGH Folding@Home Team goes to YouTube

Bitten um Feedback.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Oktober 2016)

Holdie schrieb:


> Weiss jemand ob man die Lüfter einer GPU reparieren kann?
> Ich hab hier eine GTX970 von Zotac wo ein Lüfter nur noch zuckt und nicht mehr von alleine anläuft. Ich denke hier dürfte das Lager hin sein.
> Kann man das reparieren oder austauschen oder gibt es irgendwo solche Lüfter als Ersatz?


Keine Garantie mehr?

Wen nich habe ich die besten Erfahrungen mit Teflonspray gemacht:
Ich hab Lüfter im 24/7-Einsatz die haben schon vor 2 Jahren Lagerprobleme gehabt > kleiner Spritzer ins Lager und seit her keine Knurren und Murren.


----------



## KillercornyX (22. Oktober 2016)

Naja, wenn der nicht mehr andreht könnte der Motor kaputt sein. Durchgebrannt oder fest... Da kann man nur versuchen einen Lüfter gleicher Größe zu kaufen und den einzubasteln, wird aber schwer bis unmöglich....
Alternativ nen kompletten Austauschlüfter von nem Dritthersteller, wenns noch sowas gibt..


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (22. Oktober 2016)

Sagt mal ... Weiß irgendwer ob es mittlerweile WU´s gibt, welche die Integrierte Iris-GPU in meinem Skylake mit benutzt ...

Heute morgen aufgestanden ... 935k PPD und im Afterburne war die Iris unter GPU2 Auslastung immer mal kurzzeitig unter Last ... Auch beim Verbrauch hatte ich statt den eigentlichen 200 Watt ... 275 Watt ...

Kann es sein, dass die Iris mittlerweile mit genutzt wird zum falten, obwohl nur die 1080 im Client angegeben ist ?!

Komisch o_O


----------



## brooker (23. Oktober 2016)

... nichts davon gelesen. Mach doch spaßhalber mal nen Slot auf und schaue was passiert.


----------



## Holdie (23. Oktober 2016)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Keine Garantie mehr?
> 
> Wen nich habe ich die besten Erfahrungen mit Teflonspray gemacht:
> Ich hab Lüfter im 24/7-Einsatz die haben schon vor 2 Jahren Lagerprobleme gehabt > kleiner Spritzer ins Lager und seit her keine Knurren und Murren.



Naja habe die Karte von Bumblebee überlassen bekommen, also Garantie weiss ich aktuell nicht, aber denke mal das keine mehr vorhanden ist.
Ich werds mal mit Teflonspray probieren, funktionieren tut er ja nur ist er schwergängig.. Aber dazu werde ich den Lüfter ausbauen müssen, oder ist das Lager von Vorne zugänglich?


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (23. Oktober 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> ... nichts davon gelesen. Mach doch spaßhalber mal nen Slot auf und schaue was passiert.



Via Slot kann man Sie nicht hinzufügen ... Da steht dann da, dass keine Weitere Karte gefunden wurde ...
Ich schaue mir das morgen früh nochmal an und mache dann gleich mal nen Screen von der Geschichte ...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. Oktober 2016)

Holdie schrieb:


> Naja habe die Karte von Bumblebee überlassen bekommen, also Garantie weiss ich aktuell nicht, aber denke mal das keine mehr vorhanden ist.
> Ich werds mal mit Teflonspray probieren, funktionieren tut er ja nur ist er schwergängig.. Aber dazu werde ich den Lüfter ausbauen müssen, oder ist das Lager von Vorne zugänglich?


Den Lüfter musst du leider dazu ausbauen, da du an den rückseitigen Gummistopfen ran musst.
Meine Erfahrung nach reicht es dann in die darunterliegende Öffnung ein kleinen Spritzer reinzumachen, da das Teflonspray sich selbständig im Lager verteilt > hat erst zwei mal das Pech den ganzen Lüfter zu zerlegen, aber selbst die beiden laufen auch heute noch.


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Oktober 2016)

Holdie schrieb:


> Naja habe die Karte von Bumblebee überlassen bekommen, also Garantie weiss ich aktuell nicht, aber denke mal das keine mehr vorhanden ist.
> Ich werds mal mit Teflonspray probieren, funktionieren tut er ja nur ist er schwergängig.. Aber dazu werde ich den Lüfter ausbauen müssen, oder ist das Lager von Vorne zugänglich?



Der Lüfter verträgt wohl keinen Ortswechsel .... 
Hat bei mir immer tadellos funktioniert

*Aber* - und das scheint mir wichtig - du hast meine Einwilligung zur Demontage
Ich kann übrigens den Tipp von Meier "seconden"; hatte ich zwar noch nie im Einsatz bei GraKa-Lüftern - aber Gehäuselüfter erwachen so zu neuem Leben 

Später poste ich dann noch ein Bild von einer meiner "getunten" GTX 560Ti - hatte ja mal erwähnt, dass die seinerzeit fast im Akkord "gestorben" sind


----------



## Holdie (23. Oktober 2016)

Alles klar, Danke Aktuell geht es ja von den Temperaturen zum Glück. 
Aber mal schauen ob ich es heute noch schaffe.


----------



## arcDaniel (23. Oktober 2016)

Sagt, kann es sein, dass durch CPU Falten die GPU Leistung erhöht wird?

Wenn ich nur GPU Falte, habe ich relativ viele Taktschwankungen. Dachte das würde eher am PT oder an den Stromsparfunktionen liegen, dass sobal auch nur geringe Leistung nicht benötigt wird, sofort runtergetaktet wird.

Wenn ich aber die CPU (6 Threads von 8) falten lasse, ist die Taktkurve der GPU deutlich konstanter und auch die PPD der GPU gehen och.

Hier mal mein Theorie:
Auch wenn die AMD GPU's fast keine CPU Leistung brauchen, so muss die CPU doch irgendwas mit der WU machen und wenn dies der Fall ist, entsteht ein Reaktionszeit-Verlust bei bei der CPU, da diese eigentlich im Idle ist.
Hat die CPU eine Last, taktet sie eh hoch und ist sofort einsatzbereit, womit die GPU besser versogt wird und die PPD dann steigen.


----------



## Rarek (23. Oktober 2016)

oder du sagst dem Board und Windoof, dass beide den Takt nicht zu senken haben


----------



## aufkrawall (23. Oktober 2016)

Kann sein, dass mit dem Treiber 375.63 für Pascal auf Win 10 Folding komplett geschrottet ist? Er schaffts hier nicht, eine WU wirklich anzufangen und fängt immer wieder neu an, bis er mit Error abbricht.


----------



## Grestorn (23. Oktober 2016)

aufkrawall schrieb:


> Kann sein, dass mit dem Treiber 375.63 für Pascal auf Win 10 Folding komplett geschrottet ist? Er schaffts hier nicht, eine WU wirklich anzufangen und fängt immer wieder neu an, bis er mit Error abbricht.



Yep, ist so. Du musst auf den 373er zurück. Die Annahme ist, dass es an CUDA 8 liegt, das offenbar mit dem aktuellen FAH Client zu Problemen führt. Ob das im Treiber oder im FAH Client behoben werden muss, wird sich zeigen.


----------



## aufkrawall (23. Oktober 2016)

Thx. Falls Stanford/Pande das fixen würden, müssten sie ja jeden Core aktualisieren. afair war es auch in der Vergangenheit schon so, dass man dann erstmal eine Zeit lang bei einem älteren Nvidia-Treiber bleiben musste, bis das in diesem behoben wurde.


----------



## arcDaniel (23. Oktober 2016)

aufkrawall schrieb:


> Thx. Falls Stanford/Pande das fixen würden, müssten sie ja jeden Core aktualisieren. afair war es auch in der Vergangenheit schon so, dass man dann erstmal eine Zeit lang bei einem älteren Nvidia-Treiber bleiben musste, bis das in diesem behoben wurde.



Wie wäre es denn wenn einfach Nvidia ihren Treiber fixen würde?


----------



## Grestorn (23. Oktober 2016)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn wenn einfach Nvidia ihren Treiber fixen würde?



Falls das Problem überhaupt ein Fehler im Treiber ist, was überhaupt nicht gesichert ist.


----------



## arcDaniel (23. Oktober 2016)

Sagen wir es mal so, wenn etwas mit dem alten Treiber funktioniert und  mit dem neuen nicht mehr, besteht zumindest ein Problem mit der Kompatibilität.

Dass es mit Cuda zu tun hat, bezweifle ich, da ja angeblich die "neueren" Faltkerne nicht mehr auf Cuda setzen sondern auf OpenCL.

Auch wenn ich von der WHQL Certifizierung nicht viel halte, verwundert es schon, dass ein solcher Treiber, welcher als Stabil angesehen wird ein Kompatibilitätsproblem aufweist (wenn man es nicht Fehler nennen will)


----------



## aufkrawall (23. Oktober 2016)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Dass es mit Cuda zu tun hat, bezweifle ich, da ja angeblich die "neueren" Faltkerne nicht mehr auf Cuda setzen sondern auf OpenCL.
> )


OpenCL läuft bei Nvidia im Treiber über Cuda. Ich hatte ja gesagt, dass NV das wohl selber fixen muss. Du hast mich offenbar falsch verstanden.



arcDaniel schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich von der WHQL Certifizierung nicht viel halte, verwundert es schon, dass ein solcher Treiber, welcher als Stabil angesehen wird ein Kompatibilitätsproblem aufweist (wenn man es nicht Fehler nennen will)


Microsoft dürfte OpenCL & Cuda völlig egal sein. Außerdem hatte eh schon so ziemlich jeder Katastrophen-Treiber das WHQL-Siegel bekommen. Völlig wertlos.
Im letzten Nvidia-Treiber war sogar das Windows 10 Startmenü und die Mail-App kaputt, hatte trotzdem WHQL bekommen.


----------



## mattinator (24. Oktober 2016)

Das Problem existiert auch unter Linux (wer, was, wie, wo unter LINUX).


----------



## brooker (24. Oktober 2016)

Cartesius schrieb:


> CPU: AMD Athlon 64 3800+ (1x 2,4 GHz und 65 W TDP)
> 
> Edit: Da ich heute zufällig an eine alte AMD HD7970 gekommen bin, habe ich diese auch gleich mit der GTX 760 in meinem Falt-Rentner getauscht und die CPU- und GPU-Usage aufgezeichnet. Im Vergleich zur GTX 760 ist zwar eine deutlich geringere CPU-Auslastung erkennbar (nur ca. 20 - 30%), aber auch die GPU wird weniger stark, dafür aber konstanter, ausgelastet als die Geforce. Kann sich das einer erklären???
> 
> ...



Ich mache mal hier weiter, denn im Original-Fred wäre es offtopic.

Grundsätzlich sollte die 7970 eine höhere Auslastung haben. Ein CPU-Limit schließe ich aus. Ich denke das es ein Treiberproblem ist. Welchen Treiber verwendest du aktuell?
Die Abfälle mach fast konstanten Zeit sind normal. Die bisher erreichten PPDs sind für die Gpu zu wenig. Auf welchem Takt läuft sie genau? Ich hatte damals mit der 7970 zwischen 170-260kPPDs, so meine ich.


----------



## Grestorn (24. Oktober 2016)

mattinator schrieb:


> Das Problem existiert auch unter Linux (wer, was, wie, wo unter LINUX).



Ja, die Fehlermeldung im Log ist 1:1 identisch in Windows. Ich hoffe nur, dass es nicht so lange dauert, bis das Problem behoben ist. Im Moment habe ich kein Problem damit, meinen Hauptrechner, der ja auch mein Zock-Rechner ist, unter dem 373er Treiber laufen zu lassen, aber irgendwann (WatchDogs2?) werde ich auf einen neuen Treiber gehen müssen, was u.U. bedeutet, dass meine Titan nicht mehr mitfalten kann.

(Die 980Ti von Brooker wird aber weiterfalten, meinem Server ist es egal, welchen Treiber ich installiert habe  )


----------



## brooker (24. Oktober 2016)

... kann man die Zusammensetzung bzw. die einzelnen Elemente eines Treibers nicht kombinieren? Muss doch Spezies geben die sowas können. Oder?


----------



## Grestorn (24. Oktober 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> ... kann man die Zusammensetzung bzw. die einzelnen Elemente eines Treibers nicht kombinieren? Muss doch Spezies geben die sowas können. Oder?



Das ist nicht trivial, da die Treiber ja signiert sind und unsignierte Treiber nicht installtiert werden können. Ggf. kann man versuchen, einzelne Komponenten per Hand zurückzudrehen auf ne ältere Version. Vielleicht hat ja mal einer Lust, das auszuprobieren


----------



## brooker (24. Oktober 2016)

... da bin ich leider raus.

Keine Ahnung und noch weniger Zeit.


----------



## mattinator (24. Oktober 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> ... da bin ich leider raus.


Zum Glück. Die Experten dafür sitzen bei NVIDIA.


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Oktober 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> ... da bin ich leider raus.



... und da warte ich auf dich - nicht erschrecken 

Und hier noch - wie versprochen - 2 Bilder vom Tuning




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brooker (24. Oktober 2016)

mattinator schrieb:


> Zum Glück. Die Experten dafür sitzen bei NVIDIA.



Matti, dass wäre doch was für lange Abende als Abwechslung zu Linux 

BB, ohne entsprechendes Grundwissen ist das leider sinnlos und reine Zeitverschwendung. Selbst bei Linux bin ich noch sowas von ineffektiv


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Oktober 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> BB, ohne entsprechendes Grundwissen ist das leider sinnlos und reine Zeitverschwendung. Selbst bei Linux bin ich noch sowas von ineffektiv



Ich weiss was du meinst - deshalb steh ich ja mit dir draussen


----------



## mattinator (24. Oktober 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> Matti, dass wäre doch was für lange Abende als Abwechslung zu Linux


Solltest Du inzwischen auch recht intensiv erfahren haben: Es gibt auch ein Leben neben F@H.


----------



## ProfBoom (24. Oktober 2016)

Meine HD 7870 läuft gerade mit ~95% Last. Kommt vielleicht auch etwas auf das Projekt an, ich habe eher 93% in Erinnerung.


----------



## brooker (24. Oktober 2016)

... welchen Treiber nutzt du?


----------



## arcDaniel (24. Oktober 2016)

Ich habe im Moment eine sehr böse WU bekommen, eine 9210, welche ohne OC nur 200k und mit OCmax nur 214k ppd hergibt. Das ist echt Worst-Case.

Habe aber noch 2 Sachen festgestellt;

1- Wenn ich Win10 beim Power Plan auf High Performance setzte, taktet nicht nur die CPU nicht mehr runter (hier grosser vorteil, weil die Last sehr gering ist bleibt der Takt bei Turbo also 3,7ghz), aber auch die GPU Taktet deutlich Konstanter.
Das ganze bringt schon ein kleinen PPD Schub und kostet 10W aus der Dose.

2- Da ich auch etwas auf meine Stromrechnung achten muss, Falte ich jetzt wieder mit Stock-Clock und Undervolting. Hier habe ich aber festgestellt, dass eine Taktreduzierung, vom VRam (von 8ghz auf 4ghz) ,sich nicht Messbar auf die PPD auswirken, ich jedoch 20W aus der Dose einsparen kann.
So kann ich mit etwa 150W aus der Dose einen Schnitt von etwa 300k PPD falten.


----------



## ProfBoom (24. Oktober 2016)

Ich hatte den 16.6.2, jetzt den 16.10.2.
Bei dem aktuellen Projekt liegt die Last bei 96/97%.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Oktober 2016)

Heute Abend wirds wohl nix mit früh ins Bett: 
Gestern keinen Einzigen der einen Milestone erreicht hat und heute sinds bereits 14! 

Was kommt da wohl noch beim 22Uhr Update dazu. 

Nachtrag:
Irgendwas spuckt gerade am Tool, sind "nur" zwei Milestoner.


----------



## aufkrawall (24. Oktober 2016)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> 2- Da ich auch etwas auf meine Stromrechnung achten muss, Falte ich jetzt wieder mit Stock-Clock und Undervolting. Hier habe ich aber festgestellt, dass eine Taktreduzierung, vom VRam (von 8ghz auf 4ghz) ,sich nicht Messbar auf die PPD auswirken, ich jedoch 20W aus der Dose einsparen kann.
> So kann ich mit etwa 150W aus der Dose einen Schnitt von etwa 300k PPD falten.


Ist das mit der RX 480 und der PPD-Berechnung von linuxforge?
Folding@home Bonus Point Calculator


----------



## harley765 (24. Oktober 2016)

GTX 980 und GTX 980 Ti gehen in Rente.
Neu falten zwei GTX 1070 mit 2000Mhz Takt. mit ca. 130W weniger Stromverbrauch, dafür ~350'000 PPD mehr im Tag


----------



## brooker (24. Oktober 2016)

Harvey, was passiert mit der alten Hardware? Könntest Du dir eine Spende für FoPaSa vorstellen?


----------



## harley765 (25. Oktober 2016)

eigentlich wollte ich die noch zu barem machen. Aber ein Deal.
Ich stelle sie ein einziges mal zum Verkauf und wenn sie nicht weg gehen sind sie gespendet. o.k.?
Wobei die 980 Ti eine AiO Kühler hat. passt das auch?


----------



## brooker (25. Oktober 2016)

... Deal  ... das passt.


----------



## brooker (25. Oktober 2016)

Moin, bräuchte mal Hilfe bei diesem Problem von Member Chischko: 

Screenshot by Lightshot

Fehlermeldung unteres Drittel.

Danke.


----------



## Holdie (25. Oktober 2016)

VRAM Takt senken hat bei mir geholfen.


----------



## Grestorn (25. Oktober 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> Moin, bräuchte mal Hilfe bei diesem Problem von Member Chischko:
> 
> Screenshot by Lightshot
> 
> ...



Welcher Treiber, welches OS?


----------



## arcDaniel (25. Oktober 2016)

aufkrawall schrieb:


> Ist das mit der RX 480 und der PPD-Berechnung von linuxforge?
> Folding@home Bonus Point Calculator



Nein, vertraue etwa der Berechnung von FAHControl.


----------



## mattinator (25. Oktober 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> Screenshot by Lightshot
> Fehlermeldung unteres Drittel.


Sieht aus wie das Problem mit dem aktuellen 375-er Treiber. Ansonsten zu viel OC oder zu warm (Speicher-Chips der Karte).


----------



## chischko (25. Oktober 2016)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Welcher Treiber, welches OS?



Servus! OS is Win10, kein OC (weder Speicher noch CPU noch GPU noch sonstwas). GPU geht kaum mal auf 50°C, eher bleibt sie auf 45°C und den Speicher habe ich eigentlich auch sauber gekühlt sogar die Backplate wird von nem großen Passivkühler abgekühlt. 
Jetzt lief es gerade ein wenig und über Nacht dann wieder: FAILED! 

Log findet Ihr hier: Dropbox - FAH_LOG.txt 
Screenshot der Systeminfo: Screenshot by Lightshot 
 Screenshot der Warnings & Errors im Log: Screenshot by Lightshot


----------



## Holdie (25. Oktober 2016)

Hast du den 375er Treiber drauf? Dann bitte ein älteren nehmen. Der darin enthaltene Cuda Treiber ist nicht sauber bzw. Verträgt sich nicht mit Fah.


----------



## chischko (25. Oktober 2016)

Holdie schrieb:


> Hast du den 375er Treiber drauf? Dann bitte ein älteren nehmen. Der darin enthaltene Cuda Treiber ist nicht sauber bzw. Verträgt sich nicht mit Fah.



Ja, hab den aktuellsten drauf. Zocke BF1 und mit verherigen Versionen berichten ja einige User über Probleme. Der 375er läuft mit BF halbwegs stabil. Ist also keine Option für mich. Das Problem bestand aber schon vor Erscheinen des neuen Treiobers. Beta Treiber hab ich nie drauf.


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Oktober 2016)

chischko schrieb:


> Ja, hab den aktuellsten drauf. Zocke BF1 und mit verherigen Versionen berichten ja einige User über Probleme. Der 375er läuft mit BF halbwegs stabil. Ist also keine Option für mich. Das Problem bestand aber schon vor Erscheinen des neuen Treiobers. Beta Treiber hab ich nie drauf.



Nun, "der aktuellste" ist es möglicherweise gar nicht (mehr)
*N_VIDIA *hat auf die Probleme reagiert und (möglicherweise) den Fehler gefixt

Guckst du hier: NVIDIA DRIVERS GeForce Game Ready Driver WHQL


----------



## mattinator (25. Oktober 2016)

Mal was anderes, das System zur Berechnung der Punkte ist schon etwas eigenartig. Durch HFM.NET wurde beim "Download Projects From Stanford" folgende Änderung angezeigt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich habe mal nach einer möglichen Logik die Punkte umgerechnet (einfach prozentual zur "NumberOfAtoms"): 34397 / 35200 * 15965 ~ 15601. D.h. so wird es scheinbar nicht berechnet, evtl. doch "Glaskugel".

@*Bumblebee*
Der 375.63 aus Deinem Link ist doch der einzige 375-er im Download, gab es vorher noch eine andere Version ?


----------



## harley765 (25. Oktober 2016)

mattinator schrieb:


> Der 375.63 aus Deinem Link ist doch der einzige 375-er im Download, gab es vorher noch eine andere Version ?



Soviel ich weiss ist das DER, der nicht tut.. jedenfalls bei mir faltet der keine einzige Falte...


----------



## voodoman (25. Oktober 2016)

Der Unterbau der GTX 1060 mit i7-860 sollte eigentlich einem anderen Zweck dienen. Da sich dieser jedoch verzögert nutze ich ihn derzeit  als Basis zum falten.

Was wäre euer Meinung nach ein sinnvoller Unterbau wenn ich etwas günstiges aus der Bucht schießen möchte?


----------



## chischko (25. Oktober 2016)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Nun, "der aktuellste" ist es möglicherweise gar nicht (mehr)
> *N_VIDIA *hat auf die Probleme reagiert und (möglicherweise) den Fehler gefixt
> 
> Guckst du hier: NVIDIA DRIVERS GeForce Game Ready Driver WHQL



Hmm OK ich hatte den 375.57 drauf und jetzt zieh ich am Nachmittag mal den 357.63 drauf. Grafiktreiber und 3D-Vision haben ein Update erfahren. Mal sehen ob es ne Verbesserung gibt... Ich berichte!

Edit/Update: Nein! Kein Erfolg! Er sagt immer noch "bad work unit" und lädt dann die nächste runter... Nun schon 5 Anläufe, nix! 
Screenshot by Lightshot


----------



## brooker (25. Oktober 2016)

Mist. Was denkt sich Nvidia dabei?


----------



## brooker (25. Oktober 2016)

@Voodoo: H81M und ne P3258 oder ein Zxx-BOARD mit Sockel 1150 wenn es ein reiner Falter sein soll. Schaue mal bei Alternate vorbei, da gibt's Austausch-Auslauf usw. für kleines Geld. Stört ja keinen wenn die Bedienungsanleitung oder Treiber CD fehlt.


----------



## Grestorn (25. Oktober 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> Mist. Was denkt sich Nvidia dabei?



Es ist ja noch gar nicht klar, wer der Schuldige ist. Kann genauso gut auch FaH selbst sein. Dass NV nicht unbedingt gegen FaH testet, ist aber wenig überraschend


----------



## brooker (25. Oktober 2016)

... stimmt, wobei ich mal unterstelle, dass der Client sich auf einen Standard beruft und auf ihn aufsetzt. Bin gespannt wie es ausgeht.  Was macht das F@H Team EVGA - haben die schon ne Lösung?


----------



## mattinator (25. Oktober 2016)

mattinator schrieb:


> Mal was anderes, das System zur Berechnung der Punkte ist schon etwas eigenartig. Durch HFM.NET wurde beim "Download Projects From Stanford" folgende Änderung angezeigt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Liest jemand von Stanford in unserem Thread und hatte einen kaputten Taschenrechner benutzt ?
Das hier hat mir HFM.NET gerade angezeigt, *Credit - 14892 -> 15296*: ist schon etwas dichter dran an meiner Berechnung.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Oktober 2016)

Der 372.70 funktioniert einwandfrei - nimm den mal


----------



## aufkrawall (25. Oktober 2016)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Nein, vertraue etwa der Berechnung von FAHControl.


Also der Anzeige im Client selbst? Unter Windows zeigt die viel zu niedrige Werte an (Linux weiß ich nicht).


----------



## chischko (25. Oktober 2016)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Der 372.70 funktioniert einwandfrei - nimm den mal


Ok mit der Version faltet er nun zumindest auf den ersten Versuch... BF1 haut mich noch nicht aus den Latschen also brauch ich den aktuellen Treiber auch noch nicht und die Kiste kann nun über Nacht wieder laufen zum falten. mal schauen wann die nächst5e folding-stable Treiber Version kommt die auch für BF1 optimiert ist. 
Screenshot by Lightshot


----------



## binär-11110110111 (25. Oktober 2016)

*In Kürze ist es soweit ...*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aufkrawall (26. Oktober 2016)

aufkrawall schrieb:


> Also der Anzeige im Client selbst? Unter Windows zeigt die viel zu niedrige Werte an (Linux weiß ich nicht).


*bump*
Wie viel ppd schaffen denn eine RX 480 oder eine Fury X nach dem Rechner von linuxforge mit einer einer typischen Core 21 WU?
Meine 390 war bei ca. 280k ppd, meine 1070 OC bei bis zu 820k ppd (vor dem Schrott-Treiber  ).
Edit: Im Schnitt ist die 1070 aber eher bei ~720k ppd.


----------



## chischko (26. Oktober 2016)

Chischko's contributions to Folding@home ... endlich läuft es stabil udn es wird.. ich jage Dich, binär11110110111


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. Oktober 2016)

aufkrawall schrieb:


> *bump*
> Wie viel ppd schaffen denn eine RX 480 oder eine Fury X nach dem Rechner von linuxforge mit einer einer typischen Core 21 WU?
> Meine 390 war bei ca. 280k ppd, meine 1070 OC bei bis zu 820k ppd (vor dem Schrott-Treiber  ).
> Edit: Im Schnitt ist die 1070 aber eher bei ~720k ppd.


Folding Performance PCGH Team 70335
RX 480 Schnitt wohl so bei 300kPPD rum und die Fury X wohl so um die 450kPPD rum.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (26. Oktober 2016)

chischko schrieb:


> Chischko's contributions to Folding@home ... endlich läuft es stabil udn es wird.. ich jage Dich, binär11110110111



Na das ist doch mal ne Kampfansage !  Wir treffen uns in der Top 100 !


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. Oktober 2016)

chischko schrieb:


> Chischko's contributions to Folding@home ... endlich läuft es stabil udn es wird.. ich jage Dich, binär11110110111


Chischko - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## chischko (26. Oktober 2016)

aufkrawall schrieb:


> *bump*
> Wie viel ppd schaffen denn eine RX 480 oder eine Fury X nach dem Rechner von linuxforge mit einer einer typischen Core 21 WU?
> Meine 390 war bei ca. 280k ppd, meine 1070 OC bei bis zu 820k ppd (vor dem Schrott-Treiber  ).
> Edit: Im Schnitt ist die 1070 aber eher bei ~720k ppd.


Evtl. nen Anhaltspunkt: 980ti (ohne OC) bringt etwa 680k


----------



## aufkrawall (26. Oktober 2016)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Folding Performance PCGH Team 70335
> RX 480 Schnitt wohl so bei 300kPPD rum und die Fury X wohl so um die 450kPPD rum.


Thx, die Liste hatte ich bisher übersehen!
Bei overclock.net gibts auch eine, aber die taugt nicht die Bohne.
Also bei Polaris überhaupt keine Verbesserung gegenüber Hawaii feststellbar, echt schwach.


----------



## Rarek (26. Oktober 2016)

weil die Polaris serie momentan ~200Gflop's weniger hat als das entsprechende vormodell  (wenn man sagt, dass die 480 gegen die 390X antritt, etc.)

soo... 6M voll, ich gehe dann mal wieder Schlafen und komme warscheinlich im Frühjahr wieder ^^


----------



## aufkrawall (27. Oktober 2016)

Rarek schrieb:


> weil die Polaris serie momentan ~200Gflop's weniger hat als das entsprechende vormodell  (wenn man sagt, dass die 480 gegen die 390X antritt, etc.)


Die 980 hatte auch weniger Rechenleistung als die 780 Ti und hatte beim Folding trotzdem deutlich zugelegt.


----------



## Rarek (27. Oktober 2016)

AMD wird nicht so sehr bevorzugt wie NV, dass habe immer anbei 

bei NV lieferste eine WU mit 2 Tagen Rchenzeit ab und kriegst 75k und bei AMD machste mit ner ähnlichen WU nur 40k und sitzt vielleicht 1,8 Tage drann
( ich weiß, der vergleich 750TI und 390X hackt etwas, hatte aber dennoch eine solche WU mal kurz nach der Faltwoche... am ende ist sie bei 96% in die 3-error-Grenze gelaufen)


----------



## Grestorn (27. Oktober 2016)

Rarek schrieb:


> AMD wird nicht so sehr bevorzugt wie NV, dass habe immer anbei
> 
> bei NV lieferste eine WU mit 2 Tagen Rchenzeit ab und kriegst 75k und bei AMD machste mit ner ähnlichen WU nur 40k und sitzt vielleicht 1,8 Tage drann
> ( ich weiß, der vergleich 750TI und 390X hackt etwas, hatte aber dennoch eine solche WU mal kurz nach der Faltwoche... am ende ist sie bei 96% in die 3-error-Grenze gelaufen)



Schon der Hammer, wie sich immer wieder alle und jeder gegen AMD verschwören. Wenn man die Foren liest, dann sind die sowas von voll mit AMD Feinden und Hassern... Und die sitzen offenbar sogar in den Universitäten, Vorständen und Regierungen!

Ironietags sind verloren gegangen


----------



## brooker (27. Oktober 2016)

... ja, aber warum ist das so? Schade das man die eigentliche Power von AMD nicht nutzen kann. Kann man da nicht irgendwas drehen - Treiber ummodeln oder eine NVidia-GPU emulieren


----------



## Grestorn (27. Oktober 2016)

Brooker, offenbar sind irgendwie meine Ironietags verschluckt worden 

Das mit der Verschwörung hab ich nicht ernst gemeint. Warum die AMD Karten ihre Papierleistung nicht umsetzen können, kann ich Dir nicht sagen. Da FaH ja OpenCL nutzt und ich eigentlich nicht glaube, dass man jetzt speziell auf NV und zu lasten von AMD optimiert hat, muss es irgendwo anders ein Problem geben. Das können Dir aber nur die Programmierer von FaH und ggf. die OpenCL Entwickler von AMD und NV beantworten.


----------



## brooker (27. Oktober 2016)

... alles gut ... trotzdem schade. Vielleicht bringt ja der Core 22 entsprechend eine Überraschung mit. Zu begrüßen wäre es, schließlich haben wir in unserem Wallet auch AMD-GPUs benannt!  push push

Wie bist Du aktuell zufrienden mit der 980ti?


----------



## Grestorn (27. Oktober 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> Wie bist Du aktuell zufrienden mit der 980ti?



Sie heizt meinen Hobbykeller perfekt...  Ich hab ein ganz brauchbares Powerlimit gefunden, dass die Leistung kaum einschränkt, die Geräuschkulisse und Temperatur der Platten im Rahmen hält. Die Platten sind aber dennoch im Idle immer knapp unter 50°, was auf Dauer nicht gut ist. Obowhl eigentlich ein Lüfter in dem Wechselrahmen eingebaut ist, aber der scheint nix zu taugen bzw. einfach blöd angebracht zu sein.

Wie Du an meinem Daily siehst, faltet sie um die 650kPpD. Die Titan X war ein paar Tage ausgefallen wegen dem Treiberbug und muss natürlich auch immer mal wieder zum Zocken herhalten, weswegen ich mit beiden Systemen zusammen so auf knapp 1,1 Mio PpD komme.


----------



## brooker (27. Oktober 2016)

... so soll das sein und ja, ich habe Dein daily im Augen. Freue mich jeden Tag drüber - FoPaSa funkt 

Kenne die 50°C-Regel auch.  Aber erst über 50°C und bei ElKos ist das langfristig ein Thema. Bei aktuellen HDDs ist das absolut unbedenklich, oder hast Du andere Infos?


----------



## Grestorn (27. Oktober 2016)

Nö, auch nur das, was man so liest. Die Monitoring-Software, die meinen Server überwacht, mault halt ständig, bei der ist das Defaul-Warnlimit bei 46° eingestellt. Und bei 50° geht sie auf Orange, bei 55° auf rot - was ich auch schon mehrfach geschafft habe, seit der Server faltet.


----------



## Rarek (27. Oktober 2016)

sind die Platten nicht normalerweise das erste stück Hardware, wo die Frischluft grann vorbei geht? (gerade im Server)


----------



## Grestorn (27. Oktober 2016)

Die Platten, die direkt im Server eingebaut sind (in den normalen Haltern), haben auch eine gesunde Temperatur, vermutlich auch, weil die Halterung ganz vernünftig gebaut ist. 

Es geht um einen Quick-Wechselslot-halter den ich verbaut habe. Da kann man 4 Platten im Betrieb wechseln. Der ist im Gehäuse statt der normalen 5" Slots verbaut und hat sogar einen Lüfter, der aber so verbaut ist, dass man ihn nicht sieht. Und auch der Luftstrom ist so dezent, dass ich ihn bestenfalls erahne (und deswegen gar nicht sicher bin, dass er wirklich läuft). Und in diesem Rahmen werden die Platten so heiß, wobei ich die Vermutung habe, dass sich die Temperatur hauptsächlich über das Metallgehäuse selbst auf den Rahmen und die Platten überträgt. 

Das Problem ließe sich sicher lösen, wenn ich einen besseren Wechselrahmen verbauen würde. Aber wenn der was taugen soll, ist er auch nicht ganz billig. Platz für einen weiteren Lüfter habe ich an der Stelle leider nicht.


----------



## chischko (27. Oktober 2016)

Wie wird denn der Lüfter angesteuert? Manuelle Engriffe möglich? 
Evtl. direkt die Spannungsversorgung manuell (also driekt Spannung vom Netzteil zum Lüfter) vorgeben und gar nicht mehr die Mögichkeit der automatischen Regulierung lassen? Lüfter komplett tauschen gegen einen höherwertigen? 
Ist die Möglichkeit gegeben eine thermische Isolierung einzubringen in die Struktur?


----------



## KillercornyX (27. Oktober 2016)

Deine Festplatten sind bei 50 Grad? Das ist eindeutig zu viel. Die ideale Temperatur beträgt je nach Hersteller zwischen 32 und 38 °C. 
Darüber und darunter ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit eines Ausfalls stark erhöht. 
Ich hab das Problem, dass meine WD Red zu kühl sind, und da ist nicht mal ein Lüfter davor... 

Tapatalk @ GT-I9505 + CM13 (Android 6.0.1)


----------



## chischko (27. Oktober 2016)

@Grestorn: Ich les gerade München bei Dir! Von Thermodynamik und Elektrik versteh ich mehr als vom Folding und biete Dir gerne an dich hier bissl zu unterstützen oder mir das mal auch live anzuschauen (sitze hier in Pasing/Laim).


----------



## Rarek (27. Oktober 2016)

die heizen auch net, killlercorny


----------



## Zocker85 (27. Oktober 2016)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Sie heizt meinen Hobbykeller perfekt...  Ich hab ein ganz brauchbares Powerlimit gefunden, dass die Leistung kaum einschränkt, die Geräuschkulisse und Temperatur der Platten im Rahmen hält. .



hast es mit 80% Powertarget? Hast Stromverbrauch dabei gemessen?


----------



## Grestorn (27. Oktober 2016)

chischko schrieb:


> Wie wird denn der Lüfter angesteuert? Manuelle Engriffe möglich?



Es gibt nen Schalter "Hi/Low/Auto". Steht natürlich auf "Hi", aber ich merke keinen Unterschied bei den Einstellungen. Nun macht der Rechner sowieso einen Radau und hat immer einen gewissen Luftzug, es kann also sein, dass der Unterschied der Einstellung schlicht untergeht. Kann auch sein, dass der Lüfter defekt ist oder nix taugt. Ich nehme aber an, dass er einfach extrem ungünstig verbaut ist, denn der Wechselrahmen ist hinten ja geschlossen (weswegen ich den Lüfter auch nicht sehe) und der Lüfter deswegen die Luft eh nur aus winzigen Ritzen ansaugen kann.

Die einzige Option an dieser Stelle ist ein Austausch des ganzen Rahmens. Das ist im Prinzip so ein Ding: Enermax EMK5401, Wechselrahmen schwarz
Nur von IcyDock. Kann gut sein, dass das Enermax Teil da besser ist, aber das wäre halt wieder eine Investition für 100€



KillercornyX schrieb:


> Deine Festplatten sind bei 50 Grad? Das ist eindeutig zu viel. Die ideale Temperatur beträgt je nach Hersteller zwischen 32 und 38 °C.


Tja, deswegen fühl ich mich auch nicht so ganz wohl bei der Sache. 



chischko schrieb:


> @Grestorn: Ich les gerade München bei Dir! Von Thermodynamik und Elektrik versteh ich mehr als vom Folding und biete Dir gerne an dich hier bissl zu unterstützen oder mir das mal auch live anzuschauen (sitze hier in Pasing/Laim).



Ich wohn in Ismaning (S8, 20 Min vom Zentrum). Wenn Du Lust hast, kannst Du wirklich gern mal bei mir vorbei kommen, kein Thema. Können gern auch so mal ratschen.


----------



## Grestorn (27. Oktober 2016)

Zocker85 schrieb:


> hast es mit 80% Powertarget? Hast Stromverbrauch dabei gemessen?



Ja, die genaue Einstellung und den aktuellen Verbrauch kann ich Dir heute abend schreiben, wenn ich wieder zu Hause bin.


----------



## Rarek (27. Oktober 2016)

ist der werbelink beabsichtigt, Grestorn
oder bastelt den die Forensoftware ein?


----------



## Grestorn (27. Oktober 2016)

Rarek schrieb:


> ist der werbelink beabsichtigt, Grestorn
> oder bastelt den die Forensoftware ein?



Werbelink? Meinst Du den Link auf das Produkt bei Alternate? Den hab ich reingesetzt um zu erklären, um welche Art von Wechselrahmen es sich handelt.


----------



## chischko (27. Oktober 2016)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Ich wohn in Ismaning (S8, 20 Min vom Zentrum). Wenn Du Lust hast, kannst Du wirklich gern mal bei mir vorbei kommen, kein Thema. Können gern auch so mal ratschen.


Lass uns das mal so in Augenschein nehmen, dann finden wir da schon ne Möglichkeit (und sei's unkonventionell... ichbring mal den Dremel mit ) deine HDDs aus der Sauna raus zu bringen.


----------



## Rarek (27. Oktober 2016)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Werbelink? Meinst Du den Link auf das Produkt bei Alternate? Den hab ich reingesetzt um zu erklären, um welche Art von Wechselrahmen es sich handelt.



ne, ist gut... war das Forum... dies hatte nen ad-link draus gebastelt per auto... jeze ist er auch bei mir grad wieder normal... ich glaube ich werde mal Zam dazu benerven


----------



## mattinator (27. Oktober 2016)

@*Grestorn*
Ich habe das aus Deinen Posts nicht so genau im Überblick, aber könnte es sein, dass der Lüfter dieser Festplatten entgegen des allgemeinen Luftzugs im Server geht ?


----------



## Grestorn (27. Oktober 2016)

mattinator schrieb:


> @*Grestorn*
> Ich habe das aus Deinen Posts nicht so genau im Überblick, aber könnte es sein, dass der Lüfter dieser Festplatten entgegen des allgemeinen Luftzugs im Server geht ?



An der Stelle an der der Wechselrahmen ist, ist gar kein Luftzug. Der ist abseits aller Karten und des Mainboards auf der Höhe des Netzteils, und zeigt zu einer geschlossenen Seite des Netzteils. 

Ob der Lüfter bläst oder saugt, kann ich nicht sagen. Ich fühle einen leichten Luftstrom, aber ich müsste mal ein Feuerzeug hinhalten, um die Richtung festzustellen. Auf jeden Fall kann ich die Blasrichtung, ohne den ganzen Rahmen zu demontieren (was so nicht vorgesehen ist) nicht beeinflussen.


----------



## Grestorn (27. Oktober 2016)

Zocker85 schrieb:


> hast es mit 80% Powertarget? Hast Stromverbrauch dabei gemessen?



Das Powerlimit ist bei 55%. Mehr bringt auch vom Takt her wenig und ändert nicht mehr viel am PpD, und weniger zehrt dann deutlich an Takt und Leistung. 

Die Stromaufnahme des Servers liegt bei ca. 330 Watt (4 Platten + 1 SSD). Pro Tag 8,3 kWh. 

Mein Hauptrechner mit der Titan gönnt sich beim Falten 290 Watt (hat aber für gestern 8,6 kWh geloggt, was aber an meiner Zocksession liegen dürfte).


----------



## DrDave (27. Oktober 2016)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Das Powerlimit ist bei 55%. Mehr bringt auch vom Takt her wenig und ändert nicht mehr viel am PdD, und weniger zehrt dann deutlich an Takt und Leistung.
> 
> Die Stromaufnahme des Servers liegt bei ca. 330 Watt (4 Platten + 1 SSD). Pro Tag 83 kWh.
> 
> Mein Hauptrechner mit der Titan gönnt sich beim Falten 290 Watt (hat aber für gestern 86 kWh geloggt, was aber an meiner Zocksession liegen dürfte).


Ich glaube du hast die "," vergessen, bei 83 bzw. 86kwh am Tag würde ich mir schon Gedanken machen.


----------



## chischko (27. Oktober 2016)

Puh das wären dann bei 24 Stunden täglichem Betriebn knapp 7KW an Leistungsaufnahme.... nicht schlecht!


----------



## Grestorn (27. Oktober 2016)

Yep, natürlich


----------



## Rarek (27. Oktober 2016)

hmm... ich kenn wen der hat für's Bitcoin mining 3 17kWh Maschinen bei sich in der Garage stehen... (plus noch ein paar kleinere mit zusammen auch rund 15kWh )
sprich so 65 kWh bis mal auch 70kWh gehen bei ihm da Stündlich weg...  
die Garage hat auch deswegen nen 40mm² Anschluss 
also läppische 570MWh im Jahr  aka 160k€ / a bei nem kurs von 28ct die kWh


----------



## chischko (27. Oktober 2016)

Mann wie mich sowas nervt... du schreibst von 3 17kWh Maschinen... Was meinst Du damit? Fressen die pro Maschine 17Kwh pro Minuten? Stunde? Pro Tag? Anhand deiner späteren Ausführungen erahne ich, dass Du 17kW Maschinen meinst + noch kleinere 15kW Maschinen. 
KWh ist (wie der Name schon sagt) ein Integral (hier) über der Zeit also eine Fläche die einen Energieverbauch ausdrückt, in anderen Worten eine KWH sind 1000VA[W]*1h= Die Menge an Energie, die ein 1000W Verbaucher benötigt um eine Stunde zu laufen (bei 230V müssen also ~4,35A eine Stunde lang durch das liebe Gerät fließen (das wir bei Wechselstrom nicht von "fließen sprechen können ist mir klar und das Kapitel Wirkleistuing und Blindleistung lasse ich ebenfalls der Einfachheit halber mal außen vor!) 
So Ende des Gemeckers! 

Sich dafür nen extra Anschluss in die Garage legen lassen is schon na harte Nummer... Sprechen wir von 3*40mm²? Ich denke doch, oder? Außerdem ist ein 40mm² Anschluss sehr ungewöhnlich... 35 und 50 gibt es...  EINE 40mm² Phase würde das gar nicht mit machen, zumindest nich gem. VDE (0298 T4 08/03): 50mm² dürfen als einadrige Leitung nur bis 198A belastet werden. 
Doch drücken wir es mal anders aus (immer die 70kWh/h angenommen und nur einen 230V Kreislauf, was sich die meisten einfacher vorstellen können): 
- Der Betrieb dieser kleinen "Farm" kostet ihn 19,60 € pro Stunde! Rechnet sich das bei dem heutigen Bitcoin Kurs überhaupt noch? Bin da nicht mehr Up to date! 
- Es fließen dort permanent verdammte ~305 Ampere!!!  (305A*230V=70.000VA.... selbst bei 3 Phasen sind das noch immer 100A/Phase) 
- Der gute Mann muss eigentlich ne komplett offene Garage haben sonst kriegt er diese Abwärme ja gar nich mehr geregelt! 

Was hast der da bitte stehen und investiert???


----------



## brooker (27. Oktober 2016)

...  *neugierig schau* ... mich interessieren Technik und Wirtschaftlichkeit dieser Aktion.


----------



## Grestorn (27. Oktober 2016)

chischko schrieb:


> - Der gute Mann muss eigentlich ne komplett offene Garage haben sonst kriegt er diese Abwärme ja gar nich mehr geregelt!



Vermutlich hat er seine Garage an das örtliche Fernwärme-System angeschlossen... als Wärmelieferant und als gigantische Wasserkühlung


----------



## Rarek (28. Oktober 2016)

er hat ne Logo mit Termofühler... wenn zu Warm -> Tor auf 


ja der E-Technik bin  ich mir bewusst... und das mit dem Stundenpreis... naja, ist ja net mein Geld, wa? 
kWh heißt afaik doch x kW die Stunde, oder irre ich da? wie kann man dort zu Tagen oder gar Minuten kommen?

ja ich meinte 3 Maschinen, welche pro stunde 17kW "verbraten" sowie noch eine Vielzahl von kleineren Geräten, welche in der Gesamtheit ~ 15 kW die Stunde ziehen
und verlegt man bei Leitungen größer 16 ² nicht immer drei Phasig? ansonsten Erdung vielleicht... aber das ist dann in dem ausmaßen nur ein x mm² Kupferstrang mit 2 bis 3 facher Isolation


problem an den ganzen Fachbezeichnungen ist, das man die Leute, die diese kennen an der Hand abzählen kann, im gegensatz zu den warscheinlich zahlreicheren Laien (bezogen auf den Tread hier)


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. Oktober 2016)

Rarek schrieb:


> ...kWh heißt afaik doch x kW die Stunde, oder irre ich da? wie kann man dort zu Tagen oder gar Minuten kommen?..


Leistung und Energie

Eine Leistung ist eine zeitlose Größe. Ein Automotor verbraucht z.b.  100KW.
(Achtung Falle, Verbrauch bedeutet nicht abgegeben mechanische Leistung)

In die Energiemenge fließt die Zeit mit ein. Je nachdem, wie lange man die Leistung 
nutzt, werden unterschiedliche Energien benötigt. Z.B. verbraucht der 100KW Motor
nach genau einer Stunde unter voller Leistung 100KWh. Das ist eine Energiemenge.

100kWh verbraucht aber auch ein 10KW Motor, wenn er 10h läuft, oder ein 1MW Motor
wenn er eine 1/10 Stunde läuft, also 6 Minuten. Interessant für uns ist darum nur die
Frage, welche Leistung seine Rechner haben. Vermutlich meinst Du 3 x 17 KW Rechner.
Das wären also Rechner mit je 70 GTX 980TI, so wirklich glaube ich das nicht.


----------



## Rarek (28. Oktober 2016)

denn hat mir mein E-Technik Lehrer also schonwieder Müll erzählt...

denn ihm sachte halt, das es leistung pro Stunde heißt, (elektrische Leistung über Zeit) dementsprechend eine 10MW Maschine genau 10 MW die Stunde frisst
Leistung selbst ist zeitlos, ja, solange man keine Zeit mit angibt, welches wiederum das kleine h aka Stunde macht
und das die aufgenommene elektrische Energie nicht 1:1 in kinetische Energie gewandelt werden kann, sollte ja eh klar sein... perpetuum mobile und so 

aber kann es auch daran liegen, dass das ganze hier entstanden ist, weil ich 17kWh schrieb, statt wie eigentlich technisch korrekt 17kW/h ? 


und zu den 17kW Maschinkas:
SP50 - For bulk purchases, contact Sales – Spondoolies-Tech

die sind das... und die können wohl nicht so gut nen Bild auf deinen Schirm zaubern wie x GPU's weil se auf hash Berechnungen ausgelegt sind, net Grafik oder gar alles andere wie ne cpu ^^


----------



## ebastler (28. Oktober 2016)

Hö? kWh ist technisch korrekt, nicht kW/h.
W = P*t, also Arbeit ist Leistung mal Zeit.

Wenn du 1kWh/Stunde brauchst, hast du 1kW Leistung (P = W/t).

kW/h kann man nicht brauchen, denn kW sind keine Energie, sondern eine Leistung 

Angefangen hat das, weil du Leistung in kWh angegeben hast, was ebenso nicht geht.
Natürlich kann ich auch sagen, "mein PC braucht beim Spielen 4kWh in 10h", aber nicht "mein PC braucht 4kWh" denn ohne eine Ansage in welcher Zeiteinheit diese Energie aufgenommen wurde ist diese Aussage nutzlos.

Um Leistung anzugeben (und damit auch Stromverbrauch) benutzt man kW.

Ich hoffe ich konnte das ganze Chaos hier halbwegs klären ^^

"so 65-70kWh gehen bei ihm stündlich weg" - etwas schräge Formulierung (man könnte auch einfach sagen er braucht 65-70kW), aber technisch korrekt!


----------



## Rarek (28. Oktober 2016)

ja, das ist verständlich, thx ^^

bin zwar trotzdem noch etwas verwirrt, was denn die Zeit hinter der Leistung sucht, wenn sie dann doch keine Bedeutung hat... aber das hatte mein Lehrer mir auch nie erklären können 

denn 5kWh werden in einer Stunde "verbraucht" also -> 5kWh / h -> 5kW (weil sich die Zeit ja irgendwie immer selbst wegkürzt)


----------



## ebastler (28. Oktober 2016)

Hinter der Leistung ist keine Zeit, nur hinter der Arbeit/Energie. Diese ist laut Formel Leistung mal Zeit, denn je länger du eine konstante Arbeit verrichtest, desto mehr Arbeit hast du erbracht 

Zum Wegkürzen: Genau!


Edit: Verdeutlichung.
Angenommen du bist Beamter und schafft 5 Formulare pro Stunde abzuarbeiten, dann wäre deine Leistung 5kW (1 Formular = 1 kilowatt). 
Arbeitest du nun für 4h hast du W = P*t = 5kW * 4h = 20kWh verrichtet.

Du kannst deine 5 kW nun auch angeben als "5kWh / h", also du schaffst in einer Stunde das was du in einer Stunde schaffst, gewissermaßen - die h kürzen sich weg und es stehen wieder 5 kW (Formulare) da.


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Oktober 2016)

ebastler schrieb:


> Edit: Verdeutlichung.
> Angenommen du bist Beamter und schafft 5 Formulare pro Stunde abzuarbeiten, dann wäre deine Leistung 5kW (1 Formular = 1 kilowatt).
> Arbeitest du nun für 4h hast du W = P*t = 5kW * 4h = 20kWh verrichtet.
> 
> Du kannst deine 5 kW nun auch angeben als "5kWh / h", also du schaffst in einer Stunde das was du in einer Stunde schaffst, gewissermaßen - die h kürzen sich weg und es stehen wieder 5 kW (Formulare) da.



Entschuldigung, aber das stimmt so nicht (sogar doppelt nicht)
- In obigem Beispiel hätte der Beamte eine Leistung von 5 Fh (Formulare pro Stunde) 
- *KEIN* Beamter schafft 5 Formulare pro Stunde


----------



## ebastler (28. Oktober 2016)

Ich dachte schon, dass so was kommt 😂
Nächstes Mal bringe ich wieder Auto-Vergleiche, okay? [emoji14]


----------



## Grestorn (28. Oktober 2016)

Oder um ein anderes, gewohntes Modell zu benutzen: 

Leistung (also Watt) entspricht bei der Bewegung der Geschwindigkeit (also zurückgelegte km pro Stunde). 

Energie ist Leistung multipliziert mit der Zeit. Also wenn ein Gerät 100 Watt Leistung aufnimmt, hat es nach einer Stunde 100 Wh vebraucht, nach 2 Stunden 200 Wh. Bei Bewegung wäre das die zurückgelegte Entfernung. Bei 100km/h legst Du in einer Stunde eben 100km zurück - 100km/h * 1h = 100 km

Was die meisten Leute verwirrt, ist dass die Grundeinheit, mit der man bei Leistung rechnet (Watt) eben im Gegensatz zur Einheit der Bewegung (km/h) bereits die erste Ableitung ist.


----------



## Rarek (28. Oktober 2016)

was eine wirre Welt die Technik doch ist, wa?


----------



## chischko (28. Oktober 2016)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Entschuldigung, aber das stimmt so nicht (sogar doppelt nicht)
> - In obigem Beispiel hätte der Beamte eine Leistung von 5 Fh (Formulare pro Stunde)
> - *KEIN* Beamter schafft 5 Formulare pro Stunde



Auch wieder falsch!! Er hätte eine Leistung von F*/*h ... Der Strich ist wichtig sonst wären es ja wieder 5 Formularstunden... mit dem Strich sind es wieder 5 Forumlare pro Stunde. 
Ok bringen wir das Ganze doch mal auf ne etwas andere Sichtweise: Die Arbeitswelt und machen eine kleine Textaufgabe daraus! 

Mein  Chef muss jetzt dazu mal her halten: Er hat eine Maximalleistung von 6  Fehlentscheidungen pro Stunde [FE/h], die wir auch als konstant annehmen  können.
Er ist manchmal außer Haus und manchmal da. In der Zeit die  er außer Haus ist kann er seine Maximalleistung nur zur Hälfte (=3FE/h)  halten, da er Auto fahren muss und Kraftstoff in Form von  Leberkässemmeln [LKS] zu sich nehmen muss, Verbrauch: 2LKS/h an einem  Arbeitstag, am Wochenende säuft er nur! 
Mein Chef ist sehr strebsam and arbeitet etwa ganze 5 Stunden  am Tag, 5 Tage die Woche, wobei wir annehmen können, dass er davon 20%  außer Haus ist und in der Zeit in der er außer Haus ist etwa die Hälfte  der Zeit arbeitet, die andere Hälfte mit Kraftstoffaufnahme beschäftigt  ist. 

Fragen: 
- Wie viele Fehlentscheidungen trifft mein Chef pro Woche? 
- Wie viele LKS muss er pro Arbeitstag konsumieren und in welcher Zeit? 
Zusatzfragen für Bonuspunkte:
- Wie heisst er und seine Frau? 
- Welche Dichte hat der Sand der Sahara, wenn er mal nur 5 FE/h schnell läuft? 
- Wer ist Klaus?


Wo  finden wir die Analogie? Die Rechner deines Kumpels laufen 24h/t und  verbrauchen dabei 70kWh/h: Also ist die Rechnung 24h*70kWh/h (ja  mathematisch kürzen sich die "h" hier weg!)= 1680kWh pro Tag = Kilowattstunden,  =1,68mWh pro Tag mit 28ct/kWh gerechnet ergibt das 470,40 €/Tag an Stromkosten. 
In SI Einheiten: 
=Sekunden
[V]= Volt
[A]= Ampere
24*3600s=(70.000V*A*3600s)/3600s=1.680.000 V*A*s

Andere Analogie: Watt kann ich mit Treibstoff irgendwie gleichsetzen, also Verbrauch/Tag zu Kilowattstunden/Tag z.B. 
Eine  Generator auf einem Bauernhof ohne Stromanschluss: Er kann nur an und  aus geschaltet werden. Pro Stunde benötigt er 10 Liter Diesel, also  10L/h (=die 70kWh/h), also 240L/Tag (die 1.680kWh/Tag).

Edit: Visualisieren wir das ganze nochmal: 
Wie bereits gesagt sind Kilowattstunden ein Integral der Leistung (angegen in Watt) über der Zeit, also eine Fläche. Wie berechnen wir eine Fläche? Richtig: Länge mal Breite. Hier in meinem kleinen Bildchen also Leistung mal Zeit.
Screenshot by Lightshot
Der gelbe Verbraucher läuft eine Stunde lang mit einem Verbrauch von 1kW--> Er verbraucht eine Kilowattstunde und die Fläche die er ausfüllt ist zu berechnen durch 1kW * 1h. Die eingenommene Fläche "kostet" also 28ct
Der rote Verbraucher verbaucht ebenfalls 1000W, aber läuft drei Stunden! Also 1kW*3h=3kWh, die eingenommene Fläche "kostet" also 84ct.
Der grüne Verbraucher hingegen braucht sehr viel mehr Strom, nämlich 2000W, also 2kW, läuft aber auch nur eine Stunde lang, benötigt also (wieder 2kW*1h) 2kWh, kostet dich also 56ct pro Stunde bzw. die eingenommene Fläche "kostet" so viel.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (28. Oktober 2016)

Es ist vollbracht ! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... allerdings beim Blick in den Rückspiegel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brooker (28. Oktober 2016)

@binär: herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## brooker (28. Oktober 2016)

Fehlermeldung, wer könnte da bitte mal drüberschauen was da los ist?
------------------
Übrigens, wenn ich im Web-Control auf Team PCGH klicke für die Statistiken lande ich im Nirvana. Das schickt mich zu: PC Games Hardware (PCGH): Computer + PC-Spiele aber da kriege ich nur "Problem Loading Page":

Server not found

Firefox can’t find the server at PC Games Hardware (PCGH): Computer + PC-Spiele.

Check the address for typing errors such as ww.example.com instead of Example Domain
If you are unable to load any pages, check your computer’s network connection.
If your computer or network is protected by a firewall or proxy, make sure that Firefox is permitted to access the Web.
-----------------------------


----------



## Grestorn (28. Oktober 2016)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Es ist vollbracht !







brooker schrieb:


> Fehlermeldung, wer könnte da bitte mal drüberschauen was da los ist?



Wer ist denn Eigentümer/Admin des Teams auf den Stanford Servern? Der muss den Link korrigieren.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (28. Oktober 2016)

Dieser Link funktioniert: Team 70335's contributions to Folding@home

Allerdings ist die Homepage fehlerhaft verknüpft:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Genau hier liegt der Fehler !


----------



## Zocker85 (28. Oktober 2016)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Das Powerlimit ist bei 55%. Mehr bringt auch vom Takt her wenig und ändert nicht mehr viel am PpD, und weniger zehrt dann deutlich an Takt und Leistung.
> 
> Die Stromaufnahme des Servers liegt bei ca. 330 Watt (4 Platten + 1 SSD). Pro Tag 8,3 kWh.
> 
> Mein Hauptrechner mit der Titan gönnt sich beim Falten 290 Watt (hat aber für gestern 8,6 kWh geloggt, was aber an meiner Zocksession liegen dürfte).



Vielen Dank


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Oktober 2016)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Dieser Link funktioniert: Team 70335's contributions to Folding@home
> 
> Allerdings ist die Homepage fehlerhaft verknüpft:
> 
> ...



Zu diesem Thema:

Ich habe es Stanford schon mehrere Male mitgeteilt ...


----------



## meffie96 (28. Oktober 2016)

Also irgendwo ist hier ja angeboten worden, Anfängern bei den ersten 10 WUs zu helfen. Wie läuft das ganze denn dann ab?


----------



## JayTea (28. Oktober 2016)

Willkommen *meffie*! 
Alex (A.Meier-PS3) ist so freundlich mit seinen CPUs auszuhelfen.
Am besten du schreibst ihm eine PN direkt mit deinem Falt-Namen und deinem Passkey und er hilft dir eben schnell die ersten zehn WUs zu berechnen; das geht ganz fix.


----------



## chischko (28. Oktober 2016)

JayTea schrieb:


> Willkommen *meffi*!
> Alex (A.MeierPS3) ist so freundlich mit seinen CPUs auszuhelfen.



Hi, 

sicher, dass der Nutzername richtig geschrieben ist? Ich finde nix in der Forensuche dazu...


----------



## brooker (28. Oktober 2016)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/private.php?do=newpm&u=54670


----------



## harley765 (28. Oktober 2016)

hat schon jemand den 375.70**(Freigabedatum 28.10.16) Treiber installiert? und wenn ja.. tut er dass was er tun soll? (falten)


----------



## chischko (28. Oktober 2016)

So mal ne ganz andere Frage bzw. paar mehr: 
1. Gibt es FAH auch für OSX? 
2. Es gibt nen paar Kollegen, die ich für das Thema interessieren konnte, die ihre Laptops über Nacht im Büro falten lassen könnten (keine Stromrechnung )... die Laptops sind aber alles nur DELL Businessmodelle mit starker CPU, also nur ne iGPU. Auch wenn es nicht viele Punkte gibt... rentiert sich das? Wären so 5-7 Kollegen
3. A.Meier-PS3 hat ja so ne starke Faltmaschine, wobei scheinbar die CPUs die hauptsächliche Arbeit machen? Wie steht das im Verhältnis zu GPUs?



harley765 schrieb:


> hat schon jemand den 375.70**(Freigabedatum  28.10.16) Treiber installiert? und wenn ja.. tut er dass was er tun  soll? (falten)



Lass die Finger von, s. ein paar Einträge hier zurück #35945 bis #33965

Edit: Ich bearbeite übrigens noch die Kollegen aus der Berechnung, die Zugriff auf die größeren Siemens Cluster haben und die wirklich fetten Workstations da stehen haben wenn se keinen CAE Job laufen lassen auch mal ihre Maschinen runter fahren über Nacht...


----------



## brooker (28. Oktober 2016)

... super gemacht von Dir. 
Die Notebooks würde ich wenn auf den NaCl-Client setzen. Die iGPU schafft die meisten WUs nicht über Nacht. Damit kippt das Ganze dann. Schaue mal nach dem HowTo für den NaCl-Client hier im Forum. Alles ohne Installation.

Der 28.10. ist heute. Daher könnte der Fix von nvidia schon bei sein.


----------



## chischko (28. Oktober 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> Der 28.10. ist heute. Daher könnte der Fix von nvidia schon bei sein.


Sorry unsauber bzw. nicht vollständig formuliert: Ausporbiert, gleiche Probleme, wieder zurück auf 372.70

Ok den Salzclient schau ich mir mal an. Die großen Cluster wären der absolute Hammer... da laufen Jobs drüber, die auf ner Workstation mal 5 tage benötigen innerhalb von Stunden ... kenn sie nicht im Detail aber die Kollegen haben die freie Verfügung drüber


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Oktober 2016)

Hallo chischko


chischko schrieb:


> 3. A.Meier-PS3 hat ja so ne starke Faltmaschine, wobei scheinbar die  CPUs die hauptsächliche Arbeit machen?


Schön wärs aber leider lohnt sich das CPU-Falten selbst mit so einem Falter wie meinem kaum noch und so kommen auch bei mir praktisch alle Punkte von meinen beiden GPUs.


chischko schrieb:


> Wie steht das im Verhältnis zu  GPUs?


Kurzfassung 
Wenn alle 32 Threads falten komme ich auf ~180kPPD bei ~300W. 

Meine beiden Xeons passieren zwar noch auf der alten Sandy Bridge-Architektur, aber allzu viel besser wird das PPD/W-Verhältnis selbst mit aktuellen Xeons nicht.


----------



## brooker (28. Oktober 2016)

... aber besser als gar nichts, oder? Sonst müsste jeder AMD Falter auch aufhören zu falten. Tun sie aber nicht!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Oktober 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> ... aber besser als gar nichts, oder? Sonst müsste jeder AMD Falter auch aufhören zu falten. Tun sie aber nicht!


Jeder soll mit dem falten mit dem er will und kann.

Ich für meinen Teil werde solange die SMP-WU's so schlecht honoriert sind nur SMP falten wenn ich einem Neuling den Passkey aktiviere.


----------



## brooker (29. Oktober 2016)

... aufgepasst, es gibt ein Update zum Worklog: [WORKLOG] ein Folding@Home Rechner mit GTX 1060 entsteht

Gute Nacht und viel Spaß beim Lesen!


----------



## PitBull (29. Oktober 2016)

Moin Zusammen,

Problem hat sich erledigt, CPU arbeitet nun mit.

Grüße
Pitbull


----------



## Mysteria (29. Oktober 2016)

Ja, gibt es auch für MacOS X. Beim download auf 'see all downloads' gehen.

Gibt es eigentlich eine Möglichkeit zu sehen wie gross eine WU ist? Da gibt es ja ganz schöne Unterschiede. Meine ersten beiden auf der GPU waren in ca 6h fertig, die heute früh soll nur ca 2,5h brauchen.


----------



## alexk94 (29. Oktober 2016)

Schau mal unter Log. Da steht die Download sowie Uploadgröße der WU's.


----------



## Mysteria (29. Oktober 2016)

OK, Ich habe mal nachgesehn. Sind steps nicht aussagekräftiger? Ersters Projekt 2 500 000, zweites jetzt das doppelte.

Wird das Log eigentlich irgendwo gespeichert oder verfällt das bei jedem Runterfahren?


----------



## alexk94 (29. Oktober 2016)

Die Steps zeigen nur den Fortschritt der WU an: Meine aktuelle WU hat 500.000 Steps und davon sind schon 155.000 Steps fertig bearbeitet(31%).

Ich glaube, die verfallen bei jeden Programmstart.


----------



## Holdie (29. Oktober 2016)

Mysteria schrieb:


> OK, Ich habe mal nachgesehn. Sind steps nicht aussagekräftiger? Ersters Projekt 2 500 000, zweites jetzt das doppelte.
> 
> Wird das Log eigentlich irgendwo gespeichert oder verfällt das bei jedem Runterfahren?



Die Logs findest du hier *C:\Users\User\AppData\Roaming\FAHClient\logs

*Bei mir liegen dort die LOG´s der letzten 14 Tage.


----------



## JayTea (29. Oktober 2016)

Mysteria schrieb:


> Wird das Log eigentlich irgendwo gespeichert oder verfällt das bei jedem Runterfahren?



Es gibt im DataDirectory eine Log.txt-Datei (typischerweise unter C:\ProgramData\FAHClient.log.txt). Die wird bei jedem Neustart des Clients zwar neu angelegt aber dort kann man weiter zurückschauen als im Log des Clients selbst.

Nachtrag: @Holdie
Das Verzeichnis finde ich bei mir nicht. 
Ich brauch es aber auch nicht. 

Nachtrag2: Jetzt habe ich das Verzeichnis unter Win10 x64 gefunden _--> C:\ProgramData\FAHClient\logs_


----------



## chischko (29. Oktober 2016)

chischko schrieb:


> Evtl. nen Anhaltspunkt: 980ti (ohne OC) bringt etwa 680k



Wow, was so nen bissl OC schon bringt! Nur 72Mhz oben drauf und schon klettert sie auf 750k PPD (nur die GPU)!... 
Vielleicht krieg ich mit etwas mehr Zeit und schrittweiser Annäherung auch wieder die vollen 1550Mhz zum laufen, dann müsste sie etwa bei 770-780 landen...


----------



## ProfBoom (29. Oktober 2016)

Nur der Vollständigkeit halber nochmal erwähnt:
Wenn mit beruflichen Mitteln gefaltet wird, ist die Erlaubnis des Chefs erforderlich! Sonst könnte das sogar ein Kündigungsgrund sein.
Nachdem das abgeklärt ist:  und willkommen im Team.


----------



## chischko (29. Oktober 2016)

ProfBoom schrieb:


> Nur der Vollständigkeit halber nochmal erwähnt:
> Wenn mit beruflichen Mitteln gefaltet wird, ist die Erlaubnis des Chefs erforderlich! Sonst könnte das sogar ein Kündigungsgrund sein.
> Nachdem das abgeklärt ist:  und willkommen im Team.


Danke für den Hinweis, aber der Abteilungsleiter ist mit im Boot und der verantwortet auch die Kostenstelle über die das alles läuft, also alles tutti


----------



## brooker (29. Oktober 2016)

... alles richtig gemacht


----------



## INU.ID (29. Oktober 2016)

Kann mir mal jemand sagen warum F@H bei mir rumspackt?

Log:


Spoiler



*********************** Log Started 2016-10-29T17:17:04Z ***********************
17:17:04:************************* Folding@home Client *************************
17:17:04:      Website: Folding@home
17:17:04:    Copyright: (c) 2009-2014 Stanford University
17:17:04:       Author: Joseph Coffland <joseph@cauldrondevelopment.com>
17:17:04:         Args: 
17:17:04:       Config: C:/Users/inuid_000/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/config.xml
17:17:04:******************************** Build ********************************
17:17:04:      Version: 7.4.4
17:17:04:         Date: Mar 4 2014
17:17:04:         Time: 20:26:54
17:17:04:      SVN Rev: 4130
17:17:04:       Branch: fah/trunk/client
17:17:04:     Compiler: Intel(R) C++ MSVC 1500 mode 1200
17:17:04:      Options: /TP /nologo /EHa /Qdiag-disable:4297,4103,1786,279 /Ox -arch:SSE
17:17:04:               /QaxSSE2,SSE3,SSSE3,SSE4.1,SSE4.2 /Qopenmp /Qrestrict /MT /Qmkl
17:17:04:     Platform: win32 XP
17:17:04:         Bits: 32
17:17:04:         Mode: Release
17:17:04:******************************* System ********************************
17:17:04:          CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3930K CPU @ 3.20GHz
17:17:04:       CPU ID: GenuineIntel Family 6 Model 45 Stepping 7
17:17:04:         CPUs: 12
17:17:04:       Memory: 15.94GiB
17:17:04:  Free Memory: 13.23GiB
17:17:04:      Threads: WINDOWS_THREADS
17:17:04:   OS Version: 6.2
17:17:04:  Has Battery: false
17:17:04:   On Battery: false
17:17:04:   UTC Offset: 2
17:17:04:          PID: 6620
17:17:04:          CWD: C:/Users/inuid_000/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient
17:17:04:           OS: Windows 10 Pro
17:17:04:      OS Arch: AMD64
17:17:04:         GPUs: 1
17:17:04:        GPU 0: NVIDIA:5 GM200 [GeForce GTX 980 Ti]
17:17:04:         CUDA: 5.2
17:17:04:  CUDA Driver: 8000
17:17:04:Win32 Service: false
17:17:04:***********************************************************************
17:17:04:<config>
17:17:04:  <!-- Network -->
17:17:04:  <proxy v=':8080'/>
17:17:04:
17:17:04:  <!-- Slot Control -->
17:17:04:  <power v='full'/>
17:17:04:
17:17:04:  <!-- User Information -->
17:17:04:  <passkey v='********************************'/>
17:17:04:  <team v='70335'/>
17:17:04:  <user v='INU.ID'/>
17:17:04:
17:17:04:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
17:17:04:  <slot id='0' type='GPU'>
17:17:04:    <client-type v='advanced'/>
17:17:04:    <pause-on-start v='true'/>
17:17:04:  </slot>
17:17:04:</config>
17:17:04:Trying to access database...
17:17:04:Successfully acquired database lock
17:17:04:Enabled folding slot 00: PAUSED gpu:0:GM200 [GeForce GTX 980 Ti] (by user)
17:17:20:FS00:Unpaused
17:17:21:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:80
17:17:21:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.45:80': 10001: Server responded: HTTP_INTERNAL_SERVER_ERROR
17:17:21:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.35:80
17:17:22:WU00:FS00:Assigned to work server 140.163.4.243
17:17:22:WU00:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: READY gpu:0:GM200 [GeForce GTX 980 Ti] from 140.163.4.243
17:17:22:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 140.163.4.243:8080
17:17:22:WU00:FS00ownloading 2.67MiB
17:17:25:WU00:FS00ownload complete
17:17:25:WU00:FS00:Received Unit: id:00 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:11707 run:64 clone:28 gen:46 core:0x21 unit:0x0000004e8ca304f357e9eb44467c5688
17:17:25:WU00:FS00:Starting
17:17:26:WU00:FS00:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/inuid_000/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_21.fah/FahCore_21.exe -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 6620 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia
17:17:26:WU00:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 7196
17:17:26:WU00:FS00:Core PID:696
17:17:26:WU00:FS00:FahCore 0x21 started
17:17:28:WU00:FS00:0x21:*********************** Log Started 2016-10-29T17:17:28Z ***********************
17:17:28:WU00:FS00:0x21roject: 11707 (Run 64, Clone 28, Gen 46)
17:17:28:WU00:FS00:0x21:Unit: 0x0000004e8ca304f357e9eb44467c5688
17:17:28:WU00:FS00:0x21:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
17:17:28:WU00:FS00:0x21:Machine: 0
17:17:28:WU00:FS00:0x21:Reading tar file core.xml
17:17:28:WU00:FS00:0x21:Reading tar file system.xml
17:17:28:WU00:FS00:0x21:Reading tar file integrator.xml
17:17:28:WU00:FS00:0x21:Reading tar file state.xml
17:17:28:FS00:Finishing
17:17:29:WU00:FS00:0x21igital signatures verified
17:17:29:WU00:FS00:0x21:Folding@home GPU Core21 Folding@home Core
17:17:29:WU00:FS00:0x21:Version 0.0.17
17:17:36:WU00:FS00:0x21:*ERROR:exception: Error downloading array interactionCount: clEnqueueReadBuffer (-5)*
17:17:36:WU00:FS00:0x21:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
17:17:36:WU00:FS00:0x21:Saving result file log.txt
17:17:37:*WARNING:WU00:FS00:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)*
17:17:37:WU00:FS00:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND *error:FAULTY project*:11707 run:64 clone:28 gen:46 core:0x21 unit:0x0000004e8ca304f357e9eb44467c5688
17:17:37:WU00:FS00:Uploading 2.41KiB to 140.163.4.243
17:17:37:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 140.163.4.243:8080
17:17:37:WU00:FS00:Upload complete
17:17:37:WU00:FS00:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
17:17:37:WU00:FS00:Cleaning up



Gestern noch wurden zwei WUs einwandfrei gefaltet, seitdem spinnt F@H nur noch rum. Hab den Graka-Treiber mittlerweile aktualisiert, Problem besteht weiterhin. Er lädt eine WU, fängt aber nicht an zu rechnen, löscht wohl die WU, und fängt wieder von vorne an. Das passiert ein paar mal bis F@H endgültig abbricht/pausiert. Nach einem Neustart des Client beginnt das Spiel von vorne.


----------



## Mysteria (29. Oktober 2016)

Nvidia hat/hatte einen Treiberbug, vielleicht liegt da das Problem?


----------



## INU.ID (29. Oktober 2016)

Also ich hab aktuell den 375.70 drauf, und davor den 375.63, bei beiden spackt F@H rum.


----------



## Holdie (29. Oktober 2016)

Ja das sind die, die nicht gehen. Nimm den 372.20 der läuft zuverlässig.

375er Treiber sind aktuell zum folden unbrauchbar.


----------



## INU.ID (30. Oktober 2016)

Hab jetzt den 372.70 drauf, und mit dem läuft wieder alles.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (30. Oktober 2016)

Holdie schrieb:


> Ja das sind die, die nicht gehen. Nimm den 372.20 der läuft zuverlässig.
> 
> 375er Treiber sind aktuell zum folden unbrauchbar.



Hat jemand ne Ahnung ob NV daran arbeitet, oder liegen unsere Faltaktionen außerhalb deren Interessenbereichs ???

Die scheinen sich nur noch auf die Spiele zu konzentrieren ... Hauptsache das Game läuft nach dem Update 1-3 FPS schneller und die Webseites hängen sich an Prozentzahlen weit unterhalb der 10 auf ...
Sind wir wirklich so kleinlich geworden ???


----------



## mattinator (30. Oktober 2016)

Es ist noch gar nicht klar, ob NV etwas "verbockt" hat. Bei Stanford im Forum gibt es einen Thread, der das Problem adressiert und einen Link zur Meldung des Problems bei NVIDIA enthält (Folding Forum • View topic - Core 21 (OpenMM GPU) issues with new Windows NVIDIA drivers). Btw. werden die Treiber sicher vorrangig bzgl. (aktueller) Spiele entwickelt, getestet und optimiert, ist schließlich für Consumer Grafics der größte Markt. Das ist bei AMD nicht anders.


----------



## Bumblebee (30. Oktober 2016)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Hat jemand ne Ahnung ob NV daran arbeitet, oder liegen unsere Faltaktionen außerhalb deren Interessenbereichs ???
> 
> Die scheinen sich nur noch auf die Spiele zu konzentrieren ... Hauptsache das Game läuft nach dem Update 1-3 FPS schneller und die Webseites hängen sich an Prozentzahlen weit unterhalb der 10 auf ...
> Sind wir wirklich so kleinlich geworden ???



Nun, *N_V *ist sich des Fehlers bewusst - aber das hat realistischer Weise wohl kaum eine hohe Priorität bei ihnen
Die wollen Gamer-Karten verkaufen; also so viele FPS wie möglich - so viele PPd wie möglich ist bei denen (ebenso wie bei *AMD*)  kein Primärziel

UPDATE: Ist irgendwie witzig, dass es matti eigentlich genau so sieht - muss wohl stimmen


----------



## brooker (30. Oktober 2016)

... wobei das Team von EVGA auch auch betroffen ist. Die werden sich schon das Gehör verschaffen oder basteln einen eigenen Treiber. Wer möchte sich denn zu Helloween als Maulwurf verkleiden und die EVGAisten erschrecken?


----------



## brooker (31. Oktober 2016)

... Eure Meinung ist gefragt! Bitte schaut mal vorbei:

Diskussion zur sicherem Finden des Sweetpoints einer GPU für Folding@Home

PCGH Folding@Home Team goes to YouTube

Feedback benötigt! 

Danke.


----------



## FlyingPC (31. Oktober 2016)

Es gab heute früh ein E-Mail von Stanford, welches das Treiberproblem beim Core 21 (Open MM) adressiert.
Hier der Link zum Artikel auf der Stanford Seite.
In diesem Artikel steht, dass das Folding@Home Core 21 Team derzeit noch nicht weiß, was das Problem ist mit den Treibern 375.57 und 375.63 ist. Es wird empfohlen, wenn man Core 21 jetzt erstmal weiterfolden möchte auf den 372.20 zu wechseln.
Sie bitten Fehler Nvidia unter diesem Link zu melden.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (1. November 2016)

Unkommentiert ... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Holdie (1. November 2016)

Im November erst so wenig


----------



## brooker (1. November 2016)

... hat von uns eigentlich jemand vor eine GTX 1050 und/oder 1050ti zu kaufen?


----------



## PitBull (2. November 2016)

Muss schauen was ich am 15. alles zu zahlen habe, eventuell kaufe ich dann aus spaß mal eine ti


----------



## Bumblebee (2. November 2016)

Eher nicht - aber zum Testen????


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (2. November 2016)

@ PitBull

Du hast ne 980Ti Hof ???
Schickes Kärtchen ... War der Vorgänger meiner jetzigen Karten ... Nach 5 maligen Umtauschen(dazwischen vergangenen 8 Monaten), habe ich denn eine 1080 Hof bekommen ^^

Wie warm wird deine Karte eigentlich beim Folden und beim Zocken ???
Meine wurde immer gut Warm und dann auch dementsprechend laut


----------



## PitBull (3. November 2016)

Habe die HOF Watercooled also mit dem weißen Acryl Block. Karte max 32 Grad beim folden. Im Spiel genauso aber da habe ich auch vsync an. Wassertemperatur von 27 Grad. 
Wenn ich der Client läuft dann auch immer mit CPU sonst dürfte eventuell die Karte etwas Kühler sein. 

Habe leider die letzte Karte aus Deutschland erhalten wollte eigentlich mal Sli aufbauen deswegen auch das Netzteil 

Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## TEAM_70335 (3. November 2016)

huhu faltet eigentlich einer von euch mit Skylake? habe meinen seit paar Tagen wieder aus, bringt nix für 22.000 ppd den noch falten zu lassen..


----------



## Bumblebee (3. November 2016)

TEAM_70335 schrieb:


> huhu faltet eigentlich einer von euch mit Skylake? habe meinen seit paar Tagen wieder aus, bringt nix für 22.000 ppd den noch falten zu lassen..



Läuft bei mir teilweise mit


----------



## Rarek (3. November 2016)

ja, aber nicht für F@H


----------



## arcDaniel (3. November 2016)

Ja CPU Falten ist halt nicht mehr so das.Ich habe sogar Angst, dass dies mein Zen Umbau gefährdet.

Ich bin im Moment (mal wieder) auf einer Schiene wo ich nicht so viel verschwenden möchte, und die Leistung meines Xeon reicht dicke aus und ein Zen Umbau würde auch ne Menge Kohle verschlingen (Nur net Schätzung, 500€ füR die Top-Zen CPU, 150Euro neues MB und 120-150EUro für DDR4 Ram). So sehr ich AMD mag und in diese Investieren möchte, so habe ich auch nichts Gegen Intel und im Moment spricht einfach nichts dafür (ausser die Neugierde und Lust auf neue Hardware, welche aber im Moment nicht wirklich da ist).

Würde CPU Falten wenigsten etwas bringen wäre dies halt ein Argument für Zen... mal sehen vielleicht tut sich ja da noch was.


----------



## Kashura (4. November 2016)

hat noch jemand Probleme mit dem neuen Nvidia Treiber? Bekomme kaum eine WU zum laufen. Als kommt sowas hier:

16:36:35:WU01:FS01:0x21:Folding@home Core Shutdown: BAD_WORK_UNIT
16:36:37:WARNING:WU01:FS01:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
16:36:37:WU01:FS01:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:9210 run:50 clone:23 gen:10 core:0x21 unit:0x00000018ab436c685796c0f14bcabb7c
16:36:37:WU01:FS01:Uploading 7.00KiB to 171.67.108.104
16:36:37:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.104:8080
16:36:38:WU01:FS01:Upload complete
16:36:38:WU01:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)


----------



## Holdie (4. November 2016)

Ja alle  F@H läuft aktuell nicht mit den 375er Treibern von Nvidia. Nimm den 372.70 und es sollte wieder funktionieren.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (4. November 2016)

Siehe hier: FAH Blog — Folding@home

Und das nur am Rande: Folding@home stats report

PS: Hier ist die NEUE F@H-Webseite: Front Page - Folding@Home


----------



## Kashura (4. November 2016)

na toll da hab ich ja gar keine Lust drauf  geht das trotz dem doofen nvidia experience? einfach auf der seite den 372 laden? Sorry für die dummen Fragen aber ich mach da so gut wie nie was mit xD


----------



## mattinator (4. November 2016)

Sollte funktionieren. Da Du einen älteren Treiber installierst, musst Du ggf. das aktuelle Paket erstmal deinstallieren oder die manuelle Installation wählen.


----------



## brooker (4. November 2016)

... Deinstallation am Besten per DDU, dann geht nix schief.


----------



## Kashura (4. November 2016)

mattinator schrieb:


> Sollte funktionieren. Da Du einen älteren Treiber installierst, musst Du ggf. das aktuelle Paket erstmal deinstallieren oder die manuelle Installation wählen.



sieht so aus als würde er die 0x21 wieder machen. Habe mal den 373 drauf gemacht und er bricht nicht ab. So ging ein Tag falten flöten


----------



## chischko (5. November 2016)

Kashura schrieb:


> sieht so aus als würde er die 0x21 wieder machen. Habe mal den 373 drauf gemacht und er bricht nicht ab. So ging ein Tag falten flöten



373 macht bei mir (auch 980Ti) ebenfalls Probleme. Wirklich stabil läuft echt nur der 272.70 bei mir. Nervt echt für BF1 immer den 375er installieren und für's Falten den 272er installieren zu müssen, aber was macht man nicht alles


----------



## joraku (5. November 2016)

Hi Leute ich habe mal eine Frage.

Damit es im Zimmer nicht ganz so kalt ist habe ich momentan meinen alten PC am laufen.  (Ne ernsthaft, auch wenn ich als armer Student in einer WG auf Stromverbrauch achten muss, möchte ich jetzt wieder ein bisschen falten wenn die Rechner eh laufen. 

Vorhin noch eine herumliegende GTS 250 eingebaut. Wird auch soweit vom neu installierten Client erkannt und ist "READY" allerdings heißt es dann "Waiting for FahCore Update" und auch manuell lässt sich der Faltvorgang nicht starten. 
Die Hauptkarte des Systems (eine GTX 460) faltet fleißig vor sich hin, CPU (Phenom II X4 @3,6GHz) ist erstmal pausiert. 

Quick-Tipps? 

Hat das was mit dem  0x21 zu tun?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ProfBoom (5. November 2016)

Ja. Karte wieder ausbauen.
Leider ist die Karte zu alt und man bekommt keine WUs mehr dafür.


----------



## alexk94 (5. November 2016)

Ich glaube, dass die GTS 250 zu alt ist und deshalb keine WU's bekommt.


----------



## joraku (5. November 2016)

Oh menno.... 

Na dann kommt sie wieder raus und wird nächste Woche gegen eine GTX 460 ersetzt die ich noch bekomme.
Mmh, vielleicht doch  mal paar Euro investieren um eine Falt-Karte zu haben die vielleicht auch noch paar Games schafft damit die Freundin auch zocken kann wenn sie da ist.


----------



## Rarek (5. November 2016)

bau dir doch 4 390X ein und du musst dich nie wieder um ein warmes Zimmer oder niedrige Bildwiederholraten sorgen... und vielleicht kriegst du nach einem Jahr sogar einen kleinen Presentkorb von E-on - als Treuegeschenk 

*sarkasmus off*


----------



## joraku (6. November 2016)

Haha. 
Ich halte nichts von Multi-GPU zum zocken. 

Außerdem wäre mir das zudem etwas zu teuer - und was würde ich im Sommer machen? 
Da müsste ich ein Klimagerät anschaffen... damit wäre der Presentkorb sowas von verdient.


----------



## brooker (6. November 2016)

@joraku: schaue mal in meine Signatur - eine Folding-Partnerschaft, wäre genau das richtige für Dich!


----------



## chischko (6. November 2016)

So nun sind die Top 200 in Reichweite... 24 Stunden falten noch etwa  Screenshot by Lightshot


----------



## brooker (7. November 2016)

... hat von uns nun schon einer ne GTX 1050Ti geschossen? Möchte die in Aktion mal für YouTube abdrehen.


----------



## chischko (7. November 2016)

Mal noch nen anderes Thema: Mit dem 372.70 kann ich mit dem AB 4.3 (final) kein OC mehr drauf jagen. Weder overvoltage noch kann ich Chip oder VRAM hoch setzen. Immer wenn ich auf "apply" drücke geht er wieder auf die Ursprungswerte bzw. +0 zeigt er dann wieder an. Nur das Powerlimit kann ich hoch setzen. Geht es euch auch so bzw. hat noch jemand die gleichen Probleme mit ner 980Ti?


----------



## Bumblebee (7. November 2016)

Schwer zu sagen - ich habe nirgends  AB 4.3 (final) drauf
Aber eine logische Erklärung dafür fällt mir nicht ein - hast ja sicherlich alles freigeschaltet


----------



## binär-11110110111 (7. November 2016)

Also ich hab den 372.54 drauf (GTX 1060) - läuft alles rund, auch mit 24/7.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. November 2016)

Mal Faltsekundäre Frage (ich zeig später wenns fertig ist was ich gebaut habe):
Kann ich einem PC-Lüfter das Lüfterkabel um 8m verlängern und das an eine digitale Lüftersteuerung hängen?


----------



## KillercornyX (8. November 2016)

Ich vermute das wird nix. 8 Meter sind ja schon ziemlich viel, da wird die Spannung warscheinlich ziemlich stark abfallen auf der Strecke und es kommt kaum noch was an.
Letztlich hängts natürlich vom Querschnitt des verwendeten Kabels ab. Man müsste das mal ausrechnen welcher benötigt würde damit ausreichend ankommt. Ich schätze aber dass es nix wird, sind ja nur 12V DC.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. November 2016)

Digitale Lüftersteuerung ist der falsche Begriff > Prozessorgesteuerte Lüftersteuerung passt besser (Steuerung erfolgt über Spannungsänderung (3-Pin)).

Mit 12V und einem 9m Kabel hab ich getestet ob es geht, aber da ist mir zu viel Leistung am Lüfter.

Nur mit plumpen Widerstand wird nicht hinhauen da ich unterschiedlich viel Leistung brauche.


----------



## chischko (8. November 2016)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Mal Faltsekundäre Frage (ich zeig später wenns fertig ist was ich gebaut habe):
> Kann ich einem PC-Lüfter das Lüfterkabel um 8m verlängern und das an eine digitale Lüftersteuerung hängen?



Hi, 

natürlich! Spricht erstmal nix dagegen. 
Nimm nen etwas dickeres Kabel (ab 0,5mm² Querschnitt) dann berechnet sich der Leitungswiderstand ganz einfach nach der Formel R=p*l/A (p= Materialkonstante für Kupfer~0,018Ωmm²/m, für Alu ~0,028Ωmm²/m, alle Angaben bei 20°C) l= Länge, also 8 Meter und A=Querschnitt [mm²]
 Nachdem es 8 Meter nicht fertig zu kaufen gibt wirst Du eh löten müssen, also würde ich gleich zu etwas dickeren Kabeln raten ab 0,25mm² (Gesamtwiderstand 0,57Ω) , besser 0,5mm² (Gesamtwiderstand 0,28Ω).
Es kommt natürlich auch drauf an, was Du hinten dran hängen willst (welche Leistung?) und ob nur das PWM Signal durchkommen soll oder eben auch die elektrische Leistung? Wie viele Löststellen wird es geben? Ausschlaggebend ist immer der minimale verwendete Leitungsquerschnitt unter Beachtung des Materials (s.o. Alu vs. Kupfer).

PS: Die 200er Marke wurde durchbrochen, jetzt wird Binär01... innerhalb der Top 100 gejagt 
Screenshot by Lightshot


----------



## Holdie (8. November 2016)

Die Leitungslänge ergibt sich aus HIN- und RÜCKweg und somit sind 16m Leitungslänge zu berücksichtigen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. November 2016)

Was mir am meisten Kopfzerbrechen macht, ist ob das Tachosignal überhaupt an der Lüftersteuerung ankommt.

Alternativ könnte ich auch den Lüfter nur Plus und Minus-Seitig verbinden und ihn zu drei andere Lüfter hinzusetzten.


----------



## Holdie (8. November 2016)

Tachosignal sollte funktionieren, hier wird nur ein Pegel übertragen und keine Leistung,


----------



## KillercornyX (8. November 2016)

Ich bin schon in der Top 100. Ab hier wirds schwieriger... 

Tapatalk @ GT-I9505 + CM13 (Android 6.0.1)


----------



## chischko (8. November 2016)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Was mir am meisten Kopfzerbrechen macht, ist ob das Tachosignal überhaupt an der Lüftersteuerung ankommt.


Bei 0,5mm² würde ich sagen: Keine Sorge! Unter einem Ohm Widerstand birgt hier kaum ne Gefahr, wobei es natürlich erst einmal ausmessen müsste um sagen zu können ob hier was durch kommt oder nicht.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. November 2016)

Falls es nicht geht hab ich zum messen einen Multimeter da.


----------



## chischko (8. November 2016)

Für die Messung eines PWM Signals bzw. dessen Qualität brauchst Du aber ein Oszi


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. November 2016)

Ich verwende aber keine PWM-Lüfter noch PWM-Steuerung.


----------



## chischko (8. November 2016)

Sorry, wo bin ich mit den Gedanken. Tachosignal war gemeint! 
Wobei mir ja gewrade kommt: SIgnale werden ja oft über extrem dünne Kabel übertragen, Beispiel: Netzwerkkabel, deswegen sollte ein Signal auch über ein extrem dünnes Kabel locker durch kommen auf 8m.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. November 2016)

Und das heißt für das Tachosignal ein dünneres Kabel verwenden oder geht auch 0,5mm²?


----------



## ebastler (8. November 2016)

Das Tachosignal wird nicht belastet im Normalfall, da kannst n Kabel nehmen so dünn wie du willst. PWM ebenfalls. Nur GND und +12V müssen dick sein.


----------



## chischko (8. November 2016)

Tacho geht auch nen noch dünneres als 0,5mm²...


----------



## Mysteria (8. November 2016)

Und ich  frage mich nur: wo will der mit dem Lüfter hin? Oben auf das Dach? Rüber zum Nachbarn?  ... unbedingt posten wenn das fertig ist.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. November 2016)

Der unzureichender natürlichen Konvektion auf die Sprünge helfen bzw. Faltabwärme zum Heizen der Wohnung nutzten da es im Büro mit knapp 28°C definitiv zu warm ist.


----------



## chischko (8. November 2016)

Und dazu tut's nen Ventilator mit Fernbedienung nich?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. November 2016)

1. Müsste ich extra kaufen
2. Nicht 24/7-tauglich da zu laut
3. Nicht selbstregelnd
4. Steht im Weg rum (meine Lösung hängt an der Decke)
5. Basteltrieb bleibt auf der Strecke


----------



## chischko (8. November 2016)

Ich unterstelle Dir, dass das alles Lügen sind außer 5.


----------



## brooker (8. November 2016)

@chischko: wie ist eigentich der Stand zum Falten mit Deinen Arbeitskollegen? Hat das geklappt?


----------



## chischko (8. November 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> @chischko: wie ist eigentich der Stand zum Falten mit Deinen Arbeitskollegen? Hat das geklappt?



Ja, einzelne falten schon aber auf das große Cluster kriegen wir wohl doch keinen Zugriff weil nun doch einige Leute Bammel bekommen haben und der Hauptabteilungsleiter hier rein gegrätscht ist. 
Sie scheinbar nen eigenes Team gegründet bzw. falten mit irgendwelchen Kollegen aus Frankreich zusammen. Leider kriegen wir also keine Punkte, aber wenigstens beteiligen sie sich an der Forschung.


----------



## brooker (8. November 2016)

... schade für uns, aber gut. Wieder ein paar mehr, die mitmachen! 

Kannst ja mal den internen Wettbewerb schüren


----------



## chischko (9. November 2016)

Ich heiz das mal an und schüre das Feuer... ihr habt mich ja auch schon angefixt, also schaff ich das bei denen auch noch


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. November 2016)

Mein "Bürokühlung" läuft. 

Einziger kleiner Wermutstropfen > das mit der Tacholeitung hat nicht geklappt. 
Nicht das die Tacholeitung nicht funktionieren würde, aber so wie ich das ganze montiert habe wird jedes noch so kleine Kratzer und Schleifen des Lüfterlager verstärkt > obwohl ich in meiner Lüftersamlung jenste Lüfter mit 80mm habe (inklusive Noctua und Noisblocker), war der einzige Lüfter mit perfektem Lager und gleichzeit auch unter Volllast schön leise ein Nonameprodukt namens Techsolo das ohne Tacholeitung daherkommt. 

Hab jetzt den Lüfter zu drei anderen dazu gehängt, so das dieser nun mitgeregelt wird. 


Ich hab jetzt Zeit das Ganze auf Herz und Nieren beim Zocken zu testen da ich die nächsten zwei Wochen eh krankgeschrieben bin.


Fotos gibt es morgen bei Tageslicht.


----------



## brooker (9. November 2016)

... gute Besserung!


----------



## Holdie (9. November 2016)

Gute Besserung und Bilder nicht vergessen


----------



## Bumblebee (9. November 2016)

Gute Bilder und Besserung bitte .... - nee, anders rum


----------



## KillercornyX (9. November 2016)

Es ist Tag und damit hell... wo bleiben die Bilder?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. November 2016)

Jetzt lasst mich doch mal ausschlafen wenn ich schon mal nicht um 6Uhr aufstehen muss. 


Seit ihr sicher das ihr es sehen wollt? 
Ist mit einfachensten Mittel gebaut und ist optisch naja  > muss funktionieren und leicht zu entfernen sein (Mietwohnung). 


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Bestandteile:*


Kartonrohr Aussendurchmesser 88mm, Innendurchmesser 76mm, Länge 2,7m 
Aufgehängt am Türahmen mit einem Magnethaken und Kabelbinder 
Aufgehängt am an der Lampe mit Hacken und Kabelbinder 
80mm Lüfter von Techsolo (keine Modellbezeichnung drauf) 
Lüfter ist auf einem CPU-Luftkanal eingeklinkt der passgenau auf das Rohr passt (früher gab es einige Gehäuse bei dennen die CPU direkt Frischluft über einen Kanal vom Seitenteil her holte) 
7m Kabel mit 0,75mm[SUP]2[/SUP] (in dem Baumarkt wo ich war hatten sie 0,5mm[SUP]2[/SUP] nur in Farbe was ich nicht wollte ) 
Lüfterstecker 
Y-Kabel für Lüfterstecker 


*Stromversorgung:*
Da der Lüfter nur über einen Molestecker verfügte hab ich den abgeschnitten und das 7m-Kabel direkt drangelötet > mein Lötzinn hält offensichtlich nicht an Alu-Kabeln so das ich keinen Lüfterstecker direkt ranlöten konnte.
Am anderen Ende des Kabels hab ich die Kupferlitzen direkt auf die Kontakte des Lüftersteckers gelötet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf Kanal 2 der Bitfenix Recon Lüftersteuerung hängen die mittleren 3 Lüfter des MoRa's > den Lüfter dazugesteckt und schon hab ich eine Regelung des Lüfters .




Danke für die Besserungswünsche (hab zuviel gearbeitet und die Sehnen im rechten Ellbogen massiv überbelastet )


----------



## brooker (9. November 2016)

...  ein Designer hätte dafür viel Geld verlangt!


----------



## KillercornyX (9. November 2016)

Boah! Siet das .... toll aus. Ja, was so ein Heimpfuscher Heimwerker ist, weiß sich zu helfen.
Konntest du denn dadurch die Zimmertemperatur spürbar senken?

Sofern vorhanden, was sagt die "bessere Hälfte" zur Konstruktion? Ich glaub meine würde mir den Kopf abreißen....


----------



## chischko (9. November 2016)

KillercornyX schrieb:


> Konntest du denn dadurch die Zimmertemperatur spürbar senken?


Das wage ich einfach zu bezweifeln, selbst wenn er auf Volllast läuft schaufelt der kleine zwar nen ordentliches Volumen da weg aber es ist ja wirklich nur von A nach B... keine echte Trennung etc. 
Ich sag immer noch nen einfacher, leiser Ventilator hätte mehr gebracht ^^


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. November 2016)

KillercornyX schrieb:


> Konntest du denn dadurch die Zimmertemperatur spürbar senken?


Normalbetrieb und der Lüfter läuft mit minimal Drehzahl (Faltserver läuft und 1090T faltet NaCls) sind es nach Thermometer etwa 1° weniger (Vorher 26°C > jetzt 25°C)

Bin noch nicht zum Zocken gekommen, darum fehlt mir dieser Belastungstest noch (da würde der Lüfter voll aufdrehen).



KillercornyX schrieb:


> Sofern vorhanden, was sagt die "bessere Hälfte" zur Konstruktion? Ich glaub meine würde mir den Kopf abreißen....


Mein Büro = mein Reich 
Vom Gang aus sieht man das Rohr nur ganz wenig > wen es laut wäre würde es sie definitiv stören. 


@chischko:
Zum besseren Verständnis:
Büro beim Zocken bis zu knappe 28°C > restliche Wohnung obwohl die Zimmertüre speerangelweit offen steht 21-22°C! 
Nach Adamsriese haben wir hier eine Temperaturdifferenz von bis zu 6° > es reicht schon wenn ich einen halben Meter durch die Bürotüre gehe und merke schon einen erheblichen Temperaturunterschied!
Ich vermute (nicht wissen) das der Mora so eine Art "Wärmestrudel/Wärmeblase" im Raum erzeugt, so das nur ein unzureichender Wärmeaustausch mit der restlichen Wohnung entsteht. 

Ventilator:
Ich möchte echt mal wissen von was für einem Luftheuler von Lüfter du ausgehst dass du der Meinung bist ein günstiger Ventilator sei leiser? 

Hand auf Herz:
Der verbaute Lüfter dreht selbst bei 12V relativ langsam und befördert dadurch nicht allzugrosse Luftmassen und ist dadurch schön leise (der muss leise sein weil ich sonst Ärger mit meiner Frau bekomme) > bei 12V höre ich den Lüfter ab einer Entfernung von ~80cm nicht mehr. 

Kleiner Luftmengenvergleich:
Der verbaute Lüfter liefert bei 12V gefühlt etwa gleichviel wie ein Nocta NF-R8 bei 5V.


----------



## KillercornyX (9. November 2016)

Ich habe im Sommer auch mal kurzzeitig den Ventilator auf den PC gerichtet weil die HDD zu warm wurde. Meiner war auf niedriger Stufe recht leise. In deinem Fall würde ich das vorziehen. 
Was mich aber viel mehr erstaunt ist, dass dein PC scheinbar sehr viel Wärme erzeugt, damit der Raum 28°C erreicht. Ich denke mal nicht dass du noch die Heizung an hast... ^^

Tapatalk @ GT-I9505 + CM13 (Android 6.0.1)


----------



## Mysteria (9. November 2016)

So ein Mensch der vor dem Bildschirm hockt gibt auch Wärme ab.  (Faustregel: etwa 100W/h)


----------



## chischko (9. November 2016)

Hab den Honeywell HT-900E (steht zumindest drauf) im Großraumbüro stehen, das auch extrem ruhig sein muss wegen der ganzen Programmierer die da sitzen und das Ding is wirklich leise und befördert ordentlich Luft von A nach B  
Is aber echt krass, dass Du das so merkst wenn Du nur durch die Tür gehst... wie hoch ist denn der Teil über deiner Tür? (also zwischen Türstock oben und Decke) .... fängt sich das das so? Was ich mir vorstellen kann, ist tatsächlich, dass sich das so staut und an der Decke abkühlt udn dadurch wieder fällt, und durch den MoRa/Rechner wieder aufgeheizt wird und wieder steigt also wirklich wie eine Art mini-Passatwind bei Dir entsteht im Büro. Sonst kann ich es mir auch nicht wirklich erklären.
Edit: Habt Ihr Fußbodenheizung bei euch im Büro?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. November 2016)

> Was mich aber viel mehr erstaunt ist, dass dein PC scheinbar sehr viel Wärme erzeugt, damit der Raum 28°C erreicht.


Hier sind zwei PC's drin:
Faltserver selber mit ~560W
1090T Rechner und der drüfte wohl auch an 350W verbraten (hab ihn nie gemessen mit der 780 drin )


> wie hoch ist denn der Teil über deiner Tür?


So um die 33cm rum.


> Habt Ihr Fußbodenheizung bei euch im Büro?


Nein > ein einzelner Radiator ist im Büro und der ist seit ich angefangen habe zu falten ausgeschaltet.


----------



## chischko (9. November 2016)

Hm OK ich mein mein PC läuft auch oft über Nacht zum falten aber mit abgeschalteter FBhz. wird der Raum nicht wärmer als mal 25°, eher 24 immer mit offener Tür. Büro hat um die 12m². Krass wie sich das bei Dir aufheizt. Gut bei mir läuft auch nur ein Rechner und noch der Arbeitslaptop aber der ist nicht erwähnenswert (Ultrabook).


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. November 2016)

Mein Büro hat so um die 17m[SUP]2[/SUP].
Mein Faltserver läuft ja 24/7 und wenn nur der alleine läuft sind so um die 25°C rum.
Richtig aufheizen tut es den Raum erst wenn zusätzliche Wärmequellen wie der 1090T-PC dazukommen.

Hauptgrund wieso ich meine Kühlung an die Decke gebaut habe, ist das ich sie so problemlos des ganzen Winter montiert lassen ohne das sie mir in die Quere kommt.
Idealerweise müsste ich nochmal 2,5m ansetzten damit ich in die Ecke komme wo der Mora steht um dessen Wärme direkt anzusaugen, aber das Problem dabei ist das ich dann vom Rohr einen grossen Schattenwurf genau an meinem Schreibtisch habe.


----------



## Watertouch (9. November 2016)

Ich lese hier ja schon seit längerem still mit, und habe mich heute entschlossen mal selber zu falten .



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da wäre jedoch ein kleines Problem - die Punktzahl ist für eine GTX 1080 sehr niedrig.
Liegt das vielleicht an den ersten WUs? Die PPD Zahl schwankt seit Stunden zwischen 70- und 90K.
Temperaturen sind OK, die GPU taktet auch hoch und wird ausgelastet. Der Treiber ist auch aktuell.
Hab ich etwas übersehen? 

Gruß

Edit: für Tapatalk Nutzer hier mein System:

Intel Core i5 4690K 4.5GHz
Elitegroup ECS Z97i-Drone
16GB G.Skill DDR3-1600
Gainward GTX 1080 Phoenix 2GHz 75% PT
CoolerMaster V550


----------



## the_leon (9. November 2016)

War da nicht mal was mit den Treibern das zum Falten nen alter Treiber genutzt werden muss?


----------



## Watertouch (9. November 2016)

the_leon schrieb:


> War da nicht mal was mit den Treibern das zum Falten nen alter Treiber genutzt werden muss?


Werd ich gleich ausprobieren, mein Client ist nämlich scheinbar gerade gestorben.

Edit: Teufelchen gefunden, im FAHControl unter System Info wird meine GPU als unsupported angegeben. Jemand ne Idee?


----------



## brooker (9. November 2016)

... herzlich Willkommen und schön das du dabei bist.  ...tippe erstmal auf einen nicht aktiven Passkey. Hast du den eingetragen und wieviel WUs hast du schon fertig gerechnet?


----------



## Watertouch (9. November 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> ... herzlich Willkommen und schön das du dabei bist.  ...tippe erstmal auf einen nicht aktiven Passkey. Hast du den eingetragen und wieviel WUs hast du schon fertig gerechnet?


Ja einen Passkey habe ich derzeit nicht drin, bevor ich nach der ersten WU [siehe oben] das Programm neu installieren musste, war einer drin.
Ich habe gerade eine Zweite WU angefangen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. November 2016)

Watertouch schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dein V7 zeigt zu wenig Punkte an:
Nach dem was der Bonuskalkulator ausspuckt müsste bei der P13500 mit einer TPF von 1:39min eigentlich ~664kPPD angezeigt werden.

Hast du die WU am Stück gefaltet?
Jede Verzögerung bringt weniger Punkte.


----------



## Watertouch (9. November 2016)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Dein V7 zeigt zu wenig Punkte an:
> Nach dem was der Bonuskalkulator ausspuckt müsste bei der P13500 mit einer TPF von 1:39min eigentlich ~664kPPD angezeigt werden.
> 
> Hast du die WU am Stück gefaltet?
> Jede Verzögerung bringt weniger Punkte.


Ja, die WU wurde am Stück gefaltet.
In der jetzigen WU bin ich jetzt schon auf 23K runter


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. November 2016)

Da haben wir das Problem > fehlender Passkey.

Wenn du ihn nicht mehr weisst:
Passkey bei Standfort mit gleichem Faltnamen und E-Mail-Adresse wie damals anfordern und du bekommst den alten Passkey wieder.


----------



## Watertouch (9. November 2016)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Da haben wir das Problem > fehlender Passkey.
> 
> Wenn du ihn nicht mehr weisst:
> Passkey bei Standfort mit gleichem Faltnamen und E-Mail-Adresse wie damals anfordern und du bekommst den alten Passkey wieder.


So, hab meinen Passkey eingegeben und es sind nun etwa 650K.
Ist das nicht immernoch recht niedrig? Die GPU Auslastung erreicht maximal 80%.


----------



## Holdie (9. November 2016)

Ich würde dich bitten, uns deine Falt Ergebnisse mitzuteilen. Die 1080 ist in der Tabelle kaum vertreten.

PPD Performance Tabelle

Danke


----------



## DrDave (9. November 2016)

Habe den Client gerade auch mal wieder anschmeißen wollen, doch irgendwie taktet die GPU nicht richtig hoch.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Treiber ist der 372.70, falte noch mit dem PCGH Team-Passkey.
Habt ihr einen Tipp?
Edit: Lag wohl am Treiber, habe diesen nochmal neu als "Neuinstallation" installiert und jetzt geht es wie gedacht. Konnte auch das Nvidia Control Panel nicht öffnen. Keine Ahnung was das war.
Edit2: Die Hardwarebeschleunigung von Chrome musste ich auch deaktivieren, sonst taktet er auch wieder runter, trotz der gleichzeitigen F@h Last.


----------



## brooker (9. November 2016)

@watertouch: es gibt ertragreiche und weniger ertragreiche WUs. Bitte behalte das ein paar WUs lang im Auge und gib die Werte Holdie. Wir können dann drüberschauen und uns ein Bild machen. Ggfs gibt es noch einen besseren Treiber.


----------



## Bumblebee (10. November 2016)

Auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen 
Tolles System btw. - das kann die Wissenschaft gut brauchen


----------



## Watertouch (10. November 2016)

So, aus dem geplanten "über Nacht laufen lassen" ist wohl nichts geworden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Weiß jemand vielleicht was da los ist? 

Edit: da ist echt der Wurm drin.  
Ich hab einfach mal den PC neugestartet und eine neue WU angefordert, diese springt jedoch dauerhaft von Running auf Ready.
PPD liegen bei 1500, Tendenz sinkend.


----------



## alexk94 (10. November 2016)

Welcher Treiber? Die neusten machen zur Zeit Probleme. Nimm einen mit einer 272-Nr., dann müsste alles wieder laufen mit den falten.


----------



## Bumblebee (10. November 2016)

Ja, leider, der 372.70 ist der aktuell beste Treiber für die Falterei

Nachdem N_VIDIA immer noch keine Lösung dafür hat ergänze ich die Teiberempfehlung nun...


----------



## meffie96 (10. November 2016)

Mein Chef ist leider gegen das Falten, seiner Meinung nach haben die genug Superrechner und sollen die doch benutzen. Echt schade... Zuhause gehts leider kaum, ich bin nicht lang genug am PC, ums nebenher laufen zu lassen und das System einfach anzulassen, kann ich mir bei meinem Ausbildungsgehalt nicht erlauben  Von daher bin ich wohl leider vorerst raus, aber sobald ich die Möglichkeit habe, komme ich wieder dazu


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. November 2016)

meffie96 schrieb:


> Von daher bin ich wohl leider vorerst raus, aber sobald ich die Möglichkeit habe, komme ich wieder dazu


Und wenn du am Rechner bist nebenher NaCl's falten zu lassen?
Sind schnell durch und machst immerhin was im kleinen Rahmen.


----------



## meffie96 (10. November 2016)

Daran habe ich bisher gar nicht gedacht! Dann kann ich ja doch ein bisschen beitragen


----------



## foldinghomealone (10. November 2016)

Auch als Falter hat man eine gesellschaftliche Verantwortung: Umweltschutz.

Und das bedeutet, nicht unnötig Strom zu verbrutzeln, wenn's nicht sein muss und schon gar nicht, wenn der Nutzen quasi nicht vorhanden ist.
Und da sehe ich NaCl-Falten als großes Problem. 
Wenn ich HW-Monitor glauben darf verbraucht mein System beim NaCl-Falten bis zu 90W mehr als im Normalgebrauch. Und das für ganze 20.000PPD!!!. 
Ma kann aber nicht mehr sagen, dass 90W nichts wären.

Alle CPU Falter tun zwar einerseits was Gutes, halten aber die umweltverschmutzenden Kohlekraftwerke am Leben. Auch hier.
Und wenn beim Falten gilt: Kleinvieh macht auch Mist, dann gilt das auch für Kleinverbraucher in Bezug auf Kohlekraftwerke.

Aktuelles Beispiel Delhi. 
Die Falter in Delhi bringen sich quasi selbst um, in dem sie beitragen, die Luft zu verpesten
Neu Delhi: Schulfrei wegen Smogalarm - SPIEGEL ONLINE
http://web.stanford.edu/group/pandegroup/images/FAH-May2008.png

Forschung und Beteiligung daran gerne, aber nicht um jeden Preis.

Rechne mal aus, was dich NaCl-Falten kostet und überleg dir, wie du das Geld sinnvoller verwenden kannst. 
Und wenn es eine Stromspende zum effizienten Falten ist. 

Ich denke, dass fast jeder hier, der nicht 24/7 faltet, seinen Rechner zur Verfügung stellen würde und in fremdem Namen falten würde gg. Einwurf kleiner Münzen.
(M)Eine 1070 benötigt beim Falten 200W (Gesamtsystem), was bei einem Arbeitspreis von 28,5ct/kWh (Ökostrom) und einer Spende von 10€ einer Faltzeit von ca. 7 Tagen nonstop entspricht.


----------



## Gysi1901 (10. November 2016)

Man sollte dabei nicht vergessen, dass CPUs für's Falten benötigt werden, und nicht nur als Unterstützung für die GPU. GPUs eignen sich für bestimmte Berechnungen ganz hervorragend, sind für andere aber ungeeignet, da wird CPU-Leistung benötigt. Den wissenschaftlichen Nutzen würde ich keinesfalls am Punktesystem messen!


----------



## foldinghomealone (10. November 2016)

Gysi1901 schrieb:


> Man sollte dabei nicht vergessen, dass CPUs für's Falten benötigt werden, und nicht nur als Unterstützung für die GPU. GPUs eignen sich für bestimmte Berechnungen ganz hervorragend, sind für andere aber ungeeignet, da wird CPU-Leistung benötigt. Den wissenschaftlichen Nutzen würde ich keinesfalls am Punktesystem messen!



Den Aussagen  der Website FAH zufolge kann ich diese nicht wirklich nachvollziehen. z.B. 
"20x to 40x speed increase over comparable CPU code for certain types of calculations in FAH. This means that we will be able to make an enormous advance over what we could do only just a few years ago"
Ich meine auch gelesen zu haben, dass überlegt wird, CPU Falten zu cancelln. Finde jetzt aber keinen Link dazu.

Hast du für deine Aussage eine Quelle? Ich finde nur, dass GPUs nicht so allgemein eingesetzt werden.

Aber ich denke, dass es keinen übermäßigen Bedarf an CPU-folding gibt, sonst wäre CPU-folding besser bewertet


----------



## brooker (10. November 2016)

... ich bitte zu bedenken, dass nicht jeder mit der GPU falten kann oder möchte. Daher sollte bei der Formulierung darauf geachtet werden, das CPU Falten nicht unnötig abzuwerten. Solange es NaCl und Fah-Wus gibt, kann ein Folder etwas für die Wissenschaft tun. Und das sollte ihm nicht "madig" gemacht werden. Sorry, aber das kommt gerade so bei mir an. 
Lieber jeden Tag zwei Stunden NaCl mit dem Laptop oder den zwei freien Threads neben dem Zocken falten, als gar nicht. Und genau darum geht es und dafür wurde der NaCl auch gemacht.


----------



## foldinghomealone (10. November 2016)

Ich will niemandem irgendetwas madig machen. Das war überhaupt nicht meine Absicht. 
Trotzdem stehe ich zu meiner kritischen Meinung ggü. CPU-Falten.


----------



## brooker (10. November 2016)

... dann lass uns weitermachen.  

Btw, ist der Aufwand und Nutzen bei allen CPUs  sowie Fah und NaCl der Selbe?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. November 2016)

@foldinghomealone:
Ich würde mal ein Strommessgerät an deinen Rechner hängen und überprüfen ob die 90W Mehrverbrauch überhaupt stimmen (ich halte es für rund 1/3 zu hoch).

Nicht jede WU ist GPU-tauglich und Punkte sagen nunmal nichts über den wissenschaftlichen Nutzen aus.


----------



## JayTea (10. November 2016)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Ich will niemandem irgendetwas madig machen. Das war überhaupt nicht meine Absicht.
> Trotzdem stehe ich zu meiner kritischen Meinung ggü. CPU-Falten.



Ich teile deine kritische Meinung (als angehender Biologe) auch.
Sehr einfach formuliert: Was nützt es uns fiese Krankheiten zu heilen aber dafür ganze Ökosysteme u. a. aufgrund der Klimaerwärmung zu zerstören. Da bringt man an einer Stelle die Menschheit nach vorne, dafür schafft man sich an anderer Stelle ein neues Problem. Wenn man jetzt das Falten oder auch den kompletten Stromverbauch in der BRD aber wiederum ins Verhältnis zu bspw. China setzt, dann ist es egal ob das das CPU-Falten "effizient" ist. Wir versuchen hier krampfhaft die CO2-Kraftwerke zu schließen und in einem Bruchteil der Zeit in der wir das packen, eröffnen in Fernost (dank der dort boomenden Stahlindustrie und billiger Kohle) zwei neue.


----------



## brooker (10. November 2016)

... und die Amerikaner trumpen jetzt auch noch in Sachen Kohlekraftwerke auf.


----------



## foldinghomealone (10. November 2016)

Ich habe ein Messgerät dranhängen, aber die Maschine faltet grade 24/7 (bis morgen noch). Nächste Woche werde ich das dann mal ausprobieren und hier das Ergebnis posten.
Auch sehe ich das Punktevergabesystem v.A. den QRB sehr kritisch.

Ich mach mir wg. CO2 keine Sorgen deswegen ist es mir auch 'egal' was in China an Kohlekraftwerken passiert. Was mich eher interessiert ist wieviel giftige! Schadstoffe diese Kohledreckschleudern hier ausstoßen.


----------



## KillercornyX (10. November 2016)

Ich hab vor ein paar Stunden mal bei Xeon 1231 V3 das Hyperthreading deaktiviert um zu sehen ob FaH besser läuft. Es scheint ja nur einen Core/Thread auszulasten, dafür aber 100%.
Also dachte ich mir wenn nur noch 4 statt 8 "Cores" da sind, könnte die Leistung pro Core höher sein. Und allem Anschein nach könnte ich Recht behalten. Eventuell liegts aber auch nur an der WU, die wieder mal besonders lohnenswert sein könnte.
Aktuell wird mir 780k PPD mit der 980Ti angezeigt, vorher waren es gefühlt etwas weniger. Mal schauen wie es so in 1-3 Tagen aussieht, dann hab ich nen Durchschnittswert.

Mal noch ne Frage in die Runde: Wann wird denn immer die Statistik bei Extremoverclockers aktualisiert?


----------



## foldinghomealone (10. November 2016)

Das Problem mit der Aktualisierung ist, dass Server bei FAH ausgefallen sind.
Stats System Down Temporarily — Folding@home


----------



## brooker (10. November 2016)

next 22:00 und dann alle 3h.


----------



## KillercornyX (10. November 2016)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Das Problem mit der Aktualisierung ist, dass Server bei FAH ausgefallen sind.
> Stats System Down Temporarily — Folding@home



Das erklärt warum ich da schon ne Weile nicht mehr meine Punkte abrufen kann. Naja, wird sich schon klären, hoffentlich noch vor dem Wochenende.

Ich hab auch grad gesehen das bei Extreme-OC scheinbar überhaupt keine Punkte ankommen, dort sind für heute 0 Punkte zu sehen, selbst bei Bumblebee.


----------



## Watertouch (10. November 2016)

So, neuer Versuch mit 372.54. 
Soweit nicht besser, die Karte dümpelt bei 60% Auslastung und 550K PPD rum. Ich weiß langsam echt nicht mehr was das falsch sein kann.
Wie dem auch sei, ich lass das ganze erstmal bis morgen Mittag laufen und melde mich dann nochmal.


----------



## foldinghomealone (10. November 2016)

Deine aktuellen Punkte kannst du einsehen, wenn du den NaCl aufrufst (und dann stoppst hehe)


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. November 2016)

KillercornyX schrieb:


> Ich hab vor ein paar Stunden mal bei Xeon  1231 V3 das Hyperthreading deaktiviert um zu sehen ob FaH besser läuft.  Es scheint ja nur einen Core/Thread auszulasten, dafür aber 100%.
> Also dachte ich mir wenn nur noch 4 statt 8 "Cores" da sind, könnte die  Leistung pro Core höher sein. Und allem Anschein nach könnte ich Recht  behalten.


Nimm doch ein Program mit dem die Threads von der CPU zuweisen kannst:
Immer wenn ich mit dem Faltserver zocke, verwende ich Process Lasso und erlaube den Spielen immer nur auf die echten Kerne von Xeon 1 zuzugreifen > auf dem Xeon 2 läuft dann immer SMP der nur diesen Xeon 2 benutzen darf.


----------



## brooker (10. November 2016)

Watertouch schrieb:


> So, neuer Versuch mit 372.54.
> Soweit nicht besser, die Karte dümpelt bei 60% Auslastung und 550K PPD rum. Ich weiß langsam echt nicht mehr was das falsch sein kann.
> Wie dem auch sei, ich lass das ganze erstmal bis morgen Mittag laufen und melde mich dann nochmal.



Lasse mir mal Deine TeamViewer Daten zukommen und dann mal drüber schauen. Kann ja nicht sein, dass da nicht läuft!


----------



## KillercornyX (10. November 2016)

Unter Linux? 

Tapatalk @ GT-I9505 + CM13 (Android 6.0.1)


----------



## Watertouch (10. November 2016)

Daten sind raus.
Nein, aktuell bin ich noch unter Windows unterwegs.
Ich habe mich heute daran versucht mich mit Ubuntu vertraut zu machen, habe es aber nichtmal geschafft einen Grafiktreiber zu installieren.
Na wenn das die einsteigerfreundlichste Distribution ist... Ich weiß ja nicht.

Edit: ein erneuter Systemneustart hat dieses mal Abhilfe gebracht.


----------



## foldinghomealone (10. November 2016)

Watertouch schrieb:


> So, neuer Versuch mit 372.54.
> Soweit nicht besser, die Karte dümpelt bei 60% Auslastung und 550K PPD rum. Ich weiß langsam echt nicht mehr was das falsch sein kann.
> Wie dem auch sei, ich lass das ganze erstmal bis morgen Mittag laufen und melde mich dann nochmal.



Ist das immer so oder nur bei einigen WUs? Meine 1070 schwankt auch von Projekt zu Projekt zwischen 500.000 und 750.000 wobei im Durchschnitt deutlich >650.000. 
Und die 1080 dürfte nicht so viel schneller sein, zumindest laut derzeitigem Stand der PPD-Liste von Holdie


----------



## Watertouch (10. November 2016)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Ist das immer so oder nur bei einigen WUs? Meine 1070 schwankt auch von Projekt zu Projekt zwischen 500.000 und 750.000 wobei im Durchschnitt deutlich >650.000.
> Und die 1080 dürfte nicht so viel schneller sein, zumindest laut derzeitigem Stand der PPD-Liste von Holdie


Ja das war bis gerade durchgehend so. Die Auslastung und PPD sind besser geworden, auch wenn die GPU nicht mehr höher boostet als 1607MHz, trotz 53° Core Temp.
Eigenartig hierbei: Die Grafikkarte nutzt nur noch 50% des Powerlimits aus, statt der 75% vorher.

Edit: Die Karte stagniert tatsächlich vollständig bei 50% des Powertargets, absolut keine Schwankungen vorhanden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## foldinghomealone (10. November 2016)

Den einzigen Unterschied zu mir den ich erkennen kann, dass bei dir bei Voltage 762mV angezeigt wird und bei mir 0.
Hast du die Kurve Spannung/MHz verbogen?


----------



## Watertouch (10. November 2016)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Den einzigen Unterschied zu mir den ich erkennen kann, dass bei dir bei Voltage 762mV angezeigt wird und bei mir 0.
> Hast du die Kurve Spannung/MHz verbogen?


Ja, die Karte ignoriert gerade jedoch jede Modifikation seitens AB außer Lüfterdrehzahl.
Das mit dem 50% Power macht mich jedoch nachdenklich 🤔
Wenn eine GTX 1080 bei 50% PL in der Lage ist den Stock Boostclock zu halten, wieso wurde die Karte dann für 180w und nicht 90 zertifiziert?


----------



## foldinghomealone (11. November 2016)

weil sie nicht ausgelastet ist...


----------



## foldinghomealone (11. November 2016)

Treiber mit DDU deinstallieren. Ich verwende 372.90 aber ist ne 1070


----------



## brooker (11. November 2016)

... deine Cpu skaliert die GPU. Erhöhe den Takt mal auf Stock und due Auslastung wird steigen. Es besteht ein CPU-LIMIT bis ca. 4-4,5Ghz je nach GPU.


----------



## foldinghomealone (11. November 2016)

die CPU ist doch nur zu 20% ausgelastet...


----------



## brooker (11. November 2016)

... Bitte den CPU-Takt mal auf Stock bringen.


----------



## foldinghomealone (11. November 2016)

du kannst nochmal windows neu starten aber ohne afterburner. Dann siehst ob es eine Einstellung im Afterburner ist...


----------



## alexk94 (11. November 2016)

Alle 3 Stunden. Ab 7.00(in Deutschland) beginnt immer ein neuer Falttag. Nächste Aktualisierung ist um 10.00.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. November 2016)

Langsam frag ich mich echt ob die in Standfort die unzuverlässigen Server zu Punkteserver machen.


----------



## brooker (11. November 2016)

... die haben auf meinen Wunsch die Server abgeschaltet, damit das TechTeam nicht merkt, dass wir an ihnen vorbei sausen


----------



## Gysi1901 (11. November 2016)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Aber ich denke, dass es keinen übermäßigen Bedarf an CPU-folding gibt, sonst wäre CPU-folding besser bewertet


Wie gesagt, ich würd's nicht am Punktesystem messen. Da ist vieles verzerrt. Es gab Zeiten, da hat meine CPU für 125 Punkte 7 Minuten gebraucht, jetzt sind's eher 45 Minuten. Oder schau Dir die massiven (!!) Boni an, die unabhängig vom wissenschaftlichen Nutzen der Motivation der Falter dienen sollen. Dass in Stanford viel Wert auf CPUs gelegt wird, sieht man an NaCl und auch der App für Smartphones und Tablets. Wenn Du mit dem Stromverbrauch argumentierst, gibt es brauchbare Überlegungen dazu auf der FAH-Website.

Schau Dir an, welchen Strombedarf die Großindustrie oder Forschungslabore haben. Damit könntest Du unzählige Millionen CPUs befeuern, der Nutzen für die Menschheit wäre dabei wohl weitaus größer als bei manch anderem Forschungsprojekt.

Und wenn wir jetzt mal rumspinnen... was meinst Du, wieviel Zeit, Geld und Energie (also Strom) in Zukunft eingespart werden würde, wenn Krankheiten wie Alzheimer und Diabetes geheilt werden könnten? Wenn Menschen nicht mehr ein Leben lang betreut werden und/oder Medikamente nehmen müssten, sondern einmal eine Spritze oder so bekommen würden? Das ist natürlich hochgradig spekulativ, aber man verbraucht den Strom ja nicht für taube Nüsse. Fest steht, dass Folding medizinische Forschung erleichtert und beschleunigt, sprich, die Berechnungen sparen Forschern heute Zeit, Geld und Strom, weil sie eher wissen, wonach sie schauen müssen, um Krankheiten auf die Spur zu kommen. Ja, auch heute schon.

Man überlege sich, wieviele Leute den Backofen vorheizen, um auch ja das beste "Geschmackserlebnis" für ihre 1,50-€-TK-Lasagne zu erhalten. Wenn sie die stattdessen im Kühlschrank antauen und dann von Anfang an in den Ofen geben würden, würden sie so viele Wattstunden sparen, dass sie davon stundenlang eine CPU unterhalten könnten. Oder wieviele Leute heute noch 60-Watt-Glühbirnen verwenden. Da verbraucht jede Birne so viel wie eine CPU unter Volllast. Ich denke, diese Vergleiche verdeutlichen, dass es nicht sehr sinnvoll ist, ausgerechnet bei CPUs Umweltaspekte anzuführen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. November 2016)

Punkte sind wieder da > da bekomme ich heute Abend was zu tun.


----------



## brooker (12. November 2016)

... Alex, du schaffst das!


----------



## Mysteria (12. November 2016)

/rant on: Ich habe schon wieder ein 'this project has no description'. Wie schwer ist das denn wenigstens drei Sätze zu schreiben über was da gefaltet wird??


----------



## brooker (12. November 2016)

... sollte einer im Team noch 240er Slim Radi und WaKü Cpu-Kühler über haben, bitte mal per PN melden. Denke.


----------



## arcDaniel (12. November 2016)

Hier stimmt was nicht...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr.Knister (12. November 2016)

Das sieht nach sehr viel aus


----------



## brooker (12. November 2016)

... bin Begeistert! Welcher Treiber? Wurden Gebete erhört oder treibt der Client sein Spiel mit uns?


----------



## arcDaniel (12. November 2016)

Leider war das Spiel auf einmal vorbei und der Wert ist auf etwa 308k ppd gefallen. Keine Ahnung warum die WU ein paar TPF so schnell war.

Wäre dies aber ein Stabiler Wert gewesen, wäre Polaris wirklich zu einem Faltwunder geworden, denn och was nicht im Max-OC Modus... (Max Takt, bei Stock Spannung)


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. November 2016)

Kleines Update zu meiner Bürokühlung mit dem Lasttest Zocken:
Sie bringt ~2° tiefere Zimmertemperatur was maximal 25°C bedeutet > passt 

Ich musste allerdings den Lüfter an einen anderen Kanal umstecken:
Kanal 3 fällt zu schnell unter die 33°C-Marke (wo er hochdreht) wenn die Last wegfällt und im Raum verbleibt noch zu viel Restwärme.
Hab den Lüfter nun an Kanal 1 gehängt da dieser als  erstes hochdreht > wenn nur die beiden GPUs im Server falten dreht dieser noch nicht hoch, sprich erst wenn der 1090T-PC läuft  > passt


----------



## chischko (13. November 2016)

Hätte es ja nich gedacht


----------



## harley765 (15. November 2016)

hat schon jemand den heute veröffentlicht NVIDIA Treiber 375.86 versucht? Faltet der wieder?


----------



## mattinator (15. November 2016)

Kannst Du Dir sparen, sie arbeiten (immer) noch daran: https://forums.geforce.com/default/...read-released-11-15-16-/post/5018877/#5018877.


----------



## KillercornyX (17. November 2016)

Morgen kommt warscheinlich meine Zotac 1080 Arctic Storm für die Spielekiste. Mal sehen was die dann so an Punkten bringen wird. Ich werd das dann aber nur zeitweise laufen lassen, nicht zum Dauerfalten.


----------



## KillercornyX (18. November 2016)

Es gibt scheinbar wieder nen neuen Hotfix von NVidia: Hotfix-Treiber fur problematischen Geforce-Treiber 375.86 WHQL [Update 3]
Scheint aber nicht das Folding/CUDA-Problem zu beheben.


----------



## JayTea (18. November 2016)

Ich sehe grade, es wurde ein neuer Treiber (375.95) geleaked.
Wer hat Lust ihn zu testen?!


----------



## mattinator (18. November 2016)

JayTea schrieb:


> Ich sehe grade, es wurde ein neuer Treiber (375.95) geleaked.
> Wer hat Lust ihn zu testen?!



Kannst Dir hier raussuchen, ob es immer noch ein "issue" oder schon ein "update" ist: https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/977502/geforce-drivers/official-375-95-game-ready-whql-display-driver-feedback-thread-released-11-18-16-/post/5021511/#5021511.


> Issues and Updates:
> Battlefield 1 displays flicker after 11/15 patch w/ multi-GPU enabled (reproduced on competitor cards as well)
> Battlefield 1 menu text becomes jittery after 11/15 patch w/ multi-GPU (reproduced on competitor cards as well)
> Call of Duty: Infinite Warfare SLI flicker w/ render resolution above 100 (working with game developer)
> ...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. November 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das hatte ich gestern schon wenn ich einen Beitrag geschrieben, aber das kanns jetzt echt nicht sein so Beiträge in Zukunft verfassen zu müssen  > wo stell ich das um dass es auch wieder in der Textbox richtig dargestellt wird? 

Hab das Ganze schon mit Firefox, Edge und Chrom getestet.


----------



## mattinator (18. November 2016)

Glaube nicht, dass Du etwas verstellt hast. Hatte den gleichen Effekt, es jedoch auf Grund des einfachen Textes nicht so ernst genommen.
EDIT: Ändern der Einstellungen im "BENUTZERKONTROLLZENTRUM", links unter "Mein Benutzerkonto", "Einstellungen ändern", "Verschiedene Einstellungen", "Standard-Editor - Zusätzliche Schaltflächen"


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. November 2016)

mattinator schrieb:


> Ändern der Einstellungen im "BENUTZERKONTROLLZENTRUM", links unter "Mein Benutzerkonto", "Einstellungen ändern", "Verschiedene Einstellungen", "Standard-Editor - Zusätzliche Schaltflächen"


Daran liegt leider nicht (Standart-Editor ist ausgewählt).


----------



## KillercornyX (19. November 2016)

Hab grad den 375.95 getestet und muss leider mitteilen, dass dieser immer noch "WARNING:WU00:FS01:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)" verursacht...


----------



## Bumblebee (19. November 2016)

KillercornyX schrieb:


> Hab grad den 375.95 getestet und muss leider mitteilen, dass dieser immer noch "WARNING:WU00:FS01:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)" verursacht...



Ich schicke mal wieder ein  in Richtung *N_VIDIA*


----------



## Mysteria (19. November 2016)

Da bin ich im Moment richtig froh bei Amd zu sein. Säuft Strom aber läuft wenigstens.


----------



## KillercornyX (19. November 2016)

Nvidia läuft auch, so ist es ja nicht... Nur gibts zur Zeit ein kleines Treiberproblem. Aber ich denke das wird demnächst gefixt.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (19. November 2016)

Ich hoffe das NV das bald in den Griff bekommt ...
Battlefield 1 läuft leider nicht mit dem 372.70 o_O

Jedes mal den Treiber wechseln hab´sch auch kein wirklichen Bock drauf


----------



## Rarek (19. November 2016)

KillercornyX schrieb:


> Nvidia läuft auch, so ist es ja nicht... Nur gibts zur Zeit ein kleines Treiberproblem. Aber ich denke das wird demnächst gefixt.



ja ja... immmer dieses kleine aber 

und dieses aber habe ich bisher seit ich bei AMD bin, noch kein einziges mal gehabt...
NV ist für schlechte Treiber ja bekannt... entweder sie funktionieren nur halb, oder grillen gleich die ganze GPU


----------



## KillercornyX (19. November 2016)

Rarek schrieb:


> ja ja... immmer dieses kleine aber [emoji317]
> 
> und dieses aber habe ich bisher seit ich bei AMD bin, noch kein einziges mal gehabt...
> NV ist für schlechte Treiber ja bekannt... entweder sie funktionieren nur halb, oder grillen gleich die ganze GPU


Na das stimmt ja so nun auch wieder nicht. Ich hatte vor dem 2 Jahren mit der 290x auch schon mal ne Nvidia GTX 260 und war spieletechnisch zufrieden damit und hatte auch keine Probleme mit Treibern. 
Das Falten ist so gesehen nicht das Hauptanwendungsfeld für Grafikkarten. Hier und da haben alle Hersteller mal Probleme mit Treibern. Ich find dieses schwarz weiß denken immer so unnötig und unsachlich...


----------



## Rarek (19. November 2016)

warum Schwarz/Weiß ?

es ist halt nen Fakt, dass ich mit NV Treibern Probleme habe und mir 2 GPU's gegrillt wurden, wegen eines Treiberdefekts
bei AMD hatte ich vielleicht mal wenig fps, weil mal der Treiber nicht optimal arbeitete, aber sonst hatte ich keine Probleme, welche die gesamte Grafikkarte unbenutzbar machten

außerdem kommuniziert mir AMD besser mit den Kunden, als NV (letztes Beispiel: GTX 970)


ich kaufe gerne wieder NV, aber nur wenn ich sicher sei kann, dass
- der Preis keinen NV bonus hat
- das kommunizierte überhaupt der ist-zustand ist


----------



## KillercornyX (19. November 2016)

Das sind halt deine persönlichen (negativen) Erfahrungen. Nachvollziehbar und nicht schön für dich. Wird aber hoffentlich  nicht auf alle zutreffen... 

Mal wieder zurück zum Thema:

Mein frische 1080 macht aktuell nicht so viel Punkte wie ich erhofft hatte. Hab sie heute ein paar Stunden laufen lassen, hier 2 Screenshots:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sie taktet schön hoch bis 2050Mhz, aber die Punkte sind nur leicht über dem Niveau der 980Ti die im Faltserver läuft. 
Liegt das am "alten" 372.90 Treiber oder limitiert meine CPU? Hab client-typ - advanced und max-packet-size auf big.


----------



## FlyingPC (19. November 2016)

Vielleicht liegt es einfach an den WUs.


----------



## mattinator (19. November 2016)

Meine 1070 macht beim Projekt 11709 mit ca. dem gleichen Takt unter Linux ca. 800K PPD. Allerdings läuft mein 3770K mit 4.4 GHz auf allen Kernen und ich habe die Folding-Core-Priorität hochgesetzt. Habe darüber momentan keine exakte Aussage, aber die Auslastung meiner GPU wird wohl etwas über den ca. 91% bei Deinem System liegen. Mit Projekt 11710 und 2 GHz Takt ist sie momentan bei ca. 96%. Insgesamt sollte das also so schon passen. Ggf. kannst Du mit entsprechenden Tools die CPU-Priorität für den GPU-Folding-Core noch etwas anheben und damit die Leistung etwas verbessern.


----------



## KillercornyX (19. November 2016)

Ich hab schon im Taskmanager die Priorität erhöht, scheint aber nicht zu funktionieren. 
Ich versuche es mal noch ohne SMT, hat beim Faltserver auch geholfen. 

Tapatalk @ GT-I9505 + CM13 (Android 6.0.1)


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. November 2016)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heute wieder das Gleiche. 
Jemand ne Idee?


----------



## Bumblebee (20. November 2016)

@Corny
Irgendwie habe ich gerade ein Verständnisproblem
Die Anzeige "Points Per Day" (869263) entspricht nicht den "Total Estimated Points Per Day"(1512448)
Was ist hier falsch??

@A.Meier
(Auch) keine Ahnung - ist aber "störend"


----------



## chischko (20. November 2016)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Heute wieder das Gleiche.
> Jemand ne Idee?



Hi, 

liegt mMn an der Homepage. Aktuell kommt bei mir z.B. (auch in verschiedenen Browsern getestet bzw. auch auf dem Laptop versucht) kein Dropdown Menü wenn ich über meinen Benutzernamen mit dem Mauszeiger gehe. Scheint derzeit nen paar Probleme zu haben.
PS: Gleiches Problem jetzt hier! Screenshot by Lightshot


----------



## foldinghomealone (20. November 2016)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> @Corny
> Irgendwie habe ich gerade ein Verständnisproblem
> Die Anzeige "Points Per Day" (869263) entspricht nicht den "Total Estimated Points Per Day"(1512448)
> Was ist hier falsch??



Ich hab das so interpretiert, dass die 869.263 von der 1080 (also dem markiertem Slot) kommen und 1.512.448-869.263 vom Rest der HW die auf seien Nutzernamen faltet. Kann mich aber auch täuschen.


----------



## JayTea (20. November 2016)

chischko schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> liegt mMn an der Homepage. Aktuell kommt bei mir z.B. (auch in verschiedenen Browsern getestet bzw. auch auf dem Laptop versucht) kein Dropdown Menü wenn ich über meinen Benutzernamen mit dem Mauszeiger gehe. Scheint derzeit nen paar Probleme zu haben.



Kann ich bestätigen...habe/hatte ich auch zeitweise!


----------



## KillercornyX (20. November 2016)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Ich hab das so interpretiert, dass die 869.263 von der 1080 (also dem markiertem Slot) kommen und 1.512.448-869.263 vom Rest der HW die auf seien Nutzernamen faltet. Kann mich aber auch täuschen.


Stimmt genau. Die anderen Punkte kommen vom Faltserver...


----------



## foldinghomealone (20. November 2016)

KillercornyX schrieb:


> Sie taktet schön hoch bis 2050Mhz, aber die Punkte sind nur leicht über dem Niveau der 980Ti die im Faltserver läuft.
> Liegt das am "alten" 372.90 Treiber oder limitiert meine CPU? Hab client-typ - advanced und max-packet-size auf big.


Hast du schon mehrere WUs falten lassen? 
Ansonsten kannst du deine Ergebnisse hier hinterlegen, es mangelt noch an 1080 Ergebnissen:
PPD Performance Tabelle

Bei meiner 1070 funktioniert der gleiche Treiber gut.

Aber für die 1080 würde ich schon deutlich mehr Punkte als 700.000 erwarten.
Hast du den Client vernünftig eingestellt?
[HowTo] - Anleitung Einrichtung FAH Client 7.4.4

Welche WU-Typen faltet der Client denn?


----------



## KillercornyX (20. November 2016)

Beim letzten Hinsehen waren die PPD ganz in Ordnung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich werde in den nächsten Tagen noch parallel Xubuntu 16.04 installieren und das dann fürs Falten nutzen. Vielleicht hat dann die CPU mehr Resourcen frei fürs Falten. Mein Win 8.1 ist leider nicht mehr ganz sauber, ich hab aber nur irgendwie keine Muse neuzuinstallieren bzw. auf Win 10 umzusteigen. Das ist immer so aufwendig und langwierig...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. November 2016)

Jetzt geht es endlich wieder das der Text auch in der Textbox richtig angezeigt wird.


----------



## JeansOn (24. November 2016)

Ich arbeite gerade einige Rückstände auf. Dabei fällt mir aus LINUX-User 11/2016 folgendes auf:
Editorial 11/2016 >> LinuxCommunity

Gut zu wissen. 
Jetzt sind also die Drucker von HP dran. Was kommt "morgen"? Ein paar Beispiele werden dann ja auch noch nachgeschoben ...


----------



## binär-11110110111 (24. November 2016)

JeansOn schrieb:


> Ich arbeite gerade einige Rückstände auf. Dabei fällt mir aus LINUX-User 11/2016 folgendes auf:
> Editorial 11/2016 >> LinuxCommunity
> Gut zu wissen.
> Jetzt sind also die Drucker von HP dran. Was kommt "morgen"? Ein paar Beispiele werden dann ja auch noch nachgeschoben ...



Ein Grund mehr auf Linux umzusatteln, Auswahl auf Distrowatch gibt es ja genug. Am besten eine Version wählen, die kaum einer kennt; da ist man am sichersten aufgehoben, da sich NSA & Co an Marktanteilen orientieren...


----------



## Uwe64LE (24. November 2016)

Was lohnt sich für 150 bis 200€ aus Faltsicht (kein Gaming)?
GTX 1050, 1060 3 GB oder doch paar Scheine mehr für 6 GB ausgeben oder ganz was anderes kaufen?


----------



## chischko (24. November 2016)

Dnan noch eher die 1060. VRAM wird kaum ausgelastet beim falten. Wenn Du zocken willst, dann 6Gb. 
Screenshot by Lightshot


----------



## foldinghomealone (24. November 2016)

Die 6GB-Variante der 1060 hat mehr Shader, ist also schneller als die 3GB-Version


----------



## Cartesius (24. November 2016)

@foldinghomealone​: 

Stimmt, die GTX 1060 (6 GB) hat 10% mehr Shader, also auch ca. eine 10 % höhere PPD-Ausbeute? Dafür ist der Preis der 6 GB Version ca. 50€ (ca. 25%) höher, als bei der 3GB-Version.
Somit lohnt der Aufpreis nicht, wenn meine Annahme bzg. der PPD-Ausbeute korrekt ist.
 jmho 

Quelle: PCGH-Preisvergleich - günstigstes Angebot 3 GB 205€ und 6 GB 259€


----------



## brooker (24. November 2016)

... kennt jemand aus dem Team jemanden mit ner GTX 1060 3GB? Bitte man ansprechen zwecks ProbeFolfing für 2-3 Tage. Treiber und Einstellungen aus Holdies übernehmen und in kürzester Zeit wissen wir was Phase ist


----------



## Uwe64LE (24. November 2016)

Die Sprünge sind schon gewaltig. 
1050 ab 120 €
1060 ab 205 €
1060 ab 259 (6 GB)

Da lohnt es sich schon, mal durchzurechnen. Anschaffungspreis und Stromkosten sollten schon in Relation zu den PPD stehen.


----------



## brooker (24. November 2016)

1050ti ab 150,-


----------



## chischko (24. November 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> ... kennt jemand aus dem Team jemanden mit ner GTX 1060 3GB? Bitte man ansprechen zwecks ProbeFolfing für 2-3 Tage. Treiber und Einstellungen aus Holdies übernehmen und in kürzester Zeit wissen wir was Phase ist



Ne leider nich, aber ich halte mal im Pascal Laberthread etc. die Ohren offen:
GTX 1080/1070/1060/1050/1050Ti  Laberthread (Pascal)


----------



## foldinghomealone (24. November 2016)

Ich versteh das nicht, manchmal trödelt meine 1070 vor sich hin un ich weiß nicht wieso,
Wie jetzt gerade:
x021 - PRCG 11425 (3, 22, 28)
GPU-Auslastung 94-97% - CPU <20%
Power Limit 35%, Temp 45°C
Läuft auf 1.582MHz (Standardtakt)

Und nur 530.000PPD. TPF 3:10min. Wieso taktet sie nicht hoch? Normalerweise sollte sie auf 2.010MHz laufen!!!

Hat jemand ne Erklärung?


----------



## alexk94 (25. November 2016)

Ich glaube, das es an der WU liegen wird, wenn du nichts geändert hast.


----------



## foldinghomealone (25. November 2016)

alexk94 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, das es an der WU liegen wird, wenn du nichts geändert hast.


Ich hatte das auch schon beim ganz genau gleichen Projekt. Hab das mal mittels HFM.net überprüft.

Und mein Verständnis ist eigentlich, dass die Graka hochtakten soll, wenn sie ausgelastet ist und solange kein Limit ansteht.


----------



## alexk94 (25. November 2016)

War nur eine Vermutung. Ne, ist nicht ganz richtig. Hatte gestern Minecraft laufen mit Shader + OptiFine, FPS waren unbegrenzt und alles war auf max. . Meine R9 380 4gb war zu ca. 98 % ausgelastet und taktete zwischen ca. 960 MHz bis 985 MHz, TDP war nicht ausgeschöpft. Ich weiß  jetzt nicht, ob das ein geeinigtes Beispiel ist, um das Verhalten deiner Karte zu erklären.


----------



## KillercornyX (25. November 2016)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Ich versteh das nicht, manchmal trödelt meine 1070 vor sich hin un ich weiß nicht wieso,
> Wie jetzt gerade:
> x021 - PRCG 11425 (3, 22, 28)
> GPU-Auslastung 94-97% - CPU <20%
> ...


Ich habe manchmal das selbe Problem. Meine 1080 taktet dann einfach nicht hoch und bleibt auf Standard takt, obwohl nichts drosselt. 
Scheint so ein Bug zu sein...


----------



## JayTea (25. November 2016)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> [...] Power Limit 35% [...]



Warum hast du ein so niedriges PowerTarget eingestellt? Wenn die Karte nur so wenig Strom ziehen darf, ist dann nicht klar weshalb sie nicht höher taktet?!


----------



## foldinghomealone (25. November 2016)

JayTea schrieb:


> Warum hast du ein so niedriges PowerTarget eingestellt? Wenn die Karte nur so wenig Strom ziehen darf, ist dann nicht klar weshalb sie nicht höher taktet?!


Ne hab ich nicht, ist immer noch bei 100% aber nur 35% davon werden verbraucht, so hab ich das gemeint.


----------



## chischko (25. November 2016)

Alle die von 1080er  Taktproblemen betroffen sind: Treiberversion ist 372.70? Alle anderen/neuere Treiber sind bekannterweise ja für F@H nicht geeignet aktuell (nur um es mal wieder erwähnt zu haben  )


----------



## binär-11110110111 (25. November 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> ... kennt jemand aus dem Team jemanden mit ner GTX 1060 3GB? Bitte man ansprechen zwecks ProbeFolfing für 2-3 Tage. Treiber und Einstellungen aus Holdies übernehmen und in kürzester Zeit wissen wir was Phase ist



Räusper, räusper ... ja, ICH, seit September faltet bei mir eine ZOTAC GTX 1060 3GB ! 

Allerdings wird sie immer gut warm, ca. +82 Grad (Lüfter default), weshalb ich sie mit dem NVIDIA Inspector 1.9.7.8. etwas drossel. Voll ausgefahren mit ca. 1850MHz Clock und Speicher 3802MHz (nicht 4004MHz) schafft sie unter win 7 x64, Treiber 372.54 je nach WU ca. 270 bis 310 PPD. Allerdings hätte sie noch Luft nach oben, da der NVIDIA Inspector 1.9.7.8 ca. 85 Watt anzeigt; mit dem 6-Pol-Stromstecker ist sie für 120 Watt ausgelegt. Mit einer Wasserkühlung, ich habe Luftkühlung, ist hier durchaus noch Potential. Luftkühlung unter Vollast ist möglich, ca. 78 Grad, aber der Lüfter hat dann 75% (manuell), was mir aber eindeutig in meinem Wohnschlafraum zu laut ist.


----------



## SimonSlowfood (25. November 2016)

Nabend die Herren,

ich beschäftige mich gerade mit dem FaH Thema. Dazu hab ich ein paar Fragen:

Ich hab hier nen Homeserver stehen mit nem Pentium G4400.  Nun war die Überlegung, den doch auch falten zu lassen, da sich die CPU doch etwas langweilt. 
Vielleicht nicht auf 100% Last, sondern eher auf Low bzw. Medium. Macht dass denn Sinn von der Performance pro Watt? Oder lass ich lieber meinen Gaming Rechner im Jahr n paar Tage am stück laufen bis der ähnlich viel strom verbraucht hat und hat dann aber mehr geschafft? Ich will ungern nen Rechner wirklich 24/7 bei 100% betreiben, ich hab in etwa an max ~120-150€ Stromkosten pro Jahr gedacht, was ich bereit wäre in dieses Projekt zu investieren. 

Server Hardware: 
Intel Pentium G4400, 2x 3.30GHz
Crucial DIMM   8GB, DDR4-2133, CL15 
MSI H110M PRO-VD (7996-007R)[/url]
EKL Alpenföhn Brocken ECO 
Cooler Master Silencio 352M 
be quiet! System Power 7  300W ATX 2.31 (BN140)

Gaming Rechner aktuell:
AMD Phenom II X6 1090T Black Edition
TeamGroup Elite DIMM Kit   8GB, DDR3-1333, CL9-9-9-24 
MSI GeForce GTX 970 Gaming 4G
Gigabyte GA-870A-UD3
EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand rev. B 
Fractal Design Define R5 Black
Cougar CM  550W ATX 2.3


----------



## mattinator (25. November 2016)

Hallo *SimonSlowfood*, willkommen im Team. Besser den Gaming Rechner ab und zu ein GPU-Projekt am Stück durchfalten lassen, ist aus Folding-Sicht effizienter. Bzgl. der Stromkosten musst Du dann einfach mal durchrechnen. Allerdings würde für's Folding mit der GTX 970 der Pentium G4400 besser passen, mehr Punkte und weniger Verbrauch.


----------



## SimonSlowfood (25. November 2016)

Gaming Rechner Update ist für 2017 geplant.

Ok Danke, dann werd ich's so machen und den Spiele Rechner ab und an mal laufen lassen.

Thx für die schnelle Antwort


----------



## thecroatien (25. November 2016)

*AW: Tagebuch - Ein "ONE MILLION PPD FOLDER" entsteht!*

EDIT : Verdammt das sollte in den Laberthread !


Nabend die Herschaften,

wie im "Willkommen Falter" Thread empfohlen melde ich mich nochmal hier..

Hat hier auch jemand Probleme mit dem A7Core?
Ich habe eine VM mit insgesamt 40 Threads (20 Echte CPU Kerne + HT). Auf dieser Maschine bekomme ich öfter mal die A7-WUs, diese laufen jedoch nie durch. Manchmal bis kurz vor Ende (99%), oftmals stürzt jedoch ohne wenn und aber ab, die Exe verreckt jedoch meistens schon zwischen 1 und 10%.

Aktuell ist ein Slot mit 20 Threads konfiguriert, habe aber auch schon andere Kombinationen erfolglos versucht.. Also 4/8/12/16/20/32/40.

Ist ein ziemliches Blankes Win10, laufend in Hyper-V.

Eine andere VM mit 16/32 Threads auf Win7 und einem anderem Server läuft ohne Stress, da bekomme ich jedoch nie die A7-WUs.. auf meinem Desktop mit 4/8 Threads  laufen und kommen die A7 ganz normal...

Warum ich Frage? Mit der ersten WU, welche auf der dicken VM fast durchlief lag das Tagesziel schwanken zwischen 200k-260k ppt. Da würde ich schon gerne auch nur zur Hälfte hin mit dem Ding

Schönes Wochenende
Der Axel


----------



## KillercornyX (25. November 2016)

Hab mir jetzt parallel zu Windows ein "Falt-OS" aufgesetzt weils unter Linux einfach effektiver läuft. Ich nutze Xubuntu 16.04. mit Treiberversion 370.28 . Der aktuellste (375) hat auch wieder die Probleme mit den "Bad Workunit"s.
Die Ausbeute beim ersten Testlauf war ganz ordentlich, zuletzt aber auch wieder nur ~ 650k, das ist schlechter als die 980Ti. Ich hoffe das war nur ein Ausreißer nach unten...


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (25. November 2016)

KillercornyX schrieb:


> Hab mir jetzt parallel zu Windows ein "Falt-OS" aufgesetzt weils unter Linux einfach effektiver läuft



Weil du das gerade ansprichst ...

Sowas kann man doch auf mit einer Virtuellen Maschine realisieren ?!

Reichen 16GB DDR4 bei sowas, oder muss ich für sowas auf 32GB aufrüsten ...

Wenn ja ... Gibt es evtl. schon eine Anleitung für unsere F@H Projekt (evtl sogar auf Video, für unseren Kanal)


----------



## binär-11110110111 (25. November 2016)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Weil du das gerade ansprichst ...
> 
> Sowas kann man doch auf mit einer Virtuellen Maschine realisieren ?! CPU ja, GPU nein
> 
> ...



ABER: Kommt auf die VMware an. Der VMware-Player reicht die Hardware in die virtuelle Maschine weiter, während VirtualBox das virtuelle System emuliert. Allerdings ist bei F@H immer mit einem Leistungsverlust zu rechnen, da der Host ja Windows ist und der Gast Linux - beides braucht also etwas Leistung. Ich hab's vor einiger Zeit mal mit Windows 7 x64 als Host und Xubuntu x64 als Gast in der VM ausprobiert, kostet ca -25% Leistung. Kommt zudem auch auf die CPU an. Intel ist hier stärker als AMD (noch, wegen ZEN ?).


----------



## KillercornyX (25. November 2016)

Durch die virtualisierung zerstörst du den Leistungsgewinn den du eigentlich durch ein sauberes dediziertes OS erreichen willst. Das Host OS (Windows) und die vm verbrauchen theoretisch sogar noch mehr Leistung als wenn du gleich im windows faltest. Und wie schon ein Post zuvor, die GPU zu virtualisieren geht meistens nicht. 
Also ist die einzig vernünftige Lösung ein dual-boot-System. 
Den Leistungsgewinn im Linux kommt vom schlanken System selbst. Windows ist halt mehr Klicki-Bunti und das braucht auch Leistung. 

Tapatalk @ GT-I9505 + CM13 (Android 6.0.1)


----------



## brooker (25. November 2016)

@simonslowfood: Herzlich willkommen und schön das du dabei bist! 

Hab dir ne PN geschickt wo alles drin ist für den schnellen Einstieg.


----------



## brooker (25. November 2016)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Räusper, räusper ... ja, ICH, seit September faltet bei mir eine ZOTAC GTX 1060 3GB !
> 
> Allerdings wird sie immer gut warm, ca. +82 Grad (Lüfter default), weshalb ich sie mit dem NVIDIA Inspector 1.9.7.8. etwas drossel. Voll ausgefahren mit ca. 1850MHz Clock und Speicher 3802MHz (nicht 4004MHz) schafft sie unter win 7 x64, Treiber 372.54 je nach WU ca. 270 bis 310 PPD. Allerdings hätte sie noch Luft nach oben, da der NVIDIA Inspector 1.9.7.8 ca. 85 Watt anzeigt; mit dem 6-Pol-Stromstecker ist sie für 120 Watt ausgelegt. Mit einer Wasserkühlung, ich habe Luftkühlung, ist hier durchaus noch Potential. Luftkühlung unter Vollast ist möglich, ca. 78 Grad, aber der Lüfter hat dann 75% (manuell), was mir aber eindeutig in meinem Wohnschlafraum zu laut ist.



Ich würde das gern mal ausprobieren. Kann ich mir die GPU für ne Woche ausleihen? Lautstärke und Temps bekomme ich in den Griff bzw sind kein Thema.


----------



## mattinator (25. November 2016)

thecroatien schrieb:


> EDIT : Verdammt das sollte in den Laberthread !
> Hat hier auch jemand Probleme mit dem A7Core?
> Ich habe eine VM mit insgesamt 40 Threads (20 Echte CPU Kerne + HT). Auf  dieser Maschine bekomme ich öfter mal die A7-WUs, diese laufen jedoch  nie durch. Manchmal bis kurz vor Ende (99%), oftmals stürzt jedoch ohne  wenn und aber ab, die Exe verreckt jedoch meistens schon zwischen 1 und  10%.
> 
> ...



Mal hier auf den "fehlgeleiteten" Post geantwortet.
- wenn schon VM, warum dann nicht Linux ? bei mir im nativen Linux (allerdings nur mit 6 Ivy-Threads) laufen die a7-WU's ohne Probleme.
- dumme Frage: hast Du im Win10 die Energie-Optionen richtig angepasst ? In der Standard-Installation wird da viel "gespart"


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (25. November 2016)

Okay ...

Dann Danke für die Info Ihr 2 beiden 

Es geht quasi normal weiter ... Über Nacht die 1080


----------



## binär-11110110111 (26. November 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> Ich würde das gern mal ausprobieren. Kann ich mir die GPU für ne Woche ausleihen? Lautstärke und Temps bekomme ich in den Griff bzw sind kein Thema.



Dann müßte ich meine Faltarbeit für ca. 11 Tage (inkl. Postweg) ruhen lassen; zudem habe ich die GPU mühsam erspart, also bitte ganz vorsichtig und lieb behandeln.  Was schwebt Dir denn da genau vor ?

EDIT: Wie aus meinem Komm ersichtlich, lege ich nun eine Faltpause ein. Meine CPU im Arbeitsrechner kann nur sporadisch mitfalten.

EDIT (2): Nicht ganz, werde meine 750 Ti zwecks Origami verwenden, meine eingemottete GT 610 übernimmt so lange den Bildschirm.


----------



## KillercornyX (27. November 2016)

Frage in die Runde: Funktioniert HFM.net nur mit Windows oder gibst ne Version für Linux? Was alternatives wäre auch gut. Hat jemand noch zufällig eine Anleitung für die HFM Installation?


----------



## Cartesius (27. November 2016)

@ KillercornyX​:
Das ist eine gute Frage, welche ich mir auch schon gestellt habe...
Für die INstallation und Einrichtung von HFM.net hat Holdie​einen Link rausgesucht: 

Hier ein HowTo für HFM.Net
Download HFM.Net 0.9.7


----------



## SimonSlowfood (27. November 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> @simonslowfood: Herzlich willkommen und schön das du dabei bist!
> 
> Hab dir ne PN geschickt wo alles drin ist für den schnellen Einstieg.



Hab ich gesehen, danke! 

Ich hab da doch noch ne Frage zum FaH Client und den GPU Einstellungen:



> Name: client-type
> Value: advanced
> und bestätigen mit "OK" - das bringt euch zusätzlich Work-Units des Typs 0x21, sofern verfügbar, ein; ohne diese Option werden 0x18er und 0x17er WUs geladen



Worin unterscheiden sich denn die WUs? größerer Wert = komplexer zu brechnen?

Achja und noch was allgemeines:

Gibts Punktabzug wenn ich eine Faltung unterbreche, morgen weiter mache aber innerhalb des Timeouts fertig stelle? Weil ich hab für meine erste Faltung nur um die 	3607 Punkte bekommen, im Log stand aber was von estimated 9xxx?

EDIT:
Ich hab bei meinem Gaming Rechner ausgelotet, dass 2 Threads für die GPU zuständig sein müssen. 
Soll ich die 4 übrigen Threads einfach mit folden lassen, oder ist es wirklich am effizientesten alles auf der GPU zu machen?


----------



## KillercornyX (27. November 2016)

Hier mal noch zwei schöne Beispiele warum ich Linux zum folden mit der GTX 1080 bevorzuge:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit den alten Treibern unter Windows hab ich deutlich weniger Punkte erzielt, ca 100k-200k weniger...


----------



## alexk94 (27. November 2016)

@SimonSlowfood 

Ja, bei Unterbrechung gibt es Punktabzüge und bis zum Timeout gibt es noch die Bonuspunkte. Keine Sorge, deine Punkteausbeute ist bei den 10 ersten WU's ist normal. Ab der 11. WU zündet dann der Punkteturbo. GPU-Falten ist von der Punkteausbeute pro Watt deutlich besser.


----------



## mattinator (27. November 2016)

KillercornyX schrieb:


> Frage in die Runde: Funktioniert HFM.net nur mit Windows oder gibst ne Version für Linux?


Läuft unter wine. Allerdings hat es in meinem Linux Mint Mate 17.3 immer die Fenster-Einstellungen "vergessen". Habe mir eine Referenz-Konfiguration erstellt, die ich über ein Script vor dem Aufruf von HFM.NET wiederherstelle.


----------



## KillercornyX (27. November 2016)

mattinator schrieb:


> Läuft unter wine. Allerdings hat es in meinem Linux Mint Mate 17.3 immer die Fenster-Einstellungen "vergessen". Habe mir eine Referenz-Konfiguration erstellt, die ich über ein Script vor dem Aufruf von HFM.NET wiederherstelle.


Hast du zufällig eine Anleitung? 

Tapatalk @ GT-I9505 + CM13 (Android 6.0.1)


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. November 2016)

@SimonSlowfood:
Bis es Ponuspunkte bei dir gibt, braucht es noch 6 WU's > wenn du willst, kann ich dir meinen Passkey-Aktivierungsdienst anbieten (Faltname + Passkey per PN an mich).


----------



## ebastler (28. November 2016)

Moin, CPU folding lohnt immer noch nicht, oder? Ich hätte nun ein System mit mehr als genug CPU Power, aber eher wenig GPU Leistung seit Hawaii Karten so nutzlos zum Folden geworden sind...


----------



## KillercornyX (28. November 2016)

"Immer noch nicht" wäre der falsche Ausdruck. "Schon lange nicht mehr" passt da besser.
GPUs bringen deutlich mehr Punkte und dadurch eine wesentlich höhere Ausbeute pro Watt bzw. kW/h. So ziemlich jede Mittelklasse-GPU schlägt da den gewöhnlichen Prozessor.


----------



## Bumblebee (28. November 2016)

KillercornyX schrieb:


> "Immer noch nicht" wäre der falsche Ausdruck. "Schon lange nicht mehr" passt da besser.
> GPUs bringen deutlich mehr Punkte und dadurch eine wesentlich höhere Ausbeute pro Watt bzw. kW/h. So ziemlich jede Mittelklasse-GPU schlägt da den gewöhnlichen Prozessor.



Stimmt schon, aber auch ein (guter) Prozessor bringt Resultate


----------



## binär-11110110111 (28. November 2016)

@brooker: Paket unterwegs, Nummer per PN. 

PS: Lies meiner GPU aber jeden Abend eine Gute-Nacht-Geschichte vor, natürlich aus der PCGH, Rubrik Grafikkarten (was sonst).


----------



## KillercornyX (28. November 2016)

Hatte gestern zufällig auf beiden Falt-PCs das selbe (miese) Projekt 11424 und dabei hat meine 1080 sogar gegen die 980ti von Brooker verloren 
Ein Blick in die PPD-Tabelle zeigte aber ein ähnliches Bild... Ich werde meine Werte später noch einpflegen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brooker (28. November 2016)

@ebastler: durch die neuen WUs 0xa7 sieht die Situation fürs CPU-Folding, im Gegensatz zu vor einem Monat, deutlich besser aus. Die PPDs haben sich nach ersten Erkenntnissen fast verdoppelt. Schaue mal in den Fred hier im Forum. Was hast du denn schönes am Start?


----------



## ebastler (28. November 2016)

Siehe Profil, 5960X @4,2GHz.
Weil ich noch nur unter Luft bin sind 1,1V das Maximum das ich gekühlt kriege, 4,7 Core und 4,4 Uncore sind dann unter Wasser angestrebt 
Frisst Strom wie sau, aber geht echt gut ab!


----------



## KillercornyX (28. November 2016)

@mattinator    

Hab jetzt HFM mit wine am Laufen und Verbindung zu den Clients klappt auch. Nur wird mir diese Webseite wie in der Anleitung beschrieben nicht erstellt. Der Zugrifftest des Pfades ist aber erfolgreich. 
Irgendeine Idee?


----------



## mattinator (28. November 2016)

Habe die Web-Seiten-Funktion noch nie verwendet, kann vllt. heute abend mal schauen. Hängt evtl. mit der wine zusammen.


----------



## KillercornyX (28. November 2016)

Also ich möchte ja HFM letztendlich dazu nutzen die abgearbeiteten WUs zu dokumentieren um die in die PPD Tabelle einpflegen zu können. Brauch ich dazu diese Webseite oder wo sehe ich das?


----------



## chischko (28. November 2016)

V 376.09 ist raus! Hat den schon jemadn getestet? Kann gerade nicht wegen Arbeit.


----------



## foldinghomealone (28. November 2016)

@Killer: Bei der Windows Version unter Tools und dann WU History irgendwas. 
Ach mein Gedächtnis...


----------



## Bumblebee (28. November 2016)

chischko schrieb:


> V 376.09 ist raus! Hat den schon jemand getestet? Kann gerade nicht wegen Arbeit.



Werde ihn versuchen - dauert aber noch "a weng"


----------



## KillercornyX (28. November 2016)

chischko schrieb:


> V 376.09 ist raus! Hat den schon jemadn getestet? Kann gerade nicht wegen Arbeit.



Ich probiers heute abend spätestens...



foldinghomealone schrieb:


> @Killer: Bei der Windows Version unter Tools und dann WU History irgendwas.
> Ach mein Gedächtnis...



Hm, das ist bei mir ausgegraut, aber warum?


----------



## mattinator (28. November 2016)

KillercornyX schrieb:


> Hm, das ist bei mir ausgegraut, aber warum?



Wahrscheinlich noch keine History da ? HFM.NET muss die ganze Zeit mitlaufen. Es werden nur Projekte in die histroy aufgenommen, die während des aktiven HFM.NET beendet werden. Kann sogar sein, dass HFM.NET auch den Start der Projekte "aktiv erleben" muss.



chischko schrieb:


> V 376.09 ist raus! Hat den schon jemadn getestet? Kann gerade nicht wegen Arbeit.


Irgendwie verstehe ich das "Kauderwelsch" im nVidia-Forum nicht: https://forums.geforce.com/default/...read-released-11-28-16-/post/5027156/#5027156.


----------



## chischko (28. November 2016)

mattinator schrieb:


> Irgendwie verstehe ich das "Kauderwelsch" im nVidia-Forum nicht: https://forums.geforce.com/default/...read-released-11-28-16-/post/5027156/#5027156.


Hmm... worauf bezieht sich der Typ? Versteh ich auch nicht!


----------



## chischko (28. November 2016)

Also funktioniert noch immer nich! 
Log: 


Spoiler



*********************** Log Started 2016-11-28T16:57:05Z ***********************
16:57:05:************************* Folding@home Client *************************
16:57:05:      Website: Folding@home
16:57:05:    Copyright: (c) 2009-2014 Stanford University
16:57:05:       Author: Joseph Coffland <joseph@cauldrondevelopment.com>
16:57:05:         Args: --open-web-control
16:57:05:       Config: C:/Users/Felix/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/config.xml
16:57:05:******************************** Build ********************************
16:57:05:      Version: 7.4.4
16:57:05:         Date: Mar 4 2014
16:57:05:         Time: 20:26:54
16:57:05:      SVN Rev: 4130
16:57:05:       Branch: fah/trunk/client
16:57:05:     Compiler: Intel(R) C++ MSVC 1500 mode 1200
16:57:05:      Options: /TP /nologo /EHa /Qdiag-disable:4297,4103,1786,279 /Ox -arch:SSE
16:57:05:               /QaxSSE2,SSE3,SSSE3,SSE4.1,SSE4.2 /Qopenmp /Qrestrict /MT /Qmkl
16:57:05:     Platform: win32 XP
16:57:05:         Bits: 32
16:57:05:         Mode: Release
16:57:05:******************************* System ********************************
16:57:05:          CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4790K CPU @ 4.00GHz
16:57:05:       CPU ID: GenuineIntel Family 6 Model 60 Stepping 3
16:57:05:         CPUs: 8
16:57:05:       Memory: 15.94GiB
16:57:05:  Free Memory: 11.91GiB
16:57:05:      Threads: WINDOWS_THREADS
16:57:05:   OS Version: 6.2
16:57:05:  Has Battery: false
16:57:05:   On Battery: false
16:57:05:   UTC Offset: 1
16:57:05:          PID: 11268
16:57:05:          CWD: C:/Users/Felix/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient
16:57:05:           OS: Windows 10 Home
16:57:05:      OS Arch: AMD64
16:57:05:         GPUs: 1
16:57:05:        GPU 0: NVIDIA:5 GM200 [GeForce GTX 980 Ti]
16:57:05:         CUDA: 5.2
16:57:05:  CUDA Driver: 8000
16:57:05:Win32 Service: false
16:57:05:***********************************************************************
16:57:05:<config>
16:57:05:  <!-- Folding Core -->
16:57:05:  <checkpoint v='5'/>
16:57:05:  <core-priority v='low'/>
16:57:05:
16:57:05:  <!-- Folding Slot Configuration -->
16:57:05:  <cause v='PARKINSONS'/>
16:57:05:
16:57:05:  <!-- Network -->
16:57:05:  <proxy v=':8080'/>
16:57:05:
16:57:05:  <!-- Slot Control -->
16:57:05:  <power v='full'/>
16:57:05:
16:57:05:  <!-- User Information -->
16:57:05:  <passkey v='********************************'/>
16:57:05:  <team v='70335'/>
16:57:05:  <user v='Chischko'/>
16:57:05:
16:57:05:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
16:57:05:  <slot id='0' type='CPU'>
16:57:05:    <cpus v='6'/>
16:57:05:    <next-unit-percentage v='100'/>
16:57:05:    <paused v='true'/>
16:57:05:  </slot>
16:57:05:  <slot id='1' type='GPU'>
16:57:05:    <client-type v='advanced'/>
16:57:05:    <next-unit-percentage v='100'/>
16:57:05:    <paused v='true'/>
16:57:05:  </slot>
16:57:05:</config>
16:57:05:Trying to access database...
16:57:05:Successfully acquired database lock
16:57:05:Enabled folding slot 00: PAUSED cpu:6 (by user)
16:57:05:Enabled folding slot 01: PAUSED gpu:0:GM200 [GeForce GTX 980 Ti] (by user)
16:57:10:13:127.0.0.1:New Web connection
16:57:15:FS00:Unpaused
16:57:15:FS01:Unpaused
16:57:15:WU01:FS01:Starting
16:57:15:WU01:FS01:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Felix/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_21.fah/FahCore_21.exe -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 11268 -checkpoint 5 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia
16:57:15:WU01:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 15088
16:57:15:WU01:FS01:Core PID:7816
16:57:15:WU01:FS01:FahCore 0x21 started
16:57:15:WU00:FS00:Starting
16:57:15:WU00:FS00:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Felix/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/Core_a4.fah/FahCore_a4.exe -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 11268 -checkpoint 5 -np 6
16:57:15:WU00:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 16664
16:57:15:WU00:FS00:Core PID:17380
16:57:15:WU00:FS00:FahCore 0xa4 started
16:57:15:WU00:FS00:0xa4:
16:57:15:WU00:FS00:0xa4:*------------------------------*
16:57:15:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Folding@Home Gromacs GB Core
16:57:15:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Version 2.27 (Dec. 15, 2010)
16:57:15:WU00:FS00:0xa4:
16:57:15:WU00:FS00:0xa4reparing to commence simulation
16:57:15:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Looking at optimizations...
16:57:15:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Files status OK
16:57:15:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Expanded 825826 -> 1403132 (decompressed 169.9 percent)
16:57:15:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=825826 data_size=1403132, decompressed_data_size=1403132 diff=0
16:57:15:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Digital signature verified
16:57:15:WU00:FS00:0xa4:
16:57:15:WU00:FS00:0xa4roject: 9036 (Run 691, Clone 0, Gen 437)
16:57:15:WU00:FS00:0xa4:
16:57:15:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Assembly optimizations on if available.
16:57:15:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Entering M.D.
16:57:16:WU01:FS01:0x21:*********************** Log Started 2016-11-28T16:57:15Z ***********************
16:57:16:WU01:FS01:0x21roject: 11402 (Run 3, Clone 16, Gen 318)
16:57:16:WU01:FS01:0x21:Unit: 0x000001b08ca304f255ed4e663d0a1894
16:57:16:WU01:FS01:0x21:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
16:57:16:WU01:FS01:0x21:Machine: 1
16:57:16:WU01:FS01:0x21igital signatures verified
16:57:16:WU01:FS01:0x21:Folding@home GPU Core21 Folding@home Core
16:57:16:WU01:FS01:0x21:Version 0.0.17
16:57:16:WU01:FS01:0x21:  Found a checkpoint file
16:57:21:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Using Gromacs checkpoints
16:57:21:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Mapping NT from 6 to 6 
16:57:21:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Resuming from checkpoint
16:57:21:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Verified 00/wudata_01.log
16:57:21:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Verified 00/wudata_01.trr
16:57:21:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Verified 00/wudata_01.xtc
16:57:21:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Verified 00/wudata_01.edr
16:57:21:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 81605 out of 250000 steps  (32%)
16:57:23:WU01:FS01:0x21:ERROR:exception: Error downloading array interactionCount: clEnqueueReadBuffer (-5)
16:57:23:WU01:FS01:0x21:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
16:57:23:WU01:FS01:0x21:Saving result file log.txt
16:57:23:WU01:FS01:0x21:Folding@home Core Shutdown: BAD_WORK_UNIT
16:57:25:WARNING:WU01:FS01:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
16:57:25:WU01:FS01:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:11402 run:3 clone:16 gen:318 core:0x21 unit:0x000001b08ca304f255ed4e663d0a1894
16:57:25:WU01:FS01:Uploading 3.36KiB to 140.163.4.242
16:57:25:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 140.163.4.242:8080
16:57:26:WU01:FS01:Upload complete
16:57:26:WU01:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
16:57:26:WU01:FS01:Cleaning up
16:57:26:WU02:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:80
16:57:26:WU02:FS01:Assigned to work server 171.67.108.104
16:57:26:WU02:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: READY gpu:0:GM200 [GeForce GTX 980 Ti] from 171.67.108.104
16:57:26:WU02:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.104:8080
16:57:28:WU02:FS01ownloading 80.25MiB
16:57:34:WU02:FS01ownload 3.27%
16:57:40:WU02:FS01ownload 6.85%
16:57:46:WU02:FS01ownload 12.15%
16:57:47:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 82500 out of 250000 steps  (33%)
16:57:52:WU02:FS01ownload 17.52%
16:57:58:WU02:FS01ownload 24.38%
16:58:04:WU02:FS01ownload 33.57%
16:58:06:Removing old file 'configs/config-20161117-110726.xml'
16:58:06:Saving configuration to config.xml
16:58:06:<config>
16:58:06:  <!-- Folding Core -->
16:58:06:  <checkpoint v='5'/>
16:58:06:  <core-priority v='low'/>
16:58:06:
16:58:06:  <!-- Folding Slot Configuration -->
16:58:06:  <cause v='PARKINSONS'/>
16:58:06:
16:58:06:  <!-- Network -->
16:58:06:  <proxy v=':8080'/>
16:58:06:
16:58:06:  <!-- Slot Control -->
16:58:06:  <power v='full'/>
16:58:06:
16:58:06:  <!-- User Information -->
16:58:06:  <passkey v='********************************'/>
16:58:06:  <team v='70335'/>
16:58:06:  <user v='Chischko'/>
16:58:06:
16:58:06:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
16:58:06:  <slot id='0' type='CPU'>
16:58:06:    <cpus v='6'/>
16:58:06:    <next-unit-percentage v='100'/>
16:58:06:  </slot>
16:58:06:  <slot id='1' type='GPU'>
16:58:06:    <client-type v='advanced'/>
16:58:06:    <next-unit-percentage v='100'/>
16:58:06:  </slot>
16:58:06:</config>
16:58:10:WU02:FS01ownload 39.72%
16:58:16:WU02:FS01ownload 43.46%
16:58:22:WU02:FS01ownload 50.08%
16:58:28:WU02:FS01ownload 54.51%
16:58:34:WU02:FS01ownload 61.29%
16:58:40:WU02:FS01ownload 66.43%
16:58:46:WU02:FS01ownload 70.79%
16:58:52:WU02:FS01ownload 74.76%
16:58:56:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 85000 out of 250000 steps  (34%)
16:58:58:WU02:FS01ownload 79.05%
16:59:04:WU02:FS01ownload 88.08%
16:59:10:WU02:FS01ownload 95.32%
16:59:16:WU02:FS01ownload 99.68%
16:59:16:WU02:FS01ownload complete
16:59:16:WU02:FS01:Received Unit: id:02 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:9211 run:55 clone:36 gen:12 core:0x21 unit:0x00000024ab436c685796c0fbf00290fb
16:59:16:WU02:FS01:Starting
16:59:16:WU02:FS01:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Felix/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_21.fah/FahCore_21.exe -dir 02 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 11268 -checkpoint 5 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia
16:59:16:WU02:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 10032
16:59:16:WU02:FS01:Core PID:17968
16:59:16:WU02:FS01:FahCore 0x21 started
16:59:17:WU02:FS01:0x21:*********************** Log Started 2016-11-28T16:59:17Z ***********************
16:59:17:WU02:FS01:0x21roject: 9211 (Run 55, Clone 36, Gen 12)
16:59:17:WU02:FS01:0x21:Unit: 0x00000024ab436c685796c0fbf00290fb
16:59:17:WU02:FS01:0x21:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
16:59:17:WU02:FS01:0x21:Machine: 1
16:59:17:WU02:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file core.xml
16:59:17:WU02:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file integrator.xml
16:59:17:WU02:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file state.xml
16:59:17:WU02:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file system.xml
16:59:18:WU02:FS01:0x21igital signatures verified
16:59:18:WU02:FS01:0x21:Folding@home GPU Core21 Folding@home Core
16:59:18:WU02:FS01:0x21:Version 0.0.17
16:59:48:WU02:FS01:0x21:ERROR:exception: Error downloading array interactionCount: clEnqueueReadBuffer (-5)
16:59:48:WU02:FS01:0x21:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
16:59:49:WU02:FS01:0x21:Saving result file log.txt
16:59:49:WU02:FS01:0x21:Folding@home Core Shutdown: BAD_WORK_UNIT
16:59:51:WARNING:WU02:FS01:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
16:59:51:WU02:FS01:Sending unit results: id:02 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:9211 run:55 clone:36 gen:12 core:0x21 unit:0x00000024ab436c685796c0fbf00290fb
16:59:51:WU02:FS01:Uploading 7.00KiB to 171.67.108.104
16:59:51:WU02:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.104:8080
16:59:51:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:80
16:59:51:WU02:FS01:Upload complete
16:59:51:WU02:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
16:59:52:WU02:FS01:Cleaning up
16:59:52:WU01:FS01:Assigned to work server 171.67.108.104
16:59:52:WU01:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: READY gpu:0:GM200 [GeForce GTX 980 Ti] from 171.67.108.104
16:59:52:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.104:8080
16:59:54:WU01:FS01ownloading 83.82MiB
17:00:00:WU01:FS01ownload 3.80%



Sorry für den Doppelpost!


----------



## mattinator (28. November 2016)

Btw., ich hatte "versehentlich" in einem Windows 7 64 mit GTX 660Ti den 375.95-er Treiber installiert. Hat scheinbar ohne Fehler "gefaltet". Wegen dem Performance-Bug habe ich dann den 327.23 installiert. Im Moment lasse ich HFM.NET mal ein paar PPD-Daten sammeln, dann versuche ich es noch mal mit dem 376.09 (bzw. der dann aktuellen Version).


----------



## KillercornyX (28. November 2016)

chischko schrieb:


> Also funktioniert noch immer nich!



Yep, kann bestätigen...  Allerdings betrifft es scheinbar nur die 0x21 Cores.
Hab aktuell nen 0x18 mit dem aktuellen Treiber unter Win 8.1 laufen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SimonSlowfood (28. November 2016)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @SimonSlowfood:
> Bis es Ponuspunkte bei dir gibt, braucht es noch 6 WU's > wenn du willst, kann ich dir meinen Passkey-Aktivierungsdienst anbieten (Faltname + Passkey per PN an mich).



PN is raus 

Was ist denn dieses Monitoring tool HFM? Gibts dazu ne Anleitung hier im Forum?

EDIT: Ich suche eigentlich eine statistik, wie viele stunden client X schon gefaltet hat. Gibts da irgendwo was? Oder muss mans sich aus den Log-Files zusammen suchen?


----------



## mattinator (28. November 2016)

KillercornyX schrieb:


> @mattinator
> 
> Hab jetzt HFM mit wine am Laufen und Verbindung zu den Clients klappt  auch. Nur wird mir diese Webseite wie in der Anleitung beschrieben nicht  erstellt. Der Zugrifftest des Pfades ist aber erfolgreich.
> Irgendeine Idee?


Bei mit hat HFM.NET mit dieser Konfiguration die lokale Web-Seite korrekt erzeugt.


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. November 2016)

SimonSlowfood schrieb:


> PN is raus


Einer meiner beiden Xeons faltet mit 16 Threads auf deinen Account. 


SimonSlowfood schrieb:


> Was ist denn dieses Monitoring tool HFM? Gibts dazu ne Anleitung hier im Forum?


[HowTo] - Anleitung Einrichtung FAH Client 7.4.4  > Punkt 8.4, ist englisch und falls unklar einfach fragen 

Kurzfassung von HFM.Net:
Überwachung aller deiner Clienten auch wenn diese auf mehreren Rechnern sind.
Archiv über alle deine gefaltenen Projekten (HFM.Net muss beim Ende der WU aktiv sein).
Betrachten der Logfiles.
und noch weiteres


SimonSlowfood schrieb:


> EDIT: Ich suche eigentlich eine statistik, wie viele stunden client X schon gefaltet hat. Gibts da irgendwo was? Oder muss mans sich aus den Log-Files zusammen suchen?


Soviel ich weiss gibt es nirgends so was.


----------



## KillercornyX (28. November 2016)

Irgendwas spinnt bei meinem HFM... Ich kann weder die History ansehen, noch erstellt er den Web-Report. 
Hab schon volle Rechte (777) auf das gesamt Verzeichnis gegeben um das Problem dort auszuschließen, aber es geht einfach nicht. HFM läuft auch schon den halben Tag mit...


----------



## mattinator (28. November 2016)

'tschuldigung, HFM.NET mit wine installieren war (zumindest bezogen auf meine Installation) falsch. Die Einrichtung ist schon eine Weile her, da habe ich die Details nicht mehr so im Gedächtnis. Ich habe HFM.NET aus dem Archiv nach /usr/local/HFM.NET entpackt und starte es mit mono /usr/local/HFM.NET/HFM.exe. Es werden noch einige mono-Pakete benötigt, auf jeden Fall für die sqlite-Datenbanken. Bei mir sind z.B. noch libmono-sqlite2.0-cil, libmono-sqlite4.0-cil, libmono-system-data-linq2.0-cil, libmono-system-data-linq4.0-cil installiert. Welche mono-Pakete HFM.NET genau benötigt, habe ich nicht ermittelt. Hatte glaub ich mono-complete installiert. Wenn man "mono /usr/local/HFM.NET/HFM.exe" im Terminal startet, sollten ggf. fehlende oder falsche Pakete auch angezeigt werden. Genauer kann ich es leider nicht beschreiben, Vieles in meiner Installation ist "einfach gewachsen".


----------



## KillercornyX (28. November 2016)

@mattinator
Das ist doch schon mal ein Anhaltspunkt, werde dem mal nachgehen...


----------



## brooker (28. November 2016)

... Kanal-Logo ist fertiggestellt - kuckst Du hier -> PCGH Folding@Home Team goes to YouTube


----------



## KillercornyX (29. November 2016)

mattinator schrieb:


> 'tschuldigung, HFM.NET mit wine installieren war (zumindest bezogen auf meine Installation) falsch. Die Einrichtung ist schon eine Weile her, da habe ich die Details nicht mehr so im Gedächtnis. Ich habe HFM.NET aus dem Archiv nach /usr/local/HFM.NET entpackt und starte es mit mono /usr/local/HFM.NET/HFM.exe. Es werden noch einige mono-Pakete benötigt, auf jeden Fall für die sqlite-Datenbanken. Bei mir sind z.B. noch libmono-sqlite2.0-cil, libmono-sqlite4.0-cil, libmono-system-data-linq2.0-cil, libmono-system-data-linq4.0-cil installiert. Welche mono-Pakete HFM.NET genau benötigt, habe ich nicht ermittelt. Hatte glaub ich mono-complete installiert. Wenn man "mono /usr/local/HFM.NET/HFM.exe" im Terminal startet, sollten ggf. fehlende oder falsche Pakete auch angezeigt werden. Genauer kann ich es leider nicht beschreiben, Vieles in meiner Installation ist "einfach gewachsen".



Kaum macht mans richtig, funktionierts!  Danke das wars. Ich weiß zwar nicht warum das mit wine nicht ging aber wenn man mono dazu braucht, watt solls. Hauptsache es funzt.


----------



## brooker (29. November 2016)

... hier mal eine Fehlermeldung von den 0xa7, welches von thecroatian ab mich weitergeleitet wurde:

08:40:45:WU00:FS00:0xa7:ERROR:The GROMACS executable was compiled to use the rdtscp CPU instruction. However, this is not supported by the current hardware and continuing would lead to a crash. Please rebuild GROMACS with the GMX_USE_RDTSCP=OFF CMake option.

Das Grundsätzlich verstehe ich, ich weiß nur nicht wie ich das "Gromacs" neubauen und das Kommando setzen kann
Hat jemand eine Idee?

Danke. 
Grüße brooker


----------



## binär-11110110111 (29. November 2016)

Grrrrr ! 



Spoiler



13:17:41:WU00:FS00:0x18:Completed 40000 out of 2000000 steps (2%)13:18:24:WU00:FS00:0x18:Completed 60000 out of 2000000 steps (3%)
13:19:07:WU00:FS00:0x18:Completed 80000 out of 2000000 steps (4%)
13:19:50:WU00:FS00:0x18:Completed 100000 out of 2000000 steps (5%)
13:20:35:WU00:FS00:0x18:Completed 120000 out of 2000000 steps (6%)
13:21:18:WU00:FS00:0x18:Completed 140000 out of 2000000 steps (7%)
13:22:01:WU00:FS00:0x18:Completed 160000 out of 2000000 steps (8%)
13:22:44:WU00:FS00:0x18:Completed 180000 out of 2000000 steps (9%)
13:23:27:WU00:FS00:0x18:Completed 200000 out of 2000000 steps (10%)
13:24:12:WU00:FS00:0x18:Completed 220000 out of 2000000 steps (11%)
13:24:56:WU00:FS00:0x18:Completed 240000 out of 2000000 steps (12%)
13:25:39:WU00:FS00:0x18:Completed 260000 out of 2000000 steps (13%)
13:26:22:WU00:FS00:0x18:Completed 280000 out of 2000000 steps (14%)
13:27:05:WU00:FS00:0x18:Completed 300000 out of 2000000 steps (15%)
13:27:50:WU00:FS00:0x18:Completed 320000 out of 2000000 steps (16%)
13:28:33:WU00:FS00:0x18:Completed 340000 out of 2000000 steps (17%)
13:29:16:WU00:FS00:0x18:Completed 360000 out of 2000000 steps (18%)
13:29:59:WU00:FS00:0x18:Completed 380000 out of 2000000 steps (19%)
13:30:42:WU00:FS00:0x18:Completed 400000 out of 2000000 steps (20%)
13:30:42:WU00:FS00:0x18:Bad State detected... attempting to resume from last good checkpoint
13:31:25:WU00:FS00:0x18:Completed 320000 out of 2000000 steps (16%)
13:32:08:WU00:FS00:0x18:Completed 340000 out of 2000000 steps (17%)
13:32:51:WU00:FS00:0x18:Completed 360000 out of 2000000 steps (18%)
13:33:35:WU00:FS00:0x18:Completed 380000 out of 2000000 steps (19%)
13:34:17:WU00:FS00:0x18:Completed 400000 out of 2000000 steps (20%)
13:34:18:WU00:FS00:0x18:Bad State detected... attempting to resume from last good checkpoint
13:35:01:WU00:FS00:0x18:Completed 320000 out of 2000000 steps (16%)
13:35:44:WU00:FS00:0x18:Completed 340000 out of 2000000 steps (17%)
13:36:27:WU00:FS00:0x18:Completed 360000 out of 2000000 steps (18%)
13:37:10:WU00:FS00:0x18:Completed 380000 out of 2000000 steps (19%)
13:37:53:WU00:FS00:0x18:Completed 400000 out of 2000000 steps (20%)
13:37:53:WU00:FS00:0x18:Bad State detected... attempting to resume from last good checkpoint
13:37:53:WU00:FS00:0x18:Max number of retries reached. Aborting.
13:37:53:WU00:FS00:0x18:ERROR:exception: Max Retries Reached
13:37:53:WU00:FS00:0x18:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
13:37:53:WU00:FS00:0x18:Saving result file log.txt
13:37:53:WU00:FS00:0x18:Folding@home Core Shutdown: BAD_WORK_UNIT
13:37:54:WARNING:WU00:FS00:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
13:37:54:WU00:FS00:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:9679 run:1 clone:91 gen:138 core:0x18 unit:0x0000009dab436c9b56de69bf2f7cfc6c
13:37:54:WU00:FS00:Uploading 2.88KiB to 171.67.108.155
13:37:54:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.155:8080
13:37:54:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:80
13:37:54:WU00:FS00:Upload complete


----------



## mattinator (29. November 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> 08:40:45:WU00:FS00:0xa7:ERROR:The GROMACS executable was compiled to use the rdtscp CPU instruction


Entweder die CPU (welche ?) unterstützt diese Funktion generell nicht, oder sie ist im BIOS / UEFI deaktiviert. Oder vllt. 32-Bit OS ?


----------



## ebastler (29. November 2016)

In meinem Zimmer ist es grad arschkalt, ihr wisst was das heißt? Der ebastler faltet mal wieder mit ^^
Ne Runde Strom verbrennen.

Edit: Aktuell ~440k PPD bei 460W Verbrauch aus der Steckdose. Effizienz sieht anders aus 
Gibt es aktuell irgendwelche Tweaks die man machen sollte? Ich hab der CPU WU 15 Threads zugewiesen, dass einer für mich und die GPU WU bleibt. Sonst?
R9 290X @ Stock und 5960X @ 4,2/4,0.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## thecroatien (29. November 2016)

Nabend,

Ist ein Win10 als VM auf Hyper-V Basis.

" rdtscp CPU " wird in Hyper-V wohl wirklich nicht durchgeleitet. Ich weiß nur nicht wie ich den angebenen Lösungsvorschlag umzusetzen hab?â€‹

Schöne Grüße



mattinator schrieb:


> Entweder die CPU (welche ?) unterstützt diese Funktion generell nicht, oder sie ist im BIOS / UEFI deaktiviert. Oder vllt. 32-Bit OS ?


----------



## Speeedy (29. November 2016)

Knapp zu spät, um mich gerade noch unter den ersten 100 zu halten, habe ich nun gerade meine 1070 in den Faltdienst geschickt.
Nun habe ich FAH neu instaliert, kann aber garnicht sagen ob noch alte Daten irgendwo auf der Platte lagen.
Habe nun erstmal Name, Team und Passkey im Webcontroller eingetragen ohne gefragt worden zu sein und irgendwas rechnet hier auch.

Nun ist aber in meinem Advanced Controller fast alles ausgegraut und ich habe keine Möglichkeit etwas einzustellen oder überhaupt mal was an zu sehen.
Weiß jemand warum das so ist und was ich machen kann?
Sollte ich bestimmte Einstellungen vornehmen für die GPU um mehr Punkte raus zu holen, so wie BIG bei der CPU damals?

Danke schon mal


----------



## JayTea (29. November 2016)

Welcome back *Speeedy! 

*Wirf für die* extra slot options *am besten einen Blick in das How-To. Das hält brooker dankenswerterweise immer aktuell.

Dass da*s Advanced Control-Fenster *ausgegraut ist, ist natürlich nicht normal. Liegt es vielleicht daran, dass du parallel da*s Web-Control-Fenster *geöffnet hast?
Ich hatte das Problem auch schon mal, weiß aber dummerweise nicht mehr woran es lag.   Wie öffnest du den Client bzw. das Advanced Control-Fenster?


----------



## Speeedy (29. November 2016)

Ich hab gerade beides zu gemacht und den Advanced neu geöffnet, ohne Erfolg. 

Und das How to habe ich eben auch nutzen wollen aber schon bei 3. configuration öffnen und dann den Reiter Slots öffnen, scheitert es bei mir daran, dass es diesen Reiter nicht gibt.


Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## JayTea (29. November 2016)

Öffne mal
"C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient\FAHClient.exe"

Aaah, ich habs:
"Liegt daran, dass das unterschiedliche Programme sind.
FAHClient ist das Falt-Programm - das kann so auch im Hintergrund laufen  (Ohne GUI/Fenster) - FAHControl ist ein extra Programm, auf FAHClient  zugreift (glaub über Netzwerk-Socket auf Localhost) - wenn aber nur  FAHControl läuft, kann es auf nichts zugreifen -> alles ausgegraut
Wenn beides läuft, dann greift FAHControl auf FAHClient zu und kann über  den Socket Daten austauschen (-> Die Buttons sind anklickbar)"


----------



## mattinator (29. November 2016)

thecroatien schrieb:


> Ich weiß nur nicht wie ich den angebenen Lösungsvorschlag umzusetzen hab?


Der "Vorschlag" kommt von den im Folding-Core verwendeten Libraries und "ist eigentlich an dessen Entwickler bei Stanford gerichtet". Du kannst die Meldung ja mal im Folding-Forum von Stanford posten.


----------



## Speeedy (29. November 2016)

Versuch ich später wenn ich nicht mehr afk bin.
Mir fällt gerade auf das ich beim installieren ne Option mit autostart und nicht die manuelle (Expert) gewählt habe, habe ich dadurch Nachteile bzw. kann es das schon sein? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ebastler (29. November 2016)

Irgendwie bitter, dass meine CPU grad gleich viele PPD bringt wie meine GPU...
Was zum Teufel haben die mit den AMD WUs gemacht? Hab ich nur so ne beschissene erwischt oder bringen die alle so wenige PPD? Hatte früher meist ~280-300k und aktuell grad 230k.


----------



## chischko (29. November 2016)

Wuhuw!!! Die 150 ist geknackt und die 100 ist fest im Blick! 
Screenshot by Lightshot


----------



## ebastler (29. November 2016)

Gratuliere! Bin da etwas weiter abgeschlagen, und mit der AMD Karte hol ich das auch nie auf ehe keine dezenten WUs kommen


----------



## brooker (29. November 2016)

@ebastler: mach dich nicht verrückt. Es gibt eine nicht unerhebliche Streuung. Das kann man auch in Holdies Performance Tabelle hier im Forum sehen. Noch ne Möglichkeit, ein nicht optimaler Treiber. Auch da gibt Holdies Tabelle dir die Richtung vor


----------



## ebastler (29. November 2016)

Ich nutze den PC halt großteils zum Spielen und werde ehe die WaKü nicht drin ist auch nicht viel falten (2 Lüfter auf 2000rpm sind n nogo), daher hab ich noch den neusten Treiber drauf.
Mal schauen, wie es dann unter Wasser wird. Dann darf auch die CPU ein paar zig tausend PPD mehr machen


----------



## Speeedy (29. November 2016)

Nach Neustart des Rechners nun erstmal diese Meldung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Client läuft und lädt auch irgendetwas aber Control bleibt grau. Control zeigt aber auch den Fortschritt an.

Der Client sagt aber auch immer wieder "Uhrzeit:ERROR:FS00: :   Zugriff verweigert"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (29. November 2016)

Hat jemand von Euch schon eine GTX 1050 (Ti) im Programm ? Reines Interesse. Hab mal bei der Konkurrenz "gemuldert" und folgende grobe Werte gesichtet: 

GTX 1050 ---- 640 Stream-CPUs: ca. 160K bis 180K PPD - ab 129 Euro
GTX 1050 Ti - 768 Stream-CPUs: ca. 195K bis 210K PPD - ab 159 Euro


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. November 2016)

@Speeedy:
Ich tippe auf deinen Antiviren-Program das da blockt.


----------



## Speeedy (29. November 2016)

Ich hatte noch mal neu installiert, diesmal mit manuell aber nun startet es garnicht mehr weil ich ja nix starten kann.

Antivir versuch ich gleich mal

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## brooker (29. November 2016)

@Speeedy: ich habe dieses Fehlerbild schon desöfteren bei TV-Einsätzen gesehen. Ursache ist, wenn ein Gpu-Wechsel stattgefunden hat und die Config zur neuen GPU logischer Weise nicht mehr passt. Daher config löschen, neu starten und dann sollte es gehen.
Was mich aber wundert, du hast bereits deinstalliert und trotzdem


----------



## Speeedy (30. November 2016)

@brooker: Danke das wird es wohl gewesen sein, nun läuft es wie es soll. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Cartesius (30. November 2016)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Hat jemand von Euch schon eine GTX 1050 (Ti) im Programm ? Reines Interesse. Hab mal bei der Konkurrenz "gemuldert" und folgende grobe Werte gesichtet:
> 
> GTX 1050 ---- 640 Stream-CPUs: ca. 160K bis 180K PPD - ab 129 Euro
> GTX 1050 Ti - 768 Stream-CPUs: ca. 195K bis 210K PPD - ab 159 Euro



Cool, endlich mal Werte zur GTX 1050 (Ti). Wie hast du dir denn diese Werte "erschlichen"? 
Hast du auch PPD-Werte für die RX 460 rausfinden können?
Was mich noch interessiert, wieviel PPD hast du mit deiner GTX 1060 3 GB und deiner aktuellen GTX 750 Ti (?) erreicht? 
Falls noch nicht geschehen, könntest du deine PPD-Werte hin und wieder in Holdies PPD-Performance-Tabelle eintragen? Danke!


----------



## binär-11110110111 (30. November 2016)

Cartesius schrieb:


> Cool, endlich mal Werte zur GTX 1050 (Ti). Wie hast du dir denn diese Werte "erschlichen"?
> Recherchen in fremden Foren.
> Hast du auch PPD-Werte für die RX 460 rausfinden können?
> Nein, da müßte ich mal suchen...Edit: ca. 90K PPD.
> ...



*Antworten im Zitat*.


----------



## SimonSlowfood (30. November 2016)

Hmmm wenn ich die 1050Ti mit meiner GTX 970 vergleiche scheint die ca 2/3 der PPD zu bringen bei 50% weniger Stromverbrauch.  Wäre ja fast interessant mir eine 1050Ti zu kaufen und in den Homeserver zum G4400 zu stecken und dann so lang rechnen zu lassen bis meine angepeilten 10-15€ Stromkosten/ Monat verbraucht sind.


----------



## brooker (30. November 2016)

@simonslowfood: eine 970er macht um die 300k + PPDs, je nach Übertaktung. Es wäre ein Rechenexemple. Ich persönlich würde die 150€ nicht in eine Neuinvestition sondern in Strom stecken. Du kannst es dir aber gern mal ausrechnen und wir diskutieren es hier im Forum.
Sollte die bessere Verfügbarkeit der 970er  ein Rolle spielen, ist das natürlich eine andere Sache.


----------



## SimonSlowfood (30. November 2016)

Gut, da ist was Wahres dran. Ich werd heut Abend mal den Rechenschieber nutzen und mal grob rechnen nach wie vielen stunden sich dann z.b. der Anschaffungspreis amortisiert hat. Irgendwann in 1-2 Jahren steht dann beim Spielerechner natürlich auch wieder ein GraKa Update an, wo man dann die 970er in den Server stecken könnte. Muss man also wirklich mal durchrechnen.


----------



## foldinghomealone (30. November 2016)

@SimonSlowfood: Nur den Stromverbrauch der Graka zu betrachten ist natürlich auch nicht ganz richtig. 
Bei ner TDP von 75W nehme ich an, dass beim Folden weniger verbraten wird. Und dann macht der restliche PC schon einen ziemlich großen Batzen aus.


----------



## SimonSlowfood (30. November 2016)

So, ich hab mal ein bisschen gerechnet.

*Gegeben:*

Durchschnittliche Stromkosten: 0,28€ / kWh

Verbrauch  [1] MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G: 198 W
Verbrauch  [2] MSI GTX 1050 Ti: 75 W

PPD GTX 970 Gaming 4G: ca. 300k
PPD GTX 1050 Ti: ca. 200k
*
Amortisation der 1050 Ti:*

Kann man recht einfach rechnen, wie folgt:

Ausgehend von einem 24/7 Betrieb:

Kosten der GTX 970 pro Tag:

((198 W * 24 h) / 1000 W/h ) * 0,28 € = 1,33€

Kosten der GTX 1050 pro Tag:

((75 W * 24 h) / 1000 W/h ) * 0,28 € = 0,50€

Jetzt macht man sich eine Wertetabelle z.b. mit Schritten von 30 Tagen.

Werte GTX970: 1,33€ * Anzahl Tage
Werte GTX1050Ti: 0,50€ * Anzahl Tage + 150€ investitionskosten

Die Tabelle sieht dann wie folgt aus:



*Tage*
 | 
*Kosten GTX970*
 |
* Kosten 1050 Ti*

30 | 39,92 | 165,12
60 | 79,83 | 180,24
90 | 119,75 | 195,36
120 | 159,67 | 210,48
180 | 199,58 | 225,6
210 | 239,50 | 240,72
240 | 279,42 | 255,84




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie man sieht, amortisiert sich die 1050 Ti ab ca 180 Tagen Dauerbetrieb. 

Nun ist der 24/7 Betrieb über das ganze Jahr allerdings nicht relevant in meinem Fall, weil da schneidet die 970 immer besser ab, da sie einfach mehr Punkte einfährt.

Wie sieht es nun also aus, wenn wir von ca. 120€ Stromkosten im Jahr ausgehen.

Um einen Vergleich ziehen zu können rechne ich mir aus, wie viele Punkte ich ca mit der GTX970 für 150€ errechnen kann:

150€ / 1,33€ = 112,75 * 300k ppd = 33,825 Mio Vorsprung.

Jetzt rechne ich mir aus, wie viele Punkte die Karten für 120€ erwirtschaften nach x Jahren:

Ausbeute GTX970 bei 120€/Jahr:  27 056 277
Ausbeute 1050 Ti bei 120€/Jahr:  47 619 047



*Jahre*
 | 
*Punkte GTX970*
 |
*Punkte 1050 Ti*

1 | 60.876.623 | 47.619.047
2 | 87.932.900 | 95.238.095
3 | 114.989.177 | 142.857.142




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie man sieht, zieht die 1050 Ti bereits im zweiten Jahr an der 970 mit ca 7 Mio Punkten vorbei. 

Meinungen? Sieht für mich so aus als würde sich die 1050 auf jeden Fall lohnen für einen "Eco" Falter.

Edit: den restlichen Verbrauch des Systems habe ich mal außen vor gelassen, der sollte ja in etwa immer der selbe sein.

Quellen:
[1] Laut diesem Test Palit GeForce GTX 970 Jetstream im Test - Leistungsaufnahme: Idle – Spiele – Volllast (Seite 15) - HT4U.net
[2] Geforce GTX 1050 (Ti) im Test: Pascal'sches Sparmodell ab 125 Euro (Update mit Multi-res Shading)


----------



## JayTea (30. November 2016)

Ich habe 135kWh durch das PC-Netzteil gejagt => 32€
24/7 mit GTX 960 OC plus neun Tagen extra CPU-Folding zum Testen der des neuen Core 0xa7.


----------



## brooker (30. November 2016)

... schön aufgeschlüsselt!  beim groben Drüberfliegen stellt sich mir die Frage, ob des Vorsprung der sich aus dem Investitionen ergibt in die Endtabelle eingeflossen ist?


----------



## SimonSlowfood (30. November 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> ... ob des Vorsprung der sich aus dem Investitionen ergibt in die Endtabelle eingeflossen ist?



Ja ist er. 

Ich editiere mal noch schnell die Punkte pro Jahr mit rein.

EDIT:


> Ausbeute GTX970 bei 120€/Jahr: 27 056 277
> Ausbeute 1050 Ti bei 120€/Jahr: 47 619 047


----------



## foldinghomealone (30. November 2016)

SimonSlowfood schrieb:


> Edit: den restlichen Verbrauch des Systems habe ich mal außen vor gelassen, der sollte ja in etwa immer der selbe sein.


Schön gerechnet, leider einen mehr oder weniger großen Denkfehler drin. Zum einen gehe ich davon aus, dass die 1050 Ti beim Folden eher deutlich weniger braucht als die 75W TDP. Da wir aber dazu keine Daten haben nehmen wir mal die 75W an, genauso wie du es getan hast. 

Nun zu deinem Denkfehler:
Ich nehme jetzt mal an, dass der restliche Computer mit einem G4400 an der Leistungsgrenze moderate 50W zieht (könnten auch mehr sein).
Die 970 braucht 1,33€ pro Tag, die 1050 braucht 0,50€ pro Tag. D.h. für 120€ Grafikkartenstromkosten läuft die 970 ganze 90,2 Tage durch, die 1050 aber 240!!! Tage.
Und jetzt zu den Gesamtkosten:
970 = (200+50)/1000*0,28*24*90,2Tage=151€ pro Jahr bzw. 1,68€/Tag
1050=(75+50)/1000*0,28*24*240Tage=201€ pro Jahr 
Deswegen ist der Ansatz bei deiner Rechnung mit 120€ Grafikkartenstromkosten nicht durchdacht.

Du müsstest ein festes Budget pro Jahr festlegen z.B. 151€ (was grob 90,2 Tagen der 970 entspricht, um nicht nochmal rechnen zu müssen).
Das bedeutet 178,5 Tage für die 1050 und das bedeutet 
1	60.885.000	35.714.000
2	87.945.000	71.428.000
3	115.005.000	107.142.000
4	142.065.000	142.856.000
dass sie erst nach 4 Jahren gleichauf wären. 
(Wobei man eigentlich beim Vorsprung der 970 nicht mit 1,33€/Tag rechnen dürfte, sondern mit den Gesamtkosten von 1,68€/Tag - also 150/1,68 - das macht dann eine etwas verkürzte Amortisationszeit von ca. 3,7 Jahren)


----------



## SimonSlowfood (30. November 2016)

Da der G4400 eigentlich ein Homeserver ist, und ich diese Stromkosten so oder so habe, rechne ich einfach mit dem Verbrauch der Graka. Klar, ums ganz genau auszurechnen müsste man messen wie viel mehr der G4400 an strom zieht, wenn er zusätzlich zu seinen normalen Homeserver Aufgaben auch noch die GPU befeuert.

Edit: Dann müsste ich auch den Stromverbrauch des Gaming Rechners in meine Rechnung aufnehmen, der sicher höher ist als der des Homeservers. Und dann wirds fast schon zu kompliziert. Es geht hier ja außerdem um den Vergleich zwischen GTX 970 und 1050 Ti.


----------



## brooker (30. November 2016)

... KFA 2 senkt Preise fur Geforce GTX 1060 OC und EXOC


----------



## foldinghomealone (30. November 2016)

@simonslowfood: Ok, Punkt für dich. Homeserver ist eh da. Dürfte trotzdem beim Folden mehr brauchen als jetzt und ausgelasteter sein.


----------



## mattinator (1. Dezember 2016)

@*SimonSlowfood* 
Ich habe Deine Berechnungen nur kurz überflogen, finde aber auch noch einen problematischen Ansatz. Du schreibst: 





> Nun ist der 24/7 Betrieb allerdings nicht relevant in meinem Fall, weil  da schneidet die 970 immer besser ab, da sie einfach mehr Punkte  einfährt.


Ohne den 24/7-Betrieb wird die GTX 1050Ti nach meiner Meinung einen entscheidenden Nachteil gegenüber der GTX 970 haben. Durch die geringere Leistung braucht sie länger für die Projekte (mehrere Stunden !). Damit wird sie entweder die Projekte nur mit Unterbrechungen berechnen (Einbruch der PPD wegen nicht proportional reduziertem Bonus) oder weniger Projekte am Stück ohne Unterbrechung schaffen.


----------



## Lubi7 (1. Dezember 2016)

Hi,
habe bei mir einen i7 4770k Stock ( ohne dGPU) der im idle ziemlich konstant 37W verbraucht, mal auf light, also ca 50% CPU, falten lassen.
Lustiger weise zeigt das Strommesgerät kleineren Verbrauch als ohne falten, Anzeige springt zwischen 27W bis 37W herum. Spare ich durch falten etwa Strom?


----------



## SimonSlowfood (1. Dezember 2016)

mattinator schrieb:


> @*SimonSlowfood*
> Ich habe Deine Berechnungen nur kurz überflogen, finde aber auch noch einen problematischen Ansatz. Du schreibst:
> Ohne den 24/7-Betrieb wird die GTX 1050Ti nach meiner Meinung einen entscheidenden Nachteil gegenüber der GTX 970 haben. Durch die geringere Leistung braucht sie länger für die Projekte (mehrere Stunden !). Damit wird sie entweder die Projekte nur mit Unterbrechungen berechnen (Einbruch der PPD wegen nicht proportional reduziertem Bonus) oder weniger Projekte am Stück ohne Unterbrechung schaffen.



Hm. Also ich meinte mit 24/7 aufs ganze Jahr gesehen. 
Der Plan wäre momentan, die 1050Ti in den Server zu setzen, dann so lange 24/7 rechnen zu lassen bis mein persönliches Kostenlimit erreicht ist, finishen lassen und im darauf folgenden Jahr das selbe Spiel von vorn. 
Ich suche im Grunde ein gutes ppd/watt Verhältnis (so definiere ich für mich einen Ecofalter), so dass ich einfach pro eingesetztem Watt, dass Projekt bestmöglich unterstützen kann.


Was anderes, gerade folgendes im Log gesehen, wie kommen solche Bad WUs zustande?



Spoiler





```
05:43:56:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 2250000 out of 7500000 steps (30%)
05:44:04:WU00:FS01:0x21:Bad State detected... attempting to resume from last good checkpoint. Is your system overclocked?
05:45:21:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 2025000 out of 7500000 steps (27%)
05:49:11:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 2100000 out of 7500000 steps (28%)
05:53:01:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 2175000 out of 7500000 steps (29%)
05:56:52:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 2250000 out of 7500000 steps (30%)
05:57:00:WU00:FS01:0x21:Bad State detected... attempting to resume from last good checkpoint. Is your system overclocked?
05:58:17:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 2025000 out of 7500000 steps (27%)
06:02:08:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 2100000 out of 7500000 steps (28%)
06:05:59:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 2175000 out of 7500000 steps (29%)
06:09:50:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 2250000 out of 7500000 steps (30%)
06:09:58:WU00:FS01:0x21:Bad State detected... attempting to resume from last good checkpoint. Is your system overclocked?
06:09:58:WU00:FS01:0x21:ERROR:Max Retries Reached
06:09:58:WU00:FS01:0x21:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
06:09:58:WU00:FS01:0x21:Saving result file badstate-0.xml
06:09:59:WU00:FS01:0x21:Saving result file badstate-1.xml
06:10:00:WU00:FS01:0x21:Saving result file badstate-2.xml
06:10:01:WU00:FS01:0x21:Saving result file log.txt
06:10:02:WU00:FS01:0x21:Folding@home Core Shutdown: BAD_WORK_UNIT
06:10:02:WARNING:WU00:FS01:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
06:10:02:WU00:FS01:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:11709 run:0 clone:103 gen:63 core:0x21 unit:0x000000638ca304f357ed33a61762dfaa
```


----------



## KillercornyX (1. Dezember 2016)

SimonSlowfood schrieb:


> Was anderes, gerade folgendes im Log gesehen, wie kommen solche Bad WUs zustande?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dein Log gibt schon mal den ersten Anhaltspunkt: "Is your system overclocked?"
Also wenn ja, dann erst mal alles auf Standard zurück und mal eins, zwei WUs durchfalten lassen. Selbst wenn die Karte höhere Taktraten im Spiel verkraftet, kann das beim Falten trotzdem Probleme verursachen. Es ist halt nicht das selbe wie im Spiel unter DX oder Vulkan. Eigenartig ist aber auch das die WU im bei 30% fehl schlägt.
 Im Zweifelsfall die WU verwerfen und ne neue runterladen. Das geht so: in der Config bei den Slots den GPU-Slot entfernen und speichern. Kurz warten bis FAH Control nichts mehr anzeigt. Dann über den gleichen Weg den GPU-Slot wieder hinzufügen und drauf los falten.


----------



## Rarek (1. Dezember 2016)

JayTea schrieb:


> Ich habe 135kWh durch das PC-Netzteil gejagt => 32€
> 24/7 mit GTX 960 OC plus neun Tagen extra CPU-Folding zum Testen der des neuen Core 0xa7.


soll jetze net doof klingen, tut es aber eh... 


wie süß... bin mittlerweile nach einem Jahr bei ~3,1MWh 

und wenn wir schon beim (vor)rechnen sind 
meine "farm" brauch im durchschnitt 850W... bei 14h täglich und 5 tagen die Woche ergibt sich folgendes Bild:

(((850W * 14h) / 1000W/h ) * 5d ) * 52w = 3094 kWh/a
gerundet weiter: 3100kWh * 0,28€ = 868€/a

gibts da nen Fehler oder stimmt das so?


----------



## foldinghomealone (1. Dezember 2016)

Rarek schrieb:


> gibts da nen Fehler oder stimmt das so?


Ja, da gibts einen Fehler. Zumindest meiner Meinung nach. 
6Mio Punkte für 868€ ist seehhr teuer erkauft. Da würd ich mir lieber einen neuen Rechner kaufen. Mein i5-6600K mit ner 1070 braucht nur gesamt 200W für GPU-Falten.
Das amortisiert sich nach max zwei Jahren.

Außerdem würde ich den Stromanbieter wechseln und aufhören mit CPU-falten.

Echt krass, was du hier investierst...


----------



## SimonSlowfood (1. Dezember 2016)

Yeah bin mittlerweile unter den Top 100k  Und die ersten 250k Punkte hab ich auch schon hinter mir. Nächster Meilenstein: 500k Punkte 



KillercornyX schrieb:


> Dein Log gibt schon mal den ersten Anhaltspunkt: "Is your system overclocked?"
> Also wenn ja, dann erst mal alles auf Standard zurück und mal eins, zwei WUs durchfalten lassen. Selbst wenn die Karte höhere Taktraten im Spiel verkraftet, kann das beim Falten trotzdem Probleme verursachen. Es ist halt nicht das selbe wie im Spiel unter DX oder Vulkan. Eigenartig ist aber auch das die WU im bei 30% fehl schlägt.
> Im Zweifelsfall die WU verwerfen und ne neue runterladen. Das geht so: in der Config bei den Slots den GPU-Slot entfernen und speichern. Kurz warten bis FAH Control nichts mehr anzeigt. Dann über den gleichen Weg den GPU-Slot wieder hinzufügen und drauf los falten.



Die Graka und CPU laufen beide auf Werkstakt. Deswegen wunderts mich.

Er hat danach ganz normal weiter gemacht mit falten. Hab jetzt aber in der früh nicht genau geschaut, ob das die selbe WU wieder ist. (zu müde, noch kein Kaffee).


----------



## FlyingPC (1. Dezember 2016)

SimonSlowfood schrieb:


> Yeah bin mittlerweile unter den Top 100k



Das wären aber viele Mitglieder bei uns im Team. Wir haben "nur" ca. 5.000 Mitglieder. Du meinst wohl unter den Top 100!


----------



## mattinator (1. Dezember 2016)

SimonSlowfood schrieb:


> Die Graka und CPU laufen beide auf Werkstakt. Deswegen wunderts mich.


Manchmal ist es schon eine geringfügig höhrere Temperatur, ggf. sogar nur auf dem VRAM-Bausteinen. Z.T. gibt es auch wirklich Projekte, die "Bad" sind.


----------



## foldinghomealone (1. Dezember 2016)

FlyingPC schrieb:


> Das wären aber viele Mitglieder bei uns im Team. Wir haben "nur" ca. 5.000 Mitglieder. Du meinst wohl unter den Top 100!


Er meint im globalen Ranking


----------



## foldinghomealone (1. Dezember 2016)

SimonSlowfood schrieb:


> Was anderes, gerade folgendes im Log gesehen, wie kommen solche Bad WUs zustande?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Welchen Grafiktreiber verwendest du?


----------



## SimonSlowfood (1. Dezember 2016)

Ich glaube den 372.70. Muss ich aber nochmal nachschauen zu Hause. Heut Abend weiß ich genaueres


----------



## chischko (1. Dezember 2016)

Rarek schrieb:


> soll jetze net doof klingen, tut es aber eh...
> 
> 
> wie süß... bin mittlerweile nach einem Jahr bei ~3,1MWh
> ...



Ich kann der Rechnung jetzt nicht ganz folgen, aber ich glaube sie ist richtig! Ich mache mal ganz einfach: 
Permaverbrauch*Stunden pro Tag*Anzahl aktive  Tage pro Woche*Anzahl Tage pro Jahr*Preis (durch 1000 weil wir ja nen "kilo" mit drin haben)=
850W*14h*(5/7d)*365d*(0,28Ct/kwh)/1000=868,7 €/a stimmt also! Screenshot by Lightshot 
Ganz schön teuer! Bist Du Dir sicher mit dem Verbrauch und was meinst Du endgültig mit der "Farm" an PPD bzw. PPanno zu erfalten? 



SimonSlowfood schrieb:


> Ich glaube den 372.70. Muss ich aber nochmal nachschauen zu Hause. Heut Abend weiß ich genaueres


Der 372.70 ist der einzige, der zum falten bei mir stabil läuft. Alle anderen generieren was ähnliches im LOG und funktionieren nicht richtig bei mir. 


Mal noch ne ganz andere Frage: Wie zum GEIER (!?!?!??!!) schafft man es 6,7 Mrd. Punkte zu erfalten?? 
Screenshot by Lightshot


----------



## foldinghomealone (1. Dezember 2016)

chischko;8573537
Mal noch ne ganz andere Frage: Wie zum GEIER (!?!?!??!!) schafft man es 6 schrieb:


> Screenshot by Lightshot[/URL]



Ganz einfach, indem man 8.000 Intel NUCs rechnen lässt...
Unermudlicher Einsatz fur die Wissenschaft: PCGHX-Mitglied Bumblebee im Community-Portrat
Oder indem man das Mirai-Botnetz kapert (oder entwirft ?!?!) und falten lässt. 

Ganz ehrlich, falten ist ja nur ne Geldsache. Investier viel in HW und Strom und du landest ganz oben in der Liste. 
Aber ganz großen Respekt dafür.


----------



## Rarek (1. Dezember 2016)

ich falte net für F@H auf cpu, nur für BOINC

meine Farm macht gut 2 mio pro Monat


außerdem sind die 6M Punkte nicht an einem Stück gefaltet... hauptsächlich an den eventwochen und etwas danach um den nächsten mio punkt zu erreichen
z.B. hat mir die letzte Faltwoche + zeit danach 3 mio (2,5 über die Woche) gebracht für reines gpu folding bei sogar nur 12h werktäglich (we garnicht)

Stromanbieter wechseln? kann ich net, das liegt net in meiner Hand... auch kenn ich den preis net, ich rechne einfach mit 28ct... isses günstiger als das, glück gehabt... zahle ich eh nicht... (noch)
und investieren tue ich bei 24/7 falten mit allem 5,70€ pro Tag (oder 3,33€ bei meiner Stundenzahl)





foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Ganz einfach, indem man 8.000 Intel NUCs rechnen lässt...
> Unermudlicher Einsatz fur die Wissenschaft: PCGHX-Mitglied Bumblebee im Community-Portrat
> Oder indem man das Mirai-Botnetz kapert (oder entwirft ?!?!) und falten lässt.
> 
> ...



mirai falten lassen... ich glaube das könnte auf 10mio /d rauslaufen


----------



## foldinghomealone (1. Dezember 2016)

Rarek schrieb:


> ich falte net für F@H auf cpu, nur für BOINC


Du hast 14.000 WUs gefaltet mit GPU? Deswegen hab ich gedacht, du würdest CPU-Falten


----------



## chischko (1. Dezember 2016)

Hm naja! Mehrere Hundert Millionen verstehe ich ja... aber 6,7 MILLIARDEN ist doch abartig bzw. extrem geil so jemanden an Board zu haben aber ich verstehe einfach nicht wie das technologisch/zeitlich machbar gewesen sein soll... 
Jetzt hat sich ja die Hardware auch noch weiter entwickelt, sprich früher waren es weit weniger PPD die man verdienen konnte. Das muss ja ewig gedauert haben. Sogar mit meinen etwa 650k PPD heute müsste ich (moment mal Taschenrechner anwerfen....) etwa 10.000 Tage (ja! wirklich ZEHNTAUSEND!... oder anders gesagt: 29,75 Jahre))  lang ununterbrochen falten und das bei einem Verbrauch von ca. 450 - 480W! Screenshot by Lightshot
Die Kosten dafür: 450W*24h*365t*29,75Y*0,28€/kWh
10,8kWh/d sind ja schon mal ne Ansage, macht pro Jahr: 3.942 kh und das multipliziert vom aktuellen (ca.) Preis von 28 Ct pro kWh:  ~1.100 €/a
Multipliziert mit den 29,75 Jahren ergibt das knapp stolze 33.000 €!!! Dafür krieg ich nen neuen Mittelklassewagen! 
Klar Multi GPU, Multi CPU etc. macht es schneller, aber zieht halt auch an der Steckdose! Selbst mit nem System bzw. mehreren System, welche 3 Mio/d schaffen sind es noch immer enorme ~2.250 Tage bzw. 6 Jahre DURCHGEHENDES Falten und solche Bonuswochen etc. tragen da nun nicht den riesen Beitrag! 

Ich check das immer noch nicht so ganz!


----------



## Rarek (1. Dezember 2016)

da fällt mir ein... unsere Oberbiene wollte doch die Daten der Vorstellung von damals doch noch mal akualisieren... denn es passt denk ich mal net alles in die Sig, wa?
aber sieht gut aus, dass 1/3 der täglichen Punkte von einem alleine kommen


----------



## ebastler (1. Dezember 2016)

500 Watt, 500.000 PPD. In etwa.
Ist eh okay, vor allem weil ich den neusten Crimson Treiber hab, keinen alten der angeblich besser sei.
Wenn da jetzt noch die Temps der CPU nicht so pervers wären... -.-


----------



## foldinghomealone (1. Dezember 2016)

chischko schrieb:


> Ich check das immer noch nicht so ganz!


Er macht aber nicht 650kPPD sondern 13.300kPPD, also ca. das 20-fache


----------



## foldinghomealone (1. Dezember 2016)

Rarek schrieb:


> da fällt mir ein... unsere Oberbiene wollte doch die Daten der Vorstellung von damals doch noch mal akualisieren... denn es passt denk ich mal net alles in die Sig, wa?
> aber sieht gut aus, dass 1/3 der täglichen Punkte von einem alleine kommen



Ja, tut er nicht. Ich denke, es handelt sich um eine Art 'Betriebsgeheimnis', wie genau er es anstellt.


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Dezember 2016)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Ganz einfach, indem man 8.000 Intel NUCs rechnen lässt...
> Unermudlicher Einsatz fur die Wissenschaft: PCGHX-Mitglied Bumblebee im Community-Portrat
> Oder indem man das Mirai-Botnetz kapert (oder entwirft ?!?!) und falten lässt.
> 
> ...



 Gute Antwort  - stimmt sogar - zumindest fast 
Was aber auch noch dazukommt - erste WU für das Team am *16.02.2008 *gefaltet


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Dezember 2016)

@Bumblebee:
Wie war das noch, aktuell rund 30 GPUs?


----------



## brooker (1. Dezember 2016)

... und mehr geht nicht , wegen Überlastung der Leitungen und Absicherung


----------



## SimonSlowfood (1. Dezember 2016)

So, Treiber ist der 372.70. Client hat nach der einen Bad Work Unit auch fleißig weiter gefaltet und hat nun die 500k Punkte im Blick 

Ich denke ich werde über kurz oder lang mein 1050 Ti Experiment wagen. Wer weiß vielleicht gibts die im Vorweihnachtsgeschäft nochmal irgendwo zu nem guten Preis.


----------



## brooker (1. Dezember 2016)

... Preisalarm einrichten und auf geht's


----------



## JeansOn (1. Dezember 2016)

energieverbraucher.de | Protest gegen uberhohte Gas- und Strompreise

wer sich von den Konzernen abgezockt fühlt, der kann ja seinem Gas/Strompreis widersprechen. Ich selber mache das bei Gas schon seit 9 Jahren. Dabei erstelle ich eine Gegenabrechnung und setzte den Preis ein, den zu zahlen ich bereit bin. (Ich will ja nichts für lau) Ich kenne aber auch Leute, die seit Jahren nichts bezahlen. 
Für mich persönlich ist es wichtig, nur genau das zu machen, was ich selber auch verantworten will.
Das Forum dazu befindet sich hier: Forum des Bundes der Energieverbraucher - Index

Der Bund der Energieverbraucher ist gemeinnützig und arbeitet eng mit der Verbraucherzentrale zusammen. Wer mag, kann für einen Jahresbeitrag von 39,-Euro Mitglied werden und gewisse Vereinsvorteile erhalten. Außerdem wird für 40.-Euro ein gewisser Rechtsschutz geboten, damit keiner vor Gericht ganz alleine dastehen muß.

Ich bin aber bisher noch nicht verklagt worden, obwohl ich jedes Jahr mit meiner Gegenabrechnung darum bitte.


----------



## brooker (1. Dezember 2016)

... was wäre denn ein gerechtfertigter Strompreis für Norddeutschland?


----------



## binär-11110110111 (1. Dezember 2016)

@brooker: Und, wie macht sich meine Geteixzehnsechzigdreigebe ?


----------



## brooker (1. Dezember 2016)

... gut! Ich wollte heute Abend fix nen Video drehen und hochladen, damit du dir selbst ein Bild machen kannst. Nur müssen die Babies erstmal schlafen und die Prio Themen durch sein.


Update: ab morgen früh hier online: die GTX1060 3GB im Test - YouTube


----------



## binär-11110110111 (2. Dezember 2016)

Na das schaut doch sehr gut aus ! Mit dem Monitor ist das so: Je mehr Power eine GPU hat, desto besser kann man ein Singel-Slot-System betreiben. In meinem Fall habe ich die GTX 750 Ti für den Monitor und die GTX 1060 3GB zum Falten. Würde ich an die 1060 nen Monitor anschließen, hätte ich ein messbares Minus, je nach dem, wie stark die GPU durch andere Anwendungen belastet wird. Bei der weniger potenten 750 Ti liegt der Fall anders. Falten und Monitor anschließen geht hier nicht, da der PC sonst in einen Zeitlupenmodus verfällt. Die GPU ist in der Regel zu 99% ausgelastet, was ein Arbeiten am Desktop unmöglich macht. Daher verwende ich immer 2 GPUs.


----------



## Rarek (2. Dezember 2016)

ja das ist mir mit meiner 750TI auch schon aufgefallen... aber in der Nacht geht das... da sitz ich ja net davor


----------



## foldinghomealone (2. Dezember 2016)

Kann man denn eigentlich irgendwie im Windows auf die integrierte Graka umschalten? Kenne nur die Möglichkeit, übers Bios umzuschalten


----------



## ebastler (2. Dezember 2016)

iGP übers BIOS dauerhaft aktiv lassen und dann einfach den Monitor umstecken.


----------



## mattinator (2. Dezember 2016)

ebastler schrieb:


> iGP übers BIOS dauerhaft aktiv lassen und dann einfach den Monitor umstecken.


Soweit das BIOS das erlaubt. Ist nicht mit jedem Chipsatz möglich, sollte jedoch bei aktueller (Intel-)Hardware funktionieren.


----------



## foldinghomealone (2. Dezember 2016)

Aber dann funktioniert die dGPU aber fürs Zocken nicht und die iGPU versucht sich abzurödeln, oder?
Deswegen umschalten, sonst müsste ich wieder ins Bios und auf die dGPU zurückschalten...


----------



## binär-11110110111 (2. Dezember 2016)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Aber dann funktioniert die dGPU aber fürs Zocken nicht und die iGPU versucht sich abzurödeln, oder?
> Deswegen umschalten, sonst müsste ich wieder ins Bios und auf die dGPU zurückschalten...



Mit den meisten Mainb. ist es möglich, die iGPU für den Bildschirm zu verwenden und mit der GPU zu Falten. Eine Umstellung kann leider nur im UEFI vorgenommen werden. Wenn Du Zocken möchtest, belasse es bei der GPU und pausiere den Falt-Clienten so lange, bis Du wieder Leerlauf hast. Eine andere Lösung (außer 2 GPUs) sehe ich hier derzeit nicht.

Was meint Ihr ?


----------



## Rarek (2. Dezember 2016)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Aber dann funktioniert die dGPU aber fürs Zocken nicht und die iGPU versucht sich abzurödeln, oder?
> Deswegen umschalten, sonst müsste ich wieder ins Bios und auf die dGPU zurückschalten...



ich habe 2 (richtige) Karten bei mir drinne rein... eine 650TI und ne 390X
also ich kann sogar wärend nen Spiel läuft die Karten wechseln aka. den Stecker umstecken - nach einem kurzen chaching ruckler gehts dann weiter ^^
lässt aber nicht jedes Spiel mit sich machen... andere stürzen auch einfach ab oder berechnen nur auf der gpu mit welcher das Spiel gestartet wurde - sprich ich seh auf der 2. Karte herrliches Schwarz


----------



## foldinghomealone (2. Dezember 2016)

Wechseln auf die iGPU während dem Betrieb hab ich noch nicht geschafft. Da bleibt das Bild einfach schwarz.


----------



## brooker (2. Dezember 2016)

... ich glaube, dass im Bios "Auto" eingestellt werden musste. Hatte das früher mehrfach so gemacht.


----------



## ebastler (2. Dezember 2016)

Ich hatte mehr als einmal zwei Bildschirme am PC, einen an der 290X und einen an der 4670K. Das lief 1A. Wenn du je einen Monitoreingang pro GPU anschließt und im Windows den Primärmonitor umstellst, kannst du gewissermaßen im Windows zwischen iGPU und dGPU für den Bildschirm umstellen 

Oder hab ich da ben Denkfehler drin?


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (2. Dezember 2016)

Also seit dem ich das gestern gelesen habe, habe ich es gleich mal probiert ^^

Ich habe beim Falten mit der 1080 einfach den Monitor am iGPU meiner Skylake angeschlossen und ZACK ... Die Karte faltet und ich habe im Browser GPU Unterstützer ohne Laggen 
Wie ich es im BIOS eingestellt habe, weiß ich jetzt leider nicht o_O
Aber ich denke, ich habe es damals auf AUTO gestellt ^^


----------



## mattinator (3. Dezember 2016)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Also seit dem ich das gestern gelesen habe, habe ich es gleich mal probiert ^^
> Ich habe beim Falten mit der 1080 einfach den Monitor am iGPU meiner Skylake angeschlossen und ZACK ... Die Karte faltet und ich habe im Browser GPU Unterstützer ohne Laggen


Vielleicht bringt das auch noch ein paar mehr Punkte beim Falten. Muss ich mit meinem 3770K auch mal probieren, unter Linux sollte das sowieso kein Problem sein. Bisher hatte ich die iGPU zum Stromsparen im BIOS ausgeschaltet. Muss direkt mal schauen, wie hoch der Mehrverbrauch in dieser Konfiguration ist. Bei 24/7 zählt jedes Watt in der Brieftasche. Allerdings brauche ich da erst noch ein HDMI-Kabel.


----------



## zinki (3. Dezember 2016)

Kann mir mal jemand vllt. sagen bzw. abschätzen, wie viel GB an Traffic/Datenvolumen F@H bzw. eine WU verbrät?
Ich kann leider nur noch auf 20GB LTE zurückgreifen und würde trotzdem gern zumindest etwas folden. Würde aber vorher schon gern wissen, was ca. verbraten wird. 

Wie muss man es sich eig. vorstellen: Er läd einmalig die WU runter, faltet diese "offline" und pumpt das Ergebnis später wieder hoch? Oder braucht er dauerhaft eine Internetverbinden?


----------



## SimonSlowfood (3. Dezember 2016)

@zinki gerade im log nachgeschaut: 

16:16:44:WU00:FS01ownloading 2.67MiB

Upload muss jemand anderes nachschauen, is noch nicht fertig gefaltet.


@all Welche Kriterien muss eine Grafikkarten denn fürs folden erfüllen? VRAM ist ja nebensächlich, zählt also nur reine rechnepower? OC Modelle sollen ja eher nicht so gut laufen oder lohnt OC (wenn man z.b. 24/7 folden will)

Ich will mir ja in den nächsten monaten ne 1050Ti zulegen und da gibts natülrlich auch wieder nen Haufen Modelle zur auswähl, welche mit und ohne OC, 1 oder 2 Lüfter usw.


----------



## foldinghomealone (3. Dezember 2016)

Für F@H sind Shaderanzahl und hohe Frequenz wichtig, deshalb ist OC im Rahmen prinzipiell eine gute Sache.

Zu OC gibt es ein paar Einschränkungen. 
Läuft der OC nicht stabil, wird der Grafiktreiber quasi in einen stabilen Zustand zurückgesetzt und das kostet dich definitiv Rechenzeit. Da du einen 24/7 Folder planst, kriegst du das aber evtl. gar nicht mit und er rechnet ewig viel zu langsam. 
Je höher der OC, desto überproportional hohe Spannungen sind notwendig, um die Graka stabil laufen zu lassen, was zu überproportionalen Temperaturen/Belastung und Lautstärke führt. 
Werksübertaktete Grakas dürften das Problem aber nicht haben.

Wenn du "in den nächsten Monaten" eine Graka zulegen willst, dann würde ich noch auf Vega warten. Vllt. bringt AMD (mit Vega) das Preisgefüge ein bisschen nach unten


----------



## ProfBoom (3. Dezember 2016)

Die durchschnittliche Downloadgröße liegt bei mir bei 9,6MiB, Max 35,15MiB.
Der Upload benötigt dann nochmal durchschnittlich 12,9MiB, Max 57,53MiB.


----------



## brooker (4. Dezember 2016)

@Simon: Zotac GeForce GTX 1050 Ti Mini 4096MB GDDR5 ab 149,00 € | Preisvergleich bei idealo.de ... hier gilt wie immer die Regel, wer wartet, wartet ewig. Vorschlag: Wenn es möglichst leise sein soll, Dual-Lüfter und möglichst keinen reinen Alu-Kühlkörper - bspw. eine MSI oder wenn egal, den mit dem besten Preisleistungsverhältnis. Dann nur noch den Preis setzen und mit Preisalarm kaufen, wenn Preis erreicht. Ich glaube aber, und das wurde die Tage auch auf PCGH berichtet, dass die Preise nun langsam steigen werden.


----------



## SimonSlowfood (5. Dezember 2016)

Relativ leise sollt sie schon sein. Homeserver steht im Gang, wenns da zu laut wird, hört mans schon in der Wohnung. Ich behalt die Preise mal im Auge. Wenn ich die Karte mal verbaut habe, geb ich bescheid.

Achja, aufm Homeserver läuft Debian 8. Jemand erfahrungen damit und F@H?


----------



## Tha_Playah (5. Dezember 2016)

Habe mir heute mal den neuesten Geforce Treiber (376.19) runtergeladen und installiert, damit scheint das Falten wieder zu Funktionieren


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (5. Dezember 2016)

Tha_Playah schrieb:


> Habe mir heute mal den neuesten Geforce Treiber (376.19) runtergeladen und installiert, damit scheint das Falten wieder zu Funktionieren



Halte uns bitte auf dem laufenden ... Ich warte schon ne gefühlte Ewigkeit auf einen aktuellen Aktuellen Treiber mit dem ich auch Falten kann


----------



## Hansi92 (5. Dezember 2016)

Bei meiner 970 ist der neue Treiber abgeschmiert ...
Also weiter warten


----------



## brooker (5. Dezember 2016)

@Hansi: Für die GTX970 brauchst du aber nicht den neusten Treiber. Schaue mal ins HowTo des FAH Clients. Da ist eine Treiberempfehlung hinterlegt. Die neusten Treiber sind erfahrungsgemäß leider nicht die Performance-Knaller in Sachen F@H. Oder gibt's nen anderen Grund für den neusten Treiber?


----------



## chischko (5. Dezember 2016)

Weiß jemand was bzgl. der 980 Ti und dem neuesten Treiber für's F@H und zocken?


----------



## Holdie (5. Dezember 2016)

Aktuell ist in dem neuen Treiber kein fix für F@H enthalten, also weiter warten ist angesagt.


----------



## Hansi92 (5. Dezember 2016)

Ich will nur nicht immer die Treiber switchen. Geht ja nur um bf1 das mit dem f@h Treiber nicht will.


----------



## chischko (5. Dezember 2016)

Holdie schrieb:


> Aktuell ist in dem neuen Treiber kein fix für F@H enthalten, also weiter warten ist angesagt.



Meeeeh ... kann doch nich sein! Wenn das so weiter geht hab ich bissl die Befürchtung senkt das nachhaltig die Motivation! für F@H!


----------



## foldinghomealone (5. Dezember 2016)

Jetzt bin ich wieder Windows DAU. Kann man nicht einen zweiten Nutzer anlegen mit anderen Grafiktreibern?

Ich hab das Problem zum Glück ja nicht, weil CS:GO, Shadow Warrior 2 und Doom auch mit dem alten laufen...


----------



## chischko (5. Dezember 2016)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich wieder Windows DAU. Kann man nicht einen zweiten Nutzer anlegen mit anderen Grafiktreibern?


Interessanter GEdanke, aber die Treiberdatenbank ist doch komplett Nutzerunabhängig soweit ich mich erinnere.


----------



## Cartesius (6. Dezember 2016)

SimonSlowfood schrieb:


> Ich will mir ja in den nächsten monaten ne 1050Ti zulegen und da gibts natülrlich auch wieder nen Haufen Modelle zur auswähl, welche mit und ohne OC, 1 oder 2 Lüfter usw.



Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, dann soll in der PCGH Print 01/2017 (erhältlich ab 07.12.2016) eine Marktübersicht zu diversen GTX1050 (Ti) / RX 460 erscheinen. Das könnte dir deine Kaufentscheidung erheblich erleichtern, denn so kannst du u.a. die Lautstärke deines favorisierten Grafikkartenmodells vor dem Kauf erfahren.


----------



## Rarek (6. Dezember 2016)

chischko schrieb:


> Interessanter GEdanke, aber die Treiberdatenbank ist doch komplett Nutzerunabhängig soweit ich mich erinnere.



ja ist sie.. leider (weil Treiber es aber auch irgendwo unabhängig sein müssen)


----------



## SimonSlowfood (6. Dezember 2016)

Cartesius schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, dann soll in der PCGH Print 01/2017 (erhältlich ab 07.12.2016) eine Marktübersicht zu diversen GTX1050 (Ti) / RX 460 erscheinen. Das könnte dir deine Kaufentscheidung erheblich erleichtern, denn so kannst du u.a. die Lautstärke deines favorisierten Grafikkartenmodells vor dem Kauf erfahren.



Ich hab hier auch ne recht gute Übersicht gefunden:
Geforce GTX 1050 Ti: Custom-Designs in der Herstellerubersicht [Update]


----------



## mattinator (6. Dezember 2016)

chischko schrieb:


> Interessanter GEdanke, aber die Treiberdatenbank ist doch komplett Nutzerunabhängig soweit ich mich erinnere.


Korrekt. Aber mal etwas quer gedacht, wenn Platz auf der HDD / SSD reicht und Spiele nicht in Windows-Partition sind:
- Windows-Partition verkleinern (halbieren)
- weitere Partition anlegen
- Windows Klonen auf neue Partition
- Boot-Konfiguration anpassen für Dual-Boot
In der einen Windows-Installation den Folding-, in der anderen Game-NVIDIA-Treiber installieren. Ist jedoch etwas datenträger-resourcen-intensiv und geht nur über Dualboot. Ob Windows da wegen der Aktivierung "meckert", kann ich mangels eingenem Test nicht beurteilen. Die Hardware ist ja die selbe und die Installationen sind nicht gleichzeitig nutzbar.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (6. Dezember 2016)

@brooker: Meine GeTeIxZehnSechzigDreiGeBe bekommt langsam Heimweh ...  ... wie schaut's aus ?


----------



## brooker (6. Dezember 2016)

@binär: ich würde die Woche, wenns passt, vollmachen und die dann am Montag zurückschicken. Passt das?


----------



## binär-11110110111 (6. Dezember 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> @binär: ich würde die Woche, wenns passt, vollmachen und die dann am Montag zurückschicken. Passt das?



Also insgesamt 2 Wochen ...  ... O.K., geht klar, ist ja für die Allgemeinheit und für's Team ! 
Paketnummer aber nicht vergessen, damit ich an dem Tag auch @home bin. 
Das ist aus organisatorischen Gründen für mich sehr wichtig.


----------



## moreply (7. Dezember 2016)

Ich hab grade F@H mit meiner R9 390x gestartet,und kriege bei 25% Fertigstellung nur ca. 70000 als PPD angezeigt.Ist das normal,steigert sich das noch?Oder ist irgendwas falsch Konfiguriert?


----------



## binär-11110110111 (7. Dezember 2016)

moreply schrieb:


> Ich hab grade F@H mit meiner R9 390x gestartet,und kriege bei 25% Fertigstellung nur ca. 70000 als PPD angezeigt.Ist das normal,steigert sich das noch?Oder ist irgendwas falsch Konfiguriert?


 
Also  - Die R9 390X macht in der Regel ca. 370K PPD und nicht 70K PPD. Ist der Takt den O.K. ? Oder hat sie ins 2D geschaltet und rödelt stark untertourig. Weil bei 25% Fertigstellung stimmt der Wert auf jeden Fall NICHT ! In einigen Fällen kann auch ein "faules Ei" Ursache sein, dann müßtest Du die WU kappen und es mit einer Neuen versuchen. Überprüfe aber bitte erst die Daten/ Werte & poste hier die LOG Deiner aktuellen WU, wenn möglich als Spoiler.


----------



## moreply (7. Dezember 2016)

Die Karte läuft bei 1100 Mhz +50 Powerlimit also im 3D Modus.Die Karte bricht aber Teilweise von 100% auf 0% Auslastung ein.



Spoiler



07:11:19:WU01:FS01:0x21:*********************** Log Started 2016-12-07T07:11:19Z ***********************
07:11:19:WU01:FS01:0x21roject: 11407 (Run 0, Clone 3, Gen 374)
07:11:19:WU01:FS01:0x21:Unit: 0x000001ea8ca304f256805df4b4d57af0
07:11:19:WU01:FS01:0x21:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
07:11:19:WU01:FS01:0x21:Machine: 1
07:11:19:WU01:FS01:0x21igital signatures verified
07:11:19:WU01:FS01:0x21:Folding@home GPU Core21 Folding@home Core
07:11:19:WU01:FS01:0x21:Version 0.0.17
07:11:19:WU01:FS01:0x21:  Found a checkpoint file
07:11:32:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 500000 out of 5000000 steps (10%)
07:11:32:WU01:FS01:0x21:Temperature control disabled. Requirements: single Nvidia GPU, tmax must be < 110 and twait >= 900
07:14:49:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 550000 out of 5000000 steps (11%)
07:18:06:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 600000 out of 5000000 steps (12%)
07:21:27:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 650000 out of 5000000 steps (13%)
07:24:39:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 700000 out of 5000000 steps (14%)
07:27:50:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 750000 out of 5000000 steps (15%)
07:31:05:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 800000 out of 5000000 steps (16%)
07:34:19:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 850000 out of 5000000 steps (17%)
07:37:33:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 900000 out of 5000000 steps (18%)
07:40:43:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 950000 out of 5000000 steps (19%)
07:43:55:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1000000 out of 5000000 steps (20%)
07:47:13:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1050000 out of 5000000 steps (21%)
07:50:28:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1100000 out of 5000000 steps (22%)
07:53:45:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1150000 out of 5000000 steps (23%)
07:56:58:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1200000 out of 5000000 steps (24%)
08:00:10:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1250000 out of 5000000 steps (25%)
08:03:22:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1300000 out of 5000000 steps (26%)
08:06:37:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1350000 out of 5000000 steps (27%)
08:09:52:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1400000 out of 5000000 steps (28%)
08:13:07:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1450000 out of 5000000 steps (29%)
08:14:04:WU01:FS01:0x21:Bad State detected... attempting to resume from last good checkpoint. Is your system overclocked?
08:15:39:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1400000 out of 5000000 steps (28%)
08:18:50:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1450000 out of 5000000 steps (29%)
08:22:03:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1500000 out of 5000000 steps (30%)
08:25:17:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1550000 out of 5000000 steps (31%)
08:28:27:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1600000 out of 5000000 steps (32%)
08:31:42:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1650000 out of 5000000 steps (33%)
08:34:52:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1700000 out of 5000000 steps (34%)


----------



## binär-11110110111 (7. Dezember 2016)

moreply schrieb:


> Die Karte läuft bei 1100 Mhz +50 Powerlimit also im 3D Modus.Die Karte bricht aber Teilweise von 100% auf 0% Auslastung ein.



Zitat aus Spoiler:

08:09:52:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1400000 out of 5000000 steps (28%)
08:13:07:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1450000 out of 5000000 steps (29%)
08:14:04:WU01:FS01:0x21:Bad State detected... attempting to resume from last good checkpoint. Is your system overclocked?
08:15:39:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1400000 out of 5000000 steps (28%)
08:18:50:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1450000 out of 5000000 steps (29%)

Deine Berechnung weist einen Fehler auf und wurde etwas verworfen. Nun läuft es aber wieder. Daß die GPU einen Schluckauf hat und kurzzeitig von 100 auf 0 einbricht, ist normal, das tut sie bei mir auch.

Fazit: Beobachten, ob sich die Punkte erholen und ob der Fehler erneut auftritt.

PS: Wenn man die WU über Nacht pausiert, verringern sich zusätzlich die Punkte.


----------



## moreply (7. Dezember 2016)

Sind grade gesunken von 70000 auf 65000 PPD.

Soll ich die WU einfach abbrechen wenn ja wie?


----------



## binär-11110110111 (7. Dezember 2016)

moreply schrieb:


> Sind grade gesunken von 70000 auf 65000 PPD.
> 
> Soll ich die WU einfach abbrechen wenn ja wie?



Nun, ich denke, daß die WU fehlerhaft ist, in dem Fall kannst Du abbrechen. 

Du gehst hierzu ins FAHControl (dazu rechts unten das Icon auf der Taskleiste mit einem Rechtsklick öffnen und mit links auf Advanced Control), dann auf Configure, dann auf Slots, dann auf den GPU Eintrag klicken, Remove drücken, dann Save (die defekte WU wird nun automatisch zurück gesendet), dann erneut auf Configure, dann auf Slots und neuen GPU Eintrag erstellen, mit Save bestätigen, fertig.


----------



## moreply (7. Dezember 2016)

Ok danke dir


----------



## moreply (7. Dezember 2016)

Immerhin hab ich schon mal 293721 PPD wenn 370k average ist.Ist ja noch Luft nach oben


----------



## binär-11110110111 (7. Dezember 2016)

moreply schrieb:


> Immerhin hab ich schon mal 293721 PPD wenn 370k average ist.Ist ja noch Luft nach oben



Das bestätigt, daß die WU eindeutig defekt war und faule Eier muß man ja nicht ausbrüten.


----------



## moreply (7. Dezember 2016)

Ja,hoffe mal das ich mindestens die 320k packe.

Nochmal danke für deine Hilfe!


----------



## ebastler (7. Dezember 2016)

Ich hab mit einer 290X @ stock (1010/1250) zwischen 280k und 320k je nach WU... Du solltest da n klein wenig mehr Punkte haben da mehr Takt.


----------



## foldinghomealone (7. Dezember 2016)

Wieviel Strom braucht denn so ne 290X oder 390X bei Volllast?


----------



## ebastler (7. Dezember 2016)

Mein PC frisst ~550W beim folden, 200-250k PPD CPU und eben die GPU dazu.

Meine CPU sollte dabei geschätze 200-250W brauchen. Abzüglich 80+ Gold Effizienz bleiben dann noch ~250W für Board + Laufwerke + Lüfter + GPU.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (7. Dezember 2016)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Wieviel Strom braucht denn so ne 290X oder 390X bei Volllast?



Rein von der GPU her liegt der Verbrauch:

R9 290X - 250 Watt

R9 390X - 275 Watt


----------



## moreply (7. Dezember 2016)

ca 250W für die CPU 8350@4,5Ghz,

und für die GPU 285W bei 1,125Mhz,

zusammen: 535W


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Dezember 2016)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Wieviel Strom braucht denn so ne 290X oder 390X bei Volllast?



390X ca. 300 Watt (eigentlich 275 Watt TDP)
290X ca. 275 Watt (eigentlich 250 Watt TDP)
In beiden Fällen kann das noch übertroffen werden wenn das Layout es zulässt
Und nicht vergessen - es gäbe da noch DUAL-BIOS mit Silent und Leistung 

Ach ja, und dann noch - die spinnen die Römer Team AnandTech - Team Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## moreply (7. Dezember 2016)

Mein System zieht unter last knapp 540W.Obwohl das Powerlimit der Karte bei 50+ steht.

Meine beiden R9 290X haben unter last gerne mal 320W(pro Karte) gezogen.Es kommt echt auf die Karten an eine ist eher Stromsparender die andere nicht


----------



## ebastler (7. Dezember 2016)

Beim folden zieht meine Karte deutlich merkbar weniger als beim Spielen


----------



## moreply (7. Dezember 2016)

Weil der VRAM auch so gut wie nicht genutzt wird .Sind ca ~50w für die Speicherversorgung


----------



## binär-11110110111 (7. Dezember 2016)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ach ja, und dann noch - die spinnen die Römer Team AnandTech - Team Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats



Nicht schlecht, auch wenn's die Konkurrenz ist. Nun gut, ich laß mit ne GTX 1080 schenken. 
Wer von Euch spielt den Weihnachtsmann ?


----------



## moreply (7. Dezember 2016)

Da: Asus GTX 1080 8GB Strix Advanced Gaming

Bisschen Nervenkitzel vor Weihnachten hat doch was


----------



## Rarek (7. Dezember 2016)

also bei mir bringt eine Wu meist zwischen 60k und 75k @ 390X
tägliche ppd kann ich net sagen, da ich hier keinen 24/7 falter habe aus diversen Gründen


----------



## ebastler (7. Dezember 2016)

moreply schrieb:


> Weil der VRAM auch so gut wie nicht genutzt wird .Sind ca ~50w für die Speicherversorgung


Die Chiptemperatur liegt auch deutlich niedriger.



Rarek schrieb:


> also bei mir bringt eine Wu meist zwischen 60k und 75k @ 390X
> tägliche ppd kann ich net sagen, da ich hier keinen 24/7 falter habe aus diversen Gründen


"Tägliche ppd" ist n guter Ausdruck ^^


----------



## ebastler (7. Dezember 2016)

Edit: doppelpost


----------



## moreply (7. Dezember 2016)

Ist es normal das sich die Punkte nicht sofort updaten?

*moreply - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Dezember 2016)

Das ist normal > bis ne WU dort gezählt wird gehts 4-6h.


----------



## foldinghomealone (7. Dezember 2016)

Wenn du den NaCl öffnest solltest die Punkte sofort angezeigt bekommen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Dezember 2016)

Der NaCl holt aber seine Daten direkt bei Standfort und die Frage war auf extremeoverclocking.com bezogen und selbst bei Standfort werden die Daten "nur" einmal pro Stunde aktualisiert.


----------



## JayTea (7. Dezember 2016)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Das bestätigt, daß die WU eindeutig defekt war und faule Eier muß man ja nicht ausbrüten.




Ich glaube nicht das die WU "defekt" war. Das könnte man erst eindeutig sagen wenn sie nach der kompletten Berechnung Probleme macht.
Die PPD sind ja lediglich ein grober Anhaltspunkt. Zum Beispiel habe ich WUs bekommen, deren PPD von 95k bis 255k reichen. Im Schnitt komme ich auf circa 180-200k (GTX 960).
Nur weil eine WU mal deutlich ineffektiver von den Punkten erscheint, muss sie ja nicht "faul" sein.


----------



## moreply (7. Dezember 2016)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Das ist normal > bis ne WU dort gezählt wird gehts 4-6h.



Ok danke dir


----------



## binär-11110110111 (7. Dezember 2016)

JayTea schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das die WU "defekt" war. Das könnte man erst eindeutig sagen wenn sie nach der kompletten Berechnung Probleme macht.
> Die PPD sind ja lediglich ein grober Anhaltspunkt. Zum Beispiel habe ich WUs bekommen, deren PPD von 95k bis 255k reichen. Im Schnitt komme ich auf circa 180-200k (GTX 960).
> Nur weil eine WU mal deutlich ineffektiver von den Punkten erscheint, muss sie ja nicht "faul" sein.



Sie war defekt ! 

Estimated Credit: 65 bis 70 K ist O.K. aber NIE PPD !


----------



## Holdie (7. Dezember 2016)

Kurze Info: Die Punkteserver sind bis zum 09.12.16 wegen Wartungsarbeiten Down. Also nicht wundern wegen nicht gezählter Punkte.
Zum Schluss werden diese wie immer komplett gutgeschrieben.


----------



## mattinator (7. Dezember 2016)

Hier steht's: Folding Forum • View topic - Stats Down for Scheduled Maintenance until 12/9. In Stanford ist schon wieder Wochenende.


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Dezember 2016)

Holdie schrieb:


> Kurze Info: Die Punkteserver sind bis zum 09.12.16 wegen Wartungsarbeiten Down. Also nicht wundern wegen nicht gezählter Punkte.
> Zum Schluss werden diese wie immer komplett gutgeschrieben.


und


mattinator schrieb:


> Hier steht's: Folding Forum • View topic - Stats Down for Scheduled Maintenance until 12/9. In Stanford ist schon wieder Wochenende.



Immerhin findet man inzwischen !relativ! zeitnah Informationen auf der HP von F@h
Es hat sich schon etwas erholt; einige Server sind aber immer noch down bzw. "rejecting"


----------



## Rarek (8. Dezember 2016)

ebastler schrieb:


> "Tägliche ppd" ist n guter Ausdruck ^^



gibt ja schließlich auch den HIV-Virus


----------



## Speeedy (8. Dezember 2016)

oder ein  LED Display. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Speeedy (8. Dezember 2016)

LCD Display

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## binär-11110110111 (8. Dezember 2016)

Und ein HDD-Festplattenlaufwerk - Off-Topic Ende.  

Wie bekomme ich nun die Kurve zu F@H ... auch ja, gibt es Neuigkeiten bezüglich des F@H-Clienten V7.4.15 beta ?


----------



## KillercornyX (8. Dezember 2016)

Mal so in die Runde gefragt: Kennt oder hat jemand ein Setup welches besonders auf Effizienz und nicht auf maximale PPD ausgelegt ist? Also besonders niedrige Watt/PPD? Dazu das ganze mit Anschaffungskosten und so weiter...
Würde mich mal so interessieren und sowas könnte man auch mal im YT-Kanal vorstellen. Das ist sicherlich interessant für Dauerfalter.


----------



## -H1N1- (8. Dezember 2016)

Hmm, ich kann seit gestern nachmittag keine WU mehr laden.

Status ist immer "*Waiting to retry work server assignment"

Was kann ich tun, damit es wieder läuft?*


----------



## binär-11110110111 (8. Dezember 2016)

-H1N1- schrieb:


> Hmm, ich kann seit gestern nachmittag keine WU mehr laden.
> 
> Status ist immer "*Waiting to retry work server assignment"
> 
> Was kann ich tun, damit es wieder läuft?*



Steht der Client im Web-Control auf "Any disease" ? Wenn nein, bitte umstellen. Zudem kann es manchmal hilfreich sein, den Computer komplett auszuschalten und vom Netz zu trennen und anschließend wieder zu starten.


----------



## KillercornyX (8. Dezember 2016)

-H1N1- schrieb:


> Hmm, ich kann seit gestern nachmittag keine WU mehr laden.
> 
> Status ist immer "*Waiting to retry work server assignment"
> 
> Was kann ich tun, damit es wieder läuft?*



Wie immer: "Reboot tut gut"....
Außerdem kannst du in der Config den Slot mal komplett entfernen, speichern, und wieder hinzufügen. So kann man übrigens auch eine WU abbrechen/abwürgen...
Falls du mit der CPU faltest, achte drauf dass die Anzahl der Threads keine Primzahl ist, das ist ein alter Bug.


----------



## -H1N1- (8. Dezember 2016)

Ich lasse nur im Chrome Browser falten, daher habe ich keine Web-Control.

Der Laptop war über Nacht vom Strom getrennt.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (8. Dezember 2016)

-H1N1- schrieb:


> Ich lasse nur im Chrome Browser falten, daher habe ich keine Web-Control.
> 
> Der Laptop war über Nacht vom Strom getrennt.



Ach sooo, sach das doch !  - dann mal eine Spurenbereinigung des Browsers vornehmen, sodaß Du anschließend die Daten neu angeben mußt. Vermutlich blockiert da irgend etwas ...


----------



## -H1N1- (8. Dezember 2016)

Okay hab ich gemacht, jetzt meldet er

"[FONT=&quot]Warning: ID request failed, retrying"[/FONT]


----------



## binär-11110110111 (8. Dezember 2016)

-H1N1- schrieb:


> Okay hab ich gemacht, jetzt meldet er
> 
> "Warning: ID request failed, retrying"



Habe gerade mal selber den Chrome gestartet, kommt bei mir das Selbe....

Ah ja, "The stats server will be down between December 7th and the 9th. Points will not be accessible during this time, but will still be accruing"...

Heißt: Der Fehler liegt NICHT bei Dir !


----------



## -H1N1- (8. Dezember 2016)

Hmmkay, dann heißt es wohl geduldig sein....


----------



## foldinghomealone (8. Dezember 2016)

KillercornyX schrieb:


> Mal so in die Runde gefragt: Kennt oder hat jemand ein Setup welches besonders auf Effizienz und nicht auf maximale PPD ausgelegt ist? Also besonders niedrige Watt/PPD? Dazu das ganze mit Anschaffungskosten und so weiter...
> Würde mich mal so interessieren und sowas könnte man auch mal im YT-Kanal vorstellen. Das ist sicherlich interessant für Dauerfalter.



Wenn man meine Analyse ansieht, kann man sehen, dass man (erst) genügend Punkte bekommt, wenn die GPU ausreichend schnell ist. Also so ab 400.000 bis 600.000 Punkte schmeissen die GPU's überproportional viel Punkte ab.
AW: PPD Performance Tabelle
Das ergibt auch die PPD-Tabelle von Holdie, wo die Titax X (Pascal), die 1080 und 1070 die effektivsten bei der PPD/Watt-Betrachtung sind. Natürlich sind diese Systeme nicht besonders billig.
PPD Performance Tabelle

Ich bin der Meinung, dass es mindestens eine 1060 6GB sein sollte, die man als als GPU verwendet. Eine 1070 wirft deutlich mehr Punkte ab, bei wahrscheinlich nur 'ein paar Watt' Mehrverbrauch.
Eine 1060 kann man wahrscheinlich mit einem Skylake-Pentium befeuern, für eine 1070 braucht man schon einen guten i3, denke ich zumindest.

Das größte Problem ist jedoch, dass man für einen genauen Vergleich den Gesamtverbrauch des Systems kennen müsste. Ich habe mal eine Woche durchgefaltet und hab im Durchschnitt 200W benötigt (i5-6600k non-OC, 1070) und 675.000PPDs erreicht.
Genaue Angaben für andere Systeme kenne ich nicht.

Prinzipiell würde ich erstmal die Gesamtkosten für eine Laufzeit (24/7) von z.B. 4 Jahren ausrechnen und mich dann entscheiden, wie viel Geld ich im Monat verbraten kann.
Dann kommt z.B. eine Zahl von 35€ raus, macht dann 1.700€, ziehe die HW-Kosten ab und rechne dann aus, wie lange die Computer dann laufen könnten und dann kann ich die Punktezahl bestimmen.


----------



## SimonSlowfood (8. Dezember 2016)

Ist letztenendes immer ne Budget Frage.

Gut, die großen Grakas mögen das beste ppd/W Verhältnis aufweisen, aber man muss da dann schon den Stromverbrauch und die Anschaffungskosten gegenüber stellen. (wie viel länger kann ich eine 1060 laufen lassen gegenüber eine TitanX usw.)



KillercornyX schrieb:


> Mal so in die Runde gefragt: Kennt oder hat jemand ein Setup welches besonders auf Effizienz und nicht auf maximale PPD ausgelegt ist? Also besonders niedrige Watt/PPD? Dazu das ganze mit Anschaffungskosten und so weiter...
> Würde mich mal so interessieren und sowas könnte man auch mal im YT-Kanal vorstellen. Das ist sicherlich interessant für Dauerfalter.



Da könnte man ja eventuell mal drüber diskutieren. Vielleicht in Budget Klassen einteilen, alá  bis 150€/a 200€/a usw. ?

Oder genauer definieren was du mit niedrige Watt/PPD meinst. System Gesamtverbrauch <100W? oder <150W?


----------



## brooker (8. Dezember 2016)

@Corny: H81M BTC + P3258 Anny + entsprechende GPU ...


----------



## Holdie (8. Dezember 2016)

Kurze Info, der Pentium G3258 wurde von Intel eingestellt und sollte somit im laufe der Zeit im Preis anziehen.
Also wer mit so einer CPU plant, sollte zeitnah zugreifen.


----------



## mattinator (8. Dezember 2016)

Mann, das gibt es nicht. Sie sind schon (vorzeitig) fertig: Folding Forum • View topic - Stats Down for Scheduled Maintenance until 12/9.


----------



## foldinghomealone (8. Dezember 2016)

SimonSlowfood schrieb:


> Ist letztenendes immer ne Budget Frage.
> 
> Gut, die großen Grakas mögen das beste ppd/W Verhältnis aufweisen, aber man muss da dann schon den Stromverbrauch und die Anschaffungskosten gegenüber stellen. (wie viel länger kann ich eine 1060 laufen lassen gegenüber eine TitanX usw.)
> 
> ...



Na gut, dann mal los.
Ich hab meine Berechnungen in den Anhang gehängt. Falls jemand Einwände zu der Tabelle hat, kann ich das gerne nochmal mit anderen Werten durchrechnen.

Gewinner ist - für mich nicht ganz unerwartet - die 1070, aber seht selbst:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Die Leistungswerte sind für 1050 und 1060 nur geschätzt. Die 200W der 1070 habe ich bei meinem System gemessen über eine Laufzeit von 1 Woche. Falls jemand Werte für 1050 und 1060 hat, bitte her damit.
(theoretische TDP-Angaben sind jedoch nutzlos)


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Dezember 2016)

mattinator schrieb:


> Mann, das gibt es nicht. Sie sind schon (vorzeitig) fertig: Folding Forum • View topic - Stats Down for Scheduled Maintenance until 12/9.



Na ja, also auf der Server-Seite von Stanford sind noch etliche DOWN oder "rejecting"
Viel unangenehmer für mich: einiges an Resultaten wurde (bisher) nicht gewertet


----------



## -H1N1- (9. Dezember 2016)

-H1N1- schrieb:


> Hmmkay, dann heißt es wohl geduldig sein....



Geduld war wohl das Zauberwort, es läuft wieder und die CPU schwitzt schön vor sich hin .


----------



## SimonSlowfood (9. Dezember 2016)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Na gut, dann mal los.
> Ich hab meine Berechnungen in den Anhang gehängt. Falls jemand Einwände zu der Tabelle hat, kann ich das gerne nochmal mit anderen Werten durchrechnen.
> 
> Gewinner ist - für mich nicht ganz unerwartet - die 1070, aber seht selbst:
> ...



Schöne Tabelle. Könntest du die nochmal mit weniger Budgets/Monat rechnen? Würde mich interessieren was raus kommen wenn man nur 30, 20, und 10€ pro monat investieren will. 

EDIT: 24,1h / Tag ist aber irgendwie ne komische Rechnung. Mit Leistung meinst du das gesamtsystem, richtig?

Was ich aus der Tabelle mitnehmen kann ist: Mit dem Gaming System falten ist immer noch das kosteneffizienteste. Dann hab ich in meiner Berechnung ein paar Seiten vorher aber irgendwo nen Denkfehler drin, oder?


----------



## SimonSlowfood (9. Dezember 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> @Corny: H81M BTC + P3258 Anny + entsprechende GPU ...



Was macht das MB so besonders?

Wäre der G4400 nicht ein entsprechnder Nachfolger für den G3258?


----------



## foldinghomealone (9. Dezember 2016)

SimonSlowfood schrieb:


> Schöne Tabelle. Könntest du die nochmal mit weniger Budgets/Monat rechnen? Würde mich interessieren was raus kommen wenn man nur 30, 20, und 10€ pro monat investieren will.
> 
> EDIT: 24,1h / Tag ist aber irgendwie ne komische Rechnung. Mit Leistung meinst du das gesamtsystem, richtig?



Ja, werde ich machen.  Klar ist aber auch, dass teuere Systeme nicht mehr finanziert werden können. Ein System mit einer Titan X bekomme ich nicht für 10€/Tag.

24,1h kommt daher, dass die HW zu "billig" ist, und man den Rest mit Stromkosten in 4Jahren gar nicht verbraten kann.


----------



## foldinghomealone (9. Dezember 2016)

SimonSlowfood schrieb:


> Was macht das MB so besonders?
> 
> Wäre der G4400 nicht ein entsprechnder Nachfolger für den G3258?



Das MB ist für 24/7 Betrieb ausgelegt.
Der Anny lässt sich übertakten


----------



## SimonSlowfood (9. Dezember 2016)

klar, da fallen dann Systeme raus.

Oder man baut so eine Tabelle anders auf. 

24/7 Folder nach Watt-Kategorien.  Sowas wie bis 100 / 150 / 200 / 250 / 300 / >300W

Dann können sich 24/7 Einsteiger daran orientieren



foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Der Anny lässt sich übertakten



Ah auch grad gesehen. Danke


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (9. Dezember 2016)

So Jungs unn Mädels ... Jetzt muss ich euch nochmal mit dem Thema iGPU vom Skylake (6700K) nerven ...

Aber nun mal Butter bei die Fische ...

Ich habe eben etwas bei Chip gelesen, was meine Vermutung in diesem Beitrag untermauern könnte 



> Mehrwert für Gamer
> Wenn Sie gerne Games zocken, fragen Sie sich vielleicht: "Was interessiert mich Onboard? Ich habe doch eine dedizierte Grafikkarte!" Die Antwort lautet: DirectX 12 Multiadapter. Mit einem Intel-Prozessor, einer DX-12-Grafikkarte und Windows 10 kann das System sämtliche verfügbare Grafikpower auf Ihre Spiele hetzen. So kann die Onboard-GPU einige Arbeiten im Postprocessing übernehmen. Dann bearbeitet die dedizierte Grafikkarte das nächste Bild umso schneller. In einem Test von Microsoft und Nvidia konnte die kombinierte Lösung rund vier Frames im Vergleich zur rein dedizierten Variante einsparen. Die Zeit der nutzlosen Onboard-GPU ist damit vorbei.



Hat irgendwer von euch irgendwelche Info´s zu Hand ... Oder könnte sich mal mit jemanden von denen auseinandersetzen ??? Mein Englisch hat nach meinem Schulabschluss im Jahre 1998 etwas gelitten


----------



## Holdie (9. Dezember 2016)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Na gut, dann mal los.
> Ich hab meine Berechnungen in den Anhang gehängt. Falls jemand Einwände zu der Tabelle hat, kann ich das gerne nochmal mit anderen Werten durchrechnen.
> 
> Gewinner ist - für mich nicht ganz unerwartet - die 1070, aber seht selbst:
> ...



Schau mal bei mir in die Tabelle auf den Preis/Leistung Sieger(Titan X-P außen vor) 
Also dafür das die Werte nur den Durchschnitt betrachten, liegen diese doch nicht so verkehrt.


----------



## mattinator (10. Dezember 2016)

@*SnakeByte0815*
Folding@Home nutzt eigentlich kein DirectX 12.


----------



## foldinghomealone (10. Dezember 2016)

SimonSlowfood schrieb:


> Schöne Tabelle. Könntest du die nochmal mit weniger Budgets/Monat rechnen? Würde mich interessieren was raus kommen wenn man nur 30, 20, und 10€ pro monat investieren will.


Hab ich jetzt mal gemacht, aber das Ergebnis als Diagramm dargestellt. Links daneben nochmal die Randbedingungen.

Negative Werte bedeuten, dass die HW-Kosten die Investsumme überschreitet.
Man sieht, dass schon ab einem monatlichem Invest von ca. 28€ die teurere Variante (1050 Ti vs. 1060 6GB bzw. 1060 6GB vs. 1070) die Führung übernimmt.

Interessant ist dabei Folgendes: Die Steigung der Kurven ist durch die PPD und den Verbrauch der jeweiligen Karte bestimmt; der Schnittpunkt mit der x-Achse durch die monatlichen Kosten für die HW.

Falls jemand genauere gemessene Durchschnittswerte für den Verbrauch von 1050 Ti und 1060 hat, werde ich die die Auswertung gerne wiederholen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SimonSlowfood (10. Dezember 2016)

Sehr schön. Falls ich mal günstig an eine 1050Ti ran komme, kann ich ja mal meine Werte durchgeben. 

Wenn ich die Tabelle so anschaue, lohnt unter 28€ monatlichem Budget die 1060 eigentlich gar nicht, richtig? Und ab 28€ kann man dann eigentlich gleich zur 1070 greifen.


----------



## foldinghomealone (10. Dezember 2016)

SimonSlowfood schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Tabelle so anschaue, lohnt unter 28€ monatlichem Budget die 1060 eigentlich gar nicht, richtig? Und ab 28€ kann man dann eigentlich gleich zur 1070 greifen.


Dass die 1060 nicht besser abschneidet hat mich auch gewundert. 
Aber das kann auch ein Fehler in den Zahlen sein, die ich angenommen habe. Für die 1070 hab ich Werte genommen, die ich selbst ermittelt habe. 
Für die 1050 Ti und die 1060 6GB habe ich den Verbrauch nur geschätzt, und PPD habe ich aus Holdies Tabelle.

Wenn jemand genaue Werte hat, kann man das nochmal durchrechnen. 
Auch wenn jemand genaue Werte für 1080 oder häufig genutzte AMD-Karten hat, kann ich die gerne aufnehmen.


----------



## brooker (10. Dezember 2016)

... für die 1060 3GB kann ich morgen Sbend oder Montagfrüh Werte liefern in Form von durchschnittliche TDP. Für die 6Gb Variante logge ich dann kommende Woche mit.


----------



## foldinghomealone (11. Dezember 2016)

PPDs wären super. Aber genauso wichtig (aber viel schwieriger zu ermitteln) ist der durchschnittliche Verbrauch des Gesamtsystems. Mit TDPs der GPUs kann man leider nix anfangen und mit Angaben von HWMonitor oder wie sie alle heißen leider auch nicht.

Auch für andere Karten wären Gesamtverbräuche interessant, weil man dann leicht ermitteln kann, ob sich die alte Graka noch lohnt, oder ob eine Neuanschaffung vernünftiger wäre.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (11. Dezember 2016)

So, ab jetzt habe ich auch die Schnauze voll von der Grafikkartentreiber hin und her Installation ... mittlerweile ist es ja schon so, dass meine Karte nicht mehr in den 2d Modus taktet 

Da betreibe ich jetzt Ursachenforschung was das takten betrifft und bis die bei NVidia das nicht auf die Reihe bekommen haben, den Treiber für´s Falten zu optimieren, bin ich vorerst raus ....

Irgendwann hab ich auch mal die Schnauze voll


----------



## brooker (11. Dezember 2016)

@Snake: Danke das Du solange durchgehalten hast! Ich kann es voll und ganz verstehen. Nun nicht aufregen und chillig Zocken. Deine Cpu bleibt für lecker 0xa7 im Rennen?

Go Go Nvidia! Wo bleibt der vernünftige Treiber?


----------



## alexk94 (11. Dezember 2016)

Was sagt Nvidia zu diesen Problem? Arbeiten die an einer Lösung oder geht es ihnen einfach am Hintern vorbei? Würde mich als AMD-Grafikkarten-Nutzer mal interessieren. Nicht das sie sich einfach gesagt haben, dass wird jetzt nicht mehr unterstützt, die Geforce-Karten sind zum spielen  gedacht, nicht zum falten.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (11. Dezember 2016)

@alexk94: Die CUDA-Technik ist ja nach wie vor in den GPUs vorhanden. Wie ich das hier entnehmen konnte, treten die Probleme meist im Zusammenhang mit Windows 10 auf und dieses ist immer noch hoffnungslos mit Kinderkrankheiten verseucht.


----------



## JayTea (11. Dezember 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> ... ich glaube, dass im Bios "Auto" eingestellt werden musste. Hatte das früher mehrfach so gemacht.



Ich habe heute einen Blick ins BIOS geworfen, weil ich momentan eh nicht zocke und daher die iGPU meines 6700K auf einem Asus MaximusVIII Hero nutzen will.
Dummerweise habe ich sie aber nicht ans Laufen bekommen!? Über Vorschläge freue ich mich sehr! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chischko (11. Dezember 2016)

Also ich hab auch allmälich die Schnauze voll und echt keinen Bock mehr ständig die Treiber hin und her zu installieren etc. 
Wenn die Fuzzen von nVidia hier nich bald was nachreichen bzw. es einen Workaround gibt bin ich auch erstmal raus und weg vom F@H Fenster! Kotzt einfach an und schadet dieser grundsätzlich sehr guten Sache leider wirklich nachhaltig und vergrault User und schafft leider bei potentiellen neuen Teilnehmern eine zusätzliche, künstliche und absolut unnötige Hemmschwelle.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (11. Dezember 2016)

Hat den gar kein Treiber zuvor funktioniert ? Ich verwende auch einen älteren Treiber (372,54), win7 x64.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (11. Dezember 2016)

Das Problem ist BF1 startet mit den älteren Treibern nicht ...
Ich denke das ist derzeit das Hauptproblem


----------



## mattinator (11. Dezember 2016)

JayTea schrieb:


> Über Vorschläge freue ich mich sehr!
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Primary Display auf iGPU, dann sollte diese im Windows erkannt werden. Kabel natürlich korrekt angeschlossen und den iGPU-Monitor als primäres Display konfigurieren. Für F@H muss dann wahrscheinlich noch der GPU-Index umgestellt werden. Habe das mit meiner Hardware (s. Signatur) und Windows 10 mal analog durchgespielt.


----------



## foldinghomealone (12. Dezember 2016)

BF ist eh überbewertet. Es lebe Doom.
Nichts für ungut.

Was spricht denn gegen ein Zweitsystem z.B. Ubuntu nur zum Falten?


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (12. Dezember 2016)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> BF ist eh überbewertet. Es lebe Doom.
> Nichts für ungut.
> 
> Was spricht denn gegen ein Zweitsystem z.B. Ubuntu nur zum Falten?



Die Tatsache das ein 2. Rechner in meinem zu teuer ist und ich gar kein Platz dafür habe ...

Und ein DualBoot in so fern ******** ist, ich kann ja nicht immer warten bis die WU zuende gerechnet hat, damit ich dann normal weitermachen kann ...

NV soll einfach seine Treiber in den Griff gekommen ... Dafür haben wie sie schließlich auch bezahlt, als wie uns für ihre Karten entschieden haben und ihnen unser Geld gegeben haben ...


----------



## brooker (12. Dezember 2016)

@Snake: was wäre dir ein reiner Falter wert? Wir haben genug Teile und es müsste nur das noch fehlende gekauft werden


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (12. Dezember 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> @Snake: was wäre dir ein reiner Falter wert? Wir haben genug Teile und es müsste nur das noch fehlende gekauft werden



Ich habe doch kein Platz für sowas ... Ich wüsste nicht wo ich ihn hinstellen soll ... 

Außerdem habe ich hier potente Hardware ... Mir fehlen nur die richtigen Treiber


----------



## foldinghomealone (12. Dezember 2016)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Die Tatsache das ein 2. Rechner in meinem zu teuer ist und ich gar kein Platz dafür habe ...
> 
> Und ein DualBoot in so fern ******** ist, ich kann ja nicht immer warten bis die WU zuende gerechnet hat, damit ich dann normal weitermachen kann ...


Ich meinte ein Dualboot System. Dann setzt dir ein zweites Windows auf und nimm es nur für BF. Dann kannst das eine System zum Falten und für alles andere verwenden und das andere Windows nur für BF.




SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> NV soll einfach seine Treiber in den Griff gekommen ... Dafür haben wie sie schließlich auch bezahlt, als wie uns für ihre Karten entschieden haben und ihnen unser Geld gegeben haben ...


Die Leute kaufen die Karten zum Zocken und nicht zum Falten. NV muss im Wochentakt neue Treiber raushauhen, damit bei neuen Spielen alles funktioniert. Die können auf eine kleine Randgruppe nicht immer Rücksicht nehmen.


----------



## Cartesius (12. Dezember 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> @Snake: was wäre dir ein reiner Falter wert? Wir haben genug Teile und es müsste nur das noch fehlende gekauft werden



Nur mal aus Interesse und ohne Ambition auf eine FoPaSa, gibt es irgendwo eine Liste, in welcher potentielle Interessenten einer FoPaSa einsehen können, welche Hardware "zur Verfügung" steht? 

Ich habe lediglich in dem Thread *Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften* folgendes gefunden: Klick.  Dem nach sind "lediglich" 2 GPUs vorhanden und warten auf ihren Einsatz. Aber wie sieht es mit PSU, Mainboard, CPU, ... aus?


----------



## JayTea (12. Dezember 2016)

Jawollo, danke!! 
Ich habe lediglich "iGFX" bei Primary Display ausgewählt aber sonst keinerlei Einstellungen unter Windows oder F@h vorgenommen/vornhmen müssen.
Zuerst hatte ich zwar gar kein Bild und ich dachte schon, ich müsste das BIOS resetten aber nun läufts scheinbar. 

Nachtrag: Und mir ist direkt aufgefallen, dass das Bild der iGPU dunkler/kontrastreicher ist.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (12. Dezember 2016)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Ich meinte ein Dualboot System. Dann setzt dir ein zweites Windows auf und nimm es nur für BF. Dann kannst das eine System zum Falten und für alles andere verwenden und das andere Windows nur für BF.



Genau das habe ich vorhin geschrieben wieso das für mich nicht in Frage kommt.
Wenn ich Finish gehe, kann ich nicht noch ewig warten bis die Kiste mal fertig ist um dann wieder in Windows booten zu können ... Sry, aber für sowas habsch kinne Muse 




foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Die Leute kaufen die Karten zum Zocken und nicht zum Falten. NV muss im Wochentakt neue Treiber raushauhen, damit bei neuen Spielen alles funktioniert. Die können auf eine kleine Randgruppe nicht immer Rücksicht nehmen.



Siehst du, dass iss genau das was ich meine ... Red´s nur schön ...
Für mich iss das nen No Go ...
Lass mich Raten ... Das iss gar kein Bug im Treiber, dass iss´n Feature


----------



## foldinghomealone (12. Dezember 2016)

Na gut, ich verstehe es immer noch nicht. Bei mir wäre das kein Problem, da ich eh nur Zocken kann, wenn die Kinder im Bett sind. Und dann drück ich um 17Uhr auf finish und bis sie versorgt sind, is die WU fertig und ich kann zocken.
Und man muss ja auch nicht warten bis gefinisht ist. Gehen zwar ein paar Punkte verloren, aber was solls. Es kommt doch eh auf die WU an und nicht auf die Punkte.

Ich sehe schon, dass es ein Bug ist. Aber einer, der nur einige Leute weltweit betrifft. Deswegen hab ich für sowas Verständnis. 
Auch deswegen, weil die so oft Updates raushauen. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass die das Problem lösen und beim nächsten Update funktionierts wieder nicht und sie müssen das Problem wieder lösen und so weiter und so fort. Und für das ist die Zielgruppe zu klein.

Wäre halt schön, wenn du weiterfalten würdest


----------



## brooker (12. Dezember 2016)

... hey, wenns darum geht. Wir haben dank Matti ein Tool zum automatischen Finishen nach Zeit. Ich nutze das schon ein paar Monate. Funkt super! Beschreibung usw ist im HowTo des FAH hinterlegt.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (13. Dezember 2016)

Da ja hier im Markplatz niemand meine GTX960  haben wollte, habe ich mich gestern mal kurz dazu entschlossen, die 960 wieder reinzustecken und den 372.20 zu installieren.
Nun habe ich das System die Nacht falten lassen und siehe da




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Primärlast am Netzteil sind Laut Brennenstuhl Schätzeisen 398 Watt ...

Nur mit der 1080 konnte ich die Case-Lüfter mit Mindestdrehzahl laufen lassen, jetzt muss ich die oben 900rpm, hinten 1000rpm und vorne 1000rpm ...
Schon krass was diese kleine Karte ausmacht 

Achja für interessierte ..,. Das Leadex lief die ganze Nacht mit Lüfter an ... Also diese Last scheint ihm nicht am Ar*** vorbei zu gehen ...
Nur mit 1080 + 6Thread CPU Lag die Last bei ca 260 Watt und der das Netzteil lief permanent passiv ...


----------



## foldinghomealone (13. Dezember 2016)

Das Bild hat mich jetzt einige Zeit verwirrt. Dachte, die 960 macht 800PPD....

Hast du Messungen zum Gesamtverbrauch für nur 1080?
Mich wundert es, dass der Gesamtverbrauch bei nur 260W mit CPU liegt. Das brauch ich auch mit meiner 1070.
Und Killecorny gibt 280-300W an für GPU-Falten (Gesamtsystem) bei ner 1080 @ 2050MHz


----------



## KillercornyX (13. Dezember 2016)

Nur zum Verständnis: die 280-300W beziehen sich auf das gesamte System.


----------



## foldinghomealone (13. Dezember 2016)

Ja, hab meine oberen Post nochmal angepasst. 

Ich verstehe jetzt nicht, wieso eure Werte so weit auseinanderliegen:


SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Nur mit 1080 + 6Thread CPU Lag die Last bei ca 260 Watt  ...


----------



## SimonSlowfood (13. Dezember 2016)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Nur mit 1080 + 6Thread CPU Lag die Last bei ca 260 Watt und der das Netzteil lief permanent passiv ...



Es wird wirklich zeit für ein Rechner Upgrade bei mir  GTX 970 falten braucht mein Gesamtsystem schon 280W, mit CPU glaub um die 320-330W


----------



## KillercornyX (13. Dezember 2016)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Ich verstehe jetzt nicht, wieso eure Werte so weit auseinanderliegen:



Naja, das gibts halt noch mehr Faktoren: Prozessor und dessen Verbrauch, Stromverbrauch Mainboard, Anzahl HDDs im System, Auslastung und Effizienz des Netzteils, Anzahl Lüfter, ...
Zudem ist mein 1080 ja ziemlich hoch getacktet, was natürlich auch mehr Strom zieht gegenüber normalem Takt und anderen Herstellern.
Das läppert sich zusammen und daher hab ich schon einen leicht höheren Verbrauch.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (13. Dezember 2016)

Du musst aber auch bedenken, dass das Programm Folding@Home die 960 mit der 1080 verwechselt. Warum auch immer das so ist. 
Die 960 ist die 1080 und die 1080 ist die 960 

Mein 6700 läuft mit angeschaltet Turbo auf 4GHz  und die 1080 bleibt mit ca 60 Grad recht kühl beim Falten. Das setzt den Stromverbrauch zusätzlich noch runter. Das sind alles Faktoren die man mit einbringen muss. 
Im Vergleich zu meiner vorherigen 980ti HoF, ist der Verbrauch der 1080 HoF nahezu lächerlich


----------



## KillercornyX (13. Dezember 2016)

Öhm, 60°C ist jetzt nicht unbedingt kühl. Aber durchaus ein guter Wert für LuKü.
Da meine 1080 wassergekühlt wird, sind da nur 40-45°C, je nach Bedingungen. Soweit ich das weiß sinkt auch der Stromverbrauch der GPU je kühler sie ist. Es kann sich also lohnen die Lüfterkurve in Sachen Temperatur zu optimieren wenn die Geräuschkulisse sekundär ist.


----------



## foldinghomealone (13. Dezember 2016)

KillercornyX schrieb:


> ...sind da nur 40-45°C, je nach Bedingungen. Soweit ich das weiß sinkt auch der Stromverbrauch der GPU je kühler sie ist. Es kann sich also lohnen die Lüfterkurve in Sachen Temperatur zu optimieren wenn die Geräuschkulisse sekundär ist.


Ich weiß was du meinst, und gebe dir da prinzipiell auch recht, obwohl es sich um eher marginale Einflüsse handelt bei diesen Temps. Aber wenn man jetzt deine super kalte Karte mit SnakeBytes' warmer Karte vergleicht, widerspricht sich deine Aussage. 
Wenn man die Karten bei 80-100°C betreibt sind die Leistungsverluste deutlich größer


----------



## foldinghomealone (13. Dezember 2016)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Mich wundert es, dass der Gesamtverbrauch bei nur 260W mit CPU liegt. Das brauch ich auch mit meiner 1070.


Stimmt nicht ganz, mein Stromverbrauchsmessgerätdingensen zeigt gerade 230W bei 3 CPU Threads zum CPU-Falten und für die GPU 1 CPU Thread an.

TDP bei i7-6700k und i5-6600k ist gleich.
TDP für meine 1070 ist 150W, für deine HoF 180W. Also passt das auch.
Interessant, hätte gedacht, dass die 1080 mehr schluckt.
Super Sache, also!!!!


----------



## brooker (13. Dezember 2016)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Ich weiß was du meinst, und gebe dir da prinzipiell auch recht, obwohl es sich um eher marginale Einflüsse handelt bei diesen Temps. Aber wenn man jetzt deine super kalte Karte mit SnakeBytes' warmer Karte vergleicht, widerspricht sich deine Aussage.
> Wenn man die Karten bei 80-100°C betreibt sind die Leistungsverluste deutlich größer



... marginal mach binnen eines Jahres auch einen zweistelligen Betrag aus. Haben oder nicht 

... das warme CPUs und GPUs auf Grund der eintretenden Leckströme mehr Spannung brauchen als gut gekühlte ist bekannt und von Corny gemeint. Was ist daran falsch?


----------



## foldinghomealone (13. Dezember 2016)

Nichts. 
Nur die Notwendigkeit der Spannungserhöhung wg. Leckströmen bei 40 bzw. 60 Grad ist marginal. Bei höheren Temperaturen ist der Einfluss wesentlich größer.
Das ist was ich gemeint habe


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (13. Dezember 2016)

Ich hab die 960 wieder ausgebaut, da sie nun doch gekauft wurde ^^

Morgen früh nach dem Nächtlichen Falten liefere neue Wert ... Dann kann ich genau sagen warm der GPU ist und welche Primäre Last am Netzteil anliegt ... 

EDIT:

Also nach nächtlichem Falten ... macht euch selber das Bild ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schätzeisen sagt 220 - 230 Watt aus der Streckdose ...
das sind 230 * 0,92 = 212 Watt, die der Rechner vom Netzteil verlangt 
Ein guter Wert für solche Hardware


----------



## Tischi89 (15. Dezember 2016)

Für alle dies es vllt interessiert:
bei mir faltet meine 970 wieder mit dem aktuellen Treiber  376.33 WHQL!

Endlich! juhuu!


----------



## mattinator (15. Dezember 2016)

Da wirst Du wohl keine Core21-Projekte bekommen haben. Lt. NVIDIA sind sie am Problem dran, aber in diesem Treiber ist es noch nicht beseitigt. Obwohl sie die Korrektur beim Folding initiieren wollten, wird's wahrscheinlich einen Hotfix geben (s. https://forums.geforce.com/default/...read-released-12-14-16-/post/5037742/#5037742).


----------



## Tischi89 (15. Dezember 2016)

mhh okay...vor dem trieber ging es bei mir so garnicht...jetzt kann ich wenigstens wieder punkte sammeln


----------



## Watertouch (15. Dezember 2016)

Hi,
ich baue gerade einen kleinen Zweit PC/Fileserver aus teilweise rumliegenden- und teilweise neuen Teilen zusammen.

Der PC sieht aus wie folgt:
AMD Athlon II X4 845 Carizzo
4GB DDR3-1866 Elixir
Gigabyte GTX 750 Ti 2GB
bq! Pure Power 9 300W

Lohnt es sich damit [750 Ti] zu falten? Also vom Stromverbrauch/Leistungs-Verhältnis?
Eigentlich wollte ich ja auch mal mit der GTX 1080 im Haupt PC eine Runde falten, aber nach diversen Problemen musste ich das aus Zeitgründen aufgeben. 
Wenn die Effizienz nicht so berauschend ist, wie sähe das mit einer 1050 Ti 4GB aus? Da müsste doch bestimmt ordentlich was drin sein bei der Leistung.

Gruß


----------



## JayTea (15. Dezember 2016)

Hey Watertouch, schön das du dabei bist! 

Generell ist Falten mit der alten 750Ti noch möglich aber Bäume reißt sie keine mehr aus. Abgesehen von den Punkten kommt es darauf aber nicht nur an, denn es zählt jede WU für die Wissenschaft. Dennoch ist die Effizienz eher schlecht; da hast du leider recht. Die GTX 150Ti macht da eine deutlich bessere Figur und liefert als netten Nebeneffekt sogar noch mehr Punkte ab! 
Hier eine grobe Einschätzung zu den Punkten: PPD-Diagramm. Leider haben wir bisher nur einen Wert für die GTX 150Ti, was viel zu wenig ist. Wäre wirklich klasse, wenn du mit der Karte mitfaltest und mehr Daten in Holdies Tabelle zur Verfügung stellst! 
Allerdings könnte auch der Athlon etwas schwach auf der Brust sein, denn nvidia-Karten müssen (im Gegensatz zu AMD) die WUs "vorgekaut" bekommen. Wahrscheinlich limitiert in deinem Fall die CPU die GPU beim Falten.

Die GTX 1080 legt (natürlich) ganz klar nochmal eine Schippe drauf, was die Leistung beim Falten angeht.
Worin liegt genau das Problem? Nur, dass du sie nicht fürs Falten ans Laufen bekommst oder gibts ein generelles Problem? Wir helfen gern! 
Hinweis an der Stelle: ärgerlicherweise kann nvidia momentan/seit einiger Zeit keinen aktuellen Treiber zur Verfügung stellen, der mit F@h kompatibel ist. *klick*
Der aktuelle, funktioierende ist der Treiber mit der Versionsnummer 372.70.


Besten Gruß,
jT


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. Dezember 2016)

@Watertouch:
Bis vor paar Monaten hat bei mir ne 750Ti ohne Spannungserhöhung mit 1386MHz gefaltet > ~90kPPD (72-112kPPD)


----------



## foldinghomealone (15. Dezember 2016)

Schön, dass du dabei bist. 

Eine 1050 Ti ist eine verlockende Wahl, weil sie so günstig ist.  Sie hat jedoch nicht das ideale PPD/Watt Verhältnis.
Das Problem ist, dass Karten, die nicht ein gewisses Maß an "Mindestgeschwindikgeit" haben, schlechter bewertet werden.
Das kann man in folgendem Link sehen:
PPD Performance Tabelle
Karten die über 300-400kPPD machen werden quasi belohnt, dass sie so schnell sind und bekommen überproportional mehr Punkte.
Deswegen schneiden Karten wie die 1070/1080 oder sogar Titan X wesentlich besser ab im PPD/Watt-Ranking.
Bei ner 1050 Ti würde ich so um die 175kPPD erwarten.

Ich finde diese Nicht-Linearität in der PPD-Vergabe ungerecht und auch kontraproduktiv auf längere Sicht, weil wir derzeit durch die schnellen Karten eine gewaltige PPD-Inflation haben. 

Wenn du Wert auf Rankings und Punkte legst, würde ich eher zur 1060 6GB greifen. Ob deine CPU damit nicht überlastet ist kann ich nicht beurteilen.
Ansonsten ist die 1050 Ti ein günstiger und effizienter/stromsparender Falter. Und es kommt ja nicht auf die Punkte an, sondern auf jede WU.

Und wie JT schon erwähnt hast, wenn du die 1080 mal zum Falten nutzen willst, wir können dir bei deinen Problemen helfen.


----------



## brooker (15. Dezember 2016)

Hallo Watertouch, schön wieder was von Dir zu hören! Und dann noch mit einem Dauerfalter *begeistert schau* 

Zur 750Ti wurde schon alles gesagt, was aber nicht klar ist, ist was Du mit dem Falter erreichen möchtest und wo deine Restriktionen liegen. Nur so können wir die Frage gut beantworten. Sage mal bitte was dazu.

Zur GTX1060 6GB: ich vermute, aber das bin ich gerade noch am gegenprüfen, dass die 6GB Variante ca. 50-80TPPDs mehr machen könnte als die 3BG Varianten. 

Zur CPU: es gibt aktuelle einen Beta-FAH-Client bei dem auch "schwächere" CPUs ausreichend Power haben für "starke" GPUs. Das habe ich bisher nur gehört und konnte es aus Zeitgründen noch nicht selbst prüfen.

Zur 1050Ti: ich bin gerade dabei eine zu organisieren. Sobald die da ist, gibts Werte.


----------



## Watertouch (15. Dezember 2016)

Hui, das sind ja ne Menge an Antworten.
Fangen wir mal oben an.

@JayTea
Meine diversen Problemchen sind ein Paar Seiten weiter hinten in diesem Thread.
Dazu gehörten:
-Niedrige und unbeständige PPD
-Instabilitäten des Clients
-Treiberprobleme

Was ich versucht habe:
- Neuinstallation von Windows inklusive knapp 500GB an Programmen und Spielen [arme 16K Leitung ]
- Neuinstallation des Grafiktreibers
- Andere Grafiktreiber
- Installation von Linux im Dualboot mit NaCL Client auf Linux Mint
- mit/ohne OC

Soweit keine Besserung. Brooker hat mal zwischenzeitlich per TeamViewer reingeschaut, wonach ich dann auch angemessene PPD hatte, das war jedoch nur temporär.
Aus Zeitgründen und weil ich das ganze gebastel leid war, habe ich dann schließlich aufgegeben. Mein Hauptsystem muss einfach dauerhaft funktionsfähig sein, da kann und möchte ich nicht die ganze Zeit dran zu Gange sein.

@A.Meier-PS3
Da sieht man wohl auch das "überproportionale" PPD Verhalten - Schade!

@foldinghomealone
Klar, es ist nett anzuschauen wie man hohe PPD Werte erreicht, mir selbst ist das jedoch völlig egal. Mir gefällt es nur nicht Leistung und Potenzial zu vergeuden.
Es ist definitiv eine nette kleine Sache mit einer 750 Ti zu falten, aber das ist weder aus ökologischer noch ökonomischer Sicht sinnvoll und effizient. Die Stromkosten sind zwar bei einer 750 Ti alles andere als enorm, aber man möchte ja schließlich auch, dass der verbrauchte und bezahlte Strom effizient in Leistung und somit PPD umgewandelt wird.
Eine GTX 1060 klingt natürlich nicht schlecht, aber das Geld sitzt gerade jetzt vor Weihnachten alles andere als locker.

@Brooker
Restriktionen habe ich soweit keine. Es wäre nunmal schade die 750 Ti nicht einzuspannen, wenn sie denn schon vorhanden ist.
Mich fasziniert der Gedanke mit meiner überschüssigen Leistung der Wissenschaft auf die Sprünge zu helfen, jedoch reagiere ich allergisch gegen Arbeit [in diesem Fall Strom/Leistung]
für nichts. Wenn die PPD Leistung der GTX 750 Ti wirklich so niedrig liegt, kommen in mir Zweifel auf ob überhaupt ein Nutze darin besteht 24/7 diese Karte falten zu lassen.


Gruß 

Edit: stark gekürzte Version, Tapatalk meinte abstürzen zu müssen als ich fast fertig mit dem Schreiben war.

Edit2: Achtet bitte nicht auf Rechtschreibung und Grammatik, ich bin am Handy und es ist spät.

Edit3:
@Brooker 
über meinen Vater kann ich eventuell mit etwas Glück eine GTX 1050 Ti organisieren, ich schau mal ob das klappt.


----------



## foldinghomealone (16. Dezember 2016)

Watertouch schrieb:


> ...aber man möchte ja schließlich auch, dass der verbrauchte und bezahlte Strom effizient in Leistung und somit PPD umgewandelt wird.
> Eine GTX 1060 klingt natürlich nicht schlecht, aber das Geld sitzt gerade jetzt vor Weihnachten alles andere als locker.


Leistung und PPD sind was anderes wg. der überproportionalen Punktevergabe bei schnellen GPUs. 

Wenns für die 1060 nicht langt, ist die 1050 TI ein effizienter/stromgünstiger Falter, der jedoch deutlich weniger Punkte abwirft. Aber das ist dir ja egal.


----------



## chischko (16. Dezember 2016)

Der neue nV Treiber ist da. Funktioniert das nun?


----------



## mattinator (16. Dezember 2016)

Eher nicht (s. Rumpelkammer: PCGH Folding@Home-Thread II).


----------



## harley765 (17. Dezember 2016)

hat eigentlich schon mal wer einen Test gemacht wie es sich mit zwei GPU's besser faltet?

1. mit SLI mehr PPD?
2. ohne SLI mehr PPD?
3. egal..?


----------



## mattinator (17. Dezember 2016)

SLI sollte dem FAHClient egal sein, pro Karte ein Slot.
EDIT: Falls mit SLI F@H "eine GPU" sehen sollte, wäre das auf Grund des mit der Rechenleistung überproportionalen PPD-Zuwachses die bessere Variante.


----------



## brooker (17. Dezember 2016)

... soweit ich mich richtig erinnere hat HisN das mal ausprobiert. SLI wird vom aktuellen Client wohl nicht unterstützt. Beim Falten muss SLI deaktiviert werden.
Selbes hat Loebi bei AMD festgestellt!


----------



## brooker (17. Dezember 2016)

Draußen weht ein Wind, ein kalter, 
darum macht an die Falter,
Familie, Katz und Hund, 
ist dann warm und bleibt gesund!

In diesem Sinne happy Folding und allen einen schönen 4. Advent!


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (17. Dezember 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> Draußen weht ein Wind, ein kalter,
> darum macht an die Falter,
> Familie, Katz und Hund ist dann warm und bleibt gesund!
> 
> In diesem Sinne happy Folding und allen einen schönen 4. Advent!





Dank, euch ebenfalls


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Dezember 2016)

Weihnachten naht mit grossen Schritten
Da muss man brooker nicht weiter bitten
Das reimen ist gleich nach dem falten
Sein Zweittalent - wert zu erhalten
Hier dient das andre gleich dem einen
Ein Optimum will das mir scheinen

Danke, Bruder, für deinen stetigen Einsatz; danke *euch allen *und eine frohe und glückliche Advent-Zeit


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (18. Dezember 2016)

zwei kurze Fragen, bei denen ihr mir sicher teilweise helfen könnt. Habe Folding at home neuinstalliert. Und seitdem habe ich nur noch einen CPU - slot.. und es scheint so als ob mein Internetzugang den Server blockieren würde, die Versuche neue WUs zu laden scheitern nämlich alle.


----------



## wait (18. Dezember 2016)

Ein versuch

Es falten die Falter, das ist nicht schwer, muss nur  ne richtige Graka   her.
Schnell, geschwind den Client starten und schon kann die Graka ackern.
Sollte es dann doch nicht klappen musst du dir den brooker schnappen.
Ratz Fatz ist das getan,  und schon kommt die erst Wu schnell dran.

Ich wünsche Euch allen schönen 4. Advent

Gruß wait


----------



## brooker (18. Dezember 2016)

@wait: 

@Yoshi: Hast du ein komplett neues System aufgesetzt oder lediglich den FAH vorher deinstalliert? Wenn letzteres der Fall ist ist wie von wait beschrieben für die GPU ein Slot anzulegen. Wie das geht findest du im HowTo fürn FAH-Client.
Warum der CPU - SLOT keine WUs bekommt liegt vermutlich an der Anzahl der zugewiesenen CPU-Threads. Wenn hier eine Primzahl eingestellt wurde, gibt's keine WUs. Das ändern und es geht wie gewohnt los. 
Solltest Du nicht klarkommen kann ich gern mit  Teamviewer drüberschauen. Ich brauche die TV-Version und die Zugangsdaten.


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (18. Dezember 2016)

> 21:05:06:******************************* System ********************************
> 21:05:06:          CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-5820K CPU @ 3.30GHz
> 21:05:06:       CPU ID: GenuineIntel Family 6 Model 63 Stepping 2
> 21:05:06:         CPUs: 12
> ...



So  sieht das ganze im Log aus (CPU). Und beim anlegen des GPU-slots kriege ich einen  Fehler. Aber werde mir das morgen nochmal genauer anschauen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Dezember 2016)

@KlawWarYoshi:
Was ist den in deinem System an GPU's verbaut?

Das System in deinem Profil ist nicht mehr aktuell.


----------



## brooker (18. Dezember 2016)

@Yoshi: ... schöne CPU   ... bei der CPU ist es klar - 11 Freds sind dem Slot zugewiesen. 11 ist eine Primzahl. Bitte ändere auf 10 Freds und es wird laufen!   ... den Rest mit der GPU dann morgen.


----------



## SimonSlowfood (19. Dezember 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> Zur 1050Ti: ich bin gerade dabei eine zu organisieren. Sobald die da ist, gibts Werte.



Da bin ich gespannt. Noch hab ich keinen gescheiten Preis dafür gefunden. Evtl ändert sich was, wenn die Mediamarkt Gutschein aktion ab morgen kommt (60€ gutschein für 50€ kaufen. dann kann man für 3 gutscheine also 150€ z.b. ne Zotac 1050 Ti OC kaufen)


----------



## SimonSlowfood (20. Dezember 2016)

Achso, falls sich jemand dafür interessiert:

Geleakte Mediamarkt Geschenkkarten Aktion 2016 [20.12. - 21.12.]

MM hat auch noch andere 1050Ti im Angebot, aber die Zotac gefiel mir von den Testberichten her am besten (Kupferkühler, niedrige tempereaturen unter Last -> Leiseres gesamtsystem)

Edit: gerade gesehen, die Zotac 1050Ti OC gibts nicht mehr bei MM


----------



## brooker (22. Dezember 2016)

HisN schrieb:


> NV-Fix für den Treiber ist da.
> Aktuelle Treiber falten wieder.
> 
> 3DCenter Forum - NVIDIA GeForce Game Ready 376.48 Hotfix-Release



Bitte informiert jemand auch unsere Teammitglied er die wegen der Treiberproblematik temporär ausgesetzt haben.


----------



## Rarek (22. Dezember 2016)

wie gedenkst du dir das Informieren?

wer hier nicht ins Forum schaut, da ist's schlecht mit informieren... oder gibts ne interne mailliste, von der ich nüscht weiß?


----------



## brooker (22. Dezember 2016)

... meinte nur die, die sich hier im Forum dazu geäußert, deshalb nicht folden konnte und ggfs. abgemeldet haben. Waren 4-5 Mann, wenn ich nicht irre.


----------



## mattinator (22. Dezember 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> Bitte informiert jemand auch unsere Teammitglied er die wegen der Treiberproblematik temporär ausgesetzt haben.



Nicht so schnell, erst mal hier schauen: https://forums.geforce.com/default/...g-hot-fix-driver-376-48/post/5041956/#5041956.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (23. Dezember 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> Bitte informiert jemand auch unsere Teammitglied er die wegen der Treiberproblematik temporär ausgesetzt haben.



Da warst du denn wohl etwas schneller als Ich ... 

Probiere Ich heute nachmittag & dann über Nacht aus


----------



## sonntagskind (23. Dezember 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> @wait:
> 
> Warum der CPU - SLOT keine WUs bekommt liegt vermutlich an der Anzahl der zugewiesenen CPU-Threads. Wenn hier eine Primzahl eingestellt wurde, gibt's keine WUs.



KLUGSCHEISSMODUS EIN:  Die "2" ist auch eine Primzahl  (zugegeben die einzig gerade.) KLUGSCHEISSMODUS AUS 

Bin gespannt, obs der neue Treiber endlich reißt, ich will auch mal wieder zocken.


----------



## mattinator (23. Dezember 2016)

Schon wieder mal keine Stats Updates (Folding Forum • View topic - Stats not updating?). Die Stanford Server machen wohl schon Weihnachten ?


----------



## brooker (23. Dezember 2016)

... die sind überfordert, weil das Team 70335 trotz Treiberprobleme so rockt.


----------



## wait (23. Dezember 2016)

Ich wünsche dem gesamten Team,

Ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und erholsame Feiertage.

Gruß
wait


----------



## brooker (23. Dezember 2016)

... dem möchte ich mich anschließen!


----------



## mattinator (23. Dezember 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> ... dem möchte ich mich anschließen!



Na wenn wir schon mal dabei sind ... Auch von mir beste Wünsche an alle für ein friedliches, gesundes und besinnliches Weihnachtsfest.


----------



## Holdie (23. Dezember 2016)

Ich schließe mich an und wünsche euch allen ebenfalls ein Frohes Fest.

@brooker nutze die Tage und atme mal durch. Respekt von mir, dass du neben deinen Zwillingen, Frau und Job noch Zeit findest für die vielen Projekte.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. Dezember 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (23. Dezember 2016)

Auch von mir ein paar besinnliche Festtage und erholsame Feiertage


----------



## brooker (23. Dezember 2016)

Holdie schrieb:


> @brooker nutze die Tage und atme mal durch. Respekt von mir, dass du neben deinen Zwillingen, Frau und Job noch Zeit findest für die vielen Projekte.



Du kannst Dir sicher vorstellen, wir es mir unter den Nägeln brennt einige abzuschliesen und bei YT richtig loszulegen. Ersteres muss erstmal erfolgen. Das passt aber, denn für YT brauchen wir für Sie Skripts und Standards noch Zeit. 
Bitte auch nicht übersehen, YT wird vom YT-TEAM getrieben und da bin ich aktuell höchstens Berater. FlyingPC und D3x84  stemmen dort die Balken sehr respektable für uns 

Und wenn ich an 2017 denke lacht das Herz. Ich habe aktuell schon richtig viele Spenden in Form von Hardware bekommen und einiges wurde mir bereits in Aussicht gestellt. Das  bedeutet, dass das von Loebstraus und mir erdachte Folding-Cluster-Brandenburg tatsächlich realisiert werden kann. Aber dazu später mehr. Ich sage jetzt nur soviel, dass wir die Hardware mit Leuten hier aus dem Team bei Loebi zusammenschrauben und zum Laufen bringen wollen. Ich freue mich drauf.


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Dezember 2016)

Auch von mir an dieser Stelle die besten Wünsche an euch alle; geniesst die Festzeit und erholt euch gut
Danke dafür, dass ihr euch der Forschung verschrieben habt und somit den PC auch für eine zweite, sinnvolle Sache nutzt (nebst Gaming )


----------



## alexk94 (24. Dezember 2016)

Frohe Weihnachten allen hier, einen guten Rusch sowie einen guten Start ins neue Jahr.

Alex


----------



## binär-11110110111 (24. Dezember 2016)

Auch von mir an dieser Stelle Frohe Weihnachten. Mögen Eure Hardware-Träume unterm Christbaum in Erfüllung gehen !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KillercornyX (24. Dezember 2016)

@Brooker

Argh...Mein Linux-Fopasa-Server macht grad mächtig Probleme beim Falten. Nach kurzter Zeit wird der Bildschirm scharz und lässt sich nicht reaktivieren.  Das System und die Dienste laufen aber noch im Hintergrund.
Leider schmeißt mir FaH eine Bad WU nach der anderen und hört irgendwann komplett auf. Was läuft hier falsch? Ich hab nichts geändert... 
Selbst mit Standardtakt tritt das Problem auf. Kann was mit der Grafikkarte sein? Ich brauch mal Hilfe und Lösungsvorschläge. Treiber hab ich schon neu installiert....



Spoiler



11:44:45:WU01:FS01ownload 95.02%
11:44:51:WU01:FS01ownload 97.67%
11:44:57:WU01:FS01ownload 99.69%
11:44:58:WU01:FS01ownload complete
11:44:58:WU01:FS01:Received  Unit: id:01 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:9209 run:49 clone:34  gen:48 core:0x21 unit:0x0000005aab436c685796c0e8227933a6
11:44:58:WU01:FS01:Starting
11:44:58:WU01:FS01:Running  FahCore: /usr/bin/FAHCoreWrapper  /var/lib/fahclient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Linux/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_21.fah/FahCore_21  -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 2136 -checkpoint 30 -gpu 0  -gpu-vendor nvidia
11:44:58:WU01:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 7455
11:44:58:WU01:FS01:Core PID:7459
11:44:58:WU01:FS01:FahCore 0x21 started
11:44:58:WU01:FS01:0x21:*********************** Log Started 2016-12-24T11:44:58Z ***********************
11:44:58:WU01:FS01:0x21roject: 9209 (Run 49, Clone 34, Gen 48)
11:44:58:WU01:FS01:0x21:Unit: 0x0000005aab436c685796c0e8227933a6
11:44:58:WU01:FS01:0x21:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
11:44:58:WU01:FS01:0x21:Machine: 1
11:44:58:WU01:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file core.xml
11:44:58:WU01:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file integrator.xml
11:44:58:WU01:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file state.xml
11:44:58:WU01:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file system.xml
11:44:58:WU01:FS01:0x21igital signatures verified
11:44:58:WU01:FS01:0x21:Folding@home GPU Core21 Folding@home Core
11:44:58:WU01:FS01:0x21:Version 0.0.17
11:44:58:WU01:FS01:0x21:ERROR:Bad platformId size.
11:44:58:WU01:FS01:0x21:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
11:44:58:WU01:FS01:0x21:Saving result file log.txt
11:44:58:WU01:FS01:0x21:Folding@home Core Shutdown: BAD_WORK_UNIT
11:44:59:WARNING:WU01:FS01:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
11:44:59:WU01:FS01:Sending  unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:9209 run:49  clone:34 gen:48 core:0x21 unit:0x0000005aab436c685796c0e8227933a6
11:44:59:WU01:FS01:Uploading 5.50KiB to 171.67.108.104
11:44:59:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.104:8080
11:44:59:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:80
11:44:59:WU01:FS01:Upload complete
11:44:59:WU01:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
11:44:59:WU01:FS01:Cleaning up
11:45:00:WU00:FS01:Assigned to work server 171.67.108.102
11:45:00:WU00:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: READY gpu:0:GM200 [GeForce GTX 980 Ti] from 171.67.108.102
11:45:00:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.102:8080


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Dezember 2016)

@KillercornyX:
Ich würde sämtliche Steckverbindungen (Stecker, Grakas, RAM, NT) kontrollieren.
Hast du Stromadapter verbaut? Wenn ja kontrollieren ob diese nicht zu warm geworden sind.


----------



## Pu244 (24. Dezember 2016)

Hi,
ich hatte vor einiger Zeit ein Problem mit meiner GTX 980Ti und Folding@Home. Ich habe es im Grakathread gepostet, damals kommt man mir jedoch nicht helfen (genauer gesagt hat keiner geantwortet), könntet ihr eventuell schauen woran die Stabilitätsprobleme liegen könnten?

GTX 980Ti Grafikkartentreiber stürzt bei Folding@Home ab

Danke

PS: frohe Weihnachten


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Dezember 2016)

PS. geantwortet


----------



## brooker (24. Dezember 2016)

@Corny: ... ERROR:Bad platformId size habe ich bisher nicht gesehen und aktuell auch keine Idee  ... kennt wer diesen Fehler, ggfs ist es auch was spezielles von Linux?


----------



## KillercornyX (24. Dezember 2016)

Das eigenartige ist auch, dass es ja schon seit jeher funktioniert hat. Und seit 2-3 Tagen spackt FaH rum... 
Am Treiber hat sich soweit ich weiß auch nix geändert, es ist der 367.57 für Linux. Neuere Treiber funktionieren glaub nicht mit der GTX 900er Reihe, auch wenn NVidia selbst höhere Treiber anbietet. Vielleicht wage ich den Versuch. Als ich die Karte eingebaut hatte und den neusten Treiber installierte, hab ich mir damit den X-Server zerschossen und konnte nur noch die Console nutzen.
Also werd ich mal ein Backup machen und dann experimentieren....


----------



## brooker (25. Dezember 2016)

... warte bitte noch damit bis Mattinator sich zum Thema gemeldet hat. Könnte mir vorstellen das er evtl ne Idee dazu hat.


----------



## mattinator (25. Dezember 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> ... warte bitte noch damit bis Mattinator sich zum Thema gemeldet hat. Könnte mir vorstellen das er evtl ne Idee dazu hat.



Meine 970-er ist bis zum Schluss mit den aktuellen Linux-Treibern gelaufen. Die 375-er mal ausgenommen, also war der letzte die 378.20.
Wenn an der Hardware und den NVIDIA-Treibern nichts geändert wurde, habe ich auch keine konkrete Idee. Neu gebootet wurde das System sicher schon. Habt Ihr mal die Sensordaten ausgelesen, passt das so ? Die Distro ist doch ein Ubuntu mit Lightdm ? Was als mögliche Fehlerursachen softwareseitig noch in Frage kommt, sind der Linux-Kernel, die Xorg-Komponenten und eben dieser Lightdm. Wobei der nach meiner Meinung besser "heavydm" heißen sollte. Da hatten wir beim Server von A.Meier-PS3 auch so unsere Probleme. Ist die Software der Installation "eingefroren" oder werden regelmäßig Updates gemacht ? Die älteren Kernel werden ja nicht automatisch  deinstalliert, da kann man auch manuell mal eine ältere Kernel-Version booten und ggf. als Default fixieren.


----------



## KillercornyX (25. Dezember 2016)

Also Updates mach ich manuell aber regelmäßig, so alle 2-3 Tage. Ich hab grad mal nen älteren Kernel versucht, hat aber nichts geändert. Also anderen Treiber versuchen....
Nen 378er hab ich nicht finden können, weder auf der Seite von Nvidia, noch im PPA-Repo. Grad läuft eine 0x18 WU mit dem 375.26. Mal schauen ob die 0x21 auch laufen.

EDIT:

Hab jetzt den 370.28 installiert und die erste 0x21 ist schon bei 16%, es sieht also gut aus.


----------



## Hansi92 (25. Dezember 2016)

Jetzt gibt es einen neuen Nvidia Treiber und nun ist entweder mein Board oder die CPU tot. Das war 1 Tag vor Weihnachten passiert.
Wird die nächsten Wochen leider nichts mit falten ...


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (25. Dezember 2016)

Hansi92 schrieb:


> Jetzt gibt es einen neuen Nvidia Treiber und nun ist entweder mein Board oder die CPU tot. Das war 1 Tag vor Weihnachten passiert.
> Wird die nächsten Wochen leider nichts mit falten ...



Wieso ???

Was ist denn passiert


----------



## Hansi92 (25. Dezember 2016)

Board zeigt mir qcode 00 an und die CPU LED leuchtet rot. Selbst wenn nur die CPU drin sitzt und sonst nichts angeschlossen ist, kommt das selbe. Der meckert nicht Mal rum das kein RAM installiert ist. 
Hab an den Tag ne GT 8800 eingebaut. Die Funktionierte und hab dann wieder meine reingesetzt. Seitdem geht gar nichts mehr. 
Hab bis März noch Garantie Mal sehen wie lange Alternate dafür braucht.


----------



## brooker (25. Dezember 2016)

@Hansi: erstmal ruhig Blut. Sag sich in so eiber Situation einfach,  ich weiss,  muss aber sein. Bitte prüfe ob das Board irgendwo Kontakt hat (Kurzschluss - Platibenhalter, Schraube reingefallen usw.)
Dann bitte alle Stecker inkl. I.O. Anzeigen entfernen und nur das Nötigste anschließen - Lautsprecher wäre hilfreich.

Gab es beim Umbau irgendwas Auffälliges? Hat was geknackt, ging irgendwas schwer?


----------



## Hansi92 (25. Dezember 2016)

Hab schon alles ausgebaut gehabt und CPU Mal rausgenommen. Half auch nicht. Atx und CPU stromstecker sind die einzigen die noch drin sind. 
Ohne RAM und 4 verschiedene Riegel probiert. Hilft alles leider nicht und mir ist auch nichts aufgefallen beim Umbau. Ich denke eher das vielleicht doch die alte Karte mein Board zerschossen hat. Wie auch immer das passieren konnte.


----------



## KillercornyX (25. Dezember 2016)

Ich hab mich zu früh gefreut.... Nur eine WU konnte erfolgreich gefaltet werden, dann wieder die alten Symptome: kein Bild und irgendwann keine Reaktion mehr...


----------



## mattinator (26. Dezember 2016)

Hast Du einen anderen Rechner im Netz, mit dem Du die Verbindung testen kannst ? ping und ssh (PuTTY) auf die TPC/IP-Adresse des Linux-Systems. Für ssh muss auf dem Linux-System der openssh-server installiert und gestartet sein. Wenn die ssh-Verbindung noch funktioniert, mal den lightdm neu starten. Die Nouveau-Treiber sind sicher deaktiviert ? Ich würde anhand der Protokolle in /var/log/apt suchen, was kurz vor dem ersten Auftreten der Probleme an Pakete aktualisiert wurde.


----------



## KillercornyX (26. Dezember 2016)

@mattinator
SSH läuft dann erstaunlicherweise noch, aber ich kann weder neustarten noch herunterfahren. 
Bei den nouveau Treibern bin ich mir nicht sicher. Wo muss ich schauen? 
Ich schau auch mal ins log von apt... 

EDIT: hier noch das log von apt, Probleme fingen am 21.12. an:



Spoiler



Start-Date: 2016-12-19  11:09:02
Commandline: apt-get -y upgrade
Requested-By: msadmin (1000)
Upgrade: libavutil-ffmpeg54:amd64 (7:2.8.8-0ubuntu0.16.04.1, 7:2.8.10-0ubuntu0.16.04.1), libavfilter-ffmpeg5:amd64 (7:2.8.8-0ubuntu0.16.04.1, 7:2.8.10-0ubuntu0.16.04.1), libswresample-ffmpeg1:amd64 (7:2.8.8-0ubuntu0.16.04.1, 7:2.8.10-0ubuntu0.16.04.1), libpostproc-ffmpeg53:amd64 (7:2.8.8-0ubuntu0.16.04.1, 7:2.8.10-0ubuntu0.16.04.1), libavcodec-extra:amd64 (7:2.8.8-0ubuntu0.16.04.1, 7:2.8.10-0ubuntu0.16.04.1), libswscale-ffmpeg3:amd64 (7:2.8.8-0ubuntu0.16.04.1, 7:2.8.10-0ubuntu0.16.04.1), libavresample-ffmpeg2:amd64 (7:2.8.8-0ubuntu0.16.04.1, 7:2.8.10-0ubuntu0.16.04.1), libavformat-ffmpeg56:amd64 (7:2.8.8-0ubuntu0.16.04.1, 7:2.8.10-0ubuntu0.16.04.1), libavcodec-ffmpeg-extra56:amd64 (7:2.8.8-0ubuntu0.16.04.1, 7:2.8.10-0ubuntu0.16.04.1)
End-Date: 2016-12-19  11:09:06

Start-Date: 2016-12-19  21:46:54
Commandline: apt-get -y upgrade
Requested-By: msadmin (1000)
Upgrade: python-samba:amd64 (2:4.3.11+dfsg-0ubuntu0.16.04.1, 2:4.3.11+dfsg-0ubuntu0.16.04.3), ifupdown:amd64 (0.8.10ubuntu1.1, 0.8.10ubuntu1.2), libwbclient0:amd64 (2:4.3.11+dfsg-0ubuntu0.16.04.1, 2:4.3.11+dfsg-0ubuntu0.16.04.3), samba:amd64 (2:4.3.11+dfsg-0ubuntu0.16.04.1, 2:4.3.11+dfsg-0ubuntu0.16.04.3), samba-dsdb-modules:amd64 (2:4.3.11+dfsg-0ubuntu0.16.04.1, 2:4.3.11+dfsg-0ubuntu0.16.04.3), isc-dhcp-common:amd64 (4.3.3-5ubuntu12.4, 4.3.3-5ubuntu12.6), initramfs-tools-bin:amd64 (0.122ubuntu8.5, 0.122ubuntu8.7), samba-libs:amd64 (2:4.3.11+dfsg-0ubuntu0.16.04.1, 2:4.3.11+dfsg-0ubuntu0.16.04.3), chromium-browser:amd64 (53.0.2785.143-0ubuntu0.16.04.1.1257, 55.0.2883.87-0ubuntu0.16.04.1263), samba-common:amd64 (2:4.3.11+dfsg-0ubuntu0.16.04.1, 2:4.3.11+dfsg-0ubuntu0.16.04.3), chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-extra:amd64 (53.0.2785.143-0ubuntu0.16.04.1.1257, 55.0.2883.87-0ubuntu0.16.04.1263), samba-vfs-modules:amd64 (2:4.3.11+dfsg-0ubuntu0.16.04.1, 2:4.3.11+dfsg-0ubuntu0.16.04.3), libsmbclient:amd64 (2:4.3.11+dfsg-0ubuntu0.16.04.1, 2:4.3.11+dfsg-0ubuntu0.16.04.3), smbclient:amd64 (2:4.3.11+dfsg-0ubuntu0.16.04.1, 2:4.3.11+dfsg-0ubuntu0.16.04.3), samba-common-bin:amd64 (2:4.3.11+dfsg-0ubuntu0.16.04.1, 2:4.3.11+dfsg-0ubuntu0.16.04.3), chromium-browser-l10n:amd64 (53.0.2785.143-0ubuntu0.16.04.1.1257, 55.0.2883.87-0ubuntu0.16.04.1263), isc-dhcp-client:amd64 (4.3.3-5ubuntu12.4, 4.3.3-5ubuntu12.6), initramfs-tools-core:amd64 (0.122ubuntu8.5, 0.122ubuntu8.7), initramfs-tools:amd64 (0.122ubuntu8.5, 0.122ubuntu8.7)
End-Date: 2016-12-19  21:47:23

Start-Date: 2016-12-21  13:23:55
Commandline: apt-get -y upgrade
Requested-By: msadmin (1000)
Upgrade: linux-libc-dev:amd64 (4.4.0-53.74, 4.4.0-57.78)
End-Date: 2016-12-21  13:23:57


----------



## mattinator (26. Dezember 2016)

In den Updates bzgl. der Probleme nichts Auffälliges. Kannst Du Dich mit PuTTY noch Anmelden, wenn das Problem auftritt ? Die nouveau-Treiber solltest Du in der lsmod- oder auch im dmesg-Ausgabe sehen (Eingabe im Terminal). Vllt. im Paket-Manager (synaptic) nachschauen, ob sich irgendwelche nvidia-Pakete aus dem zusätzlichen und Standard-Repository "im Wege" sind. Allerdings vermute ich den lightdm als "Übeltäter". Im Fehlerfall mal per PuTTY in die Prozessliste schauen (ps -efwl) und den ligthdm-Prozess mit kill -1 <lightdm-pid> oder ggf. kill -9 <lightdm-pid> beenden (<lightdm-pid> ist die Prozess-ID des lightdm aus dem ps-Befehl. Mit htop kann man das auch etwas einfacher ausführen. Evtl. liefern dann die Folding- und System-Protokolle noch weitere Anhaltspunkte.


----------



## KillercornyX (27. Dezember 2016)

@mattinator
Also nach dem Blackscreen hab ich mal nachgeschaut:


```
:ps -efwl | grep light
4 S root      1993     1  0  80   0 - 87595 -      18:05 ?        00:00:00 /usr/sbin/lightdm
4 R root      2050  1993  9  80   0 - 65541 -      18:05 tty7     00:02:44 /usr/lib/xorg/Xorg -core :0 -seat seat0 -auth /var/run/lightdm/root/:0 -nolisten tcp vt7 -novtswitch
4 S root      2240  1993  0  80   0 - 60391 -      18:05 ?        00:00:00 lightdm --session-child 12 15
0 S msadmin   4047  3516  0  80   0 - 101145 poll_s 18:05 ?       00:00:00 light-locker --lock-after-screensaver=0 --no-lock-on-suspend --no-late-locking
0 S msadmin   8787  8327  0  80   0 -  2821 pipe_w 18:35 pts/2    00:00:00 grep --color=auto light
```

Wenn ich die tasks beende tut sich aber trotzdem nichts. Neustart des Dienstes bringt auch nix...  Ich komm nich klar...


----------



## brooker (30. Dezember 2016)

... Aufruf zur Aktion *"Gamer folden gegen den Krebs 2017"* ist online.

Bitte streut das Thema wie gewohnt breit, damit wir an die Erfolge der letzten zwei Jahre anknüpfen können.

Übrigens: Das YT-Team arbeitet fieberhaft an einen Trailer zur Aktion. Ob wir rechtzeitig fertig werden ist noch nicht klar. Wir gegen alles!


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (30. Dezember 2016)

Bei mir passt leider nix mehr in die Signatur ... Egal wie Ich es drehe


----------



## brooker (30. Dezember 2016)

... Vorschlag: Tausche den allgemeien Join us gegen die Aktion aus.


----------



## moreply (30. Dezember 2016)

Hat jemand eine Idee warum meine CPU nicht Folden will?Der Slot steht als Ready drin startet aber nicht


----------



## brooker (30. Dezember 2016)

... die eingestellten CPU-Threads des CPU-Slots sind evtl eine Primzahl?


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (30. Dezember 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> ... Vorschlag: Tausche den allgemeien Join us gegen die Aktion aus.



Soll ich so tun ??? 

Aber jetzt iss da wirklich kein Platz mehr ... ein paar Buchstaben mehr und ich bekomme geschimpftes vom Forum


----------



## JayTea (30. Dezember 2016)

Verletzungsbedingt war ich die letzten vier, fünf Wochen nicht in der Lage, meinen PC sauber zu halten. Nachdem ich dies heute nachgeholt habe und den flauschigen Staubteppich am Radiator weggesaugt habe, kann ich mich über ein deltaT von mindestens 5K bei der GPU-Temperatur freuen! 

Bezüglich der Faltaktion: ich werde wieder früher einsteigen, damit die PPD in der Woche von Anfang an gleich schön hoch sind!


----------



## Research (30. Dezember 2016)

Mal ne Frage, meine CPU bekommt auf Linux öfter mal keine WUs. Die GPU Ackert derweil weiter.
NaCl scheint es aber immer zu geben.
Kann man dem Ding sagen das es, nach dem 2. Fehlversuch statt Stunden vergeblich zu warten, stundenlang NaCl's faltet?


----------



## brooker (30. Dezember 2016)

@JT: ... ich hoffe es ist nun wieder alles gut!? 

Zum Thema Folding-Aktion: aktuell suchen wir noch nach einem kurzen, knackig markigen Slogan fürn YT-Trailer. Aktuell haben wir...

Um den Krebs aufzuhalten, komm falten! "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs!"

Was meint Ihr, was habt Ihr noch für Ideen?


----------



## Research (30. Dezember 2016)

Gib Krebs keine Chance?


----------



## brooker (30. Dezember 2016)

Research schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage, meine CPU bekommt auf Linux öfter mal keine WUs. Die GPU Ackert derweil weiter.
> NaCl scheint es aber immer zu geben.
> Kann man dem Ding sagen das es, nach dem 2. Fehlversuch statt Stunden vergeblich zu warten, stundenlang NaCl's faltet?



Das wäre ein guter Ansatz. Über entsprechende Scripte und Logs sicher machbar. Ich frage mal nach.


----------



## moreply (30. Dezember 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> ... die eingestellten CPU-Threads des CPU-Slots sind evtl eine Primzahl?



Das war es Danke dir!


----------



## brooker (30. Dezember 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> Das wäre ein guter Ansatz. Über entsprechende Scripte und Logs sicher machbar. Ich frage mal nach.



Sofern wir ein kleines Lastenheft und die entsprechenden Sprungmarken vorgeben können, könnte sich der Meister, der nicht genannt werden möchte, erweichen lassen


----------



## Research (31. Dezember 2016)

Hmm,

was ich im Log gesehen habe, ist das das Teil anfängt vorgegebene IPs abzuklappern.
In immer längeren Abständen.

Was also zu tun wäre:
Server WU Request,
Check for failed assignemt, if fail, Counter +1
Check for Servers, Server = X
If X =Counter, get NaCl, else
Set time for Server WU Request = 1Sec.,
Server WU Request,
Check for failed assignemt, if fail, Counter +1

Die  Idee ist das er nachschaut wie viele Server (IPs zu prüfen sind). Das  kann auch die erste Aufgabe sein. Macht das Schleifenbauen einfacher.  While?
Dann sollen in kurzer Zeit alle Server befragt werden. ALso die mit "großen" WUs.
Wenn das alles scheitert soll er mit einer NaCl beginnen. Oder anderen "Von-der-Stange-WUs".
Es gibt auch eine Serverstatus Seite, eventuell kann man das später verknüpfen.
Beim ersten Fail, soll das Script den Server befragen, wo es sich lohnt nach WUs zu fragen.


----------



## mattinator (31. Dezember 2016)

Also der Dialog des Folding-Clients mit den Assignment- und Workservern ist meines Wissen closed. Maximal könnte man das Ergebnis der Anfrage aus dem Protokoll filtern und bei einer als Konfigurations-Option angebbaren maximalen Anzahl von fehlerhaften Anfragen am Workserver den Slot pausieren sowie den NaCl starten.


----------



## brooker (31. Dezember 2016)

... das hört sich doch nach einer brauchbaren Lösung an. Sagen wir, zweimal nicht geklappt, sprich nach gut 5 min geht's zum NaCl. 
Dann ein Loop, nach 5h NaCl beenden und nochmal beim Fah versuchen.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (31. Dezember 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kommt gut ins neue Jahr !


----------



## brooker (31. Dezember 2016)

... allen einen guten Rutsch


----------



## Bumblebee (31. Dezember 2016)

Guten Rutsch an alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## alexk94 (31. Dezember 2016)

Guten Rutsch und mögen uns die Faltgötter gnädig sein.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. Dezember 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Holdie (1. Januar 2017)

Frohes Neues Jahr an alle


----------



## mattinator (1. Januar 2017)

Willkommen an alle im 2017. Möge es friedlicher verlaufen und weniger Hass zwischen den Menschen sehen.


----------



## voodoman (1. Januar 2017)

Wünsche allen auch ein gesundes und erfolgreiches neues Jahr!


----------



## FlyingPC (1. Januar 2017)

mattinator schrieb:


> Willkommen an alle im 2017. Möge es friedlicher verlaufen und weniger Hass zwischen den Menschen sehen.



Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen.


----------



## foldinghomealone (1. Januar 2017)

Von mir auch ein gutes Neues!!!!

Eine Frage: Weiß jemand, ob alte Log-Dateien gelöscht werden? 
Unter User/Appdata/Roaming/Fah/Logs/ sind nur Daten ab Mitte Dezember enthalten. 

Wollte mal meine ersteren Falt-Versuche analysieren, aber das scheint jetzt nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## mattinator (1. Januar 2017)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Eine Frage: Weiß jemand, ob alte Log-Dateien gelöscht werden?


Ja, werden nur bis zu einem bestimmten Alter "rotiert". Da muss man schon manuell Sicherungskopien erzeugen oder mit HFM.NET aufzeichnen lassen.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (1. Januar 2017)

Gesundes neues Jahr zusammen


----------



## foldinghomealone (1. Januar 2017)

danke, matt, aber schade. 

anderes thema: gibt es eine Möglichkeit, über Kommandozeile (oder anders) ein bestimmtes Profil bei Afterburner zu laden?

'Problem' ist, dass ich bei bestimmten (langsamen) WUs die GPU übertakten kann, jedoch wenn anschließend eine schnelle WU kommt, dann läuft der Grafiktreiber nicht mehr stabil.  Es wäre super, wenn es eine Möglichkeit gäbe, bei jedem Neustart von FahCore_xx.exe ein bestimmtes Afterburn-Profil geladen werden könnte...


----------



## Pu244 (1. Januar 2017)

Ein gutes 2017 euch allen!

Jetzt hätte ich da noch ein paar Fragen im Anschluß. Im Moment arbeitet mein Rechner mit etwa über 400.000 PPD, ich bin auf Platz 205 vorgerückt und die Top 100 werde ich wohl hoffentlich auf absehbare Zeit erreichen. Damit es noch schneller geht wüßte ich gerne noch ein paar Sachen:

1: Obwohl meine GTX 980 Ti etwa 2,25-2,5 mal soviel Rohleistung wie meine GTX 670 hat erzeugt sie über 4 mal soviele Punkte. Der Bonus, wenn man die Pakete früher fertig hat scheint ja enorm zu sein. Von daher dürfte es sich rechnen die Karte zu übertaketen, hat hier jemand eine übertaktete GTX 980Ti und wenn ja wieviele Punkte erzeugt sie?
2: Ich habe noch eine GTX 670 und möchte sie einbauen, sowie der Adapter für das 2. Netzteil da ist (die 460W vom ersten reichen für OC + GTX 670 nicht und das alte Lepa N600 ist alleine mit beiden Karten + CPU erst recht überfordert, also müssen es beide zusammen richten). Die Karte wird automatisch erkannt, wenn sie eingebaut ist, oder?
3: Blockiert Folding@Home (zumindest teilweise) meine Grakas, wenn ich ein Spiel zocken will oder kann ich das ohne Leistungsverlust starten (so wie es bei der CPU gehandhabt wird)?

Danke


----------



## foldinghomealone (1. Januar 2017)

@der Bär
ja, es werden überproportional mehr Punkte vergeben, wenn die Karte schnell genug ist. Kann man anhand meiner Auswertung sehen:
PPD Performance Tabelle
Das bedeutet bzgl. OC aber folgendes: Sobald man über dem Wendepunkt liegt, bringt das OC nicht mehr so viel. Da die 980 TI sowieso über dem Wendepunkt liegt, muss man aufpassen, weil irgendwann deutlich mehr Strom verbraucht wird, als mehr Punkte hinzugefügt werden, wenn man OC.
PPDs können in Holdies grandioser Tabelle eingesehen werden:
PPD Performance Tabelle
GPUs haben keine Task-Priorisierung wie CPUs. Wenn du zockst, bekommt das Spiel am meisten ab und den Rest bekommt FAH. Wenn du stundenlang zockst ist es sinnvoller, vorher die WU zu finishen und dann erst zu zocken, ansonsten verlierst du viele Punkte. Sobald du eine WU runtergeladen hast, verliert sie Punkte.


----------



## Pu244 (2. Januar 2017)

Ich bin kein Bär sondern ein Isotop des Plutoniums


----------



## Research (2. Januar 2017)

brooker schrieb:


> ... das hört sich doch nach einer brauchbaren Lösung an. Sagen wir, zweimal nicht geklappt, sprich nach gut 5 min geht's zum NaCl.
> Dann ein Loop, nach 5h NaCl beenden und nochmal beim Fah versuchen.




Zu kompliziert.
Einfach nach jedem (1., 2. ?) erfolgreichen CPU Upload nochmal auf die Server horchen.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (2. Januar 2017)

Pu244 schrieb:


> 2: Ich habe noch eine GTX 670 und möchte sie einbauen, sowie der Adapter für das 2. Netzteil da ist (die 460W vom ersten reichen für OC + GTX 670 nicht und das alte Lepa N600 ist alleine mit beiden Karten + CPU erst recht überfordert, also müssen es beide zusammen richten). Die Karte wird automatisch erkannt, wenn sie eingebaut ist, oder?



Also was Adapter betrifft, wäre ich ein wenig vorsichtig.
In den meisten Fällen hat es einen Grund weshalb die Netzteile die Anschlüsse nicht bieten.

Wenn ich Dich richtig verstanden habe, willst du die 980Ti (OC) mit deiner 670 + CPU zusammenführen ???

Um was für ein Netzteil handelt es sich dann hierbei, wenn ich mal fragen darf ...
Ich schleiche nämlich in der Netzteilecke umher und lese dort des öfteren mit


----------



## Pu244 (2. Januar 2017)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Wenn ich Dich richtig verstanden habe, willst du die 980Ti (OC) mit deiner 670 + CPU zusammenführen ???



Man kann ja die GTX 670 als PhysX Karte benutzen, nachdem ich Batman nicht gezockt habe bietet sich das an (der Pile of Shame muß kleiner werden!). Die GTX 670 sollte dann einfach als weitere Karte in Folding@home arbeiten und sich um ihre eigene WU kümmern.



SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Um was für ein Netzteil handelt es sich dann hierbei, wenn ich mal fragen darf ...
> Ich schleiche nämlich in der Netzteilecke umher und lese dort des öfteren mit



Ich geistere dort auch herum.

Das Primäre Netzteil wird dann ein Lepa N600. Da es ein gruppenreguliertes Design ist, wird sich das um den 24 Pol ATX, die USB Karte, die HDDs/SSDs sowie die GTX 670 kümmern, damit ist gewährleistet das die ganze 5V Last darauf geht und das Netzteil insgesamt sich wohl um 200W kümmern muß. Die Hauptlast soll mein gutes Seasomic X460FL tragen, das kümmert sich um den 8Pin EPS und die GTX 980Ti und damit um die meiste 12V Last, wie es für ein DC-DC Netzteil kein Problem sein sollte (obwohl das z.B. DDP P10 damit welche hat).

Rückblickend wäre das Seasonic X660 wohl doch die bessere Wahl gewesen, andererseits ist mein Netzteil passiv und ist die Hauptfehlerquelle "Lüfter" los. Für etwa 60-100 Tage Falten (solange muß ich den Strom noch nicht zahlen) und Batman zocken werde ich mir kein Seasonic Prime für 190-230€ kaufen.

EDIT:
Die Spannungen werden natürlich mit dem Multimeter gemessen.


----------



## mattinator (2. Januar 2017)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> anderes thema: gibt es eine Möglichkeit, über Kommandozeile (oder anders) ein bestimmtes Profil bei Afterburner zu laden?


Gibt es, allerdings ist der Nvidia Inspector dafür besser geeignet und der Aufruf einfacher und flexibler anpassbar. Allerdings sind für diese Programmaufrufe Administrator-Rechte erforderlich, also Konfiguration und Ausführung über Taksplaner.



foldinghomealone schrieb:


> 'Problem' ist, dass ich bei bestimmten (langsamen) WUs die GPU  übertakten kann, jedoch wenn anschließend eine schnelle WU kommt, dann  läuft der Grafiktreiber nicht mehr stabil.  Es wäre super, wenn es eine  Möglichkeit gäbe, bei jedem Neustart von FahCore_xx.exe ein bestimmtes  Afterburn-Profil geladen werden könnte...


Ich hatte unter Windows 7 mal eine Variante im Einsatz, mit der ich über HWinFO die Leistungsaufnahme der GPU überwacht und bei höheren Werten das OC reduziert habe. Ist allerdings ist das Windows jetz die Version 10 und die Scripts darunter nicht mehr im Einsatz gewesen.
Unter Linux habe ich das programmiert und es est erfolgreich im Einsatz, im Windows ist das alles nur ziemlich umständlich umsetzbar. 



Research schrieb:


> Zu kompliziert.
> Einfach nach jedem (1., 2. ?) erfolgreichen CPU Upload nochmal auf die Server horchen.


Im Prinzip wäre das die Idee. Allerdings nicht "auf die Server horchen", sondern das Folding-Protokoll überwachen, ob in einer bestimmten Zeit ein neues CPU-Projekt gestartet wurde. Der Wechsel vom NaCl auf den normalen Folding-Client würde ich sowieso nicht automatisieren.


----------



## foldinghomealone (2. Januar 2017)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Die GTX 670 sollte dann einfach als weitere Karte in Folding@home arbeiten und sich um ihre eigene WU kümmern.



Aus Umweltsgesichtspunkten würde ich mit der 670 nicht falten. 140W für <90.000PPD ist Stromverschwendung, erst recht, wenn man den Strom nicht zahlen muss.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (2. Januar 2017)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Man kann ja die GTX 670 als PhysX Karte benutzen, nachdem ich Batman nicht gezockt habe bietet sich das an (der Pile of Shame muß kleiner werden!). Die GTX 670 sollte dann einfach als weitere Karte in Folding@home arbeiten und sich um ihre eigene WU kümmern.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In dem Fall habe ich selbstverständlich nichts gesagt ...
Dann kennst du ja selber das Problem ...


----------



## foldinghomealone (2. Januar 2017)

mattinator schrieb:


> Gibt es, allerdings ist der Nvidia Inspector dafür besser geeignet und der Aufruf einfacher und flexibler anpassbar. Allerdings sind für diese Programmaufrufe Administrator-Rechte erforderlich, also Konfiguration und Ausführung über Taksplaner.
> 
> 
> Ich hatte unter Windows 7 mal eine Variante im Einsatz, mit der ich über HWinFO die Leistungsaufnahme der GPU überwacht und bei höheren Werten das OC reduziert habe. Ist allerdings ist das Windows jetz die Version 10 und die Scripts darunter nicht mehr im Einsatz gewesen.
> Unter Linux habe ich das programmiert und es est erfolgreich im Einsatz, im Windows ist das alles nur ziemlich umständlich umsetzbar.


Ok, danke für die Infos. Dann werde ich mir mal den NVidia Inspector ansehen. 
Wahrscheinlich ist es 'einfacher', eine vernünftige OC-Einstellung zu finden, die immer funktioniert


----------



## mattinator (2. Januar 2017)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich ist es 'einfacher', eine vernünftige OC-Einstellung zu finden, die immer funktioniert


Evtl. lassen sich meine Scripts unter Windows 10 für das "Windows Subsystem für Linux"  (Ubuntu-bash) portieren. Leider habe ich dafür momentan nicht so richtig die Umgebung und nicht so viel freie Zeit dafür. "ouf of the box" wird es leider nicht funktionieren. Den aktuellen Stand der Linux-Komponenten könnte ich noch mal hochladen, Support dafür ist aber nicht drin.

EDIT: Mit meiner GTX 1070 unter Linux bewegt sich das OC-Offset mit den Scripts für die meisten Projekte zwischen 72 und 97 MHz, einige seltene kommen noch auf 102 bis 107 MHz Offset. Damit "lohnt" sich der PPD-Gewinn eigentlich nur marginal, vor allem durch die Progression der Punkte bei kürzerer Berechnungszeit. Trotz der Optimierung gibt es auch mal zwischendurch "Bad State detected... attempting to resume from last good checkpoint. Is your system overclocked?".


----------



## Special_Flo (2. Januar 2017)

Guten Abend und Frohes Neues,
Ich habe ein Problem mit meiner EVGA GTX1050 SC. Diese resettet immer denn Treiber und die WUs gehen immer mit dem Status "Bad Work Unit" weg. 
Mit dem Fah-Core 21 geht die Karte nicht wirklich. Treiber war einmal der aktuelle 376.33, aber auch der 375.63 und der 375.95.
Leider hat keiner der Treiber was gebracht  
System ist ein Windows 7 64bit | CPU i3 2100T | ITX board und 4GB DDR3 Ram. 
Fah Version 7.4.4 

mfg Sp3c1al_Fl0


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (2. Januar 2017)

@Flo

Ich hätte dir ja den 376.48 angeboten ... Aber irgendwie scheint der NV nicht mehr verfügbar  

Weiß jemand wieso ...
Oder bin ich zu blöd für sowas ???


----------



## DrDave (2. Januar 2017)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> @Flo
> 
> Ich hätte dir ja den 376.48 angeboten ... Aber irgendwie scheint der NV nicht mehr verfügbar
> 
> ...



Der Hotfix Treiber ist nicht in der regulären NV Treibersuche zu finden.
Nimm doch den Mirror auf PCGH: Nvidia Geforce Treiber im Download: Version 376.48 Hotfix


----------



## brooker (2. Januar 2017)

... ich habe alle auf der Platte und stelle sie gern per DropBox bereit.

Muss mich korrigieren. Den habe ich leider nicht. Mist, durch die Lappen gegangen


----------



## Cartesius (2. Januar 2017)

Special_Flo schrieb:


> Guten Abend und Frohes Neues,
> Ich habe ein Problem mit meiner EVGA GTX1050 SC. Diese resettet immer denn Treiber und die WUs gehen immer mit dem Status "Bad Work Unit" weg.
> Mit dem Fah-Core 21 geht die Karte nicht wirklich. Treiber war einmal der aktuelle 376.33, aber auch der 375.63 und der 375.95.
> Leider hat keiner der Treiber was gebracht
> ...



Eine GTX 1050  ? 
Da würden mich ja mal die von dir erzielten PPD interessieren, sofern die Karte wieder flüssig läuft! 
Vielleicht kannst du diese ja gar in Holdies PPD-Performance-Tabelle (siehe hier: Klick) eintragen. Leider haben wir nämlich noch gar keine Werte zur GTX 1050, welche doch eine höchst interessante, weil sparsame Karte ist!


----------



## Special_Flo (2. Januar 2017)

Guten Abend,
Ja kann ich gerne machen  Aber erstmal muss sie komplett laufen und dann gehen die Tests weiter... verbrauch messen und OC testen ( vll geht noch was innerhalb der 75Watt TDP ) 
Hoffentlich besser als eine 7950 @1GHz von den PPD her

mfg Sp3c1al_Fl0 



Cartesius schrieb:


> Eine GTX 1050  ?
> Da würden mich ja mal die von dir erzielten PPD interessieren, sofern die Karte wieder flüssig läuft!
> Vielleicht kannst du diese ja gar in Holdies PPD-Performance-Tabelle (siehe hier: Klick) eintragen. Leider haben wir nämlich noch gar keine Werte zur GTX 1050, welche doch eine höchst interessante, weil sparsame Karte ist!


----------



## foldinghomealone (2. Januar 2017)

mattinator schrieb:


> Evtl. lassen sich meine Scripts unter Windows 10 für das "Windows Subsystem für Linux"  (Ubuntu-bash) portieren. Leider habe ich dafür momentan nicht so richtig die Umgebung und nicht so viel freie Zeit dafür. "ouf of the box" wird es leider nicht funktionieren. Den aktuellen Stand der Linux-Komponenten könnte ich noch mal hochladen, Support dafür ist aber nicht drin.
> 
> EDIT: Mit meiner GTX 1070 unter Linux bewegt sich das OC-Offset mit den Scripts für die meisten Projekte zwischen 72 und 97 MHz, einige seltene kommen noch auf 102 bis 107 MHz Offset. Damit "lohnt" sich der PPD-Gewinn eigentlich nur marginal, vor allem durch die Progression der Punkte bei kürzerer Berechnungszeit. Trotz der Optimierung gibt es auch mal zwischendurch "Bad State detected... attempting to resume from last good checkpoint. Is your system overclocked?".



Danke, aber das hört sich für mich viel zu kompliziert an.

Bis gestern habe ich folgende Einstellungen bei Afterburner gehabt:
Core Clock +110MHz, läuft seit Wochen fehlerfrei

Seit gestern läuft bei mir folgendes fehlerfrei durch:
Core Voltage +30%
Core Clock +155MHz
Memory Clock -446MHz

CPU-Clock seit Stunden konstant bei 2.088MHz. Temp liegt bei ca. 60°C und Power-Usage ist bei ca. 60%. Eigentlich sollte da noch Luft nach oben sein... Es wird über Voltage Limit begrenzt.


----------



## SimonSlowfood (3. Januar 2017)

@Flo

Hast du ne "normale 1050 oder die 1050 Ti?


----------



## Special_Flo (3. Januar 2017)

Eine "normale" EVGA GTX1050 SC ( ohne Ti )

mfg Flo



SimonSlowfood schrieb:


> @Flo
> 
> Hast du ne "normale 1050 oder die 1050 Ti?


----------



## moreply (3. Januar 2017)

Ich hab ein kleines Problem,meine R9 390X macht nur um die 280 PPD  .Credit liegt bei 75000.Laut PPD Tabelle machen die R9 390Xer um die 320-370PPD.Ich bin mit meiner auf R9 390 Niveau. 

Was ich schon probiert habe:

-F@H Client neu installiert

-Ohne CPU gefaltet

-Takt auf 1170 mhz getrieben hat um die 10000 PPD mehr gebracht

Teiber ist der Crimson 16.11.5

Takt der Karte liegt bei 1100mhz@50% Powertarget@47°C unter Last

Hat jemand ne idee?


----------



## ebastler (3. Januar 2017)

Bist mal ein paar WUs durchgegangen? Ich hatte von 250K bis 360K alles durch mit meiner 290X @ 1010MHz.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## moreply (3. Januar 2017)

Ich hatte immer zwischen 270-290K drüber ging es nie.


----------



## Special_Flo (3. Januar 2017)

Guten Tag,
Geht die Karte den ins Powertarget ? also 50% sind schon "gering " oder meinst du +50% ? 

mfg Flo



moreply schrieb:


> Ich hatte immer zwischen 270-290K drüber ging es nie.


----------



## foldinghomealone (3. Januar 2017)

wieviele WUs hast denn gefaltet?
Deine Aussage "Credit liegt bei 75000" hört sich eher nach nur einer WU an, da der Credit sich von WU zu WU unterscheidet.


----------



## foldinghomealone (3. Januar 2017)

ich denke, er meint Power Usage


----------



## moreply (3. Januar 2017)

Special_Flo schrieb:


> Guten Tag,
> Geht die Karte den ins Powertarget ? also 50% sind schon "gering " oder meinst du +50% ?
> 
> mfg Flo



Ja 50+ sorry hab das + vergessen.



foldinghomealone schrieb:


> wieviele WUs hast denn gefaltet?
> Deine Aussage "Credit liegt bei 75000" hört sich eher nach nur einer WU an, da der Credit sich von WU zu WU unterscheidet.



5 Stück der Credit lag immer zwischen 70k und 80k


----------



## Special_Flo (3. Januar 2017)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> ich denke, er meint Power Usage



Wenn es so ist dann ist mein Ansatz falsch.  hmmmm... 

Dann würde ich mal fragen ob die Auslastung immer auf 99% ca. ist .


----------



## moreply (3. Januar 2017)

Ist sie!


----------



## foldinghomealone (3. Januar 2017)

Kannst mal ein paar Screenshots verteilen? Z.B. vom Afterburner oder mit was hast du OC?
Ansonsten würde ich annehmen, dass du nur Pech hattest mit den WUs. Ich hatte die letzten 1,5 Tage nur WUs, die 550' gebracht haben, obwohl meine GPU auch über 700' könnte.

PS:
Seit wann hast du die Karte bzw. seit wann nutzt du sie?


----------



## brooker (3. Januar 2017)

Special_Flo schrieb:


> Eine "normale" EVGA GTX1050 SC ( ohne Ti )
> mfg Flo


Wenn du magst, schaue ich mal per TEAMVIEWER rüber. Bitte PN und sag in welchen Zeiträumen du kannst.


----------



## Special_Flo (3. Januar 2017)

Guten Tag,
Erstmal schauen was der Treiber gebracht hat. Danach werde ich nochmal mit weniger takt testen , aktuell läuft sie auf +-0 also im Werkstakt. Bin leider aktuel nicht zuhause, arbeit und so. Daher werde ich nachher schauen was die Karte gemacht hat. 
Aber danke für das Angebot. Wäre dann eigl immer ab 18 uhr in der Woche bei mir. 

mfg Flo



brooker schrieb:


> Wenn du magst, schaue ich mal per TEAMVIEWER rüber. Bitte PN und sag in welchen Zeiträumen du kannst.


----------



## Cartesius (3. Januar 2017)

moreply schrieb:


> Ich hab ein kleines Problem,meine R9 390X macht nur um die 280 PPD  .Credit liegt bei 75000.Laut PPD Tabelle machen die R9 390Xer um die 320-370PPD.Ich bin mit meiner auf R9 390 Niveau.
> 
> -Takt auf 1170 mhz getrieben hat um die 10000 PPD mehr gebracht
> 
> ...



Die PPD-Werte zur R9 390 (X) sind z.Z. nur bedingt aussagekräftig, da lediglich 2 WU eingetragen wurden. Es ist möglich, dass diese besonders ertragreich sind.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie *ebastler* schon geschrieben hat, die PPD schwanken sehr stark von WU zu WU. Bei *ebastler* liegen die PPD zwischen 250K und 360K, das ist eine Abweichung von ca. 30%! 
Weiterhin ist für die PPD auch entscheidend wie sehr die GPU beim Falten durch andere Anwendungen beansprucht wird (Spiele, Videos, ...).
Einfach weiter falten und am besten die PPD pro WU in die Tabelle eintragen!


----------



## moreply (3. Januar 2017)

Cartesius schrieb:


> Die PPD-Werte zur R9 390 (X) sind z.Z. nur bedingt aussagekräftig, da lediglich 2 WU eingetragen wurden. Es ist möglich, dass diese besonders ertragreich sind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok werde jetzt einfach mal Beobachten was so passiert!

Falten geht aber grade eh nicht da der Client seit einer halben Stunde "Updating" drinstehen hat


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Januar 2017)

Also ich muss hier mal dazwischengrätschen ...

Reden wir nun von PPD oder von Credit??
Weil das schwankt wesentlich mehr als das

Meine - btw - erarbeitet auch (im längeren Schnitt) so gegen 300kPPD


----------



## moreply (3. Januar 2017)

Von PPD 

Deine?


----------



## Rarek (3. Januar 2017)

ich denke alle Hardware die unsere Oberbiene hat, würde nicht in die Signatur passen


----------



## moreply (3. Januar 2017)

So langsam krieg ich die Krise  

Jetzt krieg ich zwar um die 300k PPD aber mein Credit ist auf 30000 gedroppt.Hab ich zu hohe Erwartungen oder läuft wieder irgendwas falsch?


----------



## foldinghomealone (3. Januar 2017)

Ganz normal. Je höher die PPD, desto schneller ist die WU fertig und desto weniger Credit bekommst du für diese PPD, weil sie eben kürzer dauert. Hast du dann 10 von diesen WUs mit je 30000 Credit hast du in 24h 300.000PPD gesammelt.


----------



## moreply (3. Januar 2017)

Ok so langsam blick ich durch 

Wenn ich aber z.b. nur 2 WUs Falte dann ist eine höhere PPD ja schlechter oder?Zwar dauert es dann nicht so lange aber ich bekomme nur 60k Credit vs 140k Credit.


----------



## foldinghomealone (3. Januar 2017)

Aber dadurch dass du mehr Zeit hast, gewinnst du im Durchschnitt mehr PPDs.
Wenn du als Maßgabe hast, dass du nur z.B. 2 WUs pro Tag faltest, würdest du weniger PPDs bekommen, richtig. 
Deshalb lasse ich immer so 6h falten, drücke dann auf finish.

Im Durchschnitt kommt dann schon was Vernünftiges raus


----------



## Cartesius (3. Januar 2017)

Ich glaube du hast da einen Denkfehler.

PPD = *P*oints *p*er *D*ay (also die Punkteausbeute deiner Grafikkarte, wenn die aktuelle WU 24 h lange gefaltet würde)
Credit = Punkte in Abhängigkeit von den PPD der gefalteten WU und der für das Falten benötigten Zeit

Wenn du nun eine WU faltest, für welche deine Grafikkarte (welche 300 000 PPD macht) 12 Stunden benötigt, erhältst du einen Credit von 150 000 Punkten. 
Wie lange eine WU benötigt um abgearbeitet zu werden ist unabhängig von den PPD. Das variiert von WU zu WU. Es gibt auch WU, welche viel Zeit benötigen benötigen und dennoch viele PPD generieren.


----------



## brooker (3. Januar 2017)

... ich finde immer wieder echt klasse, wie sich hier im Team immer wieder gern geholfen wird!


----------



## Rarek (4. Januar 2017)

mal en bissl eigenwerbung... vernetzung zweier PC's
kennt sich wer mit Netzwerktechnik aus und könnte mir aushelfen?

ich brauch nur zu wissen ob es wie beschrieben gehen kann, oder ob ich mir erstmal noch Hardware anschaffen muss ^^


----------



## ProfBoom (4. Januar 2017)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Von mir auch ein gutes Neues!!!!
> 
> Eine Frage: Weiß jemand, ob alte Log-Dateien gelöscht werden?
> Unter User/Appdata/Roaming/Fah/Logs/ sind nur Daten ab Mitte Dezember enthalten.
> ...



Es gibt den Parameter 'log-rotate-max', mit dem die Anzahl der zu behaltenden Logs konfiguriert werden kann.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Januar 2017)

Eigentlich wollte ich ja mein Faltserver in der aktuellen Konstellation lassen, aber ein Bekannter bringt mich gerade gröber ins Grübeln:
Er bietet mir eine Titan X Maxwell die bereits mit einem EKWB-Fullcoverkühler auf WaKü umgerüstet ist für ~450Euro an.

Einseits wollte ich wenn ich wechsle Richtung Pascal gehen allerdings weiss ich nicht ob Pascal auf meinem Server laufen (Xeon ES/Bios-Geschichte), anderseits haben zwei Titan X den Vorteil das ich zum Zocken einen SLI-Verbund machen könnte.

Der Stromverbrauch würde wohl ein wenig ansteigen (Titan X vs GTX 980) andererseits könnte ich beim OC gegensteuer geben.


Was meint ihr?


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (4. Januar 2017)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich ja mein Faltserver in der aktuellen Konstellation lassen, aber ein Bekannter bringt mich gerade gröber ins Grübeln:
> Er bietet mir eine Titan X Maxwell die bereits mit einem EKWB-Fullcoverkühler auf WaKü umgerüstet ist für ~450Euro an.
> 
> Einseits wollte ich wenn ich wechsle Richtung Pascal gehen allerdings weiss ich nicht ob Pascal auf meinem Server laufen (Xeon ES/Bios-Geschichte), anderseits haben zwei Titan X den Vorteil das ich zum Zocken einen SLI-Verbund machen könnte.
> ...



Wirf ne Münze


----------



## Cartesius (4. Januar 2017)

@ A.Meier-PS3:

Naja, wer es sich leisten kann/will sollte von ner 980 auf eine Titan X wechseln, ich meine dadurch wird sich deine PPD-Ausbeute verdoppeln, ist doch toll 
Andererseits macht ja *eine* Titan x-P soviel PPD wie zwei Maxwell Titanen, is aber teuer und sparsam 
Lösung: GTX 980 Verkaufen und Titan X + Titan X-P in den Faltserver... 

Oder vielleicht doch besser ne Münze werfen?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Januar 2017)

Problem ist bloß das ne Titan X-P das 3-4 fache kostet (schau schon ne ganze Weile nach einer).

Die 980 würde ich so oder so behalten > ersetzt die 780 im 1090T-Rechner und die wiederum bekommt wahrscheinlich mein kleinerer Bruder.


----------



## Cartesius (4. Januar 2017)

Du hast recht, der Preis einer Titan X-P ist nicht zu vernachlässigen.
Dann ist die Variante mit der gebrauchten Titan X aus Preis/PPD-Sicht wohl das Beste, denn selbst eine 1080/1070 welche in ähnlichen PPD-Regionen wie die Titan X spielen sind teurer. Und ne GTX 980 TI wohl auch nicht viel preiswerter.
Dann kaufe doch jetzt die 2. Titan und evtl. später (nächstes Jahr ???) wieder ne neue richtig fette High-End GPU (aus PPD-Sicht).


----------



## mattinator (4. Januar 2017)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Er bietet mir eine Titan X Maxwell die bereits mit einem EKWB-Fullcoverkühler auf WaKü umgerüstet ist für ~450Euro an.
> 
> Einseits wollte ich wenn ich wechsle Richtung Pascal gehen allerdings weiss ich nicht ob Pascal auf meinem Server laufen (Xeon ES/Bios-Geschichte), anderseits haben zwei Titan X den Vorteil das ich zum Zocken einen SLI-Verbund machen könnte.


In Deiner Server-Konfiguration macht eine zweite Titan X schon Sinn. Ansonsten wäre aus meiner Sicht eine GTX 1070 rein für's Folding die bessere Wahl. Nicht viel teurer oder sogar billiger als Dein Angebot, weniger Verbrauch und ein wenig höhere Faltleistung.


----------



## foldinghomealone (4. Januar 2017)

Wenn dann die 1070.
Wenns nicht pressiert, würde ich noch auf AMD warten und sehen, was die Zustande bringen. Vielleicht bringen sie ja die Preise etwas durcheinander.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Januar 2017)

@mattinator:
1070 im Vergleich zur Titan X Maxwell:
Weniger Vebrauch > definitiv
Mehr PPD > ich würde sagen aufgrund Holdie's-Tabelle ungefähr gleich

Hinzukommt dass die 1070 ne Pascal ist und ich nicht weiss ob es läuft (hab noch kein Opfer gefunden, dass mir ne Pascal-Karte zum testen überlässt ).

Preislich anstelle der Titan X-M eine 1070 zu holen empfinde ich persönlich am falschen Ende gespaart da ich die Karte dann auch zum zocken verwenden würde (1080 fängt bei uns in CH momentan bei rund 600 Euro an).


----------



## moreply (5. Januar 2017)

Ich wollte mich nochmal für die Hilfe bedanken jetzt läuft alles wie es soll


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Januar 2017)

@ A.Meier

Ich an deiner Stelle würde den "Deal" so abwickeln - eine umgerüstete GM200 zu diesem Preis ist kaum zu toppen


----------



## mattinator (5. Januar 2017)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Hinzukommt dass die 1070 ne Pascal ist und ich nicht weiss ob es läuft (hab noch kein Opfer gefunden, dass mir ne Pascal-Karte zum testen überlässt ).


Meine "alte" GTX 970 ist noch in der Reklamation bei MSI. Wenn sie wieder da ist, könnte ich das mal testen. Weiß allerdings nicht, wann die kommt, oder ob sie mir eher eine Gutschrift geben.


----------



## Special_Flo (5. Januar 2017)

Guten Morgen,
kleine Info an Euch. Meine GTX 1050 SC läuft aktuell mit dem Treiber 376.48 durch und hat keine BAD Work Units mehr. 
Produziert ca. 130k PPD ( Punkte pro Tag ) lauf HFM und FAH Control . 
Weitere Test kommen spätestens am Wochenende. Dort wird dann Verbrauch ( Gesamt System ) und Maximal Output ( Taktrate ) getestet.

mfg Flo

@*A.Meier-PS3* würde dir auch eine GTX 1050 zum Testen reichen ? nur damit du das Ausschließen kannst wenn es nicht geht.  Wäre dann ein Folding "Ausfall" bei mir.


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Januar 2017)

Special_Flo schrieb:


> @*A.Meier-PS3* würde dir auch eine GTX 1050 zum Testen reichen ? nur damit du das Ausschließen kannst wenn es nicht geht.  Wäre dann ein Folding "Ausfall" bei mir.



Moin Flo
Das ist ein netter Zug von dir
Aber das Hin- und Her-schieben (von Hardware) über die Grenze ist ein Furu**** am Ar**** 
Ich habe A.Meier - von einem Schweizer zum anderen - eine Leihgabe angeboten

Trotzdem herzlichsten Dank


----------



## Special_Flo (5. Januar 2017)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Moin Flo
> Das ist ein netter Zug von dir
> Aber das Hin- und Her-schieben (von Hardware) über die Grenze ist ein Furu**** am Ar****
> Ich habe A.Meier - von einem Schweizer zum anderen - eine Leihgabe angeboten
> ...



Ok Alles Klar. Das mit dem Versenden wusste ich nicht. Es war mir klar das es in die Schweiz muss. 
Da sich keiner vorher gemeldet hatte , und die Karte noch Jungfräulich ist, wäre dies der Perfekte Zeitpunkt für sowas.
Meine GTX1070 werde ich nicht versenden  die bleibt erstmal hier  

mfg Flo


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Januar 2017)

@Special_Flo:
Danke für das Angebot  aber wie Bumblebee schon erwähnte, die liebe Grenze DE/CH ist das Problem. 

Hast schon geantwortet. 


@mattinator:
Die Frage ist nicht ob Maxwell und Pascal im gleichen System zusammenarbeiten sondern ob Pascal auf meinem Board überhaupt läuft wegen der Xeon ES/Bios-Geschichte.


----------



## brooker (5. Januar 2017)

... aus gegebenem Anlass würde ich gern mal Eure Meinung, unter zur Hilfenahme von Holdies PPD-Liste, erfragen:

Welche GPU würdet Ihre rein zum Folden kaufen wenn es um Effizienz geht (PPD/Watt und PPD/bezahlten Euro)? 1070 vs 1060 6GB vs 1060 3GB

Bin auf Eure Meinungen gespannt.

Danke.

Grüße brooker


----------



## wait (5. Januar 2017)

Persönlich würde zur 1070 tendieren.
Ich habe eine Palit 1070  in einem 2. Rechner und der Verbrauch schaut ganz gut aus.
Das Gesamte System zieht ~200 Watt aus der Dose.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Januar 2017)

Ich hab mich jetzt zur Titan X entschieden so dass ich dann zwei von dennen im Server habe.


----------



## Cartesius (5. Januar 2017)

@ *brooker*: Warum stehen eigentlich nur die  1060 (3/6 GB) und 1070 zur Auswahl?

Und Effizienz im Sinne von PPD/Watt oder möglichst sparsam bei vertretbaren PPD?
Im ersten Fall müsste man laut Holdies Tabelle zur Titan X-P greifen, oder zur GTX 1070 wenn Geld doch eine Rolle spielt.  
Im zweiten FAll wäre wohl die GTX 1050 Ti die Karte der Wahl.
Aber im Endeffekt hängt alles vom Budget ab...  

@ *A.Meier-PS3*:  hat sich ja bei dir angeboten, wow.


----------



## SimonSlowfood (5. Januar 2017)

Würde auch sagen die 1070


----------



## SimonSlowfood (5. Januar 2017)

hm ob die 1050 Ti wirklich die Karte der Wahl ist weiß ich nicht recht, wenn mans mit den 130k PPD von Flo vergleicht. Zumal die normale 1050 auch für gut 30€ weniger über den Ladentisch geht.


----------



## brooker (5. Januar 2017)

... es steht und fällt alles mit der optimalen Ausnutzung des QRB. Die Karte muss schnell genug sein, dass man das bestmöglich ausnutzen kann.


----------



## foldinghomealone (5. Januar 2017)

Ich bin der Meinung, um den QRB optimal auszunutzen muss die Karte mindestens 300-400'PPD liefern


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Januar 2017)

Definitiv die 1070er - im Moment
Später bestimmt die 1160 oder 1170 (oder 2060)


----------



## Rarek (6. Januar 2017)

und irgendwann man Ubisoft den gag, dass man ne NV karte mit passender nummer braucht um die neuesten ANNO's zu spielen 
... wobei 2205 kompliziert werden könnte...


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Januar 2017)

*O*ooo*K*ay.....

- Es ist seit dem letzten Mal schon über zwei Wochen her ...
- es geht aufs Wochenende los ...

Also war es Zeit, dass die *SERVER* in Stanford wieder mal *CRASHEN *
Und natürlich steht *NIX* in den News von F@h ...


----------



## Special_Flo (6. Januar 2017)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> *O*ooo*K*ay.....
> 
> - Es ist seit dem letzten Mal schon über zwei Wochen her ...
> - es geht aufs Wochenende los ...
> ...



Och neh... da geht der ganze Test von mir dahin ...  
vll. sollten wir vll. für Stanford Hardware sammeln das die Server mehr aushalten  

mfg Flo


----------



## Cartesius (6. Januar 2017)

Special_Flo schrieb:


> Och neh... da geht der ganze Test von mir dahin ...



Die Punkte sind doch nicht verloren, sie werden angeschrieben sobald die Server wieder erreichbar sind, oder? 

Edit: und HFM.net funktioniert doch trotzdem...


----------



## Special_Flo (6. Januar 2017)

Cartesius schrieb:


> Die Punkte sind doch nicht verloren, sie werden angeschrieben sobald die Server wieder erreichbar sind, oder?
> 
> Edit: und HFM.net funktioniert doch trotzdem...



Das mit den Punkten ist mir klar. Nur der 24hr Avg ist dadurch verändert. Ich wollte ebend wissen was die Karte im Durchschnitt macht. 
HFM zeigt auch nicht an wieviel Punkte "verbucht" wurden . Oder kann es auch anzeigen wie der Durchschnitt eines Slots / Rechners nach einer Woche ist ? 

mfg Flo


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Januar 2017)

Cartesius schrieb:


> Die Punkte sind doch nicht verloren, sie werden angeschrieben sobald die Server wieder erreichbar sind, oder?



(Meistens) ja, beim letzten "Crash" haben bei mir tatsächlich Punkte gefehlt - war aber die Ausnahme die die Regel bestätigt

Es nervt aber trotzdem *GEWALTIG* wenn diese UNI-Server derart instabil laufen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Januar 2017)

Special_Flo schrieb:


> HFM zeigt auch nicht an wieviel Punkte "verbucht" wurden .


HFM zeigt das an > Tools > Work Unit History Viewer > Spalte "Credit" 

Man sieht auch in der Log vom V7 wieviele Punkte die WU's gebracht haben > Final credit estimate


----------



## Special_Flo (6. Januar 2017)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> HFM zeigt das an > Tools > Work Unit History Viewer > Spalte "Credit"
> 
> Man sieht auch in der Log vom V7 wieviele Punkte die WU's gebracht haben > Final credit estimate



Ok. das ist mir klar. Aber kann man auch in HFM nen durchschnitts Wert errechnen lassen ? also nen 24h AVG ? 

mfg Flo


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Januar 2017)

Wenn du einen 24h AVG wie bei extremeoverclocking.com willst, musst du selber rechnen > Punkte aller WU's der letzten 7 Tage zusammen und durch 7 teilen (man könnte es auch mit weniger Tagen machen, aber je nach WU's kann der Durchschnitt ganz schön varieren).


----------



## mattinator (6. Januar 2017)

Special_Flo schrieb:


> Ok. das ist mir klar. Aber kann man auch in HFM nen durchschnitts Wert errechnen lassen ? also nen 24h AVG ?


Z.b. mit dem "DB Browser for SQlite" (Releases * sqlitebrowser/sqlitebrowser * GitHub) die HFM.NET WuHistory-Daten (C:\Users\<user>\AppData\Roaming\HFM\WuHistory.db3 
) in eine csv-Datei exportieren, in Excel oder OO Calc importieren und dann Rechnen lassen etc. Oder direkt mit SQL-Anweisungen im "DB Browser for SQlite" rechnen lassen, wenn Du das kannst (ich kann es nicht ).

EDIT: Geht sogar einfacher, CSV-Export funktioniert auch direkt aus der "Work Unit History" von HFM.NET.
EDIT2:


Bumblebee schrieb:


> (Meistens) ja, beim letzten "Crash" haben bei  mir tatsächlich Punkte gefehlt - war aber die Ausnahme die die Regel  bestätigt
> Es nervt aber trotzdem *GEWALTIG* wenn diese UNI-Server derart instabil laufen.


Ich will ja nicht unken, aber im Moment sind auch die Stats dirket bei Stanford noch auf dem Stand von EOC. Also nicht nur Problem bei der Aktualisierung der EOC-Daten.


----------



## foldinghomealone (6. Januar 2017)

HFM macht aber einen Fehler beim Export.
Und wie's aussieht  DB Browser auch. Die Uhrzeitdaten sind falsch und bei Excel kann ich die Datei wg. falschem Dateiformat nicht öffnen. Obwohl ich letzteres nicht verstehe, da es sich ja nur um eine Textdatei handeln sollte...

PS. Meine Stats sind wieder aktuell....


----------



## brooker (6. Januar 2017)

... Männers, wir sind nicht wegen der Punkte hier, sondern wegen der WUs. Die sind raus und somit unser Ziel erreicht. Die PPD kommen schon noch!  *800gr Büchsen mit Geduld in die Masse werfen*


----------



## foldinghomealone (6. Januar 2017)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> (Meistens) ja, beim letzten "Crash" haben bei mir tatsächlich Punkte gefehlt - war aber die Ausnahme die die Regel bestätigt



Wie sollen wir denn sonst verhindern, dass du uns dermaßen enteilst?


----------



## brooker (6. Januar 2017)

... hat denn eigentlich einer von uns ne GTX1050Ti gekauft. Bin heiß auf nen Test!


----------



## foldinghomealone (6. Januar 2017)

Ich glaub noch nicht, nur ne 1050 wurde hier mal erwähnt. 
Die 1050 bringt wohl ca. 135'PPD.
Eine TI hat 6 SM. Die non-TI nur 5, aber einen höheren Takt. 
Dann dürfte die TI so 170'PPD bringen. Übertaktet immer noch unter 200'PPD


----------



## alexk94 (7. Januar 2017)

Das hier ist vom 29.11.2016:



binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Hat jemand von Euch schon eine GTX 1050 (Ti) im Programm ? Reines Interesse. Hab mal bei der Konkurrenz "gemuldert" und folgende grobe Werte gesichtet:
> 
> GTX 1050 ---- 640 Stream-CPUs: ca. 160K bis 180K PPD - ab 129 Euro
> GTX 1050 Ti - 768 Stream-CPUs: ca. 195K bis 210K PPD - ab 159 Euro


----------



## SimonSlowfood (7. Januar 2017)

Ich wollte mir mal eine 1050 Ti holen, leider sind die Custom karten mir persönlich noch zu teuer. Hätte halt schon gern ne gescheite Kühlung und 2 Lüfter. Muss ja nicht brutal laut sein das ding.

In der engeren Auswahl wären momentan (laut: Geforce GTX 1050 Ti: Custom-Designs in der Herstellerubersicht [Update] )

Das sind die einzigen die Kupferkühler, 2 Lüfter UND die 75W TDP bieten. Alle anderen haben dann wieder zusätzliche Stromanschlüsse, was den Stromverbrauch dann natürlich erhöht, da sie das Powertarget erhöhen. Oder eben "nur" Alu Kühlkörper.

EVGA GTX 1050 Ti SSC Gaming ~187€ (völlig überzogener Preis)
Gigabyte GTX 1050 Ti OC 4G   ~162€
Zotac GTX 1050 Ti OC   ~165€ (momentaner Favorit, da ühlung und Leistungsaufnahme überzeugen. UND 5 Jahre Garantie sind auch noch ein Schmanckerl oben drauf.)

Edit: ich hab noch n paar von den MediaMarkt Gutscheinen (50€ für nen 60€ Gutschein) da kommt man dann teilweise auf recht gute Preise.


----------



## JakPol (7. Januar 2017)

Hallo. 
Dank intensiver Nachfrage von brooker hab ich mich jetzt mal mit dem Thema auseinander gesetzt und bin interessiert. Allerdings hab ich noch ein paar Fragen:
 - Ich habe ein NVMe Laufwerk, auf dem OS, Spiele und Programme sind, und eine normake SSD als Datengrab und für unwichtigere Anwendungen. Profitiert der F@H Client in irgendeiner FOrm von der NVMe, oder kann ich den aufs Datengrab installieren?
 - Ich habe einen i5-6600k, auf 4,5GHz übertaktet, und eine Sapphire R9 290, die leicht übertaktet ist. Bringt die Übertaktung fürs F@H was, oder kann ich die dafür auch ausmachen, um Stromkosten zu reduzieren?
- Thema Auslastung bzw Stromkosten: kann man während dem folden den Rechner noch für browsen, youtube, office benutzen? wenn man mal prognostiziert, dass der rechner circa 6 stunden am tag so laufen könnte, und die kWh 27 cent kostet - was wären so etwa die monatlichen Stromkosten?


----------



## JayTea (7. Januar 2017)

Jau, der brooker ist'n hartnäckiger Kerl! 

-> Kannst ruhig die SSD nehmen. Eine schnelle Festplatte ist nicht von großer Bedeutung. Davon abgesehen ist ne SSD ja schon sehr fix.

-> Das Falten mit der CPU lohnt sich aus Sicht der PPD eher weniger. Seit einiger Zeit gibts zwar den neuen Core 0xa7 für CPUs, der deutlich effizienter ist als der alte 0xa4, aber die letzten Tage/Wochen sah es mit der Verfügbarkeit der 0xa7-WUs schlecht aus. Erzwingen kann man die nicht. Wenn du ohnehin auf die Stromkosten schielst/achten musst, dann erstelle nur einen Slot für die GPU.

In der Regel bringt die Übertaktung schon etwas, klar. Auf der einen Seite steigen die PPDs überproportional stark, je schneller eine WU abgearbeitet wird, auf der anderen Seite steigt aber auch der Stromverbrauch (ordentlich) und das macht das Falten ab einem gewissen Punkt auch wieder ineffizienter. Das ist eine Gleichung mit vielen Variablen, sodass du es am besten bei dir selbst testen musst. Hilfreich dafür ist natürlich ein Energiemessgerät.

-> Browsen, Office, ...etc... ist gar kein Problem. In meinen Augen (i7 6700K) sogar auch nicht, wenn man parallel mit der CPU faltet. Bei YT-Videos/TV-Mediatheken habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass es ruckeln kann, wenn die Grafikkarte mit F@h so stark beschäftigt ist. Das ist aber auch WU-abhängig. Da ich meine dedizierte Grafikkarte grade eh nicht "brauchen" kann, habe ich den Bildschirm an die iGPU gehängt und die Grafikkarte rechnet alleine für F@h => damit habe ich natürlich keinerlei Einschränkungen.
Bezüglich der Stromkosten musst du es dir selbst ausrechnen, nachdem die geschaut hast, was dein System so unter Volllast aus der Dose zieht. Die R9 290 ist nicht grade sparsam aber wenn du "nur" 6h/d faltest, dann dürften sich die Kosten in Grenzen halten.

Herzlich Willkommen übrigens, frohes Falten und Danke für deinen Einsatz im Team! 
Wenn dir weitere Fragen in den Sinn kommen, bist du hier genau richtig und gern gesehen!


----------



## brooker (7. Januar 2017)

... ich habe mal eine Frage: mir schwebt gerade die Frage im Kopf, wie die aktuellen PPD Kurven (TPF zu PPD) aussehen. Diese sind wie wir wissen nicht linear, aber wie sehen Sie genau aus? Daraus könnten wir ableiten, wie schnell im Durchschnitt Hardware sein muss, um im Optimum zu liegen. Zumindestens für die Dauerfalter ist das interessant. 

Hat jemand diese Liste oder muss diese aus der von Hand per Eingabe aus den Rechner ermittelt werden?


----------



## Cartesius (7. Januar 2017)

*foldinghomealone* hat doch mal eine entsprechende Kurve angefertigt und hier in der Rumpelkammer vorgestellt.

Im Endeffekt läuft es daraus hinaus, dass man für ein Projekt die TPF über die PPD für alle in Holdies Liste eingetragenen GPUs erstellt. 
Das Geht mMn nur per Hand. Aber evtl. könnte man ja die Arbeit aufteilen: Jeder der mitmachen mag bekommt ein Projekt zugewiesen und erstellt das dazugehörige Diagramm mit den Daten aus Holdies Tabelle. So sollte sich der Aufwand in Grenzen halten. 
Ich stelle mir das ungefähr so vor:
P10464



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P10466



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P10467



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Evtl. kann man das sogar in Holdies PPD-Tabelle mit einpflegen, sodass die Diagramme immer selbstständig aktualisiert werden und das händische hin und her kopieren der Daten entfiele.


----------



## brooker (7. Januar 2017)

... kannste mit dem HFM Benchmark Tool machen.


----------



## Cartesius (7. Januar 2017)

Ah, okay.
Aber selbst dann musst du doch die Daten erstmal in HFM laden, sonst hast du nur die Daten für die WU, welche deine eigenen GPU/CPU berechnet hat, oder?
Bei mir sehe ich da nur 2 Säulendiagramme (min. frame time & avg. frame time) und all meine bei HFM hinterlegten und berechneten WUs  (HFM Benchmark Viewer, das Benchmark Tool konnte ich nicht finden)


----------



## moreply (7. Januar 2017)

Hat mal jemand den Link zum sagenumwoben HFM?


----------



## Cartesius (7. Januar 2017)

Hier

Gleich mit einer Anleitung zur Installation und Einrichtung


----------



## moreply (7. Januar 2017)

Ok danke dir.Werde mich jetzt erstmal um die 3 Blackscreens hintereinander kümmern....


----------



## foldinghomealone (7. Januar 2017)

brooker schrieb:


> ... ich habe mal eine Frage: mir schwebt gerade die Frage im Kopf, wie die aktuellen PPD Kurven (TPF zu PPD) aussehen. Diese sind wie wir wissen nicht linear, aber wie sehen Sie genau aus? Daraus könnten wir ableiten, wie schnell im Durchschnitt Hardware sein muss, um im Optimum zu liegen. Zumindestens für die Dauerfalter ist das interessant.
> 
> Hat jemand diese Liste oder muss diese aus der von Hand per Eingabe aus den Rechner ermittelt werden?



PPD Performance Tabelle
Das ist meine Auswertung von vor einiger Zeit. Deswegen sage ich immer, dass eine Graka mindestens 300-400'PPD schnell sein sollte.


----------



## moreply (7. Januar 2017)

So ich hatte jetzt 2 Freezes in Folge+3 Blackscreens mit Settings die Rockstable und in F@H nie probleme gemacht haben.Idee woran es liegen könnte? Log hab ich mal gepostet:

Edit:Laut GPU-Z liegt die auslastung zwischen 0-5%



Spoiler



21:13:59:Removing old file 'configs/config-20170107-074509.xml'
21:13:59:Saving configuration to config.xml
21:13:59:<config>
21:13:59:  <!-- Network -->
21:13:59:  <proxy v=':8080'/>
21:13:59:
21:13:59:  <!-- Slot Control -->
21:13:59:  <power v='full'/>
21:13:59:
21:13:59:  <!-- User Information -->
21:13:59:  <passkey v='********************************'/>
21:13:59:  <team v='70335'/>
21:13:59:  <user v='moreply'/>
21:13:59:
21:13:59:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
21:13:59:  <slot id='0' type='GPU'/>
21:13:59:</config>
21:13:59:FS02:Shutting core down
21:13:59:WARNING:WU01:FS02:Slot ID 2 no longer exists and there are no other matching slots, dumping
21:13:59:WU01:FS02:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND errorUMPED project:9039 run:170 clone:0 gen:499 core:0xa4 unit:0x00000225ab436c9e56982891816377ef
21:14:00:WU01:FS02:Connecting to 171.67.108.158:8080
21:14:00:WARNING:WU03:FS02:Slot ID 2 no longer exists and there are no other matching slots, dumping
21:14:00:WU03:FS02:Sending unit results: id:03 state:SEND errorUMPED project:9035 run:440 clone:1 gen:515 core:0xa4 unit:0x00000241ab436c9e56982e556dcb7c98
21:14:00:WU03:FS02:Connecting to 171.67.108.158:8080
21:14:00:WU01:FS02:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
21:14:00:WU01:FS02:Cleaning up
21:14:01:WU03:FS02:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
21:14:01:WU03:FS02:Cleaning up
21:14:09:Removing old file 'configs/config-20170107-074517.xml'
21:14:09:Saving configuration to config.xml
21:14:09:<config>
21:14:09:  <!-- Network -->
21:14:09:  <proxy v=':8080'/>
21:14:09:
21:14:09:  <!-- Slot Control -->
21:14:09:  <power v='full'/>
21:14:09:
21:14:09:  <!-- User Information -->
21:14:09:  <passkey v='********************************'/>
21:14:09:  <team v='70335'/>
21:14:09:  <user v='moreply'/>
21:14:09:
21:14:09:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
21:14:09:  <slot id='0' type='GPU'/>
21:14:09:</config>
21:14:09:WU02:FS02:FahCore returned: INTERRUPTED (102 = 0x66)
21:14:09:WU00:FS00:Starting
21:14:09:WU00:FS00:Running FahCore: E:\Programme\FH\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe E:/Programme/FH/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/ATI/R600/Core_21.fah/FahCore_21.exe -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 9484 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor ati
21:14:09:WU00:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 11192
21:14:09:WU00:FS00:Core PID:11180
21:14:09:WU00:FS00:FahCore 0x21 started
21:14:09:WARNING:WU02:Slot ID 2 no longer exists and there are no other matching slots, dumping
21:14:09:WU02:Sending unit results: id:02 state:SEND errorUMPED project:9036 run:144 clone:3 gen:650 core:0xa4 unit:0x000002cdab436c9e56982d46bd1c466d
21:14:09:WU02:Connecting to 171.67.108.158:8080
21:14:10:WU02:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
21:14:10:WU00:FS00:0x21:*********************** Log Started 2017-01-07T21:14:09Z ***********************
21:14:10:WU00:FS00:0x21roject: 11402 (Run 16, Clone 29, Gen 11)
21:14:10:WU00:FS00:0x21:Unit: 0x000000158ca304f255ed4f061d29ee89
21:14:10:WU00:FS00:0x21:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
21:14:10:WU00:FS00:0x21:Machine: 0
21:14:10:WU00:FS00:0x21igital signatures verified
21:14:10:WU00:FS00:0x21:Folding@home GPU Core21 Folding@home Core
21:14:10:WU00:FS00:0x21:Version 0.0.17
21:14:10:WU02:Cleaning up
21:14:22:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 0 out of 5000000 steps (0%)
21:14:22:WU00:FS00:0x21:Temperature control disabled. Requirements: single Nvidia GPU, tmax must be < 110 and twait >= 900
21:17:40:FS00aused
21:17:40:FS00:Shutting core down
21:17:40:WU00:FS00:0x21:WARNING:Console control signal 1 on PID 11180
21:17:40:WU00:FS00:0x21:Exiting, please wait. . .
21:18:13:Removing old file 'configs/config-20170107-074526.xml'
21:18:13:Saving configuration to config.xml
21:18:13:<config>
21:18:13:  <!-- Network -->
21:18:13:  <proxy v=':8080'/>
21:18:13:
21:18:13:  <!-- Slot Control -->
21:18:13:  <power v='full'/>
21:18:13:
21:18:13:  <!-- User Information -->
21:18:13:  <passkey v='********************************'/>
21:18:13:  <team v='70335'/>
21:18:13:  <user v='moreply'/>
21:18:13:
21:18:13:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
21:18:13:  <slot id='0' type='GPU'>
21:18:13:    <paused v='true'/>
21:18:13:  </slot>
21:18:13:</config>
21:18:23:FS00:Unpaused
21:19:14:Removing old file 'configs/config-20170107-074527.xml'
21:19:14:Saving configuration to config.xml
21:19:14:<config>
21:19:14:  <!-- Network -->
21:19:14:  <proxy v=':8080'/>
21:19:14:
21:19:14:  <!-- Slot Control -->
21:19:14:  <power v='full'/>
21:19:14:
21:19:14:  <!-- User Information -->
21:19:14:  <passkey v='********************************'/>
21:19:14:  <team v='70335'/>
21:19:14:  <user v='moreply'/>
21:19:14:
21:19:14:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
21:19:14:  <slot id='0' type='GPU'/>
21:19:14:</config>


----------



## mattinator (7. Januar 2017)

brooker schrieb:


> ... ich habe mal eine Frage: mir schwebt gerade die Frage im Kopf, wie die aktuellen PPD Kurven (TPF zu PPD) aussehen. Diese sind wie wir wissen nicht linear, aber wie sehen Sie genau aus? Daraus könnten wir ableiten, wie schnell im Durchschnitt Hardware sein muss, um im Optimum zu liegen. Zumindestens für die Dauerfalter ist das interessant.


Die QRB-Berechnungsmethode ist doch hier eindeutig beschrieben: FAQ: Points — Folding@home.


> *PPD = 14.4 * base_points * max(1, sqrt( 14.4 * k * Expiration / TPF)) / TP*F


Um das Optimum (Maximum) zu berechnen, müsste man nach meinen "antiquierten" mathematischen Kenntnissen die erste Ableitung der Formel bilden und gleich 0 setzen, oder habe ich das falsch in Erinnerung ? Rein gefühlt würde ich jedoch sagen, das Maximum der PPD liegt bei einer TPF von 0, dann sollte sie unendlich sein.


----------



## DamianToczek (8. Januar 2017)

Bei mir kommt "OpenCL.dll" nicht vorhanden.


----------



## Holdie (8. Januar 2017)

Treiber neu installieren hilft


----------



## brooker (8. Januar 2017)

... kleine Ergänzung, weil es nicht für jeden selbstverständlich ist: sauber mit DDU deinstallieren und dann neu installieren. Happy Folding! 

@Matti: stimmt, oh man  ...


----------



## Stefan84 (8. Januar 2017)

Hm, da wollte man nach einiger Zeit mal wieder einsteigen und ein bissel mitfalten... Gehen 2-3 WU`s und dann kann er keine neuen downloaden


----------



## JayTea (8. Januar 2017)

Hey Stefan! 

Mit dem System aus deiner Signatur?
CPU- oder GPU-folding?
Welchen Treiber benutzt du?
Welche Slot-Options hast du gesetzt? (Anzahl Threads, extra slot options, etc?)


----------



## Stefan84 (8. Januar 2017)

Hallo JayTea 

Richtig, Sys aus der Signatur, one and only GPU-Folding. Treiber ist der aktuellste (376.33), Slot-Option hab ich nur "next-unit-percentage". Also so wie sonst auch immer, nix verändert. Ich habja schließlich damit schon ein gutes Jahr durchgefaltet 
Das komische ist ja, mal geht es ein paar Stunden, dann wieder nicht. Wenn ich dann alles beende, ein paar Minuten warte und wieder starte, funktioniert es dann nach einer Weile auch wieder.


----------



## JayTea (8. Januar 2017)

Der Treiber dürfte das Problem sein. Nvidia hatte die letzte Zeit Probleme mit F@h. Wirf mal einen Blick hier rein.


----------



## Stefan84 (8. Januar 2017)

Da geht's ja meistens um den Takt... Und der klappt bei meiner Karte problemlos  Ich vermute mal eher das ich den Clienten mal komplett neu aufsetzen müsste, aber da hab ich im Moment keinen Nerv und auch keine Zeit zu 
Die Karte läuft bei mir übrigens @stock, nur die Lüfter sind auf 45% fixiert (GPU-Temp ~53°C).

Tante Edit:
ich probier jetzt trotzdem mal den 373.06 aus...


----------



## JayTea (8. Januar 2017)

Nee, leider gings nicht nur um Probleme mit dem Takt, sondern  es gab einige Falter, die über _Bad work units_ geklagt haben!
Hier ist auch offiziell die Nachricht, dass das erst mit dem 376.48er Treiber gefixt wurde.
Check it out!


----------



## Stefan84 (8. Januar 2017)

Hab im letzten Beitrag noch was hinzugefügt


----------



## DamianToczek (8. Januar 2017)

JayTea schrieb:


> Der Treiber dürfte das Problem sein. Nvidia hatte die letzte Zeit Probleme mit F@h. Wirf mal einen Blick hier rein.



Nein sind es nicht, bitte ein Bisschen informieren bevor man was schreibt. Ich hab Nvidia Experience und immer aktuellen Treiber (ist auch angenehmer).
Ich besitze eine Zotac 980ti AMP Extreme mit 1433Mhz und mache 667k PPD, bis jetzt keine Probleme gehabt. Also mit dem Treiber ist alles okay.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (8. Januar 2017)

Grüß dich Stefan,

ich dachte schon, du hast das Falten endgültig aufgegeben 

Schön das du wieder da bist 

Du kannst alle NV-Treiber nach dem 372.70 vergessen ...
Erst ab dem 376.48 Hotfix geht das Falten wieder wie es soll 

ANBEI:

Habe Ich eigentlich schon erwähnt, dass der Stefan und Ich mal etwas über ein Jahr Arbeitskollegen waren ... Wir uns danach aus den Augen verloren haben, uns aber nach einer langen Zeit hier im Folding-Bereich (genaugenommen in der Rumpelkammer) wiedergetroffen haben 
Nur mal so anbei, wie klein die Welt sein kann


----------



## JeansOn (8. Januar 2017)

Für einige wird nach Weihnachten und Neujahr nun wieder der Alltag beginnen. Ich hoffe, ihr hattet eine problemlose, ungestörte Faltzeit mit neuen, persönlichen Rekorden.

Ich wollte da nicht dazwischen kommen, mit der Mitteilung, daß das Suchtspiel Diablo II von BLIZZARD mal wieder gepatcht wurde:
Diablo 2 1.14a: Erster Patch seit 6 Jahren für Windows 10 und Mac OS X
und
Diablo 2: Patch 1.14b behebt Framerate- und Absturzprobleme

ich jedenfalls habe es jetzt erst mitbekommen und hier sind meiner Meinung nach auch einige unterwegs, die in der Vergangenheit so ihre Erfahrungen mit D2 hatten.

*Folgendes ist nun Sache:*
-aktuelle Version ist jetzt 1.14D
-umgestellt auf Windows 10 kompatibel 
-VZ Save nun unter "gespeicherte Spiele/Diablo II"
-AKARA kann nun auch die Werte-/Statuspunkte zurücksetzen (mit Sicherheitsabfrage)
-Seltenes und Besseres wird häufiger gedropt (ich komme von V1.10)
-subjektiv ist mehr los
-Wenn alle Dateien da sind, ist der CD-Zwang aufgehoben
-Das Sichern funktioniert nur noch über den entsprechenden Punkt, beim Verlassen des Spiels. Swappen mit Windows reicht nicht mehr. Kann aber an meiner alter Version liegen.

Man muß schon aufpassen. Ich bin sogar einmal gestorben, in Hölle (Einzelspieler).
Ich bin selber nur über einen Hinweis auf die neuen Patche aufmerksam geworden und so dachte ich mir, verbreite das doch mal mit einem kurzen Eindruck.
Ich wünsche dann auch denen, die das interessiert (es gibt ja sooo viel Nettes zu zocken) viel Spaß.


----------



## Stefan84 (8. Januar 2017)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Grüß dich Stefan,
> 
> ich dachte schon, du hast das Falten endgültig aufgegeben
> 
> ...



Ahoihoi Herr Ex-Arbeitskollege 
Ich habe natürlich nicht aufgegeben, nur waren erstmal ein Umzug, Hochzeit und ein paar andere Dinge wichtiger für mich 

Und ja, ich glaub das hatten wir schon mal, allerdings seeehr weit weiter vorn im Thread  Und es sind auch schon locker über 2,5 Jahre her wo wir zusammengearbeitet haben, bin ja jetzt schon über 1,5 Jahre in meiner neuen "Bude" beschäftigt.

Hab jetzt erstmal wieder den 373.06 gezogen, bis jetzt scheint es auch gut zu laufen, hat sich jedenfalls direkt 2 neue WU's ohne Probleme gezogen, und liege im moment bei ~644k @stock GPU (1354 MHz Core, 3304 MHz VRAM).


----------



## brooker (8. Januar 2017)

He he, Stefan, meine allerbesten Glückwünsche und herzlich willkommen zurück.


----------



## KillercornyX (8. Januar 2017)

Er ist wieder da.....
also mein FoPaSa-Server.... Soll heißen, ich kann wieder folden.
Was war los? Am 25.12.16 funktionierte auf einmal nix mehr bei meinem Server, keine Punkte mehr und kein Bild. Kurz nach Start des Foldens wurde mein Bildschirm scharz.
Nach langem hin und her und reichlich Tests und Umbauten konnte ich mit Brooker und Mattinator einiges Ausschließen und so konnte ausgerechnet das Netzteil als Fehlerquelle identifiziert werden. 
Scheinbar bringt es nicht mehr die Leistung die es soll. Ich hab ein zweites angeschlossen welches nur die GraKa versorgt und prompt läufts wieder. 

Also falls mal jemand ähnliche Probleme hat, prüft das Netzteil mit!


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (8. Januar 2017)

KillercornyX schrieb:


> Er ist wieder da.....
> also mein FoPaSa-Server.... Soll heißen, ich kann wieder folden.
> Was war los? Am 25.12.16 funktionierte auf einmal nix mehr bei meinem Server, keine Punkte mehr und kein Bild. Kurz nach Start des Foldens wurde mein Bildschirm scharz.
> Nach langem hin und her und reichlich Tests und Umbauten konnte ich mit Brooker und Mattinator einiges Ausschließen und so konnte ausgerechnet das Netzteil als Fehlerquelle identifiziert werden.
> ...



Untypisches Fehlerbild eines defekten Netzteils ...
Normalerweise gehen die Systeme einfach aus, wenn ihnen der Saft ausgeht 

Aber da Ich sowas schon des öfteren mal gelesen habe, scheint es wohl doch so eine Art schmalen Grad vom fehlerhaftem Laufen bis hin zum Rechner aus zu geben


----------



## KillercornyX (8. Januar 2017)

Ja, ich wollte es auch erst nicht glauben, da es für mich als IT-ler ziemlich unlogisch erschien. Aber die Fakten haben mich eines besseren belehrt.
Mögliche wäre, dass das Netzteil auf dem Ausgang für die Grafikkarte nicht mehr den nötigen Strom abgeben kann und die Karte daher "ausgeht". Klingt komisch, ist aber so...


----------



## brooker (8. Januar 2017)

... es war aber auch nicht einfach! 
*Insider on*
Der Einsatz von Sherlock Holmes und Dr. Watson brachte dann den Durchbruch.  ... das CSI war auch schon hier ...  lauter Prominente hier im Forum! 
*off*


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (8. Januar 2017)

KillercornyX schrieb:


> Mögliche wäre, dass das Netzteil auf dem Ausgang für die Grafikkarte nicht mehr den nötigen Strom abgeben kann und die Karte daher "ausgeht"



Daher der Blackscreen ... Und beim Boot war die Spannung auf der Karte wahrscheinlich okay, sodas sie die richtige Checksum gepostet hat ...

Na das iss dann echt Ärgerlich


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Januar 2017)

@KillercornyX:
Hast du die Kontakte sämtlicher Stecker und Buchsen von NT bis und mit Grakka mal kontrolliert? 

Für mich hört sich das nähmlich sehr nach ausgeleierten Kontakte und/oder verschmutze Kontaktflächen an.


----------



## brooker (8. Januar 2017)

... bei 24/7 einem laufenden System? *große Augen mach*


----------



## Rarek (8. Januar 2017)

soo... wenn mein W-Lan empfänger dann da ist, dann hau ich meinen Server noch hinzu...

allerdings mit BOINC (aber da haben wir ja auch ne Sparte  ) da sich cpu falten nicht lohnt


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Januar 2017)

@brooker:
Bei einem 24/7-Rechner erst recht!

Wenn eine Kontaktestelle von Anfang an nicht sauber montiert war (entweder durch Schmutz oder vorallem durch eine nicht spannungsfreie Montage), fliesst der Strom über eine kleinere Kontaktstelle als eigentlich vorgesehen.
Über längere Zeit hinweg nimmt nun durch die übermässige Punktuelle Belastung der Verbindung die Federkraft des Metalls ab und erwärmt sich was wiederum die Federkraft weiter nachlassen lässt > das Ergenis endet dann irgend wann in zwei möglichen Varianten:
1. Die "Harmlosere" > Kontaktstelle wird von ein Russschicht bedeckt und unterbricht noch frühzeit den Stromfluss.
Ich vermute nun das KillercornyX eine Kontaktstelle gerade noch so Kontakt gibt das es für die Minimalspannung reicht, aber sobald die Karte mehr Strom zieht sich diese Stelle schlagartig erwärmt und den Kontakt unterbricht.

2. Die "Schlimmere" hab ich ja vor zwei Jahren an meinem Server erlebt:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


EPS-Stecker vom 2. Xeon


----------



## brooker (8. Januar 2017)

... ok, verstehe. Gut, kann sein. Bin gespannt!


----------



## Rarek (9. Januar 2017)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> 2. Die "Schlimmere" hab ich ja vor zwei Jahren an meinem Server erlebt:
> 
> ...



aua...
deswegen schaue ich öftersmal ob ich anfänge von sowas an meinen Steckern finde... beim halbjährlichen Putz bietet sich sowas ganz gut an ^^


----------



## JayTea (9. Januar 2017)

DamianToczek schrieb:


> Nein sind es nicht, bitte ein Bisschen informieren bevor man was schreibt.



  Ach jaaa, verdammt...das vergesse ich immer...!


----------



## KillercornyX (9. Januar 2017)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @KillercornyX:
> Hast du die Kontakte sämtlicher Stecker und Buchsen von NT bis und mit Grakka mal kontrolliert?
> 
> Für mich hört sich das nähmlich sehr nach ausgeleierten Kontakte und/oder verschmutze Kontaktflächen an.



Werd ich sicherheitshalber noch mal tun. Leider kann man auch Netzteil nicht so einfach einem Lasttest unterziehen, da braucht man spezielles Equipment...


----------



## Rarek (9. Januar 2017)

JayTea schrieb:


> Ach jaaa, verdammt...das vergesse ich immer...!



und immer wieder müssen dich Leute darauf hinweisen... 
jetzt sogar schon die nicht-F@H'ler

soweit ist schon gekommen


----------



## arcDaniel (10. Januar 2017)

Es ist eine neue Beta verfügbar, diemal allerdings nicht mehr als 64bit Version für Windows...

Beta Software — Folding@home


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (10. Januar 2017)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Es ist eine neue Beta verfügbar, diemal allerdings nicht mehr als 64bit Version für Windows...
> 
> Beta Software — Folding@home



Darf man Fragen was diese mit sich bringt ???
Ohne x64 Support macht ja schonmal keinen guten Eindruck


----------



## JayTea (10. Januar 2017)

Verdammt,  ich brauche ganz dringend einen guten Rat! 
Als ich heute morgen an den PC wollte,  da war er auf einmal ausgeschaltet. 
Und seitdem geht überhaupt nichts mehr... kein Lüfterzucken,  kein Beepen,  keine LED auf dem Mainboard,  einfach komplett  tot! 
Habe ihn mal vom Netz getrennt und nach Auffälligkeiten im Inneren geschaut aber nichts entdeckt. 

NEED HELP!!


----------



## Rarek (10. Januar 2017)

du hast nicht zufällig nen 2. Netzteil da? 

wenn, dann packe das mal rann und lass das ganze ohne GPU laufen (stromverbrauch und so...)


----------



## JayTea (10. Januar 2017)

Nee,  habe ich natürlich nicht.


----------



## mattinator (10. Januar 2017)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Ohne x64 Support macht ja schonmal keinen guten Eindruck


Der würde dem Client selbst nicht viel nutzen. Und die Folding-Cores sind ja 64-bit-Programme.


----------



## JayTea (10. Januar 2017)

Inzwischen leuchtet zumindest wieder der Start-Knopf auf dem Mainboard.  Wenn ich den drücke passiert entweder gar nichts oder es leuchtet die RGB-Beleuchtung des Mainboards.  Mehr aber auch nicht...
Teils flackert der Start-Knopf auch.


----------



## Rarek (10. Januar 2017)

hört sich sehr nach NT an...

ich hätte zwar noch eines über, aber das brauche ich in 1-2 Tagen
(und ich glaub net, dass du kurz um's eck wohnst, das man das mal an nem Nachmittag zusammen prüfen könnte)


----------



## JayTea (10. Januar 2017)

Ans NT dachte ich natürlich auch dran. 
Ich bin in Bonn stationiert... 
Wenn ich mir ein neues kaufe,  ist das ja auch noch diese Woche da. 

EMPFEHLUNGEN??


----------



## Cartesius (10. Januar 2017)

@ JT: Oy, das klingt ja besch...eiden 

Wenn du dir ein neues NT kaufen willst / musst, dann hast du *hier* im Thrwead viele empfehlungen (siehe Seite 1 und die letzten Seiten). Oder du nimmst den Brooker sein NT (siehe hier, es handelt sich um ein SuperFlower SF-450 P14PE).

Alternativ könnte ich dir ein NT zur Probe schicken. Habe zu Testzwecken und als Reserve ein gebrauchtes 400 W NT bei Ebay ersteigert (Silver Power SP-SS 400  400W 80Plus |120mm Lüfter). Es kommt heute bei mir an.


----------



## foldinghomealone (10. Januar 2017)

Wenn du Empfehlungen willst, muss man aber auch wissen, wieviel Watt du verbrätst. Bzw. deine Konfig


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (10. Januar 2017)

JayTea schrieb:


> Verdammt,  ich brauche ganz dringend einen guten Rat!
> Als ich heute morgen an den PC wollte,  da war er auf einmal ausgeschaltet.
> Und seitdem geht überhaupt nichts mehr... kein Lüfterzucken,  kein Beepen,  keine LED auf dem Mainboard,  einfach komplett  tot!
> Habe ihn mal vom Netz getrennt und nach Auffälligkeiten im Inneren geschaut aber nichts entdeckt.
> ...



Du könntest versuchen das Netzteil zu überbrücken ... Klemmst deine Hardware vom Netzteil ab. Hängst nen Paar alter Lüfter an das Netzteil (Denn Last muss es haben beim laufen) und überbrückst *BITTE VORHER SORGFÄLTIG LESEN*

Somit kannst du herausfinden ob das Netzteil überhaupt noch funktioniert 

Wichtig ist da nur ... Hardware vom Netzteil ab und ein paar Lüfter dran .. Ohne Last können sich die Dinger selber killen. Wenn´s ne NLO (No Last Operation), dürfte auch ohne Last nichts passieren ... Das würde ich aber nicht ausprobieren wollen ...

Mit Volmeter könntest du da gleich die Spannungen überprüfen 

Gelb 12V
Rot 5V
Orange 3,3V
Lila 5V StandBy

Ansonsten gilt wie immer 0-Methode im Ausschlussverfahren


----------



## Rarek (10. Januar 2017)

wie die können sich killen bei NLO?
ups... 

hab früher gerne PC Netzteile verwendet um stabile 24V und 5V zu beziehen... dabei lief das dann relativ lange ohne Last, aber wenn, dann auch nur in form ner Wasserpumpe zum Blumengießen 
und der Steuerlogik für diese basierend auf Schützen (was vielleicht auch schon Last genug für das olle 300W OEM NT war)


----------



## JayTea (10. Januar 2017)

Besten Dank für eure Rückmeldungen! 
Ich bin leider für den Rest des Tages unterwegs und kann deshalb nix testen.
@SnakeByte: Das mit dem Überbrücken/ohne Mainboard starten habe ich schon mal früher gemacht. 

@Cartesius: Danke, aber ich bestell mir (auf Verdacht) direkt ein neues. Falls sich im Nachhinein doch noch etwas mit dem alten NT ergibt, habe ich entweder eines übrig, oder ich schicke es zurück; ist ja kein Hygiene-Artikel!  

@foldinghomealone: Konfig steht natürlich in meinem Profil! 
Die aktuelle GPU war Feb. 2016 nur als Übergangslösung gedacht. In Zukunft könnten es auch zwei Pascal-Karten werden...

Ausgerechnet jetzt, wo ich meine Bachelorarbeit mal endlich fertig machen will/muss! *argh* :[
Und die Faltwoche naht auch mit großen Schritten!


----------



## alexk94 (10. Januar 2017)

Kleines Outthema

Hallo zusammen,

am nächsten Wochenende ist die Dreamhack in Leipzig. Ich werde dort einige Youtuber/Twitchstreamer fragen, ob Sie Interesse für F@H haben und/oder ob sie unseren YT-Kanal eine kleine Starthilfe geben können. 
Ich frag mal in die Runde: Hat jemand hier vielleicht geplant zur Dreamhack zu gehen? Ich würde das mit den nachfragen zwar schon selber hinbekommen, aber so würden die Chancen steigen, dass da jemand Interesse bekommt.

Wenn jemand Interesse hat, einfach mir eine PM schicken.
PS: Ich fahre da auch privat hin, aber dort hat man die besten Chancen, sich den Leuten zu unterhalten, ohne das da Fans eine Kugel um die bilden, wie es auf der Gamescom ist.


----------



## ProfBoom (10. Januar 2017)

Es wird auch keinen neuen 64Bit FAH-Client geben.
Der wurde eingestellt, um nicht zwei Pakete pflegen zu müssen.



> We decided not to continue with the 64-bit Windows release.  We still  have to support 32-bit Windows and it doesn't make sense to have two  different packages when one will suffice.  More importantly, the 64-bit  version does not provide any significant performance advantages.  The  cores which do all the heavy lifting, already exist in both 64 and  32-bit versions.  For those of you who previously installed the 64-bit  7.4.15 Windows client, it is recommended that you first uninstall it  before installing this new version.


----------



## JayTea (10. Januar 2017)

Ich habe ein paar Artikel überflogen und einen Blick in den "empfehlenswerte Netzteile" Thread geworfen:
das be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 750W erscheint mir einen Versuch wert.


----------



## brooker (10. Januar 2017)

... an meinem BQ pro 550W werkeln bzw werkelt 2x 980ti. Gehe nicht zu hoch ran, sonst kommst du nicht in den richtigen Arbeitsbereich. Was soll den final versorgt werden?


----------



## JayTea (10. Januar 2017)

Ich habe ein paar Artikel überflogen und einen Blick in den "empfehlenswerte Netzteile" Thread geworfen:
das be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 750W erscheint mir einen Versuch wert.  

Ediths Nachtrag:
Ich hoffe natürlich, dass es mit einem neuen NT getan ist. Ärgerlicher wäre das Mainboard (ASUS Maximus VIII Hero) zu tauschen, weil es mehr Aufwand bedeuten würde. Ein kleiner Lichtblick wäre dann jedoch, dass sich eine brandneue Z270er Platine anbieten würde. 

#2:
Auf Dauer wäre eine GTX 1080 und eine 1070er wünschensewert. Du kennst ja aber die näheren Umstände...
"[...] richtiger Arbeitsbereich. [...]" Von wegen Effizienz? Die ist ja bei einer Platin-Zertifizierung generell schon sehr hoch?!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Januar 2017)

be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 kann ich empfehlen > in meinem Faltserver ist eins mit 850W verbaut.


----------



## foldinghomealone (10. Januar 2017)

Das 'Platinum' bezieht sich auf den Arbeitsbereich. Bei Min- und Maxlast sinkt der Wirkungsgrad.
Aus den Technischen Daten des 750W:
80PLUS ZertifizierungPlatinum
Effizienz (%) bei 230V, 20% Last92.1
Effizienz (%) bei 230V, 50% Last94
Effizienz (%) bei 230V, 100% Last92.8
Leises Netzteil 750W High End PSU DARK POWER PRO 11 | 750W von be quiet!


----------



## JayTea (10. Januar 2017)

Danke, das sieht in meinen Augen gut aus. 
Immer in der Hoffnung, dass es mit einem neuen NT getan ist!


----------



## moreply (10. Januar 2017)

Das P11 ist TOP!

Wenn du nicht zu viel ausgeben willst kannst du dir mal die BitFenix Whispher M Serie anschauen


----------



## ProfBoom (10. Januar 2017)

Klingt nach einer guten Wahl.
Mein BeQuiet Dark Power Pro 450W verrichtet seit nunmehr 8 Jahren ohne zu murren seinen Dienst.


----------



## JayTea (10. Januar 2017)

30 €uro gehen an uns Angi; ich hab's dark power pro 11 750W bestellt.
Werde mich hoffentlich übermorgen mit erfolgreichen Neuigkeiten zurückmelden!


----------



## brooker (10. Januar 2017)

@JT: Bitte vorsichtig beim Einbauen! Bei Deinem aktuellen Glück!


----------



## Rarek (10. Januar 2017)

ich überlege grade, ob ich nicht meinen PC genauer meine eine Grafikkarte zum Kochen nehmen sollte... mit stabilen 80°C kann man doch Rind langsam garen, oder?


----------



## foldinghomealone (10. Januar 2017)

Rind muss man mit 200°C erstmal vernünftig anbrutzeln, sonst schmeckts langweilig. Also ordentlich übertakten erstmal...


----------



## Rarek (10. Januar 2017)

ich willst ja garen, nicht braten 

du hast nich zufällig mal nen stück, welches ich Pfannisieren darf? 

( und unter zuhilfenahme von 2 Spezialisten hier im Forum, gibts dann sogar was zu essen... -> Kochen mit dem Pentium 4 - Das Video - YouTube )


----------



## moreply (11. Januar 2017)

Da mach ich doch gleich mit,300w Reichen oder ?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Januar 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rarek (11. Januar 2017)

da ich's gestern noch verpennt hab:

Auftrag erfolgreich ausgeführt:
Zeigt her eure Folding@Home-PCs


----------



## SimonSlowfood (11. Januar 2017)

Ahh die zotac 1050Ti ist um ca 3-4€ im Preis gefallen. Vielleicht wirds ja was mit der 1050 Ti bis zur Faltwoche.


----------



## JayTea (11. Januar 2017)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Du könntest versuchen das Netzteil zu überbrücken ... Klemmst deine Hardware vom Netzteil ab. Hängst nen Paar alter Lüfter an das Netzteil (Denn Last muss es haben beim laufen) und überbrückst *BITTE VORHER SORGFÄLTIG LESEN*
> 
> Somit kannst du herausfinden ob das Netzteil überhaupt noch funktioniert
> 
> ...



Habe alle abgehenden Verbindungen vom NT abgezogen, lediglich ein 4Pin-Molex ist noch mit der 10 €uro Lüftersteuerung verbunden. Daran hängen Lüfter mit insgesamt 20W; genügt zum Testen, oder?
Da ich grade nur ein Smartphone zur Verfügung habe wäre ich dankbar, wenn mir jemand noch mal ein Bild posten könnte bei dem genau sichtbar ist, welche Pins des Mainboardsteckers verbunden werden müssen. Die o. g. Anleitung ist nicht ganz genau bzw das Bild schwer erkennbar. 
Danke!


----------



## mattinator (11. Januar 2017)

Meinst Du so ?
- 20 poliger ATX-Stecker: Zum Kurzschließen - Kontakt 14 und 16 verbinden



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- 24 poliger ATX-Stecker: Zum Kurzschließen - Kontakt 16 und 18 verbinden



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JayTea (11. Januar 2017)

Verdammt, die Lüfter drehen ganz normal hoch!  
Was bedeutet das jetzt?  -_-
Aufgefallen ist mir noch, dass Pin23 nicht korrekt im Stecker saß. Also den hat's etwas nach “oben“ rausgedrückt. Also wenn ich ihn aufs Mainboard stecke, dann drückt es ihn wohlmöglich raus und er hat keinen Kontakt...
Was ist davon als mögliche Fehlerquelle zu halten?


----------



## foldinghomealone (11. Januar 2017)

Mainboard!?


----------



## Uwe64LE (11. Januar 2017)

JayTea schrieb:


> ...
> Aufgefallen ist mir noch, dass Pin23 nicht korrekt im Stecker saß. Also den hat's etwas nach “oben“ rausgedrückt. Also wenn ich ihn aufs Mainboard stecke, dann drückt es ihn wohlmöglich raus und er hat keinen Kontakt...
> Was ist davon als mögliche Fehlerquelle zu halten?



Wenn du den "Widerhaken" mit etwas Spitzem nach unten drückst, kannst du das entsprechende Kabel aus dem Stecker drücken. Dann kannst du kontrollieren, ob die Crimpklemme noch fest auf der Ader sitzt oder sich womöglich gelöst hat.


----------



## JayTea (11. Januar 2017)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Mainboard!?



Mach mich nicht fertig!! :'-(  

@Uwe: habe den Stecker ein paar Mal abgezogen und wieder drangesteckt. Die Sichtkontrollen waren unauffällig. Wahrscheinlich hält der Pin seitdem ich ihn fest in den Stecker gedrückt habe.


----------



## mattinator (11. Januar 2017)

Da (Folding Forum • View topic - Continued issues with Nvidia drivers) tut sich was:


> We are working together with Nvidia on an updated CUDA version of the  OpenMM core *to solve the issues* with Nvidia drivers and to create a  sustainable solution that *will bring speed improvements*.


----------



## brooker (11. Januar 2017)

... 2017 wird ein gutes Jahr! 

Jetzt Bitte noch die Power von AMD-GPUs nutzbar machen!


----------



## SimonSlowfood (12. Januar 2017)

Kurze Frage

Mein Homeserver hat gerade folgende Hardware Verbaut:

2 Western Digital WD Red  5TB, 3.5", SATA 6Gb/s (WD50EFRX)
1 OCZ Vertex 2   60GB, SATA (OCZSSD2-2VTXE60G)
1 Intel Pentium G4400, 2x 3.30GHz, boxed (BX80662G4400)
1 Crucial DIMM   8GB, DDR4-2133, CL15 (CT8G4DFD8213)
1 MSI H110M Pro-VD (7996-007R)
1 EKL Alpenföhn Brocken ECO (84000000106)
1 Cooler Master Silencio 352M schwarz, schallgedämmt (SIL-352M-KKN1)
1 be quiet! System Power 7  300W ATX 2.31 (BN140)

Betriebssystem ist ein Debian 8 Jessie  auf der SSD mit XFCE desktop (damit ich dann F@H bequem per Rdesktop administrieren kann)

Wie hoch wird denn eurer meinung nach die CPU Last sein, wenn ich da ne 1050Ti zum 24/7 folden dazu stecke? Hintergrund ist der, dass da auch ein PLEX Server läuft, der dann auch mal Videos transcodiert wenn ich Filme schaue. da ist dann 1 Kern recht ausgelastet. Oder kann ich den folding client per script evlt mit renice während des filme schauen ne niedrigere Prio geben und dann wieder zurück auf prio 0?


----------



## alexk94 (12. Januar 2017)

Nochmal wegen der Dreamhack. Hat jemand Interesse?


----------



## KillercornyX (12. Januar 2017)

SimonSlowfood schrieb:


> Betriebssystem ist ein Debian 8 Jessie  auf der SSD mit XFCE desktop (damit ich dann F@H bequem per Rdesktop administrieren kann)
> 
> Wie hoch wird denn eurer meinung nach die CPU Last sein, wenn ich da ne 1050Ti zum 24/7 folden dazu stecke? Hintergrund ist der, dass da auch ein PLEX Server läuft, der dann auch mal Videos transcodiert wenn ich Filme schaue. da ist dann 1 Kern recht ausgelastet. Oder kann ich den folding client per script evlt mit renice während des filme schauen ne niedrigere Prio geben und dann wieder zurück auf prio 0?



Ich falte unter Xubuntu 16.04. Also auch XFCE, aber mein Kernel & co dürfte neuer sein... Keine Ahnung ob das normal ist, aber bei belastet FAH immer nur einen Kern, aber den zu 100%. Wenn das bei dir ähnlich ist, würde dann Plex auf nem anderen Kern laufen und sollte keine Probleme machen. Es kommt dann aber auch drauf an was deine CPU im Singlethread an Leistung bringt, eventuell versuchst du dann ein leichtes OC.

GPU Auslastung kannst  du übrigens mit Lm sensors und Psensor als GUI anzeigen lassen. Dann weißt du ob dein Prozessor ausgelastet ist. Die GPU-Auslastung sollte idealerweise zwischen 95 und 100% sein.


----------



## foldinghomealone (12. Januar 2017)

Wieviel CPU Last hast denn jetzt wenn du nur faltest?
Ich würde dem einen Prozess einen Kern zuordnen und dem anderen Prozess den zweiten Kern


----------



## brooker (12. Januar 2017)

... das sollte unter Linux so funktionieren. Bitte ändere aber mindestens an einem Kern nichts an der Priorisierung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Januar 2017)

@SimonSlowfood:
 Nur wegen dem V7 brauchst du kein Rdesktop > der V7 bietet selber eine Remote-Funktion.


----------



## SimonSlowfood (12. Januar 2017)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @SimonSlowfood:
> Nur wegen dem V7 brauchst du kein Rdesktop > der V7 bietet selber eine Remote-Funktion.



Oh, verdammt  Aber gut ich will ja auch noch Temperaturen checken etc. 

Wobei ich den verdacht habe, seit ich lm-sensors und xfce installiert habe, schickt er mir meine 2te 5TB platte nicht mehr in den sleep vermutlich greift da immer was drauf zu. die zweite 5TB wird nur einmal pro tag gebraucht um da ein Backup der ersten 5TB zu speichern, die restliche zeit soll sie schlafen. Die erste muss nicht schlafen, da liegen auf Nextcloud Dateien, wird also eh immer wieder mal gebraucht.


----------



## Rarek (12. Januar 2017)

das liegt am lm Sensor
der liest auch die Platten aus


----------



## SimonSlowfood (12. Januar 2017)

Rarek schrieb:


> das liegt am lm Sensor
> der liest auch die Platten aus



ich wusste es. Macht halt gleich mal 2,5W aus. bei nem 24/7 Rechner macht das gleich mal 6-7€ mehr pro Jahr aus.
Kann man dem sagen, er solls nicht zyklisch machen?


----------



## KillercornyX (12. Januar 2017)

Rarek schrieb:


> das liegt am lm Sensor
> der liest auch die Platten aus



Yep, kenn ich, das ist das SMART-Monitoring. Darüber wird die Temp ausgelesen. Eigentlich sollte das aber auch gehen wenn die HDD im Sleep ist.
Versuch mal die HDDs aus Sensors zu entfernen.

@SimonSlowfood
Hast du das Sleep über HDparm eingestellt oder mit was anderem?


----------



## SimonSlowfood (12. Januar 2017)

Ich habs mal mit hdparm probiert, aber da sind die Platten glaube ich nicht in den spindown gegangen. (so genau weiß ichs gar nicht mehr warum ichs verworfen hab) Momentan läuft jede stunde n cronjob der die aktuelle festplattenaktivität wegspeichert und mit dem von vor einer stunde vergleicht (muss zu hause nachschauen, was es genau war irgendwas aus /proc) und ich glaube per pm-utils oder so dann in den spin down geschickt. Genaueres kann ich heut abend liefern. Also ja ,der Server ist schon eher ein bisschen verbastelt


----------



## Rarek (12. Januar 2017)

und dann wunderst du dich 


kannst doch nicht einfach so dein OS Personalisieren... wer macht denn sowas...


----------



## SimonSlowfood (12. Januar 2017)

Hier, so hab ichs gemacht wie in der Antwort: 

hard drive - Put HDDs in standby after X minutes using hdparm doesn't work - Ask Ubuntu

mit 
sg3-utils

Edit: SMART Werte werden per smartmontools überwacht, die wecken die platte auch nicht auf, wenn sie im spindown ist. Außer der test konnte x mal nicht durchgeführt werden, dann wird mal kurz aufgeweckt.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Januar 2017)

Bin nach ein paar Stunden schrauben auch wieder am Start mit 2 Titan X-M.


----------



## brooker (12. Januar 2017)

... uns ich fragte mich immer noch, was da vorhin mit nem Affenzahn an mir vorbeigehämmert ist


----------



## Pilshorn (12. Januar 2017)

Ich weiß nicht warum bin wohl zu dumm aber bin neu hier und habe keine Ahnung wie ich hier eine eigene frage erstellen kann


----------



## foldinghomealone (12. Januar 2017)

stell sie doch einfach hier rein...


----------



## Pilshorn (12. Januar 2017)

Ja okay und zwar habe ich folgende Komponenten:
i5 3570
Gigabyte gtx 1080 
8 gb DDR 3
wpm Netzteil 600w
sharkoon t9 Gehäuse
und als Monitor einen 1440p mit 144hz jetzt gerade neu
aktuell schaffe ich bei bf1 auf Ultra dauerhaft eine Auslastung von 90-100 % cpu Auslastung und ram dauerhaft 83 % und habe so im schnitt 90 bis 100 fps. Habe ja aber die Möglichkeit 144 hz  wiederzugeben. Nun steht bei mir die frage im raum ob es sinn macht eventuell auf mehr ram und nen neuen cpu umzusteigen.

Was denkt ihr so was ist eure Meinung ??? Vielen Dank wenn ihr mich nicht so sehr dumm dastehen lasst bin neu hier


----------



## SimonSlowfood (12. Januar 2017)

So ich hab lm-sensors mal die Festplatten raus geschmissen, mal sehen was der Stromverbraucht so macht


----------



## foldinghomealone (12. Januar 2017)

@Pilshorn:
Dann bist du erst einmal im falschen Forum hier. Hier geht's eigentlich ums Falten von Proteinen zur Krebsforschung (u.a.).
Dafür ist eine 1080 und dein i5 super geeignet...

BF1 ist sehr CPU-lastig und es scheint wirklich so, dass du durch die CPU limitiert wirst. Bei anderen aktuellen Spielen dürfte das nicht so stark der Fall sein, oder?
Du müsstest aber eigentlich alles austauschen. MB, RAM, CPU. Geschätzt ca. 400€ (i5) bis 500€ (i7)

Ob sich das wg. den 'paar' Frames lohnt, weiß ich nicht. Lieber die paar Hundert Euro für's Falten verwenden


----------



## DamianToczek (12. Januar 2017)

Pilshorn schrieb:


> Ja okay und zwar habe ich folgende Komponenten:
> i5 3570
> Gigabyte gtx 1080
> 8 gb DDR 3
> ...



Ist irgendwie witzig  Du findest "Folding@Home" aber findest nicht direkt in dem Forum die Kategorie Prozessoren. Sobald man das Forum öffnet muss man nur runter scrollen und steht Prozessoren, Grafikkarten usw usw. aber du gehst direkt ins Folding Thread. Ist nicht mal eine Kategorie.. aber egal.

Vom Folding hast du genau nichts und sogar höhere Rechnung. Hilfst aber sehr viel dafür, ist auch egal.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/hardware-kaufberatung-praxis-wissen/17 <- Link für dich


----------



## foldinghomealone (12. Januar 2017)

DamianToczek schrieb:


> Vom Folding hast du genau nichts und sogar höhere Rechnung.



Auch jemand, der gg. Folding lästert ist hier im falschen Forum, oder hab ich das falsch verstanden?


----------



## alexk94 (12. Januar 2017)

@DamianToczek
Wenn du nichts mit Folden am Hut hast, warum bist  du dann hier? 

Der Gute ist gerade mal ein paar Stunden hier angemeldet, da kann man mal ein Auge zudrücken, wenn man in der falschen Abteilung landet, oder?


----------



## JayTea (12. Januar 2017)

Hier geht's ja grade drunter und drüber!  



brooker schrieb:


> @JT: Bitte vorsichtig beim Einbauen! Bei Deinem aktuellen Glück!


Heut Nachmittag ist's Dark Power Pro 11 gekommen aber ich habe es nicht komplett eingebaut. Habe bloß den ATX-Stecker und den zusätzlichen P8 angeschlossen.
Leider mit demselben Ergebnis: Start-/Reset LED-Knöpfe leuchten/flackern und teils auch noch bissel RGB-Disko aber ansonsten kein Mucks oder Zucken der Lüfter!   -_-
RMA für das Mainboard bei mindfactory ist eingeleitet, Sonntag pflücke ich das System auseinander.
Mit der Faltwoche wird's natürlich arg knapp.  :-/


----------



## brooker (12. Januar 2017)

@JT: *daumen drück* das wird schon!


----------



## foldinghomealone (12. Januar 2017)

@JT, glaub mir doch mal was...
Obwohl ich hier nur ungern Recht habe 

Vielleicht mal im FoPaSa-Forum nachfragen, vielleicht hat jemand eines rumliegen...

Falls es nicht klappt, dann holst die Faltwoche halt nach.


----------



## brooker (12. Januar 2017)

... leider habe ich aktuell noch kein Board da, sonst wäre ich schon am Einpacken


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Januar 2017)

2 Titan X-M mit Max-OC inkl. Spannungserhöhung im 24/7 wird mir vom Verbauch definitiv zu viel > 720W 

Mal schauen was ich mach:
Stock mit undervolting oder Max-OC mit Default-Spannung, dentiere aber klar zum ersteren.


----------



## Rarek (12. Januar 2017)

720W ?
ist ja sogar weniger als wie das was ich hier durch die Dose puste


----------



## moreply (12. Januar 2017)

Denkt ihr das die Anbindung für das Folden reicht sonst muss wegen der R9 290 meine Wakü auseinander Bauen 

ELEGIANT USB 3.0 PCI-E Express 1x zu 16x Extender Riser: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor


----------



## JayTea (12. Januar 2017)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> @JT, glaub mir doch mal was...
> Obwohl ich hier nur ungern Recht habe
> 
> Vielleicht mal im FoPaSa-Forum nachfragen, vielleicht hat jemand eines rumliegen...
> ...


Dann wahrscheinlich eher nachholen.
Zumindest habe ich jetzt ein zweites Netzteil. Viiiieeeelleicht ist das ja der Beginn eines neuen Faltrechners...!?  ;D


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Januar 2017)

Rarek schrieb:


> 720W ?
> ist ja sogar weniger als wie das was ich hier durch die Dose puste


140W mehr als vorher und das wären weitere 220Euro auf der Stromrechnung im Jahr.


----------



## brooker (12. Januar 2017)

@moreply: das funktioniert, aber es bleibt was auf der Strecke.


----------



## moreply (12. Januar 2017)

brooker schrieb:


> @moreply: das funktioniert, aber es bleibt was auf der Strecke.



Wie viel ungefähr? 10% ?


----------



## brooker (12. Januar 2017)

... jemand von uns hatte, so meine ich mich zu erinnern, eine 750Ti aufn 1er Slot gesetzt. Ich glaube die Einbußen lagen bei 10-20%. Bin mir nicht 100% sicher und konnte den Beitrag gerade auf die Schnelle nicht finden.


----------



## moreply (12. Januar 2017)

Der hier:

Amazon.de:Kundenrezensionen: MENGS(R) PCI-E 1x Express16x Adapter Riser Karte Erweiterung Powered USB 3.0-Kabel fur Bitcoin Mining

Grad gefunden


----------



## brooker (12. Januar 2017)

... das Riserkabel ist nicht das Thema, nur die Bandbreite des PCIe 1x Slots. Wir falten im 24/7 mit mindestens PCIe 8x Gen 2


Re: PCI-e splitter?

Postby Nathan_P » Mon May 23, 2016 3:41 pm
x1 folding does suffer a performance penalty, IIRC correctly going from x16 to x4 gives around a 20% penalty, I've not seen any numbers for x1 recently but I would estimate a another 5% drop.
You can get boards with 6 or 7 x16 slots but they are high end workstation boards and even then you will have the following headaches.

1. Even a pair of Xeons only has 80 PCIe lanes - this would give you 4 or 5 at x16 and the rest at x8 - not an issue at PCIe 3 speeds YET
2. The cards would have to be single slot unless you used risers - this means water cooling the cards.
3. You are going to need a pair of PSU's at least to power that many GPU's
4. I'm not sure how many GPU's the Client and F@H control can reliably run.
5. Veteran folders will tell you that any more than 3 gpu's on a single board causes headaches with stability and heat.

Its an ambitious goal and I'm not sure that you will get what you are looking for in terms of simplicity, cost or power consumption

Folding Forum • View topic - PCI-e bandwidth/capacity limitations


----------



## ebastler (12. Januar 2017)

Zentralheizung kaputt... Ihr werdet in nächster Zeit wohl wieder ein paar Punkte von mir sehen.
Ehe ich mir einen Heizstrahler aufstelle, verheize ich den Strom lieber nützlich.


----------



## Research (12. Januar 2017)

Brauchste noch nen P4?


----------



## moreply (12. Januar 2017)

@Brooker 

Also das beste wäre x8 gibt es da ne Verlängerung für?


----------



## brooker (12. Januar 2017)

Du hasz das Asrock 990FX Fatal1ty Killer noch? Dann nehme einen 16-16er bspw. Computer PCI-E Verlangerungskabel 16X to 16X Riser: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## moreply (12. Januar 2017)

Ja hab ich, die PCIe Anbindung ist ein Traum  darum geht es aber nicht.Ich bring die Karte nicht mit unter da sie wahrscheinlich zu lang ist und ich den Radi für den Einbau nicht ausbauen will.

Ich würde die Karte gerne außerhalb des Gehäuse betreiben und ich glaube das ein Riser nicht lang genug ist.Wenn es nicht anders geht muss ich den Radi halt ausbauen.


----------



## ebastler (13. Januar 2017)

Research schrieb:


> Brauchste noch nen P4?[emoji317][emoji38]


Ich hab ne 5960X die aktuell ~250W frisst. 
Dazu noch ne 290X die auch nicht grad sparsam ist. Wenn ich noch ne Pope 4 anschaffe, fliegt die Sicherung meines Zimmers glaub ich XD


----------



## Rarek (13. Januar 2017)

ach... meinste du kratzt schon an den 3,6kW auf dem Schutzschalter?




A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> 140W mehr als vorher und das wären weitere 220Euro auf der Stromrechnung im Jahr.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich komme jetzt schon an die theoretischen ~1000€ im Jahr..  (14h an 5 Tagen die Woche.. 24/7 wärens 3k€)
zahlen tut noch mein Arbeitgeber, allerdings nur bis Ausbildungsende, danach mal schauen ob ich überhaupt noch Falte in den nächsten Monaten danach

weil ~1,2kW tun schon weh nach nem Jahr... erst recht auf dem ersten paar Gehältern ^^ (naja... ich glaube ich muss mir für die 10,5MWh im Jahr wohl jemanden suchen der mit 25ct oder am besten noch mit Nachtstrom abrechnet  )


----------



## ebastler (13. Januar 2017)

Nein, aber meine Elektroinstallation ist... Schräg. Antik und *******. Vertraue den Leitungen nur das Nötigste an ^^


----------



## Rarek (13. Januar 2017)

am besten noch mit Stoffisolation?


----------



## foldinghomealone (13. Januar 2017)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> 2 Titan X-M mit Max-OC inkl. Spannungserhöhung im 24/7 wird mir vom Verbauch definitiv zu viel > 720W
> 
> Mal schauen was ich mach:
> Stock mit undervolting oder Max-OC mit Default-Spannung, dentiere aber klar zum ersteren.



Für die Faltwochen würd ich Max-OCen und für den Rest Undervolten. 
Kannst du die Xeons undervolten?


----------



## foldinghomealone (13. Januar 2017)

BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Kommt da wirklich was sinnvolles dabei rum, die Graka und CPU die ganze Zeit auf Volllast rennen zu lassen, sodass sie ordentlich Strom verbraucht?
> 
> Wäre da ein Großrechner nicht wesentlich effektiver und effizienter...?



Effektiver wahrscheinlich nicht, da Pascal-GPUs derzeit die schnellsten verfügbaren Recheneinheiten sind. Leider gibt es fürs Folden noch keine extra dafür hergestellten Recheneinheiten so wie das bei Bitcoin ist/war.
Beim effizient würde ich dir zumindest teilweise schon recht geben.
Hier gibt es genügend Engagierte, die HW extra fürs Folden kaufen und dann die eigene Stromrechnung hochtreiben. 
Wenn man sieht, dass in USA die HW und der Strom deutlich günstiger sind, wäre es effizienter, in USA ein Foldingrechenzentrum zu betreiben und dort das Geld hinzuspenden.

Aber der Grundgedanke ist sicherlich erstmal, die schon vorhandene HW zu nutzen und dann hat man eben 'nur' Stromkosten, was dann gesamtheitlich gesehen am Effizientesten ist.


----------



## SimonSlowfood (13. Januar 2017)

Verdammte Axt, die lm-sensors waresn nicht :/ Platte wacht nach nicht mal einer minute im sleep wieder auf.   Dann hab ich schon mal was vor das Wochenende


----------



## KillercornyX (13. Januar 2017)

Rarek schrieb:


> ich komme jetzt schon an die theoretischen ~1000€ im Jahr..  (14h an 5 Tagen die Woche.. 24/7 wärens 3k€)
> zahlen tut noch mein Arbeitgeber, allerdings nur bis Ausbildungsende, danach mal schauen ob ich überhaupt noch Falte in den nächsten Monaten danach
> 
> weil ~1,2kW tun schon weh nach nem Jahr... erst recht auf dem ersten paar Gehältern ^^ (naja... ich glaube ich muss mir für die 10,5MWh im Jahr wohl jemanden suchen der mit 25ct oder am besten noch mit Nachtstrom abrechnet  )



Das ist aber schon recht heftig! 10MWh verbraucht warscheinlich nicht einmal ein 6-köpfiger Haushalt 

Ich bin aber auch mal gespannt was meine Jahresabrechnung so bringt.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Januar 2017)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Für die Faltwochen würd ich Max-OCen und für den Rest Undervolten.
> Kannst du die Xeons undervolten?


Die Xeons konnte ich nur 5% übertakten (geht nur über den BCLK und Turbostufen fixieren geht leider auch nicht) und so sind sie gleichzeitig untervolten > pro Xeon eine Ersparnis von ~22W.

Undervolten bei der Titan X-M geht anscheinend nur über Bios-Mod.


Ich hab nun 4 Möglichkeiten und aktuell favorisiere ich klar die 1.:
1. Die Titan's mit Default falten lassen > von sich aus falten sie mit 1300MHz mit ~580W Verbauch was gleichviel wie vorher wäre aber 200kPPD mehr.
2. Die neueren Treiber als der Aktuell verwendete  unterschützen das Powertarget.
3. Max-OC mit Default-Spannung, ich gehe aber davon aus dass praktisch nichts mehr geht
4. Taktreduzierung hab ich ausprobiert aber das Ergebnis gefällt mir nicht wirklich > -90MHz = 7W weniger pro Karte = 50-70kPPD pro Karte weniger.


Nachtrag:
Mir kommt es so vor als geht ne Titan X-M mehrklich effizienter zu Werke als ne 980 obwohl beides Maxwell sind > trotz gleichem Stromverbrauch (lasse momentan sie mit Default laufen) ist es hier im Büro merklich kühler.


----------



## brooker (13. Januar 2017)

@Alex: ich würde mir mal Variante 3 anschauen. Unter WaKü müsste immer was gehen!


----------



## mattinator (13. Januar 2017)

SimonSlowfood schrieb:


> Verdammte Axt, die lm-sensors waresn nicht :/ Platte wacht nach nicht mal einer minute im sleep wieder auf.   Dann hab ich schon mal was vor das Wochenende



Mal die Cron-Jobs und syslog prüfen.


----------



## ebastler (13. Januar 2017)

SimonSlowfood schrieb:


> Verdammte Axt, die lm-sensors waresn nicht :/ Platte wacht nach nicht mal einer minute im sleep wieder auf.   Dann hab ich schon mal was vor das Wochenende



Platte wacht auf obwohl sie im sleep sein sollte?
Klingt für mich nach smart oder anderen selftests die im Background laufen. Was hast du diesbezüglich drauf?
smartmontools? Die haben glaub default ein gewisses Intervall in dem sie Selftests starten!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Januar 2017)

Ich teste gerade mit 1350MHz was etwa 50kPPD/Karte bringt aber auch den Verbauch ~7W/Karte ansteigen lässt.

Was ich noch ganz interessant finde, ist wie unterschiedlich die beiden Karten im Default takten:
Die EVGA Titan X Superclock 1290MHz
Die Asus Titan X 1303MHz

Das sie temperaturmässig unterschiedlich sind ist ja nicht weiter verwunderlich:
Die EVGA wird von einem  Aquacomputer Kryographics Kühler mit aktiver Backplate gekühlt und erreicht aktuell 39°C
Die Asus wird von einem EKWP Kühler mit passiver Backplate gekühlt und bekommt das erwärmte Wasser von der EVGA ab was in 47°C endet.

Temperatur der Blackplates aufgrund der rückseitigen Speicherchips ist auch ganz unterschiedlich:
EKWP passive Backplate anfassen ja, wird aber unangenehm warm.
Kryographics aktiver Backplate leicht warm.


----------



## foldinghomealone (13. Januar 2017)

Die Asus macht 1% mehr. Als allzu unterschiedlich würde ich das nicht bezeichnen...

Wie kann man denn das so schnell testen? Ohne viele WUs rechnen zu lassen, ist das meiner Meinung nicht wirklich möglich.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Januar 2017)

Mir geht es in 1. Linie mal darum zu schauen wie sich der Stromverbrauch verändert und wenn man gerade das Glück hat und zwei mal die gleiche WU hat die auch noch zu den stärker belastenden Core21-WUs gehört, dann nehme ich die zum Stromverbrauch-Testen. 

Ob die 1350MHz Langzeitstabil wären, müsste ich natürlich testen > unter einer Woche Testen würde ich es eh nicht als Langzeitstabil bezeichen.


----------



## foldinghomealone (13. Januar 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Mein i5 kommt mit GTX 980TI nie über26 - 27%, obwohl die GTX 980 TI um
> die 90-95% Auslastung herum "dümpelt". Und der Pentium kommt nie über
> 52%. Vielleicht habe ich meine Hintergrundprozesse besser um Griff als Du.
> Ich kann mich irren, aber klare Botschaft bisher war immer, dass es nur einen
> ...



Schau doch einfach in deinen Task-Manager dann weißt du, dass alle Prozesse benutzt werden.
Und 27x4>100% und 52x2>100% bei nur einem Thread.

Schau dir doch mal die Threadauslastung von unseren Mitstreitern an:
[WORKLOG] ein Folding@Home Rechner mit GTX 1060 entsteht
[WORKLOG] ein Folding@Home Rechner mit GTX 1060 entsteht

Und eine 1070 ist etwas schneller als eine 980Ti, benötigt deswegen auch mehr CPU.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Januar 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Danke, das war mir entgangen! Aber Entwicklung bedeutet, noch nicht umgesetzt?


Die ist bei den neueren Core21-Projekten schon umgesetzt aber die bestehenden Projekte eben nicht und ich gehe auch nicht davon aus dass diese noch nachträglich werden.

Du siehst es an den Beispielen die foldinghomealone bringt > die sind schon Multithread-tauglich.
Die beiden Core21-WU's die gerade auf meinen Titan's laufen (P11406+11711) sind es zum Beispiel nicht (100% auf einem Kern).


----------



## SimonSlowfood (13. Januar 2017)

ebastler schrieb:


> Platte wacht auf obwohl sie im sleep sein sollte?
> Klingt für mich nach smart oder anderen selftests die im Background laufen. Was hast du diesbezüglich drauf?
> smartmontools? Die haben glaub default ein gewisses Intervall in dem sie Selftests starten!



smartmontools ist eigentlich so eingestellt, dass es die tests verschiebt, bis sie x mal (ich glaube spätestens alle 24h) verschoben wurden, dann weckt ers auf.  Ich werd mir das heut abend mal genauer anschauen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. Januar 2017)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Schau doch einfach in deinen Task-Manager dann weißt du, dass alle Prozesse benutzt werden.
> Und 27x4>100% und 52x2>100% bei nur einem Thread..


Und wo liegt der Geschwindigkeitsvorteil einer Mehrkerner CPU , wenn ein Kern zu 100% genutzt wird, 
oder2 Kerne zu 50% oder 4 Kerne zu 25%?

Die Antwort liegt in deb neuen Core 21 mit Multithreat Unterstützung. Die waren mir bisher entgangen.


----------



## alexk94 (13. Januar 2017)

Sorry Leute,

das mit der Dreamhack(nachfragen/Interesse wecken)) muss leider bei mir ausfallen wegen den Wetter. Ich hoffe, ihr könnt das verstehen.  2018 ist ja auch noch eine Dreamhack.


----------



## brooker (13. Januar 2017)

@alex: trotzdem vielen Dank für deine Bemühungen


----------



## foldinghomealone (13. Januar 2017)

HFM rechnet nicht richtig.

Heute ist mir aufgefallen, dass HFM nicht immer richtig rechnet.
In HFM wie auch im FAH-Log ist zu erkennen, dass eine WU ca. 3h zum Rechnen benötigt hat, aber nur 30' Punkte erzielt hat. HFM gibt für diese WU 517' PPD an.
Wenn man aber selbst rechnet kommen nur 240' PPD raus (30' x 24/3).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grund dürfte sein, dass HFM für die TPF 49sec ansetzt, statt 1,8min.

Ist euch sowas auch schon mal aufgefallen?



(Eine ganz andere Frage ist, was in meine 1070 gefahren ist, nur 240' PPD zu erreichen?!?! Böse 1070, böse 1070)


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Januar 2017)

Hört sich für mich an als hat sich der Treiber zurückgesetzt und jetzt taktet die 1070 nicht hoch.


----------



## foldinghomealone (13. Januar 2017)

Im Log ist dazu nichts zu finden...  Oder kennst du da ne Möglichkeit?

Ich dachte eigentlich, wenn sich der Treiber zurücksetzt, dann wird eine neue WU gestartet...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Januar 2017)

Nicht zwangsweise aber in der Regel wird eine neue WU geladen.

Ich würde mal schauen mit wieviel sie gerade taktet.


----------



## brooker (13. Januar 2017)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Die ist bei den neueren Core21-Projekten schon umgesetzt....



Ab welchem Projekt ist das MultiThreading vorhanden?


@ALL mit GTX 10xx: Leute, bitte lotet Eurer stable OC für den GPU RAM aus, das bringt ordentlich Schub, auch wenn die GPU selbst moderat läuft.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Januar 2017)

brooker schrieb:


> Ab welchem Projekt ist das MultiThreading vorhanden?


Keine Ahnung ob es ne Liste oder sowas gibt.


----------



## brooker (13. Januar 2017)

... kurz zum Thema Unterschied GTX 1060 3GB vs 6GB: die 3GB hat weniger Shader (1152), denn die 6GB Varianten hat 1280. Ausgelesen mit je GPUZ mit den jeweilgen Kartenvarianten. Ich glaube da hat NVidia einen Bock auf der eigenene HP


----------



## foldinghomealone (13. Januar 2017)

Also ich falte gerade ein x18, das auch alle Kerne auslastet


----------



## foldinghomealone (13. Januar 2017)

brooker schrieb:


> @ALL mit GTX 10xx: Leute, bitte lotet Eurer stable OC für den GPU RAM aus, das bringt ordentlich Schub, auch wenn die GPU selbst moderat läuft.


Also mein GPU Ram läuft runtergetaktet um 450MHz, weil das meiner Meinung überhaupt nichts bringt, und ich so ein paar Wättchen spare


----------



## foldinghomealone (13. Januar 2017)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ich würde mal schauen mit wieviel sie gerade taktet.


Ich hab keine Ahnung, wie sie da getaktet hat. Der PC ist planmäßig nach Beendigung der WU runtergefahren.

Aber die GPU läuft sein bestimmt über hundert WUs zwischen 2.050 und 2.100 MHz stabil (zumindest wenn ich drauf schaue)


----------



## brooker (13. Januar 2017)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Also mein GPU Ram läuft runtergetaktet um 450MHz, weil das meiner Meinung überhaupt nichts bringt, und ich so ein paar Wättchen spare



Na dann ziehe ihn mal hoch und bekomme große Augen


----------



## FlyingPC (14. Januar 2017)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Also ich falte gerade ein x18, das auch alle Kerne auslastet



Dem kann ich mir nur anschließen. Meine x18 bekannt als P10490 lastet alle Kerne aus.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (14. Januar 2017)

brooker schrieb:


> Ab welchem Projekt ist das MultiThreading vorhanden?
> 
> 
> @ALL mit GTX 10xx: Leute, bitte lotet Eurer stable OC für den GPU RAM aus, das bringt ordentlich Schub, auch wenn die GPU selbst moderat läuft.



Ich glaube kaum das das auch für ne 1080 gilt .. Die hat soch ohne den schnelleren GDDR5X drauf ... Ich dächte mal gelesen zu haben, das bringt RAM OC nicht wirklich viel


----------



## FlyingPC (14. Januar 2017)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Ich glaube kaum das das auch für ne 1080 gilt .. Die hat soch ohne den schnelleren GDDR5X drauf ... Ich dächte mal gelesen zu haben, das bringt RAM OC nicht wirklich viel



In der Grafikkarten-Ecke bzw. im Pascal Thread ist immer die Rede davon, dass viele nur ihren RAM übertakten, da dies mehr bringt bei weniger Verbrauch als Übertaktung des Chips.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (14. Januar 2017)

FlyingPC schrieb:


> In der Grafikkarten-Ecke bzw. im Pascal Thread ist immer die Rede davon, dass viele nur ihren RAM übertakten, da dies mehr bringt bei weniger Verbrauch als Übertaktung des Chips.



Das habe ich mitgelesen, aber irgendwie war da immernur die Rede von der 1060/1070 ... 
Also entweder war ich blind, oder habe es überflogen, was eine GTX1080 betrifft 

Mein GDDR5X Taktet beim Zocken (laut MSI Afterburner OSD) auf 5005 Mhz .. Ich denke das sollte reichen ...

Beim Falten auf 4500 Mhz


----------



## brooker (14. Januar 2017)

... bei der Generation GTX9xx brachte RAM OC fürs Folden nix. Bei meiner 1060 habe ich bis zu 35T PPDs mehr rausbekommen.


----------



## FlyingPC (14. Januar 2017)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Das habe ich mitgelesen, aber irgendwie war da immernur die Rede von der 1060/1070 ...



Das kann natürlich auch sein.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (14. Januar 2017)

brooker schrieb:


> ... bei der Generation GTX9xx brauchte RAM OC nix. Bei meiner 1060 habe ich bis zu 35T PPDs mehr rausbekommen.



Du wirst dich putzen ... GDDR OC meiner vorherigen 980Ti hat so einiges gebracht ...
In Spielen habe ich es auf jeden Fall gemerkt .. und das ohne die GPU zu übertakten ... 250 Mhz auf´n GDDR brachten bei The Witcher 3 einiges mehr ... Ich müsst jetzt Lügen, aber es waren glaube 5 - 8 FPS mehr .. So ca. Genau weis ich es nicht mehr


----------



## foldinghomealone (14. Januar 2017)

Beim Spielen kann ich es ja noch verstehen, da werden riesige Datenmengen hin- und hergeschoben, aber nicht beim Falten...
Aber ich probier das jetzt aus


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (14. Januar 2017)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Beim Spielen kann ich es ja noch verstehen, da werden riesige Datenmengen hin- und hergeschoben, aber nicht beim Falten...
> Aber ich probier das jetzt aus



Gib Feedback


----------



## brooker (14. Januar 2017)

... probieren geht über studieren.


----------



## foldinghomealone (14. Januar 2017)

So, jetzt einmal ein Ergebnis zum Übertakten des RAM:

Ich habe eine WU mit einer Dauer von ca. 3,5h berechnet
Die ersten 50% habe ich mit 3350MHz (x2) laufen lassen, die letzten 50% mit 4300MHz (x2). Allerdings hat sich beim Hochtakten des RAMs auch die GPU etwas hochgetaktet und zwar von 2050MHz auf 2075MHz.
Berechne ich jetzt zwei theoretische Laufzeiten der WU, hätte die gleiche WU untertaktet 3,73h und übertaktet 3,55h (dt=10:52min:sec) gedauert.

Das Ganze in die gängige Formel *final_points = base_points * max (1,*sqrt*(k * deadline_length / elapsed_time)) eingetippt und es ergibt folgende PPDs:
untertaktet: 745' PPD
übertaktet: 802' PPD

Das ist ja schon mal ein Unterschied, der ist nicht schlecht, kommt aber auch deshalb zustande weil ich von einem untertaktetem Zustand gekommen bin und deswegen das Delta mit 950MHz (x2) recht groß ausfällt.  Die +500MHz (x2) zur Referenz sind wohl zu viel, er hat die nächste WU abgeschmissen.
Geht man mit bei mir wohl realistischen Werten von +400MHz (x2) ins Rennen, kommt man wahrscheinlich mit sowas wie +25' PPD bei dieser WU raus.

Wie es sich mit WUs verhält, die nur 550' PPDs bringen, werde ich auch noch rausfinden, aber nicht mehr heute...


----------



## brooker (14. Januar 2017)

... freut mich, dass Du meine Erkenntnisse bestätigen konntest!


----------



## SimonSlowfood (14. Januar 2017)

So, den 1090T erfolgreich auf 3,4 / 3,8 GHz übertaktet. Mal schauen obs ppd technisch n bisschen was bringt.

Server schickt die Platten auch wieder fein schlafen. sg_start hat zwar n kommando an die Platte geschickt, der Platte wars aber egal. Ich hab keine Ahnung warums jetzt auf einmal nicht mehr ging. Hab das Script jetzt umgebaut und schicke die Platten mit nem "hdparm -Y" schlafen.

Achja und noch ne Frage: 
Ich hab noch n Dell XPS15 Laptop hier mit nem i5-460M und ne Geforce GT420M glaub ich. Weiß jemand ob man da mit der GPU falten kann? Dann würde ich den vielleicht zur Faltwoche fit machen.


----------



## ebastler (14. Januar 2017)

Ich glaube ehrlich gesagt nicht, dass das sinnvoll ist. Mir wurde sogar mal abgeraten mit der 940M in meinem Lappi zu falten und lieber bei NaCl zu bleiben.


----------



## mattinator (14. Januar 2017)

Notebook-GPU.Folding wird höchstens ab Pascal interessant. Geforce-9-Gaming-Notebooks evtl. auch, aber eben noch mehr heiß und laut.


----------



## Pu244 (14. Januar 2017)

Wie habt ihr eigentlich eure GTX 980Ti getaktet (frequenzen und Spannung) und was für Ergebnisse bekommt ihr raus? Ich komme auf ca. polige 400.000ppd.


----------



## Bumblebee (14. Januar 2017)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Wie habt ihr eigentlich eure GTX 980Ti getaktet (frequenzen und Spannung) und was für Ergebnisse bekommt ihr raus? Ich komme auf ca. polige 400.000ppd.



1140 / 1308 / 1.1800V
1140 / 1326 / 1.1740V
1152 / 1358 / 1.1550V
1209 / 1411 / 1.1740V

Alle bringen 550kPPD+


----------



## Research (14. Januar 2017)

Meine 970m bringt so 150k-180k ppd.


Mal ne Frage, hatte wieder 1+X Tage ohne CPU WUs.
WIe bringe ich dem Client bei, das er den NaCl-Server anpumpen soll?
Er klappert ja eine Liste mit WU-Servern ab.
Kann ich die NaCl Adresse da mit eintragen?


----------



## chischko (15. Januar 2017)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Wie habt ihr eigentlich eure GTX 980Ti getaktet (frequenzen und Spannung) und was für Ergebnisse bekommt ihr raus? Ich komme auf ca. polige 400.000ppd.



Alles @Stock, weil sonst leider instabil beim folden 1418 Mhz im Boost komm ich auf etwa 650 (+/-  5-10%) ppd. CPU faltet mit 6 Threads mit, sollte aber nicht den Unterschied erklären können. Evtl. kann Brooker mal über deiner Settings im Client drüber schauen via Teamviewer. Hat er bei mir innerhalb weniger Minuten gemacht und alles perfekt eingestellt.


----------



## tom7 (15. Januar 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin seit Ewigkeiten mal wieder hier im Forum und hab mir mal wieder den F@H Client installiert. Bin grad ganz fasziniert dass meine GTX 1060 über 400k PPD produziert, Wahnsinn!

Zuletzt (mit einer 660 Ti) waren selbst bei den größten und besten WUs max 100k drin, meist viel weniger. Stromverbrauch muss ich jetzt mal messen, mit der 660 Ti hatte ich max 800 PPD / Watt, soweit ich gesehen hab liegt die GTX 1060 auch hier um einige Faktoren besser.

Cool


----------



## brooker (15. Januar 2017)

Hallo Tom, willkommen zurück   und in der Tat ist die 1060 wirklich sehr gut drauf. Das zeigen die Ergebnisse des Teams in Holdies Liste. Schaue Dich ml in Ruhe im Forum um, gibt einiges Neues.


----------



## Watertouch (15. Januar 2017)

Ich hab jetzt eine GTX 1050 Ti 4GB da, habt ihr schon Ergebnisse? Sonst würd ich mir den Client mal kurz herunterladen


----------



## foldinghomealone (15. Januar 2017)

Nein, haben wir noch keine. Wäre super, wenn du ein paar Daten liefern könntest.
Beim Einrichten des Clients in den gleichnamigen Thread schauen. Dort ist alles super erklärt. Ansonsten sind wir gerne behilflich.

Bei ner 1050 Ti würde ich mit 180-200'PPD rechnen, aber uns fehlen die Daten, um es genauer zu sagen


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Januar 2017)

chischko schrieb:


> Alles @Stock, weil sonst leider instabil beim folden 1418 Mhz im Boost ...



Was ist das denn für eine "Wunderkarte"??


----------



## chischko (15. Januar 2017)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Was ist das denn für eine "Wunderkarte"??



Wieso? Wegen der PPD oder dem Takt? Ist ne  Classified


----------



## Watertouch (15. Januar 2017)

So, ich hab die Karte erstmal ein bisschen arbeiten lassen. Die PPD Ausbeute schwankt zwischen 200K und 210K. OC hat leider nur wenig gebracht, ohne OC bleibt die Karte meistens auf 200K PPD, und fällt ab und zu auf 190K zurück.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brooker (15. Januar 2017)

... wieviel OC war den möglich?


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Januar 2017)

chischko schrieb:


> Wieso? Wegen der PPD oder dem Takt? Ist ne  Classified



Und die CLASSIFIED läuft derart hoch im Boost??  - super


----------



## chischko (15. Januar 2017)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Und die CLASSIFIED läuft derart hoch im Boost??  - super



Öhm... ja... Ist ja neben der K!ngp!n auch die höchste Ausbaustufe von EVGA. Ist aber noch nichtmal nen Top Exemplar, da gibt sogar welche die bis 145x laufen @Stock (wobei meine zu den doch halbwegs schnellen Exemplaren zählt)


----------



## Watertouch (15. Januar 2017)

@Brooker Von 1400 Standarttakt lies sie sich problemlos auf 2GHz hochtakten. Weiter habe ich sie nicht getrieben.


----------



## brooker (15. Januar 2017)

Watertouch schrieb:


> @Brooker Von 1400 Standarttakt lies sie sich problemlos auf 2GHz hochtakten. Weiter habe ich sie nicht getrieben.



Klasse! Bitte nun noch den RAM, dass bringt nochmals nen Schub von bis ca. 10%


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (16. Januar 2017)

Watertouch schrieb:


> @Brooker Von 1400 Standarttakt lies sie sich problemlos auf 2GHz hochtakten. Weiter habe ich sie nicht getrieben.



Oha ... Das iss ja bald doppelt so viel


----------



## SimonSlowfood (16. Januar 2017)

Was für eine 1050Ti hast du da genau? Mit zusätzlichem Stromanschluss? Was zieht die dann an Strom (evtl auch wie viel mit 2 GHz OC) im Gesamtsystem. Oh und steckt die in deinem f@H system aus der Signatur oder im FX System? 

ca 200k PPD klingen doch schon mal recht ordentlich.


----------



## Watertouch (16. Januar 2017)

SimonSlowfood schrieb:


> Was für eine 1050Ti hast du da genau? Mit zusätzlichem Stromanschluss? Was zieht die dann an Strom (evtl auch wie viel mit 2 GHz OC) im Gesamtsystem. Oh und steckt die in deinem f@H system aus der Signatur oder im FX System?
> 
> ca 200k PPD klingen doch schon mal recht ordentlich.


Es ist eine Palit StormX mit 4GB, ohne Stromanschluss.
Ich habe leider keinerlei Messgeräte da, im GPU-Z werden die 75% des Powerlimits aber nicht überschritten, d.h. der Kern an sich müsste ungefähr 60 Watt verbrauchen. 
Ja, die Karte steckt aktuell im FX System, den i5 verkaufe ich Zwecks Umrüstung auf Zen oder nen netten 14 Kern OEM Xeon.
Das F@H System habe ich vorrübergehend einem Bekannten verliehen, da sein System das Zeitliche gesegnet hat.


----------



## SimonSlowfood (16. Januar 2017)

Wie laut wird die unter Last? Weil ich liebäugle ja auch mit einer 1050Ti für 24/7 folding.


----------



## Watertouch (16. Januar 2017)

SimonSlowfood schrieb:


> Wie laut wird die unter Last? Weil ich liebäugle ja auch mit einer 1050Ti für 24/7 folding.


Leider hat die Karte keinen Zero Fan Modus, und läuft im Idle sowie unter Last mit 30%. 
Mit einem Biosflash solltest du das problemlos hinbekommen, aber auch bei 30% ist die Karte angenehm leise.


----------



## foldinghomealone (16. Januar 2017)

SSF meinte bestimmt nicht unter Idle-Bedingungen. Wie laut ist sie denn wenn sie auf 2000MHz rattert?
Mit MSI Afterburner kannst du die Lüfterkurve selbst anpassen, so dass du für Idle die Lüfter ausmachen kannst. Außer die Lüfter hätten eine Mindestdrehzahl.

Hast du zufällig ein Wattmeter zu Hause? 
Ich habe eine kleine Tabelle mit Diagramm gebastelt, um Gesamtsysteme zu vergleichen und würde gemessene Verbräuche für die 1050 Ti benötigen. Bisher habe ich nur geschätzte Werte für Leistung und PPD des Gesamtsystems.
PPD Performance Tabelle


----------



## Rarek (16. Januar 2017)

wieviel Plattenauslastung hat F@H ?
ich würde nämlich gerne es mit Linux zusamm auf nen Stick installieren und dann laufen lassen
mir mangelt es an ner Festplatte für meinen 2. Rechner


----------



## SimonSlowfood (16. Januar 2017)

hmmm Ok gut.

Leute Kaufberatung, welche 1050Ti würdet ihr euch holen (folding unter Debian):

Zotac GeForce GTX 1050 Ti OC Edition Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland für ~146 € (dank MM Gutscheine)
MSI GeForce GTX 1050 Ti 4G OC Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ~138€ (danke MM Gutscheine)
Zotac GeForce GTX 1050 Ti Mini Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ~138€ (dank MM Gutscheine)
Palit GeForce GTX 1050 Ti Dual OC Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ~147€ (dank MM Gutscheine)

Ich weiß noch nicht obs wirklich 24/7 Folding wird, je nachdem wie hoch die Stromkosten werden,, wird evtl nur an 5 Tagen/Woche gefaltet. Favorit ist momentan die zotac oc, soll im idle ebenfalls die lüfter nicht abschalten, aber wäre zu testen wie lauf das im idle dann wirklich ist.



foldinghomealone schrieb:


> SSF meinte bestimmt nicht unter  Idle-Bedingungen. Wie laut ist sie denn wenn sie auf 2000MHz rattert?
> Mit MSI Afterburner kannst du die Lüfterkurve selbst anpassen, so dass  du für Idle die Lüfter ausmachen kannst. Außer die Lüfter hätten eine  Mindestdrehzahl.
> 
> Hast du zufällig ein Wattmeter zu Hause?
> ...



1050Ti wird definitiv noch bestellt diese Woche, hab am Wochenende nämlich Zeit und keine Termine. Da wirds dann Werte geben


----------



## foldinghomealone (16. Januar 2017)

Rarek schrieb:


> wieviel Plattenauslastung hat F@H ?
> ich würde nämlich gerne es mit Linux zusamm auf nen Stick installieren und dann laufen lassen
> mir mangelt es an ner Festplatte für meinen 2. Rechner



Quasi keine. Der Client an sich hat nicht viel und ein einzelne WU auf der Platte max ein paar Hundert MB. 
Die aktuelle WU, die ich aktuell bearbeite hatte ca. 10MB im Download und belegt jetzt 100MB auf der Platte.

Wenn du das OS auf einen Stick spielen willst, würde ich auf einen SLC-Stick setzen:
USB mit SLC-Speicherzellen als Systemfestplatte - Ein SSD Ersatz ? - Technikaffe.de


----------



## foldinghomealone (16. Januar 2017)

SimonSlowfood schrieb:


> Leute Kaufberatung, welche 1050Ti würdet ihr euch holen (folding unter Debian):



Die mit am meisten Garantie oder die leiseste, falls das ein Kriterium ist.
Grafikkarten: Garantiebedingungen von Abwicklung bis Kuhlerwechsel - ComputerBase
Die anderen Specs sind meiner Meinung sehr ähnlich.



SimonSlowfood schrieb:


> 1050Ti wird definitiv noch bestellt diese Woche, hab am Wochenende nämlich Zeit und keine Termine. Da wirds dann Werte geben


Sehr löblich, freue mich schon auf Werte


----------



## mattinator (16. Januar 2017)

Rarek schrieb:


> wieviel Plattenauslastung hat F@H ?
> ich würde nämlich gerne es mit Linux zusamm auf nen Stick installieren und dann laufen lassen
> mir mangelt es an ner Festplatte für meinen 2. Rechner



Da kommt schon einen Menge HD-IO zusammen: Projekt download,  Projekt entpacken, im Projekt-Verzeichnis permanent Ergebnis-Daten schreiben, Checkpoints schreiben, Projekt-Daten für Upload packen, das Ganze wieder löschen ... Da würde ich keinen Stick nehmen, der wird vllt. nicht lange "leben".


----------



## foldinghomealone (16. Januar 2017)

Deswegen einen mit SLC wie oben beschrieben. Die halten viele Schreibvorgänge durch. Und wenn sie groß genug sind, dürfte das kein Problem sein.

Edit: Billig sind die Dinger aber nicht, da bekommt man schon eine kleine SSD dafür...


----------



## SimonSlowfood (16. Januar 2017)

Wird dann wohl die Zotac OC oder Mini. die 5 Jahre Garantie sind da schon sehr verlockend.


----------



## KillercornyX (16. Januar 2017)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Deswegen einen mit SLC wie oben beschrieben. Die halten viele Schreibvorgänge durch. Und wenn sie groß genug sind, dürfte das kein Problem sein.
> 
> Edit: Billig sind die Dinger aber nicht, da bekommt man schon eine kleine SSD dafür...



Dem kann ich nur beipflichten, ein USB-Stick ist hier unangebracht. Für 30€ bekommt man schon brauchbare SSDs:
2,5 Zoll interne SSD-Festplatte bis 60 GB Preisvergleich | interne SSD-Festplatten - Preise bei idealo.de

z.B. die Transcend SSD340K SATA III 32GB für ca 30€ bei Amazon oder Alternate...
Reicht locker für ne Linux-Installation aus, ca. 5GB bei Xubuntu. Mehr als 10GB sollten es selbst bei umfangreichen Distros nicht werden.


----------



## brooker (16. Januar 2017)

Zotac mit Registrierung oder MSI.

32GB SSD reicht selbst für Windows Folder


----------



## KillercornyX (16. Januar 2017)

brooker schrieb:


> Zotac mit Registrierung oder MSI.



Wobei MSI leider so "bescheidene" Garantiebestimmungen hat. Ich glaub die zählen die Garantie immer schon ab verlassen des Werks, und da können schon mal ein paar Monate weg sein.


----------



## foldinghomealone (16. Januar 2017)

ja, das hab ich bei meiner MSI 1070 auch erst gemerkt als ich den Link von oben gelesen hab...
Dafür ist sie 'leise'


----------



## Rarek (16. Januar 2017)

mattinator schrieb:


> Da kommt schon einen Menge HD-IO zusammen: Projekt download,  Projekt entpacken, im Projekt-Verzeichnis permanent Ergebnis-Daten schreiben, Checkpoints schreiben, Projekt-Daten für Upload packen, das Ganze wieder löschen ... Da würde ich keinen Stick nehmen, der wird vllt. nicht lange "leben".



also doch irgendwie ne 80GB Platte auftreiben... 



uhm... von euch hier hat nicht zufällig wer ne Platte über die er nimmer braucht? 40 - 80GB würde ja schon langen


----------



## KillercornyX (16. Januar 2017)

Rarek schrieb:


> also doch irgendwie ne 80GB Platte auftreiben...
> 
> 
> 
> uhm... von euch hier hat nicht zufällig wer ne Platte über die er nimmer braucht? 40 - 80GB würde ja schon langen


Ich hab in meinem Verkaufsthread ne 500gb Platte abzugeben. Ich könnte die auch für fopasas spenden. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rarek (16. Januar 2017)

problem wären hier die die partnerschaftsbedingungen

ich kann und will den nicht 24/7 laufen lassen 
aber jeder punkt zählt, wa?

über was man nicht alles beim suchen stolpert... wofür braucht man so ein Format?
DeLOCK SATA Flash Modul 8GB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



ach und nebenbei... kennt sich wer mit HTML aus? genauer ner simplen loginseite:
kann man die Daten irgendwie automatisch zum Server schicken lassen, statt wie bisher mit nem submit knopf?


----------



## mattinator (16. Januar 2017)

Rarek schrieb:


> also doch irgendwie ne 80GB Platte auftreiben...


60GB sollte reichen, die Daten werden ja immer wieder gelöscht.


----------



## Rarek (17. Januar 2017)

mattinator schrieb:


> 60GB sollte reichen, die Daten werden ja immer wieder gelöscht.



schon, nur 80GB haben die meisten Platten welche ich suche

bei uns auf Arbeit fliegt auch noch so eine rum:
Western Digital VelociRaptor 74GB, SATA 3Gb/s (WD740HLFS) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

nur wollen sie die nicht gerne abgeben...


----------



## Research (17. Januar 2017)

Was, den alten Müll?

Hier, billigste Paltte: Western Digital Caviar Blue 160GB, 2MB Cache Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Eine externe USB-Platte hast du ned rumliegen?


----------



## Rarek (17. Januar 2017)

ich hab grad garnichts rumliegen, und die Velo würde ich geschenkt kriegen (wenn sie sich denn trennen würden), also schonmal besser als garnüscht


----------



## DOcean (17. Januar 2017)

Ich hab eine Idee die ich euch mal vorstelle wollte, vlt findet die ja Unterstützung...

*Mini-Partnerschaft für die Falt Woche

*Ich könnte für die Falt Woche einen "Alt-Rechner (i7-2600k)" falten lassen, aber das lohnt nur CPU mäßig ja kaum noch 

Daher hier die Frage hat jmd eine Folding fähige Graka übrig (nur für die Woche)? Kann auch unter Wasser sein, Radis Pumpen und so weiter sind da

Ich würde auf der Kiste dann Linux installieren und alles einrichten, die Kiste würde dann während der Woche 24/7 falten.


----------



## Rarek (17. Januar 2017)

DOcean schrieb:


> ...


also laut Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften
wäre noch was passendes da, musst mal Brooker für anhauen ^^


----------



## DOcean (17. Januar 2017)

Rarek schrieb:


> also laut Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften
> wäre noch was passendes da, musst mal Brooker für anhauen ^^



bei den Partnerschaften steht aber was von min 4 Monate, bei mir wäre das ja nur eine Woche


----------



## foldinghomealone (17. Januar 2017)

Seit mir Brooker empfohlen hat, den Speicher zu übertakten, stirbt jede zweite WU. 
Selbst mit +150MHz sind mir gestern 2 WUs wg. "Bad state bla bla - is you system OC?" For sure!!!


----------



## ebastler (17. Januar 2017)

Dann ist dein OC wohl instabil ^^


----------



## SimonSlowfood (17. Januar 2017)

Ist die zotac OC geworden. 

Frage zur Installation unter Linux und HFM: Ich kann den Client ja remote verwalten mit HFM, zieht der sich dann auch immer die WU history vom remote client? oder muss dafür HFM aufm Linux server mitlaufen?


----------



## brooker (17. Januar 2017)

DOcean schrieb:


> bei den Partnerschaften steht aber was von min 4 Monate, bei mir wäre das ja nur eine Woche



Es tut mir Leid. Ich bin nicht auf dem Stand. Alle Karten sind in Betrieb. Sollte evtl. eine 780ti frei werden, kannst du sie gern bekommen. Ich melde mich bei dir.


----------



## Cartesius (17. Januar 2017)

SimonSlowfood schrieb:


> Ist die zotac OC geworden.





Hast du dir die Mini oder die Dual-Fan Karte gegönnt?
Mich würde dann mal die (subjektive) Lautstärke beim Falten interessieren.

Edit: Oh, da stehts ja, die OC, ergo Dual Fan. Lesen hilft...


----------



## mattinator (17. Januar 2017)

SimonSlowfood schrieb:


> Ich kann den Client ja remote verwalten mit HFM, zieht der sich dann auch immer die WU history vom remote client? oder muss dafür HFM aufm Linux server mitlaufen?


Der Client wird mit HFM nicht verwaltet, sondern nur die verarbeiteten Projekte aufgezeichnet. Für v6-Clients holt sich HFM die Daten direkt aus den Protokoll-Dateien, die bei Linux über eine Samba-Freigabe zugreifbar sein müssen. Aber das ist ja jetzt nahezu obsolete. Die im HFM konfigurierten v7-Clients kommunizieren direkt mit den Folding-Clients, d.h. HFM muss dann auf der Linux-Maschine nicht laufen.


----------



## KillercornyX (17. Januar 2017)

SimonSlowfood schrieb:


> Ist die zotac OC geworden.
> 
> Frage zur Installation unter Linux und HFM: Ich kann den Client ja remote verwalten mit HFM, zieht der sich dann auch immer die WU history vom remote client? oder muss dafür HFM aufm Linux server mitlaufen?



Kurz gesagt, HFM muss dauerhaft mitlaufen. 

Es checkt im eingestellten Intervall die Clients und berechnet die PPD usw. Ich habs auch auf meinem Linux-Falter laufen der ja eh quasi 24/7 läuft.


----------



## SimonSlowfood (17. Januar 2017)

Danke, das wollt ich wissen. Also ist es nicht möglich mit meinem Gaming Rechner alle paar tage mal die Daten abzuholen, der müsste dann ja auch immer Laufen 

Und hier noch ne interessante News:
RX460 mit 1024 Shadern, leider nur in China :/ : 
Sapphire: Radeon RX 460 mit 1.024 Shadern ab Werk - ComputerBase


----------



## JayTea (17. Januar 2017)

KillercornyX schrieb:


> Ich hab in meinem Verkaufsthread ne 500gb Platte abzugeben. Ich könnte die auch für fopasas spenden.


Köpfe mal lieber deine CPU! 
Wenn ich mein Mainboard zurück bekomme (heute früh beim Onlineshop zur Reklamation eingetroffen) und das System danach immer noch nicht läuft,  dann "muss"  ich mir nen 7700K kaufen und dann brauch ich das tool...  



SimonSlowfood schrieb:


> Ist die zotac OC geworden.


Glückwunsch!   Ich bin auf deine Werte gespannt und wie sie sich im Leistungsvergleich zu meiner GTX 960 schlägt.


----------



## foldinghomealone (17. Januar 2017)

JayTea schrieb:


> Köpfe mal lieber deine CPU!
> Wenn ich mein Mainboard zurück bekomme (heute früh beim Onlineshop zur Reklamation eingetroffen) und das System danach immer noch nicht läuft,  dann "muss"  ich mir nen 7700K kaufen und dann brauch ich das tool...


Ich glaub du brauchst eher eine neue Graka als einen neuen Prozi.
Außer du willst den i7-6700k verschenken, dann melde ich mich schon mal als Interessent an 



JayTea schrieb:


> Glückwunsch!   Ich bin auf deine Werte gespannt und wie sie sich im Leistungsvergleich zu meiner GTX 960 schlägt.


Wahrscheinlich nur etwas schneller, dafür mit wesentlich weniger Stromverbrauch, aber bald haben wir hoffentlich Ergebnisse


----------



## brooker (17. Januar 2017)

... ich möchte gern ein Video für unseren YT-Kanal mit einer 1080 IceStorm drehen ... Freiwillige vor!


----------



## JayTea (17. Januar 2017)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Ich glaub du brauchst eher eine neue Graka als einen neuen Prozi.
> Außer du willst den i7-6700k verschenken, dann melde ich mich schon mal als Interessent an


Was gefällt dir an meiner GPU  nicht?  Die hat mir schon gute Dienste erwiesen!  Klar wäre ne GTX 10XX more sexy aber ich bin froh,  wenn der Hobel überhaupt wieder läuft und nicht die CPU mit in den Tod gerissen wurde! 



foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich nur etwas schneller, dafür mit wesentlich weniger Stromverbrauch, aber bald haben wir hoffentlich Ergebnisse


Ja klar,  das mit dem Stromverbrauch ist das Hauptargument bei dem Vergleich. 75W versus 120W TDP zugunsten der Pascal - Karte? Die PPD schätze ich auf +/- 10K. Wir sind gespannt!


----------



## BlackAcetal (17. Januar 2017)

Hey Leute. 

Bin durch eine PN auf euch aufmerksam gemacht worden und würde hier gerne mitmachen. Gibt es hier eine Art Einführungskurs oä?
Welche Voraussetzungen gibt es?
Gibt es schon Erfolge?

Danke im voraus 

Gesendet von meinem KIW-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## FlyingPC (17. Januar 2017)

Einführungskurs würde ich sagen ist unser HowTo.
Vorrausetzung sind eine halbwegs neue Grafikkarte, die du besitzt mit deiner R9 290 und dann auch mit der GTX 1070 (habe es im "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft" Thread gelesen).
Erfolge siehst du auf der offiziellen Stanford Homepage.

@JayTea Ich habe deinen gut erklärten langen Text über "Wie funktioniert Folding@Home und was macht es" nicht mehr gefunden. Könntest du mir beziehungsweise uns den nochmal verlinken?


----------



## foldinghomealone (18. Januar 2017)

JayTea schrieb:


> Was gefällt dir an meiner GPU  nicht?  Die hat mir schon gute Dienste erwiesen!  Klar wäre ne GTX 10XX more sexy aber ich bin froh,  wenn der Hobel überhaupt wieder läuft und nicht die CPU mit in den Tod gerissen wurde!


Ne, nur weil du geschrieben hast, du musst dir einen i7-7700K kaufen, obwohl du ja schon einen i7-6700K hast. Das versteh ich nicht, oder ist der auch hops gegangen?
In dem Zusammenhang meinte ich, lieber in ne Graka investieren als in in einen i7-7700K


----------



## KillercornyX (18. Januar 2017)

brooker schrieb:


> ... ich möchte gern ein Video für unseren YT-Kanal mit einer 1080 IceStorm drehen ... Freiwillige vor!



Was willst du da denn genau tun?


----------



## JayTea (18. Januar 2017)

@FlyingPC: Diesen Beitrag  meintest du? 

@foldinghomealone: Achso... Nein,  natürlich würde ich eher in eine neue Grafikkarte investieren anstatt freiwillig von einem intakten 6700K auf einen 7700K zu wechseln.  Ob mein 6700K noch läuft,  das versuche ich am Wochenende herauszufinden. Nur falls der Defekt sein sollte gibt's eine KabyLake CPU. Eine neue GPU ist nicht vorgesehen, eher ein Umbau der Wasserkühlung. 
Ein (neues?) Mainboard kommt morgen an. Auf jeden Fall habe ich eine Versandbestätigung eines Asus Maximus VIII Hero über 0€ erhalten. 

Edith korrigiert: das Paket befindet sich bereits heute in der Zustellung! :o


----------



## FlyingPC (18. Januar 2017)

JayTea schrieb:


> @FlyingPC: Diesen Beitrag  meintest.



Ja, genau den.


----------



## tom7 (18. Januar 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte heute mal wieder eine WU falten lassen (GPU), aber bekomm dauern einen BAD_WORK_UNIT Fehler - zumindest bei den 9177 WUs. Die großen 11712 WUs würden funktionieren, sind mir aber mit 7d Faltzeit zu lang.

Den Client hab ich vor ein paar Tagen erst installiert und noch überhaupt nichts verändert.

Nvidia Treiber ist aktuell.

Ist das ein "bekanntes" Problem?

Viele Grüße


----------



## mattinator (18. Januar 2017)

Den 376.48-er Hotfix installieren: Nvidia Geforce 376.48 Hotfix: Treiber behebt Battlefield-1-Error und bringt Folding@Home zuruck.


----------



## brooker (18. Januar 2017)

... bitte mal auf tom7 eingehen, ich bin gerade landunter. Danke.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (19. Januar 2017)

brooker schrieb:


> ... bitte mal auf tom7 eingehen, ich bin gerade landunter. Danke.





> tom7 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hallo zusammen,
> ...



Damit sollte eigentlich alles gesagt sein 

Ansonsten hole Ich mal die Glaskugel raus... Um herauszufinden um was für ein System es sich handelt ...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cartesius (19. Januar 2017)

tom7 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich wollte heute mal wieder eine WU falten lassen (GPU), aber bekomm dauern einen BAD_WORK_UNIT Fehler - zumindest bei den 9177 WUs. Die großen 11712 WUs würden funktionieren, sind mir aber mit 7d Faltzeit zu lang.
> 
> ...



Hallo tom7, 
wie SnakeByte0815 schon sagte, wäre es hilfreich dein System zu kennen.  Dann können unsere Experten im Forum dir auc hbesser helfen. Augrund einer Faltzeot von 7 Tagen, vermute ich, dass du eine alte Grafikkarte der 5xx Serie benutzt, oder eine GT 610/20/30/40 bzw. GT 710/20/30/40?

Aber 7 Tage Faltzeit scheint mir etwas lang. Bei meiner alten GTX 560 und HD 6950 und HD 6790 werden 7 Tage nur wärend des ersten Prozentils angezeigt. spätestens ab 5 % gibt es eine realistische Zeitangabe (bei groen WU dann um die 1 - 2 Tage). Teste das doch mal,


----------



## Bumblebee (19. Januar 2017)

Hallo tom7, schön, dass dich das falten nicht völlig losgelassen hat

Tatsächlich werden wir - sobald wir genauere Daten von dir haben - das Problem lösen (können/wollen/dürfen)


----------



## SimonSlowfood (19. Januar 2017)

Wie kommt ihr denn zu diesen ominösen großen WUs mit 1-2 Tagen Faltzeit?


----------



## Cartesius (19. Januar 2017)

@ SimonSlowfood: Nutzung alter GPUs

 --> HD 6950 - TPF ca. 11 min bei "kleinen"/schnellen WU wie 91xx (2 500 000 steps)  
--> HD 6790 - TPF zwischen 15 und 18 min bei "kleinen"/schnellen WU wie 91xx (2 500 000 steps) 
--> GTX 560 - TPF ca. 8 min bei "kleinen"/schnellen WU wie 91xx (2 500 000 steps)

bei den "großen" WU kann sich die TPF mehr als verdoppeln!
Beispiel: für eine 91xx WU benötigt meine GTX 760 um die 4 min (TPF), bei den 11xxx WU kommt eine TPF von 10 - 13 min zustande. Das kann dann bei alten und leistungsschwachen GPUs schon in einer ETA von mehreren Tagen resultieren!


----------



## Rarek (19. Januar 2017)

also wenn ich das so lese, dann sind meine 2,5 Tage bei den größeren Projekten ja schon sehr gut 
genutzt wird ne 650TI @stock


----------



## SimonSlowfood (19. Januar 2017)

Ah, na klar, jetzt wo ich mir die Grafikkarten so anschaue  Dachte schon ihr habt ne spezielle option im Client aktiviert von der ich nix wusste. 

Ich kann heute meine 1050Ti abholen.

Das Wochenende kann kommen. Wer weiß, vielleicht läuft das ding schon Freitag Abend los.


----------



## foldinghomealone (20. Januar 2017)

Für euch CPU-Falter und CPU-OCer:
Es gibt neue HW zum CPU-Köpfen:
Delid Die Mate 2: Prozessoren kopfen mit der Schraubzwinge - ComputerBase


----------



## ebastler (20. Januar 2017)

Habe bei der ersten Zeile schon gehofft du künstigst neue WUs für CPUs an 

Ich hatte ne Weile WUs wo meine CPU 200-250k PPD gemacht hat. Jetzt 70-80k -.-


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Januar 2017)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Für euch CPU-Falter und CPU-OCer:
> Es gibt neue HW zum CPU-Köpfen:
> Delid Die Mate 2: Prozessoren kopfen mit der Schraubzwinge - ComputerBase



Hatte ich gesehen - ich bleib aber bei meiner Version 1


----------



## JayTea (20. Januar 2017)

Ich auch...funktioniert bestens! 

Gleich aber erstmal wieder flüssiges Metall auf den Kern, CPU im den Sockel arretieren, Strom anschließen und hoffen, dass die Kiste läuft!


----------



## foldinghomealone (20. Januar 2017)

Wenn die Garantie meiner CPU abgelaufen ist, dann wird auch geköpft. Bis dahin tut sie's auch so


----------



## JayTea (20. Januar 2017)

@foldinghomealone: Wenn es bei dir konkret ist und die Bedarf hast, meld dich.

Die gute Nachricht: das durch die Garantieabwicklung von mindfactory zugesandte Maximus VIII Hero habe ich einem Testbetrieb unterzogen und ich habe meinen Desktop wiedergesehen!! 
Die schlechte Nachricht: die Bestellung der Wasserkühlungs-Komponenten dauert scheinbar länger... Wahrscheinlich kann ich das System noch nicht an diesem Wochenende wieder vollständig in Betrieb nehmen.
Aber ich bin erstmal sau froh, dass scheinbar alles funktioniert und nichts weiter defekt ist. Die Teilnahme an der Faltwoche rückt wieder in realistische, greifbare Nähe!


----------



## brooker (20. Januar 2017)

... JT go, gogogo


----------



## Watertouch (20. Januar 2017)

Hi,
habt ihr schon Folding Erfahrung mit Intel Xeon Prozessoren gemacht? Ich baue mir gerade einen netten kleinen Unterbau auf Basis des E5-2683v3 auf, und würde gerne mal eure Meinung bezüglich Folding auf dem guten Stück einholen. 
Die 14 Kerne mit Knapp 2.5GHz All Core Boost dürften doch eigentlich schon ganz gut reinhauen, oder? 

Gruß


----------



## ebastler (20. Januar 2017)

Watertouch schrieb:


> Hi,
> habt ihr schon Folding Erfahrung mit Intel Xeon Prozessoren gemacht? Ich baue mir gerade einen netten kleinen Unterbau auf Basis des E5-2683v3 auf, und würde gerne mal eure Meinung bezüglich Folding auf dem guten Stück einholen.
> Die 14 Kerne mit Knapp 2.5GHz All Core Boost dürften doch eigentlich schon ganz gut reinhauen, oder?
> 
> Gruß


Meine 8 Kerne mit 4,2 GHz (was sehr ähnlich sein sollte von der Leistung her) bringen mir aktuell an die 75k PPD. Lohnt irgendwie gar nicht. Vor ner Weile hatte ich noch 200-250k PPD an der CPU, aber momentan kriege ich nur mehr Müll-WUs.

Ich mein, jedes Falten ist besser als kein Falten. Aber wenn es um Energieeffizienz geht, sieht die Sein kein Land gegenüber einer Pascal GPU.


----------



## Rarek (21. Januar 2017)

Watertouch schrieb:


> Hi,
> habt ihr schon Folding Erfahrung mit Intel Xeon Prozessoren gemacht? Ich baue mir gerade einen netten kleinen Unterbau auf Basis des E5-2683v3 auf, und würde gerne mal eure Meinung bezüglich Folding auf dem guten Stück einholen.
> Die 14 Kerne mit Knapp 2.5GHz All Core Boost dürften doch eigentlich schon ganz gut reinhauen, oder?
> 
> Gruß



da kannste Meier fragen... 
und nein, F@H lohnt sich net auf der CPU


----------



## JayTea (21. Januar 2017)

brooker schrieb:


> ... JT go, gogogo



Du bist wohl scharf auf meine (Wakü-) Komponenten die ich jetzt übrig habe, was!? 
Zu recht!  Ich schreib dir demnächst diesbezüglich ne PN.

Danke für das Anfeuern!!  
@Rarek: momentan sicherlich nicht, stimmt. Mit einem neuen Core kann sich das aber wieder schnell ändern. Der 0xa7 bringt z.B. deutlich mehr Punkte als der alte 0xa4.
Und wenn man die Punkte außer acht lässt und stattdessen jede WU als wissenschaftlichen Fortschritt ansieht, spätestens dann ist's ganz egal.


----------



## brooker (21. Januar 2017)

... ergänzend. Die 0xa4 WUs laufen aus und werden durch die 0xa7 ersetzt. Meine gelesen zu haben, dass es in der Hahresmitte soweit sein soll. Die PPD-Ausbeute ist 2-3x so hoch.
Es ist demnach kein Nachteil sich auf mäßiges CPU-Folding zu rüsten.


----------



## SimonSlowfood (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: [HowTo] - Anleitung Falten unter Linux und Ubuntu*

So ich hab den Linux Treiber drauf, FAH CLient und Control installiert. ABER: ich kann keinen GPU Slot hinzufügen 

Jemand nen Tipp? Der Control zeigt mir unter SystemInfo bei GPUs: 0 an.


----------



## DOcean (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: [HowTo] - Anleitung Falten unter Linux und Ubuntu*

Treiber installiert?
gpu.txt aktuell?


----------



## SimonSlowfood (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: [HowTo] - Anleitung Falten unter Linux und Ubuntu*

Treiber ist installiert:

lspci -v


```
01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation Device 1c82 (rev a1) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])        Subsystem: ZOTAC International (MCO) Ltd. Device 2454
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 143
        Memory at de000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]
        Memory at c0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]
        Memory at d0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=32M]
        I/O ports at e000 [size=128]
        [virtual] Expansion ROM at df000000 [disabled] [size=512K]
        Capabilities: [60] Power Management version 3
        Capabilities: [68] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+
        Capabilities: [78] Express Legacy Endpoint, MSI 00
        Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel
        Capabilities: [250] Latency Tolerance Reporting
        Capabilities: [128] Power Budgeting <?>
        Capabilities: [420] Advanced Error Reporting
        Capabilities: [600] Vendor Specific Information: ID=0001 Rev=1 Len=024 <?>
        Capabilities: [900] #19
        Kernel driver in use: nvidia
```

/usr/bin/FAHClient --lspci:

```
VendorID:DeviceID:Vendor Name:Description
0x8086:0x190f:Intel Corporation:
0x8086:0x1901:Intel Corporation:
0x8086:0x1902:Intel Corporation:
0x8086:0x1911:Intel Corporation:
0x8086:0xa12f:Intel Corporation:
0x8086:0xa131:Intel Corporation:
0x8086:0xa160:Intel Corporation:
0x8086:0xa161:Intel Corporation:
0x8086:0xa13a:Intel Corporation:
0x8086:0xa102:Intel Corporation:
0x8086:0xa114:Intel Corporation:
0x8086:0xa127:Intel Corporation:
0x8086:0xa143:Intel Corporation:
0x8086:0xa121:Intel Corporation:
0x8086:0xa170:Intel Corporation:
0x8086:0xa123:Intel Corporation:
0x10de:0x1c82:NVIDIA Corporation:
0x10de:0x0fb9:NVIDIA Corporation:
0x10ec:0x8168:Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.:
```



GPUs.txt: ist aktuell (die GTX 1050 Ti ist aufgelistet)




Noch ein paar Randinfos: Debian Jessie 64 bit, headless server. hat jetzt ein xfce installiert und rdesktop, damit ich mich per remote desktop verbindung drauf verbinden kann. 
Muss ich den X Server starten, damit das ganze funktioniert? Oder gehts auch ohne?


----------



## ebastler (21. Januar 2017)

Solche WUs dürfen sie mir gerne öfter geben... 
Fast 400k PPD aus einer 290X sind echt nicht schlecht.


----------



## brooker (21. Januar 2017)

... da lacht das Falterherz! Was Gutes tun kann soviel Spaß machen


----------



## ebastler (21. Januar 2017)

Gibt es ne Möglichkeit, dass ich meinem Laptop beibringe, NICHT in den Ruhemodus zu gehen solange NaCl läuft, aber wenn NaCl nicht läuft, soll er es ganz normal machen

Win10 pro x64.


----------



## brooker (21. Januar 2017)

... das sollte über die Energieeinstellungen möglich sein. Bin mit Win10 noch nicht unterwegs und kann nichts näher zu sagen. Wird sich aber sicher bald ein Win10 jünger melden


----------



## chischko (21. Januar 2017)

WUHUW!!!! Die 100 ist geknackt! Screenshot by Lightshot


----------



## KillercornyX (21. Januar 2017)

That's cute... 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Januar 2017)

Watertouch schrieb:


> Hi,
> habt ihr schon Folding Erfahrung mit Intel Xeon Prozessoren gemacht? Ich baue mir gerade einen netten kleinen Unterbau auf Basis des E5-2683v3 auf, und würde gerne mal eure Meinung bezüglich Folding auf dem guten Stück einholen.
> Die 14 Kerne mit Knapp 2.5GHz All Core Boost dürften doch eigentlich schon ganz gut reinhauen, oder?
> 
> Gruß


Ein geiles System 
 RonRonsen hat sich vor einem Monat ein System mit den gleichen Xeons aufgebaut und er hatte bei den a4-WUs was von ~650kPPD erwähnt (bei a7 wird noch ne ganze Ecke mehr). 

So toll sich das Ganze auch gerade anhört, hat es leider einen grossen Haken das Ganze:
 Standfort schafft es aktuell nicht genügen WU's für solche Systeme zur Verfügung zu stellen.  

Daraus ergibt jetzt zwei Möglichkeiten:
1. 4 Clienten mit 12 Threads (mit 14 Threads ist man im Groß-WU-Bereich)  > ein 5. Client mit 8 Threads wird wieder kontraproduktiv.
Diese Variante würde ich nehmen wenn man einen kleinen  Überwachungsaufwand betreiben will > bringt weniger Punkte, man  hat aber im WU's.

2. Ein Client mit 56 Threads mit manueller Umschalten auf Variante 1.
Höher Überwachungsaufwand bringt aber wenns große WUs hat massiv mehr Punkte.


----------



## SimonSlowfood (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: [HowTo] - Anleitung Falten unter Linux und Ubuntu*

Ich hab noch den lightdm installiert. Jetzt scheint es zu gehen. Weiteres in der Rumpelkammer


----------



## SimonSlowfood (21. Januar 2017)

1050Ti is up and running. 

Was ein Act. 

1 CPU Kern ist voll ausgelastet, man hört definitiv die Lüftergeräusche. Ich werd jetzt mal die Temperatur beobachten und dann ggfs noch nen 3. Gehäuselüfter dazu packen.


----------



## ebastler (21. Januar 2017)

Wow kommst du auf 56 Threads? Ich lese da nur von einer CPU.

Ab 14 ist man im Groß-WU-Bereich?

Würden mir zwei Clients zu je 8 Threads mehr bringen oder einer zu 16?
Ich hatte mit 8c16t @4,2GHz bislang maximal 250k PPD - in etwa gleich viel sollten auch 14c28t 2,5GHz machen. Bisschen mehr. Momentan kriege ich nur mehr Zeug rein das 70k PPD bringt. Sind ewig lange WUs die einfach wenig Punkte bringen^^


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Januar 2017)

@ebastler:
Da haste recht > hab mich an RonRonsen's System erinnert und bin auf zwei CPU's rübergefluscht. 

1X 16 bringt aufgrund der kürzeren TPF und dem daraus resultierenden höheren Bonus mehr als 2X 8, aber man muss sich eben mit der Gross-WU/Thread-Problematik rumägern. 


Korrigierte Empfehlung für Watertouch:
1. 2 Clienten mit 12 Threads (mit 14 Threads ist man im Groß-WU-Bereich)   > ein 3. Client mit 4 Threads wird wieder kontraproduktiv.
Diese Variante würde ich nehmen wenn man einen kleinen   Überwachungsaufwand betreiben will > bringt weniger Punkte, man  hat  aber im WU's.

2. Ein Client mit 28 Threads mit manueller Umschalten auf Variante 1 (tippe auf 250-300kPPD)
Höher Überwachungsaufwand bringt aber wenns große WUs hat massiv mehr Punkte.


----------



## ebastler (21. Januar 2017)

Kann ich irgendwas machen, dass ich wieder dezente WUs kriege die mir mehr als 70k PPD bringen? :/


----------



## SimonSlowfood (21. Januar 2017)

ebastler schrieb:


> Kann ich irgendwas machen, dass ich wieder dezente WUs kriege die mir mehr als 70k PPD bringen? :/



Opfere ein Kalb bei Vollmond vor der Stadt in Richtung Stanford


----------



## ebastler (21. Januar 2017)

Ich mein, wenn ich statt 350k an der GPU nur mehr 280k kriege - okay. Aber meine CPU macht 70k statt 250k. Das ist echt heftig.


----------



## FlyingPC (21. Januar 2017)

ebastler schrieb:


> Ich mein, wenn ich statt 350k an der GPU nur mehr 280k kriege - okay. Aber meine CPU macht 70k statt 250k. Das ist echt heftig.


Die WUs mit 70kPPD wegfalten und dann auf die kommenden mit mehr PPD freuen!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Januar 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachteil von hängend montierten Karten und dabei dachte ich, ich hätte alles sauber entlüftet. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## harley765 (21. Januar 2017)

aktuell kriege ich meine 1070'er auch nicht richtig auf Trab.
generiert seit Tagen nur noch PPD von ~620k  wo doch nach Holdie's Tabelle durchschnittlich ~680k drin liegen sollte.
CPU Auslastung ~15%
GPU Auslastung ~95% bei ca 80% Power (GPU auf 2000Mhz und Memory 4000Mhz)
WUS 0x21

gibt's noch mehr Falter die mit einer 1070 in diesem Bereich liegen? Oder hab ich wo eine Schlafmütze im System?


----------



## SimonSlowfood (21. Januar 2017)

Also wegen HFM: Wenn ich da ne Lückenlose überwachung haben will, brauch ich WINE aufm Server, oder? Anders wirds nix?


----------



## JayTea (21. Januar 2017)

@harley: auf lange Sicht gesehen schwanken die PPD schon. Bei mir ist's auch +/- 20k. Kommt halt drauf an,  was für WUs grade so von Stanford bereitgestellt werden.

@Alex: wo ich da grade dein hübsches System wiedersehe...hast du Intresse an diesem Kabel? Du hattest doch mal Probleme vor einigen Monaten!?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Januar 2017)

@JayTea:
Danke das du an mich gedacht hast  aber ich konnte mir vor ein paar Monaten über Umwege von Silverstone selber ein Ersatzkabel besorgen (man sieht es auf dem 1. Bild unten rechts beim NT).


----------



## mattinator (21. Januar 2017)

SimonSlowfood schrieb:


> Also wegen HFM: Wenn ich da ne Lückenlose überwachung haben will, brauch ich WINE aufm Server, oder? Anders wirds nix?


Nein, läuft mit mono. Welche mono-Pakete ich installieren musste, damit es lief, kann ich jetzt nicht mehr genau sagen. Versuch einfach mal eins von den Bundles der neusten Version.


----------



## brooker (21. Januar 2017)

... ich muss leider mitteilen, dass nach einem Treiberupdate auf den aktuellsten NVidia Treiber meine GTX 1060 nicht mehr den OC Takt hält, sondern immer wieder auf 1890MHz zurückfällt. Setze ich den Takt mit AB neu, läuft es wieder ein paar Stunden. Unter dem 372.60 läuft die GÜU problemlos auf dem eingestellten OC-Takt durch.

Wir haben einen XEON gespendet bekommen und ich suche nun ein passendes Board mit Sockel LGA 2011. Hat von Euch noch jemand was rumliegen?


----------



## SimonSlowfood (21. Januar 2017)

Erste WU ging sauber durch, doch seitdem bekomme ich im log immer nur:


```
22:07:47:WU00:FS01:Download complete22:07:47:WU00:FS01:Received Unit: id:00 state:DOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:9176 run:10 clone:13 gen:168 core:0x21 unit:0x0000010eab436c6957b24c28b05768ce
22:07:47:WU00:FS01:Starting
22:07:47:WU00:FS01:Running FahCore: /usr/bin/FAHCoreWrapper /var/lib/fahclient/cores/fahwebx.stanford.edu/cores/Linux/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_21.fah/FahCore_21 -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 3907 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia
22:07:47:WU00:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 7145
22:07:47:WU00:FS01:Core PID:7149
22:07:47:WU00:FS01:FahCore 0x21 started
22:07:48:WU00:FS01:0x21:*********************** Log Started 2017-01-21T22:07:47Z ***********************
22:07:48:WU00:FS01:0x21:Project: 9176 (Run 10, Clone 13, Gen 168)
22:07:48:WU00:FS01:0x21:Unit: 0x0000010eab436c6957b24c28b05768ce
22:07:48:WU00:FS01:0x21:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
22:07:48:WU00:FS01:0x21:Machine: 1
22:07:48:WU00:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file core.xml
22:07:48:WU00:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file integrator.xml
22:07:48:WU00:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file state.xml
22:07:48:WU00:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file system.xml
22:07:48:WU00:FS01:0x21:Digital signatures verified
22:07:48:WU00:FS01:0x21:Folding@home GPU Core21 Folding@home Core
22:07:48:WU00:FS01:0x21:Version 0.0.17
22:07:52:WU00:FS01:0x21:ERROR:exception: Error downloading array interactionCount: clEnqueueReadBuffer (-5)
22:07:52:WU00:FS01:0x21:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
22:07:52:WU00:FS01:0x21:Saving result file log.txt
22:07:52:WU00:FS01:0x21:Folding@home Core Shutdown: BAD_WORK_UNIT
\x1b[93m22:07:57:WARNING:WU00:FS01:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)\x1b[0m
22:07:57:WU00:FS01:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:9176 run:10 clone:13 gen:168 core:0x21 unit:0x0000010eab436c6957b24c28b05768ce
22:07:57:WU00:FS01:Uploading 7.00KiB to 171.67.108.105
22:07:57:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.105:8080
22:07:58:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:80
22:07:58:WU00:FS01:Upload complete
22:07:58:WU00:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
22:07:58:WU00:FS01:Cleaning up
22:07:59:WU01:FS01:Assigned to work server 171.67.108.102
22:07:59:WU01:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: READY gpu:0:GP107 [GeForce GTX 1050 Ti] from 171.67.108.102
22:07:59:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.102:8080
22:08:10:WU01:FS01:Downloading 6.87MiB
```

So zieht sich das durchs Log, immer der selbe Fehler:


```
22:27:34:WU01:FS01:0x21:ERROR:exception: Error downloading array interactionCount: clEnqueueReadBuffer (-5)
22:27:34:WU01:FS01:0x21:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
22:27:34:WU01:FS01:0x21:Saving result file log.txt
22:27:34:WU01:FS01:0x21:Folding@home Core Shutdown: BAD_WORK_UNIT
```

Sieht danach aus, als wär der Treiber mist?


----------



## DrDave (22. Januar 2017)

Welchen hast du denn?


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (22. Januar 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alter ... Was geht denn hier ab ... 1,2 Mio PPD


----------



## SimonSlowfood (22. Januar 2017)

DrDave schrieb:


> Welchen hast du denn?



Linux x64 375.26


----------



## KillercornyX (22. Januar 2017)

Nimm den 370er aus dem Nvidia ppa repository. Der geht noch. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Januar 2017)

Ich hasse es 
Und ich quote mich selber ...



Bumblebee schrieb:


> *O*ooo*K*ay.....
> 
> - Es ist seit dem letzten Mal schon über zwei Wochen her ...
> - es geht aufs Wochenende los ...
> ...



Nur weil *WIR* regelmässige Aktionen haben heisst das nicht, dass Stanford uns das nachmachen muss ...


----------



## brooker (22. Januar 2017)

... *Baldrian Dragees ausgeb*


----------



## SimonSlowfood (22. Januar 2017)

KillercornyX schrieb:


> Nimm den 370er aus dem Nvidia ppa repository. Der geht noch.



auch mit der GTX  1050 Ti?


----------



## SimonSlowfood (22. Januar 2017)

Doppelpost, sorry.

Hab den 370.28 mal installiert. Er fängt schon mal an nen 0x21er zu falten. Wir werden sehen.


----------



## harley765 (22. Januar 2017)

@JayTea

Das ist mir durchaus bewusst. Aber es sind doch eher -60k. und das seit Wochen. 



JayTea schrieb:


> @harley: auf lange Sicht gesehen schwanken die PPD schon. Bei mir ist's auch +/- 20k. Kommt halt drauf an,  was für WUs grade so von Stanford bereitgestellt werden.


----------



## JayTea (22. Januar 2017)

Beachte das Verhältnis! Es sind bei uns beiden jeweils +/- 10% der persönlichen  PPD. Die Schwankungen sind zwar nicht unbedingt schön,  aber meiner Meinung nach normal.


----------



## SimonSlowfood (22. Januar 2017)

@mattinator: THX für den Tipp mit mono! HFM läuft jetzt auch


----------



## Cartesius (22. Januar 2017)

harley765 schrieb:


> @JayTea
> 
> Das ist mir durchaus bewusst. Aber es sind doch eher -60k. und das seit Wochen.



Bei meiner "alten" GTX 760 fallen die Schwankungen noch viel größer aus! Im Schnitt schafft sie ca. 70-72k. Allerdings gibt es WU welche nur 57k oder aber auch bis zu  92k bringen (fast 30 % Abweichung). 
Hinzu kommt auch, dass die Werte in Holdies Tabelle inkl. OC sind. Ein großer Teil der Daten stammt von foldinghomealone, dessen GTX 1070 mit 2050 MHz rennt.


----------



## KillercornyX (22. Januar 2017)

SimonSlowfood schrieb:


> auch mit der GTX  1050 Ti?


Ja, der Treiber ist für die 10x0 Reihe, zumindest für Ubuntu 16 Versionen. Genaueres findest du im Wiki von Ubuntuusers... 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## SimonSlowfood (22. Januar 2017)

hab den [FONT=&quot]370.28 jetzt drauf, der läuft. Nvidia schreibt halt auf seiner eigenen Website dass die 1050Ti erst ab version [/FONT][FONT=&quot]375.10 unterstützt wird. 

Ich seh gerade in den jessie-backports wäre auch n Treiber gewesen der die 10xx Karten schon unterstützt. Da soll man sich auskennen. 
[/FONT]https://wiki.debian.org/NvidiaGraphicsDrivers#Version_367.44_.28via_jessie-backports.29


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Folding@Home-PCs*



SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Dem schließe ich mich an ...
> Nur würde ich noch einen Lüfter über dem CPU Kühler anbringen, um die Wärme wirklich aus dem Case zu bekommen ... Gerade weil du den CPU Semi-Passiv kühlst


Das meinte ich auch so.


----------



## SimonSlowfood (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Folding@Home-PCs*

Ich werds die Tage mal probieren und sehen was die Temperaturen und Lüfterlautstärke macht 

CPU aktiv kühlen wird weniger bringen meint ihr?


----------



## JayTea (22. Januar 2017)

Cartesius schrieb:


> Bei meiner "alten" GTX 760 fallen die Schwankungen noch viel größer aus! Im Schnitt schafft sie ca. 70-72k. Allerdings gibt es WU welche nur 57k oder aber auch bis zu  92k bringen (fast 30 % Abweichung).
> Hinzu kommt auch, dass die Werte in Holdies Tabelle inkl. OC sind. Ein großer Teil der Daten stammt von foldinghomealone, dessen GTX 1070 mit 2050 MHz rennt.



Meine GTX 960: min.: 95K, max.: 250K 😜
Im Schnitt sind es 180-205K. Zeitweise eher in die eine Richtung aber manchmal auch mit Tendenz in die andere.


----------



## jumpel (22. Januar 2017)

Moin,
danke für die Einladung! Wollte mir das schon länger mal anschauen, habs aber immer wieder verschoben.

Jetzt läuft die Kiste und anscheinend bin ich schon bei 10.24 % der ersten work unit. :]


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Januar 2017)

Schon immer wieder interessant wie mein Server bei den verschiedenen GPU's unterschiedlich reagiert bei zuviel OC:
GTX 780 > soweit ich mich errinnere immer kompletter Hänger vom System egal wieviel OC zuviel.
Titan X-M + 750 Ti > wen es nur minimal zuviel war, weigerten sie sich bei der nächste WU hochzutakten.
2X Titan X-M > ich glaub nicht das ich mit dem OC noch viel zu hoch bin, den es ist nichts in der Log hinterlegt, aber nach ein paar Stunden falten bekomme ich nur noch einen schwarzen Bildschirm angezeigt (Faltprozess läuft ganz normal weiter und ich habe Fernzugriff)


----------



## Derber-Shit (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2017: Faltwoche zum Welt-Krebstag ab 4. Februar*

Hallo A.Meier-PS3,

danke dir. Jetzt muss ich mich nur noch entscheiden, welches meiner Systeme ich dem PCGH-Team wieder zur Verfügung stellen soll. Vielleicht kannst du/könnt ihr mir bei der Auswahl helfen? Es ist wohl eher eine Vernunftsfrage.

Habe wohl 4 Systeme, die ich benutzen könnte. 
Fangen wir mal mit dem kleinsten System an: ein HP MicroServer Gen8 mit dem Dualcore Ivy-Bridge Celeron: 2x 2,3 GHz, aber immerhin 16GB RAM. Auf dem Ding läuft ein Hypervisor mit ein paar VMs drauf, das meiste dümpelt vor sich hin. Aber dieser Kleinserver ist eben immer 24/7 online, da auch einige Semesterprojekte darüber laufen.

Das zweite System wäre mein Notfall- oder auch LAN-Party-Rechner: Ein Intel Core i7 2600K mit 16GB RAM und bis dato immer noch rotierenden Grafikkarten aus meiner Sammlung. Bislang noch alles unübertaktet aber demnächst kommt ein ordentliches Board aus Ebay da rein.

Das dritte System ist mein aktueller Spielerechner, welcher in der Signatur unten verlinkt ist. Hier könnte man auch die Grafikkarten mitfalten lassen nur habe ich keine Lust deswegen eventuell auf eine spezielle Treiberversion gebunden zu sein. Bei meinem Notfall-PC wäre mir das egal.

Das vierte System ist ein Rackserver von HP, ein DL585 G6 mit 4x 6-Kernern von AMD und jeweils 32 GB Ram (also insgesamt 128GB).  Der wurde mir vor einiger Zeit unglaublich günstig angeboten und da ich "beruflich" mit Servern zutun habe und diese mag... 

Das fünfte System wäre nur etwas für zwischendurch: mein Uni-Laptop. 


Liebe Grüße

Derber-Shit


----------



## kampfschaaaf (22. Januar 2017)

Hai, 

bisher konnte ich, da ich früh genug über die Aktion im Februar Bescheid wußte, eine
-GTX1070 AMP!
-GTX780ti 
-GTX960 und eine
-RX460 ergattern. (die hatte ich mit einem BiosMod von Roman geflashed, aber der Treiber mag mit der AMD-Hardwareauthentifizierung nicht ohne weiteren Mod arbeiten...)
Die beiden großen GTX sitzen auf nem Board, das von einem 4770K angetrieben wird, 
die 960 wird auf einem X58 mit W3680 arbeiten und 
die RX460 wird von einem i3-4330K angetrieben.
Ich habe schon überlegt, die RX460 zu der 960 zu stecken, aber die NVidia-Treiber steigen dann oft mit einem "Zurücksetzen" aus.
Ich werde versuchen eine weitere 1070 ins Feld zu führen, aber die Foren sind leer, oder es gibt Mondpreise, die kaum unter den Neupreisen liegen.
Ich denke mal, daß das für 1.000k ppd reichen wird. Nicht so viel, wie beim letzen Mal, aber auch das wird seinen Beitrag leisten.

MfG und bis dann!
Faltschaaaf


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Folding@Home-PCs*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Das meinte ich auch so.



Weis ich ... Nur würde ich die Gehäuselüfter nicht über die CPU Temp regeln ... In dem Fall drehen sie zu schnell hoch ... Diese Lüfter würden niemals die Leistung eines Lüfters erzielen, welcher die Luft direkt durch die Kühlfinnen drückt 
Ich würde sie normal über die Lüftersteuerung der Gehäuselüfter laufen lassen ... 
Versuchen kann man es aber auf jeden Fall ... Ich würde beide Varianten versuchen ...
Wobei ich denke, das die geringe TDP des Pentium die Gehäuselüfter nicht zum aufheulen bringen sollte



SimonSlowfood schrieb:


> CPU aktiv kühlen wird weniger bringen meint ihr?



Das glaube ich nicht ...

Ich denke mit einen 2,. Gehäuselüfter bist du besser bedient ...
Die Abwärme der Graka + Die Wärme vom CPU über nur einen Gehäuselüfter rausschaufeln, finde ich recht gewagt ...


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (22. Januar 2017)

kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Hai,
> 
> bisher konnte ich, da ich früh genug über die Aktion im Februar Bescheid wußte, eine
> -GTX1070 AMP!
> ...



Freaks


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2017: Faltwoche zum Welt-Krebstag ab 4. Februar*

Was willst du, Langzeitfalter oder nur für die Faltaktion und wieviel Strom investieren?

System 1.
Da es sich eh um einen 24/7-Server handelt wäre er natürlich optimal um die unbenutzten Resourcen zu nutzten, allerdings wird da nicht viel rumkommen.

System 2.
Kommt auf die mögliche Grafikkarte an und wäre je nach dem das interessanteste 24/7 System.

System 3.
Wird am meisten Punkte bringen, aber leider mit sehr hohem Stromverbauch.

System 4.
Falten möglich aber halt ein Stromschluckspecht.

System 5.
Wenn die Kühlung nicht das Ohr wegschreit, wäre ne Möglichkeit nebenher zu falten wen du den Laptop eh gerade dran bist via NaCl-Client.


----------



## brooker (22. Januar 2017)

... das reicht locker!


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (22. Januar 2017)

Ich muss ehrlich zugeben ... Mit dem Gedanken mir eine 1050ti als Dauerfaltkarte zu besorgen, habe ich ebenfalls schon gespielt ... Nur gibt es farblich keine wirkliche Karte, die in mein System passt und die Anschaffungskosten von 160 Euro + die Jahresendabrechnung vom Strom relativiert die Geschichte wieder ... 

Ich glaube ich bleibe bei meinen Leisten und falte über Nacht mit 6 Kernen auf der CPU @ 4,6 Ghz (bin noch am ausloten was wirklich geht und seit vorhin bei 4,6Ghz stabil angekommen) und auf 50% PowerLimit meiner GTX1080 ... Das sind immerhin auch ca 230 Watt Primär


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Folding@Home-PCs*



SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Weis ich ... Nur würde ich die Gehäuselüfter nicht über die CPU Temp regeln ... In dem Fall drehen sie zu schnell hoch ...  > wenn nicht gerade ein Billig-Board ist kann man die Lüfterkurve im Bios anpassen.
> Diese Lüfter würden niemals die Leistung eines Lüfters erzielen, welcher die Luft direkt durch die Kühlfinnen drückt  > das ist klar (wenn mans hoffnugslos bei der CPU übertreiben will kann man auch Bush/Bull machen )
> Ich würde sie normal über die Lüftersteuerung der Gehäuselüfter laufen lassen ...  > so selbstverständlich sind Lüftersteuerung leider auch noch nicht.
> 
> Die Abwärme der Graka + Die Wärme vom CPU über nur einen Gehäuselüfter rausschaufeln, finde ich recht gewagt ...  > so viel Wärme bringen die beiden auch nicht wenn man beim Lüfter nicht gerade den Billigheimer aus der Grabelkiste nimmt.


Antwort oben


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Folding@Home-PCs*



SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Weis ich ... Nur würde ich die Gehäuselüfter nicht über die CPU Temp regeln ...


Doch, gerade zum Falten ist das optimal, weil ständig, wenn große Datenmengen verschoben werden, der Systemchip kurz sehr warm wird und dann wieder kalt. Damit bekommt man keine sinnvolle Gehäuselüfterkühlung hin. Asrock Boards (zumindest meine) regeln die Gehäuselühter immer über die CPU-Temperatur und das ist gut so und ein Kaufgrund.



SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> In dem Fall drehen sie zu schnell hoch ...


Wir sind hier bei Hardware extreme, da erwarte ich, dass User eine Lüfterkurve einstellen können


----------



## Derber-Shit (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2017: Faltwoche zum Welt-Krebstag ab 4. Februar*

Hallo A.Meier-PS3,

ich möchte mit der Aktion wieder ganz einsteigen. Meinen alten Passkey habe ich übrigens wiederbekommen. 

System 1 wäre halt die Möglichkeit, auch noch die letzten Möglichkeiten auszuschöpfenn.
System 2 ist flexibel konfigurierbar. Da ich Grafikkarten sammele, aber überwiegend alte Karten besitze, ist da wohl nicht mehr als Nvidia-seitig eine GTX480 oder 2x GTX295 und bei ATI/AMD eine HD5870 oder HD6970 drin (neuere Karten sind ansonsten überall verbaut).

System 3: Tja... könnte ich machen. Aber... wie du sagst, der Stromverbrauch ist schon enorm. Wenn, dann könnte ich da nur falten, wenn sonst nichts auf dem PC läuft. Das gute ist: Durch die Wasserkühlung ist er schön leise.

System 4: Wie schätzt du die Leistung für F@H ein? Das sind glaube ich AMD Opterons vom Typ 8345 drin. Hier ist eher die Lautstärke mein Problem. Den mache ich auch nur manchmal an, wenn ich etwas für mein Studium testen möchte. Du hast doch auch zwei Xeons verbaut: Was war da für dich der ausschlaggebende Punkt? Und wie händelst du das mit dem Stromverbrauch?

System 5: Habe ich schon erwähnt, dass das ein Mac ist? Aber immerhin hat er den damals schnellstmöglichen Haswell Quadcore drin. Vielleicht geht da was. Die Lautstärke ist nicht so schlimm wie bei System 4. 


Liebe Grüße

Derber-Shit


----------



## brooker (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2017: Faltwoche zum Welt-Krebstag ab 4. Februar*

... willkommen zurück und schön das Du wieder voll einsteigen möchtest: 

Ich würde für Deine Hardware folgendes machen:

System1: NaCl-Client im Idle
System2: GPU in der Art 970 oder schneller oder neuer. CPU und GPU aufn FAH-Client 
System3: für die Aktion beide Furys ca. 750tPDS
System4: ausprobieren, aber wenn nur für Aktion
Laptop: NaCl im Idle 

Sobald ich wieder freie GPUs habe, melde ich mich bei Dir.


----------



## Derber-Shit (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2017: Faltwoche zum Welt-Krebstag ab 4. Februar*

Hallo brooker,

danke für deine Antwort. Mein MacBook Pro läuft jetzt mit dem Mac-F@H-Client. Was ist der NaCI-Client denn und wo liegen die eventuellen Unterschiede?
Zu System 2: Du meinst eine GTX970?
Zu System 3: Darüber kann man reden. Nur müsste ich schauen, wie ich das mit zwei Grafikkarten einstelle. Ich muss gestehen, dass ich davon nicht mehr viel Ahnung habe.
Zu System 4: Darüber kann man reden. 

Liebe Grüße

Derber-Shit


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2017: Faltwoche zum Welt-Krebstag ab 4. Februar*



Derber-Shit schrieb:


> Du hast doch auch zwei Xeons verbaut: Was war da für dich der ausschlaggebende Punkt?


Ich hab das System damals ganz bewusst als F@H-Server zusammengeschraubt und das Ziel waren BigWUs (sehr grosses SMP-Projekte für System mit vielen Threads), leider wurden diese vor ein paar Jahren eingestellt und meiner Meinung nach lohnt sich aktuell das SMP-Falten mit meinem Server nicht mehr (könnte meine Meinung eventuell mit der Umstellung im Sommer zum a7-Core ändern).


----------



## Derber-Shit (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2017: Faltwoche zum Welt-Krebstag ab 4. Februar*

Hallo A.Meier-PS3,

Ok. Wie händelst du das mit dem Stromverbrauch und was sind a7-Cores? Das wäre ja dann eventuell auch was für meinen Server.

Liebe Grüße

Derber-Shit


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Folding@Home-PCs*

Naja in sachen Lüftersteuerung scheint es ja jeder irgendwie anders zu machen 

Ich würde da einige Varianten ausprobieren. Mich auf die CPU Temp festzunageln, wäre jetzt nicht meine Option ...
Wobei ich zugeben muss, von meiner Lüftersteuerung bin ich sehr sehr verwöhnt ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe 10 Temp Sensoren (3 könnte ich noch zusätzlich installieren) und kann 3 Sensoren auswählen & Prozentual einem Lüfter zuteilen ... 33/33/33 oder in meinem Fall 50/25/25
Zusätzlich kann ich festlegen wie lange die Lüfter zur geforderten Drehzahl brauchen und wie lange sie wieder abklingen, wenn Temp unterschritten ...

Aber wie auch immer ... Kommt eben auf das Board an und wie die Steuerung dessen arbeitet ...
Ich würde mich da nicht auf die CPU Temp festhämmern, sondern würde ausprobieren ...

Ich Probiere bei meinen Lüfter seit dem ich das Board habe ... Das iss echt komplex da das richtige zu finden


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2017: Faltwoche zum Welt-Krebstag ab 4. Februar*

Hallo Derber-Shit

Stromverbrauch:
Aus heutiger Sicht ist der Unterbau mit meinen beiden Xeons (Sandy Bridge) natürlich nicht mehr so effizient vor allem da alle meine Punkte aktuell von 2 Titan X-M kommen und man da mit einer entsprender CPU effizienter wäre.
Gegensteuer gebe ich in dem beide Xeon untervoltet sind und beide Titan X OC nur noch mit der Defaultspannung mache > trotz allem bin ich bei ~600W.

Core:
Die Core sind die eigentliche Faltprogramme (V7 ist nur die Überwachungs/Steueroberfläche) und für CPU und GPU gibt es unterschiedliche Core:
Bei der CPU ist der a4-Core der aktuelle, aber dieser sollte bis im Sommer durch den neuen a7 abgelöst werden > der a7 bringt rund 50% mehr Punkte.

Gruss
A.Meier-PS3


----------



## Derber-Shit (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2017: Faltwoche zum Welt-Krebstag ab 4. Februar*

Hallo A.Meier-PS3,

danke für deine Erklärung. Dann ist der a7 Core also eine Optimierung des F@H-Programmcodes, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe.


Liebe Grüße

Derber-Shit


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2017: Faltwoche zum Welt-Krebstag ab 4. Februar*

Hallo Derber-Shit

Genau, eine Weiterentwicklung des a4. 

Gruss
A.Meier-PS3


----------



## Derber-Shit (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2017: Faltwoche zum Welt-Krebstag ab 4. Februar*

Hallo A.Meier-PS3,

könntest du mir noch den Unterschied des F@H-Clients zum NaCI-Client erklären? Mir wurde ja von brooker eben dieser für meinen MicroServer, den DL585 G6 und für das MacBook Pro empfohlen, allerdings benutze ich seit ca.  einer Stunde zumindest auf dem MacBook bereits den normalen F@H-Client.

EDIT: Zusatzfrage: Ich bin mit meinem Laptop viel unterwegs. Kann ich ihn einfach so zuklappen (Ruhezustand) und später wieder aufklappen und der F@H-Client macht automatisch dort weiter, wo er aufgehört hat?


Liebe Grüße

Derber-Shit


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2017: Faltwoche zum Welt-Krebstag ab 4. Februar*

Hallo Derber-Shit

Der F@H-Client V7 (Version 7) ist gedachte für schnelle Rechner und/oder 24/7 Rechner > Vorteil: durch den Passkey Bonuspunkte (je schneller eine WU durch ist desto mehr Punkte gibt es) + GPU nutzen, Nachteil: längere Faltzeiten.

Der NaCl-Client läuft im Googel Chrome (keine Installation vom Client selber) und gedachte für leistungschwächere System > Vorteil: kurze WUs für zwischendurch (je nach Hardware 20-40min pro WU), Nachteil: Jede WU bringt 125Punkte sprich kein Bonus.

Ob der NaCl auf Mac läuft, bin ich überfragt. 

Gruss
A.Meier-PS3


----------



## Derber-Shit (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2017: Faltwoche zum Welt-Krebstag ab 4. Februar*

Hallo A.Meier-PS3,

danke für deine Erklärung. Hast du meine Zusatzfrage gelesen?
vielleicht sollte ich meine weiteren Fragen in einem weiteren Thread stellen oder direkt an dich per PM, damit ich hier nicht alles zumülle.


Liebe Grüße

Derber-Shit


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2017: Faltwoche zum Welt-Krebstag ab 4. Februar*

Zusatzfrage:
Beim NaCl ist das nicht möglich, aber da die WUs sehr schnell durch sind ist das normalerweise kein Problem.

Beim V7 wäre es zwar möglich, aber durch die Unterbrechung dauert das Durchfalten der WU länger und der Bonus schmilzt empfindlich zusammen.


----------



## Derber-Shit (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2017: Faltwoche zum Welt-Krebstag ab 4. Februar*

Hallo A.Meier-PS3,

danke für deine Antwort. Ich würde sagen, alles weitere dann per PN.


Liebe Grüße

Derber-Shit


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2017: Faltwoche zum Welt-Krebstag ab 4. Februar*

Kein Problem, aber Faltfragen sind sie hier besser aufgehoben > Rumpelkammer: PCGH Folding@Home-Thread II

Haben hier etwas zu lange diskuttiert und mich würde es auch nicht wundern wenn einer unserer Admins unsere Beiträge dahin verschieben würde.


----------



## Derber-Shit (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2017: Faltwoche zum Welt-Krebstag ab 4. Februar*

Hallo A.Meier-PS3,

danke für den Hinweis. Hiermit möchte ich mich im voraus auch bei den Moderatoren entschuldigen, dass wir hier uns hier so ausgetobt haben! 
@brooker: Danke nochmals für dein Angebot.


Liebe Grüße

Derber-Shit


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2017: Faltwoche zum Welt-Krebstag ab 4. Februar*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Kein Problem, aber Faltfragen sind sie hier besser aufgehoben > Rumpelkammer: PCGH Folding@Home-Thread II
> 
> Haben hier etwas zu lange diskuttiert und mich würde es auch nicht wundern wenn einer unserer Admins unsere Beiträge dahin verschieben würde.



Tatsächlich habe ich "zugeschlagen" 



Derber-Shit schrieb:


> Hallo A.Meier-PS3,
> 
> danke für den Hinweis. Hiermit möchte ich mich im voraus auch bei den Moderatoren entschuldigen, dass wir hier uns hier so ausgetobt haben!
> @brooker: Danke nochmals für dein Angebot.
> ...



Kein Grund sich zu entschuldigen; ist mir auch schon passiert


----------



## Rarek (23. Januar 2017)

da schaut man nichts ahnend hier morgens rain und denkt man sieht sich eine aufgezeichnete E-Mail Konversation an 


aber mal zum Kontext:
@Derber-Shit
was sind die Systeme 1-5 ? (Hardwaretechnisch)
würde mich mal so interessieren ^^ 

(ich geh mal in den ursprungs Tread... eventuell finde ich ja auch schon dort antwort)


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. Januar 2017)

@Rarek:




Derber-Shit schrieb:


> Habe wohl 4 Systeme, die ich benutzen könnte.
> Fangen wir mal mit dem kleinsten System an: ein HP MicroServer Gen8 mit dem Dualcore Ivy-Bridge Celeron: 2x 2,3 GHz, aber immerhin 16GB RAM. Auf dem Ding läuft ein Hypervisor mit ein paar VMs drauf, das meiste dümpelt vor sich hin. Aber dieser Kleinserver ist eben immer 24/7 online, da auch einige Semesterprojekte darüber laufen.
> 
> Das zweite System wäre mein Notfall- oder auch LAN-Party-Rechner: Ein Intel Core i7 2600K mit 16GB RAM und bis dato immer noch rotierenden Grafikkarten aus meiner Sammlung. Bislang noch alles unübertaktet aber demnächst kommt ein ordentliches Board aus Ebay da rein.
> ...


----------



## brooker (23. Januar 2017)

@Derber-Shit: hast eine PN.


----------



## SimonSlowfood (23. Januar 2017)

Server faltet seit heute Nacht 1:18 nicht mehr. 

Letzt Log message war irgendwas von wegen Download: 4,01% danach Funkstille. Vorher im Log war noch ein Transmission error. Kein BAD_WUs oder sonstiges. 
Neustart des Client mit 

```
/etc/init.d/FAHClient stop
/etc/init.d/FAHClient start
```

hat dazu geführt, dass ich im log jetzt etwas sehe von wegen:

using user fahclient
error Database locked 

Der Control zeigt auch nur was von wegen "loading" an, aber keine Slots oder so.

Was hat das zu bedeuten?

PS: alle Logs usw sind aus dem Gedächtnis, musste dann leider los.


----------



## Rarek (23. Januar 2017)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @Rarek:



ah ok
der ist durchs rüberschieben zuweit in alte Beiträge gerutscht ^^


----------



## KillercornyX (23. Januar 2017)

Hab ich am WE was verpasst? Sind die Statistik-Server wieder mal down?


----------



## SimonSlowfood (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Folding@Home-PCs*

Also zum Mainboard, siehe oben. Hat nur 1x CPU-Lüfter 4-Pin, 1x Lüfter 4-Pin verbaut. Ob der 4pin systemFan PWM ist , weiß ich nicht. ABER: ich hab den eigentlichen Lüfter des Brocken Eco als gehäuse Lüfter montiert (siehe Bilder) und der hat ein Y-Kabel. Heißt, da könnte ich den 2ten GehäuseLüfter oben anschlieen oder eben direkt auf die CPU.

Die Graka schaufelt doch auch n bisschen was raus, oder? hat ja schließlich 2 Lüfter.

Aus dem Mainboard Manual:



> CPUFAN1, SYSFAN1: Fan Connectors
> 
> 
> Fan connectors can be classified as PWM (Pulse Width Modulation) Mode and
> ...



Laut Anleitung kann ich auch im BIOS ne Lüftersteuerung einstellen.


----------



## SimonSlowfood (23. Januar 2017)

KillercornyX schrieb:


> Hab ich am WE was verpasst? Sind die Statistik-Server wieder mal down?



Laut bumblebee ja.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. Januar 2017)

Sind sie leider, deshalb gestern auch kein Grats-Beitrag von mir.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Folding@Home-PCs*



SimonSlowfood schrieb:


> ABER: ich hab den eigentlichen Lüfter des Brocken Eco als gehäuse Lüfter montiert (siehe Bilder) und der hat ein Y-Kabel. Heißt, da könnte ich den 2ten GehäuseLüfter oben anschlieen oder eben direkt auf die CPU.
> 
> Die Graka schaufelt doch auch n bisschen was raus, oder? hat ja schließlich 2 Lüfter.



Das ist das schöne an den EKL Lüftern, die haben alle eine Y-Stecker ^^
Klar kannst du den anderen Lüfter dort mit anschließen. Wenn du nur einen Anschluss für den CPU Lüfter hast, spielt dir das gut in die Karten. So laufen die Lüfter wenigstens gleichmäßig 

Naja die Graka schaufelt so gut wie nix raus. Das meiste von der Warme luft landet wieder im Case 
Die Ref. Designs schaufeln mit ihrem Radiallüfter die Luft aus dem Case


----------



## jumpel (23. Januar 2017)

hätte noch paar Fragen...
kann man nur in diesem WebClient einstellen an welcher Krankheit man rechnen will (Alzheimer, Cancer, etc.?). Das wird im Guide entweder nicht beschrieben oder ich hab's überlesen.

Und kann es sein, dass wenn ich einen GPU-Slot mit einbinde, ich nicht auf allen CPU-Kernen rechnen lassen kann?
Auch wenn ich meinen CPU-Slot jetzt auf "-1" stelle rechnen scheinbar nur 3 meiner 4 Kerne (Anhang).
Ist das so weil meine Grafikkarte auch einen Slot zugewiesen bekommen hat?


----------



## SimonSlowfood (23. Januar 2017)

jumpel schrieb:


> hätte noch paar Fragen...
> kann man nur in diesem WebClient einstellen an welcher Krankheit man rechnen will (Alzheimer, Cancer, etc.?). Das wird im Guide entweder nicht beschrieben oder ich hab's überlesen.



schau mal unter Config ich glaub im Tab "Advanced" kann man das einstellen.



jumpel schrieb:


> Und kann es sein, dass wenn ich einen GPU-Slot mit einbinde, ich nicht auf allen CPU-Kernen rechnen lassen kann?
> Auch wenn ich meinen CPU-Slot jetzt auf "-1" stelle rechnen scheinbar nur 3 meiner 4 Kerne (Anhang).
> Ist das so weil meine Grafikkarte auch einen Slot zugewiesen bekommen hat?



Ja richitg. Bei Nvidia GPUs muss die CPU die WU für die Grafikkarte etwas vorkauen. 
Edit: du hast ja eine AMD Karte. Dann weiß ich es leider nicht.


----------



## brooker (23. Januar 2017)

Hallo jumpel, erstmal herzlich Willkommen. Zu deinen Fragen: Krankheiten kann man nur im FAH-Client an besagter Stelle einstellen. Sofern du mit einer GPU faltest wird dieser ein CPU-Thread als Support zugeordnet. Daher ist das von dir beobachtete so ok. Solltest du mit einer Nvidia Gpu falten wäre es von Vorteil, wenn du zwei Threads für die Gpu freistellst. Nvidias benötigen mehr Cpu Support und eine schlecht versorgte Gpu verliert mehr PPDs als ein CPU-thread erfalten kann.


----------



## SimonSlowfood (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Folding@Home-PCs*

ah, verstehe. Gut, dann wird wohl noch n Gehäuselüfter oben dazu geklemmt ans Y-Kable. Vielleicht bekomm ich das Ding dann auch etwas leiser. Hoffentlich hab ich noch nen PWM Lüfter rumliegen.


----------



## brooker (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Folding@Home-PCs*

... zwei Lüfter = nahezu doppelte Fördermenge bedeute Drehzahl sinkt auch fast um die Hälfte


----------



## jumpel (23. Januar 2017)

Ok, danke euch!
Ich denke dann werde ich auf CPU-only wechseln nachdem meine GPU mit ihrer aktuellen work unit durch ist.
Die Karte jault schon sehr stark (3x 2500 u/min) aus dem Rechner.
Der CPU-Lüfter hingegen ist mit unter 750 u/min immer noch sehr leise.


----------



## SimonSlowfood (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Folding@Home-PCs*

Hat jemand ne Empfehlung für 120mm PWM Lüfter? evtl tausch ich bei bedarf alle aus im Gehäuse. Momentan verbaut sind der EKL Wingboost 2 und der mitgelieferte 120mm Coolermaster (Typ unbekannt)


----------



## foldinghomealone (23. Januar 2017)

@jumpel: Das eine kann man halt auch nicht mit dem anderen vergleichen. Ich würde eher die Graka z.B. übers Powerlimit drosseln, dass sie erträglich wird.


----------



## foldinghomealone (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Folding@Home-PCs*

@SSF: Hat das Gehäuse nicht standardmäßig zwei Lüfter verbaut?

Den ganzen Aufwand verstehe ich noch nicht. Ein Lüfter rein und ein Lüfter raus müsste doch ausreichen für einen G4400 und eine 1050 TI.

Wie hoch sind denn die Temperaturen von CPU, GPU und Gehäuse beim Falten?

Edit: Bzgl. Fans: bequiet Silent Wings 3 oder vllt. die neuen Silent von Nanoxia:
Nanoxia Unveils Their New N.N.V. Series of Silent Fans | techPowerUp


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Folding@Home-PCs*



SimonSlowfood schrieb:


> Hat jemand ne Empfehlung für 120mm PWM Lüfter?


Hast Du irgendein Problem? Ist es zu laut oder zu warm? Optimierungen müssen 
ein Ziel haben.

Deine Grafikkarte fördert nicht heraus, die quirlt die Luft im Gehäuse nur herum.
Scheinbar hast Du vorne den orginalen Cooler Master Lüfter, auch die sind erträglich
und hinten einen 120mm Wingboost. Ob Du jetzt an den CPU-Kühler oder am Gehäuse 
oben hinten einen dritten Lüfter anbaust wird vom Gesamtergebnis egal sein. Der 
Lüfter oben wird das gesamte Temperaturniveau im Gehäuse senken, der CPU-Lüfter
mehr die CPU-Temperatur und insgesamt wird etwas mehr herausgefördert, minimal.

Ich könnte Dir jetzt vier neue Lüfter für 80,-€ aufquatschen, das ist aber völlig unnötig.
Hol Dir einen neuen für hinten, bau den Bing Woost wieder an den Kühler und schließe
beide Lüfter an das Mainboard. Wie ist der vordere Lüfter angeschlossen?
Noctua NF-S12B redux-1200 PWM 120mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Soweit mein Vorschlag


----------



## mattinator (23. Januar 2017)

SimonSlowfood schrieb:


> Server faltet seit heute Nacht 1:18 nicht mehr.
> 
> Letzt Log message war irgendwas von wegen Download: 4,01% danach Funkstille. Vorher im Log war noch ein Transmission error. Kein BAD_WUs oder sonstiges.



Evtl. Reconnect des Internet-Zugangs während des Downloads (Uploads) des Projektes ? Da ist der FAHClient empfindlich, ist scheinbar nicht in einem separaten Thread programmiert. Bei Abbruch der TCP/Verbindung bleibt er wahrscheinlich im I/O-Wait hängen. Würde anderen Programmen aber auch so gehen, wenn sie nicht mit einem separaten Thread operieren.



SimonSlowfood schrieb:


> Neustart des Client mit
> 
> ```
> /etc/init.d/FAHClient stop
> ...


Mal den FAHClient Dienst beenden, alle fah-Prozesse mit kill -9 beenden und danach (!) den FAHClient Dienst wieder starten.


Spoiler



/etc/init.d/FAHClient stop
kill -9 `ps -ef | awk '{ print $2 }' `
/etc/init.d/FAHClient start


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Folding@Home-PCs*

... verstehe ich jetzt gerade nicht....
Das Define R5 hat doch zwei ganz ordentliche *140mm* Lüfter eingebaut.

Nicht nur müsste das eigentlich reichen; zudem wäre es (in meinen Augen) nur mässig sinnvoll sie mit 120ern zu ersetzen


----------



## jumpel (23. Januar 2017)

Kann ich irgendwo sehen was/wieviel mein PC schon berechnet hat oder kommt das alles in einen großen Pot weils ein Team-Acc ist?


----------



## foldinghomealone (23. Januar 2017)

@jumpel. Sofern du deinen eigenen Passkey verwendest hast du auch eigene Stats.
Einsehen kannst du diese auf der Website wenn du meine Signatur anklickst und nach deinem Usernamen suchst. 
Aber ich denke, du benötigst hier eine gewisse Mindestanzahl an gefaltenen WUs oder Punkte, um gelistet zu werden.


----------



## brooker (23. Januar 2017)

jumpel schrieb:


> Kann ich irgendwo sehen was/wieviel mein PC schon berechnet hat oder kommt das alles in einen großen Pot weils ein Team-Acc ist?



Ich würde im Fall des reinen CPU-Faltens vermutlich auf den NaCl-Client umsteigen. Dieser hat eine WU binnen ca. 20min fertig und ist deutlich flexibler als der FAH. Es sei denn, du lässt den Rechner immer Übernacht oder Tag laufen und er hat immer 4-6 Stunden Zeit die WU fertig zu machen. 

Bitte schaue Dir hier im Forum die HowTos zu FAH und NaCL-Client an. Dort findest Du viele Informationen die schnell weiterhelfen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. Januar 2017)

jumpel schrieb:


> Kann ich irgendwo sehen was/wieviel mein PC schon berechnet hat oder kommt das alles in einen großen Pot weils ein Team-Acc ist?


Hört sich an als faltest du auf den Teamaccount mit dem dazugehörigen Passkey > in dem Fall siehst du nicht was du bzw. deine Hardware erfaltet hat (Nachteil des anonymen Falten auf den Teamaccount).

Wenn du sehen willst was du geleistet hast, brauchst du einen eigenen Account.

Falls du schon einen eigenen Account hast, kannst du deine Ergebnisse bei Standfort selber oder bei Extremoverclocker.com anschauen (bin auf Arbeit, sonst hätte ich dir gleich die entsprechenden Links eingestellt).


----------



## Rarek (23. Januar 2017)

ich bräucht mal fix hilfe...

ich hab eben unter Mint 18.1 den Clienten installiert und eingerichtet und er verrichtet auch fleißig seine Arbeit...

nun sollte eigentlich noch Control hinterher, aber er gibt nen error mit ner Python Bibliothek
ansich stört mich das nicht weiter, da der Server eh blind läuft, bzw unüberwacht

Frage:
was ist die Standardadresse für web control?


----------



## SimonSlowfood (23. Januar 2017)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> @SSF: Hat das Gehäuse nicht standardmäßig zwei Lüfter verbaut?
> 
> Den ganzen Aufwand verstehe ich noch nicht. Ein Lüfter rein und ein Lüfter raus müsste doch ausreichen für einen G4400 und eine 1050 TI.
> 
> ...



@Bumblebee es geht um den Faltserver ausm "zeigt her eure Folding PCs" Thread. 

Sind 2 Lüfter verbaut, ja. Leiser sollt es werden, das is das Ziel. CPU hat 50°C laut lm-sensors. GPU Tempertaur hab ich noch nix gefunden wie ich die am besten auslesen kann unter linux. (Nvidia Settings behauptet es läuft kein X-Server, heißt da kann ich nicht nachschauen)


----------



## SimonSlowfood (23. Januar 2017)

mattinator schrieb:


> Evtl. Reconnect des Internet-Zugangs während des Downloads (Uploads) des Projektes ? Da ist der FAHClient empfindlich, ist scheinbar nicht in einem separaten Thread programmiert. Bei Abbruch der TCP/Verbindung bleibt er wahrscheinlich im I/O-Wait hängen. Würde anderen Programmen aber auch so gehen, wenn sie nicht mit einem separaten Thread operieren.



Gibts dafür ne Abhilfe? Obs der Tägliche Disconnect war, schau ich später mal nach in der Fritzbox


----------



## foldinghomealone (23. Januar 2017)

Und bist du wirklich der Meinung (oder hast es mal ausprobiert), dass die Gehäuselüfter für den 'Lärm' verantwortlich sind?
Ich hab ne 1070, die ist bestimmt lauter. Aber wenn sie ordentlich rattert, hör ich keine anderen Lüfter mehr. 

50°C für die CPU im Dauerbetrieb sollte eigentlich kein Problem darstellen.


----------



## SimonSlowfood (23. Januar 2017)

Sicher bin ich mir nicht. Werd ich aber demnächst mal überprüfen  Könnte natürlich auch die Zotac sein, dann würde aber doch eine bessere Gehäuse belüftung auch helfen.


----------



## mattinator (23. Januar 2017)

SimonSlowfood schrieb:


> Gibts dafür ne Abhilfe? Obs der Tägliche Disconnect war, schau ich später mal nach in der Fritzbox



Im Linux gibt es für vieles eine Abhilfe. Leider sind es von außen immer nur workarounds, solange man das Problem nicht an der Wurzel packt und die Anwendung korrigiert.
In diesem Fall könnte man z.B. auch das Folding-Protokoll überwachen wie für andere Aktivitäten. Die Frage ist nur, wie eindeutig und zuverlässig dieser Zustand anhand des Protokolls identifiziert werden kann, damit man nicht "aus Versehen" einen noch aktiven Up- oder sogar Download hart beendet. Evtl. bekommt man auch über netstat -apn noch weitere hilfreiche Informationen, welche die Identifikation sicherer machen. Möglicherweise kann man das Problem auch organisatorisch lösen, indem man die Zwangstrennung zu einem Zeitpunkt forciert, an dem sie nicht stört.
Wir hatten hier schon ein ähnliches Thema bzgl. Wechsel zwischen CPU-Folding mit v7-Client und NaCl. Dort ist die Problematik ähnlich.


----------



## SimonSlowfood (23. Januar 2017)

mhm hab ich befürchtet. Gut, damits in dem Fall weiter läuft, wäre ja ein client restart nötig, richtig?

Wenn man das falten Pausiert, pausiert er dann die Up/Downloads ebenfalls?


----------



## foldinghomealone (23. Januar 2017)

SimonSlowfood schrieb:


> Sicher bin ich mir nicht. Werd ich aber demnächst mal überprüfen  Könnte natürlich auch die Zotac sein, dann würde aber doch eine bessere Gehäuse belüftung auch helfen.



Das würd ich zumindest vorher überprüfen, bevor ich die ganzen Gehäuselüfter austausche. 
Gehäusebelüftung hilft nur bedingt, solange du keinen Wärmestau im Gehäuse hast. Das würde ich aber mit einem G4400 und einer 1050 TI und zwei Gehäuselüftern nicht erwarten. 

Das einzige was effektiv hilft, den Lärm zu reduzieren ist die GPU-Temp hochzutreiben. Zwischen 65°C und 75°C ist ein gewaltiger Lärmunterschied.


----------



## FlyingPC (23. Januar 2017)

SimonSlowfood schrieb:


> mhm hab ich befürchtet. Gut, damits in dem Fall weiter läuft, wäre ja ein client restart nötig, richtig?
> 
> Wenn man das falten Pausiert, pausiert er dann die Up/Downloads ebenfalls?


Der WU lädt dann noch weiter hoch bzw runter, wenn man den Client pausiert.


----------



## JayTea (23. Januar 2017)

@Simon:
Wie warm ist es überhaupt im Gehäuse, hast du mal ein Thermometer reingehängt? 
Wenn es eh schon nahe der Umgebungstemperatur ist,  dann bringt ja eine zusätzliche Gehäusebelüftung nur wenig; vielleicht ein bisschen durch den Luftstrom!? 
Im Zuge meines Wakü-Umbaus habe ich mir zwei Noctua  NF-S12A gekauft.  Die Sachen sind aber leider noch nicht angekommen. (Susanne hatte ja bereits die entsprechende redux-Variante empfohlen.)


----------



## jumpel (23. Januar 2017)

brooker schrieb:


> Ich würde im Fall des reinen CPU-Faltens vermutlich auf den NaCl-Client umsteigen. Dieser hat eine WU binnen ca. 20min fertig und ist deutlich flexibler als der FAH...




Ich hab jetzt 4 Threads auf der CPU und weiterhin den FaH-Client. Angeblich brauch die aktuelle WU bissl über 2h. Und der NaCl-Client schafft das in 20Minuten? Echt jez?

Chrome will ich eigentlich von meinem System fernhalten...


----------



## FlyingPC (23. Januar 2017)

jumpel schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt 4 Threads auf der CPU und weiterhin den FaH-Client. Angeblich brauch die aktuelle WU bissl über 2h. Und der NaCl-Client schafft das in 20Minuten? Echt jez?
> 
> Chrome will ich eigentlich von meinem System fernhalten...


Es gibt aber auch"nur" 125 Punkte pro abgelieferter NaCl-WU.
Deswegen die Frage, wie viel PPD schafft deine CPU im normalen FaH-Client und wie lange brauch eine NaCl-WU bei dir?
Kannst du auch mit Google Chrome Portable ausprobieren.


----------



## JayTea (23. Januar 2017)

Beim NativeClient sind die WU generell kleiner, bringen dafür aber auch nur 125 Punkte/WU. Auf jeden Fall ist man deutlich flexibler damit! 
Im entsprechenden HowTo gibt's einen Link zu einer portable-Version, sodass du Chrome gar nicht installieren brauchst!  

Edith:... der fixe Felix...!


----------



## SimonSlowfood (23. Januar 2017)

JayTea schrieb:


> @Simon:
> Wie warm ist es überhaupt im Gehäuse, hast du mal ein Thermometer reingehängt?
> Wenn es eh schon nahe der Umgebungstemperatur ist,  dann bringt ja eine zusätzliche Gehäusebelüftung nur wenig; vielleicht ein bisschen durch den Luftstrom!?
> Im Zuge meines Wakü-Umbaus habe ich mir zwei Noctua  NF-S12A gekauft.  Die Sachen sind aber leider noch nicht angekommen. (Susanne hatte ja bereits die entsprechende redux-Variante empfohlen.)



In ermangelung eines Thermometers hab ich das noch nicht gemacht 

Ich werd euch auf dem Laufenden halten, wenn ich die Geräuschquelle ausgemacht habe.


----------



## mattinator (23. Januar 2017)

SimonSlowfood schrieb:


> Gut, damits in dem Fall weiter läuft, wäre ja ein client restart nötig, richtig?


Nach meinen eigenen Erfahrungen schon, inkl. des beschriebenen "harten" Beendens der nicht mehr reagierenden Prozesse. Diese werden nämlich bei Beenden des Dienstes nicht mit beendet.



SimonSlowfood schrieb:


> Wenn man das falten Pausiert, pausiert er dann die Up/Downloads ebenfalls?


Eigentlich nicht. Wie ich das sehe, hat der FAHClient keine Kontrolle mehr über den "hängenden" Down- oder Upload. Ein Prozess unter Linux, der sich im I/O-Wait befindet, kann maximal mit dem "harten" kill -9 beendet werden.


----------



## jumpel (23. Januar 2017)

FlyingPC schrieb:


> Es gibt aber auch"nur" 125 Punkte pro abgelieferter NaCl-WU.
> Deswegen die Frage, wie viel PPD schafft deine CPU im normalen FaH-Client...



estimated 20.000 ppd.
Aber ich denke mal nur wenn ich sonst nichts am PC mache.
Ist das ne gängige Menge? Ich habe einen i5 am laufen der mit 4 GHz auf allen Kernen taktet.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. Januar 2017)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Aber ich denke, du benötigst hier eine gewisse Mindestanzahl an gefaltenen WUs oder Punkte, um gelistet zu werden.


Es reicht bereits eine einzelne WU um gelistet zu werden. 


Nachtrag:
Ein kleinen Haufen Punkte wurden gerade von Standfort verteilt, aber der Löwenanteil ist immernoch ausstehend.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (23. Januar 2017)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Nachtrag:
> Ein kleinen Haufen Punkte wurden gerade von Standfort verteilt, aber der Löwenanteil ist immernoch ausstehend.



Bei mir noch nicht: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SimonSlowfood (23. Januar 2017)

SO, Client faltet wieder.  Ich hab mal einen CPU Slot hinzugefügt um die Geräuschquelle ausloten zu können (GPU faltet erstmal nicht).

Danke für eure Hilfe auf jeden Fall


----------



## jumpel (23. Januar 2017)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Hört sich an als faltest du auf den Teamaccount mit dem dazugehörigen Passkey > in dem Fall siehst du nicht was du bzw. deine Hardware erfaltet hat (Nachteil des anonymen Falten auf den Teamaccount).
> 
> Wenn du sehen willst was du geleistet hast, brauchst du einen eigenen Account.
> 
> Falls du schon einen eigenen Account hast, kannst du deine Ergebnisse bei Standfort selber oder bei Extremoverclocker.com anschauen (bin auf Arbeit, sonst hätte ich dir gleich die entsprechenden Links eingestellt).





Also ich habe einen eigenen Passkey und rechne auf den PCGHTeam-Account.
Vielleicht dauerts nur ein wenig bis ich in die Statistik übernommen werde. Ich müsste jetzt eigentlich 3 WU's berechnet haben wenn mich nicht alles täuscht.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. Januar 2017)

jumpel schrieb:


> Also ich habe einen eigenen Passkey und rechne auf den PCGHTeam-Account.
> Vielleicht dauerts nur ein wenig bis ich in die Statistik übernommen werde. Ich müsste jetzt eigentlich 3 WU's berechnet haben wenn mich nicht alles täuscht.


Das geht nicht > der Passkey ist an einen bestimmten Account gebunden.

Dein persönlicher Passkey ist an deinen Faltaccount gebunden und funktioniert auch nur mit dem > dein Passkey + Teamaccount = keine Bonuspunkte und die machen den Löwenanteil (bei schneller Hardware bis zu ~85%) der Punkte aus.


----------



## jumpel (23. Januar 2017)

Also ist alles bisjetzt gerechnete garnicht in den PCGH-Account geflossen?


----------



## FlyingPC (23. Januar 2017)

jumpel schrieb:


> Also ist alles bisjetzt gerechnete garnicht in den PCGH-Account geflossen?



Doch, nur du hast keine Bonus-Punkte bekommen, welchen den großen Anteile der Punkte ausmachen.


----------



## jumpel (23. Januar 2017)

kannst du mir auf'n kurzen schnell sagen wie ich das umstellen muss?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. Januar 2017)

Hast du einen eigenen Passkey und Faltnamen?

Wenn nein hier besorgen > http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/getpasskey.py


Das Ganze dann im FAHControl eintragen (entweder ganz normal über das Starmenü öffnen oder unten rechts in der Taskliste Rechts-klick auf das F@H-Symbol).
Im FAHControl dann oben auf Configure und dann im neuen Fenster auf Identity.


----------



## jumpel (23. Januar 2017)

Jo hab ich...
Kann es sein dass ich's falsch eingetragen hab?
Wahrscheinlich muss da wo jetzt "PCGH_Team..." steht, "jumpel" drin stehen oder? Das ist nämlich der username der mir zusammen mit dem passkey per email zugeschickt wurde.


----------



## FlyingPC (23. Januar 2017)

jumpel schrieb:


> Jo hab ich...
> Kann es sein dass ich's falsch eingetragen hab?
> Wahrscheinlich muss da wo jetzt "PCGH_Team..." steht, "jumpel" drin stehen oder? Das ist nämlich der username der mir zusammen mit dem passkey per email zugeschickt wurde.



Genau da muss jumpel + der PassKey für jumpel rein.


----------



## SimonSlowfood (23. Januar 2017)

So, also nur mit CPU wirds nicht wirklich laut. Hab dann nochmal mit GPU falten geschaut, da wirds dann schnell etwas lauter im Gehäuse.

Temperatur der CPU: ~43 °C beim CPU falten, ~50°C beim GPU falten. 



foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Das würd ich zumindest vorher überprüfen, bevor ich die ganzen Gehäuselüfter austausche.
> Gehäusebelüftung hilft nur bedingt, solange du keinen Wärmestau im Gehäuse hast. Das würde ich aber mit einem G4400 und einer 1050 TI und zwei Gehäuselüftern nicht erwarten.
> 
> Das einzige was effektiv hilft, den Lärm zu reduzieren ist die GPU-Temp hochzutreiben. Zwischen 65°C und 75°C ist ein gewaltiger Lärmunterschied.



Wie mach ich das unter Linux?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. Januar 2017)

jumpel schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich muss da wo jetzt "PCGH_Team..." steht, "jumpel" drin stehen oder?


Genau.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. Januar 2017)

SimonSlowfood schrieb:


> Wie mach ich das unter Linux?


Mit der manuellen Lüftersteurung im Nvidia Settings die Lüfter auf einen niedrigen Wert einstellen.


----------



## SimonSlowfood (23. Januar 2017)

Das Problem dabei ist: 

nvidia-settings meldet mir: 



> You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run nvidia-xconfig as root), and restart the X server.



Das hab ich schon mal gemacht -> Selbe Meldung wieder. 

Also ich bin per remote Desktop aufm Server. N Bildschirm hängt nicht dran.


----------



## Andregee (23. Januar 2017)

Ich habe immer jüngst das Problem, das wenn ich den Clienten neustarte, meine Daten nicht mehr hinterlegt sind, Nutzer-Teamname und Passkey sind dann verschwunden und ich muss alles neu eintragen. Auch musste ich einen neuen Passkey beantragen, da ich den alten nicht hinterlegt hatte. Ist das jetzt ein Problem und was kann ich gegen das grundsätzliche Problem tun.


----------



## KillercornyX (23. Januar 2017)

Die Statistik-Server scheinen wieder zu gehen, aber Extreme-Overclockers haben irgendwie ein Problem. Meine Punktezahl liegt da 2,1 Millionen auseinander. Mal sehen wie es nach dem nächsten Update aussieht...


----------



## FlyingPC (23. Januar 2017)

KillercornyX schrieb:


> Die Statistik-Server scheinen wieder zu gehen, aber Extreme-Overclockers haben irgendwie ein Problem. Meine Punktezahl liegt da 2,1 Millionen auseinander. Mal sehen wie es nach dem nächsten Update aussieht...


Passt doch jetzt oder sehe ich was falsch?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. Januar 2017)

@KillercornyX:
Wie kommst du auf 2,1Mio? 

Ich gehe bei dir aktuell von einem Tagesdurschnitt von 1,5Mio aus und hoffe das du gerade keine heftigen Schwankung drin hattest > nach dem Durchrechnen würde ich sagen du hast alle Punkte bekommen. 


Ps.:
Ich versuch mich mal dann durch den Gratswald durchzukämpfen.


----------



## Derber-Shit (23. Januar 2017)

brooker schrieb:


> @Derber-Shit: hast eine PN.



Hast ne Antwort.


----------



## harley765 (24. Januar 2017)

ich glaub dem Übeltäter ein wenig auf die Schliche gekommen zu sein. Mitten in den Berechnungen abgebrochen und den aktuellen Treiber (376.33) durch den älteren (372.70) ersetzt.
Und siehe da es gibt wieder +~40k PPD

Nur das jetzt einiges an Strom mehr verbraten wird. 

CPU Auslastung ~15%
GPU Auslastung ~95% bei 110%!!! Power
Und die GPU Taktet auch nur noch auf ~1950Mhz

Bleibt nur noch die Frage. Mit weniger Takt aber mehr Power, ergibt sich wieso mehr PPD?



harley765 schrieb:


> aktuell kriege ich meine 1070'er auch nicht richtig auf Trab.
> generiert seit Tagen nur noch PPD von ~620k  wo doch nach Holdie's Tabelle durchschnittlich ~680k drin liegen sollte.
> CPU Auslastung ~15%
> GPU Auslastung ~95% bei ca 80% Power (GPU auf 2000Mhz und Memory 4000Mhz)
> ...


----------



## Rarek (24. Januar 2017)

Rarek schrieb:


> ich bräucht mal fix hilfe...
> 
> ich hab eben unter Mint 18.1 den Clienten installiert und eingerichtet und er verrichtet auch fleißig seine Arbeit...
> 
> ...




weils untergegangen ist ^^

(und ich es dringlich bis morg.... heute früh um 7 brauche  )


oder könnt ich es auch via HFM machen? - allerdings bräucht ich denn ne Anleitung unter Debian, da ich mit mono oder besonders Wine nicht umgehen kann


----------



## foldinghomealone (24. Januar 2017)

harley765 schrieb:


> CPU Auslastung ~15%
> GPU Auslastung ~95% bei 110%!!! Power
> Und die GPU Taktet auch nur noch auf ~1950Mhz
> 
> Bleibt nur noch die Frage. Mit weniger Takt aber mehr Power, ergibt sich wieso mehr PPD?



Ich hab das gleiche Bild. Manche WUs takten ordentlich hoch, verbrauchen aber wenig, manche heizen die Wohnung ordentlich und takten nicht richtig hoch.
Wahrscheinlich würden letztere noch hochtakten wenn sie nicht von einem Limit der Graka begrenzt werden würden (meine Annahme). 

110% Power Limit schaffe ich bei weitem nicht. Bei mir ist 65-70% normal, 80% in Ausnahmefällen.

PPDs werden ja primär über TPF und Basispunkte bestimmt. Durch die doofe Formel kann bei großen WUs deine GPU noch so hoch takten und Leistung verbraten, man bekommt trotzdem nur mittelmäßige Punkte, weil die TPF einfach zu hoch ist.


----------



## SimonSlowfood (24. Januar 2017)

Rarek schrieb:


> weils untergegangen ist ^^
> 
> (und ich es dringlich bis morg.... heute früh um 7 brauche  )
> 
> ...



Wegen Mono: 
Install Mono on Linux | Mono

Ich hab das Paket mono-complete installiert.
und dann einfach das HFM zip in einen ordner deiner Wahl entpacken und im Ordner per Kommandozeile 

```
mono hfm.exe
```
starten.


Wegen Python, schau mal hier:
Linux Install Guide — Folding@home

Und hier:
[SOLVED] Ubuntu 16.04 upgrade - Folding@Home python error

scheint wohl so zu sein, dass dein Mint eine neuere Python Version hat, FAH aber eine ältere haben möchte.


----------



## Rarek (24. Januar 2017)

gut, mit dem alten Python funzt es
und mono probiere ich auf der Maschiene nicht weiter, das mache ich dann auf meinem main Server 
10k PPD schiebt der nun

ps.
NaCl geht leider nicht, da der immer wieder abgeschmiert ist - da nehme ich lieber die Stabilere Variante unter Pingu und großem Client ^


----------



## harley765 (24. Januar 2017)

ich glaube das ganze F@H wird von einem Stromkonzern gesteuert.. 



foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Durch die doofe Formel kann bei großen WUs deine GPU noch so hoch takten und Leistung verbraten,.......


----------



## kampfschaaaf (24. Januar 2017)

Das Warmfalten beginnt!
2 Kisten arbeiten bereits testweise bissl rum: 780ti, 960 und W3680 mit 10 Freds gibt schonmal ca. 400k ppd. Alles mit Werkstakt. Wird bereits wärmer hier!
MfG


----------



## binär-11110110111 (24. Januar 2017)

@jumpel: Du bist online: jumpel - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## jumpel (24. Januar 2017)

Yeah, super jetzt geht's ab ;D

Wie ist das eigentlich wenn ich einen zweiten PC dazupacken möchte?
Kann der seine berechneten WU's auf meinen Namen laufen lassen oder muss ich "jumpel_2" anlegen?

Das wäre eine alter Core2Duo mit 3,0 GHz. Macht das überhaupt Sinn oder kommt da garnichts bei rum?


----------



## DOcean (24. Januar 2017)

jumpel schrieb:


> Kann der seine berechneten WU's auf meinen Namen laufen lassen oder muss ich "jumpel_2" anlegen??



Gleicher Name, gleicher Team Accc, Gleicher Passkey und schon geht alles...


----------



## foldinghomealone (24. Januar 2017)

Nimm den gleichen User.


----------



## JayTea (24. Januar 2017)

jumpel schrieb:


> Yeah, super jetzt geht's ab ;D
> 
> Wie ist das eigentlich wenn ich einen zweiten PC dazupacken möchte?
> Kann der seine berechneten WU's auf meinen Namen laufen lassen oder muss ich "jumpel_2" anlegen?
> ...



Ich lasse einen Core2Quad mit 3GHz im Google Chrome Native Client rechnen (folding@home browserbasiert mit kleinen WorkUnits) => 8.500 PPD (68WU/d)

Lohnen immer, aber zusätzlicher Stromverbrauch!


----------



## Cartesius (24. Januar 2017)

jumpel schrieb:


> Yeah, super jetzt geht's ab ;D
> 
> Das wäre eine alter Core2Duo mit 3,0 GHz. Macht das überhaupt Sinn oder kommt da garnichts bei rum?



Die Frage ist, wie du hier "Sinn" definierst.

Fakt ist, der Prozessor ist alt, nur ein 2-Kerner und wird somit kaum Punkte erfalten können, dafür aber vergleichsweise viel Strom benötigen. Andererseits ist jede gefaltete WU ganz im Sinne von F@H und Stanford und Punkte bringt es ja dennoch. 
Ich z.B. lasse manchmal auch meinen (alten) Laptop oder gerade zu beginn alte GPUs falten, und das war/ist auch alles andere als effizient, mir hats aber Spaß gemacht! 

Beim C2D wäre der NaCl-Client wohl die bessre Wahl.

edit: hmm, da war JT schneller


----------



## foldinghomealone (24. Januar 2017)

Ich persönlich halte nichts vom CPU-Falten aus Umweltgesichtspunkten.


----------



## JayTea (24. Januar 2017)

@Cartesius: und das, obwohl ich am Smartphone rumdrücke!  



foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Ich persönlich halte nichts vom CPU-Falten aus Umweltgesichtspunkten.


Aus wissenschaftlicher Sicht sind die CPU-WU ja nicht weniger wert, nur punktetechnisch! Von daher ist's egal.


----------



## foldinghomealone (24. Januar 2017)

JayTea schrieb:


> Aus wissenschaftlicher Sicht sind die CPU-WU ja nicht weniger wert, nur punktetechnisch! Von daher ist's egal.



Da stimme ich dir nicht zu. 
Eine GPU ist wesentlich schneller (mehr FLOPS) und wesentlich effizienter (mehr FLOPS/Watt) und deshalb ist eine GPU wesentlich effizienter, auch wenn man die ganze Punkterechnerrei weglässt.
Und geringerer Stromverbrauch ist besser für die Umwelt


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Januar 2017)

Du vergisst aber das nicht jede WU mit GPU's berechnet werden können oder glaubst wirklich das Standfort den Aufwand betreibt würde zwei Clienten zu betreiben und vor allem weiter zu entwickeln (Stichwort der neue a7-Core) wenn die GPU für alles reichen würde?


----------



## jumpel (24. Januar 2017)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten und Erläuterungen


----------



## JayTea (24. Januar 2017)

@foldinghomealone: ich stimme dir auch nicht zu.  
Du und Alex, ihr betrachtet das eher aus technischer Sicht und das geht vollkommen in Ordnung . Ich schrieb aber "*wissenschaftliche" *Sicht. (Meinetwegen auch etwas aus einem ethischen Blickwinkel.) 
Du kannst ja nicht davon ausgehen, dass eine "Krebs-WU" beim NaCl  weniger wert ist (oder ineffizienter) als eine WU bzgl einer neurodegenerativen Erkrankung, die von einer GPU berechnet wird. Und Alex schreibt ja auch,  dass die WU für die CPUs schon ihre Daseins Berechtigung haben. 

@jumpel: sehr gerne!


----------



## foldinghomealone (24. Januar 2017)

Ich bin überzeugt, dass es keine Falt-Simulationen gibt, die auf GPUs nicht ausgeführt werden können. Wieso auch?

Und der ganze Aufwand mit zwei Clients kommt zum einen aus der Historie und zum anderen wg. Ressourcennmangel, der entstehen würde, würde man die CPU-Falterei einstellen.

1. Die aktuell verfügbaren GPU-Ressourcen sind zu 100% mit GPU-WUs belegt.  Wenn ich jetzt die CPU-WUs auf die GPU verteilen würde, wohin damit? Das würde GPU-WUs verdrängen und damit entstünde ein Engpass.
2. Zusätzlich gibt es natürlich viele, die nur die Möglichkeit haben, mit CPU zu falten. Diese Ressourcen würden aus FAH-Sicht auch entfallen. 

Es ergibt sich für mich ein Grundsatz: 
Jeder Nicht-24/7-GPU-Falter sollte CPU-Falten stoppen und das Geld lieber in GPU-Falten investieren


----------



## foldinghomealone (24. Januar 2017)

@JT: Aus FAH-Sicht macht das schon Sinn, das habe ich erläutert.



JayTea schrieb:


> Und Alex schreibt ja auch,  dass die WU für die CPUs schon ihre Daseins Berechtigung haben.


Ich bezweifle das aus technischer, IT-lastiger Sicht aber ganz stark.


----------



## Uwe64LE (24. Januar 2017)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Jeder Nicht-24/7-GPU-Falter sollte CPU-Falten stoppen und das Geld lieber in GPU-Falten investieren



Grundsätzlich sehe ich das ganz genau so. Forschung OK, aber nicht um jeden Preis.
Gerade bei alten CPU ist schnell der Punkt erreicht, an dem die "Energieverschwendung" jeden sinnvollen Ansatz zunichte macht.

Ich falte jedenfalls schon lange nur noch mit der GPU. Natürlich wird das jemand, der viel Geld in ein Serversystem gesteckt hat, anders sehen.
Aber auf Teufel komm raus alte Zweikerner reaktivieren ist was anderes, da stimmt das Verhältnis nicht.


----------



## Rarek (24. Januar 2017)

kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Das Warmfalten beginnt!



dito

bzw. ich lasse noch die BOINC WU's fertigrechnen und werden dann F@H anreißen ^^
(CPU - die 390X läuft just an )

sieht dann so immo aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (bzw. 320k+ PPD nach dem warmlaufen)

edit:
hat sich nun bei 340k eingependelt...


und noch ne Frage dazu:
ich bräuchte mal ne einweisung in die Tabelle wo die durchschnittswerke errechnet werden (von Holdie glaub ich - und sry falls ich dich grad falsch schreibe )


----------



## JayTea (24. Januar 2017)

@Uwe: den oben erwähnten  C2Q würde ich auch nicht gerne bei mir zu Hause stehen haben wollen.  
Und ich sehe das auch durchaus ähnlich kritisch wie du. 

@Rarek: Tabelle öffnen,  geforderte Daten eintragen, fertig! Gespeichert wird automatisch, sobald du das Eingabefeld wechselst. 
Formuliere mal eine konkrete Frage, falls dir das nicht reicht.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Januar 2017)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Ich bin überzeugt, dass es keine Falt-Simulationen gibt, die auf GPUs nicht ausgeführt werden können. Wieso auch?


Solange du mir da kein Handfesten Tatsachen lieferst halte ich das für Zukunftsmusik > aktuell glaube ich an die Nummer nicht (siehe unten Argument 2).


foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Und der ganze Aufwand mit zwei Clients kommt zum einen aus der Historie und zum anderen wg. Ressourcennmangel, der entstehen würde, würde man die CPU-Falterei einstellen.


Bist du dir da so sicher?

Ich halte da mit zwei Argumenten dagegen:
1. Die Vergangenheit hat gezeigt das Standfort nicht immer rational handelt was das Ressourcenmanagment anbelangt:
1. Zum Zeitpunkt als der PS3-Support eingestellt wurde, war sie mit Abstand die produktivste Gruppe.
2. Ende BigWU nahezu Knall auf Fall weg ohne Alternative und das was später als Ersatz in Form von BigSMP kam war den Falter gegenüber ein Schlag ins Gesicht was wieviele dazu brachte hinzuschmeissen oder sich bei Alternativ-Projekten anzuschließen.

2. Was gegen deine Theorie von "SMP ist unnötig da es eh auf der GPU läuft" spricht, wieso soll sich dann Standfort überhaupt die Mühe machen und Projekte für Systeme mit 14 und mehr Threads machen da man sie ja auch mit den "normalen" maximal 12 Threads-WUs und mehreren Clienten auslasten kann?


----------



## mattinator (24. Januar 2017)

Im aktuellen NVIDIA 378.49 WHQL Treiber für Windows soll das Problem mit F@H gefixt sein, im  378.09 für Linux angeblich noch nicht: Folding Forum • View topic - WARNING Do not upgrade to 375/376.xx drivers (for xx<48).


----------



## Derber-Shit (24. Januar 2017)

Hallo in die Runde, 

ich arbeite gerade an meinem Zweitrechner und habe eine kurze Frage: Ist es ein Problem, wenn die verschraubten PCIe-Slotblenden ganz tief im Gehäuse das Mainboard berühren? Fließt dann dort Strom, wo er nicht fließen sollte?
Es ist das erste Mal, dass bei mir so eine Situation auftritt. Die vorherigen Slotblenden meiner anderen Gehäuse hatten sonst immer noch einen oder zwei Millimeter Luft zum Mainboard.


Liebe Grüße

Derber-Shit


----------



## Rarek (24. Januar 2017)

JayTea schrieb:


> @Rarek: Tabelle öffnen,  geforderte Daten eintragen, fertig! Gespeichert wird automatisch, sobald du das Eingabefeld wechselst.
> Formuliere mal eine konkrete Frage, falls dir das nicht reicht.



gut...
Link?
wie seiht die Eingabemaske aus?
 ist sie getrennt von der Tabelle, welche das ergebnis anzeigt, oder ist alles eine Tabelle?
wo finde ich die Daten im Clienten? 

um nur einige zu nennen - kurzum, einmal von Grundauf alles, wobei ich grundkenntnisse in Tabbelenprogrammen wie Google docs oder Exel doch schon vorweisen kann


----------



## foldinghomealone (25. Januar 2017)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Solange du mir da kein Handfesten Tatsachen lieferst halte ich das für Zukunftsmusik > aktuell glaube ich an die Nummer nicht (siehe unten Argument 2).


Du lieferst selbst auch keine handfesten Tatsachen



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Bist du dir da so sicher?


Natürlich bin ich mir nicht 100% sicher, weil FAH eine schlechte Informationspolitk verfolgt. Aber ich habe in den letzten Monaten die Website mehrmals durchforstet und habe keine technische Notwendigkeit für CPU-WUs entdecken können.



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> 1. Zum Zeitpunkt als der PS3-Support eingestellt wurde, war sie mit Abstand die produktivste Gruppe.?


Auf der FAH-Website steht, dass die PS3 zwischen CPU und GPU liegt. ... 



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> 2. Ende BigWU nahezu Knall auf Fall weg ohne Alternative und das was später als Ersatz in Form von BigSMP kam war den Falter gegenüber ein Schlag ins Gesicht was wieviele dazu brachte hinzuschmeissen oder sich bei Alternativ-Projekten anzuschließen.


Das eigentliche Ziel von FAH ist es, vorhandene HW zu nutzen. Wer extra HW dafür kauft, muss solche Risiken in Kauf nehmen. Auch wenn ich mir vorstellen kann, dass das etliche Nutzer verärgert hat.



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> 2. Was gegen deine Theorie von "SMP ist unnötig da es eh auf der GPU läuft" spricht, wieso soll sich dann Standfort überhaupt die Mühe machen und Projekte für Systeme mit 14 und mehr Threads machen da man sie ja auch mit den "normalen" maximal 12 Threads-WUs und mehreren Clienten auslasten kann?


Ich weiß nur von Bigadv, die viele Threads benötigen, aber diese gibt es ja nicht mehr. Ich weiß auch nichts von solchen WUs. Ich hab mich auch nicht auf sowas bezogen. 

Und rechnerisch macht es auch keinen Unterschied, ob ich jetzt eine WU habe, die auf 12 Threads 12x so schnell ist, oder 12 WUs auf 12 Threads. 
Die Dauer für 12 WUs dürfte gleich sein.


----------



## Rarek (25. Januar 2017)

ich halte hier nurmal kurz 400k PPD fest... don't mind me 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cartesius (25. Januar 2017)

Rarek schrieb:


> gut...
> Link?
> wie seiht die Eingabemaske aus?
> ist sie getrennt von der Tabelle, welche das ergebnis anzeigt, oder ist alles eine Tabelle?
> ...



Hier ist der Link zum HowTo von Holdie: KLICK

Im Prinzio hast du 2 Möglichkeiten, entweder du liest die PPD (& TPF, ...) direkt im Client ab (mind. 10 % sollten schon berechnet sein) oder du installiert dir HFM.net. 
Steht aber alles in dem verlinkten Thread.

In aller Kürze:
Hier ist der Link zur Eingabemaske - klick
Hier ist der Link zur PPD-Performance Tabelle in die Holdie die Daten dann einpflegt - klick


----------



## KillercornyX (25. Januar 2017)

JayTea schrieb:


> Köpfe mal lieber deine CPU!



Hat übrigens wunderbar geklappt dank deinem Tool. Hier mal ein Screenshot vom anschließenden Belastungstest mit Prime95.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Temperaturen sehen deutlich besser aus. Leider hab ich keinen Test von vorher. Ich entsinne mich aber dass ich vorher dem Maximum ziemlich nahe kam und die Kerne nach einer Weile um die 90°C hatten. Da  sieht es jetzt viel besser aus.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Januar 2017)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Auf der FAH-Website steht, dass die PS3 zwischen CPU und GPU liegt. ...


Die Seite bezieht sich auf das Einzelsystem > ich spreche von der Arbeitsleistung aller aktiven Systeme zum Zeitpunkt der Einstellung.




foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Und rechnerisch macht es auch keinen Unterschied, ob ich jetzt eine WU habe, die auf 12 Threads 12x so schnell ist, oder 12 WUs auf 12 Threads.
> Die Dauer für 12 WUs dürfte gleich sein.


Wenn dem so ist, wieso macht dann Standfort den Aufwand für System mit 14+X Threads das es ja auch mit mehreren SMP-Clienten geht solche Systeme auszulasten?



foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Ich weiß nur von Bigadv, die viele Threads benötigen, aber diese gibt es ja nicht mehr. Ich weiß auch nichts von solchen WUs. Ich hab mich auch nicht auf sowas bezogen.


BigSMP war das Nachfolgeprojekt von BigWU die beide unter Bigadv liefen.

Unter BigSMP gab es auch nur zwei Projekte > P8105 und P8108.



foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Wer extra HW dafür kauft, muss solche Risiken in Kauf nehmen.


Darum geht es nicht > es ist nur ein weiteres Beispiel dass das Ressourcenmangment bei Standfort nicht das Beste ist.


----------



## foldinghomealone (25. Januar 2017)

Ich kann bzgl. vernünftiger Ressourcenmanagement bei FAH auch nur mutmaßen.
Vllt. spielten rechtliche Probleme mit Sony eine Rolle. Hat Sony damals nicht jeden der PS3-Mods angeboten hat, verklagt? 
Vllt. ist FAH zum Schluss gekommen, dass die Donors besser in GPUs als in Server-HW investieren sollen und hat deshalb die bigadvs eingestampft?

Ich bezweifle ja auch gar nicht, dass CPU-WUs einen Nutzen für FAH haben. Nur eine technische Notwendigkeit kann ich nicht erkennen. Deshalb bleibe ich dabei und werde das CPU-Falten nicht empfehlen.


----------



## Rarek (25. Januar 2017)

ich hab da mal ne Frage...



> 10:02:42:WU00:FS01:Starting
> 10:02:42:WU00:FS01:Running FahCore: /usr/bin/FAHCoreWrapper /var/lib/fahclient/cores/fahwebx.stanford.edu/cores/Linux/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_21.fah/FahCore_21 -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 1579 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia
> 10:02:42:WU00:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 13106
> 10:02:42:WU00:FS01:Core PID:13110
> ...



heißt glaub ich: "schaff dir ne ordentliche Karte an" oder? 
wollt nur mal ne GT610 ausprobieren ^^


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Januar 2017)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Vllt. spielten rechtliche Probleme mit Sony eine Rolle. Hat Sony damals nicht jeden der PS3-Mods angeboten hat, verklagt?


Ich glaube nicht (nicht wissen) das es rechtliche Probleme gab, den der F@H-Menüpunkt existiert bis heute noch im PS3-Menü.


----------



## DOcean (25. Januar 2017)

Rarek schrieb:


> ich hab da mal ne Frage...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wird wohl so sein, bzw. kannst du nachgucken in der GPU.txt: -> [HowTo] - Anleitung Falten unter Linux und Ubuntu


----------



## SimonSlowfood (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: [HowTo] - Anleitung Falten unter Linux und Ubuntu*

ohne https funktioniert der Link bei mir:

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/file-releases/public/GPUs.txt


----------



## binär-11110110111 (25. Januar 2017)

Derber-Shit schrieb:


> Hallo in die Runde,
> 
> ich arbeite gerade an meinem Zweitrechner und habe eine kurze Frage: Ist es ein Problem, wenn die verschraubten PCIe-Slotblenden ganz tief im Gehäuse das Mainboard berühren? Fließt dann dort Strom, wo er nicht fließen sollte?
> Es ist das erste Mal, dass bei mir so eine Situation auftritt. Die vorherigen Slotblenden meiner anderen Gehäuse hatten sonst immer noch einen oder zwei Millimeter Luft zum Mainboard.
> ...



Nun (korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege) am Rand eines Mainboards befinden sich keine Leiterbahnen, welche einen Kurzschluss auslösen können. Zudem sind auch die sichtbaren Leiter auf der Oberfläche der Hauptplatine isoliert, da hier sonst Luftfeuchtigkeit und Leckströme ordentlich nerven und einen stabilen Betrieb verhindern würden.


----------



## SimonSlowfood (25. Januar 2017)

Achja @foldinghomealone

Verbrauch meines Faltservers:

Idle vorher: ~24W
Idle mit 1050Ti: ~34W
Falten: ~105W

Idle= SSD und 1x  WD Red laufen, die zweite WD Red ist im sleep.

heißt man könnte ohne Festplatten auf einen  <=100W Falter kommen.
Punkte sind glaub ich so um die 230k PPD, da kann ich die Tage mal nen Schwung in die Performance Tabelle laden.


----------



## Rarek (25. Januar 2017)

ich hab mal mein aktuelles Projekt in die Tabelle geschrieben

bei einer 390X, wie berechnet sich da die Mem Clock ?
die MHz mal 4, oder?
denn er tacktet @stock auf 1500MHz aber inner Tabelle stehe schon 2 Einträge mit 6000MHz 
(wären also mit meinen 1550MHZ dann 6200"MHz")


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Januar 2017)

Rarek schrieb:


> ich hab mal mein aktuelles Projekt in die Tabelle geschrieben
> 
> bei einer 390X, wie berechnet sich da die Mem Clock ?
> die MHz mal 4, oder?
> ...



Genau


----------



## Rarek (25. Januar 2017)

wenn ich schon mal dabei bin... 
CPU:
die Anzahl an Threads eintragen welche die CPU hat, oder die, welche genutzt werden?


----------



## Cartesius (25. Januar 2017)

JayTea schrieb:


> Beim ungeköpften i3 Sandy Bridge sehe ich ein DeltaT von 4K.



Wiviel PPD generiert der i3 (welches Modell?) bei NaCl / Client?
Hast du (CPU-)Werte für Holdies Tabelle?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Januar 2017)

Rarek schrieb:


> wenn ich schon mal dabei bin...
> CPU:
> die Anzahl an Threads eintragen welche die CPU hat, oder die, welche genutzt werden?


Ich würde die genutzten eintragen.


----------



## Rarek (25. Januar 2017)

dann passt das so


----------



## DrDave (25. Januar 2017)

KillercornyX schrieb:


> Hat übrigens wunderbar geklappt dank deinem Tool. Hier mal ein Screenshot vom anschließenden Belastungstest mit Prime95.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schade das du keinen genauen vorher nachher Test gemacht hast. So richtig gut finde ich die Temperaturen (bei 3,9ghz? Welche Spannung?) trotz der Köpfung allerdings nicht. Was hast du zwischen DIE und IHS gemacht? Welcher Kühler? Ich habe nur den Vergleich mit meinem 3770K, mit dem ich trotz 4,7ghz primestable nicht über 70°C komme.


----------



## tom7 (25. Januar 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

Danke für eure netten Antworten neulich. Ich habe das Gefühl es lag am Treiber. Gestern ist ja ein neuer von Nvidia rausgekommen, evtl. hat sich das Problem mit den BAD_WORK_UNITS jetzt von selbst erledigt.

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir einer anderen Fragen weiterhelfen:

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit im F@H Client einzustellen, dass sich der PC nach Fertigstellung einer WU herunterfährt?

Danke!


----------



## KillercornyX (25. Januar 2017)

DrDave schrieb:


> Schade das du keinen genauen vorher nachher Test gemacht hast. So richtig gut finde ich die Temperaturen (bei 3,9ghz? Welche Spannung?) trotz der Köpfung allerdings nicht. Was hast du zwischen DIE und IHS gemacht? Welcher Kühler? Ich habe nur den Vergleich mit meinem 3770K, mit dem ich trotz 4,7ghz primestable nicht über 70°C komme.



Als WLP nutze ich Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut sowohl zwischen IHS und DIE als auch zwischen IHS und Wasserkühler (Alphacool XP³ Brass). Die CPU läuft auf Stock.
 Wie erwähnt kam ich früher schon locker bis 90°C in Prime, wohlgemerkt in dem Modus mit der größten Hitzeentwicklung (Name fällt mir nicht ein). Das ist ein Delta von gut 20°K, und das find ich schon ziemlich gut. Die 70°C find ich an sich voll im grünen Bereich.



tom7 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Danke für eure netten Antworten neulich. Ich habe das Gefühl es lag am  Treiber. Gestern ist ja ein neuer von Nvidia rausgekommen, evtl. hat  sich das Problem mit den BAD_WORK_UNITS jetzt von selbst erledigt.
> 
> ...



1. Ja, mit dem neuen Treiber wurde das BAD_WORK_UNITS gefixt.
2. Nein, der FAH-Client selbst bietet leider nicht diese Möglichkeit, da muss man sich mit anderen Tools behelfen.


----------



## SimonSlowfood (25. Januar 2017)

tom7 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Danke für eure netten Antworten neulich. Ich habe das Gefühl es lag am Treiber. Gestern ist ja ein neuer von Nvidia rausgekommen, evtl. hat sich das Problem mit den BAD_WORK_UNITS jetzt von selbst erledigt.
> 
> ...



die einfachste möglichkeit wäre:

auf Finish drücken und dann schauen was unter ETA steht und den PC dann per shutdown befehlt auf der kommandozeile mit Timeout nach ETA + XX min herunter zu fahren 


```
shutdown /s /t  3600
```

die Zahl hinter /t sind sekunden

Ansonsten hier noch was von foldinghomealone:

Zeitgesteuert Falten starten / finishen


----------



## kampfschaaaf (26. Januar 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es geht endlich los - ich heize mit GPUs....
meine Güte, das hat früher einen unglaublichen Krach gemacht zu falten - mit den heutigen GraKas ist man ja froh, wenn man am Lüfter sieht, daß die GraKa unter Last ist!
Die Straße gleitet fort und fort,
weg von der Tür, wo sie begann, ....


----------



## Rarek (26. Januar 2017)

ach heizen tu ich auch, is nur lauter...
und ich muss zur kühlung nachts die budze auskühlen lassen, sonst komm ich nämlich auf 80°C+ auf CPU und GPU komme 
bei gut 15,7°C Raumtemperatur komme ich mit offenem Gehäuse so auf 54°C bzw 68°C auf der GPU ^^

hach... was macht man nicht alles für die Wissenschaft? 
und mal schaun, ob ich das von der letzten Aktion überboten kriege 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber ich denke, ich mach diesmal die 10M voll


----------



## JayTea (26. Januar 2017)

Cartesius schrieb:


> Wiviel PPD generiert der i3 (welches Modell?) bei NaCl / Client?
> Hast du (CPU-)Werte für Holdies Tabelle?


Ist ein Sandy Bridge (link1). Dieser (link2) müsste es sein.

@Killercorny:
Ich habe Flüssigmetall zwischen Die und IHS und Kryonaut zwischen IHS und Kühler. Wenn ich die CPU (6700K, 4,5GHz@1,36V) mit prime gebrannt habe, bin ich mit Wakü (360er slim Radi) nicht über 50°C hinausgekommen! Dein Delta von 20K ist zwar schon gut aber immer wiederum deutlich schlechter als mein Wert. *grübel*


----------



## KillercornyX (26. Januar 2017)

JayTea schrieb:


> @Killercorny:
> Ich habe Flüssigmetall zwischen Die und IHS und Kryonaut zwischen IHS und Kühler. Wenn ich die CPU (6700K, 4,5GHz@1,36V) mit prime gebrannt habe, bin ich mit Wakü (360er slim Radi) nicht über 50°C hinausgekommen! Dein Delta von 20K ist zwar schon gut aber immer wiederum deutlich schlechter als mein Wert. *grübel*



Ja, ist klar. Das Flüssigmetall leitet wesentlich besser, hat aber den Nachteil dass es neben Wärme auch Strom gut leitet 
Und dieses Risiko möchte ich einfach nicht eingehen, weder zwischen Prozzi und Kühler und erst recht nicht im Prozzi selbst. Von daher blieb nur die "beste" nicht Strom-leitende WLP von TG übrig.
Mit Flüssigmetall wäre klar mehr drin gewesen, aber wie gesagt, mir reicht die Verbesserung aus. Hauptsache meine CPU kommt nicht mehr an ihre thermische Belastungsgrenze, und das war mein Ziel.


----------



## foldinghomealone (26. Januar 2017)

Da es bei Prime so viele Einstellmöglichkeiten gibt und auch verschiedene Versionen verschiedene Befehlssätze einsetzen, kann man im Endeffekt Temperaturen nur vergleichen, wenn man es selbst macht nach immer dem gleichen System.


----------



## Rarek (26. Januar 2017)

oder F@H drüber jagt...
mir sind schon so einige Primestable systeme (48h) binnen minuten von F@H "zerlegt" worden

deswegen sach ich auch gerne: was F@H Stable ist, kann man als Rockstable bezeichnen ^^


----------



## foldinghomealone (26. Januar 2017)

Ich finde FAH als Testplattform weniger geeignet.
Zum einen weil es nicht im Sinne von FAH sein dürfte, wenn eine WU abschmiert. Und wenn mir nach 6h Falten die WU abbricht freut sich nur mein Stromanbieter und sonst niemand.

Deswegen gibt es auch spezielle Tools dafür:
Download Utilities — Folding@home
Zum einen für CPU, zum anderen für GPU.

Hab sie allerdings noch nicht ausprobiert, das ist fürs WE bzw. auf jeden Fall vor der Faltwoche noch geplant. Will noch ein paar MHz rauskitzeln.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. Januar 2017)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Deswegen gibt es auch spezielle Tools dafür:
> Download Utilities — Folding@home
> Zum einen für CPU, zum anderen für GPU.


Für ne grobe Grundeinstellung ist gut aber mehr auch nicht da der ermittelte Takt ein wenig zu hoch ist > diese Erfahrung hab ich damit gemacht.

Beim meinem 1090T hab ich ein Gaming-OC drauf das mit dem Tool stabil läuft aber im Realbetrieb abschmirrt.


----------



## foldinghomealone (26. Januar 2017)

Danke für die Info. Werde es mal ausprobieren und dann die Erfahrung hier kurz kundtun


----------



## Rarek (26. Januar 2017)

bei mir ist etwas eingetrudelt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dann wird bald auch noch ein FX6300 und eine GTX650TI mitfalten unter Linux ^^


----------



## Rarek (26. Januar 2017)

DP, aber egal... 

@SimonSlowfood 
in Holdies Tabelle müsste man noch eins die Architektur deines OS überprüfen... eine x72 Arch gibts noch nicht 




und anderweitig:
also nun traue ich dem Clienten nichts mehr zu... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derber-Shit (27. Januar 2017)

@Rarek: Nice, genau diegleiche habe ich auch noch hier herumliegen. Die 150GB Version mit Guckfenster steckt in meinem LAN-Party PC.


Liebe Grüße

Derber-Shit


----------



## Rarek (27. Januar 2017)

joa, nur hab ich momentan das Problem, das ich sie nur kurz Formatieren wollte und sie nun einen weg hat 
Windows kann auch gar nichts...


----------



## ebastler (27. Januar 2017)

Wenn eine Platte beim formatieren kaputt geht, war sie dsa zu 99% schon davor


----------



## SimonSlowfood (27. Januar 2017)

Rarek schrieb:


> DP, aber egal...
> 
> @SimonSlowfood
> in Holdies Tabelle müsste man noch eins die Architektur deines OS überprüfen... eine x72 Arch gibts noch nicht



Die is ganz neu  soll natürlich x64 heißen.


----------



## Derber-Shit (27. Januar 2017)

Hast du sie wieder zum laufen gebracht, Rarek? Oder ist sie entgültig hinüber?

Liebe Grüße:

Derber-Shit


----------



## hbf878 (27. Januar 2017)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Du vergisst aber das nicht jede WU mit GPU's berechnet werden können oder glaubst wirklich das Standfort den Aufwand betreibt würde zwei Clienten zu betreiben und vor allem weiter zu entwickeln (Stichwort der neue a7-Core) wenn die GPU für alles reichen würde?





			
				https://folding.stanford.edu/home/faq/faq-points/#ntoc3 schrieb:
			
		

> What projects have the QRB?Right now, it is mainly applied to Work Units for multi-core processors. However, they will soon be applied to WUs for GPUs. As our GPU methods have matured, our plan is to treat all WUs identically. *We can now do the same calculations (including implicit and explicit solvation) on both CPUs and GPUs*. In years past, these two pieces of hardware were treated differently. This is no longer the case. Our plan is to introduce the Quick Return Bonus to GPUs as we roll out our new GPU core, FAHCore 17.


Klingt für mich so, als wäre aus wissenschaftlicher Sicht der CPU-Client nicht unbedingt nötig - mittlerweile bringen GPUs schon über 99% der Leistung des gesamten Projekts auf. Meiner Meinung nach steckt dahinter das Kalkül, mehr Spender zu finden und zu binden. Der Einstieg ins CPU-Falten ist leicht und fast jedes System kann beitragen. Schielt der Spender dann allerdings auf die Punkte (Stichwort QRB), wird sicherlich der ein oder andere dazu animiert, aufs GPU-Falten umzusatteln (deshalb die Einführung des QRB). Würde man den CPU-Client einstellen, wäre das hinsichtlich der Moral der Spender fatal, da der Eindruck entstünde, dass Stanford seine Spender selektiert (70% der Spender falten mit CPU und wäre so vergrault). Solange die CPU-Spender gebunden bleiben, besteht für Stanford die Chance, dass diese irgendwann auf GPU umsteigen.


----------



## HisN (27. Januar 2017)

Ah .. meine Grafikkarte ist gestern aus der RMA gekommen, und anstatt sie ungeöffnet weiter zu verkaufen hab ich sie unter Wasser gesetzt und lass sie jetzt mal ein bisschen Rechnen.

Aktueller Verbrauch an der Steckdose .. 550W

Ich hoffe ja das ich die 2.000.000 am Tag knacke.

Edit: Dropbox-Link entfernt, umsonst^^


----------



## Rarek (27. Januar 2017)

durch, leider...

sie geht in den Stand-by, wacht für 1 min auf und ist ansprechbar, legt sich dann aber wieder schlafen...


... aber wenn sie davor schon durch war, warum hatte sie dieses verhalten nicht schon beim 7 fachen Löschen mit Dban gezeigt?


ps.
Dropbox ist nicht grad die günstigste wahl, wenn man ne Webseite anzeigen lassen möchte... um nicht zu sagen, das es einfach nicht geht


----------



## HisN (27. Januar 2017)

Verdammich, ich hatte mich an das HFM-Howto gehalten.
Aber Du hast Recht, eventuell sollte ich sie lieber auf meinem Webserver platzieren, dann sieht man sie auch^^




> Total Folding Slots 	2
> Working Slots 	2
> Non-Working Slots 	0
> Total PPD 	2,309,349.4
> ...


----------



## mattinator (27. Januar 2017)

Rarek schrieb:


> sie geht in den Stand-by, wacht für 1 min auf und ist ansprechbar, legt sich dann aber wieder schlafen...


Installier mal CrystalDiskInfo, damit kann man AAM / APM anschauen und (!) anpassen.


----------



## JayTea (27. Januar 2017)

Ich wollte heute endlich meinen Rechner wieder zusammenschrauben aber habe grade miese Laune bekommen:
Habe mir diesen Splitter gekauft aber im Gegensatz zu der großen Variante (8x 4Pin) ist dort kein Anschlusskabel dabei! 
Kann ich es auch wie folgt machen?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rarek (27. Januar 2017)

hmm... wenn du schon ne Steuerung im NT hast, warum nutzt du diese denn nicht?
und hätteste keine, dann wärste nicht im besitz dieser Kabel


----------



## JayTea (27. Januar 2017)

Das be quiet! Dark Power Pro11 hat eine Lüftersteuerung? Daher ist das Kabel.
Ich wollte die drei Radiatorlüfter über den Splitter zusammenführen und über einen 4Pin-Anschluss des Mainboard regeln.
Aber ich glaube schon selbst erkannt zu haben, dass das so nicht möglich ist. 
Edith meldet: Als kleiner Vorgeschmack sind hier meine neusten Errungenschaften. Ausführlicher Bericht erfolgt demnächst im entsprechenden Thread.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rarek (27. Januar 2017)

ja das P11 hat eine Lüftersteuerung für 4 Lüfter ^^

ich selbst nutze 3 davon


----------



## JayTea (27. Januar 2017)

Ach stimmt, da sind Lüfter Anschlüsse am Nt selbst! Aber nur 3Pin?!
Über welchen Parameter werden die gesteuert?
Bzgl meines Problems...ich werde es erstmal über zwei hintereinandergesteckte Y-Kabel realisieren.


----------



## Rarek (27. Januar 2017)

über die Gehäuse Temperatur
und zwar hinter dem Lüfter sitzt noch ein 2. sensor, sodass die eingesaugte luft gemessen werden kann (aber genau weiß ich es auch nimmer)
(der erste klebt ja meist bei den Trafos oder Transistoren rum wegen NT Temp)


ps.

sieht nicht gut aus...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (27. Januar 2017)

Rarek schrieb:


> ps.
> 
> sieht nicht gut aus...
> 
> ...



Dem würde ich zustimmen. Hast Du mal die Strom- und Datenkabel (Mainboard-Anschlüsse) getauscht ?


----------



## SimonSlowfood (27. Januar 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rarek (27. Januar 2017)

mattinator schrieb:


> Dem würde ich zustimmen. Hast Du mal die Strom- und Datenkabel (Mainboard-Anschlüsse) getauscht ?



nein, aber über 3 Verschiedene Rechner probiert... u.a. dem, mit dem ich die Platte "formatiert" hab

aber ich habe heute auch mal interesse an ner Wasserkühlung von 2012 und 2 250GB Platten angemeldet auf arbeit...
erstere darf ich schon mein eigen nennen ^^


----------



## SimonSlowfood (27. Januar 2017)

Nach langem herumdoktoren hab ich endlich geschafft bei meiner 1050TI die Lüfter anzusteuern.

Hab sie jetzt auf 45% fixiert. 
Temperatur GPU vorher: 50°C Jetzt: 58°C
CPU bleibt auf 50°C

Ist jetzt auch etwas ruhiger, evtl gehen auch 30-35%, wird sich zeigen.


----------



## HisN (27. Januar 2017)

Kann der Afterburner nicht mit den Lüftern Deiner 1050er umgehen?


----------



## Cartesius (27. Januar 2017)

@HisN: SimonSlowfood foldet unter Linux


----------



## SimonSlowfood (27. Januar 2017)

Cartesius schrieb:


> @HisN: SimonSlowfood foldet unter Linux



^This^

Läuft jetzt relativ leise.

Jemand zufällig erfahrung mit der 1050 Ti und undervolting? Würde ja Sinn machen bei nem 24/7 Falter.


----------



## Rarek (27. Januar 2017)

jaa... Windows ist so schön einfach, wa? 

nur Falten werde ich nicht auf meinen PC's mit dem Primär OS... dazu nutze ich es zu selten (spiele...)
einzig auf dem 6 Kerner werd ich Mint only draufschnallen
...
...
wenn ich denn die Platten bekomme...


----------



## HisN (27. Januar 2017)

*kreisch*
Mein Fehler. Als blöde Wakü-User komme ich gar nicht auf den Gedanken, dass das ein Problem sein könnte.


----------



## Watertouch (27. Januar 2017)

Ich habe mir heute mal Folding auf dem E5-2683v3 angeschaut und bin leider enttäuscht worden.
Keine einzige WU ist reingekommen.


----------



## Rarek (27. Januar 2017)

die eingestellte Thread anzahl war nicht zufällig eine Primzahl?
am besten nimmste eine durch 2 teilbare Anzahl, damit gabs noch nie Probleme - zumindest habe ich noch keine aus der Richtung gehört

und wenns das nicht ist, dann kanns auch einfach die brachiale Gewalt deines 14C/28T Prozzis sein, mit der F@H nicht klarkommt


----------



## Watertouch (27. Januar 2017)

Rarek schrieb:


> die eingestellte Thread anzahl war nicht zufällig eine Primzahl?
> am besten nimmste eine durch 2 teilbare Anzahl, damit gabs noch nie Probleme - zumindest habe ich noch keine aus der Richtung gehört
> 
> und wenns das nicht ist, dann kanns auch einfach die brachiale Gewalt deines 14C/28T Prozzis sein, mit der F@H nicht klarkommt


Ich habe 26 Threads eingestellt, damit noch ein bisschen für Windows und Browser übrig bleibt.


----------



## Rarek (27. Januar 2017)

dann wird warscheinlich die Anzahl sein, denke ich

aber ich kann jetze auch nicht sagen, ob es profitabel wäre 2x 12 einzustellen... für 12'er gibts jedenfalls Projekte afaik


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Januar 2017)

@Watertouch:
26 kann auch schon wieder problematisch sein weil es eine Verdoppelung einer Primzahl ist > wenn du nur Teilbelasten willst nimm 24 Threads. 

Aktuell hat es sicher Gross-SMP/Threads-WUs weil ich gerade mit 28 Threads am testen bin und überlege über die Faltaktion meine Xeons mitfalten zu lassen. 


Noch was anderes:
ERROR:Guru Meditation #cd152f02ce05dc89.a6d83aa8e24d9671 (5619712.5782732) '02/01/positions.xtc'
Was ist das für ne Fehlermeldung? 

Mir ist in der Nacht der Server abgeschmirrt und gleich nach dem Start kam diese Meldung (hat ne WU bei 90% zerschossen  ).
Ich vermute das der Takt der Titans doch etwas zu war obwohl nicht im Log hinterlegt war und hab den Takt jetzt nochmals leicht reduziert.


----------



## mattinator (28. Januar 2017)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Noch was anderes:
> ERROR:Guru Meditation #cd152f02ce05dc89.a6d83aa8e24d9671 (5619712.5782732) '02/01/positions.xtc'
> Was ist das für ne Fehlermeldung?



Keine Ahnung, hatte ich aber auch schon mal. Ich fand's trotz des "geerdeten" Projekts lustig. Wenn man meditiert, muss man halt nicht arbeiten. Scheint für Folding-Cores auch zu gelten.


----------



## kampfschaaaf (28. Januar 2017)

Guru Meditation?


----------



## HisN (28. Januar 2017)

<-- Rareks Vorschlag umgesetzt.

Folding Client Overview


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Januar 2017)

Ich werde mich bei der Krebs-Faltaktion nicht nach maximalen PPD streben, denn ich werde einen anderen Weg falten :
Das meine beiden Titan X-M von den Xeons limiert werden wusste ich ja und dass sie noch stärker limiert werden sobald die Xeons mitfalten (2 Turbostufen weniger = -210MHz) > wenn nun die Punkte (im speziellen den QRB) mal aussen vor lässt ergibt sich ein ganz interessantes Bild:

TPF-Unterschied zwischen einer Titan X mit Max-OC inklusive Spannungserhöhung und einer Titan X Max-OC ohne Spannungserhöhung + Limitierung von faltenen Xeons ergibt bei den grossen Core21-WU's ~30s.
Auf die gesamte WU hochgerechnet bedeutet das nun Faltdauerverlängerung von rund 50min.

Beispiel an einer P11425:
Titan X Max-OC mit Spannungserhöhung 2:15min/Frame = 3h 45min
Titan X Max-OC ohne Spannungserhöhung und faltenen Xeons 2:45min/Frames = 4h 35min

Man könnte jetzt natürlich sagen ungestörten Titans sind 50min schneller wen die Xeons nicht mitfalten, aber man darf die Xeons selber nicht ausser Acht lassen:
Die Xeons (28 Threads falten) brauchen pro WU im Durchschnitt rund 60min und daraus  ergibt sich nun folgendes Bild:
 2X Titan X Max-OC mit Spannungserhöhung hochgerechnet auf 4h 35min = ~2,2WU's
2X Titan X Max-OC ohne Spannungserhöhung und faltende Xeons = ~4,5WU's 


Bei den kleinen GPU-WUs hab ich auch durchgerechnet und da komme ich auf ~1,2 WUs mehr in der gleichen Faltzeit.

Vom Stromverbauch macht es fasst keinen Unterschied > die faltenen Xeons verbrauch ziemlich genau gleich viel wie das was die Spannungserhöhung bei den Titans ausmacht.



Fazit:
Ich für meinen Teil werde wärend der Faltaktion auf erhöhten WU-Ausstoss als auf Punkte gehen.


----------



## harley765 (28. Januar 2017)

Da war doch etwas... vor Jahren wo ich noch jung war, sehr jung und einen Amiga hatte.. 



kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Guru Meditation?


----------



## ebastler (28. Januar 2017)

Wann ist die Aktion nochmal? Ich fürchte ehe ich Wasser hab? Mit Wasser könnte ich auch mal 24/7 durchfalten


----------



## foldinghomealone (28. Januar 2017)

Faltaktion ist nächste Woche ab 4. Feb 0:00Uhr


----------



## moreply (28. Januar 2017)

04.02 geht es los.

Dann schnell pumpe und Schläuche kaufen  Wenn es sein muss helfe ich beim einbau


----------



## foldinghomealone (28. Januar 2017)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Fazit:
> Ich für meinen Teil werde wärend der Faltaktion auf erhöhten WU-Ausstoss als auf Punkte gehen.


Wenns um WUs geht, müsstest du NaCL-Falten.

Da ich die QRB-Berechnung bescheuert finde, finde ich für meinen Teil, dass die Höhe der Basispunkte die 'Wichtigkeit' der WU wiedergibt


----------



## ebastler (28. Januar 2017)

Ist ne lange Geschichte die hier nichts zu suchen hat, aber ich kann momentan nicht Pumpe/Fittinge/Schläuche/Lüfter kaufen und bin gezwungen zu warten. Alles andere ist hier oder unterwegs. 

Vielleicht falte ich mit der CPU @stock mit, da ist sie wider Erwarten kühl und leise. 0,98V mit auto-Spannung am Board bei 3,5GHz allcore. Mal schauen, vielleicht komme ich noch auf 4GHz allcore bei <1V hoch.


----------



## moreply (28. Januar 2017)

Fittinge und Pumpe hab ich hier wenn du willst lass ich es dir zukommen alternativ frag mal Brooker wir hatten ne riesen WaKü Stuff Spende


----------



## ebastler (28. Januar 2017)

Danke, aber ich hab recht genaue Vorstellungen wie der Build werden soll. Das Geld ist auch nicht  das Problem am Ganzen, daher kriegt die Teile besser jemand der sie braucht 

Wie gesagt, lange Geschichte. Ich mach einfach mit Luft mit. Schlaf ich halt ne weile kacke 
Ich hoffe bald kommen neue CPU WUs, die aktuellen laufen ******* bei mir.

Zentralheizung ist eh nach wie vor kaputt, ich traue mich jeden Morgen kaum aus dem Bett vor Kälte.


----------



## HisN (28. Januar 2017)

Hehe, dann ist der laufende Rechner doch ne gute Investition.
Bei mir heizt der Rechner das Zimmer um gut 4° auf^^


----------



## ebastler (28. Januar 2017)

Auf 4,7GHz CPU und 1,2GHz GPU erwarte ich ~1kW beim Falten... Besser als jeder Heizstrahler.
Braucht dann aber Spannungskeule (1,32V CPU, 1,28V GPU grob)


----------



## foldinghomealone (28. Januar 2017)

ebastler schrieb:


> Danke, aber ich hab recht genaue Vorstellungen wie der Build werden soll. Das Geld ist auch nicht  das Problem am Ganzen, daher kriegt die Teile besser jemand der sie braucht
> 
> Wie gesagt, lange Geschichte. Ich mach einfach mit Luft mit. Schlaf ich halt ne weile kacke



Setz halt nachts die Leistung etwas runter, so dass die Lüfter nicht so laut sind


----------



## moreply (28. Januar 2017)

Ok wollte es nur gesagt haben 

Das ist so nice ein Grund mehr die CPU am Limit zu Betreiben


----------



## ebastler (28. Januar 2017)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Setz halt nachts die Leistung etwas runter, so dass die Lüfter nicht so laut sind


Hab aktuell die CPU @ stock (3,5GHz allcore, 0,98V) und 55°C beim H264 Video komprimieren mit 700rpm  Da kann man schon schlafen. Die GPU sollte auch <1000 bleiben @stock.


----------



## wait (28. Januar 2017)

@ebastler

Ohropax kann auch helfen


----------



## mattinator (28. Januar 2017)

Nvidia's 378.09-er Linux-Treiber hat sich gerade aus der Liste der Folding-Treiber gestrichen. Der Fix der letzten Windows-Treiber ist im Linux leider noch nicht angekommen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Januar 2017)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Wenns um WUs geht, müsstest du NaCL-Falten.


Keine gute Idee auf meinem Server:
1. NaCl lastet nur etwa 8 Threads aus (mehrere Clienten geht nur mit Virtualisierung)
2. NaCl mit 8 Threads performt schlechter als mein 1090T mit 3,7GHz.


foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Da ich die QRB-Berechnung bescheuert finde, finde ich für meinen Teil, dass die Höhe der Basispunkte die 'Wichtigkeit' der WU wiedergibt


Ich bin nach wie vor dafür das man wieder zum alten Fixpunktesystem von früher zurückkehrt (mit Fixpunkt dem heutigen Punkteniveau angepasst).


----------



## foldinghomealone (28. Januar 2017)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Keine gute Idee auf meinem Server:
> 1. NaCl lastet nur etwa 8 Threads aus (mehrere Clienten geht nur mit Virtualisierung)


Das wusste ich nicht. 

Das Fixpunktesystem kenne ich nicht. Ich finde nur bescheuert, dass die Punkteberechnung so stark überproportional mit der Geschwindigkeit steigt. Einen wissenschaftlichen Sinn kann ich da nicht erkennen


----------



## Cartesius (28. Januar 2017)

Auf der F@H-Website steht geschrieben, dass die Wissenschaftler eine möglichst zügige Bearbeitung der WU wünschen, um Ergebnisse für ihre Auswertungen/Forschung zu bekommen. Von daher steigen die PPD mit abnehmneder Faltzeit überproportional an, soll quasi einen Anreiz zum zügigen Falten der einzelnen WU und vor allem zum Falten einzelner WU ohne Unterbrechungen dienen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Januar 2017)

Die Idee dahinter ist mir schon klar, aber das Verhältnis stimmt einfach nicht.


----------



## Cartesius (28. Januar 2017)

Verständlich.

Meine Aussage war auch völlig wertungsdfrei und bezog sich lediglich auf folgendes Zitat von foldinghomealone:

"Einen wissenschaftlichen Sinn kann ich da nicht erkennen".

Somit ist klar, dass die Punkteverteilung keinen wissenschaftlichen Sinn im eigentlichen Sinne aufweist, aber die Intention von Stanford hinter den Bonuspunkten wird durch die Aussage nochmals unterstrichen.


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (28. Januar 2017)

hay bin neu habs grade gelesen was ist das denn??und was passiert da und ist es kompliziert??nja ich Check nicht was es tut daher mal mit dem anfangen


----------



## brooker (28. Januar 2017)

... tust Du lesen hier: [Info] Falten für Anfänger oder: Was ist Folding@Home?


----------



## foldinghomealone (28. Januar 2017)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Die Idee dahinter ist mir schon klar, aber das Verhältnis stimmt einfach nicht.



Das sehe ich ganz genauso.


----------



## SimonSlowfood (28. Januar 2017)

Rarek schrieb:


> jaa... Windows ist so schön einfach, wa?



Naja  Ich glaube die Anzahl an verursachten grauen Haaren ist etwa 50/50 auf Windows/Linux verteilt 

Für die restlichen Aufgaben die der Server so verrichtet, wärs mit Windows alles etwas umständlicher geworden (Nextcloud, PLEX, Samba shares, Teamspeak Server) und teurer (Lizenz).


----------



## foldinghomealone (28. Januar 2017)

Cartesius schrieb:


> Verständlich.
> 
> Meine Aussage war auch völlig wertungsdfrei und bezog sich lediglich auf folgendes Zitat von foldinghomealone:
> 
> ...



Ich denke dass durch die überproportionale Gewichtung von Geschwindigkeit v.A. die alten Hasen total benachteiligt werden. Die Punkte dieses Teams haben sich in nur einem Jahr die Punkte verdoppelt.  Quasi die davor geleistete Arbeit ist überhaupt nichts mehr wert. Das ist ungerecht und demotiviert jeden der nicht über top-aktuelle HW verfügt.

Eine linearere Gewichtung  würde auch eine zügige Abarbeitung von WUs gewährleisten.


----------



## ebastler (29. Januar 2017)

Das stimmt teilweise, meine 290X bringt beispielsweise gar nichts mehr. Ich kriege verhältnismäßig wenig PPD bei viel Stromverbrauch, weshalb ich seltener falte als damals, als ich beim selben Verbrauch noch im Verhältnis zu anderen Karten gut Punkte machen konnte.


----------



## Rarek (29. Januar 2017)

SimonSlowfood schrieb:


> Naja  Ich glaube die Anzahl an verursachten grauen Haaren ist etwa 50/50 auf Windows/Linux verteilt
> 
> Für die restlichen Aufgaben die der Server so verrichtet, wärs mit Windows alles etwas umständlicher geworden (Nextcloud, PLEX, Samba shares, Teamspeak Server) und teurer (Lizenz).



wohl war

aber M$ hat ihren namen net ohne Grung, huh?
aber ich bleib trotzdem weitesgehend beim Pingu, solange es möglich ist... zum Spielen muss ich ja leider auf mein W7 umsteigen... meh


----------



## kampfschaaaf (29. Januar 2017)

Ich lasse jetzt mal testweise die CPUs mitfalten - allerdings ziehe ich pro GraKA 2 Freds ab. Mal sehen, was das ausmacht.  Hitze auf Jeden!


----------



## Rarek (29. Januar 2017)

faltest du noch, oder heizt du schon?


----------



## tom7 (29. Januar 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

nochmal eine kleine Frage, wie kann ich den Client nach Klick auf das Desktopsymbol direkt als Client im Advanced View starten, ohne dass sich zuerst der Browser öffnet?
(unter Einstellungen steht im Reiter Expert open-web-control = true, kann ich das einfach löschen?)

Danke


----------



## FlyingPC (29. Januar 2017)

tom7 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> nochmal eine kleine Frage, wie kann ich den Client nach Klick auf das Desktopsymbol direkt als Client im Advanced View starten, ohne dass sich zuerst der Browser öffnet?
> (unter Einstellungen steht im Reiter Expert open-web-control = true, kann ich das einfach löschen?)
> ...



Kannst du dir im How-To durchlesen. Ist dort glaube ich unter Fehlern.


----------



## mattinator (29. Januar 2017)

tom7 schrieb:


> wie kann ich den Client nach Klick auf das Desktopsymbol direkt als Client im Advanced View starten, ohne dass sich zuerst der Browser öffnet?
> (unter Einstellungen steht im Reiter Expert open-web-control = true, kann ich das einfach löschen?)


Das Löschen der Einstellung im Reiter Expert reicht nicht, bzw. ist nicht nötig. Du muss die entsprechende Option aus der Verknüpfung des Desktopsymbols entfernen.


----------



## tom7 (29. Januar 2017)

mattinator schrieb:


> Das Löschen der Einstellung im Reiter Expert reicht nicht, bzw. ist nicht nötig. Du muss die entsprechende Option aus der Verknüpfung des Desktopsymbols entfernen.



Ah, Danke, hab ich gemacht, mal schauen obs beim nächsten Start klappt


----------



## kampfschaaaf (29. Januar 2017)

Das mit dem CPU-mitfalten ist bei mir Unsinn. Die heizen, wie die doofen und sind einfach zu schwach. Zudem bleibt nicht viel an logischen Kernen übrig, die falten können, ohne die GraKas zu bremsen, weil auf jeder Kiste 2 GraKas stecken.
WUs gibt's ein wenig mehr - aber zu welchem Preis... da suche ich lieber noch ne effiziente GraKa und ein Riserkabel...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. Januar 2017)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Man könnte jetzt natürlich sagen ungestörten Titans sind 50min schneller wen die Xeons nicht mitfalten, aber man darf die Xeons selber nicht ausser Acht lassen:
> Die Xeons (28 Threads falten) brauchen pro WU im Durchschnitt rund 60min und daraus  ergibt sich nun folgendes Bild:
> 2X Titan X Max-OC mit Spannungserhöhung hochgerechnet auf 4h 35min = ~2,2WU's
> 2X Titan X Max-OC ohne Spannungserhöhung und faltende Xeons = ~4,5WU's


Merk gerade das ich einen Überlegungsfehler drin habe:
2X Titan X Max-OC ohne Spannungserhöhung und faltende Xeons = sind es nicht nur ~4,5 sondern ~6,5WUs > hab die beiden WU's der Titans nicht mitgerechnet.


----------



## HisN (29. Januar 2017)

Ich bin gerade wieder ein bisschen am Grübeln.
Bei mir falten zur Zeit zwei Titanen Pascals. 
Wenn ich sie mit 2.1Ghz falten lasse, dann bekomme ich in etwa 2.4 Mio PPDs. Aber der Rechner nimmt auch 550W aus der Dose.
Jetzt falten sie mit 1.7Ghz. Das drückt die Leistung auf etwas unter 2 Mio PPDs, allerdings auch die Strom-Aufnahme auf 380W aus der Dose.

Nebenbei wirds im Zimmer nicht soooo warm^^

Mal schauen wie ich das bis zum Falt-Event regele.


----------



## Derber-Shit (29. Januar 2017)

Hallo HisN,

wenn ich du wäre würde ich für die Faltwoche alles geben, sprich: 2,1 GHz. Danach würde ich die PPD zurückfahren, damit der Rechner nicht ganz so viel Strom verbraucht.


Liebe Grüße

Derber-Shit


----------



## jumpel (29. Januar 2017)

@ Derber-Shit:
Jo, same here! 3x CPU + 1x GPU auf volle Lotte. Für die eine Woche darf das schonmal sein!
Gogogo 

Bald gehts los


----------



## padawan1971 (29. Januar 2017)

Hallo an alle ... 

Habe etwas gebastelt und festgestellt das es eine Möglichkeit den leeren PCI-E Slot knapp oberhalb des Netzteiles auf meinem Sabertooth trotz SLI fürs Folding zu nutzen
mit hilfe einer PCI-E x16 zu X1 per USB (siehe Bilder ) aus einem bekannten Auktionshauses.
Hatte erst bedenken ob die Karte etwas beschädigt aber wer nichts wag der nichts Gewinnt.

Es geht aber nur für Berechnungen wird die 3. Karte eine Titan erkannt .
 Es sind 2x 1080 FE plus eine Titan Classic  "im PC" .  

Also wer noch ne Karte rum liegen hat und nen Freien Slot aber direkt es nicht einbauen kann hat so ne möglichkeit .

was meinen unsere Folding-Pro´s ?


----------



## Derber-Shit (29. Januar 2017)

Hallo padawan1971,

danke für deinen Tipp! Sehr nice. 
Oh, du hast eine GTX690. Die fehlt mir noch in meiner Sammlung. 


Liebe Grüße

Derber-Shit


----------



## brooker (29. Januar 2017)

@padawan1971: das funktioniert mit dem Riser. Du wirst aber ein wenig Einbußen wegen der Schnittstelle haben. Was bringt den die so angebundene GPU? Kannst Du Ihre Werte auf GPUZ auslesen? Ist OC möglich?


----------



## kampfschaaaf (29. Januar 2017)

Ich habe solch einen PCIe1x zu 16x Adapter auch hier liegen. Habe den gerade mit einer RX460 probiert - bei 0,01% steigt sie aus und fängt neu an. Windows und der aktuelle Crimson haben auch Probleme mit der Stabilität gehabt. Erkannt wurde sie, aber arbeiten konnte ich mit ihr nicht. Mit dem 16x 2.0 Riserkabel funzt es.

Die RX460 hat ja nativ nur 3.0 8x. Naja - vlt hätte ich manuell die PCIe auf 1.0 oder 2.0 stellen sollen...
MfG


----------



## brooker (29. Januar 2017)

... gerade läuft eine RX480 als zweite GPU über so einen Riser an meinen kleinen Falter. Gut, die Kabel werden spürbar warm, aber läuft! Wobei diese Riser nach den Erfahrungen von Loebi und mir bei ONEMillionFolder meist eine miese Qualität haben. Zumindestens die preiswerten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Link zum ONEMILLIONFOLDER: Tagebuch - Ein "ONE MILLION PPD FOLDER" entsteht!


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2017: Faltwoche zum Welt-Krebstag ab 4. Februar*



brooker schrieb:


> ... wenn nicht, lass mir Deine Teamviewerdaten per PN zukommen und wir machen es zusammen!



ihr sagt nächste Woche geht es los !?!? meiner foldet ja schon vollgas !!??! soll ich da warten oder wie??

ich glaub so passt alles oder?

Desktop 01.29.2017 - 23.05.15.09.png - directupload.net



I'm folding as:
PCGH_Team_Account
Team 70335


----------



## padawan1971 (29. Januar 2017)

Hallo bei so vielen Fragen werde ich wohl,noch ein paar Ergebnisse nach reichen müssen. Dauert nur ein paar Tage ...
Einen Screenshot habe ich schon nur die an gegebene Zeit ist bekanntlich nicht richtig und hätte etwas mehr Berechnung Zeit erfordert ...  

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190 mit Tapatalk


----------



## brooker (29. Januar 2017)

... kein Thema


----------



## padawan1971 (29. Januar 2017)

Derber-Shit schrieb:


> Hallo padawan1971,
> 
> danke für deinen Tipp! Sehr nice.
> Oh, du hast eine GTX690. Die fehlt mir noch in meiner Sammlung.
> ...


Hallo die 690 fehlt noch in ner Sammlung ? ... 
Ich hatte siehe Bild *grins*... 

Gruss ...


Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Derber-Shit (30. Januar 2017)

Hallo padawan1971,

ja, ich sammle Grafikkarten. Wollte zuerst die Topmodelle jeder Baureihe sammeln und anschließend nach unten hin sukzessive aufstocken, bis ich irgendwann alle besitze. Aus der GTX 600er Serie fehlt mir noch alles. Nach oben hin ebenfalls. 


Liebe Grüße

Derber-Shit


----------



## foldinghomealone (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2017: Faltwoche zum Welt-Krebstag ab 4. Februar*



The Fanatic Testers schrieb:


> ihr sagt nächste Woche geht es los !?!? meiner foldet ja schon vollgas !!??! soll ich da warten oder wie??
> 
> I'm folding as:
> PCGH_Team_Account
> Team 70335



Das Bild kann ich nicht öffnen. 
Je mehr gefaltet wird, desto besser. Egal wann. 
Hast du auch den richtigen Passkey verwendet, dass du die QRBs bekommst?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2017: Faltwoche zum Welt-Krebstag ab 4. Februar*

Und Wind und Sonne spielen auch mit, aktuell sind schon wieder 19GW regenerativer Strom im Netz, 
die letzten Tage war ein wenig Flaute, das zögerte ich, weil ab 65GW die rein konventionellen Kraftwerke
 inzwischen auf dem letzten Loch pfeifen. Da sollte dann nicht mal eben ein großes Kernkraftwerk in die
Notabgeschaltung gehen. Da muss ich dann nicht auch noch falten., Aber aktuell sieht es sehr gut aus,
da läuft alles auf Volldampf bei mir und zur Faltwoche dann max. Übertaktet. Tschakka! 

Was ist eigentlich mit dem Bumblebee los? Da erhöht sich die durchschnittliche Tagesleistung täglich
um eine Million Punkte. Wievel rechner hast Du inzwischen und welche BOT-Netze missbrauchst Du
zum Falten?


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2017: Faltwoche zum Welt-Krebstag ab 4. Februar*



foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Das Bild kann ich nicht öffnen.
> Je mehr gefaltet wird, desto besser. Egal wann.
> Hast du auch den richtigen Passkey verwendet, dass du die QRBs bekommst?



immer langsam mit den Neulingen hehe was sind den Qrbs???

ich habe den Pcgameshardwrae Passkey 

hm wegen Bild komisch Versuchs mal mit dem hier =

http://img5.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/desktop01292rw5ziqo8lj.png


----------



## foldinghomealone (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2017: Faltwoche zum Welt-Krebstag ab 4. Februar*

QRBs sind Bonuspunkte die man erhält, wenn man das Ergebnis der fertig berechneten Work Unit schnell zurück sendet. 
Die QRBs machen einen Großteil der Punkte aus, die man erhält.
Du hast aber wohl den richtigen Passkey eingetragen.

Ob alles läuft kann ich jetzt aber immer noch nicht beurteilen, ist ja alles bei 0%...

PS. Wie du mit den ganzen Tabs zurecht kommst nötigt mir schon Respekt ab...


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2017: Faltwoche zum Welt-Krebstag ab 4. Februar*



foldinghomealone schrieb:


> QRBs sind Bonuspunkte die man erhält, wenn man das Ergebnis der fertig berechneten Work Unit schnell zurück sendet.
> Die QRBs machen einen Großteil der Punkte aus, die man erhält.
> Du hast aber wohl den richtigen Passkey eingetragen.
> 
> ...



ja das mit den =0% war gleich am Anfang jetzt steigt das ganze schon hoch und wenn ich den pc nicht nutze stelle ich auf hoch 

aber sonst ist Medium besser da es sonst beim arbeiten ruckelt...


ps. hehe ja die Taps sind bei mir meist ziemlich viel 

also wird ab den 4 richtig losgelegt ein frage was passiert wenn man zwischen durch stop drückt weil man die power zb kurz braucht?


----------



## foldinghomealone (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2017: Faltwoche zum Welt-Krebstag ab 4. Februar*

Also Stop bedeutet, dass man Punkte verliert, weil sich dadurch die Zeit verlängert, bis die WU abgeschlossen ist.
Brauchst du GPUs fürs Arbeiten?

Ich z.B. falte nur mit GPUs und benötige diese nur beim Zocken.
In der Faltwoche werde ich aufs Zocken verzichten und deshalb wird zu dieser Zeit die GPU 24/7 falten. Damit ich keine Leistungseinbrüche beim Falten habe, werde ich für meine normalen Arbeiten nur die iGPU der CPU verwenden. Dann ruckelt auch nichts im normalen Alltag und ich brauche keine Falt-Prozesse stoppen.


----------



## JayTea (30. Januar 2017)

Woooohoooo!!!  
JayTea is back to folding and preparing for the "action-week" against cancer! 
[...nachdem mein Mainboard gecrashed war und ich meine Wakü gleich mit umgebaut habe. Die Neuvorstellung erfolgt bei Zeiten im Vorstellungsfred.]


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2017: Faltwoche zum Welt-Krebstag ab 4. Februar*



foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Also Stop bedeutet, dass man Punkte verliert, weil sich dadurch die Zeit verlängert, bis die WU abgeschlossen ist.
> Brauchst du GPUs fürs Arbeiten?
> 
> Ich z.B. falte nur mit GPUs und benötige diese nur beim Zocken.
> In der Faltwoche werde ich aufs Zocken verzichten und deshalb wird zu dieser Zeit die GPU 24/7 falten. Damit ich keine Leistungseinbrüche beim Falten habe, werde ich für meine normalen Arbeiten nur die iGPU der CPU verwenden. Dann ruckelt auch nichts im normalen Alltag und ich brauche keine Falt-Prozesse stoppen.



wenn ich Videos bearbeite und codiere schon...aber mal schauen eventuell wird ne Woche pause gemacht 

Danke für die ganzen Infos


----------



## Rarek (30. Januar 2017)

und ich habe mir nun eine 250GB Platte organisiert, welche ich dann von meinem Ausbilder geschenkt kriege

(und er sachte noch, dass er bedenken hätte, das 250GB nicht eventuell zu klein wären für mein Anwendungsfall... bis ich ihm dann sagte, dass 16GB reichen  )


----------



## JayTea (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2017: Faltwoche zum Welt-Krebstag ab 4. Februar*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich mit dem Bumblebee los? Da erhöht sich die durchschnittliche Tagesleistung täglich
> um eine Million Punkte. Wievel rechner hast Du inzwischen und welche BOT-Netze missbrauchst Du
> zum Falten?


Ist mir auch schon aufgefallen aber ich glaube es liegt daran, dass der Peak von letzten Montag grade noch in die Statistik reingeht (und die Flaute von vorher nicht mehr) und sie deshalb nach oben hin verfälscht wird.

@The Fanatic Testers:
Am besten gehts in der Rumpelkammer weiter, sonst gehts hier am Thema zu sehr vorbei. Poste dort mal einen screenshot des advanced clients (Rechtsklick auf das Symbol@systray > Advanced Client). Dann kann man sagen ob soweit alles gut läuft.


----------



## brooker (30. Januar 2017)

... ich habe es mal umgezogen


----------



## brooker (30. Januar 2017)

... FoldingPower muss auf "Full" sein, sonst legen die GPUs nicht los! Mein Angebot mit dem Team Viewer steht noch


----------



## Hansi92 (30. Januar 2017)

Kann es sein ein FX 8350 zu langsam ist?
Eine GTX 970 war ewig ein einem PC mit einem I7 4790k und hatte so ca. 350k Punkte. 
Jetzt im PC mit dem FX 8350 nur noch wenn es gut läuft 300k. 
Der FX läuft auf stabilen 4.4 GHz
Treiber ist auch der gleiche nur der Unterbau ist jetzt anders. Kann es sein das pcie 2.0 limitiert? Am3+ hat ja noch kein pcie 3.0


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. Januar 2017)

FX lässt grüssen > der ist leider zu langsam.


----------



## Hansi92 (30. Januar 2017)

Die einzelnen Kerne sind nicht Mal voll ausgelastet. Aber gut die IPC ist ja sehr schlecht und das wird wohl leider der Grund sein. 
Selbst ein Pentium G reicht doch um für f@h ne GPU zu befeuern. Hätte nicht gedacht das der FX da so lahm ist.


----------



## Rarek (30. Januar 2017)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> FX lässt grüssen > der ist leider zu langsam.



außer für ne Radeon Karte  aber die brauchen auch fast keine Zuarbeit ^^
meine 0x21 WU dümpelt mit 5% manchmal 10% auf einem Kern rum


----------



## SimonSlowfood (30. Januar 2017)

Apropos Radeon. Habs schon öfter gelesen, dass F@H die nicht komplett nutzt. Was meint ihr damit eigentlich?


----------



## Rarek (30. Januar 2017)

meine Karte dümpelt zwischen 25% und 100% Auslastung wärend F@H hin und her ^^

und das eine Karte mit weniger Rohleistung mehr Punkte kriegt
z.B. hat meine R9 390X 2816 Recherneinheiten - eine GTX 1080 mit nur 2560 Recheneinheiten kriegt dagegen die 2,5fachen PPD (durchschnittlich)
aber abseits der reinen Recheneinheiten (Shadern) spielt ja noch die Frequenz und andere Faktoren eine Rolle

so hat meine Karte rund 6195GFLOPS (Single) und 774GFLOPS (Double) (werte von Geizhals -> MSI @ stock)
und die Durchschnittliche GTX 1080 9912GFLOPS (Single) und 310GFLOPS (Double) (auch von Geizhals -> G1 Gaming @ stock)


----------



## Derber-Shit (30. Januar 2017)

Das würde mich auch sehr interessieren. Was können Radeon-Besitzer tun, um ihre Effizienz zu verbessern?


Liebe Grüße

Derber-Shit


----------



## brooker (30. Januar 2017)

@Derber-Shit: ... Sweetpoint finden. Möglicher Ansatz, Stocktakt bei möglichst wenig Spannung, zum Beispiel.

@all: Ich bin aktuell auf der Suche nach einem möglichst schlanken und leistungsfähigen Win7 64bit. Es soll nur Folding und TeamViewer drauf laufen. Alles andere kann weg. Hat einer zufällig so eine Iso oder kann eine erzeugen? Hat einer eine gute Anleitung parat, wie ich dann das Win7 tweake? Im Netz finde ich leider nur viel Müll. Und noch ne Frage: bingt mit der ServicePack1 bei Windows7 64bit eigentlich Leisungsvorteile oder -Nachteile?

Danke.

Grüße brooker


----------



## foldinghomealone (31. Januar 2017)

@brooker: Wenn du nur ein Faltsystem haben willst, würde ich mich fast dabei ertappen, Linux zu empfehlen, obwohl ich wirklich ein Windows7+10-Freund bin.
Ich bin schon gespannt, was der Gaming-Mode von Win10 beim Falten bringt, wenn er denn endlich mal kommt.


----------



## Derber-Shit (31. Januar 2017)

Hallo brooker, 

danke für deinen Ansatz.
Das ist eine interessante Frage. Ein möglichst schlankes Windows, daran hätte ich auch Interesse.


Liebe Grüße

Derber-Shit


----------



## foldinghomealone (31. Januar 2017)

Derber-Shit schrieb:


> Was können Radeon-Besitzer tun, um ihre Effizienz zu verbessern?



Das kommt darauf an, wie viel du faltest. Aus Stromkostensicht könnte es sich lohnen auf eine 1070 oder 1080 umzusteigen.
Aber wie gesagt hängt das von der Faltzeit ab.


----------



## foldinghomealone (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2017: Faltwoche zum Welt-Krebstag ab 4. Februar*



JayTea schrieb:


> Ist mir auch schon aufgefallen aber ich glaube es liegt daran, dass der Peak von letzten Montag grade noch in die Statistik reingeht (und die Flaute von vorher nicht mehr) und sie deshalb nach oben hin verfälscht wird.



Irgendwas ist aber schon im Busch, schau dir mal die Steigerung im letzten Jahr an und es sieht nicht so aus, als ob das mal aufhört *verschwörungstheorieindieweltsetz*
Monthly Production
Month	Points	WUs
01.17	469,706,150	9,250
12.16	437,877,196	8,837
11.16	393,313,440	9,282
10.16	392,041,132	9,275
09.16	361,183,673	10,039
08.16	329,912,239	10,970
07.16	280,649,799	9,310
06.16	273,936,728	9,964
05.16	281,367,812	10,292
04.16	256,673,044	8,955
03.16	232,067,066	10,407
02.16	200,150,257	8,795
01.16	184,005,529	7,102


----------



## brooker (31. Januar 2017)

... ich würde ja gern auf Linux gehen, aber bei all den Herausforderungen mit Updates die reinschneien, Treibereinbinden, fehlende Überwachung und Steuwrungsmöglichkeiten bin ich skeptisch. Mein Folding System muss rennen und wenn mal nicht, muss ich in der Lage sein es sehr schnell wieder flott zu bekommen. Und das sehe ich, als absoluter Anfänger bei Linux aktuell nicht. Es sei denn, die Wissenden können meine Zweifel widerlegen. Dann bin ich mit Linux sofort am Start. Möchte dann aber auch, dass wir ein wasserfestes HowTo dazu schreiben, damit jeder 24/7 das nutzen kann 

Das Thema schlankes und schnelles 
Windows werde ich aber trotzdem weiter treiben, denn zum testen und analysieren wird um Windows kein Weg führen. So denke ich. ...


----------



## foldinghomealone (31. Januar 2017)

Ich bin auch Linux-DAU und für mich kommt auch nur Win10 in Frage. Ich glaub auch nicht, dass der Unterschied groß ist, falls überhaupt.
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die CPU das Bottleneck beim Falten ist und deshalb denke ich, dass die Windowshintergrundprozesse nicht das Falten verlangsamen. 

Man muss man aufpassen, dass der Virenscanner mit dem FAH-Client nicht im Clinch liegt. That's it.
Die anderen Prozesse sollten auch auf einem normal installierten Windows kein Problem darstellen.

Aber ich denke ich bekomme gleich Gegenwind von den Linux-Jüngern hier im Forum


----------



## Bumblebee (31. Januar 2017)

brooker schrieb:


> @all: Ich bin aktuell auf der Suche nach einem möglichst schlanken und leistungsfähigen Win7 64bit.



... Dir ist schon klar, dass "schlank" und "Win" sich widersprechen - oder


----------



## foldinghomealone (31. Januar 2017)

Wenn Grafiktreiber schon mehrere hundert MB haben, dürfte das Problem nicht nur auf Win-Seite liegen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. Januar 2017)

Zumindest zu Win 7-Zeiten war es so das der SMP unter Linux rund 10% schneller war > wie es aktuellen bei Win10 aussieht hab ich nie ausprobiert.

GPU hört man das sie unter Linux leicht besser performen.


----------



## JayTea (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2017: Faltwoche zum Welt-Krebstag ab 4. Februar*



foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Irgendwas ist aber schon im Busch, schau dir mal die Steigerung im letzten Jahr an und es sieht nicht so aus, als ob das mal aufhört *verschwörungstheorieindieweltsetz*
> Monthly Production
> Month	Points	WUs
> 01.17	469,706,150	9,250
> 12.16	437,877,196	8,837 ...


Die PPD sind wieder auf “realistische“ 16,4 Mio runter und nicht mehr bei >21 Mio.
Aber ich sehe was du meinst!   Fanatismus, Wahnsinn oder beides. Ggf auch soziales Hobby...also vielleicht!?


----------



## Bumblebee (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2017: Faltwoche zum Welt-Krebstag ab 4. Februar*



foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Irgendwas ist aber schon im Busch, schau dir mal die Steigerung im letzten Jahr an und es sieht nicht so aus, als ob das mal aufhört *verschwörungstheorieindieweltsetz*
> Monthly Production
> Month    Points    WUs
> 01.17    469,706,150    9,250
> 12.16    437,877,196    8,837



... deine Probleme möchte ich haben ... 



JayTea schrieb:


> Die PPD sind wieder auf “realistische“ 16,4 Mio runter und nicht mehr bei >21 Mio.
> Aber ich sehe was du meinst!   Fanatismus, Wahnsinn oder beides. Ggf auch soziales Hobby...also vielleicht!?



Ja, jetzt sind es wieder "gesündere" 16.4 Mio - also bloss ein klein wenig über dem Durchschnitt *unschuldig guck*
... meine unzähligen Kisten falten halt gerne und ich habe ihnen immer mein Bestes gegeben ...


----------



## foldinghomealone (31. Januar 2017)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> GPU hört man das sie unter Linux leicht besser performen.


Ich seh das auch nicht so tragisch. 
Wenn ein Windows-Prozess meine GPU ausbremsen sollte, dann verbraucht meine GPU auch weniger Strom und sie wird weniger heiß.


----------



## foldinghomealone (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2017: Faltwoche zum Welt-Krebstag ab 4. Februar*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> meine unzähligen Kisten falten halt gerne und ich habe ihnen immer mein Bestes gegeben ...


Die WUs wollen bestimmt nur dein Bestes: Strom


----------



## blaubär (31. Januar 2017)

Hey, es gibt eine neue Version vom Core 21 (V.0.0.18)
Release: New core 21 v.0.0.18 with support for Nvidia drivers 375.57+ - Folding@Home
Ich habe leider noch keine neue bekommen, ihr vielleicht schon? Gibts mehr Punkte? 
Wenn ich es richtig verstehe, wird es wohl eine leichte Steigerung erst dann geben, wenn nVidia den Hotfix wieder aus dem Treiber entfernt?


----------



## Bumblebee (31. Januar 2017)

blaubär schrieb:


> Wenn ich es richtig verstehe, wird es wohl eine leichte Steigerung erst dann geben, wenn nVidia den Hotfix wieder aus dem Treiber entfernt?



  *N_VIDIA* - bring endlich den Hotfix, *N_VIDIA* - bring endlich den Hotfix, *N_VIDIA* - bring endlich den Hotfix ...
... *N_VIDIA* - schmeiss endlich den Hotfix raus, *N_VIDIA* - schmeiss endlich den Hotfix raus, *N_VIDIA* - schmeiss endlich den Hotfix raus


----------



## SimonSlowfood (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2017: Faltwoche zum Welt-Krebstag ab 4. Februar*



brooker schrieb:


> ... ich würde ja gern auf Linux gehen, aber bei all den Herausforderungen mit Updates die reinschneien, Treibereinbinden, fehlende Überwachung und Steuwrungsmöglichkeiten bin ich skeptisch. Mein Folding System muss rennen und wenn mal nicht, muss ich in der Lage sein es sehr schnell wieder flott zu bekommen. Und das sehe ich, als absoluter Anfänger bei Linux aktuell nicht. Es sei denn, die Wissenden können meine Zweifel widerlegen. Dann bin ich mit Linux sofort am Start. Möchte dann aber auch, dass wir ein wasserfestes HowTo dazu schreiben, damit jeder 24/7 das nutzen kann
> 
> Das Thema schlankes und schnelles
> Windows werde ich aber trotzdem weiter treiben, denn zum testen und analysieren wird um Windows kein Weg führen. So denke ich. ...



Updates die reinschneien -> Security updates können ohne probleme ohne Nutzer interaktion  eingestellt werden. Man muss dann nur 1x im Monat vielleicht mal den  Rechner rebooten um wirklich alle updates zu installiern.

Treibereinbinden -> ist relativ einfach mittlerweile, vor allem wenn man von Haus aus schon eine GUI installiert. Slebst eine bestimmte Version ist recht einfach per kommandozeil eingebunden. 

Was meinst du denn mit:
fehlende Überwachung
Steuwrungsmöglichkeiten


----------



## Derber-Shit (31. Januar 2017)

Ich frage mich, wann Stanford sich auch um die Optimierung für AMD CPUs/GPUs kümmert, bzw. diese wenigstens mal im Blick hat?

Und ich habe noch eine weitere Frage bzgl. Crossfire, vielleicht könnt ihr mir sie ja beantworten. Dann muss ich keinen extra Thread dafür aufmachen.
Und zwar ist es seid der letzten Neuinstallation von Windows 10 immer so gewesen, wie es sein soll: Wenn ich ein Spiel mit Crossfire enabled starte springt die 2. Karte an und beide sind gleich stark ausgelastet - mal mehr, mal weniger. 

Vor ca. einem Monat musste ich dann aber das BIOS über die Batterie zurücksetzen und dafür musste die untere Karte raus, da sie die Batterie verdeckte. Habe die Karte bei ausgeschaltetem Rechner aus ihrem Slot genommen und vorsichtig auf das Netzteil abgelegt, anschließend die Batterie herausgenommen, nach ein paar Minuten wieder rein, Karte rein, eingeschaltet. Ab da hat sich das Verhalten des Crossfire-Gespanns verändert.

Im Idle schaltet sich immer noch brav die 2. Karte ab. Jedoch springt diese aber schon bei kleinster Beanspruchung der oberen Karte mit an, zum Beispiel wenn ich den Battle.net Client starte. Und wenn ich ein Spiel mit Crossfire-enabled spiele ist die untere Karte voll ausgelastet und die obere Karte dümpelt so vor sich her. 

Ich weiß nicht, ob das ein Fehler bei dieser LED-Leiste der beiden Karten ist, aber wenn das stimmt, hat sich irgendwas verändert und ich weiß nicht was.
Vielleicht weiß der ein oder andere von euch Rat?


Liebe Grüße

Derber-Shit


----------



## foldinghomealone (31. Januar 2017)

Derber-Shit schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, wann Stanford sich auch um die Optimierung für AMD CPUs/GPUs kümmert, bzw. diese wenigstens mal im Blick hat?


Wieso denn? 
Eine Fury X ist ungefähr so schnell wie eine 980 im Gesamtbenchmark und bringt in FAH etwa genauso viel. Ich denke das Leistungsverhältnis passt.
GPUs die deutlich mehr als 500' PPDs machen, machen diese nicht weil sie deutlich schneller sind, sondern weil sie durch die bescheuerte Berechnungsmethode bevorzugt werden.

Und da 80% aller Spieler NV-Karten haben, macht es bei begrenzten Ressourcen einfach mehr Sinn NV-Karten zu optimieren. Zumal ich da eher den Treiberhersteller in der Pflicht sehe und nicht FAH.


----------



## Rarek (31. Januar 2017)

also... nun also Versuch drölf mit dieser hübschen hier...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



funzen tut sie auch   

einziges Problem momentan:
mein Mint erkennt die Platte wie folgt:
- Gparted kann sie erkennen und "bearbeiten"
- das system ansich kann sie einbinden und benutzen

-- der Installer sieht sie nicht, außer dass er mir anbietet auf dem bootstick zu installieren und Grub auf die Platte zu schieben 


hat da wer ne idee, wie ich mint dazu zwingen kann sich auf die Platte zu installieren?


----------



## mattinator (31. Januar 2017)

Rarek schrieb:


> hat da wer ne idee, wie ich mint dazu zwingen kann sich auf die Platte zu installieren?


Vor der Installation mal Partitions löschen und ggf. noch Boot-Sektor überschreiben. Wird die Platte im Life-Modus erkannt ?


----------



## Rarek (31. Januar 2017)

alles was ich beschrieb, ist aus'm Live
die Platte ist leer und mittlerweile sogar via Gparted auf ext4 formatiert

es geht hier im eine erstinstallation ^^
anderweitig würde ich es einfach laufen lassen oder im zweifel upgraden




edit:
ich werde mal meinen RAID 0 aus 2 80GB Platten aus'm Hauptrechner auflösen und mal eine davon Probieren... und die werden auch unter Linux erkannt... und wenn nicht, dann isses irgendwas anderes, aber nichtmehr die Platten... -.-


----------



## hbf878 (31. Januar 2017)

Guten Abend zusammen, 

anlässlich der Faltaktion, die bald beginnt, möchte ich euch eine F@H-Statistik-Seite vorstellen: Redirecting to Extended Folding@Home Statistics 

Neben Statistiken über Teilnehmer, Rechenleistung und verwendete Hardware ("contributor stats") sowie über die Gesamtleistung aller Teams ("aggregate stats") bietet die Seite insbesondere die Möglichkeit, die Punkte und PPD von bis zu 10 Teams direkt miteinander zu vergleichen (siehe Bild). Dort dürfte der Effekt der Folding-Aktion besonders schön sichtbar sein . Außerdem ist die Seite in der Lage, bei vorübergehendem Ausfall der offiziellen Statistik-Server die Punkte zu interpolieren, sodass (anders als bspw bei ExtremeOverclocking) keine krassen PPD-Sprünge auftreten. 

Hier ein aktueller Screenshot des Team-Vergleichs (Extended Folding@Home Team Statistics : PC Games Hardware, LinusTechTips_Team, Maximum PC Magazine, Taiwan Team, China Folding@Home Power). 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der aktuell sichtbare Zeitraum ist natürlich begrenzt (ca 3,5 Monate), da die Statistiken nicht ohne Weiteres im Nachhinein zugänglich sind. Trotzdem würde ich mich freuen, wenn der ein oder andere mal vorbeischaut . 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## FlyingPC (31. Januar 2017)

Da ich es leid war mich immer über TeamViewer (vom Handy) auf meinen PC zu schalten, um zu sehen welche WU läuft und wie lang diese noch läuft. Habe ich die HFM.NET WebSite mit einem FTP-Sync auf einen kostenlosen WebSpace gebracht (Ja, ich kenne die Dropbox-Variante, aber bei dieser muss ich mich auch immer einloggen). Sodass ich über einen kurzen Link von überall auf meine HFM.NET Stats zugreifen kann, welche zum Beispiel jede 5 Minuten über FTP synchronisiert werden.
Mein Stats gibt es hier. 
Seit ihr an einer Anleitung interessiert oder nicht?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. Januar 2017)

FlyingPC schrieb:


> Mein Stats gibt es hier.
> Seit ihr an einer Anleitung interessiert oder nicht?


Sicher bin interessiert.


----------



## Rarek (31. Januar 2017)

und dir steigt bei 5 min. nicht der hoster auf's dach?

ich musste ja schon für 30 min. hart verhandeln


----------



## FlyingPC (1. Februar 2017)

Rarek schrieb:


> und dir steigt bei 5 min. nicht der hoster auf's dach?
> 
> ich musste ja schon für 30 min. hart verhandeln



Bis jetzt noch nicht. 
Werde heute Nachmittag eine ausführliche Schritt für Schritt Anleitung erstellen.


----------



## foldinghomealone (1. Februar 2017)

Gibt es irgendwo eine Fehlerübersicht des FAH-Clients?
Mir ist wieder eine WU abgeschmiert und ich würde gerne wissen, ob das jetzt mein Fehler war, wg. 'instabilem' System oder so oder war die WU einfach Schrott?
ERROR:exception: Error downloading array energyBuffer: clEnqueueReadBuffer (-5)


----------



## FlyingPC (1. Februar 2017)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Gibt es irgendwo eine Fehlerübersicht des FAH-Clients?
> Mir ist wieder eine WU abgeschmiert und ich würde gerne wissen, ob das jetzt mein Fehler war, wg. 'instabilem' System oder so oder war die WU einfach Schrott?
> ERROR:exception: Error downloading array energyBuffer: clEnqueueReadBuffer (-5)



Im HowTo sind manche Fehler beschreiben und wie man sie lösen kann.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Februar 2017)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> ERROR:exception: Error downloading array energyBuffer: clEnqueueReadBuffer (-5)


Kenne den Fehler nur zu gut > OC veringern


----------



## foldinghomealone (1. Februar 2017)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Kenne den Fehler nur zu gut > OC veringern


GPU oder VRAM?

Aber es gibt doch extra Meldungen für OC-Fehler?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Februar 2017)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> GPU oder VRAM?
> 
> Aber es gibt doch extra Meldungen für OC-Fehler?


Die Fehlermeldung hatte ich bis jetzt nur an meiner Titan X-M:
Bei der hab ich nur die GPU übertaktet, RAM ist nicht übertaktet (lohnt sich bei Maxwell kaum).

Der Fehler selber tauchte immer erst nach ein paar Tagen Faltzeit auf und bis jetzt nie in Kombination mit dem Fehler "Bad State".

Fehler tauchte übrigens nur in Verbindung mit Spannungserhöhung auf > seit ich nur noch mit der Stockspannung übertackte hab ich ihn nicht wieder gesehen.


----------



## foldinghomealone (1. Februar 2017)

Danke für die Info.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, die GPU-Werte wie Temp, Spannung, Frequenz usw. mitspeichern zu lassen?
Bei den Pascals wird sowas ja dynamisch angepasst. Vielleicht würde ich dann einen Zusammenhang erkennen können.


----------



## FlyingPC (1. Februar 2017)

Habe eine noch viel einfachere Variante gerade getestet. 
HowTo ist online.


----------



## jumpel (1. Februar 2017)

Wie lange muss man denn aktiv sein um in die Teamliste aufgenommen zu werden?
Oder sind da einfach nur die besten 200 aufgezählt?
-> PC Games Hardware Individual Users List - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## hbf878 (1. Februar 2017)

jumpel schrieb:


> Wie lange muss man denn aktiv sein um in die Teamliste aufgenommen zu werden?
> Oder sind da einfach nur die besten 200 aufgezählt?
> -> PC Games Hardware Individual Users List - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


Auf der von dir erwähnten Seite werden nur die (innerhalb der letzten sieben Tage) aktiven Nutzer angezeigt. Das sind momentan knapp 200. Links am Rand bei "User Filter" kannst du auch auswählen, dass auch inaktive Nutzer angezeigt werden

PC Games Hardware Individual Users List - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## jumpel (1. Februar 2017)

Na gut, dann müsste ich aber mit drinnen stehen.
Oder meinst du ich muss durchgängig, ohne Pause die letzten 7 Tage WUs hochgeladen haben?

Wenn ich "all Users" filtere passts, dort steh ich auf Platz 719.


----------



## hbf878 (1. Februar 2017)

Also ich sehe dich bei den Aktiven auf Platz 158 . Es reicht übrigens eine einzige WU innerhalb der letzten 7 Tage, um "aktiv" zu sein


----------



## jumpel (1. Februar 2017)

ach komm!
Da stand ich vorher definitiv noch nicht drin... ach egal, danke dir das du mein Gewissen beruhigt hast ;]


----------



## Rarek (1. Februar 2017)

wofür hat man schließlich Kollegen?


----------



## FlyingPC (1. Februar 2017)

Falls es jemanden interessiert, bei mir wurde gerade der Core 0x21 auf die neue Version geupdatet.


----------



## Watertouch (1. Februar 2017)

Hi,
mein Xeon PC ist mittlerweile fertiggestellt. Einziges Manko: bei den PPD sind nicht mehr als 35K drin, was ich bei 14C/28T @2.5GHz etwas bescheiden finde. Kommt das Ergebnis so hin? Wenn ja bleibt der Xeon auch während der Faltwoche ungenutzt, 120W für 35K PPD sind mMn. ökologisch nicht zu rechtfertigen. 
Eingestellt hatte ich 7 Slots à 2C/4T.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ebastler (1. Februar 2017)

Willkommen im Club, mehr als 50k machen meine 8c16t @4,2GHz auch nicht... Bei 16T für eine WU.

Nervt mich gewaltig.

Als ich den neu hatte waren 250k CPU only drin, aber so gute WUs hatte ich seitdem nie wieder


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Februar 2017)

Watertouch schrieb:


> Hi,
> mein Xeon PC ist mittlerweile fertiggestellt. Einziges Manko: bei den PPD sind nicht mehr als 35K drin, was ich bei 14C/28T @2.5GHz etwas bescheiden finde. Kommt das Ergebnis so hin? Wenn ja bleibt der Xeon auch während der Faltwoche ungenutzt, 120W für 35K PPD sind mMn. ökologisch nicht zu rechtfertigen.
> Eingestellt hatte ich 7 Slots à 2C/4T.
> 
> ...


So ist das sehr ineffizient > hoher Verwaltungsaufwand durch so viele Clienten und du verschenkst so massiv Bonuspunkte. 

Ich würde höchstens 3 Clienten machen > 2X 12 und 1X 4


----------



## brooker (1. Februar 2017)

... Männers, nicht aufregen. Die neue WU-Generation ist in absehbarer Zeit ständig verfügbar und dann kommt Ihr sicher ausm Grinsen nicht mehr raus!


----------



## Rarek (1. Februar 2017)

naja... ich hatte bisher eine... die hatte 1k Punkte mehr als meine 4'er... macht 7 statt 6k, also grinsen würde ich für mehr...

oder dass mirt die 4'er sogar mehr brachten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JayTea (2. Februar 2017)

blaubär schrieb:


> Hey, es gibt eine neue Version vom Core 21 (V.0.0.18)
> Release: New core 21 v.0.0.18 with support for Nvidia drivers 375.57+ - Folding@Home
> Ich habe leider noch keine neue bekommen, ihr vielleicht schon? Gibts mehr Punkte?
> Wenn ich es richtig verstehe, wird es wohl eine leichte Steigerung erst dann geben, wenn nVidia den Hotfix wieder aus dem Treiber entfernt?



Bei mir läuft grade eine WU mit neuer Core-Version 0.0.18 allerdings mit dem alten Treiber 368.81.
Bin darauf aufmerken geworden, weil im Log ein Error stand: “CORE_OUTDATED“. PPD sind mit >200K auf jeden Fall gut aber kein neuer Spitzenwert.

@Rarek: bei mir haben die 0xa7 circa 86k PPD abgeworfen, wohingegen beim alten 0xa4 nur 25k drin sind. [6700K@6Threads@4,5GHz]
Ich hab da also schon eine deutliche Steigerung gemerkt!


----------



## foldinghomealone (2. Februar 2017)

Meine GPU taktet seit ein paar Stunden nicht mehr hoch. 
Es wird immer ein Temp-Limit angezeigt, obwohl da noch deutlich Luft nach oben ist. Auslastung ist nur bei 90% und Power nur bei 46%.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Irgendwelche Ideen?


----------



## harley765 (2. Februar 2017)

halb so wild. Bei der nächsten WU ist alles wieder anders.
Guck mal die unterschiede zwischen meinen beiden GPU's. Und den Anzeigen von Afterburner traue ich auch nicht immer. 
Kaum gibt es was zu tun für eine GPU schnellt Temp-Limit oder Power-Limit an hoch. Ich denke da weiss nur MSI was da genau (oder ungenau) angezeigt wird.



foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Meine GPU taktet seit ein paar Stunden nicht mehr hoch.
> Es wird immer ein Temp-Limit angezeigt, obwohl da noch deutlich Luft nach oben ist. Auslastung ist nur bei 90% und Power nur bei 46%.


----------



## Rarek (2. Februar 2017)

ohh... 46°C beim Falten...
meine GPU saugt 14°C "warme" Luft an und pendelt sich auf 75°C ein 
aber sie ist relativ leise dabei ^^


----------



## harley765 (2. Februar 2017)

ja ist halt alles unter Wasser... und undervoltet... 



Rarek schrieb:


> ohh... 46°C beim Falten...
> meine GPU saugt 14°C "warme" Luft an und pendelt sich auf 75°C ein
> aber sie ist relativ leise dabei ^^


----------



## Rarek (2. Februar 2017)

wenn ich die 150€ über hätte, würde ich mir auch nen 240'er (oder 280'er) radi gönnen und nen Wasserblock ^^
oder ich finde nen Angebot wie bei der 2. Wahl von AC wo's nen 360'er für 36€ gibt... wenn es denn welche gibt


----------



## foldinghomealone (2. Februar 2017)

harley765 schrieb:


> ...Bei der nächsten WU ist alles wieder anders.


Da bin ich mir nicht so sicher ohne manuellen Eingriff wie z.B. Neustart. Das ging über 3 WUs so.
Ich hatte das Problem schon mal 'früher'. Da hatte ich dann einfach Youtube gestartet und pausiert und die GPU hat hochgetaktet und blieb dort.

Jetzt nutze ich die iGPU für die Anzeige und die GPU nur zum Falten und der YT-Trick funktioniert leider nicht mehr.

Ich denke, es handelt sich um einen Bug irgendwo wenn er die Karte wg. Temp-Limit abriegelt, obwohl da ganz was anderes eingestellt ist.


----------



## foldinghomealone (2. Februar 2017)

harley765 schrieb:


> und undervoltet...


Wie hast du deine Pascal undervoltet? Mit dem Afterburner den ich verwende, geht es auf jeden Fall nicht.


----------



## harley765 (2. Februar 2017)

guckst Du da..

GTX1060/1070/1080 undervolten [GER] - YouTube



foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Wie hast du deine Pascal undervoltet? Mit dem Afterburner den ich verwende, geht es auf jeden Fall nicht.


----------



## JayTea (2. Februar 2017)

Ich hab mich grade gewundert, weshalb die Wassertemperatur bei mir so stark gefallen war... 
Im Log habe ich dann gesehen, dass das Runterladen der nächsten GPU-WU knapp 10 Minuten in Anspruch genommen hat?! 
Bekommt Stanford bereits jetzt Probleme, weil unser Team sich bereit macht für Übermorgen??


----------



## harley765 (2. Februar 2017)

die fürchten sich vor TEAM 70335... Die sollen ja genug WU's bereit halten..


----------



## foldinghomealone (2. Februar 2017)

harley765 schrieb:


> guckst Du da..
> GTX1060/1070/1080 undervolten [GER] - YouTube



Mit dieser Kurve rumzuspielen kenne ich schon. Aber überzeugt bin ich trotzdem nicht.
Der Vorteil der Karten ist doch, dass sie selbstständig so weit hochtakten können bis sie durch irgendein Limit begrenzt werden.

Wenn ich die Kurve aber so anpasse wie der Kollege im Video, dann begrenze ich die Leistung auf einen Maximalpunkt


----------



## harley765 (2. Februar 2017)

bei mir ist es Kurve so..

Stock bei 1000mV = 1898MHz
Kurve angepasst. bei 1000mV 2025MHz

Nach Stock Kurve käme die GPU gar nie auf 2025MHz (max 1987Mhz bei 1112mV)

Und wie Du an Afterburner siehst rechnet die GPU in der Regel schön mit 2025Mhz durch.

Wie Du an den Anhängen siehst. Bild1  mit angepasster Kurve. 
2012MHz bei 95% Auslastung und 75% Power

danach habe ich die GPU auf Stock zurück gestellt. (Bild2)

1936MHz bei 93% Auslastung und 90% Power mit ~15Watt mehr Verbrauch. (gerade nachgemessen)


----------



## foldinghomealone (2. Februar 2017)

Kannst du mal einen Screenshot einer Kurve posten, damit ich sie mit meiner vergleichen kann?


----------



## harley765 (2. Februar 2017)

ja doch  


foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Kannst du mal einen Screenshot einer Kurve posten, damit ich sie mit meiner vergleichen kann?


----------



## brooker (2. Februar 2017)

...  leider krank im Bett.


----------



## chischko (3. Februar 2017)

Gute Besserung!


----------



## Holdie (3. Februar 2017)

Gute Besserung Brooker


----------



## Derber-Shit (3. Februar 2017)

Gute Besserung!


----------



## harley765 (3. Februar 2017)

gute Besserung.
zum Glück faltet der PC auch wenn man im Bett liegt.. 



brooker schrieb:


> ...  leider krank im Bett.


----------



## Rarek (3. Februar 2017)

und das Zimmer bleibt dabei auch auf ner angenehmen wärme... 
wunderbar... F@H hilf sogar bei lokalen Krankheiten 

Edit:
ich hatte gestern eine 0xa7 mit 40k PPD... ja man kann doch grinsen über den Core ^^


----------



## foldinghomealone (3. Februar 2017)

brooker schrieb:


> ...  leider krank im Bett.



Hat dich das FAH-Virus infiziert?

Gute Besserung


----------



## foldinghomealone (3. Februar 2017)

harley765 schrieb:


> ja doch



Danke, wieso dieser Sprung?


----------



## mattinator (3. Februar 2017)

@*brooker*
Gute Besserung, meine Frau hat auch ziemlich heftig die Grippe erwischt.


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Februar 2017)

brooker schrieb:


> ...  leider krank im Bett.



Besser als krank auf der Autobahn 
Gute Besserung - Bro.


----------



## harley765 (3. Februar 2017)

weil ich zu faul war den Rest anzupassen. 
ne ich wollte einfach den max Takt bei 1Volt einstellen. Wenn die GPU nichts zu tun hat taktet sie sowieso weit unter die in der Kurve angegebenen Werte. 


foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Danke, wieso dieser Sprung?


----------



## kampfschaaaf (3. Februar 2017)

Booh - Windows10 hat mir an 3 Rechnern nacheinander einen verbotenen Neustart gemacht. Fällt ja nur auf, weil die Lüfter der GraKas stehen. Dabei habe ich in den Einstellungen die Option 'zum Neustart benachrichtigen' angewählt. Hat immer funktioniert. Jetzt muß ich besser aufpassen.... Muß wohl was systemkritisches gefixed worden sein, wenn das 3 Rechner von mir betraf. Wann die anderen dran sind, kann ich nicht sehen, die arbeiten munter weiter - werde aber besser aufpassen, damit heute Nacht volle Leistung anliegt!

Gut falt
- kampfschaaaf -


----------



## Rarek (3. Februar 2017)

wenn die nur zum Falten sind und kelinere Arbeiten nebenbei, würde ich dir W7 empfehlen... solange es Windoof sein muss


----------



## alexk94 (3. Februar 2017)

Was empfiehlt ihr für ein Kühlerdesign  für eine horizontale Grafikkarte. Meine R9 380 4GB Nitro von Sapphire heizt mit 70 Grad Kerntemperatur beim falten kräftig die Luft vom Thermaltake Urban S1 auf.  Möchte das nur wissen, damit ich bei nächsten GK-Kauf das Richtige kaufe. Jetzt ist es mir etwas zu laut, um den PC fürs falten auch über die Nacht laufen zu lassen und im Sommer wird es wetten von der Lautstärke her noch schlimmer. 

Eine Frage an die Referenzdesign-Nutzer der RX 480. Hat die einen 75 mm Lüfter oder einen 65 mm. Beim CB-Test werden 65 mm angeben, aber bei der Sapphire als Referenzdesign zum Beispiel sind 75 mm im Preisvergleich angeben. Was ist richtig?

Noch ein kleiner Tipp, den ich im Hardwareluxx-Forum gefunden habe. Man sollte die Aufkleber der "Hersteller" auf den Kühlern der Referenzdesigns von der RX 470/480 entfernen. Die sind nicht immer mittig und können so Lagerschäden schneller entstehen lassen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Februar 2017)

@brooker:
Gute Besserung.


----------



## JayTea (3. Februar 2017)

Jau, auch von mir gute Besserung!   Sag Bescheid, falls du einen privaten Krnakenpfleger brauchst. 

Entsprechend zur Aktionswoche gab es bei mir vorgestern einen Trauerfall aufgrund von Krebs in der Familie. 
Mein System läuft auch bereits unter Volllast:
6700K@4,5GHz, max. 48°C
GTX 960, max. 45°C
Wassertemp., 27,8°C
Raumtemp., 20-21°C
Was ist denn bei der Wassertemperatur so für ein Wert en vogue?!  => Danke! 
Ediths Nachschlag: Ich hab keinen Lüfter an die Pumpe angeschlossen aber unter Daten (aquastream xt > Sensordaten > Lüfter) steht ein Punkt "Endstufentemperatur". Was ist denn das?!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Februar 2017)

35-40°C.

Mein persönliches Limit liegt bei max. 35°C nach Abkühlung durch den Mora (Eingangsseitig wird sicher ein paar Grad mehr sein).


----------



## Rarek (3. Februar 2017)

bei Wasser fällt mir ein..

wo im Kreislauf sollte ich am besten nen Tempsensor anbringen bei einem AGB(inkl. Pumpe) - CPU - Radi - GPU - großer Radi - AGB Kreislauf?
und ähnliche Frage auch für nen optischen Flussanzeiger


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Februar 2017)

@Rarek:
Kommt drauf an wieviele Sensoren du verbauen willst.
Mir reicht einer und der sitzt zwischen Mora und Pumpen so das diese maximal 35°C abbekommen.

Optischer Flussanzeiger spielt keine Rolle wo (ist ja ein geschlossenes System und folglich überall das Wasser gleich schnell).


----------



## Rarek (3. Februar 2017)

ich würde Anzeiger und Sensor direkt hintereinander packen und dann an den Ausgang vom ersten Radi haun, aber vor der Pumpe macht das auch gut sinn... 
ich denke ich hau den Sensor dann an den AGB input und den Anzeiger dann dahin wie oben beschrieben... den kümmert wärme ja net ^^

es wäre nur ein Sensor für Wasser, dann noch 3 für Luft - aber die drei sind eher nebensächlich 

danke für die Hilfe


----------



## brooker (3. Februar 2017)

@JT: ... mein Beileid.


----------



## SimonSlowfood (3. Februar 2017)

faltwoche vor der Tür und  Internet Totalausfall. Synchronisiert nicht mal bis zum DSLAM raus auf die Straße


----------



## JayTea (3. Februar 2017)

brooker schrieb:


> @JT: ... mein Beileid.


Danke, der " " passte in diesem Fall nicht so ganz als Reaktion auf deinen Beitrag. 

@Alex: Hattest du die weitere Nachfrage von Edith oben gesehen?

@Simon: Oooh ooh, mach keinen Sch****!!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Februar 2017)

@JT:
Ne, hatte ich nich mehr gesehen.

Bin ich leider überfragt, taucht auch bei mir im der Aqasuit-Software nicht auf > welcher Version nutzt du?
Ich hab noch die 2016.


@SimonSlowfood:
 
Bitte helft Faltgötter


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kampfschaaaf (3. Februar 2017)

alexk94 schrieb:


> Was empfiehlt ihr für ein Kühlerdesign  für eine horizontale Grafikkarte. Meine R9 380 4GB Nitro von Sapphire heizt mit 70 Grad Kerntemperatur beim falten kräftig die Luft vom Thermaltake Urban S1 auf.  Möchte das nur wissen, damit ich bei nächsten GK-Kauf das Richtige kaufe. Jetzt ist es mir etwas zu laut, um den PC fürs falten auch über die Nacht laufen zu lassen und im Sommer wird es wetten von der Lautstärke her noch schlimmer.
> 
> Eine Frage an die Referenzdesign-Nutzer der RX 480. Hat die einen 75 mm Lüfter oder einen 65 mm. Beim CB-Test werden 65 mm angeben, aber bei der Sapphire als Referenzdesign zum Beispiel sind 75 mm im Preisvergleich angeben. Was ist richtig?
> 
> Noch ein kleiner Tipp, den ich im Hardwareluxx-Forum gefunden habe. Man sollte die Aufkleber der "Hersteller" auf den Kühlern der Referenzdesigns von der RX 470/480 entfernen. Die sind nicht immer mittig und können so Lagerschäden schneller entstehen lassen.



Hai,
bei Deiner Nitro entsteht durchaus ne Menge heißer Luft im Gehäuse. Damit sich Dein CPU-Kühler damit nicht befassen muß, empfehle ich hier eine Überdruckkühlung von vorne und oben. Dabei ist es logisch, daß im Heck und im Boden nicht ein Lüfter zu sein braucht. Zudem saugt Dein Lüfter der CPU die Luft dann nicht mehr von "vorne" sondern von oben und bläst es auf die Backplate der Nitro. Da die Luft nur nach hinten kann, kommt nix mehr von der warmen Luft bei der CPU an. So mache ich das bei geschlossenen Gehäusen. Alle anderen Lüfterplätze, die Du nicht belegen kannst, mußte abkleben. Sonst funzt das nicht mit dem Überdruck, der nach hinten weg soll. Falls Dein Gehäuse die Möglichkeit nicht bietet, von oben Luft direkt zum Kühler zu befördern, dann dreh die Luftzirkulation um. Dreh vorne und hinten die Lüfter und laß die warme Luft vorne austreten. Dann saugt er durch das Unterdruckprinzip von hinten an. Die Lüfter der CPU mußte dann auch drehen, damit er auch von hinten Frischluft bekommt. Das gilt auch für den Hecklüfter. Der große Nachteil ist aber, daß die Staubfilter nutzlos sind, bei gedrehtem Luftstrom. Kommt also drauf an, was Du für ein Gehäuse und wie viele Lüfter Du zur Verfügung hast.
MfG


----------



## JayTea (3. Februar 2017)

Dann liegts vll an der älteren Version; steht oben links im Bild.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Februar 2017)

JayTea schrieb:


> Dann liegts vll an der älteren Version; steht ooben links im Bild.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wird daran liegen.

Wenn ich es mir so ansehe, tippe ich auf die Temperatur der Elektronik der Pumpe > frag doch mal in der Wakü-Ecke nach.


----------



## harley765 (4. Februar 2017)

Es ist so still hier.. . gucken alle ihrem Rechner beim falten zu?


----------



## brooker (4. Februar 2017)

... Begeisterung über die ersten Werte!


----------



## c00LsPoT (4. Februar 2017)

Die vier GTX 670er (760ti) bringens einfach nicht. Da muss halt die GTX980 dauerfalten.^^ Gibt leider nicht viele Punkte aber es kommt stetig was dazu. Kleinvieh macht auch Mist.


----------



## SimonSlowfood (4. Februar 2017)

Internet nach wie vor kaputt. 
Man hat mir aber etwas Datenvolumen zugesichert für den Handy Vertrag. leider bin ich ja nicht 24/7 zuhause und kann mein handy da ran hängen.


----------



## jumpel (4. Februar 2017)

Upsi... irgendwie dachte ich, dass letzten Montag 0:00 Uhr schon der Startschuss war. Seitdem rödelt meine Kiste und ich werde heute Nacht die Million Punkte Marke hinter mir lassen 

Naja, wird alles in allem egal sein, hauptsache WUs.
Evtl. lasse ich ihn die nächste Woche auch nur rechnen, kostet mich so ca. 6,- € pro Woche wenn ich mich nicht verrechnet hab ;]


----------



## ebastler (4. Februar 2017)

Ich hab endlich Mal wieder eine a7 WU für meine CPU, die rödelt grad mit 220-250k PPD vor sich hin


----------



## FlyingPC (4. Februar 2017)

Kurze Frage: Kann der Client auch schon eine neue WU während des Hochladens rechnen? Also, dass man sie schon früher runterlädt und dann wenn die eine fertig ist, kann die neue direkt beginnen.


----------



## foldinghomealone (4. Februar 2017)

Naja, ich denke, das könnte kontraproduktiv sein. 

Sobald die WU runtergeladen wurde beginnt der Timer für die Berechnung der Punkt. Lädt man also viel zu früh runter, dann verliert man Punkte.
Das hängt also davon ab, wie lange die TPF im Vergleich zur Größe des Downloads ist, ob es sich lohnt.

Bei mir fängt der Down- und Upload dann an, wenn die WU zu 100% fertiggestellt ist. 
Da der Download schneller ist als der Upload beginnt die Berechnung der WU, während die vorherige WU noch hochgeladen wird.

Edit:
Ich habe "next-unit-percentage" auch auf 100 eingestellt.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Februar 2017)

Das macht der Client schon von sich aus:
Bei 99% holt er sich standartmässig ne neue WU.

Mit der Option "next-unit-percentage" kann man einstellen wan er sich ne neue WU holen soll > ich selber habe 100 eingestellt, so holt er sich zuerst ne neue WU und lädt die fertig im Anschluss hoch.


----------



## foldinghomealone (4. Februar 2017)

SimonSlowfood schrieb:


> Internet nach wie vor kaputt.
> Man hat mir aber etwas Datenvolumen zugesichert für den Handy Vertrag. leider bin ich ja nicht 24/7 zuhause und kann mein handy da ran hängen.



Du musst ja nur bei Down- und Upload daheim sein... 
Oder du machst mal Handyfreies WE, hat doch auch mal was, oder?


----------



## FlyingPC (4. Februar 2017)

Danke an @foldingathomealone und @A.Meier-PS3.

Ich habe "next-unit-percentage" jetzt auch auf 100 gestellt. Es geht mir eigentlich nur darum, dass er schonmal weiter foldet ohne durch den Upload gestört zu werden. Da ich nicht die beste Internetleitung habe und somit der Upload schon mal 7 Minuten in Anspruch nehmen kann.


----------



## padawan1971 (4. Februar 2017)

padawan1971 schrieb:


> Hallo an alle ...
> 
> Habe etwas gebastelt und festgestellt das es eine Möglichkeit den leeren PCI-E Slot knapp oberhalb des Netzteiles auf meinem Sabertooth trotz SLI fürs Folding zu nutzen
> mit hilfe einer PCI-E x16 zu X1 per USB (siehe Bilder ) aus einem bekannten Auktionshauses.
> ...



N´Abend so habe gestern und heute gefaltet und gebastelt ..
Gestern habe ich den PC mit "nur" 2x 1080 FE falten lassen ... lief gut und habe festgestellt das ein FX 8150 gegen die Intel CPU´s im nachteil ist wie hier schon mal angemerkt wurde.. *Heul*
Naja und dann die Sache mit dem PCI Adapter ... Afterburner 4.3. Final erkennt alles Drei  nur strürtzt bei allem ab ... Ohne Afterburner gibt es nach einiger Zeit auch absturze ... Mist ...
das erfordert wohl noch mehr Zeit ... aber das muss wohl warten bis zur Nächsten Faltwoche ... ob AMD bis dahin wohl ne bessere CPU am Start hat ??

Gruss an alle Falter ...


----------



## kampfschaaaf (4. Februar 2017)

padawan1971 schrieb:


> N´Abend so habe gestern und heute gefaltet und gebastelt ..
> Gestern habe ich den PC mit "nur" 2x 1080 FE falten lassen ... lief gut und habe festgestellt das ein FX 8150 gegen die Intel CPU´s im nachteil ist wie hier schon mal angemerkt wurde.. *Heul*
> Naja und dann die Sache mit dem PCI Adapter ... Afterburner 4.3. Final erkennt alles Drei  nur strürtzt bei allem ab ... Ohne Afterburner gibt es nach einiger Zeit auch absturze ... Mist ...
> das erfordert wohl noch mehr Zeit ... aber das muss wohl warten bis zur Nächsten Faltwoche ... ob AMD bis dahin wohl ne bessere CPU am Start hat ??
> ...



Mit 2 Karten und 4 von 8 abgeschaltenen Modulen, kannst Du getrost mitfalten. Eine dritte Karte wird Dir keine Freude bringen, wenn Du kein vernünftiges Riserkabel nutzt. Du hast nämlich genügend Lanes mit Deinem Chipsatz. Wenn ich Mittelklasseinteldinger verbaue, wie die 115x, dann muß ich schon echt jonglieren, was ich wo reinstecke. Bei X58, X79, FX890/*FX990 *ist das kein Problem.

Warum 4 Module abschalten? Nun, Du mußt die verbleibenden 2C4T auf mindestens stabile 4,5GHz bringen. Das ist mit im BIOS teildeaktiviertem Kern einfacher. Dann kannste mit 2 GTX1080 hier alles wegblasen, was Dir einfällt. Und zwar mit einem AMD!
Wie Du Deine CPU stabil und auf Mehrleistung übertaktest, findest Du hier im Forum. Meinen 8320E konnte ich mit 5GHz laufen lassen, dann wird Deiner auf einem Sabertooth auch 4,5 teildeaktiviert schaffen. Nicht übertreiben, keine hohen Spannungen und auch die CPU Northbridge mittakten. Da steckt unglaubliches Potential. 

Deine GPUs solltest Du nicht mit dem Powerlimit quälen. Kannst ja mal ausprobieren, was beim Falten 90% oder 100% bringen. Nix. Es kommt auf die Temp an. Laß die guten FEs auf Werkstakt laufen, dann stürzt Dir auch vermutlich nix ab.

So, Gut Falt
kampfschaaaf


----------



## foldinghomealone (4. Februar 2017)

Von den Leistungswerten her, kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, dass ein FX 8150 nicht zwei 1080er befeuern kann.  Wieviele PPD machen denn die 2 Karten?

Poste doch mal die Auslastung der CPU beim Falten mit zwei 1080ern und einen Screenshot des FAH-Clients


----------



## Cartesius (4. Februar 2017)

Wichtiger wäre doch die *Auslastung der GPUs* beim Falten! 
Ist der Prozessor stark genug, dann sollten die GPUs weit über 90 % ausgelastet sein.


----------



## foldinghomealone (4. Februar 2017)

die GPU-Auslastung könnte von der Graka selbst limitiert sein, weswegen ich die GPU-Auslastung als nicht maßgeblich ansehe. 
Deshalb habe ich auch nach den PPDs gefragt, um die Leistung der GPU mit anderen vergleichen zu können.

Edit: Da die PPDs natürlich auch durch durch die GPU begrenzt sein können, habe ich auch nach der CPU-Auslastung gefragt, um zu erkennen, ob die CPU die Ursache für die Begrenzung ist.


----------



## padawan1971 (5. Februar 2017)

kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Mit 2 Karten und 4 von 8 abgeschaltenen Modulen, kannst Du getrost mitfalten. Eine dritte Karte wird Dir keine Freude bringen, wenn Du kein vernünftiges Riserkabel nutzt. Du hast nämlich genügend Lanes mit Deinem Chipsatz. Wenn ich Mittelklasseinteldinger verbaue, wie die 115x, dann muß ich schon echt jonglieren, was ich wo reinstecke. Bei X58, X79, FX890/*FX990 *ist das kein Problem.
> 
> Warum 4 Module abschalten? Nun, Du mußt die verbleibenden 2C4T auf mindestens stabile 4,5GHz bringen. Das ist mit im BIOS teildeaktiviertem Kern einfacher. Dann kannste mit 2 GTX1080 hier alles wegblasen, was Dir einfällt. Und zwar mit einem AMD!
> Wie Du Deine CPU stabil und auf Mehrleistung übertaktest, findest Du hier im Forum. Meinen 8320E konnte ich mit 5GHz laufen lassen, dann wird Deiner auf einem Sabertooth auch 4,5 teildeaktiviert schaffen. Nicht übertreiben, keine hohen Spannungen und auch die CPU Northbridge mittakten. Da steckt unglaubliches Potential.
> ...


Hallo und Danke für die Tipps ...
Mhh die Cpu läuft mit 3.9 Ghz der Bus mit 250 mhz ... mehr will er bei 8 Kernen nicht (4 Module Richtig?)
Das mit den Teil deaktivieren kann ich mal versuchen .. Die Temp der GraKas lag bei 60 Grad ich denke das ist nicht zuviel  

Die dritte Karte ist auch nur ein Versuch weil die liegt hier so rum und könnte sich nützlich machen .wenn nicht auch gut ... vielleicht den Gehäuse test aufmerksam prüfen,und kein Raiserkabel sondern ein größeres Gehäuse nehmen ...  

Der Puter ist nur mit 3 Karten abgesemmelt ich denke,mal der Treiber lief nicht 100% tig ...
Denn nur mit den 1080 FE's gings einwandfrei .. 
Jetzt muss ich erstmal die Fehler auskurieren dann mal weiter sehen 
schönen Sonntag  an alle ..


Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190 mit Tapatalk


----------



## padawan1971 (5. Februar 2017)

Cartesius schrieb:


> Wichtiger wäre doch die *Auslastung der GPUs* beim Falten!
> Ist der Prozessor stark genug, dann sollten die GPUs weit über 90 % ausgelastet sein.


Die GPU Auslastung lag bei ca 80-90 % schwankt etwas ...

Gruss 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190 mit Tapatalk


----------



## foldinghomealone (5. Februar 2017)

@Cartesius: Und, begrenzt jetzt die CPU?


----------



## Cartesius (5. Februar 2017)

@fha: Nach meiner Erfahrung würde ich dies vermuten.

Denn selbst wenn meine Grafikkarte ins Temperatur- oder Powerlimit läuft, liegt die GPU-Auslastung laut MSI-Afterburner trotzdem in den hohen 90ern (idR 96-99 %).
Bei früheren Faltversuchen mit wirklich steinalten (Athlon 64 & Athlon 64 X2) CPUs wurde die GPU definitiv von der CPU ausgebremst und die Auslastung war dementsprechend niedirg, siehe hier.

Und warum sollte sich die GPU beim Falten selber limitieren? Aber gut, meine GTX 760 ist ja nun auch schon etwas älter und mit einer aktuelleren NVidea GPU habe ich bisher nicht falten können, ich habe also keine Ahnung wie sich die aktuellen NVidea GPUs beim Falten verhalten 

Aber natürlich ist es für eine richtige Flaschenhals-Analyse notwendig mindestens die CPU- und GPU-Auslastung und die Temperaturen zu protokollieren. Da dies aber doch etwas Aufwand bedeutet, habe ich nach der GPU-Auslastung gefragt, so kann man doch schon mal eine Prognose abgeben.


----------



## foldinghomealone (5. Februar 2017)

Ich glaub erst daran, wenn ich CPU-Auslastung und PPDs sehe. Ich hoffe, er postet bald mal was


----------



## HisN (5. Februar 2017)

Ich bekomme meine beiden Titanen zur Zeit (4Ghz 5960x) auch nicht in die Nähe von 90%
Btw... Ich habe bald meine 1000. WU geschafft. Ich glaube ich bin in der Top50 der mit den wenigsten WUs. 
Was die Grakas recht effizient aussehen lässt in der Hinsicht.


----------



## JayTea (5. Februar 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Also langsam wirds mir doch zu viel, beziehungsweise zu wenig...?!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Februar 2017)

@JT:
Neustart vom System hast du schon versucht, oder?


Ich persönlich hoffe gerade das es genug Gross-SMP/Threads-WUs für die Dauer der Faltaktion hat > seit Freitag Abend falten meinen Xeons ausschliesslich P13800.


----------



## JayTea (5. Februar 2017)

Beim Blick ins Log glaube ich erkannt zu haben, dass für den CPU-Slot eine neue WU angefragt wurde, der Server nicht liefern konnte, bei einem anderen Server angeklopft wurde und dort erfolgreich eine neue WU heruntergeladen werden konnte. Das ganze innerhalb von ein paar Sekunden. Von daher eigentlich kein großes Problem.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 In letzter Zeit bei mir recht häufig und eher unüblich.
Nachtrag: okay, heute Mittag wars ne Pause von ein paar Minütchen:


Spoiler



14:52:38:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 250000 out of 250000 steps  (100%)
14:52:39:WU02:FS00:0xa4ynamicWrapper: Finished Work Unit: sleep=10000
14:52:39:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:8080
14:52:39:WU00:FS00:Assigned to work server 128.252.203.2
14:52:39:WU00:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: RUNNING cpu:6 from 128.252.203.2
14:52:39:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 128.252.203.2:8080
14:52:40:ERROR:WU00:FS00:Exception: Server did not assign work unit
14:52:40:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:8080
14:52:41:WU00:FS00:Assigned to work server 128.252.203.2
14:52:41:WU00:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: RUNNING cpu:6 from 128.252.203.2
14:52:41:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 128.252.203.2:8080
14:52:41:ERROR:WU00:FS00:Exception: Server did not assign work unit
14:52:49:WU02:FS00:0xa4:
14:52:49:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Finished Work Unit:
14:52:49:WU02:FS00:0xa4:- Reading up to 811608 from "02/wudata_01.trr": Read 811608
14:52:49:WU02:FS00:0xa4:trr file hash check passed.
14:52:49:WU02:FS00:0xa4:- Reading up to 746248 from "02/wudata_01.xtc": Read 746248
14:52:49:WU02:FS00:0xa4:xtc file hash check passed.
14:52:49:WU02:FS00:0xa4:edr file hash check passed.
14:52:49:WU02:FS00:0xa4:logfile size: 22809
14:52:49:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Leaving Run
14:52:51:WU02:FS00:0xa4:- Writing 1583153 bytes of core data to disk...
14:52:51:WU02:FS00:0xa4one: 1582641 -> 1537984 (compressed to 97.1 percent)
14:52:51:WU02:FS00:0xa4:  ... Done.
14:52:51:WU02:FS00:0xa4:- Shutting down core
14:52:51:WU02:FS00:0xa4:
14:52:51:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
14:52:51:WU02:FS00:FahCore returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
14:52:51:WU02:FS00:Sending unit results: id:02 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:9035 run:7 clone:2 gen:604 core:0xa4 unit:0x000002a0ab436c9e56982f0e0adeee36
14:52:51:WU02:FS00:Uploading 1.47MiB to 171.67.108.158
14:52:51:WU02:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.158:8080
14:52:59:WU02:FS00:Upload 25.56%
14:53:09:WU02:FS00:Upload complete
14:53:09:WU02:FS00:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
14:53:09:WU02:FS00:Final credit estimate, 1924.00 points
14:53:09:WU02:FS00:Cleaning up
14:53:40:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:8080
14:53:41:WU00:FS00:Assigned to work server 128.252.203.2
14:53:41:WU00:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: READY cpu:6 from 128.252.203.2
14:53:41:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 128.252.203.2:8080
14:53:41:ERROR:WU00:FS00:Exception: Server did not assign work unit
14:55:17:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:8080
14:55:18:WU00:FS00:Assigned to work server 128.252.203.2
14:55:18:WU00:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: READY cpu:6 from 128.252.203.2
14:55:18:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 128.252.203.2:8080
14:55:18:ERROR:WU00:FS00:Exception: Server did not assign work unit
14:57:55:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:8080
14:57:55:WU00:FS00:Assigned to work server 128.252.203.2
14:57:55:WU00:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: READY cpu:6 from 128.252.203.2
14:57:55:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 128.252.203.2:8080
14:57:55:ERROR:WU00:FS00:Exception: Server did not assign work unit
15:02:09:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:8080
15:02:09:WU00:FS00:Assigned to work server 171.67.108.158
15:02:09:WU00:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: READY cpu:6 from 171.67.108.158
15:02:09:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.158:8080
15:02:12:WU00:FS00ownloading 806.31KiB
15:02:16:WU00:FS00ownload complete
15:02:16:WU00:FS00:Received Unit: id:00 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:9032 run:648 clone:1 gen:454 core:0xa4 unit:0x00000206ab436c9e569832a0cbd22fd5
15:02:16:WU00:FS00:Starting
15:02:16:WU00:FS00:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/ProgramData/FAHClient/cores/fahwebx.stanford.edu/cores/Win32/AMD64/Core_a4.fah/FahCore_a4.exe -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 6828 -checkpoint 15 -np 6
15:02:16:WU00:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 968
15:02:16:WU00:FS00:Core PID:9032
15:02:16:WU00:FS00:FahCore 0xa4 started
15:02:16:WU00:FS00:0xa4:
15:02:16:WU00:FS00:0xa4:*------------------------------*
15:02:16:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Folding@Home Gromacs GB Core
15:02:16:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Version 2.27 (Dec. 15, 2010)
15:02:16:WU00:FS00:0xa4:
15:02:16:WU00:FS00:0xa4reparing to commence simulation
15:02:16:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Looking at optimizations...
15:02:16:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Created dyn
15:02:16:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Files status OK
15:02:16:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Expanded 825149 -> 1398024 (decompressed 169.4 percent)
15:02:16:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=825149 data_size=1398024, decompressed_data_size=1398024 diff=0
15:02:16:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Digital signature verified
15:02:16:WU00:FS00:0xa4:
15:02:16:WU00:FS00:0xa4roject: 9032 (Run 648, Clone 1, Gen 454)
15:02:16:WU00:FS00:0xa4:
15:02:16:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Assembly optimizations on if available.
15:02:16:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Entering M.D.
15:02:22:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Mapping NT from 6 to 6 
15:02:22:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 0 out of 250000 steps  (0%)
15:03:25:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 2500 out of 250000 steps  (1%)


----------



## brooker (5. Februar 2017)

Gerade ist bei Alternate mit dem Gutscheincode: NEWS52525, der Intel Pentium G4560 für 56,90 zuhaben. Für einen neuen Folder sollte die CPU gut passen.
Danke für den Hinweis: FlyingPC


----------



## padawan1971 (5. Februar 2017)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> @Cartesius: Und, begrenzt jetzt die CPU?


Ja die CPU oder etwas anderes begrenzt ... Habe 2 Module deaktiviert und dann auf 4.5 Ghz wie empfohlen probiert .. jo lief 5 Stunden dann hat sich der PC mal wieder "herunter gefahren" 
Ich habe die Takt und Auslastung immer im,Auge behalten u,d die GPU's lagen  ri ca 85% und die cpu bei ca 60 % 
Aber von Zeit zu Zeit cpu bei 100% und gpu bei 15% ...,warum ? Virenscanner ? 
Wie,ich schon mal schrieb ... viel Arbeit wohl noch bis es stabil läuft .. 
Wie soll ich eine zuverlässige ppd bekommen,wenn der pc nicht will ... werde mal weniger Takt,nehmen 

So gruss an alle .. good folding ..

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190 mit Tapatalk


----------



## kampfschaaaf (5. Februar 2017)

Windows beschäftigt sich gerne mit sich selbst und überprüft das ganze dann nochmal, fängt dann von vorne an und vergleicht das mit einander. Das kann Windows ganz von alleine und macht das mit Inbrunst. Dabei wird eine Menge CPU-Leistung verbraten! 

Deine 85% GPU-Auslastung sind nicht schlimm, wenn trotzdem 700k ppd pro Karte rauskommen. Wenn aber die Auslastung durch das Hochtakten nicht zugenommen hat, dann stimmt irgendwas anderes nicht. Wenn Du die 700k ppd auch mit 4GHz hinbekommst, dann ist es auch gut. Laß auf gar keinen Fall Deine CPU mitfalten! Nicht mal mit einem einzigen Kern!

MfG


----------



## foldinghomealone (5. Februar 2017)

Wobei 700'PPD für eine 1080 eher Stromsparmodus bedeuten. Mit einer 1080 sollten eher 850-900'PPD drin sein.

Es wäre immer noch am einfachsten, hier ein paar Screenshots zu posten, dann wären wir der Lösung schon näher...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Februar 2017)

@kampfschaaaf:
Auch wenn ich hier gerade wie ein Moralapostel rüberkomme, aber verwechsle hier bitte nicht die Wichtigkeit von PPD und WUs > die Wissenschaft hat rein gar nichts an den Punkten  > die wollen durchgefaltene WUs mit dennen sie arbeiten können. 

Ich selber opfere einiges an Punkten um mehr WU's rauszuhauen > auch wenn meine Xeons meine Titans durch das mitfalten ausbremsen, haue ich trotzdem in der Zeit die sie verlieren bis zu 4 WUs mehr raus.


----------



## harley765 (6. Februar 2017)

Ich habs schon mal gesagt.
Ich falte gegen den Krebs.
Nicht für Punkte.


----------



## -H1N1- (6. Februar 2017)

Also das wichtigste sind die WU's? Da bin ich ja beruhigt... Punkte fallen bei mir nämlich kaum ab (falte zu 90% mit dem Laptop). 

Gesendet von meinem ONE E1003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rarek (6. Februar 2017)

mit Punkten kann Stanford nichts anfangen  
die sind nur als Anreiz gedacht ^^ (meine ich mal gehört zu haben)


----------



## kampfschaaaf (6. Februar 2017)

Nun das Eine schließt das Andere ja auch nicht aus.
 Mein Xeon w3680 faltet ja auch mit 9 Freds auf 4GHz mit. Ich falte gegen Krebs und fürPunkte. Das schließt sich ebenfalls nicht aus. Unsere Teamkurve wird jedenfalls durch ppd genährt und die sieht super aus.
MfG


----------



## Rarek (6. Februar 2017)

9 Freds gehen?
wiel wegen der Primzahl Problematik bzw. deren multiplikatoren (13 x 2 z.B.)
wobei 3x2 ja auch geht... hmm...


----------



## binär-11110110111 (6. Februar 2017)

Nimm DAS, LinusTechTips-Team ! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## foldinghomealone (6. Februar 2017)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Nimm DAS, LinusTechTips-Team !



Dann hoffe ich mal, dass das zu ordentlich Gegenreaktion führt. Für die Wissenschaft.


----------



## ebastler (6. Februar 2017)

Ich habe heute Morgen um 9 Uhr 750 Punkte gutgeschrieben gekriegt laut folding.extremeoverclocking.com.

Da hab ich noch geschlafen, ebenso alle meine Rechner. Gestern hat nur mein Desktop gefaltet und da hab ich mit 16 Threads tendenziell nur riesen-WUs. 

Ne Idee woher die Punkte kommen? Bin verwirrt ^^
Ich habe zwar viel NaCl am Notebook laufen in letzter Zeit, aber gestern garantiert nicht.


----------



## SimonSlowfood (6. Februar 2017)

Eine Passiv gekühlte 1050Ti:

GeForce GTX 1050 Ti KalmX im Test: Palits passiv gekuhlte Grafikkarte ist die schnellste - ComputerBase

Hätte ich meine Zotac nicht, wärs die geworden.

Noch was anders, ich woltle gestern mitm Gaming rechner folden und hab einen "OpenCL.dll nicht gefunden" Fehler bekommen. Jemand ne Idee was das nun wieder ist?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Februar 2017)

@ebastler:
Faltet jemand anders auf deinen Account? 



SimonSlowfood schrieb:


> Eine Passiv gekühlte 1050Ti:
> 
> GeForce GTX 1050 Ti KalmX im Test: Palits passiv gekuhlte Grafikkarte ist die schnellste - ComputerBase


Passiv und falten ist keine gute Dauerkombi.


----------



## kampfschaaaf (6. Februar 2017)

SimonSlowfood schrieb:


> Eine Passiv gekühlte 1050Ti:
> 
> GeForce GTX 1050 Ti KalmX im Test: Palits passiv gekuhlte Grafikkarte ist die schnellste - ComputerBase
> 
> ...



Windows hat vermutlich ein update gefahren und dadurch Teile des NVidia-Treibers kaputtzerstört. Einfach nur den Treiber neu aufspielen, der under C:\NVIDIA zu finden ist und gut is! Da kann man gleich die alten Generationen von Treibern rauslöschen, nur die aktuellste Versionsnummer ist Vonnöten. 
MfG


----------



## ebastler (6. Februar 2017)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @ebastler:
> Faltet jemand anders auf deinen Account?



Alles andere macht keinen Sinn, aber wer und warum? 🙈
Und ohne Passkey noch dazu, denn den hab natürlich nur ich.


----------



## brooker (6. Februar 2017)

... News auf der Main: Folding @ Home 2017: Faltwoche zum Welt-Krebstag - Rekord am Wochenende


----------



## foldinghomealone (6. Februar 2017)

@ebastler: Wurde in letzter Zeit mal eine WU abgebrochen, so dass du vllt. Teilpunkte bekommen hast?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Februar 2017)

ebastler schrieb:


> Alles andere macht keinen Sinn, aber wer und warum? 
> Und ohne Passkey noch dazu, denn den hab natürlich nur ich.


Das Problem ist das in ein Faltname nicht nur einmal vergeben werden kann > Wolf zum Beispiel existiert weltweit mindestens 24 mal. 

Wenn jetzt dein Name weltweit einzigartig war und der andere ohne Passkey faltet landen die Punkte bei dir.



foldinghomealone's-Vorschlag wäre auch ne Möglichkeit.


----------



## c00LsPoT (6. Februar 2017)

Ich kann über die beiden kleinen Antec H600 Pro echt nicht meckern. Halten meine XEONs bei 3GHz unter 60°C beim Falten. Und 32 (2x 16) Threads geben mehr Punkte als eine GTX 670, die stundenlang vor sich hinrödelt. Echt die falschen Karten zum Falten. Aber man spart die Heizkosten.   Gleich mal schauen ob es 32er WUs gibt.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Februar 2017)

c00LsPoT schrieb:


> Gleich mal schauen ob es 32er WUs gibt.


Hat aktuell was da.


----------



## SimonSlowfood (6. Februar 2017)

kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Windows hat vermutlich ein update gefahren und dadurch Teile des NVidia-Treibers kaputtzerstört. Einfach nur den Treiber neu aufspielen, der under C:\NVIDIA zu finden ist und gut is! Da kann man gleich die alten Generationen von Treibern rauslöschen, nur die aktuellste Versionsnummer ist Vonnöten.
> MfG



Oo langsam wird mir Win10 immer unsympathischer 



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Passiv und falten ist keine gute Dauerkombi.



Ach, wenn die Gehäusebelüftung stimmt, warum nicht?


----------



## kampfschaaaf (6. Februar 2017)

SimonSlowfood schrieb:


> Oo langsam wird mir Win10 immer unsympathischer
> Ach, wenn die Gehäusebelüftung stimmt, warum nicht?



Win10*tut keinesfalls, was man ihm sagt - dennoch ist es*einsetzbar, wenn man das ja weiß.
-
Zur Gehäusekühlung:

Keinesfalls kann diese ausreichen, da die VRMs doch zu warm werden. Allerdings hilft es ganz sicher, wenn man einfach einen 120er Lüfter mit handelsüblichen Gummies an dem Kühlkörper befestigt und den Lüfter dann am Netzteil*direkt an die 5V, oder ans Mainboard  anschließt.  Somit könnte die auch*Dauerfalten; durch die für passive Kühlung ausgelegte Fläche, vermutlich sogar kühler und effizienter, als ihre Schwestern.

MfG


----------



## SimonSlowfood (6. Februar 2017)

bin wieder am falten, Internet per Handy, so lang ich halt zu hause bin. 
DSL is immer noch tot.


----------



## Rarek (6. Februar 2017)

ist irgendwie ein doofes gefühl, da jetzt nen Daumen zu geben...

einerseits, du faltest, andererseits immernoch Not Internetz... schwierig


----------



## foldinghomealone (6. Februar 2017)

Die einfachste Möglichkeit um aus einer Graka das beste Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis rauszuholen ist es, sie zu übertakten. Deswegen würde ich nicht auf eine passiv gekühlte Graka setzen.


----------



## brooker (6. Februar 2017)

... wobei aus einer GPU mit einem auf Passivbetrieb ausgelegten Kühler mit Hilfe eines oder zwei Lüfter was anständiges werden kann. Eine perfekt aktiv gekühlte GPU.


----------



## alexk94 (7. Februar 2017)

SimonSlowfood schrieb:


> bin wieder am falten, Internet per Handy, so lang ich halt zu hause bin.
> DSL is immer noch tot.



Hast ne Fritzbox? Da gibt es die Möglichkeit, einen UMTS-Stick einzubinden. Der springt dann beim Ausfall der DSL-Leitung ein. Ein 3-5 GB Tarif müsste fürs falten eine Weile reichen. Kommt sowas bei dir häufiger vor?  Schick mir einfach ne PN, wenn du Interesse hast. Hab hier die Anleitung liegen, wie es geht.

Alex


----------



## foldinghomealone (7. Februar 2017)

brooker schrieb:


> ... wobei aus einer GPU mit einem auf Passivbetrieb ausgelegten Kühler mit Hilfe eines oder zwei Lüfter was anständiges werden kann. Eine perfekt aktiv gekühlte GPU.


 Wenn ich denke, dass ich auf diese Karte noch vernünftige Lüfter draufpacke, kann ich mir schon eine 1060 kaufen.

Aus technischer Sicht bin ich auch skeptisch. 
Die Karte ist nicht fürs Übertakten ausgelegt. Ist dann die Komponentenqualität genauso gut wie bei den übertaktbaren Karten?
Auch das Kühlkonzept ist ein anderes. Lamellenausrichtung (vertikal vs. horizontal), Lamellenabstand sind anders wie bei ausgelegten aktiven Kühlern.


----------



## SimonSlowfood (7. Februar 2017)

alexk94 schrieb:


> Hast ne Fritzbox? Da gibt es die Möglichkeit, einen UMTS-Stick einzubinden. Der springt dann beim Ausfall der DSL-Leitung ein. Ein 3-5 GB Tarif müsste fürs falten eine Weile reichen. Kommt sowas bei dir häufiger vor?  Schick mir einfach ne PN, wenn du Interesse hast. Hab hier die Anleitung liegen, wie es geht.
> 
> Alex



Jup ne 7490. Momentan läuft internet per USB Tethering und mein handy. DSL Probleme hatte ich in der Zeit seit ich bei Vodafone bin (seit ende  2010) sehr selten. Nur 2017 läufts nicht rund bei denen. Ich werd heute nochmal anrufen und bisschen Terror machen.


----------



## ProfBoom (7. Februar 2017)

ebastler schrieb:


> Ich habe heute Morgen um 9 Uhr 750 Punkte gutgeschrieben gekriegt laut folding.extremeoverclocking.com.
> 
> Da hab ich noch geschlafen, ebenso alle meine Rechner. [...]



Hast du die Zeitverschiebung berücksichtigt? Bei 7 Stunden hättest du zwischen 13 und 16 Uhr angefangen zu falten.


----------



## ebastler (7. Februar 2017)

Hab mal wieder eine Kartoffel-WU mit >10min TPF...
Da rechnen grad 8 Kerne meiner 5960X dran.
Hab mal 2 Kerne abgezogen und die meiner GPU gegeben, bringt nichts die ganze CPU an der WU arbeiten zu lassen. 
Was macht man in so nem Fall am Besten? Durchziehen oder lieber abbrechen und in der selben Zeit etliche normale WUs durchfalten?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin aber echt begeistert von meiner CPU 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Maximal undervoltet bei Stock Takt schnurrt die mit sagenhaften 0,9V.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Februar 2017)

@ebastler:
Das du sie problemlos innerhalb der Deadline durchfalten kannst > durchfalten frei nach dem Motto "Wir falten alle WUs".


----------



## foldinghomealone (7. Februar 2017)

TPFs nach 1% traue ich eh noch nicht. Ist sie wirklich immer noch so hoch?


----------



## ebastler (7. Februar 2017)

Okay. Wenn das sinnvoller ist mach ich das  Ob ich mehr oder weniger PPD kriege ist in dem Zusammenhang erstmal egal, ich mach das was sinnvoller ist.
Da ich in der Zeit 3-4 sinnvolle gleich große WUs durchkriegen würde mit dem Worker war ich eben nicht sicher was besser ist.
Danke!

Ja, steigt sogar:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## foldinghomealone (7. Februar 2017)

schade


----------



## c00LsPoT (7. Februar 2017)

So... das war mal ein paar Tage Last und das beQuiet L8 macht extreme Fiepgeräusche.  Aber gab ja einige kritische Stimmen im Forum bezüglich GTX 980/980Ti in Verbindung mit dem L8.


----------



## DrDave (7. Februar 2017)

c00LsPoT schrieb:


> So... das war mal ein paar Tage Last und das beQuiet L8 macht extreme Fiepgeräusche.  Aber gab ja einige kritische Stimmen im Forum bezüglich GTX 980/980Ti in Verbindung mit dem L8.


Habe mein L8 530W nach Umstieg auf 980 Ti auch vorsorglich getauscht, da ich mit BIOS Mod und ordentlich OC das Netzteil schon gut belaste bzw. die 530W echt knapp sind in Verbindung mit CPU OC und Benchmarks


----------



## ebastler (7. Februar 2017)

Ein L8 ans Limit fahren mit aktueller Hardware ist auch sehr farhlässig ^^

Ein E9 belastet mit 4670K und 290X mit moderatem OC (<400W) war schon deutlich außerhalb der ATX Specs Im Betrieb.


----------



## c00LsPoT (7. Februar 2017)

Er macht noch die WU fertig (was beim Geräusch echt nervig ist^^) und dann zieht die Karte um.


----------



## brooker (7. Februar 2017)

... wenn das heute so weiter geht, gibts nen neuen Tagesrekord!


----------



## padawan1971 (7. Februar 2017)

ok screenshot ... naja wohl mehr ein gag wa ... 

Wat solls ich nehm's wies gefaltet wird 

gruss

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190 mit Tapatalk


----------



## padawan1971 (7. Februar 2017)

Ach ja brauche pro WU min 90 min ... sind wohl grösser ... 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190 mit Tapatalk


----------



## JayTea (7. Februar 2017)

Bei <10% Fortschritt kann man echt nicht viel über die estimated points/PPD sagen. Bei 0,41% also erst mal so recht und überhaupt gar nicht! 
Ansonsten gute Einstellung!


----------



## Rarek (7. Februar 2017)

eine 390X macht ~ 370k ... als ob 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



habe in letzterzeit immer über 400k 
nur Stanford will das nicht akzeptieren... 


ps.
ich hatte nen bluescreen und ne 80k WU verloren... 
aber die 0xa7 WU hat den überlebt ^^


----------



## foldinghomealone (7. Februar 2017)

padawan1971 schrieb:


> ok screenshot ... naja wohl mehr ein gag wa ...



82Mio PPD da wäre sogar die Oberbiene neidisch...


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (8. Februar 2017)

Da kam ich doch gestern Abend von der Arbeit und mein Rechner befand sich im Anmeldebildschirm o_O
Fehler schnell gefunden ... die 4,6Ghz liefen mit 1,29 Volt (Dank LLC Stufe 5 von 9) nicht mehr stabil und der Rechner Freezte unter Prime ... Lief aber komischerweise Tagelang stabil o_O
Da merkt man wiedermal das es sich wirklich erst nach Tagelanger Dauerlast zeigt, ob das OC stabil ist oder ob nicht ^^
100 Mhz runter und die Bude läuft wieder ... LLC musste ich auf Level 5 lassen ... auf Level 4 mit 1,28 V unter Last freezt die Bude auch wieder nach 15 min Prime ^^


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Februar 2017)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> 82Mio PPD da wäre sogar die Oberbiene neidisch...



Was heisst hier "*wäre*"  
Die Oberbiene hatte allerdings auch schon solche "Erlebnisse"
Nach anfänglicher Ohnmacht und Anfällen von Schnappatmung haben sich PPd und Bumble aber wieder stabilisiert


----------



## SimonSlowfood (8. Februar 2017)

Ich glaub, ich hol die Faltwoche einfach nach, wenn mein Internet wieder tut. 

Wären nochmal ca 500-600k PPD die dem team gerade fehlen


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Februar 2017)

SimonSlowfood schrieb:


> Ich glaub, ich hol die Faltwoche einfach nach, wenn mein Internet wieder tut.
> 
> Wären nochmal ca 500-600k PPD die dem team gerade fehlen



Sch****ade drum - werden aber natürlich auch später gerne genommen


----------



## harley765 (8. Februar 2017)

was für ein Pech aber auch. Da faltet man gegen Krebs und verendet an Atemnot... 



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Nach anfänglicher Ohnmacht und Anfällen von Schnappatmung haben sich PPd und Bumble aber wieder stabilisiert


----------



## -H1N1- (8. Februar 2017)

Kurze Frage, da ich mich mit der Materie nicht weiter auskenne:

Die relative hohe Zahl der WU´s im Vergleich zu den niedrigen Punkten hängt damit zusammen, dass in fast ausschließlich unter NaCl am Laptop falte, korrekt?

PC Games Hardware Individual Users List - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

P.S.: Hat der Passkey, den ich seit gestern verwende, irgendwelche Auswirkungen?


----------



## HisN (8. Februar 2017)

Jupp.


----------



## ebastler (8. Februar 2017)

1) Ja. Sind sehr viele kleine WUs die man damit durchhaut.

2) Weiß gar nicht ob ein Passkey in NaCl was bewirkt, normalerweise kriegt man damit mehr PPD im normalen Client.


----------



## Rarek (8. Februar 2017)

falls du mit Auswirkungen den Bonus meinst, da mit Key kriegste überhaupt erst Boni
aber auf's NaCl falten hat es keine Auswirkungen, denn jede WU gibt immer exakt 125 punkte ... den boni haben se hier leider abgeschafft...


----------



## -H1N1- (8. Februar 2017)

Super, danke euch .

edit: Doch noch eine Frage:

Ich habe irgendwo gelesen, dass die WU´s wohl sehr wichtig sind. Warum wird dann so ein Halligalli um die erfalteten Punkte gemacht?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Februar 2017)

Rarek schrieb:


> den boni haben se hier leider abgeschafft...


Den Boni gab es nie im NaCl.

Früher haben die NaCl mal mehr Punkte abgeworfen, haben aber dann die Punkte reduziert weil keiner mehr SMP falten wollte.


----------



## Rarek (8. Februar 2017)

ich meine es gab auch boni... jedenfalls konnteste NaCl damals auch zum Passkey aktivieren nutzen - wovon der Boni ja die vorraussetzung ist, wenn ich net irre


----------



## DOcean (8. Februar 2017)

Ich meine Boni bekommt man ab 10 WUs, und die 10 kann man auch mit dem NaCl machen... imho


----------



## foldinghomealone (8. Februar 2017)

Den Passkey braucht man bei NaCl, damit die Punkte dem richtigen User zugeordnet werden, wenn es mehrere User mit dem gleichen Usernamen gibt.


----------



## JayTea (8. Februar 2017)

DOcean schrieb:


> Ich meine Boni bekommt man ab 10 WUs, und die 10 kann man auch mit dem NaCl machen... imho


Nein! 

Ich falte mit dem NaCl seit jeher ohne Passkey und das geht, weil, wie von foldinghomealone gesagt, kein zweiter User weltweit den gleichen Nickname fürs Falten nutzt wie ich. QRB gibt's beim NaCl nicht. Deshalb ist es egal ob ich im NaCl einen eintrage oder nicht.


----------



## DOcean (8. Februar 2017)

Mal kurz klarstellen.

Ich meinte 10 WU mit dem NaCl durchjagen und dann mit dem "normalen" Client WU mit Bonus machen.

Der NaCl bringt nie Bonus das ist mir klar.


----------



## foldinghomealone (8. Februar 2017)

JayTea schrieb:


> Nein!
> 
> Ich falte mit dem NaCl seit jeher ohne Passkey und das geht, weil, wie von foldinghomealone gesagt, kein zweiter User weltweit den gleichen Nickname fürs Falten nutzt wie ich. QRB gibt's beim NaCl nicht. Deshalb ist es egal ob ich im NaCl einen eintrage oder nicht.



Ja, wenn ich jetzt aber fies wäre und einen User 'JayTea' mit Passkey erstellen würde, würden deine (zukünftigen) NaCl-Punkte auf meinen JayTea wandern.
Also immer Passkey verwenden


----------



## Rarek (8. Februar 2017)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Ja, wenn ich jetzt aber fies wäre und einen User 'JayTea' mit Passkey erstellen würde, würden deine (zukünftigen) NaCl-Punkte auf meinen JayTea wandern.
> Also immer Passkey verwenden



andersrum formuliert:

selbst wenn du dies tätest, dann würden die WU's trutzdem abgearbeitet werden und Stanford schert sich nicht drum wer genau denn alles mitgefaltet hat an diesem Projekt (das wäre ein Verwaltungsaufwand, welchen ich denen nicht zutraue  )


----------



## brooker (8. Februar 2017)

... es wäre mir neu, dass man mit dem NaCl selbst unter Angabe des PassKeys seinen Accout auf Bonus Fakten kann. Soweit bekannt funktioniert das nur innerhalb des FAH-Clients. Wenn das funktionieren sollte, wäre das super und ein Update würde folgen. Wer hat es so hinbekommen?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Februar 2017)

DOcean schrieb:


> Mal kurz klarstellen.
> 
> Ich meinte 10 WU mit dem NaCl durchjagen und dann mit dem "normalen" Client WU mit Bonus machen.
> 
> Der NaCl bringt nie Bonus das ist mir klar.


Das geht definitiv nicht > im Rahmen meines Passkeyaktivierungsdienst hab zweien den Passkey noch aktivieren müssen weil diese vorher nur NaCl's gefalten haben.

Folding@home team stats pages
Such hier einmal deinen Account nur mit Faltname und einmal nur mit deinem Passkey > du wirst sehen das dann sofern du NaCl's gefaltet unterschiedliche WU-Anzahl hinterlegt sind.

Beim meinem eigenen Account hab ich ne Differenz von rund 3'800Stk (PS3 ~3'200Stk und der Rest NaCl). 

Beim NaCl dient der Passkey rein zum eindeutigen zuweisen der Punkten auf welchen Account.


----------



## ebastler (8. Februar 2017)

Interessant, das war mir so nicht bewusst.
Warum kann man beim NaCl dann überhaupt seinen Passkey eingeben? Nur zum Zuweisen?
Warum hab ich dann auch weniger Punkte wenn ich nach dem Key suche? Ich habe von Anfang an (nach der Aktivierung halt) mit Passkey gefaltet.

Btw: Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass mein Thinkpad schon so viele Punkte erfaltet hat, das lief eigentlich nicht viel.
Oder irgendwer anderes faltet mit meinem Namen ohne Passkey?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Februar 2017)

ebastler schrieb:


> Warum kann man beim NaCl dann überhaupt seinen Passkey eingeben? Nur zum Zuweisen?


Ich vermute es sehr stark, da beim NaCl schon von Beginn an immer Fixpunkte gab.


ebastler schrieb:


> Warum hab ich dann auch weniger Punkte wenn ich nach dem Key suche? Ich habe von Anfang an (nach der Aktivierung halt) mit Passkey gefaltet.


Da wird wahrscheinlich einer auf den gleichen Faltnamen ohne Passkey falten wenn du auch bei NaCl immer den Passkey drin hattest.


Ps.:
News and Updates - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats geht rein nach Faltnamen.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (8. Februar 2017)

Also: NaCl beinhaltet keine bonusberechtigten WUs und es ist nicht möglich, hiermit seine ersten 10 WU's für's Bonuspogramm durchzufalten. Hierfür wird nach wie vor der Client 7.4.4 benötigt. Es gibt immer (nur) 125 Punkte je NaCl-WU, egal - ob diese 15 Minuten oder 8 Stunden braucht.


----------



## ebastler (8. Februar 2017)

Aber es kann ja nicht sein, dass jemand mit meinem Nick in genau meinen beiden Teams gefaltet hat... 

NaCl hatte ich eigentlich seit Langem nicht mehr ohne Passkey, nur im Sommer bei der Arbeit hat mein Laptop nebenbei etwas gefaltet - aber der hat fast keine PPD.


----------



## JayTea (8. Februar 2017)

Hmmm...
Also bei mir siehts folgendermaßen aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich habe mit Client und Passkey in den beiden Teams gefaltet. Des Weiteren mit NaCl, sowohl mit als auch ohne eingetragenen Passkey.
Demnach macht es für die "Passkey"-Statistik keinen Unterschied, ob er eingetragen war oder nicht.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Februar 2017)

@JayTea:
Ein mal nur mit Faltname suchen und einmal nur mit Passkey suchen > nicht beides gleichzeitig.


----------



## padawan1971 (8. Februar 2017)

Hallo noch mal was zum anschauen ... ich denke es ist immer noch etwas wenig ... in 24 H 1 Mio an Punkte .. Nach dem der Afterburner nicht mehr gestartet ist läuft der PC stabil.
 Ich brauch die Punkte wie beim Benchmark . Zum erkennen und vergleichen der Leistung .
Ich denke der Rechner beschäftigt sich immer mal wieder mit etwas nur was? Windows intern oder etwas anderes ?

schöne Folding woche noch ...


----------



## JayTea (8. Februar 2017)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @JayTea:
> Ein mal nur mit Faltname suchen und einmal nur mit Passkey suchen > nicht beides gleichzeitig.


Jau, jetzt sehe ich es.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Stellt doch kein Problem dar, solange niemand mit dem gleichen Namen daherkommt?


----------



## Holdie (8. Februar 2017)

padawan1971 schrieb:


> Hallo noch mal was zum anschauen ... ich denke es ist immer noch etwas wenig ... in 24 H 1 Mio an Punkte .. Nach dem der Afterburner nicht mehr gestartet ist läuft der PC stabil.
> Ich brauch die Punkte wie beim Benchmark . Zum erkennen und vergleichen der Leistung .
> Ich denke der Rechner beschäftigt sich immer mal wieder mit etwas nur was? Windows intern oder etwas anderes ?
> 
> schöne Folding woche noch ...



Lass mal nur eine Gpu folden und schau wie sich die PPD und Tpf der laufenden WU verhält. 
Wenn die sich signifikant ändern hat deine Cpu wahrscheinlich ein Problem beide voll auszulasten.
Welche Cpu ist eigentlich verbaut?


----------



## Rarek (8. Februar 2017)

brooker schrieb:


> ... es wäre mir neu, dass man mit dem NaCl selbst unter Angabe des PassKeys seinen Accout auf Bonus Fakten kann. Soweit bekannt funktioniert das nur innerhalb des FAH-Clients. Wenn das funktionieren sollte, wäre das super und ein Update würde folgen. Wer hat es so hinbekommen?



vor 3 Jahren gab es auch noch die großen CPU Einheiten zum falten 
ebenso wie den boni auf NaCl - der wurde dann aber vor gut 2,5 Jahren rausgepatcht, ebenso die möglichkeit seine 10 WU's für den Boni zu falten
erst wurde das ganze auf 250 Punkte gesetzt und dann vor 1-2 Jahren auf 125 punkte, wie es ja bis heute ist


...
damals als alles noch schön war ^^


----------



## DKK007 (8. Februar 2017)

Wie startet man denn im FAH das falten? Bei mir ist der Button ausgegraut.

Wo man das Team einstellt habe ich auch nicht gefunden.


----------



## brooker (8. Februar 2017)

padawan1971 schrieb:


> Hallo noch mal was zum anschauen ... ich denke es ist immer noch etwas wenig ... in 24 H 1 Mio an Punkte .. Nach dem der Afterburner nicht mehr gestartet ist läuft der PC stabil.
> Ich brauch die Punkte wie beim Benchmark . Zum erkennen und vergleichen der Leistung .
> Ich denke der Rechner beschäftigt sich immer mal wieder mit etwas nur was? Windows intern oder etwas anderes ?
> 
> schöne Folding woche noch ...




Hallo Padawan,

ich denke mit deinem System ist erstmal alles in Ordnung. Zwei Sachen aber bitte bedenken. GPU und der Speicher der Grafikkarte tragen zu einer guten TPF bei. Welchen Takt fährst Du den für Beide? Dann kann auch die CPU einwenig limitieren. Das ist bei einer GPU mit 85% der Fall, bei der anderen mit 94% Auslastung nicht. Wie schon gefragt, was eine CPU supportet da mit welchem Takt?

Ich habe ein Video von einem ähnlichen System 1080SLI, das lieferte 1.5Mio PPDs bei 1950 GPU-Takt und 1128 Ram-Takt und 4,3GHz CPU.


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Februar 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wie startet man denn im FAH das falten? Bei mir ist der Button ausgegraut.
> 
> Wo man das Team einstellt habe ich auch nicht gefunden.



Guckst du hier


----------



## foldinghomealone (8. Februar 2017)

padawan1971 schrieb:


> Hallo noch mal was zum anschauen ... ich denke es ist immer noch etwas wenig ... in 24 H 1 Mio an Punkte .. Nach dem der Afterburner nicht mehr gestartet ist läuft der PC stabil.
> Ich brauch die Punkte wie beim Benchmark . Zum erkennen und vergleichen der Leistung .
> Ich denke der Rechner beschäftigt sich immer mal wieder mit etwas nur was? Windows intern oder etwas anderes ?
> 
> schöne Folding woche noch ...


Mach mal einen Screenshot von deiner CPU-Auslastung.

600'PPD für ne 1080 ist schon arg wenig


----------



## DKK007 (8. Februar 2017)

Problem gelöst. Der Folding Client im Hintergrund lief nicht. Jetzt ist die Verbindung und auch alle Einstellungen da.

Nur die Mail mit dem Passkey ist noch nicht angekommen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Februar 2017)

Rarek schrieb:


> vor 3 Jahren gab es auch noch die großen CPU Einheiten zum falten
> ebenso wie den boni auf NaCl - der wurde dann aber vor gut 2,5 Jahren rausgepatcht, ebenso die möglichkeit seine 10 WU's für den Boni zu falten
> erst wurde das ganze auf 250 Punkte gesetzt und dann vor 1-2 Jahren auf 125 punkte, wie es ja bis heute ist
> 
> ...


Irgendwas bringst du komplett durcheinander > für den NaCl gab es zu keinem einzigen Zeitpunkt Bonuspunkte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wieso war der NaCl am Anfang produktiver als SMP? > Doppelte Punkte bei halber WU-Grösse/Faltdauer im Vergleich zu heute und das entsprach am Anfang auch ziemlich genau dem Doppelten des SMP-Clienten.




DKK007 schrieb:


> Nur die Mail mit dem Passkey ist noch nicht angekommen.


Nochmal anfordern > das Mail wird automatisch verschickt und sollte binnen einer Minute in deinem Postfach liegen.


----------



## brooker (8. Februar 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Problem gelöst. Der Folding Client im Hintergrund lief nicht. Jetzt ist die Verbindung und auch alle Einstellungen da.
> 
> Nur die Mail mit dem Passkey ist noch nicht angekommen.



Die kommt normal super fix. Schaue mal im Spam-Ordner und dann gleich mit dem Passkey nebst deinem Falter-Nick zu A.Meier-PS3, damit er Dir beim Freifalten der Bonuspunkte helfen kann.


----------



## Rarek (8. Februar 2017)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Irgendwas bringst du komplett durcheinander > für den NaCl gab es zu keinem einzigen Zeitpunkt Bonuspunkte.



warum hatte ich damals denn mal 503 und mal nur 465 punkte für eine WU gekriegt? anders als mit Boni kann ich mir diesen effekt einfach nicht erklären


----------



## DKK007 (8. Februar 2017)

Die 1050ti scheint bei 150.000 PPD zu liegen. Kommt das etwa hin ?


----------



## foldinghomealone (8. Februar 2017)

ja, kann hinkommen. Würde etwas bis 200'PPD erwarten im Durchschnitt. Die nächsten WUs können wieder schneller sein.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Februar 2017)

Rarek schrieb:


> warum hatte ich damals denn mal 503 und mal nur 465 punkte für eine WU gekriegt? anders als mit Boni kann ich mir diesen effekt einfach nicht erklären


Ganz am Anfang von NaCl gab es kleinere und grössere Projekte (Zeitunterschied beim Falten war nur ein paar Minuten) und die Kleinen gaben 465Punkte und die Grossen 503Punkte > das System ist bei der ersten Punkteanpassung verschwunden und ist dem EinheitspunkteSystem gewichen.


Ps.:
Ich würde ja gerne die alten Beträge vom Anfang ausgraben, aber mir fehlt aktuell die Zeit die RuKa aus dem 2014 zu durchwüllen.


----------



## DKK007 (8. Februar 2017)

Anscheinend hat der Passkey-Dienst gerade ein Problem. Hab es noch mal mit einer anderen Adresse probiert, da ist auch nichts angekommen.

Edit: So jetzt sind gleich mehrere Mails mit dem Key gekommen.

Die 1050ti bleibt auch deutlich kühler als erwartet. Pendelt sich bei 60°C ein, also der Temperatur wo gerade die Lüfter anlaufen.


----------



## DOcean (9. Februar 2017)

Danke an alle für die Erleuchtungen rund um den NaCl, frohes Falten noch


----------



## padawan1971 (9. Februar 2017)

Holdie schrieb:


> Lass mal nur eine Gpu folden und schau wie sich die PPD und Tpf der laufenden WU verhält.
> Wenn die sich signifikant ändern hat deine Cpu wahrscheinlich ein Problem beide voll auszulasten.
> Welche Cpu ist eigentlich verbaut?


Hallo 8120 amd 2 module @4500 mhz auf anraten aus dem Team hier ... 

Gruss

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190 mit Tapatalk


----------



## -H1N1- (9. Februar 2017)

-H1N1- schrieb:


> Super, danke euch .
> 
> edit: Doch noch eine Frage:
> 
> Ich habe irgendwo gelesen, dass die WU´s wohl sehr wichtig sind. Warum wird dann so ein Halligalli um die erfalteten Punkte gemacht?


Kann mir jemand die Frage noch beantworten? 

Gesendet von meinem ONE E1003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Februar 2017)

-H1N1- schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand die Frage noch beantworten?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ONE E1003 mit Tapatalk


Die Wissenschaftler wollen durchgefaltene WUs, denn damit arbeiten sie.

Punkte sind reine Motivatoren für uns Falter.


----------



## Ramonx56 (9. Februar 2017)

Ich habe eine frage bezüglich des Protein Viewers.
Bei der CPU bekomme ich eine Animation des Proteins angezeigt und wenn ich mir dann das Protein, dass von der Grafikkarte berechnet wird anschauen möchte steht bei Snapshots 0/0 , sogar wenn die WUs schon fast durch sind.
(Bekomme also kein Protein angezeigt)

Verwende einen i5-3570k @4,5 Ghz und eine GTX 970 @1460Mhz (Rockstable - 100h in BF4 und keine Artefakte - falls ihr zu hohes Overclocking vermutet)
Bekomme zwar ganz normal Punkte, aber mache mir Sorgen, dass bei Stanford nachher nix gescheites ankommt.
Hier noch einmal ein Link(dieser scheint ein ähnliches Problem zu haben.: Protein Viewer not showing a molecule - Folding@home, Boinc, and Coin Mining - Linus Tech Tips
Verwende den Treiber 378.57, Windows 7 und FAH Client 7.4.4

Hoffe mal dass mir hier jemand weiterhelfen kann.


----------



## c00LsPoT (9. Februar 2017)

Proteine anzeigen lassen bremst das Falten... Also mach lieber 'nen bunten (einfachen) Bildschirmschoner an.


----------



## Rarek (9. Februar 2017)

damit der Viewer funzt, muss wärend dieser offen ist mindestens ein Frame fertig gerrechnet werden, dann sollteste was sehen

denn besonders bei GPU WU's wird er das ganze warscheinlich nicht Chachen, da es zuviel Leistung beansprucht


----------



## Ramonx56 (9. Februar 2017)

@ c00LsPoT
Das ist mir klar. Habe diesen normalerweise auch nicht am laufen.
Habe nur gefragt weil ich mir Sorgen gemacht habe, dass Stanford nachher nur "Mist" bekommt und weil es mich interessiert warum es bei mir nicht richtig funktioniert.


----------



## c00LsPoT (9. Februar 2017)

Wenn was mit den Daten nicht stimmt (z. B. durch übertriebenes OC) dann gibts eine Fehlermeldung im Log. Solange da nix kommt ist alles ok.


----------



## Ramonx56 (9. Februar 2017)

Okey danke


----------



## Rarek (9. Februar 2017)

noch anmerkend nebenbei:

der FaH Client, FaH Control und FaH Viewer sind 3 Eigenständige Programme, welche nur auf den Clienten zugreifen, aber sonst nichts mit ihm, oder seiner Arbeit zu tun haben

z.B. falte ich unter linux ausschließlich mit den Client, da ich dann per remote den Client von einem anderen PC im Netzwerk steuere ^^


----------



## DKK007 (9. Februar 2017)

Ramonx56 schrieb:


> Ich habe eine frage bezüglich des Protein Viewers.
> Bei der CPU bekomme ich eine Animation des Proteins angezeigt und wenn ich mir dann das Protein, dass von der Grafikkarte berechnet wird anschauen möchte steht bei Snapshots 0/0 , sogar wenn die WUs schon fast durch sind.
> (Bekomme also kein Protein angezeigt)



Das Problem hab ich auch. Bei der CPU wird es angezeigt und es sind 1/1 Snapshots. Bei der GPU zählen die Snapshost 1-9/9 hoch und es wird kein Molekül angezeigt.


----------



## brooker (9. Februar 2017)

... Falter aufgepasst hier wir nun Hardware für Folding-Partnerschaften an den Mann gebracht!

Wie Ihr sicher wisst, habe ich eine Spendenaufforderung hier auf PCGH geschaltet und viele haben bereits gespenden. Wo wir gerade so zahlreich sind ist es an der Zeit, dass wir die Schätze zu sinnvollen Systemen zusammen stellen. Bitte schaut Euch die Liste und und gebt mir Bescheid wer was für Dauerfolder gebrauchen kann.

Hier ist die aktuelle Liste: PCGH Folding@Home Team sucht Hardware für 24/7 Folder

Bitte dran denken, dass mittelfristig auch schwache Mehrkern-CPU NVidia GPUs ausreichend "befeuern"können. Ggfs kommt dann die Stunde der AMD A5000er CPU-Generation.

So. Dann mal ran. Wer zuerst kommt, malt zuerst.

Grüße brooker


----------



## ebastler (9. Februar 2017)

Mir sind schon die Stromkosten um mein Privatsystem mehr falten zu lassen zu hoch als Student, daher leider nichts für mich 

Würde gerne helfen... So n 24/7 Falter kommt mir ins Haus sobald ich ne Arbeit hab.


----------



## TammerID (10. Februar 2017)

Konnte mit freundlicher Unterstützung von A.Meier-PS3 meinen Passkey heute morgen freischalten, nun wird die letzten Tage nochmal brav gewirtschaftet. 
War schon enorm zu hören wie der PC arbeitet während ich im Schlafzimmer liege 
Habe es heute morgen leider nicht mehr geschafft mir die Temperaturen anzuschauen und lasse ihn gerade die ganze Zeit auf FULL laufen... muss ich Angst haben?


----------



## Rarek (10. Februar 2017)

kommt auf die Temperaturen an 

wenn alles unter 80°C bleibt, sollte es gehen ohne Probleme ^^
ausreichende Kühlung vorrausgesetzt muss man sich da eigentlich nicht sorgen... spätestens wenn man nach gut ner Woche die bereiche kennt, in denen er sich bewegt 

meine GPU z.B. pendelt je nach WU zwischen 68°C und 75°C, dementsprechend weiß ich, dass ich mir darum keine Sorgen machen muss, solange sie ihre 12°C warme Luft bekommt 
da meine 390X aber nen ziemlicher Hitzkopf ist, denke ich wirste mit deiner 1080 nicht an diese Temp's rankommen beim Falten


----------



## TammerID (10. Februar 2017)

Zu doof das ich nun auf der Arbeit sitze, aber ich werde nach Feierabend mal einen Blick riskieren. Bezweifle aber das es im kritischen Bereich sein wird. Vielen Dank für deine Rückmeldung


----------



## brooker (10. Februar 2017)

... die Hardware von heute schützt sich selbst vor Beschädigungen. Du kannst daher ruhig der Arbeit nachgehen und heute Abend einen Blick riskieren


----------



## TammerID (10. Februar 2017)

Genau das ging mir eben gerade als ich übern Flur gelaufen bin auch durch den Kopf. Der Wochenakku ist zu leer zum denken


----------



## JeansOn (10. Februar 2017)

Hey brooker,

*Deine Updates zur laufenden folding-Woche gefallen mir.*
... Besonders hat mir die Stelle gefallen, mit Update-4 und Update-5

Warum? Die sind direkt untereinander und damit übersichtlich und vergleichbar.
Bei den letzten Aktionen kamen ja auch Fragen auf, was denn so geleistet wurde.

Wäre es im Sinne aller, einen schreibgeschützten Extrathread dafür zu machen? Mit der Option zur Weiternutzung beim nächsten Event?
Ein wenig Leistungsschau, die sich sehen lassen kann.
Die HW wird außerdem ja auf jeden Fall mit der Zeit besser, ...   ... ich hätte deshalb wegen der Leistung keine Bange.


----------



## foldinghomealone (10. Februar 2017)

Vielleicht könnte man ja auch noch die Ergebnisse vergangener Faltaktionen zusammenfassen und in den gleichen Thread legen.


----------



## Tischi89 (10. Februar 2017)

so leute...jetzt noch 2 Monate GENAU so weitermachen...einfach nix verändern

Linus und das Taiwan Team können einpacken 


PS: die Updates in Form von Zusammenfassungen sind Gold wert!!


----------



## JayTea (10. Februar 2017)

JeansOn schrieb:


> Hey brooker,
> 
> *Deine Updates zur laufenden folding-Woche gefallen mir.*
> ... Besonders hat mir die Stelle gefallen, mit Update-4 und Update-5
> ...





foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Vielleicht könnte man ja auch noch die Ergebnisse vergangener Faltaktionen zusammenfassen und in den gleichen Thread legen.



Finde ich auch nicht übel die Idee, aber das können wir brooker nicht auch noch machen lassen!   Das müsste jemand anders übernehmen.  [Davon gehe ich zumindest aus. Will brooker es nicht vorweg nehmen. ]
Dabei muss man aber auch beachten, dasss die Punkte aufgrund von immer schnellerer Hardware in Verbindung mit dem QRB einer gewissen Infalation unterworfen sind.


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Februar 2017)

Grundsätzlich eine gute Idee

Ich denk das mal noch ein wenig durch ...


----------



## Tischi89 (10. Februar 2017)

@Bumblebee

Kann man dich fragen mit welcher Hardware du konstant diese enormen Punktezahlen raushaust? Mich würde das echt interessieren.


----------



## Cartesius (10. Februar 2017)

@ Tischi89: Da bist du nicht die einzige Person hier im Thread die das interessiert, aber leider gab es noch keine konkrete Auflistung 

Der Bumblebee hält sich da doch relativ bedeckt


----------



## Tischi89 (10. Februar 2017)

Cartesius schrieb:


> @ Tischi89: Da bist du nicht die einzige Person hier im Thread die das interessiert, aber leider gab es noch keine konkrete Auflistung
> 
> Der Bumblebee hält sich da doch relativ bedeckt



gut dann will ich da garnicht weiter rumstochern  (schade)


----------



## c00LsPoT (10. Februar 2017)

Hab zwar alles was geht in den Endspurt geworfen aber mehr als -momentane- 453.000PPD werden es einfach nicht.^^ Gut, dass einige Titanen, GTX 1080er und 1070er mitlaufen. Ich hoffe es klappt bald Taiwan und Linus zusammenzufalten.  BTW: Die GTX 980 läuft im Dauerlauf und soll eigentlich flauschige 400.000PPD am Tag produzieren... Laut Anzeige in der Signatur werde ich heute aber nur bei ca. 290.000PPD landen. Keine Errors und nix.


----------



## Averdan (10. Februar 2017)

Hallo,

bin neu hier und hab echt so ein paar Fragen.
Vorgestellt habe ich mich schon im Thread "Die Falter des Teams #70335 stelle sich vor". Client habe ich auch schon installiert und Passkey auch schon bekommen. 
Läuft auch alles zur Zeit (also er foldet).
Wie gesagt ein paar Fragen hätte ich aber noch:

Habe alles so installiert wie im "How To" beschrieben und werde auf eine "Web Control" Seite geleitet. Die sieht ganz anders aus als der FAH Client den A.Meier hier beschreibt. Habe ich was beim instalieren falsch gemacht? oder gibt es nur noch diese Version. Weil konfigurieren kann ich in diesem Browser nicht -->


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Sollte ich für das Team was bestimmtes "folden"? also bei einem bestimmten Projekt oder Krankheit oder ist das derzeit egal? 
Wie bekomme ich so eine nette Signatur wie es einige von euch haben mit den derzeitigen erreichten Punkten und so? 

Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe und freut mich hier dabei zu sein und mit zu helfen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Februar 2017)

@Averdan:
1. Unten rechts im Tray Rechtsklick auf das Foldingsymbol und "Advanced Control" auswählen, alternativ geht es auch über das Startmenü. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2. Man kann was auswählen, hat aber leider nur einen relativ geringen Effekt das sie in Standfort nur einen Bruchteil der Projekte sauber zugeordnet haben. 
3. Folding@Home-Stats in die Signatur einbinden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## c00LsPoT (10. Februar 2017)

Geh einfach in der Taskleiste auf den Client und dann auf "Advanced Control". Da hast du den bekannten Client und kannst Einstellungen vornehmen.
EDIT: Ich bin zu langsam.


----------



## foldinghomealone (10. Februar 2017)

JayTea schrieb:


> Dabei muss man aber auch beachten, dasss die Punkte aufgrund von immer schnellerer Hardware in Verbindung mit dem QRB einer gewissen Infalation unterworfen sind.


Nett ausgedrückt. Pro Jahr verdoppelt sich die Punktzahl. Und nicht mehr lange sind es nur 11 Monate, dann 10 Monate ... bis zur Verdoppelung.

Und irgendwann bald wird sich das Stanford- Team eine neue Berechnungsmethode einfallen lassen müssen.


----------



## Averdan (11. Februar 2017)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @Averdan:
> 1. Unten rechts im Tray Rechtsklick auf das Foldingsymbol und "Advanced  Control" auswählen, alternativ geht es auch über das Startmenü.
> 2. Man kann was auswählen, hat aber leider nur einen relativ geringen  Effekt das sie in Standfort nur einen Bruchteil der Projekte sauber  zugeordnet haben.
> 3. Folding@Home-Stats in die Signatur einbinden





c00LsPoT schrieb:


> Geh einfach in der Taskleiste auf den Client und dann auf "Advanced Control". Da hast du den bekannten Client und kannst Einstellungen vornehmen.
> EDIT: Ich bin zu langsam.



Super danke dir/euch. Gefunden.  Wieder was zum rumspielen. 
Dann lass ich es einfach mal auf "Any diesease" wenn das keinen Unterschied macht.


----------



## alexk94 (11. Februar 2017)

Cartesius schrieb:


> @ Tischi89: Da bist du nicht die einzige Person hier im Thread die das interessiert, aber leider gab es noch keine konkrete Auflistung
> 
> Der Bumblebee hält sich da doch relativ bedeckt



Morgen. Vor ein paar Monaten hat er seine ganze Falt-Hardware hier aufgezählt.  Musst mal - 4 Wochen von den 25.8.2016 aus suchen, dann wirst du vielleicht etwas finden. Ob es noch auf den aktuellen Stand ist, weis ich nicht.

Alex


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Februar 2017)

Stimmt, der Bumble ist da etwas (zu) träge
Er sollte sich wirklich wieder mal aufraffen und den "Fuhrpark" posten

Aber eben ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TammerID (11. Februar 2017)

Einen tag den PC in Ruhe gelassen und ich bin ganz zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis:
Day	Points	          WUs
02.10.17	837,757	11

1080 läuft konstant mit 76°C, also alles cool


----------



## Averdan (11. Februar 2017)

Hi,
Wie lange dauert es in der Regel bis Punkte von einer fertiggestellten WU als User Points angezeigt werden? Habe es mal die Nacht durchlaufen lassen und habe mit meiner CPU heise 12k Punkte gemacht. Die sehe ich auch. Komischerweise hat meine GPU in der Nacht aufgehört und heute früh erste weiter gemacht. Die war dann gegen 11:20 fertig unddDa sollte ich laut Log ca. 81k bekommen. sehe aber nachwievor "nur" die 12k von der CPU. kann das mehere Stunden dauern bis man das angerechnet bekommt?


----------



## alexk94 (11. Februar 2017)

13.00 sieht du die Punkte deiner GPU. Es wird alle 3 Stunden aktualisiert. 7.00 früh beginnt immer ein neuer Falttag und die nächste Aktualisierung wäre um 10.00 Uhr.

Alex


----------



## ProfBoom (11. Februar 2017)

Ja, das kann etwas dauern, extremeoverclocking.com aktualisiert nur alle drei Stunden.
Stanford selbst jede Stunde, wenn ich mich nicht irre.

Übrigens steht bei extremeoverclocking.com oben links auch die aktuelle (Stanford-) Zeit und wann die nächste Aktualisierung stattfinden wird.

```
Update: [COLOR=#008000]Current02.11.17, 3am CST 	     	     
Time Now: 5:15am
Next Run: 44 min
```
Das heißt, in 44 minuten findet das nächste Update statt. Allerdings solltest du einige Minuten Zeit einplanen, da die Werte erst verarbeitet werden müssen.
In der Zeit steht dann statt Current dort Processing.


----------



## Averdan (11. Februar 2017)

Danke euch für die Info. Dachte schon fast, dass irgendwas nicht rund läuft. Aber da bin ich mal beruhigt


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Februar 2017)

Averdan schrieb:


> Komischerweise hat meine GPU in der Nacht aufgehört und heute früh erste weiter gemacht.


Hört sich danach an als steht der Powerregler nach wie vor auf Medium:
In deinem gestrigen Beitrag von 23:17Uhr hast du ein Bild vom "Web Control" eingestellt > den Regler unter "Power" von Medium auf Full stellen. 


Wie alexk94 und ProfBoom bereits erwähnten ist die Seite von extremeoverclocking.com die Beste für nützliche Daten rund ums falten > Direktlink zu unserem Team PC Games Hardware - Team Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats
Alternativ gibt es die Seite von Standfort selber (aktualisiert sich im 60min Takt), ist aber leider von den Daten her sehr sparsam > Folding@home team stats pages


----------



## Averdan (11. Februar 2017)

Na hab den in der Nacht eh auf Full gestellt . Lief auch, nur habe ich gerade bemerkt, dass man die Bonus Punkte erst ab dem 10. WU gut geschrieben bekommt. D.h. bis dato habe ich natürlich "nur" die Base Credits bekommen was ja wesentlich weniger ist.

Einfach laufen lassen


----------



## SimonSlowfood (11. Februar 2017)

Ich bin wieder Online! 

Hab mal zusätzlich zur 970 im Gaming Rechner noch 2 Threads von der CPU abgezwackt (4 wenn ich nicht am Rechner bin) um jetzt am WE noch n bisschen was zu reißen. der server faltet auch fleißig mit der 1050TI (macht er eh 24/7/365)


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Februar 2017)

Averdan schrieb:


> Na hab den in der Nacht eh auf Full gestellt . Lief auch, nur habe ich gerade bemerkt, dass man die Bonus Punkte erst ab dem 10. WU gut geschrieben bekommt. D.h. bis dato habe ich natürlich "nur" die Base Credits bekommen was ja wesentlich weniger ist.


Wenn du Hilfe willst/brauchst 


> Der User A.Meier-PS3 bietet ein *"Passkey-Aktivierungsdienst"*  an, damit Ihr schnell in den Genuss des Bonus kommt. Schickt ihm per PN  Euren Falt-Account mit dem Passkey und er aktiviert Euch diesen  innerhalb kürzester Zeit mit bis zu 16 Threads seiner Xeons.


----------



## SimonSlowfood (11. Februar 2017)

Nochmal kurz zur sicherheit:

Ohne CPU folding hab ich ne CPU auslastung von 20% (bei nem Hexacore heißt dass noch 4 Kerne frei) also braucht die 970 zum vorkauen 2  Kerne/Threads.  Wenn ich jetzt aber 4 Threads CPU einstelle, hab ich nur ~82% Auslastung. Mit "-1" nimmt er sich 5 Threads und CPU läuft auf 100%. Überseh ich irgendwas?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Februar 2017)

@SimonSlowfood:
Wenn du mit der CPU auch falten wilst, stell 4 ein und falte mit 82% Auslastung auf der CPU. 
Mit 5 Threads und 100% Auslastung auf der CPU wirst du deine 1050 Ti ausbremsen. 

Wen du mehr WU's raushauen willst aber weniger auf PPD achten willst, müsste du testen bei welcher Variante es mehr gibt.


----------



## SimonSlowfood (11. Februar 2017)

Gut, danke. 

ist die GTX 970, die 1050 Ti wird vom G4400 befeuert in nem anderen Rechner.


----------



## Cartesius (11. Februar 2017)

alexk94 schrieb:


> Morgen. Vor ein paar Monaten hat er seine ganze Falt-Hardware hier aufgezählt.  Musst mal - 4 Wochen von den 25.8.2016 aus suchen, dann wirst du vielleicht etwas finden. Ob es noch auf den aktuellen Stand ist, weis ich nicht.
> 
> Alex



Danke für den Tip, habe die entsprechende Auflistung von Bumblebees GPUs hier gefunden.



			
				Bumblebee schrieb:
			
		

> Nachdem ich ein schlechter Politiker wäre (ich verspreche wenig und halte alles)....
> ... hier nun also die gewünschte Auflistung meiner GraKa's
> 
> *[SIDENOTE] Da ich verschiedentlich auf meine  Austausch-/Wechsel-Pläne angesprochen wurde habe ich das gleich  integriert [/SIDENOTE]*
> ...



Das ist einfach nur


----------



## kampfschaaaf (11. Februar 2017)

So Jungs, 

die Apparate stehen auf Finishing und erwarten die Pause und kleine Wartung nach fast 
20 Tagen Falterei, 
ca. 700WUs und 
ca. 30.000k Punkten. 

Ich hoffe, ich konnte dem Team nochmal gut unter die Arme greifen und hoffe, auch für das nächste Mal früh genug Bescheid zu bekommen, damit ich nochmal was aus dem Hut zaubern kann. 
Für die Dauerfalter auch weiterhin gut Falt und für den Rest: Danke für die Mithilfe gegen Krebs.


----------



## Rarek (12. Februar 2017)

wo bringt man 17 Karten eines Typs unter?
wird warscheinlich auf nem Grafikkarten cluster board hinauslaufen... 
( eines wo man ~ 8 Doppelslot GPU's draufschnallen kann - falls das irgendwie schlüssig ist, denn hab grad keine Bilder zur Hand)


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Februar 2017)

Rarek schrieb:


> wo bringt man 17 Karten eines Typs unter?
> wird warscheinlich auf nem Grafikkarten cluster board hinauslaufen...
> ( eines wo man ~ 8 Doppelslot GPU's draufschnallen kann - falls das irgendwie schlüssig ist, denn hab grad keine Bilder zur Hand)


Mir ist irgendwie noch was im Gedächnis das er gesagt hat er baue pro Rechner nur 2 GPU's ein ein > selbst wenn er sich da nicht 100% dran hält, sprechen wir hier wo von so um die 15 Rechner (auf der Liste waren total 38 GPUs).


----------



## Rarek (12. Februar 2017)

rechner?
...

...


also das halte ich irgendwie für unwirtschaftlich, im gegensatz zu sowas:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MWxXAGFyvTc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## SimonSlowfood (12. Februar 2017)

Hm, sieht mir aber von der Kühlung der Grafikkarten recht schwierig aus, oder?


----------



## Rarek (12. Februar 2017)

das zieht sich der Radiallüfter hin wie's passt 
nur leise ist das ganze dann nicht mehr ^^

aber es funzt und hat den Namen Höllenmaschine verdient 
(also ohne lärmschutz aufe Ohren sollteste nicht in nen Serverraum gehen, welcher mit gut 30 dieser Kästen gefüllt ist... es tut weh)


----------



## ebastler (12. Februar 2017)

Haben zwei Xeons genug Power für 8 starke GPUs?


----------



## Rarek (12. Februar 2017)

ich denke, dass 20 Kerne (+ 20 Virtuelle) schon ausreichend sein sollten 

http://ark.intel.com/de/products/81706/Intel-Xeon-Processor-E5-2660-v3-25M-Cache-2_60-GHz


----------



## ebastler (12. Februar 2017)

Das macht ~2 pro GPU... Sollte, ja.

Meine 290X begnügt sich mit einem Thread.
Kriegt aber immer zwei, weil 15 Threads für einen CPU Worker ja nicht geht ^^


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Februar 2017)

Rarek schrieb:


> ich denke, dass 20 Kerne (+ 20 Virtuelle) schon ausreichend sein sollten
> 
> http://ark.intel.com/de/products/81706/Intel-Xeon-Processor-E5-2660-v3-25M-Cache-2_60-GHz


Mit dem Xeon gehts schon aber bei den Titan X-M würde er ganz schön bremsen > Stichwort CPU-Takt


----------



## brooker (12. Februar 2017)

... Jungs schaut Euch bitte den ONE Million Folder von unserem Loebstraus an. Dort haben wir noch halbwegs vernünftige Hardware verbaut. ASUS X99 WS ist ein geeignetes Bord, denn es bringt Lanes mit. Nur so bekommt man die GPUs in nen anständigen Bereich. 
Übrigens, der OMF macht mit inzwischen 5x 970er gute 1,7Mio PPD 
Die Gpu's bekommt man nur vernünftig zu kühlen in einem Rig unter. Sonst wird es einfach viel zu teuer.


----------



## DKK007 (12. Februar 2017)

Hab den 2. PC ´mal übers Wochenende laufen lassen und es sind insgesamt schon 25 WU zusammengekommen.


----------



## Holdie (12. Februar 2017)

So kaum ist die Faltwoche durch, scheint die gesponserte 970 von Bumblebee den nächsten Lagerschaden am Lüfter zuhaben. Nachdem der erste mit Silikonspray einwandfrei repariert werden konnte ist bei dem 2ten Lüfter mittlerweile soviel spiel, dass die Schaufeln des Lüfters am Rahmen schleifen. Somit muss der 2te Lüfter definitiv ausgetauscht werden.
Jemand ne Idee wie das Kostengünstig instand gesetzt werden kann?
Neue Lüfter für den Kühler sind hierzulande leider nicht zubekommen 

Es handelt sich um diese GPU


----------



## DKK007 (12. Februar 2017)

Gehäuselüfter draufschrauben und am MB anschließen. Beim Falten ist ja eh recht konstante Last.


----------



## JayTea (12. Februar 2017)

War auch meine erste Idee: Plastik mit Lüftern runter und 80er oder gar 92er Fan drandübeln.


----------



## Rarek (12. Februar 2017)

oder gleich nen Peter dranschrauben und mit 120'er weitermachen


----------



## Holdie (12. Februar 2017)

mmh ok, müsste noch 2 80er rum liegen haben. 
Dann sollte das wunderbar funktionieren.

@Bumblebee geht das In Ordnung?


----------



## Bumblebee (12. Februar 2017)

Holdie schrieb:


> @Bumblebee geht das In Ordnung?



 - geht in Ordnung


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Februar 2017)

Irgendwie schade das die Faltwoche schon vorüber ist, ich könnte mich glatt an den Anblick von 2 MioPPD gewöhnen 
Wenn nur nicht der Stromverbrauch wäre.


----------



## Ramonx56 (12. Februar 2017)

Geht mir genauso. Hätte gerne so weitergefaltet wie in der Faltwoche, wenn da nicht die Stromkosten wären...


----------



## kampfschaaaf (12. Februar 2017)

Der Stromverbrauch ist in Relation zur Heizleistung zu sehen. Also im Winter nicht ganz so schlimm - eher super! 

@Holdie 
bewährt haben sich bisher handelsübliche, einfache Gummies, die um den Kühlkörper und Lüfter gespannt werden. Beim Referenzkühler würde ich das lassen, aber die Customs sollten alle so funktionieren. Klappt prima! Zudem kann man seinen Lüfter dann direkt an die 5V-Schiene des NT klemmen.

@all
Was genau ist eine WU denn wert? Eine fertiggerechnete WU ergibt je nach Rechentiefe unterschiedliche Punkte. Jetzt muß man doch automatisch davon ausgehen, daß wertvollere, rechenintensivere WUs nicht umsonst mehr ppd ergeben, als eine Standard-WU, die auch ein 4kerner bewerkstelligen kann. Ich denke nicht, daß WU gleich WU ist. Stanford "belohnt" ja nicht umsonst mit unterschiedlichen ppd. Wenn die fetten WUs nicht so wichtig wären, würden sie ja auch irgendwann ausgehen und die Rechner würden mit den kleineren beschickt werden. Das bedeutet WU ist nicht gleich WU. Statistisch gibt's sicherlich mehr Rechner, die kleinere WUs bearbeiten, als die fetten. Wir müssen uns mit Gaming-Hardware also vorzugsweise auf die dicken WUs stürzen. Dafür werden wir gebraucht. Viele WUs sind nicht gleichzusetzen mit wenigen fetten WUs. Man könnte das damit vergleichen, Volvo V70 zu bauen, während andere an mehreren Dacia Logan arbeiten... Klar, gelten beide als Autowagen, aber der eine ist deutlich wertvoller als der andere Autowagen. Ich kann ja für einen V70 fünf Dacia bekommen!

Also hinter extrem vielen WUs her zu sein ist meiner Meinung nach nicht ganz so sinnvoll. Wenn man Hochleistungshardware hat, soll die auch einen V70 bauen und nicht an ein paar Dacias rumwerkeln; nur damit man mehr Autos vor der Türe hat.
Das ist natürlich meine eigene Meinung und ich werde auch beim nächsten Falt-Event wieder die GPUs nach fetter Beute ausrichten.

Bis zum nächsten Mal!
faltschaaaf


----------



## Holdie (12. Februar 2017)

@Bumblebee Danke 

@Kampfschaaaf Danke für den Tip, so werde ich das machen, muss nur mal schauen ob ich noch die passenden Adapter für das NT finde Zur Not muss  gewerkelt werden


----------



## kampfschaaaf (12. Februar 2017)

Liegen ja überall bei Lüftern dabei! Irgendwas, daß mit MOLEX-Stecker betrieben, aber defekt ist abpitschen und 2 WAGOs dazwischen hauen. Zumindest an die 5V. Das sollte der rote(+5V) mit dem daneben befindlichen schwarzen (-5V) sein. Aber sowas gibt's auch fertig zu kaufen.
Umsteckbar auf 5V, 7V oder 12V. Caseking kann helfen, oder man bastelt selbst.
MfG


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Februar 2017)

kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Der Stromverbrauch ist in Relation zur Heizleistung zu sehen. Also im Winter nicht ganz so schlimm - eher super!


Wen man ein Eigenheim hat gebe ich dir recht. 
Wen man so wie ich "nur" Mieter ist und die Heizkosten nur anteilsmässig über alle Mietparteien verteil wird, merkt man da leider praktisch gar nichts  > dass würde nur gehen wenn man die Heizkosten pro Wohnung sauber erfassen würde und das ist bei uns leider nicht der Fall. 


Ps:
Grösse einer WU hat nichts mit ihrer Wichtigkeit zu tun > die grossen WUs geben nur mehr Punkte damit wir sie auch falten.


----------



## kampfschaaaf (12. Februar 2017)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wen man ein Eigenheim hat gebe ich dir recht.
> Wen man so wie ich "nur" Mieter ist und die Heizkosten nur anteilsmässig über alle Mietparteien verteil wird, merkt man da leider praktisch gar nichts  > dass würde nur gehen wenn man die Heizkosten pro Wohnung sauber erfassen würde und das ist bei uns leider nicht der Fall.



Au weia - ja gut, da guckt man beim Einzug nicht so drauf... Ich habe für meine Mietwohnung extra nen vernünftigen Zähler eingebaut, der die Durchflußmenge in Verhältnis zum Temperaturdelta vom Vor- und Rücklauf setzt. Alles andere ist ungenau und Quatsch. Sonst sind die Asi-Raucher mit Heizung auf 5, Fenster auf Kipp und mit den Rolladen den Luftaustausch regelnd im Haus die Gewinner - und die Pendler die Verlierer.
MfG


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Februar 2017)

kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Ich habe für meine Mietwohnung extra nen vernünftigen Zähler eingebaut, der die Durchflußmenge in Verhältnis zum Temperaturdelta vom Vor- und Rücklauf setzt.


Problem ist bloss dass es sowas für die Einrohrheizkörperventile (Vor- und Rücklauf im selben Rohr) nicht gibt. 
Sensoren an die Leitungen die aus Boden kommen geht auch nicht, da die Heizkörper im Ringsystem angeschlossen sind und somit die Ventile immer warm sind.

Einziges was es gibt sind die ungenaue Messgeräte die auf den Heizkörper  geklebt werden, aber A) messen die selbst einen Verbrauch wenn der  Heizkörper aus ist und B) sind die sehr leicht mit einem feuchten Lappen  zu manipulieren.

Ps.:
Bin vom Fach.


----------



## Rarek (13. Februar 2017)

ok, B) kannte ich auch noch nicht... 

klappt aber denk ich nur, wenns nicht die elektronischen sind, wa? 

und wie kann man sich zu und ablauf in einem Rohr vorstellen? ich kenn nur getrennte Rohre...


etwas OT, aber wen interessierts... außer die Mods


----------



## DOcean (13. Februar 2017)

kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Zumindest an die 5V. Das sollte der rote(+5V) mit dem daneben befindlichen schwarzen (-5V) sein.



Klugscheißermodus an
-5V wäre doof, dann würde der Lüfter ja 10V abbekommen

Schwarz ist Masse/GND!
Klugscheißermodus aus

 

<<-- jmd vom elektrischen Fach, der bei sowas immer fast einen Anfall bekommt


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Februar 2017)

Rarek schrieb:


> klappt aber denk ich nur, wenns nicht die elektronischen sind, wa?


Zumindest bei denen vor 2000 gings noch mit dem Lappen (Verbrauch wurde über Luftfeuchtigkeit berechnet) > die aktuellen kann man anscheinend auch relativ leicht manipulieren, hab mich aber nie damit befasst wie.


Rarek schrieb:


> und wie kann man sich zu und ablauf in einem Rohr vorstellen? ich kenn nur getrennte Rohre...


Trennwand in der Mitte des Rohres > ist nur das kurze Stück (ca. 5cm) zwischen Ventil und Heizkörper.


Ps.
Ist doch nicht offtopic > es geht um das Nutzen der Faltabwärme und ob sich so Geld beim Heizen einsparen lässt.


----------



## Rarek (13. Februar 2017)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Zumindest bei denen vor 2000 gings noch mit dem Lappen (Verbrauch wurde über Luftfeuchtigkeit berechnet) > die aktuellen kann man anscheinend auch relativ leicht manipulieren, hab mich aber nie damit befasst wie.



die alten mit Verdunstungsröhrchen halt ^^

bei den neueren is es ne kalte Masse welche zwischen Heizkörper und Sensorkasten-gedöns steckt (gefrorener Metallstab z.B.)
musst nur drauf achten, dass der auch kalt bleibt 



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Trennwand in der Mitte des Rohres > ist nur das kurze Stück (ca. 5cm) zwischen Ventil und Heizkörper.



kann ich mir jetze absolut nichts drunter vorstellen...
das 2 Rohr prinzip ist mir Logisch aufschlussreicher 




Ps.
und wehe irgendwer hier sagt, dass er Kabel am Netzteil hat 
Leitungen sind es (anderweitig lasse ich mich auch gerne eines anderen belehren  )


----------



## ebastler (13. Februar 2017)

Als bei uns in der WG die Zentralheizung kaputt war, hab ich mein Zimmer mit F@H auf wohnbarer Temperatur gehalten, das geht super ^^


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Februar 2017)

Rarek schrieb:


> kann ich mir jetze absolut nichts drunter vorstellen...
> das 2 Rohr prinzip ist mir Logisch aufschlussreicher


Gib mal bei Googel "Danfoss Heizkörperventil Einrohrsystem" ein > da siehste du die Ventile unter Bilder.

Bei mir sind solche wie auf Bild 4 zusehen sind verbaut.


----------



## JayTea (13. Februar 2017)

ebastler schrieb:


> Als bei uns in der WG die Zentralheizung kaputt war, hab ich mein Zimmer mit F@H auf wohnbarer Temperatur gehalten, das geht super ^^



Dabei musste ich an die Story denken, dass es Leute gegeben haben soll, die in einem Wohnheim die Frischwasserleitung für ihre Wakü genutzt haben sollen. Also Abfluss eingebaut, Wasserhahn aufgedreht und der Radiator wurde überflüssig. 
Keine Ahnung ob es stimmt und tatsächlich in Betreib war, oder ob es nur bei der Idee geblieben ist.


----------



## Rarek (13. Februar 2017)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Gib mal bei Googel "Danfoss Heizkörperventil Einrohrsystem" ein > da siehste du die Ventile unter Bilder.
> 
> Bei mir sind solche wie auf Bild 4 zusehen sind verbaut.



ach die Teile... die haben aber unterm Strich aber auch ne 2 Rohr zufuhr 
... wollt schon sagen... geht bei dir nur ein Rohr von dem Kessel ab... wollt mich schon für bläh erklären


----------



## DKK007 (13. Februar 2017)

Wie wird eigentlich der Score ermittelt? Weil ich bin jetzt mit meinen knapp 30 WUs schon besser als Leute mit über 1000 WUs? Meine 1050ti ist ja jetzt auch nicht besonders schnell im Vergleich zu den anderen Karten im PCGH-Forum. 



ebastler schrieb:


> Als bei uns in der WG die Zentralheizung kaputt war, hab ich mein Zimmer mit F@H auf wohnbarer Temperatur gehalten, das geht super ^^



Zumindest mit den gut heizenden AMD-Karten.


----------



## DOcean (13. Februar 2017)

jede WU kann unterschiedliche viel wert sein (NaCl WU haben alle den gleichen Wert aber nur zur Zeit der Wert war mal anders)

der Bonus kommt ja auch noch oben drauf (bei nicht NaCl WUs)


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Februar 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wie wird eigentlich der Score ermittelt? Weil ich bin jetzt mit meinen knapp 30 WUs schon besser als Leute mit über 1000 WUs? Meine 1050ti ist ja jetzt auch nicht besonders schnell im Vergleich zu den anderen Karten im PCGH-Forum.


Meinst du den "24hr Avg"?
Wenn ja, das ist ein Durschnittswert der letzten 7 Tage.

Wenn du die Points meinst, wurde einfach alle zusammengezählt.
Unterschiede kommen zustande welche WU durchgefalten wurde (NaCl, SMP, GPU) und wie alt die entsprechenden Punkte sind > heute sind Projekte viel höher "honoriert" als füher.


----------



## DrDave (13. Februar 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Zumindest mit den gut heizenden AMD-Karten.


Maxwell kann das auch noch gut, meine 980 Ti hat sich zusammen mit dem 3770K auch je nach WU zwischen 300-400W genehmigt Wobei da nur die GPU am Folden war.


----------



## Rarek (13. Februar 2017)

400W?
bist lustig... ich ziehe hier 1,2kW aus der dose  .. ...


----------



## KillercornyX (13. Februar 2017)

Ich hab dann mal gestern die FoPaSa mit Brooker beendet, da er die Hardware wieder selbst benötigte. Ich bin daher vorerst mal im Falt-Ruhestand.
Hin und wieder lass ich aber mal die Gaming-Kiste laufen wenn nix zu tun ist.
Das Ergebnis der ganzen Sache sind ca 100k Punkte, wobei ein Teil auch natürlich von mir selbst kam. In jedem Fall hier noch mal meinen großen Dank an Brooker fürs Bereitstellen der Hardware!


----------



## FlyingPC (14. Februar 2017)

Gibt gerade ein paar Grafikkarten reduziert. Falls jemand eine kaufen möchte.


----------



## Ramonx56 (14. Februar 2017)

Bei den Preisen juckt es mir echt in den Fingern. Besonders bei der GTX 1070. 
Aber ich wollte doch auf Vega warten...


----------



## foldinghomealone (14. Februar 2017)

Ich bin ja da skeptisch, ob Vega wirklich so viel bringt. Ich hoffe natürlich drauf, aber die Ankündigungen bzgl. Preis und Leistung der RX480 haben mich auch hoffen lassen und wurde dann von der Realität bitter enttäuscht. 
Ok, das hört sich jetzt doch arg theatralisch an


----------



## ebastler (14. Februar 2017)

Naja, die 480 liefert um ihren Preis grundsolide Leistung und ich würde sie einer 1060 jederzeit vorziehen... Nur hat AMD halt nichts in der Klasse drober und das nervt.

Wobei AMD zum Falten grad ja generell nicht der Hammer ist...


----------



## foldinghomealone (14. Februar 2017)

ebastler schrieb:


> Wobei AMD zum Falten grad ja generell nicht der Hammer ist...


Der Stromverbrauch der AMD-Karten ist bei den Kosten natürlich nicht zu vernachlässigen...


----------



## SimonSlowfood (14. Februar 2017)

Beim Falten kommts mir schon auch arg auf den Stromverbrauch an. Da is AMD leider nicht sooo effizient. Wobei ich fürs zocken schon überlege meine GTX 970 mit den Krüppel 3,5 + 0,5 GB mal gegen ne 480 zu tauschen, wenn ich eh meinen Gaming rechner mitte April mal neu mache.  Sind ja grad recht günstig zu haben.


----------



## DKK007 (14. Februar 2017)

Wobei es von der 970 auf die 480 von der Leistung her nicht so viel bringt. Da solltest du eher auf Vega warten.


----------



## Ramonx56 (14. Februar 2017)

Eine Sache, die mich mal brennend interessieren würde, wäre ob man einen 5820K ohne Bedenken auf 4,4 bis 4,5 Ghz @ 1,35V 24/7(Folding) betreiben kann ohne starke Abnutzung in Kauf nehmen zu müssen ?


Edit: Und wie sich dies bei einer GTX 970 @ 1500Mhz und +87 mV verhält.
Achja und das System soll mit einem Be Quiet System Power 7 (700w) betrieben werden.


----------



## SimonSlowfood (14. Februar 2017)

@*DKK007*
Ja da hast du recht. Läuft ja auch ohne Probleme alles flüssig in FHD.
Hat Jemand Erfahrungen zu der Manli 1070 Ultimate? Kann die was`? Bei dem Deal von vorhin (364€), bin ich ja wirklich am überlegen


----------



## Holdie (14. Februar 2017)

Ich glaube zu der Manli wirst du hier in Europa kaum was finden, die vertreiben Ihre Gpus normalerweise nur China glaube ich. Die Vertreter für Europa sind dann die Tochterunternehmen Zotac und Inno3d. 

Aber diese sollen qualitativ nicht schlecht sein. Also ich denke du wirst mit der Gpu nichts falsch machen


----------



## foldinghomealone (14. Februar 2017)

Aber vorher die Garantiebedingungen vergleichen


----------



## SimonSlowfood (14. Februar 2017)

MH ich halt mich mal zurück. Rechnerupgrade steht an, da ist das Geld besser in CPU und Mainboard investiert momentan.


----------



## JayTea (14. Februar 2017)

Ramonx56 schrieb:


> Eine Sache, die mich mal brennend interessieren würde, wäre ob man einen 5820K ohne Bedenken auf 4,4 bis 4,5 Ghz @ 1,35V 24/7(Folding) betreiben kann ohne starke Abnutzung in Kauf nehmen zu müssen ? [...]



Das ist aber schon ne Menge Strom die durch die CPU fließt. Zzgl der von dir genannten Spannungserhöhung und OC ja erstrecht!   Lies dich hier mal etwas durch. Könnte scheinbar schwer werden den bei der Spannung überhaupt gekühlt zu bekommen?! Dazu noch ergänzend: *klick*


----------



## Rarek (14. Februar 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei es von der 970 auf die 480 von der Leistung her nicht so viel bringt. Da solltest du eher auf Vega warten.



außer den echten 8GB auf der Karte, nein nicht viel mehr Mehrleistung...


----------



## foldinghomealone (14. Februar 2017)

Ramonx56 schrieb:


> Eine Sache, die mich mal brennend interessieren würde, wäre ob man einen 5820K ohne Bedenken auf 4,4 bis 4,5 Ghz @ 1,35V 24/7(Folding) betreiben kann ohne starke Abnutzung in Kauf nehmen zu müssen ?
> 
> 
> Edit: Und wie sich dies bei einer GTX 970 @ 1500Mhz und +87 mV verhält.
> Achja und das System soll mit einem Be Quiet System Power 7 (700w) betrieben werden.



Wenn du diese CPU und diese GPU übertaktet zum dauerhaften Folden benutzen willst, kannst dir wahrscheinlich auch eine 1070 durch gesparte Stromkosten finanzieren.
Bei solchen Stromfressern würde ich eher undervolten als übertakten.


----------



## Ramonx56 (14. Februar 2017)

Der "Overclock" exitsiert noch garnicht. Also mit ein bisschen Glück läufts ja auch mit 1,25V. Ist ja auchnicht meine CPU 
Die CPU soll nämlich mit einer GTX 970 (auch übertaktet +87mV) 24/7 "Folden".
In dem PC ist wie erwähnt momentan ein Be Quiet System Power 7 (700w) verbaut.
Dies sollte aufgrund des Budgets nicht unbedingt ausgetauscht werden. 
Kann das System denn mit diesem überhaupt vernünftig betrieben werden ?
Bzw mit "Overclock" ohne dass ich starke Abnutzung der Chips (GPU/CPU) zu erwarten habe? 

Edit: @foldinghomealone. Die Stromkosten spielen aufgrund der Gegebenheiten keine Rolle


----------



## foldinghomealone (14. Februar 2017)

Ok, Glückwunsch.
Jedoch würde mir mein ökologisches Gewissen keine Ruhe lassen, wenn die CPU fürs Folden mehr als 200W verbrät und die GPU nochmal >150W drauflädt.
Ein Skylake i5 plus 1070 braucht ca. 200W gesamt.

PSU reicht locker.


----------



## Ramonx56 (14. Februar 2017)

Ok. Dann werde ich  die CPU wohl mit 4,0 Ghz mit ein wenig Undervolting (falls möglich) und die GPU ohne die +87 mV betreiben. Der Umwelt zuliebe 
Also von der Leistung reicht das System Power 7 aus, aber da die 970 ja für ihre schnellen Lastwechsel bekannt ist, wäre das Netzteil laut vielen Forenmitgliedern fürs Zocken nicht geeignet. 
Ist dies bei einer konstanten Last, wie beim "Folden" zu vernachlässigen ?


----------



## foldinghomealone (15. Februar 2017)

Du kannst machen was und wie du willst. Das war nur meine persönliche Meinung, ich wollte dich nicht belehren.

Dass eine PSU wg. schnellen Lastwechseln der GPU fürs Zocken nicht geeignet wäre, habe ich noch nie gehört, aber ich bin kein PSU-Experte.
Im Zweifel geht probieren über studieren.
Ein Problem könnte sein, dass es bei niedriger Last relativ ineffizient ist. Viele PSUs haben die beste Effizienz von 50-70%. Das würde >350W bedeuten,  Aber das solltest du mit dieser CPU+GPU schon hinbekommen.


----------



## Rarek (15. Februar 2017)

das einzige was ich Richtung Lastwechsel mit ner NV gehört habe, betrifft die 900'er:

dadurch das die ihre last so schnell wechseln, können PSU's mit Analogwandlern nicht schnell genug 
die Spannungen anpassen und können deine SSD oder andere Bauteile, die mit 5V / 3,3V arbeiten, grillen

mit DC/DC Wandlern sollst du dieses Problem nicht haben weil diese Digital schalten 


zumindest sagte das damals so unsere Mehlstaub Katze (falls ihn noch wer kennt)
ob diese Aussage aber stimmt, kann ich nicht sagen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. Februar 2017)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Ok, Glückwunsch.
> Jedoch würde mir mein ökologisches Gewissen keine Ruhe lassen, wenn die CPU fürs Folden mehr als 200W verbrät und die GPU nochmal >150W drauflädt.
> Ein Skylake i5 plus 1070 braucht ca. 200W gesamt.
> 
> PSU reicht locker.



Mein ökoligisches Gewissen würde ausrufen wenn ich wegen 200W Ersparnis fabrikneue Hardware anschaffen würde wenn die alte mit OC noch locker reichen würde > die Elektronikherstellung zählt zu den größten Umweltverschmutzern.


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Februar 2017)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Mein ökologisches Gewissen würde ausrufen wenn ich wegen 200W Ersparnis fabrikneue Hardware anschaffen würde wenn die alte mit OC noch locker reichen würde > die Elektronikherstellung zählt zu den größten Umweltverschmutzern.



*HEAR* *HEAR*  - ein wahres Wort

Und was lernen wir daraus? Es gibt nicht *EINEN* richtigen Weg; und genauso wenig einen *falschen* Weg
Vernunft hilft nicht immer, aber oft, weiter


----------



## foldinghomealone (15. Februar 2017)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Mein ökoligisches Gewissen würde ausrufen wenn ich wegen 200W Ersparnis fabrikneue Hardware anschaffen würde wenn die alte mit OC noch locker reichen würde > die Elektronikherstellung zählt zu den größten Umweltverschmutzern.



Aus ökologischer Sicht würde ich dir da evtl. Recht geben, aber aus ökonomischer Sicht nicht. Falls es reicht, nur die GPU durch eine 1070 zu ersetzen würde sich ein neues 200W-System gegenüber einem 400W-System in nur einem Jahr Dauerfalten amortisieren. Aber er muss ja keinen Strom zahlen und deswegen entfällt die ökonomische Sichtweise.

Ich hab ja auch gar nicht geschrieben, dass er mit seinem System nicht falten soll,  sondern dass ich dann das System aus ökologischen Gesichtsgründen nicht extrem OC würde, sondern undervolten.


----------



## foldinghomealone (15. Februar 2017)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> *HEAR* *HEAR*  - ein wahres Wort
> 
> Und was lernen wir daraus? Es gibt nicht *EINEN* richtigen Weg; und genauso wenig einen *falschen* Weg
> Vernunft hilft nicht immer, aber oft, weiter



Wolltest du nicht auch deine 970er austauschen?


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Februar 2017)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Wolltest du nicht auch deine 970er austauschen?



Welche meinst du?? - ich hab ja *17* davon  *MUAHAHAHAHA* 

Ernsthaft; einige sind bereits mit 1060ern; 1070ern und (selten) 1080ern ersetzt worden


----------



## foldinghomealone (15. Februar 2017)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ernsthaft; einige sind bereits mit 1060ern; 1070ern und (selten) 1080ern ersetzt worden


Und diese ersetzt du dann nächstes Jahr durch 20x0er.


----------



## wait (15. Februar 2017)

Sodele und zur Feier des Tages jagen wir noch ein paar Watt durch die Kiste.


----------



## foldinghomealone (15. Februar 2017)

wait schrieb:


> Sodele und zur Feier des Tages jagen wir noch ein paar Watt durch die Kiste.


Jetzt sollte es nur wieder kälter werden, damit sich das Heizen auch lohnt...


----------



## JayTea (15. Februar 2017)

wait schrieb:


> Sodele und zur Feier des Tages jagen wir noch ein paar Watt durch die Kiste.




Jawollo! 
Hast du etwa Geburtstag oder Frühlingsgefühle? 
Oder wait wurde befördert und hat ab jetzt mehr Geld für Hardware und Energie. Hmmm...


----------



## Rarek (15. Februar 2017)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Welche meinst du?? - ich hab ja *17* davon  *MUAHAHAHAHA*
> 
> Ernsthaft; einige sind bereits mit 1060ern; 1070ern und (selten) 1080ern ersetzt worden



achja... 17 davon...

öhm... du hättest nicht zufällig eine über die ich mir bis... Sommer ausleihen könnte zum Falten? nur leise muss sie unter Luft sein (der Hauptgrund, warum ich nicht durchfalte  )
denn Strom wird mir ja noch bezahlt, solange ich in der Ausbildung bin - warum also nicht nutzen, wenn es bisher keinen gekümmert hat (auch auf nachfragen), dass ich hier momentan bis zu 1,2kW/h durch die Leitung jagen könnte (PSU technisch - effektiv bin ich momentan bei... öhm... ~700W, wenn ich falten würde)


----------



## wait (15. Februar 2017)

@JayTea

Geburtstag > nö
Frühlingsgefühle > habe ich immer 
Über Geld spricht man nicht.
Neue Hardware. Hmmm


----------



## Holdie (15. Februar 2017)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Welche meinst du?? - ich hab ja *17* davon  *MUAHAHAHAHA*
> 
> Ernsthaft; einige sind bereits mit 1060ern; 1070ern und (selten) 1080ern ersetzt worden



Magste nicht ein paar von deinen 970er Spenden? Eine habe ich ja schon von dir


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. Februar 2017)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Aus ökologischer Sicht würde ich dir da evtl. Recht geben, aber aus ökonomischer Sicht nicht. Falls es reicht, nur die GPU durch eine 1070 zu ersetzen würde sich ein neues 200W-System gegenüber einem 400W-System in nur einem Jahr Dauerfalten amortisieren.
> 
> Ich hab ja auch gar nicht geschrieben, dass er mit seinem System nicht  falten soll,  sondern dass ich dann das System aus ökologischen  Gesichtsgründen nicht extrem OC würde, sondern undervolten.


Seis drum, aber könntest du mir bitte erklären mit was du das genau rechnest? 

Wenn ich das Ganze mit 200W mit meinem Strompreis durchrechne komm ich auf ~330Euro Ersparnis im Jahr und dafür bekomme ich noch keine 1070.


----------



## foldinghomealone (15. Februar 2017)

0,2*0,25*24*365=438€ = GTX 1070
keine Ahnung, welche Strompreise ihr in der Schweiz habt, aber wir haben hier ordentlich Ökostromzulage


----------



## Rarek (15. Februar 2017)

25ct? samma... ich will auch...

hier bei uns kommste nicht unter 28ct


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. Februar 2017)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> 0,2*0,25*24*365=438€ = GTX 1070
> keine Ahnung, welche Strompreise ihr in der Schweiz habt, aber wir haben hier ordentlich Ökostromzulage


Bei 25ct wundert es mich nicht das es reicht. 

Ich zahle den Ökostromtarif Plus (müsste nachschauen, macht aber glaube ich ~4ct im Vergleich zum Standart-Tarif aus) im Schnitt ~20ct (Durchschnitt Normal und Niedertarif).


----------



## Rarek (15. Februar 2017)

warum habt ihr da unten so günstig Strom?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. Februar 2017)

Frag mich was leichteres > viel Wasserkraft im Vergleich zur Landesgrösse? 


Strompreise 2017
 Kommen noch ein paar Abgaben drauf die da beim Preis fehlen und von Gemeinde zu Gemeinde unterschiedlich sind.


----------



## foldinghomealone (15. Februar 2017)

EEG-Umlage macht mittlerweile schon 6,88ct/kWh aus.


----------



## Rarek (15. Februar 2017)

jaja... für dich..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Strompreise Deutschland – Strompreise KWH

und das war 2016


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. Februar 2017)

Jetzt wisst ihr wieso Bumblebee in der Schweiz faltet.


----------



## foldinghomealone (15. Februar 2017)

Rarek schrieb:


> jaja... für dich..



??? was meinst du?


----------



## Rarek (15. Februar 2017)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> ??? was meinst du?


ej, kann ich etwas dafür, dass du hier ein paar Sekunden vor mir postest, wärend ich noch links zusammensuche?


----------



## Ramonx56 (16. Februar 2017)

Würde gerne einen Server für FAH aufsetzen. Netterweise wurde mir von FlyingPC dieser link: [HowTo] Folding@Home-Client v7 einrichten und FahControl nutzen gesendet.
Nun lese ich "Hier werde ich mich auf Screenshots beschränken....", nur diese Screenshots kann ich leider nicht finden. Bin ich blöd oder sind die Screenshots nicht mehr vorhanden ?


----------



## Rarek (16. Februar 2017)

Ramonx56 schrieb:


> [...]


ich schicke dir dann mal den aktuelleren link für den 7.4.4 Client 

[HowTo] - Anleitung Einrichtung FAH Client 7.4.4


und falls du noch andere anleitungen brauchst, schau mal im unterforum von diesem bereich nach, die angepinnten Themen sind zumeist Anleitungen ^^
( http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/folding-home-pcgh-team-70335-a/28 )


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Februar 2017)

Rarek schrieb:


> achja... 17 davon...
> 
> öhm... du hättest nicht zufällig eine über die ich mir bis... Sommer ausleihen könnte zum Falten? nur leise muss sie unter Luft sein (der Hauptgrund, warum ich nicht durchfalte  )
> denn Strom wird mir ja noch bezahlt, solange ich in der Ausbildung bin - warum also nicht nutzen, wenn es bisher keinen gekümmert hat (auch auf nachfragen), dass ich hier momentan bis zu 1,2kW/h durch die Leitung jagen könnte (PSU technisch - effektiv bin ich momentan bei... öhm... ~700W, wenn ich falten würde)


und


Holdie schrieb:


> Magste nicht ein paar von deinen 970er Spenden? Eine habe ich ja schon von dir



Das ausleihen / zur Verfügung stellen / was auch immer ... ist weniger das Problem
Das "die Hardware zum Begünstigten verbringen" dagegen schon

Zwischen mir und den meisten von euch lebt ein ruchloser Drache; genannt *ZOLL *


----------



## Rarek (16. Februar 2017)

achja... da war ja was...

aber sind nicht eigentlich Elektronische Geräte in form von GPU's bis 800€ Zollfrei? 
(ich weiß, schert sich bei Zoll keiner drumm...)


----------



## Holdie (16. Februar 2017)

Nein, ich musste beim Zoll für die Spende von Bumblebee auch ca. 30€ bezahlen. Und die GTX 970 hatte da einen Zeitwert von knapp 190€. 

Sagen wir es mal so Bumblebee, wenn du noch eine Spenden würdest, würde ich eine nehmen wollen bevor die verstaubt und die Zollgebühren übernehmen.
Jetzt weiss ich ja wie der der Hase läuft


----------



## ProfBoom (16. Februar 2017)

Das heißt, Zollfrei ja, aber die Mehrwertsteuer wird immer fällig.


----------



## Rarek (16. Februar 2017)

stimmt... die Märchensteuer gabs ja auch noch...


----------



## brooker (16. Februar 2017)

... ich habe leider trotz des hohen Bedarfes keine neuen GPUs in Aussicht. Derzeit geht irgendwie nichts. Ich hoffe auf die neuen AMDs und das dann die Nvidias nur so rausfiegen.

Ich habe ein Frage ans Team: ein langjähriger Freund und Betreiber einer kleinen Website für Motorrad- und Winterreisen benötigt Unterstützung bei einem Joomla-Update bzw Templates. Hat einer von uns da KnowHow und Lust ihm unter die Arme zu greifen? Wir bekommen von Ihm Unterstützung bei der Verbreitung unserer Videos bei YT und den Aktionen. Wäre super, wenn das klappen würde. Bitte per PN bei mir melden. Danke.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Februar 2017)

brooker schrieb:


> Ich hoffe auf die neuen AMDs und das dann die Nvidias nur so rausfiegen.


Will ja kein Missepeter sein, aber da wird wohl kaum passieren weil bloss wegen neuer Hardware wird die Unterstützung vom Clienten auch nicht besser.


----------



## brooker (16. Februar 2017)

... ich hoffe Du behältst unrecht!


----------



## brooker (16. Februar 2017)

Shutterfly schrieb:


> Sollte noch jmd. auf der Jagd sein: Bei Caseking gibts derzeit die EVGA 1080 für 599 Euro:  EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 Gaming ACX 3.0, 8192 MB GDDR5X



Bei Bedarf zuschlagen


----------



## DKK007 (17. Februar 2017)

Macht Folding eigentlich 64 oder eher 32 Bit Berechnungen?


----------



## binär-11110110111 (17. Februar 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Macht Folding eigentlich 64 oder eher 32 Bit Berechnungen?



Zwar gibt es für Linux auch einen x64-Clienten, doch werden die WUs nur mit 32 Bit berechnet (meine ich so gelesen zu haben). Der Windows-Client (Löwenanteil) ist ja auch nur 32-Bit und der Aufwand wäre hier zu hoch, zusätzliche x64er in die Runde zu werfen.


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Februar 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Macht Folding eigentlich 64 oder eher 32 Bit Berechnungen?





binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Zwar gibt es für Linux auch einen x64-Clienten, doch werden die WUs nur mit 32 Bit berechnet (meine ich so gelesen zu haben). Der Windows-Client (Löwenanteil) ist ja auch nur 32-Bit und der Aufwand wäre hier zu hoch, zusätzliche x64er in die Runde zu werfen.



Aktuell unter WIN 32bit
Allerdings ist momentan der neue *Client  V7.4.15 *im Betatest; der kann dann auch 64bit


----------



## crackajack (17. Februar 2017)

Alle paar Monate der gleiche Blödsinn:
Schauen ob der Client eh noch seinen Job erledigt. Sehen, das er es nicht tut. Seit Mitte Jänner wohl "Ready awaiting assignment".
Braucht der Schmarren immer noch einen Babysitter?
Kann ja nicht so schwer sein, Millionen Rechner mit 24/7 Software zu beliefern, die nicht völlig sinnfrei alle paar Monate den Dienst verweigert.
Könnte mir ja eig. egal sein, aber verdammt finde ich das immer wieder bescheuert.

Edit: auch nach Neuinstallation "online" "Ready" "Download 0%"
Dann halt nicht.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (17. Februar 2017)

crackajack schrieb:


> Alle paar Monate der gleiche Blödsinn:
> Schauen ob der Client eh noch seinen Job erledigt. Sehen, das er es nicht tut. Seit Mitte Jänner wohl "Ready awaiting assignment".
> Braucht der Schmarren immer noch einen Babysitter?
> Kann ja nicht so schwer sein, Millionen Rechner mit 24/7 Software zu beliefern, die nicht völlig sinnfrei alle paar Monate den Dienst verweigert.
> ...



Das ist in der Tat sehr ärgerlich. Um Dir jedoch helfen zu können, benötigen wir ein paar Infos: Faltest Du mit einer CPU oder GPU, welches Betriebssystem wird verwendet, Übertaktung vorhanden ?, FAH-Control-LOG-Inhalt bitte als Spoiler - dann sehen wir weiter ...


----------



## foldinghomealone (17. Februar 2017)

Slot-Optionen wären auch noch schön.

PS. Welche SW kann man denn monatelang unfallfrei laufen lassen?


----------



## DKK007 (17. Februar 2017)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Zwar gibt es für Linux auch einen x64-Clienten, doch werden die WUs nur mit 32 Bit berechnet (meine ich so gelesen zu haben). Der Windows-Client (Löwenanteil) ist ja auch nur 32-Bit und der Aufwand wäre hier zu hoch, zusätzliche x64er in die Runde zu werfen.



OK, wobei ich mehr das FloatingPoint (Single/Double) meinte, dort mach ja die Performance auf GPUs einen großen Unterschied.


----------



## foldinghomealone (17. Februar 2017)

Zumindest GPU WUs rechnen fast ausschließlich Single, nur einige wenige Berechnungen sind double.

"... all of the GPU cores use single precision processing for almost all of their calculations. Some projects using Core_21 have small sections of the calculations designated to be done in double precision, and this is on a project by project basis. These projects will only be assigned to GPU's that support double precision, which both of your GPU's do. There are other projects using Core_21 that do not require that small amount of double precision processing, they will go to any system requesting a new WU"
Folding Forum • View topic - Single precision Core on Titan?


----------



## ebastler (17. Februar 2017)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Slot-Optionen wären auch noch schön.
> 
> PS. Welche SW kann man denn monatelang unfallfrei laufen lassen?


Wider Erwarten - Spigot (Minecraft Server). Der läuft selbst nach 60 Tagen ontime (länger geht bei mir nie weil immer Mal wieder Stromausfälle sind) noch wie am ersten Tag 😂


----------



## DKK007 (17. Februar 2017)

Wenn die Stromausfälle nicht all zu lang sind könntest du es mal mit einer USV versuchen. 

Hab gerade auf meinem Haupt-PC ein Problem mit dem CPU-Worker:


> 22:18:04:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.45:8080': Empty work server assignment
> 22:18:04:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '171.64.65.35:80': Empty work server assignment
> 22:18:04:ERROR:WU00:FS00:Exception: Could not get an assignment



Der bekommt irgendwie keine Daten mehr und bleibt bei "Download". Datenvolumen ist aber noch da, daran liegt es also nicht. Hab auch den Client mal neugestartet, hat aber auch nicht geholfen.

Aber die 380X haut ganz schön rein. Die macht alleine mehr Punkte als i5+1050ti zusammen. Dafür hab ich auch keine kalten Füße mehr.  
Hat sich jetzt aber bei knapp unter 70°C (trotz 100% GPU Load) eingependelt. Wahrscheinlich, weil eben von der CPU keine Wärme mehr kommt.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Februar 2017)

@DKK007:
Was hast du den für ne Thread-Zahl beim SMP eingestellt?


----------



## DKK007 (18. Februar 2017)

Wo finde ich denn diese Einstellung?


----------



## Ramonx56 (18. Februar 2017)

Rechtsklick auf das Symbol unten rechts > Advanced Control > oben links auf Configure > Slots > CPU > Edit > entweder -1 oder eine Threadanzahl - (Sollte meines Wissens keine! Primzahl sein). Oder meint ihr etwas anderes?


----------



## DKK007 (18. Februar 2017)

Da ist die standardmäßige -1 eingetragen.


----------



## Ramonx56 (18. Februar 2017)

Hab auch hier und da mal Probleme mit dem Client. Bei mir half meist eine Neuinstallation. Also löschen incl. der Config.
Hatte zwar auf meinen Haupt-PC noch nie Probleme, aber auf Schul-PCs kam es durchaus vor, dass nur eine Neuinstallation half.

Edit: Ich denke ihr könnt euch später noch auf einen kleinen Beitrag von mir freuen. Folding@School  Mehr verrate ich noch nicht ...


----------



## DKK007 (18. Februar 2017)

OK. Da lasst ich aber erst mal die GPU zu ende falten.


----------



## Ramonx56 (18. Februar 2017)

Wie viel PPD macht denn so eine 380X ?


----------



## DKK007 (18. Februar 2017)

Hab neuinstalliert, jetzt geht es wieder. Bei der Deinstallation war auch eine Datei, die sich dann erst nach komplettem Neustart löschen ließ. 

Wegen den PPD muss ich erst mal noch ein paar Minuten warten, bis die wieder hochgezählt hat. 

Wobei die 1050ti fast interessanter ist. Die ist selbst unter Vollast noch lautlos und da mich im Wohnheim der Strom nichts kostest, kann die 24/7 falten. Hat die jetzt auch die komplette letzte Woche gemacht, da ich durch die Prüfungen eh nicht zum Spielen gekommen bin und da muss sich die neue Karte ja nicht langweilen. Nicht das die vor dem Release von GhostRecon Wildlands noch einstaubt.


----------



## Ramonx56 (18. Februar 2017)

Mir persönlich ist mein PC nachts zu laut. Wenn ich ausschlafen kann, tun es auch Ohrenstöpsel aber wenn ich zur Schule muss wird der PC nachts ausgeschaltet. 
Falte nur diesen Monat mit dem Client und sonst nur mit dem Nacl. (wird sonst zu teuer)
Natürlich bin ich bei der nächsten Faltwoche auch wieder mit dabei. 

Edit: Bin bei sowas immer überempfindlich. Sogar minimales Spulenfiepen der Grafikkarte geht mir auf den Geist und lässt mich nicht einschlafen.


----------



## DKK007 (18. Februar 2017)

Da ich für die neue Karte eh das Bios zurücksetzen und dann die RAM Takt+Timings wieder einstellen musste, hab ich auch gleich mal die Lüfter im Bios ordentlich eingestellt, also auf die unterste Stufe und seitdem ist der quasi lautlos. 
Der i5 wird von einem Brocken 1 gekühlt und bleibt bei 40-45°C, da sieht man eben die gute Wärmeverteilung im Sandy. Die GPU pendelt sich bei knapp unter 60°C ein, so das gerade noch die Lüfter anbleiben. 

Aber irgendwie kommen jetzt gerade auf der 380X nicht so viele Punkte zusammen wie vorhin. Ich lass den jetzt einfach laufen und werde die dann morgen mitteilen.


----------



## Ramonx56 (18. Februar 2017)

Über CPU Temps brauchen wir bei mir nicht reden. Unter FAH erreiche ich ganze 82°C und mit Prime 86°C. (Scythe Mugen 4 PCGH Edition) 
Hab auch schön übers Köpfen nachgedacht. Aber ich denke 86°C sind unbedenklich. 
Meine GPU wird 72°C warm. 
Habe gerade die 2M Punkte erreicht. Jetzt kann ich in Ruhe schlafen 

Gute Nacht!


----------



## Cartesius (18. Februar 2017)

@ *DKK007*:
Die PPD-Ausbeute hängt stark von der bearbeiteten WU ab. WU-bedingte PPD-Schwankungen von über 50% (worst case) wurden schon berichtet.

Es wäre toll, wenn du deine PPDs in Holdies PPD-Performance-Tabelle eintragen könntest: Klick.
Aktuell haben wir nämlich noch so gut wie keine Datensätze zur 380 (X).
Bei Interesse hier noch der Link zum entsprechenden Thread von Holdie: PPD Performance Tabelle.


----------



## JeansOn (18. Februar 2017)

*Zur Info INFO:*

STANFORD arbeitet / forscht nicht alleine. ...

Ich habe mich gerade mal für Hintergründe zu Langläufer-WUs informiert.
Zum Project 8620 läuft gerade eine WU mit TPF=6min20sec auf 6700K@4400 8Thread, die PPD liegen im Rahmen des Üblichen bei dieser a4 WU.

Prof. Voelz von der Temple Univercity Philadephia (Ost!-Küste) managt dieses Projekt.
Ich finde das perspektivisch schon interessant, ob Stanford "alleine wurschtelt" oder ob sich noch andere beteiligen. Auch wenn Prof Voelz als Postdoc von Stanford kommt.
2 Server@Temple-Univercity nehmen an Folding@Home teil.

Folding@Home Projects

für mich zumindest war diese Info ebenso neu, wie interessant.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Februar 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Da ist die standardmäßige -1 eingetragen.


Dann liegt es daran:
 "-1" führt sehr oft zu einer nicht funktionstüchtigen Einstellung. 

Ich würde entweder den i5 2500K testweise mit 4 Threads laufen und beobachten ob er die 380X ausbremst oder nicht > falls er es tut lässt sich drüber streiten ob es mit 2 Threads noch Sinn macht zu falten (ich persönlich würde es dann nicht machen).


----------



## Ramonx56 (18. Februar 2017)

Bei mir hat sich heute auch eine WU verabschiedet
Folgender Fehler wird im Log angezeigt: 
13:03:48:WARNING:WU01:FS01:FahCore returned an unknown error code which probably indicates that it crashed
13:03:48:WARNING:WU01:FS01:FahCore returned: UNKNOWN_ENUM (127 = 0x7f)

Kann dies mit meiner Übertaktung der CPU zusammen hängen?  
Eigentlich sollte meine Übertaktung aber stabil sein(2h Prime95). 
Oder passiert das hier und da mal, dass so eine WU crashed?


----------



## JayTea (18. Februar 2017)

Am OC kanns irgendwie immer liegen.
Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass ich den Fehler auch einmalig hatte und dann kann es auch an einer defekten WU/Stanford selbst liegen. Mach ersmal so weiter und kümmere dich erst drum, wenn der Fehler gehäuft auftritt.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Februar 2017)

Ramonx56 schrieb:


> Kann dies mit meiner Übertaktung der CPU zusammen hängen?
> Eigentlich sollte meine Übertaktung aber stabil sein(2h Prime95).


Den Fehler selber kenn ich nicht aber auch bei der CPU gilt "Prime95-stabil heisst nicht automatisch F@H-stabil".


----------



## DKK007 (18. Februar 2017)

Was passiert eigentlich mit defekten WUs? Werden die dann noch mal neu verteilt? 



Cartesius schrieb:


> Es wäre toll, wenn du deine PPDs in Holdies PPD-Performance-Tabelle eintragen könntest: Klick.
> Aktuell haben wir nämlich noch so gut wie keine Datensätze zur 380 (X).
> Bei Interesse hier noch der Link zum entsprechenden Thread von Holdie: PPD Performance Tabelle.



Nur den Wert der GPU, oder den vom gesamten PC? 



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ich würde entweder den i5 2500K testweise mit 4 Threads laufen und beobachten ob er die 380X ausbremst oder nicht > falls er es tut lässt sich drüber streiten ob es mit 2 Threads noch Sinn macht zu falten (ich persönlich würde es dann nicht machen).



Die 380X wird vom i7 angesteuert. 
Mit dem anderen PC gibt es keine Probleme.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Februar 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Was passiert eigentlich mit defekten WUs? Werden die dann noch mal neu verteilt?


WUs werden so oder so mehrfach vergeben um Berechnungsfehler zu vermeiden.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Die 380X wird vom i7 angesteuert.
> Mit dem anderen PC gibt es keine Probleme.


"-1" führt zu Thread-Zahl 7 was eben eine Primzahl ist > ich würde 6 einstellen.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (18. Februar 2017)

@Ramonx56: Übertaktete CPUs oder GPUs erhöhen die Gefahr, fehlerhafte WUs zu produzieren. Fazit: Ein paar MHz weniger tun's auch.


----------



## Ramonx56 (18. Februar 2017)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> WUs werden so oder so mehrfach vergeben um Berechnungsfehler zu vermeiden.


Wie oft denn wenn man fragen darf ?
Weiß das einer von euch ?

@Binär: Eigentlich sollte mein OC "Rockstable" sein. Da der Fehler bei mir noch nie auftrat, werde ich erstmal so weitermachen wie bisher. (Dont touch a running System)


----------



## DKK007 (18. Februar 2017)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> "-1" führt zu Thread-Zahl 7 was eben eine Primzahl ist > ich würde 6 einstellen.



Ja, mit 6 klappt es plötzlich wieder.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Februar 2017)

Ramonx56 schrieb:


> Wie oft denn wenn man fragen darf ?


Kann mich an keine konkrete Zahl erinnern.


----------



## DKK007 (18. Februar 2017)

Zählt eigentlich jede Neuinstallation als neuer Client?



> Active clients (within 7 days):	8


----------



## Cartesius (18. Februar 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Cartesius schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bitte stets die PPD entsprechend des faltenden Bauteils eintragen.
Wenn GPU und CPU beide Falten, dann auch gerne PPD für CPU und GPU (separat!) eintragen. 

Siehe hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Februar 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Zählt eigentlich jede Neuinstallation als neuer Client?


Nur die Clienten/Slot's die neu eingerichtet wurden und aktiv waren > Beispiel:
1X SMP und 1X GPU > F@H aufgrund Probleme neuinstalliert = 4
1X SMP und 1X GPU > GPU aufgrund fehlerhafter WU 3X gelöscht und neu eingerichtet = 5


----------



## foldinghomealone (18. Februar 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Was passiert eigentlich mit defekten WUs? Werden die dann noch mal neu verteilt?


Die Resultate fehlerhafter WUs werden hochgeladen und dann die Rest-WU weiterverteilt. Du bekommst teilweise auch Teilpunkte ohne QRB gutgeschrieben.

Dass WUs mehrfach berechnet werden, hab ich noch nicht gehört. 
Ich habe mal gelesen, dass GPU-WUs von der CPU immer wieder gegengerechnet werden und die Ergebnisse verglichen werden. Sollten da Unterschiede auftauchen, wird die WU abgebrochen. Treten keine Fehler auf ist die WU fehlerfrei.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Februar 2017)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Dass WUs mehrfach berechnet werden, hab ich noch nicht gehört.


WU's werden mehrfach verteilt > findest du hier in der Ruka.
Wie wollen die sonst verhindern das sich Fehler einschleichen wen es ohne diese Sicherheitsvorkehrung nur schon ein einziges System (!) reicht die ganze Simulation unbrauchbar zu machen? 

Oder kannst du dir absolut 100% sicher sein das die Überprüfung zu der Zeit zu 100% sauber ist? 

Übrigens > Kontrolliert die CPU (SMP) auch sich selber? 

Ps.:
Ich meinte mich zu erinnern (bin mir absolut nicht sicher) das es 3X sind wo eine WU vergeben wird > wenn mindestens 2 der zurückkommenden WUs identisch sind ist gut, sonst wird die WU nochmals verteilt.


----------



## DKK007 (18. Februar 2017)

Hab mal meine Ergebnisse eingetragen.
380X: 
162.029 PPD
i7-4770K: 
022.513 PPD

Allerdings scheint das OC  der GPU  (Core +80 MHz, Memory +50 MHz) nicht ganz FAH-Stabil zu sein. Da kommen immer mal wieder:


> 17:20:09:WU01:FS01:0x21:Bad State detected... attempting to resume from last good checkpoint. Is your system overclocked?


oder


> 17:20:49:WU01:FS01:0x21:ERROR:114: Max Retries Reached
> 17:20:55:WARNING:WU01:FS01:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)


----------



## foldinghomealone (18. Februar 2017)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> WU's werden mehrfach verteilt > findest du hier in der Ruka.
> Wie wollen die sonst verhindern das sich Fehler einschleichen wen es ohne diese Sicherheitsvorkehrung nur schon ein einziges System (!) reicht die ganze Simulation unbrauchbar zu machen?
> 
> Oder kannst du dir absolut 100% sicher sein das die Überprüfung zu der Zeit zu 100% sauber ist?
> ...



Ich machs mal kurz und meine es auch nicht böse: ich hab recht und du nicht.

"Re: Repeated WU
Unread postby Joe_H » Sat Feb 18, 2017 5:22 pm

Your assumption is correct. "
Folding Forum • View topic - Repeated WU


----------



## mattinator (18. Februar 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> 17:20:09:WU01:FS01:0x21:Bad State detected... attempting to resume from last good checkpoint. Is your system overclocked?                            oder
> 17:20:49:WU01:FS01:0x21:ERROR:114: Max Retries Reached
> 17:20:55:WARNING:WU01:FS01:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)


Das sollte man möglichst vermeiden, OC runter ! Ansonsten wurde Rechenleistung umsonst verbraucht.


----------



## DKK007 (18. Februar 2017)

Ich hab die jetzt einfach pausiert und lass nur den i7 arbeiten. Der andere PC faltet ja auch die ganze Zeit mit CPU+GPU.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Februar 2017)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Ich machs mal kurz und meine es auch nicht böse: ich hab recht und du nicht.
> 
> "Re: Repeated WU
> Unread postby Joe_H » Sat Feb 18, 2017 5:22 pm
> ...


Dann haben sie es mal geändert > hier ein Beitrag von unserer Oberbiene aus 2010 



> Mettsemmel > Was bringt es eigentlich, dass ein und dieselbe WU mehrmals berechnet wird?
> 
> Bumblebee > Ausser einer Verifikation des Ergebnisses gar nichts


Quelle ist dieser Beitrag > Rumpelkammer: PCGH Folding@Home-Thread II


Aber auf die eine Frage sind sie im foldingforum nicht wirklich eingegangen:


> Kontrolliert die CPU (SMP) auch sich selber?


----------



## foldinghomealone (18. Februar 2017)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Dann haben sie es mal geändert > hier ein Beitrag von unserer Oberbiene aus 2010
> 
> Quelle ist dieser Beitrag > Rumpelkammer: PCGH Folding@Home-Thread II
> 
> ...



Scheint zumindest so, auch wenn sie nicht beschreiben, wie die es macht:
"The general plan for all WU's, both CPU and GPU, is to assign each one to just one machine"

Und zu der Frage ob die diese Politik geändert haben habe ich einen alten Post aus dem Forum ausgegraben. Da wird allerdings auch erwähnt, dass eine WU nur einmal vergeben wird:
"As a general policy, Stanford sends out a work unit only one time if that work unit is completed sucessfully and returned to Stanford successfully before the deadline expires."
Folding Forum • View topic - Repeated units / projects


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Februar 2017)

Wenigsten wissen wir jetzt wie der aktuelle Stand ist.


----------



## Ramonx56 (18. Februar 2017)

Vielleicht haben sie ja eine eigene Fehlerkorrekturfunktion, wie z.B. ECC RAM. ? 



Edit:
Für Titan XP User wäre das Team Curecoin interessant oder ?
Habe mal ein wenig gerechnet. Bei 365 Tagen im Jahr und einen Stromverbrauch von 350W (Gesamtsystem), würden bei einer Titan laut PPD Tabelle ca. 1,4M Punkte rausspringen.
Nehmen wir jetzt den ungefähren USD Wert von Curecoins -> ca. 0,05€. Alle 28K Punkte gibt es einen Curecoin. Nach einem Jahr hat man dann 511M Punkte.
Das wäre dann: 511M/28K = 182500 Curecoins -> 932 USD -> 878€. Der Stromverbrauch würde "nur" 886€ betragen. 
Sehe ich das richtig, dass es sich dann für GTX TitanXP Besitzern selbst finanziert und es sich sogar lohnt zu Folden? (wenn die Titan schon vorhanden ist)


----------



## JeansOn (18. Februar 2017)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wenigsten wissen wir jetzt wie der aktuelle Stand ist.



Vielleicht habt ihr ja auch beide (foldinghomealone und A.Meier-PS3) Recht.

Der Unterschied ist, daß die WUs heute flott durchgekaut sind. A.Meier dürfte das auch noch anders kennen.
 Auch meine, heute als quälend lang empfundenen WUs mit 8 oder 10 Stunden wären vor ca 6 Jahren Schnelläufer gewesen, wenn man die Verarbeitungszeit betrachtet. Ich hatte damals eher Wochen mit einer WU zu schaffen 

Wen interessiert heute denn noch die beiden deadlines? [preferred | expired] deadline?

Bruce hatte mir diesbezüglich eine ausführliche AW auf eine meiner Fragen gegeben:
Folding Forum • View topic - much points - short pref. time

Danach kann es je nachdem, schon sein, daß doppelt gerechnet wird.

Wenn das immer noch Fakt ist, habt ihr irgendwie beide Recht. Aber - das ist schon so lange her, ich hatte das Problem doch schon glatt vergessen


----------



## foldinghomealone (18. Februar 2017)

@jeanson: das sind ja ganz andere Fragestellungen und sicher nicht, was hier ursprünglich gemeint war.


----------



## foldinghomealone (18. Februar 2017)

Ramonx56 schrieb:


> Vielleicht haben sie ja eine eigene Fehlerkorrekturfunktion, wie z.B. ECC RAM. ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zum einen finde ich es strange, hier Werbung für andere Teams zu machen. 
Zum anderen werden Curecoins ja nur in Relation zu den Gesamtpunkten verteilt und nicht wie du schreibst 'alle 28K Punkte'. Es werden 7488 CC = 375USD pro Tag auf Punkte in Relation zu Gesamtpunkten verteilt.
Wenn gemäß der Doktrin: Titan X aller Länder vereinigt euch, wird jeder Nutzer dumm aus der Wäsche schauen, weil die Gesamtpunktzahl des Teams extrem steigt und dann für jeden weniger übrig bleibt. Und ob bei erhöhten Punkten auch der Kurs des CC steigt, ist ungewiss.

Zusätzlich darfst dich noch mit dem Finanzamt auseinandersetzen, das dann erst mal prüfen wird, ob das Spekulationsgewinne sind oder Einnahmen. --> Der einzige der davon was hat ist der Steuerberater


----------



## DKK007 (19. Februar 2017)

Das wird sich genauso wenige lohnen, wie beim Bitcoin Mining. Da bekommt man ja selbst mit einem spezialisierten Asic mittlerweile so wenig, das man Jahre bräuchte um die Anschaffungskosten wieder einzuspielen, selbst wenn man für den Strom nichts zahlen muss.


----------



## Ramonx56 (19. Februar 2017)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Zum einen finde ich es strange, hier Werbung für andere Teams zu machen.
> Zum anderen werden Curecoins ja nur in Relation zu den Gesamtpunkten verteilt und nicht wie du schreibst 'alle 28K Punkte'. Es werden 7488 CC = 375USD pro Tag auf Punkte in Relation zu Gesamtpunkten verteilt.
> Wenn gemäß der Doktrin: Titan X aller Länder vereinigt euch, wird jeder Nutzer dumm aus der Wäsche schauen, weil die Gesamtpunktzahl des Teams extrem steigt und dann für jeden weniger übrig bleibt. Und ob bei erhöhten Punkten auch der Kurs des CC steigt, ist ungewiss.
> 
> Zusätzlich darfst dich noch mit dem Finanzamt auseinandersetzen, das dann erst mal prüfen wird, ob das Spekulationsgewinne sind oder Einnahmen. --> Der einzige der davon was hat ist der Steuerberater



Also ich hatte nicht die Absicht für ein anderes Team "Werbung" zu machen, da ich nicht so viel Ahnung von solchen Währungen habe, wollte ich wissen, ob sich dies rentieren würde.
Achja und außerdem geht es hier ja nicht nur, um "Das Team". Denn der eigentliche Zweck ist ja die Forschung voran zu treiben. Klar ich folde auch für Team PCGH. 
Es war nur ein Gedankenspiel. Für genau die Leute, die eine Titan XP besitzen und aufgrund der Stromkosten nicht bei FAH teilnehmen. 
Klar wäre es wünschenswert, wenn möglichst viele für das PCGH Team Folden. Aber man darf natürlich nicht vergessen wieso wir das ganze überhaupt betreiben. 
Aufgrund eines Vortrags in der Schule foldet jetzt auch einer meiner Lehrer fleißig mit. Dies aber für Team MACOS. Ist das schlimm? Naja Team MACOS muss es nun wirklich nicht sein. 
Spaß beiseite. Ich glaube ihr versteht schon wie ich das meine.


----------



## DKK007 (19. Februar 2017)

Wobei man schon sehr arm dran ist, wenn man sich eine Titan kauft und dann reicht es nicht mehr für den Strom.


----------



## Ramonx56 (19. Februar 2017)

Naja hast du mal eben 800 Euro nur für FAH über ? "Als Spende". Wenn ja: Respekt! 
Ich kann es mir leider noch nicht leisten...


----------



## foldinghomealone (19. Februar 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei man schon sehr arm dran ist, wenn man sich eine Titan kauft und dann reicht es nicht mehr für den Strom.



Das gilt doch für jede Graka und nicht nur für die Titan X. Mit meiner 1070 'kann' ich mir es auch nicht leisten, 24/7/365 zu falten.
Es gibt natürlich hier im Forum auch Ausnahmen.


Im Übrigen kann ja jeder bei CC mitmachen, nicht nur mit einer Titan X.


----------



## arcDaniel (19. Februar 2017)

Hallo mal wieder, war schon lange nicht mehr hier und habe deshalb auch keinen Überblick mehr, wer neu dazugekommen ist u.s.w.

Ich hatte einfach, nicht sonderlich viel, aber um die Ohren. Habe einfach eine schlechte Phase... Mein Rechner faltet aber noch immer weiter mit, der lies sich nicht von meinem Gesundheitszustand unterkriegen 

Im Moment muss er nur manchmal Pausen, Halo Wars 2 ist schuld daran.

Im allgemeinen bin ich mit meiner RX480 noch immer zufrieden, auch wenn es manchmal bitter ist zu sehen was Nvidia Karten so zusammen falten.

Bekannt ist ja, dass ich gewisse Abneigungen gegen Nvidia habe, allerdings sind diese nicht er Technik geschuldet sondern eher dem Markething. Denke das Nvidia Markething ist für den Mainstreammarkt klasse, jedoch jeder der sich etwas im Detail damit auseinander setzt, dem fallen die Knallharten Lügen auf. Dennoch kann es gut möglich sein, dass meine nächste GPU wieder einen Nvidia wird. Auch wenn ich AMD mag und diese Unterstützen möchte, so bin ich doch sehr skeptisch was Vega angeht und ich habe so langsam mal wieder Lust auf etwas mehr GPU Leistung zum geringen Verbrauch. Gerade im Hinblick aufs falten.

Ich hoffe etwas, dass wenn die 1080ti vorgestellt wird die Preise der anderen Modelle noch etwas sinken, ich wäre schon bereit für eine 1070+EKWB so 400Euro auszugeben, aber nicht mehr. (hier schaltet sich die Vernunft ein)

Ryzen würde mir auch zusagen, allerdings kommt dieser erst, wenn ich mich zu einer neuen Plattform motiviert bekomme und mein Xeon läuft doch so gut , mit einem anderen Bios wäre sogar noch etwas OC möglich (leider habe ich noch kein fertig mod Bios der aktuellen F9 Version gefunden... kann hier einer von euch helfen?)


----------



## foldinghomealone (19. Februar 2017)

Schön/Hoffe, dass es dir wieder besser geht.

Also an 'knallharte Lügen' seitens NV kann ich mich nicht erinnern. Aber an die Werbeversprechen von AMD in der die RX480 himmelhochjauchzend angepriesen wurde kann ich mich schon noch negativ erinnern. Z.B. an das Crossfire RX480 vs 1080 Video, wo man deutlich sehen kann, dass die Grafik der RX480s schlechter ist und AMD sich dann hinterher hinstellt und sagt, das liegt daran, dass die RX480 die Grafik richtig darstellen würde, aber die 1080 irgendwas nicht richtig berechnen würde und gar nicht die richtige Grafik darstellen würde.
Ich hatte mich richtig auf die RX480 gefreut, aber sowas hat mich dann doch geärgert. V.A. weil es für jeden ersichtlich war, nur für die Werbehanseln von AMD nicht.

Ich hoffe jedoch, dass AMD mit Vega ein richtig guter Wurf gelingt. V.A. was die Leistungsaufnahme anbelangt. 
Sollte es FAH noch geben wenn ich meine 1070 austausche, werden die laufenden Kosten entscheiden, welcher Hersteller das Rennen macht.


----------



## ebastler (19. Februar 2017)

Naja, ein wenig schwindeln tut Nvidia schon, beispielsweise bei Doom: DOOM Graphics AMD vs Nvidia - 'The Way it's Meant to be Played' in 2016 - YouTube

Schlechtere Bildqualität um mehr FPS zu erzielen.

Zudem gab es da die richtig peinliche Aktion rund um die 4GB der 970. Anstatt sobald es rauskam zu sagen "Hey, wir haben Mist gebaut, sorry" kam die Aussage, die 0,5GB langsamen Speichers seien ein Feature das, wenn die Devs es nutzen würden, sogar noch FPS brächte (Was Bullshit ist, langsamer Speicher ist eben immer langsamer als Schneller ^^).

Naja, was mich persönlich an Nvidia nervt ist ihr prorietäres Gelump. PhysX läuft nur auf Nvidia, Gsync läuft nur mit Nvidia.

AMD hat FreeSync in die VESA Specs offen für alle eingepflegt. AMD hat Mantle auch der Konkurrenz angeboten und anschließend den kompletten Code weitergegeben, dass dann andere darauf aufbauend DX12 und Vulkan machen konnten. 

Die Firmenpolitik von AMD finde ich momentan wirklich deutlich kundenfreundlicher. Bringt nur nichts, wenn ihre Karten so sehr hinterherhinken wie sie es aktuell tun.


----------



## Rarek (19. Februar 2017)

aber genau deswegen habe ich in AMD Investiert (zumal sie zu dem zeitpunkt die einzigen mit bezahlbaren 8GB Vram waren  )

ohne Geld zum Forschen gibts keine Fortschritte ^^


----------



## foldinghomealone (19. Februar 2017)

@ebastler: Das Video finde ich schon etwas seltsam. Doom mit 4k auf einer 970 spielen funktioniert einfach nicht. Und dann auch noch daraus zu schließen, dass Pascal das gleiche Problem haben wird, ist schon fragwürdig. Und er gibt auch nicht an, wieviel VRAM die RX480 hat. Oder habe ich das übersehen? Ich will ihm ja nicht unterstellen, dass er 970 4GB mit RX480 8GB vergleicht...

Das 970 3,5 + 0,5GB-Problem ist schon peinlich, wurde aber meiner Meinung zu stark aufgebauscht. Natürlich sind Leute diesbezüglich verärgert, aber sowas passiert immer, wenn man einfach blind ein Produkt kauft, ohne dass es unabhängige Tests davon gibt. Jetzt gibt es immer noch genug Gamer die auf 4GB VRAM oder weniger setzen, also kann das Problem gar nicht so groß sein.


----------



## arcDaniel (19. Februar 2017)

Ich will hier keine Diskussion Nvidia VS AMD Anfangen, aber ich habe meine Gründe. Beide haben ihre Vor- und Nachteile.

Was aber sicher ist, Nvidia hat genug Kunden und genug Kleingeld um die Forschung voran zu treiben, da Konkurrenz gut für uns alle ist, möchte ich allerdings eher AMD unterstützen, was aber sogar mir manchmal sehr schwer fällt.


----------



## KillercornyX (19. Februar 2017)

Nvidia ist leider der Platzhirsch bei dem Grafikkarten und hat zur Zeit die leistungsfähigsten und effizienteren. 
AMD hingegen macht die bessere Kundenpolitk in meinem Augen. Siehe MANTLE , Vulkan, Freesync. Leider scheitern sie an den für Gamer wichtigen Punkten und daher kann sich Nvidia diverse Dinge erlauben, wie ihr proprietäres G-Sync. Ich würde dies gerne nutzen, aber entsprechende Monitore sind mir viel zu teuer. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## arcDaniel (19. Februar 2017)

ich brauch ja noch Hilfe bei meinem Bios, könnte auch paar PPD mehr fürs Falten drin sein 
Xeon E3 OC über Turbo-Stufen, brauch hilfe für Bios-Mod


----------



## DKK007 (19. Februar 2017)

Wobei Vega ja eine komplett überarbeitete Architektur bekommt. Da sollte schon ein deutlicher Sprung drin sein. Also etwa so wie von Kepler auf Maxwell, so das am Ende die Leistung ähnlich wie bei Pascal ist, nur das hier eben der Shrink vorher kam.


----------



## arcDaniel (19. Februar 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei Vega ja eine komplett überarbeitete Architektur bekommt. Da sollte schon ein deutlicher Sprung drin sein. Also etwa so wie von Kepler auf Maxwell, so das am Ende die Leistung ähnlich wie bei Pascal ist, nur das hier eben der Shrink vorher kam.



Naja, was wissen wir bis jetzt:
-Bessere Leistung als eine GTX1080 in Spielen welche eh AMD relativ gut liegen
-Verbrauch unter 250W, kann alles bedeuten, wir wissen ja wie gut die 150W der RX480 gemeint waren. Durch den Einsatz von HBM(2) welcher bei der Fury(X)/Nano ja aschon so 50W eingespart haben soll, macht mich diese Angabe noch stuziger
-HBM2 scheint doch noch nicht so der knaller zu sein und Gerüchten zu folge, scheint die Bandbreite deutlich geringer zu werden als Anfangs  angepriesen, insgesamt könnte so die Bandbreite sogar geringer sein als bei einer zukünftigen 1080ti
-Preislich kann ich mir auch kein Schnäppchen vorstellen, gerade wegen HBM, denke so mit 600-800Euro wird man rechnen müssen
...

Ich hoffe auf ein Wunder, so rosig wie die GPU aber gehypt wird, rechne ich eher mit einer Enttäuschung. Wenn dann noch Nvidia die 1080ti vorstellt und mit dem Preis unter 900Euro bleibt, die 1080 vielleicht etwas günstiger noch wird... wie soll ich da Vega einordnen.

Gerade wenn es hier ums Falten geht, hier müsste schon ein richtig grosses Wunder passieren um Nvidia weniger attraktiv zu machen.


----------



## JayTea (19. Februar 2017)

Passend zu der News, dass Aquacomputer ein Konkurrenzprodukt zum Delid Die Mate (alternativ *klick*) von "der 8auer"/Caseking rausgebracht hat, meine Frage in die Runde, ob jemand den Delid Die Mate (Version 1) ausgeliehen bekommen möchte? Ansonsten schickt Killercorny ihn mir zurück.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (19. Februar 2017)

INFO am Rande: Hier mal die aktuelle Beta zum (weiter)testen: 

Beta Software — Folding@home


----------



## arcDaniel (19. Februar 2017)

Hatte ich schon vor einiger Zeit gepostet, persönlich fand ich die Version 7.4.15 stabiler und es gab sie für Windows in der x64 Version.

Ich bleibe aber bei der neueren, irgendwann kommt ja wieder ne neue, denke nicht dass die 16 stabil genug ist für eine Finale Version


----------



## binär-11110110111 (20. Februar 2017)

Beim Blick in den Rückspiegel wird's einem ja ganz schwindelig ... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ShadowPvG (20. Februar 2017)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Beim Blick in den Rückspiegel wird's einem ja ganz schwindelig ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In spätestens  2 Monaten hab ich dich auch^^


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Februar 2017)

Ein cooles System hat RonRonsen da (ich weiss was da am falten ist).

Gäbe zwar an der einen Stelle noch Optimierungspotentzial, aber ich habe vollstes Verständnis wenn er nicht nochmal einen 3-stelligen Betrag investieren will.


----------



## foldinghomealone (20. Februar 2017)

Dann spann uns doch nicht so auf die Folter... Wenn du ihn kennst kannst ihn ja überreden, dass er es mal vorstellt


----------



## Cartesius (20. Februar 2017)

Genau, 
womit faltet RonRonsen???


----------



## Ramonx56 (20. Februar 2017)

Weiß eigentlich einer von euch wie leistungsfähig das FAH Netzwerk momentan ist ? Also in Petaflops?
Habe verschiedene Werte gesehen, weiß aber dennoch nicht welcher jetzt zutreffend (aktuell) ist. 
In einem Bericht habe ich gelesen, dass die Rechenleistung ca. 100 Petaflops beträgt. Trifft das zu ? (Falls dies zutrifft wäre das sehr beeindruckend) 
Achja und außerdem wird wohl demnächst in China ein neuer Supercomputer gebaut der eine Rechenleistung von einem Exaflop erreichen soll.
Den würde ich auch gerne mal Folden sehen 
Falls es jemanden interessiert: Supercomputer: Der erste Exaflop-Rechner wird in China gebaut - Golem.de

Edit: @Cartesius: Würde ich auch gerne wissen


----------



## alexk94 (20. Februar 2017)

Schau mal auf die Hauptseite von F@H, da ist eine Anzeige, wo man die Power des Netzwerkes sieht.


----------



## crackajack (20. Februar 2017)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Das ist in der Tat sehr ärgerlich. Um Dir jedoch helfen zu können, benötigen wir ein paar Infos: Faltest Du mit einer CPU oder GPU, welches Betriebssystem wird verwendet, Übertaktung vorhanden ?, FAH-Control-LOG-Inhalt bitte als Spoiler - dann sehen wir weiter ...


CPU(-only)
Win7
Nope


Spoiler



********************** Log Started 2017-02-20T07:18:57Z ***********************
07:18:57:************************* Folding@home Client *************************
07:18:57:      Website: Folding@home
07:18:57:    Copyright: (c) 2009-2014 Stanford University
07:18:57:       Author: Joseph Coffland <joseph@cauldrondevelopment.com>
07:18:57:         Args: 
07:18:57:       Config: C:/Users/GrafGustavvonScheißhausen/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/config.xml
07:18:57:******************************** Build ********************************
07:18:57:      Version: 7.4.4
07:18:57:         Date: Mar 4 2014
07:18:57:         Time: 20:26:54
07:18:57:      SVN Rev: 4130
07:18:57:       Branch: fah/trunk/client
07:18:57:     Compiler: Intel(R) C++ MSVC 1500 mode 1200
07:18:57:      Options: /TP /nologo /EHa /Qdiag-disable:4297,4103,1786,279 /Ox -arch:SSE
07:18:57:               /QaxSSE2,SSE3,SSSE3,SSE4.1,SSE4.2 /Qopenmp /Qrestrict /MT /Qmkl
07:18:57:     Platform: win32 XP
07:18:57:         Bits: 32
07:18:57:         Mode: Release
07:18:57:******************************* System ********************************
07:18:57:          CPU: Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E31270 @ 3.40GHz
07:18:57:       CPU ID: GenuineIntel Family 6 Model 42 Stepping 7
07:18:57:         CPUs: 8
07:18:57:       Memory: 15.96GiB
07:18:57:  Free Memory: 14.05GiB
07:18:57:      Threads: WINDOWS_THREADS
07:18:57:   OS Version: 6.1
07:18:57:  Has Battery: false
07:18:57:   On Battery: false
07:18:57:   UTC Offset: 1
07:18:57:          PID: 5336
07:18:57:          CWD: C:/Users/GrafGustavvonScheißhausen/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient
07:18:57:           OS: Windows 7 Professional
07:18:57:      OS Arch: AMD64
07:18:57:         GPUs: 1
07:18:57:        GPU 0: ATI:4 Cedar [FirePro 2270]
07:18:57:         CUDA: Not detected
07:18:57:Win32 Service: false
07:18:57:***********************************************************************
07:18:57:<config>
07:18:57:  <!-- Network -->
07:18:57:  <proxy v=':8080'/>
07:18:57:
07:18:57:  <!-- User Information -->
07:18:57:  <passkey v='********************************'/>
07:18:57:  <team v='70335'/>
07:18:57:  <user v='crackajack'/>
07:18:57:
07:18:57:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
07:18:57:  <slot id='1' type='CPU'/>
07:18:57:</config>
07:18:57:Trying to access database...
07:18:57:Successfully acquired database lock
07:18:57:Enabled folding slot 01: READY cpu:7
07:18:57:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:8080
07:18:59:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.45:8080': Empty work server assignment
07:18:59:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 171.64.65.35:80
07:19:00:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '171.64.65.35:80': Empty work server assignment
07:19:00:ERROR:WU00:FS01:Exception: Could not get an assignment
07:19:00:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:8080
07:19:01:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.45:8080': Empty work server assignment
07:19:01:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 171.64.65.35:80
07:19:02:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '171.64.65.35:80': Empty work server assignment
07:19:02:ERROR:WU00:FS01:Exception: Could not get an assignment
07:20:00:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:8080
07:20:01:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.45:8080': Empty work server assignment
07:20:01:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 171.64.65.35:80
07:20:01:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '171.64.65.35:80': Empty work server assignment
07:20:01:ERROR:WU00:FS01:Exception: Could not get an assignment
07:21:38:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:8080
07:21:38:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.45:8080': Empty work server assignment
07:21:38:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 171.64.65.35:80
07:21:39:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '171.64.65.35:80': Empty work server assignment
07:21:39:ERROR:WU00:FS01:Exception: Could not get an assignment
07:24:15:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:8080
07:24:16:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.45:8080': Empty work server assignment
07:24:16:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 171.64.65.35:80
07:24:17:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '171.64.65.35:80': Empty work server assignment
07:24:17:ERROR:WU00:FS01:Exception: Could not get an assignment
07:28:29:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:8080
07:28:30:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.45:8080': Empty work server assignment
07:28:30:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 171.64.65.35:80
07:28:31:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '171.64.65.35:80': Empty work server assignment
07:28:31:ERROR:WU00:FS01:Exception: Could not get an assignment
07:35:20:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:8080
07:35:21:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.45:8080': Empty work server assignment
07:35:21:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 171.64.65.35:80
07:35:22:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '171.64.65.35:80': Empty work server assignment
07:35:22:ERROR:WU00:FS01:Exception: Could not get an assignment
07:46:26:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:8080
07:46:27:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.45:8080': Empty work server assignment
07:46:27:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 171.64.65.35:80
07:46:27:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '171.64.65.35:80': Empty work server assignment
07:46:27:ERROR:WU00:FS01:Exception: Could not get an assignment
08:04:23:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:8080
08:04:24:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.45:8080': Empty work server assignment
08:04:24:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 171.64.65.35:80
08:04:25:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '171.64.65.35:80': Empty work server assignment
08:04:25:ERROR:WU00:FS01:Exception: Could not get an assignment
08:33:25:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:8080
08:33:26:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.45:8080': Empty work server assignment
08:33:26:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 171.64.65.35:80
08:33:28:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '171.64.65.35:80': Empty work server assignment
08:33:28:ERROR:WU00:FS01:Exception: Could not get an assignment
09:20:24:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:8080
09:20:25:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.45:8080': Empty work server assignment
09:20:25:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 171.64.65.35:80
09:20:26:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '171.64.65.35:80': Empty work server assignment
09:20:26:ERROR:WU00:FS01:Exception: Could not get an assignment
10:36:25:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:8080
10:36:26:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.45:8080': Empty work server assignment
10:36:26:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 171.64.65.35:80
10:36:26:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '171.64.65.35:80': Empty work server assignment
10:36:26:ERROR:WU00:FS01:Exception: Could not get an assignment
12:39:25:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:8080
12:39:26:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.45:8080': Empty work server assignment
12:39:26:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 171.64.65.35:80
12:39:27:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '171.64.65.35:80': Empty work server assignment
12:39:27:ERROR:WU00:FS01:Exception: Could not get an assignment



"24/7" Betrieb ist bei mir eh mit täglichem Neustart. Also DEM Allheilmittel für jedwede PC_Probleme. Also Unmögliches erwarte ich doch wirklich nicht?!


----------



## foldinghomealone (20. Februar 2017)

kannst du mal die Slot-Optionen posten?

Wieviele Threads sind dem Slot zugeordnet? 
-1 oder 8? oder gar nichts eingetragen?
Probiers mal mit 6


----------



## Ramonx56 (20. Februar 2017)

@alexk94: Oh hatte da einen Rechenfehler drin. Habs grade bemerkt, Sorry. Es sind wohl 95 Petaflops.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (20. Februar 2017)

crackajack schrieb:


> CPU(-only)
> Win7
> Nope
> 
> ...



Fehler gefunden - Zitat: 07:18:57:Enabled folding slot 01: READY *cpu:7  (=Primzahl!!!).

*Lösung: Manuell auf 6 stellen (-1 produziert oft ungültige Einstellungen)


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Februar 2017)

Bei CPU-Only würde ich 8 einstellen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Februar 2017)

Hab jetzt mal RonRonsen ne PN geschickt > ohne seine Erlaubnis schreib ich keine Details zu seinem System.


----------



## RonRonsen (20. Februar 2017)

Klar Feuer Frei Alex .


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (20. Februar 2017)

RonRonsen schrieb:


> Klar Feuer Frei Alex .



Also Feuer frei ALex


----------



## JayTea (20. Februar 2017)

Höööö, warum machst du es nicht direkt selbst, RonRonsen? 

Boar, es wird Zeit das ich aus dieser riesigen 10mio-Gruppe rauskomme...ist mir echt zu rummelig dort!


----------



## RonRonsen (20. Februar 2017)

Weil ich koche und kurz angebunden bin grad.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Februar 2017)

RonRonsen schrieb:


> Klar Feuer Frei Alex .


Wenns egal ist wenn ich sie noch 2h zappeln lasse (bin selber noch beschäftigt).


----------



## RonRonsen (20. Februar 2017)

So Falls es jemand interessiert. Es ist ein Dual Sockel auf Basis eines Asus Z10PA-D8. Darauf laufen 2 x E5 2683 v3 mit 28Kerne / 56 Threads. 16GB ecc reg DDR4 RAM . System Part ist eine Intel M.2 die um die 1500MB /s lesen und meiner Meinung nach 650-700MB /s Schreibt. Dann steckt auf den MB eine GTX 1080 von Zotac und ein GTX 1070 von PNY . SMP wird mit 32 Threads befeuert. Und hat bei speziellen a7 schon bis zu 280k PPD abgeworfen. Sys liefert zwischen 1,55-1,80 Mio PPD am Tag.


----------



## Cartesius (20. Februar 2017)

@ RonRonsen: Wow 

Hast du Bilder von deinem System? Wenn ja, kannst du diese ja vielleicht mal (hier) posten.


----------



## JayTea (20. Februar 2017)

Fett nett! Und diese Leistung/Ausbeute alles in einem System.


----------



## RonRonsen (20. Februar 2017)

Bilder-Upload - Kostenlos Fotos hochladen und ins Netz stellen

Hier noch ohne 1070

Bilder-Upload - Kostenlos Fotos hochladen und ins Netz stellen


Bilder-Upload - Kostenlos Fotos hochladen und ins Netz stellen

warum die alle verdreht sind weiß ich nich, nach dem hochladen waren sie verdreht.


----------



## Rarek (21. Februar 2017)

nette Maschinka


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Februar 2017)

Rarek schrieb:


> nette Maschinka



Könnte man so sagen - oder einfach


----------



## crackajack (21. Februar 2017)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Bei CPU-Only würde ich 8 einstellen.


Ok, mit 6 ging der Download und mit 8 läuft es wohl weiter.

Schon lustig, -1 soll "client chooses" sein (damit eben die default Empfehlung), läuft so auch monatelang und dann ohne Sinn und Grund sind die zu blöd etwas zu laden das eben zur "mach was du willst" Auswahl passt? Mit Fehlermeldung "empty work server" 

PS
Bonuslacher weil der NaCl Client heute den Dienst verweigert.

Edit: Und Danke natürlich!


----------



## arcDaniel (21. Februar 2017)

So Leute, es kam für mich sehr überraschend und war auch eine extrem spontane Entscheidung, aber ich habe in der Bucht, relativ Preiswert, eine MSI GTX1080 Sea Hawk EK geschossen 

Auch wenn "im Grunde" mir die RX480 gereicht hat, so fehlte aber immer das gewisse Etwas in Games. Für FulHD sicher völlig ausreichend, für WQHD (was eben meine Bildschirmauflösung ist) fehlte aber etwas power für meine stabilen 60fps. 

Auch fürs Falten habe ich schon etwas nervös auf die Nvidia Werte geschaut. Das Leistungs/Verbrauchsverhältnis ist hier einfach verlockend gut.

Ja was soll man hier noch sagen...


----------



## JayTea (21. Februar 2017)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> [...]Ja was soll man hier noch sagen...


Ich würds mal so forumlieren: Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Erwerb dieses wundervollen Produktes! 
Auf ein fröhliches und effektives Falten mit dem Geschoss.


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Februar 2017)

JayTea schrieb:


> Ich würds mal so forumlieren: Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Erwerb dieses wundervollen Produktes!
> Auf ein fröhliches und effektives Falten mit dem Geschoss.



Dem schliesse ich mich an


----------



## SimonSlowfood (21. Februar 2017)

RonRonsen schrieb:


> Bilder-Upload - Kostenlos Fotos hochladen und ins Netz stellen
> 
> Hier noch ohne 1070
> 
> ...



Wurde das Geschoss zum reinen folden angeschafft, oder macht der auch was anderes?


----------



## arcDaniel (21. Februar 2017)

Danke, bin aber noch etwas skeptisch. Zum einen über den Wurf selbst, da sie als Neu angegeben wurde nur mit einer "leichten Beschädigung der Verpackung", die Verpackung ist mir aber eigentlich ganz egal, solange die Karte heile ist.
Zum anderen weil ich bis dato noch 0 Erfahrung mit MSI Produkten habe. Irgendwas hat mich bis jetzt immer von dieser Marke fern gehalten. Allerdings finde ich die EKWB Produkte klasse und somit gefällt mir der Kühlblock schon mal sehr und gehe hier auch von einer entsprechenden Qualität aus.

Bin dann man gespannt wie gut das öffnen meines Wasserkreislaufes geht, hoffe die Sauerei hält sich in grenzen.

Und natürlich was mein System danach falten wird und wie ich den Verbrauch optimieren bekomme


----------



## DKK007 (21. Februar 2017)

Ich hab mir mal so ein Energiemessgerät besorgt. (Voltcraft 1000 Basic DE)
Beim 2. PC mit i5 und Geforce sind es im Desktobbetrieb im Schitt 45W, wobei der Wert relativ gesehen sehr stark schwankt, so zwischen 30-65W.
Beim Falten auf 3 Threads des i5-2500K und der 1050ti sind es im Schnitt 125W. Schwankt zwischen 120-130W, wobei jetzt mit steigenden Temperaturen eher 127-128W kommen. Edit: sind jetzt ~150W.

Da hatte ich eigentlich mit deutlich mehr gerechnet. 

Am Wochenende werde ich mal den anderen PC messen, wobei ja alleine die 380X so viel verbrauchen wird.


----------



## JayTea (21. Februar 2017)

@arcDaniel:
Wäre schon schön wenn die Karte voll funktionstüchtig wäre.  Hilft nur noch bissel warten und selbst testen.
Es gibt schlechtere Marken als MSI würde ich sagen. Zumindest gibt es die schon seit längerem und dann können die so übel nicht sein. Der Kühler ist auf jeden Fall ein Hit.

Hast du keinen Ablass/Kugelhahn o.ä.?
Am tiefsten Punkt öffnen und laufen lassen. Der Einsatz von  Küchenpapier ist meiner Erfahrung nach obligat; das Zeuch ist halt ordentlich saugfähig.

Das du hier für Rückmeldungen, Erfahrungen, Fragen bei Problemen genau richtig bist, das weißt du ja bereits! Ich bin gespannt was dich so erwartet!


----------



## arcDaniel (21. Februar 2017)

@JayTea
Nö habe kein Ablass, hatte mir diesen erspart  hatte vor einfach zuerst bei der Pumpe (ist tiefster Punkt) die Schläuche abzumachen und eben alles solange rauslaufen zu lassen wie es geht. Danach eben die GPU angehen, hier eben mit Becher und eben Küchenpapier die Sauerei in Grenzen zu halten. Wegen der anderen Abmessungen werde ich einen Schlauch neu machen müssen, habe aber auch hierfür noch Reserve hier liegen. 

Werde nur vielleicht das Netzteil ausbauen, da hier Wasser rein tropfen könnte welches ich nicht genau kontrollieren kann ob anschliessen wieder alles trocken ist.

Sonst sehe ich eher keine Probleme, nur die Angst, dass wenn es Probleme mit der GPU gibt, die ganze Arbeit umsonst ist war.


----------



## Ramonx56 (21. Februar 2017)

Also ich habe bisher ganz gute Erfahrung mit gebrauchter Hardware gemacht. 
Mein Mainboard und meine CPU sind gebraucht und bisher konnte ich nur feststellen, dass die Soundkarte des Mainboards defekt zu sein scheint.
Da ich aber ein externes Soundinterface für meinen Kopfhörer verwende, ist dies zu vernachlässigen. Kann natürlich auch am Treiber liegen... aber auch wiederholtes Installieren brachte keine Abhilfe.
Vielleicht war es dem Käufer auch nicht bewusst, dass die Soundkarte des Mainboards defekt ist 
Auf jeden Fall bin ich jetzt erstmal zufrieden mit dem System.
Und 2018 gibts dann einen Ryzen+ mit Vega/Navi Karte, eine 1TB SSD, ein Phanteks Gehäuse, endlich einen 120-144Hz Monitor(WQHD/4k?) und wenn das Geld dann noch reicht eine custom Wasserkühlung.


----------



## SimonSlowfood (21. Februar 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Beim Falten auf 3 Threads des i5-2500K und der 1050ti sind es im Schnitt 125W. Schwankt zwischen 120-130W, wobei jetzt mit steigenden Temperaturen eher 127-128W kommen. Edit: sind jetzt ~150W.
> 
> Da hatte ich eigentlich mit deutlich mehr gerechnet.



Mein Home/Faltserver braucht im schnitt 105 W beim 24/7 falten.
G4400, 60GB SSD, 2x 5TB, 1050Ti


----------



## chischko (21. Februar 2017)

Ramonx56 schrieb:


> Also ich habe bisher ganz gute Erfahrung mit gebrauchter Hardware gemacht.


Dito! Kannn ich nur bestätigen, v.A. hier im Forum erstandene Hardware. War bisher immer sehr zufrieden außer einmal (Radi) war nen Raucherhaushalt und man hat es vergleichsweise lang gerochen aber einmal mit Wasser& Spüli und danach nochmal zerstäubter Alkohol abgewaschen und gut war's. 



Ramonx56 schrieb:


> Und 2018 gibts dann einen Ryzen+ mit Vega/Navi Karte, eine 1TB SSD, ein Phanteks Gehäuse, endlich einen 120-144Hz Monitor(WQHD/4k?) und wenn das Geld dann noch reicht eine custom Wasserkühlung.


Ui da steht ja einiges ins Haus nächstes Jahr bei Dir! Hoffe das endet alles so wie Du es dir vorstellst etc.


----------



## DKK007 (21. Februar 2017)

SimonSlowfood schrieb:


> Mein Home/Faltserver braucht im schnitt 105 W beim 24/7 falten.
> G4400, 60GB SSD, 2x 5TB, 1050Ti



Ist die 1050Ti ohne Stromstecker?


----------



## foldinghomealone (22. Februar 2017)

"Auch die Analyse von Gen-Sequenzen und Proteinstrukturen soll damit in „beispiellosem Maßstab und Geschwindigkeit“ möglich werden."
Wenn dieses Monster mal bei FAH mitmacht, braucht man meine 1070 wohl nicht mehr...
Exascale-Supercomputer: Tianhe-3 wird von CPU bis OS in China gebaut - ComputerBase


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Februar 2017)

Doch, mein Faltbruder , auch dann

Denn selbst wenn der  *天河 - 3*  da mitmachen würde; es würde nichts daran ändern, dass es noch viel zu forschen gibt

Ausserdem nicht vergessen die Kühl-Lösung wird auch von  "beispiellosem Maßstab und Geschwindigkeit“ sein
Ganz zu schweigen von sooooooo <=======================================> dicken Stromleitungen


----------



## Ramonx56 (22. Februar 2017)

Hatte ich hier auch schon einmal erwähnt 
Währe schon spannend, wenn der Supercomputer mitfaltet. 
Aber ich denke selbst dann wird man deine 1070 noch gut gebrauchen können.
Je schneller Gen-Sequenzen und Proteinstrukturen erforscht und entschlüsselt sind, desto schneller können Krankheiten bekämpft werden.
Falls ein solcher Steuercomputer mitfaltet, währen die Strukturen ohne "Uns" trotzdem ein paar Tage(Jahre?) später erst entschlüsselt. 
Selbst in dieser "kurzen" Zeit können Menschen geholfen werden.
Je schneller desto besser. Auch wenn wir irgendwann nur noch 10% der Rechenleistung liefern.(Falls bald ein solcher Supercomputer mitfaltet) 
 Außerdem gibt das dann nochmal mehr Ansporn mit dem FAH Netzwerk die Rechenleistung des Supercomputers zu überbieten.


----------



## SimonSlowfood (22. Februar 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ist die 1050Ti ohne Stromstecker?



Ja. Ist die Zotac 1050Ti OC

Zotac GeForce GTX 1050 Ti OC Edition, 4GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (ZT-P10510B-10L)

Einziger Wermutstropfen ist, dass man die Lüfter nicht unter 45% einstellen kann. Temperatur ist so bei ~ 60°C


----------



## FlyingPC (22. Februar 2017)

Sie sind da!


----------



## foldinghomealone (22. Februar 2017)

Ich nehme jetzt einfach mal an, dass das Projekt in 20 Jahren endet und dass die FAH-Leistung von derzeit 100PFLOPS jedes Jahr um 10% steigen würde.
Das bedeutet dass in 20Jahren durch FAH 1,81E11 PFLOPS berechnet wurden.

Würde man nur den T3 dauerfalten lassen, hätte er diese 1,81E11 PFLOP in 5,9 Jahren durchgekaut. 
Würden wir mitfalten, bräuchten wir und der T3 5,1 Jahre für diese Datenmenge.
Das ist nicht besonders viel schneller.

Oder wenn man die Laufzeit 20 Jahre beibehält, würde 
FAH: 1,81E11 PFLOP 
T3: 6,31 PFLOP
FAH+T3: 8,11 PFLOPS berechnen.

Aber das bleiben ja nur Hirngespinste, wir dürfen weiterfalten


----------



## Ramonx56 (22. Februar 2017)

Aber wie gesagt. Auch ein halbes Jahr rettet Menschenleben und das nicht zu knapp! 
Wenn FAH mal ein wenig mehr gepusht werden würde, könnte auch mehr Rechenleistung dabei rumkommen.
Habe in meiner Schule ein freiwilliges Referat gehalten. Dies hat ein paar auf den Gedanken gebracht auch mitzufalten. Inclusive meines Lehrers.(der aber noch ein paar Probleme zu haben scheint) 
Außerdem werden von der Schule zwei Clients zur Verfügung gestellt, wenn alles so abläuft wie geplant.  
Ein System besteht hierbei aus einem i7 5820K + Gtx 970. Die Konfiguration des zweiten Clients ist noch nicht bekannt. 
Setze mich aber momentan dafür ein, dass das Projekt schnellstmöglich umgesetzt wird 
Falls das Projekt umgesetzt wird, werde ich mich vielleicht auch noch an andere potenzielle neue "Falter" wenden.(Privatschule in der Nähe, die sehr gerne mit allem Möglichen für sich wirbt...)
FAH scheint sich bei mir nun relativ schnell als Hobby integriert zu haben. Da ist wohl dieses Forum dran schuld.


----------



## foldinghomealone (22. Februar 2017)

Seid ihr auch alle der Ryzen Premiere zum Opfer gefallen, oder wieso ist's hier so ruhig?


----------



## Ramonx56 (22. Februar 2017)

Na dann fange ich mal wieder an. 
Kann man CPU Kerne bestimmten Anwendungen zuweisen?
Also falls dieses/nächstes Jahr ein Ryzen+ 8C/16T in meinen PC wandert ?
Damit ich dann z.B. BF4 und FAH parallel laufen lassen kann? 8T für FAH und 8T für BF4?


----------



## foldinghomealone (22. Februar 2017)

Im Taskmanager --> Details --> Process auswählen --> Zugehörigkeit auswählen
So kannst du dann manuell die Kerne zuweisen.

Nur, bei jeder WU müsstest du das nochmal machen. Programme wie Prio oder Bill. Siehe diesen Link, Punkt 9, können die Zuweisung automatisch machen
[HowTo] - Anleitung Einrichtung FAH Client 7.4.4


----------



## foldinghomealone (22. Februar 2017)

Weiß jemand wie man das Verzeichnis \user\AppData\Roaming\FAHClient verschieben kann, ohne neu installieren zu müssen?


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (23. Februar 2017)

Aber Supercomputer hin oder her ...

Im Grunde genommen bilden alle Rechner im *GESAMMTEN F@H Netzwerk* einen der größten SuperComputer der Welt 
Das ist nicht zu verachten ... Man brauch keine Rechenzentren, wenn man die Menschheit zum helfen animieren kann


----------



## FlyingPC (23. Februar 2017)

Ich habe seit gestern ein Problem. In HFM wird immer nur der Base-Credit angezeigt. In FAH Control wird mir jedoch auch der Bonus angezeigt. Wer kann mir helfen, dass auch wieder der Bonus in HFM angezeigt wird.


----------



## foldinghomealone (23. Februar 2017)

In HFM sind doch irgendwo oben drei Felder zum Auswählen was man anzeigen will. Hast da aus Versehen das falsche ausgewählt?


----------



## FlyingPC (23. Februar 2017)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> In HFM sind doch irgendwo oben drei Felder zum Auswählen was man anzeigen will. Hast da aus Versehen das falsche ausgewählt?



Das kann sein. Werde ich nachher prüfen.


----------



## foldinghomealone (23. Februar 2017)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wie man das Verzeichnis \user\AppData\Roaming\FAHClient verschieben kann, ohne neu installieren zu müssen?



Nochmal zu meiner Frage von gestern: Kann jemand helfen?


----------



## arcDaniel (23. Februar 2017)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Nochmal zu meiner Frage von gestern: Kann jemand helfen?



Jein;

Was du machen kannst, ist den Ordner an die Stelle kopieren wo du ihn haben willst. Dann FAH neu installieren und den eben dort wo du das Zielverzeichnis eingeben sollst, den Ort, an den du den FAHClient Ordner kopiert hast, angeben.

So hast du zwar mit dem Installer eine "Neuinstallation" gemacht, allerdings müsstest du die alten Einstellungen behalten können.


----------



## Ramonx56 (23. Februar 2017)

Existiert eigentlich eine Whatts App Gruppe des PCGH FAH Teams?
Falls nicht würde irgendwas dagegen sprechen?
In diesem Thread könnte man da mal drüber diskutieren: Neue "Falter" werben....PCGH Folding-Team goes to Whats App
Fände ich nämlich sehr interessant. So könnte man sich untereinander austauschen.


----------



## FlyingPC (23. Februar 2017)

Hat geklappt. Dank geht an @foldinghomealone.


----------



## Holdie (23. Februar 2017)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Nochmal zu meiner Frage von gestern: Kann jemand helfen?



Vorweg ich habe es nicht getestet, aber es müsste funktionieren. 

Rechts klick auf fahclient.exe 
dann Rechts klick auf Eigenschaften und dann
"Ausführen in" Dateipfad auf den gewünschten neuen ändern.


----------



## Rarek (23. Februar 2017)

Holdie schrieb:


> Vorweg ich habe es nicht getestet, aber es müsste funktionieren.
> 
> Rechts klick auf fahclient.exe
> dann Rechts klick auf Eigenschaften und dann
> "Ausführen in" Dateipfad auf den gewünschten neuen ändern.



ich habe es auch nicht getestet, aber schonmal erfolgreich durchgeführt nach beschriebenem Muster ^^
die neuinstallation mit dem alten Ordner ist aber die saubere alternative


----------



## Holdie (23. Februar 2017)

Rarek schrieb:


> ich habe es auch nicht getestet, aber schonmal erfolgreich durchgeführt nach beschriebenem Muster ^^
> die neuinstallation mit dem alten Ordner ist aber die saubere alternative



Gut zu wissen, dass es funktioniert


----------



## Rarek (23. Februar 2017)

aber es ist sehr Fehleranfällig - deswegen empfehle ich hier die Ordner Variante... 
wobei es besser ist, wenn man erst ne clean Install macht am neuen Ort und _danach_ den alten Ordner rüberschiebt und alles ersetzen lässt


----------



## foldinghomealone (23. Februar 2017)

Holdie schrieb:


> Vorweg ich habe es nicht getestet, aber es müsste funktionieren.
> 
> Rechts klick auf fahclient.exe
> dann Rechts klick auf Eigenschaften und dann
> "Ausführen in" Dateipfad auf den gewünschten neuen ändern.



Ich finde dabei nur leider kein "Ausführen in...", benutze aber Win10


----------



## Holdie (23. Februar 2017)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Ich finde dabei nur leider kein "Ausführen in...", benutze aber Win10



nimm die Verknüpfung von der EXE, dann gehts


----------



## Rarek (23. Februar 2017)

die exe selbst wird immer dort ausgeführt wo sie liegt... nur Verknüpfungen kannst du dahingehend Manipulieren


----------



## Ramonx56 (23. Februar 2017)

Ist es eigentlich möglich mit einem Raspberri Pi 3 zu folden ?
Der wird nämlich bald aufgrund eines Schulprojekts angeschafft und könnte dann theoretisch über Chrome mit Nacl falten oder ?
Sicherlich macht ARM da aber nen Strich durch die Rechnung. Kann man nicht mit dem Pi einen x86 Prozessor emulieren und per VM dann Linux und Chrome installieren und dann dort den Nacl zum laufen bekommen?
Vielleicht gibts dann bald auch einen Asus Tinker zum rumspielen.
Hat da schon jemand von euch Erfahrung mit?


----------



## Rarek (24. Februar 2017)

warum nicht einfach nativ die ARM Projekte Falten?
zumindest gibt es welche für Handys, aber die Auslieferung soll sehr beschränkt sein....


----------



## FlyingPC (24. Februar 2017)

Ramonx56 schrieb:


> Ist es eigentlich möglich mit einem Raspberri Pi 3 zu folden ?
> Der wird nämlich bald aufgrund eines Schulprojekts angeschafft und könnte dann theoretisch über Chrome mit Nacl falten oder ?
> Sicherlich macht ARM da aber nen Strich durch die Rechnung. Kann man nicht mit dem Pi einen x86 Prozessor emulieren und per VM dann Linux und Chrome installieren und dann dort den Nacl zum laufen bekommen?
> Vielleicht gibts dann bald auch einen Asus Tinker zum rumspielen.
> Hat da schon jemand von euch Erfahrung mit?



Das geht leider nicht. Man kann mit dem Raspberry Pi, wie Rarek schon sagte, zum Beispiel Boinc spezifische Projekte folden.


----------



## FlyingPC (24. Februar 2017)

CPUs im Angebot


----------



## foldinghomealone (24. Februar 2017)

Rarek schrieb:


> die exe selbst wird immer dort ausgeführt wo sie liegt... nur Verknüpfungen kannst du dahingehend Manipulieren



Ok, danke, aber ich hab mich dann doch für die Neuinstallation mit Ordner verschieben entschieden
--> arcDaniel + Rarek-Methode


----------



## DKK007 (24. Februar 2017)

Ramonx56 schrieb:


> Sicherlich macht ARM da aber nen Strich durch die Rechnung. Kann man nicht mit dem Pi einen x86 Prozessor emulieren und per VM dann Linux und Chrome installieren und dann dort den Nacl zum laufen bekommen?
> Vielleicht gibts dann bald auch einen Asus Tinker zum rumspielen.
> Hat da schon jemand von euch Erfahrung mit?



Wobei so eine Emulation ordentlich Performance kostet und auch recht schwer ist, da ARM ne RISC Architektur hat und X86 eine sehr große CISC. Ich bin gerade in einem Uniprojekt beteiligt, wo eine ARM/MIPS Architektur auf normalen PCs (x86) simuliert wird. 

Allerdings wäre selbst nativ der Raspi wohl zu langsam um da brauchbare PPD zu erreichen.


----------



## arcDaniel (25. Februar 2017)

So gerade mein Paket (MSI GTX1080 Sea Hawk EK) entgegengenommen. Ich war ja anfangs Skeptisch, da sie in der Buch als neu:sonstiges angegeben wurde. Sie wäre neu würde nur nicht so gelistet werden wegen einer beschädigten Verpackung. Naja, die Verpackung sieht gut aus. Die Verpackungen von so manchem Fachhandel sehen übler aus. Die Grafikkarte weist überhaupt keine Gebrauchsspuren auf (nicht das geringste Anzeichen). Nur scheint die Verpackung schon mal auseinander genommen worden zu sein.

Da ich aber eine normale Rechnung habe, dürfte es ja im Fall von keine Probleme mit der Garantie geben (kann man bei MSI eigentlich auf sofort eine RMA machen? Bei EVGA ist dies z.b. sehr leicht möglich). Günstig war sie allemal, sogar wenn der Preis mit dem Release der Ti etwas fallen sollte, so wäre es zwar kein Schnäppchen mehr, aber mehr als Korrekt.

Bin schon echt auf die Faltresultate gespannt


----------



## mattinator (25. Februar 2017)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> kann man bei MSI eigentlich auf sofort eine RMA machen?


RMA bei MSI nur über den Händler. Und dafür brauchst Du wohl einen Kaufbeleg.


----------



## arcDaniel (25. Februar 2017)

mattinator schrieb:


> RMA bei MSI nur über den Händler. Und dafür brauchst Du wohl einen Kaufbeleg.



Kaufbeleg habe ich ja , habe die Karte bei MSI registriert und hier kann man allerdings auch eine Reparaturanfrage machen. Hoffe ich brauch mir die Frage eh nicht weiter zu stellen.

@all

Sie ist auch mittlerweile eingebaut und faltet 

Anfangs hatte ich Temperaturen von 52°C, allerdings hier 2 Probleme;
-Anfangs etwas Luft im Kreislauf, scheint aber jetzt raus zu sein
-Lüfter (und Pumpe) bekamen nicht genug PWM um zu starten, sogar mit Lüfter Manuel auf 2,5PMW/°C (ist Maximum) liefen sie nicht. Pumpe jetzt über normale 12V versorgt und Lüfter mit Software geregelt. Ich verstehe dies nicht, da ich ja nur die Grafikkarte gewechselt habe und nichts am Mainboard/Bios geändert habe. Morgen versuche ich mal einen Bios-Reset

Jetzt ist die Temperatur, bei fast Lautlos, auf 49°C gefallen (immer noch 7°C mehr als mit der "optimierten" RX480) und finde dies aber schon ok.

Zu den PPD kann ich noch nichts sagen, da nur eine WU druch ist und ich hier wegen spielereien ziemlich viel Bonus vergeudet habe.

Takten tut sie, ohne irgendwas einzustellen, mit 1936mhz (ist das ok?)

Ausgelastet bekomme ich sie aber nur zu 92%, hier scheint doch die CPU etwas zu bremsen. Wusste schon gar nicht mehr wie stark die Last bei Nvidia Falten auf der CPU wird.

Aus der Steckdose wird genau 222W gezogen, schein auch ein OK Wert zu sein.


----------



## padawan1971 (25. Februar 2017)

Rarek schrieb:


> 400W?
> bist lustig... ich ziehe hier 1,2kW aus der dose  .. ...


Mhh das kenne ich 2x 690 + Unerfahren genug um die AMD CPU mit falten zu lassen und ein 1 kw Netzteil schwitzt,... und der Stromversorger feiert ein Fest .. [emoji85] 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rarek (25. Februar 2017)

bei mir isses da weningstens ne kleine Serverfarm... 
zwischen 300 und 750W alles dabei ^^


----------



## arcDaniel (26. Februar 2017)

Also bis dato bin ich richtig begeistert von der GTX1080. Ich habe mich nun schon etwas an das Undervolten ran gewagt und nun läuft sie mit 1999mhz und 975mV, bis jetzt ohne Fehler beim Falten 

Die "kleine" Optimierung hat doch jetzt schon 30Watt eingespart! 

Die PPD schwanken, je nach WU, allerdings sehr stark. Manche nur 600k ppd andere fast 800ppd. Höher hatte ich noch nicht (allerdings sitze ich auch nicht permanent vor dem Rechner). Mit einer besseren CPU könnte ich die GPU vielleicht noch besser auslasten... Auch Linux zum falten würde vielleicht etwas bringen... (hier werde ich vielleicht mal einen Versuch starten)


----------



## wait (26. Februar 2017)

Hört sich doch schon mal gut an.

Meine 1080 macht je nach WU zwischen 630k und >1 Mio ppd.


----------



## foldinghomealone (26. Februar 2017)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Also bis dato bin ich richtig begeistert von der GTX1080. Ich habe mich nun schon etwas an das Undervolten ran gewagt und nun läuft sie mit 1999mhz und 975mV, bis jetzt ohne Fehler beim Falten
> 
> Die "kleine" Optimierung hat doch jetzt schon 30Watt eingespart!
> 
> Die PPD schwanken, je nach WU, allerdings sehr stark. Manche nur 600k ppd andere fast 800ppd. Höher hatte ich noch nicht (allerdings sitze ich auch nicht permanent vor dem Rechner). Mit einer besseren CPU könnte ich die GPU vielleicht noch besser auslasten... Auch Linux zum falten würde vielleicht etwas bringen... (hier werde ich vielleicht mal einen Versuch starten)



Poste erstmal deine Prozessorauslastung. 
Wieviel Threads hast du der GPU zugeordnet?


----------



## arcDaniel (27. Februar 2017)

Also meine Prozessorauslastung liegt so bei 19%. Ein Ändern der Priorität oder ein manuelles zuweisen der Threads bring keine Besserung. Allerdings schon Maxwell Zeiten war bekannt, dass das Nvidia Falten gerne Hohe CPU Frequenzen mag, am besten 4ghz+. Eine neue CPU ist aber im Moment nicht sofort in Planung (naja die GTX1080 war es auch nicht).

Ich hatte noch keine Zeit weiter zu optimieren, allerdings habe ich hier eine Fehlermeldung bekommen und glaube nicht dass dies mit OC oder UV zu tun hat:

10:02:11:WU01:FS01:0x21:ERROR:exception: Error downloading array energyBuffer: clEnqueueReadBuffer (-5)
10:02:12:WARNING:WU01:FS01:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)

oder was meint ihr?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Februar 2017)

@arcDaniel:
Den Fehler bekomme ich wenn das OC einen ganz kleinen Tick zu hoch ist (zu wenig für ein BadState ), allerdings würde es mich nicht wundern wenn es bei dir am UV liegt.


----------



## arcDaniel (27. Februar 2017)

hmm, wäre schade, mir gefallen diese Einstellungen, sind halt schöne Zahlen 

Wie ich auch so in anderen Foren gelesen habe, könnte es allerdings auch am Treiber liegen. Werde es mal weiter beobachten, ob es jetzt ein einmaliger Fehler war. Wenn nicht, werde ich mal ein paar Tage mit Default Settings falten um zu sehen ob es wirklich vielleicht am Treiber liegen könnte.

Wenn nicht am Treiber liegt, gehe ich halt schrittweise wieder mit der Spannung rauf, bis es Rock-Stable ist. die 1999mhz versuche ich aber zu behalten. Sind diese Rock-Stable werde ich mich mit etwas OC beschäftigen @Stock Spannung ranmachen.

Edit: ach A.Meier-PS3 ich glaube dir halt doch und habe, jetzt die Spannung mal eine Stufe höher auf 981mV gesetzt.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Februar 2017)

Irgendwie passt das "Gefällt mir" nicht so ganz > einerseits schön wenn es mit nur einer Spannungstufe mehr laufen würde , anderseit verbraucht sie dafür wieder ein wenig mehr Strom.


----------



## foldinghomealone (27. Februar 2017)

Ich bin der Meinung, dass es Mult-Thread fähige WUs gibt, und dann bremst eine CPU mit 19% die WU nicht aus.
Es gibt aber auch WUs, die nur einen Thread verwenden, dann könnte es schon sein, dass die CPU bremst. 
Taktet der Xeon alle Cores gleich bei Single Thread mit gleicher Taktfrequenz oder kann er einen Thread höher takten? Dann könnte es was bringen, den FAH-Core auf den höhertaktenden Thread zu legen.

Es könnte aber auch sein, dass du deine 1080 durch UV selbst drosselst. Meinermeinung bringt es auch nichts, immer ins letzte Extrem zu gehen. Eine verlorene WU kostet weit mehr Punkte oder Strom als man mit extremen OC oder UV holen bzw. sparen kann.

Ich hatte auch mal Probleme mit dem Fehler clEnqueueReadBuffer (-5). Ich denke es liegt an OC oder UV, zumindest meine Erfahrung.

Wenn du mal ein paar Trends postest, können wir das Verhalten der 1080 genauer untersuchen. Alle Trends von Afterburner sind eigentlich ganz interessant und lassen gute Schlüsse zu.

Edit: welchen Treiber nutzt du? Schau mal im Afterburner nach, nicht dass das Windows Update automatisch einen anderen Treiber installiert hat, als du denkst. 
Ist mir in der Faltwoche passiert...


----------



## Cartesius (27. Februar 2017)

Apropro GPU-Treiber: ich nutze für meine GTX 1050 den 378.66 und der läuft seit 18.02 24/7 stabil 
(und seit dem 25.02. ist die Karte leicht untertaktet - 1822 MHz @ 0,975 V - läuft bisher problemlos - bin sehr zufrieden)

@ arcDaniel: vielleicht ist dieser Treiber auch eine Option für deine GTX 1080?


----------



## arcDaniel (28. Februar 2017)

@A.Meier
Also bei dem Verbrauch haben die 6mV keine grosse Auswirkung gehabt, allerdings bis dato keine Fehlermeldung. Für ein Urteil möchte ich aber noch etwas warten 

@foldinghomealone
Kerne Takten unterschiedlich, der für den Xeon bringt das aber nicht ein Kern manuel zu tatken, da man hier nur auf den Standart Takt kommt (man muss dafür ja den Turbo ausschalten) und dieser liegt bei 3,3ghz. Mit Tubeo bekomme ich auf allen Kernen max 3,5ghz und wenn nur ein Kern belastet wird 3,7ghz.
Zu der "abgebrochenen" WU, naja ganz verloren sind diese ja nicht. Und irgendwo muss man ja anfangen zu optimieren. Könnte auch Firestrike in Dauerschleife laufen lassen, aber in dieser Zeit würde überhaupt nix gefaltet werden.

@Cartesius & foldinghomealone
Ich nutze immer die aktuellsten Treiber also im Moment den Nvidia 378.77
Erst wenn ich feststelle, dass es wirklich am Treiber liegt, werde ich einen älteren in Erwägung ziehen.

@all
Ich komme fast von der Begeisterung von Pascal nicht mehr los. Wenn ich bedenke, dass ich im Moment, ohne finale Optimierungen, über das doppelte an PPD bekomme, bei gleichem/ähnlichem Verbrauch, als bei meiner bis auf den letzten Funken optimierten RX480, einfach nur WOW.
Und die Einstellmöglichkeiten welche man hat. OK Nvidia bietet es nicht sofort im Treiber an, aber dank Afterburner (und anderen Tools) ist schon einiges mehr möglich, als mit AMD Karten. Am meisten bin ich begeistert von der Spannungs/Takt Kurve.


----------



## foldinghomealone (28. Februar 2017)

@arcDaniel: Wie stellst du eine fixe Voltage ein?


----------



## chischko (28. Februar 2017)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> @arcDaniel: Wie stellst du eine fixe Voltage ein?


Am einfachsten Bios oder halt nach dem hochfahren Afterburner.


----------



## foldinghomealone (28. Februar 2017)

Tja, aber wie, das ich doch die Frage. Meine 1070 taktet wild durch die Gegend wie's ihr grade passt. 
Man kann doch im AB nur Margen vorgeben und keine fixen Werte. Zumindest wüsste ich nicht wie.


----------



## arcDaniel (28. Februar 2017)

Wenn ich zu hause bin schreib ich eine Erklärung (mit Screenshot)


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## arcDaniel (28. Februar 2017)

Also zuerst mal mein System läuft noch immer stabil 

So nun zur Takt/Spannungskurve. Man gelangt dort hin, wenn man beim Afterburner die Kombi Ctrl+F drückt. (ehe ich mit der Kurve Arbeiten würde, empfehle ich die Einstellungen vorher auf Default zurück zu stellen)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier hat man nun Punkte welche feste Spannungen mit dem dortigen Takt anzeigen. Man braucht nur den gewolltenen Punkt von der Spannung (bei mir z.b. 981mV) auf den gewünschtenen Takt anheben (bei mir eben 1999mhz), dann kann man das Kurve-Fenster schliessen und einfach übernehmen drücken. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In der Regel ist der Eingestellte Takt wie hier als Beispiel bei 981mV/1999mhz höher als der Takt der folgenden Spannungspunkte, nachdem man die Einstellung übernommen hat, setzt er alle höheren Spannungen automatisch auf den gleichen Takt. Wenn die GPU nun belastet wird, geht er halt auf den höchsten Takt mit der niedrigsten Spannung, vorausgesetzt die Temperaturen stimmen. Wird die Karte zu heiss, taktet sie (oder soll) natürlich auf Stufen weiter runter. (Was ich dank Wakü eben noch nicht gesehen habe). So kann man natürlich auch die Takt-Drosselung beeinflussen und optimieren, man braucht nur Zeit und Geduld   Leider scheinen viele nicht von dieser Möglichkeit bei Pascal zu wissen und zu profitieren. Es ist um einiges mehr möglich als nur bei dem Gespiele mit den Off-Set Einstellungen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## harley765 (28. Februar 2017)

@arcDaniel

irgendwie scheinen die 981mV bei den Pascals fest eingebrannt zu sein. Meine beiden 1070'er laufen seit bald drei Monaten genau auf der Spannung bei 2000Mhz stabil..


----------



## foldinghomealone (28. Februar 2017)

Ok, jetzt denke ich zu verstehen wieso das bei dir funktioniert. Ich habe eine Luftkühlung und fahre höhere Temps und Frequenzen. Kommt man über (nicht einstellbare) Templimits wird runtergetaktet.


----------



## arcDaniel (1. März 2017)

Hier mal eine komische Auslastung;



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JayTea (1. März 2017)

Hmm....was ist daran komisch?
GPU nahe 100% Vollauslastung und die CPU kaut nvidia-typisch die WU vor. Was denkst du, ist jetzt ungewöhnlich?


----------



## arcDaniel (1. März 2017)

JayTea schrieb:


> Hmm....was ist daran komisch?
> GPU nahe 100% Vollauslastung und die CPU kaut nvidia-typisch die WU vor. Was denkst du, ist jetzt ungewöhnlich?



Die Auslastung gefällt mir an sich, allerdings, für die eigentlich gute Auslastung von fast konstant 100% auf der GPU, zeigen doch extrem niedrige PPD Werte an, im vergleich zu anderen WU's z.b. welche die GPU nur zu 92% auslasten.


----------



## Ramonx56 (1. März 2017)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Die Auslastung gefällt mir an sich, allerdings, für die eigentlich gute Auslastung von fast konstant 100% auf der GPU, zeigen doch extrem niedrige PPD Werte an, im vergleich zu anderen WU's z.b. welche die GPU nur zu 92% auslasten.



Was bedeutet für dich extrem niedrige PPD Werte. Habe bei meiner Gtx 970 je nach WU total unterschiedliche PPD Werte. Von 290k-400k PPD habe ich schon alles gesehen.
System ist das in der Signatur.
Grafikkarte läuft @1462 Mhz +100Mhz aufm Speicher und die CPU @4,5 Ghz.(Meine Auslastung sieht je nach Projekt manchmal auch so ähnlich aus wie bei dir)
So sieht das ganze bei mir aus:


----------



## Watertouch (1. März 2017)

@ArcDaniel 
Da müsste doch eigentlich noch mehr drin sein, hast du einfach bei 2GHz haltgemacht, oder ist die Karte instabil geworden?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arcDaniel (1. März 2017)

Watertouch schrieb:


> @ArcDaniel
> Da müsste doch eigentlich noch mehr drin sein, hast du einfach bei 2GHz haltgemacht, oder ist die Karte instabil geworden?



Also bei 975mV bekomme ich sehr selten Fehler beim Falten. Mit 981mV scheint sie "Rock-Stable" zu sein. Das bedeutet ja aber noch immer nicht, dass sie bei dieser Spannung nicht mehr Takt hergibt, allerdings hatte ich noch keine Zeit mich um weitere Optimierungen zu bemühen.

Wenn ich sie nur "Gaming-Stable" haben möchte, könnte ich sicherlich auch noch weiter mit der Spannung runter gehen.


----------



## JayTea (1. März 2017)

@arcDaniel: die Schwankungen der PPD beruhen ja nicht bloß auf der GPU-Auslastung selbst sondern auf den verschiedenen Projekten mit ihren Eigenschaften (BaseCredit, TPF, Core...).
Möglicherweise ist das Projekt 10494 einfach eines, was PPD-mäßig nicht so viel Abwirft. Hast du zum Vergleich mal in Holdies PPD-Tabelle geschaut?


----------



## RonRonsen (1. März 2017)

SimonSlowfood schrieb:


> Wurde das Geschoss zum reinen folden angeschafft, oder macht der auch was anderes?



Nein nicht nur , wenn man schonmal Handbrake genutzt hat um Videos iPad gerecht anzupassen dann kommt dir mit dem Ding hier ein Grinsen ins Gesicht vom allerfeinsten.


----------



## arcDaniel (2. März 2017)

@JayTea

Ja könnte sein, in der Tabelle ist auch eine 1080 mit dem Projekt 10494, welche auch eine geringe Ausbeute hat. Allerdings sind in der Tabelle auch schwächere Nvidia GPU's welche bei gleicher Projekt Nummer verhältnismässig hohe PPD haben.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. März 2017)

Titan X-M 1381MHz + P10494 = ~840kPPD


----------



## mattinator (2. März 2017)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Allerdings sind in der Tabelle auch schwächere Nvidia GPU's welche bei gleicher Projekt Nummer verhältnismässig hohe PPD haben.


Habt ihr in der Tabelle das OS mit drin ? Dann immer mit darauf schauen,  Linux mit NVIDIA hat bei vielen GPU-Projekten immer noch einen  merklichen Vorsprung gegenüber Windows.


----------



## arcDaniel (2. März 2017)

Ja, allerdings spielt ja auch, die core Version, OS, Treiber... eine Rolle

Gibt es für Linux inzwischen ein Benutzerfreundliches Tool für das Takten usw von Nvidia Karten?

Möchte, wenn ich etwas Zeit habe, das ganze mit Linux versuchen.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mattinator (2. März 2017)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Gibt es für Linux inzwischen ein Benutzerfreundliches Tool für das Takten usw von Nvidia Karten?


nvidia-settings, interaktiv oder im Befehlszeilen-Modus und für einige spezielle Optionen (Power Target etc.) nvidia-smi.


----------



## foldinghomealone (2. März 2017)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Hier mal eine komische Auslastung;
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Auf jeden Fall sieht man an der CPU-Auslastung, dass die CPU nicht bremst.


----------



## JayTea (2. März 2017)

Ich wundere mich, dass hier noch niemand darüber berichtet hat, dass es ihm in den Fingern juckt und versucht hat 1.640€uro aus der Sparbüchse zusammenzukratzen?!


----------



## foldinghomealone (2. März 2017)

JT, du sprichst in Rätseln...


----------



## JayTea (2. März 2017)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> JT, du sprichst in Rätseln...


nvidia GeForce GTX 1080 Ti


----------



## Bumblebee (2. März 2017)

.. ach ?? gleich 2 davon ??

Nope, da mache sogar ich einen Bogen drum

Mal sehen ob die 980Ti-Aktion wiederbelebt wird
Dann* könnte *man darüber reden


----------



## foldinghomealone (2. März 2017)

Achso, ich dachte jetzt weil der Preis 1.640€ so konkret war, dass du jemanden kennst, der sich einen solchen zusammenstellt.

Die Karte ist bestimmt super geeignet zum Falten. Da ich jedoch aus Stromkostengründen eh nicht 24/7 falte, und die 1080 Ti (weil eben auch Pascal) nicht energieeffizienter sein dürfte. Wenn ich also jeden Tag meine 8h falte bekomme ich natürlich mehr Punkte, habe auch höhere Stromkosten.

Weil sie wahrscheinlich fast doppelt so viele Punkte abwirft, könnte ich - um die gleichen Punkte wie jetzt zu erhalten - nur noch die Hälfte der Zeit falten (aber mit höherem Verbrauch) und könnte dadurch etwas an Stromkosten sparen.


----------



## JayTea (2. März 2017)

@BB: was war das für eine Aktion? Klingt so nach Abwrackprämie...

@foldinghomealone: feel free and get one!


----------



## arcDaniel (2. März 2017)

Hier dann mal eine WU, wo man sieht, dass hauptsächlich nur ein CPU Thread belastet wird und dabei noch nicht mal zu 100%, trotzdem wird die GPU nicht zu 100% ausgelastet! Wir hatten das Thema ja schon zu Maxwell Zeiten und schon damals wurde festgestellt, dass wenn man die CPU höher taktet die GPU Auslastung steigt. Obwohl dies ja eigenlich gar nicht der Fall sein müsste, weil die CPU ja noch spielt nach oben hat (gesehen an der Auslastung).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Noch ne kleine Info bei 981mV sind 2012mhz das Maximum was meine 1080 verträgt. 2025mhz stürzen die WU's sofort ab.


----------



## haVoc_inc (2. März 2017)

Off:

hat schon jemand Werte zu den neuen Ryzen CPUs ausmachen können?


----------



## chischko (2. März 2017)

Kann mir bitte mal einer erklären wieso die Anzahl der WUs so stzark schwankt bei nahezu identischer Punktzahl: Screenshot by Lightshot
Und wieso das auch bei den beiden (wo ich weiß, dass sie aktuell aktiv falten) auch so unterschiedlich ist (Ronsen und Foldingalone sind gemeint) Screenshot by Lightshot 

Hab ich was an meinen Einstellungen falsch gemacht oder wie? Ich hab mir ja von euch sagen lassen, dass zw. 600kPPD +/- bei meinem Setup völlig normal ist.


----------



## Ramonx56 (2. März 2017)

Denke mal dass Ron Ronsen auch mit Nacl faltet/gefaltet hat und deswegen mehr WUs auf seinem Konto hat wie Foldinghomealone?
(eine fragende Antwort)


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. März 2017)

@chischko:
Das kommt von den Unterschieden zwischen den einzelnen Clienten, WUs und deren Honorierung und verwendeter Hardware im Bezug auf den Bonus der ja überproportenzial ansteigt je leistungsfähiger die Hardware ist:

Beispiel zum erfalten von 100'000 Punkten mit meinem Faltserver:
1X grosse GPU-WU (z.B. P11403)
2X kleinere GPU-WUs mit 50'000 Punkten (z.B. P9413)

3,3X (28 Threads SMP) mit 30'000 Punkten (z.B. P13800)
 14,7X (28 Threads SMP) mit 6'800 Punkten (z.B. P8675)
40.0X (16 Threads SMP) mit 2'500 Punkten (z.B. P9034)

Und noch ganz extrem:
Mit NaCl braucht man 800 Stück


Fazit:
Wie du siehst können hohe Unterschiede bei den durchgefalten WU's sehr unterschiedlich zu Stande kommen.


----------



## foldinghomealone (2. März 2017)

Ich falte nur GPU.


----------



## Ramonx56 (3. März 2017)

Und da GPU berechnete WU bei starken GPUs pro WU mehr Punkte abwerfen, gibt es diese großen Unterschiede.(dauern aber auch dementsprechend lange)


----------



## Bumblebee (3. März 2017)

JayTea schrieb:


> @BB: was war das für eine Aktion? Klingt so nach Abwrackprämie...



Ich beziehe mich darauf


----------



## binär-11110110111 (3. März 2017)

haVoc_inc schrieb:


> Off:
> 
> hat schon jemand Werte zu den neuen Ryzen CPUs ausmachen können?



Da gibt es noch ein paar offene Fragen/ Probleme. Derzeit wieder keine Win7/8-Unterstützung, sondern AMD liefert nur Treiber für Windows 10. Zwar läuft Ryzen auch mit Win 7, aber so viel ich weiß mit Einschränkungen (?). Unter Linux/ Ubuntu ist ein Betrieb inzwischen fast ohne Probleme möglich, da die Kernel-Implementierung fast abgeschlossen ist...

Abwarten ...


----------



## wait (3. März 2017)

Ist das vieleicht was?

AMD Grafiktreiber und Software


----------



## DKK007 (3. März 2017)

wait schrieb:


> Ist das vieleicht was?
> 
> AMD Grafiktreiber und Software




Da scheint AMD durch die Hintertür doch Win7 Treiber anbieten. Darf nur keiner an MS verraten. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf der Unterseite mit dem Download steht auch Win7/10, scheint also kein Fehler zu sein. Im Treiberpaket (knapp 500 MB) für Ryzen sind auch direkt die USB3.0 Treiber usw. mit dabei.


----------



## foldinghomealone (3. März 2017)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Wir hatten das Thema ja schon zu Maxwell Zeiten und schon damals wurde festgestellt, dass wenn man die CPU höher taktet die GPU Auslastung steigt. Obwohl dies ja eigenlich gar nicht der Fall sein müsste, weil die CPU ja noch spielt nach oben hat (gesehen an der Auslastung).


Ich konnte dies bei meiner Pascal so noch nicht belegen, weil die natürliche Schwankung der PPD zu groß ist, um da eine Aussage treffen zu können.

Was ich mir vorstellen könnte ist, dass das Turbo-Takten beim Wechsel der Kerne etwas verzögert stattfindet und deshalb immer etwas Zeit verloren geht.
Deshalb habe ich den Turbo quasi ausgeschaltet, in dem ich alle Kerne auf den Turbo-Takt hochgetaktet habe. Ob's was hilft, kann ich aber nicht belegen.


----------



## Rarek (3. März 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Da scheint AMD durch die Hintertür doch Win7 Treiber anbieten. Darf nur keiner an MS verraten.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich denke das ist u.a. für die User von Bulldozer etc. gedacht 
aber mal sehen... fäand ich ja überhaupt nicht schade ^^


----------



## Ramonx56 (4. März 2017)

Hat schon jemand eine Ryzen CPU im Rechner und hat diese schon einmal unter F@H testen können?
Würde gerne wissen, wie die sich da so schlagen mit ihren 16 Threads.


----------



## arcDaniel (4. März 2017)

Nach den ersten Reviews von Ryzen war ich zwar beruhigt, dass die AMD  Ankündigungen auch in unabhängigen Reviews bestätigt werden konnten, allerdings hat es mich nun doch nicht so vom Hocker gehauen, dass ich sofort meinen Xeon ersetzten wollte. Es gibt noch viele offene Fragen und kleinere Probleme, wo ich gespannt sind ob die so schnell und einfach zu lösen sind.

Ehrlich gesagt, stelle ich mir im Moment die Frage ob man als Gamer, nicht noch auf Sky/Kaby-Lake-X warten sollte, ob nicht sogar ein Kabylake (1151) besser wäre, oder sogar vielleicht ein i7 6800K als Kompromiss... Jedenfalls ob es in Zukunft eine neue Plattform wird und ob Ryzen dann in Frage kommt, hängt auch von seinen Faltqualitäten ab.

Zu meiner GTX1080:
Meine beste Einstellung Leistung/Verbrauch habe ich jetzt bei 981mV und 2012mhz. Höherer Takt verlangt sofort eine vergleichsweise hohe Spannungsanhebung.
Mein besten OC Ergebnis ohne Fehler beim Falten, sind im Moment 2088mhz mit 1049mV, dieses Ergebnis würde ich aber noch nicht als "Safe" bewerten.

Glaube mein GP104 Silizium ist normaler durchschnitt, was die Taktqualität angeht.


----------



## Holdie (4. März 2017)

Hallo Leute,

habe heute bei meinem System festgestellt, dass die 980Ti nur auf Standard Takt(1101MHz) läuft und nur hin und wieder boostet(1316MHz).
Hat da jemand ne Idee woran das liegen kann?

Ausprobiert habe ich den 372.70 Treiber neu zu installieren
FAH 7.4.4 habe ich ebenfalls neuinstalliert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ramonx56 (4. März 2017)

Also ich hatte mit einem alten Nvidia Treiber auch Probleme mit dem Takt. Mir hat ein Treiberupdate geholfen. Ich weiß zwar nicht welcher Treiber sich am besten fürs falten eignet, aber ich verwende den 378.57.


----------



## Holdie (4. März 2017)

Ich probier den mal aus.
Hast du auch WIN10 am laufen?


----------



## Ramonx56 (4. März 2017)

Nein. Man mag es kaum glauben aber ich verwende noch Win7.


----------



## Holdie (4. März 2017)

So also daran lag es schon mal nicht 

Weitere Ideen?

Das komische daran ist, dass wenn ich irgendeine 3D Anwendung oder Game starte, die GPU sauber hochtaktet


----------



## arcDaniel (4. März 2017)

Hast du schon mal versucht zu pausen und die Core-Daten zu löschen? Habe gelesen dass, manche WU's noch immer den Core21 0.0.17 nutzen und es nur ein Update gibt wenn man den Core löscht und der Client den Aktuellen 0.0.18 runerlädt.

Ich nutze Windows 10 letzte Insider also 15048 mit dem aktuellsten Treiber also 378.77 und keinerlei Probleme.

Einzig meine Profile der Taktkurve (welche ja indirekt auch etwas mit dem Treiber zu tun haben), spinnt manchmal. Die Werte werden nicht sofort so übernommen wie von mir Eingestellt, oder sie Verstellen sich leicht von selbst... Teiber/API-Glitch oder Afterburner-Glitch? Egal. Davon dürften aber Maxwell Karten nicht betroffen sein.


----------



## Holdie (4. März 2017)

Ja ich hatte die wu's fertig rechnen lassen und das ganze 2 mal. Also an den Core lag es nicht.

Aber ich habe jetzt mal den 378.77 installiert und mit dem läuft alles bis jetzt einwandfrei.

Mal schauen ob es auch so bleibt.


----------



## foldinghomealone (4. März 2017)

Ich hatte das auch hin und wieder. Seit längerem aber nicht mehr. Ich nutze Win10 und 372.70.
Ich habe dann immer Youtube gestartet und pausiert. Dann taktet er immer hoch.
Das funktioniert aber nicht, wenn du die iGPU für das OS und die GPU fürs Falten verwendest.


----------



## arcDaniel (4. März 2017)

@Holdie
Gut zu hören 

Wahrscheinlich am Montag oder Dienstag kommt der neue DX12-Supertreiber von Nvidia. ManuelG hat bei guru3d gepostet, dass es sich hierbei um den nächsten Game-Ready Treiber handelt. Am Diensttag wird Ghost Recon veröffentlicht.. 1+1=...

Bin mal gespannt ob sich hier vielleicht auch etwas für Falten ändert/verbessert.


----------



## Holdie (4. März 2017)

So bis jetzt funktioniert alles wie es soll.

@fha 
youtube brachte die GPU leider auch nicht zum hochtakten, dass einzige was half war ein Game zu starten.

@arcdaniel 
du wirst den neuen Treiber testen? Sag mal bitte bescheid wie er läuft.


----------



## arcDaniel (4. März 2017)

Sobald der Treiber verfügbar ist teste ich ihn, wie eigentlich jeden neuen Treiber


----------



## binär-11110110111 (5. März 2017)

Bin mal gespannt, durch welche Ryzen-CPUs die AM1-Sparte ersetzt wird...


----------



## arcDaniel (5. März 2017)

Dieses Video:
AMD Ryzen Direct Die Kuhlung - Bringt es etwas Ryzen zu kopfen? - YouTube

stimmt mich zu Ryzon, nicht gerade positiv. Ich habe einfach das Gefühl, dass entweder die 14nm FinFET Fertigung von GF/Samsung nicht für solch komplexen Chips gedacht ist oder AMD übertreibt es bei der Packdichte.

Polaris legte schon ein solches Verhalten an den Tag.


----------



## foldinghomealone (5. März 2017)

Die mehr-als-4-Kerner sind auch bei Intel nicht gut übertaktbar und das Köpfen lohnt sich ja bei Intel auch nur, weil sie den IHS nicht verlöten.
Ich finde eher, dass das zumindest nicht gegen AMD spricht.


----------



## Ramonx56 (5. März 2017)

Ist die Packdichte nicht höher weil dann mehr DIEs auf einem Wafer passen und dies die Produktion der CPUs günstiger macht ?


----------



## foldinghomealone (5. März 2017)

Ramonx56 schrieb:


> Ist die Packdichte nicht höher weil dann mehr DIEs auf einem Wafer passen und dies die Produktion der CPUs günstiger macht ?



Dazu gibts einen recht informativen Artikel auf PCGH.de
Chipfertigung: Besser grossere Dies statt kleinere Strukturen? Leserbrief der Woche


----------



## arcDaniel (5. März 2017)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Die mehr-als-4-Kerner sind auch bei Intel nicht gut übertaktbar und das Köpfen lohnt sich ja bei Intel auch nur, weil sie den IHS nicht verlöten.
> Ich finde eher, dass das zumindest nicht gegen AMD spricht.



Das stimmt so nicht ganz. Wenn ich die Reviews so lese sind bei den Core i7 6800K-6950X (also die Boardwell 2011-3 CPU's) im sichere 4,3ghz drin. Und auch hier bringt das Köpfen eher weniger weil die 2011-3 CPU's ebenfalls verlötet sin. Nur bei dem 115X Modellen wird WLP verwendet.

Ich will hier jetzt aber nicht gegen AMD reden, da mit besseren Bios-Versionen die Situation ja noch verbessert werden soll.



Ramonx56 schrieb:


> Ist die Packdichte nicht höher weil dann mehr DIEs auf einem Wafer passen und dies die Produktion der CPUs günstiger macht ?



An sich ist es eine gute Leistung eine hohe Packdichte, allerdings brüstet sich AMD schon eine gute Zeit mit einer eben dieser Fertigkeit. Anfangs im GPU-Bereich und nun auch bei den CPU's. Sicherlich wird es kosten Sparen, ob es aber der heilige Gral für die Qualität des Endproduktes ist, habe ich noch nicht gesehen.

Hier möchte ich noch einmal unterstreichen, dass ich AMD wegen ihrem Mut, zu solch zukunftsorientiertem Entwickeln, manchmal würde ich aber hoffen, dass sie etwas mehr auf das Heute und Jetzt eingehen würden. Das würde ihrer Konkurrenzfähigkeit sicherlich auch gut tun.

Ich mache mir eben im Moment doch schon Gedanken, welche neue Plattform ich gerne hätte. Und es sollen mehr als 4 Kerne werden. Und mit der Vorstellung von Ryzen, denke ich lohnt sich ein warten auf Skylake-X.

Was mich aber am meisten von einem Aktuellen Wechsel abhält sind die DDR4-Ram Preise.


----------



## foldinghomealone (6. März 2017)

Mit deinem Post kann ich leider nicht so recht was anfangen:



arcDaniel schrieb:


> Das stimmt so nicht ganz. Wenn ich die Reviews so lese sind bei den Core i7 6800K-6950X (also die Boardwell 2011-3 CPU's) im sichere 4,3ghz drin. Und auch hier bringt das Köpfen eher weniger weil die 2011-3 CPU's ebenfalls verlötet sin. Nur bei dem 115X Modellen wird WLP verwendet.


Ja genau, und deshalb lohnt es sich nicht bei Broadwell-E zu köpfen und deshalb auch nicht bei Ryzen. 
Und dass Broadwell-E 'sicher' mit 4.3GHz betreiben kann wage ich zu bezweifeln. V.A. wenn auch die Vernunft noch eine Rolle spielt:
"Luftkühlung ist bei diesem Prozessor eigentlich nur beim Werkstakt möglich. Für die 4,0 GHz benötigt man schon eine einfache AiO-Kompaktwasserkühlung und bei 4,4 GHz geht nichts ohne eine echte Open-Loop-Lösung: Eine zum Vergleich getestete Corsair H100i versagte bereits nach 12 Minuten mit einem kompletten Heruntertakten der Kerne bei Temperaturen von jenseits der 90°C-Marke."
Intel Core i7-6800K: Overclocking, Leistungsaufnahme & Temperaturen - Broadwell-E im Test: Intel Core i7-6950X, -6900K, -6850K & -6800K



arcDaniel schrieb:


> ... hohe Packdichte, ...ob es aber der heilige Gral für die Qualität des Endproduktes ist, habe ich noch nicht gesehen.
> Das würde ihrer Konkurrenzfähigkeit sicherlich auch gut tun.


Hohe Packdichte ist die Notwendigkeit schlechthin. Sonst ist man bei der Leistungsaufnahme nicht konkurrenzfähig. Bei einer CPU mag das ja grade noch hinnehmbar sein, aber bei High-End GPUs, die bei optimaler Fertigung schon 200W brauchen, würden sonst AMD-typisch >300W ziehen. 



arcDaniel schrieb:


> Ich mache mir eben im Moment doch schon Gedanken, welche neue Plattform ich gerne hätte. Und es sollen mehr als 4 Kerne werden. Und mit der Vorstellung von Ryzen, denke ich lohnt sich ein warten auf Skylake-X.
> Was mich aber am meisten von einem Aktuellen Wechsel abhält sind die DDR4-Ram Preise.


Ein Systemwechsel auf Skylake X oder Ryzen kostet dich mindestens 500€ für CPU und MB und was dich abhält ist der Preis des DDR4-Speichers, der jetzt 100 statt 80€ wie noch vor ein paar Monaten kostet? Macht Sinn...


----------



## arcDaniel (6. März 2017)

Ich kann leider nur sagen, dass wenn ich die Reviews lese, ich mir selbst nicht sicher bin welche Platform ich will. Egal ob Intel oder AMD beide haben ihre Vor- und Nachteile. Was den Ram angeht, so habe ich hier meine Vorstellungen und diese kosten nochmal 250Euro. Wenn ich schon einen Plattform wechsel mache kommt (Endlich) ein neues Gehäuse und die Wakü wird optimiert, also komme ich am Ende über 1000 Euro. Und wenn ich diese ausgebe, soll alles gut überlegt sein. 

Komisch GPU wechsle ich regelmässig ohne schlechtes Gewissen, bei der Plattform tue ich mich immer so schwer...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## foldinghomealone (6. März 2017)

Ich denke, wenn du 250€ für RAM ausgeben willst, dann geht's dir wohl eher nicht ums Zocken, oder? Dann sehen die Ergebnisse für Ryzen doch ganz gut aus.


----------



## arcDaniel (6. März 2017)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Ich denke, wenn du 250€ für RAM ausgeben willst, dann geht's dir wohl eher nicht ums Zocken, oder? Dann sehen die Ergebnisse für Ryzen doch ganz gut aus.



Gut ja und ja ich mag AMD, allerdings will ich eben auch die Konkurrenz betrachten und eben die für meine Ansprüche beste Plattform nehmen. Bei Ryzen bin ich noch nicht am Punkt bedenkenlos kaufen.

Ich werde sicher warten bis Skylake-X kommt (bis dahin hat sich die Hobby-Kasse auch wieder gefüllt) und dann weiter sehen. Vielleicht werden die im Moment bekannten Ryzen Probleme bis dahin gefixt und AMD steht, dann aber wieder auf der Einkaufsliste. 

Hier noch einen Interessanten Artikel: AMD's Ryzen Cache Analyzed - Improvements; Improveable; CCX Compromises | techPowerUp

Wie sind eigentlich die Auswirkungen vom Cache aufs Falten? Hat sich schon jemand hierfür interessiert?


----------



## Ramonx56 (6. März 2017)

Ich warte ja auch noch gespannt auf Informationen bezüglich  der PPD eines Ryzen Prozessors.
Hatte ich schon einmal angesprochen. 
@kampfschaaaf: Kannst du uns da vielleicht mal ein paar Infos zu geben, wie das ganze mit deinem Ryzen aussieht?


----------



## SimonSlowfood (6. März 2017)

die 250€hast doch beim Preisunterschied schon reingeholt im vergleich was die Ryzen und Intel 8Kerner so kosten.

Edit: Zu langsam.


----------



## JayTea (6. März 2017)

Ich habe mal grade ne Off-Topic-Frage zu meiner Wakü:
Hatte ja vor mehreren Wochen u.a. Radiator und Pumpe getauscht und benutze (wie eigentlich seit Jahren) diesen Korrosionsschutz. Nun habe ich heute gesehen, dass das Wasser leicht bläulich geworden ist. Wohlmöglich hat sich ne Kupferverbindung gebildet. Ist das ein Problem? 
In den "Fragen & Antworten" zu dem Produkt sind auch Meldungen, dass sich das Wasser bläulich verfärbt hat.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. März 2017)

@JayTea:
Hast du den Radiator und die Pumpe vor dem Einbau gespühlt (Radiator mit Fettlöser)?


----------



## JayTea (6. März 2017)

Den Radiator nur mit Leitungswasser und anschließend mit destilliertem Wasser.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. März 2017)

Aus eigener Erfahrung leider ein Fehler > sehr oft werden die Rückstände von der Lötpaste nur unzureichend entfernt.

Ich würde das Ganze auch wenn es aufwendig ist nochmal auseinander nehmen, fachgerecht durchspülen und mit neuer Flüssigkeit befüllen.


----------



## Rarek (7. März 2017)

... hab das selbe gestern beobachtet, als ich meinen Kreis befüllt habe...
jetzt sach nich auch noch, dass dadurch die Temps leiden...

denn ein 360'er Radi sollte ja eigentlich 300W wegkühlen können, aber die 70°C auf meiner GPU gefallen mir nicht


----------



## arcDaniel (7. März 2017)

So ein kleines Fazit zum Falten RX480 vs GTX1080 (ich will hier jetzt nicht jedes mW zählen weil die Schwankungen doch sehr hoch sind und deshalb wird das ganze etwas gröber)

Verbrauch:
Mit der optimierten RX480 habe ich aus der Dose etwa 200W mit dem Gesamten System gesaugt. Mit der optimierten 1999mhz/981mV GTX1080 verbrauche ich fast genau das gleiche. Die muss man aber von der Seite betrachten, dass bei der RX die CPU beim Falten in den Idle ging und bei der GTX die CPU gut mitarbeiten muss. Somit sollte der eigentliche GPU verbrauch bei der GTX noch geringer sein!

Temperatur:
Hier habe ich ein ähnliches Bild. Die GTX wird mit 48-50°C zwar etwas wärmer als die RX, welche ich immer so auf 42°C hatte, allerdings hitzt beim Falten mit der GTX auch die CPU wieder das Wasser etwas mit. Somit ist es schwierig zu bestimmen welche GPU nun wirklich wärmer wird, respektiv besser zu kühlen ist.

PPD:
Mit der RX hatte ich Worstcase so 250k PPD und Bestcase kratzte an der 400k PPD
Bei der GTX habe ich im Moment bei mageren WU's noch immer über 600k ppd und ich habe schon WU's gesehen welche die 900k PPD Makre geknackt haben

Jetzt kann jeder sich selbst sein Bild machen


----------



## JayTea (7. März 2017)

Rarek schrieb:


> ... hab das selbe gestern beobachtet, als ich meinen Kreis befüllt habe...
> jetzt sach nich auch noch, dass dadurch die Temps leiden...
> 
> denn ein 360'er Radi sollte ja eigentlich 300W wegkühlen können, aber die 70°C auf meiner GPU gefallen mir nicht


Das die Temps schlechter geworden sind, habe ich eigentlich bisher nicht wahrgenommen.
Ich habe mal im Wakü-Quatsch-Thread nachgefragt was das vorsich geht.

@Daniel: Danke für die Einschätzung. Bestätigt das allgemeine Bild weshalb zum Falten häufiger nvidia-Karten missbraucht...äääh...*ge*braucht werden.


----------



## Rarek (7. März 2017)

das heißt, außer dass sich das Wasser verfärbt passiert da nicht viel weiter?

weil ich würde ungerne das Wasser jetze schon wieder wechseln, wo es noch keine 24h im loop ist


----------



## alexk94 (7. März 2017)

@Rarek
Es könnten sich die Lötreste (Verfärbung) irgendwo festsetzen und zu Verstopfungen führen. Auch wenn es dir nicht gefällt, solltest du nochmal alles auseinander nehmen und reinigen. Geh auf Nummer sicher.


----------



## Rarek (7. März 2017)

naja, "frisches" WK Wasser hab ich ja noch genug da, also von daher net so schlimm

gibt es hier im Forum auch eine Anleitung zum Reinigen, welche bebildert ist? denn die eine die ich gefunden hatte, hat mittlerweile keine Bilder mehr


----------



## alexk94 (7. März 2017)

Keine Ahnung ob es hier noch eine Bilderanleitung fürs reinigen gibt, da musst du mal nachfragen.

Hat hier jemand sich schon Ryzen trotz der Startprobleme  gekauft/bestellt? Wie sehen da die ersten F@H-Ergebnisse aus?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. März 2017)

@Rarek:
Cillit Bang Multi-Fettreiniger reinkippen, einwirken lassen, gut ausspülen und gut ist.

Nachtrag:
Ich hab noch Zuhause auf dem Rechner ein Bild meiner damaligen Nvidia GTX460 mit zugesetztem Kühler liegen (waren Lötrückstände vom Mora).


----------



## chischko (7. März 2017)

Rarek schrieb:


> gibt es hier im Forum auch eine Anleitung zum Reinigen, welche bebildert ist? denn die eine die ich gefunden hatte, hat mittlerweile keine Bilder mehr



[HowTo]Wasserkühlung reinigen

Den hattest gefunden, oder? 

Einfach mal Video suchen, gibt genug davon: 
Englische Ergebnisse: 
wasserkuhlung reinigen - Google-Suche 
deutsche Ergebnisse:
wasserkuhlung reinigen - Google-Suche


----------



## Bumblebee (7. März 2017)

... ach übrigens ...



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @Rarek:
> Cillit Bang Multi-Fettreiniger reinkippen, einwirken lassen, gut ausspülen und gut ist.



und Ajax, und Mr. Muscle, und Sidol und so weiter (soll keiner sagen, dass wir für ein Produkt Werbung machen)


----------



## Rarek (7. März 2017)

ja die Anleitung hatte ich gefunden, aber die ist bilderlos (mal abgesehen von den kleinen im Anhhang)


also einfach irgendeinen Fettlöser... der nicht grad von der Küchenspüle kommt, warscheinlich
dann mit Leitungswasser ausspülen und mit Dest. Wasser nachspülen - noch etwas?

die Blöcke darf ich jetzt warscheinlich auch erstmal demontieren und mit reinigen... lief ja immerhin schon gut nen halben Tag


----------



## chischko (7. März 2017)

für die feinen Kühlrippen ne Zahnbürste nutzen. Da hatte sich bei mir bissl Glibber angesammelt. Nach der Zahnbürstenreinigung lief das definitiv besser durch und das gute Gefühl alles mal gereinigt zu haben hat sich wohltuend eingestellt.


----------



## JayTea (7. März 2017)

@Rarek: Viel Erfolg und Spaß!  Berichte mal bitte was du beim Reinigen alles gefunden hast. Gerne auch per PN.

Ich habe mein System aus den o.g. Gründen nicht zerpflückt sondern nur das Wasser abgelassen, mehrmals mit frischem Aqua_dest gespült, neu aufgefüllt und G48 im Mischungsverhältnis circa 1:20 (G48:Wasser) dazugegossen.
Durch die Farbe des Konzentrats kann ich leider nicht mehr sehen wenn sich was verfärbt. Die möglichen Ablagerungen in den Kühlblocks aber auch nicht. Naja, das Wasser geht zuerst in den GPU-Block und der wird zusammen mit der Grafikkarte eher gewechselt als der CPU-Kühler. Da ich leider keinen Durchflusssensor habe behalte ich -wie immer- die Temps im Auge! Mehr ist momentan einfach nicht drin.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (7. März 2017)

Geil, aber für die meisten unbezahlbar: AMD Naples: Ryzens grosser Bruder mit 32 Kernen gegen Intels Broadwell-EP im Q2


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. März 2017)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ich hab noch Zuhause auf dem Rechner ein Bild meiner damaligen Nvidia GTX460 mit zugesetztem Kühler liegen (waren Lötrückstände vom Mora).





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hübsch


----------



## Rarek (7. März 2017)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Hübsch



nom nom nom


glibber, Oxid, oder einfach kaputt?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. März 2017)

Das sind die Lötrückstände aus dem Mora den ich aus Unwissenheit nicht richtig durchgespült hat > nach dem ich die Reinigungsaktion inklusive Reinigung aller Kühler nachgeholt hatte, ist alles Bestens.


----------



## foldinghomealone (7. März 2017)

Schön langsam hab ich ja die Befürchtung, dass Ryzen beim Falten nix taugt, weil niemand in den einschlägigen Foren etwas postet...


----------



## Ramonx56 (7. März 2017)

Ich hoffe ja noch auf unser kampfschaaaf. 
Wenn ich mich recht entsinne besitzt kampfschaaf eine Ryzen CPU und ist auch bei Folding aktiv mit dabei.


----------



## -Shorty- (7. März 2017)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Schön langsam hab ich ja die Befürchtung, dass Ryzen beim Falten nix taugt, weil niemand in den einschlägigen Foren etwas postet...


Das überrascht mich auch noch etwas. Da müsste doch einiges gehen mit Ryzen.


----------



## chischko (8. März 2017)

Naja wer von den eingesessenen Faltern hat denn aktuell ne Ryzen CPU? Wurde das wirklich schon ausprobiert? 
Lasst mal noch 1-2 Wochen ins Land gehen bevor in dieser "Disziplin" schon Stimmung gemacht wird.


----------



## JayTea (8. März 2017)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Hübsch



Uargh...pfui, ekelhaft! 
Ich hoffe mal das mein kleiner 360er Radiator nicht so viel Siff bereitstellt wie dein großer MO-RA. 
Temperaturprobleme werde ich wahrscheinlich keine bekommen, da ich mit maximal 50°C weit vom Limit weg bin.
Der Farbe nach zu Urteilen hattest du auch G48 im Einsatz?
Meine zwei nächsten Radiatoren unterziehe ich auf jeden Fall einer ordentlichen Cillit Bang-Kur! 

Ich denke auch, dass die meisten user die hardcore falten diejenigen sind, die momentan eh eine potente intel CPU haben. Die wenigen die zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt eh umgerüstet und auf Ryzen umgestiegen sind, die müssten dann auch erstmal ihre Ergebnisse/Erfahrungen publik machen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. März 2017)

@JayTea:
Ich benutzte immer die klare Fertigmischung IP Protect von Innovatek.


----------



## foldinghomealone (8. März 2017)

JayTea schrieb:


> Der Farbe nach zu Urteilen hattest du auch G48 im Einsatz?


Sieht das nicht eher nach Grünspan aus?


----------



## JayTea (8. März 2017)

Beim Anblick des Bildes, tauchte unter anderem auch dieser Gedanke in meinem Kopf auf.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. März 2017)

Das Ganze ist mir vor genau 6 Jahren passiert und ich hatte es auch im Wakü-Quatsch-Thread angesprochen mit der Meinung es wäre Grünspann > ihrer Meinung damals war dass mir das IP Protect ausgeflockt ist weil ich den Mora nicht sauber ausgespühlt hatte.

Zu dem Zeitpunkt war übringens ein SLI-Gespann montiert und der zweite Kühler sah so aus > 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer es nachlesen will > WaKü***Quatsch***Thread


----------



## Zocker85 (9. März 2017)

hat jemand vor hier auf gtx 1080ti umzusteigen? was schätzt ihr wie viel ppd die packt? 1-1,2 Mio ?


----------



## chischko (9. März 2017)

Zocker85 schrieb:


> hat jemand vor hier auf gtx 1080ti umzusteigen? was schätzt ihr wie viel ppd die packt? 1-1,2 Mio ?



Ich hab vor umzusteigen und ausgehend von der aktuellen Leistung sehe ich sie inkl. CPU eher bei 900k PPD


----------



## Rarek (9. März 2017)

Zocker85 schrieb:


> hat jemand vor hier auf gtx 1080ti umzusteigen? was schätzt ihr wie viel ppd die packt? 1-1,2 Mio ?



ich mach hier mal kurz den Spekulatius...

eine Titan X-P macht 1,5M im durchschnitt
da die 1080TI schneller sein soll als die X-P, kann diese nur mindestens 1,5M machen


----------



## foldinghomealone (9. März 2017)

Also ich glaub ja nicht, dass die X-P 1,5Mio PPD macht. Vielleicht in der Spitze aber 'bestimmt' nicht 1,5 Mio im Durchschnitt.

Die 1080ti soll ca. 30% schneller sein als die 1080. Das wären ca. 1,2Mio
Und ob sie beim Falten durch den schnelleren Speicher überhaupt Punkten kann ist noch offen


----------



## JayTea (9. März 2017)

Zwar macht die Titan-X_P ausgehend von Holdies PPD-Performance-Tabelle 1,5mio Punkte am Tag, allerdings gibts dazu nur unverlässliche 11 eingetragene WU, auf denen diese Angabe basiert. 
30% schneller als die 1080er bezieht sich wahrscheinlich mehr auf die Grafikleistung und da ist der schnellere Speicher sicherlich ausschlaggebend. Nichtsdestotrotz hat die 1080Ti auch mehr Cores als die normale 1080: 1080 (2560) vs. 1080Ti (3584, also gleich viel wie die Titan-X_P). Da bei gleicher Coreanzahl die Ti etwas höher als die Titan-X_P taktet, würde ich von ein paar mehr PPD als diese ausgehen. (Aber halt nicht bei nur 11 WU aus der Tabelle!)


----------



## Watertouch (9. März 2017)

Hab mich jetzt mal dran gemacht die F@H Performance von Ryzen zu testen, ich weiß nicht ob ich etwas beim Intel E5-2683v3 falsch gemacht habe aber der R7 1700 liegt deutlich vorne.
Mit dem E5-2683v3 @2.7GHz Boost auf allen Kernen hat gute 50K PPD gemacht, der R7 1700 @3.6GHz macht etwa 78K PPD.
Zu beachten ist vor allem, dass der R7 1700 mit Standardspannung läuft, und sich somit in Reichweite der von AMD angegebenen 65W befinden müsste. Der Intel liegt bei weniger Leistung bei fast dem der doppelten TDP.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JayTea (9. März 2017)

GTX 1080Ti -=> Leistung, Leistung, *LEISTUUUNG*!  

820€*2 + 100€*2 (Wasserkühler) + 300€ (zusätzlicher Radiator inkl. Lüfter + Kleinkram)= >2k€ ...ich werde mal zwei, drei Nächte darüber schlafen...  (um dann merken, dass die einmaligen Anschaffungskosten nicht das ausschlaggebende contra-Argument sind und um festzustellen, dass ich das falsche Studiert habe!)


----------



## arcDaniel (9. März 2017)

So der Treiber 378.78 läuft nun bei mir, mal gespannt ob es Verbesserungen beim Falten gibt.


----------



## foldinghomealone (9. März 2017)

Watertouch schrieb:


> Mit dem E5-2683v3 @2.7GHz Boost auf allen Kernen hat gute 50K PPD gemacht, der R7 1700 @3.6GHz macht etwa 78K PPD.


Wie hast du denn die Threads auf die Slots aufgeteilt?

Ich hätte gehofft, dass der 1800X mit dem i7-6900K mithalten kann beim Falten, sieht aber wohl nicht so aus, wenn man deine Ergebnisse des 1700 ansieht.
Wenn du ein paar WUs durchgefaltet hast, poste die Ergebnisse mal in Holdies Tabelle.


----------



## Rarek (10. März 2017)

mir geht grad son Gedanke durch'n Kopp...

bei BOINC rechne ich, weil mir die Idee vom jeweilige Projekt gefällt und um dieses zu unterstützen rechne ich... bei F@H falte ich für Punkte...
wegen zuwenig PPD bin ich zu BOINC gegangen damals, aber auch seit damals haben mich nie Punkte dort interessiert, nur der Zweck
sobald ich für Faltwochen "zurück" komme, gehts gleich wieder um die Punkte... erschreckend, wie ich finde...


----------



## Watertouch (10. März 2017)

Beim R7 1700 waren es 2 mal 8 Threads, beim Xeon 3 mal 8 und 4 separat.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. März 2017)

Watertouch schrieb:


> Beim R7 1700 waren es 2 mal 8 Threads, beim Xeon 3 mal 8 und 4 separat.


Den Vergleich kannst du gleich in die Tonne treten > durch das Aufteilen auf mehrere Clienten und beide Prozessoren auch noch unterschiedlich, gibt es unterschiedlich viel Bonus und da dieser den Löwenanteil ausmacht ist eine objektive Beurteilung nicht mehr möglich. 

Es gibt nur zwei Möglichkeiten die beiden Prozessoren sauber zu vergleichen:
1. F@H-Bench
2. Jede CPU mit allen Threads in einem einzigen Clienten testen.


----------



## Watertouch (10. März 2017)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Den Vergleich kannst du gleich in die Tonne treten > durch das Aufteilen auf mehrere Clienten und beide Prozessoren auch noch unterschiedlich, gibt es unterschiedlich viel Bonus und da dieser den Löwenanteil ausmacht ist eine objektive Beurteilung nicht mehr möglich.
> 
> Es gibt nur zwei Möglichkeiten die beiden Prozessoren sauber zu vergleichen:
> 1. F@H-Bench
> 2. Jede CPU mit allen Threads in einem einzigen Clienten testen.



Es gibt 28 Thread WUs? Okay.


----------



## arcDaniel (10. März 2017)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> So der Treiber 378.78 läuft nun bei mir, mal gespannt ob es Verbesserungen beim Falten gibt.


 Zitiere mich dann mal selbst; also ich habe das gefühl, ass der neue Treiber minimal mehr ppd abwirft, jedenfalls nicht weniger, was ja mal ok ist. Auch läuft er genauso stabil wie der 378.77, somit alles im grünen Bereich


----------



## Rarek (10. März 2017)

Watertouch schrieb:


> Es gibt 28 Thread WUs? Okay.



ja, nur sind sie sehr selten, da viele denken, dass es keine gibt 
dementsprechend ihre CPU mehrere Clients geben und damit auch keine Nachfrage nach mehr entsteht ^^


----------



## ebastler (10. März 2017)

Ich lass meine immer mit 15-16 Threads falten, kriege da eigentlich immer WUs für.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. März 2017)

Watertouch schrieb:


> Es gibt 28 Thread WUs? Okay.


Gibt es und aktuell sind auch welche verfügbar (hab es gerade getestet). 


Nachtrag:


ebastler schrieb:


> Ich lass meine immer mit 15-16 Threads falten, kriege da eigentlich immer WUs für.


Das sind die WU's die mit maximal 32 Threads laufen.


----------



## foldinghomealone (10. März 2017)

Watertouch schrieb:


> Beim R7 1700 waren es 2 mal 8 Threads, beim Xeon 3 mal 8 und 4 separat.


Gib der GPU ein oder zwei Threads und den Rest der CPU zum Falten.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. März 2017)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Gib der GPU ein oder zwei Threads und den Rest der CPU zum Falten.


Da es hier um ein Falttest geht würde das Unterstützen der 1080 das Ergebnis extrem verfälschen > wir wollen schliesslich wissen was der Zen 1700 @4GHz im  Stande ist zu leisten.

Für den regulären Faltbetrieb gebe ich dir Recht.


----------



## Watertouch (10. März 2017)

Hmm, ich meine mich zu erinnern, mir wäre dazu geraten worden nicht mit 28, sondern einer gesplitteten Anzahl zu falten. Nun gut.
Und wenn es für die 28 Threads nur ab und zu WUs gibt, ist das doch ohnehin hinfällig oder nicht? 
Der evtl. Vorteil gegenüber eines gesplitteten Aufbaus wäre doch schon durch die Wartezeit dahin, oder sehe ich das falsch?
Beim Zen also auch einfach mit vollen 16 Threads in einem Slot falten?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. März 2017)

@Watertouch:
Wenn der Zen mit 16 Threads ein WU bekommt, bekommt auch dein Xeon mit 28 Threads welche da es die gleichen Projekte sind. 
Oberhalb von 12 Threads beginnt der Bereich wo es je nach dem keine WU's haben kann, aber momentan scheint die Versorgung gut zu sein.

Mit maximal 12 Threads zu falten ist die Nummer Sicher, aber man verschenkt auch einiges an Punkten.


----------



## foldinghomealone (10. März 2017)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Für den regulären Faltbetrieb gebe ich dir Recht.


So war's gemeint.



Watertouch schrieb:


> ...Und wenn es für die 28 Threads nur ab und zu WUs gibt, ist das doch ohnehin hinfällig oder nicht?
> Der evtl. Vorteil gegenüber eines gesplitteten Aufbaus wäre doch schon durch die Wartezeit dahin, oder sehe ich das falsch?


Aber in der Wartezeit wird  ja kaum Strom verbraucht, also würde ich das persönlich nicht so kritisch sehen.
Und es gibt ja nicht so viele CPUs, die solche großen Projekte falten können und dann würde ich die HW nicht für 'kleine' Projekte 'verschwenden'. 
Aber nur die persönliche Meinung von einen ggü. CPU-Falten skeptischem Nur-GPU-Falter.


----------



## Ramonx56 (11. März 2017)

@foldinghomealone: Darf man mal fragen, wieso du das CPU-Falten skeptisch siehst?


----------



## foldinghomealone (11. März 2017)

Wurde hier schon oft andiskutiert. Im Endeffekt, weil GPUs wesentlich schneller sind, v.A. auch effizienter. 
Und mir noch kein vernünftiger Grund genannt wurde, wieso zukünftige Projekte nicht ausschließlich für GPU konzipiert werden. Dass bestehende Projekte nicht portiert werden, verstehe ich ja noch.


----------



## ebastler (11. März 2017)

Die 14 Threads die ich meinem CPU Worker zugewiesen hab idlen grad mangels WU 

Edit: Hab Mal 15 zugewiesen, macht bei meiner GPU mehr Sinn und ist ja auch keine Primzahl. Hilft zwar nicht bei der WU Suche, bringt aber hoffentlich dann n paar ppd ^^


Edit2: Hab ne WU! 

GPU Only:
~300W aus der Steckdose, ~300k PPD
GPU + CPU:
~390W aus der Steckdose, ~420k PPD

So ineffizient ist CPU falten aktuell ja nichtmal 

Edit3: ich versuche mal trotz Lightshow zu schlafen. Warum waren bei dem Case auch so hässliche und nervige LED Lüfter dabei...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arcDaniel (11. März 2017)

@ebastler

Das kann man auch anders interpretieren;
300W für 300k ppd  (1W für 1k ppd)ist extrem ineffizient. Auch wenn für zusätzliche 120k ppd 90W (0,75W/1k ppd) als wenig erscheinen so ist dies noch immer sehr ineffizient.

Siehe mal folgende Werte:
Optimierte RX480, bringt fast garantierte 350k ppd bei ~200W --> 0,57W/1k ppd
Optimierte GTX1080, im Moment würde ich sagen dass sie aber einen sicheren Durchschnitt von 700k ppd bringt, bei ebenfalls ~200W --> 0,29W/1k ppd

Ob CPU Falten eine Zukunft hat? der core a7 kann ja AVX nutzen und bringt deutlich mehr PPD als der a4. Wie viel wird die Entwicklung vom CPU Falten noch gefördert, wenn man die Resultate vom GPU Falten sieht?

Nun soll ja noch der core22 fürs GPU falten kommen welcher viele Vorteile bringen soll. Dieser soll sogar in 2 Versionen kommen. Eine openCL und eine Cuda. Werden die Nvidia Karten dann nochmals einen Boost bekommen?


----------



## foldinghomealone (11. März 2017)

Ich meine das ja nicht mal PPD-bezogen sondern dass eine GPU wesentlich mehr Rechenoperationen pro Watt durchführen kann.

Und wenn AMD es mal fertig bringen würde, vernünftige OpenCL-Implementierung in die Treiber zu bringen, wären sie auch schneller.


----------



## foldinghomealone (11. März 2017)

ebastler schrieb:


> So ineffizient ist CPU falten aktuell ja nichtmal


Das liegt an deiner sehr ineffizienten AMD-GPU. Zumindest nach derzeitigen Maßstäben.



ebastler schrieb:


> Warum waren bei dem Case auch so hässliche und nervige LED Lüfter dabei...
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Stromversorgung abklemmen oder sind die LEDs direkt an die Stromzufuhr für die Lüfter gekoppelt?


----------



## foldinghomealone (11. März 2017)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Nun soll ja noch der core22 fürs GPU falten kommen welcher viele Vorteile bringen soll. Dieser soll sogar in 2 Versionen kommen. Eine openCL und eine Cuda. Werden die Nvidia Karten dann nochmals einen Boost bekommen?


Woher hast du diese Infos? Lt. einem Beitrag von Bruce auf ff hört sich das anders an:
"As far as I know, there are no CUDA cores in production. There were in the past, and there may very well be in the future. A lot depends on the costs vs. benefits of developing and debugging a second core that produces identical results ... as well as the current backlog of development projects."
Folding Forum • View topic - OpenCL & Precision Questions


----------



## ebastler (11. März 2017)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Stromversorgung abklemmen oder sind die LEDs direkt an die Stromzufuhr für die Lüfter gekoppelt?



Hängt leider direkt zusammen...

Irgendwann nachts hat sich mein PC abgeschaltet. Anscheinend gebe ich der CPU doch etwas zu wenig Input Voltage.


----------



## arcDaniel (11. März 2017)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Woher hast du diese Infos? Lt. einem Beitrag von Bruce auf ff hört sich das anders an:
> "As far as I know, there are no CUDA cores in production. There were in the past, and there may very well be in the future. A lot depends on the costs vs. benefits of developing and debugging a second core that produces identical results ... as well as the current backlog of development projects."
> Folding Forum • View topic - OpenCL & Precision Questions



Hier ist ein Zitat von Bruce aus der Beta-Rubrik (weiss nicht ob ich hier den Link posten kann, da man nur als angemeldeter User zugriff auf diese Rubrik bekommt)


> The other option is to move this project to Core_22 whenever it becomes available. It will use CUDA, which will eliminate whatever overhead nVidia's OpenCL support adds. Unfortunately that forces FAH to manage two cores ... one using CUDA (for nV) and one using OpenCL (for ATI).



Zitat datiert vom 30.01.2017


----------



## ebastler (11. März 2017)

Okay 1,5V input und der Eimer läuft durch ne Stunde Prime. Schaut stabil aus. Mal testen.


----------



## Ramonx56 (11. März 2017)

@ebastler: 
Sind 1,5V nicht ein bisschen viel für einen 5960X?


----------



## ebastler (11. März 2017)

Input, nicht Core 😂

Default sind da 1,8V.
Meine Cores laufen auf Stocktakt bei 0,911V und mein Cache stock bei 0,90V


----------



## foldinghomealone (11. März 2017)

Mal ne Zwischenfrage Treiber NV: Ist dieses Workaround eigentlich schon wieder aus den neuen Treibern verschwunden?


----------



## Abductee (11. März 2017)

folding@home als vermarktete Heizung 
Computers to heat homes | Indiegogo


----------



## brooker (11. März 2017)

... im kommenden Winter werden wir einen Aufruf starten - "Heizen und gleichzeitig Forschen - Folding@Home"  ... ein Falter hält über Winter meine Werkstatt frostfrei


----------



## Rarek (11. März 2017)

naja, andere Firmen machen es auch net anders:
Cloud&Heat Technologie


----------



## ebastler (12. März 2017)

Okay, falls es wen interessiert: 5960X bei 3,5GHz core und 3,0GHz Cache (also stock) mit 15 Threads faltet bei mir grad mit 160k PPD. Schwankt mit a7 WUs zwischen 120 und 160k.

Der 16. Thread ist für die GPU.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. März 2017)

@ebastler:
Nur ein virtueller Kern für die GPU ist etwas sehr mager.


----------



## foldinghomealone (12. März 2017)

Dank AMD's suboptimaler OpenCL-Treiberanbindung sollte der für die R9 290X schon reichen


----------



## Cartesius (12. März 2017)

ebastler schrieb:


> Okay, falls es wen interessiert: 5960X bei 3,5GHz core und 3,0GHz Cache (also stock) mit 15 Threads faltet bei mir grad mit 160k PPD. Schwankt mit a7 WUs zwischen 120 und 160k.



@ebastler: Es wäre schön, wenn du die PPd-Werte deiner Hardware (sofern möglich) in Holdies PPD-Performance-TAbelle eintragen könntest. Hier ist der Link zum "Formular": Link
Weitere Informationen findest du bei Interesse in *diesem* Thread.


----------



## ebastler (12. März 2017)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @ebastler:
> Nur ein virtueller Kern für die GPU ist etwas sehr mager.


Meiner Erfahrung nach sind die ppd der GPU unverändert ob sie einen oder zwei Threads zugewiesen kriegt. Da lass ich den Thread lieber selbst falten 

Zum Eintragen: kann ich bei Gelegenheit Mal machen!


----------



## Ramonx56 (12. März 2017)

Teams & Stats — Folding@home

Wieso sind denn plötzlich die Rechenleistung in TFLOPS und die Anzahl der Donors rückläufig?
Letztens waren es noch 94 TFLOPS und jetzt sind es nurnoch 91 1/2.
Donors sind von 106K auf 102K gesunken.
Sind solche Schwankungen normal?


----------



## foldinghomealone (12. März 2017)

@RamonX: Ich bin auch etwas verwundert. Seit ich mit Falten angefangen hab, ist die Leistung nicht gestiegen, obwohl ich eigentlich erwartet hätte, dass sie steigt. V.A. dachte ich, dass Weihnachten ein paar neue nV-GPUs zum Falten bringt.


----------



## foldinghomealone (12. März 2017)

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass ein gewichtiger Grund für den 'Verlust' von Falt-Power die Berechnungsgrundlage für PPD sind.
Wenn ich schon lange dabei wäre und schon viel Zeit, Geld, HW, Strom investiert hätte, und dann kommen die Pascal-Karten und räumen PPD-mäßig alles über den Haufen, was bis jetzt noch gut und wichtig war. Dann würde ich mir auch verarscht vorkommen und würde die Flinte ins Korn werfen.

Als gegenteiliges Beispiel kann man mich nennen: Ich falte mit meiner schicken 1070 seit ein paar Monaten regelmäßig aber nicht 24/7, hab im Verhältnis kaum Geld investiert - nur ein bisschen Strom - und soll lt. User Rank jetzt schon der 4.244 (Stand heute) wichtigste Donor sein? 
Das ist doch bescheuert. 

Ich kann ja verstehen, dass es wichtig ist, die schnelle Beendigung einer WU zu honorieren. Zum einen, dass sie schnell abgearbeitet wird, zum anderen, dass in immer neuere, bessere, effizientere und schnellere HW investiert wird. 
Aber es führt einfach dazu, dass alte Leistungen nichts mehr wert sind. Und wenn man sich nicht mehr wertgeschätzt fühlt, wendet man sich ab. Was bedeutet, dass die Leistung fürs Falten verloren geht.

Ich hoffe, das Stanford-Team überdenkt die Punktevergabe baldigst und verhindert so, dass die alten Punkt so schnell verfallen.


----------



## Ramonx56 (13. März 2017)

Desweiteren könnte es auch daran liegen, dass nun viele eine Nvidia Pascal Karte verwenden und den PC nun nicht so lange laufen lassen als bisher, da sie ja jetzt schneller an Punkte kommen.


----------



## Bumblebee (13. März 2017)

Das ist natürlich tatsächlich ein Nachteil von der ganzen Punktevergabe

Wer den Blick (zu sehr) darauf richtet "vergisst" den eigentlichen Sinn des Ganzen
Dann ist bestenfalls "hinter" dem Punktehaufen noch der "nette Nebeneffekt" etwas für die Forschung getan zu haben


----------



## Rarek (13. März 2017)

ich bin jedenfalls wegen des Clients (weg)gewechselt...
ich brauche die Funktion "pausiere, wenn..." vom BOINC Client ^^
F@h kann es einfach nicht, und ich glaube auch nicht, dass es so bald eingeführt wird

zudem werden die rechnenden PU's wärmer als wie bei BOINC - wobei das eher kleinkram ist 


außerdem ist die Failrate beim wiederanlaufen einer WU höher bei F@H WU's
und dann gibts noch den Punkteverfall... bzw. Bonusverfall bei selbigen


----------



## foldinghomealone (13. März 2017)

Rarek schrieb:


> ich brauche die Funktion "pausiere, wenn..." vom BOINC Client ^^
> F@h kann es einfach nicht, und ich glaube auch nicht, dass es so bald eingeführt wird


Was macht diese Funktion? Pausieren kann man eine WU ja schon.
Und auch abgebrochene WUs werden hochgeladen...


----------



## foldinghomealone (13. März 2017)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich tatsächlich ein Nachteil von der ganzen Punktevergabe
> 
> Wer den Blick (zu sehr) darauf richtet "vergisst" den eigentlichen Sinn des Ganzen
> Dann ist bestenfalls "hinter" dem Punktehaufen noch der "nette Nebeneffekt" etwas für die Forschung getan zu haben



Man könnte auch ein gerechteres Punktesystem einführen. z.B. ein solches.
FAH verwendet Benchmarkcomputer, um WUs zu testen und zu 'vermessen'. Ein solcher Benchmarkcomputer sollte optimalerweise aus schnellster HW bestehen und z.B. jede 1,5Jahre auf neue HW hochgerüstet werden.
Der Benchmarkcomputer ermittelt für ein Projekt die durchschnittliche TPF für eine WU und definiert diese Zeit als 100%, was z.B. 1.000.000PPD entspricht.
Benötigt ein anderer Donor z.B. doppelt so lange, bekommt er 500.000PPD, ist ein anderer Donor 10% schneller bekommt er 1.100.000PPD usw. 

Der Punkt ist, dass diese 100% bzw. 1.000.000PPD immer fix bleibt. Wird die HW schneller, ändert sich dadurch der Benchmarkcomputer, aber die 1.000.000PPD ändern sich nicht.
War z.B. vor ein paar Jahren die schnellste GPU eine 980 TI, hättet diese 1.000.000PPD erhalten, danach z.B. eine 1080, jetzt würde z.B. eine 1080 TI oder eine TXP 1.000.000PPD erhalten. Die 980TI würde jetzt natürlich weniger erhalten (sie ist ja auch langsamer), aber die 1.000.000PPD, die sie erfaltet hat, würde sie behalten.
Das würde alte Ergebnisse mit jetzigen vergleichbar machen und die Solidarität wahren.

___________

@BB: Im FF kann ja jeder seine Meinung kundtun, aber ich denke, dass du wesentlich größeren Einfluss hast, wenn du solche Themen dort ansprichst.


----------



## Rarek (13. März 2017)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Was macht diese Funktion? Pausieren kann man eine WU ja schon.
> Und auch abgebrochene WUs werden hochgeladen...



sie pausiert nur die GPU oder alle WU's wenn z.B. du spiel exe xy startest, oder wenn die nicht BOINC Auslastung der CPU x% übersteigt
bei F@H musst du per Hand erstmal den Manager offnen, dann per Hand die Slots pausieren...


----------



## ProfBoom (13. März 2017)

"Die 980TI würde jetzt natürlich weniger [Punkte] erhalten"
Und du glaubst, dass es motivierend ist plötzlich für dieselbe zur verfügung gestellte Leistung weniger Punkte zu bekommen?
Ich denke, das würde genauso ein großes Gemecker geben. Siehe WU mit wenig Punkten...

Nicht dass ich die Punktevergabe gut finde, wie sie ist...
Frag mal die Leute, die vor über einem Dutzend Jahren für 15 Punkte pro WU gefaltet haben...

Man kann es auch noch anders sehen: Leute, die nicht 24/7 falten überlegen sich zweimal, ob sie die drei Studen noch eine neue WU anfangen, oder lieber erst am nächsten Tag, um nicht so massiv Punkte zu verlieren.
Ich hätte ohne QRB siche einige Stunden mehr gefaltet. Ich fühle mich eher bestraft als für schnelles abgeben belohnt.


----------



## JeansOn (13. März 2017)

Rarek schrieb:


> ich bin jedenfalls wegen des Clients (weg)gewechselt...
> ich brauche die Funktion "pausiere, wenn..." vom BOINC Client ^^
> 
> ...



*Hier ist alles freiwillig.*
Wenn Du gehst ist das schade und dann hoffe ich, daß Du dort zufrieden bist. So sollte es aus meiner Sicht jedenfalls sein.
Wechsler kommen öfter vor. Auch in unsere Richtung. 
Ich könnte mich freuen, Dich i-wann wieder zu lesen ...


----------



## foldinghomealone (13. März 2017)

ProfBoom schrieb:


> "Die 980TI würde jetzt natürlich weniger [Punkte] erhalten"
> Und du glaubst, dass es motivierend ist plötzlich für dieselbe zur verfügung gestellte Leistung weniger Punkte zu bekommen?
> Ich denke, das würde genauso ein großes Gemecker geben. Siehe WU mit wenig Punkten...


Langsamere/schlechtere HW bekommt irendwann mal weniger Punkte bei der Bewertung. Wenn du prozentuelle Bewertungen für z.B. Digicams bei Chip.de ansiehst ist's ja genauso. Die beste Kamera bekommt 100% und irgendwann mal ist sie nicht mehr die beste und dann bekommt sie eben prozentual weniger. 
Mein System wäre genauso. Das ist ja nicht ungerecht.




ProfBoom schrieb:


> Ich hätte ohne QRB siche einige Stunden mehr gefaltet. Ich fühle mich eher bestraft als für schnelles abgeben belohnt.


Wieso fühlst du dich bestraft. Wer schnell abgibt wird ja nicht bestraft, sondern belohnt.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. März 2017)

Ich sage es ja seit Jahren > zurück zum alten Fixpunktesystem.

So spielt es keine Rolle ob man 6h oder 24h für ne WU braucht > jede WU bringt in Abhänigkeit zu ihrer Grösse/Faltdauer eine bestimmte Punktanzahl.

Zum Beispiel:
Grosse WUs 100'000 Punkte
Mittlere WUs 60'000 Punkte
Kleine WUs 30'000 Punkte

Wer mehr Punkte haben will muss mehr WU's abliefern. 


Bevor einer mit dem Argument kommt "da lassen sich aber viele extrem Zeit um die WU's durchzufalten und abzuliefern" > schaut euch doch mal die Deadlines von aktuellen Projekten an:
P9152 (Core18) > 1. Deadline 10 Tage > Final-Deadline 13 Tage
P11419 (Core21) > 1. Deadline 7 Tage > Final-Deadline 10 Tage

Es schreit nur aktuell fasst jeder nach dem verlorenen Punkte durch Faltunterbrüche aber die Deadlines sind aktuell auch nicht gerade wirklich kurz ausgelegt.


Selbst wenn die Faltleistung im F@H-Netzwerk nachlassen würde, kann man mit den Deadline´s Gegensteuer geben.


Nachtrag:


foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Wieso fühlst du dich bestraft. Wer schnell abgibt wird ja nicht bestraft, sondern belohnt.


Durch  den expotenziellen Anstieg des Bonuses im speziellen hinten raus (1s  mehr oder weniger zum Teil bis zu 10kPPD) hat dies schon lange nichts  mehr mit Belohnung zu tun > spur oder verhungere! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JeansOn (13. März 2017)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> ...
> Bevor einer mit dem Argument kommt "da lassen sich aber viele extrem  Zeit um die WU's durchzufalten und abzuliefern" > schaut euch doch  mal die Deadlines von aktuellen Projekten an:
> P9152 (Core18) > 1. Deadline 10 Tage > Final-Deadline 13 Tage
> P11419 (Core21) > 1. Deadline 7 Tage > Final-Deadline 10 Tage
> ...



Treffer, mein Guter.
Auch Leute mit tollen wie ollen Kisten 
... können so noch teilnehmen.


----------



## Rarek (13. März 2017)

JeansOn schrieb:


> *Hier ist alles freiwillig.*
> Wenn Du gehst ist das schade und dann hoffe ich, daß Du dort zufrieden bist. So sollte es aus meiner Sicht jedenfalls sein.
> Wechsler kommen öfter vor. Auch in unsere Richtung.
> Ich könnte mich freuen, Dich i-wann wieder zu lesen ...



ihr lest mich ja 

gewechselt habe ich schon von 1,5 Jahren ^^
und komme immer mal wieder für Faltwochen zurück


----------



## brooker (13. März 2017)

... nicht zuschlagen. Unseriöses Angebot. Gehackte Bank.


----------



## Rarek (13. März 2017)

wie kriegt er rentabel den Preis soweit runter gedrückt?
ich bin ja nicht grad abgeneigt, aber der Punkt bleibt...


----------



## foldinghomealone (13. März 2017)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> ...


Ich gebe dir in vielen Punkten recht, ziehe jedoch andere Schlüsse.

Von Fixpunkten halte ich so nichts. Wer länger braucht soll weniger Punkte erhalten. Aber ich bin für eine lineare Vergabe und nicht wie jetzt eine stark überproportionale.

Die langen Deadlines verstehe ich so auch nicht, dienen aber dazu, dass ältere HW überhaupt noch mitfalten kann. V.a. das Verhältnis zwischen den Deadlines und den extremen vielen PPD bei kurzen TPF ist ziemlich schief.

Im Übrigen bin ich auf für einen Uploadbutton wenn man doch nicht mehr weiterfalten will. Das hab ich auch bei ff diskutiert, aber das stößt auf wenig Gegenliebe. 
Es wird befürchtet, dass deren Serverlast steigt. Die WUs werden tendenziell immer größer. Jetzt lädt man eine WU (z.B. 20MB) runter, faltet z.B. 5h daran und lädt das Ergebnis hoch. 
Wenn man abbrechen könnte und es würde nur jeweils als Beispiel 30min gefaltet werden, müsste die WU 10mal verteilt werden, anstatt nur einmal. 
Auch wird befürchtet, dass man dann eben nicht so lange faltet, wie man es jetzt tut, weil man ja durch die QRB ein bisschen gezwungen ist, fertig zu falten. Andererseits verliert man Leistung, weil man eben nicht mehr faltet, wenn man nur kurz Zeit hat.

Ich habe deswegen bei ff auch diskutiert, ob ein GPU-NaCl nicht Sinn machen würde, aber das scheitert wohl an der OpenCL-Unterstützung beim Native Client in Chrome.


----------



## Ramonx56 (13. März 2017)

Ich würde mich auch für einen geringeren Bonus aussprechen. 
Bei einer großen  WU, die vielleicht 100K Punkte bringt, könnten 100K als Basispunkte deklariert werden und außerdem sollten dann maximal 50% Bonuspunkte für eine schnelle Berechnung mit dazukommen.

Edit: Weiterhin fände ich es interessant, wenn man selber ab einer bestimmten Punktzahl einen eigenen Server zur Verfügung stellen könnte, für den es dann auch Punkte gibt. (für kleinere WUs, die die Serverlast vergrößern würde)
Wie ist das jetzt gemeint? 
Also: Ich lade von Folding@Home 1000 kleine GPU WUs(die ca so lange dauern wie beim NACL) runter. Diese werden dann über meinen Work oder Collection Server versendet oder eingesammelt. Fertige WUs könnten dann von meinem Server zusammengesetzt werden und erst dann als fertiges großes ganzes an die Hauptserver versendet werden. Die Deadlines bis zum erneuten versenden sollten sich hier aber nur im einstelligen Stunden Bereich bewegen. Damit ein "Paket" auch nach ein paar Stunden schon "abgegeben" werden kann.


----------



## Rarek (13. März 2017)

sooo...mal sehen wo ich meine neue 1060 dann einsetzen werde... 
ich habe zwar eigentlich geschworen nicht mehr bei den Grünen zu kaufen, aber ein Mischbetrieb aus NV und AMD hatte bei mir bisher nur Vorteile 


macht dann einen Theoretischen stunden "Verbrauch" von 1,35kW


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. März 2017)

Kleine Randinfo:
Die Amis hatten jetzt schon Zeitumstellung > ist mir gerade aufgefallen als ich die Milestoner auf extremeoverclocking zusammengesucht habe.


Ps.:
Die Russen und ihr Präsident machen ja momentan Trump im Quatsch machen ordentlich Konkurenz, aber eins haben sie uns definitiv voraus > sie haben den Zeitumstellungsblödsin (meine persönliche Meinung) abgeschaft.


----------



## Rarek (13. März 2017)

hmm... ich weiß ja net bei dem 130€ Angebot... ich soll theoretisch nun zahlen - per Überweisung...
nur befindet sich seine Bank aus Deutschland wohl doch in Malta... macht mich grad etwas stutzig, aber mal abwarten ob der herr Verkäufer mir eine Plausible Antwort geben kann  vorher gibts kein Geld

IBAN sagt nämlich folgendes:


BANK 	| Satabank plc
BANKADRESSE 	| ARAGON BUSINESS CENTER DRAGONARA ROAD
STADT 	| ST. JULIAN'S
POSTLEITZAHL 	| STJ 3140
LAND 	| Malta
LAND ISO 	| MT 
BANKFILIALE 	| St. Julians


----------



## Mr.Knister (14. März 2017)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Von Fixpunkten halte ich so nichts. Wer länger braucht soll weniger Punkte erhalten. Aber ich bin für eine lineare Vergabe und nicht wie jetzt eine stark überproportionale.



Auch ohne QRB bekäme man natürlich mehr ppd, wenn man schneller faltet, einfach weil man eine größere Anzahl WUs schafft. Das wäre die lineare Vergabe. Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass es in die Richtung gehen sollte. Ein leichter Bonus für's schnell sein von mir aus, aber ein vielfaches der Basispunktzahl, so wie es jetzt ist, finde ich einfach pervers und nicht dem wissenschaftlichen Nutzen angemessen.

Ich würde es so anlegen, dass aktuelle Top-Hardware einen QRB in Höhe der Basispunkte bringt und die erste Deadline (bis es keinen Bonus mehr gibt) vielleicht das Zehnfache der Berechnungszeit auf dieser Hardware umfasst. Stumpf nach FLOPS mit der 1080 Ti verglichen könnte eine 750 Ti noch ein bisschen mehr als die Basispunkte erfalten. Mit halbschneller Hardware (GTX 980) vielleicht einen 40-prozentigen QRB. So ist der Reiz da, schneller zu falten, aber der Irrglaube, dies tun zu *müssen*, weil man sonst viel viel weniger bekommt, wird nicht gefüttert.

Ich sage aus eigener Erfahrung, dass sich irgendwie bei mir festgesetzt hat, Pausen um jeden Preis zu verhindern, meistens eben durch Nichtfalten. Traurig, wenn man so drüber nachdenkt. Der QRB ist in meinen Augen weniger ein Anreiz, den Client doch weiterlaufen zu lassen - zum Einschlafen soll er aus gutem Grund aus sein. Morgen weiterfalten erscheint vergleichsweise nutzlos, so sagt mir Stanford doch: "Halb so schlimm, ist dann eh kaum mehr was wert, lass es ruhig ganz sein." Lässt sich genauso auf ältere Hardware übertragen.



> Auch wird befürchtet, dass man dann eben nicht so lange faltet, wie man es jetzt tut, weil man ja durch die QRB ein bisschen gezwungen ist, fertig zu falten...



Das geht vollkommen an der Realität vorbei, zumindest an meiner.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (14. März 2017)

Rarek schrieb:


> hmm... ich weiß ja net bei dem 130€ Angebot... ich soll theoretisch nun zahlen - per Überweisung...
> nur befindet sich seine Bank aus Deutschland wohl doch in Malta... macht mich grad etwas stutzig, aber mal abwarten ob der herr Verkäufer mir eine Plausible Antwort geben kann  vorher gibts kein Geld
> 
> IBAN sagt nämlich folgendes:
> ...



Habe ich hier irgendwas verpasst o_O
Was wolltest du da kaufen ???


----------



## arcDaniel (14. März 2017)

Ich finde das Punkte System auch nicht optimal, aber kann man es jemals jedem gerecht machen?

Ich falte ja na sich 24/7 allerdings möchte ich auch hier und da mal, in meiner sehr geringen Freizeit ein Game zocken. Ok wenn ein WU noch 10min brauch, gehe ich einen Kaffee trinken, sind es aber eher Stunden, dann pausiere ich notgedrungen.

Ist die WU erst ganz am Anfang, so ist dies sehr Schade, aber was soll man machen?

Eine WU die erst deutlich unter 10% ist, könnte man löschen und eine neue ziehen, so hat man allerdings Energie umsonst verbrannt, bekommt aber, für die neue WU, seinen Bonus. Auch wenn dies nicht super ist, gebe ich zu, dass ich dies schon gemacht habe, wenn es sich um grosse WU's gehandelt hat und diese erst bei 2-3% waren.

Eine weitere Möglichkeit wäre (was ich aber noch nicht bewusst gemacht habe), durch überhöhtes OC die WU zum Abbruch zwingen, dann wird ja bis zum letzten Checkpoint hochgeladen und man bekommt hierfür Punkte. Nach dem "Pausieren" dann einfach eine neue WU ziehen. Ich weiss eine SEHR fragwürdige Variante.


----------



## Rarek (14. März 2017)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Habe ich hier irgendwas verpasst o_O
> Was wolltest du da kaufen ???



der Link zu der 130€ GTX 1060 von Brooker von der vorherigen Seite  welchen er entfernt hat

wobei mich der Preis alleine schon fragen aufkommen lässt...
aber ich lasse dem Verkäufer noch ne Frist von 1-2 Tagen... wenn er sich net meldet lass ich den Rest über den Support laufen und dann sollte es gehen ^^

aber ich mag IBAN... da kommt so einiges an Information daher


----------



## arcDaniel (14. März 2017)

@Rarek
du hast dies schon mitbekommen?



brooker schrieb:


> ... nicht zuschlagen. Unseriöses Angebot. Gehackte Bank.


----------



## Rarek (14. März 2017)

nein, weil er es editiert hat, statt einen neien Post zu machen 
da wir mittlerweile schon eine Seite weiter waren als ich wieder reinschaute sah ich das nicht, nei 

aber ich habe eh Zahlungsfrist bis 23. März... vorher muss da erstmal garnichts passieren und ich kann noch anderweitig agieren


----------



## foldinghomealone (14. März 2017)

Mr.Knister schrieb:


> Auch ohne QRB bekäme man natürlich mehr ppd, wenn man schneller faltet, einfach weil man eine größere Anzahl WUs schafft. Das wäre die lineare Vergabe.


Fixpunkte sind eben keine lineare Vergabe. Das wären sie nur, wenn man weniger Punke bekäme, wenn man eine Pause macht. Das wäre aber bei Fixpunkten nicht so, 

Das ist doch genau deine Realität:


Mr.Knister schrieb:


> Ich sage aus eigener Erfahrung, dass sich irgendwie bei mir festgesetzt hat, Pausen um jeden Preis zu verhindern,  meistens eben durch Nichtfalten.


Du faltest eben lieber nicht, andere aus der gleichen Angst eben lieber länger.


----------



## foldinghomealone (14. März 2017)

Ramonx56 schrieb:


> Edit: Weiterhin fände ich es interessant, wenn man selber ab einer bestimmten Punktzahl einen eigenen Server zur Verfügung stellen könnte
> ...
> Also: Ich lade von Folding@Home 1000 kleine GPU WUs



Woher nehmen, wenn nicht stehlen. F@H funktioniert so nicht. Es gibt keine fertigen WUs, die man irgendwo runterladen könnte.
Eine WU basiert auf der vorherigen WU und kann daher erst gebildet und verteilt werden, nachdem ein Donor eine WU beendet und die Ergebnisse hochgeladen hat. 

Das ist genau das 'Problem' an der Sache mit dem QRB. Deshalb legt F@H so großen Wert darauf, dass man WUs möglichst zügig durchfaltet und nicht pausiert, weil man während einer Pause die Berechnung des Projektes behindert.


----------



## arcDaniel (14. März 2017)

Ich komme mal wieder mit einer sehr merkwürdigen Auslastung.
Die GPU Taktet leicht runter, obwohl auf 1999mhz eingestellt und weder das PowerTarget, noch das TemperaturLimit erreicht wird. Und eine Halbwegs konstante Auslastung sieht auch anders aus. Zudem ist die PPD Ausbeute nicht unbedingt zufriedenstellend. Solche fiesen WU's sehe ich aber, Gott sei dank, eher selten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. März 2017)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Fixpunkte sind eben keine lineare Vergabe.


Diese Sichtweise stimmt nur wenn man blind auf die einzelne WU schaut > nur schon die Sichtweise auf eine Woche verlängern und ist es linear.


Ich selber würde auch meine 980 mitfalten lassen wenn ich eh Rechner bin aber so erstickt dieser Gedanke schon im Ansatz.


----------



## foldinghomealone (14. März 2017)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ich selber würde auch meine 980 mitfalten lassen wenn ich eh Rechner bin aber so erstickt dieser Gedanke schon im Ansatz.



Ja, kann ich verstehen, aber anscheinend ist das F@H lieber, als wenn du die WU lange in Beschlag hast. Sie bevorzugen zügiges Durchfalten.
Wenns dir nicht um Punkte geht, gibt es ja Möglichkeiten, die WU nach einer Zeit abzubrechen...


----------



## foldinghomealone (14. März 2017)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Ich komme mal wieder mit einer sehr merkwürdigen Auslastung.
> Die GPU Taktet leicht runter, obwohl auf 1999mhz eingestellt und weder das PowerTarget, noch das TemperaturLimit erreicht wird. Und eine Halbwegs konstante Auslastung sieht auch anders aus. Zudem ist die PPD Ausbeute nicht unbedingt zufriedenstellend. Solche fiesen WU's sehe ich aber, Gott sei dank, eher selten.
> 
> 
> ...



Das Runtertakten liegt an Boost 3.0 wenn bestimmte Temperaturen (nicht das eingestellte Limit) erreicht werden.
"We can see a linear trend that has clocks go down as the temperature increases, in steps of 13 MHz, which is the clock generator's granularity. Once the card exceeds 82°C (I had to stop the fan manually to do that), the card will drop all the way down to its base clock, but will never go below that guaranteed minimum (until 95°C where thermal trip will kick in)."
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 8 GB Review | techPowerUp


----------



## arcDaniel (14. März 2017)

Hast du meine GPU Temperatur im Screenshot gesehen? [emoji12]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## -Shorty- (14. März 2017)

@arcDaniel: Die Karte hat nen Wasserkühler oder? Ansonsten hätte ich den Grafikspeicher im Verdacht, der zieht mit OC ja auch etwas mehr Leistung. Könnte ja an anderer Stelle damit etwas das PT limitieren aber bei den Temperaturen wiederum eher nicht. Testen kann man ja mal mit 100 oder 200 MHz weniger Speichertakt, vielleicht ändert sich da was. Arg viel Leistung wirds ja nicht kosten beim falten.


----------



## Rarek (14. März 2017)

bezüglich des Angebotes von der Bucht weiter Vorne:

Verkäufer gesperrt und eventuell ausstehende Zahlungen wurden abbgebrochen
Acc wurde gehackt sacht die Sicherheitsabteilung aus der Bucht - mission complete


----------



## JayTea (14. März 2017)

@Shorty/Daniel: foldinghomealone schreibt doch "[...] wenn bestimmte Temperaturen (nicht das eingestellte Limit) erreicht werden."! Demnach hätte es nichts mit deinen angezeigten 50°C GPU-Temperatur zu tun.
Außerdem ist bei Pascal (im Gegensatz zu Maxwell) der Takt  des Speichers doch wichtig für die Faltleistung. Weiß nicht mehr genau wieviel OC an der Stelle etwas bringt aber das wurde hier im Thread bereits thematisiert.

@Rarek: Gut!


----------



## foldinghomealone (14. März 2017)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Hast du meine GPU Temperatur im Screenshot gesehen? [emoji12]


Einfach den Link zu öffnen, den ich angefügt habe. Da siehst du das Taktverhalten gut beschrieben. Gibts sogar Bilder dazu, die selbsterklärend sind.


----------



## foldinghomealone (14. März 2017)

JayTea schrieb:


> @Shorty/Daniel: foldinghomealone schreibt doch "[...] wenn bestimmte Temperaturen (nicht das eingestellte Limit) erreicht werden."! Demnach hätte es nichts mit deinen angezeigten 50°C GPU-Temperatur zu tun.



Doch, mit den 50°C CPU-Temp hat es schon was zu tun, nur nicht mit dem eingestellten Temperaturlimit von 83°C.
Willkommen bei Boost 3.0.


----------



## arcDaniel (14. März 2017)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Einfach den Link zu öffnen, den ich angefügt habe. Da siehst du das Taktverhalten gut beschrieben. Gibts sogar Bilder dazu, die selbsterklärend sind.



Ich konnte den Link auf der Arbeit nicht lesen, deshalb die vielleicht etwas schnelle und kurze Antwort, sorry, sollte nicht so rüber kommen als würde ich dir nicht glauben. Das Problem ist aber, dass bei gleichen Einstellungen ich auch schon mal 53°C hatte und der eingestellte Takt von 1999mhz gehalten wurde.

Allerdings macht sich die Kurve manchmal selbständigt, versuche es verständlich zu erklären (die Spannung ist immer bei 981mV):
Eingestellt 1999mhz, geht der Takt manchmal runter auf 1987mhz, wenn ich dann die Kurve aufrufe, liegt auch die Einstellung bei 1987mhz ohne, dass eine Änderung von mir gemacht wurde, dies ist ja schon merkwürdig. Ein erneutes Übernehmen von meinem gesperrten Profil ändert nix.
Stelle ich aber nun wieder Manuel die 1999mhz ein, taktet die GPU auch wieder normal mit eben diesem Takt. Denke ich: OK war vielleicht ein kleines Problem, also übernehme ich diese Änderung in ein neues Profil. Will ich aber dieses Profil welches auf 1999mhz eingestellt war, übernehmen, taktet die GPU aufeinmal mit 2012mhz! (und die sind nicht Rock Stable, zwar sehr stabil, allerdings in etwa 3 Tagen eine Fehlerhafte WU)
Da kann man sich ja mal fragen ob man nicht vielleicht spinnt... 

Wie gesagt, mir ist bewusst, dass in 10°C Schritten der Boost 3.0 runtertakten kann, allerdings habe ich das beschriebene Verhalten manchmal bei 46°C, habe ich aber eine WU's welche die Temps auf 53°C, manchmal sogar minimal mehr, treiben, bleibt der Takt wie eingestellt ohne in irgendeine Richtung auszuschlagen.


----------



## foldinghomealone (14. März 2017)

Ich kann bei meiner 1070 ein ähnliches Verhalten feststellen und kann auch nicht erklären, an was das liegt. 
Mir scheint es so, als ob wenn sie mal runtergetaktet hat, erst wieder hochtaktet, wenn eine 'deutliche' Änderung am Leistungsbedarf anliegt. Und ich nehme an, dass eine Änderung von 1.987 auf 1.999MHz (ca. 0,6%) dafür zu wenig ist.


----------



## JayTea (14. März 2017)

Vielleicht liegts an einer einzelnen (zu hohen) Auslastung eines (oder mehrerer) Bauteilteile der GPU?!


----------



## arcDaniel (14. März 2017)

Dramatisch ist es ja nun nicht, nur eben merkwürdig. Und damit meine ich nicht wirklich die Taktänderung, welche ja durchaus vom Chip und dessen internen Funktionen beeinflusst werden kann. Dass die Kurve im AB-Profil, welches gesperrt ist (wie eben eine schreibgeschützte Datei) sich auf einmal selbständig macht...

Einen grossen Einfluss auf falten scheinen die 13mhz aber nicht zu haben. In Games, naja habe bis jetzt nur Halo Wars 2 gespielt mit der GTX und hier taktet die GPU, trotz 4K Auflösung und 60fps Vysnc nicht mal auf maximal Takt  In Firestrike hat sie bist jetzt auch noch immer die 1999mhz gehalten.

Beim Falten bei einer "relativ" Konstanten Belastung werden auch die 1999mhz gehalten. Nur wenn so extreme kurze und kleine Belastungen kommen, macht sich der Takt selbstständig.


----------



## foldinghomealone (15. März 2017)

Jetzt hab ich grade das Bios meiner MSI 1070 upgedatet als die WU bei 70% war. 
Die Restlaufzeit war 38min.

Kaum hatte ich upgedatet und Windows neu gestartet ist die Restlaufzeit 46min.

Die Frequenzen dürften sich nicht wesentlich geändert haben, weil ich die Temperatur über 67°C begrenze und die Lüfter dabei zu 100% drehen.

Kennt ihr dieses Problem und kann ich irgendwie zurückflashen?


----------



## arcDaniel (15. März 2017)

Einfach so ein Bios Update, oder  kommt das bei MSI und Pascal Karten öffters vor? 
Habe das MSI Live Update noch gar nicht installiert.


----------



## JayTea (15. März 2017)

@foldinghomealone: Wahrscheinlich ist die Prozentangabe beim Wiederaufnehmen des Rechnens wieder um ein paar Prozentpunkte zurückgesprungen; das dauert aber etwas.
Beispiel: Du pausierst die WU bei 70% und updatest danach. Beim Anschließenden Restart der Berechnung steht auch wieder 70% im Client. Allerdings springt dieser Wert nach einigen Sekunden dann meist etwas zurück auf bswp. 65% und die Zeit steigt dementsprechend. D.h. ein Teil wird doppelt berechnet.


----------



## foldinghomealone (16. März 2017)

@JT: Mit der Begründung kann ich mit ruhigem Gewissen schlafen. 
Danke


----------



## FlyingPC (17. März 2017)

GTX 1080 zu gutem Preis im Angebot!


----------



## JayTea (17. März 2017)

Datt is doch allet verarsche: klicke ich auf den link "Zum Deal" (478,75€) bekomme ich in dem neuen Fenster einen Preis angezeigt, der >500€ liegt!


----------



## FlyingPC (17. März 2017)

JayTea schrieb:


> Datt is doch allet verarsche: klicke ich auf den link "Zum Deal" (478,75€) bekomme ich in dem neuen Fenster einen Preis angezeigt, der >500€ liegt!



Das stimmt, aber mit den 5% Rabatt kommt man auf den Preis.


----------



## benjasso (17. März 2017)

Guten Abend,
ich habe für einen Freund FAH eingerichtet, aber die letzten Tag stimmt was nicht. Er bekommt keine Punkte, obwohl WUs fertig werden. Es werden welche als fertig hochgeladen und bspw. bei extremeoverclocking angezeigt, aber mit 0 Punkten.
Ein Auszug aus dem Log von heute:


Spoiler



05:05:26:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 1250000 out of 1250000 steps  (100%)
05:05:26:WU02:FS00:0xa4ynamicWrapper: Finished Work Unit: sleep=10000
05:05:36:WU02:FS00:0xa4:
05:05:36:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Finished Work Unit:
05:05:36:WU02:FS00:0xa4:- Reading up to 2939184 from "02/wudata_01.trr": Read 2939184
05:05:36:WU02:FS00:0xa4:trr file hash check passed.
05:05:36:WU02:FS00:0xa4:- Reading up to 162032 from "02/wudata_01.xtc": Read 162032
05:05:36:WU02:FS00:0xa4:xtc file hash check passed.
05:05:36:WU02:FS00:0xa4:edr file hash check passed.
05:05:36:WU02:FS00:0xa4:logfile size: 40598
05:05:36:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Leaving Run
05:05:37:WU02:FS00:0xa4:- Writing 3161514 bytes of core data to disk...
05:05:38:WU02:FS00:0xa4one: 3161002 -> 2573599 (compressed to 81.4 percent)
05:05:38:WU02:FS00:0xa4:  ... Done.
05:06:34:WU02:FS00:0xa4:- Shutting down core
05:06:34:WU02:FS00:0xa4:
05:06:34:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
05:06:39:WU02:FS00:FahCore returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
05:06:39:WU02:FS00:Sending unit results: id:02 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:8636 run:4 clone:18 gen:9 core:0xa4 unit:0x0000000b0002894b582a288e2aa1e9e2
05:06:39:WU02:FS00:Uploading 2.45MiB to 155.247.166.219
05:06:39:WU02:FS00:Connecting to 155.247.166.219:8080
05:06:39:WU00:FS00:Starting
05:06:39:WU00:FS00:Running FahCore: /usr/bin/FAHCoreWrapper /var/lib/fahclient/cores/fahwebx.stanford.edu/cores/Linux/AMD64/AVX/Core_a7.fah/FahCore_a7 -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 24994 -checkpoint 15 -np 2
05:06:39:WU00:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 31600
05:06:39:WU00:FS00:Core PID:31604
05:06:39:WU00:FS00:FahCore 0xa7 started
05:06:40:WU00:FS00:0xa7:*********************** Log Started 2017-03-17T05:06:39Z ***********************
05:06:40:WU00:FS00:0xa7:************************** Gromacs Folding@home Core ***************************
05:06:40:WU00:FS00:0xa7:       Type: 0xa7
05:06:40:WU00:FS00:0xa7:       Core: Gromacs
05:06:40:WU00:FS00:0xa7:    Website: Folding@home
05:06:40:WU00:FS00:0xa7:  Copyright: (c) 2009-2016 Stanford University
05:06:40:WU00:FS00:0xa7:     Author: Joseph Coffland <joseph@cauldrondevelopment.com>
05:06:40:WU00:FS00:0xa7:       Args: -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 31600 -checkpoint 15 -np
05:06:40:WU00:FS00:0xa7:             2
05:06:40:WU00:FS00:0xa7:     Config: <none>
05:06:40:WU00:FS00:0xa7:************************************ Build *************************************
05:06:40:WU00:FS00:0xa7:    Version: 0.0.11
05:06:40:WU00:FS00:0xa7:       Date: Sep 20 2016
05:06:40:WU00:FS00:0xa7:       Time: 06:40:11
05:06:40:WU00:FS00:0xa7: Repository: Git
05:06:40:WU00:FS00:0xa7:   Revision: 957bd90e68d95ddcf1594dc15ff6c64cc4555146
05:06:40:WU00:FS00:0xa7:     Branch: master
05:06:40:WU00:FS00:0xa7:   Compiler: GNU 4.8.5
05:06:40:WU00:FS00:0xa7:    Options: -std=gnu++98 -O3 -funroll-loops -ffast-math -mfpmath=sse
05:06:40:WU00:FS00:0xa7:       Bits: 64
05:06:40:WU00:FS00:0xa7:       Mode: Release
05:06:40:WU00:FS00:0xa7:       SIMD: avx_256
05:06:40:WU00:FS00:0xa7:************************************ System ************************************
05:06:40:WU00:FS00:0xa7:        CPU: AMD Opteron 62xx class CPU
05:06:40:WU00:FS00:0xa7:     CPU ID: AuthenticAMD Family 21 Model 1 Stepping 2
05:06:40:WU00:FS00:0xa7:       CPUs: 2
05:06:40:WU00:FS00:0xa7:     Memory: 992.58MiB
05:06:40:WU00:FS00:0xa7:Free Memory: 296.70MiB
05:06:40:WU00:FS00:0xa7:    Threads: POSIX_THREADS
05:06:40:WU00:FS00:0xa7: OS Version: 3.10
05:06:40:WU00:FS00:0xa7:Has Battery: false
05:06:40:WU00:FS00:0xa7: On Battery: false
05:06:40:WU00:FS00:0xa7: UTC Offset: 1
05:06:40:WU00:FS00:0xa7:        PID: 31604
05:06:40:WU00:FS00:0xa7:        CWD: /var/lib/fahclient/work
05:06:40:WU00:FS00:0xa7:         OS: Linux 3.10.0-514.2.2.el7.x86_64 x86_64
05:06:40:WU00:FS00:0xa7:    OS Arch: AMD64
05:06:40:WU00:FS00:0xa7:********************************************************************************
05:06:40:WU00:FS00:0xa7roject: 13124 (Run 77, Clone 0, Gen 42)
05:06:40:WU00:FS00:0xa7:Unit: 0x00000032ab436c655898ca6a6b6bf559
05:06:40:WU00:FS00:0xa7:Reading tar file core.xml
05:06:40:WU00:FS00:0xa7:Reading tar file frame42.tpr
05:06:40:WU00:FS00:0xa7igital signatures verified
05:06:40:WU00:FS00:0xa7:Calling: mdrun -s frame42.tpr -o frame42.trr -cpt 15 -nt 2
05:06:41:WU00:FS00:0xa7:Steps: first=8400000 total=200000
05:06:41:WU00:FS00:0xa7:ERROR:
05:06:41:WU00:FS00:0xa7:Steps: first=8400000 total=200000
05:06:41:WU00:FS00:0xa7:ERROR:
05:06:41:WU00:FS00:0xa7:ERROR:-------------------------------------------------------
05:06:41:WU00:FS00:0xa7:ERROR:
05:06:41:WU00:FS00:0xa7:ERROR:-------------------------------------------------------
05:06:41:WU00:FS00:0xa7:ERRORrogram GROMACS, VERSION 5.0.4-20160919-669094a-unknown
05:06:41:WU00:FS00:0xa7:ERROR:Source code file: /host/debian-testing-64bit-core-a7-avx-release/gromacs-core/build/gromacs/src/gromacs/gmxlib/gmx_detect_hardware.c, line: 212
05:06:41:WU00:FS00:0xa7:ERROR:
05:06:41:WU00:FS00:0xa7:ERROR:Fatal error:
05:06:41:WU00:FS00:0xa7:ERRORrogram GROMACS, VERSION 5.0.4-20160919-669094a-unknown
05:06:41:WU00:FS00:0xa7:ERROR:Source code file: /host/debian-testing-64bit-core-a7-avx-release/gromacs-core/build/gromacs/src/gromacs/gmxlib/gmx_detect_hardware.c, line: 212
05:06:41:WU00:FS00:0xa7:ERROR:
05:06:41:WU00:FS00:0xa7:ERROR:Fatal error:
05:06:41:WU00:FS00:0xa7:ERROR:The GROMACS executable was compiled to use the rdtscp CPU instruction. However, this is not supported by the current hardware and continuing would lead to a crash. Please rebuild GROMACS with the GMX_USE_RDTSCP=OFF CMake option.0xa7:ERROR:For more information and tips for troubleshooting, please check the GROMACS
05:06:41:WU00:FS00:0xa7:ERROR:website at Errors - Gromacs
05:06:41:WU00:FS00:0xa7:ERROR:-------------------------------------------------------
05:06:41:WU00:FS00:0xa7:ERROR:The GROMACS executable was compiled to use the rdtscp CPU instruction. However, this is not supported by the current hardware and continuing would lead to a crash. Please rebuild GROMACS with the GMX_USE_RDTSCP=OFF CMake option.0xa7:ERROR:For more information and tips for troubleshooting, please check the GROMACS
05:06:41:WU00:FS00:0xa7:ERROR:website at Errors - Gromacs
05:06:41:WU00:FS00:0xa7:ERROR:-------------------------------------------------------
05:06:45:WU02:FS00:Upload 30.55%
05:06:50:WU00:FS00:0xa7:Completed 1 out of 200000 steps (0%)
05:06:51:WU02:FS00:Upload 63.65%
05:06:52:WU00:FS00:0xa7:Saving result file ../logfile_01.txt
05:06:52:WU00:FS00:0xa7:Saving result file frame42.trr
05:06:54:WU00:FS00:0xa7:Saving result file md.log
05:06:54:WU00:FS00:0xa7:Saving result file science.log
05:06:54:WU00:FS00:0xa7:Folding@home Core Shutdown: BAD_WORK_UNIT
05:06:54:WARNING:WU00:FS00:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
05:06:54:WU00:FS00:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:13124 run:77 clone:0 gen:42 core:0xa7 unit:0x00000032ab436c655898ca6a6b6bf559
05:06:54:WU00:FS00:Uploading 5.17MiB to 171.67.108.101
05:06:54:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.101:8080
05:06:57:WU02:FS00:Upload 89.11%
05:07:00:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:8080
05:07:00:WU00:FS00:Upload 9.68%
05:07:01:WU01:FS00:Assigned to work server 155.247.166.220
05:07:01:WU01:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: READY cpu:2 from 155.247.166.220
05:07:01:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 155.247.166.220:8080
05:07:02:WU02:FS00:Upload complete
05:07:02:WU02:FS00:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
05:07:02:WU02:FS00:Final credit estimate, 2486.00 points
05:07:02:WU02:FS00:Cleaning up
05:07:03:WU01:FS00ownloading 812.78KiB
05:07:04:WU01:FS00ownload complete
05:07:04:WU01:FS00:Received Unit: id:01 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:8626 run:0 clone:454 gen:11 core:0xa4 unit:0x0000000d0002894c57e534a79d6fb4b0
05:07:04:WU01:FS00:Starting
05:07:04:WU01:FS00:Running FahCore: /usr/bin/FAHCoreWrapper /var/lib/fahclient/cores/fahwebx.stanford.edu/cores/Linux/AMD64/Core_a4.fah/FahCore_a4 -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 24994 -checkpoint 15 -np 2
05:07:04:WU01:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 31609
05:07:04:WU01:FS00:Core PID:31613
05:07:04:WU01:FS00:FahCore 0xa4 started
05:07:04:WU01:FS00:0xa4:
05:07:04:WU01:FS00:0xa4:*------------------------------*
05:07:04:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Folding@Home Gromacs GB Core
05:07:04:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Version 2.27 (Dec. 15, 2010)
05:07:04:WU01:FS00:0xa4:
05:07:04:WU01:FS00:0xa4reparing to commence simulation
05:07:04:WU01:FS00:0xa4:- Looking at optimizations...
05:07:04:WU01:FS00:0xa4:- Created dyn
05:07:04:WU01:FS00:0xa4:- Files status OK
05:07:04:WU01:FS00:0xa4:- Expanded 831770 -> 2143376 (decompressed 257.6 percent)
05:07:04:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=831770 data_size=2143376, decompressed_data_size=2143376 diff=0
05:07:04:WU01:FS00:0xa4:- Digital signature verified
05:07:04:WU01:FS00:0xa4:
05:07:04:WU01:FS00:0xa4roject: 8626 (Run 0, Clone 454, Gen 11)
05:07:04:WU01:FS00:0xa4:
05:07:04:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Assembly optimizations on if available.
05:07:04:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Entering M.D.
05:07:06:WU00:FS00:Upload 18.14%
05:07:11:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 0 out of 2500000 steps  (0%)
05:07:12:WU00:FS00:Upload 30.24%
05:07:18:WU00:FS00:Upload 45.96%
05:07:24:WU00:FS00:Upload 60.48%
05:07:30:WU00:FS00:Upload 74.99%
05:07:36:WU00:FS00:Upload 89.50%
05:07:41:WU00:FS00:Upload complete
05:07:42:WU00:FS00:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
05:07:42:WU00:FS00:Cleaning up



Könnt ihr mir sagen, woran das liegt?


----------



## foldinghomealone (17. März 2017)

Häng noch ein paar Zeilen dran, nachdem der Upload zu 100% abgeschlossen ist.
Dann sollte auch dastehen, wie viel gutgeschrieben werden sollte.

Am Besten den gesamten Log posten


----------



## JayTea (17. März 2017)

> 05:06:41:WU00:FS00:0xa7:ERROR:The GROMACS executable was compiled to use  the rdtscp CPU instruction. However, this is not supported by the  current hardware and continuing would lead to a crash. Please rebuild  GROMACS with the GMX_USE_RDTSCP=OFF CMake option.0xa7:ERROR:For more  information and tips for troubleshooting, please check the GROMACS
> 05:06:41:WU00:FS00:0xa7:ERROR:website at Errors - Gromacs



Ich glaub die CPU ist nicht geeignet/kompatibel?!
Läuft denn der NacCl unter Chrome?


----------



## binär-11110110111 (17. März 2017)

benjasso schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> ich habe für einen Freund FAH eingerichtet, aber die letzten Tag stimmt was nicht. Er bekommt keine Punkte, obwohl WUs fertig werden. Es werden welche als fertig hochgeladen und bspw. bei extremeoverclocking angezeigt, aber mit 0 Punkten.
> Ein Auszug aus dem Log von heute:
> 
> ...



The GROMACS executable was compiled to use the rdtscp CPU instruction. However, this is not supported by the current hardware and continuing would lead to a crash. Please rebuild GROMACS with the GMX_USE_RDTSCP=OFF CMake option.0xa7:ERROR:For more information and tips for troubleshooting, please check the GROMACS

Die GROMACS-ausführbare Datei wurde kompiliert, um die rdtscp CPU-Anweisung zu verwenden. Dies wird jedoch nicht von der aktuellen Hardware unterstützt und weiterhin zu einem Absturz führen. Bitte rekonstruieren Sie GROMACS mit dem GMX_USE_RDTSCP = OFF CMake option.0xa7: ERROR: Weitere Informationen und Tipps zur Fehlerbehebung finden Sie in den GROMACS.

Hat sich überschnitten. Was für Hardware wird den verwendet ???


----------



## JayTea (17. März 2017)

Ich glaube CPU ist ein Opteron 6272, oder?!
Wieviele CPU-Threads hast du eingestellt? Standard -1 oder selbst eine Anzahl festgelegt?


----------



## binär-11110110111 (17. März 2017)

OS: Linux 3.10.0-514.2.2.el7.x86_64 x86_64
OS Arch: AMD64

O.K., ähm ... ist der Microcode-Treiber für AMD installiert ?


----------



## benjasso (17. März 2017)

Danke für die Rückmeldungen. Es handelt sich um einen Opteron, weiß leider nicht genau welchen.
Ich weiß auch nicht, ob die Microcode-Treiber installiert sind.
Auflage war, dass er nur mit 2 Cores faltet.

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, ist die WU ja durchgelaufen und die nächste hatte Probleme. Es lief auch einige Wochen ohne merkliche Schwierigkeiten und jetzt keine Punkte mehr.


----------



## JayTea (17. März 2017)

Bite, bitte! 
Japp, die "erste" WU ist vollständig und korrekt berechnet worden, wofür es am Ende 2486 Punkte geben sollte, sofern sie innerhalb der dealine wieder hochgeladen wurde?!(*) Beachte zudem, dass die Punkte bei EOC zeitversetzt auftauchen. Diese WU basierte auf dem älteren 0xa4 Core.
Im Gegensatz dazu macht die folgende WU aber Probleme, die auf dem neueren 0xa7 Core basiert. Damit scheint die CPU nicht zurecht zu kommen.

(*) Zwei Cores sind eher wenig. Mit welcher Frequenz takten die denn?


----------



## benjasso (17. März 2017)

Wie bekomme ich raus, ob es innerhalb der Deadline war?


----------



## foldinghomealone (17. März 2017)

Meineswissens hätte der Client die WU abgebrochen, wenn die Deadline abgelaufen wäre.
Wieviele WUs hat dein Freund schon gefaltet? Passkey auch verwendet?


----------



## JayTea (17. März 2017)

Hmm, das ist im Nachhinein etwas schwierig. Vielleicht über die Details zu dem Projekt; ggf. stehen auf irgendeiner Stanfordseite auch die Timeout- und Expiration-deadlines dazu!? Ich würde aber einfach abwarten und in der Statistik nach den Punkten Ausschau halten.
In Anlehnung an foldinghomealones Frage: Unter welchem Nickname faltet er überhaupt?


----------



## Rarek (17. März 2017)

die Deadlines (es gibt ja 2) stehen im Client...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



der Timeout ist wie ne Warnung
Expiration ist dann der Zeitpunkt, wo eine WU abgebrochen wird und wieder zurück geht


----------



## JayTea (17. März 2017)

Rarek schrieb:


> die Deadlines (es gibt ja 2) stehen im Client...



Aber dort ists ja nicht mehr im Nachhinein nachvollziehbar wenn die WU durch ist.
Er wird die Punkte schon irgendwo wiederfinden.


----------



## Rarek (17. März 2017)

nach fertig berechnung sind diese auch nicht mehr von belang


----------



## foldinghomealone (18. März 2017)

Es interessiert insofern, wieso er für die WU nur 2.000 und ein paar zerquetschte Punkte bekommen hat.


----------



## JayTea (18. März 2017)

Komisch, mir ist ohne ersichtlichen Grund eine WU verschütt gegangen. 


> 22:49:27:WU00:FS01:0x21roject: 9181 (Run 10, Clone 5, Gen 364)
> [...]
> 02:08:29:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 2500000 out of 2500000 steps (100%)
> [...]
> ...


----------



## benjasso (18. März 2017)

Es handelt sich um den User TIF-IT.
Aktuell sieht man z.B.

03.17, 3am | 0 | 1

also fertig, hochgeladen, aber keine Punkte. Und im Client bezüglich Deadline schauen ist schlecht, da nur fahclient und nicht fahcontrol installiert ist.
Passkey ist eingetragen und inzwischen sind über 180 WUs fertig.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. März 2017)

benjasso schrieb:


> Es handelt sich um den User TIF-IT.


Für mich sieht das so aus als habe sich ein Schreibfehler beim Passkey eingeschlichen > kontrolliere das und penibel drauf achten das keine Leerzeichen mitkoppiert werden.


----------



## JayTea (18. März 2017)

Aber dann hätte er ja zumindest den BaseCredit bekommen, oder?


----------



## benjasso (18. März 2017)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Für mich sieht das so aus als habe sich ein Schreibfehler beim Passkey eingeschlichen > kontrolliere das und penibel drauf achten das keine Leerzeichen mitkoppiert werden.



Passkey wurde am Anfang eingetragen und dann nicht mehr verändert. Leerzeichen sind nicht drin.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. März 2017)

@benjasso:
Nach seinem Account zu urteilen zweifle ich nach wie vor das sein Passkey aktiv ist und sonst faltet er mit grossen Pausen in den einzelnen WUs drin.

Um ganz sicher zu gehen das sein Passkey wirklich aktiv ist:
Folding@home team stats pages

Nur Passkey ohne Faltnamen eintragen und schau wieviele WUs eingetragen sind.


----------



## benjasso (18. März 2017)

@A.Meier-PS3

Hab nur den Passkey eingetragen und da stehen dann 184 WUs. Passt also.

Sollte er denn viel mehr Punkte bekommen? Faltet 24/7, aber nur mit 2 Cores


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. März 2017)

Mit nur 2 Cores sollte es passen.


----------



## foldinghomealone (18. März 2017)

Ich bin kein CPU-WU-Experte, aber ich denke, da passt trotzdem was nicht. 184 WUs innerhalb von ca. 2 Monaten bedeutet eine durchschnittliche Dauer pro WU von 8h rechnerisch. Und er hat nur 130.500 Punkte dafür erhalten.
Das müsste eigentlich wesentlich mehr Bonuspunkte geben. Es sieht so aus, als ob überhaupt keine Bonuspunkte vergeben werden.

Wie lange braucht er denn gefühlt für eine WU? 
Poste doch mal einen kompletten Log für einen ganzen Tag vom Start des Clients an.

Edit: Rechenfehler beseitigt


----------



## ProfBoom (19. März 2017)

Hab ich einen Rechenfehler?
2 Monate zu je 30 Tagen mit 24 Stunden = 1440 Stunden / 184 WU ≈ 8 Stunden/WU

Ist das nicht trotzdem noch schnell für zwei Kerne?

Edit: Ich würde mal im Foldingforum wegen den Punkten nachfragen. Dort können die Leute in die Datenbank schauen und bestimmt helfen.


----------



## Lubi7 (19. März 2017)

Hallo,
lasse  meinen i7-4770K , stock 3,7Ghz auf mittel folden, also ca 51% Auslastung. Der Takt ist dan laut TaskManager fast konstant bei 3,7Ghz
Was ich mir nicht erklären kann ist, dass wenn ich nicht folde , verbraucht der PC laut Messgerät in der Steckdose, 35W (Anzeige schwankt dann zwischen +-5W) und wenn ich folde SINKT der Verbrauch auf 20W +-5W . 
Kann es sein, dass durch irgendwelche EInstellungen im Bios, die CPU bei konstanter ca. 50% Auslastung weniger verbraucht als im idle?


----------



## JayTea (19. März 2017)

Hallo Lubi!
Schon die 35W+/-5W finde ich seltsam. Auch wenn nur mit halber Leistung gefaltet wird, wird das gesamte System doch mehr verbrauchen, oder?
Ist es wohlmöglich ein Auslesefehler? Was für ein Messgerät hast du? Daran hängt nur die PSU des PCs?


----------



## foldinghomealone (19. März 2017)

Lubi, es könnte sein, dass du eine extrem ineffiziente PSU bei Niedriglast verwendest.
Aber selbst das dürfte nur ein Teil der Lösung sein.

Als wahrscheinlicher sehe ich kurzfristige Schwankungen im Leistungsbedarf des OS. 
Um eine vernünftige Aussage zu treffen, müsstest du die Hintergrundprozesse deaktivieren (Antivirus, Updates, Internet aus, etc..). 
Wenn du z.B. für eine CPU-WU 10h benötigst, den Strombedarf für diese 10h mit dem Messgerät messen und dann nochmal im Idle (wie oben beschrieben) für 10h und danach vergleichen.


----------



## Lubi7 (19. März 2017)

Ja es hängt nur die PSU des PCs an dem Messgerät. Es ist ein Basetech Cost control 3000 von Conrad. Energiekosten-Messgerat Basetech COST CONTROL 3000 Alarmfunktion, grafische Darstellung online auf conrad.at bestellen | 000125333

Das Netzteil ist ein be quiet! Pure Power L7 350W und habe keine Dezidierte GraKa drin.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (20. März 2017)

JayTea schrieb:


> Komisch, mir ist ohne ersichtlichen Grund eine WU verschütt gegangen.



Ich fasse zusammen:

...02:08:55:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Exception: Failed to send results to work server: Transfer failed
02:08:55:WU00:FS01:Trying to send results to collection server
...02:09:21:WU00:FS01:Server responded WORK_QUIT (404)
02:09:21:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Server did not like results, dumping
02:09:21:WU00:FS01:Cleaning up

Heißt: Fehlerhaft berechnete WU. Ist zwar ärgerlich, kann aber immer mal wieder vorkommen. Falls sich das Problem häuft, ggf. Übertaktung der GPU leicht zurück nehmen.


----------



## Bumblebee (20. März 2017)

Also die Vorstellung, dass ein System mit i7-4770K mit halber Kraft faltet und dabei 20W +-5W bzw. 35W +-5W verbraucht ist  - gewöhnungsbedürftig
Mit anderen Worten, lieber Lubi, etwas ist hier "fishy"

Falls du Lubi777 bist erfaltest du ja auch kaum Punkte (ohne dir das vorwerfen zu wollen)
Da werden wir wohl noch etwas mehr Info benötigen ...


----------



## arcDaniel (20. März 2017)

Kleine Info: ich falte nun mit dem Treiber 378.92, wenn Probleme auftauchen sollten, werde ich bescheid geben.

Für die Zukunft, ich installiere IMMER den aktuellsten Treiber und werde eher über Probleme berichten, oder wenn es eine wirkliche Leistungssteigerung fürs Falten gibt. Wenn also 2-3 Tage nach Release nicht von mir berichtet wird, kann man ihn, meiner Meinung nach, bedenkenlos nutzen.


----------



## Lubi7 (21. März 2017)

@Bumblebee

ja das binn ich. Der PC läuft nur ca. 3-6h am Tag Am Wochenende mehr . Habe 3Kerne dafür angestellt. 
Schicke 2 Fotos vom FAH Control, vielleicht habt ihr Tipps um was besser einzustellen. Thx




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## foldinghomealone (21. März 2017)

Was machst du mit dem PC wenn er läuft?
Hat es einen Grund, wieso du 'nur' mit 3 Threads faltest? Meines Wissens sollte das auch gar nicht so funktionieren. Was zeigt denn der Taskmanager? Falten 3 Threads oder nur 2?

Bei großen WUs und einer Faltzeit von 3-6h und 3 Threads gehe ich jetzt mal davon aus, dass du die WUs pausierst, wenn du den PC runterfährst? Im Screenshot ist eine WU zu sehen mit Restlaufzeit 3h51, was eine Gesamtlaufzeit von ca. 19h bedeuten würde.
Vielleicht hilft folgende Slotoption, die Größe der WU zu beschränken und so die Faltdauer pro WU zu verringern:
'max-packet-size' - 'small' (Configures the slot to get small WUs (~5MB))
Es ist weder für FAH, noch für deine Punkte vorteilhaft, die WU lange bei sich zu behalten. Besser ist auf einen Rutsch durchzufalten, falls das möglich ist.

Mittlerweile gäbe es den Client 7.4.4 bzw. 7.4.16 beta. Ob diese besser performen oder Vorteile haben, kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## Rarek (21. März 2017)

bei 3 Threads falten nicht einfach weniger... es faltet meist garnichts (-> 3 ist eine Primzahl)

entweder du faltest mit 2 oder 4, aber bie 3 wirste schwer Arbeit für den finden


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. März 2017)

3 wie auch 5 Threads geht.


----------



## Rarek (21. März 2017)

ich weiß, nur tut sich mein Client sehr schwer 5-Kern WU's zu finden... mit 4 gehts geschmeidiger

mein Xeon reißt momentan ~10kPPD
(4 Kerne und aus dem selben Jahr ungefähr)
also kann das mit den 7,5kPPD schon stimmen... wenn er sie denn laufenlassen würde


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. März 2017)

5 geht und das weiß ich aus eigener Erfahrung.


----------



## Rarek (21. März 2017)

ich habe auch nicht behauptet, dass es garnicht geht
ich habe nur von meiner Erfahrung erzählt...
und zwar dass ich vereinzelt WU's kriege, aber teilweise mit pausen zwischen zweien 
- deswegen falte ich lieber mit 4, damit die CPU eine Konstante Wärme erzeugt, statt immer mal wieder zwischen Last und Idle zu wechseln

und wenn ich an einem Tag ~12h auf ne WU warten muss, stufe ich sie als "wenige verfügbar" ein aka sie sind schwer zu bekommen


----------



## Bumblebee (21. März 2017)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Kleine Info: ich falte nun mit dem Treiber 378.92, wenn Probleme auftauchen sollten, werde ich bescheid geben.
> 
> Für die Zukunft, ich installiere IMMER den aktuellsten Treiber und werde eher über Probleme berichten, oder wenn es eine wirkliche Leistungssteigerung fürs Falten gibt. Wenn also 2-3 Tage nach Release nicht von mir berichtet wird, kann man ihn, meiner Meinung nach, bedenkenlos nutzen.



Du führst da (m)eine "alte" Tradition weiter - herzlichen Dank dafür
Falls du eine offensichtliche Steigerung der PPD beobachtest sei bitte so gut und teile das brooker oder mir noch explizit mit
Wir können dann allenfalls die Teiberempfehlungen aktualisieren


----------



## arcDaniel (21. März 2017)

So ich muss noch etwas beichten  

Als ich meine Wasserkühlung installiert habe, habe ich nicht vorher durchgespült. Mit der Zeit hat sich nicht unwesentlich viel "Dreck" im Block meiner RX480 abgelagert. Wie der CPU Block von innen Aussieht will ich gar nicht wissen... Ich muss aber sagen, dass die Temperaturen vom Anfang der Wakü, mit einem sauberen Block und später, sich rein gar nichts an der Kühlleistung geändert hatte.

Ist dies nicht schlimm genug, hat mich meine Faulheit (und Dummheit) dazu gebracht, meine GTX1080 so in den Kreislauf einzubringen... der Dreck hatte sich ja schon im Block der RX abgesetzt... Naja, kleinere Ablagerungen sind jetzt doch schon im Block der GTX zu sehen 

Ich denke, ich muss irgendwann mal wieder alles auseinander nehmen. Ich frage mich nur wie ich den GPU-Block gesäubert bekomme ohne ihn zu öffnen (wegen Dichtigskeitsgarantie)


----------



## JayTea (21. März 2017)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> [...]
> Heißt: Fehlerhaft berechnete WU. Ist zwar ärgerlich, kann aber immer mal wieder vorkommen. Falls sich das Problem häuft, ggf. Übertaktung der GPU leicht zurück nehmen.


Danke für die EInschätzung. Ich schiebe es vorerst mal auf die WU, denn diesen Fehler hatte ich noch nie zuvor gehabt.
@Daniel: Du kannst natürlich nach der Demontage versuchen den Kühler mit höherem Druck durchzuspülen. Dann am besten entgegen der jetzigen Flussrichtung.  Habe ich noch nie gemacht aber am besten wird wirklich sein, du nimmst Kühler und Abdeckung auseinander... 
Wie bzw. wonach sehen die Ablagerungen denn aus?


----------



## arcDaniel (21. März 2017)

@JayTea
So wie ich mich eingelesen habe, scheinen es Lötrückstände aus den Radiatoren zu sein. 

Ich werde, bei Gelegenheit mit neue Wakü-Wasserzusatz kaufen/bestellen und dann vorher einfach mal den Kreislauf mit Destiliertem Wasser durchspülen und dann neues Schutzmittel rein. Vielleicht reicht es ja.

Solange die Temperaturen in Ordnung bleiben, habe ich keine Lust das ganze auseinander zu nehmen, nur die Pumpe macht mit etwas angst, dass diese durch die Ablagerungen schneller schleissen wird und spontan den Geist aufgibt. Bei 24/7 Falten wäre das nicht so günstig (auch wenn die Schutzschaltungen in den Chip den PC zum abschalten bringen müssten...)


----------



## JayTea (21. März 2017)

Jau, auf dem Stand bin ich auch das es Reste von Lötfett sein sollen, die sich dann gerne in den feinen Strukturen der Kühler festsetzen. Ich hatte meinen neuen Radiator auch nicht gereinigt allerdings hat keiner meiner Kühler eine Plexiglasabdeckung, sodass ich es nicht sehen kann. Dafür hatte ich neulich Probleme mit bläulich verfärbtem Wasser, was auch an Rückständen gelegen haben könnte.
Daraufhin habe ich auch nur die Notlösung gewählt und das Wasser abgelassen, den Kreislauf durchgespült und neu aufgefüllt. Als Korrosionsschutz habe ich dann ein neues Konzentrat genommen und zwar Glysantin.
Nur mit Durchspülen und neuem Wasserzusatz wirst du die Ablagerungen nicht wegbekommen. Dazu musst du schon eine "richtige" Reinigung vornehmen und zwar am besten wie im HowTo beschrieben. Was die Kühlkörper angeht wirst du zusätzlich um eine mechanische Reinigung nicht rumkommen denke ich, weil du dazu einfach etwas fettlösendes brauchst.


----------



## Rarek (21. März 2017)

also ich werde meine Pumpe nur einmal kraftig durchspülen und hoffen dass es reicht...
(keinen Bock meine DDC vom AGB zu trennen - bzw. viel mehr diese wieder zusammenzupacken)

zum GPU Block:
der sah nicht zufällig leicht bräunlich aus, wo das Wasser mit Lötfett war? (sprich fast überal  )


----------



## arcDaniel (21. März 2017)

Nein soviel ist es nun auch wieder nicht.

In der RX war eher auf der GPU-Stelle wo sich etwas Dreck in den kleinen Rillen abgesetzt hat un in einer "Kurve", in der RX sieht man ein paar kleine "Fetzen".

Ich hatte auch im Wasser so wie mini-Stückchen schwimmen. Hier habe ich mal das EK-Logo im AGB geben den Filter/Schwamm ersetzt, nun schwimmt nix mehr im Wasser.

Ich denke, wenn ich keine Plexiabdeckung hätte, würde das so Jahre laufen, ohne dass ich es überhaupt bemerkten würde.


----------



## Rarek (21. März 2017)

joa... ich habe keine... und habe deswegen auch nicht gesehen, dass auf meinem Block irgendwas Schwarzes hing... sah aus wie ne Mischung aus Stoff und Papier ^^


----------



## brooker (21. März 2017)

... ich kann aus meiner Erfahrung nur eines dazu sagen. Ablassen, alle Kühler rausnehmen, mit Zahnbürste reinigen. Wenn nicht geht in Cillit Bang oder ähnlich über Nacht einlegen und dann von vorn. Oder Ultraschallbad - von der Brille oder mal Abend bei Fielmann vorbeischauen kurz bevor das Bad gereinigt wird  AGB auch reinigen. Alle Schläuche vor dem Zusammenbau auch nochmal ordentlich durchpusten. 

... einmal flott und später oh Gott! 

Bei Loebi hatten sich die 2x CPU Watercools so zugesetzt, dass eine Aquastream unter Volllast keine 6l/h mehr durchbrachte!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. März 2017)

Seit ich das Erlebnis mit dem zugesetzten Kühler hatte, hab ich das drin > Aquacomputer Filter mit Edelstahlgewebe, Absperrhahnen und Einbaublende G1/4 | Filter | Uberwachung | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Switzerland


----------



## Lubi7 (21. März 2017)

@ foldinghomealone 

Laut Taskmanager, falten alle 8 Threads, aber halt ca zu hälfte. Habe jetzt auf 4 Kerne erhöht, die CPU Auslastung ist von 51% auf ca 60% gestiegen, im Vergleich zu 3 Kernen (Folding slots)
Wo genau kann ich das mit : Größe der WU zu beschränken und so die Faltdauer pro WU zu verringern: 'max-packet-size' - 'small' (Configures the slot to get small WUs (~5MB))
eintragen, in den Slot optionen und  da in Extra slot optionen (Expert only) ?

Übrigens wegen Verbrauch, habe mal alle 8 Kerne falten lassen, verbrauch stieg bei 100% CPU Auslastung auf ca 41Watt, bei 4 kernen sind es 25W
und wenn ich bei FAH control Pause einschalte, CPU AUslastung sinkt auf 1-3% und Verbrauch Steigt auf 35W. 
Verstehe das nicht wie das sein kann.


----------



## foldinghomealone (21. März 2017)

Erklären kann ich mir das Ganze nicht, wie sich dein Verbrauch verhält...

Das musst du bei dein Slot-Optionen der CPU im FAH-Client einstellen. Statt 'small' kann man glaube ich auch eine Zahl (in MB) eingeben.

Ich würde den Client auf 'full' fallten lassen und der CPU 4 Kerne zuweisen und nicht auf 'medium'


----------



## Rarek (21. März 2017)

brooker schrieb:


> ... ich kann aus meiner Erfahrung nur eines dazu sagen. Ablassen, alle Kühler rausnehmen, mit Zahnbürste reinigen. Wenn nicht geht in Cillit Bang oder ähnlich über Nacht einlegen und dann von vorn. Oder Ultraschallbad - von der Brille oder mal Abend bei Fielmann vorbeischauen kurz bevor das Bad gereinigt wird  AGB auch reinigen. Alle Schläuche vor dem Zusammenbau auch nochmal ordentlich durchpusten.
> 
> ... einmal flott und später oh Gott!
> 
> Bei Loebi hatten sich die 2x CPU Watercools so zugesetzt, dass eine Aquastream unter Volllast keine 6l/h mehr durchbrachte!



ist ja gut... bin ja dabei 

CPU und GPU Block sowie ein Radi sind schon durch... das ganze wird neu verschlaucht und die Pumpen AGB Kobi habe ich mehrmals gegen Flussrichtung durchgespült und mit Dest. Wasser nachgespült (wovon jetzt noch etwas in der Pumpe ist, aber das kann da weiter vor sich hin warten - sollte mein CKC theoretisch ja nichts gegen sagen)

fehlt noch der Radi vorne und dann bin ich auch durch und kann das Ganze nochmal neu befüllen... hoffentlich diesmal ohne Blau 
und ich war erstaunt, wie gut mein CPU Block noch kühlen konnte... so verdreckt wie der gewesen ist


ps.
weiß wer aus welchem Material die Bodenplatte eines GPX Blocks besteht?
meine ist dort wo das Wasser hinkam etwas bräunlich bzw. regenbogenfarbig
sieht aus als wäre das ganze mal irgendwann zu warm geworden, aber mehr wie 52°C hatte ich nie auf der Karte... eigendlich
ich könnte mir aber auch mal die Log's anschauen, ob da nicht irgendwann nachts mal die Temp deutlich höher war

aber abseits dessem und einem Stück mir unerklärbaren Materialfetzens sieht die Platte ganz gut aus ^^


----------



## Lubi7 (21. März 2017)

@ foldinghomealone

so ists richtig? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## foldinghomealone (22. März 2017)

genau so.
Aber du hättest es auch da eintragen können, wo du die max-unit-percentage eingetragen hast. Das wären die Optionen für alle Slots. Aber du hast ja nur einen.

Jetzt noch den Slider ober nach rechts / full und dann ab die Post


----------



## arcDaniel (23. März 2017)

Etwas ein schlechtes Gewissen habe ich wegen meiner Wakü schon, ich sehe aber im Moment so viele Probleme und Möglichkeiten auch welche ich teils keine Lust habe:
a)Jetzt alles auseinander nehmen --> keine Lust, in letzter Zeit bin ich durch meine aktuelle Arbeitsstelle, so mies drauf, dass vieles was mir sonst Spass gegemacht hätte, als unüberwindbare Last vorkommt....
b)Die Wakü Erweitern und dies als positiven Grund nehmen, sie auseinander zu bauen, hier wäre ein grösserer Aufwand nötig, da das Gehäuse teils stark modifiziert werden müsste --> a)
c) Ein neues Gehäuse, ich habe einfach noch keines gefunden, welches mir zu 100% zusagt, damit a) etwas in den Hintergrund rückt, zudem wäre dann schon eine neue Plattform schön, wo ich auch noch nicht weiss, wohin es hingehen soll. 

Wenn die Kinderkrankheiten von Ryzen beseitig sind, wäre eine solche Plattform eine Möglichkeit, zum anderen möchte ich auf Skylake-X warten. Rein vom Falten wäre so ein 8C/16T Kerner schon interessant. Allerdings wissen wir noch immer nicht wie gut er sich wirklich beim Falten schlägt. In Games sehe ich eher weniger Probleme, da ich hier eh mit mindestens WQHD Zocke und immer Vsync anhabe. (Habe jetzt noch kein Spiel gesehen wo Ryzen hier Markante Nachteile hätte).
In Games wäre Sky/Kabylake schon besser und mit Skylake-X erwarte ich schon einen "preiswerten" 6C/12T, mit Taktraten im Bereich der aktuellen Kabylake CPU's. Wenn ich nun die Plattform 4-5Jahre behalten möchte, glaube ich wird man mit Intel auf dauer glücklicher. Glaube hier wird negative/skeptisch Denkweise aber auch durch a) beeinflusst.

Zum Falten allgemein, stellt sich natürlich die Frage wie es mit CPU-Falten weitergeht.


----------



## alexk94 (23. März 2017)

Morgen

Bei Ebay gibt es von Media Markt eine Asus ROG Strix 480 8 GB
ASUS Radeon RX 480 ROG Strix OC 8GB (90YV09K0-M0NA00) (AMD, Grafikkarte)  | eBay

Ist kein Preisverschreiber. Die gehen weg wie warme Semmeln.


----------



## Cartesius (23. März 2017)

@alexk94: Sind schon alle RX480 weg (nicht mehr vorrätig)


----------



## Bumblebee (23. März 2017)

Cartesius schrieb:


> @alexk94: Sind schon alle RX480 weg (nicht mehr vorrätig)



Yupp - wollte ich auch grad vermelden


----------



## alexk94 (23. März 2017)

der beste Freund bei solchen Sachen: die F5-Taste. 

Keine Sorge, da kommt noch was. Beim 3. Versuch hat dann endlich mein Bruder eine bekommen.
F5-Taste missbrauchen und dann schnell bezahlen, da die Anzahl unbekannt ist. 

Hier ist Geduld wichtig.


----------



## Rarek (23. März 2017)

warum weiß ich genau wovon du redest, Daniel?

geht mir grad ähnlich ^^
bei mir ist zwar schon alles auseinander, aber am zusammensetzen harperts...


----------



## arcDaniel (23. März 2017)

UWP-Apps, der Feind fürs Falten?

Dies klingt nur sehr blöd, habe ich habe jetzt eine sehr komische Feststellung gemacht. Also Folgendes:
-ich lasse normal unter Windows 10 falten, nutze Chrome (ohne HW-Beschleunigung) und die GPU faltet normal mit 1999mhz
-ich öffne eine UWP-App wie Mail oder auch nur die "neue" Systemsteuerung, klicke 1-2 mal durch die Menüs und schups fält der Takt auf 1683mhz und bleibt dort bis ich die UWP-App wieder schliesse

100% bei mir reproduzierbar.

Was soll man nun davon halten?

@Rarek
wir werden, das auch noch meistern


----------



## SimonSlowfood (23. März 2017)

alexk94 schrieb:


> Morgen
> 
> Bei Ebay gibt es von Media Markt eine Asus ROG Strix 480 8 GB
> ASUS Radeon RX 480 ROG Strix OC 8GB (90YV09K0-M0NA00) (AMD, Grafikkarte)  | eBay
> ...



Ich hab mir eine geholt. Bei 200€ musst ich nicht lang überlegen ob die 970 abgelöst werden soll. 

Hab aber die Ebay seite ca 50x per F5 geladen, bis ich eine bekommen habe. die sind immer kurz verkauft und dann legt MM wieder welche nach. Geduld muss man haben.


----------



## foldinghomealone (23. März 2017)

SimonSlowfood schrieb:


> Ich hab mir eine geholt. Bei 200€ musst ich nicht lang überlegen ob die 970 abgelöst werden soll.


Mmmhhh. Eine RX480 ist weder besonders schneller beim Zocken als auch Falten und effizienter ist sie auch nicht...
Da würd ich lieber auf ein Angebot für eine 1060 6GB warten...


----------



## Mr.Knister (23. März 2017)

Hat aber 8 GiB Speicher, Freesync, bessere Treiber  etc...

Nicht, dass ich jetzt aufwiegeln will  Hätte ich nicht schon eine Powercolor, hätte ich hier aber auch zugeschlagen.


----------



## arcDaniel (23. März 2017)

Also der Preis ist ok, ABER: ich hatte/habe (sie liegt ja noch hier) eine RX480 und jetzt eine GTX1080, somit kann ich schon einen kleinen Vergleich ziehen. Die RX480 ist richtig enttäuschend, sorry aber das ist nun mal so. Dies hat nicht mal was mit der reinen Leistung zu tun, sondern auch mit dem Verhalten von Boost, Spannung, Taktbarkeit, Treiberqualität (auch wenn das Treiber GUI jetzt richtig schick ist)... Ich kann leider (da ich AMD doch mag), nicht mehr mit guten und reinen Gewissen eine RX480 empfehlen.

Dazu kommt, dass es sich hier um das Asus Modell handelt, welches mit den Schlechtesten Kühler den es gibt, verbaut hat! 5 Heatpipes wovon NUR 2,5 aufliegen! Die Ram's werden auch nur durch den Luftstrom gekühlt... 

Wie gesagt der Preis ist ok und wer eine schon etwas ältere Karte hat und nur was neues für Gaming benötigt, kann hier glücklich werden.


----------



## SimonSlowfood (23. März 2017)

@arc ne rx480 mit ner 1080 zu vergleichen ist aber auch schon so n bisschen Äpfel vs Birnen. 

Fürs falten hab ich ja die 1050 Ti 24/7 im Server am laufen.
Was mich an der 970 stört ist eben der 3,5 + 0,5 GB Speicher. Schneller ist se auch (in etwas auf 1060 niveau), durch verkauf der 970 wird sie mich vllt 50€ kosten. Passt also.


----------



## foldinghomealone (23. März 2017)

Wenn du die 970 für 150 verkaufen kannst, ist's ok.


----------



## arcDaniel (23. März 2017)

SimonSlowfood schrieb:


> @arc ne rx480 mit ner 1080 zu vergleichen ist aber auch schon so n bisschen Äpfel vs Birnen...



Darum hatte ich doch extra betont, dass es eher weniger mit der Leistung an sich zu tun hat, sondern um das Gesamtpaket. Ich hatte damals von einer GTX980 auf eine R9 380X gewechselt, weil ich zum einen die Leistung zu dem Moment nicht benötigt habe und ich mal wieder Lust hatte zu sehen, wie es eben bei AMD so aussieht. Ich habe mich lange und ausführlich mit der Tonga beschäftigt und danach ebenso mit der RX480. Ich konnte viel positives berichten, gerade vom Schritt von der 380X zur RX480, allerdings war dies alleine auf AMD-Sicht, ohne einen Vergleich mit Nvidia zu ziehen.

Natürlich sah ich neidig, auf die PPD Werte der Nvidia User rüber. Ich wollte ja auch auf Vega warten, allerdings war der Kauf der GTX1080 sehr Spontan und hier erlebte ich eben wieder die Nvidia-Vorteile. Und wenn ich nun ebne die Treiberqualität und eben die Effizienz der GTX betrachte, würde ich eher eine GTX1060 empfehlen, auch wenn diese einen 50iger mehr kostet.

Ok, die 3,5+0,5g GB VRam der Nvidia-Lüge, würde ich auch nicht im PC wollen, aber wenn ich wechseln würde, sollte es schon einen Spürbaren Mehrwert haben. Ich glaube nicht, dass eine RX480 diesen bieten wird. Eine GTX1060 allerdings auch nicht.


----------



## Mr.Knister (23. März 2017)

Ich stimme zu, dass sich alleine/primär zum Falten keine RX 480 lohnt...



arcDaniel schrieb:


> Die RX480 ist richtig enttäuschend, sorry aber das ist nun mal so.



...den Satz nehme ich Dir aber krumm.



> Dies hat nicht mal was mit der reinen Leistung zu tun, sondern auch mit dem Verhalten von Boost, Spannung, Taktbarkeit, Treiberqualität (auch wenn das Treiber GUI jetzt richtig schick ist)...



Was Taktbarkeit angeht, kann ich nicht groß aus eigener Erfahrung sprechen, ich hab meine Red Devil im Normalfall auf das max1279 MHz-leise-BIOS geschaltert, und den Boost-Takt hält sie auch immer unter Last.
Darüber zieht sie überproportional mehr - logisch, sonst wäre sie ab Werk/Referenz schon schneller, ich weiß nicht, was es da für Erwartungen zu enttäuschen gibt. 1400 oder mehr MHz sind aber auch kein Hexenwerk, nach dem, was man so liest.

Was ist an den Treibern denn auszusetzen, wenn ich fragen darf? Meinen persönlichen Erfahrungen nach nehmen sich beide nichts, ich habe jetzt auch schon seit längerem nichts mehr von größeren Ausfällen gehört - gab es ja auf beiden Seiten genug.
...wenn wir die leidige Diskussion wirklich aufnehmen wollen. Bei dir wird aber wohl was dahinterstecken, ich traue Dir mehr zu als "Crimson schlecht, ist ja so".

Was das Falten angeht, sehe ich eher Nvidia kritisch. Eine ganze Reihe Treiber, mit denen überhaupt nichts geht 




> Dazu kommt, dass es sich hier um das Asus Modell handelt, welches mit den Schlechtesten Kühler den es gibt, verbaut hat! 5 Heatpipes wovon NUR 2,5 aufliegen! Die Ram's werden auch nur durch den Luftstrom gekühlt...



Da hast Du wiederum vollkommen recht - schlechte Radeon-Kühler scheinen bei Asus Tradition zu haben.

Nachdem meine erste von Powercolor fiepte und einen laut schleifenden Lüfter hatte, und die zweite jetzt nur noch fiept, würde ich zur MSI Gaming X greifen. Meines Wissens ist das der derzeit beste Polaris-Kühler.


----------



## SimonSlowfood (23. März 2017)

Der Kühler wird n standard Kühler sein. Glaub der gleiche ist auch auf den nvidia Modellen von Asus verbaut. Macht auch Sinn als Unternehmen wenn ich nur 1 Kühler in größerer Stückzahl fertigen lassen muss, anstatt für jede Graka Serie nen eigenen.


----------



## arcDaniel (23. März 2017)

@Mr.Knister
Gebe dir recht, der Satz, welchen du mir krumm nimmst, war wirklich etwas überspitzt, SORRY.

Ich ich glaube, ich möchte mich genauso wenig darüber streiten, welcher Hersteller nun der bessere ist. Und ich bin sicherlich auch nicht nur PRO Nvidia, man ich habe eine Liste von Sachen, für die ich Nvidia "hasse". 

Möchte aber nur ein Beispiel nennen, wo AMD Nachholbedarf hat; Und das sind die Stromsparfunktionen in zusammenspiel mit Vsync. Um die Probleme zu erklären möchte ich zuerst mal erklären wie ich gerne hätte dass es funktioniert und es dies eben bei Nvidia tut: 

Ich spiele mit 60fps Vsync, wenn die volle Leistung benötigt wird, soll die GPU auch auf ihr Max takten und alles geben. Wenn aber ein Überschuss an Leistung vorhanden ist, soll die Karte eben so runtertakten, damit die 60fps gehalten werden können aber nicht unnötig Strom verbraucht wird und die Karte so natürlich kühler bleibt.

So mit den AMD Karten habe/hatte ich aber bei vielen Spielen, das Problem, dass wenn ich in einem Spiel ohne Vsync (Werte sollen nur Beispiele darstellen) locker 80fps und mehr hatte, dann aber Vsync einschaltete, die fps deutlich unter 60fps vielen --> Willkommen beim Ruckeln! Die Stromspassmassnahmen greiffen hier zu stark und reagieren einfach nicht schnell genug. Wenn ich diese abgeschaltet habe und einen fixen Takt (z.b. mit Core Blocker) erzwungen habe, waren die Probleme weg.

Warum soll ich aber mehr Strom verbrauchen als nötig? Dies ich für mich im Moment das, für mich, am ärgerlichsten Problem bei AMD GPU's. Ich gehe hier stark von einem Treiberproblem aus. Dieses Verhalten trat nie mit einer meinen Nvidia GPU's (GTX750ti, GTX980, GTX1080) auf, wobei sonst nix im PC geändert wurde.

Wer nun nie mit Vsync spielt, oder vielleicht einen Monitor mit mehr als 60hz hat... wird diesem Verhalten vielleicht nie begegnen.


----------



## foldinghomealone (23. März 2017)

Mr.Knister schrieb:


> ... bessere Treiber  etc..


bessere Treiber also. 

Also meine NV-Treiber haben nie Probleme gemacht und funtkionieren einwandfrei. Wenn mal ein paar Versionen dabei sind, die nicht gut falten? Was solls. Nimm nen alten. 
Und man sieht dass die enge Zusammenarbeit zwischen FAH und NV zu guten Performancewerten beim Falten führt. 
Wenn der neue Core 22 eingeführt wird, soll es davon eine CUDA-Version geben, die maßgeblich nochmal einen Batzen Performance drauflegt.

Und grade die beschissene OpenCL-Implementierung in den AMD-Treibern ist doch der Grund dafür, wieso die AMDs nicht richtig beim Falten performen.

Lieber ein paar Wochen nicht / oder mit altem Treiber falten, als jahrelang mit eingebauter Handbremse.


----------



## arcDaniel (23. März 2017)

Man muss aber auch sagen, dass Nvidia sehr lange nur openCL 1.2 unterstützt hat und sogar openCL 2.0 noch experimentiell im Treiber ist. Während AMD schon sehr lange openCL 2.0 unterstützt.

Gäbe es Vorteile für AMD wenn z.b. der Core21 auf openCL 2.0 basieren würde?


----------



## foldinghomealone (23. März 2017)

Der grundsätzliche Unterschied ist, dass NV zum I/O von Daten den Kanal zwischen CPU und GPU quasi offen hält und deswegen einen Thread blockiert (scheinbar hohe CPU-Last). Dafür können Daten sofort ohne Zeitverlust ausgetauscht werden.

AMD hingegen wartet bis eine Anfrage zum Austausch von Daten kommt, öffnet den Kanal und schließt ihn wieder (und wieder von vorne). Dafür ist der Thread nicht blockiert (niedrige CPU-Last). Kostet aber durch die Warterei Zeit und dementsprechend Performance.


----------



## Ramonx56 (23. März 2017)

Wird das ganze Treiberseitig geregelt ? Interessant wäre, wenn AMD dies als Option in ihren Treibern einbaut um diese "Handbremse" zu lösen.
Man könnte das ganze dann einfach Folding Mode nennen.


----------



## brooker (23. März 2017)

... Bekanntgabe zur Veräußerung von Spenden für den Erwerb von GPUs: PCGH Folding@Home Team sucht Hardware für 24/7 Folder

... neue Hardware für FoPaSa. Interessenten bitte melden: Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften


----------



## Ramonx56 (23. März 2017)

Würde gerne etwas Spenden... aber kann noch nicht auf den Marktplatz zugreifen... 
Na dann warte ich halt noch ein paar Monate.


----------



## arcDaniel (24. März 2017)

So mein schlechtes Gewissen hat mich dazu bewegt, meinen PC doch etwas aufzufrischen, damit das Falten noch leiser wird.

Mein aktuelles, bereits extrem verbasteltes Corsair 650D wird einem Phanteks Evolv ATX weichen müssen. Das Corsair hat leider eine sehr schlechte Eigendämmung und verursacht selbst eine menge Nebengeräusche durch entstehende Vibrationen. Ich brauche z.b. nur etwas fester oben drauf zu drücken und schon wird es leiser... denke all dies wird beim Phanteks kein Problem mehr sein.
Was ich beim Corsair, sehr mag und nicht verzichten wollte, ist das gute und leichte öffen der Seitenteile, dies ist auch beim Phanteks sehr gut gelöst, wenn nicht sogar besser.

Der obere Luftausgang, ist nicht so offen wie beim Corsair, allerdings habe ich noch nichts schlechtes hierüber gelesen und es verhindert ein weiteres Problem; meine Katze legt sich seht gerne auf den PC, (in meiner Anwesenheit störe ich sie natürlich, aber wenn ich nicht da bin...) und beim Phanteks würde dies weit weniger Einfluss nehmen.

Dazu kommt noch ein 240mm Slim Radiator. Ich weiss es würde um einiges mehr reinpassen, möchte das Gehäuse aber nicht überladen. Es wird ja immer pro 100W ein 120mm Radi empfohlen damit das ganze leise bleibt. Ich hätte danach 5*120mm Radi bei einem durchschnittlichen Verbrauch von 200W. Sogar wenn ich mehr Leistung benötigen würde, so würde es wahrscheinlich nie über 400W gehen (GPU-max 250W, CPU-max 140W), zudem wird die Hardware, ja eigentlich immer effizienter... Somit dürfte ich was die Kühlung angeht, für die Zukunft gerüstet sein.

Dies dürfte genug Motivation sein um meine Wakü zu reinigen, was meint ihr.


----------



## SimonSlowfood (24. März 2017)

Wenn das nicht motiviert weiß ich auch nicht


----------



## Holdie (24. März 2017)

Ja genau, viel Spaß beim basteln


----------



## foldinghomealone (24. März 2017)

Ich bin kein Wakü-Experte. Jedoch würde ich im Zweifel immer 140er Lüfter nehmen.
Und je leiser die Lüfter desto wichtiger ist eine leise Pumpe.

Vielleicht hast du diesen informativen Artikel ja schon gesehen:
Luft- und Wasserkuhlung fur PC: Tests & Kaufberatung - ComputerBase


----------



## arcDaniel (24. März 2017)

Danke!

Ja 140mm wäre besser, jedoch möchte ich soviel von der hier rumliegenden HW nutzen wie möglich. 140mm würde bedeuten, dass ich auch noch neue Lüfter bräuchte. Da ich hier sehr wählerisch bin (die hier rumliegenden 140mm Lüfter sind nicht Wakü geeignet, da sie keinen "Rahmen" haben, die Phanteks möchte ich nicht nutzen), würden etwa 80 Euro dazu kommen (Lüfter + Differenz vom 240 zum 280 Radi). Dies würde meine Ausgaben um 30% in die Höhe treiben.

Mit der aktuellen (3*120) Kühlleistung bin ich ja zufrieden, wenn ich mir die Mühe aber mache, alles auseinander zu nehmen, darf es auch ein kleines Upgrade sein 

Zur Pumpenlautstärke: eigentlich ist die DDC, sehr Ruhig, sie verursacht nur viele Vibrationen, welche sich sehr Negativ im Corsair auswirken. Aber hier habe ich schon mit "Hausmitteln" eine Entkopplung gebastelt, welche super funktioniert und so auch im Phanteks übernehmen werde(habe noch Ausreichend Fliesmatte hier liegen). Sehe hier keinen Grund extra Geld auszugeben.


----------



## Bumblebee (24. März 2017)

Bei mir limitiert nur das Gehäuse meine Ambitionen

Aber wo ich kann sind es immer140er-Radiatoren bzw. Lüfter


----------



## arcDaniel (24. März 2017)

Das ist auch noch ein "Problem" das Gehäuse, ich möchte einfach nix riesiges, auch hier bin ich extrem wählerisch und bis jetzt ist das Phanteks Evolv ATX das beste, welche ich gefunden habe. Jedenfalls das beste was meinen Ansprüchen gerecht wird. 
Der Preis ist noch so ein Thema, aber ein Gehäuse wechselt man ja nicht so oft. Das Corsair hat jetzt gut 5 Jahre auf dem Buckel, obwohl ich von Anfang an etwas enttäuscht davon war...

@Topic
Die aktuellen Nvidia Treiber, also 378.92 machen sich richtig gut. Ich kann keinerlei Probleme berichten und habe das gefühl, dass die PPD Werte stabiler bleiben, was die durchschnittliche Ausbeute erhöht. Dies ist vielleicht nicht sofort an meinen Werten zu sehen, da ich auch im Moment frei habe, sprich mehr zocken und wir einen Stromausfall im Dorf hatten...


----------



## chischko (24. März 2017)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> @Topic
> Die aktuellen Nvidia Treiber, also 378.92 machen sich richtig gut. Ich kann keinerlei Probleme berichten und habe das gefühl, dass die PPD Werte stabiler bleiben, was die durchschnittliche Ausbeute erhöht. Dies ist vielleicht nicht sofort an meinen Werten zu sehen, da ich auch im Moment frei habe, sprich mehr zocken und wir einen Stromausfall im Dorf hatten...


Stelle ähnliches fest! Doch wieder angelegtes leichtes OC in Kombination mit dem neuen Treiber haben ein Plus von etwa 60kPPD gebracht im Durchschnitt (meine ich zumindest) wobei ich etwa 30K dem Treiber zuschreibe


----------



## arcDaniel (24. März 2017)

chischko schrieb:


> Stelle ähnliches fest! Doch wieder angelegtes leichtes OC in Kombination mit dem neuen Treiber haben ein Plus von etwa 60kPPD gebracht im Durchschnitt (meine ich zumindest) wobei ich etwa 30K dem Treiber zuschreibe



Danke, für deine Bestätigung. Vielleicht wurde der Workaround für den Core21 0.0.17 entfernt, welcher Leistung kostete und beim Core21 0.0.18 nicht mehr benötigt wird.

Noch etwa Offtopic:
Da meine Pumpe am Mainboard probleme machte, habe ich sie mit dem Sata-Adapter (welcher beilag), sofort an den Strom angeschlossen. Hier hatte ich allerdings kein Tachosignal. Ein leichtes Zusammensuchen in meiner Kabel/Steckerkiste, etwas löten... nun hat meine DDC 12V Dauerstrom vom Sata-Stecker und einen MB-Anschluss nur fürs Tacho-Signal 

_Als ich den Lötkolben schon draussen hatte, wollte ich die LED's meiner Soundblaster ZX ablöten. Naja mein (bis jetzt für den Hausgebrauch ausreichender) Lötkolben (ERSA Profi-Line 25W, 230V) wird anscheinend nicht warm genug, damit der Lötzinn auf der Platine flüssig wird. Wird ihr ein spezielles Zinn benutzt?
_Edit: mit etwas gedult verflüssigte sich dann doch das Lötzinn. Schein der "Lack" gewesen zu sein, welcher noch drauf war. Hätte nicht gedacht dass dies so hartnäckig sein kann.


----------



## brooker (24. März 2017)

... happy basteling, nichts ist wichtiger als glücklich und zufrieden zu sein!


----------



## Ramonx56 (24. März 2017)

Würde mich freuen, wenn du später noch etwas vom Gehäuse berichtest. Bin nämlich auch versucht mir dieses anzuschaffen.
Bestellst du dir das normale oder das mit Tempered Glass ?
Finde es bei der Tempered Glass Edition nämlich ziemlich doof das die Rückseite auch aus Glas besteht.
Wer will sich denn den Kabelsalat freiwillig angucken ?


----------



## Mr.Knister (25. März 2017)

Nu komme ich doch noch mal zum schreiben, wir wollen doch schön Off-Topic bleiben 

Danke für Deine Antwort, arcDaniel!



arcDaniel schrieb:


> Wer nun nie mit Vsync spielt, oder vielleicht  einen Monitor mit mehr als 60hz hat... wird diesem Verhalten vielleicht  nie begegnen.



Ich spiele seit geraumer Zeit mit 59fps-Limit und Vsync, und es ist mir  so noch nie aufgefallen. Dann kann ich mich glücklich schätzen, entweder  die passenden Spiele zu spielen, zufällig irgendwelche entsprechenden  Einstellungen gemacht zu haben, oder einfach unempfindlich gegen solche  Ruckler zu sein (kann gut sein, ich habe jede Sekunde eine doppelte  Frametime, und die stört mich selbst in CSGO nicht). Dafür treibt mich  Tearing in den Niesreiz 

Du hast mich dran erinnert, bei Gelegenheit Radeon Chill auszuprobieren - davon hat man auch lange nichts mehr gehört 




foldinghomealone schrieb:


> bessere Treiber also.



Jeder  hat da andere Erfahrungen und eine andere Vorstellung, was "gut" heißt.  Deshalb der Smiley, mir war schon klar, dass viele, u.a. Du, das anders  sehen, und auch nicht ohne vertretbaren Grund.

Aber es gibt eben  auch die, die aus irgendwelchen Gründen nichts gegen AMD-Treiber haben,  und vielleicht ein, zwei Zickereien mehr bei Nvidia erlebt haben. AMD hat sich da dem Hörensagen nach in den letzten Jahren stark verbessert. Kann ich ja nicht beurteilen, hatte seit 2006 nie Probleme  Darum ging es mir.
Soviel zur subjektiven Qualität, die sicher nicht für sich eine Kaufentscheidung ausmachen sollte...

So Erfahrungen wie die von arcDaniel sind da schon eher interessant, das könnte vielleicht mal ein Hardware-Magazin beleuchten...

Dass  die Leistung von Radeons in F@h nicht auf die Straße kommt, ist  hinlänglich bekannt. In OpenCL scheinen sie ja nicht grundsätzlich nutzlos zu  sein, wenn man sich z.B.  Luxmark  anguckt.




foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Der grundsätzliche Unterschied ist, dass NV zum I/O von Daten den Kanal zwischen CPU und GPU quasi offen hält und deswegen einen Thread blockiert (scheinbar hohe CPU-Last). Dafür können Daten sofort ohne Zeitverlust ausgetauscht werden.
> 
> AMD hingegen wartet bis eine Anfrage zum Austausch von Daten kommt, öffnet den Kanal und schließt ihn wieder (und wieder von vorne). Dafür ist der Thread nicht blockiert (niedrige CPU-Last). Kostet aber durch die Warterei Zeit und dementsprechend Performance.



Interessant, danke! Leuchtet ein. Ist das bekanntermaßen die AMD'sche Herangehensweise an OpenCL?


----------



## foldinghomealone (25. März 2017)

Mr.Knister schrieb:


> Interessant, danke! Leuchtet ein. Ist das bekanntermaßen die AMD'sche Herangehensweise an OpenCL?


Ich weiß nicht, ob die komplette OpenCL-Implementierung bei AMD so läuft, bei F@H funktioniert sie so.


----------



## Ramonx56 (25. März 2017)

Kleines Update...
Weiterhin rückläufige Rechneranzahl und Rechenlesitung bei FAH. 
Seitdem ich dabei bin ist die Anzahl der Rechner um ca. 6% geschrumpft.
Rechenleistung: -(3-4)%.
Da fragt man sich, was ist da los ?


----------



## arcDaniel (25. März 2017)

Ramonx56 schrieb:


> Würde mich freuen, wenn du später noch etwas vom Gehäuse berichtest. Bin nämlich auch versucht mir dieses anzuschaffen.
> Bestellst du dir das normale oder das mit Tempered Glass ?
> Finde es bei der Tempered Glass Edition nämlich ziemlich doof das die Rückseite auch aus Glas besteht.
> Wer will sich denn den Kabelsalat freiwillig angucken ?



Also meine Bestellung geht noch am Wochenende raus und es wird die Normale Version in schwarz, aus folgenden Gründen
-Seitentüren lassen sich einfachter öffnen
-bessere Eigendämmung
-Ich möchte meinen Kabelsalat nicht sehen 

Werde natürlich berichten wenn alles fertig ist )




Mr.Knister schrieb:


> Nu komme ich doch noch mal zum schreiben, wir wollen doch schön Off-Topic bleiben
> ...



Off-Topic klappt unter uns Faltern doch am besten  Meist kommt sogar mehr produktives dabei raus, als in den einschlägigen Rubriken... 

Ich habe hier ja nur ein Beispiel genannt, was mit am AMD-Treiber nicht passt, möchte diesen aber nicht ganz zerpflücken, da wenn man von den Situationen, welche Probleme verursachen, nicht betroffen ist, kann man sehr zufrieden werden und NIE Probleme bemerken. Genauso könnte ich natürlich den Nvidia Treiber auseinander nehmen, ihr ist auch bei weitem nicht alles super, nur eben in meinem Einsatzzweck deutlich besser.

@all
Naja wenn die Bestellung angekommen ist, diese Teile "vorbereitet sin", wird sich mein PC dann etwas Pause gönnen. Ich möchte nichts überstürzen und wenn ich wieder arbeite ist die Zeit eh gering. Wenn ich dann an einem Abend ein "Teil" auf/vorbereitet bekomme, könnte schon gut ne Woche, wenn nicht mehr verstreichen, ehe das System wieder läuft.

Ich stell mir nur noch die Frage och ich den Kühlblock für meine DDC-Pumpe mit bestellen soll. Da ich diese auch säubern muss, komme ich um ein auseinander Schrauben  nicht herum, warum dann nicht hier auch nachbessern?


----------



## u78g (25. März 2017)

> Kleines Update...
> Weiterhin rückläufige Rechneranzahl und Rechenlesitung bei FAH.
> Seitdem ich dabei bin ist die Anzahl der Rechner um ca. 6% geschrumpft.
> Rechenleistung: -(3-4)%.
> Da fragt man sich, was ist da los ?



......ist mir auch schon aufgefallen,leider. Deutlicher wird die ganze Sache noch wenn man sich anschaut wieviele von den Teammitgliedern (5479 sollten es sein) mindestens 1WU im Monat falten.


----------



## arcDaniel (25. März 2017)

Es wird immer ein auf und ab geben mit der Mitgliederzahl, es werden immer wieder neue kommen, welche gefühlt nach ein paar Tagen die Rangliste bis ganz nach oben schaffen möchten und kurze Zeit später nichts mehr bieten, hier sollte man trotzdem dankbar für die geleistete Arbeit sein.

Einige von uns sind auch mal aktiver und dann wieder ruhiger, falten aber ziemlich konstant mit.

Bei der nächsten Aktion werden dann wieder die Werte durch die Decke gehen...

Zum meinem Umbau nochmal:

Also meine DDC-AGB-Kombi ist eher eine "billig"-Version. Und wollte diese auf lange Zeit ersetzten. Neues Top, neuer Tube, neuer Decker, Kühlgehäuse für die DDC... alles einzeln und ich habe teurer gezahlt als eine neue... 
Deshalb weiss ich auch nicht ob ich das Kühlgehäuse nun kaufen soll. Kostet 20Euro und bei der Kombi meiner Wahl (für die Zukunft), ist es schon verbaut. Etwas selbst Basltern mit z.b. Ramkühlern... habe ich im Moment einfach nichts rum liegen. Neukaufen wird fast so teuer, als würde ich doch einfach das Gehäuse kaufen...
Aaaaah, was soll ich machen?


----------



## JeansOn (25. März 2017)

Den meisten ist es zwar eh Jacke wie Hose:
Es gibt ein Problem mit der Gutschrift für einige CPU-WUs. 
Das Problem besteht schon seit etwa einer Woche und wurde zunächst zwei bestimmten Servern zugeordnet.

Joe_H:
"...  Edit: specifically that would be projects in the 8601-8699 range and 13700-13701"


----------



## Ramonx56 (25. März 2017)

@arcDaniel: Ich spreche von der gesamten FAH Rechenleistung. Nicht etwa vom PCGH Team.
Teams & Stats — Folding@home


----------



## Timmy99 (26. März 2017)

Ramonx56 schrieb:


> ...Da fragt man sich, was ist da los ?



Ich  vermute,  dass  allgemein die  Nutzung  von Desktop und Notebooksystemen zurückggeht, deshalb auch die rückläufige Folder-Anzahl.
Des weiteren steigen die Strompreise in einigen Ländern seit Jahren, das Hobby wird zunehmend teurer -> einige springen ab.

Außerdem gibt es sicher auch Wechsler, die von den klassischen Desktop/Notebook-Systemen auf die mobile Androidversion gewechselt sind.  Hierunter zähle auch ich. Früher habe ich gerne hier und da meinen Rechner laufen lassen. Mittlerweile beschränkt sich das ausschließlich auf unsere Faltaktionen im Team. Hauptgrund ist der hohe Strompreis.
Als kleinen Ausgleich dazu lasse ich 2 Android-Handys 24/7 und mein Haupt-Handy immer Nachts beim aufladen  dran rechnen. Die mobile folding@home App kann mittlerweile  über  142.000 aktive Nutzer vorweisen. Diese Zahl steht aber ziemlich alleine da. Es ist nicht bekannt wer denn als aktiv gilt. Eine Aktivität pro Woche? Pro Tag? Reichen 1-2 Minuten pro Woche um als aktiv zu gelten? Und außerdem ist die tatsächlich erbrachte Rechenleistung absolut unbekannt. Ich schätze die aktiven Nutzer sowie die Rechenleistung der mobilen Nutzer fließt nicht in die Gesamtstatistik auf der folding@home Seite ein. Die größten Mankos der mobilen App sind aber noch nicht behoben: Man kann ausschließlich mit dem verknüpften Google-Account falten, User sowie Teamname kann man nicht hinzufügen, und die Anforderungen die das Handy erfüllen muss, bis es auf Wunsch automatisch mit dem falten startet sind fest vorgegeben:
- Angeschlossenes Netzteil
- 98% Ladezustand des Akkus
- WLAN

Wer sich über die folding@home App schlaulesen will, findet hier ein paar Infos:
[HowTo] Folding @ Home für Android


----------



## arcDaniel (26. März 2017)

Ich war mal wieder dabei etwas an der Taktschraube zu drehen  und hier etwas sehr merkwürdiges:

2050mhz@1V schein nicht 1000% Faltstabil zu sein, denn ich hatte in meiner Liste diese Zeile:
08:38:54:WU00:FS01:0x21:Bad State detected... attempting to resume from last good checkpoint. Is your system overclocked?

Da merkwürdige nun aber, dass bei "Warnings & Errors" gar NICHTS angezeigt wird und die WU ganz normal weiter gefaltet wird.

Jetzt stelle ich mir natürlich die Frage, wenn ich 24/7 falten, sitze ich ja nicht permanent vor dem Rechner, wie oft könnte dies denn schon vorgekommen sein? Und sind meine Taktwerte dann noch immer als Rock-Stable anzusehen?


----------



## DrDave (26. März 2017)

Wenn du den Bad State Fehler bekommst, kann von faltstabil nicht die Rede sein. Die WU wird erst bei mehrmaligem Fehler abgebrochen. Nichts desto trotz sollte der Bad State Fehler auch beim Warnings und Error Filter angezeigt werden.


----------



## arcDaniel (26. März 2017)

Das denke ich mir auch, wird, oder wurde es aber leider nicht :-\

Im Moment scheinen aber die 2037mhz@1V gut zu laufen. Komischerweise habe ich keinen Merklichen Verbrauchsanstieg, oder Temperaturanstieg gegenüber 1999mhz/981mV.


----------



## padawan1971 (26. März 2017)

Bin noch woanders am Folden .... 

bringt nicht viel aber es kostet auch nichts ...


----------



## wait (26. März 2017)

Hallo Team,

Werde die nächsten Tage (Wochen?) nicht Falten.
Da  mich mein Rechenknecht  zur Raserei bringt.
Es wird ein komplett Neues System Aufgebaut.

Gruß


----------



## arcDaniel (26. März 2017)

@wait

Darf mann, denn schon fragen in welche Richtung es geht?


----------



## wait (26. März 2017)

Sicher,
Ich habe mit einem Ryzen  1700 geliebäugelt, aber keine Lust, darauf zu warten bis  Boards
verfügbar sind, etc.
Es wird wahrscheinlich ein 7700K werden.


----------



## arcDaniel (26. März 2017)

Persönlich, war ich was Ryzen angeht auf den ersten Blick enttäuscht. Jedoch scheinen die Probleme schneller behoben zu werden als bisher von mir angenommen. Im MSI Forum gibt es schon Beta-Bios-Versionen welche die Stabilität drastisch steigern sollen und bereits das A-XMP Feature fürs Ram bieten.
Zudem hat das MSI B350 Tomahawk sehr gut in Test abgeschnitten, mir Persönlich würde der B350 Chipsatz schon reichen. Dieses Board ist z.b. bei Caseking lieferbar 

Ach ja Caseking  --> meine Bestellung ist gemacht, mein Phanteks Evolv ATX in schwarz kann kommen.


----------



## chischko (26. März 2017)

@all: Bin auch erstmal offline und die WaKü erneut komplett abbauen, säubern, trocknen, aufbauen und Komponenten tauschen.


----------



## arcDaniel (26. März 2017)

Ja das Thema mit dem Frühlingsputz hat schon was


----------



## Rarek (26. März 2017)

... min Großer wird eventuell auch nächste Woche wieder ans "Netz" gehen
wenn ich denn die Oxidation der einen Bodenplatte klären konnte (wenn es denn eine ist), dann wird alles verschlaucht und wieder befüllt und nach ein paar Leistungstests mit F@H über 3h gibts dann eventuell das go ^^


----------



## hbf878 (26. März 2017)

Ramonx56 schrieb:


> Kleines Update...
> Weiterhin rückläufige Rechneranzahl und Rechenlesitung bei FAH.
> Seitdem ich dabei bin ist die Anzahl der Rechner um ca. 6% geschrumpft.
> Rechenleistung: -(3-4)%.
> Da fragt man sich, was ist da los ?


Extended Folding@Home Contributor Stats

Die tatsächliche Rechenleistung ist aber vermutlich höher, da für ihre Berechnung ein fiktiver Durchschnittswert für jeden Hardware-Typ zugrunde gelegt wird und dieser Durchschnittswert noch auf dem Stand von 2014 ist.


----------



## SimonSlowfood (26. März 2017)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Persönlich, war ich was Ryzen angeht auf den ersten Blick enttäuscht. Jedoch scheinen die Probleme schneller behoben zu werden als bisher von mir angenommen. Im MSI Forum gibt es schon Beta-Bios-Versionen welche die Stabilität drastisch steigern sollen und bereits das A-XMP Feature fürs Ram bieten.
> Zudem hat das MSI B350 Tomahawk sehr gut in Test abgeschnitten, mir Persönlich würde der B350 Chipsatz schon reichen. Dieses Board ist z.b. bei Caseking lieferbar



Hast du nen Link zum Test?
Ich schwanke momentan auch noch zwischen dem Asus prime x370  oder dem prime B350 / Msi tomahawk b350
Denk dass mir das B350 ausreichen wird (single GPU, vielleicht in n paar Jahren dann doch mal ne M2 SSD).

Ich warte aber noch auf den R5 1600(x) der soll dann so lange halten bis die AM4 plattform am Ende ist (ca 2020?) und dann wird da nochmal mit dem aktuellsten Ryzen nachgelegt. Sollte dann bis dahin recht ausgereift sein das ganze.


----------



## arcDaniel (26. März 2017)

@Simonslowfood

MSI B350 TOMAHAWK: A Capable AMD Ryzen Motherboard For $110 Review - Phoronix

Hier mal ein kleiner Linux Test. Würde ich jetzt einen Plattformwechsel durchführen würde es definitiv das Tomahawk werden. 

Was in letzter Zeit von Multi-GPU zu sehen ist, brauche ich kein Board mit SLI. Sonst bin ich auch eher ein Fan von Mainboard welche sich auf das wesentliche beschränken. Vom Designe finde ich es auch sehr schlicht, im vergleich zu anderen...

Ob jetzt die R5 1600(X) interessant werden, hängt viel von deren Taktbarkeit ab, könnte ich mir für mich auch vorstellen.


----------



## SimonSlowfood (27. März 2017)

der 1600X hat ja schon mal die selben taktraten wie der 1800x. Ich vermute, dass er n ähnliches OC Potential hat (~4,0 - 4,1 GHz) evtl n kleines bisschen mehr, weil er ja nur 6 Kerne aktiviert hat. Sieht für mich Preis/Leistungs mäßig sehr gut aus für nen gaming rechner der 6 oder mehr kerne haben soll. Ich will eben ungern von meinem Phenom II x6 auf nen 4 kerner zurück 

Edit: als dezentere Alternative zum Tomahawk könnte man das B350 PC Mate von MSI mal anschauen (selbe ausstattung nur ohne LED bling bling). Noch nicht lieferbar, aber angekündigt. Denke ab April könnts soweit sein.


----------



## arcDaniel (27. März 2017)

Das PC-Mate hatte ich noch gar nicht gesehen, könnte im Sommer dann doch vielleicht en Ryzen System werden, meine Wunscheahl ist im Moment bei dem R5 1600 ohne X. Dennoch werden, dann wahrscheinlich 600Euro fällig...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## brooker (27. März 2017)

... was ist den mit den Faltern vom Brooker los? Diese Frage kommt immer mal wieder, berechtigter Weise, bei mir an. Tja, der Brooker hat seine Hardware zum Geldverdienen umgerüstet - FoPaSa muss mit GPUs versorgt werden! In spätestens 4 Wochen bin ich aber wieder selbst mit mindestens einer GTX1060 aktiv  am Start. Bis dahin bitte für mich mitfolden! Danke


----------



## Ramonx56 (27. März 2017)

@Brooker: Bitcoins ?


----------



## sonntagskind (27. März 2017)

Mit Bitcoins kann man kein Geld verdienen. Höchstens mit dem Verkauf von Hardware an die Leute, die glauben man könne damit noch was verdienen.


----------



## Ramonx56 (27. März 2017)

Na gut... aber dann wüsste ich gern was der liebe Brooker denn so mit seiner Hardware treibt


----------



## alexk94 (27. März 2017)

Ab wie vielen PPD's gibt es diese Punkteexplosion ? Meine r9 380 soll einer RX 570 weichen.


----------



## arcDaniel (27. März 2017)

alexk94 schrieb:


> Ab wie vielen PPD's gibt es diese Punkteexplosion ? Meine r9 380 soll einer RX 570 weichen.



Schwierig zu sagen. Also sollte die RX570 nur ein einfacher Rebrand der RX470 sein, vielleicht mir etwas mehr Takt, könntest du eine Verdopplung der PPD erwarten, bei etwa gleichem Verbrauch. (Ich bin ja auch damals von einer 380X auf eine RX480 gewechselt, also sehr ähnlich)

Die Frage ist was du willst. Bist du ein loyaler AMD Fan und möchtest diese unterstützen, damit deren Produkte in Zukunft besser werden, oder möchtest du bei der Heilmittelforschung für böse Krankheiten mithelfen? Dann würde ech in dieser Preisklasse ganz klar zu einer GTX1060 raten.

Wenn ich das so lese, klingt das schon fast, wie ein richtig schlechtes Gewissen machen... ist die Aussage so böse oder ist es nur die böse Realität?


----------



## Rarek (27. März 2017)

beides


----------



## alexk94 (27. März 2017)

Danke erst mal. 

Ich habe einen Freesync -Monitor, deshalb bleibe ich erstmal AMD. Hauptgründe des Wechsels sind der Stromverbrauch sowie die doppelte Punkteausbeute. Aktuell arbeitet auch die Kühlung meiner Karte(Axial) gegen die Gehäusekühlung, da bleibt zu viel heiße Luft in Tower.


----------



## foldinghomealone (27. März 2017)

@alexk94: Bekommt man für eine RX x70 nicht auch schon eine x80? Die kostet doch nur minimal weniger, oder?

Woran erkennst du dass zuviel heiße Luft im Tower bleibt? Ich meine, ist doch bei den meisten Grafikkarten so und von DHE halte ich nicht so viel, weil dann die Kühlung der Graka meist nicht optimal ist.


----------



## alexk94 (28. März 2017)

@foldinghomealone
Kann sein, aber die 470 lässt sich besser untervolten als eine RX 480. Bis zu -100 mV sind drinnen.

Ich weiß, dass DHE nicht das beste ist, aber in meinen Gehäuse ist das die beste Kühllösung der Grafikkarte. Mit untervolten wird sich der Stromverbrauch noch weiter senken und Lautstärke sinkt gleich auch mit.

Ich habe mir schon was dabei gedacht.


----------



## arcDaniel (28. März 2017)

Ob der Chip sich besser untervolten lässt, würde ich so nicht verallgemeinern. Dies hängt primär vom Die selbst ab, und ob dieser gut oder schlecht ist, ist halt eine Lotterie. Du kannst eine RX480 erwischen, welche sehr gut untervoltet, kannst aber auch eine RX470 erwischen, welche sogar die normale Spannung zwingend erfordert um überhaupt mit dem "normalen" Takt zu laufen.

Wenn es um Luftgekühlte GPU's geht, bevorzuge ich auch eine DHE-Kühlung, leider gibt es hier im Moment kein wirklich überzeugendes Modell, weder bei AMD noch bei Nvidia. (man bekommt "Mod" zu kaufen, von einer GTX1070 mit dem Kühler der 1080, dies ist schon nicht schlecht, allerdings schalter hier die Vernunft auch wieder ab)

Ne Möglichkeit die warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse zubekommen (ohne jetzt sofort eine erweiterbare Wakü zu nutzen) wäre ein Hybrid-kühler. Allerdings hat man hier das Problem, dass die GPU-Temps zwar sehr gut ausfallen, die VRM's aber sehr heiss werden können, ob dies nun so toll ist?

Ob nun die RX570/80 so viel effizienter sind oder sich besser Takten lassen, weiss keiner von uns. Hier müssen wir einfach noch etwas abwarten.


----------



## arcDaniel (28. März 2017)

Interessantes Angebot: EVGA GeForce GTX 1060 Gaming, 6144 MB GDDR5


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## brooker (28. März 2017)

... hier lohnt es sich immer vorbeizuschauen: Computer Republik GmbH -/- Hardware von A bis Z - index

auf Ebay sind die auch vertreten, da geht preistechnisch noch deutlich mehr!  comrepschnaeppchen_by_computerrepublik | eBay


----------



## Ramonx56 (28. März 2017)

Nvidia zu Pascal: "Maximale Spannung verkürzt Lebensdauer auf ein Jahr"
Nvidia zu Pascal: "Maximale Spannung verkurzt Lebensdauer auf ein Jahr"

Da hier sicherlich einige 24/7 Folder mit Pascal Karten dabei sind...
Kann das mal einer von euch testen ?


----------



## foldinghomealone (28. März 2017)

Ich zitiere mal einen anerkannten Experten: "Totaler Blödsinn"
Coole Sache: GeForce GT1080 Ti unter Wasser bei 2,1 GHz

Und es gibt ja noch Herstellergarantie, die ein OC abdeckt.


----------



## Bumblebee (28. März 2017)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Ich zitiere mal einen anerkannten Experten: "Totaler Blödsinn"
> Coole Sache: GeForce GT1080 Ti unter Wasser bei 2,1 GHz
> 
> Und es gibt ja noch Herstellergarantie, die ein OC abdeckt.



Nein, ich bin nicht der anerkannte Experte ... 
Mein Urteil - totaler Lötzinn - echt jetzt

Und obigen Artikel habe ich mir am 13.3. gleich ausgedruckt
Ich habe vor das nachzuvollziehen


----------



## Ramonx56 (28. März 2017)

Das das ganze wahrscheinlich Blödsinn ist, weiß ich selber. Interessieren würde mich eine "Langzeitstudie" trotzdem.
Hierfür würde sich FAH nämlich perfekt eignen.


----------



## JayTea (28. März 2017)

Das interessiert wohl die meisten Besitzer. Egal ob 24/7 folding@home oder Zocker.
Dabei war es generell schon immer so, dass eine möglichst niedrige SPannung von Vorteil war; nicht nur temperaturtechnisch.
Was letzten Endes bei der Sache rauskommt wird man sehen...mit der zeit kommt die Erkenntnis.

Meine GTX 960 läuft seit knapp 13 Monaten 24/7 mit einer Spannung von 1,212V (Ein paar wenige Ausnahmen gab es beim Falten, wo sie ins PT gerannt ist und die Spannung auf 1,087V sank.). Die Standardspannung in Gainwards EXPERTool ist mit 1,018V angegeben. Ich selbst habe nur an der Taktschraube gedreht aber auch out of the box lag die Spannung von 1,212V an.


----------



## arcDaniel (28. März 2017)

Im Artikel wird viel verdreht, schaut euch das Video-Interview selbst an. Im Kontext klingt dies schon weit weniger dramatisch. 

GeForce GTX 1080 Ti Live Stream with Tom Petersen - YouTube


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## brooker (28. März 2017)

... super Sache, dass wir zwei Jahre Garantie haben und somit immer wieder ne neue Karte bekommen!  Ein Grund mehr zu folden!


----------



## foldinghomealone (29. März 2017)

brooker schrieb:


> ... super Sache, dass wir zwei Jahre Garantie haben und somit immer wieder ne neue Karte bekommen!  Ein Grund mehr zu folden!


Immer wieder stimmt nicht ganz. Innerhalb der zwei Jahre, ja. Danach nicht mehr.


----------



## Bumblebee (29. März 2017)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Immer wieder stimmt nicht ganz. Innerhalb der zwei Jahre, ja. Danach nicht mehr.



... war ja auch eher sarkastisch gemeint - denk ich mal


----------



## sonntagskind (29. März 2017)

Also meine 1060 läuft mit Regler auf 100% und Takt bei 2,1Ghz seit August letzten Jahres quasi permanent durch. (immer wieder mal ne kleinere Pause, oder wegen Lautstärke mal weniger Takt) Sie hängt auch meist bei 70°C Chiptemp...also nicht übermäßig "kalt". Ich denke im September sollte sie dann ja kaputt sein.  Falls sie defekt sein sollte, berichte ich. (denke ich aber irgendwie nicht) Da hat nur n Marketingheini irgendwas geredet, von dem er keine Ahnung hat.


----------



## Rarek (29. März 2017)

ich denke auch mal eins, dass es für die Propellerkinder gedacht ist... denn ich habe schon einige gesehen, welche eine GPU mit 1,5V foltern.... 
und dort könnte die aussage auch schon passen - oder vielleicht sollte man dann die Zeit auf Stunden bis wenige Wochen zusammenkürzen?


----------



## SimonSlowfood (29. März 2017)

Gestern die Asus RX480 eingebaut. Von der Leistung bin ich überzeugt, aber leider zirpt das Ding hörbar bei 60 fps  Geht also wohl Ende der Woche zurück zum MM. Vielleicht hab ich Glück und sie geben mir n Austausch Modell, ansonsten Geld zurück.


----------



## foldinghomealone (29. März 2017)

Rarek schrieb:


> ...welche eine GPU mit 1,5V foltern....


Bei Pascal kann man mit SW-Mitteln à la Afterburner das nicht bewerkstelligen.


----------



## foldinghomealone (29. März 2017)

SimonSlowfood schrieb:


> Gestern die Asus RX480 eingebaut. Von der Leistung bin ich überzeugt, aber leider zirpt das Ding hörbar bei 60 fps  Geht also wohl Ende der Woche zurück zum MM. Vielleicht hab ich Glück und sie geben mir n Austausch Modell, ansonsten Geld zurück.



Kopfhörer auf und lauter drehen. Das wäre schade, die Karte soll ja ganz gut sein lt. Tests.


----------



## foldinghomealone (29. März 2017)

alexk94 schrieb:


> @foldinghomealone
> Kann sein, aber die 470 lässt sich besser untervolten als eine RX 480. Bis zu -100 mV sind drinnen.
> .... Mit untervolten wird sich der Stromverbrauch noch weiter senken und Lautstärke sinkt gleich auch mit...



Ich würde dennoch auf eine RX 480 setzen - was ich zwar trotzdem nicht tun würde, Pascal sei dank. 
Die Leistungsunterschiede sind zu groß.

Undervolting und Lautstärke ist so eine Sache. Man muss sich vorher ein bisschen schlau machen bzgl. Temps der anderen Komponenten. 
Nur weil du den Chip kühler hältst, werden die anderen Komponenten aber nicht kühler. Laufen sie schon am Limit und nimmst ihnen dann auch noch Luft weg, kann es sein, dass du sie unabsichtlich überhitzt.


----------



## Rarek (29. März 2017)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Bei Pascal kann man mit SW-Mitteln à la Afterburner das nicht bewerkstelligen.



ja Pascal.... weil NV mal schneller war und es unterbindet...
früher konnteste deine GPU's noch rösten


----------



## SimonSlowfood (29. März 2017)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Kopfhörer auf und lauter drehen. Das wäre schade, die Karte soll ja ganz gut sein lt. Tests.



Damit gehts ja, aber leider sind auch mal andere Leute im Raum oder ich spiele mit Sound über meine Boxen. Trotzdem hörbar. Vor allem nervt mich, das es halt wirklich bei 60 fps schon da ist. Wenns jetzt im Menü eines spiels bei 200FPS n bisschen pfeift, wärs ok, aber so ists leider n NoGo.

Edit: die 15 Mio Punkte sind geknackt, ich bin bei den "oberen 10.000" (User Rank) angekommen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. März 2017)

Huhu Extremfolder,

habt Ihr dieses Thema gelesen und wenn ja, wie sehen Eure Erfahrungen mit Nvidia Pascal aus? Gibt es schon Ausfälle?
Nvidia zu Pascal: "Maximale Spannung verkürzt Lebensdauer auf ein Jahr"


----------



## foldinghomealone (29. März 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Huhu Extremfolder,
> 
> habt Ihr dieses Thema gelesen und wenn ja, wie sehen Eure Erfahrungen mit Nvidia Pascal aus? Gibt es schon Ausfälle?
> Nvidia zu Pascal: "Maximale Spannung verkürzt Lebensdauer auf ein Jahr"



Blättere mal ein, zwei Seiten vor...


----------



## arcDaniel (29. März 2017)

So hier die gute und schlechte Nachricht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ja meine Lieferung ist angekommen, jetzt heisst es putzen, planen, zusammenbauen, allerdings bedeutet dies ebenfalls Faltpause. Vielleicht noch nicht heute, aber spätestens Anfang nächster Woche wird es los gehen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. März 2017)

Ganz schön ramponiert die Verpackung aber solang es sich nur auf die Verpackung ist geht es ja.


----------



## JayTea (29. März 2017)

SimonSlowfood schrieb:


> Edit: die 15 Mio Punkte sind geknackt, ich bin bei den "oberen 10.000" (User Rank) angekommen.


Kannst ja versuchen mich einzuholen!   (Platz 134 momentan im Team.)

@Daniel: très chic! Viel Erfolg und Spaß beim Umbau...ich bin gespannt! 

Apropos Lieferung. Bei uns ist heute auch eine eingetroffen. Diese beinhaltet unter anderem einen neuen Laptop für meine Partnerin, da ihrer letzte Woche auf sehr dreiste Weise gestolen wurde. Verbaut ist im neuen Gerät ein i5 7200U. Den werde ich mit dem NaCl konfrontieren und im entsprechenden Thread verlauten lassen, was dieser im Stande ist zu leisten.


----------



## SimonSlowfood (30. März 2017)

JayTea schrieb:


> Kannst ja versuchen mich einzuholen!   (Platz 134 momentan im Team.)



Das wird schwierig, da bräuchte ich ne 2te 1050Ti für. Aber da bin ich dann irgendwann zu geizig für


----------



## JayTea (30. März 2017)

Hehe  Okay, don't stress! 

Bezüglich des Acer-Laptops muss ich zurückrudern. Nach dem Auspacken fiel mir auf, dass das Ding nur einen integrierten Akku hat ...für mich ein absoluter FAIL! 
Dieser wird sobald das Netzteil angeschlossen ist immer "schön" auf 100% geprügelt, was ja bekanntermaßen absolutes Gift für einen Lithium-Akku ist. Ich kann also gar nicht mehr darüber entscheiden, dass ich das Gerät langfristig benutzen möchte, ohne das ich bedeutende Einbußen habe. Ich gehe davon aus, dass die Akkukapazität nach wenigen Jahren bloß noch bei der Hälfte liegt und ich nach fünf Jahren kaum mehr ohne Steckdose auskomme! 
in Deutschland wird momentan ein Geschiss um NOx-Werte und Feinstaub gemacht und an dieser Stelle ist die Umwelt scheißegal? Nur, weil die Umweltverschmutzung und Ausbeutung (der Erde *und* der Menschen) für Rohstoffe à la seltene Erden, Gold, Lithium weit, weit weg woanders stattfindet. Das kann es ja wohl nicht sein!!   Der Akku ist in meinen Augen ein Verschleißteil was man problemlos wechseln können muss, ohne dafür das ganze Gerät zerlegen zu müssen - was man selbst wahrscheinlich gar nicht kann. Wohlmöglich muss das ganze Gerät eingeschickt werden und das auch, falls (kurz nach Ablauf der Garantie natürlich) eine der vier Zellen den Geist aufgegeben hat?! Ich bin echt stinkig!! 
Kennt jemand einen anderen Hersteller, wo man eher auf Nachhaltigkeit setzt?


----------



## foldinghomealone (30. März 2017)

Ein wechselbarer Akku wäre kein Kriterium für mich. V.A. was Nachhaltigkeit angeht ist ein wechselbarer Akku auch nicht besser als einer der ausgebaut werden muss. 
Aber jeder hat andere Kriterien...

Ich glaube Lenovo verbaut noch wechselbare Akkus, zumindest bei einigen Modellen und Fujitsu bietet Akkupacks für DVD-Laufwerk an.


----------



## JayTea (30. März 2017)

Die Nachhaltigkeit bezieht sich natürlich nicht auf den Akku selbst sondern auf das Endgerät. Die Nachhaltigkeit besteht also darin, dass ich den Laptop nach einem Tausch wieder länger weiterbenutzen kann!
Es ist wirklich tricky herauszufinden, was für ein Akku verbaut ist. Bei acer selbst, bei geizhals und bei mindfactory steht nirgendwo etwas darüber, dass der Akku fest verbaut ist. Für mich ist das aber sehr wichtig. Ganz im Gegensatz dazu, ob der Akku nun aus zwei, vier oder sechs Zellen besteht. Diese Nebensächlichkeit steht wiederum überall!?


----------



## foldinghomealone (30. März 2017)

Auch bei Geräten mit eingebauten Akkus kann man den tauschen, falls er wirklich kaputt gehen sollte. 
Das kann jeder Reparatur-Service und das sollte auch nicht so viel mehr kosten als ein wechselbarer Akku.


----------



## JayTea (30. März 2017)

Zwishen "theoretisch wechselbar" und "ich kann selbst entscheiden und ihn komplett rausnehmen" liegt für mich ein großer Unterschied. 
Naja, letztenendes entscheidet es meine Partnerin selbst. Ich werde derweil das Ding und die ggf. doch vorhandenen Einstellmöglichkeiten suchen. Achja, NaCl kann man natürlich aus Interesse trotzdem mal kurz anwerfen. 
[/offtopic]


----------



## foldinghomealone (30. März 2017)

Wenn dir bei einem NB mit Wechselakku in 5 Jahren der Akku kaputtgeht und du den wechseln willst, musst du dann aber auch ein Ersatzteil dafür bekommen können. Das ist sowieso dann die größte Frage.
Jetzt gleich einen Wechselakku mitkaufen und auf Halde legen ist auch keine sinnvolle Alternative weil du nicht weißt, ob der nicht benutzte Akku in 5 Jahren immer noch funktioniert.


----------



## chischko (30. März 2017)

Dell hat mMn noch die beste Note verdient wenn es um Zugänglichkeit der Komponenten etc. geht... vielleicht nicht gerade bei den ultradünnen Lifestyleprodukten aber bei den professionelleren (Lattitude etc.) sind die was das angeht echt gut.


----------



## JayTea (30. März 2017)

Ein Gerät von Dell habe ich in ähnlicher Ausstattung gefunden. Aber erstens steht dann beim Preis statt einer 6 eine 8 vorne und zweitens stand beim Akku auch "integriert" in Klammern dabei; also das K.O.-Kriterium. 

Zur allgemeinen Info: der oben verlinkte i5 7200U (2C/4T)@3,1GHz schafft im NaCl circa 8,400PPD.


----------



## foldinghomealone (30. März 2017)

Auch Windows auf Höchstleistung eingestellt?


----------



## harley765 (30. März 2017)

JayTea spricht mir aus der Seele. Lenovo hat einige Geräte wo der Akku noch entfernt werden kann. Aber neuerdings auch immer weniger. 
Ich wäre für einen zusätzlichen Button am LapTop. (BinLaden / BinNichtLaden) So kann jeder selber entscheiden wie er will..


----------



## JayTea (30. März 2017)

@foldinghomealone: Ich glaub da ist kein großer Unterschied. Zumindest war die Taktfrequenz identisch. Die obige Angabe bezieht sich auf eine 9019er WU. Jetzt habe ich nochmal eine runtergeladen (diesmal mit dem Höchstleistungs-Profil) und da bringt es eine 9020er WU ebenso auf 8.400PPD.
Also in etwa so viel wie der Core2Quad auf 2,8-3GHz! Hmm...15W zu 100W in etwa?!? 

Irgendwie spinnt aber der NaCl seit vorgestern rum. Da werden einfach keine Punkte ausgespuckt, allerdings immer bloß in einem (kurzen) Zeitfenster am Tag.

@harley: Danke für deine Unterstützung! 
Ich habe ein Lenovo E570 im Auge. M.2 SSD (statt SATA), IPS Panel, 100 g leichter, Akku einfach hinten am Gerät wechselbar, nur USB 3.0 . Kostet allerdings auch 180€uro mehr!
Ich werds meiner Partnerin mal in dosierter Form vorstellen und dann muss sie sagen, was sie möchte.


----------



## arcDaniel (30. März 2017)

Zum Thema Laptop/Akk; nach mehreren schlechten Erfahrungen mit (tut mir leid für den Ausdruck) billig Laptops, haben wir uns zu Hause für ein Macbook Pro entschieden. Auch wenn hier das Akku fest verbaut ist, bekommt man nach X Jahren noch eher Ersatz, zudem ist die Qualität um einiges besser. Jetzt nach 4 Jahren, noch immer keine merkliche Abnutzung und wir achten 0 auch Akku-schonenden Betrieb. 

Bei billig Teilen, sogar wo man das Akku wechseln konnte, machte dieser sehr früh schlapp und Ersatz was auch nicht so einfach zu bekommen, wenn überhaupt.

Damit will ich jetzt aber nicht sagen, dass Apple das beste ist, es gibt auch noch andere super Produkte. Leider sind diese, wenn man die reinen "Werte" betrachtet übermässig teuer. Meine Freundin, hat einen Arbeitslaptop und hier war ich selbst verwundert, was Firmen für Geräte von Lenovo, Dell oder HP zur Verfügung stehen und wie lange der Support für Ersatzteile dort ist. Natürlich sehen die nicht sonderlich ansprechend aus. Aber man muss wissen was man will.

Meine Schwägerin hat z.b. eine Suface Pro 3 in der kleinsten Ausführung, für ihren Gebrauch reicht es völlig und auch hier ist die Qualität deutlich besser, aber wieder steht ein deutlich höherer Preis im Raum. Persönlich, bin ich auch zu einem Surface Pro geneigt, fall unser Macbook Pro mal den Geist aufgibt, dann reden wir aber mindestens von einem zukünftigen Surface Pro 5.

Gebrauch ist eben auch ein wichtiger Faktor, für was soll das Laptop genutzt werden?


----------



## JayTea (30. März 2017)

Momentan noch fürs Studium bzw. Promotion. Also Office/Recherche/Surfen hauptsächlich. Natürlich geht das auch mit einem 400-500€uro Gerät aber die Wertigkeit ist uns auch wichtig. Nicht unbedingt, damit es nach X Jahren noch aussieht wie vorher sondern damit die Umwelt weniger belastet wird. a) Durch die Herstellung eines neuen Produktes was "frühzeitiger" neu produziert und gekauft werden muss und b) durch den vermehrt entstehenden Elektroschrott, den Kinder in Dritte Welt Ländern auf giftigen Deponien zusammenklauben.


arcDaniel schrieb:


> Meine Freundin, hat einen Arbeitslaptop und hier war ich selbst verwundert, was Firmen für Geräte von Lenovo, Dell oder HP zur Verfügung stehen und wie lange der Support für Ersatzteile dort ist.


Positiv oder negativ verwundert?


----------



## arcDaniel (30. März 2017)

Positiv, sie hat im Moment ein Elitebook 8470p von 2012 und noch immer zufrieden damit. Man merkt einfach, dass das Ding für den Arbeitsalltag gebaut wurde und nicht als Lifestyle Produkt. Es ist nicht schön, bietet aber Funktion. Kühlung ist z.b. für ein Notebook sehr gut, dafür wiegt das Teil auch entsprechend... Ob ich mir so ein Teil Privat kaufen würde? Das ist eine andere Frage.

Meine Mutter z.b. ist beratungsresistent und glaubt lieber dem xx-Verkäufer, welcher seine Restware los werden möchte... deshalb kauft sie fast Jährlich einen neuen sub 500 Euro Laptop und jammert jedes man wenn ich vorbeischaue, dass irgendwas nicht mehr geht, dabei braucht sie ihn eigentlich nur zum Surfen und gelegentlich einen Brief tippen...


----------



## JeansOn (30. März 2017)

JeansOn schrieb:


> Den meisten ist es zwar eh Jacke wie Hose:
> Es gibt ein Problem mit der Gutschrift für einige CPU-WUs.
> Das Problem besteht schon seit etwa einer Woche und wurde zunächst zwei bestimmten Servern zugeordnet.
> 
> ...




*Re: missing credit for several wu's  [Proj's 86nn & 137nn]*

https://foldingforum.org/styles/prosilver/imageset/icon_post_target.gifby *tug27224* » Thu Mar 30, 2017 7:39 pm 
                            I'm really sorry for the delay. I've been  working on this since the issue arose, as there were several errors  occurring at that time.
It turns out that there had been an update to  the firewall ruleset for these two work servers so the points that had  been earned could not be relayed to the appropriate servers.
This issue has been fixed.
In  addition, the log of points earned during this downtime has remained  intact since the WUs were successfully returned and accounted for.


----------



## Bumblebee (31. März 2017)

... wie man dem Punkte-Peak von gestern entnehmen kann wurden einige Resultate "wiedergefunden"
Ich hoffe bloss, dass die wichtigen *Daten* nicht auch "verschwunden" waren


----------



## Rarek (31. März 2017)

ah wunderbar... bei mir wurden auch mal eben 80k wiedergefunden ^^


----------



## JeansOn (31. März 2017)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> ... wie man dem Punkte-Peak von gestern entnehmen kann wurden einige Resultate "wiedergefunden"
> Ich hoffe bloss, dass die wichtigen *Daten* nicht auch "verschwunden" waren



Ich bin geneigt, den Äußerungen zu glauben, daß die Resultate übernommen wurden, zumal die uploads fehlerfrei sind. 
Punkte sind fürs Team. Wenn andere sich freuen, sollte man sich auch kümmern.  
Habe nicht so viel gefunden wie Rarek, aber ein paar durchschnittliche Produktionstage kommen da schon zusammen.


----------



## foldinghomealone (31. März 2017)

Solange die WU i.O. war sind mir solche Kleinigkeiten egal.


----------



## arcDaniel (31. März 2017)

So mein Client steht auf "Finishing".

Wenn die WU fertig ist, geht mein PC in die Wartung und Aufpolierung 

Der neue Radi ist schon geputzt und ich wunderte mich was da raus kam. Klares Wasser rein, gelbe Brühe raus...

Wenn alles sauber ist, werde ich den Kreislauf einmal mit nur destiliertem Wasser laufen lassen, dann einmal mit EKWB-Wasser und ein letztes Mal neu mit EKWB-Wasser auffüllen. Danach müsste der Loop sauber fliessen.


----------



## foldinghomealone (31. März 2017)

Hat jemand eine Liste/Excel-Datei mit unseren Team-Usern und der EOC-User ID?

Also bei mir wäre das folgendermaßen:
foldinghomealone 717775
foldinghomealone - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Holdie (1. April 2017)

Schau mal hier

Dropbox - Microsoft Excel-Arbeitsblatt (neu).xlsx

edit: sind leider keine ID´s drin, war ich wohl zu schnell oder es ist einfach schon zu spät


----------



## arcDaniel (1. April 2017)

Aaaaaaaaah.... ich brauch eure Hilfe oder Rat (es wird wieder Off-Topic)

Bin dabei die Wakü zu putzen und ja ich dachte mir schon dass der CPU-Kühler versifft wäre, aber so:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Damit reicht es aber nicht, die Dichtung klebte fest. Als ich diese entlich behutsam los hatte, war sie sehr raus auf der angeklebten Seite, sowie hingen dort wir Kupferspäne drin! der Deckel ist ebenfalls an der Verbrauchung leicht porös! 

Was habe ich daraus gelernt? Radiatoren vor Inbetriebnahme PUTZEN!!!!!!!!!!

Was heisst das nun? Ja ein neuer CPU-Block. Was meint ich, dann sofort einen Nickel-Deckel oder ein POM Acetal? (auf Plexi habe ich keine Lust mehr)

Bei der Bestellung bin ich jetzt am überlegen, ob ich meine DDC Pumpe durch eine D5 ersetzen soll, was meint ihr?

Zudem bekomme man im Moment für meine GPU den Wakü-Block mit 35%. An sich ist es blöd eine GPU zu kaufen, wo ein Fullcover drauf ist um es gegen anderes Fullcover zu ersetzten. Jedoch habe ich das Vertrauen ins Plexi verloren, weiter habe ich angst das Fullcover zum säubern zu öffnen, noch weiter weiss ich nicht wie lange diese Aktion dauert. Schein ein Abverkauf zu sein und dann weiss ich nicht, ob ich danach überhaupt noch einen Block für die MSI bekommen würde (Falls nötig).

Helft mir, möchte diese Bestellung so schnell wie möglich erledigen, damit ich mein System wieder zusammen bekommen und weiter falten kann


----------



## JayTea (1. April 2017)

Bäh, sieht echt so aus als hätte der schon mal bessere Zeiten gesehen. Aber hat er diese wirklich komplett hinter sich? Kannst du ihn nicht ordentlich (mit Zahnbürste) schrubben und wiederverwenden?
Was spricht gegen Plexi? Das hat ansich ja nichts mit der Verschmutzung zu tun, oder?!
Von den Pumpen habe ich leider keine Ahnung. Kannst du gut bei den kollegen im Wakü-Quatsch-Thread nachfragen.
Beim GPU-Block würde ich auf jeden Fall erst selbst Versuchen Hand anzulegen und zu reinigen. Bisschen fummelig könnte es mit dem großen, langen Dichtungsring werden, den ordentlich in die Vertiefung zurückzubekommen. Sollte mit Geduld aber auch machbar sein. Wenn das alles entgegen meiner Erwartung nicht klappt, kannst du ja immer noch einen neuen kaufen. Halte ich aber erstmal für übertrieben.


----------



## arcDaniel (1. April 2017)

Also der Block liegt nun schon 4 Stunden in sehr konzentrierter Zitronensäure, er sieht zwar schon minimal besser aus, allerdings sind noch immer Teile, die gehen nicht mit der Bürste weg, das ist steinhart. Viel würde es aber auch nicht bringen, das das Top bei der Verschraubung etliche sichtbare Risse aufweist. Das Top bekommt man auch nicht einzeln nach.

Ich habe allerdings etwas nachgeforscht und herausgefunden, dass das Top vom EK-Supremacy MX nicht aus Plexiglas besteht sondern aus MOBS Polymer.
Ich bin auch nicht grundsätzlich gegen Plexiglas, nur haben diese Risse mir schon etwas Angst gemacht. Wenn ich nun einen neuen Block bestelle, stellt sich natürkich die Frage:
-Plexiglas --> "günstig" und man sieht die Verschmutzung frühzeitig
-POM --> gleicher Preis, unempfindlicher
-Nickel --> deutlich Teurer, noch unempfindlicher, vielleicht durch die grössere Kühlfläche, bessere Temperaturen

Habe die Seahawk jetzt mal ausgebaut, näher betrachtet und die sieht eigentlich sehr gut aus. Es ist nur eine wirklich sehr geringe Verschmutzung beim genauen Hinsehen zu erkennen (Der Dreck hatte sich ja schon im CPU-Block und dem Block der vorherigen RX480 festgesetzt...). Hier sehe ich mittlerweile keinen wirklichen Handlungsbedarf mehr. Werde hier nur vielleicht das neue Terminal von EKWB verbauen  EK-FC Terminal Rotary 90deg - Black  – EK Webshop . 

Zur Pumpe; naja die Kollegen aus der Wakü Abteilung, werden mit mit der SuFu beschimpfen und was man da so findet, scheinen die Meinungen zwischen D5 vs DDC in etwa so zu verlaufen wir AMD vs Intel vs Nvidia... Hier geht dies meist zivilisierter runter 

Meine D5 ist eigentlich noch in einem super zustand, allerdings soll die D5 leiser sein, zuverlässiger (beim Falten wichtig) sein, besser Regelbar sein, etwas mehr Strom verbrauchen (beim Falten nicht so gut). Für die D5 bekommt man bessere Halter, mit denen ich sie im neuen Gehäuse deutlich besser unterbringen könnte. Optisch gefällt die D5 mir ebenfalls besser. Wäre der Preis, allerdings kann ich die DDC ja immer nich verkaufen.


----------



## chischko (1. April 2017)

Kann Dir die D5 wärmstens empfehlen allerdings ohne die DDC jemals getestet zu haben. Hab sie mir der Aquatuning Elektonik genommen und kann sie wirklich perfekt regeln, ist unhörbar, bärenstark und vielseitig was das Zubehör angeht etc. Leider nicht ganz billig.


----------



## arcDaniel (1. April 2017)

chischko schrieb:


> Kann Dir die D5 wärmstens empfehlen allerdings ohne die DDC jemals getestet zu haben. Hab sie mir der Aquatuning Elektonik genommen und kann sie wirklich perfekt regeln, ist unhörbar, bärenstark und vielseitig was das Zubehör angeht etc. Leider nicht ganz billig.



Also eine gute Behälter/Pumpe Kombi mit DDC ist auch nicht wirklich billiger. Habe mich im Moment für diese folgende entschieden:
EK-XRES 140 Revo D5 PWM (incl.pump) - Glass   – EK Webshop

Da es eigentlich egal ist ob ich Heute oder Morgen Abend bestellte, bin ich natürlich dankbar für weitere Tips  Ich kann mich noch immer nicht entscheiden, welchen CPU-Block ich nehmen soll.


----------



## JayTea (1. April 2017)

Huii, klingt sehr hartnäckig; das hatte ich nicht erwartet. Welchen Korrosionsschutz hast du noch gleich verwendert? Das kann ja nicht bloß an den Löt*fett*-Rückständen aus dem Radiator stammen!
Deckel mit Riss(en) weiterzuverwenden ist natürlich grob fahrlässig.   Die "größere" Kühlfläche bei einem Metalldeckel ist in meinen Augen zu vernachlässigen. Am Ende ists geschmackssache.
Der Zustand der Seahawk klingt doch gut. Da würde ich auch erstmal nix machen und in Zukunft bist du ja mit einem sauberen System, frischem Wasser und ordentlichem Zusatz bestens gerüstet, sodass keine Verschlechterung des Zustandes zu erwarten ist!


----------



## arcDaniel (1. April 2017)

Die Seahawk lieft ja jetzt auch "nur" etwa ein Monat und da hatte ich schon einen Teil der Flüssigkeit getauscht.
Was soll ich sagen, da der Block eh nicht mehr zu gebrauchen ist, versuche ich mit noch konzentriertet Zitronensäure ihn sauber zu bekommen, wird auch so langsam wieder, aber wie gesagt, ohne intakten Deckel nicht zu gebrauchen.
Im Moment habe ich die Plexiglas  Variante im Warenkorb. 

Also die Kruste ist grün/bläulich und auch im Wasser waren massig grüne Partikel. Damals habe ich, die ganze Putzerei als übertrieben gehalten und rein gar nichts geputzt, wirklich von der Verpackung zusammengebaut und los. Als Schutzmittel nutze ich das EKWB EKoolant Clear, sollte eigentlich ausreichen. Vielleicht war meine Mischung nicht richtig oder bei dem Dreck wurden Wirkstoffe "neutralisiert"... weiss nicht. 

Jetzt bei meinem neuen Radi, ebenfalls ein EKWB 240 SE, sah ich erst was da für ein Dreck rausgekommen ist. Ich bin ja auch dabei die anderen Teile zu säubern und auch da kam noch Dreck aus den Radis.

Was erstaunlich sauber war, war die Pumpe, sprich der Rotor, das Reservoir war komplett mit kleinen Partikeln verunreinigt.


----------



## JayTea (2. April 2017)

Seit ein paar Tagen erscheinen beim 9 am checkpoint *keine* NaCl-WU mehr in der Statistik auf. Die Clients laufen aber soweit ich es im Blick habe durch. 
Kann das jemand bei sich bestätigen? (Wovon ich eigentlich ausgehe, denn man sieht es auch in der Teamstatistik, dass zu diesem Zeitpunkt die Anzahl nach unten geht.)


----------



## arcDaniel (2. April 2017)

So, ich habe die Vernunft siegen lassen und doch nicht die D5 mit bestellt, jedoch einen besseren Halter für meine DDC.
Wechseln kann ich noch immer und im schlimmsten Fall habe ich halt einen Halter welchen ich später nicht mehr benötigen würde, für 12Euro gekauft. Andererseits hätte ich hier eine DDC Pumpe liegen, welche doch sehr gut ist und neu auch (in dieser Kombo) über 100Euro kostet... 

Als Block habe ich nun die POM Version mit Nickel-Boden genommen. 

Für die Seahawk habe ich nur ein neues FC-Terminal mit drehbaren Gelenken dazu bestellt.

Leider wird das Falten doch etwas warten müssen, denn obwohl vorrätig, sollen die Teile erst am 07.04 versandt werden. Kann mich nicht erinnern, dass dies letztes Mal auch so lange gedauert hat... Jedoch habe ich bis dahin Zeit, mich um die anderen Sachen vom wieder zusammen Bauen zu beschäftigen.

Weiter habe ich eine E-Mail an EKWB gemacht, ob es irgendwie möglich ist, das Top der Seahawk EK (grosses Top welches das ganze PCB bedeckt und nicht nur einen teil wie die Version von EKWB selbst) in einer POM Version zu bekommen. Wäre dies möglich, für ich sie mit Freude öffnen


----------



## Cartesius (2. April 2017)

JayTea schrieb:


> Seit ein paar Tagen erscheinen beim 9 am checkpoint *keine* NaCl-WU mehr in der Statistik auf. Die Clients laufen aber soweit ich es im Blick habe durch.
> Kann das jemand bei sich bestätigen? (Wovon ich eigentlich ausgehe, denn man sieht es auch in der Teamstatistik, dass zu diesem Zeitpunkt die Anzahl nach unten geht.)



Jop, ist mir leider auch schon aufgefallen, da gehen mir an manchen Tagen knapp 30 NaCl-WUs flöten


----------



## JayTea (3. April 2017)

Heute immer noch/schon wieder! 

Wenn ich den Kollegen im FoldingForum richtig verstehe, beschreibt er das gleiche Problem.


----------



## foldinghomealone (3. April 2017)

Sieht so aus, ja. Mal schaun, was die Kollegen antworten


----------



## brooker (3. April 2017)

... frohe Kunde schallt ins Land: *FoPaSa-GPUs haben sich zu uns verrannt! 

Ich kann GTX 970 mit reiner Luft- oder Wasserkühlung anbieten. Wer Interesse hat, bitte hier melden! *

Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften


----------



## arcDaniel (4. April 2017)

Gibt es noch immer keine Zuversichtlichen Werte für Ryzen beim Falten?

Wenn ich nach etwas auf meine Wakü Teile Warten muss, komme ich in Versuchung nach schnell ein R5 1600 Sytem zu ordern...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cartesius (4. April 2017)

@arcDaniel: 
Es  gibt in Holdies PPD-Tabelle mittlerweile einige Einträge für den R7 1800X (0xa4-WU ca. 50k - 65k & 0xa7-WU ca. 110k - 120k). 
Ob diese Werte nun zuversichtlich sind, musst du entscheiden...


----------



## JayTea (4. April 2017)

brooker schrieb:


> ... frohe Kunde schallt ins Land: *FoPaSa-GPUs haben sich zu uns verrannt!
> 
> Ich kann GTX 970 mit reiner Luft- oder Wasserkühlung anbieten. Wer Interesse hat, bitte hier melden! *
> 
> Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften


Was treibst du bloß, dass du solch potente Hardware einfach so für die FoPaSa anbieten kannst?! Im Thread steht sogar was von 1070ern!


----------



## foldinghomealone (4. April 2017)

@JT & RC:
Auf den ersten Blick sieht es nicht so aus, als ob zu einer bestimmten Zeit NaCl-Wus nicht gezählt werden. 
Um das aber verifizieren zu können, müsste man über einen bestimmten Zeitraum (v.A. in der besagten Zeit 9Uhr) vergleichen, was lt. NaCl hochgeladen wird und was auch registriert wird:
KakaoStats
KakaoStats

Edit: Es tut sich was:
Joe H: I hadn't noticed that gap period spot checking the log, I will bring it to the attention of the persons managing projects on that server.

Do the points eventually show up, or just seem to disappear for good? About how many WU's were processed during that time period as compared to just the two that showed up to cause the total to jump to 490,500

The Chrome console is accessed by pressing F12. It has been a while since I used it, but I seem to recall information as to the Project, run, clone and gen being displayed as part of the download of a new WU.


----------



## JayTea (4. April 2017)

Die letzten Tage wird bei mir um 13:20, 12:20 bzw. 11:20 Uhr immer bloß eine WU gelistet. Das kann ansich nicht sein, weil eigentlich zwei NaCl abliefern müssten.
So ganz werde ich nicht schlau draus was dort im Thread besprochen wurde aber es scheinen ja mehrere Donors zu sein, die das Problem haben. Und der Moderator scheint sich der Sache angenommen zu haben und dem nachzugehen.

Miss Edith: liegt scheinbar am Server der die WUs wieder entgegen nehmen sollten. Entweder er akzeptiert zu dem beschriebenen Zeitpunkt keine uploads oder die WU werden korrekt hochgeladen aber nicht gezählt/registriert. Kann ich leider selbst grade nicht genauer nachforschen.
Ich bin gespannt wie lange es dauert, bis der Moderator den Missstand weitergegeben hat bzw wie lange es am Ende effektiv dauert, bis es behoben wurde. Man kennt den “Haufen“ in Stanford ja inzwischen....


----------



## JayTea (5. April 2017)

Problem scheint gelöst!


----------



## foldinghomealone (6. April 2017)

gelöst und nachgebucht oder nur gelöst?


----------



## JayTea (6. April 2017)

Nur gelöst, dass die WU/Punkte wieder in der Statistik auftauchen. Nachgebuchte WU/Punkte konnte ich nicht leider bisher nicht ausmachen.


----------



## arcDaniel (6. April 2017)

So heute gibt es einen neuen Nvidia Treiber 381.65 

Leider kann ich kurzfristig diesen nicht testen, da mein System in Einzelteilen liegt. Hier ebenfalls eine kleinere Off-Topic Neuigkeit; ich werde meinen Block von der GTX1080 doch jetzt öffnen, allerdings bekomme ich ein POM Top (allerdings eine kürzer Version als die normale Seahawk) und ein neues Set O-Ringe. Ich weiss, wäre nicht nötig gewesen, möchte aber basteln  leider leidet hier meine Falterei...

Ich habe mich ebenfalls gegen ein Ryzen System, jedenfalls im Moment, entschieden, aus folgenden Gründen:
-MB wäre schon beschlossen, es würde ein MSI Tomahawk werden, das Board wäre im Moment das beste Argument dafür...
-Ram ist nicht beschlossen, ich wünsche mir ein 3200mhz Set am Liebsten von Crucial und das ganze in 2x16gb Riegeln, wirklich passend gibt es da nix und im Bereich 32gb wirds noch extrem teuer. Ein billiges 2x8gb / 2400mhz Set würde nachher nur extrem schwer zu verkaufen sein
-ein wirkliches Leistungsplus zu meinem Aktuellen System, hätte ich nur in sehr gut Multi-Threaded Anwendungen einen Vorteil und Ehrlich, mir fällt im Moment nix ein
-mein Aktuelles System läuft eigentlich super Stabil und Sparsam, wäre halt nur die Lust Ryzen zu haben/testen/basteln

Deshalb wird dies nach dem Sommer in Angriff genommen, dann werden wahrscheinlich auch die kleineren Kinderkrankheiten der Vergangenheit angehören.

Vielleicht gibt es dann ja auch mal wieder was vernünftiges fürs CPU Falten mit 16 Threads...


----------



## JeansOn (6. April 2017)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> So heute gibt es einen neuen Nvidia Treiber 381.65
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



-gute Idee mit den Kinderkrankheiten. Ich habe außerdem gerade erst mitbekommen, daß der Preis für nen Ryzen schon nachgegeben hat. 
-wenn Du dann Threads für CPU-Falten übrig hast, nur zu. Ich stelle aber fest, daß die A7 der 8xxx Projekte (es gibt auch A4) nicht mehr so performen, wie seinerzeit die ersten A7. Aber etwa 2x ist bei Ryzen realistisch, verglichen mit den A4 Projekten.


----------



## DrDave (6. April 2017)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> So heute gibt es einen neuen Nvidia Treiber 381.65


Läuft bis jetzt gut



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## foldinghomealone (7. April 2017)

Jetzt hab ich mal eine Frage bzgl. Leistungsaufnahme des Gesamtsystems.
Meines mit einem i5-6700k und einer 1070 benötigt derzeit beim Falten 200W.
HW Monitor zeigt 20W für die CPU und 70% Leistung der GPU.
Auf was beziehen sich die 70%? Ich denke nicht, dass es sich um das TDP handeln kann.

Wenn ich den Leistungsbedarf des Gesamtsystems mal rückwärts rechne:
200W x 92% (Platinum PSU) = 184W verfügbar
20W CPU --> 164W
70% x 150W TDP = 105W --> 60W für MB, RAM, Lüfter? Das ist doch deutlich zu viel...

Auch in Tests kann gelesen werden, dass diese Karte unter Volllast 180W zieht, was ja deutlich mehr ist als die TDP.

Kann mich mal jemand aufklären? Woher krieg ich raus, was meine GPU genau zieht?


----------



## Bumblebee (7. April 2017)

Läuft soweit gut - der neue Treiber


----------



## arcDaniel (9. April 2017)

Sieht also so aus, als müsste ich eine menge Updates erledigen bevor ich wieder Falten werde...

Das warten auch die einzelnen Bestellungen macht mich wahnsinnig;
-ein EKWB Packet verpasst, hoffe dass ich es morgen bekomme
-ein Case-King Pack ist noch unterwegs
-eine EKWB Sonderbestellung (über den Support) müsste auch im Laufe der Woche ankommen
-Final fehlte noch 1 90° Adapter, dieser kommt nun auch von EKWB mit der regulären Post, denke wird auch in der Woche sein

Bei dem Warten kommt man natürlich auf dumme "Ryzen"-Gedanken. Vor jahren war ich aber schon mal in einer sehr ähnlichen Situation;
Ich hatte ein Intel Q8300 System, welcher extrem gut mit 3,2ghz lief und dieses wechselte ich, einfach nur um einen AMD haben zu wollen, gegen ein Phenom II 965BE System. Final brachte mir das überhaupt keinen Vorteil, ich hatte mit der Systemstabilität danach sogar mehr Probleme als vorher...


----------



## wait (9. April 2017)

@arcDaniel

Wie heißt es so schön: In der Ruhe liegt die Kraft.


----------



## Ramonx56 (9. April 2017)

@arcDaniel 

Geht mir genauso. Mich juckt es auch in den Fingern. Werde aber noch auf Ryzen+ warten.
Habe lange überlegt, aber dann hat mich meine Vernunft gepackt. 
Da ich im Sommer mit meiner Ausbildung beginne, hoffe ich mal, dass mir 2018 mehr Geld zur Verfügung steht...
Wenn dann noch Star Citizen Released werden würde... könnte ich schwach werden.
So ein Ryzen+ Octa und ne VEGA Grafikkarte wären schon was feines. 
Vielleicht wird es auch wieder eine Nvidia. Je nachdem wie stromhungrig die VEGA Karten werden, da ich ab August gerne 8h/5 Tage die Woche falten würde.
Und ich möchte nicht mehr wie 200 Euro jährlich in Folding@Home stecken, da mir das mein zukünftiges Einkommen noch nicht ermöglicht.


----------



## arcDaniel (9. April 2017)

Geduld ist schwierig, ich habe jetzt mal hier im Marktplatz ein Angebot für einen i7 4790K abgeben, würde für meine Plattform etwas Lebensverlängernd wirken... Geld ist an sich nicht das Problem, dennoch musste ich bei meinem Angebot die Vernunfthandbremse ziehen (ob ich ihn bekomme hängt jetzt vom User ab, mein Angebot steht und da rüttle ich nicht mehr dran).

Ich bin noch nicht einmal auf Ryzen+ gespannt, sondern eher was AGESA 1.0.0.4 und zukünftige Versionen wirklich bringen und wie die DDR4-Ram Entwicklung weiterschreitet. Ein Preiswertes 2x26gb Set mit mindestens 3200mhz und sub 16 Timings zu einem vernünftigen Preis...


----------



## wait (9. April 2017)

Genau das ist auch mein Problem.
Ich würde gerne mal ein AMD-System bauen.
Aber der Ryzen, mit den noch vorhandenen Problemen überzeugt mich (noch) nicht.
Und so lange werde ich nicht warten.
Ein 7700K ist so gut wie sicher.


----------



## arcDaniel (9. April 2017)

also ein i7 7700K kommt für mich zu 100% nicht in Frage, da meine nächste Platform mit mehr als 4 Kerne bieten soll. Deshalb warte ich mindestens bis Skylake-X forgestellt wird und hier die Preise feststehen.


----------



## wait (9. April 2017)

Nun, ich habe momentan noch ein 4930K  6c/12t in meiner Kiste.
Das gesamte System zieht mir einfach zuviel Strom aus der Dose.
Nun will ich  einfach ein zweites Systen aufbauen.


----------



## FlyingPC (9. April 2017)

Ich hoffe, dass ich im Sommer endlich von meiner alten Plattform los komme und ein bisschen Geschwindigkeit in Sachen PC in meinem Leben Einzug findet. Deswegen werde ich höchst wahrscheinlich auf Ryzen setzen, da ich auf öfters mal Videos oder Animation rendern muss. Dafür muss ich als Schüler in den Sommerferien noch genügt Geld erarbeiten. Ich denke mal in der Documenta Stadt wird sich etwas finden.


----------



## arcDaniel (9. April 2017)

Bei mir sieht es im Moment auch ganz nach Ryzen aus. Jedoch sagt mir die Vernunft, dass ich noch etwas warten soll, da mein System aber im Moment in Einzelteilen liegt ist die Versuchung extrem gross. Bis Ende nächster Woche müssten alle Teile eingetroffen sein, dann kann ich mein System zusammenbauen und ich beruhige mich wieder etwas


----------



## Mr.Knister (9. April 2017)

Geht mir ähnlich wie FlyingPC. Ich habe zwar einen Sandy-i5, aber die USB-3.0-Ports haben sich verabschiedet. Da fehlt im Umgang mit externen Festplatten auch ein bisschen die Geschwindigkeit  Mehr als 4 Kerne sollen es bei einer neuen CPU dann schon sein.
Die Mittel wären zwar da, aber bis September nur in Form von Rücklagen für wichtige Anschaffungen. Da zählt so ein 8-Kerner nicht direkt zu


----------



## foldinghomealone (10. April 2017)

@Mr. Knister: USB PCIe-Karte für 15€


----------



## FlyingPC (10. April 2017)

Falls jemand Lüfter braucht!


----------



## Bumblebee (10. April 2017)

Zugegeben - ein Luxusproblem...

Aber ich muss erst noch einen 7700K und einen 6850K verarbeiten
Danach haben sich die gröbsten Ryzen-Probleme möglicherweise gelöst; reizen würde es mich nämlich schon ...


----------



## arcDaniel (10. April 2017)

So Heute ich mein POM Top (mit neuen Dichtungen) für die Seahawk bekommen. Der Support von EKWB ist wirklich klasse. Leider hatte ich bei EKWB vergessen neue Wärmeleitpads mit zu bestellen... Deshalb habe ich Thermal Grizzly Produkte bei CaseKing bestellt, und der Fahrer von GLS hat unser Haus nicht gefunden... Beim provisorischen zusammenbauen, habe ich dann noch bemerkt, dass ich undbedingt einen, 1, one, uno rrrrrh 90°C Adapter benötige, halt bei EKWB bestellt über den normalen Postweg, hoffe dieser kommt auch noch diese Woche, dann hätte ich alles zusammen.

Erstes Fazit zum Phanteks Evolv ATX; es ist klasse und extrem sauber verarbeitet. Für mein Vorhaben hat es die Perfekte grösse, ist aber auch zugegebener Weise keinen Millimeter zu gross. 

Ich habe zwar noch nicht alles zusammengebaut (klar fehlen ja noch ein paar Teile), so wie ich es mir aber schon im Kopf ausmale, wird es super. Es könnte nur noch mit einer D5/AGB Kombi verfeinert werden.

Sorry, ist viel OT, aber bin positiv aufgeregt, freue mich irgendwie richtig.


----------



## SimonSlowfood (10. April 2017)

Morgen ists soweit. Da entscheidet sich ob ich den 1700X der heute mit der Post kam (hat im Angebot 349€ gekostet) behalte oder obs doch ein R5 1600(X) wird als neues Herzstück.
Board wird ein Asus B350 Plus oder Gigabyte AB350 Gaming 3, bin mir noch nicht 100% sicher, tendiere aber zum Asus.  Dann wird ab Anfang nächster Woche gebastelt


----------



## SimonSlowfood (11. April 2017)

Es wird also ein R5 1600 (X) 
Hat für mich das bessere P/L Verhältnis, die 2 Kerne mehr sind mir den Aufpresi von 80-100€ nicht wert.


----------



## JayTea (11. April 2017)

@arcDaniel: schön zu lesen wie du abgehst! 

@Simon:  Echt nicht? Auch nicht im Hinblick auf eine längere Nutzungsdauer, wobei man davon ausgehen kann, dass mehr Kerne in Zukunft mehr hermachen?! 
Ich bin mal gespannt, ob nach dem Creators Update dieser Tage wieder ähnliche Probleme wie nach dem Anniversary Update/Redstone auftauchen. Damals hatte es den Grafikkartentreiber der nVIDIA-Karten zerlegt und es hieß:

FahCore_21.exe - Systemfehler
Das Programm kann nicht gestartet werden, da OpenCL.dll auf dem Computer fehlt. Installieren sie das Programm erneut, um das Problem zu beheben.

Damals verschaffte eine Neuinstallation des Treibers Abhilfe.


----------



## arcDaniel (11. April 2017)

@JayTea

Nutze ja die Insider Fast Builds von Windows 10 und hier kann ich dir sagen, dass nach jedem neuen Build der Nvidia Treiber neu installiert werden musste damit das OpenCL.dll Problem verschwindet.

Ich habe schon so meine Routine, was ich alles zu erledigen habe nach einen Build-Update


----------



## SimonSlowfood (11. April 2017)

JayTea schrieb:


> @Simon:  Echt nicht? Auch nicht im Hinblick auf eine längere Nutzungsdauer, wobei man davon ausgehen kann, dass mehr Kerne in Zukunft mehr hermachen?!



Ja. Das Thema, dass mehr Kerne in Zukunft her machen, hab ich damals beim kauf des Phenom auch oft gelesen. 6 Jahre später ist es dann endlich soweit, dass diese mehr an Kernen wirklich etwas bringt. 
Jetzt kommt erstmal ein R5 rein und in ein paar Jahren vielleicht dann ein dann aktueller und ausgereifter Ryzen Octa. Der Rechner wird auch hauptsächlich zum spielen genutzt, deswegen sehe ich kaum mehr Performance für 80-100€ mehr.


----------



## arcDaniel (11. April 2017)

Ich habe jetzt mal ein paar Reviews überflogen und werde doch eher zum 1700 greifen. Warum?

Ja er kostet mehr und ja im Moment sind 6Kerne eher der Sweetspot. Aber der die R5 weisen keine bessere Taktung auf, und der Stromverbrauch sehr blöd. Ich dachte eher, dass wenn 2 Kerne abgeschaltet werden, die CPU doch deutlich Sparsamer wird, aber nein der 1600X verbraucht fast das gleiche, wie ein 1700. Man könnte die verschiedenen Werte schon fast als Messtoleranz nehmen!


----------



## binär-11110110111 (11. April 2017)

Mein Back-UPS ES 700G (Faltrechner) hat heute seinen Ersteinsatz erfolgreich bestanden; zum Glück dauerte der Stromausfall nicht so lange. Hatte mir das Teil nach den schweren Unwettern hier am Niederrhein (Mai, Juni 2016) zugelegt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JayTea (11. April 2017)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> @JayTea
> 
> Nutze ja die Insider Fast Builds von Windows 10 und hier kann ich dir sagen, dass nach jedem neuen Build der Nvidia Treiber neu installiert werden musste damit das OpenCL.dll Problem verschwindet.
> 
> Ich habe schon so meine Routine, was ich alles zu erledigen habe nach einen Build-Update


Ouh ha, na da schießt meine Vorfreude ja gradezu durch die Decke...*NICHT*! 
Ist der aktuellste nvidia-Treiber genauso gut zu gebrauchen wie der alt-empfohlene 372.70er?


----------



## Zocker85 (12. April 2017)

habt ihr bei euren Faltrechnern Single Rail oder Multi Rail Netzteile?


----------



## binär-11110110111 (12. April 2017)

Zocker85 schrieb:


> habt ihr bei euren Faltrechnern Single Rail oder Multi Rail Netzteile?



Ich verwende das "Seasonic G-Series G-550W PCGH-Edition". Ist zwar Single-Rail, aber dennoch etwas sicherer.

SeaSonic G-Series G-550 550W PCGH-Edition aufgeschraubt


----------



## arcDaniel (12. April 2017)

Single-Rail --> no risk no fun 🤣


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. April 2017)

Multi-Rail > bequiet! Dark Power Pro 11, 850W

Gesendet von meinem XT1032 mit Tapatalk


----------



## JayTea (12. April 2017)

Multi-Rail - bequiet! Dark Power Pro 11, 750W


----------



## Ramonx56 (12. April 2017)

Multi-Rail - Leises Netzteil 550W High End PSU DARK POWER PRO 11 | 550W von be quiet!


----------



## foldinghomealone (12. April 2017)

von was redet ihr?
Ich hab ein SF Platinum King 450.
Vielleicht kann mich ja jemand aufklären


----------



## JayTea (12. April 2017)

Single-Rail versus Multi-Rail Netzteile
@foldinghomealone: Deines scheint ein Single-Rail NT zu sein.


----------



## brooker (12. April 2017)

... normal verwende ich BQ - Sprich MultiRail. Der OMF von Loebstraus hat aber SingleRail. Ich glaube bei wertige Herstellern ist es eine Glaubensfrage. Rein technisch würde ich persönlich immer zu MultiRail tendieren, wobei ich kein Netzteilspezi bin.


----------



## JayTea (12. April 2017)

Seit heute habe ich Probleme beim Download neuer WU. Die Übertragung dauert extrem lange, weil die Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit so mies ist. Manchmal bricht der Client den Download ab ("Transfer failed") und wendet sich an einen neuen Server. Zuletzt ist der Download aber bei 7,X% für zig Minuten hängen geblieben und es wurden keine Daten mehr übertragen. Habe daraufhin den Task gekillt und F@h-Client neu gestartet, woraufhin wieder eine neue WU geladen wurde.
Hat jemand anderes auch das Problem?


Spoiler



13:24:18:WU01:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: RUNNING gpu:0:GM206 [GeForce GTX 960] from 140.163.4.244
13:24:18:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 140.163.4.244:8080
13:24:18:WU00:FS01:0x21:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
13:24:18:WU00:FS01:0x21:Saving result file checkpointState.xml
13:24:18:WU00:FS01:0x21:Saving result file checkpt.crc
13:24:18:WU00:FS01:0x21:Saving result file log.txt
13:24:18:WU00:FS01:0x21:Saving result file positions.xtc
13:24:18:WU00:FS01:0x21:Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
13:24:19:WU00:FS01:FahCore returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
13:24:19:WU00:FS01:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:9181 run:13 clone:7 gen:351 core:0x21 unit:0x000001eaab436c9f57bdce0667a70ec8
13:24:19:WU00:FS01:Uploading 13.49MiB to 171.67.108.159
13:24:19:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.159:8080
13:24:19:WU01:FS01ownloading 2.54MiB
13:24:25:WU00:FS01:Upload 12.51%
13:24:31:WU00:FS01:Upload 29.19%
13:24:36:WU01:FS01ownload 4.92%
13:24:37:WU00:FS01:Upload 48.18%
13:24:43:WU00:FS01:Upload 68.10%
13:24:43:WU01:FS01ownload 7.37%
13:24:49:WU01:FS01ownload 9.83%
13:24:49:WU00:FS01:Upload 83.85%
13:24:55:WU00:FS01:Upload 98.68%
13:24:55:WU00:FS01:Upload complete
13:24:55:WU00:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
13:24:55:WU00:FS01:Final credit estimate, 31551.00 points
13:24:55:WU01:FS01ownload 12.29%
13:24:55:WU00:FS01:Cleaning up
13:25:11:WU01:FS01ownload 17.20%
13:26:49:WU01:FS01ownload 19.66%
13:27:03:WU01:FS01ownload 24.58%
13:27:10:WU01:FS01ownload 27.03%
13:27:16:WU01:FS01ownload 29.49%
13:27:24:WU01:FS01ownload 31.95%
13:30:22:WU01:FS01ownload 34.41%
13:30:24:ERROR:WU01:FS01:Exception: Transfer failed
13:30:24:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:80
13:30:25:WU01:FS01:Assigned to work server 140.163.4.244
13:30:25:WU01:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: READY gpu:0:GM206 [GeForce GTX 960] from 140.163.4.244
13:30:25:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 140.163.4.244:8080
13:30:29:WU01:FS01ownloading 2.54MiB
13:30:54:WU01:FS01ownload 2.46%
13:31:46:WU01:FS01ownload 4.92%
13:32:34:WU01:FS01ownload 7.38%


Meine Leitung ist vom Down-/Upload her okay; das habe ich gecheckt.
Im FoldingForum berichtet jemand über Abbrüche beim Upload mit selber Fehlermeldung. Daher würde ich es auf Stanford schieben, da die Mitarbeiter wohlmöglich schon zu sehr damit beschäftigt sind Ostereier und andere Leckereien zu verstecken?!


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (12. April 2017)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> von was redet ihr?
> Ich hab ein SF Platinum King 450.
> Vielleicht kann mich ja jemand aufklären



Single 

Ich persönlich benutze auch ein Single Rail (SF Leadex Platinum)


----------



## arcDaniel (12. April 2017)

Jedenfalls sagt SR oder MR absolut nix über die Qualität eines NT aus. Allerdings mat man mit MR eine höhere Sicherheit wenn mal etwas wegen einem Kurzschluss schief geht.

Hier sollte man aber auch sehen, dass manche MR die einzelnen Rails so stark auslegen, dass es noch nicht einmal mehr wirklich Sinn macht. Mein Antec (Delta) was ich hier liegen habe, sind die Rails teils mit 40A abgesichert. 

Wären die Rails jeweils mit 20A abgesichert, wäre dies um einiges Sicherer. Allerdings müsste man deutlich mehr überlegen wie man sein System aufteilt.
Denke hier sind gehen vielleicht viele Hersteller den SR-Weg, da es Noob-Safe ist, diese anzuschliessen ohne Stabilitätsprobleme zu verursachen.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (12. April 2017)

JayTea schrieb:


> Seit heute habe ich Probleme beim Download neuer WU. Die Übertragung dauert extrem lange, weil die Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit so mies ist. Manchmal bricht der Client den Download ab ("Transfer failed") und wendet sich an einen neuen Server. Zuletzt ist der Download aber bei 7,X% für zig Minuten hängen geblieben und es wurden keine Daten mehr übertragen. Habe daraufhin den Task gekillt und F@h-Client neu gestartet, woraufhin wieder eine neue WU geladen wurde.
> Hat jemand anderes auch das Problem? ...



Ja, Ich ! Bekomme derzeit nur zähflüssig kleine GPU-WUs, Download dauert z. T. recht lange oder bricht ab.


----------



## harley765 (12. April 2017)

ne hier tut es wie immer...  gerade eben zwei neue WU's erhalten


----------



## JayTea (12. April 2017)

Also ich musste vorhin vier oder sogar fünf Mal den Client abschießen und neu starten, weil kein Download durchging.


----------



## Cartesius (12. April 2017)

Also mein Client lädt sich seine WU anstandslos runter (eben gerade einen WU vom P11402, war allerdings auch die erste des heutigen Tages )


----------



## Zocker85 (12. April 2017)

würde gerne meinen rechner demnächst umrüsten, zur Zeit ist be quiet straight power mit gold und multi rail, allerdings würde ich gerne auf titanium umrüsten wollen und monatelang laufen lassen, allerdings sind diese alle mit single rail  und würde nicht tagtäglich den Rechner beobachten wollen


----------



## alextest (12. April 2017)

Nabend,

gleiches Download Problem hier:
11:29:41:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.157:8080
11:29:47:WU01:FS00:Upload 24.83%
11:29:48:WU00:FS00ownload 1.29%
11:29:53:WU01:FS00:Upload 42.45%
11:29:59:WU01:FS00:Upload 57.66%
11:30:01:WU00:FS00ownload 1.72%
11:30:06:WU01:FS00:Upload 74.48%
11:30:08:WU00:FS00ownload 2.15%
11:30:12:WU01:FS00:Upload 92.10%
11:30:19:WU01:FS00:Upload complete
11:30:19:WU01:FS00:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
11:30:19:WU01:FS00:Final credit estimate, 37507.00 points
11:30:19:WU01:FS00:Cleaning up
11:30:35:WU00:FS00ownload 2.58%
11:30:44:WU00:FS00ownload 3.01%
11:30:55:WU00:FS00ownload 3.44%

Temp. Lösung:
F@H Client beenden. Alle fah* Prozesse beenden und F@H Client neu starten - alles wieder OK.
Mal sehen ob das Problem noch mal auftritt, wenn die WU durch ist.


----------



## JayTea (12. April 2017)

@Cartesius: da haste wohl Glück gehabt und einen Server erwischt, der dir schnell eine WU bereitstellen kann.

@Zocker85: du musst deinen Rechner ja nicht unter ständiger Beobachtung haben...egal ob Single- oder Multi-Rail. Ansonsten frag auch nochmal bei den Experten im entsprechenden Netzteil-Unterforum nach falls dir Daniels Ausführung nicht reichen.

@alextest: Same here. So habe ich es heute auch schon mehrmals gehandhabt. Kann also gut sein, dass es über Nacht Probleme gibt.


----------



## Rarek (12. April 2017)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Jedenfalls sagt SR oder MR absolut nix über die Qualität eines NT aus. Allerdings mat man mit MR eine höhere Sicherheit wenn mal etwas wegen einem Kurzschluss schief geht.
> 
> Hier sollte man aber auch sehen, dass manche MR die einzelnen Rails so stark auslegen, dass es noch nicht einmal mehr wirklich Sinn macht. Mein Antec (Delta) was ich hier liegen habe, sind die Rails teils mit 40A abgesichert.
> 
> ...



noob sicherer...

mein Dark Power Pro 11 750W hat 4 Schienen für PCIe Strom... 2 mit 21A abgesichert und 2 mit 28A... (oder warens 26A ? )
ich hatte mich gewundert, warum meine GPU den POST verhindert, bis ich diese auf eine der 28'er Rails gepackt habe... seit dem läufts 

ps.
mein großer ist wieder am Netz und arbeitet bei BOINC fleißig gegen den Krebs ^^


----------



## JayTea (13. April 2017)

Also ich hatte die Nacht über und bis jetzt (soeben wurde eine neue WU geladen) keine Probleme mehr beim Download. 
Hoffen wir, dass es so bleibt!


----------



## alextest (13. April 2017)

Problem besteht teilweise immer noch. 11Min für den Download!

Und wie setze ich das hier als Spolier ein?


Spoiler



09:12:00:WU01:FS00:Uploading 21.86MiB to 140.163.4.245
09:12:00:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 140.163.4.245:8080
09:12:06:WU01:FS00:Upload 8.29%
09:12:08:WU00:FS00ownload 14.24%
09:12:12:WU01:FS00:Upload 22.30%
09:12:18:WU01:FS00:Upload 28.59%
09:12:19:WU00:FS00ownload 15.10%
09:12:24:WU01:FS00:Upload 42.60%
09:12:26:WU00:FS00ownload 15.97%
09:12:30:WU01:FS00:Upload 57.75%
09:12:32:WU00:FS00ownload 16.40%
09:12:36:WU01:FS00:Upload 75.76%
09:12:40:WU00:FS00ownload 17.26%
09:12:42:WU01:FS00:Upload 89.77%
09:12:47:WU00:FS00ownload 18.12%
09:12:55:WU00:FS00ownload 18.99%
09:13:04:WU00:FS00ownload 19.85%
09:13:05:WU01:FS00:Upload complete
09:13:05:WU01:FS00:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
09:13:05:WU01:FS00:Final credit estimate, 74354.00 points
09:13:05:WU01:FS00:Cleaning up
09:13:11:WU00:FS00ownload 20.71%
09:13:18:WU00:FS00ownload 21.58%
09:13:24:WU00:FS00ownload 22.01%
09:13:36:WU00:FS00ownload 22.87%
09:13:43:WU00:FS00ownload 24.17%
09:13:50:WU00:FS00ownload 25.46%
09:13:56:WU00:FS00ownload 26.32%
09:14:04:WU00:FS00ownload 27.62%
09:14:10:WU00:FS00ownload 28.48%
09:14:16:WU00:FS00ownload 29.34%
09:14:22:WU00:FS00ownload 30.64%
09:14:29:WU00:FS00ownload 31.93%
09:14:37:WU00:FS00ownload 33.23%
09:14:43:WU00:FS00ownload 34.09%
09:14:49:WU00:FS00ownload 34.96%
09:14:56:WU00:FS00ownload 36.25%
09:15:04:WU00:FS00ownload 37.11%
09:15:10:WU00:FS00ownload 38.41%
09:15:16:WU00:FS00ownload 39.70%
09:15:24:WU00:FS00ownload 41.00%
09:15:30:WU00:FS00ownload 41.86%
09:15:36:WU00:FS00ownload 42.72%
09:15:43:WU00:FS00ownload 44.45%
09:15:50:WU00:FS00ownload 45.31%
09:15:59:WU00:FS00ownload 46.61%
09:16:07:WU00:FS00ownload 47.90%
09:16:14:WU00:FS00ownload 48.76%
09:16:22:WU00:FS00ownload 49.63%
09:16:32:WU00:FS00ownload 50.49%
09:16:40:WU00:FS00ownload 51.35%
09:16:47:WU00:FS00ownload 52.22%
09:16:56:WU00:FS00ownload 53.51%
09:17:03:WU00:FS00ownload 54.81%
09:17:09:WU00:FS00ownload 55.67%
09:17:15:WU00:FS00ownload 56.96%
09:17:21:WU00:FS00ownload 58.26%
09:17:27:WU00:FS00ownload 59.12%
09:17:33:WU00:FS00ownload 59.98%
09:17:39:WU00:FS00ownload 60.85%
09:17:45:WU00:FS00ownload 62.14%
09:17:51:WU00:FS00ownload 63.01%
09:17:59:WU00:FS00ownload 64.30%
09:18:06:WU00:FS00ownload 65.16%
09:18:14:WU00:FS00ownload 66.03%
09:18:22:WU00:FS00ownload 67.32%
09:18:28:WU00:FS00ownload 68.62%
09:18:36:WU00:FS00ownload 69.48%
09:18:42:WU00:FS00ownload 70.34%
09:18:49:WU00:FS00ownload 71.20%
09:18:56:WU00:FS00ownload 72.07%
09:19:04:WU00:FS00ownload 73.36%
09:19:12:WU00:FS00ownload 74.23%
09:19:19:WU00:FS00ownload 74.66%
09:19:28:WU00:FS00ownload 75.52%
09:19:36:WU00:FS00ownload 76.38%
09:19:43:WU00:FS00ownload 76.81%
09:19:50:WU00:FS00ownload 78.11%
09:19:57:WU00:FS00ownload 78.97%
09:20:06:WU00:FS00ownload 80.27%
09:20:16:WU00:FS00ownload 81.13%
09:20:23:WU00:FS00ownload 81.56%
09:20:31:WU00:FS00ownload 82.42%
09:20:38:WU00:FS00ownload 83.29%
09:20:48:WU00:FS00ownload 84.15%
09:20:56:WU00:FS00ownload 85.01%
09:21:03:WU00:FS00ownload 85.88%
09:21:11:WU00:FS00ownload 86.74%
09:21:20:WU00:FS00ownload 87.17%
09:21:27:WU00:FS00ownload 88.03%
09:21:34:WU00:FS00ownload 88.90%
09:21:41:WU00:FS00ownload 89.76%
09:21:52:WU00:FS00ownload 90.62%
09:22:01:WU00:FS00ownload 91.49%
09:22:07:WU00:FS00ownload 91.92%
09:22:14:WU00:FS00ownload 92.78%
09:22:20:WU00:FS00ownload 93.65%
09:22:29:WU00:FS00ownload 94.51%
09:22:37:WU00:FS00ownload 95.37%
09:22:47:WU00:FS00ownload 96.23%
09:22:54:WU00:FS00ownload 97.10%
09:23:01:WU00:FS00ownload 97.96%
09:23:09:WU00:FS00ownload 98.82%
09:23:23:WU00:FS00ownload 99.69%
09:23:25:WU00:FS00ownload complete


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. April 2017)

@alextest:
[SPOILER ]
[/SPOILER ]
Leerzeichen entfernen und fertig


Gesendet von meinem XT1032 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Watertouch (13. April 2017)

Zocker85 schrieb:


> habt ihr bei euren Faltrechnern Single Rail oder Multi Rail Netzteile?



Singlerail, ist aktuell nen CoolerMaster V550 eingeplant.


----------



## ProfBoom (13. April 2017)

Zocker85 schrieb:


> würde gerne meinen rechner demnächst umrüsten, zur Zeit ist be quiet straight power mit gold und multi rail, allerdings würde ich gerne auf titanium umrüsten wollen und monatelang laufen lassen, allerdings sind diese alle mit single rail  und würde nicht tagtäglich den Rechner beobachten wollen


Die DarkPower Pro (Titanium) können doch beides, wenn ich das richtig verstehe:
"Overclocking Key ermöglicht den Wechsel zwischen vier unabhängigen 12V-Leitungen und einer massiven 12V-Leitung"


----------



## moreply (14. April 2017)

Ja die DPP11 und 10 können die Rails zusammenschalten zu einer großen. 
Allerdings haben die nur Platinum, wobei das keinen großen Unterschied macht sind unter Last dann vielleicht 4-6%. 

Wenn dein System aus deinem Profil noch Aktuell ist, kauf dir ein DPP 11 550W und werde glücklich. Besonders wenn du mit deinem E10 aktuell zufrieden bist wird dir das DPP11 noch besser gefallen, ich spreche da aus Erfahrung


----------



## ProfBoom (14. April 2017)

Warum ist das DarkPowerPro besser als das StraightPower? Außer Rändelschrauben und Klett-Kabelbindern ist mir jetzt nichts aufgefallen, was mich wirklich interessieren könnte.
Bis zu 1% Effizienz rechtfertigen keine 30€ Aufpreis. Mehr Kabel oder SingleRail ist mir auch nicht wichtig.
Da ich auch mit einem neuen System liebäugel, bin ich da interessiert...


----------



## wait (15. April 2017)

Ich wünsche dem ganzen Team schöne Oster - Feiertage.

Gruß


----------



## alexk94 (15. April 2017)

Ebenfalls.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. April 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Frohe Ostern*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arcDaniel (15. April 2017)

Ich wünsche euch auch frohe Ostern, lasst es euch gut gehen.

Nach den Feiertagen, kann ich auch vielleicht wieder mit dem Falten anfangen


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (16. April 2017)

wait schrieb:


> Ich wünsche dem ganzen Team schöne Oster - Feiertage.
> 
> Gruß



Vielen Dank .. Das wünsche Ich dir ebenfalls ...

Ebenfalls dem ganzen Team eine Frohe Ostern und ein paar erholsame Feiertage ... Genießt Sie Jungs unn Mädels


----------



## moreply (16. April 2017)

ProfBoom schrieb:


> Warum ist das DarkPowerPro besser als das StraightPower? Außer Rändelschrauben und Klett-Kabelbindern ist mir jetzt nichts aufgefallen, was mich wirklich interessieren könnte.
> Bis zu 1% Effizienz rechtfertigen keine 30€ Aufpreis. Mehr Kabel oder SingleRail ist mir auch nicht wichtig.
> Da ich auch mit einem neuen System liebäugel, bin ich da interessiert...



Das E10 ist vollkommen in Ordnung. Das P11 besitzt nochmal hochwertigere Technik.
Und hat halt die Silent Features wie die Gummi Rahmen und einen Leiseren Lüfter, außerdem einen 1 Jahr vor Ort Sofort tausch.

Um mal Threshold  zu zitieren "Das Dark Power gönnt man sich, wenn man die Knete dafür über hat"

Und allen anderen Frohe Ostern!


----------



## FlyingPC (16. April 2017)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank .. Das wünsche Ich dir ebenfalls ...
> 
> Ebenfalls dem ganzen Team eine Frohe Ostern und ein paar erholsame Feiertage ... Genießt Sie Jungs unn Mädels



Dem kann man sich nur anschließen!


----------



## Bumblebee (16. April 2017)

.. ich schliesse mich auch an


----------



## brooker (16. April 2017)

... vielen Dank. Euch allen ebenfalls Frohe Ostern und ein paar schöne Stunden mit euren Liebsten.


----------



## arcDaniel (17. April 2017)

So mein Rechner ist wieder am arbeiten  wird zwar noch einige Unterbrechungen geben, wegen Updates welche installiert werden müssen und ich hoffe, dass jetzt alles dicht und sauber bleibt.

Denke ab Morgen faltet er wieder etwas konstanter.

Ob der Case-Wechsel sich gelohnt hat und ob die Kühlung mit einem Sub-Optimalen zusätzlichen 240mm Radi, kann ich im Moment noch nicht sagen.


----------



## brooker (17. April 2017)

... wenn es sich um einen reinen Falter handelt, könnte ich aus FoPaSa mit einen 360Evo dienen.


----------



## arcDaniel (17. April 2017)

Danke nein, ist mein Normaler Rechner, welcher auch für Gaming genutzt wird, da ich aber eher wenig Zeit habe zum Zocken, Faltet halt meine GPU sehr viel  und ein 360iger würde von meinen Build-Concept eh nicht passen. 

Auf den Ersten Blick, habe ich so eine Temperaturreduktion von etwa 4-5°C (aber auch deutlich leiser), allerdings habe ich noch viele kleine Bläschen im Loop. Bei meinem letzten Umbau (als die Seahawk die RX480 abgelöst hatte), dauerte es auch 2-3 Tage und dann kam noch mal ein Temperatur-Minus.


----------



## alextest (17. April 2017)

Tachchen,

eben kam mir die Idee F@H bei Amazon Computing Cloud laufen zu lassen.
Vor 10 jahren hat das schon mal jemand versucht, ohne eindeutige Ergebnisse.
Folding Forum • View topic - Folding@home on Amazon EC2

Hat jemand damit Erfahrung und aktuellere Ergebnisse?


----------



## ProfBoom (17. April 2017)

Wenn eine GPU dabei sein soll, zahlt man bei einem 1-Jahres Vertrag ca. 4100€ (Plan p2.xlarge, 1xNVIDIA K80 GPUs, each with 2,496 parallel processing cores, 4x Xeon E5-2686v4 (Broadwell)).
Ohne CPU gäbe es für als "Compute Optimized" P3 (2x Xeon E5-2680 v2 (Ivy Bridge) für ca. 700€ und P4 (2x Xeon E5-2666 v3 (Haswell)) für etwa 640€ für jeweils 1 Jahr.
Alles bei Vorauszahlung für das volle Jahr, sonst wird es noch teurer.

Demgegenüber stehen Stromkosten von 525€ (0,30€ pro kW/h) bzw. 438€ (0,25€ pro kW/h) bei 24/7 mit 200W. (Was wäre das? GTX1070?)

Die Verfügbarkeit von WUs für viele Kerne ist nicht immer gut, da müsste man immer ein Auge drauf haben, oder ineffizienter mit vielen kleinen Slots rechnen.
CPU geben eh nicht soviele Punkte und der einzige Plan mit EINER GPU ist viel zu teuer. Da lohnt es sich eher selbst GPUs zu kaufen und laufen zu lassen.

Die Punkteabschätzung überlasse ich lieber den Spezialisten


----------



## alextest (17. April 2017)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Info ProfBoom.

Zu den Stromkosten würden natürlich noch die Anschaffungskosten für 1-2 GTX 1070 kommen.

Die K80 GPU`s sind in den Nvidia Tesla Systemen verbaut. Kosten etwa 5500€
Cuda Cores zur Berechnung 4992 zu 1920.

Die Tesla Systeme sind jedoch auf doppelte Genauigkeit getrimmt.

Grüblerisch ins Bett geht...


----------



## brooker (17. April 2017)

... Alex, dat wird zu teuer! Ein Budget-System mit ein paar 1070 mit Sweetspot sind eine deutlich bessere Alternative


----------



## ProfBoom (17. April 2017)

Laut Amazon: "High-performance NVIDIA K80 GPUs, each with *2,496* parallel processing cores and 12GiB of GPU memory"


----------



## foldinghomealone (18. April 2017)

Biete auch einen Cloud-Service an 
1 Woche falten mit einer 1070 ca. 10€ für die Stromkosten, siehe Signatur. Bei Interesse PN.

Beim Falten geht es auch um Nachhaltigkeit und vorhandene Ressourcen zu nutzen. Da meine 1070 nicht 24/7 faltet habe ich diese noch frei...


----------



## SimonSlowfood (18. April 2017)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Folding@Home-PCs*

Hermes, ich verfluche dich! Da sitzt man am Samstag und heute den ganzen Tag zu Hause und wartet aufs Paket und was liest man im Tracking: 2x "Kunde nicht angetroffen". Ich dreh am Rad! Geklingelt hat keiner, Zettel is auch keiner im Briefkasten.  Hab jetzt bei der Hotline ne Umleitung verlangt in ein Paketshop. Kann das Ding aber erst ÜBERMORGEN ab 16:00 Uhr abholen  Wenns so weiter geht, komm ich in meinem Urlaub gar nicht mehr zum Ryzen gebastel. Nächstes mal nehm ich den UPS- oder DHL-Versand bei Mindfactory, auch wenns mehr kostet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Ups das sollte in die Rumpelkammer. Wenns also jemand verschieben mag, gerne 

 *Das hat Dein MOD doch gerne gemacht *


----------



## Ramonx56 (18. April 2017)

Tolle Idee... (Nicht ironisch gemeint)
Wenn ich 2018 einen neuen PC baue, kann ich meine GTX 970 auch 24/7 Falten lassen. 50€ Monatlich 
Wenn 2018 noch Interesse besteht bitte bei mir melden.  
Vielleicht habe ich dann sogar noch leistungsstärkere GPUs zur Verfügung.
Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre es natürlich wenn man sich zu dritt Abspricht. (FoPaSa)
Einer stellt das System einer leiht seine GPU aus und ein anderer wiederum zahlt die Stromkosten.
Wenn GPU und System schon vorhanden sind, müssten sich nur zwei absprechen. Einer der das System und die GPU stellt und einer der die Stromkosten zahlt.
Vielleicht könnte man auch ein gemeinsames Spendenkonto anlegen.

Wenn man so etwas dann noch vertraglich regeln könnte wäre das super, da dann auch sichergestellt werden kann, 
dass für eine bestimmte Zeit gezahlt werden muss und im Gegenzug muss auch 24/7 gefaltet werden. Wie so etwas dann kontrolliert wird, müsste dann nur noch geklärt werden.
Es wird dann nur die Falt-Zeit bezahlt. (In geregelten Abständen, damit falls die GPU mal "stirbt" nicht zu viel bezahlt wird).
Vielleicht kann ja jemand ein Programm schreiben, dass jede Minute einmal prüft, ob Folding@Home läuft und ob die GPU/CPU ausgelastet wird.(Je nach Vereinbarung der Parteien)
Dann müsste ein kleiner Server aufgesetzt werden, mit dem man sich verbindet und der dann ein Log für jeden angemeldeten FoPaSa führt. Dieser kontrolliert dann, ob auch brav gefaltet wird. 
(Vielleicht reicht ein Raspberri Pi ja aus) -  dann würde der Stromverbrauch auch nicht ins Gewicht fallen.
-> Wenn dann noch eine art Spendenkonto (für Alle Registrierten FoPaSa Mitglieder) angelegt wird, 
könnte man sich vielleicht in einem Thread mit dem System das man besitzt bewerben und dann kann man sich Registrieren lassen.
Wenn man sich nun einloggt wird man, wenn man Faltet, bezahlt.

PS: Das ganze ist nur eine Idee wie so etwas aussehen könnte. Also nehmt mich nicht so hart rann, wenn das ganze nicht umzusetzen wäre.


----------



## JayTea (19. April 2017)

@Simon:  Das ist maximal ätzend und nicht nachvollziehbar. Da kann man ja mit dem kleinen Finger dran fühlen, dass der Bote keinen Bock (in seinen Augen wahrscheinlich zu viel zu  tun bzw keine Zeit) hatte. An deiner Stelle würde ich mich bei Hermes melden und denen das mitteilen, schließlich führt er seinen Job nicht korrekt aus und das kann auch nicht im Sinne des Arbeitgebers sein, der dafür Lohnkosten bezahlt.
Das kann natürlich bei jedem Lieferdienst der Fall sein; habe es auch schon von DHL gehört. 
Vielleicht wollte dein Bote an dem Tag schnell nach Hause, weil er selbst sein neues Ryzen-System zusammenbauen wollte?!


----------



## JeansOn (19. April 2017)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Folding@Home-PCs*



SimonSlowfood schrieb:


> Hermes, ich verfluche dich! Da sitzt man am Samstag und heute den ganzen Tag zu Hause und wartet aufs Paket und was liest man im Tracking: 2x "Kunde nicht angetroffen". Ich dreh am Rad! Geklingelt hat keiner, Zettel is auch keiner im Briefkasten.  Hab jetzt bei der Hotline ne Umleitung verlangt in ein Paketshop. Kann das Ding aber erst ÜBERMORGEN ab 16:00 Uhr abholen  Wenns so weiter geht, komm ich in meinem Urlaub gar nicht mehr zum *
> ...
> *



Hey, nicht aufregen. Du hast total Recht. ... mit dem, was Du schreibst, ... mit dem, wie Du Dich fühlst.

Ich kenne das auch.

Da das nun 2x in einem Rutsch passiert ist, überlege doch mal, ob es Dir wert ist, diese Sache als konstruktiv gemeinte Schilderung und mit Nennung der Fakten, dem AUFTRAGGEBER für den PAKETVERSAND vorzulegen, mit der Bitte bei Hermes den Grund nachzufragen und ihn Dir dann zukommen zu lassen.

Ich habe das auch schon in einer anderen Sache mit der Post so durchgezogen. Das ging dann so weit, daß die ein internes Tracking eingeschaltet haben. Hat mir dann i-wann der Bote gesagt.

Also, nur mal so ... ich dachte, ich sags mal. Es könnte ja für die ZUKUNFT helfen.

EDIT:
Mir fällt gerade ein, das nannte sich "Leitwegüberprüfung"


----------



## Lubi7 (21. April 2017)

Hallo,
habe seit kurzem eien Zotac GTX1060 Amp die ich folden lasse. Dass Problem ist, dass die GPU dann voll ausgelastet ist und ich dann Probleme mit Videos im Browser bekomme, ruckeln oder mit allem wo GraKa power gefragt ist.
Kann man irgendwie es so einstellen, dass die GraKa z.B. nur zu 80% ausgelastet wird, damit es noch Reserven für andere Dinge gibt?

thx


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (21. April 2017)

Lubi7 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe seit kurzem eien Zotac GTX1060 Amp die ich folden lasse. Dass Problem ist, dass die GPU dann voll ausgelastet ist und ich dann Probleme mit Videos im Browser bekomme, ruckeln oder mit allem wo GraKa power gefragt ist.
> Kann man irgendwie es so einstellen, dass die GraKa z.B. nur zu 80% ausgelastet wird, damit es noch Reserven für andere Dinge gibt?
> 
> thx



NEIN ... Das geht leider nicht wie beim CPU ... Beim GPU geht nur end, oder weder 

Solltest du eine IGPU auf dem Board haben, dann schließe deinen Monitor dort an, aktiviere sie im BIOS und stelle vor dem Falten bei Windows dann einfach auf den 2. Monitor ... Den Browser oder das Tool welches die Hardwarebeschleunigung nutzt, musst du dann evtl. neustarten ...
So mache Ich das auch ...
Da kann die 1080 in Ruhe Falten und für Desktopgeschichten, reicht die IGPU alle mal


----------



## Lubi7 (21. April 2017)

Hi,
danke für die schnelle Antwort, an sich guter Tipp, leider wird das mit meinem 4K Moni  Samsungs U28D590D  nicht ganz praktikabel sein, da er nur einen DP Eingang hat und wenn ich eine der Grakas mit HDMI einspeise habe ich dann nur 30Hz.
Werde dann halt, wenns richtig schlimm ,folding pausieren.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (21. April 2017)

Lubi7 schrieb:


> Hi,
> danke für die schnelle Antwort, an sich guter Tipp, leider wird das mit meinem 4K Moni  Samsungs U28D590D  nicht ganz praktikabel sein, da er nur einen DP Eingang hat und wenn ich eine der Grakas mit HDMI einspeise habe ich dann nur 30Hz.
> Werde dann halt, wenns richtig schlimm ,folding pausieren.



Das ist leider das Problem bei HDMI 
Kann der nicht 60Hz bei 4K ???


----------



## Lubi7 (21. April 2017)

Grad das gefunden, vielleicht würde es irgendwie gehen, vorausgesetzt der Moni läst es zu UHD-Monitore: 4k nur mit 30Hz per HDMI?; UHD-TV-Gerate
PS.
Der Moni kann 60Hz normalerweise nur über DP


----------



## the_leon (21. April 2017)

4k mit 60hz kann nur HDMI2.0
Deine 1060 kann das normalerweise, aber bei den Mainboards können das nur einige aktuelle Sockel 1151 MBs Intel Sockel 1151 mit Grafik: HDMI 2.0 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Laut deinem Profil hängst du noch beim C2D fest  und dein Gigabyte P35 unterstützt das definitiv nicht 

Welche MB+CPU Kombi hast du denn aktuell im Einsatz?


----------



## Lubi7 (22. April 2017)

Habe das ASUS Z97-A das DP 1.2 und HDMI 1.4 mit i7 4770K
Das ist ja das Problem GraKa hat zwar HDMI 2.0 aber der Moni hat laut Angaben nur HDMI 1.4 also gibt er die 60Hz über HDMI wohl nicht auf den Schirm. 
Somit kann ich etweder die dGPU oder die iGPU über deb DP mit 60Hz, der die Moni nur über den DP darstellen kann, betreiben. Das andere liefe dann halt nur mit 30Hz

PS. Profil aktualisiert


----------



## foldinghomealone (22. April 2017)

Du kannst im Browser z.B. Hardwarebeschleunigung deaktivieren. Die CPU sollte das normalerweise auch alles können, was die GPU kann.
Probier das mal aus.

Was brauchst du denn für Graka-Power?


----------



## arcDaniel (22. April 2017)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Du kannst im Browser z.B. Hardwarebeschleunigung deaktivieren. Die CPU sollte das normalerweise auch alles können, was die GPU kann.
> Probier das mal aus.
> 
> Was brauchst du denn für Graka-Power?



Ich unterschreibe dies, beim mir wird Chrome auch zur Ruckelorgie wenn die HW an ist und ich falte.


----------



## arcDaniel (22. April 2017)

So mal eine Frage in die Runde:

Beim experimentieren meinen Lüftergeschwindigkeiten, hatte ich PWM-Lüfter an den CPU-PWM-Fan angeschlossen (vorher und jetzt wieder hing hier nur das Tacho-Signal der Pumpe dran) und auf einmal machte mein PC Geräusche wie ein starker Fön. Sogar wenn ich mit Fanspeed alle Lüfter im Gehäuse ausgeschaltet habe (und ja ich habe mich auch versichert dass der PSU Fan nicht läuft), blieb dieses Fön-Geräusch. Starkes Rauschen ohne drehende Lüfter???

Ich hatte einfach nicht herausgefunden an was es liegt (und richtig weiss ich es noch immer nicht), aber sobald ich den PWM Stecker gezogen habe, war das Geräusch weg. 

Von wo könnte dieses Geräusch kommen?


----------



## foldinghomealone (22. April 2017)

Pumpe?


----------



## arcDaniel (22. April 2017)

Nein die Pumpe ist es auch nicht Hatte sogar riskiert diese im Laufenden Betrieb ab zu stecken, nix. Das Geräusch verschwand als ich den PWM Stecker zog und alles andere normal weiterlief.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## IICARUS (22. April 2017)

Mein Rechner ist sehr leise geworden.

Mit meinem PC sitze ich im Wohnzimmer und wenn der Fernseher läuft, sich Familienangehörige Unterhalten oder meine Frau in der Kühe(Wohnküche) was macht kann ich mein Rechner nicht hören.
Selbst unter Last mit 500-600 U/min ist er sehr leise.

Wenn ich jedoch ganz alleine im Raum bin und es absolut still ist konnte kann ich auch so ein leichtes Rauschen hören.
Nicht laut, aber dennoch sehr leicht raus zu hören.

Meine Pumpe würde brummen, aber die ist sehr leise so das ich sie mit niedriger Drehzahl nicht raus hören kann.
Dachte auch es könnte ggf. von den feinen Finnen der CPU liegen wo das Wasser durch gequetscht wird.

Am Netzteil lag es auch nicht.
Dann habe ich eines Tages Pumpe, Lüfter abgesteckt und dieses leichte Rauschen war immer noch da.
Zu der Zeit hatte ich meine Grafikkarte noch nicht umgebaut, aber deren Lüfter liefen mit Zero-Fan auch nicht.

Am ende habe ich dann meine zwei Festplatten abgesteckt und das Geräusch war weg.
Bei mir ist es eine der Festplatten die dies verursacht.


----------



## arcDaniel (22. April 2017)

Bei mir ist es definitiv der CPU-PWM-Anschluss. Aber war macht dieses Geräusch, ein Falsches Signal an die Lüfter, allerdings ist das Geräusch unverändert ob PWM 0% oder die Lüfter voll laufen. Der PWM Kontroller selbst?

An den Spannungsgeregelten Lüfteranschlüssen laufen sie super ruhig.


----------



## Zocker85 (22. April 2017)

ich würde gerne demnächst einen Faltrechner aufbauen mit langfristigen Ziel von 3 GPUS

reicht da Pentium G4560 oder müsste es ein i5 sein mit 4 Kernen? (NVIDIA GPUs)?
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Ricer Cards und PCI-E x1 , reicht es aus?


----------



## arcDaniel (22. April 2017)

Viele WUs wollen bei Nvidia GPU einen Thread für sich, und sie wollen viel Takt. Für 3 GPUs  würde ich wenigsten einen i5 nehmen. 

mit Riser Karten kenne ich mich leider gar nicht aus.


----------



## wait (22. April 2017)

Ryzen vs 7700K

Ich habe mich nun nach langem hin und her entschlossen.
Ein 7700K ist auf dem weg.
Rest wird nächste Woche bestellt.


----------



## Ramonx56 (22. April 2017)

@Zocker85

Ob PCIE x1 ausreicht kann ich dir leider nicht beantworten. 
Es kommt auf die Anwendung an. In Spielen wird das ganze auf jeden Fall zum Flaschenhals.
Ob das auch für FAH gilt weiß ich nicht. Kann vielleicht einer von euch mal testen. 
Mir fehlt leider gerade die Zeit dafür.
Wieso möchtest du denn eine Riser Card mit PCIE x1 verwenden?


----------



## foldinghomealone (22. April 2017)

Im FF Forum wird immer erklärt, dass der Geschwindigkeitszuwachs von Linux ggü. Windows daran liegt, dass Linux schneller Daten über PCIe bereitstellen kann. Also auch bei FAH PCIe der Flaschenhals ist und nicht nur bei Spielen.
Deshalb nicht auf x1 setzen.

Ein Pentium mit 4 Threads müsste dennoch reichen für 3 Karten. 
NV-Karten reservieren zwecks Datenaustausch zwischen CPU und GPU einen kompletten Thread. Deshalb scheint er komplett ausgelastet. Ist er aber nicht. 
Solange es ein reiner Faltrechner ist, reicht meinermeinung ein Pentium mit 4 Threads.

Es gibt hier auch gegenteilige Stimmen, die sagen, dass man die CPU max übertakten muss, damit sie nicht zum Flaschenhals wird. Ich hab das bei meinem i5 intensiv getestet mit hochtakten und auch runtertakten und mir ist nichts aufgefallen, dass es einen Unterschied macht. Sobald natürlich noch andere Prozesse laufen müssen, wird es schwierig mit einem Pentium.

Welche Karten willst du denn einbauen? Wenn es drei TXp werden sollen, macht es natürlich nicht unbedingt sinn, an der CPU ein paar € zu sparen...


----------



## Ramonx56 (22. April 2017)

Ist es nicht sogar möglich die PCIE Schittstelle zu übertakten ?
Falls ja: Hat das von euch schon einmal jemand probiert?
Bringt das Vorteile bei FAH mit sich ?
Und kann man bei zu hohen Takt seine Hardware damit beschädigen ?

Noch was... habe mal aus Spaß ein wenig Ram Overclocking betrieben.
Meint ihr 1,8V DRAM Voltage sind okay ? Bisher bin ich nur bis 1,75V gegangen. Denke aber bei 1,8V wären 1866Mhz stabil.
Habs mir nur bisher nicht getraut.
Der 8auer schreibt, dass die DDR3 teils mit 2V und normaler Luftkühlung betreiben.
Also sollten 1,8V doch kein Problem sein oder ?


----------



## IICARUS (22. April 2017)

Alles was über 1,5v geht ist für den Controller der CPU gefährlich.
Auch wenn gleich nichts passieren muss kann es sein dass sich der Controller irgendwann verabschieden kann und dann die Arbeitsspeicher nicht mehr richtig laufen.
Denn der Controller der Arbeitsspeicher sitzt in der CPU und nicht auf dem Mainboard.

Mir wäre dieser Unterschied der meist nichts ausmacht außer vielleicht innerhalb Benchmark das Risiko nicht Wert.
Der PCI Slot wird durch den Bus mit übertaktet, sowie auch die Arbeitsspeicher bei dieser Plattform.
Dadurch kann dein System instabil werden.

OC ist mit einem Risiko verbunden, ob dies für dich für ein wenig mehr MHz Wert ist muss du selbst entscheiden.


----------



## Ramonx56 (22. April 2017)

Ein bisschen Erfahrung habe ich ja schon sammeln können.
Grafikkarte, CPU und Monitor sind ja schon übertaktet. Meinst du wirklich, dass der Controller der in der CPU integriert ist so empfindlich ist?
Richtige Langzeittests habe ich noch nicht finden können. Klar gelesen habe ich das schon alles. Ich bin mir auch völlig darüber im Klaren, dass jede Art von Übertaktung die Lebensdauer der Hardware beeinträchtigt.
Was mich aber wundert ist, dass ich bisher noch keine Erfahrungsberichte von Leuten gefunden habe, die durch eine zu hohe RAM Spannung ihren RAM Controller zerschossen haben. Ja Intel erzählt, dass der dadurch beschädigt wird. 
Langzeittests konnte ich aber wie gesagt leider keine finden.

Alle Diskussionen die ich gelesen habe, liefen immer darauf hinaus, dass der IMC kaputt geht. Während Extrem Übertakter ständig DRAM Spannungen um 2V nutzen.
DDR3 RAM-Myths enlightened - Overclocking.Guide
Klar 24/7 betrieb ist was anderes wie nur kurzzeitiges Testen. Aber komischerweise habe ich bisher noch nie von einem durchgeschmorten IMC gehört.
Würde mich freuen, wenn einer von euch da Erfahrungsberichte zu hätte.
Hätte ich doch bloß noch mein altes Board und meinen i5-3470. Da hätte ich das ganze testen können. Mit 1,85V - 2V und Folding@Home.

Edit: Mein RAM Kit ist schon relativ alt und nutzt 1,65V mit XMP @1600Mhz

Edit2: Kurzes Probiern mit 1,8V sollte meinen RAM bzw den IMC aber nicht killn oder ?
Weil wenn 1866 Mhz @ 1,8V nicht läuft brauch ich gar nicht weiterprobieren. Und die Timings möchte ich hierfür nicht lockern.


----------



## arcDaniel (22. April 2017)

1,5V sind für DDR3 die Standartspannung, es gibt aber auch genug Ram wo, von Haus aus, 1,65V braucht und dies sogar über XMP Profile, daher denke ich, dass zumindest die 1,65V für den Dauergebrauch nicht schädlich sind.

Ich habe ja im im Moment super DDR3 Ram 1866mhz // 9-9-9-27 // dual Rank // 1,5V
Im vergleich zu DDR4 ist dies zwar bescheiden, für DDR3 aber gar nicht mal so schlecht.

Noch etwas Topic:

Die WU 10496 (und deren Derivate) nervt etwas, sehr ungleichmässige Belastung der GPU, verursacht sehr hohe Temperaturen und wirft dabei fast nix ab


----------



## Ramonx56 (22. April 2017)

Bin grade dabei meine Übertaktung zu optimieren und probiere gerade, ob meine CPU auch mit weniger Spannung stabil läuft, da meine CPU schon recht warm wird.
Probiere grad statt +140mV Offset, +120mV.
100% Load Line Calibration.
Die IGPU benötige ich nicht. Gibt es eine Option diese völlig abzuschalten ? Leider habe ich diese nicht gefunden.
Habe aber einfach mal die IGPU Load Line Calibration auf 0% gestellt und der einen -100mV Offset verpasst.

Edit:
Kann mir einer sagen was Primary Plane Current Limit und Secondary Plane Current Limit bedeuten?
Hat das etwas damit zu tun wie viel Strom "Current" die CPU aufnehmen darf?
Denn manchmal habe ich das Problem, dass meine CPU spontan runtertaktet und dann direkt wieder mit 4,5 Ghz läuft.
Ja Intel Turbo Boost ist deaktiviert...
Erreicht die CPU vielleicht ihr Power Limit und taktet deswegen runter? Kann ich das bei den weiter oben erwähnten Einstellungen einstellen?
(Screenshot wurde geschossen, während Prime 95 lief) - Kühler: Scythe Mugen 4


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (22. April 2017)

Ramonx56 schrieb:


> 100% Load Line Calibration.



Ich würde an deiner Stelle nicht all zu hoch mit der LLC gehen ... Maximal bis ca 50%, wo die IDLE-Spannung = LAST Spannung ist ...
Gehst du mit der LLC zu hoch riskierst du deine CPU mit der Zeit zu grillen, weil die Spannungspeaks beim plotzlichen auftreten der LAST und die Spitzen beim plötzlichen abfallen der Last weit über die VID vom CPU gehen ...
Das ist nicht gerade gesund ... 

DerBauer kann das sehr gut erklären ... Dank diesem Video habe ich das auch verstanden, nur kann er es weitaus besser klären


----------



## IICARUS (22. April 2017)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> 1,5V sind für DDR3 die Standartspannung, es gibt aber auch genug Ram wo, von Haus aus, 1,65V braucht und dies sogar über XMP Profile, daher denke ich, dass zumindest die 1,65V für den Dauergebrauch nicht schädlich sind.


Das ist korrekt und war mir auch solange ich AMD hatte auch so bekannt.
Hatte sogar für AMD Speicher die für 1,65v vorgesehen waren.
Bei Intel hieß es jedoch das möglichst 1,5v nicht überschritten werden sollen.
Wobei mir hier nicht direkt Fälle bekannt sind die dadurch zu schaden kamen.


----------



## Ramonx56 (22. April 2017)

@Snake Bite
Sind 100% Load Line Calibration nicht Idle Spannung = Last Spannung?
Also das Video habe ich mir schon mal angeschaut und ich habe das so verstanden, dass es zwar zu höheren Spannungsspitzen kommt und die Lebensdauer beeinträchtigt, aber für den Alltagsgebrauch total irrelevant ist.

Jetzt müsste mir nur noch Jemand Primary Plane Current Limit und Secondary Plane Current Limit erklären.
Denn die kann ich nur einstellen. Also da muss ich selber Werte eintragen. Es gibt keine Beschreibung aber ich vermute, dass damit der Strom in Ampere gemeint ist... . Wenn mir das einer näher erläutern könnte, würde ich mich freuen.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (22. April 2017)

Ramonx56 schrieb:


> @Snake Bite
> Sind 100% Load Line Calibration nicht Idle Spannung = Last Spannung?



Das kommt glaube Ich aufs Board drauf an ... Bei mir sind IDLE = Last VCore und bin bei Stufe 5 von 9 (glaube geht nur bis 9 .. kann auch 10 sein) ... Das macht jeder Hersteller anders ...
Schaue doch mit CPUZ ... Windows auf Höchleistung und dann vergleiche die IDLE mit der LOAD Vocre 

EDIT:



Ramonx56 schrieb:


> Jetzt müsste mir nur noch Jemand Primary Plane Current Limit und Secondary Plane Current Limit erklären.
> Denn die kann ich nur einstellen. Also da muss ich selber Werte eintragen. Es gibt keine Beschreibung aber ich vermute, dass damit der Strom in Ampere gemeint ist... . Wenn mir das einer näher erläutern könnte, würde ich mich freuen.



2 min Google ^^




> Bitte auf keinen Fall etwas an der "Primary Plane Current Limit" ändern, das ist die Stromstärke. Mit der haben wir in der Regel nix am Hut (sonst riecht es bald verbrannt...).







> Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, werden damit der Strom bzw. die Leistung (indirekt, oder zusätzlich separat im Bios einstellbar) über ein gewisses Zeitintervall, u.U. ebenfalls einstellbar, begrenzt. Quasi eine maximale Strom-/Leistungsaufnahme für die CPU. Braucht man i.d.R. nicht einstellen (also Auto), es sei denn man übertakten sehr stark. Alternativ: Einfach messen wieviel die CPU benötigt und dem entsprechend knapp darüber limitieren.


----------



## Ramonx56 (22. April 2017)

Habe Stromsparfunktionen noch aktiviert. Daher ist die Idle Voltage, wie du auch im Screenshot sehen kannst geringer wie die Load Spannung, da die CPU runtertaktet.
Nur leider taktet die CPU auch unter Last manchmal runter. Warum das passiert weiß ich leider noch nicht.
Habt ihr Ideen woran das liegen könnte?


----------



## arcDaniel (22. April 2017)

Mach die nicht so viele Sorgen um die LLC, du lässt ja den HWMonitor mitlaufen und dieser zeichnet die Maximale anliegen Spannung ja auf. Solange diese nicht in kritische kommt, sollte LLC auch nicht zu aggressiv sein.

Ich muss mittlerweile feststellen, dass meine CPU "gealtert" ist, als sie neu war gab sie sich mit genau 1,005V zufrieden und lief so auch ein paar Jahre, mittlerweile ohne dass ich etwas im Bios geändert habe oder neue Bios Version, nimmt sie nun 1,079V...


----------



## foldinghomealone (22. April 2017)

Ramonx56 schrieb:


> Edit2: Kurzes Probiern mit 1,8V sollte meinen RAM bzw den IMC aber nicht killn oder ?


Du weißt doch: Nach fest kommt ab. Man weiß nur nie ab wann ab zuschlägt.


----------



## foldinghomealone (22. April 2017)

Ramonx56 schrieb:


> Richtige Langzeittests habe ich noch nicht finden können. Klar gelesen habe ich das schon alles. Ich bin mir auch völlig darüber im Klaren, dass jede Art von Übertaktung die Lebensdauer der Hardware beeinträchtigt.
> Was mich aber wundert ist, dass ich bisher noch keine Erfahrungsberichte von Leuten gefunden habe, die durch eine zu hohe RAM Spannung ihren RAM Controller zerschossen haben. Ja Intel erzählt, dass der dadurch beschädigt wird.


Dürfte am Positiv Bias liegen. Nur Erfolgsmeldungen werden veröffentlicht. Klappt's nicht, schämt man sich im stillen Kämmerlein und hält schön die Klappe...


----------



## foldinghomealone (22. April 2017)

Sowas könnte ich  zuhause brauchen. Dann würde ich meine Faltbemühungen intensivieren:
Bilder der Woche:


----------



## Zocker85 (22. April 2017)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Viele WUs wollen bei Nvidia GPU einen Thread für sich, und sie wollen viel Takt. Für 3 GPUs  würde ich wenigsten einen i5 nehmen.
> 
> mit Riser Karten kenne ich mich leider gar nicht aus.



soll möglichst günstig sein und pentium prozzi wäre gute 150 günstiger, aber nur mit 3,5GHz



Ramonx56 schrieb:


> @Zocker85
> 
> Ob PCIE x1 ausreicht kann ich dir leider nicht beantworten.
> Es kommt auf die Anwendung an. In Spielen wird das ganze auf jeden Fall zum Flaschenhals.
> ...



wird ein Extra Faltrechner, kein Arbeiten oder Zocken
Riser Card, weil bei den meisten Boards der 3. Steckplatz ungünstig platziert ist



foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Im FF Forum wird immer erklärt, dass der  Geschwindigkeitszuwachs von Linux ggü. Windows daran liegt, dass Linux  schneller Daten über PCIe bereitstellen kann. Also auch bei FAH PCIe der  Flaschenhals ist und nicht nur bei Spielen.
> Deshalb nicht auf x1 setzen.
> 
> Ein Pentium mit 4 Threads müsste dennoch reichen für 3 Karten.
> ...



dachte da an 3x GTX 1070/ oder 1080 , aber erst 2. und 3. etwas später, zur Not auch Linux


----------



## foldinghomealone (23. April 2017)

Ich finde es sehr löblich, sich einen reinen Faltrechner mit 3 x 1070/80 aufzubauen.

Persönlich würde ich ein bisschen mehr reinstecken kann, damit ich auch mal damit zocken kann.
Zum reinen Falten reicht eine Minkonfig


----------



## binär-11110110111 (23. April 2017)

Der GURU meditiert wieder - F@H-PC eingefroren, Neustart nur per Reset war möglich. 

Hier mal der Inhalt:



Spoiler



*********************** Log Started 2017-04-23T11:11:59Z ***********************
11:11:59:************************* Folding@home Client *************************
11:11:59:      Website: Front Page - Folding@home
11:11:59:    Copyright: (c) 2009-2014 Stanford University
11:11:59:       Author: Joseph Coffland <joseph@cauldrondevelopment.com>
11:11:59:         Args: --open-web-control
11:11:59:       Config: C:/ProgramData/FAHClient/config.xml
11:11:59:******************************** Build ********************************
11:11:59:      Version: 7.4.4
11:11:59:         Date: Mar 4 2014
11:11:59:         Time: 20:26:54
11:11:59:      SVN Rev: 4130
11:11:59:       Branch: fah/trunk/client
11:11:59:     Compiler: Intel(R) C++ MSVC 1500 mode 1200
11:11:59:      Options: /TP /nologo /EHa /Qdiag-disable:4297,4103,1786,279 /Ox -arch:SSE
11:11:59:               /QaxSSE2,SSE3,SSSE3,SSE4.1,SSE4.2 /Qopenmp /Qrestrict /MT /Qmkl
11:11:59:     Platform: win32 XP
11:11:59:         Bits: 32
11:11:59:         Mode: Release
11:11:59:******************************* System ********************************
11:11:59:          CPU: AMD FX-8370E Eight-Core Processor
11:11:59:       CPU ID: AuthenticAMD Family 21 Model 2 Stepping 0
11:11:59:         CPUs: 8
11:11:59:       Memory: 15.90GiB
11:11:59:  Free Memory: 13.74GiB
11:11:59:      Threads: WINDOWS_THREADS
11:11:59:   OS Version: 6.1
11:11:59:  Has Battery: false
11:11:59:   On Battery: false
11:11:59:   UTC Offset: 2
11:11:59:          PID: 6760
11:11:59:          CWD: C:/ProgramData/FAHClient
11:11:59:           OS: Windows 7 Professional
11:11:59:      OS Arch: AMD64
11:11:59:         GPUs: 2
11:11:59:        GPU 0: NVIDIA:4 GM107 [GeForce GTX 750 Ti] (Für den Bildschirm)
11:11:59:        GPU 1: NVIDIA:5 GP106 [GeForce GTX 1060 3GB] (Zum Falten)
11:11:59:         CUDA: 6.1
11:11:59:  CUDA Driver: 8000
11:11:59:Win32 Service: false
11:11:59:***********************************************************************
11:11:59:<config>
11:11:59:  <!-- Network -->
11:11:59:  <proxy v=':8080'/>
11:11:59:
11:11:59:  <!-- User Information -->
11:11:59:  <passkey v='********************************'/>
11:11:59:  <team v='70335'/>
11:11:59:  <user v='HansMartin1975'/>
11:11:59:
11:11:59:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
11:11:59:  <slot id='0' type='GPU'/>
11:11:59:</config>
11:11:59:Trying to access database...
11:11:59:Successfully acquired database lock
11:11:59:Enabled folding slot 00: READY gpu:0:GM107 [GeForce GTX 750 Ti] Wie gewohnt vertauscht, es faltet die GTX 1060 3GB
11:11:59:WU00:FS00:Starting
11:11:59:WU00:FS00:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/ProgramData/FAHClient/cores/fahwebx.stanford.edu/cores/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_21.fah/FahCore_21.exe -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 6760 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia
11:11:59:WU00:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 7004
11:11:59:WU00:FS00:Core PID:7104
11:11:59:WU00:FS00:FahCore 0x21 started
11:12:00:WU00:FS00:0x21:*********************** Log Started 2017-04-23T11:11:59Z ***********************
11:12:00:WU00:FS00:0x21roject: 11406 (Run 2, Clone 28, Gen 403)
11:12:00:WU00:FS00:0x21:Unit: 0x000002358ca304f25686b1ba935ba1a4
11:12:00:WU00:FS00:0x21:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
11:12:00:WU00:FS00:0x21:Machine: 0
11:12:00:WU00:FS00:0x21igital signatures verified
11:12:00:WU00:FS00:0x21:Folding@home GPU Core21 Folding@home Core
11:12:00:WU00:FS00:0x21:Version 0.0.18
11:12:00:WU00:FS00:0x21:  Found a checkpoint file
11:12:12:WU00:FS00:0x21:ERROR:Guru Meditation #0.3153f69ba50a60 (7.7) '00/01/stepsDone'
11:12:12:WU00:FS00:0x21:WARNING:Unexpected exit() call
11:12:12:WU00:FS00:0x21:WARNING:Unexpected exit from science code
11:12:12:WU00:FS00:0x21:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
11:12:12:WU00:FS00:0x21:Saving result file checkpointState.xml
11:12:14:WU00:FS00:0x21:Saving result file checkpt.crc
11:12:14:WU00:FS00:0x21:Saving result file log.txt
11:12:14:WU00:FS00:0x21:Saving result file positions.xtc
11:12:15:WU00:FS00:0x21:WARNING:While cleaning up: Failed to remove directory '01': boost::filesystem::remove: Der Prozess kann nicht auf die Datei zugreifen, da sie von einem anderen Prozess verwendet wird: "01\stepsDone"
11:12:15:WU00:FS00:0x21:Folding@home Core Shutdown: BAD_WORK_UNIT
11:12:16:WARNING:WU00:FS00:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
11:12:16:WU00:FS00:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:11406 run:2 clone:28 gen:403 core:0x21 unit:0x000002358ca304f25686b1ba935ba1a4
11:12:16:WU00:FS00:Uploading 11.38MiB to 140.163.4.242
11:12:16:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 140.163.4.242:8080
11:12:16:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:80
11:12:17:WU01:FS00:Assigned to work server 140.163.4.245
11:12:17:WU01:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: READY gpu:0:GM107 [GeForce GTX 750 Ti] from 140.163.4.245
11:12:17:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 140.163.4.245:8080
11:12:18:WU01:FS00ownloading 14.49MiB
11:12:22:WU00:FS00:Upload 5.49%
11:12:24:WU01:FS00ownload 13.37%
11:12:28:WU00:FS00:Upload 10.99%
11:12:30:WU01:FS00ownload 41.39%
11:12:34:WU00:FS00:Upload 14.83%
11:12:36:WU01:FS00ownload 93.14%
11:12:37:WU01:FS00ownload complete
11:12:38:WU01:FS00:Received Unit: id:01 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:10496 run:69 clone:17 gen:99 core:0x21 unit:0x000000888ca304f556bbab104ed49f24
11:12:38:WU01:FS00:Starting
11:12:38:WU01:FS00:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/ProgramData/FAHClient/cores/fahwebx.stanford.edu/cores/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_21.fah/FahCore_21.exe -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 6760 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia
11:12:38:WU01:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 6292
11:12:38:WU01:FS00:Core PID:6300
11:12:38:WU01:FS00:FahCore 0x21 started
11:12:38:WU01:FS00:0x21:*********************** Log Started 2017-04-23T11:12:38Z ***********************
11:12:38:WU01:FS00:0x21roject: 10496 (Run 69, Clone 17, Gen 99)
11:12:38:WU01:FS00:0x21:Unit: 0x000000888ca304f556bbab104ed49f24
11:12:38:WU01:FS00:0x21:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
11:12:38:WU01:FS00:0x21:Machine: 0
11:12:38:WU01:FS00:0x21:Reading tar file core.xml
11:12:38:WU01:FS00:0x21:Reading tar file system.xml
11:12:40:WU00:FS00:Upload 18.68%
11:12:40:WU01:FS00:0x21:Reading tar file integrator.xml
11:12:40:WU01:FS00:0x21:Reading tar file state.xml
11:12:43:WU01:FS00:0x21igital signatures verified
11:12:43:WU01:FS00:0x21:Folding@home GPU Core21 Folding@home Core
11:12:43:WU01:FS00:0x21:Version 0.0.18
11:12:46:WU00:FS00:Upload 23.07%
11:12:52:WU00:FS00:Upload 26.92%
11:12:58:WU00:FS00:Upload 31.31%
11:13:04:WU00:FS00:Upload 35.16%
11:13:10:WU00:FS00:Upload 39.55%
11:13:13:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 0 out of 2000000 steps (0%)
11:13:13:WU01:FS00:0x21:Temperature control disabled. Requirements: single Nvidia GPU, tmax must be < 110 and twait >= 900
11:13:16:WU00:FS00:Upload 43.40%
11:13:22:WU00:FS00:Upload 47.25%
11:13:28:WU00:FS00:Upload 51.64%
11:13:34:WU00:FS00:Upload 55.49%
11:13:40:WU00:FS00:Upload 59.88%
11:13:46:WU00:FS00:Upload 63.73%
11:13:52:WU00:FS00:Upload 68.12%
11:13:58:WU00:FS00:Upload 71.42%
11:14:04:WU00:FS00:Upload 75.81%
11:14:10:WU00:FS00:Upload 79.66%
11:14:16:WU00:FS00:Upload 84.05%
11:14:22:WU00:FS00:Upload 87.90%
11:14:28:WU00:FS00:Upload 91.75%
11:14:34:WU00:FS00:Upload 95.04%
11:14:40:WU00:FS00:Upload 98.89%
11:14:42:WU00:FS00:Upload complete
11:14:42:WU00:FS00:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
11:14:42:WU00:FS00:Cleaning up
11:17:11:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 20000 out of 2000000 steps (1%)


----------



## brooker (23. April 2017)

Zocker85 schrieb:


> soll möglichst günstig sein und pentium prozzi wäre gute 150 günstiger, aber nur mit 3,5GHz
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Für 3 NVidia GPUs ist ein 4 Threader Pflicht. Takt sollte aktuell noch bei mindestens 3,6-4GHz liegen. Wenn später reinrassig Multitrhread WUS vorhanden sind, sollte die Bedeutung des CPU taktes sinken.

Zum Falten sind bisher die 1070er die Preisleistungs-GPUs gewesen. Da es 1070er aktuell bspw bereits ab 350,- Euro gibt, sollte das auch so bleiben.

Mindestanforderung an die PCIe Schnittstelle Gen2 x8/ Gen3 x4.

Schönes Projekt, gefällt mir


----------



## brooker (23. April 2017)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Sowas könnte ich  zuhause brauchen. Dann würde ich meine Faltbemühungen intensivieren:
> Bilder der Woche:



Wenn wir da ein paar Falter drunter verstekcen, fällt das, bis in unseren Stats, gar nicht weiter auf


----------



## SimonSlowfood (23. April 2017)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Mach die nicht so viele Sorgen um die LLC, du lässt ja den HWMonitor mitlaufen und dieser zeichnet die Maximale anliegen Spannung ja auf. Solange diese nicht in kritische kommt, sollte LLC auch nicht zu aggressiv sein.



Das Problem ist aber, dass der HWMonitor die spitzen nicht unbedingt mitbekommt! Ich würde von LLC 100% die Finger lassen.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (23. April 2017)

Ramonx56 schrieb:


> @Zocker85
> 
> Ob PCIE x1 ausreicht kann ich dir leider nicht beantworten.
> Es kommt auf die Anwendung an. In Spielen wird das ganze auf jeden Fall zum Flaschenhals.
> ...



Riser funktioniert, aber leicht suboptimal, je stärker die verwendete GPU ist:

Rumpelkammer: PCGH Folding@Home-Thread II

Während beim Zocken die Portanbindung Vorrang hat, ist diese bei F@H Zweitrangig, da die Hauptlast in der GPU selber stattfindet.


----------



## arcDaniel (23. April 2017)

Ich würde es natürlich auch nicht übertreiben, aber wie sagt der der8auer in seinem Video: klar geht die Lebenserwartung einer CPU runter, allerdings spricht er hier von 9 anstelle 10 Jahre Lebenserwartung, natürlich nur eine Schätzung.

Aber wer hällt seine CPU so lange? Gerade wer sich mit OC beschäftigt, wechselt eher öfters. Dass meine CPU nun schon mehr als 3,5Jahre auf dem Buckel hat wundert mich selbst. 

Zum Spannungsverhalten meiner CPU noch eine kleine Korrektur, die 1.079V liegen nur an, wenn die AVX genutzt wird, wird AVX nicht genutzt, läuft sie wie damals stabil mit 1.005V. Wahrscheinlich hatte ich das damals nie gesehen, da hier AVX noch seltener benutzt wurde als jetzt.


----------



## harley765 (25. April 2017)

so das war es den mit falten bei mir.
seit dem Win creator uptate will es einfach nicht mehr. dauernt der Fehler das eine dll nicht vorhanden ist und ich das pgm neu installieren soll.
drei mal neu installiert und die Fehlermeldung bleibt. Auch ist der F@H Client in der Taskleiste nicht mehr ersichtlich und kann ihn nicht starten um zu konfigurieren.

komisch ist das CPU und eine GPU falten.. die zweite GPU ist wohl der Verursacher vom Fehler. Oder eben der F@H Client..


----------



## JayTea (25. April 2017)

Moin harley!
Leider kannst du dich nicht vor dem Falten drücken, denn ich kann dir sagen woran es liegt und das Problem möglicherweise beheben! 

Ich hatte nach dem Anniversary-Update letzten Sommer ein sehr ähnliches Problem/ähnliche Fehlermeldung: Post
Ich empfehle den DDU zu nutzen, den es seit ein paar Tagen in einer neuen Version gibt: *klick*


----------



## harley765 (25. April 2017)

ja und wo liegt der Hund begraben?


----------



## JayTea (25. April 2017)

Mit "[...] Neuinstallation des *Programms *[...]" ist wohl eher der Treiber und nicht F@h gemeint?!
(siehe meinen bearbeiteten Post oben!)


----------



## harley765 (25. April 2017)

wehe wen das nicht klappt..


----------



## harley765 (25. April 2017)

halber Erfolg.. jetzt faltet es wieder ohne Fehlermeldung. Aber in der Taskleiste sehe ich noch immer kein F@H Symbol. Kann also den Klient so nicht konfigurieren oder anhalten oder was auch immer.. 

Komisch. das erste mal startet der F@H Client immer im Browserfenster. nach dem schliessen nicht mal mehr das..


----------



## JayTea (25. April 2017)

Hmm... 
Das kenne ich aus ganz seltenen Fällen wenn das OS "zum Teil" abgeschmiert ist. Das letzte Mal passierte das bei mir, als ich einen USB-Stick abgezogen hatte. Danach war kurz die Taskleiste komplett weg und als sie wieder kam, fehlten ein paar Symbole unten rechts im Infobereich; u.a das buten FAH Kalottenmodell. Um an den Client ranzukommen musste ich die exe-Datei des FAH-Controls manuell ausführen. (Start > FAHClient > FAHControl)
Generell hat dann natürlich ein Systemneustart geholfen.
Dass das Browserfenster mit geöffnet wird, das kannst du im Übrigen deaktivieren.


----------



## harley765 (25. April 2017)

so allmählich komme ich wieder in die Gänge.. So ein Mist... Jetzt muss ich doch noch weiter Falten.. 
Danke für die Typ's JayTea..


----------



## JayTea (25. April 2017)

harley765 schrieb:


> so allmählich komme ich wieder in die Gänge.. So ein Mist... Jetzt muss ich doch noch weiter Falten..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





harley765 schrieb:


> Danke für die Typ's JayTea..<= Sehr gerne!


.....


----------



## JeansOn (25. April 2017)

Ich hatte gestern ein Problem mit einer "hängenden" WU. 
Eine der AW im F@H Forum war dann folgende, um eine WU dumpen zu lassen:



```
Re: Core doesn't update

Postby Joe_H » Tue Apr 25, 2017 12:55 am
Better is to pause the CPU slot, remove the CPU slot in FAHControl and save that configuration. The client will detect that no slot exists to process the WU a,d dump it. Then recreate the CPU folding slot.

This is better than just deleting the WU as mentioned above. The client will report back to the WS that he WU was dumped and mark it so it can be assigned to someone else. 
Just deleting the WU will cause the reassignment to be delayed until it reaches the preferred deadline.

Joe_H
    Super Moderator
```

Vielleicht möchte sich der eine oder andere eine Folding-freundliche Cancel-Variante aneignen. 
Ich habe das so noch nicht gehandhabt, bin hier immer der "direkte Behandler" gewesen 
Ich werde es gelegentlich ganz gewiß ausprobieren.

*****************



JayTea schrieb:


> Moin harley!
> Leider kannst du dich nicht vor dem Falten drücken, denn ich kann dir sagen woran es liegt und das Problem möglicherweise beheben!
> 
> Ich hatte nach dem Anniversary-Update letzten Sommer ein sehr ähnliches Problem/ähnliche Fehlermeldung: Post
> Ich empfehle den DDU zu nutzen, den es seit ein paar Tagen in einer neuen Version gibt: *klick*



JayTea, wie kommst denn Du an diesen LINK, wenn Du erst seit August dabei bist?
Da hat doch wohl nicht etwa einer die gaaaanze Rumpelkammer auswendig gelernt?

EDIT: Ergänzung, Vermeidung von Doppelpost. Mußte ich einfach loswerden


----------



## chischko (25. April 2017)

Screenshot by Lightshot WTF? Kann da einer Abhilfe schaffen? 

NUr mal der CPU Slot/Warning&Errors: 
*********************** Log Started 2017-04-24T19:57:53Z ***********************
19:57:54:WARNING:WU01:FS00ast final deadline 2017-04-09T11:45:46Z, dumping
19:58:01:WARNING:WU00:FS00:FahCore returned: CORE_OUTDATED (110 = 0x6e)
19:58:08:WARNING:WU00:FS00:FahCore has not changed since last download, aborting core update
19:58:09:WARNING:WU00:FS00:FahCore returned: CORE_OUTDATED (110 = 0x6e)
20:00:25:WARNING:WU00:FS00:FahCore has not changed since last download, aborting core update
20:00:26:WARNING:WU00:FS00:FahCore returned: CORE_OUTDATED (110 = 0x6e)
20:00:50:WARNING:WU00:FS00:FahCore has not changed since last download, aborting core update
20:01:26:WARNING:WU00:FS00:FahCore returned: CORE_OUTDATED (110 = 0x6e)
20:05:23:WARNING:WU00:FS00:FahCore has not changed since last download, aborting core update
20:05:24:WARNING:WU00:FS00:FahCore returned: CORE_OUTDATED (110 = 0x6e)
20:07:42:WARNING:WU00:FS00:FahCore has not changed since last download, aborting core update
20:07:43:WARNING:WU00:FS00:FahCore returned: CORE_OUTDATED (110 = 0x6e)
20:16:40:WARNING:WU00:FS00:FahCore has not changed since last download, aborting core update
20:16:41:WARNING:WU00:FS00:FahCore returned: CORE_OUTDATED (110 = 0x6e)
20:25:35:WARNING:WU00:FS00:FahCore has not changed since last download, aborting core update
20:25:36:WARNING:WU00:FS00:FahCore returned: CORE_OUTDATED (110 = 0x6e)
20:45:14:WARNING:WU00:FS00:FahCore has not changed since last download, aborting core update
20:45:15:WARNING:WU00:FS00:FahCore returned: CORE_OUTDATED (110 = 0x6e)
21:14:24:WARNING:WU00:FS00:FahCore has not changed since last download, aborting core update
21:14:25:WARNING:WU00:FS00:FahCore returned: CORE_OUTDATED (110 = 0x6e)
22:00:56:WARNING:WU00:FS00:FahCore has not changed since last download, aborting core update
22:00:57:WARNING:WU00:FS00:FahCore returned: CORE_OUTDATED (110 = 0x6e)
23:15:34:WARNING:WU00:FS00:FahCore has not changed since last download, aborting core update
23:15:35:WARNING:WU00:FS00:FahCore returned: CORE_OUTDATED (110 = 0x6e)
01:18:33:WARNING:WU00:FS00:FahCore has not changed since last download, aborting core update
01:18:34:WARNING:WU00:FS00:FahCore returned: CORE_OUTDATED (110 = 0x6e)
******************************* Date: 2017-04-25 *******************************
04:38:23:WARNING:WU00:FS00:FahCore has not changed since last download, aborting core update
04:38:24:WARNING:WU00:FS00:FahCore returned: CORE_OUTDATED (110 = 0x6e)
******************************* Date: 2017-04-25 *******************************
09:59:33:WARNING:WU00:FS00:FahCore has not changed since last download, aborting core update
09:59:34:WARNING:WU00:FS00:FahCore returned: CORE_OUTDATED (110 = 0x6e)
******************************* Date: 2017-04-25 *******************************
15:59:33:WARNING:WU00:FS00:FahCore has not changed since last download, aborting core update
15:59:34:WARNING:WU00:FS00:FahCore returned: CORE_OUTDATED (110 = 0x6e)


----------



## foldinghomealone (25. April 2017)

FAHClient beenden und dann den Inhalt des Work-Verzeichnis  inkl. Unterverzeichnisse löschen und dann sollte es wieder gehen. Du verlierst aber angefangene WUs. Kannst ja warten bis sie fertig ist/sind.
Start->all programs->FAHClient->Data Directory->Work


----------



## chischko (26. April 2017)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> FAHClient beenden und dann den Inhalt des Work-Verzeichnis  inkl. Unterverzeichnisse löschen und dann sollte es wieder gehen. Du verlierst aber angefangene WUs. Kannst ja warten bis sie fertig ist/sind.
> Start->all programs->FAHClient->Data Directory->Work


Alles klar, probier ich aus, sobald ich daheim bin heute Abend! Merci!!


----------



## JayTea (26. April 2017)

@JeansOn: was meinst du? Und jaaa, natürlich habe ich den Verlauf der Rumpelkammer vollständig*st* im Kopf! 
Da es damals mein erster Beitrag war, konnte ich mich daran erinnern. Auch wenn ich mich nicht so genau erinnert hätte, kommt man über "Meine Beitrage" bzw. die Suche gut wieder dran.

Ich hatte gestern auch ein Problem: 



Spoiler



15:31:22:WU01:FS01:Upload 95.58%
15:31:24:WU01:FS01:Upload complete
15:31:24:WU01:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
15:31:24:WU01:FS01:Final credit estimate, 32795.00 points
15:31:24:WU01:FS01:Cleaning up
WU fertig und hochgeladen. Danach eine Pause von 2h?! 
[......]
18:31:02:WARNING:WU00:FS01:FahCore returned an unknown error code which probably indicates that it crashed
18:31:02:WARNING:WU00:FS01:FahCore returned: UNKNOWN_ENUM (-1073740940 = 0xc0000374)
18:31:03:WU00:FS01:FahCore 0x21 started
Fehlermeldung, Berechnung startet dennoch plötzlich mit neuer WU
[...0% - 13%...]
19:27:22:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 700000 out of 5000000 steps (14%)
19:29:50:FS01:Shutting core down
19:29:50:WU00:FS01:0x21:WARNING:Console control signal 1 on PID 3000
19:29:50:WU00:FS01:0x21:Exiting, please wait. . .
19:29:50:WU00:FS01:0x21:Folding@home Core Shutdown: INTERRUPTED
19:29:50:Clean exit
Allerdings nur bis 14% Fortschritt, danach Abbruch. Als ich wieder an den PC kam wurde Fah nicht mehr ausgeführt. Cliebt neu gestartet -> WU war noch da (bei 14%)


Ich muss allerdings noch herausfinden, inwiefern die Benutzung des PCs durch meine Partnerin damit in Verbindung gebracht werden kann... 

Ediths Aussage: Fenster mit Fehlermeldung, Inhalt unbekannt   -.-


----------



## JeansOn (26. April 2017)

chischko schrieb:


> Screenshot by Lightshot WTF? Kann da einer Abhilfe schaffen?
> 
> NUr mal der CPU Slot/Warning&Errors:
> *********************** Log Started 2017-04-24T19:57:53Z ***********************
> ...



Ja, genau sowas hatte ich auch.

Schau mal ins LOG:
Du hast ne 8675er WU.
Nach der Zeile " ...  FahCore 0xa7 started" 
startet er ein log.
Danach sagt er, welche Version er hat.  --> 0.0.11 ?
etwas später dann:
"... 0xa7:ERROR:110: Need version 0.0.13"

Das ist die BETA. Die kriegste nicht. Ich auch nicht. 
Der WU-Verantwortliche hat also auch hier die Konfiguration nicht richtig hinbekommen.


----------



## Rarek (26. April 2017)

doch die würdest du kriegen... nur empfehlen würde ich es dir nicht, wenn du nicht auch offiziell ein Tester bist ^^


----------



## JeansOn (26. April 2017)

Recht haste.
Ich falte hier was ich mit der HW kann, das reicht mir.


----------



## the_leon (26. April 2017)

Ja das hatte ich auch vor.
Jetzt is mir gestern ne wirklich günstige 1070 FE mit Fullcover über den Weg gelaufen und ich damit sowohl das Lautstärke Problem, als auch das "ineffizient beim Falten" Problem gelöst


----------



## Lubi7 (26. April 2017)

Hi,
Bringt es etwas, bei der GraKa auch den Ram zu übertakten oder ist nur der Chiptakt wichtig.
Habe meine GTX1060 undervolted auf 0,862V bei  1809MHz und 3948MHz Ram und frage mich ob es was bringt den Ram Takt zu erhöhen.
Mein Systen verbraucht bei GraKa folden ca 170Watt.
Gibt es Irgendwo Tabellen, Werte wo die GraKas Swettpoints PPD/Watt stehen?


----------



## Rarek (26. April 2017)

der sweetpoint ist mit jeder GPU anders... sorry

man könnte dir zwar nen Rahmen nennen, wo die meisten Karten ihren haben, aber der SP von deiner Karte kann auch ganz woanders als "wie die meisten" liegen


bezüglich VRAM:

ich meine es bringt ein paar PPD wenn der Ram fixer ist, aber wieviel genau kann ich dir net sagen


----------



## brooker (27. April 2017)

... das Übertakten des Rams bringt bei der 1060 schon deutliche Mehrleistung. Schaue mal in Holdies PPD-Übersicht das ist eine gute Orientierung für Dich. Aber wie schon gesagt, jede Gpu ist einzigartig und muss individuell behandelt bzw auf ihre mögliche OC oder Sweetpoint Eigenschaft getestet werden. Einen Grundsatz möchte ich dir noch ans Herz legen: lieber 50MHz langsamer und stabil, als alles rausholen und ständig Abbrüche. Denn der Sommer kommt ganz bestimmt


----------



## JeansOn (27. April 2017)

JeansOn schrieb:


> Ich hatte gestern ein Problem mit einer "hängenden" WU.
> Eine der AW im F@H Forum war dann folgende, um eine WU dumpen zu lassen:
> 
> 
> ...



Ich war gerade in der mißlichen Lage und habe das ausprobieren müssen.
Meiner Meinung nach ist das wirklich einfach. 
Nur: Wahrscheinlich ist es so, daß man ungerne an seiner Config schraubt.

-der CPU-Client sollte in "Pause" gestellt werden
dann in FAHControl auf
-"Configure" klicken, dann auf
-Registerblatt "Slots"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


-jetzt "Type"=CPU markieren und unten rechts auf "Remove" klicken.
-Mit "SAVE" die Configuration sichern ... 
- in FAHControl auf "Fold" läßt den CPU-Client dumpen
-Dann wie oben erläutert, wieder in die Configuration rein, dann aber unten rechts auf "ADD" klicken und es öffnet sich:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


-hier wird CPU ausgewählt. Die Einstellung "-1" ist richtig (ich falte mit allen Threads),deshalb "OK" bestätigen!!! Vor dem Löschen stand da etwas anderes als "-1", das stellt sich automatisch nach dem download wieder ein.
-"SAVE" NICHT VERGESSEN

Jo. Dat war et auch schon.

Den Vorteil hat ganz klar das Projekt in Stanford. 
Wie Joe_H schreibt, kann die gedumpte WU ohne Wartezeit direkt wieder verteilt werden.
Wie Joe_H schreibt, kann die gedumpte WU ohne Wartezeit direkt wieder verteilt werden.


----------



## foldinghomealone (27. April 2017)

Ich übertakte immer ordentlich und dann kackt die WU ab. Das find ich einfacher und sie ist auch gleich wieder verfügbar.


----------



## Ramonx56 (27. April 2017)

Habe gestern beim Übertakten im NACL ein interessantes Verhalten beobachten können.
Ist die Übertaktung etwas instabil - WHEA Logger (19) @4,9 Ghz sinken bei mir die PPD. - 17,5k PPD
Jetzt habe ich etwas Feintuning betrieben und die CPU läuft jetzt mit 1,4V @4,8Ghz  - keine WHEA Errors mehr und ganze 18k - 19k PPD.

Also kleiner Tipp für diejenigen unter euch, die ihre CPU übertaktet haben und glauben sie währe 100% stabil. Schaut mal unter Systemsteuerung > Verwaltung > Computerverwaltung > Ereignisanzeige > Windows Protokolle > System > Nach WHEA suchen. Werden WHEA Logger (19) angezeigt, deutet das auf ein bisschen zu wenig VCore hin.

Edit: Werde wahrscheinlich gegen August wieder mit GPU Folding beginnen. Noch fehlt mir das nötige Kleingeld.
Vielleicht gibts für euch im Juli/August nen schönen Build Vlog. Mit einem Dark Base 900 oder einem Phanteks Gehäuse und ner AIO WaKü (für ne Custom WaKü fehlt das Geld (noch)).
Ausbildung machts möglich. 
Werde dann 8h 5 Tage die Woche falten. Wenn ich arbeiten bin soll sich mein Rechner ausruhen? Das kann der vergessen! 

Edit2: Für alle Schnäppchenjäger. Die gtx 970 ist grad bei Mindfactory im Angebot. 
4GB MSI GeForce GTX 970 OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16
Schlagt zu, bevor es zu spät ist.


----------



## foldinghomealone (27. April 2017)

Ramonx56 schrieb:


> Edit2: Für alle Schnäppchenjäger. Die gtx 970 ist grad bei Mindfactory im Angebot.
> 4GB MSI GeForce GTX 970 OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16
> Schlagt zu, bevor es zu spät ist.


330€ für eine 970?  Du hast ja einen feinen Sinn für Ironie.


----------



## Ramonx56 (27. April 2017)

Ich weiß echt nicht, wie du auf 330 Euro kommst.
Gerade eben war diese noch für 159 oder 169  Euro im Mindstar zu haben.
Falls sich der Preis geändert haben sollte tut es mir Leid. Aber die Karte wurde schon verkauft...


----------



## foldinghomealone (27. April 2017)

vorher als ich geschaut hab, war sie auf 330€ und mit Sonderpreis angegeben. 
Für 160€ ist das natürlich ganz was anderes


----------



## -H1N1- (28. April 2017)

Hmm.....Hab jetzt mal seit langem den PC zum falten benutzt mit der Ti und komme bei default Settings im FAH Client gerade auf rund 215k PPD .


----------



## JayTea (28. April 2017)

Poste mal nen screenshot, welche WU?
Steht etwas Besonderes im Log? Am besten auch mal spoilern.


----------



## foldinghomealone (28. April 2017)

Wie lange brauchst du denn für eine WU?

Hast du den FAHClient neu installiert? Meineswissens kommt er nicht mit Änderungen der HW klar, weil die nur beim Installieren erkannt wird.

Neue Treiber installiert? Evtl. erst die alten mit DDU deinstallieren.


----------



## -H1N1- (28. April 2017)

Hier ein Screenshot, ich werde es mal neu installieren, denn das sieht total merkwürdig aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PPD sind zwar jetzt höher aber bei CPU steht "Unknown", was glaub kein gutes Zeichen ist.

edit: Kann den ich meinen Passkey auslesen oder brauch ich dann einen Neuen?

edit2: Diese Meldung steht im Log:

14:02:35:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.45:8080': Empty work server assignment
14:02:36:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '171.64.65.35:80': Empty work server assignment

Also: Neu installieren oder irgendwie diese WU abschießen?
14:02:36:ERROR:WU00:FS00:Exception: Could not get an assignment


----------



## ProfBoom (28. April 2017)

Die Fehler beziehen sich auf den CPU-Slot und besagen, dass der Server gerade keine WUs hat. Wahrscheinlich deshalb:
Für den CPU Slot solltest du auch auf 6 Threads herunter gehen. 7 ist als Primzahl nicht gut, das führt öfters zu problemen, außerdem braucht die GPU einen ganzen Kern. Bei sieben ist nur noch ein logischer frei, das reicht nicht für so eine schnelle Karte.
Den Passkey kannst du in der config.xml im Installationsverzeichis des Clients nachsehen.


----------



## foldinghomealone (28. April 2017)

Sieht doch auf dem Screenshot gar nicht sooo schlecht aus. Zudem sind Aussagen bei 2% Status nicht sehr genau. Warte mal bis min. 10% und seh dann weiter.
Zudem erkennt er die 1080 Ti richtig.

Poste mal deine Slotconfiguration. Wenn du da was falsches eingestellt hast, kann es sein, dass grade keine passende WU frei ist und du deshalb die Fehlermeldung bekommst.

Zudem mal einen Screenshot vom Afterburner bzw. irgendein Programm, das den Takt der GPU anzeigt. Ich hab des Öfteren das Problem, dass der FAHClient die GPU nicht hochtakten lässt. Dann bleibt sie im Basistakt und das kostet 150-200.000 PPD. Dann muss ich parallel noch Youtube aufmachen, dass die GPU hochtaktet.

Passkey brauchst du keinen neuen. Wenn du einen neuen nehmen würdest, wäre das dann quasi ein zweiter, neuer User.
Den kann man aber irgendwo bei der Stanford-Seite sich nochmals schicken lassen. Man braucht aber die E-Mailadresse, mit der er erstellt wurde.


----------



## arcDaniel (28. April 2017)

Ich bin jetzt nach einem 3-Tägigen Seminar wieder zu Hause und konnte mich freuen dass mein PC diese 3 Tage durch gefaltet hat. 
Er wurde keine Sekunde für etwas anderes genutzt, war auch nicht beaufsichtigt. FAHControl zeigt mir nicht einen einzigen Fehler 

Meine Wasserkühlung scheint hier auch zuverlässig zu funktionieren, die GPU(mit OC) hatte als Peak-Temp 49°C bei einigermassen langsam Drehenden Lüfter.

Morgen muss aber etwas gepaust werden, da ein Insider-Update ansteht und ich auch die Lüfter installation noch etwas optimieren muss und auf 3 neue NF-F12 vorbereiten will.  Mein 120mm Radi muss ich losschrauben um den dort verschraubtenen NF-P gegen einen NF-F zu tauschen, wegen dem Topradiator wird dies etwas fummelig. Wenn ich dies aber hinter mir habe, kann ich beim Eintreffen der neuen Lüfter, diese in gefühlt 2 Minuten einbinden. Auch die Verkabelung / Anschlüsse könnten eine andere Verteilung vertragen.


----------



## Ramonx56 (29. April 2017)

@Foldinghomealone: Ich konnte das Problem mit dem niedrigen Takt so lösen:
Neuen Treiber installiert und im Treiber den Energiesparmodus von Adaptiv auf Maximale Leistung bevorzugen gestellt.
Danach taktet die Grafikkarte bei mir ganz normal hoch.

Sag mal kennt einer ein Programm, dass die GPU und CPU Temperatur ausließt und bei einem vom Benutzer einstellbaren Wert den PC automatisch herunterfährt?
Habe nämlich anscheinend das Problem, dass meine CPU nicht drosseln möchte. Hab bisschen mit OC rum gespielt und dabei gemerkt, dass die CPU selbst bei 98 °C Package nicht anfängt zu drosseln
Da ich nicht weiß ob wenigstens die Abschaltfunktion funktioniert, mache ich mir Sorgen, dass mein PC draufgeht falls beim Folden mal die Lüfter ausfallen sollten.
Vielleicht hat ja auch jemand Lust so etwas zu Programmieren. Um für GPU und CPU Package Temp Abschalt Werte festzulegen. Oder bezieht sich die Thermal Throttle Temperatur auf die CPU Kerne?

Falls jetzt die Frage kommt: Hast du die Funktionen denn im Bios aktiviert. Ja habe ich.


----------



## arcDaniel (29. April 2017)

Ging schnell, mein System kann wieder falten 

Wenn jetzt noch die anderen NF-F12 angekommen sind, werden die Lüfter so eingestellt, dass die Temperaturen in Ordnung bleiben (GPU unter 50°C), das ganze Leise bleibt und ein neutraler  (vielleicht sogar positiver) Druck im Gehäuse entsteht und so die Staubbildung in grenzen gehalten wird.


----------



## mattinator (29. April 2017)

Ramonx56 schrieb:


> Sag mal kennt einer ein Programm, dass die GPU und CPU Temperatur ausließt und bei einem vom Benutzer einstellbaren Wert den PC automatisch herunterfährt?


HWiNFO - Download, an den Sensoren kannst Du ein Event-Handling mit Scripts aktivieren. Falls Du die Stelle nicht findest, einfach noch mal melden.


----------



## Rarek (29. April 2017)

Event-Handling aka herunterfaren wenn z.B. ein Lüfter zu lange steht?


----------



## mattinator (29. April 2017)

@rarek
Auch das. Wenn die Sensordaten von HWiNFO erkannt werden, und das tun die aktuellen eigentlich alle, kann man alles Mögliche "veranstalten".


----------



## Ramonx56 (29. April 2017)

Werde ich gleich mal probieren. Das mit den Lüftern wird sich nicht realisieren lassen. Einer meiner Lüfter läuft laut HWINFO zwischen 800 und 50000 Rpm. 
Wo kann ich denn diese Max werte einstellen? Das Programm habe ich schon länger. Aber wo man solche Events festlegen kann ist mir noch ein Rätsel.

Edit: Sry habs mit HWMonitor verwechselt. 
Habs gefunden. Danke. 
Kann ich mir also einfach eine Batch schreiben mit (Shutdown -s -f) und bei If Package Temperatur >= 102.
Run ... Runterfahren.bat?


----------



## mattinator (29. April 2017)

Sollte so funktionieren. Als ich noch unter Windows gefaltet habe, habe ich damit über die GPU-Power den Takt der Grafikkarte gesteuert.


----------



## Rarek (29. April 2017)

gut, dass ich meinen WasserPC (noch) unter Windows laufen lass, wo meine gesammte restliche Infrastruktur seit jeher mit Linux läuft/laufen wird
ich muss nur noch etwas finden, wass sich gut für meinen Server eignet - denn Debian kann net alles, was ich gerne hätte... aber mal sehen... 

kann mir jemand hier nicht zufällig ein Virtualisierungs OS (ala ESXi) empfehlen?
ich würde es für Privat nutzen und es sollte Performant sein
ebenso kostengünstig (wenn, nur mit einmaligen Kosten - Jährliche oder gar Monatliche Kosten kommen bei mir nicht in Frage)


----------



## mattinator (29. April 2017)

Rarek schrieb:


> gut, dass ich meinen WasserPC (noch) unter Windows laufen lass, wo meine gesammte restliche Infrastruktur seit jeher mit Linux läuft/laufen wird
> ich muss nur noch etwas finden, wass sich gut für meinen Server eignet - denn Debian kann net alles, was ich gerne hätte... aber mal sehen...


Ich habe gerade von Linux Mint Mate 17.3 auf Mint KDE 18.1 umgestellt. Bis auf die 4.10-er Kernel läuft alles super, mit dem lassen sich leider aus dem NVIDIA-Installer leider die Module nicht linken. Aber die 4.8-er Kernel tut es auch ohne Probleme. Sensor Support mit den NVIDIA-Treibern ist auf meinem System nahezu genau wie unter Windows. Und scriptmäßig gibt es im Linux (mit meinen Kenntnissen) sogar mehr Möglichkeiten.



Rarek schrieb:


> kann mir jemand hier nicht zufällig ein Virtualisierungs OS (ala ESXi) empfehlen?
> ich würde es für Privat nutzen und es sollte Performant sein
> ebenso kostengünstig (wenn, nur mit einmaligen Kosten - Jährliche oder gar Monatliche Kosten kommen bei mir nicht in Frage)


Was willst Du tun ? Warum nicht ESXi ?


----------



## chischko (29. April 2017)

Soo es läuft wieder und nun auch inkl. CPU! Das WORK Verzeichnis zu löschen hat das Problem tatsächlich behoben, vielen Dank für den Hinweis! 
Seit heute werkelt auch die 1080Ti in meinem Rechner, bisher Faltstable auf 2025 Mhz ohne Übertaktung des VRAMs. Ich bin gespannt was noch so geht und was ich morgen früh bei den PPD lese... bisher waren es so 620-650... mal sehen was morgen da steht!

Edit (10 Minuten später): Ok krass! Ist das realistisch? Screenshot by Lightshot


----------



## foldinghomealone (29. April 2017)

Ob 17.000PPD an deiner CPU realistisch sind, kann ich nicht beurteilen. Aber soviel schaffe ich auch, also könnte das schon hinkommen...

Edit: Ach, da steht's. 1,3Mio PPD. Hört sich doch gut an. So in der Region der TXP hätte ich sie auch eingeschätzt. Ist schon ein schönes Stück HW...


----------



## chischko (29. April 2017)

Sorry ich meinte das gesamte PPD s.Pfeil v.A. wenn man sich die alten Werte i.H.v. 620k vor Augen führt Screenshot by Lightshot


----------



## foldinghomealone (29. April 2017)

Sieht doch gut aus, oder? Werd gleich neidisch...


----------



## Rarek (30. April 2017)

mattinator schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade von Linux Mint Mate 17.3 auf Mint KDE 18.1 umgestellt. Bis auf die 4.10-er Kernel läuft alles super, mit dem lassen sich leider aus dem NVIDIA-Installer leider die Module nicht linken. Aber die 4.8-er Kernel tut es auch ohne Probleme. Sensor Support mit den NVIDIA-Treibern ist auf meinem System nahezu genau wie unter Windows. Und scriptmäßig gibt es im Linux (mit meinen Kenntnissen) sogar mehr Möglichkeiten.
> 
> 
> Was willst Du tun ? Warum nicht ESXi ?



Mint ist zuviel Desktop OS um es als Backupserver zu nutzen


ESXi hat soweit ich weiß jährliche Lizenzkosten
aber sonst ist es das OS der wahl, weil ich mich damit auskenne von Arbeit aus ^^

ich will einmal einen Backupserver (UrBackup auf Debian), seperat einen Fileserver (ebenfalls Debian), und daneben noch eine Firewall/Router Kombi 
(die Software hierfür steht nocht aus... aber ich denke ich werde IP Fire nehmen (PFsense ist mir zu alt, was die Tut's angeht, sowie zu aufwendig zu konfigurieren imo.))
der Backupserver ist momentan auf einem nativen Debian am laufen und den FS wollte ich ungerne auf die selbe Maschine tun ^^ (zumal bei ner seperaten Maschine das Backup leichter geht)

vorhanden sind dafür momentan 2 1Gbit Ports und ne 150Mbit Wlan Karte (letztere ist nur da, weil ich momentan keine andere möglichkeit habe an Internet zu kommen)


----------



## mattinator (30. April 2017)

Rarek schrieb:


> Mint ist zuviel Desktop OS um es als Backupserver zu nutzen
> ..
> ESXi hat soweit ich weiß jährliche Lizenzkosten
> aber sonst ist es das OS der wahl, weil ich mich damit auskenne von Arbeit aus ^^


Solange Du kein passthrough für die Grafikkarte zum Folding machen willst, sollten alle aktuellen Linux-Distro's im ESXi laufen. Aber selbst passthrough einer einfachen NVIDIA Quadro mit Folding im Linux Mint habe ich mit dem aktuellen 6.x-er ESXi schon am Laufen gehabt. Wenn überhaupt etwas Probleme bereitet, ist es der grafische Desktop, den Du ja gar nicht brauchst, wenn ich Dich richtig verstanden habe. Lizenzkosten hast Du mit dem Standard-ESXi nicht. Hauptsache, Deine verbaute Hardware passt (Chipsätze, RAID-Controller).


----------



## foldinghomealone (30. April 2017)

Ich kenn mich mit Linux nicht aus, hab zwar in einer VB Mint installiert, bin aber zu doof, Grafiktreiber zu unterstützen.
Ein Freund allerdings nutzt unRAID für solche Dinge.
LimeTech   –  What is unRAID?
7 Gamers, 1 CPU - Ultimate Virtualized Gaming Build Log - LTT Official - Linus Tech Tips


----------



## Cartesius (30. April 2017)

chischko schrieb:


> Soo es läuft wieder und nun auch inkl. CPU! Das WORK Verzeichnis zu löschen hat das Problem tatsächlich behoben, vielen Dank für den Hinweis!
> Seit heute werkelt auch die 1080Ti in meinem Rechner, bisher Faltstable auf 2025 Mhz ohne Übertaktung des VRAMs. Ich bin gespannt was noch so geht und was ich morgen früh bei den PPD lese... bisher waren es so 620-650... mal sehen was morgen da steht!
> 
> Edit (10 Minuten später): Ok krass! Ist das realistisch? Screenshot by Lightshot



und


chischko schrieb:


> Sorry ich meinte das gesamte PPD s.Pfeil v.A. wenn man sich die alten Werte i.H.v. 620k vor Augen führt Screenshot by Lightshot



Nach der PPD-Performance Tabelle von Holdie (Link) sind der bei der GTX 1080 Ti [1936 - 2075 MHz] zwischen 1 M und 1,4 MPPD drin, du liegst also voll im Rahmen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da wir allerdings für die GTX 1080 Ti bisher nur sehr wenige Datensätze [6] haben, wäre es schön, wenn du auch ab und zu den ein oder anderen PPD-Wert deiner GTX 1080Ti in Holdies TAbelle eintragen könntest. Hier ist der Link für das Formular: Klick.


----------



## chischko (30. April 2017)

Cartesius;8823709
Da wir allerdings für die GTX 1080 Ti bisher nur sehr wenige Datensätze [6 schrieb:
			
		

> haben, wäre es schön, wenn du auch ab und zu den ein oder anderen PPD-Wert deiner GTX 1080Ti in Holdies TAbelle eintragen könntest. Hier ist der Link für das Formular: Klick.


Gerne, wenn Du mir sagen kannst Wo ich das Gedöhns alles finde... die meisten Angaben darin sagen mir nichts.


----------



## Cartesius (30. April 2017)

@ chischko: Klaro.

Es gibt 2 Möglichkeiten wie du vorgehen kannst. Entweder du liest die Daten direkt von der FAHControl-Oberfläche ab, oder du nutzt das Programm HFM.net. Dafür gibt es in folgendem Thread eine Anleitung: Klick!

Möchtest du die Daten direkt im FAHControl-Panel ablesen, findest du die Daten hier (siehe Screenshot):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Timestamp: Datum an dem die WU bearbeitet / abgeschlossen wird
Project#: siehe Screenshot
Username: siehe Screenshot
GPU/CPU: verwendete Hardware zum Falten (bei dir GTX 1080 Ti)
Core und VRAM Frequency im Afterburner o.ä. auslesen
Shaders/Threads: hardwarespezifisch einzutragen (GTX 1080 Ti hat 3584 Shader) / Anzahl an faltenden CPU-Threads
TPF: siehe Screenshot
PPD: siehe Screenshot
Run, Clone, Gen: siehe Screenshot
OS: OS des Faltrechners
FahCore: siehe Screenshot
Driver: zum Falten genutzter GPU-Treiber

Noch ein Hinweis von Holdie, dem Ersteller und Verwalter unser PPD-Liste:
Um Aussagekräftige Ergebnisse zu erzielen, sollte die WU zu mindestens 10% abgearbeitet sein. Zu dem sollten diverse GPU lastige Anwendungen ca.30 minuten bevor die PPD abgelesen werden, beendet worden sein.

Nutzt du HFM.net, dann findes du alle Werte sauber aufgelistet, wenn du den 'Work Unit History Viewer' aufrufst.


----------



## chischko (30. April 2017)

Erledigt! Danke für deine genaue Beschreibvung... eigentlich hätt ich ja nur die Augen aufmachen müssen 
Screenshot by Lightshot Hoffe mal die Angaben sind alle korrekt!


----------



## JayTea (30. April 2017)

Well done! 
Die Angabe der TPF weißt zwischen der Tabelle und dem Screenshot eine Differenz von zwei Sekunden auf?! Bissel Schwankung ist ja aber normal...
Auf jeden Fall => mehr davon!! 

@all: Schönen und entspannten Feiertag morgen!


----------



## FlyingPC (30. April 2017)

JayTea schrieb:


> Well done!
> Die Angabe der TPF weißt zwischen der Tabelle und dem Screenshot eine Differenz von zwei Sekunden auf?! Bissel Schwankung ist ja aber normal...
> Auf jeden Fall => mehr davon!!
> 
> @all: Schönen und entspannten Feiertag morgen!



Dankeschön! Das wünsche ich euch allen auch!


----------



## Rarek (1. Mai 2017)

mattinator schrieb:


> Solange Du kein passthrough für die Grafikkarte zum Folding machen willst, sollten alle aktuellen Linux-Distro's im ESXi laufen. Aber selbst passthrough einer einfachen NVIDIA Quadro mit Folding im Linux Mint habe ich mit dem aktuellen 6.x-er ESXi schon am Laufen gehabt. Wenn überhaupt etwas Probleme bereitet, ist es der grafische Desktop, den Du ja gar nicht brauchst, wenn ich Dich richtig verstanden habe. Lizenzkosten hast Du mit dem Standard-ESXi nicht. Hauptsache, Deine verbaute Hardware passt (Chipsätze, RAID-Controller).



a) welche Grafikkarte? es ist immerhin ein Server  (ein Proliant ML 120 G5)
b) welche Grafische Oberfläche? die vom ESXi ? (welche ja nicht wirklich ne grafische Oberfläche ist)

was meinst du mit Standard ESXi ?
ich weiß nur, dass nach den 60 Tagen Probezeit das "das darfst du machen" Paket soweit heruntergestuft wird, dass du im grunde nichts mehr mit dem Server anstellen kannst, solange du nicht ne richtige Lizenz hast


----------



## mattinator (1. Mai 2017)

Rarek schrieb:


> a) welche Grafikkarte? es ist immerhin ein Server  (ein Proliant ML 120 G5)


Man kann inzwischen mittels passthroug  kann Hardware-Komponenten komplett in eine VM "durchreichen". Betrifft Deine Nutzung jedoch nicht.



Rarek schrieb:


> b) welche Grafische Oberfläche? die vom ESXi ? (welche ja nicht wirklich ne grafische Oberfläche ist)


Die in den (Linux-)VMs, die Du wohl auch nicht brauchst.



Rarek schrieb:


> was meinst du mit Standard ESXi ?
> ich weiß nur, dass nach den 60 Tagen Probezeit das "das darfst du machen" Paket soweit heruntergestuft wird, dass du im grunde nichts mehr mit dem Server anstellen kannst, solange du nicht ne richtige Lizenz hast


Das mit dem "nichts mehr anstellen" ist relativ. Man kann sich nach Anmeldung bei VMware (i.d.R. im Rahmen des Downloads) einen freien Lizenzkey besorgen. Mit dieser Lizenz gibt es sicher einige Einschränkungen, für den Home-Betrieb sollte es dennoch reichen. Die Unterschiede stehen auch irgendwo bei VMware, finde es im Moment jedoch nicht. Hier eine andere (zuverlässige) Quelle: VMware vSphere 6 Editionen Funktionsunterschiede – Thomas-Krenn-Wiki. Kannst auch noch mal selbst das Netz durchforsten, vielleicht findest Du noch die Übersicht von VMware oder andere umfangreichere Beschreibungen (z.B. ESXi 6.0 Free und vSphere Client: Einschrankungen und Funktionen | WindowsPro).


----------



## Rarek (1. Mai 2017)

von den VM's selber brauche ich die die Grafische Oberfläche... zumindst bin ich nicht Nerdig genug, um meine Sachen per Text zu installieren 

es gibt nen kostenlosen Key? uhh... interessant
ich hatte sowas schonmal gelesen, aber nicht weiter danach gesucht, da es damals für die Arbeit war


----------



## chischko (1. Mai 2017)

Hab jetzt mal noch ne Zeile eingetragen. Auch in Zukunft noch paar eintragen?


----------



## Rarek (1. Mai 2017)

um so mehr Ergebnisse eingetragen sind, um so präziser ist die tabelle

also ja ^^


----------



## JayTea (1. Mai 2017)

@chischko: Ich bin dafür, du nimmst dir einfach ein Beispiel an mir.
Bisher habe ich gut 460 WU (manuell) eingetragen! 

(@arcDaniel: ) Ich war in der Bastelabteilung eines Baumarktes und habe dort Wattevlies gekauft. Das kann man auch noch gut halbieren (anschließend die "neuen" Oberflächen kurz mit einem Feuerzeug entfusseln), sodass es nur noch halb so dick ist und als Staubschutz verbauen. Damit ist man sehr flexibel.


----------



## mattinator (1. Mai 2017)

Rarek schrieb:


> von den VM's selber brauche ich die die Grafische Oberfläche... zumindst bin ich nicht Nerdig genug, um meine Sachen per Text zu installieren


Es gibt nur mit bestimmten Kernels unter älteren Linux Versionen in der VMware Probleme. Da funktioniert der VMware Maus Treiber nicht richtig. In aktuellen Linux Versionen passt das schon.



Rarek schrieb:


> es gibt nen kostenlosen Key? uhh... interessant
> ich hatte sowas schonmal gelesen, aber nicht weiter danach gesucht, da es damals für die Arbeit war


Ich hatte mich für den Download bei VMware (kostenlos) angemeldet und auf der Download-Seite gab es den Key. Ohne einen Key hast Du Recht, dann ist nach der Evaluation Schluss.


----------



## chischko (1. Mai 2017)

JayTea schrieb:


> @chischko: Ich bin dafür, du nimmst dir einfach ein Beispiel an mir.
> Bisher habe ich gut 460 WU (manuell) eingetragen!



Kurz und knapp: Nein! Die Zeit fehlt mir und ich mag meinen Job, Freundin, Familie und Freunde  
Ich werd ab und an mal eine rein tippen wenn ich dran denk und Zeit habe aber mehr auch nicht.


----------



## JayTea (1. Mai 2017)

Das war auch mehr als generelle Motivation gedacht. Du "mussst" es natürlich nicht so machen und Privates geht vor Hobby. 
Bleiben wir bei dem selbsterklärtem Ziel dieses Teams: jeder macht nur so viel er kann und möchte.   Ich handhabe es so, dass jedes Mal wenn ich an den Rechner gehe, ich kurz Fah aufrufe und nach der WU schaue. Habe ich ne Minute mehr, trage ich sie direkt ein. Falls nicht, erstelle ich eben mit dem SnippingTool ein Bild und trage es irgendwann später nach, wenn es auskommt.
"Ab und an mal eine [WU] reintippern" ist sogar besser als exessiv über einen kurzen Zeitraum möglichst viele Daten zu erheben, denn die WU sind ja auch einer gewissen Aktualität unterworfen und somit hat mein eher einen aktuellen Blick auf die PPD-Situation.


----------



## SimonSlowfood (2. Mai 2017)

Oder einfach HFM.net mitlaufen lassen und da monatsweise z.b. die Daten exportieren  Ist dann 1x im Monat n aufwand von 15min?
Wobei ich da noch was basteln muss, damit ich die Tabelle 1:1 in holdies kopieren kann.


----------



## chischko (2. Mai 2017)

Das HFM.net kann ich mir demnächst mal anschauen. Aktuell ist die Woche schon jeder Tag bzw. Abend verplant aber ich hab ja die Anleitung bzw. den Thread dazu gepostet bekommen. Sollte es da ne semi-automatisierte Lösung geben o.Ä. spricht natürlich nix dagegen die Wissensbasis zu erweitern mit vertretbarem Aufwand.


----------



## Ramonx56 (2. Mai 2017)

Da ich mir im Sommer vielleicht eine AMD VEGA Grafikkarte kaufen möchte und dann meine "alte" GTX 970 8h täglich falten lassen möchte, hätte ich bezüglich des Stromverbrauchs mal eine Frage.
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die eine Grafikkarte "abzuschalten", damit diese fast keinen Strom mehr aufnimmt?
Am besten ohne Sie auszubauen oder einen Stecker zu ziehen. 

PS: In Aktionswochen werde ich die VEGA Karte dann mit Ackern lassen.
Edit: Falls eine untertaktete VEGA Karte effizienter 300-500K PPD einbringt, werde ich die 970 verkaufen.


----------



## ProfBoom (2. Mai 2017)

Bei AMD fällt mir ZeroCore Power ein. Angeblich < 3W bei ausgeschaltetem Display.
Für nvidia...


----------



## foldinghomealone (2. Mai 2017)

Ramonx56 schrieb:


> Edit: Falls eine untertaktete VEGA Karte effizienter 300-500K PPD einbringt, werde ich die 970 verkaufen.


Wenn sie nicht effizienter ist als eine 970 dann sollte sich AMD besser nochmal hinsetzen und weiter nachdenken.

Wieso willst du denn die 970 weiterfalten lassen und die VEGA nicht? Oder habe ich das falsch verstanden?
Ich würd die 970 verkaufen.


----------



## Rarek (2. Mai 2017)

bevor du die 970 Verkaufst, kannst du die doch auch an Brooker weitergeben damit er sie dann sinnvoll recyceln kann ^^
so bleibt dann weningstens die Rechenkraft für unser Team erhalten *hust*


----------



## SimonSlowfood (2. Mai 2017)

In welcher Spalte finde ich denn bei HFM den FaH Core? bzw wenn es die "Core" Spalte ist: OPENMM_21 = 0x21 und was ist dann ZETA_DEV?


----------



## Rarek (2. Mai 2017)

Zeta Dev ist 0x18


----------



## Ramonx56 (3. Mai 2017)

Wenn genug Geld da ist, wird die 970 gespendet.
Oder in einer FoPaSa ihren Platz finden.
Ein Mainboard und eine Dual Core CPU habe ich dem lieben Brooker schon zugesendet. 
Wenn nicht, können sich dann interessierte User aus dem Folding Team bei mir melden. Würde euch dann aber auf jeden Fall einen sehr guten Preis machen.
Leider kann ich den Marktplatz "noch" nicht benutzen. Dauert noch ein bisschen.


----------



## Rarek (3. Mai 2017)

ich würde mich ja melden, wenn ich denn Platz hätte... denn die momentan einzigen freien PCIe Slots in greifbarer Nähe sind die von meinem Router
und ich denke F@H gibts nicht für PFsense, wa? (was mir aber auch egal ist  )


----------



## alexk94 (3. Mai 2017)

Morgen,

kann mir jemand sagen , was die beiden Angaben(Pfeil) bedeuten, da beide manchmal gleich hoch ist.  Wird da auch gleich mit das gesamte TDP angezeigt oder nur der Teil für die GPU?

Das ist das gute Stück, gestern angekommen: Sapphire Pulse ITX Radeon RX 570 4GD5, 4GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11266-06-20G)

Auf der Herstellerseite der Karte steht <150 W TDP, darum die Frage.

Alex


----------



## Cartesius (3. Mai 2017)

@Alex: 

Ich bin mir zwar nicht sicher, was Core und Chip Power bedeutet, aber ich weiß, dass bei der RX 470/480 damals zwischen der Leistungsaufnahme der GPU (Core Power?) und der gesamten Grafikkarte (v.a. GPU + RAM --> Chip Power?) unterschieden wurde. Zu Werbezwecken wurde häufig nur der zulässige Verbrauch der GPU angegeben, da dieser geringer ist als die Leistungsaufnahme der Gesamten Grafikkarte. 

Anyway, es wäre cool, wenn du bei Gelegenheit die PPD-Werte deiner RX 570 in Holdies Tabelle eintragen könntest [Link: klick].  Eine Anleitung findest du bei Bedarf hier oder hier.
Vielen Dank! 

Edit: Wie würdest du die Geräuschemission der Karte beschreiben? Aufgrund des Single Fan Designs (trotz der Heatpipes) sieht die Karte nicht nach einem übermäßig leisen Vertreter ihrer Art aus.


----------



## alexk94 (3. Mai 2017)

Aktuelle WU ist eingetragen. Die Lautstärke geht, ist zur Zeit das lauteste im PC. Es wird noch untervoltet, da wird es noch etwas leiser.  Max Temperatur beim falten 74 °C, beim Spielen max. 75 °C ( TM Stadium 4 K). Sie ist zur Zeit nur etwas sparsamer beim falten als die 380, aber die Leistung. Wo früher die Alte ca. 10 h (aktuelle WU) gebraucht hat, sind es nun ca. 7 h. Sparsamer ist sie beim spielen: Ingame-Benchmark von AOS, nur noch 236 W (238 W bei -100 mV) statt 280 W (nur PC).

Ich trage noch ein paar WU's die nächsten Tage in die Tabelle ein, da es zur Zeit nur eine AMD-Karte (meine) gibt.


Hier sind noch ein paar Ergänzungen:

Ich komme bei -100 mV auf folgende Ergebnisse. Ist nur ein kleiner Überblick, was mit der Karte möglich ist, es folgen keine weiteren Ergänzungen/ Aktualisierung (Ausnahme die Spannung, wo die Karte noch stabil läuft beim falten/spielen)

Beim falten mit Standardspannung(1,15 V) ~ 170 W (PC), mit -100 MV nur noch ~ 150 W. Zum Vergleich, meine 380 verbrauchte mit Standardspannung ~180 W(PC).
Bei den Temperaturen sieht es so aus: Beim falten mit Standardspannung (1,15 V) max. 74 °C (~ 72°C) bei ca. 1700 RPM (45 %) und ~ 1200 MHz Takt. (TDP-Limit)
Beim falten mit -100 mV mx. 72 °C (~ 71 °C) bei ca. 1350 RPM (38 %) und ~ 1240 MHz Takt(TDP-Limit)

Am Rande:
Beim spielen von TM Stadium in 2K mit 72 FPS habe ich statt ~ 67 °C nur noch ~ 60 °C (-100 mV) und die Lautstärke ist auch angenehmer.

So, das ist eine kleine Übersicht, was den Verbrauch sowie die Auswirkungen von untervolten angeht. Ursache des Flackern war der Monitor, nicht die Spannung.

Alex


----------



## FlyingPC (3. Mai 2017)

Ryzen 5 1600 für unter 200€!


----------



## arcDaniel (3. Mai 2017)

Ryzen wird immer interessanter  

Es wird dennoch eine Zeit vergehen bis ich zuschlage, mein System läuft nun super und ich habe keine Lust meine Wasserkühlung im Moment wieder auseinander zu nehmen.


----------



## Ramonx56 (3. Mai 2017)

Da ich mir bald ein neues Gehäuse zulege und eine AIO WaKü einbaue, wird mein auf 4,9 Ghz übertakteter 3570K noch eine Weite reichen.
Erst wenn AMD mit der IPC ganz ganz nah an Intel rankommt, oder diese sogar schlägt, werde ich zuschlagen.
Dies wird aber wahrscheinlich noch etwas dauern.
Vielleicht raucht meine CPU ja auch bald ab.
Das wäre für mich auch ein Grund zum Aufrüsten.
Ja ich weiß mit 1,45V und 90° Package Temp beim NACL Folden leg ichs auch ein bisschen drauf an.


----------



## alexk94 (4. Mai 2017)

Heute Abend ergänze ich noch meinen Post von gestern Mittag um paar Daten ( Temperatur, Verbrauch, Lautstärke, Ergebnisse vom untervolten).

Sachen wurden beim Post hinzu gefügt.

Alex


----------



## wait (4. Mai 2017)

Ab morgen bin ich auch wieder dabei.
Die Bastelei hat ein Ende gefunden.
Neues System Neues Glück.


----------



## alexk94 (4. Mai 2017)

Hab die Ursache gefunden, der Monitor war es. Ich habe es wohl den erweitern mit der Freesync-Spanne mithilfe von CRU übertrieben. Hab gedacht, ein besseres Kabel holt mehr raus.

Alex


----------



## JayTea (5. Mai 2017)

Hat jemand mit der Einstellung "Optimize for Compute Performance" im nvidia-Treiber Erfahrung? Hat das hier mal jemand unter die Lupe genommen und getestet?
Der User faltet mit einer Maxwell 980. Vielleicht reagiert Pascal anders/besser darauf?!


----------



## binär-11110110111 (5. Mai 2017)

JayTea schrieb:


> Hat jemand mit der Einstellung "Optimize for Compute Performance" im nvidia-Treiber Erfahrung? Hat das hier mal jemand unter die Lupe genommen und getestet?
> Der User faltet mit einer Maxwell 980. Vielleicht reagiert Pascal anders/besser darauf?!



Erfahrung Nein, aber die Antwort steht ja schon fast dort. Ist der Schalter auf EIN gestellt, verbessert sich die Rechenleistung ... und somit auch die CUDA-Leistung. Hierbei werden Spannung und Taktrate angehoben, was zu einer höheren Abwärme durch mehr Watt führt.  Für User, welche auf Auto oder Default Falten, ist das sicherlich sinnvoll, die meisten User legen aber selber Hand an die GPU. Dennoch kann es nicht schaden, auch hier die Option auf EIN zu lassen.


----------



## -H1N1- (5. Mai 2017)

So, am WE wird endlich die erste Mio geknackt.

Mein Problem mit der neuen GraKa hatte sich erledigt, als ich den Slot einfach gelöscht und neu angelegt habe .


----------



## JayTea (5. Mai 2017)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Erfahrung Nein, aber die Antwort steht ja schon fast dort. Ist der Schalter auf EIN gestellt, verbessert sich die Rechenleistung ... und somit auch die CUDA-Leistung. Hierbei werden *Spannung und Taktrate angehoben*, was zu einer höheren Abwärme durch mehr Watt führt.  Für User, welche auf Auto oder Default Falten, ist das sicherlich sinnvoll, die meisten User legen aber selber Hand an die GPU. Dennoch kann es nicht schaden, auch hier die Option auf EIN zu lassen.


Wo steht das denn?!


----------



## binär-11110110111 (5. Mai 2017)

JayTea schrieb:


> Wo steht das denn?!



Ich schrieb: ... "aber die Antwort steht ja schon *fast* dort." 

Es heißt ja:

Diese Einstellung ermöglicht es Ihnen , *die Leistung einiger Rechenanwendungen deutlich zu verbessern*.
Bitte beachten Sie, dass diese Einstellung negative Auswirkung auf einige Grafikfunktionen wie 
"Dünn besetzte Textur" haben kann. 

Wählen Sie Ein , *für höhere potenzielle Leistung bei Rechenanwendungen.*

Wählen Sie Aus , wenn Grafikfunktionen wie Dünn besetzte Textur verwendet werden. (Damit ist lineare Algebra mit dünn besetzten Matrizen und Sortier- und Suchalgorithmen gemeint - was heißt das ? Keine Ahnung !  ).

PS: Diese Option wird aber nur bei bestimmten Kartengenerationen angeboten.


----------



## JayTea (5. Mai 2017)

Ja gut, okay. Das hatte ich auch gelesen aber dabei denke ich nicht an Anpassung von Spannung und Takt.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (5. Mai 2017)

JayTea schrieb:


> Ja gut, okay. Das hatte ich auch gelesen aber dabei denke ich nicht an Anpassung von Spannung und Takt.



Ich hab noch mal ausführlich gegoogelt und die Option soll nur Maxwell Karten zur Verfügung stehen. (Einfach) ausprobieren !?  ... und bei Schwierigkeiten wieder auf AUS stellen.


----------



## -H1N1- (5. Mai 2017)

Okay, also was stimmt nicht?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (5. Mai 2017)

-H1N1- schrieb:


> Okay, also was stimmt nicht?
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



CPU steht auf 7 = Primzahl. Bitte auf 6 oder 8 stellen.


----------



## -H1N1- (5. Mai 2017)

Die Werte sind aber default, blöd....


----------



## binär-11110110111 (5. Mai 2017)

-H1N1- schrieb:


> Die Werte sind aber default, blöd....



Da Du eine Nvidia GPU verwendest, manuell auf 6 stellen.


----------



## -H1N1- (5. Mai 2017)

Okay, habe es angepasst und läuft (bis auf die wenigen PPD und die WU der CPU, die wohl nie fertig wird).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: GPU läuft auch nur auf Halbgas 1480MHz.


----------



## JayTea (5. Mai 2017)

@binär: werd's mal die Tage testen.

@H1N1: etwas Geduld. Die CPU-WU wird noch abgehen; ist sogar ne 0xa7er! 
Bzgl GPU: starte mal YouTube und guck ob die hochtaktet. Vll funktioniert das. *foldinghomealone* kennt sich damit aus.


----------



## DrDave (5. Mai 2017)

-H1N1- schrieb:


> 1480MHz.



Browser offen und Hardwarebeschleunigung aktiviert? Hat bei mir auch das hochtakten verhindert. Battle.net übrigens auch, da es auch Hardwarebeschleunigung nutzt.


----------



## Ramonx56 (6. Mai 2017)

Bei mir hat ein Treiber Update geholfen. Außerdem habe ich, wenn ich mit der GPU falte, in den 3D Einstellungen des Treibers den Punkt Energieverwaltungsmodus auf Maximale Leistung bevorzugen gestellt.
Ob es am Treiber Update oder an der Einstellung lag weiß ich nicht. Jetzt taktet die GPU immer mit vollen Takt. Nur für den normalen Betrieb würde ich das wieder ausstellen, da sonst im IDLE mehr Strom "verbraucht" wird.


----------



## chischko (6. Mai 2017)

JayTea schrieb:


> Hat jemand mit der Einstellung "Optimize for Compute Performance" im nvidia-Treiber Erfahrung? Hat das hier mal jemand unter die Lupe genommen und getestet?
> Der User faltet mit einer Maxwell 980. Vielleicht reagiert Pascal anders/besser darauf?!



Seh ich das jetzt richtiig, dass das nur für Maxwellkarten angezeigt wird? Bei mir ist da kein Eintrag??


----------



## JayTea (6. Mai 2017)

Ich glaube es liegt mehr an der Treiberversion (der zitierte User hat das bei dem 381.65er entdeckt) und weniger an der GPU-Generation. Denn weiter unten in dem Quick Start Guide steht ja "Maxwell GPUs and later".
Kann grade nicht die nvidia-Systemsteuerung aufrufen, weil ich den Monitor an die iGPU geklemmt habe und dann will die das nicht.


----------



## arcDaniel (6. Mai 2017)

So ich erlaube mir einen off-topic Rat zu fragen:

Ich habe mir Skullcandy Grind Wireless Kopfhörer gegönnt und kann über deren Qualität (am Preis gemessen) nur bewundern  
Meine Spiele (Gears of War 4 und Halo Wars 2) stürzen allerdings immer ab, sobald ich die Kopfhörer mit Bluetooth nutze. Anfangs dachte ich es würde an den Kopfhörern liegen, als ich meinen Xbox One Controller allerdings über Bluetooth nutzte wollte, die gleichen Probleme (mit dem MS Dongle gibt es keine Probleme).

Also liegt es am Bluetooth. Da es keine solche Problem-Meldungen in Verbindung mit Windows 10 Build 16188 gibt, gehe ich von einem Fehler des BT-Adapters aus. Es handelt sich um einen Belkin, welcher bei Amazon nicht gerade gute Bewertungen bekam... Ich hatte diesen vor einiger Zeit gekauft, bis dato aber nicht gebraucht, ich weiss noch nicht einmal warum ich ihn damals gekauft hatte. Ich konnte mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass es hier grosse unterschiede gibt, bei so einem banalen Teil...

Kann einer von euch hier einen guten empfehlen?


----------



## arcDaniel (8. Mai 2017)

Keiner einen Tip?

Ich weiss wo der Schuh drückt: wenn die Kopfhörer wieder gehen, spiele ich vielleicht mehr und kann weniger falten


----------



## Ramonx56 (8. Mai 2017)

Kauf dir einen Raspberry PI 3B und übertrag das Audiosignal über WLAN und dann nutz du das Bluetooth Modul des Raspberry´s um deine Kopfhörer damit zu verbinden.
Wäre doch mal ein schönes Projekt. 
Okey, Spaß beiseite.
Da ich noch keine Erfahrungen mit Bluetooth Kopfhörern machen konnte und da ich bisher bei Bluetooth Lautsprechern oft negative Erfahrungen machen durfte, werde ich auch weiterhin bei Kabel gebundenen bleiben.
Was mich mal interessieren würde... Haben die nicht zwischendurch mal Disconnects und Latenzproblemchen ?

@Topic: Leider kann ich dir dabei nicht weiterhelfen.
Vielleicht haben hier andere Leute mehr Ahnung als ich.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Mai 2017)

@arcDaniel:
Nach dem einen oder anderen Schreianfall wegen Verbindungsproblemen (gestern hat es doch funtioniert und vorgester auch usw.)  ist bei mir wieder alles Kabelgebunden. 

Ps.:
Wir haben doch kein Interesse dran das du mehr spielst wen du dafür weniger faltest.


----------



## alexk94 (9. Mai 2017)

Ich habe bei mir etwas komisches festgestellt. Wenn ich vergesse auf Finish zu klicken, wird bei mir sobald eine WU fertig ist und zurückgesendet wird, gleichzeitig eine Neue geladen. Ist das normal? Ich bearbeite die meiste Zeit nur eine WU pro Tag. Es gibt ja die Möglichkeit, das einzustellen, dass bei ca. 95 % Fertigstellung eine Neue geladen wird, aber das ich nicht eingestellt. Treiber sind aktuell und die Karte eine RX 570.

Alex


----------



## wait (9. Mai 2017)

@alexk94

schau mal hier nach. Punkt 11

[HowTo] - Anleitung Einrichtung FAH Client 7.4.4


----------



## alexk94 (9. Mai 2017)

wait, dass ist es nicht. Alles läuft auf Standard. Das hätte ich am besten noch erwähnen sollen.

Alex


----------



## wait (9. Mai 2017)

Zitat aus 5. weitere Einstellmöglichkeiten

Nach Beendigung der Berechung wird das Ergebnis versendet und eine neue Work-Unit geladen, bis ihr das Folding stoppt oder den "Finish"-Button geklickt habt. 

Ob es eine andere Möglichkeit gibt, da muß ich passen.


----------



## Rarek (9. Mai 2017)

etweder es wird eine neue Geladen, oder nicht - weitere Möglichkeiten gibt es nicht und das einzige was man sonst noch einstellen kann, ist wann die neue geladen werden soll
per Default wird bei 99% eine Neue gezogen


----------



## alexk94 (9. Mai 2017)

OK, danke.


----------



## foldinghomealone (9. Mai 2017)

Slot options:
'next-unit-percentage' ist standardmäßig auf 99. Ich habs auf 100 gestellt.

Man kann aber auch einstellen, dass nur eine WU gefaltet wird: 'max-units'


----------



## binär-11110110111 (10. Mai 2017)

Wie von "JeansOn" an anderer Stelle schon angedeutet, möchte auch ich allen Faltern und Interessierten die Sendung "Quarks & Co - Mach was aus Deinen Genen!" ans Herz legen. Sie wurde am 25.04.2017 ausgestrahlt und ist in der Mediathek bis zum 25.04.2022 als Video und Download verfügbar:

Mach was aus Deinen Genen! | Quarks & Co Video | ARD Mediathek


----------



## JayTea (10. Mai 2017)

Hatte heute morgen eine (Creators)Updatewelle bei PC und Laptop.
Mit Erstaunen habe ich festgestellt, dass anschließend F@h ohne Probleme funktionierte. Dabei war ich fest davon ausgegangen, dass es wieder den Grafikkartentreiber bei dem Update zerschießt und die Fehlermeldung mit der fehlenden *.dll kommt; das war aber nicht der Fall!  (Win10 Pro x64)
Anstandslos lud eine 10496er WU mit Core 0x21 und die Berechnung startete.

Jetzt erst mal frühstücken!   *Kaffeprost*


----------



## foldinghomealone (10. Mai 2017)

Ich: Linux-Depp
Trotzdem, da hier jeder von Linux schwärmt, überlege ich mir ein Dualboot System einzurichten.

Und wenn schon denn schon, dann gleich vernünftig weswegen ich gleich ein paar Fragen habe:
- gibt es eine Möglichkeit, das System zu wechseln (also von Win-->Linux oder Linux-->Win) und die gleiche WU zu bearbeiten. Also z.B. die work-Dateien auf einem shared directory abzulegen?
- gibt es eine Möglichkeit wenn man im Windows gestartet hat, irgendwie auf Linux zuzugreifen um dort Änderungen wie Treiber Installationen durchzuführen? 

Hat jemand Empfehlungen für eine Super-DAU Linux-Distro?


----------



## JeansOn (10. Mai 2017)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Ich: Linux-Depp
> Trotzdem, da hier jeder von Linux schwärmt, überlege ich mir ein Dualboot System einzurichten.
> 
> Und wenn schon denn schon, dann gleich vernünftig weswegen ich gleich ein paar Fragen habe:
> ...




zur 1. Frage: Auf die Reihenfolge achten. MS ist da gnadenlos. MS also zuerst draufspielen. Linux hat einen Bootmanager, der sollte auch mit den neuen UEFI zurechtkommen. Ich selber hatte das Weiterfalten unter dem anderen OS ... vor *längerer Zeit* mal so gemacht, damals hat es geklappt, aber mach das auf einem WIN-Lw. Ich habe sogar mit USB-Stick ausprobiert, ob ein anderer Rechner meine WU weiterrechnet. ... Daheim habe ich das Ergebnis dann hochgeladen.
zur 2. Frage: Kann ich mir kaum vorstellen. Linux hat andere Formatierungen. MS gibt sich nicht mit "sowas" ab. Fremdprogramme sind mir immo nicht bekannt. Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, dann hätteste auch bei einem Win/Win boot-System Probleme. Treiber installiert man immer im aktiven System. Aber vllt verstehe ich dich falsch und du willst "nur" ne Treiberversion auswechseln? -->ausprobieren.

Denke daran, vorher ein vernünftiges Backup zu machen. Nicht nur die Win-Partition, sondern auch die anderen, dazugehörigen Partitionen, meist 450MB und 100MB groß. Mich hat das schon mal gerettet. Die kleinere war die interessantere bei bootproblemen


----------



## binär-11110110111 (10. Mai 2017)

@foldinghomealone: Du kannst es auch erst einmal sauber ausprobieren. Hierzu klemme die Windowsfestplatte (und alle anderen SSDs/ HDDs) ab. Schließe nun eine (leere) Festplatte an, und installiere hierauf Linux (Mint). Wenn Du fertig bist, fahre den PC herunter und schließe alle anderen Festplatten wieder an. Beim erneuten Start des Systems kannst Du nun mit F8 (ggf. siehe Anleitung Deiner Platine)  das UEFI-Boot- Menü aufrufen und zwischen der Windows- oder Linux-Festplatte wählen. Dies hat den Vorteil, daß KEIN Grub auf der Windows-Partition installiert wurde und Du somit nach wie vor ein sauberes System hast.


----------



## chischko (10. Mai 2017)

Screenshot by Lightshot


----------



## SimonSlowfood (11. Mai 2017)

Du kannst im Linux ohne große Probleme die NTFS Platte von Windows mounten. (Achtung, Win10 FastBoot ausschalten, sonst meckert linux, dass die Platte "Gesperrt" ist, siehe NTFS Festplatten/Partitionen lassen sich nicht einhangen. › System einrichten und verwalten › Systemverwaltung, Installation, Aktualisierung › Forum › ubuntuusers.de). Da drauf kannst du dann die WU ablegen, was laut JeansOn ja funktionieren sollte. 

Gute Anfägner Distributionen wären Ubuntu & Mint. Evtl noch Debian (würde ich zum falten vorziehen, da es eher auf stabilität ausgelegt ist. Ist aber alles Geschmackssache).


----------



## JayTea (11. Mai 2017)

chischko schrieb:


> Screenshot by Lightshot



Ich freue mich darüber, dass ich seit Kurzem in den Top 100 angekommen bin!


----------



## foldinghomealone (11. Mai 2017)

JeansOn schrieb:


> zur 2. Frage: Kann ich mir kaum vorstellen. Linux hat andere Formatierungen. MS gibt sich nicht mit "sowas" ab. Fremdprogramme sind mir immo nicht bekannt. Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, dann hätteste auch bei einem Win/Win boot-System Probleme. Treiber installiert man immer im aktiven System. Aber vllt verstehe ich dich falsch und du willst "nur" ne Treiberversion auswechseln? -->ausprobieren.


ich meinte das so in Richtung wie VM-Ware oder VBox. Aber eben nicht ein System innerhalb einer VBox sondern ein real existierendes bootbares System über eine SW innerhalb von Windows starten.

Mal schauen, wann ich mir das alles antue. Danke für alle Antworten bisher.


----------



## mattinator (11. Mai 2017)

"Spinn-"Variante:
- Mainboard mit zwei Grafikkarten
- ESXi 6 installieren
- eine VM z.B. mit Windows 10 und erster Grafikkarte im Passtrough
- eine VM z.B. mit Linux Mint 18.1 (KDE) und zweiter Grafikkarte im Passtrough
- das Ganze könnte man hardwaretechnisch noch mit einem Dual-Sockel-CPU-Mainboard "aufpeppen"
Allerdings brauchst Du dann noch wenigstens einen Windows-Rechner mit vSphere Client für die Konsolen der beiden Systeme oder wenigstens TeamViewer-Zugriff.
Ansonsten bekommst Du die Grafikkarte nicht zum Falten in einer VM, CPU-Falten in einer VM mit z.B. VMware Workstation Player 12 unter Windows ist kein Problem, lohnt sich aber eher nicht.


----------



## foldinghomealone (11. Mai 2017)

Danke, aber die Spinn-Variante hört sich doch zu kompliziert an...


----------



## arcDaniel (12. Mai 2017)

Bei der MS Build 2017 Keynote wurde dies:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nun angekündigt.

Es soll in Zukunft extrem einfach werden Ubuntu (und andere Linux Distros) in/auf Windows 10 einzurichten.

Ich bin hier gespannt ob man hier auch den Linux FAH Client einrichten kann und man hier auch eine Linux-Leistung erreichen kann oder ob diese dennoch nur auf Windows Niveau bleibt.


----------



## mattinator (12. Mai 2017)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Ich bin hier gespannt ob man hier auch den Linux FAH Client einrichten kann und man hier auch eine Linux-Leistung erreichen kann oder ob diese dennoch nur auf Windows Niveau bleibt.


Wenn überhaupt, dann nur CPU-Folding. Ob sich das dann lohnt, wäre ggf. zu prüfen.


----------



## Holdie (13. Mai 2017)

Neue HFM.Net online

kann Bitte jemand den csv export testen?
Der sollte nun richtig funktionieren.



> HFM.NET v0.9.8.615
> 
> Download Location on Google Drive: Update your browser to use Google Drive - Google Drive Help
> 
> ...


----------



## FlyingPC (13. Mai 2017)

Ja funktioniert wunderbar mit der Exceloption "Text in Spalten".


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Mai 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


MS kann mit seiner Updatepolitik ganz schön nerven. 

Ich bin kein Updateverweigerer, aber es gibt Situationen in dennen man einfach nicht die Zeit hat gerade jetzt solche Riesenupdates àlà Creators zu machen und diese gehört für mich in die Kategorie "Update ohne dabei sein > ".

Zum Glück gibt es ne Möglichkeit den Rechner herunterzufahren ohne die Updates zu installieren und das Ganze auf einen passenderen Zeitpunkt zu verschieben.


----------



## Rarek (13. Mai 2017)

den forced shutdown ?
funktieonierte schon immer 

zumindest nutze ich es bei neustarts, wo ich genau das will, was das wort hergibt...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Mai 2017)

Rarek schrieb:


> den forced shutdown ?
> funktieonierte schon immer
> 
> zumindest nutze ich es bei neustarts, wo ich genau das will, was das wort hergibt...


Da ich es nur zum Ausschalten den Rechners brauche (weil eben gerade für Updates keine Zeit habe) ziehe ich die Macht des einzelnen Tastendrucks vor > kurze Betätigung des Netzschalters am Rechner 
Vorrausgesetzt dass die Einstellung in den Energieoption für den Netzschalter entsprechend gesetzt ist (Herunterfahren), fährt der Rechner runter ohne sich um die Updates zu kümmern.


----------



## Ramonx56 (15. Mai 2017)

Könnt ihr mir sagen, woher solche schönen Pixellinien herkommen ?
Ist der Grafikspeicher meiner Grafikkarte defekt ?
Ja die Grafikkarte wurde übertaktet. Die Übertaktung verwende ich aber nur in Spielen und beim Folden.
Die Linien treten auch unübertaktet auf, In Spielen konnte ich noch kein komisches Verhalten ausmachen.

Edit: Wenn ich Hardwarebeschleunigung im Browser deaktiviere, verschwinden die Linien.
Nutzt Chrome die IGPU des Prozessors ? Weil die habe ich stark undervoltet und im Bios disabled ,da ich die ja eh nicht benötige.


----------



## alexk94 (15. Mai 2017)

Hi, 

das Problem hatte ich auch mit meiner alten Karte (normal und übertaktet). Allerdings waren die Linien ganz oben am Monitorrahmen, da haben sie sehr selten gestört.  Die Linien traten hin und wieder auf den Desktop oder in TM Stadium auf. Andere Spiele und Programme hatten keine Probleme. An der Hardwarebeschleunigung könnte es nicht liegen, sonst hätte ich das selbe Problem mit den Linien oben gehabt und ich habe bisher nie die IGPU genutzt. Könnte bei dir am Speicher liegen. Läuft der immer übertaktet am Limit oder ist da noch eine Reserve?


----------



## Ramonx56 (15. Mai 2017)

Wenn du den VRam der Grafikkarte meinst. Nein der ist auch nicht übertaktet. Kann aber auch noch stabil übertaktet werden. Dort sind also noch Reserven.
Falls du den RAM meinst... der ist leicht undervoltet. Statt 1,65 Volt läuft der auch super mit 1,6V.(aber ich denke nicht, dass du den RAM meinst, oder ?) 
Meine CPU ist auch übertaktet. Läuft aber auch völlig stabil.(daran wird es wahrscheinlich auch nicht liegen )

Nur fürs Protokoll hier mal meine Einstellungen, die ich beim Spielen verwende.:


----------



## andifca (15. Mai 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin neu beim Falten und auch neu in eurem Forum, deshalb verschieben wenn es nicht passt.
Und zwar habe ich ein Problem, denn wenn ich das Programm starte, öffnet sich immer nur die Web-Control, nicht aber die Anwendung selbst. Kann mir da jmd weiterhelfen?

Danke schonmal

Mfg


----------



## SimonSlowfood (15. Mai 2017)

@andifca

Aus [HowTo] - Anleitung Einrichtung FAH Client 7.4.4
Punkt 10 Troubleshooting:


> 10. Web-Control lässt sich nicht deaktivieren
> 
> Will man "Web-Control" wieder loswerden, so reicht ein
> - "Rechts-Klick" auf das Folding@Home Icon
> ...


----------



## andifca (15. Mai 2017)

SimonSlowfood schrieb:


> @andifca
> 
> Aus [HowTo] - Anleitung Einrichtung FAH Client 7.4.4
> Punkt 10 Troubleshooting:



Das wusste ich schon, das ist ja auch nicht das Problem, denn es öffnet sich NUR die Web-Control und eben nicht das Programm an sich.

Oder muss ich dazu noch was extra installieren?


----------



## JayTea (15. Mai 2017)

Nein, du musst dafür nichts weiter installieren.
Neben der Uhrzeit im Systemtray hast du aber die "bunten Kügelchen", oder? Wenn du dort draufklickst, kannst du "Advanced Control" aufrufen.
Ansosnten Start > Fah Client > Fah Control

PS: Schön das du dabei bist und herzlich willkommen im Team!


----------



## andifca (15. Mai 2017)

Super, danke jetzt funktioniert es!

Muss ich nur die FAH Control starten oder auch die Webcontrol?


----------



## alexk94 (15. Mai 2017)

Ramonx56 schrieb:


> Wenn du den VRam der Grafikkarte meinst. Nein der ist auch nicht übertaktet. Kann aber auch noch stabil übertaktet werden. Dort sind also noch Reserven.
> Falls du den RAM meinst... der ist leicht undervoltet. Statt 1,65 Volt läuft der auch super mit 1,6V.(aber ich denke nicht, dass du den RAM meinst, oder ?)
> Meine CPU ist auch übertaktet. Läuft aber auch völlig stabil.(daran wird es wahrscheinlich auch nicht liegen )
> 
> Nur fürs Protokoll hier mal meine Einstellungen, die ich beim Spielen verwende.:




Ich meinte nur den Grafikspeicher, weil einer der vielen Gründe sein kann, warum du die Linien auf den Monitor hast. Das ist aber bei dir nicht der Fall. Seit wann hast du dieses Problem?


----------



## JayTea (15. Mai 2017)

andifca schrieb:


> Super, danke jetzt funktioniert es!
> 
> Muss ich nur die FAH Control starten oder auch die Webcontrol?


Gerne! 
Das ist prinzipiell egal, weil es dasselbe ist. Die Web-Control Ansicht ist zwar übersichtlicher, bietet aber nicht so viele Informationen/Funktionen.
Hast du einen passkey beantragt und vielleicht sogar schon eingetragen?


----------



## andifca (15. Mai 2017)

JayTea schrieb:


> Gerne!
> Das ist prinzipiell egal, weil es dasselbe ist. Die Web-Control Ansicht ist zwar übersichtlicher, bietet aber nicht so viele Informationen/Funktionen.
> Hast du einen passkey beantragt und vielleicht sogar schon eingetragen?



Ja habe ich bereits, bin auch schon dem Team hier beigetreten


----------



## Ramonx56 (15. Mai 2017)

@Alexk94
Habe das "Problem" seit einigen Tagen. Habe auch ein wenig mit Bios Einstellungen rum gespielt, zwecks Overclocking.
Hatte früher (mit derselben Karte) schon das Problem, dass mein Bildschirm kurz schwarz wird, wenn mehrere Videos im Browser gleichzeitig abgespielt werden.(meißt Werbung)
Dies tritt komischerweise nur manchmal auf. 
Die Linien nerven nicht mehr, seitdem ich Hardwarebeschleunigung im Browser deaktiviert habe.
Falls die Karte wirklich einen anne Klatsche haben sollte, wird die im Sommer einfach gegen eine VEGA Karte gertauscht. 
Und falls der VRam der Karte kaputt sein sollte, aber die Karte noch einwandfrei Foldet, wird diese dann gespendet.(für FAH versteht sich )

Edit: Auf eine Treiber Neuinstallation habe ich keine Lust. Vielleicht habe ich mir den während des Übertaktens etwas zerschossen.
Aber wie sagt man so schön: "Dont touch a running System." 

PS: Ich spiel im Sommer noch ein bisschen mit WaKü rum und hoffe, dass ich die überhitzenden Mainboard VRMs irgendwie kühl bekomme.
Dann sind vielleicht sogar 4,9 - 5 GHz drin.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. Mai 2017)

*sonntagskind* scheint spielen zu wollen > schon der 2. Tag in Folge mit über 2 Millionen Punkte


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Mai 2017)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> *sonntagskind* scheint spielen zu wollen > schon der 2. Tag in Folge mit über 2 Millionen Punkte



Ja, das schaut nach "kräftig Gas geben" aus


----------



## SimonSlowfood (16. Mai 2017)

Noch ~3 Wochen, dann sollte ich in den Team Top 100 angekommen sein. 

Wenn mein Ryzen OC mal 100% stabil funktioniert, dann wirds auch n paar R1600X werte geben


----------



## chischko (16. Mai 2017)

SimonSlowfood schrieb:


> Noch ~3 Wochen, dann sollte ich in den Team Top 100 angekommen sein.


Ich ziele auf die Top50 aber solche Leute wie Foldinghomealone und Oliver_Kuhlmann machen es einem echt schwer


----------



## foldinghomealone (16. Mai 2017)

chischko schrieb:


> Ich ziele auf die Top50 aber solche Leute wie Foldinghomealone und Oliver_Kuhlmann machen es einem echt schwer



Weil du dein ganzes Potenzial nicht nutzt... Ich zähl mal auf: 1080 TI, 1080, 480 
Nimm mal alles in Betrieb, dann bist du in den daily stats ganz vorne mit dabei und hast mich ruck zuck überholt...


----------



## chischko (16. Mai 2017)

1080 und 480 sind Radis...


----------



## foldinghomealone (16. Mai 2017)

Oha. Ich Unwissender...

Na dann legst du eben 24h-Tage für die 1080 TI ein und die Nacht hast ja auch noch...


----------



## chischko (16. Mai 2017)

Sie faltet ja schon (wieder) einiges pro Tag, aber ab und an will ich eben auch zocken etc. ... Ich krieg Dich aber schon noch  

Happy Folding!


----------



## foldinghomealone (16. Mai 2017)

Da wir keinen Waffengleichstand haben, werde ich das nicht verhindern können. 

Macht aber nichts. Immer weiter so


----------



## haVoc_inc (17. Mai 2017)

Moin zusammen
möchte keinen neuen Fred eröffnen und bräuchte mal einen kleinen Anschubser...

Habe eine blockende Firewall (weil nicht mein Privat-PC) und bräuchte einen funktionierenden Proxy dafür, hat da jemand zufällig eine Info? Aktuell streikt nämlich jedweder Proxy, den ich eingegeben habe.

Merci schonmal


----------



## Rarek (17. Mai 2017)

kommt auf die Firewall drauf an...

in welcher Umgebung befindet sich diese denn? Zuhause, Hotel, Arbeit, etc.


----------



## haVoc_inc (17. Mai 2017)

Arbeit.
folde zur zeit "nur" NaCl und mein CAD-Rechner steht hauptsächlich still. Per proxy kann ich normalerweise auch jede Seite übern Browser aufrufen, nur ne WU von Stanford mag nicht den Weg zu mir finden.


----------



## foldinghomealone (17. Mai 2017)

Ich würde ohne Zustimmung meines Arbeitgeber auf jeden Fall nicht an der IT-Infrastruktur rumbasteln


----------



## Rarek (17. Mai 2017)

ohne zustimmung des Arbeitgebers kann es dich eventuell auch schonmal den Job kosten...

Webseiten sind nicht ohne Grund gesperrt... duch User wie dich z.B. kriegt man dann Schadware in die Firma
denn der Angriff erfolgt immer in 85% der Fälle von innen herraus


außerdem darfst du auch ebensowenig einfach deinen CAD Rechner an das F@H netzwerk hängen... 
das kann auch böse ärger geben, da es sich hier um eine mutwillige Beeinträchtigung des Betriebsablaufes handelt
(nein ich bin kein Jurist, deswegen kann ich grad nicht den Akuraten Namen nennen)



kurzum:
an fremden Systemen hat man nur das zu machen, was einem erlaubt wurde, alles weitere kostet sehr leicht dich und/oder deinen Arbeitgeber unnötig Geld, zudem besteht die Möglichkeit einer Freiheitsstrafe, wegen der Manipulation von fremder IT Infrastruktur


----------



## sonntagskind (17. Mai 2017)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> *sonntagskind* scheint spielen zu wollen > schon der 2. Tag in Folge mit über 2 Millionen Punkte



Ist doch Faltwoche, oder nicht?


----------



## Holdie (18. Mai 2017)

Ja 52mal im Jahr


----------



## JayTea (18. Mai 2017)

Den Temperaturanstieg der letzten Tage merkt meine Kühlung schon ganz gut. Momentan bin ich bei 800-850rpm der NH-F12 auf dem 45mm 360er Radi, um bei 22-23°C die Wassertemperatur unter 30°C zu halten.
Im Winter waren es eher 700-750rpm. Nunja, von der Geräuschkulisse her auf jeden Fall weiterhin vertretbar; auch nachts im Abstand von 3m.


----------



## Rarek (18. Mai 2017)

23°C?
du glücklicher...

ich kriege meine Butze selbst mit offener Lucke net unter 26°C 


und auf Arbeit ist es im Serverraum, der normalerweise bei 12°C ist, auch schnuckelig warm bein 20°C
... ich glaube ich ziehe da rein zum arbeiten  im 2. Serverraum für die Azubis (wo ich sitze) sind es dann mal ganz geschmeidige 24°C... aber in dem haben wir auch nur eine Lüftung denn eine Klimaanlage


----------



## sonntagskind (18. Mai 2017)

Nu jammert ma nicht, Sommer is geil! Ich fahr jetzt mitm Rad ans Meer. 

Und vllt schaff ich es ja nachher noch neue Falthardware in Betrieb zu nehmen, aber vllt gibts auch Bier am Stadthafen.  Oder beides. 
Gtx1060 3GB gepaart mit nem Pentium J irgendwas (4kerne, 2,66ghz, passiv gekühlt, 10 Watt) Mal sehen, was die Kombi so zusammenrechnet.


----------



## JayTea (18. Mai 2017)

Ich will auf gar keinen Fall meckern; das Wetter ist klasse (bis auf die Schauer heute im Rheinland)!   Fürs Gefühl viel ätzender ist die Luftfeuchte von 68%. 
Ergeschosswohnung und die Fenster nach Westen raus. Da dauerts bis es aufgeheizt ist.
Dummerweise habe ich bei meinem letzten Wakü-Umbau verpennt einen Tempsensor zu kaufen. Jetzt bleibt mir bloß die Lüfterregelung über die CPU-Temperatur ist das ist zu indirekt. Da geht die Wassertemperatur 3°C nach oben und die CPU-Temperatur vielleicht 1°C. Daraus resultieren aber kein nennenswert schneller drehenden Lüfter.
Komischerweise ist meine Wassertemperatur letztes Wochenende spontan über nacht stark angestiegen. Auf der Suche nach dem Grund habe ich dann gesehen, dass die Lüfter deutlich langsamer drehten. Also muss die CPU-Temperatur (nach der die Lüfter ja geregelt sind) gefallen sein; delta circa 5°C. Weiß der Geier warum....   Nach drei Monaten in Betrieb hat sich doch auch die WLP gesetzt und die Luftblasen sind raus ausm Kühler?!
Regeln tue ich die Lüfter übers Mainboard bzw. die ASUS-Software. Die CPU-Temperatur die dort ausgelesen wird, ist wohlmöglich der blöde T_case_-Wert. Jedenfalls ist der immer verdammt niedrig; circa 2-3°C höher als die Raumtemperatur beim Falten.
Neuer und interessanter Artikel über CPU-Temperaturen bei ComputerBase => *klick*

@sonntagskind: klingt beides sehr gut!


----------



## FlyingPC (18. Mai 2017)

Es wird endlich ein neuer Rechner! Dieses Mainboard musste einfach für diesen Preis gekauft werden. Dann wird die Wahl wahrscheinlich auf einen R5 1600 fallen. Mal sehen, was alles noch so in mein neues Schätzchen kommt!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Mai 2017)

23°C Raumtemperatur > Ich würde sofort mit dir tauschen. 
Bei mir sind es aktuell 27°C. 

Meine Empfehlung an Rarek aus der Wakü-Ecke werd ich selber demnächst umsetzten, muss mir nur noch überlegen wie ich das am besten mache.


----------



## Rarek (18. Mai 2017)

also bei mir sind nach dem Regen die Temperaturen Stabil...

27°C Zimmer
39°C Wasser vor den Radi's
44°C CPU bei 85% Auslastung durch Zika crunschen bei BOINC
43°C auf den Wandlern
44°C Case Temp (ich habe nen extra Sensor auf'm board, welcher die "Umgebungsluft" misst - innerhalb des Gehäuses)
54°C GPU mit 2 Einstein@home Aufgaben die sie zu 80% - 100% auslasten (fällt manchmal für ne halbe sekunde)


----------



## SimonSlowfood (18. Mai 2017)

FlyingPC schrieb:


> Es wird endlich ein neuer Rechner! Dieses Mainboard musste einfach für diesen Preis gekauft werden. Dann wird die Wahl wahrscheinlich auf einen R5 1600 fallen. Mal sehen, was alles noch so in mein neues Schätzchen kommt!



Sehr guter Preis!  Will jemand mein Asus kaufen?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Mai 2017)

Mit Wassertemperatur vor dem Mora kann ich nicht dienen, aber mit der nach dem Mora:
Nur Server (beide Titan's falten und Xeons befeuern sie nur) > 30°C
1090T keine Last > 31-32°C
1090T Spielelast > 33-34°C


----------



## Rarek (18. Mai 2017)

macht Mora fein ^^
und ich warte noch ein paar Monatsgehälter ab, befor ich das nicht vorhandene Geld ausgebe ^^
denn das wird wieder eine 400€ investition -.-


----------



## sonntagskind (18. Mai 2017)

Wie es scheint, ist der Pentium J auch für die 1060 3GB noch zu schwach. Erste WU liegt bei circa 200k, GPU-Auslastung bei 80% und ein Kern ist halt auf Anschlag. Mal sehen ob ich die 1060 noch auf dem alten AsrockBoard mit Core2Quad 6600 zum Laufen bekomme, und ob es dann noch ein paar Punkte mehr werden.

Wakü-Temps: 

Die Ostsee kühlt noch gut und der Altbau tut sein übriges. Tagsüber waren es 23°C Raumtemperatur, jetzt  21,5°C.

Die 1080TI läuft mit 2062Mhz und der 1800X bei 4,05Ghz. Dieser befeuert die 1080Ti und arbeitet noch selber mit 4Kernen WUs ab. Wasser-Temp ist auf 32°C geregelt und noch ziemlich leise. GPU-Temp liegt bei 39°C und CPU bei 67°C

Alles noch easy! 

Die andere Hardware steht im Arbeitszimmer und ist luftgekühlt, da isses echt kuschelig warm.....und ziemlich laut 


@a.meier-ps3: Welche Wakü-Empfehlung war das? Hab das nicht mitbekommen.

@JayTea: Ich muss mal schauen, ich glaube ich hab noch nen Einschraub-Temp-Sensor da. Meld dich einfach deswegen, dann schick ich dir den zu. (Und n Bild vorher. Ist halt einer von Phobya zum einschrauben in nen Radi oder Pumpe oder oder oder.)


----------



## Rarek (18. Mai 2017)

diese Empfehlung meint er


und die Ostsee kühlt gut...
merk ich...
27°C inner butze und ich wohn gut 10km vom Wasser weg


----------



## sonntagskind (18. Mai 2017)

Im Büro warens heute auch 27...steht die Sonne bei dir voll drauf?  Tagsüber war richtig Sommer, aber nachts Fenster auf, und die Bude kühlt noch gut runter.  

Ist halt grad ablandiger Wind, da ists mal wärmer. Nachts dreht sich das(durchluften) , und Samstag ists ja auch schon wieder vorbei.  15grad...dann kann ich vllt auch wieder ohne Kopfhörer im Arbeitszimmer sitzen. 

Wegen Abluftrohr: Gute Idee! Bin aufs Foto gespannt!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Mai 2017)

@sonntagskind:
Erwarte nix wildes, ich bin in solchen Sachen sehr funktionsorientiert und Optik spielt eine sehr untergeordnete Rolle.

Gesendet von meinem XT1032 mit Tapatalk


----------



## sonntagskind (19. Mai 2017)

Grundregel von gutem Design:

"Form follows Function."


----------



## chischko (19. Mai 2017)

Diersen Grundsatz nehmen sich leider manche Automobilhersteller nicht wirklich zu Herzen... super Oktik aber z.B. in neuen Mustang nen lächerlich winzigen Tank verbauen, weil der Platz ausgeht....


----------



## JayTea (19. Mai 2017)

@sonntagskind: Danke fürs Angebot aber ich plane lieber einen Umbau mit mehr Fläche. Bis dahin wirds schon gehen.

Sowas regt mich auch auf!   Nicht nachvollziehbar...60L 
Meine 50+5L sind mir sogar bei meinem Wagen zu wenig. Aber immerhin ist er frisch poliert und gewachst.


----------



## Rarek (19. Mai 2017)

sonntagskind schrieb:


> Im Büro warens heute auch 27...steht die Sonne bei dir voll drauf?  Tagsüber war richtig Sommer, aber nachts Fenster auf, und die Bude kühlt noch gut runter.



nee.. nord-ostseite, aber unterm fast nicht isoliertem Dach


----------



## foldinghomealone (19. Mai 2017)

sonntagskind schrieb:


> Wie es scheint, ist der Pentium J auch für die 1060 3GB noch zu schwach. Erste WU liegt bei circa 200k, GPU-Auslastung bei 80% und ein Kern ist halt auf Anschlag. Mal sehen ob ich die 1060 noch auf dem alten AsrockBoard mit Core2Quad 6600 zum Laufen bekomme, und ob es dann noch ein paar Punkte mehr werden.



Ich persönlich denke, dass da auch mit einem Pentium J noch mehr geht. Dass ein Kern in Anschlag geht ist nichts Ungewöhnliches und auch nichts Schlimmes.
Lass ihn mal zwei Tage durchrechnen und poste die Ergebnisse in Holdies Liste oder hier als HFM-Export. 
Benutzt du HFM? Mit der neuen Version kann man ganz einfach exportieren.


----------



## SimonSlowfood (19. Mai 2017)

sonntagskind schrieb:


> Die 1080TI läuft mit 2062Mhz und der 1800X bei 4,05Ghz.
> 
> Alles noch easy!



Du Glücklicher,. Was für ne Vcore musst fahren für die 4,05Ghz?

Mein 1600X macht bei 3,9Ghz bei gut 1,4V noch gerade so mit.


----------



## FlyingPC (19. Mai 2017)

@foldinghomealone Du besitzt doch ein Super Flower Platinum King 450W oder? 
Wenn ja, kannst du eine Empfehlung geben und wie hoch liegt die Lautstärke bei dir?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Mai 2017)

Ich hab mal einen "Versuch" einer Sommerkühlung gestartet (betrachten auf eigene Gefahr ):


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit dem Vorhang sieht man nur das kurze Stück hinter dem Monitor.


Beide Schlauche haben einen Innendurchmesser von 100mm.
Der verbaute Lüfter ist einen älterer Silverstone-Lüfter mit ~90mm Rotor-Durchmesser in einem 80mm-Rahmen > wen sich das Ganze bewährt, wird der Lüfter ersetzt da zu laut und das Lager schleift gwaltig (WD40 hilft leider nur bedingt.)
Ob sich das Ganze bewährt muss sich natürlich noch zeigen da es heute doch deutlich kühler als gestern ist (Aussen 11°C, Zimmer 24°C). 

Ps.:
Ganz unütz kann schonmal nicht sein, den das Spirorohr ist leicht erwärmt.


----------



## the_leon (19. Mai 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe diese Woche meine R9 290 gegen eine GTX 1070 getauscht.
Habt ihr eine Treiberempfehlung für mich für F@H und Gaming?


----------



## alexk94 (19. Mai 2017)

Nimm den neusten Treiber. Der läuft ohne Probleme.


----------



## foldinghomealone (19. Mai 2017)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ich hab mal einen "Versuch" einer Sommerkühlung gestartet (betrachten auf eigene Gefahr ):
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Ich versteh nix.  Am Anfang dachte ich du zeigst uns den Abfluss deiner Waschmaschine...
Was ist hinter dem Vorhang bzw. von wo nach wo geht das Rohr?


----------



## foldinghomealone (19. Mai 2017)

FlyingPC schrieb:


> @foldinghomealone Du besitzt doch ein Super Flower Platinum King 450W oder?
> Wenn ja, kannst du eine Empfehlung geben und wie hoch liegt die Lautstärke bei dir?



Ich kann dir dazu eigentlich kaum was sagen, weil ich mein Netzteil noch nie gehört habe. Bzw. weil ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob es die CPU-Kühlung oder das Netzteil ist, was da ein bisschen Geräusch von sich gibt.
Lt. Tests soll es leise sein bis auf im Idle, da soll es leisere geben. Aber es ist ja auch kein Zero-Fan.

Aber ich  sitze auch so 2,5m von meinem PC weg und wenn mein PC läuft, dann faltet er meist auch außer ich Zocke und da ist die GPU weitaus! lauter als das was da im Idle ausgespuckt wird.

Also solange du nicht in einem hermetisch abgeriegeltem Raum bist und du höchstkonzentriert arbeiten musst, kann ich nur einen klaren Kauftipp abgeben. Beim nächsten Mal kaufe ich wahrscheinlich die 550W-Version.


----------



## FlyingPC (19. Mai 2017)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Ich kann dir dazu eigentlich kaum was sagen, weil ich mein Netzteil noch nie gehört habe. Bzw. weil ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob es die CPU-Kühlung oder das Netzteil ist, was da ein bisschen Geräusch von sich gibt.
> Lt. Tests soll es leise sein bis auf im Idle, da soll es leisere geben. Aber es ist ja auch kein Zero-Fan.
> 
> Aber ich  sitze auch so 2,5m von meinem PC weg und wenn mein PC läuft, dann faltet er meist auch außer ich Zocke und da ist die GPU weitaus! lauter als das was da im Idle ausgespuckt wird.
> ...


Das ist doch schon mal gut zu hören.
Wenn ich zocke oder folde muss der Rechner auch nicht vollkommen still sein. Nur da ich im selben Raum auch schlafe, auch wenn ich von derzeit einen lauten PC gewohnt bin, wäre es mir lieb, dass der neue Rechner leiser ist. 
Dann bin ich mir schon einmal bei dieser Komponente "sicher".


----------



## the_leon (19. Mai 2017)

Das gleiche Problem hab ich auch.
Aktuell verwende ich ein Corsair RM550X, werde aber (vor allem aus optischen Gründen) auf ein Enermax Platimax D.F. 500w wechseln.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Mai 2017)

@foldinghomealone:
Da man im Sommer die Wärme draussen haben will führt das Rohr durch das Fenster ins Freie > Bild 1 + 3 zeigen die gleiche Situation nur halt eben einmal mit und einmal ohne Nachtvorhang.

Bild 2 zeigt die Ecke wo die Wärme vom Mora aufsteigt da dieser sich im Eckteil meines Schreibtischs befindet.


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## foldinghomealone (20. Mai 2017)

Schöne Lüftungslöcher. 
Soweit hab ichs jetzt verstanden bis auf dass ich immer noch nicht weiß, was ein/eine Mora ist.


----------



## sonntagskind (20. Mai 2017)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ps.:
> Ganz unütz kann schonmal nicht sein, den das Spirorohr ist leicht erwärmt.



Jo, sieht aus wie von 'nem Klimagerät. Daumen hoch dafür. Da der Schlauch ziemlich lang ist....saugst du aus dem Rohr, oder bläst du hinein (keine Witze bitte an dieser Stelle  )
Denke 2 Lüfter wären für diese Länge schon gut. (Push-Pull halt) Es muss ja schon eine ziemliche Luftsäule bewegt werden. Und je schneller die warme Luft rauskommt, umso besser.


----------



## sonntagskind (20. Mai 2017)

SimonSlowfood schrieb:


> Du Glücklicher,. Was für ne Vcore musst fahren für die 4,05Ghz?
> 
> Mein 1600X macht bei 3,9Ghz bei gut 1,4V noch gerade so mit.



1,435V (im YoutubeChannel ist von 1.425 die Rede, aber mittlerweile sind die Multis und FSB etwas anders, und 100%stable wars auch nicht (eher so 95%.)

Man findet ja immer wieder unterschiedliche Angaben zur "maximalen" Spannung. PCGH hat geschrieben 1,45 sind bei guter Luft- oder Wasserkühlung noch okay.  AMD selbst sagt: 1.35V...nunja....ich sage: Gibt ihm Spannung soviel er braucht solange die Temps stimmen, und du mit dem Stromverbrauch leben kannst. Mit 1.55V bekomme ich ihn auch solala-stable auf 4.13 GHz...aber dann zieht der unglaublich viel Strom und wird auch langsam wirklich warm. Und leistungsmäßig holts das dann auch nicht mehr raus.

Aber 1800 Punkte im Cinebench waren drin  (deshalb vllt 1800X ? )

Viel gemeiner ist, dass ich paar Wochen bevor ich meinen Rechner zusammengeschraubt hab, hab ich selbiges für nen Kumpel gemacht.
Er selber hat keinen Plan vom OC und ihn interessiert das auch alles nicht, weshalb ich ihm den Rechner "idiotensicher" übertakten musste, sodass der Rechner auch noch im Hochsommer unterm Dach ( Grüße an Rarek an dieser Stelle  ) tadellos läuft.
Bei 1.325V macht die CPU schon 3.95GHz mit....der Glückspilz. Die Ryzen sind eh Spannungssüchtig. Damit die mit noch höherem Takt stabil laufen, brauchen die nachher exorbitant mehr Spannung. (zumindest mein Exemplar) Aber egal, geht ja hier ums Falten.

Besagter Rechner faltet jetzt auch hin und wieder ne WU für PCGH unter "PralinenPaul" mit. Mal sehen, vllt schaut er ja irgendwann auch hier mal im Forum rein.


----------



## alexk94 (20. Mai 2017)

Ich glaube, der Mora ist ein Radiator, oder liege ich falsch?


----------



## arcDaniel (20. Mai 2017)

alexk94 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, der Mora ist ein Radiator, oder liege ich falsch?



Richtig.


----------



## gnarl (20. Mai 2017)

Ich habe meinen Ryzen 5 1600 auf 3,7Ghz laufen und hatte keine Lust mehr weiter rum zu probieren und noch 100 mal die Lüfterkurven anzupassen. Dabei liegen 1,356V an und bei 26° Raumtemperatur (wenn morgens die Sonne herein scheint) kommt das gute Teil auf ~76-77°C beim falten (GraKa auch unter Last, was durchaus eine Rolle spielt, da der Dark Rock 3 die Luft von unten nach oben zieht...).  Ich müsste für die 3,8 Ghz schon auf 1,39V bis 1,4V gehen, finde der Sprung lohnt dann aber nicht mehr...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Mai 2017)

@foldinghomealone:
Mein Mora
Watercool MO-RA3 420 PRO black | Radiatoren aktiv | Radiatoren | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Switzerland


@sonntagskind:
Das Spirorohr wird an den unterschiedlichsten Orten verwendet, in meinem Fall verwenden wir es in der Firma bei der Absauganlage der Aluminiumsäge.

Ein Lüfter reicht > selbst in der niedrigsten Drehzahl merkt man schon den Luftstrom.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (20. Mai 2017)

Beim Ryzen würde ich eher das Gegenteil versuchen. Im Offset-Modus sind 0,1 bis 015 Volt weniger Spannung durchaus möglich. Unter Vollast  erreicht man somit ein Minus von ca. 20 Watt, gleichzeitig verringert sich die Temperatur um ca. 5-6 Grad, so meine Recherchen bei der "Konkurrenz".


----------



## foldinghomealone (20. Mai 2017)

@A.Meier-PS3: Danke für die Info. Sauberes Teil.
Jetzt komm ich als großer Wakü-DAU: Kann man den Mora nicht außerhalb des Fensters montieren? Man bräuchte halt längere Leitungen...
Aber wie gesagt, ich kenn mich da nicht aus.


----------



## the_leon (20. Mai 2017)

Suboptimal, weil er da dann das ganze Jahr wäre  und gefrieren darf er nichty auch sollte er die Wassertemperatur nicht zu stark herunterkühlen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Mai 2017)

@foldinghomealone:
Den Gedanken hatte ich auch schon, würde aber meinen beiden System leider wohl deutliche erhöhte Wassertemperaturen bringen > die Sonne knallt im Sommer voll auf meinen Balkon und heizt den leider ziemlich kräftig auf.

Das andere Problem ist der deutlich erhöhte Materialbedarf:
12m zusätzlichen Schlauch
4-Pin Molex Kabel müsste um 3m verlängert werden (Stromversorgung von der Lüftersteuerung an der die 13 Lüfter vom Mora hängen).
4 Schnellkupplungen

Weiteres Problem sind Sommergewitter mit ihren Windböen, da wird der gesamte Balkon schnell feucht und da ich auch arbeiten muss bin folglich nicht immer Zuhause um den Mora reinzunehemen. 



Fazit:
Ich selber kann es bei mir nur schlecht umsetzten, aber wenn die örtlichen Gegebenheiten stimmen >


----------



## FlyingPC (20. Mai 2017)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> @A.Meier-PS3: Danke für die Info. Sauberes Teil.
> Jetzt komm ich als großer Wakü-DAU: Kann man den Mora nicht außerhalb des Fensters montieren? Man bräuchte halt längere Leitungen...
> Aber wie gesagt, ich kenn mich da nicht aus.



Linus Tech Tips hat das mal mit einem ganzen Raum gemacht: Playlist


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Mai 2017)

FlyingPC schrieb:


> Linus Tech Tips hat das mal mit einem ganzen Raum gemacht: Playlist



.. und herausgefunden, dass es nicht wirklich viel hilft


----------



## alexk94 (21. Mai 2017)

Kann mir jemand helfen? Ich habe hier im Gehäuse einen 80 mm-Lüfter und der rattert vor allem im Leerlauf sowie hin und wieder unter Last. Den Lüfter habe ich schon ausgetauscht, aber es hat nichts gebracht. Drosseln geht leider schlecht, der Lüfter hängt an einen Adapter,  da mein Board (Mini-itx) nur 2 Lüfteranschlüsse hat und ich den Adapter nicht austauschen möchte. Die Kiste soll leiser werden, damit diese auch mal nachts zum falten oder downloaden laufen kann. Würden da Gummipuffer helfen und welche sind zu empfehlen?


----------



## Topper_Harley (21. Mai 2017)

Servus, 

Kurze Frage: 

und zwar hab ich die 1080Ti am falten, bei den ersten WU´s hat sie noch mit vollem GPU Takt gefaltet (1,2Mio PPD), nun seit gestern will sie aber nicht mehr über 1480Mhz hinaus.(890k PPD)

In Spielen öa. Taktet die Graka aber voll. 

Jemand vieleicht ne idee?

Core : 0x21
WU Aktuell: 11428

Client-Type: Advanced


Gruß


----------



## FlyingPC (21. Mai 2017)

Starte Google Chrome -> Auf Youtube gehen -> Video anklicken und stoppen -> F@H starten -> Chrome offenlassen, aber Video angehalten lassen.


----------



## Topper_Harley (21. Mai 2017)

ähm, Danke!

Das hat funktioniert


----------



## FlyingPC (21. Mai 2017)

Topper_Harley schrieb:


> ähm, Danke!
> 
> Das hat funktioniert


Das kommt durch die Hardwarebeschleunigung.
Näheres kann dir @foldinghomealone erzählen bzw. erklären.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Mai 2017)

alexk94 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand helfen? Ich habe hier im Gehäuse einen 80 mm-Lüfter und der rattert vor allem im Leerlauf sowie hin und wieder unter Last. Den Lüfter habe ich schon ausgetauscht, aber es hat nichts gebracht. Drosseln geht leider schlecht, der Lüfter hängt an einen Adapter,  da mein Board (Mini-itx) nur 2 Lüfteranschlüsse hat und ich den Adapter nicht austauschen möchte. Die Kiste soll leiser werden, damit diese auch mal nachts zum falten oder downloaden laufen kann. Würden da Gummipuffer helfen und welche sind zu empfehlen?


Kannst du irgendwie leichten Druck auf den Lüfter ausüben und wenn ja wird das rattern dann leiser?


----------



## alexk94 (21. Mai 2017)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Kannst du irgendwie leichten Druck auf den Lüfter ausüben und wenn ja wird das rattern dann leiser?



Leichter Druck hilft nicht. Habe es gerade getestet. Der Lüfter + Rahmen scheint etwas Spielraum zu haben.


----------



## foldinghomealone (21. Mai 2017)

@Hot Shot: Erklären kann ich dir das auch nicht, aber bei mir funktioniert der Trick (meistens)... 
Bei dir anscheinend auch. 

Manchmal muss ich aber YT auch laufen lassen und nicht pausieren. Dann stell ich die Geschwindigkeit immer auf 0,25 und die Qualität auf ultra low.

Ich benutze aber noch den alten 372.70 Treiber. Und du? Vielleicht ist das beim aktuellen ja behoben.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Mai 2017)

alexk94 schrieb:


> Leichter Druck hilft nicht. Habe es gerade getestet. Der Lüfter + Rahmen scheint etwas Spielraum zu haben.


Wurde durch den Druck das Rattern weniger?


----------



## alexk94 (22. Mai 2017)

Leider nein. Mein Bruder sagt, dass wäre normal, aber dann müsste der 120 mm-Lüfter vorne auch rattern, was er aber nicht macht.

Hier sind zwei Bilder vom Problemkind. An jeder Ecke ist unterschiedlicher Spielraum. Ich vermute eher , da der mitgelieferte Lüfter das Problem hatte, das es an der Halterung liegen könnte.


----------



## chischko (22. Mai 2017)

alexk94 schrieb:


> Leider nein. Mein Bruder sagt, dass wäre normal, aber dann müsste der 120 mm-Lüfter vorne auch rattern, was er aber nicht macht.
> 
> Hier sind zwei Bilder vom Problemkind. An jeder Ecke ist unterschiedlicher Spielraum. Ich vermute eher , da der mitgelieferte Lüfter das Problem hatte, das es an der Halterung liegen könnte.



Versuch evtl. mal die Lage von dem Lüfter zu ändern...
- Ist er lauter/leiser wenn Du ihn horizental hälst/einbaust?
- Evtl mal um die Rotationsachse des Lüfters (also gem. dieser Darstellung um die Y Achse) um 90, 180 oder 270° drehen... Kann evtl schon was bringen. 
- Wenn Du ihn im Betrieb kippst (um alle 3 Achsen): Ändert sich die Lautstärke? 

Wenn es Dir noch immer auf den Senkel geht: Unter Faltern: Ich kann Dir gerne nen 120er Lüfter zuschicken, der absolut leise läuft. Hab noch einiges hier rum liegen, was alles nicht schlecht ist und definitiv nicht klackert... glaub sogar Noiseblocker PKPL (oder wie die heißen)


----------



## alexk94 (22. Mai 2017)

Danke,  aber ich vermute langsam, das die Verschraubung des Lüfters das Problem ist. Das drehen wird etwas schwierig, da wahrscheinlich der CPU-Kühler mit raus muss, um den Lüfter wieder fest zu machen (siehe Bild 1). Darum möchte ich das am besten nur einmal ausbauen, da das mein Bruder macht und dieser wahrscheinlich keine Lust hat, das mehrmalig zu machen.

Melde mich morgen nochmal zu diesen Thema.


----------



## foldinghomealone (22. Mai 2017)

Jemand Bedarf für ne 1080 TI mit drei Lüftern <700€?
11GB Gigabyte GeForce GTX 1080 Ti Gaming OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - GTX 1080 Ti - Hardware,


----------



## sonntagskind (22. Mai 2017)

Topper_Harley schrieb:


> Servus,
> Kurze Frage:
> und zwar hab ich die 1080Ti am falten, bei den ersten WU´s hat sie noch mit vollem GPU Takt gefaltet (1,2Mio PPD), nun seit gestern will sie aber nicht mehr über 1480Mhz hinaus.(890k PPD)
> In Spielen öa. Taktet die Graka aber voll.
> ...



Jo. Das Problem kenn ich. Noch einfacher wars aber, einfach den Internet Explorer aka Edge zu starten. Dann hat die Graka auch gleich geboostet. (Wenn man dann aber die Seite wechselte, ging der Boost wieder zurück).


----------



## sonntagskind (22. Mai 2017)

chischko schrieb:


> Versuch evtl. mal die Lage von dem Lüfter zu ändern...
> Wenn es Dir noch immer auf den Senkel geht: Unter Faltern: Ich kann Dir gerne nen 120er Lüfter zuschicken, der absolut leise läuft. Hab noch einiges hier rum liegen, was alles nicht schlecht ist und definitiv nicht klackert... glaub sogar Noiseblocker PKPL (oder wie die heißen)



@alexk94: Nimm das Angebot an! Und dein CPU-Kühler muss dafür nicht raus. Du nimmst einfach 4 normale Lüfterschrauben statt dieser Gummipufferdinger die du da jetzt drin hast und schraubst die von außen durch das Gehäuse in die Lüfter. Da muss also im Gehäuse gar nichts gemacht werden.  Normalerweise, sollten diese Dinger genau das Gegenteil bewirken und die Schwingungen dämpfen, aber bei dir machen die wohl Probleme... 

Desweiteren ist auch ein 12cm-Lüfter bei gleichem Luftdurchsatz um einiges leiser als dein Lüfter jetzt. Also: 12cm-Angebot annehmen und richtig festschrauben. Und wenn du 94 geboren bist, wirst du mit 23Jahren bestimmt auch selber mal 4 Schrauben irgendwo reinschrauben können.


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Mai 2017)

Ja, auch in der Schweiz ist die Karte so günstig (knapp über CHF 700.00) und lieferbar

Und ich habe mir eine bestellt


----------



## alexk94 (22. Mai 2017)

sonntagskind schrieb:


> @alexk94: Nimm das Angebot an! Und dein CPU-Kühler muss dafür nicht raus. Du nimmst einfach 4 normale Lüfterschrauben statt dieser Gummipufferdinger die du da jetzt drin hast und schraubst die von außen durch das Gehäuse in die Lüfter. Da muss also im Gehäuse gar nichts gemacht werden.  Normalerweise, sollten diese Dinger genau das Gegenteil bewirken und die Schwingungen dämpfen, aber bei dir machen die wohl Probleme...
> 
> Desweiteren ist auch ein 12cm-Lüfter bei gleichem Luftdurchsatz um einiges leiser als dein Lüfter jetzt. Also: 12cm-Angebot annehmen und richtig festschrauben. Und wenn du 94 geboren bist, wirst du mit 23Jahren bestimmt auch selber mal 4 Schrauben irgendwo reinschrauben können.




Danke. Aber bist dir sicher das da auch 12 cm ran gehen? Auf der Hersteller steht nur 80 mm. Und ja werde bald 23, aber leider habe ich zu oft hier gerufen im negativen Sinne ( ganze linke Seite, Hand Grobmotoriker + ein paar andere "Nettigkeiten"). Ich hoffe, dass wird jetzt nicht zu Out-Thema. Ich melde mich morgen nochmal, ob ich den 12 cm brauche oder nicht.


----------



## foldinghomealone (22. Mai 2017)

Wen ich mir die Bilder ansehe, glaube ich auch nicht, dass da ein 120mm-Lüfter reinpasst.



alexk94 schrieb:


> Und ja werde bald 23, aber leider habe ich zu oft hier gerufen im negativen Sinne ( ganze linke Seite).


Das versteh ich jetzt nicht...


----------



## sonntagskind (22. Mai 2017)

Oh...ja. sieht nach 92mm maximal aus. (wenn das auf dem Bild ein 80er ist)


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Mai 2017)

sonntagskind schrieb:


> Oh...ja. sieht nach 92mm maximal aus. (wenn das auf dem Bild ein 80er ist)



Sehe ich auch so


----------



## alexk94 (22. Mai 2017)

@ foldinghomealone

Das heißt, das ich nicht in der Lage bin, auf so wenig Raum den Lüfter ordentlich fest zu machen wegen meinen Handicap auf der linken Seite + Hand. Aber ist hier das falsche Forum (allgemein), um über sowas zu reden. Ich wollte es nur mal schreiben, weil sich hier der eine oder andere wahrscheinlich schon gewundert  hat.

Ich melde mich morgen wegen Lüfter. Ist ein 80 mm.


----------



## foldinghomealone (22. Mai 2017)

@alex: Wollte dir nicht zu nahe treten. Viele Menschen haben ein Handicap. Die meisten allerdings im Oberstübchen.


----------



## alexk94 (22. Mai 2017)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> @alex: Wollte dir nicht zu nahe treten. Viele Menschen haben ein Handicap. Die meisten allerdings im Oberstübchen.



Kein Problem. Jetzt ist die Sache geklärt und nun kann weiter gefaltet werden.


----------



## sonntagskind (22. Mai 2017)

Sorry Alex,

dann hab ich natürlich nix gesagt. 
(Treffe nur seeeehr oft auf Leute in deinem Alter, die aus jeder Kleinigkeit ein Riesendrama machen, statt es einfach mal selbst zu machen, und festzustellen, dass es eigtl gar nicht so schwer ist. Wenn es aber einfach nicht geht, geht's halt nicht.)


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Mai 2017)

Ach ja.. übrigens ....

Ich habe damit angefangen meinen "Fuhrpark" gesundzuschrumpfen
Das bedeutet, dass sehr bald nur noch *N_VIDIA's *der Generation 10xx auf meinen Rechnern falten werden
Gleichzeitig (aka. gesundschrumpfen) werden ältere Rechner (erste Generation I7) aus dem Rennen genommen

Dabei werden natürlich auch etliche GTX970 frei
Falls jemand Interesse hat kann er mich ja "an-PM-en"


----------



## brooker (22. Mai 2017)

... wann fährt der Schweiz-Deutschland Express?


----------



## FlyingPC (22. Mai 2017)

*!VORBEI!*[rakuten - 15% "Gutscheinfehler"] Sammelthread: SSDs und gunstige Grafikkarten, wie GTX 1080 ab 428,36€ + 10k Superpunkte oder GTX 1080ti FE fur 618€ oder 960GB SSD fur 230€ - mydealz.de -> Günstig Ryzen CPUs und Grafikkarten!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Mai 2017)

@brooker:
Ich bin zwar nächstens in DE, hab aber auf dem Motorrad nicht wirklich Platz was mitzunehmen. 

@Bumblebee:
Ich hoffe das "Gesundschrumpfen" hat nichts mit dem katastrophalen Abstimmungsergebnis () von gestern zu tun?


----------



## chischko (22. Mai 2017)

Abstimmungsergebnis? Was hab ich verpasst?


----------



## JeansOn (22. Mai 2017)

chischko schrieb:


> Abstimmungsergebnis? Was hab ich verpasst?



Das war gewiß ein Schwizzer-Insider.
Das Abstimmungsergebnis lief im Schweizer Fernsehen: Keine AKW mehr ...
Wahrhaftig katastrophal für die Befürworter.


----------



## chischko (22. Mai 2017)

Aaaah das war gemeint... OK ich dachte was hier im Forum, aber das hab ich natürlich sogar hier im weit entfernten Hinterweltler-Bayern


----------



## JayTea (22. Mai 2017)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> [...] katastrophalen Abstimmungsergebnis () von gestern zu tun?


Weil nicht eindeutiger für den Ausstieg gewählt wurde oder weil du pro Atomkraft bist (und nun höhere Preise fürchtest)?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Mai 2017)

Wir Schweizer haben gestern über die Energiestrategie 2050 abgestimmt und leider haben sich zu viele Stimmbürger von unsere Bundesrätin Leuthard täuschen lassen > die Energieziele können nie und niemer erreicht werden und wir dürfen in Zukunft die Zeche dafür bezahlen. 

Scheitern wird das Ganze an der Einwohnerzahl der Schweiz:
Aktuell leben in der Schweiz ~8,4Millionen Menschen
Die Prognosen für 2050 gehen je nach Szenarien zwischen 10 und 11,5 Millionen aus
Selbst wenn es "nur" 1,6 Millionen Einwohnener mehr werden > wie soll da bitte der Stromverbrauch unter das heutige Niveau fallen (je nachdem welchen Träumer man fragt bis zu 40% und selbstverständlich E-Mobilität eingerechnet dabei)?  


@JeansOn:
Damit das gleich klar ist > ich bin kein Atomkraftbeführworter 

Grundsätzlich ist die vorgeschlagene Energiestrategie 2050 eine gute Sache aber die Ziele sind illusorisch und deswegen habe ich Nein gestimmt.


Selbst wenn die gestrige Abstimmung nicht gewesen wäre, ein neues AKW in der Schweiz wäre so oder so an den Vorschriften und den Einsprachen gescheitert > vorher macht Trump ne 180° Wendung in seiner Abschottungspolitik.


----------



## Ramonx56 (23. Mai 2017)

Wenn man auf so etwas: Cray: Rechenleistung von Supercomputern in der Cloud mieten - Golem.de
 Folding@Home zum laufen bringen könnte, wäre das ganze vielleicht was für ne Falt Aktionswoche


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Mai 2017)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wir Schweizer haben gestern über die Energiestrategie 2050 abgestimmt und leider haben sich zu viele Stimmbürger von unsere Bundesrätin Leuthard täuschen lassen > die Energieziele können nie und niemer erreicht werden und wir dürfen in Zukunft die Zeche dafür bezahlen.
> 
> Grundsätzlich ist die vorgeschlagene Energiestrategie 2050 eine gute Sache aber die Ziele sind illusorisch und deswegen habe ich Nein gestimmt.



Wir wollen hier nicht (zu) politisch werden - aber trotzdem; der Vollständigkeit halber ...

Ich habe *JA* gestimmt - nicht weil ich denke, dass die Ziele (so) zu erreichen sind.

Ich habe *JA* gestimmt weil "wir" uns auf den Weg machen müssen; weil jedes gesparte kW (Ziel oder nicht) eine gute Sache ist

Und nein, das hat nichts mit meiner "Gesundschrumpfung" zu tun - sondern mit Vernunft


----------



## alexk94 (23. Mai 2017)

Ramonx56 schrieb:


> Wenn man auf so etwas: Cray: Rechenleistung von Supercomputern in der Cloud mieten - Golem.de
> Folding@Home zum laufen bringen könnte, wäre das ganze vielleicht was für ne Falt Aktionswoche



Hört sich gut. Mietdauer von 1 Woche ist möglich und es wird ja erwähnt, das man auch wissenschaftliche Modelle drauf laufen lassen kann. F@H fällt doch unter Biowissenschaft?  Dann wäre das perfekt dafür.

Die 2 wichtigsten Fragen, die ich mir stelle: Wie machen wir es mit den Kosten sowie deren Verteilung  und die Punkteverteilung, wie das geregelt wird? 

Ist ja noch ein wenig Zeit bis man den Service nutzen kann.


----------



## SimonSlowfood (23. Mai 2017)

Die Nvidia GT 1030 sieht auch nicht verkehrt aus für leute die 24/7 falten wollen, aber nicht so viel Stromkosten haben möchten.
Laut CB Test unter last nur ~26W Verbrauch, von der Leistung ist eine 1050 75% schneller. Ich schätze mal da kommen dann so ca 100-110k PPD bei rum


----------



## alexk94 (23. Mai 2017)

SimonSlowfood schrieb:


> Die Nvidia GT 1030 sieht auch nicht verkehrt aus für leute die 24/7 falten wollen, aber nicht so viel Stromkosten haben möchten.
> Laut CB Test unter last nur ~26W Verbrauch, von der Leistung ist eine 1050 75% schneller. Ich schätze mal da kommen dann so ca 100-110k PPD bei rum



Da stimme ich dir zu. Bezogen auf einen Verbrauch von ca. 60 W und ca. 75.000 PPD einer gtx 750 ti ist das eine ordentliche Steigerung. Ich schätze auf ca. 105.000-115.000 PPD.


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Mai 2017)

alexk94 schrieb:


> Da stimme ich dir zu. Bezogen auf einen Verbrauch von ca. 60 W und ca. 75.000 PPD einer gtx 750 ti ist das eine ordentliche Steigerung. Ich schätze auf ca. 105.000-115.000 PPD.



... ihr wollt gar nicht wissen was man früher aufwenden musste um auf 100'000 PPD zu kommen


----------



## Cartesius (23. Mai 2017)

SimonSlowfood schrieb:


> Die Nvidia GT 1030 sieht auch nicht verkehrt aus für leute die 24/7 falten wollen, aber nicht so viel Stromkosten haben möchten.
> Laut CB Test unter last nur ~26W Verbrauch, von der Leistung ist eine 1050 75% schneller. Ich schätze mal da kommen dann so ca 100-110k PPD bei rum



Nee, um die 100k PPD sind ganz bestimmt nicht drinne! Meine GTX 1050 schafft zwischen 120 - 165 000 PPD und hat 640 Shader. Die GT 1030 hingegen hat nur 384 (lt. TechPowerUp). Wenn sich im GP108 kein Wunderwerk versteckt, würde ich die PPD zw. 50 - 100 k vermuten, ca 750Ti Niveau.

Aber auf jeden Fall eine Tolle Karte für jemanden, der gerne etwas mit möglichst geringen finanziellen Aufwand zu F@H beitragen möchte und eine GPU-Neuanschaffung von 100 € aufwärts scheut!


----------



## binär-11110110111 (23. Mai 2017)

Die Nvidia GT 1030 ... ist eine interessante GPU, welche zwar weniger CUDAs hat als die 750Ti, dafür aber höher taktet. Ich gehe auch von einer Leistung knapp unter der 750Ti aus.


----------



## commodore128d (24. Mai 2017)

Gute News!
Ich hab mit meinem Info Lehrer gequatscht, für gesamt circa 3-4 Stunden pro Woche darf ich mit NaCl unseren Computerraum belasten!


----------



## Ramonx56 (24. Mai 2017)

Habe ich auch schon versucht. Leider hat sich unser Lehrer dagegen entschieden.
Glückwunsch dafür 
Habe aber den NACL manchmal zwischendurch heimlich nebenbei laufen lassen. 
Nur bei VMs war das ganze nicht so praktikabel. 
Ich versuche das ganze demnächst noch einmal an einem privaten Gymnasium. Vielleicht habe ich da mehr Glück.
Das Gymnasium brüstet sich nämlich auch gerne mit Projekten wie Jugend Forscht.
Daher denke ich, dass ich dort vielleicht auf mehr Interesse stoße.


----------



## commodore128d (24. Mai 2017)

Jaa, mein Lehrer ist ein recht engagierter, der Preis den ich dafür zahle ist einmal MOntags bei der Instandhaltung von der IT zu helfen und einen Artikel drüber für die Website zu schreiben...^^


----------



## JayTea (24. Mai 2017)

commodore128d schrieb:


> Gute News!
> Ich hab mit meinem Info Lehrer gequatscht, für gesamt circa 3-4 Stunden pro Woche darf ich mit NaCl unseren Computerraum belasten!


Viel Spaß beim Einrichten der ganzen Clients. 
Zwar glaube ich, dass der Lehrer das gar nicht entscheiden darf (Schule = öffentliches Gebäude, Kosten für Strom zahlt wohlmöglich die Stadt, sodass eher der Stadtrat grünes Licht geben müsste??) aber ich find's trotzdem prima! 
Drei bis vier Stunden pro Woche...hmmm...demnächst Sommerferien....sechs Wochen....in denen die PCs komplett stillstünden....ein Schelm wer....


----------



## JeansOn (24. Mai 2017)

ich merke gerade, mir gefällt gerade fast alles hier ^^

commodore macht das prima. In der IT zu helfen, das lohnt. 
Das ist wie freiwillig Musik-AG, für eine Note besser. 
Beides kann man sehr gut an jeder Ecke des heutigen Lebens einsetzen.
Bei dem einen wird vielleicht mal gefragt, ob es auch einen Tacken leiser geht, je nachdem ...


----------



## FlyingPC (25. Mai 2017)

GTX 1080 im Angebot!


----------



## Derber-Shit (26. Mai 2017)

Hallo liebe Falter,

habe mal eine Frage an alle CPU-Falter, welche unter Windows falten:
Welches Energieprofil nutzt ihr beim falten? Ausbalanciert oder Höchstleistung?

Ich bin mir mit Ryzen nicht sicher, ob ich vom speziellen "Ryzen Balanced" Profil auf "Höchstleistung" wechseln sollte...


Liebe Grüße

Lukas


----------



## foldinghomealone (26. Mai 2017)

Solange alle Kerne voll ausgelastet sind, also immer auf 100% getaktet sind, sollte das keine Rolle spielen. 
Ansonsten geht probieren über studieren...

Ansonsten würde ich noch den Basistakt auf Höhe des Boosttaktes ziehen. K.A. ob das bei Ryzen geht, aber ich vermute, dass die CPU immer ein paar Takte verlieren, wenn sie erst hochtakten müssen.


----------



## Ramonx56 (26. Mai 2017)

@Commodore:
Mich würde mal interessieren was in den Schul - PCs so für CPUs stecken und wie viele WUs diese stündlich berechnen.
Kannst ja wenn möglich ein bisschen was darüber berichten. Ist sicherlich spannend. 

PS: Unser Computerraum war mit alten Xeons ausgestattet. Die haben "nur" 3 WUs/h geschafft. 
Folglich also bei 30 Rechnern > 30*3*4 = 360 WUs (4h)
Vielleicht kann ich meinem Lehrer damit überreden, dass auch andere Schulen daran teilnehmen.
Habe dir eine PN geschickt. Dann könntest du mir, wenn du möchtest, den Link zu dem Artikel auf eurer Schulwebsite geben.


----------



## Bumblebee (26. Mai 2017)

Derber-Shit schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Falter,
> 
> habe mal eine Frage an alle CPU-Falter, welche unter Windows falten:
> Welches Energieprofil nutzt ihr beim falten? Ausbalanciert oder Höchstleistung?
> ...



Hallo Lukas
Bei mir immer "Höchstleistung"
Und in allen Tests über die RYZEN's (unabhängig vom falten) ist immer die Rede davon, dass man umstellen soll


----------



## DrDave (26. Mai 2017)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Hallo Lukas
> Bei mir immer "Höchstleistung"
> Und in allen Tests über die RYZEN's (unabhängig vom falten) ist immer die Rede davon, dass man umstellen soll


Zu den Tests gab es jedoch auch noch nicht das neue Energieprofil für Ryzen. Zwischen Höchstleistung und dem neuen Ryzen Profil sollte es keine messbaren Unterschiede mehr geben.


----------



## Derber-Shit (26. Mai 2017)

Hallo foldinghomealone, Bumblebee, DrDave,

danke für eure Antworten. 
Richtig, vor dem neuen Powerplan sollte man für beste Leistung immer auf Höchstleistung stellen. 
Ich habe mich nur gefragt, ob es zwischen Ryzen balanced und Höchstlesitung noch einen Unterschied gibt.
Aber das muss ich dann wohl selbst herausfinden. 

@foldinghomealone: Mein Ryzen läuft mit 4 GHz bei 1,36V, bislang keine Instabilität. 


Liebe Grüße

Lukas


----------



## JeansOn (26. Mai 2017)

Derber-Shit schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Falter,
> 
> habe mal eine Frage an alle CPU-Falter, welche unter Windows falten:
> Welches Energieprofil nutzt ihr beim falten? Ausbalanciert oder Höchstleistung?
> ...




Zunächst die AW: ich falte mit "ausbalanciert"



Ich habe mir ehrlich gesagt noch keine Gedanken über die Unterschiede gemacht (ausbalanciert / Höchstleistung). Was sollte ich da erwarten? - schon klar, kleinere Framezeiten .... aber gebe ich nicht schon 100%???

Ich erinnere mich ein Jahr nach der Neuanschaffung meines Systems an folgendes:
Wie im Profil beschrieben, habe ich 3200-er RAM-Riegel. Die ersten Faltversuche habe ich aber mit den automatischen Einstellungen um UEFI durchgeführt, passend zur CPU. (DDR4-2133 und 16er timings statt 15er) 
Ich kann mich aber noch erinnern, daß ich über etwa gleiche Framezeiten überrascht war, nachdem ich das UEFI den RAM-Riegeln entsprechend konfiguriert hatte.

Bei meinem DUALCORE (E5200, von 2009) war das noch anders: Die besseren Einstellungen im BIOS hatten direkte Auswirkungen auf die Framezeiten.

Ich habe hier in einem anderen Beitrag was von "Cache" gelesen, in den die WU reinpaßt. Damit wäre ja dann das RAM außen vor ... klingt zunächst mal logisch.


----------



## JeansOn (26. Mai 2017)

Ramonx56 schrieb:


> Habe ich auch schon versucht. Leider hat sich unser Lehrer dagegen entschieden.
> Glückwunsch dafür
> ...



Ich war früher auch Redakteur der Schülerzeitung (als Print). Funktioniert das bei euch noch genauso, oder habt ihr alle "nur" noch ne APP mit Inhalten?
Ich kann mich also erinnern, daß neue, interessante Themen immer willkommen waren. 
Läßt sich da was machen?

Als Grundlage kann man sich doch sicherlich den PCGH-Einleitungstext ausleihen  ... den der PCGH-Redaktion, für unsere Foldingevents. brooker und andere haben auch was geschrieben. Da hat man mal ne Grundlage.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. Mai 2017)

JeansOn schrieb:


> Ich habe hier in einem anderen Beitrag was von "Cache" gelesen, in den die WU reinpaßt. Damit wäre ja dann das RAM außen vor ... klingt zunächst mal logisch.


Du meinst den Beitrag > PPD Performance Tabelle


----------



## Ramonx56 (26. Mai 2017)

@JeansOn:
Ich ging bisher auf eine Berufsbildende Schule, bei der es soweit ich weiß keine Schülerzeitung gibt.
Außerdem habe ich eine Präsentation zu dem Thema gehalten. Mein Lehrer schien bis dahin noch recht begeistert vom Projekt.
Das einzige Problem: Das Geld für den Strom stammt aus öffentlichen Geldern.
Daher möchte ich es ja auch an einem privatem Gymnasium probieren. Ich bin zwar auf diesem Gebiet nicht gerade sehr informiert, glaube aber, dass die ihre Stromkosten selber zahlen oder?
Bald mache ich dann meine Ausbildung. Dann kann ich das ganze nochmal an einer anderen Berufsbildenden Schule probieren.


@Offtopic: Da unser Bumblebee wahrscheinlich bald die 10Mrd Punkte knacken wird, habe ich mir die Frage gestellt ob das ganze irgendwie gefeiert wird.
Wäre auf jeden Fall ein guter Grund. Meiner Meinung nach ist das nämlich eine beträchtliche Leistung. 
Da ich in einem PCGH Bericht mal etwas davon gelesen habe, dass es früher Veranstaltungen gab bei denen sich die Mitglieder des Teams getroffen haben, habe ich mir gedacht, dass ja bei einem so großen Meilenstein mal wieder eine solche Veranstaltung Organisiert werden könnte.


----------



## mattinator (27. Mai 2017)

Na toll, nix zu tun: Folding Forum • View topic - 171.67.108.102 not assigning work units. Dann wird halt mal Strom gespart.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (27. Mai 2017)

mattinator schrieb:


> Na toll, nix zu tun: Folding Forum • View topic - 171.67.108.102 not assigning work units. Dann wird halt mal Strom gespart.



Ist aktuell immer noch der Fall ...


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Mai 2017)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Ist aktuell immer noch der Fall ...



Jupp - leider
Aber wie matti richtig angemerkt hatte - wenigstens wird Strom gespart
Und für die Raumtemps ist es auch gut


----------



## alexk94 (27. Mai 2017)

Bei mir kommen wieder WU's rein, ohne Wartezeit.


----------



## JeansOn (27. Mai 2017)

Ramonx56 schrieb:


> @JeansOn:
> A)
> Ich ging bisher auf eine Berufsbildende Schule, bei der es soweit ich weiß keine Schülerzeitung gibt.
> Außerdem habe ich eine Präsentation zu dem Thema gehalten. Mein Lehrer schien bis dahin noch recht begeistert vom Projekt.
> ...



A) So lernt man sich ganz langsam kennen, toll. Ich konnte erleben, daß gerade von einer Berufsschule / Kollegschule (ist das das gleiche, wie berufsbildenden Schule?) gute, motivierte Leute kamen.
B) Ja, es gab Treffen. Mehrfach. Die Cebit Hannover läßt grüßen. I-wo so 6-8 Jahre zurück gibt es noch Themen mit Bildern dazu, wenn einer suchen will. Ich glaube, von nfsgame thematisiert. Ich denke, man kann für sowas interessiert sein, aber viele haben schlichtweg dichte Terminkalender, sei es beruflich oder privat. Im In- oder im Ausland. ... 
Man könnte aber mal dem PCGH-Stephan dieses Jubiläum stecken.  Ob der eine Idee hat, mit einem 5-Zeiler oder so, für uns zu klappern?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Mai 2017)

alexk94 schrieb:


> Bei mir kommen wieder WU's rein, ohne Wartezeit.


Scheint schon wieder vorbei zu sein > meine zweite Titan wartet schon seit über einer Stunde auf Arbeit. 

Solange es keine GPU-WU's hat falten eben meine Xeons mit.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (28. Mai 2017)

Server did not assign work unit ...


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Mai 2017)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Server did not assign work unit ...



Ja, ist nervig


----------



## binär-11110110111 (28. Mai 2017)

Die scheinen dort ein echtes Problem zu haben, nun ja, CPU-WUs laufen zumindest...

Oder hängt dies mit der *Vorankündigung* zusammen ???




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (28. Mai 2017)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Oder hängt dies mit der *Vorankündigung* zusammen ???
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Klar. Als die Server "gehört" haben, dass sie Anfang Juni gewartet werden sollen, sind ein paar von Ihnen schon mal im Mai in den Streik getreten.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (28. Mai 2017)

mattinator schrieb:


> Klar. Als die Server "gehört" haben, dass sie Anfang Juni gewartet werden sollen, sind ein paar von Ihnen schon mal im Mai in den Streik getreten.



Jain, im Forum meine ich gelesen zu haben, daß aufgrund interner Probleme die Wartung ggf. vorgezogen wird ... ?


----------



## arcDaniel (28. Mai 2017)

Naja mein System darf auch etwas pausen.

Als es noch kühler war, war die Wasserkühlung im Phanteks Evolv ATX noch super und ich frage mich schon etwas warum immer so über das Case gejammert wird. Bei den Jetzigen Temperaturen --> Hitzestau!!!

Die Temperaturen befinden sich zwar noch im sorglos Bereich, aber sicher nicht mehr in dem Bereich für was ich eine Wasserkühlung wollte.

Nach langem hin und her, habe ich heute dann einen MO-RA3 360 bestellt, das sollte in Zukunft das Falten im Sommer deutlich erleichtern


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Mai 2017)

Nur einen 360er? 

Platzgründe oder wegen den leicht höheren Kosten (360 vs 420)?


Ich hab den 420er und bin froh das ich mich zu dem entschieden habe.


----------



## arcDaniel (29. Mai 2017)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Nur einen 360er?
> 
> Platzgründe oder wegen den leicht höheren Kosten (360 vs 420)?
> 
> ...



Aus mehreren Gründen, wo bei der Preis sich ja nicht nur im Mora niedergeschlagen hätte, sondern auch bei den Lüftern. Zum anderen sollte der 360 für mich bereits overkill sein.

Im Moment fahre ich mit 3x120, welche aufgewärmte Gehäuseluft bekommen und 2x120 in der Front, welche zum einen relativ restriktiv Frischluft bekommen aber auch meine Pumpe/AGB im Gehäuse anwärmen.

Beim Mora 360 habe ich dann 9x120, welche 100% Frischluft bekommen und nix im PC aufwärmen, dabei möchte ich maximal 300W kühlen.

Im Moment habe ich so beim Falten (GPU only) zwischen 180-220W, in der Wakü sind CPU und GPU mit eingebunden. Nimmt für die restlichen Bauteile (MB, Ram, SSD's, Soundblaster...) 30W weg und noch mal 5% weg, wegen dem Effizienz verlust am Netzteil komme ich auf einen Verbrauch (GPU/CPU) von etwa 140-180W. Nimmt man den Verbrauch, als Anhaltspunkt für die Wärmeabgabe, müsste der Mora sich hierbei langweilen.

Auch für die Zukunft plane ich keinen PC mehr welcher zu  viel wärme abgibt, resp. zu viel verbraucht.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. Mai 2017)

Wer sagt den das du den Mora mit Lüfter vollbestücken musst?
Könntest zum Beispiel nur 4 Lüfter montieren und hättest noch Reserve für unvorhergesehenes (bei mir wars ein zweiter PC am Mora).

Zum anderen hätte der 420 den Vorteil das du deine GPU komplett passiv kühlen könntest > der 420 kann im Passivbetrieb ~200W wegkühlen.

Gesendet von meinem XT1032 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bumblebee (29. Mai 2017)

... übrigens, wenn uns Stanford mit den Servern schon zum Wahnsinn treibt - hier wenigstens noch was für's Auge




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die *Titan Xp *macht echt was her


----------



## SimonSlowfood (29. Mai 2017)

Wäre mir persönlich die Preisdifferenz nicht wert  Aber schönes Stück HW


----------



## Bumblebee (29. Mai 2017)

SimonSlowfood schrieb:


> Wäre mir persönlich die Preisdifferenz nicht wert  Aber schönes Stück HW



*Ja neee - is chlaaar *

Ich würde auch nie so einen Preis bezahlen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. Mai 2017)

Wenn ich mir den Vergleich so anschaue könnte ich bei der Titan X (Pascal) schon fasst schwach werden da man die in der Bucht schon günstig schießen kann > momentan siegt noch die Vernunft die sagt außer beim Falten hab ich nicht wirklich einen Mehrwert davon.

Gesendet von meinem XT1032 mit Tapatalk


----------



## foldinghomealone (29. Mai 2017)

in dem Zusammenhang würde mich mal die Effizienz der Karten bei FAHbench interessieren. Eine extrem übertaktete 1080 TI, die 330W zieht, dürfte nicht gerade zu den Effizienzkönigen gehören.


----------



## Bumblebee (29. Mai 2017)

Ich werde mein (erste) 1080Ti am WE einbauen - dann kann ich dir mehr sagen ...


----------



## arcDaniel (29. Mai 2017)

Für Leute welche die Leistung benötigen oder einfach nur wollen finde ich die GP102 Karten klasse.

Ich persönlich mag lieber die XX4er Karten, drüber finde ich wird die Leistung mit einem hohen Verbrauch erkauft, drunter werden GPU's selber zwar sparsamer, die "Fix"-Verbrauchen machen die Karte aber nicht super Effizient. Ich hatte zwar eine GTX580 allerdings wenn ich so daran denke und auch die Reviews von damals lese, war die GTX560ti doch eigentlich die vernünftigere Grafikkarte.

Somit freue ich mich schon auf den GV104


----------



## binär-11110110111 (30. Mai 2017)

Server did not assign work unit

Wann kriegen die das in Griff ???


----------



## Bumblebee (30. Mai 2017)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Server did not assign work unit
> 
> Wann kriegen die das in Griff ???



Ausgezeichnete Frage - mein Schreibtisch hat immer mehr Beiss-Spuren ... 

Und noch was zur *TITAN Xp*

Am 26. 5. hat sich unser "Mutterhaus" eingehend dazu geäussert - lest den vollen Artikel hier

Kurz:


> Unter dem Strich ist die Titan Xp ergo die schnellste "Prosumer"-Grafikkarte, welche sich bestens zum Spielen am PC eignet. Wer das Pascal-Flaggschiff nur zum Spielen verwenden möchte, sollte sich den Kauf jedoch zweimal überlegen: Die Geforce GTX 1080 Ti ist mittlerweile bei 50 Prozent des Titan-Xp-Preises angekommen und liefert rund 95 Prozent ihrer Leistung. Wer zu einem hochgezüchteten Partnermodell der Geforce greift, erhält ab Werk sogar eine höhere Leistung bei im Mittel geringerer Lautheit.


Also zum Falten super-ober-top - zum Gamen top


----------



## binär-11110110111 (30. Mai 2017)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ausgezeichnete Frage - mein Schreibtisch hat immer mehr Beiss-Spuren ...



Also quasi so in etwa ...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JayTea (30. Mai 2017)

Ich war jetzt ein paar Tage nicht aktiv oder passiv im Forum unterwegs, aber das mit den ausbleibenden WUs ist mir selbstverständlich auch aufgefallen! 
Hatte erst Bedenken, dass es wohlmöglich an meiner "alten" Maxwell-Karte liegt aber jetzt bin ich "beruhigt".
Viel Energie habe ich diesen Monat dennoch nicht eingespart; <10kWh. Ich glaube die höher drehenden Lüfter haben es ausgeglichen!  (War ein Spaß. ) Ich versuche jedenfalls hartnäckig bei maximal 30°C Wassertemperatur (nach dem Radiator) zu bleiben: _delta_T zwischen der Wassertemperatur und der Raumtemperatur beträgt circa 5K. Kühlung aufrüsten ist zwar prinzipiell angedacht aber wo kein Job, da kein Geld und somit kein Kauf...ganz eichfach.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (30. Mai 2017)

Diese Team-Kurve von PCGH ist stellvertretend für alle Teams von F@H:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier ist man zu Recht stinksauer: Folding Forum • View topic - WU's Not Being Assigned by 171.67.108.102/171.67.108.105/?

Sämtliche F@H-Rechner auf dem Planeten Erde sind massiv eingebrochen und denen in Stanford ist das völlig egal ? Hier stagniert Forschung !

Bin dezent emotional !


----------



## foldinghomealone (30. Mai 2017)

Wieso siehst du das so emotional?

Jetzt ist bald weltweit Sommer und da geht die FAH-Leistung sowieso wieder Richtung Süden. Und Stanford wird wohl selbst das größte Interesse haben, das Problem schnell zu lösen.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (30. Mai 2017)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Wieso siehst du das so emotional?
> Weil sich meine GPU langweilt, sie hat mich gezwungen, daß so zu schreiben.
> 
> Jetzt ist bald weltweit Sommer und da geht die FAH-Leistung sowieso wieder Richtung Süden. Und Stanford wird wohl selbst das größte Interesse haben, das Problem schnell zu lösen. Und warum finde ich dann von denen keinen Eintrag/ Info im Forum ? Das gehört sich so nicht !



Antwort im Zitat.

*PS: Habe was Interessantes gefunden !*

Server Status for Folding@home


----------



## JayTea (30. Mai 2017)

Bin soeben wieder im Leerlauf gelandet.
Naja, wird sich in Stanford niemand absichtlich ausgedacht haben. Vielleicht liegt dem auch ein nordkoreanischer, russischer oder osteuropäischer Hakerangriff zugrunde.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (30. Mai 2017)

Dann knechtet halt so lange meine CPU, hier scheinen die Server derzeit ON zu sein...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## alexk94 (30. Mai 2017)

Abend,

hier ist eine kleine Ablenkung. Im Anhang befindet sich ein kleiner Vergleich beim falten meiner alten R9 380 und meiner RX 570 in Standard sowie in angepasster Form. Zusätzlich sind noch zwei weitere Test mit dabei sowie befindet sich ein Link zu den Test der Karte bei Computerbase. Ich hoffe, das keiner hier etwas dagegen hat, wenn ich das hier veröffentliche?  

Alex

Jetzt sind alle Fehler berichtigt.


----------



## JayTea (30. Mai 2017)

Bei mir gehts mit einer WU für die GPU weiter. Immerhin für die nächsten 10,75h.
Sehr schön Herr Alex! 
Aber ich blicke bei den MHz-Zahlen für die GPU in der mittleren und rechten Spalte nicht ganz durch. Zudem unterscheidet sich da der Verbrauch (180W <->155W), was zum einen von der GPU(Spannung/Takt) abhängig ist aber mindestens genauso von der WU beeinflusst wird, die grade berechnet wird. Ohne diese Angabe ist der Informationsgehalt nicht sooo hoch. Dafür müsstest du genau die selbe WU mit verschiedenen Einstellungen (Spannung/Takt) berechnen lassen und dann den Verbrauch ablesen.


----------



## alexk94 (30. Mai 2017)

Danke. 

MHz mit den ~ sind die Werte beim falten, ausgelesen mit GPU-Z. Der Verbrauch ist ein Durchschnitt von mehren WU's. Ich überarbeite das noch mal.

Neue Version als Anhang. Hoffe, dass es jetzt verständlicher ist.


----------



## Mr.Knister (31. Mai 2017)

Die mittlere Spalte zeigt die Werks-Spannungen, die rechte die angepassten aus der Tabelle darunter? Dann macht's Sinn.

Gute Arbeit  Zeigt sehr schön, was mit ein bisschen Optimierung rauszuholen sein kann. So mag ich Polaris auch am liebsten 

PS: Vor einer Stunde hat sich im Folding-Forum-Thread übrigens ein Verantwortlicher gemeldet. 



> Hello everyone,
> I apologize for the late response. 171.67.108.105 is  my WS, which has been given assignemnts by the WS (wahrscheinlich meint er AS?) even though it has no  assignable jobs. We are currently trying to fix the problem with the AS  where it keeps sending jobs to my WS. In the meanwhile, I have reduced  the priority of my WS so that it doesn't assign jobs as frequently(it is  currently 1/10 of the original value).
> 
> I am terribly sorry for  all the problems that this issue is causing everyone. We appreciate all  of your support and hope this doesn't turn you away from F@H. Again, I  am sorry for the problem, and we are trying to fix it.
> ...



Ich meine herauszulesen, dass der betreffende Work Server fälschlicherweise Work Units vom Assignment Server zugewiesen bekommt, obwohl der Work Server keine verschicken soll? Jedenfalls wurde die Priorität dieses WS runtergesetzt, sodass das Problem jetzt seltener auftreten sollte.


Andere meinen, durch <cause v='ALZHEIMERS'/> oder <cause v='HUNTINGTONS'/> hätten sie erstmal wieder WUs bekommen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. Mai 2017)

Seit rund 48h haben meine beiden Titans immer was zu tun,  aber was auffällt ist das sie seit 36h ausschliesslich das Projekt 13204 falten.


----------



## alexk94 (31. Mai 2017)

Mr.Knister schrieb:


> Die mittlere Spalte zeigt die Werks-Spannungen, die rechte die angepassten aus der Tabelle darunter? Dann macht's Sinn.
> 
> Gute Arbeit  Zeigt sehr schön, was mit ein bisschen Optimierung rauszuholen sein kann. So mag ich Polaris auch am liebsten



 Danke. Du hast es richtig erkannt mit der Spannung.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (31. Mai 2017)

Ich habe nun im Webcontrol von ANY auf ALZHEIMERS umgestellt und promt eine x21 WU erhalten. PPD aktuell wieder 322K. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wie gewohnt ist die Anzeige vertauscht, es faltet die GTX 1060 3GB.


----------



## SimonSlowfood (31. Mai 2017)

Mein Faltserver kriegt gerade auch keine. Evtl schalt ich heut abend mal um auf Alzheimer um


----------



## foldinghomealone (31. Mai 2017)

Also mein Rechner faltet seit Tagen nonstop durch. Nur am 27.05. hatte ich ein paar Stunden nix.

Was für Slot Optionen habt ihr eingestellt?


----------



## SimonSlowfood (31. Mai 2017)

Ausm Kopf kann ichs dir grad nicht sagen, denke aber nix besonderes.

BTW Laut SimonSlowfood - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats faltet er gerade wieder.


----------



## JayTea (31. Mai 2017)

Ich habe heute eine Wartung meines PCs durchgeführt:
- Biosupdate gemacht [anschließend habe ich mich über ASUS geärgert, die die default-Vcore auf 1,4V prügeln und das für 4,2GHz bei nem 6700K!! Ich bin wie zuvor auf 1,2V runter.] und geringes OC (4,2 GHz) wieder eingestellt
- Reinigung des Innenraums
- Wasser aufgefüllt
- Grafikkartentreiber sauber mit DDU deinstalliert und den neuesten (382.33) wieder installiert. Dabei die Funktion im Treiber "Für Rechenleistung optimieren" auf _Ein_ gestellt.
- wieder die iGPU der CPU aktiviert, sodass die GTX 960 freien Lauf hat
- Windows (Update) Bereinigung durchgeführt...

Beim Starten des F@h Clients kam erst eine Fehlermeldung das keine WU geladen wurde, allerdings kam dann verzögerungsfrei eine WU von einem anderen Server. Hätte ich nicht ins Log geschaut und den Haken bei "Warning & Errors" gesetzt, hätte ich es nicht gemerkt. Läuft auf jeden Fall wieder.




SimonSlowfood schrieb:


> Ausm Kopf kann ichs dir grad nicht sagen, denke aber nix besonderes.
> 
> BTW Laut SimonSlowfood - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats faltet er gerade wieder.


Nice, dann sag ich mal wieder: *catch me if you can*!


----------



## SimonSlowfood (31. Mai 2017)

Wenn die WU Server gnädig sind trete ih in ca 5 Tagen in die Top100 ein


----------



## wait (31. Mai 2017)

Wenn die Server gnädig sind:  Server did not assign work unit


----------



## Bumblebee (31. Mai 2017)

wait schrieb:


> Wenn die Server gnädig sind:  Server did not assign work unit



  - wobei, eigentlich ist es zum


----------



## binär-11110110111 (31. Mai 2017)

wait schrieb:


> Wenn die Server gnädig sind:  Server did not assign work unit



Via Webcontrol von ANY auf ALZHEIMERS umstellen, bei mir läuft's so.


----------



## arcDaniel (1. Juni 2017)

Ich bin jetzt mal böse und habe etwas gemacht von dem oft abgeraten wird: ich habe den Beta Client aktiviert und bekomme durchgehend neue WUs, die müssen ja auch gefaltet werden und bei Problemen werde ich diese auch im FAH forum melden.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## foldinghomealone (1. Juni 2017)

Und kennst du dich auch aus, um die Probleme zu analysieren?


----------



## arcDaniel (1. Juni 2017)

Ich muss die Probleme ja nicht analysieren. 

Ich habe extra das OC zurückgenommen, damit fehler nicht durch OC instabilitäten auftreten können.

Bei einem Fehler habe ich die Log und mein System, welche ich weiter geben kann. 

Problem ist nur, dass bist jetzt kein Problem aufgetreten ist.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## foldinghomealone (1. Juni 2017)

Ich zitiere mal:

Folding Forum • View topic - Information On Beta Team
"
Beta Testers are expected to report back any unusual behaviors, glitches, errors, FAHlog messages, performance issues, etc. in the Beta Forum. A true Beta Tester actually tries to break the software (but not violate the EULA), use it in many scenarios, system configurations, and tries all combinations of settings, switches, clients, etc. They then have to try and figure out exactly what they did to break it, and report their findings in a detailed manner. Thus providing detailed feedback is very important during Beta Testing. Moreover, Beta Testers must have a fairly good understanding of computers and their inner workings so they know how to fix something when/if it breaks during Beta Testing. They accept the risk of running into an occasional problem, and will be tolerant of those problems. By posting your request to join, you have indicated that you have accepted these conditions of membership. (In your request, please state that you understand and accept them.) This is a brief overview but can learn more as you read the posts in the Beta Forum starting with Beta Team - Rules Of Engagement, provided you have been accepted.

Note: A quick recap of what Beta Testers do:
A) They test work units from new Beta Projects
B) They test new beta versions of FahCores
"

Auskennen sollte man sich also schon ein wenig... Hab jetzt aber nicht gesagt, dass du das nicht tust. Das kann ich nicht beurteilen.


Und die Frage bleibt, wo du denn deine Resultate als nicht-beta-Tester hinpostest:

beta testing - Rules of Engagement
" 
Non-Beta Team members should not create new threads in the Public Forum to specifically discuss Beta Projects and FahCores. Any general discussions of Beta Project information outside of the Beta Forum section will be locked and appropriate action will be taken to resolve any repetition.
"


----------



## binär-11110110111 (1. Juni 2017)

Liebäugelt von Euch jemand mit dem Gedanken, sich die 30-Watt-Grafikkarte Nvidia GeForce GT 1030 zu besorgen ? Mich würden mal die PPD im Vergleich zur 750 Ti interessieren. Vor allem mit einer APU  oder Low-Watt CPU eine interessante Karte für den Geldbeutel und die Nachtruhe. 

PS: Habe schon etwas gefunden:

Bitcoin mining - Data courtesy CompuBench

GeForce GTX 750 Ti -173.22 mHash/s
GeForce GT 1030 ----162.02 mHash/s


----------



## foldinghomealone (1. Juni 2017)

Ich befürchte, dass das Gesamtsystem relativ ineffizient ist.
1030: 30W
Rest: 30W --> Gesamt 60W --> 1,45kWh pro Tag / 100.000PPD?

z.B. 1050 Ti: 60W
Rest: 30W --> Gesamt 90W --> 2,15kWh pro Tag / 200.000PPD?

Dann lieber mit einer 1050 TI nur zwei drittel des Tages falten, dann hat man die gleiche Energie verbraten, aber man hat immer noch mehr Punkte pro Tag und FAH freut sich auch, weil je schneller jede einzelne WU fertig ist, desto besser.

Mit noch schnelleren Grakas ist das Verhältnis noch besser: Meine 1070 macht grade 700.000PPD mit nur 190W gesamt.

(mein) Fazit:
Wenn eine 1030 sowieso vorhanden ist, wieso nicht. 
Um möglichst effizient zu falten auf schnellere GPUs setzen.


----------



## alexk94 (1. Juni 2017)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> PS: Habe schon etwas gefunden:
> 
> Bitcoin mining - Data courtesy CompuBench
> 
> ...



Da du gerade das Thema Bitcoin ansprichst. Bumblebee, was machst du mit den alten Amd-Karten? Die könntest du ja an Bitcoinfarmer verkaufen, wenn die Leistung noch stimmt. Ich hatte Glück, das ich mir früh eine RX 570 geholt habe, jetzt braucht man Glück um eine  RX 580, 570, 480 oder 470 zu bekommen, da herrscht richtiger Mangel. 
AMD Radeon: Mining soll die Ursache fur die RX-580/570-Knappheit sein - ComputerBase

Zum Thema gt 1030

Wenn ich kein ITX-Board hätte, würde ich sie mir holen, allerdings stelle ich mir die Frage, ob sich die Treiber vertragen. Außerdem müsste ich noch den CPU-Lüfter ruhig bekommen, er ist nämlich der Übeltäter(er ist richtig befestigt) mit den rattern, damit ich auch 24/7 falten kann. Aber all das ist erst in einen Jahr möglich. Dann verkaufe ich Board+Xeon+RAM und steige auf einen Ryzen 5 2500x um sowie käme gleich die gt 2030 mit rein.

Alex


----------



## arcDaniel (1. Juni 2017)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Und die Frage bleibt, wo du denn deine Resultate als nicht-beta-Tester hinpostest



Komischerweise habe ich Zugang zum Limited Access Rubrik für Beta Tester.

Ich weiss ja schon was ich tue, bin vielleicht nicht so intensiv auf der Fehlersuche wie andere vielleicht. Aber auch mein System stellt "use it in many scenarios, system configurations..."
...so they know how to fix something when/if it breaks during Beta Testing --> hat bis jetzt noch nie ein Problem dargestellt
They accept the risk of running into an occasional problem, and will be tolerant of those problems. --> tue ich, und das müssen sie schreiben, falls mal eine GPU böse gesagt, in Feuer aufgehen würde. Sie wollen sicher nicht dafür haftbar gemacht werden (Amerika lässt grüssen)

Ich sehe nichts was ich nicht berücksichtigen würde, wenn man es auf die Spitze treibt müsste ich sogar OC nutzen, da ich dann mit den Beta WU's (im Moment gibt es keinen Beta Core) "tries to break the software" begehen würde.

Im grossen und ganzen laufen aber viele WU's welche auch als nicht Beta-Client verfügbar sind.

Im Beta Forum geht es aber ganz oft auch sehr gemütlich zu Sachen, User posten ihre Werte, die Punkte werden mal angepasst und wenn nach einer Zeit X keine groben Fehler zu melden sind, welche auf die WU oder den Core zurückzuführen sind gehen die WUs in den Advanced Client und von docht irgendwann in den Normalen und fertig.

Dafür braucht man nun kein Programmierer zu sein.


----------



## Ramonx56 (2. Juni 2017)

Gibt es eigentlich die Möglichkeit FAH auf einem Raspberry PI 3B zum laufen zu bringen? Hat schon mal jemand Windows 10 IoT bzw die "ARM" Edition ausprobiert?
Währe sicherlich interessant. Ja ich bin mir bewusst, dass so ein Raspberry sicherlich nicht viele WUs berechnet. Eine coole Spielerei währe es trotzdem. 
Vielleicht kann man ja den NACL dazu überreden ein paar WUs zu berechnen.

Edit: Wie es aussieht laufen anscheinend einige Boinc Projekte auf ARM Prozessoren.
Mal sehen ob ich FiND@Home zum laufen bringen kann wenn ich in den Ferien Langeweile bekomme.


----------



## FlyingPC (2. Juni 2017)

Ramonx56 schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich die Möglichkeit FAH auf einem Raspberry PI 3B zum laufen zu bringen? Hat schon mal jemand Windows 10 IoT bzw die "ARM" Edition ausprobiert?
> Währe sicherlich interessant. Ja ich bin mir bewusst, dass so ein Raspberry sicherlich nicht viele WUs berechnet. Eine coole Spielerei währe es trotzdem.
> Vielleicht kann man ja den NACL dazu überreden ein paar WUs zu berechnen.
> 
> ...



Funktioniert nicht. Die Idee hatte ich auch schon mal. Nur manche BOINC laufen auf ARM, wie du schon sagtest.


----------



## DOcean (2. Juni 2017)

WebAssemby hat gewonnen – Google verabschiedet sich von PNaCL |
                heise Developer

Sägt Google jetzt Folding über NaCl ab?


----------



## JayTea (2. Juni 2017)

Ich verstehe den Artikel leider inhaltlicht nicht so ganz aber ich gehe davon aus, dass Stanford dann auf eine andere, einfache Möglichkeit umswitchen wird.

Derweil habe ich bei mir einen Performanceverlust festgestellt. Beispielhaft an P11429:
Bisher mit Treiber 372.70: TPF ~00:04:31 => 181k PPD
Seit neustem mit Treiberversion 382.33 und aktiviertem "Auf Rechenleistung optimieren": TPF 00:04:53 => 161k PPD 

Nun weiß ich nicht, ob es am Treiber, an der zusätzlichen EInstellung des neuen Treibers liegt oder lediglich an einer Schwankung innerhalb des Projekts. Letzteres hatte ich vor dem Treiberwechsel bei anderen Projekten bereits beobachtet.


----------



## wait (2. Juni 2017)

Ja, das beobachte ich auch.

Ich habe einen erheblichen PPD Rückgang zu verzeichnen.
Treiber: 382.05


----------



## binär-11110110111 (2. Juni 2017)

DOcean schrieb:


> WebAssemby hat gewonnen – Google verabschiedet sich von PNaCL |
> heise Developer
> 
> Sägt Google jetzt Folding über NaCl ab?



Schaut verdammt danach aus ! 

Aber man kann ja noch so lange die letzte PNaCl-Version von Google Chrome Portable nutzen. Vermutlich wird Stanford reagieren und sich auf Basis von WebAssembly anpassen...

Ob das technisch geht, da bin ich überfragt ...


----------



## JayTea (2. Juni 2017)

wait schrieb:


> Ja, das beobachte ich auch.
> 
> Ich habe einen erheblichen PPD Rückgang zu verzeichnen.
> Treiber: 382.05



Ich habe jetzt nochmal in die PPD-Tabelle geguckt (bzw. in das Googe-Tabellen-sheet mit den noch nicht übertragenen Daten) und zwei WU miteinander verglichen:
P11431: beide mit TPF von 00:05:52  aber einmal mit 157k PPD und einmal mit 187k PPD. War beides noch mit meinem alten 372.70er Treiber.

Ich hatte neulich schon festgestellt, dass bei gleichem Projekt unterschiedliche TPF (und dementsprechend unterschiedliche PPD) vorliegen - bei gleichem Treiber. Aber bei einem Projekt, gleiche TPF und dafür unterschiedliche PPD ist mir neu und spucky!


----------



## foldinghomealone (2. Juni 2017)

Die Anzeigen PPD und TPF im Client sind ja keine Mittelwerte aus der Gesamtzeit der WU sondern nur aktuelle Werte. Deshalb ist es nicht sinnvoll, die Werte zu vergleichen.


----------



## wait (2. Juni 2017)

Sorry,
Ich lasse alles mit HFM.NET Protokollieren und was ich für Sinnvoll erachte, kannst du mir überlassen


----------



## JayTea (2. Juni 2017)

Anders als wenn ich sie mit HFM auslese meinst du?
Gebe ich dir recht, da auffällt, dass während einer WU die TPF +/- <5s schwankt. Dennoch habe ich so viele WU bereits eingetragen (und dabei natürlich nicht immer bei identischem Fortschritt), sodass sich ein Mittelwert ergibt.
Ich habe mit dem 382.33er erst wenige WU dokumentiert aber die scheinen damit alle schlechter abzuschneiden, als die mit dem 372.70er.


----------



## wait (2. Juni 2017)

Schwanckungen sind immer drin, die auch mal grösser ausfallen können.
Meine Erfahrung, aber laut HFM.NET ist das Endresultat fast immer gleich.


----------



## foldinghomealone (2. Juni 2017)

Bei HFM musst du aufpassen, was du anzeigen lässt. Es gibt die zwei Möglichkeiten, die Gesamtzeit zu berechnen oder nur die letzten drei Frames. 
Da man nicht weiß, was derjenige, der Daten die Tabelle hochlädt, hochgeladen hat, weiß man nicht, ob es sich auf die Gesamtzeit, auf die letzten drei Frames oder bei irgendeinem Zustand aus dem Client abgelesen bezieht. Deswegen ist es schlicht nicht sinnvoll, TPF-Werte zu vergleichen.
Auch rechne ich immer die PPD-Werte nach, die ich aus HFM ausgelesen habe und die stimmen teilweise um 100.000PPD nicht.

Ich benutze HFM mittlerweile hauptsächlich um zu prüfen, ob mein Rechner schön faltet.


----------



## JayTea (2. Juni 2017)

Oha ha, ich verstehe was du meinst. Da ich ausschließlich meine eigenen eingetragenen Werte vergleiche, trifft das auf mich dennoch nicht zu.
Grade wurd die nächste WU geladen; auch langsamer.


----------



## JeansOn (2. Juni 2017)

alexk94 schrieb:


> ...
> ...  Außerdem müsste ich noch den CPU-Lüfter ruhig bekommen, er ist nämlich der Übeltäter(er ist richtig befestigt) mit den rattern, damit ich auch 24/7 falten kann. Aber all das ist erst in einen Jahr möglich. Dann verkaufe ich Board+Xeon+RAM und steige auf einen Ryzen 5 2500x um sowie käme gleich die gt 2030 mit rein.
> 
> Alex



 Ich rate jetzt nicht, das mit froher Hoffnung nachzumachen:
Ich habe mir vor vielen Jahren, als es noch nicht an jeder Ecke einen neuen Lüfter zu kaufen gab, meinen "muuuuhenden" CPU-Lüfter vorgeknöpft und diesen direkt neben der Welle mit einem kleinen Bohrer angebohrt. Mit Märklin-Öl oder auf jeden Fall einem säurefreien Öl ein wenig Hoffnung einträufeln und das Loch mit etwas Tesa verschließen.
Bei mir hat das gehalten, bis das System ersetzt wurde. Also gaaaanz laaange.


----------



## alexk94 (2. Juni 2017)

JeansOn schrieb:


> Ich rate jetzt nicht, das mit froher Hoffnung nachzumachen:
> Ich habe mir vor vielen Jahren, als es noch nicht an jeder Ecke einen neuen Lüfter zu kaufen gab, meinen "muuuuhenden" CPU-Lüfter vorgeknöpft und diesen direkt neben der Welle mit einem kleinen Bohrer angebohrt. Mit Märklin-Öl oder auf jeden Fall einem säurefreien Öl ein wenig Hoffnung einträufeln und das Loch mit etwas Tesa verschließen.
> Bei mir hat das gehalten, bis das System ersetzt wurde. Also gaaaanz laaange.



Keine Sorge, das mache ich nicht. Vielleicht hilft es ja, wenn ich dann beim Unterbauwechsel den Lüfter drehe. Es ist zwar nervig und zum Glück rattert, aber er nicht am Stück.


----------



## Uwe64LE (2. Juni 2017)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Via Webcontrol von ANY auf ALZHEIMERS umstellen, bei mir läuft's so.



Gut, dass ich mal wieder reingeschaut habe. Bei mir lief der client auch schon eine Weile im Leerlauf.
Dein Tipp hat geholfen.


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Juni 2017)

.. alle Rechner sind jetzt auf "Alzheimers" umgestellt


----------



## JeansOn (2. Juni 2017)

Ja, wenn Stanford vergißt, neue WUs bereitzustellen, dann wird halt ne Serie speziell Alzheimer gefaltet ...


----------



## JeansOn (2. Juni 2017)

ugh, wenig los heute, ich schon wieder ...

Aus Würdigung:


foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Ich habe Alex versprochen in seiner Abwesenheit euch zu würdigen und muss jetzt leider feststellen und zu meiner Schande gestehen, dass ich mein eigenes Skript nicht mehr verstehe, um dies tun zu können.
> Mein Skript spukt irgendwie nicht das richtige Ergebnis aus...
> 
> Ich entschuldige mich dafür und gelobe Besserung.
> Möge Alex euch entsprechend würdigen, wenn er wieder von seinem Trip zurück ist.



Wir hatten gestern einen neuen Monat.
Nicht unter Streß setzen. Alles ist freiwilliges Hobby. 
Oft sind solche Sachen dann Ursache. Das Datum wird gerne umgerechnet auf den x-ten Tag nach z. B. 01.01.1900 !! ja, 1900 das klappt prima. Keiner hier ist älter


----------



## mattinator (2. Juni 2017)

JeansOn schrieb:


> ja, 1900 das klappt prima. Keiner hier ist älter



Woher weißt Du das so sicher ?


----------



## arcDaniel (3. Juni 2017)

So für verschiedenes brauche ich öfter die GPU, nicht sonderlich viel Leistung aber genug, dass es einen Einfluss aufs falten hat, resp. das Falten ganz unterbrochen werden muss.

Ein Beispiel z.b. wär, das Streamen von X1 Spielen auf den PC (ja ich nutze dieses Feature gerne). 

Da an sich immer die GPU genutzt wird welche am Monitor angeschlossen ist habe ich mir folgendes überlegt:
Eine extem billige 1030, welche auch nur auf einem "schwachen" PCI-E Slot läuft, wo ich den gleichen Bildschirm anschliesse (hat ja mehrere Anschlüsse)
Wenn ich Falte und/oder weniger intensive GPU-Leistung brauch, kann das Bild über die 1030 ausgegeben werden, wenn ich mehr Leistung brauche, switche ich mit Win+P auf den anderen Anschluss.
Wenn ich nun gar keine brauch könnte ich auch einfach die 1030 dazu falten lassen.
Bei sehr heissen Temperaturen draussen, könnte ich nur die 1030 Falten lassen, dann gibt es keinen Absoluten Leerlauf.

Was meint ihr?


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Juni 2017)

... sounds like a plan ... - probier es aus


----------



## binär-11110110111 (3. Juni 2017)

@arcDaniel : Hört sich gut an, dann kannst Du uns auch anschließend die F@H-Werte für die GT 1030 übermitteln.


----------



## arcDaniel (3. Juni 2017)

Ja, allerdings wird dies nicht morgen geschehen. Habe heute eine kleine Enttäuschung gehabt.

Ich wollte mir eine Platine mit 4-Pin Lüfteranschlüssen, damit ich nicht mir zig Kabeladaptern am Mora fummeln muss... Dazu hatte ich Rasterlochplatinen in 20mm*80mm bestellt. Die 4-Pin Stecker konnte ich auch super verlöten und die Platine war von der Grösse wie dafür gemacht, das blöde ist nur ich bekomme die Löcher nicht miteinander verbunden. Jetzt habe ich die Lust etwas verloren... und werde nun als allerer Stelle versuchen mein Mora Projekt fertig zu bekommen.

Mir fehlt natürlich die Lüftersteuerung (alles andere Könnte ich innerhalb von einer Woche zusammen bekommen, ok mit dem Feiertag bis übernächste Woche). Diese wollte ich extrem simple halten und dafür den neu vorgestelltenen Noctua NA-FC1 nutzen, welcher aber noch nicht lieferbar ist rrrr....

Ein Adapterkabel um die Lüfter einfach an die 7V vom Molex anzuschliessen müsste ich noch hinbekommen... so sind die Lüfter zumindest halbwegs leise (ist ja nur vorübergehend). Bei 5V laufen sie wahrscheinlich nicht an 

Für die 1030 müsste ich mich im Moment entscheiden:
-8 Lanes der 1080 opfern
-die Soudblaster verabschieden

Beides nur ein böser Kompromiss, allerdings bis ich mich für ein neues System entscheiden kann, könnte noch dauern. Im Moment steht ein Ryzen 7 an der Front, allerdings hätte ich da wieder PCI-E Lanes Mangel, der kleine Threadripper würde mir auch schon gefallen, aber das dies ist alles für nach dem Sommer.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (4. Juni 2017)

@arcDaniel: Grundregel: KEIN Stress ! 

Dann 2-3 Nächte drüber schlafen und die Sache in Ruhe angehen. Der Noctua NA-FC1 ist laut Alternate zwischen Mi. 21. und Do. 22. Juni lieferbar.

Für weitere Fragen findet sich sicherlich ein Tüftler hier im Forum. Vielleicht ein neues Thema erstellen und Dein Projekt mit Bildern ergänzen.  Viele Menschen denken optisch.


----------



## arcDaniel (4. Juni 2017)

Ja kein Stress ist immer einfach gesagt 

Ich habe aber schon mal einen anderen Plan: Da Afterburner die ganze Zeit läuft und die GPU auch einen PWM-Controller hat, könnte ich auch einfach die Lüfter an die GPU anschliessen. Den Strom könnte ich einfach über einen Sata Stecker abzeigen. Allerdings schreibt EKWB bei ihrem Adapterkabel einen Warnhinweis, dass bei modernen GPU's der Lüfterstecker mit Maximal 2A belastet werden kann und ich denke diese 2A sind wegen der Haftung sehr konservativ gewählt. Dies wären also 24Watt!!! Wenn ich nun bedenken dass die 9 Noctua einen Gesamtverbrauch von nur 5,4 Watt maximal haben, brauche ich den Strom eigentlich gar nicht ab zu zweigen...

Da die GPU sowieso ausschlaggebend für die Lüfterdrehzahl ist, wäre dies sogar von Vorteil.

Ich habe im Moment 2 Warenkörbe (Caseking und EKWB) wo ich verzweifelt am Überlegen bin, was ich noch brauch. Letzes mal musste ich Teile nachbestellen, was einen gewissen Zeitverlust mit sich brauchte, sowie einen Geldverlust durch neue Lieferkosten :-/


----------



## JeansOn (4. Juni 2017)

mattinator schrieb:


> Woher weißt Du das so sicher ?



Bin einfach gut - Yeah

An alle Neuzugänge:
Die Rumpelkammer ist manchmal auch ein Ort für schräge Flachwitze


----------



## JayTea (4. Juni 2017)

Wie die Tage von mir berichtet, war ich bei einer PC-Wartung vom Treiber mit der Version 372.70 auf den aktuellen 382.33er umgestiegen. Das leider ohne Erfolg was die PPD angeht; sogar das Gegenteil ist der Fall! 
Wie einigen bekannt sein dürfte, war der 372.70er der letzte funktionierende Treiber, bevor einige rausgebracht wurden, mit denen Folding kaum oder überhaupt nicht möglich war.
Seitdem es wieder funktionierende Treiber gibt, hat nvidia es wohl leider nicht geschafft zu der Performance zurückzukehren, wie es vor dem Totalausfall mit dem 372.70er möglich war.
[Kurzzeitig hatte ich auch einige WU mit dem 376.53er gefaltet, dessen Leistung auf dem Niveau des 382.33ers zu liegen scheint.]

Die Fakten im Vergleich der Treiber 372.70 versus 382.33:
Exemplarisch gezeigt das P10496, bei dem der neue Treiber (siehe ganz unten) schlechter abschneidet. (@Holdie: Eigentlich müssten seit der letzten Aktualisierung der Tabelle meine Einträge mit dem neuen 382.33er Treiber drin sein, Sind sie aber nicht. Warum?! )
_delta_TPF 8-10 Sekunden => _delta_PPD ~8.000



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei anderen Projekten sieht es ähnlich aus:
*P9145   * _delta_TPF ~15 Sekunden =>_delta_PPD ~44.000
*P10494* _delta_TPF ~22 Sekunden => _delta_PPD ~12.000

Mit *wait* hatte ich mich über PN ausgetauscht und bei ihm schneidet der 372.70er ebenfalls besser ab.
Fazit für mich ist, dass ich zum alten Treiber zurückkehren werde, da ich auf die Features der neuen Version nicht angewiesen bin. So greife ich etwas mehr Leistung bzw. PPD ab.


----------



## foldinghomealone (4. Juni 2017)

Ich halte von so Kurzzeit-Analysen nix, auch wenn ich zugebe, dass auch in anderen Foren berichtet wird, dass die neuen Treiber nicht so viele Punkte ausspucken. 
Aber 8.000 PPD sind locker im Rahmen der natürlichen Schwankungen.

Außerdem bedeutet weniger PPD auch weniger Stromverbrauch, also sehe ich da kein großes Problem. 

Zum anderen wenn ich jetzt meine Leistung mit vor ein oder zwei Monaten vergleiche, sehe ich, dass sich die Leistung 'verschlechtert' hat. Das liegt nicht daran, dass ich den Treiber geändert hätte, oder sonst irgendetwas anderes. Nein, es liegt schlicht daran, dass es schön langsam Sommer wird und die GPU nicht mehr so hoch taktet, weil die Raumtemperatur gestiegen ist.

Deswegen sind GPU-Tests von HW-Magazinen so aufwendig, weil alle Variablen ausgeschlossen werden müssen.


----------



## arcDaniel (4. Juni 2017)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> ...Deswegen sind GPU-Tests von HW-Magazinen so aufwendig, weil alle Variablen ausgeschlossen werden müssen.



Ober vielleicht weniger Aufwendig, da gut klimatisierte Räume mit einer konstanten Raumtemperatur, egal ob Sahara Sommer oder Antarktis Winter. Zudem ein offener Aufbau.

Dann kommen auf einmal die Überraschungen wo eine im Test super kühle GPU im gedämmtenen Gehäuse anfängt zu kochen...


----------



## foldinghomealone (4. Juni 2017)

Dass High-End GPUs Luft zum Atmen brauchen sollte ja keine Neuheit sein. Muss man bei GPU/Gehäuse/Lüfterauswahl eben beachten


----------



## arcDaniel (4. Juni 2017)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Dass High-End GPUs Luft zum Atmen brauchen sollte ja keine Neuheit sein. Muss man bei GPU/Gehäuse/Lüfterauswahl eben beachten



Leider ist dies aber nicht für jeden verständlich, sieht man bei anderen Rubriken hier im Forum immer wieder, leider...


----------



## DOcean (5. Juni 2017)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Ja, allerdings wird dies nicht morgen geschehen. Habe heute eine kleine Enttäuschung gehabt.
> 
> Ich wollte mir eine Platine mit 4-Pin Lüfteranschlüssen, damit ich nicht mir zig Kabeladaptern am Mora fummeln muss... Dazu hatte ich Rasterlochplatinen in 20mm*80mm bestellt. Die 4-Pin Stecker konnte ich auch super verlöten und die Platine war von der Grösse wie dafür gemacht, das blöde ist nur ich bekomme die Löcher nicht miteinander verbunden. Jetzt habe ich die Lust etwas verloren... und werde nun als allerer Stelle versuchen mein Mora Projekt fertig zu bekommen.
> 
> [...]



Die Löcher verbinden ist auch echt nicht einfach, was da hilft ist ein Stück blanker Draht


----------



## arcDaniel (5. Juni 2017)

DOcean schrieb:


> Die Löcher verbinden ist auch echt nicht einfach, was da hilft ist ein Stück blanker Draht



Finde ich aber nicht sauber und auch nicht schön. Es muss entweder eine saubere Leiterbahn sein (eine Platine herstellen zu lassen wäre möglich aber die Kosten würden in keinem Verhältnis stehen, auch das Argument Hobby wäre hier nicht mehr gültig) oder saubere Zinnstreifen.


----------



## DOcean (6. Juni 2017)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> (eine Platine herstellen zu lassen wäre möglich aber die Kosten würden in keinem Verhältnis stehen, auch das Argument Hobby wäre hier nicht mehr gültig)



Ist es dir 5 Euro wert + bisschen längere Wartezeit? -> Fusion PCB Manufacturing & Prototype PCB Assembly - Seeed Studio
(ich weiß ist aktuell schlecht weil soll ja fertig werden)


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Juni 2017)

So, wie hier versprochen:

Das Testsystem läuft unter WIN7 64-bit; *N_V-Treiber *381.65
Befeuert wird es mit einem i7 4790 @4.4 GHz auf einem ASROCK Z97 Extreme 4 mit 16 GB Ram

Als (einzelne) Karte kommt eine GIGABYTE 1080Ti auf einem PCI_E 3.0 x 16 zum Einsatz

Diese läuft im Idle mit 177 MHz (GPU) // 101,3 MHz (MEMORY) // 0,6930 V und wird dabei 40° warm
*Das ganz System zieht dabei 62 Watt*

Ohne weitere "Manipulationen wurde F@h gestartet; vorerst nur auf der GPU

Die Karte läuft nun mit den nominalen 1519 MHz; dabei geht der tatsächliche Boost auf 1885 MHz hoch - bei steigender Temperatur (bei 1,0430 V)
Sobald die Karte 77° erreicht geht der Takt runter auf 1860 MHz; dabei wird auch die Voltage auf 1,0250 V reduziert
In jedem Fall taktet das Memory bei 1251,5 MHz
*Das ganz System zieht dabei 332 Watt*

Es folgten ein paar "OC-Manipulationen"
(Erreichtes) Ziel 1974 MHz GPU // MEMORY unverändert // 1,0430 V // max. 75°
*Das ganz System zieht dabei 335 Watt*

Als "Outcome" sind zu vermelden:
F@h *ohne* Übertakten ==> rund (je nach WU) 1'100'000 PPD
F@h *mit* Übertakten ==> rund (je nach WU) 1'170'000 PPD

N.B. Natürlich habe ich auch noch die Variante "GPU plus CPU" ausprobiert (mit 6 Cores)
Der Verbrauch steigt dann allerdings auf 392 Watt; bei total ca. 10'000 mehr PPD (max. 1'181'975 PPD) - also absolut ein "NO-GO"

So, falls noch Fragen sind - ich bin da


----------



## arcDaniel (6. Juni 2017)

Der Mehrverbrauch mit dem Punktegewinn ist fast Linear zu meiner GTX1080. 

Das freut mich in dem Sinn, dass hier trotz weniger Zeitbonus die non-ti noch so gut abschneidet. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JayTea (6. Juni 2017)

Anhand meiner Daten sehe ich definitiv, dass der neue Treiber (oder generell neuere Versionen) fürs Falten nicht so fix sind wie bspw. eine ältere Version à la 372.70.
Neun verschiedene Projekte habe ich gefaltet und bei ausnahmslos *allen* lag die TPF/PPD niedriger mit dem 382.33er. Für mich genügt diese Stichprobe, um zum Falten lieber den 372.70er zu verwenden. Die PPD liegen im Schnitt 30k höher [~10k bis 50k]. Bei generell circa 200k PPD der GTX 960 nicht vernachlässigbar.

Durch die höheren, sommerlichen Temperaturen wird der DLE viel weniger gebraucht und das senkt den Stromverbrauch.
Dank Erdgeschosswohnung (bisheriges Maximum von 25°C) und guter (Wasser)Kühlung drosselt meine GPU auch nicht. So habe ich nie eine höhere Temperatur als 51°C gesehen und eine Drosselung von Spannung/Takt lag bisher nur bei bestimmten WU vor, die die GPU ins PowerTarget geschickt haben. Das ist aber schon mehrere Monate her und diese WU gibts scheinbar derzeit nicht.

Darüberhinaus waren mir drei Errors im Log aufgefallen, woraus ich geschlossen habe, dass mit dem 382.33er Treiber keine Core 0x18 WU mehr gefaltet werden (können).


----------



## foldinghomealone (6. Juni 2017)

JayTea schrieb:


> Anhand meiner Daten sehe ich definitiv, dass der neue Treiber (oder generell neuere Versionen) fürs Falten nicht so fix sind wie bspw. eine ältere Version à la 372.70.
> ...
> Durch die höheren, sommerlichen Temperaturen wird der DLE viel weniger gebraucht und das senkt den Stromverbrauch.



Da kann ich dir nicht folgen, weil ich nicht weiß, was du mit DLE meinst. 

Nur soviel: Wenn die gleiche WU mit dem neuen Treiber weniger Punkte ausspuckt, dann wird nicht soviel Strom verbraucht, weil der neue Treiber die GPU nicht so stark auslastet und deswegen weniger PPD rauskommen.

Edit: 
30'PPD bei einer 960 ist natürlich schon ein Stück. In anderen Foren wird immer von 'leichten' Rückgängen mit den neuen Treibern gesprochen. Bei ner 1080 TI wären 30' evtl. leicht, aber bei ner 960 doch schon sehr viel.
Ich falte von Anfang an mit dem 372.70 und werde auch nicht so schnell wechseln.


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Juni 2017)

Ich werde möglicherweise in den nächsten Wochen mal die Treiber-Versionen vergleichen ....


----------



## JayTea (6. Juni 2017)

*D*urch*L*auf*E*rhitzer war gemeint.   Habe letzte Saison schon kalt geduscht, weil das Wasser warm genug aus der Leitung kam; sehr erfrischend! 

Auf den Stromverbrauch und die Auslastung hatte ich beim 382.33er dummerweise nicht explizit geachtet. Schwankungen bei der Temperatur (Wasser oder auch GPU selbst) sind mir nicht aufgefallen. Wohlmöglich ist bei meinem Setup die Umgebungstemperatur ausschlaggebender. Die GPU-Auslastung dürfte dennoch >95% gelegen haben, ansonsten wäre ich schon stutzig geworden.


----------



## mattinator (6. Juni 2017)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ich werde möglicherweise in den nächsten Wochen mal die Treiber-Versionen vergleichen ....



Unter Linux habe ich das schon getan. Die Ergebnisse dort laufen auf das selbe hinaus. Unter Linux ist der 370.28 der letzte "gute" Treiber (s.a. wer, was, wie, wo unter LINUX). Die Tests der neusten Linux-Treiber mit analogen Ergebnissen habe ich im o.g. Thread noch nicht eingetragen.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (6. Juni 2017)

Wäre das nicht was für "UNS" ???

Kryptowahrung: AMD und Nvidia planen gesonderte Grafikkarten zum Minen


----------



## Rarek (6. Juni 2017)

also mir nicht, da ich noch nen Bild brauche... Aber unsere oberbiene könnte da ja mal schauen 
4 Lanes pro GPU sollten doch riechen, oder ? 
(wenn es zumindest irgendwo einen PCIe Splitter gibt der gleichzeitig wie nen Riser aufgebaut ist)


----------



## JayTea (6. Juni 2017)

Kann man sich bei Verfügbarkeit gerne ansehen!
Je nachdem wie lange das Minign-fever anhält, finden sich einige Abnehmer.


----------



## Rarek (6. Juni 2017)

das hält immer an, da ASIC's ( https://asicminermarket.com/ )
immer recht teuer sind... GPU's sind da eine sehr willkommende alternative ^^


----------



## FlyingPC (6. Juni 2017)

Rarek schrieb:


> das hält immer an, da ASIC's ( https://asicminermarket.com/ )
> immer recht teuer sind... GPU's sind da eine sehr willkommende alternative ^^


Und Ethereum, was derzeit viel gemint wird, keine ASIC unterstützt bzw. ausschließt.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (6. Juni 2017)

Rarek schrieb:


> also mir nicht, da ich noch nen Bild brauche... Aber unsere oberbiene könnte da ja mal schauen
> 4 Lanes pro GPU sollten doch riechen, oder ?
> (wenn es zumindest irgendwo einen PCIe Splitter gibt der gleichzeitig wie nen Riser aufgebaut ist)



Wenn Du einen PCIe x1 Slot frei hättest, würde auch so etwas gehen: Adaptare 49122 PCIe-Riser x16-Karte in x1-Slot über USB 3.0-Kabel

Läuft zwar etwas suboptimal, aber es funzt sauber !


----------



## Rarek (6. Juni 2017)

ja, aber FAH reagiert ja irgendwann auf zuwenig Lanes, meine ich mich zu erinnern


----------



## arcDaniel (7. Juni 2017)

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass bei manchen Mainboards wie z.b dem Asus X370 Hero die pci-e x1 Slots offen sind. Sprich man könnte hier auch eine x16 Karte anstecken.

Mal abgesehen vom Leistungsverlust, weiss jemand ob ein x1 Slot für eine Grafikkarte reicht, damit diese funktioniert.

Geht um das einbinden einer GT1030 für niedere Aufgaben.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DOcean (7. Juni 2017)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen vom Leistungsverlust, weiss jemand ob ein x1 Slot für eine Grafikkarte reicht, damit diese funktioniert.



Mir ist keine Karte bekannt die NICHT in einem x1 Slot funktioniert. Grund: Die PCIE Specs schreiben das so vor.

(funktionieren -> es kommt Bild aus der Graka raus, nicht wilde 3D Games)


----------



## foldinghomealone (7. Juni 2017)

Ich hatte mal vor kurzem eine Diskussion hier im Forum und im ff wg. einer 1060 3GB, die wesentlich weniger Punkte brachte als normal. Sie hing / hängt an einem PCIE 2.0 @ x1-Slot.

Im ff wurde daraufhin der x1-Slot dafür verantwortlich gemacht. Zum Falten also nicht optimal geeignet.
Für kleinere GPUs wie 1050 (TI) könnte die Slot-Geschwindigkeit ohne (große) Verluste ausreichen.


----------



## arcDaniel (7. Juni 2017)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> So für verschiedenes brauche ich öfter die GPU, nicht sonderlich viel Leistung aber genug, dass es einen Einfluss aufs falten hat, resp. das Falten ganz unterbrochen werden muss.
> 
> Ein Beispiel z.b. wär, das Streamen von X1 Spielen auf den PC (ja ich nutze dieses Feature gerne).
> 
> ...



Nur um mich mal selbst zu zitieren, es geht mit dem x1 Slot un dieses Vorhaben.

Die 1030 brauch nicht viel zu leisten.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Juni 2017)

Das meint die "Oberbiene"

Tatsächlich gibt es einen Punkt wo die Leistung einer Grafikkarte (auch beim Falten) in die Knie geht
Das von foldinghomealone oben angesprochene Szenario (PCIE 2.0 @ x1-Slot) ist dafür das beste Beispiel

Ich meine, das wir (vor geraumer Weile) mal ausgetestet/verifiziert hatten, dass bei PCIE 3.0 @x4 so in etwa die Grenze liegt
Darunter kommt es zu (kleineren) Einbussen


----------



## arcDaniel (7. Juni 2017)

Meine Falt-GPU also die 1080 soll ja sauber an pci-e 3.0 x16 angebunden bleiben.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Juni 2017)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Meine Falt-GPU also die 1080 soll ja sauber an pci-e 3.0 x16 angebunden bleiben.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro



Ja, so gehört sich das


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Juni 2017)

Ach - btw. passt gut dazu

Hier das neueste Board von ASROCK - heisst das *H110 Pro BTC+* herzlich willkommen

... das hat ja (nebst einem PCI-E x 16) *bloss*  12 PCI-E x 1-Slots 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rarek (7. Juni 2017)

und es ist reduziert auf das wesentliche und wichtige...

aber das Board wirkt dadurch auch so leer... kein pompöser Audio Chip irgendwo... keine großen drölf erweiterungsslots und sextillion SATA ports...


----------



## arcDaniel (7. Juni 2017)

So für einen neuen Ryzen Faltunterbau, habe ich mal eine Anfrage bei einem Geschäft angefragt: dieses ist bei mir sehr nahe in der Gegend und dienst auch als UPS Packstation; finde es schon pervers Pakete von EK, Caseking, Aquatuning... bei ihnen abzuhohlen, wenn sie Teile aus dem gleiche. Segment verkaufen...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## foldinghomealone (7. Juni 2017)

Pervers ist es m.Mng. nur, wenn man sich erst im Geschäft beraten lässt und dann die HW online bestellt...


----------



## arcDaniel (7. Juni 2017)

Nö, das tue ich nicht. Als ich letztes mal ein UPS Paket abholte, habe ich erst dieses Geschäft entdeckt... Ich bin auch bereit den ein oder anderen Euro mehr zu zahlen, wenn ich einen Händler aus meinem Land unterstützen kann. Kommt natürlich auf die Differenz an.


----------



## chischko (7. Juni 2017)

Äääähm???? Screenshot by Lightshot
Wenn ich die Meldung weg klicke wechselt der Status der GPU auf "ready" Screenshot by Lightshot 
Die Warnmeldung taucht etwa jede volle Minute auf... Schöner Mist!


----------



## foldinghomealone (7. Juni 2017)

Grafiktreiber neu installieren, glaube ich sollte das Problem beheben. Hast du ein Windows Update gemacht?


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Juni 2017)

Ja, leider passieren solche Dinge auch bei mir bei grossen Updates von WIN 10
Und ja, ein GraKa-Treiberupdate behebt das

Btw. ich bin nun an einem Kongress - ihr werdet mich also ein paar Tage nicht lesen


----------



## arcDaniel (8. Juni 2017)

So ein neuer Unterbau für meinen Falt/Gaming-PC ist bestellt. Eigentlich wollte ich bis zum Winter warten, wenn ich jedoch jetzt meine PC wegen Wakü Umbau auseinander bauen muss, möchte ich das einfach sofort mit erledigen.

Ein weiterer Grund ist, dass mein MB immer mehr Probleme bereitet und so manches Feature fehlt. Als Beispiele: ausfallende USB Anschlüsse, mangelhafte Lüfteranschlüsse, Extrem schlechter Sound-Part (weshalb ich auf eine Soundblaster Z umgestiegen war), Der PCI-E Slot verbiegt sich, kein M.2 Slot....

Nun wurde es ein:
-Asus Crosshair VI Hero, einfach wegen dem Featureset, der offenen PCI-E x1 Slots
-Ryzen 1600X bekomme ich aktuell für den gleichen Preis wie der normale 1600, ich habe mich gegen einen 8-Kerner entschieden, weil für meinen Gebrauch die 6 eigentlich reichen, sowie der höhere Takt im Vergleich zum kleinsten 8-Core ebenfalls deutlich höher ist und dies mir im Moment mehr Vorteile bringt, zudem kommt der Preis noch mit in spiel
-Ballistix Sport DDR4 2400mhz DualRank 16gb, nicht der beste und schnellst Ram, aber ausreichend, billig und für Ryzen unproblematisch, hier werde ich am ehesten aufrüsten, wenn die Ram-Preise mal wieder am Fallen sind und 32gb mehr Mainstream werden...

Skylake-X oder Threadripper wären auch interessant gewesen, allerdings um eine richtig grosse Stange teurer.

Ich bin jetzt echt gespannt, wie gut ich mit Ryzen zurecht komme und auch was er so faltet. Am interessantesten wird aber zu sehen sein, ob er meiner GPU noch etwas mehr unter die Arme greifen kann.



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## FlyingPC (8. Juni 2017)

Rakuten bzw. Alternate hat mal wieder eine Rabattaktion!
Sammelthread: zB Palit GeForce GTX 1080 Dual OC fur 443,48​€ oder Ryzen 7 1700 fur 285€ [rakuten/alternate - 12% Gutschein] - mydealz.de


----------



## JayTea (9. Juni 2017)

Seit etwa 48h bin ich bei von "Cause Preference" von "Alzheimer's" zurück auf "Any" => keine Probleme!


----------



## arcDaniel (10. Juni 2017)

Nur so als Info, das letzte Insider Build 16215 läuft grauenhaft. Natürlich nehme ich das in Kauf. Aber dies ist nun mal ein wirklich ein gutes Bespiel, warum Leute die ihren Rechner produktiv einsetzen von solchen Beta-Versionen die Finger lassen sollen.

Könnte natürlich auch sein, dass sei gefühlt 2 Jahren noch kein einziges Build neu installiert habe, immer einfach nur drüber gebügelt... Ich bereite mich aber schon jetzt auf eine Neuinstallation vor, wenn mein Ryzen da ist.

Damit ich so schnell wie möglich wieder weiter falten kann  (und vielleicht ist dann ja auch mal wieder ein stabiles Build verfügbar)


----------



## arcDaniel (11. Juni 2017)

Ich bin jetzt mal raus, mein Mora-Umbau hat begonnen  und es wird doch kein Ryzen 1600x sondern ein 1700


----------



## Ramonx56 (11. Juni 2017)

Seid mir jetzt nicht böse, wenn ich das hier erwähne. Hat einer von euch schon Erfahrungen mit Curecoin Mining sammeln können?
Währe nämlich eine Überlegung wert einen PC Curecoin minen zu lassen und einen weiteren fürs PCGH Team, dessen Stromkosten mithilfe der Curecoins bezahlt werden.
Da ja jetzt überall über diese ganzen Mining Geschichten berichtet wird, hat das ganze meine Interesse geweckt.


----------



## Bumblebee (12. Juni 2017)

Böse?? Nein - so sind wir nicht 

Ich bezweifle allerdings ob man mit einem "Cure"-System die Stromkosten von beiden Systemen bezahlen kann


----------



## Rarek (12. Juni 2017)

also ich mache momentan mit einer 390X exakt das an Geld, was für meine Farm an Strom drauf geht... 
da ich noch 6 Kerne einer CPU dazugepackt habe, läuft das ganze nun mit Schwarzen Zahlen (aber es ist nicht viel...)
sprich mein ganzes Server Netzwerk bezahlt sich momentan von selbst.. nur ist dabei halt die Leistung einer 390X drauf gegangen 

eine 300W Karte saufen zu lassen um insgesammt 700W zu decken an Strom?
ja das ist durchaus nicht sehr Profitabel


----------



## binär-11110110111 (12. Juni 2017)

Der Tag der Wahrheit (des Grauens) - die Stromrechnung... 

Nachzahlung: 104€, EEG-Umlage: 251€ (grr...), Neue Abstrafung: 184€ alle 2 Monate, Haussegensgrenze: max. 90€ je Monat.

Fazit: Da meine Kiste eh von 08.00 bis 22.00 Uhr läuft, werde ich das Nachtfalten aufgeben und nur noch bei Aktionen Vollgas geben.


----------



## Ramonx56 (12. Juni 2017)

Werde dann wohl keinen neuen PC aufbauen und ab August 5 Tage die Woche 8h falten.(Während meiner Ausbildung)
Bisher falte ich nur mit dem NACL während ich hier im Forum stöber. Sind schon ganze 1400 WUs zusammengekommen.
Was meint ihr... was verbraucht ein PC mit einem 3570K @4,5 GHz 1,35V + GTX 970 (Der PC aus meiner Signatur)
Eher 250W oder 300W? Werde die Stromkosten nämlich jeden Monat an meine Mutter abdrücken, da ich momentan noch mit ihr unter einem Dach wohne. 
An Aktionswochen bin ich natürlich auch mit dabei. Da ist 24/7 das Ziel. 
Wann soll denn die nächste stattfinden?


----------



## JayTea (12. Juni 2017)

PSU-Calculator: *Enermax*  |  *be quiet!*

Müsste im September sein die nächste Aktionswoche.


----------



## moreply (12. Juni 2017)

Kennt sich jemand von euch mit der Aquasuite aus?


----------



## JayTea (12. Juni 2017)

Was bedeutet bei dir "auskennen"?
Ja, ich benutze sie aber was ist deine Frage konkret?


----------



## moreply (12. Juni 2017)

Ich habe eine Aquastream XT von Brooker. Die gibt aber kein Temp Signal aus weder über den Internen noch über den externen Sensor. Auch läuft der Lüfter nicht an.

Muss man das ganze extra Konfigurieren?

Benutze die Aquasuite von 2016.


----------



## JayTea (12. Juni 2017)

Welche Version ist das denn?
Schau mal hier in der Tabelle der Produktbeschreibung; etwas weiter unten. Die Pumpen sind zwar alle gleich aber je nachdem welche Version man geklauft hat, wird mit der Linzenz nicht jedes Feature freigeschaltet.



*LINK EINGEFÜGT!*


----------



## moreply (12. Juni 2017)

Die der Pumpe?

Danke dir!

Also Hardware technisch ist alles vorhanden? Denn eigentlich müsste doch der Lüfter laufen auch wenn ich ihn nicht steuern kann.


----------



## JayTea (12. Juni 2017)

Technisch sind die drei Versionen alle gleich ausgestattet. So haben z.B. alle einen integrierten Temp.-Sensor. Hat man allerdings die (günstigere) Standardversion gekauft, so wird das Temperatursignal nicht ausgelesen. Das hat den Vorteil, dass man nachträglich gegen Aufpreis auf eine höhere Version upgraden kann, ohne das man eine neue Pumpe braucht, da das Feature nur freigeschaltet werden muss.
Ob der Lüfter laufen müsste und man ihn nur nicht steuern kann, das weiß ich leider auch nicht so genau. Kannst du ansosnten auch gut im Wakü-Quatsch-Thread nachfragen. Dort werden sich einige User tummeln, die sich genauer mit der Pumpe/Software auskennen.


----------



## arcDaniel (14. Juni 2017)

So meine System faltet wieder jetzt nur mit einem Ryzen 1700 anstatt dem Xeon 

Was mich erfreut, der Stromverbrauch an der Steckdose ging sprichwörtlich kein Watt in die Höhe


----------



## chischko (14. Juni 2017)

Ich melde mich auch nach einigen Problemen mit der WaKü und Abstürzen des FAH Clients zurück unter den aktiven Faltern... "Let's rush the Top50!" sag ich nur...


----------



## brooker (14. Juni 2017)

Frohe Kunde geht ins Land ein 10kg Paket mit WaKü-Hardware und zwei WaKü GTX970 wurde versandt. *moreply * hat aus dem FoPaSa-Pool einen Triple 140er Radi mit Lüfter, eine Aquastream, einen AGB, diverse Anschlüsse und zwei GTX970 mit Watercool Heatkiller erhalten. 

Meinen Dank an die Spender! 

Drei weitere GTX970 warten auf ein Zuhause! Bei Interesse PN. Danke.


----------



## brooker (14. Juni 2017)

moreply schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Aquastream XT von Brooker. Die gibt aber kein Temp Signal aus weder über den Internen noch über den externen Sensor. Auch läuft der Lüfter nicht an.
> 
> Muss man das ganze extra Konfigurieren?
> 
> Benutze die Aquasuite von 2016.



JayTea - Wahnsinn; u.a. AC Triple Radi, Einheim, AGB, Anschlüsse, Lüfter, mehrere GPU- NB- und CPU-Kühler ...

JT hat die Einheim gespendet. Bitte hier mal in der RK nachharken. Danke.


----------



## JayTea (14. Juni 2017)

brooker schrieb:


> JayTea - Wahnsinn; u.a. AC Triple Radi, Einheim, AGB, Anschlüsse, Lüfter, mehrere GPU- NB- und CPU-Kühler ...
> 
> JT hat die Einheim gespendet. Bitte hier mal in der RK nachharken. Danke.



Was ist "Einheim"? Meinst du Eheim?
Es scheint aber etwas durcheinandergekommen zu sein. Ende November '16 hatte ich dir ein Paket mit fünf Wasserkühlern (2x CPU, 2x GPU, 1x Northbridge) und PushIn-Anschlüssen geschickt. Ein Radiator, AGB, Pumpe war nicht dabei!


----------



## moreply (14. Juni 2017)

Also ist das andere zeug nicht von dir?


----------



## Aeshma (15. Juni 2017)

Ich bin jetzt zwar auch mal ins Team eingestiegen, allerdings nachdem meine 1050ti temp auf 69 Grad angestiegen ist habe ich das ganze wieder abgebrochen, da mir die Gradzahl doch etwas hoch erschien. 

Ab welcher Gradzahl wird das denn bedenklich ?


----------



## Rarek (15. Juni 2017)

hast du auch hier geschaut?
[HowTo] - Anleitung Einrichtung FAH Client 7.4.4


----------



## alexk94 (15. Juni 2017)

Aeshma schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt zwar auch mal ins Team eingestiegen, allerdings nachdem meine 1050ti temp auf 69 Grad angestiegen ist habe ich das ganze wieder abgebrochen, da mir die Gradzahl doch etwas hoch erschien.
> 
> Ab welcher Gradzahl wird das denn bedenklich ?



Keine Sorge, da passiert nichts.

Wenn die Temperatur kritisch wird, hört man das, wegen den Lüfter sowie wird man das auch an einen deutlichen Einbruch der PPD sehen. Alles was unter 80°C ist harmlos.


----------



## foldinghomealone (15. Juni 2017)

Standardmäßig ist bei NV 84°C als Temperaturlimit eingestellt. Zudem sind davon schon bestimmte Temperaturlimits fest eingestellt, bei denen die Karte automatisch um 13Hz runtertaktet. 
Man braucht also überhaupt keine Angst haben, die Karte zu überhitzen. 

Mit Afterburner oder jedem anderen Programm deines Grafikkarten-Herstellers kannst du das Templimit aber auch selbst einstellen. Ich habs z.B. auf 72°C eingestellt.


----------



## arcDaniel (15. Juni 2017)

Sogar 80grad sin noch unbedenklich, ab 83, würde ich mir gedanken machen. Die Lautsträrke mit der die Lüfter dann allerding arbeiten ist eine andere Sache....


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JayTea (15. Juni 2017)

moreply schrieb:


> Also ist das andere zeug nicht von dir?



Nee, das muss aus einer Spende von jemand anderem stammen.
[Ich habe noch einen 360er Radi und eine Eheim 1046, 230V zu Hause liegen. AGB habe ich in meinem Leben bisher nur einen besessen und der ist an meinem Rechner in Betrieb.]

@Aeshma: Schön, dass du dich für das Falten interessierst und herzlich willkommen. 
Wie die andern bereits geschrieben haben ist alles unter 80°C überhaupt kein Problem und die Grafikkarte schützt sich im Notfall sogar selbst.
Durch die Berechnungen wird die Hardware nunmal maximal gefordert und wird daher so warm; mit Wasserkühlung idR allerdings deutlich weniger.
Du darfst also gerne weiter Gas geben! 
...und hier Fragen fragen.


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Juni 2017)

Aeshma schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt zwar auch mal ins Team eingestiegen, allerdings nachdem meine 1050ti temp auf 69 Grad angestiegen ist habe ich das ganze wieder abgebrochen, da mir die Gradzahl doch etwas hoch erschien.
> 
> Ab welcher Gradzahl wird das denn bedenklich ?



Gemäss N_VIDIA sollte sie nicht heisser als *97°* werden 

Aber natürlich würde ich alles *über 80°* nicht haben wollen


----------



## Aeshma (15. Juni 2017)

@Rarek: Ja ich hab dort nachgeschaut und die "Begrenzung" jetzt mal auf 79 Grad gestellt (dass der da 900sek. aussetzt). 

@JayTea: Ich finde das eine gute Sache ansich. Hatte das bei der PS3 auch schon am laufen.  

Nachdem ich das jetzt mal mit eingestellter "Bremse" über 2h hab laufen lassen geht meine CPU nicht über 56 Grad und meine GPU-Diode (aida64) nicht über 69 Grad. Passt also. 

@all: Gibt es eigentlich irgendwo (ausser dem wiki artikel) etwas zu lesen was das jetzt eigentlich genau macht ? Aus dem wiki artikel geht nur hervor dass das eine Simulation zum Proteinfalten ist aber wozu das jetzt genau gut ist und was da in der Simulation jetzt genau passiert ? Der Grund für die Frage ist:

Wenn man Leuten davon erzählt (und sie dafür gewinnen möchte) und man erzählt denen was vom Protein falten sieht man bei denen jetzt nur Fragezeichen in den Augen.  Mein Argument "zur Krankheitsforschung" löst jetzt auch nicht unbedingt sämtliche Fragezeichen auf daher würde ich mich da gerne etwas genauer einlesen. Gibts da was wenn möglich auf deutsch ?


----------



## JayTea (15. Juni 2017)

Hast du einen Passkey beantragt?
Auf welche Position hast du den Regler gestellt: Light, Medium oder Full?
Je nachdem wie deine Gehäusebelüftung aussieht, kann man mit einem einfachen Gehäuselüfter die Temperaturen ordentlich verbessern.

Es gab mal mehrere Informationstexte zu dem Thema aber irgendwie habe ich davon nicht (mehr) viel gefunden. Ich zitiere mich zwar ungern selbst aber darauf konnte ich wenigstens zurückgreifen: *klick1*  |  *klick2*  |  *klick3*


----------



## arcDaniel (15. Juni 2017)

So, Thema Ryzen Falten 

Wo fange ich mit meinem ersten kleinen Fazit an?

Ich habe jetzt einen Ryzen 1700 (ohne X) auf einem Asus Crosshair VI Hero im betrieb. An den Taktraten habe ich bis jetzt nichts geändert, also taktet die CPU mit 3,2ghz auf allen Kernen. Den Spannungsoffset habe ich auf -0,075V gestellt und die LLC auf Stufe1. Jetzt dropt die Spannung unter voller Last auf 1,006V und die CPU arbeitet stabil. Hier schon mal die Anmerkung, dass ich nicht gedacht hätte, dass so wenig Spannung benötigt wird.

Falten:
Ich habe eine WU mit 12 Threads gestartet (wollte 4 Threads für die GPU und andere Aufgaben frei lassen) und meine Steckdose verzeichnet NUR einen Mehrverbrauch von 20W im Vergleich zu GPU only.

Mit diesen 20W erarbeite ich aber 53k PPD (a7), was ich als sehr beachtenswert sehe. Dies ist zwar nun nicht vergleichbar mit der Effizienz der Pascal-GPU's aber z.b. effizienter als mit Polaris zu falten.

Auf den ersten Blick bin ich jedenfalls sehr beeindruckt.


----------



## Aeshma (15. Juni 2017)

JayTea schrieb:


> Hast du einen Passkey beantragt?



Ähm nein noch nicht, ich hab den genommen der auch bei der Teamnummer dabeistand (ich weiß gar nicht mehr in welchen thread das war), werde mir aber noch einen beantragen. Den regler hab ich auf full, was auch für gehäuse sowie radiatorenlüfter gilt. Zwar alles sehr geräuschintensiv aber es geht. An die Spannungen vom prozessor oder so wage ich mich noch nicht ran.

Danke für die Links ich lese mich da gleich mal durch.


----------



## FlyingPC (15. Juni 2017)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> So, Thema Ryzen Falten
> 
> Wo fange ich mit meinem ersten kleinen Fazit an?
> 
> ...



Dann bin ich gespannt wie viel ich mit 10 Threads schaffe.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. Juni 2017)

Aeshma schrieb:


> Ähm nein noch nicht, ich hab den genommen der auch bei der Teamnummer dabeistand (ich weiß gar nicht mehr in welchen thread das war), werde mir aber noch einen beantragen.


Sehr wahrscheinlich meinst du den Passkey der zusammen mit dem Team-Account gennant wird > [HowTo] - Anleitung Einrichtung FAH Client 7.4.4 Punkt 2

Dieser Passkey funktioniert nur mit dem Team-Account zusammen  > willst du deinen eigenen persönlichen Account musst du dir auch deinen persönlichen Passkey besorgen (ohne gibt es keine Bonuspunkte und die machen den Löwenanteil aus).


Ps.:
Falls du beim Freischalten des Passkeys Hilfe brauchst und willst einfach PN an mich.


----------



## arcDaniel (16. Juni 2017)

Also mit einer a4 WU macht Ryzen (12t / 3,2ghz) nur 41k PPD und der Verbrauch steigt sogar auf 35Watt.

Also kleines Fazit würde ich so sagen, dass a7 WU's für CPU's noch attraktiv sind und die Effizienz gar nicht so übel, a4 WU's sollten aber auslaufen.


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Juni 2017)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> So, Thema Ryzen Falten
> 
> Wo fange ich mit meinem ersten kleinen Fazit an?
> 
> ...



Danke für dein erstes Fazit
Ich hoffe sehr, dass ich nächste Woche mit meinem Aufbau beginnen kann


----------



## Aeshma (16. Juni 2017)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Sehr wahrscheinlich meinst du den Passkey der zusammen mit dem Team-Account gennant wird > [HowTo] - Anleitung Einrichtung FAH Client 7.4.4 Punkt 2



Ja genau den meine ich. Ich Falte auch über den Team account und hoffe das ist ok. Sollte ein eigener Passkey keine Pflicht sein, so würde ich das gerne weiter über den Team account laufen lassen.


----------



## Cartesius (16. Juni 2017)

@ Aeshma: 
Klar kannst du weiter über den Team-Acc. falten. Für Stanford ist es egal, wer in welchem Team die WUs berechnet, hauptsache sie werden berechnet!
Und für das PCGH-Team macht es punktetechnisch auch keinen Unterschied.


----------



## arcDaniel (17. Juni 2017)

Noch ein paar Worte zum Ryzen Falten:

-von der Effizienz schein man so auf Polaris/Maxwell Niveau zu sein
-ein Taktsteigerung verbessert die Faltleistung ziemlich linear
-der Stromverbrauch allerdings nicht, hier verbraucht ich bei 4ghz über 70W mehr!!! und die Temperatur geht, trotz Mora über 60°C!!! Denke hier sieht man die Grenze der Wärmeübergang zum Kühlblock

Dieser Verhalten erinnert mich sehr stark an Polaris, was mich vermuten lässt, dass hier einfach die Fertigung nicht super ist.


----------



## foldinghomealone (17. Juni 2017)

Kann man auch in jedem Test lesen, dass Ryzen sich nicht wirklich gut zum übertakten eignet.


----------



## arcDaniel (17. Juni 2017)

Das war mir schon bewusst, allerdings ist die Performance auch bei 3,2ghz super, sprich bereits hier hat sich der Kauf gelohnt und dabei ist er deutlich kühler als mein Xeon, vom Stromverbrauch ist es auch deutlich besser, wann man bedenkt, dass die doppelte Anzahl an Kernen arbeitet und der Verbrauch aber nicht sonderlich hoch gegangen ist.


----------



## foldinghomealone (17. Juni 2017)

Auf Default lässt er sich wohl ganz gut undervolten. -0,1V bis -0,15V wenns gut läuft könnten drin sein. Das spart nochmal ein paar Wättchen


----------



## arcDaniel (17. Juni 2017)

Also ich bin im Moment bei Default Clocks bei einer VCore (SVI2 TFN, Spannung welche von der CPU selbst gemessen wird) von 0.994V. Unter Wasser und Prime95 (In-place...) wird die CPU nur 37°C lauwarm  Sie hat also noch kein Fieber


----------



## Ramonx56 (17. Juni 2017)

Da kann ich nicht mithalten. Meine CPU dünstet bei 70 - 80°C beim GPU Folden rum und wenn ich mit dem NACL folde wird die CPU ganze 90°C warm.
Sollte meinen PC bald mal ein neues Gehäuse und ne AIO WaKü spendieren. Außerdem brauchen meine Mainboard VRMs nen Lüfter. Sonst wird die CPU bei 4,8 GHz+ runtergetaktet.
Dann wären sicherlich auch 4,9 - 5 GHz drin. Dann könnt ihr gerne spekulieren wie lange meine CPU mit 1,53V Vcore durchhält. 
Kennt sich hier einer mit dem Köpfen und LM aus? Welches könnt ihr empfehlen? Möglichst eines, dass nicht so schnell aushärtet. 


Edit: Ich habe noch eine Frage zu einem Gehäuse...
Kann man bei dem Enthoo Luxe diese Platte ganz rausnehmen ?
Da würde ich nämlich gerne eine AIO WaKÜ einbauen. 
Also dass das ganze ohne Platte so aussieht wie beim Ethoo Evolve ATX.

@arcDaniel
Fände das Evolve ATX sonst auch sehr ansprechend. Da ich hier im Thread aber mal gelesen habe, dass der Airflow nicht besonders gut sein soll, habe ich mich dagegen entschieden.
Oder beeinträchtigt dieser die Kühlleistung nicht besonders?


----------



## brooker (17. Juni 2017)

... kann dir als FoPaSa nen Kühler mit integrierter Pumpe, nen 280 Slim und Anschlüsse anbieten, wenn auf 24/7 gefaltet wird. Bitte PN. Oder, einen sehr leistungsfähigen Luftkühlung.  Köpfen, wir haben hier ein BauerTool im Team. Bitte mal in der RK anfragen, damit geht's schnell und sicher. Wenn schon Köpfen, dann Flüssigmetall verwenden.


----------



## Ramonx56 (18. Juni 2017)

Vielen Dank für das Angebot. Würde echt gerne 24/7 Falten. Nur leider lässt es mein zukünftiges Einkommen nicht zu. Werde ab dem 01. August mit meiner Ausbildung beginnen.
Falls ich mich aber für eine RX Vega entscheiden sollte, könnte man sich ja vielleicht darauf einigen, dass wir meine 970 gegen eine solche WaKü tauschen. Ab dem 1. August ist aber  8-10h/5 Tage die Woche falten angesagt 
(In meiner Arbeitszeit). Sollte ich mich nicht für eine RX Vega entscheiden wird natürlich auch mit der 970 8-10h jeden Tag gefaltet.
Ja den Delid DIE Mate würde ich mir sehr gerne ausleihen, wenn das möglich ist.

PS: Bin nächste Woche von Mittwoch bis Sonntag nicht erreichbar. Urlaub in Italien.


----------



## arcDaniel (18. Juni 2017)

Ramonx56 schrieb:


> ...
> @arcDaniel
> Fände das Evolve ATX sonst auch sehr ansprechend. Da ich hier im Thread aber mal gelesen habe, dass der Airflow nicht besonders gut sein soll, habe ich mich dagegen entschieden.
> Oder beeinträchtigt dieser die Kühlleistung nicht besonders?



Das Gehäuse ist optisch wirklich klasse und würde es auch sofort noch einmal kaufen, für eine Luftkühlung wo sich alles mehr verteilt (weiss nicht wie ich es besser ausdrücken kann) mag das Gehäuse super funktionieren. Für eine Wasserkühlung wo die Hitze sich Punktuell bei den Radiatoren staut und von dort aus, sofort aus dem Gehäuse gedrückt werden muss ist das Gehäuse (ohne Modifikationen) absolut unbrauchbar.
Lässt man es luftig (wenig Radiatoren) wird die Kühlfläche zu klein um vernünftig zu kühlen, hat man genug Radi-Fläche, so wird das Gehäuse so stark "verschlossen", dass man mit einem Hitzestau zu kämpfen hat.

Ich habe mich deshalb für einen Mora entschieden, was ich definitiv nicht bereue. Nicht nur ist die Kühlleistung mächtig, auch das Arbeiten im Gehäuse ist deutlich angenehmer.


----------



## Uwe64LE (18. Juni 2017)

Endlich wieder auf Platz 30 angekommen-Mal sehen , wie lange ich mich dieses Mal da halten kann.
ES wird wirklich dringend Zeit für eine neue GraKa.


----------



## brooker (18. Juni 2017)

... 1070er fallen gerade im Preis


----------



## FlyingPC (18. Juni 2017)

Mache mit meinem R5 1600X ca. 34.000PPD mit 10 Threads bei einer a4 WU.
Stromverbrauch und weitere Details folgen in Kürze.


----------



## arcDaniel (18. Juni 2017)

FlyingPC schrieb:


> Mache mit meinem R5 1600X ca. 34.000PPD mit 10 Threads bei einer a4 WU.
> Stromverbrauch und weitere Details folgen in Kürze.



Glaube mir a4 ist keine Referenz, a7 ist die Zukunft und da performt er sehr gut


----------



## FlyingPC (19. Juni 2017)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Glaube mir a4 ist keine Referenz, a7 ist die Zukunft und da performt er sehr gut


Und ob!
Habe gerade meine erste a7 bekommen. Sie liefert ca. 55.000PPD ab.
Bei 10 Threads a 3,7GHz bei einer Temperatur von 59°C.


----------



## JayTea (19. Juni 2017)

Es darf fleißig in unsere PPD-Tabelle eingetragen werden!


----------



## alexk94 (19. Juni 2017)

Kleines Outthema:

Wer ne "alte" AMD-Karte (R9 200, 300, sowie RX 400, 500  hat, die vielleicht nur so rum liegt, dann verkauft sie. Ich habe noch für meine 2 Jahre 380 statte 191 € (ohne Gebührenabzug) bekommen und habe somit die Kosten für meine neue Karte zum größten Teil wieder rein. Mein Bruder hat sogar für seine 480 von Asus, die er für 199 € gekauft hat, 325 € (ohne Gebührenabzug) bekommen. Schaut euch mal die Preise bei Ebay an. Meine Empfehlung: Verkauft diese oben genannten Karten, bevor der Boom/Hype wieder nach lässt und holt euch einen Teil der Kaufpreises, der Stromrechnung zurück oder gönnt euch etwas.


Outthema Ende

Habe noch etwas mit der Spannung bei meiner RX rum gespielt sowie den VRAM noch etwas mehr übertaktet. Merke kaum etwas beim falten von  der VRAM-Übertaktung, aber im FF (normal) sind nun  10052 statt 9988 Punkte. Ist eine super Karte, wenn man auf etwas Leistung verzichtet, ist aber dafür sehr sparsam, sowie nichts gegen eine höhere Lautstärke hat. Nachteil ist der aktuelle Preis, ganze 40 € teurerer als zum Zeitpunkt, wo ich sie gekauft habe.

Würde sich ein Vollmodualares Netzteil bei meinen Gehäuse( siehe Profil) lohnen? Hab zur Zeit ein non-modualares. Ich erhoffe mir bestere Temperaturen durch den Wegfall der unnötigen Kabel.


----------



## JayTea (19. Juni 2017)

Zu Alex'  "Outthema": *klick*


----------



## Ramonx56 (20. Juni 2017)

Sagt mal... wenn fürs Mining sog. ASICs hergestellt werden können.  Könnte man nicht auch einen Folding ASIC entwickeln?
Chips die einzig und alleine dafür designed wurden um die Protein Faltung zu simulieren oder DNA Strukturen zu "entschlüsselt". Das wär doch mal was.

Zu der DNA Sache. Währe es nicht möglich eine Datenbank anzulegen in denen jeweils mehrere Menschen und Tiere verschiedener Arten mit allen ihren Eigenschaften hinterlegt werden?
Dann könnte man auch mit Distributed Computing verschiedene "Sequenzen der DNA" mit den Eigenschaften die bei verschiedenen Tieren und Menschen gleich sind zuordnen.
Also z.B 100 Tiere haben blaue Augen. Dann wird die DNA abgeglichen und es kann die DNA Sequenz oder Sequenzen für blaue oder bläuliche Augen von der DNA abgegrenzt werden.
Wird das ganze mit allen Eigenschaften gemacht, müssten bestimmte Abschnitte nach und nach entschlüsselt werden können, 
sodass man sich dann wie bei einem Baukasten (theoretisch) bestimmte Eigenschaften herausnehmen oder hinzufügen kann um z.B schon vor einer künstlichen Befruchtung bestimmte Erbkrankheiten herauszuschneiden.
Falls ich da total auf dem Holzweg bin belehrt mich bitte eines besseren.  
Klar das ganze ist ethisch noch Neuland aber ich denke da wird die ganze Sache hingehen. Bald wird der Mensch seine Evolution selbst in die Hand nehmen können. 
Das ganze wird natürlich noch ne Weile dauern und immense Rechenleistung voraussetzen. Aber falls das ganze nicht verboten wird, könnte es schon bald möglich sein.
Wenn der liebe Elon Musk schon davon redet dieses Jahrhundert den Mars zu besiedeln, scheint auch so etwas nicht mehr in allzu weiter Ferne zu sein.
Habe gerade mal wieder meine Phase... 
Ich sollte mal lieber für meinen Führerschein lernen...
Währe aber auch mal interessant zu hören was ihr von solchen Entwicklungen haltet und wie ihr dazu steht.


----------



## foldinghomealone (20. Juni 2017)

alexk94 schrieb:


> Würde sich ein Vollmodualares Netzteil bei meinen Gehäuse( siehe Profil) lohnen? Hab zur Zeit ein non-modualares. Ich erhoffe mir bestere Temperaturen durch den Wegfall der unnötigen Kabel.


Nein, solange die ganzen Kabel nicht die ganzen Lüftungsöffnungen verstopfen.
Hast du vorne einen Lüfter eingebaut?


----------



## Rarek (20. Juni 2017)

Ramonx56 schrieb:


> Sagt mal... wenn fürs Mining sog. ASICs hergestellt werden können.  Könnte man nicht auch einen Folding ASIC entwickeln?
> Chips die einzig und alleine dafür designed wurden um die Protein Faltung zu simulieren oder DNA Strukturen zu "entschlüsselt". Das wär doch mal was.
> 
> Zu der DNA Sache. Währe es nicht möglich eine Datenbank anzulegen in denen jeweils mehrere Menschen und Tiere verschiedener Arten mit allen ihren Eigenschaften hinterlegt werden?
> ...



man könnte dann nicht nur erbkrankheiten ausschließen, sondern man könnte sogar deaktivierte Gene wieder reaktivieren (mit kosten allerdings)
z.B. Kiemen...
jeder Mensch trägt in seiner DNA wie Kiemen auszusehen haben, welche DImensionen sie haben müssen, welche Form etc.
allerdings müsste der Mensch dann auf etwas anderes verzichten... ich meine es waren die Hände + Arme welche wir gekriegt haben statt der Kiemen

aber nach bisherigem Wissensstand kann man nicht die gesamte Information aktivieren um so einen übermenschen zu bauen, da dann das Erbgut instabil wird 

aber bezüglich Erbkrankheiten ist China schon fleißig dabei


----------



## chischko (20. Juni 2017)

alexk94 schrieb:


> Würde sich ein Vollmodualares Netzteil bei meinen Gehäuse( siehe Profil) lohnen? Hab zur Zeit ein non-modualares. Ich erhoffe mir bestere Temperaturen durch den Wegfall der unnötigen Kabel.


Kurz und knapp (wie bereits angedeutet) Nein! Weder der ach so berühmte und tolle "AIRFLOW" wird hierdurch maßgeblich beeinflusst (die Zeiten der breiten z.B. 40-Pol IDE Kabel sind nun wirklich vorbei) noch wird durch diese minimal reduzierte Masse die Temperatur positiv oder negativ im Gehäuse beeinflusst. Es kann lediglich etwas aufgeräumter wirken und aussehen und die ZUgänglichkeit von Komponenten verbessern. Ansonsten hat es keinen Effekt und lohnt sich bei Dir auch nicht. Ich hab genau einen einzigen SATA Kabelstrang nicht angesteckt, den ganzen Rest aber schon also ist es ohnehin hinfällig, wenn Du ordentlich was verbaut hast.


----------



## alexk94 (20. Juni 2017)

Hab hier ein Bild vom Innenleben meines PC's. Ich benutze den Großteil der Kabel nicht, darum die Frage und die beiden Lüfterplätze (80 mm sieht man, 120 mm auf Höhe rechts, sieht man nicht) sind belegt. Etwas unterhalb des CPU-Lüfter ist ein kleiner offener Teil mit Staubfilter im Seitenteil für die Luftzufuhr


----------



## chischko (20. Juni 2017)

OK und was ist nun deine Frage?? Ob das ausreicht? Wie man ne thermische VErbesserung hinbekommt? Willst Du leiser werden? Irgendwas musste uns schon geben... 
Ich nehme an es soll kühler werden: Kabelmanagement würde mal grundsätzlich nicht schaden, aber nur um der Optik willen... einfach mal mit Kabelbindern arbeiten und wo möglich Kabel hinter dem Mainboardtray verlegen... 
Thermisch kannst Du immer größere Lüfter nehmen (80mm waren vor über 10 Jahren das Maß der Dinge... eher 15 Jahre, heute eher 120-140mm) und diese entsprechend hoch regeln solange Dich die Lautstärke nicht stört. 
Ansonsten: Entststauben oder WaKü!


----------



## alexk94 (20. Juni 2017)

Es eine Mischung aus beiden sein.  Hinter Mainboardtray ist kein Platz für Kabel. Bei den Lüftern ist schon das Maximale eingebaut. Wakü geht nicht, da ist das Gehäuse nicht für WaKu ausgelegt. Gehäuse ist staubfrei.

Ich weiß, das es mit mir etwas schwieriger ist.


----------



## arcDaniel (20. Juni 2017)

Wie wäre es denn Anstatt einem anderen Netzteil mit einem besseren Gehäuse?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## alexk94 (20. Juni 2017)

Mit den Gehäuse bin ich zufrieden, das einzige Problem sind die Kabel vom Netzteil. Aber wenn ich eure Antwort um drei Ecken lese und man auf die Kühldesign des Gehäuse schaut, dann ist ein vollmodulares Netzteil besser für das Gehäuse. Danke für eure Hilfe bei der Entscheidung.


----------



## foldinghomealone (20. Juni 2017)

Limitieren denn die Gehäusetemperaturen irgendwas?


----------



## chischko (20. Juni 2017)

alexk94 schrieb:


> Aber wenn ich eure Antwort um drei Ecken lese und man auf die Kühldesign des Gehäuse schaut, dann ist ein vollmodulares Netzteil besser für das Gehäuse. Danke für eure Hilfe bei der Entscheidung.


Hä? Wer hat das gesagt???


----------



## Ramonx56 (20. Juni 2017)

Mehr hab ich zu dem Thema nicht zu sagen. 
Cable Management - Does it impact cooling performance? At all?... - YouTube


----------



## alexk94 (20. Juni 2017)

Die Zimmertemper. Altbau, Sonne volle Kanne von früh bis frühen Nachmittag. Selbst mit Rollo unten u. ohne laufende PC's ist es sehr warm. Die Gehausetemperatur  habe ich noch nicht gemessen, aber Gehäusetemperatur der HDD von bis zu 45°C(mit Hardwareinfo ausgelesen, beim falten), ist das etwas zu hoch? Aber am Ende entscheide ich ja selbst


----------



## foldinghomealone (20. Juni 2017)

Kalt ist es auf jeden Fall nicht in deinem Gehäuse. Ob es zu heiß ist für die HDD kann nicht nicht sagen.

Faltest du nur GPU oder auch die CPU? Im Zweifel würde ich die CPU dann nicht falten lassen.
Die AMD GPUs sollen sich ganz gut undervolten lassen. Hast du das schon mal gemacht?


----------



## alexk94 (20. Juni 2017)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Kalt ist es auf jeden Fall nicht in deinem Gehäuse. Ob es zu heiß ist für die HDD kann nicht nicht sagen.
> 
> Faltest du nur GPU oder auch die CPU? Im Zweifel würde ich die CPU dann nicht falten lassen.
> Die AMD GPUs sollen sich ganz gut undervolten lassen. Hast du das schon mal gemacht?



Nur GPU, CPU macht keinen Sinn. Karte ist untervoltet. Das Video war interessant, aber er hat ein besseres Gehäuse von der Kühlung her genutzt, keins was in die Richtung von meinen geht, von der Kühlung. Außerdem ist er nicht auf die Lautstärke noch auf den Takt der GPU eingegangen. Aber trotzdem, wie viel er ins Gehäuse packen musste, um die CPU-Tem. merklich steigen zu lassen und wie hat sich die GPU-Tem. gesenkt, obwohl so viel drinnen ist?

OK. Ich habe mich entschieden. Damit ist das Thema beendet.


----------



## SimonSlowfood (21. Juni 2017)

Ich hab zu viel im Wakü Teil des Forums gelesen. Jetzt packt mich fast die Bastelwut.  Aber 500-600€ für ne Custom Wakü muss ich mir dann doch mal gründich überlegen. Und würde wenn dann eh erst bei nem Update der 970 interessant (also vielleicht erst 2018)


----------



## chischko (21. Juni 2017)

SimonSlowfood schrieb:


> Ich hab zu viel im Wakü Teil des Forums gelesen. Jetzt packt mich fast die Bastelwut.  Aber 500-600€ für ne Custom Wakü muss ich mir dann doch mal gründich überlegen. Und würde wenn dann eh erst bei nem Update der 970 interessant (also vielleicht erst 2018)



Und der Sinn des Posts war nun?... 
Du tust Kund, dass Du etwas tun willst, es aber nun doch nicht tust und statt dem, was Du tun willst, etwas anderes tust, was Du gar nicht so sehr tun willst wie das was Du eigentlich tun willst nun aber dennoch tust um generell etwas zu tun? 
(Kommazeichen ignorieren... ich hab 2 Rechtschreibreformen durch und bin durch jede verwirrt worden und überlasse das meiner Assistentin!)


----------



## SimonSlowfood (21. Juni 2017)

Und der Sinn deines Posts auf meinen war nun?


----------



## arcDaniel (21. Juni 2017)

Du sollst beides machen, sofort


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## chischko (21. Juni 2017)

SimonSlowfood schrieb:


> Und der Sinn deines Posts auf meinen war nun?



Touché!


----------



## JayTea (21. Juni 2017)

Ich kann deinen Enthusiasmus nachvollziehen und das ist ja auch etwas feines! 
Geld ist eh nichts wert, kurbel die Wirtschaft an und kaufe nach Möglichkeit Produkte eines deutschen Herstellers! (Aquacomputer und Alphacool z.b.)


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Juni 2017)

chischko schrieb:


> Und der Sinn des Posts war nun?...



und



SimonSlowfood schrieb:


> Und der Sinn deines Posts auf meinen war nun?



Der Sinn* MEINES *Posts ist.. es ist dafür viel zu heiss - dreht nicht durch


----------



## chischko (21. Juni 2017)

Klimaanlage läuft auf 19° C .... Serverräume stehen offen deswegen wird hier die Bürofläche angenehm mitgekühlt.
Ich glaub ich geh heute bis 20:00 Uhr nicht aus der Arbeit obwohl ich locker um 4 Feierabend machen könnte... 
Kacke is nur wenn man rauchen gehen muss


----------



## mattinator (21. Juni 2017)

OT:


chischko schrieb:


> Kacke is nur wenn man *rauchen *gehen *muss *


Ihr habt ja restriktive Arbeitsverträge- Ist Euch das nicht zu sehr gesundheitsschädlich ?


----------



## JayTea (21. Juni 2017)

“muss“ vor allem! 
Mein Mitleid hält sich in Grenzen... 
Außerdem führt Rauchen zu [...]   Allgemeingültige Fakten auf Wunsch eines einzelnen Forenmitglieds entfernt. 
Und wie gut das wir gegen den Krebs forschen.


----------



## arcDaniel (23. Juni 2017)

Ryzen braucht doch etwas mehr als nur 20W, es ist leider nur schwierig herauszufinden, wenn man nicht permanent die WU's Pausieren möchte, denn beim GPU Falten habe ich Schwankungen zwischen 180-220W.

Würden den Mehrverbrauch des Ryzen aber so zwischen 30-40W (je nach WU) einordnen.

Was die Leistung angeht (12 Threads, 3,2ghz) ist die Spanne riesig, von 36k ppd (böse a4) zu 58k ppd (a7).

Mit der Effizienz welche der Ryzen bei den a7 WU's vorlegt, kann ich ganz gut leben, zwar noch immer weit entfernt vom Pascal-Falten, aber nicht unbedingt viel schlechter als Polaris-Falten. Nur die a4 sind doch sehr grenzwertig und geben einem das Gefühl von Stromverschwendung.


----------



## FlyingPC (23. Juni 2017)

Soll ich lieber einen Silent Wings 3 140mm PWM oder einen in der High-Speed Variante mit mehr Umdrehungen kaufen für meinen CPU-Kühler?


----------



## SimonSlowfood (23. Juni 2017)

Was hast denn für einen Kühler? Den Macho? Weil der macho hat doch schon nen echt guten Lüfter verbaut.


----------



## FlyingPC (23. Juni 2017)

SimonSlowfood schrieb:


> Was hast denn für einen Kühler? Den Macho? Weil der macho hat doch schon nen echt guten Lüfter verbaut.



Ja habe den Macho. Der Lüfter ist auch nicht schlecht, aber irgendwie ist er mir ein bisschen zu laut. Da ich auch nur 2,5 Meter von meinem PC entfernt schlafe.


----------



## foldinghomealone (23. Juni 2017)

Sicher, dass es nicht die Gehäuselüfter sind?


----------



## FlyingPC (23. Juni 2017)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Sicher, dass es nicht die Gehäuselüfter sind?



Habe sie vorhin ausgeschaltet und man trotzdem dasselbe leise Geräusch gehört. Sind zwei Pure Wings 2.


----------



## foldinghomealone (23. Juni 2017)

Jetzt hab ich mal eine Frage an die PSU-Experten.

Ich habe ein SF Platinum King mit 450W, welches 2 x 6+2Pin Anschlüsse bereitstellt. 
Meine 1070 braucht auch 2 x 6+2Pin.

Wenn ich jetzt eine zweite 1070 reinstecken wollte, welche Adapterkabel würde ich da benötigen?

Von der Leistung reicht es, beim Falten hab ich 180W Verbrauch Gesamtsystem.


----------



## ebastler (23. Juni 2017)

Ich würde da am ehesten von je 1 6+2 auf 2 6+2 gehen mit Adaptern...

Sind beide 6+2er an einem Kabel oder an zwei getrennten Kabeln?


----------



## foldinghomealone (23. Juni 2017)

ebastler schrieb:


> Sind beide 6+2er an einem Kabel oder an zwei getrennten Kabeln?


Ich habe keine Ahnung.



ebastler schrieb:


> Ich würde da am ehesten von je 1 6+2 auf 2 6+2 gehen mit Adaptern...


Hab ich mir auch gedacht, nur finde ich keine solchen Adapter...


----------



## ebastler (23. Juni 2017)

Schau halt nach, siehst ja am Netzteil ob das zwei Kabel sind mit je einem Stecker oder ein Kabel mit zweien


----------



## foldinghomealone (24. Juni 2017)

Wenn ich daheim wäre, könnte ich das machen 

Aber was ändert das? Ich bräuchte doch erstmal passende Adapter, oder?


----------



## moreply (24. Juni 2017)

Da x1 6 pin auf x2 8 pin

Amazon.com: JacobsParts PCI Express Power Splitter Cable 6-pin to 2x 6+2-pin (6-pin/8-pin) 18 AWG: Industrial & Scientific

Trotzdem kauf doch einfach ein neues Netzteil bei solch Hochpreisigen Karten würde ich mindestens in DPP 11 550w verweden da hättest du auch genug Anschlüsse.


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Juni 2017)

... nennt mich jetzt ängstlich  - aber ich würde solche Splitter nie verwenden

Da würde dann so viel "Saft" durch das arme Kabel gequetscht


----------



## arcDaniel (24. Juni 2017)

Hängt davon ab wie gut die restlichen Kabel vom Netzteil sind.

Ist es ein billig Teil, wo an jedem mm2 Kupfer gespart wurde, würde ich mich auch nicht trauen. Wenn man aber vernünftige Kabel breits hat und das Netzteil ist eh Singlerail, hätte ich keine Bedenken


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Juni 2017)

Da ich selber schlechte Erfahrungen mit solchen Adaptern gemacht habe, würde ich mir ein neues NT holen.


----------



## ebastler (24. Juni 2017)

Wenn beide am selben Strang sind empfehle ich dir gar keinen Adapter sondern direkt ein neues Netzteil weil der eine Strang sonst überlastet wird 
Deshalb ist es relevant ob beide an einem Strang sind.

Ein 6pin Kabel verträgt ne 1070 schon alleine, da könntest so nen Splitter schon verwenden. Aber bitte keine Molex -> PCIe Teile.


----------



## foldinghomealone (24. Juni 2017)

Danke für alle eure Antworten bisher



Bumblebee schrieb:


> ... nennt mich jetzt ängstlich  - aber ich würde solche Splitter nie verwenden
> Da würde dann so viel "Saft" durch das arme Kabel gequetscht



Aber was ist der Unterschied, ob ich jetzt eine 1080 TI, die 300W durch die armen Kabel quetscht oder zwei 1070 die auch 300W durch die Kabel quetschen?

Oder meint ihr, dass die Adapter keine 150W aushalten?


----------



## ebastler (24. Juni 2017)

N guter schon, n schlechter nicht.

Ich würde auch kein Kabel das nur einen Strang mit 2 Steckern hat an eine 1080Ti packen 🤔


----------



## foldinghomealone (24. Juni 2017)

ebastler schrieb:


> Wenn beide am selben Strang sind empfehle ich dir gar keinen Adapter sondern direkt ein neues Netzteil weil der eine Strang sonst überlastet wird
> Deshalb ist es relevant ob beide an einem Strang sind.
> 
> Ein 6pin Kabel verträgt ne 1070 schon alleine, da könntest so nen Splitter schon verwenden. Aber bitte keine Molex -> PCIe Teile.



Verstehe ich nicht. Das Netzteil ist doch dafür ausgelegt mehr als 350W auf der 12V-Schiene zu versorgen.
https://plugloadsolutions.com/psu_reports/SUPER FLOWER_SF-450P14PE_ECOS 2427_450W_Report.pdf


----------



## foldinghomealone (24. Juni 2017)

moreply schrieb:


> Da x1 6 pin auf x2 8 pin
> 
> Amazon.com: JacobsParts PCI Express Power Splitter Cable 6-pin to 2x 6+2-pin (6-pin/8-pin) 18 AWG: Industrial & Scientific
> 
> Trotzdem kauf doch einfach ein neues Netzteil bei solch Hochpreisigen Karten würde ich mindestens in DPP 11 550w verweden da hättest du auch genug Anschlüsse.



Aber bräuchte ich x1 6+2pin auf x2 8pin statt x1 6pin auf 8pin?


----------



## foldinghomealone (24. Juni 2017)

ebastler schrieb:


> N guter schon, n schlechter nicht.
> 
> Ich würde auch kein Kabel das nur einen Strang mit 2 Steckern hat an eine 1080Ti packen



Hat lt. Test zwei Kabelstränge:
GX-S und Platinum King im Test: Effiziente Preisbrecher von Cougar und Super Flower (Seite 2) - ComputerBase


----------



## brooker (24. Juni 2017)

@ foldinghomealone: bringt dir ein Corsair cs550m was du brauchst? Wenn du auf FoPaSa gehst, könnte ich dir ein nagelneues zukommen lassen. Bitte PN.


----------



## ebastler (24. Juni 2017)

Was auch immer FoPaSa ist - das CS550M ist gut brauchbar, eigentlich identisch mit dem LC6560GP3 Silver (nur teurer).

Lautstärke ist okay, Spannungen sind gut, Effizienz auch, Schutzschaltungen alle drin (und funktionieren auch). Nur die Bauteilqualität ist nicht der Hammer.


----------



## brooker (24. Juni 2017)

... FoPaSa = Folding Partnerschaft hier ausm Team ... bin ein wenig geschockt, dass das trotz der Freds und Posts an Euch vorbei gehen kann


----------



## ebastler (24. Juni 2017)

Ich bin in letzter Zeit kaum mehr aktiv, sterbe hier schon ohne laufendem PC bei 30°C im Zimmer


----------



## brooker (24. Juni 2017)

... das tut mir Leid und ich habe vollstes Verständnis, wenn du bei den Bedingungen nicht faltest. Ganz nach unsetem Motto: jeder soviel er kann und mag! 
Darum ging es mir auch nicht. Ich meinte die Durchdringung des Idee FoPaSa im Team. Da muss wohl eine Kampagne her


----------



## arcDaniel (24. Juni 2017)

Mal so ne Frage, was haltet ihr von der WU 10496?


----------



## binär-11110110111 (24. Juni 2017)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Mal so ne Frage, was haltet ihr von der WU 10496?



Die ist ein Alptraum, so meine Recherchen. Normale GPU-WUs haben eine TPF von 5-15 Minuten, diese hier aber von 4-5 Stunden. Einige User betrachten die WU als faules Ei, andere sind der Ansicht, daß diese WU speziell für GPU- Flaggschiffe erstellt wurde -  Spekulation Ende.

Was hat sie denn bei Dir bewirkt ?


----------



## arcDaniel (24. Juni 2017)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Die ist ein Alptraum, so meine Recherchen. Normale GPU-WUs haben eine TPF von 5-15 Minuten, diese hier aber von 4-5 Stunden. Einige User betrachten die WU als faules Ei, andere sind der Ansicht, daß diese WU speziell für GPU- Flaggschiffe erstellt wurde -  Spekulation Ende.
> 
> Was hat sie denn bei Dir bewirkt ?



Horror! Sie verursacht extreme Lastschwankungen zwischen 80 und 100% Auslastung, bei AF sehe keine Linie aber schon fast einen dicken Balken.
Auch der Verbrauch sowie Hitzeabgabe ist enorm. Wäre dies noch nicht schlimm genug, so ist die Ausbeute ebenfalls unterirdisch mit meiner GTX1080 teils unter 600k ppd.

Ach ja, und ich habe das Gefühl, dass von 5 WUs, 4 solche faule Eier dabei sind. Sie kommen immer wieder...


----------



## binär-11110110111 (24. Juni 2017)

@arcDaniel: Steht bei Dir im Webcontrol die Einstellung auf ANY ? Wenn ja oder auch nein, einfach mal ändern; vielleicht hift's ?


----------



## arcDaniel (24. Juni 2017)

Wenn ich den Text richtig Verstehe, scheint es eine Kreb WU zu sein, habe jetzt mal von Any auf Altzheimer geändert, mal sehen.


----------



## JayTea (24. Juni 2017)

Offizielle Beschreibung zum Projekt 10496.
Entsprechender deutscher Wikipediaartikel zu mTOR. Der einfachste und wichtigste Satz aus dem Artikel "_Damit ist mTOR Teil der Signaltransduktion im Körper und Anfang einer Kaskade von Signalwegen._
mTOR hatte ich auch vor zwei Jahren in Entwicklungsbiologie , doch ich habs nicht mehr auf dem Schirm; ist aber halt wichtig. 

Wie bereits beschrieben (hoher Energieverbrauch/große Wärmeentwicklung + wenig Punkte + lange Berechnungsdauer + viele P10496 WU kommen rein) stelle ich auch fest. Aber ich meine, dass die GPU-Auslastung recht konstant auf einem hohen Niveau liegt (mit dem 372.70er Treiber). Heute werde ich keine mehr zu Gesicht bekommen, da noch eine P11431 durchs Silizium heizt, aber morgen habe ich auf jeden Fall wieder eine und dann schau ich nach.

Nachtrag: Das Schaubild über die Signalwege in dem Wikipediaartikel ist ja mal voll fürn Arsch wenn man sich nicht auskennt *fancy! * Aber hauptsache es sieht ordentlich nach was aus...


----------



## brooker (24. Juni 2017)

... ich habe noch *3 GTX970 die als WaKü oder Luftkühl-Gpu zum Folden* geknechtet werden könnten. Die Karten (Phantoms) laufen bis mindestens 1490MHz stabil. Bei Interesse bitte PN. PUSH PUSH!


----------



## foldinghomealone (24. Juni 2017)

Danke für eure Hilfe und für das Angebot, brooker. 
Aber es ist eh ne schwachsinnige Idee noch ne zweite 1070 in meiner Sauna falten zu lassen.


----------



## Cartesius (25. Juni 2017)

Ich habe auch schon festgestellt, dass es seit dem Servershutdown vor ein paar Wochen (inflationär) viele P10496-WUs zur Berechnung ausgegeben werden.
Auch habe ic hbeobachtet, dass diese WUs der GPU stärker einheizen als andere (GPU-Takt fällt von 1847 auf 1835 MHz bei konstanten 0,95 V), aber bei meiner GTX 1050 kann ich keine Auslastungsschwankungen feststellen (96 - 100 % mit 378.66 Treiber).


----------



## binär-11110110111 (25. Juni 2017)

Aus heiterem Himmel - ich kann mich nicht erinnern, daß Updates installiert wurden. Nun ja, läuft aber wieder, dennoch kurios ... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Das glaub ich jetzt nicht ! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JeansOn (25. Juni 2017)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Die ist ein Alptraum, so meine Recherchen. Normale GPU-WUs haben eine TPF von 5-15 Minuten, diese hier aber von 4-5 Stunden. Einige User betrachten die WU als faules Ei, andere sind der Ansicht, daß diese WU speziell für GPU- Flaggschiffe erstellt wurde -  Spekulation Ende.
> 
> Was hat sie denn bei Dir bewirkt ?



Binär, das ist ja mal interessant!! (Ich dachte schon, ich sei selber mit 0:4:50 TPF ne arme Sau, besonders wenn ich nur noch 3-4 Std am Tag zur Verfügung habe ...)
Das bedeutet, daß bei 4 Stunden TPF eine Faltdauer von über 16,5 Tagen rauskommt.
Wer hält das denn aus? Sollen wir vor den Möglichkeiten der Wissenschaft, uns Heimarbeiter mit Abeit versorgen zu können in Demut verfallen, wenn bisher im Hinterkopf ein Zweifel angedacht wurde?
Ich frage mich, ob diese WU absichtlich so konfiguriert wurde. 
Bei neuen WUs schaue ich grundsätzlich nach, was dahintersteckt. (klick auf die Projektnummer in F@H) Daher weiß ich auch, daß Projekte nicht nur in Stanford aufgesetzt werden. 
Die  WU-10496 gehört auch dazu. (mit BILD!!)
Schnell ist der eine oder andere Parameter falsch gesetzt. Da habe ich erst vor kurzem im f@h-forum so etwas gelesen.
Ob das zur vorläufigen Erklärung des Alptraumes reicht?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Juni 2017)

Hat es den von den P10496 mehrere Versionen im Umlauf? 

In letzter Zeit hat meinen Titans mehrere davon (heute auch schon eine) aber mit 1:48min völlig im normalen Rahmen.


----------



## wait (25. Juni 2017)

Hatte heute auch schon 2 von P10496. 
Kommen fast immer im Doppelpack.


----------



## arcDaniel (25. Juni 2017)

Also für mich sind die P10496 die Pest und habe gar keine Lust diese zu Falten. Sorry aber wird machen das ganze hier freiwillig, aus diversen Gründen und wenn ich so im FAH Forum so lese sind die Probleme bestens bekannt und nicht seit Gestern. Hier wäre ein eingreifen der Projektleiter mal dringend nötig.

Es gibt sicherlich Möglichkeiten diese WU los zu werden oder anders zu Honorieren... 

@A.Meier mit was faltest du denn im Moment, also welcher GPU?

In letzter Zeit schwankte die Tagesleistung bei mir auch etwas, da ich noch immer beim Optimieren von meinem Ryzen System bin. Ich kann aber nur üBer dieses schwärmen, AMD hat es echt wieder im CPU Markt mitzumischen.

Ich hoffe sie bringen es auch bei den GPU irgendwann mal wieder auf die Reihe, vielleicht wäre hier ein Neustart auf vielleicht die Lösung.


----------



## Cartesius (25. Juni 2017)

Ich kann die Aufregung um die 10496-Wus nicht nachvollziehen. 
Klar es sind zur Zeit fast schon inflationär viele dieser WUs unterwegs*, und so viel PPDs kommen dabei nicht rum (bei mir ca. 132k, leicht unterdurchschnittlich für meine GTX 1050), aber es passt schon. Irgendwann sind diese auch weggefaltet! 
Bei mir gibt es auch keine besondere Punkteschwankung bei den 10496er WUs. Die TPF liegt immer bei 5 min 44/45 s.

*scheinbar unabhängig von der gewählten Krankheit (Krebs, Parkinson, Any, Alzheimer habe ich probiert)


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Juni 2017)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> @A.Meier mit was faltest du denn im Moment, also welcher GPU?


Nach wie vor mit den beiden Titan X-M.


----------



## JayTea (26. Juni 2017)

An den Pranger würde ich die P10496 auch nicht stellen. Ich sehe sie einfach als unterdurchschnittlich gut performende WU an. Nicht schön aber "muss" auch weggefaltet werden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 GTX 960, Treiber 372.70, TPF 4min40sec, ~180k PPD


----------



## arcDaniel (26. Juni 2017)

Diese Auslastung ist un ein vielfaches sauberer als meine, vielleicht mag sie Maxwell ja lieber... werden aber auch mal zum testen diesen alten Treiber installieren, wer weiss...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cartesius (26. Juni 2017)

Bei mir sieht es ähnlich wie bei JayTea aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Treiberversion: 378.66; TPF 5 min 44/45 s; PPD ca. 132 500

@ arcDaniel: wenn man bedenkt, dass JayTea und ich 2 relativ schwachbrüstige Grafikkarten (GTX 960 bzw. GTX 1050) mit für die Grafikkarten sehr/ausreichend leistungsstarken CPUs (i7 6700k bzw. G3258 @4 GHz) verwenden, so liegt doch die Vermutung nahe, dass deine GPU einfach zu "schnell" ist und von der CPU eingebremst wird. Das würde die stark schwankenden TDP-Werte erklären können.


----------



## arcDaniel (26. Juni 2017)

Trotz 12Threads welche von der CPU mitfalten, ist die CPU Gesamtauslastung unter 90% und kein es macht auch keinen unterschied, wenn ich die CPU nicht mitfalten lasse. Bei meinem Ex-Mini-Xeon das gleiche (der hat selten mit gefaltet)


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JeansOn (26. Juni 2017)

Cartesius schrieb:


> Ich kann die Aufregung um die 10496-Wus nicht nachvollziehen.
> Klar es sind zur Zeit fast schon inflationär viele dieser WUs unterwegs*, und so viel PPDs kommen dabei nicht rum (bei mir ca. 132k, leicht unterdurchschnittlich für meine GTX 1050), aber es passt schon. Irgendwann sind diese auch weggefaltet!
> Bei mir gibt es auch keine besondere Punkteschwankung bei den 10496er WUs. Die TPF liegt immer bei 5 min 44/45 s.
> 
> *scheinbar unabhängig von der gewählten Krankheit (Krebs, Parkinson, Any, Alzheimer habe ich probiert)



Das ist die Einstellung, wie ich sie ganz toll finde. Irgendwann sind die weg, wie wahr. Ist halt Arbeit, die man nicht auf andere schiebt. 

***###

*Sagt mal, hat jemand mitbekommen, daß die beim PPD addieren wieder Probleme haben, in Stanford?*

Gestern habe ich dann bis zum Mittag eine Vortags-WU weitergefaltet und noch 9.606 Punkte bekommen.
DANACH habe ich eine 11661 gefaltet und erwarte: "19:40:05:WU01:FS00:Final credit estimate, 13846.00 points" <-- Die fehlen bis heute, aktuelles update

Ich habe für gestern also nur die erste der beiden auf dem Konto.
Heute war ich ein fauler Hund (ich war arbeiten ^^ ) und mein Rechner hat mal eben im Schlaf 7 WUs gerechnet: 
06.26, 3am 14,597  7  <-- Auszug aus der "Stunden-Produktion"  ... find ich toll, kostet keinen Strom


----------



## JayTea (27. Juni 2017)

Genau, einfach laufen lassen! 

Es gab einen Hänger in der Statistik, ja. Daraufhin wurden bei drei Checkpoints keine Punkte verzeichnet, dafür wurde aber um 06.26, 3am einiges gutgeschrieben. Müsste bei mir alles dabei gewseen sein; ganz genau kann ich es aber nicht sagen...


----------



## binär-11110110111 (27. Juni 2017)

Interessantes "Spielzeug":  

Biostar TB250-BTC Pro: Mining-Mainboard mit 12 PCI-Express-Steckplatzen


----------



## brooker (27. Juni 2017)

... für Mining ja, für Folding leider nur sehr bedingt für AMD Gpu's. Und, die entsprechenden Treiber müssen erst noch entwickelt werden. Verfügbarkeit und Preis sind dann noch ne andere Sache.


----------



## Ramonx56 (28. Juni 2017)

Ich muss mal ein wenig Werbung für einen anderen Thread machen.
Der liebe Bumblebee hat gerade die 10 Mrd. Punkte Marke geknackt. Das verdient meiner Meinung nach eine Würdigung. 
Wer ihm auch gratulieren möchte kann das hier tun: 
Eine Würdigung


Edit: So ab jetzt bin ich wieder etwas aktiver mit dabei. Lasse nun meine GPU laufen statt meine CPU. Ich werde wahrscheinlich auf ca. 6-8h täglich kommen.
Hoffentlich ist VEGA vernünftig. Dann werde ich meinen PC mal ordentlich aufrüsten. Falls nicht werde ich mich wohl nach einer 1070 oder 1080 umsehen.
Und falls mir der liebe Brooker jetzt ne FoPaSa anbieten möchte...
Danke aber 24/7 falten ist mir dann doch zu teuer. Und da ich den PC auch noch für andere Sachen verwende, kann ich auch durchgängiges Falten nicht garantieren.

Mal ne Frage an die 24/7 Folder...
Wie haltet ihr euren Raum in dem die Falt-PCs stehen eigentlich Kühl? 
Denn ich merke die Hitzeentwicklung in meinem Schlafzimmer deutlich.


----------



## brooker (28. Juni 2017)

... lieber Ramonx56, ich biete dir jetzt nich nur eine Grafikkarte, sondern Board + CPU + GPU usw alles auf WaKü für ein kühles Zimmer an 
Habe fertig. 

Übrigens, wenn Ramonx56 es nicht nutzen kann, FoPaSa kann jedes Teammitglied eingehen. Einzige Voraussetzung: 24/7 Folding für mindestens ein halbes Jahr.
Es warten noch drei GTX970 Air/WaKü auf WUs. Ich habe noch diverse Hardware mit der Dauerfolder gebaut werden könnten. Also ran.


----------



## Ramonx56 (29. Juni 2017)

Für ein kühles Zimmer. Guter Witz... 
Dann müsste man den Radiator schon draußen anbringen 

Aber mal zum Thema: Jetzt mal ehrlich...
das Angebot kann man echt schlecht abschlagen, wenn genügend Geld für den Strom vorhanden ist. 
Sagt mal... hat nicht einer von euch Lust nach Island zu ziehen ?
Dann könnte man die FoPaSa Systeme dort unterbringen. Dort sind nämlich die Stromkosten weitaus geringer. 


Zum Thema Kryptowährungen und Folding@Home.
Währe es nicht Theoretisch möglich eine Währung zu erschaffen, die Rechenleistung als Zahlungsmittel verwendet, indem man ein dezentrales Rechnernetz aufbaut, wie auch bei anderen Cryptowährungen?
Dann müsste es nur noch eine Art Einheit für die Rechenleistung geben. 
Rechenleistung/Zeit. Je mehr Rechenleistung du für verschiedene Anwendungen für eine bestimmte Zeit zur Verfügung stellst, desto mehr Rechenleistungs Coins erhält man.
Theoretisch wird einem dann als Miner "Rechenleistung" gut geschrieben.
Je nach Art der Rechenoperationen wird man dann mit den Coins belohnt.
Andere in diesem Netzwerk können dann Anwendungen Programmieren und sich mit Währungen wie den Euro auch "Rechenleistungs Coins" kaufen.
Diese Rechenleistung können sie nun für ihre Anwendungen verwenden(einlösen). Die Anwendungen fürs Netzwerk müssten natürlich für eine solche Parallelisierung ausgelegt sein.
Vielleicht könnte das "Mining Programm" aber auch vorher prüfen für welche Anwendungen die eigene Hardware geeignet ist. Außerdem könnte man für die Forschung spenden, indem man z.B. für Folding@Home seine Leistung zur Verfügung stellt. Hier erhält man dann keine Rechenleistungs Coins. 
Des weiteren könnte man aber auch für andere Projekte Rechenleistungs Coins verdienen und diese dann Folding@Home zur Verfügung stellen, damit auch Folding@Home und andere Wissenschaftliche Projekte Nutzer für ihre Rechenleistung entlohnen können.
Dann kann ich mir Vorstellen, dass Stanford um einiges schneller ihre 1 Millionen aktive Falter "I am One in a Million" erreicht.

So könnte man sich dann zur Verfügung gestellte Rechenleistung auszahlen lassen oder sich Rechenleistung kaufen, um das Netzwerk nutzen zu können. Die gekaufte Rechenleistung wird dann wieder an die Miner verteilt.
Je nachdem wie hoch die Nachfrage nach Rechenleistung ist und je nachdem welche Projekte gerade Rechenleistung benötigen, würde dann der Wert der Währung schwanken. 
Wieso das ganze: Damit die Energie, wie bei anderen Coins, nicht zum Fenster rausgeschmissen wird.
Außerdem könnten sich einige Forschungseinrichtungen Supercomputer sparen und das Netzwerk für Simulationen nutzen. 
Bei Simulationen kommt es ja nicht auf Echtzeitberechnung an.

Hat einer von euch das Know How und hätte Lust so ein Projekt voranzutreiben?
Bzw. hat Leute in seinem Bekanntenkreis, die so etwas umsetzen könnten?
Hätte nämlich Lust demnächst mit Rechenleistung meine Brötchen zu kaufen. 
Der Reale Gegenwert wäre dann die geleistete Rechen-Arbeit.
Hätte schon was mit dem PCGH Team so etwas zusammen aufzubauen.
Vielleicht könnte man so ein Netzwerk auch zum Trainieren von KI verwenden.
Hier mal ein paar Anwendungsbeispiele: Analyse von großen Datenmengen(Big Data), sämtliche Simulationen, Riesiges KI Netz usw. 
Nur man müsste sicherstellen, dass die Rechenleistung nicht für riesige Bot Netze missbraucht wird.
Da Rechenleistung in der heutigen Zeit immer wichtiger wird und dieser Trend wahrscheinlich weiterhin anhält, denke ich dass so eine Währung dauerhaft eine Zukunft hätte.

@Foldinghomealone
Wo bei Curercoin das Geld herkommt verstehe ich auch noch nicht.

@ALL: Lasst uns einfach Leute suchen, die Ahnung von so etwas haben und den GPC oder GPCP Coin erschaffen.(General Purpose Compute Power Coin) 
Vielleicht schlummern ja sogar schon Leute unter uns, die die nötigen "Skills" aufweisen.
Alleine bin ich da nicht Fähig zu. Das übersteigt nämlich meine geistige Kapazität.
Aber Alles beginnt mit einer Idee.


----------



## foldinghomealone (29. Juni 2017)

@RamonX56: Da bin ich voll bei dir. Ich verstehe auch nicht, wieso das nicht gemacht wird.
CureCoin geht ja so einen Weg, aber da habe ich noch nicht verstanden, wo das Geld herkommt, das ausbezahlt wird.

Cryptowährungen sind echt große Energieverschwender, weil ja eigentlich nichts berechnet wird. Zumindest nichts Vernünftiges. Steigen mehr ins Cryptogeschäft ein, steigt einfach die Schwierigkeit und es wird mehr heisse Luft produziert. Schade um die verschwendeten Resourcen


----------



## Rarek (29. Juni 2017)

Ramon... das Beispiel hört sich irgendwie stark nach Etherium an
denn Ether sind ja im eigendlichen sinne Token um das Netzwerk für einen rechnen zulassen ^^


----------



## Bumblebee (29. Juni 2017)

Ramonx56 schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an die 24/7 Folder...
> Wie haltet ihr euren Raum in dem die Falt-PCs stehen eigentlich Kühl?
> Denn ich merke die Hitzeentwicklung in meinem Schlafzimmer deutlich.



*Auf viele Räume verteilen *ist das Zauberwort
"CASTLE BUMBLESTEIN" bietet diese Option - trotzdem war es auch für mich in den letzten Tagen eher "*SAUNA BUMBLESTEIN*"


----------



## brooker (29. Juni 2017)

... Ramon: so hätte ich das gedacht. Der Radi kommt da hin, wo die Abwärme egal ist 

C-Währung: GridCoin macht das so. Aber ich konnte das Ganze bisher nicht wirklich nachvollziehen und bin mit dem Gedanken, nur Nutzen für den Betreiber, nicht weiter aufs Thema eingegangen. Ich folde lieber weiter fürs Team mit dem Wissen das die Leistung da ankommt wo ich sie haben möchte.


----------



## arcDaniel (29. Juni 2017)

So neues "Problem" (aber nicht wirklich schlimm)

Seit einiger Zeit geht beim Falten mein Bildschirm nicht mehr in den Standby. Anfangs dachte ich es wäre ein generelles vom Windows 10 Insider Build, allerdings geht der Bildschirm ohne Falten ganz normal in den Standby.

Könnte auch am Treiber liegen, habe heute mal den neuen 384.76 installiert, Standby geht noch immer nicht und beim Falten merke ich zum vorherigen auch keinen Leistungsunterschied. Falls aber noch Probleme auftreten werde ich diese melden.

Ein Problem ist es nicht wirklich, da ich den Monitor auch einfach ausschalten kann. Ist sogar Umweltfreundlicher  muss nur dran denken...


----------



## ProfBoom (30. Juni 2017)

Als Alternative könntest du dir auch einen Monitor mit Benutzer-Erkennung zulegen, der selbst in den Standby geht, wenn er x Minuten keine Bewegung registriert.


----------



## Ramonx56 (1. Juli 2017)

Da viele ihren PC auch völlig ohne Aufsicht Falten lassen, stellt sich mir die Frage ob ihr besondere Sicherheitsvorkehrungen getroffen habt?
Oder ist das fast ausgeschlossen, dass ein PC in Flammen aufgeht?
Eigentlich habe ich immer darauf geachtet hochwertige Komponenten zu verbauen. Nur mein Mainboard macht mir Sorgen... 
Meint ihr, dass vielleicht irgendwann meine Mainboard VRMs abbrennen könnten?
Die arbeiten nämlich recht stark am Limit.


----------



## arcDaniel (1. Juli 2017)

@ProfBoom
 Nein werde einfach den Monitor ganz "old school" ausdrücken.

@all
Also mit dem Treiber 384.76 läuft das Falten deutlich besser wie mit den vorherigen. Auch die 10496 falten deutlich besser, nicht perfekt aber so, dass ich es akzeptieren kann.


----------



## mattinator (1. Juli 2017)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> @all
> Also mit dem Treiber 384.76 läuft das Falten deutlich besser wie mit den vorherigen. Auch die 10496 falten deutlich besser, nicht perfekt aber so, dass ich es akzeptieren kann.



Diese Treiber-Version ist auch unter Linux verfügbar, da werde ich mal wieder testen. Wäre nicht schlecht, wenn sich hier mal endlich wieder etwas tut.


----------



## mattinator (2. Juli 2017)

mattinator schrieb:


> Diese Treiber-Version ist auch unter Linux verfügbar, da werde ich mal wieder testen. Wäre nicht schlecht, wenn sich hier mal endlich wieder etwas tut.



Leider wie bisher, ein bisschen langsamer. Aber eben langsamer. Also wieder 370.28, jetzt jedoch mit aktuellem 4.8.0-58-generic-Kernel unter Mint.


----------



## arcDaniel (2. Juli 2017)

Bei mir, muss aber dann auch erwähnen, dass mit dem Treiber ein neues Windows Build geladen wurde, ich über 10% mehr PPD beobachte.


----------



## Cartesius (2. Juli 2017)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Bei mir, muss aber dann auch erwähnen, dass mit dem Treiber ein neues Windows Build geladen wurde, ich *über 10% mehr PPD* beobachte.



 

Dann werde ich den neuen Treiber wohl auch mal testen und schauen, was er unter Windows 8.1 zu leisten vermag.


----------



## arcDaniel (2. Juli 2017)

Wohl bemerkt aber gegenüber dem vorherigen. Der 370iger Wundertreiber hatte ich nie getestet, da dieser schon beim Erhalt meiner 1080 veraltet war.

Was mich immer mehr nervt, ist, dass man unter Windows 10 die allgemeine HW Beschleunigung nicht abschalten kann. Es reicht, dass ich die Rechner-App benutze, dass die GPU auf 1683mhz runter Taktet. 

Ich mag Win10 sehr und finde, das OS wird mit jedem Build besser, allerdings wird es fürs Dauerfalten, wenn man den Rechner // noch benutzen möchte immer ungeeigneter.


----------



## brooker (2. Juli 2017)

... Win 7 64bit ist mir in jeglicher Hinsicht noch immer das Betriebssystem. Man richtet ein Wie man es braucht und gut ist. Win10 fühlt sich für mich noch immer fremd und starr an.


----------



## wait (2. Juli 2017)

Naja, ich habe mich mit Win 10 64bit pro arrangiert.
Alles läuft so wie es soll. Keinerlei Probleme.
Mit dem alten Sys + Win 7 nur Probleme gehabt.


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Juli 2017)

.. nicht zu vergessen, dass man mit modernsten Prozessoren eh nicht um WIN 10 herumkommt

Nicht, dass ich das mag - es ist (leider) einfach so


----------



## brooker (2. Juli 2017)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> .. nicht zu vergessen, dass man mit modernsten Prozessoren eh nicht um WIN 10 herumkommt
> 
> Nicht, dass ich das mag - es ist (leider) einfach so



Wie meinst das genau? Bei mir läuft auf einem Z170 mit neuster Lowbudget 4 Thread Cpu Win 7. Nur booten von Usb bei der Installation funkt wegen einer großen Schweinerei von Chipsatz und Softwarehersteller nicht. Aber kein Problem, ein Bestandsrechner mit älterem Chipsatz machte die Basisinstallation per UEFI


----------



## arcDaniel (2. Juli 2017)

So ich habe mir die WU 10496 noch mal genauer angeschaut:

Die GPU-Auslastung springt permanent zwischen 87% und 99% hin und her. Mir ist nun mit HWiNFO64 aufgefallen, dass immer ein CPU Thread auf 100% geht. CPU-Limit?

Wäre ich im CPU-Limit, müsste ich die GPU runter takten können ohne gross an PPD zu verlieren. Dies passiert aber nicht, die PPD gehen runter die Schwankungen bleiben ABER auch, dass immer ein CPU Thread zu 100% Ausgelastet ist bleibt.

Als nächstes habe ich versucht mein CPU OC weg zu nehmen also von 3,75ghz auf 3,2ghz. Wäre die CPU das Problem müsste die PPD ja auch hier runter gehen, dies ist aber nicht der Fall, die ist genauso gut oder schlecht wie mit OC.

Mich verwirrt das ganze etwas, weil:
-auf die PPD hat nur der GPU Takt einen Einfluss hat
-ein CPU Thread ist immer zu 100% Ausgelastet, trotzdem haben Taktänderungen der CPU keinen Einfluss auf die PPD


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Juli 2017)

@arcDaniel:
Das hat foldinghomealone schon ein paar mal erklärt:

Nvidia reserviert sich bei F@H einen Kern um blitzschnell auf Anfragen reagieren zu können > Es sieht jetzt zwar danach aus als werde der Kern zu 100% belastet in Wahrheit aber ist er "nur" zu 100% für F@H reserviert und die Auslastung ist in Wahrheit tiefer.

Bei deinem Ryzen reicht offensichtlich schon der Basistakt um bei der P10496 deine 1080 mit ausreichend Daten zu versorgen.


----------



## arcDaniel (3. Juli 2017)

@A.Meier-PS3
Danke nochmal für die Erklärung, das von foldinghomealone ist glatt an mir vorbeigegangen....


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Juli 2017)

brooker schrieb:


> Wie meinst das genau? Bei mir läuft auf einem Z170 mit neuster Lowbudget 4 Thread Cpu Win 7. Nur booten von Usb bei der Installation funkt wegen einer großen Schweinerei von Chipsatz und Softwarehersteller nicht. Aber kein Problem, ein Bestandsrechner mit älterem Chipsatz machte die Basisinstallation per UEFI



Lies einmal in unseren eigenen Quellen EINS und ZWEI

Ein Text dazu: 





> Als wäre diese unbefriedigende Situation nicht schon genug, brachte Microsoft kürzlich eine echte, wirklich bedeutsame Einschränkung ins Spiel: Die Ankündigung des Ausschlußes von Systemen mit AMDs Bristol Ridge, AMDs Ryzen und Intels Kaby Lake (und neuer) von allen Windows-Updates über den integrierten Update-Dienst von Windows 7/8. Erste entsprechende Tests lieferten zwar noch gegenteilige Ergebnisse – nun aber zieht Microsoft die Stellschrauben wirklich an, denn mittels zweier Windows-Patches von Ende März (KB4012218 für Windows 7 sowie KB4012219 für Windows 8.1) wird Windows 7/8 die Erkennung der auszuschließenden Prozessoren beigebracht.



Natürlich ist das Netz voll von mehr oder weniger guten "Bastel-Lösungen" - Fakten sind aber dennoch Fakten


----------



## brooker (3. Juli 2017)

... ups, dass ist an mir vorbeigegangen. Noch mehr Schweinerei. 
Wann schaut denn eigentlich mal das Kartellamt bei den Herren des runden Tisches der Geldverteilung vorbei?


----------



## Ramonx56 (4. Juli 2017)

Interessanter Artikel:
Diese Maschine kann per E-Mail verschickte DNA ausdrucken – und konnte die Medizin revolutionieren - Motherboard

Ich dachte, dass der Artikel für den ein oder anderen ganz interessant sein könnte.
Ich denke mal je mehr Forschungsergebnisse durch FAH zu Stande kommen, desto mehr Medikamente könnte so ein Drucker herstellen.
Ein weiterer Ansporn weiter zu Falten. 

Außerdem würde es mich interessieren, ob es für euch eher nervig währe, wenn ich über solche Artikel hier berichte.
Falls sich aber viele von euch interessiert, könnte ich des öfteren mal über ähnliche Artikel berichten.
Da ich mich sehr für Gentechnik und Medizin interessiere, hätte ich noch einige interessante Artikel auf Lager.
Interessanterweise wird in den "gängigen" Medien meiner Meinung nach viel zu selten über neue Wissenschaftliche Erkenntnisse berichtet.
Falls sich viele von euch auch für Naturwissenschaftliche Themen interessieren und das sonst hier in der RK in zu viel Offtopic ausartet, könnte man auch einen eigenen Thread für solche Themen anlegen.
Bei vielen Naturwissenschaftlichen oder Medizinischen Fortschritten sind momentan auch viele Parallelen der Informatik zu erkennen. 
Daher spreche ich das auch hier im Forum an.

Hier mal ein paar Beispiele:
Forscher behaupten: Wir sind darauf programmiert, fruh zu sterben - Motherboard
Warum horte unser genetischer Code irgendwann auf sich weiterzuentwickeln? - Motherboard
Neue GPS-Methode kann die Herkunft deiner Vorfahren vor 1000 Jahren ermitteln  - Motherboard
Ein neuer molekularer Jungbrunnen repariert Gehirn und Muskeln - Motherboard
http://www.n-tv.de/wissen/Suedkoreaner-machen-Haustiere-unsterblich-article18118066.html


----------



## Rarek (4. Juli 2017)

also ich hätt damit keine Probleme

... und OT ist es ja auch nicht so ganz ^^


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Juli 2017)

.. ich seh da auch kein Problem ..


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Juli 2017)

Interessant definitiv, ich würde aber aus Übersichtlichkeitsgründen einen eigenen Thread dafür aumachen.


----------



## Ramonx56 (4. Juli 2017)

Alles klar. Wenn ich die Zeit finde, werde ich einen neuen Thread erstellen.
Was haltet ihr von Flyern, um mal wieder ein bisschen Werbung fürs Team zu machen?
Offline-Offensive!
(Seite 3-4)

Ne kleine Frage hätte ich noch: 
Da es damals hier und da mal Teamtreffen gab, würde es mich interessieren, ob so etwas auch in Zukunft wieder stattfinden soll?
Denn Interesse hätte ich definitiv!


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Juli 2017)

@ Teamtreffen

Der "Event" ist eingeschlafen
Aber grundsätzlich spricht nichts dagegen


----------



## Ramonx56 (4. Juli 2017)

Sorry wenn ich jetzt so doof frage.
Was genau meinst du mit der Event ist eingeschlafen? 
Es hat sich einfach keiner gefunden der das ganze Organisieren wollte oder wurden nicht genug Leute mit Interesse gefunden?


----------



## brooker (4. Juli 2017)

... Beitrag zur kommenden Faltwoche ist online. 

Erbitte Korrekturlesung und Verbesserungsvorschläge. 

Bitte den Post streuen und aktiv Werbung machen. 

Wer könnte bei der Organisation helfen? Bitte PN an mich. 

Danke.

Grüße brooker


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Juli 2017)

Ramonx56 schrieb:


> Sorry wenn ich jetzt so doof frage.
> Was genau meinst du mit der Event ist eingeschlafen?
> Es hat sich einfach keiner gefunden der das ganze Organisieren wollte oder wurden nicht genug Leute mit Interesse gefunden?


Im Endeffekt an den geringen Teilnehmerzahlen.

Ich selber war nie an den Treffen weil es immer an der CEBIT war und 1500km für Hin und Rückweg mir doch etwas zuviel war.


----------



## JayTea (4. Juli 2017)

@brooker: 


> Wer Hardware zum Falten benötigt, sendet mit bitte eine PN.


In den letzten zwei Sätzen doppelt sich das Wort "Unterstützung". Du kannst es beispw. ein Mal durch "Einsatz" ersetzten.

@Ramon: Hier wurde das letzte Mal darüber gequatscht.


----------



## brooker (4. Juli 2017)

JayTea schrieb:


> @brooker:
> 
> In den letzten zeei Sätzen doppelt sich das Wort "Unterstützung". Du kannst es beispw. ein Mal durch "Einsatz" ersetzten.



Check: geändert. Danke.


----------



## arcDaniel (5. Juli 2017)

Ich habe mal ein Frage oder mehrere:

Nutzt noch einer von euch Windows 10 im Fast Ring?
Wenn ja, hat noch jemand Probleme mit dem Core a7? 

Er stürzt bei mir regelmässig ab, ich glaube allerdings erst seit dem letzten Windows Build 16232. Ich frage mich trotzdem ob der Fehler vielleicht anderswo liegen könnte.

Absturz heisst die Ausführungsdatei vom Core schliesst sich einfach selbst. Kein hängen bleiben vom PC selbst, keine andere Windows Fehlermeldung und auch kein Eintrag in der FAH-Log.

Ich weiss, dass ich als Windows Insider solche Probleme akzeptieren muss, allerdings soll ich ja auch mein Feedback dazu geben, und hierfür wäre es gut zu wissen, ob der Fehler eben bei Windows liegt.


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Juli 2017)

Bin ich überfragt - da (gottseidank) keine Abstürze


----------



## Rarek (5. Juli 2017)

ich muss bei der Faltwoche leider dies Jahr passen... der Strom wird nimmer vom Staat bezahlt und somit muss ich schauen, ob ich mir solche Aktionen noch leisten kann (nicht dass ich mich in den ruin deswegen treibe  )


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Juli 2017)

*Server down*

Scheint so als haben die Punkteserver wieder mal ein Problem.


----------



## mattinator (6. Juli 2017)

*Server down*

Wartung: Folding Forum • View topic - JULY 6th &7th, 2017 F@H servers Down all day
Folding Forum • View topic - FAH servers Maintenance Scheduled Shutdown July 6 & 7


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Juli 2017)

*Server down*

Danke für die Info , leider nur gerade ein sehr unpassender Zeitpunkt. 

Merk gerade dass mein Beitrag im falschen Thread ist  > kann es einer unserer beiden Moderatoren bitte in RuKa verschieben.


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Juli 2017)

*Der Moderator moderiert*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Merk gerade dass mein Beitrag im falschen Thread ist  > kann es einer unserer beiden Moderatoren bitte in RuKa verschieben.



Auf gar keinen Fall 

@mattinator: Wer konnte den auch ahnen, dass es stimmt was sie angesagt haben - ist ja schliesslich das erste Mal 

Und (glücklicherweise) "leben" sie ja auch schon wieder


----------



## brooker (7. Juli 2017)

... update: weiteres FoPaSa entstanden ...  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...gh-folding-partnerschaften-6.html#post8811425

Somit laufen nun *sechs FoldingPartnerschaften hier im Team*. Ich habe eine weitere Spende angekündigt bekommen und kann in ca 14 Tagen faktisch einen kompletten Dauerfalter mit GPUs bereitstellen. Wer möchte, bitte PN.


----------



## arcDaniel (7. Juli 2017)

Ich bin zwar jetzt nicht zu Hause, wenn ich mir aber meine States anschaue, scheint aber noch was zu falten [emoji848] ich habe gar nicht von diesen Wartungen mitbekommen [emoji42]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## foldinghomealone (7. Juli 2017)

Was spricht dagegen, seinen PC auf den überdachten nicht mit Sonne gefluteten Balkon zu verfrachten?

Mein PC steht derzeit direkt hinter dem UHD-TV (der als Monitor dient). Dahinter ist direkt das kippbare Balkonfenster. Ich bräuchte ihn eigentlich nur 50cm weiter hinten auf dem Balkon aufstellen, die Kabel durch das Fenster fädeln und mein Temperaturproblem wäre geritzt...


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Juli 2017)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> ... Ich bräuchte ihn eigentlich nur 50cm weiter hinten auf dem Balkon aufstellen, die Kabel durch das Fenster fädeln und mein Temperaturproblem wäre geritzt...



Tönt nach einem Plan


----------



## moreply (7. Juli 2017)

Was verwendet ihr den so als Netzteile zum folden?

Ich muss nämlich ein neues kaufen für die FoPaSa 970er.

Mir fallen spontan nur BeQuiet E10 + DDP11, BitFenix Whisper M oder ein Super Flower ein.

Gibt es vielleicht irgendeinen P/L tipp aktuell?


----------



## foldinghomealone (7. Juli 2017)

SF 450W Platinum King. Single Rail, nicht modular
Sollte für eine 1080 TI ausreichen. Ansonsten gibt es die PSU auch als 550W-Version.


----------



## SimonSlowfood (7. Juli 2017)

Wenn 24/7 gefaltet wird, kann man sich ja um ne höhere Effizienz umschauen. Siehe Punkt 2: 
Netzteil-Kaufberatung 2017: Diese funf Punkte sollten Sie beachten

Ich würde das SF nehmen. Scheint mir vom P/L Verhältnis top zu sein mit 80 plus Platinum. Fürs gleiche geld gibts nur ein E10 mit Gold


----------



## Ramonx56 (7. Juli 2017)

Ich habe mich für das DPP11 550W entschieden, da es hochwertige Komponenten verwendet. Mein Exemplar ist sehr leise. Grafikkarte und selbst der CPU Kühler ist lauter. :ugy:
Hat mich bisher nicht im Stich gelassen und ist dazu noch sehr effizient. Außerdem ist es modular.(Außer der 24 Pin)
Aber die anderen Netzteile sollten auch völlig ausreichen.

Kleine Info: Der NACL Server scheint down zu sein. Ich bekomme keine WUs mehr.

Edit: Da Twitch bei mir auch nicht geht kann es auch an was anderen liegen. 
Falls der NACL doch geht habt nachsehen mit mir. 

Edit2: Twitch geht wieder. NACL nicht.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Juli 2017)

NaCl geht bei mir auch nicht.


----------



## Ramonx56 (8. Juli 2017)

Auch wenn das hier total Offtopic ist.
Sag mal habt ihr das schon mal erlebt, dass euch euer Smartphone sich beim Laden spontan dazu entschieden hat, dass es lieber ein Brandbeschleuniger wär ?
Und wer hätte es gedacht... es handelt sich um ein Samsung  (S3 Minni).
Während ich hier beim Falten im Forum stöberte, sah ich auf einmal rauch, das aus der nähe meines PCs kam. Also erstmal beide Steckerleisten abgeschaltet.
Hab erst meinen Augen nicht getraut. Der Netzteil Stecker wurde eins mit dem Handy 
Wäre das passiert, während ich nicht zuhause war, wäre das Haus vielleicht abgebrannt. Und die anderen hätten es dann auf meinen Falt PC geschoben.

Das Netzteil funktioniert aber noch einwandfrei. Das S3 auch... nur kann ich es nicht mehr laden. Da mein Akku leer ist kann ich es leider nicht mehr benutzen.
Weiß einer von euch, wie ich das Akku auch ohne mein S3 laden kann?
Und es ist auch ganz sicher der USB Port. Habe 2 Akkus (Beide Original) das laden geht bei beiden nicht mehr.
Ist jetzt gerade eben passiert.


----------



## Rarek (8. Juli 2017)

wenn man es entfernen kann, dann gibts sicherlich irgendwie eine ladeschale dafür
wenn es aber ein Fester Aku ist, dann siehts eher nach Sondermüll aus ... 

denn ich wüsste nicht, wie man nen Fixen Akku laden sollte, da das Akku dann meist sehr Speziell ist und besondere Zuneigung braucht


----------



## alexk94 (8. Juli 2017)

Den Akku könnte man wechseln, da das Handy etwas älter ist stehen die Chancen recht gut, da damals weniger Kleber und so genommen wurde. Meine Empfehlung wäre es aber das Handy zu wechseln, da wahrscheinlich die Ladeelektronik tot ist und durchs wechseln des Akkus noch mehr kaputt gehen könnte und im schlimmsten Fall das ganze Handy.


----------



## Ramonx56 (8. Juli 2017)

Das Akku ist austauschbar. Halte die Kontakte grad an mein altes Ace um das Akku zu Laden. Werde dann morgen mein altes Handy auseinanderbauen um mir ein externes Ladegerät zu basteln
Improvisieren muss sein.

Edit: Externes Ladegerät funktioniert. 
Also um das ganze nochmal zu erklären. Der Micro USB Port meines Handys ist abgeraucht. Nicht das Akku!
Da mein Galaxy Ace ein Li-Ionen Akku mit 3,7V verbaut hat, dachte ich mir, dass es auch mein 3,8V Li-Ionen Akku Laden könnte. Also gesagt getan. Akku 20 Min an die Kontakte des Galaxy Ace gehalten.
Danach wieder in meinem S3 Minni verbaut. Danach war dieses wieder zu 40% geladen.
Muss die Daten die da drauf sind nun noch irgendwie auf meinen PC bekommen. Wie ich das anstelle weiß ich noch nicht...
Urlaubsbilder von letzter Woche und so.

Edit: 1. Akku Kaputt 

Edit2: Da ich noch ein 2. Akku besitze werde ich mir dieses Ladegerät zulegen: Akku Battery Ladegerat Ladestation fur Samsung Galaxy S3 Mini i8190 i8200 i8190N  | eBay

Edit3: Akku vom Ace funktioniert auch mit dem S3. Nur wenn es Hochgefahren ist geht es wieder aus.

Edit4: Leider hat es das USB Netzteil vom Raspberry 3B auch mitgenommen. Es funktioniert doch nicht mehr so einwandfrei.


----------



## Mr.Knister (8. Juli 2017)

Das ist ja abenteuerlich 

Es gibt eine Vielzahl von Apps, die einen Daten über's Netzwerk transferieren lassen. Ich habe vor kurzem Primitive ftpd auf dem Handy und einen FTP-Client (Filezilla) als Gegenstück auf dem Computer benutzt.


----------



## JeansOn (8. Juli 2017)

@Ramonx56
Hast Du interesse, Dir fast kostenlos (ggf. Spende) helfen zu lassen?
Ein Repair Cafe besuchen - Repair Cafe

Deutschland, dann auf Bundesland klicken, Du wirst sicher was finden. 
Vielleicht ist es gut, abzuklären, ob man mit einem alten Handy kommen kann. Je nachdem, Nachbar-Café
Wäre schön, wenn wenigstens die Daten gesaved werden.


----------



## Ramonx56 (9. Juli 2017)

Danke für den Hinweis!
Ich hab schon hier und da mal mit Hardware rumgespielt und mein ACE früher ganz zerlegt und entwässert.
Wollte mir eh ein neues Handy zulegen. Denke mal ich könnte das Micro USB Dingsbumms ablöten und auf mein S3 wieder anbringen.
Nutze nun erstmal mein Altes Ace. Musste alles deinstallieren. Kann es nun nur noch zum Youtube Videos schauen verwenden. Selbst Messenger Dienste wie Whatts App passen nicht mehr drauf.
Außerdem ist das Akku von dem Handy schon sehr stark aufgebläht und hält nur 15 Minuten. Wenn mir der jetzt auch noch um die Ohren fliegt hab ich echt keine Lust mehr. 
Wenn man die ganze Zeit mit Powerbank rumrennt gehts.

Edit: Habe heute mit einem Schraubendreher im Micro USB Port rumgeprökelt.  
Da war wohl ein Pin vom Netzteil abgebrochen und in den Port gelangt. Nachdem dieser nun aber entfernt wurde, kann ich mein Handy wieder Laden.
Falls das Handy nun wieder läuft kann ich dann auch endlich meine Daten absichern. Ich bin beruhigt. 
Neues Handy gibt es dann aber trotzdem.

Ontopic: NACL läuft wieder!!


----------



## arcDaniel (9. Juli 2017)

Update zu meinen Bildschirm Standby Problem; also ich habe nun herausgefunden, dass es nicht das Falten selbst ist, welches den Standby verhindert, sondern nur FAHControl, also Problem noch einfacher gelöst.

Update zu meiner aktuellen Faltsituation; also das Falten heizt schon die Raumtemperatur etwas auf und bei den aktuellen Temperaturen bei uns... zudem ist mein Frauschen schwanger und sie klagt immer mehr wegen der Hitze... kurz werden etwas langsamer treten mit dem Falten, verspreche aber, dass ich noch dieses Jahr mindestens meine 200Mio voll mache.

Mit dem Mora spürt man die Hitze einfach nicht so direkt, weil sie langsam aber stetig über eine grossen Fläche abgegeben wird.


----------



## Cartesius (9. Juli 2017)

*NaCl funktioniert bei mir wieder! *
Ich lasse just in diesem Moment eine WU probehalber durchrechnen (und freue mich über 125 Punkte ).


----------



## mattinator (9. Juli 2017)

Irgendwie rechnet HFM.NET bei mir seit einigen Tagen die Punkte und PPD der Projekt-Historie komplett falsch aus. Hat jemand den gleichen Effekt ? Die Anzeige der aktiven Projekte scheint o.k. zu sein.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (11. Juli 2017)

WU 10496 nervt !

Soeben ist mein PC in einen Zeitlupenmodus verfallen. Um die Screenshoots machen zu können, mußte ich den Clienten Pausieren. Selbst ein Neustart half nicht. Habe nun auf Alzheimer umgestellt, um hoffentlich keine 10496er zu bekommen. 

Aktuell habe ich die 11406 und es läuft wie gewohnt sauber. Gesamt-CPU-Auslastung meines FX-8370e nun wieder bei 13% und nicht wie zuvor 85%.

PS: Der Client vertauscht in seiner Anzeige grundsätzlich die GPUs, es faltet die GTX 1060 3GB.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cartesius (11. Juli 2017)

@ binär:
Meiner Erfahrung (und Tests) nach kommt die 10496 immer! Egal ob du den F@H-Client auf 'Any' oder eine bestimmte Krankheit stellst. 

Allerdings überrascht es mich, dass dein System "einfriert". Bei meinem Pentium G3258 gibt es keine Probleme, der Rechner reagiert spontan wie immer. Allerdings läuft auch nur F@H, MSI-Afterburner, Speedfan & HFM.net. Gelgentlich starte ich mal Opera Neon, um neue Werte in die PPD-Tabelle einzutragen.


----------



## Ramonx56 (12. Juli 2017)

Da ich nun ein paar alte FAH Threads durchgelesen habe stellt sich mir die Frage, ob einige aus der Redaktion noch mit dabei sind?
Früher schienen diese ja recht aktiv mitzufalten. Falls noch welche mitfalten, würde ich mich freuen wenn ihr mir da einige Namen nennen würdet und wer dahinter Steckt. 
(Da ich mich für dessen Statistik interessiere)

Außerdem werden wir, wenn sich nichts ändert, in 3-4 Monaten wieder den 12. Team Rank erreichen. Das Linus Tech Tipps Team lässt stark nach.
Bei den Points Today schwankt unser Team oftmals sogar zwischen Platz 10 und 8.
Also weiter so. 

@Cartesius: Wusste gar nicht, dass der "Krankheits Regler" nur Deko ist.

@Foldinghomealone:
Ist die PN angekommen?
Würde nämlich deine 1070 gerne für mich falten lassen. 
Möchte dich mit meinem Spam nicht stressen, aber würde die 1070 schon gerne in Einsatz sehen! 
Mein Ziel ist es nämlich bis Mitte August die 20 Mio Marke zu knacken.


----------



## alexk94 (12. Juli 2017)

Ramonx56 schrieb:


> Möchte dich mit meinem Spam nicht stressen, aber würde die 1070 schon gerne in Einsatz sehen!



Klick mal bei mir auf die Kurzübersicht in der Signatur und gehe da mal auf Weekly. Dieser "kleine" Ausschlag der Punkte war hauptsächlich die gtx 1070. Ca. 90 % der Punkte in dieser Zeit (2 Wochen reine Faltzeit) kamen von ihr, der Rest von meiner RX 570. Das lohnt sich. Der gute führt auch eine Tabelle, wo du noch die Restfaltzeit (ca. alle 2 aktualisiert)  siehst. Noch was, wenn du es noch nicht weißt, Bezahlung ist nur in Steam-Gutscheinen möglich.


----------



## Ramonx56 (12. Juli 2017)

Ja PN mit meinen Nutzernamen, den Passkey und 20 Euro Steam Gutscheincode habe ich schon verschickt.
Vielleicht ist foldinghomealone auch gerade im Urlaub. 
Ist ja eigentlich egal wann 2 Wochen gefaltet wird. 


@Miningtopic: Das Mining scheint auch Folding@Home weiter voran zu treiben. Da das generelle Interesse an Mining und Distributed Computing zu steigen scheint.
Außerdem konnte ich einen sehr starken Anstieg der Average PPD vom Team Curecoin feststellen. Dieser war vor dem "Mining Boom" bei etwa 400M-450M PPD. Nun liegt das Team schon bei knapp 650M PPD.


----------



## brooker (13. Juli 2017)

Ramonx56 schrieb:
			
		

> @Miningtopic: Das Mining scheint auch Folding@Home weiter voran zu treiben. Da das generelle Interesse an Mining und Distributed Computing zu steigen scheint.
> Außerdem konnte ich einen sehr starken Anstieg der Average PPD vom Team Curecoin feststellen. Dieser war vor dem "Mining Boom" bei etwa 400M-450M PPD. Nun liegt das Team schon bei knapp 650M PPD.



Das Team finde ich in meiner Übersicht nicht. Ich bewerte es als Luftnummer, weil niemand einen realen Wert dahinter stellt bzw. es nicht in wertige VWährungen getauscht werden kann.

Diese Falter sollen lieber ins Team 70335 wechseln, da werden Sie für Ihren Einsatz herzlich begratzt und gewertschätzt.


----------



## brooker (13. Juli 2017)

... meine Damen und Herren, hier muss gepusht werden. Wer dabei ist, bitte einen Post und Like sowie verteilen! 

"Gamer folden gegen die Vergesslichkeit" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Alzheimer-Tages ab 21.09.2017


----------



## JayTea (13. Juli 2017)

Es geht wohl um dieses Team?!      Homepage
Das habe ich auch noch nie richtig geschnallt, was die da womit vergütet bekommen und was dieser elendlange Zusatz soll, der hinter deren Name angehängt ist. Und was fusioniert da zusammen? CureCoin und FLDC (FoldingCoin). Sind das auch beides Kryptowährungen wie BC? 
Brookers Vorschlag find ich auf jeden Fall diskutabel.


----------



## Ramonx56 (14. Juli 2017)

brooker schrieb:


> Das Team finde ich in meiner Übersicht nicht. Ich bewerte es als Luftnummer, weil niemand einen realen Wert dahinter stellt bzw. es nicht in wertige VWährungen getauscht werden kann.
> 
> Diese Falter sollen lieber ins Team 70335 wechseln, da werden Sie für Ihren Einsatz herzlich begratzt und gewertschätzt.




Zwar kann man Curecoins nicht unbedingt in "echte Währungen" getauscht werden, aber sie werden trotzdem gehandelt. Wie hier im Thread beschrieben, könnte man die Curecoins in Bitcoin tauschen und dann die Bitcoins verkaufen.
Selling process, and where are we headed? – Curecoin.net

Wird man damit reich? Bestimmt nicht, aber für Leute die eine 1080TI besitzen aber nicht das nötige Kleingeld haben 24/7 zu falten, können mit Curecoin so wenigstens die Stromkosten decken!
Ob da ein echter Wert dahintersteckt sei mal dahingestellt. Ich glaube Curecoin beschreibt den Wert, der hinter der Währung steht als Arbeit für die Forschung, die natürlich einen gewissen Wert besitzt. Wie hoch dieser Wert nun ist entscheidet der Markt
(Wenn ich das ganze richtig verstanden habe - Falls nicht korrigiert mich!)

Werde mich demnächst, wenn ich meinen Führerschein in der Hand habe, intensiver mit dem Thema auseinandersetzen. Würde gerne fürs Folden mit Curecoins belohnt werden und im Team PCGH bleiben.
Falls das möglich ist, kann ich mir vorstellen eine 1080TI zu kaufen und zum 16/7 Falter zu werden. Denn laut Curecoin Calculator macht man mit einer 1080TI mehr Curecoins als man für das Decken der Stromkosten benötigen würde.

Im Tutorial wird zwar erwähnt, dass man das CureCoin Team eintragen muss aber ich werde mir aus Spaß mal einen neuen Account erstellen und testen, ob ich trotz Team PCGH Curecoins erhalte. Falls dies der Fall sein sollte, würde ich allen 24/7 Faltern das ganze empfehlen um das meiste der Stromkosten decken zu können. Falls das schon einer von euch probiert hat, würde ich mich über einen genauen Erfahrungsbericht freuen. 
Eigentlich hätte Curecoin das anders angehen müssen... .Sie hätten nicht nach prozentualen Anteil der eigenen PPD vom Team Curecoin die Mitglieder mit Curecoins belohnen sollen, sondern über sämtliche Teams hinweg.
So das die CureCoins an alle Mitglieder, die sich angemeldet haben und eine Wallet besitzen, vergeben werden. Ganz egal welchen Team man angehört. Vielleicht könnten die das in Zukunft noch verbessern, indem mit Stanford zusammen gearbeitet wird.

Zwar geht es hier um das Team PCGH aber man sollte immer noch im Hinterkopf bewahren, dass es sich hier um Forschung handelt und dass diese Krankheiten mit dem Folding bekämpft werden sollen.
Falls ich mir aufgrund der "Vergütung" einen dedizierten Falt-PC leisten kann der 24/7 läuft, dann sollte das auch in euren Interesse sein. Ich würde dem Team zwar treu bleiben und weiterhin für PCGH Punkte sammeln, aber auch hier und da mal für Curecoin folden, um die Stromkosten zu decken. Denn seien wir mal ehrlich, lieber für PCGH und Curecoin parallel falten als nur für PCGH zu falten und seinen PC aufgrund der Stromkosten ausgeschaltet lassen. Denn ich falte nicht nur für die Punkte, sondern in erster Linie für die Grundlagenforschung. Die Punkte sind für mich nur ein Indikator wie viel schon geleistet wurde. 

Hoffe mal, dass sich hier keiner durch angegriffen fühlt. Oder sich direkt auf mich stürzt, weil ich darüber nachdenke für ein anderes Team zu folden und das hier auch noch öffentlich in der Rumpelkammer anspreche. 
Ich denke nur über diese Möglichkeit nach, um meinen Beitrag in Zukunft vielleicht erhöhen zu können.
Möchte das Thema erstmal hier ganz in Ruhe diskutieren. Dafür ist der Thread ja da. 
Selbst wenn ich irgendwann mal parallel falte, werde ich hier natürlich weiterhin im Team aktiv bleiben und bei Falt-Aktionswochen weiterhin 24/7 fürs PCGH Team falten.


----------



## SimonSlowfood (14. Juli 2017)

Ich muss mir das mit dem Curecoin auch mal anschauen. klingt sicher interessant und der vorschlag von  Ramonx56 die 24/7 falter dadurch finanziell zu entlasten ist sicher nicht verkehrt.


----------



## DOcean (14. Juli 2017)

Ramonx56 schrieb:


> Im Tutorial wird zwar erwähnt, dass man das CureCoin Team eintragen muss aber ich werde mir aus Spaß mal einen neuen Account erstellen und testen, ob ich trotz Team PCGH Curecoins erhalte. Falls dies der Fall sein sollte, würde ich allen 24/7 Faltern das ganze empfehlen um das meiste der Stromkosten decken zu können. Falls das schon einer von euch probiert hat, würde ich mich über einen genauen Erfahrungsbericht freuen.
> Eigentlich hätte Curecoin das anders angehen müssen... .Sie hätten nicht nach prozentualen Anteil der eigenen PPD vom Team Curecoin die Mitglieder mit Curecoins belohnen sollen, sondern über sämtliche Teams hinweg.
> So das die CureCoins an alle Mitglieder, die sich angemeldet haben und eine Wallet besitzen, vergeben werden. Ganz egal welchen Team man angehört. Vielleicht könnten die das in Zukunft noch verbessern, indem mit Stanford zusammen gearbeitet wird.



-> I do not see my cure coin – Curecoin.net geht wohl nicht...


----------



## Ramonx56 (14. Juli 2017)

Hier kann man sich ausrechnen wie viel Gewinn mit Curecoin erwirtschaftet werden kann:
Folding Profit Calculator | Curecoin.net
Curecoin (CURE) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap


----------



## Mr.Knister (14. Juli 2017)

Ich glaube, da muss man bei Difficulty/Team PPD noch ca. 700,000,000 statt 20,000,000 eingeben. Strompreis in Euro x1,15. Ich bekäme mit meinem (nicht top-effizienten) System ca. ein fünftel wieder raus.

Break-even (alleine für den Strom, Anschaffung außen vor) läge aktuell bei 5600 PPD/W für einen Strompreis von 0,28€ ($0.32), wenn ich mich nicht verrechnet habe.

Natürlich ohne den eigentlichen Nutzen des Faltens in Betracht zu ziehen...

Was die Funktionsweise des Ganzen angeht, bin ich auch kein Experte, aber hier ein Erklärungsversuch:

So wie ich das verstehe, sind die rechenintensiven Aufgaben bei konventionellen Währungen vor allem dazu da, Schwierigkeit herzustellen, damit es ein sinnvolles Kriterium gibt, nach dem man das Geld verteilt (+ eine Menge Geldtheoretischer Überlegungen und vielleicht ein bisschen Verwaltungsaufwand von Transaktionen). Es muss nur _zuverlässig _bestimmt werden können, wer wieviel Aufwand betrieben hat, um sich an der Währung zu beteiligen.

Curecoin, Gridcoin und wie sie alle heißen verzichten auf eigene, "sinnlose" Arbeitsbeschaffungsmaßnahmen und bedienen sich stattdessen bei den Punktesystemen von Folding@home und BOINC, um die eingesetzte Rechenleistung zu bestimmen. Und so schlägt man zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe: Forschung unterstützen und Cryptowährungen betreiben.


----------



## JayTea (14. Juli 2017)

...und wo kommt dann dabei die Kohle (oder andere Vergütungen wie Kryptowährungen) her, die dafür gezahlt wird?


----------



## SimonSlowfood (14. Juli 2017)

Wie bei allen Cryptowährungen aus dem "Nichts". Irgendjemand ist bereit die gegen Bitcoins zu tauschen und die wiederum kauft jemand für € ab.


----------



## JayTea (14. Juli 2017)

Ich habs mir fast gedacht  aber mir ist das zu abgefahren und realitätsfern.
Bei mir bleibt alles wie gehabt. Ich habe schon nichts mit Paypal am Hut und erstrecht nichts mit kryptischen Währungen. 

Wenn sich das jemand mal genauer zu Gemüte führt, bin ich auf einen Erfahrungsbericht gespannt!


----------



## ebastler (14. Juli 2017)

"Folding at Home" mal anders 
Folding homes - GIF on Imgur


----------



## Mr.Knister (15. Juli 2017)

SimonSlowfood schrieb:


> Irgendjemand ist bereit die gegen Bitcoins zu tauschen und die wiederum kauft jemand für € ab.



Und der Euro funktioniert genauso. Was unterscheidet die Bytes auf deinem Bankkonto, oder von mir aus auch den Papierlappen mit Zahlen drauf, von ein paar Bytes in der Blockchain eines *Coin-Netzwerkes? Der Euro mag stabiler sein, weil der ganze Euroraum mit seiner Wirtschaft dahinter steht, aber sonst? Funktioniert alles nur, wenn alle/ein Großteil der Beteiligten dem Konstrukt Vertrauen entgegenbringen.

Das einzige nicht realitätsferne Konzept wäre, wieder Rohstoffe wie Gold zum Handeln zu benutzen. Wobei, warum ist das eigentlich nochmal so viel wert?


----------



## JayTea (15. Juli 2017)

Bei mir löst der reale Anblick von Gold deutlich größere Gefühle aus, als die Vorstellung von BC bzw von “ein paar Bytes in der Blockchain eines Coin-Netzwerkes“!! 
Da man aber im Notfall beides nicht essen kann, bin ich für einen (Tausch)Handel mit Nahrungsmitteln.


----------



## brooker (15. Juli 2017)

SimonSlowfood schrieb:


> Irgendjemand ist bereit die gegen Bitcoins zu tauschen und die wiederum kauft jemand für € ab.



Und genau hier liegt der Hase im Peffer. BTC arbeitet mit Hochdruck seit Jahren daran anerkannt und seriös zu sein. Abgesehen von knapp 10 weiteren virtuellen Währungen sind die anderen "nur" Trittbrettfahrer" die auf den Trend aufspringen. Mit sehr hohen Wahrscheinlichkeit werden dort nie die Werte dahinter gestellt, dass das versprochene oder prognostizierte dabei rumkommt! Gewinnen tut nur der Initiator! Meine Empfehlung - Fingerweg und Zeit mit was sinnvollem nutzen!

PS: Denn es ist kein Problem eine eigene VWährung aufzumachen


----------



## mattinator (15. Juli 2017)

Kurz mal OT:


Mr.Knister schrieb:


> Und der Euro funktioniert genauso. Was unterscheidet die Bytes auf deinem Bankkonto, oder von mir aus auch den Papierlappen mit Zahlen drauf, von ein paar Bytes in der Blockchain eines *Coin-Netzwerkes?


Dass der Gegenwert der "normalen" Währungen ein in der Wirtschaft geschaffener Mehrwehrt ist. Auch wenn er in der momentan existierenden freien Marktwirtschaft zum großen Teil durch den Marktwert dominiert und durch andere Manipulationen verfälscht wird.


----------



## JayTea (16. Juli 2017)

Ich hatte den Client seit Freitagabend alleine gelassen.
Als ich nun wieder an den PC ging war folgende Fehlermeldung



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


im Vordergrund.
Laut Log war die letzte WU fertig berechnet und hochgeladen worden.
Eine neue bereits geladene WU hing im Client bei 0,00% fest. Daraufhin habe ich den Client pausiert und abgewartet. Beim anschließenden Klick auf "Fold" wurde diese WU jedoch gestartet und läuft seitdem. (Wegen der langen Zeitspanne zwischen Download und Start mit geringen/m PPD/Credit.)
Log: (Ein paar wichtige Stellen habe ich rot markiert.)


Spoiler



09:12:56:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 5000000 out of 5000000 steps (100%)
09:12:57:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:80
09:12:58:WU01:FS01:0x21:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
09:12:58:WU01:FS01:0x21:Saving result file checkpointState.xml
09:12:58:WU01:FS01:0x21:Saving result file checkpt.crc
09:12:58:WU01:FS01:0x21:Saving result file log.txt
09:12:58:WU01:FS01:0x21:Saving result file positions.xtc
09:12:58:WU00:FS01:Assigned to work server 171.67.108.157
09:12:58:WU01:FS01:0x21:Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
09:12:58:WU00:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: RUNNING gpu:0:GM206 [GeForce GTX 960] 2308 from 171.67.108.157
09:12:58:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.157:8080
09:12:58:WU01:FS01:FahCore returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
09:12:58:WU01:FS01:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:11431 run:2 clone:40 gen:115 core:0x21 unit:0x000000848ca304e858e137b8409664ec
09:12:58:WU01:FS01:Uploading 18.11MiB to 140.163.4.232
09:12:58:WU00:FS01ownloading 5.17MiB
09:12:58:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 140.163.4.232:8080
09:13:01:WU00:FS01ownload complete
09:13:01:WU00:FS01:Received Unit: id:00 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:9414 run:154 clone:0 gen:368 core:0x21 unit:0x000001baab436c9d585e06918452d5c7
09:13:01:WU00:FS01:Starting
09:13:01:WU00:FS01:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/ProgramData/FAHClient/cores/fahwebx.stanford.edu/cores/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_21.fah/FahCore_21.exe -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 10156 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia -tmax=65 -twait=900
09:13:01:WU00:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 10596
09:13:01:WU00:FS01:Core PID:5996
09:13:01:WU00:FS01:FahCore 0x21 started
09:13:02:WU00:FS01:0x21:*********************** Log Started 2017-07-16T09:13:01Z ***********************
09:13:02:WU00:FS01:0x21roject: 9414 (Run 154, Clone 0, Gen 368)
09:13:02:WU00:FS01:0x21:Unit: 0x000001baab436c9d585e06918452d5c7
09:13:02:WU00:FS01:0x21:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
09:13:02:WU00:FS01:0x21:Machine: 1
09:13:02:WU00:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file core.xml
09:13:02:WU00:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file integrator.xml
09:13:02:WU00:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file state.xml
09:13:02:WU00:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file system.xml
09:13:02:WU00:FS01:0x21igital signatures verified
09:13:02:WU00:FS01:0x21:Folding@home GPU Core21 Folding@home Core
09:13:02:WU00:FS01:0x21:Version 0.0.18
09:13:04:WU01:FS01:Upload 6.56%
09:13:10:WU01:FS01:Upload 26.22%
09:13:16:WU01:FS01:Upload 47.96%
09:13:22:WU01:FS01:Upload 70.39%
09:13:28:WU01:FS01:Upload 83.50%
09:13:33:WU01:FS01:Upload complete
09:13:33:WU01:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
09:13:33:WU01:FS01:Final credit estimate, 76233.00 points
09:13:33:WU01:FS01:Cleaning up
14:21:18:FS01aused
14:21:18:FS01:Shutting core down
14:21:18:WU00:FS01:0x21:WARNING:Console control signal 1 on PID 5996
14:21:18:WU00:FS01:0x21:Exiting, please wait. . .
14:21:32:Removing old file 'configs/config-20170312-120259.xml'
14:21:32:Saving configuration to config.xml
14:21:32:<config>
14:21:32:  <!-- Network -->
14:21:32:  <proxy v=':8080'/>
14:21:32:
14:21:32:  <!-- Slot Control -->
14:21:32:  <power v='full'/>
14:21:32:
14:21:32:  <!-- User Information -->
14:21:32:  <passkey v='********************************'/>
14:21:32:  <team v='70335'/>
14:21:32:  <user v='JayTea'/>
14:21:32:
14:21:32:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
14:21:32:  <slot id='1' type='GPU'>
14:21:32:    <extra-core-args v='-tmax=65 -twait=900'/>
14:21:32:    <next-unit-percentage v='100'/>
14:21:32:    <pause-on-start v='true'/>
14:21:32:    <paused v='true'/>
14:21:32:  </slot>
14:21:32:</config>
14:22:19:WARNING:FS01:Killing WU00
14:22:19:WU00:FS01:FahCore returned: INTERRUPTED (102 = 0x66)
14:22:42:FS01:Unpaused
14:22:42:WU00:FS01:Starting
14:22:42:WU00:FS01:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/ProgramData/FAHClient/cores/fahwebx.stanford.edu/cores/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_21.fah/FahCore_21.exe -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 10156 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia -tmax=65 -twait=900
14:22:42:WU00:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 9380
14:22:42:WU00:FS01:Core PID:10132
14:22:42:WU00:FS01:FahCore 0x21 started


Als ich die Fehlermeldung danach geschlossen habe, hat der Client darauf nicht reagiert.


----------



## SimonSlowfood (17. Juli 2017)

mattinator schrieb:


> Kurz mal OT:
> 
> Dass der Gegenwert der "normalen" Währungen ein in der Wirtschaft geschaffener Mehrwehrt ist. Auch wenn er in der momentan existierenden freien Marktwirtschaft zum großen Teil durch den Marktwert dominiert und durch andere Manipulationen verfälscht wird.



Und da setzt der Curecoin meines Erachtens an. Er lässt nicht einfach irgendwelche schweren Formeln ausrechnen um die Ausschüttung der Währung zu regulieren, sondern die Faltleistung (mehrwert ist also die ermöglichung von Grundlagenforschung). Also eigentlich kein blödes Konzept, nur muss eben jemand mit dieser Währung handeln.


----------



## JayTea (17. Juli 2017)

Heute Nacht genau wieder das gleiche Problem aber mit anderem Projekt (P9415). 


Spoiler



03:19:54:WU01:FS01:Cleaning up
******************************* Date: 2017-07-17 *******************************
09:41:41:FS01aused
09:41:41:FS01:Shutting core down
09:41:41:WU00:FS01:0x21:WARNING:Console control signal 1 on PID 8124
09:41:41:WU00:FS01:0x21:Exiting, please wait. . .
09:42:34:Removing old file 'configs/config-20170401-111123.xml'
09:42:34:Saving configuration to config.xml
09:42:34:<config>
09:42:34:  <!-- Network -->
09:42:34:  <proxy v=':8080'/>
09:42:34:
09:42:34:  <!-- Slot Control -->
09:42:34:  <power v='full'/>
09:42:34:
09:42:34:  <!-- User Information -->
09:42:34:  <passkey v='********************************'/>
09:42:34:  <team v='70335'/>
09:42:34:  <user v='JayTea'/>
09:42:34:
09:42:34:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
09:42:34:  <slot id='1' type='GPU'>
09:42:34:    <extra-core-args v='-tmax=65 -twait=900'/>
09:42:34:    <next-unit-percentage v='100'/>
09:42:34:    <pause-on-start v='true'/>
09:42:34:    <paused v='true'/>
09:42:34:  </slot>
09:42:34:</config>
09:42:42:WARNING:FS01:Killing WU00
09:42:42:WU00:FS01:FahCore returned: INTERRUPTED (102 = 0x66)
09:43:00:FS01:Unpaused
09:43:00:WU00:FS01:Starting
09:43:00:WU00:FS01:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/ProgramData/FAHClient/cores/fahwebx.stanford.edu/cores/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_21.fah/FahCore_21.exe -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 10156 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia -tmax=65 -twait=900
09:43:00:WU00:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 772
09:43:00:WU00:FS01:Core PID:8984
09:43:00:WU00:FS01:FahCore 0x21 started
09:43:00:WU00:FS01:0x21:*********************** Log Started 2017-07-17T09:43:00Z ***********************
09:43:00:WU00:FS01:0x21roject: 9415 (Run 280, Clone 0, Gen 62)
09:43:00:WU00:FS01:0x21:Unit: 0x00000053ab436c9d585e06cb80c0d9c9
09:43:00:WU00:FS01:0x21:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
09:43:00:WU00:FS01:0x21:Machine: 1
09:43:00:WU00:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file core.xml
09:43:00:WU00:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file integrator.xml
09:43:00:WU00:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file state.xml
09:43:00:WU00:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file system.xml
09:43:00:WU00:FS01:0x21igital signatures verified
09:43:00:WU00:FS01:0x21:Folding@home GPU Core21 Folding@home Core
09:43:00:WU00:FS01:0x21:Version 0.0.18
09:43:01:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 0 out of 6250000 steps (0%)
09:43:01:WU00:FS01:0x21:Core21 Folding@home Core: single GPU Temperature Control enabled, tmax: 65 twait: 900
09:43:35:Removing old file 'configs/config-20170401-112133.xml'
09:43:35:Saving configuration to config.xml
09:43:35:<config>
09:43:35:  <!-- Network -->
09:43:35:  <proxy v=':8080'/>
09:43:35:
09:43:35:  <!-- Slot Control -->
09:43:35:  <power v='full'/>
09:43:35:
09:43:35:  <!-- User Information -->
09:43:35:  <passkey v='********************************'/>
09:43:35:  <team v='70335'/>
09:43:35:  <user v='JayTea'/>
09:43:35:
09:43:35:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
09:43:35:  <slot id='1' type='GPU'>
09:43:35:    <extra-core-args v='-tmax=65 -twait=900'/>
09:43:35:    <next-unit-percentage v='100'/>
09:43:35:    <pause-on-start v='true'/>
09:43:35:  </slot>
09:43:35:</config>
09:44:49:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 62500 out of 6250000 steps (1%)


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Juli 2017)

*Sch****ade eigentlich*

Nur zur Info

Folding@home stats report produziert einen "server-error"
Also nicht  wenn ihr nur *NULLEN* produziert - ich versuche auch stark zu sein


----------



## Ramonx56 (18. Juli 2017)

Na toll... und das 16K Punkte bevor ich meinen 10 Mio Meilenstein erreicht hätte  

Demnächst wird auch mit diesem schönen Stück gefaltet: ASUS ZenFone 3 (ZE552KL) 64 GB Sapphire Black Dual SIM  Smartphone - MediaMarkt
Ich hoffe mal, dass man bei der Handy APP demnächst auch mal Name, Passkey und Team eingeben kann.
Dank Powerbank könnte ich sogar unterwegs Falten. Geht das auch über mobiles Netz oder muss man WLAN haben? Sonst müsste ich nochmal ein paar Einstellungen bei meinem Raspberry PI 3B vornehmen.
Dieser kann nämlich mithilfe meines GSM Sticks WLAN zu Verfügung stellen. 

@arcDaniel:





arcDaniel schrieb:


> Was gibt es do gross zu sagen... Ich habe "nur" ein  Wileyfox Swift (Preis/Leistung, das beste Smartphone welches ich je besass) mit einem Snapdragon 415 und ich lass die App einfach laufen. Was ich dazu beitrage weiss ich nicht einmal. Was ich nur schade finde, dass man die Bedingungen nicht ändern kann.
> 
> Auf meiner Arbeit hängt mein Handy zu 90% an der Dose und kann nicht falten, da kein Wifi, dabei habe ich einen Daten Flatrate, was mir keine Mehrkosten verursachen würde.



Ein Raspberry PI 3B und einen GSM Stick für 30 Euro:
Huawei E3531 Surfstick (Habe ich für mein Schulprojekt verwendet)
HUAWEI E3531 SurfStick schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor
SIM Karte rein und das teil läuft 
Dann ein bisschen Ahnung von Netzwerken und 2-3 Tutorials weiter und schon läuft das ganze. 
Hier habe ich mal ein kleines Tutorial geschrieben. So oder so ähnlich wirds gemacht(Ganz unten) [HowTo] Folding @ Home für Android
Zuhause verwende ich meinen eigenen bisher nur als WLAN Acess Point, damit ich bei mir oben auch WLAN habe anstatt nur Powerline für meinen PC.
Router->DLAN->Steckdose->DLAN->PC->USB to Ethernet Adapter->Raspberry PI->WLAN fähiges Gerät, wie z.B. Smartphones, Tablets, Laptops usw.. Klappt wunderbar 





EDIT: Die Stats scheinen wieder Online zu sein! 
Endlich habe ich meinen ersten persönlichen Meilenstein erreicht. Die 10 Millionen Punkte Marke. 
Ganz "zufällig" habe ich auch genau 2000 WUs. 
Auf die nächsten 10 Millionen


----------



## SimonSlowfood (19. Juli 2017)

Ramonx56 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal, dass man bei der Handy APP demnächst auch mal Name, Passkey und Team eingeben kann.



Irgendwo im folding forum hab ich mal was gelesen, dass das sehr unwahrscheinlich ist, da die Zusammenarbeit mit Sony beendet ist und da auch nichts geplant ist.


----------



## JayTea (19. Juli 2017)

Was ich beim Smartphone auch ziemlich bedenklich finde ist, dass man den Akku immer sehr voll prügelt und das reichlich stressig (chemisch/physikalisch) für den ist. Nach einem Jahr hat er dann bloß noch 50 (?) Prozent seiner Kapazität und muss bald ausgetauscht werden, weil das Gerät sonst seinem üblichen, mobilen Einsatz nicht mehr gerecht werden kann? Für eine Powerbank gilt das natürlich genauso. Das wäre mir der Aufwand und die Produktion von Elektroschrott nicht wert...


----------



## Bumblebee (19. Juli 2017)

Ramonx56 schrieb:


> EDIT: Die Stats scheinen wieder Online zu sein!



Ja, stimmt schon - ich kriech aber noch unter den Tischen rum und suche die fehlenden Punkte .... 



Ramonx56 schrieb:


> Endlich habe ich meinen ersten persönlichen Meilenstein erreicht. Die 10 Millionen Punkte Marke.
> Ganz "zufällig" habe ich auch genau 2000 WUs.
> Auf die nächsten 10 Millionen



Grats Bro - hast du fein gemacht


----------



## wait (19. Juli 2017)

Moin liebe Falter,

Kann mir vielleicht jemand eine gut 6 Kanal- Lüftersteuerung empfehlen?
Meine hat gerade den Geist aufgegeben und jetzt isses a bissel warm im dem Gehäuse.

Gruß 
wait


----------



## JayTea (19. Juli 2017)

Direkt empfehlen kann ich dir keine. Habe schnell mal bei Aquatuning geguckt: *klick*
Was sind denn deine Ansprüche? 3Pin oder 4Pin PWM? Drehregler oder (Touch)screen? Phobya sollte nicht allzu schelcht sein.  Bei YT gibts häufig Tests zu soetwas.
Zum Testen was die Kühlung bei den aktuellen Temps sagt (RT: 25°C), um abzupeilen was während der Faltwoche geht, habe ich einen CPU-Slot dazugepackt.
Ergebnis: 0xa7 WU, 6700K@4,2GHz@1,2V@6 Threads, CPU-gesamt zu 95-98% ausgelastet, Wassertemp wird schwierig unter 30°C zu halten, sie ist um knapp 1K angestiegen , TPF der GPU-WU ist dabei um 1-2 Sekunden gestiegen!


----------



## wait (19. Juli 2017)

JayTea Danke Dir für die Info.

Ich habe mir jetzt auf die schnelle > Lamptron FC Touch Fan Controller 5,25 Zoll - black bestellt.
Sonst ist's ja nix mit Falten.
Die Lüfter auf dem Board anschließen ginge ja auch, aber dazu habe ich jetzt keine Lust.
Vielleicht lege ich mir Ersatzweise noch eine auf Lager.


----------



## alexk94 (19. Juli 2017)

Da wir gerade beim Thema Lüfter sind. Ich habe hier einen be quiet! Pure Rock Slim als CPU-Lüfter. Da das Rattern immer noch da ist, gehe ich davon aus, dass das Lüfterlager einen weg hat. Nun will ich den Lüfter austauschen. 

Aktuell befindet sich auf den Kühler ein be quiet! Pure Wings 2, 92mm PWM. Geplant ist ein Noctua NF-A9 PWM. Meine Sorge ist die, das der Lüfter und die Halteklammern vom CPU-Kühler sich nicht miteinander vertragen. Könnte es da Probleme geben?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Juli 2017)

@alexk94:
Bevor du den Lüfter tauscht, hast du schon das Lager geölt?

Meiner Erfahrung nach kann man so ~95% aller Lüfter wieder leise bekommen.

Ich selber verwende WD40.

Gesendet von meinem XT1032 mit Tapatalk


----------



## JayTea (19. Juli 2017)

@wait
Das Ding hier? 30W/Kanal ist ordentlich!   Ich kenne den Hersteller nicht, drum darfst du nach Inbetriebnahme gerne etwas zur Qualität etc. schreiben! 
Welches Board hast du verbaut? ich habe alle meine 5 PWM-Lüfter drangeklemmt und regel sie zufriedenstellend über die ASUS-Software. 

@alexk94: Ich weiß jetzt nicht welchen Kühler du hast bzw. wie genau die "Halteklammern" aussehen aber spätestens wenn du die  "Anti Vibrations Pads" am Noctualüfter entfernst, sollte es klappen.
Nachtrag: Jau, mit WD40 habe ich auch schon den ein oder anderen Lüfter wieder fit werden lassen!


----------



## alexk94 (19. Juli 2017)

Nein, noch nie und leider auch kein Plan, wie das geht. Ich glaube aber, dass das keinen Sinn macht bei mir nur wegen 1 Lüfter extra dafür Öl zu kaufen. Aber theoretisch könnte der geplante Lüfter mit den Klammern am Kühler laufen?

@JayTea:

ein be quiet Pure Rock Slim


----------



## DOcean (19. Juli 2017)

alexk94 schrieb:


> dass das keinen Sinn macht bei mir nur wegen 1 Lüfter extra dafür Öl zu kaufen.



WD40 sollte jeder zu Hause haben, ist ein Universal Anti-Quietsch Schmier Löse Öl... geht einfach für alles


----------



## wait (19. Juli 2017)

Das hier:

Asrock Fatal1ty Z270 Gaming K6


----------



## JayTea (19. Juli 2017)

@alexk94: ich wüsste nicht, warum das mit einem anderen Lüfter mit denselben Maßen (92x92x25 mm) nicht ebenfalls passen sollte! 
WD40 ist günstig und gibts zeitweise auch immer mal wieder beim Discounter. Ich sprühe mir dazu etwas von dem Öl in einem alten Marmeladedeckel o.ä. und halte dann ein schräg abgeschnittenes Plastikröhrchen (von einem Wattestäbchen für die Ohren) rein; manchmal liegt auch ein rotes Röhrchen zum Sprühen dabei. Da saugt sich eine kleine Menge von dem Öl nach oben und wenn ich es an die Lüfternarbe halte, dann kommts wieder raus wo ich es haben will. Um die Nabe freizulegen, musst du den runden, mittig plazierten Aufkleber ein Stück abziehen. Wenn der Lüfter eh schrottig ist, versuchs mal mit Sonnenblumenöl oder dergleichen wenn du nicht extra etwas kaufen möchtest. Lieber kein Olivenöl sondern besser ein geschmacksneutrales Öl. 

@wait: dann hast du doch wunderbare (5 Stück) Anschlüsse am Mainboard um die Lüfter anzuschließen. Regeln kannst du sie dann mit der AsRock Fan-Tastic Software.


----------



## wait (19. Juli 2017)

@JayTea
Schon klar, aber wenn man sich an eine Lüftersteuerung gewöhnt hat.
Das Teil ist bestellt und sollte spätestens am Freitag eintreffen.


----------



## alexk94 (19. Juli 2017)

@JayTea

Danke für die Anleitung, aber ich lasse das einfach und hole mir den Lüfter Noctua NF-A9 PWM. Die Sorge ist die, dass die Halteklammern, durch die etwas abstehenden Vibrationsdämpfer vom Lüfter, sich nicht richtig am Kühler befestigen lassen. Ich melde mich dann, ob es ein Erfolg war oder nicht.


----------



## JayTea (19. Juli 2017)

Die Anti-Vibrations-Pads kannst du ganz einfach entfernen! 
Kannst es auch erstmal mit denen versuchen, denn die verdicken den Rahmen des Lüfters wirklich nur ganz wenig bzw. werden von der Befestigungsspange eingedrückt, sodass die Fixierung etwas stärker ist.
Genau, schaust du einfach mal und berichtest dann.


----------



## Ramonx56 (19. Juli 2017)

Was haltet ihr hiervon:
Ecosia

Bin am überlegen, ob ich Ecosia als Standardsuchmaschine verwenden sollte.
Dann könnte ich neben dem Falten auch noch ein paar Bäumchen pflanzen lassen.
Meint ihr die Pflanzen wirklich Bäume mit den Werbeeinnahmen dieser Suchmaschine?
Falls man irgendwas mit Ecosia nicht finde, kann man ja flott auf Google switchen.


----------



## arcDaniel (20. Juli 2017)

Ich habe ins Auge gefasst mit dem Falten aufzuhören 

Es nervt mich immer mehr, dass ich meinen Rechner nicht so nutzen kann wie ich möchte. Teils durch Einschränkungen während des Faltens und für das Falten (will jetzt nicht alle aufzählen), teils weil ich keine laufende WU abbrechen möchte, was ein spontanes Zocken in meiner doch sehr eingeschränkten Freizeit unmöglich macht.
Da die Geburt von meinem zweiten Sohn kurz bevor steht, wird sich die Situation mit meiner Freizeit sicherlich nicht verbessern.

Wenn ich in die Zukunft sehe, möchte ich schon einen 4K Monitor, allerdings mit einer variablen Sync Möglichkeit. Als Freund von offenen Standards bevorzuge ich Freesync, also würde auch eine AMD GPU ins System wandern.
Bei den AMD GPU’s würde mich nicht mal die geringere Punkte Ausbeute stören, sondern eher schlechte Effizienz. Wo beim Einsatz fürs gelegentliche zocken, sogar 200Watt Mehrverbrauch übers Jahr verschwindend gering wäre, würde das aber beim Falten um einiges anders aussehen, auch bei (für mich) sehr günstigen Strompreisen.

Einen Zweitrechner nur zum Falten? Habe ich mir auch schon überlegt, jedoch würde dies wiederum kostbare Freizeit verschlingen. Zudem würde es wiederrum Kosten verursachen.
Hier möchte ich anmerken, dass die Kosten nicht das primäre Problem ist, sondern eher ob dieser Betrag, nicht besser in einem anderen Projekt, was der Bekämpfung von Krankheiten nutzen kann, angelegt wäre.

Da dies aber nicht Morgen der Fall sein wird, werde ich wie versprochen dieses Jahr noch die 200Mio fertig falten und auch an Faltaktionen teilnehmen, denke aber, dass ich ich mich vom 24/7 Falten verabschieden werde.



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## brooker (20. Juli 2017)

Hallo Daniel,

das klingt für mich nach harten Worten, die ich jedoch sehr gut nachvollziehen kann. Bezüglich eines separaten Faltrechners könnte und möchte ich Dir problemlos helfen. Ich habe aus den Spende soviel geeignete Hardware vorrätig, dass Du bis auf den Strom keine weitere Kosten hast - und das ist wirklich so. Ich würde Dir sehr gern die Hardware stellen. Bei Interesse bitte PN.


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Juli 2017)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Ich habe ins Auge gefasst mit dem Falten aufzuhören  ....



... fasse mich kurz ...
Ich verstehe dich (sehr gut)
Und das Falten darf *NIE* zu Einschränkungen führen; es soll immer ein Dürfen und nie ein Müssen sein.


----------



## JayTea (20. Juli 2017)

Och nööö, was ist denn in letzter Zeit bei mir looos!? 


Spoiler



12:14:20:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 2000000 out of 6250000 steps (32%)
12:14:33:WU02:FS01:0x21:ERROR:exception: Error downloading array energyBuffer: clEnqueueReadBuffer (-5)
12:14:33:WU02:FS01:0x21:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
12:14:33:WU02:FS01:0x21:Saving result file log.txt
12:14:33:WU02:FS01:0x21:Folding@home Core Shutdown: BAD_WORK_UNIT
12:14:35:WARNING:WU02:FS01:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
12:14:35:WU02:FS01:Sending unit results: id:02 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:9415 run:351 clone:0 gen:442 core:0x21 unit:0x000001f3ab436c9d585e06cb7bf178d0


CPU und GPU-Slot aktiv, GPU-WU hats zerschossen ("nur" eine "BAD WORK UNIT"?!), neugeladene WU wird berechnet aber GPU taktet nicht mehr hoch, Neustart unumgänglich.


@arcDaniel: mein erster Gedanke war natürlich auch, dass es verdammt schade ist wenn du nicht mehr ganz dabei bist. Aber hey, wie du und Bumblebee bereits geschrieben habt, gibt es auch andere sehr wichtige Dinge im Leben, die auch für mich von größter Bedeutung wären; Familie zum Beispiel. Zudem stehe ich ebenso hinter dem Motto, wie Bumblebee es passenderweise so kurz und präzise forumliert hat.


----------



## arcDaniel (20. Juli 2017)

@brooker

Danke für das Angebot, allerdings ist es ja nicht nur das Geld (habe mich hier vielleicht ausgedrückt). Sondern eher der Zeitaufwand, das ganze einzurichten, auch der Ort wo der Zweitrechner stehen könnte mit Internet zu versorgen u.s.w. dazu kommt mein Charakter, dass ich so ein System nicht einfach laufen lassen könnte, ich würde mich immer wieder dahin setzten um nach dem rechten zu sehen. Ganz oder gar nicht.

Mit den Kosten meinte ich eher, dass ich das Geld was ich durch das nicht falten spare, egal ob es nun Stromkosten sind oder die Kosten um ein Zweitsystem zu vervollständigen, an ein Projekt spende, welches ebenfalls der Forschung zur Bekämpfung von Krankheiten (bevorzugt Krebs) dient.

Wenn die Temperaturen mal wieder runter gehen, werde ich wieder über Nacht falten lassen, während ich schlafe, brauch ich meinen Rechner sicher nicht. Wenn allerdings wie vorhin schon angedeutet ein neuer Bildschirm mit der dazugehörigen Grafikkarte ansteht, wird dies sich wieder ändern.
Dies kann aber noch etwas dauern, bis dahin werde ich sicher die mindesten die 200Mio voll haben.

Was danach kommt muss ich dann sehen.


----------



## Ramonx56 (20. Juli 2017)

Nur mal ein paar Anregungen. Netzwerk - Wlan USB Stick
Nach dem Rechten sehen: FAH Control App.(Hab ich noch nicht getestet - solls aber im APP - Store geben)

Zum Thema der Forschung Geld Spenden. Ich müsste mal nachfragen ob ich bei uns im Haus den einen "fast" ungenutzten Raum für einen 24/7 Folder nutzen dürfte. 
Dann könnte mir Brooker ein ganzes System zukommen lassen und du könntest mir das Geld für die Stromkosten monatlich per Paypal Freunde zusenden. Dann falte ich entweder für deinen Account oder für meinen. Was dir lieber ist.
Müsste ich aber noch alles vorher abklären. Ist nur eine Überlegung.

So jetzt ist mein neues Handy da.(Asus ZenFone 3 MAX -  Octa Core@2GHz) Werde die FAH APP gleich mal ausprobieren.
Android Update läuft noch...


Edit: Ich glaube Folding@Home funktioniert auf meinem Smartphone nicht. System Monitor zeigt mir alle 8 Kerne an. Diese sind alle(8) entweder gar nicht oder unter 10% ausgelastet.
Wurde das Projekt beendet? Bekommt man gar keine WUs mehr ? Mache ich irgendwas falsch? Habe schon 2h "Mithelfe Zeit", doch die CPU Auslastung steigt nicht an.
Wenn der Bildschirm aus ist wird das Handy auch kein bisschen warm. Wenn es warm werden würde, würde es ja darauf hindeuten würde, dass es nun anfängt zu arbeiten. ...
Probiere jetzt mal BOINC aus. @Rosetta

Edit2: Das ASUS bietet tolle Funktionen. Zum Beispiel werden manche Hintergrundprozesse einfach angehalten um Akku zu sparen.(glaube ich)
 - deswegen läuft auch wohl Folding@Home und BOINC nicht, wenn der Bildschirm aus ist. 
Mal sehen ob ich die noch irgendwie dazu überreden kann.

Edit3: BOINC läuft 
Dann unterstütze ich halt parallel Folding@Home mit dem PC und Rosetta mit dem Smartphone.
Kann ich bei BOINC wie bei Folding@Home, die WUs ohne WLAN bis 100% durchrechnen lassen und dann morgens wenn ich aufwache abschicken?
Schalte nämlich nachts gerne auf offline Modus um, wenn das Handy direkt neben mir liegt.
Welche Maximaltemperatur des Akkus würdet ihr empfehlen? Habe diesen in der APP erstmal auf 45°C gestellt. 
Kann man da noch höher gehen oder wird das dann langsam kritisch?
Hab ja 2 Jahre Garantie  ... 
Das schreit ja eigentlich nach einem "durability Test" 
Weiß jemand von euch ob Rosetta und Folding@Home ihre wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnisse untereinander teilen?


----------



## alexk94 (21. Juli 2017)

@arcDaniel

Ich mache seit ca.1 Jahr nur noch Teilzeitfalten. 

zu Höchstzeiten: ca. 100.00 Punkte pro Tag mit der AMD R9 380 bei ~16 h falten.
Aktuell: ~67.000 Punkte mit der RX 570 bei ca. 6,5 h.

Da du planst dir eine neue GPU zu holen, wirst du wie ich trotz weniger Faltzeit eine deutliche höhere Punkte pro Stunde Ausbeute haben. Du könntest auf ca. 50%-70% je nach Tag der aktuellen Punkte kommen.

Die Vorteile vom Teilzeitfalten überwiegen bei dir.

Alex


PS: Vielleicht kann hier jemand bei meinen "Problem" helfen: Ersatz für Logitech g600


----------



## JayTea (21. Juli 2017)

@Ramon: Bei der F@h-App gibt es doch auch Kriterien die erfüllt sein müssen, damit gefaltet wird?! Wie ein bestimmter Akkustand (>95%?) und es muss an das Netzteil angeschlossen sein? Vielleicht faltet deshalb nichts?
Aus dem Wikipediaartikel über den Lithium-Ionen-Akkumulator:



Spoiler



Die Zyklenlebensdauer ist abhängig von Art und Qualität des Akkus, von der Temperatur, und von der Art der Nutzung des Akkus, insbesondere (Ent-)Ladehub, Ladeschlussspannung und Stärke der Lade- sowie Entladeströme. Bei hohen Temperaturen verringert sich die Zyklenhaltbarkeit drastisch, weshalb der Akku am besten bei Raumtemperatur verwendet werden sollte. Niedrige Temperaturen während des Betriebs, nicht jedoch während der Lagerung, sind ebenfalls schädlich. Durch flaches Laden und Entladen wird die Haltbarkeit stark überproportional verbessert, das heißt, dass ein Lithium-Ionen-Akku, von dem statt 100 % nur 50 % der maximalen Kapazität entladen und dann wieder geladen werden, die mehr als doppelte Zyklenzahl durchhält. Der Grund hierfür ist, dass bei vollständig entladenem und vollständig geladenem Akku hohe Belastungen für die Elektroden entstehen. Optimalerweise werden bei solchen seicht zyklisierten Akkus sowohl die Ladeschlussspannung reduziert als auch die Entladeschlussspannung erhöht. Ebenso erhöhen starke Lade- und Entladeströme die mechanischen und thermischen Belastungen und wirken sich so negativ auf die Zyklenzahl aus.


Soweit ich weiß, wirkt sich eine erhöhte (in welchem Bereich genau müsstets du selbst nochmal nachsehen) Temperatur negativ auf den Akku aus, insbesondere wenn der Akku dabei geladen wird.


----------



## Ramonx56 (21. Juli 2017)

Habe alle Kriterien erfüllt. 100% Akku stand, am Netzteil und mit WLAN verbunden. Trotzdem nichts.
Nur jetzt habe ich ein anderes Problem.... Mein PC FAH Client hängt.

Die Grafikkarte taktet aber trotzdem ganz normal hoch und scheint weiterzurechnen 95% Last. 
Falls jetzt einige hier fragen: "Hast du den PC schonmal wieder aus und eingeschaltet?" 
Ja das habe ich. 
Clients habe ich auch schon beide removed und Local dann neu hinzugefügt.

Edit: Laut Ramonx56 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats
faltet mein PC zwar aber dadurch, dass das Programm nicht mehr Connected, kann ich mir den Vortschritt nicht anzeigen lassen, nicht startet und auch nicht stoppen.
Also es bleibt immer, wie im Bild, bei Updating hängen.
Weiterer Neustart und Starten als Administrators, sowie PC Neustart ohne GPU Overclock, brachte keinerlei Abhilfe.
Windows Firewall ausstellen auch nicht. Bin mit meinem Latein am Ende.
Habe eigentlich keine Lust den Client neu zu installieren.


----------



## Timmy99 (21. Juli 2017)

JayTea schrieb:


> ...
> Soweit ich weiß, wirkt sich eine erhöhte (in welchem Bereich genau müsstets du selbst nochmal nachsehen) Temperatur negativ auf den Akku aus, insbesondere wenn der Akku dabei geladen wird.



Das kann ich bestätigen!
Für 24/7 falten sind die heutigen Smartphones, bzw. die Akkus nicht gemacht.
Ich hatte ein Samsung S2, Samsung S4 und Sony Z1 compact im 24/7 Betrieb. Spätestens nach 6 Monaten blähten sich die Akkus in allen 3 Smartphones auf, bis der Gehäusedeckel gesprengt wurde. Ab da habe ich die Dauerfalterei abgebrochen.

Für nebenbei während das Handy über Nacht geladen wird, mag die F@h-App ok sein, da der Akku sowieso auf 100% steht, bis das Netzteil morgens abgezogen wird, und die Wärmeentwicklung ist seit den letzten Updates nicht mehr so extrem. Aber fürs dauerfalten empfehle ich die F@h App nicht! Zumindest nicht, wenn man heutige Akkus benutzt.
Hier könnte vielleicht so eine Art Netzteil-Adapter helfen (naturlich passgenau für jedes einzelne Smartphonemodell...), der den Akku ersetzt. Leider booten fast alle Smartphones heutzutage nicht mehr ohne Akku, somit lässt sich die F@h-App nur unter erheblichen Akkuverschleiß verwenden.


----------



## Ramonx56 (21. Juli 2017)

Dann werde ich das mobile Falten, sowie BOINC in naher Zukunft einfach sein lassen. Lohnt nicht.
Bisher haben sich die Akkus von all meinen Smartphones die ich besaß aufgebläht. (Galaxy Ace - Total hinüber. Galaxy S3 Minni auch aufgebläht. Handy geht bei unter 70% Kapazität einfach aus. 
Das Zweitakku meines S3 Minnis hat merklich stark an Kapazität verloren, ist aber noch nicht aufgebläht und funktioniert noch.

PS: Kann mir einer bei meinem Problem weiterhelfen?


----------



## JayTea (21. Juli 2017)

Ich kenne das mit dem "Updating" überhaupt nicht?
Woherkommt das? Was beduetet es?


----------



## arcDaniel (21. Juli 2017)

@Ramonx56 (und @all); guter Versuch mit deinem Angebot, aber so etwas würde für mich nie in Frage kommen. Ich würde so eine Verpflichtung eingehen, welche ich selbst nicht mehr wirklich steuern kann.

Im Moment bleibt mein System wie es ist und ich werde vom 24/7 Falter zum Teilzeitfalter. Wann ich falte kann ich aber nicht so pauschal sagen, da viele Faktoren davon abhängen.

Neue wahrscheinlich AMD GPU könnte aber noch etwas dauern. Hier kommt es darauf an was nun RX Vega geheim hält und wann verschiedene Monitore etwas günstiger werden. Mein im Moment Traummodell würde schon 1100Euro kosten, dann wären mit mit GPU, Wasserblock und die beim Umbau obligatorischen Optimierungen wieder 2000Euro weg, was im Moment einfach nicht geht. Meine Hobby Kasse hat dieses Jahr schon sehr gelitten.

Ich schiele aber auch auf die Xbox One X, und es könnte möglich sein, dass Ende des Jahres, Anfang nächstes, der PC gar nicht so viel gebraucht wird und ich mehr falten kann, werde als geplant...

Dass ich nicht plane mit der AMD GPU danach zu falten, hängt von der Momentanen Wissenslage ab. Wenn Vega wirklich nur 1080 Leistung bietet und dabei sagen wir mal so 200W mehr verbrauch, könnte mit so einer schlechten Effizienz nicht mit guten gewissen falten. Zocken ist ne andere Sache, wenn ich auf 10Stunden in der Wocke kommen, im Schnitt übers Jahr betrachtet, fällt der Unterschied hier eher gering aus. Aber wer weiss vielleicht werden wir noch überrascht oder der Core22 wird AMD besser unterstützen und die Faltleistung geht durch die Decke, wer weiss, träumen kann man ja...  

Und wie gesagt, ein Zweitsystem kommt wegen organisatorischen Gründen nicht in Frage.

Wenn ich Geld spende, geht es an eine bei uns im Lande Luxemburg an eine vernünftige Organisation, wo ich halbwegs nachvollziehen kann, was damit finanziert wird. Glücklicherweise habe ich hier ein paar Kontakte, welche mich gut beraten können.


----------



## JayTea (22. Juli 2017)

Ramonx56 schrieb:


> PS: Kann mir einer bei meinem Problem weiterhelfen?


Gibts Neuigkeiten?


----------



## Ramonx56 (22. Juli 2017)

JayTea schrieb:


> Gibts Neuigkeiten?



Nein leider nicht. Alles beim Alten. Werde den Client gleich mal neuinstallieren.

Edit: Nach der Neuinstallation läuft es nun wieder.


----------



## brooker (22. Juli 2017)

... Ramon, wann gehts mit den zwei GTX 970ern weiter?


----------



## Ramonx56 (22. Juli 2017)

Ich besitze nur eine GTX 970.  
Hast du mich vielleicht mit jemand anderen verwechselt?
War heute nicht zuhause. Gestern hatte ich Probleme mit dem Client. Deshalb kahmen bei mir keine Punkte rein.
Zwei 970ger ? Habe ich was verpasst ?


----------



## brooker (23. Juli 2017)

Ramonx56 schrieb:


> Ich besitze nur eine GTX 970.
> Hast du mich vielleicht mit jemand anderen verwechselt?
> War heute nicht zuhause. Gestern hatte ich Probleme mit dem Client. Deshalb kahmen bei mir keine Punkte rein.
> Zwei 970ger ? Habe ich was verpasst ?



... hey, sorry. Stimmt. Ich meinte Moreply. Wenn Du eine magst, ich habe noch eine zu vergeben!


----------



## Ramonx56 (23. Juli 2017)

Danke. Aber 24/7 ist mir (noch) zu teuer. Muss erstmal schauen ob ich mit meinem Gehalt in der Ausbildung auskomme. 
Ich war schon am überlegen meine 970 zu verkaufen und mir eine 1070 anzuschaffen. Diese könnte dann aus meinen Rechner einen Faltserver machen, den ich dann auch für Backups nutzen könnte.
Dann hätte ich einen eigenen Falt-PC. Dann könnte ich mir noch einen PC aufbauen, in dem dann eine 1080TI verbaut werden würde(Vielleicht mit WaKü). Ich weiß noch nicht was ich mache. Werde dann wahrscheinlich Mitte August eine Entscheidung treffen. Das wären dann täglich 700K PPD und an Falt-Wochen würde ich dann die 1080TI auch mitlaufen lassen. -> 1,7-1,8 Mio PPD.


----------



## brooker (23. Juli 2017)

... sage Bescheid, wenn Du Dich entschieden hast. Ich unterstütze gern mit Hardware und Kontakten für gute Preise


----------



## PAUI (24. Juli 2017)

so, ich melde mich auch mal wieder. hatte ja eine lange Faltpause hinter mir.
ich bin zur zeit immer mal mit meinen Ryzen 1700x und meiner übergangskarte GTX 960 von evga dabei.

habe aber schon die ersten Probleme. ich bekomme meistens gleich nach start der WU einen error.

treiber ist der aktuellste Hot fix treiber 384.80



Spoiler



16:17:26:WU01:FS01:0x21:ERROR:exception: Error downloading array energyBuffer: clEnqueueReadBuffer (-5)
16:17:26:WU01:FS01:0x21:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
16:17:26:WU01:FS01:0x21:Saving result file log.txt
16:17:26:WU01:FS01:0x21:Folding@home Core Shutdown: BAD_WORK_UNIT
16:17:29:WARNING:WU01:FS01:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)


----------



## DrDave (24. Juli 2017)

Die BAD_WORK_UNIT Fehler waren doch immer ein Zeichen für eine instabile Übertaktung. Läuft es ohne OC?


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Juli 2017)

.... stellt sich natürlich die Frage ob du unter 384.76  WHQL die selben Probleme hast


----------



## PAUI (24. Juli 2017)

ohne OC das gleiche Problem. den 384.76er hatte ich ja vorher drauf, selbes Spiel, dachte das es bei dem 384.80er anders aussieht.
JayTea schrieb eine Seite vorher, das er das Problem auch habe.

manche wu´s werden gefaltet und manche nicht. Jetzt zum beispiel habe ich eine 9431er laufen, die geht, bei einer 11803 ging es wiederum nicht.

EDIT: jetzt habe ich eine 11807 bekommen und die wird auch normal durchgerechnet, komisch. als ob bestimmte wu´s nicht gehen.


----------



## JayTea (24. Juli 2017)

PAUI schrieb:


> [...] komisch. als ob bestimmte wu´s nicht gehen.


Das war aber auch der Eindruck den ich hatte. Seit längerem läuft es bei mir jedenfalls wieder.


----------



## PAUI (24. Juli 2017)

bei mir läuft es auch seit ein paar wu´s wieder, als ob sie sich verschluckt hat und erst mal ne weile brauchte.


----------



## picar81_4711 (24. Juli 2017)

PAUI schrieb:


> so, ich melde mich auch mal wieder. hatte ja eine lange Faltpause hinter mir.
> ich bin zur zeit immer mal mit meinen Ryzen 1700x und meiner übergangskarte GTX 960 von evga dabei.
> 
> habe aber schon die ersten Probleme. ich bekomme meistens gleich nach start der WU einen error.
> ...


Komischerweise hatte ich bei meinen GTX980TI auch immer BAD-WUs. Also ein OC- oder Treiberproblem ist das glaube ich nicht. Mir schien es so, als würden sich manche WUs nicht gut falten lassen....


----------



## Nono15 (25. Juli 2017)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Ich fasse zusammen:
> 
> ...02:08:55:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Exception: Failed to send results to work server: Transfer failed
> 02:08:55:WU00:FS01:Trying to send results to collection server
> ...



Hi,

hatte ich letzte Nacht auf meinem Linux-System.
Hatte die Wochen davor hervorragend damit gefaltet, war auch das erste Mal dass so etwas kam (kannte ich vorher auch unter Windows nicht).
Ich tippe auf einen Übertragungsfehler da ja noch versucht wurde, alles auf den Server zu laden (wenn ich die Zeilen richtig deute). Werde heute Abend mal mit den Routerdaten versuchen zu analysieren, ob das an Unitymedia lag (nicht dass die gerade wieder an der Leitung "basteln"). 
Die nächste WU danach ging wieder problemlos.


----------



## JayTea (25. Juli 2017)

Der WorkServer wollte nicht, daraufhin wurde es zum CollectionServer geschickt und der hat die WU verworfen. Ob das an den Ergebnissen selbst oder an etwas anderem lag...keine Ahnung.
Soweit ich weiß werden die bisherigen Ergebnisse immer hoch geladen, z.B. auch, wenn eine WU aufgrund von zu hoher Übertaktung mittendrin abbricht,
Das mit dem "dumping" kenne ich auch. Ist halt ärgerlich, weil 2, 3 Stündchen Falten u.U. für die Katz waren und futsch sind.


----------



## Nono15 (25. Juli 2017)

Danke für die Erklärung 
Hoffe mal dass es eine Ausnahme war und nicht öfter vorkommt - werde das weiter beobachten.
Hatte zuerst Sorge weil ich gestern den Kernel upgedated habe auf die letzte empfohlene Version (auf 4.4.0-87 generic), aber an dem lag es definitv nicht da ja andere WU´s durchliefen.


----------



## brooker (25. Juli 2017)

... in Vorbereitung auf die Faltwoche möchte ich erfragen, ob aus Eurer Sicht Änderungen an den HowTo`s notwendig sind. Falls ja, bitte dort posten. Danke.


----------



## alexk94 (27. Juli 2017)

Kleiner Hinweis: Amd's neuester Treiber 17.7.2 macht Probleme. Manche GPU's (R9 u. HD) taktet nicht mehr hoch.

Und noch was. Macht vorher ein Backup. Bei mir hats irgendwas zerlegt, nachdem ich den alten nach der Deinstallation des neuesten wieder installieren wollte. Fehler 182.
Zum Glück gibt es Backups.


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Juli 2017)

alexk94 schrieb:


> Kleiner Hinweis: Amd's neuster Treiber 17.7.2 macht Probleme. Manche GPU's (R9 u. HD) taktet nicht mehr hoch.



Nun, der Hinweis ist nicht klein - im Gegenteil

Hast du dazu eine Quelle oder ist das eigene Erfahrung??


----------



## alexk94 (27. Juli 2017)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Nun, der Hinweis ist nicht klein - im Gegenteil
> 
> Hast du dazu eine Quelle oder ist das eigene Erfahrung??



Ich saß hier ca. 70 min und habe versucht, den alten neu zu installieren. Ging zu erst nicht (Fehler 182), dann 3x Backup probiert, abgebrochen, Fehler. Und auf einmal, wo ich den 17.1.1 nochmal unterlade, installiert sich zwischendrinen der 17.7.1., ohne das ich die Installation selbst in Gang gebracht habe und nun läuft alles wieder, als wäre nichts gewesen. Sehr seltsam.

Zum Thema nicht hochtakten schau einfach mal in die CB-Kommentare vom Artikel zum Treiber oder auch hier.


----------



## JayTea (27. Juli 2017)

Hast du es mit dem DisplayDriverUninstallier probiert? 
Vor einiger Zeit gabs auch mal Berichte (ich hatte auch Probleme damit), dass Win10 selbstständig einen weniger aktuellen Treiber über WinUpdate installiert hat. Da half meist nur eine Änderung der Gruppenrichtlinie oder Registry.


----------



## alexk94 (27. Juli 2017)

JayTea schrieb:


> Hast du es mit dem DisplayDriverUninstallier probiert?
> Vor einiger Zeit gabs auch mal Berichte (ich hatte auch Probleme damit), dass Win10 selbstständig einen weniger aktuellen Treiber über WinUpdate installiert hat. Da half meist nur eine Änderung der Gruppenrichtlinie oder Registry.



Ja, habe ich. Aber trotzdem wollte er danach nicht den 17.1.1 installieren und nun läuft er ohne Probleme. Keine Ahnung warum er es sich anderes überlegt hat. Manche Sachen muss man nicht verstehen.


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Juli 2017)

Ok, habe es in die Empfehlungen eingepflegt - danke alexk94


----------



## foldinghomealone (28. Juli 2017)

Ich hab meinen Passkey verbummelt und bis Montag keinen Zugriff auf meine E-Mailadresse.
Ich musste auch noch den Client deinstallieren und jetzt wollte ich meine GPU wieder testen, damit sie bei der Faltwoche rund läuft.
Kann mir jemand seinen Namen und Passkey temporär leihen, damit ich am WE ein bisschen testen kann?
-->PN


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Juli 2017)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Ich hab meinen Passkey verbummelt und bis Montag keinen Zugriff auf meine E-Mailadresse.
> Ich musste auch noch den Client deinstallieren und jetzt wollte ich meine GPU wieder testen, damit sie bei der Faltwoche rund läuft.
> Kann mir jemand seinen Namen und Passkey temporär leihen, damit ich am WE ein bisschen testen kann?
> -->PN


PCGH_Team_Account
*c8efe6be9df792de7d9b840a526e7499
*


----------



## Ramonx56 (28. Juli 2017)

@Foldinghomealone... Kannst auch gerne meinen nehmen. Habe ich dir ja auch schon per PN zukommen lassen.  
Wie gesagt mein Angebot steht immer noch mit dem Steam Gutschein. 
Habe den Code bisher noch nicht benutzt.


----------



## foldinghomealone (29. Juli 2017)

Entgegen dem sinnvollen Leitspruch "Never touch a running system" habe ich meine 1070 gegen eine 1080 TI getauscht und ich krieg sie einfach nicht zum Laufen.

Hin und wieder macht sie ein paar WUs, aber wehe sie bricht eine WU ab. Dann lädt sie die nächste WU, bricht sie sofort wieder ab, lädt wieder eine, bricht sofort ab, lädt wieder eine, bricht wieder sofort ab... Dauerschleife, manchmal hängt sich sogar das ganze System auf, so dass nur ein kompletter Neustart Windows wieder zum Leben erweckt.

Dann hilft nur noch Client deinstallieren und neu aufsetzen. Neustarts helfen auch nicht.


----------



## alexk94 (29. Juli 2017)

Abend,

ich bin gerade beim durchlesen der neuen PCGH. Im Anhang, gefunden beim Vega-Test.


----------



## Bumblebee (29. Juli 2017)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Entgegen dem sinnvollen Leitspruch "Never touch a running system" habe ich meine 1070 gegen eine 1080 TI getauscht und ich krieg sie einfach nicht zum Laufen.
> 
> Hin und wieder macht sie ein paar WUs, aber wehe sie bricht eine WU ab. Dann lädt sie die nächste WU, bricht sie sofort wieder ab, lädt wieder eine, bricht sofort ab, lädt wieder eine, bricht wieder sofort ab... Dauerschleife, manchmal hängt sich sogar das ganze System auf, so dass nur ein kompletter Neustart Windows wieder zum Leben erweckt.
> 
> Dann hilft nur noch Client deinstallieren und neu aufsetzen. Neustarts helfen auch nicht.



Sehr merkwürdig - ich denke mal noch etwas nach
Welcher Treiber ist im Einsatz??


----------



## brooker (29. Juli 2017)

... bei den Symtomen würde ich auf zu schwaches oder defektes Netzteil, volle SSD oder defekten RAM tippen. Treiber kann ja eigentlich nicht sein, wenn einige WUs sauber durchlaufen.


----------



## foldinghomealone (29. Juli 2017)

Treiber kann es eigentlich nicht sein, habe ich mehrere durch...
Defekte HW schließe ich eigentlich auch aus. V.A. weil es ja nach Neuinstallation vom FAHClient wieder funktioniert...


----------



## brooker (29. Juli 2017)

... hmm, SSD voll, dass es beim Entpacken abbricht oder Rückschreiben abbricht?


----------



## brooker (29. Juli 2017)

... ich habe mir erlaubt auf der Main mal zur Attacke auf Platz 12 der Welt zu blasen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/h...gh-teams-auf-verfolgungsjagd.html#post8960201

Klicks, Likes und Antworten pushen  ... bitte ran an die Tasten!


----------



## foldinghomealone (29. Juli 2017)

brooker schrieb:


> ... hmm, SSD voll, dass es beim Entpacken abbricht oder Rückschreiben abbricht?



mmmh... sie war ganz schön voll, aber nicht ganz. 10GB waren noch frei, sollte eigentlich für ein paar MB reichen...
Ich verschieb mal was auf die HDD

PS. Hat nix gebracht


----------



## Ramonx56 (30. Juli 2017)

Ich habe 20,7 GB auf meiner SSD frei. Und FAH funktioniert einwandfrei...


----------



## Bumblebee (30. Juli 2017)

brooker schrieb:


> ... hmm, SSD voll, dass es beim Entpacken abbricht oder Rückschreiben abbricht?



Eher nicht - hatte ich mal
Da hat der Client nach dem Senden und erfolglosen Versuchen eine neue WU auf die Platte zu schreiben abgebrochen


In FAH-Control erscheint dann ein rot hinterlegtes *FAILED*  anstelle von RUNNING


----------



## foldinghomealone (30. Juli 2017)

Das FAILED kommt wenn man eine bestimmte Anzahl an abgebrochenen WUs hintereinander hat.

Edit:
Dazu gibts zwei Optionen:
max-slot-errors <integer=10>
    The maximum number of errors before a slot is paused.

max-unit-errors <integer=5>
    The maximum number of errors before a work unit is dumped.


----------



## brooker (30. Juli 2017)

... wie viel GB sind nun bei dir frei? Hast du bei den Auslagerungseinstellungen was geändert?


----------



## foldinghomealone (30. Juli 2017)

Aktuell sind 90GB frei, nein


----------



## JayTea (30. Juli 2017)

Versuch mal etwas am RAM zu ändern: nur einen Riegel, andere Bank...


----------



## Nono15 (30. Juli 2017)

Hi,

haste schonmal ein Diagnose-Tool für deine SSD laufen lassen ?(bei Samsung ist das, glaube ich, "Magician").
Nicht dass da was defekt ist.
Kannst andere Sachen ganz normal auf der SSD speichern? 

Haste Deine 1070 noch? Dann probier es nochmal mit der aus.


----------



## foldinghomealone (30. Juli 2017)

die 1070 hab ich nicht mehr.
Ansonsten funktioniert alles gut.


----------



## Ramonx56 (2. August 2017)

Hier mal zwei Artikel, die einigen von euch interessieren könnten:
"Wir konnen gealterte Zellen junger machen" - Forschern gelingt Erfolg gegen menschliches Altern - Motherboard
Der "neue Darwin" liefert erste Beweise, dass aus Chemie und Energie Leben entstehen kann - Motherboard


----------



## alexk94 (5. August 2017)

Morgen,

beim 17.7.2 AMD-Treiber gibt von meiner Seite, bezogen auf mein System, keine Entwarnung.

Einstellungen werden im Wattman (Spannung, Temperatur, Lüfter) nicht übernommen und die Maus ruckelt im Treiber sowie in den Einstellungen von F@H.

Genaueres gibt es heute Nachmittag.

Ich habe eine WU durchlaufen lassen und nochmal alles durchprobiert. Die Spannung wird, mit Ausnahme des letzten Power-Status, nicht übernommen. Es springt immer wieder beim speichern zurück. Temperatur- und Lüftereinstellungen werden nicht eingehalten. Entweder wird alles ausgehebelt durch die Spannung oder es wird nur auf der Wattmanseite als übernommen angezeigt, aber im Hintergrund laufen noch die Werkseinstellungen. 

Der Treiber ist wieder runter.

Noch, was. Ich habe eine WU gefunden, die von einer Vega FE faltet wurde.

Hier, nach GPU sortieren, ganz unten:
GPU Folding Projects - Performance


----------



## brooker (5. August 2017)

... in Kürze startet eine neue FoPaSa: *kampfschaaaf* nimmt *3x GTX 970* 

und wir haben wieder ordentlich Spenden bekommen: PCGH Folding@Home Team sucht Hardware für 24/7 Folder 

Also, wer was braucht, ran an die Tasten und PN an mich!


----------



## Ramonx56 (6. August 2017)

Und noch zwei Artikel zum Thema "Gen - Editing":
Umstrittener Genforscher schnippelt lebensfahigen Embryos Herzkrankheiten raus – was jetzt? - Motherboard
CRISPR kann sogar den Menschen genetisch rapide verandern—aber ist das gut? - Motherboard


----------



## foldinghomealone (7. August 2017)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Entgegen dem sinnvollen Leitspruch "Never touch a running system" habe ich meine 1070 gegen eine 1080 TI getauscht und ich krieg sie einfach nicht zum Laufen.
> 
> Hin und wieder macht sie ein paar WUs, aber wehe sie bricht eine WU ab. Dann lädt sie die nächste WU, bricht sie sofort wieder ab, lädt wieder eine, bricht sofort ab, lädt wieder eine, bricht wieder sofort ab... Dauerschleife, manchmal hängt sich sogar das ganze System auf, so dass nur ein kompletter Neustart Windows wieder zum Leben erweckt.
> 
> Dann hilft nur noch Client deinstallieren und neu aufsetzen. Neustarts helfen auch nicht.



Leider hat sich an dem Zustand trotz intensiver Versuche nichts geändert. Ich sehe meine Faltzukunft als echt gefährdet an
Über jeden noch so abwegigen Tipp bin ich dankbar.

Speicher ist noch genügend auf der SSD, SSD wurde auch mit Magician überprüft.
Weiß jemand, wie man Intel OpenCL-Treiber deinstallieren kann bzw. wie man herausfindet, ob man diese installiert hat?
Das Problem tritt auf, egal ob man iGPU oder die 1080 Ti als Ausgabegerät für den Monitor verwendet.
Wird eine WU erfolgreich beendet und danach der Rechner neu gestartet und anschließend wieder gefaltet tritt das gleiche Problem auf. Es muss erst der client neu installiert werden.


----------



## Ramonx56 (7. August 2017)

@Foldinghomealone:

Den Client als Admin starten? (Hast du bestimmt schon probiert...)
Firewall und Antivirusprogramme test weise ausgeschaltet?
IGP schon mal im Bios ausgestellt?(disabled)
Hast du den Intel Graphics Treiber installiert? Vielleicht mal test weise runterschmeißen und den NVIDIA GraKa - Treiber neuinstallieren.
Vielleicht mal -100 oder -200 Mhz VRAM und Coretakt. Vielleicht hast du eine "instabile" 1080TI erwischt...
Mal ALLE Übertaktungen rausnehmen. Auch das XMP Profil vom RAM.
Intel TPM schon mal im Bios deaktiviert?
Bei der Neuinstallation des Clients auch die Nutzerdaten mitgelöscht? Wie Sloteinstellungen usw?
Slots schon mal manuell gelöscht und neu angelegt?
Im Client schon einmal probiert eine höhere Priorität zuzuweisen?(Im Client direkt oder über dem Taskmanager)
Browser offen und Hardwarebeschleunigung aktiviert? (dann deaktivieren) - Hatte bei Hardwarebeschleunigung bei mir immer Probleme...
CPU und RAM läuft stabil? Schon mal HWINFO 64 installiert und nach WHEA Errors geschaut? (einfach nebenbei laufen lassen) Falls Fehler auftreten liegt entweder eine instabile CPU oder ein anderer Hardwaredefekt vor.
Grafikkarte wird nicht zu heiß? Bei NVIDIA Karten kann es passieren, dass der Client ab einer bestimmten Temperatur den Dienst einstellt. Dafür muss man das aber "EIGENTLICH" selbst einstellen.
(Steht auch im FAH installations Tutorial)
Windows Auslagerungsdatei vorhanden?(Weiß nicht warum es damit was zu tun haben soll - schreibe einfach meine Ideen nieder )
CCleaner oder ähnliche Tools installiert, die im Hintergrund hier und da mal Temporär angelegte Dateien löschen?
Schon mal alle unnötigen Programme geschlossen, die du nicht unbedingt benötigst?
Schonmal den Autostart kontrolliert? Vielleicht startet da irgendwas, dass sich nicht mit FAH verträgt.
Ich nutze dazu immer den CCleaner. Ist dort recht übersichtlich. Man kann dann auch gleich alle unnötigen Registry "Leichen" mit entfernen.
Vielleicht versteckt sich der Kobold dort... 

Wenn das alles nicht hilft weiß ich es auch nicht.


----------



## Nono15 (7. August 2017)

@foldinghomealone

Zu den vielen Vorschlägen von Ramonx56 noch ein paar von mir:
- Hat Dein NT genug Power?
- Wenn Du den Onboard-Soundchip oder eine Soundkarte benutzt: deaktiviere mal den HDMI-Sound Deiner Grafikkarte (nVidia Systemsteuerung -> Digitales Audio einrichten -> HDMI auf "Audio ausschalten" setzen), ggf.  zusätzlich über den Button "Windows Soundeinstellungen öffnen"  bei NVIDIA High Definiton Audio rechtsklicken und "deaktivieren" auswählen
- Hast Du mal Prime95 laufen lassen, ob Dein System auch ohne zu falten eine Fehlermeldung bringt oder abbricht?

Ansonsten fallen mir nur noch Sachen ein wie:
Wackelt der Graka-Kühler,
sind alle Stromverbindungen zur Graka fest wie sie sein sollen,
bei einem modularen NT: sitzen alle Steckerverbindungen ordentlich,
bei einem Crossfire- oder SLI-Board: zweiten PCIex16-Steckplatz verwenden,
Teilt sich ein Steckplatz irgendwas mit dem PCIe-Slot was sich nicht verträgt,
sitzen alle Karten fest im Slot

Windows-Technisch fällt mir auch nichts mehr ein - denke das Meiste meiner Vorschläge hast Du vermutlich schon durch


----------



## brooker (7. August 2017)

... wurde schon sehr viel genannt!  ... gibt es bei den Logs von Windows evtl. einen passenden Eintrag. Mensch echt blöd, dass Du jetzt so einen Stress hast! Kopf hoch, der Fehler entkommt Dir nicht! Du hast ein Super-Team in deinem Rücken!


----------



## foldinghomealone (8. August 2017)

Es handelt sich um den folgenden Fehler, aber ich kann keine Beschreibung dazu finden. 

21:14:24:WU01:FS01:0x21:ERROR:exception: Error initializing context: clCreateContext (999)


----------



## mattinator (8. August 2017)

Sieh Dir mal die beiden Threads an (besonders den ersten):
Folding Forum • View topic - WU fails repeatedly - FAHclient needs to be reinstalled
Folding Forum • View topic - FAH no longer works after large Win10 Update today
Nach kurzem Anlesen sieht es für mich so aus, als ob die Intel- und NVIDIA-OpenCL-API nicht korrekt zusammen funktionieren.


----------



## Bumblebee (8. August 2017)

.. oder OpenCL und CUDA - sieh hier


----------



## Nono15 (8. August 2017)

...was passiert, wenn Du den Slider im FAH-Control von "Full" auf "Medium" setzt?


----------



## foldinghomealone (8. August 2017)

Nono15 schrieb:


> ...was passiert, wenn Du den Slider im FAH-Control von "Full" auf "Medium" setzt?


Das gleiche.

Nach einer Neuinstallation funktioniert das Falten ja. Nur wenn eine WU failed oder das System neugestartet werden muss, funktioniert es nicht mehr. Dann muss wieder neu installiert werden.


----------



## alexk94 (8. August 2017)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Das gleiche.
> 
> Nach einer Neuinstallation funktioniert das Falten ja. Nur wenn eine WU failed oder das System neugestartet werden muss, funktioniert es nicht mehr. Dann muss wieder neu installiert werden.



Hast du ein Backup, das vor dem Umbau gemacht wurde? Spiele das doch ein und dann müsste es wieder laufen.


----------



## wait (8. August 2017)

Oder das System einmal komplett neu auf setzten und nur die wichtigsten Treiber installieren.
Dann testen.


----------



## S754 (8. August 2017)

Hi, hab hier mal eine Frage zwischendurch.
Wieviel Datenverkehr pro Tag verursacht das Folding ungefähr?


----------



## JayTea (8. August 2017)

Hey S754,

das kommt ganz auf die WU an und wie schnell dein System ist. Bei meinen letzten WU liegt die Größe zwischen kannp 5 und gut 20MB.
Mit welcher Hardware möchtest du denn dabei sein?


----------



## S754 (8. August 2017)

2x Intel Xeon X5650 
Also insgesamt 12 Kerne 24 Threads.


----------



## JayTea (8. August 2017)

Aaah okay, also CPU-folding.
Meine obigen Angaben bezogen sich allerdings auf GPU-WU...
Ich habe in einem alten Log bei mir nachgesehen und dabei festgestellt, dass das Datenvolumen bei den *CPU-WU* gering ist -*circa 3xxKB/WU (bei Core 0xa4 und 0xca7)-*dafür hast du aber eine höhere Anzahl an WU pro Tag.
Zu bedenken ist natürlich auch, dass die WU erst herunter- und anschließend wieder hochgeladen werden muss! 
Wie hoch der Durchsatz ist, das kann ich nicht genau einschätzen.


----------



## S754 (9. August 2017)

Weiß das sonst niemand?


----------



## Bumblebee (9. August 2017)

S754 schrieb:


> Weiß das sonst niemand?



Was fehlt dir denn noch an Information(en) ??

JayTea hat doch eigentlich alles relevante oben gepostet


----------



## S754 (9. August 2017)

Na meine Frage wurde nicht beantwortet: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...-folding-home-thread-ii-3890.html#post8976912
JayTea hat geschrieben dass er das nicht einschätzen kann.


----------



## Nono15 (9. August 2017)

S754 schrieb:


> Weiß das sonst niemand?



Kannst auch hier in einem alten Blog nachschauen von einem anderen Team, da ist die Rede von ca. 1 MB. Da das aber fast 14 Jahre her ist bin ich der Meinung, dass die Angabe von JayTea eher zutrifft da sich optimierungstechnisch in den Jahren bestimmt einiges getan hat.
2.2 Folding Work Units (WU) Team Helix FAQ | DSLReports, ISP Information 

Ich denke auch durch die Internet-Flats spielen diese Angaben eher eine untergeordnete Rolle, weshalb sich wohl auch die wenigsten mit dem Thema beschäftigen.

Vielleicht lohnt sich ja auch ein Blick hier hinein:
Folding Forum • Index page


----------



## S754 (9. August 2017)

Okay danke ich schau mich dort um.


----------



## JayTea (10. August 2017)

Ohjee, was habe ich bloß falsch gemacht?!   Ich muss "gestehen", ich bekomme eine Stromrückzahlung in Höhe von circa 33€uro...  

@foldinghomealone: Deinen passkey hast du wohl wiedergefunden (oder neu beantragt). Laut Statistik scheint dein System inzwischen zuverlässig zu falten?!  

@S754: Oder du probierst es einfach für ein paar Tage aus. Dann wirst du selbst eine EInschätzung treffen können. Allzu viel wird es voraussichtlich ja ohnehin nicht sein.


----------



## foldinghomealone (10. August 2017)

Naja, zuverlässig weiß ich noch nicht, faltet jetzt seit 1-2 Tagen ohne failed WU. Jedoch nicht (besonders) energieeffizient. 
Und das Problem ist immer noch, dass ich nach einer failed WU oder einem Reboot den Client neu installieren muss.

Ich will sie noch auf das Energieeffizienzniveau von meiner alten 1070 bringen, dann wäre ich zumindest wieder zufrieden.


----------



## JeansOn (10. August 2017)

NaCl 

Hat jemand eine Ahnung, warum das Beenden des Google-Client nicht mehr klappt, wie bisher?  
--> Statt zu fragen, ob ich sofort beenden will oder erst die WU fertig rechnen möchte, macht Google-Chrome das Fenster zu.


----------



## Ramonx56 (10. August 2017)

Also bei mir funktioniert noch alles wie immer...
Vielleicht hast du die Einstellung "Chrome am erstellen weiterer Dialoge hindern" an... dann kann ich mir vorstellen, dass er ohne zu fragen den Client beendet.

EDIT: Muss mich korrigieren... NACL beendet nun auch bei mir ohne Vorwarnung.


----------



## arcDaniel (11. August 2017)

Ich glaube bei diesem Strompreis kann ich, wenns kühler wird auch meine zukünftige Vega ein paar WUs falten lassen [emoji16]



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## alexk94 (11. August 2017)

Von welchen Stromanbieter ist das? 

Mal sehen, ob man überhaupt an eine Vega rankommt, wenn das mit der Mining-Leistung stimmt. Hoffen wir mal das Beste, das die Vorkehrung helfen. 

Ich muss sehr stark sein. Meine RX 570 ITX  könnte ich für ca. 350 €  bei Ebay(gekauft für ca. 190 €) verkaufen, dann noch 100 € drauflegen und ich hätte eine Vega 56, die ich eigentlich nicht brauche, da die Leistung meiner RX 570 fürs falten/spielen für mich ausreicht, aber das Will haben-Gefühl ist manchmal so groß.

Noch ein paar Stunden und ich bin für paar Tage auf Platz 100. Damit wäre mein Ziel, 1x auf der 1. Seite sein, erreicht.
Danke, foldinghomealone für deine Mithilfe.


----------



## arcDaniel (11. August 2017)

@Alex, das ist unser normaler Stromanbieter in Luxemburg, hier, gesetzlich hat man zwar die freie Wahl des Anbieters, praktisch ist man aber fast auf einen begrenz. Bei den Preisen kann man aber nicht klagen [emoji6]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SimonSlowfood (11. August 2017)

Die Strompreise sind ja wirklich gut. Ich bin gespannt, was ich an Strom nachzahlen darf. Ende September kommt die Abrechnung


----------



## chischko (11. August 2017)

Ich fürchte mich auch schon vor meiner Rechnung  

BTW: Aktueell geht es ja ganz gut vopran mit den Plätzen... aber HOLLA sind die Spreünge riesig da oben... gerade Platz 27 zu 26... puh! Screenshot by Lightshot


----------



## JayTea (11. August 2017)

Ich notiere monatlich den Gesamtverbrauch und den Verbrauch des Rechners. Dann ist die Überraschung nicht ganz so groß. 
Vielleicht hält brooker ja neben Hardware-Spenden auch ein paar Finanzspritzen (aus Verkäufen) in der Hinterhand, um das Team zu unterstützen?!


----------



## JeansOn (11. August 2017)

Ramonx56 schrieb:


> Also bei mir funktioniert noch alles wie immer...
> Vielleicht hast du die Einstellung "Chrome am erstellen weiterer Dialoge hindern" an... dann kann ich mir vorstellen, dass er ohne zu fragen den Client beendet.
> 
> EDIT: Muss mich korrigieren... NACL beendet nun auch bei mir ohne Vorwarnung.



Vielen Dank, da brauche ich nun nicht weiter suchen.


----------



## brooker (11. August 2017)

JayTea schrieb:


> Ich notiere monatlich den Gesamtverbrauch und den Verbrauch des Rechners. Dann ist die Überraschung nicht ganz so groß.
> Vielleicht hält brooker ja neben Hardware-Spenden auch ein paar Finanzspritzen (aus Verkäufen) in der Hinterhand, um das Team zu unterstützen?!



Ich brauche noch ein,  zwei Verkäufe damit ich die letzte 1070 GTX wieder drin habe. Aktuell sind die Preise für neue Hardware noch zu hoch. Aber wenn die 1070 wieder für ca. 390,-€ zu haben ist, dann gehts noch mal.

Finanzspritzen für Strom: Gern aber ... Wie soll das laufen? Soll ich jedem 2,50€ überweisen?


----------



## JayTea (11. August 2017)

Hehe
Nein, nur die ein oder andere Nachzahlung...vielleicht... ;-P


----------



## Ramonx56 (12. August 2017)

Ob man dort auch auf Anfrage FAH PCs unterbringen kann?
SkyLink Data Center Netherlands GmbH - Rechenzentrum fur Crypto-Currency-Miner Bitcoin Litecoin Scrypt Niederlande
Da diese ein "Strom Großabnehmer" sind, kommen die recht günstig an Strom. Dann kann man seine PCs dort unterstellen und für unter 15ct/kWh betreiben.
Für Forenmitglieder, die einen oder mehrere dedizierte Folding PCs besitzen... Bumblebee? ... währe das ein interessantes Angebot. Bei den Preisen würde ich mir auch einen  24/7 Folder zulegen und diesen dort unterstellen.
Oder man sagt denen einfach es währe ein GPU miner. Wenn man dann Zugriff auf die PCs hat installiert man einfach FAH. Sollte doch gar nicht auffallen. 
Aber wenn, dann sollten wir als Team bestellen... kommt günstiger. Alles an Hardware, die gespendet wird, könnte dann dort untergestellt werden und andere Forenmitglieder könnten sich diese Systeme für ihren Account dann "Mieten".(Bezahlen dann nur den Strompreis). 

Außerdem könnten wir Partnerschaften einrichten. Zum Beispiel bei PCs, in denen dann noch eine Grafikkarte mehr reinpasst. Dann könnten Forenmitglieder "nur ihre GPU" dahinschicken und müssten dann nicht den Stromverbrauch eines ganzen Systems zahlen, sondern nur den Verbrauch der GPU. So könnten wir dann effizienter Falten.

Währe schon cool mit dem FAH Team ein Teil eines Rechenzentrums zu sein. Da man auch eine Zufgriffskarte erhalten kann, würde ich unseren Raum dann hier und da mal besuchen.
Dann hätten wir auch einen Ort an dem man PCGH 70335 Team Treffen veranstalten könnte. Zum Rechnerentstauben  
Achja und RGB LEDs dürfen dann auch nicht fehlen.


----------



## foldinghomealone (12. August 2017)

Hast aber schon gelesen, dass das nicht die einzigen Kosten sind, oder?

Also für mich wäre sowas nichts. Könnte ich  ja gar nicht mehr zocken. 
Kannst ja mal bei arcDaniel fragen, ob du ihm eine 1080 Ti kaufen darfst. Da sind die Kosten noch deutlich geringer als in dem Rechenzentrum.


----------



## brooker (12. August 2017)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Kannst ja mal bei arcDaniel fragen, ob du ihm eine 1080 Ti kaufen darfst. Da sind die Kosten noch deutlich geringer als in dem Rechenzentrum.



Warum das?


----------



## foldinghomealone (13. August 2017)

brooker schrieb:


> Warum das?


Rumpelkammer: PCGH Folding@Home-Thread II


----------



## brooker (13. August 2017)

,,, wow, hmmm, wann geht der Daniel in Rente? Dann stellen wir ihm ein paar dutzend Folder hin! Er tut was gutes und spart sich den Umzug auf Malle. Die Falter machen es das ganze Jahr über schön war. 

@Daniel: Deal?


----------



## Ramonx56 (13. August 2017)

Zum Thema Rechenzentrum: Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe kostet nicht ein Stellplatz 200 Euro pro Monat, sondern für einen bis vier  ganze Räume, in denen jeweils 56 Rechner untergebracht werden können. 
- Max. 4 Euro Pro Monat/Stellplatz.
Setup kostet auch Geld... wenn man sich eine Zutrittskarte anschafft, kann man das bestimmt auch selber machen. Also fallen diese Kosten dann auch weg. Habe ich sonst noch Kosten übersehen?
@ArcDaniel... Würde auch gerne bei den Strompreisen einen PC bei dir unterstellen. Mit Remote Reboot und fertig.


----------



## brooker (13. August 2017)

*... bitte denkt an unsere Aktion am 21.09.2017. Tragt die Aktion weiter. Es wäre super, wenn wieder Krankenkassen, Vereine, Facebook und Youtube Plattformen darüber berichten. *

FlyingPC und ich werden nun wieder die berüchtigten InfoMails versenden. Sollten wir jemanden doppelt anschreiben, muss er doppelt soviel falten wie im letzten Jahr! 

Auf eine gute Aktion, dank Euch! 

Ich habe gerade die - Alzheimer Gesellschaft Baden-Wurttemberg und die Deutsche Alzheimer Gesellschaft e.V. Selbsthilfe Demenz eingebunden.


----------



## arcDaniel (14. August 2017)

brooker schrieb:


> ,,, wow, hmmm, wann geht der Daniel in Rente? Dann stellen wir ihm ein paar dutzend Folder hin! Er tut was gutes und spart sich den Umzug auf Malle. Die Falter machen es das ganze Jahr über schön war.
> 
> @Daniel: Deal?



Also ich muss noch mindestens, bei aktueller Gesetzgebung, 24Jahre arbeiten gehen [emoji16]

Wenn meine Kinder (Nummer 2 könnte jetzt jeden Tag kommen [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]) etwas selbstständiger sind, werde ich auch wieder mehr Zeit fürs Falten bekommen.

Im Moment muss ich einfach meine geringe Freizeit besser geniessen [emoji6]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## brooker (14. August 2017)

... ich habe das mal so in meinen Kalender eingetragen. Für "Nummer 2" und die Mutter alles Gute!


----------



## Bumblebee (14. August 2017)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Also ich muss noch mindestens, bei aktueller Gesetzgebung, 24Jahre arbeiten gehen



... jetzt fühle ich mich gerade *SEHR* alt


----------



## wait (14. August 2017)

@Bumblebee

Der Mensch ist wie ein guter Wein – er reift mit den Jahren und wird immer wertvoller.

Annette Andersen


----------



## arcDaniel (14. August 2017)

brooker schrieb:


> ... ich habe das mal so in meinen Kalender eingetragen. Für "Nummer 2" und die Mutter alles Gute!



Danke [emoji16] ich habe leider nicht deine Leistung fertig gebracht und sie zusammen bekommen, nun werden sie 1omate auseinder sein...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JayTea (14. August 2017)

Nach den ersten Leistungsdiagrammen die ich in Test gesehen habe, wird Vega wahrscheinlich nicht zum Leistungswunder beim Folding werden. Energieeffizient scheinen die Karten auch nicht zu sein.


----------



## brooker (14. August 2017)

... was? Das wäre sehr schlecht!


----------



## alexk94 (14. August 2017)

JayTea schrieb:


> Nach den ersten Leistungsdiagrammen die ich in Test gesehen habe, wird Vega wahrscheinlich nicht zum Leistungswunder beim Folding werden. Energieeffizient scheinen die Karten auch nicht zu sein.



Warten wir mal ab, man kann ja etwas mit den 6 Verbrauchskonfigurationen rumspielen, untervolten und so. 

Erinnere ich mich richtig, wenn man bei einer r9 290x den Standardkühler gewechselt hatte, dass da der Verbrauch etwas zurück gegangen wegen den Leckströmen? Das müsste dann auch bei Vega so sein.

Vielleicht wird Vega 11 besser.


----------



## JeansOn (14. August 2017)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Also ich muss noch mindestens, bei aktueller Gesetzgebung, 24Jahre arbeiten gehen http://emoji.tapatalk-cdn.com/emoji16.png
> 
> Wenn meine Kinder (Nummer 2 könnte jetzt jeden Tag kommen http://emoji.tapatalk-cdn.com/emoji16.pnghttp://emoji.tapatalk-cdn.com/emoji16.pnghttp://emoji.tapatalk-cdn.com/emoji16.png) etwas selbstständiger sind, werde ich auch wieder mehr Zeit fürs Falten bekommen.
> 
> ...



Genießen ist das richtige Wort. Laß Dir bloß nix entgehen.

Wenn Du auf der Erde liegst, und die Kids Spaß haben, dann haste wahre Freizeit. 
Die Tage/Jahre kommen nicht wieder, sie verebben wie die Wellen am Strand.

Ich wünsche beiden Elternteilen erstmal eine problemlose Beendigung der 9-monatigen Wartezeit.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. August 2017)

An die Zocker unter euch (ihr könnt mir sicher einen guten Rat geben ):
Noch einer auf Monitorsuche


----------



## brooker (14. August 2017)

... hier gibts was zum Thema Alzheimer, Anschauen, Genießen und Liken   >>> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...imer-tages-ab-21-09-2017-a-3.html#post8987844


----------



## Dudeness (14. August 2017)

JayTea schrieb:


> Nach den ersten Leistungsdiagrammen die ich in Test gesehen habe, wird Vega wahrscheinlich nicht zum Leistungswunder beim Folding werden. Energieeffizient scheinen die Karten auch nicht zu sein.



Das stimmt - LEIDER!

Ich selbst hatte auch grosse Hoffnung, dass AMD hier einen grossen Wurf landet. Das hätte nicht unbedingt eine schnellere/gleich schnelle Gaming-Performancer gegenüber der 1080 Ti sein müssen.

Aber dass Sie deutlich langsamer ist als eine 1080 Ti und dann auch noch (gegenüber der 1080 F.E.) mehr Leistung benötigt, ist aus meiner Sicht leider der Genickbruck für die Karten. Aufgrund der Minig-Leistung sowie sinkender Preise und Fans wird sie dennoch ihre Abnehmer finden. Vielleicht schaffen sie es ja im nächsten Jahr - mit Ryzen zeigen sie ja aktuell, wie es geht (anderes ENG-Team ).


----------



## Bumblebee (15. August 2017)

Ja, das sehe ich auch so - leider war nur der RYZEN (und der THREADRIPPER) ein ordentlich grosser Wurf.
Ich bleibe jedenfalls *N_VIDIA-grün *


----------



## foldinghomealone (15. August 2017)

Dudeness schrieb:


> Aber dass Sie deutlich langsamer ist als eine 1080 Ti und dann auch noch (gegenüber der 1080 F.E.) mehr Leistung benötigt, ist aus meiner Sicht leider der Genickbruck für die Karten. Aufgrund der Minig-Leistung sowie sinkender Preise und Fans wird sie dennoch ihre Abnehmer finden. Vielleicht schaffen sie es ja im nächsten Jahr - mit Ryzen zeigen sie ja aktuell, wie es geht (anderes ENG-Team ).



Zum Zocken geht sie ja wohl ganz gut und hat noch Potenzial nach oben durch Treiberverbesserungen. Zum Falten halt nicht wegen ihrer Energieeffizienz. Obwohl man Effizienz ja gar nicht sagen dürfte. Eher Verschwendung.

Wird Zeit dass sich die schlauen Köpfe in Stanford mal Gedanken über einen neuen Core machen und dafür gleich einen Falt-ASIC mitentwickeln.


----------



## Bumblebee (15. August 2017)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Zum Zocken geht sie ja wohl ganz gut und hat noch Potenzial nach oben durch Treiberverbesserungen. Zum Falten halt nicht wegen ihrer Energieeffizienz. Obwohl man Effizienz ja gar nicht sagen dürfte. Eher Verschwendung.
> 
> Wird Zeit dass sich die schlauen Köpfe in Stanford mal Gedanken über einen neuen Core machen und dafür gleich einen Falt-ASIC mitentwickeln.



Na ja, leider hört und liest man (zumindest teilweise) andere Fakten.

Ich zitiere mal "den Tom"



> Dass man eine GeForce GTX 1080 Ti in Spielen wohl nicht schlagen können wird, das wäre sicher auch noch keine negative Sensation gewesen, wenn man es sich selbst nur früh genug eingestanden hätte. Aber dass es am Ende eine Karte geworden ist, die trotz aller möglichen technischen Neuerungen und Finessen, HBM2 eingeschlossen, noch nicht einmal in der Summe eine ein Jahr alte GTX 1080 durchgängig deklassieren kann, das deprimiert dann doch irgendwie.
> Sicher gibt es Spiele, bei denen die Vega64 sich zum Teil recht gut in Szene und von der GeForce GTX 1080 FE teils sogar deutlicher absetzen kann, aber es gibt eigentlich genau so viele Gegenbeispiele, wo dies eben nicht der Fall ist.


und


> Nein, so richtig schlecht ist die Radeon Vega64 als solche nun auch wieder nicht, nur eben deutlich zu spät dran, viel zu energiehungrig und damit auch leider viel zu heiß und geräuschvoll. Im Schnitt rund 100 Watt mehr als eine GeForce GTX 1080 FE bei ähnlicher Performance sind weder zeitgemäß noch rundherum akzeptabel.


----------



## alexk94 (15. August 2017)

Interessant. Laut den Test der wassergekühlten Vega 64 von Gamesstar, macht es leistungsmäßig kaum einen Unterschied, welche der 6 Verbrauchskonfigurationen genutzt wird, aber beim Verbrauch sind die Unterschiede groß. Da kann sich Vega noch etwas retten. Mal sehen, ob da noch etwas Spielraum fürs untervolten ist.

Seite 4: Radeon RX Vega 64 Liquid Cooled - Vergleich mit Nvidias GTX 1080 (Ti) - GameStar


----------



## foldinghomealone (15. August 2017)

@Bumblebee: Ja, hab ich auch gelesen. Aber ich seh da kein Problem/Widerspruch. 
Die 64 ist so gut wie die 1080 und die 56 so gut wie eine 1070. Die 1080 und die 1070 sind doch gute Karten. Preislich sind die Vegas auch nicht teurer.

Nur, dass sie mehr Strom brauchen, aber bei einem Zocker sollte das doch keine Rolle spielen. Die paar Stunden in der Woche machen die Stromrechnung auch nicht fett. 
Beim 24h-Falten sieht die Sache natürlich ganz anders aus, aber das habe ich ja angeprangert.

Die erhöhte Wärme durch den Mehrverbrauch bekommen gute Partnerkarten bestimmt gut weggekühlt. Wieso Leute Referenzkarten (egal ob von AMD oder NV) kaufen, hab ich noch nie verstanden.

Treiberseitig sehe ich noch ordentlich Optimierungspotenzial. Draw Stream Binning Rasterizer ist grad noch so fertig geworden, also vermutlich schlecht optimiert integriert, der High Bandwith Cache Controller funktioniert noch gar nicht und die Primitive Shader habens noch gar nicht in die Treiber geschafft.

Als reine Faltkarte fällt sie weg. Ok. kauft man NV. Was aber schade ist, dass auch Vega-Gamer als potenzielle Falter entfallen bzw. für den gleichen Strom weniger Falten können.

Schade ist, dass AMD ein Jahr lang Kunden an NV verloren hat und dass die Leute, die auf Vega gewartet haben sich zum Teil jetzt doch für NVs entscheiden.
Aber dass AMD große Marketingversprechen macht und nicht einhalten kann hat man ja schon bei der RX480 gesehen.

Dass AMD mit Ryzen und TR ein guter Wurf gelungen ist, hat viele auf Vega hoffen lassen. Diese sind jetzt enttäuscht. Aber das zeigt eigentlich nicht, dass AMD viel falsch gemacht hat, sondern dass sich Intel (im Gegensatz zu NV mit Pascal) jahrelang auf den Lorbeeren ausgeruht hat.


----------



## brooker (15. August 2017)

... FoPaSa mit *moreply* nach anfänglichen Schwierigkeiten nun aktiv. Zwei WaKü-GTX970 werkeln im Team seit gestern für die Wissenschaft!


----------



## moreply (15. August 2017)

Hoffen wir das es jetzt so bleibt!!!


----------



## foldinghomealone (15. August 2017)

@moreply: Super Sache!!!


----------



## Bumblebee (16. August 2017)

.. Sauber


----------



## kampfschaaaf (16. August 2017)

gleich hänge ich mal ne Vega64 mit EnergySave ins Rig. Das ist soweit vorbereitet - brookers GTX970 sitzt schon im Sattel. Ich installiere gerade den FAH-Clienten. Dann schaun wir mal!


----------



## kampfschaaaf (16. August 2017)

Vega wird weder gesehen noch erkannt vom Client - mal sehen...

Nö. Geht net.

Kann ich die manuell einbinden, oder soll ich warten, bis ein neuer Client kommt? Hätte sehr gerne gesehen, was sie drauf hat...


----------



## alexk94 (16. August 2017)

Ich glaube, die muss manuell eingebunden werden, sonst kann ich mir den einen Eintrag: GPU Folding Projects - Performance (nach GPU sortieren, ganz unten) nicht erklären. Wie man das macht, weiß ich leider nicht, da muss du jemanden anderes fragen.


----------



## ProfBoom (16. August 2017)

Versuch mal eine neue GPU.txt zu holen:
http://fah.stanford.edu/file-releases/public/GPUs.txt

Vega FE steht drin, ob die Vega64 geht... ausprobieren. Ansonsten in ein paar tagen nochmal schauen, der Antrag die Vegas auf die Whitelist zu setzen ist gestellt.

Hier gibt's mehr Informationen über den Prozess:
Folding Forum • View topic - Information About GPUs.txt File


----------



## kampfschaaaf (16. August 2017)

Danke, die neue GPUs.txt habe ich probiert - den manuellen Eintrag mit GPU-Z gemacht, ...
bringt alles nix, so lange die in Stanford diese GPU nicht explizit auf ihre Whitelist setzen. So habe ich es zumindest verstanden. Es gibt jemanden, der die Vega64 eintragen lassen möchte. Passiert ist es aber noch nicht. Aber ich mag mich irren.


----------



## kampfschaaaf (17. August 2017)

*AW: Folding-Partnerschaft - Server sucht GPU/s zwecks 24/7 Folding*

RX Vega ist jetzt in der Whitelist! Wird bei mir erkannt - arbeitet aber nur mit 301ppd... nicht kppd, sondern ppd...

*Habe ich hierher verschoben - lieber Gruss vom MOD *


----------



## foldinghomealone (17. August 2017)

*AW: Folding-Partnerschaft - Server sucht GPU/s zwecks 24/7 Folding*

hast du den client neu installiert?

*Habe ich hierher verschoben - lieber Gruss vom MOD *


----------



## kampfschaaaf (17. August 2017)

*AW: Folding-Partnerschaft - Server sucht GPU/s zwecks 24/7 Folding*

Ja, inzwischen mehrmals. Könnte der Betatreiber sein. Sie rechnet, aber extrem langsam. Die Powerstats fahren nicht hoch und an den Auslastungs-LED, der Karte sehe ich, daß sie einfach Däumchen dreht. Der nächste WHQL - Treiber wird sicher mehr bringen. Würde auch mal Threadripper probieren, wie der sich in bigadv schlägt, aber der Wasserkühler ist noch nicht da...

*Habe ich hierher verschoben - lieber Gruss vom MOD *


----------



## foldinghomealone (17. August 2017)

bigadv gibts doch nicht mehr, oder?


----------



## -FairyTail- (17. August 2017)

Hallöchen liebe Folding Gemeinde.  

Nach Jahre langen des stillen mit Lesens,  dacht ich mir, ich misch jetzt auch mal ein klein wenig mit. XD 

Zu Thema F@H mit Vega: Das Problem hab ich auch gehabt, nur das bei mir die Karte erst nicht erkannt wurde und demzufolge auch nicht folden konnte.. Erst als ich die F@H Anwendung deinstalliert und dann wieder neu Installiert hatte, ging es auf einmal. 
Der Verbrauch ist aber gewaltig, hab jetzt den Powertaget auf -50% gestetzt. Mal gucken wo hin die PPD sich so einpendeln mögen. 
( 1630 Mhz war ich bei einer WU bei runt 520.000 Punkte ~ 290 Watt, hatte mir deutlich mehr erhofft, da die Rechenleistung nahezu der Nvidia 1080Ti liegt, in Gaming sieht natürlich deutlich schlechter aus für die Vega, aber das ist ja auch wieder ein anderes Thema.)


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. August 2017)

*AW: Folding-Partnerschaft - Server sucht GPU/s zwecks 24/7 Folding*



kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Ja, inzwischen mehrmals. Könnte der Betatreiber sein. Sie rechnet, aber extrem langsam. Die Powerstats fahren nicht hoch und an den Auslastungs-LED, der Karte sehe ich, daß sie einfach Däumchen dreht. Der nächste WHQL - Treiber wird sicher mehr bringen. Würde auch mal Threadripper probieren, wie der sich in bigadv schlägt, aber der Wasserkühler ist noch nicht da...
> 
> *Habe ich hierher verschoben - lieber Gruss vom MOD *


bigadv gibt es nicht mehr, aber es gibt reguläre SMP-WUs die sich mit bis zu 32 Threads falten lassen.

Gesendet von meinem XT1032 mit Tapatalk


----------



## kampfschaaaf (17. August 2017)

ekwb möchte mir am 16.08. per Express meinen vernickelten Kühler für den Fredrippa liefern. Nun, das schaffen sie wohl nicht mehr. Genausowenig, wie die WaKü für die RX V64. Vernickelt - versteht sich. Unter Wasser sollte Vega zeigen können, was möglich ist. Mit fetter Kühlung sollten sie sich stabil undervolten und auf Effizienz trimmen lassen. 200W mit ner halben Mio ppd - das wäre das vorläufige Ziel. Aber nicht mit dem momentanen Treiber. Der kann nur wohl nur minen. ca 175W für 34MH/s unter Luft. Besser, als die R9, aber noch nicht, wie erwartet. 

Jetzt warte ich auf die beiden anderen GPUs aus der FoPaSa von Loebstraus, dann kanns losgehen. Den Unterbau mit Maximus IV Extreme nebst 2500k schicke ich in Rente. Der wird durch einen AM4 6kerner ersetzt. Aus Effizienzgründen. Da ich mit Solarstrom falte, ist Stromverbrauch ein zentraler Punkt.


----------



## -FairyTail- (18. August 2017)

Moin ^^

Hier nochmal ein PPD wert von Vega64. @1402Mhz - 1.100 mv / HBM2 945Mhz / PC Stromwatt - "Verbrauch" ~ 242 Watt ( fals es jemand interessiert ^^) 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Will meine Vega nur ungern unter Wasser setzen, die Limited Edition sieht sowas von klasse aus. O.O aber der Geräuschpegel ist mir doch ein wenig zu laut, also doch unter Wasser. ^^ Aber erst wenn ich genug Geld zusammen hab für den Threadripper. 
Der 1950x hats mir angetan. XD 

Liebe Grüße und frohes Falten euch allen. Macht echt Spaß im Team 70335 zu sein. XD


----------



## alexk94 (18. August 2017)

@FairyTail

Hast du schon bei dem beiden BIOS+ deren 3 Modi rumgespielt?


----------



## -FairyTail- (18. August 2017)

@alexk94 

Die zwei BIOS und deren drei Modi im Treiber hab ich schon durchprobiert. Ich finde diese recht Praktisch, sind aber leider "geblockt" - nicht verstellbar. Nur bei Benutzerdefiniert kann man fast frei alles selbst bestimmen. ( Nur die letzten zwei Powerstats 6 und 7, die anderen sind leider noch grau. Aber die werden bestimmt in Zukunft auch einstellbar sein.) Bei "Turbo" Taktet sie bei 6 und Selten bei 7, sprich zwischen 1530 und seltener bei 1630 Mhz bei +15% Powertarget. ( bei Crysis 1 in 4k und 8 Multisampling ~ 380 Watt "Verbrauch" ^^, bei Power Safe nur 260 oder weniger)
Um Strom zu sparen, die Karte leiser bzw Kühler zu halten, bringt der Power Safe schon was, nur schwankt mir die Taktraten ein wenig zu doll bei -25% Powertarget. 

Beim Folden liegt beim Normal zustand meist volle 1630 Mhz an, nur mir ist das zu laut bzw zu viel "Saft" was sie braucht.

Ich stelle die Ziel Temperatur bei 65° C ein, daher ist sie Natürlich viel Lauter als Normal, aber so ist es mir lieber. 

lg


----------



## JayTea (18. August 2017)

Im Angebot bei Lidl.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ihr wisst was das bedeutet...!?  

Ich kann mich mit Vega nicht anfreunden. Performance ist nicht alles aber der Energieverbrauch bei der gebotenen Leistung; Stichwort Effizienz.


----------



## arcDaniel (19. August 2017)

Danke für die Werte.

Wenn man bei Vega64 mit einem Durchschnitt von 700k ppd rechnen kann bei 240W, ist das zwar noch weit von der Effizients einer Pascal Karte entfernt, allerdings erachte ich die Werte dennoch als vernünftig.

Da wird meine Vega dann doch noch etwas falten dürfen und ich kann dann doch vielleicht noch mein Versprechen halten und meine 20mio dieses Jahr voll bekommen.


----------



## -FairyTail- (19. August 2017)

@arcDaniel  

Hab zum Thema Vega noch etwas merkwürdiges festgestellt. Egal ob ich den Tackt auf 1402Mhz oder 1602Mhz festgelegt hatte, mit 1.050 bis 1.100mV, blieb der Gesamte "Verbrauch" des PC`s irgendwie gleich. O.O Die Auslastung lag meist bei ~ 85%. Mal schauen wie die Zukünftigen Treiber reagieren werden. Das Undervolten geht eher schlecht bis gar nicht, denn die anderen Power Stats greifen vorher ein bis überhaupt der 6. oder 7. anliegt. ??? Keine Ahnung, aber schlechter als Polaris ist Vega sicher nicht beim Folden. Meine RX 480 mit 1050Mhz lag bei 125 Watt = 220.000 PPD Punkten. Vega zum vergleich ~ 245 Watt mit bis zu 820.000 PPD sind möglich!*  Im Grunde ist Sie sogar Effizienter als mit Zwei Polaris GPU`s.

* bei etwas höheren CPU Tackt, hatte Musik im Hintergrund an, was die PPD ansteigen lies.

edit: So sieht die Sapphire Limited edition aus. Wusste nicht, dass einige Teile der Karte in Schwarz gehalten sind, wie die Slotblende, Schrauben usw. Dachte Bisher, dass alles Limited editionen gleich aussehen würden, wie Raff Sie im unboxing Video  gezeigt hatte. Mir gefällt diese Version zumindest Supie, Ohne die Seitenteile am Gehäuse, ist die Karte deutlich kühler und leiser, was das ausmacht. XD verrückt

Nachtrag: Hab mich geirrt, die sehen Optisch alles so aus.


----------



## kampfschaaaf (19. August 2017)

Ja, ein solches Verhalten ist mir ebenfalls aufgefallen - der Realtakt schwankt trotzdem weiter dynamisch. Daher der Verbrauch. Diese Zwischenpowerstats werden nur bei Video mit unterschiedlicher Komprimierung oder Auflösung genutzt. Finde ich eine effiziente Lösung. Vielleicht ist sie deshalb effizienter, als die GTX bei YT. Bei Gaming oder Compute stürzt die Karte sofort in die 7 und wird durch Temp oder Powerlimit in die 6 zurückgedrückt. Das läßt sich alles frei einstellen, aber die Karte taktet weiter dynamisch. Nimmt man die Dynamik raus, nutzt die Karte nicht mehr annähernd die vorher eingestellten Stats, sondern fällt weiter zurück, als sie müßte. Da fehlt mir noch ein vernünftiges Tool, bei dem ich selbst überall, inklusive den Speicherlatenzen 'Hand anlegen kann.

Ich denke, daß sie völlig anders laufen wird, wenn sie unter Wasser ist.


----------



## -FairyTail- (20. August 2017)

Nach reiflicher Überlegung und zum gewissen grad an "Vernunft" und "Realitätssinn", hab ich mich gegen die Threadripper TR4 Platform  entschieden. 1039€ CPU, Board ~500€, RAM ~min 400 bis 800€, Wasserkühlung braucht viel Platz = neues Gehäuse und Größere Radiatoren ~ 700€ .... Ne, ist mir dann doch zu viel. ^^

Hat jemand schon Erfahrung mit AM4 µATX Boards gemacht? ( B350M Mortar Arctic von MSi soll es mal werden)  Wegen die Temps der Spannungswandler. Denn Diese sehen auf allen Boards sehr spärlich "gekühlt" aus... möchte ungern dort mehr als 100°C haben. Es soll Später in den Prodigy M Micro-ATX Gehäuse landen ( das Gehäuse hab ich bereits schon). Dort will ich einen 240 schmalen Radiator verbauen und einen schmalen 120'er für die Kühlung der CPU und GPU ( ist auch schon da sowie ein Passender Wasserkühler für die CPU). 

Es gibt zwar auch Monoblocks für die Großen AM4 ATX Boards, aber die Passen ja leider nicht ins kleine Gehäuse... zudem mach ich mir Sorgen, ob die zwei Radiatoren ausreichen werden für ein X1800 und Vega 64? Selbst mit undervolting  würde es sicher verdammt knapp werden. Oder Doch lieber ein anderes und größeres Gehäuse kaufen? Oder ein 1700'er Kaufen da der ja weniger Watt zieht aber ob das ausreicht? Naja, ermal muss ich eh wieder Sparen, nach dem Kauf der Karte hier. xD 

Will nämlich auch CPU Folding machen, bringt zwar weniger Punkter aber ist ja mal was anderes und geht auch für zwischendurch.


----------



## Stefan84 (20. August 2017)

Ich melde mich dann auch mal wieder zurück 
Nachdem ich gestern meine neue HW endlich bekommen & verbaut habe (siehe Signatur), will ich auch gleich mal wissen was sie so bringt...

Im Moment faltet meine 1080 Ti ihre erste WU, rennt mit 1.911 MHz durch die Gegend und bleibt mit ~58 Grad schön kühl. So wie ich mir das gedacht habe


----------



## brooker (20. August 2017)

@Stefan: Herzlich willkommen zurück!


----------



## Stefan84 (20. August 2017)

Wenn es mein NT hergeben würde, tät ich direkt nochmal die 980 Ti mit beistecken  Aber da spielt mein Seasonic nicht mit.
Temperaturtechnisch bin ich jetzt doch eine ganze Ecke höher, bei rund 67°C. In Anbetracht der Leistung finde ich das aber ok. Takt hält die Karte stabil bei 1.885 MHz.


----------



## -FairyTail- (20. August 2017)

@Stefan84 

Da macht das Folden bestimmt gleich doppelt soviel Spaß mit der 1080Ti oder? xD 
Bei dem Tackt kommt gut was bei raus 1,1 bzw 1,2 Mio PPD sollten drin sein und dass bei nur 67°C!  Würde mich echt interessieren wie viel der Rechner an Watt "Verbraucht" beim Folden. Ich rate jetzt einfach mal bei ~180 Watt vielleicht? XD 

Wie lange braucht eine 1080Ti eigentlich für eine WU zu Falten?  ( Projekt 11409 oder in der Größenordnung) 

Vega braucht 3,5 Stunden für ne 11409 WU bei ~ 120.000 Punkten. 

lg


----------



## Stefan84 (20. August 2017)

Kann ich dir genau sagen was mein Rechner gerade aus der Dose zieht - ein Messgerät ist immer dazwischen geklemmt 
Im Moment zieht er bei einer 11409-WU ganze 325 Watt . Als Dauer zeigt mir der Client ~2,5 Stunden an.


----------



## -FairyTail- (20. August 2017)

WOW, das ist jetzt aber doch viel mehr als ich erwatet hatte. O.O 
Ich hab rein zufällig auch immer ein Messgerät dazwischen hängen. Weil es mich einfach interessiert xD 
Voltkraft3000 um genau zu sein. ^^ 

Da wird die 1080Ti aber top ausgelastet sein bei dem Wert und der kurzen dauer. Ich brauch ne ganze Stunde länger für die Selbe WU, bei aber "nur" ~ 250 Watt in der Spitze. XD 
Trotzdem Wahnsinn, nur 2,5 Stunden für diese WU. 

edit: Das dürfte wohl an CUDA liegen, das die Nvidia's so gut abgehen beim Folden. Theoretisch fast die selbe Rechenleistung zwischen 1080Ti und Vega 64 und doch so eine Große Lücke dazwischen..
 Die Treiber, wie immer bei AMD.  (-_-)

lg


----------



## Stefan84 (20. August 2017)

Treiberseitig habe ich aber nicht aufs Folding geachtet, sondern einfach den neuesten drauf gezogen  Mit dem richtigen "Falt-Treiber" sind sicher noch ein paar mehr Pünktchen rauszuholen (im mOment liege ich bei ~1,19 Mio).

EDIT:
was mir aber jetzt im Vergleich zur letzten Falterei auffällt ist, dass der Download einer neuen WU sehr lange dauert... Ist das jetzt neu und immer so?


----------



## -FairyTail- (20. August 2017)

@Stefan84 

Ne, die Downloads gehen eigentlich recht zügig. Aber vorhin hab ich selbst ne Zeit lang gebaucht bis ich ne neue WU bekam. Vielleicht Falten wir zu Schnell und Stanfort kommt nicht mehr hinter her. xD 
Oder es ist einfach nur eine Überlastung des Servers?


----------



## Stefan84 (20. August 2017)

Achja, die stanford'schen Server, da war ja was... Habe ich komplett vergessen dass die öfters mal haken.


----------



## Bumblebee (20. August 2017)

Ja, momentan herrscht wieder mal etwas "Ebbe" bei den WU's


----------



## Stefan84 (20. August 2017)

Ok, also hat sich in dem halben Jahr rein gar nichts geändert


----------



## mattinator (20. August 2017)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ja, momentan herrscht wieder mal etwas "Ebbe" bei den WU's



Habe gerade mit ein paar mal Pausieren / Starten die "Ebbe" überwinden können. Vielleicht war es auch nur Zufall.


----------



## Nono15 (20. August 2017)

mattinator schrieb:


> Habe gerade mit ein paar mal Pausieren / Starten die "Ebbe" überwinden können. Vielleicht war es auch nur Zufall.



Bei mir ging gerade gar nichts mehr, der Server hat nichts mehr ausgespuckt nach dem Beenden der letzten WU.

Dann werde ich meinem Faltrechner ein paar Updates gönnen, danach eine Ruhe einlegen lassen und auf morgen hoffen


----------



## Bumblebee (20. August 2017)

Na ja, es geht dann schon weiter - kann aber mal etwas dauern (max. bei mir ca. 50 Minuten)


----------



## brooker (20. August 2017)

... "WU-Tanz" bereits getanzt. Sollte also schnell weitergehen.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (21. August 2017)

hab meine Kiste auch mal wieder mit fah ausgestattet und über 6k plätze + in den letzten 8 std gemacht, nachdem ich das Primzahlen und keine WUs Problem gelöst hatte 
btw, ka ob das laufen irgendwo erwähnt wird oder so aber irgendwie stimmt der pcgh link im Teamprofil nicht 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brooker (21. August 2017)

cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> hab meine Kiste auch mal wieder mit fah ausgestattet ...



... sauber!  ... hier ein Hinweis für Dich - http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...imer-tages-ab-21-09-2017-a-3.html#post8999137

Wäre schön, wenn Du da auch mit dabei bist und das ganze auch ein wenig streust. Bitte melde Deine Teilnahme im Fred, damit wir auf die Main kommen. Danke.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. August 2017)

cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> btw, ka ob das laufen irgendwo erwähnt wird oder so aber irgendwie stimmt der pcgh link im Teamprofil nicht


Wurde schon mehrfach bei Standfort beanstandet, aber dort bemüht sich keiner um die Berichtigung. 


Gesendet von meinem XT1032 mit Tapatalk


----------



## JayTea (21. August 2017)

@FairyTail|@Stefan84: ich (GTX 960) hatte schon eine P11409-WU mit einer TPF von 5:09min und mehrere mit 5:21/22. Kann also sein, das trotz eines Projekts, die WU auch mal unterschiedlich sind. Das hatte ich auch schon mal bei anderen WU/Projekten gesehen.

@Alex: In Stanford sitzt der "Verein".   Hat nichts mit Fort Knox oder so zu tun. 

@cann0nf0dder: sehr schön wenn nach so langer Pause wieder alte Hasen mitmischen!!


----------



## -FairyTail- (21. August 2017)

@JayTea  

Das stimmt, dass hatte ich nicht bedacht. Trotzdem waren alle diese WU's im etwa gleich von der Faltzeit her. Nur bekomme ich diese WU's nur noch seltener und damit mache ich "nur noch" 460.000 bis 520.000 PPD. Schwankt je nach art der Wu's doch schon gewaltig. Bin aber trotzdem zufrieden mit der Leistung.  

Gibt es denn einen Durchschnittswert für die Ryzen CPU's? ( x1700 oder x1800 ?) verbrauch und PPD? Ich weiß, die PPD schwanken dort gewaltig  bei CPU Folding im Allgemeinen. Mein I7 6700T ( 3,4 Ghz) macht von 13.000 PPD bis max. 82.000 PPD  mit, bei  60 -67 Watt gesamt verbrauch.   

mfg


----------



## JayTea (21. August 2017)

Du darfst äußerst gerne mitwirken!! 
PPD-Tabelle Link1
PPD-Tabelle Link2


----------



## brooker (21. August 2017)

Neuer Beitrag zum Kampf um Platz 12 der Welt: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/h...-teams-auf-verfolgungsjagd-2.html#post9000066
Klicks und Likes erwünscht


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. August 2017)

JayTea schrieb:


> @Alex: In Stanford sitzt der "Verein".   Hat nichts mit Fort Knox oder so zu tun.


Frag mich nicht warum, aber im Wörterbuch der Autokorrektur war Standford mit "t" drin  und ich hab es nicht geachtet des er es geändert hat.


----------



## JayTea (21. August 2017)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Frag mich nicht warum, aber im Wörterbuch der Autokorrektur war Standford mit "t" drin  und ich hab es nicht geachtet des er es geändert hat.


Du hast immer noch ein "d" zu viel drin.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (21. August 2017)

-FairyTail- schrieb:


> Gibt es denn einen Durchschnittswert für die Ryzen CPU's? ( x1700 oder x1800 ?) verbrauch und PPD? Ich weiß, die PPD schwanken dort gewaltig  bei CPU Folding im Allgemeinen. Mein I7 6700T ( 3,4 Ghz) macht von 13.000 PPD bis max. 82.000 PPD  mit, bei  60 -67 Watt gesamt verbrauch.
> 
> mfg



ist zwar nur indirekt nen ryzen, aber mein 1950x liegt jetzt grade bei 243k ppd, hatte aber heute mittag eine WU wo die ppd auf über für 1,1m stiegen  und gestern abend eine für knapp 30k gehabt ..... da gibt es wirklich extreme Schwankungen 

edit:
243k ppd fertig und hab wieder ne 1,1m ppd cpu wu zugewiesen bekommen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## foldinghomealone (22. August 2017)

@cannon: Ich muss dich leider enttäuschen, aber eine 11409-WU ist eine *G*PU-WU. Sieht man auch am FahCore: x21 sind GPU-Cores.


----------



## -FairyTail- (22. August 2017)

@cann0nf0dder 

Krass! 240.000 Punkte mit nur einer WU? Geht der Threadripper 1950x so krass ab? O_O 

"16 Kerne... ich muss Stark sein... muss Tapfer sein... guck auf dein Konto...sei vernünftig Jan."   XD ( an mich selbst gerichtet)

Wenn das stimmt... ich darf nicht schwach werden, einfach nur Wahnsinn.

edit: Also doch 240.000 PPD  bis vielleicht 1.000.001 PPD ?^^


----------



## Bumblebee (22. August 2017)

-FairyTail- schrieb:


> Gibt es denn einen Durchschnittswert für die Ryzen CPU's? ( x1700 oder x1800 ?) verbrauch und PPD? Ich weiß, die PPD schwanken dort gewaltig  bei CPU Folding im Allgemeinen.
> mfg



Nun, etwas mehr über den Ryzen 1700 (ohne X) erfährst du hier

Ganz allgemein hauen die neuen WU's ganz schön rein - *42,113,965 Punkte *(Tagesproduktion gestern) sind ein  Spitzenwert

... und ... btw. so bin ich noch etwas schneller auf 11 Milliarden gekommen


----------



## cann0nf0dder (22. August 2017)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> @cannon: Ich muss dich leider enttäuschen, aber eine 11409-WU ist eine *G*PU-WU. Sieht man auch am FahCore: x21 sind GPU-Cores.



gut zu wissen 

dann halt hier 'nur' 235k ppd auf 0xa7  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cartesius (22. August 2017)

@ *cann0nf0dder* &* -FairyTail-*: 
Als stolze Besitzer einer Vega-GPU  oder einer Ryzen Threadripper CPU, wäre es toll, wenn ihr eure Punkteausbeute in die folgende Tabelle eintragen könnet:  Formular.

Der User & Mitfalter Holdie ist nämlich dabei eine große F@H CPU/GPU Datenbank aufzubauen (siehe PPD-Performance Tabelle).
Bei Unklarheiten oder sonstigen Fragen, stehen wir euch gerne zur Verfügung


----------



## alexk94 (22. August 2017)

Schöner Test auf hardwareLuxx zum Thema Vega untervolten. Jetzt müssen nur noch Wattman und Co. richtig funktionieren.

AMD Radeon RX Vega 56 und Vega 64 im Undervolting-Test - Hardwareluxx


----------



## -FairyTail- (22. August 2017)

@Cartesius 

OK, wird gemacht.  Doch leider ist mir der Rechner über Nacht eingefroren... und Falte grade den Rest zu ende. Die Nächste WU sollte aber dann passen. Werde diese im Standard Zustand Falten und nur die Lüfter Einstellung  anpassen um Vergleichbare werte zu bekommen. Das untervolten funktioniert definitive noch nicht richtig und fehlerfrei..leider aber ein sehr interessanter Artikel. Danke @alexk94

edit: so hab mein ersten Wert eingetragen, die nächsten folgen dann später. Was mich wundert ist, dass es Wirklich kaum bis keinen unterschied ausmacht ob 1400 Mhz oder 1630 Mhz anliegen, trotz 60 Watt mehr Last ~ vielleicht 1000 Punkte mehr und das bei einer Steigerung von 230Mhz gegenüber die vormals 1400 Mhz. ( +16,4%) ??? Da hätte ich deutlich mehr erwartet. Hab bereits den neusten Treiber drauf 17.8.1 .


----------



## JayTea (22. August 2017)

Schön, was es hier alles Neues berichtet wird! 

Verdammte Hacke, subjektiv betrachtet liegt der Durchfluss meiner Wakü bei ~10L/h oder weniger?! Ich habe ja einen X-Flow Radiator und inzwischen merke ich einen deutlichen Temperaturunterschied zwischen der Vorkammen auf der Einlass- bzw. Auslassseite; das war zu Beginn überhaupt nicht der Fall.
Leider sammelt sich auch immer wieder Luft oben im Radiator (ist nunmal der höchste Punkt bei mir) und wenn ich den Tower kippe, sodass die Blasen in Richtung AGB abfließen, dann wandern sie extremst langsam durch den Schlauch. Auch hier ein deutlicher Unterschied zu Februar/Inbetriebnahme.
Ich habe Bedenken, dass wenn ich die WaKü auseinanderpflücke und es wohmöglich zu Komplikationen kommt, ich bei der Faltwoche nicht dabei wäre!! 
Am Umständlichsten dürfte die (De)Montage des Alphacool GPX-Kühlers sein. Hat damit jemand Erfahrungen? Kann ich den Block vielleicht reinigen, ohne das ich den ganzen Kühler vom PCB rupfen muss?!


----------



## JeansOn (22. August 2017)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Nun, etwas mehr über den Ryzen 1700 (ohne X) erfährst du hier
> AW:Ich habe gedacht: altes Datum = keine Zeit ... schaue ich mir das gleich mal näher an
> 
> Ganz allgemein hauen die neuen WU's ganz schön rein - *42,113,965 Punkte *(Tagesproduktion gestern) sind ein  Spitzenwert
> ...




ich habe mal was oben dazwischen geschrieben.


----------



## -FairyTail- (22. August 2017)

@Bumblebee 

Danke für dein Link zum Test deines Ryzen 1700. Zum Teil bin ich überrascht, zum anderen Teil wiederum nicht. Da lohnt sich ja  das CPU und GPU Falten in einem Zuge fast gar nicht. Entweder CPU oder GPU  einzeln. Wäre interessant wie es bei nur @3,2 Ghz bei der CPU aussieht vom Watt und PPD verhältnis.


----------



## Andregee (22. August 2017)

Mal ne Frage. Was kann das sein, das wenn ich den Rechner abends laufen lassen für FAH dann ist der Webviewer wie er soll, morgens dann sehe ich dann in der Browserleiste eine runden Kreis der quasi das aktualisieren deR Webseite signalisiert und die Webseite wird auch im Sekundentakt F5 mäßig erneuert, so das ich nicht nachvollziehen kann, was da nun passiert. Erst mit einem Neustart funktioniert wieder alles wie es muss.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. August 2017)

@JayTea:
Das hört sich aber extrem stark nach einem verstopften Kühler an wen die Pumpe in Ordnung ist. 

Nimm  den Kühler auch wenn es Arbeit bedeutet runter > du wirst dir selber  in den Hintern beissen wenn beim Reinigen was passiert und einfacher  ist das Reinigen auch.


@Andregge:
Ich würde den Client eh nicht über den Webviewer überwachen > nimm den Advanced Control.
Der Advanced Controll wie auch der Webviewer müssen übrigens nicht mitlaufen > gewünschte Einstellungen machen und schliessen.


----------



## brooker (22. August 2017)

JayTea schrieb:


> Verdammte Hacke, subjektiv betrachtet liegt der Durchfluss meiner Wakü bei ~10L/h oder weniger?! Ich habe ja einen X-Flow Radiator und inzwischen merke ich einen deutlichen Temperaturunterschied zwischen der Vorkammen auf der Einlass- bzw. Auslassseite; das war zu Beginn überhaupt nicht der Fall.
> Leider sammelt sich auch immer wieder Luft oben im Radiator (ist nunmal der höchste Punkt bei mir) und wenn ich den Tower kippe, sodass die Blasen in Richtung AGB abfließen, dann wandern sie extremst langsam durch den Schlauch. Auch hier ein deutlicher Unterschied zu Februar/Inbetriebnahme.
> Ich habe Bedenken, dass wenn ich die WaKü auseinanderpflücke und es wohmöglich zu Komplikationen kommt, ich bei der Faltwoche nicht dabei wäre!!
> Am Umständlichsten dürfte die (De)Montage des Alphacool GPX-Kühlers sein. Hat damit jemand Erfahrungen? Kann ich den Block vielleicht reinigen, ohne das ich den ganzen Kühler vom PCB rupfen muss?!



Kleiner Tip: mach erstmal nur den CPU-Kühler auf. Dieser ist in der Regel als erstes zu. Was für Kühlmedium verwendest Du und was für Schläuche?


----------



## moreply (22. August 2017)

JayTea schrieb:


> Schön, was es hier alles Neues berichtet wird!
> 
> Verdammte Hacke, subjektiv betrachtet liegt der Durchfluss meiner Wakü bei ~10L/h oder weniger?! Ich habe ja einen X-Flow Radiator und inzwischen merke ich einen deutlichen Temperaturunterschied zwischen der Vorkammen auf der Einlass- bzw. Auslassseite; das war zu Beginn überhaupt nicht der Fall.
> Leider sammelt sich auch immer wieder Luft oben im Radiator (ist nunmal der höchste Punkt bei mir) und wenn ich den Tower kippe, sodass die Blasen in Richtung AGB abfließen, dann wandern sie extremst langsam durch den Schlauch. Auch hier ein deutlicher Unterschied zu Februar/Inbetriebnahme.
> ...



Der GPX ist doch zwei Geteilt, kannst du nicht einfach den "Grundkühler" runter bauen? 

Wenn du die WaKü eh auseinander pflückst bau doch gleich einen Filter ein . Am besten direkt vor den GPX!


----------



## foldinghomealone (22. August 2017)

-FairyTail- schrieb:


> ...Da lohnt sich ja  das CPU und GPU Falten in einem Zuge fast gar nicht. Entweder CPU oder GPU  einzeln...


Wie meinst du das? Das gleichzeitige Falten beeinflusst sich doch kaum. 
Eher würde ich sagen, dass sich CPU-Falten nicht lohnt.


----------



## Bumblebee (23. August 2017)

Nee - nicht schon wieder ....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. August 2017)

Ich sag es ja, aus den unzuverlässigen Servern werden Punkteserver gemacht.

Gesendet von meinem XT1032 mit Tapatalk


----------



## -FairyTail- (23. August 2017)

@foldinghomealone 

Ich meinte im Bezug des "Stromverbrauchs" wenn beides zusammen WU's Falten. Das wäre mir dann doch etwas zu viel des guten. Dann lieber einzeln oder später mit angepassten niedrigen Tackt und undervolting, je nach dem was mehr sinn macht am ende. 

Hab heute auf der Main gelesen, dass es Probleme mit den Packages bei Vega geben soll, bei den Board Herstellern. Weil die Höhen minimal anders ausfallen zwischen HBM2 Speicher und Chip (0,040 mm) und mit unter auch Allgemein des Packages um 0,1 mm. O.O 
Nicht das man diese Probleme selber dann auch hat, wenn man einen Wasserkühler nutzen möchte. Nicht das man irgendwo ne Schraube zu fest zieht und dann, kaputt. Anpressdruck zu hoch.


----------



## kampfschaaaf (23. August 2017)

-FairyTail- schrieb:


> @foldinghomealone
> 
> Ich meinte im Bezug des "Stromverbrauchs" wenn beides zusammen WU's Falten. Das wäre mir dann doch etwas zu viel des guten. Dann lieber einzeln oder später mit angepassten niedrigen Tackt und undervolting, je nach dem was mehr sinn macht am ende.
> 
> ...



Nein, keine Angst. Habe meine jetzt unter Wasser. Muß nur noch einbauen.
Doppelpost:
Meine erste V64 ist komplett vergossen. Die habe ich gestern unter einen EKWB geschnallt. Bei der Zweiten weiß ich es noch nicht. Der Originalkühler der Black ist plan und die WLP sparsam und ordentlich aufgetragen. Das habe ich bei Thermi schon ganz anders gesehen! Da ich nicht denke, daß AMD den Originalkühler mit 3 verschiedenen Vaporchamber-Blöcken ausstatten wird, brauchen das die Customs auch nicht zu tun. Die Black ist federnd gelagert und würde sich in der Gesamthöhe ganz leicht anpassen. Das bekommen die Customs auch hin. Der EKWB ist verschraubt und liegt plan an. Die habens hinbekommen, dann bekommen es die Großserienhersteller auch hin. Die Unterschiede sind im Kühlerbau jetzt echt zu vernachlässigen. Wenn also die Höhen der Packages in sich unterschiedlich sein sollten und sie nicht ganz vergossen sein sollten, ist das auch kein Untergang. Wir sprechen hier ja nicht über mehrere Millimeter. 

Der vernickelte Kühler sieht schon ziemlich porno aus. Die Originalbackplate kannste weiter verwenden. Wundere Dich nicht, es bleiben ne Menge Schrauben und Muttern(?!?) (EK-üblich) übrig und die Wärmeleitpads sind ausreichend - mußte aber schneiden. Die Paste, die mitgegeben wird ist extrem gut und sehr angenehm zu verteilen. Davon hätte ich gerne mehr, muß mir noch was davon besorgen! Die AMD Wärmeleitpads klebten alle am Originalkühler dran, aber sie ließen Rückstände auf dem PCB zurück, die man mit 100% Alkohol und Wattestäbchen entfernen kann. Die Federlagerung fällt weg und die kurzen Schrauben kommen rund um die GPU. Sind mindestens 7 Stück rundherum, also zieht sich die GPU schön plan auf den Kühler ran. 

Jetzt tut es mir schon en bissl leid, daß ich nicht jeden Schritt dokumentiert habe... Aber es gibt bei Vega, außer dem großen Package, das bei mir plan war, keine Besonderheit bei der Kühlermontage. 

Poor Voltage!

Doppelpost - ENDE -


----------



## -FairyTail- (23. August 2017)

@kampfschaaaf 

Bis mein Waku Projekt fertig ist, dauert es noch ne Weile aber danke für die ganzen details beim umbauen. Hoffe doch sehr, dass ich auch die vergossene Packages habe ^^ weiß ich aber noch nicht. Da muss man echt glück haben so eine zu erwischen. Den EKWB Kühler will ich mir auch holen. Die Originalbackplate der Limited edition sieht ja auch Mega aus, würde Top Dazu Passen. xD 

@All

Info
Falls jemand sich eine M.2 Festplatte sich zulegen möchte, sollte die Tage bis zum 27.08.17 bei Alternate vorbeischauen! Ich konnte nicht wiederstehen und hab mir Heute Trotz kanpper Kasse, die 1 Tb EVO von Samsung geholt. Da gbit's Rabatte von bis zu 60€‚¬. In meinen Fall, waren es 50€‚¬. Mit Paypal, Versand ~ 386€‚¬ für 1 Tb. 
Die EVO-500-GB mit 30€‚¬ Rabatt = 200€‚

lg

Samsung 960 EVO 500 GB, Solid State Drive M.2, PCIe 3.0 x4 ( 500 Gb)
Samsung 960 EVO 1 TB, Solid State Drive M.2, PCIe 3.0 x4 ( 1 Tb)


----------



## JayTea (23. August 2017)

@Alex/moreply: Die Pumpe sollte in Ordnung sein, zumindest entdecke ich da keinen Fehler (in der aquasuite).
Bevor ich den GPU-Kühler montiert hatte, hatte ich die quadratische Bodenplatte ein Mal abgeschraubt und das wäre in meinen Augen die beste Möglichkeit der Reinigung. Ich denke, dass wenn ich das ganze GPX-Modul raussnehmen will, muss ich welche von den anderen schwarzen Schrauben drum herum lösen, sprich ebenso den Kühler demontieren. Ich frage mich zudem, was passiert, wenn ich diese vier Schrauben auf der anderen Seite löse?! Denn dafür müsste ich den Kühler ja nicht demontieren...
Ich habe soetwas im Kopf, dass man das GPX-Modul nicht unbedingt auseinandernehmen soll, weil der Kühler auch noch andere Bauteile mit abdeckt und dort irgendwo Wärmeleitpaste verbaut ist. Dazu finde ich aber nichts mehr. 

@brooker: Ich verwende ja immer noch die alten PushIn-Anschlüsse in Kombination mit dem relativ harten PUR-Schlauch. Von derher gehe ich nicht davon aus, dass es sich um Weichmacher handelt, der den/die Kühler verstopft. Wasserzusatz=Korrosionsschutz ist G48.
Ich nehme an, dass es Lötrückstände aus dem im Februar neu verbauten Radiator sind. Vor dem Einbau hatte ich ihn nur mit Wasser durchgespült aber nicht weiter gereinigt; kein Lötfett entfernt. Dazu habe ich nun das Cillit Bang gekauft und werde es nachholen.
Da der GPX-Kühler im Kreislauf *vor* dem CPU-Kühler sitzt, werde ich auf jeden Fall den GPU-Kühler reinigen müssen (und CPU-Kühler, genauso wie Radiator natürlich gleich mit). 
Habe ich für nächste Woche geplant, nachdem morgen meine erste Bewerbung rausgeht.

Die Temps haben sich trotz des stark verringerten Durchflusses sowohl bei CPU, als auch bei GPU übrigens kaum verändert! Bei voller Belastung inklusive OC komme ich kaum über 50°C. 
Nichtsdestotrotz habe ich kein gutes Gefühl bei der Sache und will deswegen schon die Reinigung durchführen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. August 2017)

@JayTea:
Lötfett nicht zu entfernen ist ein klassischer Fehler den man macht wenn man nicht drauf hingewissen wird und sich auch nicht die Mühe macht irgendwelche Wakü-Guides durchzulesen > hab den Fehler selber auch mit meinem Mora gemacht und das war dann die Quittung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


War der untere Kühler meines damaligen GTX 460-SLI-Gespanns.


@brooker:
Solcher Dreck wie Lötrückstände setzt sich nicht zwangsweise im ersten Kühler im Kreislauf ab:
Der im Foto gezeigte Kühler kam erst als 3. Kühler im Kreislauf (1 CPU, 2 Mainboard) und mein 1090T wird von einem Heatkiller 3.0 gekühlt und der hat mehr als genug feine Lamellen damit sich das Zeugs darin ablagern hätte können (war praktisch sauber).


----------



## JayTea (23. August 2017)

Dabei wird Seitens Alphacool und Aquatunig darauf hingewiesen, Radiatoren nicht mit "irgendwelchen Mittelchen" zu reinigen...  Hmpf!
Ich werde Fotos machen und posten.


----------



## brooker (23. August 2017)

@Alex: das ist Lötfettrückstand ausm MORA von Watercool?  Ich würde glatt behaupten das es war korodiertes ist. Lötfett legt sich nach meinem Kenntnisstand als "schleimige" Masse wo nieder. Ich kann es nur aus Erfahrung sagen, siehe auch letztes Beispiel "ONE MILLION FOLDER", Durchfluss paktisch gegen Null, weil die beiden CPU-Kühler komplett dicht waren. 

@JT: mein Guter, da hast du nan ganz blöden Fehler gemacht  ... und das nur, weil du das Montieren an der WaKü so magst. Gebe es zu  ... wünsche eine ruhige Hand und gutes Gelingen 


@ Alex second topic: mit welcher Kernzahl locke ich aktuell die 0xa7 WU hintern Ofen vor. Habe bis 16 Kerne aufm XEON.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. August 2017)

@brooker:
Korosion kann es nicht gewesen sein:
Zum einen hab ich in meiner Laufbahn als Sanitärmonteur schon genug Kupferkorosion gesehen und zum anderen ist mir noch keine Kupferkorosion begegnet die sich einfach mal so mit einer Zahnbürste entfernen liess.
Was zusätzlich gegen Korosion spricht das ich schon von Anfang an Innovatek Protect IP als Fertiggemischung verwende und die Flüssigkeit war zum Zeitpunkte des Fotos erst 3 Monate im Kreislauf.


Second topic:
Gute Frage aber da es bigadv nicht mehr gibt kenn ich leider auch keine zuverlässige Methode mehr. 

Ps.:
bigadv könnte man eh mal aus der V7-Anleitung entfernen.


----------



## brooker (23. August 2017)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @brooker:
> Korosion kann es nicht gewesen sein:
> Zum einen hab ich in meiner Laufbahn als Sanitärmonteur schon genug Kupferkorosion gesehen und zum anderen ist mir noch keine Kupferkorosion begegnet die sich einfach mal so mit einer Zahnbürste entfernen liess.
> Was zusätzlich gegen Korosion spricht das ich schon von Anfang an Innovatek Protect IP als Fertiggemischung verwende und die Flüssigkeit war zum Zeitpunkte des Fotos erst 3 Monate im Kreislauf.
> ...



... dieses feine grün ist eigentlich immer Grünspan ... Alex, völlig wumpe, Hauptsache es ist raus und die Mühle läuft ordentlich! 

Sprich, Anzahl der Threads mal ausprobieren?

zu PS: habe ich glatt gemacht. Danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## Bumblebee (23. August 2017)

So, "Endanflug" für die gamescom

Ihr werdet mich also mal ein paar Tag nicht lesen


----------



## brooker (23. August 2017)

@Bumble: viel Spaß und ordentlich GAMER für die FALTWOCHEN gewinnen! Push Push


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. August 2017)

brooker schrieb:


> Sprich, Anzahl der Threads mal ausprobieren?


Leider vergebene Mühe > selbst unsere Jungs hier die einen Threadripper 1950X ihr eigen nennen müssen sich mit den a4 rumägern.


----------



## brooker (23. August 2017)

... wurden dort alle 16 Freds auf ein WU gesetzt?


PS: 32Mio PPDs wurden gerade gutgeschrieben!


----------



## JayTea (23. August 2017)

Ich werde besonders die Konsistenz beachten. 

@BB: du weißt wo du mich morgen Abend findest.


----------



## Ramonx56 (23. August 2017)

Falls man sich eine 1080TI fürs Folden zulegen möchte... welche könntet ihr mir empfehlen?
Ein neues Gehäuse würde ich mir dann wahrscheinlich auch zulegen. Ich hätte da an ein Dark Base Pro 900 gedacht.
Am besten, wenn die Karte schön leise ist...
(Ich bin mir noch unsicher ob ich mir wirklich eine zulegen möchte...) Was haltet ihr von denen hier:
11GB EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti FTW3 Gaming Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - GTX 1080 Ti - Hardware,
11GB Gigabyte GeForce GTX 1080 Ti AORUS Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - GTX 1080 Ti - Hardware,
Die MSI Lightning hat es mir auch angetan... die ist aber recht teuer...


----------



## brooker (23. August 2017)

@Ramon: FTW3 zu teuer und Kühllösung nicht optimal, Gigabyte Aorus GTX 1080 Ti Xtreme Edition: Leise, Kühler hat viel Reserve ... ich würde ne normale EVGA 1080Ti nehmen und nen WaKühler draufsetzen. Bei Bedarf an GPU und Kühler bitte PN.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. August 2017)

brooker schrieb:


> ... wurden dort alle 16 Freds auf ein WU gesetzt?
> 
> 
> PS: 32Mio PPDs wurden gerade gutgeschrieben!


Ja, alle 16 an einer einzelnen WU.

Das aktuelle Maximum unterstützter Threads liegt meines Wissens nach bei 32.

Gesendet von meinem XT1032 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stefan84 (24. August 2017)

MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming 11G kann ich empfehlen, gepaart mit einem Corsair Graphite 780T. Wenn es sein muss hat man dann viel Ruhe, aber leicht höhere Temperaturen.
Ich habe die Lüfter der Karte aber bei ~60-70% fixiert (je nach Raumtemperatur), so hört man ein leises rauschen von der Karte und sie bleibt bei ~60 Grad schön kühl  Dazu habe ich gestern rundum noch Absobtionsschaumstoff an den Wänden angebracht, das nimmt nochmal eine gute Ecke von der Lautstärke auf...


----------



## JayTea (24. August 2017)

@*-FairyTail-: *In die PPD-Tabelle hattest du den Speichertakt deiner Vega64 mit 945MHz eingetragen, was natürlich richtig ist. Soweit ich den Überblick habe, wird jedoch immer der effektive Takt eingetragen. Drum war ich so dreist den Wert auf 1890MHz zu ändern. 
Ansonsten gerne weitere Werte eintragen!


----------



## -FairyTail- (24. August 2017)

@JayTea  

Ah, ok. Das wusste ich nicht. Wäre ja sonst ein bisschen wenig. ^^ Danke


----------



## foldinghomealone (24. August 2017)

Ich hab ne Aorus Extreme Edition. Sie ist schnell, schön leise, leider nicht wirklich zu undervolten und sie spulenfiept bei manchen WUs doch ordentlich.


----------



## Stefan84 (24. August 2017)

Was das Spulenfiepen angeht scheine ich wohl Glück mit meiner Karte zu haben. Man hört es zwar in bestimmten Situationen minimal wenn man richtig ans Gehäuse geht, aber ansonsten absolut unauffällig.
Ich hoffe dass das auch so bleibt


----------



## kampfschaaaf (24. August 2017)

Mein FoPaSa mit Maximus IV Extreme und i5 2500k ist nun tot - Ersatz ist Form eines X370-Unterbaus ist unterwegs. Brooker hat sich sicher schon gefragt, warum hier keine ppd kommen...
MfG


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. August 2017)

Kann einer von euch Kontakt zum Betreiber von extremeoverclocking.com herstellen (mein Englisch reicht dafür leider nicht )?

Ich bin gerade über einen Fehler auf deren Seite gestolpert:
In unserem Team gibt es zwei mit dem Faltnamen "Alexander". Der eine ist aktiv am falten und der ander hat Ende März 2016 aufgehört zu falten.

Das Problem ist jetzt das extremeoverclocking.com sie als einen einzigen User ansieht und die Punkte der beiden einfach zusammenzählt > 5'181'982 + 3'879'552 = 9'061'534 Punkte 

Gemerkt hab ich es auch nur weil ich gelegentlich mein Excel mit dem alten Grats-Tool überprüfe und gesehen das die 5.Mio vom Excel (arbeitet direkt mit der herunterladbaren Userliste von Stanford) und die 9.Mio vom Grats-Tool (arbeitet mit den Daten von extremeoverclocking.com) "leicht" unterschiedliche Werte sind.


----------



## moreply (24. August 2017)

Hast du ne email Adresse vom betreiber?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. August 2017)

Oben rechts auf der Seite gibt es den Link "Contact Us" und es öffnet sich dieses Kondaktformular:
EXTREME Overclocking - Tweaking PC Hardware To The Max

Der 4. auswählbare Punkt auf dem Kontaktformular heisst "Bug Report".


----------



## hbf878 (24. August 2017)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Oben rechts auf der Seite gibt es den Link "Contact Us" und es öffnet sich dieses Kondaktformular:
> EXTREME Overclocking - Tweaking PC Hardware To The Max
> 
> Der 4. auswählbare Punkt auf dem Kontaktformular heisst "Bug Report".


Damit wird man die Verwaltung von Extremeoverclocking (EOC) erreichen. Die Person, die die Folding-Stats-Seite programmiert hat (bekannt als Jason im EOC-Forum), steht jedoch mit EOC nicht mehr in Verbindung. Vermutlich ist dieser Kontaktversuch also aussichtslos. 

An Update for the Folding Stats Pages - EXTREME Overclocking Forums


edit:
das Problem ist "Jason" offenbar auch bekannt:  Anomaly in user stats - EXTREME Overclocking Forums
wenn man so drüber nachdenkt, ist das "Problem" für EOC nicht lösbar mit den User-Daten, die Stanford bereitstellt, denn Stanford verrät die User-IDs meines Wissens nicht


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. August 2017)

hbf878 schrieb:


> Damit wird man die Verwaltung von Extremeoverclocking (EOC) erreichen. Die Person, die die Folding-Stats-Seite programmiert hat (bekannt als Jason im EOC-Forum), steht jedoch mit EOC nicht mehr in Verbindung. Vermutlich ist dieser Kontaktversuch also aussichtslos.
> 
> An Update for the Folding Stats Pages - EXTREME Overclocking Forums


Danke für die Info.

Heisst das jetzt das Bugs bestehen bleiben weil sich niemand mehr drum kümmert oder haben sie einen Nachfolger?


----------



## brooker (24. August 2017)

kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Mein FoPaSa mit Maximus IV Extreme und i5 2500k ist nun tot - Ersatz ist Form eines X370-Unterbaus ist unterwegs. Brooker hat sich sicher schon gefragt, warum hier keine ppd kommen...
> MfG



Mein Beileid! Was ist gegangen? CPU oder Board oder beides? 

Natürlich habe ich mich gefragt was los ist. Zumal die zwei fehlenden GTX 970er bei Dir eingetroffen sein müssten. Sprich, ein Umbau hätte eh angestanden. Wann gehts weiter?


----------



## ProfBoom (24. August 2017)

Kennt ihr den Link schon?
http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/changeteam.pl

Kann man darüber evtl. die Homepage ändern?


@a.Meier
Eigentlich heißen die sogar unterschiedlich. Bei Stanford hat einer einen ':' im Namen. Allerdings kommt in der Textdatei, die die neuen Punkte enthält, nur Alexander an. Dazu die neuen Punkte, die Gesamtpunkte und das Team.
(Korrektur... In der Datei steht zwar im Header neue Punkte und Gesamtpunkte (in dieser Reihenfolge) drin, es ist aber Gesamtpunkte und Anzahl WU... )
Man könnte also nur raten welcher welcher ist (denk mal daran, wenn die etwa gleich viele Punkte hätten).


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. August 2017)

@ProfBoom:
Auf welcher Seite hast du nachgeschaut?

Hier tauchen die ":" nicht auf.
Folding@home stats report

Unterscheiden kann man sie über die Punkte:
Der Aktive hat 5 Mio und der inaktive 3 Mio.

Gesendet von meinem XT1032 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nono15 (25. August 2017)

Irgendwie sind die Statistik-Server mal wieder down, auch auf der Folding-Webseite


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. August 2017)

Nono15 schrieb:


> Irgendwie sind die Statistik-Server mal wieder down, auch auf der Folding-Webseite


Hab es gerade gesehen als ich gratsen wollte. 


Edit:
Geht wieder (hoffentlich diesesmal länger).


----------



## JayTea (26. August 2017)

Ich habe eine Hardwarefrage, abseits des Foldens.
Ein Freund hat es die alte Grafikkarte zerschossen und nun stehe ich auf dem Schlauch, was man ohne großen (finanziellen) Aufwand noch reißen kann.

Altes System:
Mainboard: AsRock P55 Extreme
CPU: i5 760, Lynnfield____4Cores/4Threads, Basistakt 2,8GHz, Turbo_1C+2C=3,3GHz, Turbo_3C+4C=2,9GHz
defekte GPU: GTX 560Ti

Im Raum steht eine GTX 1050 bzw. 1050Ti
Das wird eine dolle Woche von den Punkten her bei mir! 
Dabei sind mir 77k verloren gegangen... 


Spoiler



07:37:54:WARNING:WU01:FS01:Exception: Failed to send results to work server: Transfer failed
07:37:54:WU01:FS01:Trying to send results to collection server
...
07:41:46:WARNING:WU01:FS01:Server did not like results, dumping


----------



## moreply (26. August 2017)

JayTea schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Hardwarefrage, abseits des Foldens.
> Ein Freund hat es die alte Grafikkarte zerschossen und nun stehe ich auf dem Schlauch, was man ohne großen (finanziellen) Aufwand noch reißen kann.
> 
> Altes System:
> ...



Was hat er denn für ein Netzteil verbaut?

Als alternative zur GTX 1050 (ti):

R9 280(x)
HD7870/ R9 270(x)
HD 79xx
GTX 760/70


----------



## JayTea (26. August 2017)

NT weiß ich noch nicht.
Ich stelle mir die Frage, was bei dem ollen System -insbesondere der CPU- noch Sinn macht. Also das die Grafikkarte nicht allzusehr vom Prozessor ausgebremst wird.


----------



## alexk94 (26. August 2017)

Abend,

die 17.8.1 +17.8.2 Treiber von AMD machen bei mir immer noch Probleme. Das Ruckeln im Watt-Man ist im 17.8.2 fast verschwunden. Das große Aber, es werden bei mir nicht die Einstellungen (beide Treiber) gespeichert, im Hintergrund läuft stock, obwohl im Watt-Man was anderes steht. Der 17.7.1 macht keine Probleme.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (26. August 2017)

@JayTea: Die GTX 560Ti zieht im Ernstfall 170 Watt, ne GTX 1050 Ti je nach Modell 75 bis 90 Watt, welcher sehr gut mit dem i5 harmonieren müßte! NT würde demnach auch passen.


----------



## moreply (26. August 2017)

JayTea schrieb:


> NT weiß ich noch nicht.
> Ich stelle mir die Frage, was bei dem ollen System -insbesondere der CPU- noch Sinn macht. Also das die Grafikkarte nicht allzusehr vom Prozessor ausgebremst wird.



Na ja er kann auch sein altes verkaufen und sich ein Ryzen 3 System aufbauen. Alles in allem sollten die genannten GPUs aber nicht zu sehr von der CPU ausgebremst werden .



binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> @JayTea: Die GTX 560Ti zieht im Ernstfall 170 Watt, ne GTX 1050 Ti je nach Modell 75 bis 90 Watt, welcher sehr gut mit dem i5 harmonieren müßte! NT würde demnach auch passen.



Na ja ob man eine neue Karte an ein Netzteil von ~2010 anschließen will ist jetzt die frage. Geänderte Belastungs Szenarios etc...


----------



## JayTea (26. August 2017)

Okay, dann sollte das dennoch vom Stromverbrauch her erstmal passen. 
Aber ist vielleicht die CPU eher am Ende/voll ausgelastet als eine der vorgeschlagenen/neueren Grakas, sodass das gar keinen Sinn macht? Der taktet ja wirklich nicht sehr hoch!  
Ich kann das echt nicht mehr einschätzen...

Ich hab ihm übrigens sogar meine GTX 960 zur Aushilfe angeboten!


----------



## Cartesius (26. August 2017)

War das nicht so, dass man die 1. Core Generation super übertakten kann? 
Die i-7 der 1. gen laufen doch mit ca 4 GHz, oder?
Also falls die CPU limitiert --> OC! 

GPUs wurden schon genannt: GZX 760 / 670 /750 (ti) / 950 oder halt die 1050 sollten sich gut machen.
Ebenso die HD 78/79xx, R7 2/370

Meine GTX 760 harmoniert gut mit meinem auf 4 GHz getakteten PH II X4 965, welcher ähnliche (eher geringere) Leistung wie ein i5-760 haben sollte. 



> Ich hab ihm übrigens sogar meine GTX 960 zur Aushilfe angeboten!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wie kannst dunur etwas derartiges in Erwägung ziehen, so kannst du doch gar nicht falten!


----------



## brooker (26. August 2017)

JayTea schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Hardwarefrage, abseits des Foldens.
> Ein Freund hat es die alte Grafikkarte zerschossen und nun stehe ich auf dem Schlauch, was man ohne großen (finanziellen) Aufwand noch reißen kann.
> 
> Altes System:
> ...



Hinweis: Ramon bekommt in Kürze PC die wir für neue GPUs verkaufen werden. GGfs ist das für Deinen Kumpel ne Chance gut an einen aktuelleren Untersatz zukommen, wo dann eine entsprechende GPU auch Sinn macht. Oder aber, ich habe hier noch eine Spende AMD Board mit CPU und Speicher neues Netzteil usw.


----------



## Ramonx56 (26. August 2017)

Hinweis: Weiß noch nicht wann und 100% sicher ist das ganze auch noch nicht. Nur damit ihr bescheid wisst. Nicht das es nachher heißt aber... aber....


----------



## FlyingPC (27. August 2017)

Bei mir werkelt eine neue GPU vor sich hin!


----------



## JayTea (27. August 2017)

Also meine GTX 960 wird dann tatsächlich morgen ausgebaut, auf Standard-Luftkühler zurückgerüstet und nach Niederbayern verschickt.  :-\  Die ist dann als Ersatz für die kaputtgegangene GTX 560Ti des Freundes.

FlyingPC: Fett nett!   Ich wünsche viel Freunde an der Karte!!


----------



## FlyingPC (27. August 2017)

JayTea schrieb:


> Also meine GTX 960 wird dann tatsächlich morgen ausgebaut, auf Standard-Luftkühler zurückgerüstet und nach Niederbayern verschickt.  :-\  Die ist dann als Ersatz für die kaputtgegangene GTX 560Ti des Freundes.
> 
> FlyingPC: Fett nett!   Ich wünsche viel Freunde an der Karte!!



Danke. Werde noch viel Spaß mit ihr haben.

@Jaytea Hätte jetzt hier noch meine alte GTX 750ti, die zuvor in meinen Rechner war, hier liegen. Interesse?


----------



## JayTea (27. August 2017)

Danke fürs Angebot!
Ich habs mir nun so überlegt, dass ich die 20-30€uro/Monat an Stromkosten spare* und zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt in Hardware investiere. Die Karte geht an einen sehr guten, langjährigen Freund von mir, auf den Tag und Nacht verlass ist und der durch einen Wasserschaden in letzter Zeit mal wieder viel Pech hatte; auch finanziell. Für mich und die Faltwoche ist es natürlich blöd. Aber naja, die nächste Faltwoche kommt bestimmt!

*Nach meinem Bachelorstudienabschluss bin ich momentan arbeitslos und auf Jobsuche, sodass es sich nicht ganz verkehrt anfühlt das Geld einzusparen.


----------



## kampfschaaaf (27. August 2017)

Läuft wieder - Systemverbrauch 215W
Ist jetzt ein MSI X370 SLI-Board mit R5 1400 als Unterbau drunter... Krachneu. Das Board ist bei Alternate aus dem Outlet, neues Board ohne Zubehör. Bei offenem Aufbau brauche ich ja auch keines. Die CPU hat 8 Freds, wird also wohl mit den zukünftigen 3 GTX970 klarkommen. Bisher habe ich aber nur eine. Jetzt versucht das Gerät natürlich die angefangene Session fertigzufalten. Timeout ist ja erst am 31.08. - sollte hinhauen.

Gut Falt!


----------



## ProfBoom (27. August 2017)

@A.Meier
Hierher hab ich das:
Folding@home stats report

Schon erstaunlich, dass die Namen unterschiedlich sind, je nachdem wie man sucht...

Ich habe nochmal nachgedacht. Die Punkte alleine sind nicht hinreichend, aber man sollte es in Verbindung mit der Anzahl der WUs ganz gut erkennen können.

Beispiel:
Im Moment kann man die beiden anhand der Punkte auseinanderhalten. Aber was  ist, wenn der mit 5.8M in Urlaub fährt, der andere aufholt und auch 5.8M  hat?
Von mir aus sind dann beide noch eine Woche zusammen im Urlaub, dann kommt einer wieder.
Welcher ist es? - Von den Punkten her könnten es beide sein, aber die Anzahl der WUs sollte unterschiedlich genug sein, dass nur einer dafür in Frage kommt.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. August 2017)

@ProfBoom:
Bei den zweien ist ja das Problem nicht wirklich pendent da der mit den 3,8.Mio seit 20.3.2016 nicht mehr faltet, aber nervig ist das Ganze schon zumal die beiden sicher nicht die einzigen sind mit identischem Namen in unserem Team. 

Das Problem fängt auch schon da an dass in der Datei die ich verwende keine Usernummern drin stehen so wie das bei extremeoverclocking ist (vermutlich generieren sie die selber).

Diese Datei verwende ich zum Gratsen:
http://fah-web.stanford.edu/daily_user_summary.txt.bz2
Darin stehen genau 4 Infos zu jedem Falter:
1. Faltname
2. Gesamtpunkte
3. Gesamt-WUs
4. Teamnummer


----------



## JayTea (28. August 2017)

Bin grade dabei meine WaKü auseinander zu nehmen (wegen des stark reduzierten Durchflusses) und die Bilder (lade ich später, morgen, die Tage hoch) sind eindeutig. Eindeutig wie bei Alex.  
Habe den Radiator in der Duschtasse mit heißem Wasser geflutet, in der Hoffnung, dass sich der Rotz gleich bei der Reinigung besser löst.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (28. August 2017)

gut das ich mir damals (2010) die mühe gemacht habe alles mit cilit bang grün und orange durchzuspülen, ich nutze nach wie vor dieselbe, mehrfach getoppte Kühlflüssigkeit wie 2010 die bei jedem der 6 umbauten die bisher stattfanden in einer PET Flasche zwischengelagert wurde 
nutze aber auch einen, laut der damaligen beratung 'überflüssigen',  partikelfilter mit 150μm filter, denke wenn ich probleme habe wird der sich zusetzen und ich seh das was im argen ist 

wenn nur endlich die tr4 blöcke von watercool oder aquatuning verfügbar wären ....


----------



## brooker (28. August 2017)

FlyingPC schrieb:


> Die GPU habe ich durch brooker vergünstigt bekommen und habe damit 14% gespart. Für weitere Details gerne mich oder direkt brooker anschreiben.



Egal wer bei uns aus dem Team neue Hardware benötigt, egal ob GPU, Netzteil oder RAM, kann sich bei mir per PN melden. Ich habe manchmal die Möglichkeit vergünstigt an Hardware zu kommen. In der Regel sind 10% immer drin.


----------



## JayTea (29. August 2017)

Also hier nun mein aktueller Status mit Ausblick:

Nachdem ich aus reiner Unwissenheit einen neuen Radiator in meinem CustomLoop verbaut hatte, *ohne *diesen vorher gründlich zu reinigen und nicht lediglich durchzuspülen, war bei mir der Durchfluss stark eingebrochen. Mangels eines Durchflussmessers kann ich keine objektiven Werte nennen.
Gestern habe ich den Tag alles auseinandergenommen und entsprechend der Anleitung gereinigt. Folgende Bilder verdeutlichen die Problematik und das es scheinbar nötig war:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Der CPU-Kühler. befand sich als zweites im Kreislauf und war dennoch ordentlich versaut.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Auf diesem Bild sieht man die Öffnung des GPU-Kühlers, durch die das Wasser auf die folgende Bodenplatte strömt...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Ich würde mal behaupten, dass die große, rundliche Ablagerung in der Mitte das "Einspritzloch" ordentlich verstopft hat!

Die Konsistenz der Schlotze reicht von zäh, kaugummiartig (große Stücke) bis zu geleeartig (kleine Ablagerungen).

Die schlechte Nachricht bei der Aktion ist, dass ich meine GTX 960 bei der Aktion auf Standard-Luftkühler zurückgerüstet habe und sie nun auf dem Weg zu einem sehr guten Freund ist, dessen Grafikkarte letzte Woche den Geist aufgegeben hat.
Dementsprechend habe ich jetzt nur noch den i7 6700K im System, sodass bei mir in Sachen Falten Ebbe angesagt ist. 
Mein Plan (insbesondere für die Faltwoche bzw. ich mache ja immer einen Faltmonat daraus) ist nun, dass ich zumindest im September nur mit der CPU an den Start gehe; 8 Threads@4,5GHz. Was danach geschieht weiß ich noch nicht. Natürlich ist die Neuanschaffung einer neuen GPU erstrebenswert, aber aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen zur Zeit nicht denkbar. 

Naja, hauptsache ist erstmal, dass das Wasser wieder ordentlich strömt und das tut es auf jeden Fall. Im AGB "tanz" die Wasseroberfläche wieder wie verrückt, was vorher überhaupt nicht mehr Fall war!
Des Weiteren stelle ich im September brav PPD-Werte für Holdies Tabelle zur Verfügung, nur halt nicht mehr für die GTX 960 (knapp 750! Werte habe ich manuell eingetragen ) sondern für den i7.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. August 2017)

@JayTea:
Hat brooker nichts brauchbares an GPUs für dich?

Gesendet von meinem XT1032 mit Tapatalk


----------



## brooker (29. August 2017)

... aktuell bin ich leer, aber schon am Ball. 

@JT: Was kannst du denn verbauen? GTX970, GTX980Ti ? Eine oder zwei, als WaKü oder Air?


----------



## kampfschaaaf (29. August 2017)

Ich kann doch eine abgeben oder nicht? Besser eine, als keine!


----------



## foldinghomealone (29. August 2017)

Jetzt hab ich mal wieder ein kleines Problem:
Ich nutze die iGPU als Haupt-GPU (also da steckt der Monitor dran) und die 1080 TI nur als Folding-GPU.

Eigentlich sollte die Faltleistung dadurch von meinen anderen Aktivitäten entkoppelt sein. Soweit die Theorie, aber wenn ich z.B. Youtube und mehrere Browser Tabs offen hab, dann wird irgendwie auch die 1080 TI mitbelastet. Das merke ich u.a. im Advanced Control. Dort sinkt dann die PPD bis auf 800' ab. Auch im Afterburner sehe ich dass die GPU-Leistung schwankt. Schließe ich den Browser, dann stabilisiert sich die GPU-Leistung und bringt wieder die erwartete Leistung.


----------



## mattinator (29. August 2017)

Hardware-Beschleunigung im Browser deaktivieren, ggf. auch im Flash-Plugin. Vermutlich wird die iGPU keine Hardware-Beschleunigung ermöglichen und dann die NVIDIA-Karte genutzt.


----------



## foldinghomealone (30. August 2017)

Danke für die Antwort. Die iGPU sollte aber HW-Unterstützung anbieten. 

Mal was anderes, hat jemand schon mal die Punkteexplosion bei Curecoin beobachtet? Die haben ihre daily production in den letzten Monaten locker vervierfacht und im letzten Jahr einfach mal so verzehnfacht. Echt krass: 1Mrd PPD
Haben die einen ASIC-Folder erfunden und niemanden was davon gesagt?

Verdientermaßen neue Nummer 1


----------



## brooker (30. August 2017)

NewsTicker: PCGH wird unsere *kommende Aktion* wieder mit einem Gewinnspiel unterstützen!


----------



## JayTea (31. August 2017)

@Alex/brooker/kampfschaaaf: Danke für eure Rückmeldungen und Einsatz! 
Auch wenn es mir selber schwer fällt, nutze ich meine aktuelle Situation vorerst für eine kleine Zwangspause.   Derweil werde ich mich darauf konzentrieren das Geld reinkommt und nach den ersten zwei Monatsgehältern 2x GTX 1080Ti anschaffen...naja, oder so ähnlich... 

@foldinghomealone: Oha!   Das ist echt wahnsinn; hatte ich noch nicht gesehen. Aber Geld scheint der Anreiz zu sein.


----------



## brooker (31. August 2017)

@JT: drücke Dir die Daumen!


----------



## alexk94 (31. August 2017)

Abend,

nach dem Austausch des Netzteils, was die Ursache für das Rattern war, habe ich festgestellt, das sich die RX stärker erwärmt.  Das neue Netzteil ist ein be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 400W, hier wird nur ein Strang genutzt. Die SSD ist nach oben gewandert, unter der HDD.  Die Temp. für die SSD sind bis zu 60 °C u.  die HDD bis zu 52 °C, beides etwas grenzwertig. Ich weiß nicht, was da der Grund für die Erwärmung der Karte sein kann. Könnte das auf Dauer schief gehen, bezogen auf die SSD u. HDD? Rumspielen mit der Lüftersteuerung vom Mainboard hat nicht gebracht, außer mehr Lärm. Nun bin ich am überlegen, ob ich die Karte austausche u. frage hier mal, ob hier jemand eine RX 480 im Referenzdesign übrig hat oder bald haben wird.  Diese würde bester ins Kühldesign passen, die alte wird auf Ebay verkauft oder ich tausche hier mit jemanden im Forum. Wer eine hat, kann sich bei mir per PM melden. (Ich hoffe, dass ich das hier fragen darf?)

Ich habe vor paar Wochen etwas sehr interessantes gefunden. Ich freue mich schon auf die Ergebnisse bei Menschen, das gute Teil könne mir und anderen helfen.
Sekundenschnell: Nanochip heilt Verletzungen durch Beruhrung


----------



## JayTea (31. August 2017)

Eine höhere Wärmeentwicklung nur durch ein neues Netzteil klingt erstmal unlogisch. Was bedeutet denn "[...] stärker erwärmt." in Zahlen?
Die WU ziehen ja auch unterschiedlich stark viel Energie. Außerdem war es die letzten zwei, drei Tage ja auch noch mal wärmer draußen. Vielleicht lag es auch nur an einer höheren Raumtemperatur?
Was die Betriebstemperaturen der Festplatten angeht, schau mal im Handbuch nach. Bei der SSD dürfte es kein strenges Optimum geben schätze ich. HDDs sollten auf Dauer aber weder zu warm noch zu kühl betrieben werden.

Den Artikel lese ich später.


----------



## alexk94 (31. August 2017)

GK war vorm Austausch max. 73 ° bei max. 1750 RPM(ließ nicht immer am Limit) , unabhängig von Zimmertemp. u. WU.  Danach max 76 °C u. 1800 RPM(läuft fast immer ins Limit). Max Temp. laut Hersteller SSD 70 °C, HDD 60 °C. Musste es etwas höher stellen, die RPM u. Temp., weil, die Karte regelmäßig runtergetakt hat. Warum wird die GK wärmer, obwohl sie mehr Luft zum atmen hat?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. August 2017)

@alexk94:
Hat das alte NT eventuell den höheren Luftdurchsatz?  

Vorausgesetzt es holt sich seine Kühlluft direkt aus dem Gehäuse selber.


----------



## alexk94 (31. August 2017)

Keine Ahnung. Es hilft beim Abtransport der warmen Luft. Das alte war ein non-modulares, da hingen die Kabel zwischen GK u. Festplattenkäfig. Das entfällt jetzt nun, da aber auch die SSD mit hoch gewandert ist. 

Ich möchte das nicht zu weit ausdehnen. Ich wollte nur zur Sicherheit wissen, ob sowas normal ist u. es vielleicht zu Probleme bei der HDD sowie SSD wegen der Temp. kommen könnte. 

Das Thema 480 ist nur so ne Überlegungen.


----------



## brooker (31. August 2017)

NewsTicker: PCGH wird unsere *kommende Aktion* wieder mit einem Gewinnspiel unterstützen! 

Und für Nicht-EU-Teilnehmer finden wir wieder eine Lösung! 

Bitte im Link kommentieren und Liken


----------



## picar81_4711 (2. September 2017)

Folding @ Home Teams Overall Rank - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats
Curecoin macht ja momentan unglaublich viele Punkte, jetzt sind sie an Platz 1.


----------



## Bumblebee (3. September 2017)

*NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... Da wollte ich *einmal* eine volle Woche mit 20 Mio.+ durchfalten - und nun sind die Server wieder down


----------



## foldinghomealone (3. September 2017)

*AW: NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol... Du hast Probleme...

Ist aber schon bescheiden, wenns am letzten Tag passiert...


----------



## -FairyTail- (3. September 2017)

@Bumblebee 

20 Mio Punkte, sind die Pro Tag gedacht? Und das eine Ganze Woche lang? O.O Wie auch immer, eine Hammer Leistung ist das. Unglaublich dieser Einsatz von dir und das machst du ja auch schon seit Jahren.  Mein  vollstem Respekt dafür, auch für all die anderen Dauer Falter. Ich könnte das nicht. ^^ 24/7 Durchzufalten, hab ja schon ein schlechtes  Gewissen wenn ich 6 oder gar 8 Stunden durchfalte.  
Ich Bräuchte alleine "nur" für Die 20 Mio Punkte.. viele Monate bzw sogar Jahre ^^


----------



## moreply (3. September 2017)

Ich musste heute denn client für den FoPaSa Folder wieder neuinstallieren  .

Die Web Page lädt nicht bzw lädt dauerhaft erneut.

Client Startet gar nicht. 

Hat jemand schon mal dieses Problem? Ich brauch eine Lösung, dringend!


----------



## Bumblebee (3. September 2017)

Möglicherweise sind nun auch die Server down - wir schreibe ja bekanntlich momentan nur NULLER


----------



## moreply (3. September 2017)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Möglicherweise sind nun auch die Server down - wir schreibe ja bekanntlich momentan nur NULLER



Dann müsste doch zumindest der Client starten oder? Und das symbol in der Taskleiste auftauchen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. September 2017)

@moreply:
Wan hast du das Windows 10 das letzte mal *richtig* heruntergefahren?

Wen du nur auf Herunterfahren klickst, geht Windows 10 zum Zeitsparen beim Herunterfahren und Starten nur in eine Art "Schlafmodus" anstatt sich richtig herunterzufahren. 

Mein 1090T-Rechner mag dieses Schlafenlegen auf Dauer auch nicht irgendwann fängt der Treiber vom Netzwerkchip auf dem Board rumzuspinnen und ich muss ihn mal wieder richtig Herunterfahren.


Für das richtige Herunterfahren muss man die Shift-Taste halten beim Klicken auf Herunterfahren (man merkt schon beim Herunterfahren das der Rechner deutlich länger hat).

Ps.:
Man könnte den "Schlafmodus" via Registierungseingriff deaktivieren.


----------



## moreply (3. September 2017)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @moreply:
> Wan hast du das Windows 10 das letzte mal *richtig* heruntergefahren?
> 
> Wen du nur auf Herunterfahren klickst, geht Windows 10 zum Zeitsparen beim Herunterfahren und Starten nur in eine Art "Schlafmodus" anstatt sich richtig herunterzufahren.
> ...



So bisher noch nicht, mal sehen ob es hilft.

Aber ein neustart müsste doch den selben Effekt haben oder?

Edit: Update hat leider nichts gebracht Web-Control ist immer noch verbuggt. Die Advanced Control startet gar nicht.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. September 2017)

moreply schrieb:


> So bisher noch nicht, mal sehen ob es hilft.
> 
> Aber ein neustart müsste doch den selben Effekt haben oder?


Meines Wissenstands nach (keine Garantie ob das nicht geändert wurde) geht er auch beim Klicken auf "Neu starten" in diesen "Schlaffzustand" > ich würde es einfach mal testen (bei meinem 1090T hilft auch nur das richtige Herunterfahren).


----------



## moreply (3. September 2017)

Siehe Edit hilft leider nicht.

OS: Windows 10 Pro 64bit


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. September 2017)

Schade


----------



## moreply (3. September 2017)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Schade



Jup ist echt beschissen  

Und die Advancend Control Manuel starten, ist auch nicht so das wahre und klappt auch nicht immer...

Kann man die Advancend Control auch über die Verknüpfung starten wie die web Control?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. September 2017)

Also bei mir kann man den Advanced Control via FAHControl direkt starten.


----------



## moreply (3. September 2017)

Die die im Tray auftaucht richtig? Gibt es bei mir leider nicht/taucht nicht auf. Selbst brookers Anleitung hilft nicht


----------



## foldinghomealone (3. September 2017)

Ich schaff es auch nicht, den Client selbst zu starten. Muss immer neu starten wenn ich FAH wieder starten will. Oder neuinstallieren.

Aber da muss doch was mit deiner Kiste falsch sein, wenn Advanced Control nicht startet.
Ich hab zwar auch das Thema, das sich die Webcontrol immer wieder refresht (was es vorher/früher nicht getan hat), aber ich nutze sie nicht und nutze nur advanced control.

Neuinstallation hat nichts gebracht? Hat Windows irgendein Update gemacht, ohne dass du es mitbekommen hast? Evtl. die Grafiktreiber nochmal installieren? Evtl. vorher mit DDU deinstallieren?


----------



## moreply (3. September 2017)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Ich schaff es auch nicht, den Client selbst zu starten. Muss immer neu starten wenn ich FAH wieder starten will. Oder neuinstallieren.
> 
> Aber da muss doch was mit deiner Kiste falsch sein, wenn Advanced Control nicht startet.
> Ich hab zwar auch das Thema, das sich die Webcontrol immer wieder refresht (was es vorher/früher nicht getan hat), aber ich nutze sie nicht und nutze nur advanced control.
> ...



Wenigstens leide ich nicht alleine 

Die Neuinstallationen bringen leider gar nichts.

Windows auto Update ist eigentlich komplett deaktiviert.

Grafiktreiber werde ich dann jetzt nochmal in Angriff nehmen Sobald die wus fertig sind.


----------



## kampfschaaaf (3. September 2017)

*AW: Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften*

Hai, für mein Foldingsys x370 nebst Ryzen 5 bräuchte ich etwas ddr4 ram. Habt Ihr was da? Den momentan verbauten Speicher möchte ich wieder an seinen Platz stecken, da ein System verkauft werden soll.
MfG


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. September 2017)

moreply schrieb:


> Die die im Tray auftaucht richtig?


Ich meine im Start im FAHClient-Ordner.



moreply schrieb:


> Windows auto Update ist eigentlich komplett deaktiviert.


Da würde ich mich nicht drauf verlassen:
Zum einen hat weder unter Win 7 noch Win 10 in der Vergangenheit dauerhaft funktioniert > obwohl ich das andauernd auf manuell umgestellt habe, hat es immer wieder Updates gegeben die das wieder aktiviert haben und zwar hatte ich das Problem auf mehreren Rechner gehabt.  

Zum anderen hab ich erst kürzlich gelesen das Microsoft diese Möglichkeit uns Usern komplett wegnemmen will damit es keine Updateverweigerer mehr gibt > wir wissen ja alle wie fehlerfrei alle Updates in der Vergangenheit waren.  
Ob man es dennoch via Registierungseingriff deaktivieren kann?  > Ich bete dafür das es geht.


----------



## hbf878 (3. September 2017)

moreply schrieb:


> Edit: Update hat leider nichts gebracht Web-Control ist immer noch verbuggt. Die Advanced Control startet gar nicht.


Bei mir traten neulich diese Symptome auf, nachdem ich eine Grafikkarte entfernt hatte. Nach Umbenennen der config.xml ging es wieder (allerdings musste ich natürlich den Passkey wieder eingeben usw).


----------



## brooker (3. September 2017)

*AW: Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften*



kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Hai, für mein Foldingsys x370 nebst Ryzen 5 bräuchte ich etwas ddr4 ram. Habt Ihr was da? Den momentan verbauten Speicher möchte ich wieder an seinen Platz stecken, da ein System verkauft werden soll.
> MfG



DDR4 habe ich leider bisher nicht.


----------



## Ramonx56 (3. September 2017)

Stanford sollte das Problem mit den Punkteservern endlich mal in den Griff bekommen! Durch ständige Ausfälle dieser verlieren sie ständig treue Folder, die abgenervt sind oder welche, die in der Zeit keine Curecoins generieren und aufgrund dessen während der Server Downtime nicht falten.


----------



## foldinghomealone (4. September 2017)

Da (die meisten) Punkte wiedererstattet werden sehe ich persönlich das zwar als unschön an, aber als nicht zu problematisch...


----------



## Nono15 (4. September 2017)

Wenn hier nichts erneuert wird
PC Games Hardware Individual Users List - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats
aber hier weiter gerechnet wird
Team 70335's contributions to Folding@home
ist das meist ein gutes Indiz dafür dass die Punkte nicht verloren gegangen sind 

Hab auch gestern mal auf der F@H-Homepage geschaut:
Server Status for Folding@home
Da sind wohl viele Server down, die manuell wieder gestartet werden müssen - ich vermute, dass es sich hierbei evtl. um die Punkteserver handeln könnte.
Durch die Zeitverschiebung und auch durch das Wochenende verzögert sich deren Neustart natürlich.


----------



## Bumblebee (4. September 2017)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Da (die meisten) Punkte wiedererstattet werden sehe ich persönlich das zwar als unschön an, aber als nicht zu problematisch...



Ich muss dir da (leicht) widersprechen

Für das falten bekommt der Falter ja nichts (materielles)
Daher führen solche Downtimes dazu dass Faltleistung verloren geht

- weil Falter komplett aufhören ("warum soll ich Strom verpuffen wenn das eh alles im Datenhimmel landet")
- weil Falter partiell aufhören (" ich kriege keine Coins - also falte ich nicht")
- weil Falter komplett zu Coins wechseln ("wenn ich die Kiste schon laufen lasse will ich wenigstens etwas dafür")

Dabei - und das ist meine Hauptkritik - könnte einiges davon abgemildert werden; es bräuchte bloss einen Vijay der zeitnah was in die News schreibt


----------



## foldinghomealone (4. September 2017)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ich muss dir da (leicht) widersprechen
> 
> Für das falten bekommt der Falter ja nichts (materielles)
> Daher führen solche Downtimes dazu dass Faltleistung verloren geht
> ...



Zum einen bezweifle ich, dass soo viel Rechenpower verloren geht und zum anderen denke ich nicht, dass jemand wusste, dass der Server oder was auch immer down geht. 
Dazu kommt noch, dass heute Labor Day in USA ist, so dass die alle ein schön langes Wochenende haben. 
Da wird niemand in Panik verfallen nur weil bei Drittanbietern die Werte nicht angezeigt werden.

Weil nämlich, wenn man auf den Ursprung schaut, man erkennt, dass die WUs gutgeschrieben werden:
Mein derzeitiger Stand bei Folding@home stats report ist >95Mio Punkte. EOC spukt lediglich >93Mio Punke aus.

Also wird's irgendwo an der Kommunikation zwischen Stanford und Drittanbietern hapern. 

Wie gesagt, solange die WUs bei denen ankommen und akzeptiert und neue ausgespukt werden sehe ich keinen dringenden Handlungsbedarf und auch nicht, dass ein Vijay sein wohlverdientes langes WE unterbrechen müsste.

Edit: ich hab Nonos Post noch nicht gelesen gehabt. Deshalb habe ich unabhängig von ihm auf die Stanford-Stats verlinkt...


----------



## kampfschaaaf (4. September 2017)

DDR4 hat sich erledigt - hab im hwluxx Forum gerade 16GiB FuryX mit1.2V für 100 incl. bekommen. Die wandern in den Folder.


----------



## Bumblebee (4. September 2017)

Ja, foldinghomealone, du hast mit allem Recht - eigentlich

Mir ging es aber um etwas anderes
Und weil mir das ein Anliegen ist mach ich nochmals ein kleines 

Die Punkte werden* tatsächlich *gutgeschrieben (was ich natürlich auch weiss) aber wer nicht etwas genauer hinschaut hat den Eindruck, dass die Punkte verloren gehen
Ein simples "Sorry, irgendwie scheint es bei der Datenübermittlung ein Problem zu geben; es geht aber nichts verloren" ist schnell geschrieben
Vijay sollte - genauso wie ich - von extern in der Lage sein auf seine HP zuzugreifen.
Die Nachricht in die News zu setzen dauert max. 5 Minuten.

Wenn ich nicht auch mal "von extern" 5 private Minuten erübrigt hätte wäre ich nicht da wo ich heute bin
Und dabei spreche ich *nicht* von der Falterei


----------



## mattinator (4. September 2017)

Ich gebe auch mal noch meinen "Senf" dazu: Immerhin "lebt" Stanford auch von der "gespendeten" Rechenleistung, den "Donors". Da sollte man auch vernünftig mit ihnen kommunizieren. In dieser Verantwortung sollte das Wort "privat" für Stanford gar nicht existieren !


----------



## Nono15 (4. September 2017)

So wie es aussieht ist das auch ein Thema im FAH-Forum:
Folding Forum • View topic - Stats not updating?

Die sitzen doch im Silicon Valley (oder zumindest in der Nähe) - und dann haben die teilweise alte Server am Start? 

Ich sollte da echt mal vorbeischauen wenn ich jetzt im Oktober wieder in beruflich in Kalifornien bin - aber halt, geht ja nicht - unter der Woche kann ich nicht, und am Wochenende ist keiner da dem ich das "Server-Abstürz-tut-endlich-was-dagegen-Klagelied" vortragen könnte - und selbst wenn jemand da wäre hätte derjenige auch keine Zeit weil er ständig damit beschäftigt wäre, die Server im Kreis neu zu starten (sorry, aber den konnte ich mir gerade nicht verkneifen )

Doof ist zudem, dass die ja heute Feiertag haben, und sich die Sache noch weiter hinauszögert bis morgen (mindestens bis Mittag europäischer Zeit - Zeitverschiebung lässt grüssen)


----------



## Ramonx56 (4. September 2017)

@All & PCGH:
Wie währe es denn, wenn die Redaktion statt "Pimp My PC" mal ein "Pimp Stanfords Points Server" Video macht? 
Währe sicherlich ein interessantes Reisevideo.


----------



## moreply (5. September 2017)

Hat sonst noch jemand das Problem das die PPD tabelle entweder gar nicht lädt oder total langsam ist? 

Wie siehts eigentlich mit denn punkten aus? Wann kriegt Stanford das endlich hin...


----------



## Ion (5. September 2017)

Was ist denn mit der Web Control passiert? Statt wie vorher schön aufgemacht, sehe ich jetzt nur einen blauen Hintergrund mit schwarzen Text drauf geklatscht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das sah auch schon mal schöner aus?


----------



## brooker (5. September 2017)

@Ion: ist der Browser. Drücke mal "F5"


----------



## brooker (5. September 2017)

... der Mainbeitrag zur Folding-Aktion "Gamer folden gegen die Vergesslickeit" ist raus: Folding @ Home 2017: Gigabyte-Faltwoche zum Weltalzheimertag mit tollen Preisen

Bitte posten und liken und bewerten was das Zeug hält, damit die Main möglichst lange oben schwimmt!


----------



## Ion (5. September 2017)

Natürlich schon versucht. Auch STRG + F5. Getestet mit Chrome und Firefox. Auch Addons habe ich testweise deaktiviert. Das bleibt so.


----------



## Nono15 (5. September 2017)

Ion schrieb:


> Natürlich schon versucht. Auch STRG + F5. Getestet mit Chrome und Firefox. Auch Addons habe ich testweise deaktiviert. Das bleibt so.



Hi,
könnte es sein, dass es damit zusammenhängt?
Folding Forum • View topic - No response from fah-web.stanfoed.edu 

Irgendwie ist wohl auch das FAH-Web down, vielleicht gibt es in dieser Zeit eine Art "Spar-Seite", um wenigstens die Funktionalität aufrecht zu erhalten da anscheinend doch viele Server ausgefallen sind


----------



## brooker (5. September 2017)

Nono15 schrieb:


> Hi,
> könnte es sein, dass es damit zusammenhängt?
> Folding Forum • View topic - No response from fah-web.stanfoed.edu
> 
> Irgendwie ist wohl auch das FAH-Web down, vielleicht gibt es in dieser Zeit eine Art "Spar-Seite", um wenigstens die Funktionalität aufrecht zu erhalten da anscheinend doch viele Server ausgefallen sind



... habe gerade versucht. Läuft. Hatte das auch mal, aber nach nem Refresh lief es wieder.


----------



## Orca200 (5. September 2017)

Hallo, ich bin neu hier und weiß nicht wo ich mein anliegen schreiben soll,also sorry wenn ich hier falsch bin
ich habe folgendes Problem, ich habe mir bei Chip de den DSC Flugsimulator runtergeladen ( zum testen erst mal die Kostenlose )  das Spiel startet und läuft aber nur für kurze Zeit dann bleibt es stehen und ich bekomme die Meldung das es nicht mehr Funktioniert
Und auf meinen PC bekomme ich dann folgende Meldung
Erzwungenes TDR wurde ignoriert da es in einem nicht zulässigen Kontext bereitgestellt wurde
kann mir da jemand helfen,oder sagen wie ich das Spiel ans laufen bekomme? 

Vielen Dank im voraus 

mfG    

      Michael


----------



## Rarek (6. September 2017)

Orca200 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich bin neu hier und weiß nicht wo ich  mein anliegen schreiben soll,also sorry wenn ich hier falsch bin
> [...]
> Vielen Dank im voraus
> 
> ...





du bist hier in der Wissenschaftsabteilung gelanget ^^

die Simulatoren sind ein paar Foren tiefer -> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/flug-simulationen/88


aber abseits dessen kann dir, außer mir, bestimmt wer helfen 




@Topic:
ich werde dann mal die Tage meinen PC wieder anheizen
will ja diesmal mit meinen vollen ~350k PPD zum Start antreten diesmal


----------



## JayTea (6. September 2017)

Points, points , *POINTS!

*Bei mir schwer zu sagen aber der Großteil sollte da sein.


----------



## FlyingPC (6. September 2017)

@1080-Besitzer
Wie viel PPD schafft ihr durchschnittlich?
Mein Durchschnitt liegt bei ca. 820.000PPD.


----------



## chischko (6. September 2017)

FlyingPC schrieb:


> @1080-Besitzer
> Wie viel PPD schafft ihr durchschnittlich?
> Mein Durchschnitt liegt bei ca. 820.000PPD.


Hatte die ja kurz auch mal im Falteinsatz während eines RMA und bei lag die auch um die 700-800. Passt also ganz gut zu deiner Angabe.


----------



## S754 (6. September 2017)

Wow so viel. Ich schaff grad mal 21000 PPD


----------



## Bumblebee (6. September 2017)

FlyingPC schrieb:


> @1080-Besitzer
> Wie viel PPD schafft ihr durchschnittlich?
> Mein Durchschnitt liegt bei ca. 820.000PPD.



Jawohl - das passt in etwa so


----------



## Rarek (6. September 2017)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Jawohl - das passt in etwa so



... sprach die Biene von Castle Bumblestein und verschwand wieder in den Tiefen der GPU Katakomben


----------



## cann0nf0dder (6. September 2017)

Gestern endlich meinen kryographics von der post abgeholt, nun muss noch noch watercool oder aquacomputer endlich nen tr4 block rausbringen und dann geht es weiter 
die lautstärke mit der mein sys faltet hat mich dann doch ein wenig genervt


----------



## binär-11110110111 (6. September 2017)

Was macht eigentlich der neue Client 7.4.xx (16?) beta ? Die Entwicklung dauert ja nun schon über ein Jahr...


----------



## FlyingPC (6. September 2017)

Das ist schön zu hören!

Danke an alle die geantwortet haben.


----------



## JayTea (7. September 2017)

Waaaas, Stats-Server schon wieder down?! 
Na das kann in der Faltwoche mit dem Gewinnspiel ja was werden!!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. September 2017)

Die denken bloß an mich:
Bin übers WE und Faltwoche weg und so brauch ich keine Gratsvertretung.

Gesendet von meinem XT1032 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bumblebee (7. September 2017)

*ENDLICH*

Was bin ich froh, dass es endlich mal wieder Übermittlungsprobleme von den Stanford-Servern gibt 

Ist doch schon* SOOO *lange her seit dem letzten Mal 

Aber - zur Beruhigung aller - unsere Resultate kommen an und werden gesichert
Bloss die Übertragung in die EoC-Statistiken ist wieder down


----------



## wait (7. September 2017)

Moin,

Mal eine andere Frage:

Ich lasse im Hintergrund HFM.Net mitlaufen.
P 11409 wird als „Unknown“ angezeigt. Ist das bei Euch auch so?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. September 2017)

@wait:
Lad dir die aktuelle Projektliste herunter (macht HFM.Net leider nicht automatisch).

Gesendet von meinem XT1032 mit Tapatalk


----------



## wait (7. September 2017)

Danke für die Info.

Hast Du mir zufällig einen Link?

Hab schon welche probiert sind aber alle down.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. September 2017)

Musst du im HFM selber starten.
Glaube der zweite Reiter von rechts, ganz unten heisst es "Projektlist from Stanford" oder so ähnlich (müsste Zuhause nachschauen wie es genau heisst).

Gesendet von meinem XT1032 mit Tapatalk


----------



## wait (7. September 2017)

Habe ich schon probiert, scheint in Stanford wohl gröbere Probleme zu geben.

Danke nochmals.


----------



## JayTea (7. September 2017)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Was macht eigentlich der neue Client 7.4.xx (16?) beta ? Die Entwicklung dauert ja nun schon über ein Jahr...


Keine Ahnung, müsste man vielleicht mal im FF nachhaken. Wobei ich mir frage, was eine neue Version bringt? Was für neue Features? Wahrscheinlich ist es (wenn überhaupt) für die entsprechenden Leute wichtiger, einen neuen, effizienteren Core zu entwickeln?


----------



## arcDaniel (7. September 2017)

Etwa 340W aus der Dose:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (7. September 2017)

Ach ?? Gibt's bei euch Strom in der Dose ??  

Ernsthaft jetzt - danke für das Update


----------



## Baggi17 (7. September 2017)

Nachdem ich mir hier nen Batzen durchgelesen habe und nix gefunden hab, wollte ich mal fragen, ob hier jemand weiss, was im Juni mit DaN_I passiert ist?
Vielleicht habe ich ja doch etwas übersehen.
Wundert mich halt, dass einfach so jemand mit einer der meisten Punkte im Team einfach aufhört, und ich frag mich, ob man hier etwas weiss. Also, weiss man hier was darüber? ^^

EDIT:   Ich könnte es mir ja denken, dass die Sommerhitze ein Problem für den Falter und seine Umgebung darstellt, und dass das Falten deswegen in DIESEM Sommer ausgesetzt wird.
               War nur in den letzten Jahren nie so...


----------



## arcDaniel (7. September 2017)

Es geht noch besser  Etwa 360W Verbrauch vom ganzen PC ohne Monitor an der Steckdose gemessen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So verschwenderich arbeitet Vega doch gar nicht 

PS: hier ist ein Fehler korrigiert, welcher das Team 3 WU's gekostet hat. Vielleicht findet ihn noch jemand auf meinem ersten Screenshot


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. September 2017)

wait schrieb:


> Habe ich schon probiert, scheint in Stanford wohl gröbere Probleme zu geben.
> 
> Danke nochmals.


Jetzt gerade getestet und es funktioniert problemlos. 

(Reiter "Tools" und dann Download Projects From Stanford")


Nachtrag:
Dafür komme ich gerade nicht an die Datei die ich zum Gratsen brauche. 

Wenn wir gerade beim Thema sind, ich bin bis Sonntag Abend unterwegs und werde erst dann wieder Gratsen.


----------



## wait (7. September 2017)

Danke Dir nochmals für deine Hilfe.

Bekomme nur die Meldung:
Die Verbindung mit dem Remoteserver kann nicht hergestellt werden.

Muss die Tage mal schauen ob im HFM.Net was falsch eingestellt ist.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. September 2017)

@wait:
Ich tippe auf falsche Adresse:
http://assign.stanford.edu/api/project/summary
Zu finden unter:
Edit > Preference > Web Settings > Project Download URL


----------



## wait (7. September 2017)

@A.Meier-PS3

Daaaaanke.

Absolut richtig. 
Die Adresse hat, warum auch immer, nicht gestimmt.


----------



## brooker (7. September 2017)

Hinweis: Tuning-Aktion: Mit be quiet! zum Silent-PC 2017 - jetzt bewerben! <<< die Chance auf einen flüsterleisen Falter mit Luftkühlung!


----------



## Cartesius (7. September 2017)

@arcDaniel: 

Cool, dass du deine Vega (wieder) für PCGH falten lässt!
Es wäre super, wenn du mit helfen könntest die PPD-Tabelle von Holdie zu füllen. Von Vega haben wir bisher kaum Daten.
Hier findest du das Formular zum Eintragen der Daten für die PPD-Tabelle: Link

Vega scheint ja z.T. ganz gut zu perfomren (600 k - 1000k PPD).


----------



## mattinator (7. September 2017)

brooker schrieb:


> Hinweis: Tuning-Aktion: Mit be quiet! zum Silent-PC 2017 - jetzt bewerben! <<< die Chance auf einen flüsterleisen Falter mit Luftkühlung!



In unser Wohn- / Schlafzimmer kommt mir kein Gehäuse mit Glaswand. Das "einfache" Dark Base 900 ist allerdings schon mal als nächster Unterbau vorgemerkt. Ich hoffe, dass ich damit meine Komponenten mit weniger Lautstärke auf der gleichen Temperatur gehalten bekomme. Der Test in der PCGH Print sah ja ganz gut aus.


----------



## arcDaniel (8. September 2017)

Cartesius schrieb:


> @arcDaniel:
> 
> Cool, dass du deine Vega (wieder) für PCGH falten lässt!
> Es wäre super, wenn du mit helfen könntest die PPD-Tabelle von Holdie zu füllen. Von Vega haben wir bisher kaum Daten.
> ...



Mal sehen, also ich hatte schon mal ne WU mit Vega, welche ohne OC 1,1Mio PPD brachte und der Stromverbrauch vom Kompletten System bei etwa 350W lag. Hier dachte ich noch WOW, noch immer nicht so gut wie die Pascal Karten, aber sehr weit entfernt von schlecht und xetrem gut für AMD-Falt-Verhältnisse.

Dann bekam ich aber eine 13902 welche extremes Spulenfiepen verursachte, so stark dass es mir zu ungesund für die HW ankam, dass ich die WU abgebrochen habe. Zudem wäre hier knapp 400k ppd drin gewesen. Naja der Stromverbrauch sank auch etwas auf 275W, allerdings ist das Verhältnis alles andere als akzeptabel...


----------



## Bumblebee (8. September 2017)

brooker schrieb:


> Hinweis: Tuning-Aktion: Mit be quiet! zum Silent-PC 2017 - jetzt bewerben! <<< die Chance auf einen flüsterleisen Falter mit Luftkühlung!



Gute Aktion....
Allerdings erfülle ich 2 Bedingungen nicht
- bin nicht in Deutschland 
- habe keine lauten Rechner 



Ion schrieb:


> Wozu haben wir eigentlich einen Marktplatz für sowas?



Wer lieb fragt kriegt auch eine liebe Antwort 
Grundsätzlich hast du natürlich recht
Wenn aber einer der Falter Hardware nur seinen Mitfaltern zur Verfügung stellen will wird's etwas "kompliziert"
Daher denke ich, dass das eine Ausnahme ist
Wird es zu "bunt" werde ich natürlich einschreiten


----------



## Rarek (8. September 2017)

ich denke das kann man so lassen ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wasser liegt bei 41°C bzw. 17K über Raumluft


----------



## Jeretxxo (8. September 2017)

Hab nun auch meinen ersten Probelauf mit der GTX1070 mit dem F@H Client und den angepeilten Settings durch, sollte geplant eigentlich nur 8 Stunden laufen, lief nun aber doch gleich 16 Stunden... wenn ich schon mal dabei bin. 
Über Nacht kam ich wohl ne Weile auf knapp 750k PPD, grade läuft noch die vorerst letzte WU mit rund 550k PPD durch, mit Core: 1950Mhz & Mem: 3800Mhz bei 0,96V auf der GPU und das Massgerät sagt 187 Watt an der Dose, soweit auch keine Fehler im Log und alles lief problemlos durch bis jetzt.

Sieht soweit ganz ok aus, mit 61°C kann ich leben und das Powerlimit kam die ganze Zeit nichtmal über 70%, mich wundert nur das der Client die Karte nicht voll auslastet, die Auslastung kam die ganze Nacht nicht über 90% im Mittel eher 80% dabei war die CPU die ganze Zeit frei und stand der GPU voll zur verfügung, daran kann die schwache Auslastung also nicht liegen

Edit: 
Das letztemal als ich gefaltet hab, war das noch mit der HD7950 und max. 97k PPD bei 278 Watt, mal so am Rand, also geradezu eine Effizienzexplosion.  



Rarek schrieb:


> ich denke das kann man so lassen ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



über 2V auf dem GPU Chip? Das kann ja nur ein Auslesefehler sein. 

Mal am Rand,
ich glaub ich würd nicht mit nem AMD FX 8 Mouler falten, bei den mickrigen Credits, das steht so gar nicht im Verhältnis zum Verbrauch bei 4,4 GHz von der Architektur, klar besser als nix, aber der schluckt allein bestimmt schon 150Watt oder mehr und wirft kaum Rechenleistung ab.


----------



## brooker (8. September 2017)

Jeretxxo schrieb:


> ...  Core: 1950Mhz & Mem: 3800Mhz ...



... den Speicher kannst du in der Regel auf +500 - 600MHz übertakten. Das gibt dann nochmal nen Sprung 

... 2500k @ 4,5Ghz sollte für +93% Auslastung sorgen können. Bitte mal im Auge behalten. Btw. wie ist die Anbindung? PCIe x16 Gen2 oder weniger?


----------



## Jeretxxo (8. September 2017)

brooker schrieb:


> ... den Speicher kannst du in der Regel auf +500 - 600MHz übertakten. Das gibt dann nochmal nen Sprung
> 
> ... 2500k @ 4,5Ghz sollte für +93% Auslastung sorgen können. Bitte mal im Auge behalten. Btw. wie ist die Anbindung? PCIe x16 Gen2 oder weniger?



Ja, ich weiß, ich hatte ein angepeiltes Ziel von möglichst unter 190 Watt, daher kommt das die GPU untertaktet rennt, wäre auch möglich mit GPU auf 2100Mhz und Mem auf 4300Mhz, aber das kost dann auch gleich 40 Watt mehr Strom, weil der Vcore dann über 1.040V sein muss sonst läuft sie instabil und der PPD gain hält sich auch in Grenzen.
(Bei F@H kann ich meine ganzen "normalen" und seit nem halben Jahr stabilen OC Presets vergessen. )

Ja, sie ist den Verhältnissen entsprechend bestmöglich angebunden, sprich mit x16 2.0.

Ausserdem hat es mich verunsichert das der Speicher offenbar vom Treiber beim Start des Clienten selbständig auf 3802 MHz runtergeregelt wird, normal läuft er mit 4002Mhz.
Am Anfang hab ich ein bisschen blöd geschaut als ich auf die Werte gekuckt hab, dachte schon ich hab am falschen Regler gespielt. 


Werd später nochmal den anderen Clienten ausprobieren, die Open Beta hatte ich gar nicht mehr auf dem Schirm, vielleicht wird's damit ja schon etwas besser.


----------



## Rarek (8. September 2017)

Jeretxxo schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> über 2V auf dem GPU Chip? Das kann ja nur ein Auslesefehler sein.
> 
> ...



jup, 2V sacht auch der Treiber - wird wohl schon richtig so sein, denke ich
ist ja immerhin ne 28nm 390X 

das mit dem Prozzy hatte ich auch schonmal überlegt, allerdings weiß ich nicht wohin mit all der Leistung
und der Frisst auch nur 125W - zumindest unter Linux, Windoof hab ich noch net messen können was der ungefähr ziehen könnte

edit:
hmm... gut 100W zieht der mehr unter last


kann ich eig. mit hilfe von Flags mir große WU's erzwingen?


----------



## FlyingPC (8. September 2017)

Rarek schrieb:


> kann ich eig. mit hilfe von Flags mir große WU's erzwingen?


Zu 90% bekomme ich bei  *max-packet-size -> big*  große WUs.


----------



## Ramonx56 (8. September 2017)

Um hier mal ein wenig aufzuklären... 
Ja ich denke 2V GPU Core Voltage sollte ein Auslesefehler sein.
Solange du die Karte nicht mit LN2 kühlst, würden 2V die GPU gnadenlos rösten. 

Und @arcDaniel: Spulenfiepen ist zwar nervig aber seit wann ist dieses Geräusch schädlich für die Hardware?
Die Spule fängt halt an zu schwingen...
Meine 970 zirpt und pfeift auch munter fröhlich beim Falten. 
Interessant ist außerdem, dass sich der Ton je nach Übertaktung verändert.


----------



## arcDaniel (8. September 2017)

Ramonx56 schrieb:


> ...Und @arcDaniel: Spulenfiepen ist zwar nervig aber seit wann ist dieses Geräusch schädlich für die Hardware?
> Die Spule fängt halt an zu schwingen...
> Meine 970 zirpt und pfeift auch munter fröhlich beim Falten.
> Interessant ist außerdem, dass sich der Ton je nach Übertaktung verändert.



Ist einfach ein ungutes Gefühl, schaden wird es sicher nicht.


Leider hatte ich aber jetzt auch schon ein paar Bad States, mein OC hielt bis dato jeden 3D Anwendungen Stand, habe jetzt mal auf Stock zurück gesetzt um zu sehen, ob es am OC liegt oder Vega vielleicht doch noch nicht so richtig fehlerfrei faltet. Könnte ja auch ein Treiber Bug sein...


----------



## wait (8. September 2017)

Auch mal was erfreuliches von mir.

Endlich die Kiste vom Staub befreit.

Ab sofort darf eine MSI GTX 1080Ti, an den Wu's knappern.
Wenn ich Zeit habe findet vieleicht noch eine GTX 1080 ihren Platz.


----------



## mattinator (8. September 2017)

Jeretxxo schrieb:


> Ausserdem hat es mich verunsichert das der Speicher offenbar vom Treiber beim Start des Clienten selbständig auf 3802 MHz runtergeregelt wird, normal läuft er mit 4002Mhz.
> Am Anfang hab ich ein bisschen blöd geschaut als ich auf die Werte gekuckt hab, dachte schon ich hab am falschen Regler gespielt.


Der Folding-Client läuft nicht im selben P-State wie z.B. die Games. Das Speicher-OC dafür sollte z.B. mit dem Nvidia-Inspector konfigurierbar sein.


----------



## Jeretxxo (8. September 2017)

Auch seltsam, nun wollte ich mal den Open Beta Client testen und hab mir, den 7.4.15 runtergeladen... New FAH software client: V7.4.15 in open beta testing - Folding@home so dachte ich jedenfalls, grade schau ich nach, ist es aber ein unkommentiert geänderter Client, nämlich der 7.4.16, erscheint einem doch alles etwas lieblos derzeit, Serverprobleme, ungültige Links, eine Open Beta die nun schon seit Jahren läuft und ein Client der ohne weitere, öffentlich sichtbaren, Worte auf eine neue Version gehoben wurde. 
Man könnte das Gefühl bekommen, das dem Projekt nicht die Aufmerksamkeit geschenkt wird, die es verdient.

Edit: Ja, das war auch mein Gedanke mit dem P-State, aber der Kerntakt war der höchstmögliche, sprich der höchste P-State und der hat meines Wissens nach keine andere Speicher abstufung, werd mir aber gleich noch den Nvidia Inspector organisieren und das anschauen. Was man nicht alles tut. 

Edit2: Jup, du hast recht, der rennt im zweit höchsten P-State, auch wenn der eigentlich nur nen Kerntakt von 620MHz hinterlegt hat, naja durch das ganze Turbo gedöns steig ich eh nicht mehr ganz durch, bin schon froh erfolgreich die Turbokurve samt Spannung erfolgreich angepasst zu haben...


----------



## Rarek (8. September 2017)

Ramonx56 schrieb:


> Um hier mal ein wenig aufzuklären...
> Ja ich denke 2V GPU Core Voltage sollte ein Auslesefehler sein.
> Solange du die Karte nicht mit LN2 kühlst, würden 2V die GPU gnadenlos rösten.



der Treiber selbst will auf 1,275V - so stehts da zumindest wenn ich im Wattman von Auto aut manuell umstelle

anderweitig sind die Programme, welche mir etwas zur Spannung sagen, entweder Funktionsunfähig in dem Bereich (MSI Afterburner) oder zeigen 2,049V an (GPU-Z, die Moni's,  etc.)


----------



## Jeretxxo (8. September 2017)

Mal so ne Dumme Frage, seit ich grad den Open Beta Client teste, spammt mir der GPU Slot die ganze Zeit den Fehler: 
18:33:01:WARNING:FS01:Size of positions 394 does not match topology 391

Weiß einer Rat?


Edit: Aus irgend einem mir unbekannten Grund lässt sich der P2 nicht bearbeiten im Nvidia Inspector, nur der P0, also der höchste Power State, seltsamerweise greift das Speicher OC was ich im höchsten Powerstate mache aber auch auf dem darunter liegenden, allerdings bleibts bei den 200 MHz Differenz, P0 hat dann 4200MHz und P2 4000 MHz.
Sag ja, alles sehr merkwürdig geworden bei Nvidia und ihrem Boost, da wünscht man sich doch wieder 2 Zustände zurück... an und ... was ist die Steigerung von an?...


----------



## brooker (8. September 2017)

Jeretxxo schrieb:


> Mal so ne Dumme Frage, seit ich grad den Open Beta Client teste, spammt mir der GPU Slot die ganze Zeit den Fehler:
> 18:33:01:WARNING:FS01:Size of positions 394 does not match topology 391
> 
> Edit: Aus irgend einem mir unbekannten Grund lässt sich der P2 nicht bearbeiten im Nvidia Inspector, nur der P0, also der höchste Power State, seltsamerweise greift das Speicher OC was ich im höchsten Powerstate mache aber auch auf dem darunter liegenden, allerdings bleibts bei den 200 MHz Differenz, P0 hat dann 4200MHz und P2 4000 MHz.
> Sag ja, alles sehr merkwürdig geworden bei Nvidia und ihrem Boost, da wünscht man sich doch wieder 2 Zustände zurück... an und ... was ist die Steigerung von an?...



"Size of Position" kannst DU als Fehlermeldung vernachlässigen. Der Fix fehlt noch.

P-State 2 ist leider nicht mehr zubearbeiten, jedoch werden Werte für den P2 von P0 abgeleitet. Alles der normale Wahnsinn bei NV 

BtW: meinen Ertrag erwirtschaftet eine GTX1070 auf 0,8V +200 Core und +600 RAM. Lote es mal aus.


----------



## Jeretxxo (8. September 2017)

Ok, dann ignorier ich den mal, die WU ist eh schon fertig und der Server hat kein Fehler zurückgemeldet, daher... who cares.

Nah, mit dem Speicher OC lass ich mal, der Kern läuft ja schon dauerhaft im Boost, die Spannung passt und der Speicher... naja, ich mag nicht das der wenn ich mal noch ein Spiel auf mach, in Rechenpausen direkt 200 MHz drauf schlägt, Speicher OC steh ich eh kritisch gegenüber, da man absolut nicht nachvollziehen kann, wie warm der an nem Hotspot wird und Hitze ist DER VRAM Killer, auch wenns luftig zugeht im Case und der Kühler eigentlich nen ordentlichen Eindruck macht, kann ich trotzdem am Ende nicht nachvollziehen wie warm der Speicher mit steigender Taktung wird, ich kann mir nichtmal die Spannung bei dem VRAM ansehen, es sei denn ich würds händisch mal nachmessen, am Ende wird der mit Turbomanier gleich mit "übertaktet"... 

Wenn ich's dicker im Geldbeutel hätte, würd's mich wahrscheinlich weniger kümmern, aber für knapp 400€ fürs Hobby musst ich schon ne Weile für sparen. 
Beim "Oldschool" OC wusst ich wenigstens was grad passiert, aber bei dem Turbozeug passiert mir zuviel im Hintergrund, das ich nicht nachvollziehen kann, vorallem wenn ich mal nicht grad ein Auge auf die Werte hab, bekomm ich Bauchschmerzen. 

Ich kann gut mit 550k -750k PPD leben, Speichertakt hin oder her, die Auslastung wundert mich nur immernoch, die kommt auch mit dem Beta Clienten kaum über 85%.


----------



## FlyingPC (8. September 2017)

Vielleicht kann hier jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## foldinghomealone (9. September 2017)

Ich bekomme HFM mit dem beta client 7.4.16 nicht zu laufen. 
Habt ihr damit auch Probleme?


----------



## arcDaniel (9. September 2017)

@Stock faltet meine Vega fehlerfrei  Schein aber was die Bezeichnung Rock-Stable angeht bereits ab Werk sehr gut ausgereizt zu sein.

Zum Client 7.4.16 der ist bei mir sehr Problematisch und finde es schade, dass dieser bereits so lange angeboten wird und scheinbar nix mehr passiert.


----------



## Klutten (9. September 2017)

Aus gegebenem Anlass möcht ich nochmals darauf hinweisen, dass wir uns hier in einem öffentlichen Forenteil befinden und es keine Sonderregelungen gibt. Handel ist hier genauso untersagt wie in allen anderen Bereichen. Dafür gibt es einzig und allein den Marktplatz.

In diesem Sinne sind auch die lieben F@H-Mod-Kollegen bitte so aufmerksam und melden derartige Verstöße, sofern das noch nicht von anderer Seite geschehen ist.


----------



## Holdie (9. September 2017)

Kurze Frage, bringt es was den GPU VRam zu übertakten?
Gibt es hierzu  Erfahrungen von eurer Seite?

Und welchen Treiber nutzt Ihr gerade für eure 1070/1080


----------



## wait (9. September 2017)

Hi Holdie

Schau mal hier rein

Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home


----------



## mattinator (9. September 2017)

Holdie schrieb:


> Kurze Frage, bringt es was den GPU VRam zu übertakten?
> Und welchen Treiber nutzt Ihr gerade für eure 1070/1080


Ein paar Prozente bringt es bei mir, wenn ich den VRAM-Takt der 1070 auf 3D-Niveau hochsetze, allerdings unter Linux. Treiber nutze ich noch den 370.28, alle neueren sind langsamer beim Falten.


----------



## JayTea (9. September 2017)

@Holdie: Was denn jetzt? Grafikprozessor oder VRAM?!
GPU sollte immer etwas bringen, es sei denn, die CPU limitiert irgendwann. Zudem wird es irgendwann zu ineffizient (PPD/W).
VRAM sollte bei der Pascal-Karte auch unter Windows mehr Leistung bringen; wie viel kA. Nur bei Maxwell und älter war der Performace"schub" durch höheren VRAM-Takt zu vernachlässigen.


----------



## brooker (9. September 2017)

@Holdie: man spricht von 5-10% Mehrleistung bei Ram OC um 600MHz. Hab ich aber nie ausgemessen, sondern immer gleich OC drauf


----------



## foldinghomealone (10. September 2017)

brooker schrieb:


> @Holdie: man spricht von 5-10% Mehrleistung bei Ram OC um 600MHz. Hab ich aber nie ausgemessen, sondern immer gleich OC drauf



Meine persönliche Einschätzung wäre deutlich <5%. Ich falte immer mit +500MHz VRAM, aber so einen richtigen Unterschied hab ich nie festgestellt. 
Aber da +500MHz weder Strom kostet, noch die Karte wärmer macht, wieso nicht.


----------



## Holdie (10. September 2017)

Danke für die Infos, ich probiere mal was geht.


----------



## moreply (10. September 2017)

Ich hatte am Freitag Windows neu aufgesetzt.

Danach ging dann auch der Client wieder. Jetzt habe ich wieder ein ähnliches Problem:

-Web Control startet erst nach dem zweiten Versuch. 

-Die Advanced Control startet gar nicht

Was kann es jetzt noch sein?? 

Soll ich mal Kaspersky deaktivieren?

Gibt es sonst noch irgendwelche tricks?


----------



## foldinghomealone (10. September 2017)

Ansonsten würde ich AV mal deaktivieren und anschließend den Client neu installieren.


----------



## moreply (10. September 2017)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Die Vega kostet aber etwas mehr als 500€...
> 
> Ansonsten würde ich AV mal deaktivieren und anschließend den Client neu installieren.



499€ Fertig 

Werde ich mal probieren.


----------



## DrDave (10. September 2017)

moreply schrieb:


> 499€ Fertig
> 
> Werde ich mal probieren.



Der Preis wird bei Mindstarangeboten erst reduziert angezeigt, wenn man oben auf "Mindstar" geht. Ansonsten wird wohl immer der normale Preis angezeigt.


----------



## brooker (10. September 2017)

moreply schrieb:


> 499€ Fertig
> 
> Werde ich mal probieren.



... und dann aber gleich HFM installieren, Ergebnisse mitloggen und in Holdies Liste beamen.


----------



## moreply (10. September 2017)

Wenn alles geht 

Immerhin ist die GPU Auslastung mittlerweile höher. Die 600k PDD packen wir auch noch


----------



## -FairyTail- (10. September 2017)

Ein Schön guten Abend allerseits 

Hab meine Vega 64 umgebaut und unter Wasser gesetzt. ( Vorübergehend  im Provisorischen Aufbau, da mein PC Projekt dieses Jahr wohl leider ausfallen wird = Geld ist knapp und andere Dinge gehen vor.) 
Hab im Normalen Modus ( Chip =220 Watt) und im Power Save getestet ( Chip=165 Watt) Getestet hab ich mit Witcher 3.
Die Wasserpumpe lief im absoluten Minimum, auf stufe 1. ( Manuell unten eingestellt) Die 2 Be Quiet Lüfter waren fest auf 7 Volt eingestellt und damit immer noch leise. 
Vega lässt sich trotz des hohen Verbrauchs, ganz gut Kühlen. 

lg


----------



## moreply (10. September 2017)

-FairyTail- schrieb:


> Ein Schön guten Abend allerseits
> 
> Hab meine Vega 64 umgebaut und unter Wasser gesetzt. ( Vorübergehend  im Provisorischen Aufbau, da mein PC Projekt dieses Jahr wohl leider ausfallen wird = Geld ist knapp und andere Dinge gehen vor.)
> Hab im Normalen Modus ( Chip =220 Watt) und im Power Save getestet ( Chip=165 Watt) Getestet hab ich mit Witcher 3.
> ...



Hübsch. Wie empfindest du die Qualität des EK Kühlers? Ich hatte bisher nur Acetal daher würde mich das schon interessieren.

Hast du die Karte für 634€ gekauft? Ist nämlich aktuell im Angebot beim Mindstar da könntest du etwas Geld sparen


----------



## -FairyTail- (10. September 2017)

Muss grade Feststellen das beim Projekt 13902 die GPU sehr kalt bleibt und der verbrauch auch "sehr" niedrig ist. PC=177 Watt  / GPU ~33°C 
Die Karte hat sich doch glatt von selbst auf 1670 Mhz getaktet  bei 1.18 Volt. War mir zu viel Volt und hab den Tackt auf 1402 Gestellt = hat sich von selbst wieder auf 1420 Mhz getaktet. xD Die hört nicht auf mich. Haha 
Leider bringt dieses Projekt nur knapp über 300.000 Punkte PPD ein. ( Trage dies auch gleich in der Tabelle noch ein)


----------



## moreply (10. September 2017)

-FairyTail- schrieb:


> @moreply
> 
> Die Qualität von EK ist super, kann mich nicht beschweren. Die Kühlleistung ist echt klasse und auch für einen niedrigen Durchflusswert geeignet.  Bin aber nur nach der Optik gegangen ^^.
> Das ist jetzt meine zweite Vega 64 Karte, die Hatte ich bei Alternate gekauft für 649€. Gleich nach dem Kauf ging der Preis um 80€ nach oben und sank danach auf 699€ O.O
> ...



Ich bin mit EK auch auch sehr zufrieden. Nur hatte ich noch nie plexi 

Jap das Limited Ref Design ist klasse. Nur ist es mir keine 649€ wert.

Mal sehen was meine Vega dann so macht.


----------



## -FairyTail- (10. September 2017)

Bin auch gespannt wie manche Projekte sich Watt mäßig so schlagen und wie sich die Taktraten sich verhalten werden.
Ich meld mich dann wieder nach ein paar Tests.

Ich geh mal ins Bett, Gute Nacht ^^


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. September 2017)

Cooles Projekt. 


Ps.:
Was mich persönlich am Refernzdesign selber einwenig stört ist die unnötige Länge der Karte.


----------



## arcDaniel (11. September 2017)

Zum Falten mit Vega
Also ich falte im Moment mit 1700mhz und 1050mhz HBM, Spannung auf Auto und PT auf +50%
Mit meinem System habe nur sehr selten einen Gesamtverbrauch von über 400W, beim Falten sind es eher 350W.
Die Leistung ist leider sehr schwankend, von 600k PPD bis zu 1.1Mio PPD konnte ich schon alles beobachten.
Ich bekomme aber viele WU's wo ich eher bei etwa 750k PPD liege.

Eigentlich spiegelt sich hier die Leistung gut mit der GTX1080 wie auch beim Gaming, allerdings zu einem deutlich höheren Verbrauch. Dies wundert oder erstaunt mich in dem Sinn, dass sonst eine zu Nvidia im Gaming gleichwertige AMD GPU deutlich schlechter faltete und dabei mehr Verbrauchte.

Wenn ich auch zurück schaue und Werte der Fury Gen betrachte, so hat sich die Faltleistung um über 100% gesteigert und dabei ist der Takt nur um 60% gestiegen. Also ist das Falten ein sehr gutes Beispiel für den Fortschritt den AMD doch geleistet hat.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (11. September 2017)

Mal was zu Schmunzeln : Habe am Weekend einen Anruf von 0742015690 bekommen. An der Leitung war ein eher englisch als deutsch sprechender (vermeintlicher) Mitarbeiter von Microsoft, welcher mir mitteilte, daß mein Computer Fehlermeldungen aussende und er dies reparieren möchte. Dazu bräuchte er aber Teamviewer und alle Zugangsdaten. Ich habe ihm entgegnet, daß ich erst kürzlich die aktuelle Version frisch installiert habe, worauf er wiederum meinte, daß mein Windows 10 aber fehlerhaft sei. Ich sagte dann: "von Windows war nicht die Rede, ich habe erst kürzlich die aktuelle Version frisch installiert ... und zwar von Linux Mint 18.2 !  ER geriet in Schnappatmung und legte ziemlich unsanft auf. 

In diesem Sinne Euch allen eine angenehme Woche !


----------



## Rarek (11. September 2017)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Mal was zu Schmunzeln : Habe am Weekend einen Anruf von 0742015690 bekommen. An der Leitung war ein eher englisch als deutsch sprechender (vermeintlicher) Mitarbeiter von Microsoft, welcher mir mitteilte, daß mein Computer Fehlermeldungen aussende und er dies reparieren möchte. Dazu bräuchte er aber Teamviewer und alle Zugangsdaten. Ich habe ihm entgegnet, daß ich erst kürzlich die aktuelle Version frisch installiert habe, worauf er wiederum meinte, daß mein Windows 10 aber fehlerhaft sei. Ich sagte dann: "von Windows war nicht die Rede, ich habe erst kürzlich die aktuelle Version frisch installiert ... und zwar von Linux Mint 18.2 !  ER geriet in Schnappatmung und legte ziemlich unsanft auf.
> 
> In diesem Sinne Euch allen eine angenehme Woche !



aber du kannst doch nicht den armen Scammer einfach so gegen die Wand rennen lassen 

ich sag meist, dass TV bei mir nicht läuft und er mir deshalb erstmal das erklären sollte... 
dauert meist gut ne halbe stunde bevor ich dann auflöse, dass Linux nunmal nichts mit ner exe anfangen kann


----------



## Bumblebee (11. September 2017)

Kann das Schmunzeln grad gut gebrauchen weil wir wieder einmal "Nullern"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- Natürlich ohne News bei F@h


----------



## wait (11. September 2017)

In der Regel bin ich nur ein kleiner Wochenendfalter und normalerweise äußere ich mich, bezüglich der Stanford Server  ja nicht, aber was da in letzter Zeit abgeht ist einfach nur peinlich.
So, das musste jetzt einfach mal raus.


----------



## alexk94 (11. September 2017)

Wir bekommen endlich nach ca. 9,5 Monaten warten, 50.000. Der Upload steigt von 1.000 auf 10.000. Macht sich das bemerkbar, in den Punkten? 

Dieses Mal kann ich auch mal durchfalten, da ich in der Faltwoche außer Haus bin.


----------



## brooker (11. September 2017)

... das merkst du an den PPDs, sofern die Upload Server ordentlich laufen. Ich habe es in der Vergangenheit gemerkt.


----------



## PAUI (11. September 2017)

habe Heute meinen Supermicro SuperServer mal wieder reaktiviert für die kommende Faltwoche hin.
Als Stromsparoption gleich noch alle 8 Harddrives raus und eine debian Live Version gestartet


----------



## mattinator (11. September 2017)

Falls mal jemand nachsehen will, wie weit man bei Stanford sein könnte: Aktuelle Uhrzeit und Datum in Stanford | USA - Kalifornien | Zeitzonen.de.


----------



## PAUI (11. September 2017)

@Bumblebee sag mal was fährst du eigl. zum folden? das ist ja krank, nen Output von 22 mio.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (11. September 2017)

PAUI schrieb:


> @Bumblebee sag mal was fährst du eigl. zum folden? das ist ja krank (aber nicht doch), nen Output von 22 mio.



Rumpelkammer: PCGH Folding@Home-Thread II


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. September 2017)

Huhu liebe Faltfreunde,

funktioniert bei Euch die Punkte übertragung? Ich falte mich ja gerde wieder ein und optimiere fröhlich vor mich hin, 
z.B. hat die Zotac extremGTX 980TI  jetzt zwei perfekt passende 120mm Lüfter anstatt der original drei lauten 92mm 
Quirle, aber es gibt keine Punkte mehr gutgeschrieben:
interessierterUser - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

Das merkwürdige ist, dass der Rechner mit GTX 970 einesauber vollständige Log-Liste hat, in der alle WUs protokolliert 
sind, der Rechner mit GTX 980Ti aber nicht? Sind die WUs  für Foldinghome trotzdem nutzbar, oder ist es Stromvernichtung? 
Da ich eh ständig Routerprobleme habe, faltet die GTX 980ti aktuell nur sehr sporadisch


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. September 2017)

@interessierterUser:
Stanford hat wieder mal seine in der Zwischenzeit bald normalen Probleme mit den Punkteservern. 
Die Punkte werden aber scheinbar im Hintergrund richtig gezählt.


----------



## JeansOn (11. September 2017)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @interessierterUser:
> Stanford hat wieder mal seine in der Zwischenzeit bald normalen Probleme mit den Punkteservern.
> Die Punkte werden aber scheinbar im Hintergrund richtig gezählt.



Nach meiner Beobachtung stellt sich die Frage, ob Stanford den Fehler hat:
-Bei meinem User auf "Extreme Overclocking"  haben die Spalten "Points Update" und "Points Today" einen Wert.
-Nach Klick auf den Usernamen stelle ich aber fest, daß nichts verrechnet wird.

Wenn ich nun sicherheitshalber bei einem anderen User schaue, bietet sich das gleiche Bild.


----------



## brooker (11. September 2017)

... hmmm, wieder die Server down.  Da merken wir nicht mal, wenn wir auf Platz 12 der Welt rutschen.


----------



## arcDaniel (12. September 2017)

Ich finde das ganze etwas schade, da will man mal wieder etwas mitfalten um sein Versprechen einzuhalten und wieder klappt nix mit den Punkten. Gestern habe ich 3 oder 4 WUs fertig gefaltet und laut client auch erfolgreich hochgeladen, leider steht im Moment nur eine WU in meiner Statistik von gerstern...

Wäre schön wenn diese Probleme einmal ordentlich gelöst werden. 

Aber man kann sich wirklich im Moment fragen stellen, wo wir mit FAH überhaupt stehen:
-seit Monaten eine öffentliche Beta von einem Client welcher komplett Fehlerbehaftet ist --> ein Beta User muss sich zwar auf Fehler gefast machen, aber hier ist ein Client welcher eher pre-Alpha ist. Hier wäre es eher angebracht dieses wieder runter zu nehmen.
-von core22 hört man auch nicht mehr viel
-Permanente Server Probleme
-Regelmässig WU's welche jenseits von gut und böse sind, sprich eine extreme Last verursachen aber nicht entsprechend mit Punken entschädigen
-Wenn ich das FAH Beta Forum so überfliege hat man das Gefühl, dass hier WU's welche nicht kommentiert werden einfach nach advanced weiter gehen und sogar WU's wo sich User beklagen wegen der Punkte, es aber nicht sofort zu Fehlern diese dennoch ohne anpassungen weiter gereicht werden
...
was ist da los? Sollte man beunruhigt sein?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. September 2017)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @interessierterUser:
> Stanford hat wieder mal seine in der Zwischenzeit bald normalen Probleme mit den Punkteservern.
> Die Punkte werden aber scheinbar im Hintergrund richtig gezählt.


Eben wollte ich nur schauen, ob sich inzwischen der Zustand normalisiert hat:
*Server load too high!* Wait a minute before reloading the page.

Nagut, dann halt nicht


----------



## Cartesius (12. September 2017)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Ich finde das ganze etwas schade, da will man mal wieder etwas mitfalten um sein Versprechen einzuhalten und wieder klappt nix mit den Punkten. Gestern habe ich 3 oder 4 WUs fertig gefaltet und laut client auch erfolgreich hochgeladen, *leider steht im Moment nur eine WU in meiner Statistik von gerster*n...
> 
> Wäre schön wenn diese Probleme einmal ordentlich gelöst werden.



Immerhin hast du überhaupt eine WU gutgeschrieben bekommen. Seit ich Sonntag aus dem Urlaub heimgekehrt bin, habe ich mein Faltsystem wieder angeworfen und 4 oder 5 WU berechnen lassen, welche ebenfalls erfolgreich hochgeladen wurden (lt. Client), aber mir wurde keine einzige dieser WU gutgeschrieben 

Wie wohl alle hier im Forum, hoffe ich, dass die Server in Kürze wieder stabil laufen, spätestens jedoch zur Faltwoche!!!


----------



## binär-11110110111 (12. September 2017)

Cartesius schrieb:


> Immerhin hast du überhaupt eine WU gutgeschrieben bekommen. Seit ich Sonntag aus dem Urlaub heimgekehrt bin, habe ich mein Faltsystem wieder angeworfen und 4 oder 5 WU berechnen lassen, welche ebenfalls erfolgreich hochgeladen wurden (lt. Client), aber mir wurde keine einzige dieser WU gutgeschrieben
> 
> Wie wohl alle hier im Forum, hoffe ich, dass die Server in Kürze wieder stabil laufen, spätestens jedoch zur Faltwoche!!!



Geht mir ähnlich: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picar81_4711 (12. September 2017)

Die WUs werden ja dann doch irgendwann gutgeschrieben aber wenn diese Verzögerung in der Faltwoche passiert, das wäre nicht gut, da hast recht....


----------



## brooker (12. September 2017)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> ... aber wenn diese Verzögerung in der Faltwoche passiert, das wäre nicht gut, ...



Um Euch ein wenig zu beruhigen. Wir sind an diesem Thema aktiv dran und scheuen keinen Aufwand die Aktion ohne Ausfälle durchführen zu können.


----------



## JeansOn (12. September 2017)

brooker schrieb:


> Um Euch ein wenig zu beruhigen. Wir sind an diesem Thema aktiv dran und scheuen keinen Aufwand die Aktion ohne Ausfälle durchführen zu können.



Ich möchte Dir beipflichten, brooker. Wird schon werden.

In 2016 Anfang September und am 15.September ebenso, gab es auch Probleme mit den Stats. 
Aber unsere Faltwoche ist dann super gelaufen, mit neuen Tages-Rekorden.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. September 2017)

Kleiner Lichtblick am Horizont > ich komm aktuell wieder an die Datei die ich zum Gratsen brauche ran.


----------



## JayTea (12. September 2017)

Und nun sind wieder Punkte gekommen um 22h.
Mal sehen, wie lange das so bleibt. Wir sind gespannt!


----------



## Bumblebee (13. September 2017)

brooker schrieb:


> Um Euch ein wenig zu beruhigen. Wir sind an diesem Thema aktiv dran und scheuen keinen Aufwand die Aktion ohne Ausfälle durchführen zu können.



Habe dazu Vijay Pande und Theresa Derner (Programm-Managerin) angeschrieben

Theresa ist schon länger abwesend und wird erst am 2. Oktober wieder zurück sein
Vijay hat folgendes geantwortet:

_Dear Markus, nice to hear from you again and thanks for the heads up on this. 

We’re understaffed right now which has created this issue, as we’ve delayed migration to the new hardware. 
Considering this is getting bad, I’ve changed my mind and decided that we should push for migration ASAP, hopefully getting done this week.
We’re also setting up a system so future migrations will be much more painless as well.
Finally, I’ve instructed to the team to do a better job with giving a heads up and dedicated a specific person to this task until Theresa is back.

Best,
Vijay_

Also, sie arbeiten dran und geben ihr bestes


----------



## moreply (13. September 2017)

Meine Vega 64 ist endlich da 

Fehlt nur noch der Wasserkühler


----------



## Guru4GPU (13. September 2017)

Hey Leute

Ich bin eigentlich gerade daran meine Restliche Gaming Hardware zu verkaufen, aber da demnächst die Falt-Woche ansteht werde ich noch 2 Wochen warten 

Bei mir liegt jedenfalls noch ein Pentium G4560 und eine GTX 560 Ti herum, die ich wenn es soweit ist falten lassen will

Da ich aber öfters schon mitbekommen habe dass mit manchen Nvidia Treibern nicht alles so rund läuft wollte ich mich schon vorher informieren - gibt es denn einen Bestimmten Treiber der sich zur Zeit besonders eignet oder kann ich jeden nehmen?

Und zu der GTX 560 Ti - lohnt es sich die GPU oder den VRAM oder gar beides zu übertakten?  Und sollte ich die CPU mit falten lassen? Reichen 4GB RAM oder brauche ich 8GB?

Fragen über Fragen ...


----------



## Bumblebee (13. September 2017)

Guru4GPU schrieb:


> Hey Leute
> 
> Ich bin eigentlich gerade daran meine Restliche Gaming Hardware zu verkaufen, aber da demnächst die Falt-Woche ansteht werde ich noch 2 Wochen warten
> 
> ...



Hallo Guru4GPU - schön, dass du mittun willst
Nimm den N_V_372.70, der sollte gut passen
Ich habe seinerzeit meine 560Ti's schon auch etwas übertaktet - kann man also; muss man nicht 
Wichtiger ist der stabile Betrieb - also im Zweifel lieber auf Default lassen und dafür laufen die WU's auch durch

Die CPU würde ich nicht mitfalten lassen - kostet bloss unnötig Strom und "frisst" GPU-Leistung
Und ja, 4 GB RAM sollte reichen


----------



## Guru4GPU (13. September 2017)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Hallo Guru4GPU - schön, dass du mittun willst
> Nimm den N_V_372.70, der sollte gut passen
> Ich habe seinerzeit meine 560Ti's schon auch etwas übertaktet - kann man also; muss man nicht
> Wichtiger ist der stabile Betrieb - also im Zweifel lieber auf Default lassen und dafür laufen die WU's auch durch
> ...



So soll es sein - Danke für die schnelle Antwort


----------



## Cartesius (13. September 2017)

@*Guru4GPU*:

Einen Hinweis hätte ich noch für dich. 
Da deine GPU schon etwas in die Jahre gekommen ist, wundere dich nicht, wenn einzelne Work Units mehr als 10 h benötigen, um berechnet zu werden.
Ich habe vor ca. einem Jahr mit dem Falten angefangen und eine GTX 560 genutzt und abhängig von dem gefalteten Projekt habe ich stets zwischen 8 und 14 h benötigt um eine Work Unit abzuschließen (und die Punkte zu kassieren).  
Gestört hat es mich allerdings nicht, denn es hilft Stanford und der Forschung ja trotzdem.


----------



## blaubär (13. September 2017)

Jetzt klappt (bei mir) nichtmal das hochladen:
"Failed to connect to 171.67.108.46:80: Ein Verbindungsversuch ist fehlgeschlagen, da die Gegenstelle nach einer bestimmten Zeitspanne nicht richtig reagiert hat, oder die hergestellte Verbindung war fehlerhaft, da der verbundene Host nicht reagiert hat."  

Er probiert es jetzt jede Minute neu... Schon etwas ärgerlich, aber naja...


----------



## -FairyTail- (13. September 2017)

Wollte grade nach einer harten Spätschicht, die Nacht über Falten lassen.. Schon wieder Server Probleme.. Kann nicht mal mehr die Internetseite aufrufen. Nicht erreichbar. 
Dann versuche ich es morgen nochmal. Man ey. (-_-)


----------



## brooker (14. September 2017)

... ja, richtig blöd. Aber nicht vergessen: es wird mit Hochdruck daran gearbeitet und nach dem Regen kommt die Traufe!


----------



## Rarek (14. September 2017)

soo
ich habe mal meine aktuelle Hardware im Vorstellungsthread reingepackt, falls wer interesse hat

... mein Internet ist echt zu langsam - 35kbit im Upload sind übel 
die Bilder haben minuten gebraucht zum hochladen


----------



## alexk94 (14. September 2017)

Wow, 10.000 statt 1.000 Upload macht beim WU hochladen echt bemerkbar, was den Punktverlust angeht. Frage, bremst eine 300 Mbps Wlan-Verbindung eine 50.000 Leitung (download) aus, es kommt über W-lan nur ca. 26.000 rein. Ein einfaches ja oder nein würde mir schon reichen,


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. September 2017)

@alexk94:
Nein > hab selber nur ne 25'000-Leitung und merk keine Ausbremsung.


----------



## brooker (14. September 2017)

... ja, wlan halbiert die Rate.


----------



## Rarek (14. September 2017)

... ich habe mal meine 650TI und meine 750TI in einen Rechner gepackt, linux drübergezogen und dann Fah installiert...
mittlerweile komme ich auch per remote auf den Client mit meinem Fah Control drauf, allerdings sieht das nicht grad berauschend aus - er schmeißt mir bisher jede WU als Bad wieder zum Fenster raus

hätte da wer ne idee wie ich das beheben könnte?

edith:
hier noch nen auszug aus der log:


Spoiler





```
18:54:29:FS00:Unpaused
18:54:29:FS01:Unpaused
18:54:29:WU00:FS00:Starting
18:54:29:WU00:FS00:Running FahCore: /usr/bin/FAHCoreWrapper /var/lib/fahclient/cores/fahwebx.stanford.edu/cores/Linux/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_21.fah/FahCore_21 -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 1338 -checkpoint 3 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia
18:54:29:WU00:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 2365
18:54:29:WU00:FS00:Core PID:2369
18:54:29:WU00:FS00:FahCore 0x21 started
18:54:29:WU02:FS01:Starting
18:54:29:WU02:FS01:Running FahCore: /usr/bin/FAHCoreWrapper /var/lib/fahclient/cores/fahwebx.stanford.edu/cores/Linux/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_21.fah/FahCore_21 -dir 02 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 1338 -checkpoint 3 -gpu 1 -gpu-vendor nvidia
18:54:29:WU02:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 2372
18:54:29:WU02:FS01:Core PID:2376
18:54:29:WU02:FS01:FahCore 0x21 started
18:54:30:WARNING:WU00:FS00:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
18:54:30:WU00:FS00:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:11409 run:186 clone:15 gen:42 core:0x21 unit:0x000000308ca304e9598ca260b4bf0ec3
18:54:30:WU00:FS00:Uploading 5.50KiB to 140.163.4.233
18:54:30:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 140.163.4.233:8080
18:54:30:WARNING:WU02:FS01:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
18:54:30:WU02:FS01:Sending unit results: id:02 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:9431 run:1655 clone:0 gen:60 core:0x21 unit:0x00000046ab436c9d586fdd41a6939e10
18:54:30:WU02:FS01:Uploading 5.50KiB to 171.67.108.157
18:54:30:WU02:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.157:8080
18:54:30:WU00:FS00:Upload complete
18:54:30:WU02:FS01:Upload complete
18:54:30:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:80
18:54:31:WU00:FS00:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
18:54:31:WU03:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:80
18:54:31:WU00:FS00:Cleaning up
18:54:31:WU02:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
18:54:31:WU02:FS01:Cleaning up
18:54:32:WU01:FS00:Assigned to work server 171.67.108.157
18:54:32:WU01:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: READY gpu:0:GK106 [GeForce GTX 650 Ti] from 171.67.108.157
18:54:32:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.157:8080
18:54:32:WU03:FS01:Assigned to work server 171.67.108.160
18:54:32:WU03:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: READY gpu:1:GM107 [GeForce GTX 750 Ti] 1306 from 171.67.108.160
18:54:32:WU03:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.160:8080
18:54:33:WU01:FS00:Downloading 5.15MiB
18:54:35:WU03:FS01:Downloading 2.02MiB
18:54:38:FS00:Paused
18:54:38:FS01:Paused
18:54:39:WU01:FS00:Download 19.41%
18:54:41:WU03:FS01:Download 43.26%
18:54:45:WU01:FS00:Download 38.81%
18:54:47:WU03:FS01:Download 92.70%
18:54:48:WU03:FS01:Download complete
18:54:48:WU03:FS01:Received Unit: id:03 state:DOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:9841 run:4 clone:4 gen:360 core:0x21 unit:0x0000019eab436ca059568b6171c9369f
18:54:51:WU01:FS00:Download 64.29%
18:54:56:WU01:FS00:Download complete
18:54:56:WU01:FS00:Received Unit: id:01 state:DOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:9414 run:1872 clone:0 gen:143 core:0x21 unit:0x000000a6ab436c9d585e069e2c82605c
```


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. September 2017)

brooker schrieb:


> ... ja, wlan halbiert die Rate.


WLAN halbiert zwar die Rate aber bevor das bremst muss Stanfort seinen Servern erstmal die Möglichkeit geben die Daten auch so schnell entgegennehmen zu können >Kleines Beispiel: vor 5min hat meine Server eine WU mit 7,4MB hochgeladen und dafür 24s gebraucht.


----------



## alexk94 (14. September 2017)

Ok, damit wäre meine Frage beantwortet.


----------



## mattinator (14. September 2017)

Rarek schrieb:


> er schmeißt mir bisher jede WU als Bad wieder zum Fenster raus
> 
> hätte da wer ne idee wie ich das beheben könnte?
> 
> ...


Leider hast Du im Log-Auszug keine GPU-Treiber-Version stehen, aber ich vermute, es ist eine von denen, die Core_21 nicht klar kommen (375.xx unterhalb von 375.39). Oder Du hast noch einen alten Core_21 mit Version kleiner 0.18 liegen.


----------



## Rarek (15. September 2017)

das mit der Core Version müsst ich nochmal schauen...
und Treiber hat es nur die freien Treiber... ich hatte bisher noch keine für mich brauchbare anleitung gefunden, womit ich nen ordentlichen Treiber installieren könnte 

edit

der Core ist schon mal aktuell
und bei treibern will er mir pro karte nen anderen in der Treiberverwaltung anbieten 
da ist der neuste der 375.66, welcher ja gehen sollte


edit2:

läuft nun mit gut 100 bis 120 kPPD
... es war der Treiber, wo ich von der auswahl verwirrt war (Linux Mint bringt ja ein paar schon vorinstalliert mit - so hab ich mir dann auf diesem wege das Leben leicht gemacht ^^


----------



## moreply (15. September 2017)

Sind die Server schon wieder tot? Ich kriege mal wieder keine Punkte


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. September 2017)

moreply schrieb:


> Sind die Server schon wieder tot? Ich kriege mal wieder keine Punkte


Nicht dass ich wüsste, aber bei deinem Account wird seit ein paar Updates keine Punkte gutgeschrieben.
Vergleicht man den Punkteunterschied zwischen extremeoverclocking und der Userliste bei Stanford selber komm ich auf einen Unterschied von ~67'000Punkten.

Ist dein Log sauber oder sind Fehler hinterlegt?


----------



## FlyingPC (15. September 2017)

Wie übertaktet ihr eure GPUs unter Linux?
Habe es mit der cool-bits Einstellung im Nvidia XServer bis jetzt nicht hinbekommen, den Regler zu bekommen.


----------



## Jobsti84 (16. September 2017)

Moin, ich habe noch haufenweise Radeon HD3870X2, 4870, 5870 und 6870,
als auch paar kleine passive der 6000er Serie.

F@H spuckt aber bei den 68ern und 58ern Errors aus,
kann's sein, dass die Dinger überhaupt nicht mehr supported werden, oder ist das nur Treibersache?

Erst wird's grün, download etc... danach 
_WU02:FS02:0x21:ERROR:NaNs detected in forces. 0 0_
_WARNING:WU02:FS02:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)


Log gibt's hier_


----------



## Bumblebee (16. September 2017)

.. müssten unterstützt werden


----------



## mattinator (16. September 2017)

FlyingPC schrieb:


> Wie übertaktet ihr eure GPUs unter Linux?
> Habe es mit der cool-bits Einstellung im Nvidia XServer bis jetzt nicht hinbekommen, den Regler zu bekommen.


Poste mal Deine xorg.conf.


----------



## Cartesius (16. September 2017)

Rarek schrieb:


> läuft nun mit gut 100 bis 120 kPPD



Du nutzt doch eine 650 Ti und 750 Ti, oder?
wäre cool, wenn du ein paar Daten in die PPD-Perfomance Tabelle von Holdie eintragen würest. Hier ist der Link: KLICK


----------



## FlyingPC (16. September 2017)

mattinator schrieb:


> Poste mal Deine xorg.conf.





Spoiler



# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig
# nvidia-xconfig:  version 375.66  (buildmeister@swio-display-x86-rhel47-06)  Mon May  1 15:45:32 PDT 2017


Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier     "Layout0"
    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
EndSection

Section "Files"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from default
    Identifier     "Mouse0"
    Driver         "mouse"
    Option         "Protocol" "auto"
    Option         "Device" "/dev/psaux"
    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"
    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from default
    Identifier     "Keyboard0"
    Driver         "kbd"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor0"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "Unknown"
    HorizSync       28.0 - 33.0
    VertRefresh     43.0 - 72.0
    Option         "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Device0"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen0"
    Device         "Device0"
    Monitor        "Monitor0"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "Coolbits" "5"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection



Edit: Die Eingabefelder habe ich jetzt mit coolbits 12 bekommen, aber diese Einstellungen anwenden kann ich nicht.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (16. September 2017)

Jobsti84 schrieb:


> Erst wird's grün, download etc... danach
> _WU02:FS02:0x21:ERROR:NaNs detected in forces. 0 0_
> _WARNING:WU02:FS02:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
> 
> Log gibt's hier_



Sind die übertaktet ? Man ja, OC mal ganz rausnehmen.


----------



## -FairyTail- (16. September 2017)

Ehm, hatte selber zuletzt mal versucht die Radeon HD 5870 und eine HD 5970 zum Falten zu überreden. Mich hatte es interessiert was wohl an Punkte so noch rauskommen mag... Nun, ich hatte es nicht geschafft egal was ich tat. Ich denke das liegt daran, dass Damals andere WU's für die Radeon's genutzt wurden = ohne Bonus Punkte und diese sind wohl vor Jahren schon ausgelaufen. Daher nur noch OpenCL. Die HD 5xxx Serie müsste aber OpenCl Beherrschen aber welche Version davon weiß ich leider nicht. Kann sein. dass nur noch ab einer bestimmten Version OpenCl nutzbar ist bei F@H.

So, hab jetzt eine ganze Weile Vega unter Wasser getestet. Aufgrund der sehr guten Temperaturen beim Gaming ( 47°C - max 48°C ) Taktet sich diese sich im schnitt selbst um 50 - 60 Mhz höher  beim gleichem Verbrauch. ( ok, die merkt man nicht garde ^^ aber besser als nix) und so viel Volt zieht sie dabei auch nicht. ( 1.031 - 1.075 ) 

Jetzt zum Folden, da musste ich einfach untervolten, da der Chip sich bis zu 1.180 mVolt genehmigt hatte bei 1670 Mhz. = Selbst Übertaktung / Habe auf Manuell gestellt bei 1.075 mVolt  = 1632 Mhz 
Daraus kam dann, 1606 Mhz bei 1.0315 bis max 1.075 mVolt.  ASIC Werte schwanken zwischen 118 Watt bis max 177 Watt ( nur Chip) und noch weit entfernt von den 220 Watt. ( System bei  Folden 200 Watt bis max 265 Watt) 

Und was man so im schnitt erwarten kann  an PPD beim Folden mit der Vega 64 Standard + @Wasserkühlung 

Ein Schönes Wochenende euch allen. ( Ich muss heute noch Arbeiten.. Spätschicht am Samstag bis 22 Uhr, vollkommen alleine in der Produktion mit 6 Fräsmaschinen. ^^ Armen )
lg


----------



## Cartesius (16. September 2017)

Bzgl. der alten Radeons, laut Wikipedia sollte alle Radeons ab der HD5xxx Serie von F@H unterstützt werden.


> GPU-Unterstützung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 Quelle: LINK

Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich sagen, dass bis Jan 2017 das Falten mit einer HD6950 und HD6790 problemlos möglich war. Nur die PPD-Ausbeute hält sich doch arg in Grenzen.
HD6790 - 7 000 - 10 000 PPD
HD6950 - 16 000 - 20 000 PPD
Zum Vergleich habe ich auch mit einer ähnlich alten GTX560 gefaltet und eine Ausbeute zwischen 23 000 und 33 000 PPD erhalten.

Alle werte sind auch in Holdies PPD-Performance-TAbelle enthalten (Link).


----------



## Rarek (16. September 2017)

Cartesius schrieb:


> Du nutzt doch eine 650 Ti und 750 Ti, oder?
> wäre cool, wenn du ein paar Daten in die PPD-Perfomance Tabelle von Holdie eintragen würest. Hier ist der Link: KLICK



muss ich mal schauen...
zu meiner 390X hatt ich damals ja schon etwas beigetragen ^^


----------



## Jobsti84 (16. September 2017)

Nee übertaktet is nix.
Bei OC steht auch'n Hinweis im Log (Is your System overclocked?)

In einem Rechner sind 2 HD6870, habe normal als auch Crossfire getestet, will nicht.
In der anderen Kiste ist ne HD5870 und eine HD6450, bricht alles ab, leider.

Sind Wochenend-RetroLAN Kisten 
Viellicht besorge ich mal 2 neue Grakas für die Kisten, weiß nur noch net was genau,
vielleicht was Gebrauchtes unter 100€ Richtung RX550?! 

Mein kleiner ITX Server mit QC5000 hätte aber auch noch'n PCIe Slot frei,
das Ding rennt 24/7 mit 15-20W, was ich da wohl reinstecken sollte? 
_(CPU+GPU machen da ca. die gleichen PPD, jeweils 1400-1800, wenn mal die Richtigen WU's da sind, geht's auch auf ~5500PPD gesamt hoch)

Hier noch mal'n Log mit Level 5

_


Spoiler





```
15:00:01:WU02:FS01:Cleaning up15:00:01:WU01:FS01:Assigned to work server 171.67.108.157
15:00:01:WU01:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: READY gpu:1:Cypress [Radeon HD 5800/6800] from 171.67.108.157
15:00:01:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.157:8080
15:00:03:WU01:FS01:Downloading 8.86MiB
15:00:09:WU01:FS01:Download 74.10%
15:00:10:WU01:FS01:Download complete
15:00:11:WU01:FS01:Received Unit: id:01 state:DOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:9431 run:1575 clone:0 gen:57 core:0x21 unit:0x0000004cab436c9d586fdd403346c0d2
15:00:11:WU01:FS01:Starting
15:00:11:WU01:FS01:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Dachboden-2/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/fahwebx.stanford.edu/cores/Win32/AMD64/ATI/R600/Core_21.fah/FahCore_21.exe -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 4072 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 1 -gpu-vendor ati
15:00:11:WU01:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 4960
15:00:13:WU01:FS01:Core PID:4576
15:00:13:WU01:FS01:FahCore 0x21 started
15:00:14:WU01:FS01:0x21:*********************** Log Started 2017-09-16T15:00:13Z ***********************
15:00:14:WU01:FS01:0x21:Project: 9431 (Run 1575, Clone 0, Gen 57)
15:00:14:WU01:FS01:0x21:Unit: 0x0000004cab436c9d586fdd403346c0d2
15:00:14:WU01:FS01:0x21:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
15:00:14:WU01:FS01:0x21:Machine: 1
15:00:14:WU01:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file core.xml
15:00:14:WU01:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file integrator.xml
15:00:14:WU01:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file state.xml
15:00:14:WU01:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file system.xml
15:00:14:WU01:FS01:0x21:Digital signatures verified
15:00:14:WU01:FS01:0x21:Folding@home GPU Core21 Folding@home Core
15:00:14:WU01:FS01:0x21:Version 0.0.18
15:00:20:WU01:FS01:0x21:ERROR:NaNs detected in forces. 0 0
15:00:20:WU01:FS01:0x21:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
15:00:20:WU01:FS01:0x21:Saving result file log.txt
15:00:20:WU01:FS01:0x21:Folding@home Core Shutdown: BAD_WORK_UNIT
15:00:28:WARNING:WU01:FS01:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
15:00:28:WU01:FS01:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:9431 run:1575 clone:0 gen:57 core:0x21 unit:0x0000004cab436c9d586fdd403346c0d2
15:00:28:WU01:FS01:Uploading 6.50KiB to 171.67.108.157
15:00:28:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.157:8080
15:00:29:WU01:FS01:Upload complete
15:00:29:WU01:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
15:00:29:WU01:FS01:Cleaning up
```



Was mir da auffällt ist, dass hier R600 steht, müsste das nicht R800 sein?


----------



## JeansOn (16. September 2017)

Nur zur Info, wen auch immer das interessiert:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das habe ich gerade in einem "anderen" Magazin 10/2017  gelesen.
Ein Grund mehr, GERNE hier zu sein.


----------



## Jobsti84 (16. September 2017)

Entwarnung, *Fehler gefunden*

Catalys 14.4. x64 drauf und der Fraß rennt mit Radeon HD5*** und HD6***


----------



## Cartesius (16. September 2017)

Jobsti84 schrieb:


> Entwarnung, *Fehler gefunden*
> 
> Catalys 14.4. x64 drauf und der Fraß rennt mit Radeon HD5*** und HD6***





Mich würden ja die PPDs interessieren (von allen Karten )
Könntest du die vielleicht posten, sobald du "belastbare" Werte hast?


----------



## Jobsti84 (16. September 2017)

Cartesius schrieb:


> Mich würden ja die PPDs interessieren (von allen Karten )
> Könntest du die vielleicht posten, sobald du "belastbare" Werte hast?



Nü kloar, kannst aber auch selbst schauen 

Web-Stats

DB1  FX8350+RX480
DB2 FX8350+R9270X
DB3 X4+HD5870+HD6450
DB4 X4+HD6870+HD6870
WerkB R51400+RX550
WerkM X2e+HD3200OB+HD5450
SRV AMD A4-5000

Slot 0 ist immer die CPU.
DB3 und 4 sollte aber noch so ne Stunde gegeben werden für aktuelle Werte,
bzw. DB3 bekommt jetzt erst mal die neuen Treiber.


----------



## mattinator (16. September 2017)

FlyingPC schrieb:


> Edit: Die Eingabefelder habe ich jetzt mit coolbits 12 bekommen, aber diese Einstellungen anwenden kann ich nicht.


Sobald die Werte eingetragen sind, sind sie aktiv. Ggf. die Eingabe mit <Enter> oder <Tab> bestätigen. Allerdings überdauern die Eingaben den Neustart (des X-Servers) nicht. Da müsstest Du schon mit nvidia-settings im Autostart nachhelfen.


----------



## Cartesius (17. September 2017)

Jobsti84 schrieb:


> Nü kloar, kannst aber auch selbst schauen





Toll, danke. 
Als jemand den die Statistik reizt (PPD in Abhängigkeit von GPU), bin ich begeistert von deinen Faltsystemen, zumal viele der GPUs entweder nicht mehr oder noch gar nicht in Holdies PPD-Perfomance Tabelle erfasst wurden.

Könntest du bitte noch die Taktraten (GPU & VRAM) posten? Das wäre noch großartiger! 

Edit:
Welche GPU werkelt bei dir in SRV? Etwa die iGPU des A4-5000?


----------



## Jobsti84 (17. September 2017)

Jo klar, dann kannstes in die Tabelle einfügen. Wollte ich auch schon machen, aber ich bin (noch) zu faul 
Mein Messrechner (HD3200) hat sich gerade heruntergefahren, Daten reiche ich morgen nach.



```
Sapphire RX 550 Pulse 2gb   1204 | 1750      1-4%   ||  PPD 54896
Sapphire R9 270X Toxic 3gb  1150 | 1500      1-3%   ||  PPD 105883
MSI RX 480 Gaming X 8gb     1350 | 2200      4-7%   ||  PPD 284589
Sapphire HD6870 Flex 1gb     900 | 1050     11-17%  ||  PPD 17868
AMD HD5870 Ref 1gb           850 | 1200     8-25%   ||  PPD 21260
Asus HD6450 1gb              625 | 600      11-18%  ||  PPD 990
A4-5000 (HD8330) 128MB       497 | 667       0-1%   ||  PPD 1744
        


Ryzen 5 1400    3,6GHz | @8C    ||  PPD 49554 
Ryzen 5 1400    3,6GHz | @6C    ||  PPD 39307 
FX-8320e        4,2GHz | @6C    ||  PPD 16143
FX-8350         4,2GHz | @6C    ||  PPD 13391
Phenom II X4 20 3,0GhZ | @2C    ||  PPD 1577
Phenom II X4 40 3,0GhZ | @2C    ||  PPD 4486
A4-5000         1,5GHz | @3C    ||  PPD 1749






Vergleich:
Alle 8 Kerne belegt
Sapphire RX 550 Pulse 2gb   1204 | 1750      4-7%   ||  PPD 46526
Ryzen 5 1400    3,6GHz | @8C    ||  PPD 49554 


Nur 6 Kerne belegt:
Sapphire RX 550 Pulse 2gb   1204 | 1750      1-4%   ||  PPD 54896
Ryzen 5 1400    3,6GHz | @6C    ||  PPD 39307
```

Die %-Angabe hinter dem Speichertakt, ist die CPU-Last, welche FahCore_21 (GPU) belegt.
Die PPD habe ich nur flott aus dem Client ausgelesen, nicht aus den Webstats.

Die 8 Kerner sollte man manuell auf 6 Kerne stellen.
Bei Auto, bzw. -1 werden 7 belegt, allerdings gibt's hier recht oft Fehler, bzw. es wird nix zugewiesen.
Bei 4 Core, bzw. 3 Core ist das allerdings nicht so 
Bei den kleinen, alten CPU's macht's Sinn pro GPU einen Kern freizulassen, bei modernen Systemen, wie dem Ryzen, reicht 1 Core/Thread locker für mehrere Grakas.




> Edit:
> Welche GPU werkelt bei dir in SRV? Etwa die iGPU des A4-5000?


Logo


----------



## -FairyTail- (17. September 2017)

@Jobsti84 

Danke für die Auflistung und Ergebnisse der alten Karten.   

Dachte die 5870 würde mehr schaffen, aber mehr geht wohl nicht mehr bei der alten Architektur. Trotzdem sehr interessant zu sehen im Vergleich was die Heutigen Karten schaffen und was die Alten noch so können.


----------



## Jobsti84 (17. September 2017)

Kommt auch immer drauf an, was da gerade gerechnet wird, das kann auch mal +-35% sein.
Die 5870 schwankt so bei 20-25k, die 6870 bei 15-20k
Die RX480 ebenfalls bei 260k-360k (bei der neuen unit eben, ging die Kiste von 284589 auf *351744 *rauf  )
Die R9 270X 85k-115k

Am besten einfach immer mal in die Liste schauen 

Falls wer noch was abzugeben hätte in der Region R9 280/380, RX 460/560, 1050TI, also Preisklasse 60-100€ Gebrauchware einfach ne PN,
(Wenn potenter, muss der Preis schon super sein  )


----------



## FlyingPC (17. September 2017)

mattinator schrieb:


> Sobald die Werte eingetragen sind, sind sie aktiv. Ggf. die Eingabe mit <Enter> oder <Tab> bestätigen. Allerdings überdauern die Eingaben den Neustart (des X-Servers) nicht. Da müsstest Du schon mit nvidia-settings im Autostart nachhelfen.



Enter oder Tab bringt die Einstellung nicht zum Laufen bzw. die Grafikkarte wird mir mit ihrem Stock-Takt in dem Nvidia X Server angezeigt.


----------



## brooker (18. September 2017)

... der Folder Don Dogma braucht Unterstützung: Ich habe (endlich) einen r7 1700, der auf 3750 mhz läuft, sowie eine geliebte gtx980 auf 1500 mhz, die beide falten. Damit komme ich zusammen auf ca. 430000ppd. Ist das im normalen Bereich oder könnte hier noch etwas optimiert werden?

Bitte nehmt Euch dem Thema an, ich komme gerade nicht dazu. Danke


----------



## drebbin (18. September 2017)

HiHo,

Auf die gestrige PN zur Einladung zum FaH Event am 21.9.17 hin habe ich mich eben mal mit dem Thema ein wenig auseinander gesetzt.

Jetzt aktuell dümpelt mein System beim NaCl-Client rum.
Könnt ihr mir etwas zur FaH Leistung meines Systems sagen?
Ich habe die Folding Power auf "Full" (also 100% CPU-Auslastung) gestellt und es zeigt mir zu erwartende 12.400 PPD pro Tag an. Mein System zieht dabei ~57W aus der Steckdose, es läuft soweit nur Youtube nebenbei. Meine CPU ist auf 3,0GHz derzeit untertaktet und auf 0,945V undervoltet - wird dafür aber auch nur 40°C warm hierbei
EDIT: Youtube aus und er zeigt mir für den nächsten Run schon 15.500 PPD an - normal?

MfG Drebbin


----------



## Uwe64LE (18. September 2017)

Alter Falter.
jetzt bin ich in einen Schwarm Junger Wilder geraten, die das Feld von hinten aufrollen und mich nach unten durchreichen.


----------



## Ramonx56 (18. September 2017)

Youtube führt bei mir auch zu einem solchen Punkte Verlust. Ist also völlig im Rahmen. Beim NACL Folden röstet meine CPU bei 80 °C @4,6 GHz und schwankt zwischen 18-20K PPD.
Wenn ich Youtube Videos oder Streams schaue komme ich auch nur auf 12-15K PPD im NACL. 
Würde dir für die Faltwoche empfehlen mit deiner Grafikkarte zu falten. 
Diese stellt ein Vielfaches an Leistung bereit.

Wollte ja eigentlich dieses mal mit meiner 970 und einer 1080TI an den Start gehen. Leider bin ich erst seit kurzem 18. und habe mein Konto noch nicht für online Banking freigeschaltet. 
Warte noch darauf, dass das ganze freigeschaltet wird. Dann muss ich mir noch Paypal zulegen und dann steht einer 1080TI + Dark Base Pro 900 und einem neuen 144Hz Monitor nichts mehr im Weg.
Werde dann entweder warten bis Mindfactory die Gigabyte Aorus wieder für 760 Euro im Angebot hat oder ich nehme Brookers Rabatt in Anspruch und lasse das Ganze dann über ihn laufen.
Leider habe ich es nicht pünktlich zur Faltwoche geschafft. Vielleicht nächstes mal... (Dann hoffentlich auch wieder mit Gewinnspiel) 
Meine 970 wird aber höchstwahrscheinlich ab dem 20. September bis zum Ende der Faltwoche 24/7 durchfalten. @1460 MHz (MAX Rockstable OC mit +87mV)


Edit:
@drebbin
IGPUs: IGPUs werden meines Wissens nicht unterstützt. Es soll aber AMD APUs geben, deren Grafikkarte zum Falten genutzt werden kann.

@Don Dogma: Kann dir nur Holdies PPD Tabelle ans Herz legen. In dieser kannst du nachschauen, ob deine Grafikkarte so performt, wie sie sollte.
PPD Performance Tabelle
Laut dieser Tabelle liegen deine PPDs da wo sie sein sollten. Sehen andere dort noch Optimierungsbedarf?


----------



## drebbin (18. September 2017)

Danke dir erstmal.
Zählt die iGPU als eigenständige GPU fürs Falten?
Die in meiner Signatur angegebene Vega64 kommt erst noch an (hoffentlich diese Woche noch)


----------



## drebbin (19. September 2017)

Also wenn ich es über den FaH Client mache zeigt er mir mit "Full" folgendes an



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sind denn 488k PPD realistisch? Mein System verbraucht immer noch 57W, nur die CPU wird derzeit 43°C...heiß^^


----------



## foldinghomealone (19. September 2017)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Alter Falter.
> jetzt bin ich in einen Schwarm Junger Wilder geraten, die das Feld von hinten aufrollen und mich nach unten durchreichen.



Ja, die jungen kommen schnell und müssen erstmal lernen lange durchzuhalten...


----------



## Ramonx56 (19. September 2017)

@drebbin
Da dein Webcontrol ziemlich verbuggt aussieht(Bei mir gehts auch nicht), würde ich dir folgendes empfehlen: Unten rechts die Symbole aufklappen und dann Rechtsklick auf das FAH Client Symbol.
Dann gehst du auf Advanced Control > Configure > Slots > CPU > und dann darauf achten, dass bei der Threadanzahl keine Primzahl verwendet wird.
Für die CPU hören sich 400K PPD+ nach viel zu viel an. Da du die WU gerade eben erst gestartet hast, werden dir noch keine aussagekräftigen Werte angezeigt.


----------



## foldinghomealone (19. September 2017)

drebbin schrieb:


> Also wenn ich es über den FaH Client mache zeigt er mir mit "Full" folgendes an
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du faltest auf den PCGH_Team_Account. Die Anzeige von 488'PPD betrifft dann alle die unter diesem Nutzernamen falten.

EDIT: Die Aussage ist nicht ganz richtig, da Jobsti84 richtigerweise aufgefallen ist, dass es sich nicht um 488'PPD sondern um 48,8'PPD handelt.
Rumpelkammer: PCGH Folding@Home-Thread II


----------



## drebbin (19. September 2017)

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, ist die Einstellung der Threadanzahl korrekt angegeben mit 8.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@foldinghomealone:

Ok danke - das macht natürlich Sinn^^
Dann gehe ich mal davon aus, das die unterste Zahl (in meinem ersten Bild) dann vermutlich meinen eigenen Anteil darstellt - mit  etwas über 13k PPD scheint das dann ja realistisch zu sein.


----------



## Ramonx56 (19. September 2017)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Du faltest auf den PCGH_Team_Account. Die Anzeige von 488'PPD betrifft dann alle die unter diesem Nutzernamen falten.



Ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen. Danke für den Hinweis! 

@drebbin 50K PPD mit 8 Threads sehen schon mal realistischer aus. 
(Oben rechts bei Points Per Day)
Die 13K Punkte sind die Pukte, die du (wahrscheinlich - wenn du ohne Unterbrechung weiterfaltest) erhälst wenn du die WU fertig berechnet und abgegeben hast.
Achja und bevor ichs vergesse...

Herzlich Wilkommen im Team 
Freut mich, dass du zu uns gefunden hast.


----------



## drebbin (19. September 2017)

Ok, danke euch. Langsam lüftet sich das ganze.

Was passiert eigentlich mit dem von mir errechneten Fortschritt wenn ich vor Vollendung das Programm beende? Geht der komplett verloren, wird zwischen gespeichert, oder wird der automatisch eingebettet in das Projekt?


----------



## Ramonx56 (19. September 2017)

Es gibt sog. Checkpoints. Das ist glaube ich auch konfigurierbar. Wenn ich das richtig im Kopf habe, erstellt er nach jedem weiteren Prozent einen "Checkpoint".
Würde die Checkpoints aber nicht weiter hoch setzen, da dies natürlich auch etwas Leistung benötigt.
Würde aber immer sicherheitshalber vorher auf Pause gehen, bevor du den Client beendest/den PC herunter fährst.
Mir hat es nämlich schon einmal die WU zerschossen, als ich den Client ohne Vorwarnung geschlossen habe.

Fold - Falte 
Pause - Pausiere 
Finish -  beende die Berechnung der WU, lade diese hoch und lade keine neue WU mehr nach.
Um eine pausierte WU wieder zu starten, gehst du dann einfach auf Fold. Soll er automatisch aufhören nachdem der die WU berechnet hat, gehst du auf Finish.


----------



## Jobsti84 (19. September 2017)

Sehe ich das falsch, oder lese ich da im Webcontrol nur 48,8k Punkte ab statt 488k? 
Im Client sieht man aber die Aktuellen mit 52,8k.

Erscheint realistisch, mein Ryzen 5 1400 @ 3,6GHz macht mit 4C/8 Freds und zusätzlich 100% Graka circa  48-53k _(je nach WU. Mit 6 Freds + GPU so 38-42k)_,
ohne GPU schätze ich jetzt einfach mal mehr   (50-59k).
Ich schätze mal ohne GPU liegt das unter 100W.
_(Extern Gesamt-PC gemessen mit Prime @ Vollgas sind's knapp über 100W, 
HWinfo zeigt hier 85W CPU-SOC. 6 Freds lese ich per HWinfo beim Falten gerade 60W ab, 8 Freds 76W)_


----------



## foldinghomealone (19. September 2017)

Jobsti84 schrieb:


> Sehe ich das falsch, oder lese ich da im Webcontrol nur 48,8k Punkte ab statt 488k?


Nein, du hast recht, es sind wirklich nur 48,8' PPD


----------



## Don Dogma (19. September 2017)

Vielen Dank fürs checken meiner Werte. 

Finde die Liste etwas unübersichtlich und träge aber scheinbar dennoch eine gute Vergleichsmöglichkeit. Schwankt ja je nach Projekt und OS, habe jetzt z.T. fast 500K, dann sollte das in etwa passen.  

Lasst es qualmen aber nur bildlich ^^

EDIT: achso noch eine kleine Frage: würde aus persönlichen Gründen gerne gegen Krebs falten lassen. Wenn ich jetzt von any auf cancer umstelle, gehen dann die aktuellen WUs verloren oder rechnet er die zuende?


----------



## Bumblebee (19. September 2017)

Don Dogma schrieb:


> EDIT: achso noch eine kleine Frage: würde aus persönlichen Gründen gerne gegen Krebs falten lassen. Wenn ich jetzt von any auf cancer umstelle, gehen dann die aktuellen WUs verloren oder rechnet er die zuende?



Die angefangene rechnet  der Client "brav" zu Ende
Allerdings wäre es schön, wenn du in den nächsten Tage "ALZHEIMER's" rechnen würdest 
Nach dem 27. 9. kannst dann wieder auf "CANCER" umstellen


----------



## Don Dogma (19. September 2017)

das kriegen wir hin ^^


----------



## arcDaniel (19. September 2017)

So in Vorbereitung auf die Faltwoch, lasse ich ja meine Vega nun schon etwas vorfalten 

Ich muss sagen, dass ich doch sehr erstaunt bin. Ich betreibe sie im Moment mit dem Standard Bios aber im Treiber über den Power Save Modus. Hier verbraucht mein PC im vergleich zu der vorherigen GTX1080 knapp 40-50W mehr und bringt eine gute Leistung.
Also ich sehe manchmal schlechte WU's welche nur so 600k ppd bringen, andere kratzen allerdings auch an der Million 

Im 24/24 Schnitt werde ich aber in etwa auf der gleichen Leistung liegen wie eine GTX1080.

Für manche ist dies natürlich nur so lala, allerdings für AMD Falt-Verhältnisse super.

Als ich die erste Test von Vega so überflogen habe, dochte ich sogar, dass ich mein 200 Mio Versprechen nicht halten würde, wo ich jetzt aber wieder sehr positiv gestimmt bin 

Vega lässt sich auch extrem gut mit dem EK Block kühlen. Deutlich besser als die GTX1080. Denke dies hat einfach damit zu tun, dass die Wärmeabgabe pro mm2 deutlich geringer ist. Ja es hat auch Vorteile, dass der Chip so gross ist.


----------



## -FairyTail- (19. September 2017)

Ich "wärme" mich jetzt auch so langsam auf. 

Das ist das erste mal, das ich vorübergehend 24/7 Falten werde und auch das erste mal, dass ich bei einer solchen Falt Aktion dabei bin. Das Thema der Faltwoche ist "Alzheimer" und habe schon mein Client daraufhin umgestellt, ist ein Persönliches anliegen meinerseits und hoffe einen kleinen anteil gegen diese Volkskrankheit leisten zu können, auch wenn der Weg noch sehr lang und weit weg ist, beginnt er doch mit dem ersten kleinen Schritt. Von daher, bin ich dabei. 

Wow  wir haben ~ über 170 Folder im Team. Das wird eine Heftige Faltwoche. Hoffentlich werden es bald noch mehr. 

Auch Die Top 20 geben jetzt schon Ordentlich gas.  

@arcDaniel

Wie Schaffst du denn die Mille PPD Marke zu knacken bei Vega? Einmal hab ich was bei 900.000 + gesehen. Macht es ein großen unterschied aus, wenn man Nicht die Spannung absenkt von den PPD her? Ich lasse maximal nur 1.085 mVolt zu. Hab auch mal kurz mit 1738 Mhz laufen lassen, war noch stabil aber bei 1750 Mhz wahr bei mir Schluss-absturz- ( mit 1.085 mVolt.. war wohl zu wenig   )


----------



## arcDaniel (19. September 2017)

-FairyTail- schrieb:


> ....
> @arcDaniel
> 
> Wie Schaffst du denn die Mille PPD Marke zu knacken bei Vega? Einmal hab ich was bei 900.000 + gesehen. Macht es ein großen unterschied aus, wenn man Nicht die Spannung absenkt von den PPD her? Ich lasse maximal nur 1.085 mVolt zu. Hab auch mal kurz mit 1738 Mhz laufen lassen, war noch stabil aber bei 1750 Mhz wahr bei mir Schluss-absturz- ( mit 1.085 mVolt.. war wohl zu wenig   )



Ich habe gar nichts an der Spannung geändert. Die AMD Profile sind gar nicht so schlecht. Mit manuellen Einstellungen kann man zwar noch etwas rausholen, allerdings wirklich Stabil?
Fürs falten bekomme ich meine mit maximal 1700mhz und maximaler Spannung stabil. Dabei habe ich schon WU's mit fast 1,2Mio PPD gesehen. Ich bekomme aber auch sehr viele schlechte, welche nur 600k PPD packen.

Seh dir mal mein Screenshot an 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moreply (19. September 2017)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Ich habe gar nichts an der Spannung geändert. Die AMD Profile sind gar nicht so schlecht. Mit manuellen Einstellungen kann man zwar noch etwas rausholen, allerdings wirklich Stabil?
> Fürs falten bekomme ich meine mit maximal 1700mhz und maximaler Spannung stabil. Dabei habe ich schon WU's mit fast 1,2Mio PPD gesehen. Ich bekomme aber auch sehr viele schlechte, welche nur 600k PPD packen.
> 
> Seh dir mal mein Screenshot an
> ...



Hübsch 

Hast du die Karte mit einem Wasserkühler ausgestattet? Wenn ja, wie hast du das mit der Garantie geregelt?


----------



## Rarek (19. September 2017)

manche Hersteller sehen sich gelassen, solange man nicht einen Defekt direkt auf den Umbau zurückschließen kann
und natürlich sollteste für ne RMA den Luftkühler wieder draufschnallen mit allen Wärmeleitpads

ich weiß nur nicht wie der Hersteller seiner Karte das sieht


----------



## JayTea (19. September 2017)

Don Dogma schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Finde die Liste etwas unübersichtlich und träge aber scheinbar dennoch eine gute Vergleichsmöglichkeit.[...]



Die Liste ist inzwischen so sperrig, dass sie in der Tat langsam läd. Zum Vergleich seiner eigenen Hardware eignet sich weniger die Liste selbst, als die Diagramme. Um diese anzuzeigen, klick mal oben auf den entsprechenden Link “Diagramme“. 
Nur wenn es um den Vergleich bei einzelnen Projekten oder so etwas geht, sind die einzelnen Einträge gut.


----------



## arcDaniel (20. September 2017)

moreply schrieb:


> Hübsch
> 
> Hast du die Karte mit einem Wasserkühler ausgestattet? Wenn ja, wie hast du das mit der Garantie geregelt?



Ja habe einen EKWB Block drauf und mein Wasser läuft durch einen Mora3 

Zur Garantie Sache, also teils ist es mir egal, da ich in üBer 20Jahren noch nie eine Grafikkarte hatte, welche innerhalb der Garantie/Gewährleistungszeit gestorben ist, wenn sie bei der Auslieferung problemlos funktionierte.

Wenn beim Umbau etwas schief geht, bin ich selbst schuld und stehe zu meinem Fehler.

Es würde mich nur ärgern wenn die Grafikkarte schon nach sagen wir 3 Monaten den Geist aufgeben würden, nachdem sie vorher Problemlos mit dem Block funktionierte. Ist das der Fall versuche ich natürlich mit jeglichen Arrgumenten eine RMA akzeptiert zu bekommen.

Kurzfassung was z.b. MSI in diesem Video sag (ab 6:40):
YouTube 

Ja es ist MSI und nicht Sapphire oder sonst wer. Aber er sagt auch, dass der Garantie-Aufkleber dran ist, wegen anderen Länder wo die Gesetzgebung anders ist, in Deutschland darf man umrüsten auf gleichwertig oder besser. So wenn MSI in Deutschland den Kühlerwechsel erlaubt und in anderen Ländern nicht. Hier sollte schon klar sein, dass MSI sicher auch den Kühler wechsel für Deutschland verbieten würde, wenn es das Gesetzt zulassen würde. Die lieben sicher nicht Deutschland so sehr, dass sie eine bessere Leistung an diese Käufer geben als die anderer Länder. Hier muss es ein Gesetz geben, welches sie dazu zwingt. Und wenn dies für MSI gilt, gild es auch für die anderen Hersteller.

Wenn ich also in einer Situation wäre, welche mir nun nicht egal ist wie vorher angesprochen, würde ich mich genau mit diesem Thema genauer auseinander setzen.

Ich finde aber auch, hier könnte die Redaktion das Thema mal genauer unter die Lupe nehmen. 

Wie gesagt, die Hersteller, welche den Kühlerwechsel nur in verschiedenen Ländern gestatten, sind keine Samariter, da steckt mehr dahinter.


----------



## Bumblebee (20. September 2017)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Im 24/24 Schnitt werde ich aber in etwa auf der gleichen Leistung liegen wie eine GTX1080.
> 
> Für manche ist dies natürlich nur so lala, allerdings für AMD Falt-Verhältnisse super.



Das sehe ich genauso; noch ist *N_VIDIA *"besser" - aber der Abstand zu *AMD* war schon lange nicht mehr so klein

Und was das Thema Temperatur/Über- Unter-takten_-volten usw angeht empfehle ich euch den guten Tom


----------



## foldinghomealone (20. September 2017)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> ...
> Kurzfassung was z.b. MSI in diesem Video sag (ab 6:40):
> YouTube
> 
> ...



Ich glaube du verwechselt hier den wichtigen Unterschied zwischen Gewährleistung und Garantie in Deutschland.
Gewährleistung ist eine gesetzliche Verpflichtung des Herstellers fehlerhaft ausgelieferte Produkte innerhalb von 24 Monaten wieder auszutauschen. Dabei gilt, dass man als Kunde nach 6 Monaten nachweisen muss, dass das Produkt vorher schon fehlerhaft war. Geht ein Produkt innerhalb von 6 Monaten kaputt, geht der Gesetzgeber davon aus, dass es schon bei Auslieferung kaputt war.

Garantie hingegen ist eine rein freiwillige auf Kulanz basierte Selbstverpflichtung des Herstellers, fehlerhafte Produkte innerhalb eines selbst definierten Garantiezeitraums auszutauschen. Dabei kann der Hersteller die Garantiebedingungen selbst festlegen wie er will. Er kann also sehr wohl einen Kühlertausch  von der Garantie ausschließen, prinzipiell sogar das Übertakten verbieten oder nur bestimmte Programme (zum Übertakten) zulassen. 

Garantie ist jedoch auch sozusagen ein Qualitätsmerkmal mit dem die Hersteller werben und sich von der Konkurrenz abheben wollen und deshalb legen unterschiedliche Hersteller die Garantiebedingungen eben unterschiedlich aus. Eine gute Zusammenfassung für GPUs bietet der folgende Artikel:
Grafikkarten: Garantiebedingungen von Abwicklung bis Kuhlerwechsel - ComputerBase


----------



## arcDaniel (20. September 2017)

@foldinghomealone

Habe das nicht verwechselt, dies ist mir schon bewusst.
Nimmt aber mal die MSI Aussage auseinander:
-In Deutschland darf man den Kühler unrüsten
-In andern Länder ist die Gesetzlage anders, deshalb darf man hier nicht umrüsten

Warum sagt MSI also dass man in Deutschland darf aber im Land XY nicht? 
Wäre es ein Qualitätsmerkmal würde es Weltweit gelten, oder nicht?

EVGA gestatter z.b. den Kühlerwechsel Weltweit.

Die MSI Aussage deutet also daraufhin, dass es Gesetze gibt welche sie zu dem Schritt es in Deutschland zu erlauben zwingt. Die haben sicher eine Rechtsabteilung welche dies prüft.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## foldinghomealone (20. September 2017)

Ich sehe das nicht so, bin aber kein Jurist. 

Und der MSI-Typ ist auch Techniker und kein Jurist und ich denke auch nicht, dass alle Aussagen auf juristischen 'Wahrheitsgehalt' vorher von MSI geprüft wurden. 
Er spricht davon, dass die Gesetzeslage es in D vorsieht, dass man Produkte selbst umrüsten darf. Er bezieht sich aber weder auf Garantie oder Gewährleistung noch sonstwas. Nur "Gesetzeslage" und "RMA".  Ob das so als juristisch verwertbare Aussage durchgeht, weiß ich nicht. 
Ich denke, dass das immer noch alles Kulanz basiert von statten geht. In D darf man umrüsten, in anderen Ländern vielleicht nicht, ok.
Man kann ja immer wieder lesen, und so ähnlich beschreibt er es auch, dass insofern ein Kühlerwechsel fachgerecht durchgeführt wurde es keine Probleme mit der Garantie gibt. Vielleicht hat MSI in anderen Ländern eben schlechte Erfahrungen mit nicht-fachgerechten Umbauten und schließt in solchen Ländern eben deshalb Umbauten aus.
So interpretiere ich das ganze. Juristisch bindende Sachverhalte aus dem Video zu ziehen sehe ich kritisch.


----------



## arcDaniel (20. September 2017)

hier ein offensichtlicher Glitch:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu schön um...


----------



## foldinghomealone (20. September 2017)

In weniger als 20h ist es soweit: LTT wird überholt und wir sind auf Platz 12 weltweit.
Dank der Faltwoche dürften wir dann auch ganz schön ggü. Platz 11 und 10 aufholen. 
Strengen wir uns an, die Top10 sind wieder in Reichweite. 
PC Games Hardware - Team Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

Super Sache hier. Ich freu mich nur noch...


----------



## ebastler (20. September 2017)

Wann ist die Woche nochmal? Ich bin aktuell bei meinen Eltern und könnte da sicher n Bisschen falten.


----------



## alextest (20. September 2017)

Die letzte Hourly Production ist extrem in den Keller gegangen. Mal sehen was um 22:15h rumkommt...


----------



## moreply (20. September 2017)

ebastler schrieb:


> Wann ist die Woche nochmal? Ich bin aktuell bei meinen Eltern und könnte da sicher n Bisschen falten.



Morgen um 00:00 gehts los


----------



## brooker (20. September 2017)

alextest schrieb:


> Die letzte Hourly Production ist extrem in den Keller gegangen. Mal sehen was um 22:15h rumkommt...



Ist die Datenbank. Alle Teams haben starke Einbrüche. Es wird sicher um 22:00 deutscher Zeit gutgeschrieben!


----------



## foldinghomealone (20. September 2017)

brooker schrieb:


> Ist die Datenbank. Alle Teams haben starke Einbrüche. Es wird sicher um 22:00 deutscher Zeit gutgeschrieben!


Hoffen wir mal, ich hab grad die Kollegen im FF kontaktiert. Ich hoffe es handelt sich nicht wieder so um einen Server-Mist wie es die letzten Wochen schon passiert ist. 
Sonst wird die Berechnung der Punkte fürs Gewinnspiel ganz schön dämlich...


----------



## Hasestab (20. September 2017)

Hi Leute . 

Ich könnte kurzfristig ein Firmenserver Cpuseitig am We für mich (uns) rechnen lassen . Ein kurzer Tests mit 40 von 256 Kernen in Einem Visualisierten Win7 64bit ergab ein ppd Leistung von 203.000 .

Kommt mir bissschen wenig vor. 

Wäre es empfehlenswert mehrere Clients laufen zu lassen.
Wie reagiert der 7.4.4 client auf so viele Kerne.

Genau Hardwaredaten bekomme ich später oder Morgen.

Gruss Hasestab


----------



## SimonSlowfood (20. September 2017)

Hast du:
client-type     bigadv
eingestellt? 

Siehe: Configuration guide - Folding@home



> Sets a client preference to request extra large work units for multi-CPU socket class server systems.  A minimum of 16 CPU cores is required for Assignment Server access, and to meet the extremely short deadlines.  This is only a request for a specific type of work unit, and is never a guarantee the client will received this type of work unit.  If none of these work units are available, and regular work unit will be downloaded instead.


----------



## Rarek (20. September 2017)

dieser moment, wenn du 8 minuten zum hochladen der Wu brauchst und dann dieser Satz kommt:
19:57:03:WARNING:WU01:FS00:Server did not like results, dumping

also ich weiß ja net... ich könnt heulen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. September 2017)

SimonSlowfood schrieb:


> Hast du:
> client-type     bigadv
> eingestellt?
> 
> Siehe: Configuration guide - Folding@home


bigadv gibt es nicht mehr.

Normaler Client mit maximal 32 Threads verwenden.



Gesendet von meinem XT1032 mit Tapatalk


----------



## picar81_4711 (20. September 2017)

200k ppd kommen schon hin. Ich schaffe mit meinem 2687w mit eingestellten 16 Kerne im Clienten ( die 2.Cpu faltet nicht) auch ca. 200k bis 300k ppd.

Ps.: perfekt zur faltwoche hat Stanford wieder Probleme mit der Punktevergabe?


----------



## foldinghomealone (20. September 2017)

Punkte wurden größtenteils gutgeschrieben. 20% fehlen noch...


----------



## Don Dogma (20. September 2017)

ich glaube ich habe ein größeres Problem mit der Grafikkarte meiner Freundin. Ist eine Msi Gaming x 480 und dich macht zusammen mit einem fx8150 nur 30000 ppd. 
laut gpu-z liegen 1300mhz an. Hatte vorher Msi Afterburner drauf gehabt, der mir nur 300mhz angezeigt hat, auch beim gamen.. Las, dass man AB deinstallieren könnte, aber keine Verbesserung. Treiber grad frisch installiert. Hatte jemand schonmal sowas?


----------



## drebbin (20. September 2017)

Ich hatte früher öfters durch den AB Probleme nach einem Treiberupdate den höchsten Leistungszustand zu erreichen - deswegen hatte ich mich damals überhaupt erst daran eingearbeitet meine alte HD 7950 per BIOSflash zu optimierter Höchstleistung zu treiben. AB wurde deinstalliert und alles lief. Aktuell habe ich aber schon lange nichts mehr von solchen Problemen gehört.

Muss ich mich eigentlich iwo anmelden um in der Faltwoche alle Punkte in das PCGHTeam einfließen zu lassen oder passiert das mit der Auswahl der Teamnummer automatisch?


----------



## Don Dogma (20. September 2017)

Jetzt komm ich auf ca. 130000pps ohne AB... Meine Geduld ist das Problem.  Trotzdem erscheint mir das sehr wenig. Meine gelesen zu haben, dass die rx480 auf dem Niveau der gtx980 performt. Vielleicht tatsächlich mal nach einem Firmware-Update suchen.. 

Teamnummer (70335) kannst du in den Einstellungen unter Identity eingeben, einen gültigen Passkey solltest du auch haben, link  ist unter der Einstellung der Teamnummer zu finden.


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (20. September 2017)

*AW: [HowTo] - Anleitung Einrichtung FAH Client 7.4.4*

ich habs behoben. dann will ich den alten 4770 und den 4910 qm mal die sporen geben ( neben einer 1060 gtx und 980 M ) ^^ Gentlemans please start your Engines an let the Reace / Battle begin. 
Auf eine gute Falter Woche. Ich will Rekorde sehen ! und auf Rockstable Hardware klopfen


----------



## foldinghomealone (21. September 2017)

drebbin schrieb:


> Muss ich mich eigentlich iwo anmelden um in der Faltwoche alle Punkte in das PCGHTeam einfließen zu lassen oder passiert das mit der Auswahl der Teamnummer automatisch?



Anmelden musst du dich nur, wenn du am Gewinnspiel teilnehmen willst.
Folding @ Home 2017: Gigabyte-Faltwoche mit tollen Preisen - Start am 21.9. zum Weltalzheimertag

Ansonsten Teamnummer und Passkey eingeben und los gehts.


----------



## SimonSlowfood (21. September 2017)

Platz 12 
PC Games Hardware - Team Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. September 2017)

Yeah, und das wird noch besser, glaub mal, da sind jetzt ja addiert doch einige Mio PPD dazugekommen für die Faltwoche 

Aber mal was anderes, im Wiki zu F@H steht, dass aber Nvidias G80 die GPUs nutzbar sind, das scheint ja nicht aktuell zu sein. Weiß einer, wo ich die Einschränkungen finde?
Würde gern ohne viel rumprobieren wissen, welche meiner Karten noch was nutzbringendes machen können.


----------



## foldinghomealone (21. September 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Aber mal was anderes, im Wiki zu F@H steht, dass aber Nvidias G80 die GPUs nutzbar sind, das scheint ja nicht aktuell zu sein. Weiß einer, wo ich die Einschränkungen finde?
> Würde gern ohne viel rumprobieren wissen, welche meiner Karten noch was nutzbringendes machen können.



Eine offizielle Liste oder so kenne ich nicht. Ich weiß nur, dass alle funktionierenden GPUs in der GPU.txt zu finden sind. (...appdata\roaming\FAHclient unter Windows)
G80 steht drin, sollte eigentlich funktionieren. 
Im Zweifel GPU-Z bemühen um dort die genaue GPU-Bezeichnung auszulesen und danach in der GPU.txt suchen ob sie enthalten ist.

Was funktioniert denn nicht?

Edit: Die GT200B steht auch noch drin, müsste eigentlich auch gehen.

Vielleicht sind die WUs so groß, dass sie nicht mehr im Zeitlimit abgearbeitet werden können und sie brechen deshalb gleich ab? 
Vielleicht über die Slot-Optionen die WU-Größe minimieren. max-packet-size = small
Aber das ist nur ins Blaue geschossen...

edit edit:
Hab grad im FF eine Aussage gefunden, dass G80 und GT200B nicht mehr funktionieren:
*"NVidia GPUs older than the Fermi series (G80 through the 200 series) are no longer supportable no matter what drivers you use."*

edit edit edit:
Hab mich nochmal schlau gemacht. In der GPU.txt stehen sowohl unterstützte als auch nicht unterstützte GPUs. 
Infos wie die GPU.txt zu lesen sind findet ihr hier:
FormatOfGPUsTxt – FAHClient


----------



## Grestorn (21. September 2017)

Bei mir crashed nachts ab und an der FAHControl. Wird dann im Hintergrund weitergefaltet und holt er sich auch neue Projekte?

Ich bin übers Wochenende nicht da (Motorradtour) und muss mir wohl eine Fernwartungsmöglichkeit einrichten...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. September 2017)

Folding, danke, dann wäre demnach nur eine GTX400 aufwärts nutzbar, ok, da hab ich nix mehr rumliegen, was ich einsetzen kann, schade 

Die HD5770er lohnen sich auch kaum, auch wenn der Strombedarf da gering ist, die Leistung ist auch eher bescheiden.

Jetzt ärgere ich mich wieder über die beiden defekten GTX780 und 750Ti hier


----------



## cann0nf0dder (21. September 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Folding, danke, dann wäre demnach nur eine GTX400 aufwärts nutzbar, ok, da hab ich nix mehr rumliegen, was ich einsetzen kann, schade
> 
> Die HD5770er lohnen sich auch kaum, auch wenn der Strombedarf da gering ist, die Leistung ist auch eher bescheiden.
> 
> Jetzt ärgere ich mich wieder über die beiden defekten GTX780 und 750Ti hier



ich hab gestern beim umbauen festgestellt das meine gtx titan 6gb nicht auf dem msi x399 mobo läuft, als Standard VGA Adapter für Bios und auch in Windows läuft sie aber sobald nen Treiber geladen wird meldet sie sich ab und im Gerätemanager bekommt sie nen Ausrufezeichen .............. in anderem PC läuft sie ohne Probleme, blöderweise ist der schon an nen Kumpel verkauft der ihn nachher abholt  ....


----------



## foldinghomealone (21. September 2017)

Dann gib ihm die Graka mit und er soll falten...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. September 2017)

cann0n, das Problem haben wir mit GTX1060ern auf LGA1366 auch schon teils festgestellt, der grund ist aber schwer zu fassen. 
Die Gainward GTX1060 Dual läuft auf nem Asus R2E, ne andere GTX1060 (Modell kenne ich gerade nicht) läuft da nicht.
Scheint aber an mehreren Stellen gern mal zu klemmen.

Da du aber ne neuere Plattform nutzt, guck mal ob im Board der PCIe Link auf 2.0 was bringt.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (21. September 2017)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Dann gib ihm die Graka mit und er soll falten...



würde ich ja .... aber er ist der EINZIGE in meinem Bekanntenkreis der nicht einmal nen Smartphone besitzt, geschweige den Internet 




Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> cann0n, das Problem haben wir mit GTX1060ern auf LGA1366 auch schon teils festgestellt, der grund ist aber schwer zu fassen.
> Die Gainward GTX1060 Dual läuft auf nem Asus R2E, ne andere GTX1060 (Modell kenne ich gerade nicht) läuft da nicht.
> Scheint aber an mehreren Stellen gern mal zu klemmen.
> 
> Da du aber ne neuere Plattform nutzt, guck mal ob im Board der PCIe Link auf 2.0 was bringt.



hmm, das kann ich auf jeden Fall versuchen, ich hab sie bisher von zotac auf nvidia und evga bios geflasht, das hat schon mal keinen erfolg gebracht


----------



## Don Dogma (21. September 2017)

Nun doch nochmal eine Frage: Die WU für die CPU meiner Freundin (fx8120) wird einfach nicht gedownloadet, während GPU funktioniert. Diesmal hab ich die Nacht abgewartet, um den Mangel an Geduld auszuschließen. Hab den Slot auch rausgehauen und neu geaddet aber keine Verbesserung..


----------



## foldinghomealone (21. September 2017)

Wie viele Treads hast du dem CPU-Slot zugewiesen. Primzahlen funktionieren nicht...
Wenn's noch auf auto ist, kannst es manuell umstellen, aber eben keine Primzahl


----------



## Bumblebee (21. September 2017)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Wie viele Treads hast du dem CPU-Slot zugewiesen. Primzahlen funktionieren nicht...
> Wenn's noch auf auto ist, kannst es manuell umstellen, aber eben keine Primzahl



Nachdem wir auf diese Tatsache immer (mal) wieder hinweisen müssen habe ich das hier noch etwas klarer markiert



> *Achtung:* Aktuell sind nur WUs für Slot vorhanden, deren Threadanzahl keine Primzahl ist.


----------



## foldinghomealone (21. September 2017)

Deshalb würde ich empfehlen, den FAHclient 7.4.16 zu installieren. Der kann mit dem Problem umgehen...


----------



## cann0nf0dder (21. September 2017)

hmmm, ob ich das alzheimerfalten für nen paar stunden unterbrechen sollte um den Kerntakt auf 4ghz+ zu treiben ? 
der Rest (neue schläuche nach ~10 jahren , neues konzentrat da seit~10 jahren die selbe brühe.....) ist grad beim Nachbarn gelandet und der kühler für die 1080ti liegt auch schon ne Woche faul rum 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Don Dogma (21. September 2017)

Auweia - das wars. Danke


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. September 2017)

cann0n, was hast du sonst drunter? bei mri rennt der i7 920 unter dem XP3 mit aktuell 3,8GHz, weil die 4,2 nicht wlllten, und ich keine Lust hatte länger zu testen.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (21. September 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> cann0n, was hast du sonst drunter? bei mri rennt der i7 920 unter dem XP3 mit aktuell 3,8GHz, weil die 4,2 nicht wlllten, und ich keine Lust hatte länger zu testen.



jetzt grade noch eine  ARCTIC Liquid Freezer 240 als Notkühlung (irgendwas muss ja so tun als würde es wärme abführen) die aber bei mehr als Standardtakt anfängt zu throtteln ......


----------



## Bumblebee (21. September 2017)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Deshalb würde ich empfehlen, den FAHclient 7.4.16 zu installieren. Der kann mit dem Problem umgehen...



Ehrlich gesagt plädiere ich *dagegen*

Und zwar nur und ausschliesslich wegen der Aktion im Moment
Da sind wir ganz besonders auf stabile "Falterei" angewiesen


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. September 2017)

bumble, wenn der 32Threader kurz aus ist, holt der das mit dem Taktvorteil in 2 Stunden wieder raus


----------



## wolf7 (21. September 2017)

es gibt schon nen FAHclient 7.4.*16?* Ich benutze noch den 7.4.4 von vor Ewigkeiten. Bringen die neuen Versionen ne Verbesserung? Gerade auf der offiziellen Homepage geschaut, da gibts auch noch den gleichen.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (21. September 2017)

wolf7 schrieb:


> es gibt schon nen FAHclient 7.4.*16?* Ich benutze noch den 7.4.4 von vor Ewigkeiten. Bringen die neuen Versionen ne Verbesserung? Gerade auf der offiziellen Homepage geschaut, da gibts auch noch den gleichen.


der 7.4.16 ist beta, bisher also inoffiziell


----------



## wolf7 (21. September 2017)

und was ist mit den ganzen Zwischen Clienten? Mit der 5,6...14,15? Alles nie aus dem Beta Stadium raus gekommen? Irgendwie verstehe ich dann die Versionslogik nicht, wieso bringt man dann nicht eine erst mal in den finalen Status?


----------



## foldinghomealone (21. September 2017)

Bei mir läuft die 7.4.16 stabil (außer des GUIs). 
Aber BB hat recht, am besten während der Faltwoche keine Experimente.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. September 2017)

Zum Teufel noch mal, hab ich Punkte geholt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JayTea (21. September 2017)

Kleines Update zur GTX 1070Ti:  Klick1  |  Klick2


----------



## c00LsPoT (21. September 2017)

Meine ersten 24h Stunden sind fast um. Der Ryzen und die Zotac glühen. Aber bisher 0 Fehler... Läuft!


----------



## chischko (21. September 2017)

Kann so weiter gehen... Screenshot by Lightshot 
Hab mir sogar das Zocken verkniffen um dabei zu bleiben und jetzt sind erstmal ein paar schöne Tage in Südtirol angesagt also hoffen wir mal, dass das weitzerhin so fehlerfrei läuft.... Remotesteuerung via Teamviewer ist aber mal sicherheitshalber eingerichtet 



c00LsPoT schrieb:


> Meine ersten 24h Stunden sind fast um. Der Ryzen und die Zotac glühen. Aber bisher 0 Fehler... Läuft!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Unter welchem Nick faltest Du? Finde Dich nicht in unserem Team??? Hast ja potente Hardware am Start!


----------



## foldinghomealone (22. September 2017)

c00LsPoT - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. September 2017)

ts, da kann ich ja einpacken, ich komme mit aktuell 5 GPUs udn 3 CPUs nicht auf die Leistung


----------



## foldinghomealone (22. September 2017)

Es geht um Erforschung von gefährlichen Krankheiten. Das ist das einzige was zählt...
Also weiter so. Du leistest einen super Beitrag.


----------



## Bumblebee (22. September 2017)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Es geht um Erforschung von gefährlichen Krankheiten. Das ist das einzige was zählt...
> Also weiter so. Du leistest einen super Beitrag.



Genau *das* ist der Punkt
Natürlich sieht ein hoher Output  aus - das ist aber auch schon alles
Ich (bescheiden wie ich bin nehme ich mich als Beispiel) bin keinen Hauch "besser" als du


----------



## c00LsPoT (22. September 2017)

Genau Bumblebee... 21.000.000 Avg. PPD sind ja auch fast nix.  Das sind keine Krümel, dass ist täglich schon ein Drittel vom Kuchen. ...hmmm... Kuchen.


----------



## foldinghomealone (22. September 2017)

c00LsPoT schrieb:


> Genau Bumblebee... 21.000.000 Avg. PPD sind ja auch fast nix.  Das sind keine Krümel, dass ist täglich schon ein Drittel vom Kuchen. ...hmmm... Kuchen.


Z.Zt. nicht mal ein Viertel. Lol


----------



## chischko (22. September 2017)

Dennoch! Ohen die restlichen zwei Drittel wäre der Kuchen erheblich kleiner.... hmmm... Kuchen! Jetzt hab ich auch Lust drauf! 

BTW: WOW!  sind da Beträge drin!!! Genial und macht Stolz auf's Team und die Biene hab ich mit Absicht mal ausgeklammert! Screenshot by Lightshot


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. September 2017)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Es geht um Erforschung von gefährlichen Krankheiten. Das ist das einzige was zählt...
> Also weiter so. Du leistest einen super Beitrag.


Nimm micht bitte nicht so Bierernst, ich tus selbst auch nicht 



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Genau *das* ist der Punkt
> Natürlich sieht ein hoher Output  aus - das ist aber auch schon alles
> Ich (bescheiden wie ich bin nehme ich mich als Beispiel) bin keinen Hauch "besser" als du


Ach naja, etwas "besser" schon, aber das liegt eher an deiner Situation, dass du es machen kannst, ich kann mir des schlicht nicht leisten 



chischko schrieb:


> Dennoch! Ohen die restlichen zwei Drittel wäre der Kuchen erheblich kleiner.... hmmm... Kuchen! Jetzt hab ich auch Lust drauf!
> 
> BTW: WOW!  sind da Beträge drin!!! Genial und macht Stolz auf's Team und die Biene hab ich mit Absicht mal ausgeklammert! Screenshot by Lightshot


Ja bitte, Kuchen her, das ist bei den zusätzlichen PPD fürs Team derzeit auch angebracht


----------



## Bumblebee (22. September 2017)

Autsch - *c00LsPoT
*Da hast jetzt was ausgelöst - hab jetzt auch Lust auf Kuchen 

BTT: Gerade *DASS* wir uns nicht in Positionskämpfe verlieren macht uns so stark
Klar, wir   einander manchmal; aber immer in aller Freundschaft


----------



## harley765 (22. September 2017)

Kuchen? 
ich glaub mein PC ist aktuell eh ein Backofen...


----------



## Hasestab (22. September 2017)

Hi. Mit einem I7 sys und Gtx 1060 muss mann umbedinkt 1 Kern zuweisen, oder kann mann normal laufen lassen mit allen Kerne zwecks Ausbeute

CPU rechnet nicht mit da in Benutzung.

Gruss


----------



## alexk94 (22. September 2017)

Es ist immer ein Kern pro GPU notwendig. Standardmäßig ist das schon eingestellt.


----------



## wolf7 (22. September 2017)

ist aber schon krass, was schon eine GTX980 so an Wärme produziert. Jetzt muss ich erst recht die Heizung nicht anschalten...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. September 2017)

Finde die 1060 schon heftig, und die ist nominell nicht schlimmer als ne 960.

Wobei das im Keller ja egal ist, dank 100% Lüfter.


----------



## Bumblebee (22. September 2017)

alexk94 schrieb:


> Es ist immer ein Kern pro GPU notwendig. Standardmäßig ist das schon eingestellt.



Das ist richtig - eigentlich - aber je nach dem ist es besser 2 Kerne zuzuweisen
Und pass(t) auf die Primzahlen auf


----------



## Hasestab (22. September 2017)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Das ist richtig - eigentlich - aber je nach dem ist es besser 2 Kerne zuzuweisen
> Und pass(t) auf die Primzahlen auf



Mein Arbeitskollege hat gestern gemeint er hat nen 6700 mit ne 1060. Da bin ich hellhörig geworden und hab im links zum Download vom clienten und meine Daten vom Teamaccount geschickt . 

Also kann er denn Gpu clienten einfach laufen lassen?
Möchte halt das das bis Sonntag oder so problemlos und mit guter Ausbeute läuft.

Gruss


----------



## nfsgame (22. September 2017)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Und pass(t) auf die Primzahlen auf


Was hat es damit auf sich? Bekommt man da bestimmte WUs nicht oder wie?


----------



## binär-11110110111 (22. September 2017)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Was hat es damit auf sich? Bekommt man da bestimmte WUs nicht oder wie?



Wenn man Primzahlen einstellt, bekommt man gar keine CPU-WUs.


----------



## Hasestab (22. September 2017)

Das ist eine Gute Frage. Ich habe Anfangs  3 Clienten auf dem Laptop laufen gehabt. 4 und 3 Kerne der CPU und 1 Kern der Gpu per Process Lasso zugewiesen. 160000 PPD . Mit 6 Kernen und 1 Gpu komme ich auf 126000. 
 Allerdings habe ich auch leichte Probleme mit der Energieverwaltung. Da pfuscht mir was dazwischen. 
Laut Core temp hat die CPU 35 Watt gezogen , hängt seit gestern aber bei 25 Watt und der Turbo greift nicht richtig. Es hängt am( Power Limit Throttling).


----------



## JayTea (22. September 2017)

Der GPU-Slot läuft in aller Regel anständig von alleine.
Problematischer ist es (und davon spricht Bumblebee), wenn man den CPU-Slot sich selbst überlässt (=_The numer of CPU threads this slot should use_). Belässt man es bei den Standardeinstellung "-1", wird die Threadanzahl wohlmöglich automatisch so gewählt, dass die CPU mit sieben (Primzahl!) Threads arbeiten soll. Das wird allerdings nicht unterstützt und die CPU berechnet keine WorkUnit.
Des Weiteren ist darauf zu achten, dass bei nvidia-Grafikkarten die Daten erst von der CPU etwas "vorgekaut werden müssen". Dementsprechend sollte man immer einen Kern (zwei Threads) frei/offen lassen, sodass der Client die für die GPU verwenden kann.
Beispiel anhand meines i7 6700K mit 4 Cores und 8 Threads:
- Falten mit CPU-only: 6 oder sogar 8 Threads
- Falten GPU-only: keine großartigen Einstellungen nötig
- CPU- und GPU-Falten: manuelles Festlegen der CPU-Threads für den CPU-Slot auf maximal 6

In diesem Sinne. *Fröhliches Falten! *


----------



## nfsgame (22. September 2017)

Faltet hier jemand mit Quadros? Habe hier zwei Systeme: Einmal mit i5 und ner Quadro aus der aktuellen Serie und ein Dual-Sockel-Xeon-Sys mit exakt der selben Quadro. Erstes (mit i5) rennt unter Windows 7, zweites unter Windows 10. Unter 10 tut die Quadro (gerade mit ner 9431), das i5-System rotiert mit BAD_WORK_UNIT (bisher 11413 und 11409).

Zweite Frage: Gibt es eine aktuelle Liste der Verteil- und Collect-Server? Meine HW-Firewall findet den Trafic nicht so geil und ich muss die Server Whitelisten...


----------



## foldinghomealone (22. September 2017)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Zweite Frage: Gibt es eine aktuelle Liste der Verteil- und Collect-Server? Meine HW-Firewall findet den Trafic nicht so geil und ich muss die Server Whitelisten...


Server Status for Folding@home

Prinzipiell findet man auch im Log die Server auf denen zugegriffen werden wird.
Bei mir ist es z.Zt. meist folgender:
171.67.108.157


----------



## nfsgame (22. September 2017)

Im Log habe ich jetzt schon geguckt, ist allerdings "Optimierungsfähig" die Vorgehensweise. Daher Frage ich.


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (22. September 2017)

Hallo Leute,

Will in der Faltwoche wieder mit dabei sein 
Nun die Frage, *"NaCl-Clients"* und *"FAH Client 7.4.4 (inkl. SMP2-Clie)nt"* oder nur *"FAH Client 7.4.4 (inkl. SMP2-Client)" ?

Lg*


----------



## ProfBoom (22. September 2017)

Wenn du vorhast mehr als ein paar Minuten/wenige Stunden zu falten, dann nur den FAH Client.

Der NaCl hat sehr kleine WU und ist für schwächere Maschinen gedacht. Außerdem bekommen diese WU keinen Bonus fürs schnelle Abgeben, der beim FAH Client den Großteil der Punkte ausmacht.

Und pünktlich zur Faltwoche ist mir gestern meine GPU abgeschmiert, das ganze System hing.
Naja, komisch, aber was soll's. Ich wollte eh ausmachen.
Dummerweise hab ich die Kiste heute nicht mehr ans Laufen bekommen. Windows im Safe Mode geht, aber normal nicht.
Ein Live Linux ließ sich auch nicht starten. Der PC scheint immer einzufrieren, wenn es höhere Auflösungen darzustellen gilt. Und ein paar Artefakte habe ich teilweise auch gesehen.
Wie es scheint, hat sich die GPU in den Ruhestand verabschiedet...


----------



## foldinghomealone (22. September 2017)

MPH_the_Legend schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Will in der Faltwoche wieder mit dabei sein
> Nun die Frage, *"NaCl-Clients"* und *"FAH Client 7.4.4 (inkl. SMP2-Clie)nt"* oder nur *"FAH Client 7.4.4 (inkl. SMP2-Client)" ?
> ...



NaCl nutzt normalerweise alle verfügbaren Threads, was deine 1070 ausbremsen würde. Also aufpassen.
Auch beim FAHclient musst du aufpassen, dass du mindestens 1 Thread der GPU lässt, und 1 für's OS. Den Rest kannst du für den CPU-Slot freigeben, wobei es keine Primzahl sein darf.

@Profboom: Rechner ausschalten, durchatmen, GPU ausbauen auf anderem Slot einbauen und nochmal von vorne. Ansonsten mein Mitgefühl


----------



## Ion (23. September 2017)

Um die Sache mit meinen für euch fragwürdigen Beitrag abzuschließen:
Ich werde in Zukunft meine moderativen Angelegenheiten auf andere Bereiche des Forums konzentrieren. Das heißt nicht, dass ich es grundsätzlich falsch finde was ich hier gemacht habe, d. h. einfach nur, dass mein Stil zu moderieren nicht in die "Rumpelkammer" passt. Wer das als Entschuldigung sehen möchte, kann das tun. Es ist ja eigentlich nicht viel passiert, Karten wurden auch keine von mir verteilt.

Nun lasst es krachen, die Faltwoche ist im vollen Gange


----------



## brooker (23. September 2017)

... da wir hier kein Bierchen zusammen trinken können schlage ich vor,  lass uns zusammen ein paar WUs falten.


----------



## Bumblebee (23. September 2017)

Ion schrieb:


> Um die Sache mit meinen für euch fragwürdigen Beitrag abzuschließen:
> Ich werde in Zukunft meine moderativen Angelegenheiten auf andere Bereiche des Forums konzentrieren. Das heißt nicht, dass ich es grundsätzlich falsch finde was ich hier gemacht habe, d. h. einfach nur, dass mein Stil zu moderieren nicht in die "Rumpelkammer" passt. Wer das als Entschuldigung sehen möchte, kann das tun. Es ist ja eigentlich nicht viel passiert, Karten wurden auch keine von mir verteilt.
> 
> Nun lasst es krachen, die Faltwoche ist im vollen Gange



Hier geht es ja - fast ausschliesslich - um *viel* und *gross*

Und das - liebe(r) Ion - war *GROSS* - dafür von mir ein *MEGA*-


----------



## ProfBoom (23. September 2017)

Am Slot wird es nicht liegen, meine alte GraKa läuft ohne Probleme. Trotzdem hatte ich die Idee auch schon und wollte die Karte zum falten dazu stecken.
Leider sind die SATA Stecker im Weg...
Außerdem ist eh eine VEGA geplant, wenn es denn mal endlich ein leises Modell gibt...


----------



## Lubi7 (23. September 2017)

Hi,
gestern nachts habe ich groses Win10 version update gemacht und seit dem kommt bei mir meldung:
FahCore_21.exe - systemfehler ... Die Ausführung des Codes kann nicht fortgesetzt werden, da OpenCL.dll nicht gefunden werden. Durch Neuinstallation des Programms kann das Problem möglicherweise behoben werden.

Kann ich auch ohne Neuinstallation was machen oder Nwuinstallieren, muss ich dass Team nummer und Passkey neu abgeben?
Wen neu dann bitte link schicken was ich installieren soll. Nur GPU faltet.
thx


gabe  i7 4770k und GTX1060


----------



## Lubi7 (23. September 2017)

P.S. sehe grade dass ich die version 7.3.6 habe, also sollte ich neu installieren und gut ist


----------



## foldinghomealone (23. September 2017)

du musst v.A. die Grafik-Treiber neu installiern. 
Ansonsten kannst den Client deinstallieren, ohne die alten Dateien zu löschen (das kann man beim Deinstallieren auswählen). Danach einfach den Client neu installieren und die ganzen Einstellungen sind noch vorhanden.


----------



## Lubi7 (23. September 2017)

Danke, erst das Grafiktreiberupdate hat geholfen, der neue Client wollte davor auch nicht.
Schade, hab halben Tag verloren.

danke


----------



## Happy_Hepo (23. September 2017)

Hat  noch jemand die Beobachtung gemacht, dasss die 114xx WUs mehr PPD bringen als die 94xx WUs? bei meiner 1080Ti bringen erstere ~1,3-1,5 MPPD, die 94xxer 1,0-1,1 MPPD.


----------



## Rarek (23. September 2017)

die 11'er sind größer, deswegen bringen die mehr ^^


----------



## Happy_Hepo (23. September 2017)

Sollte sich nicht die Größe mit den Punkten ausgleichen, dass die gleiche Hardware bei unterschiedlichen WUs etwa dieselben PPD bringt? Sprich eine WU, die doppelt so lange braucht, auch doppelt so viele Punkte bringt?


----------



## Rarek (23. September 2017)

es ist Stanford... was erwartest du?

was meinste, warum eine 390X heute weniger Punkte bringt, als früher, wo sie noch neu war
... meine Rechenleistung ist bestimmt nicht weniger geworden 


ach und @all

wir haben die 100M PPD Marke gestern geknackt ^^


----------



## Cartesius (23. September 2017)

Ich glaube, dass man ein wenig veralgemeinern kann:
Leistungsschwache Hardware hat eine deutlich bessere PPD-Ausbeute bei kleinen WU (94xx), während leistungsstarke Hardware bei großen WU (11xxx) die bessere PPD-Ausbeute einfährt.
Das sieht man auch schön an den PPD-Werten von Vega, oder eben an besagter 1080 Ti.
Während meine GTX 1050 und auch meine GTX 760 deutlich mehr PPD bei den 94xx-WU abstauben (ca. 15 % Differenz).


----------



## foldinghomealone (23. September 2017)

Die p94xx lasten die GPU deutlich schlechter aus als die p11xxx. 
Deswegen brauchen sie länger als 'nötig' und deswegen bekommen sie weniger Punkte.


----------



## ebastler (23. September 2017)

Ist es immer noch so schwer WUs für CPUs mit ein paar Threads mehr zu kriegen? Falte seit langem mal wieder mit und meine GPU hat sofort eine WU gekriegt, die CPU wartet schon wieder seit 10min doof rum.

Macht es mehr Sinn die 14 Threads die ich frei hätte auf 2 Worker aufzuteilen?

Aktuell macht meine GPU ihre 400k, die CPU sitzt idle rum.


----------



## nfsgame (23. September 2017)

Also ich falte seit gestern mit zwei Dual-Sockel-Systemen (á 16 Threads) und hatte null Wartezeit auf Work Units bisher...


----------



## ebastler (23. September 2017)

Hmm... Irgendwelche Zusatzoptionen die ich beim CPU slot einstellen muss?


----------



## brooker (23. September 2017)

... nur darauf achten das keine Primzahl als Threads für die Cpu entsteht oder eingestellt ist. Ich würde die Thread Zahl immer von Hand setzen.


----------



## ebastler (23. September 2017)

Hab aktuell 14 Threads fix zugewiesen 

EDIT: Screenshot

EDIT2:
	
	



```
13:44:56:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.35:80
13:44:56:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '171.64.65.35:80': Empty work server assignment
13:44:56:ERROR:WU00:FS00:Exception: Could not get an assignment
```

Ich bin eh mal ein paar Stunden unterwegs, ich hab die CPU manuell pausiert und lasse nur die GPU finishen - hoffe mal bis ich heimkomm lebt der Rechner noch ^^


----------



## moreply (23. September 2017)

So meine Vega64 ist stabil mit 1000mhz auf dem HBM und 1700mhz auf der GPU. Alles bei 44°C unter Wasser.

900k ppd sind auch Schon mal nicht schlecht  Einzig der Load der Karte schwankt extrem


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. September 2017)

Ebastler, neuester client?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. September 2017)

@ebastler:
Stell auf 12 Threads um > 14 ist eine Verdopplung der Primzahl 7 und somit problematisch.

Gesendet von meinem XT1032 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jobsti84 (23. September 2017)

Zwischenmeldung:

Habe gerade festgestellt, dass ich auf nem System mit kleiner Graka (RX550) mehr PPD bekomme,
wenn ich die vollen Threads benutze, sprich 8 Stück beim R5 1400,
allerdings muss ich dazu im Taskmanager den CPU Fred auf Niedrig lassen, GPU dafür auf "Höher als normal",
gibt so ~10k PPD mehr.

Schnitt: GPU sinkt so von 55-57k auf 53-55k, CPU steigt von 36-39k auf 45-49k.


----------



## JayTea (23. September 2017)

Eine AMD-GPU brauch nicht so viel CPU-Unterstützung. Hättest du eine nvidia-GPU, würde es ganz anders aussehen.
Halte es trotzdem mal im Blick, denn es kann sein, dass es sich bei anderen Projekten anders verhält.


----------



## ebastler (24. September 2017)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @ebastler:
> Stell auf 12 Threads um > 14 ist eine Verdopplung der Primzahl 7 und somit problematisch.


Ich überlege dem einfach 16 zu geben, bzw -1 zu lassen... Meine 290X lastet ihre 2 übrigen auch fast gar nicht aus. 
Beobachte dann die GPU punkte und schau ob die sinken oder konstant bleiben. Muss eh nen ganzen Tag lernen morgen, da sitz ich nur am Rechner.




Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Ebastler, neuester client?


Heute heruntergeladen und installiert. foldinghomealone meinte ich solle den Beta-Client testen, mach ich morgen.


----------



## foldinghomealone (24. September 2017)

Probiers mal erst mit 12 Threads wenn das nicht funktioniert, würde *ich* den Beta-Client ausprobieren, der soll mit der Primzahlenproblematik keine Probleme mehr haben. 
Ob man ihn schon für den Dauereinsatz empfehlen kann, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## foldinghomealone (24. September 2017)

Ich habe Tests zum Übertakten der CPU für's GPU-Falten gemacht und ich konnte nicht feststellen, dass das CPU-Übertakten zu mehr GPU-Leistung führt.

Während dem Falten hab ich meinen i5-6600k @3,5GHz mittels Intel XTU auf 4,6GHz übertaktet.
Wenn das Übertakten einen Einfluss hätte, müsste sofort die GPU-Auslastung steigen. 
Allerdings ist überhaupt kein Unterschied erkennbar.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In Intel XTU habe ich deswegen ein Faltprofil (3,5GHz, kein Turbo, 200mV UV) und ein Gamingprofil (4,6GHz, kein Turbo) eingerichtet um schnell hin und her wechseln zu können.
Das Faltprofil spart 8-10W beim Falten ggü. dem Gamingprofil beim Falten.

Ihr könnt es gerne selbst ausprobieren und eure Ergebnisse mitteilen, aber am besten erst nach der Faltwoche.

PS.
Ich hab den Screenshot gestern schon in einem anderen Sub-Forum verlinkt, nur war das eigentlich das falsche Forum dafür, weshalb ich es nochmal hier posten wollte.


----------



## ebastler (24. September 2017)

Hab nun einfach -1 bei der Threadzuordnung gesetzt, damit nimmt er sich 15 Threads und es läuft wie ne Eins 

Danke an alle für die Hilfe!


----------



## Jobsti84 (24. September 2017)

Von mir auch wieder mal ne Rückmeldung bezüglich alter Karten.
Die alte AMD *HD4000*er Serie kannste unter W10 zwar installieren (Manuell, oder auch Win-Treiber per Update),
aber vom FAH-Clienten gefunden werden die Karten leider nicht mehr.
Unter W7 stellt das noch kein Problem dar, Cat 13.9 druff und rennt


----------



## foldinghomealone (24. September 2017)

Jobsti84 schrieb:


> Von mir auch wieder mal ne Rückmeldung bezüglich alter Karten.
> Die alte AMD *HD4000*er Serie kannste unter W10 zwar installieren (Manuell, oder auch Win-Treiber per Update),
> aber vom FAH-Clienten gefunden werden die Karten leider nicht mehr.
> Unter W7 stellt das noch kein Problem dar, Cat 13.9 druff und rennt



Willst du damit sagen, dass du mit der HD4000 unter W7 falten kannst? 
Das glaub ich nicht, die werden schon seit Jahren nicht mehr unterstützt...

"No amount of software installations will fix that fact that there are no more work units for the 4xxx series GPUs. Sorry."


----------



## Jobsti84 (24. September 2017)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Willst du damit sagen, dass du mit der HD4000 unter W7 falten kannst?
> Das glaub ich nicht, die werden schon seit Jahren nicht mehr unterstützt...
> 
> "No amount of software installations will fix that fact that there are no more work units for the 4xxx series GPUs. Sorry."


Meine HD3200 faltet unter Win 7 X64 problemfrei_ (Falls ich mich jetzt net vertue, die Kiste ist gerade offline, Wartung)_, meine 5000er ebenfalls, somit wird das mit der 4000er doch es gleiche sein.
Ich checke das die Woche nochmal haargenau.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. September 2017)

Offiziell braucht es mittlerweile eine hd5770


----------



## foldinghomealone (24. September 2017)

Die HD3000 funktioniert seit Jahren nicht mehr, weil es keine Core 11 WUs mehr gibt...
Ab 5000er Serie funktioniert es noch.


----------



## Jobsti84 (24. September 2017)

Ich check das genauer aus, kann echt sein, dass ich mich geirrt habe mit der 3000er, morgen rennt die Kiste wieder, da schau ich.
Was jedenfalls fest steht ist, dass die 4000er unter W10 nicht mehr im Client auftaucht, unter W7 bekomme ich sie aber angezeigt


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. September 2017)

kann mir mal wer sagen, wieso ich mit nem i7 920 und 3 Karten fast 700.000 ppd mache, aber wenn ich die karten in nemn celeron g1820 und nem xeon 1230 v1 aufteile (1 : 2), dann komme ich nicht mal auf die hälfte?
Das macht doch keinen sinn, oder?

Ne GTX 1060 müsste alleine etwa 250-300.000ppd machen, oder?
ne 960 alleine etwa 160-200.000?
ne GTX950 würde ich auf etwa 120-160.000 schätzen?


----------



## Hasestab (24. September 2017)

Meine Gtx 965 M mit 6700 HQ  macht 120 .000 und Gtx 1070 mit FX8350 macht 420.000... Wobei letzteres mir zu wenig vorkommt.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. September 2017)

wäre es mir auch, 
Bei mri passt jedefalls was nicht, die gtx960 im celeron 1820 macht als rig nur 40.000 ppd, was ja nicht sein kann.


----------



## ebastler (24. September 2017)

Machen die Pascal so wenige PPD? Meine 290X hatte heute 400k und 420k mit zwei Workunits...
Klar, die frisst auch Strom wie Sau (180-200W laut GPU-Z, aber kp wie genau das ist), aber trotzdem hätte ich mehr erwartet von einer 1060/1070.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. September 2017)

die 1060 hatte sowas um die 300k ppd im i7, leide rist da ja das NT fragtze :-\
Der Lüfter mus getauscht werden.


----------



## ebastler (24. September 2017)

Warum schwanken eigentlich die CPU PPD aktuell so extrem je nach WU? hatte eine mit fast 200k und eine mit ~60k.
+-20% oder so kenne ich noch von früher, aber dermaßen große Unterschiede?


----------



## moreply (24. September 2017)

ebastler schrieb:


> Machen die Pascal so wenige PPD? Meine 290X hatte heute 400k und 420k mit zwei Workunits...
> Klar, die frisst auch Strom wie Sau (180-200W laut GPU-Z, aber kp wie genau das ist), aber trotzdem hätte ich mehr erwartet von einer 1060/1070.



Wow.

Meine 290 steht grade bei 181k PPD. Und die R9 390X bei 235k PPD. Die Wu Streuung ist echt extrem.


----------



## ebastler (24. September 2017)

Oha 

 Meine 290X ist auch zur 390X geflasht und läuft auf 1100/1400MHz, muss ich dazu sagen... Ist mein 24/7 Profil, ins vBIOS geschrieben.
Hab die Tage 3 WUs auf der gefaltet, alle waren 400-420k.


----------



## moreply (24. September 2017)

Meine 390x läuft auch bei 1100mhz und sogar bei 1500mhz


----------



## ebastler (24. September 2017)

Weil ich grad sehe dass du eine hast, wie faltet die Vega 64 so?


----------



## moreply (24. September 2017)

Ganz gut 800-900PPD@1 Ghz HBM und 1,7 GHz Core +50PT 

Allerdings denke ich das mein 550w DDP11 nicht genug power für den FX und die VEGA hat


----------



## ebastler (24. September 2017)

Magst sie mir schenken? Mein Netzteil steckt auch 5960X + 290X + Vega weg 
Dann bin halt nach einem Monat pleite wegen der Stromkosten^^

Schöne Karte, hätte gern eine - Effizienz hin oder her. Bin wohl unterm Strich einfach AMD Fanboy. Wer hätte das angesichts meines Avatars nur geahnt.


----------



## foldinghomealone (24. September 2017)

Wenn jemand meint, dass die GPU zu wenig liefern bitte über GPU-Z die PCIe-Anbindung überprüfen und dann hier posten. 
CPU-Falter bitte aufpassen, dass immer mindestens 1 Thread pro GPU und 1 Thread fürs OS frei bleiben, ansonsten kann es passieren, dass man die GPU begrenzt


----------



## ebastler (24. September 2017)

Meine GPU läuft aktuell auch nur x8, hab wohl die CPU unsauber eingesetzt, bin aber zu faul da wieder was umzubauen, daher bleibt das nun fürs erste so 
x8 oder x16 scheint also zumindest bei Hawaii/Grenada Karten wenig bis nichts auszumachen.


----------



## moreply (24. September 2017)

Kannst mir ja dein Netzteil schenken  Aber 550w sind echt zu wenig  mein PC geht einfach aus wenn ich Prime95 zusätzlich anwerfe(ja ich weiß ist ein extrem Szenario)

Also soviel mehr als meine 390X zieht sie nicht. Wobei mir der Stromverbrauch relativ egal ist. Und hohe Temperaturen sehe dank meiner Wasserkühlung ja eh nie 

Also die 1080 die ich da hatte. Fand ich auch nicht schlecht aber na ja es gab keinen passenden Full Cover Block. Und so ist es halt für 499€ die Vega geworden.


Also ich bin auch kein AMD Fanboy nein nein 

Also die Anbindung passt bei allen Karten x16 2.0 

Aber GPU-Z + Vega kannst du echt in die Tonne treten. Die läuft mit PCIe 3.0 auf einem 2.0 Board


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. September 2017)

Bin aus dem Urlaub vorübergehend zurück (ab Freitag nochmals übers WE unterwegs) und ich versuche gleich mal das Gratsen zu entwirren. 



ebastler schrieb:


> Warum schwanken eigentlich die CPU PPD aktuell  so extrem je nach WU? hatte eine mit fast 200k und eine mit ~60k.
> +-20% oder so kenne ich noch von früher, aber dermaßen große Unterschiede?


Lass mich raten, du vergleichst a4-WUs mit a7-WUs. 


Übrigens:
Das der CPU-Client mit 15 Threads läuft wundert mich nicht:
3 und 5 sind die einzigen Primzahlen mit dennen man falten kann und 15 ist ja ein Mehrfaches von ihnen.


----------



## Cartesius (24. September 2017)

ebastler schrieb:


> Warum schwanken eigentlich die CPU PPD aktuell so extrem je nach WU? hatte eine mit fast 200k und eine mit ~60k.
> +-20% oder so kenne ich noch von früher, aber dermaßen große Unterschiede?



Das liegt z.T. daran, dass es mittlerweile WU gibt welche auf den neueren 0xa7-Core aufbauen. Diese haben ggü den "alten" 0xa4-Pendants z.T. ein PPD-Boost von *100 %* (Doppelte PPD-Ausbeute)!
edit: da war *A.Meier-PS3* wohl schneller

@ alle die sich fragen, ob ihre GPU die typische F@H-Performance aufweist, können in dieser Tabelle unter dem Reiter 'Diagramme' schauen, wieviel PPD die GPU im Schnitt bringt. 

Und wenn ihr schon gleich dabei seid, könnt ihr gerne auch eure Daten zu der PPD-Performance Tabelle hinzufügen 
Einfach in dieses Formular eure Werte eintragen. Ein How-To findet ihr hier. Bei Fragen stehe wir euch in der Rumpelkammer natürlich Rede und Antwort.


----------



## ebastler (24. September 2017)

Meine schlechtere WU heute war ziemlich sicher eine A7, bei der Besseren hab ich nicht geguckt :/


----------



## foldinghomealone (24. September 2017)

ebastler schrieb:


> Meine schlechtere WU heute war ziemlich sicher eine A7, bei der Besseren hab ich nicht geguckt :/



Die A7 sind aber die schnellen...


----------



## ebastler (24. September 2017)

Das verwirrt mich ja, vielleicht hab mich auch verguckt... 

Wenn ich mit einer A7 200k und mit der anderen A7 60k hatte, dann wär das schon arg schräg!
Mir kam jedenfalls vor es waren beides A7, aber kann auch aus Versehen zwei Mal bei der ersten WU geguckt haben (war die Schnellere)


----------



## Hasestab (24. September 2017)

PCI Anbindung ist *16 der 1070 . In der Spitze waren es mal 460.000.

Hab eben mal die Laptop Cpu und Gpu mit Flüssigmetall versehen . Jetzt Trottel er nicht mehr und bringt gleich mal 40.000 Ppd mehr.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. September 2017)

So ein Chaos beim Gratsen hab ich echt noch nie erlebt, seit also bitte nachsichtig mit mir wenn ich irgend eine Mio übersehe. 

Ps.:
Wird noch eine Weile dauern bis ich mich durch die ganzen Mio's gekämpft habe.


----------



## foldinghomealone (24. September 2017)

Hasestab schrieb:


> PCI Anbindung ist *16 der 1070 . In der Spitze waren es mal 460.000.
> 
> Hab eben mal die Laptop Cpu und Gpu mit Flüssigmetall versehen . Jetzt Trottel er nicht mehr und bringt gleich mal 40.000 Ppd mehr.



Ist es ne 1070 mobile?
Ist trotzdem zu wenig. >600'PPD sollten eigentlich drin sein. 
Schick mal Screenshots vom Afterburner (Temperaturen, Auslastung usw. von GPU und CPU) und vom FAHclient.


----------



## foldinghomealone (24. September 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> kann mir mal wer sagen, wieso ich mit nem i7 920 und 3 Karten fast 700.000 ppd mache, aber wenn ich die karten in nemn celeron g1820 und nem xeon 1230 v1 aufteile (1 : 2), dann komme ich nicht mal auf die hälfte?
> Das macht doch keinen sinn, oder?
> 
> Ne GTX 1060 müsste alleine etwa 250-300.000ppd machen, oder?
> ...



Wie hast du das aufgeteilt?
Sellerie: GTX 960
Xenia: GTX 1060 plus GTX 950?

Machst du sonst noch was mit den Rechnern? CPU-Falten / NaCl-Falten? 

Schick mal Screenshots vom Afterburner (Temperaturen, Auslastung usw. von GPU und CPU) und vom FAHclient.


----------



## Hasestab (24. September 2017)

Rumpelkammer: PCGH Folding@Home-Thread II 

Muss ich später oder Morgen machen bin unterwegs.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. September 2017)

genau so, sonst läuft da nix.

Ich überlege ob da noch was hängen muss, hab das gefühl es liegt an nem WinUpdate der letzten Tage.


----------



## Rarek (24. September 2017)

moreply schrieb:


> Meine 390x läuft auch bei 1100mhz und sogar bei 1500mhz



dito
ich habe sogar schon 1525 auf'm Speicher Stabil hingekriegt (bei 1530 wars dann zuende)
... mit dem 2. Bildschirm konnt ich mich dann davon aber verabschieden wegen der ganzen Bildfehler


----------



## ebastler (25. September 2017)

Das ist dann aber alles andere als stabil 
Unter Last liefe bei mir auch mehr Takt am RAM, aber halt nicht im Idle.


----------



## SimonSlowfood (25. September 2017)

Bringt Speicher OC überhaupt etwas bei f@h?

Edit: @JayTea ich hab dich überholt


----------



## Rarek (25. September 2017)

ebastler schrieb:


> Das ist dann aber alles andere als stabil



ach doch... nur halt mit nur einem Schirm


----------



## mattinator (25. September 2017)

SimonSlowfood schrieb:


> Bringt Speicher OC überhaupt etwas bei f@h?


Mit schneller CPU und NVIDIA 1000-er Serie schon, aber nur im (unteren ) einstelligen %-Bereich. Wobei ich kein wirkliches VRAM-OC betreibe, sondern ihn im Folding-p-state mit dem default 3D-Takt laufen lasse.


----------



## JayTea (25. September 2017)

SimonSlowfood schrieb:


> Bringt Speicher OC überhaupt etwas bei f@h?
> 
> Edit: @JayTea ich hab dich überholt


RAM oder VRAM? Letzteres ein wenig bei Pascal. Maxwell eher nicht.

Verdammt!! 
Aber ohne Grafikkarte komme ich natürlich nicht so weit...
Morgen geht die nächste Bewerbung raus und falls ich in Zukunft wieder Geld verdienen sollte, wird die Verfolgung gnadenlos aufgenommen. Fühl dich nicht zu sicher mein Freund!!


----------



## brooker (25. September 2017)

... ich vermisse den Hoomer. Schade das er nicht mehr im Team ist. Weiss jemand wohin es ihn verschlagen hat?


----------



## SimonSlowfood (25. September 2017)

JayTea schrieb:


> Morgen geht die nächste Bewerbung raus und falls ich in Zukunft wieder Geld verdienen sollte, wird die Verfolgung gnadenlos aufgenommen. Fühl dich nicht zu sicher mein Freund!!



Muhaha ich bereite gerade meinen Umzug vor, da läuft der gaming rechner gerade eh 24/7, da er kaum benutzt wird. Aber danach (ab Oktober) dauert es ein bisschen bis der 24/7 folder wieder seinen dienst tut. Hast also da dann ein wenig Zeit aufzuholen.


----------



## ebastler (25. September 2017)

Rarek schrieb:


> ach doch... nur halt mit nur einem Schirm


Bezeichne ich dann nicht wirklich als stabil 

Ich habe nun meine CPU von 4,2 auf 3,5 GHz gedrosselt und die Abluft aus dem System (2*360er) ist fühlbar kühler... Alter Schwede 


Apropos, ich hab den Schlingel nun erwischt - ihr hattet natürlich Recht und ich hab mich letztes Mal verguckt. Die lahmen WUs sind a4.


----------



## Stefan84 (25. September 2017)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen die Vergesslichkeit" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Alzheimer-Tages ab 21.09.2017*

Hmm, ob ich versuche via OC noch ein paar PPD mehr aus meiner 1080Ti zu kitzeln? 
Bisher läuft sie absolut stabil bei 1936 MHz, Powerlimit 117% (mehr geht nicht im Afterburner), +100% Core Voltage und fixiertem Lüfter bei 75% mit gerade einmal 52°C   Bringen tut sie im Schnitt um die 1.080.000 PPD bis jetzt. 

Sinnvoll oder nicht, was meint ihr?


EDIT #1:
mich hat es jetzt doch zu sehr in den Fingern gejuckt, und habe mal (sehr verhalten) am Takt geschraubt... Mehr traue ich mich jetzt ehrlich gesagt nicht zu erhöhen, muss erstmal testen ob das überhaupt stabil weiterläuft 

EDIT #2:
ich glaube ich bin hier im falschen Fred gelandet.


----------



## Jobsti84 (25. September 2017)

*Rückmeldung zu GPUs:*

Die Onboard HD3200 faltet problemfrei, wenn auch nur mit 274 PPD 
Die HD5450 will einfach nicht laufen, egal mit welchem Treiber (habe 2 der Karten in 2 Rechnern). Wer ne Lösung?
HD4*** habe ich noch nicht weiter getestet.

Da die 3200er faltet, teste ich wohl mal meine HD3870X2 Heizung nachher


----------



## wait (25. September 2017)

@Stefan84

Ich habe die gleiche GPU wie Du.
Meine läuft seit Tagen mir 1961,5 MHz, ohne Probleme.
Nach der Faltaktion werde mal ausloten wie weit sie geht.


----------



## Stefan84 (25. September 2017)

Ich trau mich nicht noch weiter an der Schraube zu drehen, sie soll ja vernünftig durchfalten  Nicht das noch WU's und/oder Punkte verloren gehen.


----------



## wait (25. September 2017)

Ich habse 2 Tage warmlaufen lassen und dann marginal erhöht.
Testen werde ich wie gesagt erst nach der Faltwoche.


----------



## ebastler (25. September 2017)

moreply schrieb:


> Wow.
> 
> Meine 290 steht grade bei 181k PPD. Und die R9 390X bei 235k PPD. Die Wu Streuung ist echt extrem.



Ich kriege anscheinend aktuell fast nur solche WUs. Hab schon wieder 400k PPD nur von der GPU.
Hatte jetzt auf 4-6 WUs nur eine die <400k ausgespuckt hat. Find ich super, so ist der Anreiz zu falten doch etwas höher als wenn mich die ganzen Pascals in grund und Boden falten 

Hab am GPU-Slot halt client-type beta drin, irgendwann hieß es mal das bringe was... Vielleicht krieg ich deshalb so "gute" neue WUs?



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moreply (25. September 2017)

Du machst grad mehr punkte als ich mit meiner Vega 

Die RX 64 macht grade nur 345k ppd... Kann ich mir aber nicht erklären Karte rennst stabil mit 1700/1000 bei 44°C. Einzig die Auslastung ist nicht konstant sondern schwankt.

Wäre super wenn die anderen Vega Besitzer mal ihre Meinung dazu abgeben würden Eventuell mach ich auch was falsch


----------



## foldinghomealone (25. September 2017)

Laut Beta-Forum bei FF werden beta-WUs nicht bevorzugt oder bekommen mehr Punkte weil sie betas sind. Könnte nur sein, dass die neuen WUs (, die jetzt noch im Beta-Stadium sind) mehr Punkte abwerfen als andere.


----------



## ebastler (25. September 2017)

Das war auch mein Gedanke foldinghomealone


----------



## Jobsti84 (26. September 2017)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Willst du damit sagen, dass du mit der HD4000 unter W7 falten kannst?
> Das glaub ich nicht, die werden schon seit Jahren nicht mehr unterstützt...
> 
> "No amount of software installations will fix that fact that there are no more work units for the 4xxx series GPUs. Sorry."



Läuft 
Mal sehen wie lange und wie viele Punkte, die HD3200 rennt schon paar Tage,
die 4850 eben erst angeworfen.

Die 3870X2 will mein W10 (noch) nicht und verabschiedet sich mit Bluescreens.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Edit:*
4870 rennt auch 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -FairyTail- (26. September 2017)

@moreply 

Ne, du hast da nix Falsch gemacht! Das sieht sogar noch ganz "gut" aus. ^^  Diese WU hatte ich auch schon ein paar mal  gehabt. Bei mir @1632 Mhz / 945 Mhz = >300.000 PPD Das dürfte der schlechteste PPD Wert sein für Vega 64. Aber es geht auch  deutlich besser. ( Siehe Bild im Anhang) 

Kleiner Tipp an die Vega Falter.( oder generell bei GPU Falten) Die CPU Sollte möglichst Sehr Hoch Getaktet sein und nicht im idle Laufen wenn die GPU Faltet. Macht einiges aus. Die GPU Auslastung ist ein wenig Konstanter und höher= weniger TPF= mehr PPD sind @Stock max 1.140.000 PPD drin, aber leider recht Selten. Pendelt oft zwischen 600.000 bis 900.000 PPD rum. 

Hoffe für dich, das du schnell eine bessere WU abbekommst moreply. 

lg


----------



## arcDaniel (26. September 2017)

Also bei mir macht der CPU Takt keinen Unterschied beim Vega Falten.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## c00LsPoT (26. September 2017)

Toll... Rechner läuft die ganze Zeit stabil und dann kackt das Internet ab. -.- Da hab ich ein paar Punkte liegen lassen.  Aber jetzt läuft wieder alles.


----------



## foldinghomealone (26. September 2017)

Jobsti84 schrieb:


> Läuft
> Mal sehen wie lange und wie viele Punkte, die HD3200 rennt schon paar Tage,
> die 4850 eben erst angeworfen.
> 
> ...



Jobsti, da hast mich eines besseren belehrt und alle Informationen, die ich finden konnte widerlegt.
Aber wg. den paar hundert PPD (nicht hundert-tausend PPD, sondern hundert) würde ich nicht falten lassen.
Dann lieber GPU raus und NaCl an, das dürfte mehr Punkte bringen.


----------



## Jobsti84 (26. September 2017)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Jobsti, da hast mich eines besseren belehrt und alle Informationen, die ich finden konnte widerlegt.
> Aber wg. den paar hundert PPD (nicht hundert-tausend PPD, sondern hundert) würde ich nicht falten lassen.
> Dann lieber GPU raus und NaCl an, das dürfte mehr Punkte bringen.


Das stimmt wohl, die CPU macht mehr als beide zusammen,
aber ich lasse die alten Kisten noch mal nen Tag heiß laufen, dann kommen sie wieder in den Schrank


----------



## JakPol (26. September 2017)

Ich habe ja leider den Beginn der Faltaktion verpennt. Seit Sonntag faltet mein Rechner jetzt 24/7 und kommt dabei auf ganz nette ~700k / Tag. Jetzt hab ich irgendwo gelesen, man müsse Alzheimer WUs den Vorzug geben. Stimmt das? Interessiert das? Oder kann ich einfach autmatisiert vor sich hin falten lassen? Und gibt es einfache Optimisierungen, noch mehr ppd raus zu quetschen?


----------



## Stefan84 (26. September 2017)

Seit gut einer halben Stunde wirft der Client nach rund 5 Minuten alle WU's als "Bad Work Unit" wieder raus und holt sich die nächste


----------



## Jeretxxo (26. September 2017)

JakPol schrieb:


> Ich habe ja leider den Beginn der Faltaktion verpennt. Seit Sonntag faltet mein Rechner jetzt 24/7 und kommt dabei auf ganz nette ~700k / Tag. Jetzt hab ich irgendwo gelesen, man müsse Alzheimer WUs den Vorzug geben. Stimmt das? Interessiert das? Oder kann ich einfach autmatisiert vor sich hin falten lassen? Und gibt es einfache Optimisierungen, noch mehr ppd raus zu quetschen?



Das macht im Prinzip keinen Unterschied, die Alzheimer WU's sind eh ganz selten und Grafikkarten bekommen die WU's noch viel seltener als CPU's, klar kannst du die Präferenz auf Alzheimer stellen, aber ich denke nicht das du bis zum Ende der Alzheimer Faltaktion überhaupt noch einmal eine Alzheimer WU sehen wirst, lass einfach laufen. 


@Stefan, was sagt denn der Log?
Klingt nach etwas zu hoher Taktung.
Eventuell reicht auch den Rechner mal neu zu starten.


----------



## Stefan84 (26. September 2017)

Guckst du Log:



Spoiler



07:56:18:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.157:8080
07:56:19:WU00:FS01ownloading 5.14MiB
07:56:21:WU00:FS01ownload complete
07:56:21:WU00:FS01:Received Unit: id:00 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:9415 run:2160 clone:0 gen:134 core:0x21 unit:0x00000097ab436c9d585e06dd48ca3ca4
07:56:21:WU00:FS01:Starting
07:56:21:WU00:FS01:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Stefan/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/fahwebx.stanford.edu/cores/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_21.fah/FahCore_21.exe -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 11260 -checkpoint 3 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia
07:56:21:WU00:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 13208
07:56:21:WU00:FS01:Core PID:2568
07:56:21:WU00:FS01:FahCore 0x21 started
07:56:22:WU00:FS01:0x21:*********************** Log Started 2017-09-26T07:56:21Z ***********************
07:56:22:WU00:FS01:0x21roject: 9415 (Run 2160, Clone 0, Gen 134)
07:56:22:WU00:FS01:0x21:Unit: 0x00000097ab436c9d585e06dd48ca3ca4
07:56:22:WU00:FS01:0x21:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
07:56:22:WU00:FS01:0x21:Machine: 1
07:56:22:WU00:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file core.xml
07:56:22:WU00:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file integrator.xml
07:56:22:WU00:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file state.xml
07:56:22:WU00:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file system.xml
07:56:22:WU00:FS01:0x21igital signatures verified
07:56:22:WU00:FS01:0x21:Folding@home GPU Core21 Folding@home Core
07:56:22:WU00:FS01:0x21:Version 0.0.18
07:56:23:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 0 out of 6250000 steps (0%)
07:56:23:WU00:FS01:0x21:Temperature control disabled. Requirements: single Nvidia GPU, tmax must be < 110 and twait >= 900
07:57:04:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 62500 out of 6250000 steps (1%)
07:57:46:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 125000 out of 6250000 steps (2%)
07:58:28:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 187500 out of 6250000 steps (3%)
07:59:10:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 250000 out of 6250000 steps (4%)
07:59:52:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 312500 out of 6250000 steps (5%)
08:00:34:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 375000 out of 6250000 steps (6%)
08:01:15:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 437500 out of 6250000 steps (7%)
08:01:57:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 500000 out of 6250000 steps (8%)
08:02:39:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 562500 out of 6250000 steps (9%)
08:03:20:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 625000 out of 6250000 steps (10%)
08:04:01:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 687500 out of 6250000 steps (11%)
08:04:42:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 750000 out of 6250000 steps (12%)
08:05:25:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 812500 out of 6250000 steps (13%)
08:06:07:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 875000 out of 6250000 steps (14%)
08:06:18:WU00:FS01:0x21:ERROR:exception: Error downloading array energyBuffer: clEnqueueReadBuffer (-5)
08:06:18:WU00:FS01:0x21:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
08:06:18:WU00:FS01:0x21:Saving result file log.txt
08:06:18:WU00:FS01:0x21:Folding@home Core Shutdown: BAD_WORK_UNIT
08:06:20:WARNING:WU00:FS01:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
08:06:20:WU00:FS01:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:9415 run:2160 clone:0 gen:134 core:0x21 unit:0x00000097ab436c9d585e06dd48ca3ca4
08:06:20:WU00:FS01:Uploading 9.50KiB to 171.67.108.157
08:06:20:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.157:8080
08:06:20:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:80
08:06:20:WU00:FS01:Upload complete
08:06:20:WU00:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
08:06:20:WU00:FS01:Cleaning up
08:06:21:WU01:FS01:Assigned to work server 171.67.108.157
08:06:21:WU01:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: READY gpu:0:GP102 [GeForce GTX 1080 Ti] 11380 from 171.67.108.157
08:06:21:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.157:8080
08:06:21:WU01:FS01ownloading 8.87MiB
08:06:24:WU01:FS01ownload complete
08:06:24:WU01:FS01:Received Unit: id:01 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:9431 run:1076 clone:0 gen:352 core:0x21 unit:0x000001a1ab436c9d586fdd3c381dc296
08:06:24:WU01:FS01:Starting
08:06:24:WU01:FS01:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Stefan/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/fahwebx.stanford.edu/cores/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_21.fah/FahCore_21.exe -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 11260 -checkpoint 3 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia
08:06:24:WU01:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 11736
08:06:24:WU01:FS01:Core PID:12340
08:06:24:WU01:FS01:FahCore 0x21 started
08:06:25:WU01:FS01:0x21:*********************** Log Started 2017-09-26T08:06:24Z ***********************
08:06:25:WU01:FS01:0x21roject: 9431 (Run 1076, Clone 0, Gen 352)
08:06:25:WU01:FS01:0x21:Unit: 0x000001a1ab436c9d586fdd3c381dc296
08:06:25:WU01:FS01:0x21:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
08:06:25:WU01:FS01:0x21:Machine: 1
08:06:25:WU01:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file core.xml
08:06:25:WU01:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file integrator.xml
08:06:25:WU01:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file state.xml
08:06:25:WU01:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file system.xml
08:06:25:WU01:FS01:0x21igital signatures verified
08:06:25:WU01:FS01:0x21:Folding@home GPU Core21 Folding@home Core
08:06:25:WU01:FS01:0x21:Version 0.0.18
08:06:27:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 0 out of 6250000 steps (0%)
08:06:27:WU01:FS01:0x21:Temperature control disabled. Requirements: single Nvidia GPU, tmax must be < 110 and twait >= 900
08:07:15:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 62500 out of 6250000 steps (1%)



Takt habe ich wieder etwas runtergesetzt, wundert mich nur da er ja ohne Probleme die ganze Nacht durchgelaufen ist.


----------



## Jeretxxo (26. September 2017)

Ja, ist jetzt auch kein typischer Fehler würd ich sagen, sieht jedenfalls nicht nach OC Problem aus.


Nen kompletten PC neustart hast schon versucht, oder?


----------



## Stefan84 (26. September 2017)

Gerade eben ja, nachdem Windoof ein Update haben wollte


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (26. September 2017)

wenn anderer RAM zur Hand ist, tausch den mal aus, sowas kenne ich von defektem RAM, der macht sich echt blöde bemerkbar.


----------



## Stefan84 (26. September 2017)

Anderen DDR4 habe ich leider nicht hier liegen...
Temperatur würde ich auch ausschließen wollen, die 1080 Ti wird gerade mal 55°C warm.


----------



## nfsgame (26. September 2017)

War bei mir nen Treiberproblem. Passt zu den Windoof-Updates .


----------



## foldinghomealone (26. September 2017)

Seit ich eine 1080 TI verbaut habe, habe ich dieses Problem auch hin- und wieder.
Ich habe keine Lösung dafür gefunden, nur ein Workaround.
Nach einem Win-Update würde ich empfehlen, den Treiber neu zu installieren.

Workaround:
Ich *muss* nach *jedem* Neustart von win10 den Client neu installieren, sonst brechen die WUs mit dem CL(-5) Fehler ab.
Beim uninstallieren so durchführen, dass vorhandene Daten nicht gelöscht werden und dann kanns auch gleich weitergehen.
Als Option habe ich eingestellt unter Client unter Configure-->Expert-->Extra client options:
pause-on-start | true
damit er nach einem Neustart nicht gleich losfaltet sondern ich den Client erst neuinstallieren kann.

K.A. ob du das gleiche Problem hast, aber kannst ja mal ausprobieren.


----------



## -FairyTail- (26. September 2017)

@arcDaniel 

Ich habs grad nochmal getestet und Bilder davon gemacht. Klingt vielleicht nach nicht sehr viel, aber die TPF ist von 2:04 min auf 1:55 gesunken = PPD um 70.000 PPD gestiegen ( erst nach 64% der WU geändert), wäre mehr gewesen wenn ich von Anfang an gleich mit CPU mit gefoldet hätte. Bei Dieser WU hat man meistens > 100.000 PPD mehr, wenn an der CPU Last anliegt. Das hat bei mir viel mehr gebracht, als das reine Übertakten selbst. TPF Wert sinkt dagegen nur um 3 bis max. 4 Sekunden.


lg


----------



## mattinator (26. September 2017)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Workaround:
> Ich *muss* nach *jedem* Neustart von win10 den Client neu installieren, sonst brechen die WUs mit dem CL(-5) Fehler ab.


Ggf. hilft die generelle Deaktivierung der automatischen Aktualisierung der Gerätertreiber:
- System, Erweiterte Systemeinstellungen, Hardware, Geräteinstallationseinstellungen:
  o Nein (Ihr Gerät funktioniert u.U. nicht wie erwartet)
(s.a. z.B. Windows 10: Automatische Treiber-Updates deaktivieren) Ob es funktioniert, habe ich noch nicht probiert, bin zu Hause fast nur noch im Linux unterwegs.


----------



## foldinghomealone (26. September 2017)

ist bei mir schon deaktiviert...


----------



## Grestorn (26. September 2017)

Ich hab mit Win10 auf meiner 1080Ti das Problem nicht. Der NV-Treiber (nvcontainer.dll) crashed ab und an, wenn ich das RAM zu hoch takte (+400) (wie ich nach langem Suchen feststellen musste), wenn ich das unterlasse, sieht alles fein aus. 

FAHControl crashed aber hin und wieder. Was aber folgenlos bleibt.


----------



## Jobsti84 (26. September 2017)

Also heute habe ich echt schlechte WU's erwischt, für mein Verhältnis fehlen da 100-150k gesamt (habe 550-600k normal).

Achso, von 16 arbeitenden Slots, laufen 3 Stück nur mit Alzheimer Projekten,
das waren die Tage schon mal mehr


----------



## Ramonx56 (26. September 2017)

Wenn wir so weiter machen sind wohl bald keine Alzheimer WUs mehr da


----------



## Terracresta (27. September 2017)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2017: Gigabyte-Faltwoche zum Weltalzheimertag mit tollen Preisen*

Wie viele kWhs habt ihr schon verbraten? Da kommen Amerikaner, Chinesen etc wesentlich günstiger weg als wir bei der Strompreisabzocke für Privatpersonen hierzulande.


----------



## nfsgame (27. September 2017)

Schön Stromausfall die Nacht gegen 22:00 Uhr gehabt und drei Rechner standen bis eben still... Schade...


----------



## binär-11110110111 (27. September 2017)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2017: Gigabyte-Faltwoche zum Weltalzheimertag mit tollen Preisen*



Terracresta schrieb:


> Wie viele kWhs habt ihr schon verbraten? Da kommen Amerikaner, Chinesen etc wesentlich günstiger weg als wir bei der Strompreisabzocke für Privatpersonen hierzulande.



Mein zweimonatlicher Abschlag beträgt 219,00 €   ... wobei die EEG-Umlage satte 21% ausmacht, gefolgt von der Netznutzung mit 19,5%, der Umsatzsteuer mit 19 %. des Weiteren folgen: KWK-Umlage, Stromsteuer, Offshore-Haftungsumlage, Umlage Abschaltbare Lasten, §19 Strom NEV-Umlage, Netznutzung, Messstellenbetrieb, Messdienstleistung, Netzabrechnung und Konzessionsabgaben ergeben: 71,52% = 855,55€ reine Steuern und Umlagen im Jahr oder 142,59€ alle zwei Monate bzw. 76€ reine Stromkosten.


----------



## SimonSlowfood (27. September 2017)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2017: Gigabyte-Faltwoche zum Weltalzheimertag mit tollen Preisen*



binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Mein zweimonatlicher Abschlag beträgt 219,00 €   ... wobei die EEG-Umlage satte 21% ausmacht, gefolgt von der Netznutzung mit 19,5%, der Umsatzsteuer mit 19 %. des Weiteren folgen: KWK-Umlage, Stromsteuer, Offshore-Haftungsumlage, Umlage Abschaltbare Lasten, §19 Strom NEV-Umlage, Netznutzung, Messstellenbetrieb, Messdienstleistung, Netzabrechnung und Konzessionsabgaben ergeben: 71,52% = 855,55€ reine Steuern und Umlagen im Jahr oder 142,59€ alle zwei Monate bzw. 76€ reine Stromkosten.



Nur fürs folding? 

Ich verbrate mit meinem 24/7 folder im Monat ca 50 kWh.
Der gaming Rechner sollte während der Woche vermmutlich so bei 4,8 kWh/Tag liegen.


----------



## Bumblebee (27. September 2017)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Schön Stromausfall die Nacht gegen 22:00 Uhr gehabt und drei Rechner standen bis eben still... Schade...



War kalt im Zimmer - gelle??


----------



## binär-11110110111 (27. September 2017)

SimonSlowfood schrieb:


> Nur fürs folding?
> Ich verbrate mit meinem 24/7 folder im Monat ca 50 kWh.
> Der gaming Rechner sollte während der Woche vermmutlich so bei 4,8 kWh/Tag liegen.



Neee, für alles zusammen. Dennoch habe ich das 24/ 7 aufgegeben (außer derzeit, wegen der Aktion) und bin auf 12/24/7 gewechselt, um in weiteren Verlauf wieder auf unter 200€ zu kommen. Nur auf die GPU bezogen verbrauche ich somit ca. 43KWh im Monat.



foldinghomealone schrieb:


> In diesem Forum wollen wir doch die Vorzüge des Faltens erörtern um noch letzte Gewinnspielteilnehmer zu erreichen.Den Rest am Besten in der RuKa erörtern



Gut, dann bitte alle entspr. Komm's ab Terracresta 08.26 Uhr in die Rumpelkammer verschieben !


----------



## nfsgame (27. September 2017)

Die drei stehen nicht bei mir zuhause - das war ja das Problem dabei .


----------



## SimonSlowfood (27. September 2017)

Da ich nicht weiß ob ich den Homeserver in der neuen Wohnung an einen Platz stellen kann wo er nicht stört wenn er faltet, stellt sich jetzt die Frage: Kann ich meinen Gaming Rechner nutzen und die 1050 Ti einfach dazu stecken und falten lassen so lang er an ist?


----------



## harley765 (27. September 2017)

und ich habe bei 5 Grad Aussentemp die ganze Nacht das Fenster weit offen. Die Nachbarn werden auch denken...


----------



## ebastler (27. September 2017)

Wenn du noch 1-2 CPU Threads übrig hast die sonst nicht ausgelastet werden und dein Netzteil eine weitere GPU schafft, sehe ich da kein Problem 
Du kannst ja auch nur den einen GPU slot auf pause-on-start = false stellen und alle anderen auf true.

Dann machen deine normale GPU und die CPU nicht mit und du kannst mit denen normal spielen.


----------



## foldinghomealone (27. September 2017)

harley765 schrieb:


> und ich habe bei 5 Grad Aussentemp die ganze Nacht das Fenster weit offen. Die Nachbarn werden auch denken...


Mach ich auch grad so, so dass da nix throttelt...



SimonSlowfood schrieb:


> Da ich nicht weiß ob ich den Homeserver in der neuen Wohnung an einen Platz stellen kann wo er nicht stört wenn er faltet, stellt sich jetzt die Frage: Kann ich meinen Gaming Rechner nutzen und die 1050 Ti einfach dazu stecken und falten lassen so lang er an ist?



Ist denn die 1050 Ti so laut, dass sie stört?



foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Natürlich gibt es kein Board mit 15-fach x4. Aber es gibt PCIe-Splitter, da kann man aus einem x16 2x8 machen usw.





Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Folding bitte mal Quellen, Knight sucht schon, ich auch.



Nennt sich PCIE Bifurcation. 
Empfehlungen zu Adaptern hab ich jetzt keine.


----------



## Bumblebee (27. September 2017)

SimonSlowfood schrieb:


> Da ich nicht weiß ob ich den Homeserver in der neuen Wohnung an einen Platz stellen kann wo er nicht stört wenn er faltet, stellt sich jetzt die Frage: Kann ich meinen Gaming Rechner nutzen und die 1050 Ti einfach dazu stecken und falten lassen so lang er an ist?



Du meinst zu deiner GTX970 dazustecken??
Hab ich noch nie versucht - kannst ja mal ausprobieren
Ich könnte mir allerdings vorstellen, dass sich die beiden Generationen "beissen"


----------



## cann0nf0dder (27. September 2017)

harley765 schrieb:


> und ich habe bei 5 Grad Aussentemp die ganze Nacht das Fenster weit offen. Die Nachbarn werden auch denken...



ist in meinem Computerzimmer eigentlich immer auf ... im Winter lass ich die Kiste laufen damit die Wakü nicht einfriert ... 
ka wo die Gefriertemperatur mit dem inno Korrosionsschutz liegen ... ist  zwar ähnlich zu g48 aber ..... ka


----------



## ebastler (27. September 2017)

Ne Weile konnte man doch AMD und nvidia in einem System betreiben, und verschiedene Generationen mixen (neuere nvidia als GPU, ältere nvidia als PhysX GPU) war bei Spielern auch mal verbreitet und lief eigentlich.

Ich denke da soltle es fürs Folden nicht all zu anders aussehen


----------



## SimonSlowfood (27. September 2017)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Ist denn die 1050 Ti so laut, dass sie stört?



Wenn es ruhig ist ja, dann hört man deutlich das rauschen der Lüfter (weniger al 40% Drehzahl geht unter Linux leider nicht, ist wohl im BIOS der zotac 1050Ti so verankert).  Wenn ich den Homeserver nur  im geplanten Arbeitszimmer aufstellen kann ist das blöd, da meine besser Hälfte da im gegensatz zu mir wirklich arbeitet (Lehrerin).



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Du meinst zu deiner GTX970 dazustecken??
> Hab ich noch nie versucht - kannst ja mal ausprobieren
> Ich könnte mir allerdings vorstellen, dass sich die beiden Generationen "beissen"



Genau, die soll einfach im  PCIe 2.0 x16 (*x4*) Slot stecken und falten während ich am zocken bin. CPU Threads hab ich normal genügend über beim R5 1600X. Netzteil ist ein 400W beQuiet verbaut, sollte auch passen. die 1050Ti braucht nur ~ 70W. Restlicher Gaming Rechner siehe Sig


----------



## foldinghomealone (27. September 2017)

SimonSlowfood schrieb:


> Wenn es ruhig ist ja, dann hört man deutlich das rauschen der Lüfter (weniger al 40% Drehzahl geht unter Linux leider nicht, ist wohl im BIOS der zotac 1050Ti so verankert).  Wenn ich den Homeserver nur  im geplanten Arbeitszimmer aufstellen kann ist das blöd, da meine besser Hälfte da im gegensatz zu mir wirklich arbeitet (Lehrerin).


Und es sind nicht die Gehäuselüfter oder das Netzteil?


----------



## arcDaniel (27. September 2017)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2017: Gigabyte-Faltwoche zum Weltalzheimertag mit tollen Preisen*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> ...
> _Offtopic:_
> 
> Dafür ist unser Stromnetz auch stabil, das kostet. Willst Du wie in China wöchentlich Stromausfälle haben,
> ...



Dann schau dir mal dir Strompreise von Belgien, Frankreich oder bei mir in Luxemburg an. Ich bedauere euch in Deutschland dann doch schon etwas.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SimonSlowfood (27. September 2017)

Ist definitiv die Zotac, hatten das Thema hier ja schon mal Anfang des Jahres. Hab dann eben die Nvidia Lüftersteuerung hinbekommen unter linux aber meine kommandos mit 30% Drehzahl werden zwar angenommen aber weniger wie 40% liegen nie an.  Ohne Grafikkarte hat der Server auch kaum einen laut von sich gegeben, außer das Backup lief gerade, dan nwaren die HDDs zu hören.


----------



## Bumblebee (27. September 2017)

SimonSlowfood schrieb:


> .... Genau, die soll einfach im  PCIe 2.0 x16 (*x4*) Slot stecken und falten während ich am zocken bin. CPU Threads hab ich normal genügend über beim R5 1600X. Netzteil ist ein 400W beQuiet verbaut, sollte auch passen. die 1050Ti braucht nur ~ 70W. Restlicher Gaming Rechner siehe Sig



Ah, ok, unter diesen Umständen sollte es ziemlich sicher *keine* Probleme geben
Ich meinte natürlich *beide *Karten sind am Falten


----------



## foldinghomealone (27. September 2017)

SimonSlowfood schrieb:


> Ist definitiv die Zotac, hatten das Thema hier ja schon mal Anfang des Jahres. Hab dann eben die Nvidia Lüftersteuerung hinbekommen unter linux aber meine kommandos mit 30% Drehzahl werden zwar angenommen aber weniger wie 40% liegen nie an.  Ohne Grafikkarte hat der Server auch kaum einen laut von sich gegeben, außer das Backup lief gerade, dan nwaren die HDDs zu hören.



Falls das mit der 1050 Ti faltend im Gamer klappt, wäre es dann auch nicht sinnvoll, gleich den gesamten Homeserver in den Gamer zu integrieren?
Aber das nur als Hinweis, muss hier nicht ausführlich diskutiert werden.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (27. September 2017)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2017: Gigabyte-Faltwoche zum Weltalzheimertag mit tollen Preisen*



arcDaniel schrieb:


> Dann schau dir mal dir Strompreise von Belgien, Frankreich oder bei mir in Luxemburg an. Ich bedauere euch in Deutschland dann doch schon etwas.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro



ich würde unseren Strompreis wohl zahlen, manches finde ich da durchaus sinnvoll aber wir müssen halt für die ganzen groß und mittel industriellen speichellecker noch die eeg umlage mitfinanzieren ..... ich bedauere uns dafür das wir so lobbyhörige Politiker haben


----------



## foldinghomealone (27. September 2017)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2017: Gigabyte-Faltwoche zum Weltalzheimertag mit tollen Preisen*

Wie schon gesagt, hier bitte die Neufalter motivieren und nicht abschrecken 
Bitte gerne in der RuKa weitermachen


----------



## SimonSlowfood (27. September 2017)

Nein, das 24/7 folding wäre dann vorbei, es würde allerdings die 1050Ti immer dann falten wenn ich eh am rechner sitze, ohne dass ich eingeschränkt bin was das spielen angeht. Wobei man dann auch überlegen kann beide Karten falten zu lassen wenn eh nur geidelt wird. Nur bei der Kühlung müsste man dann schauen ob sich alles im Rahmen hält.

Also der Gamer steht ebenfalls im Arbeitszimmer dann. 

Aber das ist alles noch nicht sicher, mal sehen wo der Homeserver dann am schluss stehen wird. vielleicht findet sich ein platz in der Abstellkammer dann bleibt alles so wie's ist.


----------



## Grestorn (27. September 2017)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2017: Gigabyte-Faltwoche zum Weltalzheimertag mit tollen Preisen*



cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> ich würde unseren Strompreis wohl zahlen, manches finde ich da durchaus sinnvoll aber wir müssen halt für die ganzen groß und mittel industriellen speichellecker noch die eeg umlage mitfinanzieren ..... ich bedauere uns dafür das wir so lobbyhörige Politiker haben



Die Industriellen Speichellecker legen ihre Kosten auf die Verbraucher um, bzw., wenn sie Konkurenz haben, die ihren Strom nicht in D beziehen, gehen einfach pleite oder verlegen ihre Produktion auch ins Ausland.

Grundsätzlich gebe ich Dir schon recht, dass Lobbys oft zu viel Einfluss haben. Aber so ganz einfach schwarz/weiß ist die Welt nun auch nicht. Jede Maßnahme in der Politik hat Folgen, gewollte und ungewollte. Es ist nicht ganz so einfach, die gewollten gegen die ungewollten, die oft auch nicht so offensichtlich sind, abzuwägen.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (27. September 2017)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2017: Gigabyte-Faltwoche zum Weltalzheimertag mit tollen Preisen*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Die Industriellen Speichellecker legen ihre Kosten auf die Verbraucher um, bzw., wenn sie Konkurenz haben, die ihren Strom nicht in D beziehen, gehen einfach pleite oder verlegen ihre Produktion auch ins Ausland.
> 
> Grundsätzlich gebe ich Dir schon recht, dass Lobbys oft zu viel Einfluss haben. Aber so ganz einfach schwarz/weiß ist die Welt nun auch nicht. Jede Maßnahme in der Politik hat Folgen, gewollte und ungewollte. Es ist nicht ganz so einfach, die gewollten gegen die ungewollten, die oft auch nicht so offensichtlich sind, abzuwägen.



klar war das extrem kurzgefasst, aber zusätzlich zu fehlenden Stromtrassen, dem immer noch subventionierten Kohleabbau zur Stromerzeugung, den extrem hohen Quecksilberwerten die dadurch resultieren und der nun anstehenden Erweiterung der EEG Befreiung  empfinde ich das ganze trotzdem als sehr Lobbygesteuert


----------



## Rarek (27. September 2017)

ach na toll...

heute gegen 1400 bei nem geplanten neustart hat sich der client auf meinem GPU server verabschiedet... selbst neuinstallieren brachte auf die schnelle nichts
nun gut... er hat ja weningstens die woche über gefaltet... die 12h machen den Kohl nu auch nimmer fett, wa?


----------



## foldinghomealone (27. September 2017)

Um das 100Mio Durchschnittsziel zu erreichen brauchen wir alle Punkte die wir zusammenkratzen können. Z.Zt. sind wir leider etwas drunter...


----------



## harley765 (28. September 2017)

ich.. äh nein der PC gibt noch einmal alles...


----------



## ebastler (28. September 2017)

Bin leider bis morgen unterwegs, also gibt es bis morgen Abend keine Punkte mehr von mir...

Ich werde aber den Laptop etwas mit NaCl Falten lassen.


----------



## Rarek (28. September 2017)

soo... ich lass jetzt noch die letzte WU durchlaufen und stell dann wieder auf BOINC... bis zur nächsten Faltwoche ^^

ich habe dann erfolgreich 243 WU's abgegeben und 5,5M Punkte ereicht - sollte erstmal reichen


----------



## Stefan84 (28. September 2017)

Mein Knecht läuft noch bis mindetens Sonntag weiter durch, danach gönne ich ihm auch erstmal wieder eine kleine Pause...
Damit die Hardware weiß das sie nicht nur zum malochen da ist, sondern auch mal fünfe grade sein lassen kann


----------



## harley765 (28. September 2017)

Mein Knecht geht in ca. einer Stunde in die Pause.
Ich denke Arbeitsrechtlich ist es mehr als grenzwürdig seine Untergebenen eine Woche lang ohne Unterbruch arbeiten zu lassen.
Hoffe doch da geht keiner vor Arbeitsgericht..


----------



## harley765 (28. September 2017)

Licht gelöscht..


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (28. September 2017)

So Jungs, ich verabschiede mich wieder, bis irgendwann die nächste Faltwoche anläuft ... Sollte nix dazwischen kommen, bin ich wieder dabei 

Au revoir


----------



## foldinghomealone (28. September 2017)

Schön, dass ihr mitgemacht hast. Bis bald


----------



## ShaneGoozeman (28. September 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

mir wurde gesagt das ich bei Problemen hier richtig wäre...

Ich bin das zweite Mal dabei und hab mir Vorgestern den NACI Client wieder eingerichtet. Er startete sofort und hatte auch alle Threads der CPU sowie die GPU ordentlich erkannt. Nachdem die CPU aber max zwei WU's gemacht hatte  stellte sie ihren Dienst beim falten ein. Status ist ready aber der Download scheint nicht zustarten wenn ich das richtig deute. Bin da leider auch nicht so mega firm bei dem Thema.

wäre schön wenn sich jemand meiner annehmen könnte.

Danke schon ml im Voraus


----------



## nfsgame (28. September 2017)

Hau mal den Abschnitt vom Logfile hier rein...


----------



## kampfschaaaf (28. September 2017)

Hallo Community, 

die 3 Vega nebst Fredrippa werden jetzt finishen und die 3 FoPaSa GTX werden weiterackern... Allerdings sinkt mein Output dadurch deutlich. Wir haben dieses Mal wirklich immens viel geschafft und einen Platz im Weltrang gut gemacht! Ich hoffe, ich konnte fett beisteuern und werde auch beim nächsten Mal wieder mit "erhöhtem" Einsatz mitmachen.

Gut Falt,
faltschaaaf


----------



## foldinghomealone (28. September 2017)

ShaneGoozeman schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Ich bin das zweite Mal dabei und hab mir Vorgestern den NACI Client wieder eingerichtet. Er startete sofort und hatte auch alle Threads der CPU sowie die GPU ordentlich erkannt. Nachdem die CPU aber max zwei WU's gemacht hatte  stellte sie ihren Dienst beim falten ein. Status ist ready aber der Download scheint nicht zustarten wenn ich das richtig deute. Bin da leider auch nicht so mega firm bei dem Thema.
> ...



Was meinst du mit NaCl-Client? NaCl ist Chrome-basiert und funktioniert nur mit CPU.
GPUs werden nur durch den FAHclient unterstützt.

Wieviele CPU-Threads sind denn der GPU und CPU zugewiesen?


----------



## foldinghomealone (28. September 2017)

kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Hallo Community,
> 
> die 3 Vega nebst Fredrippa werden jetzt finishen und die 3 FoPaSa GTX werden weiterackern... Allerdings sinkt mein Output dadurch deutlich...


Da bin ich ja froh, hab schon befürchtet, du überholst mich noch 
Jetzt ernsthaft: Wir werden deine Leistung vermissen!!!



kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Wir haben dieses Mal wirklich immens viel geschafft und einen Platz im Weltrang gut gemacht! Ich hoffe, ich konnte fett beisteuern und werde auch beim nächsten Mal wieder mit "erhöhtem" Einsatz mitmachen.
> 
> Gut Falt,
> faltschaaaf


Ich freu mich schon wieder darauf...


----------



## ShaneGoozeman (28. September 2017)

Spoiler



*********************** Log Started 2017-09-28T11:07:26Z ***********************
11:07:26:************************* Folding@home Client *************************
11:07:26:      Website: Front Page - Folding@home
11:07:26:    Copyright: (c) 2009-2014 Stanford University
11:07:26:       Author: Joseph Coffland <joseph@cauldrondevelopment.com>
11:07:26:         Args: --open-web-control
11:07:26:       Config: <none>
11:07:26:******************************** Build ********************************
11:07:26:      Version: 7.4.4
11:07:26:         Date: Mar 4 2014
11:07:26:         Time: 20:26:54
11:07:26:      SVN Rev: 4130
11:07:26:       Branch: fah/trunk/client
11:07:26:     Compiler: Intel(R) C++ MSVC 1500 mode 1200
11:07:26:      Options: /TP /nologo /EHa /Qdiag-disable:4297,4103,1786,279 /Ox -arch:SSE
11:07:26:               /QaxSSE2,SSE3,SSSE3,SSE4.1,SSE4.2 /Qopenmp /Qrestrict /MT /Qmkl
11:07:26:     Platform: win32 XP
11:07:26:         Bits: 32
11:07:26:         Mode: Release
11:07:26:******************************* System ********************************
11:07:26:          CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3930K CPU @ 3.20GHz
11:07:26:       CPU ID: GenuineIntel Family 6 Model 45 Stepping 7
11:07:26:         CPUs: 12
11:07:26:       Memory: 15.94GiB
11:07:26:  Free Memory: 13.33GiB
11:07:26:      Threads: WINDOWS_THREADS
11:07:26:   OS Version: 6.2
11:07:26:  Has Battery: false
11:07:26:   On Battery: false
11:07:26:   UTC Offset: 2
11:07:26:          PID: 8804
11:07:26:          CWD: C:/Users/Goozeman/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient
11:07:26:           OS: Windows 10 Pro
11:07:26:      OS Arch: AMD64
11:07:26:         GPUs: 1
11:07:26:        GPU 0: ATI:5 Hawaii [Radeon R9 200X Series]
11:07:26:         CUDA: Not detected
11:07:26:Win32 Service: false
11:07:26:***********************************************************************
11:07:26:<config>
11:07:26:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
11:07:26:</config>
11:07:26:Connecting to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80
11:07:27:Updated GPUs.txt
11:07:27:Read GPUs.txt
11:07:27:Trying to access database...
11:07:27:Successfully acquired database lock
11:07:27:Enabled folding slot 00: PAUSED cpu:10 (not configured)
11:07:27:Enabled folding slot 01: PAUSED gpu:0:Hawaii [Radeon R9 200/300X Series] (not configured)
11:07:33:16:127.0.0.1:New Web connection
11:08:28:Saving configuration to config.xml
11:08:28:<config>
11:08:28:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
11:08:28:  <slot id='0' type='CPU'/>
11:08:28:  <slot id='1' type='GPU'/>
11:08:28:</config>
11:08:28:Set client configured
11:08:28:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:8080
11:08:28:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:8080
11:08:29:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:8080
11:08:29:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:80
11:08:29:WU00:FS00:Assigned to work server 155.247.166.219
11:08:29:WU00:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: READY cpu:10 from 155.247.166.219
11:08:29:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 155.247.166.219:8080
11:08:30:WU01:FS01:Assigned to work server 171.67.108.157
11:08:30:WU01:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: READY gpu:0:Hawaii [Radeon R9 200/300X Series] from 171.67.108.157
11:08:30:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.157:8080
11:08:30:WU00:FS00ownloading 338.55KiB
11:08:30:WU01:FS01ownloading 5.16MiB
11:08:31:WU00:FS00ownload complete
11:08:31:WU00:FS00:Received Unit: id:00 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:13729 run:19 clone:13 gen:15 core:0xa7 unit:0x000000140002894b58fd7428b1b42b80
11:08:31:WU00:FS00ownloading core from http://fahwebx.stanford.edu/cores/Win32/AMD64/AVX/Core_a7.fah
11:08:31:WU00:FS00:Connecting to fahwebx.stanford.edu:80
11:08:31:WU00:FS00:FahCore a7: Downloading 7.35MiB
11:08:32:WU01:FS01ownload complete
11:08:32:WU01:FS01:Received Unit: id:01 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:9415 run:2684 clone:2 gen:3 core:0x21 unit:0x00000003ab436c9d585e06e2ed976562
11:08:32:WU01:FS01ownloading core from http://fahwebx.stanford.edu/cores/Win32/AMD64/ATI/R600/Core_21.fah
11:08:32:WU01:FS01:Connecting to fahwebx.stanford.edu:80
11:08:32:WU01:FS01:FahCore 21: Downloading 3.48MiB
11:08:36:WU00:FS00:FahCore a7: Download complete
11:08:37:WU00:FS00:Valid core signature
11:08:37:WU00:FS00:Unpacked 13.14MiB to cores/fahwebx.stanford.edu/cores/Win32/AMD64/AVX/Core_a7.fah/FahCore_a7.exe
11:08:37:WU00:FS00:Unpacked 72.16KiB to cores/fahwebx.stanford.edu/cores/Win32/AMD64/AVX/Core_a7.fah/libbz2-1.dll
11:08:37:WU00:FS00:Unpacked 2.17MiB to cores/fahwebx.stanford.edu/cores/Win32/AMD64/AVX/Core_a7.fah/libeay32.dll
11:08:37:WU00:FS00:Unpacked 154.79KiB to cores/fahwebx.stanford.edu/cores/Win32/AMD64/AVX/Core_a7.fah/libexpat-1.dll
11:08:37:WU00:FS00:Unpacked 2.11MiB to cores/fahwebx.stanford.edu/cores/Win32/AMD64/AVX/Core_a7.fah/libfftw3f-3.dll
11:08:37:WU00:FS00:Unpacked 406.90KiB to cores/fahwebx.stanford.edu/cores/Win32/AMD64/AVX/Core_a7.fah/ssleay32.dll
11:08:37:WU00:FS00:Unpacked 88.13KiB to cores/fahwebx.stanford.edu/cores/Win32/AMD64/AVX/Core_a7.fah/zlib1.dll
11:08:37:WU00:FS00:Unpacked 81.28KiB to cores/fahwebx.stanford.edu/cores/Win32/AMD64/AVX/Core_a7.fah/libgcc_s_seh-1.dll
11:08:37:WU00:FS00:Unpacked 55.64KiB to cores/fahwebx.stanford.edu/cores/Win32/AMD64/AVX/Core_a7.fah/libwinpthread-1.dll
11:08:37:WU00:FS00:Unpacked 1.35MiB to cores/fahwebx.stanford.edu/cores/Win32/AMD64/AVX/Core_a7.fah/libstdc++-6.dll
11:08:37:WU00:FS00:Starting
11:08:37:WU00:FS00:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Goozeman/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/fahwebx.stanford.edu/cores/Win32/AMD64/AVX/Core_a7.fah/FahCore_a7.exe -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 8804 -checkpoint 15 -np 10
11:08:37:WU00:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 6860
11:08:37:WU00:FS00:Core PID:10236
11:08:37:WU00:FS00:FahCore 0xa7 started
11:08:37:WU01:FS01:FahCore 21: Download complete
11:08:37:WU01:FS01:Valid core signature
11:08:37:WU01:FS01:Unpacked 11.81MiB to cores/fahwebx.stanford.edu/cores/Win32/AMD64/ATI/R600/Core_21.fah/FahCore_21.exe
11:08:37:WU01:FS01:Starting
11:08:37:WU01:FS01:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Goozeman/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/fahwebx.stanford.edu/cores/Win32/AMD64/ATI/R600/Core_21.fah/FahCore_21.exe -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 8804 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor ati
11:08:37:WU01:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 5416
11:08:37:WU00:FS00:0xa7:*********************** Log Started 2017-09-28T11:08:37Z ***********************
11:08:37:WU00:FS00:0xa7:************************** Gromacs Folding@home Core ***************************
11:08:37:WU00:FS00:0xa7:       Type: 0xa7
11:08:37:WU00:FS00:0xa7:       Core: Gromacs
11:08:37:WU00:FS00:0xa7:    Website: Front Page - Folding@home
11:08:37:WU00:FS00:0xa7:  Copyright: (c) 2009-2016 Stanford University
11:08:37:WU00:FS00:0xa7:     Author: Joseph Coffland <joseph@cauldrondevelopment.com>
11:08:37:WU00:FS00:0xa7:       Args: -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 6860 -checkpoint 15 -np
11:08:37:WU00:FS00:0xa7:             10
11:08:37:WU00:FS00:0xa7:     Config: <none>
11:08:37:WU00:FS00:0xa7:************************************ Build *************************************
11:08:37:WU01:FS01:Core PID:3132
11:08:37:WU00:FS00:0xa7:    Version: 0.0.11
11:08:37:WU01:FS01:FahCore 0x21 started
11:08:37:WU00:FS00:0xa7:       Date: Sep 21 2016
11:08:37:WU00:FS00:0xa7:       Time: 01:43:48
11:08:37:WU00:FS00:0xa7: Repository: Git
11:08:37:WU00:FS00:0xa7:   Revision: 957bd90e68d95ddcf1594dc15ff6c64cc4555146
11:08:37:WU00:FS00:0xa7:     Branch: master
11:08:37:WU00:FS00:0xa7:   Compiler: GNU 4.2.1 Compatible Clang 3.9.0 (trunk 274080)
11:08:37:WU00:FS00:0xa7:    Options: -std=gnu++98 -O3 -funroll-loops -ffast-math -mfpmath=sse
11:08:37:WU00:FS00:0xa7:             -fno-unsafe-math-optimizations -msse2 -I/mingw64/include
11:08:37:WU00:FS00:0xa7:             -Wno-inconsistent-dllimport -Wno-parentheses-equality
11:08:37:WU00:FS00:0xa7:             -Wno-deprecated-register -Wno-unused-local-typedef
11:08:37:WU00:FS00:0xa7:   Platform: linux2 4.6.0-1-amd64
11:08:37:WU00:FS00:0xa7:       Bits: 64
11:08:37:WU00:FS00:0xa7:       Mode: Release
11:08:37:WU00:FS00:0xa7:       SIMD: avx_256
11:08:37:WU00:FS00:0xa7:************************************ System ************************************
11:08:37:WU00:FS00:0xa7:        CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3930K CPU @ 3.20GHz
11:08:37:WU00:FS00:0xa7:     CPU ID: GenuineIntel Family 6 Model 45 Stepping 7
11:08:37:WU00:FS00:0xa7:       CPUs: 12
11:08:37:WU00:FS00:0xa7:     Memory: 15.94GiB
11:08:37:WU00:FS00:0xa7:Free Memory: 12.46GiB
11:08:37:WU00:FS00:0xa7:    Threads: WINDOWS_THREADS
11:08:37:WU00:FS00:0xa7: OS Version: 6.2
11:08:37:WU00:FS00:0xa7:Has Battery: false
11:08:37:WU00:FS00:0xa7: On Battery: false
11:08:37:WU00:FS00:0xa7: UTC Offset: 2
11:08:37:WU00:FS00:0xa7:        PID: 10236
11:08:37:WU00:FS00:0xa7:        CWD: C:\Users\Goozeman\AppData\Roaming\FAHClient\work
11:08:37:WU00:FS00:0xa7:         OS: Windows 10 Pro
11:08:37:WU00:FS00:0xa7:    OS Arch: AMD64
11:08:37:WU00:FS00:0xa7:********************************************************************************
11:08:37:WU00:FS00:0xa7roject: 13729 (Run 19, Clone 13, Gen 15)
11:08:37:WU00:FS00:0xa7:Unit: 0x000000140002894b58fd7428b1b42b80
11:08:37:WU00:FS00:0xa7:Reading tar file core.xml
11:08:37:WU00:FS00:0xa7:Reading tar file frame15.tpr
11:08:37:WU00:FS00:0xa7igital signatures verified
11:08:37:WU00:FS00:0xa7:Calling: mdrun -s frame15.tpr -o frame15.trr -cpt 15 -nt 10
11:08:37:WU00:FS00:0xa7:Steps: first=37500000 total=2500000
11:08:38:WU01:FS01:0x21:*********************** Log Started 2017-09-28T11:08:37Z ***********************
11:08:38:WU01:FS01:0x21roject: 9415 (Run 2684, Clone 2, Gen 3)
11:08:38:WU01:FS01:0x21:Unit: 0x00000003ab436c9d585e06e2ed976562
11:08:38:WU01:FS01:0x21:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
11:08:38:WU01:FS01:0x21:Machine: 1
11:08:38:WU01:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file core.xml
11:08:38:WU01:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file integrator.xml
11:08:38:WU01:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file state.xml
11:08:38:WU01:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file system.xml
11:08:38:WU01:FS01:0x21igital signatures verified
11:08:38:WU01:FS01:0x21:Folding@home GPU Core21 Folding@home Core
11:08:38:WU01:FS01:0x21:Version 0.0.18
11:08:38:WU00:FS00:0xa7:Completed 1 out of 2500000 steps (0%)
11:08:43:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 0 out of 6250000 steps (0%)
11:08:43:WU01:FS01:0x21:Temperature control disabled. Requirements: single Nvidia GPU, tmax must be < 110 and twait >= 900
11:08:50:FS00:Shutting core down
11:08:50:WU00:FS00:0xa7:WARNING:Console control signal 1 on PID 10236
11:08:50:WU00:FS00:0xa7:Exiting, please wait. . .
11:08:50:WU00:FS00:0xa7:Folding@home Core Shutdown: INTERRUPTED
11:08:51:WU00:FS00:FahCore returned: INTERRUPTED (102 = 0x66)
11:08:51:WU00:FS00:Starting
11:08:51:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Changed SMP threads from 10 to 11 this can cause some work units to fail
11:08:51:WU00:FS00:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Goozeman/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/fahwebx.stanford.edu/cores/Win32/AMD64/AVX/Core_a7.fah/FahCore_a7.exe -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 8804 -checkpoint 15 -np 11
11:08:51:WU00:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 8048
11:08:51:WU00:FS00:Core PID:8684
11:08:51:WU00:FS00:FahCore 0xa7 started
11:08:51:WU00:FS00:0xa7:*********************** Log Started 2017-09-28T11:08:51Z ***********************
11:08:51:WU00:FS00:0xa7:************************** Gromacs Folding@home Core ***************************
11:08:51:WU00:FS00:0xa7:       Type: 0xa7
11:08:51:WU00:FS00:0xa7:       Core: Gromacs
11:08:51:WU00:FS00:0xa7:    Website: Front Page - Folding@home
11:08:51:WU00:FS00:0xa7:  Copyright: (c) 2009-2016 Stanford University
11:08:51:WU00:FS00:0xa7:     Author: Joseph Coffland <joseph@cauldrondevelopment.com>
11:08:51:WU00:FS00:0xa7:       Args: -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 8048 -checkpoint 15 -np
11:08:51:WU00:FS00:0xa7:             11
11:08:51:WU00:FS00:0xa7:     Config: <none>
11:08:51:WU00:FS00:0xa7:************************************ Build *************************************
11:08:51:WU00:FS00:0xa7:    Version: 0.0.11
11:08:51:WU00:FS00:0xa7:       Date: Sep 21 2016
11:08:51:WU00:FS00:0xa7:       Time: 01:43:48
11:08:51:WU00:FS00:0xa7: Repository: Git
11:08:51:WU00:FS00:0xa7:   Revision: 957bd90e68d95ddcf1594dc15ff6c64cc4555146
11:08:51:WU00:FS00:0xa7:     Branch: master
11:08:51:WU00:FS00:0xa7:   Compiler: GNU 4.2.1 Compatible Clang 3.9.0 (trunk 274080)
11:08:51:WU00:FS00:0xa7:    Options: -std=gnu++98 -O3 -funroll-loops -ffast-math -mfpmath=sse
11:08:51:WU00:FS00:0xa7:             -fno-unsafe-math-optimizations -msse2 -I/mingw64/include
11:08:51:WU00:FS00:0xa7:             -Wno-inconsistent-dllimport -Wno-parentheses-equality
11:08:51:WU00:FS00:0xa7:             -Wno-deprecated-register -Wno-unused-local-typedef
11:08:51:WU00:FS00:0xa7:   Platform: linux2 4.6.0-1-amd64
11:08:51:WU00:FS00:0xa7:       Bits: 64
11:08:51:WU00:FS00:0xa7:       Mode: Release
11:08:51:WU00:FS00:0xa7:       SIMD: avx_256
11:08:51:WU00:FS00:0xa7:************************************ System ************************************
11:08:51:WU00:FS00:0xa7:        CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3930K CPU @ 3.20GHz
11:08:51:WU00:FS00:0xa7:     CPU ID: GenuineIntel Family 6 Model 45 Stepping 7
11:08:51:WU00:FS00:0xa7:       CPUs: 12
11:08:51:WU00:FS00:0xa7:     Memory: 15.94GiB
11:08:51:WU00:FS00:0xa7:Free Memory: 12.57GiB
11:08:51:WU00:FS00:0xa7:    Threads: WINDOWS_THREADS
11:08:51:WU00:FS00:0xa7: OS Version: 6.2
11:08:51:WU00:FS00:0xa7:Has Battery: false
11:08:51:WU00:FS00:0xa7: On Battery: false
11:08:51:WU00:FS00:0xa7: UTC Offset: 2
11:08:51:WU00:FS00:0xa7:        PID: 8684
11:08:51:WU00:FS00:0xa7:        CWD: C:\Users\Goozeman\AppData\Roaming\FAHClient\work
11:08:51:WU00:FS00:0xa7:         OS: Windows 10 Pro
11:08:51:WU00:FS00:0xa7:    OS Arch: AMD64
11:08:51:WU00:FS00:0xa7:********************************************************************************
11:08:51:WU00:FS00:0xa7roject: 13729 (Run 19, Clone 13, Gen 15)
11:08:51:WU00:FS00:0xa7:Unit: 0x000000140002894b58fd7428b1b42b80
11:08:51:WU00:FS00:0xa7igital signatures verified
11:08:51:WU00:FS00:0xa7:Reducing thread count from 11 to 10 to avoid domain decomposition by a prime number > 3
11:08:51:WU00:FS00:0xa7:Calling: mdrun -s frame15.tpr -o frame15.trr -cpi state.cpt -cpt 15 -nt 10 -nt 10
11:08:51:WU00:FS00:0xa7:ERROR:
11:08:51:WU00:FS00:0xa7:ERROR:-------------------------------------------------------
11:08:51:WU00:FS00:0xa7:ERRORrogram GROMACS, VERSION 5.0.4-20160919-669094a-unknown
11:08:51:WU00:FS00:0xa7:ERROR:Source code file: /host/windows-cross-64bit-core-a7-avx-release/gromacs-core/build/gromacs/src/gromacs/commandline/pargs.cpp, line: 680
11:08:51:WU00:FS00:0xa7:ERROR:
11:08:51:WU00:FS00:0xa7:ERROR:Fatal error:
11:08:51:WU00:FS00:0xa7:ERRORouble command line argument -nt
11:08:51:WU00:FS00:0xa7:ERROR:
11:08:51:WU00:FS00:0xa7:ERROR:For more information and tips for troubleshooting, please check the GROMACS
11:08:51:WU00:FS00:0xa7:ERROR:website at http://www.gromacs.org/Documentation/Errors
11:08:51:WU00:FS00:0xa7:ERROR:-------------------------------------------------------
11:08:56:WU00:FS00:0xa7:Steps: first=37500000 total=2500000
11:08:57:WU00:FS00:0xa7:Completed 3222 out of 2500000 steps (0%)
11:08:57:WU00:FS00:0xa7:Saving result file ..\logfile_01.txt
11:08:57:WU00:FS00:0xa7:Saving result file frame15.trr
11:08:57:WU00:FS00:0xa7:Saving result file md.log
11:08:57:WU00:FS00:0xa7:Saving result file science.log
11:08:57:WU00:FS00:0xa7:Saving result file traj_comp.xtc
11:08:57:WU00:FS00:0xa7:Folding@home Core Shutdown: BAD_WORK_UNIT
11:08:58:WARNING:WU00:FS00:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
11:08:58:WU00:FS00:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:13729 run:19 clone:13 gen:15 core:0xa7 unit:0x000000140002894b58fd7428b1b42b80
11:08:58:WU00:FS00:Uploading 982.21KiB to 155.247.166.219
11:08:58:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 155.247.166.219:8080
11:08:58:WU02:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:8080
11:08:59:WARNING:WU02:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.45:8080': Empty work server assignment
11:08:59:WU02:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.35:80
11:08:59:WARNING:WU02:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '171.64.65.35:80': Empty work server assignment
11:08:59:ERROR:WU02:FS00:Exception: Could not get an assignment
11:08:59:WU00:FS00:Upload complete
11:09:00:WU00:FS00:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
11:09:00:WU02:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:8080
11:09:00:WU00:FS00:Cleaning up
11:09:00:WARNING:WU02:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.45:8080': Empty work server assignment
11:09:00:WU02:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.35:80
11:09:01:WARNING:WU02:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '171.64.65.35:80': Empty work server assignment
11:09:01:ERROR:WU02:FS00:Exception: Could not get an assignment
11:09:29:Saving configuration to config.xml
11:09:29:<config>
11:09:29:  <!-- Slot Control -->
11:09:29:  <power v='FULL'/>
11:09:29:
11:09:29:  <!-- User Information -->
11:09:29:  <passkey v='********************************'/>
11:09:29:  <team v='70335'/>
11:09:29:  <user v='ShaneGoozeman'/>
11:09:29:
11:09:29:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
11:09:29:  <slot id='0' type='CPU'/>
11:09:29:  <slot id='1' type='GPU'/>
11:09:29:</config>
11:10:00:WU02:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:8080
11:10:00:WARNING:WU02:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.45:8080': Empty work server assignment
11:10:00:WU02:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.35:80
11:10:01:WARNING:WU02:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '171.64.65.35:80': Empty work server assignment
11:10:01:ERROR:WU02:FS00:Exception: Could not get an assignment
11:10:29:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 62500 out of 6250000 steps (1%)
11:11:37:WU02:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:8080
11:11:38:WARNING:WU02:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.45:8080': Empty work server assignment
11:11:38:WU02:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.35:80
11:11:38:WARNING:WU02:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '171.64.65.35:80': Empty work server assignment
11:11:38:ERROR:WU02:FS00:Exception: Could not get an assignment
11:12:16:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 125000 out of 6250000 steps (2%)
11:14:03:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 187500 out of 6250000 steps (3%)
11:14:14:WU02:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:8080
11:14:15:WARNING:WU02:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.45:8080': Empty work server assignment
11:14:15:WU02:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.35:80
11:14:15:WARNING:WU02:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '171.64.65.35:80': Empty work server assignment
11:14:15:ERROR:WU02:FS00:Exception: Could not get an assignment
11:15:50:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 250000 out of 6250000 steps (4%)
11:17:37:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 312500 out of 6250000 steps (5%)
11:18:28:WU02:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:8080
11:18:29:WARNING:WU02:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.45:8080': Empty work server assignment
11:18:29:WU02:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.35:80
11:18:30:WARNING:WU02:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '171.64.65.35:80': Empty work server assignment
11:18:30:ERROR:WU02:FS00:Exception: Could not get an assignment
11:19:28:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 375000 out of 6250000 steps (6%)
11:21:14:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 437500 out of 6250000 steps (7%)
11:23:00:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 500000 out of 6250000 steps (8%)
11:24:47:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 562500 out of 6250000 steps (9%)
11:25:19:WU02:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:8080
11:25:20:WARNING:WU02:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.45:8080': Empty work server assignment
11:25:20:WU02:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.35:80
11:25:21:WARNING:WU02:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '171.64.65.35:80': Empty work server assignment
11:25:21:ERROR:WU02:FS00:Exception: Could not get an assignment
11:26:35:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 625000 out of 6250000 steps (10%)
11:28:21:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 687500 out of 6250000 steps (11%)
11:30:07:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 750000 out of 6250000 steps (12%)
11:31:55:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 812500 out of 6250000 steps (13%)
11:33:42:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 875000 out of 6250000 steps (14%)
11:35:28:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 937500 out of 6250000 steps (15%)
11:36:25:WU02:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:8080
11:36:26:WARNING:WU02:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.45:8080': Empty work server assignment
11:36:26:WU02:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.35:80
11:36:26:WARNING:WU02:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '171.64.65.35:80': Empty work server assignment
11:36:26:ERROR:WU02:FS00:Exception: Could not get an assignment
11:37:15:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1000000 out of 6250000 steps (16%)
11:39:02:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1062500 out of 6250000 steps (17%)
11:40:49:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1125000 out of 6250000 steps (18%)
11:42:35:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1187500 out of 6250000 steps (19%)
11:44:22:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1250000 out of 6250000 steps (20%)
11:46:09:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1312500 out of 6250000 steps (21%)
11:47:55:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1375000 out of 6250000 steps (22%)
11:49:42:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1437500 out of 6250000 steps (23%)
11:51:28:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1500000 out of 6250000 steps (24%)
11:53:15:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1562500 out of 6250000 steps (25%)
11:54:22:WU02:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:8080
11:54:22:WARNING:WU02:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.45:8080': Empty work server assignment
11:54:22:WU02:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.35:80
11:54:23:WARNING:WU02:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '171.64.65.35:80': Empty work server assignment
11:54:23:ERROR:WU02:FS00:Exception: Could not get an assignment
11:55:02:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1625000 out of 6250000 steps (26%)
11:56:48:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1687500 out of 6250000 steps (27%)
11:58:35:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1750000 out of 6250000 steps (28%)
12:00:22:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1812500 out of 6250000 steps (29%)
12:02:09:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1875000 out of 6250000 steps (30%)
12:03:56:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1937500 out of 6250000 steps (31%)
12:05:43:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2000000 out of 6250000 steps (32%)
12:07:30:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2062500 out of 6250000 steps (33%)
12:09:17:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2125000 out of 6250000 steps (34%)
12:11:04:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2187500 out of 6250000 steps (35%)
12:12:50:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2250000 out of 6250000 steps (36%)
12:14:38:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2312500 out of 6250000 steps (37%)
12:16:25:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2375000 out of 6250000 steps (38%)
12:18:12:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2437500 out of 6250000 steps (39%)
12:19:58:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2500000 out of 6250000 steps (40%)
12:21:45:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2562500 out of 6250000 steps (41%)
12:23:24:WU02:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:8080
12:23:25:WARNING:WU02:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.45:8080': Empty work server assignment
12:23:25:WU02:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.35:80
12:23:26:WARNING:WU02:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '171.64.65.35:80': Empty work server assignment
12:23:26:ERROR:WU02:FS00:Exception: Could not get an assignment
12:23:32:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2625000 out of 6250000 steps (42%)
12:25:19:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2687500 out of 6250000 steps (43%)
12:27:06:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2750000 out of 6250000 steps (44%)
12:28:53:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2812500 out of 6250000 steps (45%)
12:30:39:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2875000 out of 6250000 steps (46%)
12:32:27:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2937500 out of 6250000 steps (47%)
12:34:14:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3000000 out of 6250000 steps (48%)
12:36:01:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3062500 out of 6250000 steps (49%)
12:37:47:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3125000 out of 6250000 steps (50%)
12:39:34:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3187500 out of 6250000 steps (51%)
12:41:21:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3250000 out of 6250000 steps (52%)
12:43:07:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3312500 out of 6250000 steps (53%)
12:44:54:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3375000 out of 6250000 steps (54%)
12:46:41:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3437500 out of 6250000 steps (55%)
12:48:27:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3500000 out of 6250000 steps (56%)
12:50:15:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3562500 out of 6250000 steps (57%)
12:52:02:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3625000 out of 6250000 steps (58%)
12:53:49:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3687500 out of 6250000 steps (59%)
12:55:35:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3750000 out of 6250000 steps (60%)
12:57:23:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3812500 out of 6250000 steps (61%)
12:59:10:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3875000 out of 6250000 steps (62%)
13:00:57:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3937500 out of 6250000 steps (63%)
13:02:44:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4000000 out of 6250000 steps (64%)
13:04:31:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4062500 out of 6250000 steps (65%)
13:06:18:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4125000 out of 6250000 steps (66%)
13:08:04:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4187500 out of 6250000 steps (67%)
13:09:51:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4250000 out of 6250000 steps (68%)
13:10:23:WU02:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:8080
13:10:24:WARNING:WU02:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.45:8080': Empty work server assignment
13:10:24:WU02:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.35:80
13:10:24:WARNING:WU02:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '171.64.65.35:80': Empty work server assignment
13:10:24:ERROR:WU02:FS00:Exception: Could not get an assignment
13:11:38:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4312500 out of 6250000 steps (69%)
13:13:25:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4375000 out of 6250000 steps (70%)
13:15:12:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4437500 out of 6250000 steps (71%)
13:16:58:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4500000 out of 6250000 steps (72%)
13:18:45:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4562500 out of 6250000 steps (73%)
13:20:33:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4625000 out of 6250000 steps (74%)
13:22:20:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4687500 out of 6250000 steps (75%)
13:24:07:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4750000 out of 6250000 steps (76%)
13:25:54:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4812500 out of 6250000 steps (77%)
13:27:41:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4875000 out of 6250000 steps (78%)
13:29:29:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4937500 out of 6250000 steps (79%)
13:31:16:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 5000000 out of 6250000 steps (80%)
13:33:04:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 5062500 out of 6250000 steps (81%)
13:34:50:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 5125000 out of 6250000 steps (82%)
13:36:37:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 5187500 out of 6250000 steps (83%)
13:38:25:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 5250000 out of 6250000 steps (84%)
13:40:12:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 5312500 out of 6250000 steps (85%)
13:41:59:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 5375000 out of 6250000 steps (86%)
13:43:46:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 5437500 out of 6250000 steps (87%)
13:45:33:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 5500000 out of 6250000 steps (88%)
13:47:20:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 5562500 out of 6250000 steps (89%)
13:49:07:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 5625000 out of 6250000 steps (90%)
13:50:54:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 5687500 out of 6250000 steps (91%)
13:52:40:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 5750000 out of 6250000 steps (92%)
13:54:27:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 5812500 out of 6250000 steps (93%)
13:56:14:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 5875000 out of 6250000 steps (94%)
13:58:00:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 5937500 out of 6250000 steps (95%)
13:59:47:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 6000000 out of 6250000 steps (96%)
14:01:35:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 6062500 out of 6250000 steps (97%)
14:03:21:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 6125000 out of 6250000 steps (98%)
14:05:08:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 6187500 out of 6250000 steps (99%)
14:05:09:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:80
14:05:10:WU00:FS01:Assigned to work server 171.67.108.107
14:05:10:WU00:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: RUNNING gpu:0:Hawaii [Radeon R9 200/300X Series] from 171.67.108.107
14:05:10:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.107:8080
14:05:11:WU00:FS01ownloading 2.75MiB
14:05:12:WU00:FS01ownload complete
14:05:13:WU00:FS01:Received Unit: id:00 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:13902 run:6 clone:5 gen:96 core:0x21 unit:0x00000088ab436c6b58eff32b9d584556
14:05:46:60:127.0.0.1:New Web connection
14:06:56:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 6250000 out of 6250000 steps (100%)
14:06:56:WU01:FS01:0x21:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
14:06:56:WU01:FS01:0x21:Saving result file checkpointState.xml
14:06:56:WU01:FS01:0x21:Saving result file checkpt.crc
14:06:56:WU01:FS01:0x21:Saving result file log.txt
14:06:56:WU01:FS01:0x21:Saving result file positions.xtc
14:06:56:WU01:FS01:0x21:Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
14:06:57:WU01:FS01:FahCore returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
14:06:57:WU01:FS01:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:9415 run:2684 clone:2 gen:3 core:0x21 unit:0x00000003ab436c9d585e06e2ed976562
14:06:57:WU01:FS01:Uploading 7.74MiB to 171.67.108.157
14:06:57:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.157:8080
14:06:57:WU00:FS01:Starting
14:06:57:WU00:FS01:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Goozeman/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/fahwebx.stanford.edu/cores/Win32/AMD64/ATI/R600/Core_21.fah/FahCore_21.exe -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 8804 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor ati
14:06:57:WU00:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 8528
14:06:57:WU00:FS01:Core PID:6572
14:06:57:WU00:FS01:FahCore 0x21 started
14:06:57:WU00:FS01:0x21:*********************** Log Started 2017-09-28T14:06:57Z ***********************
14:06:57:WU00:FS01:0x21roject: 13902 (Run 6, Clone 5, Gen 96)
14:06:57:WU00:FS01:0x21:Unit: 0x00000088ab436c6b58eff32b9d584556
14:06:57:WU00:FS01:0x21:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
14:06:57:WU00:FS01:0x21:Machine: 1
14:06:57:WU00:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file core.xml
14:06:57:WU00:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file integrator.xml
14:06:57:WU00:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file state.xml
14:06:57:WU00:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file system.xml
14:06:57:WU00:FS01:0x21igital signatures verified
14:06:57:WU00:FS01:0x21:Folding@home GPU Core21 Folding@home Core
14:06:57:WU00:FS01:0x21:Version 0.0.18
14:07:00:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 0 out of 12500000 steps (0%)
14:07:00:WU00:FS01:0x21:Temperature control disabled. Requirements: single Nvidia GPU, tmax must be < 110 and twait >= 900
14:07:03:WU01:FS01:Upload 72.68%
14:07:09:WU01:FS01:Upload 73.48%
14:07:14:WU01:FS01:Upload complete
14:07:14:WU01:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
14:07:14:WU01:FS01:Final credit estimate, 32979.00 points
14:07:14:WU01:FS01:Cleaning up
14:09:16:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 125000 out of 12500000 steps (1%)
14:11:32:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 250000 out of 12500000 steps (2%)
14:13:48:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 375000 out of 12500000 steps (3%)
14:16:04:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 500000 out of 12500000 steps (4%)
14:18:20:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 625000 out of 12500000 steps (5%)
14:20:35:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 750000 out of 12500000 steps (6%)
14:22:51:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 875000 out of 12500000 steps (7%)
14:25:07:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1000000 out of 12500000 steps (8%)
14:26:24:WU02:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:8080
14:26:25:WARNING:WU02:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.45:8080': Empty work server assignment
14:26:25:WU02:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.35:80
14:26:25:WARNING:WU02:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '171.64.65.35:80': Empty work server assignment
14:26:25:ERROR:WU02:FS00:Exception: Could not get an assignment
14:27:23:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1125000 out of 12500000 steps (9%)
14:29:39:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1250000 out of 12500000 steps (10%)
14:31:55:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1375000 out of 12500000 steps (11%)
14:34:11:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1500000 out of 12500000 steps (12%)
14:36:27:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1625000 out of 12500000 steps (13%)
14:38:43:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1750000 out of 12500000 steps (14%)
14:40:58:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1875000 out of 12500000 steps (15%)
14:43:14:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 2000000 out of 12500000 steps (16%)
14:45:30:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 2125000 out of 12500000 steps (17%)
14:47:46:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 2250000 out of 12500000 steps (18%)
14:50:02:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 2375000 out of 12500000 steps (19%)
14:52:18:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 2500000 out of 12500000 steps (20%)
14:54:34:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 2625000 out of 12500000 steps (21%)
14:56:50:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 2750000 out of 12500000 steps (22%)
14:59:06:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 2875000 out of 12500000 steps (23%)
15:01:22:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 3000000 out of 12500000 steps (24%)
15:03:38:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 3125000 out of 12500000 steps (25%)
15:05:54:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 3250000 out of 12500000 steps (26%)
15:08:10:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 3375000 out of 12500000 steps (27%)
15:10:25:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 3500000 out of 12500000 steps (28%)
15:12:41:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 3625000 out of 12500000 steps (29%)
15:14:57:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 3750000 out of 12500000 steps (30%)
15:17:13:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 3875000 out of 12500000 steps (31%)
15:19:29:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 4000000 out of 12500000 steps (32%)
15:21:45:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 4125000 out of 12500000 steps (33%)
15:24:01:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 4250000 out of 12500000 steps (34%)
15:26:16:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 4375000 out of 12500000 steps (35%)
15:28:32:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 4500000 out of 12500000 steps (36%)
15:30:48:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 4625000 out of 12500000 steps (37%)
15:33:04:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 4750000 out of 12500000 steps (38%)
15:35:20:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 4875000 out of 12500000 steps (39%)
15:37:35:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 5000000 out of 12500000 steps (40%)
15:39:51:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 5125000 out of 12500000 steps (41%)
15:42:08:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 5250000 out of 12500000 steps (42%)
15:44:24:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 5375000 out of 12500000 steps (43%)
15:46:39:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 5500000 out of 12500000 steps (44%)
15:48:55:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 5625000 out of 12500000 steps (45%)
15:51:11:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 5750000 out of 12500000 steps (46%)
15:53:27:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 5875000 out of 12500000 steps (47%)
15:55:43:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 6000000 out of 12500000 steps (48%)
15:57:58:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 6125000 out of 12500000 steps (49%)
16:00:14:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 6250000 out of 12500000 steps (50%)
16:02:30:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 6375000 out of 12500000 steps (51%)
16:04:45:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 6500000 out of 12500000 steps (52%)
16:07:01:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 6625000 out of 12500000 steps (53%)
16:09:17:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 6750000 out of 12500000 steps (54%)
16:11:34:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 6875000 out of 12500000 steps (55%)
16:13:50:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 7000000 out of 12500000 steps (56%)
16:16:06:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 7125000 out of 12500000 steps (57%)
16:18:23:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 7250000 out of 12500000 steps (58%)
16:20:39:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 7375000 out of 12500000 steps (59%)
16:22:55:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 7500000 out of 12500000 steps (60%)
16:25:12:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 7625000 out of 12500000 steps (61%)
16:27:28:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 7750000 out of 12500000 steps (62%)
16:29:24:WU02:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:8080
16:29:25:WARNING:WU02:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.45:8080': Empty work server assignment
16:29:25:WU02:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.35:80
16:29:25:WARNING:WU02:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '171.64.65.35:80': Empty work server assignment
16:29:25:ERROR:WU02:FS00:Exception: Could not get an assignment
16:29:44:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 7875000 out of 12500000 steps (63%)
16:32:00:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 8000000 out of 12500000 steps (64%)
16:34:16:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 8125000 out of 12500000 steps (65%)
16:36:33:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 8250000 out of 12500000 steps (66%)
16:37:09:88:127.0.0.1:New Web connection
16:38:49:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 8375000 out of 12500000 steps (67%)
16:41:05:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 8500000 out of 12500000 steps (68%)
16:43:21:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 8625000 out of 12500000 steps (69%)
16:45:36:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 8750000 out of 12500000 steps (70%)
16:47:52:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 8875000 out of 12500000 steps (71%)
16:50:08:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 9000000 out of 12500000 steps (72%)
16:52:24:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 9125000 out of 12500000 steps (73%)
16:54:40:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 9250000 out of 12500000 steps (74%)
16:56:56:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 9375000 out of 12500000 steps (75%)
16:59:16:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 9500000 out of 12500000 steps (76%)
17:01:32:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 9625000 out of 12500000 steps (77%)
17:03:48:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 9750000 out of 12500000 steps (78%)
17:06:04:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 9875000 out of 12500000 steps (79%)
******************************* Date: 2017-09-28 *******************************
17:08:20:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 10000000 out of 12500000 steps (80%)




ist leider nur der aktuelle Log weil ich den Client vorhin neu installiert hab. Den Teil von dem Zeitpukt seit das Problem auftritt hab ich leider nicht mehr.

*Hab mal deinen Post etwas "redigiert"*



foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit NaCl-Client? NaCl ist Chrome-basiert und funktioniert nur mit CPU.
> GPUs werden nur durch den FAHclient unterstützt.
> 
> Wieviele CPU-Threads sind denn der GPU und CPU zugewiesen?



Sry war verwirrt... ist der FAHclient. 
11 Threads der CPU und 1 der GPU


----------



## foldinghomealone (28. September 2017)

knightmare80 schrieb:


> Wenn ich Ehrlich bin, ist das gar nicht viel, mein Gaming Rechner zuhause läuft mit 2x 1080Ti@2Ghz@ O2 geholfen von einem 6900k@4,4Ghz, sind >2mio PPD, mein Foldingknecht aus dem Forumtread mit 2x970 sowie 980er und 980Ti scheffelt leider nur 1,0-1,2Mio PPD weil der i3-2120 am limit läuft, ein Austausch mit einem i7-2600 kommt am Wochenende.
> Das mit dem Bürorechner läuft zufriedenstellend mit 800k bei 75% GPU-Last. Eine stärkere CPU habe ich leider nicht. Und zum Schluss habe ich eine RX480 zum Folding abgestellt die macht wegen dem Riser aber nur 200k PPD. 4 1060er mit 3GB werden heute Abend noch anlaufen, die bringen aber wegen dem Riser nur >600k PPD alle 4 zusammen. Sind auch stark untertaktet.


Hast du bei den GPUs, die mit x1 angebunden sind zufällig HFM.NET mitlaufen lassen so dass man die PPD der Karten ermitteln kann?
Würd mich interessieren, wie groß der Leistungsverlust wirklich ist...



ShaneGoozeman schrieb:


> Sry war verwirrt... ist der FAHclient.
> 11 Threads der CPU und 1 der GPU



Ich würde den beta Client 7.4.16 ausprobieren. Der soll angeblich besser bei CPU-Zuweisungen zurechtkommen.
(er kann aber Probleme haben mit der Bedienoberfläche. Falls, dann bei Preferences das Theme ändern)


----------



## JayTea (28. September 2017)

Hallo Shane!

Weise der CPU nur 10 (oder 9) Threads zu. Primzahlen (teilweise auch ein Vielfaches von Primzahlen) funktionieren nicht. Das liegt an Stanford und hat technische Ursachen.

Die GPU sollte eigentlich laufen?!


----------



## ShaneGoozeman (28. September 2017)

JayTea schrieb:


> Hallo Shane!
> 
> Weise der CPU nur 10 (oder 9) Threads zu. Primzahlen (teilweise auch ein Vielfaches von Primzahlen) funktionieren nicht. Das liegt an Stanford und hat technische Ursachen.
> 
> Die GPU sollte eigentlich laufen?!



ALLE PROBLEME GELÖST!!!

Ich hatte ihn schon mal auf zehn gestellt das hat nicht funktioniert.... Heute mache ich es nochmal und zack... es klappt.

Jetzt kann ich die CPU noch wieter dtakten. 

Danke für die Hilfe @ all


----------



## P-Magic85 (28. September 2017)

Hallo Leute,

ich möchte gerne eine MSI GTX 980 samt Wasserkühler/Originalkühler spenden, leider komme ich nicht in diesen Thread, Berechtigungsfehler oder so: PCGH Folding@Home Team sucht Hardware für 24/7 Folder 
Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen falls die Karte interessant ist.

Vielen Dank


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (28. September 2017)

Wende dich per PN an Brooker.


----------



## P-Magic85 (28. September 2017)

ok danke


----------



## Blom (29. September 2017)

Schreibt bei euch der FAHclient auch so viel in den Temp Ordner auf der Systemfestplatte?
Ich musste den drei mal löschen, weil die fast voll war (50-120gb wurden immer geschrieben).
Finde ich jetzt eigentlich nicht so geil wenn immer so viel auf meine SSD geschrieben wird.

Weiß einer warum das passiert und wie ich das verhindern kann?


----------



## chischko (29. September 2017)

P-Magic85 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich möchte gerne eine MSI GTX 980 samt Wasserkühler/Originalkühler spenden, leider komme ich nicht in diesen Thread, Berechtigungsfehler oder so: PCGH Folding@Home Team sucht Hardware für 24/7 Folder
> Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen falls die Karte interessant ist.
> ...


Du brauchst wenn ich mich recht entsinne 100 qualiifizierte Beiträge um zum Marktplatz Zugang zu bekommen.


----------



## JayTea (29. September 2017)

@Blom: hatte ich noch nie Probleme mit.

Es gibt Neuigkeiten zur GTX 1070Ti!  
Eine weitere Karte, die wir in unsere PPD-Tabelle aufnehmen können.


----------



## Cartesius (29. September 2017)

@JayTea:

soll das heißen, du wirst dir eine 1070Ti zulegen? 

Ich meine ohne Karte auch keine PPD


----------



## JayTea (29. September 2017)

Von der Kohle, die ich dieses Jahr voraussichtlich noch erwirtschafte, geht das meiste für neue Winterreifen drauf. Für eine neue Grafikkarte + Fullcover Wakü-Block wird's dann leider nicht mehr reichen.
Generell werde ich sie aber tatsächlich als 24/7-Option im Blick behalten.


----------



## knightmare80 (29. September 2017)

Eine Frage in die Runde: Ich habe nur 80% GPU Usage auf meinen Grafikkarten in meinem Foldingknecht.

Das System:
i7-2600 ohne k bei 3,5Ghz@8 Treads
2x 4GB DDR3 1333 @ CL9
60GB SSD
980Ti@ 1,4Ghz/3700Mhz @ 3.0@2.0 x8 direkt auf dem Mainboard
980@ 1,4Ghz/3600Mhz @ 3.0@2.0 x1 per Riser angeschlossen
970@ 1,45Ghz/3550 @ 3.0@2.0 x4 direkt auf dem Mainboard
970@ 1,45Ghz/3550 @ 3.0@2.0 x4 direkt auf dem Mainboard

Selbst das deaktivieren meiner 980er bringt keinen Unterschied zutage.
Mit dem i3-2120 lief das System immer bei 1Mio PPD, dafür war der CPU aber immer am Anschlag.
Der i7-2600@ 3,5Ghz läuft mit 50-55% Systemlast auf allen Kernen zwar mit 65-70Grad, aber ich tausche eh bald den Kühler.
Achso, die Grafikkarten sind Wassergekühlt bei 40-45Grad.

Projekt 9431, 0x21

PS. Was ich gemerkt habe, ist das der Client meine Karten nicht korrekt erkannt hat, die Bezeichnung im Programm ist vertauscht. (Da steht 970 bei 400k, wenn ich deaktiviere geht aber die 980Ti in Idle)


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. September 2017)

Das vertauschen der Threads soll normal sein, kein Grund zur sorge.

Da du nur ne 4x anbindung über 2.0 nutzt, kann ich mir vorstellen, dass da auch was bremst, aber generell sollen 94XX WUs wogl nicht so ne gute Auslastung der GPU erzeugen, wie die 11XXX.


----------



## knightmare80 (29. September 2017)

Danke, ich werde noch den CPU-Kühler austauschen (darf kein Turm sein) welchen würdet Ihr mir Empfehlen?
 Ich tendiere zwischen dem Arctic Alpine 11 Pro Rev. 2 für 15€ oder den Arctic Freezer 11 LP für 20€. Achso, es muss ein Kühler sein der den Ausbau vom Mainboard NICHT erfordert. Das System ist so nicht zu zerlegen. Fotos kommen in meinem Tread noch rein.


----------



## harley765 (29. September 2017)

für die nächste Faltwoche bastle ich mir so was

C.B250A-BTC Plus V20: 48,5 cm langes Mining-Board fur 8 Dual-Slot-Grafikkarten - ComputerBase

mit Vollbestückung mit Titan xp.. Sofern ich bis da im Lotto gewinne...


----------



## knightmare80 (29. September 2017)

harley765 schrieb:


> für die nächste Faltwoche bastle ich mir so was
> 
> C.B250A-BTC Plus V20: 48,5 cm langes Mining-Board fur 8 Dual-Slot-Grafikkarten - ComputerBase
> 
> mit Vollbestückung mit Titan xp.. Sofern ich bis da im Lotto gewinne...



Ich finde das man ein Mainboard Biostar Z270GT9 mit 6 Slots Sockel 1151 für 380€ oder das Asus X99-E WS mit 7Slots für 440€ besser. Dann noch 3.0 PCI Riser dazwischen und schon sind 10mio PPD mit 7x 1080Ti Karten drin.
Das wäre dann der 10mio PPD Folder


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. September 2017)

Ich werf mal das GA-EX58-UD9 ins Rennen, mit passendem Sechskerner.


----------



## foldinghomealone (29. September 2017)

Bzgl. X99: 
Das wird leider nicht ganz klappen. 7 Grakas mit x8 angebunden würde 56 PCIe Lanes erfordern. Dafür gibt's aber keine CPU.
Müsste man auf 4 mal x4 und 3 mal x8 aufteilen.

Und in der Faltwoche hat meine 1080 TI nur 1,1 Mio PPD ausgespuckt. 
Vor einiger Zeit hatte ich noch über einen Zeitraum von 2 Wochen im Schnitt 1,3 Mio PPD. Aber das liegt an den WUs, die man bekommt.
Da braucht man auch etwas Glück


----------



## brooker (29. September 2017)

... ich hoffe auf einen guten AMD Treiber, dann kann man praktisch auf fast jedem Board ohne hohe Cpu Leistung gut folden.


----------



## harley765 (29. September 2017)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Und in der Faltwoche hat meine 1080 TI nur 1,1 Mio PPD ausgespuckt.
> Vor einiger Zeit hatte ich noch über einen Zeitraum von 2 Wochen im Schnitt 1,3 Mio PPD. Aber das liegt an den WUs, die man bekommt.
> Da braucht man auch etwas Glück



ach komm jetzt foldinghomealone.
dann bastle ich halt zwei gleiche solche Faltmonster..


----------



## knightmare80 (29. September 2017)

brooker schrieb:


> ... ich hoffe auf einen guten AMD Treiber, dann kann man praktisch auf fast jedem Board ohne hohe Cpu Leistung gut folden.



Ein Traum... wichtig ist halt immernoch die Anbindung, bei 2.0 x1 kommen bei 5Karten á RX570 nur 1,1Mio PPD raus.....


----------



## binär-11110110111 (29. September 2017)

Nur mal so am Rande: Bei "muldern" habe ich erfahren, daß die GIGABYTE GeForce GT 1030 Silent LP 2GB beim Origami ca. 20K bis 25K PPD schafft mit ca. 30-35 Watt....


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. September 2017)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Das wird leider nicht ganz klappen. 7 Grakas mit x8 angebunden würde 56 PCIe Lanes erfordern. Dafür gibt's aber keine CPU.



Bezieht sich das auf das X58?

Falls ja, bitte mal die Plattform genauer betrachten, deren CPUs haben exakt 0 PCIe Lanes, aber einen QPI der über 24GB/s Bidirektional zur Northbridge schafft, die hat allerdings nur 32 oder 36 Lanes PCIe 2.0, die allerdings mit entsprechenden Chips gern erweitert wurden.

Eigentlich ermöglicht das Board so nur eine etwas bessere Platzierung von Karten. Blöd dabei ist, dass die Plattform Strom zum Frühstück nimmt, wie andere am ganzen Tag.


----------



## foldinghomealone (29. September 2017)

Nein, ich hab mich auf das X99-Board bezogen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. September 2017)

Ich/wir sind übers WE weg > gegrats wird erst am Montag Abend wieder. 

Gesendet von meinem XT1032 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bumblebee (30. September 2017)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ich/wir sind übers WE weg > gegrats wird erst am Montag Abend wieder.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem XT1032 mit Tapatalk



Geniesst eure Ausfahrt


----------



## brooker (30. September 2017)

Fazit zur Foldingaktion: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...mer-tages-ab-21-09-2017-a-15.html#post9058749


----------



## alextest (1. Oktober 2017)

So, hier ist besser,
muss ich an der Slot-Config für CPU bei einem 32 Kern Xeon etwas bestimmtes einstellen?

@foldingathome
Ich habe heute einen Server zum Testen mit 2x Intel Xeon E5-2670 und 64GB RAM
Der Client hat begonnen zu falten mit 2 CPU Slots mit z.Z. 10 Threads in der Config.
Auslastung bei etwa 70%.

Was der Client gar nicht mag, ist -1 im der CPU Config.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen die Vergesslichkeit" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Alzheimer-Tages ab 21.09.2017*



alextest schrieb:


> Kann jemand bestätigen, das keine neuen WU kommen?


GPU vor 3min, läuft und lief stetig


----------



## nfsgame (1. Oktober 2017)

Was macht die Mühle mit 32 Threads? So ein Eisen hätte ich nämlich ggf auch noch im Feuer... Nur zur Zeit keinen Zugriff drauf.


----------



## ebastler (1. Oktober 2017)

Meine 5960X @4,2GHz macht ~160-180k ppd bei 15 Threads, falls das hilft.


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen die Vergesslichkeit" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Alzheimer-Tages ab 21.09.2017*

Keine Probleme CPU und GPU ...


----------



## alextest (1. Oktober 2017)

Hallo,
je nach WU kommen 75-160k PPD
Läuft mit dem neuesten Beta F@H Client.
Der Server geht morgen Produktiv als TS.
War nur ein Test.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Oktober 2017)

alextest schrieb:


> Hallo,
> je nach WU kommen 75-160k PPD
> Läuft mit dem neuesten Beta F@H Client.
> Der Server geht morgen Produktiv als TS.
> War nur ein Test.


@alextest:
Nur so wenig?

Wie hoch war der getaktet?

Ich hab meine beiden Xeon mitfalten lassen (28 Threads > 4 hab ich freigelassen) und kam da auf 210-250kPPD.

Gesendet von meinem XT1032 mit Tapatalk


----------



## alextest (1. Oktober 2017)

@A.Meier-PS3
Jap, hat sich bei 165k eingependelt.
Darf nicht übertaktet werden.
Läuft jetzt mit Beta F@H Client mit 31 Threads, 1 Frei, 94% auslastung und 2,57Ghz


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Oktober 2017)

@alextest:
Bei 2,57GHz wundert es mich nicht das es "nur" so wenig ist > der SMP-Client skaliert bis zu einem gewissen Punkt besser mit mehr Hz als mit mehr Kernen.


Ps.:
Xeons lassen sich eh nur minimal übertakten da der Multiplikator fixiert ist > meine Xeons sind über den BCLK 5% übertaktet was ~120Hz bringt.

Gesendet von meinem XT1032 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. Oktober 2017)

Mit der Einschränkung, ab Core i 2. Gen, die erste Gen der Core i Xeons ließ sich super übertakten, da ist aber bei 6 Kernen Schluss, was im Extremfall 12 kernet mit 2 CPUs macht, sich aber heute nicht lohnt  .


----------



## nfsgame (2. Oktober 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Mit der Einschränkung, ab Core i 2. Gen, die erste Gen der Core i Xeons ließ sich super übertakten, da ist aber bei 6 Kernen Schluss, was im Extremfall 12 kernet mit 2 CPUs macht, sich aber heute nicht lohnt  .



Naja, zwei X5650 falten hier auf 24 Threads @Stock und machen mit ner P8215 gerade 100k PPD . Geht ineffizienter... Mit zwei X5550 habe ich hier bei irgendeiner WU auch schon die 100k PPD stehen gehabt - mal sehen wann der erstgenannte sich mal so eine holt.


----------



## ebastler (2. Oktober 2017)

Meine 15 Threads machen aktuell satte 207k (12% hab ich schon von der WU), a7 WU (8219).


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. Oktober 2017)

So, für die nächste Faltwoche ist das Case schon mal fertig 

Da ist hoffentlich dann genug Lüftung drin 
[url]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20171002/a99c957ad07fda89e7b579b7629537c4.jpg
[/URL]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20171002/1f8c913a0db1793e9d286717f299bd38.jpg
https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20171002/414ce5db0a9f3c7c84104ac3a04b273e.jpg


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Oktober 2017)

... beeindruckendes Gehäuse ..


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. Oktober 2017)

Das war mal ein Scharkoon Rebell 12, ich habs eigentlich nur gekürzt und die Front durch die OSB-Platte ersetzt.

Jetzt wird innen der Orkan vom 140mm über dem I/O-Blech und zwei 120mm Lüftern im Deckel (ehemalig Seitenteil) erzeugt und tritt unter dem Netzteil wieder mit aus.
Das Netzteil ist auch so ein Spezial-Spielzeug.
Das ist ein Delta DPS-500QB.
Das aktuell zu sehende Board und die GPUs sind leider defekt.
Das Board hab ich aber noch mal, GPUs hab ich effizientere.

Hinten an der OSB-Wand, werd ich wohl noch mal n  GPU-Platz mit Riser hin basteln, wenn die Lüftung mit 2 GPUs ohne Probleme mitspielt.


----------



## ebastler (3. Oktober 2017)

2 GPUs an einem DPS 500QB? Wenn das Mal gut geht... Das Ding hat die aggresivste und genaueste OCP die ich kenne. Wenn da 18A auf der Rail stehen, dann geht das bei 18,5A aus.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. Oktober 2017)

Für 1060/960/950 langt das dicke.


----------



## ebastler (3. Oktober 2017)

Da teilt sich die GPU eine Rail mit der CPU, meine 290X hat es alleine ausgeknipst gekriegt.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. Oktober 2017)

Häh, je GPU-Strang stehen 18A real zur Verfügung, spitze 19A, der Rest noch mal 18A.

Reicht locker.
Mit 1366 als Basis ist das zwar schon etwas viel, aber es geht.
Notfalls tausch ich das gegen n EWT-625, da müsste der Lüfter vorher nur getauscht werden. Den hat es neulich ja zerrissen (Wortwörtlich).


----------



## ebastler (3. Oktober 2017)

Das ist die Verteilung der Rails, eine GPU Schiene teilt sie sich mit der CPU, eine mit dem Mainboard. Der CPU 8pin ist gesplittet auf 2 Rails.

Ich hatte die 290X damals an beiden Schienen und noch meinen alten 4670K Unterbau. Mit minimal OC in Heaven ist es ausgegangen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. Oktober 2017)

Interessant, hat bisher aber gereicht.


----------



## ebastler (3. Oktober 2017)

Interessant trifft es, ich kann mir die Aufteilung bis heute nicht erklären. Aber solange es läuft - why not


----------



## binär-11110110111 (3. Oktober 2017)

Stanford hat wohl Ladehemmungen ... 



Spoiler



11:59:32:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.157:808011:59:35:WU00:FS00: Downloading *8.87MiB*
*11:59:48*:WU00:FS00: Download 0.70%
11:59:58:WU00:FS00: Download 1.41%
12:00:07:WU00:FS00: Download 2.11%
12:00:15:WU00:FS00: Download 2.82%
12:00:25:WU00:FS00: Download 3.52%
12:00:34:WU00:FS00: Download 4.23%
12:00:43:WU00:FS00: Download 4.93%
12:00:53:WU00:FS00: Download 5.64%
12:01:11:WU00:FS00: Download 6.34%
12:01:24:WU00:FS00: Download 7.05%
12:01:34:WU00:FS00: Download 7.75%
12:01:47:WU00:FS00: Download 8.46%
12:02:03:WU00:FS00: Download 9.16%
12:02:10:WU00:FS00: Download 9.87%
12:02:22:WU00:FS00: Download 10.57%
12:02:42:WU00:FS00: Download 11.28%
12:02:53:WU00:FS00: Download 11.98%
12:03:07:WU00:FS00: Download 12.69%
12:03:24:WU00:FS00: Download 13.39%
12:03:35:WU00:FS00: Download 14.10%
12:03:50:WU00:FS00: Download 14.80%
12:04:01:WU00:FS00: Download 15.51%
12:06:35:WU00:FS00: Download 16.21%
12:06:49:WU00:FS00: Download 16.92%
12:07:04:WU00:FS00: Download 17.62%
12:07:15:WU00:FS00: Download 19.03%
12:07:31:WU00:FS00: Download 19.74%
12:07:40:WU00:FS00: Download 20.44%
12:07:53:WU00:FS00: Download 21.15%
12:08:07:WU00:FS00: Download 21.85%
12:08:24:WU00:FS00: Download 22.56%
12:08:44:WU00:FS00: Download 23.26%
12:08:54:WU00:FS00: Download 23.97%
12:09:02:WU00:FS00: Download 24.67%
12:09:14:WU00:FS00: Download 25.38%
12:09:25:WU00:FS00: Download 26.08%
12:09:43:WU00:FS00: Download 26.79%
12:10:01:WU00:FS00: Download 27.49%
12:10:46:WU00:FS00: Download 28.20%
12:11:03:WU00:FS00: Download 28.90%
12:11:25:WU00:FS00: Download 29.61%
12:11:33:WU00:FS00: Download 30.31%
12:11:44:WU00:FS00: Download 31.02%
12:11:54:WU00:FS00: Download 31.72%
12:12:05:WU00:FS00: Download 32.43%
12:12:15:WU00:FS00: Download 33.13%
12:12:21:WU00:FS00: Download 33.84%
12:12:40:WU00:FS00: Download 34.54%
u.s.w ...
12:32:57:WU00:FS00: Download 95.87%
12:33:10:WU00:FS00: Download 96.57%
12:33:23:WU00:FS00: Download 97.28%
12:33:36:WU00:FS00: Download 97.98%
12:33:53:WU00:FS00: Download 98.69%
12:34:06:WU00:FS00: Download 99.39%
12:34:13:WU00:FS00: Download 100.00%
*12:34:13*:WU00:FS00: Download complete


----------



## alexk94 (3. Oktober 2017)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Stanford hat wohl Ladehemmungen ...



Und ich dachte schon, dass das Herbst-Update von Win 10 etwas verstellt hat.  Für diese WU in der Größe habe ich ca. 10 min zu downloaden gebraucht, vielleicht auch länger.


----------



## Cartesius (3. Oktober 2017)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Stanford hat wohl Ladehemmungen ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




30 min für 9 MiB, das ist schon eine Hausnummer


----------



## foldinghomealone (3. Oktober 2017)

9MiB sind nicht 9MBit


----------



## binär-11110110111 (3. Oktober 2017)

So, jetzt bin ich aber gnatzig !!! 



Spoiler



16:24:28:WU00:FS00:Uploading 13.71MiB to 171.67.108.157
16:24:28:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.157:8080
16:24:34:WU00:FS00:Upload 0.91%
16:24:40:WU00:FS00:Upload 2.74%
16:24:47:WU00:FS00:Upload 4.56%
16:24:53:WU00:FS00:Upload 5.93%
16:24:59:WU00:FS00:Upload 7.29%
16:25:05:WU00:FS00:Upload 8.66%
16:25:12:WU00:FS00:Upload 10.49%
16:25:18:WU00:FS00:Upload 12.31%
16:25:26:WU00:FS00:Upload 14.13%
16:25:32:WU00:FS00:Upload 15.96%
16:25:39:WU00:FS00:Upload 17.78%
16:25:45:WU00:FS00:Upload 19.60%
16:25:52:WU00:FS00:Upload 21.43%
16:25:59:WU00:FS00:Upload 23.25%
16:26:05:WU00:FS00:Upload 25.07%
16:26:20:WU00:FS00:Upload 25.99%
16:26:27:WU00:FS00:Upload 27.81%
16:26:33:WU00:FS00:Upload 29.63%
16:26:40:WU00:FS00:Upload 31.46%
16:26:46:WU00:FS00:Upload 32.82%
16:26:52:WU00:FS00:Upload 34.65%
16:26:58:WU00:FS00:Upload 36.02%
16:27:04:WU00:FS00:Upload 37.84%
16:27:10:WU00:FS00:Upload 38.75%
16:27:17:WU00:FS00:Upload 40.57%
16:27:23:WU00:FS00:Upload 41.94%
16:27:29:WU00:FS00:Upload 43.77%
16:27:35:WU00:FS00:Upload 45.13%
16:27:42:WU00:FS00:Upload 46.96%
16:27:49:WU00:FS00:Upload 48.78%
16:27:56:WU00:FS00:Upload 50.60%
16:28:08:WU00:FS00:Upload 52.43%
16:28:15:WU00:FS00:Upload 53.79%
16:28:22:WU00:FS00:Upload 54.71%
16:28:28:WU00:FS00:Upload 56.53%
16:28:35:WU00:FS00:Upload 58.35%
16:28:42:WU00:FS00:Upload 60.18%
16:28:48:WU00:FS00:Upload 61.55%
16:28:54:WU00:FS00:Upload 62.91%
16:29:01:WU00:FS00:Upload 64.74%
16:29:08:WU00:FS00:Upload 66.56%
16:29:14:WU00:FS00:Upload 68.38%
16:29:20:WU00:FS00:Upload 69.75%
16:29:26:WU00:FS00:Upload 71.12%
16:29:33:WU00:FS00:Upload 72.94%
16:29:40:WU00:FS00:Upload 74.77%
16:29:46:WU00:FS00:Upload 76.13%
16:29:53:WU00:FS00:Upload 77.96%
16:29:59:WU00:FS00:Upload 79.32%
16:30:06:WU00:FS00:Upload 81.15%
16:30:13:WU00:FS00:Upload 82.97%
16:30:19:WU00:FS00:Upload 83.88%
16:30:26:WU00:FS00:Upload 85.25%
16:30:33:WU00:FS00:Upload 87.07%
16:30:40:WU00:FS00:Upload 88.90%
16:30:47:WU00:FS00:Upload 90.72%
16:30:56:WU00:FS00:Upload 92.09%
16:31:19:WU00:FS00:Upload 93.00%
16:31:19:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Exception: Failed to send results to work server: Transfer failed
16:31:19:WU00:FS00:Trying to send results to collection server
16:31:19:WU00:FS00:Uploading 13.71MiB to 171.67.108.46
16:31:19:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.46:8080
16:31:36:WU00:FS00:Upload 1.82%
16:31:42:WU00:FS00:Upload 3.19%
16:31:50:WU00:FS00:Upload 4.56%
16:31:56:WU00:FS00:Upload 6.38%
16:32:08:WU00:FS00:Upload 8.21%
16:32:15:WU00:FS00:Upload 9.12%
16:32:21:WU00:FS00:Upload 10.49%
16:32:28:WU00:FS00:Upload 11.85%
16:32:57:WU00:FS00:Upload 13.68%
16:33:04:WU00:FS00:Upload 15.50%
16:33:11:WU00:FS00:Upload 17.32%
16:33:17:WU00:FS00:Upload 19.15%
16:33:25:WU00:FS00:Upload 20.97%
16:33:34:WU00:FS00:Upload 22.79%
16:33:40:WU00:FS00:Upload 24.16%
16:33:47:WU00:FS00:Upload 25.99%
16:33:54:WU00:FS00:Upload 27.81%
16:34:00:WU00:FS00:Upload 29.18%
16:34:06:WU00:FS00:Upload 31.00%
16:34:13:WU00:FS00:Upload 32.82%
16:34:20:WU00:FS00:Upload 34.65%
16:34:27:WU00:FS00:Upload 36.47%
16:34:33:WU00:FS00:Upload 38.29%
16:34:39:WU00:FS00:Upload 39.21%
16:34:46:WU00:FS00:Upload 41.03%
16:34:52:WU00:FS00:Upload 41.49%
16:34:58:WU00:FS00:Upload 43.31%
16:35:05:WU00:FS00:Upload 45.13%
16:35:12:WU00:FS00:Upload 46.96%
16:35:19:WU00:FS00:Upload 48.78%
16:35:26:WU00:FS00:Upload 50.60%
16:35:33:WU00:FS00:Upload 52.43%
16:35:39:WU00:FS00:Upload 53.79%
16:36:03:WU00:FS00:Upload 54.71%
16:36:10:WU00:FS00:Upload 56.53%
16:36:16:WU00:FS00:Upload 58.35%
16:36:22:WU00:FS00:Upload 59.72%
16:36:28:WU00:FS00:Upload 61.55%
16:36:34:WU00:FS00:Upload 62.91%
16:36:40:WU00:FS00:Upload 64.28%
16:36:47:WU00:FS00:Upload 66.10%
16:36:54:WU00:FS00:Upload 67.47%
16:37:02:WU00:FS00:Upload 68.84%
16:37:09:WU00:FS00:Upload 70.66%
16:37:15:WU00:FS00:Upload 71.12%
16:37:21:WU00:FS00:Upload 72.49%
16:37:29:WU00:FS00:Upload 74.31%
16:37:36:WU00:FS00:Upload 76.13%
16:37:43:WU00:FS00:Upload 77.96%
16:37:50:WU00:FS00:Upload 79.78%
16:37:56:WU00:FS00:Upload 81.60%
16:38:02:WU00:FS00:Upload 82.52%
16:38:08:WU00:FS00:Upload 84.34%
16:38:15:WU00:FS00:Upload 86.16%
16:38:21:WU00:FS00:Upload 87.99%
16:38:28:WU00:FS00:Upload 89.81%
16:38:34:WU00:FS00:Upload 91.63%
16:38:40:WU00:FS00:Upload 93.00%
16:38:47:WU00:FS00:Upload 94.82%
16:38:55:WU00:FS00:Upload 97.10%
16:39:01:WU00:FS00:Upload 98.93%
16:39:06:WU00:FS00:Upload complete
16:39:06:WU00:FS00:Server responded WORK_QUIT (404)
16:39:06:WARNING:WU00:FS00:*Server did not like results, dumping*
16:39:06:WU00:FS00:Cleaning up


----------



## foldinghomealone (3. Oktober 2017)

Bei mir funktioniert alles gut...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Oktober 2017)

Hier auch problemlos und zügig.


----------



## nfsgame (3. Oktober 2017)

Ein Rechner probiert seit zwei Stunden 4,84mb runterzuladen. Ist jetzt so bei 30%


----------



## binär-11110110111 (3. Oktober 2017)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ein Rechner probiert seit zwei Stunden 4,84mb runterzuladen. Ist jetzt so bei 30%



Vergiss diese WU, vermutlich wie bei mir verschwendete Rechenzeit ! 

PS: 04.10.2017, 08.55 Uhr: Läuft wieder ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brooker (5. Oktober 2017)

... eine GTX980 mit WaKü-Block sucht mit FoPaSa ein neues Zuhause. Bei Interesse bitte PN an mich.


----------



## foldinghomealone (5. Oktober 2017)

Wer macht den ersten Test mit dem i7-8700K?


----------



## mattinator (5. Oktober 2017)

Gehört vielleicht nur sekundär hier hin, aber ungefragt möchte ich meinen PC nicht "minen" lassen: Krypto-Mining als Alternative zu Werbung: Auf einigen Webseiten versteckt. Das geht ja gar nicht ! In die hitzige Diskussion im eigentlichen Thread greife ich lieber nicht ein. Btw., ich habe gerade mal das NoScipt-AddOn im Firefox aktiviert. Oh mein Gott, was da alles deaktiviert wird ...
EDIT: NoScript ist erstmal wieder komplett deaktiviert, da mit selektiver Deaktivierung z.B. die Administration meiner FRITZ!-Box nicht funktioniert.


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Oktober 2017)

Ein Update das alle *nicht!-*Deutschen betrifft

Ab (und inklusive) der laufenden 10 Jahre PCGHX-Feier / Gewinnspiel sind auch Österreicher und Schweizer "dabei"

10 Jahre PCGHX: Wir feiern das Jubilaum und Sie konnen gewinnen - Teilnahmebedingungen gelockert

Eine grossartige Sache die natürlich dann auch in unserer nächsten Faltaktion so laufen wird/sollte
Ich wollte unbedingt sicherstellen, dass *DAS* allen bekannt ist


----------



## JayTea (6. Oktober 2017)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Wer macht den ersten Test mit dem i7-8700K?


Ich bin erst bei Cannon- oder Ice Lake wieder mit einer Neuanschaffung am Start. Der Abstand zu meinen 4C/8T@4,5GHz in meinem Anwendungsbereich ist mir zu gering als das es sich jetzt lohnen würde umzusteigen. Die Leistung brauche ich tatsächlich nicht.
Und fürs Falten sowieso nicht...


----------



## harley765 (6. Oktober 2017)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Gewinnspiel sind auch Österreicher und Schweizer "dabei"
> 
> *DAS* allen bekannt ist



grüetzi und merci...


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Oktober 2017)

harley765 schrieb:


> grüetzi und merci...



.. aber immer gerne doch


----------



## nfsgame (6. Oktober 2017)

Faltet hier eigentlich jemand Bigadv? Markus? Gibts die WUs überhaupt noch? Wo ist denn inzwischen so die Grenze HW-seitig ab der es sich lohnt?


@brooker: Leere mal bitte deinen Posteingang...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Oktober 2017)

@nfsgame:
Bigadv gibt es nicht mehr.

Dafür kann man gewisse reguläre SMP-WUs mit bis zu 32 Threads falten.

Gesendet von meinem XT1032 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hasestab (6. Oktober 2017)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @nfsgame:
> Bigadv gibt es nicht mehr.
> 
> Dafür kann man gewisse reguläre SMP-WUs mit bis zu 32 Threads falten.
> ...



Müsste im How to ergänzt werden, ist nicht ganz ersichtlich . Habe auch teilweise damit rum gespielt.  Ohne Erfolg. 

Gruss Hase


----------



## brooker (6. Oktober 2017)

nfsgame schrieb:


> @brooker: Leere mal bitte deinen Posteingang...



Wieder Platz, nach dem fetten Run der letzten Wochen. 



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @nfsgame:
> Bigadv gibt es nicht mehr.
> 
> Dafür kann man gewisse reguläre SMP-WUs mit bis zu 32 Threads falten.
> ...



Alex, könntest Du das bitte ein wenig spezifizieren, damit es selbsterklärend ins HowTo wandern kann? Wäre super! 

Und dann noch eine Frage ans Team: Folding mit einer OC GTX 980 mit einem AMD FX 8370E@5GHz als Vorkauer. Limitiert da noch was?


----------



## Hasestab (6. Oktober 2017)

Eine 1060 3 Gb wo ich für 110€ gebraucht geschossen habe macht seid 8 Tagen so 330 bis 365 PPd. Wenn das zur Analyse beiträgt!
Wobei das im C2d 3,3 Ghz System genausoviel Points sind.?!

Gruss Hase




brooker schrieb:


> Und dann noch eine Frage ans Team: Folding mit einer OC GTX 980 mit einem AMD FX 8370E@5GHz als Vorkauer. Limitiert da noch was?


----------



## Pokerclock (6. Oktober 2017)

brooker schrieb:


> ... eine GTX980 mit WaKü-Block sucht mit FoPaSa ein neues Zuhause. Bei Interesse bitte PN an mich.



Ich lasse den Beitrag nun absichtlich für jedermann sichtbar stehen, um zu erklären, warum ich folgende Zeilen schreibe, wie ich sie schreibe.



			
				Forenregeln schrieb:
			
		

> *2.1 Handel in Threads und Signatur*
> Verkaufsangebote, Kaufgesuche, Spendenaufrufe, Sammelbestellungen,  Wertanfragen und das Verschenken sind nur im Marktplatz gestattet.



Der Handel wird bitte ausschließlich im Marktplatz nach den dort geltenden Regeln durchgeführt. Nicht hier im Unterforum und auch nicht per PN. Gerne könnt ihr im Marktplatz im Rahmen eines Verkaufthreads auf den Einsatzzweck für F@H hinweisen.

Nun etwas allgemeiner.

Der F@H-Unterforum hat einen gewissen Sonderstatus im Forum und das ist auch gut so, da der Zweck von F@H und das Engagement aller User hier einen Status verdient. Daher gibt es auch zwei Moderatoren hier, die mit ihrem Wissen über das Projekt und die Community die Belange des Forums vertreten sollen. Dazu gehören auch die Forenregeln. Dazu passt natürlich nicht, dass Verstöße gegen die Forenregeln toleriert oder gar begangen werden. 

Es wäre wünschenswert von unserer Seite, wenn ab sofort darauf stärker geachtet werden würde und zwar von allen Seiten hier im Unterforum, nicht nur von den Moderatoren, sondern auch von allen anderen Teilnehmern hier.

Denn in der Konsequenz - wenn wir auch weiterhin mit Verstößen gegen die Forenregeln konfrontiert werden - müssen wir uns andere Vorgehensweisen überlegen, wie die Forenregeln durchgesetzt werden können. So weit soll es nicht kommen und so weit will auch keiner gehen. Ich denke da sind wir uns alle einig.

In diesem Sinne.


----------



## Gysi1901 (6. Oktober 2017)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Der Handel wird bitte ausschließlich im Marktplatz nach den dort geltenden Regeln durchgeführt. Nicht hier im Unterforum und auch nicht per PN. Gerne könnt ihr im Marktplatz im Rahmen eines Verkaufthreads auf den Einsatzzweck für F@H hinweisen.


Hmm, vielleicht wäre es sogar gut, wenn das im Marktplatz durchgeführt würde, um das Prinzip bekannter zu machen.


----------



## Hasestab (6. Oktober 2017)

Gysi1901 schrieb:


> Hmm, vielleicht wäre es sogar gut, wenn das im Marktplatz durchgeführt würde, um das Prinzip bekannter zu machen.



Geht's da nicht um eine Leihgabe unentgeltlich zum Gebrauch?

Gruss Hase


----------



## binär-11110110111 (6. Oktober 2017)

Nun, das Problem läßt sich im Grunde recht einfach lösen. 
Im Marktplatz gibt es ja schon unter Kaufgesuche folgenden Eintrag: PCGH Folding@Home Team sucht Hardware für 24/7 Folder
Unter Verkäufe könnte man einen ähnlichen Thread eröffnen, wo (nicht nur) F@H-Member ihre Hardware (günstig, darum geht es ja auch) an interessierte Falter anbieten und ggf. auch tauschen können.

Problem gelöst !


----------



## brooker (6. Oktober 2017)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Ich lasse den Beitrag nun absichtlich für jedermann sichtbar stehen, um zu erklären, warum ich folgende Zeilen schreibe, wie ich sie schreibe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo Pokerclock,

ich habe gerade mit Ion zu meinem Post geschrieben. Es ist für einen Außenstehenden nicht klar, dass die Formulierung "...sucht ein neues Zuhause" bedeutet, dass Hardware aus Spenden für eine Folding Partnerschaft angepriesen wird. Die Folder wissen was gemeint ist und diese GPU ist auch gerade auf dem Weg in neue Zuhause.
Wie bekommen wir das Missverständnis in den Griff? Ich habe Ion angeboten, dass ich zukünftig "mit FoPaSa " in den Beitrag integriere damit klar wird, dass es sich um keinen Verkauf oder sonstiges gegen Regeln verstoßendes handelt. Für Ion war das ok und damit klar verständlich. Aus diesem Grund habe ich meinen Beitrag um "mit FoPaSa " editiert. Ich hoffe das dieser Zusatz das Missverständnis auch für Dich aus der Welt schafft, denn wir sind uns alle einig, keiner von uns hier im Forum möchte gegen die Regel verstoßen. 

Grüße brooker


----------



## brooker (6. Oktober 2017)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Nun, das Problem läßt sich im Grunde recht einfach lösen.
> Im Marktplatz gibt es ja schon unter Kaufgesuche folgenden Eintrag: PCGH Folding@Home Team sucht Hardware für 24/7 Folder
> Unter Verkäufe könnte man einen ähnlichen Thread eröffnen, wo (nicht nur) F@H-Member ihre Hardware (günstig, darum geht es ja auch) an interessierte Falter anbieten und ggf. auch tauschen können.
> 
> Problem gelöst !



Ein guter Gedanke den ich auch schon hatte. Aber ich bin davon überzeugt, dass wir damit nicht die richtige Zielgruppe erreichen. Und die Posts hier in der RK geben mir recht. Ich würde das vorerst gern so lassen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. Oktober 2017)

Es ging hier aber um eine Spende, was per Begriffsdefinition kein Handel ist! Warum zum Geier soll für die Spende an das F@H-Team bitte die Regelung von Handel zur Anwendung kommen? Das ist meiner Auffassung nach am Thema vorbei.
Daher plädiere ich dafür, dass es einen “Spenden-Thread außerhalb des MP gibt, so dass die Zugriffsbeschränkung dort nicht greift.

Gegen zusätzliche Handels-Threads, in denen Folder mit Foldern handeln können, ist ja nichts einzuwenden. 

Durch die Regelung, dass alles öffentlich sichtbar wäre und dadurch, dass es nur über zwei oder vielleicht drei Leute überhaupt ans F@H Team gehen kann ist meiner Meinung nach auch der Missbrauch nicht möglich.

Edit:
Oder bezieht sich diese Bemerkung mit Bezug auf Handel auf die Äußerung von Brooker, weil er erwähnt hat, dass im FoPoSa Pool ne GTX980 mit Wakü nen Steckplatz zum Folden sucht? Dass wiederum wäre nun noch blödsinniger, es als Handel zu deklarieren, dabei würde es nur um das zur Verfügung stellen von PCIe Steckplatz, Strom und eine Rechenthread in nem 24/7PC gehen.


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Oktober 2017)

... ich werde mich nun auch noch mit einbringen und versuchen das endgültig und für alle Seiten zufriedenstellend zu regeln

Es ist absolut klar und soll auch so bleiben; die Forenregeln gelten auch hier
Also wird es zukünftig eine klare und für alle verbindliche Regelung geben

Die wird dann - wenn in Kraft - auch hier prominent kommuniziert


----------



## moreply (6. Oktober 2017)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Nun, das Problem läßt sich im Grunde recht einfach lösen.
> Im Marktplatz gibt es ja schon unter Kaufgesuche folgenden Eintrag: PCGH Folding@Home Team sucht Hardware für 24/7 Folder
> Unter Verkäufe könnte man einen ähnlichen Thread eröffnen, wo (nicht nur) F@H-Member ihre Hardware (günstig, darum geht es ja auch) an interessierte Falter anbieten und ggf. auch tauschen können.
> 
> Problem gelöst !



Ist eine gute Idee. Somit kann man seine Hardware an Mitfalter weitergeben ohne gegen die Regeln zu verstoßen. 
Ob darunter jetzt auch Spenden fallen sei mal dahingestellt.



brooker schrieb:


> Und dann noch eine Frage ans Team: Folding mit einer OC GTX 980 mit einem AMD FX 8370E@5GHz als Vorkauer. Limitiert da noch was?


Kann sein muss nicht sein. Wäre es jetzt ein FX 6300 würde ich ja sagen. Interessant wäre zu Wissen ob die NB auch übertaktet ist. Die zieht den FX nochmal bisschen nach oben.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. Oktober 2017)

Dagegen sag ich dann auch nix, aber ich bitte darum, den Sinn der Spenden und die Bekanntmachung von verfügbaren Karten für 24/7-Folding-Platz-Spendern zu Berücksichtigen.

Wie ich oben schrieb, sehe ich bei beiden Vorgängen keinen “Handel“ im Sinne eines Marktplatzes.


----------



## Hasestab (6. Oktober 2017)

moreply schrieb:


> Kann sein muss nicht sein. Wäre es jetzt ein FX 6300 würde ich ja sagen. Interessant wäre zu Wissen ob die NB auch übertaktet ist. Die zieht den FX nochmal bisschen nach oben.



Nb geht bis 2430Mhz@4700Mhz ungefähr. Lässt sich aber austesten obs was bringt oder mehr geht.


Zu wenig Zeit gehabt.

Bild: 8370e50ghz.png2.png2ryk8u.png - abload.de

So läuft er jetzt die letzten Jahre.😎

Gruss Hase


----------



## moreply (6. Oktober 2017)

Sehr viel mehr wird auf der NB nicht gehen. Außer du möchtest auf dem ding in Zukunft kochen. 

Mehr OC würde ich allgemein nicht machen das sind wirklich nur noch Prozent punkte. 

Wenn es wirklich Probleme geben sollte kannst du versuchen die Prio der Wu hochzusetzen. Und die Cores entsprechend zuzuweißen. 
Das mach ich aktuell bei meinen GTX 970+Fx6300 Folder das bringt auch nochmal ein paar % Auslastung. 

Aber untermstrich sollte es laufen


----------



## Pokerclock (6. Oktober 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Dagegen sag ich dann auch nix, aber ich bitte darum, den Sinn der Spenden und die Bekanntmachung von verfügbaren Karten für 24/7-Folding-Platz-Spendern zu Berücksichtigen.
> 
> Wie ich oben schrieb, sehe ich bei beiden Vorgängen keinen “Handel“ im Sinne eines Marktplatzes.



Anfragen oder Angebote für Spenden und Leihgaben müssen ebenso im Marktplatz gestellt werden. Siehe mein Zitat von Forenregeln oben.

Wir diskutieren das zunächst bei uns intern. Ich persönlich habe kein Problem damit, wenn ähnlich wie beim Paketkreisel im Marktplatz ein zentraler Thread existiert, der für Spenden und Leihgaben im Rahmen von F@H genutzt werden kann und auf diesen von diesem Unterforum aus hingewiesen wird.

Wir können auch den bestehenden Thread einfach in den MP verschieben.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. Oktober 2017)

Ich sehe das Problem darin, dass der Thread dann unter den Marktplatzregeln steht, was zumindest denen, die Spenden wollen das Thema bis zum erlangen der Marktplatzberechtigung nicht zur Verfügung steht. Genau diese Einschränkung halte ich für "Spender der Hardware" für unnötig.
Beim Thema Spenden des Rechenplatzes, Strom usw. ist das durchaus vielleicht nicht ganz doof, dass da diese Beschränkung steht. 

Ansonsten ist mri das durchaus nicht unrecht, dass es im Marktplatz stattfindet. Halt lediglich diese Zugangsbeschränkung ist in meinen Augen doof.


----------



## Hasestab (6. Oktober 2017)

moreply schrieb:


> Sehr viel mehr wird auf der NB nicht gehen. Außer du möchtest auf dem ding in Zukunft kochen.
> Aber untermstrich sollte es laufen



Der kocht nicht , der ist geköpft. 
Direkt unter Wasserkühlung. 
Ist aber jetzt OT. 

Gruss Hase


----------



## moreply (6. Oktober 2017)

Geht doch um Folding. In gewisser weise 

Dann hol halt noch das letzte raus. Willst du die GTX 760 weiterverwenden?


----------



## Hasestab (6. Oktober 2017)

Die ist seid guten 4 Wochen in Reparatur. 
Ich werde mal schauen was ich noch rausholen kann aus der Cpu. 
Vielleicht packt er ja mehrere Gpu,s ohne Verluste. Mein Formula-z hat ja 4 Slots wovon nur 3 für große Karten gedacht sind.

Mal schauen was geht!

Gruss Hase


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Oktober 2017)

brooker schrieb:


> Alex, könntest Du das bitte ein wenig spezifizieren, damit es selbsterklärend ins HowTo wandern kann? Wäre super!


"Das Projekt "bigadv" wurde beendet und wird nicht mehr unterstütz." wäre mein Vorschlag.


Der SMP-Client holt sich schon alleine die entsprechenden WUs und das ohne das setzten zusätzlicher Flags wen man mit entsprechender Anzahl Threads faltet (Meines Wissens nach ist das Minimum 15).

Was ich allerdings schon gemerkt habe ist das er Paketgrösse small nicht so richtig mag. 

Bezogen auf meine Xeon kommt mit Paketgrösse normal WUs mit Faltdauer zwischen 30min und knappen 3h (Regel 1,5h) > mit big gehts es im Extremfall Richtung 7h mit 20-30% mehr PPD.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (7. Oktober 2017)

Aha, neues Farbschema: PC Games Hardware Individual Users List - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Cartesius (7. Oktober 2017)

Jop, ist auch deutlich sinnvoller als das Alte [alles über 2500 Punkte wird rot )
Nun gibt es wieder eine sinnvolle farbliche Differenzierung.


----------



## Hasestab (7. Oktober 2017)

Bild: img_20171007_0933243tuta.jpg - abload.de
Nabend. Bräuchte mal euren Rat zur Optimierung  der Leistung eines Servers. Es besteht VPN Zugriff auf eine Virtuelle Maschine mit 40 Kernen. 
32 Falten vor sich hin, allerdings glaube ich mit zu wenig PPD.  

CPU, s sind es 2630v4 2,2Ghz 10 Kerne 20 Threads.

Gibt's spezielle Flags  oder sowas wo gesetzt werden müssen.  Die Leistung variiert.  Es waren mal 220 000 mal 98 000PPd . 

Habt ihr Vorschläge was wir besser machen könnten. Hab immer am Wochenende Zugriff. Der Server wird nur Montags bis Freitags genutzt. Also liegt eher geringe Last an.

Gruss Hase


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Oktober 2017)

@Hasestab:
Ich denke nicht das noch viel mehr geht da dieser Xeon "nur" mit 2,2GHz taktet und der Client in einer virtuellen Maschiene läuft.

Den einzigen Verbesserungsvorschlag den ich dir machen könnte wäre die Packetgrösse auf big (max-packet-size = big) zu setzten damit er grösse Projekte bekommt > die Faltdauer der einzelnen Projekt erhöht sich zwar aber du bekommst 20-30% mehr PPDs.


Nachtrag:
Hast du innerhalb der virtuellen Maschiene freie Hand?
Wenn ja könnte man die Leistung noch etwas erhöhen durch den Einsatz von ProcessLasso.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (8. Oktober 2017)

Ähm ...  
06:50:40:Trying to access database...
06:50:40:Successfully acquired database lock
06:50:40:Enabled folding slot 00: READY gpu:0:GM107 [GeForce GTX 750 Ti] 1306
06:50:40:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:80
06:50:42:WU00:FS00:Assigned to work server 140.163.4.233
06:50:42:WU00:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: READY gpu:0:GM107 [GeForce GTX 750 Ti] 1306 from 140.163.4.233
06:50:42:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 140.163.4.233:8080
06:50:42:ERROR:WU00:FS00:Exception: Server did not assign work unit
06:50:42:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:80
06:50:43:WU00:FS00:Assigned to work server 140.163.4.233
06:50:43:WU00:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: READY gpu:0:GM107 [GeForce GTX 750 Ti] 1306 from 140.163.4.233
06:50:43:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 140.163.4.233:8080
06:50:44:ERROR:WU00:FS00:Exception: Server did not assign work unit
06:51:43:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:80
06:51:43:WU00:FS00:Assigned to work server 140.163.4.233
06:51:43:WU00:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: READY gpu:0:GM107 [GeForce GTX 750 Ti] 1306 from 140.163.4.233
06:51:43:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 140.163.4.233:8080
06:51:44:ERROR:WU00:FS00:Exception: Server did not assign work unit


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Oktober 2017)

@   

06:32:28:WU02:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:80
06:32:29:WU02:FS01:Assigned to work server 140.163.4.231
06:32:29:WU02:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: RUNNING gpu:0:GP104 [GeForce GTX 1080] 8873 from 140.163.4.231
06:32:29:WU02:FS01:Connecting to 140.163.4.231:8080
06:32:29:WU02:FS01ownloading 16.53MiB
06:32:35:WU02:FS01ownload 63.15%
06:32:37:WU02:FS01ownload complete
06:32:37:WU02:FS01:Received Unit: id:02 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:11713 run:6 clone:31 gen:20 core:0x21 unit:0x000000188ca304e759d021c12b42791a


----------



## binär-11110110111 (8. Oktober 2017)

@ 
Jou, nach halbstündiger Wartezeit hat auch mein Client wieder eine neue WU gezogen. Nun gut ...


----------



## mattinator (8. Oktober 2017)

@*binär-11110110111* 
Manchmal hilft auch ein Beenden und Neustart des Folding-Clients, das Umschalten der "Cause Preference" in den Advanced Options oder auch des "client-type" in den "Extra Slot Options". Nach Vergabe des neuen Projektes kann man die Anpassung dieser Optionen ohne Pausieren oder Neustart des Clients wieder zurücksetzen.


----------



## JayTea (9. Oktober 2017)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Den einzigen Verbesserungsvorschlag den ich dir machen könnte wäre die Packetgrösse auf big (max-packet-size = big) zu setzten damit er grösse Projekte bekommt > die Faltdauer der einzelnen Projekt erhöht sich zwar aber du bekommst 20-30% mehr PPDs.


Hatte ich bei mir auch mal versucht und bin zu dem Ergebnis gekommen, dass das zwar stimmen mag aber meine PPD trotzdem nicht steigen, da keine 0xa7-WU mehr reinkommen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Oktober 2017)

JayTea schrieb:


> Hatte ich bei mir auch mal versucht und bin zu dem Ergebnis gekommen, dass das zwar stimmen mag aber meine PPD trotzdem nicht steigen, da keine 0xa7-WU mehr reinkommen.


Wann war das?

Ich hab es während 4 Tage in der Faltwoche gemacht und da kamen auch große a7-WUs.

Gesendet von meinem XT1032 mit Tapatalk


----------



## JayTea (9. Oktober 2017)

Nach der Faltwoche. Innerhalb der letzten paar Tage. Ich weiß nicht mehr ganz genau wie lange ich es drin hatte.


----------



## nfsgame (9. Oktober 2017)

Hatte gestern auch mal testweise max-packet-size = big drin. Gab ausschließlich a4-WUs. Direkt ~100k Punkte weniger gestern.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Oktober 2017)

Hört sich ja ganz danach an als haben wir die grossen a7 in der Faltwoche weggefaltet.

Gesendet von meinem XT1032 mit Tapatalk


----------



## nfsgame (9. Oktober 2017)

Was sind denn große a7? Auf einem Rechner hab ich mit cpu:24 gerade eine 13800 mit 4444 Punkten Basis - ohne irgendwelche Zusatzflags.


----------



## JeansOn (9. Oktober 2017)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Was sind denn große a7? Auf einem Rechner hab ich mit cpu:24 gerade eine 13800 mit 4444 Punkten Basis - ohne irgendwelche Zusatzflags.



Große A7 sind z. B. die P13800 bis P13806 mit 2,5 bis 3Minuten pro TPF, ausgenommen P13803 --> die sind sogab besonders flott mit einer TPF von ~37 Sekunden
Bei den A4 gibt es eine ganze Reihe, die eine Laufzeit von bis zu knapp 5 Minuten pro TPF haben.
Die Laufzeiten gelten für i7-6700K@4400 mit allen 8 threads.

In Holdies angepinnter "PPD Performance Tabelle" ist auf der initialen Seite die Möglichkeit, mitgeteilte GraKa-/CPU-PPD zu laden und zu vergleichen. Mit: "Haupttabelle"
Ein Ryzen7-1800x faltet die A4 allerdings etwa ~mit 50% mehr ppd als mein i7 das könnte.


----------



## brooker (9. Oktober 2017)

Frage ans Team zum Thema Neuanschaffungen GPUs für FoPaSa: in welche Gpu's sollte eurer Meinung nach investiert werden? 

A) Gtx 1080ti 
B) Gtx 1080
C) Gtx 1070ti
D) Gtx 1070
E) Vega 64
F) VEGA 56
G) Gtx 1060
H) Gtx 1050ti 
I) Gtx 1050

Bitte gebt mal Eure Meinung mit Begründung zum Besten. Danke.

Btw. Wer möchte/kann im kommenden halben Jahr noch eine Gpu aus FoPaSa unterbringen?

Danke.

Grüße brooker


----------



## Happy_Hepo (9. Oktober 2017)

GTX 1080. Laut Holdies Tabelle das beste PPD/W- und Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis der genannten.


----------



## moreply (9. Oktober 2017)

brooker schrieb:


> Frage ans Team zum Thema Neuanschaffungen GPUs für FoPaSa: in welche Gpu's sollte eurer Meinung nach investiert werden?
> 
> A) Gtx 1080ti
> B) Gtx 1080
> ...



Die GTX 1080 hat sich bewährt. Also definitiv eine Investition wert.

VEGA 64: In der Karte schlummert ordentlich potenzial. Mann muss sich halt die zeit nehmen dieses zu wecken.

Ich würde auch 2 weitere FoPaSa GPUs nehmen Brooker


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Oktober 2017)

brooker schrieb:


> Frage ans Team zum Thema Neuanschaffungen GPUs für FoPaSa: in welche Gpu's sollte eurer Meinung nach investiert werden?
> 
> A) Gtx 1080ti
> B) Gtx 1080
> ...


Abwarten was die 1070 Ti kostet und erfalten kann, dann entscheiden ob diese oder 1080.


----------



## foldinghomealone (10. Oktober 2017)

Ich hatte für einige Monate eine 1070 (80 Mio Punkte gefaltet), für ein paar Wochen eine 1080 (10Mio Punkte) und seit einigen Monaten eine 1080 Ti (50 Mio Punkte).
Die 1070 brachte ca. 700'PPD bei 180W Durchschnit fürs Gesamtsystem. 
Die 1080 schaffte ca. 800'PPD und die 1080Ti schafft ca. 1.200'PPD wobei sie verbrauchsmäßig nicht an die 1070 herankommen, weil sie kaum undervolten lassen; zumindest nicht so stark wie die 1070.

Wenn ich mal kurz rechnen würde, dann würde ich folgende Preise annehmen:
1070 = 450€ --> 0,642€ pro 1000 PPD
1080 = 530€ --> 0,66€ pro 1000 PPD
Ti = 750€ --> 0,625€ pro 1000 PPD

Leider habe ich für 1080 und Ti keine verlässlichen Verbrauchsangaben. Lt. schwankender Anzeige verbraucht (Gesamtsystem) die 1080 ca. 220-240W und die Ti 260-320W. 
Vom Gefühl her schneidet die 1080 verbrauchsmäßig am schlechtesten ab. 

Wenn ich nur den Verbrauch der GPU betrachte, bin ich überzeugt, dass die 1070 am besten abschneidet. Allerdings habe ich ja noch Stromverbrauch durch die übrigen Komponenten. Die dürften relativ fix sein, egal, welche GPU drinsteckt.
D.h. dass selbst wenn eine 1080 Ti weniger effizient ist als eine 1070 kann das Gesamtsystem effizienter sein, weil der Fixverbrauch ja gleich ist, und deshalb dessen Anteil kleiner ist.

Das gleiche gilt für die Investitionskosten für die restliche HW. Wenn es um einen reinen Falter geht, sind die HW-Kosten (bis evtl. aufs Netzteil und die GPUs natürlich) komplett gleich. D.h.: nutzt du eine Ti statt einer 1070 bekommst du ca 60% mehr für die gleichen HW-Kosten.

Zu guter letzt musst du noch überlegen in welchen Slot du die GPU steckst. Ohne Riser konnte ich die 1080 und Ti nicht im gleichen Gehäuse in nebeneinander liegenden Slots betreiben, weil sie zu heiß wurden und deshalb gedrosselt werden hätten müssen.
Dann noch die PCIe-Anbindung. In einen PCIe 3.0 x8 kannst du ohne Verluste eine Ti reinstecken. In einen x4 würde ich maximal ne 1070 reinstecken, weil eine Ti schon nur noch  80% wg. der PCIe-Anbindung schafft.
Bei kleineren GPUs dürfte der Verlust nicht so groß sein.

Die kleineren Karten <1070 finde ich auch uninteressant, weil sie durch die nichtlineare Punktevergabe schlecht abschneiden. Man braucht GPUs mit mindestens 400'PPD um im steilen Bereich der Kurve zu landen und dadurch überproportional vom Bonus profitieren zu können.

Die 1080 finde ich mit Abstand am uninteressantesten, weil der Unterschied zur 1070 zu klein ist. 
Ich würde wahrscheinlich für eine 1080 Ti votieren.

Aber ich würde noch warten. Bei entsprechendem Preis kann ich mir die 1070 Ti als optimale Karte vorstellen.


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Oktober 2017)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Abwarten was die 1070 Ti kostet und erfalten kann, dann entscheiden ob diese oder 1080.



Seh ich (fast) genau so 

Allerdings habe ich *SEHR* gute Erfahrungen mit der 1070 gemacht


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. Oktober 2017)

Ich melde mich mal als wer, der seinen Stromverbrauch gut im Auge behalten muss. 

Vor dem Hintergrund kann ich vielleicht eher ne 1050(Ti) in nem Homeserver unterbringen als was stärkeres.

Vielleicht sollte auch das in die Gedankengänge einfließen.


----------



## arcDaniel (10. Oktober 2017)

Also wo soll ich jetzt anfangen Falten oder Foren-Regeln?

Falten:
Danke der neusten Beta von After Burner kann man jetzt bei Vega die Spannung direkt über den Spannungskontroller einstellen ohne, dass dafür die AMD API genutzt wird.
Somit konnte ich einen offset von -0.1V einstellen, das PT auf -50%, was mit sich bringt, dass mein Gesamter PC nur noch 200Watt beim Falten aus der Steckdose zieht.
Dabei faltet er 500-700k ppd, was schon ein sehr guter Wert, gerade für eine AMD-GPU ist.

Ich finde auch, dass mein System wei aus weniger mit der AMD GPU belastet wird, wie bei der Nvidia GPU. Sprich kein Ruckel-Desktop, kann die HW-Beschleunigung im Browser an lassen, sogar ohne dass die PPD merklich runter gehen...

Zu den Foren-Regeln:
Also Regeln sind für mich da um eine Möglichkeit zu haben etwas zu unternehmen, wenn jemand den Bogen überspannt. Hier im Forum auch um den Foren-Betreiber bezüglich seiner Haftbarkeit zu schützen.
Solange also ein User nichts meldet, weil seine Rechte verletzt werden oder etwas illegales Geschrieben wird, womit der Foren-Betreiber Probleme bekommen könnte, sollte, NEIN MUSS mann auch mal aufhören nur schwarz/weiss zu sehen!

Wenn ich andere Bereiche hier im Forum anschaue, so wird tatenlos zugesehen, wie Rechte anderer mit Füssen getreten werden (Bleidigungen, Diskriminierung von Gruppen...). Kommentare melden? Nützt das was? Dann wird mal ein User für gefühlt 5 Minuten gesperrt um danach genauso weiter zu machen wie vorher.

Wenn jetzt aber hier in diesem Foren-Bereich angefangen wird den Punkt auf das i zu setzten, würde ich dies als sehr starke einschränkung der Team-Bildung ansehen und es wird sicherlich mehr schaden als gut machen.

Man faltet für ein bestimmtes Team, weil man sich in diesem Wohl fühlt, weil die Stimmung gut ist! Wenn dies nicht der Fall ist, kann ich meine Punkte auch einem anderen Team spenden! Dann kann ich genausogut wieder für EVGA falten; da bekomme ich wenigsten 10Euro im Monat, wobei ich es hier für lau mache, eben wegen dem Team, aber wenn das nicht gewünscht ist...


----------



## nfsgame (10. Oktober 2017)

In Anbetracht dessen, dass der Preisunterschied zwischen 1070 und 1080 ja inzwischen fast zu vernachlässigen (  ) ist, würde ich auch anhand der echt gut gemachten Tabelle sagen, dass die 1080 die bessere Wahl wäre... Würde übrigens neben den beiden über die wir schon geschrieben haben auch noch eine oder zwei unterbringen können .


----------



## JeansOn (10. Oktober 2017)

@binär
zu http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...6-klick-die-projekt-nummer-2.html#post9074864

du hast nicht nur spitze Zähnchen, sondern auch ein feines, sensibles Näschen 
Den Link mit den Projektmanagern/Teammitgliedern kannte ich noch gar nicht.


----------



## kampfschaaaf (10. Oktober 2017)

Bald habe ich auch wieder einen Platz 3.0 8x frei...


----------



## brooker (10. Oktober 2017)

... glaube ich muss zu diesem Thema ne eigene Thread aufmachen, sonst verliere ich über die Zeit den Überblick.


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Oktober 2017)

Hier noch ein Leak betreffend GTX1070Ti




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich finde die Zahlen interessant


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. Oktober 2017)

Hm, die macht die 1080 quasi überflüssig.


----------



## SimonSlowfood (11. Oktober 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Ich melde mich mal als wer, der seinen Stromverbrauch gut im Auge behalten muss.
> 
> Vor dem Hintergrund kann ich vielleicht eher ne 1050(Ti) in nem Homeserver unterbringen als was stärkeres.
> 
> Vielleicht sollte auch das in die Gedankengänge einfließen.




Hier läuft (bald wieder) eine 1050 Ti im Homeserver. Genau wegen dme Verbrauch und 24/7 hab ich mich für diese entschieden. Verbrauch ist bei +70W mehr als ohne Karte.


----------



## brooker (12. Oktober 2017)

... mit Stolz kann ich verkünden, das in Kürze zwei neue FoPaSas in Kraft treten - http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...gh-folding-partnerschaften-8.html#post9078523 

... und Aktionsaufruf zur *"Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018* erstellt.


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Oktober 2017)

brooker schrieb:


> ... und Aktionsaufruf zur *"Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018* erstellt.



Früher, als ich noch jung war, lernte ich mal "Der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm"

Hier passt wohl eher "Der frühe brooker fängt den Falter"


----------



## harley765 (13. Oktober 2017)

um nicht den anderen Fred zu versauen.. 

ich bei der letzten Faltwoche....


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Oktober 2017)




----------



## Hasestab (13. Oktober 2017)

Woran kann es liegen das eine 760 auf einem Board nur mit *8 pci-e 2.0 angebunden wird . Aber der Slot *16 kann. 

Andere Karten funktionieren *16. Mehrfach getauscht und versucht.

Auf einem anderen Board tut.s die Karte auch *16.

Also funktioniert diese 1 Karte auf nur diesem 1 c2d Bord nicht. Bzw zickt rum.

Jemand ne Idee? 

Gruss Hase


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. Oktober 2017)

Woran siehst du das? GPU-Z? Hast du Benchmarks laufen lassen, wegen Leistungsvergleich?


----------



## brooker (13. Oktober 2017)

harley765 schrieb:


> um nicht den anderen Fred zu versauen..
> 
> ich bei der letzten Faltwoche....



Harley, der Romantiker!


----------



## Hasestab (13. Oktober 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Woran siehst du das? GPU-Z? Hast du Benchmarks laufen lassen, wegen Leistungsvergleich?



Idle und Lastvergleich habe ich gemacht . Springt nur um von 1.1 auf 2.0.

Überwacht mit gpu-z


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Oktober 2017)

@Hasestab:
Andere GPU aus Familie Maxwell oder höher werden mit 16X angebunden?

Wenn nein Bios-Update.

Gesendet von meinem XT1032 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hasestab (13. Oktober 2017)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @Hasestab:
> Andere GPU aus Familie Maxwell
> Wenn nein Bios-Update.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem XT1032 mit Tapatalk



Werde ich mal schauen. Gute Idee. Danke.

Gruss

Hab leider nur 1 Maxwell da.


----------



## moreply (13. Oktober 2017)

Hast du schonmal mit was anderem als GPU-Z getestet? 

Laut denen ist meine Vega64 auch mit PCIe 3.0 angebunden...


----------



## Hasestab (13. Oktober 2017)

Nein. Hab ich nicht.  
Meinst du das wird nur falsch angezeigt?

Werde ich mal schauen.  Danke für den Ansatz.
Gruss Hase


----------



## brooker (13. Oktober 2017)

Frage ans Team: Welche GTX 1080 und 1050Ti sollte es wenn sein?


----------



## JayTea (13. Oktober 2017)

GTX 1080: Habe da aus einem Test von ComputerBase im Kopf, dass die von Palit/Gainward leise sein sollen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. Oktober 2017)

Palit Gamerock/Gainward Phönix meinst du?
Jo, die MSI Gaming ist auch gut, laut tests.

Bei der 1050Ti würde ich auf nen Heatpipe-Kühler achten, ansonsten auch den Preis beachten.

So als Ideen:

GTX 1080
Palit GeForce GTX 1080 GameRock Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Gainward GeForce GTX 1080 Phoenix Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
MSI GeForce GTX 1080 Gaming 8G Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


GTX 1050Ti
Zotac GeForce GTX 1050 Ti OC Edition Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (Vorteil, bei Registrierung 5 Jahre Garantie)
MSI GeForce GTX 1050 Ti Gaming 4G Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Cartesius (13. Oktober 2017)

brooker schrieb:


> Frage ans Team: Welche GTX 1080 und *1050Ti* sollte es wenn sein?



Da ich denke, gerade eine GTX1050Ti sollte v.a. sehr sparsam und möglichst leise sein, schlage ich entsprehcend des PCGH-Einkaufsführers die EVGA GTX 1050 Ti SC Gaming [max 59 W, 0,4 Sone] oder die Gigabyte GTX 1050 Ti G1 Gaming [max 68 W, 0,3 Sone] vor. Sihe auch "Scan" weiter unten.


----------



## foldinghomealone (13. Oktober 2017)

Eine 1070 ist ca. 90€ billiger als eine 1080 (je nach dem welchem Billiganbieter man trauen mag). 
Ich würde mir die 90€ sparen, und eine 1070 und eine 1060 kaufen.

Kommt natürlich drauf an, wo die 1050 TI eingebaut werden soll. Wenn es da für eine 10´60 zu heiß wird, dann natürlich nicht.


----------



## Cartesius (13. Oktober 2017)

Ich würde definitiv bei ner 1050 Ti bleiben, denn der Verbrauch ist echt super gering und nicht jeder FoPaSa-Falter wird so viel für den Strom bezahlen wollen. 

Klar kannst du mit ner 1060 die selben PPD wie die 1050Ti mit weniger elektrischer Energie generieren, aber nicht jeder FoPaSa-Interessent wird unbedingt Lust auf das gefrickel und gerechne haben, gerade WENN das Budget für den Strom begrenzt ist. Dann lieber eine sparsame  1050Ti 24/7 nutzen als eine 1060 nur halbtags oder so ähnlich...

Edit: Außerdem gibt es Modelle der 1050Ti, welche ihren Strom nur über den PCI-E Slot beziehen --> geringere Anforderungen an das Netzteil (Vorhandensein von 6 Pol Steckern).


----------



## brooker (13. Oktober 2017)

... ok, Danke für die Hinweis!  Die 1050Ti weil die keinen extra Stromanschluss benötigt. Die 1080 weil ich glaube, dass jeder die 1070Ti will und der Preis sinkt. Danke für die Hinweis!


----------



## foldinghomealone (13. Oktober 2017)

brooker schrieb:


> ... ok, Danke für die Hinweis!  Die 1050Ti weil die keinen extra Stromanschluss benötigt.


Das macht Sinn.



brooker schrieb:


> Die 1080 weil ich glaube, dass jeder die 1070Ti will und der Preis sinkt. Danke für die Hinweis!


Das macht eher weniger Sinn, oder verstehe ich was nicht? 
Wenn die 1070 Ti jeder haben will, steigt der Preis. Mit ihr der der 1080 (weil die 1080 nominell besser ist).
Das einzige was ich mir vorstellen könnte ist, dass der Preis der 1070 non-Ti sinken könnte, wenn sich die 1070 Ti da noch reinquetscht.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Oktober 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (ich hoffe das ein solcher Querverweiss toleriert wird, da ich sonst ausser jedem einzelnen ne PN schreiben nicht wüsste wie ich drauf aufmerksam machen soll ):
Hab ein kleine Frage bezüglich ein Monitor mit mehreren Rechner nutzen via DisplayProt-Switch-Box > DisplayPort-Switch


----------



## SimonSlowfood (14. Oktober 2017)

Server läuft wieder und steht in der Abstellkammer > Kein verfrachten der 1050Ti in den Gaming Rechner nötig!

Zur Zotac 1050Ti von weiter oben:
Die habe ich bei mir im Server stecken, einziges Manko: Lüfter lassen sich unter Linux nicht unter 45% Drehzahl regeln. Dadurch entsteht ein doch wahrnehmbares Lüfterrauschen (hörbar aus 2m Entfernung)


----------



## Nono15 (15. Oktober 2017)

SimonSlowfood schrieb:


> Zur Zotac 1050Ti von weiter oben:
> Die habe ich bei mir im Server stecken, einziges Manko: Lüfter lassen sich unter Linux nicht unter 45% Drehzahl regeln. Dadurch entsteht ein doch wahrnehmbares Lüfterrauschen (hörbar aus 2m Entfernung)



Hi,
habe jetzt auch zusätzlich eine GTX1050Ti OC von Zotac im Folding-Rechner als Zweitkarte stecken - ebenfalls für 24/7  
Deine Angabe mit den ~70W Mehrverbrauch trifft es ziemlich genau (hab bei dem Faltsystem derzeit immer das Strommessgerät mit dran) - Verbrauch ist zwischen 60-70 W für die GraKa, das variiert je nach WU.

Auch das Lüfterrauschen kann ich vernehmen, dafür wird die Temperatur sehr stabil gehalten (komm gerade nicht auf über 53 Grad), und die Karte ist klein und handlich. 
Ich habe auch lange überlegt ob ich mir die passive 1050Ti von Palit kaufen soll, mich aber dann doch wieder für eine Zotac entschieden.


----------



## SimonSlowfood (15. Oktober 2017)

Hab eben erst die  passive Palit gesehen  Da könnte man glaub auch mit einem 120er oder sogar 140er lüfter der gedrosselt auf 7V läuft was schönes basteln.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. Oktober 2017)

warum 7V, soll die Karte unter 30 Grad Celsius bleiben unter Last?
Selbst 3-5V reichen da völlig


----------



## SimonSlowfood (15. Oktober 2017)

Führt mich nicht in Versuchung, die Karte ist nicht mal n Jahr alt^^


----------



## nfsgame (15. Oktober 2017)

Naja... Dann sinds drei Slots die weg sind und die Kühlrippen stehen immer noch quer zum Luftstrom von vorne nach hinten ... Finde ich nicht besonders elegant.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. Oktober 2017)

welche? die 1050Ti? Das lohnt nicht die zu tauschen, dann lieber einfach den Kühler, ode rerst mal nur die WLP wechseln, mehr ist bei ner so TDP-schwachen karte eh unnötig.

Meien GTX750 hab ich damals auch in einem Zug von dem Originalkühl auf nen Zalman VF1000 umgebaut, udn den von der karte regeln lassen. Die kam ja kaum noch über 38% Lüftergeschwindigkeit, und die Temps waren selbst im Extremfall kaum über 50°C.


----------



## SimonSlowfood (15. Oktober 2017)

Die Solts sind im Server eh frei. 
Laut CB Test bringt sowieso nur der Hecklüfter etwas, könnte man ja auch statt nach hinten nach oben montieren.

Edit: Accelero Mono Plus oder S3 wären ja mal einen Blick wert.
Edit2: Der S3 ist raus, da die Backplate nicht passt bei mir (Siehe hier)


----------



## JayTea (17. Oktober 2017)

Und, hat schon jemand Erfahrungen jeglicher Art mit dem Windows 10 Fall Creators Update gemacht? 
Zerschossene Systeme oder Grafikkartentreiber?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. Oktober 2017)

Geafiktreiber musste ich reinstallen, das wars aber auch.


----------



## Jobsti84 (18. Oktober 2017)

Juhuuu, endlich die 20 Mio geknackt,
die letzte Mio mit der RX550 only


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Oktober 2017)

Jobsti84 schrieb:


> Juhuuu, endlich die 20 Mio geknackt,
> die letzte Mio mit der RX550 only



Grats, Bro. 

Und @all - bisher Fall-update "grossräumig umschifft"


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. Oktober 2017)

Bis auf mein eines Notebook und mein Gaming-PC hab ich nicht mal Win10 im Einsatz, der rest läuft unter Win7


----------



## Rarek (18. Oktober 2017)

ich hab an meinem Rechner Win 7
anderweitig habe ich auf sämtlichen anderen Systemen wie Servern oder Faltern nur Linux drauf


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. Oktober 2017)

Wahoo, 7 Mio schon vor Augen und in den Top 20 der Punkeerzeuger


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Oktober 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Wahoo, 7 Mio schon vor Augen und in den Top 20 der Punkeerzeuger



 Die Macht ist stark in diesem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brooker (18. Oktober 2017)

... was sehen meine müden Augen in den Stats? Hoomer ist zurückgekehrt


----------



## foldinghomealone (18. Oktober 2017)

u78g schrieb:


> Könnte man nicht schon vorher ( um die Adventszeit) eine Faltaktion machen? Es ist ja die Zeit des "gebens"! Wir spenden die Rechenkraft.....zbsp. An jedem Adventsonntag 24h Falten?





brooker schrieb:


> ... wir diskutieren das in der Tat nicht zum ersten Mal. Meine Meinung dazu ist, dass jeder gerade in der Vorweihnachtszeit genug um die Ohren hat und so ein Event nicht den Zuspruch findet. Was man probieren könnte ist ne Aktion zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr. Aber was soll der Aufhänger sein? Auch stellt sich die Frage, wer kann die Organisation und den Support zu dieser Zeit ableisten? Die Aktionen sind leider keine Selbstläufer.
> Vorschläge gern zum Thema in der Rumpelkammer.


Mir würde ein drittes Event im Jahr gefallen, zumal die Zeit zwischen den Krebstagen im Februar und dem Alzheimertag im September relativ lang ist.
Aber da ist auch Sommer und ob da ein Event richtig erfolgreich wäre bezweifle ich. Man sieht doch immer, dass die Faltleistung runter geht, sobald es warm wird.

Für mich ist so ein Faltevent auch immer etwas besonderes weshalb ich versuche, noch zusätzliche HW aufzutreiben und falten zu lassen. Zu Weihnachten wenn meine Kumpels auch mal Zeit haben zu Zocken werde ich den Teufel tun und sie um ihre Grafikkarten anzubetteln. 
Und für Eintagesevents wie Adventsonntagsfalten o.Ä. werde ich nicht den Aufwand betreiben und mir HW zu organisieren. Und ich falte eh relativ häufig 24h also wär das auch nichts besonderes. 
Aber nur meine Meinung dazu.


----------



## Bumblebee (19. Oktober 2017)

brooker schrieb:


> ... was sehen meine müden Augen in den Stats? Hoomer ist zurückgekehrt



Deine müden Augen sehen richtig


----------



## u78g (19. Oktober 2017)

> ... wir diskutieren das in der Tat nicht zum ersten Mal. Meine Meinung dazu ist, dass jeder gerade in der Vorweihnachtszeit genug um die Ohren hat und so ein Event nicht den Zuspruch findet. Was man probieren könnte ist ne Aktion zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr. Aber was soll der Aufhänger sein? Auch stellt sich die Frage, wer kann die Organisation und den Support zu dieser Zeit ableisten? Die Aktionen sind leider keine Selbstläufer.
> Vorschläge gern zum Thema in der Rumpelkammer.



....kann ich mir gut vorstellen das die Organisation eine Menge Zeit in Anspruch nimmt. (leider)

Ich dachte bei dem Event in der Weihnachtszeit an eine Art "Geschenke erfalten". Mann bräuchte aber wieder gesponsorte Artikel aus dem Elektronikbereich. Leider habe ich keine Erfahrungen wie aufwändig es ist gesponorte Atikel zu bekommen.


----------



## nfsgame (19. Oktober 2017)

Da braucht man schon so ein paar Kontakte für... Am besten dann natürlich auch noch aus der richtigen Abteilung des jeweiligen Herstellers, sonst wird das logischerweise auch nichts . Ich habe ja vor ein paar Jahren hier für das Team auch mal über Asus und Cougar ein paar Sachen organisiert gehabt (siehe alte Threads dazu).


----------



## JayTea (19. Oktober 2017)

Nach dem Fall Creators Update heute bei mir habe ich den Client gestartet und der Slider für die Folding Power war auf "Light" runtergesetzt worden!?


----------



## brooker (19. Oktober 2017)

- Hinweis: ASUS STRIX 1080 für 505€ mit zwei Games - Ebay-Plus-Aktion: 15%-Gutschein für WOW-Angebote Gutscheincode PLUSBAY (maximaler Rabatt 50€, nur Paypal-Zahlung)

ASUS GeForce GTX 1080 STRIX Advanced GDDR5X 8GB Grafikkarte PCI Express  | eBay


----------



## Hasestab (20. Oktober 2017)

Gestern 10 std kein DSL gehabt. Ist fürs Falten ja ne Katastrophe .


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. Oktober 2017)

Du brauchst n LTE Notfall-Gateway


----------



## foldinghomealone (20. Oktober 2017)

Mir ist sowas immer egal, solange es nicht in Faltwochen passiert. Spart ja schließlich auch Strom.


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Oktober 2017)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Mir ist sowas immer egal, solange es nicht in Faltwochen passiert. Spart ja schließlich auch Strom.



Da hast du (natürlich) Recht 
Aber dafür (bei mir) kostet es *Nerven*....

Ich seh das wie eine Glatze; *guuuut *- weniger Haare zum waschen.... *schleeeecht* - mehr Haut zum waschen


----------



## JayTea (20. Oktober 2017)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> [...] *schleeeecht* - mehr Haut zum waschen


Oder um beim Thema zu bleiben: schlecht, weil die empfindliche Kopfhaut mehr Sonnenstrahlung ausgesetzt ist und das ist ein Risikofaktor für Krebs!


----------



## nfsgame (20. Oktober 2017)

Dann musst du eben mehr falten um das Verständnis dahinter zu forcieren.


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Oktober 2017)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Dann musst du eben mehr falten um das Verständnis dahinter zu forcieren.



... oder die Haut besser eincremen  um die Sonneneinwirkung zu de-forcieren 
also - Korrektur - .... *schleeeecht* - mehr Haut zum eincremen nach dem Waschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wait (20. Oktober 2017)

Oder eine Kopfbedeckung, dann kann man sich das Eincremen sparen


----------



## Rarek (20. Oktober 2017)

nee... nacher wirste noch mit Frau angesprochen... lass mal 
wobei... das war ja verschleierung... hups


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. Oktober 2017)

So, wie testen wir reparierte GPUs?

Röchtöch, einmal F@H für n paar Stunden


----------



## foldinghomealone (20. Oktober 2017)

Solange sie läuft unter FAH gerne, hunderte abgebrochene WUs kann ich nicht befürworten...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. Oktober 2017)

Läuft,  war nur n bissel Flexing, wie die ThinkPadler das nennen, abgebrochen wird da nix.


----------



## brooker (20. Oktober 2017)

... wie schätzt ihr das ein? 

"... was ich eigentlich wissen wollte war die Frage, ob denn der Ryzen 3 1200 ausreichend zum Falten wäre, so als Begleiter (Vorkauer) für 1 - 2 Grafikkarten (bspw 1060 und 1070)?" 

Danke.


----------



## Rarek (21. Oktober 2017)

brooker schrieb:


> ... wie schätzt ihr das ein?
> 
> "... was ich eigentlich wissen wollte war die Frage, ob denn der Ryzen 3  1200 ausreichend zum Falten wäre, so als Begleiter (Vorkauer) für 1 - 2  Grafikkarten (bspw 1060 und 1070)?"
> 
> ...



also theoretisch sollte der ja reichen

der R3 ist ja nen quadcore, wenn ich mich recht erinner
da sollten 1,5 Kerne für 2 NV über sein unter Windoof

allerdings würde ich unter Linux falten, da sich dort die Karten mit leicht unter nem Kern zufrieden geben (meine zumindest, wo ich unter Windoof 2 Kerne Reservieren muss, langt unter dem Pingu einer bisher für mehr PPD - kann aber auch einfach an der so oder so hoheren Performance liegen, die der Tux inne hat) und man somit 3 einsetzen kann ohne verluste fürchten zu müssen, weil die CPU sich festgekaut hat


----------



## foldinghomealone (21. Oktober 2017)

NV brauchen eine schnelle mind x8 PCIe Anbindung. CPU-Geschwindigkeit spielt mMng keine Rolle.
Einer 1060 könnte auch eine x4 reichen, bin mir aber nicht sicher


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. Oktober 2017)

Also so ein R3 hat in etwa die Leistung eines i5 4460, was man dem zumuten will, kann man nem R3 auch zumuten.
Dazu kommt ja, wenn man mehr als eine GPU einbauen will, wird ziemlich sicher n B350 oder gar x370 Board drunter stecken, dann ist OC möglich.
Single Core kann man so sogar noch was zulegen, so dass eigentlich 2 Kerne frei sein müssten.


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Oktober 2017)

mMn. sollte das mit einer R3 problemlos gehen


----------



## nfsgame (21. Oktober 2017)

Rarek schrieb:


> allerdings würde ich unter Linux falten, da sich dort die Karten mit leicht unter nem Kern zufrieden geben (meine zumindest, wo ich unter Windoof 2 Kerne Reservieren muss, langt unter dem Pingu einer bisher für mehr PPD - kann aber auch einfach an der so oder so hoheren Performance liegen, die der Tux inne hat) und man somit 3 einsetzen kann ohne verluste fürchten zu müssen, weil die CPU sich festgekaut hat


Hab unter Server 2012R2 mit CPU:15 und einer GPU auch maximal 92% Gesamt-CPU-Last... Unter Windows 7 und 10 sind es dann 100%. Ich mag den drolligen flugunfähigen Vogel ja auch, aber der vollbringt keine Wunder...


----------



## alexk94 (21. Oktober 2017)

Na super, die Karte läuft nicht einmal 6 Monate und schon macht der Lüfter im Bereich von 1759-1775 RPM ein nerviges Geräusch. Ich habe schon die Temp. sowie die RPM umgestellt, damit ich sie noch bis Jan./Feb. nutzen kann, ohne dieses Geräusch, ehe sie zurückgeht und gegen den kleinen Vega im Referenzdesign ausgetauscht wird. Zum Glück war die Karte "kostenlos", dank des Verkaufspreises meiner alten Karte, aber trotzdem sollte sowas nicht passieren.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. Oktober 2017)

Wekche Karte? Welcher Kühler.

Passieren kann das bei jedem Hersteller, ist aber eigentlich eher selten.


----------



## alexk94 (21. Oktober 2017)

Sapphire RX 570 Pulse ITX.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. Oktober 2017)

Hm, ok, die Karte finde ich vom Kühler nicht doll, aber nach nicht mal nem halben jahr sollte es eben noch top sein.
Nutz die Gewährleistung, und gut.


----------



## JayTea (21. Oktober 2017)

Benötigt man (unter Windows) bei nvidia einen ganzen Kern pro GPU oder genügt ein Thread?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. Oktober 2017)

Theoretisch ein Thread.
Allerdings würde ich keine Volle Auslastung planen.


----------



## foldinghomealone (21. Oktober 2017)

ein Thread fürs OS und dann ein Thread pro GPU


----------



## brooker (21. Oktober 2017)

... bei welcher Cpu?


----------



## JayTea (21. Oktober 2017)

Ah okay.
@brooker: Einfach generell. Natürlich gehe ich gedanklich erstmal von sowas wie meinen 4C/8T (6700K) aus. Bei  einer CPU ohne SMT ist das ja dann schon reichlich unkomfortabel.


----------



## foldinghomealone (21. Oktober 2017)

brooker, meinst du mich? 
Mnmng egal mit welcher CPU. Jede moderne CPU die auf einem Board mit PCIe 3.0 steckt.


----------



## brooker (22. Oktober 2017)

... sorry, meinte JayTea. Gut. Für aktuelle CPUs diesen Kalibers denke ich passt das. Für ältere CPUs, insbesondere AMD, würde ich das ungern so pauschal stehen lassen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. Oktober 2017)

AMDs Bulli würde ich dann aber nicht zu diesen “modernen CPUs“ zählen wollen


----------



## nfsgame (23. Oktober 2017)

```
[COLOR=#ff0000]08:54:50:WU00:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: RUNNING gpu:0:GP104 [GeForce GTX 1070] 6463 from 171.67.108.157
08:54:50:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.157:8080
08:54:51:WU00:FS01:Downloading 8.86MiB
08:54:57:WU00:FS01:Download 2.12%
08:55:04:WU00:FS01:Download 3.53%
08:55:13:WU00:FS01:Download 4.94%
08:55:20:WU00:FS01:Download 7.06%
08:55:26:WU00:FS01:Download 9.18%
08:55:32:WU00:FS01:Download 11.29%
08:55:38:WU00:FS01:Download 12.70%
08:55:39:WU02:FS00:0xa7:Completed 1825000 out of 2500000 steps (73%)
08:55:45:WU00:FS01:Download 14.82%
08:55:51:WU00:FS01:Download 16.23%
08:55:57:WU00:FS01:Download 17.64%
08:56:01:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 6250000 out of 6250000 steps (100%)
[...]
08:56:02:WU01:FS01:Uploading 7.74MiB to 171.67.108.157
08:56:02:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.157:8080
08:56:06:WU00:FS01:Download 20.47%
08:56:08:WU01:FS01:Upload 36.32%
08:56:14:WU01:FS01:Upload 89.60%
08:56:15:WU00:FS01:Download 21.88%
08:56:16:WU01:FS01:Upload complete
[...]
08:56:16:WU01:FS01:Cleaning up
08:56:21:WU00:FS01:Download 24.00%
08:56:27:WU02:FS00:0xa7:Completed 1850000 out of 2500000 steps (74%)
08:56:28:WU00:FS01:Download 26.11%
08:56:34:WU00:FS01:Download 27.53%
08:56:41:WU00:FS01:Download 28.94%
08:56:48:WU00:FS01:Download 30.35%
08:56:56:WU00:FS01:Download 31.76%
08:57:02:WU00:FS01:Download 33.17%
08:57:09:WU00:FS01:Download 35.29%
08:57:13:WU02:FS00:0xa7:Completed 1875000 out of 2500000 steps (75%)
08:57:16:WU00:FS01:Download 37.41%
08:57:22:WU00:FS01:Download 38.82%
08:57:28:WU00:FS01:Download 40.94%
08:57:35:WU00:FS01:Download 42.35%
08:57:41:WU00:FS01:Download 44.46%
08:57:49:WU00:FS01:Download 47.29%
08:57:56:WU00:FS01:Download 49.40%
08:57:59:WU02:FS00:0xa7:Completed 1900000 out of 2500000 steps (76%)
08:58:03:WU00:FS01:Download 51.52%
08:58:10:WU00:FS01:Download 52.93%
08:58:17:WU00:FS01:Download 54.34%
08:58:23:WU00:FS01:Download 55.76%
08:58:29:WU00:FS01:Download 57.17%
08:58:36:WU00:FS01:Download 59.29%
08:58:43:WU00:FS01:Download 60.70%
08:58:46:WU02:FS00:0xa7:Completed 1925000 out of 2500000 steps (77%)
08:58:49:WU00:FS01:Download 62.81%
08:58:57:WU00:FS01:Download 64.93%
08:59:04:WU00:FS01:Download 66.34%
08:59:10:WU00:FS01:Download 67.75%
08:59:17:WU00:FS01:Download 69.17%
08:59:24:WU00:FS01:Download 71.28%
08:59:32:WU02:FS00:0xa7:Completed 1950000 out of 2500000 steps (78%)
08:59:33:WU00:FS01:Download 73.40%
08:59:39:WU00:FS01:Download 74.81%
08:59:47:WU00:FS01:Download 76.22%
08:59:53:WU00:FS01:Download 77.64%
08:59:59:WU00:FS01:Download 79.75%
09:00:05:WU00:FS01:Download 81.87%
09:00:14:WU00:FS01:Download 83.99%
09:00:18:WU02:FS00:0xa7:Completed 1975000 out of 2500000 steps (79%)
09:00:21:WU00:FS01:Download 86.10%
09:00:28:WU00:FS01:Download 87.52%
09:00:35:WU00:FS01:Download 88.93%
09:00:43:WU00:FS01:Download 91.75%
09:00:49:WU00:FS01:Download 93.16%
09:00:57:WU00:FS01:Download 94.57%
09:01:03:WU00:FS01:Download 96.69%
09:01:04:WU02:FS00:0xa7:Completed 2000000 out of 2500000 steps (80%)
09:01:10:WU00:FS01:Download 98.81%
09:01:16:WU00:FS01:Download 100.00%
[COLOR=#ff0000]09:01:16:WU00:FS01:Download complete
```

Das ist ja heute wieder performant...


----------



## arcDaniel (23. Oktober 2017)

So ich habe jetzt meine 200Mio für das Team gefaltet, wie versprochen.
Jetzt ist es aber soweit, dass ich mich etwas zurückziehe. Hierfür gibt es mehrere Gründe.
Es liegt noch nicht mal am Falten selbst, ja wenn ich nicht falte spare ich halt etwas Geld, dieses könnte/kann ich aber auch für andere gute Zwecke einsetzten.

Es geht eher um das Forum allgemein. Für mich sollte dieses ein Ort sein, wo man über das Hobby diskutieren kann und sich gegenseitig helfen kann. Eine Leidenschaft teilen.

In letzter Zeit habe ich aber immer mehr das Gefühl, dass die meisten Rubriken nur noch von Hass und Missgunst geprägt werden. Anstatt sich über neue Produkte zu freuen, kommt es zu einem Krieg, welcher von Beleidigungen geprägt ist, welche noch nicht mal mit dem zur Frage stehenden Produkt zu tun haben. Ein Produkt kritisch zu betrachten ist ja ok, aber hier schiessen einfach viel zu viele über das Ziel hinaus.

Von Beleidigungen begleitete Hass-Kommentare, werden toleriert. Auch Schimpfwörter wie ...-Krüppel sind ganz normal. Manche User schrecken auch nicht vor Fremdenfeindlichen Aussagen oder Diskriminierung zurück. Der allgemeine Umgangston wird immer Asozialer und die Moderation reagiert extrem zurückhaltend.

In anderen Rubriken, wie hier beim Falten, wo der allgemeine Umgangston sehr angenehm ist, wird dann aber mit der Foren-Regel-Keule um sich geschlagen...

Warum ist das so? Bei den Rubriken wo scheinbar alles durch geht, handelt es sich meist um News Themen; sind die Klicks wichtiger, als offensichtlich auffällige User endlich zu bannen?

Hilfe scheint auch oft nicht erwünscht zu sein. Gibt man Tips, auf welche man durch etwas Nachdenken selbst kommen würde, werde diese in Frage gestellt. Dabei geht es mir noch nicht einmal darum, dass der User zu faul war selbst zu überlegen, sondern eher, dass Halbwahrheiten, Gerüchte sich hartnäckig halten, obwohl zwischenzeitlich das Gegenteil (oder eine Relativierung) nachgewiesen wurde.

Auch kommen immer wieder Fragen auf, wo die Antwort nicht 10 Seiten vorher bereits stand (was dann nach zu vollziehen wäre), sondern eher 2-3 Kommentare früher. Ich habe die Faulheit satt. Ein absolutes Minimum an Einarbeiten in ein Thema darf man doch wohl verlangen.

Meine Geduld hat seine Grenzen erreicht und ich merkte, obwohl ich mir dies alles egal sein könnte, regt es mich dennoch sehr auf. Vielleicht ein Beweis wie sehr ich mich für das Thema PC Hardware interessiere.

In letzter Zeit habe ich deutlich weniger Kommentare gelesen und nur noch sehr selten etwas kommentiert. Sich weniger Aufregen tut schon gut und die gewonnene Zeit kann man auch besser investieren.


----------



## nfsgame (23. Oktober 2017)

Das Problem hast du aber seit einigen Jahren in allen Foren. Leider müssen irgendwo die 1x,x% der Wahl(Patr-)idioten herkommen. Der Rest ist einfach generell strunzenhohl. Ich habe schon lange aufgegeben mir irgendwelche Newskommentare durchzulesen. Man weiß doch eh schon vorher was im dazugehörigen Thread abgehen wird. 
Dazu gab es vor meiner längeren Pause einst einen eigenen Thread - ist das PCGHX noch "extreme" genug oder so hieß der. Passiert ist nix. 
Schade, dass du hier das Handtuch wirfst, aber vielleicht sehen wir uns in Zukunft ja doch nochmal wieder.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. Oktober 2017)

Vielleicht sollten wir ein VIP-Bereich für Folder machen, die sich benehmen können?


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Oktober 2017)

arcDaniel - zuerst einmal ganz herzlichen Dank für deinen Einsatz

Deine erste WU hast du am 2. April 2015 gefaltet; für eine lange Zeit warst du eine echte Stütze unseres "Clubs"
Ausnahmsweise auch hier ein *GANZ* *grosses* *GRATS* zu 200 Mio. Punkten

Die Negativpunkte welche du geschildert hast sind leider nur allzu wahr; natürlich würde auch ich mir wünschen es wäre anders
Dass du dich darüber (immer noch) aufregst spricht ja maximal für dich
Tu mir den Gefallen und behalte diese Einstellung - auch wenn es nicht leicht ist
Nur wenn wir kritisch sind und bleiben hat diese Welt als Ganzes noch eine Chance
Wie man es NICHT machen sollte wird jeden Tag zu Genüge bewiesen

Es würde mich enorm freuen wenn wir / ich dich nicht völlig verlieren würde(n)


----------



## darkEmperor (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: [HowTo] - Anleitung Einrichtung FAH Client 7.4.4*

Hallo zusammen
ich Falte nach langer abwesenheit mal wieder mit. Jetz habe ich alles eingerichtet wie im How-to doch meine GPU (gtx980ti) wird nur zu 80% ausgelastet. 
Kann mir da jemand helfen ?


----------



## JayTea (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: [HowTo] - Anleitung Einrichtung FAH Client 7.4.4*

Hey *darkEmperor*!
Schön, dass du wieder mitmischst. 
Mit welchem Treiber faltest du, welche CPU (auslastung) hast du und steht etwas auffälliges im Log? Letzteres kannst du gerne mal posten; bite Spoiler verwenden! 



Spoiler



[SPOILER ]
Log hier rein kopieren. Eckige Klammern hinten ohne Leerzeichen.
[/SPOILER ]


----------



## darkEmperor (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: [HowTo] - Anleitung Einrichtung FAH Client 7.4.4*

Hiho 
Treiber: 388.00
CPU: I7 2600K ist zu 97% ausgelastet da ein Thread für Graka



Spoiler



*********************** Log Started 2017-10-23T13:23:52Z ***********************
13:23:52:************************* Folding@home Client *************************
13:23:52:      Website: Front Page - Folding@home
13:23:52:    Copyright: (c) 2009-2014 Stanford University
13:23:52:       Author: Joseph Coffland <joseph@cauldrondevelopment.com>
13:23:52:         Args: 
13:23:52:       Config: C:/Users/Kevin Schoch/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/config.xml
13:23:52:******************************** Build ********************************
13:23:52:      Version: 7.4.4
13:23:52:         Date: Mar 4 2014
13:23:52:         Time: 20:26:54
13:23:52:      SVN Rev: 4130
13:23:52:       Branch: fah/trunk/client
13:23:52:     Compiler: Intel(R) C++ MSVC 1500 mode 1200
13:23:52:      Options: /TP /nologo /EHa /Qdiag-disable:4297,4103,1786,279 /Ox -arch:SSE
13:23:52:               /QaxSSE2,SSE3,SSSE3,SSE4.1,SSE4.2 /Qopenmp /Qrestrict /MT /Qmkl
13:23:52:     Platform: win32 XP
13:23:52:         Bits: 32
13:23:52:         Mode: Release
13:23:52:******************************* System ********************************
13:23:52:          CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2600K CPU @ 3.40GHz
13:23:52:       CPU ID: GenuineIntel Family 6 Model 42 Stepping 7
13:23:52:         CPUs: 8
13:23:52:       Memory: 7.98GiB
13:23:52:  Free Memory: 5.68GiB
13:23:52:      Threads: WINDOWS_THREADS
13:23:52:   OS Version: 6.2
13:23:52:  Has Battery: false
13:23:52:   On Battery: false
13:23:52:   UTC Offset: 2
13:23:52:          PID: 13292
13:23:52:          CWD: C:/Users/Kevin Schoch/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient
13:23:52:           OS: Windows 10 Pro
13:23:52:      OS Arch: AMD64
13:23:52:         GPUs: 1
13:23:52:        GPU 0: NVIDIA:7 GM200 [GeForce GTX 980 Ti] 5632
13:23:52:         CUDA: 5.2
13:23:52:  CUDA Driver: 9010
13:23:52:Win32 Service: false
13:23:52:***********************************************************************
13:23:52:<config>
13:23:52:  <!-- Folding Core -->
13:23:52:  <core-priority v='low'/>
13:23:52:
13:23:52:  <!-- Network -->
13:23:52:  <proxy v=':8080'/>
13:23:52:
13:23:52:  <!-- Slot Control -->
13:23:52:  <power v='FULL'/>
13:23:52:
13:23:52:  <!-- User Information -->
13:23:52:  <passkey v='********************************'/>
13:23:52:  <team v='70335'/>
13:23:52:  <user v='darkEmperor'/>
13:23:52:
13:23:52:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
13:23:52:  <slot id='1' type='GPU'>
13:23:52:    <client-type v='advanced'/>
13:23:52:    <next-unit-percentage v='100'/>
13:23:52:  </slot>
13:23:52:</config>
13:23:52:Trying to access database...
13:23:52:Successfully acquired database lock
13:23:52:Enabled folding slot 01: READY gpu:0:GM200 [GeForce GTX 980 Ti] 5632
13:23:52:WU00:FS01:Starting
13:23:52:WU00:FS01:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" "C:/Users/Kevin Schoch/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/fahwebx.stanford.edu/cores/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_21.fah/FahCore_21.exe" -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 13292 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia
13:23:52:WU00:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 12072
13:23:53:WU00:FS01:Core PID:8720
13:23:53:WU00:FS01:FahCore 0x21 started
13:23:53:WU00:FS01:0x21:*********************** Log Started 2017-10-23T13:23:53Z ***********************
13:23:53:WU00:FS01:0x21roject: 9415 (Run 903, Clone 0, Gen 261)
13:23:53:WU00:FS01:0x21:Unit: 0x00000131ab436c9d585e06d05b3f3e7b
13:23:53:WU00:FS01:0x21:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
13:23:53:WU00:FS01:0x21:Machine: 1
13:23:53:WU00:FS01:0x21igital signatures verified
13:23:53:WU00:FS01:0x21:Folding@home GPU Core21 Folding@home Core
13:23:53:WU00:FS01:0x21:Version 0.0.18
13:23:55:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 0 out of 6250000 steps (0%)
13:23:55:WU00:FS01:0x21:Temperature control disabled. Requirements: single Nvidia GPU, tmax must be < 110 and twait >= 900
13:25:13:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 62500 out of 6250000 steps (1%)
13:26:32:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 125000 out of 6250000 steps (2%)
13:27:51:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 187500 out of 6250000 steps (3%)
13:29:11:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 250000 out of 6250000 steps (4%)
13:29:22:Adding folding slot 00: READY cpu:7
13:29:22:Saving configuration to config.xml
13:29:22:<config>
13:29:22:  <!-- Folding Core -->
13:29:22:  <core-priority v='low'/>
13:29:22:
13:29:22:  <!-- Network -->
13:29:22:  <proxy v=':8080'/>
13:29:22:
13:29:22:  <!-- Slot Control -->
13:29:22:  <power v='FULL'/>
13:29:22:
13:29:22:  <!-- User Information -->
13:29:22:  <passkey v='********************************'/>
13:29:22:  <team v='70335'/>
13:29:22:  <user v='darkEmperor'/>
13:29:22:
13:29:22:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
13:29:22:  <slot id='1' type='GPU'>
13:29:22:    <client-type v='advanced'/>
13:29:22:    <next-unit-percentage v='100'/>
13:29:22:  </slot>
13:29:22:  <slot id='0' type='CPU'>
13:29:22:    <cpus v='7'/>
13:29:22:  </slot>
13:29:22:</config>
13:29:23:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:8080
13:29:23:WARNING:WU01:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.45:8080': Empty work server assignment
13:29:23:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.35:80
13:29:24:WARNING:WU01:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '171.64.65.35:80': Empty work server assignment
13:29:24:ERROR:WU01:FS00:Exception: Could not get an assignment
13:29:24:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:8080
13:29:25:WARNING:WU01:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.45:8080': Empty work server assignment
13:29:25:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.35:80
13:29:26:WARNING:WU01:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '171.64.65.35:80': Empty work server assignment
13:29:26:ERROR:WU01:FS00:Exception: Could not get an assignment
13:29:58:Saving configuration to config.xml
13:29:58:<config>
13:29:58:  <!-- Folding Core -->
13:29:58:  <core-priority v='low'/>
13:29:58:
13:29:58:  <!-- Network -->
13:29:58:  <proxy v=':8080'/>
13:29:58:
13:29:58:  <!-- Slot Control -->
13:29:58:  <power v='FULL'/>
13:29:58:
13:29:58:  <!-- User Information -->
13:29:58:  <passkey v='********************************'/>
13:29:58:  <team v='70335'/>
13:29:58:  <user v='darkEmperor'/>
13:29:58:
13:29:58:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
13:29:58:  <slot id='1' type='GPU'>
13:29:58:    <client-type v='advanced'/>
13:29:58:    <next-unit-percentage v='100'/>
13:29:58:  </slot>
13:29:58:  <slot id='0' type='CPU'>
13:29:58:    <cpus v='7'/>
13:29:58:  </slot>
13:29:58:</config>
13:30:06:Saving configuration to config.xml
13:30:06:<config>
13:30:06:  <!-- Folding Core -->
13:30:06:  <core-priority v='low'/>
13:30:06:
13:30:06:  <!-- Network -->
13:30:06:  <proxy v=':8080'/>
13:30:06:
13:30:06:  <!-- Slot Control -->
13:30:06:  <power v='FULL'/>
13:30:06:
13:30:06:  <!-- User Information -->
13:30:06:  <passkey v='********************************'/>
13:30:06:  <team v='70335'/>
13:30:06:  <user v='darkEmperor'/>
13:30:06:
13:30:06:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
13:30:06:  <slot id='1' type='GPU'>
13:30:06:    <client-type v='advanced'/>
13:30:06:    <next-unit-percentage v='100'/>
13:30:06:  </slot>
13:30:06:  <slot id='0' type='CPU'>
13:30:06:    <cpus v='3'/>
13:30:06:  </slot>
13:30:06:</config>
13:30:25:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:8080
13:30:25:WU01:FS00:Assigned to work server 171.67.108.158
13:30:25:WU01:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: READY cpu:3 from 171.67.108.158
13:30:25:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.158:8080
13:30:27:WU01:FS00ownloading 806.27KiB
13:30:28:WU01:FS00ownload complete
13:30:28:WU01:FS00:Received Unit: id:01 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:9031 run:377 clone:2 gen:865 core:0xa4 unit:0x000003bfab436c9e5698349ca3d00845
13:30:28:WU01:FS00ownloading core from http://fahwebx.stanford.edu/cores/Win32/AMD64/Core_a4.fah
13:30:28:WU01:FS00:Connecting to fahwebx.stanford.edu:80
13:30:29:WU01:FS00:FahCore a4: Downloading 2.89MiB
13:30:30:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 312500 out of 6250000 steps (5%)
13:30:34:WU01:FS00:FahCore a4: Download complete
13:30:34:WU01:FS00:Valid core signature
13:30:34:WU01:FS00:Unpacked 9.59MiB to cores/fahwebx.stanford.edu/cores/Win32/AMD64/Core_a4.fah/FahCore_a4.exe
13:30:34:WU01:FS00:Starting
13:30:34:WU01:FS00:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" "C:/Users/Kevin Schoch/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/fahwebx.stanford.edu/cores/Win32/AMD64/Core_a4.fah/FahCore_a4.exe" -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 13292 -checkpoint 15 -np 3
13:30:34:WU01:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 8476
13:30:34:WU01:FS00:Core PID:12540
13:30:34:WU01:FS00:FahCore 0xa4 started
13:30:35:WU01:FS00:0xa4:
13:30:35:WU01:FS00:0xa4:*------------------------------*
13:30:35:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Folding@Home Gromacs GB Core
13:30:35:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Version 2.27 (Dec. 15, 2010)
13:30:35:WU01:FS00:0xa4:
13:30:35:WU01:FS00:0xa4reparing to commence simulation
13:30:35:WU01:FS00:0xa4:- Looking at optimizations...
13:30:35:WU01:FS00:0xa4:- Created dyn
13:30:35:WU01:FS00:0xa4:- Files status OK
13:30:35:WU01:FS00:0xa4:- Expanded 825109 -> 1397768 (decompressed 169.4 percent)
13:30:35:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=825109 data_size=1397768, decompressed_data_size=1397768 diff=0
13:30:35:WU01:FS00:0xa4:- Digital signature verified
13:30:35:WU01:FS00:0xa4:
13:30:35:WU01:FS00:0xa4roject: 9031 (Run 377, Clone 2, Gen 865)
13:30:35:WU01:FS00:0xa4:
13:30:35:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Assembly optimizations on if available.
13:30:35:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Entering M.D.
13:30:41:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Mapping NT from 3 to 3 
13:30:41:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 0 out of 250000 steps  (0%)
13:30:57:Saving configuration to config.xml
13:30:57:<config>
13:30:57:  <!-- Folding Core -->
13:30:57:  <core-priority v='low'/>
13:30:57:
13:30:57:  <!-- Network -->
13:30:57:  <proxy v=':8080'/>
13:30:57:
13:30:57:  <!-- Slot Control -->
13:30:57:  <power v='FULL'/>
13:30:57:
13:30:57:  <!-- User Information -->
13:30:57:  <passkey v='********************************'/>
13:30:57:  <team v='70335'/>
13:30:57:  <user v='darkEmperor'/>
13:30:57:
13:30:57:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
13:30:57:  <slot id='1' type='GPU'>
13:30:57:    <client-type v='advanced'/>
13:30:57:    <next-unit-percentage v='100'/>
13:30:57:  </slot>
13:30:57:  <slot id='0' type='CPU'>
13:30:57:    <cpus v='6'/>
13:30:57:  </slot>
13:30:57:</config>
13:30:57:FS00:Shutting core down
13:30:59:Saving configuration to config.xml
13:30:59:<config>
13:30:59:  <!-- Folding Core -->
13:30:59:  <core-priority v='low'/>
13:30:59:
13:30:59:  <!-- Network -->
13:30:59:  <proxy v=':8080'/>
13:30:59:
13:30:59:  <!-- Slot Control -->
13:30:59:  <power v='FULL'/>
13:30:59:
13:30:59:  <!-- User Information -->
13:30:59:  <passkey v='********************************'/>
13:30:59:  <team v='70335'/>
13:30:59:  <user v='darkEmperor'/>
13:30:59:
13:30:59:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
13:30:59:  <slot id='1' type='GPU'>
13:30:59:    <client-type v='advanced'/>
13:30:59:    <next-unit-percentage v='100'/>
13:30:59:  </slot>
13:30:59:  <slot id='0' type='CPU'>
13:30:59:    <cpus v='6'/>
13:30:59:  </slot>
13:30:59:</config>
13:31:05:WU01:FS00:FahCore returned: INTERRUPTED (102 = 0x66)
13:31:05:WU01:FS00:Starting
13:31:05:WARNING:WU01:FS00:Changed SMP threads from 3 to 6 this can cause some work units to fail
13:31:05:WU01:FS00:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" "C:/Users/Kevin Schoch/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/fahwebx.stanford.edu/cores/Win32/AMD64/Core_a4.fah/FahCore_a4.exe" -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 13292 -checkpoint 15 -np 6
13:31:05:WU01:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 8760
13:31:05:WU01:FS00:Core PID:1652
13:31:05:WU01:FS00:FahCore 0xa4 started
13:31:06:WU01:FS00:0xa4:
13:31:06:WU01:FS00:0xa4:*------------------------------*
13:31:06:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Folding@Home Gromacs GB Core
13:31:06:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Version 2.27 (Dec. 15, 2010)
13:31:06:WU01:FS00:0xa4:
13:31:06:WU01:FS00:0xa4reparing to commence simulation
13:31:06:WU01:FS00:0xa4:- Looking at optimizations...
13:31:06:WU01:FS00:0xa4:- Files status OK
13:31:06:WU01:FS00:0xa4:- Expanded 825109 -> 1397768 (decompressed 169.4 percent)
13:31:06:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=825109 data_size=1397768, decompressed_data_size=1397768 diff=0
13:31:06:WU01:FS00:0xa4:- Digital signature verified
13:31:06:WU01:FS00:0xa4:
13:31:06:WU01:FS00:0xa4roject: 9031 (Run 377, Clone 2, Gen 865)
13:31:06:WU01:FS00:0xa4:
13:31:06:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Assembly optimizations on if available.
13:31:06:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Entering M.D.
13:31:11:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Mapping NT from 6 to 6 
13:31:11:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 0 out of 250000 steps  (0%)
13:31:41:Saving configuration to config.xml
13:31:41:<config>
13:31:41:  <!-- Folding Core -->
13:31:41:  <core-priority v='low'/>
13:31:41:
13:31:41:  <!-- Network -->
13:31:41:  <proxy v=':8080'/>
13:31:41:
13:31:41:  <!-- Slot Control -->
13:31:41:  <power v='FULL'/>
13:31:41:
13:31:41:  <!-- User Information -->
13:31:41:  <passkey v='********************************'/>
13:31:41:  <team v='70335'/>
13:31:41:  <user v='darkEmperor'/>
13:31:41:
13:31:41:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
13:31:41:  <slot id='1' type='GPU'>
13:31:41:    <client-type v='advanced'/>
13:31:41:    <next-unit-percentage v='100'/>
13:31:41:  </slot>
13:31:41:  <slot id='0' type='CPU'>
13:31:41:    <cpus v='7'/>
13:31:41:  </slot>
13:31:41:</config>
13:31:41:FS00:Shutting core down
13:31:45:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Client no longer detected. Shutting down core 
13:31:45:WU01:FS00:0xa4:
13:31:45:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Folding@home Core Shutdown: CLIENT_DIED
13:31:46:WU01:FS00:FahCore returned: INTERRUPTED (102 = 0x66)
13:31:50:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 375000 out of 6250000 steps (6%)
13:32:00:Saving configuration to config.xml
13:32:00:<config>
13:32:00:  <!-- Folding Core -->
13:32:00:  <core-priority v='low'/>
13:32:00:
13:32:00:  <!-- Network -->
13:32:00:  <proxy v=':8080'/>
13:32:00:
13:32:00:  <!-- Slot Control -->
13:32:00:  <power v='FULL'/>
13:32:00:
13:32:00:  <!-- User Information -->
13:32:00:  <passkey v='********************************'/>
13:32:00:  <team v='70335'/>
13:32:00:  <user v='darkEmperor'/>
13:32:00:
13:32:00:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
13:32:00:  <slot id='1' type='GPU'>
13:32:00:    <client-type v='advanced'/>
13:32:00:    <next-unit-percentage v='100'/>
13:32:00:  </slot>
13:32:00:  <slot id='0' type='CPU'>
13:32:00:    <cpus v='7'/>
13:32:00:  </slot>
13:32:00:</config>
13:32:05:WU01:FS00:Starting
13:32:05:WARNING:WU01:FS00:Changed SMP threads from 6 to 7 this can cause some work units to fail
13:32:05:WU01:FS00:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" "C:/Users/Kevin Schoch/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/fahwebx.stanford.edu/cores/Win32/AMD64/Core_a4.fah/FahCore_a4.exe" -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 13292 -checkpoint 15 -np 7
13:32:05:WU01:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 9184
13:32:05:WU01:FS00:Core PID:2832
13:32:05:WU01:FS00:FahCore 0xa4 started
13:32:06:WU01:FS00:0xa4:
13:32:06:WU01:FS00:0xa4:*------------------------------*
13:32:06:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Folding@Home Gromacs GB Core
13:32:06:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Version 2.27 (Dec. 15, 2010)
13:32:06:WU01:FS00:0xa4:
13:32:06:WU01:FS00:0xa4reparing to commence simulation
13:32:06:WU01:FS00:0xa4:- Looking at optimizations...
13:32:06:WU01:FS00:0xa4:- Files status OK
13:32:06:WU01:FS00:0xa4:- Expanded 825109 -> 1397768 (decompressed 169.4 percent)
13:32:06:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=825109 data_size=1397768, decompressed_data_size=1397768 diff=0
13:32:06:WU01:FS00:0xa4:- Digital signature verified
13:32:06:WU01:FS00:0xa4:
13:32:06:WU01:FS00:0xa4roject: 9031 (Run 377, Clone 2, Gen 865)
13:32:06:WU01:FS00:0xa4:
13:32:06:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Assembly optimizations on if available.
13:32:06:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Entering M.D.
13:32:11:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Mapping NT from 7 to 7 
13:32:11:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 0 out of 250000 steps  (0%)
13:33:10:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 437500 out of 6250000 steps (7%)
13:33:55:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 2500 out of 250000 steps  (1%)
13:34:30:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 500000 out of 6250000 steps (8%)
13:35:35:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 5000 out of 250000 steps  (2%)
13:35:51:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 562500 out of 6250000 steps (9%)
13:37:11:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 625000 out of 6250000 steps (10%)
13:37:15:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 7500 out of 250000 steps  (3%)
13:38:31:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 687500 out of 6250000 steps (11%)
13:38:55:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 10000 out of 250000 steps  (4%)
13:39:51:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 750000 out of 6250000 steps (12%)
13:40:35:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 12500 out of 250000 steps  (5%)
13:41:12:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 812500 out of 6250000 steps (13%)
13:42:14:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 15000 out of 250000 steps  (6%)
13:42:32:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 875000 out of 6250000 steps (14%)
13:43:52:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 937500 out of 6250000 steps (15%)
13:43:54:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 17500 out of 250000 steps  (7%)
13:45:12:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1000000 out of 6250000 steps (16%)
13:45:33:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 20000 out of 250000 steps  (8%)
13:46:33:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1062500 out of 6250000 steps (17%)
13:47:14:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 22500 out of 250000 steps  (9%)
13:47:53:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1125000 out of 6250000 steps (18%)
13:48:54:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 25000 out of 250000 steps  (10%)
13:49:14:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1187500 out of 6250000 steps (19%)
13:50:33:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 27500 out of 250000 steps  (11%)
13:50:34:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1250000 out of 6250000 steps (20%)
13:51:54:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1312500 out of 6250000 steps (21%)
13:52:13:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 30000 out of 250000 steps  (12%)
13:53:15:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1375000 out of 6250000 steps (22%)
13:53:53:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 32500 out of 250000 steps  (13%)
13:54:35:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1437500 out of 6250000 steps (23%)
13:55:33:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 35000 out of 250000 steps  (14%)
13:55:55:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1500000 out of 6250000 steps (24%)
13:57:13:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 37500 out of 250000 steps  (15%)
13:57:16:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1562500 out of 6250000 steps (25%)
13:58:36:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1625000 out of 6250000 steps (26%)
13:58:53:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 40000 out of 250000 steps  (16%)
13:59:56:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1687500 out of 6250000 steps (27%)
14:00:33:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 42500 out of 250000 steps  (17%)
14:01:16:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1750000 out of 6250000 steps (28%)
14:02:13:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 45000 out of 250000 steps  (18%)
14:02:37:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1812500 out of 6250000 steps (29%)
14:03:53:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 47500 out of 250000 steps  (19%)
14:03:57:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1875000 out of 6250000 steps (30%)
14:05:17:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1937500 out of 6250000 steps (31%)
14:05:33:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 50000 out of 250000 steps  (20%)
14:06:38:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 2000000 out of 6250000 steps (32%)
14:07:13:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 52500 out of 250000 steps  (21%)
14:07:59:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 2062500 out of 6250000 steps (33%)
14:08:54:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 55000 out of 250000 steps  (22%)
14:09:19:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 2125000 out of 6250000 steps (34%)
14:10:33:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 57500 out of 250000 steps  (23%)
14:10:39:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 2187500 out of 6250000 steps (35%)
14:11:59:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 2250000 out of 6250000 steps (36%)
14:12:13:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 60000 out of 250000 steps  (24%)
14:13:20:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 2312500 out of 6250000 steps (37%)
14:13:53:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 62500 out of 250000 steps  (25%)
14:14:40:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 2375000 out of 6250000 steps (38%)
14:15:33:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 65000 out of 250000 steps  (26%)
14:16:00:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 2437500 out of 6250000 steps (39%)
14:17:13:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 67500 out of 250000 steps  (27%)
14:17:20:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 2500000 out of 6250000 steps (40%)
14:18:41:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 2562500 out of 6250000 steps (41%)
14:18:54:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 70000 out of 250000 steps  (28%)
14:20:02:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 2625000 out of 6250000 steps (42%)
14:20:34:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 72500 out of 250000 steps  (29%)
14:21:22:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 2687500 out of 6250000 steps (43%)
14:22:14:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 75000 out of 250000 steps  (30%)
14:22:42:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 2750000 out of 6250000 steps (44%)
14:23:55:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 77500 out of 250000 steps  (31%)
14:24:03:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 2812500 out of 6250000 steps (45%)
14:25:23:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 2875000 out of 6250000 steps (46%)
14:25:36:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 80000 out of 250000 steps  (32%)
14:26:43:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 2937500 out of 6250000 steps (47%)
14:27:17:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 82500 out of 250000 steps  (33%)
14:28:04:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 3000000 out of 6250000 steps (48%)
14:28:58:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 85000 out of 250000 steps  (34%)
14:29:24:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 3062500 out of 6250000 steps (49%)
14:30:45:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 3125000 out of 6250000 steps (50%)
14:30:51:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 87500 out of 250000 steps  (35%)
14:32:05:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 3187500 out of 6250000 steps (51%)
14:32:31:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 90000 out of 250000 steps  (36%)
14:33:25:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 3250000 out of 6250000 steps (52%)
14:34:12:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 92500 out of 250000 steps  (37%)
14:34:46:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 3312500 out of 6250000 steps (53%)
14:35:52:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 95000 out of 250000 steps  (38%)
14:36:06:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 3375000 out of 6250000 steps (54%)
14:37:26:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 3437500 out of 6250000 steps (55%)
14:37:32:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 97500 out of 250000 steps  (39%)
14:38:46:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 3500000 out of 6250000 steps (56%)
14:39:13:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 100000 out of 250000 steps  (40%)
14:40:08:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 3562500 out of 6250000 steps (57%)
14:40:53:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 102500 out of 250000 steps  (41%)
14:41:28:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 3625000 out of 6250000 steps (58%)
14:42:33:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 105000 out of 250000 steps  (42%)
14:42:48:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 3687500 out of 6250000 steps (59%)
14:44:08:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 3750000 out of 6250000 steps (60%)
14:44:14:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 107500 out of 250000 steps  (43%)
14:45:29:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 3812500 out of 6250000 steps (61%)
14:45:54:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 110000 out of 250000 steps  (44%)
14:46:49:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 3875000 out of 6250000 steps (62%)
14:47:35:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 112500 out of 250000 steps  (45%)
14:48:10:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 3937500 out of 6250000 steps (63%)
14:49:15:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 115000 out of 250000 steps  (46%)
14:49:30:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 4000000 out of 6250000 steps (64%)
14:50:51:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 4062500 out of 6250000 steps (65%)
14:50:55:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 117500 out of 250000 steps  (47%)
14:52:11:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 4125000 out of 6250000 steps (66%)
14:52:34:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 120000 out of 250000 steps  (48%)
14:53:31:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 4187500 out of 6250000 steps (67%)
14:54:14:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 122500 out of 250000 steps  (49%)
14:54:51:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 4250000 out of 6250000 steps (68%)
14:55:53:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 125000 out of 250000 steps  (50%)
14:56:12:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 4312500 out of 6250000 steps (69%)
14:57:33:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 4375000 out of 6250000 steps (70%)
14:57:33:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 127500 out of 250000 steps  (51%)
14:58:53:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 4437500 out of 6250000 steps (71%)
14:59:12:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 130000 out of 250000 steps  (52%)
15:00:13:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 4500000 out of 6250000 steps (72%)
15:00:53:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 132500 out of 250000 steps  (53%)
15:01:34:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 4562500 out of 6250000 steps (73%)
15:02:32:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 135000 out of 250000 steps  (54%)
15:02:54:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 4625000 out of 6250000 steps (74%)
15:04:12:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 137500 out of 250000 steps  (55%)
15:04:14:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 4687500 out of 6250000 steps (75%)
15:05:34:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 4750000 out of 6250000 steps (76%)
15:05:53:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 140000 out of 250000 steps  (56%)
15:06:55:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 4812500 out of 6250000 steps (77%)
15:07:33:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 142500 out of 250000 steps  (57%)
15:08:15:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 4875000 out of 6250000 steps (78%)
15:09:13:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 145000 out of 250000 steps  (58%)
15:09:35:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 4937500 out of 6250000 steps (79%)
15:10:54:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 147500 out of 250000 steps  (59%)
15:10:55:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 5000000 out of 6250000 steps (80%)
15:12:16:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 5062500 out of 6250000 steps (81%)
15:12:34:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 150000 out of 250000 steps  (60%)
15:13:36:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 5125000 out of 6250000 steps (82%)
15:14:15:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 152500 out of 250000 steps  (61%)
15:14:57:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 5187500 out of 6250000 steps (83%)
15:15:55:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 155000 out of 250000 steps  (62%)
15:16:17:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 5250000 out of 6250000 steps (84%)
15:17:36:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 157500 out of 250000 steps  (63%)
15:17:38:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 5312500 out of 6250000 steps (85%)
15:18:58:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 5375000 out of 6250000 steps (86%)
15:19:17:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 160000 out of 250000 steps  (64%)
15:20:18:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 5437500 out of 6250000 steps (87%)
15:20:58:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 162500 out of 250000 steps  (65%)
15:21:38:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 5500000 out of 6250000 steps (88%)
15:22:38:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 165000 out of 250000 steps  (66%)
15:22:59:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 5562500 out of 6250000 steps (89%)
15:24:20:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 5625000 out of 6250000 steps (90%)
15:24:21:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 167500 out of 250000 steps  (67%)
15:25:40:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 5687500 out of 6250000 steps (91%)
15:26:02:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 170000 out of 250000 steps  (68%)
15:27:00:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 5750000 out of 6250000 steps (92%)
15:28:00:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 172500 out of 250000 steps  (69%)
15:28:23:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 5812500 out of 6250000 steps (93%)


----------



## JayTea (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: [HowTo] - Anleitung Einrichtung FAH Client 7.4.4*

Mein erster Gedanke ist, dass zu wenig CPU-Leistung für die GPU bereitgestellt werden kann, wenn du gleichzeitig mit mehr als 6 Threads mit der CPU faltest.
Teste mal ob sich die Auslastung erhöht, wenn du den CPU-Slot weglässt.
Leider brauchen nvidia-Grafikkarten ein bisschen CPU-Leistung, weil die WorkUnits für die GPU erst von der CPU vorgekaut werden müssen. 

Viel Erfolg beim Testen, Kevin! 

PS: im Extremfall könnte es auch am neusten Treiber liegen, den hier noch niemand zum Falten getestet hat?! Da hatte nvidia leider in der Vergangenheit ein paar Treiberversionen veröffentlicht, die fürs Falten suboptimal performten.

*NACHTRAG:  *Wie ist die Grafikkarte angebunden? PCIe x8 oder x16?


----------



## darkEmperor (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: [HowTo] - Anleitung Einrichtung FAH Client 7.4.4*

Danke für deine schnelle Antwort 
So ich hab das CPU folding komplett rausgenommen. Wird nicht besser. 
Die Graka ist PCI 16x angeschlossen.
ich glaub langsam wirklich das es am Treiber liegt.


----------



## JayTea (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: [HowTo] - Anleitung Einrichtung FAH Client 7.4.4*

Sehr gerne! 

Wie hoch liegt denn dann jetzt die CPU-Auslastung bei GPU-folding only? Die 3,4/3,8GHz sollten dafür eigentlich reichen!? Hmm...

Bumblebee hat den 387.92  *[SUP]WHQL  [/SUP]*verifiziert, den könntest du testen. Vorher aber bitte den alten mit dem DisplayDriverUninstaller entfernen.


----------



## JeansOn (23. Oktober 2017)

@arcDaniel
auch, wenn wir hier weniger miteinander zu tun hatten, gibt es nun eine AW, denn Du schleichst Dich nicht still, sondern Du erklärst, warum.   (nein, die Erklärung hat mindestens ne impizite Forderung)

Jeder Jeck ist anders, sagt man in der Kölner Gegend. 
Ich lege mich auf dieses f@h-Forum fest und gestatte mir keine allzu häufigen Ausflüge in die "anderen Ecken".

Du scheinst als Heft-Leser trotzdem noch weiteren Informationsbedarf zu haben. Treffer, ich sehe das für mich auch so und schaue mir seit einigen Monaten Konkurrenzmagazine an. Mein Bedarf ist weniger die aktuellste HW-Info, sondern auch Info allgemein. Ob es zusätzlich noch eine CHIP, PC-Welt oder c't wird, mal sehn.

Setz einfach das um, was Du glaubst tun zu müssen.  
--->Vergiß aber nicht, so eine Art *Wiedervorlagetermin* festzulegen. Denn Du hattest ja auch Spaß hier. Letzteres war oft mein Eindruck.

Wie wäre es mit einem 
WV-Termin Mitte 01/2018? 
Dann bist Du fit für den 04.02.2018, der Weltkrebstag-Faltwoche.


----------



## nfsgame (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: [HowTo] - Anleitung Einrichtung FAH Client 7.4.4*

Habe mit dem 387.92 mit ner GTX1070 und 94xx er WUs auch nur 80% Auslastung. Ganz Koscher ist der nicht.


----------



## Hasestab (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: [HowTo] - Anleitung Einrichtung FAH Client 7.4.4*

Habe das gleiche Phänomen.  Liegt das an den Wu,s oder an Treiber? 

Nachtrag... teilweise kommen Wu,s die laufen sehr gut


----------



## harley765 (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: [HowTo] - Anleitung Einrichtung FAH Client 7.4.4*

irgendwie.... liegt bei mir schon 388.00 bereit... :o


----------



## JayTea (23. Oktober 2017)

Oh,  okay... das war mir nicht bewusst, dass bei einigen WU die Auslastung der GPU so miserabel ist.
Ich würde davon ausgehen, dass es an den WU selbst und nicht an dem/den Treiber/n liegt!?


----------



## brooker (23. Oktober 2017)

Hinweis: die GPU von foldinghomealone ist wieder frei und wartet auf ein neue Foldingpartnerschaft - >> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...gh-folding-partnerschaften-8.html#post9093147


----------



## Amigafan (23. Oktober 2017)

*@JayTea*
Egal, welchen für das Falten geeigneten Treiber Du verwendest, wirst Du immer dieselbe Tendenz in der Auslastung erkennen können.
Als Beispiel: 
Eine WU der Reihe 94xx lastet meine GPU "nur" zu etwa 92-93% aus, der Takt ist maximal.
Eine WU der Reihe 114xx lastet dieselbe GPU zu 94-99% aus, der Takt sinkt um eine "Stufe".

Ergebnis: 
Die besser auslastende WU 114xx ergibt die höhere Punktzahl der "Vergütung".


----------



## Amigafan (24. Oktober 2017)

Ich könnte  . . .
Heute gab es eine ganz kurze Unterbrechung in der Stromversorgung - etwa eine Sekunde lang und damit lang genug, meine Faltrechner für 3 Stunden bis zur Heimkehr abzuschalten.
Schlimm genug  

Aber - als ob das nicht reichte, wurde dabei eine WU beim Stand von 68%  gleich mit "gehimmelt"   

Hier der Neustart:


Spoiler



17:48:38:Trying to access database...
17:48:38:Successfully acquired database lock
17:48:38:Enabled folding slot 00: PAUSED gpu:0:GM204 [GeForce GTX 970] (by user)
17:49:18:FS00:Unpaused
17:49:18:WU00:FS00:Starting
17:49:18:WU00:FS00:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Markus/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/fahwebx.stanford.edu/cores/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/beta/Core_21.fah/FahCore_21.exe -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 4164 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia
17:49:18:WU00:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 4028
17:49:18:WU00:FS00:Core PID:2292
17:49:18:WU00:FS00:FahCore 0x21 started
17:49:18:WU00:FS00:0x21:*********************** Log Started 2017-10-24T17:49:18Z ***********************
17:49:18:WU00:FS00:0x21roject: 9415 (Run 614, Clone 0, Gen 640)
17:49:18:WU00:FS00:0x21:Unit: 0x000002edab436c9d585e06ce8cc61d4a
17:49:18:WU00:FS00:0x21:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
17:49:18:WU00:FS00:0x21:Machine: 0
17:49:18:WU00:FS00:0x21igital signatures verified
17:49:18:WU00:FS00:0x21:Folding@home GPU Core21 Folding@home Core
17:49:18:WU00:FS00:0x21:Version 0.0.18
17:49:18:WU00:FS00:0x21:  Found a checkpoint file
17:49:19:WU00:FS00:0x21:ERROR:Guru Meditation #0.3153f69693f457 (7.7) '00/01/stepsDone'
17:49:19:WU00:FS00:0x21:WARNING:Unexpected exit() call
17:49:19:WU00:FS00:0x21:WARNING:Unexpected exit from science code
17:49:19:WU00:FS00:0x21:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
17:49:19:WU00:FS00:0x21:Saving result file checkpointState.xml
17:49:19:WU00:FS00:0x21:Saving result file checkpt.crc
17:49:19:WU00:FS00:0x21:Saving result file log.txt
17:49:19:WU00:FS00:0x21:Saving result file positions.xtc
17:49:19:WU00:FS00:0x21:WARNING:While cleaning up: Failed to remove directory '01': boost::filesystem::remove: Der Prozess kann nicht auf die Datei zugreifen, da sie von einem anderen Prozess verwendet wird: "01\stepsDone"
17:49:19:WU00:FS00:0x21:Folding@home Core Shutdown: BAD_WORK_UNIT
17:49:20:WARNING:WU00:FS00:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
17:49:20:WU00:FS00:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:9415 run:614 clone:0 gen:640 core:0x21 unit:0x000002edab436c9d585e06ce8cc61d4a



PS
Dafür scheint sich aber die neu erhaltene WU 11431 extra zu beeilen - derzeit werden mir 415K PPD auf der GTX970 angezeigt . . .


----------



## JayTea (25. Oktober 2017)

An kleine Schwankungen in der Auslastung erinnere ich mich auch noch, zu Zeiten, wo ich mit meiner GTX 960 unterwegs war. Jedoch habe ich im Kopf, dass die Auslastung allermeistens bei >95% lag und niemals <92%. Daher war ich bei den 80% Auslastung sehr skeptisch. Aber die Projekte/WU ändern sich natürlich auch und ab und zu sind halt "faule Eier" dabei.
Uääh, unterbrochene Stromversorgung ist sehr doof!  Aber immerhin hatte die neue WU ein schlechtes Gewissen und versucht es wiedehinzubiegen! 

Liebe Falter!
Dankenswerterweise betreut User *Holdie* eine PPD-Tabelle, in welcher die Leistung einzelner Hardware festgehalten und zum Vergleich sehr anschaulich dargestellt wird.
Natürlich lebt diese Tabelle davon, dass möglichst viele Daten der WorkUnits von uns eingetragen werden. Dadurch erhalten wir ein genaues Bild der Leistung -auch bei einzelnen Projekten- und haben bei Problemen sowie Fragen einen guten Anhaltspunkt.
Des Weiteren unterliegt die Tabelle auch immer einer gewissen Aktualität, denn es werden immer wieder neue Projekte von Stanford ausgegeben. Das bedeutet, dass es (auch bei älterer Hardware) stets sinnvoll ist, aktuelle Projekte einzutragen und dadurch die Tabelle up-to-date zu halten.

Hier geht es zum Thread mit allen Informationen: PPD-Performance-Tabelle


----------



## binär-11110110111 (25. Oktober 2017)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Ich könnte  . . .
> Heute gab es eine ganz kurze Unterbrechung in der Stromversorgung - etwa eine Sekunde lang und damit lang genug, meine Faltrechner für 3 Stunden bis zur Heimkehr abzuschalten.



Aus diesem Grund verwende ich auch einen "APC Back-UPS ES 700VA (BE700G-GR), USV". Hat mir schon mehrmals die WUs gerettet !


----------



## nfsgame (25. Oktober 2017)

Für ne Sekunde vielleicht. Aber Rechne doch mal durch wie lange ne 700VA-USV einen Faltrechner etwa mit 1070 oder 1080 bestückt unter Last am Leben halten kann... Wenn ist der Strom (etwa beim Auslösen eines Hochlastschütz im Umspannwerk) für 2-3 Minuten weg, weil die erst dann frühstens wieder draufgeschaltet werden können. Da ist dann aber schon lange düster .


----------



## foldinghomealone (25. Oktober 2017)

Naja, bei nem Rechner mit 1080 Ti schafft er mindestens 6 Minuten. 
Ob das im Zweifel reicht: k.A.


----------



## moreply (25. Oktober 2017)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Für ne Sekunde vielleicht. Aber Rechne doch mal durch wie lange ne 700VA-USV einen Faltrechner etwa mit 1070 oder 1080 bestückt unter Last am Leben halten kann... Wenn ist der Strom (etwa beim Auslösen eines Hochlastschütz im Umspannwerk) für 2-3 Minuten weg, weil die erst dann frühstens wieder draufgeschaltet werden können. Da ist dann aber schon lange düster .



Man könnte versuchen denn Client zu pausieren. Z.b. per Netzüberwachung liegt keine Spannung an--->Client Stop. Eventuell kann man das sogar über die USV realisieren müsste halt vor dem Zenit der Batterie greifen.


----------



## mattinator (25. Oktober 2017)

moreply schrieb:


> Man könnte versuchen denn Client zu pausieren. Z.b. per Netzüberwachung liegt keine Spannung an--->Client Stop. Eventuell kann man das sogar über die USV realisieren müsste halt vor dem Zenit der Batterie greifen.



In der APC Powerchute  Business Edition Software kann man für jedes USV-Event ein eigenes Script konfigurieren. Die Software ist frei verfügbar.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (27. Oktober 2017)

Es geht ja auch nur um kurze Unterbrechungen in der Stromversorgung, abgesehen davon hat das Gerät eine Steuersoftware für Win & Linux. ich habe mein Gerät so eingestellt, daß es kurz vor Ende den Rechner herunter fährt. Dabei wird der FaH-Client automatisch von Windows pausiert und heruntergefahren; das rettet die WU. Ein Blackout schrottet in der Regel die WUs. In meinem Fall lohnt es sich, da man auf dem Lande immer wieder mal kurze Aussetzter (0,1 bis 0,5 Sekunden) in der Stromversorgung hat, besonders an stürmischen Tagen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. Oktober 2017)

Hallo Binär, 

für so kurze Momente sollte eigentlich der Hauptkondensator im Netzteil reichen, denn dessen Stützzeit müsste zumindest im Bereich mehrere zweistelliger Millisekunden liegen. Dazu die Kapazität von Kabeln, ...
Allerdings ist eine USV natürlich immer gut.
Andererseits ich wohne auch auf dem Land, hab damit aber z.B. keine Probleme.


----------



## ProfBoom (28. Oktober 2017)

Vertust du dich da nicht um eine Zehnerpotenz?
Holdup @ 100% für das DarkPowerPro 550W ist 19,4 ms. 
Wenn das Netzteil nur halb ausgelastet ist, wären das etwa 40ms = 0,04 Sekunden, also deutlich zu wenig.
Dieses Problem auf dem Land kenne ich auch von Kollegen.


----------



## JeansOn (29. Oktober 2017)

Das ist wohl mein Rekord im f@h UPLOAD:

09:11:02:WU01:FS00:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:13775 run:5 clone:7 gen:1 core:0xa7 unit:0x000000050002894b59d644cd297e496d
09:11:02:WU01:FS00:Uploading 56.91MiB to 155.247.166.219
09:11:02:WU00:FS00:Starting


So eine WU hatte ich noch nicht.
Gleich mal für Holdies performance-Tabelle sichern. ...


----------



## nfsgame (30. Oktober 2017)

Kleines Update vom Wochenende: Grafikkarten nie ohne Spielkamaraden halten, sonst werden sie komisch! Oder waren das Katzen ? Egal .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JayTea (30. Oktober 2017)

@JeansOn: Wow, krass! Muss ich mal sehen, ob ich auch mal ein solches Projekt hatte. Das Volumen ist mir jedenfalls nie aufgefallen.

@nfsgame: fett nett! 
Bitte denke an unsere PPD-Tabelle und trage fleißig WU ein!


----------



## Hasestab (30. Oktober 2017)

@nfsgame..
Katzen sind Rudeltiere oder waren das die Hunde?

Herausforderung angenommen!

Du bist drann.

Gruss Hase




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brooker (31. Oktober 2017)

@nfs und Hase: ... mir gefällt diese Dynamik!


----------



## JeansOn (31. Oktober 2017)

Tschuldigung, Hase ...

Hunde sind doch Langohren,
oder waren das ... *hust*


----------



## moreply (31. Oktober 2017)

Ich weiß das dass nicht unbedingt hier reingehört aber vielleicht hat ja einer eine Idee und kann mir helfen.

Ich beitreibe eine Nas4Free in einer VM. Mit 5 VHDs die in zfs und ufs formatiert sind. Nun will mein NAS nicht mehr starten. Ich habe also keinen zugriff mehr auf die Daten. 
Hat jemand eine wie man die VHDs auslesen könnte? So das ich wenigstens die Daten von den Platten retten kann.

Ideen bitte hier rein:

Nas4Free startet nicht mehr. Daten Retten


----------



## Amigafan (31. Oktober 2017)

1.198.000 PPD in den letzten 24 h 
Nicht schlecht für meine beiden "alten" GPU´s, deren Maximum bei "idealen" WU´s (z. B. 11432) bei 1.260.000 PPD liegt


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (31. Oktober 2017)

Was hast du da an GPUs?


----------



## binär-11110110111 (31. Oktober 2017)

moreply schrieb:


> Ich weiß das dass nicht unbedingt hier reingehört aber vielleicht hat ja einer eine Idee und kann mir helfen.
> Ich beitreibe eine Nas4Free in einer VM. Mit 5 VHDs die in zfs und ufs formatiert sind. Nun will mein NAS nicht mehr starten. Ich habe also keinen zugriff mehr auf die Daten.
> Hat jemand eine wie man die VHDs auslesen könnte? So das ich wenigstens die Daten von den Platten retten kann.



1. Was läuft als Host BS ?
2. Wurde an der VM etwas verändert/ Update ?
3. Ist dat janze verschlüsselt ?

Bei mir hat's manchmal geholfen, den Eintrag in der VM zu löschen (aber NICHT die Daten). Anschließend habe ich die VM-Daten neu in den Player eingebunden/ importiert; dann lief es wieder... aber ohne Garantie.

PS: Dabei wird Dich die VM fragen, ob die Daten verschoben oder kopiert wurden; wähle hier kopiert, da nur dann der alte (fehlerhafte?) Eintrag gelöscht wird und ein neuer "Wert" geschrieben wird. Bei Windows als Gast wäre hier eine neue Aktivierung der Lizenz notwendig.

PS2: Ist Off-Topic, BITTE hier hin verschieben: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...rtet-nicht-mehr-daten-retten.html#post9104146  DANKE !


----------



## brooker (31. Oktober 2017)

GESUCHT ... neuer Folder Wallwatcher. Bitte PN an mich. Danke


----------



## Ramonx56 (31. Oktober 2017)

Der NACL funktioniert nicht mehr. Kann das einer bestätigen, oder liegt das Problem bei mir?

Update: Funktioniert wieder!


----------



## Amigafan (1. November 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Was hast du da an GPUs?



980Ti unter Ubuntu14 und 970 unter Win7 . . .


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. November 2017)

Ok, für nur zwei gpus ist das heftig, CPU aber je auch?


----------



## nfsgame (1. November 2017)

Wo kommen zwei PCIe 3.0 x8-Slots denn an ihre Grenze? Werden zwei GTX1070(vlt Ti) komplett ausgelastet? Wenn nicht, wie sieht es mit zwei GTX1060/6G aus? CPU wäre so meinen momentanen Überlegungen nach wohl nen i5 8400.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. November 2017)

Bei ner 1060 eher nicht, bei net 1070Ti maybe, die ist ja fast so stark wie ne 1080, da meine ich das schon gelesen zu haben.


----------



## Bumblebee (1. November 2017)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Wo kommen zwei PCIe 3.0 x8-Slots denn an ihre Grenze? Werden zwei GTX1070(vlt Ti) komplett ausgelastet?



Ich werde es ausprobieren ....


----------



## Amigafan (1. November 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Ok, für nur zwei gpus ist das heftig, CPU aber je auch?


CPU´s falten nicht mit, aber einige 11432 bringen 840.000 PPD bei der 980Ti und 418.000 - 420.000 PPD bei der970. Das ist das derzeitige Maximum, wobei die 970 permanent in der Power-Begrenzung läuft (110% eingestellt, lt. GPU-Z kurzfristig bis 114,5% genutzt)


----------



## JeansOn (1. November 2017)

Ramonx56 schrieb:


> Der NACL funktioniert nicht mehr. Kann das einer bestätigen, oder liegt das Problem bei mir?
> 
> Update: Funktioniert wieder!



Ich kann das Problem nicht richtig greifbar machen, sonst würde ich das als Prob melden:
NaCl arbeitet einfach "unzuverlässig"
-mal kann ich die laufende WU nicht so stoppen, daß sie zuendegerechnet wird, einen Tag später funktioniert das aber wieder.
-ab und zu bekommt die NaCl-Download-Animation nach dem Start von Chrome sowas wie einen "Flattermann", aber funktionieren tut das erst, wenn gestoppt und dann wieder gestartet wird.
-am 25.Oktober habe ich genau das auch gemacht (stoppen/starten) aber da hat NaCl nach der ersten WU 2 Stunden lang nix gamacht, außer diesen Flatterzirkus für den nächsten Download.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. November 2017)

Amigafan schrieb:


> CPU´s falten nicht mit, aber einige 11432 bringen 840.000 PPD bei der 980Ti und 418.000 - 420.000 PPD bei der970. Das ist das derzeitige Maximum, wobei die 970 permanent in der Power-Begrenzung läuft (110% eingestellt, lt. GPU-Z kurzfristig bis 114,5% genutzt)


Sehr interessant 

Hab so viel noch nicht gesehen, und so mies ist die 1060 ja nicht.


----------



## Bumblebee (1. November 2017)

Nun, 840 kPPD *sind* eine Hausnummer auf einer 980Ti - ich hatte never-ever auch nur annähernd so viel


----------



## Amigafan (1. November 2017)

Das Maximum auf der 980Ti - allerdings abgebrochen nach 25% - ergab eine 11431: Sage und schreibe 1.407.000 PPD  
Ob der Abbruch einer defekte WU oder der Überlastung der GPU zuzuschreiben ist  - ich vermute ersteres . . . 

Einen Ausnahmefall gab es noch bei einer vollständig berechneten 11431: 912.000 PPD


----------



## brooker (1. November 2017)

@Amigafan: stehen die Ergebnisse in Holdies Liste? Wollte mir gern die Randbedingungen anschauen. Ist ja der Wahnsinn was da geht!


----------



## darkEmperor (1. November 2017)

Ich weis nicht wie ihr das macht. Ich bekomm Max. 450kPPD mit meiner 980Ti hin.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. November 2017)

Zufall bei der WU


----------



## brooker (1. November 2017)

darkEmperor schrieb:


> Ich weis nicht wie ihr das macht. Ich bekomm Max. 450kPPD mit meiner 980Ti hin.



Slot-options setzen:

max-packet-size big
client-type advanced

Schaue in HowTo für den FAH-Client hier im Forum, dort ist es beschrieben.

Unter welchem Nick foldest du?


----------



## DrDave (1. November 2017)

darkEmperor schrieb:


> Ich weis nicht wie ihr das macht. Ich bekomm Max. 450kPPD mit meiner 980Ti hin.


450k ist eher wenig, trotz WU lotto. Niedriger GPU Takt oder Referenzdesign?





Amigafan schrieb:


> Das Maximum auf der 980Ti - allerdings abgebrochen nach 25% - ergab eine 11431: Sage und schreibe 1.407.000 PPD
> Ob der Abbruch einer defekte WU oder der Überlastung der GPU zuzuschreiben ist  - ich vermute ersteres . . .
> 
> Einen Ausnahmefall gab es noch bei einer vollständig berechneten 11431: 912.000 PPD


Welcher GPU Takt?


----------



## foldinghomealone (1. November 2017)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Das Maximum auf der 980Ti - allerdings abgebrochen nach 25% - ergab eine 11431: Sage und schreibe 1.407.000 PPD


Woher hast du diese 1.4Mio PPD? Aus HFM? 
Das macht nämlich einen Rechenfehler wenn eine WU abgebrochen ist. HFM berechnet die PPD mit der abgebrochenen Zeit, nimmt aber eine Fertigstellung von 100% an...


----------



## foldinghomealone (1. November 2017)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Wo kommen zwei PCIe 3.0 x8-Slots denn an ihre Grenze? Werden zwei GTX1070(vlt Ti) komplett ausgelastet? Wenn nicht, wie sieht es mit zwei GTX1060/6G aus? CPU wäre so meinen momentanen Überlegungen nach wohl nen i5 8400.



Was meinst du damit?
Meinst du ab welcher GPU die PCIe 3.0 x8 Geschwindigkeit Leistungseinbußen gegenüber 3.0 x16 verursacht?
Falls ja: Gar nicht. Selbst eine 1080 Ti bringt auf 3.0 x8 genausoviel wie auf 3.0 x16
PCIe-Bus Geschwindigkeit Vergleich


----------



## Amigafan (1. November 2017)

*@brooker*
Bis jetzt steht kein Eregebnis in der Liste - bei mir erhalte ich einen Fehler schon beim Aufruf der Liste.

*@darkEmperor*
Welche CPU "treibt" die GPU - und welches BS nutzt Du?
Bei mir hängt jede GPU an der "eigenen" CPU:
Die 970 an einem  i7 2700K@4.300MHz unter Win7
Die 980Ti an einem i7 4820K@4.400MHz unter Ubuntu 14.04 mit altem Kernel 3.16.0.55 und Treiber 346.82! (Dieses System läuft seit fast 2 Jahren OHNE Update, da reines Faltsystem)

*@DrDave*
Beide GPU´s laufen im Maximum bei 1470MHz, je nach WU sinkt aber der Takt (pendelt iwo zwischen 1445, 1457 und 1470 MHZ)

*@foldinghomealone*
Aus HFM - das bei der Berechnung der abgebrochenen WU´s ein Rechenfehler passiert, ist mir klar. Es existiert nämlich für meine 970 noch eine abgebrochene WU, die lt HFM mehr als 900K PPD erbracht hätte 
Aber - sowohl die 912K PPD für die 980Ti als auch die 418K PPD für die 970 sind vollständig berechnete WU´s ohne Fehler.


----------



## brooker (1. November 2017)

update FoPaSa: Es gibt was zu feiern!


----------



## JayTea (2. November 2017)

Gibts auch jemanden, der für mich die GTX 1070*Ti *in Sachen Foldingleistung testet?


----------



## Bumblebee (2. November 2017)

JayTea schrieb:


> Gibts auch jemanden, der für mich die GTX 1070*Ti *in Sachen Foldingleistung testet?



Werde ich *Hand hochhalt*


----------



## foldinghomealone (2. November 2017)

Schätzungsweise würde ich knapp unter 800'PPD sagen.


----------



## JayTea (2. November 2017)

@BB: Oooh, tatsächlich?! 
Ich hatte in Erinnerung, dass du keine neue Hardware mehr anschaffst. Oder fliegt bei dir dafür etwas anderes (pascalartiges) raus?

@fha: Klingt realistisch wenn man sich unsere PPD-Tabelle ansieht, jo.

Habe grade mal überschlagen was ich an Geld (was ich nicht habe) in die Hand nehmen müsste, um meinen PC "fit" zu machen. Bin bei 2k €uro gelandet...


----------



## Hasestab (2. November 2017)

JayTea schrieb:


> @fha: Klingt realistisch wenn man sich unsere PPD-Tabelle ansieht, jo.



Wenn dann abundzu mal die richtigen guten Wu,s kommen !

Hatte jetzt in 6 Tagen 5 WUs ,mit 1,400k bis 1,600k. Alles andere war unter 900k mit der 1080ti.

Gruss Hase


----------



## JayTea (2. November 2017)

Deshalb ist es ja wichtig, dass man immer die PPD-Tabelle immer wieder mit aktuellen WU/Projekten füttert, um ein realistisches und zugleich aktuelles Bild der Lage zu bekommen.
Naja, vielleicht dauert es ja auch noch bis Volta, bis ich genügend Geld habe.


----------



## brooker (2. November 2017)

Update FoPaSa: gestern angekündigt, heute bereits realisiert. So machen Projekte Spaß.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. November 2017)

*AW: Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften*

Brooker, weißt du, was die 1080 beim Folding verbraucht?


----------



## kampfschaaaf (2. November 2017)

*AW: Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Brooker, weißt du, was die 1080 beim Folding verbraucht?



Hai, die 1080 verbrät unter Werkseinstellung ca. 180W beim Folden. Das überrascht mich, denn meine Vega64 bekomme ich auch in diese Regionen mit annähernd demselben Output. Allerdings variiert der Verbrauch etwas mit den unterschiedlichen Rechentiefen: ca.15W. Das entspricht auch der Auslastung der Karte, die je nach Szenario mal bei 84% und 98% liegt. 
Das Modell ist eine KFA EXOC, die boostet werksmäßig unter Last dauerhaft auf 1900MHz bei 62°C
MfG

*PS.: dies soll auch eine Anfrage auf eine zweite GTX 1080 sein, denn ein paar Lanes habe ich noch...*


----------



## kampfschaaaf (2. November 2017)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Ich könnte  . . .
> Heute gab es eine ganz kurze Unterbrechung in der Stromversorgung - etwa eine Sekunde lang und damit lang genug, meine Faltrechner für 3 Stunden bis zur Heimkehr abzuschalten.
> Schlimm genug



Seht zu, daß Ihr eine USV dazwischen hängt. Das glättet die Stromversorgung und ist überhaupt nicht teuer. Diverse Onlinehändler haben generalüberholte immer mal ab 50€ im Programm. Schwer, wie Blei aber für die Stabilität Gold wert. Lediglich Windoof muß man klarmachen, daß im "angeblichen Batteriebetrieb" weiter Vollast gefahren werden muß. 
MfG


----------



## Bumblebee (3. November 2017)

*AW: Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften*



kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Hai, die 1080 verbrät unter Werkseinstellung ca. 180W beim Folden. Das überrascht mich ...



Mich auch - ich schau mal nach was meine so verbrauchen / bei welchem Boost


----------



## foldinghomealone (3. November 2017)

*AW: Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften*



kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Hai, die 1080 verbrät unter Werkseinstellung ca. 180W beim Folden. Das überrascht mich, denn meine Vega64 bekomme ich auch in diese Regionen mit annähernd demselben Output.


Die 1080 dürfte bei 180W ca. 750'PPD bringen im Durchschnitt. 
Wie bringst du denn eine Vega bei 180W im Durchschnitt auf 750'PPD? Das würde mich überraschen.

Zugegeben, die 1080 ist mit Werkseinstellungen nicht besonders effektiv. Man kann sie aber eigentlich ganz gut undervolten.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. November 2017)

So, der zweite Folding-Server für Februar in Vorbereitung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Andregee (5. November 2017)

Mal eine Frage in die Runde gestellt, warum stoppt das Folding eigentlich nicht, wenn man im Browser die Auswahl trifft, Stop folding- finish up then stop auswählt?
Finde das etwas nervig, weil es doch ziemlich blöd ist, wenn dennoch sofort die Arbeit an der nächsten WU beginnt, man den Rechner aber eigentlich für anderen Dinge benötigt und so die Zeit für die neue WU dann abläuft. Was kann man gegen dieses Unpässlichkeit tun?


----------



## JayTea (5. November 2017)

Hey!
Die Meisten hier nutzen Advanced Control; so auch ich. Dort funktioniert das mit dem "Finishing" einwandfrei. Ich benutze es auch regelmäßig.
Probier es doch einfach mal darüber...


----------



## Bumblebee (5. November 2017)

*AW: Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Mich auch - ich schau mal nach was meine so verbrauchen / bei welchem Boost



Hab nachgeschaut/gemessen
Die zwei GTX 1080 die ich getestet habe brauchen tatsächlich ca. 180 Watt; allerdings nicht unter Werkseinstellungen (übertaktet) und boosten so auf 1950+ MHz


----------



## JayTea (5. November 2017)

Interessant zu wissen, danke!

Wer sind diese fröhlichen Menschen?!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (5. November 2017)

Uraltes Foto. Sechs davon sind ewig nicht mehr aktiv, einer hat in der Faltwoche soweit ich gesehen habe wieder was gemacht und einer bin ich .
Soweit ich die Usernames zusammenbekomme (nicht in der Reihenfolge des Sitzens...): The Master of Morare, MESeidel, Hamartia, SilentKilla, caine2011, Henninges und einmal *keine Ahnung mehr* (Edit sagt, dass es trucker1963 sein könnte).


----------



## JayTea (5. November 2017)

Von 2009 müsste die Aufnahme sein.
Wer bist denn du auf dem Bild? 
Wenn ich Henninges' Avatar versuche abzugleichen mit de obigen Bild, sehe ich keine Übereinstimmung!


----------



## nfsgame (5. November 2017)

Mich würdest du heute anhand von diesem Foto glaube ich auch nicht mehr erkennen .


----------



## Andregee (5. November 2017)

JayTea schrieb:


> Hey!
> Die Meisten hier nutzen Advanced Control; so auch ich. Dort funktioniert das mit dem "Finishing" einwandfrei. Ich benutze es auch regelmäßig.
> Probier es doch einfach mal darüber...




Klappt. Besten Dank


----------



## brooker (5. November 2017)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Uraltes Foto. Sechs davon sind ewig nicht mehr aktiv, einer hat in der Faltwoche soweit ich gesehen habe wieder was gemacht und einer bin ich .
> Soweit ich die Usernames zusammenbekomme (nicht in der Reihenfolge des Sitzens...): The Master of Morare, MESeidel, Hamartia, SilentKilla, caine2011, Henninges und einmal *keine Ahnung mehr* (Edit sagt, dass es trucker1963 sein könnte).



Und genau diesen Herren Urgestein bekommen zur kommenden Aktion eine persönliche Einladung.


----------



## brooker (5. November 2017)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Mich würdest du heute anhand von diesem Foto glaube ich auch nicht mehr erkennen .



Tippe auf ganz hinten Mitte.


----------



## JayTea (5. November 2017)

@Andregee:  seltsam das es mit dem Web Client nicht klappt. Hast du vielleicht (nachdem du schon auf Finishing gegangen warst) erst nochmal auf Pause und danach auf Continue geklickt? Beim NaCl faltet er dann nämlich wieder komplett durch, weil das Finishing dann wieder rausgeflogen ist.

@nfsgame: Dann gehe ich davon aus, dass du der Herr vorne, rechts bist. Inzwischen mit blonden, kurzen Haaren oder auch aufgrund des Alters mit kaum mehr einer Haarpracht?!


----------



## Bumblebee (5. November 2017)

ich weiss es - sag aber nix


----------



## brooker (5. November 2017)

... gackern und kein Ei legen ... grrr


----------



## JayTea (5. November 2017)

Du willst ja nur das "Spiel" aufrecht erhalten!!

Henninges habe ich identifiziert: vordere Reihe, zweite Person von links. 
Und Master of Morare müsste ganz links im Bild sein.

Und wer dieser professionell aussehende Mitstreiter sein mag...hmmmmmm....man kann nur vermuten...!?


----------



## brooker (5. November 2017)

... summ, ich weiss es, aber ich sag nix


----------



## nfsgame (5. November 2017)

JayTea schrieb:


> Und wer dieser professionell aussehende Mitstreiter sein mag...hmmmmmm....man kann nur vermuten...!?


Kleine Zeitreise heute, was? Also so viel wie ich weiß ist der sogar noch aktiv! Ganz verrückte Sache !


----------



## JayTea (5. November 2017)

Wirklich!? Der hat bestimmt viele Punkte auf seinem Konto... 
Charmant, gutaussehend, *leistungsstark**! *(Würde Barney Stinson sagen. )Gehört scheinbar irgendwie alles zusammen. 
Geschichte als viertes Abifach!


----------



## brooker (5. November 2017)

... Umfrage zu Team Intro auf YT online: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...ng-home-team-goes-youtube-21.html#post9111449

Feedback dringends erwünscht! Danke


----------



## Bumblebee (6. November 2017)

.. ach ja - Nostalgie ist doch was schönes - gelle ??


----------



## JayTea (6. November 2017)

Wo doch heute hier in Bonn die Weltklimakonferenz beginnt, frage ich mich auch, wie viel Tonnen CO2 ich/wir durch unser Falten bereits freigesetzt haben... 
Es hat ja nicht jeder von uns eine PV-Anlage auf dem Eigenheim.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. November 2017)

Das kann uns ja egal sein, so lange dadurch Leben gerettet werden


----------



## foldinghomealone (6. November 2017)

Das muss sich ja erst noch zeigen, weshalb mir persönlich nur effizientes GPU-Falten ins Haus kommt...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. November 2017)

Das ist mal generell sowieso sinnvoll, denn effizient sollte Falten immer sein. Mehr schaden als Nutzen muss es natürlich nicht verursachen und wer weit vorn in der Rangliste stehen will, braucht eh rel. effiziente Eege, sonst wird Wärme und Kosten dem ganzen eh schnell Einhalt gebieten.

Nebenbei. Ich muss noch mal eruieren, warum mein neuer Falter zwar beide GPUs im Gerätemanager erkennt, aber ie Folding-Software nur die erste GPU nutzen will. 
Sehr seltsam. Hat wer Kepler und Maxwell parallel in einem Rig?


----------



## nfsgame (6. November 2017)

Dumme Frage, aber einen Slot hast du angelegt im Advanced Control? Also 1050Ti und Quadro K620 tun parallel... Der Slot muss halt nur manuell angelegt werden.


----------



## JayTea (6. November 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Das kann uns ja egal sein, so lange dadurch Leben gerettet werden


Erzähl das mal den Filipinos deren Existenz und Land untergeht. 40% werden dich auslachen und 60% werden dich vermöbeln! 
Außerdem hat foldinghomealone recht: das hier ist Grundlagenforschung. Ob es am Ende was bringt, steht in einem ganz anderen Log...äääh...auf einem ganz anderen Blatt.

Ich weiß nur, dass verschiedene Gnererationen in einem System "problembehaftet" sind. Aber keine Ahnung was genau sich dahinter verbirgt.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. November 2017)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Dumme Frage, aber einen Slot hast du angelegt im Advanced Control? Also 1050Ti und Quadro K620 tun parallel... Der Slot muss halt nur manuell angelegt werden.


Ja, versucht hab ichs, will er nicht.


JayTea schrieb:


> Erzähl das mal den Filipinos deren Existenz und Land untergeht. 40% werden dich auslachen und 60% werden dich vermöbeln!
> Außerdem hat foldinghomealone recht: das hier ist Grundlagenforschung. Ob es am Ende was bringt, steht in einem ganz anderen Log...äääh...auf einem ganz anderen Blatt.
> 
> Ich weiß nur, dass verschiedene Gnererationen in einem System "problembehaftet" sind. Aber keine Ahnung was genau sich dahinter verbirgt.



Das mit den Phillipinos stimmt schon, aber das ist ein noch viel weitreichenderes Feld, ich sehe die Inseln mit weniger als 10m über Mehresspiegel sowieso als ein sehr begrenzt nutzbaren Lebensraum, egal ob mit oder ohne Erderwärmung.

Thema Generationen; falls du die Karten meinst:

GTX770 2G (Kepler) und ne GTX950 2G (Maxwell 2.0)


----------



## Andregee (6. November 2017)

JayTea schrieb:


> @Andregee:  seltsam das es mit dem Web Client nicht klappt. Hast du vielleicht (nachdem du schon auf Finishing gegangen warst) erst nochmal auf Pause und danach auf Continue geklickt? Beim NaCl faltet er dann nämlich wieder komplett durch, weil das Finishing dann wieder rausgeflogen ist.
> 
> @nfsgame: Dann gehe ich davon aus, dass du der Herr vorne, rechts bist. Inzwischen mit blonden, kurzen Haaren oder auch aufgrund des Alters mit kaum mehr einer Haarpracht?!




Nein ich habe nichts weiter geklickt. EInfach nur einmal das erwähnte. Nunja nun weiß ich ja einen passenden Workaround. Eigentlich gehts zwra nicht um Punkte, aber dennoch ists besser wenn man für den gleichen Aufwand doch mehr Punkte bekommt, als wenn für eine 50000er WU dann mal gerade noch 5-8000 bei rausspringen.


----------



## foldinghomealone (6. November 2017)

@Chris... Hat du den Client neu installiert?
Vorher die GPU-Treiber mit DDU löschen und neu installieren...


----------



## JayTea (6. November 2017)

@Chris:
Ok, dann suizidiere ich mich vorsichtshalber schon mal, weil ich ja auch irgendwann sterben muss. 

@Andregee: durchaus nachvollziehbarer Grund.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. November 2017)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> @Chris... Hat du den Client neu installiert?
> Vorher die GPU-Treiber mit DDU löschen und neu installieren...



Noch nicht, mache ich heute Abend vielleicht mal.
Das System ist komplett frisch aufgesetzt, der Treiber der drauf ist, ist 100% allein auf dem System 

Werds schon hinbekommen.
Sonst müssen die GTX780Ti und die 770 halt in ein System.


----------



## moreply (6. November 2017)

Watch Dogs for Free:

Ubisoft Offizielle Webseite - Watch Dogs Giveaway


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. November 2017)

Danke, gerade mal bei uplay hinzugefügt


----------



## nfsgame (7. November 2017)

Weil mir das Langohr so auf die Pelle rückt hab ich gerade nochmal so nen paar über Tausend (gut, genaugenommen fast zwei davon) Shadereinheiten nachgeordert ...


----------



## brooker (7. November 2017)

... Du musst dem Häschen Pfeffer aufs Schwänzchen streuen, dann bleibt es stehen


----------



## Hasestab (7. November 2017)

Mmmmh :&#55357;&#56327;:  hatschi :&#55356;&#56527;


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. November 2017)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Weil mir das Langohr so auf die Pelle rückt hab ich gerade nochmal so nen paar über Tausend (gut, genaugenommen fast zwei davon) Shadereinheiten nachgeordert ...


Dann fällts ja wenigstens nicht so ins Gewicht wenn ich meinen Faltserver wieder stärker für seinen zweiten Bestimmungszweck verwende.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (7. November 2017)

Dafür ist mein zweiter Faltserver jetzt gerade am Testlaufen. Zwar nicht übermäßig stark, aber 270000ppd mit 9400er WUs ist glaub ok, da geht bestimmt noch über 300000ppd mit 11000er WUs.

Für nen i5 760 mit ner gtx 770 und ner gtx 950 wohl durchaus kein schlechter Wert.


----------



## Nono15 (7. November 2017)

Ich versuch´s mal mit ner Hasenfalle da er demnächst an mir vorbeihüpft - muss mich aber beeilen mit dem Aufstellen da er ganz schön schnell hoppelt


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (7. November 2017)

Na mein ziel für Februar sind 1,2mio PPD+ über die Zeit.
Könnte mit den drei Maxwell, zwei Kepler und einer Pascale klappen.

Netzteil ist auch unterwegs, kurz noch n Review zu, dann darfs im Benchtable für Faltaktionen 3 GPUs auf dem Table versorgen, hat ja 700w


----------



## Hasestab (7. November 2017)

Hi. Leute.  Für ein reines Faltsystem lieber Linux , oder bei Win 7 64bit bleiben. 
Wobei ich mit Linux noch nicht viel am Hut hatte!?
Wäre das einfach zu gestalten?
Aktuelle Empfehlung zur Distributionen?

Mein Anliegen ist das Gesamte Gehäuse samt jetzt core 2 Quad 3.6Ghz (oder langt core 2 duo 3.5Ghz?)und 1060 auf den extrem kalten aber isolierten Dachboden zu verfrachten.  

Das ganze soll Wartungsarm laufen! Strom und Netzwerk ist schon vor Ort.

Tips bevor ich mir unnötig Arbeit mache.

Gruss Hase


----------



## Bumblebee (8. November 2017)

Nun, Hasestab

Hier zu gucken hilft möglicherweise schon etwas weiter


----------



## Nono15 (8. November 2017)

@Hasestab:
Hi,

ich persönlich falte mit "Linux Mint 18.2 x64 KDE", geht einfach zu installieren mittels Boot-Stick und läuft stabil.
Kann ich nur empfehlen 
Hier noch ein Link:
[HowTo] - Anleitung Falten unter Linux und Ubuntu


----------



## Bumblebee (9. November 2017)

Da mir das gerade begegnet ist poste ich das hier ...

GTX1070 Ti -Bench


----------



## brooker (9. November 2017)

... der Takt wäre interessant.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. November 2017)

Allerdings, und den kann man, mit manuell erhöhtem Lüfter-Einsatz steigern.


----------



## Ramonx56 (9. November 2017)

In gut 5 Tagen hoppelt der Rase - Hase auch an mir vorbei...
Weiter so 

@Hasestab
Mit welchen GPUs faltest du eigentlich?

Aber das lasse ich natürlich nicht lange auf mir sitzen. Bald gibts nämlich eine 1080TI.
Auch wenn ich da schon lange von rede. 
Habe nur gerade ein paar Probleme mit Paypal...
Neues Gehäuse ist schon da. Es wurde ein Dark Base Pro 900.
Ihr dürft euch also, wie schon angekündigt, demnächst über ein Video freuen. 
Außerdem habe ich mit brooker ein Projekt am laufen. Schlachte gerade ein paar alte PCs aus. Die Teile werden dann veräußert.
Ein Großteil des Gewinns wird dann in FoPaSa Hardware fließen. Da ich aber nur bedingt Zeit habe, wird das noch etwas dauern. 
Aber wie sagt man so schön... in der Ruhe liegt die Kraft


----------



## Hasestab (9. November 2017)

Hi  Ramonx56,

bin immernoch in der Testphase. 

Dauerhaft läuft immo die 980 aus FoPaSa und 965(Laptop). Mit der 1080 ti wird gezoggt und läuft zu50- 70% am Tag. 
Und ne 1060  die immo seid 2 Wochen im C2d nur Probleme bereitet. 
Konnte heute aber 1 Ram Riegel als Übeltäter identifizieren.

Joar. Wenn mal alles läuft 2 Maxwell und 2 Pascale.

Was mir fehlt ist der PCI-3.0 Unterbau. Aber das kommt noch.

Gruss Hase


----------



## Cartesius (10. November 2017)

Hi Hasestab,
sag mal, was für einen PPD-Output hat die 965m? 
Vielleicht kannst du mal ein paar WU in Holdies PPD-Performance Tabelle eintragen? KLICK

Mehr Informationen findest du bei Interesse in folgendem Thread: klick mich


----------



## Bumblebee (10. November 2017)

brooker schrieb:


> ... der Takt wäre interessant.



Ja, ich gebe zu, das Bild ist extrem "takt-los" 

Also, Resultat meiner Nachforschungen:

Durchgeführt mit dem 388.13 WHQL - Treiber; max. Boost bei rund 1860MHz (Default) bzw. 2078MHz (OC)


----------



## Hasestab (10. November 2017)

Cartesius schrieb:


> Hi Hasestab,
> sag mal, was für einen PPD-Output hat die 965m?
> Vielleicht kannst du mal ein paar WU in Holdies PPD-Performance Tabelle eintragen? KLICK
> 
> Mehr Informationen findest du bei Interesse in folgendem Thread: klick mich



Hi. 
Glaube des beste was ich bis jetzt hatte war ne 13xxx Wu mit knappen 170k. Ansonsten im Schnitt140-150k. Faltet aber am PowerLimit und hat kurze idlephasen.

Ja wenn ich Zeit finde werde ich mich mal mit Holdies beschäftigen.

Gruss


----------



## Hasestab (10. November 2017)

Oh man. Heute schon wieder für Std kein Internet obwohl die DSL Leitung steht. Ne Halbe Std nachdem ich zur Arbeit war unterbrochen. 

Anbieter meinte ich soll die Stabilität erhöhen weil ich viele Fehler hätte. Hab seid 5 Monaten erst Vectoring (78Mbit) und neuen Anbieter. 

Wenns nicht besser wird muss ich mal einen neuen Router ordern.

Wie ist das mit diesen Lte sticks. Schalten die Automatisch um bei einer Fritz Box 7490 und solchen Probs
Braucht man dafür  bestimmte Sticks und Karten
Das die Wu,s da rumgammeln nervt!

Gruss Hase


----------



## alexk94 (10. November 2017)

Nö. Du brauchst einen normalen LTE-Stick mit Datenflat. Einfach in einen freien USB-Port reinstecken. Bei der Fritz gibt es die Einstellung, das automatisch bei DSL-Leitungsverlust, auf den Stick umgestellt wird. Du brauchst aber je nach Häufigkeit eine größere oder kleinere Datenflat. Wenn eine neue Fritz dann vielleicht die 6890 Lte.

FRITZ!Box 6890 LTE | AVM Deutschland


----------



## Hasestab (10. November 2017)

Naja mal abwarten.  Hab jetzt nurnoch knappe 70 Mbit.  
Aber auch weniger Fehler. 

Bei uns gibt's das Vectoring  erst seid kurzem. Gebaut wird immernoch. Vielleicht sind die irgendwo was am rumschrauben.
Das letzte mal war das auch Freitags. Läuft ja jetzt wieder aber Lte für Notfall muss sein.

Gruss Hase


----------



## alexk94 (10. November 2017)

Darum habe ich dir auch die 6890 LTE vorgeschlagen. LTE als Fallback und 300.000 max. DSL für die Zukunft. Warte mal ab, bald ist ja wieder der Black Friday sowie die Cyberwoche bei Amazon. Da gibst die vielleicht etwas preiswerter. 

Da wir gerade bei Fritzboxen sind. Kann mir jemand sagen, ob das Wlanmodul bei der 7430 besser ist, als bei der 7412? Ich würde mir dann eine 7430 holen. Gibt es hier ein Forum für sowas? Ich hätte dann bitte eine Verlinkung, wegen Out-Thema.


----------



## Amigafan (10. November 2017)

Mobilfunk als "Ersatz" beim Ausfall des Festnetzes zu nutzen sollte problemlos - bei richtiger Einstellung des Routers - funktionieren.

Ich nutze - seit dem Falten der ersten WU - nur Mobilfunk zur Übertragung (erst UMTS, dann HSDPA/HSUPA und mittlerweile LTE). 
Einzig der Upload der berechneten Daten kann sich - bei entsprechender Auslastung der Funkzelle - etwas in die Länge ziehen (und damit ein paar Punkte "kosten"), der Download neuer Datenpakete geht normalerweise zügig (wobei es ziemlich egal ist, ob der Download jetzt 2 oder 10 Sekunden dauert).

BTW:
Frage an diejenigen, die eine 1080Ti  zum Falten nutzen:
Wie hoch ist die durchschnittliche Leistungsaufnahme ("Punktespektum" ist bekannt) und welches BS nutzt Ihr?


----------



## JayTea (10. November 2017)

@Hasestab: hatte selbst mal einen Stick der Telekom am USB-Port meiner 7490. Das hat wunderbar funktioniert. Das war allerdings noch zu Zeiten, wo das meine einzige Verbindung zur Außenwelt war. Soll heißen, ich hatte noch keinen Festnetzanschluss und weiß nicht, wie anständig das mit dem (automatischen) Wechsel beim Ausfall einer Verbindungsart funktioniert. Bin dabei aber sehr optimistisch.

@folding_hoomer: die Tage wurde hier gesagt, dass eine GTX1080 ~180W verbrät. Nur mal so als allerersten Anhaltspunkt.

@all: entspannten Start ins Wochende!


----------



## Amigafan (10. November 2017)

JayTea schrieb:


> . . .
> @folding_hoomer: die Tage wurde hier gesagt, dass eine GTX1080 ~180W verbrät. Nur mal so als allerersten Anhaltspunkt.


  Danke - aber die beiden Buchstaben (Ti) machen den für mich interessanten Unterschied . . .


----------



## foldinghomealone (11. November 2017)

Mein Gesamtsystem mit einer 1080 Ti zieht so um die 300W, manchmal auch etwas mehr, also nehme ich mal 250W für die Ti an.


----------



## Bumblebee (11. November 2017)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Mein Gesamtsystem mit einer 1080 Ti zieht so um die 300W, manchmal auch etwas mehr, also nehme ich mal 250W für die Ti an.



Kann ich (in etwa) bestätigen - 250W


----------



## nfsgame (11. November 2017)

Spoiler



09:34:53:WU01:FS00:0xa7:Completed 100000 out of 200000 steps (50%)09:35:16:WU01:FS00:0xa7:ERROR:
09:35:16:WU01:FS00:0xa7:ERROR:-------------------------------------------------------
09:35:16:WU01:FS00:0xa7:ERRORrogram GROMACS, VERSION 5.0.4-20160919-669094a-unknown
09:35:16:WU01:FS00:0xa7:ERROR:Source code file: /host/windows-cross-64bit-core-a7-sse-release/gromacs-core/build/gromacs/src/gromacs/mdlib/pme.c, line: 754
09:35:16:WU01:FS00:0xa7:ERROR:
09:35:16:WU01:FS00:0xa7:ERROR:Fatal error:
09:35:16:WU01:FS00:0xa7:ERROR:2 particles communicated to PME rank 14 are more than 2/3 times the cut-off out of the domain decomposition cell of their charge group in dimension y.
09:35:16:WU01:FS00:0xa7:ERROR:This usually means that your system is not well equilibrated.
09:35:16:WU01:FS00:0xa7:ERROR:For more information and tips for troubleshooting, please check the GROMACS
09:35:16:WU01:FS00:0xa7:ERROR:website at Errors - Gromacs
09:35:16:WU01:FS00:0xa7:ERROR:-------------------------------------------------------
09:35:16:WU01:FS00:0xa7:ERROR:
09:35:16:WU01:FS00:0xa7:ERROR:-------------------------------------------------------
09:35:16:WU01:FS00:0xa7:ERRORrogram GROMACS, VERSION 5.0.4-20160919-669094a-unknown
09:35:16:WU01:FS00:0xa7:ERROR:Source code file: /host/windows-cross-64bit-core-a7-sse-release/gromacs-core/build/gromacs/src/gromacs/mdlib/pme.c, line: 754
09:35:16:WU01:FS00:0xa7:ERROR:
09:35:16:WU01:FS00:0xa7:ERROR:Fatal error:
09:35:16:WU01:FS00:0xa7:ERROR:22 particles communicated to PME rank 15 are more than 2/3 times the cut-off out of the domain decomposition cell of their charge group in dimension y.
09:35:16:WU01:FS00:0xa7:ERROR:This usually means that your system is not well equilibrated.
09:35:16:WU01:FS00:0xa7:ERROR:For more information and tips for troubleshooting, please check the GROMACS
09:35:16:WU01:FS00:0xa7:ERROR:website at Errors - Gromacs
09:35:16:WU01:FS00:0xa7:ERROR:-------------------------------------------------------
09:35:16:WU01:FS00:0xa7:ERROR:
09:35:16:WU01:FS00:0xa7:ERROR:-------------------------------------------------------
09:35:16:WU01:FS00:0xa7:ERRORrogram GROMACS, VERSION 5.0.4-20160919-669094a-unknown
09:35:16:WU01:FS00:0xa7:ERROR:Source code file: /host/windows-cross-64bit-core-a7-sse-release/gromacs-core/build/gromacs/src/gromacs/mdlib/pme.c, line: 754
09:35:16:WU01:FS00:0xa7:ERROR:
09:35:16:WU01:FS00:0xa7:ERROR:Fatal error:
09:35:16:WU01:FS00:0xa7:ERROR:2 particles communicated to PME rank 3 are more than 2/3 times the cut-off out of the domain decomposition cell of their charge group in dimension y.
09:35:16:WU01:FS00:0xa7:ERROR:This usually means that your system is not well equilibrated.
09:35:16:WU01:FS00:0xa7:ERROR:For more information and tips for troubleshooting, please check the GROMACS
09:35:16:WU01:FS00:0xa7:ERROR:website at Errors - Gromacs
09:35:16:WU01:FS00:0xa7:ERROR:-------------------------------------------------------
09:35:21:WU01:FS00:0xa7:ERROR:
09:35:21:WU01:FS00:0xa7:ERROR:-------------------------------------------------------
09:35:21:WU01:FS00:0xa7:ERRORrogram GROMACS, VERSION 5.0.4-20160919-669094a-unknown
09:35:21:WU01:FS00:0xa7:ERROR:Source code file: /host/windows-cross-64bit-core-a7-sse-release/gromacs-core/build/gromacs/src/gromacs/mdlib/pme.c, line: 754
09:35:21:WU01:FS00:0xa7:ERROR:
09:35:21:WU01:FS00:0xa7:ERROR:Fatal error:
09:35:21:WU01:FS00:0xa7:ERROR:1 particles communicated to PME rank 3 are more than 2/3 times the cut-off out of the domain decomposition cell of their charge group in dimension x.
09:35:21:WU01:FS00:0xa7:ERROR:This usually means that your system is not well equilibrated.
09:35:21:WU01:FS00:0xa7:ERROR:For more information and tips for troubleshooting, please check the GROMACS
09:35:21:WU01:FS00:0xa7:ERROR:website at Errors - Gromacs
09:35:21:WU01:FS00:0xa7:ERROR:-------------------------------------------------------
09:35:22:WARNING:WU01:FS00:FahCore returned an unknown error code which probably indicates that it crashed
09:35:22:WARNING:WU01:FS00:FahCore returned: UNKNOWN_ENUM (-1073741819 = 0xc0000005)



Sehr interessant... Kein OC, ECC-RAM in der Büchse und an sich eigentlich problemlos stabil...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. November 2017)

Lass mal 2-3 runden memtest laufen :/


----------



## binär-11110110111 (11. November 2017)

Schwerwiegender Fehler durch PME-Zerlegung bei der Ausführung auf vielen GPUs. Dieser Fehler tritt häufiger auf, wenn mehr Knoten verwendet werden, für das oben beschriebene System ist es sehr selten für weniger als 16 GPUs und tritt einmal pro Million Schritte für 32 GPUs auf.  Bug #1222: Fatal error due to PME decomposition when running on many GPUs - GROMACS - GROMACS development  PS: Klingt nach BUG !


----------



## Amigafan (11. November 2017)

*@foldinghomealone und Bumblebee
*
Danke für die schnelle Antwort 


Eie Frage ist aber noch offen:
Welches BS nuztz Ihr für die 1080Ti zum Falten?


----------



## foldinghomealone (11. November 2017)

Win10. Bin zu doof für Linux


----------



## Hasestab (11. November 2017)

Win 7 64 bit. Und Verbraten tut meine 1080ti mit dem Bulli @4,8Ghz 315 Watt.

Wobei mein Formula-z nicht Sparsam ist.

Gruss Hase


----------



## Bumblebee (11. November 2017)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Eie Frage ist aber noch offen:
> Welches BS nuztz Ihr für die 1080Ti zum Falten?



Win 10


----------



## moreply (11. November 2017)

1080ti ist seit heute im 24/7 betrieb!


----------



## brooker (12. November 2017)

moreply schrieb:


> 1080ti ist seit heute im 24/7 betrieb!



Eine namhafte MSI 1080Ti Lighting fand dank eines wirklich guten Preises in unseren Kreis und wird Dank ihres Potenzials sicher die Charts nach oben hin aufwerten


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. November 2017)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> (ich hoffe das ein solcher Querverweiss toleriert wird, da ich sonst ausser jedem einzelnen ne PN schreiben nicht wüsste wie ich drauf aufmerksam machen soll ):
> Hab ein kleine Frage bezüglich ein Monitor mit mehreren Rechner nutzen via DisplayProt-Switch-Box > DisplayPort-Switch


Falls es einer von euch mal vor dem selben Problem stehen sollte, hier meine Lösung: 
DisplayPort-Switch


----------



## Amigafan (14. November 2017)

Es gibt immer wieder Überraschungen:

*WU11431* *(R4, C71, G273)* auf meiner* 980Ti* bei *1470MHz* Takt: TPF zwischen *1:57* und *1:58* --> *~970k PPD *

Das  "Problemchen" aber bestand anschließend, die fertig berechnete WU  hochzuladen. Der dafür zuständige Server 140.163.4.232 weigerte sich  mehr als eine Stude lang, die Daten vollständig entgegenzunehmen und  brach nach mehr als einer Stunde beim Upload-Stand von knapp 40% mit  einer Fehlermeldung ab (was aber schon als "sehr zügig" zu bezeichnen  ist - gestern brauchte er so lange, dass nur noch die Hälfte der Punkte  übrigblieb!   )

Der  darauf gestartete zweite Uploadversuch auf den  Ersatzserver171.67.108.46 verlief glücklicherweise ohne Probleme, nach  knapp 3 Minuten war der Upload erledigt und es verblieben von gut  130.000 Punkten immerhin noch 113.900 . . . 

Vielleicht sollte ich mal wieder Stanford auf "die Füße treten", damit sie "Ihren Laden" in Schwung bringen . . .


----------



## binär-11110110111 (14. November 2017)

Ich hab das Gefühl, daß Stanford die Hardware der F@H-Member immer noch zu sehr unterschätzt. Werfen sie denn nie mal einen Blick auf den Traffic ?


----------



## JayTea (14. November 2017)

Same here! 



Spoiler



10:01:48:WU00:FS00:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:8204 run:3 clone:33 gen:74 core:0xa7 unit:0x00000055868b340258ed3c0754dd74f4
10:01:48:WU00:FS00:Uploading 6.18MiB to 134.139.52.2
10:01:48:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 134.139.52.2:8080
10:01:50:WARNING:WU00:FS00:WorkServer connection failed on port 8080 trying 80
10:01:50:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 134.139.52.2:80
10:01:52:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Exception: Failed to send results to work server: Failed to connect to 134.139.52.2:80: Es konnte keine Verbindung hergestellt werden, da der Zielcomputer die Verbindung verweigerte.
10:01:52:WU00:FS00:Trying to send results to collection server
10:01:52:WU00:FS00:Uploading 6.18MiB to 134.139.52.3
10:01:52:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 134.139.52.3:8080
10:01:53:WARNING:WU00:FS00:WorkServer connection failed on port 8080 trying 80
10:01:53:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 134.139.52.3:80
10:01:55:ERROR:WU00:FS00:Exception: Failed to connect to 134.139.52.3:80: Es konnte keine Verbindung hergestellt werden, da der Zielcomputer die Verbindung verweigerte.


Kann sich jeder einigermaßen denken, was dann noch an Punkten von einer CPU-WU übrig bleibt.......


----------



## Bumblebee (14. November 2017)

Ja, das ist "a constant pain in the a**" - so habe ich es Vijay geschrieben.
Aber Theresa Derner ist eben immer noch nicht zurück ....


----------



## Hasestab (14. November 2017)

Bin ich also nicht der einzige.   
Heute ging ja mal garnichts.
Gruss


----------



## JayTea (14. November 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Äähmm nein, nicht wirklich!


----------



## Stefan84 (14. November 2017)

Bei mir hat's vorhin den Clienten zerschossen, warum auch immer 
Musste ihn jetzt komplett neu installieren und ich hoffe das ich keine Settings vergessen habe.


----------



## JayTea (14. November 2017)

Was bedeutet "zerschossen"? 
Fehlermeldung beim Start der Anwendung?


----------



## Stefan84 (14. November 2017)

Keine Ahnung was da los war, ist einfach mittendrin eingefroren. Auch mehrmalige Neustarts haben nix geholfen, es kam dann nur eine Fehlermeldung.


----------



## Cartesius (14. November 2017)

Bei den ganzen negativ Meldungen bin ich ja froh, dass bei mir alles mehr oder weniger nach Plan läuft. 
Habe bei einer WU glaube ich ca 1 000 points verloren (von 27 000). Das ist jetzt kein Drama.


----------



## brooker (14. November 2017)

... tut mir leid das zu hören. Bei mir läuft es gerade ausgesprochen gut.


----------



## Hasestab (14. November 2017)

Meine 1te

Fah Core  0x18

Projekt 9679

Tpf , 12 secs

Heut ist was los.... :-/


----------



## Amigafan (14. November 2017)

Cartesius schrieb:


> Bei den ganzen negativ Meldungen bin ich ja froh, dass bei mir alles mehr oder weniger nach Plan läuft.
> Habe bei einer WU glaube ich ca 1 000 points verloren (von 27 000). Das ist jetzt kein Drama.



Dann sei froh - mich hat die Verweigerung der vollständigen Entgegennahme des Servers vorgestern knapp ~52.500 Punkte "gekostet" - und schon wird aus einem Projekt, welches mit einerPPD von 720K PPD "berechnet" wird, ein Projekt, welches nur noch gut 100K PPD ergibt (durch die extrem lange "Verweildauer" von *13,5h!*).
Denn - der Download des Projektes (*WU 11713*) und Berechnungsbeginn war Sonntag, 12.11. um 13:15 Uhr, fertig berechnet mit einer TPF von 2:13 und ~111k Punkten  war es um 16:59 Uhr und der erfolgreiche Upload war erst am Montag morgen gegen 02:41 Uhr . . .    

Dabei kann ich aber noch froh sein, dass das Projekt "angenommen" wurde (ich kenne nämlich nach solch einer Odysee auch: Server did not like result - dumping )


----------



## foldinghomealone (14. November 2017)

Im FF gibt es aktuell genügend Beschwerden über das Thema.
Aber keine Lösung...

Aber ich sehe das so, dass es zumindest weniger Strom kostet... Blöd ist's trotzdem


----------



## JayTea (14. November 2017)

Weshalb kostet es weniger Strom? 
Die fertige WU die bei mir festhängt, blockiert nicht den Slot. Seitdem sind schon diverse neue WU berechnet und hochgeladen worden.


----------



## foldinghomealone (15. November 2017)

Ah, ok, dann tritt bei mir in letzter Zeit ein anderes Problem auf. 
Ich dachte dass sich die WU nicht hochladen lies, aber dann war es wohl so, dass ich keine neue bekommen hab. 

Muss ich nochmal unter die Lupe nehmen...


----------



## Stefan84 (15. November 2017)

Wie war nochmal die Möglichkeit den Web-Control dauerhaft zu unterbinden? Nach der Neuinstallation vom Client schreibt der das bei jedem Start wieder in die Slot Options, obwohl ich es schon mehrmals rausgelöscht habe


----------



## JayTea (15. November 2017)

Irgendwas mit Rechtsklick auf die Verknüpfung und unter Eigenschaften etwas nach einem Bindestrich entfernt?


----------



## Stefan84 (15. November 2017)

Jau, das wars! Ich danke dir 
Es ist eindeutig zu lange her dass ich den Clienten das letzte Mal installiert habe


----------



## JayTea (15. November 2017)

Etwas versteckt im HowTo unter dem Punkt 10.10.

@brooker: die Treiberempfehlung im HowTo können angepasst werden. Punkt 9.4 wäre das.
Bzw generell auch der Startpost im Treiberempfehlungs-Thread!? 
Der 388er wurde doch als gut empfunden, oder?


----------



## u78g (15. November 2017)

JayTea schrieb:


> Etwas versteckt im HowTo unter dem Punkt 10.10.
> 
> @brooker: die Treiberempfehlung im HowTo können angepasst werden. Punkt 9.4 wäre das.
> Bzw generell auch der Startpost im Treiberempfehlungs-Thread!?
> Der 388er wurde doch als gut empfunden, oder?



Ja! ....und es gibt jetzt in den 3D Einstellungen noch eine Option die Leistung für Berechnungen zu Optimieren.


----------



## brooker (16. November 2017)

... Frage: in Kürze stehen wieder Hardwarebeschaffungen an. Soll ich eine MSI Armor 1070Ti oder eine KFA 1080 Exoc kaufen. Preisunterschied 20,-€. Danke.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. November 2017)

Ich wäre eher für die 1080, aber ich bin ja nur einer


----------



## u78g (16. November 2017)

brooker schrieb:


> ... Frage: in Kürze stehen wieder Hardwarebeschaffungen an. Soll ich eine MSI Armor 1070Ti oder eine KFA 1080 Exoc kaufen. Preisunterschied 20,-€. Danke.



...1080!

Gibt es eigentlich Mengenrabatt???


----------



## Bumblebee (17. November 2017)

brooker schrieb:


> ... Soll ich eine MSI Armor 1070Ti oder eine KFA 1080 Exoc kaufen. Preisunterschied 20,-€. Danke.



Gute Frage
Ich werde dieses Wochenende eine 1070 Ti "starten" - danach weiss ich mehr


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. November 2017)

Nach dem was ich in Tests gesehen habe ganz klar die 1080.

Gesendet von meinem XT1032 mit Tapatalk


----------



## nfsgame (17. November 2017)

Wenn Bumblebee die 1070Ti am Start hat wissen wir es aus erster Hand, nach Gefühl und ein zwei externen Tests, die ich bisher gesehen habe, tendiere ich aber auch zur 1080...


----------



## Cartesius (17. November 2017)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Wenn Bumblebee die 1070Ti am Start hat wissen wir es aus erster Hand, nach Gefühl und ein zwei externen Tests, die ich bisher gesehen habe, tendiere ich aber auch zur 1080...



Genau mein Vorschlag 

Ich denke, wenn der Stromverbrauch der Karten gleich ist und die Leistung zugunsten der 1080 ausschlägt (sollte ja eigentlich), dann ist das die 20 € Aufpreis wert.


----------



## Nono15 (17. November 2017)

u78g schrieb:


> Ja! ....und es gibt jetzt in den 3D Einstellungen noch eine Option die Leistung für Berechnungen zu Optimieren.



@u78g:
Wie heißt die Funktion genau?


----------



## nfsgame (18. November 2017)

```
05:28:13:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 6000000 out of 6250000 steps (96%)
05:28:15:WU00:FS01:0x21:ERROR:exception: Error downloading array energyBuffer: clEnqueueReadBuffer (-5)
05:28:15:WU00:FS01:0x21:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
05:28:15:WU00:FS01:0x21:Saving result file log.txt
05:28:15:WU00:FS01:0x21:Folding@home Core Shutdown: BAD_WORK_UNIT
05:28:16:WARNING:WU00:FS01:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
05:28:16:WU00:FS01:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:9431 run:1849 clone:0 gen:425 core:0x21 unit:0x000001edab436c9d586fdd42f28d75f2
05:28:16:WU00:FS01:Uploading 22.00KiB to 171.67.108.157
```

Ärgerlich


----------



## JeansOn (18. November 2017)

nfsgame schrieb:


> ```
> 05:28:13:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 6000000 out of 6250000 steps (96%)
> 05:28:15:WU00:FS01:0x21:ERROR:exception: Error downloading array energyBuffer: clEnqueueReadBuffer (-5)
> 05:28:15:WU00:FS01:0x21:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
> ...



Boah, manch einer schafft es bis in die Stanfordprotokolle:
FoldinghomeCore ... kennt den jemand?


----------



## nfsgame (18. November 2017)

Muss ich den jetzt verstehen


----------



## Amigafan (18. November 2017)

Meinte er etwa foldinghomealone?


----------



## brooker (18. November 2017)

... das okay. Geht mit 1080er weiter.


----------



## foldinghomealone (19. November 2017)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Meinte er etwa foldinghomealone?



Mich muss man nicht verstehen... 
Um was geht's?


----------



## brooker (19. November 2017)

@BB: wie schlägt sich die 1070ti? 

@u78g: wie heisst die Funktion? Wollte die Tage mal ans HowTo ran und updaten.


----------



## Bumblebee (20. November 2017)

brooker schrieb:


> @BB: wie schlägt sich die 1070ti?



Find ich gut - überhaupt kein Stress hier .... 

Also - los geht's

Natürlich gibt es noch keine* Langzeit-Erfahrung*; schaut aber sehr gut aus

Ich muss noch etwas vorausschicken - es handelt sich bei der getesteten Karte um eine der seltenen *Gigabyte Geforce GTX 1070 Ti GAMING OC 8G*



Spoiler



Gigabyte wurde durch die Änderung der* N_VIDIA *- Anordnung "es darf kein OC geben" völlig überrascht.
Daher gab es zu diesem Zeitpunkt bereits eine Version mit OC-Bios (ursprünglich eben von *N_VIDIA *erlaubt).
Die zu diesem Zeitpunkt bereits produzierten 25'000 Stück kamen in den normalen Handel.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dies ist meine Karte



Zum* System*:

X99er Board mit einem 5820K-Prozessor und den "üblichen Verdächtigen" (32 GB-Ram/SSD/usw.)
Darauf die Karte im ersten Slot - also PCI-E 3.0 x 16

Hier ein Bild der GPU im "Urzustand"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Im *IDLE *
- taktet die CPU runter auf 1200 MHz (bei 0.78 V)
- taktet die GPU runter auf 139 MHz (bei 0.65 V)

Gesamtverbrauch 66 Watt

Im *GPU-only; nicht übertaktet *
- taktet die GPU auf 1873 MHz (bei 1.043 V)

Gesamtverbrauch 248 Watt 
*Die GPU verbraucht also ziemlich genau die 180 (erwarteten) Watt ** (genau 182 W)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 **hier seht ihr auch die leicht erhöhte CPU-Clock (OC-BIOS)*

Im *GPU-only; übertaktet und optimiert*
- taktet die GPU auf 2050 MHz (bei 1.031 V)

Gesamtverbrauch 260 Watt 
*Die GPU verbraucht nun, bei +195 MHz Chip und leicht erhöhtem RAM aber "optimiertem" Voltage ca. 194 Watt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im "*Vollbetrieb*" kommt nun noch die CPU dazu
- taktet die GPU auf 2050 MHz (bei 1.031 V)
- taktet die CPU auf die "Default"-3300 MHz (bei 1.120 V)

Gesamtverbrauch 310 Watt 

Und hier noch 2 Screenies von Resultaten


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. November 2017)

Also durchaus nett; scheint gut effizient zu sein.
Das entspricht der Leistung von etwa 4 Karten hier, und die laufen nicht mit 194W gesamt


----------



## brooker (20. November 2017)

... finales Intro gesichtet: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...ng-home-team-goes-youtube-24.html#post9133104


----------



## nfsgame (23. November 2017)

Inzwischen haben die Jungs und Mädels in Stanford die Stats-Server komplett gegrillt wie es aussieht...  Nun zählen nicht nur keine A7 mehr, die letzte Runde war ne Nullnummer .


----------



## Hasestab (23. November 2017)

Ah ok. Hab schon gedacht meine Bude brennt!!!

Tante Edit.

Also bei mir läuft alles wieder. Mal schauen ob die Wus angenommen werden.

Gruss Hase


----------



## binär-11110110111 (23. November 2017)

F@H Server status: Server Status for Folding@home


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. November 2017)

Punkteserver machen wieder mal  > momentan nichts mit Gratsen


----------



## Amigafan (23. November 2017)

Ruft man die Punkte-Database von Stanford auf, erhält man Folgendes:

*There was an error accessing/using the database.
 The Folding@home team is working to fix this issue. *

Der Grund, warum keine "externe" Punkteübersicht funktioniert . . . 


Edit:
*@A.Meier-PS3*
Keine Sorge - sie werden es überleben . . .


----------



## Ramonx56 (23. November 2017)

Dann fällt es wenigstens nicht so sehr auf, dass ich momentan eine kleine Faltpause einlege...
Ob die Pause vielleicht etwas mit einem lang versprochenen Hardware Update zusammenhängt? 
Man darf gespant sein  
PS: Stanford bekomm endlich deine verspielten Server in den Griff!!!  

Edit:
@foldinghomealone:
Also der NACL funktioniert...
Die letzten zwei Tage hat dieser bei mir aber auch gestreikt.


----------



## foldinghomealone (23. November 2017)

Liegt es an mir, oder wieso kann ich keine WUs downloaden?

PS. Lag wohl an Steam, das die gesamten 100Mbit nur für sich beansprucht hat...


----------



## Nono15 (24. November 2017)

Ramonx56 schrieb:


> Dann fällt es wenigstens nicht so sehr auf, dass ich momentan eine kleine Faltpause einlege...



Das macht es mir leichter wieder zu Dir aufzurücken


----------



## Bumblebee (24. November 2017)

Natürlich ist das jedes Mal 
Trotzdem dürfen wir nicht vergessen, dass die Server einen *enormen* Workload bewältigen müssen

Ich neige ja auch eher zur Ungeduld aber es/ich darf nicht unfair werden


----------



## mattinator (24. November 2017)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> dass die Server einen *enormen* Workload bewältigen müssen



Na ja, den Workload haben wohl eher die "Folder". Die Server sollten hauptsächlich I/O machen. Dafür braucht man vor allem zuverlässige Festplatten, Redundanz (RAID) und eine Strategie für die planmäßige Erneuerung der Komponenten. Der "restliche" Verschleiß der Server auf Grund der CPU-Last hält sich bei einigermaßen aktueller Hardware i.A. in Grenzen.
Das alles sollte für eine der größten (us-amerikanischen) Universitäten eigentlich kein Problem darstellen. Immerhin gibt es auf dem Gebiet inzwischen schon über mehrere Jahrzehnte Erfahrungen.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (24. November 2017)

Selbstredend ... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brooker (24. November 2017)

... eine Wiederbelebung steht kurz bevor. Und dann stärker denn je!


----------



## wait (25. November 2017)

@A.Meier-PS3

Ich wünsche Dir alles Gute zu deinem heutigen Geburtstag. 

Gruss


----------



## mattinator (25. November 2017)

wait schrieb:


> @A.Meier-PS3
> 
> Ich wünsche Dir alles Gute zu deinem heutigen Geburtstag.
> 
> Gruss



Na wenn das schon hier publiziert wird, schließe ich mich mal gleich an. Alles Gute, Gesundheit und ein glückliches Leben (auch neben der "Falterei").


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. November 2017)

Danke


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. November 2017)

Auch von mir alles gute zum Purtzeltag.


----------



## moreply (25. November 2017)

Alles gute


----------



## brooker (25. November 2017)

... Alex, du Urgestein  ... auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag, vor allem Gesundheit, Freude an dem was du tust und das deine Ziele erreicht werden und Träume in Erfüllung gehen. Lass dich feiern! :Bier:


----------



## Bumblebee (25. November 2017)

Mist - vergessen 

 auch von mir


----------



## Ramonx56 (25. November 2017)

Happy Birthday und alles Gute auch von mir. 




Nono15 schrieb:


> Das macht es mir leichter wieder zu Dir aufzurücken



Huch was ist das denn??  
Bist du dir da sicher?

Wird noch ein wenig dauern, da ein paar Teile noch auf sich warten lassen.
Aber dann... zieh dich warm an. 
Dank der Karte werde ich mich in meinem Zimmer diesen Winter wohl nicht mehr Warm anziehen müssen...


Edit:
Kann einer von euch abschätzen, wie lange es noch dauern wird, bis Coffe Lake CPUs - 8700K, einigermaßen verfügbar sein werden? 
(Zu einem angemessenem Preis)

Wollte nämlich gerne mit dem Zusammenbau beginnen. 
Zwar würde mein 3570K auch noch einigermaßen ausreichen, aber ich würde gerne alles in einem machen.


----------



## Bumblebee (25. November 2017)

Ramonx56 schrieb:


> Dank der Karte werde ich mich in meinem Zimmer diesen Winter wohl nicht mehr Warm anziehen müssen...



Ich muss dich da enttäuschen - die Karte verwandelt das meiste in Leistung und nur wenig in Wärme


----------



## brooker (25. November 2017)

... Ramon mein Freund, lass die Evga tanzen der 3570k reicht absolut aus. Vorallem mit dem OC was du da fährst. Coffee, ich habe das Gefühl das mit Absicht wenig geliefert wird und rechne gegen Ostern mit "normalen " Verhältnissen. Ansonsten ist nen 7700k auch ne gute Alternative. 
So, nun aber genug. Lass dem 3570k die Herausforderung und lass die WUs erzittern!


----------



## moreply (25. November 2017)

Wenn dann kauf dir einen Ryzen 1700. Da gibt es aktuell sogar wieder eine Aktion das du zwei Spiele deiner Wahl geschenkt bekommst beim kauf eines ASUS Boards.

Alles in allem sollte das mit dem 3570k schon hinhauen die Lightning hat auch gut mit dem 4570 performt


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. November 2017)

Mo, wobei ich wegen der Games (sorry, wäre nix für mich) nicht zwingend n Asus-Board kaufen würde.

Gestern hätte man das Asrock X370 Killer unter 105€ bekommen, das wäre für nen 1700 meine Wahl gewesen.
Wenn nicht wirklich OC anliegt, vielleicht das AB50m Pro4.

Allerdings würde mir bei nem PC für F@H eigentlich eher ein Board mit 4 mechanischen 16x Steckplätzen nehmen, wenn da n 8-Kerner drin steckt, dann lohnt das wenigstens


----------



## moreply (25. November 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Mo, wobei ich wegen der Games (sorry, wäre nix für mich) nicht zwingend n Asus-Board kaufen würde.
> 
> Gestern hätte man das Asrock X370 Killer unter 105€ bekommen, das wäre für nen 1700 meine Wahl gewesen.
> Wenn nicht wirklich OC anliegt, vielleicht das AB50m Pro4.
> ...



Ich würde halt die Keys weiterverkaufen  Aber klar kann dich verstehen 

Wo gab es das denn? 


Gibt sobald ich weiß kein AM4 Ryzen Board mit 4 mechanischen x16 Slots


----------



## JayTea (25. November 2017)

Woher hast du die 1080Ti?! 
Es war noch gar kein Heiligabend....nichteinmal Nikolaus! Oder hattest auch du Geburtstag? 
Ach, sch*** egal. Pack rein, schließ an und Feuer Strom frei!! 

Happy Birthday Herr Alex!


----------



## alexk94 (25. November 2017)

Auch alles Gute, Alex!


----------



## Ramonx56 (25. November 2017)

JayTea schrieb:


> Woher hast du die 1080Ti?!
> Es war noch gar kein Heiligabend....nichteinmal Nikolaus! Oder hattest auch du Geburtstag?
> Ach, sch*** egal. Pack rein, schließ an und Feuer Strom frei!!



Habe ich mir halt mal zugelegt. Ein 1440p@144Hz Monitor folgt noch. 
Die Hardware wird dann in ein Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 seinen Platz finden.

Wenn es echt bis Ostern dauert, werde ich mir halt noch eine Be Quiet AIO kaufen, Kabelsleeves und 2x 80 mm Be Quiet Lüfter.
Die Lüfter werde ich dann auf die VRMs meines Mainboards kleben. 
Kann ich dafür eine Heißklebepistole verwenden? 
Dann wird die CPU auf 4,9 GHz geprügelt und dann passt das erstmal.
Irgendwie muss die CPU doch die 144Hz schaffen. 
Leider habe ich nur 1600 MHz RAM. Das bremst heutzutage echt gewaltig... 

Hat einer von euch vielleicht ein Delid Die Tool für mich?
Würde mir dieses gerne ausleihen. Falls mir noch jemand LM spendiert, würde ich mich sehr freuen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. November 2017)

Mo, bei proshop, über geizhals


----------



## JayTea (25. November 2017)

Nice shice!   Viel Spaß damit!! 

Wärmeleitkleber gibts. Weiß aber nicht was der taugt! 
Normelen Heißkleber würd ich nicht nehmen. Oder gehts "nur" ums Befestigen der FANs?  

Rest per PN.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. November 2017)

Wärmeleitkleber bitte immer mit normaler wlp mischen, sonst ist ne demontage aussichtslos.


----------



## brooker (25. November 2017)

... er möchte nur fixieren. Und dafür geht das.


----------



## JayTea (25. November 2017)

Juoa, wobei ich keine saubere Vorstellung davon habe, wie das aussehen soll. Ich würde versuchen einen Lüfter mit Kabelbindern o.ä. so oben im Gehäuse zu fixieren, dass der Luftstrom auf die Kühlfinnen ausgerichtet ist, 
Wie heiß werden die überhaupt? Vertragen tun die ja Einiges!


----------



## Amigafan (25. November 2017)

*@A.Meier-PS3*

Auch von mir einen ganz herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag, Gottes Schutz und Segen, Gesundheit, Glück und Wohlergehen  - und Alles, was Du Dir selber wünscht . . .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. November 2017)

Ramonx56 schrieb:


> Habe ich mir halt mal zugelegt. Ein 1440p@144Hz Monitor folgt noch.


TN, VA oder lässt du dich auf die Panellotterie bei IPS ein?
Ich hab mir ja vor kurzen einen Asus PG278QR geholt.

Mögen die Proteine mit deiner 1080 Ti sein.


----------



## Nono15 (25. November 2017)

@A.Meier-PS3:
Auch von mir die Besten Glückwünsche zum Geburtstag 

@Ramonx56:


Ramonx56 schrieb:


> Bist du dir da sicher?
> Wird noch ein wenig dauern, da ein paar Teile noch auf sich warten lassen.
> Aber dann... zieh dich warm an.



Tja ich glaube da wird der Abstand sich wohl eher noch vergößern...  Zumindest durfte ich mal kurz davon träumen, aufschließen zu können 
Die 1080Ti is ganz klar das Sahnehäubchen beim Falten  Dann hau mit dem Teil mal ordentlich die WU´s raus


----------



## FlyingPC (25. November 2017)

Nono15 schrieb:


> @A.Meier-PS3:
> Auch von mir die Besten Glückwünsche zum Geburtstag


Dem schließe ich mich an!


----------



## Ramonx56 (26. November 2017)

JayTea schrieb:


> Juoa, wobei ich keine saubere Vorstellung davon habe, wie das aussehen soll. Ich würde versuchen einen Lüfter mit Kabelbindern o.ä. so oben im Gehäuse zu fixieren, dass der Luftstrom auf die Kühlfinnen ausgerichtet ist,
> Wie heiß werden die überhaupt? Vertragen tun die ja Einiges!



Das Problem ist nicht, dass ich mir Sorgen mache das die VRMs abrauchen.
Das Problem liegt darin, dass dort wohl Temperatursensoren liegen, die ab einer bestimmten Temperatur dafür sorgen, dass meine CPU runtertaktet.
Deswegen ist meine CPU "nur" auf 4,6 GHz übertaktet. Bei 4,8 GHz und 1,34V fangen die VRMs an zu überhitzen. Richte ich nun einen USB Ventilator auf diese, wird der Takt stabil gehalten.
Die CPU Temperatur verändert sich nicht. Daher kann ich ganz sicher sagen, dass es die VRMs sind.




A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> TN, VA oder lässt du dich auf die Panellotterie bei IPS ein?
> Ich hab mir ja vor kurzen einen Asus PG278QR geholt.
> 
> Mögen die Proteine mit deiner 1080 Ti sein.



Wollte mir diesen Monitor zulegen: BenQ ZOWIE XL2735


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. November 2017)

Ramonx56 schrieb:


> Wollte mir diesen Monitor zulegen: BenQ ZOWIE XL2735


Wenn der Rechner die 144Hz halten kann ist es ein toller Monitor  > mir persönlich würde genau aus diesem Grund das G-Sync fehlen, aber da scheiden sich ja bekanntlich die Geister ob es das braucht oder.


----------



## alexk94 (26. November 2017)

Funktionen die Punkteserver wieder richtig? Bei mir ist da noch tote Hose, obwohl laut HFM alle fehlerfrei raus sind.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (26. November 2017)

alexk94 schrieb:


> Funktionen die Punkteserver wieder richtig? Bei mir ist da noch tote Hose, obwohl laut HFM alle fehlerfrei raus sind.



NOPE !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (26. November 2017)

Was soll ich dazu sagen . . . 



Spoiler



05:53:32:WU01:FS00:Starting
05:53:32:WU01:FS00:Running FahCore: /usr/bin/FAHCoreWrapper /var/lib/fahclient/cores/fahwebx.stanford.edu/cores/Linux/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/beta/Core_21.fah/FahCore_21 -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 1077 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia
05:53:32:WU01:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 14588
05:53:32:WU01:FS00:Core PID:14592
05:53:32:WU01:FS00:FahCore 0x21 started
05:53:32:WU01:FS00:0x21:*********************** Log Started 2017-11-26T05:53:32Z ***********************
05:53:32:WU01:FS00:0x21roject: 11431 (Run 11, Clone 47, Gen 273)
05:53:32:WU01:FS00:0x21:Unit: 0x000001488ca304e858e137bad34d5a66
05:53:32:WU01:FS00:0x21:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
05:53:32:WU01:FS00:0x21:Machine: 0
05:53:32:WU01:FS00:0x21:Reading tar file core.xml
05:53:32:WU01:FS00:0x21:Reading tar file integrator.xml
05:53:32:WU01:FS00:0x21:Reading tar file state.xml
05:53:32:WU01:FS00:0x21:Reading tar file system.xml
05:53:32:WU01:FS00:0x21igital signatures verified
05:53:32:WU01:FS00:0x21:Folding@home GPU Core21 Folding@home Core
05:53:32:WU01:FS00:0x21:Version 0.0.18
05:53:33:WU00:FS00:Upload 18.65%
05:53:38:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 0 out of 5000000 steps (0%)
05:53:38:WU01:FS00:0x21:Temperature control disabled. Requirements: single Nvidia GPU, tmax must be < 110 and twait >= 900
05:53:39:WU00:FS00:Upload 24.33%
05:53:45:WU00:FS00:Upload 30.82%
05:53:51:WU00:FS00:Upload 35.68%
05:53:57:WU00:FS00:Upload 41.36%
05:54:04:WU00:FS00:Upload 48.66%
05:54:10:WU00:FS00:Upload 55.96%
05:54:16:WU00:FS00:Upload 62.44%
05:54:22:WU00:FS00:Upload 71.36%
05:54:28:WU00:FS00:Upload 78.66%
05:54:34:WU00:FS00:Upload 87.58%
05:54:40:WU00:FS00:Upload 94.88%
05:54:47:WU00:FS00:Upload complete
05:54:47:WU00:FS00:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
05:54:47:WU00:FS00:Final credit estimate, 44778.00 points
05:54:47:WU00:FS00:Cleaning up
05:56:01:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 50000 out of 5000000 steps (1%)
05:58:24:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 100000 out of 5000000 steps (2%)
06:00:48:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 150000 out of 5000000 steps (3%)
06:03:11:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 200000 out of 5000000 steps (4%)
06:05:34:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 250000 out of 5000000 steps (5%)
06:07:59:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 300000 out of 5000000 steps (6%)
06:10:22:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 350000 out of 5000000 steps (7%)
06:12:45:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 400000 out of 5000000 steps (8%)
06:15:08:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 450000 out of 5000000 steps (9%)
06:17:31:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 500000 out of 5000000 steps (10%)
06:19:55:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 550000 out of 5000000 steps (11%)
06:22:19:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 600000 out of 5000000 steps (12%)
06:24:42:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 650000 out of 5000000 steps (13%)
06:27:05:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 700000 out of 5000000 steps (14%)
06:29:28:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 750000 out of 5000000 steps (15%)
06:31:52:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 800000 out of 5000000 steps (16%)
06:34:15:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 850000 out of 5000000 steps (17%)
06:36:38:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 900000 out of 5000000 steps (18%)
06:39:02:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 950000 out of 5000000 steps (19%)
06:41:25:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 1000000 out of 5000000 steps (20%)
06:43:49:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 1050000 out of 5000000 steps (21%)
06:46:12:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 1100000 out of 5000000 steps (22%)
06:48:35:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 1150000 out of 5000000 steps (23%)
06:50:58:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 1200000 out of 5000000 steps (24%)
06:53:21:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 1250000 out of 5000000 steps (25%)
06:55:46:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 1300000 out of 5000000 steps (26%)
06:58:09:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 1350000 out of 5000000 steps (27%)
07:00:32:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 1400000 out of 5000000 steps (28%)
07:02:55:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 1450000 out of 5000000 steps (29%)
07:05:18:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 1500000 out of 5000000 steps (30%)
07:07:42:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 1550000 out of 5000000 steps (31%)
******************************* Date: 2017-11-26 *******************************
07:10:05:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 1600000 out of 5000000 steps (32%)
07:12:28:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 1650000 out of 5000000 steps (33%)
07:14:51:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 1700000 out of 5000000 steps (34%)
07:17:15:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 1750000 out of 5000000 steps (35%)
07:19:39:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 1800000 out of 5000000 steps (36%)
07:22:02:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 1850000 out of 5000000 steps (37%)
07:24:25:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 1900000 out of 5000000 steps (38%)
07:26:48:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 1950000 out of 5000000 steps (39%)
07:29:11:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 2000000 out of 5000000 steps (40%)
07:31:35:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 2050000 out of 5000000 steps (41%)
07:33:59:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 2100000 out of 5000000 steps (42%)
07:36:22:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 2150000 out of 5000000 steps (43%)
07:38:45:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 2200000 out of 5000000 steps (44%)
07:41:08:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 2250000 out of 5000000 steps (45%)
07:43:32:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 2300000 out of 5000000 steps (46%)
07:45:55:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 2350000 out of 5000000 steps (47%)
07:48:19:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 2400000 out of 5000000 steps (48%)
07:50:42:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 2450000 out of 5000000 steps (49%)
07:53:05:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 2500000 out of 5000000 steps (50%)
07:55:29:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 2550000 out of 5000000 steps (51%)
07:57:52:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 2600000 out of 5000000 steps (52%)
08:00:16:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 2650000 out of 5000000 steps (53%)
08:02:39:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 2700000 out of 5000000 steps (54%)
08:05:02:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 2750000 out of 5000000 steps (55%)
08:07:26:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 2800000 out of 5000000 steps (56%)
08:09:49:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 2850000 out of 5000000 steps (57%)
08:12:12:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 2900000 out of 5000000 steps (58%)
08:14:35:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 2950000 out of 5000000 steps (59%)
08:16:59:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 3000000 out of 5000000 steps (60%)
08:19:23:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 3050000 out of 5000000 steps (61%)
08:21:46:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 3100000 out of 5000000 steps (62%)
08:24:09:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 3150000 out of 5000000 steps (63%)
08:26:32:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 3200000 out of 5000000 steps (64%)
08:28:56:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 3250000 out of 5000000 steps (65%)
08:31:20:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 3300000 out of 5000000 steps (66%)
08:33:43:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 3350000 out of 5000000 steps (67%)
08:36:06:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 3400000 out of 5000000 steps (68%)
08:38:29:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 3450000 out of 5000000 steps (69%)
08:40:52:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 3500000 out of 5000000 steps (70%)
08:43:17:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 3550000 out of 5000000 steps (71%)
08:45:40:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 3600000 out of 5000000 steps (72%)
08:48:03:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 3650000 out of 5000000 steps (73%)
08:50:26:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 3700000 out of 5000000 steps (74%)
08:52:49:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 3750000 out of 5000000 steps (75%)
08:55:13:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 3800000 out of 5000000 steps (76%)
08:57:36:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 3850000 out of 5000000 steps (77%)
09:00:00:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 3900000 out of 5000000 steps (78%)
09:02:23:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 3950000 out of 5000000 steps (79%)
09:04:46:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 4000000 out of 5000000 steps (80%)
09:07:10:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 4050000 out of 5000000 steps (81%)
09:09:33:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 4100000 out of 5000000 steps (82%)
09:11:56:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 4150000 out of 5000000 steps (83%)
09:14:20:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 4200000 out of 5000000 steps (84%)
09:16:43:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 4250000 out of 5000000 steps (85%)
09:19:07:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 4300000 out of 5000000 steps (86%)
09:21:30:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 4350000 out of 5000000 steps (87%)
09:23:53:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 4400000 out of 5000000 steps (88%)
09:26:16:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 4450000 out of 5000000 steps (89%)
09:28:39:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 4500000 out of 5000000 steps (90%)
09:31:04:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 4550000 out of 5000000 steps (91%)
09:33:27:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 4600000 out of 5000000 steps (92%)
09:35:50:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 4650000 out of 5000000 steps (93%)
09:38:13:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 4700000 out of 5000000 steps (94%)
09:40:36:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 4750000 out of 5000000 steps (95%)
09:43:01:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 4800000 out of 5000000 steps (96%)
09:43:11:WU01:FS00:0x21:ERROR:exception: Error downloading array energyBuffer: clEnqueueReadBuffer (-5)
09:43:11:WU01:FS00:0x21:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
09:43:11:WU01:FS00:0x21:Saving result file log.txt
09:43:11:WU01:FS00:0x21:Folding@home Core Shutdown: BAD_WORK_UNIT
09:43:12:WARNING:WU01:FS00:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
09:43:12:WU01:FS00:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:11431 run:11 clone:47 gen:273 core:0x21 unit:0x000001488ca304e858e137bad34d5a66
09:43:12:WU01:FS00:Uploading 17.00KiB to 140.163.4.232
09:43:12:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 140.163.4.232:8080
09:43:13:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:80
09:43:14:WU00:FS00:Assigned to work server 171.67.108.157
09:43:14:WU00:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: READY gpu:0:GM200 [GeForce GTX 980 Ti] 5632 from 171.67.108.157
09:43:14:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.157:8080
09:43:14:WU01:FS00:Upload complete
09:43:14:WU01:FS00:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
09:43:14:WU01:FS00:Cleaning up


Mehrere Wochen keinerlei Problem, und aus heiterem Himmel nach 96% Berechnung   
Und - dadurch, dass natürlich der Treiber unfähig zu einem Reset ist - eine extrem langsame Berechnung der folgenden WU (bis zur "Entdeckung" )

Leider doppelt verloren


----------



## moreply (26. November 2017)

Hey,

hat eventuell jemand ne defekte GPU rumliegen die vier Schrauben vom Kühler spenden könnte?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (26. November 2017)

Kommt auf die GPU an.


----------



## brooker (26. November 2017)

... diese Stats ...


----------



## moreply (26. November 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Kommt auf die GPU an.



Ist eine GTX 970 Phantom. Eventuell passen auch andere Schrauben.


Was nichts passt:

-Schrauben einer HD7870 von ASUS

-RX Vega 64 Schrauben


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (26. November 2017)

Also Nvidia.

Mach mal n Bild, hab ne alte 285 als Spender da 

Macht dann eine WU auf meinen Namen


----------



## JayTea (26. November 2017)

@Ramon: Aaaha, ich verstehe! Hab mir ein Bild deines Mainboards angesehen und erkannt, dass der Passivkühler oben am Board ziemlich klein ist. Dort mit Heißkleber (rumzusauen) und einen 80er Lüfter gescheit zu fixieren halte ich für...naja, "schwierig"...
Ich hatte seinerzeit mal ein ASUS A8N32-SLI-Deluxe (Sockel 939 mit Athlon 64 X2 4400+ ) und dort gab es einen extra Lüfter den man verauen konnte, wenn aufgrund einer WaKü kein Luftstrom mehr zum passiven Kühler der MOSFETs kam --> *klick1*  |  *klick2*   Soetwas in der Art gibt es bei Aquatuning zu kaufen: Mini-Blower. Was denkst du darüber?

@hoomer: Beileid. Das fu*** echt ab! 

@moreply: habe da noch eine ATi Radeon 9800 non-pro von Hercules. Könnten aber auch Push-Pins sein womit der Kühler fixiert ist?! 
Ggf ist auch hier etwas dabei. Eine Maxwell oder Pascal konnte ich bisher nicht ausmachen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@brooker: Das sich daran am Wochenende nichts ändert, war ja zu erwarten. Schätze mal, dass morgen ein *fetter *Output und damit Peak kommt.


----------



## brooker (26. November 2017)

.... am besten mal nachmessen


----------



## moreply (26. November 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Also Nvidia.
> 
> Mach mal n Bild, hab ne alte 285 als Spender da
> 
> Macht dann eine WU auf meinen Namen



Klasse 

Ist ne FoPaSa Karte 

Deine WU erfalte ich dir gerne 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







JayTea schrieb:


> @moreply: habe da noch eine ATi Radeon 9800 non-pro von Hercules. Könnten aber auch Push-Pins sein womit der Kühler fixiert ist?!
> Ggf ist auch hier etwas dabei. Eine Maxwell oder Pascal konnte ich bisher nicht ausmachen.
> 
> 
> ...



Danke magst du vielleicht. Mal anschauen umso mehr möglichkeiten umso besser  

Deiner??


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (26. November 2017)

Dreh mal bitte eine raus, die GTX ist ne Referenz, die Schrauben ergo ebenso, da ich aber auch noch alte Wakühler hab, ...

Versand lohnt aber eben nur, wenn die wirklich passt.


----------



## moreply (26. November 2017)

Ich hab leider keine original schrauben .

@Brooker

Weist du was für schrauben loebi gefunden hat?


----------



## Ramonx56 (26. November 2017)

Ich kann wohl welche von einer gt 610 anbieten... würde dir die ganze Karte zuschicken  

Edit: 
Habe heute mit dem Umbau begonnen. 
Das nervigste war, dass der PC erst nicht starten wollte. 
Dies lag daran, dass ein defektes S-ATA Kabel einen Kurzschluss verursachte.
Hier mal ein kleiner Einblick in das noch laufende Umbauprojekt:


----------



## foldinghomealone (27. November 2017)

Es scheint so, als ob deren Server wirklich dauernde Wartung benötigen. 
Der letzte größere Ausfall war am Labor Day und jetzt bei Thanksgiving. Irgendwie seltsam...


----------



## nfsgame (27. November 2017)

Wird doch im Foldingforum auch schon drüber geforzelt, dass es jeden Feiertag Probleme gibt ...


----------



## DOcean (27. November 2017)

Hat eigentlich schon jmd einen GPU Falter in einer VM betrieben mit PCI Passthrough?

Überlege ich gerade damit meinen Server Unterbau frei von allen Gewusel zu halten....


----------



## nfsgame (27. November 2017)

Treiberseitig offiziell wird das aber nur von den Pro-Karten (Quadro - nicht alle - und FirePro) unterstützt, inoffiziell hingebastelt wird es manchmal in VMware auch mit den "normalen" AMD-Karten. Consumer-NV tun es definitiv nicht. Das habe ich selber schon mal ausprobiert .


----------



## DOcean (27. November 2017)

das ist ja komisch/interessant... es gibt ja diverse Leute die ihre GPU per PCI-P.. an eine Windows VM weitergeleitet haben und es funzt (also Zocken) mit ganz wenig Einbußen...

folden geht also nicht schade...


----------



## binär-11110110111 (28. November 2017)

Ähm ... und das bedeutet was ... ?



Spoiler



09:20:51:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 2187500 out of 6250000 steps (35%)09:22:43:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 2250000 out of 6250000 steps (36%)
09:24:36:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 2312500 out of 6250000 steps (37%)
09:26:29:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 2375000 out of 6250000 steps (38%)
09:28:22:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 2437500 out of 6250000 steps (39%)
09:30:12:WU00:FS01:0x21:ERROR:SmartPointer: Can't dereference a NULL pointer!
09:30:25:WARNING:WU00:FS01:FahCore returned an unknown error code which probably indicates that it crashed
09:30:25:WARNING:WU00:FS01:FahCore returned: UNKNOWN_ENUM (127 = 0x7f)
09:30:26:WU00:FS01:Starting
09:30:26:WU00:FS01:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/ProgramData/FAHClient/cores/fahwebx.stanford.edu/cores/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_21.fah/FahCore_21.exe -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 5744 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia
09:30:26:WU00:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 6084
09:30:26:WU00:FS01:Core PID:1872
09:30:26:WU00:FS01:FahCore 0x21 started
09:30:27:WU00:FS01:0x21:*********************** Log Started 2017-11-28T09:30:26Z ***********************
09:30:27:WU00:FS01:0x21: Project: 9415 (Run 1118, Clone 1, Gen 186)
09:30:27:WU00:FS01:0x21:Unit: 0x000000e0ab436c9d585e06d3c8a1ab08
09:30:27:WU00:FS01:0x21:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
09:30:27:WU00:FS01:0x21:Machine: 1
09:30:27:WU00:FS01:0x21: Digital signatures verified
09:30:27:WU00:FS01:0x21:Folding@home GPU Core21 Folding@home Core
09:30:27:WU00:FS01:0x21:Version 0.0.18
09:30:27:WU00:FS01:0x21:  Found a checkpoint file
09:30:29:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 2450000 out of 6250000 steps (39%)
09:30:29:WU00:FS01:0x21:Temperature control disabled. Requirements: single Nvidia GPU, tmax must be < 110 and twait >= 900
09:31:59:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 2500000 out of 6250000 steps (40%)
09:33:52:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 2562500 out of 6250000 steps (41%)
09:35:45:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 2625000 out of 6250000 steps (42%)
09:37:37:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 2687500 out of 6250000 steps (43%)
09:39:29:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 2750000 out of 6250000 steps (44%)


----------



## nfsgame (28. November 2017)

Wenn es nur einmal auftritt wars ne kaputte WU und fertig ists .


----------



## Amigafan (28. November 2017)

*@binär-11110110111*

Bei der Berechnung ist ein einfacher Fehler aufgetreten, der den FahCore zum Absturz gebracht hat, weil ein Verweis auf einen Null-Pointer ein falsches Ergrbnis lieferte.
Der Core startet danach neu und setzt die Berechnung am letzten Speicherpunkt fort - also ziemlich harmlos . . .


----------



## Pu244 (29. November 2017)

*Heizen@Home*

Es wird wieder kälter und es ist (da ich in einem 50er Jahre Altbau mit Ölverdampferheizung untergekommen bin) damit Zeit mal wieder öfter die Gamingheizung anzuwerfen. Dafür ist Folding@Home perfekt, 250W GTX 980Ti sei dank.

Nun hätte ich ein paar Fragen:
1: Wenn ich Folding@Home starte, dann beginnt es mit CPU und GPU zu falten, meist benötige ich jedoch nur die GPU (ist energieeffizienter, was die Punkte betrifft). Kann man es so einrichten, dass Folding@Home pausiert beginnt?
2: Ist es irgendwie möglich zu bestimmten Zeiten falten zu lassen? also erst um 4 Uhr morgens loszulegen?


----------



## DOcean (29. November 2017)

zu 1. ja es gibt den Parameter (pro Slot) pause-on-start oder so ähnlich

zu 2. beißt sich mit 1. -> du könntet den PC um 4 Uhr automatisch hochfahren lassen, Folding im Auto Ordner und los gehts

btw. den CPU Slot lösche ich meistens bringt eh kaum noch was...


----------



## brooker (29. November 2017)

@Pu244: ... wenn es draußen bald schon schneit, ist allerbeste Folding Zeit!  ... Du hast das super erkannt und daher möchte ich Dir schnell helfen  

1. Kennst Du das HowTo? http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...nrichtung-fah-client-7-4-4-a.html#post7090599

     Dort sind die grundlegenden Einstellungen hinterlegt. Sollte es noch Fragen geben, sind die in der Rumpelkammer, also hier, genau richtig.

2. Habe ich das richtig verstanden, dass Du nur mit der GPU folden möchtest? Wenn ja, dann bitte den Slot der CPU im FAH-Client einfach löschen.

3. Man kann den FAH-Client individuell starten und enden lassen. Wie möchtest Du es konkret haben? Starttermin, Endtermin usw. mal benennen. Es gibt sicher eine gute Lösung dafür.


----------



## foldinghomealone (29. November 2017)

Siehe meinen Post "zeitgesteuert Falten"
Zeitgesteuert Falten starten / finishen


----------



## Ramonx56 (29. November 2017)

Mal eine Frage an alle 1080TI Besitzer...
Wie viel VRAM OC ist bei euch durchschnittlich so drin?
Bisher habe ich ca. 1 Mio PPD (ohne OC)
Ich schau mal, dass ich die GPU auf 2 GHz takte und auch den Speichertakt ein wenig erhöhe.

Edit: Leider ist die Karte nicht sehr taktfreudig...
2 GHz sitzt nicht drin. (Auf jeden Fall nicht ohne Spannungserhöhung)
Aber Sie läuft ja schon @Stock mit 1950 MHz

Werde die Karte wohl auf Standardtakt laufen lassen. Ist so schon stark genug.


----------



## foldinghomealone (29. November 2017)

Ich übertakte meine +60/+500 ohne PT oder Spannung anzufassen. Aber so viel bringt das nicht. Es sind max 2-5%.
Leider ist meine nicht wirklich UV-tauglich, da hab ich noch keine vernünftige Einstellung gefunden...


----------



## Ramonx56 (29. November 2017)

Mit VRAM OC habe ich irgendwie nie so viel Glück. Bei meiner 970 ging nur +100 stabil.
Bei meiner 1080TI scheinen auch +400 nicht einwandfrei zu laufen.
Teste immer mit BF4. Andere Spiele sind da weitaus toleranter.
Habe jetzt +30 auf den Core und +200 auf den Speicher.(1974 MHz in FAH nach der Aufwärmphase)


----------



## foldinghomealone (30. November 2017)

Speicher bringt beim Falten m.Mng. eh nix aber da er keinen Strom kostet hab ich das mal so eingestellt. 

Beim Spielen geht bei mir auch nur so +30/+200. Ich hab für alle Einsatzzwecke verschiedene Profile.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. November 2017)

ähm, das ist nicht korrekt; Speichertakt kostet am ende schon Strom, wenn auch recht wenig; vor allem aber ist die TDP-Berechnung damit zusammengelegt, was dazu führt, dass ein 500MHz abgesenkter Speicher durchaus zu 2-3 Booststufen + führen kann. Kommt natürlich auf die Belastung an.


----------



## foldinghomealone (30. November 2017)

Niemand will den Speicher um 500MHz absenken. 
Mein Strommessgerät erkennt beim Falten keinen Unterschied ob ich +0 oder +500MHz beim Speicher mache. Bei den Punkten sehe ich auch keinen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. November 2017)

ich senke den speicher häufig massiv ab.
mit GPU-Z siehst du auch, ob der IMC dann von der Auslastung über 80% kommt, oder nicht.


----------



## nfsgame (30. November 2017)

Gerade mal an ner 1050Ti probiert. -502MHz aufm Speicher brachten -30k PPD und er lief nach wie vor alle zwei Sekunden ins Powerlimit.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. November 2017)

Eine 1050 hab ich nicht, 960, 770 und 1060 reagieren da verschieden, man muss natürlich beim Absenken schauen, ob die WU den IMC voll auslastet 

Liegt garantiert an sehr vielen Faktoren.
Tendenziell dürfte Keppler da am stärksten von unbeeindruckt bleiben, da dessen Rechenleistung eher geringer ist, was zusammen mit einem recht breiten Speicherinterface eher ne Taktsenkung verträgt als n knappes Interface bei rel. hoher Leistung.

Edit:
gerade mit meiner 1060 noch mal gespielt, allerdings, zugegeben, läuft gerade kein Folding, das Prinzip bleibt aber gleich 

±0MHz auf dem Speicher, und 64,8% TDP-Limit, mit +180MHz auf der GPU erzeugt:
1835MHz GPU-Takt zu etwa 80% der Zeit

-500MHz auf dem Speicher, und 64,8% TDP.Limit, mit 180MHz+ auf der GPU erzeugt:
1860MHz GPU-Takt zu etwa 80% der Zeit.


----------



## Ramonx56 (30. November 2017)

Also bei meiner alten MSI 970 lief die Karte mit VRAM OC schneller ins Powerlimit. (Ganz sicher)
Mit der 970 hab ich extrem viel rum getestet. Jetzt habe ich aufgrund begrenzter Zeit keine Lust mehr auf Stundenlanges ausloten des maximal stabilen Takts.


----------



## Amigafan (30. November 2017)

Bei den "großen" Karten wie 1080Ti, 1080, 1070 und - eventuell -1060 dürfte die vorhandene Speicherbandbreite groß genug sein, um die Rechenleistung der Karte voll "auszufahren". Daher bringt ein OC des VRam in meinen Augen wenig bis nichts!
Im Gegenteil, es kann kontraproduktiv in dem Augenblick werden, wenn die Karte die Grenze der zur Verfügung stehenden TDP erreicht. Außerdem steigt mit zunehmender Taktung des VRam die Wahrscheinlichkeit von Speicherfehlern (und damit die Warscheinlichkeit von FahCore - crashes). 
Daher sollte man sich die "Sinnhaftigkeit" des Tuns genau überlegen, eine sowieso schon ausreichende Speicherbandbreite durch OC des VRam noch zu erhöhen . . .


----------



## Nono15 (1. Dezember 2017)

Hi alle zusammen,
mal ne Frage:
Reicht das Netzteil aus, um eine GTX1060 6GB (Gainward Phoenix GS), Zotac GTX1070 mini, 1xSamsung-SSD, 3x Gehäuselüfter (2x120, 1x140), 2x CPU-Lüfter, Asrock 970 Extreme 3-Board (Am3+), AMD FX8370e VCore 1,11 (Turbo deaktiviert), 2x 8GB DDR3-2133 AMD-RAM mit 1,65V zu betreiben? Alle unnötigen Onboard-Komponenten sind abgeschalten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß
Nono15


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. Dezember 2017)

Ist dass das alte E7 als 500er?
Das würde ich ungern machen wollen, weil die Karten mit dem Peakverhalten nicht gut mit der Netzteiltechnik zusammen passen.

Technisch könnte es gehen, aber ich tippe ebenfalls drauf, dass das NT rel. schnell die Grätsche macht bei so ner Dauerlast.

Ich würde was mit DC-DC Technik nutzen wollen, und bei 24/7 betrieb auch dringend mit allen Schutzschaltungen.


----------



## nfsgame (1. Dezember 2017)

Nunja, es ist nen BQ - dazu noch nen E7 (?)... Machs Heiligabend an, dann haste allerspätestens Silvester dein Feuerwerk - egal bei welcher Last...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. Dezember 2017)

nfs, das ist ja wohl etwas übertrieben, wenn auch bei den e7 sicherlich eher noch zutreffend als bei nem E10 oder DPP11, aber das mit dem Feuerwerk ist nun nicht zwingend.

Die andere Seite ist aber die, das ein Netzteil, gerade mit so einer Last, eher was taugen sollte. 

Netzteilempfehlungen Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU

Davon was, mit 500-550W aufwärts und den nötigen PCIe Stromanschlüssen für die Karten, dann sollte das auch gehen.


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Dezember 2017)

Ich schliesse mich meinen "Vor-Rednern" an; ja, geht - ist aber keine gute Idee

Und weil ich eh grad schreibe ....

Hier seht ihr was eine ZOTAC GTX 1070 Ti AMP! Extreme so leistet





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## foldinghomealone (1. Dezember 2017)

Also ich bin kein ausgefuchster PSU-Fachmann, aber ich würds probieren, aber ohne CPU-Falten.
Dann solltest du so um die 400W Dauerlast haben, was das Netzteil aushalten muss. Und wenn du die GTXen schön UV und nicht max übertaktest dann bestimmt auch noch weniger als 400W.
Und ob du jetzt ein neues kaufst oder das Netzteil irgendwann mal die Grätsche macht (ist ja wahrscheinlich nicht mehr das jüngste) macht doch keinen Unterschied. Zumal ich immer wenig Bock habe, ein Netzteil auszubauen. 
Und falls du mal zeitnah vorhast, deine Plattform zu wechseln, dann würde ich auch an ein neues Netzteil denken.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. Dezember 2017)

Das dumme dabei ist, dass das Netzteil unter Umständen noch was kaputt machen kann; ich kenne die Schutzschaltungen bei den E7 nicht, aber wenn die Spannung bei der 5V Regelung dauernd hin und her hüpft, was bei gruppenregulierten Netzteilen mit einer solchen GPU-Last wohl unweigerlich passieren wird, kann sich das unschön auf HDDs auswirken.
SSDs könnten einem das auch krumm nehmen, wobei die zu 98% eine eigene Spannungsregulation verbaut haben, was wiederum dazu führt, dass die sich von den Schwankungen nicht ganz so beeinflussen lassen.

Man darf schon mal sagen, dass ein E7 500W nicht für Multi-GPU gedacht war, dazu schon einiges an Alter auf dem Buckel hat, und das Lastverhalten einer Pascale sowieso niemals berücksichtigt war, bei der Entwicklung eines E7, weil Race2Idle damals unbekannt war.

Wenn alles an Hardware in dem PC egal ist, kann man es tun, aber man sollte sich im Klaren sein, dass das Ableben des E7 nicht zwingend einsam ist. 
Natürlich wäre eine Auswirkung auf MB und CPU eher vernachlässigbar bei der Hardware, GPUs und die SSD wären aber sicherlich durchaus ärgerlich bis mega doof.


----------



## brooker (1. Dezember 2017)

... neue Hardware für FoPaSa eingetroffen: unbedingt reinschauen! http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...gh-folding-partnerschaften-8.html#post9148285 - bei Interesse PN - Danke


----------



## Nono15 (1. Dezember 2017)

Danke für die vielen Antworten 
Ich will das NT erst tauschen, wenn ich den Plattformwechsel mache - und das wird wohl erst der Fall sein, wenn die nächste ZEN-Generation auf den Markt kommt.
Ich hab ja die Hoffnung, dass dann der Unterbau noch sparsamer im Verbrauch wird (Mainboard und CPU - sowas wie die AM1-Plattform auf ZEN-Basis wäre wünschenswert ).
Leider ist das NT tatsächlich nicht mehr das Jüngste, und da der PC auch arbeitet wenn ich auf Arbeit bin, will ich ungern aufgrund Überlast ein Waterloo bei mir in der Wohnung haben.

Daher ist die Entscheidung gefallen:
Die "Zotac GTX1070 mini" wird künftig zusammen mit der "Zotac GTX1050TI" im Folding-Linux-Rechner werkeln. Aber zuerst werde ich testen, wie sich das System mit der GTX1070 alleine verhält bevor ich die 1050TI dazuschalte.
Die neue "MSI GTX1070Ti" wandert in den Gaming-PC und wird auch hin und wieder, vor allem in den Falt-Challenges, mitfalten.

Die GTX1060 kann nicht in meinen Gaming-Rechner mit hinein da der PCIex4 durch meine Soundkarte belegt ist (hatte mit dem  Asus Prime B350 die falsche Boardwahl getroffen was die Steckplätze angeht - das nächste mal bin ich klüger).
Werde mir was einfallen lassen, was ich damit mache...


----------



## binär-11110110111 (2. Dezember 2017)

Faltrechner AN - wir haben Frost !  Hab die Kiste heute Nacht mal durchlaufen lassen. Dank der Abwärme waren es heute in der Früh trotz der neblig-kalten -3 Grad draußen angenehme +18 Grad im Zimmer.

Heizen und dabei Gutes tun !


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. Dezember 2017)

Leider sagt mein kWh Budget für dieses Jahr schon “nein“.


----------



## nfsgame (2. Dezember 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> nfs, das ist ja wohl etwas übertrieben, wenn auch bei den e7 sicherlich eher noch zutreffend als bei nem E10 oder DPP11, aber das mit dem Feuerwerk ist nun nicht zwingend.


Die E6/E7 haben bei mir damals schon keine 9800GT+9500GT samt OC'd Q6700 unter Faltlast ausgehalten und haben dazu noch wunderbare Specialeffects beim Ableben von sich gegeben... Zum Glück war ich jedes Mal in der Nähe und konnte Löschen... Nach (ich glaube - schon bisschen her) zwei brennenden BQs und einem, welches zumindest kross roch bin ich von der Firma bedient... Waren 500er und 650er...


----------



## brooker (2. Dezember 2017)

... update: *FoPaSa* ... we like likes


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. Dezember 2017)

Waren das noch ToPower-Netzteile?

Seit dem BQ bei FSP fertigen lässt, sind die eine andere Liga.
Wen wunderts 

Schade, dass das keine Deltas sind, die Jungs traue ich noch mehr zu.

Wenn ich mein DPS-500QB so sehe


----------



## Ramonx56 (2. Dezember 2017)

Was ist mit alten Dark Power Pro P8 Netzteilen? Sind die noch zu gebrauchen?
Habe das an jemanden verkauft der ein China Netzteil verbaut hatte, dass nur 20 Euro gekostet hat und insgesamt 4 Festplatten in den Hardwarehimmel beförderte.
Ich hoffe mal mit dem DPP P8 750W ist er besser beraten...

Habe gerade in die FAH Stats geschaut und da sind mir 2 Dinge aufgefallen

1. @TheWasp:
Wo zur Hölle kommen auf einmal +5-6 Mio Average PPD mehr her?

2. Langsam aber sicher werden die "Bronys" ernst zunehmende Gegner


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. Dezember 2017)

Afair müssten die P8 schon DC-DC gewesen sein, wie auch das E8, allerdings sind die Altersfolgen eigentlich bei allen Netzteilen n Thema.

Ich würde Netzteile nach 5-7 Jahren eigentlich in den Ruhestand versetzen, bzw. nur noch Bastelsysteme sran hängen.


----------



## nfsgame (2. Dezember 2017)

Ramonx56 schrieb:


> Wo zur Hölle kommen auf einmal +5-6 Mio Average PPD mehr her?


Mathematisch könnte das das Einbeziehen des Peaks in die Berechnung sein...


----------



## Ramonx56 (2. Dezember 2017)

Oh okey. Mein Fehler.


----------



## nfsgame (2. Dezember 2017)

Bin ich der einzige der gerade keine GPU-WUs bekommt? 1060/6 und 1050Ti sind gerade zwangsstillgelegt... 1070 hat noch nen paar Minuten was...



Spoiler



19:19:10:WU02:FS02:Requesting new work unit for slot 02: READY gpu:2:GP107 [GeForce GTX 1050 Ti]  2138 from 171.67.108.157
19:19:10:WU02:FS02:Connecting to 171.67.108.157:8080
19:19:12:WARNING:WU02:FS02:WorkServer connection failed on port 8080 trying 80
19:19:12:WU02:FS02:Connecting to 171.67.108.157:80
19:19:13:ERROR:WU02:FS02:Exception: Failed to connect to 171.67.108.157:80: Es konnte keine Verbindung hergestellt werden, da der Zielcomputer die Verbindung verweigerte.
19:37:06:WU02:FS02:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:80
19:37:07:WARNING:WU02:FS02:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.45:80': Empty work server assignment
19:37:07:WU02:FS02:Connecting to 171.64.65.35:80
19:37:07:WU02:FS02:Assigned to work server 171.67.108.157
19:37:07:WU02:FS02:Requesting new work unit for slot 02: READY gpu:2:GP107 [GeForce GTX 1050 Ti]  2138 from 171.67.108.157
19:37:07:WU02:FS02:Connecting to 171.67.108.157:8080
19:37:09:WARNING:WU02:FS02:WorkServer connection failed on port 8080 trying 80
19:37:09:WU02:FS02:Connecting to 171.67.108.157:80
19:37:10:ERROR:WU02:FS02:Exception: Failed to connect to 171.67.108.157:80: Es konnte keine Verbindung hergestellt werden, da der Zielcomputer die Verbindung verweigerte.





Spoiler



19:43:09:WU00:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: READY gpu:0:GP106 [GeForce GTX 1060 6GB] 4372 from 171.67.108.157
19:43:09:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.157:8080
19:43:11:WARNING:WU00:FS01:WorkServer connection failed on port 8080 trying 80
19:43:11:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.157:80
19:43:12:ERROR:WU00:FS01:Exception: Failed to connect to 171.67.108.157:80: Es konnte keine Verbindung hergestellt werden, da der Zielcomputer die Verbindung verweigerte.
19:49:59:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:80
19:50:00:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.45:80': Empty work server assignment
19:50:00:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 171.64.65.35:80
19:50:01:WU00:FS01:Assigned to work server 171.67.108.157
19:50:01:WU00:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: READY gpu:0:GP106 [GeForce GTX 1060 6GB] 4372 from 171.67.108.157
19:50:01:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.157:8080
19:50:02:WARNING:WU00:FS01:WorkServer connection failed on port 8080 trying 80
19:50:02:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.157:80
19:50:04:ERROR:WU00:FS01:Exception: Failed to connect to 171.67.108.157:80: Es konnte keine Verbindung hergestellt werden, da der Zielcomputer die Verbindung verweigerte.


----------



## mattinator (2. Dezember 2017)

Mit der 1070 unter Linux auch Ebbe. Ist wieder Wochenende ...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Dezember 2017)

mattinator schrieb:


> Mit der 1070 unter Linux auch Ebbe. Ist wieder Wochenende ...


Genau so bei meinen beiden Titan X-M unter Linux > faltet der Server eben solange wieder SMP bis es wieder Futter für sie gibt.


----------



## mattinator (2. Dezember 2017)

Das Komische daran ist, dass mein Folding-Client (im Moment Beta-)Projekte von Servern haben will, die gar nicht auf der Server-Liste von Stanford (Server Status for Folding@home) stehen.


Spoiler



20:55:41:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:80
20:55:42:WARNING:WU01:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.45:80': Empty work server assignment
20:55:42:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.64.65.35:80
20:55:43:WARNING:WU01:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '171.64.65.35:80': Empty work server assignment
20:55:43:ERROR:WU01:FS01:Exception: Could not get an assignment


----------



## nfsgame (2. Dezember 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt bin ich auch CPU only unterwegs... 


@mattinator: Den selben funkt er bei mir auch an.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Dezember 2017)

@mattinator: Genauso bei mir.


----------



## brooker (2. Dezember 2017)

... bin auch seit ca. 19:00 Uhr down.


----------



## JayTea (2. Dezember 2017)

Ach, die scheinen da Probleme mit allem möglichem zu haben.
Hatte mich heute im FF wegen meiner nicht gewerteten CPU WUs gemeldet und das betrifft irgendwelche Server und hängt mit der Campus Firewall oder sowas zusammen...


----------



## Nono15 (2. Dezember 2017)

Hi,
geht seit ca. 30min wieder, davor hatte ich auch keine WU mehr bekommen.
Morgen poste ich noch ein paar Daten der "MSI GTX1070 TI Gaming X" in die PPD-Tabelle - gestern eingebaut, heute mal losgelegt und kräftig mitfalten lassen


----------



## Amigafan (3. Dezember 2017)

Dasselbe Problem auch bei mir, hier meine 970 unter Win7:


Spoiler



19:33:27:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.157:8080
19:33:27:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:80
19:33:28:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.45:80': Empty work server assignment
19:33:28:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.35:80
19:33:29:WARNING:WU01:FS00:WorkServer connection failed on port 8080 trying 80
19:33:29:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.157:80
19:33:29:WU00:FS00:Assigned to work server 171.67.108.157
19:33:29:WU00:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: READY gpu:0:GM204 [GeForce GTX 970] from 171.67.108.157
19:33:29:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.157:8080
19:33:30:WARNING:WU01:FS00:Exception: Failed to send results to work server: Failed to connect to 171.67.108.157:80: Es konnte keine Verbindung hergestellt werden, da der Zielcomputer die Verbindung verweigerte.
19:33:30:WU01:FS00:Trying to send results to collection server
19:33:30:WU01:FS00:Uploading 7.79MiB to 171.67.108.46
19:33:30:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.46:8080
19:33:31:WARNING:WU00:FS00:WorkServer connection failed on port 8080 trying 80
19:33:31:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.157:80
19:33:32:ERROR:WU00:FS00:Exception: Failed to connect to 171.67.108.157:80: Es konnte keine Verbindung hergestellt werden, da der Zielcomputer die Verbindung verweigerte.
19:33:33:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:80
19:33:33:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.45:80': Empty work server assignment
19:33:33:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.35:80
19:33:34:WU00:FS00:Assigned to work server 171.67.108.157
19:33:34:WU00:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: READY gpu:0:GM204 [GeForce GTX 970] from 171.67.108.157
19:33:34:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.157:8080
19:33:36:WARNING:WU00:FS00:WorkServer connection failed on port 8080 trying 80
19:33:36:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.157:80
19:33:37:ERROR:WU00:FS00:Exception: Failed to connect to 171.67.108.157:80: Es konnte keine Verbindung hergestellt werden, da der Zielcomputer die Verbindung verweigerte.
 . . .
19:34:33:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:80
19:34:33:WU01:FS00:Upload 16.84%
19:34:33:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.45:80': Empty work server assignment
19:34:33:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.35:80
19:34:34:WU00:FS00:Assigned to work server 171.67.108.157
19:34:34:WU00:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: READY gpu:0:GM204 [GeForce GTX 970] from 171.67.108.157
19:34:34:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.157:8080
19:34:36:WARNING:WU00:FS00:WorkServer connection failed on port 8080 trying 80
19:34:36:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.157:80
19:34:37:ERROR:WU00:FS00:Exception: Failed to connect to 171.67.108.157:80: Es konnte keine Verbindung hergestellt werden, da der Zielcomputer die Verbindung verweigerte.
 . . .
19:36:10:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:80
19:36:10:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.45:80': Empty work server assignment
19:36:10:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.35:80
19:36:11:WU00:FS00:Assigned to work server 171.67.108.157
19:36:11:WU00:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: READY gpu:0:GM204 [GeForce GTX 970] from 171.67.108.157
19:36:11:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.157:8080
19:36:13:WARNING:WU00:FS00:WorkServer connection failed on port 8080 trying 80
19:36:13:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.157:80
19:36:14:ERROR:WU00:FS00:Exception: Failed to connect to 171.67.108.157:80: Es konnte keine Verbindung hergestellt werden, da der Zielcomputer die Verbindung verweigerte.
 . . .
19:38:04:WU01:FS00:Upload complete
19:38:04:WU01:FS00:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
19:38:04:WU01:FS00:Final credit estimate, 34829.00 points
19:38:04:WU01:FS00:Cleaning up
19:38:47:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:80
19:38:48:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.45:80': Empty work server assignment
19:38:48:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.35:80
19:38:48:WU00:FS00:Assigned to work server 171.67.108.157
19:38:48:WU00:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: READY gpu:0:GM204 [GeForce GTX 970] from 171.67.108.157
19:38:48:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.157:8080
19:38:50:WARNING:WU00:FS00:WorkServer connection failed on port 8080 trying 80
19:38:50:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.157:80
19:38:52:ERROR:WU00:FS00:Exception: Failed to connect to 171.67.108.157:80: Es konnte keine Verbindung hergestellt werden, da der Zielcomputer die Verbindung verweigerte.
19:43:01:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:80
19:43:02:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.45:80': Empty work server assignment
19:43:02:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.35:80
19:43:03:WU00:FS00:Assigned to work server 171.67.108.157
19:43:03:WU00:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: READY gpu:0:GM204 [GeForce GTX 970] from 171.67.108.157
19:43:03:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.157:8080
19:43:04:WARNING:WU00:FS00:WorkServer connection failed on port 8080 trying 80
19:43:04:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.157:80
19:43:06:ERROR:WU00:FS00:Exception: Failed to connect to 171.67.108.157:80: Es konnte keine Verbindung hergestellt werden, da der Zielcomputer die Verbindung verweigerte.
19:49:53:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:80
19:49:53:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.45:80': Empty work server assignment
19:49:53:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.35:80
19:49:54:WU00:FS00:Assigned to work server 171.67.108.157
19:49:54:WU00:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: READY gpu:0:GM204 [GeForce GTX 970] from 171.67.108.157
19:49:54:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.157:8080
19:49:56:WARNING:WU00:FS00:WorkServer connection failed on port 8080 trying 80
19:49:56:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.157:80
19:49:58:ERROR:WU00:FS00:Exception: Failed to connect to 171.67.108.157:80: Es konnte keine Verbindung hergestellt werden, da der Zielcomputer die Verbindung verweigerte.
20:00:58:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:80
20:00:59:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.45:80': Empty work server assignment
20:00:59:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.35:80
20:01:00:WU00:FS00:Assigned to work server 171.67.108.157
20:01:00:WU00:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: READY gpu:0:GM204 [GeForce GTX 970] from 171.67.108.157
20:01:00:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.157:8080
20:01:02:WARNING:WU00:FS00:WorkServer connection failed on port 8080 trying 80
20:01:02:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.157:80
20:01:04:ERROR:WU00:FS00:Exception: Failed to connect to 171.67.108.157:80: Es konnte keine Verbindung hergestellt werden, da der Zielcomputer die Verbindung verweigerte.
20:18:55:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:80
20:18:56:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.45:80': Empty work server assignment
20:18:56:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.35:80
20:18:56:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '171.64.65.35:80': Empty work server assignment
20:18:56:ERROR:WU00:FS00:Exception: Could not get an assignment
20:47:58:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:80
20:48:00:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.45:80': Empty work server assignment
20:48:00:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.35:80
20:48:01:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '171.64.65.35:80': Empty work server assignment
20:48:01:ERROR:WU00:FS00:Exception: Could not get an assignment
******************************* Date: 2017-12-02 *******************************
21:34:56:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:80
21:34:57:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.45:80': Empty work server assignment
21:34:57:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.35:80
21:34:57:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '171.64.65.35:80': Empty work server assignment
21:34:57:ERROR:WU00:FS00:Exception: Could not get an assignment
22:50:57:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:80
22:50:57:WU00:FS00:Assigned to work server 171.67.108.157
22:50:57:WU00:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: READY gpu:0:GM204 [GeForce GTX 970] from 171.67.108.157
22:50:57:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.157:8080
22:50:59:WU00:FS00ownloading 5.18MiB
22:51:05:WU00:FS00ownload 47.06%
22:51:11:WU00:FS00ownload 97.74%
22:51:11:WU00:FS00ownload complete




980 Ti unter Linux:


Spoiler



19:29:34:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.157:8080
19:29:35:WARNING:WU01:FS00:WorkServer connection failed on port 8080 trying 80
19:29:35:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.157:80
19:29:35:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.45:80': Empty work server assignment
19:29:35:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.35:80
19:29:35:WARNING:WU01:FS00:Exception: Failed to send results to work server: Failed to connect to 171.67.108.157:80: Connection refused
19:29:35:WU01:FS00:Trying to send results to collection server
19:29:35:WU01:FS00:Uploading 7.73MiB to 171.67.108.46
19:29:35:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.46:8080
19:29:36:WU00:FS00:Assigned to work server 171.67.108.157
19:29:36:WU00:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: READY gpu:0:GM200 [GeForce GTX 980 Ti] 5632 from 171.67.108.157
19:29:36:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.157:8080
19:29:36:WARNING:WU00:FS00:WorkServer connection failed on port 8080 trying 80
19:29:36:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.157:80
19:29:36:ERROR:WU00:FS00:Exception: Failed to connect to 171.67.108.157:80: Connection refused
19:29:36:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:80
19:29:37:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.45:80': Empty work server assignment
19:29:37:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.35:80
19:29:38:WU00:FS00:Assigned to work server 171.67.108.157
19:29:38:WU00:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: READY gpu:0:GM200 [GeForce GTX 980 Ti] 5632 from 171.67.108.157
19:29:38:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.157:8080
19:29:38:WARNING:WU00:FS00:WorkServer connection failed on port 8080 trying 80
19:29:38:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.157:80
19:29:38:ERROR:WU00:FS00:Exception: Failed to connect to 171.67.108.157:80: Connection refused
 . . .
19:30:37:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:80
19:30:37:WU01:FS00:Upload 21.83%
19:30:37:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.45:80': Empty work server assignment
19:30:37:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.35:80
19:30:38:WU00:FS00:Assigned to work server 171.67.108.157
19:30:38:WU00:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: READY gpu:0:GM200 [GeForce GTX 980 Ti] 5632 from 171.67.108.157
19:30:38:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.157:8080
19:30:39:WARNING:WU00:FS00:WorkServer connection failed on port 8080 trying 80
19:30:39:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.157:80
19:30:39:ERROR:WU00:FS00:Exception: Failed to connect to 171.67.108.157:80: Connection refused
 . . .
19:32:14:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:80
19:32:15:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.45:80': Empty work server assignment
19:32:15:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.35:80
19:32:15:WU01:FS00:Upload 54.98%
19:32:16:WU00:FS00:Assigned to work server 171.67.108.157
19:32:16:WU00:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: READY gpu:0:GM200 [GeForce GTX 980 Ti] 5632 from 171.67.108.157
19:32:16:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.157:8080
19:32:16:WARNING:WU00:FS00:WorkServer connection failed on port 8080 trying 80
19:32:16:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.157:80
19:32:16:ERROR:WU00:FS00:Exception: Failed to connect to 171.67.108.157:80: Connection refused
 . . .
19:34:32:WU01:FS00:Upload 100.00%
19:34:34:WU01:FS00:Upload complete
19:34:34:WU01:FS00:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
19:34:34:WU01:FS00:Final credit estimate, 43233.00 points
19:34:34:WU01:FS00:Cleaning up
19:34:51:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:80
19:34:52:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.45:80': Empty work server assignment
19:34:52:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.35:80
19:34:53:WU00:FS00:Assigned to work server 171.67.108.157
19:34:53:WU00:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: READY gpu:0:GM200 [GeForce GTX 980 Ti] 5632 from 171.67.108.157
19:34:53:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.157:8080
19:34:53:WARNING:WU00:FS00:WorkServer connection failed on port 8080 trying 80
19:34:53:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.157:80
19:34:54:ERROR:WU00:FS00:Exception: Failed to connect to 171.67.108.157:80: Connection refused
19:39:06:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:80
19:39:06:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.45:80': Empty work server assignment
19:39:06:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.35:80
19:39:07:WU00:FS00:Assigned to work server 171.67.108.157
19:39:07:WU00:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: READY gpu:0:GM200 [GeForce GTX 980 Ti] 5632 from 171.67.108.157
19:39:07:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.157:8080
19:39:08:WARNING:WU00:FS00:WorkServer connection failed on port 8080 trying 80
19:39:08:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.157:80
19:39:08:ERROR:WU00:FS00:Exception: Failed to connect to 171.67.108.157:80: Connection refused
19:45:57:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:80
19:45:58:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.45:80': Empty work server assignment
19:45:58:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.35:80
19:45:59:WU00:FS00:Assigned to work server 171.67.108.157
19:45:59:WU00:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: READY gpu:0:GM200 [GeForce GTX 980 Ti] 5632 from 171.67.108.157
19:45:59:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.157:8080
19:45:59:WARNING:WU00:FS00:WorkServer connection failed on port 8080 trying 80
19:45:59:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.157:80
19:46:00:ERROR:WU00:FS00:Exception: Failed to connect to 171.67.108.157:80: Connection refused
19:57:03:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:80
19:57:04:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.45:80': Empty work server assignment
19:57:04:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.35:80
19:57:04:WU00:FS00:Assigned to work server 171.67.108.157
19:57:04:WU00:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: READY gpu:0:GM200 [GeForce GTX 980 Ti] 5632 from 171.67.108.157
19:57:04:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.157:8080
19:57:05:WARNING:WU00:FS00:WorkServer connection failed on port 8080 trying 80
19:57:05:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.157:80
19:57:05:ERROR:WU00:FS00:Exception: Failed to connect to 171.67.108.157:80: Connection refused
20:15:00:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:80
20:15:00:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.45:80': Empty work server assignment
20:15:00:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.35:80
20:15:01:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '171.64.65.35:80': Empty work server assignment
20:15:01:ERROR:WU00:FS00:Exception: Could not get an assignment
20:44:02:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:80
20:44:03:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.45:80': Empty work server assignment
20:44:03:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.35:80
20:44:04:WU00:FS00:Assigned to work server 171.67.108.160
20:44:04:WU00:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: READY gpu:0:GM200 [GeForce GTX 980 Ti] 5632 from 171.67.108.160
20:44:04:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.160:8080
20:44:05:ERROR:WU00:FS00:Exception: Server did not assign work unit
21:31:00:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:80
21:31:01:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.45:80': Empty work server assignment
21:31:01:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.35:80
21:31:02:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '171.64.65.35:80': Empty work server assignment
21:31:02:ERROR:WU00:FS00:Exception: Could not get an assignment
22:47:01:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:80
22:47:02:WU00:FS00:Assigned to work server 171.67.108.157
22:47:02:WU00:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: READY gpu:0:GM200 [GeForce GTX 980 Ti] 5632 from 171.67.108.157
22:47:02:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.157:8080
22:47:04:WU00:FS00ownloading 5.14MiB
22:47:10:WU00:FS00ownload 40.10%
22:47:15:WU00:FS00ownload complete



Traurig - eine Universität von Weltruf, aber unfähigem Personal und veralteter Technik . . .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Dezember 2017)

Jetzt bekommen meine Titan's wieder WUs.


----------



## mattinator (3. Dezember 2017)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Traurig - eine Universität von Weltruf, aber unfähigem Personal und veralteter Technik . . .



Hast ja Recht, aber sei nicht so streng. Zumindest bzgl. Personal kann man das aus der Ferne vielleicht nicht so gut einschätzen.


----------



## kampfschaaaf (3. Dezember 2017)

Ich finde die Tabelle mit mutmaßlichen Peaks der einzelnen Grafikkarten ganz toll, allerdings sind die Werte darin nur sehr schwer zu erreichen und frustrieren zum Teil ein wenig. Die FoPaSa GTX1080 kommen im Schnitt immer so auf 800k ppd unter Werkstaktung - beide KFA EXOC boosten im offenen Aufbau bis auf die 1930MHz. Ausreißer nach oben und unten sind je nach Rechenoperation natürlich immer vorhanden. Ebenso schwankt die Auslastung der GTX ebenso von 87% bis 98%. Das gilt für beide. Sie laufen beide auf PCIe3.0 16x und werden von einem 3,7GHz XEON 4C8T befeuert. Eigentlich ein bestmöglicher Unterbau nebst platinum 1250W ENERMAX und 450W Gesamtsystemverbrauch.

Es wäre zum empfehlen, auch mal mistige ppd unter 174.947.436.353k für die grüne Fraktion einzutragen, damit ich weiß, daß alles in Ordnung ist. Ich lese nämlich ständig von extremen Punkten, die mein Sys nicht erreicht und gehe dann Fehler suchen, wo gar keine sind. Auch brooker setzt die Erwartungen in die Leistungen der Karten viel zu hoch an. 

Also nochmal: Bitte tragt auch mal Kackwerte in die ppd-Listen ein. Das könnte etwas beruhigend wirken und stellt ein realistischeres Bild, als die momentane Benchmarkliste mit Maximalwerten. Natürlich überziehe ich hier etwas in meiner Ausdrucksweise, aber das ist Absicht.

MfG
faltschaaaf


----------



## nfsgame (3. Dezember 2017)

Liegt sicher auch mit daran, dass einige Projekte welche darin stehen, schon laaange nicht mehr ausgegeben werden. Das Ding ist so zugemüllt, dass ich ehrlichgesagt auch keine Motivation habe da groß was einzutragen. Es findet eh kaum jemand etwas sinnolles darin wieder . Mal davon ab, dass es schon nen paar Minuten braucht, bis das Teil überhaupt geladen ist und dann nocheinmal genauso lange bis man etwa nach GPU sortiert hat.


----------



## brooker (3. Dezember 2017)

... danke für die Hinweise zu Holdies PPD-Tabelle. Ich bin bisher davon ausgegangen, dass alle Ergebnisse und nicht nur das Beste gepostet wurde. Wen dem so ist, muss das natürlich geändert werden - alle Ergebnisse müssen rein!

Nach wie vor ist diese Tabelle für mich die Basis, um zu schauen was geht pro Gpu und usw. Ein wenig Wartezeit bei den Datenmengen und der Lösung ist normal, es muss halt aufgebaut werden.


----------



## Nono15 (3. Dezember 2017)

Hi,
mir fiel beim Eintragen auf dass das Formular letztmalig im Oktober aktualisiert wurde - da sind ein Haufen Daten drin


----------



## binär-11110110111 (3. Dezember 2017)

Puhhh ! 



Spoiler



17:57:23:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4950000 out of 5000000 steps (99%)
18:02:32:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 5000000 out of 5000000 steps (100%)
18:02:36:WU01:FS01:0x21:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
18:02:36:WU01:FS01:0x21:Saving result file checkpointState.xml
18:02:36:WU01:FS01:0x21:Saving result file checkpt.crc
18:02:36:WU01:FS01:0x21:Saving result file log.txt
18:02:36:WU01:FS01:0x21:Saving result file positions.xtc
18:02:36:WU01:FS01:0x21:Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
18:02:37:WU01:FS01:FahCore returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
18:02:37:WU01:FS01:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:11432 run:0 clone:50 gen:181 core:0x21 unit:0x000000cf8ca304e859945c05a08cb3c9
18:02:37:WU01:FS01:Uploading 17.67MiB to 140.163.4.232
18:02:37:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 140.163.4.232:8080
18:02:43:WU01:FS01:Upload 3.54%
18:02:49:WU01:FS01:Upload 7.07%
18:02:55:WU01:FS01:Upload 10.96%
18:03:01:WU01:FS01:Upload 14.50%
18:03:07:WU01:FS01:Upload 18.39%
18:03:13:WU01:FS01:Upload 21.93%
18:03:19:WU01:FS01:Upload 25.82%
18:03:25:WU01:FS01:Upload 29.36%
18:03:31:WU01:FS01:Upload 32.89%
18:03:37:WU01:FS01:Upload 36.78%
18:03:43:WU01:FS01:Upload 40.32%
18:03:49:WU01:FS01:Upload 44.21%
18:03:55:WU01:FS01:Upload 47.75%
18:04:01:WU01:FS01:Upload 51.64%
18:04:07:WU01:FS01:Upload 55.18%
18:04:13:WU01:FS01:Upload 58.71%
18:04:19:WU01:FS01:Upload 62.60%
18:04:25:WU01:FS01:Upload 66.14%
18:04:31:WU01:FS01:Upload 70.03%
18:04:37:WU01:FS01:Upload 73.57%
18:04:43:WU01:FS01:Upload 77.46%
18:04:49:WU01:FS01:Upload 80.99%
18:04:55:WU01:FS01:Upload 84.53%
18:05:01:WU01:FS01:Upload 88.42%
18:05:07:WU01:FS01:Upload 91.96%
18:05:29:WU01:FS01:Upload 94.08%
18:05:29:WARNING:WU01:FS01:Exception: Failed to send results to work server: Transfer failed 
18:05:29:WU01:FS01:Trying to send results to collection server
18:05:29:WU01:FS01:Uploading 17.67MiB to 171.67.108.46
18:05:29:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.46:8080
18:05:35:WU01:FS01:Upload 2.83%
18:05:41:WU01:FS01:Upload 6.01%
18:05:47:WU01:FS01:Upload 9.20%
18:05:53:WU01:FS01:Upload 11.67%
18:06:00:WU01:FS01:Upload 13.79%
18:06:06:WU01:FS01:Upload 15.56%
18:06:12:WU01:FS01:Upload 17.68%
18:06:18:WU01:FS01:Upload 19.45%
18:06:24:WU01:FS01:Upload 21.58%
18:06:30:WU01:FS01:Upload 23.34%
18:06:36:WU01:FS01:Upload 25.47%
18:06:42:WU01:FS01:Upload 27.23%
18:06:49:WU01:FS01:Upload 29.36%
18:06:55:WU01:FS01:Upload 31.12%
18:07:01:WU01:FS01:Upload 33.25%
18:07:07:WU01:FS01:Upload 35.02%
18:07:13:WU01:FS01:Upload 37.14%
18:07:19:WU01:FS01:Upload 38.91%
18:07:25:WU01:FS01:Upload 41.03%
18:07:31:WU01:FS01:Upload 42.80%
18:07:37:WU01:FS01:Upload 44.92%
18:07:43:WU01:FS01:Upload 46.69%
18:07:50:WU01:FS01:Upload 48.81%
18:07:56:WU01:FS01:Upload 50.93%
18:08:02:WU01:FS01:Upload 52.70%
18:08:09:WU01:FS01:Upload 54.82%
18:08:15:WU01:FS01:Upload 56.94%
18:08:21:WU01:FS01:Upload 58.71%
18:08:28:WU01:FS01:Upload 60.83%
18:08:34:WU01:FS01:Upload 62.96%
18:08:40:WU01:FS01:Upload 64.73%
18:08:46:WU01:FS01:Upload 66.85%
18:08:52:WU01:FS01:Upload 68.62%
18:08:58:WU01:FS01:Upload 70.74%
18:09:04:WU01:FS01:Upload 72.51%
18:09:10:WU01:FS01:Upload 74.27%
18:09:16:WU01:FS01:Upload 76.40%
18:09:22:WU01:FS01:Upload 78.17%
18:09:28:WU01:FS01:Upload 80.29%
18:09:34:WU01:FS01:Upload 82.06%
18:09:41:WU01:FS01:Upload 84.18%
18:09:47:WU01:FS01:Upload 86.30%
18:09:53:WU01:FS01:Upload 88.07%
18:09:59:WU01:FS01:Upload 90.19%
18:10:05:WU01:FS01:Upload 91.96%
18:10:12:WU01:FS01:Upload 94.08%
18:10:18:WU01:FS01:Upload 95.85%
18:10:24:WU01:FS01:Upload 97.62%
18:10:30:WU01:FS01:Upload 99.39%
18:10:32:WU01:FS01:Upload complete
18:10:32:WU01:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
18:10:32:WU01:FS01:Final credit estimate, 106113.00 points  
18:10:32:WU01:FS01:Cleaning up


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Dezember 2017)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Puhhh !



Wo du recht hast hast du recht


----------



## brooker (3. Dezember 2017)

... Ende gut, alles gut!


----------



## JayTea (3. Dezember 2017)

@*kämpfendes faltschaaaf*: auf jeden Fall muss man bei den Tabelle bzw. den eingetragenen Werten immer etwas vorsichtig sein. "Traue keiner Statistik, die du nicht selbst..." oder auch "Holzauge sei wachsam!". 
Bei der PPD-Ausbeute kommt es halt auf viele verschiedene Faktoren an. Wenn z. B. zwei User die exakt gleiche Gfrafikkarte mit gleichem Takt betreiben und dabei vielleicht sogar einen identischen Unterbau haben, dann trägt User 1 wohlmöglich einen Wert ein, unmittelbar nachdem er ein YouTube-Video gesehen hat und User 2 trägt einen Wert ein, wo er den PC seit Berechnungsstart nicht angeguckt hat und zusätzlich die Grafikkarte nur zum Falten eingesetzt wird, d.h. die Bildausgabe über eine weitere Grafikkarte/iGPU erfolgt. Da kommt es dann sogar bei gleichem Projekt zu mehr oder wengiger strken Schwankungen.
Mir z.B. war aufgefallen, dass *JensOn *immer 2-3k mehr PPD (bei gleichem Projekt) eingetragen hatte, als ich. Beide betreiben wir einen 6700K, er mit sogar 100MHz weniger als ich, Threadanzahl natürlich gleich. Am Ende lag es einfach daran, dass weil bei mir im Hindergrund Firefox und eine ASUS-Software zur Lüftersteuerung lief, die PPD niedriger ausfielen. Also nur weil sein System weniger CPU-Last im Hintergrund erzeugt wurde, war schon ein sichtbarer und für mich erstmal nicht nachvollziehbarer Unterschied erkennbar.
Was natürlich absoluter Unfug ist, ist, wenn man nur seine besten Ergebnisse in die Liste einträgt! Damit verarscht man nicht nur andere User und Hilfeersuchende sondern auch sich selbst!   Leider kann man das aber nur schwer kontrollieren. Das Holdie jede eingetragene WU auf "realistisch/unrealistisch" hin überprüft, das ist einfach zu aufwendig und zu viel verlangt. Daher ein  für brooker und dein 





> Also nochmal:


 und die 





> Kackwerte


! 

@*nfsgame*: Das mit den alten, nicht mehr ausgegebenen Projekten ist natürlich ein Problem, da die PPD-Ausbeute je nach Projekt sehr unterschiedlich ist und das Gesamtergebnis pro GPU mehr oder weniger nach Anzahl der Ergebnisse stark verfälscht; auf den Hinblick der Aktualität.
Da wäre es eine Idee, alte Werte zu löschen (oder zumindest outsourcen ), sodass sich ein eher aktuelles Bild der Lage ergibt. Netter Nebeneffekt wäre ebenfalls, dass das Laden auch nicht mehr so lange dauern würde, da die Tabelle kleiner ist. Wünschenwert wäre gleichzeitig, dass mehr Ergebnisse eingetragen werden. Ansonsten hat man wohlmöglich keine Werte für _Hardware XY_ im aktuellen Zeitraum (jeweils 1 Jahr?), was zwar nicht sonderlich "schön" ist aber dann wäre das halt so. Dann kann man immerhin noch auf die älteren Daten schielen, um einen *Anhaltspunkt *zu haben. Immer mit dem Hintergedanken, dass die Situation inzwischen eine andere sein kann.
Ich fände die Idee gar nicht übel, allerdings muss das auch verwaltet werden. Keine Ahnung ob *Holdie *das machen würde!? 

*Anhaltspunkt!* Das ist für mich das abschließende Stichwort zum Thema PPD-Tabelle: die Werte sollen dazu dienen einen groben Überblick über die Lage zu bekommen, um einschätzen zu können, ob das, was man selbst produziert in etwa hinkommt. Es gibt so viel Variablen, die die PPD-Ausbeute beeinflussen, dass man sich die Zahlen nicht allzu sehr zu Herzen nehmen sollte!

@binär: Schwein gehabt!  Ich konnte deinen Angstschweiß im Nachhinein förmlich wahrnehmen...das wäre ansosnten verdammt ärgerlich gewesen!


----------



## foldinghomealone (3. Dezember 2017)

Auf die systematischen Berechnungsfehler in der PPD-Tabelle habe ich ja schon desöfteren hingewiesen. 
Die größte Abweichung kommt dennoch davon, dass es derzeit keine schnellen Projekte gibt. Bei meiner 1080 Ti fehlen ca. 150-200'PPD ggü. August.

Ich würde trotzdem die Gelegenheit nutzen, nochmal auf die Möglich hinzuweisen, HFM-Tabellen bequem in das Format für Holdies Eingabeformular umzuwandeln. So können massenweise neue Werte eingegeben werden.
PPD Performance Tabelle


----------



## Nono15 (4. Dezember 2017)

Hi,
eventuell müsste man dann aber auch mal den Text in der Excel zum Eintragen der Werte überdenken wenn nicht gewollt ist, dass nur "Best-Case-Werte" eingetragen werden sollten. 
Daran z.B. hab ich mich bis jetzt auch immer gehalten, zumal meine Rechner beim Falten zu nichts anderem benutzt werden (vor allem der F@H-Rechner läuft nur und ausschließlich zum Falten, wenn ich Musik aufnehme faltet er auch nicht).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SimonSlowfood (4. Dezember 2017)

Team Rank 69 

höhöhö



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JayTea (4. Dezember 2017)

Nono15 schrieb:


> Hi,
> eventuell müsste man dann aber auch mal den Text in der Excel zum Eintragen der Werte überdenken wenn nicht gewollt ist, dass nur "Best-Case-Werte" eingetragen werden sollten.
> Daran z.B. hab ich mich bis jetzt auch immer gehalten, zumal meine Rechner beim Falten zu nichts anderem benutzt werden (vor allem der F@H-Rechner läuft nur und ausschließlich zum Falten, wenn ich Musik aufnehme faltet er auch nicht).
> 
> ...



Nee, nee. Das ist so schon richtig und gewollt!
Es soll das Maximum aus jeder WU rausgeholt werden und dafür ist der Hinweis. 
Was aber nicht sein darf -und das meinte *kampfschaaaf *denke ich- das man nur WU/Projekte einträgt, die eine hohe PPD-Ausbeute mitbringen. Denn wenn immer nur die effektiven Projekte mit hohen PDD eingetragen werden, verfälscht das natürlich die Angabe (durchschnittliche PPD bei Hardware XY) hin ins Positive.
Wenn ich eine WU eintrage, dann ist mir egal wie hoch die PPD dabei sind. Das Eintragen sollte unabhängig von dieser PPD-Angabe sein!


----------



## nfsgame (4. Dezember 2017)

SimonSlowfood schrieb:


> Team Rank 69
> 
> https://media.giphy.com/media/3o7bu1iM5MSwG2y7NS/giphy.gif
> Edit: Das board mag keine Gifs in IMG tags? WARUUUUUM



Das Board mag generell keine externen Inhalte in IMG-Tags...


----------



## SimonSlowfood (4. Dezember 2017)

Fixed it


----------



## Nono15 (4. Dezember 2017)

JayTea schrieb:


> Nee, nee. Das ist so schon richtig und gewollt!
> Es soll das Maximum aus jeder WU rausgeholt werden und dafür ist der Hinweis.
> Was aber nicht sein darf -und das meinte *kampfschaaaf *denke ich- das man nur WU/Projekte einträgt, die eine hohe PPD-Ausbeute mitbringen. Denn wenn immer nur die effektiven Projekte mit hohen PDD eingetragen werden, verfälscht das natürlich die Angabe (durchschnittliche PPD bei Hardware XY) hin ins Positive.
> Wenn ich eine WU eintrage, dann ist mir egal wie hoch die PPD dabei sind. Das Eintragen sollte unabhängig von dieser PPD-Angabe sein!



Alles klar


----------



## brooker (5. Dezember 2017)

... mein Posteingang ist wieder frei!


----------



## binär-11110110111 (5. Dezember 2017)

Wir nähern uns der Seite 4000 mit dem #40.000'sten Kommentar. Vielleicht sollten wir mit einem würdigen Abschluß mal eine neue Rumpelkammer aufmachen ? Nur son Gedanke ...


----------



## JayTea (5. Dezember 2017)

Bei mir sind wir erst auf Seite 1333! Man kann ja die Anzahl der Beiträge pro Seite in den EInstellungen im Benutzerkontrollzentrum variieren. 
Abgesehen davon wüsste ich nicht, was eine "neue" Rumpelkammer für Vorteile mitsich bringt?! 
Ich bin hier sehr zufrieden!


----------



## nfsgame (6. Dezember 2017)

Die "Parts" waren damals Ressourcenbedingt, als das Forum noch auf nem Hobel mit X2 5200+ (oder ging das Richtung 6000+ ? keine Ahnung mehr) und 16(?)GB RAM lief... Da war das durchaus sinnvoll . Heute ist der Basis das schnurz...


----------



## binär-11110110111 (6. Dezember 2017)

Gut, belassen wir's dabei.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Dezember 2017)

Momentan steck ich mal wieder spielerisch in  einer "Point and Click"-Phase und da diese Spiele Leistungsmässig bescheiden sind will ich den Rechner parallel dazu falten lassen.

Was macht mehr Sinn?
GTX 980 falten lassen aber da werd ich sicher teilweise auch die WUs pausieren da ich den Rechner nicht über Nacht auch noch laufen lassen werde.
Dem 1090T das Gaming-OC entfernen und NaCl falten (mit Gaming-OC friert der Rechner nach wenigen Minuten komplett ein, ist aber stabil genug um so die 980 zu befeuern).

Was ist euer Faltrat?


----------



## Ramonx56 (7. Dezember 2017)

Also ich würde die 980 falten lassen.

Oder:


----------



## Hasestab (7. Dezember 2017)

Die 980 wird bei einer großen Wu bestimmt das 10 fache 480ppd in guten 6 Std ausspucken. Du kannst die Wu dann fertig laufen lassen und der Rechner geht abends mit dir schlafen ; -)


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Dezember 2017)

Hasestab schrieb:


> Die 980 wird bei einer großen Wu bestimmt das 10 fache 480ppd in guten 6 Std ausspucken. Du kannst die Wu dann fertig laufen lassen und der Rechner geht abends mit dir schlafen ; -)


Nur das ich selten 6h am Stück zocke bzw. am Rechner bin und somit ein Großteil der Punkte durch die Pausen flöten gehen.



Gesendet von meinem XT1032 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hasestab (7. Dezember 2017)

Hab das mit dem falten und zocken noch nicht selbst getestet. Aber da das Falten ja nur 1 Thread braucht können die anderen zocken.

Wenn die Wu um 17 Uhr anfängt ist sie um 0:00 Uhr (+-) fertig.

Und wenn die Wu 3 Std pausiert sind es am Ende trotzdem mehr als mit nem 1090t und nacl.  

Gruss


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Dezember 2017)

@Hasestabe:

Falten steht beim 1090T-Rechner steht nur zur Debatte wenn ich selber am Rechner bin (für alles andere ist der Faltserver da) und ich rede hier auch nicht von Kleinkram ala 3h Pause sondern von Pausen der Kategorie 20h > da lässt sich dann eben drüber diskutieren was besser ist.

Gesendet von meinem XT1032 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hasestab (7. Dezember 2017)

@A.Maier

Achso . Das ist natürlich etwas anderes. Vielleicht hättest du dein Anliegen etwas genauer Erörtern sollen. 

Gruss Hase


----------



## Ramonx56 (7. Dezember 2017)

Kann mal jemand hier:  YouTube
einen Kommentar hinterlassen?
Also ob er auch mal ein Video über Folding@Home machen könnte und unser PCGH Team erwähnt?
Habe gerade keine Zeit einen guten Kommentar zu schreiben


----------



## alexk94 (8. Dezember 2017)

Nvidia hat es aber eilig. Jetzt kommt noch vor Weihnachten ne neue Titan.
Volta fur Endkunden: NVIDIA prasentiert die Titan V - Hardwareluxx


----------



## Grestorn (8. Dezember 2017)

Ist denn schon 1. April?!

3100€ ?????

Bei aller Liebe!


----------



## JayTea (8. Dezember 2017)

Die ist ja für professionelle Anwender und nicht für die Kiddies in ihren Kinderzimmern. Ich glaube da sind diese Preise nicht unüblich?!

PS: 40.000ster Beitrag in der RuKa!


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. Dezember 2017)

Mag sein, der Preis ist trotzdem Blödsinn, zumal die Karte als Titan überflüssig ist.
Die könnte man auch als Quadro, oder sonstwas verkaufen.

Interessant wäre aber mal zu wissen, wie sich dieses Monster bei ETH schlägt 
Da spielt ser Kaufpreis nämlich ggf. nur ne untergeordnete Rolle, wenn die Leistung hoch genug ist, was dank HBM2 sein könnte.
Vielleicht kommen so auch noch n paar mehr Maxwell und Pascale auf den Gebrauchtmarkt, für F@H


----------



## alexk94 (8. Dezember 2017)

@Chris: Die Foldingleistung wäre auch interessant. 

Kleines Outthema:
Wenn ich richtig gelesen/nichts überlesen habe, müsste das eine volle Tesla mit allen Funktionen sein? Meine Idee: PCGH holt sich eine und testet sie.  Wenn dann die Gamerversion von der Karte kommt, hat man, wenn es sich um eine volle Tesla handelt, Vergleichswerte. So weiß man, wie viel Gaming- und F@H-Leistung, die abgespeckte sowie die Titan hat und man kann dann ungefähr schätzen, wie sich eine reine AMD-Gamerkarte anfühlen würde. Es wird genug Leute geben, die nur damit zocken wollen, der Spieletreiber für die Karte ist schon draußen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Dezember 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Vielleicht kommen so auch noch n paar mehr Maxwell und Pascale auf den Gebrauchtmarkt, für F@H


Effizentsangefressene würde aber bei Maxwell-Titan X nur den Kopf schütteln (ich hab ja zwei im Einsatz und weiss es folglich aus eigener Erfahrung ).


----------



## DOcean (8. Dezember 2017)

Das ist halt eine Prosumer Karte mit mehr Ausrichtung Pro...

z.B. bei wissenschaftlichen Berehcnungen kann man dann auf einem "normalen" System testen, bevor alles auf den Server gespielt wird (wo dann x Voltas arbeiten)

Und solange NV genug finden um damit Geld zu verdienen sollen sie machen, Angebot und Nachfrage halt...


----------



## nfsgame (8. Dezember 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Läuft.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. Dezember 2017)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Effizentsangefressene würde aber bei Maxwell-Titan X nur den Kopf schütteln (ich hab ja zwei im Einsatz und weiss es folglich aus eigener Erfahrung ).



ich reden ja nicht zwingen vom BigM; die kleinen sind teils sehr effizient; Wenn ich die 960 betrachte, die kommt um die 80W Verbrauch für eigentlich ganz ordentlich Leistung für das alter und den Preis.


----------



## Lubi7 (8. Dezember 2017)

Hi,
irgendwas ist mit dem Folding passiert, will nicht mehr. Habs das ganze neu installiert nur kommt jetzt die Fehlermeldung

FasCore_21.exe - Systemfehler     
Die Ausführung des Codes........, da OpenCL.dll nicht gefunden wurde. ...

Soll ich Grafiktreuber neu installiern? hab GTX1060


----------



## nfsgame (8. Dezember 2017)

Ist immer ne gute Idee. Gerade nach der allmonatlichen MS-Updaterunde .


----------



## Lubi7 (8. Dezember 2017)

thx, ja das hat geholfen, hatte noch den 388.13 Treiber drauf. Mit 388.43 läuts.


----------



## JayTea (8. Dezember 2017)

Für die Deinstallation eines Grafikkartentreibers empfiehlt sich das Tool mit dem Namen *Display Driver Uninstaller*.
Wenn es jetzt aber auch so läuft, dann ist es auch gut. 
Viel Spaß beim weiteren Falten!


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Dezember 2017)

Lubi7 schrieb:


> thx, ja das hat geholfen, hatte noch den 388.13 Treiber drauf. Mit 388.43 läufts.



Würde auch mit dem 388.13 laufen
Problem ist, dass WIN 10 bei jedem (grösseren) Update den "korrekten" Treiber verliert
Also immer erst updaten wenn die WU(s) beendet und gesendet wurden


----------



## u78g (8. Dezember 2017)

brooker schrieb:


> @BB: wie schlägt sich die 1070ti?
> 
> @u78g: wie heisst die Funktion? Wollte die Tage mal ans HowTo ran und updaten.



sorry....ich war verhindert  und ohne Internet im weit etfernten Außland.

...die Funktion befindet sich unter den 3D Einstellungen und heißt genau so wie ich geschrieben habe....

es ist ungefähr in der Mitte von den ganzen Einstellungen. Ich versuche mal ein Screenshot zu posten


----------



## brooker (8. Dezember 2017)

@Uwe: ... schön, dass du wieder heil zurück bist!


----------



## u78g (9. Dezember 2017)

@ Brooker : Danke 


...so ich hoffe das funzt mit dem Screenshot....


----------



## Nono15 (9. Dezember 2017)

@u78g:
Ich hab die Auswahl nicht, Treiber 388.43.

Muss ich da ggf. erstmal alles von nVidia deinstallieren und wieder neu draufmachen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falco (9. Dezember 2017)

Hallo Leute, ich habe nun den neuen Nvidia Treiber installiert und nun kann ich auch mit der GPU Falten.
Nur komisch das die nur mit 9% ausgelastet ist... Ist das normal?

Hab mal einen Screenshot gemacht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Dezember 2017)

Hallo Falco

Erstmal würde ich bei der CPU die Thradsanzahl auf 6 stellen (Nvidia braucht als Unterstützung einen echten Kern der CPU zumal 7 als Primzahl sehr problematisch beim Falten ist) oder sich gleich überlegen das Falten mit der sein zu lassen > die meisten hier falten nur noch mit GPUs da SMP (CPU) sehr schlecht honoriert wird. 

Hab übrigens die gleiche GPU in meinem 1090T-Rechner drin die ich momentan gelegentlich mitfalten lasse.

Das was du da siehst ist nicht die Auslastung, sondern der Fortschritt der einzelnen WU's (Arbeitseinheit).


----------



## Falco (9. Dezember 2017)

Ich meinte die Auslastung im Task Manager


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Dezember 2017)

Die Auslastung vom Taskmanager kannst du getrost vergessen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Asus GPU Tweak 2 > 87%
GPU-Z > 87%
Taskmanger > 9%


----------



## Falco (9. Dezember 2017)

Alles klar, danke dir, bei mir zeigt es auch ca. 90% im GPUTweak an.


----------



## brooker (9. Dezember 2017)

... damit ist alles in Butter! Bitte bei OC generell eher konservativ vorgehen. Im 20 er Schritt hoch gehen, 2-3 Tage laufen lassen und dann erhöhen bis ein Fehler auftritt. Dann Temperaturen notieren und wieder 20-30 MHz runter gehen. Stabilität geht vor Maximum!

Happy Folding


----------



## Falco (9. Dezember 2017)

Meine 980 GTX läuft mit dem OC schon seit 2 Jahren vollkommen stabil 

Ist die PPD von um die 70000 normal für die 980GTX ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Dezember 2017)

@Falco:
Gaming-OC-stabil ist nicht zwangsweise auch faltstabil, liegt aber in der Regel 10-20Mhz in der Region rum.

Du müsstes mal die Log kontrollieren ob da keine Fehler hinterlegt sind (beim 3. Fehler wird die WU abgebrochen und eine neue geholt).

70kPPD (70'000PPD) sind sehr mager > mit meiner 980 bin ich mit meinem milden OC bei rund 350kPPD (das schwankt je nach WU > möglicher Bereich 300 - 650kPPD).
Kann deine 980 ungestört falten oder machst du noch was am Rechner? 


Nachtrag:
Merk gerade dein Client zeigt das falsch an weil er noch auf keine Erfahrungswerte zurückgreifen kann > deine 980 erfaltet momentan ~423kPPD also im üblichen Rahmen


----------



## Falco (9. Dezember 2017)

Ich hatte vergessen den Passkey von PCGH einzugeben  bin halt wirklich ein Neuling in dem Gebiet. Habe ihn nun eingegeben und nun habe ich auf einmal 412000 PPD's


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Dezember 2017)

Faltest du unter dem Teamaccount oder unter einem eigenen Faltnamen? 

Ich frage weil der Passkey vom Teamaccount funktioniert nur mit dem Teamaccount > eigener Faltnamen braucht auch einen eigenen Passkey (ohne gültigen Passkey gibt es nur die Basispunkte einer WU).


----------



## nfsgame (9. Dezember 2017)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Faltest du unter dem Teamaccount oder unter einem eigenen Faltnamen?



Was man auf den viel zu hoch aufgelösten Screenshots so erkennen kann, nutzt er einen eigenen Namen. Also musst du, Falco, dir deinen eigenen (!) Passkey hier :

Folding@home

abholen.


----------



## u78g (9. Dezember 2017)

Nono15 schrieb:


> @u78g:
> Ich hab die Auswahl nicht, Treiber 388.43.
> 
> Muss ich da ggf. erstmal alles von nVidia deinstallieren und wieder neu draufmachen?
> ...



Treiber habe 388.13 und der Treiber davor hatte die Einstellung auch schon.  Mit welcher Graka faltest Du?


----------



## Nono15 (9. Dezember 2017)

u78g schrieb:


> Treiber habe 388.13 und der Treiber davor hatte die Einstellung auch schon.  Mit welcher Graka faltest Du?



Jetzt mit einer GTX1070TI, davor war es eine GTX1070.
Und auch beim 388.13 war das nicht dabei


----------



## DOcean (9. Dezember 2017)

auch beim neusten ist nix dabei... (siehe Anhang)


```
Betriebssystem:    Windows 10 Pro, 64-bit
DirectX-Version:    12.0 
GPU-Prozessor:        GeForce GTX 1070
Treiberversion:        388.59
Direct3D-API-Version:    12
Direct3D-Funktionsebene:    12_1
```


----------



## mattinator (9. Dezember 2017)

DOcean schrieb:


> auch beim neusten ist nix dabei... (siehe Anhang)



Gab es die Option vielleicht nur bei den Maxwell-Karten ?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Dezember 2017)

mattinator schrieb:


> Gab es die Option vielleicht nur bei den Maxwell-Karten ?


Ich hab bei mir bei der 980 und den Titan X nachgeschaut > unter Win 10 und 388.31 existiert die Option.


----------



## JayTea (10. Dezember 2017)

Ich meine, ich hätte damals bei meiner GTX 960 keine Veränderung durch diese Option bemerkt.


----------



## kampfschaaaf (10. Dezember 2017)

Mein FoPaSa wird jetzt in die Wartung gehen und Finished gerade.
Haben sich ne Menge Updates und Staubkörnchen angesammelt...
Arbeit fürs Netzwerk und den Kompressor


----------



## JayTea (10. Dezember 2017)

Sehr schön!
Ich hatte heute auch Reinigungstag und einen kurzen EInsatz eines Schraubendrehers. Allerdings habe ich festgestellt, dass so gut wie kein Staub im Gehäuse war. Das liegt ersterens daran, dass ich Wattevlies als Staubschutz vor den Lüftern habe, die ins Gehäuse blasen und zweitens, dass nur noch der i7 6700K gekühlt werden muss. Das dafür kaum bewegte Luft notwendig ist, ist wahrscheinlich jedem klar. 
Der Schraubendreher wurde gebraucht, um ein schwarzes 120er Lüftergitter vor den Noctua NF-S12A PWM in der Front zu befestigen, da der Lüfter das Wattevlies angesaugt hatte und die Rotorblätter leicht daran "geschrabbt" haben.

@A.Meier: ich würde auch die GTX zum Falten nehmen: wenn die durch die Belastung irgendwann mal den Geist aufgibt, ist das einfacher auszumachen und zu ersetzten als wenn beim CPU-Folding auch noch das Mainboard belastet wird. Bei letzterem ist die Fehlersuche aufwendiger.

An alle einen entspannten zweiten Adventssonntagabend!


----------



## Amigafan (10. Dezember 2017)

"Super"  - mal wieder "Feierabend" für die WU 


Spoiler



20:19:19:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 4625000 out of 6250000 steps (74%)
20:20:49:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 4687500 out of 6250000 steps (75%)
20:22:21:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 4750000 out of 6250000 steps (76%)
20:22:28:WU01:FS00:0x21:ERROR:exception: Error downloading array energyBuffer: clEnqueueReadBuffer (-5)
20:22:28:WU01:FS00:0x21:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
20:22:28:WU01:FS00:0x21:Saving result file log.txt
20:22:28:WU01:FS00:0x21:Folding@home Core Shutdown: BAD_WORK_UNIT
20:22:28:WARNING:WU01:FS00:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
20:22:28:WU01:FS00:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:9415 run:1391 clone:0 gen:451 core:0x21 unit:0x00000200ab436c9d585e06d58ab8ad57
20:22:28:WU01:FS00:Uploading 19.00KiB to 171.67.108.157
20:22:28:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.157:8080
20:22:29:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:80
20:22:30:WU00:FS00:Assigned to work server 171.67.108.157
20:22:30:WU00:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: READY gpu:0:GM204 [GeForce GTX 970] from 171.67.108.157
20:22:30:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.157:8080
20:22:30:WU01:FS00:Upload complete
20:22:31:WU01:FS00:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
20:22:31:WU01:FS00:Cleaning up


----------



## Ramonx56 (11. Dezember 2017)

Mal eine kleine Frage an euch... 
Meint ihr, dass FAH sich die Tensor Cores für die Berechnung der Work Units zu Nutze machen könnte?

110 Teraflops sind nämlich mal eine Ansage. Wenn die für FAH genutzt werden könnten, währe die Titan V gar nicht so teuer...


----------



## Hasestab (11. Dezember 2017)

Na toll Keine Internet Verbindung. ... Wir haben Sturm und Hochwasser. 
Ich brauch unbedingt nen Lte stick für die Fritze. 

Gruss


----------



## Bumblebee (12. Dezember 2017)

Hasestab schrieb:


> Na toll Keine Internet Verbindung. ... Wir haben Sturm und Hochwasser.
> Ich brauch unbedingt nen Lte stick für die Fritze.
> 
> Gruss



Geht's wieder ??


----------



## Hasestab (12. Dezember 2017)

Wie ich auf Arbeit bin noch nicht. Hab mein 2te Handy als Hotspot zuhause gelassen. Dann arbeiten wenigstens 2 Karten


----------



## Bumblebee (12. Dezember 2017)

Hasestab schrieb:


> Wie ich auf Arbeit bin noch nicht. Hab mein 2te Handy als Hotspot zuhause gelassen. Dann arbeiten wenigstens 2 Karten



Sch***ade eigentlich


----------



## nfsgame (12. Dezember 2017)

Dann hab ich wieder Gelegenheit Land zu gewinnen .


----------



## Hasestab (12. Dezember 2017)

Aber ne kurze Gelegenheit. 
Alles wieder on.

[img=https://abload.de/thumb/screenshot_2017-12-12epun2.png]

Schönen Tag euch.
Gruss


----------



## JayTea (12. Dezember 2017)

*BääÄÄMM!
*Falls sich jemand über den Peak in der Statistik wundert. Die Probleme der Server (155.247.166.220 und 155.247.166.219) scheinen endlich behoben worden zu sein.
Bei mir wurden circa 40 WU nachgeliefert und knapp 300k Punkte für das CPU-Folding gutgeschrieben! *
*


----------



## nfsgame (12. Dezember 2017)

3.331.988 Punkte beim letzten Update. Kann man mit arbeiten.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Dezember 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Suche Farblaser-Multifunktionsdrucker
Veilleicht könnt ihr mir ja was schlaues empfehlen.


----------



## alexk94 (13. Dezember 2017)

Hat schon jemand den neuen AMD-Treiber drauf? Da gibt es ein Compute-Profil, was eigentlich fürs Mining gedacht ist. Ich werde Do+ Freitag mal testen, ob das Profil, was beim falten gibt.


----------



## harley765 (13. Dezember 2017)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ähmm.... da gibt es auch farbige LASER 

https://www.brack.ch/beamz-arche-laser-ip65-outdoor-599049


----------



## nfsgame (14. Dezember 2017)

Hasestab schrieb:


> Aber ne kurze Gelegenheit.



Glaube, die wird noch länger 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Dezember 2017)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hab jetzt einen HP CLJ Pro MFP 277dw bestellt > Danke für eure Tipps


----------



## Bumblebee (14. Dezember 2017)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Hab jetzt einen HP CLJ Pro MFP 277dw bestellt > Danke für eure Tipps



Sicherlich keine schlechte Wahl


----------



## SimonSlowfood (14. Dezember 2017)

Mist seit Montag sind meine Punkte eingebrochen. Sind die Server mal wieder am streiken oder hängt meine 1050Ti mal wieder in nem Upload thread fest


----------



## JayTea (14. Dezember 2017)

Hmmm...Dann liegt's wohl eher bei dir. :-/


----------



## brooker (14. Dezember 2017)

... Frage zu Prozess Lasso: habe einen Prozess der beim Start direkt geladen und gestartet werden soll. Weiterhin soll er bei einem bestimmten Idle wert für ihn,  bspw 3%, komplett beendet und direkt darauf neugestartet werden. Kann mir jemand sagen mit welchen Einstellungen das sicher klappt?
Danke im Voraus.

Ich mache es auch gern per batch Datei wenn ich weiss wie


----------



## SimonSlowfood (15. Dezember 2017)

JayTea schrieb:


> Hmmm...Dann liegt's wohl eher bei dir. :-/



Verdammt und ich bin bis jetzt nicht dazu gekommen nachzuschauen was da im Argen ist.


----------



## Hasestab (15. Dezember 2017)

Gibt es eine vernünftige Lösung einen USB 3.0 treiber in einen fertiginstallierten Win7 64 USB Stick nachzuinstallieren.
Bin gesternabend fast geplatzt weil mein neues X370 Board nicht mit Win 7 installieren wollte.

Und wie ist das mit den Keys von Win7. Gehen die immernoch auf Win 10. Dann klatsch ich gleich Win10 drauf. 

Gruss Hase


----------



## nfsgame (15. Dezember 2017)

Ich habe ein fertiges Windows 7-Image mit USB3- und dem ganzen anderen Gerödel ab Skylake Support... Kann ich dir irgendwie zur Verfügung stellen wenn du willst. 

Die Upgrade-Aktion ist vor über einem Jahr ausgelaufen.


----------



## Hasestab (15. Dezember 2017)

Ich versuche es gleich mal mit Win 10 wenn ich Zuhause bin .Soll ja laut Google immernoch gehen mit dem aktivieren.

Danke Gruss


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Dezember 2017)

Hasestab schrieb:


> Ich versuche es gleich mal mit Win 10 wenn ich Zuhause bin .Soll ja laut Google immernoch gehen mit dem aktivieren.
> 
> Danke Gruss



... stimmt ...


----------



## brooker (15. Dezember 2017)

... die einfache Variante: wenn du win 7 möchtest. Win 10 installieren. Dann auf dem Ziel Medium aus win 10 heraus win 7 installieren. Dann Startparameter anpassen, Platte mit Win10 raus und MS den Popes zum L****n hinhalten.


----------



## FlyingPC (15. Dezember 2017)

Hasestab schrieb:


> Ich versuche es gleich mal mit Win 10 wenn ich Zuhause bin .Soll ja laut Google immernoch gehen mit dem aktivieren.
> 
> Danke Gruss



Hat bei mir und meinem X370-Board mit Windows 7 Key problemlos funktioniert.


----------



## santa-claus (15. Dezember 2017)

Jup, die Aktivierung ist immer noch problemlos möglich. Wurde aber hier oder irgendwo anders mal vor ca. 2 Monate oder so nochmal getestet.

PS: Wie lange reicht ein i5 3570k für FullHD / 60fps noch performancetechnisch aus?


----------



## SimonSlowfood (15. Dezember 2017)

santa-claus schrieb:


> PS: Wie lange reicht ein i5 3570k für FullHD / 60fps noch performancetechnisch aus?



Schau mal hier:
CPU-Aufrusten: Intel Core i7‑2600K, i7‑4770K, i7‑6700K vs. i7‑8700K - ComputerBase
Aus dem Fazit lese ich raus bis ca Mitte 2018. Dann kannst upgraden.


----------



## Ramonx56 (15. Dezember 2017)

Kann ich bestätigen: Habe einen Laptop auf dem Win10  (ohne Key) installiert war. 
Dieser ließ sich mit einem steinalten Win7 Key problemlos aktivieren.
Habe den Key bestimmt schon 5/6 mal genutzt.


----------



## Hasestab (15. Dezember 2017)

Hat auch bei mir jetzt funktioniert. . Install läuft!

Klasse.
Hat dich die Mühe mit dem Treiber erledigt. 
Mal schauen ob ich mich am Win 10 gewöhnen kann.
Gruss


----------



## foldinghomealone (15. Dezember 2017)

santa-claus schrieb:


> PS: Wie lange reicht ein i5 3570k für FullHD / 60fps noch performancetechnisch aus?


Noch so lange wie er 60FPS in deinen Spielen liefert.  Es hängt einfach zu stark von den Spielen ab, die du spielst, um eine adäquate Aussage treffen zu können...


----------



## alexk94 (16. Dezember 2017)

alexk94 schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand den neuen AMD-Treiber drauf? Da gibt es ein Compute-Profil, was eigentlich fürs Mining gedacht ist. Ich werde Do+ Freitag mal testen, ob das Profil, was beim falten gibt.



Ich hatteja geplant bis heute Nachmittag zu testen, ob das Compute-Profil im 17.12.1-Treiber etwas bringen, leider kam etwas dazwischen, da habe ich bis Freitagabend getestet. Ich konnte bei meinen System keinen fühlbaren Unterschied zum Grafikkarte-Profil feststellen.  Es sollte vielleicht jemand anderes testen, ob es Unterschiede gibt.


----------



## JayTea (16. Dezember 2017)

Danke für die Rückmeldung, Alex! 
Wie bereits geschrieben, hatte ich einst mit meiner GTX 960 ebenfalls keine Veränderung festgestellt.
Ich schätze mal, dass sich einfach bloß die Priorisierung zugunsten der Berechnung (Mining, GPU-computing...) ändert.
Natürlich erhöht sich nicht auf einmal die Rohleistung der Hardware. Und wenn man das System in Ruhe arbeiten (minen, falten...) lässt, ohne dass man parallel noch daran arbeitet/spielt, dann ist der output ohnehin schon maximal.

Aber natürlich kann es gerne noch jemand anderes testen!


----------



## binär-11110110111 (16. Dezember 2017)

Wer möchte mich denn da überholen ? Hmm ... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... Fortsetzung folgt ...


----------



## -FairyTail- (16. Dezember 2017)

@alexk94

Ich hab keine Verbesserung bzw eine Steigerung feststellen können zu den letzten Treibern. Also, alles wie gehabt bei Vega. 

Hab stattdessen mal versucht den Verbrauch so stark wie möglich zu senken beim Folden. Bios 2 ausgewählt, Powerlimed auf -50%, Speichertackt auf 800Mhz, Ziehl Temp auf 55° C ( echte Temp 65-66°C HotSpot) bei ~ 1700 u/min Drehzahl = endlich angenehme Lautheit XD Die PPD Liegen im etwa auf FuryX niveau 400.000 - 500.000 PPD Mit Ausreißer nach oben hin. Der Gesammt "verbrauch" des PCs max. ~ 175 Watt. = 140 Watt GPU allein. Weniger hab ich nicht geschafft.^^ Wieso sind die üblichen PowerStats blokiert bei Vega? Gibt es eigentlich einen Grund warum AMD diese Blokiert / gespert hat im Wattman?
Macht eigentlich die Vega Frontier Edition mehr Punkte beim Folden wegen dem Pro Treiber oder nimmt es sich nichts? 
Vielleicht weiß das ja jemand hier? 


edit: Hab mal ein screenshot erstellt, vom höchsten PPD wert, den ich bisher je hatte. Nur bekomme ich diese WUs nur extrem selten, zu 95% nur die 94xx Projekte, nix anderes mehr. 


lg


----------



## Cartesius (17. Dezember 2017)

@ *-FairyTail-*:

Wow, deine "Stromspar"-Vega ist dann ja effzienter als mein 1050 GTX - System.
Ich verbrauche rund 100 W gesamt für ca. 150 000 PPD.


----------



## -FairyTail- (17. Dezember 2017)

Ich war auch überrascht von der "Stromspar-Vega"  XD 

Das übertakten verläuft ja merkwürdig, untervolten und Powerlimit rauf. Das Powerlimit allein rauf setzen bringt kaum was. Untervolten allein klappt ja erst garnicht, nur das Powerlimit runter klappt ganz gut. 

ein wenig ot:

Beim Gaming bin ich aber nur auf -40% Powerlimit gegangen = PC Watt verbrauch bei Witcher 3 4k max. 205 Watt Das ist schonn ganz ordentlich, -20% weniger von der Perfomance her aber trotdem noch sehr gut. Dürfte fast schon Pascal Niveau sein, Fast! (gtx 1070 Ref.) Aber nur fast. ^^


----------



## foldinghomealone (17. Dezember 2017)

Cartesius schrieb:


> @ *-FairyTail-*:
> 
> Wow, deine "Stromspar"-Vega ist dann ja effzienter als mein 1050 GTX - System.
> Ich verbrauche rund 100 W gesamt für ca. 150 000 PPD.



Das ist ja nicht weiter verwunderlich, weil das Bonussystem von FAH schnelle GPUs deutlich bevorzugt. Erst ab 300-400'PPD beginnt es wirklich effizient zu werden. 
Vgl. 1050: 1900PPD/Watt vs. 1080: 4900PPD/Watt (nur GPU), obwohl es sich ja um die gleiche Architektur handelt.

Beim Gesamtsystem kommt für die 1050 zusätzlich noch erschwerend hinzu, dass der Anteil des Verbrauchs des restlichen Systems (CPU, RAM, MB...) weitaus größer ist als bei einem System mit schneller GPU.
Z.B. 1050: 60W GPU+ 40W Rest (d.h. 40%) vs. 1080 Ti: 250W + 50W (17%)


----------



## SimonSlowfood (18. Dezember 2017)

Seit Freitag wieder am folden.
Folding client hing im Download UND der FAH Control wollte nicht mehr starten. Für eine genaue Fehleranalyse hatte ich keine Zeit und keinen Bock; kurzer Server reboot und er tut wieder.

Edit: 
Team-Rang 66 bei 66,66 Mio Punkten.^^ Ich geb einen aus.


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Dezember 2017)

... kann nicht jeder ...


----------



## nfsgame (18. Dezember 2017)

SimonSlowfood schrieb:


> Seit Freitag wieder am folden.
> Folding client hing im Download UND der FAH Control wollte nicht mehr starten. Für eine genaue Fehleranalyse hatte ich keine Zeit und keinen Bock; kurzer Server reboot und er tut wieder.



YouTube

Sek 50...


----------



## SimonSlowfood (18. Dezember 2017)

Genau so 
Hach IT-crowd müsste man sich echt mal wieder anschauen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. Dezember 2017)

Wer noch ne 1060 braucht, aktuell im Mindstar gibts ne 1060-6gb für 229€.


----------



## Ramonx56 (22. Dezember 2017)

Es liegt nun seit kurzem ein Delid Die Mate bei mir herum. (Tool zum Köpfen einer CPU)
JayTea war so freundlich und hat mir seinen zur Verfügung gestellt.
Nun steht in der Anleitung, dass die CPU mit "handelsüblichen Silicon Kleber" wieder verklebt werden kann.
Da stellt sich mir die Frage: Was genau ist "handelsüblicher Silicon Kleber"?
Kann ich einfach in einen Baumarkt gehen und danach fragen, oder könnt ihr mir vielleicht einen bestimmten Kleber zum Verkleben der CPU empfehlen?


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Dezember 2017)

Nun, ich benutze da (eigentlich immer) ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JayTea (22. Dezember 2017)

Also ich habe meinen IHS überhaupt nicht wieder verklebt. Das ist im Prinzip nicht notwendig, weil bei der Arretierung im Sockel der IHS ja mit fixiert wird.
Ich würde daher folgendermaßen vorgehen:

geköpfte CPU und IHS von allen Kleberesten befreien
ggf. Kontakte mit nichtleitender Paste isolieren
LiquidMetal auf dem Silizium verteilen
IHS aufsetzten und dabei merken, dass er "angezogen" wird und locker "aufschwimmt"
CPU in Sockel einsetzen und Arretieren. *VORSICHT!!  *Da der IHS nun in seiner Position flexibel ist,  muss beim Umlegen des Arretierungsbügels darauf geachtet werden, dass die beiden "Nasen" des Sockeldeckels auf den seitlichen Schienen des IHS gut zum Aufliegen kommen! Mir ist es einst passiert, dass der IHS etwas schräg auf der CPU auflag und beim Runterdrücken des Sockeldeckels eine Nase nur sehr wenig auf der IHS-Schiene auflag. Durch die geringe Auflagefläche und den hohen Arretierungsdruck, ist der IHS dann weggesprungen und war nicht korrekt fixiert! Bis auf einen kurzen Schreckmoment ist aber nichts passiert.   Daher beim Arretieren/Umlegen des Bügels einfach mit einem Finger gleichzeitig den IHS einigermaßen in Position halten und darauf achten, dass die Nasen gleichermaßen auf den Schienen landen.
IHS mit WLP versorgen und Kühler installieren


----------



## Hasestab (22. Dezember 2017)

JayTea schrieb:


> Also ich habe meinen IHS überhaupt nicht wieder verklebt. Das ist im Prinzip nicht notwendig, weil bei der Arretierung im Sockel der IHS ja mit fixiert wird.
> 
> [/LIST]



Von dem nichtverkleben rate ich explizit ab. Da unter Druck der Ihs auf dem Die sich leicht verschieben könnte und so das Silizium  beschädigten wird.

Gruss


----------



## JayTea (22. Dezember 2017)

Würde ich CPU abhängig machen.
Bei meinem 6700K sind zum Beispiel mehrere mm zwischen Silizium und Rand des IHS platz. So viel verschiebt er sich auf keinen Fall; auch nicht nach 110km Autofahrt mit sportlich ausgelegtem Fahrwerk.
Habe sogar schon ein Mal den Kühler und IHS runtergenommen gehabt und gesehen, dass alles in Ordnung war.


----------



## Hasestab (22. Dezember 2017)

JayTea schrieb:


> Würde ich CPU abhängig machen.
> Bei meinem 6700K sind zum Beispiel mehrere mm zwischen Silizium und Rand des IHS platz. So viel verschiebt er sich auf keinen Fall; auch nicht nach 110km Autofahrt mit sportlich ausgelegtem Fahrwerk.
> Habe sogar schon ein Mal den Kühler und IHS runtergenommen gehabt und gesehen, dass alles in Ordnung war.



Cpu abhängig  hast du vielleicht recht. Aber dem unwissenden würde ich das nicht zumuten.
Ich köpfe schon seid 7 Jahren Amd und Intel Cpu,s zum testen. Glaube mir. 
Wenn man anfängt nen schweren kühler zu montieren kommt da genug Druck und Bewegung zusammen für eine eventuelle  Beschädigung.

Gruss


----------



## bastian123f (22. Dezember 2017)

Hallo Folding Community,

bin zwar schon lange im Forum, aber interessiere mich jetzt auch fürd Falten.
Habe mir gedacht, dass ich an den Weihnachtsfeiertagen mal mit am Start bin.
Ich habe mich schon schlau gemacht, wie man alles einrichtet und das Folding startet. 
Da ich oft große Dateien downloade und meine PCs oft auch nur "leer" laufen, bzw ich nur Office Aufgaben erledige wollte ich was sinnvolles damit machen. 
*Ich habe aber noch einige Fragen. *
In meiner Signatur könnt ihr meine *2 PC*s betrachten. Welcher wäre am besten?


Werden auch PCs mit DualSockel CPU erkannt? Wenn ja, dann hätte ich noch eine Z600 Workstation (wollte ich eigentlich verkaufen, aber bringe ich zurzeit nicht los) mit 2x xeon x5660, 1#Quadro k620 und einer Quadro nvs295.
Wenn ich den PC nicht losbringe stände der auch zur Auswahl, was sich wieder auf Frage 1 auswirkt.


----------



## brooker (22. Dezember 2017)

Hallo Bastian, 

schön, dass du zu uns gefunden hast und von daher ein herzliches Willkommen!

Zu Deinen Fragen: System 1, mit der Gpu und wenn du alles geben möchtest, auch mit der Cpu. Die WS könntest du auch mit der Cpu laufen lassen. Die älteren Gpu's machen m.M. nach keinen Sinn mehr.
Sollte es noch Fragen geben, bitte das HowTo hier im Forum oder die Rumpelkammer nutzen.

Happy Folding.

Grüße brooker


----------



## bastian123f (22. Dezember 2017)

brooker schrieb:


> Hallo Bastian,
> 
> schön, dass du zu uns gefunden hast und von daher ein herzliches Willkommen!
> 
> ...



Dankeschön für die schnelle Antwort.
Dann mit Sys1 mit GPU und CPU, dass es Punkte hagelt  

Dann werdet ihr wohl die nächsten Tage auch meinen Namen in der Liste finden.


----------



## JayTea (22. Dezember 2017)

Willkommen! 
Die CPU lohnt nahezu kaum. Die würde ich nur mitfalten lassen, wenn der Stromverbrauch egal ist.
Ansonsten halte die Temperaturen im Auge!


----------



## bastian123f (22. Dezember 2017)

JayTea schrieb:


> Willkommen!
> Die CPU lohnt nahezu kaum. Die würde ich nur mitfalten lassen, wenn der Stromverbrauch egal ist.
> Ansonsten halte die Temperaturen im Auge!


Ist alles gut gekühlt und die Lüfterkurve der Graka ist angepasst. Aber achte trotzdem drauf. Danke


----------



## nfsgame (22. Dezember 2017)

Die Z600 sind mir bekannt . Mit den beiden X5660 kannste je nach WU 40.000-110.000 PPD erwarten, die K620 macht ziemlich genau 32.000PPD. Heizung kannste auch ausstellen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. Dezember 2017)

Zwei 1366-Xeons machen doch nur mit nem EVGA SR-2 spaß


----------



## nfsgame (22. Dezember 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Zwei 1366-Xeons machen doch nur mit nem EVGA SR-2 spaß


Takt macht immer Spaß . Bringt übrigens vor allem bei P114xx ne Menge wenn die CPU ordentlich taktet... Da liegen zwischen den 2,4GHz eines E5620 und den 3,46-3,60GHz eines X5672 gute 250.000PPD bei einer 1070. Beim 5620 wird da ordentlich ins CPU-Limit gelaufen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. Dezember 2017)

Na bei mir läuft n 1366er nicht unter 4GHz.


----------



## nfsgame (22. Dezember 2017)

Wird ohne Wakü aber bisschen hitzig die Stimmung.


----------



## Ramonx56 (22. Dezember 2017)

Nochmal kurz eine Frage zum CPU Köpfen:
Kann ich die Kontakte einfach mit Nagellack gegen das LM schützen?
Habe gehört, dass das Ganze damit gut funktionieren soll.
Mir ist bewusst, dass das LM eigentlich nicht mit Kontakten in Berührung kommen sollte.
Aber falls es doch passiert würde ich mich freuen, wenn die Kontakte isoliert wären.


----------



## brooker (22. Dezember 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Zwei 1366-Xeons machen doch nur mit nem EVGA SR-2 spaß


Wieso das? Finde das auf jedem Board sehr spaßig!


----------



## JayTea (22. Dezember 2017)

Bei deiner CPU sind nur die ganzen punktförmigen Kontakte am Rand der Platine, oder?
Nagellack habe ich auch schon gehört und ich weiß nicht, was dagegen spricht. Bei meinem Skylake habe ich über ein paar Kontakte nichtleitende WLP gemacht, genauso wie bei einer Haswell CPU. Bei letzterer sind sogar sehr viele Bauteile/Kontakte neben dem DIE.

Ich weiß gar nicht warum ich dir hier so viele Tipps gebe...
DU HAST MICH in der Statistik ÜBERHOLT!!!


----------



## brooker (22. Dezember 2017)

... so sind wir halt hier im Team! Uneigennützig und dem Team verbunden!  

*Team 70335 R O C K T! *


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. Dezember 2017)

brooker schrieb:


> Wieso das? Finde das auf jedem Board sehr spaßig!


Weil man Dual-CPU 1366 ohne dieses Board nicht übertakten kann (nennenswert). 
Und ohne OC ist 1366 für mich als 1366-Freak uninteressant, hab noch 2 Boards mit 1366 und den CPUs auf 4GHz+ hier.
Zwei andere hab ich schon wieder verkauft.


----------



## brooker (22. Dezember 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Weil man Dual-CPU 1366 ohne dieses Board nicht übertakten kann (nennenswert).
> Und ohne OC ist 1366 für mich als 1366-Freak uninteressant, hab noch 2 Boards mit 1366 und den CPUs auf 4GHz+ hier.
> Zwei andere hab ich schon wieder verkauft.


Aso, ok. Verstanden und ... nun ist es klar


----------



## nfsgame (22. Dezember 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> für mich als 1366-Freak


Schön zu hören, gut 80% meiner Tagesleistung basiert auf Doppel 1366-Systemen .


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. Dezember 2017)

Meine 1366er sind allerdings nur noch Spaß, für every Day nutze ich neueres, und als Server sind mir die auch zu stromfressend.


----------



## Cartesius (23. Dezember 2017)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Schön zu hören, gut 80% meiner Tagesleistung basiert auf Doppel 1366-Systemen .



 1 000 000 PPD nur mit alten Sockel 1366 CPUs??? Wie viele Hast du denn da am laufen?


----------



## Ramonx56 (23. Dezember 2017)

JayTea schrieb:


> Bei deiner CPU sind nur die ganzen punktförmigen Kontakte am Rand der Platine, oder?
> Nagellack habe ich auch schon gehört und ich weiß nicht, was dagegen spricht. Bei meinem Skylake habe ich über ein paar Kontakte nichtleitende WLP gemacht, genauso wie bei einer Haswell CPU. Bei letzterer sind sogar sehr viele Bauteile/Kontakte neben dem DIE.
> 
> Ich weiß gar nicht warum ich dir hier so viele Tipps gebe...
> DU HAST MICH in der Statistik ÜBERHOLT!!!




Danke für die selbstlosen Tipps! 

Bin mit der 1080TI wohl an dir vorbeigezogen. 
Kannst ja mal bei Brooker eine FoPaSa anfragen.
Man munkelt, dass dort gerade zwei GTX 1080 zur Verfügung stehen.
Gegen die hätte ich keine Chance.


----------



## wait (23. Dezember 2017)

Ich wünsche dem gesamten Team,

Ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und erholsame Feiertage.

Gruß
wait


----------



## mattinator (23. Dezember 2017)

Die besten Wünsche für ein friedliches und fröhliches Weihnachtsfest an alle auch aus Sachsen. Kommt gut in's neue Jahr.


----------



## brooker (23. Dezember 2017)

... auch von mir, ein geruhsames und angenehmes Weihnachtsfest im Kreise Eurer Familien und Freunde. Zeit zum Kraft tanken.


----------



## Stefan84 (23. Dezember 2017)

Da schließe ich mich natürlich an: ich wünsche euch ein entspanntes, schönes Weihnachtesfest mit dem ein oder anderen schönen (nützlichem) Geschenk, Zeit mit der Familie sowie etwas Erholung und Entspannung vom ganzen Alltagsstress


----------



## nfsgame (23. Dezember 2017)

Cartesius schrieb:


> 1 000 000 PPD nur mit alten Sockel 1366 CPUs??? Wie viele Hast du denn da am laufen?


Genaugenommen befeuern die eine GTX1070, zwei GTX1060/6 und eine 1050Ti...

Schließe mich den allgemein rundgehenden Wünschen mal an...


----------



## JayTea (23. Dezember 2017)

@Ramon: Ich geönne s dir ja auch...ein bisschen.   Momentan ist einfach nicht mehr drin. Die 30kWh diesen Monat sind fast verbraten und dann werde ich finishen (müssen).


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. Dezember 2017)

30kWh? Nur für Folding, oder für alles?
Hab allein fast 10kWh täglich für die Server diesen Monat, allerdings aktuell nicht fürs Falten.


----------



## brooker (23. Dezember 2017)

... was sind das für Server und wofür?


----------



## JayTea (23. Dezember 2017)

Das Messgerät hängt am Stecker des PC-Netzteils. Also Folding + restliche PC-Nutzung only, ohne Bildschirm.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. Dezember 2017)

Brooker mit GPUs bestückte Rigs zum “Graben“


----------



## alexk94 (23. Dezember 2017)

Allem ein frohes Fest und einen schönen Rutsch.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. Dezember 2017)

Ebenfalls, natürlich allen


----------



## moreply (23. Dezember 2017)

Ebenfalls allen schöne Weihnachten und ein fröhliches neues Jahr.


----------



## harley765 (23. Dezember 2017)

auch von mir allen eine schöne und fröhliche Weihnachten.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. Dezember 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Nono15 (23. Dezember 2017)

Schließe mich dem an 
Ich wünsche Euch allen ruhige und stressfreie Feiertage


----------



## Hasestab (23. Dezember 2017)

FROHE WEIHNACHTEN allesamt.
Habt ein paar schöne ruhige Tage!


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Dezember 2017)

Nun auch von mir die allerbesten Wünsche zum Weihnachtsfest


----------



## ProfBoom (24. Dezember 2017)

Auch ich schließe mich an!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Dezember 2017)

Mal noch was anderes als nur Weihnachtsgrüße:
Die einen werden es sicher schon gelesen haben in der Wakü-Ruka dass der alte Lüfter meiner Bürokühlung den Dienst quittiert hat und ich jetzt einen alten Lüfter mit neuen Lager verbaut habe.

Problem was ich jetzt habe ist das ich den besagten Lüfter bis jetzt noch nicht so geregelt bekomme wie ich es brauche.

Frage:
Ich hab hier noch von Phobia so 4-Pin-Molex rumliegen die via Überbrückung von 12 und 5V 7V generieren, der Lüfter ist ein Silverstone (einer dieser Versuche einen 92mm Lüfter in ein 80mm-Gehäuse zu quetschen) mit rund 2,5W > geht das im 24/7 am Dark Power Pro 11 vom Faltserver (am selben Strang hängt die Lüftersteuerung wo die 17 Lüfter der beiden Mora's dranhängen) oder nicht empfehlenswert?

Gesendet von meinem XT1032 mit Tapatalk


----------



## binär-11110110111 (24. Dezember 2017)

Also: Bürokühlung an Faltrechner anschließen ? Hm, ist zwar etwas MadMax, aber wenn es von der Wattleistung her paßt ...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Dezember 2017)

@binär-11110110111:
Meine Bürokühlung hast du letzten Winter schon mal gesehen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Leider hat sich das Lager des Lüfter nach nur schon einem Winter 24/7-Betrieb verabschiedet (Billiglüfter mit Broncelager)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Zimmerdecke ist nach wie vor weiss > irgendwie lies sich mein Handy vom Kunstlich komplett in die Irre führen )
Das ist der alte Lüfter (Silverstone, Modell nicht mehr lesbar) mit den neuen Kugellager > alte Lager machten fürchterliche Geräusche (leider gekapselt) aber hatten auch schon einige Jahre 24/7 hinter sich.

Wie man auf dem letzten Bild sieht hängt direkt am Lüfter selber ein Poti dran, leider kann ich den Lüfter damit nicht genug weit runterregeln so das er noch deutlich zu laut ist. 

Ich hab es schon mit Lüfterkabel mit Widerständen versucht, aber dennen sind 2,5W einfach zu viel > beim einen hat nach 30s der Schrumpfschlauch stark angefangen nach verbranntem zu richen 

Aktuell regle ich ihn über die Lüftersteuerung, aber das ist auch nur ne Notlösung weil ich für ihn keinen freien Kannal mehr habe und die Einstellungen überhaupt nicht passen und sonst passen die Einstellungen für die Lüfter am Mora nicht mehr.
Ideal wäre eigentlich eine fixe Einstellung.


Zurück zu meiner Frage:
Phobya Adapter 4Pin Molex (12V) auf 3Pin Molex (12V) 30cm - Schwarz | Lufterkabel und Adapter | Kabel | Aquatuning Switzerland
Der im vorherigen Beitrag erwähnte Phobya-Adapter ist so einer hier aber eben auf 7V  > von der Verkablung her identisch mit dem hier für die 7V > Phobya Adapter 4Pin Molex auf 3Pin 5V/7V/12V 30cm - Schwarz | Lufterkabel und Adapter | Kabel | Aquatuning Switzerland

Würdet ihr so einen Adapter im 24/7-Betrieb benutzen?


----------



## binär-11110110111 (24. Dezember 2017)

12 Volt zu 7/5V bei max. 2,5 Watt - da sehe ich eigentlich kein Problem und würde es mal nen Tag ausprobieren. Wenn's dann immer noch läuft, ist es doch O.K., aber mal abwarten, was die Experten noch schreiben.


----------



## nfsgame (24. Dezember 2017)

Ganz einfach: Nimm nen Widerstand der mehr ab kann.. Denke mal, dass du einen 1/4W-R genommen hattest - Freeair montiert sollte ein 1W-R locker reichen ohne, dass irgendwas schmurgelt.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Dezember 2017)

Keine Ahnung was für Widerstände in den Kabeln von Phobya und Noctua verlötät ist.

Gesendet von meinem XT1032 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Abductee (24. Dezember 2017)

Bei dem Phobyakabel gibts keinen Widerstand, da wird der Lüfter zwischen 12 und 5V gehängt. Das ergibt dann die 7V.
Bei den Noctua-Kabeln sind je nach Variante ein 50 oder 80Ohm Widerstand eingelötet.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Dezember 2017)

Abductee schrieb:


> Bei dem Phobyakabel gibts keinen Widerstand, da wird der Lüfter zwischen 12 und 5V gehängt.


Ich meine nicht das von mir oben verlinkte Kabel sondern solche hier > Phobya Adapter 3Pin (12V) auf 3Pin (7V) 20cm - Schwarz | Lufterkabel und Adapter | Kabel | Aquatuning Switzerland


----------



## foldinghomealone (24. Dezember 2017)

Wünsch euch allen frohe Weihnachten und hoffe das Christkind hat auch allen Biostromgutscheine geschenkt...


----------



## Abductee (24. Dezember 2017)

@A.Meier-PS3
Da wird auch ein Widerstand in der Größenordnung verbaut sein.
Soll der Lüfter nur laufen wenn der PC rennt oder darf der durchlaufen?

Ich hab hier für einen plumpen Dauerlauf einfach so was genommen und einen Lüfterstecker aufgelötet.
Steckernetzteil, einstellbar Goobay 67950 3 V/DC, 4.5 V/DC, 5 V/DC, 6 V/DC, 7.5 V/DC, 9 V/DC, 12 V/DC 600 mA 7.2 W
Da kannst du dir dann bequem aussuchen wie schnell der Lüfter drehen soll.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Dezember 2017)

@Abductee:
Der soll mit dem Faltserver zusammen 24/7 laufen, deshalb will ich ja den über das NT des Faltservers betreiben so wie den alte Lüfter davor auch > deshalb stellt sich bei mir ja auch die Frage ob die Nummer mit dem Adapter 24/7-tauglich ist oder nicht.


----------



## DOcean (25. Dezember 2017)

entweder das von Abductee oder Neuftech LM2596S DC-DC Heruntergehen Schaltreglermodul: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor oder ähnlich


----------



## FlyingPC (25. Dezember 2017)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Nun auch von mir die allerbesten Wünsche zum Weihnachtsfest



Dem schließe ich mich auch noch an!


----------



## bastian123f (26. Dezember 2017)

Guten Morgen,

wünsche euch auch ein Frohes Fest zusammen.

Ich habe noch eine Frage. 
Ist es möglich, mit unterschiedlichen Grafikkarten in einem Rig zu falten.

Habe folgendes vor. 
Ich würde die Z600 nehmen. Darin meine gtx770 einbauen und die k620. Zudem habe ich noch ein super Angebot für eine R9 380 bekommen.
Somit könnte ich die 2 CPUs + 3 Grafikkarten zum falten nehmen.  3 Gehäuselüfter habe ich auch noch zum Kühlen rumliegen.
Meinen PC1 mit der Fury geht leider doch nicht, da ich den im Moment sehr oft benötige. (Wird aber später noch dazukommen).


----------



## nfsgame (26. Dezember 2017)

Die Z600 haben nur zwei PCIe x16. In den hinten offenen x8 (elektrisch x4) laufen keine Grakas stabil.


----------



## bastian123f (26. Dezember 2017)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Die Z600 haben nur zwei PCIe x16. In den hinten offenen x8 (elektrisch x4) laufen keine Grakas stabil.


Danke. Ich probiere es trotzdem mal aus. Vielleicht habe ich ja Glück. 

Aber würden sich die GTX 770 und dir r9 380 vertragen? Die r9 380 hat ja eine hohe rohleistung. Und  d wenn ich die so billig bekomme, dann wäre sie besser als die k620


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. Dezember 2017)

bastian123f schrieb:


> Aber würden sich die GTX 770 und dir r9 380 vertragen?


Meistens funktioniert so ein Nvidia/AMD-Mix, aber obs funktioniert findest du nur über testen raus.



Gesendet von meinem XT1032 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (26. Dezember 2017)

Macht zu 99% kein echtes Problem. Aber ein schrittweiser Aufbau macht da sinn.
Ich meine damit z.B. erst die zwei Nvidias rein, Treiber installen, ...
Erst danach um die AMD erweitern.


----------



## nfsgame (27. Dezember 2017)

Eher komplett Schrittweise, weil der Quadrotreiber den normalen runterfegt... Also erst K620, dann Consumer-NV, dann AMD . Und den AMD-Treiber am besten via Gerätemanager draufhauen - den Nvidia nicht, weil dann installiert der das Komplettprogramm...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. Dezember 2017)

Bin jetzt, weil der Fragende nun doch AMD statt Quadro nutzen will, nicht von ner Quadro ausgegangen.
Erfahrungen mit Quadros hab ich aber eh nicht.


----------



## nfsgame (27. Dezember 2017)

Er schrieb weiter oben von den drei Karten (beziehungsweise, dass er es ausprobieren will) . K620, GTX7xx und die AMD .


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. Dezember 2017)

Ich hatte #40138 anders verstanden


----------



## bastian123f (27. Dezember 2017)

Geplant ist auf jeden Fall die 770 und die AMD zusammen. Und wenn die Quadro im obersten Slot läuft, dann kommt diese noch dazu


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. Dezember 2017)

Ok, dann ist nfs hinweis wichtig.


----------



## Hasestab (27. Dezember 2017)

Was ist da los? War wohl Weihnachten 
...An 3 Tagen schon 50 Mille für das Team!!!!!

PCGH Rockt!

Gruss Hase


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Dezember 2017)

Hasestab schrieb:


> Was ist da los? War wohl Weihnachten
> ...An 3 Tagen schon 50 Mille für das Team!!!!!
> 
> PCGH Rockt!
> ...



.. und dann 51 Mio.


----------



## arcDaniel (29. Dezember 2017)

Vielleicht ist dem ein oder anderen aufgefallen, dass ich mal wieder einen kleinen Beitrag geleistet habe. Dass mein System wieder faltet kann man einer Forums Pause, meiner Nintendo Switch und meinen Vorsätzen fürs nächste Jahr verdanken.

Ich habe natürlich noch mitgelesen, aber bei weitem nicht mehr alle Themenbereich. Es ist noch nicht mal, die übermässige Liebe welche manche User über ihre Lieblingsmarke ausdrücken, sondern der Hass gegen alles andere was man nicht selbst als das beste ansieht, was mich stört. Als eine Person welche sich viele Gedanken macht, kann dies sehr bedrückend sein. Ein gewisser Abstand vom Forum tut deshalb schon gut.

Nach langem hin und her habe ich mir die Nintendo Switch gegönnt, welche zwar von den Daten total überteuert ist, aber Daten sind halt nicht alles. Ich habe in den letzten 2 Monaten mehr mit der Switch gezockt als die letzten 3 Jahre auf PC und Xbox zusammen! Mein PC war während mehreren Tagen einfach aus. Zu schade, dass die Hardware nicht genutzt wird, dann soll sie zumindest etwas Gutes tun und falten 

Vorgenommen habe ich mir, den Hass der anderen weniger auf mich einwirken zu lassen und meinen Perfektionismus, welcher mir ebenfalls für ein glückliches Leben allzuoft im Wege steht, zurück zu schrauben. Auch will ich meine Hobbys überlegter finanzieren, ich habe in letzter Zeit einfach viel zu viel Geld verschwendet.

Was bedeutet dies nun fürs Falten?
Ich werde meine Vega so gut wie möglich falten lassen, aber nicht nur für dieses Team.
Meine Hardware soll einen Zweck erfüllen, wenn nicht direkt für mich, dann soll sie trotzdem etwas Gutes tun und das tut sie egal für welches Team ich falte.
Meine nächste GPU soll wieder eine Nvidia werden. Meine Vega faltet für AMD Verhältnisse zwar sehr effizient, jedoch ist der Unterschied doch noch immer zu gross, gerade wenn die Hauptaufgabe das Falten sein soll.
Nvidia bedeutet für mich EVGA und EVGA gibt mir 10Euro im Monat wenn ich für sie falte und diese 10Euro nehme ich mit. Habe ich meine Punkte im Monat für die 10Euro erreicht, wechsle ich wieder zu euch.

Es ist halt so, dass meine Grafikkarten, ohne zu übertreiben, mindestens 80% ihrer Nutzzeit falten, dann erlaube ich mir auch diesen Bonus anzunehmen. Resultieren tut es ja in einer stärkeren Grafikkarte, mit welcher ich wiederrum mehr falten kann.

Die Falt-Wochen werde ich aber exklusiv für Team70335 falten 

Somit einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr gewünscht.



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bumblebee (29. Dezember 2017)

Schön von dir zu hören

Ja, wo Menschen zusammenkommen ist oft auch "Feuer im Dach"
Es ist uns (leider) immer noch nicht gelungen diesen "Ur"-Instinkt abzulegen
Für welches Team du faltest ist dir überlassen - wichtig sind die Resultate (obwohl wir die Punkte natürlich gerne nehmen; man ist ja eitel) 

Ich wünsche dir auch von Herzen "ein gute Neues"


----------



## alexk94 (29. Dezember 2017)

Morgen,

ich hoffe das jeder hier die Feiertage gut überstanden hat?

Ich habe seit den 16.11.2017, dass Problem, das nur  WU's mit den Namen P9415/p9414 und 9431 bei mir reinkommen. Selbst die letzten Tage, wo die Karte 24 h lief,  kam kein anderes Projekt rein.  Geändert habe ich nur, das ich das "open Web-Control" entfernt habe. Ich habe es schon das Programm einmal entfernt und wieder drauf gespielt, ohne die Daten mit zu löschen. Sollten diese beim entfernen auch mit gelöscht werden?

Alex


----------



## Bumblebee (29. Dezember 2017)

Nun, Alex

Bei mir kommt eigentlich auch nichts anderes an - warum auch immer


----------



## alexk94 (29. Dezember 2017)

OK, danke. Ich dachte schon, etwas wurde verstellt.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. Dezember 2017)

@alexk94:
Wenn du dir nicht sicher bist ob deine Hardware nicht die ganze Zeit die eine bestimmte WU durch einen Fehler faltet, achte mal auf Run, Clone und Gen > solange mindestens eine einzelne Zahl dieser 3 Angaben zu den anderen WUs variiert ist alles in Ordnung.


----------



## arcDaniel (29. Dezember 2017)

In der Log kann man ja auch sehen ob eine WU abgebrochen wurde.
Solange sie fertig falten keine Probleme mit dem System bringen, würde ich mir keine grossen Gedanken machen.
Leider gibt es immer wieder WU’s welche miserabel laufen und immer wieder zurück kommen. Hier fragt man sich, wie solche WU’s in den normalen Pool rein kommen.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bastian123f (29. Dezember 2017)

Hallo Leute,

mal noch von mir ein kleines Update. 
Mein Rechner ist so gut wie fertig. Die K620 läuft im obersten Slot ohne Probleme. Bei der habe ich gleich das PowerLimit erhöht und die Lüfterkurve angepasst. -> Keine Abstürze soweit mit Benches.
Die 770 ist auch schon drin. Da fehlt aber noch die Stromversorgung. Das Netzteil sollte hoffentlich am Montag kommen. Mit der habe ich schon mit den Taktraten rumgespielt und das PowerLimit erhöht.
Bei der 770 sollte ich jetzt gute Einstellungen haben. -> Keine Abstürze soweit mit Benches in PC1
Das Gleiche gilt auch für die 380. Da sollte der Stromadapter morgen kommen. Dann kann ich schon mal warmfalten und testen, ob ich die richtigen Einstellungen bei den Taktraten genommen habe.
-> Keine Abstürze soweit mit Benches in PC1

Bei allen Grakas wurde jetzt die Lüfterkurve so angesetzt, dass der Lüfter dann 100% Leistung bringt, wenn die Temperatur auf 80° geht. Das sollte in Ordnung sein.
Zudem habe ich das Gehäuse offen gelassen und 3 Gehäuselüfter hingestellt, sodass mehr frische Luft zu den Grakas kommt

Falls hier noch wer einen Tipp hat bitte posten.

Wenn alles klappt, dann bin ich ab Montag dabei. Drückt mir schon mal die Daumen.

Ich wünsche euch allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.

MfG Bastian123F


----------



## alexk94 (29. Dezember 2017)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @alexk94:
> Wenn du dir nicht sicher bist ob deine Hardware nicht die ganze Zeit die eine bestimmte WU durch einen Fehler faltet, achte mal auf Run, Clone und Gen > solange mindestens eine einzelne Zahl dieser 3 Angaben zu den anderen WUs variiert ist alles in Ordnung.



Laut HFM sind das verschiedene gewesen und diese wurden auch fehlerfrei gefaltet.  Bumblebee hat auch das Problem.


----------



## nfsgame (29. Dezember 2017)

It's not a bug, it's a feature . P114xx sind bei mir auch ne Seltenheit. P9414, P9415 und *grml* P9431 (die auf den "kleinen" sehr schlecht laufen) die Regel.
Einziger Vorteil: Mit den P9xxx kann man den Multi der CPU schön senken - die sind nicht so krass CPU-Abhängig wie die P114xx.


----------



## JayTea (29. Dezember 2017)

Als "Problem" würde ich es jetzt nicht bezeichnen, solange die WU fehlerfrei berechnet und hochgeladen werden. Ich gehe davon aus, dass über Weihnachten/Jahreswechsel/Urlaubszeit nicht so viel (im Institut) gearbeitet wird, sprich die Projekte nicht übermäßig stark betreut werden und daher weniger Diversität auf Seiten der WU herrscht.
Aber solange keine (Server)fehler auftreten kann uns das ja egal sein...


----------



## wait (29. Dezember 2017)

Bei mir sind jetzt den ganzen Monat nur p9414, p9415 und p9431 gefaltet worden.
  Bis auf eine p11431 am 17.12.


Ein Problem habe ich damit aber nicht


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. Dezember 2017)

@bastian123f:
Kleine Vorwarnung nicht dass du enttäuscht bist wens nicht stabil sein sollte (ich hoffe es für dich ):
In der Regel sind benchstabile Einstellungen nicht automatisch auch faltstabil, sprich wird ein paar Herz darunter sein und bedenke > nicht alle WU's laufen mit ein und dem selben Maximaltakt stabil.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. Dezember 2017)

Und noch eine Wahrnung bzgl. Hoffnung wegen Montag, da kommt ziemlich sicher nichts


----------



## bastian123f (29. Dezember 2017)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @bastian123f:
> Kleine Vorwarnung nicht dass du enttäuscht bist wens nicht stabil sein sollte (ich hoffe es für dich ):
> In der Regel sind benchstabile Einstellungen nicht automatisch auch faltstabil, sprich wird ein paar Herz darunter sein und bedenke > nicht alle WU's laufen mit ein und dem selben Maximaltakt stabil.



Das habe ich mir schon gedacht. Deswegen bin ich gleich nicht ans Maximale dran sondern schon ein bisschen weiter runter. Dann kommt hoffentlich am Dienstag mein Paket . 
Nächste Woche habe ich genügend Zeit, um schnell einzugreifen, Falls es Probleme gibt.



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Und noch eine Wahrnung bzgl. Hoffnung wegen Montag, da kommt ziemlich sicher nichts


Stimmt. Hab ich nicht mehr daran gedacht Danke für den Hinweis


----------



## arcDaniel (31. Dezember 2017)

Mein Internet zu Hause geet nicht mehr und ich brauch auch nicht zu hoffen, dass et heute oder morgen wieder geet  was das fürs falten bedeutet wissen wir ja...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (31. Dezember 2017)

Wo wohnst du denn?


----------



## arcDaniel (31. Dezember 2017)

Luxemburg, mein Router erkennt die Kabel-Leitung hat jedoch keine Internetverbindung, Telefon geht auch nicht... TV geet allerding schon


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (31. Dezember 2017)

Klingt nach Signalstärke. Hast du nen Signalverstärker? Wenn ja, prüf den mal.


----------



## arcDaniel (31. Dezember 2017)

Habe da mal den Steck gezogen, meine Fitzbox meint dass eine Syncronisation nicht richtig sei. Kabel ist gar nicht mein bereicht und meine Fitzbox ist ebenfalls vom Provider gesperrt, womit ich nix weiter sehen kann... Eigentlich ist bei denen der Service gut, jedoch jetzt Sonntag, dann Feiertag rrrr... Dienstag habe ich während deren öffnungszeiten selbst nicht viel Zeit.. muss dann mal ne Mail schreiben und auch eine schnelle Reaktion hoffen...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## alexk94 (31. Dezember 2017)

Wie oft kommt das vor? Meine Idee wäre ein UMTS/LTE-Stick als Backup für's Internet, aber wenn du schreibst, das die Fritz (jedesmal?) gesperrt ist, könnte meine Idee auch nicht funktionieren. Wurde die Box neugestartet, bevor du das Kabel gezogen hast? Hast du eine Fritz 6490 Cable? Ich habe mal gelesen, das diese bei Last häufig überhitzen. Mit der 6590 Cable wurde das Problem mithilfe eines neuen Gehäuse gelöst.


----------



## arcDaniel (31. Dezember 2017)

Ist jetzt das erste mal in 2 Jahren... und ja es ist eine 6490. Das Lustige ist ich bekomme das Kabel mit voller Leistung angezeigt nur das Internet und die Telefonleitung gehen nicht


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## brooker (31. Dezember 2017)

... Euch allen einen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2018!


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (31. Dezember 2017)

Dir auch und natürlich den anderen auch.


----------



## wait (31. Dezember 2017)

brooker schrieb:


> ... Euch allen einen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2018!



Dem Schließe ich mich gerne an


----------



## foldinghomealone (31. Dezember 2017)

Ich wünsche allen einen guten Rutsch, viel Gesundheit und auch eine Portion Glück. Mögen die Faltgötter mit euch sein.


----------



## mattinator (31. Dezember 2017)

Auf das die Menschen lernen, mehr mit- als gegeneinander zu leben.


----------



## nfsgame (1. Januar 2018)

Ein frohes Neues! Mögen die Proteine mit euch sein - oder so ähnlich...


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Januar 2018)

Ich hoffe, dass ihr alle gut im neuen Jahr angekommen seid
Meine besten Wünsche an euch alle - und ein *GANZ* *grosses* Dankeschön für eure überirdische Leistung(en)


----------



## binär-11110110111 (1. Januar 2018)

Der Dezember 2017 war auch mein bester Faltmonat - irgendwie hat es sich so ergeben. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Januar 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## arcDaniel (3. Januar 2018)

Mein Internetproblem konnte Gestern relativ schnell behoben werden und mein Rechner falter wieder [emoji16] bis 4mio für evga danach wieder fürs PCGH-Team. 

Ist es eigentlich möglich für zwei verschiedene Teams gleichzeitig zu falten, sprich GPU für Team A und CPU für Team B? 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ProfBoom (3. Januar 2018)

Im Client ist das wohl nicht möglich.
Ich habe noch nicht ausprobiert, ob man zwei Clients parallel auf einem System installieren kann, einen für CPU einen für GPU. Ansonsten bliebe noch eine VM für die CPU. Mit Linux war die VM früher sogar schneller als Windows.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Januar 2018)

@arcDaniel:
Das geht nur wenn du die CPU wie ProfBoom erwähnte in einem virtuellen System falten lässt und ich kann es bestätigen dass es so funktioniert. 
Meine Passkey-Aktivierungsdienst wurde genau so umgesetzt > ein Xeon faltet in der VM fürs Passkey-Aktivieren und die beiden Titan's falten auf meinen eigenen Account. 

So wie ich nebenbei mitbekommen habe kann man auch mit den GPUs in der VM falten, macht aber aufgrund des Leistungsverlust nicht wirklich Sinn.


----------



## DOcean (3. Januar 2018)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> So wie ich nebenbei mitbekommen habe kann man auch mit den GPUs in der VM falten, macht aber aufgrund des Leistungsverlust nicht wirklich Sinn.



Genau das sollte heutzutage mit GPU Passthrough eigentlich gut bis sehr gut funktionieren, ich hatte das aber paar Seite vorher angefragt da wurde das verneint das es funktioniert.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Januar 2018)

DOcean schrieb:


> Genau das sollte heutzutage mit GPU Passthrough eigentlich gut bis sehr gut funktionieren, ich hatte das aber paar Seite vorher angefragt da wurde das verneint das es funktioniert.


Wie gesagt, ich hab das nur mal so nebenbei aufgeschnappt und kann das nur vom Hören sagen bestätigen > wie gut es in der Realität funktioniert und wie gross der Leistungsverlust ist


----------



## nfsgame (3. Januar 2018)

Wie gesagt: Zumindest für VMware stellt Nvidia keine Treiber für die Consumer-GPUs und die kleinen Quadros (6xx und 1xxx) zur Verfügung. AMD-Karten sollen funktionieren.


----------



## DOcean (3. Januar 2018)

VMware wäre auch gar nicht mein Favorit, eher Qemu/KVM unter Linux, ich meine da gibt es diverse Parameter die Nvidia Treiber zur Mitarbeit zu überreden 

-> Nvidia's Hyper-V detection can now be fooled when using vga passthrough : linux_gaming


----------



## Hasestab (3. Januar 2018)

Hi Leute. 
Ab nächster Woche brauche ich meinen Laptop nochmal durchgehend für die Arbeit.

Sind dann leider 160k weniger.
Jetzt meine Frage:
Würde es sich lohnen die 965 M bei niedrigem Takt weiterfalten zu lassen. Sonnst müsste ich eventuell 2-3 Std abundzu pausieren
Ich kann den Läppi teilweise im Auto und Auf Arbeit laden. Brauche aber auch immer einen halbwegs vollen Akku. Das Problem wird dann das gleichzeitige laden und falten

CPU falten hab ich jetzt schonmal rausgenommen. Um zu schauen wie es sich verhält.

Gruss Hase


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Januar 2018)

@Hasestab:
Ich persönlich würde die Faltpause dem gleichzeitigen Falten und Laden vorziehen.


----------



## nfsgame (4. Januar 2018)

Ich verstehe das Falten mitm Lappi eh nicht. Geht nur auf die Lebensdauer von nem Arbeitsgerät. Einem, bei dem sich im Fehlerfall die Reperatur schwieriger gestaltet als bei ner Desktopmühle.


----------



## Hasestab (4. Januar 2018)

Habt schon recht. Deswegen erstmal Pause für die Mühle.
Hatte den ja eigendlich auch nur am Anfang laufen lassen für mich bisschen mit der Materie zu beschäftigen.  

Allerdings hab ich seid gestern mit meiner Wasserpumpe Probleme. 

Meine Laing 1T-plus will nichtmehr starten , Nachdem ich gestern die Aquero Lt im Win 10 Sys verbaut hab hat sie Startschwierigkeiten. Sie will , aber kommt nicht auf Touren. Startspannung fehlt. 

Hab bis um 4 Uhr vor der Aqua Suite gesessen.
Wenns heute nicht läuft müsste ich die Pumpe bzw Steuerungnochmal alles umbauen aufs alte Board.

Der W-Pump Anschluss an dem Prime x370 pro ist auch für die Tonne. 

Gruss Hase


----------



## nfsgame (4. Januar 2018)

Kannst du die Pumpe nicht erstmal direkt an den Strom hängen damit die Kiste läuft  ?


----------



## Hasestab (4. Januar 2018)

Hatte nichts gebracht.

Habe sie jetzt mal auseinandergebaut und um 90° gedreht. Ist direkt angesprungen. 

Mal gespannt wie lange? Hat auch schon paar Jahre auf dem Buckel.

Gruss


----------



## brooker (5. Januar 2018)

update FoPaSa: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...gh-folding-partnerschaften-9.html#post9198127

und schaut mal was wir hier schon am Start haben und Hall of Fame in Vorbereitung: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...pcgh-folding-partnerschaften.html#post8465325 

In Kürze wird es vermutlich noch ein oder zwei 1080er fürs Team geben. Wer mit diesen 24/7 falten möchte bitte im obersten Link melden.


----------



## DKK007 (6. Januar 2018)

Gibt es eigentlich schon Erkenntnisse, wie sich die CPU-Patches aufs Folding auswirken? 

Sandy-Bridge CPUs sollen durch das fehlende invPCID stärker betroffen sein.


----------



## arcDaniel (7. Januar 2018)

So Morgen um diese Zeit wissen wir vielleicht etwas mehr über den Zeitraum, wo wir neue Falt-Hardware erwarten können 

Auch wenn ich wieder zu Nivida wechseln möchte und mich über jegliche News, wenn auch nur Spekulationen freue, so hoffe ich aber und das habe ich mir fest vorgenommen, dem Jucken in den Fingern nicht sofort nach zu geben. Meine Vega bringt ja noch immer ordentlich Leistung.


----------



## Falco (7. Januar 2018)

Ich weiß nicht ob die Frage schon mal gestellt wurde, aber was glaubt ihr wie sicher es ist das niemand diese große Rechenleistung aus so vielen Computern anderweitig benutzt? 
Soll jetzt keine Verschwörungstheorie sein, mir ist das bloß gerade durch den Kopf gegangen und wollte es mal hier los werden 

LG Falco


----------



## arcDaniel (8. Januar 2018)

Ausser ich hätte etwas verpasst, sind heute keine neuen Grafikkarten von Nvidia vorgestellt oder angekündigt worden. schade


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Januar 2018)

Nvidia ist ja auch nicht unter Zugzwang und außerdem muss doch erstmal eine Nettogewinn-bringende Menge an 1070 Ti's rausgehauen werden.

Gesendet von meinem XT1032 mit Tapatalk


----------



## arcDaniel (8. Januar 2018)

Gestern hatte sich fast ergeben, dass ich meine Vega verkauft hätte, da hat es schon extrem gejuckt... aber jetzt wo nichts gross angekündigt wurde... naja eine 1080ti würde mich mittlerweile schon reizen

Jedoch wurde dem Kollegen die Wasserkühlung dann doch zu kompliziert und ich muss meine Vega behalten.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bastian123f (8. Januar 2018)

Bei mir gibt es leider ein kleines Problem. 
Ich habe ein Netzteil auf Ebay ersteigert zur Befeuerung der beiden Grafikkarten in der Z600. Leider lagen da wohl keine PCIe Kabel dabei und der Verkäufer hat sich noch nicht gemeldet. 
Naja. Heute wird dann gleich ein neues bestellt und dann sollte es am Wochenende losgehen. Wenn wieder nichts dazwischen kommt.


----------



## arcDaniel (8. Januar 2018)

Netzteil aus der Bucht? Gebraucht? Zum Falten?

Welches Netzteil ist es? Bei guten (oder besser berühmten) bekommt man Kabel-Sets z.b. von Cable-Mods


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bastian123f (8. Januar 2018)

Ist ein WPM500 von Sharkoon. Ich habe schon geschaut und bisher nichts gefunden, bzw nur sehr teuerne Sets. 
Das Netzteil war kaum gebraucht und es war auch kein Staub drauf/drinnen. Es funktioniert auch sehr gut. Sonst hätte ich es mir nicht bestellt, da ich da eigentlich immer vorsichtig bin bei den Netzteilen.

Heute bestell ich mir dann ein beQuiet Netzteil, da es bei Otto für Neukungen einen 20€ Gutschein gibt, ab 40€ Bestellwert.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Januar 2018)

@arcDaniel:
Das Gefühl vom haben wollen kenn ich nur zu gut > momentan bekommt man in der CH-Bucht relativ günstig ne ~3Monate alte Asus Poseidon 1080Ti.

Aber realistisch betrachtet passt für mich das Mehrnutzen/Kostenverhältnis nicht.

Gesendet von meinem XT1032 mit Tapatalk


----------



## arcDaniel (8. Januar 2018)

Also würde ich meine Vega sagen wir mal für 550Euro inklusive Wasserblock los werden und meine evga Bucks betrachtet müsste ich vielleicht für eine Wassergekühlte evga 1080ti 200Euro drauf legen. Das würde ich aber machen.

Die gesteigerte Faltleistung wäre enorm.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Januar 2018)

Ich schaue halt nicht nur auf die PPD, da ich diese für ein schlechter Vergleichswert für eine vernünftige Neuanschaffung halte (Bonus steigt ja exponentiell an) > ich nehm dafür die TPF.

Wenn ich die TPF direkt vergleiche steht die 1080 Ti im Vergleich zu meinen Titan X-M auch nicht mehr so viel besser da > unterm Strich bleibt da nicht genug übrig damit sich für mich ne Neuanschaffungen lohnen würde.

Vorgesetzt keine meiner 3 Maxwell's quittiert vorzeitig den Dienst werd ich wahrscheinlich Pascal überspringen.

Gesendet von meinem XT1032 mit Tapatalk


----------



## SimonSlowfood (8. Januar 2018)

Falco schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob die Frage schon mal gestellt wurde, aber was glaubt ihr wie sicher es ist das niemand diese große Rechenleistung aus so vielen Computern anderweitig benutzt?
> LG Falco



Sehr sicher nutzt das niemand anderweitig.


----------



## Ramonx56 (9. Januar 2018)

Was ist denn da los?
NVIDIA_GPU_Cloud - Team Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats
NGC - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

Verwendet Nvidia etwa GPUs ihrer GPU Cloud zum Folden? 
Vielleicht folden diese ja im Idle...
255 Millionen Punkte an einem Tag...?
Oder steckt da eine Privatperson hinter?
Fragen über Fragen. Habt ihr zufällig mehr Informationen?


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Januar 2018)

Spannende Sache das - weiss aber auch nicht mehr


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. Januar 2018)

Oder jemand hat sich zum Spaß n paar GPUs gemietet, die eigentlich zum Mining gedacht waren,.

Was da aktuell an Rechenleistung rumsteht ist ja nicht mehr feierlich.


----------



## Nono15 (9. Januar 2018)

Bei der täglichen Rechenleistung stimme ich Chris-W201-Fan zu und würde sogar noch weitergehen, dass es sich um eine (vielleicht kleinere)  komplette Mining-Farm handelt.
Schätze mal so PI mal Daumen an die 300 - 450 Grafikkarten...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. Januar 2018)

Naja, kleine Mining-Farmen sind ja schon 4-6 Karten


----------



## brooker (10. Januar 2018)

Nono15 schrieb:


> Bei der täglichen Rechenleistung stimme ich Chris-W201-Fan zu und würde sogar noch weitergehen, dass es sich um eine (vielleicht kleinere)  komplette Mining-Farm handelt.
> Schätze mal so PI mal Daumen an die 300 - 450 Grafikkarten...



Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Die Miner bauen alles mit einer Anbindung von x1 und da wird bekanter Maßen nicht viel rumkommen. Und bei der aktuellen Lage wird niemand seine Miner mit so schlechter Ausbeute falten lassen. Ich tippe auf ein Rechenzentrum!


----------



## u78g (10. Januar 2018)

.....könnte aber auch genau das sein für was es sich ausgibt..... NGC.  Die Lederjacke hat doch letztes Jahr im August (glaube ich) Werbung für gemacht. Das ist das Rechenzentrum wo die ihre Maschienen anlernen.


----------



## Ramonx56 (11. Januar 2018)

Vielleicht haben die FAH als Benchmark genutzt, um herauszufinden ob die Kühlleistung ausreichend ist


----------



## DKK007 (12. Januar 2018)

Das einer alleine mal eben die Leistung vom gesamten PCGH-Team überbietet ist eher unrealistisch. Die Profifolder hier haben ja auch schon mehrere Karten im betrieb. 
Würde eher denken, NVidia hat seine Cloud-Gaming Plattform mal kurz für was anderes getestet. Gerade ist das Team auch wieder bei 0 Punkten am Tag. 

GeForce Now, Nvidia's cloud gaming service, begins beta testing on PC | PC Gamer


----------



## arcDaniel (12. Januar 2018)

Dann soll Nvidia ihre Server öfters testen [emoji16]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Januar 2018)

Ich  dass die Punkteserver nicht schon wieder streiken > letztes Update war ne 0-Runde.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. Januar 2018)

Mich nervt gerade eher die Preissituation bei den Grafikkarten  grummel, über 300€ für ne gtx1060, die vor Weihnachten 239€ gekostet hat :/


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Januar 2018)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ich  dass die Punkteserver nicht schon wieder streiken > letztes Update war ne 0-Runde.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - leider wieder mal


----------



## Hasestab (13. Januar 2018)

Dafür kam aber eben die erste große 11713 Wu für dieses Jahr 
Gruss


----------



## binär-11110110111 (15. Januar 2018)

Immer noch DOWN 

PC Games Hardware - Team Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

Dafür bekomme ich aber seit ein paar Tagen nur noch Project 11432 mit ner fetten Vergütung von 330K PPD.


----------



## Hasestab (15. Januar 2018)

Wie bei mir....Seid 3 Tagen nur 11xxx Projekte auf allen Karten. Es verirrt sich mal ne kleine aber sonnst läufts.

Gruss


----------



## ProfBoom (15. Januar 2018)

Das wird auch heute wohl nichts mehr mit den Stats: Feiertag in den USA.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. Januar 2018)

Solange die Punkte ordnungsgemäss gutgeschrieben werden ist doch alles im üblichen Rahmen (leider ).


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. Januar 2018)

So ein kleiner Schluckauf an Punkten gab es gerade.


----------



## Hasestab (16. Januar 2018)

Das Windows 10 regt mich auf. Alle 2-3 Tage oder auch länger startet die Kiste neu. Zu der Zeit wo im Win doof eingestellt ist.
Da kann man ja nur eine Zeit einstellen wann Updates installiert werden sollen. Oder Übersehe ich irgendwo was.
Kann ja nicht sein das die Kiste dann im Anmeldebildschirm hängt.
Passwort rausnehmen das er direkt durchstartet fällt mir noch ein.

Hab schon des Oc vom R5 1600 rausgenommen weil ich dachte die 3,8Ghz(12Std Prime) wären nicht stabil.

Gruss


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Januar 2018)

@Hasestab:
Unter "Windows-Update-Einstellungen" kannst du unter "Neustartoption" den automatischen Neustart ausschalten.


Punkteserver laufen wieder > mal schauen wie lange.


----------



## DOcean (17. Januar 2018)

PW rausnehmen ist nicht notwendig -> Windows 10 automatisch anmelden ohne Passworteingabe  Deskmodder Wiki
Macht mein Server auch, da steht aber alles im Autostart und schon ist nach einem Neustart alles wieder da...


----------



## bastian123f (17. Januar 2018)

DOcean schrieb:


> PW rausnehmen ist nicht notwendig -> Windows 10 automatisch anmelden ohne Passworteingabe  Deskmodder Wiki
> Macht mein Server auch, da steht aber alles im Autostart und schon ist nach einem Neustart alles wieder da...


Seit der Version 1709 ist das auch nicht notwendig. Ich weiß nicht, wie es mit dem Foldingprogramm ist, aber man kann jetzt alle Daten der User durchladen lassen.

Wenn ich meinen Gaming Rig einschalte, dann geh ich noch schnell was trinken. Wenn ich mich einlogge, dann ist Steam, Origin und MSI Afterburner schon durchgeladen und auf dem Desktop.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. Januar 2018)

Kann man Folding nicht ans Service laden lassen?


----------



## Research (17. Januar 2018)

Oder Autostart?
(Ganz Oldschool.)

Oder per Script.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. Januar 2018)

Autostart udn Skripte gehen ja erst nach dem Anmelden, Services werden mit dem PC gestartet, ohne Anmeldung


----------



## nfsgame (17. Januar 2018)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Autostart udn Skripte gehen ja erst nach dem Anmelden, Services werden mit dem PC gestartet, ohne Anmeldung


Funktioniert auch - für CPU-Clients. GPU-Clients können nicht als Service gestartet werden.


----------



## JayTea (17. Januar 2018)

Ich habe mir heute einen neuen Aluhut gebastelt und nebenbei das neuste BIOS-Update gegen Spectre 2 gemacht. (Alle OC-Einstellungen natürlich wieder neu setzen müssen, genauso wie die Lüfterkurven! )
Jetzt ne WU testen und schauen, ob das System noch stabil ist!


----------



## JayTea (17. Januar 2018)

Wenn die ganze Hardware, welche für das beknackte Mining von irgendwelchen Kryptowährungen eingesetzt wird, doch mal für F@h rechnen würde!!  (...dann wären Stanfords Server leergefegt! )


----------



## bastian123f (17. Januar 2018)

JayTea schrieb:


> Wenn die ganze Hardware, welche für das beknackte Mining von irgendwelchen Kryptowährungen eingesetzt wird, doch mal für F@h rechnen würde!!  (...dann wären Stanfords Server leergefegt! )


Die Kurse gehen runter. Vielleicht haben wir bald Glück und können günstige Modelle ergattern


----------



## alexk94 (17. Januar 2018)

bastian123f schrieb:


> Die Kurse gehen runter. Vielleicht haben wir bald Glück und können günstige Modelle ergattern



Manche mehr, andere weniger. Zwischen -16% bis -35 % sind die Kurse  gefallen. Sehr krass ist es bei BitConnect -94% innerhalb einer kurzen Zeit. Hoffentlich bleibt das auch so. 
Kryptowahrungen: Bitcoin, Ethereum und Co. mit massivem Wertverlust - ComputerBase

Woran erkenne ich eine Minning-Karte(nicht die Sondermodelle)? Plane mir ne gebrauchte RX 480 im Referenz-Design für meine RX 570, da diese einen Lüfterschaden hat und zurück gehen wird, zu holen. Alte raus, neue rein, dann ca. 2 Jahre Ruhe und dann ein Komplettaustausch des PC`s.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. Januar 2018)

Bitconnect bleibt so, der rest wohl eher nein.

Ich brauche das Mining noch zum erminen von genug Cryptos für weitere Karten für F@H 

Edit:

Lie lage bei den Cryptos hat sich, gegenüber gestern am Tiefpunkt, deutlich entspannt, das Thema Mining wird also weiterhin den GPU-Markt beeinflussen.


----------



## bastian123f (18. Januar 2018)

Hi. Habe gestern mal den Client zum Testen von Taktraten und der Temperatur auf meinen PC installiert.

Ich habe die Lüfter meiner Fury auf 50% gestellt. 
Normal ist ins Spielen bei 1060MHz Schluss. Deswegen läuft sie immer bei 1040MHz.
Beim Test gestern habe ich den Takt immer weiter erhöht. Am Schluss war ich bei 1100MHz. Da habe ich ihn erstmal vorsichtshalber gelassen, da ich nicht weiß, welche Anzeichen der Client macht, wenn er instabil wir. 

Nunja. Der PC war noch stabil und die Karte lief auf 52°C.

*Woran erkenne ich, dass der Client instabil wird?
*
*Habt ihr auch ähnlich Erfahrungen, dass die Karte im Client einen höheren Takt schafft, als in Spielen (bei guter Kühlung) ?
*
 Ich möchte natürlich so viel aus meinen anderen Karten holen, wie es geht. (Wenn die Teile endlich mal da sind)


----------



## JayTea (18. Januar 2018)

@Alex: die Mining-Karten sind ja in der Regel über PCIe x1 angebunden. Vielleicht sieht man da entsprechende Spuren am Anschluss!? (Bzw auch keine “Abnutzung“ über alle Kontakte.)

@bastian: wenn der Takt der Karte zu hoch ist bzw sie instabil wird, tauchen Fehlermeldungen im Log auf. Solang du die nicht hast, ist alles gut.
Und das sich die GPU in Spielen anders verhält als beim Folding, ist normal.


----------



## bastian123f (18. Januar 2018)

JayTea schrieb:


> @bastian: wenn der Takt der Karte zu hoch ist bzw sie instabil wird, tauchen Fehlermeldungen im Log auf. Solang du die nicht hast, ist alles gut.
> Und das sich die GPU in Spielen anders verhält als beim Folding, ist normal.



Vielen Danke.
 Ja aber ich hätte eher gedacht, dass ich runter gehen muss mit dem Takt, da sie sonst zu warm wird.

Im Log gab es keine Meldungen. Also kann ich ja noch ein paar MHz raufgehen. In der Tabelle stehen auch Furys mit 1150-1160 MHz teilweise.
Bei meiner Karte weiß ich nur, dass ab 1160 MHz mein Windows instabil wird. Ich probiere heute Abend mal mit 5 MHz Schritten weiter, ob ich vielleicht sogar die 1150 schaffe.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. Januar 2018)

Jay, nein, siehst du nicht, wenn die entsprechenden Riser benutzt werden.
Außerdem ist die Frage bei Mining-Karten zu gestatten, ob das schlechter oder besser für die Karten ist.

Für den Lüfter sicher schlechter, weil der dauerhaft läuft, der dürfte also schon einiges seiner Lebenszeit eingebüßt haben.

Die Karte Selbst? Eher unkritischer. Durch die dauerbelastung entsteht eine geringere Belastung von Löststellen, die eigentlich am ehesten ein Problem sind bei GPUs. Die mögen dauernd heiß/kalt nicht so.
Das zählt also quasi wie Folding im Dauereinsatz


----------



## JayTea (18. Januar 2018)

Aber ein Riser steckt doch am PCIe-Anschluss, oder? Dann kann man da doch vielleicht einen Unterschied sehen? 

Du hast natürlich recht, denn ich würde auch lieber eine Mining-Karte kaufen, die wohlmöglich auf Effizienz getrimmt war, als eine Gamer-Karte, bei der ohne Rücksicht auf Verschleiß jeder FPS rausgequetscht wurde.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. Januar 2018)

Ich mach nachher mal Bilder von meinen Risern, die haben nen 16x Fuß für die GPU, daher sehe ich da eher Probleme das zu erkennen, außerdem kann eine Mining.Karte auch mal zu Testzwecken in nem 16x Slot gesteckt haben, und schon erkennst du das nicht mehr, auch wenn da zeitweise nur 1x Kontakte dran waren.


----------



## bastian123f (18. Januar 2018)

JayTea schrieb:


> Du hast natürlich recht, denn ich würde auch lieber eine Mining-Karte kaufen, die wohlmöglich auf Effizienz getrimmt war, als eine Gamer-Karte, bei der ohne Rücksicht auf Verschleiß jeder FPS rausgequetscht wurde.



So bin ich auch eingestellt. Die laufen meistens mit weniger Takt bei etwas mehr Lüfterdrehzahlen und wurden undervoltet.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. Januar 2018)

Weniger Takt nicht wirklich, eher mehr, aber bei 60-65%PT und mit weniger Spannung, ja 

Hab das Bild kurz gemacht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Man erkennt die Kontakte glaub ganz gut.


----------



## nfsgame (18. Januar 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nochmal nen Brikett nachgelegt...


----------



## brooker (20. Januar 2018)

... liebes Team, aufgepasst, ab 04.02.2018 wird wieder großes von uns vollbracht: *"Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018"*

Bitte diesen Thread ordentlich pushen, damit er auf der Main oben bleibt. Bitte aber dabei die Regel beachten.

Gute Nachrichten: *PCGH wird die Aktion wieder mit Beiträgen auf der Main, einem Gewinnspiel und einem Beitrag in der Printed unterstützen. *


----------



## arcDaniel (20. Januar 2018)

Danke für die Erinnerung, dann werde ich meine EVGA.Bucks erst nach der Aktion erfalten


----------



## Hasestab (21. Januar 2018)

Hi Leute...
Ich würde gerne für den Faltevent noch 2 gtx 760 in Betrieb nehmen. Eine 2.0 ×8 und eine ×4.
Ich müsste dazu eine komplett über Molex Adapter anbinden. Das habe ich bis jetzt vermeiden können.
Mein Netzteil 750 Watt ist mit dem Bulli 4,7Ghz und 
der 980  und der Wasserkühlung (lt5) samt etlichen Lüftern bei 340Watt.
Eine könnte ich über Pci-e Stecker anbinden.
Wenn ich die Molex über 2 Stränge verteile müsste es das doch tun ohne das Netzteil in die ewigen Jagdgründe zu schicken?

Wie sind da so eure Erkenntnisse? 

Gruss Hase


----------



## nfsgame (21. Januar 2018)

Hatte die 1080 jetzt die ersten beiden Tage komplett über Molexadapter laufen, eben auf drei Schienen verteilt (8+6). Das gute Seasonic lebt noch. Inzwischen hab ich auch mal den Beutel mit den Kabeln gefunden .


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. Januar 2018)

Die 760 sollte ja eher sparsam sein, da sehe ich kein massives Problem.

Das ist bei etwa 120-140W Karten in meinen Augen nicht massiv kritisch, wenn auch nicht schön.


----------



## Hasestab (21. Januar 2018)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Die 760 sollte ja eher sparsam sein, da sehe ich kein massives Problem.
> 
> Das ist bei etwa 120-140W Karten in meinen Augen nicht massiv kritisch, wenn auch nicht schön.



Eine Karte hat 2×6pin plus slot sind doch mehr wie 140 Watt? 
Oder liege ich falsch?
Weiß gerade nicht was die Verbraucht. 

Gruss


----------



## DOcean (21. Januar 2018)

Nur weil die die Anschlüsse hat, heißt das ja nicht das sie das auch verbraucht...
am sichersten selber messen (mit einem 230V Mesgerät NT Eingang und dann den Unterschied beobachten zwischen idle und voller GPU Last)


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. Januar 2018)

Anschlüsse =/= Realverbrauch 

Edit:
Meine beiden MSI GeForce GTX 960 Gaming 2G haben beide je einen 8-Pin.
Die Karten laufen bei mir mit etwa 80W komplettverbrauch je Karte


----------



## wait (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*

Jetzt gebe ich meinen Senf auch noch dazu.

Ich habe, wie wahrscheinlich schon bemerkt, meine Faltaktivitäten etwas ausgelagert.
  Falte momentan unter einem anderen Namen.

Auf der Kiste läuft der 390.65 Treiber und ich habe nichts negatives feststellen können.


----------



## arcDaniel (23. Januar 2018)

Hier einfach nur ein kleiner Gedankengang von mir:

Sind wir Falter eigentlich besser als die Miner?

Ich glaube so langsam, das Grundprinzip vom Mining und der Cryptocurrency verstanden zu haben. Grob wird die Rechenleistung genutzt um die Buchhaltung der Währung zu erledigen. Je mehr man “mitarbeitet”, je mehr kann man Einheiten der entsprechenden Währung erhalten und anschliessend mit der Währung handeln. Die Miner stellen sozusagen eine Zentralbank dar. Ist dies so grob richtig?

So gesehen unterscheidet sich F@H und Mining schon mal im primär Ziel. Zum einen eine stabile Währung zu schaffen und sich zu bereichern, zum anderen bei der Forschung von Heilmitteln zu helfen.

Durch das Punktesystem vom F@H wird ein Erfolgsgefühl produziert, wenn man sich in der Rangliste hocharbeitet. Auch wenn für viele die Forschung im Vordergrund steht, so werden die wenigsten leugnen, dass das Punktesystem doch einen gewissen Antrieb erzeugt.

Natürlich fühlt man sich auch besser, zu wissen, dass man dabei etwas Gutes für die Allgemeinheit tut.

Miner haben als Ziel sich Finanziell zu bereichern und eben durch mehr Geld, sich ein einfacheres Leben zu ermöglichen und so sich besser zu fühlen.

Beides hat eigentlich immer als Ziel, dass wir uns besser fühlen. Eigentlich sollten wir alles im Leben tun um uns besser zu fühlen. Ob die Arbeit, das Hobby oder sonst was, ob dies nun direkt oder indirekt zu diesem Wohlsein führt spielt dabei keine Rolle.

Was wir Falter aber mit den Minern gemeinsam haben ist, dass wir hauptsächlich Grafikkarten der Sparte Gaming in Anspruch nehmen um unsere Aufgabe zu erfüllen.

Wer von uns hat nicht schon Grafikkarten gekauft nur um besser/effizienter 24/7 falten zu können. Wessen Grafikkarten verbringen nicht fast ihre ganze Lebenszeit mit Falten?

So gesehen, nehmen auch wir den Gamern ihre Hardware weg und auch wenn in nur einem sehr kleineren Ausmass als bei den Minern, tragen wir dazu bei, dass die Preise steigen. Oder etwa nicht?

Alleine hier im Team, wieviel High-End Grafikkarten falten 24/7?




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. Januar 2018)

Bei mir keine


----------



## SimonSlowfood (23. Januar 2018)

Bei mir nur eine 1050Ti


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Januar 2018)

Ich zitiere und antworte gleichzeitig 



arcDaniel schrieb:


> Hier einfach nur ein kleiner Gedankengang von mir:
> 
> Sind wir Falter eigentlich besser als die Miner?
> 
> ...



Was man - so denke ich - nicht ausser Acht lassen sollte - wir sind (trotz allem) immer auch Gamer
Das Forum hier ist voll von Fragen betreffend "darf ich das Falten unterbrechen um zu spielen" und/oder Ähnliches

Meine beiden "Spitzenteile" (hab sie ja grad vorgestellt) falten *AUCH* - wenn ich nicht damit spiele


----------



## JayTea (23. Januar 2018)

Für mich ist der wesentliche Unterschied der, dass beim Mining das Rechnen nur als Nachweis gilt, *dass* etwas berechnet wurde (proof of work). Der eigentliche "Inhalt" dieser Berechnung ist dabei ziemlich belanglos!
Beim Folding habe ich aber konkrete Ergebnisse von der Rechenarbeit, die einen Mehrwert darstellen.
Ich berechne nicht nur irgendeinen Zahlenquatsch, um etwas berechnet zu haben sondern ich berechne wirklich etwas, das einen Wert hat; nämlich das Grundlagenwissen im Bereich der Proteine.


----------



## bastian123f (23. Januar 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Hier einfach nur ein kleiner Gedankengang von mir:
> 
> Sind wir Falter eigentlich besser als die Miner?
> 
> ...



Ich finde schon, dass wir "besser" sind. Wir spenden ja unsere Rechenleistung an die Wissenschaft, anstatt sie für Kryptowährungen zu verwenden. 

Der Stromverbrauch ist schon sehr schade. Allerdings sollte es auch nicht sein, dass die Leute von Stanford mit einem Rechenschieber dasitzen. 
Ich hoffe sehr, dass es dadurch gute Erkenntnisse gibt und wir dabei geholfen haben.

Man darf aber auch nicht vergessen, dass manche sogar die Energiekosten für Folding durch Mining finanzieren. Sind das dann schlechte Folder? 

Ich muss meinen Strom selber zahlen. Deswegen werde ich bald nur ab und zu den Rechner laufen lassen und während den Faltwochen. 
Trotz meines jungen Alters von 21 Jahren habe ich schon ein paar Menschen wegen Krebs verloren und auch an Alzheimer. Das ist für mich sehr grausam. Und durch das Forum bin ich aufs Folding gestoßen und möchte zumindest mit ein wenig Rechenleistung beitragen.

Und trotz des Foldings bin ich noch Gamer und kaufe auch meine Karten nach meinen Gamingansprüchen.


----------



## Ramonx56 (23. Januar 2018)

Momentan sind 50% aller Folder auch Miner. Glaubt ihr nicht?
Überzeugt euch selber: Folding @ Home Teams Overall Rank - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats
Find ich jetzt nichts verwerfliches dran. Mache momentan selber ein kleines Kryptowährungs - Adventure. Einfach um das alles ein wenig kennen zu lernen.
Das bei manch anderer Währung Strom "verschwendet wird"... ja das finde ich schon in irgend einer Art und Weise unmoralisch...

Mine gerade mit 2 GTX 1070 und einer 1080TI. Keine Angst... bald wird auch wieder gefoldet. Nur ertappe ich mich immer wieder dabei, dass ich mir überlege ins Curecoin Team zu wechseln.
Einfach um noch mehr folden zu können. Denn mir geht es in erster Linie darum, die Wissenschaft voran zu treiben.
Die "kleine" Kooperation zwischen Brooker und mir bleibt davon aber unangetastet. Kleine Hardwarespende für neue FoPaSa's. 
Das wird als erstes abgehakt. Dann wird meine CPU endlich mal geköpft. 
Danach muss  ich noch ein paar Umbauarbeiten in meiner Wohnung vornehmen.
Und dann gibts endlich eine Vorstellung meiner Systeme. Wie es dann weiter geht sehen wir dann. 
(Habe momentan sehr viele Baustellen... also nehmt es mir nicht böse )


----------



## JayTea (23. Januar 2018)

Also in Deutschland lohnt sich das Minen wegen der hohen Strompreise als Privatperson doch kaum, oder? Geschweige denn, dass man damit etwas anderes, teures wie Folding finanzieren kann!? 
Habe gehört, dass das Handeln mit Coins (deutlich) effektiver ist, als selbst langwierig rechnen zu lassen und welche abzugreifen!?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. Januar 2018)

Das kommt drauf an was du womit hashst.

Generell lohnt es eher mit effizienten Karten, ...
Spätestens wenn man allerdings mit Gewerbeanneldung usw. Mined, was ratsam ist, wirds fix wirklich mehr zu nen Hobby, ...

Mit 4 GTX 1070 Ti kommt man nach Strom und Umsatzsteuer auf etwa 800€ zu versteuernden Gewinn wobei da dann keine Steuern mehr anfallen, afaik, da unter 25.xxx€
Da gebe ich aber keine Gewähr drauf, dass das richtig gerechnet ist.

Wenn man allerdings die Umsatzsteuer nicht rechnet bliebe natürlich deutlich mehr.


Hüpft der Kurs hoch, oder fällt die Diff sieht es anders aus.

Wenn man das also nur sporadisch nutzt, um ein paar Euro für die Stromrechnung gegen Mined, dürfte das eher rechnerisch passen.
Blöd nur, dass das FA Miner als Unternehmer sieht. Und Steuerhinterziehung ist auch ein Thema wo unser Staat keinen Spaß versteht.

Das Thema ist einfach extrem komplex.


----------



## DOcean (24. Januar 2018)

und es kommt immer drauf an ob die HW schon da ist oder extra dafür gekauft werden muss... die Gaming Maschine sind meist eh schon da, die also in Ihrer "Freizeit" noch bißchen was rechnen lassen stört da nicht weiter (bis auf Stromkosten)


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. Januar 2018)

Selbst wenn Folder die Hardware dafür extra kaufen, so wie ich meine 1070ti.
Das sind Stückzahlen, die würden keinem Auffallen, selbst wenn er 10 Stück kauft nicht, da das so extrem selten wäre.
Miner bauen ja aber Regelmäßig aus, und das in größerem Maße.
Und dank der steigenden Difficulty erzeugt mehr Rechenleistung den Bedarf für noch mehr Rechenleistung.


----------



## Hasestab (24. Januar 2018)

Hi Leute
Ich bin für die Faltwoche noch ein wenig Hardware am fit machen.
Leider hab ich da ein Problem mit der Gpu Anbindung
Hat einer ne Idee warum auf einem As Rock Extreme 4 (970) Pascale Gpus in den ×16 Slots nur mit PCI-E 1.1 angebunden werden?
Habe jetzt 3 Gtx 10 getestet alle mit den gleichen Problem. Weder einzeln noch im Dualbetrieb. Der untere ×4 Slot funktioniert auch mit Gtx 10 und Pci-e 2.0.
Eine 980 760 560 laufen aber Problemlos auf den Slots.
Bios und Treiber sind aktuell hoffe ich und es läuft Win7 64bit.

Gruss


----------



## DOcean (24. Januar 2018)

auch jedes Mal unter Last geguckt? im Idle fällt die Anbindung zurück zum Stromsparen


----------



## Hasestab (24. Januar 2018)

DOcean schrieb:


> auch jedes Mal unter Last geguckt? im Idle fällt die Anbindung zurück zum Stromsparen



Natürlich..... !

Gpu-z sagt : Pci-e 1.1×16@1.1×8 oder halt x16 im Singlebetrieb.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. Januar 2018)

neuestes BIOS auf dem Board? Bei 1366 gibts einige GTX 10er die nicht laufen wollen, scheint also was mit dem PCI-Gen Protokoll zu sein.


----------



## Nono15 (24. Januar 2018)

Hasestab schrieb:


> Hat einer ne Idee warum auf einem As Rock Extreme 4 (970) Pascale Gpus in den ×16 Slots nur mit PCI-E 1.1 angebunden werden?
> Habe jetzt 3 Gtx 10 getestet alle mit den gleichen Problem. Weder einzeln noch im Dualbetrieb. Der untere ×4 Slot funktioniert auch mit Gtx 10 und Pci-e 2.0.
> Eine 980 760 560 laufen aber Problemlos auf den Slots.
> Bios und Treiber sind aktuell hoffe ich und es läuft Win7 64bit.



Hi,
ich nehme an die Energieeinstellungen in Windows haste geprüft? Nicht dass der PCIe auf maximaler Energieeinsparung läuft...
Das aktuellste Bios ist übrigens das 2.80 von August 2015.

Ich hab das Asrock 970 Extreme 3 mit einem PCIe2.0x16 und einem PCIe 2.0x16@2.0x4, und bisher laufen dort alle Pascal´s in full speed (vorher die GTX1060, jetzt die GTX1070, auch zusammen mit der GTX1050TI ).
Komisch


----------



## Hasestab (24. Januar 2018)

Ok. Danke. 
Hab jetzt schon mehrmals versucht gewechselt.
Ich kanns mir nicht erklären.
Naja wenn die anderen Karten ja problemlos laufen, kanns ja eigendlich nicht an den Energieeinstellungen im Win liegen . Es läuft ja nur die Gtx 10 Serie nicht.
Ich muss Morgen nochmal schauen. 

Gruss


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Januar 2018)

Welcher Treiber ??


----------



## Hasestab (25. Januar 2018)

Der neueste Gpu Treiber und für das Board gibt's da ja nur den All in 1 Treiber.

Meinst ich soll mal ältere Gpu Treiber testen?


----------



## brooker (25. Januar 2018)

... 372.70 hat bei mir auf allen, auch alten Boards immer funktioniert. Nimm den mal. Ich tippe aber auch auf die Energieeinstellungen für den PCI-Slot.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. Januar 2018)

Der 372er läuft noch nicht mit ner 1070Ti, oder?


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Januar 2018)

Nein, der erste Treiber für die *Ti* ist der 388.13


----------



## brooker (25. Januar 2018)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Nein, der erste Treiber für die *Ti* ist der 388.13



... sorry, überlesen


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. Januar 2018)

Hase hat nicht geschrieben, ob es 1070Ti sind, aber es könnten welche sein, und dann würde das mit dem 372er nicht klappen


----------



## brooker (25. Januar 2018)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Hase hat nicht geschrieben, ob es 1070Ti sind, aber es könnten welche sein, und dann würde das mit dem 372er nicht klappen



... ok, Kommando zurück, nix mit sorry! Mensch Markus!


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. Januar 2018)

Woher kennst du meinen zweiten Vornamen?


----------



## brooker (25. Januar 2018)

... das kommentiere ich jetzt nicht!


----------



## Hasestab (25. Januar 2018)

Ah stimmt. Es geht nur um 2× 1060 3 Gb die ich mir von einem IT Bekannten geliehen habe. 
Das Board und Fx Cpu habe ich noch hier.
An den Energieeinstellungen lag es nicht. Habe jetzt auch den ersten für die Karte und die empfohlenen Treiber getestet ...gleiche Ergebnis. Vielleicht hat das Board ja en Knacks.

 Jetzt muss ich mit was einfallen lassen ...Dann lasse ich auf dem Extreme 4 nur die 760 laufen und die 2 1060 muss ich in die kleinen i3 2120 OEM Kisten reinbasteln die noch im Keller stehen.  AnHardware soll es nicht liegen!

Allerdings hat einer nur 7× Sata Anschlüsse und keine Molex? Netzteile sind jeweils 420Watt auf 12V+
Mal schauen ob sich da was machen lässt. Ich teste das dann mit der 560ti und wenns läuft bau ich die 1060er ein.

Ansonsten Pech gehabt!.

Gruss


----------



## brooker (25. Januar 2018)

... *DAUMENDRÜCK*


----------



## FlyingPC (26. Januar 2018)

Werde die nächsten Tage bis zum Event nochmal pausieren, da mir meine Grafikkarte derzeit noch zu warm wird. Deswegen warte ich auf zwei gerade bestellte Lüfter und dann kann es weitergehen.


----------



## alexk94 (27. Januar 2018)

Jemand in der Nähe von Leipzig?
Hier gibts gute Preise für GK.

Dreamhack: Grafikkarten mit vernunftigen Preisen zur LAN in Leipzig - ComputerBase


----------



## Nono15 (27. Januar 2018)

alexk94 schrieb:


> Jemand in der Nähe von Leipzig?
> Hier gibts gute Preise für GK.
> 
> Dreamhack: Grafikkarten mit vernunftigen Preisen zur LAN in Leipzig - ComputerBase



War heute dort, aber es gibt nur 1 Grafikkarte / Person (ist auch so ausgeschildert). Die Preise sind aber echt der Hammer. Wenn ich nicht schon letztes Jahr meine MSI GTX1070TI gekauft hätte, wäre eine davon meine gewesen 
Ne MSI GTX1080 für unter 600 wäre noch was gewesen, hätte meine GTX1070 im Folding-PC ersetzen können, aber 2 teure GraKa´s innerhalb kürzester Zeit geht nicht. Ich muss a bissel langsam tun, meine Zahnarztrechnung kommt auch noch 
Die MSI GTX1070TI waren übrigens heute sofort vergriffen, gabs für unter 500 
Hab das mit den Preisen leider vorab nicht mitbekommen, und den Post von Dir habe ich gerade eben erst gelesen -  sonst hätte ich Brooker gefragt ob ich eine für FoPaSa besorgen soll - sorry


----------



## Ramonx56 (27. Januar 2018)

Habe mich gerade mit Brooker kurzgeschlossen. 
Wenn du eine preiswerte GTX 1080 im Dual Slot Design ergattern kannst, wäre das tatsächlich was für eine FoPaSa.
Falls diese auch ausverkauft sind, tut es auch eine GTX 1070.


----------



## alexk94 (27. Januar 2018)

Ramonx56 schrieb:


> Habe mich gerade mit Brooker kurzgeschlossen.
> Wenn du eine preiswerte GTX 1080 im Dual Slot Design ergattern kannst, wäre das tatsächlich was für eine FoPaSa.
> Falls diese auch ausverkauft sind, tut es auch eine GTX 1070.



Sorry, das geht nicht mehr. War nur heute dort. Den Link hätte ich besser schon gestern posten sollen. 

@ Nono15: Wann wars du denn da? Ich war ab ca. 11.00 dort. Eine "lauchartige" Person mit einen Cap, wo AWEBA rauf stand, das war ich.


----------



## Falco (27. Januar 2018)

Hat jemand zufällig ein Sockel G2 Prozessor ab Intel Core i7-2860QM?? XD 

Ich habe einen Asus A93S Leptop mit nem i7 2670QM und den habe ich nun für F@H auseinander gebaut, weil ich ihn sowieso nicht für andere Zwecke brauche und nutze.

Zurzeit habe ich den Google Chrome Clienten am laufen und die CPU macht knapp 9800 PPD bei 65°C, 66 Watt und 2,5GHz.

Wollte gern noch über die 10000 kommen bei gleichem Stromverbrauch und deswegen neue CPU.

LG


----------



## Nono15 (27. Januar 2018)

alexk94 schrieb:


> @ Nono15: Wann wars du denn da? Ich war ab ca. 11.00 dort. Eine "lauchartige" Person mit einen Cap, wo AWEBA rauf stand, das war ich.



Hi alexk94: ich war zwischen 10:30 und 16:00. Hab Dir ne PN geschickt


----------



## brooker (27. Januar 2018)

@Falco: ich leider nein.


----------



## Falco (27. Januar 2018)

ein i7 2860QM kostet auf Ebay 120€.... :-/

besser wäre es ein Pcie Adapter zu kaufen für 38€ und noch eine gebrauchte 750Ti/950/960... kommt man auch auf den selben preis und hat aber wesentlich mehr PPD.

Was würdet Ihr machen?

Die Laptop Hardware ist schon sehr effizient und ich würde gern was daraus machen. Immerhin verbraucht das System ( i7 2670QM,6GB DDR3,540MGT,120GB SSD) im Idle 15-20 Watt.

LG


----------



## foldinghomealone (28. Januar 2018)

@Falco: Ich seh überhaupt nicht, dass da irgendwas effizient wäre...


----------



## brooker (28. Januar 2018)

@Falco: ich könnte Dir mir einem Asrock 85 Board mit i3 aushelfen, wenn es was für Dich bringt.


----------



## Falco (28. Januar 2018)

Hi. 
Findet ihr das nicht gut? Ich könnte für 25€ eine Zotac 750er 2GB bekommen und dazu nur noch den PCie 8x Adapter für 38€.
Ich wäre bei knapp über 60€ und könnte meine alte Laptop Hardware noch für einen guten Zweck benutzen. 
Würde vllt damit eine Punktzahl um die 40000 PPD erreichen, bei vllt 70Watt max.
Aber darum geht es mir ja nicht unbedingt.
Ich bin ein Bastler und will gern alte Komponeten wieder verwenden.

LG

@brooker: was denkst du was dein Asrock Board mit i3 im idel verbaucht?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (28. Januar 2018)

Im idle liegt 1150 gut eingestellt unter 20w.


----------



## Hasestab (28. Januar 2018)

Wieviel Stromanschlüsse hat die 750, wie möchtest du die mit Strom versorgen?

Edit.. Da gibt es wohl auch welche wo nur über Pci-e versorgt werden.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (28. Januar 2018)

Da gibts nur sehr wenige die überhaupt n 6-Pin haben, die Karte hat ab werk normal keine 60W PT


----------



## Hasestab (28. Januar 2018)

Ah ok. 

Jetzt bin ich neugierig geworden!!!
Kann man bei Falco seinem Projekt auch eine Grafikkarte mit Stromanschluss und separatem Netzteil zum laufen bekommen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (28. Januar 2018)

Ja, das Prinzip ist immer gleich, du musst mindestens eine PCIe Lane, z.B. aus nem PCIe Slot nach draußen führen, dort wird n externes GPU-Case mit nem PCIe Riser verwendet.
Stromanschluss müsste dann sowohl am Riser als auch ggf. zusätzlich an den PCIe Strombuchsrn der Grafikkarte angebracht werden.

Allerdings lohnt es wohl für F@H kaum, das so zu machen, denn die GPU kann selbst bei ner 750er mehr, wenn der PCIe breiter ist.


----------



## Schussmann (28. Januar 2018)

Mahlzeit ihr Folder,

habe eben was bei Ebay gefunden. Wahnsinn was der Mininghype für Blüten und meiner Meinung nach auch Betrüger/Abzocker auf den Plan ruft.

ratking_cole auf eBay


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (28. Januar 2018)

Also das ist weder neu noch echter Be.tr.ug, denn es steht in der Beschreibung.
Wer nicht lesen kann/will, da ist denen nicht zu helfen.


----------



## Schussmann (28. Januar 2018)

ja ne ist klar aber so hab ich es noch nicht gelesen/gesehen
und wenn mann mal vom normalen Bürger ausgeht und der mal eben nur in der Suche liest ist das schon mehr als nur fragwürdig.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (28. Januar 2018)

Das sowieso, und natürlich macht die aktuelle Situation um GPUs da die Leute noch “blinder“, aber rechtlich leider einwandfrei


----------



## Hasestab (28. Januar 2018)

Ich hab das mit meiner 760 (Morpheuskühler) Anfangs getestet. Von c2d 1,8Ghz über FX ×4 ×8 ×16 bis Ryzen ×4 ×8×16 . 
Sogar mit einem N68 Gs 4 fx Mainboard und Pci-e 1.1 ×16 .
Mindestens immer 89k bis 94k ppd !

Aktuell hab ich keinen Platz für sie weil auf dem Ryzen hab ich Bluescreens mit der und den anderen beiden Monstern! Pascale und Kepler mag sich wohl nicht so.

Gruss


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (28. Januar 2018)

Ja 4x, aber 1x?

Edut, das teste ist die Tage mal, dann kann die 750 in den Homeserver, parallel zu den beiden 1060.


----------



## Falco (28. Januar 2018)

Meine Laptop-Hardware ist ja komplett in ein neues Gehäuse eingebaut.

Für die neue Grafikkarte will ich diesen Adapter nutzen : V8.0 EXP GDC Laptop External Independent Karte fur Beast Dock Mini PCI-E AC774  | eBay

Das Wifi Modul ist schon entfernt, damit ich diesen Adapter anschließen kann. ( WLAN läuft dann über USB Stick )

Dann noch ein seperates Netzteil an den Adapter anschließen, Grafikkarte drauf stecken und schon läuft der kleine Falter ( hoffe ich....  )

LG


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (28. Januar 2018)

Schon, nur ist das nicht nennenswert effizienter als n Haswell-Desktop  die Effizienz kommt ja hier durch die GPU.


----------



## Falco (28. Januar 2018)

Nö, das stimmt.

Aber vlllt kann ich nochwas optimieren.

Stelle mir schon vor die CPU besser einzustellen, 3GB Riegel + SSD ausbauen und das Betreibssystem auf einen USB-Stick installieren.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (28. Januar 2018)

Dann viel spaß


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Januar 2018)

Falco schrieb:


> SSD ausbauen und das Betreibssystem auf einen USB-Stick installieren.


SSD drinn lassen > USB bremst F@H, speziell am Schluss wird reichlich Daten geschrieben und da verliert man einiges an Zeit,

Hinzukommt mehr als nur zum kurz testen oder ne Faltaktion würde ich keinen USB-Stick verwenden > nach ein paar Monaten quttiert dir der Stick den Dienst (wurde hier schon getestet mit Linux OS). 

Wenn USB dann HDD (USB-SSD kannst gleich die alte drin lassen)


----------



## Falco (28. Januar 2018)

Auch unter USB 3.0 starke einbrüche? 
Hm schade...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (28. Januar 2018)

Der Stick altert extrem und die Schreiblast wird bei 3.0 nicht besser.


----------



## brooker (29. Januar 2018)

... das *Gewinnspiel* wurde veröffentlich und es ist wieder eine GTX 1060 als Hauptgewinn ausgeschrieben. Schaut doch bitte mal vorbei und bewertet die News damit sie in den oberen Rängen bleibt. Ganz wichtig, meldet Euch bitte für das Gewinnspiel an. Danke.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. Januar 2018)

brooker schrieb:


> ... das *Gewinnspiel* wurde veröffentlich und es ist wieder eine GTX 1060 als Hauptgewinn ausgeschrieben. Schaut doch bitte mal vorbei und bewertet die News damit sie in den oberen Rängen bleibt. Ganz wichtig, meldet Euch bitte für das Gewinnspiel an. Danke.


Bei mir hält sich die Vorfreude in Grenzen:


> 2.2 (Wir prüfen aktuell, ob auch  ein Versand in die Schweiz möglich ist und  werden die  Teilnahmebedingungen entsprechend aktualisieren.)


Wo soll jetzt das Problem liegen? > Ging doch das letzte Mal auch.


----------



## brooker (29. Januar 2018)

... Alex, Spannung bis zum Schluss!  Alles wird gut!°


----------



## Rarek (29. Januar 2018)

ah, der Brooker wieder mit der PM Welle 

allerdings muss ioch dieses Jahr wohl passen, da ich schon die nächste nachzahlung strom von meinem ersten Gehalt zahlen muss... (hocke bei muttern momentan und ihr verbrauch hat sich seit meinem hier wohnen verdreifacht  )


----------



## brooker (29. Januar 2018)

Rarek schrieb:


> ... (hocke bei muttern momentan und ihr verbrauch hat sich seit meinem hier wohnen verdreifacht  )



Du machst Sachen


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. Januar 2018)

Ca. 5200kWh letztes Jahr bei mir


----------



## DOcean (30. Januar 2018)

@brooker
Ich bekomme dein "Spam" doppelt, einmal reicht


----------



## bastian123f (30. Januar 2018)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wo soll jetzt das Problem liegen? > Ging doch das letzte Mal auch.



Hast du vielleicht Bekannte/Freunde über der Grenze? Dann könnte man die Grafikkarte im Notfall zu denen liefern und danach weiter zu dir schicken, oder du holst sie ab.

Edit: Hab mich auch angemeldet. Hoffe auf eine Tastatur oder Maus. Mit der Rechenleistung von euch kann ich nicht mithalten.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. Januar 2018)

bastian123f schrieb:


> Hast du vielleicht Bekannte/Freunde über der Grenze? Dann könnte man die Grafikkarte im Notfall zu denen liefern und danach weiter zu dir schicken, oder du holst sie ab.
> 
> Edit: Hab mich auch angemeldet. Hoffe auf eine Tastatur oder Maus. Mit der Rechenleistung von euch kann ich nicht mithalten.


Hinbekommen dass mans im Falle eines Gewinns erhält ist nicht das Problem > ich verstehs nur gerade nicht warum es dieses mal ein Problem sein soll da es bei der letzten Faltaktion ging.

Ps.:
Auch wenn ich aktuell auf Teamplatz 3 rumgeistere, hab ich schon meine Zweifel ob ich es überhaupt unter die Top 20 schaffe.

Gesendet von meinem XT1032 mit Tapatalk


----------



## bastian123f (30. Januar 2018)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich aktuell auf Teamplatz 3 rumgeistere, hab ich schon meine Zweifel ob ich es überhaupt unter die Top 20 schaffe.



Oman. Was kommen denn da für Granaten? 
Ich glaube, ich sollte mir AMD Project 47 zulegen. Dann bin ich bestimmt erster und bekomme ne 1060


----------



## binär-11110110111 (30. Januar 2018)

DOcean schrieb:


> @brooker
> Ich bekomme dein "Spam" doppelt, einmal reicht



Doppelt hält besser !  War wohl zur Sicherheit, da beim letzten Mal einige PNs nicht angekommen sind (habe ich zumindest so in Erinnerung).


----------



## brooker (30. Januar 2018)

... ja, ich habe gestern in aller Eile die Mails mit Hinweis auf das Gewinnspiel rausgeblasen. Hat gut geklappt, aber Leerzeichen in den Accountnamen haben Excel überlistet sodass nicht alle Duplikate erkannt uns entfernt wurden. Von daher, sorry für das doppelte Anschreiben. Von Spam kann keine Rede sein, bisher hat es niemand abbestellt


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. Januar 2018)

bastian123f schrieb:


> Oman. Was kommen denn da für Granaten?


Ist nur ne realistische Einschätzung für meine erwarteten ~1,7MioPPD.



Gesendet von meinem XT1032 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hasestab (30. Januar 2018)

Dieses reine 12V Konzept bei den OEM PC Netzteilen ist ja nicht gerade Benutzer freundlich.  
Zusätzlich eine Grafikkarte geht da ja angeblich nicht.

Angeblich!!!!


----------



## DOcean (30. Januar 2018)

OEM und benutzerfreundlich schließt sich aus


----------



## Hasestab (30. Januar 2018)

DOcean schrieb:


> OEM und benutzerfreundlich schließt sich aus



Lötkolben ausgepackt und los geht's.


----------



## Rarek (30. Januar 2018)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Ca. 5200kWh letztes Jahr bei mir



meine mutter würde mir für sowas den Kopp abreißen 
die 1500kWh in nem halben Jahr alleine durch mich waren ihr schon genug ^^


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. Januar 2018)

Ich hab n entsprechendes Haus, das ist also nicht nur PC-Kram


----------



## binär-11110110111 (30. Januar 2018)

Wahnsinn, was bei den GPU-Preisen derzeit so abgeht. Inzwischen hat es auch meine Zotac 1060 3GB "erwischt". Damals habe ich ca. 200 bezahlt, aktuell wären es 300 - grrr...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. Januar 2018)

Finde die 6GB schlimmer bei einigen Modellen.


----------



## Hasestab (30. Januar 2018)

Erste Kiste läuft gerade im Testbetrieb.

Mit einer 12V Leitung auf 2 Pins am Pci-e hat das Mainboard wegen Überlastung den Dienst verweigert.
Hab dann den 2ten Port vom Board mit angezapft wo ich für die Festplatte lassen wollte und für die andere 12V Leitung vom pci Stecker genommen. Der Mittlere 12V pin am Pci-e hab ich frei gelassen. Masse natürlich alle 3 Pins.😉

Bild "20180128_1713315ckbz.jpg" anzeigen.
Bild "20180128_17193033k77.jpg" anzeigen.

Mal schauen wie lange!!!🤐 😀


----------



## micindustries (30. Januar 2018)

Kann mir jemand hierbei helfen? Habe schon den Client neu gestartet (7.4.4):

15:55:09:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.64.65.35:80
15:55:09:WARNING:WU01:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '171.64.65.35:80': Empty work server assignment
15:55:09:ERROR:WU01:FS01:Exception: Could not get an assignment
15:57:25:WU02:FS00:Sending unit results: id:02 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:13745 run:4 clone:17 gen:44 core:0xa7 unit:0x0000002f0002894b59d585ef48de8ba7

Ist die WU auf der GPU (GTX 560M)


----------



## moreply (30. Januar 2018)

Hasestab schrieb:


> Erste Kiste läuft gerade im Testbetrieb.
> 
> Mit einer 12V Leitung auf 2 Pins am Pci-e hat das Mainboard wegen Überlastung den Dienst verweigert.
> Hab dann den 2ten Port vom Board mit angezapft wo ich für die Festplatte lassen wollte und für die andere 12V Leitung vom pci Stecker genommen. Der Mittlere 12V pin am Pci-e hab ich frei gelassen. Masse natürlich alle 3 Pins.😉
> ...



Ahem ja,

Sag bescheid wenn dir deine Bude abgebrannt ist...


----------



## Ramonx56 (30. Januar 2018)

DOcean schrieb:


> OEM und benutzerfreundlich schließt sich aus




Bin ich ganz deiner Meinung. Habe erst kürzlich 50 Stk getestet und in ihre Einzelteile zerlegt 
CPUs und RAM sind schon auf Reisen gegangen. Grafikkarten müssen auch noch verschickt werden. 
Die  Mainboards sind noch in den PCs drin. Die müssen auch noch raus.


----------



## JayTea (30. Januar 2018)

micindustries schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand hierbei helfen? Habe schon den Client neu gestartet (7.4.4)


Du bekommst für die GPU keine neue WU zugewiesen. Ich schätze, es könnte an der alten, mobilen GTX 560M liegen?!  Schon möglich, dass für die alte Technik momentan nichts bereit steht. Welchen Treiber verwendest du?
Der Eintrag von 15:57:25 besagt, dass eine CPU-WU zurückgesendet wird.


----------



## micindustries (30. Januar 2018)

Die CPU ist fröhlich am falten von einer WU. Die GPU hingegen kriegt ihre alte WU nicht los und damit auch keine neue zugewiesen. Mir gehen die Ideen aus, wie ich das ändern könnte (außer eine fertig gefaltete WU zu löschen...)

/edit: Oookay. Computer sind manchmal wie Frauen, die versteht man als Mann nicht immer. Habe nochmal die Internetverbindung getrennt und neu eingewählt, jetzt scheint wenigstens das Senden der fertigen WU geklappt zu haben ^^


----------



## JayTea (30. Januar 2018)

Hööö!?? Zumindest dein geposteter Eintrag "_Empty work server assignment_" bedeutet für mich, dass für die GPU keine neue WU geladen wird, weil auf dem Server keine passende WU für deine Hardware vorliegt. Das wäre unabhängig davon, ob noch eine fertige WU hochgeladen werden muss oder nicht.
Bist du sicher, dass der GPU-Slot nicht frei ist? Also die alte WU hochgeladen wurde? Gibts auch eine Fehlermeldung dazu (zu einem fehlgeschlagenem Upload)?


----------



## Nono15 (31. Januar 2018)

Hallo und guten Morgen 
Ich hab da mal ne Frage: wann werden denn wieder die manuell eingegebenen Ergebnisse aus dem ppd-Formular in die ppd-Haupttabelle übernommen?
Würde gerne während der Faltzeit noch ein paar Mehrdaten meiner GTX1070TI eintragen um sie dann in der "Main"-Liste vergleichen zu können 
Die is unter Windows mitm aktuellsten Treiber nämlich gerade gefühlt gleich schnell wie meine GTX1070 unter Linux mit dem 370.28-Treiber


----------



## JayTea (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Folding@Home-PCs*

Moin! 
Ist es der normale Pure Rock oder nur die Slim-Version? 
Eigentlich sollte der von der Leistung her passen.
Drei Sachen kann ich mir vorstellen:
Wärmeleitpaste falsch aufgetragen bzw. der Kühler sitzt nicht korrekt.
Gehäusenelüftung nicht ausreichend. (Der Lüfter pustet ja auch noch die erwärmte Luft der Grafikkartenrückseite gegen die Lamellen des Kühlers.
Automatisches OC durch den Mainboard-Hersteller, inklusive erhöhter CPU-Spannung, von der du noch nichts mitbekommen hast.

*Ist hier gelandet - dank eurem freundlichen MOD *


----------



## ruessel_beutler (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Folding@Home-PCs*



JayTea schrieb:


> Ist es der normale Pure Rock oder nur die Slim-Version?


Ist die normale Version, also nicht Slim!



JayTea schrieb:


> Drei Sachen kann ich mir vorstellen:
> Wärmeleitpaste falsch aufgetragen bzw. der Kühler sitzt nicht korrekt.
> Gehäusenelüftung nicht ausreichend. (Der Lüfter pustet ja auch noch die erwärmte Luft der Grafikkartenrückseite gegen die Lamellen des Kühlers.
> Automatisches OC durch den Mainboard-Hersteller, inklusive erhöhter CPU-Spannung, von der du noch nichts mitbekommen hast.


Die Wärmeleitpaste ist bei BQ! von Haus auf aufgetragen, und der Kühler sitzt bombenfest auf der CPU.
Das mit der GraKa kam mir auch schon, allerdings hat die auch nie über 65°C bei Vollast.

*Ist hier gelandet - dank eurem freundlichen MOD *


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Folding@Home-PCs*

@ruessel_beutler:
CPU-Kühler abnehmen und das Bild der Wärmeleitpastenverteilung kontrollieren > ich hab schon ein paar mal gelesen dass der Headspread vereinzelt nicht 100% plan ist.

Sicher das nicht zu viel Wärmeleitpaste drauf ist?


Ps.:
Diese Fehlersuche gehört eigentlich in die Rumpelkammer.

Gesendet von meinem XT1032 mit Tapatalk

*Ist hier gelandet - dank eurem freundlichen MOD *


----------



## JayTea (31. Januar 2018)

Nono15 schrieb:


> Hallo und guten Morgen
> Ich hab da mal ne Frage: wann werden denn wieder die manuell eingegebenen Ergebnisse aus dem ppd-Formular in die ppd-Haupttabelle übernommen?


Das liegt in _*HOLDIES *_Händen.   Er übernimmt die Einträge wenn er Zeit und Lust hat denke ich. Dürfte "demnächst" bald mal wieder sein....nicht wahr?!?!?! 
Freut mich, dass in letzter Zeit einige gute/brauchbare EInträge hinzugekommen sind. Weiter so!!


----------



## Bumblebee (31. Januar 2018)

ruessel_beutler schrieb:


> Hat soweit auch ganz gut geklappt. Allerdings hat sich irgendwann der Rechner ausgeschalten. Hab dann auch gemerkt, dass er ordentlich warm wurde. Konnte ihn erst wieder starten, nachdem er etwas abgekühlt war. Danach alle Lüfter auf Maximum gestellt und wieder gefolded, allerdings dieses Mal die Temperatur der CPU mittels CoreTemp überwacht und gesehen, dass die ruckzuck auf 88°C hochgeht und sobald sie 90°C erreicht, der PC wieder ausgeschalten hat - was ja gut ist! Aber weshalb wird das Ding so heiß? Lüfter zu klein?



Nun, das be quiet! *Silent* Base 600 ist genau das - *silent*

Gute Kühlleistung und silent beissen sich oft - leider

Wie ich deinen Bildern entnehmen kann...

- bläst der (einzige) CPU-Lüfter die schon (von der GraKa) vorgeheizte Luft noch oben
- da dort (oben) kaum Luft entweichen kann kommt es vermutlich zu einem Wärmestau
- der (sicherlich ausblasende) Hecklüfter wird damit wohl nicht (so ganz) fertig

Wenn du das noch mit einem nicht planen Heatspreader (und somit nicht optimaler Wärmeübertragung) kombinierst bist du recht schnell am Anschlag

Also - wie oben schon vorgeschlagen - Kühler demontieren und den Sitz/die Paste überprüfen
Falls möglich den Kühler um 90° drehen damit er die Luft zum Hecklüfter "liefert"
Ev. zweiten Lüfter auf den Kühler montieren


----------



## JayTea (31. Januar 2018)

Oder, falls grade wenig Zeit ist, als ersten Anhaltspunkt das Gehäuse geöffnet lassen, sodass sich keine warme Luft staut (wie Bumblebee es erläutert hat).


----------



## bastian123f (31. Januar 2018)

Ist das Gehäuse immer zu? Ich mache es immer gleich auf, wenn ich anfange zu folden. Das wurde mir gleich am Anfang gesagt, dass die PCs sehr warm werden.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (31. Januar 2018)

Das kommt ja aufs Case an, meine Rigs im Keller laufen nur gut, wenn se zu sind, da ist n definierter Airflow drin, z.B. 2x 120mm + 1x 140mm als Frischluftzufuhr. Offen fehlt das.


----------



## foldinghomealone (31. Januar 2018)

@ruessel: Faltet die CPU mit? Falls ja, dann lass es...

Ansonsten würde ich noch den CPU-Lüfter drehen, so dass die Abwärme über den Hecklüfter aus dem Gehäuse geführt wird.


----------



## brooker (31. Januar 2018)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> @ruessel: Faltet die CPU mit? Falls ja, dann lass es...
> 
> Ansonsten würde ich noch den CPU-Lüfter drehen, so dass die Abwärme über den Hecklüfter aus dem Gehäuse geführt wird.



... genau so, und falls du OC laufen hast, bitte Spannung fixieren.


----------



## Gamer090 (31. Januar 2018)

Ich muss mal gucken wenn ich den PC dafür laufen kann, denn der Lüfter der Grafikkarte wird seeeehr laut  (PC in der Signatur) Über Nacht wird das nix, sonst kann ich nicht schlafen wegen dem Lärm, am Wochenende kann ich es gerne mal laufen lassen für ein paar Stunden, sagen wir es mal so, die Grafikkarte hält auch 4h lang hohen Belastungen stand, aber ich will es nicht übertreiben


----------



## JayTea (31. Januar 2018)

Solange die Kühlung passt, spielt die Belastung für solch einen geringen Zeitraum keine entscheidende Rolle mMn.
Vielleicht hast du für nachts die Möglichkeit, den Rechner nach draußen zu stellen?!


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (31. Januar 2018)

Einfach alles in den Keller stellen 
So wie bei mir.


----------



## brooker (31. Januar 2018)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Ich muss mal gucken wenn ich den PC dafür laufen kann, denn der Lüfter der Grafikkarte wird seeeehr laut  (PC in der Signatur) Über Nacht wird das nix, sonst kann ich nicht schlafen wegen dem Lärm, am Wochenende kann ich es gerne mal laufen lassen für ein paar Stunden, sagen wir es mal so, die Grafikkarte hält auch 4h lang hohen Belastungen stand, aber ich will es nicht übertreiben



Wenn es zu warm oder zu laut wird einfach die Spannung und den Takt senken. Lieber etwas weniger pro Tag folden, aber dafür durchgängig. Meine 1080ti läuft auch gerade auf 800mV und nur 55% Lüfter und damit nicht störend.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (31. Januar 2018)

Welchen Takt schafft die damit?


----------



## brooker (31. Januar 2018)

... lass sie auf 1650-1700 laufen. Mir fehlt aktuell die Zeit zum genauen Ausloten. Von daher lieber weniger aber stabil.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (31. Januar 2018)

Das ist schon ordentlich..


----------



## micindustries (31. Januar 2018)

JayTea schrieb:


> Hööö!?? Zumindest dein geposteter Eintrag "_Empty work server assignment_" bedeutet für mich, dass für die GPU keine neue WU geladen wird, weil auf dem Server keine passende WU für deine Hardware vorliegt. Das wäre unabhängig davon, ob noch eine fertige WU hochgeladen werden muss oder nicht.
> Bist du sicher, dass der GPU-Slot nicht frei ist? Also die alte WU hochgeladen wurde? Gibts auch eine Fehlermeldung dazu (zu einem fehlgeschlagenem Upload)?



Ich bin erst jetzt wieder zum nachschauen gekommen. Er hat noch immer keine neue WU geladen, es mag aber durchaus so sein, dass keine passende verfügbar ist. Definitiv aber konnte die fertige WU über mindestens 8h nicht hochgeladen werden. Ob ein Serverfehler vorlag, oder das Problem auf meiner Seite war, kann ich nicht sagen. Nach mehreren Programmneustarts und einem Reset meiner Internetverindung (letzteres vermutlich der ausschlaggebende Vorgang) ging es dann. Zumindest die CPU faltet noch fleißig vor sich hin, die ist in diesem 2012er Laptop auch das leistungsfähigere Bauteil


----------



## country (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: [HowTo] - Anleitung Einrichtung FAH Client 7.4.4*

Vielleicht auch nur weil es ungewohnt ist^^

FahCore 0x21, GPU läuft OC mit Game stabilem Takt, Speicher läuft mit Werksübertaktung, GPU 65°C, Verbrauch: 74% TDP, CPU: 13% Auslastung durch FahCore, Threads werden abwechselnd beansprucht, Estimated PPD 798400 bis 818800
Warum wird die GPU nur zu 87% Ausgelastet?

Edit: Schrieb ja auch nur das es umfangreich ist als anfänger, nicht das es Probleme gibt. Mit bisschen Geduld kommt man da gut mit durch 

(Edit: bitte nicht zu ernst nehmen. Falten im winter muss man auch immer mit den Heizkosten verrechnen  )


----------



## Hasestab (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: [HowTo] - Anleitung Einrichtung FAH Client 7.4.4*

Das mit der Auslastung der Gpu ist voll in Ordnung.
Das kommt auf die unterschiedlichen Wu,s an die du bekommst.


----------



## country (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: [HowTo] - Anleitung Einrichtung FAH Client 7.4.4*

super


----------



## Hasestab (1. Februar 2018)

brooker schrieb:


> ... lass sie auf 1650-1700 laufen. Mir fehlt aktuell die Zeit zum genauen Ausloten. Von daher lieber weniger aber stabil.




Müsst ich auch mal ausprobieren.  Aktuell  läuft meine ti bei 1.0250V und 2062,5Mhz und Ram +504 Tdp 66% Lüfter bei 60%. (46°).


----------



## foldinghomealone (1. Februar 2018)

@mcindustries: 
Schon mal Grafiktreiber neu installiert? Und den GPU Slot gelöscht und neu aufgesetzt?
Hast du irgenwelchen Slotoptions eingestellt? --> Bitte auflisten
Ansonten irgendwelche Ports oder IPs im Router gesperrt?

Lt. (meiner) GPU.txt sollte die GPU noch unterstützt werden. Aber vielleicht sind die aktuellen Projekte zu groß, so dass sie nicht mehr an Fermis verteilt werden...


----------



## micindustries (1. Februar 2018)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> @mcindustries:
> Schon mal Grafiktreiber neu installiert? Und den GPU Slot gelöscht und neu aufgesetzt?
> Hast du irgenwelchen Slotoptions eingestellt? --> Bitte auflisten
> Ansonten irgendwelche Ports oder IPs im Router gesperrt?
> ...



Die Löschung des Slots habe ich noch nicht versucht. Tatsächlich habe ich aber mal max-packet-size small eingestellt, weil die GPU teilweise 30h (!!!) an einer WU gefaltet hat. Diese lange Betriebszeit kann ich selten sicherstellen. Ich nehme die Option nochmal raus und sehe was passiert.

/edit: Ja, jetzt hat er wieder eine geladen. Faltdauer etwa 20h :-/


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. Februar 2018)

Na es ist eben ne 560m, damit gewinnt man leider keinen Blumentopf mehr.


----------



## bastian123f (1. Februar 2018)

Bin bei meiner Fury jetzt auch runter gegangen. 1040MHz bei 50% Lüfter mit 48°C. Meine andere R9 380 bleibt auf standard OC vom Hersteller mit 50% Lüfter mit 46°C.

Muss aber noch ausprobieren, wie sich die Temps bei beiden Karten in EINEM System auswirken. Aber am 04.02 bin ich ständig daheim und kann Eingreifen und die Lüfter höher schrauben.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. Februar 2018)

Du brauchst halt nen guten Luftaustausch.
Das merke ich aktuell im Keller etwas, da die Abwärme der 9 Karten nicht ganz ohne ist.
Dazu kommt, das aktuell  nur 8 laufen, die 9. Kommt erst morgen dazu.


----------



## JayTea (1. Februar 2018)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Lt. (meiner) GPU.txt sollte die GPU noch unterstützt werden. Aber vielleicht sind die aktuellen Projekte zu groß, so dass sie nicht mehr an Fermis verteilt werden...


Die GPU.txt ist ein Grab bei der Auflistung von GPUs. Dort sind auch noch GeForce 4, Geforce 7900 und GeForce 8800 zu finden. Bin mir aber sehr sehr sicher, dass die keine WU mehr abbekommen würden.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. Februar 2018)

Selbst ne gtx285 klappt nicht, davon hätte ich sonst zwei im Einsatz.


----------



## JayTea (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: [HowTo] - Anleitung Einrichtung FAH Client 7.4.4*

Hallo und willkommen *country*, schön das du dabei bist! 
Wie brooker bereits geschrieben hat, sind wir für Kritik gerne zu haben. Nur so können wir uns verbessern und den Einstieg für jedermann so einfach wie möglich gestalten.
Deine Werte sehen auf jeden Fall schonmal gut aus. Unter welchem Namen faltest du?
Falls bei dir noch weitere Fragen zum Folding und den Einstellungen auftauchen, poste sie bitte in der Rumpelkammer. 

Viel Spaß und fröhliches Falten!


----------



## cubanrice987 (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: [HowTo] - Anleitung Einrichtung FAH Client 7.4.4*

Moin,

ich könnte mir vorstellen dass diese Frage hier innerhalb dieser 4000 Seiten schon mal aufgetaucht ist, aber wenn ich die alle durchlesen soll, dann schaff ich das bis nächste Woche vermutlich nicht mehr 

Da ich in meinem "großen" Rechner noch einen PCIe x16 Steckplatz frei habe, habe ich mir gestern Abend überlegt noch eine Grafikkarte für die Faltwoche anzuschaffen. Naheliegend währe eine RX 480 gewesen, weil im ersten auch schon eine drin ist. Nachdem ich die aktuellen Preise für diese Grafikkarten gesehen habe ist mir wirklich schlecht geworden und ich habe mir eine 1050 Ti bestellt. Nun währe die Frage, funktioniert das mit einer AMD und einer nVidia Grafikkarte in einem Rechner? Ich hätte zur Not noch einen Rechner mit ner RX 480 und könnte die umtauschen, allerdings ist das mit Arbeit verbunden und außerdem währe die nächste Überlegung, dass das 400 Watt Netzteil vermutlich mit RX 480 + 1050 Ti schon ziemlich am Ende währe, würde für 2x 480 wahrscheinlich gar nicht reichen.

PS: Die anderen Rechner laufen selbstverständlich auch die ganze Woche, spielt also von der Seite her keine Rolle, welche Grafikkarte in welchem Rechner steckt...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. Februar 2018)

ja das geht, habe ich schon für Faltaktionen mit ner HD5770 und ner Nvidia gemacht, auch wenn es nicht toll ist.


----------



## brooker (1. Februar 2018)

... das parallel Betreiben von AMD und NVidia Treibern ist eigentlich problemlos möglich. Als NVidia Treiber nutze bitte den 388.13. Ich glaube das Netzteile macht, sofern nicht deutlich untervoltet wird, ein Problem.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. Februar 2018)

wenn nur die rx480 und ne 1050Ti drin stecken eher nicht.
CPU würd eich aber nicht mit falten lassen, bringt eh wenig.


----------



## foldinghomealone (1. Februar 2018)

JayTea schrieb:


> Die GPU.txt ist ein Grab bei der Auflistung von GPUs. Dort sind auch noch GeForce 4, Geforce 7900 und GeForce 8800 zu finden. Bin mir aber sehr sehr sicher, dass die keine WU mehr abbekommen würden.



Die GPU.txt ist kein Grab sondern sowohl eine White- als auch eine Blacklist --> Graylist. Man muss nur die Codes vor den eckigen Klammern richtig lesen können und dann weiß man, ob die GPU noch unterstützt wird oder nicht.


----------



## country (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: [HowTo] - Anleitung Einrichtung FAH Client 7.4.4*



JayTea schrieb:


> Hallo und willkommen *country*, schön das du dabei bist!
> Wie brooker bereits geschrieben hat, sind wir für Kritik gerne zu haben. Nur so können wir uns verbessern und den Einstieg für jedermann so einfach wie möglich gestalten.
> Deine Werte sehen auf jeden Fall schonmal gut aus. Unter welchem Namen faltest du?
> Falls bei dir noch weitere Fragen zum Folding und den Einstellungen auftauchen, poste sie bitte in der Rumpelkammer.
> ...



Der post von gestern kam eigentlich aus dem anderen Thread, aber egal 

Erster Probelauf lief gestern auf eigenen Namen und ohne Team. Der Probelauf ist aber auch nicht gelistet. Machte 2 oder 3 durchgänge, WU,s oder so.  Will aber jetzt für das PCGH-Team falten und bin da der country. Dürfte aber auch noch nichts gelistet sein. Hatte heute morgen mal versucht mit meinem Laptop zu falten. i5-430M und MobilityRadeon5850. Das das nichts wird war mir klar, war nur neugierig. Das bringt aber wirklich erschreckend wenig  Von den Temps ganz zu schweigen wenn man CPU und GPU laufen lässt. Teilen sich einen Kühler.
Bin am überlegen ob meine 1080 gesellschaft in form einer 680 bekommen soll. Die liegt seit einem Jahr auf dem Dachboden. Ich weiß, ist blöd.  Netzteil hat 550W. Müsste reichen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. Februar 2018)

das wird nix, ne 680 udn ne 1080 zusammen an 550W, da muss das schon ein DarkPower mit OC-KEY sein, oder ähnlich gutes. Sonst machst du da eher was kaputt.


----------



## country (1. Februar 2018)

Dark Power Pro 11 habe ich und OC-Key ist auch eingebaut.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. Februar 2018)

ok, dann sehe ich da durchaus chancen, dass du nicht gleich schrott erzeugst


----------



## country (1. Februar 2018)

Der hat doch 4 Rails. 2x max 240W und 2x 300W und 550W gesamt bzw. 540W auf 12V. Die einzelnen Rails machen das mit.

Muss das Handbuch noch mal raussuchen wie ich die am besten anklemme und sich die Lasten veteilen. Auch das Mainboardhandbuch für die PCI-E config im UEFI.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. Februar 2018)

Ja, das auch, aber vergiss nicht, das du auch Strom für den Rest brauchst, auch wenn es wenig ist


----------



## foldinghomealone (1. Februar 2018)

Ich hatte eine 1080 Ti und eine 1080 mit meinem 450W Super Flower Platinum King dauerfalten lassen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. Februar 2018)

Mir reduzierten PTs?


----------



## foldinghomealone (1. Februar 2018)

Nein, OC was geht... 
Hab aber in einem Test von CB gelesen, dass das Netzteil erst bei 710W abschaltet. Deswegen war ich mir relativ sicher, dass das funktioniert.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. Februar 2018)

Das könnte tatsächlich dann auch der Grund für das funktionieren sein.


----------



## brooker (1. Februar 2018)

... die haben da doch eine Platine des 700W Netzteils für die kleineren verwendet. Somit ist das nur für das Netzteil zutreffend.


----------



## foldinghomealone (1. Februar 2018)

Aber die Leistungsaufnahme an der Steckdose war meist deutlich unter 600W weshalb ich bei der o.g. Konfig mit einem guten 550W Netzteil keine Probleme sehe


----------



## brooker (1. Februar 2018)

... probieren geht über studieren!


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. Februar 2018)

Das stimmt schon, darum hatte ich ja auch gesagt, mit dem DPP und OC Key wird das gehen, allerdings könnte einem beim 550 ohne OC Key ne Rail dicht machen, hatte ich im HWL mal bei nem Vega-User.


----------



## Falco (1. Februar 2018)

Hallo Leute 

Ich bin gerade noch am Vorbereiten für nächste Woche und habe ein Problem. 
Mit meiner 1050 kann ich auf einmal nicht  mehr Falten 
Ständig läd die WU neu und es geht nicht voran...
Habt ihr eine Idee?

LG


----------



## country (1. Februar 2018)

1080, 680 und 3770K an Dark Power Pro11 550W

Rail1: max 240W, krimskrams 60W 
Rail2: max 240W, 3770K mit 93W  (laut BeQuiet kalkulator)
Rail3: max 300W, GTX 680 mit 210W 
Rail4: max 300W, GTX 1080 mit 210W 
Summe: max 550W, zusammen 573W 

Krimskrams 60W? Vielleicht auch zu viel. 
Die CPU ist nicht OC. selbst bei 4,5 Ghz kommt die da in Stresstests kaum ran. wird also weniger sein. 

Die Rails werden das mitmachen. Die gesamtleistung ist in der Theorie eng. Wird aber vermutlich reichen weil in allem mit max.Verbrauch gerrechnet ist. die 1080 verbraucht ja schon nur 75% in der Praxis. 680 wird auch weniger verbrauchen. Ich denke mit 450W bis 500W kommt man aus. 

So glaube das war jetzt genug zu dem Thema.


----------



## Ramonx56 (1. Februar 2018)

Keine Angst country. Das wird schon klappen. Selbst, wenn die Komponenten 600w brauchen.
Falls du eine ausführliche Erklärung möchtest, kann ich dir den User THRESHOLD  mal ans Herz legen.
Kannst ihm ja eine PM schreiben. 
Bin mir recht sicher, dass dein Netzteil sogar mit 700w Dauerlast umgehen kann.
Liegt wohl daran, dass auch die 550w Netzteile auf dem 750w oder 850w Modell basieren.


Edit: Lohnt sich eine GTX 570 noch fürs falten? Könnte vielleicht noch eine organisieren...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Februar 2018)

Und auf welchem Modell basiert die 850W-Ausführung oder ist das ne eigene Platine?


----------



## Ramonx56 (1. Februar 2018)

Bin mir nicht ganz sicher... 750 oder 850w... hatte ich nur so in Erinnerung. Wie gesagt... der User THRESHOLD kann euch das besser erklären


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Februar 2018)

Ich frag ja nur weil ich ein Dark Power Pro11 850W in meinem Faltserver verbaut habe.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. Februar 2018)

Das hat ne andere Plattform als die kleineren, das DPP 11er hat ne FSP-Plattform. Beim 10er wars ab 850W Seasonic.

Die Plattform ist von 550-750 gleich und ab 850 aufwärts.


----------



## Cartesius (1. Februar 2018)

Ramonx56 schrieb:


> Edit: Lohnt sich eine GTX 570 noch fürs falten? Könnte vielleicht noch eine organisieren...



Ich denke nicht. Bei einer TDP von 219 W (lt. techpowerup) hat man einen Ausstoß von rund 40k PPD. Äußerst ineffizient und die WU brauchen ewig.


----------



## country (1. Februar 2018)

Sorry, noch eine blöde frage:
Wie ist das mit dem Namen den man sich gibt. Hat der irgendwelche bedeutung/relevants?

Im FAHControl steht die nummer von PCGH und beim draufklicken öffnet sich auch die seite zu PCGH. Mein Name ist country, aber bei draufklicken kommt ein anderer country's contributions to Folding@home

Name schon vergeben und anderen suchen? richtig?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. Februar 2018)

Du brauchst einen Passkey, bitte die Anleitung noch mal lesen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Februar 2018)

@country:
Ja, der Name country ist bereits 3X vergeben worde (vermutlich bist du der unterste in der Liste).

Ein wirklichen Nachteil ergibts daraus nicht, ausser das die Übersicht leidet.

Mein persönliche Meinung wäre nimm ein anderen Name der etwas spezieller ist damit die Verwechslungsgefahr nicht besteht, aber dass ist deine Entscheidung.


Ps.:
Falls du Hilfe beim Aktivieren des Passkeys brauchst > PN an mich (brooker leitet es momentan eh an mich weiter).


----------



## country (1. Februar 2018)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Du brauchst einen Passkey, bitte die Anleitung noch mal lesen.



Ich habe einen Passkey und der ist auch eingegeben.



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @country:
> Ja, der Name country ist bereits 3X vergeben worde (vermutlich bist du der unterste in der Liste).
> 
> Ein wirklichen Nachteil ergibts daraus nicht, ausser das die Übersicht leidet.
> ...



Gut, bin dann PCGH_country


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. Februar 2018)

Oh, gut, dann so


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Februar 2018)

country schrieb:


> Gut, bin dann PCGH_country


Der Name ist frei 

Wichtiger Hinweis!
Durch den Nameswechsel brauchst du auch einen neuen Passkey!


----------



## country (1. Februar 2018)

Warum auch nicht  Gut, dann auch mit neuem Key. Danke


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Februar 2018)

Faltname, Passkey und die zur Beantragung vom Passkey verwendete E-Mail-Adresse sind mit einnander verknüpft.


----------



## foldinghomealone (1. Februar 2018)

Falco schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> 
> Ich bin gerade noch am Vorbereiten für nächste Woche und habe ein Problem.
> Mit meiner 1050 kann ich auf einmal nicht  mehr Falten
> ...



Hast du irgendetwas am System geändert? Windows Update?
Poste mal die Logs, dann können wir evtl. was erkennen.

Ansonsten mal versuchen, den GPU-Treiber neu zu installieren und auch den Client.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Februar 2018)

Kleine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

-Frage:
Ist jemand von euch mit seinem Smartphone und Tabatalk hier im Forum unterwegs? 
Funktioniert bei euch Tapatalk problemlos?

Seit gestern wird bei mir keine neuen Benachrichtungen mehr angezeigt und ich bin mir nicht sicher ob das Problem bei meinem Smartphone liegt oder das Forum selber Probleme macht (das Forum ist seit zwei Tagen auf dem PC zwischen 18 und 20 Uhr so komisch langsam).


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. Februar 2018)

Bei mir läuft es.


----------



## Falco (2. Februar 2018)

@Foldinghomealone: 

Ich habe das Problem gefunden, war mein Fehler....
Der GPU Takt war zu hoch....&#55357;&#56833;


----------



## cubanrice987 (2. Februar 2018)

Moin,

habe nun die letzten Stunden mal ein bisschen eingerichtet. 

PC2 läuft zufriedenstellend, Core i3 6100 (3Threads) + Asus GTX 1050 Ti 196000PPD, zieht max. 116 Watt aus der Dose. Soweit so gut.

PC1 und 3 haben anfangs nicht so toll funktioniert, 238000PPD bei max. 250Watt war das beste Ergebnis - ernüchternd für 6 Threads vom Xeon + RX 480

Habe dann mal das Forum durchstöbert und bin auf eine Frage von brooker gestoßen, ob es denn was bringt, die Grafikkarte im Treiber von Grafikkarte auf Computing umzustellen. Habe dass dann mal ausprobiert, schaden kann es ja nicht... Das Ergebnis kann sich sehen lassen wie ich finde. 

PC1 Xeon 1231v3 (6Threads) + RX 480 330000PPD, zieht max. 262 Watt aus der Dose
PC3 Core i5 6500 (3Threads) + RX 480 323500PPD, leider kein Strommessgerät mehr über

Verwendeter Treiber auf den AMD Systemen ist 17.12.1, wie gesagt, Reiter GPU- Auslastung in den Globalen Einstellungen in den Radeon Settings auf Computing eingestellt, scheint auf Grafikkarte nicht zu funktionieren.
Anhand der Leistungsaufnahme aus der Steckdose von max. 262Watt, (das ist der Spitzenwert den der Rechner irgendwann kurzzeitig über Nacht aus der Steckdose gezogen hat, meist pendelt der bei 250Watt) darf man wohl auch davon ausgehen das genug Luft für die GTX 1050 Ti übrig sein sollte.

Mein weiteres Vorgehen jetzt:
Ich hoffe dass die zweite 1050Ti heute oder morgen hier ankommt, ich habe eine Asus 1050Ti Strix mit externem Stromanschluss bestellt. Die 1050 Ti in PC2 hat zwar einen vernünftigen großen Kühler, allerdings keinen externen Stromanschluss, wird sich deshalb auch kaum bis gar nicht übertakten lassen. Diese werde ich ausbauen und in PC1 verfrachten, wo sie dann der RX 480 Gesellschaft leisten darf. Die Taktraten beider Grafikkarten in dem System bleiben unangetastet, denke das macht Sinn, 2 Grafikkarten mit nur einem Slot Luft dazwischen haben schon genug Last ihre Abwärme los zu werden und das Netzteil ist ja irgendwann auch am Ende. Die 1050Ti Strix kommt in PC2 und darf dann mal zeigen wie viel da noch so geht, das Netzteil in dem System ist mit 400Watt für einen untervolteten i3 6100 und eine übertaktete 1050 Ti wohl mehr als ausreichend. Wenn ich das jetzt mal grob überschlage sollte ich so mit allen 3 Systemen auf 1Mio PPD kommen, denke das ist schon ganz ordentlich...


----------



## FlyingPC (2. Februar 2018)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Kleine
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Bekomme derzeit bei Tapatalk auch keine Benachrichtigungen.


Durch die beiden zusätzlichen Lüfter ist meine GraKa ca. 10°C kälter geworden. Also jetzt nur noch 55°C im leisen MSI Afterburner-Profil.


----------



## DForThariel (2. Februar 2018)

Hallo zusammen, ich habe ein kleines Problem mit dem Webclient, der aktualisiert sich ständig neu, beim ersten mal gings ohne Probleme, aber er versucht jetzt ständig ne verbindung zum client herzustellen und aktualisiert die Page dann so ca 2x pro sec. Der Client funktioniert Tadellos.


----------



## foldinghomealone (2. Februar 2018)

Macht mein WebClient auch. K.A. wieso, ist aber kein Problem wenn der FAHClient funktioniert.


----------



## JayTea (2. Februar 2018)

Web-Control lässt sich deaktivieren, sodass es nicht bei jedem Ausführen der F@h-Verknüpfung mitgestartet wird.
Siehe im HowTo Punkt 10.10.


----------



## DForThariel (2. Februar 2018)

es stört mich ja nicht, und startet auch nicht automatisch, hab ja nur den Link im Browser, es hat mich nur gewundert ^^


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Februar 2018)

FlyingPC schrieb:


> Bekomme derzeit bei Tapatalk auch keine Benachrichtigungen.


Dann sind wir ja schon zwei.
Hab die Tapatalk-APP neuinstalliert, aber keine Besserung.


----------



## FlyingPC (2. Februar 2018)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Dann sind wir ja schon zwei.
> Hab die Tapatalk-APP neuinstalliert, aber keine Besserung.



Bei mir stand vorhin einmal, dass das Forum das Tapatalk-Plugin nicht besitzt oder es nicht aktiviert ist.
Vielleicht sollten wir mal @ZAM fragen?


----------



## country (3. Februar 2018)

Kombi aus 680 und 1080 läuft gut. Beide 68°C und CPU 45°C. Gehäuselüfter laufen nur leicht erhöht. 

Sind die unterschiede der Treiber sehr groß? Aktuell läuft der auf 390.77. Die 680 sollte 327.23 haben und 1080 den 388.13 oder 387.92. 
Kostet es Leistung wenn die 1080 mit 8 statt 16Lanes (3.0) läuft? Vom gefühl macht die etwas weniger. Kann aber zufall sein oder weil ich gestern noch einen anderen Treiber hatte.


----------



## TX112 (3. Februar 2018)

Moin zusammen 

eine Frage kann auch 2 Pcs im Verbund laufen lassen , hab auf clienst auf add gedrückt und meinen 2ten Pc hinzugefügt aber er findet ihn nicht bzw er connected die ganze Zeit, vielleicht weiß einer die Lösung  ?? Und ja ich lese jetzt nicht fast 5000 Seiten durch


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. Februar 2018)

Add ist nur für die Kontrolle, du musst die Software erst mal auf dem zweiten laufen haben.
Dann wenns läuft auf dem zweiten in config und bei remote ein Passwort vergeben.

Danach F@H einmal beenden und wieder starten.
Danach kann der erste  den zweiten anzeige.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Februar 2018)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Danach kann der erste  den zweiten anzeige.


Und dessen Faltclienten steuern.


----------



## P-Magic85 (3. Februar 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

möchte mich bei dieser Faltwoche auch beteiligen, bin aber totaler Neuling und denke das die PPD bei meinem System zu niedrig ist.
System: 
Amd Ryzen 7 1800 X für Folding @stock
12 Threads eingestellt
Nvidia Titan X Pascal fürs Folding @1936 MHz
Treiber 388.71

Müssen erst ein paar WU abgeschlossen werden?
Prio im Taskmanager vorgenommen

Wie gesagt bin Neuling und würde mich über Hilfe freuen, welche Einstellungen wichtig sind usw.


----------



## TX112 (3. Februar 2018)

Ok danke werde ich nach der Arbeit ausprobieren


----------



## P-Magic85 (3. Februar 2018)

Jetzt tut sich was, nach der ersten WU auf der GPU


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. Februar 2018)

Jetzt nur noch n eigenen Nick und Passkey, dann kannst du sogar am Gewinnspiel teilnehmen, wenn du magst.
Für die Top10 reicht es zwar wohl nicht, aber es gibt ja auch für den rest n bisschen was


----------



## JayTea (3. Februar 2018)

@country: die Anbindung ist kein Problem. PCIe-Bus Geschwindigkeit Vergleich
Die verschiedenen Treiber sollten auch keinen allzu großen Unterschied bringen.

@P-Magic85: du faltest nicht unter einem eigenen Account? Der bei dir eingetragene, sieht nicht danach aus!? Hast du einen passkey?
Du kannst bzgl der Punkte einen Anhaltspunkt bekommen, wenn du dir unsere PPD-Tabelle ansiehst.
PPD Performance Tabelle


----------



## P-Magic85 (3. Februar 2018)

Passkey und Nick sind beantragt, auch per PN verschickt.
Zwecks Gewinspiel: ist nicht relevant für mich, geht ja um den guten Zweck.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. Februar 2018)

Das musst du wissen 
Jeder darf das handhaben wie er möchte


----------



## Olstyle (3. Februar 2018)

Laut erster Client-Prognose sind Bratwell-DT + Maxwell doppelt so stark wie Sandy-E + Tahiti.
(Bei wahrscheinlich halber Stomaufnahme)
Realistisch?


----------



## JayTea (3. Februar 2018)

Klingt nicht ganz so abwegig, ja.
Von welcher Hardware redest du genau?


----------



## CrashStyle (3. Februar 2018)

So Client läuft! Hoffe es passt so... CPU 100% + GPU, auch wenn Taskmanager nur 9% auslastung meistens sagt sehe ich in HWMonitor 93% GPU auslastung. Prio für alle Folding prozesse sind auf Hoch!
P.s Passkey beantrage ich auf mein Namen und schick in brooker!?


----------



## FlyingPC (3. Februar 2018)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> So Client läuft! Hoffe es passt so... CPU 100% + GPU, auch wenn Taskmanager nur 9% auslastung meistens sagt sehe ich in HWMonitor 93% GPU auslastung. Prio für alle Folding prozesse sind auf Hoch!
> P.s Passkey beantrage ich auf mein Namen und schick in brooker!?



Genau, Passkey beantragst du auf deinen Namen und kannst ihn direkt an @A.Meier-PS3 schicken, der dir für den Bonus die 10 WUs schnell mit seinen CPUs berechnet.

Mit wie vielen CPU Kernen lässt du WUs berechnen?
Da man bei Nvidia einen physikalischen Kern freihalten sollte, damit Sie richtig performen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Februar 2018)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> P.s Passkey beantrage ich auf mein Namen und schick in brooker!?


Kannst ihn auch mir direkt schicken > landet eh bei mir.


----------



## CrashStyle (3. Februar 2018)

FlyingPC schrieb:


> Genau, Passkey beantragst du auf deinen Namen und kannst ihn direkt an @A.Meier-PS3 schicken, der dir für den Bonus die 10 WUs schnell mit seinen CPUs berechnet.
> 
> Mit wie vielen CPU Kernen lässt du WUs berechnen?
> Da man bei Nvidia einen physikalischen Kern freihalten sollte, damit Sie richtig performen.



Ist das so richtig?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Kannst ihn auch mir direkt schicken > landet eh bei mir.



Mach ich


----------



## FlyingPC (3. Februar 2018)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Ist das so richtig?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Passt so, da dein I5 "nur" vier physikalische Kerne besitzt.


----------



## cubanrice987 (3. Februar 2018)

Moin,

So, nach weiteren Schwierigkeiten durch die unterschiedlichen GPUs in PC1 bin ich nun mittlerweile auch startklar. 
Die RX480 wollte nicht mehr nachdem ich die 1050Ti eingebaut habe, sie hat immer wieder WU runtergeladen, fing aber nicht an zu falten. Lösung für das Problem war die Slots zu konfigurieren, -1 musste überall verschwinden, die Slots durch 0 und 1 den dazugehörigen GPUs zuweisen und dann für beide mit weiteren Nullen und Einsen festlegen ob nun OpenCl oder CUDA unterstützt wird, dann lief es...

Momentaufnahme:
PC1 Xeon 1231v3 6 Threads, RX480 @ 1380Mhz, GTX1050Ti @ 1720Mhz - 533000PPD @ 325Watt
PC2 Core i3 6100 3 Threads, GTX 1050Ti @ 1950Mhz OC - 228000PPD @ 122Watt
PC3 Core i5 6500 3 Threads, RX480 @ 1380Mhz 313000PPD

Damit währe das Ziel, 1Mio PPD, erreicht.


----------



## CrashStyle (3. Februar 2018)

FlyingPC schrieb:


> Passt so, da dein I5 "nur" vier physikalische Kerne besitzt.



Okay! Bin mir nur etwas unsicher, da ich lange nicht mehr gefaltet habe und es mir nicht ganz richtig vorkam. Aber wenns passt bin ich beruhig 
Dann lass ich es mal laufen bis in 7 Tagen...


----------



## Hauwexis (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: [HowTo] - Anleitung Einrichtung FAH Client 7.4.4*

Moin Freunde der Proteine,

Habe mich jetzt hier bei euch eingeklinkt. Ihr erhaltet meine Rechen Power für den guten Zweck. Macht ja ziemlich Laune das Falten. Hab mal eure Team ID im Clienten eingegeben. Einen Passkey hatte ich selber. Ich hoffe das ist alles richtig so.


----------



## Olstyle (3. Februar 2018)

JayTea schrieb:


> Klingt nicht ganz so abwegig, ja.
> Von welcher Hardware redest du genau?


i5-5675c und GTX 980
vs. i7-3960X und HD7970
War davon ausgegangen dass die 12 zu 4 Threads ein bisschen was ausgleichen, aber offensichtlich hängen die Punkte zu 90% an der GPU.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Februar 2018)

Olstyle schrieb:


> i5-5675c und GTX 980
> vs. i7-3960X und HD7970
> War davon ausgegangen dass die 12 zu 4 Threads ein bisschen was ausgleichen, aber offensichtlich hängen die Punkte zu 90% an der GPU.


Ist leider so, CPU/SMP wird aktuell sehr schlecht "bezahlt".


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. Februar 2018)

Oder man muss wirklich ins extrem gehen, sowas wie TR mit 16/32, ...


----------



## cubanrice987 (3. Februar 2018)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Oder man muss wirklich ins extrem gehen, sowas wie TR mit 16/32, ...



Wie viele Threads kann man denn in einen Slot packen? Mal angenommen man hätte einen TR mit 32 Threads und würde im CPU Slot die zu benutzenden Threads auf 30 stellen, kann das Ding dann wirklich derart viele Threads abarbeiten ?


----------



## alexk94 (3. Februar 2018)

Oh, Mann. Hatte ich Glück. Konnte mir "preiswert" eine neue RX 480 Referenz für 349 € + 2 Jahre Gewährleistung auf Ebay sichern und diese ist heute schon angekommen. Diese wird gegen meine RX 570 mit Lüfterschaden getauscht, wo ich noch als Gutschrift ca. 145 € bekomme. Die Karte wird untervoltet, leicht untertaktet auf ca. 1230 MHz sowie das PT leicht gesenkt.  Mal sehen, wie viel ich daraus hole.


----------



## moreply (3. Februar 2018)

alexk94 schrieb:


> Oh, Mann. Hatte ich Glück. Konnte mir "preiswert" eine neue RX 480 Referenz für 349 € + 2 Jahre Gewährleistung auf Ebay sichern und diese ist heute schon angekommen. Diese wird gegen meine RX 570 mit Lüfterschaden getauscht, wo ich noch als Gutschrift ca. 145 € bekomme. Die Karte wird untervoltet, leicht untertaktet auf ca. 1230 MHz sowie das PT leicht gesenkt.  Mal sehen, wie viel ich daraus hole.



145€ sind echt wenig. Ich hätte die bei ebay reingestellt. Jeder miner würde dir das ding aus den händen reißen...


----------



## alexk94 (3. Februar 2018)

moreply schrieb:


> 145€ sind echt wenig. Ich hätte die bei ebay reingestellt. Jeder miner würde dir das ding aus den händen reißen...



Keine Sorge. Die habe ich noch nicht weg geschickt. Ich bin etwas unsicher, wenn die Karte mit den Hinweis beim Lüfter bei Ebay reinstelle, ob das den Preis mindert? Ca. 13 Monate gibt es noch u. die Rechnung ist auch noch da. Ca. 280 € habe ich im Kopf.


----------



## Falco (3. Februar 2018)

Hat jemand eine Idee warum meine 980GTX beim Falten nicht den vollen OC- RAM -Takt nimmt?
Meine 1050er läuft beim Falten mit vollem OC -RAM- Takt, aber die 980Gtx taktet mit 1500Mhz statt 2000Mhz RAM?????

Lg


----------



## nfsgame (3. Februar 2018)

cubanrice987 schrieb:


> Wie viele Threads kann man denn in einen Slot packen? Mal angenommen man hätte einen TR mit 32 Threads und würde im CPU Slot die zu benutzenden Threads auf 30 stellen, kann das Ding dann wirklich derart viele Threads abarbeiten ?


Bei 32 Threads ist Ende. Dann brauchts nen neuen Slot.


----------



## JayTea (3. Februar 2018)

@Falco: meine GTX 960 lief auch nie mit vollem RAM-Takt. Macht aber performancetechnisch nichts. Eine Begründung habe ich nicht.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. Februar 2018)

Verstellt nach Lastaufgabe? Dann einmal pause und wieder start, scheint n Bug bei den 900ern zu sein.


----------



## DrDave (3. Februar 2018)

Ich meine beim Falten wird nicht der höchste Performance state benutzt, sondern nur der zweithöchste, wo das VRAM OC von den Tools nicht angewendet wird.


----------



## Falco (3. Februar 2018)

Ja nur eigenartig das es bei der 1050er nicht so ist... und ein mehr Vram Takt = auch ein paar mehr ppd's.  Hab es bei der 1050 er getestet!


----------



## brooker (3. Februar 2018)

... Dave, gab die Antwort auf die Frage.


----------



## Falco (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*

Liegt das am Treiber das die Karte immer solche Aussetzer Hat? ☹



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*

Ist bei bestimmten Projekten normal. In den "Pausen" rechnet bei NVIDIA-Katen die CPU ein Teil (nach).


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*

@Falco: 
Die sind normal > die CPU in regelmässigen Abständen ob die GPU keine Fehler gemacht hat und diesen Zeitpunkt siehst du an diesen Einbrüchen.


Ps.:
Die Frage gehört eigentlich in die Rummpelkammer > wenn noch was unklar ist, Frage bitte dort stellen


----------



## Doleo (3. Februar 2018)

Hey - als totaler Anfänger mal eine total blöde Frage .

Wie genau wird meine Score anhand der Credits berechnet? Als Score meine ich meine "Points": Doleo - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats
Wenn ich nun munter auf meiner 1070 falte, so werden mir Credits von 42k angezeit. Anscheinend sind Credits und Score (bzw Points) was unterschiedliches, denn ansonsten müssten diese ja übereinstimmen. (Habe schon ca 4 durchläufe - seit gestern -  auf der Graka gerechnet, jeweils mit 40k+; meine Score ist aber nur 25k). Braucht das einfach länger zu aktualisieren oder mache ich etwas falsch?

lg


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Februar 2018)

@Doleo:
Vorrausgesetzt du hast einen Passkey drin, liegt es daran das du deinen Passkey noch nicht freigeschalten hast und du somit nur die Basispunkte bekommst (Bonus macht den Löwenanteil aus).

Zum Freischalten musst du 10 WUs erfolgreich durchfalten und dann bekommst ab der 11. WU auch den Bonus > aktuell stehst du bei 7 gezählten WUs


----------



## Doleo (3. Februar 2018)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @Doleo:
> Vorrausgesetzt du hast einen Passkey drin, liegt es daran das du deinen Passkey noch nicht freigeschalten hast und du somit nur die Basispunkte bekommst (Bonus macht den Löwenanteil aus).
> 
> Zum Freischalten musst du 10 WUs erfolgreich durchfalten und dann bekommst ab der 11. WU auch den Bonus > aktuell stehst du bei 7 gezählten WUs



Danke für die fluxe Antwort! 

Eine Frage noch: Mein System ist ein i7-8700k (nicht übertaktet) mit einem Hr-02 Macho Rev B. Meine Temps sind beim Falten bei 80 °C. Das ist für meinen Geschmack etwas ZU hoch. Habt ihr ähnliche Temps oder sitzt bei mir der Macho nicht richtig..


----------



## DOcean (3. Februar 2018)

Faltest du mit CPU und GPU? wenn Ja CPU lohnt nicht mehr, am besten entfernen den Slot...


----------



## Doleo (3. Februar 2018)

DOcean schrieb:


> Faltest du mit CPU und GPU? wenn Ja CPU lohnt nicht mehr, am besten entfernen den Slot...



Ja, das war so voreingestellt. Sobald ich das Programm gestartet habe, fing er sofort an mit GPU+CPU zu werckeln, obwohl ich nocht nicht mal irgendwas getan habe . Ja, ich denke auch, dass sich CPU quasi nicht lohnt. Ich werde den einen noch zu ende bringen und dann die CPU raus nehmen.


----------



## Falco (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*

Okay, ich danke euch Leute


----------



## moreply (3. Februar 2018)

alexk94 schrieb:


> Keine Sorge. Die habe ich noch nicht weg geschickt. Ich bin etwas unsicher, wenn die Karte mit den Hinweis beim Lüfter bei Ebay reinstelle, ob das den Preis mindert? Ca. 13 Monate gibt es noch u. die Rechnung ist auch noch da. Ca. 280 € habe ich im Kopf.



Ich würde sie bei ebay reinstellen mehr als 145€ wirst du denke locker bekommen. Die Karten gehen weg wie warme Semmeln


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. Februar 2018)

Selbst so sollten 200€ unterste Grenze sein, eher 230€, n Lüfter ist ja fix getauscht.


----------



## foldinghomealone (3. Februar 2018)

Mögen die GWh mit euch sein.

Auf geht's!!! Endlich...


----------



## moreply (3. Februar 2018)

Ich hab ein problem.

Die zweite r9 290x bricht immer wieder ab. Läuft bis 0,03% dann bricht die WU und eine neue wird gelanden


```
*********************** Log Started 2018-02-03T20:48:27Z ***********************20:48:27:************************* Folding@home Client *************************
20:48:27:      Website: http://folding.stanford.edu/
20:48:27:    Copyright: (c) 2009-2014 Stanford University
20:48:27:       Author: Joseph Coffland <joseph@cauldrondevelopment.com>
20:48:27:         Args: --open-web-control
20:48:27:       Config: C:/Users/Server/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/config.xml
20:48:27:******************************** Build ********************************
20:48:27:      Version: 7.4.4
20:48:27:         Date: Mar 4 2014
20:48:27:         Time: 20:26:54
20:48:27:      SVN Rev: 4130
20:48:27:       Branch: fah/trunk/client
20:48:27:     Compiler: Intel(R) C++ MSVC 1500 mode 1200
20:48:27:      Options: /TP /nologo /EHa /Qdiag-disable:4297,4103,1786,279 /Ox -arch:SSE
20:48:27:               /QaxSSE2,SSE3,SSSE3,SSE4.1,SSE4.2 /Qopenmp /Qrestrict /MT /Qmkl
20:48:27:     Platform: win32 XP
20:48:27:         Bits: 32
20:48:27:         Mode: Release
20:48:27:******************************* System ********************************
20:48:27:          CPU: AMD FX(tm)-6300 Six-Core Processor
20:48:27:       CPU ID: AuthenticAMD Family 21 Model 2 Stepping 0
20:48:27:         CPUs: 6
20:48:27:       Memory: 7.95GiB
20:48:27:  Free Memory: 6.18GiB
20:48:27:      Threads: WINDOWS_THREADS
20:48:27:   OS Version: 6.2
20:48:27:  Has Battery: false
20:48:27:   On Battery: false
20:48:27:   UTC Offset: 1
20:48:27:          PID: 912
20:48:27:          CWD: C:/Users/Server/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient
20:48:27:           OS: Windows 10 Pro
20:48:27:      OS Arch: AMD64
20:48:27:         GPUs: 2
20:48:27:        GPU 0: ATI:5 Hawaii [Radeon R9 200/300 Series]
20:48:27:        GPU 1: ATI:5 Hawaii [Radeon R9 200/300X Series]
20:48:27:         CUDA: Not detected
20:48:27:Win32 Service: false
20:48:27:***********************************************************************
20:48:27:<config>
20:48:27:  <!-- Folding Slot Configuration -->
20:48:27:  <cause v='CANCER'/>
20:48:27:
20:48:27:  <!-- Network -->
20:48:27:  <proxy v=':8080'/>
20:48:27:
20:48:27:  <!-- Slot Control -->
20:48:27:  <power v='full'/>
20:48:27:
20:48:27:  <!-- User Information -->
20:48:27:  <passkey v='********************************'/>
20:48:27:  <team v='70335'/>
20:48:27:  <user v='moreply'/>
20:48:27:
20:48:27:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
20:48:27:  <slot id='1' type='GPU'/>
20:48:27:  <slot id='2' type='GPU'/>
20:48:27:</config>
20:48:27:Trying to access database...
20:48:27:Successfully acquired database lock
20:48:27:Enabled folding slot 01: READY gpu:0:Hawaii [Radeon R9 200/300 Series]
20:48:27:Enabled folding slot 02: READY gpu:1:Hawaii [Radeon R9 200/300X Series]
20:48:28:WU00:FS01:Starting
20:48:28:WU00:FS01:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Server/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/fahwebx.stanford.edu/cores/Win32/AMD64/ATI/R600/Core_21.fah/FahCore_21.exe -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 912 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor ati
20:48:29:WU00:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 2696
20:48:29:WU00:FS01:Core PID:2748
20:48:29:WU00:FS01:FahCore 0x21 started
20:48:31:WU01:FS02:Starting
20:48:31:WU01:FS02:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Server/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/fahwebx.stanford.edu/cores/Win32/AMD64/ATI/R600/Core_21.fah/FahCore_21.exe -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 912 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 1 -gpu-vendor ati
20:48:31:WU01:FS02:Started FahCore on PID 7836
20:48:31:WU00:FS01:0x21:*********************** Log Started 2018-02-03T20:48:31Z ***********************
20:48:31:WU00:FS01:0x21:Project: 9415 (Run 1803, Clone 0, Gen 740)
20:48:31:WU00:FS01:0x21:Unit: 0x0000035dab436c9d585e06d9c953e9ff
20:48:31:WU00:FS01:0x21:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
20:48:31:WU01:FS02:Core PID:5896
20:48:31:WU00:FS01:0x21:Machine: 1
20:48:31:WU01:FS02:FahCore 0x21 started
20:48:31:WU00:FS01:0x21:Digital signatures verified
20:48:31:WU00:FS01:0x21:Folding@home GPU Core21 Folding@home Core
20:48:31:WU00:FS01:0x21:Version 0.0.18
20:48:31:WU00:FS01:0x21:  Found a checkpoint file
20:48:32:WU01:FS02:0x21:*********************** Log Started 2018-02-03T20:48:32Z ***********************
20:48:32:WU01:FS02:0x21:Project: 9431 (Run 1189, Clone 4, Gen 177)
20:48:32:WU01:FS02:0x21:Unit: 0x000000d7ab436c9d586fdd3d28822843
20:48:32:WU01:FS02:0x21:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
20:48:32:WU01:FS02:0x21:Machine: 2
20:48:32:WU01:FS02:0x21:Digital signatures verified
20:48:32:WU01:FS02:0x21:Folding@home GPU Core21 Folding@home Core
20:48:32:WU01:FS02:0x21:Version 0.0.18
20:48:40:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 50000 out of 6250000 steps (0%)
20:48:40:WU00:FS01:0x21:Temperature control disabled. Requirements: single Nvidia GPU, tmax must be < 110 and twait >= 900
20:48:41:WU01:FS02:0x21:Completed 0 out of 6250000 steps (0%)
20:48:42:WU01:FS02:0x21:Temperature control disabled. Requirements: single Nvidia GPU, tmax must be < 110 and twait >= 900
20:49:07:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 62500 out of 6250000 steps (1%)
20:49:16:WU01:FS02:0x21:Bad State detected... attempting to resume from last good checkpoint. Is your system overclocked?
20:49:21:WU01:FS02:0x21:Bad State detected... attempting to resume from last good checkpoint. Is your system overclocked?
20:49:26:WU01:FS02:0x21:Bad State detected... attempting to resume from last good checkpoint. Is your system overclocked?
20:49:26:WU01:FS02:0x21:ERROR:114: Max Retries Reached
20:49:26:WU01:FS02:0x21:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
20:49:26:WU01:FS02:0x21:Saving result file badstate-0.xml
20:49:26:WU01:FS02:0x21:Saving result file badstate-1.xml
20:49:26:WU01:FS02:0x21:Saving result file badstate-2.xml
20:49:26:WU01:FS02:0x21:Saving result file log.txt
20:49:26:WU01:FS02:0x21:Folding@home Core Shutdown: BAD_WORK_UNIT
20:49:26:WARNING:WU01:FS02:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
20:49:27:WU01:FS02:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:9431 run:1189 clone:4 gen:177 core:0x21 unit:0x000000d7ab436c9d586fdd3d28822843
20:49:27:WU01:FS02:Uploading 6.78MiB to 171.67.108.157
20:49:27:WU01:FS02:Connecting to 171.67.108.157:8080
20:49:27:WU02:FS02:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:80
20:49:28:WU02:FS02:Assigned to work server 171.67.108.157
20:49:28:WU02:FS02:Requesting new work unit for slot 02: READY gpu:1:Hawaii [Radeon R9 200/300X Series] from 171.67.108.157
20:49:28:WU02:FS02:Connecting to 171.67.108.157:8080
20:49:30:WU02:FS02:Downloading 8.80MiB
20:49:33:WU01:FS02:Upload 83.92%
20:49:36:WU02:FS02:Download 28.40%
20:49:39:WU01:FS02:Upload complete
20:49:39:WU01:FS02:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
20:49:40:WU01:FS02:Cleaning up
20:49:42:WU02:FS02:Download 63.90%
20:49:46:WU02:FS02:Download complete
20:49:46:WU02:FS02:Received Unit: id:02 state:DOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:9431 run:1569 clone:1 gen:381 core:0x21 unit:0x000001bcab436c9d586fdd40ce5b57e0
20:49:46:WU02:FS02:Starting
20:49:46:WU02:FS02:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Server/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/fahwebx.stanford.edu/cores/Win32/AMD64/ATI/R600/Core_21.fah/FahCore_21.exe -dir 02 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 912 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 1 -gpu-vendor ati
20:49:46:WU02:FS02:Started FahCore on PID 8208
20:49:46:WU02:FS02:Core PID:6392
20:49:46:WU02:FS02:FahCore 0x21 started
20:49:47:WU02:FS02:0x21:*********************** Log Started 2018-02-03T20:49:46Z ***********************
20:49:47:WU02:FS02:0x21:Project: 9431 (Run 1569, Clone 1, Gen 381)
20:49:47:WU02:FS02:0x21:Unit: 0x000001bcab436c9d586fdd40ce5b57e0
20:49:47:WU02:FS02:0x21:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
20:49:47:WU02:FS02:0x21:Machine: 2
20:49:47:WU02:FS02:0x21:Reading tar file core.xml
20:49:47:WU02:FS02:0x21:Reading tar file integrator.xml
20:49:47:WU02:FS02:0x21:Reading tar file state.xml
20:49:47:WU02:FS02:0x21:Reading tar file system.xml
20:49:47:WU02:FS02:0x21:Digital signatures verified
20:49:47:WU02:FS02:0x21:Folding@home GPU Core21 Folding@home Core
20:49:47:WU02:FS02:0x21:Version 0.0.18
20:49:54:WU02:FS02:0x21:Completed 0 out of 6250000 steps (0%)
20:49:54:WU02:FS02:0x21:Temperature control disabled. Requirements: single Nvidia GPU, tmax must be < 110 and twait >= 900
20:50:05:WU02:FS02:0x21:Bad State detected... attempting to resume from last good checkpoint. Is your system overclocked?
20:50:11:WU02:FS02:0x21:Bad State detected... attempting to resume from last good checkpoint. Is your system overclocked?
20:50:15:WU02:FS02:0x21:Bad State detected... attempting to resume from last good checkpoint. Is your system overclocked?
20:50:15:WU02:FS02:0x21:ERROR:114: Max Retries Reached
20:50:15:WU02:FS02:0x21:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
20:50:15:WU02:FS02:0x21:Saving result file badstate-0.xml
20:50:15:WU02:FS02:0x21:Saving result file badstate-1.xml
20:50:16:WU02:FS02:0x21:Saving result file badstate-2.xml
20:50:16:WU02:FS02:0x21:Saving result file log.txt
20:50:16:WU02:FS02:0x21:Folding@home Core Shutdown: BAD_WORK_UNIT
20:50:16:WARNING:WU02:FS02:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
20:50:16:WU02:FS02:Sending unit results: id:02 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:9431 run:1569 clone:1 gen:381 core:0x21 unit:0x000001bcab436c9d586fdd40ce5b57e0
20:50:16:WU02:FS02:Uploading 6.94MiB to 171.67.108.157
20:50:16:WU02:FS02:Connecting to 171.67.108.157:8080
20:50:17:WU01:FS02:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:80
20:50:18:WU01:FS02:Assigned to work server 171.67.108.157
20:50:18:WU01:FS02:Requesting new work unit for slot 02: READY gpu:1:Hawaii [Radeon R9 200/300X Series] from 171.67.108.157
20:50:18:WU01:FS02:Connecting to 171.67.108.157:8080
20:50:19:WU01:FS02:Downloading 8.84MiB
20:50:22:WU02:FS02:Upload 66.62%
20:50:25:WU01:FS02:Download 11.32%
20:50:29:WU02:FS02:Upload complete
20:50:29:WU02:FS02:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
20:50:29:WU02:FS02:Cleaning up
20:50:31:WU01:FS02:Download 53.05%
20:50:37:WU01:FS02:Download 88.41%
20:50:38:WU01:FS02:Download complete
20:50:38:WU01:FS02:Received Unit: id:01 state:DOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:9431 run:723 clone:2 gen:302 core:0x21 unit:0x00000167ab436c9d586fdd39c2181626
20:50:38:WU01:FS02:Starting
20:50:38:WU01:FS02:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Server/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/fahwebx.stanford.edu/cores/Win32/AMD64/ATI/R600/Core_21.fah/FahCore_21.exe -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 912 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 1 -gpu-vendor ati
20:50:38:WU01:FS02:Started FahCore on PID 4336
20:50:38:WU01:FS02:Core PID:7960
20:50:38:WU01:FS02:FahCore 0x21 started
20:50:39:WU01:FS02:0x21:*********************** Log Started 2018-02-03T20:50:38Z ***********************
20:50:39:WU01:FS02:0x21:Project: 9431 (Run 723, Clone 2, Gen 302)
20:50:39:WU01:FS02:0x21:Unit: 0x00000167ab436c9d586fdd39c2181626
20:50:39:WU01:FS02:0x21:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
20:50:39:WU01:FS02:0x21:Machine: 2
20:50:39:WU01:FS02:0x21:Reading tar file core.xml
20:50:39:WU01:FS02:0x21:Reading tar file integrator.xml
20:50:39:WU01:FS02:0x21:Reading tar file state.xml
20:50:39:WU01:FS02:0x21:Reading tar file system.xml
20:50:39:WU01:FS02:0x21:Digital signatures verified
20:50:39:WU01:FS02:0x21:Folding@home GPU Core21 Folding@home Core
20:50:39:WU01:FS02:0x21:Version 0.0.18
20:50:49:WU01:FS02:0x21:Completed 0 out of 6250000 steps (0%)
20:50:49:WU01:FS02:0x21:Temperature control disabled. Requirements: single Nvidia GPU, tmax must be < 110 and twait >= 900
20:51:11:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 125000 out of 6250000 steps (2%)
20:51:34:WU01:FS02:0x21:Bad State detected... attempting to resume from last good checkpoint. Is your system overclocked?
20:51:48:WU01:FS02:0x21:Bad State detected... attempting to resume from last good checkpoint. Is your system overclocked?
20:51:54:WU01:FS02:0x21:Bad State detected... attempting to resume from last good checkpoint. Is your system overclocked?
20:51:54:WU01:FS02:0x21:ERROR:114: Max Retries Reached
20:51:54:WU01:FS02:0x21:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
20:51:54:WU01:FS02:0x21:Saving result file badstate-0.xml
20:51:54:WU01:FS02:0x21:Saving result file badstate-1.xml
20:51:54:WU01:FS02:0x21:Saving result file badstate-2.xml
20:51:54:WU01:FS02:0x21:Saving result file log.txt
20:51:54:WU01:FS02:0x21:Folding@home Core Shutdown: BAD_WORK_UNIT
20:51:55:WARNING:WU01:FS02:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
20:51:55:WU01:FS02:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:9431 run:723 clone:2 gen:302 core:0x21 unit:0x00000167ab436c9d586fdd39c2181626
20:51:55:WU01:FS02:Uploading 6.83MiB to 171.67.108.157
20:51:55:WU01:FS02:Connecting to 171.67.108.157:8080
20:51:55:WU02:FS02:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:80
20:51:56:WU02:FS02:Assigned to work server 171.67.108.157
20:51:56:WU02:FS02:Requesting new work unit for slot 02: READY gpu:1:Hawaii [Radeon R9 200/300X Series] from 171.67.108.157
20:51:56:WU02:FS02:Connecting to 171.67.108.157:8080
20:51:57:WU02:FS02:Downloading 5.18MiB
20:52:01:WU01:FS02:Upload 83.22%
20:52:03:WU02:FS02:Download 34.99%
20:52:07:WU01:FS02:Upload complete
20:52:07:WU01:FS02:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
20:52:07:WU01:FS02:Cleaning up
20:52:09:WU02:FS02:Download 61.54%
20:52:11:WU02:FS02:Download complete
20:52:12:WU02:FS02:Received Unit: id:02 state:DOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:9414 run:1111 clone:1 gen:242 core:0x21 unit:0x0000012aab436c9d585e0698cef1a5e0
20:52:12:WU02:FS02:Starting
20:52:12:WU02:FS02:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Server/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/fahwebx.stanford.edu/cores/Win32/AMD64/ATI/R600/Core_21.fah/FahCore_21.exe -dir 02 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 912 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 1 -gpu-vendor ati
20:52:12:WU02:FS02:Started FahCore on PID 6392
20:52:12:WU02:FS02:Core PID:8208
20:52:12:WU02:FS02:FahCore 0x21 started
20:52:12:WU02:FS02:0x21:*********************** Log Started 2018-02-03T20:52:12Z ***********************
20:52:12:WU02:FS02:0x21:Project: 9414 (Run 1111, Clone 1, Gen 242)
20:52:12:WU02:FS02:0x21:Unit: 0x0000012aab436c9d585e0698cef1a5e0
20:52:12:WU02:FS02:0x21:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
20:52:12:WU02:FS02:0x21:Machine: 2
20:52:12:WU02:FS02:0x21:Reading tar file core.xml
20:52:12:WU02:FS02:0x21:Reading tar file integrator.xml
20:52:12:WU02:FS02:0x21:Reading tar file state.xml
20:52:12:WU02:FS02:0x21:Reading tar file system.xml
20:52:12:WU02:FS02:0x21:Digital signatures verified
20:52:12:WU02:FS02:0x21:Folding@home GPU Core21 Folding@home Core
20:52:12:WU02:FS02:0x21:Version 0.0.18
20:52:19:WU02:FS02:0x21:Completed 0 out of 6250000 steps (0%)
20:52:19:WU02:FS02:0x21:Temperature control disabled. Requirements: single Nvidia GPU, tmax must be < 110 and twait >= 900
20:53:02:WU02:FS02:0x21:Bad State detected... attempting to resume from last good checkpoint. Is your system overclocked?
20:53:07:WU02:FS02:0x21:Bad State detected... attempting to resume from last good checkpoint. Is your system overclocked?
20:53:11:WU02:FS02:0x21:Bad State detected... attempting to resume from last good checkpoint. Is your system overclocked?
20:53:11:WU02:FS02:0x21:ERROR:114: Max Retries Reached
20:53:11:WU02:FS02:0x21:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
20:53:11:WU02:FS02:0x21:Saving result file badstate-0.xml
20:53:11:WU02:FS02:0x21:Saving result file badstate-1.xml
20:53:11:WU02:FS02:0x21:Saving result file badstate-2.xml
20:53:11:WU02:FS02:0x21:Saving result file log.txt
20:53:11:WU02:FS02:0x21:Folding@home Core Shutdown: BAD_WORK_UNIT
20:53:12:WARNING:WU02:FS02:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
20:53:12:WU02:FS02:Sending unit results: id:02 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:9414 run:1111 clone:1 gen:242 core:0x21 unit:0x0000012aab436c9d585e0698cef1a5e0
20:53:12:WU02:FS02:Uploading 3.95MiB to 171.67.108.157
20:53:12:WU02:FS02:Connecting to 171.67.108.157:8080
20:53:12:WU01:FS02:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:80
20:53:13:WU01:FS02:Assigned to work server 171.67.108.157
20:53:13:WU01:FS02:Requesting new work unit for slot 02: READY gpu:1:Hawaii [Radeon R9 200/300X Series] from 171.67.108.157
20:53:13:WU01:FS02:Connecting to 171.67.108.157:8080
20:53:14:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 187500 out of 6250000 steps (3%)
20:53:14:WU01:FS02:Downloading 8.86MiB
20:53:18:WU02:FS02:Upload 68.00%
20:53:21:WU01:FS02:Download 18.33%
20:53:24:WU02:FS02:Upload complete
20:53:24:WU02:FS02:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
20:53:24:WU02:FS02:Cleaning up
20:53:27:WU01:FS02:Download 34.55%
20:53:33:WU01:FS02:Download 63.46%
20:53:36:WU01:FS02:Download complete
20:53:36:WU01:FS02:Received Unit: id:01 state:DOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:9431 run:1222 clone:4 gen:412 core:0x21 unit:0x000001efab436c9d586fdd3d623b7edc
20:53:36:WU01:FS02:Starting
20:53:36:WU01:FS02:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Server/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/fahwebx.stanford.edu/cores/Win32/AMD64/ATI/R600/Core_21.fah/FahCore_21.exe -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 912 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 1 -gpu-vendor ati
20:53:37:WU01:FS02:Started FahCore on PID 9012
20:53:37:WU01:FS02:Core PID:4420
20:53:37:WU01:FS02:FahCore 0x21 started
20:53:37:WU01:FS02:0x21:*********************** Log Started 2018-02-03T20:53:37Z ***********************
20:53:37:WU01:FS02:0x21:Project: 9431 (Run 1222, Clone 4, Gen 412)
20:53:37:WU01:FS02:0x21:Unit: 0x000001efab436c9d586fdd3d623b7edc
20:53:37:WU01:FS02:0x21:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
20:53:37:WU01:FS02:0x21:Machine: 2
20:53:37:WU01:FS02:0x21:Reading tar file core.xml
20:53:37:WU01:FS02:0x21:Reading tar file integrator.xml
20:53:37:WU01:FS02:0x21:Reading tar file state.xml
20:53:37:WU01:FS02:0x21:Reading tar file system.xml
20:53:37:WU01:FS02:0x21:Digital signatures verified
20:53:37:WU01:FS02:0x21:Folding@home GPU Core21 Folding@home Core
20:53:37:WU01:FS02:0x21:Version 0.0.18
20:53:45:WU01:FS02:0x21:Completed 0 out of 6250000 steps (0%)
20:53:45:WU01:FS02:0x21:Temperature control disabled. Requirements: single Nvidia GPU, tmax must be < 110 and twait >= 900
20:54:10:WU01:FS02:0x21:Bad State detected... attempting to resume from last good checkpoint. Is your system overclocked?
20:54:16:WU01:FS02:0x21:Bad State detected... attempting to resume from last good checkpoint. Is your system overclocked?
20:54:23:WU01:FS02:0x21:Bad State detected... attempting to resume from last good checkpoint. Is your system overclocked?
20:54:23:WU01:FS02:0x21:ERROR:114: Max Retries Reached
20:54:23:WU01:FS02:0x21:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
20:54:23:WU01:FS02:0x21:Saving result file badstate-0.xml
20:54:23:WU01:FS02:0x21:Saving result file badstate-1.xml
20:54:23:WU01:FS02:0x21:Saving result file badstate-2.xml
20:54:23:WU01:FS02:0x21:Saving result file log.txt
20:54:23:WU01:FS02:0x21:Folding@home Core Shutdown: BAD_WORK_UNIT
20:54:24:WARNING:WU01:FS02:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
20:54:24:WU01:FS02:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:9431 run:1222 clone:4 gen:412 core:0x21 unit:0x000001efab436c9d586fdd3d623b7edc
20:54:24:WU01:FS02:Uploading 6.78MiB to 171.67.108.157
20:54:24:WU01:FS02:Connecting to 171.67.108.157:8080
20:54:24:WU02:FS02:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:80
20:54:25:WU02:FS02:Assigned to work server 171.67.108.157
20:54:25:WU02:FS02:Requesting new work unit for slot 02: READY gpu:1:Hawaii [Radeon R9 200/300X Series] from 171.67.108.157
20:54:25:WU02:FS02:Connecting to 171.67.108.157:8080
20:54:26:WU02:FS02:Downloading 5.15MiB
20:54:30:WU01:FS02:Upload 38.70%
20:54:32:WU02:FS02:Download 47.36%
20:54:36:WU01:FS02:Upload 59.89%
20:54:38:WU02:FS02:Download 65.57%
20:54:42:WU01:FS02:Upload 75.56%
20:54:44:WU02:FS02:Download 83.79%
20:54:46:WU02:FS02:Download complete
20:54:47:WU02:FS02:Received Unit: id:02 state:DOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:9414 run:519 clone:3 gen:456 core:0x21 unit:0x00000218ab436c9d585e069333421eeb
20:54:47:WU02:FS02:Starting
20:54:47:WU02:FS02:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Server/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/fahwebx.stanford.edu/cores/Win32/AMD64/ATI/R600/Core_21.fah/FahCore_21.exe -dir 02 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 912 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 1 -gpu-vendor ati
20:54:47:WU02:FS02:Started FahCore on PID 9028
20:54:47:WU02:FS02:Core PID:6564
20:54:47:WU02:FS02:FahCore 0x21 started
20:54:47:WU02:FS02:0x21:*********************** Log Started 2018-02-03T20:54:47Z ***********************
20:54:47:WU02:FS02:0x21:Project: 9414 (Run 519, Clone 3, Gen 456)
20:54:47:WU02:FS02:0x21:Unit: 0x00000218ab436c9d585e069333421eeb
20:54:47:WU02:FS02:0x21:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
20:54:47:WU02:FS02:0x21:Machine: 2
20:54:47:WU02:FS02:0x21:Reading tar file core.xml
20:54:47:WU02:FS02:0x21:Reading tar file integrator.xml
20:54:47:WU02:FS02:0x21:Reading tar file state.xml
20:54:47:WU02:FS02:0x21:Reading tar file system.xml
20:54:47:WU02:FS02:0x21:Digital signatures verified
20:54:47:WU02:FS02:0x21:Folding@home GPU Core21 Folding@home Core
20:54:47:WU02:FS02:0x21:Version 0.0.18
20:54:49:WU01:FS02:Upload complete
20:54:49:WU01:FS02:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
20:54:49:WU01:FS02:Cleaning up
20:54:54:WU02:FS02:0x21:Completed 0 out of 6250000 steps (0%)
20:54:54:WU02:FS02:0x21:Temperature control disabled. Requirements: single Nvidia GPU, tmax must be < 110 and twait >= 900
20:55:17:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 250000 out of 6250000 steps (4%)
20:55:37:WU02:FS02:0x21:Bad State detected... attempting to resume from last good checkpoint. Is your system overclocked?
20:55:41:WU02:FS02:0x21:Bad State detected... attempting to resume from last good checkpoint. Is your system overclocked?
20:55:47:WU02:FS02:0x21:Bad State detected... attempting to resume from last good checkpoint. Is your system overclocked?
20:55:47:WU02:FS02:0x21:ERROR:114: Max Retries Reached
20:55:47:WU02:FS02:0x21:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
20:55:47:WU02:FS02:0x21:Saving result file badstate-0.xml
20:55:47:WU02:FS02:0x21:Saving result file badstate-1.xml
20:55:47:WU02:FS02:0x21:Saving result file badstate-2.xml
20:55:47:WU02:FS02:0x21:Saving result file log.txt
20:55:47:WU02:FS02:0x21:Folding@home Core Shutdown: BAD_WORK_UNIT
20:55:47:WARNING:WU02:FS02:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
20:55:48:WU02:FS02:Sending unit results: id:02 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:9414 run:519 clone:3 gen:456 core:0x21 unit:0x00000218ab436c9d585e069333421eeb
20:55:48:WU02:FS02:Uploading 3.86MiB to 171.67.108.157
20:55:48:WU02:FS02:Connecting to 171.67.108.157:8080
20:55:48:WU01:FS02:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:80
20:55:49:WU01:FS02:Assigned to work server 171.67.108.157
20:55:49:WU01:FS02:Requesting new work unit for slot 02: READY gpu:1:Hawaii [Radeon R9 200/300X Series] from 171.67.108.157
20:55:49:WU01:FS02:Connecting to 171.67.108.157:8080
20:55:50:WU01:FS02:Downloading 8.83MiB
20:55:54:WU02:FS02:Upload 79.32%
20:55:56:WU01:FS02:Download 18.40%
20:55:59:WU02:FS02:Upload complete
20:55:59:WU02:FS02:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
20:55:59:WU02:FS02:Cleaning up
20:56:02:WU01:FS02:Download 26.90%
20:56:08:WU01:FS02:Download 43.18%
20:56:14:WU01:FS02:Download 60.16%
20:56:20:WU01:FS02:Download 85.64%
20:56:25:WU01:FS02:Download complete
20:56:25:WU01:FS02:Received Unit: id:01 state:DOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:9431 run:476 clone:1 gen:582 core:0x21 unit:0x000002acab436c9d586fdd376c154564
20:56:25:WU01:FS02:Starting
20:56:25:WU01:FS02:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Server/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/fahwebx.stanford.edu/cores/Win32/AMD64/ATI/R600/Core_21.fah/FahCore_21.exe -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 912 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 1 -gpu-vendor ati
20:56:25:WU01:FS02:Started FahCore on PID 8388
20:56:25:WU01:FS02:Core PID:7840
20:56:25:WU01:FS02:FahCore 0x21 started
20:56:26:WU01:FS02:0x21:*********************** Log Started 2018-02-03T20:56:25Z ***********************
20:56:26:WU01:FS02:0x21:Project: 9431 (Run 476, Clone 1, Gen 582)
20:56:26:WU01:FS02:0x21:Unit: 0x000002acab436c9d586fdd376c154564
20:56:26:WU01:FS02:0x21:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
20:56:26:WU01:FS02:0x21:Machine: 2
20:56:26:WU01:FS02:0x21:Reading tar file core.xml
20:56:26:WU01:FS02:0x21:Reading tar file integrator.xml
20:56:26:WU01:FS02:0x21:Reading tar file state.xml
20:56:26:WU01:FS02:0x21:Reading tar file system.xml
20:56:26:WU01:FS02:0x21:Digital signatures verified
20:56:26:WU01:FS02:0x21:Folding@home GPU Core21 Folding@home Core
20:56:26:WU01:FS02:0x21:Version 0.0.18
20:56:33:WU01:FS02:0x21:Completed 0 out of 6250000 steps (0%)
20:56:33:WU01:FS02:0x21:Temperature control disabled. Requirements: single Nvidia GPU, tmax must be < 110 and twait >= 900
```


----------



## FlyingPC (3. Februar 2018)

Doleo schrieb:


> Danke für die fluxe Antwort!
> 
> Eine Frage noch: Mein System ist ein i7-8700k (nicht übertaktet) mit einem Hr-02 Macho Rev B. Meine Temps sind beim Falten bei 80 °C. Das ist für meinen Geschmack etwas ZU hoch. Habt ihr ähnliche Temps oder sitzt bei mir der Macho nicht richtig..



Bei mir und meinem Ryzen 5 1600X @3,7Ghz kühlt der HR-02 Macho Rev. B auf ca. 62°C. Bei ca. 44.000PPD habe ich auch die CPU aber wieder rausgenommen.


----------



## foldinghomealone (3. Februar 2018)

@moreply: Lief sie vorher gut? Ist die GPU übertaktet? --> Werkseinstellungen testen


----------



## moreply (3. Februar 2018)

Lief vorher einwandfrei. Nein. Ich hab jetzt sogar noch mal jeweils 50 mhz von Chip und Memory genommen.

Hab grade eben sogar ein failed slot bekommen.


----------



## Hasestab (3. Februar 2018)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Add ist nur für die Kontrolle, du musst die Software erst mal auf dem zweiten laufen haben.
> Dann wenns läuft auf dem zweiten in config und bei remote ein Passwort vergeben.
> 
> Danach F@H einmal beenden und wieder starten.
> Danach kann der erste  den zweiten anzeige.



Habs jetzt 2 Std lang versucht wenigstens die 980 mir mal mit auf meinen Hauptsystem anzeigen zu lassen. Negativ.... bin ich zu blöd für.

Netzwerkgedöns war noch nie mein Fall. Gib da ne detaillierte Deutsche Anleitung?

Gruss


----------



## foldinghomealone (3. Februar 2018)

@moreply:
Außer den üblichen Verdächtigen (GPU-Takt auf Werkseinstellung; GPU-Slot löschen und neu aufsetzen; FAHClient neu installieren; GPU-Treiber neu installieren) fällt mir jetzt auch nichts ein...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. Februar 2018)

Noch mal etwas Detaillierter.

PC1 wird zum anzeigen verwendet, hierläuft schon alles.

PC2:
1. Software installieren
2. Alles einstellen, was eh eingestellt wird.
3. Unter Config bei Remote ein Passwort eingeben
4. Komplettes F@H einmal neu starten

PC1:
Per Add den PC-Namen und das Passwort eingeben.

Wenn das nicht geht, muss am pc2 noch die Firewall angepasst werden.


----------



## Hasestab (3. Februar 2018)

Na siehst geht doch!

Dankeschön!!
Mit Hostname dachte ich das hat was mit dem clienten zu tun. Mit dem Rechnernamen war das jetzt Easy.
Gruss


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. Februar 2018)

Sehr gern


----------



## moreply (3. Februar 2018)

Irgendwie renne aktuell nur in Probleme ohne Lösungen...

GPU werden vom Client nicht erkannt. Oder Systeme starten gar nicht


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. Februar 2018)

Netzteil?


----------



## moreply (3. Februar 2018)

Die Rechner sind bis vor 2 Stunden alle ohne probleme gelaufen. Seit dem der Client drauf ist geht nichts mehr...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. Februar 2018)

Sehr komisch.

Generell lohnt bei Folding aber etwas weniger Takt, erhöhte Lüfterdrehzahl.

Wegen solcher Probleme mach ich meine Rigs immer schon ne Woche eher fertig 

Ich würde dir da, wenn du vor ort wärst, ja helfen, das wird nur wohl n bissel spät sein.

Edit: Hast du den Patch gegen Meltdown drauf?


----------



## moreply (3. Februar 2018)

Ich werde jetzt nochmal was Essen und nochmal einen versuch wagen.

Ich eigentlich auch aber Arbeit und eine Grippe haben mich davon abgehalten 

Danke aber ich denke nicht das wir aus der selben ecke kommen oder?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. Februar 2018)

Ich wohne bei Brooker um die ecke, in der nähe des Stammsitz des größten deutschen Autobauers.


----------



## brooker (3. Februar 2018)

@moreplay: ... ist deine Platte voll? FAlls nicht, desinstalliere den FAH-Client, lösche die Daten unter C:\Users\dein Name\AppData\Roaming\FAHClient. Dann installieren und done.

Bitte starte ohne OC. Wenn dann irgendwann wieder Probleme auftreten ist es in der Regel die Spannungsversorgung oder andere Hardware.


----------



## moreply (4. Februar 2018)

Ein Problem konnte ich auf einen Fehlerhaften Adapter zurückführen. Das problem mit dem Failed Slot besteht weiterhin mal sehen ob sich das noch lösen lässt.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. Februar 2018)

Du bekommst das hin, wir brauchen dich für den 10. Platz am 10.02


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Februar 2018)

Es gibt ja nebenbei genug willentliche Vasallen die das heroische Ziel mit bestreiten, nur eben leider nicht im 6 stelligen Bereich. Für mich wäre es ja schon ein Meilenstein überhaupt in die Punkte für eine mögliche Belohnung zu kommen da ein wenig Luft für die normale Tätigkeit am PC verbleibt. Mögen die Spiele beginnen


----------



## brooker (4. Februar 2018)

... Zitat aus den Gewinnspielregeln: "Die drei Tastaturen sowie die drei Sets mit Maus und Mauspad werden zufällig an sechs Teilnehmer vergeben, die zwischen dem 04.02. und dem 11.02. eine Rechenleistung von mindestens 200.000 Punkten zur Verfügung gestellt haben." 

D.h., selbst mit 30.000 PPDs pro Tag ist man beim Gewinnspiel dabei! Gut falt und viel Glück.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. Februar 2018)

Eben, und so irre wie ich muss man ja nicht sein, und allein 7-stellige PPD liefern.

Klar, das ist auch toll, aber die Top 20 allein könnten den Teamrank eben trotzdem nicht auf 10 verbessern, dafür braucht es die Hilfe aller 

Hier zählt jede WU und jedes Pünktchen.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (4. Februar 2018)

Na das ist doch mal was: Heute - pünktlich zur Faltaktion hat auch wettermäßig der Winter Einzug gehalten. Somit kann ich die Abwärme meines "Heizkraftwerkes" prima nutzen und auf der anderen Seite Heizkosten sparen. Weil Heizen muß ich so der so.


----------



## Olstyle (4. Februar 2018)

brooker schrieb:


> ... Zitat aus den Gewinnspielregeln: "Die drei Tastaturen sowie die drei Sets mit Maus und Mauspad werden zufällig an sechs Teilnehmer vergeben, die zwischen dem 04.02. und dem 11.02. eine Rechenleistung von mindestens 200.000 Punkten zur Verfügung gestellt haben."
> 
> D.h., selbst mit 30.000 PPDs pro Tag ist man beim Gewinnspiel dabei! Gut falt und viel Glück.


Wobei anders herum die Anforderungen für den Hauptpreis schon krass sind. Unter zwei High-End GPUs im Dauerbetrieb (bzw. natürlich entsprechend mehr kleineren Modellen) scheint da nix zu gehen, also für die meisten Forenmitglieder selbst bei vollem Einsatz unmöglich.

Ja ich weiß es ist ein guter Zweck etc., aber besonders motivierend nach den 200k weiter zu falten ist das nicht.


----------



## cubanrice987 (4. Februar 2018)

Einfach will man es mir wohl auch dieses Mal nicht machen.

PC1 köchelte die halbe Nacht nur so vor sich hin, 1050 Ti mit 55°C war noch OK, die RX480 wurde bei 72°C aber wohl mit GPU Spannung und Frequenz nicht mehr klar und hat angefangen WUs zu verwerfen und der Xeon war mit 85°C auch nicht mehr so wirklich im grünen Bereich. 

Gegen 3 Uhr heute Nacht waren dann mal beide Grafikkarten ziemlich zeitgleich mit ihren WUs fertig, sodass ich den Rechner mal kurz raus nehmen konnte. Gehäuselüfter noch weiter Richtung unerträgliche Lautstärke, CPU Lüfter ebenfalls, RX480 von 1380Mhz auf 1350Mhz zurück genommen und Temperaturziel von 75°C auf 65°C runter gezogen. Um das auszugleichen habe ich die 1050 Ti ans Maximum gedreht. 1800Mhz sollte sie nun machen, wobei sich die GPU dank Powerlimit ziemlich stabil auf 1770Mhz eingependelt hat, naja, sei es drum. Zuletzt noch das Fenster auf, jetzt liegen die Temperaturen bei 54°C 1050 Ti, 63°C RX480 und 75°C Xeon. Außerdem ist der Energieverbrauch um gut 15 - 20Watt gesunken und liegt nun unter 300Watt. Heißes Silizium ist ineffizient... 
Rechner liegen im Moment zusammen bei 1,06Mio PPD, das liegt immer noch über meinem 1Mio PPD Ziel, also erst mal alles wieder in bester Ordnung.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. Februar 2018)

Das stimmt zwar, aber wenn du es einfacher erreichen könntest, würde die grenze höher liegen, ...

Es macht eben nur Sinn für den Sponsor, wenn der Gewinner wirklich was leistet, man will ja damit auch werben 

Außerdem sehe ich aktuell ab grob 1,5 Mio PPD wohl ne Chance auf die Top10.
Das geht schon mit ner 1080ti und zwei 1060 oder ner 1070Ti.

Klar, immer noch keine 0815-Hardwareausstattung, aber so extrem ist das auch noch nicht.
Und so wenig haben viele hier gar nicht ab Hardware


----------



## nfsgame (4. Februar 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kleines Problem mit einem meiner Systeme... Sind so leider 6/12 Kerne/Threads weniger... Jemand schon mal das Problem gehabt? Die beiden GPUs in dem Sys falten problemlos... Hab jetzt nach sechs failed WUs erstmal pausiert, nicht dass das auf den Bonus geht...


----------



## micindustries (4. Februar 2018)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Klar, immer noch keine 0815-Hardwareausstattung, aber so extrem ist das auch noch nicht.
> Und so wenig haben viele hier gar nicht ab Hardware



Und vermutlich sind das im Privatsektor oftmals Miner. Wie will man als "Ottonormalnutzer" da in die Top10 kommen, um eine Chance auf eine schöne Zusatzkarte zu haben? Ich kann mir keine 8 GPUs leisten oder verdiene mir was mit BC / ET / was es da sonst noch gibt dazu. Ich falte dennoch mit, aber von vorneherein zu wissen, das man chancenlos ist, frustet durchaus. Und genau so geht es auch denen, die noch weniger Hardware haben und dadurch grad so über die 200k in der Woche kommen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. Februar 2018)

Verstehe ich schon, so ist es nicht, aber die 8 bzw. 9 GPUs bei mir sind eher ein Zeichen meines Hardware-Wahns 

Und die habe ich, bis auf zwei, auch alle nur gebraucht billig geschossen 

200.000 Punkte sind aber selbst mit ner GTX950 ind etwas über 24h zusammen.

Bei den üblichen Karten Richtung gtx780/970, ...reden wir schon von sehr guten PPDs.

Dass man in den Top10 landen muss war auch von mir kritisiert, aber das liegt ja nicht in meiner Hand


----------



## binär-11110110111 (4. Februar 2018)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aha, der Guru meditiert mal wieder ! Der Fehler liegt meist in der Checkpoint-Datei. Betreffende WU (CPU-Eintrag) löschen, Clienten schließen, System neu starten und CPU wieder einbinden.


----------



## cubanrice987 (4. Februar 2018)

micindustries schrieb:


> Und genau so geht es auch denen, die noch weniger Hardware haben und dadurch grad so über die 200k in der Woche kommen.



Und gerade die sind es dann doch, die so eine Karte sicher gut gebrauchen könnten. Ich würde sie auch mitnehmen, nem geschenkten Gaul... Aber was SINNVOLLES damit anzufangen wüsste ich tatsächlich nicht. Meine Tastatur dagegen, müsste so aus Windows 2000/XP Zeiten stammen, dürfte wohl mal... Oder die Maus am i3 PC führt bei den meisten beim BF4 zocken auch eher an die Grenze der Frustration...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. Februar 2018)

Ähm, es geht ja ums Falten, die Karte soll ja dann auch für das Team weiter eingesetzt werden, ob dauerhaft oder nur in Aktionen ist mal dahin gestellt, aber vor dem Hintergrund macht es natürlich sinn, dass man nicht mit 20.000 Punkten schon die Karte bekommt.

Die Bedingungen sind ja bekannt, sogesehen.
Es geht eben hier um den guten Zweck, und nicht um “wie komme ich am leichtesten an eine GTX1060“


----------



## Olstyle (4. Februar 2018)

Ich fände eine Punktzahl die etwa ner 1050Ti bei 5 Tagen Dauerbetrieb entspricht fair als Grenze für den Hauptgewinn. Das sind immer noch ne Menge Punkte aber eben trotzdem für einen Durchschnittsnutzer erreichbar.

Die Waküs köcheln jedenfalls erst mal fröhlich weiter, aber ob ich die während meines Urlaubes zu Hause weiter laufen lasse werde ich mir echt nochmal überlegen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. Februar 2018)

Olstyle, das mit den Waküs verstehe ich voll 

Und ja, eine Mindestpunktzahl wäre sicherlich ok, aber ich würde die 1050Ti nicht als Anhaltspunkt nehmen.
Die Leistung einer Mittelklasse-Karte darfs schon sein.


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Februar 2018)

Ja, zugegeben, das System ist nicht fehlerfrei - aber wer sich (etwas) anstrengt kann die Limite schaffen

Und - obwohl das ja eigentlich klar ist - möchte ich nochmal anfügen...

Wir haben diese Aktion nicht am laufen um jemandem "einfach" zu einer GraKa zu verhelfen
Es geht darum möglichst viele Punkte (und somit möglichst viele Forschungsresultate) zu generieren

Das "Zuckerle" (aka Hardware) soll einfach noch mehr Leute für diesen wichtigen Zweck "anlocken"


----------



## Olstyle (4. Februar 2018)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Das "Zuckerle" (aka Hardware) soll einfach noch mehr Leute für diesen wichtigen Zweck "anlocken"


Eben, und wenn die Grenze über den 200k Punkten nicht erreichbar ist leidet die Motivation  .


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. Februar 2018)

Sorry, 200k Punkte ist ein Witz über 7 Tage, das erreicht teilweise ein Prozessor, ne ansatzweise spieletaugliche GPU macht das in weniger als einem Tag, den Punkt verstehe ich nicht.


----------



## Olstyle (4. Februar 2018)

Das ist ja der Witz: Ich kann meine Rechner morgen wieder aus machen und habe die 200k. Der "Zucker" fürs weiterlaufen fehlt dagegen.


----------



## arcDaniel (4. Februar 2018)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Eben, und wenn die Grenze über den 200k Punkten nicht erreichbar ist leidet die Motivation  .



Ich bin jetzt mal ein ganz bischen böse; klar jede gefaltete WU ist gut, jedoch sollte die Effizienz nicht komplett aus den Augen verloren gehen. Manchmal mach es einfach keinen Sinn mehr gewisse HW falten zu lassen und wer die 200k in einer ganzen Woche nicht packt, hat mit grosser Wahrscheinlichkeit solche HW.

Sogar mit einer GTX750ti sollte man bereits in 3-4 Tagen diese Leistung geschaft haben.


----------



## cubanrice987 (4. Februar 2018)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Ähm, es geht ja ums Falten, die Karte soll ja dann auch für das Team weiter eingesetzt werden, ob dauerhaft oder nur in Aktionen ist mal dahin gestellt, aber vor dem Hintergrund macht es natürlich sinn, dass man nicht mit 20.000 Punkten schon die Karte bekommt.


Naja, der Gute Zweck steht im Vordergrund, das ist wohl so. 

Wobei ich das Gefühl nicht los werde, wenn ich mir die PPD Tabelle so ansehe, die seltsame Bonuspunkte Geschichte, dass alles andere als ne 1080 oder 1080Ti gar nicht so wirklich viel Sinn macht.  Mal angenommen ich bastle mir jetzt nen 24/7 Falter zusammen, Ryzen 7 8Kerner, 2xPCIe x16. Wenn ich das mit der Bonuspunkte Geschichte noch so richtig im Kopf hätte, dann währe ich doof da 2 1060 rein zu basteln, eine 1080Ti hat nicht viel mehr Leistung, frisst aber auch nicht mehr Strom, bringt aber viel mehr Bonuspunkte, richtig ? Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob die sich über die Punktevergabe mal Gedanken gemacht haben, aber die Punkte und vor allem Bonuspunkte sollen ein Ansporn sein für das alles hier. Also würde es doch Sinn machen wenn sie die Punkte so vergeben wie sie die Rechenlast Verteilung am liebsten hätten. Währe dann wohl ein ziemlich sicheres Zeichen dafür das CPU Rechenleitung aktuell gar nicht gebraucht wird/ erwünscht ist... Und kleine Grafikkarten eben auch nicht.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. Februar 2018)

Das kann sein, da wäre wahrscheinlich eher die Kombi 200k min die Woche und zusätzlich täglich min. 12k sinniger, oder ähnlich.

Oder einfach nur 5 Tage Aktivität, oder oder oder 

Edit:




cubanrice987 schrieb:


> Naja, der Gute Zweck steht im Vordergrund, das ist wohl so.
> 
> ...
> 
> ... Wenn ich das mit der Bonuspunkte Geschichte noch so richtig im Kopf hätte, dann währe ich doof da 2 1060 rein zu basteln, eine 1080Ti hat nicht viel mehr Leistung, frisst aber auch nicht mehr Strom, bringt aber viel mehr Bonuspunkte, richtig ? ...



Ja Guter Zweck.

Das mit den zwei 1060 vs 2 1080Ti ist aber Blödsinn, zwei 1060 brauchen, richtig eingestellt, etwa 240w Gesamtsystem, zwei 1080Ti werden nicht unter 360w liegen, ...
Dazu die Preise, so ganz dumm ist das nicht.


----------



## Olstyle (4. Februar 2018)

cubanrice987 schrieb:


> Also würde es doch Sinn machen wenn sie die Punkte so vergeben wie sie die Rechenlast Verteilung am liebsten hätten.


Laut Aussage der Forscher ist das ja genau so:
Mittlerweile können die GPU clients alle Rechnungen die früher der CPU vorbehalten waren in deutlich schneller und eine schnelle Abarbeitung der WUs spart Wartezeit auf Forscherseite.
Ergo ist schnell viel liefern gefragter als der stete Tropfen.


----------



## cubanrice987 (4. Februar 2018)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Mittlerweile können die GPU clients alle Rechnungen die früher der CPU vorbehalten waren in deutlich schneller und eine schnelle Abarbeitung der WUs spart Wartezeit auf Forscherseite.



Ich bin mir jetzt gerade nicht ganz sicher ob ich dass richtig verstanden habe, es gibt keine CPU exklusiven Berechnungen mehr ? Also währe es auch kein Schmu bzw. Punktegeierei mehr sich ein Faltsystem mit nem Core i5 xxxx K zusammen zu basteln, da 2 1080Ti s rein zu klatschen und das Ding einfach das ganze Jahr über nur GPU falten zu lassen?

Edit
Ich möchte jetzt niemanden angreifen hier, hoffe dass wird nicht falsch verstanden, aber wenn es so währe dass es immer noch CPU exklusive CPU WUs gibt hat reines GPU falten für mich irgendwie den bitteren Nachgeschmack von Chery Picking, ich mach das wo ich am meisten von habe, die Drecksarbeit dürfen gern andere machen...


----------



## Falco (4. Februar 2018)

Weil ich gerade gelesen habe das manche lieber den PC im Urlaub ausschalten möchten...
Ich nutze den TeamViewer als Handy App.
So kann ich von überall die PC's überwachen und zur Not stoppen. Tolle Sache!


----------



## Olstyle (4. Februar 2018)

Die "Not" wäre eine Situation in der garantiert kein Teamviewer mehr läuft  .


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. Februar 2018)

Falco, bei Wasserkühlung ist das trotzdem nicht ohne.


----------



## ProfBoom (4. Februar 2018)

Das schnelle zurückgeben einer WU ist auch deshalb wichtig, weil die WUs aufeinander basieren.
D. h. es können erst neue generiert werden, wenn die alten zurückgesendet wurden.

Aber über Sinne und Unsinn des QRB wurde ja schon viel diskutiert...

************

Hat jemand mit einer AMD Grafikkarte mal den Treiber 17.11.1 WHQL getestet?
Da ich ein neues System aufgesetzt habe, habe ich mal verschiedene Treiber gebencht.
Auf einer RX 580 machte der 17.11.1 WHQL etwa 5-6% mehr PPD als alle anderen, die in etwa auf einem Niveau lagen.


----------



## foldinghomealone (4. Februar 2018)

cubanrice987 schrieb:


> Ich bin mir jetzt gerade nicht ganz sicher ob ich dass richtig verstanden habe, es gibt keine CPU exklusiven Berechnungen mehr ? Also währe es auch kein Schmu bzw. Punktegeierei mehr sich ein


Natürlich gibt es immer noch CPU-only WUs. 

Aber es ist ja auch keine Neuigkeit, dass eine 1080 Ti mehr Punkte abwirft, als ein i5. Jeder der mal in Holdies PPD-Tabelle geschaut hat oder selbst entsprechende HW eingesetzt hat, weiß Bescheid.
Und natürlich macht es auch Sinn, dass schnellere HW, mehr Punkte bekommt als langsamere. Das ist keine Punktegeierei!!! 
(Ob es natürlich einen nicht-linearen QRB als Belohnungssystem benötigt sei mal dahingsestellt. Mir wäre was lineares lieber)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Februar 2018)

Gut ich falte nicht 24/7 sondern nur bei Anwesenheit mit offenen Augen. Ich würde demnach auch so wohl das Ziel erreichen was ja nicht unbedingt die Rolex spielt.
Wenn man da ernsthaft ein Gewinnspiel für solche Aktionen einbinden wollen würde wären kleinere Gewinne in mehreren Klassen eine Möglichkeit für mehr Anreiz für die die ihre Teilnahme eher Gewinnorientiert betreiben.
Was ich indem Zeitraum erziele ist womöglich nur etwas was so mancher an einem Tag erzielt aber so höhlt der stete Tropfen den Stein und Krebs ist mein Feind


----------



## cubanrice987 (4. Februar 2018)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Und natürlich macht es auch Sinn, dass schnellere HW, mehr Punkte bekommt als langsamere. Das ist keine Punktegeierei!!!



War tatsächlich etwas unglücklich ausgedrückt wie mir scheint. OK. 

Dann beschreib ich das jetzt mal so. Völlig übertrieben, aber...

Es gibt CPU only WUs. Du möchtest richtig was für die Sache tun und besorgst dir nen TR 1950X und ne GTX 1070. CPU faltet mit 31 Threads, einer bleibt für die Grafikkarte. Würde sagen dass ist ein ordentlicher Beitrag für den Guten Zweck angesichts der CPU only WUs, die ja auch irgendwer machen muss.  CPU, MB, Grafikkarte 1700€. Son bisschen Strom nimmt die CPU sicher auch immer gern.

Jetzt gehe ich hin, Core i3 7350k + billigstes H110 Board + 1080Ti. 1100€. Nur ein Slot für die Grafikkarte, Prozessor falten mach ich einfach nicht, CPU only WUs sollen sich andere drum kümmern. Wenn ich das in der Tabelle richtig verfolgt habe, sollte ich nun in der PPD über deinem System liegen, würde also, angenommen wir würden beide bei 0 anfangen, immer in der Tabelle über dir liegen. Und das obwohl mein System 600€ billiger war und vermutlich noch ne Ecke weniger Strom verbraucht, ist ja bei 24/7 durchaus auch ein Faktor. Ich beteilige mich halt nur nicht an den vermutlich auch wichtigen CPU only WUs.

Sicherlich würde ich ohne Frage auch einen großen Beitrag damit leisten, angesichts 24/7 wohl auch eher einen sehr großen. Trotzdem würde ICH das nicht fair dir gegenüber finden. Wie man das nun handhabt kann ja nun jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Am aller wichtigsten ist es garantiert dass man überhaupt was macht. Aber so lange es CPU only WUs gibt, kommt GPU only falten für mich nicht in Frage. Auch wenn ich es nicht fair finde für den Strom den meine CPUs verbraten wesentlich weniger Punkte zu bekommen als für den Strom den die GPUs verbraten.


----------



## P-Magic85 (4. Februar 2018)

Habe gestern mal noch meinen 2. PC mit angeschmissen, die 1060 hat ne Auslastung von 90-92% 
Bei meinem Hauptsystem ist die Titan X Pascal nur zwischen 80-82% , hab jetzt mal den neuersten Treiber installiert, den gleichen wie auf dem 2. PC, keine Besserung.

Was mache ich falsch?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. Februar 2018)

Bitte mal Details zum titan System.


----------



## P-Magic85 (4. Februar 2018)

AMD Ryzen 1800x @stock fürs folding
Mainboard: Asus X370 C6H
Arbeitsspeicher: 16 GB Flare X 3200 CL 14
Betriebsystem: WIN 10 
Grafikkarte: Nvidia Titan X Pascal (erste Version)
Die Karte läuft mit 2000 MHz, aktuell bei 31 Grad unter Wasser, Auslastung ca. 80-82%, Powertarget 100 wird aber nur zu 70% ausgeschöpft
Treiber: 390.77

Vom Prozessor habe ich 12 Threads am falten.


----------



## foldinghomealone (4. Februar 2018)

@P-Magic85:
Du machst gar nichts falsch. Das ist normal und hängt von den WUs ab. 
Die 9xxx machen so gute 80%, bei den 11xxx geht's normalerweise über 90% (die sind aber z.Zt. selten)


----------



## Hauwexis (4. Februar 2018)

Doleo schrieb:


> Danke für die fluxe Antwort!
> 
> Eine Frage noch: Mein System ist ein i7-8700k (nicht übertaktet) mit einem Hr-02 Macho Rev B. Meine Temps sind beim Falten bei 80 °C. Das ist für meinen Geschmack etwas ZU hoch. Habt ihr ähnliche Temps oder sitzt bei mir der Macho nicht richtig..




Hallo,

also mein i7 6700K der auf 4,4GHz läuft hat laut Core Temp zwischen 75 und maximal 83 °C bei einer Raumtemperatur von 24°C und einer Auslastung von 90-99%  Der wird gekühlt von einem Noctua NH-U14S mit einem Lüfter.  Brauchst dir keine Sorgen machen das sind noch normale Temperaturen.

Viel bringen würde es natürlich die CPU zu Köpfen und Flüssigmetall zwischen Chip und Heatspreader aufzutragen. Aber das werde ich beim nächsten Rechner erst machen 

Die Komplette Rechenkiste verbraucht bei dieser Vollast 350W. Mit Energiekostenmessgeräte am messen.


----------



## brooker (4. Februar 2018)

@Doleo: ... sofern OC und Untervolten für dich geläufig sind, könntest du die Spannung unter StockTakt des Cpu senken und somit weniger Abwärme erzeugen.


----------



## Doleo (4. Februar 2018)

Falco schrieb:


> Weil ich gerade gelesen habe das manche lieber den PC im Urlaub ausschalten möchten...
> Ich nutze den TeamViewer als Handy App.
> So kann ich von überall die PC's überwachen und zur Not stoppen. Tolle Sache!



Ist die App denn kostenfrei? ich kann mich erinner, dass es eine 30-Tage-Test Version gab, danach waren Preise ziemlich...gehoben


----------



## brooker (4. Februar 2018)

... kostenfrei solange du sie privat nutzt.


----------



## Hasestab (4. Februar 2018)

Bin mit TV App jetzt schon 4 Monate unterwegs. No Problem! 

Gruss


----------



## Doleo (4. Februar 2018)

@Hauwexis
@Brooker

danke für eure Antworten. Ich war doch bissl besorgt bezüglich den CPU Werten, bis ich auf dieses Video (von PCGH) gekommen bin: YouTube
anscheinend laufen die alle über iohren Spezifikationen. Ich habe jetzt das Target auf 95W eingestellt. Ich werde ev später heute noch testen, ob das eine deutliche Reduktion gebracht hat oder nicht.
Natürlich gleich mittles Berechnung einer WU .

Undervolting kenne ich zwar (namentlich), bin aber kein Praxis-PC Experte und habe es ergo noch nie gemacht. Bin mehr so ein theoretischer Hardware-Tüftler ^^


----------



## P-Magic85 (4. Februar 2018)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> @P-Magic85:
> Du machst gar nichts falsch. Das ist normal und hängt von den WUs ab.
> Die 9xxx machen so gute 80%, bei den 11xxx geht's normalerweise über 90% (die sind aber z.Zt. selten)



OK Danke


----------



## Olstyle (4. Februar 2018)

Hauwexis schrieb:


> Die Komplette Rechenkiste verbraucht bei dieser Vollast 350W. Mit Energiekostenmessgeräte am messen.


Das Aquduct sagt es kühlt gerade 210W weg beim sparsamen PC. Was das System mit der alten HW verbraucht will ich garnicht wissen.


----------



## micindustries (4. Februar 2018)

Auch wenn es schon ein paar Seiten her ist, möchte ich mich bei allen Beteiligten für die sachliche Diskussion zum Thema Top10 & Co bedanken. Das ist in Zeiten des Internets keine Selbstverständlichkeit mehr und ich bin immer wieder beeindruckt, wie gut das hier auf PCGHX klappt.
Zusammengefasst sind wir uns, soweit ich das rausinterpretiert habe, alle einig, dass der gute Zweck im Mittlepunkt steht. Natürlich ist das Gewinnspiel ein genialer, zusätzlicher Ansporn. Für künftige Faltaktionen gefiel mir die Idee der gestaffelten Preise sehr gut. Die Lücke zwischen den Top10 und 200k ist einfach zu riesig, und gestaffelte Preise würden diese Lücke möglicherweise gut füllen und dafür sogar noch einige Leute zusätzlich motivieren, die dann mitfalten.

In diesem Sinne, auf die Community und frohes Falten  Auf zu neuen Rekorden!


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. Februar 2018)

Jo, das trifft es ganz gut.

Wäre eigentlich schön, wenn der Sponsor für die nächste Faltwoche z.B. noch ne 1050Ti und ne 1060-3G sponsort, dann könnte man z.B. für 1,0-4,5Mio Punkte was verlosen und für 4,51-8 Mio, ...

Oder wie auch immer die Grenzen wären 

Aber ich weiß auch, dass es im allgemeinen nicht so simpel ist, da was los zu eisen.

Auch kleineres wäre natürlich schön, wobei ich gerade auch den Anreiz toll finde, wenn ein Gewinner beim nächsten mal mehr Punkte mitbringen kann


----------



## erebos359 (4. Februar 2018)

ich hab mal ne frage an euch...
kann es sein das es ein wenig dauert bis man die punkte bekommt nachdem eine WU hochgeladen wurde ?
Und taucht man auch erst online auf sobald man eine WU fertiggestellt hat ?


----------



## Jeretxxo (4. Februar 2018)

Die Punkteupdates geschehen aller 3 Stunden.
Der nächste ist in 83 Minuten.

Und zur letzten Frage, ja.


----------



## brooker (4. Februar 2018)

... es dauert bis zu 3h und ist ganz normal.


----------



## erebos359 (4. Februar 2018)

ok danke , dann bin ich ja beruhigt das mein pc nicht umsonst das netz leersaugt


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. Februar 2018)

Ja, das dauert schon mal, hatte auch schon mal stundenlang gewartet, bis was sichtbar war.

Edit:
In Stanford oder beim Rankingportal von extreme overclocking?


----------



## erebos359 (4. Februar 2018)

bei stanford komme ich auf meine leere statistikseite und bei extreme overclocking finde ich mich nicht. die wu wurde aber auch erst vor ca.1 stunde fertiggestellt , wird also dann beim nächsten update kommen


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. Februar 2018)

Jo, das dauert dann etwas


----------



## foldinghomealone (4. Februar 2018)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Wäre eigentlich schön, wenn der Sponsor für die nächste Faltwoche z.B. noch ne 1050Ti und ne 1060-3G sponsort, dann könnte man z.B. für 1,0-4,5Mio Punkte was verlosen und für 4,51-8 Mio, ...



Ich bin zu allererst mal froh, dass Gigabyte jetzt schon zum zweiten Mal in Folge Gewinne bereitstellt. 

Natürlich wäre es schön, wenn es mehr(ere) Gewinne gäbe. Aber das muss ja auch irgendwie finanziert werden. Und mir ist jede Faltwoche mit einem Hauptgewinn lieber als eine Faltwoche ohne. Gab's ja auch schon öfters.

Mir geht's sowieso hauptsächlich um die Sache und würde auch ohne Gewinnmöglichkeit mein bestes geben.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. Februar 2018)

Das sowieso.

Ist ja auch nur ein Gedankenspiel wegen Motivationssteigerung


----------



## toterkenny85 (4. Februar 2018)

Ich beteilige mich auch mal mit einer Vega 56 und einem R5 1600 an der Aktion. 

Beim groben Überfliegen der Threads hier im Forum, scheint der Großteil auf Intel/Nvidia-Systemen zu folden. Ist F@H mit AMD-Hardware weniger effizient?

P.S.: Herzlichen Dank an brooker für das schnelle Freischalten des Passkeys.


----------



## foldinghomealone (4. Februar 2018)

Meinermeinung ist AMD ja erst wieder seit Ryzen und Vega konkurrenzfähig. Deshalb dürften die meisten einfach aus diesem Grund schon bei Intel/NV gelandet sein.
In Bezug auf deine Vega: Was ich so gelesen habe, kann man sie durch Under/Volting/Clocking durchaus auch in sehr energieeffiziente Bereiche bringen.

Wenn es um die reine Falteffizienz geht, ist NV aber immer noch konkurrenzlos.


----------



## Hauwexis (4. Februar 2018)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Meinermeinung ist AMD ja erst wieder seit Ryzen und Vega konkurrenzfähig. Deshalb dürften die meisten einfach aus diesem Grund schon bei Intel/NV gelandet sein.
> In Bezug auf deine Vega: Was ich so gelesen habe, kann man sie durch Under/Volting/Clocking durchaus auch in sehr energieeffiziente Bereiche bringen.
> 
> Wenn es um die reine Falteffizienz geht, ist NV aber immer noch konkurrenzlos.



Jep genau so ist es. Aus diesem Grund habe ich Intel/ Nvidia gewählt. Mittlerweile macht AMD ja auch wieder Druck. 

Für mich ist es egal ob es was zu gewinnen gibt oder nicht. Mich juckt es eigentlich nicht. Dennoch ist es ein schöner Anreiz.

EDIT:

Eine kleine Frage. Auf meinem Asus Z170-P mainboard wäre noch ein PCie x16 steckplatz frei. Allerdings steht auf dem Board CrossfireX Ready.  Überlege mir eine weitere Nvidia Karte extra fürs Falten zu zulegen. Müssen die beiden Karten dann zwingend dafür im SLi laufen? Oder kann man die auch unabhängig voneinander laufen lassen? Kenne mich mit dem SLi und Crossfire gedöns nicht aus da ich bisher immer nur eine Grafikkarte im Rechner laufen hatte. Und würde das dann überhaupt funktionieren? Da ja das Mainboard scheinbar für AMDs Technik gemacht ist??

Falls es geht, kennt jemand einen der ne Karte abzugeben hätte? Momentan läuft hier eine GTX 980Ti iChill Air Boss Ultra 6GB


----------



## Jeretxxo (4. Februar 2018)

Wenn sie nicht beide gleichzeitig an einem Frame oä arbeiten, braucht es kein Crossfire oder SLI, das ist nur notwendig wenn beide zusammen an einer "Sache" arbeiten, sich also die Arbeit aufteilen.

Du kannst im Prinzip soviele Karten einbauen wie du PCIe Anschlüsse auf dem Board hast, muss nichtmal zwingend ein PCIe x16 sein.
Auch der Hersteller ist egal, solang dir nicht Windows oder die Treiber einen Strich durch die Rechnung machen, aber im Prinzip sollte das ohne weiteres gehen, wenn eben kein SLI oder Crossfire angestrebt ist.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. Februar 2018)

Ich glaube nicht das SLI oder CF funktioniert.

Aber grundlegend, ich hatte schon 3 Karten in Betrieb auf einem Board.

Problem:
Man muss auf die Anbindung achten.


----------



## Hauwexis (4. Februar 2018)

Ja Anbindung wäre ja mit 16 Lanes. Wollte nur wissen ob die 2 dann auch einzeln laufen und das würden sie ja tun. Das heißt ich könnte mir eine Karte besorgen.  Geht denn auch Mischbetrieb oder muss es dann auch wieder eine GTX 980Ti sein? Denke doch eher nicht oder?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. Februar 2018)

Ist wumpe, habe ne 780Ti mit ner 750 in einem PC, ne 1070Ti mit ner 960 in nem anderen, ...


----------



## foldinghomealone (4. Februar 2018)

@Hauwexis: Es es sind nicht 16 Lanes. Skylake kann nur 20 Lanes; wenn du zwei x16 GPUs steckst dann werden sie mit zwei mal x8 angebunden. Leistungstechnisch ist das aber egal.

Beim Mischen von GPUs hab ich gehört, dass man Pascal nur mit Maxwell mischen kann. Sonst kanns Probleme geben.


----------



## Ramonx56 (4. Februar 2018)

Kann ich nur bestätigen. Läuft einwandfrei. 
Ein PC läuft mit 1070 und 1080TI.
Ein anderer mit GTX 1070 und einer 1060 an einem Mining x1 Riser 
Kommt dann aber Montag oder Dienstag in einen eigenen PC mit x16 Anbindung.
Dank dem netten Moreply, der mir noch ein Netzteil zukommen lässt.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. Februar 2018)

Ach menno, dachte ich kann mich an dir vorbei schummeln


----------



## country (4. Februar 2018)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Beim Mischen von GPUs hab ich gehört, dass man Pascal nur mit Maxwell mischen kann. Sonst kanns Probleme geben.



Bei mir läuft Pascal und Kepler. Karte reingesteckt und nach einer Minute hat der Treiber sich selbstständig passend eingerichtet. Musste nichts tun.


Edit:
Mit dem eintrag "Name: client-type Value: advanced" lädt der zusätzlich 0x21. Sonst nur 18er und 17er. Habe doch recht verstanden das die18er und 17er dann auch kleiner sind oder? Nun, ich bekomme bei beiden Karten nur 21er obwohl ich den eintrag nur bei der 1080 habe. Die 680 soll so große dinger garnicht machen. Bekommt die aber nur. Warum?


----------



## Hasestab (4. Februar 2018)

QUOTE=foldinghomealone;9240800]
Beim Mischen von GPUs hab ich gehört, dass man Pascal nur mit Maxwell mischen kann. Sonst kanns Probleme geben.[/QUOTE]


Hab immo 2 Pascale und 1 Kepler gemeinsam laufen auf Ryzen. Was vor 2 Wochen noch nicht wollte geht jetzt mit dem neuen Chipsatztreiber.
Ob es der auch war kann ich erst nach der Faltwoche testen.

Gruss Hase


----------



## Hauwexis (4. Februar 2018)

Ok danke für eure Beiträge. Skylake kann echt nur 20 Lanes? Dann muss ich nochmal lesen. Aber gut mit 2x8 machts ja kaum einen großen unterscheid bei den Ergebnissen.

EDIT: Ja vollkommen richtig max 20 Lanes. Ui Ui ui.


----------



## CrashStyle (4. Februar 2018)

Es wird... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. Februar 2018)

Und aktuell etwa 60.000.000 Gain per Day.


----------



## Ramonx56 (4. Februar 2018)

Kann mir einer sagen, ob ich 2 PCs mit USB verbinden kann um dann über den Haupt PC ins Internet zu gehen?
Situation:

PC1 Faltet schon und ist mit einem WLAN USB Stick mit dem Internet verbunden.
Kann ich jetzt mit PC2 über USB und über PC1 ins Internet gehen? 
Falls ja.., wie genau? Virtuelle Netzwerkkarte?


----------



## moreply (4. Februar 2018)

Ramonx56 schrieb:


> Kann mir einer sagen, ob ich 2 PCs mit USB verbinden kann um dann über den Haupt PC ins Internet zu gehen?
> Situation:
> 
> PC1 Faltet schon und ist mit einem WLAN USB Stick mit dem Internet verbunden.
> ...



@Rarek hatte sowas mal gemacht glaub ich.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. Februar 2018)

Geht theoretisch zwar, bedarf aber spezieller Kabel.

LAN oder WLAN ist einfacher.


----------



## JayTea (4. Februar 2018)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Und aktuell etwa 60.000.000 Gain per Day.



Schaut man sich den Output (Hourly) der letzten Tage und aktuell an, hat er sich fast verdoppelt!


----------



## Ramonx56 (4. Februar 2018)

Funktionieren WLAN Karten auch ohne Antenne? Hab noch eine rumfliegen.


----------



## Doleo (4. Februar 2018)

JayTea schrieb:


> Schaut man sich den Output (Hourly) der letzten Tage und aktuell an, hat er sich fast verdoppelt!



Jetzt werden eh gerade die ersten Mining-Rigs zum Verkauf angeboten. So ein 35000€ Rig wäre doch sicherlich nicht übel zum Falten


----------



## moreply (4. Februar 2018)

Doleo schrieb:


> Jetzt werden eh gerade die ersten Mining-Rigs zum Verkauf angeboten. So ein 35000€ Rig wäre doch sicherlich nicht übel zum Falten



Da alles mit x1 angebunden ist. Damit ist dann folding eigentlich unmöglich.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Februar 2018)

toterkenny85 schrieb:


> P.S.: Herzlichen Dank an brooker für das schnelle Freischalten des Passkeys.


Genau genommen war es mein Faltserver.


----------



## Doleo (4. Februar 2018)

moreply schrieb:


> Da alles mit x1 angebunden ist. Damit ist dann folding eigentlich unmöglich.



ach schad...dann verkauf ichs halt wieder . 

Nein, kleiner Scherz, du hast da wahrscheinlich recht. bin kein Mining Experte


----------



## CrashStyle (4. Februar 2018)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Genau genommen war es mein Faltserver.



Danke auch nochmal von meiner Seite fürs Freischalten!


----------



## Olstyle (4. Februar 2018)

Ramonx56 schrieb:


> Funktionieren WLAN Karten auch ohne Antenne? Hab noch eine rumfliegen.


Tun sie.
Zwar natürlich nicht mit dem besten Empfang, aber um eine WU runter und wieder hoch zu laden könnte es reichen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. Februar 2018)

Huiuiui, das wird aber Eng mit knapp über 2 mio per day in die top 10 

Das wird oben echt immer härter.


----------



## foldinghomealone (4. Februar 2018)

moreply schrieb:


> Da alles mit x1 angebunden ist. Damit ist dann folding eigentlich unmöglich.



Was erst noch zu beweisen wäre... Nach der Faltwoche setz ich mich mal dran...



Ramonx56 schrieb:


> ...1060 an einem Mining x1 Riser
> :



Was macht die 1060 an x1 denn? (Ist es eine 3 oder 6GB?)


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. Februar 2018)

Hatte folgende Karten an 1x, zufällig.

Gtx 960 ca. 73.000ppd statt 180.000ppd an 8x
Gtx 950 ca. 57.000ppd statt 130.000ppd an 8x


----------



## foldinghomealone (4. Februar 2018)

Hört sich erstmal schlechter an, als ich angenommen habe... Aber mal sehen bis wir mehr Daten haben


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. Februar 2018)

Ich mach mich da auch noch dran, just 4 fun, gtx 1070ti, 1060, 960 und 750 mit 1x an ein P55 board mit i5 760

Edit:
Aber du und Ramos, ihr dürft das gern die Tage testen  [emoji14]


----------



## Ramonx56 (5. Februar 2018)

GTX 1060 6GB > 140-160K PPD

Dank Moreply wird sich die PPD der GTX 1060 bald verdoppeln.
Das wird Dienstag oder Mittwoch geschehen.

Top 50 zieht euch warm an. Bin unterwegs...


----------



## brooker (5. Februar 2018)

@Häschen und nfs: haltet bitte Eure Mützen und Schals fest, ich rausche heute im Laufe des Tages vorbei!


----------



## Olstyle (5. Februar 2018)

Ich schalte dann gleich für meine Abwesenheit mal auf Effizient um. Die Sub-300W Maschine mit >350k PPD darf weiter machen, die alte Stromschleuder mit halber Leistung bei ca. 400W macht Urlaub.

Was ihr da vorne veranstaltet ist ja eh jenseits von Gut und Böse  .


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. Februar 2018)

Irgendwas muss ich mir noch Gegen Ramon enfallen lassen, um zumindest während der Faltwoche vor Ihm zu bleiben, nur was? :-\


----------



## Olstyle (5. Februar 2018)

Frag doch ein paar von den Faltwochlern mit schon >200k Punkten nach Schützenhilfe


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. Februar 2018)

nene, das muss ich schon allein machen, sonst ist es ja unfair  und es ist ja auch nur ein Spaß


----------



## Hauwexis (5. Februar 2018)

Also ich bin ja gerade dabei nach einer gebrauchten GTX 980Ti zu gucken aber die Preise sind ja wohl frech. Da gehen Karten für Preise weg die über dem liegen was ich vor 1,5 Jahren für meine NEU gegeben habe. So wird das mit dem Falten aber nix.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. Februar 2018)

die Verkäufe rnehmen ja an, das du Minen willst, sonst kauft ja aktuell keiner ne GPU


----------



## Hauwexis (5. Februar 2018)

Dieses Mining geht mir langsam auf die Nüsse  

Mach das es endlich wieder angemessene Grafikkartenpreise gibt. Sofort !


----------



## JayTea (5. Februar 2018)

Bitcoin - Euro Realtime | Bitcoin - Euro Realtimekurs | finanzen.net
Ist doch schön weiter im Abwärtstrend!


----------



## FlyingPC (5. Februar 2018)

JayTea schrieb:


> Bitcoin - Euro Realtime | Bitcoin - Euro Realtimekurs | finanzen.net
> Ist doch schön weiter im Abwärtstrend!



Bitcoin kann man aber nur mit ASIC minen, wenn muss man auf Ethereum oder auch Monero gucken, welche aber auch beide fallen.
Ethereum-Dollar | ETH/USD | Wechselkurs | aktueller Kurs | finanzen.net
Monero-Dollar | XMR/USD | Wechselkurs | aktueller Kurs | finanzen.net


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Februar 2018)

Hauwexis schrieb:


> Dieses Mining geht mir langsam auf die Nüsse



... seconded


----------



## foldinghomealone (5. Februar 2018)

Es gibt genügend Miner, die mit ihrem geminten Geld das Falten finanzieren deshalb sehe ich das nicht so kritisch. 
Es gibt ja auch keinen wirklichen Grund, genau jetzt eine neue GPU zu kaufen. Wartet man halt noch etwas. Das legt sich schon wieder


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. Februar 2018)

Kann es sein, dass Stanford wiede rmal etwas langsam ist?
20 Min. vor dem Updatze bei extreme Overclocking gingen einige WUs raus, Punktestand ist jetzt in Stanford sichtbar, grummel


----------



## SimonSlowfood (5. Februar 2018)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Es gibt genügend Miner, die mit ihrem geminten Geld das Falten finanzieren deshalb sehe ich das nicht so kritisch.
> Es gibt ja auch keinen wirklichen Grund, genau jetzt eine neue GPU zu kaufen. Wartet man halt noch etwas. Das legt sich schon wieder



Kommt darauf an wie gut Ampere/Volta verfügbar sein wird.


----------



## joraku (5. Februar 2018)

Das Mining geht meinem Bruder auf die Nüsse. 
Er will endlich mal seinen PC upgraden, dümpelt noch mit einer Radeon HD 7870 durch die Gegend und auf DDR4 wechseln. Naja, was soll man bei den Preisen auch machen... Er fliegt in den Semesterferien jetzt stattdessen erstmal in Urlaub. 


Wahrscheinlich sind die Stanford Server ebenfalls schwer am Arbeiten.


----------



## brooker (5. Februar 2018)

... eine Verknappung kommt doch einem Hersteller immer Recht! Egal was da als Grund angegeben wird. Es wäre schon schön, wenn bald wieder normale Preise ausgerufen werden, denn ich werde nicht 500€+ für eine 1070 ausgeben.


----------



## CrashStyle (5. Februar 2018)

brooker schrieb:


> ... eine Verknappung kommt doch einem Hersteller immer Recht! Egal was da als Grund angegeben wird. Es wäre schon schön, wenn bald wieder normale Preise ausgerufen werden, denn ich werde nicht 500€+ für eine 1070 ausgeben.



Dito!

Wobei ich mich mit meinem i5 6500 + 970 nicht/noch nicht beschwerden kann...


----------



## binär-11110110111 (5. Februar 2018)

Wow ! Wie überholen in den nächsten 2-3 Wochen tatsächlich gleich 2 Teams ! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. Februar 2018)

Wenn wir richtig gut sind und ein bisserl überziehen noch innerhalb der nächsten 8 Tage.

Edit: Die Differenz zu Platz 10 sind nicht ganz 620 Mio Punkte, und wir holen aktuell grob 72 Mio Punkte täglich auf.


----------



## Hauwexis (5. Februar 2018)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Wenn wir richtig gut sind und ein bisserl überziehen noch innerhalb der nächsten 8 Tage.
> 
> Edit: Die Differenz zu Platz 10 sind nicht ganz 620 Mio Punkte, und wir holen aktuell grob 72 Mio Punkte täglich auf.




Und warum tun wir das? WEIL WIR ES KÖNNEN


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. Februar 2018)

Na klar, wieso denn sonst


----------



## foldinghomealone (5. Februar 2018)

Ich wiederhole mich, aber trotzdem: Ich hoffe, dass möglichst viele die Faltwoche bis zu bis Kinderkrebstag am 15.02. verlängern. Dann überholen wir auch beide Teams während dieser verlängerten Faltwoche.


----------



## Hauwexis (5. Februar 2018)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Ich wiederhole mich, aber trotzdem: Ich hoffe, dass möglichst viele die Faltwoche bis zu bis Kinderkrebstag am 15.02. verlängern. Dann überholen wir auch beide Teams.




Ich werde noch länger Falten als den 15.02.  Macht halt einfach Laune. Vor allem weil es genau so bekloppte hier gibt wie ich es bin


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. Februar 2018)

Weiterfalten sicherlich, allerdinsg nicht unbedingt mit vollen 9 GPUs, sorry


----------



## Hauwexis (5. Februar 2018)

Hab mal ne kurze Frage, Bin gerade mal im Handbuch meines Mainboards (Asus Z170-P) unterwegs um nach zu gucken unter wieviel Lanes die beiden PCi-E Steckplätze laufen würden wenn ich 2 Grafikkarten im Rechner verbauen würde.

Dort ist folgendes zu finden:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das bedeutet doch das eine Grafikkarte mit x16 und die zweite nur mit 4x angebunden wäre und somit die 20 Lanes meines 6700K voll ausgeschöpft wären, richtig?
Entgegen mancher Beiträge in einigen Hardware Foren liest man das beide Grafikkarten dann mit jeweils 8x angebunden wären. Kann das stimmen?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. Februar 2018)

Ob 2x 8 oder 16 plus 4 ist abhängig vom Mainboard, denn der 4x Slot ist mit lanes des PCH angebunden, die 20 Lanes der CPU gliedern sich in 16x für GPU und in 4x zur PCH, von da aus geht dann mit mehreren Lanes zu verschiedenen punkten, bei deinem Board mit 4 Lanes zum zweiten 16x platz.

Bei SLI Boards splitet das Board die 16x der CPU auf 2 mal 8x je 16x Steckplatz auf.


----------



## Hauwexis (5. Februar 2018)

Also heißt das für mich der erste 16x Steckplatz läuft auch mit 16x und der zweite 16x Steckplatz dann nur mit 4x?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. Februar 2018)

ja, bei deinem Board ja, hab ich auch so beim Asus P8P67 
ist unkritisch


----------



## Hauwexis (5. Februar 2018)

Dann würde die Anschaffung einer zweiten Grafikkarte ja kaum Sinn ergeben wenn die dann nur mit 4x läuft ist das ja bestimmt ein heftiger Verlust bzw schätze ich das das Potenzial der Karte garnicht ausgenutzt werden kann.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. Februar 2018)

beim Folding?
Kein Problem. Beim Gaming? Ja, das sollte merlklich sein.


----------



## Hauwexis (5. Februar 2018)

Ja aufs Folding bezogen.


----------



## JayTea (5. Februar 2018)

Hmm, x4 ist zumindest bei highend nicht so pralle!?  

PCIe-Bus Geschwindigkeit Vergleich


----------



## Hauwexis (5. Februar 2018)

Das habe ich mir schon fast gedacht. Naja der Rechner wurde auch eigentlich fürs Gaming zusammen gestellt. Wäre schöner gewesen wenn beide Slots mit je 8x laufen würden aber man kann ja nicht alles haben 

Werde mir also besser dann keine zusätzliche Karte kaufen. Das wäre rausgeschmissenes Geld. Ansonsten hätte ich es in den nächsten paar Monaten gemacht.


----------



## JayTea (5. Februar 2018)

Schade Hauwexis! 
Bin kurz in Panik ausgebrochen, weil ich ein ASUS Maximus VIII Hero (mit Z170er Chipsatz und i7 6700K) habe aber ich bin wieder entspannt...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. Februar 2018)

Macht echt doch nicht so nen kopf, es kann etwas liegen bleiben, aber ne gtx1060 dürfte sich trotzdem noch lohnen.


----------



## cubanrice987 (5. Februar 2018)

Hey, diese tolle Statistik die unter anderem Hauwexis da in seiner Signatur hat, kann man die auch irgendwie bekommen ohne dass die in der Signatur erscheint ?

Edit: hat sich erledigt...


----------



## Hauwexis (5. Februar 2018)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Macht echt doch nicht so nen kopf, es kann etwas liegen bleiben, aber ne gtx1060 dürfte sich trotzdem noch lohnen.



Ich werde hier so hin und hergerissen. Also ich glaube ihr seit kein guter Umgang für mich 

Ich begebe mich mal auf die Suche weil Bock hätte ich schon drauf. Aber 1060 bestimmt viel zu teuer, mal schauen.




JayTea schrieb:


> Schade Hauwexis!
> Bin kurz in Panik ausgebrochen, weil ich ein ASUS Maximus VIII Hero (mit Z170er Chipsatz und i7 6700K) habe aber ich bin wieder entspannt...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja das hätte ich bei mir auch gern gelesen. Aber leider Pustekuchen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. Februar 2018)

Ne GTX 950 verliert von 8x auf 4x genau nix, also so Richtung GTX 1050 schielend, ist da ebenfalls nix zu erwarten an Problemen.
4x würde ich ab etwa gtx1070 als beginnende bremse sehen, wobei 4x 2.0 und 4x 3.0 auch ein unterschied macht, und du hast ja 4x 3.0.


----------



## JayTea (5. Februar 2018)

Magst recht haben, Chris.
Aber da es bei mir das Hauptsystem ist, denke zumindest ich in Zukunft in anderen Dimensionen als GTX 1060+/midrange.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. Februar 2018)

Jo ist schon richtig, verstehe ich ja auch dann.

So irre wie ich kann ja auch nicht jeder sein


----------



## Hauwexis (5. Februar 2018)

4GB MSI GeForce GTX 1050 Ti 4GT OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - GTX 1050 Ti | Mindfactory.de

Scheint mir vom Preis her ganz vernünftig zu sein. Eine 1060 ist ja nicht unter 320€ zu haben. Wahnsinn.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. Februar 2018)

jo, darum jammern ja alle, das se nicht in den Lostopf für die 1060 kommen


----------



## JayTea (5. Februar 2018)

sethdiabolos schrieb:


> Bei mir stürzt der Client immer wieder nach ein paar % ab. Komisch, alles andere funktioniert einwandfrei. Meine CPU ist noch aus der Seqfault-Bug-Ära, aber da sich dieser angeblich nur unter Linux bemerkbar machte habe ich keine RMA in Anspruch genommen.
> Oder muss ich meiner CPU vllt. doch ein wenig mehr Spannung geben, obwohl alle anderen Programme sauber durchlaufen?



Um welche CPU geht's denn genau?
Folding belastet schon sehr stark. Mit ein wenig mehr VCore könntest du es probieren.
Was steht im Log für eine Fehlermeldung? Am besten mal (bitte im Spoiler!) hier posten.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. Februar 2018)

interessanter Bug, oder hab ich bisher was falsch gemacht?

das System ist ein Xeon 1231V3 mit ner HD5770




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JayTea (5. Februar 2018)

PPD zu hoch? Noch nicht lange genug rechnen lassen!


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. Februar 2018)

zu hoch, aber holla, die dürfte keine 12000ppd machen, angeblich mehr als das 10 fache? Wen das so läuft auf win10, werde ich die beiden anderen 5770 auch unter 10 einrichten, die Stunde lohnt sich sicher


----------



## JayTea (5. Februar 2018)

Kontrollier die PPD-Angabe nach >10% noch mal.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. Februar 2018)

Eher in 5h, ob er wirklich fertig ist, mit der wu


----------



## country (5. Februar 2018)

Ich habe hier noch eine alte AMD vom stamme Terascale 2/Broadway Pro. Wenn ich den PC verlasse senkt die GPU nach einiger Zeit den Takt. Die auslastung ist weiterhin bei 99%. Sobalt ich die Maus bewege und sich der moni wieder einschaltet taktet die wieder hoch. Warum?


----------



## JayTea (5. Februar 2018)

Check mal sämtliche Energie(spar)einstellungen.
Also sowohl im Treiber als auch unter Windows.


----------



## country (5. Februar 2018)

JayTea schrieb:


> Check mal sämtliche Energie(spar)einstellungen.
> Also sowohl im Treiber als auch unter Windows.



In den energieoptionen steht ATI Powerplay auf Optimale Leistung. 
Treiber ... die Bedienoberfläche startet nicht. kommt nur eine Fehlermeldung^^ Installiere mal neu


----------



## brooker (5. Februar 2018)

... energiesparoption Windows.  Erweiterte Systemeinstellungen. Stromsparen auf Dauerbelastung setzen, Pcie auf Dauerbelastung. ..


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Februar 2018)

Hauwexis schrieb:


> Eine 1060 ist ja nicht unter 320€ zu haben. Wahnsinn.


Und da heisst bei uns in der Schweiz sei alles teuer.  
Die günstigste aktuell verfügbare 1060 ist die Gigabyte GTX 1060 Windforce OC und die kostet umgerechnet ~255Euro.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. Februar 2018)

Ähm, dafür lohnt es fast in die schweiß zu fahren


----------



## JayTea (5. Februar 2018)

I love Autokorrektur!


----------



## Hauwexis (5. Februar 2018)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Und da heisst bei uns in der Schweiz sei alles teuer.
> Die günstigste aktuell verfügbare 1060 ist die Gigabyte GTX 1060 Windforce OC und die kostet umgerechnet ~255Euro.




Jau die würde ich nehmen.

Weiß jemand wieviel die 1050Ti an PPD bringen würde?


----------



## JayTea (5. Februar 2018)

PPD Performance Tabelle.


----------



## CrashStyle (5. Februar 2018)

Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr mit dem Nvidia 390,77 Treiber und mit einer GTX 970?


----------



## bastian123f (6. Februar 2018)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> interessanter Bug, oder hab ich bisher was falsch gemacht?
> 
> das System ist ein Xeon 1231V3 mit ner HD5770
> 
> ...



Bei mir schaut es auch immer so aus. Aber nur ca 5 Min lang. Danach fängt sich das Programm wieder und zeigt die richtige Zeit mit den richtigen PPDs an. Habe mir bis jetzt nur gedacht, dass der PC erst schauen muss, wie lange er braucht.


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Februar 2018)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr mit dem Nvidia 390,77 Treiber und mit einer GTX 970?



(Bisher) gar keine ...
Habe möglicherweise Zeit am WE es zu testen


----------



## Stefan84 (6. Februar 2018)

Hmpf, da ist mir die Nacht doch glatt der FAHCore abgeschmiert (reagiert nicht mehr)  Und zur "Strafe" das es wieder läuft gibts erstmal eine WU mit mageren 641k PPD für die 1080Ti...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. Februar 2018)

zu viel OC auf der Karte?


----------



## Stefan84 (6. Februar 2018)

Das selbe wie immer seit ich die 1080Ti habe, hatte ich bis jetzt noch nicht gehabt


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. Februar 2018)

Folding ist aber auch was anderes als Gaming, wenn du die bisher nicht in längeren Falt-Aktionen hattest, ist das nicht ganz verwunderlich.


----------



## Stefan84 (6. Februar 2018)

Schau mal auf meine Sig unten, dann sollte klar sein das ich schon länger falte


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. Februar 2018)

Sorry, war mit Tapa unterwegs, da sehe ich das nicht.

Wenn das noch mal auf tritt wäre n Memtest gut, aber das stört natürlich erheblich das Falten, ...


----------



## Stefan84 (6. Februar 2018)

Ich mache es so wie die meisten Autohäuser sagen: weiter beobachten und wieder melden falls es wieder auftritt


----------



## Babbavs (6. Februar 2018)

Moin Stefan84,

Haben ja fast dieselbe Austattung.
Starte die Kiste doch mal neu.


----------



## DOcean (6. Februar 2018)

ich gebe gerade gefühlt allen recht den die 200k fürs Gewinnspiel komisch vorkommen... das hat meine GTX1070 an einem 8h Tag erfaltet...

Und nun.... die Top10 ist wohl weit weg....


----------



## Stefan84 (6. Februar 2018)

@babbavs: wurde schon erledigt


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. Februar 2018)

DOcean schrieb:


> ich gebe gerade gefühlt allen recht den die 200k fürs Gewinnspiel komisch vorkommen... das hat meine GTX1070 an einem 8h Tag erfaltet...
> 
> Und nun.... die Top10 ist wohl weit weg....



Naja, die 200k sollen ja nur für die ne Hürde darstellen, die einfach nur 3 Minuten investieren wollen um wo an nem Gewinnspiel teil zu nehmen 

das für die Top10 einiges nötig ist, kann ich bestätigen, da ist es vor allem hinten in den Top10 dieses mal extrem eng.


----------



## CrashStyle (6. Februar 2018)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> (Bisher) gar keine ...
> Habe möglicherweise Zeit am WE es zu testen



2 PC´s mit Geforce 390.77 Win 10 x64

Sind da die Estimated PPD die wo die GPU macht?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. Februar 2018)

jupp, das sind sie.


----------



## CrashStyle (6. Februar 2018)

290K ok mit dem Treiber bei der Karte!?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. Februar 2018)

PPD Performance Tabelle


----------



## CrashStyle (6. Februar 2018)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> PPD Performance Tabelle



Scherzkeks  Da hab ich schon längst geschaut aber nichts mit dem Treiber gefunden...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. Februar 2018)

wenn du da siehst, dass deien karte mit anderen Treibern ähnlich performt, passt doch alles.
solche einflüsse hat ein Treiber normal nicht ansatzweise. Da spielen die WUs viel mehr rein.


----------



## CrashStyle (6. Februar 2018)

Gut danke. Dann kann man das ja mal eintragen

Edit: Ist in das Formular eingetragen


----------



## Hauwexis (6. Februar 2018)

Moin Leute. Mein Rechner hat wieder die Nacht durchgefaltet ganze 8 Std lang.  World Domination incoming


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Februar 2018)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> 2 PC´s mit Geforce 390.77 Win 10 x64
> 
> Sind da die Estimated PPD die wo die GPU macht?
> 
> ...



Danke erst einmal
Ja, so rund um 300'000 PPD schauen realistisch aus
Trotzdem würde ich dir (noch) empfehlen den 372.70 und den 387.92 auszuprobieren


----------



## CrashStyle (6. Februar 2018)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Danke erst einmal
> Ja, so rund um 300'000 PPD schauen realistisch aus
> Trotzdem würde ich dir (noch) empfehlen den 372.70 und den 387.92 auszuprobieren



Reicht es wenn ich nach der Treiber deinstalliert habe mit CCleaner drüber gehe und dann den neuen installiere!?


----------



## brooker (6. Februar 2018)

... deinstallieren mit einer aktuellen Version von DDU reicht - Variante mit dem Neustart. CCleaner muss nicht zwingend sein.


----------



## CrashStyle (6. Februar 2018)

brooker schrieb:


> ... deinstallieren mit einer aktuellen Version von DDU reicht - Variante mit dem Neustart. CCleaner muss nicht zwingend sein.




Was meinst du mit DDU? Ich deinstalliere den treiber mit dem 372.70 z.b. mach neustart und dann installiere ich den 372,70?

Grüße Chris


----------



## Babbavs (6. Februar 2018)

_Display Driver Uninstaller_ (_DDU_)


----------



## JayTea (6. Februar 2018)

Display Driver Uninstaller (DDU) - Download - ComputerBase
So, damit sollte nun wirklich alles klar sein.


----------



## CrashStyle (6. Februar 2018)

alles klar^^ DAnkeschön!


----------



## JayTea (6. Februar 2018)

ReDD_1973 schrieb:


> Moin moin. Ich mach mal mit. ist das jetzt alles richtig so:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Welche Hardware benutzt du genau? [War zuvor am Smartphone und hatte deine Signatur dort nicht sehen können. Damit faltest du aber, ja?] Ob die Leistung hinkommt, kannst du in der PPD Performance Tabelle nachsehen.
Stelle den Slider oben im Client von *Medium *auf *Full*.
Bezüglich weiterer Optimierungen (z.B. Slotoptions) siehe HowTo: *3. Einstellungen - Slots für CPU und GPUs*


----------



## Gast201808102 (6. Februar 2018)

Na dann mal los, JayTea... was kann ich noch optimieren? Es läuft also erstmal mit den Standardeinstellungen + bei GPU dem erwähnten Eintrag. Wenn es für mich/meinSystem da schon was vorgefertigtes gibt, nähme ich auch das.


----------



## Gast201808102 (6. Februar 2018)

JayTea schrieb:


> Welche Hardware benutzt du genau? Ob die Leistung hinkommt, kannst du in der PPD Performance Tabelle nachsehen.
> Stelle den Slider oben im Client von *Medium *auf *Full*.
> Bezüglich weiterer Optimierungen (z.B. Slotoptions) siehe HowTo: *3. Einstellungen - Slots für CPU und GPUs*



ah, da isser ja schon. System steht ja unten. Werd nacher, wenn ich einen Platz dafür gefunden hab auch noch den Klapprechner anwerfe, der hat nen i7 und ne Radeon HD56xx oder so.
und: auch bei mir stürzt die FahCore_a7 regelmäßig ab. Startet die sich automatisch wieder neu?


----------



## JayTea (6. Februar 2018)

Die RX 580er sollte circa auf den Niveau der RX 480 liegen. Also  (knappe) ~300.000 PPD sollten damit drin sein. Bei der CPU schwankt es  je nach Anzahl der Threads (und Takt natürlich).




ReDD_1973 schrieb:


> und: auch bei mir stürzt die FahCore_a7 regelmäßig ab. Startet die sich automatisch wieder neu?


Siehst du ja im TaskManager, ob die Auslastung weiterhin hoch ist oder nicht. Schätze aber mal, dass du mindestens den CPU-Slot neu starten (Fold) musst. Vll. sogar eher den kompletten Client oder auch PC. Dazu am besten erst auf Finishing klicken, sodass die WorkUnit der GPU  bis zum Ende (100%) weiterrechnen kann anschließend hochgeladen wird; es wird anschließend keine neue WU runtergeladen. Dann verschwendest du keine Power bzw Punkte.


----------



## country (6. Februar 2018)

Gestern abend hatte ich geschrieben das sich meine AMD runtertaktet wenn ich nicht am PC bin. 

Das macht sie nur wenn ich in den Energieoptionen den monitor abschalten lasse.  Da stand der timer auf 1 min. Wenn ich den Monitor per Hand abschalte läuft die GPU mit hohem Takt weiter.

Hätte nicht gedacht das das abschalten vom Bildschirm solche auswirkungen hat.


----------



## Gast201808102 (6. Februar 2018)

JayTea schrieb:


> Die RX 580er sollte circa auf den Niveau der RX 480 liegen. Also  (knappe) ~300.000 PPD sollten damit drin sein. Bei der CPU schwankt es  je nach Anzahl der Threads (und Takt natürlich).
> 
> Siehst du ja im TaskManager, ob die Auslastung weiterhin hoch ist oder nicht. Schätze aber mal, dass du mindestens den CPU-Slot neu starten (Fold) musst. Vll. sogar eher den kompletten Client oder auch PC. Dazu am besten erst auf Finishing klicken, sodass die WorkUnit der GPU  bis zum Ende (100%) weiterrechnen kann anschließend hochgeladen wird; es wird anschließend keine neue WU runtergeladen. Dann verschwendest du keine Power bzw Punkte.



check. die Auslastung lag dann nach wie vor bei knapp 90%, sollte also automatisch weitermachen. ich behalts aber mal im auge und wenns nicht besser wird, befolge ich mal die tipps aus der anleitung.
hab auch erstmal alle änderungen im bios auf standard umgestellt und das rote teufelchen lief auch noch im silent-mode. sieht schon besser aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast201808102 (6. Februar 2018)

kleine frage noch: an welchem projekt ich rechne ist egal?


----------



## JayTea (6. Februar 2018)

Juoa, eigentlich schon. Konsequent wäre es natürlich während der Aktionswoche auf “Cancer“ zu stellen aber es gibt auch Stimmen die sagen, dass sie keine anderen Projekte bekommen haben als vorher.
Da es sich um Grundlagenforschung handelt, ist eine hundertprozentig genaue Zuordnung auch nicht immer möglich und sinnvoll.

_Die >300 k PPD sehen nun besser aus!  _


----------



## erebos359 (6. Februar 2018)

Hey ,
Leute ich möchte mich hier öffentlich bei  A.Meier-PS3 bedanken , da er meinen passkey freigeschaltet und somit meine nicht ganz so leistungsstarke Hardware auch gute Punkte bringt . Ich finde es wirklich wie die Community hier den Einsteigern hilft.


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Februar 2018)

So sind wir - erebos359 - wir können nicht anders


----------



## foldinghomealone (6. Februar 2018)

Hier ein kleiner Artikel - in Englisch - über den Gründer von FAH
The Investor Using Venture Capital and Machine Learning to Cure Cancer


----------



## XeT (6. Februar 2018)

Zum glück konnte ich den Passkey neu anfordern 
GTX1080ti: 900k ppd
Threadripper: 160k


----------



## foldinghomealone (6. Februar 2018)

Tut er, sonst hättest du weit weniger PPD


----------



## Hauwexis (6. Februar 2018)

900k durch eine 1080Ti, das ist mal schön. Hätte ich auch gerne.

Aber was solls, bin auch so am heutigen Tage Millionär geworden. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hYBP82QGZ-s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## c00LsPoT (6. Februar 2018)

Meine 1080Ti macht momentan 1M PPD.


----------



## Hasestab (6. Februar 2018)

c00LsPoT schrieb:


> Meine 1080Ti macht momentan 1M PPD.



Um genau zu sein meine 1.056.331 ppd. ��


----------



## brooker (6. Februar 2018)

... je nach Takt und WU zwischen 800 und 1200t PPDs


----------



## Hasestab (6. Februar 2018)

Warum haben einige Riser Karten  Kabel einen Molex Anschluss und andere nicht. Die ziehen doch alle ihren Strom über den Slot. Oder nicht?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. Februar 2018)

die aktuellen 1x zu 16x riser werdne in großen mengen auf passenden Boards benutzt, das würde kein Board schaffen, die Karten alle zu versorgen, darum der zusätzliche Anscluss, bei den Falchbandrisern wird eher nur 1-2 karten pro Board verwendet, das schafft das board noch.


----------



## moreply (6. Februar 2018)

Bei x16 to x16 Risern kommt es auf die länge an. Da dient das Molex Kabel u.A. zur Spannungsstabilität.

Bei x1 to x16 verhält sich das ganze etwas anders. Die 75w was bei 12v mal eben 6A sind kannst du a). schlecht über ein Klingeldraht USB 3.0 kabel übertragen. b). Ab einer gewissen anzahl an genutzten x1 slots kommt die Spannungsversorgung des Mainboards nicht mehr hinterher, und im schlimmsten fall grillst du sie so.

Daher gibt es den Molex Port dieser stellt einfach ein externes powering zur Verfügung, womit du solchen Problemen aus dem weg gehst.


----------



## Hasestab (6. Februar 2018)

Okay danke. Bin am Überlegen den 2.0 ×4 Slot meines Ryzens nach dem Faltevent weiter mit der 760 zunutzen. Allerdings ist das Platz mäßig nicht ideal mit der 1080ti und 1080. Da sind immo 10 °-15° [65°-70°]mehr auf der Uhr wenn ich 3 Slots belege.
Ich werde mir mal einen Bestellen. 
Gibt's da Grenzen bezüglich  der Länge? So 30-50cm wären schon cool.


----------



## bastian123f (7. Februar 2018)

Hab mal eine Frage. 
brooker hat mit 2x 15cm Riser x16 zu x16 emfohlen. adaptare 49113 PCIe x16 Riser-Kabel 15 cm: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Ich wollte dann gestern meine R9 380 noch mit dranhängen. Also habe ich beide Riser zusammengesteckt (39cm, also nicht viel) und die Karte in den obersten x4 Slot gesteckt (der zweite x16 wird durch den Kühler der Fury blockiert und die Fury passt unten nicht rein wegen den Kabeln). Sie wurde gleich erkannt und ich habe das Falten gestartet. Leider bricht die Karte wegen dem "Bad State" ab. 
Dann habe ich sie runtergetaktet auf 950 MHz (Standard 990). Dabei fiel sie dann auf 300MHz ab. Aber lief dann stabil.

So kann ich doch nicht Falten! Das wäre ja dann wirklich Energieverschwendung.

Also die Fury raus. Die R9 380 in den unteren x16. Die Fury mit den Risern in den oberen x16. Jetzt wird die Fury überhaupt nicht vom Mainboard erkannt. Aber die R9 380 faltet stable auf 1GHz.  Daher tippe ich jetzt mal auf einen defekt der Riser. 

Die einzelnen Riser habe ich dann vor Wut nicht noch extra ausprobiert, da ich schon genug zeit verloren hatte. Das werde ich heute Abend noch mit meinen Gaming PC probieren.

Zudem versuche ich die GTX 770 anstatt der R9 380 in den PC zu stecken. Sie hat einen leicht schmaleren Kühler und keine Backplane. Mit Glück passt sie unter die Fury. Oder ich versuche die Kabel besser zu verlegen und die Fury kommt unten rein. Dann passen beide auf jeden Fall rein. 

Habt ihr hier vielleicht noch Ideen, woran es liegen könnte? Das Board unterstützt Multi GPU und lief auch zuvor zusammen mit einer K620 und einer NVS 290 ohne Probleme.


----------



## DOcean (7. Februar 2018)

je nach Kombination aus Riser, MB und Graka kannst du beliebige Fehler/beliebiges Verhalten bekommen...

Einfach mal 30cm drantütteln ist eigentlich nicht vorgesehen 

Gute Riser (wie z.B. die x16 von 3M siehe auch Dan Case dazu) sind besser können aber eine schlechtes MB Design nicht ausgleichen...


----------



## foldinghomealone (7. Februar 2018)

Auf jeden Fall die Riser erstmal einzeln testen. Ich habe letzte Wochen Stunden verbracht einen Fehler zu suchen. Hab schon die neue GPU verdächtigt, das Netzteil. Alles Mögliche. 
Zum Schluss wars der neue Riser.


----------



## alexk94 (7. Februar 2018)

Ich habe seit gestern die RX 480 drinnen sowie läuft sie den 17.7.1-Treiber. Was mir aber aufgefallen ist, das der im 16.7.2 dazu gekommene Kompatibilitätsmodus, der dafür sorgt, das der PCe-slot vom Mainboard entlastet wird, fällt. Fällt dieser bei euch, die eine RX 480 nutzen, auch? Die Karte läuft vom Anfang an, untervoltet sowie auch leicht untertaktet. Sollte er noch bei euch da sein, weiß ich was zu tun ist.


----------



## bastian123f (7. Februar 2018)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall die Riser erstmal einzeln testen. Ich habe letzte Wochen Stunden verbracht einen Fehler zu suchen. Hab schon die neue GPU verdächtigt, das Netzteil. Alles Mögliche.
> Zum Schluss wars der neue Riser.


Da habe ich es gut, dass ich weiß, dass alles andere funktioniert wie es soll. Meiner Meinung nach sind es nur die Riser, bzw. einer der Riser.


----------



## brooker (7. Februar 2018)

bastian123f schrieb:


> Hab mal eine Frage.
> brooker hat mit 2x 15cm Riser x16 zu x16 emfohlen. adaptare 49113 PCIe x16 Riser-Kabel 15 cm: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor



... ähm, für zwei zusammenstecken waren die nicht vorgesehen. Wolltest Du das? Wenn ja, dann muss deutlich tiefer in die Tasche gegriffen werden - 3M oder DanCase sind Pflicht.


----------



## nfsgame (7. Februar 2018)

Wir reden hier von HF-Transfer... Da sind Punkte wie Dämpfung und Laufzeiten sehr kritisch - einfach zwei zusammenstecken und darauf hoffen dass es läuft ist wie der Wunsch nach drei Sechsern im Lotto hintereinander.


----------



## Olstyle (7. Februar 2018)

Was trotzdem Abhilfe schaffen kann ist den Steckplatz auf PCIe-2.0 zu stellen(wenn das BIOS die Option hat).


----------



## bastian123f (7. Februar 2018)

brooker schrieb:


> ... ähm, für zwei zusammenstecken waren die nicht vorgesehen. Wolltest Du das? Wenn ja, dann muss deutlich tiefer in die Tasche gegriffen werden - 3M oder DanCase sind Pflicht.


Achso ja. Deine Aussage " am besten gleich 2 bestellen" habe ich so gewertet, dass ich diese zusammenstecke, wenn einer zu kurz ist.
Sry. War mein Fehler.

Ich habe mir mal jetzt noch einen mit der Länge 25cm bestellt. Aber das dauert bis der da ist.

Mit einem könnte es auch Funtionieren, wenn ich mir ein kleines Gestell zum Halten der Graka baue. Das probiere ich heute mal aus.

EDIT: Habe dabei an Linus Tech Tips gedacht: YouTube


----------



## brooker (7. Februar 2018)

... zwei bestellen, falls du doch mal ein Montagskabel erwischt 

... also, es gibt Standards bei diesen Verbindungen. Mit den Risern kann man sich am Rande des Standards bewegen, muss aber nicht. Hintergrund sind technischen Grundvoraussetzungen die das Board mitbringt, welche natürlich nicht näher beschrieben sind, da nur der Standard bedient wird. Wenn Linus nun mit einem Board und Bios testet, mag das für das eine Board in Kombi mit dem Bios und der GPU passen. Mit einem anderen Bios, einer anderen GPU und bei anderen Zimmertemperatur muss es nicht funktionieren. Bedeutet, alles außerhalb des Standards ist Glücksache. Aber bei den empfohlenen Riser bin ich sicher, dass die überall laufen, denn wir haben hier schon einige auf unterschiedlichen Boards erfolgreich verbaut.


----------



## JayTea (7. Februar 2018)

Wo wir hier die Tage von PCIe-Lanes gesprochen haben...
CoffeeLake bietet ebenfalls nur 20, oder?! 
Und kann man die Auslastung des Bus nicht mit GPU-Z überprüfen, um einen Flaschenhals auszumachen? Ich meine, bei HWMonitor hätte ich auch immer eine Prozentangabe gesehen, als noch die GTX 960 verbaut war.


----------



## foldinghomealone (7. Februar 2018)

Der Z370-Chipsatz bietet 20 Lanes. Über GPU-Z kannst du die aktuell verwendete Anbindung auslesen. Ob man die Auslastung des Buses auslesen kann, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## SimonSlowfood (7. Februar 2018)

Könnt ihr diese 3M und DanCase Kabel hier verlinken? ich find auf Anhieb da nichts brauchbares. 
Sind die dann am ende um 90° gewinkelt? Bräuchte da eins für n Projekt im Frühjahr


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (7. Februar 2018)

JayTea schrieb:


> Wo wir hier die Tage von PCIe-Lanes gesprochen haben...
> CoffeeLake bietet ebenfalls nur 20, oder?!
> Und kann man die Auslastung des Bus nicht mit GPU-Z überprüfen, um einen Flaschenhals auszumachen? Ich meine, bei HWMonitor hätte ich auch immer eine Prozentangabe gesehen, als noch die GTX 960 verbaut war.





foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Der Z370-Chipsatz bietet 20 Lanes. Über GPU-Z kannst du die aktuell verwendete Anbindung auslesen. Ob man die Auslastung des Buses auslesen kann, weiß ich nicht.



Hier müssen wir erst mal zwei Dinge unterscheiden:
1. PCIe Lanes der CPU
2. PCIe Lanes des Chipsatzes

1. ist bei den 1151ern mit 16 Lanes für die GPU und 4 Lanes für die Anindung des Chpsatzes vorgesehen.
Nutzbar sind also nur die 16 Lanes.

2. ist der Chipsatz, und die Verteilung der Lanes ist abhängig vom Board.

Das man die Auslastung der PCIe Anbindung auslesen kann ich mri neu, was GPUs in GPU-Z gern zeigen, ist der Memory Controller Load. Das ist aber der interne RAM-Controller udn verändert sich auch normal mit den VRAM-Takt. Anhand dieses Wertes kann man bei Untertaktung von VRAM gut erkennen ob der VRAM limitiert (meist bei etwas über 92% Load kommen erste Effekte zustande. (Das ist meine Beobachtung des Themas!)


----------



## foldinghomealone (7. Februar 2018)

Ich nutze diese. 
EasyDiy All New PCI Express 16x flexibles Kabel Karten: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Hatte aber auch ein faules dabei, das mich einige Stunden gekostet hat, weil ich nicht an das Riser-Kabel dachte. Ein zweites als Reserve und dann ist alles gut.


----------



## Olstyle (7. Februar 2018)

HWMonitor zeigt mir auch Buslast an. Bei PCIe 3.0 x16 an der GTX980 waren das 30%.


----------



## JayTea (7. Februar 2018)

Ich habe halt Bedenken, dass mir dieses Jahr die zwei 2080Ti bei PCIe 3.0 x8 eingebremst werden!! 

Mit der Busauslastung bin ich mir reichlich sicher, kann es aber selbst nicht nachprüfen, da ich ja keine dedizierte GPU mehr habe.
Dieses Bild habe ich gefunden. Unter Utilizations gibt es einen Punkt, der "Businterface" heißt. Ist es das nicht!?

_Nachtrag: Danke Olstyle für die Bestätigung, dass meine Komandozentrale zuverlässig gespeicherte Informationen auch noch nach Monaten abzurufen vermag! _


----------



## DOcean (7. Februar 2018)

SimonSlowfood schrieb:


> Könnt ihr diese 3M und DanCase Kabel hier verlinken? ich find auf Anhieb da nichts brauchbares.
> Sind die dann am ende um 90° gewinkelt? Bräuchte da eins für n Projekt im Frühjahr



Am besten mal DAN direkt anschreiben -> DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt


----------



## Gremlin88 (7. Februar 2018)

Vieeeeeelen lieben Dank an @A.Meier-PS3 für das freischalten meines Bonuscodes! 

...

Mir ist beim Falten allerdings aufgefallen, dass der Windows Task Manager meiner GPU nur 15-30% Auslastung anzeigt, bei "GPU-Z" wird mir allerdings eine 90-95% Auslastung angezeigt. Hat dieses seltsame Problem noch irgend jemand?
Ich falte mit nem i7-6700k und ner GTX1070.


----------



## JayTea (7. Februar 2018)

Hey Gremlin und herzlich willkommen! 

Japp, das ist ganz normal mit der unterschiedlichen Auslastung.
Eine sinnvolle Begründung gibt's nicht...glaube ich.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (7. Februar 2018)

Doch, Microsoft misst mist


----------



## Hauwexis (7. Februar 2018)

JayTea schrieb:


> Wo wir hier die Tage von PCIe-Lanes gesprochen haben...
> CoffeeLake bietet ebenfalls nur 20, oder?!
> Und kann man die Auslastung des Bus nicht mit GPU-Z überprüfen, um einen Flaschenhals auszumachen? Ich meine, bei HWMonitor hätte ich auch immer eine Prozentangabe gesehen, als noch die GTX 960 verbaut war.




Laut Intel hat der 8700k z.b. nur 16 PCIe Lanes:  https://ark.intel.com/products/126684/Intel-Core-i7-8700K-Processor-12M-Cache-up-to-4_70-GHz


----------



## Olstyle (7. Februar 2018)

Und DMI was 4x PCIe reserviert für den Chipsatz ist.


----------



## Hasestab (7. Februar 2018)

Hab gerade mal nachgerechnet. Die Top 20 machen aktuell 56.232.712 ppd. Fast die Hälfte bzw. soviel wie alle vor 2 Wochen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (7. Februar 2018)

Aouchi 
Aber das ist doch mal fein 

AVG?
ja, aber ich komme in den letzten 24h allein in den Top10 auf 49,7 Mio


----------



## bastian123f (7. Februar 2018)

brooker schrieb:


> ... zwei bestellen, falls du doch mal ein Montagskabel erwischt
> 
> ... also, es gibt Standards bei diesen Verbindungen. Mit den Risern kann man sich am Rande des Standards bewegen, muss aber nicht. Hintergrund sind technischen Grundvoraussetzungen die das Board mitbringt, welche natürlich nicht näher beschrieben sind, da nur der Standard bedient wird. Wenn Linus nun mit einem Board und Bios testet, mag das für das eine Board in Kombi mit dem Bios und der GPU passen. Mit einem anderen Bios, einer anderen GPU und bei anderen Zimmertemperatur muss es nicht funktionieren. Bedeutet, alles außerhalb des Standards ist Glücksache. Aber bei den empfohlenen Riser bin ich sicher, dass die überall laufen, denn wir haben hier schon einige auf unterschiedlichen Boards erfolgreich verbaut.



So. Habe es gerade probiert. Ein Kabel war defekt. Das kommt zurück. Das andere geht. 
Die Grafikkarte hängt jetzt am x4 Slot und wird durch Geschenkband gehalten. 
Läuft bis jetzt ohne Probleme bei PPD von 450k (im Moment).


----------



## Hasestab (7. Februar 2018)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Aouchi
> Aber das ist doch mal fein
> 
> AVG?
> ja, aber ich komme in den letzten 24h allein in den Top10 auf 49,7 Mio



Ja Avg. Kommt hin mit 50 Mio . Habs auch nur mit den 115 Mio Daily verglichen


----------



## XeT (8. Februar 2018)

JayTea schrieb:


> Ich habe halt Bedenken, dass mir dieses Jahr die zwei 2080Ti bei PCIe 3.0 x8 eingebremst werden!!
> 
> Mit der Busauslastung bin ich mir reichlich sicher, kann es aber selbst nicht nachprüfen, da ich ja keine dedizierte GPU mehr habe.
> Dieses Bild habe ich gefunden. Unter Utilizations gibt es einen Punkt, der "Businterface" heißt. Ist es das nicht!?
> ...



Deine 2 2080ti ? Du hast willst wirklich, "Glaskugel an" 8000€ für 2 gpus Ausgeben?


----------



## JayTea (8. Februar 2018)

Zzgl. zwei Kupfer-Fullblocks....
Äääähmmmm...*NEIN!* 
Ich schätze aber auch, dass Ampere noch teurer wird: keine Konkurrenz in der Liga zu dem Zeitpunkt, wohlmöglich das Kryptomining  und Nvidias Geldgier werdens möglich machen.


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Februar 2018)

JayTea schrieb:


> Ich habe halt Bedenken, dass mir dieses Jahr die zwei 2080Ti bei PCIe 3.0 x8 eingebremst werden!!



Nun, wie das meiste im Leben ist alles eine Frage der Perspektive
Ich werde meine ersten zwei 2080Ti an PCI-E 4.0x16 betreiben

... verglichen damit sind sie bei "PCIe 3.0 x8" natürlich schon "ausgebremst"


----------



## foldinghomealone (8. Februar 2018)

Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die 2080 Ti schon PCIe 4.0 unterstützen wird. 
FAH muss endlich den FAHcore_22 veröffentlichen, dann dürfte der Bottleneck Busanbindung bei NVs eh wegfallen.


----------



## JayTea (8. Februar 2018)

Einer von uns Freaks wird das schon bei Zeiten testen!  



> Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die 2080 Ti schon PCIe 4.0 unterstützen wird.


Nee, glaube ich auch nicht. Gibt auch so noch keine Plattform, die solche Steckplätze hat, oder? Nur die abgesegnete Spezifikation an sich.

Ansonsten werden es halt zwei Karten auf dem Niveau einer 1080Ti, die dann aber stromsparender/effizienter sind.
Das sollte mit PCIe 3.0 x8 ja kein Problem sein wie man jetzt sieht.


----------



## foldinghomealone (8. Februar 2018)

Problem natürlich nicht. Aber, wenn man sieht, dass die 9xxx WUs eine 1080 Ti nur zu gut 80% auslasten, was mutmaßlich auf die PCIe Kommunikation zurückzuführen ist, ist das schon eine enorme Vergeudung an Potential.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. Februar 2018)

das Könnte aber auch ein CPU-Limit sein, oder ein Thema, dass eben eher der Takt der Schnittstelle ein Problem ergibt, dazu müsste man es sehr genau testen.
Die Bandbreite wird durch 4.0 zwar erhöht, ob Latenzen und Laufzeiten einzelner Datenpakete besser werden ist aber nicht gesagt.

Der Flaschenhals ist meiner Meinung nach nicht die Bandbreite bei 3.0 16x, sondern eher das Thema Latenzen. Außerdem ist evtl. auch eine interne Abhängigkeit von Daten vorhanden, so dann eine Parallelisierung eben nicht beliebig weit geht, was dazu führt, das die enormen Parallelisierungspotenziale der GPUs irgendwo nicht mehr genutzt werden können.
Das müsste man über zwei GPU-Clienten auf einer GPU aber eigentlich auch in den griff bekommen können.
geht das?


----------



## ZobRombie (8. Februar 2018)

JayTea schrieb:


> Gibt auch so noch keine Plattform, die solche Steckplätze hat, oder? Nur die abgesegnete Spezifikation an sich.



POWER9 Systeme verfügen über PCIe 4.0 und sind auch erhältlich. Für GPUs, zumindest von Nvidia, wird da jedoch NVLINK (2.0) eingesetzt - wie etwa bei der Volta Tesla V100. Die theoretische Geschwindigkeit mit NVLINK 2.0 ist mit 25 GT/s pro Link auch etwas höher als PCIe 4.0 mit 16 GT/s oder PCIe 3.0 mit 8 GT/s. Was dann grob 150 GByte/s Bandbreite bei NVLINK 2.0 (6 Links)  gegen 32 GByte/s bei PCIe 4.0 x16 oder 16 GByte/s bei PCIe 3.0 x16 entspricht.


----------



## JayTea (8. Februar 2018)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> FAH muss endlich den FAHcore_22 veröffentlichen, dann dürfte der Bottleneck Busanbindung bei NVs eh wegfallen.


Wo gibts dazu Infos? 



foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Problem natürlich nicht. Aber, wenn man sieht, dass die 9xxx WUs eine 1080 Ti nur zu gut 80% auslasten, was mutmaßlich auf die PCIe Kommunikation zurückzuführen ist, ist das schon eine enorme Vergeudung an Potential.


Aber dann gäbe es doch schon einen Unterschied bei PCIe 3.0 x8 und x16 bei diesen WU? Da wäre die Performance dann ja noch schlechter. Aber laut deinen Versuchen, gibts dort keinen Unterschied. Oder waren diese schlecht auslastenden WU nicht in der Versuchsreihe?
Man könnte gucken, wie hoch die Bus-Auslastung bei PCIe 3.0 x8 mit einer 1080Ti ist, dann hätte man einen guten Anhaltspunkt.......


----------



## XeT (8. Februar 2018)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> das Könnte aber auch ein CPU-Limit sein, oder ein Thema, dass eben eher der Takt der Schnittstelle ein Problem ergibt, dazu müsste man es sehr genau testen.
> Die Bandbreite wird durch 4.0 zwar erhöht, ob Latenzen und Laufzeiten einzelner Datenpakete besser werden ist aber nicht gesagt.
> 
> Der Flaschenhals ist meiner Meinung nach nicht die Bandbreite bei 3.0 16x, sondern eher das Thema Latenzen. Außerdem ist evtl. auch eine interne Abhängigkeit von Daten vorhanden, so dann eine Parallelisierung eben nicht beliebig weit geht, was dazu führt, das die enormen Parallelisierungspotenziale der GPUs irgendwo nicht mehr genutzt werden können.
> ...



Es müsste eigentlich etwas einheitliches sein. Bei gleicher Auslastung in verschiedene System bei gleicher GPU.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. Februar 2018)

Das würde für eine mangelnde Nutzbarkeit der Gesammtleistung der GPU sprechen, sei es weil es nicht weiter Parallelisierbar ist, weil bestimmte Teile der GPU hier begrenzen, ohne das die Anzeige das zeigen kann, , ...


----------



## CrashStyle (8. Februar 2018)

Mit DDU Treiber deinstalliert und 372.70 im abgesicherten modus installiert. Nach einem neustart weiter folden lassen! Da aber die PPD im Vergleich zum 390.77 (290k) 372.70 (260k), Stoppte ich alles und machte nochmal einen neustart. Jetzt kommt nur noch Failed auf der GPU und das steht im LOG! 

War es ein Fehler die WU nicht habe fertig rechnen lassen vor dem Treiber wechsel!?

HILFE!



Spoiler



*********************** Log Started 2018-02-08T13:36:24Z ***********************
13:36:41:FS01:Unpaused
13:36:41:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:80
13:36:42:WU01:FS01:Assigned to work server 171.67.108.157
13:36:42:WU01:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: READY gpu:0:GM204 [GeForce GTX 970] from 171.67.108.157
13:36:42:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.157:8080
13:36:44:WU01:FS01ownloading 5.13MiB
13:36:44:WU01:FS01ownload complete
13:36:45:WU01:FS01:Received Unit: id:01 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:9414 run:2406 clone:1 gen:276 core:0x21 unit:0x00000152ab436c9d585e06a22a31b85c
13:36:45:WU01:FS01:Starting
13:36:45:WU01:FS01:Running FahCore: D:\Folding\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe D:/FAHClient/cores/fahwebx.stanford.edu/cores/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_21.fah/FahCore_21.exe -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 1624 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia -tmax=80 -twait=900
13:36:45:WU01:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 1360
13:36:45:WU01:FS01:Core PID:10176
13:36:45:WU01:FS01:FahCore 0x21 started
13:36:45:WARNING:WU01:FS01:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
13:36:45:WU01:FS01:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:9414 run:2406 clone:1 gen:276 core:0x21 unit:0x00000152ab436c9d585e06a22a31b85c
13:36:45:WU01:FS01:Uploading 5.50KiB to 171.67.108.157
13:36:45:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.157:8080
13:36:46:WU02:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:80
13:36:46:WU01:FS01:Upload complete
13:36:46:WU01:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
13:36:46:WU01:FS01:Cleaning up
13:36:47:WU02:FS01:Assigned to work server 171.67.108.157
13:36:47:WU02:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: READY gpu:0:GM204 [GeForce GTX 970] from 171.67.108.157
13:36:47:WU02:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.157:8080
13:36:49:WU02:FS01ownloading 5.16MiB
13:36:49:WU02:FS01ownload complete
13:36:50:WU02:FS01:Received Unit: id:02 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:9415 run:499 clone:2 gen:337 core:0x21 unit:0x00000195ab436c9d585e06cc6b588b19
13:36:50:WU02:FS01:Starting
13:36:50:WU02:FS01:Running FahCore: D:\Folding\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe D:/FAHClient/cores/fahwebx.stanford.edu/cores/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_21.fah/FahCore_21.exe -dir 02 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 1624 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia -tmax=80 -twait=900
13:36:50:WU02:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 8548
13:36:50:WU02:FS01:Core PID:964
13:36:50:WU02:FS01:FahCore 0x21 started
13:36:50:WARNING:WU02:FS01:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
13:36:50:WU02:FS01:Sending unit results: id:02 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:9415 run:499 clone:2 gen:337 core:0x21 unit:0x00000195ab436c9d585e06cc6b588b19
13:36:50:WU02:FS01:Uploading 5.50KiB to 171.67.108.157
13:36:50:WU02:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.157:8080
13:36:51:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:80
13:36:51:WU02:FS01:Upload complete
13:36:51:WU02:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
13:36:51:WU02:FS01:Cleaning up
13:36:52:WU01:FS01:Assigned to work server 171.67.108.157
13:36:52:WU01:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: READY gpu:0:GM204 [GeForce GTX 970] from 171.67.108.157
13:36:52:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.157:8080
13:36:54:WU01:FS01ownloading 5.17MiB
13:36:54:WU01:FS01ownload complete
13:36:55:WU01:FS01:Received Unit: id:01 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:9415 run:2200 clone:4 gen:59 core:0x21 unit:0x00000043ab436c9d585e06dd1872898d
13:36:55:WU01:FS01:Starting
13:36:55:WU01:FS01:Running FahCore: D:\Folding\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe D:/FAHClient/cores/fahwebx.stanford.edu/cores/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_21.fah/FahCore_21.exe -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 1624 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia -tmax=80 -twait=900
13:36:55:WU01:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 1812
13:36:55:WU01:FS01:Core PID:8048
13:36:55:WU01:FS01:FahCore 0x21 started
13:36:55:WARNING:WU01:FS01:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
13:36:55:WU01:FS01:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:9415 run:2200 clone:4 gen:59 core:0x21 unit:0x00000043ab436c9d585e06dd1872898d
13:36:56:WU01:FS01:Uploading 5.50KiB to 171.67.108.157
13:36:56:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.157:8080
13:36:56:WU02:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:80
13:36:56:WU01:FS01:Upload complete
13:36:56:WU01:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
13:36:56:WU01:FS01:Cleaning up
13:36:57:WU02:FS01:Assigned to work server 171.67.108.157
13:36:57:WU02:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: READY gpu:0:GM204 [GeForce GTX 970] from 171.67.108.157
13:36:57:WU02:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.157:8080
13:36:59:WU02:FS01ownloading 5.14MiB
13:36:59:WU02:FS01ownload complete
13:37:00:WU02:FS01:Received Unit: id:02 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:9414 run:1002 clone:4 gen:79 core:0x21 unit:0x00000063ab436c9d585e0697b6ba6172
13:37:00:WU02:FS01:Starting
13:37:00:WU02:FS01:Running FahCore: D:\Folding\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe D:/FAHClient/cores/fahwebx.stanford.edu/cores/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_21.fah/FahCore_21.exe -dir 02 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 1624 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia -tmax=80 -twait=900
13:37:00:WU02:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 9384
13:37:00:WU02:FS01:Core PID:8364
13:37:00:WU02:FS01:FahCore 0x21 started
13:37:00:WARNING:WU02:FS01:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
13:37:01:WU02:FS01:Sending unit results: id:02 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:9414 run:1002 clone:4 gen:79 core:0x21 unit:0x00000063ab436c9d585e0697b6ba6172
13:37:01:WU02:FS01:Uploading 5.50KiB to 171.67.108.157
13:37:01:WU02:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.157:8080
13:37:01:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:80
13:37:01:WU02:FS01:Upload complete
13:37:02:WU02:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
13:37:02:WU02:FS01:Cleaning up
13:37:02:WU01:FS01:Assigned to work server 171.67.108.157
13:37:02:WU01:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: READY gpu:0:GM204 [GeForce GTX 970] from 171.67.108.157
13:37:02:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.157:8080
13:37:04:WU01:FS01ownloading 5.15MiB
13:37:05:WU01:FS01ownload complete
13:37:05:WU01:FS01:Received Unit: id:01 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:9415 run:1465 clone:1 gen:46 core:0x21 unit:0x00000035ab436c9d585e06d6884c9697
13:37:05:WU01:FS01:Starting
13:37:05:WU01:FS01:Running FahCore: D:\Folding\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe D:/FAHClient/cores/fahwebx.stanford.edu/cores/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_21.fah/FahCore_21.exe -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 1624 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia -tmax=80 -twait=900
13:37:05:WU01:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 10768
13:37:05:WU01:FS01:Core PID:5336
13:37:05:WU01:FS01:FahCore 0x21 started
13:37:06:WARNING:WU01:FS01:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
13:37:06:WU01:FS01:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:9415 run:1465 clone:1 gen:46 core:0x21 unit:0x00000035ab436c9d585e06d6884c9697
13:37:06:WU01:FS01:Uploading 5.50KiB to 171.67.108.157
13:37:06:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.157:8080
13:37:06:WU02:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:80
13:37:06:WU01:FS01:Upload complete
13:37:07:WU01:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
13:37:07:WU01:FS01:Cleaning up
13:37:07:WU02:FS01:Assigned to work server 171.67.108.157
13:37:07:WU02:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: READY gpu:0:GM204 [GeForce GTX 970] from 171.67.108.157
13:37:07:WU02:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.157:8080
13:37:10:WU02:FS01ownloading 5.15MiB
13:37:10:WU02:FS01ownload complete
13:37:11:WU02:FS01:Received Unit: id:02 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:9415 run:1436 clone:1 gen:707 core:0x21 unit:0x0000034bab436c9d585e06d5e05450ec
13:37:11:WU02:FS01:Starting
13:37:11:WU02:FS01:Running FahCore: D:\Folding\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe D:/FAHClient/cores/fahwebx.stanford.edu/cores/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_21.fah/FahCore_21.exe -dir 02 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 1624 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia -tmax=80 -twait=900
13:37:11:WU02:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 4484
13:37:11:WU02:FS01:Core PID:3888
13:37:11:WU02:FS01:FahCore 0x21 started
13:37:11:WARNING:WU02:FS01:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
13:37:11:WU02:FS01:Sending unit results: id:02 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:9415 run:1436 clone:1 gen:707 core:0x21 unit:0x0000034bab436c9d585e06d5e05450ec
13:37:11:WU02:FS01:Uploading 5.50KiB to 171.67.108.157
13:37:11:WU02:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.157:8080
13:37:12:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:80
13:37:12:WU02:FS01:Upload complete
13:37:12:WU02:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
13:37:12:WU02:FS01:Cleaning up
13:37:13:WU01:FS01:Assigned to work server 171.67.108.157
13:37:13:WU01:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: READY gpu:0:GM204 [GeForce GTX 970] from 171.67.108.157
13:37:13:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.157:8080
13:37:15:WU01:FS01ownloading 5.14MiB
13:37:16:WU01:FS01ownload complete
13:37:16:WU01:FS01:Received Unit: id:01 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:9415 run:1702 clone:0 gen:747 core:0x21 unit:0x00000373ab436c9d585e06d8e3b1b2eb
13:37:16:WU01:FS01:Starting
13:37:16:WU01:FS01:Running FahCore: D:\Folding\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe D:/FAHClient/cores/fahwebx.stanford.edu/cores/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_21.fah/FahCore_21.exe -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 1624 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia -tmax=80 -twait=900
13:37:16:WU01:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 5788
13:37:16:WU01:FS01:Core PID:6880
13:37:16:WU01:FS01:FahCore 0x21 started
13:37:16:WARNING:WU01:FS01:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
13:37:16:WU01:FS01:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:9415 run:1702 clone:0 gen:747 core:0x21 unit:0x00000373ab436c9d585e06d8e3b1b2eb
13:37:17:WU01:FS01:Uploading 5.50KiB to 171.67.108.157
13:37:17:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.157:8080
13:37:17:WU02:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:80
13:37:17:WU01:FS01:Upload complete
13:37:17:WU01:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
13:37:17:WU01:FS01:Cleaning up
13:37:18:WU02:FS01:Assigned to work server 171.67.108.157
13:37:18:WU02:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: READY gpu:0:GM204 [GeForce GTX 970] from 171.67.108.157
13:37:18:WU02:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.157:8080
13:37:20:WU02:FS01ownloading 8.88MiB
13:37:21:WU02:FS01ownload complete
13:37:21:WU02:FS01:Received Unit: id:02 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:9431 run:1974 clone:2 gen:279 core:0x21 unit:0x0000015dab436c9d586fdd43a7d4e945
13:37:21:WU02:FS01:Starting
13:37:21:WU02:FS01:Running FahCore: D:\Folding\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe D:/FAHClient/cores/fahwebx.stanford.edu/cores/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_21.fah/FahCore_21.exe -dir 02 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 1624 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia -tmax=80 -twait=900
13:37:21:WU02:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 9080
13:37:21:WU02:FS01:Core PID:9440
13:37:21:WU02:FS01:FahCore 0x21 started
13:37:22:WARNING:WU02:FS01:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
13:37:22:WU02:FS01:Sending unit results: id:02 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:9431 run:1974 clone:2 gen:279 core:0x21 unit:0x0000015dab436c9d586fdd43a7d4e945
13:37:22:WU02:FS01:Uploading 5.50KiB to 171.67.108.157
13:37:22:WU02:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.157:8080
13:37:22:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:80
13:37:23:WU02:FS01:Upload complete
13:37:23:WU02:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
13:37:23:WU02:FS01:Cleaning up
13:37:24:WU01:FS01:Assigned to work server 171.67.108.157
13:37:24:WU01:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: READY gpu:0:GM204 [GeForce GTX 970] from 171.67.108.157
13:37:24:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.157:8080
13:37:26:WU01:FS01ownloading 5.16MiB
13:37:26:WU01:FS01ownload complete
13:37:27:WU01:FS01:Received Unit: id:01 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:9415 run:2359 clone:1 gen:762 core:0x21 unit:0x0000037cab436c9d585e06df33524fa6
13:37:27:WU01:FS01:Starting
13:37:27:WU01:FS01:Running FahCore: D:\Folding\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe D:/FAHClient/cores/fahwebx.stanford.edu/cores/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_21.fah/FahCore_21.exe -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 1624 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia -tmax=80 -twait=900
13:37:27:WU01:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 9372
13:37:27:WU01:FS01:Core PID:9692
13:37:27:WU01:FS01:FahCore 0x21 started
13:37:27:WARNING:WU01:FS01:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
13:37:27:WU01:FS01:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:9415 run:2359 clone:1 gen:762 core:0x21 unit:0x0000037cab436c9d585e06df33524fa6
13:37:27:WU01:FS01:Uploading 5.50KiB to 171.67.108.157
13:37:27:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.157:8080
13:37:28:WU02:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:80
13:37:28:WU01:FS01:Upload complete
13:37:28:WU01:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
13:37:28:WU01:FS01:Cleaning up
13:37:29:WU02:FS01:Assigned to work server 171.67.108.157
13:37:29:WU02:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: READY gpu:0:GM204 [GeForce GTX 970] from 171.67.108.157
13:37:29:WU02:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.157:8080
13:37:31:WU02:FS01ownloading 5.14MiB
13:37:31:WU02:FS01ownload complete
13:37:32:WU02:FS01:Received Unit: id:02 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:9415 run:2295 clone:1 gen:360 core:0x21 unit:0x000001aeab436c9d585e06de533ec083
13:37:32:WU02:FS01:Starting
13:37:32:WU02:FS01:Running FahCore: D:\Folding\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe D:/FAHClient/cores/fahwebx.stanford.edu/cores/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_21.fah/FahCore_21.exe -dir 02 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 1624 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia -tmax=80 -twait=900
13:37:32:WU02:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 5812
13:37:32:WU02:FS01:Core PID:10516
13:37:32:WU02:FS01:FahCore 0x21 started
13:37:33:WARNING:WU02:FS01:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
13:37:33:WU02:FS01:Sending unit results: id:02 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:9415 run:2295 clone:1 gen:360 core:0x21 unit:0x000001aeab436c9d585e06de533ec083
13:37:33:WU02:FS01:Uploading 5.50KiB to 171.67.108.157
13:37:33:WU02:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.157:8080
13:37:33:WU02:FS01:Upload complete
13:37:34:WU02:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
13:37:34:WU02:FS01:Cleaning up


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Februar 2018)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Mit DDU Treiber deinstalliert und 372.70 im abgesicherten modus installiert. Nach einem neustart weiter folden lassen! Da aber die PPD im Vergleich zum 390.77 (290k) 372.70 (260k), Stoppte ich alles und machte nochmal einen neustart. Jetzt kommt nur noch Failed auf der GPU und das steht im LOG!
> 
> War es ein Fehler die WU nicht habe fertig rechnen lassen vor dem Treiber wechsel!?
> 
> HILFE!



Nun, eigentlich sollte nichts passieren... *eigentlich*
Besser ist es aber schon auf "Nummer Sicher" zu gehen

Bei dir hat er aber nicht bloss die eine "angekaute" WU verworfen (was ich noch nachvollziehen könnte) sondern nun mag er gar nicht mehr

Deinstalliere mal den Clienten und bau neu auf


----------



## CrashStyle (8. Februar 2018)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Nun, eigentlich sollte nichts passieren... *eigentlich*
> Besser ist es aber schon auf "Nummer Sicher" zu gehen
> 
> Bei dir hat er aber nicht bloss die eine "angekaute" WU verworfen (was ich noch nachvollziehen könnte) sondern nun mag er gar nicht mehr
> ...





Auf Nummer Sicher heist? Stopen, Client schließen und dan Treiber wechsel machen!?


----------



## foldinghomealone (8. Februar 2018)

Ich würde keine Treiberwechsel während einer WU empfehlen. 
V.A. da sich der Client immer schwer tut, Änderungen am System zu erkennen. Deswegen ist nach Änderungen am System eigentlich immer eine Neuinstallation des Clients ratsam.

Also wenn möglich, finishen oder in den sauren Apfel beißen und den GPU-Slot löschen (damit die abgebrochene WU nicht im Nirvana hängen bleibt), Treiber DDUen und neuinstallieren, Client neu installieren. OC-Settings auf normal und wieder langsam an alte Settings herantasten.


----------



## foldinghomealone (8. Februar 2018)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Das würde für eine mangelnde Nutzbarkeit der Gesammtleistung der GPU sprechen, sei es weil es nicht weiter Parallelisierbar ist, weil bestimmte Teile der GPU hier begrenzen, ohne das die Anzeige das zeigen kann, , ...



Linux erreicht mit PCIe 3.0 x16/x8 mehr PPD als Windows. Auch soll lt. FF der Unterschied von x8 auf x4 in Linux deutlich geringer sein als in Windows. 
Diese Themen werden im FF meist unter "PCIe speed" oder ähnlich diskutiert.  Deshalb habe ich das hier auch so genannt. 
Testen kann ich das nicht, weil ich ein Linux-Depp bin.
Als Gründe werden Unterschiede im Hardware Abstraction Layer genannt. Linux erlaubt da mehr Computingleistung welche Windows wohl ggü. Stabilität und weil GPUs in Windowssystemen primär zur Anzeige verwendet werden, etwas begrenzt. So weit mein laienhafter Wissensstand.

Bzgl. FAHcore_22:
Core 21 verwendet OpenGL als Schnittstelle, um für ATI und NVs den gleichen Core verwenden zu können. (das spart spärlich vorhandene Entwicklungsarbeit bei FAH). 
NVs nutzen originär ihren eigenen CUDA-Befahlssatz und müssen wohl beim Ausführen von OpenGL-Coden diesen erst in CUDA-Code übersetzen, was Rechenleistung kostet. 
Es wird gemunkelt, dass Core 22 sowohl OpenGL für ATI und CUDA für NV unterstützt. Somit soll der Core 22 bei NVs schneller sein.


----------



## CrashStyle (8. Februar 2018)

Geht trotz neuinstallation nicht!



Spoiler



*********************** Log Started 2018-02-08T14:32:04Z ***********************
14:32:04:************************* Folding@home Client *************************
14:32:04:      Website: Front Page - Folding@home
14:32:04:    Copyright: (c) 2009-2014 Stanford University
14:32:04:       Author: Joseph Coffland <joseph@cauldrondevelopment.com>
14:32:04:         Args: --open-web-control
14:32:04:       Config: <none>
14:32:04:******************************** Build ********************************
14:32:04:      Version: 7.4.4
14:32:04:         Date: Mar 4 2014
14:32:04:         Time: 20:26:54
14:32:04:      SVN Rev: 4130
14:32:04:       Branch: fah/trunk/client
14:32:04:     Compiler: Intel(R) C++ MSVC 1500 mode 1200
14:32:04:      Options: /TP /nologo /EHa /Qdiag-disable:4297,4103,1786,279 /Ox -arch:SSE
14:32:04:               /QaxSSE2,SSE3,SSSE3,SSE4.1,SSE4.2 /Qopenmp /Qrestrict /MT /Qmkl
14:32:04:     Platform: win32 XP
14:32:04:         Bits: 32
14:32:04:         Mode: Release
14:32:04:******************************* System ********************************
14:32:04:          CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-6500 CPU @ 3.20GHz
14:32:04:       CPU ID: GenuineIntel Family 6 Model 94 Stepping 3
14:32:04:         CPUs: 4
14:32:04:       Memory: 15.93GiB
14:32:04:  Free Memory: 12.69GiB
14:32:04:      Threads: WINDOWS_THREADS
14:32:04:   OS Version: 6.2
14:32:04:  Has Battery: false
14:32:04:   On Battery: false
14:32:04:   UTC Offset: 1
14:32:04:          PID: 12048
14:32:04:          CWD: E:/FAH Config & Data
14:32:04:           OS: Windows 10 Home
14:32:04:      OS Arch: AMD64
14:32:04:         GPUs: 0
14:32:04:         CUDA: Not detected
14:32:04:Win32 Service: false
14:32:04:***********************************************************************
14:32:04:<config>
14:32:04:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
14:32:04:</config>
14:32:04:Connecting to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80
14:32:05:Updated GPUs.txt
14:32:05:Read GPUs.txt
14:32:05:Trying to access database...
14:32:05:Successfully acquired database lock
14:32:05:Enabled folding slot 00: PAUSED cpu:2 (not configured)
14:32:05:Enabled folding slot 01: PAUSED gpu:0:GM204 [GeForce GTX 970] (not configured)
14:33:06:Saving configuration to config.xml
14:33:06:<config>
14:33:06:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
14:33:06:  <slot id='0' type='CPU'/>
14:33:06:  <slot id='1' type='GPU'/>
14:33:06:</config>
14:33:06:Set client configured
14:33:06:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:8080
14:33:06:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:8080
14:33:07:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:8080
14:33:07:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:80
14:33:07:WU00:FS00:Assigned to work server 134.139.52.3
14:33:07:WU00:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: READY cpu:2 from 134.139.52.3
14:33:07:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 134.139.52.3:8080
14:33:07:WU01:FS01:Assigned to work server 171.67.108.157
14:33:07:WU01:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: READY gpu:0:GM204 [GeForce GTX 970] from 171.67.108.157
14:33:07:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.157:8080
14:33:08:ERROR:WU00:FS00:Exception: Server did not assign work unit
14:33:08:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:8080
14:33:09:WU00:FS00:Assigned to work server 155.247.166.220
14:33:09:WU00:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: READY cpu:2 from 155.247.166.220
14:33:09:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 155.247.166.220:8080
14:33:09:WU01:FS01ownloading 5.15MiB
14:33:10:WU01:FS01ownload complete
14:33:10:WU01:FS01:Received Unit: id:01 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:9415 run:2694 clone:1 gen:755 core:0x21 unit:0x0000036dab436c9d585e06e2466b404c
14:33:10:WU01:FS01ownloading core from http://fahwebx.stanford.edu/cores/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_21.fah
14:33:10:WU01:FS01:Connecting to fahwebx.stanford.edu:80
14:33:11:WU01:FS01:FahCore 21: Downloading 3.47MiB
14:33:11:WU00:FS00ownloading 334.05KiB
14:33:11:WU00:FS00ownload complete
14:33:11:WU00:FS00:Received Unit: id:00 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:8656 run:2660 clone:0 gen:27 core:0xa4 unit:0x000000210002894c57f13648a0a75a30
14:33:11:WU00:FS00ownloading core from http://fahwebx.stanford.edu/cores/Win32/AMD64/Core_a4.fah
14:33:11:WU00:FS00:Connecting to fahwebx.stanford.edu:80
14:33:12:WU00:FS00:FahCore a4: Downloading 2.89MiB
14:33:16:WU00:FS00:FahCore a4: Download complete
14:33:16:WU01:FS01:FahCore 21: Download complete
14:33:16:WU00:FS00:Valid core signature
14:33:16:WU00:FS00:Unpacked 9.59MiB to cores/fahwebx.stanford.edu/cores/Win32/AMD64/Core_a4.fah/FahCore_a4.exe
14:33:16:WU00:FS00:Starting
14:33:16:WU00:FS00:Running FahCore: E:\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe "E:/FAH Config & Data/cores/fahwebx.stanford.edu/cores/Win32/AMD64/Core_a4.fah/FahCore_a4.exe" -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 12048 -checkpoint 15 -np 2
14:33:16:WU00:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 1652
14:33:17:WU00:FS00:Core PID:9120
14:33:17:WU00:FS00:FahCore 0xa4 started
14:33:17:WU01:FS01:Valid core signature
14:33:17:WU01:FS01:Unpacked 11.80MiB to cores/fahwebx.stanford.edu/cores/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_21.fah/FahCore_21.exe
14:33:17:WU01:FS01:Starting
14:33:17:WU01:FS01:Running FahCore: E:\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe "E:/FAH Config & Data/cores/fahwebx.stanford.edu/cores/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_21.fah/FahCore_21.exe" -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 12048 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia
14:33:17:WU01:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 8812
14:33:17:WU00:FS00:0xa4:
14:33:17:WU00:FS00:0xa4:*------------------------------*
14:33:17:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Folding@Home Gromacs GB Core
14:33:17:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Version 2.27 (Dec. 15, 2010)
14:33:17:WU00:FS00:0xa4:
14:33:17:WU00:FS00:0xa4reparing to commence simulation
14:33:17:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Looking at optimizations...
14:33:17:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Created dyn
14:33:17:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Files status OK
14:33:17:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Expanded 341556 -> 535948 (decompressed 156.9 percent)
14:33:17:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=341556 data_size=535948, decompressed_data_size=535948 diff=0
14:33:17:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Digital signature verified
14:33:17:WU00:FS00:0xa4:
14:33:17:WU00:FS00:0xa4roject: 8656 (Run 2660, Clone 0, Gen 27)
14:33:17:WU00:FS00:0xa4:
14:33:17:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Assembly optimizations on if available.
14:33:17:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Entering M.D.
14:33:17:WU01:FS01:Core PID:9092
14:33:17:WU01:FS01:FahCore 0x21 started
14:33:18:WARNING:WU01:FS01:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
14:33:18:WU01:FS01:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:9415 run:2694 clone:1 gen:755 core:0x21 unit:0x0000036dab436c9d585e06e2466b404c
14:33:18:WU01:FS01:Uploading 5.50KiB to 171.67.108.157
14:33:18:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.157:8080
14:33:18:WU02:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:80
14:33:18:WU01:FS01:Upload complete
14:33:19:WU01:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
14:33:19:WU01:FS01:Cleaning up
14:33:19:WU02:FS01:Assigned to work server 171.67.108.157
14:33:19:WU02:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: READY gpu:0:GM204 [GeForce GTX 970] from 171.67.108.157
14:33:19:WU02:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.157:8080
14:33:22:WU02:FS01ownloading 5.14MiB
14:33:22:WU02:FS01ownload complete
14:33:23:WU02:FS01:Received Unit: id:02 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:9415 run:2470 clone:0 gen:627 core:0x21 unit:0x000002e8ab436c9d585e06e059902dc1
14:33:23:WU02:FS01:Starting
14:33:23:WU02:FS01:Running FahCore: E:\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe "E:/FAH Config & Data/cores/fahwebx.stanford.edu/cores/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_21.fah/FahCore_21.exe" -dir 02 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 12048 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia
14:33:23:WU02:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 3848
14:33:23:WU02:FS01:Core PID:12036
14:33:23:WU02:FS01:FahCore 0x21 started
14:33:23:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Mapping NT from 2 to 2 
14:33:23:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 0 out of 2500000 steps  (0%)
14:33:23:WARNING:WU02:FS01:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
14:33:23:WU02:FS01:Sending unit results: id:02 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:9415 run:2470 clone:0 gen:627 core:0x21 unit:0x000002e8ab436c9d585e06e059902dc1
14:33:23:WU02:FS01:Uploading 5.50KiB to 171.67.108.157
14:33:23:WU02:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.157:8080
14:33:23:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:80
14:33:24:WU02:FS01:Upload complete
14:33:24:WU01:FS01:Assigned to work server 171.67.108.157
14:33:24:WU01:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: READY gpu:0:GM204 [GeForce GTX 970] from 171.67.108.157
14:33:24:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.157:8080
14:33:24:WU02:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
14:33:24:WU02:FS01:Cleaning up
14:33:26:WU01:FS01ownloading 8.81MiB
14:33:27:WU01:FS01ownload complete
14:33:27:WU01:FS01:Received Unit: id:01 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:9431 run:360 clone:4 gen:124 core:0x21 unit:0x0000009bab436c9d586fdd360fe030e8
14:33:27:WU01:FS01:Starting
14:33:27:WU01:FS01:Running FahCore: E:\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe "E:/FAH Config & Data/cores/fahwebx.stanford.edu/cores/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_21.fah/FahCore_21.exe" -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 12048 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia
14:33:27:WU01:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 5324
14:33:27:WU01:FS01:Core PID:10004
14:33:27:WU01:FS01:FahCore 0x21 started
14:33:28:WARNING:WU01:FS01:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
14:33:28:WU01:FS01:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:9431 run:360 clone:4 gen:124 core:0x21 unit:0x0000009bab436c9d586fdd360fe030e8
14:33:28:WU01:FS01:Uploading 5.50KiB to 171.67.108.157
14:33:28:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.157:8080
14:33:28:WU02:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:80
14:33:29:WU01:FS01:Upload complete
14:33:29:WU01:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
14:33:29:WU01:FS01:Cleaning up
14:33:29:WU02:FS01:Assigned to work server 171.67.108.157
14:33:29:WU02:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: READY gpu:0:GM204 [GeForce GTX 970] from 171.67.108.157
14:33:29:WU02:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.157:8080
14:33:31:WU02:FS01ownloading 5.18MiB
14:33:31:WU02:FS01ownload complete
14:33:32:WU02:FS01:Received Unit: id:02 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:9414 run:5 clone:3 gen:332 core:0x21 unit:0x00000195ab436c9d585e06905432a58d
14:33:32:WU02:FS01:Starting
14:33:32:WU02:FS01:Running FahCore: E:\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe "E:/FAH Config & Data/cores/fahwebx.stanford.edu/cores/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_21.fah/FahCore_21.exe" -dir 02 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 12048 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia
14:33:32:WU02:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 1076
14:33:32:WU02:FS01:Core PID:12860
14:33:32:WU02:FS01:FahCore 0x21 started
14:33:32:WARNING:WU02:FS01:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
14:33:32:WU02:FS01:Sending unit results: id:02 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:9414 run:5 clone:3 gen:332 core:0x21 unit:0x00000195ab436c9d585e06905432a58d
14:33:32:WU02:FS01:Uploading 5.50KiB to 171.67.108.157
14:33:32:WU02:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.157:8080
14:33:32:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:80
14:33:33:WU02:FS01:Upload complete
14:33:33:WU02:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
14:33:33:WU02:FS01:Cleaning up
14:33:33:WU01:FS01:Assigned to work server 171.67.108.157
14:33:33:WU01:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: READY gpu:0:GM204 [GeForce GTX 970] from 171.67.108.157
14:33:33:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.157:8080
14:33:35:WU01:FS01ownloading 8.86MiB
14:33:39:WU01:FS01ownload complete
14:33:40:WU01:FS01:Received Unit: id:01 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:9431 run:1102 clone:1 gen:483 core:0x21 unit:0x0000024cab436c9d586fdd3c8ae68de4
14:33:40:WU01:FS01:Starting
14:33:40:WU01:FS01:Running FahCore: E:\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe "E:/FAH Config & Data/cores/fahwebx.stanford.edu/cores/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_21.fah/FahCore_21.exe" -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 12048 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia
14:33:40:WU01:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 4636
14:33:40:WU01:FS01:Core PID:8316
14:33:40:WU01:FS01:FahCore 0x21 started
14:33:40:WARNING:WU01:FS01:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
14:33:40:WU01:FS01:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:9431 run:1102 clone:1 gen:483 core:0x21 unit:0x0000024cab436c9d586fdd3c8ae68de4
14:33:40:WU01:FS01:Uploading 5.50KiB to 171.67.108.157
14:33:40:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.157:8080
14:33:40:WU02:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:80
14:33:41:WU01:FS01:Upload complete
14:33:41:WU01:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
14:33:41:WU01:FS01:Cleaning up
14:33:41:WU02:FS01:Assigned to work server 171.67.108.157
14:33:41:WU02:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: READY gpu:0:GM204 [GeForce GTX 970] from 171.67.108.157
14:33:41:WU02:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.157:8080
14:33:43:WU02:FS01ownloading 5.12MiB
14:33:43:WU02:FS01ownload complete
14:33:43:WU02:FS01:Received Unit: id:02 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:9414 run:2601 clone:0 gen:709 core:0x21 unit:0x00000357ab436c9d585e06a407510fab
14:33:43:WU02:FS01:Starting
14:33:43:WU02:FS01:Running FahCore: E:\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe "E:/FAH Config & Data/cores/fahwebx.stanford.edu/cores/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_21.fah/FahCore_21.exe" -dir 02 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 12048 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia
14:33:43:WU02:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 4984
14:33:43:WU02:FS01:Core PID:10644
14:33:43:WU02:FS01:FahCore 0x21 started
14:33:44:WARNING:WU02:FS01:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
14:33:44:WU02:FS01:Sending unit results: id:02 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:9414 run:2601 clone:0 gen:709 core:0x21 unit:0x00000357ab436c9d585e06a407510fab
14:33:44:WU02:FS01:Uploading 5.50KiB to 171.67.108.157
14:33:44:WU02:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.157:8080
14:33:44:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:80
14:33:44:WU02:FS01:Upload complete
14:33:44:WU02:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
14:33:44:WU02:FS01:Cleaning up
14:33:45:WU01:FS01:Assigned to work server 171.67.108.157
14:33:45:WU01:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: READY gpu:0:GM204 [GeForce GTX 970] from 171.67.108.157
14:33:45:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.157:8080
14:33:46:Saving configuration to config.xml
14:33:46:<config>
14:33:46:  <!-- Network -->
14:33:46:  <proxy v=':8080'/>
14:33:46:
14:33:46:  <!-- User Information -->
14:33:46:  <passkey v='********************************'/>
14:33:46:  <team v='70335'/>
14:33:46:  <user v='CrashStyle'/>
14:33:46:
14:33:46:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
14:33:46:  <slot id='0' type='CPU'/>
14:33:46:  <slot id='1' type='GPU'/>
14:33:46:</config>
14:33:46:FS00aused
14:33:46:FS01aused
14:33:46:FS00:Shutting core down
14:33:46:WU01:FS01ownloading 5.17MiB
14:33:47:WU00:FS00:FahCore returned: INTERRUPTED (102 = 0x66)
14:33:48:WU01:FS01ownload complete
14:33:48:WU01:FS01:Received Unit: id:01 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:9415 run:2291 clone:0 gen:737 core:0x21 unit:0x00000357ab436c9d585e06de8c2c3dea
14:34:07:Saving configuration to config.xml
14:34:07:<config>
14:34:07:  <!-- Network -->
14:34:07:  <proxy v=':8080'/>
14:34:07:
14:34:07:  <!-- User Information -->
14:34:07:  <passkey v='********************************'/>
14:34:07:  <team v='70335'/>
14:34:07:  <user v='CrashStyle'/>
14:34:07:
14:34:07:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
14:34:07:  <slot id='0' type='CPU'>
14:34:07:    <paused v='true'/>
14:34:07:  </slot>
14:34:07:  <slot id='1' type='GPU'>
14:34:07:    <paused v='true'/>
14:34:07:  </slot>
14:34:07:</config>
14:35:08:Saving configuration to config.xml
14:35:08:<config>
14:35:08:  <!-- Network -->
14:35:08:  <proxy v=':8080'/>
14:35:08:
14:35:08:  <!-- Slot Control -->
14:35:08:  <power v='full'/>
14:35:08:
14:35:08:  <!-- User Information -->
14:35:08:  <passkey v='********************************'/>
14:35:08:  <team v='70335'/>
14:35:08:  <user v='CrashStyle'/>
14:35:08:
14:35:08:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
14:35:08:  <slot id='0' type='CPU'>
14:35:08:    <paused v='true'/>
14:35:08:  </slot>
14:35:08:  <slot id='1' type='GPU'>
14:35:08:    <paused v='true'/>
14:35:08:  </slot>
14:35:08:</config>
14:40:12:Saving configuration to config.xml
14:40:12:<config>
14:40:12:  <!-- Network -->
14:40:12:  <proxy v=':8080'/>
14:40:12:
14:40:12:  <!-- Slot Control -->
14:40:12:  <power v='full'/>
14:40:12:
14:40:12:  <!-- User Information -->
14:40:12:  <passkey v='********************************'/>
14:40:12:  <team v='70335'/>
14:40:12:  <user v='CrashStyle'/>
14:40:12:
14:40:12:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
14:40:12:  <slot id='0' type='CPU'>
14:40:12:    <cpus v='3'/>
14:40:12:    <paused v='true'/>
14:40:12:  </slot>
14:40:12:  <slot id='1' type='GPU'>
14:40:12:    <paused v='true'/>
14:40:12:  </slot>
14:40:12:</config>
14:40:13:Saving configuration to config.xml
14:40:13:<config>
14:40:13:  <!-- Network -->
14:40:13:  <proxy v=':8080'/>
14:40:13:
14:40:13:  <!-- Slot Control -->
14:40:13:  <power v='full'/>
14:40:13:
14:40:13:  <!-- User Information -->
14:40:13:  <passkey v='********************************'/>
14:40:13:  <team v='70335'/>
14:40:13:  <user v='CrashStyle'/>
14:40:13:
14:40:13:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
14:40:13:  <slot id='0' type='CPU'>
14:40:13:    <cpus v='3'/>
14:40:13:    <paused v='true'/>
14:40:13:  </slot>
14:40:13:  <slot id='1' type='GPU'>
14:40:13:    <paused v='true'/>
14:40:13:  </slot>
14:40:13:</config>
14:41:40:Saving configuration to config.xml
14:41:40:<config>
14:41:40:  <!-- Network -->
14:41:40:  <proxy v=':8080'/>
14:41:40:
14:41:40:  <!-- Slot Control -->
14:41:40:  <power v='full'/>
14:41:40:
14:41:40:  <!-- User Information -->
14:41:40:  <passkey v='********************************'/>
14:41:40:  <team v='70335'/>
14:41:40:  <user v='CrashStyle'/>
14:41:40:
14:41:40:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
14:41:40:  <slot id='0' type='CPU'>
14:41:40:    <cpus v='3'/>
14:41:40:    <paused v='true'/>
14:41:40:  </slot>
14:41:40:  <slot id='1' type='GPU'>
14:41:40:    <client-type v='advanced'/>
14:41:40:    <extra-core-args v='-tmax=80 -twait=900'/>
14:41:40:    <paused v='true'/>
14:41:40:  </slot>
14:41:40:</config>
14:42:15:Saving configuration to config.xml
14:42:15:<config>
14:42:15:  <!-- Network -->
14:42:15:  <proxy v=':8080'/>
14:42:15:
14:42:15:  <!-- Slot Control -->
14:42:15:  <power v='full'/>
14:42:15:
14:42:15:  <!-- User Information -->
14:42:15:  <passkey v='********************************'/>
14:42:15:  <team v='70335'/>
14:42:15:  <user v='CrashStyle'/>
14:42:15:
14:42:15:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
14:42:15:  <slot id='0' type='CPU'>
14:42:15:    <cpus v='3'/>
14:42:15:    <paused v='true'/>
14:42:15:  </slot>
14:42:15:  <slot id='1' type='GPU'>
14:42:15:    <client-type v='advanced'/>
14:42:15:    <extra-core-args v='-tmax=80 -twait=900'/>
14:42:15:    <paused v='true'/>
14:42:15:  </slot>
14:42:15:</config>
14:42:33:FS01:Unpaused
14:42:33:WU01:FS01:Starting
14:42:33:WU01:FS01:Running FahCore: E:\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe "E:/FAH Config & Data/cores/fahwebx.stanford.edu/cores/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_21.fah/FahCore_21.exe" -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 12048 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia -tmax=80 -twait=900
14:42:33:WU01:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 5920
14:42:34:WU01:FS01:Core PID:9236
14:42:34:WU01:FS01:FahCore 0x21 started
14:42:34:WARNING:WU01:FS01:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
14:42:34:WU01:FS01:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:9415 run:2291 clone:0 gen:737 core:0x21 unit:0x00000357ab436c9d585e06de8c2c3dea
14:42:34:WU01:FS01:Uploading 5.50KiB to 171.67.108.157
14:42:34:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.157:8080
14:42:34:WU02:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:80
14:42:34:WU01:FS01:Upload complete
14:42:34:WU01:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
14:42:34:WU01:FS01:Cleaning up
14:42:35:WU02:FS01:Assigned to work server 171.67.108.157
14:42:35:WU02:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: READY gpu:0:GM204 [GeForce GTX 970] from 171.67.108.157
14:42:35:WU02:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.157:8080
14:42:37:WU02:FS01ownloading 5.17MiB
14:42:38:WU02:FS01ownload complete
14:42:38:WU02:FS01:Received Unit: id:02 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:9415 run:1391 clone:0 gen:776 core:0x21 unit:0x0000037bab436c9d585e06d58ab8ad57
14:42:38:WU02:FS01:Starting
14:42:38:WU02:FS01:Running FahCore: E:\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe "E:/FAH Config & Data/cores/fahwebx.stanford.edu/cores/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_21.fah/FahCore_21.exe" -dir 02 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 12048 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia -tmax=80 -twait=900
14:42:38:WU02:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 7984
14:42:38:WU02:FS01:Core PID:4728
14:42:38:WU02:FS01:FahCore 0x21 started
14:42:38:WARNING:WU02:FS01:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
14:42:38:WU02:FS01:Sending unit results: id:02 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:9415 run:1391 clone:0 gen:776 core:0x21 unit:0x0000037bab436c9d585e06d58ab8ad57
14:42:38:WU02:FS01:Uploading 5.50KiB to 171.67.108.157
14:42:38:WU02:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.157:8080
14:42:39:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:80
14:42:39:WU02:FS01:Upload complete
14:42:39:WU02:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
14:42:39:WU02:FS01:Cleaning up
14:42:39:WU01:FS01:Assigned to work server 171.67.108.157
14:42:39:WU01:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: READY gpu:0:GM204 [GeForce GTX 970] from 171.67.108.157
14:42:39:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.157:8080
14:42:41:WU01:FS01ownloading 5.16MiB
14:42:42:WU01:FS01ownload complete
14:42:42:WU01:FS01:Received Unit: id:01 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:9414 run:414 clone:2 gen:164 core:0x21 unit:0x000000c6ab436c9d585e0692a9fd7416
14:42:42:WU01:FS01:Starting
14:42:42:WU01:FS01:Running FahCore: E:\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe "E:/FAH Config & Data/cores/fahwebx.stanford.edu/cores/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_21.fah/FahCore_21.exe" -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 12048 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia -tmax=80 -twait=900
14:42:42:WU01:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 8744
14:42:42:WU01:FS01:Core PID:11528
14:42:42:WU01:FS01:FahCore 0x21 started
14:42:43:WARNING:WU01:FS01:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
14:42:43:WU01:FS01:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:9414 run:414 clone:2 gen:164 core:0x21 unit:0x000000c6ab436c9d585e0692a9fd7416
14:42:43:WU01:FS01:Uploading 5.50KiB to 171.67.108.157
14:42:43:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.157:8080
14:42:43:WU02:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:80
14:42:43:WU01:FS01:Upload complete
14:42:44:WU01:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
14:42:44:WU01:FS01:Cleaning up
14:42:44:WU02:FS01:Assigned to work server 171.67.108.157
14:42:44:WU02:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: READY gpu:0:GM204 [GeForce GTX 970] from 171.67.108.157
14:42:44:WU02:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.157:8080
14:42:46:WU02:FS01ownloading 8.87MiB
14:42:47:WU02:FS01ownload complete
14:42:48:WU02:FS01:Received Unit: id:02 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:9431 run:1157 clone:2 gen:556 core:0x21 unit:0x0000029aab436c9d586fdd3d5f4af42f
14:42:48:WU02:FS01:Starting
14:42:48:WU02:FS01:Running FahCore: E:\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe "E:/FAH Config & Data/cores/fahwebx.stanford.edu/cores/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_21.fah/FahCore_21.exe" -dir 02 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 12048 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia -tmax=80 -twait=900
14:42:48:WU02:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 12056
14:42:48:WU02:FS01:Core PID:10376
14:42:48:WU02:FS01:FahCore 0x21 started
14:42:48:WARNING:WU02:FS01:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
14:42:48:WU02:FS01:Sending unit results: id:02 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:9431 run:1157 clone:2 gen:556 core:0x21 unit:0x0000029aab436c9d586fdd3d5f4af42f
14:42:48:WU02:FS01:Uploading 5.50KiB to 171.67.108.157
14:42:48:WU02:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.157:8080
14:42:48:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:80
14:42:49:WU01:FS01:Assigned to work server 171.67.108.157
14:42:49:WU01:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: READY gpu:0:GM204 [GeForce GTX 970] from 171.67.108.157
14:42:49:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.157:8080
14:42:49:WU02:FS01:Upload complete
14:42:49:WU02:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
14:42:49:WU02:FS01:Cleaning up
14:42:51:WU01:FS01ownloading 5.15MiB
14:42:52:WU01:FS01ownload complete
14:42:52:WU01:FS01:Received Unit: id:01 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:9414 run:1505 clone:1 gen:527 core:0x21 unit:0x0000027dab436c9d585e069b913fcb97
14:42:52:WU01:FS01:Starting
14:42:52:WU01:FS01:Running FahCore: E:\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe "E:/FAH Config & Data/cores/fahwebx.stanford.edu/cores/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_21.fah/FahCore_21.exe" -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 12048 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia -tmax=80 -twait=900
14:42:52:WU01:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 11504
14:42:52:WU01:FS01:Core PID:6896
14:42:52:WU01:FS01:FahCore 0x21 started
14:42:52:WARNING:WU01:FS01:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
14:42:52:WU01:FS01:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:9414 run:1505 clone:1 gen:527 core:0x21 unit:0x0000027dab436c9d585e069b913fcb97
14:42:52:WU01:FS01:Uploading 5.50KiB to 171.67.108.157
14:42:52:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.157:8080
14:42:53:WU02:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:80
14:42:53:WU01:FS01:Upload complete
14:42:53:WU01:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
14:42:53:WU01:FS01:Cleaning up
14:42:53:WU02:FS01:Assigned to work server 171.67.108.157
14:42:53:WU02:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: READY gpu:0:GM204 [GeForce GTX 970] from 171.67.108.157
14:42:53:WU02:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.157:8080
14:42:55:WU02:FS01ownloading 5.17MiB
14:42:56:WU02:FS01ownload complete
14:42:56:WU02:FS01:Received Unit: id:02 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:9414 run:1631 clone:1 gen:91 core:0x21 unit:0x00000076ab436c9d585e069c46563af8
14:42:56:WU02:FS01:Starting
14:42:56:WU02:FS01:Running FahCore: E:\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe "E:/FAH Config & Data/cores/fahwebx.stanford.edu/cores/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_21.fah/FahCore_21.exe" -dir 02 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 12048 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia -tmax=80 -twait=900
14:42:56:WU02:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 1088
14:42:56:WU02:FS01:Core PID:7908
14:42:56:WU02:FS01:FahCore 0x21 started
14:42:57:WARNING:WU02:FS01:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
14:42:57:WU02:FS01:Sending unit results: id:02 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:9414 run:1631 clone:1 gen:91 core:0x21 unit:0x00000076ab436c9d585e069c46563af8
14:42:57:WU02:FS01:Uploading 5.50KiB to 171.67.108.157
14:42:57:WU02:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.157:8080
14:42:57:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:80
14:42:58:WU01:FS01:Assigned to work server 171.67.108.157
14:42:58:WU01:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: READY gpu:0:GM204 [GeForce GTX 970] from 171.67.108.157
14:42:58:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.157:8080
14:42:59:WU02:FS01:Upload complete
14:42:59:WU02:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
14:42:59:WU02:FS01:Cleaning up
14:43:00:WU01:FS01ownloading 8.86MiB
14:43:01:WU01:FS01ownload complete
14:43:01:WU01:FS01:Received Unit: id:01 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:9431 run:1402 clone:0 gen:787 core:0x21 unit:0x000003b0ab436c9d586fdd3f6363ab83
14:43:01:WU01:FS01:Starting
14:43:01:WU01:FS01:Running FahCore: E:\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe "E:/FAH Config & Data/cores/fahwebx.stanford.edu/cores/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_21.fah/FahCore_21.exe" -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 12048 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia -tmax=80 -twait=900
14:43:01:WU01:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 8844
14:43:01:WU01:FS01:Core PID:12024
14:43:01:WU01:FS01:FahCore 0x21 started
14:43:01:WARNING:WU01:FS01:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
14:43:01:WU01:FS01:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:9431 run:1402 clone:0 gen:787 core:0x21 unit:0x000003b0ab436c9d586fdd3f6363ab83
14:43:01:WU01:FS01:Uploading 5.50KiB to 171.67.108.157
14:43:01:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.157:8080
14:43:02:WU02:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:80
14:43:02:WU01:FS01:Upload complete
14:43:02:WU01:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
14:43:02:WU01:FS01:Cleaning up
14:43:02:WU02:FS01:Assigned to work server 171.67.108.157
14:43:02:WU02:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: READY gpu:0:GM204 [GeForce GTX 970] from 171.67.108.157
14:43:02:WU02:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.157:8080
14:43:04:WU02:FS01ownloading 5.18MiB
14:43:05:WU02:FS01ownload complete
14:43:05:WU02:FS01:Received Unit: id:02 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:9415 run:1366 clone:1 gen:497 core:0x21 unit:0x0000024bab436c9d585e06d5aa4f067b
14:43:05:WU02:FS01:Starting
14:43:05:WU02:FS01:Running FahCore: E:\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe "E:/FAH Config & Data/cores/fahwebx.stanford.edu/cores/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_21.fah/FahCore_21.exe" -dir 02 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 12048 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia -tmax=80 -twait=900
14:43:05:WU02:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 5804
14:43:05:WU02:FS01:Core PID:2820
14:43:05:WU02:FS01:FahCore 0x21 started
14:43:06:WARNING:WU02:FS01:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
14:43:06:WU02:FS01:Sending unit results: id:02 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:9415 run:1366 clone:1 gen:497 core:0x21 unit:0x0000024bab436c9d585e06d5aa4f067b
14:43:06:WU02:FS01:Uploading 5.50KiB to 171.67.108.157
14:43:06:WU02:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.157:8080
14:43:06:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:80
14:43:06:WU02:FS01:Upload complete
14:43:06:WU02:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
14:43:06:WU02:FS01:Cleaning up
14:43:07:WU01:FS01:Assigned to work server 171.67.108.157
14:43:07:WU01:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: READY gpu:0:GM204 [GeForce GTX 970] from 171.67.108.157
14:43:07:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.157:8080
14:43:09:WU01:FS01ownloading 8.89MiB
14:43:10:WU01:FS01ownload complete
14:43:10:WU01:FS01:Received Unit: id:01 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:9431 run:389 clone:2 gen:399 core:0x21 unit:0x000001f9ab436c9d586fdd37c91a445a
14:43:10:WU01:FS01:Starting
14:43:10:WU01:FS01:Running FahCore: E:\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe "E:/FAH Config & Data/cores/fahwebx.stanford.edu/cores/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_21.fah/FahCore_21.exe" -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 12048 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia -tmax=80 -twait=900
14:43:10:WU01:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 7964
14:43:10:WU01:FS01:Core PID:10936
14:43:10:WU01:FS01:FahCore 0x21 started
14:43:11:WARNING:WU01:FS01:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
14:43:11:WU01:FS01:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:9431 run:389 clone:2 gen:399 core:0x21 unit:0x000001f9ab436c9d586fdd37c91a445a
14:43:11:WU01:FS01:Uploading 5.50KiB to 171.67.108.157
14:43:11:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.157:8080
14:43:11:WU02:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:80
14:43:12:WU02:FS01:Assigned to work server 171.67.108.157
14:43:12:WU02:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: READY gpu:0:GM204 [GeForce GTX 970] from 171.67.108.157
14:43:12:WU02:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.157:8080
14:43:12:WU01:FS01:Upload complete
14:43:12:WU01:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
14:43:12:WU01:FS01:Cleaning up
14:43:13:WU02:FS01ownloading 8.85MiB
14:43:15:WU02:FS01ownload complete
14:43:15:WU02:FS01:Received Unit: id:02 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:9431 run:309 clone:4 gen:319 core:0x21 unit:0x00000182ab436c9d586fdd3669cff9bb
14:43:15:WU02:FS01:Starting
14:43:15:WU02:FS01:Running FahCore: E:\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe "E:/FAH Config & Data/cores/fahwebx.stanford.edu/cores/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_21.fah/FahCore_21.exe" -dir 02 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 12048 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia -tmax=80 -twait=900
14:43:15:WU02:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 13260
14:43:15:WU02:FS01:Core PID:1208
14:43:15:WU02:FS01:FahCore 0x21 started
14:43:16:Saving configuration to config.xml
14:43:16:<config>
14:43:16:  <!-- Network -->
14:43:16:  <proxy v=':8080'/>
14:43:16:
14:43:16:  <!-- Slot Control -->
14:43:16:  <power v='full'/>
14:43:16:
14:43:16:  <!-- User Information -->
14:43:16:  <passkey v='********************************'/>
14:43:16:  <team v='70335'/>
14:43:16:  <user v='CrashStyle'/>
14:43:16:
14:43:16:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
14:43:16:  <slot id='0' type='CPU'>
14:43:16:    <cpus v='3'/>
14:43:16:    <paused v='true'/>
14:43:16:  </slot>
14:43:16:  <slot id='1' type='GPU'>
14:43:16:    <client-type v='advanced'/>
14:43:16:    <extra-core-args v='-tmax=80 -twait=900'/>
14:43:16:  </slot>
14:43:16:</config>
14:43:16:WARNING:WU02:FS01:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
14:43:16:WU02:FS01:Sending unit results: id:02 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:9431 run:309 clone:4 gen:319 core:0x21 unit:0x00000182ab436c9d586fdd3669cff9bb
14:43:16:WU02:FS01:Uploading 5.50KiB to 171.67.108.157
14:43:16:WU02:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.157:8080
14:43:16:WU02:FS01:Upload complete
14:43:17:WU02:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
14:43:17:WU02:FS01:Cleaning up


----------



## foldinghomealone (8. Februar 2018)

Also du hast folgendes gemacht, richtig?
- DDU 
- Treiber neu installiert
- Windows neu gestartet
- FAHclient neu installiert
- kein OC

Dann auf FOLD und er bricht sofort die WU ab?

Edit: 
Machst du nach der Client-Installation einen Neustart?
Ich muss nach jedem Neustart von Windows den FAH-Client neu installieren, sonst habe ich das gleiche Fehlerbild wie du.


----------



## c00LsPoT (8. Februar 2018)

Sieht nach OC-Error aus... oder!?

Edit: Obwohl, hat ja noch nicht mal gestartet...


----------



## CrashStyle (8. Februar 2018)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Also du hast folgendes gemacht, richtig?
> - DDU
> - Treiber neu installiert
> - Windows neu gestartet
> ...



Vor dem Problem ja! 
Nach dem Problem hab ich FAH deinstalliert, neugestartet und installiert... OC hab ich nicht.


----------



## foldinghomealone (8. Februar 2018)

Lösch mal die CPU und GPU Slots und füge dann nur den GPU-Slot ohne Slotoptionen hinzu


----------



## JayTea (8. Februar 2018)

Dann deinstalliere noch mal den Client, verwende nochmal DDU, installiere den Treiber neu und zum Schluss den Client neu.
Bleibt noch die Frage, welche Treiberversion...


----------



## CrashStyle (8. Februar 2018)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Lösch mal die CPU und GPU Slots und füge dann nur den GPU-Slot ohne Slotoptionen hinzu



Client ist schon deinstalliert



JayTea schrieb:


> Dann deinstalliere noch mal den Client, verwende nochmal DDU, installiere den Treiber neu und zum Schluss den Client neu.
> Bleibt noch die Frage, welche Treiberversion...



Probiere ich mal... vllt. den 390.77!?


----------



## Hasestab (8. Februar 2018)

Also ich kann nicht sagen das die Leistung arg eingebrochen ist.
Anfangs ist meine 1080ti alleine 3.0×16 gelaufen. So habe ich mit dem Ryzen auf 4.0Ghz
Knappe 1.100.000Mio gemacht.
Jetzt ×8 und mit der 1080 im Schlepptau sind es immernoch mindestens 1.050.000Mio im Schnitt mit den selben kleinen Wus.


----------



## foldinghomealone (8. Februar 2018)

Sag ich ja, x16 und x8 sind gleich schnell...


----------



## Falco (8. Februar 2018)

Macht der CPU Takt eigentlich viel aus beim Gpu Falten??


----------



## cubanrice987 (8. Februar 2018)

Also wenn ich hier so lese wie viele Leute doch arge Probleme mit dem Clienten haben, bin ich dann ja doch noch mal mit nem blauen Auge weggekommen.

Seid ich die eine Radeon um 30Mhz runter getaktet hab und die Temperaturziele angehoben habe um die Hardware besser zu kühlen läuft seid 4 1/4 Tagen alles völlig problemlos...  1Mio PPD Ziel wird auch ziemlich durchgehend gehalten, aktuell sogar 1,12Mio PPD Gesamtleistung


----------



## CrashStyle (8. Februar 2018)

Beim Installieren kommt die Meldung "Funktioniert nicht mehr..." Ich werd beklopt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JayTea (8. Februar 2018)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Sag ich ja, x16 und x8 sind gleich schnell...



Fragt sich halt nur, wie lange noch!? 

@Falco: gibt's unterschiedliche Meinungen glaube ich. Solang es keine Uralt-Krücke ist, sollte es nicht der Rede wert sein. Nvidia-GPUs brauchen aber auch eher CPU-Leistung, um die WU “vorzukauen“. Das ist bei AMD-GPUs nicht der Fall.

@CrashStyle: äußerst merkwürdig.
Hast du sonst was am System geändert? Wurde softwaremäßig automatisch etwas installiert? Ein anderer Treiber o.ä.?
Hat du genügend freien Speicherplatz auf dem Installationsmedium?


----------



## CrashStyle (8. Februar 2018)

Fierfox und paar Windows apps... damit hatte ich aber noch nie Probleme! Ka was ich jetzt machen soll...


----------



## cubanrice987 (8. Februar 2018)

Falco schrieb:


> Macht der CPU Takt eigentlich viel aus beim Gpu Falten??



Ich habe mal gerade die Ergebnisse die meine bisher gemacht haben miteinander verglichen. 
Bei den RX480 läuft die eine mit 1380Mhz und die andere mit 1350Mhz. Bei den beiden ist der PPD Unterschied zwischen den verschiedenen WUs größer als zwischen den beiden Grafikkarten.
Bei den GTX 1050 Ti läuft die eine um 1780Mhz und die andere um 1950Mhz. Hier kristallisiert sich eine - wie ich finde - recht deutliche Mehrleistung heraus. Zwar liegt die niedrigste WU der schnelleren Karte etwa auf einem Niveau mit der höchsten WU der langsameren Karte, aber so durchweg - ohne es genau ausgerechnet zu haben - scheint die "Leistung" der schnelleren Karte etwa 20.000PPD über der der langsameren zu liegen. 
Jetzt muss man aber dazu sagen dass ich von der Materie im Grunde wenig Ahnung habe. Außerdem stecken die beiden langsameren Karten ein einem Rechner während die schnelleren jeweils alleine in einem anderen System sitzen und es steht auch nicht fest ob die 1050 evtl. von der Radeon beeinflusst wird.
Vielleicht liegt es auch an den Bonuspunkten dass die eine Ti deutlich mehr bringt als die andere...

Edit:
Bevor ich das vergesse, mit herumtakten hab ich doch n Paar WUs ins Nirwana geschossen, also während der Faltwoche nicht unbedingt am Tankt herumspielen, meine Meinung dazu...

Edit2:
Wegen der Übersicht noch mal:
~1780Mhz etwa 190k - 195k PPD
~1950Mhz etwa 210 k - 215k PPD
So im Schnitt halt, Ausreißer nach oben oder unten gibt es bei beiden.


----------



## Hasestab (8. Februar 2018)

Hast du nur Probleme mit dem clienten oder auch mit anderer Software?


----------



## JayTea (8. Februar 2018)

Uftz, ich auch nicht.
Also wenn's auch nicht am Speicherplatz liegt, vielleicht Win10 mal komplett neu starten:
Herunterfahren Windows 10 Tipps Tricks auch zum Ruhezustand Verlinkungen und mehr  Deskmodder Wiki
Oder ein Blick in die Windows Ereignisanzeige.


----------



## Nono15 (8. Februar 2018)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Beim Installieren kommt die Meldung "Funktioniert nicht mehr..." Ich werd beklopt



Hi. Hassu den Client nochmal heruntergeladen? Nicht dass Dein Downloadfile nen Schuss hat...

Ich würde den Client deinstallieren, den PC neu starten, Client nochmal herunterladen, als Admin installieren, nach der Installation nochmal den PC neu starten, und dann den Client einrichten.


----------



## XeT (8. Februar 2018)

Also in meiner Zeit und auch Falte(te) ich immer mit aktuellen treiber und hatte nie Probleme so ging zocken und falten problemlos gleichzeitig oder einzeln


----------



## CrashStyle (8. Februar 2018)

Hasestab schrieb:


> Hast du nur Probleme mit dem clienten oder auch mit anderer Software?



Nur mit dem Client bzw. grad mit der Installation



JayTea schrieb:


> Uftz, ich auch nicht.
> Also wenn's auch nicht am Speicherplatz liegt, vielleicht Win10 mal komplett neu starten:
> Herunterfahren Windows 10 Tipps Tricks auch zum Ruhezustand Verlinkungen und mehr  Deskmodder Wiki
> Oder ein Blick in die Windows Ereignisanzeige.



Danke



Nono15 schrieb:


> Hi. Hassu den Client nochmal heruntergeladen? Nicht dass Dein Downloadfile nen Schuss hat...
> 
> Ich würde den Client deinstallieren, den PC neu starten, Client nochmal herunterladen, als Admin installieren, nach der Installation nochmal den PC neu starten, und dann den Client einrichten.



Deinstallieren geht nicht da ich unter apps kein eintrag davon habe muss die Ordner von Hand löschen... Lade den Client neu runter und probiers mal...


----------



## Falco (8. Februar 2018)

cubanrice987@ danke für deine ausführliche Antwort ☺
Ich meinte aber den Prozessor-Takt, nicht den GPU-Takt


----------



## foldinghomealone (8. Februar 2018)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Deinstallieren geht nicht da ich unter apps kein eintrag davon habe muss die Ordner von Hand löschen... Lade den Client neu runter und probiers mal...



In c:\programme (x86)\FAHClient\ ist doch eine Uninstall.exe zum deinstallieren

Beim Desinstallieren anklicken, dass vorhandene Daten mitgelöscht werden. 
U.U. mal unter Benutzer\...\AppData\Roaming\ überprüfen, ob das Verzeichnis FAHClient gelöscht wurde. Falls nicht, manuell löschen.


----------



## foldinghomealone (8. Februar 2018)

Falco schrieb:


> cubanrice987@ danke für deine ausführliche Antwort ☺
> Ich meinte aber den Prozessor-Takt, nicht den GPU-Takt ��



Ich bin der Meinung der Prozessor-Takt hat keinen Einfluss. 
Evtl. bei einem 4 Thread-System mit 3 High-End GPUs schon, aber bei (m)einem Single-GPU System (i5-6600k mit 1080 Ti) habe ich schon alles probiert und noch keine Unterschiede feststellen können.


----------



## CrashStyle (8. Februar 2018)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> In c:\programme (x86)\FAHClient\ ist doch eine Uninstall.exe zum deinstallieren
> 
> Beim Desinstallieren anklicken, dass vorhandene Daten mitgelöscht werden.
> U.U. mal unter Benutzer\...\AppData\Roaming\ überprüfen, ob das Verzeichnis FAHClient gelöscht wurde. Falls nicht, manuell löschen.



Habe ich beides gemacht! Habs irgendwie hinbekommen das er wieder Läuft 

Wenn ich es richtig gelesen habe nur nur die GPU faltet und ich ~35-40% CPU auslastung habe ich dann an der CPU nur 2 zuweisen sollte wie im Bild zu sehen!?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JayTea (8. Februar 2018)

Sehr gut!  
Fällt mir schwer deinen Satz richtig zu verstehen aber es ist gut so wie es ist. 
Den CPU-Slot kannst du auch ganz entfernen...
DA! Bei GPU-Z! *BUS INTERFACE LOAD!!*


----------



## CrashStyle (8. Februar 2018)

JayTea schrieb:


> Sehr gut!
> Fällt mir schwer deinen Satz richtig zu verstehen aber es ist gut so wie es ist.
> Den CPU-Slot kannst du auch ganz entfernen...
> DA! Bei GPU-Z! *BUS INTERFACE LOAD!!*



UPS ja Deutsch ne^^ Ich meinte wen man nur die GPU am faltet hat und dabei eine CPU auslastung von ~35-40% hat das man dann der CPU nur 2 zuweist...
Warum CPU weglassen? Kleinvieh macht auch mist, oder ist das so *unrentabel*?


----------



## foldinghomealone (8. Februar 2018)

Ich falte nur GPU


----------



## Hasestab (8. Februar 2018)

2 ist doch ne Primzahl!!! �� Wenn ich auch nur 4 Kerne Falten lasse  bricht die Leistung der 2 Pascale ein.

Gruss


----------



## CrashStyle (8. Februar 2018)

Hasestab schrieb:


> 2 ist doch ne Primzahl!!! �� Wenn ich auch nur 4 Kerne Falten lasse  bricht die Leistung der 2 Pascale ein.
> 
> Gruss



Was würdest dann bei der CPU Slot (4Kerner) einstellen?


----------



## Hasestab (8. Februar 2018)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Was würdest dann bei der CPU Slot (4Kerner) einstellen?



Cpu Slot weglassen. Du wirst  sehen das deine Gpu die Paar Punkte wieder gutmacht. 

Gruss


----------



## CrashStyle (8. Februar 2018)

Lass ich die Nacht mal so laufen... 

Hab halt nur eine GPU bzw. mit zwei mit dem PC der Freundin


----------



## brooker (8. Februar 2018)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Client ist schon deinstalliert
> 
> Probiere ich mal... vllt. den 390.77!?



Bitte hier nach dem Deinstallieren auch löschen: C:\Users\_DeinNAme_\AppData\Roaming\FAHClient

Danach, Neustart, neu installieren und weiter. Bitte GPU ohne OC, denn das Logg gab einen typischen Fehler für instabilies OC raus.


----------



## CrashStyle (8. Februar 2018)

brooker schrieb:


> Bitte hier nach dem Deinstallieren auch löschen: C:\Users\_DeinNAme_\AppData\Roaming\FAHClient
> 
> Danach, Neustart, neu installieren und weiter. Bitte GPU ohne OC, denn das Logg gab einen typischen Fehler für instabilies OC raus.



Hab ich auch Händisch gemacht bzw. machen müssen da ich kein uninstall eintrag/.exe hatte 
GPU läuft seit ne Woche wieder ohne OC. GPU-Z zeigt auch Stock werte an.

Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## XeT (9. Februar 2018)

Zum Thema CPU falten:
 threadripper 1950 macht 160k ppd bei 180watt 
1080ti macht 1m bei 250watt

Mit runtertakten würde die Effizienz nochmal extrem steigen. 
Man liegt also problemlos sind Faktor 4


----------



## hornhautman (9. Februar 2018)

Gerade gesehen, wir sind nahe an Platz 11 und 10 ist auch in ein paar Tagen soweit!!!!


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. Februar 2018)

Jupp, etwa 8 Runden für platz 11, das ist also morgen früh um 7 so weit.

Für Platz 10 müssen wir leicht verlängern.

Dazu neuer Tagesrekord gestern, 116Mio Punkte.


----------



## bastian123f (9. Februar 2018)

Hab da mal noch eine Frage.

am 7.2. hatten wir 114,451,032 Punkte bei 4,852 WUs und gestern hatten wir 116,244,407 bei 4,689 WUs.

Das bedeutet dann schon, dass wir größere WUs schnell und effizient gefaltet haben?


----------



## nfsgame (9. Februar 2018)

Falco schrieb:


> Macht der CPU Takt eigentlich viel aus beim Gpu Falten??


Bei den großen Karten mehr als bei den kleinen und außerdem ist das Ganze dann auch noch WU-abhängig. 

Beispiel GTX1070 mit einer P11431, Xeon X5672, Server 2012R2 mit 387.92:

Multi gesenkt auf 18, resultiert in 2,4GHz und 548.000PPD - da rennt er wohl ins CPU-Limit
Multi erzwungen auf 27 (maximaler Turbomulti), resultiert in 3,6GHz und 734.000PPD

Bei den zur Zeit rumgeisternden P9414/15/31 sind die Unterschiede aber zu vernachlässigen, da senke ich den Multi. 

Außerdem wird es schon ab einschließlich einer GTX1060/6 abwärts weniger relevant.


----------



## brooker (9. Februar 2018)

bastian123f schrieb:


> Hab da mal noch eine Frage.
> 
> am 7.2. hatten wir 114,451,032 Punkte bei 4,852 WUs und gestern hatten wir 116,244,407 bei 4,689 WUs.
> 
> Das bedeutet dann schon, dass wir größere WUs schnell und effizient gefaltet haben?



... genauso ist es. Weniger CPU WUs und/oder größere GPU-WUs.


----------



## JayTea (9. Februar 2018)

Durch die Verwendung von NaCl kann das aber auch extrem schwanken.
Beispiel anhand eines 6700K: circa 170 WU/Tag = 21.250 PPD.
Eine WU bringt immer nur 125 Punkte. Unabhängig davon, wie schnell die berechnet wurde.


----------



## foldinghomealone (9. Februar 2018)

bastian123f schrieb:


> Hab da mal noch eine Frage.
> 
> am 7.2. hatten wir 114,451,032 Punkte bei 4,852 WUs und gestern hatten wir 116,244,407 bei 4,689 WUs.
> 
> Das bedeutet dann schon, dass wir größere WUs schnell und effizient gefaltet haben?


Kann sein, muss aber nicht. Ich habe z.B. seit Anfang der Faltwoche immer die gleichen WUs (nur 9xxx) bekommen. Also keinen großen Unterschied in der Größe der WUs bei meinem System.

Auch abgebrochene WUs zählen in die Statistik. Also könnte es auch sein, dass am 7.2. mehr WUs abgebrochen wurden als gestern. Schon hat man mehr WUs und weniger Punkte.
Vielleicht wurde am 7.2. mehr mit NaCl gefaltet. Auch mehr WUs bei wenigen Punkten (obwohl gleiche PPD)


----------



## Doleo (9. Februar 2018)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Bei den großen Karten mehr als bei den kleinen und außerdem ist das Ganze dann auch noch WU-abhängig.
> 
> Beispiel GTX1070 mit einer P11431, Xeon X5672, Server 2012R2 mit 387.92:
> 
> ...



Ich kenne mich da nicht so toll aus, aber warum sollte der maximaltakt einer CPU einen Einfluss haben auf das Faltvermögen der GPU? Ich dachte die meisten Faltserver haben eine, nennen wir es mal moderate CPU mit einer extremen GPU - schließlich wird eh nur die GPU zum falten benutzt. Ich meine, dass der unterschied 200k PPD ausmacht obwohl die CPU ja nicht involviert sein sollte ist ziemlich krass. Warum kommt da ein CPU Limit ins Spiel wenn die ja eigentlich nichts tun sollte ?


----------



## foldinghomealone (9. Februar 2018)

Die CPU wird auch beim GPU-Falten verwendet. V.A. um Rechenergebnisse der GPU zu validieren. Dazu ist stete Kommunikation zwischen GPU und CPU nötig (deswegen spielt auch die PCIe-Geschwindigkeit eine Rolle). Da bei NV und ATI die Implementierung von  OpenGL-Befehlssätzen anders umgesetzt ist, 'benötigen' NV mehr CPU-Leistung (1 CPU-Thread pro GPU)


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Februar 2018)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> (1 CPU-Thread pro GPU)


Erweitere das auf einen echten CPU-Kern, dann bin ich bei dir.

Gesendet von meinem XT1032 mit Tapatalk


----------



## CrashStyle (9. Februar 2018)

FAH icon in der Taskleiste fehlt

Bin so schon 2x vorgegangen:

- Im Abgesicherten modus gebootet, uninstall.exe ausgeführt und C:\Users\Chris\AppData\Roaming\FAHClient geschaut ob noch was übrig blieb was nicht der Fall war
- Neustart gemacht und CCleander drüber laufen gelassen
- Neustart und Client runtergeladen/installiert was auch ohne Probleme geklappt hat soweit
- Neustart und client eingerichtet

Folding läuft aber ich sehe das icon unten rechts nicht mehr und über den WEBClient kann ich die CPU nicht rausschmeisen.
Symbole für die Anzeige auf der Taskleiste auswählen, da hab ich mal nachgeschaut und FAHClient.exe ist auf EIN!

Bitte um Hilfe gern auch per Teamviewer


----------



## JayTea (9. Februar 2018)

Was passiert, wenn du auf das Windows-Startsymbol klickst, weiter unter “F“ auf “Fah Client“ und schließlich “Fah Control“?
Öffnet sich dann das Advanced Client Fenster!?


----------



## CrashStyle (9. Februar 2018)

JayTea schrieb:


> Was passiert, wenn du auf das Windows-Startsymbol klickst, weiter unter “F“ auf “Fah Client“ und schließlich “Fah Control“?
> Öffnet sich dann das Advanced Client Fenster!?



Dann Passiert das Hier


----------



## foldinghomealone (9. Februar 2018)

Mach ein Backup von der config.xml unter C:\Users\Chris\AppData\Roaming\FAHClient und lösch folgende Zeile:
<slot id='0' type='CPU'/>
bzw. noch alle anderen Slot-Optionen, die mit der CPU zusammenhängen.

Das löst zwar das Problem mit dem FAHControl nicht, aber die CPU faltet zumindest nicht mehr.


----------



## voodoman (9. Februar 2018)

@CrashStyle
Das Problem "Connecting" habe ich auch bei zwei Faltern.

Ich starte zunächst die FAHClient.exe aus dem FAH Verzeichnis. Dann öffnet sich eine DOS-Box und anschl. starte ich die FAHControl.exe und dann ist das "Connecting" weg und es läuft.


----------



## mattinator (9. Februar 2018)

Solche Projekte hätte ich gern die ganze Woche gehabt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann hätte ich vielleicht sogar mit meiner GTX1070 eine gaaanz kleine Chance auf die Top-10 gehabt.


----------



## Stefan84 (9. Februar 2018)

So eine "riesige WU" hat meine 1080Ti noch kein einziges Mal gesehen


----------



## JayTea (9. Februar 2018)

Na wenn das kein Ansporn ist, fleißigst weiterzufalten!


----------



## foldinghomealone (9. Februar 2018)

Solche WUs gibt's nur z.Zt. auf dem Markt nicht.


----------



## alexk94 (9. Februar 2018)

alexk94 schrieb:


> Ich habe seit gestern die RX 480 drinnen sowie läuft sie den 17.7.1-Treiber. Was mir aber aufgefallen ist, das der im 16.7.2 dazu gekommene Kompatibilitätsmodus, der dafür sorgt, das der PCe-slot vom Mainboard entlastet wird, fällt. Fällt dieser bei euch, die eine RX 480 nutzen, auch? Die Karte läuft vom Anfang an, untervoltet sowie auch leicht untertaktet. Sollte er noch bei euch da sein, weiß ich was zu tun ist.



Wollte noch einmal fragen, ob es zu Problemen kommen könnte? Bei mir fehlt der Kompatibilitätsmodus für die RX 480, die Karte läuft leicht untertaktet sowie untervoltet. Hatte gleich den 17.7.1 drauf gespielt oder sollte ihn runterhauen, dann den 16.7.2 drauf spielen und zum 17.7.1 wechseln? Habe ein Asrock H97-Itx/ac drinnen und bisher läuft alles ohne Probleme. Ich will mich nur absichern.


----------



## cubanrice987 (9. Februar 2018)

alexk94 schrieb:


> Wollte noch einmal fragen, ob es zu Problemen kommen könnte? Bei mir fehlt der Kompatibilitätsmodus für die RX 480, die Karte läuft leicht untertaktet sowie untervoltet. Hatte gleich den 17.7.1 drauf gespielt oder sollte ihn runterhauen, dann den 16.7.2 drauf spielen und zum 17.7.1 wechseln? Habe ein Asrock H97-Itx/ac drinnen und bisher läuft alles ohne Probleme. Ich will mich nur absichern.



Ich musste erst mal nachsehen was der "Kompatibilitätsmodus" bewirkt. Er soll wohl dafür sorgen dass nicht zu viel Strom vom Mainboard gewogen wird. Dafür wird aber auch die Leistung gedrosselt. Ich meine dass irgendwo geschrieben wurde dass das was die Radeon aus dem PCIe Steckplatz zieht unbedenklich ist. Sicher bin ich mir aber auch nicht. Was ist das denn für eine RX480, die mit dem Originalen AMD Kühler oder eine Partnerkarte mit anderem Kühler und 8Pin Stromstecker? DIe mit dem 8Pin Stromstecker sind so eingestellt dass sie mehr Strom aus dem Stecker ziehen, da wird es definitiv unbedenklich sein.


----------



## JayTea (9. Februar 2018)

Ich meine TomsHardware hatte seinerzeit recht ausführlich getestet.
Da ich momentan nur am Smartphone bin, leider ohne Link.


----------



## alexk94 (9. Februar 2018)

Eine Referenzkarte. Ich bin davon ausgegangen, das dieser Modi automatisch im Treiber erscheint, wenn eine RX 480 Referenz drinnen ist.

@JayTea: das hier? AMD Radeon RX480 Reference - Das grosse Radeon RX480 Test-Roundup (Update]


----------



## Doleo (9. Februar 2018)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Die CPU wird auch beim GPU-Falten verwendet. V.A. um Rechenergebnisse der GPU zu validieren. Dazu ist stete Kommunikation zwischen GPU und CPU nötig (deswegen spielt auch die PCIe-Geschwindigkeit eine Rolle). Da bei NV und ATI die Implementierung von  OpenGL-Befehlssätzen anders umgesetzt ist, 'benötigen' NV mehr CPU-Leistung (1 CPU-Thread pro GPU)



Dankesehr


----------



## Gremlin88 (9. Februar 2018)

Huhu liebe Faltkollegen 
Ich bekomme bei meiner 1070 nur eine GPU-Auslastung von 90% hin, unabhängig davon ob ich parallel auch mit der CPU falte. Da ich bei meiner GTX 770 konstant 99% Auslastung habe wundert mich das doch etwas. Kann das vllt. am Treiber liegen? Habe auf beiden Systemen  den aktuellsten (390.65) installiert.


----------



## alexk94 (9. Februar 2018)

Ist normal. Auslastung ist unterschiedlich je nach WU.


----------



## Falco (9. Februar 2018)

Meine 980GTX hat max. eine Auslastung von 88- 90%
Bei meiner 1050GTX sind es max. 94-96% &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## JayTea (9. Februar 2018)

@alexk94: Ich glaube es war dieser hier:
AMD Radeon RX 480 im Detail: Leistungsaufnahme, Layout und Normen


----------



## alexk94 (9. Februar 2018)

JayTea schrieb:


> @alexk94: Ich glaube es war dieser hier:
> AMD Radeon RX 480 im Detail: Leistungsaufnahme, Layout und Normen



Danke. Habe es mir durchgelesen. Habe in der Zwischenzeit mal testweise den 16.7.2 drauf gespielt, da ist der Modi da. Aber als ich den 17.7.1 rüber gebügelt habe, ist er nicht mehr da. Also hat alles seine Richtigkeit und ich kann beruhig die Kiste laufen lassen.

Mein erster Eindruck:

Wenn man ca. 2,5 Jahre lautlos bei Office/Youtube gewohnt bist, ist es erstmal ne Umstellung, wenn der Lüfter immer läuft. Leider habe ich ein hörbares Spulenzwitschern, gewöhne mich aber langsam daran. Einen Großteil des Zwitschern unterbinde ich mithilfe meines CPU-Kühlers, der darf schneller drehen(Gegenschall). Mithilfe des untervolten und untertaktet bekommt man den Lüfter einer Referenz leiser. Das beste ist aber, das meine SSD sowie HDD deutlich kühler bleiben. Die SSD hatte im Schnitt ~50°C, die HDD ~46°C, beim falten. Jetzt sind es aktuell nur noch für die SSD ~30°C, die HDD ~32°C.

Morgen kommt die RX 570 bei E-Bay rein. Mal sehen, ob es Idioten gibt, die die Karte trotz des Lüfterschadens, für 250 € und mehr kaufen wollen. Mein Wunsch wäre es, die 349 € für die RX 480 wieder rein zu bekommen.

Punkteausbeute pro WU erhöht sich um ~1000.


----------



## cubanrice987 (9. Februar 2018)

Bei wie viel PPD liegt die RX480 jetzt und bei welchem Takt? Hast du mal versucht im Treiber unter den Globalen Einstellungen bei GPU Auslastung auf Computing statt auf Grafikkarten zu stellen? Das hat bei mir richtig was gebracht, seitdem steht die GPU Auslastung eisern auf 100%


----------



## Stefan84 (9. Februar 2018)

Jetzt habe ich auch endlich mal ein "größeres Ding" bekommen  Sonst dümpel ich nur bei den normalen WUs mit ~1 Mio PPD.


----------



## FlyingPC (9. Februar 2018)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Solche WUs gibt's nur z.Zt. auf dem Markt nicht.



Doch habe gerade eine P11713 bekommen. Direkt 100k PPD mehr.


----------



## Doleo (9. Februar 2018)

Bin auch grad dran. P11713 (7, 9, 90). Base Credit: 15965; Estimated Credit: 104484, TPF: 2 min; 30 sec (@GTX 1070)


----------



## toterkenny85 (10. Februar 2018)

Mir ist gerade auch so ein Ding reingeflattert: P11432 soll mir in gut 4,5 Stunden 148.000 Punkte bescheren. Schön, schön.


----------



## Hauwexis (10. Februar 2018)

Stefan84 schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich auch endlich mal ein "größeres Ding" bekommen  Sonst dümpel ich nur bei den normalen WUs mit ~1 Mio PPD.




Boah. Ganz schön heftiger Batzen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. Februar 2018)

Hab auch auf den meisten GPUs gerade solche Brocken hängen, mal sehen, was da raus kommt.


----------



## Hasestab (10. Februar 2018)

Die 760 musste ich definitiv auf (small) setzen. 13,5 Std und nur 92k ppd.   Hab ich voll vergessen.


----------



## Nono15 (10. Februar 2018)

Seit gestern Abend gegen ca. 23 Uhr bekomme ich für alle drei Karten auch nur noch grosse WU´s


----------



## Falco (10. Februar 2018)

Ich auch!! XD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cubanrice987 (10. Februar 2018)

Bei mir das gleiche, die Radeons scheinen es zu mögen, die 1050er irgendwie nicht so. Trotzdem, gesamt 1,16Mio PPD...

Glückwunsch zu Platz 11


----------



## Falco (10. Februar 2018)

Meine 1050er macht auch nicht mehr als die Standart 160000PPd's , aber wenigstens die 980er macht 100000 mehr als vorher .


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. Februar 2018)

Das ist wohl der Größe der WUs geschuldet, durch die rel. lange Durchlaufzeit braucht es etwas mehr Leistung um wirklich mehr Boni zu bekommen.


----------



## bastian123f (10. Februar 2018)

Bei mir hat die leistungsschwächste Karte die große WU abbekommen. Na Toll. Aber die PPDs passen noch. Ich glaube die muss ich wohl auf kleine WUs stellen.

EDIT: Yaaay. Jetzt auch die Fury.


----------



## CrashStyle (10. Februar 2018)

Doleo schrieb:


> Bin auch grad dran. P11713 (7, 9, 90). Base Credit: 15965; Estimated Credit: 104484, TPF: 2 min; 30 sec (@GTX 1070)



P11713 (18, 117, 10) Base Cradit: 81702; Estimated Credit: 286952; TPF 4min 06sec @GTX 970


----------



## JayTea (10. Februar 2018)

Krasses Punkteupdate vorhin um Zehn uhr!!


----------



## Doleo (10. Februar 2018)

JayTea schrieb:


> Krasses Punkteupdate vorhin um Zehn uhr!!



19 M


----------



## brooker (10. Februar 2018)

... geb uns mehr von diesen WUs! we really like! 


Schaut Euch mal in den Stats geordnet nach point updates an. Der Gute *PrivateCeralion* bläst nun, zwar spät, aber dafür kräftig ins Horn!


----------



## CrashStyle (10. Februar 2018)

Das stimmt! Wenn ich nur mehr als 2 GTX 970 rechenpower hätte


----------



## Stefan84 (10. Februar 2018)

Das ist der Vorteil der "hinteren Plätze": da gehts ruck zuck nach oben  Aber da dann umso langsamer 122 Plätze nach oben sind schon ne Hausnummer.
Und der hasestab kassiert mich auch bald noch.


----------



## CrashStyle (10. Februar 2018)

Stefan84 schrieb:


> Das ist der Vorteil der "hinteren Plätze": da gehts ruck zuck nach oben  Aber da dann umso langsamer 122 Plätze nach oben sind schon ne Hausnummer.
> Und der hasestab kassiert mich auch bald noch.



Du meinst 322?  War ja jetzt auch ne weile inaktiv...


----------



## Olstyle (10. Februar 2018)

Hm, entweder meine GPU hat gerade ne Mega-WU in Arbeit oder sie ist ausgestiegen.


----------



## Hauwexis (10. Februar 2018)

Alter Schwede habe gerade auch ne fette WU am laufen:  
Normalerweise macht meine 980Ti so um die 540.000 PPD.

Und jetzt: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stefan84 (10. Februar 2018)

Bei mir ist es jetzt schon die 5. oder 6. hintereinander  Offensichtlich sind in Stanford die kleinen WUs ausgegangen 

EDIT:
4% vor Fertigstellung wirft er die doch glatt als BAD-WORK-UNIT weg. Fast 3,5 Stunden fürn Allerwertesten


----------



## Doleo (10. Februar 2018)

Ahem....24M letztes 3h Update


----------



## brooker (10. Februar 2018)

... ich glaube, hier wird morgen früh noch eine neuer Rekord aufgestellt worden sein!


----------



## XeT (10. Februar 2018)

brooker schrieb:


> ... ich glaube, hier wird morgen früh noch eine neuer Rekord aufgestellt worden sein!



Hä? Wird worden sein? Muss ich jetzt das Paket nach Österreich schicken?


----------



## JayTea (10. Februar 2018)

Doleo schrieb:


> Ahem....24M letztes 3h Update


Im Schnitt weiterhin 15 Mio/3h.
Oder doch bestens!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Februar 2018)

brooker schrieb:


> ... ich glaube, hier wird morgen früh noch eine neuer Rekord aufgestellt worden sein!


Kann jemand bitte das Smiley-Limit von 25 auf 50 anheben.


----------



## Doleo (10. Februar 2018)

JayTea schrieb:


> Im Schnitt weiterhin 15 Mio/3h.
> Oder doch bestens!



Ich komme im Schnitt (heute) auf mehr . Aber lassen wir uns überraschen!

Und ich verstehe nicht ganz was so schlimm an "wird geworden sein" sein soll. Ist doch normales Futur II. Oder check ichs mal wieder nicht?


----------



## foldinghomealone (10. Februar 2018)

@Ramon: was hast du denn jetzt noch eingeschmissen?


----------



## XeT (10. Februar 2018)

Doleo schrieb:


> Ich komme im Schnitt (heute) auf mehr . Aber lassen wir uns überraschen!
> 
> Und ich verstehe nicht ganz was so schlimm an "wird geworden sein" sein soll. Ist doch normales Futur II. Oder check ichs mal wieder nicht?


Du meinst das in der Form eher nie genutzte Futur 2


----------



## Doleo (10. Februar 2018)

XeT schrieb:


> Du meinst das in der Form eher nie genutzte Futur 2



weiß nicht, vl. ist das regional unterschiedlich


----------



## Stefan84 (10. Februar 2018)

Aaaargh, schon wieder eine WU weggeworfen   "Zum Glück" waren davon erst 3% bearbeitet und es war eine normalgroße WU, aber ärgerlich ist es trotzdem... Die ganze Woche marschiert er ohne Probleme mit genau den gleichen Settings durch, und kurz vor Schluss kommen die kleinen Mätzchen.


----------



## brooker (10. Februar 2018)

... 20 MHz runter und weiter geht's! Mach dir nen kühles Bier auf und freue dich darüber, was du schon geschafft hast


----------



## Stefan84 (10. Februar 2018)

Hab ich schon getan... Aber  mit diesem OC (2050/5130) falte ich schon seit ich die 1080Ti habe, ich würde es also als stabil bezeichnen. Von den Temps her ist es auch absolut im grünen Bereich.


----------



## Hasestab (10. Februar 2018)

Meine 1080ti steigt bei übermäßigen Oc nur bei großen Wus aus 2086/5640. Die 9xxx er falten fröhlich weiter. Bei 2075/5640 läufts jetzt seid Wochen ohne Probleme. Allerdings ist der immo im 3er Pack auf dem Board viel zu warm.


----------



## Falco (10. Februar 2018)

Liegt vllt an den größeren WU's die zurzeit herumgeistern... Die lasten deine GPU mehr aus und vllt verträgt sie das mit dem hohen Takt einfach nicht...


----------



## Stefan84 (10. Februar 2018)

2086 schafft meine MSI gar nicht  Naja, die paar Tage bis zum 15. werd ich nun auch noch irgendwie hinbekommen.


----------



## mattinator (10. Februar 2018)

Falco schrieb:


> Liegt vllt an den größeren WU's die zurzeit herumgeistern... Die lasten deine GPU mehr aus und vllt verträgt sie das mit dem hohen Takt einfach nicht...



Das mögliche OC ist absolut von den WU's abhängig. Mit meinen OC-Scripts unter Linux habe ich das für meine GTX1070 über längere Zeit relativ gut ausgelotet. Das beim Folding stabile GPU-Core-OC (Offset) geht je nach Projekt von 67 bis 107MHz.


----------



## XeT (10. Februar 2018)

Hm eigentlich wollte ich heute noch zocken, da wird dann wohl nix draus. 
Also meine 1080ti läuft auf ca1950mhz ohne oc. Aber OC beim falten sehe ich auch nicht wirklich positiv. Die Effizienz geht da rapide bergab.


----------



## Stefan84 (10. Februar 2018)

Jetzt hab ich mal einen "schnellen Durchläufer"... 960k PPD & 1h 02m ETA


----------



## XeT (10. Februar 2018)

Dafür hab ich jetzt die 1,5m ppd bekommen.
Ich sage jetzt einfach Mal  das unser Team durch die aktuelle Leistung bessere WUs öfter bekommt.


----------



## cubanrice987 (11. Februar 2018)

XeT schrieb:


> Hm eigentlich wollte ich heute noch zocken, da wird dann wohl nix draus.



Am i3 hängt der Monitor zur Zeit an der integrierten Intel GPU, die fürs falten eh unbrauchbar ist. Hab heute mal den CPU Slot finishen lassen und dann ne kleine Runde gezockt, während die 1050 Ti weiter gefaltet hat. Funktioniert. 
Wenn man solche Aktionen mit iGPU betreibt merkt man auch erst mal  was die 1050 Ti im Gegensatz zur iGPU für ein brutales Grafikmonster ist..


----------



## XeT (11. Februar 2018)

cubanrice987 schrieb:


> Am i3 hängt der Monitor zur Zeit an der integrierten Intel GPU, die fürs falten eh unbrauchbar ist. Hab heute mal den CPU Slot finishen lassen und dann ne kleine Runde gezockt, während die 1050 Ti weiter gefaltet hat. Funktioniert.
> Wenn man solche Aktionen mit iGPU betreibt merkt man auch erst mal  was die 1050 Ti im Gegensatz zur iGPU für ein brutales Grafikmonster ist..



Hab früher mit r9-nano gefaltet und gleichzeitig gezockt ging auch aber die Punkte sollen ja nochmal ordentlich steigen. Das geht aber nur mit voller Power.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Februar 2018)

Stefan84 schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich mal einen "schnellen Durchläufer"... 960k PPD & 1h 02m ETA


Ich hatte bis auf die vorletzte WU wirklich Glück gehabt, daran knabberte meine GTX 770 den ganzen Tag fast noch den ganzen Abend. Trotz alledem war ich doch überrascht vom 29. 01 bis jetzt knapp 900k zu schaffen. Da mir schon mal 2 elektrische Gerätschaften in meinem Leben gezeigt hatten wie Hochhaus in Flammen beginnen läuft kein Gerät mehr wenn ich zb. über 30 Minuten mein Tipi verlasse.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. Februar 2018)

Brände beim PC kommen eigentlich nubei miesen Netzteilen und/oder basteleien an der Stromversorgung im/am PC zustande.

Durchbrennende CPUs und GPUs führen nur zu etwas Geruchsbelästigung.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Februar 2018)

Stimmt das eine war ein Netzteil, war so ein Billigschrott von BeQuiet und das andere war eine Kaffeezapfanlage die wie ein Stövchen funzelte und mir am Kühlschrank hinunter entgegen lief . Es wurde auch schon versucht mir ein 250k rollendes Wohnklo warm renoviert aufs Auge zu drücken ( von mir bekam er dafür Schmerzen und vom Gericht einen netten Urlaub )


----------



## brooker (11. Februar 2018)

... moin, Du bist noch nicht richtig wach? Dann schaue Dir mal das an -> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...ebs-tages-ab-04-02-2018-a-30.html#post9249897


----------



## XeT (11. Februar 2018)

PewPew 20.000.000 mehr bei 600 WUs weniger.


----------



## c00LsPoT (11. Februar 2018)

Das mit dem System unbeabsichtigt lassen ist auch immer mein Problem bei den Faltwochen. Ich schaffs auch dieses Wocheende nicht nach Hause und hoffe deshalb immer, dass alles gut läuft. Ich schaue eigentlich immer nur, ob noch Punkte reinkommen, hin- und wieder schalte ich mich mal mit dem TeamViewer drauf. Aber wenn wirklich irgendwas anfangen würde zu brennen... Na dann gute Nacht. 

Auf der anderen Seite sage ich mir: "Bei den Minern geht's doch auch."
Jedenfalls brutzelt der Ryzen seit einer Woche bei ca. 60°C, die GeForce bei 63°C... Also alles im Rahmen, ungültige WU's gabs auch nicht. Nur schade, dass xie Xeons und die GTX980 nicht mehr an den Start gehen konnten. Jetzt gibts erstmal RMA bei beQuiet und dann mal Daumen drücken, dass nichts weiter kaputtgegangen ist. Bei den Schutzschaltungen sollte aber hoffentlich noch alles gehen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Februar 2018)

> Auf der anderen Seite sage ich mir: "Bei den Minern geht's doch auch."


Sicherlich, aber dort wird es wohl jemanden geben der es betreut. Hauptgrund waren bei mir auch ein paar unplanmäßige Aufenthalte im KH da ist ist es blöd wenn in der Hütte noch was vor sich hinröchelt und keiner eingreifen kann.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. Februar 2018)

Naja, also bei den "kleinen Minern" betreut das auch nur der User, und wenn der nicht da ist, ...

Außerdem gibts hier garantiert auch einige die ein NAS haben, auch das ist nichts anderes, nur bei weniger Last.


----------



## Olstyle (11. Februar 2018)

Ein Restrisiko gibt es immer. Bei meiner Oma hat damals wegen einer abgeschalteten (!) Mikrowelle die Küche gekokelt.


----------



## Stefan84 (11. Februar 2018)

Wie heißt es doch so schön: 3 Prozent Verlust sind IMMER


----------



## Hauwexis (11. Februar 2018)

XeT schrieb:


> Hm eigentlich wollte ich heute noch zocken, da wird dann wohl nix draus.
> Also meine 1080ti läuft auf ca1950mhz ohne oc. Aber OC beim falten sehe ich auch nicht wirklich positiv. Die Effizienz geht da rapide bergab.




Was zockst du denn?


----------



## bastian123f (11. Februar 2018)

Habe extra das Seitenblech meiner Workstation darunter gelegt. Mein PC ist auch immer maximal 4 h unbeaufsichtigt. Und dann habe ich noch extra Kameras mit Bewegungsmelder. Da schaue ich dann jede Stunde mal rein.


----------



## foldinghomealone (11. Februar 2018)

Ich denke, qualitativ hochwertige Komponenten zu verwenden ist das A und O am 24/7-Falten.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Februar 2018)

Bei mir war das Netzteil ja das 3. in Folge. Die beiden zuerst hatten Probleme mit der Lüftersteuerung ( das 1. lief immer weiter bis man den Stecker zog und das 2. verweigerte jegliche Bewegung und kochte die Elkos ), das letzte von denen hielt dann wenigstens fast ein Jahr bevor es das Gehäuse in einen Kohleofen verwandelte und die Steckerleiste für den Hausmüll aufbereitete. Hochwertig ist nicht wirklich der Garant und ich bin auch kein Angsthase.
Jeder gibt für die Sache was er kann und alles zusammen im Topf ist das Ziel und am Ende hat man für was Gutes sein Opfer gebracht.


----------



## Hauwexis (11. Februar 2018)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Bei mir war das Netzteil ja das 3. in Folge. Die beiden zuerst hatten Probleme mit der Lüftersteuerung ( das 1. lief immer weiter bis man den Stecker zog und das 2. verweigerte jegliche Bewegung und kochte die Elkos ), das letzte von denen hielt dann wenigstens fast ein Jahr bevor es das Gehäuse in einen Kohleofen verwandelte und die Steckerleiste für den Hausmüll aufbereitete. Hochwertig ist nicht wirklich der Garant und ich bin auch kein Angsthase.
> Jeder gibt für die Sache was er kann und alles zusammen im Topf ist das Ziel und am Ende hat man für was Gutes sein Opfer gebracht.




Da musst du aber mit den Netzteilen eine Menge Pech gehabt haben. Sowas habe ich noch nie gehabt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Februar 2018)

Danach kam Enermax das hält beim Spezie noch immer ich musste es es nur abtreten und mir selbst ein Neues ordern. Das war nach 4 Monaten hin, alle Elkos platt. Seit dem ist die Pechsträhne aber vorbei ( klopf, klopf )


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. Februar 2018)

Waren das noch die ToPower?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Februar 2018)

Frag mich was leichteres das Ding nannte sich offizell : Enermax MODU 82+ 525


----------



## bastian123f (11. Februar 2018)

Der Moment, wenn der Client bei einer 120k WU crashed bei 90% 
Hoffentlich geht das nicht weiter so.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. Februar 2018)

Ich meinte die BW Bakterius, das EWT kenne ich, das steckt in nem Falter bei mir.


----------



## Hasestab (11. Februar 2018)

bastian123f schrieb:


> Der Moment, wenn der Client bei einer 120k WU crashed bei 90%
> Hoffentlich geht das nicht weiter so.



Ihr habt euer Oc nicht im Griff.!


----------



## bastian123f (11. Februar 2018)

Hasestab schrieb:


> Ihr habt euer Oc nicht im Griff.!



Alles auf Standard. Nix OC. Und die Karte läuft gerade auf 40 Grad


----------



## nfsgame (11. Februar 2018)

Hatte gestern auf meiner GTX1060/6 im Gamingrechner auch trotz Stock nen paar Abbrüche. Temps im grünen Bereich etc. Denke mal wer anders hat da teils seine WUs nicht im Griff zur Zeit . 
Besagter Rechner geht die nächste Zeit übrigens erstmal in seinen eigentlichen Zweck über - also so ~400.000PPD weniger von mir zwischendurch.


----------



## c00LsPoT (11. Februar 2018)

Mit OC ist ja auch nicht immer EIGENES OC gemeint. Viele Karten mit Hersteller-OC laufen sowas von an der Kotzgrenze oder sogar drüber... Da findet keine Selektion der GPUs statt. Manchmal ist es eben minimal zu viel.


----------



## cubanrice987 (11. Februar 2018)

Hatte das diese Woche auch irgendwann mal, System einfach abgeschmiert, hab 5 Anläufe und zig mal neu starten gebraucht bis er endlich wieder stabil lief, ist immer wieder nach n paar Minuten abgeschmiert. Gott sei Dank hat er keine einzige WU verworfen... Vorher null Ärger und jetzt hinterher läuft er auch schon wieder Ewigkeiten Problemlos, höchst seltsam wie ich finde.



c00LsPoT schrieb:


> Da findet keine Selektion der GPUs statt. Manchmal ist es eben minimal zu viel.



Hatte schon 2 mal das Glück so eine Karte erwischt zu haben, einmal war es eine R9 290 wo der Speichertakt in allen Lebenslagen zu hoch war und einmal eine R9 380 wo der Chiptakt zu hoch war, wobei sich das nur beim falten gezeigt hat, spielen lief ewig problemlos.


----------



## Stefan84 (11. Februar 2018)

Ich habe mein OC sehr wohl im Griff


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Februar 2018)

Ich hatte schon mehrfach Karten die andere Übertakter zum heulen brachte weil die diese Werte nicht erreichten. Wenn man den Übertaktungswahn mal genauer betrachtet und auf das Spiel bezieht ist die letzte Schippe eher selten ein brauchbarer Framegewinn. Man muss auch einfach Glück haben eine Karte zu erwischen die bei quasi allen Bauteilen eine Toleranz im Plusbereich besitzt. Dazu muss das Gehäuse wie auch die Belüftung passen. Ich halte es auch lieber mit ein paar Prozentpunkten Sicherheit zu ungunsten der Frames


----------



## bastian123f (12. Februar 2018)

Bei mir läuft die R9 380 (der Übeltäter) mit den Angaben von AMD. Die Fury läuft mit OC stabil und hat in der letzten Woche nur eine WU verworfen (kann ja mal in einer Woche passieren).  Habe jetzt bei der R9 380 die Option für kleine WUs eingestellt. Da hat sie keine bisher verworfen. 
Ist ja auch iwie logisch. Die kleine Karte soll die kleinen WUs machen. Und die Fury die großen.


----------



## brooker (12. Februar 2018)

Hasestab schrieb:


> Ihr habt euer Oc nicht im Griff.!



Lieber langsamer, aber sicher nach Hause! ... gilt nicht nur beim Falten


----------



## sonntagskind (12. Februar 2018)

Mal was ganz anderes:

Müssten die neuen RyzenCPUs mit Vega-Grafik nicht eigtl auch ganz gut performen? Damit einen Faltrechner mit zusätzlich 2Grakas ausrüsten, müsste ja recht effizient sein.  Also immer her mit den PPD zahlen, falls jemand son Ding mal in die Finger bekommt.


----------



## Olstyle (12. Februar 2018)

Die haben nur 8 Lanes, also so richtig viele zusätzliche GPUs gehen da auf jeden Fall nicht dran.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. Februar 2018)

Denke das könnte passieren


----------



## XeT (12. Februar 2018)

So Morgen geht das Paket an Brooker und am We werde ich immer mal ne WU falten. Ansonsten bin ich erstmal wieder aus dem Forum raus (ab und zu da), ist leider in anderen Forenbereichen einfach nur noch Fanboy-mist.


----------



## cubanrice987 (12. Februar 2018)

sonntagskind schrieb:


> Müssten die neuen RyzenCPUs mit Vega-Grafik nicht eigtl auch ganz gut performen?



Merkwürdig, irgendwie überkam mich diese Idee diese Woche auch schon mal... 



sonntagskind schrieb:


> Damit einen Faltrechner mit zusätzlich 2Grakas ausrüsten, müsste ja recht effizient sein.



Wie ja bereits gesagt wurde, werden die Dinger mit ziemlicher Sicherheit nicht mehr als 8 Lanes für Grafikkarten zur Verfügung stellen. Die 8 Lanes reichen aber dann hoffentlich für zumindest eine GTX 1180, so ein System könnte dann vermutlich tatsächlich sehr effizient sein.



sonntagskind schrieb:


> Also immer her mit den PPD zahlen, falls jemand son Ding mal in die Finger bekommt.



Das Teil hat definitiv meinen Spieltrieb geweckt, könnte also tatsächlich mal passieren das ich mir versehentlich mal einen bestelle, da findet sich schon irgendwo ein Platz für. Zur Not könnte Papa´s Rechner wohl mal n Upgrade gebrauchen. 
Werde ihn dann mal ne Woche falten lassen und die Tabelle entsprechend ergänzen, habs nämlich nun auch endlich mal auf die Reihe bekommen...


----------



## foldinghomealone (12. Februar 2018)

Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe dürften die Ryzen CPUs recht leistungsschwach sein. 
Und es ist fraglich ob man die integrierte Grafik für's Falten verwenden kann. Deshalb sehe ich es eher skeptisch.


----------



## Olstyle (12. Februar 2018)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Und es ist fraglich ob man die integrierte Grafik für's Falten verwenden kann.


Technisch sollte das kein Thema sein. Ob es viel Leistung bringt muss sich zeigen.


----------



## foldinghomealone (12. Februar 2018)

Bei den überhaupt am meisten verbreiteten GPUs - Intel's iGPUs - geht's schon mal nicht. 
Daher meine Befürchtung.


----------



## Nono15 (12. Februar 2018)

Ich denke, die CPU reicht völlig aus, zumindest um die GPU zu unterstützen (nicht zum CPU-Falten). Selbst wenn die interne GPU für´s falten nicht viel hergibt könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass sie immer noch effektiver als eine CPU faltet.
Zudem kann man ja immer noch via PCIE 3.0 x8 eine GraKa einbauen. 
Und wenn die interne Grafikeinheit nicht faltet (sondern nur die zusätzliche GraKa), kann man ohne jeglichen Leistungs- und Punkteverlust nebenher noch Videos schauen usw. 

Das einzige Problem bei den neuen APU´s ist, dass das Die leider auch nur mit WLP Kontakt zum Heatspreader hat - bei voller Belastung (alle Kerne samt interner GPU falten) ist vermutlich ne gute Kühlung notwendig (siehe auch AMD Ryzen 5 2400G und Ryzen 3 2200G im Test: Die ersten Ryzen-2000-Modelle kommen mit RX-Vega-Grafik )  Soll auch Modelle mit 35W geben.

Aber bei dem Preis und der generellen Leistung ist das mit der WLP aus meiner Sicht vertretbar - solange die neuen "reinen" Ryzen (ohne Grafikkern) der 2xxx-Serie weiterhin verlötet sind


----------



## c00LsPoT (12. Februar 2018)

Hauptsache sie taugen nicht zum Minen. Sonst werden APU's auch bald extrem teuer.^^ Sollte  sich aber schon durch die RAM-Anbindung erledigt haben.

EDIT: Bei ersten OC-Tests macht der 2400G 4.5GHz unter Luft und kann anscheinend bei diesem Takt mit einem 7700K gleichziehen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. Februar 2018)

Nice, für ne 170€ CPU mit besserer iGPU


----------



## c00LsPoT (12. Februar 2018)

Mal abwarten was so geht. Ne andere Seite spricht von schwierig zu kühlenden 4.2GHz (Kühler: Wraith Stealth) bei 1.375V . Bin echt gespannt.

Hey! Und morgen gibts Platz 10 zum Frühstück. Herzlichen Glückwunsch PCGH-Folding Team!


----------



## Doleo (12. Februar 2018)

Ich grübel ja schon länger über einen HTPC nach. Ev wirds ein Ryzen . Allerdings könnte das bissl dauern.


----------



## foldinghomealone (12. Februar 2018)

Ja, freu mich schon auf morgen früh. Und mehr als 5Mio WUs haben wir auch schon abgearbeitet. Weiter so


----------



## bastian123f (13. Februar 2018)

Aktuell haben wir noch 13 Mio Differenz. Aber das packen wir noch. Mal sehen, wie es im nächsten Update wird.


----------



## Hauwexis (13. Februar 2018)

Die packen wir schon. Sind ja eigentlich gar keine Gegner für uns


----------



## Gysi1901 (13. Februar 2018)

Es ist vollbracht! Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## binär-11110110111 (13. Februar 2018)

Gysi1901 schrieb:


> Es ist vollbracht! Herzlichen Glückwunsch!



Spitzen Leistung von *UNS allen* ! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (13. Februar 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So kanns weitergehen...


----------



## JayTea (13. Februar 2018)

Was will er uns sagen!? 
Laut Titel des Bildes, dass du 114 von den 0xa7 WU (während der Aktionswoche) hattest?


----------



## nfsgame (13. Februar 2018)

Nö, dass gute WUs reinkommen.


----------



## JayTea (13. Februar 2018)

Mist, da merke ich, dass ich schon zu lange raus bin aus dem GPU-Folding-Geschäft!


----------



## bastian123f (13. Februar 2018)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an alle. Der Platz 10 ist unser. Das ist einfach der HAMMER. Jetzt noch ein wenig den Vorsprung ausbauen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Februar 2018)

Habe mich ja noch 2 Tage rekrutieren lassen und spende alles für die Handbreit an Wasser unter dem Kiel


----------



## alexk94 (15. Februar 2018)

Jetzt macht sich der Mining-Boom auch noch bei der Forschung bemerkbar. Wenn das weiter so geht, wird es noch "spaßig" für solche Projekte.

Mining-Boom hat negative Auswirkungen auf Forschung - Notebookcheck.com News


----------



## cubanrice987 (15. Februar 2018)

Hoffen wir einfach mal dass sich an der Situation noch etwas ändert...


----------



## XeT (15. Februar 2018)

Mit f@h kann man. Ja auch geld verdienen und was gutes tun.


----------



## bastian123f (15. Februar 2018)

XeT schrieb:


> Mit f@h kann man. Ja auch geld verdienen: 1m ppd sind so 10€ am Tag bei 30cent/kWh
> 
> Also ohne Geiz kann man trotzdem trotzdem vom falten profitieren


Wo kann man das? Hätte ich potente Hardware, dann wäre es mal eine Überlegung wert. Muss wohl doch noch eine 980TI her, die zusammen mit der Fury faltet.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. Februar 2018)

Meint XeT eventuell Curecoin?


----------



## foldinghomealone (15. Februar 2018)

Vielleicht meint er die Stromproduzenten. Die können sich an mir eine goldene Nase verdienen...


----------



## Hasestab (15. Februar 2018)

Gute Frage

FoldingCoin (FLDC) Preis, Charts, Marktkapitalisierung und andere Messgrossen | CoinMarketCap


----------



## Babbavs (15. Februar 2018)

Oder die Hardware in Island aufstellen.


----------



## brooker (15. Februar 2018)

XeT schrieb:


> 1m ppd sind so 10€ am Tag bei 30cent/kWh



... diese Information kann nicht stimmen!


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. Februar 2018)

Die 1M ppd Karte dürfte wohl ne 1080Ti sein, die wohl etwa 250W benötigt?
Das ergibt 6kWh am Tag, also 1,80€ bei 30 Cent.

Man müsste also 11,80€ am Tag erzeugen, was meinem Wissen nach mit keinen Crypto geht, wenn man nur eine 1080Ti ein setzt.


----------



## XeT (15. Februar 2018)

Ich prüfe nochmal 

Hm da war ein Fehler im Calculator oder meine Finger zu dick für's Handy . Der hatte knapp den Factor 10 drin. Solange man Europa sein Strom bezieht kommt man mit Minis raus und kosten wie EEG hat bleibt man in Minus.  Ohne wären es 6€ im Monat mit einer 1080ti


----------



## Ramonx56 (16. Februar 2018)

Ja Curecoin lohnt sich um die Stromkosten wieder heraus zu holen. Aber nur bei sehr effizienter Hardware.
Reich wird man damit aber nicht. (Außer wenn der Kurs steigt)

@Faltwoche: Habe jetzt bis zum Kinderkrebstag durchgefaltet. 
War mir persönlich ganz wichtig. 
Denn einer der Gründe warum ich recht motiviert hier mit dabei bin, ist der Verlust eines sehr weit entfernten Verwandten, dem ich meine Rechenleistung widme. 
Hier mal ein Link zur offiziellen Spendenseite, die früher mal recht erfolgreich ins Leben gerufen wurde: Home
Ich hoffe, dass wir möglichst schnell in der Lage sein werden Krankheiten, wie Krebs und Alzheimer in den Griff zu bekommen, damit so etwas schlimmes nicht mehr passieren muss.
Werde aber trotzdem meine Falter so langsam wieder offline nehmen und nur sporadisch mitfalten, da mir momentan als Azubi das Geld für 24/7 - 2,5M PPD fehlt.


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Februar 2018)

Ramonx56 schrieb:


> Werde aber trotzdem meine Falter so langsam wieder offline nehmen und nur sporadisch mitfalten, da mir momentan als Azubi das Geld für 24/7 - 2,5M PPD fehlt.



Danke für deinen Beitrag und bis zum nächsten Mal


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. Februar 2018)

Statt Curecoin besser Folding plus Mining, wenn man da n bissel mit den Prios spielt, sollte das gehen.

Allerdings, das sollte einem Bewusst sein, sind Miner vor der steuer Unternehmer, und das muss man anmelden, ... das lohnt also auch nur, wenn die Kosten drum rum auch mit rein kommen.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (16. Februar 2018)

So hat's angefangen: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle: Rumpelkammer: PCGH Folding@Home-Thread


----------



## bastian123f (16. Februar 2018)

Ich habe heute früh auch auf "Finish" gedrückt. Ich habe mehr ereicht, als ich gedacht hätte. Ich bin mit 2 Mio ausgegangen. Gestern Abend habe ich die 5 Mio geknackt. 

Aber keine Angst. Die Fury darf hin und wieder aus dem Gaming-Stall raus und sich beim Folden auf der Wiese vergnügen.


----------



## Hauwexis (16. Februar 2018)

So muss das sein


----------



## Rarek (17. Februar 2018)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Statt Curecoin besser Folding plus Mining,  wenn man da n bissel mit den Prios spielt, sollte das gehen.
> 
> Allerdings, das sollte einem Bewusst sein, sind Miner vor der steuer  Unternehmer, und das muss man anmelden, ... das lohnt also auch nur,  wenn die Kosten drum rum auch mit rein kommen.



ich weiß zwar nicht, was man da anmelden soll, aber das ist eigentlich auch kein Thema für diesen Thread 
(denn  Kryptos sind kein anerkantes Geld und somit Steuerfrei, bis du sie in  Euro etc. umwechselst - erst dann fallen Steuern an... aber wer wechselt  seine Coins schon ein, wenn es nicht unbedingt notwendig ist? ich z.B.  zahle mit Bitcoin genauso wie mit Euro und habe auf meinem Ende bisher  keine einzige Steuer gesehen, welche fällig werden würde - allerdings  habe ich auch noch keinen Stromanbieter gesehen, welcher Coins annimt  )


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. Februar 2018)

Google mal nach steuer und Mining, da siehst du, was das FA da tut.


----------



## Rarek (17. Februar 2018)

in meinem Fall nichts, solange es unter 256€ bleibt, danach wird es als gewerblicheeinnahme beim Einkommen angerechnet -> ich zahle also doch steuern, wenn ich es denn mal hinkriegen würde über den Freibetrag zu kommen ^^ 
(und ein hoch auf Finanzverdreher, die man so spät nachts noch nerfen kann... )


----------



## Nono15 (18. Februar 2018)

Hallo Ihr fleißigen Falter,
ich hab da mal ne Frage bez. Netzteil-Power 
Folgendes:
Mein Ryzen-Gaming PC zieht um – vom Fractal Design R4 auf das R6, zusätzlich wird eine Hybrid-Wasserkühlung von Corsair (H115i pro RGB) verbaut und alles ein wenig in Farbe gestaltet (das wird mein Projekt für die nächsten Wochen - ich bastel gerne am PC, und warum nicht mal was dezentes für´s Auge machen - ich würde es dann auf alle Fälle Posten wenn es fertig ist).

Derzeit ist dort ja ein beQuiet! Dark Power pro 11 650W verbaut (siehe Signatur) , inkl.  3x 140mm-Lüfter und zusätzlichen 2x SATA-SSD´s.

Das R4 bekommt dann mein Linux-Faltrechner spendiert, das umgebaute alte Cooltek-Gehäuse käme dann weg.

Nun bin ich am Überlegen, ob ich in dem Fractal R4 das 1 Jahr alte, 650W-Netzteil drin lasse da ich ja jetzt schon unter Linux 2 GraKa´s betrieben habe (GTX1070 und GTX1050TI), und ich nicht ausschließen kann, dass evtl. irgendwann die GTX1050 TI durch eine andere GraKa mit Stromanschluss ersetzt wird. Somit wäre ich damit auf alle Fälle Save. Das alte NT von beQuiet! und PCGH (BQTF1-500W) hat mir während der letzten Faltwoche sehr treue Dienste im Falt-Rechner erwiesen, aber das wird ja auch nicht jünger und ist schon 5-6 Jahre alt.

Daher werde ich mir für den Gaming-PC ein neues NT Kaufen, vorzugsweise wieder ein beQuiet!, und bin am Grübeln, ob mir da die 550W-Variante ausreicht (DarkPower pro 11 550W), oder ich nochmal zur 650W-Variante greifen soll (DarkPower pro 11 650W). Zusätzlich käme ja dann noch die Corsair H115i pro RGB Hybrid-Kühlung für die CPU mit rein, inkl. 2 zusätzlicher 140mm-RGB-Lüfter.
Ein ähnliches oder baugleiches NT hätte auch den Vorteil, falls mir eines der beiden NT´s ausfällt kann ich kurzfristig die Netzteile tauschen ohne viel umbauen zu müssen (lediglich die 24PIN-Leitung ist nicht modular).

Wenn eine GraKa (und da ist und wird ja nur eine verbaut) zukünftig 250W ziehen sollte müsste ich doch immer noch genug Power-Reserve haben – was meint Ihr? 

Freu mich schon auf Eure Antworten.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. Februar 2018)

Hallo Nono,

zum einen hätten wir eigentlich ja den thread hier:
Allgemeiner Diskussionsthread zu Netzteilen

Allgemeiner Diskussionsthread zu Netzteilen

Und zum anderen ist, wenn ich das richtig sehe, das n 0815-Single-GPU-System, da reicht sogar das 450er E11


----------



## Nono15 (18. Februar 2018)

@Chris-W201-Fan:

Merci - danke für die Antwort 
Werd mir den Thread durchlesen


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Februar 2018)

Nimm das DarkPower pro 11 650W
Damit bist du auf der sicheren Seite - und es ist kaum teurer als das DarkPower pro 11 550W


----------



## binär-11110110111 (18. Februar 2018)

Und die GPU-Preise steigen weiter: Damals habe ich für meine GTX 1060 3GB ca. 200 Tacken bezahlt, heuer bekommen ich dafür "nur" eine 1050 Ti. Die 3GB hat inzwischen die 300€-Schallmauer durchbrochen.

Mining ...


----------



## brooker (18. Februar 2018)

... wer in irgendeine Form Hardware für einen Falter braucht, Netzteile, RAM, Boards, CPUs möchte bitte bevor er "Stromgeld" in die Hand nimmt, sich bei mir melden. Ich habe etliches auf Lager! Es lohnt sich 

Schaut Euch die Spendenliste an! http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...ht-hardware-fuer-24-7-folder.html#post8415337


----------



## JayTea (18. Februar 2018)

Was ist genau auf Lager aktuell? 
Die Liste im Startpost enthält auch alte Spenden!?


----------



## brooker (18. Februar 2018)

... alles was man braucht ist vorhanden. Fragt mich einfach. Ich möchte nicht noch ne Liste mit Hardware führen.


----------



## XeT (18. Februar 2018)

Ich glaub ich kenn einen Teil der Liste XD


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. Februar 2018)

Kommt bei Spendern natürlich vor


----------



## Ramonx56 (18. Februar 2018)

XeT schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich kenn einen Teil der Liste XD




Damit bist du nicht alleine.


----------



## Doleo (19. Februar 2018)

brooker schrieb:


> ... wer in irgendeine Form Hardware für einen Falter braucht, Netzteile, RAM, Boards, CPUs möchte bitte bevor er "Stromgeld" in die Hand nimmt, sich bei mir melden. Ich habe etliches auf Lager! Es lohnt sich
> 
> Schaut Euch die Spendenliste an! http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...ht-hardware-fuer-24-7-folder.html#post8415337



Gehts hier um Hardware wo man sich nachher dazu verpflichtet mit eben dieser dann 24/7 zu falten? Ich kann den Link leider nicht anklicken ("Keine Berechtigung")


----------



## Hasestab (19. Februar 2018)

Doleo schrieb:


> Gehts hier um Hardware wo man sich nachher dazu verpflichtet mit eben dieser dann 24/7 zu falten? Ich kann den Link leider nicht anklicken ("Keine Berechtigung")



Der Einsatz erfolgt ausschließlich zum Zwecke im Rahmen von Folding@home.


----------



## DOcean (19. Februar 2018)

Rarek schrieb:


> ich weiß zwar nicht, was man da anmelden soll, aber das ist eigentlich auch kein Thema für diesen Thread
> (denn  Kryptos sind kein anerkantes Geld und somit Steuerfrei, bis du sie in  Euro etc. umwechselst - erst dann fallen Steuern an... aber wer wechselt  seine Coins schon ein, wenn es nicht unbedingt notwendig ist? ich z.B.  zahle mit Bitcoin genauso wie mit Euro und habe auf meinem Ende bisher  keine einzige Steuer gesehen, welche fällig werden würde - allerdings  habe ich auch noch keinen Stromanbieter gesehen, welcher Coins annimt  )



Jein, siehe Richtig versteuern: Kryptogeld-Millionar, was nun? |
    heise online


> *Auch reiner Kryptogeldtausch steuerrelevant*
> 
> Hartnäckig  hält sich die Annahme, dass erst dann Steuern anfallen, wenn Euros auf  dem eigenen Bankkonto eingehen. Dabei ist bereits ein Tausch von einer  Währung in die andere Währung ein steuerrelevanter Vorgang. Wenn man  also beispielsweise erst Bitcoins kauft, um damit Iota zu kaufen, werden  die Bitcoins mit dem Tausch in Iota wieder verkauft. Dann muss der  Veräußerungsgewinn ermittelt werden, indem vom Wert der Bitcoins beim  Tausch in Iota (Veräußerungspreis) der Wert bei Anschaffung der Bitcoins  (Anschaffungskosten) abgezogen werden. Zusätzlich werden noch die  Werbungskosten abgezogen, also die Gebühren beim Handel auf den Börsen.
> Wenn der Kurs der Bitcoins also bis zum Tausch in Iota zugelegt hat,  muss man diesen Gewinn grundsätzlich versteuern, wenn man die Bitcoins  noch nicht ein Jahr lang gehalten hat. Es kann also sein, dass man nur  noch Kryptowährungen besitzt, trotzdem aber wegen steuerpflichtiger  Tauschgeschäfte Steuern zahlen muss. Die Steuern sind natürlich in Euro  zu zahlen – das Finanzamt akzeptiert keine Kryptowährungen als  Zahlungsmittel.
> Auch der Einkauf von Waren oder Dienstleistungen ist ein Tausch.  Sprich: Wenn man mit Bitcoins eine Pizza bestellt, tauscht man Bitcoins  gegen Ware und verkauft die Bitcoins damit. Ob darauf Steuern anfallen,  muss dann individuell geprüft werden.



so genug Offtopic


----------



## Doleo (19. Februar 2018)

Hasestab schrieb:


> Der Einsatz erfolgt ausschließlich zum Zwecke im Rahmen von Folding@home.



k, danke!


----------



## Olstyle (19. Februar 2018)

Ich muss dann auch mal beichten dass hier die vorerst letzten WUs beendet wurden (Wasser-Endtemperatur nach zwei Wochen: 34°C). Für den Dauerbetrieb ist mir das dann doch zu viel Strom.

Dafür hab ich gerade mal in den Originalthread geschaut. Schon interessant was da damals so für Themen aktuell waren: Erster SMP-Client, erster GPU-Client (ATI only), PS3 als Maß der Dinge (, Henry der dachte 1000Posts wären ein Problem für das Forum) usw.


----------



## Stefan84 (19. Februar 2018)

Auch meine 1080Ti knabbert jetzt erstmal an der letzten WU, dann gönne ich ihr erstmal wieder eine kleine Pause  Aber ihr wisst ja, so ganz weg war ich nie.


----------



## JayTea (19. Februar 2018)

Die nächste PN zur Alzheimer-Faltwoche im September wird kommen. Das garantiere ich euch!! 
Und dann freuen wir uns abermals über eure tatkräftige Unterstützung!


----------



## Bumblebee (19. Februar 2018)

JayTea schrieb:


> Die nächste PN zur Alzheimer-Faltwoche im September wird kommen. Das garantiere ich euch!!
> Und dann freuen wir uns abermals über eure tatkräftige Unterstützung!



.. genau so ist das


----------



## JeansOn (19. Februar 2018)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich muss dann auch mal beichten dass hier die vorerst letzten WUs beendet wurden (Wasser-Endtemperatur nach zwei Wochen: 34°C). Für den Dauerbetrieb ist mir das dann doch zu viel Strom.
> 
> Dafür hab ich gerade mal in den Originalthread geschaut. Schon interessant was da damals so für Themen aktuell waren: Erster SMP-Client, erster GPU-Client (ATI only), PS3 als Maß der Dinge (, Henry der dachte 1000Posts wären ein Problem für das Forum) usw.





Stefan84 schrieb:


> Auch meine 1080Ti knabbert jetzt erstmal an der  letzten WU, dann gönne ich ihr erstmal wieder eine kleine Pause  Aber ihr wisst ja, so ganz weg war ich nie.



Vorschlag:
Wir sollten eine Weekend-Faltbewegung gründen. 

Begründung:
Zum WE ist es schon ab Freitag hier merklich ruhiger. D. h. keiner daheim. Man muß ja auch noch ein paar RL-Anteile haben und Freunde Aug' in Aug' treffen.
Da könnten doch die Rechner ...


----------



## JayTea (21. Februar 2018)

Diesen Monat könnte tatsächlich eine 2 Mia. in der Teamstatistik auftauchen! 
Zuversichtlich ich bin!


----------



## Hauwexis (21. Februar 2018)

JeansOn schrieb:


> Vorschlag:
> Wir sollten eine Weekend-Faltbewegung gründen.
> 
> Begründung:
> ...




Das läuft bei mir bereits so 

Aber ich wäre dafür 

Zum Teufel mit den derzeitigen Preisen für Grafikkarte und Ram.
Ich habe schon seit Tagen das verlangen einen Falt Rechner zu bauen. Mich ärgert es nur das im Moment alles so Schweine teuer ist.  Sonst wäre ich schon bei der Zusammenstellung. Kennt ihr das? Wenn es einem unter den Nägeln brennt?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. Februar 2018)

Jo, geht mir bzgl. Ryzen aktuell so.

Da ich Gott sei Dank schon RAM und GPU hier habe, bremst mich eher das “fehlen“ der Ryzen 2000-CPUs


----------



## Doleo (21. Februar 2018)

Hauwexis schrieb:


> Das läuft bei mir bereits so
> 
> Aber ich wäre dafür
> 
> ...



Und wie ^^. Aber mir ists derweil ZU teuer. Zumindest für ein Upgrade...(graka oder 32 GB)


----------



## XeT (22. Februar 2018)

Hauwexis schrieb:


> Das läuft bei mir bereits so
> 
> Aber ich wäre dafür
> 
> ...



Na da kannst du dir hier ja aber Hilfe holen.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (22. Februar 2018)

*@Hauwexis: Nur keine falsche Scheu ...* 



brooker schrieb:


> ... wer in irgendeine Form Hardware für einen Falter braucht, Netzteile, RAM, Boards, CPUs möchte bitte bevor er "Stromgeld" in die Hand nimmt, sich bei mir melden. Ich habe etliches auf Lager! Es lohnt sich
> 
> Schaut Euch die Spendenliste an! http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...ht-hardware-fuer-24-7-folder.html#post8415337


----------



## brooker (22. Februar 2018)

... Board, Cpu, Kühler, Speicher, Netzteil ist vorhanden. Bspw h97m.

Eine Unterschrift, 5,99 und du bist für ein halbes Jahr dabei!


----------



## Hauwexis (22. Februar 2018)

brooker schrieb:


> ... Board, Cpu, Kühler, Speicher, Netzteil ist vorhanden. Bspw h97m.
> 
> Eine Unterschrift, 5,99 und du bist für ein halbes Jahr dabei!




Find ich gut das es das gibt.  

Dann stehe ich aber immer noch davor das ich keine Grafikkarten habe. Ich werde es mir mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen. Ich gehe zwar immer Pfleglich mit meinen Dingen um vor allem wenn sie mir nicht gehören, aber ich weiß nicht. Ich werde mal überlegen.  Für meinen Faltrechner habe ich mir schon im Kopf was zusammen gestellt. Dachte an ein Board das zwei Grafikkarten mit je 8 Lanes versorgen kann . Dementsprechend ein Netzteil das auch 4x 6+2 Pin PCiE Anschlüsse hat um allerlei Grafikkarten anschließen zu können. Damit könnte ich dann jede Karte nach Lust und Laune besorgen. Mein Ziel ist halt auch für später 2x 1080Ti zu besorgen also immer nach und nach die neuen Grafikkarten zu kaufen. Bisher hab ich es immer so gehandhabt das ich beim Erscheinen einer neuen Grafikkartenserie dann die Leistungsstarken der alten Serie gekauft habe. Das würde ich dann auch gerne für den Faltrechner machen. Würde einfach gerne massiv Falten. Das wäre dann ein stetiges Aufrüsten. So gesehen immer dann wenn neue Grafikkarten erscheinen. Dann hätte ich meinen Gaming Rechner nur zum zocken und der Faltrechner kann einfach nebenher laufen.

Die CPU muss ja nicht besonders Leistungsstark sein da sie nur die Grafikkarten versorgen muss. Ein Guter CPU Kühler drauf, 16GB Ram? Oder reichen dafür schon 8GB in Verbindung mit Windows 10?
Als Gehäuse würde ich wieder das Fractal Design Define R5 nehmen weil es einfach gut ist. Eine kleine SSD rein, fertig.

Was würdet ihr davon halten? Verbesserungsvorschläge?


----------



## JayTea (22. Februar 2018)

Nur zum GPU-Falten dürften 8 GByte RAM reichen.


----------



## cubanrice987 (22. Februar 2018)

Ambitioniertes Ziel würde ich sagen. Arbeitsspeicher sollten 8GB reichen. Zum Thema CPU hat brooker mal irgendwo geschrieben das die Leistung pro Kern dann irgendwie doch wichtig ist, dazu sollten sich dann aber die Profis mal äußern, genau so zu den 8PCIe Lanes, die werden für 2 1080Ti ja reichen, aber wie sieht es aus wenn die nächsten Generationen dann massiv an Leistung zulegen?


----------



## JayTea (22. Februar 2018)

Für nvidia-Karten brauch man auf jeden Fall mehr CPU-Leistung als für AMD-Karten. 1 Kern (nicht Thread!) pro GPU ist gut. Alles ab 4 GHz sollte top sein. Wenn es nur 3,8 sind, ists bestimmt auch nicht negativ.



cubanrice987 schrieb:


> [...] genau so zu den 8PCIe Lanes, die werden für 2 1080Ti ja reichen, aber wie sieht es aus wenn die nächsten Generationen dann massiv an Leistung zulegen?


Darauf bin ich auch gespannt!
Um eine Voraussage zu treffen, könnte jemand seine 1080Ti mal mit nur x8 anbinden und bei ein paar WU mit GPU-Z die Auslastung des Bus-Interface' checken!


----------



## JeansOn (22. Februar 2018)

JeansOn schrieb:


> Vorschlag:
> Wir sollten eine Weekend-Faltbewegung gründen.
> 
> Begründung:
> ...






Hauwexis schrieb:


> Das läuft bei mir bereits so
> 
> Aber ich wäre dafür
> ...



Uiii, interessant. 
Bevor man sich Mühe macht, erst mal nachdenken, ob es sich auch lohnt. Durch unseren Faltevent haben wir uns die ganze EOC-Team-Statistik "versaut"  
und können nicht nachsehen, ob sich das WE schwächer zeigt, in der PPD-Ausbeute.
Die Stammfalter sind ja auf jeden Fall überwiegend an Board.

Um was geht es also?
Es geht um die, ... ich sage mal um die "Unentschlossenen", die Eventfalter. Also um die, die sagen: "Für 24 oder 48 Stunden mache ich das"
48 Stunden sind 2 Tage, 2 Chancen, aufzutrumpfen. Schön, wenn eine klappt. (Wettrennen mit sich selber ^^ ist ja nicht so, als hätten wir keine Phantasie )
Jeder kann, ohne daß wer Arbeit hat, pünktlich in der TEAM-Statistik den Erfolg/Mißerfolg nachsehen.
Wir könnten das dann "Weekend fix" nennen. ---> Fester Termin für Rechner, die sonst eher sillstehen.
 
Es geht darum, ein ZIEL zu formulieren. 
Z. B.  Ein Samstag/Sonntag soll der beste PPD-Tag in der Woche/des Monats werden, oder so.
Das soll als Versuch auf den März beschränkt sein. Die Beschränkung ist erstmal wichtig, ein knappes Gut ist eher hochpreisig
Man könnte als Bedingung weiter formulieren, daß ein Aufruf wie zu den Faltevents 2x im Jahr nicht erlaubt ist. Man will sich ja nichts kaputtmachen. Nur Mundpropaganda á la Rumpelkammer oder Extrathread gilt, oder so ähnlich.

Selbstbewußter Ausblick:
Könnte sowas als DAUEREVENT etabliert werden, das lange halbe Jahr bis zum September zu überbrücken? 

Bevor mir noch mehr dazu einfällt: Hat diese Idee überhaupt eine Chance?


----------



## Hasestab (22. Februar 2018)

Meine Ti läuft schon die ganze zeit ×8 auf dem Ryzen. Um einen Unterschied zu Checken  müsste ich die normale 1080 mal1-2 Tage pausieren. 
Würde mir auch interessieren.... Bei den ganz großen P11432 spuckt sie knapp über 1.5 Mio aus.
Gruss


----------



## foldinghomealone (23. Februar 2018)

Zum GPU-Falten reichen die Mindestanforderungen des Betriebssystems. Mit 4GB ist man auf der sicheren Seite.

Zur PCI-Anbindung habe ich mal einen Vergleich gefahren. Leider konnte ich x1 nicht testen:
PCIe-Bus Geschwindigkeit Vergleich
x16 oder x8 macht keinen Unterschied; x4 macht nur noch 80%

Ich sehe dass Faltevents v.A. im Sommer eher auf geringe Anteilnahme stoßen werden. 
Mir persönlich sind 2 Faltevents pro Jahr auch zu wenig. Ich bin schon wieder ganz geil, kaum ist einer vorbei... Aber ich sehe keine realistische Chance, einen Faltevent im Sommer zu etablieren.
Und WE-Faltevents sehe ich persönlich als sinnlos. V.A. habe ich am WE eher mal Zeit zum Zocken und dann gönne ich mir das auch. Anders ist es während einer Faltwoche. Da benutze ich den Computer nur zum Falten . Da werden alle Zocker-Gelüste dem Faltevent untergeordnet. Auch versuche ich, von Kumpels und bekannten noch schnelle HW zu aktivieren. Der Aufwand ist für ein WE-Faltevent (noch dazu, wenn es ein regelmäßig stattfindenes sein soll) viel zu groß


----------



## XeT (23. Februar 2018)

Brooker vll sollte ich dir noch paar Rollen des UV-Klebe Band schicken XD da sind die Leute noch motivierter sich Sachen von dir schicken zu lassen.


----------



## brooker (23. Februar 2018)

... besser nicht, sonst kommen die Pakete noch weg. 

So wie sich das anhört, könnte dein MSI Z87 zum Einsatz kommen. Die Cpu passt auch. Schade nur, dass keine GPUs verfügbar sind. So steht die Hardware lange rum, statt zu falten.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. Februar 2018)

@brooker:
Bei mir liegt noch ein neuer, unbenutzter 480er Radi rum.

Falls du für das FoPoSa willst, PN aber sei gewarnt > so wie ich das sehe sind die Wasserrohre zwischen den Lamellen aus Alu > Guter Korrosionsschutz Pflicht!


----------



## nfsgame (23. Februar 2018)

JayTea schrieb:


> Nur zum GPU-Falten dürften 8 GByte RAM reichen.


Hier stecken 3GB RAM in einem Rechner, der GTX1070 (x16), GTX1050Ti (x16) und K620 (x4) versorgt. Unter Server 2012R2 sind immer noch rund 1,2GB frei... Mit einem Linux bekommste das auch noch sparsamer hin - bin ich aber ehrlich gesagt bisher zu faul gewesen.


----------



## Falco (23. Februar 2018)

nfsgame@ : wie viel PPD's bekommst du denn überhaupt mit deiner K620? 

VG


----------



## XeT (23. Februar 2018)

Die 760 ist einfach zu gammelig, wobei die derzeit wahrscheinlich für gutes geld gehen würde XD


----------



## JayTea (23. Februar 2018)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Zur PCI-Anbindung habe ich mal einen Vergleich gefahren. Leider konnte ich x1 nicht testen:
> PCIe-Bus Geschwindigkeit Vergleich
> x16 oder x8 macht keinen Unterschied; x4 macht nur noch 80%



Dein Test ist ne super Sache.
Was mich aber mindestens genauso sehr interessiert, ob bei PCIe 3.0 x8 und einer 1080Ti die Auslastung des Bus' eher bei 95% oder eher bei 65% liegt?! 
Das wäre im Hinblick auf Ampere und die zur Zeit übliche, maximale Anbindung mit PCIe x8/x8 ganz nett zu wissen.


----------



## foldinghomealone (23. Februar 2018)

Falls du "Bus Interface Load" von GPU-Z meinst, dann ist sie bei 55% bei einer 1080 Ti x8 sowohl bei p94xx und p11xxx WUs


----------



## JayTea (23. Februar 2018)

Besten Dank! 
Demnach erwarte ich auch bei der kommenden Generation keine Limitierung der Bus-Bandbreite unter PCIe 3.0 x8.


----------



## foldinghomealone (23. Februar 2018)

Um sicherzugehen, dass man mit diesem Wert eine Limitierung über den Bus ableiten kann, bräuchte man den Vergleichswert von x4. 

Kann ich nächste Woche hoffentlich mal nachliefern.


----------



## Hasestab (23. Februar 2018)

Auf die 55% komm ich im Leben nicht. 

Laut meinen Notizen max Bus 46% mit ner P11431 (17805). GPU  ist dort bei 94% gewesen.  PPD 1. 278.XXX

Dann gibt's immo noch Wu,s wie P11432 (23407).
Bus 28-29 % Gpu 95%.  PPD 1.577.XXX.

Also die Materie scheint sehr komplex  zusein. 

Gruss


----------



## foldinghomealone (23. Februar 2018)

Mit welcher Anbindung? PCIe 3.0 x16 oder x8? Windows oder Linux?


----------



## Hasestab (24. Februar 2018)

Alles unter Win10 . 3.0 ×8.
Ich habe aber generell nicht so einen hohen Bus Load höher als 50%.

Bin seid gestern bis Sonntag unter ×16 am dokumentieren. 
Interessiert  mich auch.

Gruss


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Februar 2018)

Meine Werte (mit Ryzen 1700):

1080Ti auf PCI-E 3.0 x8 ==> Busload 47-52%


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. Februar 2018)

XeT schrieb:


> Die 760 ist einfach zu gammelig, wobei die derzeit wahrscheinlich für gutes geld gehen würde XD



eher nein, denn Kepler ist schlicht nirgendwo gesucht, und selbst Gamer zahlen bei dem alter und der Leistung keine Unsummen.
Oder meinst du, dass du vielleicht 10€ mehr bekommst als noch vor 4-6 Monaten? das könnte sein, aber das ist ja keine Summe, die sich lohnt drüber zu reden.


----------



## foldinghomealone (25. Februar 2018)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Um sicherzugehen, dass man mit diesem Wert eine Limitierung über den Bus ableiten kann, bräuchte man den Vergleichswert von x4.
> Kann ich nächste Woche hoffentlich mal nachliefern.



Mir scheint, als ob die Busnutzung kein Wert ist, mit dem man die Limitierung über den Bus ableiten kann. 

Ich habe bei 3.0x4 folgende Bus-Auslastung:
p13xxx   52-58%
p94xx     55%

Das unterscheidet sich nicht ggü. x8.


----------



## nfsgame (26. Februar 2018)

Falco schrieb:


> nfsgame@ : wie viel PPD's bekommst du denn überhaupt mit deiner K620?
> 
> VG


Zwischen 32.000 und 40.000 PPD. Ist halt da, zieht fast keinen Saft, also Attacke.


----------



## JayTea (26. Februar 2018)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> [...] Mir scheint, als ob die Busnutzung kein Wert ist, mit dem man die Limitierung über den Bus ableiten kann. [...]


Hmm, blöd. Die PPD waren entsprechend deiner vorherigen Tests dabei aber auch wieder eingebrochen?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (26. Februar 2018)

naja, selbst wenn nicht, wenn ich die Lanezahl ändere müsste sich der Prozentwert ja auch ändern.


----------



## foldinghomealone (26. Februar 2018)

Die Leistung liegt bei x8 auf x4 bei den vorher schon ermittelten 80%. 
Wieso der Wert sich nicht ändert, weiß ich nicht. Evtl. sind die Datenraten auch bei x4 ausreichend, aber andere Dinge wie Latenzen o.Ä. begrenzen bei x4 mehr...


----------



## Mr.Knister (27. Februar 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der letzte Sticker klebt. Endlich


----------



## Nono15 (27. Februar 2018)

Ich auch will 

Mal schauen, ob ich den aus dem jpg-file, das ich davon hab, mir welche basteln lassen kann - auch ein paar kleiner für´s Smartphone, und als Kennzeichnung für meine Werkzeug- und Reisekoffer


----------



## blaubär (28. Februar 2018)

Bekomme im nacl (Folding@home Chrome Client) keine Projekte zugewiesen. Klappt das bei euch auch nicht oder liegts an mir?

EDIT: Jetzt nach einigen Anläufen hat es geklappt!


----------



## JayTea (28. Februar 2018)

Die 2 Mia. haben wir diesen Monat tatsächlich gepackt!!


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Februar 2018)

JayTea schrieb:


> Die 2 Mia. haben wir diesen Monat tatsächlich gepackt!!



Ja, haben wir - und ich freue mich schon darauf morgen zu gratsen


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (28. Februar 2018)

ist die offizielle Schreibweise nicht 2Mrd.?


----------



## JayTea (28. Februar 2018)

Wikipedia says:


> Das Wort Milliarde (Abkürzung: Mrd., Md. und Mia.) ist das Zahlwort für die Zahl 1.000.000.000 = 10^9.


----------



## ebastler (28. Februar 2018)

Hab mal geschaut wie weit mein neues Kärtchen bei stock Spannung und BIOS stabil kommt, aktuellster WHQL Treiber. Wirkt eigentlich recht solide auf mich.
Ich trau mich aktuell nicht höher, vielleicht würde auch mehr laufen XD
Hart wie viel mehr PPD das Ding im Vergleich zu meiner alten Hawaii raushaut...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Februar 2018)

... gibst ihr ja auch ordentlich die Zügel


----------



## ebastler (28. Februar 2018)

Bin auf Standardspannung (+0 mV)im Stock BIOS 
Die Karte hätte auch einen Ln2 BIOS switch...


----------



## brooker (28. Februar 2018)

ebastler schrieb:


> Bin auf Standardspannung (+0 mV)im Stock BIOS
> Die Karte hätte auch einen Ln2 BIOS switch...



Schön anzuschauen! Lieber auf Sicherheit falten und keine Ausfälle produzieren! Ist doch so schon top!


----------



## ebastler (28. Februar 2018)

Ich falte sowieso nur wenig, mir ist der Strom so schon zu teuer (könnte sich ggf ab Herbst ändern wenn ich ne fixe Stelle hab), aber aktuell ist es wieder arschkalt weil die Heizung unserer Bude mit den -10 bis -20° draußen nicht klarkommt... Ehe ich friere, zahl ich mehr Strom und ehe ich Mine mach ich was Sinnvolles


----------



## brooker (28. Februar 2018)

... genau das habe ich auch gerade gemacht. Eine Rx570 sorgt für ein wenig Wärme in meiner Werkstatt und tut was Gutes für die Wissenschaft 

Leute, nehmt keine Heizlüfter für Eure Keller und Garagen, sondern aktiviert alte Rechner und lasst diese Falten!


----------



## nfsgame (1. März 2018)

Naja, Effizienz is dann aber auch was anderes - wenn auch effizienter als ein Heizlüfter...


----------



## ebastler (1. März 2018)

100% vom Strom wird in Wärme umgewandelt, daher genau gleich effizient/ineffizient wie jede andere elektrische Heizung. Nur macht man nebenbei noch was Sinnvolles.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (3. März 2018)

Auch wenn ich mir die neue NVIDIA Titan V Grafikkarte 12 GB HBM2 für schlappe 3699 Euro nie leisten kann, würden mich dennoch aus reiner Neugierde die PPD mal interessieren - gibt's da schon Werte (bei der Konkurrenz) ?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. März 2018)

Frag mal die Redaktion, die haben eine da.


----------



## foldinghomealone (3. März 2018)

Die Angaben variieren deutlich: Von gleicher Performance wie eine 1080 Ti bei deutlich niedrigerem Verbrauch bis zu 1,7Mio PPD für p94xx und 2,2Mio PPD für p11xxx
Imgur: The magic of the Internet

K.A. was abschließend richtig ist.

Hab auch noch einen Artikel über FAH-Bench gefunden. 
Single Precision ist ähnlich wie bei einer Txp und Double Precision ist sie mit Abstand die schnellste Karte. Wobei FAH ja hauptsächlich SP nutzt.
NVIDIA TITAN V Review Part 2: Compute Performance | Workstation Applications and Cryptocurrency Mining


----------



## brooker (3. März 2018)

... also ich finde,  dass die Redaktion dem, in einem zwei Wochen dauernden Test, auf den Grund gehen sollte. Wenn keine Zeit dafür ist, übernehme ich das gern mit nem YT Video als Abschluss.


----------



## foldinghomealone (4. März 2018)

Dann schreibt die Redaktion doch mal an, ob die einen solchen Test mal durchführen können.


----------



## brooker (4. März 2018)

... Anfrage ist raus!


----------



## bastian123f (5. März 2018)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich mir die neue NVIDIA Titan V Grafikkarte 12 GB HBM2 für schlappe 3699 Euro nie leisten kann, würden mich dennoch aus reiner Neugierde die PPD mal interessieren - gibt's da schon Werte (bei der Konkurrenz) ?


Ich habe bisher nur das gefunden: Folding Forum • View topic - Nvidia Titan V

Wäre sehr schön von der Redaktion, wenn die es mal testen könnten.  Dann hätten wir auf jeden Fall seriöse Ergebnisse.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (5. März 2018)

Wer hat auch Probleme 



Spoiler



09:24:05:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.45:80': Empty work server assignment09:24:05:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.35:80
09:24:06:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '171.64.65.35:80': Empty work server assignment
09:24:06:ERROR:WU00:FS00:Exception: Could not get an assignment
09:24:06:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:80
09:24:07:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.45:80': Empty work server assignment
09:24:07:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.35:80
09:24:08:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '171.64.65.35:80': Empty work server assignment
09:24:08:ERROR:WU00:FS00:Exception: Could not get an assignment
09:25:06:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:80
09:25:08:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.45:80': Empty work server assignment
09:25:08:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.35:80
09:25:08:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '171.64.65.35:80': Empty work server assignment
09:25:08:ERROR:WU00:FS00:Exception: Could not get an assignment
09:26:44:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:80
09:26:44:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.45:80': Empty work server assignment
09:26:44:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.35:80
09:26:45:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '171.64.65.35:80': Empty work server assignment
09:26:45:ERROR:WU00:FS00:Exception: Could not get an assignment
09:29:21:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:80
09:29:22:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.45:80': Empty work server assignment
09:29:22:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.35:80
09:29:22:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '171.64.65.35:80': Empty work server assignment
09:29:22:ERROR:WU00:FS00:Exception: Could not get an assignment
09:33:35:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:80
09:33:36:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.45:80': Empty work server assignment
09:33:36:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.35:80
09:33:37:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '171.64.65.35:80': Empty work server assignment
09:33:37:ERROR:WU00:FS00:Exception: Could not get an assignment



Infos: Folding Forum • View topic - Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.45:80': Empty work


----------



## brooker (5. März 2018)

... Thilo hätte gern geholfen, aber leider ist die Gpu schon nicht mehr bei Pcgh. Schade!


----------



## foldinghomealone (5. März 2018)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Wer hat auch Probleme
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alles weggefaltet...

Wenn ich mir die Ausbeute der ersten drei Stunden des Teams ansehe (nur >3Mio Punkte), dann nehme ich an, dass jeder Probleme hat.
Evtl. hilft client-type = advanced wie im FF beschrieben.


----------



## nfsgame (5. März 2018)

Bei mir liegen auch eine GTX1060/6, GTX1070 und GTX 1060/3 aufm trockenen. Die 1080 hat vorhin komischerweise was bekommen...


----------



## Hasestab (5. März 2018)

Bei mir auch Teilweise. Eine konnte ich mit Pause und Folt zum Download bewegen. Die andere mag nich nicht.


----------



## JayTea (5. März 2018)

Zwar bekomme ich CPU-WU rein aber das Hochladen macht Probleme!


----------



## mattinator (5. März 2018)

Irgendwie haben sie es jetzt total vermasselt. Bei mir versucht der Client ein fertiges GPU-Projekt zum Workserver 155.247.166.219 hochzuladen, der lt. Server-Stats (Server Status for Folding@home) ein SMP-Server und außerdem offline ist. Als ob das noch nicht reicht, will der Client vom selben SMP-Workserver ein neues GPU-Projekt.


----------



## nfsgame (5. März 2018)

```
16:17:52:WU04:FS03:Sending unit results: id:04 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:11432 run:2 clone:814 gen:63 core:0x21 unit:0x000000538ca304e85a5a6cb0b2ea6fc3
16:17:52:WU04:FS03:Uploading 16.51MiB to 140.163.4.232
16:17:52:WU04:FS03:Connecting to 140.163.4.232:8080
[U]16:18:12:WU04:FS03:Upload 0.76%[/U]
16:18:12:WARNING:WU04:FS03:Exception: Failed to send results to work server: Transfer failed
```

Wow. 


Zwischenzeitlich stand bis auf die GTX1080 und die Quadros alles nicht-SMP... Das wird uncool heute... Jetzt läuft bis auf eine 1050Ti alles wieder - nur los werde ich noch nix.


----------



## JayTea (5. März 2018)

Herjee, das klingt alles nicht gut.
Meine WU wurde inzwischen hochgeladen. Leider bloß mit nur noch 1360 Punkten anstatt >2k...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. März 2018)

Bei mir dauerte der Spuck rund 75min lang, aber jetzt läufts wieder problemlos.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. März 2018)

brooker schrieb:


> ... Thilo hätte gern geholfen, aber leider ist die Gpu schon nicht mehr bei Pcgh. Schade!



hm, hätte ich mri auch denken können, wenn der Test der GPU schon im Heft ist


----------



## brooker (5. März 2018)

... ich brauche mal Eure Unterstützung bei einer technischen Lösung.

Ich takte meine 1060 mit dem aktuellen Afterburner und möchte per batch Datei AB dazu bringen unterschiedliche Profile zu haben. Bspw, ab 10:00 täglich Profil 1, ab 18:00 Profil 2 und ab 22:00 Profil 3. Hintergrund sind zeitlich unterschiedliche Stromkosten.
Hat einer ne Idee wie das realisiert werden könnte. Wenn ja, am Besten gleich nen Fred aufmachen damit das hier nicht untergeht.
Danke.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. März 2018)

5 Minuten Google

MSI Afterburner preset switch automation


----------



## foldinghomealone (5. März 2018)

Wollt ich auch grade empfehlen. Eine Batch-Datei schreiben mit folgendem Inhalt:

start "" "C:\Program Files (x86)\MSI Afterburner\MSIAfterburner.exe" -Profile5

Das Problem ist nur, dass Win10 immer unterbricht und beim Programmstart erst abfrägt, ob das Programm Änderungen durchführen darf. 
Das kann man aber abstellen. Starte folgendes Programm im Suchfenster:

wscui.cpl 

Dann "Einstellung der Benutzerkontensteuerung ändern". 
Ob dann dein Rechner noch sicher genug ist, musst du selbst entscheiden...

Edit:
Um die folgenden Posts zusammenzufassen: Man kann man auch die Batch-Datei im Taskplaner starten mit Adminrechten ("Mit höchsten Berechtigungen ausführen"), dann wird nicht nachgefragt.
Danke Matt und Chris


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. März 2018)

Kann man Batchdateien nicht als Admin ausführen? Dann dürfte die Rückfrage nicht kommen. Oder macht der das wegen AB?


----------



## mattinator (6. März 2018)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Kann man Batchdateien nicht als Admin ausführen? Dann dürfte die Rückfrage nicht kommen. Oder macht der das wegen AB?



Im Taskplaner Job erstellen mit Administrator-Rechten. Solange keine Netzwerk-Resourcen im Task verwendet werden, sollte das ohne Probleme funktionieren.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. März 2018)

So wäre ich jetzt vorgegangen


----------



## foldinghomealone (6. März 2018)

Bei mir funktioniert es nicht, wenn ich es als Admin ausführe. Es wird trotzdem gefragt.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. März 2018)

auch im taskplaner?

bei manuellem start ist mir das durchaus klar.


----------



## foldinghomealone (6. März 2018)

Ok, danke. Wieder was dazugelernt...


----------



## nfsgame (6. März 2018)

```
16:13:14:WU02:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: READY gpu:0:GP107GL [xxx] from 155.247.166.219
16:13:14:WU02:FS01:Connecting to 155.247.166.219:8080
16:13:16:WU02:FS01:Downloading 178.64KiB
16:13:18:WU02:FS01:Download complete
16:13:18:WU02:FS01:Received Unit: id:02 state:DOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:13742 run:135 clone:22 gen:19 core:0xa7
```

Sehr interessant... Mit den neuen Quadros scheinen sie es noch nicht zu haben...


----------



## brooker (6. März 2018)

... danke für die Hilfe! Zeit ist knapp.


----------



## JayTea (8. März 2018)

Transport gefällig? 

Aller Voraussicht nach fahre ich im Juli übers Wochenende mit dem Zug von Deutschland in die Schweiz und zurück.
Bietet es sich da an, für jemanden von euch Hardware auszutauschen (so das sie nicht über den Postweg versendet werden muss) oder wie ist das in dem Fall mit Zoll und Gebühren?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. März 2018)

@JayTea:
Ich meinte der zollfreie Betrag sei momentan Deutschland wie auch Schweiz durch den aktuellen Wechselkurs rund 250 Euro > wenn du drüber bist zahlst du Zoll.

Gilt übrigens pro Person (2 Personen = 500 Euro, 3 = 750 Euro usw.) aber Achtung:
Egal wieviel ihre seit, sobald einer der Gegenstände was bei GPU relativ schnell der Fall ist über 250Euro wert ist, wird er wieder zollabgabepflichtig.


----------



## Bumblebee (9. März 2018)

JayTea schrieb:


> Transport gefällig?
> 
> Aller Voraussicht nach fahre ich im Juli übers Wochenende mit dem Zug von Deutschland in die Schweiz und zurück.



... ich komm auf dich zurück - möglicherweise


----------



## arcDaniel (9. März 2018)

Ich zu eurem Team für diesen Monat gewechselt. EVGA hat ihre geforderten Punkte für die Bucks nicht erhöht, somit kann ich realtiv einfach und schnell die 10 pro Monat erhalten.

Da ich es im Moment nicht eilig habe eine neue GPU zu kaufen, die Vega64 ist eigentlich sehr gut dabei und durch die wiederentdeckte Liebe für Nintendo Spiele, wird der PC hierfür eh wenig genutzt. So werde ich mindestens noch ein Jahr warten und dann wird es wieder eine Nvidia, welche mich dann 250Euro weniger kosten wird 

Habt ihr euch eigentlich schon gefragt, wenn Nvidia in Zukunft mit zwei Architekturen die Bereicht trennt, nehmen wir mal die Gerüchte, Ampere für den Pro-Bereich und Turing für die Gamer, welche Architektur geeigneter für Falten sein wird. 

Könnte für einen Gelegenheitsgamer und Falter eine Ampere interessanter sein (wenn man das Geld ausgeben möchte)... Natürlich komme ich hier in eine Zwickmühle, da EVGA z.b. nur Gamer-Karten verkauft und die Prosumer  wie die Titan Volte nur über Nvidia selbst zu haben sind. Dann ist mein erarbeiteter Rabat um sonst.


----------



## Bumblebee (9. März 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Habt ihr euch eigentlich schon gefragt, wenn Nvidia in Zukunft mit zwei Architekturen die Bereicht trennt, nehmen wir mal die Gerüchte, Ampere für den Pro-Bereich und Turing für die Gamer, welche Architektur geeigneter für Falten sein wird.
> 
> Könnte für einen Gelegenheitsgamer und Falter eine Ampere interessanter sein (wenn man das Geld ausgeben möchte)...



Diese Gedanken beschäftigen mich tatsächlich seit der Nachricht


----------



## JayTea (9. März 2018)

@Alex: okay, danke für die Infos.
Aber wie sieht das denn realistisch betrachtet aus: es geht ja kein Beamter durch den Zug und kontrolliert das Gepäck? Es wird höchstens gefragt? 
Beim postalischen Weg kann ich mir eher vorstellen, dass das nachgehalten und Sendungen überprüft werden.

@BB: Gerne. Je nachdem was ansteht, habe ich auch eine private Adresse in der Schweiz, über die man etwas laufen lassen kann.


----------



## brooker (9. März 2018)

@Daniel: wildes Thema, ich habe da aber gerade die Devise - ran kommen lassen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. März 2018)

JayTea schrieb:


> @Alex: okay, danke für die Infos.
> Aber wie sieht das denn realistisch betrachtet aus: es geht ja kein Beamter durch den Zug und kontrolliert das Gepäck?


Wenn du Pech hast passiert genau das > ich selber kenne drei verschiedene Personen persönlich dennen genau das passiert ist. 

Da sie in Deutschland eingereist sind, war es im übrigen der deutsche Zoll der kontrolliert hat.


Ps.:
Ganz schön nervig das die Unterstützung von Tapatalk eingestellt wurde.


----------



## JayTea (9. März 2018)

Oha! Hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht aber gut, so hats seine Richtigkeit.

Hm, warum das? So lang gibts das doch noch gar nicht, dachte ich!?


----------



## kampfschaaaf (9. März 2018)

Hai, für alle Kurzentschlossenen gibt es hier ne GTX1070 neu für 419€
Plexcom - Hardware for You - ZOTAC GeForce GTX 1070 Mini - Grafikkarten

ist zwar ne Mini, aber auf Effizienz getrimmt sein, kann ja nix schaden. Ich finde keinen Haken! Hab mal eine gekauft. Alle anderen GTX1070 beginnen ja bei 600€. Da fand ich das schon super.
Oder gibt es doch einen Haken?


----------



## JayTea (9. März 2018)

Nö, ich auch nicht. Zumindest 1920 CUDA-Cores. Takt muss man dann sehen was möglich ist...je nach Temperatur.


----------



## kampfschaaaf (9. März 2018)

Die hat lediglich keine Backplate, kleines PCB und ein 150W Powerlimit. Ansonsten ist das eine "echte" GTX1070.  Bin mal gespannt, wann und ob die kommt. 200€ unter dem Alternatepreis ist schon ein Hammer


----------



## brooker (9. März 2018)

... die Minis sind ok. Nur die Lüfter haben machmal Probleme. Bekomme demnächst von Zotac Deutschland Ersatzteile.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. März 2018)

JayTea schrieb:


> Hm, warum das? So lang gibts das doch noch gar nicht, dachte ich!?


Ich hatte die Frage mal im Android-Stammtisch-Thread gestellt weil ich zuerst dachte es liege an meinen neues Smartphone (*** ANDROID-Stammtisch ***) und hab dann folgende zwei Antworten erhalten:


moe schrieb:


> Der Tapatalk Support fürs PCGHX Forum wurde leider  von Seiten Computec eingestellt. Weiß nicht mehr genau, warum, aber in  den News findest du dazu mehr.
> Heißt im Endeffekt PCGHX und Tapatalk wird in Zukunft nicht zusammen funktionieren.





Olstyle schrieb:


> Tapatalk hält sich aktuell nicht an die  EU-Richtlinien zum Datenschutz. Sollten aber tatsächlich alle großen  europäischen Foren sich darüber Gedanken machen und es deswegen  rausschmeißen stehen die Chancen garnicht so schlecht dass Tapatalk das  ändert und dann bekommen wir das hier wohl auch wieder.


Kurzfassung für uns User aktuell bis Tapatalk sich an die EU-Richtlinen hält


----------



## brooker (9. März 2018)

... update FoPaSa: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...h-folding-partnerschaften-10.html#post9283816


----------



## kampfschaaaf (10. März 2018)

Die Kohlen kamen heute morgen zurück. Lagerbestandsfehler bei Plexcom.
Schade, aber irgendwie abzusehen.


----------



## JayTea (10. März 2018)

@Alex: hmpf, Mist! 
@faltschaaaf: uargh, auch Mist!


----------



## foldinghomealone (11. März 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Habt ihr euch eigentlich schon gefragt, wenn Nvidia in Zukunft mit zwei Architekturen die Bereicht trennt, nehmen wir mal die Gerüchte, Ampere für den Pro-Bereich und Turing für die Gamer, welche Architektur geeigneter für Falten sein wird.



Wenn man den Preisunterschied zwischen Pro und Gaming-Bereich sieht, denke ich, dass in Naher Zukunft weiterhin der Gamingbereich wesentlich interessanter bleibt. 
Beispiel V100 vs. 1080 Ti: mindestens dreifacher Preis, max doppelte Punktzahl.


----------



## arcDaniel (11. März 2018)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Wenn man den Preisunterschied zwischen Pro und Gaming-Bereich sieht, denke ich, dass in Naher Zukunft weiterhin der Gamingbereich wesentlich interessanter bleibt.
> Beispiel V100 vs. 1080 Ti: mindestens dreifacher Preis, max doppelte Punktzahl.



Jetzt bitte nicht jedes Wort auseinander nehmen, ist nur ein grobes Beispiel

Naja, keiner von uns weiss was kommt, sagen wir mal Turning wird eine reine Gamer-Karte welcher, fürs Falten, wichtige Befehlsätze fehlen (gravierende OpenCL/Cuda beschneidung) und das Top Ti Modell kostet 1000Euro bietet eine extrem gute Gaming Leistung und ist dabei super effizient, faltet allerdings nicht mehr als eine Aktuelle 1080Ti.

Eine Titan Ampere verbraucht etwas mehr als die Turning Variante, bietet dafür aber die volle Compute Unterstützung und Faltet so das 3-4 Fache einer 1080Ti, bietet keine so gravierend schlechtere Gaming Leistung im Vergleich zur Turning, dafür koster sie aber 3000Euro.

So was nehmen wir jetzt?

Es zeichnet sich immer mehr ab, dass wenn in der Fertigung nicht ein Wunder geschiet, die Hardware deutlich länger aktuell bleibt und man so mit einer aktuellen High-End geschätzt 3-4 Jahre auskommen kann, ohne all zu neidig auf die aktuellen Generationen zu werden.
So könnte ich mir schon vorstellen etwas mehr zu investieren und ein gewisses Risiko, was die Zukunftsicherheit angeht, ein zu gehen.


----------



## brooker (11. März 2018)

... mir kann erzählen wer will, dass AMD und NV mit der gegenwärtigen Situation unzufrieden sind. Ich denke es wird sich an der Verfügbarkeit so lange nichts tun, bis vernünftige Preise bzw Hardwareeigenschaften zu einer Trennung führen. Wobei das aus meiner Sicht nur die Fertigungskosten treibt. Und was ist das generell für eine Herangehensweise? Wie der Markt, so die Produktion. Was da läuft ist reine Preistreiberei. Nen Bumann ist da, also Gewinn mitnehmen.


----------



## foldinghomealone (11. März 2018)

@arc: Ich glaub nicht, dass NV bei den Gaming-Karten einfach mal so die derzeit benutzten Befehlssätze nicht mehr unterstützen wird. 
Und auch den umgekehrten Fall - dass die Pro-Karten Befehlssätze bekommen, die fürs Falten wesentlich effektiver wären - halte ich für relativ unwahrscheinlich. Selbst wenn: Bis Pande Group einen entsprechenden Client entwickelt hat, dürften Jahre vergehen.


----------



## Hasestab (12. März 2018)

Größtenteils kein DSL im Umkreis (55743) von 60-100km.  Das ist heftig. Hoffendlich nicht so lange.

http://allestörungen.de/stoerung/rwe


----------



## nfsgame (13. März 2018)

```
11:28:42:WU02:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: READY cpu:6 from 155.247.166.21911:28:42:WU02:FS00:Connecting to 155.247.166.219:8080
11:28:44:WARNING:WU02:FS00:WorkServer connection failed on port 8080 trying 80
11:28:44:WU02:FS00:Connecting to 155.247.166.219:80
11:29:05:ERROR:WU02:FS00:Exception: Failed to connect to 155.247.166.219:80: Ein Verbindungsversuch ist fehlgeschlagen, da die Gegenstelle nach einer bestimmten Zeitspanne nicht richtig reagiert hat, oder die hergestellte Verbindung war fehlerhaft, da der verbundene Host nicht reagiert hat.
11:46:33:WU02:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:8080
11:46:33:WU02:FS00:Assigned to work server 134.139.52.3
11:46:39:WU02:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: READY cpu:6 from 134.139.52.3
11:46:39:WU02:FS00:Connecting to 134.139.52.3:8080
11:46:40:ERROR:WU02:FS00:Exception: Server did not assign work unit
```

Hatten wir ja auch lange nicht mehr


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. März 2018)

Irgendwie so komisch ruhig hier, selbst bei den Milestones ist nix los.


----------



## Bumblebee (15. März 2018)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Irgendwie so komisch ruhig hier, selbst bei den Milestones ist nix los.



Ich dachte das selbe


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. März 2018)

Dank fehlendem Tapatalk ist hier halt generell was weniger los.


----------



## brooker (21. März 2018)

... meinste das liegt wirklich daran?


----------



## binär-11110110111 (21. März 2018)

Wow, hier ist ja richtig viel los ... na dann ... bis später ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (21. März 2018)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Wow, hier ist ja richtig viel los ... na dann ... bis später ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



  schön gesagt


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. März 2018)

Es ist schon auffällig, dass es seit dem Tapatalk-Abschalttag hier deutlich weniger zu lesen gibt.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. März 2018)

Seit Tapatalk abgeschaltet ist bin ich auch nur noch ein bis zwei mal kurz am Abend hier > als es noch lief ~6 mal am Tag.

Problem ist halt dass es keine Alternativen zu Tapatalk gibt und mit dem Browsern auf dem Handy ist das Ganze viel zu umständlich.


Wird Zeit das Nvidia seine neue GPU-Generation raushaut, dann wäre hier auch mehr los.


----------



## brooker (22. März 2018)

NVIDIA ... push push!


----------



## JayTea (22. März 2018)

Nvidia: Wissenschaftler berichten von Rechenfehlern mit der Titan V - ComputerBase


----------



## DooNeo (22. März 2018)

Gibt es eine Art Forum-Software das mehrere Foren vereint? 

So wie tapatalk aber bloß für den PC.


----------



## arcDaniel (22. März 2018)

Ich bin ja in letzer Zeit hier auch eher weniger dabei, allerdings tatsächlich noch weniger, wegen der Tapatalk Sache.


----------



## joraku (22. März 2018)

Was genau ist denn mit Tapatalk los, warum wird es nicht mehr unterstützt? Aus Monetarisierungsgründen?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. März 2018)

Nein Gründe von geänderten Datenschutzbestimmungen in der EU, denen Tapatalk bisher nicht genügt, das ganze ist aber erst ab Ende Mai gültig.


----------



## joraku (22. März 2018)

Achso, DSGVO... Mmh, schade.


----------



## Bumblebee (23. März 2018)

JayTea schrieb:


> Nvidia: Wissenschaftler berichten von Rechenfehlern mit der Titan V - ComputerBase



Danke für den Link
Da kostet die so viel und dann stimmt sie nicht


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. März 2018)

War doch bei intel Pentium der erste Reihe auch so, die waren damals auch sehr teuer


----------



## nfsgame (23. März 2018)

DooNeo schrieb:


> Gibt es eine Art Forum-Software das mehrere Foren vereint?
> 
> So wie tapatalk aber bloß für den PC.


Ein Browser deiner Wahl und mehrere Tabs ?


----------



## DooNeo (24. März 2018)

Hmm.....naja das is klar das es so geht. 

Wäre hald cool gewesen wenn man dafür ne Software hätte die so im hintergrund läuft.


----------



## Bumblebee (27. März 2018)

Ja, Nein, Ja, Nein, Ja

Ja, Server ist/sind down 
Nein, finde ich (auch) nicht prickelnd 

Ja, die Punkte (aka. unsere Arbeit) sollte(n) sicher sein 

Nein, ich weiss auch nicht wann sie wieder on sind 

Ja, man sollte ungerührt weiterfalten


----------



## mattinator (27. März 2018)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Nein, ich weiss auch nicht wann sie wieder on sind



Na bis Ostern ist es ja nicht mehr lang, danach wird es dann wohl erst am 03.04. ...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. März 2018)

Bleib ich halt ein wenig länger auf dem Teamplatz 2 sitzten vorrausgesetzt DaN_I hat gemerkt dass ich ihn am Sonntag überholt habe.


----------



## Hasestab (28. März 2018)

Habe so viel um die Ohren, das ich nichts mitbekomme. 
Immer weiter ...Immer weiter!!!!

Gruss


----------



## brooker (28. März 2018)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ja, Nein, Ja, Nein, Ja


 Jein? 

... und irgendwann nach Oster eine Überraschung!


----------



## Ramonx56 (28. März 2018)

Hasestab schrieb:


> Habe so viel um die Ohren, das ich nichts mitbekomme.
> Immer weiter ...Immer weiter!!!!
> 
> Gruss



Geht mir genauso.
Habe immer noch total viel zu tun.
Aber ein PC mit zwei GTX 1070 foldet fröhlich vor sich hin.
Leider liegt meine GTX 1080TI und der 6600k mit Board im Schrank.
Bei Zeiten wird aber auch der wieder zusammen gebaut.


Würde euch gerne ein paar Bilder des neuen Folders liefern. Er ist wirklich wunderschön geworden.
Leider ist meine Handykamera hin. Lasse vielleicht bald mal ein paar gute Bilder machen.
(Wenn der zweite PC wieder läuft)

Außerdem läuft der hintere Lüfter nicht. 
Er scheint wohl defekt zu sein. Lässt sich selbst mit dem Finger nicht bewegen.
Oder habe ich etwas übersehen?
Habe dieses Gehäuse: Phanteks Enthoo Pro mit Tempered Glass Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz - Midi | Mindfactory.de


----------



## mattinator (29. März 2018)

Es scheint noch jemand meine Meinung bzgl. des "alten" Folding-Fixes in den NVIDIA-Treibern zu teilen. Vielleicht kann mal jemand mit guten Beziehungen zur Redaktion sich hier mit einklinken: https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/1009592/?offset=2#5314917. Wäre schön, wenn die Redaktion da mal bei NVIDIA nachhaken könnte.


----------



## Hasestab (29. März 2018)

Wünsche allensamt schöne Feiertage.

Gruss


----------



## mattinator (29. März 2018)

Auch von mir frohe Ostern.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. März 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (29. März 2018)

... und von mir ... - bunte Eier


----------



## Nono15 (29. März 2018)

Schließe mich dem nahtlos an - schöne Feiertage Euch allen


----------



## Hauwexis (29. März 2018)

Genau, euch allen dicke Eier


----------



## Organix (30. März 2018)

Schönes langes Wochenende und tolle Oster Feiertage an alle...


----------



## FlyingPC (30. März 2018)

Frohe Ostern allerseits.


----------



## alexk94 (30. März 2018)

Frohe Oster allen.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (31. März 2018)

Na dann viel Spaß beim Eier falten ! 

Das steht so zumindest in alten Kochbüchern...


----------



## brooker (31. März 2018)

... allen ein frohes Osterfest und ein paar geruhsame schöne Tage mit der Familie. Aso und ein paar schöne WUs!


----------



## gregorowitsch (31. März 2018)

Moin

Früher habe ich milkyway@home unterstütz, war mir jedoch nicht sicher ob der verbrannte Strom auch Effizient für wissenschaftliche Zwecke genutzt wurde, da das Projekt ständig mit Geldproblemen zu kämpfen hatte.
Wie sinnvoll ist es nun mit folding@home zu beginnen? Da ich immer noch zocken möchte sind kurze GPU-Tasks von Vorteil (wie die N-Body-Simulations bei milkyway).
Zur Verfügung stehende Hardware: GTX 1070, i5-4690K


----------



## JayTea (31. März 2018)

Hey gregorowitsch! 
Schön, dass du dich fürs folding und unser Team interessierst. 
Meiner Meinung nach bringt das Projekt einiges, trotz, dass es erst Grundlagenforschung ist.
News - Folding@home
...und...
Papers & Results - Folding@home

Deine Hardware ist top, wobei du auf den Einsatz der CPU verzichten kannst bei der Grafikkarte. Im Gegensatz zu der GPU liefert die CPU nicht viel. (Zumindest nicht was die Vergütung durch Punkte angeht. Ein Wissenschaftler sieht das wohlmöglich anders.)
Die Dauer für eine WU (TPF) kann ich nicht gut einschätzen und es hängt auch vom Projekt ab, die immer mal wieder wechseln. Zwei bis vier Stunden pro WU dürfte realistisch sein.


----------



## ProfBoom (31. März 2018)

Grundsätzlich kann man immer pausieren, spielen, weiter falten - man verliert halt nur Punkte.
Bei älteren Spielen, vor allem, wenn grafisch nicht anspruchsvoll, kann es sogar sein, dass beides parallel geht 
Ansonsten schau mal in PPD Performance Tabelle dort solltest du einen Überblick bekommen, wieviele Punkte du bekommen kannst und wie lange die Projekte dauern. Dazu die TPF in der Liste mit 100 multiplizieren.


----------



## Schussmann (1. April 2018)

moin gregorowitsch,

ich falte mit einer Aorus GTX 1060 und zocke nebenbei WOW woltk auf einem Privatserver und verliere vl. ca. 1000 punkte dadurch pro WU


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. April 2018)

ProfBoom schrieb:


> Bei älteren Spielen, vor allem, wenn grafisch nicht anspruchsvoll, kann es sogar sein, dass beides parallel geht


Korrigiere das auf nur "grafisch nicht anspruchsvoll" und 100% bei dir > selbst Spiele aus 2018 laufen parallel zum falten. 

Aber nicht falsch verstehen:
Es gibt keine Garantie dass sich jedes Spiel mit dem Falten verträgt > 100%ige-Sicherheit gibt es nur durch testen.

Ps.:
Videoconvertierung auf der GPU und falten parallel geht auch  > durch den höheren Takt durch das falten läuft die Videokonvertierung sogar schneller durch als nur bei Solo-Konvertieren.


----------



## micindustries (1. April 2018)

Ich bin nach vier Wochen im Ausland auch wieder da und wünsche allen frohe Ostern und frohes Falten


----------



## Bumblebee (2. April 2018)

micindustries schrieb:


> Ich bin nach vier Wochen im Ausland auch wieder da und wünsche allen frohe Ostern und frohes Falten



Na dann ein WB von mir - leider sind - wie du - auch die Serverprobleme wieder da 

.... nicht, dass das eine etwas mit dem anderen zu tun hätte ...


----------



## micindustries (3. April 2018)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Na dann ein WB von mir - leider sind - wie du - auch die Serverprobleme wieder da
> 
> .... nicht, dass das eine etwas mit dem anderen zu tun hätte ...



Hahaha, danke  Aber sicher wissen kann man ja nie


----------



## Hasestab (5. April 2018)

Über das We wird mal die Wakü gereinigt. 
Heißt 1080+ ti und die 980 haben pause.
Hoffe das Sonntag alles nochmal läuft!

Gruss Hase


----------



## brooker (7. April 2018)

... Daumendrück und gutes Gelingen!


----------



## brooker (8. April 2018)

... Schaut mal in den Preisvergleich, seit heute gibt es auch bei namenhaften deutschen Händlern wieder Neupreise, fast wie vor dem Miningboom:

1060 6GB ab 300€
1070ti ab 509€
1080 ab 569€
RX580 ab 286€

die 1080ti sind leider immer noch ab 850€+


----------



## Hasestab (8. April 2018)

Ja hab heut den ganzen Tag geschraubt.
Mir ist vor 14 Tagen aufgefallen das meine Laing es sich extrem schwer tut mit 2 Cpu Kühlern und der 980.
Mein alter Kühler vom Fx ist der erste hinter Agb und Pumpe.
Der war ziemlich verschmutzt. 
Der vom Ryzen  ist ja so gut wie neu, der war blitzeblank. Und die 980 hab ich nur rückwärts durchgespült. Die Traue ich mich nicht zu öffnen.  Ist ja nicht meine! 😂.
Zudem hab ich gleich noch 4,3m Schlauch ausgewechselt.
Jetzt hab ich noch bissschen Luft im System.  
Die Nacht mal nur die Pumpe laufen lassen wegen eventuellen Undichtigkeiten.
Morgen früh wenn alles trocken ist wird nochmal gestartet. Heute habe ich keine Lust mehr. 😴
Gruss


----------



## -FairyTail- (8. April 2018)

@Hasestab

Das hört sich nach viel Bastelarbeit an. Freut mich für dich, das alles so gut geklappt hat und das ohne bösen Zwischenfälle.   

So, nach langer langer Zeit, nach dem ich mir vorgenommen hatte, ein neuen PC zusammen zu basteln, ist es vollbracht! Xd  ( hat ganze 7-8 Monate gedauert )
Es wäre fast am Netzteil gescheitert, da diese Monatelang ausverkauft waren.. Mining sei dank.  ( alle guten 1000-1200 Watt Netzteile aufwärts waren nirgends lieferbar)
Oder an die guten BitsPower Anschlüsse, Winkel ( 6 Wochen Wartezeit ) Die mit anderen Produkten wie EKWB oder am schlimmsten mit der thermaltalke Pumpe die nicht wirklich passten... Das Gewinde war so ne art Presspassung  Habs mit einer zweiten Gummidichtung übereinander befestigt geschafft und es bleibt dicht.  
Vieles lief nicht wie geplant, aber bin soweit zufrieden damit = Läuft. 

Hauptsächlich nutze ich es für F@H und falls ich Zeit und Lust habe, auch zum Zocken.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Werde das später mal im Passenden Thread Bebildern.

Die Punkteausbeute je nach wu ca. ~ 1,2 Mio bis bestenfalls 2,2 Mio PPD bei schlimmstenfalls 500 Watt ( Vega 64 x2 )


----------



## JayTea (8. April 2018)

Hübsch-nett liebe Leute! 
Habe auch schon überlegt, ob ich mir einen einfachen, zusätzlichen PC für die Abstellkammer zum Falten zusammenstelle. Das wäre deutlich weniger aufwendig, als meinen Haupt-PC auseinanderzupflücken und erst noch die WaKü aufzurüsten...


----------



## brooker (8. April 2018)

... nen Board mit i3 mit 3,5GHz wäre vorhanden!


----------



## JayTea (9. April 2018)

Warten wir erstmal ab, was mein zukünftiger Finanzplan hergibt und wie sich die Grafikkartenpreise dank ASICs für Ethereum und sinkender Kurse noch entwickeln


----------



## brooker (9. April 2018)

... hmm, ASICs wird mit Hardfork bie ETH ausgebootet. Die Kurse werden mittelfristig wieder steigen!


----------



## JayTea (9. April 2018)

:-[
Zu Beginn nächster Woche weiß ich mehr.


----------



## MDJ (10. April 2018)

Wurde in letzter Zeit mal ausprobiert, wie die Ryzen-APUs (z.B. 2200G) sich beim Falten machen? Also auch im Bezug auf die Grafikeinheit?


----------



## brooker (10. April 2018)

... ist mir nicht bekannt!


----------



## MDJ (10. April 2018)

Ok, dann werde ich das diese oder nächste Woche mal ausprobieren und euch auf dem Laufenden halten


----------



## MDJ (10. April 2018)

So, habe die Kiste mal angeworfen. Habe es einmal mit dem FAH Client als auch mit dem NaCl-Client (auf Basis Google Chrome) ausprobiert.
Würde sagen, dass man es bei dem FAH Client ziemlich vergessen kann... allerdings war dies schon zu erwarten. Die Grafikeinheit bringt da nicht viel.
Nach einer Stunde, stand die CPU noch bei 44,29% und die GPU bei 10,46%. Da stand was von 5,48 Tagen für die Vollendung, oder so  Habe es dann abgebrochen, da es einfach ineffizient war.
Als Kühlung war nur der AMD-Boxed auf der 2200G, was die Temperatur mit einer Lüfterleistung von 75% bei ~65-71°C hielt.

Entspannter war es mit dem NaCl Client im Chrome.
Hier war die Lüfterkurve auch auf 75% eingestellt, wobei die CPU bei ~60-62°C blieb (Raumtemperatur ~24°C).
Ein Durchlauf dauerte inkl. Down- und Upload ~13:20 Min pro WU, wobei da 13.700 PPD pro Tag angezeigt wurde.

*Kurzer Vergleich mit drei CPUs im NaCl Client:*

AMD Athlon 5350
~42 Min. pro WU
~4.286 PPD

Intel i5-4670
~13:50 Min. pro WU
~13.333 PPD

AMD Ryzen 3 2200G
~13:20 Min. pro WU
~13.700 PPD


----------



## alexk94 (11. April 2018)

Kann mir jemand bestätigen, das die Ausrichtung der Grafikkarte keinen Einfluss auf die Abnutzung des Lüfters hat. Meine Karten (Rx 570 Pulse ITX u. Rx 480 Referenz) fingen nach der Zeit mit Lüfterrattern an. Nicht das ich zweimal Pech hatte. Gehäuse siehe Profil. Oder kommt es durch das falten.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. April 2018)

Dauerfalter?
Dann ist das Falten der Grund, die Lüfter sind leider, gerade bei den von dir genannten Karten keine wirklich top Lüfter.


----------



## Bumblebee (11. April 2018)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Dauerfalter?
> Dann ist das Falten der Grund, die Lüfter sind leider, gerade bei den von dir genannten Karten keine wirklich top Lüfter.



Jupp, bei all den vielen GraKa's die ich im Laufe der Zeit "verschlissen" habe waren es - bis auf eine einzige Ausnahme - *immer* die Lüfter


----------



## Hasestab (11. April 2018)

Meine  1080Ti hatte nach 3 Wochen nen Lüfterschaden.
Dank Brookers Tip pochte ich auf Direktaustausch. Hat geklappt.


----------



## alexk94 (11. April 2018)

Es ist das be quiet! Pure Power 400 W Netzteil. Im Okt. gekauft . Werde es wohl austauschen müssen.


----------



## DKK007 (12. April 2018)

Scheinbar gibt es derzeit ein Serverproblem:


> 00:05:09:ERROR:WU01:FS01:Exception: Failed to connect to cores.foldingathome.org:80: Ein Verbindungsversuch ist fehlgeschlagen, da die Gegenstelle nach einer bestimmten Zeitspanne nicht richtig reagiert hat, oder die hergestellte Verbindung war fehlerhaft, da der verbundene Host nicht reagiert hat.



Ping schlägt auch fehl.


----------



## foldinghomealone (19. April 2018)

Ein Freund meiner Frau hat vor lauter Schussel meinen headless PC vom Stromnetz getrennt. 
Jetzt kann ich mich nicht mehr mit meinem PC über Teamviewer verbinden. Bekomme nur ein schwarzes Bild nachdem er sich verbunden hat.
Krieg noch die Krise...


----------



## Hasestab (19. April 2018)

Das Problem hatte ich auch schon nach einem Stromausfall.
Es war ein Win 10 Update verfügbar das nicht richtig abgeschlossen wurde.
Hing dann mit nem Fehler im der Aktualisierung  fest. 
Bis zur Passworteingabe kam ich nicht.

Ich habe auch ein Problem. 
Nach einem Motherborad Bios-Update hält die Gk die Last nichtmehr. 
Der Takt bleibt auf der höchsten Stufe so wie er soll nur die Last bricht immerwieder ein.
Bei dem Board läuft schon immer alles auf Optimized Defaults.
Habe schon alle Treiber neu gemacht. Das vorherige Bios zeigt auf einmal das gleiche Problem.
Keine Abbrüche oder Auffälligkeiten nur hält sie beim Falten die Last nicht.

Gpu Load max : 20%
Bus Interface springt Wild bei 20%-80% hin und her. 
Jemand ne Idee?


----------



## Bumblebee (19. April 2018)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Ein Freund meiner Frau hat vor lauter Schussel meinen headless PC vom Stromnetz getrennt.
> Jetzt kann ich mich nicht mehr mit meinem PC über Teamviewer verbinden. Bekomme nur ein schwarzes Bild nachdem er sich verbunden hat.
> Krieg noch die Krise...



Mach den Freund deiner Frau auch "headless"


----------



## Ramonx56 (19. April 2018)

Schau mal, ob du im Bios eine PCIE Energiespareinstellung findest.
Vielleicht verursacht die Einstellung Probleme.
Einfach mal ausschalten.




Hasestab schrieb:


> Das Problem hatte ich auch schon nach einem Stromausfall.
> Es war ein Win 10 Update verfügbar das nicht richtig abgeschlossen wurde.
> Hing dann mit nem Fehler im der Aktualisierung  fest.
> Bis zur Passworteingabe kam ich nicht.
> ...



Ich dachte ich wäre der Einzige mit Problemen.
In den letzten 2 Tagen ist der FahCore_21 zwei mal gecrashed.
Dachte erst an einen Bug seitens FAH.
Um auszuschließen, dass irgendetwas instabil läuft, habe ich HWinfo64 geöffnet und siehe da... WHEA_Errors.
Meine CPU war jetzt ein ganzes Jahr relativ "Rockstable".
(2 Wochen FAH, 10h FAH NACL, 2h AIDA64 und 20h BF4 - nie auch ein einziger WHEA Error)
Musste meinen 3570K nun auf 4,5 GHz zurücktakten. Nun scheint er wieder stabil zu sein.


----------



## Hasestab (21. April 2018)

Heute kam ich mal zum nachschauen. 
Energiespareinstellung hab ich keine gefunden.
Allerdings kam ich nach ein paar Recherchen darauf den Pci-e Takt mal von (Auto) auf 100 zu fixen. Und siehe da. Läuft wieder. 
Allerdings frage ich mich warum.
Gruss


----------



## Bumblebee (24. April 2018)

Ja nee - nichtwaaaaahr 

Da ist man(n) geschäftlich in Barcelona und dann fahren die die Server runter


----------



## mattinator (24. April 2018)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ja nee - nichtwaaaaahr
> 
> Da ist man(n) geschäftlich in Barcelona und dann fahren die die Server runter



Scheinen nicht nur die Stats- sondern auch einige Work-Server zu sein.  Seit 19:15 kein neues GPU-Projekt.


----------



## brooker (24. April 2018)

... trotz längerer unfreiwilliger und ewig vorkommende Abwesenheit stelle ich fest, unsere US Freunde sind nach wie vor für "jeden erdenklichen aufregenden Spaß" gut. 

Wir könnten darauf verzichten!


----------



## Bumblebee (25. April 2018)

So, Bumble ist wieder "in da House"

Hab noch das gesamte Netzwerk überarbeitet - nun sollten die Punkte wieder purzeln


----------



## Flossenheimer (27. April 2018)

Was könnte denn eine GT 1030 so leisten?


----------



## JayTea (27. April 2018)

Hai Flossenheimer! 

Ich kenne die Leistung der GPU nicht wirklich aber die kleinste Pascal-GPU in unserer
PPD-Tabelle
ist die GTX 1050.
Aber teste es doch einfach selbst!


----------



## Flossenheimer (27. April 2018)

Dein Link funktioniert nicht.

Ich lasse ab und an mal eine WU durchlaufen ( die letzte hat ne Stunde gebraucht ), da meine 1070 allerdings mit 150W spezifiziert ist komme ich da bei 50% PT immer noch auf ca. 75 W lt. HWinfo. Da war halt mein gedanke, sollte ich mal ne eine 1030 günstig bekommen ein paar WU mehr laufen zu lassen, da diese ja nur auf 30 W spezifiziert ist.


----------



## JayTea (27. April 2018)

Uuups, habe den Link korrigiert! 
Ich schätze die GTX 1030 wird <100 k PPD abwerfen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. April 2018)

eher im Bereich 40-60k


----------



## Ramonx56 (28. April 2018)

Vielleicht interessant für Falt-Aktionswochen:
Leihen statt Kaufen: Handler bietet Grafikkarten auf Monatsbasis


----------



## Bumblebee (28. April 2018)

Ramonx56 schrieb:


> Vielleicht interessant für Falt-Aktionswochen: *<== Da könnte sowas durchaus Sinn machen*
> Leihen statt Kaufen: Handler bietet Grafikkarten auf Monatsbasis



.. mal was neues/anderes


----------



## brooker (28. April 2018)

... jeder bekommt nur eine GPU und die Firma wird immer auf Sicherheit bauen. Es wird vermutlich irgendwann Wartelisten mit Vertrag geben nachdenken GPUs gekauft werden. Und ein Bedarfspeak wird vermutlich nicht bedient werden. Aber gut, lasst es uns ausprobieren. Ich kaufe denen im Anschluss zum vielen Gpu's für kleines Geld fürs Team ab


----------



## nfsgame (30. April 2018)

Flossenheimer schrieb:


> Was könnte denn eine GT 1030 so leisten?


60.000 bis 66.000PPD. Mit OC mehr. Hab den Chip mit P600 auffer Stirn am laufen.


----------



## JayTea (30. April 2018)

Knapp 276 k Punkte bei 66 WU diesen Monat. Mein schlechtestes Ergebnis überhaupt!  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Mai 2018)

JayTea schrieb:


> Knapp 276 k Punkte bei 66 WU diesen Monat. Mein schlechtestes Ergebnis überhaupt!



... Kann nicht jammern 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


"Best month ever" 

Was aber interessant ist ... etwas mehr Punkte bei rund 1000 WU's weniger


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Mai 2018)

Nvidia: Treibersupport fur 32-Bit-Systeme und Fermi-GPUs wird eingestellt

Ich lese nicht wirklich regelmässig die News  aber ich denke auch wenn der Artikel schon fasst ein Monat alt ist dürfte er für uns Falter dennoch interssant sein da es selbst von Windows 10 ne 32-bit Variante gibt.


----------



## arcDaniel (1. Mai 2018)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Nvidia: Treibersupport fur 32-Bit-Systeme und Fermi-GPUs wird eingestellt
> 
> Ich lese nicht wirklich regelmässig die News  aber ich denke auch wenn der Artikel schon fasst ein Monat alt ist dürfte er für uns Falter dennoch interssant sein da es selbst von Windows 10 ne 32-bit Variante gibt.



Ich sehe überhaupt keinen Grund mehr überhaupt noch auf ein 32bit System zu setzen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Mai 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Ich sehe überhaupt keinen Grund mehr überhaupt noch auf ein 32bit System zu setzen.


Neues 32-bit-System aufbauen > 
Altes 32-bit System weiternutzen wenn es genügt >  

Hab selber noch drei 32-bit Systeme wovon 2 im regelmässigen Gebrauch sind (nur eins davon ist 64-bit-tauglich (Dual-OS mit 64-bit-Linux-OS) und ich sehe persönlich solange sie mir leistungsmässig reichen keinen Sinn darin die zu ersetzten. 


Hab den Artikel mehr erwähnt falls mal von Neulingen eine Frage in die Richtung kommt.


----------



## brooker (2. Mai 2018)

... ich sehe den Hinweis von Alex für berechtigt an, denn so Macher User oder Falter handelt nach dem wertvollen Grundsatz: never change  a running system. Somit können und werden vermutlich noch einige Systeme auf 32bit laufen. Wobei es rein technisch gesehen eindeutig überholt ist, ein 32bit System zu betreiben. Macher Anwendungsfall benötigt die Vorzüge nicht.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. Mai 2018)

Ich werde sogar ein 32 Bit System demnächst neu aufsetzen, da ich ne Anwendung habe, die sonst nicht läuft.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (6. Mai 2018)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Ich werde sogar ein 32 Bit System demnächst neu aufsetzen, da ich ne Anwendung habe, die sonst nicht läuft.



VMware Player.   In meiner laufen Win XP und ältere Spiele flüssig, sofern die VM auf einer SSD liegt.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. Mai 2018)

Nein geht nicht, da die Hardware per Direktzugriff vorliegen muss; und wayne, ich hab so viel Hardware hier, da kommt es echt nicht drauf an.

2x 1366, 4x 1156,1x 1155, 1x AM1, 2x 1150,  1x AM4 im Zulauf, 1x 775, 1x 754, 1x Sockel A (ggf. defekt), Laptops in größerem Maße, ...


----------



## nfsgame (7. Mai 2018)

Ich hab hier auch Messequipment (Oszi, DMM), deren Software nur unter (Windows XP) 32bit läuft. Dafür gibts eben nen abgeschottetes olles T60/T61 und fertig ist die Laube. Falten tut das Ding aber nicht .


----------



## binär-11110110111 (7. Mai 2018)

Selbstredend ! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JayTea (12. Mai 2018)

Frohe Botschaft:  circa +180.000 PPD für unser Team!  FoPaSa machts möglich.
Da ich schon länger nicht mehr mit einer GPU unterwegs war und mit  Pascal überhaupt noch keine Erfahrung habe, schaut euch bitte folgenden  Screenshot an und gebt mir ein Feedback bezüglich Verbesserungen u.ä.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der CPU-Slot fliegt nach der WU raus.
GPU-Z: Die Anzeige unter "PerfCap Reason" schwankt zwischen "Pwr" und "Idle".


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Mai 2018)

Schaut soweit gut aus

Die Anbindung ist top (x16 3.0) und der GPU-Load mit 97% macht mich schon fast eifersüchtig
Was mich erstaunt ist die fehlende Unterstützung von PhysX - kann 1050(Ti) das nicht??

Da sie keine externe Stromquelle hat würde ich nicht übertakten - der PCI-Slot könnte sonst überlastet werden


----------



## JayTea (13. Mai 2018)

Prima! Danke.
PhysX: ist mir auch aufgefallen. Ich habe bei der Treiberinstallation den Haken weggemacht und nur den Grafiktreiber installiert. Wohlmöglich liegt's daran.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. Mai 2018)

Denke schon.

Das Thema OC ist so n Punkt, normal müsste die TDP der Karte eh dafür sorgen, dass du die Limits des PCI-e-Slots nicht überschreitest, udn wegen 2Wzu viel geht da nix kaputt. Wenn du das BIOS moddest um die TDP an zu heben, dann vielleicht. Also wegen n paar MHz hoch, muss man sich keinen Stress machen.


----------



## JayTea (13. Mai 2018)

Ok, aber das brauch ich ja zum Falten nicht.
Danke für die Einschätzung. Da es ja eine FoPaSa-Karte ist, läuft nix mit BIOS-Mod.  Und ohne extra Strom und mit der TDP geht halt nicht viel aber ich stresse ich mich tatsächlich nicht. Dafür ist die Karte sehr leise.


----------



## Flossenheimer (13. Mai 2018)

JayTea schrieb:


> Frohe Botschaft:  circa +180.000 PPD für unser Team!  FoPaSa machts möglich.
> Da ich schon länger nicht mehr mit einer GPU unterwegs war und mit  Pascal überhaupt noch keine Erfahrung habe, schaut euch bitte folgenden  Screenshot an und gebt mir ein Feedback bezüglich Verbesserungen u.ä.
> 
> 
> ...



Ist das der CPU Slot der da 8 Stunden braucht?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Mai 2018)

Flossenheimer schrieb:


> Ist das der CPU Slot der da 8 Stunden braucht?


Nein, dass ist seine 1050 Ti > Die P11713 ist leider so ne riesen WU.


----------



## Flossenheimer (13. Mai 2018)

Dann hab ich ja mit den paar 1 Std WU´s noch glück gehabt


----------



## cubanrice987 (16. Mai 2018)

JayTea schrieb:


> Frohe Botschaft: circa +180.000 PPD für unser Team!



Freut mich zu hören 



JayTea schrieb:


> GPU-Z: Die Anzeige unter "PerfCap Reason" schwankt zwischen "Pwr" und "Idle".



Die Karte hängt im Powerlimit, habe es auch nicht geschafft das auszuhebeln. Meine zweite 1050 Ti hat nen Externen Stromanschluss, so ganz gewaltig viel mehr geht da aber auch nicht. Extrem leise sind sie jedenfalls beide. Am letzten Tag der letzten Faltwoche habe ich mich abends ins Bett gelegt und nachdem der Fernseher aus war hab ich irgendwie ein leises rauschen wahrgenommen, was ich erstmal für ne Minute nicht zuordnen konnte. War der i3 Rechner mit der 1050Ti der seine WU auf der GPU noch nicht beendet hatte 

Bios Mods kenne ich mich auch nicht mit aus, wenn es was bringt, kannst du es ja gern versuchen. Aber nach Möglichkeit nicht kaputt machen 


Edit:
By the way, hier in der Gegend verkauft gerade jemand ne 1060 für relativ kleines Geld, Radaubruder mit 3GB Speicher, für Gaming wohl nicht wirklich toll, bei FAH hatte ich bisher allerdings immer ganz wenig Speicherauslastung,  sollte für FAH deshalb doch uneingeschränkt funktionieren, oder habe ich das Kleingedruckte überlesen?


----------



## Organix (16. Mai 2018)

Hab selber ne 1060 3GB im Einsatz, liefert mit meinem I7 6700K ca. 380K PPD und jetzt mit dem Pentium G4600 ca. 340K PPD.


----------



## JayTea (16. Mai 2018)

Danke für deine Antwort, cubanrice.
Aber keine Angst! Die Karte ist super so und ich werde sie nicht verpfuschen. 

Das Kleingedruckte bei den GTX 1060 ist nur, dass die 3 Gbyte Version weniger Shader hat: 1152 zu 1280 bei der 6 Gbyte Version. Also Obacht!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Mai 2018)

Das alljährliche BMW K1600-Treffen ruft 
Für den Fall das jemand über Pfingsten einen Milestone erreicht, nicht wundern wenn ich ihn somit erst Mo oder Di begratse.


----------



## mattinator (16. Mai 2018)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Das alljährliche BMW K1600-Treffen ruft




Viel Spaß !


----------



## chischko (17. Mai 2018)

Was mich ja etwas wundert: Ich hab seit 11/17 ... oder eigentlich schon seit 09/17 nicht mehr gefaltet und bin trotzdem nicht aus den Top50 geflogen...


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Mai 2018)

chischko schrieb:


> Was mich ja etwas wundert: Ich hab seit 11/17 ... oder eigentlich schon seit 09/17 nicht mehr gefaltet und bin trotzdem nicht aus den Top50 geflogen...



Ist Abstinenz eigentlich gesund??


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. Mai 2018)

Für die Stromrechnung definitiv


----------



## chischko (17. Mai 2018)

Ja... hat bei mir nen einfachen Grund... Rechner (Homeoffice) hängt am selben Stromkreis wie die Poolheizung (Terasse) und die zieht 3,1-3,3kW und den Knecht dann auf vollen Touren laufen zu lassen is nich... (schon Erfahren dürfen) 
Und nachdem wir erst nächstes Jahr hier umbauen wollte ich nicht extra dafür nen 3*2,5mm^2 Kabel ziehen und ne 20A Sicherung dran hängen... Da werden 2 16A Stromkreise mit 3*2,5mm^2 Leitungen draus und fertig.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (17. Mai 2018)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ist Abstinenz eigentlich gesund??



Auf keinen Fall ! Man sollte immer mit ungezügelter Wollust 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

... seine Hardware knechten ...


----------



## JayTea (20. Mai 2018)

Seit einer guten Woche werkelt nun die GTX 1050Ti und liefert im Schnitt 170 k PPD; zu 99% kommen 11713er WU rein.
Das Ganze verursacht Stromkosten in Höhe von ~19 €/Monat. Etwas mehr wäre aber auch nicht schlimm. 

Sonniges Pfingstwochenende euch allen!


----------



## Flossenheimer (21. Mai 2018)

Ich schaue das ich irgendwo fürs gelegentliche Falten ne kleine und günstige Karte herbekomme ... ala GT 730 oder ähnlichem .. auch wenn es nicht die Mega Punkte bringt, ist mir das von den Stromkosten her lieber als die 1080 ackern zu lassen..


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Mai 2018)

Alles wird gerne genommen, Flossenheimer


----------



## Flossenheimer (21. Mai 2018)

Ich hätte hier noch ne 8800GT aber die wird ja weder vom aktuellen Treiber unterstützt, noch das die vom Energieverbrauch - geschweige der Rechenleistung sinnvoll wäre  und die ein Problem mit dem Lüfter hat .. so ein Quirl auf permanent 100% würde einem dann doch auf die Nerven gehen


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. Mai 2018)

Geht eh nicht, selbst die 285 ist schon ausgeschlossen. Fermi ist glaube aktuell Minimum.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Mai 2018)

Seit rund zwölf Stunden taucht folgende Meldung im Log meiner 980er auf:
"WARNING:Command server access denied"

Was heisst das bitte?


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Mai 2018)

Ohne Kontext schwer zu sagen
Früher war das ein Netzwerk-Problem

"Have you turned it off and on"??


----------



## alexk94 (26. Mai 2018)

Hat jemand schon den Windows 10 Ultimate Performance Mode fürs falten genutzt?


----------



## Bumblebee (26. Mai 2018)

alexk94 schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon den Windows 10 Ultimate Performance Mode fürs falten genutzt?



Das bringt mich auf was ...


----------



## alexk94 (26. Mai 2018)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Das bringt mich auf was ...



Hier ist noch ne Anleitung: Windows 10: So schaltet man den Ultimate Performance-Modus frei


----------



## binär-11110110111 (29. Mai 2018)

Da die Temps sich in der Wohnung der 30er-Zone nähern, werde ich nun (leider) bis auf Weiters die Faltleistung drosseln und das schon Ende Mai. Ich habe schlimme Befürchtungen für den Sommer ...


----------



## Bumblebee (29. Mai 2018)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Da die Temps sich in der Wohnung der 30er-Zone nähern, werde ich nun (leider) bis auf Weiters die Faltleistung drosseln und das schon Ende Mai. Ich habe schlimme Befürchtungen für den Sommer ...



Kann ich nachvollziehen - im Castle Bumblestein herrschen auch wieder tropische Bedingungen


----------



## u78g (31. Mai 2018)

alexk94 schrieb:


> Hier ist noch ne Anleitung: Windows 10: So schaltet man den Ultimate Performance-Modus frei



...da bin ich seid 2Wochen am testen. Nur einfach die Option freischalten und aktivieren bringt leider nix, man muss noch im Bios bestimmte Einstellungen tätigen.  Enhanced Turbo mode - C-States - Voltage control - loadline calibration


----------



## Ramonx56 (1. Juni 2018)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Da die Temps sich in der Wohnung der 30er-Zone nähern, werde ich nun (leider) bis auf Weiters die Faltleistung drosseln und das schon Ende Mai. Ich habe schlimme Befürchtungen für den Sommer ...




Ich werde das Falten nun auch erstmal pausieren. 
Aufgrund der Hitze, die sich hier in meinem "PC Zimmer" anstaut.
Nehme das nun aber zum Anlass meine 30 TB Festplattenspeicher mal zum Burstcoin Mining zu überreden.
Keine Angst... werde das Mining dann parallel zum Folden laufen lassen.
Benötigt kaum CPU Ressourcen. 
Leider bekomme ich meinen Account nicht aktiviert. 
Um diesen zu aktivieren muss nämlich 1 Coin empfangen und dann wieder versendet werden.
Eigentlich gibt es Websites auf denen man sich Gratis einen Coin zur Account Aktivierung holen kann.
Leider scheinen diese aber momentan keine Coins zu versenden.
Falls hier unter euch jemand ist, der ein Burstcoin Wallet besitzt und mir kurz helfen möchte, würde ich mich über eine PN freuen.
Werde euch den Coin dann direkt wieder zurücksenden.

Falls dieser Post gegen die Forenregeln verstoßen sollte könnt ihr diesen gerne löschen...


Wenn es demnächst wieder kälter wird und mein gebrochenes Handgelenk wieder verheilt ist, kann die GTX 1080TI auch wieder Falten.
Leider liegt diese und andere Hardwarekomponenten im Schrank. Bin momentan nicht in der Lage meinen zweiten Falt PC zusammen zu bauen.
Aber wenigstens ist ein Folder mit zwei GTX 1070er funktionstüchtig.
Nur CPU und Mainboard machen mir Sorgen, da die CPU nur noch mit  4,5 statt 4,6 GHz fehlerfrei betrieben werden kann.
Die Mainboard VRMs sind nämlich wohl schon lange über die vom Hersteller erwartete Lebensdauer.


----------



## arcDaniel (1. Juni 2018)

Ich war in letzter Zeit nicht so oft hier, aber ich musste meinen PC neu installieren und mir ist jetzt aufgefallen, dass es einen neuen Client gibt, 7.5.1

Wurde dies schon besprochen oder habe ich schon was verpasst?


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Juni 2018)

… also ich hatte das verpasst


----------



## binär-11110110111 (1. Juni 2018)

Was - neuer Client ?  Läuft ! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
PS: Folding Forum • View topic - New released client


----------



## JayTea (1. Juni 2018)

Habe ich auch nicht mitbekommen. Der entsprechende Eintrag im FF ist ja aber auch noch ganz fresh! Habe auf die Schnelle aber kein changelog gefunden... Dabei wüsste ich schon gerne was sich außer der Versionsnummer geändert hat!?

***Nachtrag***
Slider nicht auf "Full", binär?!


----------



## mattinator (1. Juni 2018)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Was - neuer Client ?  Läuft !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Achtung, Folding Power steht nur auf Medium.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (1. Juni 2018)

JayTea schrieb:


> ***Nachtrag***
> Slider nicht auf "Full", binär?!



Ne, weil macht (bei mir) keinen Unterschied ob Medium oder Full. Zudem ist die GPU wegen der Hitze eh auf 50% gedrosselt, was sich bei den Punkten aber lediglich mit einem Minus von 25% auswirkt.


----------



## JayTea (1. Juni 2018)

Hmmm....
Im HowTo steht "_Medium = die CPU rechnet mit voller Last, aber ohne GPU_"!?
Die Drosselung der GPU machst du aber selbst (mit einem Tool vom Grafikkartenhersteller (Afterburner?)) und nicht durch den Slider im Client, oder?


----------



## binär-11110110111 (1. Juni 2018)

JayTea schrieb:


> Hmmm....
> Im HowTo steht "_Medium = die CPU rechnet mit voller Last, aber ohne GPU_"!?
> *Die Drosselung der GPU machst du aber selbst* (mit einem Tool vom Grafikkartenhersteller (Afterburner?)) und nicht durch den Slider im Client, oder?



Hier mit: Nvidia Inspector zum Download: Version 1.9.7.8

Schaut dann so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derber-Shit (2. Juni 2018)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Geht eh nicht, selbst die 285 ist schon ausgeschlossen. Fermi ist glaube aktuell Minimum.



Wenn das so ist hätte ich noch was zur "Stärkung" unseres Teams... und meiner Stromrechnung. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Liebe Grüße

Derber-Shit


----------



## Hasestab (2. Juni 2018)

Schaut mal was ich gefunden habe. Vor paar Monaten hab ich den noch nicht gesehen bei der Suche! &#55357;&#56846;


Online-Shop BYKSKI Full Cover Grafikkarte Wasserkuhlung Block verwenden fur ZOTAC GTX1080TI AMP Extreme Edition/ZT-P10810D-10 GPU Kuhler Block | Aliexpress Mobil

Eben mal ne Bestellung aufgegeben. 
Hoffendlich ist das Teil da bevor der Sommer rum ist.
Gruss


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Juni 2018)

Derber-Shit schrieb:


> Wenn das so ist hätte ich noch was zur "Stärkung" unseres Teams... und meiner Stromrechnung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sieht erst einmal gut  - aber können die Karten so wirklich atmen 


@neuer Client - läuft prima (erst einmal auf einem System) - und die GTX 1070Ti werden endlich richtig erkannt


----------



## binär-11110110111 (2. Juni 2018)

Hat das auch jemand von Euch beobachtet ? Ist mit dem neuen Clienten aufgetaucht, GPU-WU wurde aber korrekt verbucht:



Spoiler



16:35:07:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 450000 out of 7500000 steps (6%)
16:38:25:WARNING:FS00:Size of positions 2584 does not match topology 2582
16:39:56:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 525000 out of 7500000 steps (7%)
16:44:44:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 600000 out of 7500000 steps (8%)
16:49:32:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 675000 out of 7500000 steps (9%)
16:54:20:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 750000 out of 7500000 steps (10%)
16:54:27:WARNING:FS00:Size of positions 2584 does not match topology 2582
16:59:10:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 825000 out of 7500000 steps (11%)
17:03:58:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 900000 out of 7500000 steps (12%)
17:08:46:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 975000 out of 7500000 steps (13%)
17:10:28:WARNING:FS00:Size of positions 2584 does not match topology 2582
17:13:35:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 1050000 out of 7500000 steps (14%)
17:18:23:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 1125000 out of 7500000 steps (15%)
17:23:12:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 1200000 out of 7500000 steps (16%)
17:26:31:WARNING:FS00:Size of positions 2584 does not match topology 2582
17:28:02:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 1275000 out of 7500000 steps (17%)
17:32:51:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 1350000 out of 7500000 steps (18%)
17:37:39:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 1425000 out of 7500000 steps (19%)
17:42:28:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 1500000 out of 7500000 steps (20%)
17:42:34:WARNING:FS00:Size of positions 2584 does not match topology 2582
17:47:18:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 1575000 out of 7500000 steps (21%)
17:52:07:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 1650000 out of 7500000 steps (22%)
17:56:56:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 1725000 out of 7500000 steps (23%)
17:58:39:WARNING:FS00:Size of positions 2584 does not match topology 2582
18:01:46:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 1800000 out of 7500000 steps (24%)
18:06:34:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 1875000 out of 7500000 steps (25%)
18:11:23:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 1950000 out of 7500000 steps (26%)
18:14:41:WARNING:FS00:Size of positions 2584 does not match topology 2582
18:16:13:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 2025000 out of 7500000 steps (27%)
18:21:01:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 2100000 out of 7500000 steps (28%)
18:25:50:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 2175000 out of 7500000 steps (29%)
18:30:38:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 2250000 out of 7500000 steps (30%)
18:30:45:WARNING:FS00:Size of positions 2584 does not match topology 2582
18:35:28:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 2325000 out of 7500000 steps (31%)
18:40:17:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 2400000 out of 7500000 steps (32%)
18:45:05:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 2475000 out of 7500000 steps (33%)
18:46:48:WARNING:FS00:Size of positions 2584 does not match topology 2582
18:49:56:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 2550000 out of 7500000 steps (34%)
18:54:45:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 2625000 out of 7500000 steps (35%)
18:59:33:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 2700000 out of 7500000 steps (36%)
19:02:52:WARNING:FS00:Size of positions 2584 does not match topology 2582
19:04:24:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 2775000 out of 7500000 steps (37%)
19:09:13:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 2850000 out of 7500000 steps (38%)
19:14:02:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 2925000 out of 7500000 steps (39%)
19:18:50:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 3000000 out of 7500000 steps (40%)
19:18:57:WARNING:FS00:Size of positions 2584 does not match topology 2582
19:23:41:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 3075000 out of 7500000 steps (41%)
19:28:30:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 3150000 out of 7500000 steps (42%)
19:33:19:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 3225000 out of 7500000 steps (43%)
19:35:02:WARNING:FS00:Size of positions 2584 does not match topology 2582
19:38:09:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 3300000 out of 7500000 steps (44%)
19:42:58:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 3375000 out of 7500000 steps (45%)
19:47:46:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 3450000 out of 7500000 steps (46%)
19:51:05:WARNING:FS00:Size of positions 2584 does not match topology 2582
19:52:36:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 3525000 out of 7500000 steps (47%)
19:57:25:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 3600000 out of 7500000 steps (48%)
20:02:13:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 3675000 out of 7500000 steps (49%)
20:07:02:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 3750000 out of 7500000 steps (50%)
20:07:09:WARNING:FS00:Size of positions 2584 does not match topology 2582
20:11:52:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 3825000 out of 7500000 steps (51%)
20:16:40:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 3900000 out of 7500000 steps (52%)
20:21:29:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 3975000 out of 7500000 steps (53%)
20:23:12:WARNING:FS00:Size of positions 2584 does not match topology 2582
20:26:19:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 4050000 out of 7500000 steps (54%)
20:31:08:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 4125000 out of 7500000 steps (55%)
20:35:57:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 4200000 out of 7500000 steps (56%)
20:39:16:WARNING:FS00:Size of positions 2584 does not match topology 2582
20:40:47:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 4275000 out of 7500000 steps (57%)
20:45:36:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 4350000 out of 7500000 steps (58%)
20:50:25:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 4425000 out of 7500000 steps (59%)
20:55:13:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 4500000 out of 7500000 steps (60%)
20:55:20:WARNING:FS00:Size of positions 2584 does not match topology 2582
21:00:04:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 4575000 out of 7500000 steps (61%)
21:04:52:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 4650000 out of 7500000 steps (62%)
21:09:41:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 4725000 out of 7500000 steps (63%)
21:11:24:WARNING:FS00:Size of positions 2584 does not match topology 2582
21:14:31:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 4800000 out of 7500000 steps (64%)
21:19:20:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 4875000 out of 7500000 steps (65%)
21:24:08:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 4950000 out of 7500000 steps (66%)
21:27:28:WARNING:FS00:Size of positions 2584 does not match topology 2582
21:28:59:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 5025000 out of 7500000 steps (67%)
21:33:48:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 5100000 out of 7500000 steps (68%)
21:38:37:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 5175000 out of 7500000 steps (69%)
21:43:25:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 5250000 out of 7500000 steps (70%)
21:43:32:WARNING:FS00:Size of positions 2584 does not match topology 2582
21:48:16:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 5325000 out of 7500000 steps (71%)
21:53:05:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 5400000 out of 7500000 steps (72%)
21:57:53:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 5475000 out of 7500000 steps (73%)
21:59:36:WARNING:FS00:Size of positions 2584 does not match topology 2582
22:02:44:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 5550000 out of 7500000 steps (74%)
******************************* Date: 2018-06-01 *******************************
22:07:33:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 5625000 out of 7500000 steps (75%)
22:12:21:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 5700000 out of 7500000 steps (76%)
22:15:40:WARNING:FS00:Size of positions 2584 does not match topology 2582
22:17:12:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 5775000 out of 7500000 steps (77%)
22:22:00:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 5850000 out of 7500000 steps (78%)
22:26:49:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 5925000 out of 7500000 steps (79%)
22:31:38:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 6000000 out of 7500000 steps (80%)
22:31:44:WARNING:FS00:Size of positions 2584 does not match topology 2582
22:36:28:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 6075000 out of 7500000 steps (81%)
22:41:17:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 6150000 out of 7500000 steps (82%)
22:46:06:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 6225000 out of 7500000 steps (83%)
22:47:49:WARNING:FS00:Size of positions 2584 does not match topology 2582
22:50:57:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 6300000 out of 7500000 steps (84%)
22:55:45:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 6375000 out of 7500000 steps (85%)
23:00:34:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 6450000 out of 7500000 steps (86%)
23:03:53:WARNING:FS00:Size of positions 2584 does not match topology 2582
23:05:25:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 6525000 out of 7500000 steps (87%)
23:10:14:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 6600000 out of 7500000 steps (88%)
23:15:03:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 6675000 out of 7500000 steps (89%)
23:19:51:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 6750000 out of 7500000 steps (90%)
23:19:58:WARNING:FS00:Size of positions 2584 does not match topology 2582
23:24:42:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 6825000 out of 7500000 steps (91%)
23:29:31:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 6900000 out of 7500000 steps (92%)
23:34:20:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 6975000 out of 7500000 steps (93%)
23:36:03:WARNING:FS00:Size of positions 2584 does not match topology 2582
23:39:10:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 7050000 out of 7500000 steps (94%)
23:43:59:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 7125000 out of 7500000 steps (95%)
23:48:48:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 7200000 out of 7500000 steps (96%)
23:52:07:WARNING:FS00:Size of positions 2584 does not match topology 2582
23:53:38:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 7275000 out of 7500000 steps (97%)
23:58:27:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 7350000 out of 7500000 steps (98%)
00:03:16:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 7425000 out of 7500000 steps (99%)
00:03:17:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 65.254.110.245:8080
00:03:18:WU01:FS00:Assigned to work server 140.163.4.231
00:03:18:WU01:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: RUNNING gpu:1:GP106 [GeForce GTX 1060 3GB] 3935 from 140.163.4.231
00:03:18:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 140.163.4.231:8080
00:03:18:WU01:FS00ownloading 16.52MiB
00:03:24:WU01:FS00ownload 48.06%
00:03:30:WU01:FS00ownload 88.92%
00:03:31:WU01:FS00ownload complete
00:03:31:WU01:FS00:Received Unit: id:01 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:11713 run:5 clone:336 gen:84 core:0x21 unit:0x000000718ca304e75adf7430a7a801c0
00:08:05:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 7500000 out of 7500000 steps (100%)
00:08:07:WU00:FS00:0x21:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
00:08:07:WU00:FS00:0x21:Saving result file checkpointState.xml
00:08:07:WU00:FS00:0x21:Saving result file checkpt.crc
00:08:07:WU00:FS00:0x21:Saving result file log.txt
00:08:07:WU00:FS00:0x21:Saving result file positions.xtc
00:08:07:WU00:FS00:0x21:Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
00:08:07:WU00:FS00:FahCore returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
00:08:07:WU00:FS00:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:11713 run:21 clone:99 gen:169 core:0x21 unit:0x000000d68ca304e75a5a522b069dc2bc
00:08:07:WU00:FS00:Uploading 11.78MiB to 140.163.4.231
00:08:07:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 140.163.4.231:8080
00:08:08:WU01:FS00:Starting
00:08:08:WU01:FS00:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:\ProgramData\FAHClient\cores/cores.foldingathome.org/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_21.fah/FahCore_21.exe -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 705 -lifeline 1144 -checkpoint 15 -gpu-vendor nvidia -opencl-platform 0 -opencl-device 0 -cuda-device 0 -gpu 0
00:08:08:WU01:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 5560
00:08:08:WU01:FS00:Core PID:6072
00:08:08:WU01:FS00:FahCore 0x21 started
00:08:08:WU01:FS00:0x21:*********************** Log Started 2018-06-02T00:08:08Z ***********************
00:08:08:WU01:FS00:0x21roject: 11713 (Run 5, Clone 336, Gen 84)
00:08:08:WU01:FS00:0x21:Unit: 0x000000718ca304e75adf7430a7a801c0
00:08:08:WU01:FS00:0x21:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
00:08:08:WU01:FS00:0x21:Machine: 0
00:08:08:WU01:FS00:0x21:Reading tar file core.xml
00:08:08:WU01:FS00:0x21:Reading tar file integrator.xml
00:08:08:WU01:FS00:0x21:Reading tar file state.xml
00:08:08:WU01:FS00:0x21:Reading tar file system.xml
00:08:09:WU01:FS00:0x21igital signatures verified
00:08:09:WU01:FS00:0x21:Folding@home GPU Core21 Folding@home Core
00:08:09:WU01:FS00:0x21:Version 0.0.18
00:08:13:WU00:FS00:Upload 4.24%
00:08:14:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 0 out of 7500000 steps (0%)
00:08:14:WU01:FS00:0x21:Temperature control disabled. Requirements: single Nvidia GPU, tmax must be < 110 and twait >= 900
00:08:19:WU00:FS00:Upload 8.49%
00:08:25:WU00:FS00:Upload 12.73%
00:08:31:WU00:FS00:Upload 16.97%
00:08:37:WU00:FS00:Upload 20.68%
00:08:43:WU00:FS00:Upload 25.46%
00:08:49:WU00:FS00:Upload 29.70%
00:08:55:WU00:FS00:Upload 33.94%
00:09:01:WU00:FS00:Upload 37.66%
00:09:07:WU00:FS00:Upload 41.90%
00:09:13:WU00:FS00:Upload 46.14%
00:09:19:WU00:FS00:Upload 50.39%
00:09:25:WU00:FS00:Upload 54.63%
00:09:31:WU00:FS00:Upload 58.87%
00:09:37:WU00:FS00:Upload 63.11%
00:09:43:WU00:FS00:Upload 67.36%
00:09:49:WU00:FS00:Upload 71.60%
00:09:55:WU00:FS00:Upload 75.84%
00:10:01:WU00:FS00:Upload 80.09%
00:10:07:WU00:FS00:Upload 84.33%
00:10:13:WU00:FS00:Upload 88.57%
00:10:19:WU00:FS00:Upload 92.82%
00:10:25:WU00:FS00:Upload 97.06%
00:10:29:WU00:FS00:Upload complete
00:10:29:WU00:FS00:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
00:10:29:WU00:FS00:Final credit estimate, 75389.00 points
00:10:29:WU00:FS00:Cleaning up


----------



## JayTea (2. Juni 2018)

Im FF freut man sich über Feedback. 
Hatte ich dort bisher nichts von gelesen.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (2. Juni 2018)

JayTea schrieb:


> Im FF freut man sich über Feedback.
> Hatte ich dort bisher nichts von gelesen.



Bin Fündig geworden: Folding Forum • View topic - RX 560 AMD Driver 18.1.1, topology error on every frame   Ist zwar für AMD, aber Identisch. Zitat: "Das ist nur eine Warnung für den FAH Viewer und verletzt die Arbeitseinheit in keiner Weise." Na dann ...


----------



## arcDaniel (2. Juni 2018)

Seit wann haben wir denn die core21 0.0.20 Version?


----------



## binär-11110110111 (2. Juni 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Seit wann haben wir denn die core21 0.0.20 Version?



Hat sich erledigt ! (Die hab ich schon seit etlichen Wochen auf dem Schirm.)


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Juni 2018)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Die hab ich schon seit etlichen Wochen auf dem Schirm.


In deiner weiter oben verlinkten Log sehe ich aber nur die 0.0.18 oder kommt die nur bei anderen Projekten?

Ich bekomme seit drei Wochen ausschliesslich nur P11713 und hab die 0.0.20 deshalb noch nie gesehen? 



Noch was anderes:
Läuft bei euch mit Windows 10 1803 HFM.Net stabil? 
Seit dem Update kann ich es leider überhaupt nicht mehr behaupten.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (3. Juni 2018)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> In deiner weiter oben verlinkten Log sehe ich aber nur die 0.0.18 oder kommt die nur bei anderen Projekten?
> 
> Ich bekomme seit drei Wochen ausschliesslich nur P11713 und hab die 0.0.20 deshalb noch nie gesehen?



Ähm ... stimmt, hast Recht; habe gestern zu schnell gelesen !


----------



## ProfBoom (3. Juni 2018)

Mir ist noch kein Problem mit HFM.net aufgefallen.


----------



## Schussmann (7. Juni 2018)

mal ne Frage in die Runde :

MSI GeForce GTX 1080 ARMOR 8G OC, Grafikkarte HDMI, 3x DisplayPort, DVI-D   wäre das noch was bevor neue Gen kommt ?

Kaffeesatz lesen und so. Weiß ja keiner was kommt .


----------



## JayTea (7. Juni 2018)

Ich schätze mal schon. "Schlecht" wird auch bei einer neuen Generation die GTX 1080 nicht sein.
Und da nvidia überhaupt und gar nicht unter Zugzwang ist, scheint es wirklich noch zu dauern bis sich da etwas Neues in Richtung _Turing _auftut.


----------



## Hasestab (8. Juni 2018)

Kann man diese Fehlermeldung mit dem neuen Clienten irgendwie abschalten?

Stört schon irgendwie.


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Juni 2018)

Hasestab schrieb:


> Kann man diese Fehlermeldung mit dem neuen Clienten irgendwie abschalten?
> 
> Stört schon irgendwie.



Du meinst das ? 





> Wie schnell die Zeit vergeht:*WARNING:FS00:Size of positions *blabla *does not match topology *blablu



Wohl eher nicht


----------



## arcDaniel (8. Juni 2018)

Ich wäre mal froh, wenn es wieder etwas kühler werden würde, die Vega hat hier einen Vorteil, die gibt die Hitze super an den Block weiter, nur heizt die den Raum dann wieder sehr schnell auf... Vor und Nachteil eines so grossen Die's


----------



## Ramonx56 (8. Juni 2018)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Du meinst das ?
> 
> Wohl eher nicht



Und ich dachte schon es liegt wieder an meinem OC.
Hatte nämlich ein wenig mit den Settings gespielt.


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Juni 2018)

Nee, das liegt nicht an dir


----------



## Ramonx56 (8. Juni 2018)

Falls der Dienst bald verfügbar ist, könnte der für Falt-Aktionswochen sehr interessant sein: Learn about Shadow now! (Germany)
Oder einfach um generell unser Folding Team zu erweitern. Nicht jeder hat die Möglichkeiten einen Folder bei sich unterzustellen.
Finde die Preise echt mehr als angemessen. Fast schon zu gut um wahr zu sein.


----------



## JayTea (8. Juni 2018)

Also was tut der neue Client was der alte nicht kann?! Habe nur das hier an Changelog gefunden; kann ich bloß nicht viel mit anfangen oder es erscheint mir absolut nebensächlich.
Abgesehen davon ist diese Seite ein Witz....ein schlechter Witz...2013 *hust* 
Würde bedeuten, ich kann mit einer GTX 1080 für 35 €uro/Monat falten...?! 
Ich glaube aber, dass das praktisch nicht (dauerhaft) laufen wird. Das Angebot richtet sich ja eher mehr an Gamer und die lasten nicht 24/7 die Hardware maximal aus. (Okay, vielleicht irgenbdwelche krankhaft süchtigen Asiaten beim Rollenspiel. )
Ein kurzer Blick in die Nutzungsbedingungen geht schon in die Richtung und bezieht sich immerhin bereits auf Kryptomining: Untersagt ist... 





> Kryptowährungen zu sprengen oder die Rechenleistung von Shadow® zum Hacken von Verschlüsselungscodes zu verwenden


----------



## Ramonx56 (9. Juni 2018)

JayTea schrieb:


> Also was tut der neue Client was der alte nicht kann?! Habe nur das hier an Changelog gefunden; kann ich bloß nicht viel mit anfangen oder es erscheint mir absolut nebensächlich.
> Abgesehen davon ist diese Seite ein Witz....ein schlechter Witz...2013 *hust*
> Würde bedeuten, ich kann mit einer GTX 1080 für 35 €uro/Monat falten...?!
> Ich glaube aber, dass das praktisch nicht (dauerhaft) laufen wird. Das Angebot richtet sich ja eher mehr an Gamer und die lasten nicht 24/7 die Hardware maximal aus. (Okay, vielleicht irgenbdwelche krankhaft süchtigen Asiaten beim Rollenspiel. )
> Ein kurzer Blick in die Nutzungsbedingungen geht schon in die Richtung und bezieht sich immerhin bereits auf Kryptomining: Untersagt ist...




Wissenschaftliche Berechnungen oder  ein 24/7 Betrieb ist aber nicht Grundsätzlich untersagt.
Manche haben sicherlich auch noch andere Szenarien und Anforderungen, die in einem 24/7 Betrieb resultieren.
Deep Learning. Rendern. Simulationen, 24/7 Internet Cafes usw.
Solange ein solcher Workload nicht explizit ausgeschlossen wird, ist sicherlich erstmal nicht mit Konsequenzen zu rechnen, oder?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. Juni 2018)

Die Passage bezieht sich ja selbst bei Cryptos nur auf eh Rechtswidrige vorgänge. Das schürfen ist nicht angesprochen.


----------



## ProfBoom (9. Juni 2018)

"sprengen" von Kryptowährungen ist eine schlechte Übersetzung von schürfen:

(Verboten ist
"-mining cryptocurrencies or using Shadow's® computing power to break encryption keys;"


----------



## JayTea (9. Juni 2018)

Folding werden die daher wahrscheinlich genauso sch**** finden. Ob und wann das ausgeschlossen wird...mal sehen. Bin mir aber recht sicher, dass die das bisher nur noch nicht aufm Schirm und daher nicht explizit erwähnt haben.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. Juni 2018)

Ah ok, die mühe, mir das in englisch durch zu lesen, hab ich mir nicht gemacht.


----------



## Ramonx56 (9. Juni 2018)

JayTea schrieb:


> Folding werden die daher wahrscheinlich genauso sch**** finden. Ob und wann das ausgeschlossen wird...mal sehen. Bin mir aber recht sicher, dass die das bisher nur noch nicht aufm Schirm und daher nicht explizit erwähnt haben.



Dann ist das aber erstmal nicht unser Problem.
Falls man denn darauf hingewiesen wird, könnte man sich vielleicht einigen das doppelte zu zahlen.
Wäre immer noch bezahlbar.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Juni 2018)

Tapatalk geht endlich wieder 

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## arcDaniel (11. Juni 2018)

Danke für die Info, danach sofort wieder installieren


----------



## Ramonx56 (14. Juni 2018)

Kann mir einer sagen aus welchen Grund die Projekt Timeline nicht aktuell gehalten wird?
Gibt es schlicht nichts zu vermelden, oder fehlen die Ressourcen?
Project Timeline – Folding@home

Außerdem würde mich mal interessieren ob die Rechenleistung in letzter Zeit wieder zurückgegangen ist. 
Kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass immer noch 100 Petaflops zur Verfügung stehen. Also wenn man sich die Gesamtpunkte anschaut. 
Ich komme da momentan eher auf 30-40 Petaflops.


----------



## JayTea (18. Juni 2018)

Das sind halt Wissenschaftler, die haben es (außer bei papern!) nicht so mit Veröffentlichungen/Öffentlichkeitsarbeit...  
Würde ich aber natürlich ebenfalls begrüßen, da mal wieder auf einen aktuelleren Stand zu kommen.


----------



## JayTea (18. Juni 2018)

Die neue GeForce GTX 1050 mit 3 GByte VRAM hat -wie die Ti- 768 Shader; dabei aber bloß ein 96 bit breites Speicherinterface.
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 1050 Windforce 3 GB im Test - ComputerBase
Wenn sie den dann mal im Preis unter die Ti sinkt, dürfte sie zum Falten ganz attraktiv sein!?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Juni 2018)

Am Samstag fahr ich für eine Woche in den Moped-Urlaub und werde in dieser Zeit das Gratsen pausieren > wird selbstverständlich nachgeholt .


----------



## Hasestab (25. Juni 2018)

Server did not like Results,  dumping. ..

Weiß jemand was das bedeutet?

Gruss


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Juni 2018)

Enorm schwierig zu sagen, Hasestab

Diese Meldung begleitet uns seid vielen Jahren

*Kann* am OC liegen
*Kann* am Collection-Server liegen
*Kann* am Client liegen
und und und

Hast du den neuen Client drauf??


----------



## Hasestab (25. Juni 2018)

Den hatte ich drauf. Der ist mir auf den Keks gegangen.
Diese Meldung kam gestern nur 1 mal bzw auch das erste mal.
Allerdings während dem ich Far Cry gespielt  hab mit der 1080ti.
Die Meldung kam aber von der 980 die mit im Sys läuft.
Vielleicht lag es daran das das System gefaltet hat während dem zocken.!?

Ok mal abwarten. Danke


----------



## JayTea (25. Juni 2018)

Abwarten ist gut. Ich denke jeder, der schon länger faltet, hatte diese Meldung schon mal.
Wie BB schreibt ist's uneindeutig woher sie kommt. Ich hatte es auf den Client/die WU geschoben. Die können sich schließlich nicht wehren.


----------



## Ramonx56 (27. Juni 2018)

Wie man an meinen EOC Stats erkennen kann läuft nun auch endlich das 1080TI - System wieder.
Ramonx56 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

@Top 3 - (24hr-AVG):
Ich mache euch da oben mal ein bisschen Konkurrenz 
Damit es nicht zu langweilig wird habe ich mal ein wenig Holz ins Feuer gelegt.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. Juni 2018)

Bin nach 3150km (davon 2'050 Mopedkilometer ) wieder aus dem Urlaub zurück.


----------



## Bumblebee (30. Juni 2018)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Bin nach 3150km (davon 2'050 Mopedkilometer ) wieder aus dem Urlaub zurück.



Willkommen zurück
Schön, dass du wieder da bist


----------



## Ramonx56 (30. Juni 2018)

Und ab Morgen bin ich auch erstmal unterwegs. 
Mache eine Deutschlandrundreise/Roadtrip. Falls ich also jemanden besuchen soll könnt ihr euch gerne melden. 
Castle Bumblestein ist sicherlich auch eine Sehenswürdigkeit... steht die überhaupt in DL? Ich glaube nicht... schade eigentlich.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. Juni 2018)

Wenn du region Wob-BS-GF bereist, sind Brooker und ich quasi in Griffweite.
Meinereiner gibt dir gerne nen Kaffe und Kekse


----------



## Ramonx56 (30. Juni 2018)

Ich muss meine Begleitung mal fragen. die Route ist nicht unbedingt fest. Wir sind da ganz spontan. Aber unsere aktuelle Route geht direkt durch BS.
Braucht ihr noch Mainboards? Hab da noch ein paar ASRock B85er Chipset rumliegen und ein z68er.
So ich bin jetzt packen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. Juni 2018)

Wenn es richtung Norden geht sag bescheid, wohne ein paar km nördlich von gf.


----------



## nfsgame (1. Juli 2018)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Wenn du region Wob-BS-GF bereist, sind Brooker und ich quasi in Griffweite.
> Meinereiner gibt dir gerne nen Kaffe und Kekse


Schreib mich noch dazu...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. Juli 2018)

Ups, ja, ganz vergessen


----------



## Ramonx56 (2. Juli 2018)

Ich bin doch eher an der Ostsee und der Nordsee unterwegs... Prora/Hamburg.


----------



## Hasestab (6. Juli 2018)

Gehen denen in Standfort wieder die Wu,s aus?


----------



## Nono15 (6. Juli 2018)

zumindest die "großen" wu´s sind (zumindest bei mir) gerade nicht mehr im angebot


----------



## binär-11110110111 (6. Juli 2018)

Hi Leude, aufgrund der Dauerhitze (Dürre) hier im Westen muss ich mich (leider) in Sommerpause begeben. Hier in meiner Dachwohnung zählt jedes Grad und aufg. gesundh. Probleme bin ich eh hitzeempfindlich. Im Winterhalbjahr bin ich aber wieder VOLL da. 

Man liest sich ...


----------



## Hasestab (6. Juli 2018)

Westen? Wo kommst denn du her?
Aber stimmt schon...Bei mir läuft auch schon alles auf 0.900V


----------



## binär-11110110111 (6. Juli 2018)

Hasestab schrieb:


> Westen? Wo kommst denn du her?
> Aber stimmt schon...Bei mir läuft auch schon alles auf 0.900V



Niederrhein, hier war schon der Juni extrem trocken und heiß, Gewitter fanden wie gewohnt wo anders statt ...


----------



## JayTea (7. Juli 2018)

Kühl dich in der Südsee ab. 
Oder herrschen dort wieder “Blaualgen“ vor? 

Hab heute auch noch mal die Lüfterkurve angepasst. Wobei es hier im Erdgeschoss maximal bis 25° C geht.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (8. Juli 2018)

Obwohl ich raus bin, hab ich mal für den kleinen Hunger zwischendurch ne 0xa7 CPU-WU gekostet. Anscheinend wurden hier die Punkte extrem kastriert.  Normal waren ca. 20K pro Tag, aktuell sind es nur (unverschämte) 7,6K  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: "Überredet". ich versuche mal meine GPU deutlich zu untertakten, "kühle" 100K sind immer noch besser als nix...

Ich kann halt nicht ohne ... Origami leben ...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Juli 2018)

Zu so drastischen Miteln musste ich zum Glück noch nicht greifen dass die Zimmertemperatur nicht 27°C erreicht, musste mich aber Gamingtechnisch umorientieren:
Weniger Abwärme geht nur über weniger Verbrauch > PS3


----------



## brooker (16. Juli 2018)

... moin an das beste Team was ich kenne 

Nach einigen vielfältig herausfordernden Wochen bin ich seit gestern wieder online und bin mit von der Party.
Die Stats gehen gerade ordentlich hoch und runter. Ist aber auch normal, ist ja auch Urlaubszeit.
Ich möchte es jedoch nicht verpassen Euch auf die kommende Aktion hinzuweisen: "Gamer folden gegen die Vergesslichkeit 2018". Es wird wieder einen offiziellen Aufruf und ein Gewinnspiel geben. Mehr dazu in Kürze. 
Grüße brooker


----------



## Ramonx56 (16. Juli 2018)

@brooker
Super, dass du wieder mit dabei bist.

Da ich das Raumklima momentan einfach nicht mehr in den Griff bekomme muss ich leider erstmal aussetzen.
Meine "Büropflanze" geht nämlich schon ein...

Folder1:
Beide GTX 1070 laufen zwischen 80 und 85°C.
Die CPU des DUAL 1070 Folders geht in Richtung 90°C (3570K)
SSD - 60°C

Folder2:
Die GTX 1080TI kratzt an 80°C. 
CPU ist aber dank DPP3 noch im Rahmen.

Die letzte WU läuft gerade durch. Dann werde ich mal schauen wie es weitergeht. 
Muss meine 22,5TB HDD Space auch noch einmal neu Plotten. Das produziert nicht so viel Abwärme. (Burstcoin)
Vielleicht nehme ich das diese Woche mal in Angriff. POC1>POC2.


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Juli 2018)

Ramonx56 schrieb:


> Da ich das Raumklima momentan einfach nicht mehr in den Griff bekomme muss ich leider erstmal aussetzen.
> Meine "Büropflanze" geht nämlich schon ein...* <== das darf nicht sein *
> 
> Folder1:
> ...



 *DAS* sind mal heftige Zahlen …
Da würde ich auch auf die Bremse steigen


----------



## brooker (17. Juli 2018)

@Ramon: keine schönen Werte! Wie hoch ist deine Zimmertemperatur? Ich schlage vor, du legst dir bspw für die 1080ti ein 800mV Profil an. Das ist dann schon deutlich entspannter.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. Juli 2018)

laufen die GPUs mit 100% PT? Setz das runter, und OC drauf, die karten schaffen den Werkstakt normal auch bei 72-75% PT und bleiben deutlich kühler; der Stromverbrauch dankt es dir ebenso.


----------



## Hasestab (17. Juli 2018)

Oha...Da komm ich nicht ran.

Meine 1080ti hat immo bei 27°Raumtemperatur nur 53°
2012Mhz/5450Mhz 0.9620V 53%Tdp 50%Lüfter
Und die 980 ist mit dem Ryzen im Kreislauf bei 35°
1412Mhz/3505Mhz 1.225V 75%Tdp.

Und die 1060er haben es gemütlich im Keller.

Gruss


----------



## brooker (17. Juli 2018)

... heute mal geschaut. 1060 mit 800mV auf OC +170 und Ram +500 machen bei 34 Grad Umluft 55 Grad Gpu Temp mit 85% Lüfter.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Juli 2018)

34°C Gehäusetemperatur?

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. Juli 2018)

Das ist heute wohl ein offener Aufbau gewesen


----------



## brooker (18. Juli 2018)

... hab ich leider vergessen zu erwähnen: richtig vermutet  offener Aufbau


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. Juli 2018)

Ich weiß ja, wie warm es bei uns war


----------



## binär-11110110111 (23. Juli 2018)

Aufgrund der Dauerhitze und dem Hitze-Worst-Case in dieser Woche muß ich nun leider doch, zumindest für ein paar Tage, aussteigen. Ich klinke mich wieder ein, sobald die Wohnung auf unter +30 Grad fällt. Jou, man liest sich ... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Juli 2018)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Aufgrund der Dauerhitze und dem Hitze-Worst-Case in dieser Woche muß ich nun leider doch, zumindest für ein paar Tage, aussteigen. Ich klinke mich wieder ein, sobald die Wohnung auf unter +30 Grad fällt. Jou, man liest sich ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Unter 30° - da frier ich ja schon beim blossen Gedanken


----------



## binär-11110110111 (23. Juli 2018)

*<== sollte hier ein Bild sein??

*Nein, hab ich wieder raus genommen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Juli 2018)

Kleine Forumssoftwarefrage:
Wieso wird bei Gratsen seit neusten das verwendete Grats-Smiley auf noch unter Angehängte Grafiken aufgeführt?


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Juli 2018)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Kleine Forumssoftwarefrage:
> Wieso wird bei Gratsen seit neusten das verwendete Grats-Smiley auf noch unter Angehängte Grafiken aufgeführt?



K.A. - sorry...
Btw. - weil's Not tut - 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - weil er immer den "Grats-Job" so gut macht

Oh, keine angehängte Grafik


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Juli 2018)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> K.A. - sorry...
> Btw. - weil's Not tut -
> 
> 
> ...


Hast du das Smiley kopiert oder hast du es aus deinen Anhängen heraus eingefügt?

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Juli 2018)

- natürlich copy und paste - 

Aber du musstest ja wieder das Geheimnis lüften


----------



## alextest (25. Juli 2018)

So, Feierabend, Zwangspause für ein paar Tage.
Arbeitszimmer hat 30 Grad erreicht bei 34 Grad außentemp.
System geht wieder online, sobald es etwas kühler wird


----------



## Hasestab (26. Juli 2018)

Muss man durch! Und die Woche wird noch schlimmer!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. Juli 2018)

Durch meine Massnahme das ich momentan "nur" mit der PS3 zocke, kann ich die Zimmertemperatur unter 28°C halten > wenn's noch wärmer wird, werd ich wohl nicht drumherum kommen an der Taktschraube der Titans zu drehen.




Ich hab noch ein Problem mit meinem 1090T-Rechner und bräuchte Mal euren Rat:
Momentan startet er ganz schlecht im Bios-Bereich (bevor das OS selber startet), bleibt ständig mit der Meldung hängen Bios-Einstellungen paßen nicht.

Selbst komplett Default bringt nichts.

Das Seltsame ist aber wenn ich einen Soft-Reset über die Tastatur mache startet er ganz normal und läuft dann auch Stunden lang stabil.

Bios-Batterie hab ich schon als erstes ersetzt (alte hatte nur noch 2,53V).


Idee wo ich suchen soll?

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## newdeal (26. Juli 2018)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Momentan startet er ganz schlecht im Bios-Bereich (bevor das OS selber startet), bleibt ständig mit der Meldung hängen Bios-Einstellungen paßen nicht.
> ...
> Idee wo ich suchen soll?



Anlaufprobleme des CPU Kühlerlüfters? Das wäre die Sicherheitskontrolle im BIOS, um ein Ausfall des Kühlers zu melden, vielleicht liegt es nur an den Kabelverbindungen, manchmal hilft alle Kabel ab und neu aufstecken.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. Juli 2018)

newdeal schrieb:


> Anlaufprobleme des CPU Kühlerlüfters? Das wäre die Sicherheitskontrolle im BIOS, um ein Ausfall des Kühlers zu melden, vielleicht liegt es nur an den Kabelverbindungen, manchmal hilft alle Kabel ab und neu aufstecken.


Aufgrund der verbauten Wakü hängt anstelle eines CPU-Lüfters ein Gehäuse-Lüfter drann:
Ohne Tachosignal am CPU-FAN-Anschluss kommt vom BIOS her eine entsprechende Fehlermeldung und verweigert jegliche weitere Aktionen bis daß behoben ist.

Da die entsprechnede Fehlermeldung fehlt und ich auch weitere Aktionen machen kann schließe ich das aus.

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mattinator (26. Juli 2018)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Das Seltsame ist aber wenn ich einen Soft-Reset über die Tastatur mache startet er ganz normal und läuft dann auch Stunden lang stabil.
> 
> Bios-Batterie hab ich schon als erstes ersetzt (alte hatte nur noch 2,53V).
> 
> ...



Netzteil, "aufgeblähte" Kondensatoren auf dem Mainboard.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. Juli 2018)

mattinator schrieb:


> Netzteil, "aufgeblähte" Kondensatoren auf dem Mainboard.


Netzteil hab ich noch dass grosse Seasonic 750W rumliegen > teste ich heute Abend.

Erkennt man aufgeblähte Kondensatoren gut?
Ich hab noch nie welche in Natura gesehen.

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (26. Juli 2018)

Der Decker wölbt sich nach oben, sollte man erkennen können.


----------



## mattinator (26. Juli 2018)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Erkennt man aufgeblähte Kondensatoren gut?
> Ich hab noch nie welche in Natura gesehen.


Die entsprechenden aus den älteren Kundenservern haben wir nicht aufgehoben, sonst hätte ich mal ein Foto posten können.
Btw., Google ist schon nicht schlecht: mainboard aufgeblaehte kondensatoren - Google-Suche.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. Juli 2018)

Es gibt so Tage an dennen sieht man echt den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht :
Vorhin geschaut ob ich was Auffälliges an den Kondensatoren entdecken kann  (alle sichtbaren kontrolliert und sind in Ordnung) > was sind das für LEDs da auf dem Mainboard und was steht da daneben?  CPU, RAM, VGA und sonst noch was?  > Das sind die Diagnose-LEDs! 

Gleich mal kontrolliert was die beim Start anzeigen > LED bleibt bei VGA hängen. 

Mich auf die 980er konzentiert > im Endeffekt war es das PCI-E-Kabel dass auf der Netzteilseite ein Kontaktproblem hatte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Jetzt schein der 1090T-Rechner wieder normal zu laufen, hoffe dass das so bleibt. 



Ich danke euch für eure Hilfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JayTea (27. Juli 2018)

Im Netz brodelt fleißig die Gerüchteküche bezüglich nvidias künftiger Generation. Ich bin sehr gespannt wie es dann beim folding aussieht, zumal ich wieder selbst einsteigen will was die Hardware angeht.

Sonniges und ertragbar warmes Wochenende sowie viel Vergnügen beim Schwitzen inklusive der anschließenden Abkühlung!


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. Juli 2018)

Wenn die alten Gerüchte stimmen, dass Nvidia das Thema Mining behindern wolle, wird das leide rnicht ohen Folgen für F@H bleiben, soweit mein Verständnis für die Berechnungseinheiten geht.


----------



## JayTea (27. Juli 2018)

Mein menschliches Verständnis geht so weit, dass ich mir kaum vorstellen kann, dass ein profitorientierter Konzern sich selbst ins Bein schießt. 
Ich glaube schon, dass die (kurzfristig?) mehr Geld durchs Mining verdienen als das sie nennenswert Verlust machen, weil “ein paar“ (enthusiast) Gamer vergrault werden. Ich weiß es natürlich nicht aber man wird es sehen...die Erde dreht sich weiter. Hoffentlich auch nach der anstehenden Mondfinsternis.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. Juli 2018)

Es sollte ja dafür spezielle Reihen geben, das wäre dann nru die Frage, ob udn wenn ja wann die kommen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Juli 2018)

Mein Rechner bockt wieder. 

Heute Abend wechsle ich mal testweise das NT.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Juli 2018)

NT-Wechsel hat leider nichts gebracht. 

Was jetzt allerdings neu ist dass die Diagnose-LED zuerst bei CPU kurz ausgeht und dann 3X zwischen CPU und RAM hin und her springt:
CPU oder RAM Fehlerquelle?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (28. Juli 2018)

Schwer zu sagen, erst mal Memtest starten


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. Juli 2018)

Der Win10-Arbeitsspeichertest (erweitert) hat nichts gefunden.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. Juli 2018)

Nein, bitte Memtest, das Tool vom USB Stick booten, ...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. Juli 2018)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Nein, bitte Memtest, das Tool vom USB Stick booten, ...


Bin gerade dabei einen Stick zu generieren.

Selbst ohne dass der Test schon gelaufen ist, hab ich den RAM schon sehr stark im Verdacht:
Die verbauten Corsair Rigel sind eigentlich 1600er, aber sobald ich diese mit 1600MHz betreiben will hat der Rechner odentlich Probleme damit zu starten > mit 1333MHz hingegen geht es problemlos.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. Juli 2018)

Was ist das für ne Plattform, welche RAM-CFG fährst du?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. Juli 2018)

Mainboard ist ein Asus Crosshair IV Formula

RAM-CFG sind die Timings? 
Wenn ja 8-8-8-24 (sind die Timings aus dem XMP-Profil)

System ist das aus meinem Profil, da ist auch die ganz genau Modellbezeichnung drin.


Nachtrag:
Memtest86 V4.20 läuft jetzt.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. Juli 2018)

Wenn das nur 2x 4gb sind, ist der RAM echt das Thema, allerdings kann es auch der IMC im X6 sein, das müsste man testen.
8-8-8-24 auf 1600 ist aber eigentlich keine dolle sache


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. Juli 2018)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Wenn das nur 2x 4gb sind, ist der RAM echt das Thema, allerdings kann es auch der IMC im X6 sein, das müsste man testen.
> 8-8-8-24 auf 1600 ist aber eigentlich keine dolle sache


Ist 4X 2GB.


Nachtrag:
Und wie testet man den IMC?

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. Juli 2018)

Der IMC kann nicht getrennt vom RAM getestet werden, aber bei 4 Modulen würde ich die Timings eher auf 9-9-9-25 stellen und die spannung um 0,05-0,075v anheben, das ist halt etwas stress für den IMC und die Signale bei Vollbestückung.


----------



## Hasestab (29. Juli 2018)

ftp://mersenne.org/gimps/p95v279.win64.zip

Test 786K bis 800k und 1344K!

786K=Agent/IMC

800k=Vdimm/Timing

Min 180min! !!

Gruss ��


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. Juli 2018)

Spannung ist schon um 0.075V angehoben.

Altersbedingt die Timings anheben?
8-8-8-24 lief 3 Jahren stabil.



@Hasestab:
Ich lass jetzt mal den Memstest86 ein Weile laufen, dann kann ich mal Prime95 im Sommer testen (hab jetzt schon wieder 29°C im Büro).

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. Juli 2018)

Das kann auch Wärmebedingt sein.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. Juli 2018)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Das kann auch Wärmebedingt sein.


Das schließe ich aus:
Das Problem mit dem Starten tritt ja bereits im kalten Zustand auf sprich wenn der Rechner vorher Stundenlang aus war und innerhalb von ~5s aufheizen in Kombination mit einer Wakü halte ich praktisch für unmöglich.

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hasestab (29. Juli 2018)

Musst nicht alle Kerne nutzen...Hauptsache der Ram wird maximal belegt. Und in der zeit nichts machen was den Ram volllaufen lässt. Also etwas darunter bleiben.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. Juli 2018)

Ok, des stimmt, mit Wakü ists komisch.
Wie ist das Board gekühlt?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. Juli 2018)

Von Liquid Extasy ist ein Fullcoverkühler darauf.

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hasestab (29. Juli 2018)

Tritt das Problem auch auf wenn der PC vor dem Start komplett vom Strom getrennt war für etwa 1 -2min?

Es könnte sogar ein defektes Displaykabel sein bzw ein neuer Monitor.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. Juli 2018)

Macht keinen Unterschied ob er nur ausgeschaltet oder komplett Stromlos war.

Rechner hängt an einer Stromleiste die ich ausschalte wenn ich ihn nicht brauche.


Monitor hab ich vor ca. 1 Jahr ersetzt und Kabel sind da auch ersetzt worden.

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. Juli 2018)

Prüf die Kabel am Monitor und PC auf festsitz 

Das mit der Kühlung spricht eher gegen das Board.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. Juli 2018)

Die sind richtig drin (DP-Sicherung ist überall sauber verriegelt).

Wie lange soll ich den Memtest86 laufen lassen?

Läuft seit 2:40h, ist am 3. Durchlauf drann und fehlerfrei.

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. Juli 2018)

Ich hab jetzt den Memtest86 abgebrochen nach 3:25h (keine Fehler).



Hasestab schrieb:


> ftp://mersenne.org/gimps/p95v279.win64.zip
> 
> Test 786K bis 800k und 1344K!
> 
> ...


Wie stelle ich das genau ein oder sind das Werte für mehrere Einzeltest?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JayTea (29. Juli 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn du Prime startest, sollte es so aussehen. Dort wählst du im oberen Abschnitt "Custom" aus und kannst dann die Werte darunter eintragen: Min FFT size (in K): 786 und Max FFT size (in K): 800. Bei "Memory to use (in MB)" schadet ein höherer Wert wahrscheinlich auch nicht?! Die Threads kann man dann wohl runterstellen. Das ne ganze Weile laufen lassen. Danach noch einmal mit 1344 bis 1344 (Min > Max). Wofür war dieser Test doch gleich??
Alternativ kommst du über *Options *> *Torture Test... *an das Fenster.


----------



## Nono15 (29. Juli 2018)

Hi,

haste noch so nen kleinen Mainboard-Lautsprecher rumfahren den Du anschließen kannst? Wenn schon beim Starten ein Fehler in der HArdware auftritt müsste doch schon das Bios meutern und so nen Beep-Code ausgeben.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. Juli 2018)

Nono15 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> haste noch so nen kleinen Mainboard-Lautsprecher rumfahren den Du anschließen kannst? Wenn schon beim Starten ein Fehler in der HArdware auftritt müsste doch schon das Bios meutern und so nen Beep-Code ausgeben.


Ist schon ein Lautsprecher angeschlossen und zwei Sachen beept der mir vor:
Wenn der Rechner gute Laune hat (sporadisch hat er die noch) startet er normal und quttiert das mit dem entsprechenden Ton.
Wenn der Fehler auftritt er  beept mit einem entsprend langem Ton und quittiert so die Fehlermeldung vom Bios dass das Overclocking nicht funktioniert > selbst mit Default-Einstellungen wo also gar kein Overclocking ist. 


Nachtrag:
Ich lass jetzt Prime95 bis morgen früh in der 786k/800k-Einstellung mit 2 Threads laufen, RAM ist so eingestellt dass er zu 95% gefüllt ist.


----------



## Hasestab (30. Juli 2018)

Der 1344k ist eigentlich für die Vcore. 

Bin da schon ein wenig raus

Das sind Angaben für einen Test. Ohne 1344k.
Wenn das Programm startet erst einmal auf Blend klicken dann wieder auf Custom.

768k nicht 786k....sorry!

Minimum 768k und Maximum 800k .... Kein Häkchen bei (Run FFTs in-place) und Ram deiner Wahl eingeben.

Time to run each FFT SIZE bei (Thuban / BD ) mindestens auf 8 Min stellen. �� Dann bleibt prime länger bei dem jeweiligen Test und wechselt die K nur alle 8 Min. 

Das dann bissschen laufen lassen.

Er sollte aber auch das komplette Programm schaffen. Heißt 8-4096k .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. Juli 2018)

@Hasestab:
Bild steht auf dem Kopf aber danke für die Info.

Heisst also der Lauf über die letzten 6h war also für die Katz.


----------



## Hasestab (30. Juli 2018)

Moin. 
Hatte gestern mit Handy nicht richtig funktioniert.
Habe es jetzt auch gesehen. 
Denke du hast jetzt halt nur 800k getestet weil der andere min Wert falsch war.
Sehe es einfach als langer einzeltest.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. Juli 2018)

Hasestab schrieb:


> Moin.
> Hatte gestern mit Handy nicht richtig funktioniert.
> Habe es jetzt auch gesehen.
> Denke du hast jetzt halt nur 800k getestet weil der andere min Wert falsch war.
> Sehe es einfach als langer einzeltest.


Was ich bis jetzt noch nicht erwähnt habe, ist daß der eine der beiden Worker sich nach 4:50h verabschiedet hat (der andere lief die 6h fehlerfrei durch).

Muss ich mir jetzt deswegen Gedanken machen?

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hasestab (30. Juli 2018)

Das ist devinitiv negativ.
Kann es sein das der Ram doch zu voll war? Wieviel hast du eingestellt? Bedenke eventuelle Updates oder Anti vir oder der gleichen usw in der Zeit.
Dann wurde eventuell was ausgelagert und der Worker hat deswegen seinen Dienst quittiert.

Versuche es nochmal mit min 768k max 800k und lass mindestens 1Gb Ram frei.

Wenn du wieder einen Aussteiger hast hast du wahrscheinlich  ein Hardwareproblem


----------



## Hasestab (30. Juli 2018)

The DisplayPort Pin 20 Problem


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. Juli 2018)

Eingestellt war 7'000MB was zu einer effektiven Auslastung von 7,5GB (95%) geführt hat sprich ~480MB noch frei.


Ich hab von Delock die Premium-DP-Kabel (die teureren) im Einsatz und deren DP-Switch-Box dazwischen.

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hasestab (30. Juli 2018)

Steh ich auf dem Schlauch? 500Mb für das Betriebssystem? 

Ich muss 4700Mb einstellen für 7600Mb Auslastung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. Juli 2018)

Das waren die Angaben die mir der Taskmanager angegeben hat > sind die Angaben nicht zu gebrauchen?

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. Juli 2018)

Ich mach jetzt nochmal den Test und verlasse mich auf die RAM-Angaben des Ressourecenmonitor mit 1GB freien RAM.


Nachtrag:
Test läuft:
Gemäß Angabe des Ressourcenmonitors sind noch ~1080MB frei.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. Juli 2018)

Nach einer Laufzeit von 11h hab ich jetzt den Test beendet und er ist fehlerfrei durchgelaufen.


----------



## Hasestab (31. Juli 2018)

Lass das System erstmal mit 1 Ram Riegel im roten Slot laufen.

Reset

1333Mhz und Wechsel das Satakabel

9erTimings  und Cr2


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. Juli 2018)

Hasestab schrieb:


> Lass das System erstmal mit 1 Ram Riegel im roten Slot laufen.
> 
> Reset
> 
> ...



Alle 6 Sata-Kabel wechseln?

Muss erst mal schauen ob ich überhaupt soviele Kabel rumliegen habe.

Cr2, was ist das?

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (31. Juli 2018)

er mein Command Rate, die ist aber meist als 1T oder 2T bekannt


----------



## Hasestab (31. Juli 2018)

Oh. Doch so viele!?
Hab überall nur 1 Ssd drinne. 
Ich synchronisiere meine Daten mit meinem4,5Tb Raid Nas.
Genau Command Rate auf 2T.

Ich hatte das Problem mit meinem Chrosshair V Z aber immer wegen Oc Test.
Da mussten immer die geköpften Thubans und Bullis schwitzen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. Juli 2018)

OK, Command Rate ist auf 2T (1T läuft nicht).

3 SSDs, 2 HDDs und ein DVD-Brenner, muss aber dazusagen dass davon 2 SSD (je 60GB die ich kostenlos bekommen habe) und die eine HDD rein für Videokonvertierung sind.

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hasestab (31. Juli 2018)

Wichtig war auch manchmal das man nach einem Reset keine Änderungen im Bios vornimmt. Und paar mal durchstarten ins Win und neu starten. 
Müsste ja eigendlich mit Defaults durchstarten und 1 er Systemfestplatte

Das Board hat ja glaube ich Dualbios. 
Vielleicht hat das nen Knacks.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. Juli 2018)

Hat kein Dualbios.

Ich hab da so meine Zweifel ob das mehrfache Durchstarten was bringt:
Wenn der Rechner 1X sauber gestartet ist kannst du ihn so oft zu willst neustarten ohne dass der Fehler auftritt > nur komplettes Ausschalten bringt den Fehler wieder hervor.

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (31. Juli 2018)

dann ist entweder das NT oder das Board n.i.O., das klingt nach nem sterbenden Kondensator.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. Juli 2018)

NT kann ich ausschließen > hab schon mit einem anderem getestet.

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hasestab (31. Juli 2018)

Nach jedem Stromverlust will das Board das du über das Bios schaust.

Schon sehr komisch. Batterie hast du schon gewechselt.

Mmmmh


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. Juli 2018)

Die neue Batterie hatte ich auch sicherheitshalber überprüfen (3,3*V).

Mainboard-Kabel und EPS-Kabel hab ich auch schon gewechselt.

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (31. Juli 2018)

dann bleibt eigentlich nur der BIOS-Baustein selbst oder ein Kondensatpr auf dem Board.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. Juli 2018)

Ich bin gerade von der Arbeit heimgekommen und  geh jetzt mal duschen.

Da das Problem ja direkt beim Einschalten auftritt  versuch ich es jetzt mal mit einer absoluten Minimalkonfiguration und dann mal schauen ob er gleich reagiert.


Nachtrag:
Mein Plan mit der Minimalkonfiguration muss ich auf später verschieben > komischerweise verweigert er sich momentan beharrlich den Fehler zu zeigen.  


Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## JayTea (31. Juli 2018)

Kurzes Intermezzo:
Woran liegt es, dass dieser Tage angeblich so viele Gäste auf der Mainpage unterwegs sind!? Hatte schon 135 und 86 gesehen, jetzt grade 20-23. Das stimmt doch mit Sicherheit nicht!? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In restlichen Forum stimmt es ebenfalls nicht, würde ich sagen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. August 2018)

Ich glaube langsam der 1090T ist nicht mehr zu retten:
Jetzt startet er nur noch in den Default-Einstellungen, weigert sich dann aber beharrlich Windows hochzufahren.

Bin ratlos und hab schon angefangen über Alternativen nachzudenken.

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. August 2018)

Auf Ryzen upgeaden


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. August 2018)

An sich eine nette Idee aber ist auch eine Finanzfrage.

Momentan überlege ich meinen Falteinsatz etwas zu reduzieren und dafür den Faltserver auch als Alltagsrechner zu brauchen.

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. August 2018)

Natürlich auch möglich, ansonsten hätte ich auch einiges im Keller, wenn es gebraucht sein soll.


----------



## Nono15 (1. August 2018)

Hi,
hätte noch nen Phenom II 960T herumliegen. Eigentlich ein 4-Kerner mit Turbo, hatte damals kurzzeitig aber auch mal alle 6 Kerne am laufen. Lief aber die meiste Zeit mit 4 Kernen @3,4 / 3,8 Ghz (da war der Turbo aber aus). Ist seit 4 Jahren in Rente.
Den kann ich gerne abtreten


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. August 2018)

Danke für das Angebot, aber ich glaub eher daß das Mainboard hinüber ist.

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. August 2018)

Durch den erfolgreichen 11h Prime95-Test hatte ich eigentlich das Thema RAM-Riegel abgeschlossen > auch wenn ich mir eigentlich keine Hoffnungen gemacht habe, hab ich es doch noch mit RAM-Riegel ziehen und einzeln testen versucht > läuft wieder. 

Allem Anschein nach ist doch einer der Riegel defekt. 

Das Seltsame ist jetzt wenn ich alle vier Riegel einsetzte bleiben die Diagnose-LEDs auch bei der RAMs dauerhaft hängen aber vorher mit Default-Einstellungen durchgelaufen >  


Momentan läuft der 1090T nur mit 4GB-RAM da das Board keinen Betrieb mit 3 Riegeln zulässt > mal schauen was ich an Ersatz finde da 4GB doch ein wenig mager zum Zocken ist.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. August 2018)

Bevor du die Riegel entsorgst, schick se her, ich teste die durch  nicht dass es doch das Board ist, und das Board nur wegen der 4 Riegel mukkt.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. August 2018)

Der eine Riegel hat vorhin schon rumgezickt als er alleine eingebaut war > der wird also wahrscheinlich ne Macke haben da die anderen 3 problemlos liefen.

Nachtrag:
Das Board ist die letzten 3 Jahre mit 4 Riegeln gelaufen (was vor den aktuellen drin war weiss ich nicht mehr).


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. August 2018)

Ok, klingt stark danach.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. August 2018)

Ich kann es ja morgen Abend nochmals testen > ich geh jetzt schlafen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brooker (2. August 2018)

... meine Damen und Herren aufgepasst, hier wird bald wieder großes vollbracht:

Aufruf zu Faltwoche "Gamer folden gegen die Vergesslichkeit 2018" ist online: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...heimer-tages-ab-21-09-2018-a.html#post9446298

Bitte votet den Beitrag, postet Eure Teilnahme und verteilt den Aufruf.  

Danke.

Grüße brooker


----------



## JayTea (2. August 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Genügend Interessenten scheint es weiterhin zu geben!  
Ich freue mich auf jeden Fall drauf. Hoffentlich ist's Wetter bis dahin “faltfreundlicher“.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (2. August 2018)

Ja, die Dauerhitze ist unerträglich, auch für die biologische Hard- und Software...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. August 2018)

Mein Keller ist kühl, notfalls ist da fix mit Hauswasserwerk und Radiatoren die Lufttemperatur gesenkt.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. August 2018)

Mein RAM-Riegel-Test hat anstelle einer definitiven Erkenntnis noch mehr Verwirrung gestiftet :
Ich hab jetzt nochmals alle vier Riegel einzeln durchgetestet und alle vier laufen einzeln problemlos (wohlgemerkt mit 1600MHz und den 8-8-8-24-Timings)! 
Paarweise auch.
Alle vier zusammen bleibt die Diagnose-LED beim RAM hängen. 


Meine Schlussfolgerung daraus ist dass entweder das Board einen weg hat oder dass der 1090T selber ein internes Problem oder ein Kontaktproblem im Sockel hat.


Ich werd wohl mal den 1090T mal ausbauen und mir den Sockel genauer anschauen, vielleicht finde ich ja was.


----------



## Hasestab (2. August 2018)

Bin bis nächste Woche auf Festival.

Eventuell liegt es bei 4 Riegeln nur an den Timings .

1600 MHz und 8er Timing ist so ne Sache.
Das packt dauerhaft mit Hitze nicht jede Cpu /Board/Ram Konfiguration .

Ich war der Meinung  du arbeitest mit 2 Ram Speicher 8Gb . 


Manche Ram gehen in Vollbestückung 16Gb und 8er Timing garnicht auf Thuban oder nur begrenzt.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. August 2018)

Hasestab schrieb:


> Bin bis nächste Woche auf Festival.
> 
> Eventuell liegt es bei 4 Riegeln nur an den Timings .


Viel Spaß.

Timings kann ich ausschließen dass selbst die längsten Einstellbaren nicht laufen.

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. August 2018)

Aktuell bin ich vorsichtig optimistisch dass ich den oder besser die Übeltäter beim CPU-Ausbau gefunden habe:
Drei der CPU-Pins hatten so einen dunklen Belag drauf > zum Glück liess der Belag sehr leicht entfernen. 

Nach dem Zusammenbau und demTesten ob zwei Riegel laufen natürlich gleich der Test mit 4 Riegeln hinterher und er startet problemlos.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. August 2018)

Glühstrumpf.


----------



## Nono15 (3. August 2018)

Super Sache - dann ist zum Faltevent auch gleich frische WLP drauf - optimal


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. August 2018)

@Nono15:
Meine Begeisterung wegen der neuen WLP hält sich in Grenzen:
Der 1090T ist nicht gerade mit einer Verlustleistung von 125W der Kühlste > ohne OC (3,2GHz auf allen 6 Kernen) wird er beim NaCl-Falttest 54°C warm und es ist allgemein bekannt dass die Temperatursensor der Phenom 2 etwa 10-14° zu wenig anzeigen.

Was die Temperatur mit OC macht kannst du dir ja denken.

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## brooker (3. August 2018)

@Alex: evtl hast du Glück und es war ein Kontaktproblem. *Drücke die Daumen* Wobei ich mich frage, wie es dort zur Korrosion kommen konnte.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. August 2018)

@Jens:
Frag mich was leichteres:
Soviel ich weiß haben die Pins einen Goldüberzug und Gold kann meines Wissens nach nicht korodieren.

Ich weiß einfach das drei Pins direkt nebeneinander am ganz am Rand außen ein dunklen fasst schwarzen Belag drauf hatten.

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bumblebee (3. August 2018)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> … Drei der CPU-Pins hatten so einen dunklen Belag drauf > zum Glück liess der Belag sehr leicht entfernen.



Ja, diese CPU-Plaque ist nervig; aber wie ich meiner CPU immer sage "wir werden beide nicht jünger" 

Hättest eben deine Zäh... erm. deine CPU regelmässig putzen sollen
Nun hilft nur noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. August 2018)

Bin vor einer Stunde heimgekommen und schon wieder das gleiche Theater!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (8. August 2018)

So, die gröbste Hitze ist hier im Westen erst einmal durch und damit mein Lebensweg nicht weiter so *G R A U *  ist ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... (na, wer findet mich) ...hab ich meiner GPU wieder Origami verordnet. Erste WU sollte gegen 20.00 Uhr verbucht sein ...


----------



## Hasestab (8. August 2018)

Bei mir geht's erstmal bergab. Überspannungsschaden im Haus letzte Nacht.
Die 2 Falter im Keller ,Heizung, und einige Geräte meiner Eltern haben den Geist aufgegeben.
Und unsere Photovoltaik Anlage hat auch mehrere Fehlermeldungen. 
Nicht so prickelnd.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. August 2018)

Autsch

Edit: Hoffe es ist n Versicherungsfall?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. August 2018)

Hört sich nach Blitzeinschlag an, sollte also die Versicherung zahlen aber trotzdem mehr als nur ärgerlich > mein Beileid.



Bei mir sieht mit dem 1090T-Rechner auch nicht wirklich besser aus:
In der Zwischenzeit verweigert er mir jegliche Einstellungen jenseits Default und selbst Default nicht zuverlässig und dass auch nur mit zwei RAM-Riegeln.

Ich denke langsam ich schließe mit dem 1090T ab da ich ihn einfach nicht mehr sauber zum laufen bekomme.

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## binär-11110110111 (8. August 2018)

Hasestab schrieb:


> Bei mir geht's erstmal bergab. Überspannungsschaden im Haus letzte Nacht.
> Die 2 Falter im Keller ,Heizung, und einige Geräte meiner Eltern haben den Geist aufgegeben.
> Und unsere Photovoltaik Anlage hat auch mehrere Fehlermeldungen.
> Nicht so prickelnd.  ��



Das wird in der Regel von der Hausratversicherung, ggf. auch der Elementarschadenversicherung übernommen. Die Voltaik über die Wohngebäudeversicherung. Policen rauskramen und direkt anrufen !!!


----------



## Hasestab (8. August 2018)

Versicherungen sind alle am laufen. Das ist jetzt schon das 3te mal in 2 Jahren wo wir einen Schaden durch Gewitter haben.

Dieses mal hat es richtig gekracht. 

Beide Rechner sind wahrscheinlich defekt. 
Bei mir ist zum Glück im 3ten Stock nichts passiert. Ich habe eine neue Stromversorgung.

Richtig danach schauen kann ich erst am We. 
Einer geht nach paar Sekunden wieder aus... Der andere bleibt ohne Verbindung zu Team Viewer. Amd und Intel! 
Hoffendlich sind die Gpu,s noch heile.

Muss denne mal alles unter die Lupe nehmen. 
Heizung geht wieder. 
1 Router....2 Fernseher  2 Haustelefone und die Spülmaschine meiner Eltern sind kaputt.

Und die Photovoltaik läuft auch noch nicht.


----------



## Bumblebee (8. August 2018)

Das ist heftig *AUA* - hoffe auf baldige "Genesung"


----------



## JayTea (8. August 2018)

@ Alex: Mist! Klingt ganz danach, als könnte man eine Wissenschaft betreiben, um den Fehler zu finden. Ist mit Sicherheit aufwendig und ggf. nervenaufreibend. Deine Zufriedenheit als auch die Effizienz neuer Hardware, könnte mit einer Neuanschaffung befriedigt weren?! 

@Hasestab:  Shice, f***, ... etc ... Tut mir auch wirklich leid!
Bei uns in Bonn hat es in den frühen Morgenstunden ebenfalls ordentlich gescheppert. Habe es aber schflaftrunken nicht hinbekommen irgendetwas zu sichern.  Ist aber alles gutgegangen.
Halte uns auf dem Laufenden. Ggf. kann brooker dir für die Aktionswoche im September Sachen zur Verfügung stellen.
Bekomme die Tage übrigens 205 €uro Stromkosten wieder. (Die Abschlagszahlung war noch von Zeiten der GTX 960 so hoch; 74 €uro/Monat.)
Ist das jetzt gut oder schlecht?!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. August 2018)

JayTea schrieb:


> @ Alex: Mist! Klingt ganz danach, als könnte man eine Wissenschaft betreiben, um den Fehler zu finden. Ist mit Sicherheit aufwendig und ggf. nervenaufreibend. Deine Zufriedenheit als auch die Effizienz neuer Hardware, könnte mit einer Neuanschaffung befriedigt weren?!


@JayTea:
Energie in die Suche würde ich eh nicht mehr investieren da ich mir ziemlich sicher bin wo die Wurzel des Übels ist > der CPU-Sockel (3 Pins des 1090T hatten ja so einen dunklen Belag drauf).
Problem ist jetzt nur reinige mal einen AM2-Sockel.

Da ich von der höheren Effizienz neuer Hardware nur bedingt profitieren würde (ich ersetzt ja nicht den Faltserver) und ich in anderen Bereichen dieses Jahr einiges investiert habe, wirds wahrscheinlich darauf rauslaufen dass ich meinen Falteinsatz verringere und den Faltserver auch als Alltagsrechner nutze.




Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Schussmann (9. August 2018)

Moinsen @ all

habe noch 1x MSI 760 GM-E51 mit Athlon II X250 und 2 gb Ram
sowie          3x MSI K9A2VM-F V2 mit Athlon II X2-245 mit 2 GB Ram  rumzuliegen und könnte diese zusenden als Erastz bis ihr neue Rechner habt


----------



## micindustries (9. August 2018)

@Hase: Viel Erfolg mit den Versicherungen (im Sinne von: Ich drück die Daumen, dass alles glatt läuft und keine Gutachtenschlacht losgeht)


----------



## brooker (9. August 2018)

@Alex: habe auch noch diverse Hardware aus Spenden vor Ort. Bitte lasse mich wissen, wenn Du was brauchst!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. August 2018)

@Jens:
Weiß ich aber auch wenn ich ein neues System zusammenbauen würde, würde es kein 24/7-Betrieb werden und dass widerspricht sich doch mit den Spendenregeln.

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ramonx56 (9. August 2018)

Hätte auch noch Hardware da, die ich für diesen Zweck "spenden" könnte


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. August 2018)

Hört sich langsam so an als wollt ihr verhindern dass ich meinen Falteinsatz auf ~20/7 reduziert. [emoji13]

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. August 2018)

ganz genau das 
Wenn nix hilft, ein core i5 661 und passendes Board liegt hier auch rum


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. August 2018)

Ihr hättet mich damals vor guten 1,5 Jahren halt nicht zum kleinen 850W-NT überreden sollen > hätte ich das damals geplante 1'200W-NT gekauft wären jetzt genug Reserven da um die 980 zu den beiden Titans dazuzustecken und ich hätte den Ausgleich zum fehlenden 24/7-Betrieb gehabt.

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. August 2018)

Hehehe, ja, das ist doof gelaufen


----------



## brooker (9. August 2018)

... so spielt das Leben leider. Aber ein 1200W Seasonic Netzteil ist auch vorhanden und somit kein Argument! ;o)


----------



## Ramonx56 (9. August 2018)

2 Xeons ? 
Das 1200w NT von brooker.
Die 980 für eine VM und die 2x Titans in eine andere VM. PCIE Passthrough?
Dann könnte man glatt Zocken und Falten zur selben Zeit.

Und nach dem Zocken animierst du die 980 auch noch zum Falten.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. August 2018)

Aber nru wenn das ein Dual-Socket ist, mit Single Socket CPU wird das nix.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. August 2018)

Problem ist auch dass das Seasonic nur ein Single-Rail-Netzteil ist (hab es mir damals genauer angeschaut).



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Aber nru wenn das ein Dual-Socket ist, mit Single Socket CPU wird das nix.


Mein Faltserver ist Dual-Socket.


----------



## Nono15 (10. August 2018)

Hi,

wollte mal nachfragen ob das jemandem aufgefallen ist (siehe Anhang).
Dadurch sind wir auf Platz 11 gerutscht. Dann mal volle Motivation voraus, um wieder unter den ersten 10 zu sein


----------



## Bumblebee (10. August 2018)

Ja, schon 
Bloss sind wir nicht auf Platz 11 gerutscht - sondern "gerutscht worden"
Da kann man nichts machen - ausser weiterfalten


----------



## Nono15 (10. August 2018)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ja, schon
> Bloss sind wir nicht auf Platz 11 gerutscht - sondern "gerutscht worden"
> Da kann man nichts machen - ausser weiterfalten



Stimmt, "gerutscht worden" sind die besseren Worte 
Und ganz klar weiterfalten - selbstverfreilich .
Mir ist das nur aufgefallen, weil ich sonst immer auf den 10. Platz klicke um in die User-Rangfolge zu kommen (da check ich immer extern, ob mein Falter noch läuft).


----------



## Happy_Hepo (10. August 2018)

Gestern habe ich mal wieder FAH angeworfen, um die Stabilität meiner CPU (TR1920X@4GHz) zu testen (funktioniert besser als Prime), und mir ist dabei aufgefallen, dass ein Projekt (14049) eine sehr lange TPF hat und im Vergleich zu den bisherigen Ergebnissen wenig PPD (~35k) bringt. Ergebnisse gibts ansonsten nur vom i7-6700K, der mit 4,4 GHz geringfügig mehr PPD errechnet (~40k).
Skalieren manche (oder gewisse Gruppen von) CPU-Projekte nicht mit Kernen, sondern ausschließlich über den Takt, oder ist das ein Sonderfall?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. August 2018)

@Happy_Hepo:
Es ist generell so dass F@H besser über den Takt als über der eine höhere Kernanzahl skaliert bzw. die Anzahl der Kerne schon ordentlich höher sein muss um den Taktvorteil wieder gutzumachen.

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Happy_Hepo (10. August 2018)

Hm, 3fache Kernzahl reicht nicht für 10% Taktvorteil?
Ich glaube, vor der Faltaktion teste ich mal, wo der Sweetspot aus X CPU Slots mit Y Kernen liegt. Oder sollte ich direkt auf einen Thread pro Slot gehen und dann entsprechend viele Slots konfigurieren?


----------



## brooker (10. August 2018)

Nono15 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wollte mal nachfragen ob das jemandem aufgefallen ist (siehe Anhang).
> Dadurch sind wir auf Platz 11 gerutscht. Dann mal volle Motivation voraus, um wieder unter den ersten 10 zu sein



Ja, mitbekommen schon. Nach der nächsten Aktion, sind wir dann aber sicher schon deutlich weiter wieder an Platz 10 dran!


----------



## brooker (10. August 2018)

Happy_Hepo schrieb:


> Hm, 3fache Kernzahl reicht nicht für 10% Taktvorteil?
> Ich glaube, vor der Faltaktion teste ich mal, wo der Sweetspot aus X CPU Slots mit Y Kernen liegt. Oder sollte ich direkt auf einen Thread pro Slot gehen und dann entsprechend viele Slots konfigurieren?



Die Arbeit kannst Du Dir sparen. Ich habe das in der Vergangenheit bereits ausgiebig getestet. Gib einer GPU mindestens einen möglichst schnellen Thread der CPU und alles ist super.


----------



## Happy_Hepo (10. August 2018)

brooker schrieb:


> Die Arbeit kannst Du Dir sparen. Ich habe das in der Vergangenheit bereits ausgiebig getestet. Gib einer GPU mindestens einen möglichst schnellen Thread der CPU und alles ist super.



Und wie konfigurier ich die CPU-Slots dann am besten? 1 Thread/Slot?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. August 2018)

@Jens:
So wie ich seine Frage verstehe geht es hier rein ums CPU-Falten.

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. August 2018)

Happy_Hepo schrieb:


> Und wie konfigurier ich die CPU-Slots dann am besten? 1 Thread/Slot?


Wenn du den reinen SMP-Betrieb ohne GPU anstrebst, würde ich alle 24 Threads in einem einzelnen Slot falten lassen.

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Happy_Hepo (10. August 2018)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @Jens:
> So wie ich seine Frage verstehe geht es hier rein ums CPU-Falten.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk



Genau, Für GPU-Falten und Windows hab ich 4 Threads abgezoghen, und hoffe mit 20 Threads noch ein paar Zusatzpunkte zu machen. Die anderen WUs, bei denen ich auf die PPD geachtet hatte, lagen im Bereich 140k.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. August 2018)

Happy_Hepo schrieb:


> Genau, Für GPU-Falten und Windows hab ich 4 Threads abgezoghen, und hoffe mit 20 Threads noch ein paar Zusatzpunkte zu machen. Die anderen WUs, bei denen ich auf die PPD geachtet hatte, lagen im Bereich 140k.


Wenn du normalerweise auf 140kPPD mit 20 Threads kommst, tippe ich entweder auf eine faule WU oder was ich eher glaube eine dieser berühmten unterirdisch schlecht honorierten WUs.

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## binär-11110110111 (10. August 2018)

Nono15 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wollte mal nachfragen ob das jemandem aufgefallen ist (siehe Anhang).
> Dadurch sind wir auf Platz 11 gerutscht. Dann mal volle Motivation voraus, um wieder unter den ersten 10 zu sein



Halb so wild, da jedes Team einen Schubs nach unten bekommen hat. 



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## micindustries (10. August 2018)

Vergucke ich mich da, oder sind wir gegenüber Taiwan Team 5,7 MILLIARDEN Punkte zurück gefallen?


----------



## binär-11110110111 (10. August 2018)

micindustries schrieb:


> Vergucke ich mich da, oder sind wir gegenüber Taiwan Team 5,7 MILLIARDEN Punkte zurück gefallen?



Nein, wir hatten damals China überholt und waren dann auf Platz 10, Taiwan war da auch schon 4 Mrd im Plus


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. August 2018)

In meinem 1090T-Rechner hat sich gerade die Video-Bearbeitungsfestplatte gehimmelt (rattert immer wieder und lässt auch keinen Zugriff zu wenn sie es macht > nicht schlimm da keine aktuellen unbearbeiteten Filme mehr drauf waren).

Kann diese sterbende HDD der Grund für meine Probleme mit dem 1090T sein? 

Bau gerade ne Ersatz-HDD ein.


----------



## u78g (12. August 2018)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> In meinem 1090T-Rechner hat sich gerade die Video-Bearbeitungsfestplatte gehimmelt (rattert immer wieder und lässt auch keinen Zugriff zu wenn sie es macht > nicht schlimm da keine aktuellen unbearbeiteten Filme mehr drauf waren).
> 
> Kann diese sterbende HDD der Grund für meine Probleme mit dem 1090T sein?
> 
> Bau gerade ne Ersatz-HDD ein.




....könnte möglich sein. Wenn ein Masseschluß verursacht wird und im NT aktiviert sich die Schutzschaltung hat das Auswirkungen auf alle anderen Komponenten. Bei einer HDD die ja noch ein Elektromotor und ein Lesearmantrieb verbaut hat ist das viel wahrscheinlicher als bei ner SSD.
Es könnte auch durch defekte Bauteile in der HDD zuviel Spannung gezogen werden zbsp. über die 5V,


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. August 2018)

Dann werd ich mal versuchen wie der Rechner wieder mit allen 4 RAM-Riegel reagiert > Win 10 und nur 4 GB RAM ist echt mühsam. 

Nachtrag:
CPU-OC läuft gar nicht.
4 RAM-Riegel momentan ja, aber aus Erfahrung weiss ich ja dass das bei nächsten mal Einschalten schon wieder vorbei sein kann > beobachten,


----------



## Bumblebee (13. August 2018)

**DAUMENDRÜCK**


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. August 2018)

Das alte Lied > Start mit 4 RAM-Riegeln geht wieder nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Glück zocke ich nach wie vor mit der PS3, sonst hätte ich den 1090T wahrscheinlich schon in seine Einzelteile zerlegt und den Faltserver zum Alltagsrechner erweitert.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. August 2018)

Wisst ihr eigentlich was das Makaberste an meiner 1090T-Geschichte ist? 

Am Donnerstag hab ich meiner besseren Hälfte von euren Hardwarebestechungsversuchen erzählt habe um mich beim 24/7-Faltbetrieb zu halten, hat sie erstaunt reagiert. 
Anderhalb Stunden später kommt sie rein und fragt mich wie schnell ich denn die Teile hätte > Haben wir nicht deutlich gesagt dass es keinen neuen Rechner gibt? 


Das Makabere ist auf den ersten Blick die Tatsache dass ich mich dazu entschieden habe keinen neuen Rechner zu kaufen. 


Nachdem ich eine Nacht darüber geschlafen habe kam ich zum Schluss, weil ich mich selber zu gut kenne, es ein Fehler wäre und es nur eine Frage der Zeit sei bis ich auch den Faltserver in seine Einzelteile zerlegen würde > den weiteren Gedankengang im Bezug auf GPUs könnt ihr euch ja denken.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (14. August 2018)

Es gibt keinen größeren Wink mit Zaunpfahl als wenn die bessere Hälfte zustimmt !


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. August 2018)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Es gibt keinen größeren Wink mit Zaunpfahl als wenn die bessere Hälfte zustimmt !


Rein hypotetisch ich würde dem Wink folgen, könnte ich aktuell gar keinen Rechner zusammenstellen > meine Wunsch-CPU kommt erst im Oktober auf den Markt.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (14. August 2018)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Rein hypotetisch ich würde dem Wink folgen, könnte ich aktuell gar keinen Rechner zusammenstellen > meine Wunsch-CPU kommt erst im Oktober auf den Markt.



Dann warte und leih Dir so lange Hardware - Angebote liegen ja hier vor. Welche CPU wird es denn ? 2920X  oder gar der 2970WX  ?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. August 2018)

2920X

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## binär-11110110111 (14. August 2018)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> 2920X
> Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk



Eine gute Wahl !


----------



## Bumblebee (15. August 2018)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Eine gute Wahl !



Kann ich bestätigen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. August 2018)

Nur eins vergesst ihr:
Rein hypothetisch ich würde wirklich den Rechner bauen würden zwangsläufig meine stärksten Grafikkarten in diesem Rechner landen aber da ich damit auch zocken würde wäre es auch so mit dem 24/7-Faltbetrieb dahin.

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## JayTea (17. August 2018)

Nvidia Turing: GeForce RTX 2080 Ti und RTX 2080 von MSI enthuellt - ComputerBase

Och juoa,...zwei so 2080Ti unter Wasser wären schon sexy! 

Verdammte Hacke! Das nenne ich mal gesalzene und gepfefferte Preise!! *würg*
So wird das vorerst nix mit neuer Turing-Power bei mir! Schon gar nicht im Doppelpack!


----------



## arcDaniel (20. August 2018)

Also, dann melde ich mich wieder mal  Nach der derben Vega Enttäuschung und ein chronischer Mangel an Freizeit, habe ich aber immer ein Auge aufs Falten und auf PC Hardware gehalten. Gefaltet habe ich in Aussicht auf Turing allerdings bei EVGA und habe mir nun auch eine 2080ti vorbestellt  Dank der EVGA Bucks über 180Euro billiger (super ist, dass die Bucks vor dem Berechnen der MWST abgehen)

Bin mal gespannt wie das Endresultat sein wird. 

Wobei ich mir noch nicht sicher bin, ist ob sie unter Wasser kommt oder nicht, der EVGA Kühler ist schon mächtig und so extrem viel scheint nicht gekühlt zu werden müssen. Ich sehe aber auch nicht ein einen Mora3 nur für die CPU zu nutzen...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. August 2018)

Oha, bleibst du damit unter 1k?

Für die Preise die Nvidia da auf ruft, dürfte da keiner kaufen.


----------



## micindustries (20. August 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Gefaltet habe ich in Aussicht auf Turing allerdings bei EVGA und habe mir nun auch eine 2080ti vorbestellt  Dank der EVGA Bucks über 180Euro billiger (super ist, dass die Bucks vor dem Berechnen der MWST abgehen)



Fördert EVGA das Falten mit Vergünstigungen, oder wie ist das gemeint?


----------



## DOcean (20. August 2018)

micindustries schrieb:


> Fördert EVGA das Falten mit Vergünstigungen, oder wie ist das gemeint?



Google kaputt?  -> EVGA - DE - EVGA Bucks - Was sind EVGA Bucks? bzw. EVGA - Folding@EVGA - Promotions


----------



## Hasestab (20. August 2018)

@ardDaniel....Interessant!!! Dann kommen ja schon bald (1Monat) Faltergebnisse. Das ich dafür Geld ausgebe muss die Leistung aber aber erstmal Überzeugen. 

Gruss Hase


----------



## Bumblebee (21. August 2018)

Hasestab schrieb:


> Dass ich dafür Geld ausgebe muss die Leistung aber aber erstmal überzeugen.
> 
> Gruss Hase



Sehe ich auch so


----------



## arcDaniel (21. August 2018)

Über den Preis lässt sich streiten. Ja, sie ist teuer, zu teuer. Aber wo sind die alternativen? Da AMD hier doch sehr stark ins Hintertreffen geraten ist, kann Nvidia fast verlangen was sie wollen und es wird doch gekauft. Als die Vorbestellungen Gestern los gingen war die EVGA Seite sofort überlastet, schlimmer als damals bei der GTX980.
Bei mir jedenfalls, passte es nach langem warten irgendwie in die Hobby-Kasse und deshalb habe ich mir sie gegönnt. 

Wenn ich mir die Daten, auch ohne RT und Tensor Einheiten, sieht es aber vielversprechend aus. Dabei sollen auch die Shadereiheiten verbessert worden sein. Der Takt schein angegeben zu sein wie etwa die GTX1080ti, stellt sich hier die Frage wie es mit dem OC aussieht, können wir wieder ander 2ghz Grenze kratzen, oder vielleicht minimal drüber? 
Die gestiegene Speicherbandbreite sollte man auch nicht vergessen...

Von der Grundleistung bin ich zuversichtlich, dass ich nicht enttäuscht werde, rechne so mit 25-30% Mehrleistung gegenüber der 1080ti. Wenn dann RT genutzt wird, sieht das Bild wahrscheinlich wirklich ganz anders aus, ABER wie lange wird es dauern bis diese Technik weitläufig Einsatz findet? Nvidia hat jedenfalls die Mittel hier zu pushen und gleichtzeitig der Konkurenz einen weiteren Dämpfer zu verpassen.

Bei der Faltleistung erhoffe ich mir so 1,3-1,5 Mio PPD.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. August 2018)

Genau das macht aber keinen Sinn für uns Kunden, diese Technik mag toll sein, pushen davon führt aber zu einem Problem, der Kunde hat dann keine Wahl mehr.

Für F@H sehe ich erst mal zu wenig Gründe für ne neue.
Da bist du mit drei 400€ Karten wahrscheinlich schneller.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. August 2018)

ZOTAC listet Preise für die 2080/2080Ti > wenn sich diese bewahrheiten sehe ich in absehbarer Zeit keinen Grund mein Titans auszutauschen.


War da nicht noch so ein Gerücht im Umlauf dass Nvidia etwas beschnitten hat was sich auch merklich auf die Faltleistung auswirken könnte?

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. August 2018)

Das Grücht steht im Raum, aber bisher ohne Bestätigung.


----------



## arcDaniel (21. August 2018)

Ray Tracing in RealTime wird optische Verbesserungen liefern wie wir es seit Jahren nicht mehr gesehen haben. Im Moment ist es ja oft fast egal ob man auf Medium oder Ultra Zockt, nur im Direkten Vergleicht sind unterschiede Feststellbar im Spielgeschen gehen sie aber oft unter.
Verbesserungen bei Schatten, Lichtquellen, Reflextionen u.s.w. kann RT aber sehr viel bringen, leider wird es etwas sein, was man auf einen Screenshot nicht wirklich sehen und schätzen wird, dafür wird es bewegte Bilder brauchen. 

Der Knackpunkt wird sein, wie gut es sich implentieren lässt, dass man es mit der nötigen Hardware (im Moment ja nur Turing) nutzen kann, aber für die Last-Gen abschalten kann, damit man noch eine gute Performance behällt. Wie schnell bringt Nvidia Mainstream Turing Karten in der 250-300Euro Preisklasse? Wird AMD die gleiche Schiene fahren? Wird RT ein Thema für die Next-Gen Konsolen? 

Es stehen noch so viele Fragen im Raum, aber wie ich schon sagte, sogar ohne den ganzen Zukunft-"Quatsch" sehen die restlichen Specs dennoch viellversprechend aus. Wer nun eine 1080ti oder Titan Pascal hat, braucht sich sicherlich nicht zu beeilen und kann die Entwicklung mal beobachten, als Enttäuschter Vega 64 Kunde, juckten die Finger aber zu sehr.

Was die Faltleistung angeht oder ob hier was beschnitten sein soll... Falten ist für mich noch immer eine Nebenhobby. Es ist einfach schön mit der vorhandenen Leistung etwas gutes zu tun, wenn sie selbst nicht beansprucht wird. Dennoch fallen Kosten an. Strom, oft eine grössere Kühlung wegen dem 24/7 Betrieb u.s.w. All dieses Geld könnte man auch für einen Anderen guten Zweck investieren. Somit ist es für mich nicht dramatisch, wenn die Faltleitung nicht so toll ist.

Die Frage welche ich mir dann nur stellen werde; wenn sagen wir mal nur 800k ppd rauskommen würden, die GPU aber deutlich weniger Verbrauchen würde, weil etwas Beschnitten wurde, was die volle Faltleistung einschränkt, ob das Falten mit dieser dann noch immer interessant ist oder eben nicht.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. August 2018)

Ist halt immer eine Frage der persönlichen Prioritäten und bei mir hat Gaming und F@H ungefähr die gleich hohen Priorität:
Bei dem voraussichtlichen Preis müsste eine 2080 Ti schon mindestens 1,5MPPD bringen um bei mir überhaupt eine Chance zu haben > wenn sie es nicht bringt fahr ich mit 1080 Ti besser.

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. August 2018)

Daniel, hie rim Thread interessiert uns nunmal hauptsächlich die Faltleistung, für die Gaming-Thematik können wir andere Threads nutzen 
Darum halte ich die aktuellen RTX  bei den Preisen für nur sehr bedingt interessant.


----------



## arcDaniel (21. August 2018)

Dank mir, werden wir ja relativ bald wissen ob sie zum Falten taugt oder nicht  Nur das mit der Kühlung muss ich mir noch überlegen. Sollte ein EK Block zeitnah verfügbar werden könnte ich schwach werden. Allerdings gefällt mir der 2,75 Slot Kühler der EVGA auch sehr gut und mich nervt der Platzverbrauch vom MoRa doch etwas mehr als ich dachte. vielleicht bekommt wird es auch ein Downgrade der Wakü auf CPU Only, hier sollte ein 140mm Radi reichen, das währe in meinem Gehäuse noch machbar.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. August 2018)

Also Wakü bin ich auch nur bei Intern bei, externer Mora kommt mir nicht ins Haus  bzw. wenn dann nru als Radiator für ne Kühlung der Raumluft im Haus


----------



## Hasestab (21. August 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> . All dieses Geld könnte man auch für einen Anderen guten Zweck investieren. .



 Naja da Falte ich lieber mit Unterstützung der Sonne, als das ich mein Geld irgendeinem Verein für (gute Zwecke) in den Hals schiebe . Oder Unterstütze das örtliche Tierheim mit Nahrung. Da weiß ich wenigstens das es Ankommt wo es hin soll!
Die 1080ti macht aktuell bei mir ja schon @ Pci-e 3.0*8  1,120 000Mio. Sonst sind es *16 immer 1,280 000 +-. Und es stecken immo 3 Karten auf dem Board. Ich knabbere seid vorgestern wieder an den 1,8 Mio.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. August 2018)

Geschmacksache:
Da ich mir letztes Jahr einen 360LT mit Lüfter und Blende in der Bucht günstig schiessen konnte, hab ich jetzt zwei Mora's im Einsatz. 

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## arcDaniel (21. August 2018)

Also ob ich jetzt einen neuen CPU Kühler kaufe und alles bei mir anpasse, kann ech auch einen GPU Block kaufen. Die Frage bleibt halt nur, wann wird dieser Verfügbar sein... Ich muss aber sagen, dass es garnicht so schwierig sein wird, die Vega aus dem Kreislauf zu entfernen und vorübergehen nur die CPU mit Wasser zu kühlen.

Ich werde sehe wie sich das alles ergeben wird. Natürlich möchte ich die 2080ti am liebsten schon gestern testen und euch Faltergebnisse liefern, jedoch habe ich mir vorgenommen nichts zu überstürzen. Wenn ich bei Wakü bleibe und der Block (es kommt sicher einer) erst 1-2 Wochen später kommt, werde ich mich damit abfinden.


----------



## Hasestab (21. August 2018)

Ich meine auf Hwluxx gibt's schon einen Beitrag zu Fullcover Kühlern von Ekwb.


----------



## Bumblebee (21. August 2018)

Übrigens... *Gigabyte **GeForce RTX 2080 Windforce OC 8G *ist vorbestellt …
Ja, ich weiss, Bumbele spinnt komplett


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. August 2018)

Bumblebee ich nehm gern, was du dann aussortierst


----------



## Hasestab (21. August 2018)

Hat einer ne Idee warum die User Stats nicht geladen werden bzw extrem verzögert? Team Stats gehen Problemlos bei mir.

Gruss Hase


----------



## Schussmann (22. August 2018)

keine Ahnung
bei mir geht es wieder


----------



## binär-11110110111 (22. August 2018)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Übrigens... *Gigabyte **GeForce RTX 2080 Windforce OC 8G *ist vorbestellt …
> Ja, ich weiss, Bumbele spinnt komplett



Joa, nettes "Spielzeug": GIGABYTE GeForce RTX 2080 WINDFORCE OC, Grafikkarte 3x DisplayPort, HDMI, USB-C

Bin auf die PPD gespannt !


----------



## Bumblebee (22. August 2018)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Joa, nettes "Spielzeug": GIGABYTE GeForce RTX 2080 WINDFORCE OC, Grafikkarte 3x DisplayPort, HDMI, USB-C
> 
> Bin auf die PPD gespannt !



… Na frag mich mal …


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. August 2018)

Rück raus mit der Sprache


----------



## Hasestab (22. August 2018)

Darf er bestimmt erst am 20ten. &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. August 2018)

Wenn er eine Hat, hat er ja nichts unterschrieben


----------



## Hasestab (22. August 2018)

NVIDIA hat auch eine erste Einschätzung der Leistung von DLSS im Vergleich zu TAA ermöglicht. Während eine GeForce GTX 1080 Ti die Infiltrator-Demo in 4K-Auflösung mit TAA bei 38 FPS berechnet, schafft eine GeForce RTX 2080 Ti dies mit etwa 60 FPS. Schaltet man das TAA ab und verwendet stattdessen DLSS, erreicht die GeForce RTX 2080 Ti fast 80 FPS und damit doppelt so viele Frames pro Sekunde wie eine GeForce GTX 1080 Ti.

Mein Misstrauen wird immer größer. Ich bin mal gespannt was tatsächlich bei rumkommt.

Gruss


----------



## arcDaniel (22. August 2018)

Hier vom Nvidia Twitter Konto:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dies zeigt zwar nicht die Faltleistung, aber, dass sie auch bei “Old-School” Grafik punkten kann.

Ich hoffe, dass sich dies etwa auf dir Faltleistung übertragen lässt...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. August 2018)

Da bin ich selbst bezüglich dieser Werte vorsichtig.


----------



## Olstyle (22. August 2018)

Lustig dass man bis heute nicht erklärt hat warum die Leistung unter HDR zurück geht aber es nun benutzt damit die neue Generation sich besser absetzen kann.
An Rohleistung sieht das Bild ja eher bescheiden aus. DLSS bringt zum Falten nichts und die z.T. 10% die HDR bei Pascal kostet darf man auch noch abziehen, dann bleiben selbst nach NV Werbeslide nur 10-15% gegenüber der alten Karte.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. August 2018)

Würde mich schwer wundern wenn Nvidia nicht die Werte beschönigt bzw. so einrichtet dass die 2080 Ti gegenüber der 1080 Ti die besten Voraussetzungen hat um zu glänzen.


Mal ne andere Frage:
Wann kommt eigentlich die 2080 Super Ti?

Ist doch seltsam Nvidia bereits zum Marktstart das Spitzenmodell in Form der Ti raushaut.

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bumblebee (23. August 2018)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Da bin ich selbst bezüglich dieser Werte vorsichtig.



Ich glaube eh nur Werte die ich selber gefälscht habe 



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Würde mich schwer wundern wenn Nvidia nicht die Werte beschönigt bzw. so einrichtet dass die 2080 Ti gegenüber der 1080 Ti die besten Voraussetzungen hat um zu glänzen.
> 
> 
> Mal ne andere Frage:
> ...



Eine 2080 Super Ti wird es nicht geben - dafür eine 2070 Mega-Super Ti


----------



## arcDaniel (23. August 2018)

Also ich bin auch sehr vorsichtig mit den Werten, aber es erklärt so manches. Die 2080 wird fast die Leistung haben als eine 1080ti, mal mehr, mal weniger. Diese Situation hatte Nvidia schon beim Release der 980, diese war auch nur im Leistungsbereicht der 780ti. Deshalb wird nun die 2080ti sofort mit veröffentlicht um solche Diskusionen zu mindern.

Was die Leistung angeht so, spiegelt die eigentlich die gewachsene Anzahl der Shader, der gösseren Speicherbandbreite u.s.w. fast genau wieder. Also in einem 1:1 vergleich keinen grossen Fortschritt zu Pascal, wenn man die anderen Neuigkeiten weg lässt.

So denke ich auch, dass man schon die Faltleistung ziemlich gut erahnen kann. Dann kommt natürlich der höhere Bonus dazu, durch die 12nm vielleicht ein kleiner Effizienzvorteil zu Pascal... Natürlich rechtfertigen das die hohen Preise nicht wirklich, aber solange Pascal noch gut dasteht und hier noch Lagerbestände bestehen (was ja der Fall sein soll), braucht Nvidia sich nicht zu beeilen und sie können die Preise der Mehrleistung zu Pascal anheben ohne die Preise für Pascal anzurühren. Da sich die Kundschaft, ja leider ist es so, schnell an diese Preise gewöhnt, werden sie auch bleiben, wenn Pascal einmal ganz weg ist. 

Dies geht solange weiter, bis wir mal wieder richtige Konkurenz sehen und hierdurch ein Preiskampf entsteht.


----------



## micindustries (23. August 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Natürlich rechtfertigen das die hohen Preise nicht wirklich, aber solange Pascal noch gut dasteht und hier noch Lagerbestände bestehen (was ja der Fall sein soll), braucht Nvidia sich nicht zu beeilen und sie können die Preise der Mehrleistung zu Pascal anheben ohne die Preise für Pascal anzurühren. Da sich die Kundschaft, ja leider ist es so, schnell an diese Preise gewöhnt, werden sie auch bleiben, wenn Pascal einmal ganz weg ist.
> 
> Dies geht solange weiter, bis wir mal wieder richtige Konkurenz sehen und hierdurch ein Preiskampf entsteht.



Da hast du wohl leider recht. Die einzige andere Option wäre ein global koordinierter Boykott, zumindest über eine gewisse Zeit hinweg. Aber sowas ist reines Wunschdenken... bleibt also nur das Hoffen auf AMD


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. August 2018)

Ich persönlich bin ja kein wirklicher AMD-GPU-Fan, aber ich wünsche es AMD von Herzen dass sie es in absehbarer Zeit schaffen Nvidia mit Monstergrafikkarten einzuheizen wie sie es aktuell mit den CPUs bei Intel machen.

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. August 2018)

Die Shader usw. sidn eben nicht 1:1 vergleicbar, ich wäre vorsichtig aus den Shaderzahl udn dem takt die Leistung spekulierne zu wollen, Turing ist eine komplett umgekrempelte Architektur gegenüber Maxwell und Pascale.


----------



## arcDaniel (23. August 2018)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Die Shader usw. sidn eben nicht 1:1 vergleicbar, ich wäre vorsichtig aus den Shaderzahl udn dem takt die Leistung spekulierne zu wollen, Turing ist eine komplett umgekrempelte Architektur gegenüber Maxwell und Pascale.



Ich habe da etwas meine Zeifel. Ja der Chip bietet viel neues, sehr viel neues, ich glaube aber nicht, dass am Shader Teil soooo viel verändert wurde. 

Bin aber auch gespannt ob Turing sofort faltet. Meine Erinnerung sagt mir, dass es bei Kepler etwas dauerte, bei Maxwell 2.0 zwar sofort funktionierte, der erste Maxwell in Form der GTX750ti aber Probleme bereitete. Pascal wiederrum lief sofort.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. August 2018)

Wenn noch wer ne 1080Ti kaufen wollte, Mindstar hat ne GA 1080Ti unter 650€ drin.


----------



## arcDaniel (25. August 2018)

Wenn die 1080ti so billig wird, könnte sich einfach nichts dabei denken, nur dass Mindfactory ihre Restbestände los werden will. Wenn Pascal aber so stark bleiben sollte und die 20iger NUR für RT besser sind, werden sich die 10er noch sehr gut verkaufen.

Vielleicht weiss Mindfactory aber auch einfach schon mehr. Die haben sicherlich die entsprechenden Kontakte. Möglich, dass keiner mehr eine 10er neu kaufen wird, wenn die Spielleistung der 20iger in Reviews gezeigt wird. Vielleicht müssen sie dann die 1080ti günstiger als die 2070 verkaufen und kommen dann für diese sogar unter 500Euro...

Als Turing Vorbesteller ist dies selbstverständlich mein eigenes Traumdenken 

Wer fürs Falten aber eine GPU sucht, für den ist es ein sehr verlockendes Angebot.


----------



## Falco (28. August 2018)

Hallo Leute 
Ich habe eine 1080gtx und mach so um die 850000PpD, bekomme aber nur so um die 50000ppd gut geschrieben...
Was ist da los?

Vg


----------



## ProfBoom (28. August 2018)

Nur zur Sicherheit:
ppd = punkte pro tag/day

Wenn du mit gutgeschrieben meinst, dass eine einzelne WU dir 50.000 Punkte (nicht ppd!) gibt, dann musst du 17 Stück davon am Tag berechnen, um auf 850.000 ppd zu kommen.
In den letzten drei Stunden hast du 85K Punkte gemacht, das wären etwa 680.000 PPD. Da WUs unterschiedlich viele Punkte bringen könnte das durchaus im Rahmen sein.

Ansonsten könnte hilfreich sein: Welche WU faltest du gerade? Hält die GPU ihren Takt? Welchen Treiber nutzt du?


----------



## JayTea (28. August 2018)

Hast du einen passkey, passend zu deinem Faltnamen?
Passkey – Folding@home
Ansonsten bekommst du nur die wenigen Basispunkte. Den Großteil machen allerdings die Bonuspunkte aus.


----------



## Bumblebee (28. August 2018)

Ich möchte noch anfügen, dass 850'000 PPD für eine GTX 1080 ganz schön viel Holz sind 

Ansonsten - basierend auf den oben erwähnten 85'000 "Dreistunden-Punkten" - wärst du bei 680'000 PPD (was ja ProfBoom auch schon errechnet hatte)
Nachdem, wie wir alle wissen, die Punkte stark schwanken kann man da ruhig noch 10% draufpacken
Dann wären wir zwar noch nicht bei den supertollen 850'000 PPD - aber immerhin bereits bei 748'000 PPD


----------



## binär-11110110111 (28. August 2018)

Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Mein Back-UPS APC hat sich wieder mal mehrfach bewährt, auch wenn der heutige Ausfall ne Stunde gedauert hat, konnte ich meinen Faltrechner wenigstens sauber runterfahren.


----------



## Falco (28. August 2018)

Sorry  Leute und danke für die Antworten.
Ich hatte ein Denkfehler.... 

Ich hatte nur eine WU mal mit 850000 durchlaufen lassen und dann dachte ich, ich bekomme natühlrich auch dafür 850000 Punkte.... 

Nö die macht meistens so um die 850000... und der GPU Takt von ca. 2000MHz wird gut gehalten!

Das war auch gestern nur so ein Test ob Sie für den 21.9. stabil läuft und da läuft sich dann auch den ganzen Tag/Nacht.

VG


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. August 2018)

Eine einzelne WU ist als Test für die Aussagekraft über die Stabilität nahezu unbedeutend > zu groß sind Unterschiede zwischen den einzelnen WUs.



Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bumblebee (29. August 2018)

Falco schrieb:


> Nö die macht meistens so um die 850000... und der GPU Takt von ca. 2000MHz wird gut gehalten!
> VG



Versteh ich jetzt grad nicht (so sehr) 
Faltest du normalerweise für einen anderen "Verein" oder woher weisst du, dass sie "meistens um die 850000 macht"


----------



## Falco (29. August 2018)

Ich hatte in der letzen Woche bis zu 4 Testläufe gemacht und da hatte sie immer um die 850000... Klar kann es sein das ich immer gute WU's erwicht hatte und es auch mal weniger sein können 


Hey, was haltet ihr eigentlich von der App?

DreamLab: Smartphone-App hilft der Krebsforschung


----------



## bastian123f (30. August 2018)

Schaffen wir im September den 10. Platz? Was meint ihr? Oder eher im Februar?

Folding @ Home Teams Overall Rank - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## ProfBoom (30. August 2018)

Der Abstand beträgt etwa 5.000 Mio. 
In drei Wochen verringert sich der Abstand auf voraussichtlich 4.300 Mio.
Bei der letzten Faltwoche haben wir etwa 1.000 Mio Punkte gemacht.
Verbleiben nach der Faltwoche noch ca. 3.300 Mio Punkte.
Mein Tipp: Im September wird das nichts.


----------



## bastian123f (30. August 2018)

ProfBoom schrieb:


> Der Abstand beträgt etwa 5.000 Mio.
> In drei Wochen verringert sich der Abstand auf voraussichtlich 4.300 Mio.
> Bei der letzten Faltwoche haben wir etwa 1.000 Mio Punkte gemacht.
> Verbleiben nach der Faltwoche noch ca. 3.300 Mio Punkte.
> Mein Tipp: Im September wird das nichts.



Schade. Aber Naja. das schaffen wir schon noch.


Habe jetzt meinen Client komplett neu installiert, eingestellt und 2 h warm falten lassen.

Nach 2h läuft das System schon mal noch ohne dass es eingefroren ist. Davor waren es 2 Minuten zum Freeze 

Die CPU köchelt bei angenehmen 47-48°C rum bei 4,3 GHz. Die GPU faltet mit 1030MHz bei angenehmen 44°C. Allerdings habe ich das alte BIOS wieder droben. Also 3584 Shader mit 56 CUs. Vielleicht kann ich deswegen mit dem Takt höher gehen. Ich probiere mal noch weiter rauf zu kommen. So auf 1050MHz.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (30. August 2018)

Overtake in 5 Monaten PC Games Hardware - Team Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats  minus Faltwoche macht 4 Monate. Vielleicht noch im letzten Dezemberdrittel 18...


----------



## arcDaniel (31. August 2018)

Mann sollte aber auch bedenken, dass die warmen Temperaturen so langsam weg gehen und der ein oder ander wieder mehr faltet. Wie ich.

Dann kommt Turing, vorausgesetzt die Faltleistung stimmt, dann kann sich wieder viel ändern, auch bei anderen Teams.


----------



## bastian123f (31. August 2018)

Mal noch ne Frage.

Ich würde jetzt günstig an eine gebrauchte GTX 970, GTX 1060 3G oder eine RX 480 rankommen. (Als Ersatzkarte und zum zustecken, wenn Faltwochen sind  )
Kann ich in einem PC mit NVidia UND AMD falten, oder vertragen die sich nicht?

Wenn sich die nicht vertragen, dann greife ich zur Nvidia, da ich ja gerne bis Weihnachten auf eine GTX 10xx umsteigen will im Gaming PC.


----------



## arcDaniel (31. August 2018)

bastian123f schrieb:


> Mal noch ne Frage.
> 
> Ich würde jetzt günstig an eine gebrauchte GTX 970, GTX 1060 3G oder eine RX 480 rankommen. (Als Ersatzkarte und zum zustecken, wenn Faltwochen sind  )
> Kann ich in einem PC mit NVidia UND AMD falten, oder vertragen die sich nicht?
> ...



Falten mit beiden Marken ist an sich kein Problem, von den 3 ist die 1060 allerdings die beste zum Falten


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. September 2018)

Da ist man mal zwei Tage nicht und schon übertreibt es ihr mit den Milestones


----------



## arcDaniel (4. September 2018)

So nach einer kurzen Überlegung, wird nun meine Zukünftige RTX mit einem EK-Block unter Wasser falten


----------



## Bumblebee (4. September 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> So nach einer kurzen Überlegung, wird nun meine Zukünftige RTX mit einem EK-Block unter Wasser falten



Sauber


----------



## Hasestab (4. September 2018)

Wakü ist schon was feines...  die Partnerschafts Gtx980 hat auch nen EK Block und brodelt zusammen mit nem Ryzen nur 4-5° über Wassertemp immo(28°). Die 1080ti wird erst umgerüstet wenn die Garantie erloschen ist.
Zum Glück wird die auch nicht all zu warm mit ihrem Riesenkühler von Zodac.
Gruss Hase


----------



## arcDaniel (4. September 2018)

Bei EVGA brauch ich mir keine sorgen bezüglich Garantie zu machen. Ich muss nur sauber arbeiten. 

Nach RX480, GTX1080 und Vega64 wird es meine vierte Wassergekühlte Karte. Sollte problemlos klappen 

Gerade beim Falten, mag ich es, wenn die Karte trotz 100% Last schön kühl bleibt und ich davon überhaupt nix mitbekomme (Lautstärke)

Auch für meinen Mora habe ich einen anderen Platz gefunden. Meine MultiPrintLaserScanner... steht auf einem kleinen Ikea LACK . Werden den Mora hier drunter festmachen, so dass aber genügend Frischluft bleibt. Habe vor etwas wie eine Schublade zu basteln, damit ich ihn jederzeit leicht wieder rausbekommen, zum säubern.


----------



## Bumblebee (4. September 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Bei EVGA brauch ich mir keine sorgen bezüglich Garantie zu machen. Ich muss nur sauber arbeiten.
> 
> Nach RX480, GTX1080 und Vega64 wird es meine vierte Wassergekühlte Karte. Sollte problemlos klappen
> 
> ...



Sauber 2


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. September 2018)

Hehe, ich warte noch auf ein paar Euro Budget, damit ich meine 1070Ti endlich wässern kann


----------



## arcDaniel (4. September 2018)

Bei Pascal und da denke ich wird sich bei Turing nicht viel ändern, drosselt die GPU bereits ab 50Grad. Zwar nur sehr gering, tut es aber.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. September 2018)

Da hilft der Hinternbrenner ja gegen  Meine 1070TZi rennt meistens mit 70% PT und je +200MHz CLCK und MEM


----------



## arcDaniel (4. September 2018)

Nein eben nicht, wenn du mit der Boost-Kurve jedes Mhz ausquetschen möchtest, taktet sie unter 50Grad immer einen kleinen Takt höher


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. September 2018)

Schon, aber ich schiebe ja eh schon hoch, die 8-13mhz machen es dann auch


----------



## PegasusSK (4. September 2018)

Dann berichte doch bitte, wenn du die 1070ti gewässert hast. Würde mich interessieren welche Temperatur da zu erreichen ist.
Meine 1070 non ti läuft unter 43°C 2100MHz stabil.
Bei einer Wassertemperatur von 32°C.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. September 2018)

Dauert definitiv noch. Kühler und zweiter Radi fehlt mir noch, evtl. sogar noch n anderer erster Radi.

Der Airplex Revolution passt ja nicht ins DB700


----------



## Hasestab (5. September 2018)

Wo hast du das her mit den 50° ? Oder ist das Deine Beobachtung?
Meine ti wechselt bei 47°-53°-57°-63°~ jeweils den Takt . Wärmer wird sie nicht. 😉
Gruss


----------



## arcDaniel (5. September 2018)

Ich wurde hier darauf hingewiesen und konnte es so auch selbst beobachten. 

Je kälter desto besser, nicht nur bleibt der Takt höher, aber auch der Stromverbrauch geet runter. 
Der Leistunsgewinn ist tatsächlich zu vernachlässigen, aber gerade beim Falten spielt der Verbrauch doch eine wichtigere Rolle.

Kleines Off-Topic: Ich war immer ein riesen Freund von Luftkühlungen, auch bei Motorrädern; als ich mich aber mit meinem PC mehr für die Wasserkühlung interessiert habe, dass ich mehr die Vorteile schätze.

Die Vorteile überwiegen für mich alle Nachteile (wenn man klever Zusammenstellt gibt es fast keine Nachteile), so gefallen mir sogar immer mehr Wassergekühlte Motorräder, weil ich die Vorteile einfach um einiges mehr Betrachte.

Es kommt halt nicht nur auf äussere an, auch die inneren Werte zählen 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## brooker (5. September 2018)

... eine GPU ist keine GPU und/oder ein Server fühlt sich ohne GPU schnell einsam: Dir kann geholfen werden. Zwei GPUs suchen ein neues Zuhause.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. September 2018)

Die P11723 mag ich überhaupt nicht:
Das sie 20% weniger PPD bringt ist mir ja noch egal (dafür verbraucht mein Faltserver auch gleich mal 100W weniger), aber sie bringt meine Titan's mehr als nur ordentlich zum pfeifen > wenn da noch mehr kommen werd ich am Takt drehen weil diese Pfeiferei geht mir gewaltig auf die Nerven.


----------



## stephantime (10. September 2018)

Guten Abend.
Ich sitze gerade im Urlaub mit der aktuellen PCGH und lese da von der „Faltwoche“.
Und da fällt mir ein das ich vor Jahren auch mal gefaltet habe .
Ich würde gerne mal wieder mitmachen nur frage ich mich ob es mit meiner Hardware halbwegs effektiv ist? 
(i5 2500k und HD 6750)
Gruß Stephan


----------



## Olstyle (10. September 2018)

Ehrlich: Nein.
Bei der letzten Faltwochen durfte ich schön beobachten wie schon die HD7970 nur Bruchstücke der GTX980 Faltleistung erreicht. Darunter und bei CPUs wird es ganz traurig.


----------



## Bumblebee (11. September 2018)

stephantime schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne mal wieder mitmachen nur frage ich mich ob es mit meiner Hardware halbwegs effektiv ist?
> (i5 2500k und HD 6750)
> Gruß Stephan





Olstyle schrieb:


> Ehrlich: Nein.
> Bei der letzten Faltwochen durfte ich schön beobachten wie schon die HD7970 nur Bruchstücke der GTX980 Faltleistung erreicht. Darunter und bei CPUs wird es ganz traurig.



Lieber stephantime
Olstyle hat (leider) recht, viel "reissen" kann man damit nicht.
Daher ist diese HW sicherlich nicht dazu geeignet um damit auf Dauer zu Falten.

Stellt sich nun nur die Frage ob du sie* für diesen speziellen Event* einsetzen willst


----------



## Hasestab (11. September 2018)

An geeigneter Hardware sollte es doch nicht liegen. &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. September 2018)

Hase, naja, für den Event allein lohnt das wohl wenig, da groß was zu tun. Auch wenn ich dazu mit Brooker schon mal geredet hatte, was wiederum aber eigentlich weder Ziel der Sache ist, noch dass man damit an den Rankings teilnehmen sollte, denn eigentlich ist dass dann ja nicht "aus eigener Kraft" erzeugt.

ich werde dieses Mal wohl auch nur mit kleiner Besetzung die Faltwoche mitspielen. Denke die 1060, ne 960 und vielleicht die zweite 960 noch, dann ist leider wohl schon Ende im Gelände.


----------



## stephantime (11. September 2018)

Ok danke für die Information


----------



## harley765 (12. September 2018)

Hallo Spezialisten..
Wolte für den 21.09. die Maschine warmlaufen lassen.. Jetzt brechen die WUS immer wieder ab.. Hat jemand einen Rat was da falsch läuft?

20:41:46:WU02:FS02:0x21:Completed 630000 out of 1500000 steps (42%)
20:44:16:WU02:FS02:0x21:Completed 645000 out of 1500000 steps (43%)
******************************* Date: 2018-09-12 *******************************
20:46:46:WU02:FS02:0x21:ERROR:exception: Error downloading array energyBuffer: clEnqueueReadBuffer (-5)
20:46:46:WU02:FS02:0x21:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
20:46:46:WU02:FS02:0x21:Saving result file log.txt
20:46:46:WU02:FS02:0x21:Folding@home Core Shutdown: BAD_WORK_UNIT
20:46:48:WARNING:WU02:FS02:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
20:46:48:WU02:FS02:Sending unit results: id:02 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:13815 run:0 clone:97 gen:362 core:0x21 unit:0x0000017580fccb045b33ea6b2ef34b79
20:46:48:WU02:FS02:Uploading 12.00KiB to 128.252.203.4
20:46:48:WU02:FS02:Connecting to 128.252.203.4:8080
20:46:48:WU02:FS02:Upload complete
20:46:49:WU02:FS02:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
20:46:49:WU02:FS02:Cleaning up
20:46:49:WU02:FS02:Connecting to 65.254.110.245:80
20:46:50:WU02:FS02:Assigned to work server 140.163.4.231
20:46:50:WU02:FS02:Requesting new work unit for slot 02: READY gpu:2:GP104 [GeForce GTX 1070] 6463 from 140.163.4.231
20:46:50:WU02:FS02:Connecting to 140.163.4.231:8080
20:46:50:WU02:FS02ownloading 11.29MiB
20:46:53:WU02:FS02ownload complete
20:46:53:WU02:FS02:Received Unit: id:02 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:11720 run:0 clone:328 gen:58 core:0x21 unit:0x000000418ca304e75b8991069842937c
20:46:53:WU02:FS02:Starting


----------



## Bumblebee (13. September 2018)

Möglicherweise ist Projekt 13815 immer noch im Beta-Stadium - und somit riskant zu falten
Falls du eine "beta"-flag drinne hast würde ich die raus nehmen

Das nachfolgende Projekt 11720 wurde korrekt beendet??


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. September 2018)

Den Fehler kenn ich von meinen Titan ganz gut > Der Takt ist ein paar wenige MHz zu hoch.

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## harley765 (13. September 2018)

@ Bumblebee ne die Projekte werden selten beendet, 

@A.Meier. Das könnte es sein. nur komisch das es für 85Mio punkte immer geklappt hat. Da wird die GraKa wohl ein wenig altersschwach.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. September 2018)

@harley765:
Muss nichts heißen da nicht jede WU die GPU gleich stark belastet.
Bei mir trat der Fehler teilweise nur einmal im Monat auf > seit ich denn Takt 3MHz runtergenommen habe ist Ruhe.

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bumblebee (13. September 2018)

Tatsächlich ist es (siehe A.Meier) sehr sinnvoll nicht *zu* sehr an der Taktschraube zu drehen.

- Moderne Grafikkarten (wie deine 1070er) haben ja eh einen dynamischen Boost. Oftmals ist es für die Langzeit-Leistung besser die Karte einfach "machen zu lassen"
     Konkret heisst das für mich, dass ich (zumindest als ersten Schritt) lediglich Power- und Temp.-Limit maximiere.

- Und nicht zu vergessen; auch wenn die Karte im eigenen OC Gotthard_Granit-Stabil läuft - die erhöhte Temp. kann durch Runtertakten dein OC "vernichten" - oder sogar die Leistung verschlechtern


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. September 2018)

Besteht das Gotthard-Massiv nicht zum Teil aus Karst? Das wäre mir definitiv nicht stabil genug


----------



## harley765 (13. September 2018)

Nun ich hatte ja eigentlich nie Probleme beim Falten. Wie geschrieben ca. 85Mio Punkte gefaltet und das Problem war nie da.
Ich habe jetzt mal an Stelle von 2000 MHz bei 0.993 Volt die 2000 MHz bei 1 Volt eingestellt. Jetzt haben beide Karten wieder schön je eine WU durchgefaltet. Mal schauen ob es so bleibt.
Es ist halt schon schön wenn in der Anzeige bei beiden ein schön rundes 2000 steht 
Aber wenn es nicht funzt, so gehe ich natürlich für die Falwoche auf Werkseinstellung zurück.


----------



## Bumblebee (13. September 2018)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Besteht das Gotthard-Massiv nicht zum Teil aus Karst? Das wäre mir definitiv nicht stabil genug



Chris - du "altes" Smart-Ass 
Ich sagte ja nicht "Gotthard_Stabil", oder "Gotthard_Massiv_Stabil"; ich sagte Gotthard_*Granit*-Stabil.
Und der ist stabil wie.. *GRANIT* 



harley765 schrieb:


> ...Ich habe jetzt mal an Stelle von 2000 MHz bei 0.993 Volt die 2000 MHz bei 1 Volt eingestellt. Jetzt haben beide Karten wieder schön je eine WU durchgefaltet.



Ah, natürlich, auch eine Fehlerquelle - man kann zu sehr undervolten und dann "verhungert" die Karte unter gestimmten Umständen.
Ist aber eigentlich kein typischer "Langzeitschaden" - möglicherweise hast du sie zu lange zu sehr verwöhnt und nun wird sie zickig


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. September 2018)

Bumble, ich mag es halt, gerne mal „spitzfindig zu sein und mit etwas Humor zu mischen“


----------



## harley765 (13. September 2018)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> möglicherweise hast du sie zu lange zu sehr verwöhnt und nun wird sie zickig



daher auch "die" Grafikkarte... sie ist weiblich..


----------



## brooker (15. September 2018)

... Team aufgewacht, die *Faltwoche "Gamer folden gegen die Vergesslichkeit"* steht kurz bevor und das dazugehörige *Gewinnspiel* erfordert eine Anmeldung! 

Bitte die News bewerten und highlighten damit sich schön lange oben mitschwimmt und sie viele sehen! Danke.


----------



## harley765 (15. September 2018)

So...
Ich dacht mal den F@H Client 7.5.1 zu installieren. Um ev. für kommende Woche noch ein paar Pünktchen mehr zu erfalten. Jetzt faltet von zwei GraKa nur noch eine.  In der LOG der einen kommt immer der folgende Fehler.. Wo muss ich da Hand anlegen? 

*********************** Log Started 2018-09-15T06:07:39Z ***********************
06:07:39:WU01:FS02:Starting
06:07:39:ERROR:WU01:FS02:Failed to start core: OpenCL device matching slot 2 not found, try setting 'opencl-index' manually
06:07:40:WU01:FS02:Starting
06:07:40:ERROR:WU01:FS02:Failed to start core: OpenCL device matching slot 2 not found, try setting 'opencl-index' manually
06:08:40:WU01:FS02:Starting
06:08:40:ERROR:WU01:FS02:Failed to start core: OpenCL device matching slot 2 not found, try setting 'opencl-index' manually


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. September 2018)

Brooker, bei den Gewinnen spare ich mir die Mühe mich da an zu melden gleich.
Gefaltet wird trotzdem


----------



## harley765 (15. September 2018)

harley765 schrieb:


> So...
> Ich dacht mal den F@H Client 7.5.1 zu installieren. Um ev. für kommende Woche noch ein paar Pünktchen mehr zu erfalten. Jetzt faltet von zwei GraKa nur noch eine.  In der LOG der einen kommt immer der folgende Fehler.. Wo muss ich da Hand anlegen?




Sorry für die Störung.. Fehler selber gefunden. 

Configure, Slot, bei der entsprechenden GPU opencl-index eine andere Nummer als -1 vergeben und es falten wieder beide..

EDIT:
SLI musste ich deaktivieren. Das mag der Client 7.5.1 anscheinend gar nicht. Danach alle Werte für alle Slots in Configure wieder auf -1


----------



## Stefan84 (15. September 2018)

So, dann wollen wir die 1080Ti bei ~2 GHz mal wieder ein wenig ackern lassen


----------



## Nono15 (15. September 2018)

harley765 schrieb:


> Sorry für die Störung.. Fehler selber gefunden.
> 
> Configure, Slot, bei der entsprechenden GPU opencl-index eine andere Nummer als -1 vergeben und es falten wieder beide..
> 
> ...



Hi,

hatte dasselbe Problem letztens unter Linux:
[HowTo] - Anleitung Falten unter Linux und Ubuntu


----------



## bastian123f (15. September 2018)

Stellt ihr eigentlich in der Alzheimerwoche das Programm auf Alzheimer um, oder lasst ihr es auf Alles?


----------



## Stefan84 (15. September 2018)

Also ich habe für dieses Event auf Alzheimer umgestellt. Aber das heißt ja nicht das man ausschließlich WUs dafür bekommt.


----------



## ebastler (15. September 2018)

Sooo, nachdem jetzt die Faltwoche ansteht, hab ich den Client mal wieder installiert...
Wie würdet ihr bei 5960X + 980Ti die Threads am sinnvollsten zuweisen? Und gibts seit ich zuletzt mitgefaltet hab irgendwelche nennenswerten Einstellungen die ich berücksichtigen sollte?
Sind die Tipps im Howto noch aktuell?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. September 2018)

Eigentlich bringt das wenig, denn meist ist es einfach so, dass die Altzheimer-Workpackages eh zu schnell alle sind 

Edit:
Jetzt ist Mindfactory wieder böse zu mir.
2x 1060-3g oder 1x 1070?


----------



## ebastler (15. September 2018)

Dann würde ich mal sagen, falten wir jetzt alle ne Woche kein Alzheimer, dass sich dick Workunits ansammeln und dann hauen wir sie nächste Woche alle durch 

Edit: meine 980Ti hat sich eben von 1480 auf 1100MHz gedrosselt. Keine Fehler im F@H log, kein Treiberabsturz, nichts. Sie will aber partout nicht mehr hochtakten. Macht ~520k PPD statt 640k. Hat da jemand ne Idee was das sein könnte? TDP bin ich weit weg, Temperatur Limit auch.

Reboot würde es sicher beheben aber... Nö. 

Hab den aktuellsten Nvidia stable Treiber. Als ich zuletzt gefaltet hatte liefen 1503 MHz stabil.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. September 2018)

Mich juckt MF schon wieder, Faltaparate zu Kaufen :/


----------



## bastian123f (15. September 2018)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Mich juckt MF schon wieder, Faltaparate zu Kaufen :/



Kauf dir eine 1070. Wer weiß, wie sich die Preise nach dem Release der RTX verhalten. Evtl ist ja in ein paar Monaten zur nächsten Faltwoche dann noch eine 1070 drin.

Ich lauere ja in den nächsten Monaten auf eine 1080TI. Hoffentlich unter 500 €.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. September 2018)

naja, ne 1070Ti und ne 1060 hab ich ja schon


----------



## JayTea (15. September 2018)

@ebastler:
soweit ich mich entsinne, hat sich nichts geändert, nö. Würde auch erstmal einen Neustart versuchen. Kann auch einfach an einer miesen WU liegen?!
Für die 980Ti, lass auf jeden Fall zwei Threads übrig.

@Chris: wenn, dann ne GTX 1070.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. September 2018)

jetzt boin ich schon wiede rbei der Ti


----------



## Hasestab (15. September 2018)

2•1060 komme ich auf 660-680.000ppd immo.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. September 2018)

Dann ist eine 1070ti besser, fraglos


----------



## fenster86 (16. September 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe mir jetzt das Programm auch heruntergeladen.

Ich hab jetzt noch eine Frage zu, PCGH Team bzw. dem Passkey.
Hole ich mir da einen eigenen Key, oder brauche ich deinen bestimmten von PCGH, um dort als Teammitglied aufgelistet zu werden?
Bei Team Number habe ich bereits die von PCGH eingegeben.

Meine Englischkentnisse sind nur nicht die besten und ich habe nicht genau rausbekommen, was es nun mit dem passkey genau auf sich hat.


----------



## Stefan84 (16. September 2018)

Hallo und Willkommen 
Du brauchst einen eigenen Passkey, welcher nur für dich erstellt wurde. Damit bestätigst du quasi deine "Identität" und die Punkte zählen sowohl für dein Konto als auch für das Team 70335.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. September 2018)

So, Faltwürfel ist schon mal bei der Konfiguration 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. September 2018)

fenster86 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich habe mir jetzt das Programm auch heruntergeladen.
> 
> Ich hab jetzt noch eine Frage zu, PCGH Team bzw. dem Passkey.
> ...


Lies dir bitte hier mal das HowTo durch:
[HowTo] - Anleitung Einrichtung FAH Client 7.4.4

Wenn dann noch Fragen sind einfach hier stellen.


----------



## Rarek (17. September 2018)

Faltwoche ist ja bald schonwieder... wie die zeit vergeht


ich kann zwar erst ab Montag, aber dann bin ich warscheinlich auch dabei - nach nem jahr ruhe 
mal sehen ob ich einstaube, wenn ich meine Karte wieder wecke


----------



## XeT (17. September 2018)

Werde die Woche das System langsam hoch fahren. Ist CPU-folding noch immer so gammlig oder bringt mein (jetzt)  gammel 1950x langsam Punkte?


----------



## bastian123f (17. September 2018)

XeT schrieb:


> Werde die Woche das System langsam hoch fahren. Ist CPU-folding noch immer so gammlig oder bringt mein (jetzt)  gammel 1950x langsam Punkte?



Also bei mir haben die beiden Xeons x5660 im Februar schon n bisschen was gebracht. Aber wenn es einem nicht Wert ist zusätzlich noch Strom zu verbrauchen, dann kannst du ihn im Idle laufen lassen. 

Lieber noch eine Graka, die genau so viel verbraucht, aber deutlich mehr Punkte bringt.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. September 2018)

@XeT:
In absehbarer Zeit sehe ich schwarz das SMP-Falten nochmals annehmbare PPDs erfalten.

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (17. September 2018)

so bin auch wieder mit am Start. Dieses mal Familiär bedingt. 
Gibt es evtl ne Übersicht oder sowas bezüglich der Fortschritte die durch das Falten entstanden sind und auch ggf Medikamente und oder Behandlungs Methoden ?


----------



## JayTea (17. September 2018)

Papers & Results – Folding@home

Da es Grundlagenforschung ist, gibt's nichts konkretes zu Therapien. Eher Konzepte, in welche Richtung es gehen könnte/geht.


----------



## Olstyle (17. September 2018)

Hab den Client gerade auch schon mal wieder angeschmissen, auch wenn die Wettervorhersage nicht gerade niedrige Temperaturen verspricht.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. September 2018)

Mal nebenbei, ich sehe jetzt schon im Grundleistungs-Niveau eine 7.Mio/Tag vorn, dann sollten wir diese Aktion ja wohl den aktuellen Highscore der letzten Aktion hoffentlich Knacken?
Vielleicht mach ich zumindest mal 1-2 Tage noch einen Extra-Falter an, auch wenn der ineffizient ist


----------



## Bumblebee (18. September 2018)

"So say we all"  guckst du hier


----------



## Flossenheimer (18. September 2018)

Kann man mit einer HD 5770 noch Falten? Hätte zufällig eine hier liegen xD


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. September 2018)

Ja, habe 4 Stück hier, geht noch, aber die Leistung ist mit 9600ppd eher überschaubar


----------



## Olstyle (18. September 2018)

Wenn wir einen festen Tag ausmachen kann ich 3960X + HD7970 noch mitlaufen lassen. Aber für eine Woche macht mir DAS Kleinvieh zu viel Mist.
39°C Water-In sagt das Aquaduct. Aber gut, was soll man bei 27°C Raumtemperatur und Pumpe kurz vor aus auch erwarten.


----------



## brooker (18. September 2018)

@Team: bitte behaltet mal die Neulinge in den Stats im Auge und geht kontrolliert auf diese zu um zu unterstützen, damit sie über die 10 WU Hürde kommen. Ich schaffe es zeittechnisch leider nicht.

PC Games Hardware Individual Users List - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

Wäre schade, wenn es daran scheitern würde.

Danke.


----------



## J4ckH19h (18. September 2018)

Hi Leute, ich brauche bitte eure Hilfe.

Hab die letzten Tage versucht meinen FQH Client zum laufen zu bringen.

Hatte in der Vergangenheit keine Probleme, jetzt startet keine WU mehr :-/


Hat jemand eine Idee wo ich den Helbel mal ansetzen könnte?

Falls Ihr mehr Infos braucht einfach raus damit.

Danke!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. September 2018)

@J4ckH19h:
Was steht in der Log?


----------



## J4ckH19h (18. September 2018)

oh shit.. ja da ist was.. 

16:50:23:Trying to access database...
16:50:23:Successfully acquired database lock
16:50:23:Enabled folding slot 01: PAUSED gpu:0:GM200 [GeForce GTX 980 Ti] 5632 (by user)
16:50:27:16:127.0.0.1:New Web connection
16:50:37:FS01:Unpaused
16:50:38:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 65.254.110.245:80
16:50:38:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '65.254.110.245:80': Empty work server assignment
16:50:38:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 18.218.241.186:80
16:50:39:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '18.218.241.186:80': Empty work server assignment
16:50:39:ERROR:WU00:FS01:Exception: Could not get an assignment
16:50:39:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 65.254.110.245:80
16:50:40:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '65.254.110.245:80': Empty work server assignment
16:50:40:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 18.218.241.186:80
16:50:40:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '18.218.241.186:80': Empty work server assignment
16:50:40:ERROR:WU00:FS01:Exception: Could not get an assignment
16:51:39:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 65.254.110.245:80
16:51:40:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '65.254.110.245:80': Empty work server assignment
16:51:40:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 18.218.241.186:80
16:51:41:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '18.218.241.186:80': Empty work server assignment
16:51:41:ERROR:WU00:FS01:Exception: Could not get an assignment
16:53:16:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 65.254.110.245:80
16:53:17:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '65.254.110.245:80': Empty work server assignment
16:53:17:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 18.218.241.186:80
16:53:18:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '18.218.241.186:80': Empty work server assignment
16:53:18:ERROR:WU00:FS01:Exception: Could not get an assignment
16:55:54:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 65.254.110.245:80
16:55:54:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '65.254.110.245:80': Empty work server assignment
16:55:54:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 18.218.241.186:80
16:55:55:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '18.218.241.186:80': Empty work server assignment
16:55:55:ERROR:WU00:FS01:Exception: Could not get an assignment
17:00:08:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 65.254.110.245:80
17:00:09:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '65.254.110.245:80': Empty work server assignment
17:00:09:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 18.218.241.186:80
17:00:09:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '18.218.241.186:80': Empty work server assignment
17:00:09:ERROR:WU00:FS01:Exception: Could not get an assignment
17:06:59:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 65.254.110.245:80
17:07:00:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '65.254.110.245:80': Empty work server assignment
17:07:00:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 18.218.241.186:80
17:07:01:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '18.218.241.186:80': Empty work server assignment
17:07:01:ERROR:WU00:FS01:Exception: Could not get an assignment
17:18:05:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 65.254.110.245:80
17:18:05:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '65.254.110.245:80': Empty work server assignment
17:18:05:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 18.218.241.186:80
17:18:06:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '18.218.241.186:80': Empty work server assignment
17:18:06:ERROR:WU00:FS01:Exception: Could not get an assignment
17:36:02:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 65.254.110.245:80
17:36:03:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '65.254.110.245:80': Empty work server assignment
17:36:03:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 18.218.241.186:80
17:36:03:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '18.218.241.186:80': Empty work server assignment
17:36:03:ERROR:WU00:FS01:Exception: Could not get an assignment
18:05:04:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 65.254.110.245:80
18:05:04:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '65.254.110.245:80': Empty work server assignment
18:05:04:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 18.218.241.186:80
18:05:05:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '18.218.241.186:80': Empty work server assignment
18:05:05:ERROR:WU00:FS01:Exception: Could not get an assignment
18:52:03:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 65.254.110.245:80
18:52:03:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '65.254.110.245:80': Empty work server assignment
18:52:03:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 18.218.241.186:80
18:52:04:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '18.218.241.186:80': Empty work server assignment
18:52:04:ERROR:WU00:FS01:Exception: Could not get an assignment
19:02:42:41:127.0.0.1:New Web connection


Keine AHnung was da los ist :-/


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. September 2018)

Deine 980 Ti bekommt keine WU vom Server:
Ich würde den GPU-Slot löschen und neu erstellen.


----------



## J4ckH19h (19. September 2018)

Es kann so einfach sein...

Vielen Dank!


----------



## KillercornyX (19. September 2018)

Da Brooker so freundlich war mich persönlich zur Faltwoche einzuladen, nehm ich natürlich teil.
Dafür motte ich mal mein Falt-Xubuntu aus was aktuell noch 16.4 ist. Ich werds aber auf 18.4 upgraden. Welche NVidia Treiberversion läuft denn zur Zeit am besten unter Linux? Hab was von 396er gelesen, aber ich bin grad echt raus... Installiert hab ich sogar noch 384.130 
Ich lass grad mal etwas probefalten, ob noch alles funktioniert.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (19. September 2018)

KillercornyX schrieb:


> Da Brooker so freundlich war mich persönlich zur Faltwoche einzuladen, nehm ich natürlich teil.
> Dafür motte ich mal mein Falt-Xubuntu aus was aktuell noch 16.4 ist. Ich werds aber auf 18.4 upgraden. Welche NVidia Treiberversion läuft denn zur Zeit am besten unter Linux? Hab was von 396er gelesen, aber ich bin grad echt raus... Installiert hab ich sogar noch 384.130
> Ich lass grad mal etwas probefalten, ob noch alles funktioniert.



Einfach nachschauen, was unter "default" steht. Diese Empfehlung gilt als getestet und stabil.


----------



## KillercornyX (19. September 2018)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Einfach nachschauen, was unter "default" steht. Diese Empfehlung gilt als getestet und stabil.



Versteh grad nicht was du meinst. Wo soll ich da nachschauen?


----------



## binär-11110110111 (19. September 2018)

KillercornyX schrieb:


> Versteh grad nicht was du meinst. Wo soll ich da nachschauen?



Auch bei Xubuntu müßte es eine Option geben, wo man Treiber installieren kann (hier mein Beispiel für Ubuntu Mate)


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Denk dabei auch an den Microcode für Deine CPU (Treiber). Dieser wird leider nicht immer gleich automatisch mit installiert.


----------



## KillercornyX (19. September 2018)

Okay, jetzt isses klar. Dort wird mir als neuste Version die 396.54 angezeigt. Werde ich testen sobald der aktuelle Durchlauf fertig ist.


----------



## bastian123f (19. September 2018)

So wie es aussieht falte ich nur mit der Fury. Die GTX 1060 hängt anscheinend irgendwo bei der Post fest. Sendungsverfolgung sagt seit Samstag nur, dass die Sendung abgeholt wurde. Seit dem hat sich die Anzeige nicht aktualisiert.
Hoffentlich kommt die trotzdem morgen an.


----------



## brooker (19. September 2018)

bastian123f schrieb:


> So wie es aussieht falte ich nur mit der Fury. Die GTX 1060 hängt anscheinend irgendwo bei der Post fest. Sendungsverfolgung sagt seit Samstag nur, dass die Sendung abgeholt wurde. Seit dem hat sich die Anzeige nicht aktualisiert.
> Hoffentlich kommt die trotzdem morgen an.



*daumendrück*


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. September 2018)

Ich muss heute abend mal gucken, ob ich meine 1070Ti aus dem Hauptrechner raus fummel


----------



## brooker (19. September 2018)

... gestern Abend ging die erste 1070@1V ans Netz. Teste mich gerade an das möglich OC.


----------



## Nono15 (19. September 2018)

KillercornyX schrieb:


> Okay, jetzt isses klar. Dort wird mir als neuste Version die 396.54 angezeigt. Werde ich testen sobald der aktuelle Durchlauf fertig ist.



Bei mir is aufm Linux auch der 396.54 auch drauf, lustigerweise wird mir in der x-config von nvidia ein 396.45 angezeigt 
Funktioniert aber einwandfrei, das System läuft seit ende August Non-Stop (wohl noch bis in die erste Oktober-Woche hinein)


----------



## JayTea (19. September 2018)

Eine RTX 2080 FE leistet (in Spielen) <10%-Punkte mehr als die GTX 1080Ti FE (GTX 1080 Ti Customs sind sogar schneller als eine RTX 2080 FE). Diese ist aber gut hundert €uro günstiger.
Raytracing ist da mehr ein Gimmick und fürs Falten ohnehin nicht intressant.
Mal schaun, was das fürs Folding bedeutet! Ich bin sehr gespannt auf die Ergebnisse!!


----------



## Hasestab (19. September 2018)

Sorry....aber ich bin Herzhaft am Lachen! Habe mir mehr erhofft ,habe aber zum Glück nicht mehr erwartet.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. September 2018)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Ich muss heute abend mal gucken, ob ich meine 1070Ti aus dem Hauptrechner raus fummel



So, hab mich umentschieden und die zweite Karte in den Hauptrechner gebaut, das Antec Edge 750 passt wohl besser zu zwei GPUs als irgend n altes Netzteil


----------



## arcDaniel (20. September 2018)

So meine RTX2080ti ist auf dem Weg zu mir  jetzt fehlt nur noch die Versandtbestätigung vom EKWB Block....

Wenn also alles gut geht, schätze ich am Dienstag, erste Faltergebnisse liefern zu können.


----------



## Olstyle (20. September 2018)

Ich bekomme doch noch kurzfristig eine GTX1080 welche dann natürlich auch mitmachen darf. Komplett umgebaut werden ich aber frühestens am Sonntag haben.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. September 2018)

hat wer seien 2080Ti gerade bekommen?


----------



## bastian123f (20. September 2018)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> hat wer seien 2080Ti gerade bekommen?



Wenn dann 2080. Die 2080TI wurde verschoben auf 27.09.


Bei mir sieht es auch gut aus. Anscheinend wurde meine 1060 heute daheim abgeliefert  Jetzt muss ich heute gleich mal den PC umbauen, ins andere Zimmer stellen und gleich OC versuchen.

Ich habe nur ein wenig bedenken mit meinem Netzteil. Die Fury kann theorethisch mit 210 Watt + 50% PT 315 Watt ziehen und die 1060 mit 120Watt + 50% PT dann 180 Watt. Das wären schon einmal 495 Watt. Bis auf die SSD kommt dann noch alles raus an Festplatten, aber dafür kommen noch 7 Lüfter zu meinen7 dazu 

Ich glaube ich schließe trotzdem vorsichtshalber mein zweites 600 Watt Netzteil an die 1060


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. September 2018)

Wozu willst du +50% PT geben? Meine 1060 rennt bei 72% PT mit erhöhtem Takt.

Ich habe nebenbei schon von 2 Leuten Screens einer 2080Ti gesehen


----------



## bastian123f (20. September 2018)

Meine Fury z.b. braucht das um den Takt zu halten. Wies mit der 1060 wird, muss ich noch schauen. Wenn sie es will, dann bekommt sie es.


----------



## cubanrice987 (20. September 2018)

Servus,

hat jemand von euch auf die Schnelle eine Empfehlung welchen Treiber ich am besten für meine Pascal nVidias verwende? Hatte diese Woche leider wenig Zeit und deshalb ist das jetzt mit dem rumprobieren etwas spät... 


Also auf den Radeons probiere ich gerade 18.9.2, der scheint sehr gut zu funktionieren, da ich die beiden RX4(5)80 nun zusammen in meinem großen System sitzen habe und da nur ein 400 Watt Netzteil drin ist, hab ich das Powertarget auf -25% gestellt, was auf etwa 1250Mhz statt 1380 hinausläuft, trotzdem sind die PPD nicht sonderlich niedriger als bei der letzten Faltwoche...


----------



## arcDaniel (20. September 2018)

bastian123f schrieb:


> Wenn dann 2080. Die 2080TI wurde verschoben auf 27.09....



Die Verschiebung gild nur für die allgemeine Verfügbarkeit. Meine Vorbestellung ist bereits unterwegs und es ist eine 2080ti


----------



## ebastler (20. September 2018)

Wollen wir einen Rekordtag ausmachen? Da würde ich dann den Rechner 24h durchlaufen lassen und das Notebook mit NaCl gleich mit (auch wenns nur Kleinvieh ist).
Sonst werd ich nur 1-3 WUs pro Tag und Slot machen, wird mir sonst viel zu heiß im Zimmer.


----------



## JayTea (20. September 2018)

Ab morgen wird's kühler. Vor allem Sonntag. Da sind für Bonn bloß noch 11°C vorhergesagt!


----------



## cubanrice987 (20. September 2018)

ebastler schrieb:


> Wollen wir einen Rekordtag ausmachen?



Hätte was, bei mir bleiben nämlich die CPU Slots dieses mal pausiert, die Grafikkarten vernichten genug Strom... Könnte man dann am Rekordtag mit falten lassen. Das Problem ist vermutlich dass man im Voraus vermutlich nicht sagen kann wann die meisten mitfalten die "nur mal vorbei schauen".


----------



## Rallyesport (20. September 2018)

Ich würde mich anbieten für Freitag oder Sonntag, 
zur Verfügung stehen bei mir eine Vega 64, eine R9 290, eine GTX 1050 und ein Ryzen 1800X der bei Bedarf 24h mitfalten kann. 
Den Athlon II X4 880k lassen wir sicherheitshalber nicht mitfalten  

Ich hab aber noch Probleme beim konfigurieren meines F@H Client...
Ich hab es zwar schon in meinem Thread geschrieben, aber ich glaube der ist nicht so besucht.
Meine Vega 64 wird meißt zum spielen verwendet, da ich keinen extra Faltrechner habe aber der PC jeden Tag recht lange läuft habe ich mir heute die GTX 1050 gekauft, die ist als 2. Karte im PC verbaut.
Mein Wunsch währe es, das der F@H Client automatisch am Systemstart startet und sofort mit dem falten beginnt, aber nur mit der GTX 1050 und ich die Vega bei Bedarf zuschalten könnte. 
Aber egal was ich einstelle, beim Neustartet faltet er immer mit der Vega, oder mit beiden Grafikkarten, die GTX alleine schaffe ich nicht einzuschlaten....


----------



## picar81_4711 (20. September 2018)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich bekomme doch noch kurzfristig eine GTX1080 welche dann natürlich auch mitmachen darf. Komplett umgebaut werden ich aber frühestens am Sonntag haben.



Ich falte mit zwei GTX1060er, eine davon habe ich hier mal bei einem Faltevent gewonnen!


----------



## TheNewNow (20. September 2018)

Die Faltwoche beginnt ja schon morgen. Gut, dass ich mein LAN Kabel noch reparieren konnte. Die GTX 970 wird jetzt gleich starten. Ab morgen die GTX 970 und 980Ti.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. September 2018)

Hab eben den dritten Ritg zugeschaltet, der wird aber nicht die ganze Zeit falten, dafür ist der zu Energieintensiv bei zu wenig Leistung


----------



## Stefan84 (20. September 2018)

Na wenn ihr alle so weitermacht flieg ich bald wieder aus den Top 20 raus   Aber es sei euch natürlich absolut gegönnt


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. September 2018)

Mal sehen, ich denke nicht, zumal ich dieses mal definitiv nicht an dem Gewinnspiel teilnehmen werde. Tastatur, Maus und Mauspad habe ich selbst


----------



## Gast1659561002 (20. September 2018)

News and Updates - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

moin moin. sagt mal, wie trägt man sich denn dort ein? oder wird man da automatisch gelistet?
des weiteren: ich hab seit der letzten faltaktion mehrmals mein system neu aufgesetzt, den fah-client aber auf der zweiten partition installiert gehabt, wo die dateien auch noch lagen - hab ihn jetzt wieder dort hin installiert, und meine damaligen daten (Name, Teamnummer, passkey) eingetragen. reicht das?


----------



## JayTea (20. September 2018)

@Rallyesport: Genügt es dir nicht, nur den Slot für die GTX drin zu haben und bei bedarf einen weiteren für die Vega kurzfristig zu erstellen?

@Jahtari: Herzlich willkommen (zurück)! 
Genau, in der EOC-Statistik wirst du automatisch aufgeführt werden, nachdem du die erste WU erfolgreich gefaltet und zurückgeschickt hast. Allerdings tauchen die Ergebnisse dort 3h zeitversetzt auf.
Name, TeamID 70335 und passkey klingt schon mal solide. Poste gerne einen screenshot des Advanced Client-Fensters und siehe im Log nach, ob dort wohlmöglich Fehler gelistet sind.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (20. September 2018)

Danke.

Screenshot


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Fehlermeldungen:


Spoiler



*********************** Log Started 2018-09-20T17:06:17Z ***********************
17:07:33:WARNING:WU00:FS00:AS lowered CPUs from 14 to 13
17:22:12:WARNING:FS01:Size of positions 2073 does not match topology 2067
17:36:42:WARNING:FS01:Size of positions 2073 does not match topology 2067
17:39:56:WU00:FS00:0xa7:WARNING:Console control signal 1 on PID 6564
17:39:57:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Changed SMP threads from 14 to 15 this can cause some work units to fail
17:39:57:WARNING:WU00:FS00:AS lowered CPUs from 15 to 13



Leider momentan noch mit der RX 580 unterwegs, meine Vega liegt seit gestern auf der post und wartet darauf, abgeholt werden zu können. ^^
Kann ich leistungsmäßig noch etwas rausholen? ein, zwei einstellungen, die man tätigen sollte gab es da doch - wenn ich nur noch wüsste, welche das waren!?


----------



## JayTea (20. September 2018)

Schaut auf den ersten Blick ganz gut aus.
Bzgl. der Fehlermeldungen: ich kann nicht mit allen etwas anfangen. Das ändern der Anzahl der CPU_Threads während gefaltet wird, mag der Client aber nicht sooo gerne.  (_Changed SMP threads_ bzw. _AS lowered CPUs from 15 to 13_)
Wirf (auch für die Optimierungen) mal einen Blick in unser HowTo. Primzahlen sind für die Anzahl der CPU-Threads zu meiden!


----------



## Gast1659561002 (20. September 2018)

roger that.

p.s.: die threads hat der client aber selbstständig geändert? oder war ich das mittels reglergeschiebe auf "Full"?


----------



## Hasestab (20. September 2018)

Sooo, 980 ,1060,1070 und 1080ti sind am laufen.
Allerdings hat das 1060 Sys seid dem Blitzschlag Blackscreens. 
Hatte keine Zeit zum schauen woran es liegt.
Gruss


----------



## bastian123f (20. September 2018)

Hiermit melde ich mich auch offiziell zum Dienst 

R9 Fury (1050MHz) + GTX 1060 3GB (1870 MHz/kam heute Gott sei Dank noch an) laufen sich warm. Nach 2 h falten läuft die Fury auf 56-58°C (70% Lüfter) und die 1060 auf 54-55°C (70% Lüfter). Ist noch für mich in Ordnung.

Die Lüfter regeln sich ab 65°C bis 70°C dann von 70% auf 100% hoch, falls dies eintreffen sollte. 

Der Client zeigt mir vorläufig eine PPD von 680k bis 690k an. 

Das schaut ja schon mal sehr gut aus.

Somit viel Spaß beim Falten. Mögen die PPDs hoch und die Temperaturen niedrig sein.


----------



## ProfBoom (20. September 2018)

Ja, der Client hat die Threads selbständig geändert. Mich wundert nur, dass der die nicht auch von 13 auf 12 geändert hat.
Das war nämlich bei mir der Fall. Seine Begründung: 13 ist eine Primzahl.

Ich habe mit meiner RX 580 bei Projekt 11719 übrigens 395K PPD erreicht bei 1315MHz Takt.
Der Treiber 17.11.1 hat ~6% mehr PPD gebracht als alle anderen bis 18.1. Danach habe ich noch keinen getestet.


----------



## brooker (20. September 2018)

... die Woche ist sehr schnell vergangen. Nun alle fix die Falter anschmeißen. Ab morgen zählts!


----------



## XeT (20. September 2018)

1080ti läuft. Vll mach ich am Tag auch mal die 1950x etwas heißer.

Platz 10 kommt immer dichter


----------



## arcDaniel (21. September 2018)

Sieht doch gar nicht so schlecht aus  ich kanns kaum erwarten

Compute & Synthetics - The NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 Ti & RTX 2080 Founders Edition Review: Foundations For A Ray Traced Future



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DOcean (21. September 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Ich hab aber noch Probleme beim konfigurieren meines F@H Client...
> Ich hab es zwar schon in meinem Thread geschrieben, aber ich glaube der ist nicht so besucht.
> Meine Vega 64 wird meißt zum spielen verwendet, da ich keinen extra Faltrechner habe aber der PC jeden Tag recht lange läuft habe ich mir heute die GTX 1050 gekauft, die ist als 2. Karte im PC verbaut.
> Mein Wunsch währe es, das der F@H Client automatisch am Systemstart startet und sofort mit dem falten beginnt, aber nur mit der GTX 1050 und ich die Vega bei Bedarf zuschalten könnte.
> Aber egal was ich einstelle, beim Neustartet faltet er immer mit der Vega, oder mit beiden Grafikkarten, die GTX alleine schaffe ich nicht einzuschlaten....



Folgendes müßte gehen:
Den Grakas manuell einen Slot zuweisen (nicht -1 in den Einstellungen)
dann den Parameter pause-on-start auf true hinzufügen bei der Vega

Dann sollte nur die GTX1050 losfalten beim Starten


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. September 2018)

Hm, also grob überschlagen macht ne 2080Ti die PPD all mriner GPUs zusammen, allein, jo, nett.
Allerdings würde ich für alle GPUS zusammen nicht genug bekommen um eine 2080ti zu kaufen


----------



## -FairyTail- (21. September 2018)

Ich war die Letzte Zeit nicht mehr so Aktiv dabei gewesen aber jetzt bin auch wieder mit am Bord. X)

Die Letzten Kommentare haben mich wieder motiviert mehr zu tun. ^^ Habe letztens auf der Rückseite meines Rechners mehr Lüfter verbaut wo es draußen noch so richtig heiß war. Hab jetzt 24 Lüfter auf 5 Volt gedrosselt die jetzt das System kühlen muss. Zurzeit 2x Vega und Ryzen 7 1700 x = ~ 610 Watt. ( 1,64 Mill PPD ) 

Ich denke mal die neue RTX 2080Ti wird sicher alleine schon so zwischen ~ 1,6 - 2,0 Mill PPD haben. Xd Aber ist mir zu teuer, bin aber trotzdem sehr gespannt was diese Karte zu Leisten im Stande ist beim Falten. 

Ich freu mich echt wieder Aktiv dabei zu sein, ein frohes Falten euch allen.


----------



## XeT (21. September 2018)

-FairyTail- schrieb:


> Ich war die Letzte Zeit nicht mehr so Aktiv dabei gewesen aber jetzt bin auch wieder mit am Bord. X)
> 
> Die Letzten Kommentare haben mich wieder motiviert mehr zu tun. ^^ Habe letztens auf der Rückseite meines Rechners mehr Lüfter verbaut wo es draußen noch so richtig heiß war. Hab jetzt 24 Lüfter auf 5 Volt gedrosselt die jetzt das System kühlen muss. Zurzeit 2x Vega und Ryzen 7 1700 x = ~ 610 Watt. ( 1,64 Mill PPD )
> 
> ...



Überschätzt die ollen rtx mal nicht. Die sind nur Marketinghype.  Etwas mehr Leistung bei mehr Verbrauch. Raytracing ist genauso crap. Rtx ist eine Generation die man sich getrost schenken kann.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. September 2018)

naja, etwa 20% mehr Folding-Leistung sind trotzdem da, und so wirklich schlecht ist da snicht, denn vergiss nicht, dass du für die im Vergleich besten Zeiten stärker mit  Credit belohnt wirst.
Allerdinsg wäre ich auch eher bei 1.4-1.6 Mio.-ppd als bei 1.6-2.0 Mio.-ppd


----------



## -FairyTail- (21. September 2018)

Ich dachte ja nur, weil Nvidia Karten meist immer richtig gut abgehen bei F@H PPD. Die V100 glaube ich mal gelesen zu haben das sie rund 2,1 Mill PPD hatte. Daher ging ich etwas weniger davon aus. Ok, ist immer anhängig davon was für WUs da berechnet wurden. Mal gucken wie die ersten Ergebnisse so sein werden.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. September 2018)

Du darfst nicht vergessen, dass die RTx Gaming-Karten sind, die haben keien entsprechende Optimierung für Computing in den Treibern.


----------



## XeT (21. September 2018)

Also ich sehe keinen Vorteil. Durch den mehrverbrauch hebt sich die mehrleistung zum Teil auf. Zusätzliche kommt der viel höhere Preis. Also ich sehe keine Punkt an dem sich eine rtx wirklich lohnt.  Raytracing können sie nicht werklich. Spiele Leistung ist nicht viel höher. Und da nvidia Käufer den Verbrauch als Vorteile bezeichnen sticht sich die rtx selbst aus.


----------



## brooker (21. September 2018)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Hm, also grob überschlagen macht ne 2080Ti die PPD all mriner GPUs zusammen, allein, jo, nett.
> Allerdings würde ich für alle GPUS zusammen nicht genug bekommen um eine 2080ti zu kaufen



... dann lass mit doppelter Leistung laufen


----------



## Bumblebee (21. September 2018)

XeT schrieb:


> Also ich sehe keinen Vorteil. Durch den mehrverbrauch hebt sich die mehrleistung zum Teil auf. Zusätzliche kommt der viel höhere Preis. Also ich sehe keine Punkt an dem sich eine rtx wirklich lohnt.  Raytracing können sie nicht werklich. Spiele Leistung ist nicht viel höher. Und da nvidia Käufer den Verbrauch als Vorteile bezeichnen sticht sich die rtx selbst aus.



Nun, ich mach mal wieder mein Ding....
Will heissen ich *schaue selber* was die neue Generation taugt und baue (noch) nicht auf Drittaussagen (die im Übrigen mehrheitlich positiv sind)


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. September 2018)

brooker schrieb:


> ... dann lass mit doppelter Leistung laufen



Hat hat meine Finanzministerin was dagegen


----------



## Gast1659561002 (22. September 2018)

kurze Frage:
Was hat es mit diesen Meldungen auf sich?


> Size of positions 221 does not match topology 220


----------



## ProfBoom (22. September 2018)

Bei manchen WUs kommt diese Meldung bei neueren Clients(7.4.4 hatte es nicht), warum auch immer => ignorieren.


----------



## Stefan84 (22. September 2018)

Wäre es eigentlich sinnvoll bzw. empfehlenswert den Clienten von 7.4.4 auf 7.5.1 upzudaten oder macht das rein gar keinen Unterschied?


----------



## binär-11110110111 (22. September 2018)

Stefan84 schrieb:


> Wäre es eigentlich sinnvoll bzw. empfehlenswert den Clienten von 7.4.4 auf 7.5.1 upzudaten oder macht das rein gar keinen Unterschied?



Außer das die GPU-Slots nicht mehr vertauscht werden, sehe ich keinen Unterschied. Und: Experimente bitte nach der Faltwoche.


----------



## Stefan84 (22. September 2018)

Deswegen frage ich vorher... Never change a falting System


----------



## arcDaniel (22. September 2018)

Folding@Home Performance Is Looking Good On The GeForce RTX 2080 Ti - Phoronix

Lesen und geniessen


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. September 2018)

Und wann kommst mit deiner rein?


----------



## arcDaniel (22. September 2018)

Sowohl Karte wie EK-Block sind versandt. Mit Glück am Montag oder Dienstag, rechne aber eher mit Mittwoch. Da habe ich auch am meisten Zeit für den Umbau.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. September 2018)

Ach schade, dachte die kamen heute


----------



## psychodad666 (23. September 2018)

Meine GraKa dümpelt die ganze Zeit bei 20% rum. Weiß jemand, was da los ist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. September 2018)

Setz mal die CPU-Threads auf 2, oder hast du nen 8 Kerner?


----------



## psychodad666 (23. September 2018)

4 Kerne mit HT. Die sind auch voll ausgelastet. Nur die GPU läuft nie schneller wie 30%...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. September 2018)

Das ist doch das Problem du "Schussel", im How To steht doch, dass jede GPU einen "Kern" braucht, nicht einen Thread.
Du kannst maximal mit 3 Kernen falten, oder du musst die Prio des CPU-Cores reduzieren.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (23. September 2018)

okay, da grätsch ich mal mit rein - meine grafikkarte liegt bei maximal 5% auslastung?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. September 2018)

AMD? Das ist bei Nvidia anders als bei AMD.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (23. September 2018)

ja. R7 1800x & Radeon RX 580.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. September 2018)

die RX braucht quasi keinen Kern, die Nvidias schon.


----------



## psychodad666 (23. September 2018)

Jetzt habe ich auf 3 und dann auf 2 Kerne reduziert. Auslastung des Prozessors geht runter. Auslastung der GPU bleibt unverändert bei 20-30%


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. September 2018)

Dann hängt es wirklich wo anders, sehr komisch.
Welche Hardware nutzt du? Liste mal bitte die relevanten Details auf, wie Board, RAM, CPU, GPU, Netzteil.


----------



## psychodad666 (23. September 2018)

CPU Typ                                           Intel Xeon 1240 v3, 3400 MHz
      Motherboard Name                   MSI Z87M GAMING (MS-7866)
      Motherboard Chipsatz             Z87
      Arbeitsspeicher                            24514 MB Ballistix DDR3 1600
      Grafikkarte                                     GTX 1080 G1 Gaming
      Netzteil                                            Scharkoon Nightfall U3 PCGH 450W


----------



## TheNewNow (23. September 2018)

Die 3D Auslastung ist nicht relevant für Folding. Schaltet mal das Diagramm auf Compute_0 um. Da müssen hohe Werte stehen, nicht bei 3D. Ist bei meiner GTX 980Ti auch so. 3% 3D Auslastung, 96% Compute Auslastung.


----------



## ebastler (23. September 2018)

Ich hab grad mal versucht, Mama F@H zu erklären (bzw die Faltwoche). "Schalt den blöden Computer halt aus und betreue jemanden mit Alzheimer, das bringt mehr als im Internet irgendwelchen Blödsinn zu machen. Als ob dein Computer überhaupt was bewirken könnte"

Ich glaub ich gebs auf, das wird nix mehr 

Heute liefer ich nur 2 WUs ab die ich grad laufen hab, morgen schlaf ich mal etwas kürzer und lass dann den Tag über laufen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. September 2018)

Dann erkläre ihr das doch im Gegenzug so, wenn du 15€ nach Somalia spendest, weißt du auch nicht, ob deine 15€ was bewirken, ...


----------



## Ramonx56 (23. September 2018)

Für alle, die im Windows Task Manager so eine geringe Auslastung feststellen. Ladet euch GPU-Z herunter geht auf Sensors und schaut mal wie es dort aussieht. 
Hier sollte die Auslastung dann höher sein. Schwankende Werte sind aber trotzdem zu erwarten.
Der Task Manager von Windows ist leider bei seinen Angaben nicht immer ganz korrekt.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (23. September 2018)

na das haben wir doch schon vorhin geklärt - oben links von 3D auf compute0(1) umstellen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falco (23. September 2018)

Guten Abend.

Ich habe 2 PC's die falten und möchte aber beide auf einem PC im Fahcontrol sehen. Wie geht das?

Vg


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. September 2018)

Rechner, der kontrolliert werden soll:

- Config /Remote Access--> Passwort festlegen
- F@H auf dem PC neu starten
- Auf dem PC der kontrolliert: PC-Namen bei Add eingeben, und Passwort, dann sollte es schon gehen.


----------



## Falco (23. September 2018)

Nö da zeigt es nur meinen Haupt PC nochmal an.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. September 2018)

Na du musst den namen des PC bei ip eingeben, da wo aktuell Localhost steht.


----------



## Hasestab (23. September 2018)

Oder halt die ip vom zu überwachenden Pc. Mit dem Namen hab ich das noch gar nicht versucht.


----------



## bastian123f (24. September 2018)

110 Millionen Punkte. Super Weiter so


----------



## arcDaniel (24. September 2018)

Erste Schätzungen zu Turing kommen, zwar noch nicht von mir aber hier wird im Moment eine normale 2080 mit 1,44Mio PPD geschätzt

Folding Forum • View topic - Could you add Nvidia RTX 2080?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. September 2018)

Hm, wer stellt mir eine bis Fr? Dann lasse ich die gerne die 4 Tage laufen und ermittele den Durchschnitt 

Edit:


Falco schrieb:


> Guten Abend.
> 
> Ich habe 2 PC's die falten und möchte aber beide auf einem PC im Fahcontrol sehen. Wie geht das?
> 
> Vg





Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Rechner, der kontrolliert werden soll:
> 
> - Config /Remote Access--> Passwort festlegen
> - F@H auf dem PC neu starten
> - Auf dem PC der kontrolliert: PC-Namen bei Add eingeben, und Passwort, dann sollte es schon gehen.




Um das mal auch mit Bildern zu zeigen:

1. PC der gesteuert werden soll



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. FAH auf dem zu Steuerenden PC neu starten, ggf. Firewallanfrage zulassen

3. Den Steuer-PC einrichten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arcDaniel (24. September 2018)

Es dauert nicht mehr lange 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ebastler (24. September 2018)

Hat das schonmal jemand gesehen? Die 980Ti ist 30MHz unter stabilem Takt, und Fehler wegen OC sehen auch eigentlich anders aus...
Die WU lief am Ende auch durch und hat Punkte gebracht, nur hatte ich eben ständig diese schrägen Fehler.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw, sind ~ 550k PPD für eine 980Ti (1450MHz)und ~100k für eine 5960X (4,2 GHz) okay? Hatte aus Versehen noch 15 Threads der CPU WU zugeschrieben, ich werde das nun auf 13 reduzieren (bei 14 kriege ich keine WUs)

EDIT: Hab die CPU WU auf 13 Threads limitiert und siehe da, 650k GPU und 90k CPU


----------



## Nono15 (24. September 2018)

ebastler schrieb:


> Hat das schonmal jemand gesehen? Die 980Ti ist 30MHz unter stabilem Takt, und Fehler wegen OC sehen auch eigentlich anders aus...
> Die WU lief am Ende auch durch und hat Punkte gebracht, nur hatte ich eben ständig diese schrägen Fehler.


Hi,

diesen Fehler hab ich schon seit etlichen Wochen, und zwar unabhängig von System und Grafikkarte, und auch nur bei bestimmten WU´s.
Im FAH-Viewer sieht so eine WU auch normal aus - vermutlich ein WU-Programmier-Fehler von Stanford.

Hauptsache, die WU läuft fehlerfrei durch und kann von Stanford nach dem Falten benutzt werden (und es gibt Punkte für uns)


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. September 2018)

ebastler schrieb:


> Hab die CPU WU auf 13 Threads limitiert und siehe da, 650k GPU und 90k CPU


Ändere die CPU auf 12 Threads > 13 ist ne Primzahl und es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit bis die CPU ohne WU dasteht.


Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## JayTea (24. September 2018)

GeForce RTX uebertakten: Turing skaliert kaum mit der Leistungsaufnahme - ComputerBase


----------



## arcDaniel (24. September 2018)

JayTea schrieb:


> GeForce RTX uebertakten: Turing skaliert kaum mit der Leistungsaufnahme - ComputerBase



Artikel gelesen und selten so einen Müll auf CB gelesen. Die Infos mögen zwar nicht ganz falsch sein, aber es wirkt eher: ach Heute hatten wir noch nichts mit Turing...

Habe CB ernster eingeschätzt.

Edit: HWLuxx haben jetzt fast geleichen Clickbait Artikel

Edit2: PCGH macht auch mit. Fraglich wie reprensativ die Leistungsmessung bei nur einem einzigen Benchmark ist

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Olstyle (24. September 2018)

GTX1080 ist da. Da ich gerade nicht zum Umbau kommen wird sie wohl erst mal unter Luft eingefahren. Muss nur aufpassen dass ich im großen Rechner nicht aus Versehen beide GPUs+CPU falten lasse. Das dürfte für das Seasonic G-550 eng werden.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. September 2018)

Das schafft einiges, es wird eh vorher so laut, dass du es selbst merkst, wenn es zu viel wird.
Die 1080 sollte mit reduziertem PT aber immer noch gut was schaufeln


----------



## Olstyle (24. September 2018)

Turbo ist gezündet . Hab jetzt die 1080  (im Temp-Limit da Referenzkarte) und auch die 7970(schnarcht unter Wasser und wundert sich was da für Abwärme vom zweiten Slot kommt) aktiv. Letztere aber eigentlich nur aus Neugier ob das überhaupt gleichzeitig geht, mach ich wohl nach der ersten WU direkt wieder aus.


----------



## Lubi7 (24. September 2018)

*@Olstyle*

mit 550w kannst beide übertakten und es würde reichen. Ich nutze für meine neue gebrauchte GTX1080 (und I7-4770k) noch das BeQuiet pure power mit 350W. 
Den normalerweise sollte das System eh nur 250W ziehen und mit undervolten der GTX 1080 auf 0,9Volt bei 1847MHz sollte es nicht über 200W gehen.
Leider kann ich mein Messgerät nicht finden um das zu übeprüfen.

heute wird aber auf BeQuiet 10 500Watt umgerüstet

*@Chris-W201-Fan*

bedanke mich übrigens eschon vorraus für die bildhübsche Anleitung um mehrere PC von einem zu beobachten  . In anderen PCkommt nämlich die GTX1070 und in den dritte die GTX1060


----------



## Falco (24. September 2018)

Ich habe eine 1080gtx bei 0.9V und fast 1900Mhz mit einem Xeon e3 1230 und das System verbraucht um die 190Watt.


----------



## Hasestab (24. September 2018)

Meine 1080ti 2138Mhz und die Fopasa 980 ziehen Immo @ Max Oc 480 W aus der Dose. Bringen auch knapp 1.7Mio . Normal sind es 370Watt mit Pt50%.
Die 1080ti bekommt die letzten Tage fast nur kleine Wu,s.


----------



## ebastler (24. September 2018)

Bei mir läuft es heute schon den ganzen Tag hervorragend mit 13 Threads, während ich mit 14 letztes Mal keine WUs bekommen habe... Sicher, dass das Problem von Primzahlen noch besteht?

Ach, meine 980Ti ist auf keinem der beiden "Compute" Dingern im Task Manager auf 100%, während die CPU dies sehr wohl ist. heißt das, die GPU bräuchte noch einen Thread mehr? Das wären dann schon 4 Threads nur für die 980Ti 

EDIT: Hab dem CPU Worker mal nur mehr 10 Threads gegeben - Immer noch 100% CPU Load laut TM, 93-94% Compute0 und gleich viele PPD auf dem GPU Slot. 3 Threads reichen der Karte wohl doch.


----------



## Olstyle (24. September 2018)

Lubi7 schrieb:


> *@Olstyle*
> mit 550w kannst beide übertakten und es würde reichen.


Die Plattform ist X79 mit Sandy-E und keine von beiden Karten ist mit UV versehen. Soo locker reicht das dann auch wieder nicht bei grob 180W(GTX)+250W(HD)+100W(Sandy bei der GTX Versorgung). Aber der PC lebt noch  .


----------



## ebastler (24. September 2018)

Ähm, ja, die 3mio PPD wären zwar nett, aber ich fürchte mal, die werden nicht stimmen 
Es pendelt sich grade wieder auf die ~700k ein.


----------



## c00LsPoT (24. September 2018)

Schade, dass diesmal ein paar Extremfalter fehlen. Was war eigentlich der höchste Wert, den wir je in einer Faltwoche hatten? Hab irgendwie 135 Millionen im Kopf...


----------



## cubanrice987 (25. September 2018)

ebastler schrieb:


> Bei mir läuft es heute schon den ganzen Tag hervorragend mit 13 Threads, während ich mit 14 letztes Mal keine WUs bekommen habe... Sicher, dass das Problem von Primzahlen noch besteht?



Also i5 und i3 haben bei mir auch immer mit 3 Threads gefaltet, ich meine 3 ist auch ne Primzahl...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. September 2018)

cubanrice987 schrieb:


> Also i5 und i3 haben bei mir auch immer mit 3 Threads gefaltet, ich meine 3 ist auch ne Primzahl...


3 und 5 sind eine Ausnahme in dieser Regel.


----------



## Falco (25. September 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dieser PC wäre jetzt geil 

Da macht jemand über 15m Ppd's.

Folding Forum • View topic - Tesla V100-SXM2-16GB

Haste aber Unterhaltskosten wie bei einem Ferrari


----------



## arcDaniel (25. September 2018)

So RTX ist eingebaut, leider steht die Device ID noch nicht in der GPU.txt, respektiv die falsche.

Ich hatte eine im FAH Forum gepostet, welche vom EVGA Forum kam, scheinbat war es aber die Falsche oder es gibt mehrere. Ich habe jetzt meine selbst ermittelte gepostet und hoffe Bruce ist schnell 

Dafür läuft jetzt mal der OC Scanner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. September 2018)

Jetzt brauch ich mal kurz Hilfe :

Jedes mal wenn ich den SMP-Client starten will (Schützenhilfe für die Passkey-Aktivierung in einer VM) und der Xeon eine a7-WU bekommt, erscheint diese Fehlermeldung:


> 16:06:52:WU00:FS00:FahCore 0xa7 started
> \x1b[93m16:06:53:WARNING:WU00:FS00:FahCore returned: FAILED_2 (1 = 0x1)\x1b[0m
> \x1b[93m16:06:53:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Too many errors, failing\x1b[0m


Den a7-Core hab ich schon zwei mal gelöscht dass er ihn neu herunterläd aber ohne Erfolg. 

a4-WUs laufen problemlos durch.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. September 2018)

macht dir da ggf. die execute disable bit funktion einen strich durch die rechnung, wiel es in ner VM rennt?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. September 2018)

Ich hab an dieser VM nix verändert und am letzten Faltevent lief es problemlos.


----------



## arcDaniel (25. September 2018)

Hier eine kleine Kostprobe 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. September 2018)

Autsch, da brauchen wir noch n paar im Team.


----------



## -FairyTail- (25. September 2018)

@arcDaniel 

Boah, ich habs geahnt. ^^ Da lag ich gar nicht so falsch mit meiner Schätzung. X) Deine neue Karte schaft mühelos mehr PPD als zwei Vega's. Leider ist mir das noch zu teuer aber trotzdem krass. Ehmmmm in mein Zweitrechner wäre noch Platz.... ich muss stark sein... XD 

Verdammt, das bringt mich auf dumme Gedanken. 

Danke für den Screenshot

edit: krass wie schnell die TPF ist. O.O Knapp über eine Min für 1%. Das ist richtig stark!!! Ich brauche dafür ~ mehr als 2 min für ein 1%. Echt verdammt stark!


----------



## Stefan84 (25. September 2018)

Jetzt kommt mir meine 1080Ti irgendwie langsam vor


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. September 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Hier eine kleine Kostprobe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mich würde interessieren was eine übertakte 1080 Ti bei der P11718 erfaltet und was diese für eine TPF hat (Holdies Tabelle hat leider keinen Eintrag drin ).


----------



## arcDaniel (26. September 2018)

So erste Erkenntnisse zur 2080ti und dem Falten:

-Ich habe im Moment kein richtig funktionierendes Tool um GPU Takt u.s.w. einzustellen. Schein aber eher ein Windowsporoblem zu sein (.net 3.5)
-Sie taktet durchgehen mit 1920mhz
-extremes Spulenfiepen, ABER nur beim Falten, bei keinem der schnell druchgeführten 3D-Grafik-Benches war ein Fiepen zu hören. Dieses verhalten hatte ich aber bereits bei früheren Nvidia Karten
-Die Spannung liegt bei 1,06V und das PT von 100% wird beim Falten nicht erreicht
-Gesamtverbrauch von meinem System ist im Moment so etwa 300W aus der Steckdose.
-Windows scheint weit aus weniger vom Falten beeinflusst zu werden als bei Maxwell oder Pascal. Async?

-mein Screenshot war mit eine Beta-WU, schaue um noch "normale" WUs zu ermitteln. Werde mir eine Kleine Liste machen und diese dann posten für die Tebelle
-Temperatur max 48°C, was ich lustig finde, da meine Vega64 sogar mit reduziertem PT und Takt, rund 100Watt weniger verbraucht hat und trotzdem eine ähnliche Temperatur erreichte (Hotspot Temp)

Ach ja die PPD 
Max hatte ich bis dato etwas über 2,2Mio PPD und das schlechteste was ich bis jetzt beobachten konnte waren etwas über 1,7Mio PPD. Meistens sehe ich aber rund 2Mio PPD.

Ich experimentiere wegen der Faltwoche jetzt nicht zuviel, aber mr scheint es, dass noch einiges Optimiert werden muss. Bis jetzt bin ich aber extrem zufrieden.


----------



## Bumblebee (26. September 2018)

@arcDaniel - das ist eine echt Hausnummer 
Ist das eine FE??


----------



## arcDaniel (26. September 2018)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> @arcDaniel - das ist eine echt Hausnummer
> Ist das eine FE??



Jein, es ist eine EVGA 2080ti XC Ultra, diese nutzt das Referenz PCB und ist mit 15mhz minimal höher getaktet als die FE. Das PT ist ebenfalls gleich bei 100%. Allerdings kann man es auf 130% (also höher als bei der FE) anheben. Da ich aber im Moment kein funktionierendes Tool habe... Precision ist schrott und Afterburner macht geht nicht wegen einem Visual C++ Problem, welches wiederum durch ein .Net 3.5 Problem ausgelöst wird. Ich habe wirklich alles versucht, meine Windows Installation schein nicht mehr zu retten zu sein  

Mit der Neuinstallation warte ich aber bis die Faltwoche beendet ist.


----------



## sonntagskind (26. September 2018)

Knapp über 200.000 Punkte mit ner 2080Ti....is ja weni....huch, da is ja noch ne Stelle 
Die scheint wirklich ganz gut abzugehen! Schon krass!

@A.Meier-PS3 : Welche PPD eine 1080TI@2050Mhz bei der WU macht, kann ich dir nicht sagen, aber im Schnitt macht sie jetzt 1,3Mio (mal bissl weniger, mal bissl mehr).
Seit dem Treiberupdate 411.63 konnte ich signifikante Verbesserungen beim Falten feststellen. (Angaben sind circa-Werte: +100.000PPD auf der 1080Ti-OC, +40.000PPD auf ner 1060er-OC)
Kann den Treiber nur jedem ans Herz legen.

EDIT: Momentan bei ner 11728-WU sind es 1.376.000 PPD


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. September 2018)

@sonntagskind:
Nur ein Durchschnittswert nutz mir nix.

Ich will TPF des gleichen Projekts vergleichen weil nur dass ein effektiver Leistungsvergleich ist > Nur stumpf PPD zu vergleichen ist in meinen Augen eine Alibiübung weil der Bonus das Bild komplett verfälscht.

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## arcDaniel (26. September 2018)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @sonntagskind:
> Nur ein Durchschnittswert nutz mir nix.
> 
> Ich will TPF des gleichen Projekts vergleichen weil nur dass ein effektiver Leistungsvergleich ist > Nur stumpf PPD zu vergleichen ist in meinen Augen eine Alibiübung weil der Bonus das Bild komplett verfälscht.
> ...



Was macht den unterschied?

Wenn ich das richteg verstehe ist die TPF ganz ohne Bonus, sprich vergleicht man nur die TPF kann man errechnen um wieviel % eine GPU wirklich besser ist. Habe ich das richtig verstanden?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. September 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richteg verstehe ist die TPF ganz ohne Bonus, sprich vergleicht man nur die TPF kann man errechnen um wieviel % eine GPU wirklich besser ist. Habe ich das richtig verstanden?


Genau

Das Problem mit dem Bonus ist daß dieser überproportional anzieht und so das Bild komplett verfälscht oder glaubst du dass die 2080 Ti 70% schneller als die 1080 Ti beim falten ist was uns die PPD glauben lassen wollen?



Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bumblebee (26. September 2018)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Genau
> 
> Das Problem mit dem Bonus ist daß dieser überproportional anzieht und so das Bild komplett verfälscht oder glaubst du wirklich dass die 2080 Ti 70% schneller als die 1080 Ti beim falten ist?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk



Aber natürlich glauben wir das  (TRÄUM)


----------



## sonntagskind (26. September 2018)

Ich halt mal die Augen offen, wenn eine 11718-WU vorbeifliegt, welche Zeit anliegt.


----------



## brooker (26. September 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Was macht den unterschied?
> 
> Wenn ich das richteg verstehe ist die TPF ganz ohne Bonus, sprich vergleicht man nur die TPF kann man errechnen um wieviel % eine GPU wirklich besser ist. Habe ich das richtig verstanden?



... bitte die Erkenntnisse mit in Holdies PPD-Liste einfließen lassen. Danke.


----------



## arcDaniel (26. September 2018)

Ja mach ich, bis ich in das Listen Thema poste, sammle ich aber noch ein paar Wert

Takt GPU    // WU        // Verbrauch //    PPD        // TPF
1920mhz        // 11711        // 303Watt //        1858261 //        1min06
1920mhz        // 11726        // 326Watt        // 2095649        // 51sec
1920mhz        // 11715        // 291Watt        // 1551399        // 58sec

Im Moment konnte ich keine so gross 2,2Mio PPD WU mehr sehen :-/ 

Kann man hier im Forum keine Tabelle übersichtlicher posten?


----------



## sonntagskind (26. September 2018)

Sonst einfach direkt da rein? 

Daten Folding Performance PCGH Team 70335 - Google Tabellen

Gut, die Leistungsaufnahme fehlt da, aber die könntest du ja ausserhalb der Tabelle mit einpflegen.

EDIT:

Wie der Zufall es will, habe ich hier gerade eine 11715:

1080Ti@2050Mhz/5500Mhz  --> 1123347 // 1min12s

Wäre bei dieser WU der Faktor 1,24 (2080Ti zu 1080Ti ) Ich denke, so über alle WUs hinweg wird es sich wie bei den Spielen auch bei 30-40% einpegeln. Also kein "Falt-Architekturwunder" leider. Wäre schön, wenn die RT und Tensorkerne noch mitbenutzt werden würden  

EDIT2: Ist jetzt nochmal auf 1min11 runter, aber das machts jetzt ja auch nicht soooo viel besser.


----------



## ebastler (26. September 2018)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Mich würde interessieren was eine übertakte 1080 Ti bei der P11718 erfaltet und was diese für eine TPF hat (Holdies Tabelle hat leider keinen Eintrag drin ).



Ich habe gerade eine 11718 auf meiner 980Ti erwischt. Bei 1450 MHz hab ich eine TPF con 2min19s.


----------



## Falco (26. September 2018)

Bei einer 1080GTX:

1998MHz GPU / Project 11718 / 1 min 57 sec / 822000 PPD / 230W


----------



## binär-11110110111 (26. September 2018)

Mir sind 2 WUs nicht berechnet worden, siehe 24.09.2018  HansMartin1975 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats 

Die Kiste lief (läuft) fehlerfrei 24/7 !


----------



## arcDaniel (26. September 2018)

So ein paar kleine neuen Erkenntnisse; Mit Afterburner und dem OC Scanner kann man perfekt eine optimale Taktkurve erstellen lassen und danch mit dem PT, die Karte einfach mit dem Verbrauch falten lassen wie man es gerade mag.

Mit der neuen Taktkurve und 70% PT bekomme ich den gleichen Takt wie Stock und die Faltleistung bleibt erhalten, allerdings sinkt der Verbrauch vom PC um gute 70Watt (bei der aktuellen WU P11728).

Ich weiss wegen Bonus und so, aber mit den PPD kann man es halt besser zusammenfassen, weil jede WU ganz unterschiedliche TPF haben können.
Aber die RTX2080ti faltet so die dreifache PPD wie ich meine Vega laufen lies, bei nur 25% Mehrverbrauch.


----------



## JayTea (26. September 2018)

Tragt die ganzen Daten der WU doch bitte in das PPD-Formular ein, damit Holdie sie in die Tabelle übernehmen kann. Ein paar frische Projekte tuen der Tabelle wirklich gut!  

@Hans Martin: komisch... :/
Ich sehe in deiner Statistik (hourly) aber auch kein Loch?!


----------



## bastian123f (26. September 2018)

Ich bin heute in eBay über was sehr interessantes gestolpert. Eine Xeon Phi 5110P Karte. Die gibts ja auch noch. Nur Schade, dass diese anscheinend von FaH nicht unterstützt wird.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. September 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> 1920mhz        // 11715        // 291Watt        // 1551399        // 58sec





sonntagskind schrieb:


> Wie der Zufall es will, habe ich hier gerade eine 11715:
> 
> 1080Ti@2050Mhz/5500Mhz  --> 1123347 // 1min12s


So wie ich das sehe läuft es bei Taktgleichheit zumindest bei der P11715 auf 25-30% plus für die 2080 Ti raus.


----------



## JayTea (27. September 2018)

50 Mia. haben wir geknackt! Glückwunsch an alle Falter!


----------



## bastian123f (27. September 2018)

Schaut mal auf ie Punkte des letzten Tages  

112,5


----------



## Gast1659561002 (27. September 2018)

na da würde ich doch sagen, kicken wir die taiwaner mal von ihrem 10. platz! mindestens.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. September 2018)

Das wird wohl so fix nichts, denn dazu müsste diese Rechenleistung etwas länger als bis morgen da bleiben


----------



## bastian123f (27. September 2018)

Wir haben aber ordentlich aufgeholt. Im Februar schaffen wir es dann auf jeden Fall und da mache ich wieder eine verlängerte Woche mit


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. September 2018)

vorausgesetzt, die holen die nicht die Leistung wieder auf das Niveau, wie es bis vor kurzem war. Da waren ja bis vor 2 monaten Leistungswerte von etw 1,5-1,9 Mrd Punkten pro Monat drin.
Das die jetzt auf 550 Mio letzten und bisher ca. 330 Mio diesen Monat gefallen sind muss ja kein Dauerzustand sein.
Da wäre ich also noch vorsichtig.


----------



## Bumblebee (27. September 2018)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> vorausgesetzt, die holen die nicht die Leistung wieder auf das Niveau, wie es bis vor kurzem war. Da waren ja bis vor 2 monaten Leistungswerte von etw 1,5-1,9 Mrd Punkten pro Monat drin.
> Das die jetzt auf 550 Mio letzten und bisher ca. 330 Mio diesen Monat gefallen sind muss ja kein Dauerzustand sein.
> Da wäre ich also noch vorsichtig.



Ich gebe dir da recht
Aber seien wir ehrlich - die gucken schon nervös über ihre Schulter


----------



## binär-11110110111 (27. September 2018)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ich gebe dir da recht
> Aber seien wir ehrlich - die gucken schon nervös über ihre Schulter



...und machen dennoch bei der Aktion nicht mit, das wundert mich. Viele andere Teams scheinen auch keine Aktionstage zu haben, andere Teams zerbröseln langsam ...  Team Hewlett Packard (Platz 47) z.B. hat nur noch EINEN aktiven Falter.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. September 2018)

Ich möchte behaupten, dass die Taiwaner nach dem Taifun deutlich andere Probleme haben, was ne Faltwoche. 
Ob es ggf. auch noch Probleme mit Gesetzen gegen CryptoMining gibt, kann ich nicht sagen, aber auch dazu kam mir mal was zu Ohren.


----------



## Zocker85 (27. September 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> So ein paar kleine neuen Erkenntnisse; Mit Afterburner und dem OC Scanner kann man perfekt eine optimale Taktkurve erstellen lassen und danch mit dem PT, die Karte einfach mit dem Verbrauch falten lassen wie man es gerade mag.
> 
> Mit der neuen Taktkurve und 70% PT bekomme ich den gleichen Takt wie Stock und die Faltleistung bleibt erhalten, allerdings sinkt der Verbrauch vom PC um gute 70Watt (bei der aktuellen WU P11728).
> 
> ...



Glückwunsch zu deiner Karte.
Wie biste rangekommen?
D.h. du fastest ca. 1.8 mio ppd bei 180watt grakaverbrauch?

1080 ti schafft 1.2 mio bei 250watt oder?


----------



## arcDaniel (27. September 2018)

Zocker85 schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zu deiner Karte.
> Wie biste rangekommen?
> D.h. du fastest ca. 1.8 mio ppd bei 180watt grakaverbrauch?
> 
> 1080 ti schafft 1.2 mio bei 250watt oder?



Direkt bei EVGA.

Also rechne ich nur die GPU, ja dann kommt das hin also so etwa 2mio bei 180W, gesamtverbrauch liegt da zwischen 250-260W. Mit der Vega hatte ich einen Gesamtverbrauch von 200-210W, wenn diese auf absoluter Sparflamme lief und das wunden dann immer so 600ppd.

Im Moment habe ich eine P11719, welche ich mit OC laufen habe, da habe ich einen Verbrauch von 346W an der Steckdose, TPF liegt bei 52sec. was eine PPD von 2.277.430  macht.

Was ich aber sagen muss, sie lässt sich schnell von kleinerem Gedaddel am PC schnell stören, eine Erhöhung der TPF wird schnell sichtbar.

Auch üblich ist der Verbrauch von Gesamt - GPU grösser als dies bei der AMD der Fall war, da hier ja wieder die CPU auch etwas mitackern muss.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. September 2018)

Heute Abend werd ich das letzt mal Gratsen > mach nochmals ein paar Tage Motorradurlaub bevor der Winter kommt. 

Werde nachhher natürlich das Gratsen nachholen.


----------



## Schussmann (28. September 2018)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Heute Abend werd ich das letzt mal Gratsen > mach nochmals ein paar Tage Motorradurlaub bevor der Winter kommt.
> 
> Werde nachhher natürlich das Gratsen nachholen.



nun denne sehr viel Spass bei


----------



## KillercornyX (28. September 2018)

```
20:18:01:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
20:18:01:  <slot id='0' type='GPU'/>
20:18:01:</config>
20:18:01:Connecting to assign1.foldingathome.org:8080
20:18:01:Updated GPUs.txt
20:18:01:Read GPUs.txt
20:18:01:Trying to access database...
20:18:01:Successfully acquired database lock
20:18:01:Enabled folding slot 00: PAUSED gpu:0:GP104 [GeForce GTX 1080] 8873 (by user)
20:18:02:Set client configured
20:18:47:FS00:Unpaused
20:18:48:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 65.254.110.245:8080
20:18:48:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 65.254.110.245:8080
20:18:49:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '65.254.110.245:8080': No WUs available for this configuration
20:18:49:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 18.218.241.186:80
20:18:50:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '18.218.241.186:80': No WUs available for this configuration
20:18:50:ERROR:WU00:FS00:Exception: Could not get an assignment
20:18:50:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 65.254.110.245:8080
20:18:51:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '65.254.110.245:8080': No WUs available for this configuration
20:18:51:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 18.218.241.186:80
20:18:51:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '18.218.241.186:80': No WUs available for this configuration
20:18:51:ERROR:WU00:FS00:Exception: Could not get an assignment
```

Habt ihr alles leer-gefoldet oder warum bekomm ich keine WUs mehr? Jetzt grad auf Win10 mit 7.5.1er Client unterwegs. GPU ist ne GTX1080.


----------



## Bumblebee (29. September 2018)

Hier ist (noch) alles gut - bin aber noch mit dem 7.4.4 unterwegs


----------



## Schussmann (29. September 2018)

also ich hab auch keine Probleme.
WU kommen normal rein und Punkte auch wie immer.
Client ist 7.5.1 und Treiber 411.70


----------



## arcDaniel (29. September 2018)

So ich glaube, hätte ich eine CPU mit besserer Single IPC, könnte meine RTX mehr falten. Ich habe im Moment eine WU P11708, welche zwar 2mio PPD bringt, die GPU aber nur zu 83% Ausgelastet ist, während ein CPU Thread auf 100% läuft.

Mein Ryzen 7 läuft auf allen Kernen mit 3,8ghz. 4ghz Packt er zwar, allerdings ist dann eine sehr hohe Spannung nötig, welche ich nicht für den Alltag nutzen möchte.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. September 2018)

Wie wäre es mal mit nem 2700x


----------



## cubanrice987 (29. September 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> So ich glaube, hätte ich eine CPU mit besserer Single IPC, könnte meine RTX mehr falten. Ich habe im Moment eine WU P11708, welche zwar 2mio PPD bringt, die GPU aber nur zu 83% Ausgelastet ist, während ein CPU Thread auf 100% läuft.
> 
> Mein Ryzen 7 läuft auf allen Kernen mit 3,8ghz. 4ghz Packt er zwar, allerdings ist dann eine sehr hohe Spannung nötig, welche ich nicht für den Alltag nutzen möchte.



Ist es beim Hero evtl möglich nur die höchste Turbostufe hoch zu setzten, dann sollte er doch nur dann sehr hoch takten wenn Last auf nur einem Kern anliegt. Vielleicht könnte man in der Richtung was machen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. September 2018)

Denke, das müsste mit dem Ryzen Master gehen.


----------



## arcDaniel (29. September 2018)

Ein 2700X? Nein, da bin ich zu sehr zufrieden mit meinem 1700, hier sehe ich keinen Bedarf.

Zu den Turbo Stufen, hier mal eine Erklärung. Ein Kern X braucht eine Spannung Y um einen gewissen Takt zu packen. Es mag einen Unterschied in der Spannung geben ob nun 1 Kern oder 8 Kerne mit 4ghz laufen. Was hier Stabil ist, ist sehr schwierig herauszufinden das Turbo nicht immer auf dem gleichen Kern taktet. So könnte Kern1 sich mit 1,35V zufrieden geben, Kern7 aber schon 1,45benötigen. Liegt eine Spannung 1,45V an, ist es auch egal ob nun 1 Kern oder 8 Kerne auf 4ghz takten, da die Spannung für jeden Kern gleich ist. 

Wo es definitiv einen Unterschied macht, ist die Temperatur und diese ist mein kleinstes Problem.

Weiter glaube ich nicht, dass etwa 5% mehr Takt es fertig bringen, genug zu leisten, damit die GPU auf einmal 100% Ausgelastet wird, wenn es im Moment etwas über 80% sind.


----------



## Rallyesport (30. September 2018)

*AW: Folden mit einer APU?*

Moin Moin,
Wie kann ich nachträglich im Client Autostart aktivieren?

*Deine Frage ist hier besser aufgehoben und hat bessere Chancen beantwortet zu werden
Gruss vom MOD*


----------



## Lubi7 (30. September 2018)

Bei mir zeigt der MSI Afterburner auch nur eine Auslastung meiner GTX1080 von 88% und dabei sind alle Kerne meines i7-4770k  laut Taskmaneger relativ gleichmäsig zwischen 10 bis 50% ausgelastet bei max 3,75Ghz


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. September 2018)

Der Taskmanager ist ne schlechte Lösung bei modernen Prozessoren, die Threads wechseln zu schnell die Kerne.
Trotzdem, das ist rel. normal, und kein Grund zur Besorgnis, die Auslastung ist selten über 95% beim falten.


----------



## arcDaniel (30. September 2018)

Also egal ich ich jetzt mit dem PT die RTX runter regle, die Auslastung bleibt auf der CPU gleich und auch auf der GPU. Allerdings steigt bei höherem GPU Takt dennoch die Leistung beim Falten. Das Verhalten ist schon etwas merkwürdig.
Ich werde die CPU vorrübergehen mal auf 4ghz laufen lassen, nur interesse halber.

Was ich aber lustig finde ist, dass wenn ich die RTX auf nur 38% PT stelle (mögliches minimum), bekomme ich noch immer eine PPD von etwas üBer 1,1Mio bei einem Gesamtverbrauch von +/- 150-160W. Sprich gut 50W weniger als mit einer gedrosselten Vega und dennoch fast das doppelte an PPD.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (30. September 2018)

Ein *FETTES GRATS* an unsere Oberbiene zu seinen *20 Milliarden Punkten !!!

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (30. September 2018)

Vielen Dank *binär-11110110111*

Ich hatte mich gefragt ob - ohne unseren "Ober-Gratser" - es jemand merkt 
Du *hast* es gemerkt


----------



## Schussmann (30. September 2018)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Ein *FETTES GRATS* an unsere Oberbiene zu seinen *20 Milliarden Punkten !!!
> 
> *
> 
> ...



auch von mir ein riesen GZ.

20 mia sind ne Hausnummer ^^


----------



## micindustries (30. September 2018)

Schließe mich den gratzern mit Freuden an, 20 Mia sind echt krass 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. September 2018)

Auch von mir vollen Respekt und Gratulation zu 20Mrd.


----------



## Stefan84 (30. September 2018)

da kann man einfach nur sprachlos sein... Meinen Glückwunsch und fetten Respekt zu *20 Millarden*!


----------



## arcDaniel (30. September 2018)

Auch von mir die grössten Grats !!!

Wann kommt deine Turing?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. September 2018)

Da ich heute weg fahre und morgen ne Dienstreise habe, bis Dienstag Abend, werde ich die Falter wohl so lange pausieren, ist mir zu Riskant, die komplett unbeaufsichtigt zu haben.


----------



## blaubär (30. September 2018)

Ja, Respekt für die 20 Mrd. Punkte und deinen fleißigen Einsatz auch von mir!


----------



## Nono15 (30. September 2018)

auch von mir mega glückwünsche  wahnsinn


----------



## Bumblebee (30. September 2018)

Zuerst einmal Danke an die vielen Gratser

Und dann...



arcDaniel schrieb:


> Auch von mir die grössten Grats !!!
> 
> Wann kommt deine Turing?



Läuft schon - erste Resultate morgen


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Oktober 2018)

Also, wie "angedroht" hier ein paar "Impressionen"

Bei der Karte handelt es sich um eine...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe - ausser dem hochsetzen von Power- bzw. Temp-Limit noch keine Turing... erm. Tuning-Massnahmen unternommen.

Was dabei herausgekommen ist - hier im Klartext; ein paar Bilder dazu angefügt.

Eine 11710 läuft mit einer TPF von 1 min. 34 sec - dadurch PPD 1'253'095 // GPU-Core läuft durchgehend auf 1860 MHz bei 85% Auslastung / Speicher auf 1700 MHz / Max. tem. 69°
Eine 11720 läuft mit einer TPF von 0 min. 39 sec - dadurch PPD 1'383'548 // GPU-Core läuft durchgehend auf 1860 MHz bei 87% Auslastung / Speicher auf 1700 MHz / Max. tem. 75°
Eine 11726 läuft mit einer TPF von 1 min. 06 sec - dadurch PPD 1'420'320 // GPU-Core läuft durchgehend auf 1860 MHz bei 89% Auslastung / Speicher auf 1700 MHz / Max. tem. 75°




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stefan84 (1. Oktober 2018)

So, bei mir läuft jetzt erstmal die letzte WU, danach gönne ich meinem Knecht wieder eine verdiente Pause 
Es war mir eine Ehre knapp 10 Mio Punkte zur Faltaktion beitragen zu können


----------



## Schussmann (1. Oktober 2018)

@Bumblebee

also ich glaub die Angesprochenen fehlenden ca. 10 % zur vollen Auslastung kommen sicher noch wenn der Grafiktreiber verbessert oder Stanford noch etwas nachjustiert.
Ich habe seit der Faltaktion bemerkt das meine Aorus 1060 sehr viele WU mit ca. 410 k PPD erledigt. Der Treiber ist dabei der aktuelle 411.70
Wer auch immer etwas verändert hat.


----------



## hbf878 (1. Oktober 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Extended Folding@Home Team Statistics
: PC Games Hardware
Schade, dass es diesmal nicht zum neuen Tagesrekord gereicht hat. Bin leider nicht mehr dabei mangels potenter Hardware, aber schaue trotzdem immer wieder gerne mal rein


----------



## Rallyesport (2. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Folden mit einer APU?*

Einwandfrei Danke 

Mal was anderes, wie schafft ihr eigentlich so hohe Faltleistungen zu erzielen?
Ich kann ja meine PPD mit denen von anderen mit der gleichen Grafikkartenart vergleichen und da sind die Werte aus der Lsite ca 25% höher als meine.

Gut die GTX 1050 läuft unoptimiert in meinem System, aber meine Vega läuft quasi am vertretbaren Limit für 24/7 und das unter Wasser, ich könnte wohl noch etwas Leistung rausholen, das würde dann aber nicht mehr in Relation stehen zum Verbrauch. 
Von daher modifiziert ihr da irgendetwas bestimmtes um hohe Faltleistungen mit den Karten zu erbringen?

*Verschoben weil hier richtig gut aufgehoben
Der freundliche MOD*


----------



## Stefan84 (2. Oktober 2018)

Also zumindest für meine GTX 1080Ti kann ich sagen das ich bei einigem OC, vollem Powertarget und maximaler Core-Voltage (im Afterburner) sowie fixierten 100% Lüfterdrehzahl knapp über 2 GHz Core komme. Daraus resultieren ~1,25 Mio PPD. 
Karte lief bei dem Screenshot gerade nicht auf Hochtouren, deswegen ist der Takt "nur" bei rund 1,5 GHz


----------



## JayTea (2. Oktober 2018)

Die unterschiedlichen Projekte schwanken ja auch mehr oder weniger deutlich was die PPD-Ausbeute angeht. Und da die Projekte auch immer wieder wechseln kann es sein, dass momentan eher welche rausgegeben werden, die tendenziell weniger PPD erzielen.

Am besten ist es also, Projekte mit identischer Nummer (+ Treiberversion und Takt) zu vergleichen.


----------



## Stefan84 (2. Oktober 2018)

Genau so ist es 
Das zum Beispiel ist jetzt eine aktuelle WU mit dem 411.70er Treiber.


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Oktober 2018)

Stefan84 schrieb:


> Also zumindest für meine GTX 1080Ti kann ich sagen das ich bei einigem OC, vollem Powertarget und maximaler Core-Voltage (im Afterburner) sowie fixierten 100% Lüfterdrehzahl knapp über 2 GHz Core komme. Daraus resultieren ~1,25 Mio PPD.



Also da muss ich auch noch meine 2 **werfen sie eine Münze ihrer Wahl ein** dazu geben:
*Ja*, *jede* meiner (unzähligen ) GTX 1080 Ti macht - im Optimum - ca. 1.25 Mio PPD
*Nein, keine *meiner GTX 1080 Ti läuft über der (Default-)Core-Voltage // nur Temp-. und Powerlimit sind maximiert; und natürlich Core-Clock und Memory-Clock (individuell) erhöht
Auch die Lüfter laufen auf AUTO


----------



## Stefan84 (2. Oktober 2018)

Bei dir ist das ja auch was anderes  Deine laufen ja monatelang 24/7.
Meine dürfen sich jetzt nach den 3 Wochen wieder erholen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. Oktober 2018)

Naja, meine Karten liefen auch schon 4-8 Wochen im Dauereinsatz, so ist es nicht.


----------



## arcDaniel (4. Oktober 2018)

Jetzt wo die Faltwoche rüber ist, trete ich auch etwas kürzer. Ich lasse meine 2080ti nur noch mit 50% PT falten. 

Es begeistert mich aber, dass ich hier noch immer eine PPD von 1,6Mio habe, bei einem Stromverbrauch aus der Steckdose von nur 200W.


----------



## brooker (4. Oktober 2018)

hbf878 schrieb:


> Schade, dass es diesmal nicht zum neuen Tagesrekord gereicht hat. Bin leider nicht mehr dabei mangels potenter Hardware, aber schaue trotzdem immer wieder gerne mal rein



Hardware sollte nicht das Thema sein: ich habe in meinem FoPaSa-Park alles für Willige


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. Oktober 2018)

reicht dass denn für weitere 25 Mio Punkte am Tag? Die haben doch am ende zu "Allzeitrekord" gefehlt, wenn ich richtig liege.


----------



## brooker (4. Oktober 2018)

... das leider nicht. Ich hoffe, dass ich bald das Geld für neue GPUs in RTX tauschen kann. Aber noch sind die sehr teuer, wie ich finde. Und, ich benötige halt neue FoPaSa-Leute, welche mit den neuen Karten folden möchten 

Bei Interesse, bitte PN.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. Oktober 2018)

Bei mir leider nicht so, wie es sinnig wäre. Höchstens zu Faltwochen, wenn noch keiner dran ist.

Lass uns im Dez. noch mal reden, ich wollte ne Thread-Interne Faltwoche über Weihnachten anstoßen


----------



## brooker (4. Oktober 2018)

@BB: kannst Du einen Zuwachs beim 411.70 für 9xx und 10xx sowie 20xx bestätigen?


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Oktober 2018)

Nein, kann ich (noch) nicht
Bisher sah es so aus, dass der 411.70 (bei zwei 1070Ti) keine Steigerung gebracht hat.
Ich bin aber dabei "breiter" zu testen


----------



## Schussmann (4. Oktober 2018)

@all

Achtung:

hab eben das Update 1809 für Win10 durchgeführt und seit dem wird die 2. Graka nicht mehr erkannt > im Gerätemanager wird Fehler 43 angezeigt.
Neustarts bringen keine Abhilfe > bin  noch am am Fehler suchen.

Hat wer Update durchgeführt und wie läuft es dann.
Bitte um Rückmeldung


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. Oktober 2018)

Afaik müsste das bei mir heute Mittag aufgespielt worden sein, jedenfalls war n neustart fällig. Läuft alles


----------



## arcDaniel (4. Oktober 2018)

Neuer Treiber 416.16, bis jetzt nichts auffälliges zu berichten.

Drivers | GeForce


----------



## Schussmann (4. Oktober 2018)

Ok  Treiber für Chipsatz und Grafik neu drüber gebügelt und läuft wieder.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. Oktober 2018)

So, Ziel für Montagmorgen: Top100 im PCGH-team


----------



## Stefan84 (5. Oktober 2018)

Das schaffst du


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. Oktober 2018)

Denke auch, war ein sehr realistisches Ziel 

Danach werde ich die Falterei aber stark reduzieren müssen, der Energiebedarf ist mri dann so, wie es aktuell läuft zu hoch. Außerdem sind meine GPUs zum spielen dann nicht verfügbar, was ich gestern abend ne Stunde durch pausieren der falterei auf der 1070Ti geändert hatte 
Aber wenn dann noch ein bissel langsam weite rgefaltet wird bis zur 60 Mio, wie angekündigt, wird das wohl auch gehen


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Oktober 2018)

Wie immer - jeder so viel wie er kann und will; alles ist willkommen


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. Oktober 2018)

So, mission accomplished, oder wie das heißt 

Dann stelle ich die Falter mal auf finishing.


----------



## JayTea (12. Oktober 2018)

-180 k PPD für zwei Wochen aufgrund von urlaubsbedingter Abwesenheit!
Vielen Dank für euer Verständnis. Ich weiß ja ganz genau, dass ihr es habt!


----------



## Rallyesport (14. Oktober 2018)

Ich hab momentan ein Super Neviges Problem.
Ich bekomme nur wus mit ewig langer Laufzeit, was für sich genommen nicht schlimm währe da sie ja auch gut Punkte bringen. Jedoch habe ich nicht immer Zeit den pc acht Stunden am Stück laufen zu lassen. Wenn ich jetzt den pc aus schalte und ihn später wieder neu starte wird die wu nicht fortgesetzt sondern ne neue gestartet. Warum ist das so, ich hab so die letzten paar Tage schon drei fast fertig gerechnete wus verloren.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Oktober 2018)

@Rallyesport:
Hast du vor dem Beenden des Clienten auf Pause gedrückt?


Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rallyesport (14. Oktober 2018)

Nein, ich hab das Sys einfach ausgeschaltet, aber so habe ich das auch die ganze Zeit gemacht und es hat nie was ausgemacht. 
Aber falls du jetzt sagst ich soll erst pausieren dann ausschalten, dann mach ich das so


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. Oktober 2018)

Oder, wenn du siehst, dass die WU noch 2h braucht, auf finisch, und in der windows CMD shutdown -s -t 7500 eingeben, wobei die 7500 die Zeit in Sekunden ist, bis zum ausschalten des PC.


----------



## arcDaniel (14. Oktober 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Ich hab momentan ein Super Neviges Problem.
> Ich bekomme nur wus mit ewig langer Laufzeit, was für sich genommen nicht schlimm währe da sie ja auch gut Punkte bringen. Jedoch habe ich nicht immer Zeit den pc acht Stunden am Stück laufen zu lassen. Wenn ich jetzt den pc aus schalte und ihn später wieder neu starte wird die wu nicht fortgesetzt sondern ne neue gestartet. Warum ist das so, ich hab so die letzten paar Tage schon drei fast fertig gerechnete wus verloren.



Sag uns mal ein paar Projekt-Nummer, dass wie vielleicht mal vergleichen können. Du hast ja nicht vielleicht die Beta-Flag?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Oktober 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Nein, ich hab das Sys einfach ausgeschaltet, aber so habe ich das auch die ganze Zeit gemacht und es hat nie was ausgemacht.
> Aber falls du jetzt sagst ich soll erst pausieren dann ausschalten, dann mach ich das so


Mit anderen Worten hast du die WU ohne zu pausieren einfach abgewürgt. 
Normalerweise sollte ja einer der Checkpoints hier greifen dass du von an weiterfalten kannst, aber du hattest da wohl einfach Pech das es nicht ging.

Wenn die WU nicht zu ende falten willst/kannst, immer vorher auf Pause drücken und dann erst ausschalten.


----------



## Rallyesport (14. Oktober 2018)

Heute Mittag startete das Projekt 11726, auch ungefähr 8H Rechenzeit veranschlagt, dafür gibt es dann 52585 Punkite was aber immer weiter runter geht, ich denke es pendelt sich so bei 50000 Punkte ein, gefaltet wird momentan nur auf einer GTX 960 2GB

OKay absofort werde ich erst pausieren dann beenden.


----------



## Schussmann (14. Oktober 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Ich hab momentan ein Super Neviges Problem.
> Ich bekomme nur wus mit ewig langer Laufzeit, was für sich genommen nicht schlimm währe da sie ja auch gut Punkte bringen. Jedoch habe ich nicht immer Zeit den pc acht Stunden am Stück laufen zu lassen. Wenn ich jetzt den pc aus schalte und ihn später wieder neu starte wird die wu nicht fortgesetzt sondern ne neue gestartet. Warum ist das so, ich hab so die letzten paar Tage schon drei fast fertig gerechnete wus verloren.



ich mach es so: 

Benutze seit mehreren Monaten das Tool  SleepTimer Ultimate 2.3.2 und was soll ich sagen  einfach super.
Darfst nur nicht vergessen den Client auf Finish zu setzen und dann Tool passend Zeit eingeben.


----------



## arcDaniel (16. Oktober 2018)

Ich brauche euren Rat; um meinen Falt-Leistung zu erhöhen ohne meinen Ram zu warm werden zu lassen, wollte ich am Tag mit reduzierten PT falten und in der Nacht mit einem höheren Profil.

Mit Afterburner kann ich den Profilen ja sogar Hotkeys geben. Gibt es ein Windows Program mit dem ich bestimmen kann um, dass bei bestimmten Uhrzeiten ein Hotkey aufgeführt wird?


----------



## DOcean (16. Oktober 2018)

EventGhost könnte das vielleicht, auch wenn das vielleicht mit Kanonen und so weiter...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. Oktober 2018)

Kann man Afterburner nicht per Commandozeile mit entsprechendem Profil starten? Dann kann man per Scheduler doch bestimmt zeitgesteuert starten und beenden.


----------



## brooker (17. Oktober 2018)

... per batch das entsprechende Profil laden lassen und fertig. Bei Bedarf an Unterstützung einfach einen Fred aufmachen und mir den Link zukommen lassen. Dann kann es immer wieder gefunden werden. Die Fragestellung ist nämlich nicht neu 



arcDaniel schrieb:


> Ich brauche euren Rat; um meinen Falt-Leistung zu erhöhen ohne meinen Ram zu warm werden zu lassen, wollte ich am Tag mit reduzierten PT falten und in der Nacht mit einem höheren Profil.
> 
> Mit Afterburner kann ich den Profilen ja sogar Hotkeys geben. Gibt es ein Windows Program mit dem ich bestimmen kann um, dass bei bestimmten Uhrzeiten ein Hotkey aufgeführt wird?


----------



## arcDaniel (18. Oktober 2018)

Werde ich machen, werde mal EventGhost anschauen.

Im Moment komme ich noch nicht aus dem Staunen, dass ich bei einem Verbrauch aus der Steckdose, also nach dem ganzen Verlust am Netzteil u.s.w. unter 170W komme und dabei noch immer 1,2Mio PPD generiere.


----------



## Hasestab (18. Oktober 2018)

Pumpe nach 5 Jahren kaputt. Muss ich wohl mal ne neue bestellen.


----------



## Derber-Shit (19. Oktober 2018)

Das ist schade!
Was war es für eine?


Liebe Grüße

Derber-Shit


----------



## Hasestab (19. Oktober 2018)

Es ist ne Laing DDC t1 mit Aquacomputer Deckel. Ist mit der Zeit lauter geworden und springt nicht mehr an.
Läuft wohl schwergängig!?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. Oktober 2018)

Mal geöffnet und gereinigt?


----------



## arcDaniel (19. Oktober 2018)

Hasestab schrieb:


> Es ist ne Laing DDC t1 mit Aquacomputer Deckel. Ist mit der Zeit lauter geworden und springt nicht mehr an.
> Läuft wohl schwergängig!?



Wird sie geregelt? Hast du mit nur 12V Zuleitung versucht?

Ich hatte meine z.b. immer am Mainboard, extra Anschluss hierfür vorgesehen. Die stoppte auch manchmal, manchmal lief sie nur auf 50%..... Ich dachte auch sie wäre tot und oder echt bald. Mit einem direkten Stromanschluss vom Netzteil läuft sie, genauso wie sie sollte.


----------



## Hasestab (19. Oktober 2018)

Ja sauber gemacht und gereinigt. War aber auch nicht wirklich schmutzig.Läuft schon länger auf 12 V ohne Steuerung. Die hat vor Jahren an einigen Mainboards schon Probleme gemacht auch an meinem Formula - Z damals. 
Naja hat innerhalb von 1 Tag angefangen und lief jetzt  ja seid 1,5 Jahren fast durchgehend! 
Und hat viel durchgemacht. Vor allen bei den Ghz-Club Benchsessions. 
Ich schau sie mir am We mal an hab sie mir jetzt aber auch nochmal bestellt. Einfach gute Pumpe mit 4 Kühlern immer noch genug Druck.

Gruss Hase

Gruss


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. Oktober 2018)

Oh, die Statistik scheint wieder zu hängen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Oktober 2018)

@Hasetab:
Um ganz ehrlich zu sein:
Nach 1,5 Jahren Dauerbetrieb durch zu sein empfinde ich nicht gerade als berauschende und vorallem nicht als eine zufriedenstellende Leistung. 

Meine dienstälteste Eheim 1046 ist jetzt rund 14 Jahre alt, davon 10 Jahre 24/7 und ist auch heute noch im Dauerbetrieb:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die linke der beiden Pumpen.

Ps.:
Foto ist auch nicht mehr ganz aktuell.



Das einzige was mal war ist dass das Pumpengehäuse ein Riss hatte und ich es kleben musste.


Auch meine drei anderen Pumpen schlagen diese 1,5 Jahre mehr als deutlich.


----------



## Hasestab (19. Oktober 2018)

Ich hab sie schon 5 Jahren. Die letzten 1,5Jahre Dauerbetrieb.
Meine Eheim war mit 2Cpu und 1 Gpukühler überfordert. Die Laing packt noch ne Gpu mehr!
Aber hast recht 5Jahre sind nix.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Oktober 2018)

Das die Eheim 1046 nicht die Stärkste ist, ist ja bekannt > darum hab ich zwei hintereinander (eine war zu schwach) und die Zweite lag eh rum und konnte mir so den Neukauf sparen. 

Alternativ gibt es ja von Eheim noch stärkere Pumpen oder auf der Eheim-bassierende Pumpen wie zum Beispiel die Aquastream.


----------



## Rallyesport (20. Oktober 2018)

Mal ne doofe Frage,
ich habe jetzt seit gestern Abend 22:00 mit allen Grafikkarten die ich besitze gefaltet.
Und habe bis dato nur 114000 Punkte berechnet bekommen, es hätten aber mindestens gut über 300k Punkte sein müssen
Achso und wenn ich für eine Wu sagen wir mal 80k Punkte bekomme und unterbreche die und möchte einen Tag später weiter falten warum bekomme ich dann auf einmal nur noch 45k Punkte dafür?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. Oktober 2018)

Weil es darum geht, die WUs von Start bis ende in möglichst kurzer Zeit zu falten, unterbrichst du, wird das trotzdem als Laufzeit gewertet und die Boni gehen runter.


----------



## arcDaniel (20. Oktober 2018)

Zudem scheinen die States mal wieder zu stehen...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. Oktober 2018)

Jupp, seit gestern nix mehr.


----------



## Rallyesport (20. Oktober 2018)

Ah gut dann weiß ich woran es liegt, weil ich hab mit meiner Vega fröhlich weiter gefaltet und hab immer noch nichts berechnet bekommen. soll ich die Falterei unterbrechen nach durchlauf der WU bis ich wieder Punkte gutgeschrieben bekomme, oder wie handhabt man das?


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Oktober 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Ah gut dann weiß ich woran es liegt, weil ich hab mit meiner Vega fröhlich weiter gefaltet und hab immer noch nichts berechnet bekommen. soll ich die Falterei unterbrechen nach durchlauf der WU bis ich wieder Punkte gutgeschrieben bekomme, oder wie handhabt man das?



Nein, die Punkte werden auf einem anderen Server "gebunkert" und später gutgeschrieben - einfach normal weiterfalten


----------



## Rallyesport (20. Oktober 2018)

Oki Doki


----------



## arcDaniel (21. Oktober 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rallyesport (21. Oktober 2018)

Ich glaube die Karte hat Dampf


----------



## Hasestab (21. Oktober 2018)

Naja.....  Ich bezweifle das das das Endergebnis war. 
Wenn's so ist könnte die Karte ihre 1200€ wert sein.


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Oktober 2018)

Mit der richtigen WU und dem richtigen Treiber reisst so ein Ding *BRUTAL*


----------



## arcDaniel (22. Oktober 2018)

Also tatsächlich sind die 2,6Mio PPD nicht die Norm. Das Projekt 11730 läuft aber extrem gut. Zudem belastet es nicht wie die anderen einen CPU-Thread zu 100%. Die maximale Thread Last welche ich aufnehmen konnte waren 75-80%.

Durchschnittlich kann man mit einer 2080ti so mit 2,2Mio im Schnitt aber rechnen. Leider sind auch manche Projekte do, welche nur 1,7Mio PPD hergeben.

Zu teuer ist sie dennoch. Es gab allerdings andere Ursachen für mich eine 2080ti zu kaufen, welche auch, klingt jetzt albern, einen für mich Therapeutischen Zweck erfüllt hat. Rein von der Preis/Leistung und vernünftig gesehen kann man keine 2080ti empfehlen.


----------



## Rallyesport (22. Oktober 2018)

Hardware zu kaufen erfüllt doch irgendwo immer einen therapeutischen Zweck  
Solang einen Low End und High End Hardware gleichermaßen erfreut ist doch alles gut


----------



## arcDaniel (22. Oktober 2018)

Ja ich habe so eine gewisse Zwangsstörung, dass alles "Perfekt" sein muss und am besten gerade. 
Laustärke immer 4, 6, 8... Automatische Klima immer auf einer festen Temperatur, es macht mich wahnsinnig, wenn man im Winter durch die Sonnenstrahlung im Auto stark aufgewärmt wird, die Klimaanlage nicht reagiert, weil die Temperatur am Sensor zu niedrig ist und ich diese dann auf 18°C Einstellen muss... 
Bei der Hardware ist es natürlich auch so, ein Chip mit deaktivierten Teilen , Hilfe... Ich wollte unbedingt einen Ryzen, von Nutzen her wäre ein 6-Kerner die Definitiv bessere Wahl gewesen, jedoch habe ich mich für den 1700 entschieden um keine Deaktivierten Kerne zu haben.
Jetzt wechsle ich die Kurze und es geht mir gefühlt jetzt schon gegen den Strich, dass ich eine Aquacomputer Pumpeneinheit mit einem Watercool AGB montiere....

Ja ich habe einen Dachschaden ich weiß....


----------



## Rallyesport (22. Oktober 2018)

Du nee genau so geht es mir auch, meine Klimaautomatik im Auto steht immer auf 20,5° wenn es jedtzt kühler oder heißer ist, gerade in der Übergangszeit funzt das aber nicht 100% das nervt mich dann auch, oder ich bleibe immer im Btt liegen bis ein Fünferblock voll ist, also 10:45, oder 10:50 
Baim Auto bestelle ich mir immer den größten verfügbaren Motor um nicht nachher ewig zu grübeln hätte ich mir net doch besser den stärkeren gekauft. 
Jo man muss halt seinen MAcken haben ne


----------



## arcDaniel (22. Oktober 2018)

Jo solange, man es einsieht und auch dazu steht, sollte alles ok  sein  Im großen ganzen tut man ja keinem etwas, außer, dass manch einer mit dem Kopf schüttelt, aber das kann auch zu Entspannung der Gendickmuskulatur dienen


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Oktober 2018)

Ich möchte euch einfach darauf hinweisen - wir sind im PCGH* EXTREME*-Forum
Wer hier keinen (kleinen) Dachschaden hat gehört nicht hier her


----------



## Ramonx56 (22. Oktober 2018)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ich möchte euch einfach darauf hinweisen - wir sind im PCGH* EXTREME*-Forum
> Wer hier keinen (kleinen) Dachschaden hat gehört nicht hier her



Das kann ich bestätigen.
Wenn es denn bei einem (kleinen) Dachschaden bleiben würde. 
Aber "normal" gibt es doch schon oft genug.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. Oktober 2018)

Bei mir sicher nicht, da kannst n Dachdecker zum Richtfest rufen, bei mir


----------



## brooker (22. Oktober 2018)

... um trotzdem halbwegs vernünftig unterwegs zu sein die Frage: Welche ner neuen NVidias ist die Karte mit dem besten Preis-Leistungsverhältnis? Möchte die FoPaSas ein wenig updaten


----------



## arcDaniel (22. Oktober 2018)

Ich denke, das wird die 2070 sein, die Frage ist nur wie ist hier die Faltleistung?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. Oktober 2018)

Hm, mindesten die gleiche wie wie ne 1080, sogesehen alles ok, wenn se günstig zu haben ist.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Oktober 2018)

Solange die aktuelle Generation noch so teuer ist, 1070 Ti oder 1080.

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Oktober 2018)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Solange die aktuelle Generation noch so teuer ist, 1070 Ti oder 1080.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk



Kann ich bestätigen


----------



## arcDaniel (22. Oktober 2018)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Kann ich bestätigen



Wie schneidet denn eigentlich die 2080 ohne ti so ab? Im vergleich zu einer 1080ti? Da im Gaming beide in etwa gleich schnell sind, wie sieht es hier aus?

Und wie sieht es in diesem Vergleich mit der Effizienz aus?


----------



## Hasestab (22. Oktober 2018)

Zur Info..... habe auch gerade Project 11730 am laufen auf der 1080ti und es sind bei mir ~1.150.000ppd und 1 Kern auf 100% . 

Gruss


----------



## Rallyesport (22. Oktober 2018)

Wie kommt es denn eig das die Vega im vergleich so wenig PPD generiert, bei mir sind es so um die 800k 
Von der reinen Rechenleistung sollte die doch selbst ne GTX 1080 ti in die Tasche stecken, oder liegt das einzig und alleine am Cuda der GTX?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. Oktober 2018)

AMD's Treiber sind nicht so gut optimiert wie diese von Nvidia, deshalb unterliegen sie trotz höherer Rohrechenleistung.

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## arcDaniel (23. Oktober 2018)

Hasestab schrieb:


> Zur Info..... habe auch gerade Project 11730 am laufen auf der 1080ti und es sind bei mir ~1.150.000ppd und 1 Kern auf 100% .
> Gruss



Das ist aber nicht so viel. Hier mal meine beim sparsamen Falten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Rallyesport schrieb:


> Wie kommt es denn eig das die Vega im vergleich so wenig PPD generiert, bei mir sind es so um die 800k
> Von der reinen Rechenleistung sollte die doch selbst ne GTX 1080 ti in die Tasche stecken, oder liegt das einzig und alleine am Cuda der GTX?



mit AMD zu falten war noch nie sonderlich Effizient. Ich habe meine Vega immer mit -50% PT, HBM auf Minimum also 800mhz und auch den Takt auf Minimum (denke das war -3%) laufen lassen, dann habe ich noch immer um die 600k ppd gefaltet bei einem Gesamtverbrauch von etwa 210W. 
Hier ist die Falt-Effizienz zwar noch immer alles andere als gut, jedoch vertretbar.


----------



## Hasestab (23. Oktober 2018)

Achso hatte ich vergessen. Falte ja auch mit 50÷ PT 
Gpu 1700Mhz RAM 5500Mhz bei 812mv ~   drehe ich den Hahn auf kommen nochmal  ungefähr 200.000 ppd dazu.

Die Gtx 980 faltet mit 65% und macht 330.000ppd im Schnitt. GPU 1300MHZ Ram 3500Mhz bei knapp über 1000mv. 
Gruss


----------



## Rallyesport (23. Oktober 2018)

Meine Vega ist natürlich auch optimiert. 
Bei +25% PT und 975mv im P7 das geht dann auch ganz gut, hab so um die 250W dann an Verbrauch.


----------



## arcDaniel (23. Oktober 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Meine Vega ist natürlich auch optimiert.
> Bei +25% PT und 975mv im P7 das geht dann auch ganz gut, hab so um die 250W dann an Verbrauch.



Aus der Steckdose oder nur die GPU?


----------



## Rallyesport (24. Oktober 2018)

Ich sag dir morgen den genauen Verbrauch an der Steckdose. Bin jetzt gerade auf Nachtschicht.

Also wenn ich mit beiden Grafikkarten falte (mittlerweile faltet bei mir eine GTX 960 und nicht mehr die GTX 1050) 
Dann habe ich einen gesamten Systemverbrauch von 325W, also Vega und GTX 960 zusammen.


----------



## Rallyesport (24. Oktober 2018)

Achso ich hab mal weiter getestet, verbrauchstechnisch macht es keinen Sinn die Vega mit -50Pt zu betreiben. Das macht am Ende vll 25W aus, aber dafür gehen einem an die 250k PPD verloren. 
Wichtig ist jedoch die Vega manuell zu untervolten um das ganze Potential auszuschöpfen, die Werkseinstellung ist nämlich wirklich auf gut saarländisch, extrem groopisch.


----------



## Hasestab (24. Oktober 2018)

Saarländisch.....Ist ja nicht weit von mir! 3/4 Std. 

Gruss aus dem Hunsrück


----------



## Rallyesport (24. Oktober 2018)

Hehe Grüße Nachbar


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Oktober 2018)

Nur weil ich das gefragt wurde....

Ich habe keine Ahnung wieso unsere Faltleistung(en) auf EOC so "besoffen" dargestellt wurde
Ist hoffentlich jetzt geregelt ….


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. Oktober 2018)

Weil die Stats hingen, da war bei einigen so n bug drin.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (25. Oktober 2018)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Nur weil ich das gefragt wurde....
> 
> Ich habe keine Ahnung wieso unsere Faltleistung(en) auf EOC so "besoffen" dargestellt wurde
> Ist hoffentlich jetzt geregelt ….



Du meinst die üblichen Nachzahlungen - ist ja bei denen nix Neues. 


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Oktober 2018)

Nein, die Frage bezog sich nicht auf die "Nachzahlungen" sondern auf die Tatsache, dass auf der *TEAM*-Seite immer Einträge waren...
Aber auf der *MEMBER*-Seite wieder *Nuller* geschrieben wurden

Und, weil gerade aktuell....

Heute (10.25) zum Zeitpunkt (6am) wurden dem TEAM *975,213 *Punkte / oder 159 WU's gutgeschrieben
davon entfallen auf mich:
Heute (10.25) zum Zeitpunkt (6am) *2,057,493 *Punkte / oder 26 WU's 

Und von den *975,213 *Punkte wurden 0 (*NULL*) dem DAILY gutgeschrieben


----------



## binär-11110110111 (25. Oktober 2018)

O.K. ... "verstehe". Stimmt denn wenigstens die Endabrechnung ?


----------



## Gysi1901 (26. Oktober 2018)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> O.K. ... "verstehe". Stimmt denn wenigstens die Endabrechnung ?


Wer weiß das schon? Im Moment läuft viel zu viel schief, um irgendwas beurteilen zu können.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (26. Oktober 2018)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> O.K. ... "verstehe". Stimmt denn wenigstens die Endabrechnung ?



Es sieht *in etwa* danach aus - aber Gysi1901 hat da recht


----------



## arcDaniel (26. Oktober 2018)

Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr mit dem Projekt 11720?

Bei mir wird die GPU eher schwach ausgelastet, die PPD sind zwar ok, jedoch verursacht diese WU extremes Spulenfiepen bei meiner RTX.

In letzter Zeit bekam ich fast nur 11730iger und diese liebe meine GPU, extrem gute Ausbeute und verursacht fast kein fiepen.


----------



## Rallyesport (26. Oktober 2018)

Mal was anderes ich hab gesehen Jaytea schafft mit einer GTX 960 an die 220000ppd. ich komme mit meiner aber nur auf ca 170000ppd, was kann ich denn da noch optimieren?


----------



## binär-11110110111 (27. Oktober 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Mal was anderes ich hab gesehen Jaytea schafft mit einer GTX 960 an die 220000ppd. ich komme mit meiner aber nur auf ca 170000ppd, was kann ich denn da noch optimieren?



Am besten Du sendest ihm ne PN. Da gibt es so viele Faktoren wie Hersteller-Design, Takt von GPU und Speicher, ausreichend Kühlung (wird gedrosselt), GPU-Treiber, Betriebssystem, wird nebenher noch was am PC gemacht, u.s.w. ...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. Oktober 2018)

220 schafft die nur mit passenden WUs, 170-190 ist wohl realistisch im schnitt.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Oktober 2018)

Oder ist es auch möglich dass der Maximalwert anstelle des Durchschnittswert eingetragen wurde.

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rallyesport (27. Oktober 2018)

Ah okay dann sollte es bei mir doch stimmen, ich hab zwar nur ne KFA2 die wohl nicht das Maximum an qualität darstellt, die KArte wird aber nur zum reinen falten genutzt, die steckt im 2. PCI-E Slot und hat ansonsten keine andere Lebensaufgabe.^^
Der Ryzen 7 sollte auch genügend Kerne haben um die Karte bei meinen Tätigkeiten am PC immer mit 100% Leistung versorgen zu können. 
Temperaturen sind natürlich okay, die Karte geht nicht höher wie 72°


----------



## brooker (27. Oktober 2018)

... der zweite Slot hat wieviel Lanes zur Verfügung? 16, 8 oder4?

Zur bestmöglichen TDP trägt bei: eine schnelle CPU mit Coretakt von mindestens 3,5 GHz, ne SSD, höhere Priorisierung im Taskmanager und der bestmögliche Treiber - ich unterstelle dabei, dass im Stock gefaltet wird. GPU OC bringt natürlich auch noch etwas.


----------



## JayTea (27. Oktober 2018)

Melde mich aus dem Urlaub zurück, zum ehrenamtlichen Faltdienst! 

@Rallyesport: ich hatte eine GTX 960 GLH von Gainward in Betrieb und die allermeiste Zeit auch nur zum Falten; Bildausgabe über iGPU. Die Karte war zudem in meinen Wasserkühlungskreislauf eingebunden und die GPU-Temperatur blieb stets bei <50° C. Die hohen PPD-Werte kamen dementsprechend durch den verdammt hohen (OC-)Takt (bis 1.550 MHz bin ich gegangen, 1342 MHz war der Boosttakt schon bei der GoesLikeHell und der "offizielle" Maximaltakt der GTX 960 lag bei knapp 1.200 MHz!) zustande. Das war nur möglich, weil die Karte halt gut gekühlt wurde und weil ich den Stromzähler mit meiner Ignoranz gestraft habe.    220 k PPD war schon reichlich und auf jeden Fall das obere Ende der Fahnenstange.
Zu bedenken ist auch, dass die Werte/Projekte schon älter sind und es inzwischen anders aussieht/sehen kann.
Die Karte gibts zwar noch, ist aber auf Luftkühlung zurückgerüstet und dient einem Freund zum Spielen. Als seine GTX 7XX das Zeitliche gesegnet hat, hab ich ihm damit ausgeholfen.


----------



## Rallyesport (27. Oktober 2018)

Der 2. PCI-E Slot hat natürlich 16 Lanes, ich betreibe natürlich kein R7 auf nem A320 Board oder so  
Meine Karte läuft auch nur auf 1280Mhz.
Wie gesagt die KFA2 ist wohl nicht das beste was es zu kaufen gibt, aber ich hab die neu für 100€ gekauft und ich denke PPD zu Preis war das ne feine Sache zumal ich jetzt noch 1 Jahr und 11 Monate Garantie habe


----------



## brooker (27. Oktober 2018)

... i like LIKES! http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...ber-der-kaelte-als-offline-3.html#post9566875


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. Oktober 2018)

Ähm, am4 hat niemals 2x 16x slots, vergiss es, aber 8x tuts auch


----------



## Hasestab (27. Oktober 2018)

Davon ab ist es mittlerweile fast egal. Die Fopasa 980 läuft seid gut einem 3/4 Jahr auf ×4 2.0. Und je nach Wu sind da fast immer 320 bis 380.000 ppd drinne.

Ps. Ich teste Morgen mal mit meinen Ryzen und der 1080ti und 980 ×8 3.0 und neuem Treiber.


----------



## Rallyesport (28. Oktober 2018)

Ich dachte bisher x370 hat bei den pci-e slots immer 16 lanes und nur der 3. Hat 4?
Bei zwei Grafikkarten laufen dann beide slots nur noch auf 8x das kann ich mir bald nicht vorstellen.

Tante Edith, mit bisschen selbst überlegen und Mathe hätte och da selbst drauf kommen können dass das nicht so hinkommen kann^^


----------



## brooker (28. Oktober 2018)

... FoPaSa erhält in Kürze neue GPUs ala 1080 und 1080Ti - bei Interesse bitte PN.


----------



## Hasestab (29. Oktober 2018)

Im Tausch zur 980 ....gerne!!!!!!


----------



## Bumblebee (29. Oktober 2018)

Mal was anderes …. 

Der (aktuell neueste) Treiber* 416.34  **[SUP]WHQL [/SUP]*macht mir einen sehr guten und stabilen Eindruck
Alle 10xx bzw. 20xx Karten zeigen *leichte* Steigerungen beim Falten

Bevor ich das "offiziell" poste hätte ich gerne eure Erfahrungen damit


----------



## arcDaniel (29. Oktober 2018)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Mal was anderes ….
> 
> Der (aktuell neueste) Treiber* 416.34  **[SUP]WHQL [/SUP]*macht mir einen sehr guten und stabilen Eindruck
> Alle 10xx bzw. 20xx Karten zeigen *leichte* Steigerungen beim Falten
> ...



Bei Gaming war dieser bei mir nicht so der Hammer, es gibt aber einen noch "neueren" 
GeForce Hotfix Driver Version 416.64 | NVIDIA

Vom Falten gleichwertig, behebt aber einige Bugs


----------



## Hasestab (29. Oktober 2018)

Der 416.34 hab ich jetzt  erst seid 3 Tagen drauf. Auf jeden Fall besser als der.....ähm? EDIT....411.70

Dieser war der neueste verfügbare für 1080ti


----------



## Lubi7 (30. Oktober 2018)

Hi,
Falte jetzt auch auf 2ten PC mit GTX1060, nur werden dort nur ca. 50 000 PPD angezeigt, woran kanns liegen, normal sollten es ja um die 400 000 sein.


----------



## Bumblebee (30. Oktober 2018)

Passkey ist drinnen?


----------



## JayTea (30. Oktober 2018)

Hallo Lubi7! 
Faltet die CPU auch mit? Falls ja, mit wie viel Threads? 
Wie hoch ist die Auslastung der CPU, wenn du mit der GTX 1060 faltest? Und was sagt GPU-Z zur Auslastung der Grafikkarte (Sensoren)?


----------



## Lubi7 (30. Oktober 2018)

@Bumblebee

eben ist PK noch nicht drin, macht er den so einen grosen Unterschied aus?
Kann ich mir den auf die mailadresse schicken wo ich den für 1sten PC bekommen habe?

Habe auf dem 3ten PC mit einer GTX1070 auch falten gestartet auch wieder ohne passkey und auch nur 80 000 PPD.

@Jaytea
cpu lasse ich nicht falten und Werte sind iO, GPU zu ca 92prozent ausgelastet.

THX

*P.S.
*mit Passkey sehen die Werte schon viel besser ausGTX1070 jetzt bei 550k und GTX1060 wohl wegen schlechter WU nur bei 220k


----------



## Bumblebee (31. Oktober 2018)

Na das passt doch


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. Oktober 2018)

Ich frag mich gerade ernsthafft wie sich der Preis beim AMD 2920X entwickelt, weil bei dem aktuellen verhältnismässig kleinen Preisunterschied in der Preisklasse muss man sich echt die Frage stellen ob der 2950X nicht die bessere Wahl wäre.


----------



## Happy_Hepo (31. Oktober 2018)

derzeitig ist wohl eher noch der 1920X die bessere Wahl, geht ja schon ab ~400€ los.


----------



## Hasestab (31. Oktober 2018)

Meine Wärmeleitpats der 1080ti ölen. Ist mir beim entstauben aufgefallen.  Hab se jetzt schon 2 Tage ausgebaut und bin am überlegen ob ich es austauschen soll innerhalb der Garantiezeit.
Wie ist das bei Zodac nach dem Öffnen?


----------



## Lubi7 (31. Oktober 2018)

@Happy_Hepo
Stimmt, laut computerbase AMD Ryzen Threadripper 2970WX & 2920X im Test - ComputerBase


----------



## JayTea (31. Oktober 2018)

@Hase: ist das nicht normal, dass die das (zumindest in gewissen Mengen) absondern? Als ich den Wasserkühler von meiner GTX 960 abgebaut hatte, hatte ich auch einen ordentlichen Schmierfilm auf den Bauteilen und am Kühler.


----------



## Olstyle (31. Oktober 2018)

Ist normal, siehe auch den Pad-Test von PCGH.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. November 2018)

Ich werd mal in Ruhe abwarten wie sich das Ganze entwickelt da ich keine Eile habe und bei meinem 1090T hat scheinbare eine Art Selbstheilung eingesetzt (OC wie auch 4 RAM-Riegel laufen wieder ohne das ich was gemacht habe wieder ).


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. November 2018)

Mehrfach auseinander genommen?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. November 2018)

Seit dem ich die CPU selber ausgebaut und die drei Pins gereinigt hatte nicht mehr angerührt.

Ps.:
Sogar das Gaming-OC von MehlstaubtheCat läuft wieder.


----------



## arcDaniel (4. November 2018)

Hier noch eine Erkenntnis zu meiner RTX2080ti, welche das Falten betrifft:

Ich habe schon länger bemerkt, dass zwar der Druckschnittverbrauch  gering ist, die Karte aber alle paar Sekunden ins PT rennt. Das ist sehr  gut bemerkbar, wenn man ein Video schau während die Karte faltet, alle  paar Sekunden ein Ruckler auftritt und jedes mal wenn die Karte ins PT rennt. 
Nun habe ich ein anderes Bios drauf, was die PT auf 373W anhebt, ist der Durchschnittsverbrauch ist nicht gestiegen,  jedoch, rennt die Karte nicht mehr ins PT und die Ruckler oder  Einschränkungen der Nutzen des PC, während dem Falten sind deutlich  geringer.

An den PPD hat sich im Schnitt nichts geändert, jedoch hat das Arbeiten am PC, weniger Einfluss. Sprich die PPD brechen nicht mehr so stark ein, wenn ich mal ein Youtube Video schaue.


----------



## Bumblebee (4. November 2018)

Gut zu hören


----------



## Rallyesport (6. November 2018)

Hallo Leute,
ich falte ja jetzt seit zwei Monaten und ich hab da immer noch ein paar Fragen.
Da ich ja ne extra Karte eingebaut habe nur zum falten habe ich oftmals das Problem das die WU zwischen sechs und 10 Stunden braucht. Die Vega für die WU´s aber maximal mal 2,5h 
So muss ich auch wenn der PC nicht genutzt wird den PC oftmals noch Stunden laufen lassen, da wenn ich die WU unterbreche und nach der Arbeit wieder beginne zu falten die WU so wenig Punkte abwirft das es in keinem Verhältnis mehr zum Verbrauch steht... 
Man könnte doch n den Client ein System einfügen was feststellt ob gerade mit einer potenten Grafikkarte gefaltet wird, oder mit etwas langsamen. 
So könnte man doch langsamen Grafikkarten eher WU´s zuschustern die schneller berechnet sind und potenten Karten WU´s die länger brauchen. 
Ich finde es ja gut so ein Projekt zu unterstützen, aber ich habe wenn ich so weiter falte ca 500€ extra Stromkosten im Jahr und das ist zwar für mich finanzierbar, aber doch zu hoch^^ 
Ich bin am überlegen ob ich mir zum falten nicht ein System bestehend aus Ryzen 2200G oder 2400G baue und die GTX 1050 dazu stecke, dann könnte ich mit Vega igpu und 1050 24/7 falten und hätte wohl weniger Stromkosten als immer mein Hauptsystem mit 1800x falten zulassen denn mit dem komme ich im Verbund mit Vega 64 zwar auf 1Mio ppd das aber bei 375W im durchschnitt, lasse ich nur die GTX 960 falten, habe ich zwar nur 230W aber auch nur 160000ppd...
Mit 2200G und GTX 1050 habe ich dieHoffnung auf ca 150W Verbrauch zu kommen aber ca 250000ppd erwirtschaften zu können, ich kenne halt nicht die ppc die eine Ryzen igpu abwirft...


----------



## Bumblebee (6. November 2018)

Nun, ich denke kaum, dass du mit igpu-falten glücklich wirst
Aber grundsätzlich ist ein "separiertes" Faltsystem immer eine gute Sache


----------



## JayTea (6. November 2018)

Sorry, ich blicke bei deinen ganzen Komponenten nicht mehr so recht durch. Schreib bitte noch mal auf, welche Systeme mit welcher Hardware du nun hast und was dich daran stört bzw. was deine Vorstellungen dazu sind.
Danke!


----------



## ProfBoom (6. November 2018)

@Rallyesport
Ich habe nicht genau verstanden, ob deine CPU mitfaltet. Wenn ja und du ein gutes PPD/Watt Verhältnis anstrebst, lass es.
Ansonsten überleg dir dochmal ein Faltprofil für die Vega mit maximalem Undervolting anzulegen, selbst wenn es ein wenig Takt kostet. Wobei du deinen Sweetspot da selbst ausloten musst.

Mit Ryzen 1700x und RX580 (-200mV, 1315MHz statt 1410 Werksübertaktung) brauche ich 160W bei bis zu 400K PPD. Ohne Undervolting sind es über 200W.

PS: Gerade eine von den doofen 14124 bekommen... die wird wohl morgen zuende gerechnet. Über 10 Stunden hab ich nicht mehr bevor ich schlafen gehe...
Du bist also nicht der einzige, der sich kleine WUs wünscht.


----------



## Lubi7 (6. November 2018)

@Rallyesport
Das Problem ist ja das schwache Hardware auch lange braucht um Projekte und damit PPD zu machen. 
Hier hast du eine Seite mit Tabellen welcher GPU und CPU wieviel bringt und auch vor allem auch wie effizient sie dabei ist. Unter dem Punkt Gesamt kannst du sehen, dass eine GTX1050 relativ ineffizient ist und nur 1877 PPD/Watt bringt und selbst eine nicht grade effiziente Vega64 2518 bring, also gegenüber einer GTX1050 effizieter ist.
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1Jk6MjFuKfHyxazSaLyPZF0S5Zeeo75UR9wUnfk5_bak/pubhtml#

Eine GTX1050Ti ist da schon besser mit 2710 PPD/Watt.
 Ich lasse den PC eigentlich nur fallten wenn ich am PC binn, also am Abend ca 4 Stunden. Das schafft meine GTX1080 mit effektiven 4951 PPD/Watt ganze WU in 2 bis 3h und um die zweite zu schaffen, lasse ich den PC zwar an schaue aber wann die WU fertig ist und stelle den PC so ein dass er kurz nach dem er die WU fertig hat von selbst aus geht.
Nur am Wochenende lass ich ihn den ganzen Tag falten wenn ich da binn und auch wenn ich nicht am PC sitze.

*@all*
In der Tabelle ist die RTX2080Ti die verdammt effizient ist auch im vergleich zu Pascal GraKas
Auch wenn etwas schlechter wegen dem hohen Preiss was PPD/Preis angeht
gibts die Tabelle wo schon die RTX2080 und RTX2070 dabei ist und wo die PPD/Watt sind?


----------



## Rallyesport (6. November 2018)

Sorry das ich erst jetzt antworte, ich war auf der Arbeit.
Also im Grunde habe ich momentan zwei Systeme. In keinem faltet die CPU mit.

System 1 (Hauptsystem) bestehend aus:                                                                         
Ryzen 7 1800X @stock                                                                                                            
Asus ROG STRIX X370-F GAMING                                                                                      
32GB Ram auf 3000Mhz in 4 Modulen                                                                           
Vega 64 Referenz mit AIO Wasserkühlung (Alphacool Eiswolf)                            
KFA2 GTX 960 OC 2GB                                                                                                       
BeQuiet Straight Power 10 700W                                                                                       

System  2 
Athlon II X4 880k
Asrock Fatal1ty FM2A88X+ Killer
16GB Ram auf 1600Mhz in 4 Modulen
 Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Vapor X
KFA2 GTX 1050
Cooler Master Master Watt 600W


Das System 2 faltet aber eig nur recht selten mit, da das PPD zu Verbrauch da gänzlich aus dem Ruder läuft  

Ich habe ein B350 Board hier rumliegen, von daher dachte ich mir da ich mir eh ne CPU besorgen muss könnte ich mir ja gleich ne Ryzen Igpu kaufen und diese also nur die GPU mitfalten lassen. 
Und dann entweder die GTX 960 dazu stecken, oder die GTX 1050, die beiden Karten bekam ich so günstig neu das es halt diese wurden^^ 

Aber ob das sinnvoll ist weiß ich halt nicht... hab mir gedacht vll die beiden Grafikkarten zu verkaufen und mir dann beim black Friday oder so ne GTX 1060 zu schießen, weil ich denke die ja nochmal bei etwas mehr verbraucht die Faltleistung bald verdoppelt. 
Nur mache ich mittlerweile ne Wissenschaft daraus, dabei wollte ich doch eig nur ein wenig spenden in Form von Rechenleistung^^


Achso zu der Vega sei gesagt die läuft halt schon optimiert, P7 auf 975mV viel mehr runter gehen kann ich da nicht mehr, da mein PC eigentlich kein falt, sondern Spielerechner ist.
Und immer wenn ich anfange zu spielen, ein anderes Profil zu laden im Wattman und PC neu zu starten ect. das ist keine Option.


----------



## Lubi7 (6. November 2018)

Laut Tabelle ist die GTX1060 etwa doppelt so effizient als die GTX960 und GTX1050, also wäre ein tausch zu empfehlen.
Und das dein System2 mit Stromhungringen R9 290 zu viel saft schluckt ist auch logisch und ist noch weniger efiizient, diese GraKa würde ich nicht mehr falten lassen.


----------



## Rallyesport (7. November 2018)

Die R9 faltet da auch nur zu besonderen Anlässen, z.B. zur Gamer falten gegen die Vergesslichkeit Themenwoche. 
In dem System zwei faltet nur die GTX 1050.

Aber selbst das ist egal denn der Athlon II X4 muss schon ganz schön ackern auf Grund des faltens und das der nicht gerade sparsam ist sollte klar sein 

Aber das System zwei ist primär auch kein System zum falten, da läuft nur die Grafikkarte drin weil ich die noch hatte. 
Das System wird zum Stardew Valley und Sims spielen genutzt und bisschen Beautykappes bei Youtube 

Achso zu der Vega sei gesagt die läuft halt schon optimiert, P7 auf 975mV viel mehr runter gehen kann ich da nicht mehr, da mein PC eigentlich kein falt, sondern Spielerechner ist. 
Und immer wenn ich anfange zu spielen, ein anderes Profil zu laden im Wattman und PC neu zu starten ect. das ist keine Option.

Und noch was, ich verstehe einfach nicht warum meine GTX 960 so schlecht performt. Die wird von TAg zu TAg schlechter... Als ich mit der falterei mit der angefangen habe kam ich auf ca 175000ppd, jetzt bin ich bei 145000ppd angekommen. 
Der Takt der KArte ist aber immer noch der selbe, da taktet sich nichts runter oder so. Und selbst das ist wenn ich es mit der Tabelle vergleiche richtig mies. Selbst da sie nur mit 1278Mhz taktet kann doch nicht bald 1/3 weniger Lesitung bedeuten zu den anderen Werten die dort hinterlegt sind?

Selbst meine GTX 1050 performt mit knapp 155000ppd besser und alleine von der Rechenleistung her sollte die GTX 960 der GTX 1050 hoch überlegen sein, ich schätze so um die 25%


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. November 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Und noch was, ich verstehe einfach nicht warum meine GTX 960 so schlecht performt. Die wird von TAg zu TAg schlechter...


Hast du die einzelnen Projekte direkt verglichen?


----------



## Rallyesport (7. November 2018)

Nee das habe ich nicht, um ehrlich zu sein habe ich ja nichtmal ne Ahnung wie das mit den Projekten funzt. 
Ich seh nur wie lange die brauchen und wieviel ich dafür generiert bekomme.
Gerade läuft Project 11720 auf der GTX 960 und da habe ich 166000 Punkte die ich in 24h generiere, das is doch absolut wenig. Mittlerweile ging es hier runter auf 163000Punkte.
Auf der Vega läuft Project 11730 die Vega generiert da am Tag 820000 Punkte. und hier ging es runter auf 780000 Punkte.
Bei der Vega scheint es normal zu sein und im Rahmen zu liegen, bei der GTX ist es definitiv zu wenig, da fehlen doch mal mindestens 35000 Punkte oder so^^


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. November 2018)

Hier ist der Link zur Perfomancliste:
Folding Performance PCGH Team 70335

Der dazugehörige Thread: PPD Performance Tabelle

Leider ist kein einziger Eintrag zur P11720 drin, weder zu deiner GTX 960 noch sonst einer GPU.

Dank JayTea gibt es jede Menge Einträge zur GTX 960:
Oben auf "Sortierung GPU" klicken und dann runterscrollen zur GTX960.


----------



## Rallyesport (7. November 2018)

Ja die kenne ich ja, von daher weiß ich ja das meine unterirdisch performt  
Zum Vergleich hab ich jetzt mal noch nen Durchlauf mit der GTX 1050 gestartet, die kommt aber jetzt auch nur noch auf 125000ppd  
Ich sehe schon, ich komme wohl nicht an was neuem vorbei... Dann werde ich mir wohl ne GTX 1060 zulegen falls ich etwas deutlich unter 200€ abstauben kann und die anderen Grafikkarten gehen in den Verkauf. 
Also falls einer eine GTX 1050 oder GTX 960 zum falten gebrauchen kann, oder als Grafikkarte im Zweitsystem kann man sich gerne bei mir melden 
Ich denke ich nehme dann auch Abstand vom extra Faltsystem und hänge die GTX 1060 dann in mein Hauptsystem. 
Das läuft eh immer wenn ich zuhause bin und das Netzteil ist dick genug um in jeder erdenklichen Situation genügend Leistung zu bringen in meinem System.


----------



## Ramonx56 (7. November 2018)

GPU-Z herunterladen und PCIE Anbindung kontrollieren.
Meine 1080TI performte anfangs auch sehr schlecht. Dann fand ich heraus, dass das Gehäuse die Grafikkarte halb aus dem Slot zog, wenn man die Karte ganz festgeschraubt hat. 
Also habe ich die Schraube nur halb angezogen und siehe da... die 1080TI läuft wieder mit 3.0 x16 statt mit 3.0 x4 und performt auch so wie sie soll.


----------



## Rallyesport (7. November 2018)

Die Karte läuft auf 3.0 x8 also so wie es sein soll, Temperaturen sind auch okay.


----------



## Hasestab (7. November 2018)

Die Fopasa 980 macht genau fast 30.000ppd weniger auf ×4 2.0 zu 10.000ppd weniger auf ×8 3.0 oder 390.000 ppd auf ×16 3.0 ! 
Alles gestestet auf Ryzen 1600 4,0Ghz. 

Je nach Wu mal bissle mehr oder weniger.

Gruss


----------



## Rallyesport (7. November 2018)

Okay, naja dann macht es im Prinzip keinen Sinn mir ne 2. Graka in mein System mit einzubauen, dann wird sich das für mich erledigt haben.
Dann falte ich nur mal so ab und an zwischendurch mit meiner Vega, aber nicht mehr dauerhaft so lang der PC an ist mit einer extra Karte.
Zumindest habe ich so Geld gespart


----------



## Hasestab (7. November 2018)

Die Treiber sind anscheinend mittlerweile so gut optimiert das selbst die starken 900er Karten nicht viel einbüßen wenn man die Lanes beschneidet . Wollte ich damit sagen. Und die Karte läuft unter Wasser 60% Pt und aktuell 26°

Wenn ich das mit der 1060  3Gb mache lässt die gleich mal 80 bis 100.000ppd aus. Und die macht max 360.000~


----------



## JayTea (7. November 2018)

Was die Leistung deiner GTX 960 angeht:
Alte GPU-Generation + neue Projekte -> da nehmen die PPD eher ab. Mit meinen Werten aus der Tabelle lässt es sich eh schlecht vergleichen, weil 1) meine ja stark übertaktet war und 2) die Projekte damals andere waren. Neue Projekte mit der Karte wurden leider nicht eingetragen.
Und PPD-technisch macht es einfach keinen Sinn, bei einer Grafikkarte neue und alte Projekte zu vergleichen, weil die halt unterschiedlich performen.
So wie ich aufgrund meiner Erfahrung subjektiv deine unübertaktete GTX 960 heutzutage einschätze, sind 160 - 170 k PPD realistisch.
Baue ich mir heutzutage eine GTX 780 ins System, kann ich auch nicht die PPD von damals aus der Tabelle zu Rate ziehen.

Was die Leistung der GTX 1050 angeht:
Die Projekte werfen wie gesagt unterschiedlich viele Punkte ab. Es kann also sein, dass du im Moment einfach Pech hast und hauptsächlich Projekte mit weniger PPD-Ertrag ausgegeben werden. In ein, zwei, ... Monaten kann sich das aber auch noch mal ändern. In der Zeit in der ich mit der GTX 960 gefaltet habe, waren die PPD auch nicht bei 200 k festgenagelt sondern haben um “ein paar tausend“ geschwankt.
Meine FoPaSa 1050Ti mit TDP 75W liegt übrigens bei 175 - 180 k PPD. Ist aber ja auch potenter! 

Dein altes System würde ich auch nicht mehr dauerhaft (24/7) zum Falten verwenden. Je nachdem welche Karte (960er oder 1050er) effizienter (PPD/Watt) ist, würde ich diese in deinen Hauptrechner einbauen und damit durchgehend falten. Dazu dann die Vega sporadisch mitfalten lassen, wenn du Lust hast.
Wenn du dich mehr damit beschäftigen willst, verkaufe die 960er und die 1050er, kaufe stattdessen eine 1060 6 Gbyte oder leg sogar noch was drauf für ne GTX 1070Ti.


----------



## Rallyesport (7. November 2018)

Hmm ja dann muss ich mal schauen das ich die verkauft bekomme, falls ich da zu viel Verlust mache machts dann halt auch keinen Sinn. 
Ich denke vorerst rentiert es sich am ehesten wie bisher die GTX960 immer dann falten zu lassen wenn der PC läuft und die Vega halt immer nach Lust an der Freude dazu zu schalten. 
Das alte System faltet eh immer nur dann wenn grad meine Freundin am PC ist und ansonsten ist der Rechner aus.
Dann guck ich ob ich mir mal im laufe des Restjahres noch ne GTX 1060 6GB kaufe, oder ich lass es halt und die GTX 960 machts bis sie streikt.
Ne GTX 1070ti einzubauen wäre schon recht seltsam, das wäre in meinem PC mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schießen, die ist ja nur ein paar % langsamer als meine Vega


----------



## JayTea (10. November 2018)

Liebe Freunde des gepflegen Proteinefaltens!
Dank FoPaSa werkelt seit gestern Abend eine Gainward Phoenix GTX 1080 GS in meinem PC, welche die  GTX 1050Ti beerbt hat. Also circa +680 kPPD fürs Team! 
Kurz zum Setup: CPU 6700K@4,2 GHz, geköpft und wassergekühlt. Der 360er Radiator sitzt im Gehäusedeckel und bezieht die "Frisch"luft aus dem Inneren des Gehäuses, welche durch den Radioator rausgepustet wird; also vorgewärmte Luft. Die drei Noctua laufen @780 rpm
In der Gehäusefront sitzt ein 120er Noctua@860 rpm und ein 80er@7V
Im Gehäuseboden ein 120er Noctua@870 rpm
Das Wasser heizt sich auf >30° C auf, was für meine Verhältnisse ziemlich viel ist...

Die GPU faltet _out of the box_, also bisher ohne jegliche Anpassungen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Stromverbrauch ist mir dabei noch nicht mal so wichtig; die Karte darf ruhig ackern (Gesamtsystem momentan: ~240 W). Eher die Temperaturen bzw. Lautstärke sind interessant, wobei das ja Hand in Hand geht.
Meine Frage an euch: Sieht das anständig aus, oder was gibt es zu optimieren? Spannung, Takt?

Fröhliches Falten


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. November 2018)

Ich würde pascale immer so bei 65-72% PT mit leichtem OC (Offset Takt GPU etwa 100-200mhz, je nach Karte) laufen lassen, das führt normal zu etwa gleichem Takt und besserer Effizienz.

Edit:
Screenshot hinzu 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JayTea (10. November 2018)

Danke für die Rückmeldung!
Interessant wäre ja schon, die Spannung etwas zu senken (800 - 900 mV?!).
Zuerst habe das PT auf 80% gesenkt, passieren tut sich nichts (nicht beim Takt und nicht bei der Spannung).
Danach habe ich den Takt um +75 MHz erhöht => 1987 MHz bis 1999 MHz. Bei GPU-Z sehe ich entsprechend, dass sie ab und zu ins PT rennt und die Spannung von 1,04 auf 1,03 V gesenkt wird.
Erhöhe ich dann wieder das PT auf 100%, bleibt der Takt stabil bei 1999MHz. (Bei GPU-Z schwankt die TDP auch etwa um die 80%)

Mit der momentan anliegenden Spannung scheint ja auf jeden Fall noch mehr Takt drin zu sein; ~2000 MHz.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. November 2018)

Lozte mal aus, mein Rechner freezt damit alle paar tage mal, aber da das mein Main ist, fällt mri das normal innerhalb von 1-2h auf, udn ist aktuell egal. scheint aber nru an der GPU zu liegen, denn wenn ich mit dem rechner Videos rendere läuft es top


----------



## JayTea (10. November 2018)

Die 2000 MHz sind zwar nice aber wenn ich die Spannung etwas senken könnte und dafür nur auf 1900 MHz komme, fänd ich das sogar more sexy. 
weiß bloß nicht wie das mitm AB geht... 

Nachtrag: Aah, hab grade gesehen, dass es mir die WU getötet hat. So läufts also schon mal nicht. Hab auf +50 MHz reduziert.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. November 2018)

ich mach das nur über PT und OC, manuellen eingriff in die Spannungswerte mache ich nicht mehr


----------



## JayTea (10. November 2018)

Aber wenn ich das PT senke (und damit indirekt die Spannung?), geht die Karte dann nicht aufgrund von nvidias GPU-Boost selbstständig auf den damit maximal möglichen Takt?

Nachtrag Daten: bei PT@70% schwankt der Takt zwischen 1898 - 1911 MHz und die Spannung zwischen 0,962 bis 0,981 V. (Und den weiterhin +50 MHz)


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. November 2018)

Ja, eben, und den verschiebst du per Taktoffset


----------



## JayTea (10. November 2018)

Das PT zwischen 70 und 85% macht circa 20 - 30 W im Gesamtverbrauch aus.
Aber irgendwie schnall ich das mit dem Offset nicht.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. November 2018)

na wenn du bei MSI Afterburner +180MHz Takzt angibst wird der takt auf der Stufe des PT angehoben, nicht zwingend um die 180, aber deutlich mehr als ohen offset. da heißt es probieren. 
Vorteil: Je nach Auslastung der GPU verändetr sich der Takt dann noch leicht mit, also wenn z.B. eine weniger belastende WU kommt, taktet die GPU höher.
Das muss natürlich empirisch ermittelt werden, was da geht.


----------



## JayTea (10. November 2018)

Wenn ich diese Grafik zurate ziehe, verstehe ich das nun wie folgt:
Die Spannung (x-Achse) reguliere ich indirekt über das PT, den Takt über den Regler.
Eingestellt habe ich nun PT: 75% (Gesamtverbrauch des Systems gut 220 W) und +60 MHz. (Ich glaube viel mehr geht auch nicht.)
Das resultiert in einer Spannung von 0,99 - 1,01 V und einem Takt von 1949 - 1961 MHz => etwas weniger Spannung und etwas mehr Takt als zuvor



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nehme ich also an, dass das eingestellte PT auf höhe des Pfeils liegt und ich mit den +60 MHz irgendwo im grau schraffierten Bereich an dieser Stelle liege. Möglicherweise schon nah an der Spitze des Pfeils, möglicherweise aber auch noch irgendwo mittig. Nun muss ich über den Offsettakt probieren wie hoch ich gehen kann, also möglichst nah an die Pfeilspitze. Darüber hinaus kommt es zu Instabilität? Richtig so!?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. November 2018)

Die Pfeile sidn nicht für die Powertargets. Legende steht doch auch in der Uhr 

Siehe Bild.


----------



## JayTea (10. November 2018)

Ich meinte den Pfeil in der verlinkten nvidia Grafik.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. November 2018)

Ahso, sorry, Missverständnisse


----------



## JayTea (11. November 2018)

Hab ich dann aber richtig so verstanden, ja?
Die Werte sind doch ganz anständig, oder?
PT: 75%
Takt: +70 MHz => bei der WU grade 1970 - 1990 MHz etwa
(Gesamtstromverbrauch laut Fritz!DECT-Steckdose: ~ 220W)
Weiter runtergehen mit dem PT, um Strom zu sparen, möchte ich eher nicht, weil die Leistung soll schon auf einem hohen Niveau liegen! 

Wie bekomme ich meine eingestellte Lüfterkurve aktiviert?! Auf das Zahnrad links neben den Regler, sodass "Fan Speed" eingerrahmt ist und "Auto" rechts *nicht *aktivieren?


----------



## arcDaniel (11. November 2018)

Bei den Pascal Karten ist es gleich.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JayTea (11. November 2018)

Was ist bei Pascal-Karten gleich?

Ah, diesen Graphen kannte ich von screenshots, wusste bloß nicht woher ich den bekomme.
Da kann ich die Frequenz abhängig von der Spannung eingeben. Das PT wird trotzdem weiterhin mit berücksichtigt dabei? Wobei ich mich auch frage, was der Vorteil dieses Graphen ist.
Ist natürlich aufwendig, für jeden Punkt das Optimum zu ermitteln...


----------



## arcDaniel (11. November 2018)

Es ist sehr Aufwendig, jedoch auch sehr nützlich. Bei den Turing Karten hat man den OC-Scanner der bereits eine super Vorgabe errechnet/ertestet, das nimmt schon ne menge Arbeit weg.


----------



## Hauwexis (11. November 2018)

WTF? 2,6Mio Punkte pro Tag. Also das ist ja richtig Krank  

Weiter so. Werde jetzt auch wieder aktiver mitmachen. Ein guter Arbeitskollege ist erkrankt. Wegen Blinddarm ist er ins Krankenhaus gekommen und beim entfernen davon haben die dann einen Tumor festgestellt. Einfach nicht mehr normal. Jetzt ist der am Montag operiert worden um teile vom Dickdarm zu entfernen und das einzuschicken. Jetzt muss er 14 Tage aufs Ergebnis von Leverkusen warten.  So eine ******** kann ich euch sagen.


----------



## Bumblebee (11. November 2018)

Ja, Hauwexis, sowas ist immer (wieder) schlimm

Zu den 2,6 Mio - nun - *wenn* du den ganzen Tag lang ausschliesslich solche (WU 11730) falten würdest *dann* wäre es so viel
Diese schnellen WU's geben einem hohe PPD-Wert, aber weniger Punkte pro WU


----------



## arcDaniel (11. November 2018)

Projekt 14124  Negativ Beispiel für die Faltleistung von Turing. Wie schneiden hier den die Pascal Kasten ab.


----------



## JayTea (11. November 2018)

@ Hauwexis: 
Ich arbeite im Gesundheitssystem "am Anfang" einer  begleitenden Therapiemaßnahme bei solch schweren Erkrankungen. Manchmal bekommt man aber die dramatischen Schicksale auch mit und weiß dann, wozu man die Arbeit gerne macht und weshalb sich zu Hause der Stromzähler schneller dreht!
Mir hats heute mittendrin dann doch einige WU zerschossen:


> 18:05:02:WU00:FS01:0x21:ERROR:exception: Error downloading array energyBuffer: clEnqueueReadBuffer (-5)
> 18:05:02:WARNING:WU00:FS01:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)


Takt zu hoch?


----------



## Hauwexis (12. November 2018)

JayTea schrieb:


> @ Hauwexis:
> Ich arbeite im Gesundheitssystem "am Anfang" einer  begleitenden Therapiemaßnahme bei solch schweren Erkrankungen. Manchmal bekommt man aber die dramatischen Schicksale auch mit und weiß dann, wozu man die Arbeit gerne macht und weshalb sich zu Hause der Stromzähler schneller dreht!
> Mir hats heute mittendrin dann doch einige WU zerschossen:
> 
> Takt zu hoch?




Ja du hast so verdammt recht. Heute ist der Kollege wieder von der normalen Station auf die Intensiv verlegt worden. Also die Zeichen stehen wohl nicht gut. Einfach nur richtig ********. Dann danke ich dir mal für deinen Einsatz.  Ich muss die Kiste einfach wieder laufen lassen. Also wenn man so im direkten Umfeld mitbekommt wie viele an Krebs erkranken dann muss ich sagen wird einem Angst und Bange. Hoffentlich wird sowas mal heilbar.


----------



## arcDaniel (13. November 2018)

Ich hatte/habe auch leider schon mehr Kontakt mit der Krankheit Krebs als mir lieb ist (ich nicht [noch nicht] selbst), weiter ist in meiner Familie viele Mitglieder an Alzheimer. Hierüber spricht man aber sehr wenig, zwei Generationen vor mir (ich bin 34) verdrängt man lieber solche Krankheiten, die werden Totgeschwiegen und existieren nicht.

Ich denke, wäre ich nicht betroffen, würde mich Folding@Home 0 interessieren, die Wichtigkeit und Dringlichkeit eine Möglichkeit zu finden, solche Krankheiten zu heilen, wäre mir einfach nicht bewusst.


----------



## Hauwexis (13. November 2018)

Da befinden wir uns ja im gleichen Alter. Ich bin 33 und man hört halt immer öfter davon. Egal ob es Arbeitskollegen, Bekannte, Verwandte oder sogar Nachbarn sind. Es ist schon heftig.  Darum weiter folden. Überlege mir auch gerade wieder nicht doch einen Faltrechner zu bauen. Für 24/7 Betrieb.  Hab nur keine Idee was ich an Hardware nehmen soll. Wäre Ryzen da passend? Soll natürlich so günstig wie möglich aber so viel Leistung bringen wie möglich rein fürs Falten. 2 gebrauchte günstige Grafikkarten rein und ab geht es.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. November 2018)

Ryzen + zwei gtx 10*0 und gut, oder eine 2080


----------



## Hauwexis (13. November 2018)

Die Frage ist welcher Ryzen. Geil wäre natürlich wenn beide Grafikkarten mit 16 Lanes angebunden wären. Aber das bietet bestimmt kein Ryzen oder?  Bin da nicht auf dem neuesten Stand.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. November 2018)

Nein, dazu müsste man Threadripper nehmen, der performt auch bei CPU-WUs gut


----------



## Hauwexis (13. November 2018)

Weisst du was der kleinste Threadripper an Punkten gibt?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. November 2018)

Nein, der lohnt auch nicht, da nur 8 Kerne, wenn dann den 12er der ersten Gen.


----------



## Hauwexis (13. November 2018)

Also wäre das dann der 1920X. Weist du was der bringt?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. November 2018)

Nein, sorry, mein 6c/12t macht etwa 30-35k am tag. Der 12c/24t wird da mehr bringen, aber eben nicht linear, sondern eher mehr.


----------



## Hauwexis (13. November 2018)

ohwei das wird aber dann unvernünftig. bzw extrem teuer sehe ich gerade für die ganz Hardware. Ich glaube da bleibe ich dann besser beim Ryzen.  Nur welcher.


----------



## Rallyesport (13. November 2018)

So neue GTX 1060 incoming  
Leider nur ne 3GB Variante, aber immerhin für schmale 160€ !neu!
Ich denke ihre 250000ppd sollte die doch schon schaffen?


----------



## Hasestab (13. November 2018)

Der 1600er langt. 6/12 Kerne 65Watt. Hab die 980 mal ausgebaut und lasse die 1060 3G ×4 und die 1080ti ×16 Immo laufen zum testen. Alles auf Energie sparen getrimmt bin ich bei knapp 1.5Mille und 290Watt im Peak!Mit der 980 ×4 waren es zwar 80 bis 100.000 mehr an ppd . Weil die besser mit 2.0 ×4 klar kommt Verbrauch aber auch um die 60Watt mehr.

Gruss Hase


----------



## Hasestab (13. November 2018)

@Rallyesport

330 bis 360.000 wenn ×16 angebunden.


----------



## Hauwexis (13. November 2018)

Hey,

habe mir gerade mal was zusammen gestellt. Was meint ihr dazu kann ich das so machen?  Die beiden Grafikkarten würde ich mir dann gebraucht kaufen um Geld zu sparen und die wären dann beide mit je 8x angebunden bei dem Board. Habe ich im Handbuch nachgeguckt.

https://puu.sh/C1enI.JPG


----------



## Rallyesport (13. November 2018)

Hasestab schrieb:


> @Rallyesport
> 
> 330 bis 360.000 wenn ×16 angebunden.



Wird leider nur über x8 angebunden, weil 2. PCI-E Slot, im 1. steckt die Vega als Hauptkarte.


----------



## Rallyesport (13. November 2018)

Hauwexis schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> habe mir gerade mal was zusammen gestellt. Was meint ihr dazu kann ich das so machen?  Die beiden Grafikkarten würde ich mir dann gebraucht kaufen um Geld zu sparen und die wären dann beide mit je 8x angebunden bei dem Board. Habe ich im Handbuch nachgeguckt.
> 
> https://puu.sh/C1dTk.JPG



Denk dran das Bios Updaten zu lassen, oder zumindest halte dir wen mit nem 1000er Ryzen bereit damit du es selbst machen kannst. 
Das Board an sich ist echt gut, das hatte ich auch mal ne Zeit lang und war sehr zufrieden. 
Aber ich würde mir nen anderen RAM kaufen, zb. nen Tridend Z 3200 CL14, da hast du garantiert Samsung B Chips und der Speicher rennt. Ich hab halt leider nur die CL 16 Variante, aber selbst mit vier Riegel schaffe ich die 3000Mhz und das mit nem Ryzen 1. Generation


----------



## Hauwexis (13. November 2018)

Guter einwand mit dem Bios Update. Hatte ich jetzt noch nicht drauf geachtet. Kanns leider net selbst machen weil ich keinen passendes Prozessor dafür habe. Mal gucken ob der Laden es macht.


----------



## Rallyesport (13. November 2018)

Wo wohnst du?


----------



## Hauwexis (13. November 2018)

In 52249 Eschweiler. Oder sollte ich besser einen Ryzen 5 1600 nehmen?  Wegen dem Mainboard Bios?


Wo steht überhaupt welche Bios Version auf dem Mainboard installiert ist? Bei der CPU Support Liste finde ich nichts.


----------



## Rallyesport (13. November 2018)

Das kommt auf das Produktionsdatum an würde ich sagen  
Aber du wohnst zu weit vom Saarland weg, sonst hätte ich dir meinen Ryzen anbieten können. 
Wieso nimmst nicht einfach ein X470 Board und dadrauf dann nen 2600x? 
Den X einfach weil der ja von Haus aus vernünftig hochtaktet, da brauchst im Grunde auch nichts mehr zu übertakten.


----------



## Hasestab (13. November 2018)

750 Watt Corsair HX Series HX750M Modular 80+ Platinum - Netzteile ab 700W | Mindfactory.de

Ein Faltrechner bräuchte kein 140€ Gehäuse, ist aber jedem seins. Sollte Top kühlen und Airflow haben!

Das Board ist gut ...Hab es auch im Faltrechner.


----------



## Hauwexis (13. November 2018)

Soo.

Habe das ganze mal bei Mindfactory rein gehackt. Die bieten auch ein Bios Update Service an.  Warenkorb | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de kaufen

hmmm.

muss mal gucken wieviel teurer ein X470 Board und der 2600X ist.

@Hasestab
Das Gehäuse habe ich nur genommen weil ich in meinem Gaming Rechner eine R5 habe und das einfach nur sehr gut ist und vor allem schön Leise. Ein weitere Punkt war für mich das man dort Grafikkarten von egal welcher länge reinbauen kann weil da einfach sehr viel Platz ist. Was würdest du denn empfehlen? Bin da gerne offen für Vorschläge.


EDIT: Also beim Prozessor sinds nur 200MHz mehr und dafür den Aufpreis zahlen? Übertakten wollte ich den sowieso nicht. Soll nur zum falten da sein.  
Das X470 Board kostet 60€ mehr als das X370.  Ob das lohnt?


----------



## Hasestab (13. November 2018)

Ich hab keine Ahnung von Gehäusen. Hab schon immer Benchtable oder wie jetzt Immo...offener Aufbau.
Wenn du gut damit fährst ist ja alles gut. Mit 2 Karten und CPU kommt da bei Dauerlast halt gut Temperatur zusammen. Vor allem im Sommer.


----------



## Hauwexis (13. November 2018)

Ja das stimmt wohl aber das ist bei dem Gehäuse kein Problem. Hat guten Airflow und man kann wenn benötigt massenweise Lüfter nachrüsten. Ganz so wie es beliebt. Aber danke dir für die Info.

So habe den Warenkorb nochmal überarbeitet:  Warenkorb | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de kaufen


Habe jetzt das X470 Board reingepackt. ist wahrscheinlich sinnvoller.


*EDIT: Ich habe gerade bestellt.  Bin schon gespannt wann alles ankommt und ich es zusammenbauen kann. Mein erster Fold-Only-PC.
Jetzt brauche ich nur noch 2 Grafikkarten.*


----------



## Bumblebee (14. November 2018)

Hauwexis schrieb:


> *
> …. Jetzt brauche ich nur noch 2 Grafikkarten.*



Wieder einmal Sch*** ade dass ich Schweizer bin
Könnte dir 2 1060er geben die hier eh nur rumliegen


----------



## arcDaniel (14. November 2018)

Also ich weiss nicht ob es an der Turing Karte liegt oder an den aktuellen WU's, aber ich habe fast immer einen Thread welcher ganz ausgelastet ist. Ich habe mir sogar schon überlegt einen Ryzen 2700X zu kaufen, dann hätte ich im Single-Core 350mhz mehr. 

Mein 1700 läuft im Moment mit 4ghz in seinem Grenzbereich. Mit einem 2700X, hätte ich also im Stock bereits diese Leistung, teils sogar mehr, wenn ich die Reviews durchlese und gerade hier wo ich 1 Thread brauche, hätte ich deutlich mehr Leistung. Weiter wäre der Stromverbrauch geringer.


----------



## Rallyesport (14. November 2018)

Hey, ich hätte Verwendung für einen 1600  hab ein board für 'nen faltrechner, aber keinen cpu dafür.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. November 2018)

Hehe, geht mir ähnlich, wobei ich da keinen RAM für hätte 
Aber ich hätte auch 1150 ne Basis oder 1155 oder 1156 oder 1366.


Aber mal zum eigentlichen Thema, auf das ich antworten wollte.

Ich würde, wenn ich aus Falteffizienz schaue, ne RTX2070 besorgen und schauen, dass die  rel. gut eingestellt, läuft, der traue ich ganz grob 0,9 - 1 Mio PPD zu.


----------



## arcDaniel (14. November 2018)

Ob ich meinen 1700er abgeben würde, konnte ich so zwischen den Zeilen lesen. Naja, wenn der 2700X da ist (90% Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass ich ihn bestelle) und die Leistungssteigerung ohne OC gefällt mir, könnte ich die Abgabe meines 1700 in Erwägung ziehen. Sollte ich aber Lust bekommen den 2700X an seine Grenzen zu takten, würde ich den 1700 als Backup behalten wollen, es ist ein relativ gutes Exemplar  Wurde auch noch nie heiss, obwohl er Ordentlich Spannung ab bekommt.


----------



## Hauwexis (14. November 2018)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Wieder einmal Sch*** ade dass ich Schweizer bin
> Könnte dir 2 1060er geben die hier eh nur rumliegen




Schade  

Naja mal schauen. Bin schon dran was zu besorgen.  Denke da gerade an 2x 1070 oder 1070 Ti,  Hoffe da auf günstige gebrauchte.


----------



## Ramonx56 (14. November 2018)

Ich habe hier 2x 1070 die ich vielleicht loswerden möchte...
Bin mir noch unsicher...
1M+ PPD sind da auf jeden Fall drin.


----------



## Hauwexis (14. November 2018)

Das wäre ja verlockend Ramon 
Denk mal schneller drüber nach und gib mir dann bescheid  . Interesse habe ich wenn der Preis stimmt. Die würden hier im neuen Folding PC dauerhaft ihren Dienst verrichten. Ich mache mit dem PC nur Folding nichts anderes.Fürs zocken habe ich meinen Gaming Knecht.

Statusupdate zu meinem bestellten Rechner: Wurde gerade versandt 
Hoffentlich kommt der Flott dann kann ich am Weekend direkt zusammenbauen   So geil


----------



## Ramonx56 (14. November 2018)

Es handelt sich bei beiden, soweit ich weiß um folgendes Modell: EVGA GeForce GTX 1070 SC Gaming ACX 3.0, 8192 MB GDDR5
Aber ich will noch nicht zu viel versprechen. Ich denke noch drüber nach und muss mich vorher noch mit ein paar anderen Kollegen hier im folding Team austauschen.
Vielleicht ziehe ich auch eine FoPaSa in betracht. Vielleicht hättest du ja auch daran Interesse. Werde mir das Ganze noch einmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen.


----------



## Rallyesport (14. November 2018)

Grad von Mindfactory ne Mail bekommen das es angeblich ein überverkauf war die Karte und ich nun nichts geliefert bekomme. 
Na herzlichen Glückwunsch, da hatte wohl jemand statt na 259€ 159€ draus gemacht. 
Das is mal ein Saftladen.
Ich hatte mir vor Monaten einen Eiswolf dort kaufen wollen und nach einer Woche habe ich mal nachgefragt wo er bleibt, angeblich würden sie sich noch drum kümmern einen zu besorgen, da bin ich vom KAuf zurück getreten, der ist immer noch im Angebot wo selbst Alphacool selbst keine 240er Eiswolf mehr für die Vega auf Lager hat... 
So langsam gehen die mir echt auf den Zeiger...
Sind halt die billigsten aber naja, so gehts nicht.

Wer verkauft hier seine GTX 1060? Ich hab Interesse...


----------



## Hauwexis (14. November 2018)

@Ramonx56

ehrlich gesagt wäre es mir lieber die beiden Grafikkarten zu kaufen. Aber ist kein Problem lass dir Zeit.


----------



## Lubi7 (15. November 2018)

Eine gebrauchte GTX1060 mit 3GB kann man ab 130€ und eine GTX1070 ab 230€ bekommen.


----------



## Rallyesport (15. November 2018)

Ei super was für Modelle sind das?


----------



## Hauwexis (15. November 2018)

So habe heute zwei GTX 1070 gekauft und auch schon hier bei mir. Eine MSi GTX 1070 Armor und eine Inno3d GTX 1070 iChill X4.  Wollte dann gerade mal das Glas Seitenteil öffnen um zu gucken ob die beiden Grafikkarten ohne Entnahme der Laufwerksschächte ins Gehäuse passen und was passiert natürlich? Mir geht das Glas Seitenteil zu Bruch.  RICHTIG GEIL 

Also auf zum Fractal Design Shop um für Ersatz zu sorgen. Und was sehe ich da? Ich bin scheinbar nicht der einzige dem das passiert denn das Seitenteil ist ausverkauft 

Ich könnte in die Tastatur beißen.


----------



## micindustries (15. November 2018)

Hauwexis schrieb:


> Ich könnte in die Tastatur beißen.



Lieber nicht, sonst musst die auch noch neu kaufen  Ist das Fenster einfach so zersprungen, oder bist irgendwo angedotzt?


----------



## Hauwexis (15. November 2018)

micindustries schrieb:


> Lieber nicht, sonst musst die auch noch neu kaufen  Ist das Fenster einfach so zersprungen, oder bist irgendwo angedotzt?



Der Rechner stand auf dem Boden (Fliesen)  habe das Seitenteil gelöst und dabei ist es mir rechts aus der Hand geglitten. Ist dann nur mit der Ecke auf die Fliesen gestoßen und direkt hinüber. Komplett im Eimer.


----------



## micindustries (15. November 2018)

Okay, das ist mega ärgerlich. Evtl Kulanz über den Hersteller? Klingt als wär Spannung im Glas gewesen. Zumindest versteh ich das so, dass die Scheibe komplett zersprungen ist. Oder "nur" ne Ecke gesprungen?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lubi7 (16. November 2018)

@Rallysport
da ich in Wien Wohne, hab bei willhaben.at nachgeschaut und für 220€ bzw 230€ bekommt man natürlich nur die einfacheren Modelle von KFA2 und Gigabyte.
Die GTX1060 3GB bekommt man wie ich geschaut habe auch bei ebay kleinanzeigen um 130-140€

@Hauwexis
mein beileid, Fliesen und Glas sind echt ne miese kombi.

@All
weiss jemand was eigentlich mit der App folding@home for Android passiert ist? Hatte sie mal vor ca2-3 Jahren alten am handy, aber jetzt ist sie nicht mehr im AppStore. Habe da nur BOINC gefunden und probiere es jetzt aus mir Rosetta@home, kommt F@H wohl am nächsten 
Project list - BOINC


----------



## Hauwexis (16. November 2018)

@micindustries

Die Ecke ist angestoßen und dadurch die ganze Scheibe zersprungen. 

@Lubi7
Naja wenns mir nicht aus der Hand geglitten wäre, dann wäre es ganz unproblematisch gewesen   Ist mir auch bisher noch nie passiert sowas.


----------



## arcDaniel (16. November 2018)

Faltet eigentlich noch einer mit einer GTX750Ti?

Wenn ich mal wieder Zeit habe wollte ich dieses System mal wieder zusammenschrauben 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ProfBoom (16. November 2018)

@lubi7

Die App ist seit Februar offline und wird einer Überarbeitung unterzogen - natürlich ohne Zeitangabe.
Folding Forum • View topic - Announcement Android client overhaul


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. November 2018)

750er und Falten.

Meine 750 non-Ti hat Februar noch mit gefaltet, lohnt aber nicht mehr, deutlich unter 100k ppd? Das ist recht ineffizient.


----------



## Hauwexis (16. November 2018)

So Leute,

Der liebe Paketbote hat mir heute die ganze Hardware gebracht. Und ich hab auch schon ganz brav alles verbaut. Nun ist der Folding PC Fertig. Wird nur noch auf den neusten Stand gebracht. Treiber, Windows 10 Updates etc.

https://puu.sh/C2Ktc.jpg




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lubi7 (16. November 2018)

@ProfBoom

thx für den link

@Hauwexis

na da binn ich schon gespannt, wie du in der Punktetabelle durchstartest


----------



## Hauwexis (16. November 2018)

Lubi7 schrieb:


> @ProfBoom
> 
> thx für den link
> 
> ...




Ich hoffe auf 1 Mio PPD

Meine GTX 980 Ti hatte immer so zwischen 500.000 und 625.000 PPD gemacht



EDIT:

Der Gerät läuft. Ich denke ich kann zufrieden sein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## micindustries (16. November 2018)

Hast du irgendwas verändert (OC, UV), oder laufen die @stock?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hauwexis (16. November 2018)

Die laufen @Stock. Habe nur das DOCP Profil für den Ram im Bios aktiviert, sonst nichts. Kein OC, kein UV. Mache ich bei Grafikkarten nie.


EDIT:

So nächste: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Pendelt immer von 1.310.000 bis 1.260.000.   Darunter fällt es nicht.


*EDIT 2:

*So heute ist das Energiekosten Messgerät gekommen. Habs mal ans Netzteil angeschlossen um zu sehen was der Rechner so verbraucht. Der F@H Client läuft gerade auf Full. Mit beiden GTX1070 ohne CPU Folding verbraucht der Rechner 370W. Nur als Information für diejenigen die evtl vorhaben sich Ryzen etc zu kaufen. Vielleicht hilfts ja jemandem hier.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lubi7 (19. November 2018)

Ich wurde grad wenn schon 2 GraKas eingebaut sind underwolten und leitcht übertakten. 
Schätze kannst ca.20W pro Graka Sparen und dürch leichtes Übertakten eventuell 10% mehr PPD rausholen.

Hier ein gutes Video, wie es ganz einfach geht. YouTube
Hast dann mehr Punkte, weniger Stromverbrauch und weniger Lärm durch Lüfter, da die GraKas nicht so heiss werden (grade bei 2 so nah beieinander) es sei denn du nutzt den PC auch als Heizung 

*P.S.*
bei meiner GTX1080 Geht bei MSI Afterburner  die Temps von 62 Grad auf 54°C und PC Verbrauch laut Messgerät von 260Watt runter auf nur 215Watt.

Dabei hab ich vor allem Undervoltet und wenig übertaktet. Von stock 1050mW auf feste 900mW bei 1911Mhz


----------



## Hauwexis (19. November 2018)

Danke dir das werde ich mir sofort angucken und umsetzen.

EDIT:

Hab gerade mal ein wenig rumgetüfftelt. Also wenn ich den Takt beibehalte den die beiden Karten unter Vollast haben dann komme ich auf 320Watt statt 370W bei jeweils 0,900V. Das ist schon mal gut. Temps werden nicht wahnsinnig viel besser so 3-4 Grad. Mehr nicht. Kann aber auch vielleicht daran liegen weil sie ja beide dicht beieinander liegen, wer weiß. Am Wochenende teste ich das vielleicht mal ausgiebiger. Habs jetzt erstmal wieder zurück auf stock gestellt.


----------



## Lubi7 (19. November 2018)

Mit standard Kühlern und den 2 GraKas so nebeneinander sind die 3-4Grad schon ok. Bei mir wurden es etwas mehr Grad weniger, weil ich dieses monster teil mit 2 12er Lüftern auf der GTX1080 habe
EKL Alpenföhn Peter 2 | Preisvergleich Geizhals Österreich

50Watt ist schon mal nett, wieso lässt du es nicht bei 0,9V wenns läuft
Hier bei PCGH gibts par gute optimierungs threads 
GTX 1070 Overclocking/Undervolting  Ergebnisse, Erfahrungen, Meinungen

GTX 1070 - Zusätzliche Spannung
Oder einfach bei google GTX1070 undervolting eingeben


----------



## brooker (20. November 2018)

... Winterzeit ist Foldingzeit! 

Bei mir warten noch diverse GPUs auf ein neues Zuhause! 

GTX 1050 | GTX 1050Ti | QUADRO K620 | GTX 1060 3 GB ...

Bitte PN bei Interesse - Danke


----------



## Happy_Hepo (22. November 2018)

Win10 Update 1809 hatte das GPU-Folding bei mir verhindert, da die OpenCL.dll fehlte.
Ich habe die OpenCL.dll aus C:/Windows.old/WINDOWS/System32 in C:/Windows/System32 kopiert, und es lief wieder.
Das Update ist immer noch Beta.


----------



## Rallyesport (22. November 2018)

Hab mir gestern ne gebrauchte GTX 1060 von ?Manli? für wenig Geld gegönnt, ist eine im Referenz Design, leider aber das Referenz Design einer GTX 960. 
Naja zumindest habe ich sie auseinander genommen gereinigt und mit neuer WLP versehen und wieder zusammen gebaut, Knapp 300k PPD Incoming  bei unter 100 Watt, die KArte boostet auch sauber auf über 1800Mhz, was will man mehr? 

Es kamen gestern auch noch ein Ryzen3 2200G 8GB 2666Mhz Ram und ein Board, das wird dann mein reiner Faltrechner, da kommt dann die GTX 960 rein. Ich hoffe das ich dann mit der auf knapp 200k PPD komme wenn sie mit x16 angebunden ist. 
Vll lasse ich die Vega Grafikeinheit mitfalten, da sollten dann noch so 50k PPD dazu kommen, also insgesamt 250k PPD mit unter 150W, ich bin gespannt.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. November 2018)

Wie willst du mit nem 2200g 16 Lanes für die GPU erreichen, die CPU hat nur 8 Lanes für GPUs.


----------



## Rallyesport (22. November 2018)

Nur 8? Hmm achso die Vega APU braucht ja auch welche. Hmm na dann muss ich die erreichbaren PPD um 25k reduzieren.


----------



## JayTea (22. November 2018)

Pascal im Design von Maxwell?! Sagt mir gar nichts.
Und die GTX 960 wird eher 160 - 180 PPD liefern. Wohlmöglich auch noch weniger.


----------



## Rallyesport (22. November 2018)

Also die GTX liefert momentan im mittel so 165000ppd bei x8 Anbindung.
DIe GTX 1060 die ich hier habe hat den Föhn der GTX 960 im Referenzdesign.
Product Information -Manli

Wann steht eigentlich die nächste Faltwoche an?


----------



## brooker (22. November 2018)

... Februar 2019 - Weltkrebstag.

Ist das so eine GTX 960 wie du mir zwei geschickt hast? Ich bekomme die nicht zum Laufen.


----------



## Rallyesport (22. November 2018)

Wer hat wem ne GTX geschickt?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. November 2018)

Gefälschte 960?


----------



## Olstyle (22. November 2018)

1060er auf basis des 960er Referenzdesign war eine vollkommen gängige Lösung, das hat nichts mit Fälschungen zu tun.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. November 2018)

Ich meinte wegen „läuft nicht“ von brooker.
Das mit dem PCB ist schon klar


----------



## brooker (23. November 2018)

... habzwei GTX 960 gespendet bekommen die Probs machen. China Karten.


----------



## micindustries (23. November 2018)

brooker schrieb:


> ... habzwei GTX 960 gespendet bekommen die Probs machen. China Karten.


Dann vermutlich die von mir. Wenn Schrott dann tu sie zu selbigem. Dann bin ich wohl nem Betrüger auf den Leim gegangen :-/

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rallyesport (23. November 2018)

Okay darf man fragen wie das kam und um welche KArten es sich handelt? Vll sogar mal ein Bild von einer hier einstellen? 
Interessiert mich und vor allem vll sieht das vll jemand und tappt dann nicht selbst in das Fettnäpfchen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. November 2018)

Brooker, versuche mal gpu-z ohne Treiber, das sind ziemlich sicher umgelabelte gts450?


----------



## brooker (24. November 2018)

... ich komme gerade zu nix, aber für mich sind das umgelabelte Karte. Dort wurde im Bios rumgemacht. Melde mich dazu später.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. November 2018)

Kein Stress, die Karten sind ja nicht Lauffähig, ergo auch nicht in der Lage weg zu laufen


----------



## Rallyesport (24. November 2018)

Hab eben den neusten Nvidia Treiber installiert, leider kann ich jetzt die Graka nicht mehr zum falten überreden.
Bekanntes Problem? Lösung?


----------



## JayTea (24. November 2018)

Welche Version? 
GPU-Slot entfernen und neu hinzufügen.


----------



## Rallyesport (24. November 2018)

Das hat nichts gebracht, aber ich hab den Treiber wieder neu installiert, jetzt läuft es wieder


----------



## Lubi7 (28. November 2018)

Hi, 
wollte noch paar Werte zu dem 2ten PC mit einem i5-3470 durchgeben in dem nur die GTX1070 faltet.

Verbrauch idle ohne Falten ist 60W, wenn ich Falte ist der Verbrauch ohne undervolting bei 205W und Temp der Graka 72°C bei stock 1835MHz und 1030mV

wenn ich die Zotac GTX1070 mit Popobrenner auf 880mV undervolte und leicht auch 1880MHZ übertakte dann sinkt die Temperatur um 4°C auf 68°C und der 
Verbrauch ist 35Watt niedriger, also 170Watt.

lg


----------



## JayTea (29. November 2018)

Die drehen ja mal ordentlich auf! 

LinusTechTips_Team - Team Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Nono15 (29. November 2018)

JayTea schrieb:


> Die drehen ja mal ordentlich auf!
> 
> LinusTechTips_Team - Team Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats



Haben die ne Challenge am Laufen? So nach dem Motto "...noch dieses Jahr Rang 10..." oder so?


----------



## Hasestab (29. November 2018)

Das mal krass....!


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. November 2018)

Da kann ich ja einpacken


----------



## Hauwexis (29. November 2018)

Die beobachte ich schon seit Tagen. Wenn die so weiter machen ist denen Platz 2 in weiter Zukunft mal sicher. Aber die sind richtig Krank.


----------



## hbf878 (29. November 2018)

Nono15 schrieb:


> Haben die ne Challenge am Laufen? So nach dem Motto "...noch dieses Jahr Rang 10..." oder so?


Bei LTT läuft gerade eine einmonatige Faltaktion (seit 1. November): LTT Official Folding Month 2018!!! - Folding@home, Boinc, and Coin Mining - Linus Tech Tips 
Durchaus beeindruckende Zahlen, die da zusammenkommen, da muss sich PCGH warm anziehen. 


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


https://foldingstats.000webhostapp.com/teams.php?timeframe=weekly&to_compare%5B%5D=70335&to_compare%5B%5D=223518


----------



## Rallyesport (29. November 2018)

Hallo,
falls wer mal wieder ein wenig Ansporn braucht warum wir hier falten.
Ich hab gerade erfahren das der Schwager meiner Patentante vor ein paar Stunden an einem hoch aggressiven Tumor verstorben ist.Er wurde 49 Jahre alt.
Das ganze hat im Frühjahr angefangen und zuletzt dachte man es wäre soweit unter Kontrolle, jetzt eine Woche später war es vorbei. 
Wenn es etwas nützt und wenn es nur ein Mensch ist und seine Familie die dadurch ihren Vater, Mutter, Geschwister ect. behalten dürfen ist es jeden Euro Wert den wir hier reinstecken.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. November 2018)

@Rallyesport:
Ich würde zwar gerne auf den den "Gefällt mir"-Button drücken, aber er passt einfach nicht zum Tod eines Menschen.



Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rallyesport (30. November 2018)

Passt schon, das war jetzt niemand mit dem ich so im engeren kontakt stand, aber darum gehts ja auch garnet. 
Sowas kann einem selbst passieren, oder im engen Umfeld und dann steht man schön blöd da. 
Früher hat man sowas bekommen und ist gestorben, das war halt so, da wurde nicht viel gefragt. 
Heutzutage weiß man woran man erkrankt ist, oder woran man stirbt und kann teilweise dennoch nix gegen machen und um diese Situation in Zukunft zu vermeiden sollte jeder einen kleinen Teil dazu beitragen


----------



## Hauwexis (30. November 2018)

Schon traurig. Dafür lohnt es sich echt zu Folden. Vielleicht passiert ja mal der Durchbruch. Ich werde auf jeden fall weiter Folden.  Was sind schon die paar Euro für Strom?  Wenn man bedenkt für welche ******* man heute so Geld ausgibt dann steckt man es besser ins Folding, das schadet nicht und ist auch kein rausgeworfenes Geld.


----------



## Rallyesport (1. Dezember 2018)

Ich warte nur noch auf mein Slotblech, dann kann ich endlich den neuen PC zusammen bauen und ihn endlich auch falten lassen


----------



## Hauwexis (1. Dezember 2018)

Das hoffe ich doch sehr 

mit was foldest du dann?


----------



## Rallyesport (1. Dezember 2018)

Ich möchte probieren mit der Vega8 Grafikeinheit des Ryzen 2200G zu falten und mit der GTX 960 die noch hier rumliegt. 
Die GTX 1060 bleibt in meinem Hauptrechner und faltet immer dann wenn ich dran sitze. Kann dann wenn's juckt immer noch die Vega zuschalten. Wenn's gut läuft komme ich wohl so auf ca 1,4Mio ppd


----------



## Lubi7 (2. Dezember 2018)

Ich habe mir noch die Werte des 3ten PCs (meiner Tochter) mit  I5-4590 wo eine Zotac GTX1060 faltet angeschaut

Idle verbrauch vom PC liegt bei 45Watt, wenn die GTX1060 mit Stock Werten faltet ist der Verbrauch bei 160Watt bei 82°C und
hörbarem GraKa Lüfter bei 60% Lüftergeschwindigkeit.

Underwoltet auf 850mV bei 1860Mhz sinkt der verbrauch um 35Watt auf 125Watt, die Temperetur um nette 10°C auf 72°C und
der Lüfter ist kaum mehr hörbar bei 42% Lüftergeschwindigkeit.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Dezember 2018)

Hat jemand von euch eLoop's als Lüfter verbaut und kann was über deren Haltbarkeit sagen? 


Mein eLoop b14-2 (Lüfter meiner "Bürokühlung") beginnt nach einem Jahr 24/7 das Lager  bereits an zu ratern  und ich finde diese ~9'000h schon sehr mager wen Noisblocker die Lebensdauer mit 160'000h angibt.

Hab ich einfach Pech gehabt oder sind die nicht 24/7  Volllast-tauglich?


----------



## Hasestab (3. Dezember 2018)

Hab leider nur die B12-2. Die sind lange ohne Probleme auf einem Morpheus mit Gtx 760 gelaufen. Und jetzt im Intel 2te und 3te Faltrechner auf den CPU Kühlern verbaut. Keine Probleme.


----------



## JayTea (3. Dezember 2018)

Ich schätze, du hast ein Montagsmodell. Kenne die zwar nicht, aber die sollten demnach, was ich gehört habe, schon deutlich solider sein.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Dezember 2018)

Mein eLoop ist wieder ruhig auch wenn es mir Noisblocker mit den gekappselten Lager nicht ganz einfach gemacht hat > Rückseite beide Aufkleber weg, kleines Loch gebohrt und die Lager mit dem Teflon-WD40 geflutet.


----------



## Nono15 (4. Dezember 2018)

Ich hab solche verbaut in meinem Faltrechner, und die laufen schon lange - zwar nicht 24/7 aber ein paar Jahre haben die locker schon auf dem Buckel


----------



## Hasestab (7. Dezember 2018)

Gerade kam ein Projekt 14124.  Performance ist miserabel,.


----------



## Hauwexis (7. Dezember 2018)

Habe von Noiseblocker 3 Stück von den XK-1  verbaut. Die höre ich nicht. Sind jetzt seit einem Jahr verbaut und machen das was sie sollen ohne Probleme.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Dezember 2018)

Hauwexis schrieb:


> Habe von Noiseblocker 3 Stück von den XK-1  verbaut. Die höre ich nicht. Sind jetzt seit einem Jahr verbaut und machen das was sie sollen ohne Probleme.


Bei den XK´s kann ich dir was zur Haltbarkeit erzählen: 
Von den XK-2 hab ich 9 Stück in der Grösse 140mm auf meinem Mora 420 verbaut:
In der Zwischenzeit sind diese ~7,5 Jahre alt und davon rund 5 Jahre Volllast (Lüftersteuerung hab ich erst vor 2,5 Jahren verbaut) > bis jetzt musste ich an zweien (beim einten zweimal) die Lager mit WD40 behandeln.


----------



## Hauwexis (7. Dezember 2018)

Na 5 Jahre unter vollast? Dann ist das doch in Ordnung. Irgendwann gibt selbst der beste Lüfter mal auf. Ich bin bisher sehr zufrieden. Die Dinger sind schön leise und machen keine mucken.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Dezember 2018)

Über die Haltbarkeit der XK2 kann ich echt nicht meckern , nur scheint diese Tugend Noisblocker meinem eLoop nicht mitgegeben zu haben. 

Zumindest ist er seit der Lagerflutung mit WD40 wieder ruhig.


----------



## JayTea (8. Dezember 2018)

Hasestab schrieb:


> Gerade kam ein Projekt 14124.  Performance ist miserabel,.




Geht so... auf der GTX 1080 bei 2012 MHz ist das Projekt mit 885 k Punkten gut im Durchschnit!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Übrigen habe ich meinen Tower auf 3,5 cm hohe "Stelzen" gesetzt. Dadurch bekommt der Lüfter im Boden mehr Freiheit und die GPU-Temperatur fällt um circa 5 K auf 55 - 56° C. Ein paar mehr MHz Takt ist das Ergebnis.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Dezember 2018)

Mein HFM.Net streikt und bekomme es einfach nicht wieder zum laufen (auch Neuinstallation versucht). 

Hier die Fehlermeldung die mir angezeigt wird:



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (8. Dezember 2018)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Mein HFM.Net streikt und bekomme es einfach nicht wieder zum laufen (auch Neuinstallation versucht).


HFM anhalten, Verzeichnis C:\Users\USERNAME\AppData\Roaming\HFM löschen und HFM neu installieren.
Könnte auch ausreichen, anstelle des genannten Verzeichnisses darin nur die HFM-Config-Datei (bei mir HFM.hfmx) und / oder config.xml zu löschen.
Oder auch, wie in der Fehlermeldung beschrieben, HFM mit der Befehlszeilen-Option /r zu starten.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Dezember 2018)

@mattinator:
Hab klein angefangen und config.xml löschen hat schon zum Erfolg geführt.


----------



## ProfBoom (9. Dezember 2018)

Alternativ die Datei aus einem Backup wiederherstellen, das reicht auch schon.
 Hab ich auch schon ein paarmal machen müssen.


----------



## Rallyesport (12. Dezember 2018)

Huhu Leute ich hab ein kleines Problem, ich hab eben meinen AMD Treiber neu installiert jetzt will aber meine GTX 1060 nicht mehr falten, sie wird im F@H Client angezeigt, aber faltet einfach nicht los, da steht nur ready und das war es. 
Das gleiche Problem hatte ich gestern schon als ich endlich meinen 2. Faltrechner mit Ryzen 2200G und GTX 960 anschmeißen wollte, die Vega Grafikeinheit faltet die GTX 960 bleibt bei ready und Ende.
Die ganze Zeit gab es keine Probleme und es lief ja immer beides. 

Läuft wieder, habe den Nvidia Treiber komplett deinstalliert, danach gind es auf wundersame weise, wollte eig schon die GTX 1060 ausbauen und die RX570 einbauen und die GTX in den 2. Rechner verbannen^^


----------



## DOcean (12. Dezember 2018)

im folding client mal alles slots löschen und neu zuweisen, vlt hat der Schluckauf


----------



## Rallyesport (12. Dezember 2018)

Das hatte ich gemacht hatte aber leider nix gebracht, ein löschen des Nvidia Treibers brachte Erfolg


----------



## Rallyesport (13. Dezember 2018)

Neuer Faltpc läuft nun! Ein HTPC mit dem gewissen etwas


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. Dezember 2018)

Welches Gehäuse ist das?


----------



## Rallyesport (13. Dezember 2018)

Das ist ein Sharkoon S1000 und für den Preis von etwas über 50€ hat das eine echt super Qualität, das CM ist auch sehr gut bei diesem Gehäuse, vor allem viel besser wie bei meinem drei mal so teurem LianLi  
Da ist kein laberiges Blech dran oder so, also wirklich top! Einzig das Plastikfenster zerkratzt super schnell, da währe Glas doch das Material der Wahl gewesen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. Dezember 2018)

Ah, ok, ja das Sharkoon ist gut, ich hab das S25-v hier 

Gebe dir recht, für das Geld, top.


----------



## JayTea (13. Dezember 2018)

WTF, zurück in die Zukunft? 
Bei euch haben bereits drei Kerzen Feuer gefangen gehabt!? 
Alles Gute für den neuen Faltrechner; schaut hübsch aus!

Übrigens: Yeah, Top 50, YEAH!


----------



## Rallyesport (13. Dezember 2018)

Nee wir wechseln nur ab und an damit nicht eine zu weit runter brennt


----------



## Hasestab (17. Dezember 2018)

So Leute.  Wohlverdienter Winterurlaub für mich und meine Hardware. Bis in 12 Tagen . 

Gruss Hase


----------



## Hauwexis (17. Dezember 2018)

Jetzt werde ich aber neidisch. Am Donnerstag muss ich wieder arbeiten gehen. und zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr auch . Erst danach hab ich Urlaub. Aber gefaltet wird trotzdem


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Dezember 2018)

@Hasestab:
Viel Spass und übertreib es nicht > Extrem reicht


----------



## Hasestab (17. Dezember 2018)

Ne ne....gemütlicher Familienurlaub bei der Verwandtschaft. Nix Großes!
Überstunden ist das Stichwort!!!!
Gruss


----------



## Hauwexis (17. Dezember 2018)

Wer viel arbeitet der soll auch viel Frei haben. Es sei dir gegönnt.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Dezember 2018)

Noch so ein Malocher.


----------



## JayTea (17. Dezember 2018)

> 18:29:28:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 4350000 out of 5000000 steps (87%)
> 18:29:47:WU00:FS01:0x21:ERROR:exception: Error downloading array energyBuffer: clEnqueueReadBuffer (-5)
> 18:29:47:WU00:FS01:0x21:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
> 18:29:47:WU00:FS01:0x21:Saving result file log.txt
> ...



Woran liegts? Habt ihr auch Probleme?
War das Projekt 11720. Wobei ich den Fehler seit wenigen Tagen ein paar Mal hatte. Auch bei anderen Projekten; 11728 und 14xxx.


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Dezember 2018)

Kann/muss den Fehler leider bestätigen - ebenfalls (hauptsächlich) Projekt 11720
Interessanterweise "schadet" es meinen Punkten nicht


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Dezember 2018)

Bei mir der Fehler dafür gesorgt dass sich die eine Titan verweigert hat bei der nächsten WU wieder hochzutakten.

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## JayTea (18. Dezember 2018)

Hmm, irgendetwas ist da im Busch.
Die PPD bleiben bei mir auch konstant auf ~880 k mit der GTX 1080. Habe auch kein "Leck" gefunden; komisch.


----------



## Hauwexis (18. Dezember 2018)

hmm.  ich brauche jetzt auch mal Hilfe. Ich habe eben die beiden 1070er auf dem Mainboard getauscht. Also in den PCIe Slots getauscht. Weil ein Kabel vom Mainboard von einer Grafikkarte 2 Lüfter blockiert hat. Jetzt wollte ich weiter folden allerdings funktioniert das jetzt nicht mehr. Habe auch schon die Slots gelöscht und neu erstellen lassen. Er lädt zwar das Projekt runter aber bleibt im Ready Modus und startet das Folding nicht. 

Was kann ich da machen?

Edit:

Jetzt gehts wieder. Habe den Grafikkarten Treiber mal neu installiert. Und schwups schon geht es wieder. Merkwürdig.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. Dezember 2018)

nee, das ist normal, das Thema hab ich auch imme rgehabt, wnen ich sowas getan habe.
Sogar bei 2 absolut baugleichen 960ern.


----------



## JayTea (19. Dezember 2018)

_


Bumblebee schrieb:



			Kann/muss den Fehler leider bestätigen - ebenfalls (hauptsächlich) Projekt 11720
Interessanterweise "schadet" es meinen Punkten nicht
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

foldinghomealone_ hatte seinerzeit im Foldingforum nachgehakt: *klick*
Alles habe ich nicht gelesen aber scheinbar bekommt man anteilig Punkte, so richtig klar ist die Ursache nicht, Treiber kann immer ein Problem sein.
416.81 habe ich installiert.


----------



## Rallyesport (22. Dezember 2018)

Dumme Frage, wie stellt man eigentlich sicher das die Rechenleistung dort an kommt wo sie hin soll und nicht für eventuell Mining oder so missbraucht wird, kann man das eigentlich 100% ausschließen das unterwegs da was abgezwackt wird?


----------



## JayTea (22. Dezember 2018)

In jedem Fall ist das [leider] eine berechtigte Frage von dir!
Hundertprozentig ausschließen kann ich nur das, wo ich selbst auch hundertprozentigen Durchblick habe. Das ist zwar bei F@h nicht der Fall aber irgendwoher müssen die Forschungsergebnisse/paper ja auch kommen. Ich glaube also nicht daran, dass die Leistung anderweitig genutzt wird aber mich wundert auch nix mehr, falls es (zum Teil) nicht so sein sollte...


----------



## Rallyesport (23. Dezember 2018)

Na ich hoffe das beste 
Gibt es einen Grund warum du sagst das es dich nicht wundern würde wenn es teilweise nicht so ist.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. Dezember 2018)

Da man mit Mining auf GPUs keinen Blumentopf mehr verdient, ist das quasi stark rückläufig.


----------



## Rallyesport (23. Dezember 2018)

Ja aber wenn man quasi nix dafür zahlt da die Stromkosten ja wo anders liegen und die Anschaffungskosten für die Hardware. 
Mir kam nur der Gedanke halt letztens, deshalb dachte ich, ich frag hier mal.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (23. Dezember 2018)

Selbst wenn dem so wäre, würde das Geld ja wieder in neue Hardware und Betriebskosten fließen und somit ebenfalls die weitere Forschung finanzieren. Bisher war Stanford immer recht transparent. Theoretisch könnte ein Gauner die WUs vor Ort so modifizieren, daß sie Rechenleistung für Mining generieren. Dies ist aber recht aufwendig, da wäre BOINC ggf. attraktiver. ..


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. Dezember 2018)

Vor allem sidn da WebAPPs noch viel einfacher


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Dezember 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. Dezember 2018)

ahh, ok, im Tapatalk ist das nicht lesbar, aber danke, dir auch  und dem Rest im Team


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Dezember 2018)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hast du schön gemacht 
Und natürlich wünsche ich allen das Selbe


----------



## Rallyesport (24. Dezember 2018)

Frohe Weihnachten!


----------



## Hauwexis (24. Dezember 2018)

Frohe Weihnachten ihr Falter.


----------



## JayTea (25. Dezember 2018)

Danke gleichfalls! 
Ich hoffe, einige von euch haben eine RTX 2080Ti unterm Baum gefunden!


----------



## Hauwexis (25. Dezember 2018)

Habe gerade nochmal nachgeguckt aber leider lag da keine.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (26. Dezember 2018)

Hauwexis schrieb:


> Habe gerade nochmal nachgeguckt aber leider lag da keine.


Geht mir genauso 
Allerdings, die stand auch gar nicht auf der Wunschliste.


----------



## Hauwexis (26. Dezember 2018)

Stand bei mir auch nicht auf der Liste, Aber sicher ist sicher.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (26. Dezember 2018)

Dafür ist deien Liste im Luxx lang  scheinst ja platz zu brauchen


----------



## Hauwexis (26. Dezember 2018)

Ja den brauche ich tatsächlich. Das Zeug liegt hier nur rum und wird dadurch auch nicht besser. Würde mich ja freuen wenn es jemand haben möchte. Weil funktionieren tut das alles noch. Wegwerfen sehe ich einfach nicht ein. Es gibt immer jemanden der sowas brauchen kann.


----------



## micindustries (26. Dezember 2018)

Hauwexis schrieb:


> Ja den brauche ich tatsächlich. Das Zeug liegt hier nur rum und wird dadurch auch nicht besser. Würde mich ja freuen wenn es jemand haben möchte. Weil funktionieren tut das alles noch. Wegwerfen sehe ich einfach nicht ein. Es gibt immer jemanden der sowas brauchen kann.


Gibt es dazu auch hier einen Thread, oder Link? Bin mit Tapatalk unterwegs, da ist alles etwas weniger durchsichtig 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Januar 2019)

Ein frohes neues Jahr euch allen, danke für euren andauernden Einsatz und - einmal mehr -


----------



## micindustries (1. Januar 2019)

Auch von mir allen Faltern ein frohes Neues (Falt)Jahr 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hauwexis (1. Januar 2019)

Frohes neues Jahr euch allen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Januar 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## foldinghomealone (4. Januar 2019)

Frohes Neues, wuensche ich!!!

Krieche schoen langsam aus der Versenkung hervor und wollte wissen, ob es wieder eine Krebsfaltwoche gibt?


----------



## JayTea (4. Januar 2019)

Welcome back! 
Aber ganz bestimmt wird's die geben!


----------



## JayTea (4. Januar 2019)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Na ich hoffe das beste
> Gibt es einen Grund warum du sagst das es dich nicht wundern würde wenn es teilweise nicht so ist.



Der Mensch ist stets auf seinen eigenen Vorteil bedacht. Ob es nun der Abgassandal ist, der Raubbau auf Kosten der Natur oder das Rauchen am rauchfreien Bahnhof, obwohl es verboten ist und sogar Durchsagen gemacht werden. Es gibt tausend Gründe. Hmmmm, hat da wer den Glauben an das Gute im Menschen oder sogar den Glauben an die gesamte Menschheit verloren?! 
Heute habe ich mir einen Wasserkühler für die VRMs auf dem Mainboard bestellt, bevor der für mein altes ASUS Maximus VIII nicht mehr lieferbar ist. Mal sehen, in wie viel Jahren ich dazu komme, den in Betrieb zu nehmen! 

In diesem Sinne: Glückwunsch an alle Mitstreiter zu Platz 10!


----------



## JayTea (7. Januar 2019)

Die RTX 2060 bewirbt sich als 24/7-Falt-GPU. Der kleine Speicher auf dem viele rumhacken ist dafür ja sowas von schnuppe!


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Januar 2019)

JayTea schrieb:


> Die RTX 2060 bewirbt sich als 24/7-Falt-GPU. Der kleine Speicher auf dem viele rumhacken ist dafür ja sowas von schnuppe!



Ich stimme dir zu


----------



## Hasestab (7. Januar 2019)

Wäre mir zu klein zum falten.
Bzw was bringt die an Faltleistung?

Gruss

Ps..Frohes Neues


----------



## Hauwexis (8. Januar 2019)

Die Grafikkarten von Nvidia werden auch immer teurer. Jetzt muss man schon teure 369€ Minimum hinlegen für eine Mittelklasse Grafikkarte und da reden wir noch nicht über eine Partnerkarte mit besserer Kühllösung.  Ich finde es ziemlich frech und so wirklich lustig ist das auch nicht mehr. Ich vermisse die Zeiten wo die Flaggschiffe nicht über 400€ gekostet haben. Wirklich.  Aber irgendwie bekommt man ja den Hals nicht voll.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. Januar 2019)

Nvidia verschiebt die Karten nunmal gerade nach oben.
Rein von der Grafikleistung ist die 2060 ja doch deutlich stärker als man den Schritt erwartet hätte.

Hinzu kommt der riesige Turing Chip und das seit Turing andere Platzieren einer FE.
besser Kühler als die FE sind gerade bei ner 2060 eher quark.
Da werden wir sogar eher noch günstigere, empfehlenswerte Customs sehen.

Für Gaming würde ich aber aktuell eher Vega56 empfehlen


----------



## brooker (11. Januar 2019)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Frohes Neues, wuensche ich!!!
> 
> Krieche schoen langsam aus der Versenkung hervor und wollte wissen, ob es wieder eine Krebsfaltwoche gibt?



Sicher, sicher es wird die Faltwoche geben!

Hier ist der Aufruf dazu: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...-krebs-tages-ab-04-02-2019-a.html#post9678698

Kannste wieder direkt verlinken!


----------



## brooker (11. Januar 2019)

... meine Daten und Herren aufgepasst! Ich habe hier noch sehr feine kleine GPUs die einer einsamen Server CPU ein wenig Wärme ums Herz bringen könnte, bspw. GTX 750Ti, GTX 1050 usw. Wer Interesse hat bitte eine PN.


----------



## brooker (12. Januar 2019)

... und weiter gehts im neuen Jahr, wir sprinten auf die erste Aktion des Jahres zu, hurra!

*Der Aufruf zur Folding-Woche "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2019 ist online.* 

Bitte tragt dort Eure Teilnahme ein, bewertet das Thema und bitte so oft wie möglich aufrufen, damit es auf der Main möglichst lange "heiß" bleibt und somit es viele User der Community sehen. Danke.


----------



## brooker (12. Januar 2019)

... bitte in Vorbereitung auf das Folding-Event im untenstehenden Fred Eure aktuellen Empfehlungen für Treiber - AMD und NVidia - hinterlegen. Danke. daumen:

Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home


----------



## Hitch81 (13. Januar 2019)

Hallo Zusammen

Habe vorhin festgestellt, dass die F@H-Controll "Offline" angezeigt hat. Wie bekomme ich die wieder Online, ohne den PC neu zu starten?

Dann habe ich noch in Erinnerung, dass man im Taskmanager die Prio der F@H-Anwendungen auf "hoch" stellen sollte. Wie kann ich das dauerhaft machen, ohne dass man dies nach jeder WU neu machen muss?


----------



## JayTea (14. Januar 2019)

Problem inzwischen behoben bei dir? War das Fenster komplett ausgegraut? 
Ansonsten poste mal einen Screenshot und den Inhalt des Logs als Spoiler.

Kann, muss aber nicht.
Sieht dazu nichts im HowTo!? Bin grade selbst nicht mehr ganz sicher...


----------



## Hitch81 (14. Januar 2019)

Das meine ich:

https://s15.directupload.net/images/190114/gcz7klmz.jpg

Das Problem besteht weiterhin

Den Lüftern nach (ist ein kleines Triebwerk die R290...) ist der PC immernoch am folden.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Januar 2019)

Client neuinstallieren


----------



## Hasestab (14. Januar 2019)

Hatte ich auch ...liegt definitiv an Software. Aber ob Client neu installieren langt glaub ich nicht.


----------



## Rallyesport (14. Januar 2019)

Das hatte ich gestern auch, aber nach einer Neuinstallation ging es wieder...
Hier kleines Update, meine HTPC Faltmaschine wurde ein wenig geupgradet, die GTX 960 war mir dann doch ein wenig schwachbrüstig, 
hab jetzt ein etwas stärkeres Produkt eingebaut...

Meinem Hauptrechner ging auch die GTX 1060 verlustig, da wurde auch ein wenig geupgradet...


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Januar 2019)

Hitch81 - mach mal komplette De-Installation und Neueinrichtung vom F@H

In vielen Fällen hat das wirklich geholfen


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (16. Januar 2019)

Die Asus Rog 2080 Strixx OC macht knapp 1,5 Mill ab guten Tagen auch 1,6 . ich glaube den 7700K brauch ich selbst auf 5 GHZ nicht mit laufen lassen... ^^


----------



## brooker (16. Januar 2019)

Mr.Ultimo schrieb:


> Die Asus Rog 2080 Strixx OC macht knapp 1,5 Mill ab guten Tagen auch 1,6 . ich glaube den 7700K brauch ich selbst auf 5 GHZ nicht mit laufen lassen... ^^



Bitte in Holdies Liste verewigen: PPD Performance Tabelle Danke!


----------



## Hitch81 (17. Januar 2019)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Hitch81 - mach mal komplette De-Installation und Neueinrichtung vom F@H
> 
> In vielen Fällen hat das wirklich geholfen



Gestern nach Neuinstallation wieder dasselbe... So wird's etwas mühsam...


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Januar 2019)

Hitch81 schrieb:


> Gestern nach Neuinstallation wieder dasselbe... So wird's etwas mühsam...



Ich gebe dir natürlich Recht 

1) Restliche Applikationen / Spiele laufen ohne Probleme?
2) Internet "tut" wie es soll?
3) Welche Clienten-Version hast du im Gebrauch?


----------



## u78g (18. Januar 2019)

Hitch81 schrieb:


> Dann habe ich noch in Erinnerung, dass man im Taskmanager die Prio der F@H-Anwendungen auf "hoch" stellen sollte. Wie kann ich das dauerhaft machen, ohne dass man dies nach jeder WU neu machen muss?



....bei FAHControl...Configure....Advanced und dann unter "Folding Core Priority" den Punkt bei "slightly higher" setzen


----------



## brooker (18. Januar 2019)

Update zum Folding Event "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2019 

Der Sponsor wird CORSAIR sein! 

Bitte tragt Eure Teilnahme ein und bewertet bzw. liked das Thema das wir lange auf der Main stehen. Danke.


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (18. Januar 2019)

brooker schrieb:


> Bitte in Holdies Liste verewigen: PPD Performance Tabelle Danke!


done


----------



## Hitch81 (19. Januar 2019)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ich gebe dir natürlich Recht
> 
> 1) Restliche Applikationen / Spiele laufen ohne Probleme?
> 2) Internet "tut" wie es soll?
> 3) Welche Clienten-Version hast du im Gebrauch?



1. BF IV läuft einwandfrei. Alle weiteren Programme auch.
2.  Alles I.O.
3. Version: 7.5.1


----------



## Hitch81 (19. Januar 2019)

u78g schrieb:


> ....bei FAHControl...Configure....Advanced und dann unter "Folding Core Priority" den Punkt bei "slightly higher" setzen



Danke


----------



## JayTea (19. Januar 2019)

Dann teste mal bitte die Vorgängerversion 7.4.4. Damit hatte ich noch nie ernsthafte Probleme!


----------



## brooker (19. Januar 2019)

JayTea schrieb:


> Dann teste mal bitte die Vorgängerversion 7.4.4. Damit hatte ich noch nie ernsthafte Probleme!



Nur das, wenn man mit zwei GPUs in einem Rechner, die durcheinander gebracht werden, von der Zuordnung.


----------



## brooker (20. Januar 2019)

... wer was als Aufruf für seine Signatur braucht: *>>-    MACH MIT!    "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" ab 04.02.2019     -<<*​
Geht auf zitieren und dann copy und Paste


----------



## Hitch81 (20. Januar 2019)

Ich starte meine Kiste nun täglich einmal neu. Dann läufts auch


----------



## brooker (20. Januar 2019)

... komisch, bei mir läuft das mir der 7.4.4 und Win7 problemlos über Monate.


----------



## Hitch81 (20. Januar 2019)

Keine Ahnung an was es liegt.

Habe da noch eine Frage...

Würde es bei meinem Sytem Sinn machen (Intel Core i7 4790K @ 4405.27 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR) eine neue GPU einzubauen, oder gleich was Neues aufbauen?

Ps. Netzteil:  E10 500 Watt


----------



## brooker (20. Januar 2019)

Hitch81 schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung an was es liegt.
> 
> Habe da noch eine Frage...
> 
> ...



Kommt darauf an was mit dem Rechner gemacht werden soll. 

Aber eigentlich, die i7 mit 4,4GHz rockt eigentlich noch alles gut. Spendier dem Rechner ne fix SSD und bau die GPU die Dir zusagt. Und wenn die CPU dann wirklich ausbremsen sollte, dann ist es marginal, im einstelligen Prozentbereich.


----------



## JayTea (20. Januar 2019)

Leider stelle ich fest, dass seit einigen Tagen die PPD-Ausbeute gesunken ist. Muss wohl an neuen Projekten liegen, die nicht ganz so ertragreich sind.
Neulich hatte ich noch ~870- 880 k PPD und inzwischen sind es etwa 30 k weniger. 
Hat das noch jemand gemerkt? In der EOC-Team-Summary ist das bedingt durch die Teilnehmerfluktuation nicht anständig nachvollziehbar.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Januar 2019)

Wenn es nur 30kPPD Differenz wären 
Momentan zwischen 580 und 860 kPPD pro Titan X-M und der Durchschnitt zeigt eindeutig Richtung 620kPPD pro Projekt.


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Januar 2019)

Ganz nebenbei - ich freue mich schon darauf wenn die Stats. wieder gehen....

Das gibt dann wieder ein "ganz besoffen Bild" ab für eine Weile


----------



## JeansOn (22. Januar 2019)

JayTea schrieb:


> Leider stelle ich fest, dass seit einigen Tagen die PPD-Ausbeute gesunken ist. Muss wohl an neuen Projekten liegen, die nicht ganz so ertragreich sind.
> Neulich hatte ich noch ~870- 880 k PPD und inzwischen sind es etwa 30 k weniger.
> Hat das noch jemand gemerkt? In der EOC-Team-Summary ist das bedingt durch die Teilnehmerfluktuation nicht anständig nachvollziehbar.



Deine Frage geht natürlich an die GraKa-Fraktion.
Ich melde mich mal trotzdem, dann kann sich jeder seinen Reim drauf machen:
Zur Zeit läuft eine CPU-A7-WU P14201 die läuft ca. 7h30" mit 53.644 PPD (auf i7-6700K@4400 mit core 4/8)

Das blöde ist, daß die PPD neuer WUs ständig nach unten angepaßt zu werden scheinen. Als ob die da immer den modernsten Einstellungs-Rechner mit der tollsten CPU stehen haben, um "Einstellungsdurchläufe" mit der aktuellsten HW zu machen. (Definitiv: Die haben zu jedem Projekt Faktoren, mit denen dann die Ziel-PPD der WUs eines Projektes angefixt wird. Mit jeder neuen Intel-CPU habe ich nen älteren Rechner ...) Ich denke das, weil seit der Einführung der A7-WUs die PPD-Ausbeute kontinuierlich abgesenkt wird, in Richtung A4-WU, die ja auch die CPU weniger belastet. 

Meine ersten A7 (2016?) hatten noch 100.000 bis zu 120.000 PPD gebracht. Das wurde in gewissen Zeitabständen dann leider etwas angepaßt. Zuletzt war für mich 70.000 PPD ganz gut.

*So weit mein Versuch, einer Antwort.
Aber es gibt ja noch andere Gründe für die Falterei, als der ganze virtuelle Kram (ich meine natürlich virtueller Sport), auch wenn man gesund ist und nur gesunde Verwandtschaft hat ...*


----------



## Rallyesport (23. Januar 2019)

Seit wann funzt eig die Zählung der Punkte schon nicht mehr? 
Ich hab das Gefühl mir gehen schon seit Tagen komplette Wu´s verloren, aber in der Logdatei werden sie als fertig berechnet ohne Fehler angezeigt.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. Januar 2019)

@Rallyesport:
Nix Neues bzw. Altbekannt:
Ab und Zu funktioniert die Punktezählerei nicht, aber keine Angst, im Normalfall werden die Punkte nachgereicht.



Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Januar 2019)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @Rallyesport:
> Nix Neues bzw. Altbekannt:
> Ab und Zu funktioniert die Punktezählerei nicht, aber keine Angst, im Normalfall werden die Punkte nachgereicht.
> 
> ...



… Dein Wort in Gottes Gehörgang 
Und btw. - F@H bzw. Vijay Pande schweigt mich diesmal hartnäckig an …


----------



## Rallyesport (23. Januar 2019)

Hmm sehr seltsam ist auch, bei einem PC werden die Punkte gut geschrieben, beim anderen halt nicht.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. Januar 2019)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Hmm sehr seltsam ist auch, bei einem PC werden die Punkte gut geschrieben, beim anderen halt nicht.


Wie meinst du das?

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rallyesport (23. Januar 2019)

Ich falte mit zwei PC´s und die Punkte von dem einen PC wurden mir gutgeschrieben und dem Team und die Punkte vom 2. System tauchen nicht auf, Team und User stimmt aber. 
Und das war halt seltsam vor allem in Verbindung damit das es ja bei vielen Leuten nicht funzt.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. Januar 2019)

Passkey richtig eingegeben?

Ich falte momentan auch selber mit zwei Rechner und dass wird alles richtig gezählt.

Frag mal unsere Oberbiene mit wie vielen er faltet und richtig gezählt wird.

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rallyesport (23. Januar 2019)

Ich würde eher gerne wissen ob unsere Oberbeine zuhause ne normale Heizung nutzt  

Wenn ich den Passkey falsch eingegeben hätte müsste ich das doch eigentlich an der PPD ausbeute sehen die mir angeziegt wird, die sieht nämlich pasen aus


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. Januar 2019)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Wenn ich den Passkey falsch eingegeben hätte müsste ich das doch eigentlich an der PPD ausbeute sehen die mir angeziegt wird, die sieht nämlich pasen aus


Darauf kannst du dich leider nicht verlassen > selbst ohne eingetragenen Passkey (zumindest beim 7.4.4) werden die PPD mit Passkey angezeigt.

Einzige Möglichkeit um 100% sicher zu sein dass es passt ist bei extremoverclocking (sobald es wieder funktioniert) die Punkte die in der Log der beiden Rechner vermerkt sind abzugleichen.


Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## brooker (23. Januar 2019)

.. Stats wieder online!


----------



## JeansOn (24. Januar 2019)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Ich falte mit zwei PC´s und die Punkte von dem einen PC wurden mir gutgeschrieben und dem Team und die Punkte vom 2. System tauchen nicht auf, Team und User stimmt aber.
> Und das war halt seltsam vor allem in Verbindung damit das es ja bei vielen Leuten nicht funzt.



Hast Du Dich auch nicht verkalkuliert?

Ich meine, Du hast 2 LOG-File für diesen Tag. Du hast dann addiert und dann fehlt Dir eine WU oder so in der Summe?

Ich hatte das schon mehrfach.
Im F&H-Forum dort habe ich dann das Problem mit der speziellen WU geschildert, LOG dazugepackt. Am anderen Tag hatte ich die Punkte zusätzlich.
Ich hatte im Dezember zuletzt sowas gehabt: Ich kann ja, wenn mir meine Ausbeute zu gering erscheint, auf overclocking.com die Anzahl der WUs feststellen und mit dem/den Log(s) vergleichen.
Ich hatte aber nen anderen Streß und da war mir das zu blöd, bei den paar ppd bei mir. 

Aber vielleicht hilft Dir die Aussage. Würde mich freuen.


----------



## kampfschaaaf (26. Januar 2019)

Bei dem neuen Client faltet ja sogar der CPU-Graphikchip mit! Das hat der "alte" nicht gemacht.
Mal sehen, ob ich nicht doch mit 3 Rechnern an den Start gehen kann. Momentan heizt es sich so ganz gut...

Gut falt!
- faltschaaaf -


----------



## Jeretxxo (27. Januar 2019)

Hey, ich hatte eben einen merkwürdigen Fehler, kann jemand etwas damit anfangen?
09:50:00:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 8875000 out of 12500000 steps (71%)
09:50:20:WU00:FS01:0x21:ERROR:exception: Error downloading array energyBuffer: clEnqueueReadBuffer (-5)
09:50:20:WU00:FS01:0x21:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
09:50:20:WU00:FS01:0x21:Saving result file log.txt
09:50:20:WU00:FS01:0x21:Folding@home Core Shutdown: BAD_WORK_UNIT
09:50:22:WARNING:WU00:FS01:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
09:50:22:WU00:FS01:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:14146 run:1 clone:20 gen:166 core:0x21 unit:0x000000d70002894c5c0ae70c5632d2bc

Der Rechner hatte die ganze Nacht und heute morgen durchgefaltet und nun hatte ich mich grade kurz rangesetzt und eben kam dieser Fehler.
Schade um die Unit.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Januar 2019)

@Jeretxxo:
Den Fehler bekomme ich wenn der Takt ganz nahe an der Stabilitätsgrenze ist > Takt 5-10Mhz runter dann passt es.


----------



## JayTea (27. Januar 2019)

Jemand anderes wird sie zu Ende rechnen und du wirst anteilig Punkte bekommen.


----------



## Hitch81 (28. Januar 2019)

Nachdem ich nun die RTX im aktuellen Rechner eingebaut ist, habe ich meine "Alteisen-Kiste" durchgeschaut. Ich habe hier noch eine R 290 tri-x, einen i5 4690k, ein MSI Gaming 5, ein E10 500Watt Netzteil sowie eine alte HDD rumliegen. Also brauche ich noch einen Speicherriegel, ein Gehäuse, einen CPU- Lüfter sowie ein Betriebssystem für einen weiteren "Falter" der immerhin noch ca. 350k PPD schafft. Könnt ihr mir eine kostengünstige Variante vorschlagen? Allenfalls hat jemand noch was Brauchbares bei sich rumliegen, dass im oder auch um den neuen "Falter" passen würde 

Ich weiss, dass gehört eher in die Kaufberatung. Doch die sind nicht so auf's Falten fokussiert...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Januar 2019)

@Hitch81:
Frag doch mal brooker was er noch rumliegen hat > da du eh damit hauptsächlich falten willst passt es.

Vorausgesetzt es wäre eine Option für dich wäre Linux die kostengünstige Lösung für ein Falt-OS.

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## brooker (29. Januar 2019)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @Hitch81:
> Frag doch mal brooker was er noch rumliegen hat > da du eh damit hauptsächlich falten willst passt es.
> 
> Vorausgesetzt es wäre eine Option für dich wäre Linux die kostengünstige Lösung für ein Falt-OS.
> ...



... PN geht raus: Ram, Lüfter und Betriebssystem sind kein Thema. Gehäuse habe ich nicht.


----------



## brooker (29. Januar 2019)

... Stephan hat die *Aktion und das Gewinnspiel *rausgebracht! Bitte anmelden, bewerten und verteilen. Danke 

Hier die Daten für die Signatur: wieder auf "Zitieren" gehen, Bereich "Kopieren" und dann in der Signatur einfügen. 

--------
*Klick mich >>-    SEI DABEI!    "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" ab 04.02.2019     -<<** inklusive Gewinnspiel mit Preisen von Corsair *​
--------


----------



## voodoman (29. Januar 2019)

Meint ihr ein alter i5-750 mit stock kühler und ohne oc wäre in der Lage eine halbwegs aktuelle Graka zu befeuern?


----------



## JayTea (29. Januar 2019)

Also ne AMD-Karte auf ja jeden Fall, da sie kaum Unterstützung durch die CPU braucht.
Bei einer nvidia-Karte aber...hmmm...gute Frage. Mein 6700 K@4,2 GHz ist mit einer GTX 1080 zu ~15 % ausgelastet.
Der alte i5 dürfte also schon ans Arbeiten kommen.


----------



## Bumblebee (30. Januar 2019)

voodoman schrieb:


> Meint ihr ein alter i5-750 mit stock kühler und ohne oc wäre in der Lage eine halbwegs aktuelle Graka zu befeuern?



Im Grundsatz ja - aber natürlich mit Einschränkungen
Schliesslich spielt auch die PCI-E-Anbindung  auf dem Board eine Rolle


----------



## voodoman (30. Januar 2019)

Zur Faltwoche habe ich noch eine alte 7870 rausgekramt, welche aktuell mit dem i5-750 werkelt.

Vielleicht stecke ich nach der Faltwoche eine der 1060 mal Testweise um. Mal sehen was die CPU dann mit einer Nvidia Karte so rödelt. Wenn das läuft könnte ich vielleicht in Versuchung geführt werden.


----------



## brooker (30. Januar 2019)

voodoman schrieb:


> Zur Faltwoche habe ich noch eine alte 7870 rausgekramt, welche aktuell mit dem i5-750 werkelt.
> 
> Vielleicht stecke ich nach der Faltwoche eine der 1060 mal Testweise um. Mal sehen was die CPU dann mit einer Nvidia Karte so rödelt. Wenn das läuft könnte ich vielleicht in Versuchung geführt werden.



... lieber Voodoman: ich kann dir fürs Dauerfolding mit der 1060 auch einen aktuellen Untersatz - i3+Board+Ram kostenlos zur Verfügung stellen. Die betagte CPU wird nämlich ordentlich Strom nehmen und das muss ja nicht sein. Was meinst Du?


----------



## voodoman (30. Januar 2019)

Ich wollte die 1060 nur testhalber auf dem i5-750 laufen lassen um ggf. die Auslastung der CPU zu prüfen. Für den 24/7 Betrieb haben die 1060er einen "ordentlichen" Unterbau und der gute alte i5 ist erst einmal nur zur Faltwoche aktiv. Die 7870 reisst jetzt auch keine Bäume aus (Effizienz mal völlig aussen vor gelassen), aber dafür reicht der i5.

Bin aktuell am überlegen ob ich vielleicht noch eine zusätzliche Graka für's folden anschaffe und dann hast du (@brooker) natürlich vollkommen recht, dass ein i3 ein weitaus effizienteren Unterbau darstellt. Also erst einmal Danke für dein Angebot , aber erst muss eine zusätzliche Graka her, bevor ich auf dein Angebot zurück kommen kann.


----------



## brooker (30. Januar 2019)

... ich hätte da noch eine 1060 3GB oder in ca 4 Wochen eine 1070 bei Bedarf mit WaKü


----------



## Hasestab (30. Januar 2019)

Wie viel 1070 er mit Wakü hast du denn am Start?


----------



## brooker (30. Januar 2019)

Hasestab schrieb:


> Wie viel 1070 er mit Wakü hast du denn am Start? ��



... bis zu sechs EVGA 1070


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. Januar 2019)

Dann nehm ich mal 4 bevor keine mehr da sind.

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## brooker (30. Januar 2019)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Dann nehm ich mal 4 bevor keine mehr da sind.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk



Dann sind praktisch schon alle vergeben!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. Januar 2019)

brooker schrieb:


> Dann sind praktisch schon alle vergeben!


Ich nehme das an > alles andere hätte mich auch gewundert.

Unter uns:
Rein technisch würde ich 4 wassergekühlte 1070 in meinem Faltserver zum laufen bekommen und das ohne großen Aufwand.

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## brooker (30. Januar 2019)

... go Alex go!


----------



## Hasestab (30. Januar 2019)

Dafür müsste ich schon 3 Systeme aufstellen um 4 1070 und meine 1080ti zu bedienen. Da bleibt die 1060 und 980 voll auf der Strecke. 
Wenigstens langt meine Wakü bestimmt für 4 Gpu und 2 Cpu,s zusammen!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. Januar 2019)

Vorteil eines Workstationmainboards auch wenn die Anbindung mit 2.0 8X für alle vier GPU's nicht ganz 100% ideall ist (mit Ivy Bridge Xeons würde das MB 3.0 hergeben ).
Vorrausgesetzt es kommt so weit müsste ich beim 1090T-Rechner schon improvisieren mit einem zweiten NT damit  ich alle die 3 CPUs und 7 GPUs gleichzeit zum laufen bringen (aktuell sind es ja nur 3 CPUs und 3 GPUs zusammen ) > dann hätten meine beide Mora's endlich mal was richtiges zu tun. [emoji317]

Fehler Xeon korrigiert > Nicht Sandy Bridge (hab ich ja) sondern Ivy Bridge


----------



## Hasestab (30. Januar 2019)

Ich benutze ja schon seid über 3 Jahren einen Radiator vom Klimagerät.  Also nie befüllt von der Arbeit . Rockt total!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. Januar 2019)

Wenn man günstig an solche Radiatoren in entsprechender Grösse rankommt > 

Meinen 420 Mora hab ich auch schon 8 Jahre und den "kleinen" 360er konnte ich vor einem Jahr mit Zubehör günstig in der CH-Bucht schiessen.


----------



## Bumblebee (31. Januar 2019)

Hasestab schrieb:


> Ich benutze ja schon seid über 3 Jahren einen Radiator vom Klimagerät.  Also nie befüllt von der Arbeit . Rockt total!



Wäre spannend mehr darüber zu erfahren …


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (31. Januar 2019)

ich hatte irgendwas davon "gehört , gelesen" das mit dem neusten Client von F@H nun auch die Intel Grafik mit ins Boot geholt werden kann zum falten, stimmt des ? wenn ja wie ?


----------



## brooker (31. Januar 2019)

... wir haben das bisher leider nicht bestätigt bekommen. Letzte Woche waren leider nur AMD iGPUs zum Falten zu bewegen.


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (31. Januar 2019)

immerhin


----------



## JayTea (31. Januar 2019)

Ich hatte es nur mit dem alten 7.4.4. Client versucht; ohne Erfolg.
Wüsste aber schon gerne, ob's tatsächlich mit dem neuen Client und Intel funktioniert! 
Habe dafür selbst leider zu wenig Zeit momentan...


----------



## Hasestab (31. Januar 2019)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Wäre spannend mehr darüber zu erfahren …



Da der Radi jetzt in einer Holzkiste verbaut ist und mit reichlich Luft versorgt wird kann ich nur so  ein Bild zeigen.  Müsste ich aufschrauben.Die Fläche ist 50* 90 cm. Mit 4 220er Antec Lüftern und diversen anderen kleineren. Waren nur für die Anschlüsse keine Lötarbeiten notwendig.

Der Radi hat mir damals im HWLuxx zu vielen guten OC Ergebnissen verholfen. (Ghz-Club) [Übersicht] AMD GHz Club | Socket 940 - G34 | Socket 754 - AM4 | Socket FM1 - FM2+ | Socket AM1

Gruss Hase


----------



## brooker (31. Januar 2019)

... die Aktion ist nun zum zweiten Mal auf den Main und könnte ein wenig Support gebrauchen: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Foldi...oche-mit-tollen-Preisen-ab-4-Februar-1274276/

Likes, Antworten usw. ... Folder go go!


----------



## Amon (31. Januar 2019)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2019*

Mein Clienet will nicht! Habe den gerade mal gestartet um schon mal ein paar Testläufe zu machen, aber es tut sich nix.


```
18:49:32:ERROR:WU01:FS01:Failed to start core: OpenCL device matching slot 1 not found, try setting 'opencl-index' manually
18:49:32:ERROR:WU01:FS01:Failed to start core: OpenCL device matching slot 1 not found, try setting 'opencl-index' manually
```


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. Januar 2019)

@Amon:
Slot löschen und neu einrichten
Wenn das nicht hilft Treiber von der GPU neuinstallieren


----------



## Amon (31. Januar 2019)

Treiber habe ich gerade neu gemacht, das brachte keinen Erfolg. Werde jetzt mal den Slot neu machen.

Edit:

Geht leider auch nicht.


```
19:52:10:Adding folding slot 00: READY gpu:0:GP104 [GeForce GTX 1070 Ti] 8186
19:52:10:Removing old file 'configs/config-20180919-084458.xml'
19:52:10:Saving configuration to config.xml
19:52:10:<config>
19:52:10:  <!-- Network -->
19:52:10:  <proxy v=':8080'/>
19:52:10:
19:52:10:  <!-- Slot Control -->
19:52:10:  <power v='full'/>
19:52:10:
19:52:10:  <!-- User Information -->
19:52:10:  <passkey v='********************************'/>
19:52:10:  <team v='70335'/>
19:52:10:  <user v='Amon'/>
19:52:10:
19:52:10:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
19:52:10:  <slot id='0' type='GPU'/>
19:52:10:</config>
19:52:11:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 65.254.110.245:8080
19:52:12:WU00:FS00:Assigned to work server 155.247.166.220
19:52:12:WU00:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: READY gpu:0:GP104 [GeForce GTX 1070 Ti] 8186 from 155.247.166.220
19:52:12:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 155.247.166.220:8080
19:52:14:WU00:FS00:Downloading 1.24MiB
19:52:15:WU00:FS00:Download complete
19:52:15:WU00:FS00:Received Unit: id:00 state:DOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:14126 run:5 clone:1 gen:68 core:0x21 unit:0x000000630002894c5c06faa1e0301508
19:52:15:WU00:FS00:Starting
19:52:15:ERROR:WU00:FS00:Failed to start core: OpenCL device matching slot 0 not found, try setting 'opencl-index' manually
19:52:15:WU00:FS00:Starting
19:52:15:ERROR:WU00:FS00:Failed to start core: OpenCL device matching slot 0 not found, try setting 'opencl-index' manually19:52:10:Adding folding slot 00: READY gpu:0:GP104 [GeForce GTX 1070 Ti] 8186
19:52:10:Removing old file 'configs/config-20180919-084458.xml'
19:52:10:Saving configuration to config.xml
19:52:10:<config>
19:52:10:  <!-- Network -->
19:52:10:  <proxy v=':8080'/>
19:52:10:
19:52:10:  <!-- Slot Control -->
19:52:10:  <power v='full'/>
19:52:10:
19:52:10:  <!-- User Information -->
19:52:10:  <passkey v='********************************'/>
19:52:10:  <team v='70335'/>
19:52:10:  <user v='Amon'/>
19:52:10:
19:52:10:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
19:52:10:  <slot id='0' type='GPU'/>
19:52:10:</config>
19:52:11:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 65.254.110.245:8080
19:52:12:WU00:FS00:Assigned to work server 155.247.166.220
19:52:12:WU00:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: READY gpu:0:GP104 [GeForce GTX 1070 Ti] 8186 from 155.247.166.220
19:52:12:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 155.247.166.220:8080
19:52:14:WU00:FS00:Downloading 1.24MiB
19:52:15:WU00:FS00:Download complete
19:52:15:WU00:FS00:Received Unit: id:00 state:DOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:14126 run:5 clone:1 gen:68 core:0x21 unit:0x000000630002894c5c06faa1e0301508
19:52:15:WU00:FS00:Starting
19:52:15:ERROR:WU00:FS00:Failed to start core: OpenCL device matching slot 0 not found, try setting 'opencl-index' manually
19:52:15:WU00:FS00:Starting
19:52:15:ERROR:WU00:FS00:Failed to start core: OpenCL device matching slot 0 not found, try setting 'opencl-index' manually
```


----------



## Hasestab (31. Januar 2019)

Client auch schon neu gemacht? Kann nicht viel sein.


----------



## Amon (31. Januar 2019)

Das wäre jetzt die letzte Möglichkeit.


----------



## Hasestab (31. Januar 2019)

Und schön dazwischen  mal neustarten


----------



## Amon (31. Januar 2019)

Naja,, Client deinstalliert und neu gemacht, immer nochg das selbe. Ich mach mal nen reboot.


----------



## Hasestab (31. Januar 2019)

Den sollte man nach der GPU Treiber Installation  machen. Bevor Software auf die Open gl Schnittstelle zugreifen soll. Bzw der Client diese erkennen soll.

Du kannst auch mal die Slots löschen und neu starten damit der Client sich die Selber einrichtet. Musst dann nur den CPU Part wieder löschen.


----------



## jumperm (31. Januar 2019)

Hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit dem 7.5.1 Client gemacht?


----------



## Bumblebee (31. Januar 2019)

jumperm schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit dem 7.5.1 Client gemacht?



Aber sicher - läuft bei mir auf einigen Systemen ohne Probleme


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. Januar 2019)

Ich brauch leider auch Hilfe :
Vor Faltwochen steigen ja die Anfragen wegen dem Passkey-Aktivierungsdienst bei dem ich brooker nach wie vor mit meinem Faltserver unterstützte. 

Der ganze Aktivierungsdienst läuft bei mir in einer VMware unter Linux/Ubuntu als SMP-Slot mit 16 Threads.
Das Problem ist jetzt das alle a7-WUs mit folgendem Fehler abstürzen:
21:08:38:WU00:FS00:FahCore 0xa7 started
\x1b[93m21:08:38:WARNING:WU00:FS00:FahCore returned: FAILED_2 (1 = 0x1)\x1b[0m

Ich hab den Slot schon mehrfach gelöscht und auch den a7-Core selber mehrfach gelöscht so dass der Client diesen neu herunterladen musste, nur leider ohne Erfolg und ich stehe nun mit meinem bescheidenen Linux-Wissen an.


----------



## Nono15 (1. Februar 2019)

jumperm schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit dem 7.5.1 Client gemacht?



Läuft schon länger problemlos - auf Windows und auch auf Linux


----------



## jumperm (1. Februar 2019)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Aber sicher - läuft bei mir auf einigen Systemen ohne Probleme





Nono15 schrieb:


> Läuft schon länger problemlos - auf Windows und auch auf Linux



Seit dem Update kommt meine 1050Ti nicht mehr auf touren und hat die gleich PPD wie mein i5 mit 2 auf zwei Kernen.


----------



## nonamez78 (1. Februar 2019)

Bei meinem Wiedereinstieg vor einer Woche habe ich ganz brutal den neuesten Client mit den neuesten Nvidia Treibern installiert und bisher läuft alles recht rund. Bis ca. 700k am Tag kommen mit einer GTX1080 zustande, die aber undervoltet ist und nur bis 90% Power Target aufdrehen darf. Anders konnte ich mit dem Blower Lüfter die Temps nicht deutlich unter 80 Grad halten.


----------



## jumperm (1. Februar 2019)

nonamez78 schrieb:


> Bei meinem Wiedereinstieg vor einer Woche habe ich ganz brutal den neuesten Client mit den neuesten Nvidia Treibern installiert und bisher läuft alles recht rund. ...


Welche extra Slot Optionen hast du eingestellt?

Ich habe selbiges getan, nur leider dabei meine Einstellungen verloren. Nachdem ich nun" next Unit" auf  100 und "client type" advanced gesetzt habe läuft es nicht ganz sauber. Ich werde mal die Parameter löschen und ggf. eine Neuinstallation durchführen.


----------



## nonamez78 (1. Februar 2019)

CPU als Slot ist aus, nur die GPU wird verwendet. Eine Neuinstallation kannst du eigentlich lassen, weil F@H gar nicht effektiv installiert wird, sondern jede Runtime einfach nur die Einstellungen des Config Files übermittelt bekommt.
In meinem Fall ist alles Default, selbst die Priorität ist auf Minimum, da es keinen Unterschied macht, solange keine anderen Zugriffe erfolgen.

Da Du mit CPU faltest: etwas Raum für das Ansteuern der GPU hast du gelassen, oder? Sprich z.B. bei einem Quad Core nur mit 3 Kernen falten, damit einer noch die GPU bedienen kann (bei Grakas ja eher nicht so wichtig, aber für NV schon).


----------



## brooker (1. Februar 2019)

... die option "next-unit-percentage 100" - der Client fängt erst bei 100% der alten WU an, die neue zu laden. Im Default sind es 95%. Sollte bei schnellem Internet ruhig verwendet werden. Das bringt PPDs.

Mehr dazu im HowTo [HowTo] - Anleitung Einrichtung FAH Client 7.4.4

Oder...

Faustregel: Download-Zeit der WU / TPF-Zeit = x

- wenn x kleiner 1, dann 100%
- wenn x kleiner als 2, aber größer oder gleich 1, dann 99%
- wenn x kleiner als 3, aber größer oder gleich 2, dann 98 %
- wenn x kleiner als 4, aber größer oder gleich 3, dann 97 % ... usw.

Achtung: Die Zeit zur Abarbeitung der WU startet direkt nach Beendigung des Downloads. Jedes Warten nach dem Download bringt Punkt-Verluste mit sich.


----------



## ProfBoom (1. Februar 2019)

@*A.Meier-PS3*
Versuch mal /root/Folding/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Linux/AMD64/Core_a7.fah/FahCore_a7auszuführen.


Spoiler



./FahCore_a7: /lib64/libm.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.15' not found (required by ./FahCore_a7)
./FahCore_a7: /usr/lib64/libstdc++.so.6: version `GLIBCXX_3.4.15' not found (required by ./FahCore_a7)


Wenn es eine Fehlermeldung gibt, könntest du das Problem haben wie hier: Folding Forum • View topic - FahCore_a7 doesn't work on Unsupported  Linux distros (CentOS)
Veraltete Bibliotheken, wenn ich es beim Überfliegen richtig verstanden habe.
Das könnte bei Ubuntu 14.04 ja durchaus der Fall sein...


----------



## jumperm (1. Februar 2019)

brooker schrieb:


> ... die option "next-unit-percentage 100" - der Client fängt erst bei 100% der alten WU an, die neue zu laden. Im Default sind es 95%. Sollte bei schnellem Internet ruhig verwendet werden. Das bringt PPDs.
> ...


Genau, da ich nur eine 1050TI habe dauert das letzte % locker 6-7min, so dass ich mit der 100mBit Leitung während des Uploads die neue Datei runterlade. Ist günstiger für mich.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Februar 2019)

ProfBoom schrieb:


> @*A.Meier-PS3*
> Versuch mal /root/Folding/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Linux/AMD64/Core_a7.fah/FahCore_a7auszuführen.
> 
> 
> ...


Anscheinend ist unter Ubuntu 14.04 die Ordnerstruktur anders, weil unter root existiert schon der Ordner Folding nicht. 

Willst du mal per TV drüberschauen?


----------



## ProfBoom (2. Februar 2019)

Ich habe das mal bei mir in der VM getestet:
Ubuntu 14.04 -> Fehler wie bei dir
Ubuntu 16.04 -> Läuft.

Der neue Client läuft auch nicht unter 14.04.
Da ich kein Linuxer bin, habe ich gar nicht erst versucht die entsprechenden Pakete upzudaten, sondern habe auf 16.04 upgegraded (da sind die Pakete dabei).

Wie es aussieht musst du ein Upgrade auf mindestens 16.04 machen, solltest du weiterhin mit der CPU falten wollen.

PS: Backup nicht vergessen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Februar 2019)

Da ich die Passkey-VMware ausschließlich nur zum Passkey-Aktivieren brauche sprich im Jahr 3-4X nutze, hab ich mir das Updaten gleich gespart und somit auch nur den alten 7.4.4-Clienten im Einsatz.

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Knister (2. Februar 2019)

Aw yiss, wieder Faltwoche 

Ich habe heute ein bisschen Werbung auf einem Discord gemacht, den ich frequentiere. Natürlich in Absprache mit den Admins. Wenn sich jemand inspirieren oder ihn gerne auch kritisieren möchte, hier ist der Text:



Spoiler



@everyone 

Mit dem PC gegen Krebs kämpfen. Klingt gut? Macht mit!

Ich zitiere PC Games Hardware: "Bei dem von der Stanford University betriebenem Projekt Folding @ Home wird die Rechenleistung der PCs aller Teilnehmer dafür genutzt, um die räumliche Struktur und den Faltprozess von Proteinen zu erforschen. Man erhofft sich dadurch Heilungsansätze für Krankheiten, wozu auch Krebs zählt."

Mittlerweile sind 206 Publikationen direkt aus den Ergebnissen von F@h hervorgegangen. (Papers & Results – Folding@home)

Da der Mensch sich gerne mit anderen vergleicht, werden für jede abgeschlossene "Work Unit" Punkte vergeben. Darüber hinaus kann man sich zu Teams zusammenschließen.

Das PCGH-Team versucht zum Weltkrebstag am 4. Februar, sich selbst zu übertreffen und sein Engagement zu intensivieren. Zur Motivation gibt es ein Gewinnspiel mit Hardwarepreisen von Corsair.

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, hier den ein oder anderen für das Falten begeistern zu können.

Hier geht es zur Aktion: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Foldi...oche-mit-tollen-Preisen-ab-4-Februar-1274276/


Um loszulegen, braucht ihr folgendes:

     (für f@h)
    halbwegs aktuelle Hardware
    den Client: Start folding – Folding@home
    ein paar Minuten zur Einrichtung (siehe unten)

    (für das Gewinnspiel)
    einen Account im PCGH-Forum (siehe Link oben)
    einen eigenen Folding-Account mit Passkey (nicht den PCGH-Team-Account -> siehe Anleitung)

Die Faltwoche und Anmeldung zum Gewinnspiel laufen bis zum 10. Februar.

-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.

Ein paar Hinweise vorweg:

Sowohl CPUs als auch GPUs sind zum Falten geeignet, GPUs aber deutlich besser. Die Belohnungspunkte richten sich sowohl nach der bearbeiteten Work Unit (Basispunkte) als auch nach der Geschwindigkeit der Bearbeitung (Quick Return Bonus, QRB). Je nach WU und Hardware dauert eine Einheit eine bis viele Stunden (Bspw. braucht meine RX 480 gerne mal 4h pro WU). Pausieren ist möglich, die Punktzahl sinkt aber schnell, weil der QRB den größeren Teil der Punkte ausmacht. Trotzdem ist jeder herzlich eingeladen, nach eigenem Gusto zu falten, wann und wie lange er/sie will.

Um den QRB zu bekommen, muss ein Passkey erstellt werden (siehe Einrichtung). Der QRB kommt erst nach den ersten 10 erfolgreichen WUs, die Punkte fallen anfangs also relativ gering aus.

Die Proteinsimulationen sind rechenaufwendig. Stromverbrauch und Wärmeentwicklung entsprechen in etwa denen beim Zocken. Also nur falten, wenn eure Kühler noch richtig funktionieren. Zocken und falten gleichzeitig ist nur in manchen Spielen möglich, da dann ggf. beides abstürzt.

-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.

Zur Einrichtung:

Nach der Installation des Clients möchte dieser sofort mit Standardeinstellungen loslegen. Es empfiehlt sich deshalb, vor dem ersten Start eine Eintragung in die Konfigurationsdatei zu setzen, um nicht anonym drauf los zu falten:
(Ich gehe von Windows aus)

Da der Client noch nie gestartet wurde, legt ihr im Ordner C:\Users\BENUTZERNAME\AppData\Roaming\FAHClient eine Textdatei an und benennt sie um in config.xml

Dann bearbeiten, das hier einfügen:

<config>
  <pause-on-start v='true'/>
</config>


Und speichern.

In der Desktopverknüpfung von Folding@home steht unter "Ziel" ein kleines " --open-web-control", das würde ich noch entfernen.
Dann könnt ihr den Client starten. In der Taskleiste auf das Protein-Symbol rechtsklicken und Advanced Control auswählen.

Den Rest konfiguriert ihr nach dieser Anleitung (ab Passkey):

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...nrichtung-fah-client-7-4-4-a.html#post7090599

FERTIG :thumbsup:

Der Guide geht ein bisschen weit, es reicht erstmal, die Zugangsdaten und Slots einzugeben. Drückt ihr auf "Fold", wird sich der Client immer wieder neue WUs holen, bis ihr "Pause" oder "Finish" betätigt. "Finish" lässt noch alle laufenden WUs abschließen und pausiert dann.

Die Infos im PCGH-Forum sind ein bisschen verstreut. Also wenn ihr etwas nicht findet, fragt einfach hier. Ich werde auch ein bisschen im Voice rumhängen.


-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.



Die Formatierung ist beim Kopieren ein bisschen unter die Räder gekommen, ich bitte um Verzeihung.


----------



## brooker (3. Februar 2019)

... Titan RTX hat mit 4 GHz CPU nur eine Auslastung von 83-84% hat und eine PPD von 1,26 Mio. Ist die GPU zu schwach oder eine von den doofen WUs?


----------



## mattinator (3. Februar 2019)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Da ich die Passkey-VMware ausschließlich nur zum Passkey-Aktivieren brauche sprich im Jahr 3-4X nutze, hab ich mir das Updaten gleich gespart und somit auch nur den alten 7.4.4-Clienten im Einsatz.


Das Problem wird nicht der Client, sondern die neue Version der Folding-Cores sein. Die kann man auch nicht auf alten Versionen fixieren, werden automatisch aktualisiert.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Februar 2019)

mattinator schrieb:


> Das Problem wird nicht der Client, sondern die neue Version der Folding-Cores sein. Die kann man auch nicht auf alten Versionen fixieren, werden automatisch aktualisiert.


Mit anderen Worten ohne Linux und Client zu Updaten wird es nicht gehen > da eh die Diskussion im Raum steht den Passkey-Aktivierungsdienst nach diesem Faltevent zu beenden stellt sich die Frage nach dem Sinn des Updates.

Wenn einer ne halbwegs aktuellen CPU hat und diese zum aktivieren des Passkey nutzt hat er seinen Passkey spätestens nach einem Tag aktiviert (mein Sandy Bridge Xeon braucht dafür rund 15h je nach WU).


----------



## Olstyle (3. Februar 2019)

Maschine läuft. Wie gut/nach welchen Regeln funktioniert denn die Idle Erkennung. Gelegentlich wird halt schon auch gespielt und wenn das ein händisches Stoppen sinnvoll ersetzt dann setz ich den Haken.


----------



## Jembir (3. Februar 2019)

Kann mir jemand helfen/erklären, wie ich an den Link meines F@H-Nutzerprofil von folding.extremeoverclocking.com komme?
Ich habe ein Konto im *forum*.extremeoverclocking.com angelegt.
Link zum Profil: EXTREME Overclocking Forums
Ich folde unter dem Namen: PCGH_Team_Account
Team Number: 70335

Beim Passkey habe ich zuerst c8efe6be9df792de7d9b840a526e7499 genommen.
Diesen habe ich aus der Anleitung genommen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...nrichtung-fah-client-7-4-4-a.html#post7090599

Dann habe ich gesehen, dass man sich einen eigenen Passkey zulegen kann und nutze jetzt meinen eigenen.

Im Browser Tab wird mir jedoch jetzt kein Nutzer mehr angezeigt, dort (oben rechts unter dem Twitter Symbol) steht seit Minuten nur noch Loading...

Meine Grafikkarte berechnet wohl immer noch den gleichen WU.

Danke schonmal im Vorraus und entschuldigung, wenn ich einfach etwas überlesen habe, aber ich konnte keine Lösung finden.


----------



## brooker (3. Februar 2019)

... du hast dir einen eigenen neuen User angelegt. Neuer Username und dazu gehöriger Passkey sind im FAH hinterlegt. Richtig verstanden? Warte im Zweifel ein ca. 4 Stunden. Die neuen Daten müssen erst durch die Systeme.


----------



## JayTea (3. Februar 2019)

Es ist halt wichtig, dass Falt-Name und Passkey zusammenpassen.
Das bedeutet, du kannst nicht deinen Namen mit dem Passkey aus dem HowTo zusammenmixen; oder umgekehrt.
Und wie brooker sagt, erscheinen die ersten Punkte und dein "Profil" bei ExtremeOverclocking automatisch (Hättest dich dort gar nicht anzumelden brauchen). Achtung: die ersten 10 WorkUnits gibts nur wenige, pisselige Basispunkte (Base Credit). Erst danach grift der Bonus und es geht punktetechnisch ab!!


----------



## Jembir (3. Februar 2019)

Ich nutze derzeit den Namen PCGH_Team_Account
Und den Passkey, den ich selbst auf den Namen Jembir erstellt habe.
Das geht also nicht?
Heißt das ich muss meinen Namen auf Jembir ändern, damit Name und passkey wieder zusammengehören?

Edit:
P.S. Danke für die Antwort


----------



## brooker (3. Februar 2019)

@JT: Magst du bitte mal bei den neuen Faltern per PN nachharken, ob alles gut läuft oder sie Probleme haben. Ich bin hier voll eingebunden und komme zu nix. Wäre super! Danke.

Themen: Passkey, warum an Anfang nur so wenig Punkte sind und Einstellungen "next-unit-percentage 100". 

Wenn jemand JT unterstützen kann, bitte stimmt euch ab. Danke. PCGH rockt!


----------



## brooker (3. Februar 2019)

Jembir schrieb:


> Ich nutze derzeit den Namen PCGH_Team_Account
> Und den Passkey, den ich selbst auf den Namen Jembir erstellt habe.
> Das geht also nicht?
> Heißt das ich muss meinen Namen auf Jembir ändern, damit Name und passkey wieder zusammengehören?
> ...



----------

Du hast es! 

Gut falt


----------



## JayTea (3. Februar 2019)

Habe Jembir (muss irgendwie an Plombir denken! ) geschrieben.
Alle Neulinge bekomme ich aber auch nicht abgedeckt... 

_Annahme zu Falt-Name und Passkey bestätigt.
Die ersten 10 WorkUnits gibts keinen Bonus sondern nur den Base Credit.
Einstellung zur Punkteoptimierung durch setzen des flags " next-unit-percentage" auf 100: _Advanced Control > Confidure > Reiter "Slots" > Doppelklick auf "gpu" [mit der CPU zu falten lohnt sich idR nicht und kann sogar ggf, die GPU ausbremsen!] > +Add​


----------



## binär-11110110111 (3. Februar 2019)

Hurra, noch eine WU und ich bin in der Top 50 !  Allerdings werde ich den Platz in der Faltwoche wohl nicht halten können, dafür ist der Rückspiegel einfach zu stark für mich !


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. Februar 2019)

Hehe, bin ich schon aus den top100 gepurzelt? Hab länger nicht geguckt.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (3. Februar 2019)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Hehe, bin ich schon aus den top100 gepurzelt? Hab länger nicht geguckt.



Platz 96: PC Games Hardware Individual Users List - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Hasestab (3. Februar 2019)

Noch ne Std 2 die Anthem Demo zocken. Und dann ist die Woche nur Noch Ps4 angesagt.


----------



## c00LsPoT (3. Februar 2019)

Hab gerade alles angeworfen... Irgendwie hab ich aber wenig Punkte. Ca. 1.500.000 bei einer 1080ti und einer 980. WU's mit wenig Punkten oder wird die 980 @ PCIE 2.0 x4 extrem gebremst?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Februar 2019)

@c00LsPoT:
Wie hoch ist die Auslastung der 980 und wieviel PPD kommen rüber?

Ich selber hab auch ne 980 am Start > mit 1'475MHz pendelt meine zwischen 320 und 420kPPD rum.


----------



## c00LsPoT (3. Februar 2019)

Im Moment siehts so aus:

980:           353.000 PPD bei 1.44GHz und 85% Auslastung (67°C)
1080ti: 1.009.000 PPD bei 1.97GHz und 88% Auslastung (60°C)

FahCore:0x21

Der Ryzen krebst bei 52°C und 16% Auslastung rum...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Februar 2019)

@c00LsPoT:
Das gefalltene Projekt/WU wäre noch interessant zu wissen.

Ohne diese Info würd ich mal sagen bei der 980 sollte passen.

Für eine 1080Ti mit diesem Takt ist glaub eher etwas tief, kann aber auch an der WU liegen wo wir wieder die Nummer nicht wissen um Rückschlüsse zu ziehen.


----------



## Jibbomat (4. Februar 2019)

Hi,
Hab das vorhin hier erst entdeckt und für den guten Zweck mach ich gerne mit.
Den Client hab ich herrunter geladen und ausgeführt..
Sehe ich das richtig, das FAHControl wohl nur läuft wenn das  Local Folding@home web Control im Browser läuft ?

Bin nicht so der PC Checker  bin froh wenn die Games anspringen ^^


Hab also nun meinen Nutzernamen Jibbomat gewählt..  Team Number 70335 und mir so ein Passkey erstellt..

Damit läuft jetzt GPU und CPU.
CPU ist jetzt bei 35%  und GPU ist einmal auf 100% und schon wieder bei 8% 

Wenn das einmal auf 100% gefaltet ist,  läd sich das selbst hoch oder muss ich dann noch irgendwas machen ?

Meine Kiste läuft unauffällig.  Hab vorsichtshalber die Lüfter mal aufgedreht.

GPU ist festgenagelt bei 37°  CPU Core TCTL  also inkl den Ryzen Offset bei 68-70° 
Wassertemperatur hält sich bei 29-30°   GPU Clock 2037,5 mhz und gpu Power 75%

Ich hoffe ich mach alles Richtig


EDIT: 

seh grade 

Points earned: 4,879 go to Team PC Games Hardware's total of 57,380,309,150.


----------



## u78g (4. Februar 2019)

...Du must nicht zwingend im Browser Falten.  Du kannst auch die FAHClient.exe und die FAHControl.exe starten. Dann siehst du den aktuellen Status im FAHControl Fenster.
Hoch und Runterladen geht automatisch.

Du must erst 10 WU`s falten und ab der 11. gibts dann mehr Punkte.

...sonst schaut alles gut aus


----------



## Hasestab (4. Februar 2019)

c00LsPoT schrieb:


> Im Moment siehts so aus:
> 
> 980:           353.000 PPD bei 1.44GHz und 85% Auslastung (67°C)
> 1080ti: 1.009.000 PPD bei 1.97GHz und 88% Auslastung (60°C)
> ...



Sieht alles Top aus. Hab die gleiche Konstellation. Ausser das meine 980 2.0 ×4 rennt. Oder hast du deiner 1080ti auch die vollen Lanes gelassen?

Gruss Hase

Edit..... gerade gesehen auch ×4 . Bei machen Wu,s spuckt se immernoch 420.000 aus. Also alles gut.


----------



## Jibbomat (4. Februar 2019)

Guten Morgen,



u78g schrieb:


> ...Du must nicht zwingend im Browser Falten.  Du kannst auch die FAHClient.exe und die FAHControl.exe starten. Dann siehst du den aktuellen Status im FAHControl Fenster.
> Hoch und Runterladen geht automatisch.
> 
> Du must erst 10 WU`s falten und ab der 11. gibts dann mehr Punkte.
> ...



Supi Danke. habs glaub geschnallt 




Hasestab schrieb:


> Sieht alles Top aus. Hab die gleiche Konstellation. Ausser das meine 980 2.0 ×4 rennt. Oder hast du deiner 1080ti auch die vollen Lanes gelassen?
> 
> Gruss Hase
> 
> Edit..... gerade gesehen auch ×4 . Bei machen Wu,s spuckt se immernoch 420.000 aus. Also alles gut.




Bin mir da nicht Sicher..  hab nur die Grundeinstellungen aus dem Threat übernommen.


Nur die Statistik auf der Seite der Overclocker find ich nicht ..  Dauert vielleicht noch etwas bis da was gelistet wird.

EDIT:  Doch.. war bloss zu blöde zu guggen ^^


----------



## EaStBaYtiGeR (4. Februar 2019)

Moin zusammen,

der Rechner läuft jetzt seit gestern Abend und was mir aufgefallen ist, immer wenn es WU´s sind die aus dem Bereich/Projekt 14000 und aufwärts kommen ( z.B. 14131, 14157) dann habe ich eine PPD von "nur noch" knapp 1,98 Mio. da diese WU´s eine TPF von über 1 Minute haben. Die ETA liegt dann bei 1 hr 55 min.
Bei WU´s aus dem Bereich/Projekt 11000 und aufwärts (z.B. 11719) habe ich eine PPD von 2,35 Mio da diese nur eine TPF von 52 sec. haben.

Ist die TPF ausschlaggebend für die PPD ? Hat man durch seine Hardware überhaupt Einfluss auf diese oder ist die TPF durch die WU schon automatisch vorgegeben?

Einen richtig dicken Klopper hatte ich auch schon dabei der kam aus dem Projekt 14126 und hatte eine TPF von 2 min. Wofür die ETA auf einmal bei 3 hr 15min lag. Das empfand ich als extrem viel von der Zeit für die Berechnung. Die PPD lag aufjedenfall niedriger als 1,9 Mio, aber genau weiß ich sie leider hierzu gerade nicht...war schon sehr spät 

Alle WU´s haben bisher den FahCore 0x21.

Gefaltet wird nur mit der GPU und die Auslastung bleibt bisher durchgehend bei 84-85%, außer bei dem dicken Klopper da lag diese nur bei 82%.

Daher nun meine Frage ob die Auslastung so in Ordnung ist oder irgendetwas falsch eingestellt ist ?

Danke für eure Hilfe
LG Marco


Mein System:

Nvidia Treiber 417.71 - Win 10 64-bit

CPU:   Core i7-9800X (OC auf 4,5 Ghz) - Temperatur = 55°C (gekühlt durch 360´er AIO)
GPU:   Nvidia Titan RTX (Referenzkühler ohne OC) - GPU Takt liegt bei 1920 Mhz - Temperatur = 62-65°C
RAM:  G.Skill Trident Z 32 GB DDR4-4000
Mainboard: ASRock X299 Taichi XE
SSD: Samsung M2
PSU: Super Flower Leadex Gold 850W


----------



## DOcean (4. Februar 2019)

das sie Projekt unterschiedliche Punkte bringen/unterschiedliche TPF/unterschiedliche PPD und unterschiedlich "schwer" sind ist völlig normal, macht das Ganze leider bißchen zum Glücksspiel... 

Auslastung kann man versuche zu erhöhen wenn man die Prio der CPU Threads erhöht, da können die Cracks aber besser was zu sagen.


----------



## Hasestab (4. Februar 2019)

Kleine Übersicht.....

Folding@home Project Summary

Das 4 letzte Projekt irritiert  mich ein wenig....NACL mit Bonus?


----------



## DomeBMX90 (4. Februar 2019)

@TheWasp mit 27 Mio Punkten Average24h...  39 clients....  Könntest du uns mal ein Foto von deinen Maschinen zeigen? Oder ist das geheim?


----------



## Smagjus (4. Februar 2019)

Huhu, ein neuer hier, der sich zu den alten Faltern gesellt 

Zwei Fragen zum Client. Ich nutze aktuell FAHControl und es scheint auch alles zu funktionieren. Nur wollte ich gerne noch etwas tweaken. Aktuell ist es so, dass auf 'Light' nur die CPU arbeitet und ich damit 42000 Points per Day bekomme, auf 'Medium' sind CPU und GPU auf Vollast, womit zwar über 300000 drin sind, ich aber das System nicht mehr verwenden kann.

Gibt es ein Setting, das meine GTX 1070 nur zu Hälfte auslastet?

Zweite Frage ist, wie gut die Idle-Erkennung funktioniert. Auf meinem System funktioniert zum Beispiel nicht, dass sich die Monitore nach x Minuten selbständig abschalten. Heißt das, die Idle-Detection von FAHControl wird auch versagen?


----------



## JayTea (4. Februar 2019)

@Eastbaytiger: die TPF gibt an, wie lange deine Hardware für 1% Fortschritt braucht. Je leistungsstärker die Hardware, desto kürzer ist die Angabe, desto höher die PPD. ETA ist die Zeit, die die Berechnung insgesamt für die aktuelle WorkUnit noch benötigt.
Da sich die Projekte alle unterscheiden und verschieden komplex sind, ist die TPF auch von Projekt zu Projekt unterschiedlich.
Die Auslastung könnte okay sein.

@Smagjus: Nein, zur Hälfte auslasten geht leider nicht. Entweder ganz oder gar nicht.
Mit idle musst du mal probieren. Ich hab's noch nie benutzt.


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Februar 2019)

Hasestab schrieb:


> Kleine Übersicht.....
> 
> Folding@home Project Summary
> 
> Das 4 letzte Projekt irritiert  mich ein wenig....NACL mit Bonus?



Das ist definitiv irritierend - aber das aktuell einzige "merkwürdige" Project trägt die Nummer 14211.
Es ist inmitten der ganzen "142xx-Familie" das einzige NACL - und mit Bonus 
Ich gehe von einem falschen Eintrag aus - ist wohl gar kein NACL



DomeBMX90 schrieb:


> @TheWasp mit 27 Mio Punkten Average24h...  39 clients....  Könntest du uns mal ein Foto von deinen Maschinen zeigen? Oder ist das geheim?



… womit ich wieder einmal daran erinnert werde, dass ich "das" mal wieder dokumentieren sollte.
Ein kleiner - nicht gerade moderner - Link:  http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Foldi...pecials/Bumblebee-Community-Portraet-1170164/

Ich nehme deinen Auftrag an und den Finger aus dem A..schaffenburger Platz
Hab Geduld


----------



## BloodySuicide (4. Februar 2019)

hey Leute
meine P5000 schafft nur 650k PPD mit 89% Auslastung. Ist das nicht ein bissl zu wenig?


----------



## Hasestab (4. Februar 2019)

Smagjus schrieb:


> Huhu, ein neuer hier, der sich zu den alten Faltern gesellt
> 
> Zwei Fragen zum Client. Ich nutze aktuell FAHControl und es scheint auch alles zu funktionieren. Nur wollte ich gerne noch etwas tweaken. Aktuell ist es so, dass auf 'Light' nur die CPU arbeitet und ich damit 42000 Points per Day bekomme, auf 'Medium' sind CPU und GPU auf Vollast, womit zwar über 300000 drin sind, ich aber das System nicht mehr verwenden kann.
> 
> ...



Entferne den CPU Slot und lasse nur die GPU arbeiten!


----------



## DomeBMX90 (4. Februar 2019)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Das ist definitiv irritierend - aber das aktuell einzige "merkwürdige" Project trägt die Nummer 14211.
> Es ist inmitten der ganzen "142xx-Familie" das einzige NACL - und mit Bonus
> Ich gehe von einem falschen Eintrag aus - ist wohl gar kein NACL
> 
> ...


Haha genial. Die 3 vorgestellten Clients sind doch ganz toll. Ich frag mich nur wie du auf aktuell 39 Clients kommst?
Super! Weiter so, macht Freunde  Diese Woche zählt jeder Punkt mehr, da wir als Team ein Ziel erreichen wollen --> möglichst viele Punkte


----------



## u78g (4. Februar 2019)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> hey Leute
> meine P5000 schafft nur 650k PPD mit 89% Auslastung. Ist das nicht ein bissl zu wenig?



....kann auch an der WU liegen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Februar 2019)

DomeBMX90 schrieb:


> Ich frag mich nur wie du auf aktuell 39 Clients kommst?


Jede GPU ist ein Client > rate jetzt mal wie viele GPU's bei ihm falten.
Irgendwo hier im Unterforum hat er letztes oder vorletztes Jahr mal eine "kleine" Auflistung eingestellt.



Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## JayTea (4. Februar 2019)

@Bloody Suicide: faltest du nur mit dieser einen GPU? Welchen Treiber hat du installiert mm


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Februar 2019)

An die Faltexperten die hier Beratung machen:
Nicht einfach nur hinschreiben "CPU nicht falten lassen da zu ineffizient" > wir haben hier auch absolute Faltneulinge bei denen zum Teil noch nicht der Passkey freigeschaltet wurde!!!

Korrekter Vorschlag wäre "Sobald der Passkey freigeschaltet wurde und du die Bonuspunkte bekommst CPU nicht mehr falten lassen da zu ineffizient" > auch wenn die CPU leistungsmäßig der GPU deutlich unterlegen ist, sind die SMP-WUs viel kleiner und damit auch viel schneller durchgefaltet und somit auch der Passkey deutlich schneller freigeschaltet wenn die CPU mithilft.

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hasestab (4. Februar 2019)

Wer schrieb was von ineffizient? Er schrieb System unbenutzbar.
Aber du hast es ja jetzt erklärt. Bis dann.


----------



## BloodySuicide (4. Februar 2019)

JayTea schrieb:


> @Bloody Suicide: faltest du nur mit dieser einen GPU? Welchen Treiber hat du installiert mm



Ich falte auf beidem. Die CPU steht mit 8 Freds aber auf 4. GPU steht auf -1
client type advance ist gesetzt. 
Treiber sind die aktuellsten. Ich zocke damit ja auch


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Februar 2019)

@Hasestab:
Ich wollte dir in keinster Weise zu nahe treten oder was unterstellen > mein Beitrag ist nicht mehr oder weniger als ein allgemeiner Hinweis.

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## JayTea (4. Februar 2019)

@BloodySuicide: Okay, gut. Dann liegts wohlmöglich tatsächlich am Projekt wie _u78g _schon gesagt hatte. Welche Nummer hat das Projekt mit den wenigen Punkten, bzw. wie sehr schwanken die PPD überhaupt? Vielleicht doch einfach mal den CPU-Slot löschen und/oder den PC neustarten.

*Nachtrag: Welche GPu(s?) sind im Einsatz? Ich war jetzt "nur" von einer Quadro P5000 ausgegangen?*


----------



## DOcean (4. Februar 2019)

wenn er auf beiden faltet sollte doch der CPU Teil dem GPU Teil Leistung klauen, war da nicht mal was?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Februar 2019)

@DOcean:
Du meinst wahrscheinlich den Sachverhalt das wenn man eine Nvidia im System hat einen echten CPU-Kern für sie freilassen soll, weil es sonst zu erheblichen Leistungs/Punkteverlust kommt.

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## JayTea (4. Februar 2019)

Also wenn ich einen CPU-Slot mit 6 Threads beifüge, bleiben noch zwei Threads für den GPU-Slot (GTX 1080) und die PPD des GPU-Slots gehen um circa 30 k runter!


----------



## Jibbomat (4. Februar 2019)

Hab grad mal Logs überflogen..  da taucht laufen dieser fehler auf:

15:29:05:WARNING:FS01:Size of positions 286 does not match topology 11

was mag das wohl heissen ?


----------



## JayTea (4. Februar 2019)

Würde ich erstmal nur als Hinweis betrachten. Hast du das System übertaktet? CPU- oder GPU-Workunit betreffend?
Hat was mit der dreidimensionalen Struktur des Proteins und einer/mehreren Positionen der Aminosäur(n) zu tun....glaube ich...kann ich mir vorstellen!?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Februar 2019)

JayTea schrieb:


> Also wenn ich einen CPU-Slot mit 6 Threads beifüge, bleiben noch zwei Threads für den GPU-Slot (GTX 1080) und die PPD des GPU-Slots gehen um circa 30 k runter!


Geht beim Einfügen des 6-Threads-Slot der CPU-Takt durch Verringerung der Turbostufen runter?


Ps.:
Wieso bekommt man mit Tapatalk einen irrtümlich gesetzten "Gefällt mir" nicht wieder weg?

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jibbomat (4. Februar 2019)

Das hat mittags kurz nach eins angefangen..   davor war nix.
Hab mal neu gestartet aber auch das brachte nix.



15:26:20:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 0 out of 250000 steps  (0%)
15:27:03:Saving configuration to config.xml
15:27:03:<config>
15:27:03:  <!-- Network -->
15:27:03:  <proxy v=':8080'/>
15:27:03:
15:27:03:  <!-- Slot Control -->
15:27:03:  <power v='full'/>
15:27:03:
15:27:03:  <!-- User Information -->
15:27:03:  <passkey v='********************************'/>
15:27:03:  <team v='70335'/>
15:27:03:  <user v='Jibbomat'/>
15:27:03:
15:27:03:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
15:27:03:  <slot id='0' type='CPU'/>
15:27:03:  <slot id='1' type='GPU'>
15:27:03:    <client-type v='advanced'/>
15:27:03:    <extra-core-args v='-tmax=80 -twait=900'/>
15:27:03:    <max-packet-size v='small'/>
15:27:03:  </slot>
15:27:03:</config>
15:27:09:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 2500 out of 250000 steps  (1%)
15:27:57:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 5000 out of 250000 steps  (2%)
15:28:47:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 7500 out of 250000 steps  (3%)
15:28:59:WU03:FS01:0x21:Completed 16500000 out of 25000000 steps (66%)
15:29:05:WARNING:FS01:Size of positions 286 does not match topology 11
15:29:38:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 10000 out of 250000 steps  (4%)
15:30:27:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 12500 out of 250000 steps  (5%)
15:31:20:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 15000 out of 250000 steps  (6%)
15:31:45:WU03:FS01:0x21:Completed 16750000 out of 25000000 steps (67%)
15:31:50:WARNING:FS01:Size of positions 286 does not match topology 11
15:32:15:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 17500 out of 250000 steps  (7%)
15:33:03:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 20000 out of 250000 steps  (8%)
15:33:28:46:127.0.0.1:New Web connection
15:33:54:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 22500 out of 250000 steps  (9%)
15:34:30:WU03:FS01:0x21:Completed 17000000 out of 25000000 steps (68%)
15:34:36:WARNING:FS01:Size of positions 286 does not match topology 11
15:34:49:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 25000 out of 250000 steps  (10%)
15:35:41:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 27500 out of 250000 steps  (11%)
15:36:30:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 30000 out of 250000 steps  (12%)
15:37:12:WU03:FS01:0x21:Completed 17250000 out of 25000000 steps (69%)
15:37:18:WARNING:FS01:Size of positions 286 does not match topology 11
15:37:18:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 32500 out of 250000 steps  (13%)
15:38:06:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 35000 out of 250000 steps  (14%)
15:38:53:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 37500 out of 250000 steps  (15%)
15:39:45:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 40000 out of 250000 steps  (16%)
15:39:56:WU03:FS01:0x21:Completed 17500000 out of 25000000 steps (70%)
15:40:01:WARNING:FS01:Size of positions 286 does not match topology 11
15:40:33:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 42500 out of 250000 steps  (17%)



Seh ich dann mal als Hinweis und beobachte ^^

Übertaktet ist nichts..  da muss ich mich erst mal ordentlich einlesen.

Der Ryzen 1700x läuft orginal aber die GPU ist glaub Werksseitig schon etwas aufgedreht.

Aorus GTX 1080 TI Waterforce WB Extreme falls dir das was sagt.


----------



## JayTea (4. Februar 2019)

Scheint die WorkUnit des GPU-Slots zu sein.
Der Name der Graka klingt mörder.   Wenn du Lust hast, senke den Takt um 10 MHz und beobachte weiter.


----------



## EaStBaYtiGeR (4. Februar 2019)

@JayTea

vielen Dank für deine ausführliche Beantwortung meiner vorherigen Fragen.

------

Solche Fehlermeldungen wie sie Jibbomat in seinem Log zeigt hatte ich auch heute Mittag mehrfach bei einer WU.

12:25:05:WARNING:FS01:Size of positions 2073 does not match topology 2067

----

Dann habe ich noch eine Frage, nämlich bricht meine Auslastung auf der GPU immer in regelmäßigen Abständen auf 50% oder weniger für ne Sekunde ein und stabilisiert sich dann wieder auf 84-85% läuft dann normal weiter. Dieses Phänomen wiederholt sich alle 3-4 Min. Gefühlt wie ein Schluckauf oder jemand nimmt die Leistung kurz zurück. 

Vorhin lief eine WU Projekt 14149 (FahCore 0x21) da waren die Abstände zwischen den Einbrüchen extrem kurz, so alle  1-2 Min.

Habt ihr bei euch auch so ein Verhalten beobachten können ?


----------



## Jibbomat (4. Februar 2019)

JayTea schrieb:


> Scheint die WorkUnit des GPU-Slots zu sein.
> Der Name der Graka klingt mörder.   Wenn du Lust hast, senke den Takt um 10 MHz und beobachte weiter.



Supi Danke schon mal für die Auskünfte.. das mit dem Takt test ich mal durch.

Ja die Karte klingt böse  läuft auch ganz gut find ich.. bin jedenfalls zufrieden.
Hat wohl auch Vorteile wenn man nicht so den Durchblick hat *gg*






EaStBaYtiGeR schrieb:


> Solche Fehlermeldungen wie sie Jibbomat in seinem Log zeigt hatte ich auch heute Mittag mehrfach bei einer WU.
> 
> 12:25:05:WARNING:FS01:Size of positions 2073 does not match topology 2067



Hat sich dann dann selbst wieder gelegt oder tretten die Meldungen weiterhin auf ?


EDIT:

Auslastung schwankt bei mit um rund 4% 

Im Moment zwischen 70-74   .. gestern nacht waren es um die 80%


----------



## ProfBoom (4. Februar 2019)

Jibbomat schrieb:


> Hab grad mal Logs überflogen..  da taucht laufen dieser fehler auf:
> 
> 15:29:05:WARNING:FS01:Size of positions 286 does not match topology 11
> 
> was mag das wohl heissen ?



Was es heißt, weiß ich nicht, scheint aber mit dem neuen Client 7.5.x "normal" zu sein.

@*EaStBaYtiGeR* 
Ich denke, die Einbrüche kommen daher, dass die CPU alle paar Frames mal die Daten überprüft.
 Der Unterschied in der Zeitlichen Abfolge hängt also von der TPF, der Zeit, die ein Frame für die Berechnung braucht, ab.


----------



## Jibbomat (4. Februar 2019)

Ok Danke.  Dann eine Sorge weniger


----------



## brooker (4. Februar 2019)

Jibbomat schrieb:


> Hab grad mal Logs überflogen..  da taucht laufen dieser fehler auf:
> 
> 15:29:05:WARNING:FS01:Size of positions 286 does not match topology 11
> 
> was mag das wohl heissen ?




Danke, dass du dich mit dem Problem hier gemeldet hast!

Diese Fehlermeldung habe ich auch andauernt. Du muss dir keine Sorgen mache, es hängt mit der WU zusammen und bedarf keiner weiteren Aufmerksamkeit. Interessant wird es, wenn was steht mit " ... bad WU ...".

Gut Falt!


----------



## BloodySuicide (4. Februar 2019)

JayTea schrieb:


> @BloodySuicide: Okay, gut. Dann liegts wohlmöglich tatsächlich am Projekt wie _u78g _schon gesagt hatte. Welche Nummer hat das Projekt mit den wenigen Punkten, bzw. wie sehr schwanken die PPD überhaupt? Vielleicht doch einfach mal den CPU-Slot löschen und/oder den PC neustarten.
> 
> *Nachtrag: Welche GPu(s?) sind im Einsatz? Ich war jetzt "nur" von einer Quadro P5000 ausgegangen?*




es ist auch nur eine Quadro P5000
Es ist ja auch nicht mal meine. Ich missbrauche gerade meinen Shadow Client 
Auch die nächste WU hat nur 585k


----------



## Smagjus (4. Februar 2019)

Hasestab schrieb:


> Entferne den CPU Slot und lasse nur die GPU arbeiten!


Das Problem ist tatsächlich, dass die GPU voll ausgelastet wird und dadurch GPU-Acceleration ins Stocken gerät. CPU-Falten scheint also für nebenbei für mich die bessere Lösung zu sein, auch wenn es die Effizienz nach unten zieht.

Alternativ müsste ich einen Weg finden Desktop etc über die IGP vom i7-8700k darstellen zu lassen, damit die GTX 1070 frei für's Falten ist.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Februar 2019)

EaStBaYtiGeR schrieb:


> Dann habe ich noch eine Frage, nämlich bricht meine Auslastung auf der GPU immer in regelmäßigen Abständen auf 50% oder weniger für ne Sekunde ein und stabilisiert sich dann wieder auf 84-85% läuft dann normal weiter. Dieses Phänomen wiederholt sich alle 3-4 Min. Gefühlt wie ein Schluckauf oder jemand nimmt die Leistung kurz zurück.
> 
> Vorhin lief eine WU Projekt 14149 (FahCore 0x21) da waren die Abstände zwischen den Einbrüchen extrem kurz, so alle  1-2 Min.
> 
> Habt ihr bei euch auch so ein Verhalten beobachten können ?


Dieses Verhalten ist ganz normal > in diesen Einbrüchen überprüft die CPU ob deine GPU korrekt gefaltet hat (könnten sich zum Beispiel Fehler durch zu hohes OC eingeschlichen haben).


Nachtrag:
ProfBomm's Beitrag übersehen.


Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jibbomat (4. Februar 2019)

So 9 WU durch..  habs bald


----------



## JayTea (4. Februar 2019)

Smagjus schrieb:


> Das Problem ist tatsächlich, dass die GPU voll ausgelastet wird und dadurch GPU-Acceleration ins Stocken gerät. CPU-Falten scheint also für nebenbei für mich die bessere Lösung zu sein, auch wenn es die Effizienz nach unten zieht.
> 
> Alternativ müsste ich einen Weg finden Desktop etc über die IGP vom i7-8700k darstellen zu lassen, damit die GTX 1070 frei für's Falten ist.


Genau so habe ich es gemacht: iGPU meines i7 6700K im UEFI aktiviert,  HDMI-Kabel hinten ans Mainboard angesteckt und nun hat die GTX 1080  Freilauf! 

@Jibbomat: Cool, dann gehts punktetechnisch gleich ab!!


----------



## jumperm (4. Februar 2019)

Woran kann es liegen, dass der Client keine Savepoints anlegt?

Im Log stehen keine fertiggestellten Prozente. Aber in den Einstellungen hab ich die Savepoints auf alle 5 min gestellt.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Februar 2019)

@jumperm:
Diese Savepoint-Minuteneinstellung hat meiner Meinung nach keine Funktion mehr.

Die WU legt automatisch nach einer bestimmten Anzahl Prozente ein Savepoint an, allerdings ist dieser Abstand zwischen den einzelnen Savepoint von WU zu WU unterschiedlich.
Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, aber ich meinte wenn die Log so einstellt dass sie mehr Infos speichert sieht man diesen individuellen Zeitpunkt bei jeder WU, vorrausgesetzt diese Info wurde nicht entfernt.


----------



## Hasestab (4. Februar 2019)

Mein Neffe hat mir gerade abgesagt ! Deshalb keine 1070 mehr ,leider!

Ist Ausser Haus Tüv Termin mit seinem und was unter der Plane ist will er nicht verraten! Ausser viel Arbeit.


----------



## Olstyle (4. Februar 2019)

Smagjus schrieb:


> Zweite Frage ist, wie gut die Idle-Erkennung funktioniert. Auf meinem System funktioniert zum Beispiel nicht, dass sich die Monitore nach x Minuten selbständig abschalten. Heißt das, die Idle-Detection von FAHControl wird auch versagen?


Hab es mittlerweile an. Ob der Client am Idle-Erkennen gescheitert ist werde ich dann morgen bei den Punkten merken. Dank Wakü ist der Unterschied Last/keine Last nicht zu hören und schon eine bewegte Maus wird definitiv als nicht Idle erkannt.


----------



## Olstyle (4. Februar 2019)

Nachtrag: Hab jetzt gerade doch einfach übers Log kontrolliert gehabt und es wurde definitiv nicht gefaltet. Anscheinend hat er den Screensaver schon als "Arbeit" erkannt.


----------



## Smagjus (4. Februar 2019)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Nachtrag: Hab jetzt gerade doch einfach übers Log kontrolliert gehabt und es wurde definitiv nicht gefaltet. Anscheinend hat er den Screensaver schon als "Arbeit" erkannt.


Schade.



JayTea schrieb:


> Genau so habe ich es gemacht: iGPU meines i7 6700K  im UEFI aktiviert,  HDMI-Kabel hinten ans Mainboard angesteckt und nun  hat die GTX 1080  Freilauf!


Ich habe noch einen anderen Weg gefunden, der ab Windows 10 1803 funktioniert. Und zwar mit diesem Feature:
How to Choose Which GPU a Game Uses on Windows 10

Einfach ganz normal den/die Monitore an die GPU anschließen und dann den Anwendungen, die auf der IGP laufen sollen, Energiespar-Profile zuweisen. Z.B. so:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vorteil ist, dass man jederzeit auch mal spielen und dabei GSync nutzen kann. Nachteil sind allerdings gefühlte 80-100ms Inputlag beim Bedienen der Anwendungen auf der IGPU.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Februar 2019)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, aber ich meinte wenn die Log so einstellt dass sie mehr Infos speichert sieht man diesen individuellen Zeitpunkt bei jeder WU, vorrausgesetzt diese Info wurde nicht entfernt.


Bei der aktuellen WU meiner 980er hab ich mir den Spass erlaubt und bevor sie geladen wurden die Log auf mehr Infos eingestellt > leider ist diese Info wann in welcher WU ein Savepoint angelegt wird nicht mehr eingetragen.


----------



## TX112 (5. Februar 2019)

Ganz kurze frage wie bekommen ich den Link, um mich im Folding für Krebs Thread, anzumelden genau so hin wie die anderen? Danke im Voraus


----------



## micindustries (5. Februar 2019)

Den Link zu deinem Profil auf EOC einfach einfügen, das Forum wandelt das automatisch um. Wenn du neu bei F@H bist, dauert es etwa 4h bis du auf EOC erscheinst. Da ist keine neue Anmeldung erforderlich

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## TX112 (5. Februar 2019)

ok danke sehr


----------



## Olstyle (5. Februar 2019)

Smagjus schrieb:


> Ich habe noch einen anderen Weg gefunden, der ab Windows 10 1803 funktioniert. Und zwar mit diesem Feature:
> How to Choose Which GPU a Game Uses on Windows 10
> 
> Einfach ganz normal den/die Monitore an die GPU anschließen und dann den Anwendungen, die auf der IGP laufen sollen, Energiespar-Profile zuweisen. Z.B. so:
> ...


Hm, ob die IrisPro wohl Lara in 4K Rendern kann? 
Aber für so manch Anderes ein guter Tipp.


----------



## TX112 (5. Februar 2019)

Hmm fange nun an mit dem Folding und meine Cpu ist bei 72 Grad. Speedfan zeigt mir auch nicht den Cpu Lüfter an. Ist das noch OK ( Ryzen 7 2700x) da ich sonst immer noch Casual zocke geht die cpu nur bis maximal 58°


----------



## c00LsPoT (5. Februar 2019)

Die 980 und die 1080ti falten munter und ohne Fehler durch... Nur wieso hat die 1080ti den RAM-Takt reduziert (5.999MHz runter auf 5.103MHz). Der Chiptakt ist bei beiden dauerhaft auf dem maximal  stabilen OC-Takt. Wird einfach nicht mehr gebraucht? Auslesefehler? Zu heiß kann ja eigentlich nix sein...


----------



## micindustries (5. Februar 2019)

TX112 schrieb:


> Hmm fange nun an mit dem Folding und meine Cpu ist bei 72 Grad. Speedfan zeigt mir auch nicht den Cpu Lüfter an. Ist das noch OK ( Ryzen 7 2700x) da ich sonst immer noch Casual zocke geht die cpu nur bis maximal 58°


Verstehe ich das richtig, dass du mit der CPU faltest? F@H macht schon gut Last. Wenn die Software die du nutzt sagt, der Lüfter arbeitet nicht, die Temp aber trotzdem bei U80 bleibt, lügt die Software. Einfach mal Gegäuse aufmachen und mit den eigenen Augen schauen, ob er dreht oder nicht.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## TX112 (5. Februar 2019)

micindustries schrieb:


> Verstehe ich das richtig, dass du mit der CPU faltest? F@H macht schon gut Last. Wenn die Software die du nutzt sagt, der Lüfter arbeitet nicht, die Temp aber trotzdem bei U80 bleibt, lügt die Software. Einfach mal Gegäuse aufmachen und mit den eigenen Augen schauen, ob er dreht oder nicht.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk



Ja ich falte mit der CPU aber nur wenn ich nicht am PC bin. Ja Lüfter drehen sich. Speedfan erkennt aber den Lüfter nicht, die GPU und die Festplatten und die restliche  Lüfter schon. Die CPU bleibt bei stabilen 73 Grad ich glaube ich bleibe dann doch lieber bei GPU Folding


----------



## JayTea (5. Februar 2019)

@c00lsp0t: Jo, ist normal. Ich weiß aber nicht mehr warum... 

@TX112: Da du ja bereits >10 WU abgeliefert hast, bleib ruhig bei GPU only. Die gut 70° C sollten trotzdem kein Problem darstellen.


----------



## TX112 (5. Februar 2019)

Ok mache ich das  danke trotzdem  ich muss mich mal einlesen in leise Lüfter dabei aber gute Abwärme bei der GÜU, da der Rest meines Rechners aus Noctua besteht ^^


----------



## BloodySuicide (5. Februar 2019)

hat nun jemand ne Idee warum ich ständig nur auf 600-650k PPD komme? Die P5000 müsste doch wesentlich mehr Leistung bieten. Die kommt auch nie auf 100% Last.


----------



## Happy_Hepo (5. Februar 2019)

Meine Karte kommt je nach WU auf 90-98% Auslastung, aber nur Compute, der Rest der Auslastung schwankt sehr stark. Compute wird aber (zumindest bei mir) nicht standardmäßig im Taskmanager angezeigt, das muss ich immer reinwählen.


----------



## Jeretxxo (5. Februar 2019)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> hat nun jemand ne Idee warum ich ständig nur auf 600-650k PPD komme? Die P5000 müsste doch wesentlich mehr Leistung bieten. Die kommt auch nie auf 100% Last.



Wie hoch ist denn die Auslastung? Das fragte ich ja bereits in dem anderen Thread, bevors hier weitergehen sollte.

100% GPU-Auslastung erreichst du praktisch nie, normal sind, je nach WU meist etwa 88%-91% oder 90%-94% GPU-Last.
Alles ab 90% ist wünschenswert, darunter würd ich sagen bremst die CPU.

Womit faltest du denn, also welchen Client, Treiber und BS und wie ist die Einstellung im Clienten?

Und da die Quadro's ja meistens langsamer getaktet sind als ihre Geforce Pentants... welchen Takt fährt die P5000?


Edit: Wie über mir schon angedeutet, kannst du ja mal nachsehen wie die Compute-Last aussieht, HWInfo zeigt bspw auch die Compute Auslastung an. Meine ursprüngliche Antwort bezieht sich auf die allgemeine GPU Last.


----------



## c00LsPoT (5. Februar 2019)

Öhm... Die 980 hat gerade eine 11 Stunden WU bekommen... Und es gibt nur 125.000 Punkte dafür?!


----------



## JayTea (5. Februar 2019)

"grade [...] bekommen"... hat sich was geändert? Die PPD bei einer neuen WU abzulesen macht erst ab 10% Fortschritt Sinn.
273 k PPD ist auf jeden Fall wenig.


----------



## Lios Nudin (5. Februar 2019)

Zuerst konstant 992k PPD, inzwischen konstant 1172k PPD. Ohne etwas am Takt (1080Ti @1850MHz) oder den laufenden Programmen geändert zu haben. Mir soll's ja recht sein, aber sind solche Schwankungen normal?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Februar 2019)

c00LsPoT schrieb:


> Öhm... Die 980 hat gerade eine 11 Stunden WU bekommen... Und es gibt nur 125.000 Punkte dafür?!


Projektnummer  wäre interessant und die angezeigten Werten im Client stimmen meistens  erst ab 10% wenn er das Projekt noch nicht kennt.




Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Zuerst konstant 992k PPD, inzwischen konstant 1172k PPD. Ohne etwas am Takt (1080Ti @1850MHz) oder den laufenden Programmen geändert zu haben. Mir soll's ja recht sein, aber sind solche Schwankungen normal?


Das ist völlig normal weil sich die Projekt zum Teil erheblich von einander unterscheiden.


----------



## c00LsPoT (5. Februar 2019)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Projektnummer  wäre interessant und die angezeigten Werten im Client stimmen meistens  erst ab 10% wenn er das Projekt noch nicht kennt.



Jetzt noch 8 Std. und 25 Minuten (27%). Projektnummer 14125 (20, 6, 64, TPF bei 6min 54s). GTX980 ist auch nur zu 81% ausgelastet. Wahrscheinlich bremst da der 1800X so'n bisschen. Auf jeden Fall sind die PPD durch diese WU massiv gesunken und die GTX für eine ganze Weile blockiert.

Abgesehen von Punkten zählt ja jede WU. Aber eigentlich wollte ich schon mit jedem Punkt mithelfen in Richtung Tagesrekord 120.000.000^^.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Februar 2019)

c00LsPoT schrieb:


> Jetzt noch 8 Std. und 25 Minuten (27%). Projektnummer 14125 (20, 6, 64, TPF bei 6min 54s). GTX980 ist auch nur zu 81% ausgelastet. Wahrscheinlich bremst da der 1800X so'n bisschen. Auf jeden Fall sind die PPD durch diese WU massiv gesunken und die GTX für eine ganze Weile blockiert.


Ich hab bei mir in der Work Unit History vom HFM kurz nachgeschaut:
Bei meiner 980 ist genau ein Eintrag drin zur P14125 > 6min 10s was 310kPPD entspricht.

Eigentlich müsste deine 980 etwas besser performen als meine, da meine nur von einem 1090T befeuert wird > faltet dein 1800X mit?


----------



## c00LsPoT (5. Februar 2019)

Nein, der 1800X befeuert wirklich nur die beiden GPUs. 
Gibt 125.000 Punkte für die WU (bzw. 262.000PPD). Vielleicht liegts wirklich an der PCIE 2.0 @ x4 Verbindung


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Februar 2019)

Wie hoch taktet den dein 1800X und wie ist deine 980 angebunden?


----------



## c00LsPoT (5. Februar 2019)

Der Ryzen läuft mit 3.7GHz (+Standard Turbo, weil OC-Krücke). 980 läuft nur auf PCIE2.0x4.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Februar 2019)

Mein 1090T läuft ja auch nur mit 3,7GHz Allcore, aber das Hauptproblem bei dir ist die zu kleine Anbindung der 980 was gehörig bremst > mindestens 2.0 X8 wäre bei der Karte das absolute Minimum um keine nennenswerte Einbussen zu haben (ab 2.0 X16 ist man auf der 100% sicheren Seite).


----------



## c00LsPoT (5. Februar 2019)

Eigentlich sollte die 980 in einem extra PC laufen. Aber da gabs ein kleines Problemchen. So musste sie leider mit in den Gamingrechner wandern, wo leider schon die 3-Slot 1080Ti drinsteckte... Da war nur noch PCIEx4 frei. Für die nächste Faltwoche wird aufgerüstet.^^ Versprochen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Februar 2019)

Und wenn für die Dauer der Faltwoche die 980 und 1080 Ti die Plätze tauschen?
Hätten dann beide eine anständige Anbindung?


----------



## c00LsPoT (5. Februar 2019)

Die Karten haben beide eine 3-Slot Kühlung (die 980 dazu noch eine Riesen-Backplate). Das passt nicht anders. Nächstes Mal habe ich zumindest ein flexibles Riserkabel am zweiten PCIE3-Slot dran.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Februar 2019)

In dem Fall geht aktuell halt einfach nicht besser, aber wenigstens wisssen wir jetzt woran es liegt dass deine 980 nicht ihr gesamtes Potenzial ausschöpfen kann.


----------



## TX112 (6. Februar 2019)

HMm hab gerade gemerkt das ich schon 8 WU für das Falsche Team habe, bin aber erst gegen 17 Uhr zu Hause um das zu ändern xD


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Februar 2019)

TX112 schrieb:


> HMm hab gerade gemerkt das ich schon 8 WU für das Falsche Team habe, bin aber erst gegen 17 Uhr zu Hause um das zu ändern xD



Nun, das EOC-foldingteam freut sich sicherlich über deine Hilfe


----------



## Hasestab (6. Februar 2019)

Leute ihr seid auf dem falschen Dampfer. Wenn ihr die 980 zur 1080ti steckt die dann gleich nur noch ×8 läuft.
Die 980 macht dann vielleicht 20-30.000k mehr aber die 1080ti gleich mal vielleicht Wenn's böse kommt 200.000k weniger. 
Klar muss die 980 in einen eigenen ×16 Slot am besten. Viel bringen wird es nichts,außer den Mehrverbrauch des zusätzlichen Systems. 
Hab ich alles durch da meine bzw Fopasa 980 Wakü ist und in den unteren 3.0×8Slot passt zusätzlich zur 1080ti .
Die Leistung der 1080ti bricht zu stark ein das es sich nicht lohnt mit einer 980 zu beschneiden wenn beide ×8.

Als kleinen Test hab ich nach der letzten Wu heute Morgen die 980 in ein eigenes Sandy ***** System verfrachtet. Somit ×16. 
Mal schauen die nächsten Wu,s wie es sich verhält. Bin ja Rest der Woche krank.

Gruss Hase


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Februar 2019)

@Hase:
Also wenn bei dir deswegen die 1080Ti einbricht liegt das aber nicht an der Veringerung der Anbindung von 3.0 X16 auf 3.0 X8, sondern dass entweder die CPU selber zu wenig Leistung hat für zwei GPUs oder was ich für wahrscheinlicher halte dass der tolle Windows-Taskmanger die Last beider GPU's mal wieder auf dieselben Kerne legt anstatt diese getrennt zu bearbeiten > Abhilfe würde hier ein manueller Eingriff über entsprechende Tools bringen.

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hasestab (6. Februar 2019)

Das mit den Prio Tools hab ich auch schon getestet. 
Die 1080ti kann ja auch alleine im System sein im 2ten ×8 Slot gleiche Anzeichen. Ryzen 4Ghz.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Februar 2019)

1. Hast du nur die Prio hochgesetzt oder auch den beiden GPUs eigene Kerne fix zugewiesen?

2. Hast du als noch beide Karten im System war auch mal Auslastung der einzelnen Kerne kontrolliert?
Der Windows 10-Taskmanager ist was die Auslastungsanzeige angelangt ja ein echter Rückschritt weil er nur noch die Gesamtauslastung anzeigt und nicht mehr jeden Kern/Thread einzeln.

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hasestab (6. Februar 2019)

Gefixt zugewiesen natürlich! Windows Taskmanager? Was ist das? Nutze ich nicht Hw Info und coretemp


----------



## micindustries (6. Februar 2019)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Der Windows 10-Taskmanager ist was die Auslastungsanzeige angelangt ja ein echter Rückschritt weil er nur noch die Gesamtauslastung anzeigt und nicht mehr jeden Kern/Thread einzeln.



Kann man doch umstellen. Oben in der Schaltflächenleiste vom TM, oder per Rechtsklick auf die Auslastungsanzeige. Hab grad nur nich im Kopf wie die Option heißt

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Februar 2019)

In dem Fall wundert mich dass aber das es bei dir deine 1080 Ti so eingebrochen ist.

Andererseits wirds unter Strich wahrscheinlich nur ein paar wenige Sekunden effektiven TPF Unterschied sein, da in dieser PPD-Region eine einzelne Sekunde schnell 10kPPD ausmachen kann.

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hasestab (6. Februar 2019)

Einbrechen war vielleicht falsch umschrieben. Die Karte hat halt ×8 bei mir generell weniger Ausbeute. Egal ob da jetzt die 980 dabei ist oder nicht. Schwankt natürlich von wu zu wu. 
Und meine Erfahrung mit der 980 ist halt das die mittlerweile viel besser mit der geringen Anbindung klar kommt. Mal die dicken 10 Std Wu aussen vor, hab ich immer zwischen 350 und 420k gehabt @ 2.0×4 und ×16 sind es vielleicht 380 bis 440k.


----------



## E-WoK (6. Februar 2019)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> E-WoK schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Moin moin,
> ...



Dann warte ich den heutigen Tag einfach mal ab. Danke für die Antwort

edit: hat geklappt


----------



## KillercornyX (6. Februar 2019)

Meine GTX 1080 @ 2025Mhz schneidet zur Zeit auch schlechter ab als bei den anderen Aktionen. Sonst waren so 900k bis 1Mio drin. Aktuell dümpelt sie bei 874k Punkten rum. Sind möglicherweise neue WUs am Start oder liegts am neueren Client?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Februar 2019)

Ich würde sagen jetzt gerade ist wieder ein Schub etwas schlechter honorierte WUs im Umlauf.

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Falco (6. Februar 2019)

Jeb meine auf 1.9GHz getacktete 1080GTX macht gerade auch nur unter 800000... :-/ aber naja, es wird wieder bergauf gehen


----------



## c00LsPoT (6. Februar 2019)

Die 980 bekommt nur noch 10-11 Stunden WUs.^^ Schon die dritte in Folge.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Februar 2019)

c00LsPoT schrieb:


> Die 980 bekommt nur noch 10-11 Stunden WUs.^^ Schon die dritte in Folge.


Zum einen kann man es eh nicht wirklich beeinflussen was man an WUs bei den GPUs bekommt, zum anderen lieber große WUs als eine instabile GPU und zu guter Letzt ein guter Falter faltet als weg was im vor die GPU kommt.

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jibbomat (6. Februar 2019)

brooker schrieb:


> Danke, dass du dich mit dem Problem hier gemeldet hast!
> 
> Diese Fehlermeldung habe ich auch andauernt. Du muss dir keine Sorgen mache, es hängt mit der WU zusammen und bedarf keiner weiteren Aufmerksamkeit.* Interessant wird es, wenn was steht mit " ... bad WU ...".*
> 
> Gut Falt!




So jetzt aber 

14:45:58:WARNING:WU02:FS00:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)


----------



## Jibbomat (6. Februar 2019)

Achso okay..  da gehört mehr dazu. 

konnte scheinbar das fertige WU nicht übermitteln ?  versteh ich das richtig ?


14:45:53:WU02:FS00:0xa7:ERROR:
14:45:53:WU02:FS00:0xa7:ERROR:Fatal error:
14:45:53:WU02:FS00:0xa7:ERROR:There is no domain decomposition for 15 ranks that is compatible with the given box and a minimum cell size of 1.46925 nm
14:45:53:WU02:FS00:0xa7:ERROR:Change the number of ranks or mdrun option -rcon or -dds or your LINCS settings
14:45:53:WU02:FS00:0xa7:ERROR:Look in the log file for details on the domain decomposition
14:45:53:WU02:FS00:0xa7:ERROR:For more information and tips for troubleshooting, please check the GROMACS
14:45:53:WU02:FS00:0xa7:ERROR:website at Errors - Gromacs
14:45:53:WU02:FS00:0xa7:ERROR:-------------------------------------------------------
14:45:58:WU02:FS00:0xa7:WARNING:Unexpected exit() call
14:45:58:WU02:FS00:0xa7:WARNING:Unexpected exit from science code
14:45:58:WU02:FS00:0xa7:Saving result file ..\logfile_01.txt
14:45:58:WU02:FS00:0xa7:Saving result file md.log
14:45:58:WU02:FS00:0xa7:Saving result file science.log
14:45:58:WU00:FS00:Upload 37.95%
14:45:58:WU02:FS00:0xa7:WARNING:While cleaning up: Failed to remove directory '01': boost::filesystem::remove: Der Prozess kann nicht auf die Datei zugreifen, da sie von einem anderen Prozess verwendet wird: "01\md.log"
14:45:58:WU02:FS00:0xa7:Folding@home Core Shutdown: BAD_WORK_UNIT
14:45:58:WARNING:WU02:FS00:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
14:45:58:WU02:FS00:Sending unit results: id:02 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:14207 run:70 clone:2 gen:21 core:0xa7 unit:0x0000001d80fccb045c2154fb388d047d
14:45:58:WU02:FS00:Uploading 19.00KiB to 128.252.203.4
14:45:58:WU02:FS00:Connecting to 128.252.203.4:8080
14:45:59:WU02:FS00:Upload complete
14:45:59:WU02:FS00:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
14:45:59:WU02:FS00:Cleaning up


----------



## JayTea (6. Februar 2019)

Den Fehler habe ich noch nie gesehen; klingt selten.
Wie weit wurde die WU gerechnet, bis wie viel Prozent? 
Könnte auch sein, dass es nicht an dir bzw deinem System liegt.
Mal im Folding Forum • Index page nach dem Fehler gesucht?
@Killercorny: Meine FoPaSa GTX 1080 @75% PT liegt zur Zeit auch bei 861 k PPD. War schon mal mehr, ja. Liegt halt an den Projekten und das sie nicht alle gleichviel Punkte abwerfen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Februar 2019)

E-WoK schrieb:


> Dann warte ich den heutigen Tag einfach mal ab. Danke für die Antwort
> 
> edit: hat geklappt


Jetzt bist du drin 
E-WoK - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Jibbomat (6. Februar 2019)

JayTea schrieb:


> Den Fehler habe ich noch nie gesehen; klingt selten.
> Wie weit wurde die WU gerechnet, bis wie viel Prozent?
> Könnte auch sein, dass es nicht an dir bzw deinem System liegt.
> Mal im Folding Forum • Index page nach dem Fehler gesucht?
> @Killercorny: Meine FoPaSa GTX 1080 @75% PT liegt zur Zeit auch bei 861 k PPD. War schon mal mehr, ja. Liegt halt an den Projekten und das sie nicht alle gleichviel Punkte abwerfen.




Die WU ist durchgelaufen. das war die 30´te .... da hat dann die statistik auch nicht weiter gezählt.  
aktuell zeigt es aber den Aktuellen stand wieder an.   also schein alles übermittelt zu sein. 

Ich gugg mich mal da in dem Forum um.  Meine ausserdeutschen Sprachkenntnisse gehen allerdings gegen nahezu null ;D


----------



## micindustries (6. Februar 2019)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Der Windows 10-Taskmanager ist was die Auslastungsanzeige angelangt ja ein echter Rückschritt weil er nur noch die Gesamtauslastung anzeigt und nicht mehr jeden Kern/Thread einzeln.



Habe es eben nochmal nachgesehen:

TM öffnen -> Leistung -> CPU -> Rechtsklick auf den Graphen -> Graph ändern in -> Logische Prozessoren

Et voilá, alle Threads werden einzeln angezeigt. Möglicherweise nicht so übersichtlich oder präzise wie manche andere Software (hwMonitor, etc), aber für den Laien reichts allemal um die Auslastung der einzelnen Kerne zu sehen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Februar 2019)

micindustries schrieb:


> Habe es eben nochmal nachgesehen:
> 
> TM öffnen -> Leistung -> CPU -> Rechtsklick auf den Graphen -> Graph ändern in -> Logische Prozessoren
> 
> Et voilá, alle Threads werden einzeln angezeigt. Möglicherweise nicht so übersichtlich oder präzise wie manche andere Software (hwMonitor, etc), aber für den Laien reichts allemal um die Auslastung der einzelnen Kerne zu sehen


Hab selber schon ausprobiert und ich glaub auch ich weiss warum ich das verdrängt habe > Faltserver mit 32 Threads, was die Übersichtlichkeit anbelangt kannst du dir ja denken.


----------



## Jibbomat (6. Februar 2019)

Das müsste über den Ressourcenmonitor / cpu auch gehen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Februar 2019)

Beim Faltserver mach ich es entweder über Process Lasso wen die aktuelle anliegende Last reicht als Info oder wenn ich es ausführlicher will mit einem gewissen Verlauf ist der MSI Afterburner meine Wahl.


----------



## cubanrice987 (6. Februar 2019)

Das klappt ja wieder super... 

Auf dem einen Rechner sind mir die PPD zusammengebrochen, sieht so aus als währe jetzt plötzlich die CPU zu langsam, kann das an der WU liegen? Also bis heute Nachmittag lief alles noch auf 1,34Mio PPD, Grafikkarte zu 91-93% ausgelastet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der andere Rechner hört sich gerade extrem komisch an, das Netzteil tickt wie bei einer Uhr der Sekundenzeiger... Jemand ne Idee, habe sowas noch nie gehabt... Lüfter dreht normal, wenn man ihn anhält geht das Geräusch auch nicht weg. Überlastungserscheinungen? BeQuiet PurePower 400Watt, Corei3 6100 mit GTX 1050Ti, zieht akzutell knapp 105Watt aus der Steckdose.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Februar 2019)

@cubanrice987:
1. Rechner mit der 2070 würde ich mal neustarten und dann beobachten was er macht.

2. Rechner mit der 1050Ti:
Du bist dir sicher das es das NT ist?
Ich hätte sonst gesagt du hörst wahrscheinlich bei der 1050Ti die Spulen fiepen > pausiere mal den Client und prüfe ob das Geräusch weg ist.


----------



## cubanrice987 (6. Februar 2019)

Zu 1, Neutstart hat nicht geholfen, mal abwarten ob es an der WU liegt und ich morgen ne bessere hab,
Zu 2, es ist doch der Lüfter vom Netzteil, nach nem Neustart ist es derart laut geworden dass man es jetzt eindeutig zuordnen kann, ich meinte eben das ich trotzdem noch gehört habe wo ich den Lüfter angehalten habe... Aber wo ich den Rechner an geschaltet hab konnte man es eindeutig hören dass das geräuscht schneller wird mit zunehmender Lüftergeschwindigkeit... Wahnsinn, ist nicht auszuhalten, das hätte ich BQ nicht erwartet... Dann hab ich ja nächste Woche wieder was zu tun...


----------



## TX112 (6. Februar 2019)

Nabend ich noch mal sind 554,426 Punkte ok für einen nicht übertakten Rechner ? Da ich mich das nicht ganz traue, weil ich den nicht ersetzen könnte vom Geld her ^^


----------



## cubanrice987 (6. Februar 2019)

TX112 schrieb:


> sind 554,426 Punkte ok für einen nicht übertakten Rechner ?


Das liegt ja ziemlich dran was für Hardware drin ist und ob CPU mitfaltet oder nicht und so weiter...

Problem mit dem Lüfter vorerst gelöst, Lüfter hab ich mit so nem Draht wo Kabel in der Verpackung mit zusammengewickelt werden blockeriert, hoffe nicht dass dadurch jetzt noch mehr durchbrennt...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TX112 (6. Februar 2019)

ok hab nen r7 2700x und ne ASUS ROG  rx vega 64 strix oc, hatte damit die 560k Punkte, hab nun noch die alte ASUS ROG rx 480 Strix oc bin ich bei ca 1.2 mio


----------



## u78g (7. Februar 2019)

cubanrice987 schrieb:


> Zu 1, Neutstart hat nicht geholfen, mal abwarten ob es an der WU liegt und ich morgen ne bessere hab,
> Zu 2, es ist doch der Lüfter vom Netzteil, nach nem Neustart ist es derart laut geworden dass man es jetzt eindeutig zuordnen kann, ich meinte eben das ich trotzdem noch gehört habe wo ich den Lüfter angehalten habe... Aber wo ich den Rechner an geschaltet hab konnte man es eindeutig hören dass das geräuscht schneller wird mit zunehmender Lüftergeschwindigkeit... Wahnsinn, ist nicht auszuhalten, das hätte ich BQ nicht erwartet... Dann hab ich ja nächste Woche wieder was zu tun...



...es sind gerade viele WU´s mit wenig PPD am Start. Bei mir sind die PPD seid ca.3h um 20% eingebrochen. Ich hoffe das gibt sich bis morgen früh


----------



## micindustries (7. Februar 2019)

Kann ich ebenfalls bestätigen. Waren es gestern bei der 1070 im Falter noch rund 610k für 7 WUs, sind es heute 310k für 5 WUs. Die 1070 schafft ohne Übertaktung (da schmieren mir immer die WUs ab) im Schnitt 620k am Tag.

Ich hoffe wir haben die bald alle weggefalten und es kommen wieder mehr "gute" WUs 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Guru4GPU (7. Februar 2019)

Ich bekomme laut F@H gerade 310k mit meiner RX 470 (1226/1750), ist das normal?

Jedenfalls läuft sie mit dem Morpheus und den beiden e-Loops so leise (max 57°C bei bis zu *777* RPM) dass ich sie Tags und nachts (+13h/Tag) laufen lasse 

Übrigens, glaubt ihr wir schaffen es noch diese Woche die 130 Mio PPDs zu knacken?


----------



## brooker (7. Februar 2019)

Guru4GPU schrieb:


> Übrigens, glaubt ihr wir schaffen es noch diese Woche die 130 Mio PPDs zu knacken?



Wenn das jemand schafft, dann die Community von PCGH! PCGH rockt!


----------



## newdeal (7. Februar 2019)

ride on, ride on ...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ProfBoom (7. Februar 2019)

Guru4GPU schrieb:


> Ich bekomme laut F@H gerade 310k mit meiner RX 470 (1226/1750), ist das normal?



Klingt in Ordnung. Mit einer RX 580 liege ich, je nach WU, bei 300-400K.


----------



## cubanrice987 (7. Februar 2019)

u78g schrieb:


> ...es sind gerade viele WU´s mit wenig PPD am Start. Bei mir sind die PPD seid ca.3h um 20% eingebrochen. Ich hoffe das gibt sich bis morgen früh



Im Grunde genommen ist ja gar nicht mal so wirklich schlimm, das was mir an PPDs fehlt fehlt auch gleichzeitig an der Leistungsaufnahme... 1,34Mio PPD@250Watt, 1,1Mio PPD@220Watt und im Moment 1,2Mio PPD@235Watt. Ärgerlich ist eigentlich nur dass ich die 2070 eigentlich noch schnell besorgt hab um in dieser Woche noch n Paar Punkte zu machen. Und es ärgert mich dass die 1050Ti nebenher läuft und für 194.000PPD 95Watt dadurch haut... Dass ist von den PPDs her gerade einmal dass was zwischenzeitig bei der 2070 gefehlt hat. Irgendwie hat die 2070 hier alles deklassiert...


----------



## BloodySuicide (7. Februar 2019)

Jeretxxo schrieb:


> Wie hoch ist denn die Auslastung? Das fragte ich ja bereits in dem anderen Thread, bevors hier weitergehen sollte.
> 
> 100% GPU-Auslastung erreichst du praktisch nie, normal sind, je nach WU meist etwa 88%-91% oder 90%-94% GPU-Last.
> Alles ab 90% ist wünschenswert, darunter würd ich sagen bremst die CPU.
> ...



Sorry für die späte Antwort

Die P5000 läuft bei konstant mit 89% Last bei 1733MHz 
Karte ist mit -1 eingestellt und der 8 Kern Xeon steht auf 4. 
Client ist der aktuellste und Treiber ist bei 412.16.
Windows 10

Wo sehe ich denn die Compute Last? Ich sehe praktisch alles - nur das nicht


----------



## Jeretxxo (7. Februar 2019)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Wo sehe ich denn die Compute Last? Ich sehe praktisch alles - nur das nicht



Screen aus dem HWInfo:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Rest klingt eigentlich in Ordnung, bis auf die unter 90% Auslastung.
Ist das tatsächlich ein 8 Kern Xeon oder einer mit 4 "echten" Kernen und 8 Threads, sprich 4 physische und 4 virtuelle Kerne?
Vielleicht ist die Kern Zuordnung Mist, sodas die CPU die GPU gar nicht richtig auslastet, ich würd mal probehalber den CPU Slot pausieren oder entfernen und schauen ob sich was an der Auslastung ändert.

Allerdings, sind rund 1700 MHz auch nicht grade viel für den Chip auf der P5000, mit dem selben Takt rennt meine GTX1070 während meiner "Ruhezeit" undervolted und dann hab ich auch "nur" noch rund 500k PPD statt rund 700k PPD über den Tag.

Damit dürften deine rund 650k PPD schon recht gut hinkommen bei dem Takt, wäre der Takt der Quadro P5000 etwas näher bei dem was der gleiche Chip auf der Geforce GTX1080 bereits Standartmäßig rennt, wären es wohl mindestens 800k PPD.


----------



## BloodySuicide (8. Februar 2019)

ok, dann bin ich nicht blind, sondern es wird mir einfach nicht angezeigt.
Auf dem Shadow stehen einem 8 Freds auf einem 24 Fred Xeon zu. Was davon jetzt echte Kerne sind sieht man nicht. Ich denke wird 4/4 sein. Habs mal auf 2 gestellt und die PPD sind um 50k gestiegen.
Mehr wird denke einfach nicht drin sein.

Eigentlich echt gut wenn man bedenkt was die Kiste kostet und ich so auf einem Mac mini von 2012 zocken kann.


----------



## Olstyle (8. Februar 2019)

Per Rechtsklick lässt sich der Wert auch im normalen Taskmanager einblenden.
Irgendwie steigen meine PPD von Tag zu Tag. Wenn das so weiter geht macht die 1080 am Sonntag 1Million XD.


----------



## JayTea (8. Februar 2019)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Ab Morgen Mittag werden hier für 24h 2 Vega 64 und eine RX 570 falten bis die Kabel glühen.
> Die erste Stromnachzahlung kam schon für 2018, mein Stromanbieter kann sie schonmal für 2019 drucken^^


Im Januar drehte der Stromzähler bei mir insgesamt 330 kWh, wovon auf den gesamten PC 160 kWh fielen. Bei 0,2444 Ct/kWh brutto macht das knapp 81 €uro.
Ich frage mich echt, wie einige das hier auf Dauer machen...


----------



## c00LsPoT (8. Februar 2019)

Gestern lief es gut, heute bekomme ich wieder nur riesige WUs mit wenig Punkten. Hmpf. Da ist wohl einfach durchhalten angesagt.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Februar 2019)

@JayTea:
Ich glaube bei dem Tarif würde ich auch weniger falten (Normaltarif Ökostrom 0.20€ / Nieder-/Nachtarif 0,17€) und vor allem hätte ich mir nicht als fahrbahrer Untersatz einen Teilzeitstromer zugelegt.

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## JayTea (8. Februar 2019)

Ich glaube, mein Tarif ist hier in DE gar nicht so schlecht.  
Auf einen Elektroroller hab ich Bock. Da ist der Geräuschunterschied in der Lautstärke zur "normlen" Möff noch krasser als beim Auto.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Februar 2019)

Ich hatte schon zweimal als ich mein Sixpack im Kundenservice hatte den BMW C-Evolution als Ersatzfahrzeug:
Ist zwar ganz schön zu fahren aber auch gefährlich ganz ohne Geräusche.

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## kampfschaaaf (8. Februar 2019)

Es ist mir ja etwas peinlich, aber die 3 neuen GTX falten nicht. Sie generieren ein failed und arbeiten jeweils für nur eine Sekunde. Die Vega, die sich im selben Sys befindet arbeitet unermüdlich und stört sich nicht groß an den NVidias. Ich habe das Problem jetzt auch an einem zweiten Rechner, bei dem vorher eine Radeon drin war.

Sollten die Grünen immer noch so kacke sein, daß sie zuerst installiert werden möchten und jegliche Zusammenarbeit mit den Roten verwehren? Ich setze für die Vega den DIP-Schalter mal auf 0 und schaue, was die NVidias machen.

BAD platform id size?


----------



## JayTea (8. Februar 2019)

Glaube ich gerne. Das merke ich auch mitm Fahrrad. Die leute gucken einfach nicht! 

Hmm, ...was ist da los kampfschaaaf!?
Viel Erfolg!


----------



## kampfschaaaf (8. Februar 2019)

Das hier ist das log vom 2. System, in dem nur eine GTX steckt



Spoiler



13:02:45:Adding folding slot 00: READY gpu:0:GP104 [GeForce GTX 1070] 6463
13:02:45:Removing old file 'configs/config-20190208-123302.xml'
13:02:45:Saving configuration to config.xml
13:02:45:<config>
13:02:45:  <!-- Folding Slot Configuration -->
13:02:45:  <cause v='CANCER'/>
13:02:45:
13:02:45:  <!-- Network -->
13:02:45:  <proxy v=':8080'/>
13:02:45:
13:02:45:  <!-- Slot Control -->
13:02:45:  <power v='full'/>
13:02:45:
13:02:45:  <!-- User Information -->
13:02:45:  <passkey v='********************************'/>
13:02:45:  <team v='70335'/>
13:02:45:  <user v='kampfschaaaf'/>
13:02:45:
13:02:45:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
13:02:45:  <slot id='0' type='GPU'>
13:02:45:    <cuda-index v='1'/>
13:02:45:    <gpu-index v='0'/>
13:02:45:    <opencl-index v='0'/>
13:02:45:  </slot>
13:02:45:</config>
13:02:45:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 65.254.110.245:8080
13:02:46:WU00:FS00:Assigned to work server 140.163.4.231
13:02:46:WU00:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: READY gpu:0:GP104 [GeForce GTX 1070] 6463 from 140.163.4.231
13:02:46:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 140.163.4.231:8080
13:02:48:WU00:FS00ownloading 19.84MiB
13:02:54:WU00:FS00ownload 77.19%
13:02:55:WU00:FS00ownload complete
13:02:56:WU00:FS00:Received Unit: id:00 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:11726 run:0 clone:456 gen:322 core:0x21 unit:0x000001b58ca304e75b8d8f33782a62e1
13:02:56:WU00:FS00:Starting
13:02:56:WU00:FS00:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:\Users\kampf\AppData\Roaming\FAHClient\cores/cores.foldingathome.org/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_21.fah/FahCore_21.exe -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 705 -lifeline 2432 -checkpoint 15 -gpu-vendor nvidia -opencl-device 0 -cuda-device 1 -gpu 0
13:02:56:WU00:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 9164
13:02:56:WU00:FS00:Core PID:11536
13:02:56:WU00:FS00:FahCore 0x21 started
13:02:56:WARNING:WU00:FS00:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
13:02:56:WU00:FS00:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:11726 run:0 clone:456 gen:322 core:0x21 unit:0x000001b58ca304e75b8d8f33782a62e1
13:02:56:WU00:FS00:Uploading 5.50KiB to 140.163.4.231
13:02:56:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 140.163.4.231:8080
13:02:56:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 65.254.110.245:8080
13:02:56:WU00:FS00:Upload complete
13:02:56:WU00:FS00:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
13:02:56:WU00:FS00:Cleaning up
13:02:57:WU01:FS00:Assigned to work server 140.163.4.231
13:02:57:WU01:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: READY gpu:0:GP104 [GeForce GTX 1070] 6463 from 140.163.4.231
13:02:57:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 140.163.4.231:8080
13:02:59:WU01:FS00ownloading 20.07MiB
13:03:05:WU01:FS00ownload 80.01%
13:03:06:WU01:FS00ownload complete
13:03:06:WU01:FS00:Received Unit: id:01 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:11719 run:0 clone:401 gen:418 core:0x21 unit:0x0000021f8ca304e75b846b1205222840
13:03:06:WU01:FS00:Starting
13:03:06:WU01:FS00:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:\Users\kampf\AppData\Roaming\FAHClient\cores/cores.foldingathome.org/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_21.fah/FahCore_21.exe -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 705 -lifeline 2432 -checkpoint 15 -gpu-vendor nvidia -opencl-device 0 -cuda-device 1 -gpu 0
13:03:06:WU01:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 11888
13:03:06:WU01:FS00:Core PID:11068
13:03:06:WU01:FS00:FahCore 0x21 started
13:03:07:WU01:FS00:0x21:*********************** Log Started 2019-02-08T13:03:06Z ***********************
13:03:07:WU01:FS00:0x21roject: 11719 (Run 0, Clone 401, Gen 418)
13:03:07:WU01:FS00:0x21:Unit: 0x0000021f8ca304e75b846b1205222840
13:03:07:WU01:FS00:0x21:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
13:03:07:WU01:FS00:0x21:Machine: 0
13:03:07:WU01:FS00:0x21:Reading tar file core.xml
13:03:07:WU01:FS00:0x21:Reading tar file integrator.xml
13:03:07:WU01:FS00:0x21:Reading tar file state.xml
13:03:07:WU01:FS00:0x21:Reading tar file system.xml
13:03:07:WU01:FS00:0x21igital signatures verified
13:03:07:WU01:FS00:0x21:Folding@home GPU Core21 Folding@home Core
13:03:07:WU01:FS00:0x21:Version 0.0.18
13:03:07:WU01:FS00:0x21:ERROR:126: Bad platformId size.
13:03:07:WU01:FS00:0x21:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
13:03:07:WU01:FS00:0x21:Saving result file log.txt
13:03:07:WU01:FS00:0x21:Folding@home Core Shutdown: BAD_WORK_UNIT
13:03:07:WARNING:WU01:FS00:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
13:03:07:WU01:FS00:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:11719 run:0 clone:401 gen:418 core:0x21 unit:0x0000021f8ca304e75b846b1205222840
13:03:07:WU01:FS00:Uploading 5.50KiB to 140.163.4.231
13:03:07:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 140.163.4.231:8080
13:03:07:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 65.254.110.245:8080
13:03:07:WU01:FS00:Upload complete
13:03:07:WU01:FS00:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
13:03:07:WU01:FS00:Cleaning up
13:03:08:WU00:FS00:Assigned to work server 140.163.4.231
13:03:08:WU00:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: READY gpu:0:GP104 [GeForce GTX 1070] 6463 from 140.163.4.231
13:03:08:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 140.163.4.231:8080
13:03:10:WU00:FS00ownloading 14.57MiB
13:03:16:WU00:FS00ownload 99.54%
13:03:16:WU00:FS00ownload complete
13:03:16:WU00:FS00:Received Unit: id:00 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:11728 run:0 clone:1180 gen:307 core:0x21 unit:0x0000018a8ca304e75ba03240c6ed27ab
13:03:16:WU00:FS00:Starting
13:03:16:WU00:FS00:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:\Users\kampf\AppData\Roaming\FAHClient\cores/cores.foldingathome.org/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_21.fah/FahCore_21.exe -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 705 -lifeline 2432 -checkpoint 15 -gpu-vendor nvidia -opencl-device 0 -cuda-device 1 -gpu 0
13:03:16:WU00:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 8196
13:03:16:WU00:FS00:Core PID:10972
13:03:16:WU00:FS00:FahCore 0x21 started
13:03:16:WARNING:WU00:FS00:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
13:03:16:WU00:FS00:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:11728 run:0 clone:1180 gen:307 core:0x21 unit:0x0000018a8ca304e75ba03240c6ed27ab
13:03:16:WU00:FS00:Uploading 5.50KiB to 140.163.4.231
13:03:16:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 140.163.4.231:8080
13:03:16:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 65.254.110.245:8080
13:03:16:WU00:FS00:Upload complete
13:03:16:WU00:FS00:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
13:03:16:WU00:FS00:Cleaning up
13:03:17:WU01:FS00:Assigned to work server 140.163.4.231
13:03:17:WU01:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: READY gpu:0:GP104 [GeForce GTX 1070] 6463 from 140.163.4.231
13:03:17:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 140.163.4.231:8080
13:03:19:WU01:FS00ownloading 11.29MiB
13:03:22:WU01:FS00ownload complete
13:03:22:WU01:FS00:Received Unit: id:01 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:11720 run:0 clone:1544 gen:140 core:0x21 unit:0x000000c38ca304e75b8d8e4201cf7cb0
13:03:22:WU01:FS00:Starting
13:03:22:WU01:FS00:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:\Users\kampf\AppData\Roaming\FAHClient\cores/cores.foldingathome.org/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_21.fah/FahCore_21.exe -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 705 -lifeline 2432 -checkpoint 15 -gpu-vendor nvidia -opencl-device 0 -cuda-device 1 -gpu 0
13:03:22:WU01:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 3704
13:03:23:WU01:FS00:Core PID:3084
13:03:23:WU01:FS00:FahCore 0x21 started
13:03:23:WARNING:WU01:FS00:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
13:03:23:WU01:FS00:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:11720 run:0 clone:1544 gen:140 core:0x21 unit:0x000000c38ca304e75b8d8e4201cf7cb0
13:03:23:WU01:FS00:Uploading 5.50KiB to 140.163.4.231
13:03:23:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 140.163.4.231:8080
13:03:23:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 65.254.110.245:8080
13:03:23:WU01:FS00:Upload complete
13:03:23:WU01:FS00:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
13:03:23:WU01:FS00:Cleaning up
13:03:24:WU00:FS00:Assigned to work server 140.163.4.231
13:03:24:WU00:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: READY gpu:0:GP104 [GeForce GTX 1070] 6463 from 140.163.4.231
13:03:24:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 140.163.4.231:8080
13:03:26:WU00:FS00ownloading 25.27MiB
13:03:32:WU00:FS00ownload 68.25%
13:03:34:WU00:FS00ownload complete
13:03:34:WU00:FS00:Received Unit: id:00 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:11718 run:0 clone:512 gen:327 core:0x21 unit:0x000001c48ca304e75b846aad98271e7e
13:03:34:WU00:FS00:Starting
13:03:34:WU00:FS00:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:\Users\kampf\AppData\Roaming\FAHClient\cores/cores.foldingathome.org/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_21.fah/FahCore_21.exe -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 705 -lifeline 2432 -checkpoint 15 -gpu-vendor nvidia -opencl-device 0 -cuda-device 1 -gpu 0
13:03:34:WU00:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 6252
13:03:35:WU00:FS00:Core PID:8288
13:03:35:WU00:FS00:FahCore 0x21 started
13:03:35:WU00:FS00:0x21:*********************** Log Started 2019-02-08T13:03:35Z ***********************
13:03:35:WU00:FS00:0x21roject: 11718 (Run 0, Clone 512, Gen 327)
13:03:35:WU00:FS00:0x21:Unit: 0x000001c48ca304e75b846aad98271e7e
13:03:35:WU00:FS00:0x21:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
13:03:35:WU00:FS00:0x21:Machine: 0
13:03:35:WU00:FS00:0x21:Reading tar file core.xml
13:03:35:WU00:FS00:0x21:Reading tar file integrator.xml
13:03:35:WU00:FS00:0x21:Reading tar file state.xml
13:03:35:WU00:FS00:0x21:Reading tar file system.xml
13:03:35:WU00:FS00:0x21igital signatures verified
13:03:35:WU00:FS00:0x21:Folding@home GPU Core21 Folding@home Core
13:03:35:WU00:FS00:0x21:Version 0.0.18
13:03:35:WU00:FS00:0x21:ERROR:126: Bad platformId size.
13:03:35:WU00:FS00:0x21:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
13:03:35:WU00:FS00:0x21:Saving result file log.txt
13:03:35:WU00:FS00:0x21:Folding@home Core Shutdown: BAD_WORK_UNIT
13:03:35:WARNING:WU00:FS00:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
13:03:35:WU00:FS00:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:11718 run:0 clone:512 gen:327 core:0x21 unit:0x000001c48ca304e75b846aad98271e7e
13:03:35:WU00:FS00:Uploading 5.50KiB to 140.163.4.231
13:03:35:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 140.163.4.231:8080
13:03:36:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 65.254.110.245:8080
13:03:36:WU00:FS00:Upload complete
13:03:36:WU00:FS00:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
13:03:36:WU00:FS00:Cleaning up
13:03:36:WU01:FS00:Assigned to work server 140.163.4.231
13:03:36:WU01:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: READY gpu:0:GP104 [GeForce GTX 1070] 6463 from 140.163.4.231
13:03:36:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 140.163.4.231:8080
13:03:38:WU01:FS00ownloading 14.57MiB
13:03:42:Removing old file 'configs/config-20190208-123316.xml'
13:03:42:Saving configuration to config.xml
13:03:42:<config>
13:03:42:  <!-- Folding Slot Configuration -->
13:03:42:  <cause v='CANCER'/>
13:03:42:
13:03:42:  <!-- Network -->
13:03:42:  <proxy v=':8080'/>
13:03:42:
13:03:42:  <!-- Slot Control -->
13:03:42:  <power v='full'/>
13:03:42:
13:03:42:  <!-- User Information -->
13:03:42:  <passkey v='********************************'/>
13:03:42:  <team v='70335'/>
13:03:42:  <user v='kampfschaaaf'/>
13:03:42:
13:03:42:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
13:03:42:  <slot id='0' type='GPU'>
13:03:42:    <cuda-index v='1'/>
13:03:42:    <gpu-index v='0'/>
13:03:42:    <opencl-index v='0'/>
13:03:42:  </slot>
13:03:42:</config>
13:03:44:WU01:FS00ownload 87.10%
13:03:45:WU01:FS00ownload complete
13:03:45:WU01:FS00:Received Unit: id:01 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:11728 run:0 clone:1754 gen:302 core:0x21 unit:0x0000018e8ca304e75ba03266a33822b6
13:03:45:WU01:FS00:Starting
13:03:45:WU01:FS00:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:\Users\kampf\AppData\Roaming\FAHClient\cores/cores.foldingathome.org/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_21.fah/FahCore_21.exe -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 705 -lifeline 2432 -checkpoint 15 -gpu-vendor nvidia -opencl-device 0 -cuda-device 1 -gpu 0
13:03:45:WU01:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 6904
13:03:45:WU01:FS00:Core PID:632
13:03:45:WU01:FS00:FahCore 0x21 started
13:03:45:WARNING:WU01:FS00:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
13:03:45:WU01:FS00:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:11728 run:0 clone:1754 gen:302 core:0x21 unit:0x0000018e8ca304e75ba03266a33822b6
13:03:45:WU01:FS00:Uploading 5.50KiB to 140.163.4.231
13:03:45:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 140.163.4.231:8080
13:03:45:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 65.254.110.245:8080
13:03:45:WU01:FS00:Upload complete
13:03:45:WU01:FS00:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
13:03:45:WU01:FS00:Cleaning up
13:03:46:WU00:FS00:Assigned to work server 140.163.4.231
13:03:46:WU00:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: READY gpu:0:GP104 [GeForce GTX 1070] 6463 from 140.163.4.231
13:03:46:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 140.163.4.231:8080
13:03:48:WU00:FS00ownloading 20.07MiB
13:03:54:WU00:FS00ownload 81.58%
13:03:55:WU00:FS00ownload complete
13:03:55:WU00:FS00:Received Unit: id:00 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:11719 run:0 clone:1109 gen:350 core:0x21 unit:0x000001cd8ca304e75b8990781e85e36c
13:03:55:WU00:FS00:Starting
13:03:55:WU00:FS00:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:\Users\kampf\AppData\Roaming\FAHClient\cores/cores.foldingathome.org/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_21.fah/FahCore_21.exe -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 705 -lifeline 2432 -checkpoint 15 -gpu-vendor nvidia -opencl-device 0 -cuda-device 1 -gpu 0
13:03:55:WU00:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 4784
13:03:55:WU00:FS00:Core PID:5516
13:03:55:WU00:FS00:FahCore 0x21 started
13:03:55:WARNING:WU00:FS00:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
13:03:55:WU00:FS00:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:11719 run:0 clone:1109 gen:350 core:0x21 unit:0x000001cd8ca304e75b8990781e85e36c
13:03:55:WU00:FS00:Uploading 5.50KiB to 140.163.4.231
13:03:55:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 140.163.4.231:8080
13:03:56:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 65.254.110.245:8080
13:03:56:WU00:FS00:Upload complete
13:03:56:WU00:FS00:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
13:03:56:WU00:FS00:Cleaning up
13:03:56:WU01:FS00:Assigned to work server 140.163.4.231
13:03:56:WU01:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: READY gpu:0:GP104 [GeForce GTX 1070] 6463 from 140.163.4.231
13:03:56:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 140.163.4.231:8080
13:03:58:WU01:FS00ownloading 20.07MiB


----------



## JayTea (8. Februar 2019)

Spoiler



Dein Text [/SPOILER ] <<< hinter dem letzten großen "R" das Leerzeichen weglassen.

WU00:FS00:0x21:Folding@home Core Shutdown: BAD_WORK_UNIT
WARNING:WU00:FS00:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)Also ich würd den Treiber und den Client neu machen. Treiber mit dem DDU.​


----------



## kampfschaaaf (8. Februar 2019)

in dem 3 gpu-sys arbeiten sie jetzt. mußte die vega aber vorher ausschalten und die nvidias starten. 
dann habe ich die vega per dipschalter hinzugeschaltet und jetzt arbeiten alle 3.


----------



## Jeretxxo (8. Februar 2019)

kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Es ist mir ja etwas peinlich, aber die 3 neuen GTX falten nicht. Sie generieren ein failed und arbeiten jeweils für nur eine Sekunde. Die Vega, die sich im selben Sys befindet arbeitet unermüdlich und stört sich nicht groß an den NVidias. Ich habe das Problem jetzt auch an einem zweiten Rechner, bei dem vorher eine Radeon drin war.
> 
> Sollten die Grünen immer noch so kacke sein, daß sie zuerst installiert werden möchten und jegliche Zusammenarbeit mit den Roten verwehren? Ich setze für die Vega den DIP-Schalter mal auf 0 und schaue, was die NVidias machen.
> 
> BAD platform id size?



Hattest du mal andere Treiber probiert bei den Nvidia's?
Das ist so das erste, wo ich mir vorstellen könnte das der Fehler her rührt.

Um deine vermutung mit der Zusammenarbeit auszuschließen, würd ich wohl erstmal versuchen die Vega und nur eine der GTX1070 zusammen zu verwenden und sehen was passiert und vielleicht nicht den aller neustens Treiber testen.


Edit: Dann hat sich das ja erledigt, sollte mir nicht so lange Zeit lassen, mit dem Beiträge verfassen.
 Schön wenn's läuft, nun nur nicht mehr abschalten.


----------



## Jibbomat (8. Februar 2019)

So, werd jetzt etwas Speed rausnehmen.. 
Hab in 4 Tagen 4Mio zusammengefalten. Jetzt mal sehen wo oder wie ich das etwas effizienter gestalten kann.


----------



## micindustries (8. Februar 2019)

Ich hab mal eine Frage, da ich Umbaupläne habe:

Aktuell läuft der (Haupt)Falter mit einer 1070 (ugf 620k PPD) @PCIe 2.0 x16, unterstützt von einem FX-4100 mit 8GB RAM um die WUs vorzuberechnen.

Gedanke ist auf zwei 1060 6GB (je etwa 350k PPD) @PCIe 2.0 x8 umzurüsten, unterstützt von einem Phenom II X3 und 4GB RAM.

Reicht der X3 (2.60GHz) dafür aus? Und wie stark sind die zu erwartenden Einbußen zwischen PCIe 2.0 x16 und x8?

Danke schonmal

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Februar 2019)

@micindustries:
Einbussen wirst du definitiv haben:
PCIe 2.0 8X wird gerade so reichen dass du keine Einbussen hast.

Der X3 mit 2,6GHz ist definitiv zu langsam getaktet um für das Ganze ohne Einbussen zu versorgen (selbst wenn nur eine 1060 drin wäre, wäre er zu langsam) > mein 1090T ist ja auch ein Phenom II und meine 980 lässt sich aus Faltsicht gut mit deinen 1060er vergleichen:
Im Werkstakt geht mein 1090T bis 3,4GHz hoch und selbst das reicht noch nicht um die 980 sauber zu versorgen > selbst die 3,7GHz die mein 1090T ohne Spannungserhöhung macht sind noch zeitweise ein Tick zu wenig.


Genaue Zahlen kann dir niemand nennen (müsstest es selber testen), aber mich würde es nicht weiter wundern wenn deine 1060 in dem System nur auf 250kPPD kommen.


----------



## kampfschaaaf (8. Februar 2019)

Endlich laufen alle 3 GTX sauber. Allerdings jetzt in 3 Rechnern. Das sollte so nicht sein, aber war seltsamerweise nicht anders frustfrei zu regeln. Der 3. Faltrechner sieht mit Abstand am abenteuerlichsten aus...
Netzteil aus der Athlon XP-Zeit, Adapterkrams ohne Ende, Zalman Kühlkörper mit Thermaltakeklammer und AMD-Werkslüfter auf der CPU, Riserkabel, da der Zalman für das mITX-Board zu groß ist, SSD im Freilandaufbau...

aber läuft!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Februar 2019)

@kampfschaaaf:
Passt doch perfekt ins Forum >* extreme* Optik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## micindustries (8. Februar 2019)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @micindustries:
> Einbussen wirst du definitiv haben:
> PCIe 2.0 8X wird gerade so reichen dass du keine Einbussen hast.
> 
> ...


Okay, das dacht ich mir fast. Dann bleibt der FX-4100 drin, sonst ist mir das zu viel Einbuße

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## kampfschaaaf (8. Februar 2019)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @kampfschaaaf:
> Passt doch perfekt ins Forum >* extreme* Optik
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nicht unbedingt - hab die aktuelle Falterei aber mal hier hin gestellt:
Zeigt her eure Folding@Home-PCs


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Februar 2019)

kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> nicht unbedingt - hab die aktuelle Falterei aber mal hier hin gestellt:
> Zeigt her eure Folding@Home-PCs


Du willst doch nicht etwa das als normale/ so übliche Optik bezeichnen?


----------



## kampfschaaaf (8. Februar 2019)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Du willst doch nicht etwa das als normale/ so übliche Optik bezeichnen?



Nunja, das weiße Ding mit der improvisierten Luftkühlung sicherlich nicht - das stimmt.

Ansonsten - meine Frau hat es jetzt doch mitbekommen - 

*"ach, faltest du wieder Bioplättchen?"*


----------



## Olstyle (9. Februar 2019)

Hab jetzt noch den 12Ender und die 7970 angeschmissen. Aber irgendwie nutzt der CPU-Core nur einen Kern (ist manuell auf 12 gestellt). Hatte das mal wer? Oder ist das nur die Vorbereitung bis es parallel weiter geht?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Februar 2019)

@Olstyle:
SMP auf 12 oder meinst du im GPU-Slot auf 12?


----------



## Olstyle (9. Februar 2019)

SMP auf 12 (FaH Core A7)


----------



## JayTea (9. Februar 2019)

@kampfschaaaf: soll ich ihr das noch mal richtig, fachlich erklären?  

@Olstyle: komisch... Steht was auffälliges im Log? Ist das bei beiden cores der Fall? Bei mehreren WU?


----------



## Olstyle (9. Februar 2019)

Hab die WU gelöscht und die Neue läuft jetzt auf allen Threads.


----------



## Palmdale (9. Februar 2019)

Moin, jetz hab ich meinen Laptop mit 7700HQ und 1050ti mobile mit anschmeißen wollen, allerdings lässt sich nur die CPU starten. Die GPU (aktuellster Treiber 418.81) springt ständig zwischen Download und unknown hin und her, im Log beendet er den Versuch stets mit BadWorkUnit. Schlussendlich steht ein fettes "FAILED" in Rot und nix passiert mehr. Irgendwelche Tipps, wie ich den GPU Faltprozess starten kann?

---
11:37:59:WU02:FS01:0x21:*********************** Log Started 2019-02-09T11:37:58Z ***********************
11:37:59:WU02:FS01:0x21roject: 14152 (Run 34, Clone 35, Gen 48)
11:37:59:WU02:FS01:0x21:Unit: 0x0000005f0002894c5c069cd5cfef292e
11:37:59:WU02:FS01:0x21:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
11:37:59:WU02:FS01:0x21:Machine: 1
11:37:59:WU02:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file core.xml
11:37:59:WU02:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file integrator.xml
11:37:59:WU02:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file state.xml
11:38:01:WU02:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file system.xml
11:38:02:WU02:FS01:0x21igital signatures verified
11:38:02:WU02:FS01:0x21:Folding@home GPU Core21 Folding@home Core
11:38:02:WU02:FS01:0x21:Version 0.0.18
11:38:17:WU02:FS01:0x21:ERROR:exception: Error initializing context: clGetDeviceInfo (-5)
11:38:17:WU02:FS01:0x21:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
11:38:17:WU02:FS01:0x21:Saving result file log.txt
11:38:17:WU02:FS01:0x21:Folding@home Core Shutdown: BAD_WORK_UNIT
11:38:18:WARNING:WU02:FS01:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
11:38:18:WU02:FS01:Sending unit results: id:02 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:14152 run:34 clone:35 gen:48 core:0x21 unit:0x0000005f0002894c5c069cd5cfef292e
11:38:18:WU02:FS01:Uploading 2.37KiB to 155.247.166.220
11:38:18:WU02:FS01:Connecting to 155.247.166.220:8080
11:38:18:WU02:FS01:Upload complete
11:38:19:WU02:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
11:38:19:WU02:FS01:Cleaning up


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Februar 2019)

@Palmdale:
GPU-Slot löschen und neu einrichten.


----------



## Olstyle (9. Februar 2019)

Bei der CPU war es bei mir zusätzlich nötig die WU zu löschen, und zwar von hier:
C:\Users\_Username_\AppData\Roaming\FAHClient\work
Seitdem läuft es.


----------



## JayTea (9. Februar 2019)

Bei Palmdale wird die GPU nicht erkannt, oder?
11:38:17:WU02:FS01:0x21:ERROR:exception: Error initializing context: clGetDeviceInfo (-5)​


----------



## Falco (9. Februar 2019)

Nach 6 Tagen wird nun die 1080GTX runterfahren, die 1050ti läuft bis Montag früh noch weiter. 

Es war mir wie immer eine Ehre.


----------



## Hitch81 (9. Februar 2019)

Jetzt sind die R9 290 und der i5 4690k auch am werken (besser spät als nie  ). ---> Siehe Bild unten

Nochmals danke an Brooker für das Teile-Angebot.

Habe festgestellt, dass die 3 Threads der CPU nicht voll ausgelastet werden. Die Auslastung schwankt zwischen 45 bis 65%. An was liegt das?


----------



## picar81_4711 (9. Februar 2019)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das Team rechnet das ganze Jahr. Nur zweimal im Jahr versucht man andere, davon zu überzeugen. Ich nehme das immer als "spielfreie" Woche, um zu sehen, ob ich die Sucht im Griff habe....


Welche Sucht? Falten oder Spielen?


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Februar 2019)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Welche Sucht? Falten oder Spielen?



 ausgezeichnete Frage 

Btw. schön dich (wieder mal) zu lesen *picar81_4711 *


----------



## Olstyle (10. Februar 2019)

So, eine Million PPD geknackt  .
Was ich noch nicht so ganz verstehe ist warum ich in der letzten Faltwoche nicht mehr Punkte gemacht habe als diese, immerhin liefen die 1080 und 980 zusammen. Kam die 1080 wohl etwas spät dazu.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Februar 2019)

Hitch81 schrieb:


> Habe festgestellt, dass die 3 Threads der CPU nicht voll ausgelastet werden. Die Auslastung schwankt zwischen 45 bis 65%. An was liegt das?


Was hast du denn im Client eingestellt?
GPU Solo oder faltet die CPU mit und wenn ja mit wievielen Threads?



Man kann doch auch zocken während man faltet > man muss nur Spiele nehmen die kaum Resourcen brauchen (hab ich gestern auch gemacht weil ich es nicht mehr ausgehalten habe ).

Da ich Morgen zum stumpfsinnigen Überstundenabbauen verdonnert wurde, wird von meinem Faltserver morgen nicht allzuviele Punkte kommen > Witcher 3 
Bekomme es leider nicht in einem akzeptablen FPS/Qulitätsverhältnis auf meinem 1090T/980-Rechner zum laufen.


----------



## kampfschaaaf (10. Februar 2019)

Für D3 in 4k stoppe ich die Vega64 auch nicht beim Falten. Ab und zu habe ich ein Polygonflimmern und Grieseln durch das Undervolting - sonst habe ich keine Einbußen. Das habe ich auch mit der GTX1070 probiert. Die ist da viel empfindlicher und es kommen auch keine 60fps mehr zustande. Sind schon Monster, die Vegas.

Wüßte nur zu gerne, ob Raff die V2 mal hat falten lassen...


----------



## Falco (10. Februar 2019)

Wäre mal schön zu wissen was die neue Radeon 7 so leistet. Hat die schon jemand bestellt?


----------



## Hitch81 (10. Februar 2019)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Was hast du denn im Client eingestellt?
> GPU Solo oder faltet die CPU mit und wenn ja mit wievielen Threads?



Die CPU faltet mit 3 Threads mit.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Februar 2019)

Hitch81 schrieb:


> Die CPU faltet mit 3 Threads mit.


Prioritätenregler auf Full?


----------



## Olstyle (10. Februar 2019)

Falco schrieb:


> Wäre mal schön zu wissen was die neue Radeon 7 so leistet. Hat die schon jemand bestellt?


Gaus hat im Benchmark Unterforum Ergebnisse von FaH Bench gepostet.
SP ist schlechter als ne 1080Ti, aber DP deutlich stärker. Bleibt die Frage wie FaH das in den WUs braucht.


----------



## Hitch81 (10. Februar 2019)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Prioritätenregler auf Full?



Jap. Temperaturmässig ist auch alles im Lot. Die R9 läuft zwar auf 75Grad (was bei der schon immer das Problem war), aber der Rest ist ok


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Februar 2019)

Hitch81 schrieb:


> Jap. Temperaturmässig ist auch alles im Lot. Die R9 läuft zwar auf 75Grad (was bei der schon immer das Problem war), aber der Rest ist ok


Komisch > ist es nur eine einzelne bestimmte WU oder all WUs?


@Olstyle:
SP ist wichtig.
DP wird nicht genutzt.

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jibbomat (10. Februar 2019)

Hi,

kann man an der GPU noch andere Temperaturwerte auslesen ?
Das ist aus dem HWinfo übernommen und dementsprechend der einzige Punkt wie ich meine.

Die 35° sind festgenagelt.. ich denke da müsste man ggf doch auch schwankungen haben oder ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Februar 2019)

@Jibbomat:
Core (Tctl) wird die richtige Temperatur sein oder ist sie Wassergekühlt?



Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jibbomat (10. Februar 2019)

Ja Wassergekühlt. 

Der Core Tctl ist der Ryzen + Offset ins Plus.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dachte da gäb es noch andere Werte


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Februar 2019)

HWinfo:
Minimal 31°C zu Maximum 38°C > sind doch wunderbare Temperaturen für WaKü.


----------



## Jibbomat (10. Februar 2019)

War mir nicht sicher ob das die Hardwaretemp ist


----------



## binär-11110110111 (11. Februar 2019)

Meine Ausbeute bei dieser Aktion:



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Macht *1.602.613* Punkte.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. Februar 2019)

Meine ist, trotz dem Faltenthaltsamkeitsgelübte für das Jahr 2019, auf Grund der Auszeichnung "Bester Kunde 2018" von meinem Stromanbieter, dann doch mehr geworden als Null


----------



## Shooter (11. Februar 2019)

Falte erst seid 2-3 Tagen, finde mich aber nirgends in der Statistik wieder, dauert ds etwas oder habe ich was falsch gemacht?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Februar 2019)

Shooter schrieb:


> Falte erst seid 2-3 Tagen, finde mich aber nirgends in der Statistik wieder, dauert ds etwas oder habe ich was falsch gemacht?


shooter - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats 

Kleiner Hinweis noch:
Offensitlich hast du auf Pause gedrückt als die alte WU fertig gefalten war um zu pausieren > so läuft bereist die Zeit bei der nächsten WU und du verlierst massig Bonuspunkte.
Um das zu verhindern musst du auf Finish drücken um nur noch die aktuelle WU fertig zu falten und der Client holt sich im Anschluss keine neue WU mehr.

Pause selber würde ich nur verwenden wenn es zeitlich mit dem Ende der aktuellen WU nicht passt.


----------



## Shooter (11. Februar 2019)

Bin das wirklich ich? 

Das stimmt ja irgendwie nicht mit den Zahlen überein die ich angezeigt bekomme


----------



## DOcean (11. Februar 2019)

da du genügend WUs für den Bonus durch hast, kannst du den CPU Slot löschen, bringt eh nix Punktemäßig...


----------



## Shooter (11. Februar 2019)

Alles klar also dann lieber direkt auf Finish und zwischendurch nicht einfach Pause, okay wird ab jetzt so gemacht.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Februar 2019)

Shooter schrieb:


> Bin das wirklich ich?
> 
> Das stimmt ja irgendwie nicht mit den Zahlen überein die ich angezeigt bekomme


Das stimmt schon:
Extremoverclocking wo ich dein Profil rausgesucht habe aktualisiert ihre Listen alle 3h (Stanford lässt extern keine kürzere Intervalle zu).
Das Profil dass du reingestehlt hast ist von Stanford direkt und diese aktualisieren ihre Listen stündlich.



Ps.:
Siehe bitte noch Nachtrag von mir.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. Februar 2019)

Auf pause faltet da nix


----------



## JayTea (11. Februar 2019)

Irgendwie ist das bei shooter/Shooter inkonsequent mit der Groß- bzw Kleinschreibung: bei EOC mit kleinem “s“ aber bei Stanford und im Client mit großem “S“!? Das ist doch nicht egal, oder?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Februar 2019)

JayTea schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist das bei  inkonsequent mit der Groß- bzw Kleinschreibung: bei EOC mit kleinem “s“ aber bei Stanford und im Client mit großem “S“!? Das ist doch nicht egal, oder?


Eigentlich ist es nicht egal, korekterweise ist shooter und Shooter je ein eingener Faltname aber in beiden Listen wird nur einer geführt der auch für unser Team faltet.

Das gleiche Phänomen hab ich beim Gratsen auch bei OutOfNothing:
Bei Stanford selber outofnothing, bei extremoverclocking als OutOfNothing > welches stimmt jetzt?


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (12. Februar 2019)

So das Event ist soweit vorbei. Ist ein Artikel auf der Main geplant ? ^^


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Februar 2019)

Mr.Ultimo schrieb:


> So das Event ist soweit vorbei. Ist ein Artikel auf der Main geplant ? ^^


Folding @ Home 2019: Corsair-Faltwoche mit tollen Preisen ab 4. Februar


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (12. Februar 2019)




----------



## JayTea (13. Februar 2019)

Vielleicht mag hier
Faltaktion zum Weltkrebstag 2019 (4. bis 10. Februar) - Anmeldung zum Gewinnspiel
zu Post #151 bzw #152 noch jemand Stellung nehmen?!
Ich hoffe, ich habe recht! 
Danke!


----------



## DOcean (13. Februar 2019)

> Welcome to the Folding@home passkey creation and retreival page.           Enter a valid email and username to receive your passkey.  If we           already have a record of your username and passkey, we will email it           to you.  If not, we will create a new one, add it to our records, and           email it to you.



Get a Folding@home Passkey


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Februar 2019)

Irgendwie fühle ich mich schon den ganzen Tag gamingtechnisch sabotiert:
Da wird man vom Arbeitgeber zum Überstundenabbau verdonnert und damit ich ganz sicher nicht den Faltserver zum zocken nehme, bekomme meine beide Titan's schon den ganzen Tag P14167 wo sie genau eine MioPPD pro Karte generieren.


----------



## picar81_4711 (14. Februar 2019)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Irgendwie fühle ich mich schon den ganzen Tag gamingtechnisch sabotiert:
> Da wird man vom Arbeitgeber zum Überstundenabbau verdonnert und damit ich ganz sicher nicht den Faltserver zum zocken nehme, bekomme meine beide Titan's schon den ganzen Tag P14167 wo sie genau eine MioPPD pro Karte generieren.



Hast du beim GPU-Slot den Parameter bei max-packet-size auf big?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Februar 2019)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Hast du beim GPU-Slot den Parameter bei max-packet-size auf big?


big + advanced


----------



## V1p3R0105 (15. Februar 2019)

Moin, habe nun von zwei GTX 970 zu einer RTX 2080 gewechselt, nur leider bekomme ich könne vernünftige PPD mit der 2080 hin. Vorher 650.000 mit den 970er und nun 150.000 mit der RTX da stimmt doch was nicht. Hat wer eine Idee?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. Februar 2019)

V1p3R0105 schrieb:


> Moin, habe nun von zwei GTX 970 zu einer RTX 2080 gewechselt, nur leider bekomme ich könne vernünftige PPD mit der 2080 hin. Vorher 650.000 mit den 970er und nun 150.000 mit der RTX da stimmt doch was nicht. Hat wer eine Idee?


GPU-Slot löschen und neu einrichten
Treiber mit DDU entfernt und neuinstalliert?
Anbindung OK?


----------



## picar81_4711 (15. Februar 2019)

V1p3R0105 schrieb:


> Moin, habe nun von zwei GTX 970 zu einer RTX 2080 gewechselt, nur leider bekomme ich könne vernünftige PPD mit der 2080 hin. Vorher 650.000 mit den 970er und nun 150.000 mit der RTX da stimmt doch was nicht. Hat wer eine Idee?



Wie A.Meier-PS3 schon schrieb Slot löschen, am besten bevor man die Karte ausbaut. Und den neuen Treiber mit "Neuinstallation" installieren. Wenns dann immer noch nicht geht, dann PC komplett stromlos machen, danach ging es bei mir...


----------



## V1p3R0105 (15. Februar 2019)

Alles gemacht nun leider immer noch nicht das Ergebnis das ich gerne hätte.....  Muss ich etwas spezielles eingeben bei dem Slot wenn ich diesen neu anlege? 
Was mir gerade aufgefallen ist das die WebConsole sich permanent aktualisiert.


----------



## picar81_4711 (15. Februar 2019)

Ich würde machen: PC vom Inet trennen, Fah deinstallieren, Treiber deinstallieren,PC ausschalten(stromlos), dann Treiber installieren(Neuinstallation), Pc wieder neu starten, Inet verbinden, Fah installieren,nur GPU falten lassen, Webkonsole nicht benutzen, sondern erweiterte Einstellungen....


----------



## V1p3R0105 (15. Februar 2019)

Vielen Dank, hat geklappt nun, bin nun bei 1,5mio PPD das ist doch mal eine vernünftige Steigerung!


----------



## Hauwexis (17. Februar 2019)

V1p3R0105 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank, hat geklappt nun, bin nun bei 1,5mio PPD das ist doch mal eine vernünftige Steigerung!



Also diese Steigerung ist zu gut. Änder das bitte wieder sonst ist es vorprogrammiert das du mich überholen wirst. Kann nämlich leider nur mit 1,2Mio PPD beisteuern.


----------



## V1p3R0105 (18. Februar 2019)

Hauwexis schrieb:


> Also diese Steigerung ist zu gut. Änder das bitte wieder sonst ist es vorprogrammiert das du mich überholen wirst. Kann nämlich leider nur mit 1,2Mio PPD beisteuern.



OhOh..... nun haben wir echt ein Problem:


----------



## picar81_4711 (19. Februar 2019)

V1p3R0105 schrieb:


> OhOh..... nun haben wir echt ein Problem:



Dann lass die Kiste falten....


----------



## Bumblebee (19. Februar 2019)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Dann lass die Kiste falten....



.. und nicht fallen  

Für eine 2080er ganz schön viel "Moos" 
Wobei - wie ich ja schon angemerkt hatte - die "Turings" mit modernem Treiber wirklich reinhauen


----------



## V1p3R0105 (19. Februar 2019)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> .. und nicht fallen
> 
> Für eine 2080er ganz schön viel "Moos"
> Wobei - wie ich ja schon angemerkt hatte - die "Turings" mit modernem Treiber wirklich reinhauen



War auch ziemlich überrascht über den Wert, denke mit OC ist da wahrscheinlich noch ein paar Pünktchen mehr drinne. Im Gegensatz zu meinen 970ern  ist das ja fast 3x soviel


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. Februar 2019)

Wenn man das so sieht, lohnt falten unterhalb einer rtx2070 bezogen auf die ppd/kwh ja nicht mehr wirklich.


----------



## micindustries (20. Februar 2019)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Wenn man das so sieht, lohnt falten unterhalb einer rtx2070 bezogen auf die ppd/kwh ja nicht mehr wirklich.


Ob die 700€+ Anschaffungskosten nicht die Stromersparnis überwiegen....?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Februar 2019)

Vielleicht haben wir ja Glück und die GTX 1660Ti wird der neue Preis/Leistungskönig.

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Februar 2019)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Vielleicht haben wir ja Glück und die GTX 1660Ti wird der neue Preis/Leistungskönig.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk



Das werden wir sehen...
Meine bisherigen Erfahrungen mit der einen 2060er machen mich unsicher
Ich hoffe sehr, dass ich dieses Wochenende (wie angekündigt) die "andere" 2060er mit mehr Erfolg falten lassen kann


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. Februar 2019)

micindustries schrieb:


> Ob die 700€+ Anschaffungskosten nicht die Stromersparnis überwiegen....?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


Ne 2070 kostet 480-520€ für n vernünftiges Modell, das spart die bei 24/7 dann doch fix ein


----------



## micindustries (20. Februar 2019)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Ne 2070 kostet 480-520€ für n vernünftiges Modell, das spart die bei 24/7 dann doch fix ein


Da hab ich wohl den Preisverfall verpasst, als ich mich zuletzt damit auseinandergesetzt habe, waren die RTX alle Ü700. Ist aber auch ein paar Tage her....

Solang meine 1080Ti noch dicke reicht, sind die RTX trotzdem keine Option für mich. Und die große Stromersparnis suchen primär eher die Dauerfalter. Meine läuft ja nur zu besonderen Anlässen, oder jetzt grad wo ich den Strom quasi für lau kriege 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. Februar 2019)

Ich glaube du hast die Preise der rtx2070 mit der der RTX2080 verwechselt.


----------



## micindustries (21. Februar 2019)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Ich glaube du hast die Preise der rtx2070 mit der der RTX2080 verwechselt.



Das kann natürlich sein. Ich hab mich in letzter Zeit so oft mit verschiedenen Preisen beschäftigt, dass da was durcheinander gerutscht sein kann 


Ich muss meine Tätigkeit für das Team PCGH leider doch schon heute beenden. Mein Hauptfalter läuft hier vor Ort über einen Surfstick, und die verbliebenen 1,2GB Datenvolumen reichen gerade so aus, um die monatlichen 4 Millionen Punkte für ein anderes Team falten zu können. Ob ich beim nächsten Event auch wieder drei Wochen durchfalten kann, muss ich schauen. Auf jeden Fall bin ich aber dabei. Zumindest sind es diesen Monat 14,7 Millionen Punkte für die Wissenschaft und PCGH geworden  Und die 40 Millionen will ich diesen Monat auf jeden Fall noch voll machen, dann halt mit meinem PC daheim

Euch allen weiterhin "Gut falt!"


----------



## Hasestab (21. Februar 2019)

Ich kaufe für das reine Falten und als Dauerfalter keine kleine Gpu mehr. 
Wenn ich nicht spiele oder teste läuft meine 1080ti bei 0.800 V 1728Mhz und +- 1.1 Million ppd bei 130-140Watt.
Die nächste Gpu wird wieder ein Vollausbau.

Gruss Hase


----------



## micindustries (21. Februar 2019)

Hasestab schrieb:


> Ich kaufe für das reine Falten und als Dauerfalter keine kleine Gpu mehr.



Was sind bei dir kleine GPUs? Alles unter der grünen 1000er-Serie? Karten die weniger als 800k PPD machen? Ich hab mir eine 1060 6GB und eine 1070 in den Falter geschraubt, das liefert zwischen 850k und 1mio PPD, je nach dem wie die WUs sind.


----------



## JayTea (23. Februar 2019)

Hat schon jemand eine Meinung zur GTX 1660Ti oder sogar zur Faltperformance? 
Leistung in Richtung GTX 1070 mit weniger Verbrauch?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Februar 2019)

Mir gehen die aktuellen WUs gehörig auf die Nerven:
Das diese zum Teil nur 520kPPD generieren ist mir ja eigentlich noch egal,  dass mein Faltserver ~70W weniger verbraucht ist schön, aber diese Spulenfieberei geht mir echt auf den Keks! 
Am schlimmsten ist die P14164 > drotz geschlossener Kopfhörer hört man dieses nervige Pfeifen noch. 

Eigentlich hatte ich mit dem Gedanken gespielt Witcher 3 doch mit dem 1090T zu zocken weil das SLI im Faltserver Probleme macht (Leistung bescheiden), aber mit dieser Pfeiferei überlege ich mir dass nochmal.


----------



## JayTea (24. Februar 2019)

Ich war jetzt das Wochenende in Magdeburg und davor war's einigermaßen okay mit den WU die reinkamen. Bin gespannt...der Abstand zwischen Kopfende des Bettes und Gehäuse beträgt etwas mehr als drei Meter. Dementsprechend bin ich schon dankbar, wenn es ruhig zugeht!


----------



## picar81_4711 (24. Februar 2019)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Mir gehen die aktuellen WUs gehörig auf die Nerven:
> Das diese zum Teil nur 520kPPD generieren ist mir ja eigentlich noch egal,  dass mein Faltserver ~70W weniger verbraucht ist schön, aber diese Spulenfieberei geht mir echt auf den Keks!
> Am schlimmsten ist die P14164 > drotz geschlossener Kopfhörer hört man dieses nervige Pfeifen noch.
> 
> Eigentlich hatte ich mit dem Gedanken gespielt Witcher 3 doch mit dem 1090T zu zocken weil das SLI im Faltserver Probleme macht (Leistung bescheiden), aber mit dieser Pfeiferei überlege ich mir dass nochmal.



Wenn du den GPU-Takt leicht etwas veränderst, also rauf oder runter, bringt das vielleicht eine Änderung/Besserung des Pfeifen?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Februar 2019)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Wenn du den GPU-Takt leicht etwas veränderst, also rauf oder runter, bringt das vielleicht eine Änderung/Besserung des Pfeifen?


Reicht nur wenn ich das OC komplett entferne.

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## picar81_4711 (24. Februar 2019)

Meine RTX2080 pfeift auch momentan....


----------



## JayTea (24. Februar 2019)

12:46:33:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4550000 out of 5000000 steps (91%)
12:46:52:Connecting to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80
12:46:52:Updated GPUs.txt
12:47:24:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4600000 out of 5000000 steps (92%)

  Was kam hinzu?!


----------



## ProfBoom (24. Februar 2019)

Vega 20 kam hinzu (z. B. Radeon VII)


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Februar 2019)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Meine RTX2080 pfeift auch momentan....



Meine auch ... und meine 2070er …. und meine 2060er 
Und ja, die aktuellen WU's sind teilweise zum ko***mische Gedanken finden


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Februar 2019)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Vielleicht haben wir ja Glück und die GTX 1660Ti wird der neue Preis/Leistungskönig.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk



So, nun wissen wir's

Je nach Spiel reiht sich die GTX 1660Ti zwischen 1070 und 1070Ti ein; wird aber von der 2060er geschlagen
Bei anderen Spielen (zB. DOOM) überflügelt sie die 2060 - wird aber immer noch von der 1070Ti geschlagen

Weit wichtiger - hier bei uns - ist die Leistung beim Falten
Bisher habe ich noch keine validierten F@h - Werte gefunden
Wenn ich aber *GEEKBENCH 4* als "Referenz" nehme dann bewegen wir uns im Bereich von ca. 90% einer RTX2060

Schaun-mer-mal was die Zukunft bringt


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Februar 2019)

Für mich persönlich heißt daß wenn sich die 1660Ti keinen Schnitzer bei Falten erlaubt, ist sie in jedem Fall der 2060 vorzuziehen > für mich ist die 2060 in vielerlei Hinsicht eine überteuerte Krücke.

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rallyesport (25. Februar 2019)

Also ich hab momentan extreme Probleme beim falten, mir schmiert fast jede WU irgendwann ab.
Alles läuft extrem instabil, was mich wundert, ich habe an den Werten der Grafikkarte seit der Faltwoche nichts geändert. 
Kurz nach der Faltwoche hats angefangen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Februar 2019)

@Rallyesport:
Was steht in der Log?

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Februar 2019)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Für mich persönlich heißt daß wenn sich die 1660Ti keinen Schnitzer bei Falten erlaubt, ist sie in jedem Fall der 2060 vorzuziehen > für mich ist die 2060 in vielerlei Hinsicht eine überteuerte Krücke.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk



Jein…
Wie so oft im Leben - es kommt darauf an
Liefert sie - wie von mir *angenommen* - 90% Faltleistung bei 75% Stromverbrauch einer 2060er - dann ist das eine gute *FOLDING-ONLY*-Karte
Soll die Karte aber auch zum Gamen benutzt werden disqualifiziert sie sich (genau wie die 2060er) langfristig durch zu wenig Speicher
Der Gamer nimmt wohl besser eine RTX2070; zugegeben - kostet mehr aber ist - meiner Ansicht nach - die "beste" Gaming/Folding-Variante


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Februar 2019)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Jein…
> Wie so oft im Leben - es kommt darauf an
> Liefert sie - wie von mir *angenommen* - 90% Faltleistung bei 75% Stromverbrauch einer 2060er - dann ist das eine gute *FOLDING-ONLY*-Karte
> Soll die Karte aber auch zum Gamen benutzt werden disqualifiziert sie sich (genau wie die 2060er) langfristig durch zu wenig Speicher
> Der Gamer nimmt wohl besser eine RTX2070; zugegeben - kostet mehr aber ist - meiner Ansicht nach - die "beste" Gaming/Folding-Variante


Ich glaube du hast mich nicht richtig verstanden:
Ich ziehe die 1660 Ti in jedem Fall der 2060 vor.

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. Februar 2019)

Das müsste man mal genauer vergleichen.


----------



## Bumblebee (26. Februar 2019)

Noch ein Nachschlag meinerseits zum Thema GTX 1660Ti

Auf dem Schweizer Markt sind die ersten Modelle flächendeckend zu kaufen - und kosten !erstaunlich! wenig
Die Karten kosten momentan in etwa 70% einer GTX 1070 bzw. RTX 2060 

*Nachtrag:*

Hier eine erste Bench (von Anand)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (26. Februar 2019)

Also in DE kostet ne 1070 derzeit grob 290€, die billigste 1660Ti etwa 280€


----------



## binär-11110110111 (26. Februar 2019)

Jou, bin auch wieder da. Hatten einen 5-tägigen Totalausfall im Knotenpunkt, was leider auch meine Statistik etwas ruiniert hat.  HansMartin1975 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

Nun gut, wenn's stabil bleibt, steige ich alsbald wieder ein.


----------



## micindustries (26. Februar 2019)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Also in DE kostet ne 1070 derzeit grob 290€, die billigste 1660Ti etwa 280€



In dem (bisher recht präzisen) Google-Doc das ich immer für die Vergleiche her nehme ist die 1660 Ti mit 700k PPD bei 25W weniger Stromverbrauch angegeben, was sie der 1070 überlegen machen würde. Da ist es für einen "Profi"-Falter sicher eine Überlegung wert, darauf umzusteigen (bzw. der 1660 den Vorzug vor der 1070 zu geben)

Von daher betrachte ich deinen angebrachten Preisvergleich durchaus mit Interesse. Allerdings sollte man auch die Langzeiterfahrungen abwarten


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. Februar 2019)

Ja gut, wenn die Leistung/Watt besser ist, ist Preisgleichstand natürlich die 1660Ti besser zum falten.

Aber ich weiß nicht wie der Vergleich bei 1660Ti vs 1070 Jetstream von Palit, kenne ich die Leistungsdifferenz nicht 

Reine Faltleistung kann aber tatsächlich für die neue sprechen.


----------



## Rallyesport (27. Februar 2019)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @Rallyesport:
> Was steht in der Log?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk



Konnte jetzt nicht mehr schauen, aber es lief nun eigentlich immer sauber durch, nachdem ich den neusten Treiber installiert habe.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Februar 2019)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Konnte jetzt nicht mehr schauen, aber es lief nun eigentlich immer sauber durch, nachdem ich den neusten Treiber installiert habe.


Die letzte alte Log liegt noch auf dem Rechner aber ich weiß nicht auswendig wo.

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Knister (27. Februar 2019)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Die letzte alte Log liegt noch auf dem Rechner aber ich weiß nicht auswendig wo.



In AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/logs liegen immer ein paar alte Logs.


----------



## picar81_4711 (27. Februar 2019)

Mal was anderes:
Es ist interessant, dass bei der KFA2 RTX2080, die 2 Lüfter hat, unter Windows die Lüfter nicht steuerbar waren aber dafür unter Linux jeder Lüfter einzeln ansteuerbar ist.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Februar 2019)

Was erwartest du wenn du dir eine Linux-Karte kaufst, dass diese unter Windows ohne Muken läuft?

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## picar81_4711 (27. Februar 2019)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Was erwartest du wenn du dir eine Linux-Karte kaufst, dass diese unter Windows ohne Muken läuft?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk



Naja, sollte aber auch unter Windows laufen.....


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Februar 2019)

Stimmt - *sollte*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Februar 2019)

Funktioniert doch > die Nicht-Einstellmöglichkeit der Lüftersteuerung ist die Muke.

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Cartesius (3. März 2019)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:
			
		

> Die letzte alte Log liegt noch auf dem Rechner aber ich weiß nicht auswendig wo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bei Windows 8(.1) liegen die Log-files unter ProgrammData/FAHClient/logs


----------



## binär-11110110111 (3. März 2019)

Nach ersten Recherchen bei der Konkurrenz soll die 1660 Ti ca 750K PPD schaffen ... 
Sicher bestätigte Werte gibt es aber noch nicht ...


----------



## JayTea (3. März 2019)

Ich mag die Effizienz:
Mit maximiertem PowerTarget hatte meine GTX 960 auch circa eine TDP von 130 W. Auch wenn es durch den QRB kein guter Vergleich ist, wird dennoch klar, dass die GTX 1660 Ti bei ähnlichem Verbrauch viel flotter ist. (180 k PPD <==> 7XX k PPD)


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. März 2019)

Jay, be etwa 65%pt 960 --> ca. 75W Verbrauch hat bei mir mit passendem oc etwa 125-130k gemacht


----------



## JayTea (3. März 2019)

Ich war seinerzeit nur auf das Maximum aus.
Inzwischen ist die Karte dauerverliehen und daher weiß ich nicht nicht, ob ich sie jemals wieder zum Falten einsetze.
Ich plane meinem Vater sein sieben Jahre altes IvyBridge-System abzuluchsen und den als reinen Faltrechner einzusetzen. Daher finde ich die GTX 1660 Ti recht interessant.
Meinem Hauptrechner muss ich eine umfangreichere Umbau-Kur im Bereich der Wasserkühlung unterziehen, was deutlich mehr Zeit in Anspruch nimmt.


----------



## Cartesius (3. März 2019)

@JayTea:
Wäre nicht eine 1650/1660 vielleicht gar interessanter?


----------



## JayTea (3. März 2019)

Inwiefern?
120 W sind schon okay.


----------



## picar81_4711 (9. März 2019)

Mein Falt-PC hat mal wieder Spulenfieber. Aber diesmal nicht die Grafikkarte sondern der Rechner selber. Wenn ich den CPU-Kühler kurz anhalte, ist es weg, wenn ich loslasse ist es wieder da. Den CPU-Kühler(+Lüfter) hab ich schon getauscht, der ist es nicht....aber dafür ist die CPU mit der neuen Paste um 8 Grad kühler


----------



## picar81_4711 (9. März 2019)

...jetzt ist es leise, nachdem ich den CPU-Lüfter nochmal getauscht habe. Jeder Lüfter durfte mal probieren....immer diese Intel-Lüfter....


----------



## binär-11110110111 (11. März 2019)

Update: Laut dem Folding-Forum soll die GTX 1660 Ti je nach WU 600K PPD bis 750K PPD schaffen.

Folding Forum • View topic - GTX 1660Ti Compute Performance


----------



## nonamez78 (11. März 2019)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Update: Laut dem Folding-Forum soll die GTX 1660 Ti je nach WU 600K PPD bis 750K PPD schaffen.



... was bei einem scheinbaren Verbrauch von 120W dann ziemlich genau den PPD meiner 3 laufenden GTX1080 entsprechen würde ("übertaktet" um 100Mhz, Powertarget auf 90%). Auch der Verbrauch kommt in sehr ähnliche Regionen (die Karten werden mit 100-125W angezeigt).
Generell schöne Sache, aber da hatte ich jetzt entweder mit mehr weniger Verbrauch, oder mehr PPD gerechnet. Die GTX1080 hat ja nun auch schon ein bisschen Zeit auf dem Markt verbracht.


----------



## Hasestab (11. März 2019)

JayTea schrieb:


> Inwiefern?
> 120 W sind schon okay.



Aber auch nur bei 900.000 bis 1.000 000 ppd +...oder mehr.

Gruss Hase


----------



## picar81_4711 (11. März 2019)

Hat von Euch schon mal wer die Fehlermeldung WU_stalled bekommen? Also er scheint ins stocken gekommen zu sein, wenn man stalled übersetzt? Fahcore macht dann bei einem Checkpoint wieder weiter...kommt sehr selten vor...könnt ihr mal schauen, ob ihr auch sowas habt?


----------



## ProfBoom (12. März 2019)

Hatte ich auch schon.
2x WU 14152
2x nach Sleep/Hibernate mit anderen WUs


----------



## picar81_4711 (12. März 2019)

ProfBoom schrieb:


> Hatte ich auch schon.
> 2x WU 14152
> 2x nach Sleep/Hibernate mit anderen WUs



Danke für Deine Antwort. Dann muss ich mein OC nicht rausnehmen/entschärfen. Wäre auch komisch: läuft Wochen ohne Probleme und dann aufeinmal instabil?


----------



## JayTea (12. März 2019)

nonamez78 schrieb:


> ... was bei einem scheinbaren Verbrauch von 120W dann ziemlich genau den PPD meiner 3 laufenden GTX1080 entsprechen würde ("übertaktet" um 100Mhz, Powertarget auf 90%). Auch der Verbrauch kommt in sehr ähnliche Regionen (die Karten werden mit 100-125W angezeigt).
> Generell schöne Sache, aber da hatte ich jetzt entweder mit mehr weniger Verbrauch, oder mehr PPD gerechnet. Die GTX1080 hat ja nun auch schon ein bisschen Zeit auf dem Markt verbracht.





Hasestab schrieb:


> Aber auch nur bei 900.000 bis 1.000 000 ppd +...oder mehr.
> 
> Gruss Hase


Meine FoPaSa Gainward Phoenix GTX 1080 GoldenSample mit einer TDP von 180 W läuft auf 75% des PowerTargets und verbrät somit 130 W - 150 W...je nach WU. Damit komme ich auf 860 - 880 k PPD. 100 - 125 W bei 90% PT und um die 700 K PPD?! Bis zu 1 Mio. PPD bei 120 W, da habe ich aber Schmerzen?! 

@pica81_4711: Jedes neue Projekt kann prinzipiell das Setup instabil werden lassen.


----------



## picar81_4711 (15. März 2019)

JayTea schrieb:


> ...........
> 
> @pica81_4711: Jedes neue Projekt kann prinzipiell das Setup instabil werden lassen.


Momentan bekomme ich Fahcore22 Projekte. Zuerst wollte er nicht laufen. Aber da ich momentan krank bin und zu müde war, es mir anzuschauen, wo er hängt, habe ich ihn laufen lassen. Jetzt läuft er und macht ordentlich Punkte. Mit RTX2080 ca. 1,8 Mio PPD. mit 270 W Verbrauch des Rechners


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. März 2019)

Gute Besserung picar81_4711

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bumblebee (15. März 2019)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Gute Besserung picar81_4711
> 
> Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk



Auch von mir 

Und ja, Fahcore22 hat auch bei mir zu Problemen geführt (Core-update war hängengeblieben)
*WENN* sie dann laufen machen sie kräftig Punkte (11733 auf GTX 1080 / 60 sec per frame / > 1 Mio PPD)


----------



## nonamez78 (15. März 2019)

JayTea schrieb:


> Meine FoPaSa Gainward Phoenix GTX 1080 GoldenSample mit einer TDP von 180 W läuft auf 75% des PowerTargets und verbrät somit 130 W - 150 W...je nach WU. Damit komme ich auf 860 - 880 k PPD. 100 - 125 W bei 90% PT und um die 700 K PPD?! Bis zu 1 Mio. PPD bei 120 W, da habe ich aber Schmerzen?!



Die Werte stammen aus dem Afterburner. Von 1mio Punkten mit den Einstellungen habe ich aber nichts geschrieben, es sind immer so 700k .
Direkt den Strom messen geht schlecht, da die 3 Karten nur Remote zu erreichen sind, ich also nicht mal eben eine Steckdose für die genutzte Gesamtleistung messen kann . Aber ich mach gleich/nachher mal ein paar Screenshots.

Edit:
Bild angefügt. Die Last habe ich bisher noch nicht höher als 117 Watt gesehen, oft geht sie sogar kurz runter auf 95 Watt, meist sind es knapp über 100 Watt. Da man die Spannung ja nicht mehr direkt drehen kann, kam mir die Idee mit dem begrenzten Powertarget, maximaler Temp von 78 Grad und einem angehobenen Kerntakt (was dann auch so etwas wie Undervolting nach sich zieht). Ohne das Powertarget crasht die Grafikkarte natürlich, 160 MHz mehr ist mit dem Blower Lüfter nicht drin. Vermutlich ist die schlechte Belüftung auch der Grund, wieso die Last so niedrig ist. Da sowohl Last wie Temperatur begrenzt sind, ist der Regelpunkt hier die Temperatur.


----------



## JayTea (15. März 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JayTea (15. März 2019)

Uuuii, den neuen Fah-Core habe ich noch gar nicht aufm Schirm gehabt. Muss ich mal drauf achten! Momentan ist die PPD-Ausbeute eher mau.



nonamez78 schrieb:


> [...]Von 1mio  Punkten mit den Einstellungen habe ich aber nichts geschrieben, es sind  immer so 700k . [...]


Damit meinte ich eher Hasestabs Aussage. Bei einer GTX 1080 mit ~100 W und 700 k PPD passt es ja dann wieder im Verhältnis zu meinen Werten.



nonamez78 schrieb:


> [...]Da man die Spannung ja nicht mehr direkt drehen kann, [...]


Kann man doch machen? Afterburner Einstellungen -> Reiter "Allgemeine Einstellungen" -> Abschnitt "Kompatibilitäts Eigenschaften" -> die letzten drei Punkte

Bei mir sieht es folgendermaßen aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. März 2019)

Projekt mit dem neuen Core22 bringen zwar deutlich mehr Punkte aber gleichzeitig steigt der Verbrauch pro Titan X um rund 50W an so dass mein Falterserver jetzt bei 700W liegt.

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## JayTea (15. März 2019)

Passend dazu: heute frisch reingekommen... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (15. März 2019)

JayTea schrieb:


> Passend dazu: heute frisch reingekommen...
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



... *AUTSCH* ...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. März 2019)

Genau das Gegenteil von uns, sprich ist günstiger geworden.

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ProfBoom (15. März 2019)

Prj 11733 mit Core22 läuft auf einer RX580 eher mau, d. h. im oberen Bereich des unteren Drittels.
Da mir der Core bisher noch nicht aufgefallen ist, habe ich noch nicht auf den Verbrauch geachtet. Vielleicht bietet sich ja morgen die Gelegenheit.


----------



## picar81_4711 (16. März 2019)

Bei mir laufen wieder 21er Cores. Und die Abwärme und der Verbrauch entsprechend gesunken. Aber PPD/Watt bleibt sich ziemlich identisch bei 21+22er....


----------



## JayTea (16. März 2019)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> ... *AUTSCH* ...


Das vermiest mir echt die Motivation, einen eigenen Faltrechner mit 1x GTX 1660Ti und 1x GTX 1660 aufzubauen! 

Habe mein Log grade durchgesehen und dort war weiterhin nirgends etwas von einem FahCore 0x22 zu sehen...


----------



## picar81_4711 (16. März 2019)

JayTea schrieb:


> Das vermiest mir echt die Motivation, einen eigenen Faltrechner mit 1x GTX 1660Ti und 1x GTX 1660 aufzubauen!
> 
> ...


Da hast recht. Lieber 1 mal RTX2080.....


----------



## JayTea (17. März 2019)

Hmm...

A) *GTX 1660Ti + 1660*
2x 120 W TDP = 240 W
680 k PPD + 600 k PPD = >1,2 mio. PPD
Anschaffung: 300 €uro + 250 €uro = 550 €uro

B) *RTX 2080*
215 W TDP
>1,2 mio PPD
Anschaffung: 700 €uro

Selbst wenn das System mit der RTX ein besseres PPD/W-Verhältnis bietet: PPD sind nicht alles und bedingt durch den QRB kann man eh nicht auf die Leistungsfähigkeit rückschließen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. März 2019)

Wenn mach auch zockt ist die RTX 2080 die bessere Wahl.
Ich persönlich würde auf die RTX2070 setzten da diese den besten Kompromis bietet.


----------



## JayTea (17. März 2019)

Bei Setup A) ist meine Schätzung eher "circa um die 1,2 mio. PPD" und bei der RTX 2080 in Setup B) höher, also "mehr als 1,2 mio. PPD". Wie viel bringt die wirklich? In unserer Tabelle sind leider keine Werte?! Genauso wenig zur RTX 2070.
Zum Spielen wäre das alles nicht gedacht sondern vielleicht mal als Office-PC. Hatte einen Blick auf den i3 9100 geworfen, aber der ist außer Sichtweite.


----------



## Bumblebee (17. März 2019)

JayTea schrieb:


> …. Wie viel bringt die wirklich? In unserer Tabelle sind leider keine Werte?! Genauso wenig zur RTX 2070.



... Aus unserer Tabelle :

RTX 2070 *1.039.730*

RTX 2080 zwischen *1.089.101 *(selten*) *und *1.607.810*


----------



## JayTea (17. März 2019)

Oh danke, auch wenn es sehr wenig Einträge sind. Ich hatte lediglich unter dem Reiter _Diagramme_ geschaut und dort sind die GPUs noch nicht drin...


----------



## picar81_4711 (18. März 2019)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Hat von Euch schon mal wer die Fehlermeldung WU_stalled bekommen? Also er scheint ins stocken gekommen zu sein, wenn man stalled übersetzt? Fahcore macht dann bei einem Checkpoint wieder weiter...kommt sehr selten vor...könnt ihr mal schauen, ob ihr auch sowas habt?


Habe jetzt mal das OC bei der RTX2080 rausgenommen, da immer wieder mal, so alle 6-8h eine "stalled-WU" gekommen ist. Jetzt läuft es ohne OC seit ca. 24h fehlerfrei. Auch ein Halbieren des OC brachte nichts, also von +100 auf +50 war ohne Wirkung. Das OC von +100 macht ca. 100K PPD aus....


----------



## nonamez78 (18. März 2019)

JayTea schrieb:


> Kann man doch machen? Afterburner Einstellungen -> Reiter "Allgemeine Einstellungen" -> Abschnitt "Kompatibilitäts Eigenschaften" -> die letzten drei Punkte
> 
> Bei mir sieht es folgendermaßen aus:
> 
> ...



Hm, bei mir geht danach nur das "Over"volten, das macht an der Stelle aber die Idee kaputt . Daher hatte ich immer das Powertarget und die max. Temperatur gesetzt, anschliessen die GPU übertaktet. Das kommt dann einem Undervolten gleich, weil der dann aktuelle Takt automatisch bei einer niedrigeren Spannung erfolgen sollte.


Hat eigentlich jemand eine Vega VII im Einsatz? Ich hab gestern aus Neugier eine bestellt und baue damit ab morgen mal einen neuen kleinen Faltrechner in einem Benchcase. Mal sehen was aus dem Ding so rauskommt und wie man sie im Stromhunger bremsen kann.


----------



## picar81_4711 (19. März 2019)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Habe jetzt mal das OC bei der RTX2080 rausgenommen, da immer wieder mal, so alle 6-8h eine "stalled-WU" gekommen ist. Jetzt läuft es ohne OC seit ca. 24h fehlerfrei. Auch ein Halbieren des OC brachte nichts, also von +100 auf +50 war ohne Wirkung. Das OC von +100 macht ca. 100K PPD aus....



Die WUs laufen weiterhin ohne Fehler seit 2 Tagen. Manche vertragen kein OC, andere laufen mit +100mhz über Tage stabil. Bleibe jetzt bei ohne OC Nur die RTX2080TI FE läuft auf +120mhz absolut stabil


----------



## Fate T.H (20. März 2019)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> ... Aus unserer Tabelle :
> 
> RTX 2070 *1.039.730*



Die bekommt man auch fast mit einer RTX 2060 (2020 Core Clock; 7200 Mem Clock) hin zumindest mit der WU P11728


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. März 2019)

Fate T.H schrieb:


> Die bekommt man auch fast mit einer RTX 2060 (2020 Core Clock; 7200 Mem Clock) hin zumindest mit der WU P11728


Bei welchem Stromverbrauch?

Die RTX 2060 verbraucht ja schon ohne OC mehr als eine RTX 2070.

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## nonamez78 (20. März 2019)

Seit heute morgen lief dann mal die neu erworbene Radeon VII für einen ersten Testlauf (Gigabyte Variante auf einem Gigabyte Gaming Board mit 2700x CPU und 16GB RAM).

Das Ergebnis ist sehr ernüchternd: die erste zu rechnende WU (0x21) wurde mit einem PPD von ca. 820k angezeigt (nach 5h kamen 180k Punkte heraus), die zweite WU (auch 0x21) ging auf 715k PPD runter. Die Karte hatte ich derweil etwas undervoltet, der Takt blieb konstant bei 1,8 GHz, die Last war laut GPU-Z 100%.

Mit 1mio PPD hatte ich dann schon gerechnet, auch wenn der reine GPU Verbrauch von ca. 100-130W bei den beiden gelaufenen WUs durchaus "ok" wäre.


----------



## Fate T.H (20. März 2019)

@*A.Meier-PS3* 

Keine ahnung GPU-Z zeigte ~172W an

Eine RTX 2060 kann mit Nvidia Standard BIOS nur 160W verbrauchen die RTX 2070 darf 175W alles andere sind Customs


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. März 2019)

@Fate T.H:
Wir reden jetzt hier nur vom Falten und nichts anderem.

Meine Aussage bezieht sich auf diesen Beitrag von Bumblebee > PPD Performance Tabelle
Fairerweise muss man sagen dass sich es bei seinen verwendeten Karten um OC-Modelle handelt.

Gemäss seiner Screenshots braucht eine faltende RTX 2060 (Palit 2060 Gaming Pro OC) 177W während die RTX 2070 (Gainward 2070 Phoenix) sich nur 160W genehmigt sprich 17W weniger trotz höherer Leistung.


----------



## Bumblebee (20. März 2019)

Ich schulde euch - btw. - noch die zweite 2060er
Werde ich morgen oder am Freitag "nachposten"


----------



## nonamez78 (24. März 2019)

So, ich spam hier nochmal kurz rein, ggf. hat ja jemand einen Einwand  ...

Im Keller liegt ein Gigabyte Board mit 2700x CPU und einer Gigabyte Radeon VII. Win10 drauf, als erster Test mit der Hoffnung, dass hier die Treiber schon aktuell genug sind für F@H auf der Radeon VII.
Geplant war drastisches Untervolting der CPU und GPU, das habe ich aber durch die miese Performance der Radeon VII erstmal komplett verworfen.

Herausgekommen sind, in mittlerweile 3 Anläufen, immer Raten von maximal 800k PPD, eher im 750k PPD Bereich. Auf diese Raten kommt aber eine Vega64 schon fast, und das bei 400-500MHz weniger.

Die Treiber sind alle aktuell, egal ob CPU, Chipset oder Grafikkarte. Windows 10 ist komplett blank und nackt, Spielereien wie Tuning (hoch oder runter) habe ich mir komplett untersagt.

Als Auslastung via GPU-Z sehe ich 100%, der Takt steht bei ca. 1850 MHz, die GPU verbraucht hier gemessen ca. 120 Watt, eher etwas mehr. Das ganze System (gemessen extern und mittels USB direkt vom Corsair 860i Netzteil) liegt bei ca. 220 Watt.

Hat jemand eine Idee, wieso das so mies läuft? Ich hatte wirklich mit deutlich über 1 Millionen PPD gerechnet, zumindest knapp in Reichweite einer 2070, oder gar 2080.

Eine 2080 habe ich seit vorgestern mit einem Power Target von 50% laufen und erziele damit ca. 1,2 Millionen PPD.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. März 2019)

@nonamez78:
Dein Test zeigt dass altbekannte AMD-Treiberproblem:
Nach wie vor ist die Optimierung in Kombination mit F@H nicht wirklich optimal was sich ja mehr als nur deutlich in den PPD zeigt.

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## nonamez78 (25. März 2019)

Danke . Dann bleibt aktuell nur, die VII erstmal einzumotten, bzw. für andere kleine Testereien heranzuziehen. Mein letztes "gutes" Netzteil steckt jetzt sowieso mit der 2080 im Faltrechner, damit muss so und so für Materialnachschub gesorgt werden.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (4. April 2019)

Eigentlich hatte ich bei der GTX 1660 (Ti) auf sinkende Preise gehofft, da wird diese GPU im Netz als als "Best New Budget Gpu for Mining" angepriesen... 

Was meint Ihr dazu: Kaufen oder Abwarten ? Ist eine theoretische Frage, da ich (noch) mit der Leistung meiner 1060 3 GB zufrieden bin, aber die GTX 750 Ti könnte früher oder später mal ersetzt werden...


----------



## JayTea (5. April 2019)

Ich verstehe was du meinst, auch wenn ich das mit dem Anpreisen fürs Mining noch nicht mitbekommen habe. Ich schiele ja auch in die Richtung der GTX 1660 (Ti) wobei mir für diesen Zweitrechner noch die passende Hardware (noch nicht auf dem Markt: i3 9100) fehlt. *Und für 100 € Aufpreis kaufe ich keinen i5 9400. Ganz davon abgesehen, dass das fürn Folding-/Office-PC zu oversized ist!* Daher ists bei mir ähnlich: abwarten und Kaffee trinken.   Da der Bitcoinkurs am Dienstag stark gestiegen ist, ist das wieder so eine "super tolle" Lotterie mit den GPU-Preisen. 
Was ganz anderes. Heute früh hatte ich zufällig gehört, dass mein Rechner von selbst neu gestartet ist!  An Windows-Updates lag es nicht...
Zuerst habe ich im alten Fah-Log geschaut:


> 04:35:32:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4125000 out of 12500000 steps (33%)
> 04:36:25:WU01:FS01:0x21:Bad State detected... attempting to resume from last good checkpoint. Is your system overclocked?
> 04:38:17:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4250000 out of 12500000 steps (34%)


Anschließend in der Windows-Ereignisanzeige:


Spoiler






> Quelle:  Display
> Datum:         05.04.2019 06:48:07
> Ebene:         Warnung
> Beschreibung:
> Der Anzeigetreiber "nvlddmkm" reagiert nicht mehr und wurde wiederhergestellt.


bzw.


> Quelle:        Display
> Datum:         05.04.2019 06:48:11
> Ebene:         Warnung
> Beschreibung:
> Der Zugriff auf Grafikhardware wurde für die Anwendung FahCore_21.exe blockiert.


bzw.


> Quelle:        Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Power
> Datum:         05.04.2019 06:51:22
> Ebene:         Kritisch
> Beschreibung:
> Das System wurde neu gestartet, ohne dass es zuvor ordnungsgemäß heruntergefahren wurde. Dieser Fehler kann auftreten, wenn das System nicht mehr reagiert hat oder abgestürzt ist oder die Stromzufuhr unerwartet unterbrochen wurde.


bzw.


> Quelle:        Microsoft-Windows-WER-SystemErrorReporting
> Datum:         05.04.2019 06:51:35
> Ebene:         Fehler
> Beschreibung:
> Der Computer wurde nach einem schwerwiegenden Fehler neu gestartet. Der Fehlercode war: 0x00000133 (0x0000000000000001, 0x0000000000001e00, 0xfffff800643f4380, 0x0000000000000000). Ein volles Abbild wurde gespeichert in: C:\WINDOWS\MEMORY.DMP. Berichts-ID: c4fc321d-af16-4f0a-92f2-4efcdfb9b049.





Was ich zuletzt geändert hatte, war im AfterBurner das PT und der Takt. Von zuvor 75 % PT auf 60 % und den Takt von +60 MHz auf +80 MHz.
Hat das schon gereicht, dass erst der Treiber abschmiert und daraufhin das ganze System automatisch reebotet?!
Erstmal wäre ich davon ausgegangen, dass es mir ein paar WU zerschießt aber direkt sooooo....?!
Eure Meinungen/Erfahrungen dazu?

PS: Guten Start ins Wochenende allerseits!


----------



## picar81_4711 (5. April 2019)

JayTea schrieb:


> .......
> Was ganz anderes. Heute früh hatte ich zufällig gehört, dass mein Rechner von selbst neu gestartet ist!  An Windows-Updates lag es nicht...
> Zuerst habe ich im alten Fah-Log geschaut:
> 
> ...



Es könnte schon gereicht haben, die Veränderung der MHZ und des PT, dass Dein PC abstürtzt/der Grafiktreiber abstürtzt. Es sind manchmal WUs dabei, die verzeihen nichts.... und bei manchen läuft es einwandfrei. Ich würde das PT nicht so weit absenken wenn du gleichzeitig die GPU übertaktest.... Windows kann sehr empfindlich sein.....


----------



## nonamez78 (5. April 2019)

JayTea schrieb:


> Da der Bitcoinkurs am Dienstag stark gestiegen ist, ist das wieder so eine "super tolle" Lotterie mit den GPU-Preisen.



Naja, Bitcoin selber per GPU minen ist nirgends mehr profitabel, mal davon abgesehen, du bekommst den Strom irgendwie ohne Kosten. Ich denke  2017 werden wir in der Form nicht nochmal erleben. Der Kryptomarkt wird auch tendiziell immer mehr vom Finanzgewicht. Die riesigen Ausbrecher wie bis Dezember 2017 sind kaum mehr realisierbar. Die braucht es aber, damit die Masse wieder in eine Hype Stimmung kommt.


----------



## JayTea (7. April 2019)

Es war eines WU des Projekts #14163 wo mir der PC komplett inklusive  Reboot abgeschmiert war. Ein paar andere WU mit dieser Projektnummer  waren mir nun ebenso abgebrochen, sodass ich das OC um -10 MHz  zurückgefahren habe. Ich beobachte weiter und dabei auch den Stromverbrauch. Gegebenenfalls erhöhe ich auch wieder das PT, wenn mir im Gegensatz zu 3 + 4 €/Monat die PPD zu gering werden. 

Ich weiß, aber wie Erdöl, Gasöl, Heizöl hängt das ja auch zusammen.
Klingt teilweise gut was du schreibst. Gut: keine Ausbrecher, schlecht: generell großes Finanzgewicht.
Ich schätze, dass die GPU-Preise recht stabil so bleiben werden, wie sie sich momentan darstellen.


----------



## nonamez78 (7. April 2019)

JayTea schrieb:


> Klingt teilweise gut was du schreibst. Gut: keine Ausbrecher, schlecht: generell großes Finanzgewicht.
> Ich schätze, dass die GPU-Preise recht stabil so bleiben werden, wie sie sich momentan darstellen.



Bitcoin ist in Sachen GPU quasi raus, Ether und Co. spielen aktuell noch eine Rolle, aber auch Ether wird sich irgendwann davon trennen.
Schürfen geht damit dann nur noch bei kleineren Währungen, welche natürlich aber auch wieder wachsen könnten.
Aber solange es Firmen wie Bitmain mit ihren Antminern gibt, wird es auch immer wieder spezialisiertes Schürfen ohne GPUs geben (mit GPUs geht es los, später übernehmen die ASICs).
Davon haben wir sowohl bei F@H was, wie auch die Zockergemeinde beim spielen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. April 2019)

Am Samstag konnte ich noch in der CH-Bucht sehr günstig zwei Xeon E5-2637 V2 schiessen (40€ pro CPU) welche bereits seit gestern ihren Dienst in meinem Faltserver verrichten.


----------



## Bumblebee (9. April 2019)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Am Samstag konnte ich noch in der CH-Bucht sehr günstig zwei Xeon E5-2637 V2 schiessen (40€ pro CPU) welche bereits seit gestern ihren Dienst in meinem Faltserver verrichten.



Ein Klasse-Deal - gratuliere


----------



## picar81_4711 (9. April 2019)

Ich habe damals meine Faltserver verkauft. Einer ging sogar bis nach Sizilien runter....


----------



## Bumblebee (10. April 2019)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Ich habe damals meine Faltserver verkauft. Einer ging sogar bis nach Sizilien runter....



Der macht jetzt die Lohnabrechnung für die Mafia


----------



## Stefan84 (10. April 2019)

Sooo, nun melde ich mich auch mal wieder zu Wort, zwar nicht mit so schönen Worten, aber immerhin...

Auf Grund privater Umstände (Trennung/Scheidung) habe ich mich durchgerungen meinen (bekannten) Rechenknecht zu verkaufen und auf ein mobiles Gerät zu wechseln  Ich werde die nächste Zeit also nicht mehr wirklich viel zu den Punkten beitragen können, so schade es auch ist. Aber leider spielt manchmal das Leben anders als man es plant bzw. denkt...
Als "Ersatz" für den Standrechner werde ich mir einen Laptop besorgen, genauer den Acer Predator Helios 300 mit Intel Core i7 7700HQ + GTX 1060 6GB. Damit sind sicher noch ein paar Pünktchen möglich, aber bei weitem nicht mehr so viel wie mit der 1080Ti 

Es war mir stets eine Ehre für das beste Team der Welt immerhin fast 250 Mio. Punkte beizutragen 
Selbstverständlich werde ich ab und an auch noch mal eine WU falten (lassen), aber an den Schnitt werde ich natürlich mit der 1060 nicht mehr ansatzweise heranreichen...


----------



## micindustries (10. April 2019)

Auch wenn ich dich nicht persönlich kenne, erlaube ich mir zu sagen, das ist sehr schade zu lesen (und damit meine ich vor allem den Grund). Da ich die Umstände der Trennung nicht weiß (und sie mich auch absolut nichts angehen), wünsche ich dir daher diesbezüglich einfach viel Kraft und Durchhaltevermögen. Fürs Falten sage ich danke, ich schätze jeder kann verstehen dass du da jetzt andere Prioritäten hast.
Für die Zukunft ein herzliches "gut Falt" in allen Lebenslagen


----------



## Stefan84 (10. April 2019)

Ich danke dir 
Ja, vor einem Jahr hätte ich das auch noch nicht für möglich gehalten das es einmal so kommen wird... Aber wie heißt es so schön: man lernt nie aus im Leben. Die letzten Monate war es eigentlich schon abzusehen, denn irgendwann hat man auch keine Kraft mehr noch zu kämpfen. Also lieber ein Ende mit Schrecken als Schrecken ohne Ende.

Ich werde jedenfalls mein Bestes tun, bald hier wieder vollständig "am Start" zu sein  Aber erst müssen einige Dinge in meinem Leben geregelt werden...
Am Samstag wird der PC dann auch schon geholt, und der Laptop hält Einzug bei mir. Für alle die es interessiert, dieser hier wird es: Predator Helios 300 PH317-51 - Tech Specs | Laptops | Acer Middle East

Und da nun auch endlich wieder Internet funktioniert, darf die 1080Ti jetzt bis Freitag Abend/Samstag morgen nochmal zeigen was in ihr steckt


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. April 2019)

Glück und Pech liegen teilweise ganz nahe beieinander:

Glück:
Zwei hochgetaktete Xeons sehr günstig bekommen.

Pech:
Seit Dienstag hab ich immer wieder so komische Abstürze beim zocken (Spiel friert fasst ein und beim Beenden des Spiels sehe nur einen schwarzen Bildschirm anstelle des Desktops).
Es hat sich dann herausgestellt dass einer der 8 RAM-Riegel einen Defekt hat (Memtest86 meldet immer an der gleichen Adresse/Stelle einen Fehler und der Fehler wandert mit wenn ich die Riegel umsetzte).

Momentan betreibe ich den Faltserver mit 7 Riegel, vielleicht stolpere ich ja irgendwo auf einen identischen RAM-Riegel-Satz.

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hasestab (11. April 2019)

Liegen hier so rum. Für Fopasa!

NANYA 4GB 2Rx4 PC3-10600R DDR3 Registered Server-RAM Modul REG ECC - NT4GC72B4NA1NL-CG | ServerShop24.de

Gruss


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. April 2019)

Danke fürs Angebot, aber vorläufig warte ich mal ab wie der Server ohne den achten Riegel reagiert:
Interessanterweise läuft Witcher 3 deutlich besser so wie wenn der Riegel schon vor dem Auftauchen des Problems das System ausgebremst hätte.

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hasestab (11. April 2019)

Ja Vollbestückung ist immer so ne Sache.

Hoher Takt ...niedrige Timings.


----------



## picar81_4711 (12. April 2019)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Danke fürs Angebot, aber vorläufig warte ich mal ab wie der Server ohne den achten Riegel reagiert:
> Interessanterweise läuft Witcher 3 deutlich besser so wie wenn der Riegel schon vor dem Auftauchen des Problems das System ausgebremst hätte.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk



Bei meiner kleinen Faltfabrik (Denkfabrik) laufen auch 2 PCs nicht Dualchannel(also Single) stabiler und besser als im Dualmodus. Und seit es die Big-WUs für die Server nicht mehr gibt, macht das bei der Performanche fast nichts mehr aus. Auch beim Gamen ist das fast egal...


----------



## Stefan84 (12. April 2019)

Die letzte WU läuft... 
Danach muss ich mich so langsam ans Zurücksetzen des Rechners machen...


----------



## binär-11110110111 (12. April 2019)

Stefan84 schrieb:


> Die letzte WU läuft...
> Danach muss ich mich so langsam ans Zurücksetzen des Rechners machen...



Ist doch nicht von Dauer und wir sind ja nicht weg. Also, bis später


----------



## JayTea (12. April 2019)

Jaaa, sehr schade Stefan. Gleichzeitig aber auch mehr als verständlich!
Ich finde es gut, wie du deine Prioritäten setzt und wenns privat dann wieder rockt, wirst du hier jederzeit wieder flott wieder auf den aktuellsten Stand gebracht! 
Bis dahin kümmere dich um alles andere und wichtigere.


----------



## Bumblebee (12. April 2019)

JayTea schrieb:


> Jaaa, sehr schade Stefan. Gleichzeitig aber auch mehr als verständlich!
> Ich finde es gut, wie du deine Prioritäten setzt und wenns privat dann wieder rockt, wirst du hier jederzeit wieder flott wieder auf den aktuellsten Stand gebracht!
> Bis dahin kümmere dich um alles andere und wichtigere.



Ich hätte es nicht besser sagen können


----------



## Stefan84 (12. April 2019)

Ich danke euch vielmals


----------



## Hasestab (13. April 2019)

Die 2080ti wollte heute Morgen erst ne neue  Wu nach Neustart vom Pc ( mit Updates). 
Hab vorher das Fah neu gestartet aber ohne Erfolg. Die 980 ist einfach normal weiter gelaufen. 
Komisch!


----------



## picar81_4711 (13. April 2019)

Hasestab schrieb:


> Die 2080ti wollte heute Morgen erst ne neue  Wu nach Neustart vom Pc ( mit Updates).
> Hab vorher das Fah neu gestartet aber ohne Erfolg. Die 980 ist einfach normal weiter gelaufen.
> Komisch!



Und jetzt gehts wieder?
(Böse Updates)


----------



## Hasestab (14. April 2019)

Ja ich bin noch nicht so lange mit win10 unterwegs. Wäre halt gut wenn er bei Updates gleich auch von alleine Neustartet.


----------



## Stefan84 (14. April 2019)

So, habe das System jetzt wieder weitestgehend am Laufen, auch F@H habe ich installiert.
Bei letzterem scheint es aber ein kleines Problem zu geben, irgendwie hat er die OpenCL-Software nicht mit installiert... Hat einer einen Tip wie ich das beheben kann, bzw. kann man OpenCL manuell nachträglich installieren?


----------



## picar81_4711 (14. April 2019)

Stefan84 schrieb:


> So, habe das System jetzt wieder weitestgehend am Laufen, auch F@H habe ich installiert.
> Bei letzterem scheint es aber ein kleines Problem zu geben, irgendwie hat er die OpenCL-Software nicht mit installiert... Hat einer einen Tip wie ich das beheben kann, bzw. kann man OpenCL manuell nachträglich installieren?



Müsste normalerweise mit dem Grafikkartentreiber mitinstalliert werden, wenn man eine fähige Grafikkarte drinnen hat. Diese Meldung bekam ich mal bei einem 2600k ohne Grafikkarte, als ich versuchte, AI-Gigapixel zu installieren. Mit Grafikkarte ging es dann ohne Probleme.

Musst mal schauen, du kannst unter Nvidia-Einstellungen einmal die Intel-Grafikbeschleunigung und die Nvidia-Gpu auswählen. Wenn dort auf automatisch eingestellt ist, nimmt der Rechner meist Intel her. Also besser auf Nvidia einstellen!

OpenCL für Intel: OpenCL™ Runtimes for Intel(R) Processors | Intel(R) Software


----------



## Stefan84 (15. April 2019)

Danke dir 

Also, die GTX 1060 sollte ja auch im Laptop dazu fähig sein, oder liege ich da falsch?
Ausgewählt ist standardmäßig auch ebendiese, da ich mir sowas schon fast denken konnte. Zur Sicherheit habe ich nun nochmal extra hinterlegt dass er bitte die dedizierte Karte nehmen soll.

In deinem Link kann ich OpenCL leider nicht herunterladen, da meckert er mich beim Setup nur an dass ich bitte einen Treiber vom Hersteller nehmen soll 


EDIT MEINT:
habe den Treiber jetzt nochmal komplett runter geworfen und neu installiert, und siehe da: jetzt auch mit OpenCL 
Allerdings muss ich sagen das ich von der 1060 doch ein klein wenig mehr erwartet habe: rund 180k PPD bei voller Leistung und viel Lärm sind doch ganz schön mager...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. April 2019)

Hallo Stefan, das ist eben eine mobile 1060, keine Desktop-1060.

Grundsätzlich ist ein Notebook eben extrem suboptimal für sowas.

Ich drück dir die Daumen, dass rel. schnell alles wieder in Bahnen läuft, dass du wieder nen PC zum falten hast.


----------



## nonamez78 (15. April 2019)

Wenn wir alle so weitermachen, wäre es machbar, das LinusTechTips_Team noch eine ganze Weile auf Distanz zu halten .


----------



## Stefan84 (15. April 2019)

Hier mal ein schneller Screenshot... Berauschend ist das nicht, da werd ich wohl dann mal die Kochsalzlösung versuchen 
Nichtsdestotrotz möchte ich wenigstens noch die 250 Mio voll bekommen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. April 2019)

mach mal bitte GPU-Z nebenbei auf udn zeig mal die sensoren,


----------



## Stefan84 (15. April 2019)

Maximaler Takt waren knapp über 1.800 MHz bei einer Temperatur von max. 70°C laut MSI Afterburner.


----------



## Hasestab (15. April 2019)

Also soweit ich mich erinnere hatte meine 960 in meinem omen läppi damals  ~120-130 ppd gebracht. 

Gruss


----------



## Nono15 (16. April 2019)

nonamez78 schrieb:


> Wenn wir alle so weitermachen, wäre es machbar, das LinusTechTips_Team noch eine ganze Weile auf Distanz zu halten .



Wir streichen über Ostern ein paar Zimmer zuhause, da werd ich auch wieder verstärkt einsteigen nachdem ich in den letzten Wochen aus Zeitgründen etwas kürzertrat mit dem Falten 
So leicht machen wir es dem anderen Team nicht


----------



## Bumblebee (16. April 2019)

Nono15 schrieb:


> Wir streichen über Ostern ein paar Zimmer zuhause, da werd ich auch wieder verstärkt einsteigen nachdem ich in den letzten Wochen aus Zeitgründen etwas kürzertrat mit dem Falten
> So leicht machen wir es dem anderen Team nicht



… ich tu was ich kann …


----------



## binär-11110110111 (16. April 2019)

Na das Kochsalz wird auch immer schlechter honoriert. 



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Letztes Jahr hat mein FX 8370E noch 12K PPD geschafft,  je WU 15 Minuten. Und nun dauert es 40 Minuten bei weniger als 4K PPD.


----------



## JayTea (16. April 2019)

Jo, auch dort sind die Projekte verschieden.
Neulich schrieb hier jemand, dass die WU nicht mehr mit 125 Punkten honoriert werden sondern weniger, um die Punkte gerecht dem geleisteten Rechenbeitrag anzupassen. Welcher Maßstab verwendet wird, das habe ich nicht weiter verfolgt.


----------



## picar81_4711 (17. April 2019)

Nächste Woche bin ich im Urlaub. Da wird meine Faltleistung etwas einbrechen. Habe aber vor, zwei meiner Grafikkarten weiter falten zu lassen.


----------



## nonamez78 (18. April 2019)

Wir sind auch gerade "W-E-C-H", eine Woche Family+Städte Trip. Wenn nun wirklich was crasht, wird eingreifen auch schwierig, aber bisher läuft alles sauber durch .


----------



## picar81_4711 (19. April 2019)

www.banano.cc - Team Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats
Wie lange die wohl durchhalten?


----------



## binär-11110110111 (19. April 2019)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> www.banano.cc - Team Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats
> Wie lange die wohl durchhalten?



Interessant ! Sieht man eher selten, das ALLE Team-Member mitmachen. Ich halte das für eine befristete Aktion !? 



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picar81_4711 (19. April 2019)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Interessant ! Sieht man eher selten, das ALLE Team-Member mitmachen. Ich halte das für eine befristete Aktion !?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da gibt es kostenlos Bananen....banano.cc


----------



## ProfBoom (19. April 2019)

Wieder eine Crypto-Currency. Und ziemlich von sich überzeugt: "the project advisors are by a moonshot best in the business" 
Und da die erst seit sieben Tagen falten, ist es auch nicht so schwer, dass alle mitmachen.


----------



## Olstyle (19. April 2019)

Das ist Satire


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. April 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## brooker (25. April 2019)

... update an der FoPaSa Front: Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften

Und eine weitere 1080 wartet auf ein neues Zuhause! Auf gehts


----------



## Zocker85 (27. April 2019)

kan man eigentlich an einem Computer für 2 Accounts gleichtzeitig falten, also beispielweise 1 gpu für mich und andere gpu oder cpu auf nen anderen account?

gerne auch mit 2 Instanzen, aber habs nicht hinbekommen, auch nicht mit getrennten Festplatten, hat immer das aktuellste genommen und von andererer Partition konnt ich net starten

Edit: theoretisch über virtuellen Betriebssystem starten und installieren `?


----------



## binär-11110110111 (27. April 2019)

Man kann nur bestimmte GPUs in eine VM durchreichen, als "normale" VM läuft das nur via CPU. Den Rest muß ich offen lassen. Mal sehen, was die anderen schreiben ...

Edit: Du könntest im FAH-Control unter Configure/ Identity im Wechsel den Passkey ändern, sodaß Du einmal für Dich und dann wieder für den anderen Account faltest; am besten einmal am Tag. Zusammen Falten geht leider nicht.


----------



## Zocker85 (27. April 2019)

klasse, Danke für den tipp, zur Not mach ich es mit passkey switchen, daran gar net gedacht 

edit: wie wird es eigentlich sein wenn ich mittendrin identity und passkey wechsel,  in bezug auf WUs und Punkte, verfallen diese die nicht zu Ende berechnet worden sind?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. April 2019)

Zocker85 schrieb:


> edit: wie wird es eigentlich sein wenn ich mittendrin identity und passkey wechsel,  in bezug auf WUs und Punkte, verfallen diese die nicht zu Ende berechnet worden sind?


Die WU wird auf den Account fertig gefaltet und gutgeschrieben mit desen Passkey sie heruntergeladen wurde.


----------



## picar81_4711 (27. April 2019)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Nächste Woche bin ich im Urlaub. Da wird meine Faltleistung etwas einbrechen. Habe aber vor, zwei meiner Grafikkarten weiter falten zu lassen.



Bin ab morgen abends wieder daheim. Da gebe ich dann wieder Vollgas! Alles lief ohne Aufsicht super! Nur das Fenster konnte ich nicht offen lassen, deshalb wirds im Büro daheim etwas warm sein, schätze mal so 35 Grad. Aber bis 40 Grad habe ich keine Bedenken
(Es liefen 3 Grafikkarten)


----------



## picar81_4711 (29. April 2019)

35 Grad waren es nicht aber 32 Grad


----------



## brooker (30. April 2019)

Moin zusammen, ich habe aktuell leider ein wenig Probleme mit dem Internet bzw. mit meiner Downloadrate von 50Mbit/s. Ich brauche mal Eure Meinung bzw. mal eine Referenzmessung:

Also: normal kommen bei mir ca. 45-78Mbit/s an. Alles easy und läuft. Nun habe ich immer wieder in den letzten Tagen das Problem, dass Sky nicht richtig lädt, der Seitenaufbau der sonst nicht bemerkt wird mehrere Sekunden dauert. Ein Realspeedtest ergab eine deutliche Reduzierung. Es sind tatsächlch nur 1,2Mb/s möglich. Getestet u.a. mit Servern von UNI und den bekannten schnellen Server und auch der Software von Anbieter. 

Nun habe ich meinen Anbieter kontaktiert und der sagt, alles bestens 50Mbit/s sind möglich und lehnt sich zurück. 

Nun bin ich der Sache mal auf den Grund gegangen und habe herausgefunden, dass wenn ich eine Singleverbindung erstelle nur 13-15Mbit/s anliegen, wenn ich eine Multi aufbaue 43Mbit/s anliegen. Frage: Ich meine, dass ich bei 50Mbit/s bei einer Singleverbindung deutlich mehr haben müsste, wenn nicht sogar 50Mbit/s.

Bitte testet mal Eure Leitungen einmal per Multi und Single. Wie denkt ihr über diese Sache?

Danke.

Gruß
brooker

Speedtest by Ookla - The Global Broadband Speed Test


----------



## binär-11110110111 (30. April 2019)

Also ich hab ne 100er von ner Telekom. 
Single: 99,32 download und 33,94 upload, 
Multi: 100,63 download und 37,58 upload

... also alles im Rahmen.


----------



## Bumblebee (30. April 2019)

… Auf Arbeit …

50er von Sunrise

Single: 52,35 download und 21,77 upload
Multi:  51,96 download und 22,51 upload


----------



## picar81_4711 (30. April 2019)

Ich hab 16Mbit von 1und1:  2Mbit Download und 0,6Mbit Upload.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. April 2019)

@brooker, welcher Anbieter, welcher Router?
Ich hatte das Problem die tage mit meiner Easybox 804 und Vodafone, gestern mal n Update der Firmware gemacht, jetzt flutscht es wieder.


----------



## micindustries (30. April 2019)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Ich hab 16Mbit von 1und1:  2Mbit Download und 0,6Mbit Upload.


o.O

Wo wohnst du denn, dass die Anbieter da nichts ausbauen. Krass...


----------



## brooker (30. April 2019)

... danke, dachte ich es mir doch. Die Leistung muss auch Single nahezu anliegen! Kann das evtl. noch einer oder zwei ebenfalls mit Messergebnissen bestätigen? Danke.


----------



## brooker (30. April 2019)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> @brooker, welcher Anbieter, welcher Router?
> Ich hatte das Problem die tage mit meiner Easybox 804 und Vodafone, gestern mal n Update der Firmware gemacht, jetzt flutscht es wieder.



WOBCom mit Fritz Box 7390 auf aktueller Stand


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. April 2019)

ah, ok, da kenne ich mich nicht aus.


----------



## JayTea (30. April 2019)

Was meldet denn die Fritzbox? 
Störabstandsmarge? Dämpfung? Fehler?


----------



## brooker (30. April 2019)

JayTea schrieb:


> Was meldet denn die Fritzbox?
> Störabstandsmarge? Dämpfung? Fehler?



Fritz Box melde soweit alles gut. Ich vermute, dass die Einstellungen des Anbieters oder in meiner Fritzbox aus den möglichen 50Mbits weniger macht. Warum auch immer, denn mein Rechner ist als "Echtzeitanwendung" im Netzwerk eingebunden.


----------



## ProfBoom (30. April 2019)

50MBit/10MBit:
-Multi: 49,10/10,10
-Single: 49,10/10,30

Hast du mal mit einem anderen PC/Laptop getestet?


----------



## JayTea (30. April 2019)

[COMMUNITY-WIKI] Stoerabstandsmarge: mehr aus der DSL-Leitung herausholen | O₂ Community
Passt das bei dir? 
Poste doch mal einen Screenshot von _ Internet > DSL-Informationen > Reiter “DSL“ und “Statistik“_


----------



## Bumblebee (30. April 2019)

… Zuhause 1 …

100er von Quickline

 Single: 93,63 download und 10,15 upload
 Multi:  93,18 download und 10,13 upload


----------



## brooker (30. April 2019)

JayTea schrieb:


> [COMMUNITY-WIKI] Stoerabstandsmarge: mehr aus der DSL-Leitung herausholen | O₂ Community
> Passt das bei dir?
> Poste doch mal einen Screenshot von _ Internet > DSL-Informationen > Reiter “DSL“ und “Statistik“_



... bitte schön:


----------



## JayTea (30. April 2019)

Sieht in meinen Augen und mit meinem Wissen nicht verkehrt aus...


----------



## brooker (30. April 2019)

... glaube, dass es eine Einstellung am Router ist und versuche ein Firmwareupdate reupdaten. Vemute da den Fehler.

Die Hinweise ausm HowTo kann ich beim 7390 nicht umsetzen, denn wenn ich "-2"eingebe, nimmt er den Button immer raus. Oder mache ich was falsch beim speichern und übernehmen?


----------



## Hasestab (30. April 2019)

Bei mir gibts noch gleich die Leitungslänge.


----------



## brooker (30. April 2019)

... lässt sich mit der Dämpfung gleich ungefähr setzen.


----------



## Hasestab (30. April 2019)

Du musst erst woanders hinklicken damit es erkannt wird. Bin auch gerade an Spielen (7490)

Nach Änderung ist dann kein Punkt mehr da bei Angestrebte Störabstandsmarge..


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. April 2019)

brooker schrieb:


> Moin zusammen, ich habe aktuell leider ein wenig Probleme mit dem Internet bzw. mit meiner Downloadrate von 50Mbit/s. Ich brauche mal Eure Meinung bzw. mal eine Referenzmessung:
> 
> Also: normal kommen bei mir ca. 45-78Mbit/s an. Alles easy und läuft. Nun habe ich immer wieder in den letzten Tagen das Problem, dass Sky nicht richtig lädt, der Seitenaufbau der sonst nicht bemerkt wird mehrere Sekunden dauert. Ein Realspeedtest ergab eine deutliche Reduzierung. Es sind tatsächlch nur 1,2Mb/s möglich. Getestet u.a. mit Servern von UNI und den bekannten schnellen Server und auch der Software von Anbieter.
> 
> ...


25er von Thurcom:
Single: 27,13 download und 3,06 upload, 
Multi: 32,28 download und 3,06 upload


----------



## brooker (30. April 2019)

... so. Ich kann es aktuell nicht nachvollziehen, aber es ist mein Rechner, der das Problem erzeugt. Der  Falter mach volles Ballet und wenn ich die Netzwerkstränge tausche, dann auch. Ich gehe nun aufmeinem Rechner suchen. 

Danke für Eure Unterstützung.

TEAM 70335 ROCKT!


----------



## picar81_4711 (1. Mai 2019)

Also da möchte ich nicht Gratsen:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da verliert man etwas den Überblick


----------



## micindustries (2. Mai 2019)

Extrem eigenartige Namen (autogeneriert?) und Faltleistungen (schon außerhalb der Top 10 fast 4 Millionen PPD o.O)


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Mai 2019)

.. Kryptowährung eben ..


----------



## nonamez78 (2. Mai 2019)

Interessant finde ich, dass unser "Dauer-Verfolger" LinusTechTips_Team quasi zeitgleich mit dem Aufkommen von www.banano.cc runtergefallen ist. Sicherlich nur Zufall, aber für mich eine Genugtuung .
Gegen die Übermacht von www.banano.cc kann man so und so nichts ausrichten, es stellt nicht mal eine wirklich "Konkurrenz" dar.  LinusTechTips_Team auf der anderen Seite spielt mit den gleichen Karten wie wir, also darf man auch mal freudig über den Tellerrand gucken, dass sie zumindest vorerst nicht in Schlagdistanz kommen .


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. Mai 2019)

na noch sidn die 27 Plätze hinte runs, udn die müssen diese Leistunga uch erts mal auf dauer halten. Klar ist deren aktuelle Performance beeindruckend, aber das kostet ja auch Geld, egal wo auf der Welt das gerade so ab geht.
Und da kann man garantiert


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Mai 2019)

*@LinusTech *- nun, mal sehen wie es sich noch entwickelt; die hatten, wie wir, auch bessere und schlechtere Zeiten
Ich gebe aber nonamez78 maximal Recht - die sind wenigstens "reale" Mitstreiter

*@banano *- die sind, zumindest im Moment, auch am "Einbrechen"
Tagesleistung grad mal schnell 50 Mio. weniger; mal schauen wie es weitergeht
Für mich sind das keine "echten" Falter; trotzdem sind auch ihre Resultate natürlich gerne gesehen


----------



## picar81_4711 (2. Mai 2019)

Jetzt mal eine blöde Frage:
Wie können die falten und gleizeitig Coins produzieren? Das habe ich mich bei Curecoin auch schon immer gefragt....?


----------



## binär-11110110111 (2. Mai 2019)

Fehler im Index $I30 der Datei 0815 werden berichtigt.

Gestern Abend ist mir mein (Falt)Rechner abgeschmiert (Grafiktreiber war abgestürzt). Nach einem Reset meldete sich Checkdisk, welches bis zum Index-Fehler durchlief und dann einfror. Nach einem erneuten Reset übersprang ich Checkdisk und konnte normal booten. Seither läuft alles wieder ohne Probleme. Nur beim Neustart meldet sich nun immer Checkdisk und friert an entsprechender Stelle ein (wenn ich es nicht überspringe).  BS Win 7 Prof x64, nvidia 425.31-desktop-win8-win7-64bit-international-whql, Hardware: siehe mein Profil.



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Mai 2019)

Ist natürlich mühsam - zugegeben.
Die SSD ist wohl langsam am "Abrauchen" - die 46° C find ich - zum Bleistift - gar nicht prickelnd.

Mach früh genug eine Sicherung der Daten bzw. eine Neuinstallation auf ein anderes Medium


----------



## binär-11110110111 (2. Mai 2019)

Die SSD ist erst ein paar Monate alt und fühlt sich weniger als handwarm an.


----------



## Mr.Knister (2. Mai 2019)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Jetzt mal eine blöde Frage:
> Wie können die falten und gleizeitig Coins produzieren? Das habe ich mich bei Curecoin auch schon immer gefragt....?



Hoffentlich habe ich das richtig verstanden:
Das Rechenaufwand ist der "Spieleinsatz", nach dem sich die Chancen des Miners ausrichten, Coins produzieren zu dürfen. Bei Bitcoin und Co. besteht der Rechenaufwand aus ansonsten relativ sinnlosen Berechnungen. Curecoin, Banano etc. nutzen stattdessen Folding@home als Maßstab und vereinen damit mMn das beste aus zwei Welten.

Der Wert der Währung entsteht dadurch, dass Leute bereit sind, damit zu handeln.  Anders ist es beim Euro und anderem Fiatgeld auch nicht.


----------



## nonamez78 (2. Mai 2019)

Hm, das Problem ist hier dann aber die Art der "verpuffenden" Leistung.
Bei Bitcoin etc. wird eben nicht wie allgemein behauptet die Leistung "verbrannt", es wird effektiv an einem bestehenden Problem gearbeitet. Das Ergebnis ist aber ähnlich bescheiden klein wie bei Gold, welches man mit riesigem Aufwand aus dem Boden holt.
Jeder Block wird durch diese getätigte Arbeit eines Miners bestätigt, alle Mitstreiter haben ihre Arbeit quasi verpuffen lassen, was erstmal sehr abschreckend wirkt, aber letztlich einem Goldrausch ähnlich an der großen Menge an "suchenden" Minern liegt (daher muss die Difficulty bei steigender Hashrate immer angepasst werden).
Auf Gold bezogen findet eben auch das im Bergbau statt, wo nur sehr geringe Mengen an wenigen Stellen zu finden sind, eine größere Menge Suchende also nicht immer auch deutlich mehr Gold bedeutet, bzw. der Ressourcen Aufwand quasi explodiert und man schnell nicht mehr kostendeckend fährt.

Es wäre einmal sehr interessant, wie das bei Banano gelöst ist. Wofür dient die Rechenpower, bzw. welcher effektive Nutzung wird erbracht (von den erbrachten Leistungen für F@H abgesehen, welche ich hier nicht als unnütz verstanden wissen möchte).


----------



## binär-11110110111 (2. Mai 2019)

Hab nochmal recherchiert, ADATA SSD's werden (wohl wegen dem isolierenden Kunststoffgehäuse) recht warm. Mein Spitzenwert lag unter Vollast bei +57 Grad und das trotz Lüftung. Andere User berichten von 60 bis 70 Grad. Ist das vom Hersteller so gewollt ?

Und viel wichtiger: WENN meine SSD defekt sein sollte, ich hab noch Garantie ! Was meint Ihr ???

Nachtrag: Das schreibt der Hersteller: Betriebstemperatur 0°C bis  +70°C, Lagertemperatur -40°C bis +85°C.


----------



## picar81_4711 (2. Mai 2019)

Ich würde die SSD mal komplett Formatieren. Ich hatte mal eine, die wurde unter Linux nie erkannt. Egal ob ich die Parttabelle neu schrieb oder sie schnell Formatierte/Partition neu anlegte. Die Lösung? Ich habe sie mit Partmagic komplett mit Nullen überschrieben, danach die Partitionen angelegt, seit dem läuft die wie eine 1 mit *
Wenn es dann nicht geht...Garantiefall.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (2. Mai 2019)

So etwas in der Art hab ich mir schon gedacht und in weiser Voraussicht alle aktuellen Programme und Treiber geladen und ein finales Backup erstellt. Bin dann ab morgen ca. 24-48h off.


----------



## brooker (3. Mai 2019)

... kurzes Feedback zum meinem Bandbreitenproblem. Eine süße Applesoftware meiner Tochter hatte einiges überschrieben. Ein kleines Programm TCP Optimizer hab ich gerade laufen lassen, neustart und da sind die 50Mbit wieder im Singlemodus!

Danke nochmals für die Unterstützung


----------



## binär-11110110111 (4. Mai 2019)

So, da bin ich wieder - alles neu macht der Mai. Bisher läuft alles stabil und ohne Auffälligkeiten. Dank eines zusätzlichen Lüfters 2cm über der SSD konnte ich die Temp unter Vollast von +57 auf +49 Grad senken. Die erste WU wurde bereits erfolgreich geknetet; für den Feinschliff warte ich aber noch 2-3 Tage.


----------



## Ramonx56 (9. Mai 2019)

Moin Moin.

Melde mich heute auch mal wieder.
Habe gerade zufällig einen uralten Artikel zum Thema Storage@Home gelesen. 
Dachte das könnte euch vielleicht auch interessieren. 

Finde die Idee dahinter nämlich klasse. Hätte hier noch 20 TB hier rumfliegen. 
Vielleicht sollte man die Leute von Stanford nochmal darauf aufmerksam machen.
Storage@Home könnte demnächst bestimmt auch im dezentralen Burstcoin Netzwerk umgesetzt werden, wenn man der Roadmap des Projekts glauben schenken darf.
Persönlich finde ich, dass Burstcoin ziemlich stark unterbewertet wird. Das Projekt hat in meinen Augen großes Potenzial

"PoC3 Protocol
Taking over a custodian role in globally distributed redundant storage by allowing to store important information in plot files."
Roadmap – Burstcoin
Man darf gespannt bleiben was die Zukunft so bringt.

Storage@home - FAH-Addict
Storage@home - FAH-Addict

Eine dezentrale Virtualisierung von WU Work Server / WU Collection Server wäre bestimmt auch irgendwie machbar.
Fällt einer aus, könnten die anderen dann übernehmen.


----------



## picar81_4711 (9. Mai 2019)

Aber ob es so sinnvoll ist, die haben ihre eigenen Monsterserver und möchten lieber Rechenleistung gespendet bekommen...


----------



## binär-11110110111 (10. Mai 2019)

Mal ne (kosmetische) Frage in die Runde: Ich verwende ein Asus M5A97 R2.0 (last UEFI Version 2603) mit ner GTX 1060 im ersten x16 Slot zum Falten und ne GTX 750Ti im zweiten x4 Slot für den Monitor, damit die primäre GPU beim Falten nicht einbricht. Nun ist das aber so, daß der Bootvorgang schwarz bleibt und erst bei der Win7 Anmeldung an geht. Im UEFI hab ich leider keinen Eintrag gefunden, wie man das ggf. umstellen kann.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Mai 2019)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Mal ne (kosmetische) Frage in die Runde: Ich verwende ein Asus M5A97 R2.0 (last UEFI Version 2603) mit ner GTX 1060 im ersten x16 Slot zum Falten und ne GTX 750Ti im zweiten x4 Slot für den Monitor, damit die primäre GPU beim Falten nicht einbricht. Nun ist das aber so, daß der Bootvorgang schwarz bleibt und erst bei der Win7 Anmeldung an geht. Im UEFI hab ich leider keinen Eintrag gefunden, wie man das ggf. umstellen kann.


Für dieses Problem hab ich zwar keine Lösung, aber ich kenne es auch von meinem Asus Crosshair IV Formula 		> wenn zwei oder drei GPUs verbaut sind wird zum Anzeigen des Bootvorganges konsequent GPU 1 benutzt.


----------



## picar81_4711 (10. Mai 2019)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Für dieses Problem hab ich zwar keine Lösung, aber ich kenne es auch von meinem Asus Crosshair IV Formula 		> wenn zwei oder drei GPUs verbaut sind wird zum Anzeigen des Bootvorganges konsequent GPU 1 benutzt.



Kann ich auch bestätigen


----------



## Ramonx56 (11. Mai 2019)

Musst du mal schauen ob du die Option vielleicht doch noch im Bios finden kannst.
Primary PCIE Video Adapter
Primary VGA Adapter oder so etwas in der Art.

Selbst viele OEM Boards bieten solche Optionen.
Wäre wirklich schade wenn dein Board diese Einstellungsmöglichkeit nicht bietet.
Gibt es vielleicht ein BIOS Update, das diese Option hinzufügt?


----------



## binär-11110110111 (11. Mai 2019)

Ich hab mein UEFI komplett durch, leider nix dabei.


----------



## picar81_4711 (12. Mai 2019)

Ich hatte dann auch das Problem, dass die 1.Grafikkarte dann bei den Anschlüssen sehr wählerisch war. Hatte einen Monitor(DVI) und einen Beamer(VGA) drann stecken. Ständig wurde der Beamer für den Bootvorgang herangezogen. Ich musste den Beamer aber auf VGA belassen.(Nvidia 3D)


----------



## Ramonx56 (14. Mai 2019)

Na ihr gebt ja ordentlich Gas.
Habe mal in die Statistiken von EOC geschaut und musste dann erstmal schlucken 
Ramonx56 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

Da habe ich mich entschieden mal wieder einen der beiden Folder an zu schmeißen.
Habe gerade zwei Mofas veräußert. 
Daher stehen mir jetzt erstmal wieder finanzielle Mittel zur Verfügung.

Werde voraussichtlich Ende Juni meine Ausbildung abschließen. 
Dann geht einer der Folder vielleicht wieder in den 24/7 Betrieb.


----------



## nonamez78 (14. Mai 2019)

Dich hatte ich die Tage noch vor der Stoßstange (da war ich Platz 21 und Du Platz 20) und dachte "der könnte jetzt ruhig mal Gas geben, sonst rase ich einfach ohne Widerstand an ihm vorbei" . Der Überholvorgang ist nun mittlerweile abgeschlossen, aber dennoch schön, dass du wieder Gas gibst .


----------



## Ramonx56 (15. Mai 2019)

Habe gerade meine Abschlussarbeit fertiggestellt, während mein Rechner fleißig am folden war.
Der soll sich ja schließlich auch nicht langweilen.
Hatte HWiNFO64 am laufen. Naja... die CPU ist mal wieder instabil und will wohl + 10mv mehr Spannung.
Kann Sie gerne bekommen.

Denke der 3570K hat sich nicht wirklich darüber gefreut, dass er in den Sommermonaten 24/7 mit 90°C werkeln durfte.
Zum Glück führten die WHEA Errors nicht zum Absturz des Systems. 
Das hätte dann zu einer korrupten Abschlussarbeit führen können 
Zum Glück habe ich die Arbeit aber auch alle 2h auf meinen NAS abgelegt. Heute um 12 Uhr ist Abgabe 
Werde ich mir heute Abend mal vor nehmen mit der Spannungserhöhung.


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Mai 2019)

Ramonx56 schrieb:


> Habe gerade meine Abschlussarbeit fertiggestellt, während mein Rechner fleißig am folden war....
> 
> Zum Glück habe ich die Arbeit aber auch alle 2h auf meinen NAS abgelegt*. Heute um 12 Uhr ist Abgabe *



Das kommt gut - ich weiss das
Also Glückwunsch zu einer tollen Abschlussarbeit


----------



## picar81_4711 (15. Mai 2019)

Unsere Verfolger: www.banano.cc - Team Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

Ihre Motivation bricht schon stark ein....


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. Mai 2019)

Ich glaube eher, das hat was mit den stark veränderten Kursen bestimmer Cryptos zu tun, der BTC ist in dne letzten 8-10 Wochen von 5000$ auf etwa 8000$ geklettert. Das verschiebt die Thematik "Lohnende Nutzung der Rechenleistung" einfach stark.


----------



## Stefan84 (24. Mai 2019)

Heute musste ich schmerzlich erfahren wofür wir das ganze hier eigentlich machen... 
Meine Mutter bekam gestern die Diagnose: Brustkrebs, bösartig... 

Und daher wurmt es mich umso mehr dass ich nicht mehr wirklich dazu beitragen kann.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. Mai 2019)

Oha, dann mal alle Daumen gedrückt, dass es trotzdem heilbar ist


----------



## picar81_4711 (24. Mai 2019)

Stefan84 schrieb:


> Heute musste ich schmerzlich erfahren wofür wir das ganze hier eigentlich machen...
> Meine Mutter bekam gestern die Diagnose: Brustkrebs, bösartig...
> 
> Und daher wurmt es mich umso mehr dass ich nicht mehr wirklich dazu beitragen kann.



Das tut mir Leid Ich wünsche Dir und Deiner Mutter viel Kraft!


----------



## micindustries (24. Mai 2019)

Dem schließe ich mich an


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Mai 2019)

Stefan84 schrieb:


> Heute musste ich schmerzlich erfahren wofür wir das ganze hier eigentlich machen...
> Meine Mutter bekam gestern die Diagnose: Brustkrebs, bösartig...
> 
> Und daher wurmt es mich umso mehr dass ich nicht mehr wirklich dazu beitragen kann.



Natürlich auch von mir die besten Wünsche
Und noch ein kleines *Heads-Up* - ich habe viele Brustkrebs-Patientinnen erleben dürfen welche vollständig geheilt wurden


----------



## Stefan84 (25. Mai 2019)

Ich danke euch 
Mal sehen was die nächsten Tage/Wochen herauskommt, ich hoffe ja sehr dass das bei meiner Mam ebenso der Fall sein wird das es heilbar ist...


----------



## country (28. Mai 2019)

Zum Falten werde ich wohl nicht mehr kommen. Muss/ kann man sein Account irgendwo löschen? Nicht nur seitens des PCGH Teams sondern auch seitens des Foldingtools?


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Mai 2019)

Account löschen?? Gute Frage - hatte ich noch nie

Bloss warum löschen - wenn du nicht faltest ist er einfach inaktiv


----------



## country (28. Mai 2019)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Account löschen?? Gute Frage - hatte ich noch nie
> 
> Bloss warum löschen - wenn du nicht faltest ist er einfach inaktiv



Habe mal meine ganzen Login Daten gezählt und kam auf 113 von verschiedenen Webseiten. 
Ein Frühjahrsputz ist nicht verkehrt dachte ich mir.  Bei allem was weg kann lösche ich die Accounts und alles was bleiben soll, bekommt eine neue e-Mail Adresse und Passwort. Bin eben gründlich. Bin jetzt ca. 5 Stunden bei und ca. 25 Einträge sind noch nach. 

Wenn es nicht geht ist ok. Dann bleibt das so.


----------



## brooker (28. Mai 2019)

Stefan84 schrieb:


> Heute musste ich schmerzlich erfahren wofür wir das ganze hier eigentlich machen...
> Meine Mutter bekam gestern die Diagnose: Brustkrebs, bösartig...
> 
> Und daher wurmt es mich umso mehr dass ich nicht mehr wirklich dazu beitragen kann.



Mist! Nun aber Kopf hoch und Attacke - nicht ergeben, sondern mit Schwung und Zuversicht in die Behandlung begeben! Sag das auch deiner Mum ganz deutlich. Sie muss nun powern! *DieDaumendrück*


----------



## Ramonx56 (28. Mai 2019)

Mal eine andere Frage.
Donation – Folding@home

Gibt es eine unkomplizierte Methode den Kollegen von FAH eine Spende zukommen zu lassen?
Hat sich erledigt. Habs gefunden.
Aber scheint recht umständlich zu sein.
Wash U | Make a Gift


----------



## brooker (3. Juni 2019)

... hey, wake up ... so ganz nebenbei hat das beste Team der Welt sich Platz neun gekrallt. Und PCGH hat es mit einem schönen Beitrag auf der Main kommentiert: Folding @ Home: PCGH-Team erobert Platz 9 in der Weltrangliste

Also ran, liken und Post hinterlassen, damit wir mit dem Thema lange "heiß" bleiben.

Danke


----------



## HisN (4. Juni 2019)

Was ist das eigentlich für ein Bitcoin-Mining-Team das da 500.000.000 Punkte am Tag stemmt? 
Schalten die da mal kurz zwischen Geld und Alzheimer hin und her?


----------



## JayTea (4. Juni 2019)

Die hatten wir neulich schon als Thema:  *click1*  *click2*

Bin mit dem PT der GTX 1080 noch mal etwas runter und habe es nun auf 50% gestellt. Ansonsten wirds Wasser >32° C und das mag ich nicht. Der 360er Radiator bekommt seine Luft nunmal aus dem Gehäuseinneren.

###
Nachtrag_1: Win10, Versionsupdate auf 1903 wird grade installiert. Bin gespannt, ob der Grafikkartentreiber anschließend noch fürs Falten funktioniert oder ob der wieder neu installiert werden muss. Aber das sehe ich die Tage nach dem Neustart.
Nachtrag_2: Ich sollte den PC ohnehin mal wieder reinigen...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Juni 2019)

Auch wenn es noch ein paar Tage hin sind:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Da picar81_4711 mir ja mal wieder Konkurenz beim Gratsen machen will, darf er jetzt meine Ferienvertretung übernehmen  > wie jedes Jahr sind wir über Pfingsten am BMW K1600-Treffen.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (6. Juni 2019)

Kurze Info am Rande: Behaltet das mal im Auge Exportbann fuer Seltene Erden?: Chinas Superwaffe zielt auch auf Deutschland - n-tv.de

... und plant den Neukauf der Hardware entsprechend !


----------



## JayTea (6. Juni 2019)

Heute Vormittag den Rechner runtergefahren (Update auf Win10, 1903 war schon installiert und noch der Neustart notwendig) und gesäubert: Grafikkarte raus und draußen alles mal durchgepustet. War alles in allem nicht viel Staub würde ich sagen. Dann den PC wieder in Betrieb genommen und ich hatte erstmal kein Bild via iGPU. Als ich das nach einem Reset geregelt hatte, wurde die GTX 1080 nicht komplett erkannt; kaum Sensordaten in GPU-Z. Aaah, hatte ich die beiden Stromstecker vergessen und die Q-LED des Mainboards zeigten "40". Wieder heruntergefahren und dasselbe Problem mit angesteckten Stromsteckern.  Daraufhin fiel mir auf, dass scheinbar gar kein nvidia-Treiber geladen wurde?! 
Habe dann erstmal den Neustart mit Update auf Version 1903 gemacht und tadaaa, seitdem läuft wieder alles!   Komisch trotzdem?!
Ob die Temperaturen etwas niedriger sind lässt sich schwer sagen, da das Wetter von sich aus kühler ist und ich die Lüfterdrehzahlen leicht nach oben gesetzt habe. Bin wieder auf 60% PT und muss die Tage gucken, ob das dauerhaft möglich ist.
In diesem Sinne  und Gut' Falt!


----------



## Hasestab (6. Juni 2019)

So, hoffe die Unwetter sind bei mir vorbei.  War mir doch bissel zu gefährlich die letzten 2 Tage nach meinem Schaden letztes Jahr!


----------



## picar81_4711 (6. Juni 2019)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Auch wenn es noch ein paar Tage hin sind:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aye aye, sir!
Mache ich gerne!


----------



## mattinator (6. Juni 2019)

Ich habe mal bei den gestrigen ca. 35°C im Wohnzimmer mit dem Folding-PC den CPU-Client (6 Threads auf i7-3770K mit 4400MHz Turbo auf allen Kernen) pausiert (WHEA-Events und spontaner Reboot). Nach Betrachtung der Folding-PPD, des Energie-Verbrauchs, der Lüfter-Lautsärke und der erzeugten Wärme überlege ich, das komplett so zu lassen. Werde das mal über ein paar Tage beobachten.


----------



## HisN (7. Juni 2019)

Im Sommer macht sich dann die Wakü bemerkbar. Hab heute zwar "nur" 34° im Raum gehabt aber das stört nicht weiter.
Allerdings wüsste ich auch nicht ob ich einen Folding-Knecht extra unter Wasser setzen würde.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brooker (7. Juni 2019)

... HisN, mache die Leute hier nicht kirre. Bei 34 Umlufttemperatur kann dein Wasser keine 23 Grad haben oder läuft das vorher durchn Kompressor? 

Ähm, es wäre nicht der Dauerfolder der mit freundlicher Unterstützung von Watercool unter Wasser gesetzt wurde


----------



## HisN (7. Juni 2019)

Hihi, bei 34° Umluft hab ich beim Folden 37° Wasser. Maximal^^
Du musst da in irgend einer Zeile verrutscht sein


----------



## brooker (7. Juni 2019)

HisN schrieb:


> Hihi, bei 34° Umluft hab ich beim Folden 37° Wasser. Maximal^^
> Du musst da in irgend einer Zeile verrutscht sein



... du hast Recht. Sorry.  Rechts aussen sind die MAX- Werte. Dann hast du aber ordentlich Fläche - war das nicht ne Aquaduct oder doch ne Waterccol Mora oder beides. 3 Grad Delta ist schon beachtlich.  ... aber passt zu deinem Setup!


----------



## brooker (8. Juni 2019)

... Sommerzeit, ist Foldingzeit aber auch Die Zeit der Individualität!

Unser Team hat über die Jahre viel KnowHow aufgebaut und deshalb möchte ich hier ganz öffentlich Hilfe bei individueller Einstellung von Foldingsystemen anbieten. Praktisch alles ist realisierbar, ihr müsst nur eure Bedürfnisse äußern. Hier eine kleine Auflistung von machbarem:

- vollautomatisiertes zeitgesteuertes Falten inkl. finishen nach Zeit
- spezielle Sommer-OC Profile für Grafikkarten
- Anpassungen von OC-Profilen nach Temperatur und/oder Zeit
- ....

Also, wenn ihr Herausforderungen habt, dann meldet Euch und der Falter kann dann individuell eingestellt werden und weiter gutes Tun!


----------



## Happy_Hepo (9. Juni 2019)

Gibt es eigentlich Erfanrungswerte, wie hoch der Leistungsverlust ca. bei Virtualisierung+GPU ducrhreichen via ESXi ist?


----------



## picar81_4711 (9. Juni 2019)

Happy_Hepo schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich Erfanrungswerte, wie hoch der Leistungsverlust ca. bei Virtualisierung+GPU ducrhreichen via ESXi ist?



Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es mit dem Falten funktioniert und wenn dann mit viel Verlust. Grafikkarte wird zwar durchgereicht, ist aber nicht für große Leistung ausgelegt wie Games oder dem Falten.


----------



## Ramonx56 (10. Juni 2019)

Probieren geht über studieren. 
Habe leider nur sehr begrenzt Erfahrung mit ESXI.
Kann dir da also nicht wirklich weiterhelfen.


----------



## mattinator (10. Juni 2019)

Habe das vor einiger Zeit schon getestet, mit Passthrough geht das. Große Verluste hatte ich nicht bemerkt. S. https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...-folding-home-thread-ii-3827.html#post8823664


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Juni 2019)

*!! INFO !!  **!! INFO !!  *

Phase 1 von meinem "Gesundschrumpfen" hat begonnen
Die schwächsten Karten werden vom Netz genommen und (zumindest vorläufig) nicht ersetzt
Dies bedeutet, dass ich (wieder zumindest vorläufig) nicht mehr in der Lage sein werde 1/3 bis 1/2 unserer totalen Faltleistung zu erbringen
Die Aufwendungen sind (leider) zu hoch geworden

Natürlich falte ich weiter; der "Einbruch" wird nicht* SO *gewaltig sein - aber eben doch merklich


----------



## picar81_4711 (11. Juni 2019)

Wieviele Phasen wird es geben?


----------



## brooker (11. Juni 2019)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Wieviele Phasen wird es geben?



... wie sehen die anderen aus?


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Juni 2019)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Wieviele Phasen wird es geben?





brooker schrieb:


> ... wie sehen die anderen aus?



Beides noch unklar....
So wenig wie möglich - so viel wie nötig


----------



## binär-11110110111 (13. Juni 2019)

Faltleistung einer Zotac GAMING GeForce GTX 1660 Twin Fan (ohne Ti)



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Im Schnitt sind es je nach WU 520K bis 645K PPD bei einer GPU-Speicherauslastung von bis zu 3GB und einem Verbrauch von 95 bis 110 Watt. Hatte die GPU bei Alternate recht günstig als Outlet erworben.


----------



## brooker (16. Juni 2019)

... gar nicht so verkehrt!


----------



## nonamez78 (16. Juni 2019)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Im Schnitt sind es je nach WU 520K bis 645K PPD bei einer GPU-Speicherauslastung von bis zu 3GB und einem Verbrauch von 95 bis 110 Watt. Hatte die GPU bei Alternate recht günstig als Outlet erworben.



Keine Kritik, eher eine Frage:
Du hast da 100W anliegen und machst 650k PPD. Das erscheint mir recht viel zu sein, wenn ich die 2080er in Relation setze, die bei mir ackern (siehe Screenshot). Da kommen pro Karte ca. 1,2mio PPD raus, aber bei "nur" 122 Watt. 20% mehr Strom bei fast 100% mehr PPD.
Wird das nur durch den bei Dir so hohen Takt verursacht?


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Juni 2019)

nonamez78 schrieb:


> Keine Kritik, eher eine Frage:
> Du hast da 100W anliegen und machst 650k PPD. Das erscheint mir recht viel zu sein, wenn ich die 2080er in Relation setze, die bei mir ackern (siehe Screenshot). Da kommen pro Karte ca. 1,2mio PPD raus, aber bei "nur" 122 Watt. 20% mehr Strom bei fast 100% mehr PPD.
> Wird das nur durch den bei Dir so hohen Takt verursacht?



Was mir da auffällt - der Takt ist mit 1574.5 "recht" tief
Hast du die Karte(n) underclocked/undervolted??


----------



## Hasestab (16. Juni 2019)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Was mir da auffällt - der Takt ist mit 1574.5 "recht" tief
> Hast du die Karte(n) underclocked/undervolted??



Speichertakt!

Gruss


----------



## nonamez78 (16. Juni 2019)

In der Tat habe ich lediglich den Speicher soweit wie mittels Afterburner machbar begrenzt. Die GPU tacktet allerdings nie auf deutlich mehr als 1700 MHz (sieht man schlauerweise auf meinem Screenshot nicht, sorry). Mit aktivem OC (+100 MHz z.B.) kommen dann auch mal 1800 MHz raus, aber die Stromaufnahme geht unproportional nach oben, ebenso steigt die Temperatur pro Karte doch merklich an. Verbaut sind Hybrid Karten von MSI, mit kleinem externen Radiator und 120mm Fan.


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Juni 2019)

Hasestab schrieb:


> Speichertakt!
> 
> Gruss



Möglicherweise sollte ich meine Brille besser putzen


----------



## nonamez78 (17. Juni 2019)

Da mir das Thema Takt doch keine Ruhe gelassen hat, habe ich nun mal ein bisschen rumgespielt. Selbst bei +100 MHz GPU Takt (da kamen dann auch in der Tat mal knapp 2 GHz Takt Spitzen heraus) bleibt der gemessene GPU Verbrauch bei ca. 120 Watt (das hatte ich falsch in Erinnerung).
Aus der Steckdose nimmt der Rechner dann 335-340 Watt, gemessen mit dem passenden Corsair Tool, siehe Screenshot.

Am reinen Takt kann der "hohe" Verbrauch der 1660 dann nicht liegen, da lag ich definitiv falsch.


----------



## Hasestab (17. Juni 2019)

Die Karte ist auch nur 2.0 angebunden. ob das was an der Leistung( PPD)bei der 1660  macht?

Meine 2080ti läuft seid ein paar Tagen beim Falten auf 0.700V  @1500Mhz und 1900Mhz Speicher. 1530 Mhz mag sie nichtmehr.  Bin die Karte mal einwenig am austesten. 0.800V gehen 1720Mhz.

Gruss


----------



## nonamez78 (17. Juni 2019)

Du meinst PCIe 2.0? F@H macht ja keine wirkliche Bus Last, zu dem ist die GPU Last ja vorhanden (wenn der Bus zu langsam sein sollte, sollte auch die GPU Last in den Keller gehen).

Auf dein Screenshots bezogen: du hast den niedrigen Takt "wie" hinbekommen ? Bei meinem Gaming Rechner ist die Info Gold wert, da dort eine 2080Ti verbaut ist. Allerdings nutzt die Maschine (auch durch den 9980XE) dann doch schnell mehr als 500 Watt, was mir dann doch als 24/7 System eine Spur zuviel ist. Da die GraKa aber mit knapp 250 Watt gemessen wird, hatte ich bisher keine Lust da auf Optimierung an CPU etc. zu gehen. Deine 88 Watt sind da schon ein GANZ anderer Level, auch wenn die PPD doch um einiges unter meinen liegt (2,3mio PPD sind laut FAHControl durchaus drin mit der Karte).


----------



## Hasestab (17. Juni 2019)

Ich möchte halt unterschiedliche Profile zur Verfügung haben je nach den Sommerlichen Temperaturen. Und das ist um die Karte kennenzulernen. PState für pState!Ppd sind da fast schon nebensache. 

Zu dem niedrigen Takt:
Nach nem Reset Curve öffnen....mit dem Schieberegler den Takt soweit senken bis die oberen pstates auf dem gewünschten Takt oder darunter sind. Und dann denTakt und V per Curve wie gewünscht anpassen.  So bekommst du bei zb 1500 und 0.700V eine gerade Linie hin.

Gruss

Ich könnte mir vorstellen das die Anbindung ein wenig ausmacht. Kommt auch auf die Hardware an wo dahintersteckt.


----------



## brooker (18. Juni 2019)

... ich sehe, auch der gute Hsestab ist im Sommer angekommen. 
Bei 700mV ist bei mir kein PC mehr möglich. Das lässt die Software bei meinen 1070 und 1080er nicht zu. Ab 800mV kann ich dann richtig Gas geben. Eine 1070 akzeptiert +220MHz zum hinterlegten Stepping.
In der beschriebenen Vorgehensweise dann die besten Kombis ausloten, aus Profil abspeichern und dann per Batch bestimmten Temperaturschwellen zuordnen


----------



## binär-11110110111 (18. Juni 2019)

So, habe die 1660 mal um 200Mhz gesenkt, der Verbrauch pendelt derzeit um 72 Watt herum bei 530K PPD und VDDC 0.8250. Um das auf ne 2080 hochzurechnen: das sind 1,06 Mio PPD bei 144 Watt. Stärkere GPUs sind oftmals effizienter.


----------



## brooker (18. Juni 2019)

... Update an der FoPaSa-Front: Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften


----------



## Hasestab (19. Juni 2019)

Und dann diese Knaller bei 133W rum.


----------



## picar81_4711 (19. Juni 2019)

Ich komme heute von der Arbeit heim und wundere mich dass alle 3 PCs aus sind. Ich habe wieder alles hochgefahren und es läuft wieder. Jetzt sagt mir meine Frau, sie hat im Büro geputzt und da ging der Stromstecker raus....
Wenn nicht alles bombenfest ist, ist es nicht sicher...


----------



## mattinator (20. Juni 2019)

Deine Frau ist wichtiger als das Folding. Ich weiß leider, wovon ich rede.


----------



## brooker (20. Juni 2019)

mattinator schrieb:


> Deine Frau ist wichtiger als das Folding. Ich weiß leider, wovon ich rede.


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Juni 2019)

mattinator schrieb:


> Deine Frau ist wichtiger als das Folding. Ich weiß *****, wovon ich rede.



Absolut richtig - allerdings ohne das ******


----------



## mattinator (20. Juni 2019)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Absolut richtig - allerdings ohne das ******



Das "leider" bezieht sich nicht darauf, ob die Frau wichtiger ist, sondern darauf, dass ich meine Frau durch einen Hirntumor verloren habe. Wollte ich nicht unbedingt "breittreten", aber ich möchte auch keine Missverständnisse erzeugen.


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Juni 2019)

… und ich meine durch einen Magendurchbruch  

Tut mir leid für uns beide …..


----------



## picar81_4711 (20. Juni 2019)

Da hab ich ja eine Lawine losgetreten. Tut mir für Euch beide sehr leid. Und natürlich ist die Frau wichiger wie das Falten.


----------



## mattinator (20. Juni 2019)

@*Bumblebee*
Tut mir auch für Dich leid.
@*picar81_4711*
War ja ich, der das so angeschoben hat. Sry, aber manchmal überkommt es einen ganz spontan.

Ich denke, viele Mitstreiter hier im Team haben den einen oder anderen persönlichen Bezug zu unserem Tun und können das Leid nachempfinden. Wir müssen das Thema hier ja nicht weiter vertiefen.

Lasst uns falten, vielleicht können wir damit anderen helfen und diese schmerzhaften Erfahrungen ersparen.


----------



## Hasestab (24. Juni 2019)

Nabend...
Ab Samstag ist Sommerurlaub und da ich 2 Wochen auf Segeltour bin wird alles mal pausieren in der Zeit.
Wenn ich dann wieder da bin, wird noch die Wakü frisch gemacht und alles entstaubt und dann gehts weiter.
Gruss Hase


----------



## mattinator (24. Juni 2019)

Wünsch Euch einen guten Turn, 2 Wochen wirst Du ja nicht alleine Segeln.


----------



## Hasestab (24. Juni 2019)

Ne ,ich bin mit meinem Bruder unterwegs. 2Mann. Südfrankreich über Barcelona bis Valencia und dann kurz Ibiza . Dann schippern wir gemütlich Zurück.

Gruss


----------



## JayTea (24. Juni 2019)

Grade zufällig beim Checken der Temperaturen gesehen, dass nicht gefaltet wird. Was soll mir der Log-Inhalt sagen? 


Spoiler



21:49:26:WU00:FS01:FahCore 21: 97.20%
21:49:26:WU00:FS01:FahCore 21: Download complete
21:49:26:WU00:FS01:Valid core signature
21:49:26:WARNING:WU00:FS01:FahCore has not changed since last download, aborting core update
21:49:26:WU00:FS01:Starting
21:49:26:WU00:FS01:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/ProgramData/FAHClient/cores/cores.foldingathome.org/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_21.fah/FahCore_21.exe -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 9112 -checkpoint 30 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia -tmax=80 -twait=900
21:49:26:WU00:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 10016
21:49:26:WU00:FS01:Core PID:7332
21:49:26:WU00:FS01:FahCore 0x21 started
21:49:27:WARNING:WU00:FS01:FahCore returned: CORE_OUTDATED (110 = 0x6e)
21:52:43:WU00:FS01ownloading core from http://cores.foldingathome.org/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_21.fah
21:52:43:WU00:FS01:Connecting to cores.foldingathome.org:80
21:52:43:WU00:FS01:FahCore 21: Downloading 3.47MiB
21:52:49:WU00:FS01:FahCore 21: 9.00%
21:52:56:WU00:FS01:FahCore 21: 18.00%
21:53:02:WU00:FS01:FahCore 21: 30.60%
21:53:08:WU00:FS01:FahCore 21: 39.60%
21:53:14:WU00:FS01:FahCore 21: 48.60%
21:53:20:WU00:FS01:FahCore 21: 55.80%
21:53:26:WU00:FS01:FahCore 21: 64.80%
21:53:32:WU00:FS01:FahCore 21: 79.20%
21:53:38:WU00:FS01:FahCore 21: 88.20%
21:53:44:WU00:FS01:FahCore 21: 95.40%
21:53:46:WU00:FS01:FahCore 21: Download complete
21:53:46:WU00:FS01:Valid core signature
21:53:46:WARNING:WU00:FS01:FahCore has not changed since last download, aborting core update
21:53:46:WU00:FS01:Starting
21:53:46:WU00:FS01:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/ProgramData/FAHClient/cores/cores.foldingathome.org/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_21.fah/FahCore_21.exe -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 9112 -checkpoint 30 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia -tmax=80 -twait=900
21:53:46:WU00:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 5860
21:53:46:WU00:FS01:Core PID:1324
21:53:46:WU00:FS01:FahCore 0x21 started
21:53:47:WARNING:WU00:FS01:FahCore returned: CORE_OUTDATED (110 = 0x6e)


Im Advanced Client steht unter "Work Queue" _Update_Core_.
Slot löschen und erneut hinzufügen brachte nichts. Kam wieder das Update im loop. 
Und es gibt sogar Credit/PPD?! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (25. Juni 2019)

The sam here. Core outdated und kein neuer vorhanden. Stanford hat es mal wieder vermasselt.
EDIT:
s. Folding Forum • View topic - Stuck on core updating, es hat sich jedoch noch kein Stanford-Mitarbeiter gemeldet.
Gab es glaube ich schon mal. Die Folding-Cores haben glaub ich nur eine begrenzte Gültigkeit. Wenn es innerhalb dieser kein Update gibt, geht's halt nicht weiter.
EDIT2:
Habe die Work-Verzeichnisse mal gelöscht, die core*.exe umbenannt und den client-type des GPU-Clients auf beta gestellt (Schande über mein Haupt). Jetzt faltet er erstmal wieder. Wenn Stanford eine Lösung hat, werde ich wieder auf advanced umschalten.


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Juni 2019)

Ja, das ist echt sch***ade

- Wenigstens trifft es alle zugleich; also kein "unfaires Foul"
- CPU-Falten ist nicht betroffen
- Gut, dass es gerade jetzt (aka Sahara-Bullenhitze) passiert - eine gute Ausrede die "Heizungen" mal runterzufahren


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Juni 2019)

Gestern war es im Bürozimmer mit 28,5°C noch knapp aushaltbar aber es soll ja noch wärmer werden.

Wenn unser Balkon nicht in der vollen Sonne wäre, könnte ich den kleinen 360er Mora mit relativ wenig Aufwand draussen aufstellen, aber so macht das leider keinen Sinn.


Noch zwei Sachen am Rande:
1. Hab jetzt auch zwei Wochen Urlaub, bin nur drei Tage weg (in der Mopedgruppe gab es einen Streit (zum Glück habe ich nichts damit zu tun) der unsere Urlaubspläne über den Haufen geworfen hat).


2. Mein 1090T fängt wieder an rumzuspinnen, bis jetzt hält es sich noch in Grenzen aber wenn es schlimmer wird werd ich wohl ihn ersetzen.

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## nonamez78 (25. Juni 2019)

Bei mir äussert sich das "Stanford Problem" in massiv gesunkener PPD, aber ohne dass keine WUs zur Verfügung stehen. Alle 4 Rechner (3x 1x1080, 1x 2x2080) machen wenn überhaupt nur noch die hälfte der Punkte. Die sonst mit 2,5mio PPD laufenden 2080er sind aktuell bei 1,2mio PPD zusammen unterwegs.

edit:
ein genauerer Blick auf die Logs bringt doch eine ganze Reihe von "WARNING:WU01:FS01:FahCore has not changed since last download, aborting core update" auf den Schirm. Da gehen also die PPD so runter, weil der Start so lange dauert. "Mist".


----------



## Nono15 (25. Juni 2019)

scheint wieder zu gehen, hab gerade wieder anstarten können


----------



## brooker (25. Juni 2019)

... bezüglich der Wärme habe ich mich gefragt, was ein MORA 420 mit kühlen Wasser versorgt an Kühlleistung bringt. Müsste doch das selbe sein wie er an Wärmeleistung abtransportieren kann. Dann die Frage: was ist preiswerter? Klimagerät mit Strom oder Gartenwasser durch den Radi 

Hasestab hat da technisch bestimmt ne Idee


----------



## JayTea (25. Juni 2019)

brooker schrieb:


> ... bezüglich der Wärme habe ich mich gefragt, was ein MORA 420 mit kühlen Wasser versorgt an Kühlleistung bringt. Müsste doch das selbe sein wie er an Wärmeleistung abtransportieren kann. Dann die Frage: was ist preiswerter? Klimagerät mit Strom oder Gartenwasser durch den Radi


Die Kälteleistung mit dem Grundwasser dürfte nicht allzu hoch sein, oder? Hast du mal gemessen, welche Temperatur das mitsich bringt?



Nono15 schrieb:


> scheint wieder zu gehen, hab gerade wieder anstarten können


Dem kann ich zustimmen. Bin mit PT 50 % auch wieder im Rennen!


----------



## Hasestab (25. Juni 2019)

Also in unseren Lüftungsgeräten sind für Warm und Kaltwassersatz eigendlich immer die gleichen Formate an Radiatoren verbaut. Kaltwassersatz liegt hier aber bei 2°bis 7° am Vorlauf. 

Interresant wäre die Temp deines Gartenwassers und die Strecke bis zum Abnehmer. Ist das Grundwasser( Menge) mit wo sich Umwälz oder Aufgefangenes Regenwasser? Bedenke das alles gut (armaflex) isoliert werden muss, um alle möglichen  Verluste zu vermeiden.

Die Frage zum Preis und Strom ist so eine Sache. 

Ist deine Hütte isoliert? Kühlleistung ,Geräteverbrauch, Anschaffung Betriebsstunden usw.

Klimagerät machste ein Loch in die Aussenwand ,montierst die Anlage lässt sie Befüllen und gut ist.


----------



## brooker (25. Juni 2019)

... das Wasser hat 8 Grad und kommt so ausm Hahn. Ca 2m vom Tauscher entfernt. Die Feage ist ob einmal Durchströmen reicht um die Luft von bspw 35 Grad auf (35+8)/2 abzukühlen. Würde mit 4 180er Lüftern und 800UpM rangehen.

Übrigens, feiner Radi. Könnte ich. Neben einem Stellmotor fürn nen Windrad, gebrauchen


----------



## Hasestab (25. Juni 2019)

Wie wird der Rücklauf gewährleistet. Das ist schon ne andere Hausnummer! 8°?! Wo kommt das her?

Da musst du schon mit Kondensat aufpassen wenn es abkühlt bei Hitze!

 Reichen  wird das ....kommt halt auf das Volumen an. Fragen über Fragen!
Ein Schritt weiter....
Da könnte man mit einem  Wärmetauscher arbeiten und die ganze Hardware versorgen.
Gruss


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (26. Juni 2019)

tippe aus de Grundwasser, wenn das Bergnah ist, ist sowas nicht ungewöhnlich, mein Wasser aus der Grundwasserpumpe hat auch nur etwa 12°C

Aber Kondensatz ist ein Thema, das wird vom Wärmetauscher tropfen, und wenn du ne Wasserkühlung mit deutlich unter Raumtemp nutzt, bist du definitiv auch im PC mit Kondensat konfrontiert, das sollte man lassen, oder sicherstellen, dass die Luftfeuchtigkeit quasi 0 ist, was auch doof ist.

Was aber oft kein Problem ist, die Raumlauft damit deutlich zu küühlen, das entstehende Kondensat kann man ja abfangen und ablaufen lassen, ist ja nicht so, das da gleich m³ Wasser raus kommen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. Juni 2019)

Ich wäre aus Kondensationsgründen auch dafür die Raumluft runterzukühlen und nicht die Rechner direkt.


----------



## Hasestab (26. Juni 2019)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ich wäre aus Kondensationsgründen auch dafür die Raumluft runterzukühlen und nicht die Rechner direkt.



Deswegen meinte ich ja auch Wärmetauscher, dann Arbeitet man mit 2 Kreisläufen.  Der 2te Kreislauf (Hardware) wird dann geregelt. Kühlen bei zb 20° auf zb 15°. 

Zur Raumkühlung mit nem Mora ist die Frage.

Serie WLT - REMKO

Sowas wäre dann gut.

Gruss


----------



## Hasestab (27. Juni 2019)

Jetzt hab ich über Wochen Probleme mit meinem Dsl gehabt.
4 mal mit den Service telefoniert.

 Und eben habe ich den Fehler festgestellt. Nachdem ich eben erfahren habe das die maximale Leitungslänge für VDSL zu lang wäre.

968m wurde mir die letzten 6Wochen in der Fritzbox  angezeigt. 
Teilweise über 200 Fehler in 15 min und es wurde ein Reset von der Vermittlungsstelle eingeleitet. Nurnoch 2,2 M anstatt vorher immer 23-25 MBit.

Ende der Geschichte heute....ich hab alles Entfernt. Bestimmt 14 m Kabel, inklusive dem wo dabei war für die Tae Dose.Cat 6e Dose direkt montiert und gehe so an den Router.
Der zeigt jetzt 30 m weniger an (938m). Hab wieder 24mbit mit 2Std 0 Fehler.

Da haben die Katzen wohl zu viel am Kabel gespielt!

Gruss


----------



## brooker (29. Juni 2019)

... ich hoffe für dich, dass es das war!

Noch zwei Tage Hitze, dann geht's halbwegs normal mit Sommer weiter. Das Kühlen mit dem Radi behalte ich om Hinterkopf. Wenn Zeit ist verfolge ich es weiter.


----------



## brooker (7. Juli 2019)

... man, ist das draußen frisch geworden. Da lohnt es sich direkt den Falter zu starten!


----------



## ProfBoom (8. Juli 2019)

Läuft doch schon längst wieder


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Juli 2019)

Hab auch  in der ganz heissen Zeit durchlaufen lassen > 2X Mora


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Juli 2019)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Hab auch  in der ganz heissen Zeit durchlaufen lassen > 2X Mora



Me 2


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. Juli 2019)

Und wer heizt jetzt die rx5700 zum testen an?


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Juli 2019)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Und wer heizt jetzt die rx5700 zum testen an?



Not me


----------



## Schussmann (9. Juli 2019)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Und wer heizt jetzt die rx5700 zum testen an?



ich persönlich warte auf die Custom´s
Der Chip ist ja ok nur das Ref.-Design ist Fail.
Die 1060 Aorus soll in den Linuxrechner oder zur Chefin wandern und die 1050 TI zur Tochter oder zu Ebay.
Mal sehen was es wird,da ich definitiv in der Leistung steigen werden.  ( Test mal abwarten )


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. Juli 2019)

naja, in nem reinen Faltrechner wäre das aktuelle Design sogar vorteilhafter


----------



## Schussmann (10. Juli 2019)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> naja, in nem reinen Faltrechner wäre das aktuelle Design sogar vorteilhafter



nun meine 1060 kostete 08.17 329,- und wenn ich jetzt vergleiche das die RTX 2070 und die RX 5700 XT in der Leistung gleichauf sind und das Custom der Hersteller für die RX ( hoffe ) um die 450,- Kosten wird glaube ich macht das Upgrade
nen großen Sprung nach vorn. Desweiteren haben ja die Treiber ( wie immer eigentlich ) auch Zeit zum Reifen / besser werden ).

Vergleichsgedanke ( lt. PerformanceTabelle) : 

meine GTX 1060 im Schnitt 380000 PPD
              GTX 1070  immer so um die 690000 PPD
und die angegebene  RTX 2070 so um die 1 Mille PPD             

dann sollte die RX ja so bei der RTX 2070 liegen.   > Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt     

PS: da ich AMD Fan bin egal wenn paar wenige Watt mehr und etwas weniger Leistung als NV.


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Juli 2019)

Schussmann schrieb:


> PS: da ich AMD Fan bin egal wenn paar wenige Watt mehr und etwas weniger Leistung als NV.



Siehst du - das ist das verrückte hier...
Hier *DARF* man *AMD* (oder *NV*)-Fan sein ohne gleich gebashed zu werden
Natürlich werde ich (als Moderator) reagieren wenn es ausufert
Mit anderen Worten - ich werde gar nichts machen (müssen) weil wir uns hier respektieren und die Sache (also das Falten) im Vordergrund steht


----------



## Schussmann (10. Juli 2019)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Siehst du - das ist das verrückte hier...
> Hier *DARF* man *AMD* (oder *NV*)-Fan sein ohne gleich gebashed zu werden
> Natürlich werde ich (als Moderator) reagieren wenn es ausufert
> Mit anderen Worten - ich werde gar nichts machen (müssen) weil wir uns hier respektieren und die Sache (also das Falten) im Vordergrund steht



ja desderwegen gefällt es mir hier ja so
hier kannste laut deine Meinung raushauen ohne angemacht zu werden und du kannst ( zumindest in diesem Punkt ) Faul auf der Haut liegen


----------



## nonamez78 (10. Juli 2019)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Und wer heizt jetzt die rx5700 zum testen an?



Nach der Radeon VII bin ich ja eindeutig "nicht schlauer geworden" (das Watt/PPD Verhältnis gefiel mir nicht so recht, daher faltetet sie nun bei Neocoretexxx ), also wurde vorhin die 5700xt als 50th anniversary edition bestellt. Ob und wie die zum galten kommt (aktuell bin ich noch 4 Tage auf Malle) wir man sehen. Aber Werte kommen in jedem Fall bestimmt recht zeitnah rein.


----------



## brooker (17. Juli 2019)

... interessanter Beitrag zu PCI Gen 4: https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Main...d=31&cx_testVariant=ctrl&cx_artPos=1#cxrecs_s


----------



## nonamez78 (19. Juli 2019)

Die 5700 XT kam gestern, eben flux installiert. System ist frisch, letzte Treiber drauf. Leider tut sich da noch recht wenig:


```
06:43:43:Enabled folding slot 00: READY gpu:0:Navi 10 [Radeon RX 5700 XT]
06:43:43:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 65.254.110.245:8080
06:43:45:WARNING:Denied 2:127.0.0.1 access to URI: /ping?_=1563518625388&callback=jQuery19008222558164558909_1563518625387
06:43:47:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '65.254.110.245:8080': No WUs available for this configuration
06:43:47:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 18.218.241.186:80
06:44:08:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '18.218.241.186:80': Failed to connect to 18.218.241.186:80: Ein Verbindungsversuch ist fehlgeschlagen, da die Gegenstelle nach einer bestimmten Zeitspanne nicht richtig reagiert hat, oder die hergestellte Verbindung war fehlerhaft, da der verbundene Host nicht reagiert hat.
06:44:08:ERROR:WU00:FS00:Exception: Could not get an assignment
06:44:08:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 65.254.110.245:8080
06:44:09:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '65.254.110.245:8080': No WUs available for this configuration
06:44:09:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 18.218.241.186:80
06:44:30:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '18.218.241.186:80': Failed to connect to 18.218.241.186:80: Ein Verbindungsversuch ist fehlgeschlagen, da die Gegenstelle nach einer bestimmten Zeitspanne nicht richtig reagiert hat, oder die hergestellte Verbindung war fehlerhaft, da der verbundene Host nicht reagiert hat.
06:44:30:ERROR:WU00:FS00:Exception: Could not get an assignment
06:45:09:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 65.254.110.245:8080
06:45:09:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '65.254.110.245:8080': No WUs available for this configuration
06:45:09:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 18.218.241.186:80
06:45:30:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '18.218.241.186:80': Failed to connect to 18.218.241.186:80: Ein Verbindungsversuch ist fehlgeschlagen, da die Gegenstelle nach einer bestimmten Zeitspanne nicht richtig reagiert hat, oder die hergestellte Verbindung war fehlerhaft, da der verbundene Host nicht reagiert hat.
06:45:30:ERROR:WU00:FS00:Exception: Could not get an assignment
```

CPU Folding hingegen funktioniert einwandfrei.

Wirklich aussagekräftig sind wohl diese Zeile hier:

```
06:52:38:Enabled folding slot 01: READY gpu:0:Navi 10 [Radeon RX 5700 XT]
06:52:39:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 65.254.110.245:8080
06:52:40:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '65.254.110.245:8080': No WUs available for this configuration
```

Die IP ist zu erreichen, der Server meldet sich im Browser auch als F@H Server, an einem Verbindungsproblem liegt es also nicht. Gibt es an anderer Stelle Berichte, dass die Karte überhaupt schon nutzbar ist?


----------



## Bumblebee (19. Juli 2019)

Hab bisher keine (neuen) Berichte gesehen

Das "*No WUs available for this configuration*" hatte ich gestern aber mit *N_Nidia*-Karten auch


----------



## picar81_4711 (19. Juli 2019)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Hab bisher keine (neuen) Berichte gesehen
> 
> Das "*No WUs available for this configuration*" hatte ich gestern aber mit *N_Nidia*-Karten auch



Ja, hatte ich auch vor ein paar Tagen...legte sich aber nach einer Stunde von selber wieder....


----------



## brooker (19. Juli 2019)

nonamez78 schrieb:


> Die 5700 XT ... Gibt es an anderer Stelle Berichte, dass die Karte überhaupt schon nutzbar ist?



Ist den in der GPU.txt schon was aufgeführt? Wenn nein, müsste im Forum eine neue Datei gezogen werden. 
Oder/Und Bumble könnte mal Mr. Pande anschreiben und fragen wann sie soweit sind ...


----------



## binär-11110110111 (19. Juli 2019)

brooker schrieb:


> Ist den in der GPU.txt schon was aufgeführt? Wenn nein, müsste im Forum eine neue Datei gezogen werden.
> Oder/Und Bumble könnte mal Mr. Pande anschreiben und fragen wann sie soweit sind ...


 
Schaut aktuell schlecht aus: Folding Forum • View topic - Radeon 5700 XT usupported due to driver issues [19.7.1]


----------



## nonamez78 (19. Juli 2019)

Für den Moment stelle ich auch mal die Bemühungen ein. Zustand ist immernoch:


```
20:00:46:  <!-- User Information -->
20:00:46:  <passkey v='********************************'/>
20:00:46:  <team v='70335'/>
20:00:46:  <user v='nonamez78'/>
20:00:46:
20:00:46:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
20:00:46:  <slot id='1' type='GPU'/>
20:00:46:</config>
20:00:46:Trying to access database...
20:00:46:Successfully acquired database lock
20:00:46:Enabled folding slot 01: READY gpu:0:Navi 10 [Radeon RX 5700 XT]
20:00:47:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 65.254.110.245:8080
20:00:48:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '65.254.110.245:8080': No WUs available for this configuration
20:00:48:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 128.252.203.2:80
20:00:49:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '128.252.203.2:80': No WUs available for this configuration
20:00:49:ERROR:WU00:FS01:Exception: Could not get an assignment
20:00:49:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 65.254.110.245:8080
20:00:50:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '65.254.110.245:8080': No WUs available for this configuration
20:00:50:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 128.252.203.2:80
20:00:51:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '128.252.203.2:80': No WUs available for this configuration
20:00:51:ERROR:WU00:FS01:Exception: Could not get an assignment
```


----------



## brooker (21. Juli 2019)

Frage ans Team: ich wollte einige 1080er gegen 2080er super austauschen. Damals habe ich 505€ für die 1080er bezahlt. Die Super Kosten nun 750€. Bspw. Zotac Gaming GeForce RTX 2080 Super bei Amazon.
Macht der Wechsel aus Eurer Sicht Sinn? Ich finde den Aufpreis doch schon recht happig. 650€ wären für mich ok. Wie seht ihr das?
Aso, ich möchte bei meinen Einkäufen bei Amazon bleiben.


----------



## picar81_4711 (21. Juli 2019)

brooker schrieb:


> Frage ans Team: ich wollte einige 1080er gegen 2080er super austauschen. Damals habe ich 505€ für die 1080er bezahlt. Die Super Kosten nun 750€. Bspw. Zotac Gaming GeForce RTX 2080 Super bei Amazon.
> Macht der Wechsel aus Eurer Sicht Sinn? Ich finde den Aufpreis doch schon recht happig. 650€ wären für mich ok. Wie seht ihr das?
> Aso, ich möchte bei meinen Einkäufen bei Amazon bleiben.


Kurz und knapp:
Ich finde es zu teuer für die (Mehr-)Leistung, die sie bringen.


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Juli 2019)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Kurz und knapp:
> Ich finde es zu teuer für die (Mehr-)Leistung, die sie bringen.



Sehe ich auch so


----------



## brooker (22. Juli 2019)

... also schauen, dass ich an nun völlig uninteressant gewordene rtx 2080 zum guten Preis komme


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. Juli 2019)

Oder rtx20070 super?
Oder ist die zu schwach?


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Juli 2019)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Oder rtx20070 super?
> Oder ist die zu schwach?



Zu *SCHWACH*?? - Die macht etwa 25 Mio PPD pro Tag.... 
Ach, du meinst die 2070 Super... 
Die ist an sich eigentlich nicht übel; weil nun alles auf* SUPER *"spinnt" kriegst du - so vermute ich - bei einer "alten" 2080er mehr für's Geld


----------



## brooker (22. Juli 2019)

... rtx 2080 Gigabyte mit 3 Fans 686€ bei Amazon.

Rtx 2070 super Msi 2 Fan 559

Das jetzt die Frage und wieder keine Zeit. Ich würde zur MSi tendieren. Was meint ihr?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Juli 2019)

MSI 2070S wäre meine Wahl bei den zwei GPUs

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Juli 2019)

Aktuell ist es die MSI
Die 2080er "bringt" zwar ca. 8 - 10% mehr Leistung aber bei den Preisen rechnet sich das nicht


----------



## brooker (22. Juli 2019)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Aktuell ist es die MSI
> Die 2080er "bringt" zwar ca. 8 - 10% mehr Leistung aber bei den Preisen rechnet sich das nicht



... wenn man den Geschwindigkeitsbonus nicht mit rechnet 

Ich bestelle: https://www.amazon.de/GEFORCE-RTX-2...tx+2070+super&qid=1563796974&s=gateway&sr=8-4

Hier nochmal eine kurze Übersicht zur Leistung:

2080 Super vs 2080 Ti, 2070 Super, 1080
Nvidia-Grafikkarten im FinalFantasy XV-Benchmark
GTX 1080 	– 40,4 %
GTX 2070 Super 	– 13,3 %
GTX 1080 Ti 	– 9,6 %
GTX 2080 	– 6,8 %
Titan xp 	– 2,1 %
Gtx 2080 Super 	100 %
Titan V 	+ 2 %
GTX 2080 Ti 	+ 14 %


----------



## binär-11110110111 (24. Juli 2019)

So Leude, kleine Zwangspause. 3 Tage fast 40 Grad hier am Niederrhein sind für eine Dachwohnung bekanntlich zu viel, da zählt jedes Grad für meine (auch biologische) Hardware. Steig wieder ein, sobald es die Temp's zulassen. Bis denne ...


----------



## picar81_4711 (24. Juli 2019)

Ja, momentan ist es echt extrem....EXTREME....


----------



## nonamez78 (24. Juli 2019)

Mein Haupt Falter steht in einem Kellerraum, der noch bei 25 Grad ist (die Nachbarräume sind so bei 22-23 grad, da geht also noch was). Die anderen 3 GTX1080 sind in Rechenzentren, also ausserhalb meines Aufgabenbereiches . Die 4,5mio PPD werden also auch hoffentlich im Sommer weiter anliegen können .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Juli 2019)

Keine Ahnung wie warm es heute Nachmitag war, aber aktuell sind es 29°C im Büro.


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Juli 2019)

Hier sind es gerade 34°


----------



## DomeBMX90 (25. Juli 2019)

Im Büro 26° und zu Hause bis zu 31°


----------



## tomas2 (25. Juli 2019)

Hallo liebe Faltfreunde,

Nach jahrelanger Abstinenz widme ich mich auch wieder mal etwas dem Falten. 

Da ich zuhause aber momentan nicht heizen möchte, habe ich mir auf Azure ein VM Scaleset mit einem FahClient Ubuntu Image aufgebaut mit 5 Instanzen mit je 4 CPU cores.

Ich weiss PPD mässig wird da nicht viel rumkommen. Aber es interessiert mich trotzdem wie das laufen wird.

Hat von euch jemand Erfahrung mit Folding@Home in der Cloud?


----------



## mattinator (25. Juli 2019)

tomas2 schrieb:


> mit 5 Instanzen mit je 4 CPU cores.



Ich glaube, eine Instanz mit 20 cores bringt mehr (durch den QRB). Wichtig ist, dass Du nicht das Kleingedruckte des Providers mißachtest.


----------



## LordRevan (26. Juli 2019)

nonamez78 schrieb:


> Die 5700 XT kam gestern, eben flux installiert. System ist frisch, letzte Treiber drauf. Leider tut sich da noch recht wenig:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Besserung mit Treiber 19.7.3?


----------



## brooker (27. Juli 2019)

Für die Besitzer der RX 5700 XT: https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Rade...uning-durch-Modding-und-Undervolting-1295647/


----------



## nonamez78 (28. Juli 2019)

LordRevan schrieb:


> Besserung mit Treiber 19.7.3?



Welche Version vorgestern in meinem Test lief, kann ich nicht sagen. Das Online Update fand einen Treiber, ich installierte ihn, das Ergebnis ist identisch mit vorher (also keine Besserung). Bis Einschliesslich Freitag bin ich ausser Haus, ab Freitag Abend sind aber weitere Tests machbar.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (31. Juli 2019)

Jetzt hat die Hitze meine Statistik so dermaßen ruiniert, daß ich als Inaktiv (grau) geführt werde,  das geht ja mal gar nicht.  Bin also wieder dabei, wenn auch (noch) gedrosselt ...


----------



## binär-11110110111 (31. Juli 2019)

Unbedingt zugreifen, es loht sich ! Ich spreche da aus Lesererfahrung ! 

https://www.pcgameshardware.de/PC-G...ws/So-funktioniert-Ihr-Computer-2019-1295645/


----------



## Bumblebee (3. August 2019)

Schaut euch *DEN* mal an


----------



## brooker (3. August 2019)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Schaut euch *DEN* mal an



240 WUs in drei Stunden mit über 110tp pro WU. Hmm. Bin gespannt, wie lange ...


----------



## brooker (4. August 2019)

... aufgepasst: Der Aufruf für "Gamer folden gegen die Vergesslichkeit" 2019 ist online: https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...heimer-tages-ab-21-09-2019-a.html#post9965162

Bitte voten, Teilnahme bestätigen und weiterverteilen.

PS: PCGH ist wieder mit an Board und sucht gerade einen Partner für ein Gewinnspiel  


PPS: wer in der Signatur auf die Aktion hinweisen möchte, hier die Daten:

*Klick mich >>-    Mach mit!    "Gamer folden gegen die Vergesslichkeit" - ab 21.09.2019* *
Klick mich >>- ... das PCGH-Folding Team sucht Hardware für neue Dauerfalter*​


----------



## brooker (4. August 2019)

... bitte nicht wundern, ich habe zum neuen Falter vom "Voodoman" wegen der Übersichtlichkeit einen seperaten Fred aufgemacht und alle betreffenden Beiträge verschoben. Bitte dort mit dem Thema weitermachen: voodoman`s neuer Falter

Danke


----------



## Bumblebee (7. August 2019)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Schaut euch *DEN* mal an



Und PENG UND TSCHÜSS


----------



## DrDave (7. August 2019)

Kann man die CPU Zuweisung beim Ryzen 3900X beruhigt auf - 1 lassen oder eignet sich eine andere Kernanzahl mehr?


----------



## Bumblebee (7. August 2019)

Nun, "- 1" bedeutet ja, dass das Programm selber entscheidet wie viele (CPU-)Kerne zum falten verwendet werden

Bei 12 bzw. 24 "Kernen" kann da enorm viel schief gehen (Primzahl ja/nein__Ausbremsen der GraKa__ etc)
Wie viele Kerne werden denn nun aktiv genutzt??


----------



## DrDave (7. August 2019)

Wo seh ich das, wieviel Kerne er sich nimmt? Wird das bei jedem Programmstart neu festgelegt oder bleibt er immer bei seiner Auswahl? Beim CPU und GPU falten (980ti) lag die Auslastung bei 92%. Aus dem Bauch heraus würde ich sagen ich geb der CPU 22, dann ist noch genug Reserve für die 980ti? Bei dem alten 3770K waren 2 Kerne für die GPU zumindest ausreichend.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. August 2019)

22 kann auch schon problematisch sein (2x Primzahl 11) > um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen würde ich 20 einstellen.

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bumblebee (7. August 2019)

DrDave schrieb:


> Wo seh ich das, wieviel Kerne er sich nimmt?



In der FAHControl steht unter "Description" cpu: *X* (Kernzahl)
Diese (automatische) Einstellung ändert sich nicht
Und ja, 20 wäre da besser - sofern eben nicht die GPU ausgebremst wird; bei deinem Layout gehe ich da aber eher nicht davon aus


----------



## DrDave (7. August 2019)

Danke euch, konnte es eben prüfen und mit -1 hat er 23 gewählt und das lief letztens für einen knappen Tag problemlos
Habe es jetzt aber wie von euch empfohlen auf 20 gesetzt.


----------



## brooker (7. August 2019)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Und PENG UND TSCHÜSS



Abgebrannt! Oder aufgeflogen? Würde den trotzdem gern zur Aktion ins Team holen!


----------



## picar81_4711 (7. August 2019)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Und PENG UND TSCHÜSS



 "Er ist tot, Jim!"


----------



## brooker (7. August 2019)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> "Er ist tot, Jim!"



Aber schaut mal was er da gefaltet hat. 320Mio am Tag. Womit macht man das? Hat er von jetzt auf gleich das zehnfache von BB in Betrieb genommen?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (7. August 2019)

Vielleicht hattevwer den alten Titan noch etwas im einsatz?


----------



## brooker (7. August 2019)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Vielleicht hattevwer den alten Titan noch etwas im einsatz?



Titan?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (7. August 2019)

Der Supercomputer der srit 1.08 abgeschaltet wurde.


----------



## Bumblebee (8. August 2019)

brooker schrieb:


> Aber schaut mal was er da gefaltet hat. 320Mio am Tag. Womit macht man das? Hat er von jetzt auf gleich das zehnfache von BB in Betrieb genommen?



Sowas geht nur wenn

- *VIELE* mit* ALLEM *auf einen einzigen Account falten
*==>* sehr unwahrscheinlich weil die Kurve am Anfang und am Schluss so steil verläuft
- Ein Supercomputer angeworfen und für einen Testlauf mal so richtig "angeheizt" wird


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. August 2019)

Oder als letzte Ehre der noch mal ran darf.


----------



## alextest (8. August 2019)

18 Rechner oder Server insgesamt:
Folding@home stats report


----------



## brooker (8. August 2019)

alextest schrieb:


> 18 Rechner oder Server insgesamt:
> Folding@home stats report



... stimmt, dass konnte man ja schauen. Wahnsinn. 18 Units und der Output!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. August 2019)

alextest schrieb:


> 18 Rechner oder Server insgesamt:
> Folding@home stats report


18 steht bei aktiven Clients der letzten 50 Tage > in den letzten 7 Tagen waren es "nur" 9 

Allerdings frag ich mich ernsthaft ob das überhaupt möglich ist mit nur 9 aktiven Slots > der Zähler zeigt nicht aktive Systeme sondern aktive Slots an (1 GPU = 1Slot / 1 CPU = 1 Slot). 

Bumblebee hat zum Beispiel 37 aktive Slots sprich jeder Slot generiert im Durchschnitt eine knappe MioPPD.


----------



## nonamez78 (8. August 2019)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Allerdings frag ich mich ernsthaft ob das überhaupt möglich ist mit nur 9 aktiven Slots > der Zähler zeigt nicht aktive Systeme sondern aktive Slots an (1 GPU = 1Slot / 1 CPU = 1 Slot).



Danke für die Erklärung,  das ist mir auch noch nie aufgefallen. Aber meine 3 Kisten mit 1x1080 und der eine mit 2x2080 werden in der Tat als "5" gewertet, nicht als "4" wie ich bis eben erwartet hätte.

Damit sollte es mit den normalen Hilfsmitteln doch absolut unmachbar sein, mit den paar Slots soviel Leistung zu erbringen. Irgendwo muss Leistung addiert werden, sprich z.B. mehrere GPUs müssen als eine gewertet werden. In Clustern gibt es ja Mittel und Wege "Karten" zu virtuellen Geräten zusammen zu fassen, aber dann sollte es sich wirklich um eine Art Supercomputer handeln, mit normaler Hardware/Software ist das nicht realisierbar.


----------



## brooker (8. August 2019)

... das vermute ich auch. Wobei die Leistung selbst dafür schon enorm ist.


----------



## Schussmann (8. August 2019)

was haltet ihr davon

DGX-2

mit solchen Teilen sollte es doch funzen > steht ja das 16 Karten als eine auftreten


----------



## brooker (8. August 2019)

... es müssten GPUs verbaut worden sein die 2,22Mio PPDs machen. 

320Mio PPDs/ 16  je DGX2 / 9 Slots = 2,22


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. August 2019)

Schussmann schrieb:


> was haltet ihr davon
> 
> DGX-2
> 
> mit solchen Teilen sollte es doch funzen > steht ja das 16 Karten als eine auftreten


Zumindest rein rechnerisch würde es grob in die richtige Richtung gehen:
Gemäss einem Beitrag aus 2017 soll eine Tesla V100 rund 1,7 MioPPD generieren was dann auf ~244 MioPPD rausläuft (1,7 * 9 * 16)


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. August 2019)

nonamez78 schrieb:


> Danke für die Erklärung,  das ist mir auch noch nie aufgefallen. Aber meine 3 Kisten mit 1x1080 und der eine mit 2x2080 werden in der Tat als "5" gewertet, nicht als "4" wie ich bis eben erwartet hätte.


Kann ich dir nicht sagen wieso > pausierter CPU-Slot der fälschlichweise als aktiv gezählt wird? 

Bei mir selber stimmt es mit 2.


----------



## brooker (8. August 2019)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Zumindest rein rechnerisch würde es grob in die richtige Richtung gehen:
> Gemäss einem Beitrag aus 2017 soll eine Tesla V100 rund 1,7 MioPPD generieren was dann auf ~244 MioPPD rausläuft (1,7 * 9 * 16)



... ich habe heute eine 2070 super bekommen und die macht gerade Stock 1,47Mio PPDs. Eine 2080 super sollte 1,6Mio packen.


----------



## Bumblebee (9. August 2019)

Ich werde demnächst eine 2060SUPER aktivieren - mal sehen was rumkommt ...


----------



## binär-11110110111 (10. August 2019)

Was ist denn das ??? Eine GPU-WU OHNE Zusatzpunkte ??? Normalerweise steht da 450K bis 650K PPD.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hier mal die LOG:



Spoiler



*********************** Log Started 2019-08-10T08:13:16Z ***********************08:13:16:************************* Folding@home Client *************************
08:13:16:        Website: Folding@home – Fighting disease with a world wide distributed super computer.
08:13:16:      Copyright: (c) 2009-2018 foldingathome.org
08:13:16:         Author: Joseph Coffland <joseph@cauldrondevelopment.com>
08:13:16:           Args: --open-web-control
08:13:16:         Config: C:\Users\anonymous\AppData\Roaming\FAHClient\config.xml
08:13:16:******************************** Build ********************************
08:13:16:        Version: 7.5.1
08:13:16:           Date: May 11 2018
08:13:16:           Time: 13:06:32
08:13:16:     Repository: Git
08:13:16:       Revision: 4705bf53c635f88b8fe85af7675557e15d491ff0
08:13:16:         Branch: master
08:13:16:       Compiler: Visual C++ 2008
08:13:16:        Options: /TP /nologo /EHa /wd4297 /wd4103 /Ox /MT
08:13:16:       Platform: win32 10
08:13:16:           Bits: 32
08:13:16:           Mode: Release
08:13:16:******************************* System ********************************
08:13:16:            CPU: AMD FX-8370E Eight-Core Processor
08:13:16:         CPU ID: AuthenticAMD Family 21 Model 2 Stepping 0
08:13:16:           CPUs: 8
08:13:16:         Memory: 15.90GiB
08:13:16:    Free Memory: 14.27GiB
08:13:16:        Threads: WINDOWS_THREADS
08:13:16:     OS Version: 6.1
08:13:16:    Has Battery: false
08:13:16:     On Battery: false
08:13:16:     UTC Offset: 2
08:13:16:            PID: 6604
08:13:16:            CWD: C:\Users\anonymous\AppData\Roaming\FAHClient
08:13:16:             OS: Windows 7 Professional
08:13:16:        OS Arch: AMD64
08:13:16:           GPUs: 2
08:13:16:          GPU 0: Bus:1 Slot:0 Func:0 NVIDIA:4 GM107 [GeForce GTX 750 Ti] 1306
08:13:16:          GPU 1: Bus:6 Slot:0 Func:0 NVIDIA:7 TU116 [GeForce GTX 1660]
08:13:16:  CUDA Device 0: Platform:0 Device:0 Bus:6 Slot:0 Compute:7.5 Driver:10.1
08:13:16:  CUDA Device 1: Platform:0 Device:1 Bus:1 Slot:0 Compute:5.0 Driver:10.1
08:13:16:OpenCL Device 0: Platform:0 Device:0 Bus:6 Slot:0 Compute:1.2 Driver:425.31
08:13:16:OpenCL Device 1: Platform:0 Device:1 Bus:1 Slot:0 Compute:1.2 Driver:425.31
08:13:16:  Win32 Service: false
08:13:16:***********************************************************************
08:13:16:<config>
08:13:16:  <!-- Network -->
08:13:16:  <proxy v=':8080'/>
08:13:16:
08:13:16:  <!-- User Information -->
08:13:16:  <passkey v='********************************'/>
08:13:16:  <team v='70335'/>
08:13:16:  <user v='HansMartin1975'/>
08:13:16:
08:13:16:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
08:13:16:  <slot id='0' type='GPU'>
08:13:16:    <gpu-index v='1'/>
08:13:16:  </slot>
08:13:16:</config>
08:13:16:Trying to access database...
08:13:16:Successfully acquired database lock
08:13:16:Enabled folding slot 00: READY gpu:1:TU116 [GeForce GTX 1660]
08:13:17:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 65.254.110.245:8080
08:13:18:WU00:FS00:Assigned to work server 155.247.166.220
08:13:18:WU00:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: READY gpu:1:TU116 [GeForce GTX 1660] from 155.247.166.220
08:13:18:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 155.247.166.220:8080
08:13:18:ERROR:WU00:FS00:Exception: Server did not assign work unit
08:13:19:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 65.254.110.245:8080
08:13:19:WU00:FS00:Assigned to work server 155.247.166.220
08:13:19:WU00:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: READY gpu:1:TU116 [GeForce GTX 1660] from 155.247.166.220
08:13:19:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 155.247.166.220:8080
08:13:21:WU00:FS00ownloading 999.17KiB
08:13:23:WU00:FS00ownload complete
08:13:23:WU00:FS00:Received Unit: id:00 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:14178 run:37 clone:0 gen:157 core:0x21 unit:0x000000e30002894c5cae6cfba863e89d
08:13:23:WU00:FS00:Starting
08:13:23:WU00:FS00:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:\Users\anonymous\AppData\Roaming\FAHClient\cores/cores.foldingathome.org/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_21.fah/FahCore_21.exe -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 705 -lifeline 6604 -checkpoint 15 -gpu-vendor nvidia -opencl-platform 0 -opencl-device 0 -cuda-device 0 -gpu 0
08:13:23:WU00:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 3996
08:13:23:WU00:FS00:Core PID:6260
08:13:23:WU00:FS00:FahCore 0x21 started
08:13:24:WU00:FS00:0x21:*********************** Log Started 2019-08-10T08:13:23Z ***********************
08:13:24:WU00:FS00:0x21roject: 14178 (Run 37, Clone 0, Gen 157)
08:13:24:WU00:FS00:0x21:Unit: 0x000000e30002894c5cae6cfba863e89d
08:13:24:WU00:FS00:0x21:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
08:13:24:WU00:FS00:0x21:Machine: 0
08:13:24:WU00:FS00:0x21:Reading tar file core.xml
08:13:24:WU00:FS00:0x21:Reading tar file integrator.xml
08:13:24:WU00:FS00:0x21:Reading tar file state.xml
08:13:24:WU00:FS00:0x21:Reading tar file system.xml
08:13:24:WU00:FS00:0x21igital signatures verified
08:13:24:WU00:FS00:0x21:Folding@home GPU Core21 Folding@home Core
08:13:24:WU00:FS00:0x21:Version 0.0.20
08:13:27:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 0 out of 25000000 steps (0%)
08:13:27:WU00:FS00:0x21:Temperature control disabled. Requirements: single Nvidia GPU, tmax must be < 110 and twait >= 900
08:18:33:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 250000 out of 25000000 steps (1%)
08:23:42:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 500000 out of 25000000 steps (2%)
08:28:51:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 750000 out of 25000000 steps (3%)
08:34:00:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 1000000 out of 25000000 steps (4%)
08:39:08:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 1250000 out of 25000000 steps (5%)
08:44:17:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 1500000 out of 25000000 steps (6%)
08:49:25:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 1750000 out of 25000000 steps (7%)
08:54:33:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 2000000 out of 25000000 steps (8%)
08:59:42:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 2250000 out of 25000000 steps (9%)
09:04:50:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 2500000 out of 25000000 steps (10%)
09:09:59:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 2750000 out of 25000000 steps (11%)
09:15:07:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 3000000 out of 25000000 steps (12%)
09:20:15:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 3250000 out of 25000000 steps (13%)
09:25:24:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 3500000 out of 25000000 steps (14%)
09:30:38:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 3750000 out of 25000000 steps (15%)
09:35:51:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 4000000 out of 25000000 steps (16%)
09:41:03:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 4250000 out of 25000000 steps (17%)


----------



## Bumblebee (10. August 2019)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Was ist denn das ??? Eine GPU-WU OHNE Zusatzpunkte ??? Normalerweise steht da 450K bis 650K PPD.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, irgendetwas ist mit dem QRB "am A****schaffenburger Platz"

Guck mal hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kleiner Trost (für dich) - die "grossen" Karten trifft es unverhältnismässig schlechter


----------



## Schussmann (10. August 2019)

joar diesen Mist habe ich in letzter Zeit öfters

für 8 h falten 29k Punkte

habe eben die WU gelöscht und neu angefangen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. August 2019)

Schussmann schrieb:


> joar diesen Mist habe ich in letzter Zeit öfters
> 
> für 8 h falten 29k Punkte
> 
> habe eben die WU gelöscht und neu angefangen


WU löscht man nicht bloß weil sie wenig Punkte geben > Wir falten alles!

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## brooker (10. August 2019)

... hatte ich gerade auch: 290kppds statt 1,5Mio.


----------



## Schussmann (10. August 2019)

und am schönsten ist es wenn die WU geladen wird

manchmal bis zu 15 min für 60 mb  und das  bei v-dsl


----------



## Hasestab (10. August 2019)

Ich hab mich schon gewundert. 
Habe es zuerst nur auf einem Slot gehabt . Jetzt aber alle.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (10. August 2019)

O.K., Danke für's Feedback. WU wird natürlich gefaltet. Ist jemand von Euch drüben im Forum Folding Forum • Index page  und kann das Problem mal melden ?


----------



## Bumblebee (10. August 2019)

*STOP* (*PPP*)

So wie es (zumindest bei mir) ausschaut ist es ein Problem der Darstellung im Control-Fenster
Eine "29000-Credit" wurde gerade mit +163000 gewertet


----------



## brooker (10. August 2019)

... ist aber wieder spannend! Alles anders als es auf den ersten Blick scheint.

Danke BB. Mir wäre das erst frühestens morgen Abend bei der Auswertung der 2070 super aufgefallen.

Btw: Holdies PPD-Übersicht giert nach neuen Werten!


----------



## picar81_4711 (10. August 2019)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> *STOP* (*PPP*)
> 
> So wie es (zumindest bei mir) ausschaut ist es ein Problem der Darstellung im Control-Fenster
> Eine "29000-Credit" wurde gerade mit +163000 gewertet



Auch HFM.Net hat sich ein Update der Projekte geladen und jetzt *schauts aus* als ob es keine Bonuspunkte mehr gäbe. Die haben ein großes Update gemacht bezüglich der WUs, hat HFM angezeigt.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (10. August 2019)

Da gab es in der Tat eine Umstellung (betrifft auch andere Projekte): Folding Forum • View topic - projects 13819 thru 13827 bonus points

Ich zitiere mal: 

"Die Themenprojekte werden in der Projektdatenbank so angezeigt, dass keine Bonuspunkte hinzugefügt wurden. Ist das richtig oder liegt ein Fehler in der Projektdatenbank vor?

Ich habe es bereits dem Projektbesitzer gemeldet. Wir glauben, dass dies mit dem jüngsten Update des Arbeitsservers auf die neueste Version der Serversoftware zusammenhängt. Wir warten auf eine Antwort des Serversoftware-Entwicklers.

Ich verstehe, dass der erste Schritt zur Behebung dieses Problems abgeschlossen wurde.  Zukünftige zugewiesene WUs erhalten möglicherweise tatsächlich den richtigen Bonus.  Nachträgliche Korrekturen dauern eine Weile."


----------



## binär-11110110111 (10. August 2019)

PS: WU gerade hochgeladen:

16:46:40:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 24750000 out of 25000000 steps (99%)
16:51:53:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 25000000 out of 25000000 steps (100%)
16:51:54:WU00:FS00:0x21:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
16:51:54:WU00:FS00:0x21:Saving result file checkpointState.xml
16:51:55:WU00:FS00:0x21:Saving result file checkpt.crc
16:51:55:WU00:FS00:0x21:Saving result file log.txt
16:51:55:WU00:FS00:0x21:Saving result file positions.xtc
16:51:56:WU00:FS00:0x21:Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
16:51:57:WU00:FS00:FahCore returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
16:51:57:WU00:FS00:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:14178 run:37 clone:0 gen:157 core:0x21 unit:0x000000e30002894c5cae6cfba863e89d
16:51:57:WU00:FS00:Uploading 6.67MiB to 155.247.166.220
16:51:57:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 155.247.166.220:8080
16:52:03:WU00:FS00:Upload 8.43%
16:52:09:WU00:FS00:Upload 17.79%
16:52:15:WU00:FS00:Upload 27.16%
16:52:21:WU00:FS00:Upload 37.46%
16:52:27:WU00:FS00:Upload 46.82%
16:52:33:WU00:FS00:Upload 56.18%
16:52:39:WU00:FS00:Upload 66.48%
16:52:45:WU00:FS00:Upload 76.78%
16:52:51:WU00:FS00:Upload 87.08%
16:52:57:WU00:FS00:Upload 96.45%
16:53:00:WU00:FS00:Upload complete
16:53:00:WU00:FS00:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
16:53:00:WU00:FS00:*Final credit estimate, 144935.00 points (anstatt 38000)* 
16:53:00:WU00:FS00:Cleaning up


----------



## picar81_4711 (12. August 2019)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Auch HFM.Net hat sich ein Update der Projekte geladen und jetzt *schauts aus* als ob es keine Bonuspunkte mehr gäbe. Die haben ein großes Update gemacht bezüglich der WUs, hat HFM angezeigt.



Heute gab es ein Programmupdate von HFM, jetzt werden die PPD richtig angezeigt!
Im Fahcontrol hingegen noch nicht....


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. August 2019)

Es gibt eine neue Version von HFM > 0.9.11.815


----------



## Bumblebee (13. August 2019)

EoC kann wohl gerade nicht (mehr) liefern - herrlitsch das


----------



## ProfBoom (13. August 2019)

Mir ist leider das Netzteil abgeraucht, daher gibt's im Moment von mir keine Punkte.
Wenn ich meinem alten Netzteil die Last doch noch aufbürde, dann nur sporadisch - es ist immerhin dieses Jahr 10 geworden!


----------



## picar81_4711 (13. August 2019)

ProfBoom schrieb:


> Mir ist leider das Netzteil abgeraucht, daher gibt's im Moment von mir keine Punkte.
> Wenn ich meinem alten Netzteil die Last doch noch aufbürde, dann nur sporadisch - es ist immerhin dieses Jahr 10 geworden!



Und ich hab mich schon gewundert, warum so ein PPD-Einbruch im Team zu verzeichnen ist.


----------



## brooker (13. August 2019)

ProfBoom schrieb:


> Mir ist leider das Netzteil abgeraucht, daher gibt's im Moment von mir keine Punkte.
> Wenn ich meinem alten Netzteil die Last doch noch aufbürde, dann nur sporadisch - es ist immerhin dieses Jahr 10 geworden!



1200W seasonic Platin kann morgen versendet werden. Oder was brauchst du? Bei Bedarf bitte PN.


----------



## ProfBoom (14. August 2019)

Danke für das Angebot, aber BeQuiet hat fünf Jahre Garantie und das Netzteil ist erst 1.5 Jahre alt gewesen -> es ist schon zur Post gebracht worden.

Da ich stark undervolte brauche ich <200W, d.h. bei 1200W müsste ich ja noch vier Grafikkarten dazustecken... 
Ich hätte da noch ne Radeon HD5770  - leider keine neue 5700 (wenn die Treiber sie denn mal endlich falten ließen).


----------



## brooker (14. August 2019)

ProfBoom schrieb:


> Danke für das Angebot, aber BeQuiet hat fünf Jahre Garantie und das Netzteil ist erst 1.5 Jahre alt gewesen -> es ist schon zur Post gebracht worden.
> 
> Da ich stark undervolte brauche ich <200W, d.h. bei 1200W müsste ich ja noch vier Grafikkarten dazustecken...
> Ich hätte da noch ne Radeon HD5770  - leider keine neue 5700 (wenn die Treiber sie denn mal endlich falten ließen).



... habe auch 430W oder 500W Netzteile.


----------



## picar81_4711 (15. August 2019)

Stimmen bei Euch die PPD im Fahcontrol? Bei mir noch nicht...


----------



## brooker (15. August 2019)

... negativ!


----------



## Hasestab (15. August 2019)

Ne ,läuft nix rund bei den Punkten!


----------



## Bumblebee (16. August 2019)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Stimmen bei Euch die PPD im Fahcontrol? Bei mir noch nicht...



Aber - die Punkte werden korrekt verbucht 


> Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:*14180* run:10 clone:617 gen:0 core:0x21
> Final credit estimate, *227949.00 *points



*UND* - die Resultate (aka. Forschung) kommen an

Somit ist das Ganze (für mich) "bloss" störend


----------



## mattinator (16. August 2019)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Aber - die Punkte werden korrekt verbucht
> 
> 
> *UND* - die Resultate (aka. Forschung) kommen an
> ...



Habe in meinem Windows 10 mal den aktuellen Folding-Client installiert (7.5.1). Nach anfänglichen Problemen mit der aktuellen Config (gpu-, opencl- und cuda-index) hat er dann auch ordentlich gefaltet. Die Anzeige ist der Punkte jedoch auch falsch (ohne QRB).


----------



## picar81_4711 (16. August 2019)

Egal. EOC und HFM zeigen ja richtige Ergebnisse.


----------



## nonamez78 (18. August 2019)

Schliesse mich mal dem scheinbar allgemeinen "Problem" an, der F@H Controller zeigt seit gefühlt 2 Wochen nur noch Murks an. Aber am Ende des Tages kommen in meinem Fall ca. 4,5mio PPD raus, also alles im Lot.


----------



## Hasestab (18. August 2019)

Habe dieses Hfm eigentlich nie genutzt. Aber in dem Fall recht sinnvoll. Heute mal ausprobiert, nur werden die Team und Userdaten nicht übernommen. 
Wie sieht es mit Rechnern außerhalb vom Netzwerk aus?
Tips erwünscht.

Gruss


----------



## picar81_4711 (18. August 2019)

Benutze HFM nur im Heimnetz, dieser stellt dann seine Daten online, so dass ich von überall sehe, wenn zu Hause mal etwas nicht rund läuft und kann es aber doch nicht ändern....


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. August 2019)

Hasestab schrieb:


> nur werden die Team und Userdaten nicht übernommen.


Die musst du von Hand eingeben dass diese korrekt sind.


----------



## Hasestab (18. August 2019)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Die musst du von Hand eingeben dass diese korrekt sind.



Hab ich versucht unter den Einstellungen wird halt auch nach Neustart nicht übernommen. 
Ich Versuchs nochmal. 
Muss ja auch die Settings neu laden bzw abspeichern


----------



## JayTea (21. August 2019)

Ist jemand aus dem Team dieser Tage in Köln auf der Gamescom?


----------



## Bumblebee (22. August 2019)

Ich (leider) nicht


----------



## jumperm (22. August 2019)

Hab mal eine Frage zum Bonus (Punktesystem)beim Falten. Ich dachte, sobald ich einen passkey habe, dass ich dann immer den Bonus bekomme. Ich falte mich gerade warm und stelle fest, dass ich gar keinen Bonus bekomme. Hab ich einen falschen Benutzer oder Passkey angegeben? Jedenfalls wird bei Extremoverclockers alles richtig aufgeführt.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. August 2019)

@jumperm:
Du musst dein Passkey erst mal freischalten bzw. freifalten > 10 WUs erfolgreich durchfalten und dann bekommst du den Bonus.


----------



## jumperm (22. August 2019)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @jumperm:
> Du musst dein Passkey erst mal freischalten bzw. freifalten > 10 WUs erfolgreich durchfalten und dann bekommst du den Bonus.


Hatte ich ja bereits.


----------



## brooker (22. August 2019)

... ist die PPD-Anzeige noch immer falsch?

Zum Thema: bitte kopiere den PassKey und User aus der Bestätigungsmail per copy&Paste ein. Achte auf Leerzeichen.


----------



## JayTea (22. August 2019)

@jumperm: wenn bei dir im EOC-Profil (dies ist deines?) alles korrekt verrechnet wird, dann liegt's bloß an einem Fehler im Advanced Control-Fenster. Da wird momentan bei einigen Projekten Estimated Credit = Base Credit angezeigt. Also ohne den Bonus, wie du selbst schon richtig schreibst.


----------



## jumperm (22. August 2019)

JayTea schrieb:


> @jumperm: wenn bei dir im EOC-Profil (dies ist deines?) alles korrekt verrechnet wird, dann liegt's bloß an einem Fehler im Advanced Control-Fenster. Da wird momentan bei einigen Projekten Estimated Credit = Base Credit angezeigt. Also ohne den Bonus, wie du selbst schon richtig schreibst.


Ja, bei EOC wird es korrekt mit Bonus angezeigt. Danke für die Klarstellung.


----------



## Nono15 (23. August 2019)

Bei mir ist mir gestern aufgefallen, dass nur Projekte/WU´s mit 14xxx diesen Anzeigefehler in der Berechnung haben, die WU 13xxx, die meine 1070TI heute früh begann, zeigte es richtig an.


----------



## mattinator (23. August 2019)

Der aktuelle NVIDIA-Treiber (436.02) scheint beim Folding ein kleines Plus an Punkten zu bringen (mit GTX 1070).


----------



## Bumblebee (23. August 2019)

mattinator schrieb:


> Der aktuelle NVIDIA-Treiber (436.02) scheint beim Folding ein kleines Plus an Punkten zu bringen (mit GTX 1070).



Kann ich so bestätigen


----------



## picar81_4711 (23. August 2019)

Schade das es beim Linuxtreiber kein Update gibt.


----------



## picar81_4711 (23. August 2019)

Mal Chilli etwas anders trocknen:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...ich weiß, Alufolie im PC kann gefährlich sein.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. August 2019)

das geht aber schon so, die Backplate isoliert das schon.


----------



## Bumblebee (23. August 2019)

KFA-Chilli - mal was anderes


----------



## Hasestab (23. August 2019)

Du brauchst Sli....Ober und Unterhitze inklusive Umluft!


----------



## jumperm (23. August 2019)

Das aktuelle Project: 14180 (Run 10, Clone 139, Gen 47) wird wieder nicht richtig angezeigt. Die müssen echt mal ihr System richtig warten!


----------



## HisN (24. August 2019)

Und es gibt richtig Punkte



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brooker (24. August 2019)

HisN schrieb:


> Und es gibt richtig Punkte
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



... Mensch Alex, du ziehst das ja auf wie nen Dauerfalter


----------



## Hasestab (24. August 2019)

HisN schrieb:


> Und es gibt richtig Punkte
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Warum so viele Bad Units?

Gruss


----------



## JayTea (24. August 2019)

Viele?! 
Ich sehe bloß eine...zweite von oben.


----------



## Hasestab (24. August 2019)

Mir ging es eher um die Bad Units bei HisN.  
Gruss


----------



## brooker (24. August 2019)

Hasestab schrieb:


> Warum so viele Bad Units?
> 
> Gruss



... vermutlich, weil der Takt zu hoch ist!  ... rockstable heißt, wenn Folding ne Woche sauber durchläuft!


----------



## HisN (25. August 2019)

Eventuell weil ich zu viel nebenbei mache.
Ich saß bei den beiden Bad Units am Rechner^^


----------



## brooker (25. August 2019)

HisN schrieb:


> Eventuell weil ich zu viel nebenbei mache.
> Ich saß bei den beiden Bad Units am Rechner^^



... 3D Anwendungen, aber egal. Ich bin davon überzeugt, dass du das in den Griff bekommst!


----------



## TheGermanEngineer (25. August 2019)

@brooker Jetzt wo ich sehe, wo du herkommst, überlege ich echt ob wir uns nicht schon mal über den Weg gelaufen sind


----------



## brooker (25. August 2019)

TheGermanEngineer schrieb:


> @brooker Jetzt wo ich sehe, wo du herkommst, überlege ich echt ob wir uns nicht schon mal über den Weg gelaufen sind



... meinste? Rest per PN bitte.


----------



## stephantime (26. August 2019)

Hallo zusammen.
Ich habe mir mal die letzten 100 Seiten durchgelesen in der Hoffnung auf gute Tipps. 
Ich will mir einen Dauerfalter mit dem vorhandenen i5 2500k und dem P8P67 Board aufbauen. Nun soll das Ganze so effizient wie möglich laufen und ich schwanke zwischen drei Grakas, einer GTX 1060,einer GTX 1070 oder der GTX 1660ti.
Könnt ihr mir sagen welche Effizienz mäßig(Strom-Punkte) die beste Lösung wäre? 
Mein Ziel ist es mit 150 Watt für den kompletten Rechner auszukommen. 
Gruß Stephan


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (26. August 2019)

Also am effektivsten wären wohl die 1660Ti, ist ja die neueste Karte, sehr Energieeffizient.

Aber halt mit 150w gesamt wird das mit zwei trotzdem knapp, das war schon mit 2x 960 sehr schwer. Dazu kommt, das du mit dem Asus Board nicht unbedingt n Sparwunder hast.

Ich würde sagen, mit zwei a Karten 150w ist so nicht ganz drin.

Nichtsdestotrotz, ich würde wohl auch wegen der Kosten eher auf zwei gebrauchte 1070 gehen.


----------



## stephantime (26. August 2019)

Ich will ja nur eine Karte haben.


----------



## brooker (26. August 2019)

... 1070 mit Afterburner den Sweetpoint mit maximalen OC ausloten. Den 2500k auf 4GHz, für ideale Versorgung der GPU, mit angepasster Spannung bringen. Dann für möglichst niedrige Temperaturen sorgen. Ne SSD verwenden und im BS alles deaktivieren was Leistung kostet oder auf Ubuntu &Co setzen wenn du damit kannst. Ich denke eine extra Fred "ein neuer Dauerfalter mit 2500k und P8P67 entsteht" sollte das Tjema gezielt voranbringen. Gehäuse  Speicher, Airflow, Aufstellort und mögliche Restriktionen bspw. Lautstärke bitte benennen.

Netzteil ist bei Dauerfalter auch ein Faktor


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (26. August 2019)

Das mit dem Netzteil stimmt auffällig, wenn der Verbrauchspunkt so niedrig liegen soll, könnte das Cooler Master V550 optimal sein, dessen Maximaleffizienz liegt bei etwa 20%

Edit:
Falls Life-Hilfe gesucht ist, ich bin im PCGH Discord zu finden.


----------



## picar81_4711 (27. August 2019)

Ich würde dir eine RTX Karte empfehlen z.B. RTX2060 und die dann mit der Spannung noch weiter runter schrauben. Ich hab meine Gold-Netzteile bei Ebay ersteigert, alle Bequiet 450W, Wirkungsgrad ist immer über 90 Prozent.


----------



## TX112 (28. August 2019)

Hallo zusammen und einen Guten Morgen 

Ich hab da eine Frage ich wollte bei dem "Gamer folden gegen die Vergesslichkeit" mit machen. Nun  wurde mir geraten die Grafikkarte zu Undervolten um für den Tag mehr Leistung zu bekommen. Kann mir da einer einen Tipp geben wie ich das mache und ob ich damit eventuell meine Graka schrotte? . Ich möchte mich an euch richten, da man im Netz ja immer viel Halbwissen findet.

Danke im vorraus


----------



## DOcean (28. August 2019)

undervolten bringt keine Mehrleistung! du "verbrauchst" aber weniger Strom für die gleiche Menge Punkte

was punktemäßig was bringt ist ein OC (Overclocken) deiner Graka, das sorgt aber auch für mehr Stromverbrauch

ich weiß man kann das auch kombienieren um "seinen" Sweetspot zu finden (wieviel Strom/Lautstärke/Temperatur/Punkte will ich)... aber grundsätzlich um mal die Begriffe klar zu stellen...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (28. August 2019)

Jaein, das stimmt so mittlerweile nicht mehr ganz. Bei Vega bringt UV deutlich mehr Leistung, weil die so wie so dauernd ins Powerlimit rennt.
Das kannst du bei ner GTX1070 mit Sicherheit, modellabhängig, auch haben, dann bringt es natürlich schon mal was.
Aber, Hauptgrund sollte der Verbrauch sein.


----------



## brooker (28. August 2019)

... ich glaube, hier vermischen sich Aussagen zu unterschiedlichen Fragestellungen. 

Grundsätzlich: für die Wochenaktion würde der maximale Output generiert werden, wenn die GPU durchgehend mit dem höchstmöglichen Takt, stabil, läuft. Hier können getrost die gamestabil getesteten Profile genutzt werden.

Dauerfaltern ist zu empfehlen das System so einzustellen, dass das bestmögliche Watt/PPD Verhältnis erreicht wird.

Weil die Lastprofile von WUs unterschiedlich ausfallen dauert schon ein paar Tage bevor alles optimal und save eingestellt ist. Die Temperaturschwankungen spielen nämlich auch eine große Rolle. Das würde ich niemanden für die Aktion zumuten.


----------



## TX112 (28. August 2019)

Danke &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## foldinghomealone (28. August 2019)

Kennt jemand die Auswirkungen oder Änderungen des neuen Core 22? Macht sich da irgendetwas bemerkbar?


----------



## foldinghomealone (28. August 2019)

DOcean schrieb:


> undervolten bringt keine Mehrleistung! du "verbrauchst" aber weniger Strom für die gleiche Menge Punkte...





Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Jaein, das stimmt so mittlerweile nicht mehr ganz. Bei Vega bringt UV deutlich mehr Leistung, weil die so wie so dauernd ins Powerlimit rennt...



Ich hätte dazu noch eine Ergänzung bzgl. modernen Nvidia GPUs:
Bei GPU >10/20xx kann ein Undervolting zu mehr Takt führen, da die GPU den Takt (u.A.) über die Temperatur festlegt bzw. bei Überschreiten gewisser Temperaturgrenzen den Takt throttelt. 
Undervoltung reduziert die Temperatur was deshalb zu höheren stabilen Taktraten führen kann.

Ein OC ist ohne UV wg. thermischer und leistungstechnischer Grenzen nicht wirklich sinnvoll.


----------



## nonamez78 (28. August 2019)

DOcean schrieb:


> undervolten bringt keine Mehrleistung! du "verbrauchst" aber weniger Strom für die gleiche Menge Punkte





Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Jaein, das stimmt so mittlerweile nicht mehr ganz. Bei Vega bringt UV deutlich mehr Leistung, weil die so wie so dauernd ins Powerlimit rennt.



Ihr redet beide vom gleichen Ansatz, nur aus unterschiedlicher Sicht . Wenn das Powerlimit nach dem UV in Kombination mit mehr "Leistung" (Berechnung der Punkte) erreicht wird, hast du eben keine Ersparnis mehr. Ist die Stromaufnahme geringer, die Punktemenge aber gleich, ist eben eine Ersparnis bei den Stromkosten das Resultat.
Beides ist aber nur ein Spezialfall des jeweils anderen.


----------



## kampfschaaaf (30. August 2019)

Hai,

hab mehrere Unterbauten, die man mit GraKas spicken kann.
5 Stück bräuchte ich für die Faltwoche. Die eine oder andere Karte bekomme ich vlt so besorgt. Haben wir noch was im Fundus?


----------



## brooker (30. August 2019)

kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Hai,
> 
> hab mehrere Unterbauten, die man mit GraKas spicken kann.
> 5 Stück bräuchte ich für die Faltwoche. Die eine oder andere Karte bekomme ich vlt so besorgt. Haben wir noch was im Fundus?



... derzeit alles unter Strom. Nur 1050ti und 750ti wartet noch.


----------



## c00LsPoT (30. August 2019)

Ich habe vor zwei 1080ti und eine 980 ins Rennen zu schicken. 
...ich hätte so gerne eine 2080ti.  (Aber nicht bei den Preisen).

Hätte noch ein paar 670... Aber die reißen leider mal gar nix.


----------



## brooker (30. August 2019)

c00LsPoT schrieb:


> Hätte noch ein paar 670... Aber die reißen leider mal gar nix.



Ab damit auf Ebay, bevor die gar nichts mehr wert sind


----------



## brooker (30. August 2019)

... update: der offizielle Aufruf zur Aktion und die Details zum Gewinnspiel sind raus: Folding @ Home 2019: Corsair-Faltwoche ab 21. September mit tollen Preisen 

Bitte liken und anmelden nicht verpassen!


----------



## Jeretxxo (31. August 2019)

Sagt mal, wurde da irgendwas umgestellt seit der Faltwoche zum Weltkrebstag? 
Anlässlich der anstehenden Faltwoche hab ich mal wie üblich angefangen ein paar Treiber durchzuprobieren und wieder die Power Settings auszuloten und muss erschreckt feststellen, das die PPD bei meiner GTX1070 gerade einmal sage und schreibe bei max. 150k mit OC (im default bei 130k rum) liegt, im Februar und letzten September, also den letzten beiden Faltwochen lag deren Ertrag im "Powersavemode" mit 1800 Mhz auf dem Kern mit UV und 4400 MHz auf dem Speicher bei rund 550k PPD und ich kann mir nicht erklären was da los. 

Die CPU ist frei da läuft nix anderes gerade drauf, alle Kerne sind frei für's GPU folden und auch im Client als frei für die GPU zugewiesen, bisherige Treiber waren 436.15 und 431.36, System ist das selbe wie zu den letzten drei Faltwochen, da hat sich nichts geändert bis darauf das dass Windows zwischen durch im Sommer mal wieder frisch rauf kam.

Meine Identität und Passkey ist der selbe seit 2015, im Client eingetragen und auch die Bonus Points sind laut deren Seite: Folding@home Bonus Status nach wie vor aktiv.

Was mich jedoch wundert und ich auch grade nicht mehr ganz klar im Gedächtnis habe, wurden die Bonus Punkte nicht auch im Clienten und im Log angezeigt?
Ich bilde mir ein dem war so.
 Bei der letzten WU und der gerade im Auftrag befindlichen steht lediglich der Base Credit drin. 
Beide WU's waren Core 0x21 für Projekt 14179 und 14180, habe ich vielleicht auch einfach richtig miese WU's gezogen oder stimmt da irgendwas anderes nicht? 
Die WU's brauchen gut 6 Stunden und bringen so gut wie keine Punkte, bin grade etwas enttäuscht und verwundert, ich kann mich nicht erinnern das die GTX1070 jemals so wenig PPD geleistet hat.

Edit: 
Ok, nach weiterer Recherche scheint es so zu sein das wohl bereits länger ein Problem besteht mit WU's von bestimmten Servern wo die Bonus Punkte nicht berechnet werden, meine beiden fallen zumindest darunter, ist wohl neuere Software auf den Servern und das Problem bereits längere Zeit bekannt, da hatte ich wohl einfach Pech.

Ganz schlau werd ich daraus aber nicht ob die Bonuspunkte wie üblich wieder rückvergütet werden oder komplett unter den Tisch fallen.

Ziemlich ärgerlich.


----------



## brooker (31. August 2019)

... ja, dass ist sehr nervig. Wir hoffen aber, dass das kurzfristig gefixt wird. BB hat Mr. Pande schon angeschrieben.


----------



## JayTea (31. August 2019)

@Jeretxxo: am Punktesystem hat sich soweit nichts geändert. Lediglich bei einigen Projekten zeigt der Client die Bonuspunkte nicht an. Korrekt gutgeschrieben werden sie dennoch! Nicht schön aber ist leider momentan seit ein paar Wochen so.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (31. August 2019)

Also nur reine Anzeigefehler im Client


----------



## foldinghomealone (31. August 2019)

BB, Brooker, @admins:
Ich wäre dafür, im Forum einen Sticky Post "Information zu aktuellen Problemen" (oder so ähnlich) zu erstellen, in dem nur die aktuellen Probleme angezeigt werden. 
Aktuell z.B. dass die QRB Berechnung bei manchen Projekten im Client falsch angezeigt wird.
Oder wenn die EOC-Stats wieder mal falsch sind, oder wenn es wie bei NV einmal Treiberprobleme gibt. (Edit: Dass die RX 5000 wg. Treiberproblemen nicht falten können ist auch noch ein Beispiel)

Der Post soll nur über grundlegende Probleme informieren, nicht als Diskussionsthread mit jedermanns Beteiligung. 

Also sollten im ersten Post die Infos stehen und dieser eine Post sollte dann bei Statusänderung auch wieder angepasst werden. 
Gibt es aktuell keine Probleme, sollte es ebenfalls erwähnt werden.

Ich denke, es würde es grade in Anbetracht der Faltwoche mit (hoffentlich) vielen Neu/Wiederfaltern einfacher machen, sich zurechtzufinden. Bzw. wenn sie auf Probleme stoßen gleich eine schnelle Übersicht haben und nicht aus Verzweiflung die Flinte ins Korn werfen.


----------



## kampfschaaaf (31. August 2019)

Die erste Gainward GeForce GTX 1070 Phoenix Golden Sample
 ausm Luxx hab ich mir schon an Land gezogen.
Jetzt ist noch Platz für 4 weitere - mal sehen, ob ich die auch noch bekomme!


----------



## binär-11110110111 (1. September 2019)

So, meine GPU läuft auch wieder - Ihr habt mich bestimmt vermißt ? _(ich erwarte ein einstimmiges JA __) _

Die Hitze hat mich wieder zur Auszeit gezwungen. Ich hoffe, daß war's jetzt *endlich* in diesem Jahr !


----------



## brooker (1. September 2019)

... das haben wir in der Tat


----------



## Bumblebee (1. September 2019)

brooker schrieb:


> ... das haben wir in der Tat



 willkommen zurück


----------



## TX112 (2. September 2019)

Eine Frage hab ich, heute hatte ich als maximale Punktzahl 113k vor ner Woche waren das noch 300k, woran kann das liegen ?. Wenn ihr noch was wissen wollt über mein System einfach fragen ^^


----------



## JayTea (2. September 2019)

Du meinst wahrscheinlich nicht die absoluten Punkte sondern die PointsPerDay (PPD)? 
Also die Anzahl an Punkten, die du nach 24 Stunden bekommen würdest, würde dein System durchgehend WorkUnits desselben Projektes berechnen.
Ich denke mal die Schwankung rührt daher, dass zur Zeit manchmal der zu erwartende Bonus mit angezeigt wird (was der Normalfall sein sollte) und manchmal eben nicht. Das ist ein Fehler seitens Stanford, wobei deinem Konto effektiv immer der Bonus gutgeschrieben wird.
Hier kannst du das mit den Punkten genau ausrechnen lassen, falls die Bonuspunkte nicht im Client angezeigt werden.


----------



## kampfschaaaf (2. September 2019)

kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Die erste Gainward GeForce GTX 1070 Phoenix Golden Sample
> ausm Luxx hab ich mir schon an Land gezogen.
> Jetzt ist noch Platz für 4 weitere - mal sehen, ob ich die auch noch bekomme!



Also 3 habe ich jetzt - reicht. Auch für meinen Geldbeutel!
Dann harre ich jetzt mal der Dinge, ...


----------



## TX112 (2. September 2019)

JayTea schrieb:


> Du meinst wahrscheinlich nicht die absoluten Punkte sondern die PointsPerDay (PPD)?
> Also die Anzahl an Punkten, die du nach 24 Stunden bekommen würdest, würde dein System durchgehend WorkUnits desselben Projektes berechnen.
> Ich denke mal die Schwankung rührt daher, dass zur Zeit manchmal der zu erwartende Bonus mit angezeigt wird (was der Normalfall sein sollte) und manchmal eben nicht. Das ist ein Fehler seitens Stanford, wobei deinem Konto effektiv immer der Bonus gutgeschrieben wird.
> Hier kannst du das mit den Punkten genau ausrechnen lassen, falls die Bonuspunkte nicht im Client angezeigt werden.





Danke dir, ich schau mir das gleich ,mal an ^^


----------



## binär-11110110111 (2. September 2019)

Hab gar nicht mitbekommen, daß die Kochsalzlösung eingedampft wurde. Hat zwar zuletzt kaum noch Punkte gebracht, war aber ganz praktisch, um eine OC CPU zu Stressen.



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Nun ja ....


----------



## brooker (2. September 2019)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Hab gar nicht mitbekommen, daß die Kochsalzlösung eingedampft wurde. Hat zwar zuletzt kaum noch Punkte gebracht, war aber ganz praktisch, um eine OC CPU zu Stressen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



... ich finde es auch schade. Wollte eigentlich bei dieser Aktion die OCler mit ner NaCl Challenge locken. Wer braucht am wenigsten Zeit mit einem Kern, zwei, drei usw..


----------



## u78g (2. September 2019)

Habe gehört das es für Linux einen neuen Kernel gibt 5.2 mit diesem soll wohl Navi auch falten können. Kann das Jemand bestätigen?


----------



## binär-11110110111 (3. September 2019)

u78g schrieb:


> Habe gehört das es für Linux einen neuen Kernel gibt 5.2 mit diesem soll wohl Navi auch falten können. Kann das Jemand bestätigen?



In der Nacht auf den 9. oder 16. September wird der *Linux-Kernel 5.3* erwartet. (Erst) diese neue Version bringt (bugfreie?) Unterstützung für die neuen Grafikchips der Radeon RX 5700-Serie - so die Infos...


----------



## brooker (3. September 2019)

... immerhin!


----------



## MineralWasserZ (4. September 2019)

Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag 2019 (21. bis 27. September) - Anmeldung zum Gewinnspiel


Meine Meinung dazu, aber gut wenn man es macht aus überzeugung.
Ich bin eben bei Universal hängen geblieben mit der Gravitationswellen Forschung, Und am Ende sind wir wie in No Mans Sky nur eine Simulation in einer Maschine 


Aber das muss eine extreme Maschine sein, 
wir können schon auf Rechnern, 16bit Rechner in Minecraft bauen alleine durch die Redstone Schaltungen,
wenn die das alles so Physikalisch, Chemisch usw. simulieren kann da wäre doch der Rechner der Unsere Welt simuliert die Person Gottlike von der Rechenpower


----------



## picar81_4711 (5. September 2019)

MineralWasserZ schrieb:


> Muss man aus jeder Wissenschaft/Krankheit ein Gewinnspiel machen um Menschen dazu zu bewegen um zu spenden, wenn auch mit Rechner Leistung bzw. Strom?
> 
> Ich finde Gewinnspiele sind der Falsche Ansatz für solche Projekte, entweder man unterstützt sowas aus überzeugung oder eben nicht,
> ich lass meinen Rechner für Gravitationswellen Forschung nahezu 24/7 laufen und weis das mich das pro Monat 20€ an Strom kostet.
> ...



Letztens bin ich bei einem Marathon mitgelaufen, es war für einen guten Zweck(Sternstunden). Warum läuft man da mit? Nur für den guten Zweck? - Nein. Weil es Spaß macht, weil man zeigen kann, was in einem steckt, weil es Preise gibt, Werbung für die eigene Arbeitsstelle(Team Palliativ)...und weil es für einen guten Zweck ist.
Jeder hat einen anderen Ansporn aber es kommt etwas gutes dabei raus und das ist wichtig!


----------



## kampfschaaaf (5. September 2019)

Die Vegas und die Furys zeigen die ppd richtig an im client. die 1070er nicht. Zufall?


----------



## JayTea (5. September 2019)

Kommt auf das Projekt an, nicht auf die GPU.


----------



## sentinel1 (6. September 2019)

Was haltet Ihr eigentlich von (digitalen) Sachpreisen, also von z.B. 1 x PCGH+ Artikel, 1 x win10pro Lizenz ( 1€ aktuell in der Bucht) bei Erreichen der "Top 20 Producers"  PC Games Hardware - Team Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats  ?

Oder halt Spenden, ich habe hier noch einige Wakü - Teile im Keller die entsorgt werden müssten  .


----------



## mattinator (6. September 2019)

sentinel1 schrieb:


> 1 x win10pro Lizenz ( *1€ aktuell in der Bucht*)



Von solchen "Software-Schnäppchen" würde ich generell die Finger lassen. Ansonsten ist die Idee ganz gut.
Gehört vielleicht hier nicht her, aber ich hätte auch noch eine fast komplette Sammlung PCGH Print inkl. DVD's seit Anfang bis 06/2018 zu verschenken. Hat jemand Bedarf oder 'ne clevere Idee ?


----------



## JayTea (6. September 2019)

sentinel1 schrieb:


> Oder halt Spenden, ich habe hier noch einige Wakü - Teile im Keller die entsorgt werden müssten  .


Damit kannst du dich gut an brooker wenden! 

Ist halt immer nicht so einfach, überhaupt einen Sponsor zu finden! 
Eine Win10-Lizenz brachen auch nur diejenigen, die ein extra Falt-System aufbauen wollen und mit Linux nicht können!?


----------



## DOcean (6. September 2019)

ich bau mir mal eben eine neuen Falter  -> Raspberry Pi 4 PCI Express: It actually works! USB3, SATA… GPUs? | "Domipheus Labs"


----------



## XeroHero (6. September 2019)

Hi, ich möchte mich an der Faltwoche beteiligen und habe mir auf meinem System FAH nach einer Anleitung im ArchLinux Wiki installiert.
meine GPU läuft auch super mit, nur meine CPU  will nicht so recht mitwerkeln... hab keine Idee was ich tun kann. Vielleicht kann mir ja hier wer weiterhelfen.

mein System:
OS: Arch Linux 
Kernel: x86_64 Linux 5.2.11-arch1-1-ARCH
Shell: bash 5.0.9
DE: XFCE4
WM: Xfwm4
CPU: Intel Core i7-4790K @ 8x 4.4GHz [27.8°C]
GPU: GeForce GTX 970
RAM: 15982MiB

Installiert hab ich aus dem AUR foldingathome, fahcontrol und fahviewer

LogFile:


Spoiler



05:42:16:Saving configuration to /opt/fah/config.xml
05:42:16:<config>
05:42:16:  <!-- Network -->
05:42:16:  <proxy v=':8080'/>
05:42:16:
05:42:16:  <!-- Slot Control -->
05:42:16:  <power v='full'/>
05:42:16:
05:42:16:  <!-- User Information -->
05:42:16:  <passkey v='********************************'/>
05:42:16:  <team v='70335'/>
05:42:16:  <user v='x3roh3ro'/>
05:42:16:
05:42:16:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
05:42:16:  <slot id='0' type='CPU'/>
05:42:16:  <slot id='1' type='GPU'/>
05:42:16:</config>
05:42:32:WU00:FS00:Starting
05:42:32:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Changed SMP threads from 6 to 7 this can cause some work units to fail
05:42:32:WARNING:WU00:FS00:AS lowered CPUs from 7 to 6
05:42:32:WU00:FS00:Removing old file '/opt/fah/work/00/logfile_01-20190906-051032.txt'
05:42:32:WU00:FS00:Running FahCore: /opt/fah/FAHCoreWrapper /opt/fah/cores/cores.foldingathome.org/Linux/AMD64/Core_a4.fah/FahCore_a4 -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 705 -lifeline 3246 -checkpoint 15 -np 6
05:42:32:WU00:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 16722
05:42:32:WU00:FS00:Core PID:16726
05:42:32:WU00:FS00:FahCore 0xa4 started
05:42:33:WU00:FS00:0xa4:
05:42:33:WU00:FS00:0xa4:*------------------------------*
05:42:33:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Folding@Home Gromacs GB Core
05:42:33:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Version 2.27 (Dec. 15, 2010)
05:42:33:WU00:FS00:0xa4:
05:42:33:WU00:FS00:0xa4reparing to commence simulation
05:42:33:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Ensuring status. Please wait.
05:42:42:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Looking at optimizations...
05:42:42:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Working with standard loops on this execution.
05:42:42:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Examination of work files indicates 8 consecutive improper terminations of core.
05:42:42:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Expanded 125682 -> 257120 (decompressed 204.5 percent)
05:42:42:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=125682 data_size=257120, decompressed_data_size=257120 diff=0
05:42:42:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Digital signature verified
05:42:42:WU00:FS00:0xa4:
05:42:42:WU00:FS00:0xa4roject: 8699 (Run 0, Clone 204, Gen 13)
05:42:42:WU00:FS00:0xa4:
05:42:42:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Entering M.D.
05:42:48:WU00:FS00:FahCore returned: INTERRUPTED (102 = 0x66)


----------



## DOcean (6. September 2019)

auch wenn dir das nicht hilft... CPU falten ist inzwischen fast völlig nutzlos... bringt wenig Punkte und wirklich was weg Falten schaffst du auch nicht mehr...


----------



## JayTea (6. September 2019)

@DOcean: dann würde ich aber nur AMD GPUs verwenden. 

@XeroHero: Herzlich willkommen! 
Wie viele Threads hast du zum Falten für die CPU eingestellt? Mit Primzahlen (7!?) gibt es Probleme. Auch das Ändern während des aktiven Faltens kann Probleme bereiten ("_Changed SMP threads from 6 to 7 this can cause some work units to fail_").


----------



## brooker (6. September 2019)

DOcean schrieb:


> ich bau mir mal eben eine neuen Falter  -> Raspberry Pi 4 PCI Express: It actually works! USB3, SATA… GPUs? | "Domipheus Labs"



... wie Jay Tea schon schrieb: nur eine AMD Gpu ist dabei zu empfehlen, denn die NVidia benötigt eine starke CPU zum "Vorkauen". Ansonsten ist das eine feine Sache!


----------



## XeroHero (6. September 2019)

JayTea schrieb:


> Wie viele Threads hast du zum Falten für die CPU eingestellt? Mit Primzahlen (7!?) gibt es Probleme. Auch das Ändern während des aktiven Faltens kann Probleme bereiten ("_Changed SMP threads from 6 to 7 this can cause some work units to fail_").



Naja, hab den Client auf Automatik (-1) gelassen, aber auch wenn ich das ganze auf bspw. 5 Threads fest einstelle funzt es nicht. Es scheint aber wirklich irgenwie daran zu liegen, er kommt mit dem Multicore nicht zurecht und schalten immer ein Thread nach dem anderen durch.


----------



## JayTea (6. September 2019)

Stell maximal auf 6; 5 ist ja auch eine Primzahl.. Dann ist ein ganzer CPU-Kern frei für die Unterstützung der Berechnungen des GPU-Slots und du hast keine Primzahl.
Habe ich mit meinem 6700K die beste Erfahrung gemacht. Egal ob mit GTX 960 oder GTX 1080.
Ansonsten ist Falten mit der CPU wirklich nicht mehr en vogue, wie DOcean schon schrieb. Es hat halt eine schlechte PPD pro Watt Bilanz, wobei das natürlich (im Gegensatz zu den Usern/uns Faltern) die Wissenschaft nicht interessiert. Daher hat CPU-folding bestimmt noch seine Daseinsberechtigung, weil es ebenso Ergebnisse liefert.


----------



## picar81_4711 (6. September 2019)

Mal was anderes: Die aktuellen Projekte (14225-1422x) sind ja echt da Hammer für meine DSL2000er Leitung, ca. 90MB Down-und Upload, das sprengt mein DSL. Hab aber bei max-packet-size auf normal eingestellt und das sind eindeutig BIGs. Auch wenn ich die Option advanced rausmache, ändert sich nichts. Normalerweise würde meine RTX2080Ti da 3 Mio. PPD bekommen, aber mit 40 min Upload geht da einiges leider verloren....und wenn 3 Projekte mit 90MB gleichzeitig hochgeladen werden, dann.....


----------



## ProfBoom (6. September 2019)

Ich könnte dir meine 14191er anbieten, die ich die letzten Tage bekomme. 1MiB down, knapp 7MiB up, dafür sehr lange Rechenzeit und PPD am unteren Ende der Fahnenstange.
Eine 142* hatte ich noch nicht. Würde mich mal interessieren, wie die laufen.


----------



## mattinator (7. September 2019)

ProfBoom schrieb:


> Eine 142* hatte ich noch nicht. Würde mich mal interessieren, wie die laufen.


Auf meinem System (i7-3770k + 1070): 141* ca. 700 kppd, 142* um 750 kppd.


----------



## Bumblebee (7. September 2019)

Aktuell läuft gerade eine 14228 (auf einer 2080 Ti)



> 06:17:26:WU02:FS01 Downloading 68.93MiB
> 06:17:32:WU02:FS01 Download 36.72%
> 06:17:37:WU02:FS0 1Download complete






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier die Upload-Daten einer (früheren) 14227




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picar81_4711 (7. September 2019)

Heute bekomme ich mit "advanced" Option keine großen Projekte mehr. Juhu! 
(Ohne advanced komischerweise schon)


----------



## brooker (7. September 2019)

... das *LinusTechTeam *hat mobil gemacht. Wenn wir 4 Wochen dagegenhalten können, haben wir es geschafft! Wir benötigen zur Verteidigung des 9. Platzes im weltweitem Ranking jedoch die Unterstützung der gesamten Community von PCGH! Also ran an die Hardware, Software installieren, Passkey beantragen sowie freifalten und das Folding@home Team von PCGH unterstützen!


----------



## TX112 (8. September 2019)

Ok d.h  dann Rechner 4 Wochen am Stück falten lassen ? ab heute?


----------



## alextest (8. September 2019)

Moin,

die "Faltwoche " bei LTT ist im Oktober, den ganzen Oktober.
Die laufen jetzt nur langsam warm.
Letztes Jahr haben die im Oktober 6,3Mrd. Punke raus gehauen...


----------



## brooker (8. September 2019)

TX112 schrieb:


> Ok d.h  dann Rechner 4 Wochen am Stück falten lassen ? ab heute?



... das wäre super!


----------



## TheNewNow (8. September 2019)

LTT hat anscheinend wirklich nen Faltmonat in Oktober. LTT Official Folding Month 2019!!! - Folding@home, Boinc, and Coin Mining - Linus Tech Tips
Dagegen halten wird schwer werden. Aber mein System läuft jetzt zum falten. 

Ich habe im Moment das Problem, dass die Downloads der WUs sehr langsam sind (meine Internetverbindung sollte nicht schuld sein). Gibt es irgendeinen Trick oder Grund warum es so langsam herunterläd?


----------



## JayTea (8. September 2019)

Liegt wohlmöglich am Stanfordserver.
Bei mir habe ich keinen langsamen Download im Log gefunden. Bloß die >90 Mb dauern halt >120 s.
Sonst hast du aber einen anständigen Downloadspeed? Einfach mal Router neustarten, das schadet eh nie.


----------



## TheNewNow (8. September 2019)

Entweder es war der Router oder der Switch. Aufjedenfall ist die Geschwindigkeit nach Neustart beider wieder in Ordnung. Hatte eben 10 Minuten für 12MB gebraucht...

Jetzt wieder falten ohne lange Down und Uploads.


----------



## foldinghomealone (8. September 2019)

Ich find's zwar schade, dass wir von LTT überholt werden, aber ich finds super, dass es auch noch andere Teams gibt, die alles geben und wirklich die Wissenschaft voran treiben wollen.
Und zumal sie so wie wir keinen Kryptoblasen vorausfalten und die Sache wirklich nur aus selbstloser Eigeninitiative betreiben.


----------



## foldinghomealone (9. September 2019)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> BB, Brooker, @admins:
> Ich wäre dafür, im Forum einen Sticky Post "Information zu aktuellen Problemen" (oder so ähnlich) zu erstellen, in dem nur die aktuellen Probleme angezeigt werden.
> Aktuell z.B. dass die QRB Berechnung bei manchen Projekten im Client falsch angezeigt wird.
> Oder wenn die EOC-Stats wieder mal falsch sind, oder wenn es wie bei NV einmal Treiberprobleme gibt. (Edit: Dass die RX 5000 wg. Treiberproblemen nicht falten können ist auch noch ein Beispiel)
> ...



Ich hab mal hierzu einen neuen Tread eröffnet, um eine schnelle Übersicht über aktuelle Probleme beim Falten zu haben.
--> *Aktuelle Probleme auf einen Blick*


----------



## c00LsPoT (9. September 2019)

So wie diese banano Cryptominer angerast kommen sieht es auf Dauer für die TOP10 echt schlecht aus.  Haben die echt erst im April 2019 angefangen und sind schon fast unter den besten zehn Teams? Aaargh.


----------



## Nono15 (9. September 2019)

brooker schrieb:


> ... das *LinusTechTeam aus den USA *halt mobil gemacht. Erfahrungsgemäß halten die Amerikaner nicht lange durch. Wenn wir 4 Wochen dagegenhalten können, haben wir es geschafft! Wir benötigen zur Verteidigung des 9. Platzes im weltweitem Ranking jedoch die Unterstützung der gesamten Community von PCGH! Also ran an die Hardware, Software installieren, Passkey beantragen sowie freifalten und das Folding@home Team von PCGH unterstützen!



Ich werfe meine PC's an  sobald ich ausm Urlaub zurück bin  
Abernicht nur LTT gibt gas, so ne komische "banane" will uns wohl auch noch im eiltempo einholen. Weiss jemand was über diese Gruppe? Die haben ja auch nen ganz schönen Durchsatz


----------



## Bumblebee (9. September 2019)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ich werde demnächst eine 2060SUPER aktivieren - mal sehen was rumkommt ...



Einen Monat später ….
Ich komm einfach momentan (fast) zu nix 

Also:
Auf dem System (Ryzen7 2700X auf 4300 MHz // 16 Gig DDR4 2132 // alles auf einem B450 Tomahawk mit WIN 10 PRO) -

- habe ich eine 1080Ti mit einer 2060SUPER verglichen - alle beide  mit dem Treiber 431.60 
Sie wurden nicht übertaktet; TEMP- und POWER-Limit wurden aber maximiert

Wie ihr untenstehenden Bilder entnehmen könnt erreicht die 2060S gleich gute/leicht bessere Werte als die 1080Ti
Allerdings basiert diese Aussage natürlich nur auf der WU 14180 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zusätzlich noch eine 13815 welche korrekt QRB und PPD anzeigt


----------



## Hasestab (9. September 2019)

Und was sagt Gpuz zum Verbrauch der beiden Karten?


----------



## Bumblebee (9. September 2019)

... kommt noch ...


----------



## kampfschaaaf (9. September 2019)

Wie ist das möglich, wo die 2060 doch nur ne Mittelklassekarte ist? Haben die so extrem an den Rechenwerken optimiert? Die verbraucht ja sicherlich auch noch die Hälfte, oder?


----------



## JayTea (9. September 2019)

Wenn mir dabei jemand noch einen fullcover-Kühler im Singleslotdesign präsentiert, könnte ich angefixt werden!


----------



## sentinel1 (9. September 2019)

Die RTX 2080 kostet ca. 160€ mehr als die RTX 2060S und macht gut Punkte:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JayTea (9. September 2019)

sentinel1 schrieb:


> Platz 9 der Top 20 Producers ... Alter Falter
> 
> Wo sind denn die ernsthaften Gegner   Die verzocken sich wahrscheinlich.


Die Stromkosten ist der Gegner und zwar der EndBOSS!


----------



## alextest (10. September 2019)

Die lieben Mitbewerber aus Canada lesen hier mit ..
LTT Official Folding Month 2019!!! - Page 51 - Folding@home, Boinc, and Coin Mining - Linus Tech Tips
Grüße nach Canada


----------



## Bumblebee (10. September 2019)

alextest schrieb:


> Die lieben Mitbewerber aus Canada lesen hier mit ..
> LTT Official Folding Month 2019!!! - Page 51 - Folding@home, Boinc, and Coin Mining - Linus Tech Tips
> Grüße nach Canada



Yes, greetings to our *canadian* brothers


----------



## haVoc_inc (10. September 2019)

Hat jemand eine Idee, wie man die Größe der WUs beschränken kann? Kann mich nur noch dunken als diese Startoptionen erinnern
Bin gerade an eine mobile Datenübertragung gebunden und manche WUs sind ca 70 MB groß


----------



## JayTea (10. September 2019)

Probiere das mal:
Klick1
Klick2


----------



## Bumblebee (10. September 2019)

Sieh hier unter 3. Einstellungen Slots

Name: *max-packet-size* 
 Value: small

Weiss nicht ob es (inzwischen) funktioniert - noch nie selber gebraucht


----------



## picar81_4711 (10. September 2019)

Mit "small" bekommt man keine WUs, nicht mehr bzw es sind momentan keine vorhanden. Ich habe dasselbe Problem. Ich musste leider 3 von 6 Grafikkarten pausieren, da mein DSL der Flaschenhals ist und 6xBig aufeinmal da nicht hindurchgeht, leider...


----------



## binär-11110110111 (10. September 2019)

Nono15 schrieb:


> ....so ne komische "banane" will uns wohl auch noch im eiltempo einholen. Weiss jemand was über diese Gruppe? Die haben ja auch nen ganz schönen Durchsatz



www.banano.cc 

PS: Gruß an Team 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## haVoc_inc (10. September 2019)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Sieh hier unter 3. Einstellungen Slots
> 
> Name: *max-packet-size*
> Value: small
> ...



merci dafür, das hatte früher mal funktioniert. ich werde das prüfen!


----------



## picar81_4711 (10. September 2019)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Sieh hier unter 3. Einstellungen Slots
> 
> Name: *max-packet-size*
> Value: small
> ...



Momentan hat es keine Auswirkung, welche max-packet-size eingestellt ist. Ausser auf small bekommt man gar keine WUs.
Ich wechsele momentan mit "client-type" auf "adcanced" bzw mal wieder ohne diese Option. 
Mit advanced bekomme ich *momentan* nur noch BIGs. Ohne dagegen auch manchmal eine kleinere WU, damit sich die restlichen BIG-WUs erfolgreich hochladen können.


----------



## brooker (10. September 2019)

... greetings to canada!


----------



## foldinghomealone (10. September 2019)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Mit "small" bekommt man keine WUs, nicht mehr bzw es sind momentan keine vorhanden. Ich habe dasselbe Problem. Ich musste leider 3 von 6 Grafikkarten pausieren, da mein DSL der Flaschenhals ist und 6xBig aufeinmal da nicht hindurchgeht, leider...



Bei max-packet-size kann man nicht nur small, normal und big, sondern man kann auch direkt die MB-Grenze einstellen (allerdings wird sich da nicht so ganz genau daran gehalten).

Vielleicht könntest auch versuchen, bei den GPUs die nicht mehr falten dürfen, sie auf eine bestimmte Krankheit festzulegen, so dass dort nicht so große WUs ankommen.


----------



## haVoc_inc (11. September 2019)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Momentan hat es keine Auswirkung, welche max-packet-size eingestellt ist. Ausser auf small bekommt man gar keine WUs.
> Ich wechsele momentan mit "client-type" auf "adcanced" bzw mal wieder ohne diese Option.
> Mit advanced bekomme ich *momentan* nur noch BIGs. Ohne dagegen auch manchmal eine kleinere WU, damit sich die restlichen BIG-WUs erfolgreich hochladen können.



hab das jetzt mal getestet.
"client-type" auf "advanced" stellen und gleichzeitig die slots mit "max-packet-size" und "normal" versehen.

die letzten ca. 20 Stunden WUs mit 3 bis 10 MB bekommen.
werde das weiter beobachten und Meldung erstatten.


----------



## JayTea (11. September 2019)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Ich hab mal hierzu einen neuen Tread eröffnet, um eine schnelle Übersicht über aktuelle Probleme beim Falten zu haben.
> --> *Aktuelle Probleme auf einen Blick*



Schreib noch rein, dass ab und an die Punkte auf EOC nicht angezeigt werden aber zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt korrekt nachgereicht werden.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (11. September 2019)

Am 14.01.2020 endet bekanntlich der Support für Win 7 ( mein Host) und spätestens dann und/ oder bei neuer Hardware muß man Umsatteln, entweder auf Linux oder Spy 10. Was haltet ihr von diesem Tool "O&O ShutUp10" und bringt Spy 10 bei neuen GPUs mehr PPD als Win 7 ? Und werden die Tensor-Cores überhaupt von Nicht-Win 10 unterstützt ? Sicher, ich mag auch Linux Mint, aber bis meine TV-Karte halbwegs lief, mußte ich den Terminal ziemlich lange "verprügeln".


----------



## Bumblebee (11. September 2019)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Am 14.01.2020 endet bekanntlich der Support für Win 7 ( mein Host) und spätestens dann und/ oder bei neuer Hardware muß man Umsatteln, entweder auf Linux oder Spy 10. Was haltet ihr von diesem Tool "O&O ShutUp10" und bringt Spy 10 bei neuen GPUs mehr PPD als Win 7 ? Und werden die Tensor-Cores überhaupt von Nicht-Win 10 unterstützt ? Sicher, ich mag auch Linux Mint, aber bis meine TV-Karte halbwegs lief, mußte ich den Terminal ziemlich lange "verprügeln".



Ich mach's so kurz wie möglich
Geplant ist die restlichen (ca. 50% sind schon) PC's im Laufe von diesem Herbst/Winter auf WIN 10 umzustellen.
Dies ist (aka.SPY) bei den meisten ohnehin kein Problem - es sind ja reine 24/7 - Faltrechner.

Bei den anderen halte ich einen restriktiven Umgang mit "phone-home" für mehr als sinnvoll.
Dies kann durchaus mit O&O ShutUp10 erreicht werden - ich kenne es zwar nicht aber die Tests sind positiv.
Ich benutze (neben dem gesunden Menschenverstand) hauptsächlich Win10 SpyStop (aktuell auf 1.3.0)

Zur Unterstützung der Tensor-Cores hier ein Bild einer EVGA-2070




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Allerdings braucht WIN7 dazu DX12 - welches nachgereicht wird/werden soll


----------



## sentinel1 (11. September 2019)

1. Die WIN10 pro Lizenzen für 1€ aus der Bucht sind Original und "echtes" NoSpy gibt es eventuell auf dem Mars. 
2. DSL als Flaschenhals ? ( Wechsel auf Kabel möglich ) - ansonsten sind die F@h - Server ziemlich lahm / meine 200Mdown/50Mup - Leitung ( KD 30€ im Monat ) wird kaum genutzt
3. demnächst werde ich erstmal pausieren


----------



## binär-11110110111 (11. September 2019)

sentinel1 schrieb:


> 1. Die WIN10 pro Lizenzen für 1€ aus der Bucht sind Original...



Das sind in der Regel Volumenlizenzen, welche nur ein Mal funktionieren und von Redmond gerne früher oder später gesperrt werden. Ich werde meinen Key sehr wahrscheinlich (Empfehlung vom 8auer) bei lizengo erwerben. Da weiß ich wenigstens, daß ich eine  dauerhaft gültige Vollversion habe.


----------



## nonamez78 (11. September 2019)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Ich werde meinen Key sehr wahrscheinlich (Empfehlung vom 8auer) bei lizengo erwerben. Da weiß ich wenigstens, daß ich eine  dauerhaft gültige Vollversion habe.



Lies das mal dazu: Verdaechtig billige Lizenzen fuer Windows und MS Office bei Edeka | c't Magazin

Ich hab meine Lizenz vom Gamer auch bei Lizengo gekauft und mich schon geärgert. So "ganz komplett normal" sind die wohl auch nicht.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (11. September 2019)

Nun, immer noch besser als das hier: Windows 10  ... also was den Preis betrifft.

Dann werd' ich das mal in Ruhe angehen, aber frühestens NACH der Falt-Aktion. Derweil läuft ein win10 zu Testzwecken im VMware-Player.


----------



## TheNewNow (11. September 2019)

Gibt es eigentlich einen Performanceunterschied zwischen falten auf Linux und Windows?


----------



## mattinator (11. September 2019)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Nun, immer noch besser als das hier: Windows 10  ... also was den Preis betrifft.



Ca. 100€ für ein OS, welches man dann mind. 3 oder mehr Jahre benutzt, finde ich o.k.



TheNewNow schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich einen Performanceunterschied zwischen falten auf Linux und Windows?



Linux mit optimalen Treibern mit meiner HW (i7-3770k + GTX 1070) ca. 10-15 % mehr PPD.


----------



## picar81_4711 (11. September 2019)

TheNewNow schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich einen Performanceunterschied zwischen falten auf Linux und Windows?


  Ja, der kann je nach Hardware ziemlich groß ausfallen. Meine RTX2080(TI) werden von Zweikernern angetrieben, die bereits vor 8 Jahren auf dem Markt waren. Unter Windows habe ich da gewaltige Leistungseinbußen, aber unter Linux läuft die Grafikkarte auf 97% Auslastung Mit neuerer Hardware dürfte der Unterschied nicht mehr so groß sein. Aber ja, es besteht ein merklicher Unterschied. Bei mir läuft deshalb alles mit Ubuntu


----------



## foldinghomealone (11. September 2019)

mattinator schrieb:


> Ca. 100€ für ein OS, welches man dann mind. 3 oder mehr Jahre benutzt, finde ich o.k.


Ich auch. Zumal es ja kein anderes Windows als Win10 mehr geben soll.

Aber ich denke, dass sie irgendwann auf ein Abomodell umsteigen werden. Wie bei Office 365


----------



## foldinghomealone (11. September 2019)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Ja, der kann je nach Hardware ziemlich groß ausfallen ... Bei mir läuft deshalb alles mit Ubuntu...



Laut FF sollen die Unterschiede bei Core22 geringer ausfallen zwischen Windows und Linux. Und wenn es erstmal einen Core22 direkt für NV gibt, dann geht's ab wie Lutzi.
Aber warten wir mal ab.


----------



## TX112 (12. September 2019)

Juchu also ich schaffe am Tag 7 WU's   würde 10 schaffen wenn ich den Rechner nicht zwischen durch bräuchte xD


----------



## foldinghomealone (12. September 2019)

Zockst du 7h am Tag oder nutzt du die GPU intensiv? 
Falls nicht, kannst ja parallel zur Nutzung einfach weiterfalten...


----------



## binär-11110110111 (12. September 2019)

Langsam nervt es !  Nach  Win7 Update: Der Startmanager konnte das Ladeprogramm für das Betriebssystem nicht finden

Habe die letzte halbe Stunde damit verbracht, meinen (Falt) Host wieder zu starten.


----------



## Bumblebee (12. September 2019)

Habe bisher erst bei 2 Systemen (Win 7 Prof x64) den Monats-Update durchgeführt
Beide - wie bisher immer - problemlos
Werde heute und morgen die restlichen Systeme aktualisieren


----------



## binär-11110110111 (12. September 2019)

Bei mir gibt es Probleme mit der SHA-2-Codesignierung. Alle Windows 7 Updates, welche diese Codesignierung aufweisen, erzeugen einen Boot-Crash, obwohl sich gar nicht installiert werden können. Am Zweit-PC tritt das Problem auch auf. 

Nachtrag: Hab nun das entspr. Update KB4474419 manuell installiert und dann erfolgreich den Rest.  Allerdings wurde ein Eintrag im Uefi Secure Boot Devices geändert, was abermals einen Start verhinderte. Nach manuellem Abschalten dieser Sicherheitsfunktion konnte ich Win 7 wieder starten - Ufffff ! 

Ich hoffe, daß der sha2 Schlüssel nicht richtig implementiert wurde.


----------



## foldinghomealone (12. September 2019)

Schön langsam wird's Zeit, dass ich meinen Rechner warmfalten lasse und stabil hinstelle.

Hoffe, dass uns die Kanadier nicht noch vor unserer Faltwoche überholen.
Freu mich schon....


----------



## binär-11110110111 (12. September 2019)

Overtake in 1,8 Wochen - wird ne knappe Sache, zumal Team LTT nochmal ne Schippe drauf gelegt haben. Nun, Konkurrenz  belebt das Geschäft.


----------



## DOcean (12. September 2019)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Bei mir gibt es Probleme mit der SHA-2-Codesignierung. Alle Windows 7 Updates, welche diese Codesignierung aufweisen, erzeugen einen Boot-Crash, obwohl sich gar nicht installiert werden können. Am Zweit-PC tritt das Problem auch auf.
> 
> Nachtrag: Hab nun das entspr. Update KB4474419 manuell installiert und dann erfolgreich den Rest.  Allerdings wurde ein Eintrag im Uefi Secure Boot Devices geändert, was abermals einen Start verhinderte. Nach manuellem Abschalten dieser Sicherheitsfunktion konnte ich Win 7 wieder starten - Ufffff !
> 
> Ich hoffe, daß der sha2 Schlüssel nicht richtig implementiert wurde.



Windows 7: SHA-2-Klippen am August-Patchday | heise online


----------



## TX112 (12. September 2019)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Zockst du 7h am Tag oder nutzt du die GPU intensiv?
> Falls nicht, kannst ja parallel zur Nutzung einfach weiterfalten...



Ja 7 Stunden kommt hin  aber lasse das nun im Hintergrund mit laufen ^^


----------



## kampfschaaaf (13. September 2019)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Schön langsam wird's Zeit, dass ich meinen Rechner warmfalten lasse und stabil hinstelle.
> 
> Hoffe, dass uns die Kanadier nicht noch vor unserer Faltwoche überholen.
> Freu mich schon....



Deshalb laufen bei mir schon mal die drei 1070GTX länger Probe als nötig...


----------



## SimonSlowfood (13. September 2019)

Ich hab meine 1050 Ti im Homeserver wieder auf 70335 umgestellt  
Zur Faltwoche kann ich meine 1080Ti gern mal Tagsüber anwerfen.

Ab bald™ kommt bei mir auf den Balkon dann noch n ~300Wp Solarmodul dann faltet der Server tagsüber 100% öko und nachhaltig.


----------



## foldinghomealone (13. September 2019)

Hat jemand auch mal die NV Studio Treiber ausprobiert?


----------



## brooker (14. September 2019)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Hat jemand auch mal die NV Studio Treiber ausprobiert?



... bisher nicht. Hatte diese aber auch schon im Auge.


----------



## kampfschaaaf (14. September 2019)

Hab ne 14225 mit ner 1070 durchgekaut - was macht der am Schluß bei 99,99% noch so lange? Der steht da so seit 1h. Die GraKa taktet nicht mehr mit 2GHz - nur noch mit 1,66GHz mit geringem Stromfluß.

EDIT:
ein Neustart bewog den Client zum Fallback zu 66%. Jetzt rechnet er wieder normal.

P.S.:
die FAH Stats lassen sich nicht immer aufrufen. Von LTE ist es kein Problem, mit T-Online und Fritzbox momentan schon.


----------



## kampfschaaaf (14. September 2019)

brooker schrieb:


> ... bisher nicht. Hatte diese aber auch schon im Auge.



läuft bei mir mit einem R4E 4930K und 2x GTX 1070 problemfrei und unauffällig.


----------



## brooker (14. September 2019)

... und was fürn output?


----------



## mattinator (14. September 2019)

brooker schrieb:


> ... und was fürn output?



Glaube nicht, dass die Treiber besser laufen. Früher wurden damit hidden features bei den Quadro-Business-Karten aktiviert, z.B. 3D-CAD-Support (AutoCAD, SolidWorks). Kann sein, dass das heute immer noch so ist, sollte für Folding jedoch nicht relevant sein. Es sei denn, man hat eine Quadro-Karte.


----------



## brooker (14. September 2019)

... klingt einleuchtet. Danke


----------



## nonamez78 (14. September 2019)

-----


----------



## kampfschaaaf (14. September 2019)

brooker schrieb:


> ... und was fürn output?



 Das ist ein Screen


----------



## c00LsPoT (14. September 2019)

So, der PC mit der GTX 980 ist zusammengeklöppelt und läuft gerade seinen Testlauf. Desktop läuft über die iGPU und die 980 kann sich auf das Falten konzentrieren.
Soll momentan 463.000PPD machen.

Der Haupt-PC mit der Zotac 1080 Ti AMP Extreme geht kurz vor dem offiziellen Start der Faltwoche ans Falten. Wann ist der Start nochmal genau? Also in unserer Zeitzone?

Vielen Dank nochmal an meinen Kumpel Rob, der mich leihweise mit einer zweiten Zotac 1080 Ti AMP Extreme versorgt hat. Der Rechner wird in den nächsten Tagen zusammengebaut und geht dann auch an den Start.

Fröhliches Falten wünsche ich Euch!


----------



## Hasestab (14. September 2019)

Hab auch eine 1080ti AMP Extreme.  Die Kühlung ist einfach Top für Luft.

Gruss


----------



## brooker (14. September 2019)

... los geht's mit der Wertung ab 21.09.. Anmeldung fürs Gewinnspiel nicht vergessen! Der gute Gamer weiss, dass er ein warm up braucht  ... lass laufen


----------



## JayTea (15. September 2019)

Ach Mist! Heute fünf Stunden nicht gefaltet, wegen des automatischen Neustarts nach Win10 Updates! 
Dafür nun PT hochgeschraubt.


----------



## kampfschaaaf (15. September 2019)

JayTea schrieb:


> Ach Mist! Heute fünf Stunden nicht gefaltet, wegen des automatischen Neustarts nach Win10 Updates!
> Dafür nun PT hochgeschraubt.



Ja, hat bei mir auch 2 Kisten für 8h unerlaubt angehalten!
Aber PT hoch bei den Vegas? Lieber nicht!
MfG


----------



## TX112 (15. September 2019)

Ich hoffe ich generier die WU's auch für das richtige Team, Letztes mal war ein anderes xD


----------



## JayTea (16. September 2019)

So lange im Hauptfenster bei Identity bzw Team 70335 bzw auch unter Configure (Screenshot) eingetragen ist, ist alles super.


----------



## Bumblebee (16. September 2019)

Hasestab schrieb:


> Und was sagt Gpuz zum Verbrauch der beiden Karten?



So, habe mal ein wenig nachgemessen (und gleich noch etwas "erweitert")

Der Stromverbrauch bzw. Leistungsaufnahme (!! PEAK !!) beträgt:

1080Ti = 190 Watt

2060 = 155 Watt
2060Super = 165 Watt
2060Super = 165 Watt
2070 = 175 Watt
2070Super = fehlt in meiner Sammlung 
2080 = 195 Watt
2080Super = 235 Watt <== mein neuestes "Schätzchen" // locker gut für 1.8+ Mio PPD 
2080 Ti = 280 Watt



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Habe bisher erst bei 2 Systemen (Win 7 Prof x64) den Monats-Update durchgeführt
> Beide - wie bisher immer - problemlos
> Werde heute und morgen die restlichen Systeme aktualisieren



Sämtliche Updates  (Win 7 Ultimate x64) verliefen völlig problemlos


----------



## brooker (16. September 2019)

@BB: 1070er hast du nicht?


----------



## Mr.Knister (16. September 2019)

Um nochmal das Thema Windows 10 aufzugreifen: Windows 10: Dem Kontrollverlust entgegenwirken ⋆ Kuketz IT-Security Blog

Ich halte Kuketz' Einschätzung für sehr fundiert. Am besten sollte man die nötigen Hostnamen und Adressen komplett und permanent blocken - siehe Link für Hinweise zum "wie".

Thema Falten:

Ich bastle daran, eine defekte R9 390 wieder ans laufen zu bekommen, die dann ggf. während der Aktion neben meiner RX 480 schuftet. Nur gerade mag ich noch nicht falten, weil wir Bautrockner im Haus haben (Rohrbruch...) und ich mir den letzten Raum der Ruhe nicht nehmen will


----------



## JayTea (16. September 2019)

Die Leistungsangaben beziehen sich auf das gesamte System mit welcher Hardware bei welchem PowerTarget der Grafikkarte?

@Mr.Knister: Good luck! 
[/Zaunpfahl] Warme Luft kann mehr Feuchtigkeit aufnehmen...   [Zaunpfahl]


----------



## picar81_4711 (16. September 2019)

JayTea schrieb:


> Die Leistungsangaben beziehen sich auf das gesamte System mit welcher Hardware bei welchem PowerTarget der Grafikkarte?
> 
> @Mr.Knister: Good luck!
> [/Zaunpfahl] Warme Luft kann mehr Feuchtigkeit aufnehmen...   [Zaunpfahl]



Ich glaube nur die Grafikkarte, nicht das gesamte System.


----------



## foldinghomealone (16. September 2019)

Hab seit gestern Probleme mit meiner Lüftersteuerung bei meiner 1080 Ti.

Die Lüfterdrehzahl bleibt immer bei ca. 55% obwohl anhand der Lüfterkurve eigentlich 70% anstehen müssten.
Auch wenn man einen konstanten Wert vorgibt, bleibt es konstant auf 55%.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab schon mehrere Treiberversionen ausprobiert und mehrere Versionen von Afterburner. 
Immer schön mit DDU deinstalliert und neu aufgesetzt. 
Bringt nichts.

Hat irgendjemand eine Idee?


----------



## JayTea (16. September 2019)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Ich glaube nur die Grafikkarte, nicht das gesamte System.


Ah okay, ausgerechnet von GPU-Z.
Das PT würde mich dennoch interessieren. Klingt so in Richtung 80%!?

foldinghomealone: scheint schon eine Einstellung im AB zu sein, oder? Auffallen tut mir aber auch kein Fehler bei den screenshots.
Hast du den AB selbst mal deinstalliert und neu draufgemacht?


----------



## foldinghomealone (16. September 2019)

ja, mehrere Male deinstalliert und wieder neu installiert. 
Auch verschiedene AB-Versionen getestet. 

Vorgestern hat's noch funktioniert, gestern auf einmal nicht mehr...


----------



## Hasestab (17. September 2019)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> So, habe mal ein wenig nachgemessen (und gleich noch etwas "erweitert")
> 
> Der Stromverbrauch bzw. Leistungsaufnahme (!! PEAK !!) beträgt:
> 
> ...



Mit den 190 Watt bei der 1080ti komm ich nicht hin. Die gönnt sich gerne mal 240-250Watt bei genau 1000mv 2075Mhz max 55°

Und die 2080ti wird bei mir viel zu warm. Die kommt bei 0,900mv 1870Mhz und +-75° nicht über 220 -230 Watt.

Läuft allerdings jetzt zur Faltwoche nur so, ansonsten bin ich auch etwas sparsamer Unterwegs. 
PT mag ich nicht so. Ich arbeite lieber mit festen Spannungen und verschiedenen Profilen. 

GrussHase


----------



## nonamez78 (17. September 2019)

Das sind komplette System Lasten, die ihr da besprecht, oder? Z.B. die 195 Watt für eine 2080 erreiche ich bei Weitem in meinem aktuellen Falter nicht. Die 280 Watt der 2080ti werde ich mal in der Faltwoche auslesen, da geht mein Gamer dann auch mal mit ans Werk.


----------



## Hauwexis (17. September 2019)

So Leute. Nach meiner Folding Sommerpause werde ich ab Sonntag wieder meine Folding Maschine starten und NonStop laufen lassen. Habe mir für meinen Gaming Rechner eine Asus Arez Strix Vega 56 OC gekauft die gerade geliefert wurde. Da meine GTX 980Ti leider defekt gegangen ist, ist die Vega jetzt mein Ersatz. Somit kann ich die 1070 die ich bislang dem Folding Rechner entnommen habe, wieder in den selbigen zurückstecken. Dann laufen am Sonntag wieder beide 1070er. Bei den Temperaturen die wir hier im Sommer hatten ist Folding ja unmöglich gewesen. Jetzt wird es kühler, da kann es wieder weiter gehen.


----------



## kampfschaaaf (17. September 2019)

Ooh hier wird aber ordentlich angeheizt beim warmup. Mal sehen, ob man nicht noch einen Scheit ins Feuer legen kann!


----------



## brooker (17. September 2019)

... ich hätte da noch eine GTX 1080 die auf einen neuen Einsatzort wartet! Zwei 1070er sind auch noch im Zulauf. Bitte PN ...


----------



## u78g (17. September 2019)

ich würde mal DDU alles entfernen, denn irgendetwas stimmt da nicht. Der VRam läuft viel zu langsam trotz OC. Im AB würde ich noch die update period auf 500 stellen und bei force fsu den Haken setzen.


----------



## JayTea (17. September 2019)

Finishing! 
Treiberupdate von 416.81 auf 436.30
und
Windows-Updates.
Vom neuen Treiber erhoffe ich mir etwas höhere PPD sowie dient es der Vorbereitung für das FoPaSa-Upgrade von GTX 1080 auf RTX 2070 Super nach der Aktionswoche.


----------



## brooker (17. September 2019)

... die 2070S sind sogar schon im Zulauf


----------



## JayTea (17. September 2019)

brooker schrieb:


> ... die 2070S sind sogar schon im Zulauf


Sehr, sehr schön! 

Das Update hat mich eine halbe Stunde gekostet, weil Windoof-Updoof automatisch den ur-ollen 388.XX draufgehauen hat!! 
Der Verlust an Punkten wird durch die etwas höhere Ausbeute des neuen Treibers bestimmt nicht wett gemacht werden...


----------



## foldinghomealone (17. September 2019)

u78g schrieb:


> ich würde mal DDU alles entfernen, denn irgendetwas stimmt da nicht. Der VRam läuft viel zu langsam trotz OC. Im AB würde ich noch die update period auf 500 stellen und bei force fsu den Haken setzen.



Hab ich schon gemacht. Bei Force fsu hüpt der Lüfter auch im Stillstand durch die Gegend. Jetzt wird Windows neu installiert...


----------



## brooker (17. September 2019)

... seit 4 Tage hab ich die wenige freie Zeit nach 22:00 investiert und nun stehen 6 Rechner auf der Bank. Der erste ist bereits stabil. Der zweite läuft bis morgen 18:00. Dann ist der dritte dran ... usw. Morgen dann noch zwei Verteiler und 3 Netzwerkkabel besorgen, denn zwei weitere Rechner sind noch ohne Strom und Netzwerk. Dann kann es losgehen!


----------



## brooker (17. September 2019)

... hat jemand ne vernünftige Freeware Alternative für TeamViewer. Es nervt ständig kommerzielle Nutzung vorgeworfen zu bekommen. Und nach 5 Minuten wird immer getrennt und ein paar Minuten warten.


----------



## Hasestab (17. September 2019)

brooker schrieb:


> ... hat jemand ne vernünftige Freeware Alternative für TeamViewer. Es nervt ständig kommerzielle Nutzung vorgeworfen zu bekommen. Und nach 5 Minuten wird immer getrennt und ein paar Minuten warten.



Du musst nur mal mir denen kommunizieren, dann lassen die dich auch in Ruhe.


----------



## mattinator (17. September 2019)

Schwierig, wenn Du den Rechner / Dein Netzwerk nicht nach außen öffenen willst. Hier eine Alternative: Plaene und Preise – Fernwartungssoftware pcvisit – fuer Supporter und Admins.
Wenn Du eine FRITZ!Box hast, könntest Du darauf VPN aktivieren (VPN auf einer FritzBox einrichten)) und dann z.B. mit UltraVNC oder auch RDP auf den PC zugreifen. Entsprechende Apps für's  Smartphone sollte es auch geben (VNC Viewer for Android – Apps bei Google Play , Microsoft Remote Desktop Beta – Apps bei Google Play). VPN-Client ist Boardmittel von Android (s. VPN-Verbindung zur FRITZ!Box unter Android einrichten | FRITZ!Box 7170 | AVM Deutschland), für Windows beschreibt AVM das hier: https://avm.de/service/vpn/tipps-tr...ritzbox-mit-shrew-soft-vpn-client-einrichten/.
Voraussetzung für VPN zur FRITZ!Box ist allerdings eine öffentliche IPv4-Adresse, was bei den meisten privaten DSL- oder Kabel-Anschlüssen ein unlösbares Problem ist (https://avm.de/service/vpn/tipps-tr...1611_Was-ist-DS-Lite-und-wie-funktioniert-es/, https://www.computerwoche.de/a/ipv6-macht-vpns-probleme,3210854). Eine spezielle Alternative habe ich hier gefunden (https://www.andysblog.de/zugriff-auf-server-oder-eingehendes-vpn-mit-ds-lite-anschluessen), die aber einen Linux-OpenVPN-Server im lokalen Netzwerk sowie einen Root-Server erfordert.


----------



## brooker (17. September 2019)

... schaue ich mir mal an. Danke für den ausführlichen Beitrag!


----------



## Ramonx56 (17. September 2019)

@Brooker
Ein guter Kollege hat mir aber früher mal AnyDesk empfohlen. 
Habe ich zwar noch nie benutzt, aber vielleicht ist das was für dich.

@Team:
Muss bei der Faltwoche dieses mal leider aussetzen. Hat mehrere Gründe ... 
Bei der nächsten Faltwoche bin ich dann aber voraussichtlich wieder mit von der Partie.


----------



## mattinator (17. September 2019)

Hier gibts noch eine Übersicht: TeamViewer-Alternativen 2019: Die besten kostenlose Programme im UEberblick - IONOS.


----------



## brooker (17. September 2019)

... ah, ok. Die Software hab ich schon mal gesehen. Aber ewig her ...

Jeder wie er mag und kann! Alles gut. Du hast dem Team mit den massiven Hardwarespenden bereits enorm geholfen. Danke nochmals dafür!  Team PCGH rockt!


----------



## DOcean (18. September 2019)

bei Teamviewer unbedingt immer die neuste Version und Updates machen (v14 ist gerade aktuell) nehmen wenn man mit der free Variante arbeitet, alle alten Versionen haben einen Sitzungstimer...


----------



## JayTea (18. September 2019)

Ich habe den EIndruck, dass im Client bei allen Projekten wieder die PPD korrekt angezeigt werden?!
Dann kann man das aus dem "Aktuelle Probleme"-Thread rausnehmen.


----------



## nonamez78 (18. September 2019)

JayTea schrieb:


> Ich habe den EIndruck, dass im Client bei allen Projekten wieder die PPD korrekt angezeigt werden?!
> Dann kann man das aus dem "Aktuelle Probleme"-Thread rausnehmen.



Seit gestern ist mir das auch aufgefallen. Wobei die Werte fast zu groß sind. Die seit gestern für die Folding Woche testweise dazugeschaltete 2080ti schiebt konstant über 2.5mio PPD. Da mir aber alte Werte fehlen, sehe ich die Zahlen erstmal kritisch und beobachtet weiter .


----------



## binär-11110110111 (18. September 2019)

JayTea schrieb:


> Ich habe den EIndruck, dass im Client bei allen Projekten wieder die PPD korrekt angezeigt werden?!
> Dann kann man das aus dem "Aktuelle Probleme"-Thread rausnehmen.



Mein Vorschlag: Laß(t) es noch bis zum Start in die Faltwoche drin und ändere es dann in "vermutlich gelöst/erledigt"


----------



## foldinghomealone (18. September 2019)

ok, machen wir so

_________

Ich hab heute früh den aktuellen NV-Treiber wieder runtergeschmissen und einen Uralt-Treiber (388.59) installiert.
Ich hatte bei mehreren Projekten mit meiner 1080 Ti nur noch 600.000 bis 700.000 PPD und er lief auch nicht besonders stabil. Nicht, dass WU failed waren, aber das ganze System hat sich aufgehängt und musste durch einen hard boot neu gestartet werden
Und das ganze bei einem niegelnagelneu aufgesetzten Windows 10 von gestern...


----------



## kampfschaaaf (18. September 2019)

brooker schrieb:


> ... seit 4 Tage hab ich die wenige freie Zeit nach 22:00 investiert und nun stehen 6 Rechner auf der Bank. Der erste ist bereits stabil. Der zweite läuft bis morgen 18:00. Dann ist der dritte dran ... usw. Morgen dann noch zwei Verteiler und 3 Netzwerkkabel besorgen, denn zwei weitere Rechner sind noch ohne Strom und Netzwerk. Dann kann es losgehen!



Warum soll es Dir besser gehen, als mir? Freizeit geht von der Schlafenszeit ab. Isso!

Ich habe jetzt mein Hauptsystem mit 
2 Vega64 undervolted und 3 weiteren Rechnern mit 
4 GTX1070 und
1 GTX980ti am Brummen. Ein System mit 2 GTX auf einem R4E mit 4930K läuft nicht rund und ich finde den Fehler nicht. Er steigt immer mal wieder aus und startet neu. Ist sehr aufwendig, ständig nach den Systemen zu schauen, wenn man nur eine begrenzte Anzahl Monitore hat... 
Zwei Rechner heizen gerade das Wohnzimmer auf; Sehr zur persönlichen Erbauung meiner Frau, versteht sich...

Einen weiteren könnte ich noch in Betrieb nehmen - mal sehen, ob ich dafür ein NT finde...


----------



## Hasestab (18. September 2019)

kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Ein System mit 2 GTX auf einem R4E mit 4930K läuft nicht rund und ich finde den Fehler nicht. Er steigt immer mal wieder aus und startet neu..


 Kannst du ein anderes Netzteil testen?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. September 2019)

@kampfschaaaf:
RAM-Riegel getestet?



Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## kampfschaaaf (18. September 2019)

RAM getestet - findet keine Fehler
Netzteil hat auf der 12V Rail 11,6V unter Last, aber das darf kein Problem darstellen. Ist ein 900W Dinosaurier von Tagan.
Ich beobachte das mal weiter, momentan hält er schon 16h durch.

Warum ist die News and Updates - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats Seite mal erreichbar, mal nicht? Momentan wieder nur über das Handy mit LTE, nicht über das Telekomnetz und die Fritzbox. Ich verstehe das überhaupt nicht. Vor allem geht es mal und mal nicht.
Naja...


----------



## brooker (18. September 2019)

... zur Not kommst mal bei mir vorbei. Ich hab noch kampfeprobte Netzteile da


----------



## brooker (18. September 2019)

JayTea schrieb:


> Ich habe den EIndruck, dass im Client bei allen Projekten wieder die PPD korrekt angezeigt werden?!
> Dann kann man das aus dem "Aktuelle Probleme"-Thread rausnehmen.



... kommt mit auch so vor. Mal zwei Tage beobachten, dann kann das "fixed" ran


----------



## JayTea (18. September 2019)

kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Warum ist die News and Updates - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats Seite mal erreichbar, mal nicht? Momentan wieder nur über das Handy mit LTE, nicht über das Telekomnetz und die Fritzbox. Ich verstehe das überhaupt nicht. Vor allem geht es mal und mal nicht. Naja...


Ich hatte heute auch Probleme mit der Kombi T-Com und Fritzbox...komisch...
War aber nicht (nur) EOC. Hatte sie dann neu gestartet und bin dann erstmal arbeiten.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. September 2019)

@kampfschaaaf:
Ist vielleicht etwas weit hergeholt aber ich habe heute Abend auch so eine ganz komische Geschichte mit dem Rechner meines Bruders erlebt:
Kein Internet, kein Sound usw. 
Ständig werden bei den Reparaturversuchen angezeigt das die entsprechenden Dienste deaktiviert sind > In die Dienstverwaltung reingeschaut und festgellt das fasst alle deaktiviert waren  (Bruder hat kein Optimierungstool verwendet).

Aus einem Bauchgefühl heraus hatte ich dann direkt mal CrystalDisckInfo gestartet und den Schuldigen gefunden > seine System-SSD ist dabei den Dienst zu quttieren (Zustand 0% )
Hab es natürlich noch mit zwei anderen Tools gegengeprüft, aber kammen auch zum selben Ergebnis.


Also hast du die Systemplatte mal angeschaut?


----------



## kampfschaaaf (18. September 2019)

Oooh Mist! Das könnte es sein. Die SSD ist so alt, daß man es vermutlich darin noch klackern hören kann...
Ich schaue mal danach! Gibt's doch nicht, daß ich an sowas nicht denke...


----------



## brooker (18. September 2019)

... was so alles passieren kann. Gerade habe ich einen gebrochenen Rahmen eines Intel boxed Lüfter entdeckt und umgebaut. Hatte ich bisher noch nie.


----------



## Bumblebee (19. September 2019)

Wenn schon grad alle am jammern sind …

Meine "Abwärts-Spirale" (seit 2 Wochen an den Wochentagen) ist der Tatsache geschuldet, dass sich Rechner nach Rechner beim "neue WU-abholen" aufhängt.
Alles läuft normal weiter - bloss die Falterei bleibt (im download) stehen
Netzwerk funktioniert einwandfrei; wenn ich dann Zugriff habe starte ich Fathome neu und alles ist erst einmal gut.

Hab den Fehler noch nicht (wirklich) gefunden ...


----------



## foldinghomealone (19. September 2019)

Deine "Abwärts-Spriale" ist mir auch schon aufgefallen. Ich hab gedacht, du rüstest auf effizientere HW um.

Zur temporären Überbrückung evtl. Auto-Reboot alle 3 Stunden?

Hab da ein aktuelles Problem im FF gefunden. Weiß nicht, ob es auch auf dich zutrifft:
Folding Forum • View topic - GPU won't fold


----------



## Bumblebee (19. September 2019)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Hab da ein aktuelles Problem im FF gefunden. Weiß nicht, ob es auch auf dich zutrifft:
> Folding Forum • View topic - GPU won't fold



Danke für den Link.
Nein, das dort beschriebene ist etwas völlig anderes (OPEN CL-Fehler)
Bei mir ist es so, dass er die vorherige WU korrekt beendet, das Resultat (erfolgreich) hochlädt und (logischerweise) eine neue WU runterladen sollte.
Und *DABEI *bleibt er stehen - er lädt nichts herunter, bringt keine Fehlermeldung ... gar nichts


----------



## foldinghomealone (19. September 2019)

Ich hab den Link gepostet, weil Bruce meinte, dass ein temporäres Verbindungsproblem dieses Halten beim Download verursacht. Und ein Reboot es löst. (Also dürfte es ursprünglich kein OPEN CL-Fehler sein, auch wenn es so im Log steht)
Dieses Verhalten hat mich dann doch stark an deine Beschreibung erinnert.

Wenn du den Fehler nicht findest und auch wenn es nur ein Workaround ist: Vielleicht kannst du den Neustart des Clients oder einen Reboot automatisieren, so dass immer neue WUs geladen werden.
Wir brauchen deine Punkte in der Faltwoche.


----------



## kampfschaaaf (19. September 2019)

Glück ist, wenn man zwei PRCG 1422x bekommt - wenn wir bei der Faltwoche diese mit Masse bekommen, dürften wir ordentlich ppd machen!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Vegas laufen deutlich undervolted und im Stromsparmodus.


----------



## picar81_4711 (19. September 2019)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Wenn schon grad alle am jammern sind …
> 
> Meine "Abwärts-Spirale" (seit 2 Wochen an den Wochentagen) ist der Tatsache geschuldet, dass sich Rechner nach Rechner beim "neue WU-abholen" aufhängt.
> Alles läuft normal weiter - bloss die Falterei bleibt (im download) stehen
> ...



Dieses Problem habe ich, wenn bei mir 3 große WUs gleichzeitig hochgeladen werden und dann vielleicht die Kinder noch Netflix schauen möchten, dann steht der Download still und beginnt auch nicht mehr.(DSL2000) Da muss ich dann einen Neustart des PCs machen bzw. Client neu starten, mit Pause und Start komme ich da nicht weiter....


----------



## Hasestab (19. September 2019)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Dieses Problem habe ich, wenn bei mir 3 große WUs gleichzeitig hochgeladen werden und dann vielleicht die Kinder noch Netflix schauen möchten, dann steht der Download still und beginnt auch nicht mehr.(DSL2000) Da muss ich dann einen Neustart des PCs machen bzw. Client neu starten, mit Pause und Start komme ich da nicht weiter....



Ist dein Internet stabil? Vielleicht zu viele Fehler?!

GrussHase


----------



## foldinghomealone (19. September 2019)

brooker schrieb:


> ... hat jemand ne vernünftige Freeware Alternative für TeamViewer. Es nervt ständig kommerzielle Nutzung vorgeworfen zu bekommen. Und nach 5 Minuten wird immer getrennt und ein paar Minuten warten.



Auf Win10 Pro hochrüsten und Remotedesktop verwenden?


----------



## Nono15 (19. September 2019)

sind die alzheimer wu´s ausgegangen? bekomme keine wu´s mehr...


----------



## Nono15 (19. September 2019)

sry alarm zurück - nach nem rechnerneustart ging es wieder - komisch


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. September 2019)

Nono15 schrieb:


> sry alarm zurück - nach nem rechnerneustart ging es wieder - komisch


Das war sicher der Bug über den sich Bumblebee beklagt hat.

Ich hatte ihn Anfangs Woche auch mal.

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nono15 (19. September 2019)

Ich falte gerade mit meinen Streaming-PC. Da habe ich zwei Grafikkarten verbaut, derzeit macht der Rechner auch nichts anderes als Falten bis die Faltwoche zu ende ist. Bisher war alles tadellos.
Die GTX 1070 hat zu Ende gefaltet und den Download der neuen WU nicht begonnen bzw. abgebrochen. Die GTX1070TI hat weitergefaltet und jetzt auch eine neue WU geladen (erstaunlicherweise).  Hattet Ihr dieses Phänomen nur bei Multi-GPU-Betrieb? 

Ich hab gerade getestet und festgestellt, dass sich die zweite GPU definitv im Download aufhängt (wie Bumblebee es auch geschrieben hatte).
Dazu hab ich die die GTX1070TI pausiert, FAH-Client beendet (auch im Task-Manager), bin in den F@H Speicherort der GPU und habe das einzelne File gelöscht. Anschliessend Client wieder gestartet damit die GTX1070TI fertig falten kann, und die GTX1070 wieder loslegen lassen. Dabei hab ich festgestellt, dass der Donwload unsagbar langsam war (knapp 24% in 4  Minuten bei einer 200MBit-Leitung), dann hat der Download abgebrochen.

Ich lass heute Nacht zusätzlich meinen Gaming-Rechner mit einer GPU zusätzlich durchfalten, mal schauen, ob er neue WU´s lädt.
Bin die nächsten drei Tage nicht da, daher sollten in der Zeit wenigstens zu Beginn der Faltwoche mein Gaming-PC mit einer GPU und mein Stream-PC mit wenigstens einer GPU durchlaufen (die zweite hängt sich ja ständig auf).

Ich hab übrigens auf Alzheimer´s eingestellt...


----------



## brooker (19. September 2019)

... welchen Client verwendest du. Der 7.4.4 ist was Multi-Gpu angeht jedenfalls sauber und funktioniert zu 100%.


----------



## Nono15 (19. September 2019)

brooker schrieb:


> ... welchen Client verwendest du. Der 7.4.4 ist was Multi-Gpu angeht jedenfalls sauber und funktioniert zu 100%.



Den 7.5.1, der hat aber bis heute auch immer tadellos funktioniert - ohne Murren und Knurren...
Da ich die nächsten 3 Tage eh nichts ausrichten kann am System hoffe ich, dass meine Rechner mit je einer Grafikkarte zumindest den Einstieg in die Faltwoche gut meistern (GTX 1080TI und 1070TI), am Sonntag Abend bin ich wieder da - vielleicht hat Bumblebee ja bis dahin rausgefunden wo genau das Problem liegt


----------



## kampfschaaaf (19. September 2019)

Interessant! Bei mir sind es auch nur die Systeme mit mehreren GraKas, die sich beim Nachladen aufhängen, während die andere Karte weiterrechnet.
Allerdings nicht immer und nicht reproduzierbar. Regt mich bissl auf.


----------



## brooker (19. September 2019)

... bitte postet mal welche WUs beim Abruch geladen werden sollen. Nicht das es der Server ist.


----------



## TheNewNow (19. September 2019)

Hmm also das manche WUs nicht runtergeladen werden habe ich auch. Einmal geht eine ca. 70 MB WU in 5 Sekunden, und ein anderes mal bricht die Downloadrate sehr stark ein oder stoppt ganz. Wenn das passiert hilft entweder ein Neustart des PCs oder des Routers (beides funktioniert).

Ich werde demnächst mal beobachten bei welchen WUs das passiert und welcher Server das ist.

Aber ist euch bereits aufgefallen, dass das Datum an den LTT uns überholt immer weiter nach hinten rutscht? Das liegt aber nur an den Punkten, die wir nun mehr machen. Nachgelassen haben die nicht.


----------



## Nono15 (19. September 2019)

brooker schrieb:


> ... bitte postet mal welche WUs beim Abruch geladen werden sollen. Nicht das es der Server ist.



Das ist leider nicht ersichtlich im LOG-File, leider 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brooker (19. September 2019)

... hatte eben auch bei einer Single GPU 2070S. Client 7.4.4 - Server am Ende 166.220 wurde angezeigt. Nach Neustart, alles wieder gut. 

Muss wohl nen Skript her. Wenn Status X dann Neustarten. Da kann das Skript von der Zeitsteuerung genutzt werden.

Hab foldingathomealone gerade angeschrieben und um ein Sktipt gebeten. Schlüsselereignis aus dem Log wäre "Download failed". Oder was meint ihr?


----------



## J4ckH19h (19. September 2019)

Hey Ihr alten Falter 

Hatte bei einem Testlauf ein "FAILED" Problem.

Habe bei meiner 2080 zuletzt mit dem OC scanner mal ausloten lassen was geht und habe dann die Spannungskurve auf max. 1,0 Volt angepasst.

Zusätzlich das Powerlimit beim Falten auf 75% begrenzt. (Hat in der Vergangenheit keine Probleme gemacht)

Hier mal der Log dazu.




Spoiler



*********************** Log Started 2019-09-19T17:08:19Z ***********************
17:08:19:************************* Folding@home Client *************************
17:08:19:      Website: Folding@home – Fighting disease with a world wide distributed super computer.
17:08:19:    Copyright: (c) 2009-2014 Stanford University
17:08:19:       Author: Joseph Coffland <joseph@cauldrondevelopment.com>
17:08:19:         Args: --open-web-control
17:08:19:       Config: C:/Users/H1j4ck3r-PC/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/config.xml
17:08:19:******************************** Build ********************************
17:08:19:      Version: 7.4.4
17:08:19:         Date: Mar 4 2014
17:08:19:         Time: 20:26:54
17:08:19:      SVN Rev: 4130
17:08:19:       Branch: fah/trunk/client
17:08:19:     Compiler: Intel(R) C++ MSVC 1500 mode 1200
17:08:19:      Options: /TP /nologo /EHa /Qdiag-disable:4297,4103,1786,279 /Ox -arch:SSE
17:08:19:               /QaxSSE2,SSE3,SSSE3,SSE4.1,SSE4.2 /Qopenmp /Qrestrict /MT /Qmkl
17:08:19:     Platform: win32 XP
17:08:19:         Bits: 32
17:08:19:         Mode: Release
17:08:19:******************************* System ********************************
17:08:19:          CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-9600K CPU @ 3.70GHz
17:08:19:       CPU ID: GenuineIntel Family 6 Model 158 Stepping 12
17:08:19:         CPUs: 6
17:08:19:       Memory: 31.94GiB
17:08:19:  Free Memory: 29.41GiB
17:08:19:      Threads: WINDOWS_THREADS
17:08:19:   OS Version: 6.2
17:08:19:  Has Battery: false
17:08:19:   On Battery: false
17:08:19:   UTC Offset: 2
17:08:19:          PID: 5900
17:08:19:          CWD: C:/Users/H1j4ck3r-PC/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient
17:08:19:           OS: Windows 10 Enterprise
17:08:19:      OS Arch: AMD64
17:08:19:         GPUs: 1
17:08:19:        GPU 0: NVIDIA:7 TU104 [GeForce RTX 2080 Rev. A] 10068
17:08:19:         CUDA: 7.5
17:08:19:  CUDA Driver: 10010
17:08:19:Win32 Service: false
17:08:19:***********************************************************************
17:08:19:<config>
17:08:19:  <!-- Folding Core -->
17:08:19:  <core-priority v='low'/>
17:08:19:
17:08:19:  <!-- Folding Slot Configuration -->
17:08:19:  <client-type v='advanced'/>
17:08:19:
17:08:19:  <!-- Network -->
17:08:19:  <proxy v=':8080'/>
17:08:19:
17:08:19:  <!-- Slot Control -->
17:08:19:  <pause-on-battery v='false'/>
17:08:19:  <pause-on-start v='true'/>
17:08:19:  <power v='FULL'/>
17:08:19:
17:08:19:  <!-- User Information -->
17:08:19:  <passkey v='********************************'/>
17:08:19:  <team v='70335'/>
17:08:19:  <user v='J4ckH19h'/>
17:08:19:
17:08:19:  <!-- Work Unit Control -->
17:08:19:  <next-unit-percentage v='100'/>
17:08:19:
17:08:19:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
17:08:19:  <slot id='1' type='GPU'/>
17:08:19:</config>
17:08:19:Connecting to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80
17:08:19:Updated GPUs.txt
17:08:19:Read GPUs.txt
17:08:19:Trying to access database...
17:08:20:Successfully acquired database lock
17:08:20:Enabled folding slot 01: PAUSED gpu:0:TU104 [GeForce RTX 2080 Rev. A] 10068 (by user)
17:08:28:8:127.0.0.1:New Web connection
17:08:34:FS01:Unpaused
17:08:35:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 65.254.110.245:80
17:08:35:WU00:FS01:Assigned to work server 128.252.203.10
17:08:35:WU00:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: READY gpu:0:TU104 [GeForce RTX 2080 Rev. A] 10068 from 128.252.203.10
17:08:35:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 128.252.203.10:8080
17:08:36:WU00:FS01ownloading 69.87MiB
17:08:41:WU00:FS01ownload complete
17:08:41:WU00:FS01:Received Unit: id:00 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:14249 run:904 clone:0 gen:9 core:0x21 unit:0x0000001080fccb0a5d6ed215a7c363d7
17:08:41:WU00:FS01:Starting
17:08:41:WU00:FS01:Running FahCore: D:\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe C:/Users/H1j4ck3r-PC/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/cores.foldingathome.org/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_21.fah/FahCore_21.exe -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 5900 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia
17:08:41:WU00:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 9664
17:08:41:WU00:FS01:Core PID:9688
17:08:41:WU00:FS01:FahCore 0x21 started
17:08:42:WARNING:WU00:FS01:FahCore returned: CORE_OUTDATED (110 = 0x6e)
17:08:42:WU00:FS01ownloading core from http://cores.foldingathome.org/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_21.fah
17:08:42:WU00:FS01:Connecting to cores.foldingathome.org:80
17:08:42:WU00:FS01:FahCore 21: Downloading 3.47MiB
17:08:43:WU00:FS01:FahCore 21: Download complete
17:08:43:WU00:FS01:Valid core signature
17:08:44:WU00:FS01:Unpacked 11.80MiB to cores/cores.foldingathome.org/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_21.fah/FahCore_21.exe
17:08:44:WU00:FS01:Starting
17:08:44:WU00:FS01:Running FahCore: D:\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe C:/Users/H1j4ck3r-PC/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/cores.foldingathome.org/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_21.fah/FahCore_21.exe -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 5900 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia
17:08:44:WU00:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 9708
17:08:44:WU00:FS01:Core PID:9732
17:08:44:WU00:FS01:FahCore 0x21 started
17:08:44:WU00:FS01:0x21:*********************** Log Started 2019-09-19T17:08:44Z ***********************
17:08:44:WU00:FS01:0x21roject: 14249 (Run 904, Clone 0, Gen 9)
17:08:44:WU00:FS01:0x21:Unit: 0x0000001080fccb0a5d6ed215a7c363d7
17:08:44:WU00:FS01:0x21:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
17:08:44:WU00:FS01:0x21:Machine: 1
17:08:44:WU00:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file core.xml
17:08:44:WU00:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file integrator.xml
17:08:44:WU00:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file state.xml
17:08:44:WU00:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file system.xml
17:08:45:WU00:FS01:0x21igital signatures verified
17:08:45:WU00:FS01:0x21:Folding@home GPU Core21 Folding@home Core
17:08:45:WU00:FS01:0x21:Version 0.0.20
17:09:01:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 0 out of 1000000 steps (0%)
17:09:01:WU00:FS01:0x21:Temperature control disabled. Requirements: single Nvidia GPU, tmax must be < 110 and twait >= 900
17:09:55:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 10000 out of 1000000 steps (1%)
17:10:48:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 20000 out of 1000000 steps (2%)
17:11:46:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 30000 out of 1000000 steps (3%)
17:12:28:WU00:FS01:0x21:ERROR:exception: Error downloading array energyBuffer: clEnqueueReadBuffer (-5)
17:12:28:WU00:FS01:0x21:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
17:12:28:WU00:FS01:0x21:Saving result file log.txt
17:12:28:WU00:FS01:0x21:Folding@home Core Shutdown: BAD_WORK_UNIT
17:12:28:WARNING:WU00:FS01:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
17:12:28:WU00:FS01:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:14249 run:904 clone:0 gen:9 core:0x21 unit:0x0000001080fccb0a5d6ed215a7c363d7
17:12:28:WU00:FS01:Uploading 8.00KiB to 128.252.203.10
17:12:28:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 128.252.203.10:8080
17:12:29:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 65.254.110.245:80
17:12:29:WU00:FS01:Upload complete
17:12:29:WU00:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
17:12:29:WU00:FS01:Cleaning up
17:12:29:WU01:FS01:Assigned to work server 155.247.166.220
17:12:29:WU01:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: READY gpu:0:TU104 [GeForce RTX 2080 Rev. A] 10068 from 155.247.166.220
17:12:29:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 155.247.166.220:8080
17:12:30:WU01:FS01ownloading 15.63MiB
17:12:36:WU01:FS01ownload 9.60%
17:12:42:WU01:FS01ownload 14.79%
17:12:48:WU01:FS01ownload 19.99%
17:12:54:WU01:FS01ownload 27.99%
17:13:00:WU01:FS01ownload 36.39%
17:13:06:WU01:FS01ownload 44.38%
17:13:12:WU01:FS01ownload 49.18%
17:13:18:WU01:FS01ownload 53.18%
17:13:24:WU01:FS01ownload 59.18%
17:13:30:WU01:FS01ownload 72.38%
17:13:36:WU01:FS01ownload 76.77%
17:13:42:WU01:FS01ownload 82.37%
17:13:48:WU01:FS01ownload 88.37%
17:13:54:WU01:FS01ownload 91.17%
17:13:58:WU01:FS01ownload complete
17:13:58:WU01:FS01:Received Unit: id:01 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:14180 run:0 clone:309 gen:98 core:0x21 unit:0x000000980002894c5d3b5418f511a5e8
17:13:58:WU01:FS01:Starting
17:13:58:WU01:FS01:Running FahCore: D:\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe C:/Users/H1j4ck3r-PC/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/cores.foldingathome.org/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_21.fah/FahCore_21.exe -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 5900 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia
17:13:58:WU01:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 908
17:13:58:WU01:FS01:Core PID:6904
17:13:58:WU01:FS01:FahCore 0x21 started
17:13:59:WU01:FS01:0x21:*********************** Log Started 2019-09-19T17:13:58Z ***********************
17:13:59:WU01:FS01:0x21roject: 14180 (Run 0, Clone 309, Gen 98)
17:13:59:WU01:FS01:0x21:Unit: 0x000000980002894c5d3b5418f511a5e8
17:13:59:WU01:FS01:0x21:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
17:13:59:WU01:FS01:0x21:Machine: 1
17:13:59:WU01:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file core.xml
17:13:59:WU01:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file integrator.xml
17:13:59:WU01:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file state.xml
17:13:59:WU01:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file system.xml
17:13:59:WU01:FS01:0x21igital signatures verified
17:13:59:WU01:FS01:0x21:Folding@home GPU Core21 Folding@home Core
17:13:59:WU01:FS01:0x21:Version 0.0.20
17:14:03:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 0 out of 12500000 steps (0%)
17:14:03:WU01:FS01:0x21:Temperature control disabled. Requirements: single Nvidia GPU, tmax must be < 110 and twait >= 900
17:15:56:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 125000 out of 12500000 steps (1%)
17:17:50:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 250000 out of 12500000 steps (2%)
17:19:45:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 375000 out of 12500000 steps (3%)
17:21:38:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 500000 out of 12500000 steps (4%)
17:23:33:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 625000 out of 12500000 steps (5%)
17:25:27:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 750000 out of 12500000 steps (6%)
17:26:27:WU01:FS01:0x21:ERROR:exception: Error downloading array energyBuffer: clEnqueueReadBuffer (-5)
17:26:27:WU01:FS01:0x21:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
17:26:27:WU01:FS01:0x21:Saving result file log.txt
17:26:27:WU01:FS01:0x21:Folding@home Core Shutdown: BAD_WORK_UNIT
17:26:27:WARNING:WU01:FS01:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
17:26:27:WU01:FS01:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:14180 run:0 clone:309 gen:98 core:0x21 unit:0x000000980002894c5d3b5418f511a5e8
17:26:27:WU01:FS01:Uploading 8.00KiB to 155.247.166.220
17:26:27:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 155.247.166.220:8080
17:26:28:WU01:FS01:Upload complete
17:26:28:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 65.254.110.245:80
17:26:28:WU01:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
17:26:28:WU01:FS01:Cleaning up
17:26:28:WU00:FS01:Assigned to work server 128.252.203.10
17:26:28:WU00:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: READY gpu:0:TU104 [GeForce RTX 2080 Rev. A] 10068 from 128.252.203.10
17:26:28:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 128.252.203.10:8080
17:26:29:WU00:FS01ownloading 69.85MiB
17:26:35:WU00:FS01ownload 42.68%
17:26:41:WU00:FS01ownload 100.00%
17:26:41:WU00:FS01ownload complete
17:26:41:WU00:FS01:Received Unit: id:00 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:14249 run:233 clone:0 gen:66 core:0x21 unit:0x0000005b80fccb0a5d6ed20f04af8be4
17:26:41:WU00:FS01:Starting
17:26:41:WU00:FS01:Running FahCore: D:\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe C:/Users/H1j4ck3r-PC/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/cores.foldingathome.org/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_21.fah/FahCore_21.exe -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 5900 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia
17:26:41:WU00:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 6900
17:26:41:WU00:FS01:Core PID:1048
17:26:41:WU00:FS01:FahCore 0x21 started
17:26:41:WU00:FS01:0x21:*********************** Log Started 2019-09-19T17:26:41Z ***********************
17:26:41:WU00:FS01:0x21roject: 14249 (Run 233, Clone 0, Gen 66)
17:26:41:WU00:FS01:0x21:Unit: 0x0000005b80fccb0a5d6ed20f04af8be4
17:26:41:WU00:FS01:0x21:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
17:26:41:WU00:FS01:0x21:Machine: 1
17:26:41:WU00:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file core.xml
17:26:41:WU00:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file integrator.xml
17:26:41:WU00:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file state.xml
17:26:41:WU00:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file system.xml
17:26:42:WU00:FS01:0x21igital signatures verified
17:26:42:WU00:FS01:0x21:Folding@home GPU Core21 Folding@home Core
17:26:42:WU00:FS01:0x21:Version 0.0.20
17:26:56:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 0 out of 1000000 steps (0%)
17:26:56:WU00:FS01:0x21:Temperature control disabled. Requirements: single Nvidia GPU, tmax must be < 110 and twait >= 900
17:27:49:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 10000 out of 1000000 steps (1%)
17:28:43:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 20000 out of 1000000 steps (2%)
17:29:41:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 30000 out of 1000000 steps (3%)
17:30:34:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 40000 out of 1000000 steps (4%)
17:31:32:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 50000 out of 1000000 steps (5%)
17:32:25:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 60000 out of 1000000 steps (6%)
17:32:54:WARNING:WU00:FS01:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
17:32:54:WU00:FS01:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:14249 run:233 clone:0 gen:66 core:0x21 unit:0x0000005b80fccb0a5d6ed20f04af8be4
17:32:54:WU00:FS01:Uploading 8.00KiB to 128.252.203.10
17:32:54:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 128.252.203.10:8080
17:32:55:WU00:FS01:Upload complete
17:32:55:WU00:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
17:32:55:WU00:FS01:Cleaning up
17:32:55:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 65.254.110.245:80
17:32:55:WU01:FS01:Assigned to work server 155.247.166.220
17:32:55:WU01:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: READY gpu:0:TU104 [GeForce RTX 2080 Rev. A] 10068 from 155.247.166.220
17:32:55:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 155.247.166.220:8080
17:32:56:WU01:FS01ownloading 15.58MiB
17:33:02:WU01:FS01ownload 20.46%
17:33:08:WU01:FS01ownload 45.74%
17:33:14:WU01:FS01ownload 63.40%
17:33:20:WU01:FS01ownload 83.86%
17:33:24:WU01:FS01ownload complete
17:33:24:WU01:FS01:Received Unit: id:01 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:14180 run:14 clone:336 gen:88 core:0x21 unit:0x000000850002894c5d3b56bd3f29a4d0
17:33:24:WU01:FS01:Starting
17:33:24:WU01:FS01:Running FahCore: D:\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe C:/Users/H1j4ck3r-PC/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/cores.foldingathome.org/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_21.fah/FahCore_21.exe -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 5900 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia
17:33:24:WU01:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 5884
17:33:24:WU01:FS01:Core PID:6768
17:33:24:WU01:FS01:FahCore 0x21 started
17:33:25:WU01:FS01:0x21:*********************** Log Started 2019-09-19T17:33:24Z ***********************
17:33:25:WU01:FS01:0x21roject: 14180 (Run 14, Clone 336, Gen 88)
17:33:25:WU01:FS01:0x21:Unit: 0x000000850002894c5d3b56bd3f29a4d0
17:33:25:WU01:FS01:0x21:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
17:33:25:WU01:FS01:0x21:Machine: 1
17:33:25:WU01:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file core.xml
17:33:25:WU01:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file integrator.xml
17:33:25:WU01:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file state.xml
17:33:25:WU01:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file system.xml
17:33:25:WU01:FS01:0x21igital signatures verified
17:33:25:WU01:FS01:0x21:Folding@home GPU Core21 Folding@home Core
17:33:25:WU01:FS01:0x21:Version 0.0.20
17:33:29:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 0 out of 12500000 steps (0%)
17:33:29:WU01:FS01:0x21:Temperature control disabled. Requirements: single Nvidia GPU, tmax must be < 110 and twait >= 900
17:35:23:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 125000 out of 12500000 steps (1%)
17:37:17:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 250000 out of 12500000 steps (2%)
17:39:11:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 375000 out of 12500000 steps (3%)
17:41:05:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 500000 out of 12500000 steps (4%)
17:43:00:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 625000 out of 12500000 steps (5%)
17:44:54:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 750000 out of 12500000 steps (6%)
17:46:48:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 875000 out of 12500000 steps (7%)
17:48:42:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1000000 out of 12500000 steps (8%)
17:50:37:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1125000 out of 12500000 steps (9%)
17:52:31:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1250000 out of 12500000 steps (10%)
17:54:26:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1375000 out of 12500000 steps (11%)
17:56:14:WU01:FS01:0x21:ERROR:exception: Error downloading array energyBuffer: clEnqueueReadBuffer (-5)
17:56:14:WU01:FS01:0x21:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
17:56:14:WU01:FS01:0x21:Saving result file log.txt
17:56:14:WU01:FS01:0x21:Folding@home Core Shutdown: BAD_WORK_UNIT
17:56:14:WARNING:WU01:FS01:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
17:56:14:WU01:FS01:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:14180 run:14 clone:336 gen:88 core:0x21 unit:0x000000850002894c5d3b56bd3f29a4d0
17:56:14:WU01:FS01:Uploading 8.50KiB to 155.247.166.220
17:56:14:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 155.247.166.220:8080
17:56:14:WU01:FS01:Upload complete
17:56:14:WU01:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
17:56:14:WU01:FS01:Cleaning up
17:56:14:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 65.254.110.245:80
17:56:15:WU00:FS01:Assigned to work server 128.252.203.10
17:56:15:WU00:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: READY gpu:0:TU104 [GeForce RTX 2080 Rev. A] 10068 from 128.252.203.10
17:56:15:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 128.252.203.10:8080
17:56:16:WU00:FS01ownloading 69.75MiB
17:56:21:WU00:FS01ownload complete
17:56:21:WU00:FS01:Received Unit: id:00 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:14229 run:182 clone:0 gen:4 core:0x21 unit:0x0000000880fccb0a5d6553d9c52fd2f8
17:56:21:WU00:FS01:Starting
17:56:21:WU00:FS01:Running FahCore: D:\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe C:/Users/H1j4ck3r-PC/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/cores.foldingathome.org/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_21.fah/FahCore_21.exe -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 5900 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia
17:56:21:WU00:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 9680
17:56:21:WU00:FS01:Core PID:3488
17:56:21:WU00:FS01:FahCore 0x21 started
17:56:22:WU00:FS01:0x21:*********************** Log Started 2019-09-19T17:56:21Z ***********************
17:56:22:WU00:FS01:0x21roject: 14229 (Run 182, Clone 0, Gen 4)
17:56:22:WU00:FS01:0x21:Unit: 0x0000000880fccb0a5d6553d9c52fd2f8
17:56:22:WU00:FS01:0x21:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
17:56:22:WU00:FS01:0x21:Machine: 1
17:56:22:WU00:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file core.xml
17:56:22:WU00:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file integrator.xml
17:56:22:WU00:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file state.xml
17:56:22:WU00:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file system.xml
17:56:23:WU00:FS01:0x21igital signatures verified
17:56:23:WU00:FS01:0x21:Folding@home GPU Core21 Folding@home Core
17:56:23:WU00:FS01:0x21:Version 0.0.20
17:56:36:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 0 out of 500000 steps (0%)
17:56:36:WU00:FS01:0x21:Temperature control disabled. Requirements: single Nvidia GPU, tmax must be < 110 and twait >= 900
17:57:03:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 5000 out of 500000 steps (1%)
17:57:30:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 10000 out of 500000 steps (2%)
17:57:57:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 15000 out of 500000 steps (3%)
17:58:24:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 20000 out of 500000 steps (4%)
17:58:54:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 25000 out of 500000 steps (5%)
17:59:21:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 30000 out of 500000 steps (6%)
17:59:48:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 35000 out of 500000 steps (7%)
18:00:15:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 40000 out of 500000 steps (8%)
18:00:45:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 45000 out of 500000 steps (9%)
18:01:12:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 50000 out of 500000 steps (10%)
18:01:39:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 55000 out of 500000 steps (11%)
18:02:06:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 60000 out of 500000 steps (12%)
18:02:36:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 65000 out of 500000 steps (13%)
18:03:03:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 70000 out of 500000 steps (14%)
18:03:30:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 75000 out of 500000 steps (15%)
18:04:16:WU00:FS01:0x21:Bad State detected... attempting to resume from last good checkpoint. Is your system overclocked?
18:04:42:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 65000 out of 500000 steps (13%)
18:05:09:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 70000 out of 500000 steps (14%)
18:05:36:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 75000 out of 500000 steps (15%)
18:06:03:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 80000 out of 500000 steps (16%)
18:06:33:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 85000 out of 500000 steps (17%)
18:07:00:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 90000 out of 500000 steps (18%)
18:07:26:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 95000 out of 500000 steps (19%)
18:07:53:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 100000 out of 500000 steps (20%)
18:08:24:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 105000 out of 500000 steps (21%)
18:08:51:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 110000 out of 500000 steps (22%)
18:09:18:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 115000 out of 500000 steps (23%)
18:09:45:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 120000 out of 500000 steps (24%)
18:09:54:WU00:FS01:0x21:ERROR:exception: Error downloading array energyBuffer: clEnqueueReadBuffer (-5)
18:09:54:WU00:FS01:0x21:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
18:09:54:WU00:FS01:0x21:Saving result file badstate-0.xml
18:09:54:WU00:FS01:0x21:Saving result file log.txt
18:09:54:WU00:FS01:0x21:Folding@home Core Shutdown: BAD_WORK_UNIT
18:09:54:WARNING:WU00:FS01:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
18:09:54:WU00:FS01:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:14229 run:182 clone:0 gen:4 core:0x21 unit:0x0000000880fccb0a5d6553d9c52fd2f8
18:09:54:WU00:FS01:Uploading 16.89MiB to 128.252.203.10
18:09:54:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 128.252.203.10:8080
18:09:55:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 65.254.110.245:80
18:09:55:WU01:FS01:Assigned to work server 128.252.203.10
18:09:55:WU01:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: READY gpu:0:TU104 [GeForce RTX 2080 Rev. A] 10068 from 128.252.203.10
18:09:55:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 128.252.203.10:8080
18:09:56:WU01:FS01ownloading 69.91MiB
18:10:00:WU00:FS01:Upload 44.40%
18:10:01:WU01:FS01ownload complete
18:10:01:WU01:FS01:Received Unit: id:01 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:14230 run:22 clone:1 gen:0 core:0x21 unit:0x0000000080fccb0a5d655174532f3ed0
18:10:01:WU01:FS01:Starting
18:10:01:WU01:FS01:Running FahCore: D:\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe C:/Users/H1j4ck3r-PC/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/cores.foldingathome.org/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_21.fah/FahCore_21.exe -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 5900 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia
18:10:01:WU01:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 7896
18:10:01:WU01:FS01:Core PID:6080
18:10:01:WU01:FS01:FahCore 0x21 started
18:10:01:WU01:FS01:0x21:*********************** Log Started 2019-09-19T18:10:01Z ***********************
18:10:01:WU01:FS01:0x21roject: 14230 (Run 22, Clone 1, Gen 0)
18:10:01:WU01:FS01:0x21:Unit: 0x0000000080fccb0a5d655174532f3ed0
18:10:01:WU01:FS01:0x21:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
18:10:01:WU01:FS01:0x21:Machine: 1
18:10:01:WU01:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file core.xml
18:10:01:WU01:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file integrator.xml
18:10:01:WU01:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file state.xml
18:10:01:WU01:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file system.xml
18:10:02:WU01:FS01:0x21igital signatures verified
18:10:02:WU01:FS01:0x21:Folding@home GPU Core21 Folding@home Core
18:10:02:WU01:FS01:0x21:Version 0.0.20
18:10:06:WU00:FS01:Upload 91.02%
18:10:08:WU00:FS01:Upload complete
18:10:08:WU00:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
18:10:08:WU00:FS01:Cleaning up
18:10:16:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 0 out of 500000 steps (0%)
18:10:16:WU01:FS01:0x21:Temperature control disabled. Requirements: single Nvidia GPU, tmax must be < 110 and twait >= 900
18:10:42:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 5000 out of 500000 steps (1%)
18:11:09:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 10000 out of 500000 steps (2%)
18:11:36:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 15000 out of 500000 steps (3%)
18:12:03:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 20000 out of 500000 steps (4%)
18:12:34:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 25000 out of 500000 steps (5%)
18:13:01:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 30000 out of 500000 steps (6%)
18:13:27:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 35000 out of 500000 steps (7%)
18:13:54:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 40000 out of 500000 steps (8%)
18:14:25:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 45000 out of 500000 steps (9%)
18:14:52:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 50000 out of 500000 steps (10%)
18:15:18:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 55000 out of 500000 steps (11%)
18:15:45:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 60000 out of 500000 steps (12%)
18:16:16:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 65000 out of 500000 steps (13%)
18:16:43:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 70000 out of 500000 steps (14%)
18:17:09:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 75000 out of 500000 steps (15%)
18:17:36:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 80000 out of 500000 steps (16%)
18:18:07:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 85000 out of 500000 steps (17%)
18:18:34:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 90000 out of 500000 steps (18%)
18:19:00:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 95000 out of 500000 steps (19%)
18:19:27:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 100000 out of 500000 steps (20%)
18:19:58:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 105000 out of 500000 steps (21%)
18:20:25:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 110000 out of 500000 steps (22%)
18:20:52:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 115000 out of 500000 steps (23%)
18:21:19:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 120000 out of 500000 steps (24%)
18:21:49:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 125000 out of 500000 steps (25%)
18:22:16:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 130000 out of 500000 steps (26%)
18:22:43:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 135000 out of 500000 steps (27%)
18:23:10:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 140000 out of 500000 steps (28%)
18:23:40:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 145000 out of 500000 steps (29%)
18:24:07:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 150000 out of 500000 steps (30%)
18:24:34:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 155000 out of 500000 steps (31%)
18:25:01:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 160000 out of 500000 steps (32%)
18:25:32:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 165000 out of 500000 steps (33%)
18:25:59:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 170000 out of 500000 steps (34%)
18:26:25:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 175000 out of 500000 steps (35%)
18:26:52:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 180000 out of 500000 steps (36%)
18:27:23:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 185000 out of 500000 steps (37%)
18:27:38:WU01:FS01:0x21:ERROR:exception: Error downloading array energyBuffer: clEnqueueReadBuffer (-5)
18:27:38:WU01:FS01:0x21:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
18:27:38:WU01:FS01:0x21:Saving result file log.txt
18:27:38:WU01:FS01:0x21:Folding@home Core Shutdown: BAD_WORK_UNIT
18:27:39:WARNING:WU01:FS01:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
18:27:39:WU01:FS01:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:14230 run:22 clone:1 gen:0 core:0x21 unit:0x0000000080fccb0a5d655174532f3ed0
18:27:39:WU01:FS01:Uploading 11.00KiB to 128.252.203.10
18:27:39:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 128.252.203.10:8080
18:27:39:WU01:FS01:Upload complete
18:27:39:WU01:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
18:27:39:WU01:FS01:Cleaning up
18:27:39:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 65.254.110.245:80
18:27:40:WU00:FS01:Assigned to work server 128.252.203.10
18:27:40:WU00:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: READY gpu:0:TU104 [GeForce RTX 2080 Rev. A] 10068 from 128.252.203.10
18:27:40:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 128.252.203.10:8080
18:27:41:WU00:FS01ownloading 69.93MiB
18:27:46:WU00:FS01ownload complete
18:27:47:WU00:FS01:Received Unit: id:00 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:14230 run:207 clone:0 gen:4 core:0x21 unit:0x0000000780fccb0a5d654f8e6c085fce
18:27:47:WU00:FS01:Starting
18:27:47:WU00:FS01:Running FahCore: D:\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe C:/Users/H1j4ck3r-PC/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/cores.foldingathome.org/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_21.fah/FahCore_21.exe -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 5900 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia
18:27:47:WU00:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 5652
18:27:47:WU00:FS01:Core PID:9456
18:27:47:WU00:FS01:FahCore 0x21 started
18:27:47:WU00:FS01:0x21:*********************** Log Started 2019-09-19T18:27:47Z ***********************
18:27:47:WU00:FS01:0x21roject: 14230 (Run 207, Clone 0, Gen 4)
18:27:47:WU00:FS01:0x21:Unit: 0x0000000780fccb0a5d654f8e6c085fce
18:27:47:WU00:FS01:0x21:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
18:27:47:WU00:FS01:0x21:Machine: 1
18:27:47:WU00:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file core.xml
18:27:47:WU00:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file integrator.xml
18:27:47:WU00:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file state.xml
18:27:47:WU00:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file system.xml
18:27:48:WU00:FS01:0x21igital signatures verified
18:27:48:WU00:FS01:0x21:Folding@home GPU Core21 Folding@home Core
18:27:48:WU00:FS01:0x21:Version 0.0.20
18:28:02:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 0 out of 500000 steps (0%)
18:28:02:WU00:FS01:0x21:Temperature control disabled. Requirements: single Nvidia GPU, tmax must be < 110 and twait >= 900
18:28:29:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 5000 out of 500000 steps (1%)
18:28:56:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 10000 out of 500000 steps (2%)
18:29:22:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 15000 out of 500000 steps (3%)
18:29:49:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 20000 out of 500000 steps (4%)
18:30:17:WU00:FS01:0x21:ERROR:exception: Error downloading array energyBuffer: clEnqueueReadBuffer (-5)
18:30:17:WU00:FS01:0x21:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
18:30:17:WU00:FS01:0x21:Saving result file log.txt
18:30:17:WU00:FS01:0x21:Folding@home Core Shutdown: BAD_WORK_UNIT
18:30:17:WARNING:WU00:FS01:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
18:30:17:WU00:FS01:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:14230 run:207 clone:0 gen:4 core:0x21 unit:0x0000000780fccb0a5d654f8e6c085fce
18:30:17:WU00:FS01:Uploading 7.50KiB to 128.252.203.10
18:30:17:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 128.252.203.10:8080
18:30:18:WU00:FS01:Upload complete
18:30:18:WU00:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
18:30:18:WU00:FS01:Cleaning up
18:30:18:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 65.254.110.245:80
18:30:18:WU01:FS01:Assigned to work server 155.247.166.220
18:30:18:WU01:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: READY gpu:0:TU104 [GeForce RTX 2080 Rev. A] 10068 from 155.247.166.220
18:30:18:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 155.247.166.220:8080
18:30:19:WU01:FS01ownloading 6.06MiB
18:30:25:WU01:FS01ownload 79.38%
18:30:26:WU01:FS01ownload complete
18:30:26:WU01:FS01:Received Unit: id:01 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:14191 run:19 clone:15 gen:17 core:0x21 unit:0x000000180002894c5d5d742c8d8254c1
18:30:26:WU01:FS01:Starting
18:30:26:WU01:FS01:Running FahCore: D:\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe C:/Users/H1j4ck3r-PC/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/cores.foldingathome.org/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_21.fah/FahCore_21.exe -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 5900 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia
18:30:26:WU01:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 10120
18:30:26:WU01:FS01:Core PID:7656
18:30:26:WU01:FS01:FahCore 0x21 started
18:30:26:WU01:FS01:0x21:*********************** Log Started 2019-09-19T18:30:26Z ***********************
18:30:26:WU01:FS01:0x21roject: 14191 (Run 19, Clone 15, Gen 17)
18:30:26:WU01:FS01:0x21:Unit: 0x000000180002894c5d5d742c8d8254c1
18:30:26:WU01:FS01:0x21:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
18:30:26:WU01:FS01:0x21:Machine: 1
18:30:26:WU01:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file core.xml
18:30:26:WU01:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file integrator.xml
18:30:26:WU01:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file state.xml
18:30:26:WU01:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file system.xml
18:30:26:WU01:FS01:0x21igital signatures verified
18:30:26:WU01:FS01:0x21:Folding@home GPU Core21 Folding@home Core
18:30:26:WU01:FS01:0x21:Version 0.0.20
18:30:29:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 0 out of 25000000 steps (0%)
18:30:29:WU01:FS01:0x21:Temperature control disabled. Requirements: single Nvidia GPU, tmax must be < 110 and twait >= 900
18:32:48:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 250000 out of 25000000 steps (1%)
18:35:07:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 500000 out of 25000000 steps (2%)
18:35:23:WU01:FS01:0x21:ERROR:exception: Error downloading array energyBuffer: clEnqueueReadBuffer (-5)
18:35:23:WU01:FS01:0x21:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
18:35:23:WU01:FS01:0x21:Saving result file log.txt
18:35:23:WU01:FS01:0x21:Folding@home Core Shutdown: BAD_WORK_UNIT
18:35:24:WARNING:WU01:FS01:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
18:35:24:WU01:FS01:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:14191 run:19 clone:15 gen:17 core:0x21 unit:0x000000180002894c5d5d742c8d8254c1
18:35:24:WU01:FS01:Uploading 7.50KiB to 155.247.166.220
18:35:24:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 155.247.166.220:8080
18:35:24:WU01:FS01:Upload complete
18:35:24:WU01:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
18:35:24:WU01:FS01:Cleaning up
18:35:24:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 65.254.110.245:80
18:35:24:WU00:FS01:Assigned to work server 128.252.203.10
18:35:24:WU00:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: READY gpu:0:TU104 [GeForce RTX 2080 Rev. A] 10068 from 128.252.203.10
18:35:24:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 128.252.203.10:8080
18:35:25:WU00:FS01ownloading 66.99MiB
18:35:31:WU00:FS01ownload 96.09%
18:35:31:WU00:FS01ownload complete
18:35:31:WU00:FS01:Received Unit: id:00 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:14226 run:39 clone:1 gen:11 core:0x21 unit:0x0000001180fccb0a5d6545ddf7396cab
18:35:31:WU00:FS01:Starting
18:35:31:WU00:FS01:Running FahCore: D:\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe C:/Users/H1j4ck3r-PC/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/cores.foldingathome.org/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_21.fah/FahCore_21.exe -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 5900 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia
18:35:31:WU00:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 540
18:35:31:WU00:FS01:Core PID:7972
18:35:31:WU00:FS01:FahCore 0x21 started
18:35:31:WU00:FS01:0x21:*********************** Log Started 2019-09-19T18:35:31Z ***********************
18:35:31:WU00:FS01:0x21roject: 14226 (Run 39, Clone 1, Gen 11)
18:35:31:WU00:FS01:0x21:Unit: 0x0000001180fccb0a5d6545ddf7396cab
18:35:31:WU00:FS01:0x21:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
18:35:31:WU00:FS01:0x21:Machine: 1
18:35:31:WU00:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file core.xml
18:35:31:WU00:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file integrator.xml
18:35:31:WU00:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file state.xml
18:35:32:WU00:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file system.xml
18:35:32:WU00:FS01:0x21igital signatures verified
18:35:32:WU00:FS01:0x21:Folding@home GPU Core21 Folding@home Core
18:35:32:WU00:FS01:0x21:Version 0.0.20
18:35:45:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 0 out of 2000000 steps (0%)
18:35:45:WU00:FS01:0x21:Temperature control disabled. Requirements: single Nvidia GPU, tmax must be < 110 and twait >= 900
18:37:30:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 20000 out of 2000000 steps (1%)
18:39:19:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 40000 out of 2000000 steps (2%)
18:41:08:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 60000 out of 2000000 steps (3%)
18:41:47:WU00:FS01:0x21:Bad State detected... attempting to resume from last good checkpoint. Is your system overclocked?
18:43:31:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 80000 out of 2000000 steps (4%)
18:45:20:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 100000 out of 2000000 steps (5%)
18:46:08:WU00:FS01:0x21:ERROR:exception: Error downloading array energyBuffer: clEnqueueReadBuffer (-5)
18:46:08:WU00:FS01:0x21:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
18:46:08:WU00:FS01:0x21:Saving result file badstate-0.xml
18:46:08:WU00:FS01:0x21:Saving result file log.txt
18:46:08:WU00:FS01:0x21:Folding@home Core Shutdown: BAD_WORK_UNIT
18:46:08:WARNING:WU00:FS01:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
18:46:08:WU00:FS01:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:14226 run:39 clone:1 gen:11 core:0x21 unit:0x0000001180fccb0a5d6545ddf7396cab
18:46:08:WU00:FS01:Uploading 16.18MiB to 128.252.203.10
18:46:08:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 128.252.203.10:8080
18:46:09:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 65.254.110.245:80
18:46:09:WU01:FS01:Assigned to work server 128.252.203.4
18:46:09:WU01:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: READY gpu:0:TU104 [GeForce RTX 2080 Rev. A] 10068 from 128.252.203.4
18:46:09:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 128.252.203.4:8080
18:46:10:WU01:FS01ownloading 11.67MiB
18:46:11:WU01:FS01ownload complete
18:46:11:WU01:FS01:Received Unit: id:01 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:13816 run:0 clone:472 gen:291 core:0x21 unit:0x000001a180fccb045b36d01b3fa8d5a7
18:46:11:WU01:FS01:Starting
18:46:11:WU01:FS01:Running FahCore: D:\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe C:/Users/H1j4ck3r-PC/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/cores.foldingathome.org/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_21.fah/FahCore_21.exe -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 5900 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia
18:46:11:WU01:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 7836
18:46:11:WU01:FS01:Core PID:9756
18:46:11:WU01:FS01:FahCore 0x21 started
18:46:12:WU01:FS01:0x21:*********************** Log Started 2019-09-19T18:46:11Z ***********************
18:46:12:WU01:FS01:0x21roject: 13816 (Run 0, Clone 472, Gen 291)
18:46:12:WU01:FS01:0x21:Unit: 0x000001a180fccb045b36d01b3fa8d5a7
18:46:12:WU01:FS01:0x21:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
18:46:12:WU01:FS01:0x21:Machine: 1
18:46:12:WU01:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file core.xml
18:46:12:WU01:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file integrator.xml
18:46:12:WU01:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file state.xml
18:46:12:WU01:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file system.xml
18:46:12:WU01:FS01:0x21igital signatures verified
18:46:12:WU01:FS01:0x21:Folding@home GPU Core21 Folding@home Core
18:46:12:WU01:FS01:0x21:Version 0.0.20
18:46:14:WU00:FS01:Upload 25.49%
18:46:15:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 0 out of 5000000 steps (0%)
18:46:15:WU01:FS01:0x21:Temperature control disabled. Requirements: single Nvidia GPU, tmax must be < 110 and twait >= 900
18:46:20:WU00:FS01:Upload 66.43%
18:46:26:WU00:FS01:Upload 97.32%
18:46:27:WU00:FS01:Upload complete
18:46:28:WU00:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
18:46:28:WU00:FS01:Cleaning up
18:47:02:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 50000 out of 5000000 steps (1%)
18:47:49:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 100000 out of 5000000 steps (2%)
18:58:26:WARNING:WU01:FS01:FahCore returned an unknown error code which probably indicates that it crashed
18:58:26:WARNING:WU01:FS01:FahCore returned: UNKNOWN_ENUM (127 = 0x7f)
18:58:26:WU01:FS01:Starting
18:58:26:WU01:FS01:Running FahCore: D:\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe C:/Users/H1j4ck3r-PC/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/cores.foldingathome.org/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_21.fah/FahCore_21.exe -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 5900 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia
18:58:26:WU01:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 7108
18:58:26:WU01:FS01:Core PID:9560
18:58:26:WU01:FS01:FahCore 0x21 started
18:58:27:WU01:FS01:0x21:*********************** Log Started 2019-09-19T18:58:26Z ***********************
18:58:27:WU01:FS01:0x21roject: 13816 (Run 0, Clone 472, Gen 291)
18:58:27:WU01:FS01:0x21:Unit: 0x000001a180fccb045b36d01b3fa8d5a7
18:58:27:WU01:FS01:0x21:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
18:58:27:WU01:FS01:0x21:Machine: 1
18:58:27:WU01:FS01:0x21igital signatures verified
18:58:27:WU01:FS01:0x21:Folding@home GPU Core21 Folding@home Core
18:58:27:WU01:FS01:0x21:Version 0.0.20
18:58:29:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 0 out of 5000000 steps (0%)
18:58:29:WU01:FS01:0x21:Temperature control disabled. Requirements: single Nvidia GPU, tmax must be < 110 and twait >= 900
18:59:15:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 50000 out of 5000000 steps (1%)
19:00:02:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 100000 out of 5000000 steps (2%)
19:00:48:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 150000 out of 5000000 steps (3%)
19:01:35:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 200000 out of 5000000 steps (4%)
19:02:21:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 250000 out of 5000000 steps (5%)
19:03:08:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 300000 out of 5000000 steps (6%)
19:03:29:WU01:FS01:0x21:ERROR:exception: Error downloading array energyBuffer: clEnqueueReadBuffer (-5)
19:03:29:WU01:FS01:0x21:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
19:03:29:WU01:FS01:0x21:Saving result file log.txt
19:03:29:WU01:FS01:0x21:Folding@home Core Shutdown: BAD_WORK_UNIT
19:03:30:WARNING:WU01:FS01:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
19:03:30:WU01:FS01:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:13816 run:0 clone:472 gen:291 core:0x21 unit:0x000001a180fccb045b36d01b3fa8d5a7
19:03:30:WU01:FS01:Uploading 11.00KiB to 128.252.203.4
19:03:30:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 128.252.203.4:8080
19:03:30:WU01:FS01:Upload complete
19:03:30:WU01:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
19:03:30:WU01:FS01:Cleaning up




Vll. hat von euch jemand ne Ahnung woran es liegt. Habe jetzt noch keine weitere getestet.

Gruß


----------



## brooker (19. September 2019)

... OC zu hoch! Gehe in 20MHz Schritten runter bis kein Fehler mehr angezeigt wird und ab dann zur Stabilität nochmal 20 MHz tiefer und alles ist gut! Der Fehler würde dir jeweils nach einer TDP bspw. 2:21min angezeigt werden.


----------



## Nono15 (20. September 2019)

brooker schrieb:


> Hab foldingathomealone gerade angeschrieben und um ein Sktipt gebeten. Schlüsselereignis aus dem Log wäre "Download failed". Oder was meint ihr?



Das Schlüsselwort passt, nur wie will das Skript erkennen dass da ein Fehler vorliegt? Im Log-File wird der Vorgang ja nicht ofiziell abgebrochen...


----------



## J4ckH19h (20. September 2019)

Wow, das ging ja flott  Danke!

Dann gehe ich wieder auf den alten Takt runter.


----------



## brooker (20. September 2019)

Nono15 schrieb:


> Das Schlüsselwort passt, nur wie will das Skript erkennen dass da ein Fehler vorliegt? Im Log-File wird der Vorgang ja nicht ofiziell abgebrochen...



Sobald das Schlüsselwort fällt, wird neu gestartet. Ist zwar bei Multi GPU doof, aber besser als ewig ohne WU zu sein.


----------



## mattinator (20. September 2019)

brooker schrieb:


> Sobald das Schlüsselwort fällt, wird neu gestartet. Ist zwar bei Multi GPU doof, aber besser als ewig ohne WU zu sein.



Die logs noch mal prüfen. Ich  würde sagen, in einer Loop die Zeit zwischen "Downloading" und "Received Unit" prüfen. Ggf. aus dem "Connecting to" Eintrag noch die IP-Adresse ermitteln und zusätzlich mit netstat die Verbindung prüfen. Evtl. steht sie bei Fehler auf WARTEND (TIMEWAIT). Bei Multi-GPU in den Log-Einträgen den Folding Slot (FS) und / oder die Work Unit (WU) mit berücksichtigen.



Spoiler



03:09:57:WU01:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: RUNNING gpu:0:GP104 [GeForce GTX 1070] 6463 from 128.252.203.10
03:09:57:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 128.252.203.10:8080
03:09:57:WU00:FS00:0x21:Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
03:09:57:WU00:FS00:FahCore returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
03:09:57:WU00:FS00:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:14180 run:10 clone:154 gen:69 core:0x21 unit:0x0000006c0002894c5d3b55e306aa3d83
03:09:57:WU00:FS00:Uploading 14.88MiB to 155.247.166.220
03:09:57:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 155.247.166.220:8080
03:09:57:WU01:FS00ownloading 69.94MiB
03:10:03:WU01:FS00ownload 52.54%
03:10:04:WU00:FS00:Upload 9.66%
03:10:05:WU01:FS00ownload complete
03:10:05:WU01:FS00:Received Unit: id:01 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:14250 run:254 clone:1 gen:8 core:0x21 unit:0x0000000a80fccb0a5d6ed2185315a598
03:10:05:WU01:FS00:Starting


----------



## Bumblebee (20. September 2019)

Ich habe mal den "next-unit-percentage 100" rausgenommen (Hintergedanke; möglicherweise kommen sich UP- und Download in die Quere)
*Hat nichts geholfen *

So langsam vermute ich, dass wir an unserem Ende nichts tun können (ausser restarten)



TheNewNow schrieb:


> Hmm also das manche WUs nicht runtergeladen werden habe ich auch. Einmal geht eine ca. 70 MB WU in 5 Sekunden, und ein anderes mal bricht die Downloadrate sehr stark ein oder stoppt ganz. Wenn das passiert hilft entweder ein Neustart des PCs oder des Routers (beides funktioniert).



Das sehe ich hier auch - möglicherweise vergisst der "assign-server" einfach das "liefern" einer neuen WU, oder er liefert nur sehr langsam
Btw. der UPLOAD ist manchmal ähnlich "ausgebremst"

Ist nun natürlich der ideale Zeitpunkt für solche "Hick-ups" - ich suche aber weiter
Nächster Schritt ist der Upgrade eines betroffenen Rechners auf WIN 10 - bei denen erscheint das "Phänomen" äusserst selten


----------



## foldinghomealone (20. September 2019)

Ich hab ja ursprünglich vorgeschlagen, den Rechner einfach alle paar Stunden automatisch zu rebooten.
Kostet ja kaum Zeit, leider aber ein paar WU Prozente.

Vielleicht kennt ihr ja noch andere Programme, die z.B. HW-States wie GPU Auslastung oder Temperaturunterschreitung messen und dann einen Skript starten können, die einen Reboot ausführen können
Dazu ein kleines Skript:
shutdown -f -r -t XXXX
REM XXXX in sekunden angeben


_______________________


Das zeitgesteuert Skript umzubasteln dürfte nicht so einfach sein, weil das Skript immer nur prüft, ob sich die letzte Zeile im Logfile ändert.
Und ich weiß nicht, ob das bei dem aktuellen Fehler auch so ist. (in dem geposteten Log kann ich das nicht wirklich erkennen).

Und wie man über ein Skript den Neustart von FAH macht, weiß ich nicht.
Reboot des Systems geht einfach.

_______________________


Ich bin jetzt auch nicht wirklich verfügbar bis Montag.
Jeder darf aber am Skript rumbasteln wie er möchte und es selbst testen


----------



## Nono15 (20. September 2019)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Nächster Schritt ist der Upgrade eines betroffenen Rechners auf WIN 10 - bei denen erscheint das "Phänomen" äusserst selten



Ich hab Win10 drauf....
Ich hab auch schon die GPU-Zuordnung in den Einstellungen manuell angepasst, nicht dass die automatische Zuordnung auf die richtige GPU nicht mehr funktioniert - ohne Erfolg 
Vielleicht hat Stanford eine Antwort auf das Phänomen?

Heute Nacht lief auf dem PC mit 2 GPU´s alles wie am Schnürchen durch - mit einer GPU.
Also lass ich jetzt erstmal beide PC´s mit je einer GraKa (1080TI, 1070TI) falten (mach ich leider um die 600.000 points weniger/Tag weil die 1070 fehlt). Nach der Faltwoche werd ich nochmal testen, jetzt heisst es erstmal durchfalten und Gutes tun as good as the system let me do it


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. September 2019)

Zumindest unter Linux scheint das Problem nicht wirklich akut zu sein, ich hatte den Fehler bis jetzt ein einziges Mal.

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Happy_Hepo (20. September 2019)

Ich hatte das Problem beim Einrichten des Zweitrechners letztes WE häufiger, da ich bei schmaler leitung relativ viel von Steam geladen hatte, war die Leitung entsprechend zu. Da hat auch ein Neustart einmal nur geholfen, als ich die anderen Downloads pausiert habe.
Solange die Leitung nicht durch Downloads o.ä. ausgelastet ist, habe ich keine Probleme.


----------



## mattinator (20. September 2019)

Ich vermute, es gibt aktuell Probleme bei bestimmten Internet-Verbindungen, die vom Standort des Nutzers abhängig sind (verschiedene Leitwege).
Z.B. hat Redhat aktuell Probleme mit dem Zugriff auf die Update-Server. Da wir in der Fa. viele Kunden mit Redhat Enterprise Linux haben, habe ich einen recht guten Einblick in die Probleme. Diese treten zufällig zu verschiedenen Zeitpunkten auf und sind auf den verschiedenen Servern auch nicht synchron.


----------



## u78g (20. September 2019)

habe jetzt auch probleme mit dem Upload. Ist teilweise sehr langsam was die PPD nach unten zieht oder hängt sich ganz auf. Das ganze häuft sich beim Project 14180. Dieses konnte ich hier im Forum auch schon des öfteren im Fehler-Log sehen.


----------



## nonamez78 (20. September 2019)

Bei mir klemmten heute morgen zwei Instanzen, die im Download der neuen WU nicht weiter kamen. Leider gab es auch nie ein Timeout, weshalb es wohl Stunden lang so stand. Meine Punkte sehen dementsprechend nun echt "klasse" aus, besonders durch die gestern zugeschaltete 2080ti, die einen schönen Berg erzeugt hat und nun auch gleich mit hing .


----------



## brooker (20. September 2019)

... wir brauchen dringend das Skript! Kann jemand den Fehlercode von mir oben bestätigen. Ich setze mich dann heute ran.


----------



## brooker (20. September 2019)

... ich habe gerade wieder einen Fall gehabt: Win10 Rechner mit single 2070S. Mitten im Download stehen geblieben. Daher ist der Fehlercode nicht eineindeutig. Ich würde daher auf den FahCore_21.exe prüfen lassen und wenn die 10min lang nicht zu finden ist, wird der Client neugestartet.


----------



## picar81_4711 (20. September 2019)

Aber verstehe ich das richtig: Nur der Windows-Client hängt? Oder kann das jemand mit Linux bestätigen?


----------



## nonamez78 (20. September 2019)

Bei mir laufen nur noch Windows Instanzen, hervorgerufen durch die 3 Windows 2018 Root Server bei Hetzner und 2 "private" Kisten hier zu Hause. Aus der Sicht kann ich nur von stecken gebliebenden WIndows F@H Instanzen sprechen (auf zwei verschiedenen Maschinen, zeitlich fast synchron).
Einen Fehlercode gab es nicht. Die eine Instanz klemmte bei ca. 30%, die andere bei 67%. Es waren schon Stunden keine Logs mehr geschrieben worden, sprich ein Timeout fand nicht statt auf das letzte geschriebene Bytes (was bei jeder TCP Umgebung eigentlich von Programmier Seite mitgegeben werden sollte).
Es kann nun sein, dass der Download wirklich noch sehr, sehr langsam gelaufen ist (im Bytes/Sekunde Bereich). Durch den Umfang einer WU endet das dann in keinem weitern Eintrag im Log, da rechnerisch nie ein weiteres Prozent abgeschlossen wird. FAHControl konnte aber noch problemlos auf die Instanz zugreifen, "abgestorben" war sie in gar keinem Fall.

Sowas automatisch zu erkennen geht mit einem Log Parser sicherlich auch, aber dann muss man sich schon auf ein gutes Zeitfenster einschiessen, um nicht wirklich gerade global langsam ausgelieferte WUs zum falschen Zeitpunkt abzuschiessen.

Seit heute morgen ist das Problem aber nicht wieder aufgetreten. Alle 5 GPUs liefern wieder knapp 7mio PPD zusammen, mal sehen wie lang das gut geht .


----------



## mattinator (20. September 2019)

Bei mir unter Windows 10, allerdings nur eine GPU (1070), keine Probleme bisher. Rechner läuft durch, Windows Updates sollten einigermaßen aktuell sein. Internet über Vodafone Kabel 200 mit FRITZ!Box 6490 Cable.


----------



## brooker (20. September 2019)

... das Problem ist, dass die Verbindung während des Downloades getrennt wird. Hab das Thema auf 4 Rechner bisher gehabt. Win7 oder Win10 und alles Single GPUs. 2070S und 1070er.

Ich würde im Log sobald der Upload finsh gesetzt wird pauschal sagen, dass wenn nach 3min (variabler einstellbar durch den Anwender) nicht die core21.exe gestartet wird, der Client geschlossen und neugestartet wird. Ich hoffe das reicht. Matti was meinst du?


----------



## Hasestab (20. September 2019)

Ich hab auf 5 Systemen keine Probleme damit.  Sehr komisch alles.

Hört sich alles wie ein Routerproblem an.  Wenn der zu viele Fehler mit der Vermittlungsstelle hat , flieg ich auch aus der Session beim Zocken..

GrussHase


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. September 2019)

"WARNING:FS01:Size of positions 2584 does not match topology 2582"
Was soll das heissen? 

Taucht immer wieder in der Log der 980er auf (war nebenbei am zocken).



Nachtrag:
Der Fehler mit dem Hochladen ist gerade mit der 980 die alleine in einem Windows 10 ist vorgekommen.


----------



## mattinator (20. September 2019)

brooker schrieb:


> ... das Problem ist, dass die Verbindung während des Downloades getrennt wird. Hab das Thema auf 4 Rechner bisher gehabt. Win7 oder Win10 und alles Single GPUs. 2070S und 1070er.
> 
> Ich würde im Log sobald der Upload finsh gesetzt wird pauschal sagen, dass wenn nach 3min (variabler einstellbar durch den Anwender) nicht die core21.exe gestartet wird, der Client geschlossen und neugestartet wird. Ich hoffe das reicht. Matti was meinst du?



Wäre die schnelle Lösung. Man könnte es sicher noch ausfeilen, aber die Frage ist, ob das sich lohnt.


----------



## brooker (20. September 2019)

... kann ich den Client einzelt neu starten? Ich hatte das so verstanden, dass die FAHcontrol.exe im FAHClient Order gestartet wird und dann die Client.exe mitnimmt. 
Wie kann ich im bat den FAHcontrol im FAHclient Ordner ausführen lassen?
Hab bisher nix gefunden was funkt.


----------



## kampfschaaaf (20. September 2019)

Seit ca. 10h funzt es auf allen 4 Rechnern mit insgesamt 7 GraKas fehlerfrei. Allerdings kommt mir der Output weniger vor. Mehr WUs mit weniger ppd. Deutlich weniger. Vlt fängt sich das? Heute mittag war ich kurz davor das Hauptsystem mit den Vegas rauszunehmen: Der Client ließ sich nicht mehr starten, nicht aufrufen, wollte mich einfach mal aufregen. 
… geht aber wieder. Alles läuft jetzt  - kann losgehen!


----------



## mattinator (20. September 2019)

brooker schrieb:


> ... kann ich den Client einzelt neu starten? Ich hatte das so verstanden, dass die FAHcontrol.exe im FAHClient Order gestartet wird und dann die Client.exe mitnimmt.
> Wie kann ich im bat den FAHcontrol im FAHclient Ordner ausführen lassen?
> Hab bisher nix gefunden was funkt.



Ich würde mal sagen, einfach die Folding@home-Verknüpfung aus dem Autostart umsetzen. Hier mal von meinem Rechner (Standard-Installation):


Spoiler



cd /d C:\ProgramData\FAHClient
"C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient\HideConsole.exe" "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient\FAHClient.exe"





I


----------



## sentinel1 (20. September 2019)

Ich starte F@h manuell und hatte noch nie Probleme.

( Win 10 pro Insider Preview @ Kabel - Internet 200MBitdown/50MBitup )

Der Upload wird nebenher durchgeführt, siehe Log. 

Nachtrag: Danke broker für den Spoiler.

Nachtrag2:

Unter Umständen könnte ein zeitgesteuerter Upload in der Nacht Abhilfe schaffen ?



Spoiler



17:19:16:WU02:FS00:0xa7:Completed 850000 out of 1250000 steps (68%)
17:19:59:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 12000000 out of 12500000 steps (96%)
17:22:00:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 12125000 out of 12500000 steps (97%)
17:24:01:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 12250000 out of 12500000 steps (98%)
17:26:03:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 12375000 out of 12500000 steps (99%)
17:26:03:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 65.254.110.245:8080
17:26:04:WU00:FS01:Assigned to work server 155.247.166.220
17:26:04:WU00:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: RUNNING gpu:0:TU104 [GeForce RTX 2080] from 155.247.166.220
17:26:04:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 155.247.166.220:8080
17:26:04:WU00:FS01ownloading 15.87MiB
17:26:09:WU00:FS01ownload complete
17:26:09:WU00:FS01:Received Unit: id:00 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:14180 run:4 clone:95 gen:261 core:0x21 unit:0x000001750002894c5cbf4a0588c1c953
17:28:03:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 12500000 out of 12500000 steps (100%)
17:28:05:WU01:FS01:0x21:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
17:28:05:WU01:FS01:0x21:Saving result file checkpointState.xml
17:28:05:WU01:FS01:0x21:Saving result file checkpt.crc
17:28:05:WU01:FS01:0x21:Saving result file log.txt
17:28:05:WU01:FS01:0x21:Saving result file positions.xtc
17:28:05:WU01:FS01:0x21:Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
17:28:05:WU01:FS01:FahCore returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
17:28:05:WU01:FS01:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:14180 run:8 clone:74 gen:150 core:0x21 unit:0x000000d50002894c5cbf4a295776c02f
17:28:05:WU01:FS01:Uploading 15.02MiB to 155.247.166.220
17:28:05:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 155.247.166.220:8080
17:28:05:WU00:FS01:Starting
17:28:05:WU00:FS01:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:\Users\kusta\AppData\Roaming\FAHClient\cores/cores.foldingathome.org/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_21.fah/FahCore_21.exe -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 705 -lifeline 9684 -checkpoint 15 -gpu-vendor nvidia -opencl-platform 0 -opencl-device 0 -cuda-device 0 -gpu 0
17:28:05:WU00:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 8700
17:28:05:WU00:FS01:Core PID:11132
17:28:05:WU00:FS01:FahCore 0x21 started
17:28:06:WU00:FS01:0x21:*********************** Log Started 2019-09-20T17:28:06Z ***********************
17:28:06:WU00:FS01:0x21roject: 14180 (Run 4, Clone 95, Gen 261)
17:28:06:WU00:FS01:0x21:Unit: 0x000001750002894c5cbf4a0588c1c953
17:28:06:WU00:FS01:0x21:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
17:28:06:WU00:FS01:0x21:Machine: 1
17:28:06:WU00:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file core.xml
17:28:06:WU00:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file integrator.xml
17:28:06:WU00:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file state.xml
17:28:06:WU00:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file system.xml
17:28:06:WU00:FS01:0x21igital signatures verified
17:28:06:WU00:FS01:0x21:Folding@home GPU Core21 Folding@home Core
17:28:06:WU00:FS01:0x21:Version 0.0.20
17:28:12:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 0 out of 12500000 steps (0%)
17:28:12:WU00:FS01:0x21:Temperature control disabled. Requirements: single Nvidia GPU, tmax must be < 110 and twait >= 900
17:28:12:WU01:FS01:Upload 25.80%
17:28:22:WU01:FS01:Upload 26.21%
17:28:28:WU01:FS01:Upload 30.38%
17:30:12:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 125000 out of 12500000 steps (1%)
17:32:13:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 250000 out of 12500000 steps (2%)
17:34:15:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 375000 out of 12500000 steps (3%)
17:34:18:WU01:FS01:Upload 34.95%
17:35:16:WU01:FS01:Upload 35.37%
17:35:22:WU01:FS01:Upload 92.37%
17:35:23:WU01:FS01:Upload complete
17:35:23:WU01:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
17:35:23:WU01:FS01:Final credit estimate, 208044.00 points
17:35:23:WU01:FS01:Cleaning up
17:36:15:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 500000 out of 12500000 steps (4%)
17:38:17:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 625000 out of 12500000 steps (5%)
17:40:17:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 750000 out of 12500000 steps (6%)

..

21:55:35:WU01:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 11864
21:55:35:WU01:FS01:Core PID:4372
21:55:35:WU01:FS01:FahCore 0x21 started
21:55:35:WU01:FS01:0x21:*********************** Log Started 2019-09-20T21:55:35Z ***********************
21:55:35:WU01:FS01:0x21roject: 14191 (Run 11, Clone 3, Gen 67)
21:55:35:WU01:FS01:0x21:Unit: 0x000000510002894c5d5d741ef53e2683
21:55:35:WU01:FS01:0x21:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
21:55:35:WU01:FS01:0x21:Machine: 1
21:55:35:WU01:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file core.xml
21:55:35:WU01:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file integrator.xml
21:55:35:WU01:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file state.xml
21:55:35:WU01:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file system.xml
21:55:35:WU01:FS01:0x21igital signatures verified
21:55:35:WU01:FS01:0x21:Folding@home GPU Core21 Folding@home Core
21:55:35:WU01:FS01:0x21:Version 0.0.20
21:55:37:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 0 out of 25000000 steps (0%)
21:55:37:WU01:FS01:0x21:Temperature control disabled. Requirements: single Nvidia GPU, tmax must be < 110 and twait >= 900
21:55:41:WU00:FS01:Upload 27.80%
21:55:46:WU00:FS01:Upload complete
21:55:46:WU00:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
21:55:46:WU00:FS01:Final credit estimate, 183502.00 points
21:55:46:WU00:FS01:Cleaning up
21:58:01:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 250000 out of 25000000 steps (1%)
22:00:34:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 500000 out of 25000000 steps (2%)

abends viel schneller ? Am Sonntag wird es interessant, da lahmt das Netz in Deutschland allgemein, das bemerkt man nur mit einem schnellen Internet - Anschluss.


----------



## brooker (21. September 2019)

... moin. Habe seit 12 Stunden keine Downloadfehler mehr gehabt. Hoffe es sieht bei euch auch so gut aus!?


----------



## Bumblebee (21. September 2019)

Der erste "Wackelkandidat" wurde auf WIN 10 umgestellt - seither (seit 22 Stunden) keine Abbrüche mehr 
Hoffe es bleibt so


----------



## binär-11110110111 (21. September 2019)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> "WARNING:FS01:Size of positions 2584 does not match topology 2582"
> Was soll das heissen?
> 
> Taucht immer wieder in der Log der 980er auf (war nebenbei am zocken).



Das Problem besteht seit der Client-Version 7.5.1, hatte ich auch schon oft. Soll ein internes "kosmetisches" Problem mit der WU sein und hat NULL Auswirkungen auf die Arbeit.


----------



## _Snaker_ (21. September 2019)

Moin,
ist die Faltaktion jetzt eigentlich schon gestartet?
Samstag 00.00 ist irgendwie nicht so eindeutig


----------



## nonamez78 (21. September 2019)

PC Games Hardware - Team Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

Wenn man sich den Sprung in dem Chart ansieht, sage ich mal "ja, hat angefangen" .


----------



## brooker (21. September 2019)

... die Aktion wurde heute 00:00 gestartet. Gut falt!


----------



## brooker (21. September 2019)

... wer Probleme hat bitte hier melden. 

Ich biete auch wieder den Team Viewer Service an. Einfach PN mit den TeamViewer Daten an mich senden und ich schalte mich sobald ich kann drauf und wir machen es gemeinsam


----------



## Nono15 (21. September 2019)

brooker schrieb:


> ... moin. Habe seit 12 Stunden keine Downloadfehler mehr gehabt. Hoffe es sieht bei euch auch so gut aus!?



Ich Check von unterwegs aus regelmässig meine statistik - meine beiden rechner mit je eine gpu falten durch wie es aussieht - am sonntag schalte  ich dann die gtx1070 wieder aktiv dazu und beobachte das ganze


----------



## brooker (21. September 2019)

... meine Multi GPU Systeme waren bisher nicht betroffen. Ich bin davon überzeugt, dass ausschließlich der Server oder dessen Anbindung als Ursache in Feage kommt.


----------



## padawan1971 (21. September 2019)

Tja mene 1080TI soll nur 180t Punkte machen ... nicht mehr nicht weniger da hatte ich schon mal mehr ... hab vor kurzen mein SLI aufgelöst nur noch eine Karte neusten Treiber ... bin etwas verwirrt auch ein neu install des Clients  hilft nicht...,schade 

Gesendet von meinem C6903 mit Tapatalk


----------



## brooker (21. September 2019)

... passkey ist eingetragen? Wie viel Prozent der WU sind fertig berechnet? Bis 5% kann Müll angezeigt werden.


----------



## padawan1971 (21. September 2019)

brooker schrieb:


> ... passkey ist eingetragen? Wie viel Prozent der WU sind fertig berechnet? Bis 5% kann Müll angezeigt werden.


ne ohne Key ... dann muss ich bei 5 mio wieder anfangen hatte hatte den key schon eingetragen dann kam ein neues konto die wu sind die letzte nacht durchgelaufen und es kommt 38000 punkte oder 29000 punkte ... 1080 ti TR 1900x 32 gb ram 
Bin ja schon eine gewisse,zeit beim folding ... ob mein windows das zurück setzen nach Sli ausbau nicht verdaut hat ..


Gesendet von meinem C6903 mit Tapatalk


----------



## brooker (21. September 2019)

... wenn du den Key nicht eingetragen hast, ist es normal. Der Quick Return Bonus fehlt! Der Key ist mit deinem Nick verbunden. Trag ihn ein und du hast wieder deutlich mehr als ne Mio PPD! 
Oder schicke dene Teamviewer Daten per PN und ich schaue fix drüber.


----------



## padawan1971 (21. September 2019)

iCH hatte sonst auch mehr ich finde auch die Zahlen zu gerade ...


----------



## padawan1971 (21. September 2019)

Aha ?!


----------



## brooker (21. September 2019)

... wird doch. Nun die GPU in Ruhe rocken lassen und die CPU rausnehmen. Fertig!


----------



## padawan1971 (21. September 2019)

Pass auf hier mit key ist etwas mit dem Passkey falsch nur der key ist eingetragen sonst nix geändert


----------



## padawan1971 (21. September 2019)

wo sind die Mio´s hin? wo sind Sie geblieben ... lol


----------



## JayTea (21. September 2019)

Du hast knapp 6 Mio Punkte bisher insgesamt erwirtschaftet.
Und momentan kommen im Schnitt gut 800.000 dazu, wenn du 24 Stunden am Tag den PC so laufen lässt.
Schaut erstmal okay aus oder wo genau siehst du noch ein Problem?!


----------



## padawan1971 (21. September 2019)

Mhh ohne Paskey 12 Mio mit Passkey 5 Mio ... die 7 Mio wech schade !! kein Problem nur schade !


----------



## J4ckH19h (21. September 2019)

Wundere mich gerade über stock Taktraten der Graka, Power von 32% und einer Auslastung von > 92% beim Falten.

Liegt das an der WU?

Temps sind alle im Normalbereich also niedrig. Gestern ging es höher... 

Der Speicher läuft auch nur mit 6800 statt 7000 MHz, aber das war schon immer so...


----------



## brooker (21. September 2019)

... die WUs erzeugen unterschiedliche Last.


----------



## u78g (21. September 2019)

padawan1971 schrieb:


> wo sind die Mio´s hin? wo sind Sie geblieben ... lol





Du hast die WU`s auf Alzheimer gestellt, ändere das mal auf "Alle"  dann bekommst du auch WU´s mit mehr PPD


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. September 2019)

padawan1971 schrieb:


> Pass auf hier mit key ist etwas mit dem  Passkey falsch nur der key ist eingetragen sonst nix geändert





padawan1971 schrieb:


> Mhh ohne Paskey 12 Mio mit Passkey 5 Mio ... die 7 Mio wech schade !! kein Problem nur schade !


Der zeigt das falsch an mit 5Mio:
Padawan1971 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats
Folding@home stats report


----------



## J4ckH19h (21. September 2019)

Soll eig. ausschließlich auf Alzheimer gefaltet werden oder ist es egal?


----------



## padawan1971 (21. September 2019)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Der zeigt das falsch an mit 5Mio:
> Padawan1971 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats
> Folding@home stats report


Ich frage mich nur wieso es den unterschied gibt in der anzeige aber die Punkte gehen ja auf jeden fall ans Team ... nich das und LinuxTech noch einholt 

Gesendet von meinem C6903 mit Tapatalk


----------



## SimonSlowfood (21. September 2019)

J4ckH19h schrieb:


> Soll eig. ausschließlich auf Alzheimer gefaltet werden oder ist es egal?



Ist egal. Ich habs auf "Alle" da läuft man weniger Gefahr, dass man irgendwann keine WUs mehr bekommt.


----------



## JayTea (21. September 2019)

padawan1971 schrieb:


> Ich frage mich nur wieso es den unterschied gibt in der anzeige aber die Punkte gehen ja auf jeden fall ans Team ... nich das und LinuxTech noch einholt
> 
> Gesendet von meinem C6903 mit Tapatalk



Das liegt daran, dass eine eindeutige Identifikation nur über den Passkey möglich ist und nicht über den Faltnamen. Die sind ja im Gegensatz zu den kryptischen passkeys teils doppelt und dreifach vergeben.


----------



## padawan1971 (21. September 2019)

JayTea schrieb:


> Das liegt daran, dass eine eindeutige Identifikation nur über den Passkey stattfindet und nicht über den Faltnamen.


Mhh ist  das dein ein Konto? Bei 4 Std für die derzeitige WU habe ich noch nicht gesehen  ob die Punkte zusammen fliesen 

sonste Danke für die Antwort

Gesendet von meinem C6903 mit Tapatalk


----------



## JayTea (21. September 2019)

Bei der EOC-Statistik auf jeden Fall, ja. Dort geht's nach Nickname und Team.
Bedenken musst du außerdem, dass die Punkte dort zeitversetzt (3 Stunden?) auftauchen.


----------



## padawan1971 (21. September 2019)

Okey jetzt sind es soviel wie ich erwartet habe ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem C6903 mit Tapatalk


----------



## brooker (21. September 2019)

... richtig, nun hast du es! Happy Folding!


----------



## JayTea (21. September 2019)

>160 Mio PPD hochgerechnet für heute. Ich bin begeistert!


----------



## brooker (21. September 2019)

... das werden harte Tage für unsere Gratz-Abteilung, die Milestones purzeln nur so!


----------



## kampfschaaaf (21. September 2019)

Mein Zähler zeigt mir aktuell, daß diese Aktion zwar einem guten Zweck dient, aber nicht Greta-approved ist...


----------



## Hauwexis (21. September 2019)

So Jungs,

ab jetzt läuft meine Maschine wieder. Habe gerade die Grafikkarten getauscht. Jetzt gehts wieder rund.


----------



## brooker (22. September 2019)

Hauwexis schrieb:


> So Jungs,
> 
> ab jetzt läuft meine Maschine wieder. Habe gerade die Grafikkarten getauscht. Jetzt gehts wieder rund.



... nun bin ich aber mal gespannt!


----------



## foldinghomealone (22. September 2019)

kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Mein Zähler zeigt mir aktuell, daß diese Aktion zwar einem guten Zweck dient, aber nicht Greta-approved ist...


Es leiden wesentlich mehr Menschen an Krebs und Alzheimer als am Klimawandel. 
Dennoch bin ich auch beim Falten für einen Ressourcen schonenden Einsatz  effizienter GPUs


----------



## Jeretxxo (22. September 2019)

padawan1971 schrieb:


> *snip* nich das und LinuxTech noch einholt



Dafür das LTT erst kürzlich wieder Werbung für ihr Faltteam und Faltaktion gemacht hatten in einem ihrer Videos, mit deren Reichweite, hält das PCGH Team doch recht gut mit, vorallem wenn man mal auf den Unterschied an aktiven Foldern schaut.
Wird nicht lange dauern, wenn ihre Aktion beendet ist, sehen deren Punkte auch wieder ganz anders aus.^^


Edit: Der Tagesertrag von gestern war für's Team PCGH nun auch gute 23 Mio über LTT, so darfs weitergehen. 
Edit2: Nun sind es gar noch 27 Mio mehr als Team LTT geworden beim letzten Durchlauf des gestrigen Tages.


----------



## c00LsPoT (22. September 2019)

LTT startet ja seine Faltaktion auch erst im Oktober. Und die läuft dann auch noch vier Wochen.

Ansonsten ist TheWasp  laut LTT-Foldingthread mit seinen 30.000.000 Punkten crazy. 

Edit: 
Tag 1: 168.897.005 Punkte


----------



## foldinghomealone (22. September 2019)

168,897,005 Punkte. Wow
Rekord gebrochen gleich am ersten Tag. 

Wahnsinns Team


----------



## brooker (22. September 2019)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Wahnsinns Team



Dem kann und möchte ich uneingeschränkt zustimmen! Aber ich würde es noch erweitern!
*Wahnsinns Community! PCGH rockt* 

Vielleicht weitet die Community ihre Unterstützung auf den Zeitraum des Monats aus. Dann kann das PCGH Folding Team seine Position in der TOP10 der Welt verteidigen.


----------



## Nono15 (22. September 2019)

Das ist echt mal mega  Hardcore


----------



## foldinghomealone (22. September 2019)

Ha coolspot, wir beide haben gleichzeitig das gleiche geposted. 7.13Uhr


----------



## foldinghomealone (22. September 2019)

Wenn unsere Neulinge hoffentlich bald mit dem QRB dazu stoßen geht’s ab


----------



## padawan1971 (22. September 2019)

padawan1971 schrieb:


> Okey jetzt sind es soviel wie ich erwartet habe ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Tja nach 2 WU und ca 8 Std ist als Ergebnis nix zählbares zusammengekommen  ... jetzt ist meine Leitung auch wieder zusammengebrochen  der Download der neuen WU dauert ewig 
Mein Konto mit PassKey ist bei fast 6 Mio Punkte und bei dem was man einsehen kann ist nichts angekommen (es sind seit dem Upload der WU mehr als 3 Std vergangen heute Morgen 1 Uhr) 
Weder mich mal drum kümmern wenn meine Internet Leitung wieder mehr als 0,5 Mbit hat 

Gruss an alle Falter


----------



## JayTea (22. September 2019)

Hat jemand Zahlen an aktiven Faltern im Vergleich zu vorherigen Aktionen? 
Das wäre für mich noch intressant, wo ich die ganzen PNs verschickt habe, um die Leute zu erreichen und für die Aktionswoche zu gewinnen!


----------



## cubanrice987 (22. September 2019)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Es leiden wesentlich mehr Menschen an Krebs und Alzheimer als am Klimawandel.
> Dennoch bin ich auch beim Falten für einen Ressourcen schonenden Einsatz  effizienter GPUs






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erledigt, die alte RX580 ist raus, eigentlich weil sie in den Testläufen dauernd abgestürzt ist, aber trotzdem ist die ineffizienteste raus 

Die ging mir auch schon länger auf den Senkel, in Spielen stürzte sie auch immer öfter ab. Nach dem Testlauf und nachdem ich eingesehen habe dass das keinen Sinn mehr macht war ne 1660Ti bei Notebooksbilliger im Angebot, so ein Zufall...


----------



## Bumblebee (22. September 2019)

c00LsPoT schrieb:


> Ansonsten ist TheWasp  laut LTT-Foldingthread mit seinen 30.000.000 Punkten crazy.
> 
> ==> TheWasp *IST* ja auch crazy - kein Widerspruch  <==
> 
> ...



Die 168,897,005 sind definitiv *AUCH* crazy


----------



## binär-11110110111 (22. September 2019)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Die 168,897,005 sind definitiv *AUCH* crazy



Ist das ein neuer Rekord ?  Im Feb. 2019 waren es "nur" 150Mio...

PS: Hab's gefunden. Ist ein neuer Rekord !


----------



## brooker (22. September 2019)

padawan1971 schrieb:


> Tja nach 2 WU und ca 8 Std ist als Ergebnis nix zählbares zusammengekommen



Hab mir das gerade angeschaut. Angekommen sind 3 WUs allerdings ohne Quick Return Bonus oder nur anteilige PPDs wegen Abbruch. Was es war kann ich nicht sagen. Bitte installiere mal TeamViewer. Wir schauen uns das mal gemeinsam an. Du kannst binnen 24 Stunden 1,3Mio PPD erzeugen. Das sollte nicht so einfach liegen bleiben! Bitte melde dich mit den Zugangsdaten per PN. Ich melde mich sobald ich kann. Wir kriegen das hin.


----------



## TX112 (22. September 2019)

hm hab nur noch 559754 PPD nicht mer knapp ne Mio -.-


----------



## brooker (22. September 2019)

TX112 schrieb:


> hm hab nur noch 559754 PPD nicht mer knapp ne Mio -.-



Mit was für Hardware? Und wie viele Stunden gefaltet?


----------



## TX112 (22. September 2019)

ok jeze hab ich wieder 1.3 mio komisch 

Ryzen 5 2800x
RX Vega 64

Die Stunden kann ich dir nicht sagen sry


----------



## Hauwexis (22. September 2019)

kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Mein Zähler zeigt mir aktuell, daß diese Aktion zwar einem guten Zweck dient, aber nicht Greta-approved ist...



Dazu fällt mir nur folgendes ein...... **** you Greta


----------



## nonamez78 (22. September 2019)

JayTea schrieb:


> Hat jemand Zahlen an aktiven Faltern im Vergleich zu vorherigen Aktionen?
> Das wäre für mich noch intressant, wo ich die ganzen PNs verschickt habe, um die Leute zu erreichen und für die Aktionswoche zu gewinnen!



Das hatte mich auch interessiert. Aus einem alten Artikel ging hervor, das 160mio erreicht wurden. Da sollten wir nun doch drüber sein .


----------



## binär-11110110111 (22. September 2019)

Hauwexis schrieb:


> Dazu fällt mir nur folgendes ein...... **** you Greta



Aber nicht doch, Greta ist niedlich.  Nur ihr Schwarzweiß-Denken kann durchaus als problematisch betrachtet werden. Ich denke, daß der allg. Konsens wie üblich dazwischen liegt, aber das nur am Rande. Außerdem arbeitet unsere Hardware recht effizient und sollte somit im Toleranzrahmen liegen.


----------



## Hauwexis (22. September 2019)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Aber nicht doch, Greta ist niedlich.  Nur ihr Schwarzweiß-Denken kann durchaus als problematisch betrachtet werden. Ich denke, daß der allg. Konsens wie üblich dazwischen liegt, aber das nur am Rande. Außerdem arbeitet unsere Hardware recht effizient und sollte somit im Toleranzrahmen liegen.



Niedlich finde ich sie wenn sie und ihre Fridays for Future Murks Bewegung endlich sang und klanglos von der Bildfläche verschwinden. Dann finde ich die sogar sehr niedlich  
Das ganze ist sowieso nur eine riesengroße PR Aktion wo im Hintergrund wieder mit der Geld verdient wird. Alles nur beschiss, aber die Leute sind so dumm und springen drauf an. Das kommt halt dabei raus wenn man das Volk mit Hartz 4 TV bestrahlt. Sollen sie ihre Haushaltsgeräte doch in Bäume einstecken, dann haben die grünen Strom. 
Bis dahin Folde ich weiter 24/7 und fahre mit meinem 8 Ender durch die Gegend 

Lasst uns besser nicht weiter davon schreiben, sonst rege ich mich nur wieder auf.


----------



## padawan1971 (22. September 2019)

brooker schrieb:


> Hab mir das gerade angeschaut. Angekommen sind 3 WUs allerdings ohne Quick Return Bonus oder nur anteilige PPDs wegen Abbruch. Was es war kann ich nicht sagen. Bitte installiere mal TeamViewer. Wir schauen uns das mal gemeinsam an. Du kannst binnen 24 Stunden 1,3Mio PPD erzeugen. Das sollte nicht so einfach liegen bleiben! Bitte melde dich mit den Zugangsdaten per PN. Ich melde mich sobald ich kann. Wir kriegen das hin.


okey 

Gesendet von meinem C6903 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sir Meier (22. September 2019)

Hallo zusammen

Im Log stand heute die Meldung:10:03:16:WU00:FS01:0x21:ERROR:exception: Error downloading array energyBuffer: clEnqueueReadBuffer (-5)
10:03:17:WARNING:WU00:FS01:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72).Sollte ich da was ändern.


----------



## brooker (22. September 2019)

... der Temperaturanstieg macht sich bemerkbar. Senke das OC gleich um 20MHz ab. Aber TeamViewer ist bei dir nicht an.


----------



## Sir Meier (22. September 2019)

brooker schrieb:


> ... der Temperaturanstieg macht sich bemerkbar. Senke das OC gleich um 20MHz ab. Aber TeamViewer ist bei dir nicht an.



Habe ihn jetzt an. Zugangsdaten habe ich dir geschickt.


----------



## julian35152 (22. September 2019)

*AW: [Projekt] ein neuer Dauerfalter für zwei GPUs entsteht*

Ich Frage einfach grad mal so blöd hir:

Habe das ganze thema jetzt erst gesehen.

Wie kann ich mitmachen und wo muss ich mich dafür Anmelden etc?
Die Seite News and Updates - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats Finde ich extrem unübersichtlich usw.


Wenn jemand bitte einfach mal ein kleine Anleitung sagt wäre das nett!

Habe da noch freie Server leistung zu vergeben.
Kann man überhaupt das mit nur CPU leistung machen oder braucht man eine Starke GPU?

Hätte da noch 24x3 GHz eine ältere Quadro und 60Gb Ram in einem Server


----------



## brooker (22. September 2019)

*AW: [Projekt] ein neuer Dauerfalter für zwei GPUs entsteht*

... schaue mal bitte auf PCGH, dort ist oben ein persönlicher Aufruf, dort wird auf die Aktion verwiesen. Oder aber du schaust auf der Main. Oder hier:
https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...r-anmeldung-zum-gewinnspiel.html#post10001100

Dein Post und meine Antwort wird im Anschluss verschoben. Es geht in der Rumpelkammer weiter!


----------



## brooker (22. September 2019)

... OC um 20Mhz gesenkt.

@Mattinator: wie groß ist die aktuelle Spreizung beim Maximaltakt nach deiner Erfahrung zwischen den WUs? Ich habe bisher 60MHz angenommen. Kannst du das bestätigen? Danke.


----------



## mattinator (22. September 2019)

Aktuell bewegen sich meine WU's zwischen ca. 700K und 770K PPD. Ob meine GTX1070 mit "Maximaltakt" läuft, kann ich nicht sagen. Ich habe nur ein wenig den Takt im MSI AfterBurner angehoben (Core 77MHz, Memory 200MHz, Power Limit auf max. - 126% ), keine Kurve erstellt. Damit läuft die GPU mit 2000MHz+ (aktuell 2012MHz mit Projekt 14180) und der VRAM mit 2000MHz. Zumindest sind insgesamt mit diesen Parametern nur 3 WU's gecrasht. Wahrscheinlich GPU zu warm und ggf. auch eine defekte WU.


----------



## Ramons01 (22. September 2019)

TX112 schrieb:


> ok jeze hab ich wieder 1.3 mio komisch
> 
> Ryzen 5 2800x
> RX Vega 64
> ...



Was hast du für Einstellungen mit Ryzen + Vega?

Hab den Ryzen 1700 + Vega 56 und bei mir bringt die Vega auch nur 578830 PPD. Laut GPU-Z zwar 99% Load aber im Task manager ist die fast im Idle, nur im 3D Thread 2-3% Auslastung.
Wenn nur GPU Folding läuft braucht das auf dem Ryzen 5-15% da kanns also nicht liegen.

Sollte man für die Vega mehr als einen Thread erstellen oder fehlt da sonst noch ein Setting? Hab versucht mich an den Guide zu halten.


----------



## brooker (22. September 2019)

... AMD GPUs brauchen nur wenig CPU-Leistung, wie du selbst schon festgestellt hast. 1 Thread für GPU +System reichen. Bei der CPU dran denken, dass die Anzahl der Threads keine Primzahl sein darf 

Ich  denke die PPDs gehen grob in Ordnung. Schaue doch mal in Holdie PPD,-Übersicht hier im Forum nach.


----------



## JayTea (22. September 2019)

*Primzahl

Die Anzeige im Taskmanager ist normal.
Ich weiß grade nicht, ob es dort eine brauchbare Ansicht gibt.
GPU-Z ist in jedem Fall gut und richtig!


----------



## kampfschaaaf (22. September 2019)

Ramons01 schrieb:


> Was hast du für Einstellungen mit Ryzen + Vega?
> 
> Hab den Ryzen 1700 + Vega 56 und bei mir bringt die Vega auch nur 578830 PPD. Laut GPU-Z zwar 99% Load aber im Task manager ist die fast im Idle, nur im 3D Thread 2-3% Auslastung.
> Wenn nur GPU Folding läuft braucht das auf dem Ryzen 5-15% da kanns also nicht liegen.
> ...



Kommt aufs Projekt an, das berechnet wird. Bei AMD brauchste Dich nicht so zu kümmern. Deine GPU hat einfach gesprochen zwei Herzkammern. Eine ist für den Videoload zuständig und eine für den Computeload. Die beiden Kammern haben beim Spielen zusammen zu tun - beim Falten aber nicht. Dein Taskmanager fragt vereinfacht nach dem Videoload, der ja faktisch nicht existiert. Von daher ist alles in Ordnung und GPU-Z zeigt richtig an.

575k ppd sind für ne Vega56 unter Luft in Ordnung. Allerdings boostet sie besser, wenn sie kühler ist. Die Vega56 sowie die 64 profitieren vom Undervolting. Das macht ein paar Grad und gibt Luft für mehr boost. Ja, richtig: Weniger Volt - mehr Takt...
Aber nicht übertreiben. Das automatische undervolten aus dem AMD-Treiber tut es schon.
Meine Vega64 geht je nach Projekt auch mal auf 1,4Mio ppd hoch. Das sind dann aber die guten 142xx. Deine 56 kann da auch auf deutlich über 800k kommen.
MfG und gut Falt!


----------



## JayTea (22. September 2019)

Die Reise geht in Richtung 180.000 k bis 200.000 k PPD.


----------



## brooker (22. September 2019)

... verkaufe ein "k" und kaufe ein "Mio"


----------



## DOcean (22. September 2019)

*AW: [Projekt] ein neuer Dauerfalter für zwei GPUs entsteht*

CPU Falten ist fast nicht mehr sinnvoll, wenig Punkte viel Watt(=€)

die alte Quadro könnte auch sein das die nix mehr bringt, da nicht supportet...

@Brooker verschieb mich dann mit


----------



## Schussmann (22. September 2019)

Mal ne Frage an die Gut Informierten hier:

Ich möchte meine 1060 Aorus in Rente schicken und mir spätestens morgen Abend eine neue Bestellen.
Gibt es was neues zum Folding mit der Navi ?
Sonnst was ist besser RTX 2070S oder RTX 2080 ?

schon mal vielen Dank im voraus.

MFG.  Michael


----------



## sentinel1 (22. September 2019)

@*Schussmann* 

RTX 2080ti FTW

Der Upload verzögert sich schon wieder



Spoiler



17:08:54:WU02:FS01:Upload 30.39%
17:09:01:WU02:FS01:Upload 32.50%
17:09:12:WU02:FS01:Upload 36.30%
17:09:23:WU02:FS01:Upload 36.72%
17:10:54:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 125000 out of 12500000 steps (1%)
17:12:01:WU02:FS01:Upload 40.94%
17:12:56:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 250000 out of 12500000 steps (2%)
17:14:59:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 375000 out of 12500000 steps (3%)
17:17:01:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 500000 out of 12500000 steps (4%)
17:19:05:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 625000 out of 12500000 steps (5%)
17:19:29:WU00:FS00:0xa7:Completed 950000 out of 1250000 steps (76%)
17:21:03:WU02:FS01:Upload 41.36%
17:21:07:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 750000 out of 12500000 steps (6%)
17:23:10:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 875000 out of 12500000 steps (7%)
17:25:12:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1000000 out of 12500000 steps (8%)
17:27:16:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1125000 out of 12500000 steps (9%)
17:29:18:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1250000 out of 12500000 steps (10%)
17:29:56:WU02:FS01:Upload 41.78%
17:31:20:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1375000 out of 12500000 steps (11%)
17:31:49:WU02:FS01:Upload 42.21%
17:32:42:WU02:FS01:Upload 45.16%
17:32:42:WARNING:WU02:FS01:Exception: Failed to send results to work server: Transfer failed
17:32:42:WU02:FS01:Trying to send results to collection server
17:32:42:WU02:FS01:Uploading 14.81MiB to 128.252.203.4
17:32:42:WU02:FS01:Connecting to 128.252.203.4:8080
17:32:48:WU02:FS01:Upload complete
17:32:48:WU02:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
17:32:48:WU02:FS01:Final credit estimate, 198981.00 points
17:32:48:WU02:FS01:Cleaning up


----------



## Ramons01 (22. September 2019)

Alles klar, danke euch für die Info. Dann lasse ich meine Vega mal ein wenig werkeln.


----------



## brooker (22. September 2019)

Schussmann schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an die Gut Informierten hier:
> 
> Ich möchte meine 1060 Aorus in Rente schicken und mir spätestens morgen Abend eine neue Bestellen.
> Gibt es was neues zum Folding mit der Navi ?
> ...



... denke Preis/Leistung sollte die 2070S derzeit besser sein - jedenfalls wo ich kaufe.


----------



## ProfBoom (22. September 2019)

*AW: [Projekt] ein neuer Dauerfalter für zwei GPUs entsteht*



DOcean schrieb:


> CPU Falten ist fast nicht mehr sinnvoll, wenig Punkte viel Watt(=€)



Weniger Punkte/Watt stimmt, aber auf CPU und GPU werden unterschiedliche Projekte berechnet. CPU Projekte laufen ineffizient auf GPUs, da sie nicht so massiv parallelisierbar sind.
Aus diesem Grund hat CPU folding noch seine Berechtigung.
Wer da helfen möchte - immer gerne!


----------



## binär-11110110111 (23. September 2019)

*193,030,618 PPD*, *gestern waren es 168,897,005 - echt krass !*


----------



## Bumblebee (23. September 2019)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> *193,030,618 PPD*, *gestern waren es 168,897,005 - echt krass !*



Ja, absolute *SPITZE *-


----------



## Hauwexis (23. September 2019)

Toll. Mein Rechner hat diese Nacht beschlossen ein Windows Update zu fahren. Habe jetzt bestimmt 6-7 Stunde keine Punkte gemacht. Geil !


----------



## Smagjus (23. September 2019)

Kann ich nachschauen, wieviele Punkte ich im Rahmen der Faltwoche bereits gemacht habe? Ich finde nur eine Übersicht über meine Gesamtpunkte.

Edit: Ah, bin gerade selbst fündig geworden:
smagjus - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## TheNewNow (23. September 2019)

JayTea schrieb:


> Die Anzeige im Taskmanager ist normal.
> Ich weiß grade nicht, ob es dort eine brauchbare Ansicht gibt.
> GPU-Z ist in jedem Fall gut und richtig!



Wenn man im Taskmanager auch die Compute Belastung anzeigen lässt, sieht man auch hier die hohe Auslastung. Nur Standardmäßig interessiert das den Windows Taskmanager nicht


----------



## Bumblebee (23. September 2019)

Hauwexis schrieb:


> Toll. Mein Rechner hat diese Nacht beschlossen ein Windows Update zu fahren. Habe jetzt bestimmt 6-7 Stunde keine Punkte gemacht. Geil !



Du solltest ihm solch ein Gebaren bei Androhung von Stromentzug abgewöhnen

Meine Rechner fahren ihre Updates dann wenn *ICH* es will


----------



## Sir Meier (23. September 2019)

Hallo zusammen

2. GPU hat keine Verbindung mehr zum Server Fehlermeldung. 11:58:30:ERROR:Receive error: 10053: Eine bestehende Verbindung wurde softwaregesteuert
11:58:30:ERROR:durch den Hostcomputer abgebrochen. Kann einer von euch helfen.


----------



## Sir Meier (23. September 2019)

Da bin ich noch mal. Jetzt rechnen beide GPUs nicht mehr.


----------



## Sir Meier (23. September 2019)

Die erste GPU rechnet wieder, vieleicht fängt die zweite auch wieder an.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. September 2019)

@Sir Meier:
Rechner schon neugestartet?

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hauwexis (23. September 2019)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Du solltest ihm solch ein Gebaren bei Androhung von Stromentzug abgewöhnen
> 
> Meine Rechner fahren ihre Updates dann wenn *ICH* es will




Da hast du wohl Recht.


----------



## TX112 (23. September 2019)

Ramons01 schrieb:


> Was hast du für Einstellungen mit Ryzen + Vega?
> 
> Hab den Ryzen 1700 + Vega 56 und bei mir bringt die Vega auch nur 578830 PPD. Laut GPU-Z zwar 99% Load aber im Task manager ist die fast im Idle, nur im 3D Thread 2-3% Auslastung.
> Wenn nur GPU Folding läuft braucht das auf dem Ryzen 5-15% da kanns also nicht liegen.
> ...



Habe ganz normale Einstellungen, da ich dies mein einziger Rechner ist und ich die Graka sowie CPU nicht kaputt machen will. Neu Anschaffung würde sonst dauern. Hab zwischen 650k und 1.2 mio PPD

vlt würde Undervolting was tun, hat jemand einen Link vlt für mich ?


----------



## Sir Meier (23. September 2019)

PC neu gestartet. Jetzt laufen wieder beide Grafikkarten.


----------



## Schussmann (23. September 2019)

so RTX 2070S per Kurzschlussreaktion im Laden geholt > Verbaut > was soll ich sagen von 400k auf 1,2 Mille PPD > geht doch  😁


----------



## Lubi7 (23. September 2019)

TX112 schrieb:


> Habe ganz normale Einstellungen, da ich dies mein einziger Rechner ist und ich die Graka sowie CPU nicht kaputt machen will. Neu Anschaffung würde sonst dauern. Hab zwischen 650k und 1.2 mio PPD
> 
> vlt würde Undervolting was tun, hat jemand einen Link vlt für mich ?



Da kann Youtubeganz gut helfen
YouTube


----------



## brooker (23. September 2019)

... Downloadfehler noch immer aktiv. Heute ware zwei Single-GPUs betroffen.  :/


----------



## c00LsPoT (23. September 2019)

brooker schrieb:


> ... Downloadfehler noch immer aktiv. Heute ware zwei Single-GPUs betroffen.  :/



Bis jetzt läuft's bei mir fehlerfrei. Ich hoffe es bleibt dabei.  ... Vielleicht machst Du einfach zu viele WUs. Oder zu schnell...


----------



## Nono15 (23. September 2019)

brooker schrieb:


> ... Downloadfehler noch immer aktiv. Heute ware zwei Single-GPUs betroffen.  :/



Also ich falte seit Sonntag abend mit 3 GPU´s auf 2 PC´s - bis jetzt klappt es - toitoitoi  Nur meine 1080TI musste heute unter tags aussetzen da ich was anderes am PC machen musste, morgen auch nochmal (faltet dafür in der Nacht).
Was ich festgestellt habe ist dass der Download einer neuen WU mit 16 MB stellenweise bis zu 5 min dauert, aber der Download bricht nicht ab (hab das im Log-File beobachtet weil ich auch zuerst dachte, es geht nicht voran).


Spoiler



15:23:12:WU00:FS01ownloading 15.86MiB
15:23:12:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 128.252.203.4:8080
15:23:18:WU01:FS01:Upload 64.33%
15:23:18:WU00:FS01ownload 3.55%
15:23:20:WU01:FS01:Upload complete
15:23:20:WU01:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
15:23:20:WU01:FS01:Final credit estimate, 59306.00 points
15:23:20:WU01:FS01:Cleaning up
15:23:24:WU00:FS01ownload 5.52%
15:23:30:WU00:FS01ownload 7.49%
15:23:38:WU00:FS01ownload 9.06%
15:23:44:WU00:FS01ownload 11.04%
15:23:50:WU00:FS01ownload 12.61%
15:23:56:WU00:FS01ownload 14.98%
15:24:02:WU00:FS01ownload 16.95%
15:24:08:WU00:FS01ownload 18.92%
15:24:14:WU00:FS01ownload 21.28%
15:24:21:WU00:FS01ownload 23.25%
15:24:27:WU00:FS01ownload 24.83%
15:24:33:WU00:FS01ownload 27.19%
15:24:39:WU00:FS01ownload 28.38%
15:24:46:WU00:FS01ownload 29.56%
15:24:52:WU00:FS01ownload 30.74%
15:24:58:WU00:FS01ownload 31.92%
15:25:01:WU02:FS02:0x21:Completed 4750000 out of 12500000 steps (38%)
15:25:04:WU00:FS01ownload 33.50%
15:25:10:WU00:FS01ownload 34.29%
15:25:16:WU00:FS01ownload 36.65%
15:25:22:WU00:FS01ownload 38.23%
15:25:29:WU00:FS01ownload 39.41%
15:25:35:WU00:FS01ownload 40.99%
15:25:41:WU00:FS01ownload 42.17%
15:25:47:WU00:FS01ownload 44.14%
15:25:54:WU00:FS01ownload 46.11%
15:26:00:WU00:FS01ownload 48.48%
15:26:07:WU00:FS01ownload 50.05%
15:26:14:WU00:FS01ownload 51.63%
15:26:20:WU00:FS01ownload 53.60%
15:26:27:WU00:FS01ownload 56.36%
15:26:33:WU00:FS01ownload 57.54%
15:26:39:WU00:FS01ownload 59.12%
15:26:45:WU00:FS01ownload 60.30%
15:26:51:WU00:FS01ownload 61.88%
15:26:57:WU00:FS01ownload 63.45%
15:27:03:WU00:FS01ownload 65.42%
15:27:09:WU00:FS01ownload 66.61%
15:27:17:WU00:FS01ownload 67.79%
15:27:23:WU00:FS01ownload 68.58%
15:27:30:WU00:FS01ownload 70.15%
15:27:36:WU00:FS01ownload 71.73%
15:27:42:WU00:FS01ownload 74.49%
15:27:48:WU00:FS01ownload 76.07%
15:27:54:WU00:FS01ownload 78.04%
15:28:00:WU00:FS01ownload 81.19%
15:28:06:WU00:FS01ownload 83.55%
15:28:12:WU00:FS01ownload 85.53%
15:28:16:WU02:FS02:0x21:Completed 4875000 out of 12500000 steps (39%)
15:28:18:WU00:FS01ownload 87.50%
15:28:24:WU00:FS01ownload 91.04%
15:28:30:WU00:FS01ownload 93.01%
15:28:36:WU00:FS01ownload 95.38%
15:28:42:WU00:FS01ownload 97.74%
15:28:48:WU00:FS01ownload 99.32%
15:28:50:WU00:FS01ownload complete


Und ja, laut Speedtest habe ich volle 200 MBit 
Wie  Ihr schon sagtet: könnte auch sein dass die Server in Stanford langsam  an Ihre Grenzen kommen da ich persönlich den Eindruck habe, dass die WU´s immer  grösser werden - Ergo die Server gleichzeitig viel mehr an Bandbreite  bereitstellen müssen bei der gleichen Menge an Downloads.


----------



## brooker (23. September 2019)

... mal ein kleiner Schmanckerl fürs Auge. Danke an *Picar81_4711* der mir Sonntag in der Früh beim Einrichten des HFM die Feder geführt hat!


----------



## Hauwexis (23. September 2019)

Schussmann schrieb:


> so RTX 2070S per Kurzschlussreaktion im Laden geholt > Verbaut > was soll ich sagen von 400k auf 1,2 Mille PPD > geht doch  




Hatte die Tage auch überlegt eine 2070 zu kaufen da man die ja mittlerweile für um 400€ bekommt. Welche hast du dir gekauft und was hast du bezahlt?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. September 2019)

brooker schrieb:


> ... mal ein kleiner Schmanckerl fürs Auge. Danke an *Picar81_4711* der mir Sonntag in der Früh beim Einrichten des HFM die Feder geführt hat!


Als FoBoSa-Verwalter hast du ja auch genug Zugriff auf gute Falthardware.


----------



## brooker (23. September 2019)

... das stimmt. Mache gerade Werbung für Foldingpartnerschaften. Bis auf die SSDs sind die Falter für FoPaSa ready. Kann sogar meinen stabile Takt für die GPUs mitgeben


----------



## Hasestab (23. September 2019)

Wird ja auch mal Zeit das du die ganze Hardware (Gpu)laufen lässt. Hab Leider keinen Pokal für dich.

Gruss


----------



## J4ckH19h (23. September 2019)

Richtig klasse wie das hier nach vorne geht! 

Falls es für jemanden wichtig ist:

Die Logitech G-Hub Software sorgt bei meinem System dafür, dass die Grafikkarte 400 MHz Clockspeed verliert. Gleichzeitig sinkt die Power auf max 35% (Hatte ich schon mal beschrieben).
Die Karte bleibt natürlich auch kühler.

Sollte sich jemand von den Pro-Faltern für dieses Phänomen interessieren stehe ich gerne zur Verfügung!

Weiterhin gut falt


----------



## Knutowskie (24. September 2019)

Lange nicht intensiv gefaltet... Ich hab schon gegoogled aber nichts gefunden. Was ist da los?



> *********************** Log Started 2019-09-23T22:03:40Z ***********************22:03:40:WU00:FS00:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:13794 run:5 clone:177 gen:20 core:0xa7 unit:0x000000170002894c5d5f33bf0d396ce8
> 22:03:40:WU00:FS00:Uploading 26.73MiB to 155.247.166.220
> 22:03:40:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 155.247.166.220:8080
> 22:03:52:WU00:FS00:Upload 20.81%
> ...



Die WU ist schon seit Stunden fertig und hört einfach mittendrin auf hochzuladen. Nachm Neustart des Rechners kriecht die immer noch so rum. Der Server reagiert auf http normal.


----------



## foldinghomealone (24. September 2019)

Wir haben die Theorie, dass zeitweise die Stanford-Server überlastet sind


----------



## Knutowskie (24. September 2019)

Tolle Wurst. Dann gehen die schönen Bonuspunkte flöten. Naja ich hab meine 300k gerissen, dann mach ich halt aus. Eh noch zu warm in der Bude.

edit: der hat jetzt in ner halben Stunde 6 MB hochgeladen... Ich fahr den Rechner runter. Wenn die unsere WUs nicht mehr haben wollen...


----------



## Jeretxxo (24. September 2019)

Jap, hab auch hin und wieder Probleme meine WU's loszubekommen bzw überhaupt den collection server zu erreichen, bisschen blöd, aber davon lassen wir uns doch nicht aufhalten. 



Spoiler



Vielleicht werden wir auch sapotiert.


----------



## brooker (24. September 2019)

Knutowskie schrieb:


> Tolle Wurst. Dann gehen die schönen Bonuspunkte flöten. Naja ich hab meine 300k gerissen, dann mach ich halt aus. Eh noch zu warm in der Bude.
> 
> edit: der hat jetzt in ner halben Stunde 6 MB hochgeladen... Ich fahr den Rechner runter. Wenn die unsere WUs nicht mehr haben wollen...



... wer wird denn da gleich die Flinte ins Korn werfen? Ein Rechner Neustart und es geht wieder weiter. Denn nicht vergessen, es geht gegen die Vergesslichkeit! Rock Magazin, Knutowskie


----------



## cubanrice987 (24. September 2019)

Guten Morgen,

also bei läuft eigentlich alles rund. Bisher ist mir noch nichts aufgefallen was so Richtung Serverprobleme geht. 
Meine 1660Ti ist gestern gekommen, die macht gerade 635.000PPD, denke da kann ich gut mit zufrieden sein. Die 2070 hat gestern den ganzen Tag über 1,4Mio PPD gemacht, die macht aktuell nur 1Mio PPD. Das finde ich nicht so toll, meine beiden kleinsten Grafikkarten (1050Ti und RX570) machen zusammen gerade mal n bisschen mehr wie die 400.000PPD die mir jetzt fehlen...


----------



## SirDumbledore (24. September 2019)

Einen wunderschönen Guten Morgen an alle.

Ich habe da ein Problem / Frage.

Im Rechner sind zwei AMD VII verbaut. Die PPD's sind bei mir sehr stark am schwanken.  Sie liefen beide mal sehr gut, zwischenzeitlich zeigte er eine theoretische tägliche PPD Ausbeute von über 3Mio an.  Nun liegt sie seit längerem bei 1,4Mio pro Tag.
Woran kann das liegen?


----------



## Jeretxxo (24. September 2019)

Hast du die VII denn runtergetaktet? Die laufen doch eigentlich schon 1400 MHz im Basistakt und 1750 MHz im Boost, dein GPU-Z Shot zeigt aber gerade mal 1000MHz.

Welche CPU benutzt du eigentlich, noch den Threadripper aus deinem Profil? 97% GPU Auslastung sieht zumindest gut aus, aber das sollte keine Kunst sein wenn die Radeon scheinbar mit angezogener Handbremse rennt.

Edit: Die GPU wird aber auch recht warm, wie sieht denn das Setup aus, 105°C am Hotspot dürft dann eigentlich schon das Throtteln erklären, schätze ich mal.
Jedenfalls schwankende GPU Taktraten machen sich stark in den PDD bemerkbar.
Wie sieht denn das Setup aus, gerade in Bezug auf Kühlung?

Edit2:
Mich wundert vorallem die niedrige Lüfterdrehzahl der GPU trotz der recht hohen Temperatur, hast du die Lüfter Manuell festgesetzt oder die Lüfterkurve abgestellt?


----------



## JayTea (24. September 2019)

Reduzierter Takt bedingt durch hohe Temperatur und Throtteln könnte das Problem sein, ja.
Ändert sich etwas, wenn du mal das Gehäuse offen stehen lässt? 
Und zusätzlich sollte man bedenken, dass die WU der verschiedenen Projekte nicht gleichermaßen gut honoriert werden.
Bei meiner GTX 1080 schwanken die PPD zwischen 760 k und 850 k; ungefähr.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (24. September 2019)

@SirDumbledore: Dein System hat Fieber !

Bei mir machen geschlossenes vs. offenes Gehäuse ca. 150K PPD aus.


----------



## brooker (24. September 2019)

... bitte denkt daran die Ergebnisse in Holdies PPD-Übersicht einzutragen


----------



## Knutowskie (24. September 2019)

brooker schrieb:


> ... wer wird denn da gleich die Flinte ins Korn werfen? Ein Rechner Neustart und es geht wieder weiter. Denn nicht vergessen, es geht gegen die Vergesslichkeit! Rock Magazin, Knutowskie


Neustart hatte nichts gebracht. Ich hab den Rechner dann final runtergefahren, als er bei 23% hängen geblieben ist und heute ist die WU nicht mehr zu finden. Ich schätze den Strom habe ich fürn Arsch bezahlt.

Edit: Die WU ist raus gegangen. Die Logs vom "neuen" Client sind ja ziemlich verwurstelt. Der schreibt ja alles in eine Datei. Nervig...



> 08:34:03:WU00:FS00:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:13794 run:5 clone:177 gen:20 core:0xa7 unit:0x000000170002894c5d5f33bf0d396ce808:34:03:WU00:FS00:Uploading 26.73MiB to 155.247.166.220
> 08:34:03:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 155.247.166.220:8080
> 08:34:09:WU00:FS00:Upload 40.22%
> 08:34:13:WU00:FS00:Upload complete
> ...


----------



## foldinghomealone (24. September 2019)

Falls es Uploadprobleme (oder Download) geben sollte dann hilft manchmal mehrmaliges Booten.
Evtl. auch mal Router ausschalten und neustarten.


----------



## mattinator (24. September 2019)

Knutowskie schrieb:


> Der schreibt ja alles in eine Datei. Nervig...



Notepad++ ansehen, da kannst Du u.A. einfach filtern, z.B. nach   *W*ork*U*nit  und *F*olding*S*lot (WU00:FS00).


----------



## Knutowskie (24. September 2019)

mattinator schrieb:


> Notepad++ ansehen, da kannst Du u.A. einfach filtern, z.B. nach   *W*ork*U*nit  und *F*olding*S*lot (WU00:FS00).


ja so habe ich es gemacht, um den Auszug oben zu generieren. Aber danke für den Tipp, vielleicht nützt es dem einen oder anderen was.


----------



## nonamez78 (24. September 2019)

folding.extremeoverclocking.com scheint es gerade aus den Angeln gehoben zu haben, bzw. sogar www.extremeoverclocking.com selber. Ich sehe da nicht mal mehr DNS Einträge, als ob die Domain gerade komplett "weg" wäre. Hoffentlich hat einfach nur der DNS Anbieter von denen ein Problem, dann würden die Services im Hintergrund sauber durchlaufen und nach Wiederherstellung der Dienste alles i.O. sein .


----------



## kampfschaaaf (24. September 2019)

brooker schrieb:


> ... mal ein kleiner Schmanckerl fürs Auge. Danke an *Picar81_4711* der mir Sonntag in der Früh beim Einrichten des HFM die Feder geführt hat!



Wo gibts das? Wo ohne Milliardenpack an Software? Woooo?


----------



## kampfschaaaf (24. September 2019)

nonamez78 schrieb:


> folding.extremeoverclocking.com scheint es gerade aus den Angeln gehoben zu haben, bzw. sogar EXTREME Overclocking | Tweaking Enthusiast PC Hardware Product Reviews And News selber. Ich sehe da nicht mal mehr DNS Einträge, als ob die Domain gerade komplett "weg" wäre. Hoffentlich hat einfach nur der DNS Anbieter von denen ein Problem, dann würden die Services im Hintergrund sauber durchlaufen und nach Wiederherstellung der Dienste alles i.O. sein .



ganz seltsam. In Verbindung mit T-Online VDSL und einer Fritzbox geht es nur in bestimmten Zeiträumen, die Seite anzuschauen. Wenn es nicht geht, einfach mit dem Handy aus dem LTE-Netz heraus gucken. Per WLAN gehts natürlich über die Fritzbox dann auch nicht. Aber über LTE. Probier mal!


----------



## brooker (24. September 2019)

... bspw hier: HFM.NET Download - An application that monitors and tracks the progress of Folding@Home clients


----------



## stephantime (24. September 2019)

Kurze Frage zwischendurch.
Ich habe inzwischen eine 1050Ti auf einem Gigabyte B450 I Aorus mit einem Ryzen 2400G am laufen. 
Soweit läuft das auch wunderbar die Bildausgabe macht der Ryzen und die Ti kann in Ruhe falten.
Das Problem was ich habe ist, dass ich nach jedem Neustart im Advanced Control Center die Ti neu hinzufügen und die Vega löschen muss.
Gibt es einen Weg das sich das, das Center merkt?

Gruß Stephan


----------



## nonamez78 (24. September 2019)

kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> ganz seltsam. In Verbindung mit T-Online VDSL und einer Fritzbox geht es nur in bestimmten Zeiträumen, die Seite anzuschauen. Wenn es nicht geht, einfach mit dem Handy aus dem LTE-Netz heraus gucken. Per WLAN gehts natürlich über die Fritzbox dann auch nicht. Aber über LTE. Probier mal!



Dann ist das ein DNS Problem. Ich hatte es lokal probiert (Unitymedia/Google DNS) und von verschiedenen Root Servern (Hetzner und Leaseweb, jeweils DNS vom Rechenzentrum). In allen Fällen liefen die Anfragen ins Leere.
Aber wenn es noch teilweise geht, besteht ja Hoffnung auf baldige Klärung .


----------



## Hasestab (24. September 2019)

Hatte ich auch auf der Arbeit vor 2Std mit Lte Telekom. Jetzt geht's wieder .


----------



## brooker (24. September 2019)

stephantime schrieb:


> Kurze Frage zwischendurch.
> Ich habe inzwischen eine 1050Ti auf einem Gigabyte B450 I Aorus mit einem Ryzen 2400G am laufen.
> Soweit läuft das auch wunderbar die Bildausgabe macht der Ryzen und die Ti kann in Ruhe falten.
> Das Problem was ich habe ist, dass ich nach jedem Neustart im Advanced Control Center die Ti neu hinzufügen und die Vega löschen muss.
> ...



... eigentlich sollte das so sein. Posten mal deine config-xml -  C:/user/appdata/roaming/fahclient/


----------



## mattinator (24. September 2019)

brooker schrieb:


> ... eigentlich sollte das so sein. Posten mal deine config-xml -  C:/user/appdata/roaming/fahclient/


Oder in der Expert Client Options pause-on-start=true. Dann musst Du nach einem Start nur den Folding-Slot der 1050Ti Starten, der andere bleibt aus.


----------



## c00LsPoT (24. September 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Update: 59,995,754... ...Aaaaaaaaargh! Aaaaaaargh! Hätte er die paar Punkte nicht aufrunden können? Fies. Echt fies. Jetzt muss ich drei Stunden warten. -.-

Edit: Sry, sollte eigentlich in die Rumpelkammer...

Nun, es* IST *jetzt in der RuKa - lieber Gruss vom MOD


----------



## Tsch4rly (24. September 2019)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich hab hier auch mal eine bzw eher zwei Fragen. Zum einen, ist es möglich den Client zu starten und sich dabei gleich das "Advanced Control" Fenster öffnet?
Das "Web Control" hab ich schon ausgestellt.

Und die andere wäre, ist meine CPU nicht in der Lage vernünftig zu falten?  Also ich hab die 0xa7 Pakete, allerdings werden da manchmal Zeiten angezeigt, 
gerade zum Beispiel 24h. Vor ein paar Tagen hatte ich auch ein Paket das über ein paar Tage gefaltet werden wollte. Hab ich da vllt etwas falsch Konfiguriert?
Da hab ich einen Kern raus genommen weil damit die Graka dann schneller gefaltet hat. 

Gruß
Tsch4rly


----------



## brooker (24. September 2019)

... meine "advaced..." ging nicht zu automatisieren. Deine CPU, 3770, Brauch pro GPU je einen Thread und dazu noch einen fürs System. Auf wieviel MHz läuft die CPU?


----------



## kampfschaaaf (24. September 2019)

Obwohl ich nicht wollte und es für ineffizient halte, lasse ich mal den Fredrippa kurz mit 24 Freds mitfalten. 141k ppd gibt er bei nem 13827 aus. 67°C... trotz WaKü!
Das ist wegen den beiden Vegas, die auch in Kreislauf hängen. Der Mora führt vermutlich gerade über 600W Wärme ab... 
Ich lasse ihn mal kurz mitfalten, dann nehme ich die CPU wieder raus, da sie wirklich ne Menge Ampère aus dem Netzteil zieht...


----------



## Hasestab (24. September 2019)

Ich bin immerwieder begeistert von der 980er Gtx @Wakü.  Die rockt bei 140Watt die 550.000Ppd.  Im Schnitt 480.000 .

Gruss


----------



## brooker (24. September 2019)

Hasestab schrieb:


> Ich bin immerwieder begeistert von der 980er Gtx @Wakü.  Die rockt bei 140Watt die 550.000Ppd.  Im Schnitt 480.000 .
> 
> Gruss



Die Kühlung ist alles und bei einem Meister der Kühlung habe ich nichts anderes erwartet!


----------



## stephantime (24. September 2019)

Hilft das?

<?xml version="1.0"?>


-<config>


<!-- Network -->




<proxy v=":8080"/>


<!-- Slot Control -->




<pause-on-start v="true"/>


<!-- User Information -->




<passkey v="83a702e047c22c3b83a702e047c22c3b"/>


<team v="70335"/>


<user v="stephantime"/>


<!-- Folding Slots -->




<slot type="GPU" id="1"/>


</config>


----------



## Tsch4rly (24. September 2019)

brooker schrieb:


> ... meine "advaced..." ging nicht zu automatisieren. Deine CPU, 3770, Brauch pro GPU je einen Thread und dazu noch einen fürs System. Auf wieviel MHz läuft die CPU?



Schade das das nicht geht.

Gut das du fragst jetzt seh ich gerade das er nur auf 3.7 GHz läuft, ich werd se nachher mal wieder hoch schrauben. 

Edit: Also ich hab ihn jetzt wieder auf 4.4 GHz. Jetzt gehts ne Stunde schneller, ist aber ja auch nicht die Welt. 

Okay, also ich hatte jetzt wie gesagt 7 Threats fürs Falten und eine frei, kurz auch mal nur 6 probiert hat aber von der Geschwindigkeit her nichts verbessert.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. September 2019)

nonamez78 schrieb:


> Dann ist das ein DNS Problem. Ich hatte es  lokal probiert (Unitymedia/Google DNS) und von verschiedenen Root  Servern (Hetzner und Leaseweb, jeweils DNS vom Rechenzentrum). In allen  Fällen liefen die Anfragen ins Leere.
> Aber wenn es noch teilweise geht, besteht ja Hoffnung auf baldige Klärung .


Hier funktionierts zum Glück problemlos > ohne würde das Gratsen echt schwierig werden.


----------



## TX112 (24. September 2019)

ok hab das Problem das meine WU's von 0 uhr heute bis 12 uhr nicht angezeigt werden, dabei müsste ich 7 WU's haben -.,-


----------



## JayTea (24. September 2019)

Tsch4rly schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> ich hab hier auch mal eine bzw eher zwei Fragen. _[...]_
> 
> ...



Früher gab es nur das Falten mit der CPU und irgendwann kam das  GPU-folding dazu. Dadurch wurden die Punkte inflationär, sodass  inzwischen nur noch sehr wenig mit der CPU gefaltet wird. Die  Grafikkarten bieten halt eine deutlich höhere Effizienz was das PPD pro  Watt angeht. Deshalb falten kaum noch welche mit der CPU, da sie viel Strom verballern aber wenig Punkte bekommen. Aus wissenschaftlicher Sicht macht das meiner Einschätzung  nach wenig Sinn, da die WU für CPUs die Forschung nicht weniger stark  vorantreiben wie die GPU-WU?! Den Wissenschaftlern sind die Ergebnisse wichtig aber nicht die Punkte. Die sind ja bloß da, um die User zu "bespaßen".  
Da idR nvidia-GPUs effizienter falten (man erzielt mehr Punkte bei  geleichem Stromverbrauch), werden GTX/RTX häufig zum Falten genutzt. Bei  nvidia-Systemen ist es aber im Gegensatz zu AMD-Systemen so, dass die  CPU die WorkUnits erst "vorkauen" muss. Habe ich im Client also bloß  einen GPU-Slot (GPU-folding only), ist der Prozessor auch einige Prozent  ausgelastet. Bei meinem i7 6700K@4,2 GHz circa 15 %.
Das wiederum führt dazu, dass wenn man gleichzeitig zum GPU-Slot einen  CPU-Slot im Client erstellt hat und dieser zu viele Threads hat, dass  keine CPU-Leistung mehr zum Vorkauen der WU im GPU-Slot übrig bleibt. Im  Endeffekt muss die GPU dann "warten" = sie ist nicht ausgelastet =  (deutlich) weniger Punkte. Normal liegt die GPU-Auslastung zwischen 90 %  und 100 %. Das ist von WU zu WU unterschiedlich aber ggf auch vom  Treiber abhängig.
Beim i7 6700K muss ich von den 8 Threads mindestens  zwei für den GPU-Slot übrig lassen (= max. 6 Threads beim CPU-Slot),  damit die GPU nicht ausgebremst wird. Aber selbst wenn ich das so  einstelle und die CPU dann auch nicht auf 100% Anschlag rechnet, habe  ich im GPU-Slot etwas weniger Leistung/PPD, als wenn ich überhaupt nicht  mit der CPU falte und die CPU freien Lauf für das Vorkauen für die WU  des GPU-Slots hat!
 Faustregel ist: ein pysischer Kern pro nvidia-GPU.

Die ETA-Anzeige braucht einige Prozenpunkte Fortschritt, bis sie aussagekräftig ist. Wenn das Projekt noch unbekannt ist -also von deinem PC noch nicht berechnet wurde- stehen dort manchmal fancy Angaben. Nicht wundern sondern einfach etwas Zeit geben und nach 10 % sieht das schon ganz anders aus.


----------



## Hauwexis (24. September 2019)

TX112 schrieb:


> ok hab das Problem das meine WU's von 0 uhr heute bis 12 uhr nicht angezeigt werden, dabei müsste ich 7 WU's haben -.,-




Ahhh, einer aus meiner nähe. Moin !


----------



## TX112 (24. September 2019)

Hauwexis schrieb:


> Ahhh, einer aus meiner nähe. Moin !



Nabend


----------



## Hauwexis (24. September 2019)

TX112 schrieb:


> Nabend



Nabend,

tztztz warum hast du denn heute noch keine Punkte erfolded? Auf die stille Treppe mit dir!


----------



## Schussmann (24. September 2019)

Hauwexis schrieb:


> Hatte die Tage auch überlegt eine 2070 zu kaufen da man die ja mittlerweile für um 400€ bekommt. Welche hast du dir gekauft und was hast du bezahlt?



ne Manli Gallardo im Laden weil es schnell gehen sollte für 562,-


----------



## LMarini (24. September 2019)

Hallo PCGH,

ich wollte auch mal mitmachen.
Ich hab es bei mir am Laptop schon am laufen und dort läuft wie am Schnürchen (nur die Hardware ist nicht die beste).
Doch nun wollte ich Tagsüber meinen PC mitlaufen lassen, der hat mehr Power, doch jedes mal wenn die GPU anfängt was zu machen kommt das im Bild.

Neu F@H ist schon installiert.

Nur mit der CPU scheint es zu gehen. Die läuft gut 50°.
Ich vermute mal einen Treiber Fehler.
PC:
i7-4790K 
980Ti (398.36)
16 Gb 2400
M.2 
2xSSD


----------



## brooker (24. September 2019)

... bitte deinstalliere den GPU-Treiber mit DDU und mache eine Neuinstallation oder  schaue hier: OpenCL.dll fehlt? Lade es fuer Windows 7, 8, 10, Xp, Vista, 32 oder 64 bit herunter - Fix4Dll.com


----------



## TX112 (24. September 2019)

Hauwexis schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> tztztz warum hast du denn heute noch keine Punkte erfolded? Auf die stille Treppe mit dir!



weiß nicht, der Rechner lief den ganzen Vormittag -.-


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. September 2019)

TX112 schrieb:


> weiß nicht, der Rechner lief den ganzen Vormittag -.-


Gehst du über deine Signatur auf extremeoverclocking?
Die geht nämlich zu einem falschen Account.

Der hier wäre richtig > TX112 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## LMarini (24. September 2019)

brooker schrieb:


> ... bitte deinstalliere den GPU-Treiber mit DDU und mache eine Neuinstallation oder  schaue hier: OpenCL.dll fehlt? Lade es fuer Windows 7, 8, 10, Xp, Vista, 32 oder 64 bit herunter - Fix4Dll.com



Werde ich morgen früh gleich mal testen. Welcher Treiber ist für Mexwell GM200 am besten?


----------



## TX112 (25. September 2019)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Gehst du über deine Signatur auf extremeoverclocking?
> Die geht nämlich zu einem falschen Account.
> 
> Der hier wäre richtig > TX112 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats



ne hab schon die richtige


----------



## TheNewNow (25. September 2019)

JayTea schrieb:


> Aus wissenschaftlicher Sicht macht das meiner Einschätzung nach wenig Sinn, da die WU für CPUs die Forschung nicht weniger stark vorantreiben wie die GPU-WU?! Den Wissenschaftlern sind die Ergebnisse wichtig aber nicht die Punkte. Die sind ja bloß da, um die User zu "bespaßen".



Wenn die Entwickler ein vernüftiges Punktesystem haben, sollte es genau so aufgebaut ist, wie es für die Forschung am meisten Sinn macht. Ich vermute auch, dass das hier der Fall ist. GPUs sind halt in bestimmten Bereichen deutlich effizenter als CPUs. Folding scheint einer dieser Bereiche zu sein.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. September 2019)

TX112 schrieb:


> ne hab schon die richtige


Jetzt geht es wieder > als ich es gestern probiert habe bin ich trotz mehrfachen versuchens immer beim Account von HotRod gelandet. 


Zu deinem Problem:
Hast du kontrolliert ob dein Faltname und Passkey noch drin sind?


----------



## brooker (25. September 2019)

LMarini schrieb:


> Werde ich morgen früh gleich mal testen. Welcher Treiber ist für Mexwell GM200 am besten?



Der aktuellste in in diesem Fall zu empfehlen


----------



## Bumblebee (25. September 2019)

brooker schrieb:


> Der aktuellste in in diesem Fall zu empfehlen



Versuch den 436.30  *[SUP]WHQL[/SUP]*


----------



## foldinghomealone (25. September 2019)

Ich habe mit meiner 1080 Ti nur Probleme mit den neuen Treibern und habe deshalb einen Uralt-Treiber (388... ) installiert.

@LMarini: Nach der Neuinstallation der Treiber würde ich FAH auch nochmal neu installieren. 
Den CPU-Slot rausschmeissen und einen neuen GPU-Slot zuweisen und es sollte funktionieren.


----------



## TX112 (25. September 2019)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Jetzt geht es wieder > als ich es gestern probiert habe bin ich trotz mehrfachen versuchens immer beim Account von HotRod gelandet.
> 
> 
> Zu deinem Problem:
> Hast du kontrolliert ob dein Faltname und Passkey noch drin sind?



Na Super ein Tag umsonst gefaltet. Teamnummer und mein Name war aus der FAH Control raus -.-


----------



## binär-11110110111 (25. September 2019)

Der Upload bei Stani wird auch immer langsamer. Für eine 91,87 MB WU brauchte ich ca 16 Minuten bei ca. 850 Kilobit; das entspricht der Übertragungsrate einer 5,25 Zoll-Diskette. 

PS: Team LTT hat zwar nochmal eine Schippe drauf gelegt, ist aber dennoch derzeit aus dem Overtake-Rückspiegel verschwunden. Der September ist ihr Official Folding Month.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. September 2019)

TX112 schrieb:


> Na Super ein Tag umsonst gefaltet. Teamnummer und mein Name war aus der FAH Control raus -.-


Es zwar auf den ersten Blick nur ein schwacher Trost, aber die WUs sind ja für die Forschung nicht verloren da du diese erfolgreich abgeschlossen und hochgeladen hast.

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## TX112 (25. September 2019)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Es zwar auf den ersten Blick nur ein schwacher Trost, aber die WUs sind ja für die Forschung nicht verloren da du diese erfolgreich abgeschlossen und hochgeladen hast.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk



Ja wenigtens das


----------



## LMarini (25. September 2019)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Ich habe mit meiner 1080 Ti nur Probleme mit den neuen Treibern und habe deshalb einen Uralt-Treiber (388... ) installiert.
> 
> @LMarini: Nach der Neuinstallation der Treiber würde ich FAH auch nochmal neu installieren.
> Den CPU-Slot rausschmeissen und einen neuen GPU-Slot zuweisen und es sollte funktionieren.



Denn 388.36 habe ich auch installiert. Der lag noch in den Downloads rum.  Scheint einwandfrei zu funktionieren. Ich habe seit heute in der früh F@H laufen und keine Fehler.
Schau ma mal wie sich mein Setup schlägt. Graka sollte bis heute Abend 2 WU schaffen.
Somit Laufen Laptop und PC auf Hochtouren.Bin echt mal gespannt wie die Wärmeentwicklung ist.

Ich habe bei meiner CPU das OC zurückgeschraubt  damit ich 0.1 V weniger laufen lassen kann. Dacht die braucht eh so lange und bringt wenig.
Macht das Sinn?


----------



## DOcean (25. September 2019)

brooker schrieb:


> ... bspw hier: HFM.NET Download - An application that monitors and tracks the progress of Folding@Home clients



sowelche Portale sind immer mit Vorsicht zu genießen, oft wird einem da was untergeschoben (Malware/Adware)


----------



## mattinator (25. September 2019)

DOcean schrieb:


> sowelche Portale sind immer mit Vorsicht zu genießen, oft wird einem da was untergeschoben (Malware/Adware)


Guckst Du hier: Releases . harlam357/hfm-net . GitHub.


----------



## SirDumbledore (25. September 2019)

Jeretxxo schrieb:


> Hast du die VII denn runtergetaktet? Die laufen doch eigentlich schon 1400 MHz im Basistakt und 1750 MHz im Boost, dein GPU-Z Shot zeigt aber gerade mal 1000MHz.
> 
> Welche CPU benutzt du eigentlich, noch den Threadripper aus deinem Profil? 97% GPU Auslastung sieht zumindest gut aus, aber das sollte keine Kunst sein wenn die Radeon scheinbar mit angezogener Handbremse rennt.
> 
> ...




Danke für die schnellen Antworten.
Ich habe gestern noch ein bisschen rumprobiert. Hauptproblem ist, das trotz hoher Temperatur die Lüfter nie wirklich angegangen sind. Beide GPUs waren immer leise.

Wie man in meinem Screenshot sah, takten sie regelmäßig runter. Bei der einen war der Speichertakt immer nur bei 800 MHz.
Bei der anderen sind es immer 1000Mhz gewesen.

Nach langem rumprobieren habe ich in den Radeon Einstellungen beider GPUs auf Automatisches Übertakten eingestellt. Jetzt laufen die auf Volllast, mit ihren 230 Watt. Vorher dümpelten sie nur so bei 90-140Watt rum.

PPD sind so ungefähr 1,8 Mio - sogar über 2Mio pro GPU.


----------



## DOcean (25. September 2019)

mattinator schrieb:


> Guckst Du hier: Releases . harlam357/hfm-net . GitHub.



Genau von da hab ich meine Version 
Das war als Hinweis an Brooker gedacht, hier nicht irgendwelche "komische" Portale zu verlinken...


----------



## JayTea (25. September 2019)

@SirDumbledore: schön das du den Fehler gefunden hast. Vielleicht kann dir noch jemand Tipps bezüglich Voltage/GPU-Takt geben, sodass du die Effizienz gesteigert bekommst.


----------



## Tsch4rly (25. September 2019)

JayTea schrieb:


> Früher gab es nur das Falten mit der CPU und irgendwann kam das  GPU-folding dazu. Dadurch wurden die Punkte inflationär, sodass  inzwischen nur noch sehr wenig mit der CPU gefaltet wird. Die  Grafikkarten bieten halt eine deutlich höhere Effizienz was das PPD pro  Watt angeht. Deshalb falten kaum noch welche mit der CPU, da sie viel Strom verballern aber wenig Punkte bekommen. Aus wissenschaftlicher Sicht macht das meiner Einschätzung  nach wenig Sinn, da die WU für CPUs die Forschung nicht weniger stark  vorantreiben wie die GPU-WU?! Den Wissenschaftlern sind die Ergebnisse wichtig aber nicht die Punkte. Die sind ja bloß da, um die User zu "bespaßen".
> Da idR nvidia-GPUs effizienter falten (man erzielt mehr Punkte bei  geleichem Stromverbrauch), werden GTX/RTX häufig zum Falten genutzt. Bei  nvidia-Systemen ist es aber im Gegensatz zu AMD-Systemen so, dass die  CPU die WorkUnits erst "vorkauen" muss. Habe ich im Client also bloß  einen GPU-Slot (GPU-folding only), ist der Prozessor auch einige Prozent  ausgelastet. Bei meinem i7 6700K@4,2 GHz circa 15 %.
> Das wiederum führt dazu, dass wenn man gleichzeitig zum GPU-Slot einen  CPU-Slot im Client erstellt hat und dieser zu viele Threads hat, dass  keine CPU-Leistung mehr zum Vorkauen der WU im GPU-Slot übrig bleibt. Im  Endeffekt muss die GPU dann "warten" = sie ist nicht ausgelastet =  (deutlich) weniger Punkte. Normal liegt die GPU-Auslastung zwischen 90 %  und 100 %. Das ist von WU zu WU unterschiedlich aber ggf auch vom  Treiber abhängig.
> Beim i7 6700K muss ich von den 8 Threads mindestens  zwei für den GPU-Slot übrig lassen (= max. 6 Threads beim CPU-Slot),  damit die GPU nicht ausgebremst wird. Aber selbst wenn ich das so  einstelle und die CPU dann auch nicht auf 100% Anschlag rechnet, habe  ich im GPU-Slot etwas weniger Leistung/PPD, als wenn ich überhaupt nicht  mit der CPU falte und die CPU freien Lauf für das Vorkauen für die WU  des GPU-Slots hat!
> ...





Sehr ausführlich erklärt, danke dafür. 

Wie läuft das denn eigentlich mit der 3D Visualisierung, wird da irgendwann auch mal der eigene Name usw. angezeigt oder bleibt das bei der Demo?


----------



## Hauwexis (25. September 2019)

jemand eine Lösung?

Meine Total Estimated PPD sind bei etwas über 1,2Mio was FAH mir anzeigt. Habe zwei 1070 am laufen. Hier in der Statistik aus der Signatur steht der 24 H Average bei nur 574k.

Da stimmt doch was nicht.


----------



## Baker79 (25. September 2019)

Huhu Ihrs,
mein grosser Rechner faltet ja schon ne ganze Weile mit und zwecks mehr Output habe ich mir überlegt, ob ich meinen Medio Erazer P6661 (ERAZER(R) P6661, Intel(R) Core™ i7-6500U, Windows 10 Home, 39,6 cm (15,6”) FHD Display, 128 GB SSD, 1 TB HDD, 8 GB RAM, Gaming Notebook (B-Ware) | MEDION Online Shop ) (Ram wurde auf 16GB erweitert und statt der 1TB Platte habe ich 2TB verbaut) mitfalten lasse. Das wollte ich aber lieber mit dem gleichen Account machen.

Daher die Frage, ob es möglich wäre, den Account gleichzeitig auf meinem Laptop mitfalten zu lassen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. September 2019)

@Baker79:
Einfach den Faltnamen und Passkey denn du auch beim Rechner eingegeben hast auch beim Laptop eingeben und schon falten beide auf den selben Account.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. September 2019)

@Hauwexis:
Wenn du auf deinen Account gehst, steht da unter "Points Last 24hr" 1'377'138 Punkte (Punkte erfaltet innerhalb der letzten 24h) > sollte also passen.

Die Angabe in deiner Signatur "24hr Avg" ist die durchschnittliche Punkteproduktion ermittelt aus den letzten 7 Tagen:
670'031 + 1'333'241 + 792'658 + 1'023'369 + 356'520 + 0 + 0 = 4'180'819 : 7 = 597'260 Punkte AVG


----------



## JayTea (25. September 2019)

@Tsch4rly: noch nie drum gekümmert. Frisst nur Ressourcen bzw. Rechenleistung.


----------



## nonamez78 (25. September 2019)

Diese Download Hängerei nervt aber massiv :-/.


----------



## brooker (25. September 2019)

nonamez78 schrieb:


> Diese Download Hängerei nervt aber massiv :-/.



Ich schicke dir nachher den Inhalt eines Skripts für einen Neustart wenn 5 min keine 0x21 als Prozess läuft. Der Rechner wird dann neu gestartet. Bitte dafür den FAH und das Script mit Windows starten und direkt falten lassen. Thema erledigt!


----------



## Hauwexis (25. September 2019)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @Hauwexis:
> Wenn du auf deinen Account gehst, steht da unter "Points Last 24hr" 1'377'138 Punkte (Punkte erfaltet innerhalb der letzten 24h) > sollte also passen.
> 
> Die Angabe in deiner Signatur "24hr Avg" ist die durchschnittliche Punkteproduktion ermittelt aus den letzten 7 Tagen:
> 670'031 + 1'333'241 + 792'658 + 1'023'369 + 356'520 + 0 + 0 = 4'180'819 : 7 = 597'260 Punkte AVG



Danke dir, hast Recht. Dachte schon.


----------



## JayTea (25. September 2019)

nonamez78 schrieb:


> Diese Download Hängerei nervt aber massiv :-/.



Ich kenne dieses Problem zwar auch, habe es aber bloß zwei, drei Mal im Jahr und in letzter Zeit überhaupt nicht.
Dabei bezieht es sich nicht nur auf Systeme mit zwei GPUs, oder?


----------



## foldinghomealone (25. September 2019)

brooker schrieb:


> Ich schicke dir nachher den Inhalt eines Skripts für einen Neustart wenn 5 min keine 0x21 als Prozess läuft. Der Rechner wird dann neu gestartet. Bitte dafür den FAH und das Script mit Windows starten und direkt falten lassen. Thema erledigt!



Hab zwar das Problem nicht, aber das Skript würd mich auch interessieren.


----------



## brooker (25. September 2019)

Skript zur schnellen Lösung des aktuellen Downloadproblems:

Voraussetzung: 

- die Foldingsoftware muss so installiert sein, dass sie automatisch bei Neustart mit dem Falten beginnt

- das Skript muss in den Autostart eingebunden werden

Funktionsweise: 

Das Skript prüft alle 5 Minuten, ob der Prozess FAHCore_21.exe läuft. Wenn nicht, wird der Rechner sofort automatisch neu gestartet. Die Wartezeit zwischen den Prüfungen können vom Benutzer verändert werden.

Bitte den Inhalt des Spoilers in einen Editor, wie bspw. Notepad, hineinkopieren und unter gewünschten Namen mit der Endung .bat abspeichern. Danach diese .bat-Datei in den Windows Autostart einbinden. Den Rechner neu starten und fertig. Bitte pürfen, ob die Batch nach dem Neustart wirklich anläuft. Es müsste sich ein Fenster öffnen.



Spoiler



@echo off
:start
REM Prüfen ob der Prozess FahCore_21 läuft 
tasklist | findstr "FahCore_21.exe"

IF ERRORLEVEL 1 (
    echo FahCore_21.exe nicht aktiv. Neustart wird sofort eingeleitet!
    	shutdown /g

) ELSE (
    echo Die Core_21.exe ist aktiv, alles in Ordnung!
)
REM In 300 Sekunden erfolgt eine erneute Abfrage ob der Prozess läuft.
REM Der Wert kann ebenfalls nach Bedarf angepasst werden.
timeout 300

goto start



Das ist aus zeitlichen Gründen eine sehr einfach Lösung. Evtl. kann *foldinghomealone* Teile davon in sein *Auto-Finish-Tool*https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...82-zeitgesteuert-falten-starten-finishen.html einbinden. Das wäre Klasse und sehr elegant. Wie und wo ist bekannt. Bei Bedarf bitte ne PN.

Happy Folding.

Grüße
brooker


----------



## foldinghomealone (26. September 2019)

brooker schrieb:


> Das ist aus zeitlichen Gründen eine sehr einfach Lösung. Evtl. kann *foldinghomealone* Teile davon in sein *Auto-Finish-Tool*https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...82-zeitgesteuert-falten-starten-finishen.html einbinden. Das wäre Klasse und sehr elegant. Wie und wo ist bekannt. Bei Bedarf bitte ne PN.



Ich schau mir das an, nachdem LTT uns überholt hat. 
Bis dahin läuft mein Rechner und faltet und wird nicht runtergefahren...

Aber gleich mal ne Frage:
macht "shutdown /f" wirklich einen Neustart? Ich würde eher auf Runterfahren tippen... 
Das wäre aber nicht im Sinne des Erfinders...

Es müsste "shutdown /r" heissen, oder?


PS. Brooker, dein Posteingang ist voll du musst mal ein paar Nachrichten löschen


----------



## brooker (26. September 2019)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Aber gleich mal ne Frage:
> macht "shutdown /f" wirklich einen Neustart? Ich würde eher auf Runterfahren tippen...
> Das wäre aber nicht im Sinne des Erfinders...
> 
> Es müsste "shutdown /r" heissen, oder?



Moin, 

Mist, du hast recht. f, war nur die Prüfroutine für mich. Es muss "g" heißen. Merken was läuft, restart und die selben Progs wieder starten.
Die LTTs Jungs überholen uns nicht  

Danke für die Unterstützung.

Grüße
brooker


----------



## foldinghomealone (26. September 2019)

/h ist hibernate, also Ruhezustand

/r ist restart

/s ist shutdown

/f ist force und bedeutet zwangsweises abfahren (z.B. wenn eine geöffnete, geänderte Excel-Datei zu speichern wäre)

/t ist time und bedeutet eine zeitverzögerte Aktion (in Sekunden)

Die Parameter können kombiniert werden.
Meinermeinung müsste für das Skirpt folgender Befehl benutzt werden:
shutdown /f /r



LTT überholt uns wenn sie mit dem Faltmonat anfangen


----------



## Bumblebee (26. September 2019)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> LTT überholt uns wenn sie mit dem Faltmonat anfangen



… nur wenn wir das zulassen …


----------



## foldinghomealone (26. September 2019)

Dann müssen wir etwas aufstocken. Sie hatten im letzten Faltmonat mehr als wir jetzt.


----------



## c00LsPoT (26. September 2019)

827 vs 207 aktive Falter. 

Klar, dass sie irgendwann mehr Punkte haben. Aber einen kompletten Monat 24/7 falten kriege ich mit der Stromrechnung nicht hin...


----------



## LMarini (26. September 2019)

c00LsPoT schrieb:


> 827 vs 207 aktive Falter.
> 
> Klar, dass sie irgendwann mehr Punkte haben. Aber einen kompletten Monat 24/7 falten kriege ich mit der Stromrechnung nicht hin...



So geht es mir auch. Wenn ich meinen PC ne Woche druchlaufen lasse ist das noch kein Problem aber ein Monat? Bei denn Deutschen Strompreisen?
Meine Freundin killt mich wenn ich das nur veruche


----------



## foldinghomealone (26. September 2019)

brooker schrieb:


> ....
> Evtl. kann *foldinghomealone* Teile davon in sein *Auto-Finish-Tool*https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...82-zeitgesteuert-falten-starten-finishen.html einbinden. Das wäre Klasse und sehr elegant. Wie und wo ist bekannt. Bei Bedarf bitte ne PN.



Hab mal kurz darüber nachgedacht und ich denke, es dürfte nicht so einfach werden, beides in ein Skript zu vereinen.
Das liegt an der gegensätzlichen Zielsetzung der beiden Skritps:
Das Auto-Finish-Tool überwacht, ob das Falten beendet wurde, und fährt dann den Rechner ab, weil es annimmt, dass die letzte WU beendet wurde. 
Das Restart-Skript überwacht, ob das Falten beendet wurde und macht dann einen Restart.

Da müssen also noch ein paar andere Bedingungen eingebaut werden, um zu erkennen, welcher Fall gerade vorliegt.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (26. September 2019)

Da hab ich doch glatt mein 5jähriges verschlafen. Am 07.07.2014 habe ich meine erste WU gestartet, damals mit einem  C2Duo E6420. Die Ausbeute betrug "satte" 234 Points - ohne K


----------



## alextest (26. September 2019)

Jeder wie Er/Sie kann.
Allerdings stelle ich in solchen Fällen die Frage, ob es in Ordnung ist den Rechner durchlaufen zu lassen, wenn Vater oder Mutter des/der betreffenden Nörglers an Krebs gestorben wäre.
Bisher jedes mal nur betroffenes Schweigen...
Oder alternativ 500-800€ jährlich an die Krebshilfe spenden...
Die meisten, die hier Rechenpower für Krebforschung und andere Projekte zur Verfügung stellen, tun das nicht nur wegen tollen Hardware, die sonst unnütz herumsteht.


----------



## Bumblebee (26. September 2019)

alextest schrieb:


> ...
> Die meisten, die hier Rechenpower für Krebforschung und andere Projekte zur Verfügung stellen, tun das nicht nur wegen tollen Hardware, die sonst unnütz herumsteht.



 *AMEN*


----------



## Jeretxxo (26. September 2019)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> … nur wenn wir das zulassen …



Ich sehe da ehrlich gesagt auch Schwarz für das PCGH Team, wenn die Morgen in der WAN Show und vlt noch bei Techlinked oä nochmal die Werbetrommel rühren bevor ihre Anmeldefrist für ihr Event vorbei ist, da werden noch einige dazustoßen schätze ich, deren PPD Durchschnitt über den gesamten Eventzeitraum im letzten Jahr war schon höher als unser bisheriger Rekord an einem einzigen Tag.
Davon lassen wir uns aber nicht unterkriegen und tun jeder weiter unser bestes. (So gut es eben geht)


----------



## Dum_Dum (26. September 2019)

Mahlzeit, ich hab gerade mit F@H angefangen und frage mich gerade, sollte auf einem 64 bit-System auch der F@H-client in 64 bit laufen? Ich bin der Standard-Installation gefolgt und unter System Info steht im Build 32 bits / Platform win32. Nicht dass ich da Performance verschenke...


----------



## foldinghomealone (26. September 2019)

@Dum_Dum: nein, alles gut.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (26. September 2019)

Hier mal ein kleiner Ausschnitt zum Fundus unserer Oberbiene 



Bumblebee schrieb:


> So, habe mal ein wenig nachgemessen (und gleich noch etwas "erweitert")
> 
> Der Stromverbrauch bzw. Leistungsaufnahme (!! PEAK !!) beträgt:
> 
> ...


----------



## brooker (26. September 2019)

... well, to hold the german speak form we will conversate in a special topic folder in future: *Abstimmungen zu gemeinsamen Aktionen mit dem Linus Tech Tips Team*

I will shift the entries in the new folder.


----------



## brooker (26. September 2019)

... hier geht's weiter zu Thema: *Batch-Datei zur Behebung des Downloadproblems*


----------



## Bumblebee (26. September 2019)

Zuerst einmal - sorry für die "basale" Wortwahl - aber ich bin mächtigst angepi***t

Das momentan ist doch einfach nur ein Schei**spiel 
Bin eben notfallmässig nach Castle Bumblestein gefahren (meine aktuellen Zahlen zeigen warum)
Dort - wie leider nicht anders erwartet - standen so ziemlich ALLE Rechner still - im bekannten "i mog nimmer downloaden-Status"

Ich hatte also das Vergnügen alle die Clients wieder zu starten
Dabei ist mir etwas aufgefallen

Beim Download "haut" er mir 60+MiB in Sekunden auf den Rechner (zB. auf dem work server 128.252.203.10)
Ausser wenn du Pech hast - dann landest du auf dem 155.247.166.220
Der "tröpfelt" dann <16 MiB in Minuten rüber

Ein Script mit "don't connect to 155.247.166.220 you client you or i würg you very much"  wäre wohl eine grosse Erleichterung


----------



## Jeretxxo (26. September 2019)

Ist aber jedesmal so, hatten wir nicht letztes Jahr und im Februar auch Probleme? Könnte schwören da war auch sowas, bloß nicht in dem Ausmaß.

Echt shiete für die Leute dir ihre Rechner nur dafür an haben und dann gammeln die praktisch im idle vor sich hin.


----------



## picar81_4711 (26. September 2019)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Zuerst einmal - sorry für die "basale" Wortwahl - aber ich bin mächtigst angepi***t
> 
> Das momentan ist doch einfach nur ein Schei**spiel
> Bin eben notfallmässig nach Castle Bumblestein gefahren (meine aktuellen Zahlen zeigen warum)
> ...



Das ist gar nicht gut. Ich kam jetzt auch zu der Erkenntnis dass es nicht nur an meinem DSL2000 lag....


----------



## c00LsPoT (26. September 2019)

Ich hatte die letzten Faltwochen keine Fehler. Diese Faltwoche schmeißen alle drei PCs kontinuierlich Serverfehler... 

Hält sich bei mir in Grenzen. Nervig ist es trotzdem.


----------



## kampfschaaaf (26. September 2019)

Meine Falten seit über 3 Tagen fehlerfrei durch. Hauptsächlich Multi-GPU-Setups. Na dann - toi toi toi! Zum Endspurt


----------



## nonamez78 (26. September 2019)

Bei mir echt ein Graus. Eben das dritte Mal heute eingegriffen und eine Instanz neugestartet. Komischerweise aber nur auf meinem Kabelanschluss. Die anderen sich in Rechenzentren befindlichen Rechner machen keine Probleme.


----------



## mattinator (26. September 2019)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ein Script mit "don't connect to 155.247.166.220 you client you or i würg you very much"  wäre wohl eine grosse Erleichterung



Habe ich bei solchen Problemen mal mit der Firewall unter Linux-Mint probiert. Da konnte man Blockieren konfigurieren oder einen HTTP-Fehler melden lassen. Mit Letzterem hat dann der Client relativ schnell einen anderen Workserver "angefunkt".
Ich habe die Downloads vom 155.247.166.220 in meinem Folding-Log mal stichprobenhaft geprüft, das Maximum für knapp 16 MiB war unter zwei Minuten. Ich denke weiterhin, dass das Problem zwischen den Servern und dem Fahclient liegt.


----------



## nonamez78 (26. September 2019)

Was nutzen "wir" denn für Leitungen? Ich bin wie gesagt auf Unitymedia unterwegs und seit eben zusätzlich über einen HTTP Proxy in einem Rechenzentrum. Wenn das jetzt stabiler läuft, tippe ich auf Routing Probleme von einem deutschen Netz Richtung Standford Serverfarm.


----------



## HisN (26. September 2019)

Haha, die IP in den Hosts oder im Pi-Hole auf 127.0.0.1 umbiegen?

Ich kann von der Arbeit aus leider nur die aktuellen Downloads sehen 



> 15:19:57:WU01:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: RUNNING gpu:0:TU102 [TITAN RTX] from 155.247.166.220
> 15:19:57:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 155.247.166.220:8080
> 15:19:57:WU01:FS01ownloading 15.59MiB
> 15:20:03:WU01:FS01ownload 16.84%
> ...






> 13:02:51:WU01:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: RUNNING gpu:0:GP102 [TITAN X] 6144 from 155.247.166.220
> 13:02:51:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 155.247.166.220:8080
> 13:02:52:WU01:FS01ownloading 15.84MiB
> 13:02:56:WU01:FS01ownload complete



Vodafone-Kabel. Bei mir scheint *genau dieser Server* keine Probleme zu haben. Ich würde da auch glatt auf den ISP tippen.


----------



## mattinator (26. September 2019)

nonamez78 schrieb:


> Wenn das jetzt stabiler läuft, tippe ich auf Routing Probleme von einem deutschen Netz Richtung Standford Serverfarm.



Genau das meinte ich.


----------



## mattinator (26. September 2019)

HisN schrieb:


> Haha, die IP in den Hosts oder im Pi-Hole auf 127.0.0.1 umbiegen?


Funktioniert nicht, der Folding-Client greift direkt auf die TCP/IP-Adressen zu, die er von den Assignment-Servern geliefert bekommt. Da sind keine Hostnamen mit drin. Man kann auch mit einer Firewall und NAT auf einen anderen Server "umlenken", allerdings hatte der Folding-Client das glaub ich mitbekommen.


----------



## kampfschaaaf (26. September 2019)

Aua - hab auch gerade eine vom 155.247.166.220 - der lädt schon Minuten an 64MiB rum... MINUTEN!


----------



## mattinator (26. September 2019)

Die letzte WU vom 155.247.166.220 hatte ich heute Früh, eigentlich unauffällig. Habe mal für die bessere Lesbarkeit  den Upload aus dem Log rausgeschnitten. Vielleicht ist es auch von der Tageszeit (unterschiedliche Folding-Last insgesamt) abhängig.


Spoiler



06:45:43:WU00:FS00:Assigned to work server 155.247.166.220
06:45:43:WU00:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: RUNNING gpu:0:GP104 [GeForce GTX 1070] 6463 from 155.247.166.220
06:45:43:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 155.247.166.220:8080
06:45:44:WU00:FS00ownloading 15.57MiB
06:45:50:WU00:FS00ownload 19.68%
06:45:56:WU00:FS00ownload 41.76%
06:46:02:WU00:FS00ownload 64.65%
06:46:08:WU00:FS00ownload 72.68%
06:46:14:WU00:FS00ownload 77.90%
06:46:20:WU00:FS00ownload 83.92%
06:46:26:WU00:FS00ownload 93.96%
06:46:30:WU00:FS00ownload complete
06:46:30:WU00:FS00:Received Unit: id:00 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:14180 run:14 clone:564 gen:11 core:0x21 unit:0x000000140002894c5d3b56c96356cabe


----------



## LMarini (26. September 2019)

Ich hatte grad nen hard freez vom PC. Nicht ging mehr. Nach mein Reset kam kein Bild mehr.  

DRAM_LED war an. Beide Sticks raus und nur einen rein und plötzlich ging es wieder.
Dann Default geladen, im Windows keine Probleme. Zweiten rein ging wieder nichts mehr.
Mit dem ersten mein OC BIOS Profil geladen und es ging.

Dachte mir das kann es nicht sein das nach 11h falten heute sich der RAM verabschiedet hat.
Zweiten wieder rein und plötzlich geht es wieder.

Jetzt faltet er wieder seit 5 min.
Jemand sowas schon mal gehabt?


----------



## binär-11110110111 (26. September 2019)

@LMarini: Zuviel OC und scharfe Timings (T1) können das System schon mal abschmieren lassen. Lieber etwas weniger (T2) und dafür stabiler. Gilt auch für den Rest des Systems. 

Und ja, ich hatte auch schon Freeze bei zu viel OC, FaH mag es nämlich gar nicht.


----------



## LMarini (26. September 2019)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> @LMarini: Zuviel OC und scharfe Timings (T1) können das System schon mal abschmieren lassen. Lieber etwas weniger (T2) und dafür stabiler. Gilt auch für den Rest des Systems.
> 
> Und ja, ich hatte auch schon Freeze bei zu viel OC, FaH mag es nämlich gar nicht.



CPU OC hab ich schon bissl runter genommen, damit die nicht über 100 Watt zieht.
Aber RAM ist stock ich hab nur XMP geladen. RAM läuft auf 2400, 10 12 12 31


----------



## ZeXes (26. September 2019)

Ich bekomme seit knapp 2 Stunden keine neue Workunit für meine Grafikkarte. 
Woran liegts?


----------



## Hawky1980 (26. September 2019)

Scheinbar sind die Server offline, kann noch nichtmal was hochladen.

18:06:44:WU00:FS01:Uploading 128.11MiB to 128.252.203.10
18:06:44:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 128.252.203.10:8080
18:07:04:WU00:FS01:Upload 0.10%
18:07:04:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Exception: Failed to send results to work server: Transfer failed
18:07:04:WU00:FS01:Trying to send results to collection server
18:07:04:WU00:FS01:Uploading 128.11MiB to 155.247.166.220
18:07:04:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 155.247.166.220:8080
18:07:04:ERROR:WU00:FS01:Exception: Transfer failed


----------



## JayTea (26. September 2019)

Gut sieht das nicht aus, oder?
Folding@home Server Stats


----------



## binär-11110110111 (26. September 2019)

JayTea schrieb:


> Gut sieht das nicht aus, oder?
> Folding@home Server Stats



Jap, geht den Bach runter: Folding Forum • View topic - Multiple WU's Fail to Upload 

Und hier: Folding Forum • View topic - Really slow WU downloads; failed download.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. September 2019)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ausser wenn du Pech hast - dann landest du auf dem 155.247.166.220
> Der "tröpfelt" dann <16 MiB in Minuten rüber


Bei mir dauert so ein knapp 16 MiB-Download um die 15min.


----------



## sentinel1 (26. September 2019)

Gab es eigentlich schon Erfolgsmeldungen bezüglich Ergebnisse von Folding@home ?

(Verschwörer könnten ja sonst behaupten: es wird verdeckt nur virtuelles Geld geschürft!)


----------



## ZeXes (26. September 2019)

sentinel1 schrieb:


> Gab es eigentlich schon Erfolgsmeldungen bezüglich Ergebnisse von Folding@home ?
> 
> (Verschwörer könnten ja sonst behaupten: es wird verdeckt nur virtuelles Geld geschürft!)



Das habe ich mich auch schon gefragt. Wäre mal gut zu wissen, ob das Folding auch mal etwas bewirkt hat.


----------



## nonamez78 (26. September 2019)

sentinel1 schrieb:


> Gab es eigentlich schon Erfolgsmeldungen bezüglich Ergebnisse von Folding@home ?




Klick :
Folding@home – Wikipedia



> Ergebnisse
> 
> Insgesamt wurden 205 Publikationen (Stand 31. Dezember 2018) als direktes Ergebnis von Folding@home veröffentlicht.[8]
> Einige Daten stehen jedem kostenlos zur freien Verfügung.[9]


----------



## brooker (26. September 2019)

... bitte den Rechner neu starten. Mehr könnt ihr nicht tun.


----------



## voodoman (26. September 2019)

Also ich hatte bislang keine Probleme beim Upload sowie beim Download. Egal ob eine oder zwei GPUs im System ackern.

Toi toi toi


----------



## foldinghomealone (26. September 2019)

an alle Verschwörungstheorethiker da draußen: Wer nicht dran glaubt, der soll auch nicht falten.

Steckt lieber eure Kohle in ein bombensicheres Investment mit 28% Rendite...


----------



## Knutowskie (27. September 2019)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> an alle Verschwörungstheorethiker da draußen: Wer nicht dran glaubt, der soll auch nicht falten.
> 
> Steckt lieber eure Kohle in ein bombensicheres Investment mit 28% Rendite...



Hast du da ne gute Quelle?


----------



## JayTea (27. September 2019)

Papers & Results – Folding@home
Bettlektüre fürs Wochenende!


----------



## Dum_Dum (27. September 2019)

Guten Morgen, verstehe ich bei dem Punktesystem etwas falsch? Mein Client zeigt mir etwa 200k PPD an, meine Graka hat in der Nacht auch eine 100k-Aufgabe fertig gerechnet. Aber in den stats rndmplyr - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats tauchen bis jetzt nur 40k Punkte auf, während die Zahl der Work units (6) passt. Gibt es da irgendeinen Faktor, von dem ich nichts weiß? Die Estimates aus dem Log ergeben in Summe etwa 160k Punkte, seit ich gestern angefangen habe.


----------



## c00LsPoT (27. September 2019)

Hab gestern endlich mal geschafft meine persönliche 3.000.000 PPD Grenze zu knacken. Ich dachte schon, das klappt nicht mehr.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. September 2019)

@Dum_Dum:
Du hast deinen Passkey noch nicht freigeschaltet deshalb bekommst du noch keine Bonuspunkte.

Um den Passkey freizuschalten musst du erstmal 10 Projekte erfolgreich durchfalten und hochladen > ab der 11. WU gibt es dann den Bonus.



Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dum_Dum (27. September 2019)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @Dum_Dum:
> Du hast deinen Passkey noch nicht freigeschaltet deshalb bekommst du noch keine Bonuspunkte.
> 
> Um den Passkey freizuschalten musst du erstmal 10 Projekte erfolgreich durchfalten und hochladen > ab der 11. WU gibt es dann den Bonus.



Ah! Gibt es den Bonus auch rückwirkend für die ersten 10 WU? Sonst wird das wohl nichts mehr mit den 300k bis morgen...


----------



## brooker (27. September 2019)

... nutze CPU (2 Threads für die GPU freilassen und keine Primzahl) und GPU und lass ungestört laufen! Dann wird das schon noch.


----------



## Dum_Dum (27. September 2019)

brooker schrieb:


> ... nutze CPU (2 Threads für die GPU freilassen und keine Primzahl) und GPU und lass ungestört laufen! Dann wird das schon noch.



Berücksichtigt der Client das mit der GPU, wenn ich die Zahl der Threads auf Auto stehen habe?

Edit: das Log sagt er nutzt 6 von 8 Threads (weil 7 prim wäre), also passt das.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. September 2019)

Dum_Dum schrieb:


> Berücksichtigt der Client das mit der GPU, wenn ich die Zahl der Threads auf Auto stehen habe?
> 
> Edit: das Log sagt er nutzt 6 von 8 Threads (weil 7 prim wäre), also passt das.


Ich würde es sicherheitshalber auf 6 fixieren, nicht dass es deine GPU noch ausbremst.

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## JayTea (27. September 2019)

@Dum_Dum: einen passkey hast du aber beantragt und eingetragen im Client? 
Das geht sonst nicht automatisch mit mehr Punkten ab der 11. WU.


----------



## foldinghomealone (27. September 2019)

Unsere Freunde von LTT haben sich für ihren Faltmonat warmgefaltet und ihren Output enorm gesteigert und in den letzten 24h wieder mehr Punkte erfaltet als wir. 

Obwohl bei uns der Endspurt ansteht, würde ich mich freuen, wenn wir noch möglichst lange durchhalten, um es unseren Brüdern so schwer zu machen wie nur möglich.

Also: Ladies and Gentlemen, don't stop your engines


PS. 
Schaffen wir heute noch die 200Mio? Lt. derzeitiger Hochrechnung stehen wir knapp drunter (~197Mio).
Gebt alles!!!


----------



## nonamez78 (27. September 2019)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Obwohl bei uns der Endspurt ansteht, würde ich mich freuen, wenn wir noch möglichst lange durchhalten, um es unseren Brüdern so schwer zu machen wie nur möglich.



Da muss/sollte man sich eher "geschlagen" geben, ohne die eigene Leistung dabei als zu gering anzusehen.
Allein wenn man die Massen an Usern ansieht, der LTT erreicht, bzw. wieviel Menschen bei denen mitfalten, sollten wir unserem Team auf die Schulter klopfen und sagen "well done".
Wir reden hier von aktuell über 800 aktiven Usern bei LLT und etwas über 200 Usern bei PCGHX(!), dennoch stehen wir fast auf gleichem Level.

Jetzt sind die anderen dran, aber wir kommen wieder .


----------



## foldinghomealone (27. September 2019)

Ich gebe mich da aber überhaupt nicht geschlagen und halte es mit dem Schwarzen Ritter, der auch nicht aufzugeben bereit ist, egal wie die Realität auch sein mag.


----------



## Dum_Dum (27. September 2019)

JayTea schrieb:


> @Dum_Dum: einen passkey hast du aber beantragt und eingetragen im Client?
> Das geht sonst nicht automatisch mit mehr Punkten ab der 11. WU.



Jo, das hab ich direkt am Anfang gemacht, danke


----------



## kampfschaaaf (27. September 2019)

Jetzt falten auch cpus mit für den Endspurt.


----------



## JayTea (27. September 2019)

Dum_Dum schrieb:


> Jo, das hab ich direkt am Anfang gemacht, danke



Bei der Statistik fällt mir das schwer zu glauben, dass du einen Passkey eingetragen hast?! 
Mit welcher Hardware faltest du?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. September 2019)

Das Download-Problem existiert auch unter Linux mit Multi-GPU, hatte es gerade bei mir (zum Glück nicht so akut wie unter Windows).

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## foldinghomealone (27. September 2019)

JayTea schrieb:


> Bei der Statistik fällt mir das schwer zu glauben, dass du einen Passkey eingetragen hast?!
> Mit welcher Hardware faltest du?



Nur 13 WUs bis jetzt und evtl. ein paar failed dabei und schon ist die 80%-Marke gerissen, so dass er noch keinen QRB erhält...


----------



## Dum_Dum (27. September 2019)

i7-2700K und 1050 Ti, also nichts besonders schnelles. Und dann hat meine GPU gestern den halben Tag an einer WU gefaltet, die eigentlich 100k gebracht hätte, dann aber nur 20k gab, weil die 10 eben noch nicht voll waren :/ Die 10 sind heute Mittag voll gewesen, seitdem kriege ich auch den Bonus (jetzt gerade 14 WUs und 130k Punkte). Wäre dann wahrscheinlich gut gewesen, wenn man die ersten 10 WUs möglichst klein gehalten hätte...


----------



## brooker (28. September 2019)

... du hast noch Zeit. Wie ich schon schrieb: Lass Laufen! Denn du kannst es noch schaffen! Falls nicht, dann hast du wenigstens eine sehr gute Basis für die nächste Aktion im Februar 2020: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs 2020.


----------



## brooker (28. September 2019)

... die letzten Stunden der Aktion haben mir gezeigt, wie massiv das Download Problem ist. 6 von 10 GPU bei mir waren betroffen. Ich konnte aus Zeitgründen leider nur 2 Falter mit dem *Download-Skript* einrichten.


----------



## c00LsPoT (28. September 2019)

Jep... Ich hatte auch pünktlich zum Endspurt Transfer-Fehler mit anschließendem Einfrieren des F@H-Clients.


----------



## TX112 (28. September 2019)

bis wann ging die Aktion noch mal ?


----------



## binär-11110110111 (28. September 2019)

Hier meine Ausbeute für diese Aktion:



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Im Februar 2019 waren es "nur" *1.602.613 *Punkte. Rumpelkammer: PCGH Folding@Home-Thread II

Dieses Mal konnte ich mich noch ...etwas... auf *3.591.883* Punkte verbessern. 

Dennoch ist in der Kurve deutlich das allgemeine Problem mit dem Upload zu erkennen, welches noch mehr Leistung verhindert hat.


----------



## LMarini (28. September 2019)

Bei mir ging ab gestern abend auch kein Download mehr. Nur noch die CPU am PC lief.
Hab es leider erst mitten in der Nacht bemerkt.
Also für die Nacht hab ich nur mein Laptop und PC-CPU,


----------



## brooker (28. September 2019)

... fürs nächste Mal sind wir vorbereitet und haben ein feines Skript dafür


----------



## SimonSlowfood (28. September 2019)

Ists etwa schon rum?


----------



## foldinghomealone (28. September 2019)

SimonSlowfood schrieb:


> Ists etwa schon rum?



Nein, erst wenn die allerletzte WU auf den Stanfordserver hochgeladen wurde. Erst dann ist's rum.


----------



## foldinghomealone (29. September 2019)

Ich habe mir Brookers Skript angesehen, angepasst und bei mir getestet.
Es befindet sich hier:
Skript zur Behebung des Downloadproblems

Bitte testet es und gebt Rückmeldung falls etwas nicht funktioniert oder bei Verbesserungsvorschlägen oder Fragen zur Funktionsweise


----------



## nonamez78 (29. September 2019)

Bei mir hat es bisher geholfen, nicht mehr direkt über die Unitymedia Leitung rauszugehen. Ein VPN empfand ich dann auf Dauer auch als Overhead. Dank der zweiten Leitung hier im Haus (Telekom), habe ich nun einfach das Standard Gateway gedreht und siehe da, bisher keine Drops mehr. Mal weiter beobachten, aber ich denke das liegt weiterhin am Routing zu/von Stanfords Servern.


----------



## foldinghomealone (29. September 2019)

Ich habe das Skript erweitert und es wird erst die IP neu zugewiesen und falls das nicht geholfen hat, wird ein Reboot durchgeführt.

Skript zur Behebung des Downloadproblems


----------



## binär-11110110111 (1. Oktober 2019)

Unsere kanadischen Freunde ziehen in ca. 36 Stunden an uns vorbei: LinusTechTips_Team - Team Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats  304,009,103 PPD sind echt beeindruckend. Allerdings haben sie ja auch die 7-fache Anzahl an aktiven Usern.


----------



## foldinghomealone (1. Oktober 2019)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Unsere kanadischen Freunde ziehen in ca. 36 Stunden an uns vorbei: LinusTechTips_Team - Team Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats  304,009,103 PPD sind echt beeindruckend. Allerdings haben sie ja auch die 7-fache Anzahl an aktiven Usern.



So lange dauerts nicht mehr.
Sie werden gg. 17Uhr an uns vorbeigezogen sein. D.h. spätestens bei der 19:00Uhr Aktualisierung sind wir auf dem 10. Platz


----------



## binär-11110110111 (1. Oktober 2019)

Stimmt, hatte die Total-Points übersehen.


----------



## foldinghomealone (1. Oktober 2019)

Sind wohl noch schneller als gedacht...


----------



## picar81_4711 (1. Oktober 2019)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Sind wohl noch schneller als gedacht...



Aber bei über 1400 Falter ist das ein schlechter Schnitt pro Falter. Und wenn die Aktion vorbei ist, dann schauen wir mal
Überholen ist schön, Geschwindigkeit halten schwer


----------



## foldinghomealone (1. Oktober 2019)

Jetzt ist's passiert. Wir sind auf dem 10. Platz.
Ein klein wenig traurig...

Hätten wir unsere Oberbiene oder den besten Käptn wo gibt nicht, wäre unser Schnitt auch nicht so gut.


----------



## brooker (1. Oktober 2019)

... unsere Zeit kommt, bestimmt!


----------



## Hauwexis (1. Oktober 2019)

Viel beeindruckender wenn man sich so die Tabelle anschaut ist doch wie viele Punkte wir mit so wenigen Usern machen. Da kann Linus Tech Tipps nicht mithalten. Die generieren die Punkte nur über die Masse. Bei uns ja genau anders rum. Das finde ich viel beeindruckender als deren kurzer Sprint.


----------



## brooker (1. Oktober 2019)

... der Kamm beim LTT ist noch nicht erreicht. Ich denke sie werden jenseits der 400Mio landen. Wenn das Niveau über den Monat gehalten werden kann, wäre das ein tolle Leistung!


----------



## foldinghomealone (1. Oktober 2019)

Hauwexis schrieb:


> Viel beeindruckender wenn man sich so die Tabelle anschaut ist doch wie viele Punkte wir mit so wenigen Usern machen. Da kann Linus Tech Tipps nicht mithalten. Die generieren die Punkte nur über die Masse. Bei uns ja genau anders rum. Das finde ich viel beeindruckender als deren kurzer Sprint.



Als Sprint würde ich das nicht bezeichnen. Die machen grad 4x so viele Punkte wie wir und das wahrscheinlich über den ganzen Monat hinweg.
Das wären doppelt so viele PPD wie wie während der Faltwoche.

Und wenn du dir in ein paar Tagen die Top20-Falter ansehen wirst, wirst du sehen, dass die das nicht nur über die Masse machen. (die Werte sind jetzt schon beeindruckend, aber die haben noch Luft nach oben).
Nur ein paar Beispiele: Die Top100 haben alle über 1Mio PPD und sie machen 55% der gesamten PPD.


Und Curecoin werden sie zumindest in den PPD einholen...


----------



## brooker (1. Oktober 2019)

... wie schauts im Team mit dem Downloadproblem aus? Ich hatte seit 3 Tagen keinen Fehler mehr und wollte das Skript testen.


----------



## foldinghomealone (1. Oktober 2019)

ich hatte bisher noch kein Downloadproblem...


----------



## Nono15 (1. Oktober 2019)

Hauwexis schrieb:


> Viel beeindruckender wenn man sich so die Tabelle anschaut ist doch wie viele Punkte wir mit so wenigen Usern machen. Da kann Linus Tech Tipps nicht mithalten. Die generieren die Punkte nur über die Masse. Bei uns ja genau anders rum. Das finde ich viel beeindruckender als deren kurzer Sprint.



Da geb ich Dir recht - wenn man das grob überschlägt haben wir pro Kopf ne bessere Faltleistung als LTT - das ist echt nicht ohne  

Mal schauen, ob diese "banano"-gruppe wieder nachlässt oder ihrem Kurs treu bleiben...Muss meinem Faltrechner die nächsten Wochen leider ne Faltpause geben, bin viel unterwegs und will das System nicht alleine vor sich hin werkeln lassen ohne dass ich wenigstens alle 2 Tage danach schaue.


----------



## foldinghomealone (1. Oktober 2019)

Nono15 schrieb:


> Da geb ich Dir recht - wenn man das grob überschlägt haben wir pro Kopf ne bessere Faltleistung als LTT - das ist echt nicht ohne



Das liegt natürlich auch daran, dass wir den besten Falter der Welt in unserem Team haben, obwohl eine Wespe, eine Hummel und eine Oberbiene eigentlich gar keine Falter sind. Paradox das Ganze...


----------



## LTTSpectrum (2. Oktober 2019)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Unsere kanadischen Freunde ziehen in ca. 36 Stunden an uns vorbei: LinusTechTips_Team - Team Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats  304,009,103 PPD sind echt beeindruckend. Allerdings haben sie ja auch die 7-fache Anzahl an aktiven Usern.



We are now just shy of 350,000,000 over the last 24 hours and we are expecting to gain some more over the next few days as quick return bonus credit kicks in for the new users.

Have to really give credit to everyone for getting involved.

Happy folding, 

Spectrum.



Wir sind jetzt nur noch knapp 350.000.000 und erwarten, dass wir in den nächsten Tagen weitere Gewinne erzielen werden, wenn die neuen Benutzer einen schnellen Bonus erhalten.

Müssen wirklich jedem Ehre machen, sich zu engagieren.

Viel Spaß beim Falten,

Spektrum.


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Oktober 2019)

brooker schrieb:


> ... wie schauts im Team mit dem Downloadproblem aus? Ich hatte seit 3 Tagen keinen Fehler mehr und wollte das Skript testen.



Probleme haben stark nachgelassen - wie man auch meinem Konto (wieder) ansieht



foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Das liegt natürlich auch daran, dass wir den besten Falter der Welt in unserem Team haben, obwohl eine Wespe, eine Hummel und eine Oberbiene eigentlich gar keine Falter sind. Paradox das Ganze...



Danke für die Blumen; allerdings bin ich bloss der drittstärkste Falter weltweit


----------



## foldinghomealone (2. Oktober 2019)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Danke für die Blumen; allerdings bin ich bloss der drittstärkste Falter weltweit


Du bist und bleibst der Beste. Basta


----------



## foldinghomealone (2. Oktober 2019)

Gibt es eigentlich eine Aussage, wie 'effizient' GPUs sind?
Bzw. interessiert mich die Frage wie viel die GPU als Abwärme abgibt, wenn sie z.B. 200W verbraucht.


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Oktober 2019)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich eine Aussage, wie 'effizient' GPUs sind?
> Bzw. interessiert mich die Frage wie viel die GPU als Abwärme abgibt, wenn sie z.B. 200W verbraucht.



Ja, dazu gibt es auch Zahlenwerte 

Hier ein Artikel dazu


----------



## mattinator (2. Oktober 2019)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich eine Aussage, wie 'effizient' GPUs sind?
> Bzw. interessiert mich die Frage wie viel die GPU als Abwärme abgibt, wenn sie z.B. 200W verbraucht.



Nach meinem Wissen (Meinung) wird die aufgenommene elektrische Energie fast komplett als Wärme abgegeben, abzüglich der Energie für die Lüfter der Karten. Oder habe ich da einen Knick im Denken  ?


----------



## foldinghomealone (2. Oktober 2019)

Nehme ich auch an, hab aber noch nie was darüber gelesen. Und der Artikel gibt 'nur' Auskunft darüber, wieviel wirklich an die GPU angelangt...


----------



## Mr.Knister (2. Oktober 2019)

Der Verbrauch kommt 1:1 als Wärme hinten raus, wie bei einem Heizlüfter. Nur dass auf dem Weg dahin ein paar Rechenwerke und Ventilatoren angetrieben werden


----------



## sentinel1 (2. Oktober 2019)

Ich nutze den Rechner als elektrischen Zuheizer anstelle des Konvektorheizers (E - Heizung).

Nachtrag: Platz 10, da waren wir wohl chancenfrei, der Krankheitsforschung tut es aber gut.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (3. Oktober 2019)

sentinel1 schrieb:


> Ich nutze den Rechner als elektrischen Zuheizer anstelle des Konvektorheizers (E - Heizung).
> Nachtrag: Platz 10, da waren wir wohl chancenfrei, der Krankheitsforschung tut es aber gut.



Jap, im Winter bei Dauerfrost macht es vor allem Nachts mehrere Grad aus. Ohne Faltrechner habe ich morgens schon mal +13 Grad im Schlafraum, mit Origami nie unter +18 Grad. Hier wird im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes jedes einzelne Watt sinnvoll genutzt !


----------



## Schussmann (3. Oktober 2019)

sentinel1 schrieb:


> Ich nutze den Rechner als elektrischen Zuheizer anstelle des Konvektorheizers (E - Heizung).
> 
> Nachtrag: Platz 10, da waren wir wohl chancenfrei, der Krankheitsforschung tut es aber gut.



egal welcher Platz.
Mein Gewissen ist rein  denn ich helfe auch ohne einen Platz zu erzielen.


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Oktober 2019)

Btw. zufälligerweise () kann man in der PC Games Hardware 11/2019 einiges nachlesen

Titel: *Die Leistungsaufnahme bzw. der Stromverbrauch von 400 Grafikkarten in einer Übersicht*


----------



## brooker (3. Oktober 2019)

... der Artikel vom Igor ist sehr interessant. Mich würde aber interessieren wie die Stromaufnahme bzw. der Wirkungsgrad in Abhängigkeit von der Temperatur verhält. Ich sorge nämlich bisher immer für GPU  Temperaturen unter 50 Grad um der Verbrauch nicht ansteigen zu lassen.


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Oktober 2019)

brooker schrieb:


> .... Ich sorge nämlich bisher immer für GPU  Temperaturen unter 50 Grad um der Verbrauch nicht ansteigen zu lassen.



Also wenn ich sehe was meine wassergekühlte RTX 2080Ti so "anstellt" (logo permanent unter 50°) dann tränen mir die Augen
Und ich meine Freudentränen


----------



## brooker (3. Oktober 2019)

... sprich, Lüfter auf Vollgas und Stromsparen!


----------



## binär-11110110111 (3. Oktober 2019)

Mehr Wärme erhöht den Widerstand in den Schaltkreisen, sodaß mit mehr Spannung versucht wird, dem entgegenzuwirken, was wiederum noch mehr Wärme erzeugt - ein Teufelskreis mit einer nach oben offenen Wattgrenze. Der Wirkungsgrad ist also (auch) abhängig von einer wirklich GUTEN Kühlung !


----------



## nonamez78 (3. Oktober 2019)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Mehr Wärme erhöht den Widerstand in den Schaltkreisen, sodaß mit mehr Spannung versucht wird, dem entgegenzuwirken)



Halbleiter sind "Heissleiter", es ist eigentlich genau umgekehrt. Der Widerstand sinkt, je heisser der Chip wird. Dadurch steigt der Strom. Da die Frequenz letztlich auch den Strom nach oben treibt, sieht man immer wieder recht gut, wie man schnell für 5% mehr Leistung 30-40% mehr Leistung reinstecken muss.
Man hat als um die Rechenleistung zu steigern immer zwei Gegenspieler auf der Stromseite: die Frequenz und die Wärme. Beide senken den Widerstand.


----------



## brooker (3. Oktober 2019)

... Kühlung ist alles!


----------



## binär-11110110111 (4. Oktober 2019)

Jetzt möchte ich aber die halbe Milliarde sehen (But now I want to see half a billion): 

LinusTechTips_Team - Team Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## brooker (4. Oktober 2019)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Jetzt möchte ich aber die halbe Milliarde sehen (But now I want to see half a billion):
> 
> LinusTechTips_Team - Team Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats



... wäre toll, aber daran glaube ich nicht. Es sei denn, dass LTT Haus braucht eine Heizung und alle GPUs die verfügbar sind gehen auf Last. Wobei da dann sicherlich die Hausverkabelung die Biege macht.


----------



## brooker (4. Oktober 2019)

... das *Gewinnspiel* wurde aufgelöst!


----------



## binär-11110110111 (5. Oktober 2019)

"Es wurden viel zu viele Punkte nachgebucht. V.A. bei anderen Teams"

In der Tat ! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## foldinghomealone (6. Oktober 2019)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> "Es wurden viel zu viele Punkte nachgebucht. V.A. bei anderen Teams"
> 
> In der Tat !
> 
> ...



Teilweise haben User über Monate hinweg zuwenig QRB erhalten. Diese wurden am 05.10. alle nachgebucht. Deshalb wurden teilweise immense Punktezahlen nachgebucht.
Ich habe die Meldung in "Aktuelle Probleme geändert"


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Oktober 2019)

Bin aus dem Urlaub zurück. 

Wie ich gerade feststellen musste hat sich genau an unserem Abreisetag mein Server aufgehängt sprich 7,5 Tage war tote Hose obwohl er durchfalten hätte sollen.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (6. Oktober 2019)

Das ist sehr ärgerlich !


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Oktober 2019)

Bin bei extremoverclocking sogar als inaktiv gemeldet. 

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## picar81_4711 (6. Oktober 2019)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Bin aus dem Urlaub zurück.
> 
> Wie ich gerade feststellen musste hat sich genau an unserem Abreisetag mein Server aufgehängt sprich 7,5 Tage war tote Hose obwohl er durchfalten hätte sollen.


Dein Server wollte auch mal Urlaub haben
Schön, dass Du wieder da bist!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Oktober 2019)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Dein Server wollte auch mal Urlaub haben
> Schön, dass Du wieder da bist!


Dann soll er den bei mir beantragen damit ich ihn auschalten kann und er nicht sinnlos 200W verbraucht. 


Wenn wir gerade beim Thema Strom sind, letzte Woche ist unsere Jahresrechnung gekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Müssen ~620€ nachbezahlen > unser Teilzeitstrommer lässt mit 70% höherem Jahresverbrauch grüssen.


----------



## foldinghomealone (8. Oktober 2019)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Teilweise haben User über Monate hinweg zuwenig QRB erhalten. Diese wurden am 05.10. alle nachgebucht. Deshalb wurden teilweise immense Punktezahlen nachgebucht.
> Ich habe die Meldung in "Aktuelle Probleme geändert"



Dazu hier die offizielle Meldung:
Bonus recredit – Folding@home


----------



## foldinghomealone (10. Oktober 2019)

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit dem Server Thema aus? ist das hier noch aktuell?
Die Jungs von LTT jammern ein bisschen, dass sie teilweise immer noch Downloadprobleme haben...

@brooker: sollen wir 'unser' Skript denen vorstellen?


----------



## voodoman (10. Oktober 2019)

Also ich habe damit bisher keine Probleme gehabt. Single sowie Dual GPU Systeme.


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Oktober 2019)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Wie sieht es eigentlich mit dem Server Thema aus? ist das hier noch aktuell?
> Die Jungs von LTT jammern ein bisschen, dass sie teilweise immer noch Downloadprobleme haben...
> 
> @brooker: sollen wir 'unser' Skript denen vorstellen?



Gegen Ende letzter Woche hatte ich auch noch vermehrt Probleme (was man auch an meinen Zahlen sieht)
Seither ist aber alles "SAVE" *auf Holzkopf klopf*


----------



## brooker (10. Oktober 2019)

... seit gestern hab ich auch wieder Downloadprobs. Picar ebenfalls. Das aktuelle Script wurde gestern von mir getestet. Es funktioniert so leider nicht. Es erfolgt gerade eine Anpassung: nach IP-Erneuerung Client und control neu starten. Ob das funkt muss beim nächsten downloadproblem getestet werden. Wir können das gern den Kanadiern anbieten. Es sollte vorab aber save funktionieren.

Das Tool heißt dann Team70335_downloadfix


----------



## foldinghomealone (10. Oktober 2019)

Aber dann hat das Skript danach einen Reboot ausgeführt, oder?
Und danach ging es weiter, oder?

Wie man den Client killt und neu startet per Skript weiß ich nicht.
Irgendjemand eine Idee?


----------



## mattinator (10. Oktober 2019)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Aber dann hat das Skript danach einen Reboot ausgeführt, oder?
> Und danach ging es weiter, oder?
> 
> Wie man den Client killt und neu startet per Skript weiß ich nicht.
> Irgendjemand eine Idee?



Beenden: pskill aus sysinternals suite. Starten: entsprechend Verküpfung im Autostart, vorher mit cd in das Verzeichnis der Verknüpfung wechseln.
Bei mir unter Windows 10:


> cd /d C:\ProgramData\FAHClient
> "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient\HideConsole.exe" "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient\FAHClient.exe"


----------



## foldinghomealone (10. Oktober 2019)

Danke Matt, das mit PsKill funktioniert super.

Ich werde versuchen, heute Abend das Skript entsprechend anzupassen.


----------



## brooker (10. Oktober 2019)

taskkill /im LCore.exe 

start "C:\Program Files\...\LCore.exe"

Auch ne Möglichkeit


----------



## foldinghomealone (10. Oktober 2019)

Das funktioniert auch super.


----------



## foldinghomealone (10. Oktober 2019)

Downloadskript geändert:
Skript zur Behebung des Downloadproblems

Bitte testen und rückmelden


----------



## brooker (11. Oktober 2019)

... meine Damen und Herren aufgepasst, dass Team hat großes vollbracht: *Team70335_downloadfix_v1.bat*  

Downloadproblem adè


----------



## brooker (11. Oktober 2019)

... Aufruf zum *"Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2020 * ist online. Bitte die Signaturen usw. anpassen.


----------



## LTTSpectrum (12. Oktober 2019)

Team LTT just cracked half a billion points in 24 hours! 

Team LTT hat gerade eine halbe Milliarde Punkte in 24 Stunden geknackt!


----------



## binär-11110110111 (13. Oktober 2019)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Jetzt möchte ich aber die halbe Milliarde sehen (But now I want to see half a billion):
> 
> LinusTechTips_Team - Team Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats



Sagte ich doch


----------



## ProfBoom (13. Oktober 2019)

Für die, die es noch nicht mitbekommen haben:
Die AMD-Treiber für die 5700 (XT) sind ok, das Problem liegt bei OpenMM/F@H.
Wahrscheinlich wird es für den Core21 keinen Fix geben, aber wohl bei Core22, der derzeit noch in der Entwicklung ist (ETA: "wenn er fertig ist").

Quelle: Folding Forum • View topic - Radeon 5700 XT unsupported due to driver issues [19.9.1]


----------



## sentinel1 (13. Oktober 2019)

Schade, dass AMD keine nutzbare Zusammenarbeit mit F@h führt.

Hoffentlich macht es Intel bei Erscheinen besser.


----------



## foldinghomealone (13. Oktober 2019)

Die Problembeschreibung hört sich auf jeden Fall nicht so an, als ob AMD was dafür könnte


----------



## sentinel1 (13. Oktober 2019)

.. aber auch nichts dafür tut, deshalb ist es für F@h nicht mehr wert als ein unnützer Briefbeschwerer, leider.


----------



## foldinghomealone (14. Oktober 2019)

Der FAHCore_21 mit der benutzten Version von Open_MM sind Tools von Stanford.
Für die Open_MM Version 6.3 gibt es sogar Benchmarks von Stanford.

Ich sehe es so, dass AMD da nicht wirklich was dran kann, wenn sie einen Treiber programmiert haben, der Open_MM unterstützt. Und das tut er.

Jetzt ist halt Stanford dran. Und die Frage ist eher, ob für Stanford Navi wichtig genug ist, um einen neuen FAHCore_xx zu schreiben.


----------



## Bumblebee (14. Oktober 2019)

sentinel1 schrieb:


> .. aber auch nichts dafür tut, deshalb ist es für F@h nicht mehr wert als ein unnützer Briefbeschwerer, leider.



Jein..
Tatsächlich scheinen sie nichts zu tun um das Problem zu lösen
*Aber*
- Sie sind nicht die wahren "Verursacher"
- Es betrifft ja nur die neuesten Karten - der grosse Teil der *AMD*-Graka's sind keine Briefbeschwerer


----------



## brooker (17. Oktober 2019)

... ich habe hier noch eine feines GTX 1070 die über Winter ein neues Zuhause sucht. Bei Interesse bitte eine PN. Danke.


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Oktober 2019)

Habe eben mal GOOGLE nach "*Archer2*" befragt...

Mit sowas würde das Bumbele wieder CPU-falten


----------



## brooker (21. Oktober 2019)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Habe eben mal GOOGLE nach "*Archer2*" befragt...
> 
> Mit sowas würde das Bumbele wieder CPU-falten



... die laden wir zur Faltwoche ein. Ähhm, das wird nix mehr. Die sind nicht mehr in der EU und wollen mit Krauts nichts zu tun haben.


----------



## sentinel1 (24. Oktober 2019)

Derzeit teste ich F@h unter debian Buster amd64 Index of /cdimage/unofficial/non-free/cd-including-firmware/10.1.0-live+nonfree/amd64/iso-hybrid
ob es tatsächlich mehr PPD abwirft ?  Die Installation war kein Geschenk .

Ergänzung:


Spoiler



FAHClient
17:03:49:INFO(1):Read GPUs.txt
17:03:49:************************* Folding@home Client *************************
17:03:49:        Website: Folding@home – Fighting disease with a world wide distributed super computer.
17:03:49:      Copyright: (c) 2009-2018 foldingathome.org
17:03:49:         Author: Joseph Coffland <joseph@cauldrondevelopment.com>
17:03:49:           Args: 
17:03:49:         Config: /home/g/config.xml
17:03:49:******************************** Build ********************************
17:03:49:        Version: 7.5.1
17:03:49:           Date: May 11 2018
17:03:49:           Time: 19:59:04
17:03:49:     Repository: Git
17:03:49:       Revision: 4705bf53c635f88b8fe85af7675557e15d491ff0
17:03:49:         Branch: master
17:03:49:       Compiler: GNU 6.3.0 20170516
17:03:49:        Options: -std=gnu++98 -O3 -funroll-loops
17:03:49:       Platform: linux2 4.14.0-3-amd64
17:03:49:           Bits: 64
17:03:49:           Mode: Release
17:03:49:******************************* System ********************************
17:03:49:            CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4770K CPU @ 3.50GHz
17:03:49:         CPU ID: GenuineIntel Family 6 Model 60 Stepping 3
17:03:49:           CPUs: 8
17:03:49:         Memory: 31.36GiB
17:03:49:    Free Memory: 29.91GiB
17:03:49:        Threads: POSIX_THREADS
17:03:49:     OS Version: 4.19
17:03:49:    Has Battery: false
17:03:49:     On Battery: false
17:03:49:     UTC Offset: 2
17:03:49:            PID: 1789
17:03:49:            CWD: /home/g
17:03:49:             OS: Linux 4.19.0-6-amd64 x86_64
17:03:49:        OS Arch: AMD64
17:03:49:           GPUs: 1
17:03:49:          GPU 0: Bus:1 Slot:0 Func:0 NVIDIA:8 TU104 [GeForce RTX 2080]
17:03:49:  CUDA Device 0: Platform:0 Device:0 Bus:1 Slot:0 Compute:7.5 Driver:10.1
17:03:49:OpenCL Device 0: Platform:0 Device:0 Bus:1 Slot:0 Compute:1.2 Driver:418.74
17:03:49:***********************************************************************
17:03:49:<config>
17:03:49:  <!-- User Information -->
17:03:49:  <passkey v='********************************'/>
17:03:49:  <team v='70335'/>
17:03:49:  <user v='sentinel1'/>
17:03:49:
17:03:49:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
17:03:49:  <slot id='0' type='CPU'/>
17:03:49:  <slot id='1' type='GPU'/>
17:03:49:</config>
17:03:49:Trying to access database...
17:03:49:Successfully acquired database lock
17:03:49:Enabled folding slot 00: READY cpu:6
17:03:49:Enabled folding slot 01: READY gpu:0:TU104 [GeForce RTX 2080]
17:03:49:WU00:FS00:Starting
17:03:49:WU00:FS00:Running FahCore: /usr/bin/FAHCoreWrapper /home/g/cores/cores.foldingathome.org/Linux/AMD64/AVX/Core_a7.fah/FahCore_a7 -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 705 -lifeline 1789 -checkpoint 15 -np 6
17:03:49:WU00:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 1815
17:03:49:WU00:FS00:Core PID:1819
17:03:49:WU00:FS00:FahCore 0xa7 started
17:03:49:WU02:FS01:Starting
17:03:49:WU02:FS01:Running FahCore: /usr/bin/FAHCoreWrapper /home/g/cores/cores.foldingathome.org/Linux/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_21.fah/FahCore_21 -dir 02 -suffix 01 -version 705 -lifeline 1789 -checkpoint 15 -gpu-vendor nvidia -opencl-platform 0 -opencl-device 0 -cuda-device 0 -gpu 0
17:03:49:WU02:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 1823
17:03:49:WU02:FS01:Core PID:1827
17:03:49:WU02:FS01:FahCore 0x21 started
17:03:50:WU00:FS00:0xa7:*********************** Log Started 2019-10-24T17:03:49Z ***********************
17:03:50:WU00:FS00:0xa7:************************** Gromacs Folding@home Core ***************************
17:03:50:WU00:FS00:0xa7:       Type: 0xa7
17:03:50:WU00:FS00:0xa7:       Core: Gromacs
17:03:50:WU00:FS00:0xa7:    Website: Folding@home – Fighting disease with a world wide distributed super computer.
17:03:50:WU00:FS00:0xa7:  Copyright: (c) 2009-2018 foldingathome.org
17:03:50:WU00:FS00:0xa7:     Author: Joseph Coffland <joseph@cauldrondevelopment.com>
17:03:50:WU00:FS00:0xa7:       Args: -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 705 -lifeline 1815 -checkpoint 15 -np 6
17:03:50:WU00:FS00:0xa7:     Config: <none>
17:03:50:WU00:FS00:0xa7:************************************ Build *************************************
17:03:50:WU00:FS00:0xa7:    Version: 0.0.17
17:03:50:WU00:FS00:0xa7:       Date: Apr 27 2018
17:03:50:WU00:FS00:0xa7:       Time: 19:09:21
17:03:50:WU00:FS00:0xa7: Repository: Git
17:03:50:WU00:FS00:0xa7:   Revision: 21359963583d09ec2063ef946399441c4df4ccd7
17:03:50:WU00:FS00:0xa7:     Branch: master
17:03:50:WU00:FS00:0xa7:   Compiler: GNU 6.3.0 20170516
17:03:50:WU00:FS00:0xa7:    Options: -std=gnu++98 -O3 -funroll-loops
17:03:50:WU00:FS00:0xa7:   Platform: linux2 4.14.0-3-amd64
17:03:50:WU00:FS00:0xa7:       Bits: 64
17:03:50:WU00:FS00:0xa7:       Mode: Release
17:03:50:WU00:FS00:0xa7:       SIMD: avx_256
17:03:50:WU00:FS00:0xa7:************************************ System ************************************
17:03:50:WU00:FS00:0xa7:        CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4770K CPU @ 3.50GHz
17:03:50:WU00:FS00:0xa7:     CPU ID: GenuineIntel Family 6 Model 60 Stepping 3
17:03:50:WU00:FS00:0xa7:       CPUs: 8
17:03:50:WU00:FS00:0xa7:     Memory: 31.36GiB
17:03:50:WU00:FS00:0xa7:Free Memory: 29.86GiB
17:03:50:WU00:FS00:0xa7:    Threads: POSIX_THREADS
17:03:50:WU00:FS00:0xa7: OS Version: 4.19
17:03:50:WU00:FS00:0xa7:Has Battery: false
17:03:50:WU00:FS00:0xa7: On Battery: false
17:03:50:WU00:FS00:0xa7: UTC Offset: 2
17:03:50:WU00:FS00:0xa7:        PID: 1819
17:03:50:WU00:FS00:0xa7:        CWD: /home/g/work
17:03:50:WU00:FS00:0xa7:         OS: Linux 4.19.0-6-amd64 x86_64
17:03:50:WU00:FS00:0xa7:    OS Arch: AMD64
17:03:50:WU00:FS00:0xa7:********************************************************************************
17:03:50:WU00:FS00:0xa7roject: 14190 (Run 17, Clone 8, Gen 8)
17:03:50:WU00:FS00:0xa7:Unit: 0x0000000f0002894b5d5d2dd7bc6fca6a
17:03:50:WU00:FS00:0xa7igital signatures verified
17:03:50:WU00:FS00:0xa7:Calling: mdrun -s frame8.tpr -o frame8.trr -cpi state.cpt -cpt 15 -nt 6
17:03:50:WU00:FS00:0xa7:Steps: first=10000000 total=1250000
17:03:50:WU02:FS01:0x21:*********************** Log Started 2019-10-24T17:03:49Z ***********************
17:03:50:WU02:FS01:0x21roject: 14180 (Run 3, Clone 474, Gen 37)
17:03:50:WU02:FS01:0x21:Unit: 0x000000420002894c5d3b54ae02d89b5c
17:03:50:WU02:FS01:0x21:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
17:03:50:WU02:FS01:0x21:Machine: 1
17:03:50:WU02:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file core.xml
17:03:50:WU02:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file integrator.xml
17:03:50:WU02:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file state.xml
17:03:50:WU02:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file system.xml
17:03:50:WU02:FS01:0x21igital signatures verified
17:03:50:WU02:FS01:0x21:Folding@home GPU Core21 Folding@home Core
17:03:50:WU02:FS01:0x21:Version 0.0.20
17:03:51:WU00:FS00:0xa7:Completed 57802 out of 1250000 steps (4%)
17:03:55:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 0 out of 12500000 steps (0%)
17:03:55:WU02:FS01:0x21:Temperature control disabled. Requirements: single Nvidia GPU, tmax must be < 110 and twait >= 900
17:05:49:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 125000 out of 12500000 steps (1%)
17:06:52:WU00:FS00:0xa7:Completed 62500 out of 1250000 steps (5%)
17:07:47:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 250000 out of 12500000 steps (2%)
17:09:47:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 375000 out of 12500000 steps (3%)
17:11:47:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 500000 out of 12500000 steps (4%)
17:13:48:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 625000 out of 12500000 steps (5%)
17:15:22:WU00:FS00:0xa7:Completed 75000 out of 1250000 steps (6%)
17:15:52:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 750000 out of 12500000 steps (6%)
17:17:54:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 875000 out of 12500000 steps (7%)
17:19:57:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 1000000 out of 12500000 steps (8%)
17:21:58:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 1125000 out of 12500000 steps (9%)
17:23:57:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 1250000 out of 12500000 steps (10%)
17:24:03:WU00:FS00:0xa7:Completed 87500 out of 1250000 steps (7%)
17:26:01:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 1375000 out of 12500000 steps (11%)
17:28:04:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 1500000 out of 12500000 steps (12%)
17:30:08:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 1625000 out of 12500000 steps (13%)
17:32:06:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 1750000 out of 12500000 steps (14%)
17:32:42:WU00:FS00:0xa7:Completed 100000 out of 1250000 steps (8%)
17:34:06:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 1875000 out of 12500000 steps (15%)
17:36:04:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 2000000 out of 12500000 steps (16%)
17:38:04:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 2125000 out of 12500000 steps (17%)
17:40:02:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 2250000 out of 12500000 steps (18%)
17:40:32:WU00:FS00:0xa7:Completed 112500 out of 1250000 steps (9%)
17:42:02:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 2375000 out of 12500000 steps (19%)
17:44:01:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 2500000 out of 12500000 steps (20%)
17:46:05:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 2625000 out of 12500000 steps (21%)
17:48:06:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 2750000 out of 12500000 steps (22%)
17:48:38:WU00:FS00:0xa7:Completed 125000 out of 1250000 steps (10%)
17:50:06:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 2875000 out of 12500000 steps (23%)
17:52:05:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 3000000 out of 12500000 steps (24%)
17:54:05:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 3125000 out of 12500000 steps (25%)
17:56:06:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 3250000 out of 12500000 steps (26%)
17:56:47:WU00:FS00:0xa7:Completed 137500 out of 1250000 steps (11%)
17:58:09:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 3375000 out of 12500000 steps (27%)
18:00:09:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 3500000 out of 12500000 steps (28%)
18:02:09:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 3625000 out of 12500000 steps (29%)
18:04:10:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 3750000 out of 12500000 steps (30%)
18:05:05:WU00:FS00:0xa7:Completed 150000 out of 1250000 steps (12%)
18:06:10:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 3875000 out of 12500000 steps (31%)
18:08:09:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 4000000 out of 12500000 steps (32%)
18:10:09:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 4125000 out of 12500000 steps (33%)
18:12:09:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 4250000 out of 12500000 steps (34%)
18:13:07:WU00:FS00:0xa7:Completed 162500 out of 1250000 steps (13%)
18:14:14:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 4375000 out of 12500000 steps (35%)
18:16:16:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 4500000 out of 12500000 steps (36%)
18:18:17:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 4625000 out of 12500000 steps (37%)
18:20:16:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 4750000 out of 12500000 steps (38%)
18:21:29:WU00:FS00:0xa7:Completed 175000 out of 1250000 steps (14%)
18:22:16:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 4875000 out of 12500000 steps (39%)
18:24:15:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 5000000 out of 12500000 steps (40%)
18:26:15:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 5125000 out of 12500000 steps (41%)
18:28:14:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 5250000 out of 12500000 steps (42%)
18:29:19:WU00:FS00:0xa7:Completed 187500 out of 1250000 steps (15%)
18:30:13:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 5375000 out of 12500000 steps (43%)
18:32:11:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 5500000 out of 12500000 steps (44%)
18:34:11:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 5625000 out of 12500000 steps (45%)
18:36:09:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 5750000 out of 12500000 steps (46%)
18:37:14:WU00:FS00:0xa7:Completed 200000 out of 1250000 steps (16%)
18:38:08:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 5875000 out of 12500000 steps (47%)
18:40:07:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 6000000 out of 12500000 steps (48%)
18:42:07:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 6125000 out of 12500000 steps (49%)
18:44:05:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 6250000 out of 12500000 steps (50%)
18:45:01:WU00:FS00:0xa7:Completed 212500 out of 1250000 steps (17%)
18:46:05:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 6375000 out of 12500000 steps (51%)
18:48:04:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 6500000 out of 12500000 steps (52%)
18:50:04:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 6625000 out of 12500000 steps (53%)
18:52:02:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 6750000 out of 12500000 steps (54%)
18:52:53:WU00:FS00:0xa7:Completed 225000 out of 1250000 steps (18%)
18:54:01:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 6875000 out of 12500000 steps (55%)
18:55:59:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 7000000 out of 12500000 steps (56%)
18:57:59:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 7125000 out of 12500000 steps (57%)
18:59:57:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 7250000 out of 12500000 steps (58%)
19:00:52:WU00:FS00:0xa7:Completed 237500 out of 1250000 steps (19%)
19:01:57:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 7375000 out of 12500000 steps (59%)
19:03:55:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 7500000 out of 12500000 steps (60%)
19:05:55:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 7625000 out of 12500000 steps (61%)
19:07:53:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 7750000 out of 12500000 steps (62%)
19:08:49:WU00:FS00:0xa7:Completed 250000 out of 1250000 steps (20%)
19:09:53:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 7875000 out of 12500000 steps (63%)
19:11:52:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 8000000 out of 12500000 steps (64%)
19:13:51:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 8125000 out of 12500000 steps (65%)
19:15:49:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 8250000 out of 12500000 steps (66%)
19:16:40:WU00:FS00:0xa7:Completed 262500 out of 1250000 steps (21%)
19:17:51:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 8375000 out of 12500000 steps (67%)
19:19:56:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 8500000 out of 12500000 steps (68%)
19:22:03:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 8625000 out of 12500000 steps (69%)
19:24:07:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 8750000 out of 12500000 steps (70%)
19:25:25:WU00:FS00:0xa7:Completed 275000 out of 1250000 steps (22%)
19:26:11:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 8875000 out of 12500000 steps (71%)
19:28:18:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 9000000 out of 12500000 steps (72%)
19:30:26:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 9125000 out of 12500000 steps (73%)
19:32:33:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 9250000 out of 12500000 steps (74%)
19:34:13:WU00:FS00:0xa7:Completed 287500 out of 1250000 steps (23%)
19:34:38:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 9375000 out of 12500000 steps (75%)
19:36:41:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 9500000 out of 12500000 steps (76%)
19:38:45:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 9625000 out of 12500000 steps (77%)
19:40:48:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 9750000 out of 12500000 steps (78%)
19:42:51:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 9875000 out of 12500000 steps (79%)
19:42:53:WU00:FS00:0xa7:Completed 300000 out of 1250000 steps (24%)
19:44:53:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 10000000 out of 12500000 steps (80%)
19:46:57:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 10125000 out of 12500000 steps (81%)
19:48:59:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 10250000 out of 12500000 steps (82%)
19:51:03:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 10375000 out of 12500000 steps (83%)
19:51:32:WU00:FS00:0xa7:Completed 312500 out of 1250000 steps (25%)
19:53:06:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 10500000 out of 12500000 steps (84%)
19:55:09:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 10625000 out of 12500000 steps (85%)
19:57:11:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 10750000 out of 12500000 steps (86%)
19:59:18:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 10875000 out of 12500000 steps (87%)
20:00:18:WU00:FS00:0xa7:Completed 325000 out of 1250000 steps (26%)
20:01:25:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 11000000 out of 12500000 steps (88%)
20:03:30:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 11125000 out of 12500000 steps (89%)
20:05:38:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 11250000 out of 12500000 steps (90%)
20:07:47:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 11375000 out of 12500000 steps (91%)
20:09:05:WU00:FS00:0xa7:Completed 337500 out of 1250000 steps (27%)
20:09:54:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 11500000 out of 12500000 steps (92%)
20:11:59:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 11625000 out of 12500000 steps (93%)
20:14:01:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 11750000 out of 12500000 steps (94%)
20:16:06:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 11875000 out of 12500000 steps (95%)
20:17:44:WU00:FS00:0xa7:Completed 350000 out of 1250000 steps (28%)
20:18:08:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 12000000 out of 12500000 steps (96%)
20:20:12:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 12125000 out of 12500000 steps (97%)
20:22:15:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 12250000 out of 12500000 steps (98%)
20:24:19:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 12375000 out of 12500000 steps (99%)
20:24:20:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 65.254.110.245:8080
20:24:20:WU01:FS01:Assigned to work server 155.247.166.219
20:24:20:WU01:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: RUNNING gpu:0:TU104 [GeForce RTX 2080] from 155.247.166.219
20:24:20:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 155.247.166.219:8080
20:24:21:WU01:FS01ownloading 27.50MiB
20:24:27:WU01:FS01ownload 92.96%
20:24:27:WU01:FS01ownload complete
20:24:27:WU01:FS01:Received Unit: id:01 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:14196 run:10 clone:188 gen:15 core:0x21 unit:0x0000001b0002894b5d924675c0d78d7d
20:26:22:WU02:FS01:0x21:Completed 12500000 out of 12500000 steps (100%)
20:26:23:WU02:FS01:0x21:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
20:26:23:WU02:FS01:0x21:Saving result file checkpointState.xml
20:26:23:WU02:FS01:0x21:Saving result file checkpt.crc
20:26:23:WU02:FS01:0x21:Saving result file log.txt
20:26:23:WU02:FS01:0x21:Saving result file positions.xtc
20:26:23:WU02:FS01:0x21:Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
20:26:24:WU02:FS01:FahCore returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
20:26:24:WU02:FS01:Sending unit results: id:02 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:14180 run:3 clone:474 gen:37 core:0x21 unit:0x000000420002894c5d3b54ae02d89b5c
20:26:24:WU02:FS01:Uploading 14.83MiB to 155.247.166.220
20:26:24:WU01:FS01:Starting
20:26:24:WU02:FS01:Connecting to 155.247.166.220:8080
20:26:24:WU01:FS01:Running FahCore: /usr/bin/FAHCoreWrapper /home/g/cores/cores.foldingathome.org/Linux/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_21.fah/FahCore_21 -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 705 -lifeline 1789 -checkpoint 15 -gpu-vendor nvidia -opencl-platform 0 -opencl-device 0 -cuda-device 0 -gpu 0
20:26:24:WU01:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 6733
20:26:24:WU01:FS01:Core PID:6737
20:26:24:WU01:FS01:FahCore 0x21 started
20:26:24:WU01:FS01:0x21:*********************** Log Started 2019-10-24T20:26:24Z ***********************
20:26:24:WU01:FS01:0x21roject: 14196 (Run 10, Clone 188, Gen 15)
20:26:24:WU01:FS01:0x21:Unit: 0x0000001b0002894b5d924675c0d78d7d
20:26:24:WU01:FS01:0x21:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
20:26:24:WU01:FS01:0x21:Machine: 1
20:26:24:WU01:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file core.xml
20:26:24:WU01:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file integrator.xml
20:26:24:WU01:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file state.xml
20:26:24:WU01:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file system.xml
20:26:24:WU01:FS01:0x21igital signatures verified
20:26:24:WU01:FS01:0x21:Folding@home GPU Core21 Folding@home Core
20:26:24:WU01:FS01:0x21:Version 0.0.20
20:26:26:WU00:FS00:0xa7:Completed 362500 out of 1250000 steps (29%)
20:26:30:WU02:FS01:Upload 52.28%
20:26:32:WU02:FS01:Upload complete
20:26:32:WU02:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
20:26:32:WU02:FS01:Final credit estimate, 210610.00 points
20:26:32:WU02:FS01:Cleaning up
20:26:32:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 0 out of 5000000 steps (0%)
20:26:32:WU01:FS01:0x21:Temperature control disabled. Requirements: single Nvidia GPU, tmax must be < 110 and twait >= 900
20:28:14:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 50000 out of 5000000 steps (1%)
20:29:56:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 100000 out of 5000000 steps (2%)
20:31:37:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 150000 out of 5000000 steps (3%)
20:33:20:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 200000 out of 5000000 steps (4%)
20:35:01:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 250000 out of 5000000 steps (5%)
20:35:13:WU00:FS00:0xa7:Completed 375000 out of 1250000 steps (30%)
20:36:45:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 300000 out of 5000000 steps (6%)
20:38:27:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 350000 out of 5000000 steps (7%)
20:40:08:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 400000 out of 5000000 steps (8%)
20:41:50:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 450000 out of 5000000 steps (9%)
20:43:31:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 500000 out of 5000000 steps (10%)
20:43:58:WU00:FS00:0xa7:Completed 387500 out of 1250000 steps (31%)
20:45:15:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 550000 out of 5000000 steps (11%)
20:46:57:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 600000 out of 5000000 steps (12%)
20:48:39:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 650000 out of 5000000 steps (13%)
20:50:20:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 700000 out of 5000000 steps (14%)
20:52:02:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 750000 out of 5000000 steps (15%)
20:52:43:WU00:FS00:0xa7:Completed 400000 out of 1250000 steps (32%)
20:53:46:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 800000 out of 5000000 steps (16%)
20:55:29:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 850000 out of 5000000 steps (17%)
20:57:15:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 900000 out of 5000000 steps (18%)



Ergebnis: 3 Stunden und 20 Minuten für die GPU - WU hatte ich auch unter Windows

Eventuell teste ich noch den aktuelleren Treiber von der NVIDIA - Seite und iGPU am Monitor.


----------



## Hasestab (25. Oktober 2019)

Meine 2080ti und die 1060 hab ich 1Woche mit 2 Systemen unter Ubuntu falten lassen. 
Von Mehrleistung keine Spur.

Auch wenn es vielleicht an meiner Installation lag (Treiber oder Version)ist es der Aufwand nicht Wert.

Gruss


----------



## brooker (25. Oktober 2019)

... unsere Ubuntu-Fraktion arbeitet gerade an einem optimierten Image, welches dann nur noch runtergeladen und extrahiert werden muss. Updates usw. sind deaktiviert, sodass es nur läuft. Ich würde vorschlagen, wenn das Images raus ist, dann schauen wir nochmals. Denn unsere Linux-Kenner können nicht so irren und die 10-15% Mehrleistung sollten wir nicht liegen lassen


----------



## sentinel1 (25. Oktober 2019)

Hat denn jemand mehr ppd unter Linux mit RTX 2080 bzw. 2080ti?

Die CPU - Mehrleistung ist ja (derzeit) fast vernachlässigbar, da die  damit erworbenen Punkte eher dem olympischen Gedanken entsprechen.


----------



## picar81_4711 (26. Oktober 2019)

sentinel1 schrieb:


> Hat denn jemand mehr ppd unter Linux mit RTX 2080 bzw. 2080ti?
> 
> Die CPU - Mehrleistung ist ja (derzeit) fast vernachlässigbar, da die  damit erworbenen Punkte eher dem olympischen Gedanken entsprechen.



Ja. Habe deutlich mehr Leistung unter Ubuntu mit dem gleichen Stromverbrauch. Bei einer RTX2080 z.B.: Win10: ca. 1.4 Mio PPD. Ubuntu: 1,6 Mio PPD. Es kommt natürlich auch auf das Mainboard und CPU an, falls die neuer sind und von Win10 gut unterstützt werden, kann es sein, dass Ubuntu/Linux auch nicht mehr rausholen kann. Muss man probieren....bei meinem alten 980x mit einer RTX2080TI ist Linux zwingend notwendig, unter Win10 bremst der sonst die schnelle Karte total aus.


----------



## sentinel1 (26. Oktober 2019)

Der Viewer bekommt keine Verbindung, vermutlich sind die Server überlastet ( zu viele Falter? ).

08:01:53:ERROR:Receive error: 10053: Eine bestehende Verbindung wurde softwaregesteuert
08:01:53:ERROR:durch den Hostcomputer abgebrochen.


----------



## JayTea (26. Oktober 2019)

Den Viewer verwendet hier eigentlich gar niemand, da er nur Ressourcen verbraucht.

Die Fehlermeldung kenne ich nicht... 

Hatte letzte Nacht wieder einen Download-Hänger. Wollte die Tage schon schreiben und von euch die Bestätigung, dass das Thema passé ist...
Habe es rein zufällig mitbekommen, weil mir der Rechner beim Toilettengang zu ruhig erschien!


----------



## brooker (26. Oktober 2019)

... dito, hatte gestern Abend auch einen Downloadhänger.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (26. Oktober 2019)

brooker schrieb:


> ... unsere Ubuntu-Fraktion arbeitet gerade an einem optimierten Image, welches dann nur noch runtergeladen und extrahiert werden muss. Updates usw. sind deaktiviert, sodass es nur läuft. Ich würde vorschlagen, wenn das Images raus ist, dann schauen wir nochmals. Denn unsere Linux-Kenner können nicht so irren und die 10-15% Mehrleistung sollten wir nicht liegen lassen



WOW, hab ich da was verpaßt ? Gibt es hierzu einen Link ?


----------



## foldinghomealone (26. Oktober 2019)

FAH meldet wieder Upload Issues. Siehe aktuelle Probleme


----------



## ovicula (26. Oktober 2019)

Mal eine kurze Frage: Ist es eigentlich auch möglich unter einem Namen (mit gleichem Passkey) auf zwei Rechnern gleichzeitig zu falten?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (26. Oktober 2019)

Ja, auch mit 5 oder 10 PCs.


----------



## foldinghomealone (26. Oktober 2019)

natürlich. Einfach den gleichen Namen und Passkey eingeben und alles gut...


----------



## sentinel1 (26. Oktober 2019)

Bezüglich günstige GPU zum Folden:

Das kann nur Betrug sein: EVGA GeForce RTX 2080 TI FTW3 Ultra Gaming 11 GB Enthusiast PCIe NEU&OVP  | eBay

Nur Überweisung wird akzeptiert ...   ALLES klar ( Geld auf nimmer Wiedersehen ) !

Der Verkäufer bietet sehr viele hochwertige 2080ti an, eventuell hat er einen sehr guten 3D - Drucker .

Fies ist die Abfrage des Geburtsdatums, damit wird sicherlichst versucht werden das ebay - Konto des Käufers im Kettenbriefverfahren zu kapern und darauf überspringend zu betrügen. 

Das sieht sehr verdächtig aus, also Vorsicht !!!


----------



## brooker (27. Oktober 2019)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> WOW, hab ich da was verpaßt ? Gibt es hierzu einen Link ?



... bisher noch nicht. Das Thema ist noch in der Mache. Wenn es fertig ist, gibts hier den Hinweis!


----------



## picar81_4711 (29. Oktober 2019)

brooker schrieb:


> ... unsere Ubuntu-Fraktion arbeitet gerade an einem optimierten Image, welches dann nur noch runtergeladen und extrahiert werden muss. Updates usw. sind deaktiviert, sodass es nur läuft. Ich würde vorschlagen, wenn das Images raus ist, dann schauen wir nochmals. Denn unsere Linux-Kenner können nicht so irren und die 10-15% Mehrleistung sollten wir nicht liegen lassen



Das Image ist fertig. Es wird am Freitag bei meinem Schwager hochgeladen, wegen DSL-Speed...auch die Anleitung dazu ist soweit fertig. Muss aber dann erst von einzelnen Personen getestet werden...


----------



## brooker (29. Oktober 2019)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Das Image ist fertig. Es wird am Freitag bei meinem Schwager hochgeladen, wegen DSL-Speed...auch die Anleitung dazu ist soweit fertig. Muss aber dann erst von einzelnen Personen getestet werden...



Melde mich freiwillig. Evtl. könnte ein weiterer Anfänger wie ich und ein erfahrener Anwender die Anleitung und ISO testen.


----------



## Hasestab (29. Oktober 2019)

Werde ich gerne testen!


----------



## JayTea (1. November 2019)

LinusTechTips_Team - Team Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats
...sind weiterhin verdammt gut bei der Sache!


----------



## brooker (1. November 2019)

... stimmt. Wir sind bei der Anzahl aktiver Falter aber auch gut unterwegs!


----------



## picar81_4711 (2. November 2019)

brooker schrieb:


> Melde mich freiwillig. Evtl. könnte ein weiterer Anfänger wie ich und ein erfahrener Anwender die Anleitung und ISO testen.



Einfach bei mir melden, dann schicke ich die Anleitung und den Link....


----------



## Hasestab (2. November 2019)

Läuft alles Problemlos. Installieren verlief Problemlos. 

Allerdings fehlen mir persönlich die Einstellmöglichkeiten der Gpu.  Zb festsetzen der Spannung bei einem Gewissen Takt nach meinen Wünschen
So verbraucht das System gleich vielmehr. Schade eigentlich.

GrussHase


----------



## picar81_4711 (2. November 2019)

Hasestab schrieb:


> Läuft alles Problemlos. Installieren verlief Problemlos.
> 
> Allerdings fehlen mir persönlich die Einstellmöglichkeiten der Gpu.  Zb festsetzen der Spannung bei einem Gewissen Takt nach meinen Wünschen
> So verbraucht das System gleich vielmehr. Schade eigentlich.
> ...



Das freut mich, das es funktioniert!
Ja die Spannung...ist leider nicht so komfortabel wie unter Win. Aber anders herum gesehen: Meine PCs(GPUs) laufen unter Ubuntu zwar nicht mit weniger Spannung aber mit 100MHZ mehr und verbrauchen aber nur 5 Watt mehr pro Karte.


----------



## brooker (3. November 2019)

.... das heißt Powertarget und MSI Afterburner Curve gibt es nicht?


----------



## picar81_4711 (3. November 2019)

brooker schrieb:


> .... das heißt Powertarget und MSI Afterburner Curve gibt es nicht?



Meines Wissens nein.


----------



## Hasestab (3. November 2019)

Green with Envy: UEbertakten von Nvidia-Grafikkarten mit Linux - ComputerBase

Eventuell kann man hier das Powertarget einstellen. Meine Rtx wird nicht erkannt.


----------



## DOcean (3. November 2019)

brooker schrieb:


> .... das heißt Powertarget und MSI Afterburner Curve gibt es nicht?



jein, was immer geht ist ein BIOS MOD


----------



## picar81_4711 (3. November 2019)

Hasestab schrieb:


> Green with Envy: UEbertakten von Nvidia-Grafikkarten mit Linux - ComputerBase
> 
> Eventuell kann man hier das Powertarget einstellen. Meine Rtx wird nicht erkannt.



Danke für Deine Info. Ja, das Programm funktioniert bei mir und es kann auch das Powertarget eingestellt werden! Super!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich werde bei dem nächsten Update das Image mit diesem Programm ergänzen....
...auch Fanprofile können angelegt werden...perfekt. Fast wie Afterburner...


----------



## brooker (4. November 2019)

DOcean schrieb:


> jein, was immer geht ist ein BIOS MOD



... da wollte ich nicht wieder hin! Aber geht doch auch mit Software


----------



## mattinator (4. November 2019)

Mit nvidia-xconfig und nvidia-smi sind bei entsprechend aktivierten cool-bits schon seit einiger Zeit die klassischen Anpassungen (Clocks, Lüfterkurven, Powertarget) wie im Windows möglich. Allerdings gibt es wohl (bisher) noch keine Möglichkeit, die Kurve Spannung / OC (seit der 10-er Generation) wie im MSI Afterburner anzupassen.


----------



## LTTSpectrum (4. November 2019)

JayTea schrieb:


> LinusTechTips_Team - Team Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats
> ...sind weiterhin verdammt gut bei der Sache!



It really has to be said that we as a team has smashed it this year, with less than 12 hours to go till the event closes I'm looking forward to the February event you guys have, we are looking to be folding alongside you, united, not in competition. 


Translation for the laugh:


Es muss wirklich gesagt werden, dass wir als Team es dieses Jahr geschafft haben, mit weniger als 12 Stunden bis zum Ende der Veranstaltung. Ich freue mich auf die Februarveranstaltung, die ihr habt. vereint, nicht im Wettbewerb.


----------



## Hasestab (5. November 2019)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Danke für Deine Info. Ja, das Programm funktioniert bei mir und es kann auch das Powertarget eingestellt werden! Super!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Läuft bei mir jetzt auch ohne Probleme. Jetzt brauchen wir noch etwas für die Spannung einzustellen in den pStates.


----------



## picar81_4711 (5. November 2019)

Hasestab schrieb:


> ..... Jetzt brauchen wir noch etwas für die Spannung einzustellen in den pStates.



Du findest aber auch immer wieder etwas zum verbessern, oder?  Ich bin froh, dass es mal so läuft....ist eh mehr, als ich mir erwartet habe
Mach einen Vorschlag und ich baue ihn wieder ein....


----------



## Hasestab (5. November 2019)

Ich hab eben noch die Rtx 2070 Super umgestellt auf Ubundu. 
Ich lasse das jetzt mal so laufen mit 3 Messgeräten.


----------



## sentinel1 (6. November 2019)

Ob der MSI Afterburner mit wine läuft? Ich denke aber mal nicht, es wird sicherlich auf den Windows - Treiber zugegriffen ?

Meine RTX 2080  mit 1905MHz@0,912V ist schon sehr sparsam, die Lüfter drehen ruhig mit 1980rpm.

Das müsste auch unter Linux klappen, dann steige ich um.

Für Nachahmer mit RTX 2080:    Profiles.zip entpacken nach
c:\Program Files (x86)\MSI Afterburner\Profiles\


Nachtrag:

Profil 3 und 4 laufen nicht immer stabil durch (1905MHz@0,912V)  , Profil 5 läuft.


----------



## ovicula (9. November 2019)

Ich habe gestern meine GTX 1660 in meinen Linux-(Internet)-PC eingebaut und bin dabei auf zwei Fehler gestoßen, für deren Behebung ich mir gestern Abend/Nacht einen Wolf gesucht habe. Deswegen poste ich hier die Lösungen der Probleme - falls jemand mal die gleichen Schwierigkeiten haben sollte.

1.) Der FAH-Client findet die GPU nicht

Trotz Installation des laut Treiberverwaltung aktuellsten nvidia-Treibers (Version 435.21) konnte der FAH-Client die GPU  nicht finden.  Ein Slot für die GPU ließ sich zwar über "Configure"/"Slots" manuell hinzufügen. Der Client hat          die GPU allerdings nicht gefunden und zeigte stattdessen die  Fehlermeldung "*On client "local" [IP-Adresse]: No available GPUs.*" an. 

Ursache für das Problem ist, dass in der Datei "config-xml" der Eintrag "gpu=false" eingetragen war. Dies kann man korrigieren, indem man unter "Configure" auf der Registerkarte "Expert" bei "Extra Client Options" den Eintrag *Name: "GPU"* und *Value "true"* eingibt. Nach Neustart des Clients und des Rechners findet er dann die GPU.


2.) Der FAH-Client lädt die WU herunter, die GPU startet aber nicht zu falten

Auf der Registerkarte "*Log*" im FAH-Client waren die Fehlermeldungen


*Failed to start core: OpenCL device matching slot 1 not found, try setting 'opencl-index' manually*
*Failed to start core: Option 'opencl-index' has no default and is not set.*


Ursache für den Fehler ist, dass opencl nicht installiert ist, weil das wohl nicht im nvidia-Treiber enthalten ist.

Der Fehler kann behoben werden, indem man opencl installiert. Hierzu ins Verzeichnis */usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu* gehen, Terminal öffnen und mit "*sudo apt install ocl-icd-opencl-dev*" die Installation von opencl starten. Wenn die Installation abgeschlossen ist, FAH-Client und Rechner neu starten, dann sollte die GPU mit dem Falten anfangen.


Man findet die Ursachen und Lösungen für die Probleme zwar irgendwann auch über google, allerdings hat es mich 2 Stunden gekostet. Sollte jemand die gleichen Schwierigkeiten haben, findet man den Weg zum Ziel hier ggf. schneller.


----------



## picar81_4711 (10. November 2019)

*@ovicula: *Wenn Du den Treiber von Nvidia.de installierst, dann hast das Problem mit opencl nicht.
Wenn du dann die aktuelle GPUs.txt in den Fahclient-Ordner kopierst, dann kannst eine Grafikkarte tauschen ohne Probleme...


----------



## DOcean (10. November 2019)

ovicula schrieb:


> Hierzu ins Verzeichnis */usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu* gehen, Terminal öffnen und mit "*sudo apt install ocl-icd-opencl-dev*" die Installation von opencl starten.



Kleiner Hinweis: Verzeichniswechsel ist nicht notwendig, der befehl funktioniert von überall...


----------



## JayTea (18. November 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die langfristige, noch leere, Perspektive. Siehe rechts. 
Als ich heim kam ist erst der AB abgestürzt, der TaskManager zeigte 100 % CPU-Auslastung, dann ist die WU getötet worden und seitdem die neue geladen wurde und der AB wieder läuft, ist alles wie zuvor.
Ich glaube im Hintergrund hat sich irgendwas aufgehangen, sodass die CPU auf Volllast lief und die WU deshalb nicht fixer berechnet werden konnte. Diese lief nämlich seit 8 h!  Passend dazu ist ein Loch in meiner Statisik.


----------



## Hasestab (18. November 2019)

Mach dir nichts daraus. Hab seid 6Std kein Dsl wegen einer Grossstörung in meinem Gebiet. Tatsächlich wird hier immo Gebaut wie verrückt. 

GrussHase


----------



## ovicula (27. November 2019)

Ich hätte an die alten Hasen hier mal ein paar Fragen, auf die ich bislang keine Antwort finden konnte...

Wirkt es sich auf die erhaltenen Punkte aus, wenn man für eine bestimmte Krankheit faltet? Sprich: Gibt es für bestimmte Krankheiten mehr Punkte als für andere oder ist das rein zufällig?

Unter dem Punkt "Preferences" gibt es die Möglichkeit eine Render Mode zu wählen. Vorausgewählt war bei mir "Advanced Space Filling". Was bedeutet diese Auswahlmöglichkeit?

Ist es normal, dass die WUs unter Linux größer sind als solche unter Windows? Mir ist aufgefallen, dass ein Download bei meinem Linux-Rechner sehr viel größer ist als einer unter Windows - vorhin z. B. Linux: 80 MB / Windows 20 MB. Beide Clients sind auf "bigadv" gestellt, sodass es zumindest von der Konfiguration her keine Unterschiede gibt.


----------



## ProfBoom (27. November 2019)

Nein, die Krankheit sollte keinen Einfluss auf die Punkte haben, da die WUs alle auf deren System "geeicht"/gebencht werden. Ein Bonus/Malus für eine Krankheit wäre mir neu. (Weiß jemand, ob die Einstellung überhaupt mittlerweile berücksichtigt wird?)

Der Render Mode dürfte sich auf den Viewer beziehen. Der frisst aber Leistung und bleibt deshalb aus. Vor allem hat er bei mir noch nie richtig funktioniert. Oder nur früher mit CPU-WUs.

Die WUs sollten sich nicht nach OS unterscheiden, sind aber durchaus je nach Projekt unterschiedlich groß.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. November 2019)

ovicula schrieb:


> Ist es normal, dass die WUs unter Linux größer sind als solche unter Windows? Mir ist aufgefallen, dass ein Download bei meinem Linux-Rechner sehr viel größer ist als einer unter Windows - vorhin z. B. Linux: 80 MB / Windows 20 MB. Beide Clients sind auf "bigadv" gestellt, sodass es zumindest von der Konfiguration her keine Unterschiede gibt.


Die einzelnen Projekte unterscheiden sich in der Downloadgrösse erheblich > zwischen 16 und 120MB ist momentan alles dabei


----------



## picar81_4711 (27. November 2019)

Ich hab unter Linux auch Downloads mit 27-70MB. Meines Wissens wirkt sich -bigadv nicht auf GPU-WUs aus. Aber auch mit oder ohne -advanced besteht Momentan kein Unterschied. Habe alles durchgetestet...


----------



## foldinghomealone (28. November 2019)

ovicula schrieb:


> Wirkt es sich auf die erhaltenen Punkte aus, wenn man für eine bestimmte Krankheit faltet? Sprich: Gibt es für bestimmte Krankheiten mehr Punkte als für andere oder ist das rein zufällig?
> .


Prinzipiell werden die WUs wie von ProfBoom beschrieben gebencht und deshalb ergeben sich eigentlich keine Unterschiede.
Es könnte jedoch sein, dass es einzelne Effekte gibt, die doch dazu führen, dass bestimmte Krankheiten mehr Punkte bekommen. So wie zum Beispiel die Core 22-Beta-WUs, die auf 2080 Tis ca. 2,5 Mio bis fast 2,8Mio PPD gemacht (haben sollen). Diese WUs gab es nur für bestimmte Krankheiten (und auch nur wenn man Beta eingestellt hat) und daher könnte es zu 'Sondereffekten' kommen, so dass bestimmte Krankheiten doch etwas mehr Punkte im Durchschnitt machen. 
Gewollt oder Absicht ist dies aber sicher nicht.


----------



## Bumblebee (28. November 2019)

ovicula schrieb:


> Ich hätte an die alten Hasen hier mal ein paar Fragen, auf die ich bislang keine Antwort finden konnte...



Meine "Hasen-Kollegen" haben (wie üblich) einen tollen Job gemacht und alles beantwortet - herzlichen Dank
Sollte trotzdem noch etwas unklar sein dann "winke wieder mit einer Möhre"


----------



## ovicula (28. November 2019)

Danke an alle für die Antworten! 

Ich war davon ausgegangen, dass einzelne Projekte/Krankheiten durch die Forschungseinrichtungen ggf. präferiert werden, sodass dort höhere Punktzahlen zu erwarten wären. Egal, so ist es dann eben Glückssache, welche Punktzahlen man erreichen kann.

Die Möhre kommt gleich


----------



## sentinel1 (30. November 2019)

Erstmals 38000er WU erhalten:


----------



## Bumblebee (30. November 2019)

Sweet


----------



## JayTea (3. Dezember 2019)

Heizung ausgefallen, 16° C in der kleinen Bude.
Leider nützen da die 250 W gesamt auch nicht.  
2070 Super@85 % PT


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. Dezember 2019)

Dann mal 115%pt geben


----------



## foldinghomealone (3. Dezember 2019)

Dann ausnahmsweise die CPU übertakten und mitfalten lassen. Win-Win-Situation


----------



## sentinel1 (7. Dezember 2019)

Mal schauen ob ich es bis Weihnachten unter die Top50 packe.

Besser wäre eine 2080ti, ist preislich mir aber zu teuer.

Nachtrag :

Wird wohl erst nächstes Jahr was.


----------



## sentinel1 (13. Dezember 2019)

Ich sehe, ich bin da nicht der Einzige, der in die TOP 50 (bleiben) möchte .


----------



## binär-11110110111 (20. Dezember 2019)

So, bin nun auch von Windows 7 mit dem "Media Creation Tool für Windows 10 November Update" auf Spy 10 umgesattelt. Praktisch: Bei der Installation konnte mann auswählen, was man behalten möchte. Ich habe NICHTs gewählt, sodaß ich ein sauberes Win 10 habe mit der Option auf ein Rollback. Der Win 7 Key wurde ohne Eingabe übernommen und ohne Probleme direkt im Microsoft-Konto eingetragen. War bisher weniger schlimm als gedacht. Antispy läuft und die ersten WUs sind mit dem "441.66-desktop-win10-64bit-international-dch-whql" auch schon abgeliefert worden. Bisher alles stabil, weder schneller noch langsamer als unter Win 7.


----------



## Darklegends (22. Dezember 2019)

Hallo leute. ich habe mir ein neues system zusammen gebaut und wollte auch wieder einmal mit falten. leider bringe ich die 2080 ti nicht zum laufen. ich habe schon gelesen das man dafür die opencl.dll braucht, aber wohin die müssen ist mir noch nicht ganz klar. im log steht ich soll den opencl-index manuel setzen, das funktioniert aber genau so wenig. 

System:
Ryzen 9 3900x 
Msi x570 ACE 
Msi 2080 ti trio x 
Windows 10

Edit: Hat sich mit einer Neuinstallation vom Treiber erledigt.


----------



## JayTea (22. Dezember 2019)

Schön das du (wieder) dabei bist! 
Du wirst sehen, eine RTX 2080 Ti gibt ordentlich Gas. Erstrecht wenn du noch auf einem älteren Stand bist. 
Unter welchem Namen faltest du überhaupt? 

Schöne Adventsgrüße an das gesamte Team!


----------



## Darklegends (22. Dezember 2019)

Joa ich hatte vorher mit einem i7 3960x und verschiedenen gpus immer mal wieder gefaltet, darunter 7970 , rx480 und 1070 nur leider sind die rx 480 und die 1070 beide gestorben (nicht beim falten). die rx 480 nach 1,5 jahren und die 1070 nach 8 monaten. die hd7970 war mir dann wieder zu ineffizient als übergangslösungen dazwischen. jetzt habe ich wieder ein aktuelles system das funktionieren sollte.... so das ich ab und an auch wieder mitfalten kann. 

aber ja das ist schon heftig, die 2080 ti sagt das sie ca 2-2,3m punkte pro tag machen könnte, leider steht der rechner im schlafzimmer und das spulenfiepen würde ich nicht aushalten zum schlafen^^. davor war das höchste was ich mal gesehen hatte ca 700k.

Edit: Scandal.cH ist mein falt name


----------



## picar81_4711 (22. Dezember 2019)

Ich sag nur: Zeitsteuerung.


----------



## ProfBoom (22. Dezember 2019)

Oder Undervolting, evtl. in Verbindung mit reduziertem Takt. (So hab ich meine RX580 still bekommen.)
Man kann es ja als zweites Setting hinterlegen.


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Dezember 2019)

W.B. du Bärner 

Scheint ja nun zu funktionieren


----------



## brooker (23. Dezember 2019)

Darklegends schrieb:


> System:
> Ryzen 9 3900x
> Msi x570 ACE
> Msi 2080 ti trio x
> ...



Ein feines System hast du da. Das können wir ganz individuell für dich voll automatisch falten lassen. Sofern du Hilfe benötigst, bitte einfach schreiben. 

Ich wünsche allen ein fröhliches und geruhsames Weihnachtsfest.


----------



## mattinator (23. Dezember 2019)

brooker schrieb:


> Ich wünsche allen ein fröhliches und geruhsames Weihnachtsfest.



Wünsche ich Euch auch.


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Dezember 2019)

Na da sag ich doch...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (24. Dezember 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke - Dir/ Euch auch Frohe Weihnachten !


----------



## PCGHGS (24. Dezember 2019)

Auch von mir an alle frohe Weihnachten.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Dezember 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## voodoman (25. Dezember 2019)

Wünsche dem ganzen Faltteam frohe Weihnachten.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (27. Dezember 2019)

Hui, da werd' ich wohl aus der Top 50 geschubst...  ... naja, eigentlich ein gutes Zeichen... 

PC Games Hardware Individual Users List - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## ovicula (27. Dezember 2019)

Ich habe seit einer Woche fast nur noch 38er WUs vom Projekt 14310, die auf der 2080 (Super) eine sehr schlechte Performance haben (nur ca. 1,4 bis 1,5 Mio PPD). Liegen die geringen PPD an der relativ geringen Anzahl an Atomen (laut dem FAH-Forum nur 13.231 Atome), die simuliert werden?

Wie sind die Erfahrungen diesbezüglich bei den Mitfaltern?


----------



## JayTea (27. Dezember 2019)

Habe eine solche WU aus dem Projekt noch nie absichtlich gesehen. Bei mir kommen hauptsächlich 11714 und ab und zu 14196er rein. Wobei letztere ertragreicher sind was die Punkte angeht.
Das die unterschiedlichen Projekte unterschiedlich gut honoriert werden ist üblich. Den Grund dafür habe ich nicht im Kopf. Rechenaufwand?!


----------



## JayTea (27. Dezember 2019)

ursmii schrieb:


> habs mal ausprobiert ...
> es läuft so gut, dass ich das GPU-power-limit runtersetzen musste, da  sonst die karte mit >320watt in mein gesetztes temp-limit gelaufen  ist und MEM3 gegen 77°C kam.
> wenn mein system dann mal unter wasser ist sehen wir uns wieder.
> 
> ...



Nimm den CPU-Slot raus und lass nur die GPU falten. Powertarget herabgesetzt/UV und dann hast du Spaß bei moderater Wärmeentwicklung.


----------



## ovicula (27. Dezember 2019)

JayTea schrieb:


> Habe eine solche WU aus dem Projekt noch nie absichtlich gesehen. Bei mir kommen hauptsächlich 11714 und ab und zu 14196er rein. Wobei letztere ertragreicher sind was die Punkte angeht.
> Das die unterschiedlichen Projekte unterschiedlich gut honoriert werden ist üblich. Den Grund dafür habe ich nicht im Kopf. Rechenaufwand?!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Seit 20.12. habe ich auf der 1660 nur die 38er. Die 1660er faltet mit einer kurzen Unterbrechung von ein paar Stunden 24h/d.

Auf der 2080 Super liefen 2 nicht-38er durch.

Das Verhalten der beiden Karten ist bei den 38er WUs auch ziemlich gegensätzlich. Während die 1660 deutlich mehr PPD macht (687.000 bis 699.xxx; normal sind 620.000 => +10% bis +12%), habe ich bei der 2080 eben den Einbruch bei den PPD.

Ich hätte jetzt gedacht, dass die WUs mit mehr Atomen mehr Aufwand bedeuten, was sich aber in der Rechenzeit nicht widerspiegelt...


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Dezember 2019)

ovicula schrieb:


> Ich habe seit einer Woche fast nur noch 38er WUs vom Projekt 14310, die auf der 2080 (Super) eine sehr schlechte Performance haben (nur ca. 1,4 bis 1,5 Mio PPD). Liegen die geringen PPD an der relativ geringen Anzahl an Atomen (laut dem FAH-Forum nur 13.231 Atome), die simuliert werden?
> 
> Wie sind die Erfahrungen diesbezüglich bei den Mitfaltern?



Meine Erfahrung 

Wie bei dir hauptsächlich 38er 
Mein Tages-Output ist um ca. 10 Millionen *gesunken* dadurch


----------



## sentinel1 (29. Dezember 2019)

Neue Starkfalter:
Top 20 Producers​Top 20 Producers:
13    ScandaL.cH     1,309,097     14,600,251
15    ovicula              1,133,935      31,203,783
18    DomeBMX90    995,530         71,464,570




Super !  

( und immer schön den aktuellsten NV - Treiber GFE nutzen, dann klappt es auch mit den Punkten )


----------



## binär-11110110111 (29. Dezember 2019)

Mehr hab ich spontan nicht gefunden: Folding Forum • View topic - Project 14310 (GPU, OpenMM21) to ADV


----------



## ovicula (30. Dezember 2019)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Meine Erfahrung
> 
> Wie bei dir hauptsächlich 38er
> Mein Tages-Output ist um ca. 10 Millionen *gesunken* dadurch




Das sind dann auch rund 25% wie bei meiner 2080... was betreibst du eigentlich für ein Rechenzentrum bei 40 Mio PPD ?!? 



Ich habe mal ein Wenig rumgespielt mit dem Client und bekomme seit heute Mittag nur noch WUs von Projekt 14196. Seither sind die PPD bei der 2080 wieder auf "normale" 1,8 Mio gestiegen.

Hierzu habe ich den Client-Type von "bigadv" auf "advanced" geändert. Hatte bei meiner 1660 zumindest dahingehend die gleiche Wirkung, dass auch keine WUs von 14310 mehr kamen. Da die Umstellung dort allerdings mit einem starken Einbruch der PPD einherging, habe ich die 1660 wieder auf "bigadv" gestellt.

Aufgrund der Auswirkung auf die 2080 bin ich mir mittlerweile sicher, dass die "großen" Karten Probleme mit WUs mit "wenigen" simulierten Atomen haben. Zumindest werden bei Projekt 14196 insgesamt 64.514 Atome (ca. 5 mal so viel wie bei 14310) simuliert und die PPD steigen, während sich die "kleine" 1660 gegensätzlich verhält.

Hier scheint das Problem wohl auch schon mal aufgetaucht zu sein. Ursache war wohl auch hier die zu geringe Atom-Anzahl - siehe Posting #9 - auf der großen Karte bzw. eine falsche Zuordnung des Projekts.

Vielleicht kann mal jemand ausprobieren, ob die Veränderung beim Client-Type eine ähnliche Wirkung aufweist.


----------



## picar81_4711 (30. Dezember 2019)

Ich habe komischerweise noch keine einzige 38er bekommen....


----------



## brooker (30. Dezember 2019)

... in Kürze bekomme ich eine weitere 2070S für FoPaSa. Bei Interesse bitte ne PN.


----------



## brooker (31. Dezember 2019)

... einen guten Rutsch fürs Team!


----------



## mattinator (31. Dezember 2019)

Ich wünsche mir für das neue Jahr, dass vielleicht auch durch unseren Anteil Menschen mit schweren unheilbaren Krankheiten besser geholfen werden kann.


----------



## Bumblebee (31. Dezember 2019)

mattinator schrieb:


> Ich wünsche mir für das neue Jahr, dass vielleicht auch durch unseren Anteil Menschen mit schweren unheilbaren Krankheiten besser geholfen werden kann.



Ein *GUTER* Wunsch den ich mit dir teile

Und natürlich allen einen guten Rutsch in's neue Jahrzehnt und herzlichen Dank für euer tolles Mitwirken




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Januar 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## voodoman (1. Januar 2020)

Ich wünsche dem ganzen Team ein frohes und gesundes neues Jahr!


----------



## Nono15 (3. Januar 2020)

Moin zusammen und ein gutes und gesundes neues Jahr euch allen Auf gutes Falten im neuen Jahrzehnt 

Hab ne Frage:
Überlege mir aus meiner gebrauchten HW nen Faltrechner zusammenzustellen - mein Zweit-PC streamt gerade die meiste Zeit.
Mit dabei wären:
- MSI GTX 1070TI und Zotac GTX1060 AMP! 6GB
- Asus Prime B350 plus und Ryzen 5 1600
- 16GB Ram
- Samsung 830 128GB SSD mit dem tollen Linux-Image  

Was sollte ich da für´ne Netzteilgrösse wählen? 
Will es so günstig wie möglich machen, NT mit Gehäuse zusammen nich mehr als n hunderter.
Gehäuselüfter hab ich noch genügend.


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Januar 2020)

NT würde ich sagen 600 - 700 Watt *GOLD*

@Gehäuse - ich betreibe einige Systeme "offen"


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. Januar 2020)

Netzteil definitiv hochwertig, Stärke ist eigentlich mit 600 ausreichend, die 1060 sollte, wie auch die 1070ti mi5reduziertem PT angesetzt werden, dann laufen die effizienter.


----------



## Nono15 (3. Januar 2020)

Moin,

danke alles klar  Dann schau ich mal so in der Region um die 650W.

Offen geht bei mir schlecht, aber ich schau mal was ich so in den Kleinanzeigen bei mir in der Gegend finde Gehäusetechnisch.
Der PC würde dann in den abstellraum wandern, daher das Gehäuse zum Schutz.


----------



## picar81_4711 (3. Januar 2020)

@Nono15: Da du erwähnt hast, dass du das Linux-Image verwenden möchtest, hier eine kleine Info:
Wenn du zwei Grafikkarten im Faltrechner betreibst, wird evtl. beim Start nur eine erkannt. Sollte dies der Fall sein, einfach bei mir melden


----------



## Nono15 (3. Januar 2020)

@picar81_4711: danke, mach ich


----------



## Nono15 (3. Januar 2020)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Netzteil definitiv hochwertig, Stärke ist eigentlich mit 600 ausreichend, die 1060 sollte, wie auch die 1070ti mi5reduziertem PT angesetzt werden, dann laufen die effizienter.



das hab ich mir auch schon überlegt, aber da hab ich mich auch noch nie mit befasst - würde diesbezüglich dann nochmal auf dich zukommen


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. Januar 2020)

Vorgehen ist sehr simpel: per AB das PT auf z. B. 65-80% reduzieren, und dann OC drauf, das man möglichst wieder den standardtakt erreicht.

Grundsätzlich geht es dabei nur darum weniger Energie zu verbrauchen und dabei möglichst hoch zu takten.


----------



## micindustries (3. Januar 2020)

Nono15 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> danke alles klar  Dann schau ich mal so in der Region um die 650W.
> 
> ...


Ich habe hier das alte Gehäuse von nem Kumpel. Ist oben etwas eingedellt und die Luftfilter fehlen, aber es passen ATX-Mobos rein und für ein Dual-GPU-System reicht es auch. Das könnte ich gegen Abholung verschenken, oder du übernimmst den Versand. Bilder sind machbar, aber da mit Aufwand verbunden (via Handy knipsen, selbiges an den PC und dann hochladen) nur auf expliziten Wunsch


----------



## Nono15 (3. Januar 2020)

micindustries schrieb:


> Ich habe hier das alte Gehäuse von nem Kumpel. Ist oben etwas eingedellt und die Luftfilter fehlen, aber es passen ATX-Mobos rein und für ein Dual-GPU-System reicht es auch. Das könnte ich gegen Abholung verschenken, oder du übernimmst den Versand. Bilder sind machbar, aber da mit Aufwand verbunden (via Handy knipsen, selbiges an den PC und dann hochladen) nur auf expliziten Wunsch



danke micindustries,

aber ich hab hier bei mir im areal jemand gefunden der eines hat  das werd ich mir die tage anschauen


----------



## brooker (4. Januar 2020)

@ Nono15: ich habe hier für FoPaSa noch ein neuwertiges 500W Markennetzteil - Seasonic. Wenn es hilft, schicke ich es dir rüber. Einfach PN. Wie ich schon schrieb, es kommt noch eine 2070s. Möchtest du die nicht als FoPaSa nehmen?


----------



## JayTea (4. Januar 2020)

Das wären bei einem PT von 80 % und +50 MHz circa 150 - 170 W (GPU-Z), was in circa 1,4 Mio PPD endet. 
Details siehe Signatur/EOC-Stats.


----------



## ProfBoom (5. Januar 2020)

An die AMD 5700 (XT) Nutzer: 
Projekt 11737 (Core 22) ist von BETA nach Advanced gewandert! Wer mag, kann jetzt also testen.
Folding Forum • Login (Beta-Forum: Login erforderlich)


----------



## Hasestab (5. Januar 2020)

Die laufen ja mal richtig Klasse auf RTX! Aktuell über 40% mehr bei 2080ti. Und Gute 35% bei 2070S. Ziemlich kurze Laufzeit.

Gruss


----------



## JayTea (5. Januar 2020)

Ich habe nun auch mal den flag _client-type_ auf _advanced _gesetzt. Mal schauen, was kommt...ich bin gespannt!


----------



## Hasestab (5. Januar 2020)

Ich hab mal direkt auf beta gestellt. So laufen gleich alle Gpu auf Core 22. 
Wo ist der Unterschied zu advanced?


----------



## ProfBoom (5. Januar 2020)

Beta ist eigentlich nur für registrierte Betatester (Folding Forum • View topic - Ready For Hard Work? Join The Beta Team), die zu den WUs Feedback geben.
Außerdem können diese WUs durchaus noch Fehler haben.
Wenn ich mich nicht irre, ist die Reihenfolge so: Pande Group -> Beta -> advanced -> full f@h
So wird die Benutzergruppe immer größer und die WUs sind nach jedem Schritt besser getestet.


----------



## Hasestab (5. Januar 2020)

Alles klar. Dann lieber advanced. 11737 wurde sowieso auf advanced gesetzt ohne beta.


----------



## ProfBoom (6. Januar 2020)

Prj 11737 auf meiner RX580 @ 1315MHz: TPF 2:08min, 325K PPD (unterer Durchschnitt)


----------



## sentinel1 (7. Januar 2020)

Die Registrierung bei f@h ist fehlerhaft, das captcha Bild wird nicht angezeigt, sonst würde ich am beta Programm teilnehmen.


----------



## ProfBoom (7. Januar 2020)

Stimmt, aber da ist ein link angegeben z. B. *https://foldingforum.org/captcha17.jpg *Den kannst du kopieren und in einem neuen Tab öffnen (es werden Bananen angezeigt).​


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Januar 2020)

Ist eh alles Banane


----------



## Ramonx56 (9. Januar 2020)

Meint ihr, dass die neuen Consolen auch einen  FAH Client bekommen?
Also die Rechenleistung stimmt. 
Daher würde sich der Entwicklungsaufwand bestimmt lohnen.
Dann müsste Microsoft und Sony aber mit Stanford zusammenarbeiten...
Bei Sony hat es das in der Vergangenheit ja schon einmal gegeben.
Da war das Ganze ja auch sehr erfolgreich. 
Wäre doch mal wieder an der Zeit einen Consolen Client anzubieten.
Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## picar81_4711 (9. Januar 2020)

Wäre natürlich eine super Sache
Aber: Die Wahrscheinlichkeit liegt bei ca. Null Prozent, dass das passiert.


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Januar 2020)

Ich sehe das genauso

Wünschenswert - ja; Hoffnungswert - 0.5%


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Januar 2020)

*DAS IST DIE HÖLLE*

Grosse Teil von Castle Bumblestein waren stromlos


----------



## JayTea (9. Januar 2020)

Oh no! 
Was war da los? 
Abweichungsmeldung mit schwerwiegendem Fehler, Fehlerevaluation, Prozessoptimierung??


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Januar 2020)

JayTea schrieb:


> Oh no!
> Was war da los?



Warmwasser-Aufbereitung (Boiler) hatte sich "gehimmelt" und dabei einen Kurzschluss verursacht


----------



## JayTea (10. Januar 2020)

Dann ist ja gut, dass nichts Schlimmeres passiert ist!


----------



## binär-11110110111 (11. Januar 2020)

Die Statistik scheint off ... 

HansMartin1975 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## brooker (11. Januar 2020)

... eine RTX2070S wartet auf eine neue FoPaSa-Mission. Bei Interesse bitte PN.


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Januar 2020)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Die Statistik scheint off ...
> 
> HansMartin1975 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats



Jetzt tut(et) sie endlich wieder


----------



## bastian123f (16. Januar 2020)

Die Faltwoche im Februar steht ja schon wieder vor der Türe.

*Hat jemand schon was neues zur Problematik mit den Navi Karten?*

Letzte Faltwoche musste ich dann doch pausieren. Meine RTX2070 hatte einen Speicherschaden und ich habe mir als Ausgleich eine RX5700XT bestellt und danach erst die Probleme gesehen....


EDIT: Folding Forum • View topic - Radeon 5700 XT : support in beta testing (FahCore_22)   - Seite 7



> The following Navi GPUs are now supported in species 6 to be used with Core 22



Reicht es hier den neusten Client herunterzuladen? Oder sollte ich da bei "species 6" was beachten bei den Einstellungen?


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Januar 2020)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Warmwasser-Aufbereitung (Boiler) hatte sich "gehimmelt" und dabei einen Kurzschluss verursacht





JayTea schrieb:


> Dann ist ja gut, dass nichts Schlimmeres passiert ist!



Btw. diese Wochenende wird die ganze Leitung "gewartet" - erschreckt also nicht wenn es (bei mir) zu Ausfällen kommt


----------



## ProfBoom (16. Januar 2020)

Für die 5700XT  musst du client-type advanced eintragen. 
(FAHControl -> Configure -> Slots -> die GPU auswählen -> Edit -> Unten bei Extra Slot Options auf + klicken -> Name: client-type Value: advanced)


----------



## bastian123f (17. Januar 2020)

ProfBoom schrieb:


> Für die 5700XT  musst du client-type advanced eintragen.
> (FAHControl -> Configure -> Slots -> die GPU auswählen -> Edit -> Unten bei Extra Slot Options auf + klicken -> Name: client-type Value: advanced)



THX. Habe gerade das Programm wieder installiert. 
Die RX hat sich eine 22er WU geholt und hat gleich angefangen.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (17. Januar 2020)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Btw. diese Wochenende wird die ganze Leitung "gewartet" - erschreckt also nicht wenn es (bei mir) zu Ausfällen kommt



Du solltest aber zuvor beim Netzbetreiber anrufen. Nicht daß sie (extra für Dich) zu viel Strom durch ein Extrakraftwerk in die Leitung schicken ...


----------



## brooker (18. Januar 2020)

bastian123f schrieb:


> THX. Habe gerade das Programm wieder installiert.
> Die RX hat sich eine 22er WU geholt und hat gleich angefangen.



... die Ergebnisse würden sich in Holdies PPD Datenbank gut machen.

Könntest du bitte einen Screenshot posten mit der laufenden NAVI und der notwendigen Einstellung im FAH? Würde das gern zur Werbung im AMD Freddy nutzen.

Danke


----------



## bastian123f (18. Januar 2020)

brooker schrieb:


> ... die Ergebnisse würden sich in Holdies PPD Datenbank gut machen.
> 
> Könntest du bitte einen Screenshot posten mit der laufenden NAVI und der notwendigen Einstellung im FAH? Würde das gern zur Werbung im AMD Freddy nutzen.
> 
> Danke



Aber natürlich. Das mache ich morgen abends. Gestern habe ich eine WU mal durchrauschen lassen. Heute teste ich weiter, wie sich die Temperaturen entwickeln, sowie die Stabilität mit leichtem OC.
Morgen stecke ich auch noch meinen WQHD@144Hz Monitor mal ab und lasse nur meinen FHD dran, nicht dass da noch was verloren geht an Leistung.

Zur Einstellung vorweg. Ich habe nur client-type -> advanced gesetzt. Dann hat es die 22er selber gezogen.


EDIT: Mir ist folgendes aufgefallen.

Wenn ich 16 Threads für die CPU einstelle, dann taktet sich die RX5700XT runter. (Standard auf 100 MHz)
Lasse ich den Client selbst entscheiden, dann taktet sie zwischen ca 1500 bis 1820.
Jetzt habe ich auf 12 Threads eingestellt und die RX taktet meistens bei 1700 bis 1800.

Wenn ich die CPU komplett weg lasse, dann habe ich mindestens 1800 durchgängig. meistens bis 1880/1890. Da fährt sie mir ins Power Limit. Temperatur bleibt bei guten 60 Grad mit 50% Lüfter. Das bekomme ich mit offenen Gehäuse und 60% Lüfter noch kühler.

Ich hätte gedacht nur die Nvidea Karten brauchen CPU Power, bzw nur dann 1 Thread pro Karte? 
Da lasse ich dann lieber die CPU weg. Die PPD der GPU liegt grad bei ca 770K (Projekt 11737). Zur Faltwoche werde ich dann noch rie RX580 einbauen und dann sollte ich auf ca 1 Mio PPD mit den GPUs kommen.


----------



## ProfBoom (19. Januar 2020)

Die RX580 braucht bei mir etwa einen halben Kern. Früher (HD7870) war es noch weniger.
Wenn ich mich nicht irre, hat AMD seine Shader-Architektur mit Navi der von nVidia angepasst. Die RX580 ist ein Zwischending. Das könnte die CPU-Last erklären.

Zu Core 22:
Der Core scheint mir fordernder zu sein als der 21er. Haltet euer OC mal im Auge.
08:08:19:WU01:FS01:0x22:Bad State detected... attempting to resume from last good checkpoint. Is your system overclocked?

Zu WU 11737:
Die PPD können von RUN zu RUN leicht variieren, da die Anzahl der Atome unterschiedlich ist.


----------



## picar81_4711 (22. Januar 2020)

JayTea schrieb:


> (Sollte eigentlich in die Rumpelkammer.)
> 
> Genau, daher sollte der Client “leer“ sein, weil kein slot mehr vorhanden/belegt ist. Daraufhin hatte ich einen CPU-Slot erstellen wollen was aber nicht ging, weil ich nicht in die entsprechende Config reinkam. Der Client hing bei “Updating“ fest. (Siehe Screenshot)


Du kannst entweder die Configdatei löschen oder den Fahclient komplett deinstallieren. Letzteres hab ich immer gemacht...


----------



## JayTea (22. Januar 2020)

Jo, ich hab gestern noch die config.xml gelöscht gehabt und dann ging es. Faltname + Team# + passkey eingetragen und dann ging's mit dem CPU-Slot los.


----------



## Guru4GPU (23. Januar 2020)

Habe mal meine RX 5700 XT testweise angeworfen, funktioniert bis jetzt alles 

Edit

Habe sie gerade mal einen halben Tag laufen lassen und fast 400.000 Punkte bekommen, meine RX 470 hätte dafür über zwei Tage gebraucht


----------



## kampfschaaaf (25. Januar 2020)

Meine Radeon VII ist nur ca. 20% schneller, als meine Vega64 es waren. Ich denke mal, wenn die auch unter Wasser undervolted boostet, sieht das anders aus. Aber ich trau mich noch nicht so richtig, sie umzubauen. Der Kühler sieht einfach umwerfend aus.
Kaum jemand hat so eine Karte. Ich muß also alleine probieren, wie sie am effizientesten arbeitet.


----------



## brooker (26. Januar 2020)

kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Kaum jemand hat so eine Karte. Ich muß also alleine probieren, wie sie am effizientesten arbeitet.



... und das bekommst du auch super hin. Bin auf das Ergebnis gespannt!


----------



## Jeretxxo (26. Januar 2020)

Bin wie üblich vor den Faltwochen schonmal am "Vorglühen" Treiber und Settings abklopfen und bin echt überrascht, irgendwie ist meine alte GTX1070 auf Steroiden.

Die letzten 3 Faltwochen waren's noch mit seichtem OC und UV immer rund 600k-700k, neuerdings rennt sie mit dem FaHCore 0x22 direkt mal durschnittlich 850k, ab und an peakt sie gar Richtung 950k. Wundert mich das sie auf einmal die Punkte einer GTX1080 ausspuckt. Bekomm ich nur grade besonders nahrhafte Projekte zugeschoben oder gabs irgendwann seit September einen Punkteschub?


Edit:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brooker (26. Januar 2020)

... ist mir auch schon aufgefallen. Vermutlich liegt es an den WUs. Evtl. weiss BB schon mehr ... ?


----------



## Bumblebee (26. Januar 2020)

brooker schrieb:


> ... Evtl. weiss BB schon mehr ... ?



Nun, BB stellt fest, dass diese WU (11737) *ENORM* flutscht


----------



## ovicula (26. Januar 2020)

Jeretxxo schrieb:


> Bekomm ich nur grade besonders nahrhafte Projekte zugeschoben oder gabs irgendwann seit September einen Punkteschub?
> Edit:
> 
> 
> ...



Die Core 0x22 laufen allgemein extrem gut.
In den englischen Foren gibt's Leute, die damit über 4 Mio. PPD mit einer 2080ti erreichen, siehe unten Link unten Posting #77 und #78

Core 22 Stuff (Page 3) - EVGA Forums


----------



## mattinator (26. Januar 2020)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Nun, BB stellt fest, dass diese WU (11737) *ENORM* flutscht



Braucht auf meiner 1070 aber auch bis zu 40W mehr (ca. 170-180) GPU-Leistung !


----------



## picar81_4711 (26. Januar 2020)

Das ist einiges an Watt mehr...die dunkle Seite der 22er 
Ich falte weiterhin ohne den Parameter "advanced", da ich so den großen WUs auskomme und mein Inet nicht verstopft. Obwohl ja die 22er schon verlockend wären...


----------



## bastian123f (27. Januar 2020)

mattinator schrieb:


> Braucht auf meiner 1070 aber auch bis zu 40W mehr (ca. 170-180) GPU-Leistung !



Mit der RX5700XT sind es auch 180W. Aber naja. Besser als die Fury.


----------



## Guru4GPU (27. Januar 2020)

kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Meine Radeon VII ist nur ca. 20% schneller, als meine Vega64 es waren. Ich denke mal, wenn die auch unter Wasser undervolted boostet, sieht das anders aus. Aber ich trau mich noch nicht so richtig, sie umzubauen. Der Kühler sieht einfach umwerfend aus.
> Kaum jemand hat so eine Karte. Ich muß also alleine probieren, wie sie am effizientesten arbeitet.



Ich kenne zufällig jemand der seine Radeon VII unter Wasser gesetzt hat, aber ich glaube seine Mutter würde mich töten wenn ich ihn zum Folden überrede 
Läuft jedenfalls mit gerade mal ~55°C unter Volllast und boostet deswegen bis ans Limit :^)


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Januar 2020)

Guru4GPU schrieb:


> ….. aber ich glaube seine Mutter würde mich töten wenn ich ihn zum Folden überrede



Ich finde es schade, dass du nicht bereit bist dieses Opfer zu bringen 

Spass beiseite - die Daten sind schon beeindruckend
Auch wenn meine WaKü-2080Ti beim "Max-Boost" lediglich max. 48° warm werden


----------



## brooker (27. Januar 2020)

.. news: neuer FAH Client in Arbeit  - * mehr Infos *


----------



## brooker (27. Januar 2020)

... Signaturvorlage für die aktuelle Aktion: *Klick mich >>-    Mach mit!    "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs"* -  ab 04.02.2020 mit Gewinnspiel​
Einfach auf "zitieren" gehen und per copy&paste über das Benutzerkontrollzentrum in die Sigantur einfügen. 
Farbe über "color=" und Schriftgröße über "size=" frei einstellbar.


----------



## TEAM_70335 (27. Januar 2020)

huhu@all
habe grade mal den Klienten angeworfen. nach 3 Jahren oder so? 
Läuft der auch mit der 5700XT steht seit ewigkeiten auf Downloading.


----------



## brooker (27. Januar 2020)

TEAM_70335 schrieb:


> huhu@all
> habe grade mal den Klienten angeworfen. nach 3 Jahren oder so?
> Läuft der auch mit der 5700XT steht seit ewigkeiten auf Downloading.



... bitte "Client-type" "auf advanced" setzten, dann rockt auch die 5700XT


----------



## brooker (27. Januar 2020)

... *Aufruf** und Gewinnspiel* sind online! Bitte die Beiträge bewerten und liken! Danke


----------



## TEAM_70335 (27. Januar 2020)

ich mach einfach mal bissel. gucken was so abgeht. 780.000 ppd nicht schlecht


----------



## mattinator (28. Januar 2020)

brooker schrieb:


> ... *Aufruf** und Gewinnspiel* sind online! Bitte die Beiträge bewerten und liken! Danke



Ich finde keinen "like"-Button.


----------



## DOcean (28. Januar 2020)

mattinator schrieb:


> Ich finde keinen "like"-Button.



in die foren Ansicht Folding @ Home 2020: Corsair-Faltwoche mit tollen Preisen ab 4. Februar dann den ersten Beitrag "liken" (Gefällt mir)

den vom Gewinnspiel kann man nicht liken, das liegt am Forum @brooker


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Januar 2020)

*Hat euer freundlicher MOD hier mal reingeschoben*



Standeck schrieb:


> Ich möchte mich als Gelegentlicher Unterstützer des Projekts mal hier zu Wort melden und fragen: Was bringt es oder, noch wichtiger, was HAT es bis jetzt gebracht. Wir leben in Zeiten des Klimawandels, die Menschheit verballert Unmengen an Energie. Ist denn der immense Aufwand überhaupt noch Gerechtfertigt? Wenn ja, gut, wenn nein, sollte es eingestampft werden. Was allein ich schon an Strom gebraucht habe mit meinem Extra Folding Rechner mit 8 GPU´s, das war schon feierlich, und ist auch schon 10 Jahre(!) her. Die Rechenleistung ist seitdem gestiegen, manche machen Punkte mit einem enormen Stromverbrauch. Da ist die Frage ob das nicht nur noch blanker Wetteifer ist gerechtfertigt, denn nur um Schwanzlängen zu vergleichen sollte nicht Energie verschwendet werden. Irgendwas sollte doch langsam mal rauskommen nach so langer Zeit und so viel Rechenleistung.



Lieber Standeck, alter Kumpel, grundsätzlich liegst du nicht *vollkommen* falsch
*Ja*, es ist nötig und gerechtfertigt
"Unsere" Forschung bringt (Teil-)Resultate - wie man unschwer auf der HP (und an diversen anderen Orten) nachlesen / -prüfen kann

*Aber*, wo Licht ist ist auch Schatten
*Tatsächlich* kann der *grundsätzlich clevere* "Motivator" auch pervertiert werden; dann faltet man "ungebremst"
*Tatsächlich* wäre ja die eigentliche Idee den Rechner in der Idle-Phase was nützliches tun zu lassen
*Tatsächlich* wird das Verhältnis zwischen Stromverbrauch und "nützlichem" Outcome immer besser; was aber trotzdem keinen "Folding Rechner mit 8 GPU´s" rechtfertigt

Es ist also wichtig sich auch immer wieder selber auf seine Motive zu "überprüfen" 
Und es kann natürlich nicht das Ziel sein "gesünder" in einer Welt zu leben die wir - um gesünder zu werden - kaputt gemacht haben

*Motivator* - je mehr Punkte ich mache desto "besser" bin ich (und desto mehr Forschungsresultate werden generiert)


----------



## bastian123f (28. Januar 2020)

Ich lese mir schon immer gerne die Teilresultate durch. Auch wenn ich nicht allzu viel beitrage/beigetragen habe. Um so mehr bin ich auf diejenigen stolz, die mehr leisten und ihre Rechenpower nicht für Mining rauswerfen, um Profit rauszuschlagen, sondern "spenden".
Ich finde das Folden an sich als sehr wichtig. Wir stellen nun mal dem Institut unsere Rechenleistung zur Forschung von ernsthaften Krankheiten zur Verfügung, die nicht nur den Erkrankten, sondern auch sein ganzes Umfeld betreffen. Nicht jede Uni, jeder Staat, kann sich so einfach einen Supercomputer hinstellen. Zudem befindet sich die größte Rechenkraft nicht in einem Rechenzentrum, sondern als vereintes Netzwerk da draußen in Privaten Haushälten. (Es wäre mal Interessant zu wissen, welche Leistung im gesamten FaH dauerhaft zur Verfügung steht)

Andererseits steht da natürlich der Energieverbrauch da. Aber wie will man sonst in diesem Thema Forschen?
Wenn man schon Strom verschwendet, dann als Spende für die Forschung und nicht für Mining oder sonstigem "Müll". 
Warum eigentlich auf so starken Maschinen gamen und nicht Strom sparen mit einer Konsole, oder sogar auf dem Handy? FHD würde doch reichen?
Ich zocke auch sehr gerne und auch sehr viel  , aber das muss doch nicht sein?


----------



## mattinator (28. Januar 2020)

bastian123f schrieb:


> ... Um so mehr bin ich auf diejenigen stolz, die mehr leisten und ihre Rechenpower nicht für Mining rauswerfen, um Profit rauszuschlagen, sondern "spenden". ...



Ohne jetzt konkrete Zahlen zu wissen, vermute ich mal, dass der Energieverbrauch durch Bitcoin Mining ein Vielfaches des Foldings beträgt. Und beim Mining wird (nach meiner persönlichen Ansicht) im Prinzip kein Mehrwert geschaffen, sondern nur virtueller Geldwert geschaffen.

Wie immer ist es auch beim Folding eine Frage der Balance.


----------



## picar81_4711 (28. Januar 2020)

....und wenn das Büro im Winter 23 Grad warm ist, und das ganz ohne Heizkörper und für einen guten Zweck, das ist doch mal positiv!
Und ja, ich musste auch gleich mal an Bitcoin denken, also würde der Beitrag von Standeck in ein Bitcoin-Forum besser passen!


----------



## foldinghomealone (28. Januar 2020)

Wenn wir noch nie los gegangen wären, da es das Risiko gibt, uns verlaufen, würden wir immer noch in der Steinzeit leben.
Es kommt nur auf den Fußabdruck drauf an, den wir dabei hinterlassen.

Und  diesen Fußabdruck kann jeder selber beeinflussen z.B. über die verwendete Hardware


----------



## eiernacken1983 (28. Januar 2020)

Guru4GPU schrieb:


> Ich kenne zufällig jemand der seine Radeon VII unter Wasser gesetzt hat, aber ich glaube seine Mutter würde mich töten wenn ich ihn zum Folden überrede
> Läuft jedenfalls mit gerade mal ~55°C unter Volllast und boostet deswegen bis ans Limit :^)



Ich besitze 3 x die Radeon VII, die hauptsächlich bei Milkyway@home rechnen, wofür diese Karte in der Preisklasse absolut unschlagbar ist (wegen der hohen Double Precision Rate). Die werden bei mir unter Luft mit dem Standardlüfter gekühlt. Der Standardlüfter verbietet es schon von der Geräuschkulisse, die Karte nicht manuell zu optimieren. Zudem laufen 2 VII in einem Rechner, so dass die obere Karte einen wenig optimalen Luftstrom abbekommt. Folgende Karten habe ich:

ASRock VII: Standardspannung ab Werk: 1.128 mV bei 1.801Mhz --> ergibt 250 W bei maximalem Boost in Milkyway@home und eine beeindruckende Geräuschkulisse und trotzdem 110 C Junction --> nicht alltagstauglich
XFX VII: Standardspannung ab Werke: 1.095 mV bei 1.801Mhz  --> ergibt 240 W bei maximalem Boost in Milkyway@home und eine beeindruckende Geräuschkulisse und trotzdem 110 C Junction --> auch nicht alltagstauglich
Powercolor VII: Standardspannung ab Werke: 1.048 mV bei 1.801Mhz, also mit einigem Abstand die Beste (krass auch, wie das ab Werk streut)  --> ergibt 210 bis 220 W bei maximalem Boost in Milkyway@home, wird nur mittelmäßig laut, da auch nur einzeln verbaut --> wäre halbwegs alltagstauglich

Da ich 700 W für alle drei Karten mir im Leben nicht leisten wollen würde, die Effizienz (wie wir noch sehen werden) verbesserungswürdig ist, der ganze Kram sehr laut ist und Junction-Temperaturen an der 110 Grad Grenze dauerhaft nicht gut sein können, bestand dringender Handlungsbedarf. 


Schritt 1: Ausloten der Mindestspannung, mit der die 1.801 Mhz noch laufen. Hier habe ich den Unigine Superposition Benchmark genutzt und so lange im Wattmann die Spannung abgesenkt, bis er bei im Treiber eingestellten 1.801 Mhz abgestürzt ist. Ergebnis

ASRock VII: 970 mV bei 1.801Mhz --> ergibt 170 W bei maximalem Boost in Milkyway@home
XFX VII: 965 mV bei 1.801Mhz --> ergibt  in etwa auch 170 W bei maximalem Boost in Milkyway@home
Powercolor VII: 920 mV bei 1.801Mhz (mein kleines Undervolting-Wunder) --> ergibt 150 W bei maximalem Boost in Milkyway@home

Da wären wir schonmal statt bei 700 W bei 490 W ohne Leistungsverlust

Da mir das für den Rechner mit der VII-Doppelbestückung immer noch zu viel war (obere Karte bekommt trotzdem eine Junction von 95 - 100 Grad) wurden die Karten noch underclocked, damit man sie noch weiter undervolten kann:

Schritt 2:
ich habe mir eine Zielspannung gesucht, bei der die Karten akzeptable Lautstärke und Stromverbrauch liefern. Dieser liegt für mich bei 850 mV. Also habe ich per Unigine Superposition Benchmark solange die Frequenz abgesenkt, bis es bei 850 mV keine Abstürze gab:  

ASRock VII: 1.500Mhz bei 850 mV --> ergibt 125 W bei maximalem Boost in Milkyway@home (Junction 80 - 83 Grad bei 1600 RPM, da obere von 2 Karten)
XFX VII: 1.550 Mhz bei 850 mV --> ergibt etwa 130 W bei maximalem Boost in Milkyway@home (Junction 72 - 75 Grad bei 1300 RPM, da kühler untere Karte)
Powercolor VII: 1.650 Mhz bei 850 mV --> ergibt 110 W bei maximalem Boost in Milkyway@home (Junction 72 - 75 Grad bei 900 RPM ) (ICH MAG  DIESE KARTE SEHR)

Ergibt 365 W statt 700 W bei Standardeinstellungen --> - 48 % Leistungsaufnahme 
Takt wurde im Durchschnitt von 1.801 auf 1.567 Mhz abgesenkt --> -13 % Leistung

sehr vereinfachte Effizienzbetrachtung für alle Karten in Summe:
ab Werke: 3 x 1800 Mhz / 700 W = 7,7 Mhz pro Watt
(Zwischenschritt nur UV: 3 x 1800 Mhz / 490 W = 11,0 Mhz pro Watt 
UV + Underclocking: (1500 + 1550 +1650) Mhz / 365 Watt = 12,9 Mhz pro Watt
Die Effizienz pro Rechenleistung wurde durch UV und UC also um 67,5 % gesteigert (12,9 / 7,7 = 1,675). Hätte ich nur UV betrieben, läge die Effizienzsteigerung ggü. Werkszustand bei + 43 % = 11,0 / 7,7 - 1 

Wenn man Wasserkühlung hat, reicht UV alleine wahrscheinlich aus, um einen erträglichen Alltagszustand zu erreichen. Durch Underclocking kann man aber noch ein wenig, aber trotzdem signifikant die Effizienz steigern, was mir sehr wichtig war.

Ich hoffe mal, dass alle, die hier irgendwie falten, Gravitationskräfte oder Primzahlen berechnen, Ihre Karten mal mindestens undervolten (insbesondere die AMD-Boliden ). Im Angesicht der zuvor schon angestoßenen Klimadebatte, wäre es sicher auch angebracht, die eine oder andere Grafikkarte auf einen Frequenzbereich zu beschränken, wo die Frequenz/Spannungskurve noch halbwegs linear verläuft. Dann kann man das ganze Gerechne aus meiner Sicht auch noch besser vertreten...

Meine 2 Cent (oder vielleicht eher 2 Dollar, da etwas mehr Text)


----------



## brooker (28. Januar 2020)

... untervolting bzw. Sweetpoint Falten wird, so denke ich, vom Großteil des Teams praktiziert. Zu Aktionen kann es dann aber auch Falten mit max. Taktung sein.
Es geht weiter mit effektiver Kühlung und Abschaltung von nicht genutzten Ressourcen. CPU Spannungsanpassungen, effektives Kühlsystem mit minimaler Anzahl an Lüftern.


----------



## mattinator (28. Januar 2020)

mattinator schrieb:


> Braucht auf meiner 1070 aber auch bis zu 40W mehr (ca. 170-180) GPU-Leistung !



Nachtrag: Im Gegensatz zum Core_21 reagiert der Core_22 mit meiner GTX1070 mit geringfügig größerer TPF (1:03 bis 1:04 auf 1:05 bis 1:06 Minuten), wenn ich nur zwei CPU-Kerne verknüpfe.


----------



## brooker (28. Januar 2020)

mattinator schrieb:


> Nachtrag: Im Gegensatz zum Core_21 reagiert der Core_22 mit meiner GTX1070 mit geringfügig größerer TPF (1:03 bis 1:04 auf 1:05 bis 1:06 Minuten), wenn ich nur zwei CPU-Kerne verknüpfe.



... sprich, Mehrkernoptimierung?


----------



## mattinator (28. Januar 2020)

brooker schrieb:


> ... sprich, Mehrkernoptimierung?



Sieht so aus. Muss mal eine Weile im System Explorer beobachten. Aktuell läuft jedoch ein Core_21, außerdem auch schon etwas spät.


----------



## Mirage_DU (29. Januar 2020)

ProfBoom schrieb:


> Für die 5700XT  musst du client-type advanced eintragen.
> (FAHControl -> Configure -> Slots -> die GPU auswählen -> Edit -> Unten bei Extra Slot Options auf + klicken -> Name: client-type Value: advanced)



Bei mir hat es so auch funktionert. Auch danke an bastian123f fürs drauf aufmerksam machen.

Zwei Sachen sind mir dabei aber aufgefallen.
1) Das ist das erste mal das ich bei meiner Karte ein Spulenfiepen warnehme. Wenn es das auch beim Gaming gibt ist es mir noch nie aufgefallen.
2) Die GPU dümpelt interessanter Weise immer so bei ungefähr 80% Auslastung  und ungefähr 125 Watt Verbrauch (Wattman) rum. Die GPU scheint intern nicht ganz für diese Workload ausgelegt zu sein. Aber ist dabei ja immer noch deutlich schneller als mein alter 4 Kerner.


----------



## mattinator (29. Januar 2020)

mattinator schrieb:


> Sieht so aus. Muss mal eine Weile im System Explorer beobachten. Aktuell läuft jedoch ein Core_21, außerdem auch schon etwas spät.



Nachtrag: Sieht wirklich so aus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brooker (29. Januar 2020)

... in Summe 71% und 59% ... sieht für mich nicht nach MT aus.


----------



## mattinator (29. Januar 2020)

brooker schrieb:


> ... in Summe 71% und 59% ... sieht für mich nicht nach MT aus.



Musst mal die Lastverteilung bei einem Core_21-Projekt vergleichen, dagegen war sie beim Screenshot relativ ausgeglichen über alle Kerne inkl. HT verteilt. Außerdem ist das Windows, da läuft trotz allem immer noch einiges im Hintergrund.


----------



## bastian123f (30. Januar 2020)

Mirage_DU schrieb:


> Bei mir hat es so auch funktionert. Auch danke an bastian123f fürs drauf aufmerksam machen.
> 
> Zwei Sachen sind mir dabei aber aufgefallen.
> 1) Das ist das erste mal das ich bei meiner Karte ein Spulenfiepen warnehme. Wenn es das auch beim Gaming gibt ist es mir noch nie aufgefallen.
> 2) Die GPU dümpelt interessanter Weise immer so bei ungefähr 80% Auslastung  und ungefähr 125 Watt Verbrauch (Wattman) rum. Die GPU scheint intern nicht ganz für diese Workload ausgelegt zu sein. Aber ist dabei ja immer noch deutlich schneller als mein alter 4 Kerner.



Bei mir meistens 80% bis 90%. 

Lässt du die CPU komplett frei? Auf wie viele PPDs kommst du? Mit welchen Takt ca lässt du falten?


----------



## c00LsPoT (30. Januar 2020)

980 GTX und 1080Ti sind getestet und faltfertig. Wenn alles klappt, gesellt sich ab morgen noch eine 5700XT dazu. Drückt mir mal die Daumen.


----------



## cubanrice987 (31. Januar 2020)

Meine Rechner sind auch gerade fertig geworden.
Dieses mal am Start: 
RTX 2070 und GTX 1660Ti auf X570 + Ryzen 7 3700X
RTX 2060 Super auf B450 + Ryzen 5 2600

Die Grafikkarten sind allesamt auf 80% Powerlimit mit MSI Afterburner und Auto OC Scanner bearbeitet, die kommende Woche wird dann ein Test ob das was taugt, bisher sieht es so aus als wenn ich keinen Leistungsverlust habe aber eine gute Ecke Energie einsparen kann auf diese Weise, wir werden sehen. Die CPUs falten vermutlich nicht mit. Ebenso faltet dieses Mal die 1050Ti nicht mit, falls es schon Prognosen gibt wann Tagesrekorde zu erwarten sind, kann ich sie gern an den Tagen mitlaufen lassen.


----------



## c00LsPoT (31. Januar 2020)

Es kann losgehen!  Ich hoffe das Board funktioniert noch.


----------



## brooker (31. Januar 2020)

c00LsPoT schrieb:


> Es kann losgehen!  Ich hoffe das Board funktioniert noch.



Echt ein feines Board. Das hatte wir damals für den OneMillionFolder mit 5x 970GTX


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. Januar 2020)

Sieht aus wie das Bord welches ich auch in meinem Faltserver habe > ASUS Z9PE-D8 WS


----------



## c00LsPoT (31. Januar 2020)

Genau das ist es. Lag seit dem Ausfall des Dark Pro 11 1200 im Schrank. Ich hoffe es geht noch. Wollte auch schon die beiden E5 2670 vllt. noch gegen etwas Größeres tauschen... 
Bin gerade dabei die beiden Wasserkühlungen mit dem Board und zwei Grafikkarten ins Gehäuse zu pressen... Würg


----------



## ProfBoom (31. Januar 2020)

Gegen Spulenfiepen könnte Undervolting und Underclocking helfen.


----------



## brooker (31. Januar 2020)

c00LsPoT schrieb:


> Genau das ist es. Lag seit dem Ausfall des Dark Pro 11 1200 im Schrank. Ich hoffe es geht noch. Wollte auch schon die beiden E5 2670 vllt. noch gegen etwas Größeres tauschen...
> Bin gerade dabei die beiden Wasserkühlungen mit dem Board und zwei Grafikkarten ins Gehäuse zu pressen... Würg



Hab noch nen paar E5er. Muss mal schauen was konkret. Was ist denn drin?


----------



## binär-11110110111 (31. Januar 2020)

F@H ist zwar Grundlagenforschung, dennoch wird darüber nachgedacht, wie mit aktuellen Problemen ( Wuhan Corona Virus) in Zukunft umgegangen werden könnte: Folding Forum • View topic - Wuhan Corona Virus

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe...


----------



## c00LsPoT (31. Januar 2020)

2x E5 2670 (2x 8 Cores, 16 Threads mit permanent AllCoreTurbo @ 3.3GHz)


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. Januar 2020)

@c00LsPoT
Steck die beiden GPU's in die richtigen PCIe-Slots sonst sind sie nur mit 8X angebunden sind.

Grössere Xeons bringt eigentlich nur was wenn sie höher getaktet sind da der Unterschied zwischen der Sandy und Ivy Bridge Architektur relativ klein ist.
Den PCIe-3.0-Support den Ivy Bridge in Form der E5 26** V2 mitbringt spielt beim Falten keine nennswerte Rolle solange die GPUs mit 16X angebunden sind > ich hab zumindest keinen Unterschied beim Falten gemerkt als ich von den E5-2687W ES auf die E5-2637 V2 gewechselt habe.


----------



## c00LsPoT (31. Januar 2020)

Vielen Dank für den Hinweis.Karten stecken in den richtigen Slots. War gar nicht so einfach.  Eine GTX mit Accelero Extreme IV (mind. 4 Slot???) und gigantischer Backplate und dazu die  2,5 Slot 5700XT... Knirsch, aber die GTX hat sogar noch einen Slot zum Atmen. Das einzige nervige Problem ist eine defekte LED der einen Antec AIO-Wasserkühlung. Blinkt vor sich hin...


----------



## Ramonx56 (31. Januar 2020)

@Bumblebee 
Was ist bei dir los?
Wie es aussieht steht halb Castle Bumblestein still...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. Januar 2020)

c00LsPoT schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für den Hinweis.Karten stecken in den richtigen Slots. War gar nicht so einfach.  Eine GTX mit Accelero Extreme IV (mind. 4 Slot???) und gigantischer Backplate und dazu die  2,5 Slot 5700XT... Knirsch, aber die GTX hat sogar noch einen Slot zum Atmen. Das einzige nervige Problem ist eine defekte LED der einen Antec AIO-Wasserkühlung. Blinkt vor sich hin...


So extrem grosse Kühler? 

Meine beiden wassergekühlten Titans stecken in den PCIe-Slots 3 und 5.


----------



## c00LsPoT (31. Januar 2020)

Kann mir noch jemand bitte einen Tip(p) geben, wie ich die 5700XT zum Laufen kriege? Die 980 faltet, die AMD bekommt keine WUs... Hat ja anscheinend was mit fem 21er Core zu tun. Steig aber nicht so ganz mit dem 22er Core durch. Wie kommt man da ran? Habs schon mit Client-Type "advanced" probiert. Aber da kommt auch nix. Nach dem ganzen Workstation zusammenfriemeln und den ganzen Windows-Updates ist jetzt aber auch erstmal die Luft raus. 

Edit: Muss an der GPU.txt noch was geändert werden?
Edit2: Habs hinbekommen. Die Änderungen mussten beim Reiter "Expert" rein, nicht bei der GPU. Ich bin doof.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. Januar 2020)

Nadann gut Falt


----------



## ovicula (1. Februar 2020)

Um noch mal das Thema "Effizienz" aus dieser Woche aufzugreifen: Ich habe gestern mal ein wenig die Treiber-Einstellungen mit Hilfe des Befehls *nvidia-smi* optimiert. Das erste Bild ist die 2080, das zweite die 2080 S.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Optimierung bringt insbesondere bei den fah-core 0x22 einiges. Ohne Limitierung auf Standard-Einstellungen zieht die 2080 S ca. 234 W, die 2080 ca. 220 W.

Macht für die 2080 S 13.725 PPD/W und für die 2080 12.732 PPD/W nach Optimierung.


Bei den schlechter laufenden fah-core 0x21 liegt die 2080 S ohne Limitierung bei 205 Watt/1.905 MHz und 1,83 Mio PPD (8.965 PPD/W), was man bis auf 125 W/1.740 MHz und 1,69 Mio PPD (13.785 PPD/W) absenken/steigern kann.

Interessante Erkenntnis bei der Sache am Rande: die Taktfrequenz der GPU scheint gar nicht mal so wichtig zu sein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Screenshot Tabelle eingefügt.


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Februar 2020)

Ramonx56 schrieb:


> @Bumblebee
> Was ist bei dir los?
> Wie es aussieht steht halb Castle Bumblestein still...



Das hast du richtig gesehen
Da ist man einmal an einem (Strahlentherapie-)Symposium und schon findet der Haupt-Netzwerk"verteiler" *I MOG NIMMER* 
Hab ihm jetzt erklärt wer Herr über seinen Stromanschluss ist - nun ist er wieder folgsam


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. Februar 2020)

Falls du n backup Switch brauchst, hab hier n 24er 3cam rumliegen, der eigentlich eher nur zu staubt, ist halt 100mbit mit 2x gbit uplinks.


----------



## picar81_4711 (1. Februar 2020)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Das hast du richtig gesehen
> Da ist man einmal an einem (Strahlentherapie-)Symposium und schon findet der Haupt-Netzwerk"verteiler" *I MOG NIMMER*
> Hab ihm jetzt erklärt wer Herr über seinen Stromanschluss ist - nun ist er wieder folgsam



Ich hab mir scho gedacht, du legst zur Faltwoche eine Faltpause ein und lässt mal die anderen falten!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Februar 2020)

Genau am Dienstag wo unsere Faltaktion startet haben wir den Elektriker im Haus der in allen Wohnungen Glasfaseranschlüsse installiert (bis jetzt war nur bis zum Hausanschluss Glasfaser) > ich hoffe das geht problemlos über die Bühne 

Das ich nicht den ganzen Tag falten kann ist für mich noch das kleinere Übel > was mir mehr Kopfzerbrechen gibt, ist wenn es Probleme gibt und ich das Gratsen nachholen muss (ist während den Aktion schon mehr als genug unübersichtlich ).

Im Wostcase könnte ich noch über das Smartphone den Internetzugang herstellen aber das wäre nur die Notfalllösung da ich nur 1,5GB-Datenvolumen habe.


----------



## DOcean (1. Februar 2020)

so richtig?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (1. Februar 2020)

@A.Meier-PS3: Da sag dem Elektriker, daß Du im Namen der Wissenschaft Traffic brauchst. Vielleicht besteht ja die Möglichkeit, bei Dir das Off recht kurz halten...


----------



## ProfBoom (1. Februar 2020)

@DOcean: Müsste so funktionieren. So gilt es für alle Slots. Alternativ kann man es direkt bei der GPU eintragen.


----------



## brooker (1. Februar 2020)

... mal ne Frage: lässt sich der HFM systemübergreifend einsetzen? Master ist Win7 und die Falter sind Linux? 
Wie bekomme ich bei Linux die IP des Falters raus?


----------



## picar81_4711 (1. Februar 2020)

Ja, freilich. Unter Linux im Terminal mit "ifconfig" wird die IP angezeigt.


----------



## bastian123f (2. Februar 2020)

Navi läuft. 
Grade x22 Core Projekt 11738 mit 1,3Mio PPD. Hoffentlich bleibt das so 

Leider startet der PC nicht, wenn ich die 1070er noch mit reinstecke. Anscheinend unterstützt das das Board nicht 

Vielleicht schaffe ich es noch einen alten PC umzubauen mit ner RX580. Die 1070er ist dafür leider zu lange.


----------



## brooker (2. Februar 2020)

@bastian123f: *daumendrück*


----------



## picar81_4711 (2. Februar 2020)

bastian123f schrieb:


> Navi läuft.
> Grade x22 Core Projekt 11738 mit 1,3Mio PPD. Hoffentlich bleibt das so
> 
> Leider startet der PC nicht, wenn ich die 1070er noch mit reinstecke. Anscheinend unterstützt das das Board nicht
> ...



Navi und Nvidia in einem PC ist keine gute Idee und läuft selten...wenn es überhaupt läuft...


----------



## c00LsPoT (2. Februar 2020)

Ohne Probleme GTX 980 und 5700XT in einem PC. Ging bei mir absolut problemlos (Win10). Da habe ich wohl Glück gehabt.


----------



## NBLamberg (2. Februar 2020)

Meine Grafikkarte meldet bei GPU-Z das Sie nur mit PCI-E 3.0 x4 läuft, ich habe schon 3DMark Timespy laufen lassen und kann das nicht feststellen, kann es sein das es sich um ein Bug handelt?



brooker schrieb:


> Wo steckt denn die Grafikkarte auf welchem Board? Bitte die Antwort in der Rumpelkammer verfassen, da hier offtopic.


Die Grafilkkarte steckt auf dem 2. PCI-E Slot der mit x16 läuft, ich habe die Karte mal in den 2. x16 Slot gesteckt und habe auch nur x4 rausbekommen. 
Grafikkarte: MSI GeForce GTX 1070 Quick Silver 8G OC
Mainboard: ASRock X370 Killer SLI


----------



## brooker (2. Februar 2020)

... gehe in Bios des Boards, lade die Defaults und schaue dann nochmal.


----------



## NBLamberg (2. Februar 2020)

Das habe ich schon versucht, habe aber gerade einen Verdacht, habe nämlich eine Nvidia DCH Treiber auf dem System den es laut Nvidia gar nicht geben dürfte.


----------



## NBLamberg (2. Februar 2020)

Habe den Treiber komplett deinstalliert und DDU drüber laufen lassen, das Problem besteht weiter, hab jetzt 447.87 drauf


----------



## brooker (2. Februar 2020)

... was bringt die 1070 an PPDs?


----------



## NBLamberg (2. Februar 2020)

768082 die 1070
118130 der 1700
Habe momentan alles auf Stock, um Fehler durch Übertaktung aus zu schließen.


----------



## bastian123f (2. Februar 2020)

Bei meiner Navi schwanken die PPDs ziemlich stark. Je nach WU habe ich teilweise 850k bis 1600k auf der PPD Anzeige.


----------



## brooker (2. Februar 2020)

NBLamberg schrieb:


> 768082 die 1070
> 118130 der 1700
> Habe momentan alles auf Stock, um Fehler durch Übertaktung aus zu schließen.



... die PPDs zeigen keinen Verlust für eine nur x4 Anbindung auf. Scheint ein Bug zu sein. Trotzdem komisch. Kannst ja mal im Grafikkarten Forum nen Fred aufmachen, ob da jemand nen Lösungsvorschlag dafür hat.
Gut falt!


----------



## Dave2525 (3. Februar 2020)

Der Client spinnte die letzten Stunden ein wenig... nach vielem probieren habe ich soweit:

234894 PPD > 3700X
828319 PPD > 980 TI

= ~1063293 PPD

Das sollte jetzt in etwa stimmen, ja?


----------



## brooker (3. Februar 2020)

@Dave:  aber bitte in Summe 2-3 Threads der CPU für Gpu und BS freilassen


----------



## NBLamberg (3. Februar 2020)

Ich hatte 15 von 16 für FAH gelassen, nun habe ich 14 von 16


----------



## brooker (3. Februar 2020)

NBLamberg schrieb:


> Ich hatte 15 von 16 für FAH gelassen, nun habe ich 14 von 16



... das ist besser! 

Die Schrift unter der Signatur kannst du mit einer kleineren Schrift passend machen. "size=2"


----------



## NBLamberg (3. Februar 2020)

Ich habe vergessen zu erwähnen das ich ParkControl Pro und Process Lasso Pro von Bitsum nutze und das meiste gefaltet wird, wenn ich nicht zuHause bin. Also Vollgas für FAH


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Februar 2020)

NBLamberg schrieb:


> Ich habe vergessen zu erwähnen das ich ParkControl Pro und Process Lasso Pro von Bitsum nutze und das meiste gefaltet wird, wenn ich nicht zuHause bin. Also Vollgas für FAH


Nur zur Sicherheit:
Hast du 14 Threads nur in Process Lasso Pro eingestellt oder auch im SMP-Client?

Nur im Process Lasso wäre nicht wirklich optimal.


----------



## NBLamberg (3. Februar 2020)

Ich habe Lasso so gelassen wie es ist außer ProBalance, SmartTrim, IdleSaver und Leistungsmodus aktiviert, SMP hat nur 14 Threads.
Heute als ich auf Arbeit war, hat man Rechner sich von alleine neugestartet, Gott sei dank startet FAH von allein nach Neustart.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Februar 2020)

Falls es mit 14 Threads nicht optimal läuft, auf 12 veringern da 14 problematisch sein kann da sie "nur" eine Verdoppelung der Primzahl 7 ist.


----------



## NBLamberg (3. Februar 2020)

Krass ich habe gerade so ein richtig krasses Syndrom aufm Rechner, Alle Daten bei der GPU sind konstant, 60 Grad, 96%, 1582 Mhz, 745 RPM 1334 MB, 3906 MHz, NO LOAD, kann das sein das meine Karte gerade gähnt?
PPD liegt bei 663385, Karte ist ein bisschen übertaktet.
Ich glaube ich hab den Fehler gefunden, Bitsum Profil war nicht aktiv, trotzdem AMD Balanced und die Karte taktet einfach nicht mehr so hoch.
PPD liegt jetzt bei 767813, nun 70 Grad, 1974 Mhz, 1350 RPM, 922 MB, VOLTAGE.


----------



## sentinel1 (4. Februar 2020)

Wer seine Einstellungen vom MSI Afterburner, also z.B. bei Rechnerwechsel seine Undervolting / Overclocking - Profile weiternutzen möchte muss folgendes beachten:

Es werden unterschiedliche Dateinamen angelegt, je nach Adressierung im jeweiligen PC, hier als Beispiel: 
RTX 2080
iGPU vom I7-4770K


```
VEN_10DE&DEV_1E82&SUBSYS_37231462&REV_A1&BUS_1&DEV_0&FN_0.cfg
VEN_8086&DEV_0412&SUBSYS_85341043&REV_06&BUS_0&DEV_2&FN_0.cfg
```

Die Dateinamen des neuen Rechners muss man mit den gesicherten überschreiben oder den Textinhalt einfügen.

Speichert zur Sicherheit am neuen Rechner ein Testprofil ab, um zu wissen welche GPU welchen Dateinamen hat.

hier mal der Dateiinhalt der RTX 2080:


```
[Startup]Format=2
PowerLimit=
ThermalLimit=
CoreClkBoost=
VFCurve=
MemClkBoost=
FanMode=
FanSpeed=
[Profile5]
Format=2
PowerLimit=81
ThermalLimit=83
CoreClkBoost=201000
VFCurve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
MemClkBoost=168000
FanMode=1
FanSpeed=52
[Profile4]
Format=2
PowerLimit=100
ThermalLimit=83
CoreClkBoost=212000
VFCurve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
MemClkBoost=168000
FanMode=1
FanSpeed=53
... ( den Rest lasse ich mal weg)
```

*VFCurve= hier ist die Kurve hinterlegt*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Februar 2020)

Seit 10:30 Uhr ohne Internet und seit 14:00 Uhr faltet bei mir gar nichts mehr weil alle GPUs mit ihren WUs durch sind.

Wenn alles gut geht sollte die Verbindung gegen 16:30 Uhr wieder funktionieren.

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## c00LsPoT (4. Februar 2020)

Ich bekomme nur noch riesige WUs, welche lange dauern und keine Punkte bringen... Auf allen Karten.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (4. Februar 2020)

c00LsPoT schrieb:


> Ich bekomme nur noch riesige WUs, welche lange dauern und keine Punkte bringen... Auf allen Karten.



Ich auch. Zuvor P11737, 0x22 für 535K PPD, Dauer gut 2 Stunden - nun P14320, 0x21 für 375K PPD, Dauer gut 8 Stunden.


----------



## ovicula (4. Februar 2020)

Seltsamer Einbruch bei den PPD heute Mittag.... Laut log aber keine Fehler zu sehen...

Ich find' die aktuellen WUs toll - Project 11739 rocks!  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## c00LsPoT (4. Februar 2020)

0 Punkte beim letzten Update für alle? Da ging wohl was schief... :S


----------



## NBLamberg (4. Februar 2020)

Na toll jetzt hat man für umsonst Strom ausgegeben


----------



## kampfschaaaf (4. Februar 2020)

NBLamberg schrieb:


> Na toll jetzt hat man für umsonst Strom ausgegeben



Nö, das wird beim nächsten Mal addiert. Keine Angst - die haben hier und da auch Totalausfälle. 
Da wir aber für Stanford und nicht ExtremeOC.com folden, sind unsere Ergebnisse in Stanford. Dort werden die Ergebnisse nur durch EOC.com abgefragt, aufgearbeitet und statistisch erhoben.
So habe ich es zumindest verstanden...


----------



## bastian123f (4. Februar 2020)

Laut dem Log gibt es bei mir keine Fehler oder Warnungen. Fertige WUs werden hochgeladen und ich bekomme die Meldung, dass ich Punkte erhalten habe.

Allerdings ist die Upload und Download Zeit sehr hoch. 25MB hochgeladen in 6 Min und 135MB heruntergeladen in 11 Min.


----------



## Smagjus (4. Februar 2020)

Nach einem Tag durchfalten habe ich jetzt plötzlich einen deutlichen Geruch nach "alter Hardware"im Raum vernommen. Ich hatte vorher den Raum für ne halbe Stunde verlassen und dabei die Gehäuselüfter auf 100% gedreht - mache ich sonst normalerweise nicht. Die GTX 1070 ist deutlich undervolted und mit <70°C kühl. Ist was kaputt? Von der letzten Foldingaktion kann ich mich nicht an eine Geruchsbelästigung erinnern.

Zur Sicherheit falte ich jetzt erstmal nicht mehr. System läuft aber noch und ich konnte auf den ersten Blick keine Beschädigungen entdecken.


----------



## Nono15 (4. Februar 2020)

Es ist schon komisch - zur jeder Faltaktion grüßt das Murmeltier und die Server in Stanford spinnen


----------



## mattinator (4. Februar 2020)

Nono15 schrieb:


> Es ist schon komisch - zur jeder Faltaktion grüßt das Murmeltier und die Server in Stanford spinnen


Ist eigentlich logisch. Alte Hardware und hohe Last ist keine gute Kombination.


----------



## NBLamberg (4. Februar 2020)

Es wird immer lustiger, folding.extremeoverclocking.com meldet bei mir [FONT=Verdana, Arial]2,640,179 Points, FAH meldet aber 2,897,775

[/FONT]brooker ich glaube nun fest daran, das das mit den x4 ein Auslesefehler von Windows oder so ist, ich habe noch einen Firestrike Ultra Benchmark aus der Vergangenheit gefunden. Das Ergebnis ist ein bisschen besser jetzt als vorher, also kann die Karte nicht mit x4 statt x16 laufen ​


----------



## c00LsPoT (4. Februar 2020)

NBLamberg schrieb:


> Es wird immer lustiger, folding.extremeoverclocking.com meldet bei mir 2,640,179 Points, FAH meldet aber 2,897,775



FAH hat die Werte nachgetragen. ExtremeOverclocking übernimmt die Werte beim nächsten Update. Die bekommen die Zahlen auch nur von FAH...


----------



## eiernacken1983 (4. Februar 2020)

ich falte jetzt seit gestern Nacht mit meiner Radeon VII. Meine VII liegt am oberen Ende was das UV-Potential angeht. Ich habe aber 40 mV auf meine sonstigen Einstellungen aufgeschlagen, da ich meine, beobachtet zu haben, dass FaH allergischer auf UV reagiert. Nebenbei läuft noch BOINC, wobei hier nur CPU-Projekte gerechnet werden. BOINC habe ich 75 % meiner 16logischen Kerne zugestanden (Ryzen 7 2700 ohne X)

Meine Beobachtungen:
1. Bei den 0x21 Projekten muss ich 25 % der Kerne freihalten, damit die VII mit hoher Auslastung durchzieht. Sobald ich weniger als 25 % der Kerne freilasse (also BOINC mehr als 75 % gebe), schwankt die Auslastung stark. Das finde ich nicht wirklich logisch. Wenn ich BOINC vollständig deaktiviere, liegt die CPU-Last beim Falten bei 5 %. Irgendwo scheint es einen Konflikt zwischen BOINC und FaH zu geben.
2. Jetzt kommen dauernd 0x22 Projekte. Hier rechnet meine Karte (bei vollständig verfügbarer CPU) mit höchstens 1520 Mhz, obwohl sie bis 1.800 Mhz boosten dürfte. Die Leistung liegt bei 90 W, was für eine VII ja ein Witz ist.  Die 0x22 Projekte reagieren noch schlimmer auf parallele CPU-Berechnung bei BOINC. Auch wenn ich 50 % der Kerne freilasse, kommt die Graka nicht auf die Auslastung, die sie dann hat, wenn CPU komplett frei ist. 

Gibts hier irgendeine Abhilfe für die miese Leistung in 0x22? 

Normalerweise rechnet meine VII wegen der überragenden FP64-Leistung bei MilkyWay@home. Nach einem Tag Falten lautet mein Zwischenfazit, dass sie da auch besser aufgehoben ist, da ihr FaH nicht so zu liegen scheint. Performen hier die nvidia-Karten grundsätzlich besser?


----------



## brooker (4. Februar 2020)

Smagjus schrieb:


> Nach einem Tag durchfalten habe ich jetzt plötzlich einen deutlichen Geruch nach "alter Hardware"im Raum vernommen.



... bitte definiere den Geruch näher. Bitte prüfe alle Lüfter im System. Nicht das einer ausgestiegen oder am aussteigen ist und somit ein Hotspot entsteht der Geruch erzeugt.


----------



## Schussmann (4. Februar 2020)

bastian123f schrieb:


> Laut dem Log gibt es bei mir keine Fehler oder Warnungen. Fertige WUs werden hochgeladen und ich bekomme die Meldung, dass ich Punkte erhalten habe.
> 
> Allerdings ist die Upload und Download Zeit sehr hoch. 25MB hochgeladen in 6 Min und 135MB heruntergeladen in 11 Min.



also bei mir ist alles ok Up- und Download schnell wie immer


----------



## ProfBoom (4. Februar 2020)

@eiernacken1983
Vielleicht hilft es, wenn du die Cores fest zuordnest. Anonsten könnte es sein, dass FaH und BOINC auf demselben Kern laufen und dadurch ausgebremst werden. Hier verwenden viele dafür Process Lasso, wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## kampfschaaaf (4. Februar 2020)

eiernacken1983 schrieb:


> ich falte jetzt seit gestern Nacht mit meiner Radeon VII. Meine VII liegt am oberen Ende was das UV-Potential angeht. Ich habe aber 40 mV auf meine sonstigen Einstellungen aufgeschlagen, da ich meine, beobachtet zu haben, dass FaH allergischer auf UV reagiert. Nebenbei läuft noch BOINC, wobei hier nur CPU-Projekte gerechnet werden. BOINC habe ich 75 % meiner 16logischen Kerne zugestanden (Ryzen 7 2700 ohne X)
> 
> Meine Beobachtungen:
> 1. Bei den 0x21 Projekten muss ich 25 % der Kerne freihalten, damit die VII mit hoher Auslastung durchzieht. Sobald ich weniger als 25 % der Kerne freilasse (also BOINC mehr als 75 % gebe), schwankt die Auslastung stark. Das finde ich nicht wirklich logisch. Wenn ich BOINC vollständig deaktiviere, liegt die CPU-Last beim Falten bei 5 %. Irgendwo scheint es einen Konflikt zwischen BOINC und FaH zu geben.
> ...



Das ist schade - ich erfalte mit meiner Radeon VII für ne 0x22 ca. 2400k ppd unter Luft. Ich habe zuerst mit UV und dem Afterburner herumexperimentiert, dann Kurven gekreiert und lauter sowas. Die 0x21 lief, die 0x22 nicht. Jetzt falte ich einfach mit dem neuen Treiber und nutze das automatische undervolten. Bei mir fällt die Spannung und der Boost geht hoch. Aber erst, seit ich mit offenem Gehäuse falte, funzt das richtig. Die Auslastung liegt bei 99% - Die CPU bei 1% im Faltbetrieb. (3700X). Ich lasse aber nix nebenher laufen.

Ein festes Zuordnen eines Freds der CPU sollte Dir helfen. Zudem sind 90W äußerst seltsam. 190W GPU-only sollten es sein.

MfG


----------



## eiernacken1983 (5. Februar 2020)

kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Das ist schade - ich erfalte mit meiner Radeon VII für ne 0x22 ca. 2400k ppd unter Luft. Ich habe zuerst mit UV und dem Afterburner herumexperimentiert, dann Kurven gekreiert und lauter sowas. Die 0x21 lief, die 0x22 nicht. Jetzt falte ich einfach mit dem neuen Treiber und nutze das automatische undervolten. Bei mir fällt die Spannung und der Boost geht hoch. Aber erst, seit ich mit offenem Gehäuse falte, funzt das richtig. Die Auslastung liegt bei 99% - Die CPU bei 1% im Faltbetrieb. (3700X). Ich lasse aber nix nebenher laufen.
> 
> Ein festes Zuordnen eines Freds der CPU sollte Dir helfen. Zudem sind 90W äußerst seltsam. 190W GPU-only sollten es sein.
> 
> MfG



Dank, die Sache mit dem Zuordnen versuche ich mal. Auf jeden Fall schon wieder eine neue Ecke im Taskmanager entdeckt, dieder durchschnittliche User nie entdecken wird.

Gehäuse ist schon offen. Der neue Treiber (Adrenalin 2020) reißt mein System immer in den Abgrund, deshalb hänge ich noch mit 2019 rum. Von 2,4 Mio PPD bin ich weit entfernt. Bei mir sind es je nach WU 800 k bis 1,2 Mio.

Auslastung liet bei mir auch bei 99 %, aber eben nur 1520 Mhz. Es mach keinen Unterschied, ob ich mit Standardspannungskurve oder manuell runtergeschobener Kurve arbeite.

Muss ich wohl noch ein bisschen testen...

Aber danke schon mal für die Orientierung!


----------



## Perseus88 (5. Februar 2020)

Wu wird nicht hochgeladen. Jemand eine Idee?



Spoiler



*********************** Log Started 2020-02-05T04:46:07Z ***********************
04:46:07:************************* Folding@home Client *************************
04:46:07:        Website: Folding@home – Fighting disease with a world wide distributed super computer.
04:46:07:      Copyright: (c) 2009-2018 foldingathome.org
04:46:07:         Author: Joseph Coffland <joseph@cauldrondevelopment.com>
04:46:07:           Args: --open-web-control
04:46:07:         Config: E:\FaH\config.xml
04:46:07:******************************** Build ********************************
04:46:07:        Version: 7.5.1
04:46:07:           Date: May 11 2018
04:46:07:           Time: 13:06:32
04:46:07:     Repository: Git
04:46:07:       Revision: 4705bf53c635f88b8fe85af7675557e15d491ff0
04:46:07:         Branch: master
04:46:07:       Compiler: Visual C++ 2008
04:46:07:        Options: /TP /nologo /EHa /wd4297 /wd4103 /Ox /MT
04:46:07:       Platform: win32 10
04:46:07:           Bits: 32
04:46:07:           Mode: Release
04:46:07:******************************* System ********************************
04:46:07:            CPU: AMD Ryzen 7 3700X 8-Core Processor
04:46:07:         CPU ID: AuthenticAMD Family 23 Model 113 Stepping 0
04:46:07:           CPUs: 16
04:46:07:         Memory: 31.91GiB
04:46:07:    Free Memory: 27.53GiB
04:46:07:        Threads: WINDOWS_THREADS
04:46:07:     OS Version: 6.2
04:46:07:    Has Battery: false
04:46:07:     On Battery: false
04:46:07:     UTC Offset: 1
04:46:07:            PID: 9336
04:46:07:            CWD: E:\FaH
04:46:07:             OS: Windows 10 Enterprise
04:46:07:        OS Arch: AMD64
04:46:07:           GPUs: 1
04:46:07:          GPU 0: Bus:11 Slot:0 Func:0 AMD:5 Vega 10 XL/XT [Radeon RX Vega 56/64]
04:46:07:           CUDA: Not detected: Failed to open dynamic library 'nvcuda.dll': Das
04:46:07:                 angegebene Modul wurde nicht gefunden.
04:46:07:
04:46:07:OpenCL Device 0: Platform:0 Device:0 Bus:11 Slot:0 Compute:1.2 Driver:3004.8
04:46:07:  Win32 Service: false
04:46:07:***********************************************************************
04:46:07:<config>
04:46:07:  <!-- Folding Core -->
04:46:07:  <checkpoint v='4'/>
04:46:07:
04:46:07:  <!-- Folding Slot Configuration -->
04:46:07:  <cause v='CANCER'/>
04:46:07:  <client-type v='advanced'/>
04:46:07:
04:46:07:  <!-- Network -->
04:46:07:  <proxy v=':8080'/>
04:46:07:
04:46:07:  <!-- Slot Control -->
04:46:07:  <power v='full'/>
04:46:07:
04:46:07:  <!-- User Information -->
04:46:07:  <passkey v='********************************'/>
04:46:07:  <team v='70335'/>
04:46:07:  <user v='perseus88'/>
04:46:07:
04:46:07:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
04:46:07:  <slot id='1' type='GPU'>
04:46:07:    <paused v='true'/>
04:46:07:  </slot>
04:46:07:</config>
04:46:07:Trying to access database...
04:46:07:Successfully acquired database lock
04:46:07:Enabled folding slot 01: PAUSED gpu:0:Vega 10 XL/XT [Radeon RX Vega 56/64] (by user)
04:46:07:WU01:FS01:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:11738 run:0 clone:490 gen:67 core:0x22 unit:0x000000488ca304f15e0fb94ac527030c
04:46:07:WU01:FS01:Uploading 285.31MiB to 140.163.4.241
04:46:07:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 140.163.4.241:8080
04:46:08:WARNING:WU01:FS01:Exception: Failed to send results to work server: Transfer failed
04:46:08:WU01:FS01:Trying to send results to collection server
04:46:08:WU01:FS01:Uploading 285.31MiB to 128.252.203.4
04:46:08:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 128.252.203.4:8080
04:46:10:19:127.0.0.1:New Web connection
04:46:34:WU01:FS01:Upload 0.04%
04:46:34:ERROR:WU01:FS01:Exception: Transfer failed
04:46:34:WU01:FS01:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:11738 run:0 clone:490 gen:67 core:0x22 unit:0x000000488ca304f15e0fb94ac527030c
04:46:34:WU01:FS01:Uploading 285.31MiB to 140.163.4.241
04:46:34:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 140.163.4.241:8080
04:46:35:WARNING:WU01:FS01:Exception: Failed to send results to work server: Transfer failed
04:46:35:WU01:FS01:Trying to send results to collection server
04:46:35:WU01:FS01:Uploading 285.31MiB to 128.252.203.4
04:46:35:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 128.252.203.4:8080
04:47:03:WU01:FS01:Upload 0.04%
04:47:03:ERROR:WU01:FS01:Exception: Transfer failed
04:47:34:WU01:FS01:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:11738 run:0 clone:490 gen:67 core:0x22 unit:0x000000488ca304f15e0fb94ac527030c
04:47:34:WU01:FS01:Uploading 285.31MiB to 140.163.4.241
04:47:34:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 140.163.4.241:8080
04:47:35:WARNING:WU01:FS01:Exception: Failed to send results to work server: Transfer failed
04:47:35:WU01:FS01:Trying to send results to collection server
04:47:35:WU01:FS01:Uploading 285.31MiB to 128.252.203.4
04:47:35:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 128.252.203.4:8080
04:47:59:WU01:FS01:Upload 0.04%
04:47:59:ERROR:WU01:FS01:Exception: Transfer failed
04:49:12:WU01:FS01:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:11738 run:0 clone:490 gen:67 core:0x22 unit:0x000000488ca304f15e0fb94ac527030c
04:49:12:WU01:FS01:Uploading 285.31MiB to 140.163.4.241
04:49:12:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 140.163.4.241:8080
04:49:12:WARNING:WU01:FS01:Exception: Failed to send results to work server: Transfer failed
04:49:12:WU01:FS01:Trying to send results to collection server
04:49:12:WU01:FS01:Uploading 285.31MiB to 128.252.203.4
04:49:12:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 128.252.203.4:8080
04:49:38:WU01:FS01:Upload 0.04%
04:49:38:ERROR:WU01:FS01:Exception: Transfer failed
04:51:49:WU01:FS01:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:11738 run:0 clone:490 gen:67 core:0x22 unit:0x000000488ca304f15e0fb94ac527030c
04:51:49:WU01:FS01:Uploading 285.31MiB to 140.163.4.241
04:51:49:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 140.163.4.241:8080
04:51:49:WARNING:WU01:FS01:Exception: Failed to send results to work server: Transfer failed
04:51:49:WU01:FS01:Trying to send results to collection server
04:51:49:WU01:FS01:Uploading 285.31MiB to 128.252.203.4
04:51:49:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 128.252.203.4:8080
04:52:14:WU01:FS01:Upload 0.04%
04:52:14:ERROR:WU01:FS01:Exception: Transfer failed
04:56:03:WU01:FS01:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:11738 run:0 clone:490 gen:67 core:0x22 unit:0x000000488ca304f15e0fb94ac527030c
04:56:03:WU01:FS01:Uploading 285.31MiB to 140.163.4.241
04:56:03:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 140.163.4.241:8080
04:56:04:WARNING:WU01:FS01:Exception: Failed to send results to work server: Transfer failed
04:56:04:WU01:FS01:Trying to send results to collection server
04:56:04:WU01:FS01:Uploading 285.31MiB to 128.252.203.4
04:56:04:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 128.252.203.4:8080
04:56:27:WU01:FS01:Upload 0.04%
04:56:27:ERROR:WU01:FS01:Exception: Transfer failed
05:02:55:WU01:FS01:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:11738 run:0 clone:490 gen:67 core:0x22 unit:0x000000488ca304f15e0fb94ac527030c
05:02:55:WU01:FS01:Uploading 285.31MiB to 140.163.4.241
05:02:55:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 140.163.4.241:8080
05:02:55:WARNING:WU01:FS01:Exception: Failed to send results to work server: Transfer failed
05:02:55:WU01:FS01:Trying to send results to collection server
05:02:55:WU01:FS01:Uploading 285.31MiB to 128.252.203.4
05:02:55:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 128.252.203.4:8080
05:02:56:ERROR:WU01:FS01:Exception: Transfer failed
05:14:00:WU01:FS01:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:11738 run:0 clone:490 gen:67 core:0x22 unit:0x000000488ca304f15e0fb94ac527030c
05:14:00:WU01:FS01:Uploading 285.31MiB to 140.163.4.241
05:14:00:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 140.163.4.241:8080
05:14:01:WARNING:WU01:FS01:Exception: Failed to send results to work server: Transfer failed
05:14:01:WU01:FS01:Trying to send results to collection server
05:14:01:WU01:FS01:Uploading 285.31MiB to 128.252.203.4
05:14:01:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 128.252.203.4:8080
05:14:26:WU01:FS01:Upload 0.04%
05:14:26:ERROR:WU01:FS01:Exception: Transfer failed


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Februar 2020)

Rechner neustarten 

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## kampfschaaaf (5. Februar 2020)

eiernacken1983 schrieb:


> Dank, die Sache mit dem Zuordnen versuche ich mal. Auf jeden Fall schon wieder eine neue Ecke im Taskmanager entdeckt, dieder durchschnittliche User nie entdecken wird.
> 
> Gehäuse ist schon offen. Der neue Treiber (Adrenalin 2020) reißt mein System immer in den Abgrund, deshalb hänge ich noch mit 2019 rum. Von 2,4 Mio PPD bin ich weit entfernt. Bei mir sind es je nach WU 800 k bis 1,2 Mio.
> 
> ...



Das mit dem Abgrund kenne ich zu genüge. Internetsurfen oder Bilder betrachten reicht, daß die Kiste mit dem neuen Treiber beim Falten einfriert. 
Hab auch noch nicht gefunden , was das verursacht. Ich lasse ihn einfach mit ausgeschaltetem Monitor falten und bin mit dem Opa-X58-System im Internet;
Da falten 2 RTX und lassen mich alles im Internet nebenher machen: Surfen, Streamen, Musik hören und mich in einschlägigen Nerd-Foren herumtrollen...


----------



## bastian123f (5. Februar 2020)

Hab gestern noch aus einer Ecke im Keller einen PC rausgezogen. Hätte einen Athlon 605e mit 8Gb DDR2 und PCI2 x16 Steckplatz.

Was mein ihr? Würde das Sinn machen die GTX1070 doch noch mit dem Teil anzuschmeißen unter Windows oder wird der Athlon zu wenig Leistung haben, um OS und GPU zu versorgen?


----------



## eiernacken1983 (5. Februar 2020)

kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Das mit dem Abgrund kenne ich zu genüge. Internetsurfen oder Bilder betrachten reicht, daß die Kiste mit dem neuen Treiber beim Falten einfriert.
> Hab auch noch nicht gefunden , was das verursacht. Ich lasse ihn einfach mit ausgeschaltetem Monitor falten und bin mit dem Opa-X58-System im Internet;
> Da falten 2 RTX und lassen mich alles im Internet nebenher machen: Surfen, Streamen, Musik hören und mich in einschlägigen Nerd-Foren herumtrollen...



Danke für das Feedback, insbesondere, dass der 2020er Treiber bei Dir auch Probleme macht. Man zweifelt ja häufig erst mal an sich selbst. Die Prozess-Lasso-Kiste (Festes Zuordnen der Kerne) hat auch nix gebracht. Mein nächster Verdacht war, dass der Engpass dadurch entsteht, dass sich BOINC und FaH die Daten von einer HDD (zumindest WD Black) ziehen müssen. Laut HWInfo aber 0 % Schreib- und Leseauslastung. Dann kann es fast nur noch der Adrenalin-Treiber sein. Ich werde heute Abend interessehalber nochmal den 20er Treiber aufspielen, um rauszufinden, ob das der Grund für die bescheidene Leistung ist (aktuell 0x21: 1750 Mhz, 90 Watt, 5 h für die WU und PPD 780 K). Deine > 2 Mio. PPD haben bei mir Ambitionen geweckt


----------



## kampfschaaaf (5. Februar 2020)

bastian123f schrieb:


> Hab gestern noch aus einer Ecke im Keller einen PC rausgezogen. Hätte einen Athlon 605e mit 8Gb DDR2 und PCI2 x16 Steckplatz.
> 
> Was mein ihr? Würde das Sinn machen die GTX1070 doch noch mit dem Teil anzuschmeißen unter Windows oder wird der Athlon zu wenig Leistung haben, um OS und GPU zu versorgen?




Daß der unter 2,5GHz arbeitet könnte problematisch werden. Aber Du entscheidest, ob er im Namen das ´e´ behalten darf. Wenn Du im BIOS, sofern es das hergibt, 2 Kerne abschaltest und die beiden anderen mit 3Ghz betreiben kannst, sollte es hinhauen.  Wenn Du auf 3,3GHz kommst ist es besser. 
Ein Test wäre hilfreich - lohnen tut es sich alleine schon der Erfahrung willen!


----------



## kampfschaaaf (5. Februar 2020)

eiernacken1983 schrieb:


> Danke für das Feedback, insbesondere, dass der 2020er Treiber bei Dir auch Probleme macht. Man zweifelt ja häufig erst mal an sich selbst. Die Prozess-Lasso-Kiste (Festes Zuordnen der Kerne) hat auch nix gebracht. Mein nächster Verdacht war, dass der Engpass dadurch entsteht, dass sich BOINC und FaH die Daten von einer HDD (zumindest WD Black) ziehen müssen. Laut HWInfo aber 0 % Schreib- und Leseauslastung. Dann kann es fast nur noch der Adrenalin-Treiber sein. Ich werde heute Abend interessehalber nochmal den 20er Treiber aufspielen, um rauszufinden, ob das der Grund für die bescheidene Leistung ist (aktuell 0x21: 1750 Mhz, 90 Watt, 5 h für die WU und PPD 780 K). Deine > 2 Mio. PPD haben bei mir Ambitionen geweckt



client-type
advanced

und der Tag gehört Dir.  0x21 nerven; hier und da bekomme ich auch noch welche zugeschanzt. Da macht sie 1100k ppd - 1600k ppd. Aber wehe, die 0x22er kommen!  Da beginnt die Spanne bei 1700k und das Maximum sah ich bei 2400k. Die sind nett!


----------



## eiernacken1983 (5. Februar 2020)

kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> client-type
> advanced
> 
> und der Tag gehört Dir.  0x21 nerven; hier und da bekomme ich auch noch welche zugeschanzt. Da macht sie 1100k ppd - 1600k ppd. Aber wehe, die 0x22er kommen!  Da beginnt die Spanne bei 1700k und das Maximum sah ich bei 2400k. Die sind nett!



I only understand Train Station. Was muss ich tun und was bringt das?


----------



## picar81_4711 (5. Februar 2020)

bastian123f schrieb:


> Hab gestern noch aus einer Ecke im Keller einen PC rausgezogen. Hätte einen Athlon 605e mit 8Gb DDR2 und PCI2 x16 Steckplatz.
> 
> Was mein ihr? Würde das Sinn machen die GTX1070 doch noch mit dem Teil anzuschmeißen unter Windows oder wird der Athlon zu wenig Leistung haben, um OS und GPU zu versorgen?



Ich würde den mit Linux betreiben, dann ist die Hardware besser genutzt.
Bei den alten PCs macht Linux Sinn!


----------



## bastian123f (5. Februar 2020)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Ich würde den mit Linux betreiben, dann ist die Hardware besser genutzt.
> Bei den alten PCs macht Linux Sinn!



Da kenne ich mich leider nicht aus.
Aber ich habe gesehen, dass du ein komplett fertiges Image schon hast. Das sollte ich dann hinbekommen nach der Anleitung.


----------



## kampfschaaaf (5. Februar 2020)

eiernacken1983 schrieb:


> I only understand Train Station. Was muss ich tun und was bringt das?



Kein Ding - Schritt für Schritt:

FAHControl Client* Advanced Control *muß auf sein - nicht die Web-Control über den Browser.
Unten rechts neben der Uhr öffnest Du über das Folding Active Symbol die Advanced Ctrl
Dort oben *Configure* drücken
*Slots* auswählen
Doppelklick auf die* GPU*
Unter *Extra slot options,* kannst Du jetzt* Add *drücken und ein kleines zweizeiliges Fenster öffnet sich.
Edit option
Name: 
Value:
in die freien Felder schreibst Du hinter Name:* client-type*
und hinter Value: *advanced*
mit *OK *bestätigen
nochmal mit* OK *bestätigen im Folding Slotfenster
und unter Conifgure* Save *drücken

Das nächste Mal nimmt sich die GPU dann fettere, punktreichere Kost.

Ich hoffe, die Erklärung kann man nachvollziehen.


----------



## DOcean (5. Februar 2020)

eiernacken1983 schrieb:


> I only understand Train Station. Was muss ich tun und was bringt das?



Rumpelkammer: PCGH Folding@Home-Thread II
Configuration guide – Folding@home

wenn du den client-type meinst

EDIT:
zu langssssaaaammm, meins ist aber global für alle Slots


----------



## eiernacken1983 (5. Februar 2020)

Danke und danke an die beiden Vorposter 

Mal sehen, was passiert. Vielleicht bleibt ja nur Magerkost für die nicht ganz so Kundigen, wenn die Bestellung vom Hauptgang so schwierig ist


----------



## eiernacken1983 (5. Februar 2020)

kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Kein Ding - Schritt für Schritt:
> 
> FAHControl Client* Advanced Control *muß auf sein - nicht die Web-Control über den Browser.
> Unten rechts neben der Uhr öffnest Du über das Folding Active Symbol die Advanced Ctrl
> ...



So, wurde vor 2 Std. von mir umgesetzt. Jetzt kam eine WU rein, die tatsächlich 2 Mio. PPD bringt und trotzdem nur 120 W GPU only zieht.

Ich würde sagen, dass war der Tipp des Tages, danke nochmals dafür. Kann man den Tipp für alle Neu-Falter irgendwo prominenter unterbringen? Ich habe ein paar Threads durchgestöbert, aber das habe ich nicht gefunden.


----------



## Shadow86 (5. Februar 2020)

kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Das mit dem Abgrund kenne ich zu genüge. Internetsurfen oder Bilder betrachten reicht, daß die Kiste mit dem neuen Treiber beim Falten einfriert.
> Hab auch noch nicht gefunden , was das verursacht. Ich lasse ihn einfach mit ausgeschaltetem Monitor falten und bin mit dem Opa-X58-System im Internet;
> Da falten 2 RTX und lassen mich alles im Internet nebenher machen: Surfen, Streamen, Musik hören und mich in einschlägigen Nerd-Foren herumtrollen...



Halt Stop.

Ich betreibe die Sache auch erst seit kurzem und meine VII ruft graue Haare bei mir hervor.

Aber anscheinend bin ich nicht der einzige genau mit diesem Problem, an sich wird die VII sehr komisch ausgelastet, aber ich glaube das ist nochmals ein gesondertes Thema für sich.
Meine wassergekühlte ITX Mühle mit 3900X + VII kann stundenlang sogar mit deutlichem UV (statt 1.112 mV nur 1.019 mV bei 1.800 MHz) betrieben werden, aber simples Internetsurfen (sogar mit Standardspannung & underclocking!!) verursacht totale Systemcrashes die einen automatischen Neustart nach sich ziehen. Nutze auch die neuen 20iger Treiber von AMD, den Februarrelease noch nicht ausgetestet.

Also bekanntes Problem, der nVidia ist es egal, da ist sogar paralleles WoW zocken mal eben möglich.


----------



## Ramonx56 (5. Februar 2020)

Shadow86 schrieb:


> Halt Stop.
> 
> Ich betreibe die Sache auch erst seit kurzem und meine VII ruft graue Haare bei mir hervor.
> 
> ...



Was für ein Netzteil hast du verbaut? 
Vielleicht macht das die Biege.


----------



## Shadow86 (5. Februar 2020)

Corsair SF750 80 Plus Platinum (https://www.corsair.com/de/de/Kateg...eistungs-Netzgeräte/SF-Series/p/CP-9020186-EU), nehme aber halt an, dass es irgendwie, irgendwo treiberseitig Probleme geben muss, denn wie gesagt, Monitor aus, Tastatur und Maus gar nicht mal anfassen, noch besser, nicht mal anschauen, rennt das Ding stundenlang, vielleicht sogar tagelang durch ohne ein Problem / Neustart.


----------



## eiernacken1983 (5. Februar 2020)

Shadow86 schrieb:


> Halt Stop.
> 
> Ich betreibe die Sache auch erst seit kurzem und meine VII ruft graue Haare bei mir hervor.
> 
> ...



Ich hatte auch akute Probleme mit dem 20er Treiber und im VII-Laberthread hört man das auch oft. Dort sind viele auf dem 19er Treiber geblieben. Daher halte ich Treiberprobleme für deutlich wahrscheinlicher als Netzteil-Probleme. Es wäre halt wichtig, dass möglichst viele das an AMD melden (Kontaktbutton im Treiber), damit das Problem dort auch prominent platziert ist.

Zu FaH:
Der Quatsch mit der seltsamen Auslastung beim Falten hat sich bei mir durch den Tipp weiter oben mit dem Client-type advanced lösen lassen. Hierdurch gibt's andere WUs, die die Karte besser auslasten. Um 12 Uhr eingestellt, 13.30 gabs die erste WU nach Umstellung, die brachte direkt 2 Mio. PPD. Die darauffolgende soll jetzt sogar 2,4 Mio. PPD bringen. Also ggf. den Tipp oben probieren, falls noch nicht geschehen.

Ich nutze noch den 19-Treiber und mit der client-type Anpassung liegt die Auslastung der Karte jetzt auch pausenlos am Limit. Insofern widerrufe ich meine Idee von viel weiter oben, heute Abend auf den 2020er Treiber zu wechseln. Der Februar-Release hatte keine fixed issues, die sich danach anhörten, als würde mit der VII alles besser werden. Daher meine Empfehlung: 2019er Treiber. Graue Haare kommen auch irgendwann von allein (falls vorher kein Haarausfall einsetzt - aber vielleicht kann man das mit richtig gefalteten Proteinen bekämpfen)


----------



## c00LsPoT (5. Februar 2020)

Irgendwie will meine 1080Ti keine Punkte auf 0x22 (Projekt 11738) bringen. PPD sind auf eine 1.000.000PPD runter. Geht seit gestern früh so.

Karte ist ca. 99% ausgelastet, Temp.: ca. 63°C

Davor lief es eigentlich ganz gut (>1.400.000PPD). Keine Fehler im Log. Takt stabil. Ideen?

Edit: Zwischen zwei WUs schnell mal einen Neustart gemacht. Jetzt hat er wieder über 1.400.000PPD.


----------



## ProfBoom (5. Februar 2020)

Zum Thema client-type=advanced: Das muss jeder mit sich selbst ausmachen, ob er das verwendet. Ist in etwa so, als ob man Software im Status Release Candidate verwendet. Ist also schon aus der Beta-Phase, kann aber noch Probleme machen. Ich würde daher keine generelle Empfehlung aussprechen. Core22 ist erst seit einem Monat aus der Beta und wir falten mit advanced also jetzt die ersten Projekte für die breitere Öffentlichkeit. Für neue AMD ist es ein Muss, das stimmt wohl.

Thema Crash beim surfen:
Habt ihr mal versucht die Hardwarebeschleunigung im Browser abzuschalten?


----------



## Smagjus (5. Februar 2020)

brooker schrieb:


> ... bitte definiere den Geruch näher. Bitte  prüfe alle Lüfter im System. Nicht das einer ausgestiegen oder am  aussteigen ist und somit ein Hotspot entsteht der Geruch  erzeugt.


Meine Mutter meinte es rieche nach Chemie oder Plastik.

Ich habe in der Zwischenzeit die GPU aus(einander)gebaut (die war in Ordnung) und nochmal ohne GPU geguckt, wo eventuell der Geruch entsteht. Es war der 140mm-Lüfter vom NZXT 450, der außen laut Wärmebildkamera über 54°C warm wurde. Ist das ne außergewöhnliche Temperatur für einen Lüfter? Die 120er waren alle unter 40°C.

Da der Lüfter demnächst eh ausgetauscht wird, wird jetzt weitergefaltet (aber nicht bei maximaler Lüftergeschwindigkeit).  Die GPU ist derweil durch die frische WLP 2°C kühler geworden


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Februar 2020)

Hört sich an als sei das Lager nicht mehr sauber geschmirrt und darum erhitzt es sich dermassen > wenn es mein Lüfter wäre ich würde das Lager mit WD40 ölen und gut ist es wieder.


----------



## NBLamberg (5. Februar 2020)

18:32:23:WU02:FS00:0xa7:Reducing thread count from 14 to 13 to avoid domain decomposition with large prime factor 7
18:32:23:WU02:FS00:0xa7:Reducing thread count from 13 to 12 to avoid domain decomposition by a prime number > 3

Warum habe ich nur darauf gehört und habe von 15 Threads auf 14 gesenkt bzw. sogar auf 13, bei 15 hat die Log keinen EIntrag davon gehabt und nun kommt das


----------



## manuelaerdmann (6. Februar 2020)

Hallo, wie kann ich mein Profile mit News and Updates - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats am Gewinnspiel teilzunehmen. In der Erklärung kommt das nicht heraus. ich habe als Team nun die 70335 soll ich nun das Team 32 benutzen oder wie jetzt?

MFG Manu


----------



## brooker (6. Februar 2020)

Smagjus schrieb:


> Meine Mutter meinte es rieche nach Chemie oder Plastik.
> 
> Es war der 140mm-Lüfter vom NZXT 450, der außen laut Wärmebildkamera über 54°C warm wurde. Ist das ne außergewöhnliche Temperatur für einen Lüfter?
> 
> ...  wird jetzt weitergefaltet ... (aber Die GPU ist derweil durch die frische WLP 2°C kühler geworden



... diese Temperatur ist ungewöhnlich hoch und ich stimme Alex zu, das wird ausm Lager kommen. Entweder Lager wieder fit machen, wenn du basteln möchtest (Demontage, Reinigen und neu schmieren) oder wie du es vorhast, ersetzen

Ich finde es sehr gut, dass du der Ursache gezielt nachgegangen bist! Sauber geklärt und auch die WLP noch neu gemacht - so muss es sein! 

...und nun weiter im Projekt, gut falt!


----------



## mattinator (6. Februar 2020)

manuelaerdmann schrieb:


> Hallo, wie kann ich mein Profile mit News and Updates - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats am Gewinnspiel teilzunehmen. In der Erklärung kommt das nicht heraus. ich habe als Team nun die 70335 soll ich nun das Team 32 benutzen oder wie jetzt?
> 
> MFG Manu


Willkommen im Team !
Ist das Deine Profil-Seite bei EOC ManuelaErdmann - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats ? Dann ist das Team noch nicht angekommen: "Team: 1". Danach musst Du für das Gewinnspiel den o.g. Link im Gewinnspielthread (Faltaktion zum Weltkrebstag 2020 (4. bis 10. Februar) - Anmeldung zum Gewinnspiel) posten und natürlich ein paar Projekte mit dem FAHClient rechnen lassen. Natürlich Team und Passkey im FAHClient eintragen.


----------



## bastian123f (6. Februar 2020)

Hab gestern festgestellt, dass irgendetwas mit meinen PowerLine Adaptern nicht stimmt. Upload/Download teils bis zu einer !halben Stunde!. Da habe ich teilweise 100k bis 200k Punkte verloren. 

Jetzt kommt der PC heut Abend in den Keller direkt an den Router. Ich war einfach so blöd und hab nicht nachgedacht, dass dieser ja seit Dezember 2019 im Keller ist. 

Trotzdem sehr komisch, dass ich aber ohne Probleme auf den Speicher meiner Fritzbox mit 10mb/s zugreifen kann.


----------



## DOcean (6. Februar 2020)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Hört sich an als sei das Lager nicht mehr sauber geschmirrt und darum erhitzt es sich dermassen > wenn es mein Lüfter wäre ich würde das Lager mit WD40 ölen und gut ist es wieder.



wd40 ist kein Schmiermittel!  -> YouTube

aber ich weiß meistens funktioniert das das ganz gut als "Schmiermittel"


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Februar 2020)

DOcean schrieb:


> wd40 ist kein Schmiermittel!  -> YouTube
> 
> aber ich weiß meistens funktioniert das das ganz gut als "Schmiermittel"


Grundsätzlich geb ich dir Recht.

Da man die meisten Lüfter mehr schlecht als Recht auseinander nehmen kann, ist WD40 aufgrund seiner Dünnflüssigkeit sehr praktisch da man es nur auf das Lager sprühen muss.

Damit das Ganze länger hilft nutze ich den WD40
PTFE (Teflon) allerdings ist er teuerer als der normale WD40.

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## NBLamberg (6. Februar 2020)

Für mich hat sich das Falten leider erledigt, Windows Update 19559 hat meinen Bootloader zerschossen, kann erst heute Abend nach der Arbeit mich drum kümmern.


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Februar 2020)

DOcean schrieb:


> wd40 ist kein Schmiermittel!  -> YouTube
> 
> aber ich weiß meistens funktioniert das das ganz gut als "Schmiermittel"



Und



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich geb ich dir Recht.
> 
> Da man die meisten Lüfter mehr schlecht als Recht auseinander nehmen kann, ist WD40 aufgrund seiner Dünnflüssigkeit sehr praktisch da man es nur auf das Lager sprühen muss.
> 
> ...



Da bei mir die meisten "Kisten" 24/7 laufen habe ich auch so das eine oder andere Mal ein Lüfter-Problem.
Dabei hat sich folgendes Procedere (bei "lärmigen" Lüftern) bei mir sehr bewährt:
Zuerst "Pflege" mit WD40 // danach "Ölung" mir Ballistol


----------



## Gadteman (6. Februar 2020)

Ich verspüre jetzt imaginär plötzlich diesen feinen Nadelgehölzduft von Ballistol  Latschenkiefer tuts auch.
Ich nehme je nach Situation mal WD40 oder schlichtes Silikonspray... wichtig ist nur die "Röhrchendüse" für präzision.


----------



## bastian123f (6. Februar 2020)

Ich habe eigentlich immer ein wenig Maschinenöl daheim. Ist auch Ideal für die Getriebe der Modellbahnloks


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Februar 2020)

Ein Bekannter von mir zerlegt jeden Lüfter bevor er auch nur eine einzige Umdrehung gemacht und schmiert diese mit Kupferpaste aus dem Modellbau.

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Olstyle (6. Februar 2020)

Bei FDB Lüftern eine gaaanz dumme Idee.


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Februar 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Bei FDB Lüftern eine gaaanz dumme Idee.



Stimmt natürlich - gibt es die aber überhaupt noch in Stückzahlen??


----------



## c00LsPoT (6. Februar 2020)

Ein Faltsystem von mir ist 3x abgestürzt. Habe momentan keinen Zugriff mehr drauf, da auf Arbeit.


----------



## DOcean (6. Februar 2020)

hab gerade was interessantes festgestellt...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zu Anfang ist das ein 0x22 Projekt dann ein 0x21, das hellblaue ist die Auslastung der GPU

Wie man sieht erzeugt ein 0x21 konstante Last während das 0x22 immer wieder nach unten ausschlägt....


----------



## Olstyle (6. Februar 2020)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Stimmt natürlich - gibt es die aber überhaupt noch in Stückzahlen??


Die Flüssiglager bekommen immer wieder neue Namen, aber im Grunde sind sie bei halbwegs aktuellen Lüftern Standard.
Z.B.
https://noctua.at/de/sso2-bearing


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Februar 2020)

.. und wieder was dazugelernt - Danke an *Olstyle*


----------



## Smagjus (6. Februar 2020)

DOcean schrieb:


> zu Anfang ist das ein 0x22 Projekt dann ein 0x21, das hellblaue ist die Auslastung der GPU
> 
> Wie man sieht erzeugt ein 0x21 konstante Last während das 0x22 immer wieder nach unten ausschlägt....


Das ist bei mir ähnlich. Die 21er Projekte erzeugen bei meiner GTX 1070 nur eine Aulastung von ~95% während die anderen auf 98% hochgehen. Ob die Auslastung gleichmäßiger ist, habe ich aber noch nicht untersucht.


----------



## NBLamberg (7. Februar 2020)

Ich habe gerade meinen Root Server noch zum Falten bewegt, kann mir jemand sagen wie ich das einstelle, das der Server für Krebs faltet?
Debian 9.0 64 Bit



Spoiler



*********************** Log Started 2020-02-07T00:52:03Z ***********************00:52:03:************************* Folding@home Client *************************
00:52:03:    Website: Folding@home – Fighting disease with a world wide distributed super computer.
00:52:03:  Copyright: (c) 2009-2018 foldingathome.org
00:52:03:     Author: Joseph Coffland <joseph@cauldrondevelopment.com>
00:52:03:       Args: --child --lifeline 23283 /etc/fahclient/config.xml --run-as
00:52:03:             fahclient --pid-file=/var/run/fahclient.pid --daemon
00:52:03:     Config: /etc/fahclient/config.xml
00:52:03:******************************** Build ********************************
00:52:03:    Version: 7.5.1
00:52:03:       Date: May 11 2018
00:52:03:       Time: 19:59:04
00:52:03: Repository: Git
00:52:03:   Revision: 4705bf53c635f88b8fe85af7675557e15d491ff0
00:52:03:     Branch: master
00:52:03:   Compiler: GNU 6.3.0 20170516
00:52:03:    Options: -std=gnu++98 -O3 -funroll-loops
00:52:03:   Platform: linux2 4.14.0-3-amd64
00:52:03:       Bits: 64
00:52:03:       Mode: Release
00:52:03:******************************* System ********************************
00:52:03:        CPU: Quad-Core AMD Opteron(tm) Processor 1385
00:52:03:     CPU ID: AuthenticAMD Family 16 Model 4 Stepping 2
00:52:03:       CPUs: 4
00:52:03:     Memory: 3.83GiB
00:52:03:Free Memory: 430.46MiB
00:52:03:    Threads: POSIX_THREADS
00:52:03: OS Version: 4.9
00:52:03:Has Battery: false
00:52:03: On Battery: false
00:52:03: UTC Offset: 1
00:52:03:        PID: 23285
00:52:03:        CWD: /var/lib/fahclient
00:52:03:         OS: Linux 4.9.0-8-amd64 x86_64
00:52:03:    OS Arch: AMD64
00:52:03:       GPUs: 0
00:52:03:       CUDA: Not detected: Failed to open dynamic library 'libcuda.so':
00:52:03:             libcuda.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or
00:52:03:             directory
00:52:03:     OpenCL: Not detected: Failed to open dynamic library 'libOpenCL.so':
00:52:03:             libOpenCL.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or
00:52:03:             directory
00:52:03:***********************************************************************
00:52:03:<config>
00:52:03:  <!-- Client Control -->
00:52:03:  <fold-anon v='true'/>
00:52:03:
00:52:03:  <!-- Folding Slot Configuration -->
00:52:03:  <cause v='CANCER'/>
00:52:03:  <client-type v='bigadv'/>
00:52:03:  <gpu v='false'/>
00:52:03:  <max-packet-size v='big'/>
00:52:03:
00:52:03:  <!-- Slot Control -->
00:52:03:  <power v='full'/>
00:52:03:
00:52:03:  <!-- User Information -->
00:52:03:  <passkey v='********************************'/>
00:52:03:  <team v='70335'/>
00:52:03:  <user v='NBlamberg'/>
00:52:03:
00:52:03:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
00:52:03:  <slot id='0' type='CPU'/>
00:52:03:</config>
00:52:03:Switching to user fahclient
00:52:03:Trying to access database...
00:52:03:Successfully acquired database lock
00:52:03:Enabled folding slot 00: READY cpu:4
00:52:03:WU00:FS00:Starting
00:52:03:WU00:FS00:Running FahCore: /usr/bin/FAHCoreWrapper /var/lib/fahclient/cores/cores.foldingathome.org/v7/lin/64bit/Core_a7.fah/FahCore_a7 -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 705 -lifeline 23285 -checkpoint 15 -np 4
00:52:03:WU00:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 23294
00:52:03:WU00:FS00:Core PID:23298
00:52:03:WU00:FS00:FahCore 0xa7 started
00:52:03:WU00:FS00:0xa7:*********************** Log Started 2020-02-07T00:52:03Z ***********************
00:52:03:WU00:FS00:0xa7:************************** Gromacs Folding@home Core ***************************
00:52:03:WU00:FS00:0xa7:       Type: 0xa7
00:52:03:WU00:FS00:0xa7:       Core: Gromacs
00:52:03:WU00:FS00:0xa7:       Args: -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 705 -lifeline 23294 -checkpoint 15 -np
00:52:03:WU00:FS00:0xa7:             4
00:52:03:WU00:FS00:0xa7:************************************ CBang *************************************
00:52:03:WU00:FS00:0xa7:       Date: Nov 5 2019
00:52:03:WU00:FS00:0xa7:       Time: 05:57:01
00:52:03:WU00:FS00:0xa7:   Revision: 46c96f1aa8419571d83f3e63f9c99a0d602f6da9
00:52:03:WU00:FS00:0xa7:     Branch: master
00:52:03:WU00:FS00:0xa7:   Compiler: GNU 8.3.0
00:52:03:WU00:FS00:0xa7:    Options: -std=c++11 -O3 -funroll-loops -fno-pie -fPIC
00:52:03:WU00:FS00:0xa7:   Platform: linux2 4.19.0-5-amd64
00:52:03:WU00:FS00:0xa7:       Bits: 64
00:52:03:WU00:FS00:0xa7:       Mode: Release
00:52:03:WU00:FS00:0xa7:************************************ System ************************************
00:52:03:WU00:FS00:0xa7:        CPU: Quad-Core AMD Opteron(tm) Processor 1385
00:52:03:WU00:FS00:0xa7:     CPU ID: AuthenticAMD Family 16 Model 4 Stepping 2
00:52:03:WU00:FS00:0xa7:       CPUs: 4
00:52:03:WU00:FS00:0xa7:     Memory: 3.83GiB
00:52:03:WU00:FS00:0xa7:Free Memory: 428.51MiB
00:52:03:WU00:FS00:0xa7:    Threads: POSIX_THREADS
00:52:03:WU00:FS00:0xa7: OS Version: 4.9
00:52:03:WU00:FS00:0xa7:Has Battery: false
00:52:03:WU00:FS00:0xa7: On Battery: false
00:52:03:WU00:FS00:0xa7: UTC Offset: 1
00:52:03:WU00:FS00:0xa7:        PID: 23298
00:52:03:WU00:FS00:0xa7:        CWD: /var/lib/fahclient/work
00:52:03:WU00:FS00:0xa7:******************************** Build - libFAH ********************************
00:52:03:WU00:FS00:0xa7:    Version: 0.0.18
00:52:03:WU00:FS00:0xa7:     Author: Joseph Coffland <joseph@cauldrondevelopment.com>
00:52:03:WU00:FS00:0xa7:  Copyright: 2019 foldingathome.org
00:52:03:WU00:FS00:0xa7:   Homepage: Folding@home – Fighting disease with a world wide distributed super computer.
00:52:03:WU00:FS00:0xa7:       Date: Nov 5 2019
00:52:03:WU00:FS00:0xa7:       Time: 06:13:26
00:52:03:WU00:FS00:0xa7:   Revision: 490c9aa2957b725af319379424d5c5cb36efb656
00:52:03:WU00:FS00:0xa7:     Branch: master
00:52:03:WU00:FS00:0xa7:   Compiler: GNU 8.3.0
00:52:03:WU00:FS00:0xa7:    Options: -std=c++11 -O3 -funroll-loops -fno-pie
00:52:03:WU00:FS00:0xa7:   Platform: linux2 4.19.0-5-amd64
00:52:03:WU00:FS00:0xa7:       Bits: 64
00:52:03:WU00:FS00:0xa7:       Mode: Release
00:52:03:WU00:FS00:0xa7:************************************ Build *************************************
00:52:03:WU00:FS00:0xa7:       SIMD: sse2
00:52:03:WU00:FS00:0xa7:********************************************************************************
00:52:03:WU00:FS00:0xa7roject: 14402 (Run 0, Clone 4235, Gen 32)
00:52:03:WU00:FS00:0xa7:Unit: 0x0000002480fccb095dcb2aa4c774a905
00:52:03:WU00:FS00:0xa7igital signatures verified
00:52:03:WU00:FS00:0xa7:Calling: mdrun -s frame32.tpr -o frame32.trr -x frame32.xtc -cpi state.cpt -cpt 15 -nt 4
00:52:03:WU00:FS00:0xa7:Steps: first=4000000 total=125000
00:52:06:WU00:FS00:0xa7:Completed 31882 out of 125000 steps (25%)
00:54:36:WU00:FS00:0xa7:Completed 32500 out of 125000 steps (26%)


Es kann ja Jemand mal rainschauen ob alles so stimmt.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Februar 2020)

@NBLamberg:


> 00:52:03:  <!-- Folding Slot Configuration -->
> 00:52:03:  <cause v='CANCER'/>


Passt 

bigadv (eine Linie darunter) kannst du rausschmeissen da ohne Funktion.


----------



## Gadteman (7. Februar 2020)

Werde heute nicht ganz eine Mille schaffen, ausserdem werde ich nach der Faltwoche das doch wieder etwas zurücknehmen. Werd aber bis zum 10. noch versuchen fleißig was beizusteuern zur Aktion und den nächsten Rekord mit zu tragen.

Edit: vielleicht mit der noch laufenden WU doch ne Mille... kann halt nicht 24/7......


----------



## NBLamberg (7. Februar 2020)

Gadteman schrieb:


> Werde heute nicht ganz eine Mille schaffen, ausserdem werde ich nach der Faltwoche das doch wieder etwas zurücknehmen. Werd aber bis zum 10. noch versuchen fleißig was beizusteuern zur Aktion und den nächsten Rekord mit zu tragen.
> 
> Edit: vielleicht mit der noch laufenden WU doch ne Mille... kann halt nicht 24/7......


Ich kann das auch nicht anders, da mein Faltrechner neben meinem Bett steht und der Server steht bei Strato da geht es 24/7


----------



## ChrisMK72 (7. Februar 2020)

Hatte es jetzt schon mehrere Male, dass ein fertig berechnetes Ergebnis entweder nur sehr schleppend hochgeladen wurde, oder dann der Upload ganz stoppt und die Punkte während dessen weiter schrumpfen.
Richtig nervig ist es dann, wenn man ganz abbrechen muss, weil nix mehr passiert und die ganze Zeit umsonst gerechnet wurde.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Glück ging's in diesem Fall zuletzt nochmals weiter, bzw. neu:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habt ihr das auch manchmal ?

Schon blöd wenn tausende Punkte futsch sind, nur durch Upload Warten, oder das ganze Ergebnis weg.


----------



## NBLamberg (7. Februar 2020)

Ich hab ab und zu bei der GPU wahnsinnige Einbrüche die ich mir nicht erklären kann, die Temperatur liegt bei meiner 1070 gerade mal bei 70+-5 Grad, das geht immer für ein paar Sekunde und dann sind es wieder konstant 99%


----------



## -Shorty- (7. Februar 2020)

Naja die 70-75°C werden ja am Chip gemessen, gut möglich dass dir andere Komponenten auf der Karte überhitzen.

Hab keinerlei Einbrüche bei 42°C aber das ist jetzt auch keine Überraschung.

Schau mal ob du das auch bei dem 0x22 Project hast, so wie DOcean eine Seite zuvor letzter Beitrag.
Bzw. ob das mit dem 0x21 Project auch so ist.

Ich sehs grad, Smagjus hat das auf dieser Seite auch schon beschrieben.


----------



## NBLamberg (7. Februar 2020)

Ich habe ja schon gesucht ob Meldungen kommen wegen Überhitzung, es ist davon in den Logs Nichts zu sehen, also gehe ich davon mal aus das das auch nicht der Fall ist.


----------



## -Shorty- (7. Februar 2020)

Hm, wenn das rausfällt...

Wäre interessant welchen Nvidia Treiber ihr 1070 Nutzer mit Einbrüchen nutzt.


----------



## NBLamberg (7. Februar 2020)

07:01:52:WU02:FS00:0xa7:Calling: mdrun -s frame52.tpr -o frame52.trr -cpi state.cpt -cpt 15 -nt 15 bekomme ich hin und wieder mal angezeigt, das wars dann aber auch schon.
MSI Afterburner liest 450.12 aus.


----------



## -Shorty- (7. Februar 2020)

Bin noch beim 441.66 ,mal sehen ob sich die anderen 1070 Nutzer noch melden.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (7. Februar 2020)

Also mit der GPU, den Temps, oder dem berechnen, gibt's keinerlei Probleme bei mir. Höchstens dass der Upload nicht gut angenommen wird.
Hab 40 Mbit Upload. Daran sollte es nicht liegen 

Aber das ist zum Glück auch nicht immer so. 
Hatte ich die letzten Tage insgesamt nur ca. 4 mal.
2 mal total Abbruch.

Ich hoff einfach mal, dass es wieder läuft.


----------



## DOcean (7. Februar 2020)

<GTX 1070, 441.78 hier


----------



## JayTea (7. Februar 2020)

@NBLamberg: beim Core 0x22 hat man öfters mal Drops. Kann auch daran liegen, dass die CPU (nvidiatypisch) ne Sekunde zum “Vorkauen“ der WorkUnit brauch und die GPU in der Zeit “warten“ muss. Leider weiß ich nicht mehr, wie das technisch korrekt formuliert heißt.
Bzgl. der Fehlermeldung: bezieht sich ja auf eine Core 0xa7 WorkUnit, sprich den CPU-Slot. Hast du übertaktet? Bei welchem Projekt tritt das auf? Schau mal im Folding Forum bzw googel “_0xa7:Calling: mdrun“_

@Chris: beim Upload einfach warten und hoffen, dass es schnell vonstatten geht bzw. beim nächsten Anlauf ein schnellerer Server verwendet wird.


----------



## Jeretxxo (7. Februar 2020)

GTX1070 hier, aktuellster Treiber, hab keine Einbrüche, hab aber ne Vermutung.

Hast du mal geschaut ob du ins Powerlimit rennst? Ist mir aufgefallen, die gut "performenten" Work Units mit 0x22 rennen ohne UV gern ins Powerlimit, wenn das nicht im Vorfeld gelockert wurde und F@H reagiert sehr empfindlich auf dauernd springende Taktraten, der Takt springt in dem Fall auch sehr stark, sollte das am Powerlimit liegen.

Wobei ein paar Ausschläge nichts ungewöhnliches sind, woran genau das liegt kann ich nicht sagen, aber kommt immer wieder vor, aber auch nicht bei jeder WU.


----------



## Mr.Knister (7. Februar 2020)

@JayTea Danke für deine Nachricht, sehr löblich 

Der Grund für meine Abstinenz ist, dass ich vor kurzem auf Linux umgestiegen bin und noch nix eingerichtet habe.

Blöd, dass Stanford für FAHControl immer noch auf Python 2 setzt. Jetzt stehe ich hier und muss tricksen, um das unter Ubuntu 19.10 noch irgendwie zum Laufen zu bringen 

Naja, morgen früh installiere ich den Client. Dann ist es auch nicht so schlimm, wenn FAH auf der CPU loswütet.


----------



## DOcean (7. Februar 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hellblau = GPU Load (in %)
orange = PowerDraw (keine Ahnung inwas vermute Watt)

die 0x21 scheinen teilweise sogar mehr Power zu "erzeugen"


----------



## DOcean (7. Februar 2020)

Mr.Knister schrieb:


> Blöd, dass Stanford für FAHControl immer noch auf Python 2 setzt. Jetzt stehe ich hier und muss tricksen, um das unter Ubuntu 19.10 noch irgendwie zum Laufen zu bringen



FAHControl wird nicht unbedingt zum Falten benötigt, unter Linux sollte das auch ohne Control schon mal Laufen... sollte müßte


----------



## ChrisMK72 (7. Februar 2020)

JayTea schrieb:


> @Chris: beim Upload einfach warten und hoffen, dass es schnell vonstatten geht bzw. beim nächsten Anlauf ein schnellerer Server verwendet wird.



Tja, was Anderes bleibt mir wohl auch nicht übrig 

Vorhin wieder recht "zögerlicher" Upload, wo mal eben ca. 10k Punkte futsch waren durch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als der Upload endlich durch war, hatte die nächste WU bereits 27% fertig. 

Ja, aber was soll's ... es is, wie's is.  

"Kannsse machen nix, musse gucken zu."


----------



## brooker (7. Februar 2020)

Mr.Knister schrieb:


> @JayTea Danke für deine Nachricht, sehr löblich
> 
> Der Grund für meine Abstinenz ist, dass ich vor kurzem auf Linux umgestiegen bin und noch nix eingerichtet habe.
> 
> ...



Mit demUBUNTU-Images bist du binnen 30min am Start! Installation des fertigen Ubuntu-Image mit Nvidia-Treiber für Folding@home


----------



## Mr.Knister (7. Februar 2020)

Das Image habe ich schon gesehen, kommt für mich leider nicht infrage,  weil ich eine Radeon betreibe und mich auf meinem Spielerechner in 19.10  schon ganz nett eingerichtet habe. Den ganzen Rest mit Zeitsteuerung  etc. übernehme ich aber gerne, wenn's geht 



DOcean schrieb:


> FAHControl wird nicht unbedingt zum Falten benötigt, unter Linux sollte das auch ohne Control schon mal Laufen... sollte müßte



Ja, laufen tut's, das habe ich kürzlich schon festgestellt, zumindest auf der CPU  Naja, morgen _soll _es dann auch laufen, wenn die PV-Anlage auf dem Dach wieder Suppe bereitstellt - und ich nicht mehr neben dem PC schlafen muss. Fall's es nichts mit python2 wird, steuere ich eben über's Netzwerk, wird schon irgendwie gehen. Kommt Zeit, kommt Rat, kommt Attentat. Jetzt erstmal ausschlafen  In diesem Sinne - gute Nacht!


----------



## foldinghomealone (8. Februar 2020)

Für diejenigen, die an einem 6-GPU-Faltsystem interessiert sind:

Hab grad zufällig gesehen, was unser Freund gordonbb von LTT so treibt.
Er nutzt eine 4-fach M2 Adapterkarte um den X16 Slot in 4 mal X4 zu splitten. Dazu kommen noch die beiden M2-Slots vom Mainboard.
Die 6 GPUs verbindet er mit powered M2-->X16 Extensions

Das System versorgt er mit 2 PSUs wobei mit einem Thermaltake-Adapter sichergestellt ist, dass sie gleichzeitig ein- und ausschalten, damit sie sich nicht gegenseitig grillen.

Folding Forum • View topic - BiFrost - 6 GPUs on x570 with m.2 to PCIex4 Adapters


Seine Tests zeigen, dass Falten unter X4 unter Linux fast genau so schnell ist wie X8.


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Februar 2020)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Für diejenigen, die an einem 6-GPU-Faltsystem interessiert sind:
> 
> Hab grad zufällig gesehen, was unser Freund gordonbb von LTT so treibt.....



Definitiv ein spannender Ansatz


----------



## picar81_4711 (8. Februar 2020)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Für diejenigen, die an einem 6-GPU-Faltsystem interessiert sind:
> 
> Hab grad zufällig gesehen, was unser Freund gordonbb von LTT so treibt.
> Er nutzt eine 4-fach M2 Adapterkarte um den X16 Slot in 4 mal X4 zu splitten. Dazu kommen noch die beiden M2-Slots vom Mainboard.
> ...



Aber der Stromverbrauch ist sehr hoch für sein System. Ich komme mit 4 Rechner und jeweils 1 GPU auf max. 1000w und schaffe locker die PPD. Aber der Aufbau ist bestimmt interessant


----------



## ovicula (8. Februar 2020)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Das System versorgt er mit 2 PSUs wobei *mit einem Thermaltake-Adapter* sichergestellt ist, dass sie gleichzeitig ein- und ausschalten, damit sie sich nicht gegenseitig grillen.



Kann mir mal jemand sagen, was das genau für ein Adapter ist? Das Mining-Gestell habe ich ja hier stehen, ich frage mich allerdings die ganze Zeit wie man da bzw. an das Mainboard zwei Netzteile dran kriegt...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. Februar 2020)

Wie gesagt wurde, per Adapter, das eine Netzteil versorgt das board, das andere erhält nur das PowerOn Signal.


----------



## foldinghomealone (8. Februar 2020)

Er versorgt die GPUs die über den M2-Adapter laufen über die zweite PSU.
Nicht zwei PSUs an ein Mainboard


----------



## foldinghomealone (8. Februar 2020)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Aber der Stromverbrauch ist sehr hoch für sein System. Ich komme mit 4 Rechner und jeweils 1 GPU auf max. 1000w und schaffe locker die PPD. Aber der Aufbau ist bestimmt interessant



Naja, das liegt ja an den verwendeten GPUs. Eine 1070 x ist natürlich nicht so effizient wie eine 2080 ti zumindest in PPD/W gesprochen.
Vielleicht hat er sie auch nicht effizient eingestellt.

Edit: Mir gefällt die auf mehrere Systeme verteilte Lösung auch besser, schmiert ein System ab, geht nicht gleich alles flöten.
Wobei ich denke, dass 2 GPUs pro System kosteneffizienter wären


----------



## foldinghomealone (8. Februar 2020)

Habt ihr einen Tipp wie ich meine 1080 Ti vernünftig undervolten kann?
Die derzeitigen WUs bereiten mir ordentlich Schwierigkeiten. 
Als ich sie gekauft habe vor 2 Jahren oder so konnte ich noch ohne Schwierigkeiten im Afterburner +60MHz einstellen. Letztes Jahr so ca. +40MHz und wenn ich jetzt nur +20MHz einstelle beim Falten bleibt mir das System komplett hängen.
Also das Falten wird nicht durch einen Fehler abgebrochen und es geht weiter mit der nächsten WU, sondern das System bleibt komplett hängen, ein Neustart ist erforderlich und die WU wurde dann auch abgebrochen.
(Verwende den aktuellen Windows NV-Treiber)

Wie habt ihr eure 1080 Ti eingestellt?


----------



## brooker (8. Februar 2020)

... Afterburner, Strg + f, 800mV einstellen und gewünschtes OC - empfehle bei 60MHz zu starten, strg + L und speichern. Oc testen mit 3 TPF Zeiten, dann um 20MHz erhöhen. Wenn der erste Fehler kommt OC um 40MHz senken, fertig. Dann die Spannung mit dem ermittelten OC solange erhöhen bist ein Fehler auftritt. 20mV weniger Spannung einstellen - Sweetpoint gefunden. Jetzt nur noch die Temps halten.


----------



## -Shorty- (8. Februar 2020)

Ich hab mal eine andere Frage, sind die WU eigentlich für alle gleich groß oder variiert das mit der Hardware?

Ich hab bereits aus dem FAQ gelesen, dass man in der Config Einstellungen machen kann aber noch nicht ausprobiert. 

Aktuell brauch ich für ein 0x22 Project eine knappe Stunde und das passt mir ganz gut, darum wollte ich fragen wie groß die werden können. Bei mir lädt er meist 11,66MiB herunter aber ich würde gern erfahren ob das bei anderen variiert.


----------



## ProfBoom (8. Februar 2020)

Ja, das variiert: 
10:47:53:WU01:FS01ownloading 135.24MiB

Wie lange du brauchst, hängt von der GraKa ab. Mit 1 Stunde bist du schon sehr schnell.
Ich brauche mit meiner RX580 ungefähr zwischen 4 und 10 Stunden.
Wenn du uns sagst, um welches Projekt es sich handelt, können wir dir sicherlich sagen, ob es ein größeres oder kleineres ist.


----------



## -Shorty- (8. Februar 2020)

Hm, das Projekt ist # 11737. Finde da aber keine Details zu.


----------



## brooker (8. Februar 2020)

... kurze Info zur Folding Partnerschaft (FoPaSa): nach der Aktion stehen 2x 2070S und 3x 1070 zur Verfügung. Wer Interesse hat bitte PN.


----------



## ProfBoom (8. Februar 2020)

11737 ist ein recht flottes Projekt.
Bei mir ca. 2 Minuten/Frame. Es geht zwar noch schneller mit etwa 1:30min, aber auch deutlich langsamer mit 6 Minuten.
Die Daten habe ich aus meinem HFM Benchmarks Viewer.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (8. Februar 2020)

ProfBoom schrieb:


> *11737* ist ein recht flottes Projekt.
> Bei mir ca. 2 Minuten/Frame. Es geht zwar noch schneller mit etwa 1:30min, aber auch deutlich langsamer mit 6 Minuten.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hm ... Mit 1080Ti fluppt's eigentlich ganz gut.

PS: Ne 2080Ti sollte ziemlich gut gehen. 

Freue mich schon auf die 3080 Ende des Jahres und dann die nächsten Aktionen.


----------



## Ramonx56 (8. Februar 2020)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Habt ihr einen Tipp wie ich meine 1080 Ti vernünftig undervolten kann?
> Die derzeitigen WUs bereiten mir ordentlich Schwierigkeiten.
> Als ich sie gekauft habe vor 2 Jahren oder so konnte ich noch ohne Schwierigkeiten im Afterburner +60MHz einstellen. Letztes Jahr so ca. +40MHz und wenn ich jetzt nur +20MHz einstelle beim Falten bleibt mir das System komplett hängen.
> Also das Falten wird nicht durch einen Fehler abgebrochen und es geht weiter mit der nächsten WU, sondern das System bleibt komplett hängen, ein Neustart ist erforderlich und die WU wurde dann auch abgebrochen.
> ...



Hatte keine Zeit die maximale Taktrate auszuloten... also bin ich einfach folgendermaßen vorgegangen.
Ich weiß, dass die Karte mindestens +50 MHz Core und+150 Memory schafft.
Also habe ich das Powerlimit auf 117% gestellt und den Core Clock um 50 MHz erhöht. 
Die reine Spannungserhöhung hat mir durch den automatischen GPU Boost 3.0 nochmal 50 MHz mehr beschert.
Für die Faltwoche sind die Settings wohl okey. 
Falls ich in der Zukunft irgendwann mal wieder 24/7 falten sollte, werde ich die Settings "vernünftiger" einstellen.
It's not perfect, but it works 

PS: Bitte jetzt keine Panik wegen den 85°C Core Temp. 
Das passt schon für eine Woche


----------



## Mr.Knister (8. Februar 2020)

Neuigkeiten von Ubuntu 19.10: FAHClient läuft, FAHControl auch.

Für letzteren habe ich diese Anleitung verwendet, um die nötigen Abhängigkeiten als Fremdpakete reinzufrickeln. Das hat einmal dazu geführt, dass ich keine neuen Fenster öffnen konnte und beim anschließenden Neustart blieb der Bildschirm schwarz. Zum Glück konnte ich mich noch mit Strg+Alt+F2 in die Konsole einloggen und "sudo apt --fix-broken install" aufräumen lassen. Ist halt keine gute Idee, nicht unterstützte Pakete gewaltsam zu installieren 

Damit war FAHControl erstmal wieder weg, ließ sich aber neu installieren und funktionierte auch trotz fehlender Abhängigkeiten. Mir soll's egal sein, jetzt klappt auch der Fernzugriff vom Laptop aus, da kann der ganze Schrumms wieder runter.

Fazit: Nicht machen, das ist nur Ärger. Lieber auf einem anderen Rechner im Netzwerk FAHControl installieren und darüber fernsteuern.


Spoiler



Auf dem Falt-Rechner mit "sudo nano /etc/fahclient/config.xml" die Client-Konfiguration bearbeiten (ggf. sind diese Zeilen noch gar nicht vorhanden) und die hier rot markierte Adresse an die eigenen Begebenheiten anpassen.
Die Subnetzmaske 24 am Ende bedeutet, dass der Bereich 192.168.1.XXX erlaubt ist. Das entspricht 255.255.255.0 in anderer Schreibweise. Man kann auch einzelne Adressen eintragen, wenn der kontrollierende Computer eine feste Adresse hat, z.B. "192.168.1.50".
Die 127.0.0.1 steht für localhost. Hierüber greift FAHControl zu, wenn er auf dem selben Rechner läuft wie der Client - kann und sollte stehen bleiben.

Wenn gewünscht, entweder PASS durch ein eigenes Passwort ersetzen oder die Zeile komplett löschen. In letzterem Fall muss noch die Adresse von "allow" bei "command-allow-no-pass" eingetragen werden, damit ein Zugriff ohne Passwort erlaubt wird.

<!-- HTTP Server -->
  <allow v='127.0.0.1 192.168.1.0/24'/>
  <password>PASS</password>

<!-- Remote Command Server -->
  <command-allow-no-pass v='127.0.0.1 192.168.1.0/24'/>

Strg+O, dann Enter speichert die Datei, Strg+X beendet nano.

Nun muss der FAHClient neu gestartet werden, damit die Änderungen angewendet werden - am einfachsten per Neustart des Computers.

Nun die andere Seite:
Auf dem steuernden Rechner muss nicht zwingend der komplette FAHClient installiert sein, FAHControl reicht. Unten in der linken Spalte des Hauptfensters auf "Hinzufügen" klicken, Adresse und ggf. Passwort eintragen - fertig!



Jetzt muss ich nur noch OpenCL hinbekommen


----------



## ChrisMK72 (8. Februar 2020)

Ramonx56 schrieb:


> PS: Bitte jetzt keine Panik wegen den 85°C Core Temp.
> Das passt schon für eine Woche



Panik kriegt da keiner.
Aber wie wär's denn, die Lüfter dann einfach manuell etwas schneller drehen zu lassen ?

Ich kann das bei mir manuell so einstellen, wie ich die Temps haben will, bis unter 50 Grad C°, was dann aber eher dem "Tischföhn" entspricht, bei voller Auslastung.
Wenn ich will, kann ich die Karte auch recht leise unter Vollast halten, irgendwo bei 50-70 Grad C°.

Oder ist bei dem Kühler nicht mehr viel Spielraum ?
Würde aber nicht gerade für das Kühldesign sprechen. Ich dachte EVGA wäre sehr gut ? Wollte als nächstes nämlich evtl. eine EVGA 3080 haben, wegen der langen Garantie.


----------



## -Shorty- (8. Februar 2020)

Danke für eure Tipps, nun hab ich da deutlich größere Zahlen stehen.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (8. Februar 2020)

Ja nice ! Das sieht gut aus.

Hab eben spaßeshalber(wozu sind wir bei PCGH ?) mal 2, 3 verschiedene Tests gemacht.

Einmal eine 08/15 Einstellung(ohne große Optimierungen):



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Danach wollte ich mal checken, in wie weit sich weniger Takt + weniger Volt auf die Punkte auswirkt:



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Eigentlich sinken die Punkte nur leicht, um etwa 2000, wo ich durch Uploadverzögerungen durch zögerlichen Server oft ein Vielfaches an Punkten verliere.




Dann wollte ich spaßeshalber mal auf 50 Grad C° bei Vollauslastung und dauerhaft über 2 GHz, nach dem Motto Tischfön  :



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die Schwankungen der Punkte waren immer so im Bereich von 4000 Punkte mehr, oder weniger, was wie gesagt durch eine langsame Uploadannahme oft viel größere Verluste hinnehmen muss.

Den Tischfön hab ich wieder abgestellt. Allerdings fand ich das Experiment dahingehend interessant, dass ich mir für's Gaming wieder dauerhaft über 2 GHz gönne, bei dann aber angenehmerer Soundkulisse, eher Richtung "Silent".  Hat also dann sogar was genutzt, meine Testerei. 




PS: Für die Tests ... die Raumtemp is hier gerade 22,5 Grad C°. Sitze hier im T-Shirt und es ist ganz angenehm. 
Alles natürlich Luft only Kühlung. Wie immer bei mir.


edit:

Ging sogar noch auf 48 Grad C° runter. 



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unter Luft !


----------



## -Shorty- (8. Februar 2020)

Hehe, so eine ähnliche Testreihe hab ich auch grad durch, trotz gefixten 0,9V werden 85% TDP erreicht. (185W)

Dann lass ich die letzten 40 W auch noch frei und bin etwas schneller fertig, die TPF +/- 20 Sekunden machts in der Menge schon aus. Will heute noch bissl Forza spielen.  

Aber die "Großen" Units, sind schon gewaltig in der Punkteausbeute, 2h für 230.000 Punkte oder die "Kleinen" mit nur 88.000 Punkten für 1 Stunde.


----------



## kampfschaaaf (8. Februar 2020)

Alter Falter - so ein Mist: 7h keine WUs gefaltet beim AMD-System. UV kann man eben auch übertreiben...

Das hole ich so schnell nicht wieder auf...
- gut Falt!-
kampfschaaaf


----------



## Mr.Knister (8. Februar 2020)

Mr.Knister schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich nur noch OpenCL hinbekommen



Uff. AMDGPU-PRO weigert sich, auf nicht-LTS-Releases installiert zu werden. Ich habe also den OpenCL-Teil von ROCm installiert, die quelloffene Alternative. Schnell noch eine GPUs.txt reinkopiert (die fehlte aus irgendeinem Grund komplett), GPU-Slot erstellt uuuuund:



> 20:58:11:WU00:FS01: Downloading core from http://cores.foldingathome.org/v7/lin/64bit/Core_22.fah
> 20:58:11:WU00:FS01:Connecting to cores.foldingathome.org:80
> 20:58:11:WU00:FS01:FahCore 22: Downloading 3.58MiB
> 20:58:15:WU00:FS01:FahCore 22: Download complete
> ...





EDIT: Problem gelöst. Nächstes Problem: OpenCL ist doch nicht so richtig da. Tja. Ich glaube, ich habe morgen früh ein neues OS zu installieren  
Kommt davon, wenn man an nicht supporteten Sachen rumspielt. Ubuntu 18.04.3 LTS wird's richten. Ich hole mir schon noch die läppischen 300.000 ppd 
Stundenlang nichts zum Laufen gebracht, aber wenigstens auf dem Weg einiges gelernt.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (8. Februar 2020)

dit riecht nach aufstieg, oder? 
PC Games Hardware Overtakes and Conquests - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Februar 2020)

Jahtari schrieb:


> dit riecht nach aufstieg, oder?
> PC Games Hardware Overtakes and Conquests - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


Wohl kaum da unsere Faltaktion keine 1,9 Monate dauert 
PC Games Hardware - Team Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Gast1659561002 (8. Februar 2020)

ups, da ist mir doch tatsächlich ein digit abhanden gekommen. sei es drum - der tag wird kommen.


----------



## foldinghomealone (9. Februar 2020)

brooker schrieb:


> ... Afterburner, Strg + f, 800mV einstellen und gewünschtes OC - empfehle bei 60MHz zu starten, strg + L und speichern. Oc testen mit 3 TPF Zeiten, dann um 20MHz erhöhen. Wenn der erste Fehler kommt OC um 40MHz senken, fertig. Dann die Spannung mit dem ermittelten OC solange erhöhen bist ein Fehler auftritt. 20mV weniger Spannung einstellen - Sweetpoint gefunden. Jetzt nur noch die Temps halten.



Leider klappt das nicht, sobald ich den 'oberen' MHz-Regionen weniger Spannung einstelle, schmiert das System ab...


----------



## brooker (9. Februar 2020)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Leider klappt das nicht, sobald ich den 'oberen' MHz-Regionen weniger Spannung einstelle, schmiert das System ab...



... sprich, die GPU ist kein OC-Wunder. Welchen stabilen OC-Wert hast du denn bei 800mV ermittelt?


----------



## ChrisMK72 (9. Februar 2020)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Aber die "Großen" Units, sind schon gewaltig in der Punkteausbeute, 2h für 230.000 Punkte oder die "Kleinen" mit nur 88.000 Punkten für 1 Stunde.




Deine GPU scheint da eindeutig schneller unterwegs zu sein, als meine 1080Ti.
Schön zu sehen, dass es dahingehend auch bei Turing schon spürbare Fortschritte gibt.

Hab bei kleineren, um 82-84k Punkte und jetzt hab ich gerade Projekt 11714 bekommen, mit 130k Punkten für über 2 Stunden.
Da war die Ausbeute bei mir, bei den kleineren WUs mit 83k Points eigentlich besser, die manchmal so um 1 Stunde 10 Minuten fertig waren.

Ich finish mal nach der WU(bin gerade erst bei 37% und es braucht noch 1 Stunde  43 Minuten) und schaue, ob ich danach bei Neustart wieder die kleineren kriege. Die gingen bei mir besser ab.

Hab auch eben die 6 Millionen Grenze geknackt. Mein Ziel war es für diese, meine erste, Aktion, so bei ca. 7 Millionen Punkten gesamt zu landen, bzw. irgendwo von nix, auf die 3xx Plätze(unter 400) zu kommen, im Team.
Damit hätt' ich das Team unterstützt in meinen Möglichkeiten und natürlich das Projekt, was noch wichtiger ist.

Kleinvieh macht auch Mist. 

Bei den nächsten Aktionen würd's dann weiter gehen(werd' auf jeden Fall jetzt öfter dabei sein). 
Freue mich auch schon auf die 3080.
Damit wird's dann noch besser wuppen.

Das Gute ist, dass mein System während der ganzen Falt-Aktion nicht ein mal abgeschmiert ist, egal welche Einstellungen ich genutzt habe, oder auch während des Faltens Änderungen vorgenommen habe.
Scheint also insgesamt recht stabil zu laufen.
Aber hatte das ja auch ausgiebigst getestet, mit Prime, Cinebench15/20, Memtest(HCI) und SuperPI.

Schön das zu sehen (und alle Temps, inkl. VRMs im lockeren Bereich) ist es trotzdem. 
Hab jetzt die Nacht durch mal die Stromsparvariante laufen lassen, wo die GPU nur höchstens mal bis 180Watt hoch geht, meist unter 170.
Für die kleineren WUs gab's da fast keinen Unterschied an Punkten.

Jetzt Projekt 11714 scheint mir nicht so zu liegen, was die Punkteausbeute angeht.
Aktuell wird nur noch 1,1 Mio PPD angezeigt.

Evtl. änder ich auch die Prio wieder zurück auf allgemein und nicht hauptsächlich Cancer.
Mal schaun.


edit: Boah ... hab gleich 60% der WU und es dauert immer noch über ne Stunde, bis fertig. Projekt 11714 is nich meins. 
Und dann am Ende "nur" 130k Points(falls der Upload schnell, problemlos klappt  ). 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schussmann (9. Februar 2020)

@ChrisMK72

die Punkte sind doch völlig schnuppe. Die sollen doch nur das Belohnungszentrum von unserem Hirn stimulieren um daran teilzunehmen. Die Hauptaufgabe ist doch wohl jede WU fertigzustellen und um dann nach der Auswertung einen eventuellen Fortschritt / Durchbruch gegen die Krankheiten zu erzielen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Februar 2020)

Wir Falten jede WU

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## F4M (9. Februar 2020)

Moin,
macht ne Nvidia Tesla K80 Sinn zum falten, oder ist die zu lahm.
Hab im Moment ne VEGA56.
Ich habe die Frage schon wo anders gestellt, man hat mich nach hier geschickt!


----------



## brooker (9. Februar 2020)

... ich habe eine Tesla Karte noch nicht probiert. Erst erstes wäre zu prüfen ob sie unterstützt wird. Wenn dem so ist, bin ich auf die Ergebnisse gespannt.

Bin gerade unterwegs. Wer könnte die Unterstützung der Karte mal prüfen?


----------



## ChrisMK72 (9. Februar 2020)

Schussmann schrieb:


> Die Hauptaufgabe ist doch wohl jede WU fertigzustellen und um dann nach der Auswertung einen eventuellen Fortschritt / Durchbruch gegen die Krankheiten zu erzielen.



Ja, natürlich. Das sehe ich auch so.

Allerdings hab ich auch nix gegen ein paar "Punkte" für den kleinen Wettstreit der Teams. 
(So als nettes Nebenprodukt)

Die nächste WU is jetzt übrigens über 4 Stunden für 38k Punkte.  

edit:



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wir Falten jede WU




yep.


----------



## Olstyle (9. Februar 2020)

F4M schrieb:


> Moin,
> macht ne Nvidia Tesla K80 Sinn zum falten, oder ist die zu lahm.


Das ist ein doppelter Keppler. Da F@H keine Doubleprecision braucht würde ich nicht all zu extreme Performance erwarten. Vielleicht so in der Region einer GTX980.


----------



## -Shorty- (9. Februar 2020)

Habe auch nur ähnliche Aussagen im Netz gefunden. Fürs Falten eigentlich so hilfreich wie ein Lamborghini bei der Maisernte.


----------



## F4M (9. Februar 2020)

Die haben auch mal angefangen mit Schleppern, bis Sie schneller wurden.
Home - Lamborghini Trattori - Traktoren - Lamborghini Trattori

Danke


----------



## ProfBoom (9. Februar 2020)

Wer es ganz genau nehmen möchte:
Kein Double Precision stimmt übrigens mittlerweile nicht mehr, aber möglichst wenig.


----------



## foldinghomealone (9. Februar 2020)

brooker schrieb:


> ... sprich, die GPU ist kein OC-Wunder. Welchen stabilen OC-Wert hast du denn bei 800mV ermittelt?



Will jetzt nicht zu viel rumspielen während der Faltwoche.
Das Problem ist eher dass ich sie nicht undervolten kann. Sie läuft viel heißer und daher ca. 70-100MHz langsamer als noch vor einiger Zeit.
'Vorher' waren 2020 bis 2050MHz normal, jetzt krebs ich so bei 1950MHz rum mit fast 80°C.


----------



## foldinghomealone (9. Februar 2020)

F4M schrieb:


> macht ne Nvidia Tesla K80 Sinn zum falten, oder ist die zu lahm.



Zur K80 find ich nix, leider...


----------



## foldinghomealone (9. Februar 2020)

hab irgendwie seit einiger Zeit Uploadprobleme. Eine schöne x22 so lange im Upload gehangen bis sie nur noch 500.000PPD angezeigt hat...
Hatte zwei fertige WUs im Upload hängen (bei einer GPU). 
Rechner und Router neu gestartet und bei der nächsten WU das gleiche.

Hast ******* am Fuß, hast ******* am Fuß...


----------



## Mr.Knister (10. Februar 2020)

Sie faltet! Die Karte faltet! AMD, Linux und Folding@home sind vereinbar!

Geil!



(Sorry, das musste sein. Ich bin einfach happy gerade.)


Der hier hat den Durchbruch gebracht. "tchiers", wer auch immer du bist, du bist mein Held 

PS: Auf Wunsch teste ich noch etwas und mache dann einen Zusammenschrieb der notwendigen Schritte.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (10. Februar 2020)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> hab irgendwie seit einiger Zeit Uploadprobleme.



Hatte ich auch schon mehrmals. An 2 Tagen sind WUs dadurch verloren gegangen, bzw. die Punkte purzelten, während des langen Uploads.

Aber die gute Nachricht bei mir: von gestern auf heute lief's ganz gut, wie's ausschaut.
Scheint also hoffentlich nur ein temporäres Problem zu sein.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (10. Februar 2020)

Da hat der Orkan doch tatsächlich meine Statistik ruiniert, aber halb so wild, hätte schlimmer kommen können. Haus steht noch und das ist schon mal das Wichtigste für den Moment.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (10. Februar 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



unser alter simulationsserver ..... aktuell smb datengrab, web- und faltserver und alle jubeljahre nochmal ne runde matlab/comsol


----------



## NBLamberg (10. Februar 2020)

Das kommt davon, wenn man es wie ich in der Faltwoche mit dem Übertakten übertreibt:



Spoiler



08:21:02:WARNING:WU00:FS01:FahCore crashed with Windows unhandled exception code 0x40010004, searching for this code online may provide more information08:21:02:WARNING:WU00:FS01:FahCore returned: UNKNOWN_ENUM (1073807364 = 0x40010004)
08:21:02:WARNING:WU01:FS00:FahCore crashed with Windows unhandled exception code 0x40010004, searching for this code online may provide more information
08:21:02:WARNING:WU01:FS00:FahCore returned: UNKNOWN_ENUM (1073807364 = 0x40010004)
08:21:02:WU00:FS01:Starting
08:21:02:WU00:FS01:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:\Users\norbe\AppData\Roaming\FAHClient\cores/cores.foldingathome.org/v7/win/64bit/Core_22.fah/FahCore_22.exe -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 705 -lifeline 13212 -checkpoint 15 -gpu-vendor nvidia -opencl-platform 0 -opencl-device 0 -cuda-device 0 -gpu 0
08:21:02:WU00:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 3716
08:21:02:WU00:FS01:FahCore 0x22 started
08:21:03:WARNING:WU00:FS01:FahCore returned an unknown error code which probably indicates that it crashed
08:21:03:WARNING:WU00:FS01:FahCore returned: UNKNOWN_ENUM (-1073741205 = 0xc000026b)
08:21:03:WU01:FS00:Starting
08:21:03:WU01:FS00:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:\Users\norbe\AppData\Roaming\FAHClient\cores/cores.foldingathome.org/v7/win/64bit/avx/Core_a7.fah/FahCore_a7.exe -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 705 -lifeline 13212 -checkpoint 15 -np 15
08:21:03:WU01:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 5588
08:21:03:WU01:FS00:FahCore 0xa7 started
08:21:03:WARNING:WU01:FS00:FahCore returned an unknown error code which probably indicates that it crashed
08:21:03:WARNING:WU01:FS00:FahCore returned: UNKNOWN_ENUM (-1073741205 = 0xc000026b)



Bei 80% war leider Ende:



Spoiler



Max GPU Clock    Stock GPU Clock    Unterschied    %    Plus GPU Clock2134        1949        185        0,2    37
2134        1949        185        0,25    46,25
2134        1949        185        0,334    61,79
2134        1949        185        0,5    92,5
2134        1949        185        0,667    123,395
2134        1949        185        0,75    138,75
2134        1949        185        0,8    148

Max Memory Clock    Stock Memory Clock    Unterschied    %    Plus Memory Clock
2425            1901            524        0,2    104,8
2425            1901            524        0,25    131
2425            1901            524        0,334    175,016
2425            1901            524        0,5    262
2425            1901            524        0,667    349,508
2425            1901            524        0,75    393
2425            1901            524        0,8    419,2



75% sind den ganzen Tag Stabil durch gelaufen.


----------



## JayTea (10. Februar 2020)

Deshalb bereits vor den Aktionswochen schon immer etwas “warmfalten“ und das eigene Setup testen + optimieren.
Oder einfach das ganze Jahr über falten.


----------



## NBLamberg (10. Februar 2020)

Meine Erfahrung hat gezeigt, das meine Karte über 900000 PPD schafft, wenn Sie 24 Stunden falten darf.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (10. Februar 2020)

NBLamberg schrieb:


> wenn man es wie ich in der Faltwoche mit dem Übertakten übertreibt



Ich hab meine Karte sogar _runter_getaktet(es gehen auch über 2 GHz) und undervoltet. 
Die rennt glaub ich jetzt seit Sonntag schon ununterbrochen so(Endspurt für die Aktion).

Und lasse nur meine "Stromspar-GPU" laufen. CPU darf entspannt bleiben. Letztere faltet nix. Das macht nur die 1080Ti.
Hauptsache stabil.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lieber pro WU n paar weniger Punkte(macht vielleicht 1-2k Punkte aus), aber dafür auf lange Strecke stabil und nicht am Limit.


----------



## NBLamberg (10. Februar 2020)

Gib mir mal nen Tipp, wo ich in welchen Schritten beim Power Limit oder Volt runter gehen soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (10. Februar 2020)

Naja, bis morgen Früh lohnt da nicht mehr viel das Optimieren. Muss auch jetzt gerade in's Bettchen.

Tendenziell grob Power Limit reicht eigentlich +120.
Takt würde ich für's Falten gar nicht hoch gehen und Volt auch nicht, denn die Karte bringt so viel, wie sie bringt. Das sind alles so Miniunterschiede, pro WU.
Mir wäre die Stabilität wichtiger und das WUs arbeiten auf lange Sicht, also lieber etwas entspannter, dafür aber dauerhaft, wie ein Dauerläufer gegenüber Sprint.

Bin hier aber kein Fachmann, was das Falten angeht. Bin ja das erste Mal dabei. Vielleicht wissen da andere besser bescheid.

Ich finde die Hauptsache ist, dass man sich überhaupt beteiligt. Auch die kleineren Beiträge bringen was.
Hab mich z.B. gefreut, einige Neue im Bereich bis 1 Mio Puntke zu sehen. Die Menge macht's auch und dass viele mitmachen.

Da hab ich auch meinen Beitrag gesehen, vielleicht noch etwas Werbung zu machen, für die Aktion, dass ich vielleicht noch den ein, oder anderen motivieren kann, mit zu starten(natürlich auch paar Punkte/WUs selber bringen).

Was das Übertakten angeht ... ich kann z.B. auch aus meiner 1080Ti eben keine 2080Ti machen.
Da liegen nun mal deutliche Abstände zwischen. Und das bleibt so, egal was ich mache.

Dann lieber etwas entspannter und auf Dauerlauf aus.  Alles zählt.
Würd's mal mit Standardspannung und Standardtakt probieren und wenn du Zeit hast, vielleicht mal etwas mit der Voltage/Frequency Kurve(Strg F Afterburner) experimentieren.
Manchmal isses auch schön zu sehen, wie es mit etwas weniger Volt läuft.

Aber das war nur mal so ne Idee. Muss man nicht sonderlich beachten. 
Bestimmt gibt es pro 10 Leute, mindestens 8 verschiedene Ideen. 


So ... gute N8 und gut Falt @ all auf was immer für ein System.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (11. Februar 2020)

Moin, mein Beitrag für diese Aktion: *2.041.073* Punkte. 



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





HansMartin1975 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Casey-KC (11. Februar 2020)

Sodele... die Aktion hat sich ja wirklich gelohnt Punktemäßig  und ich habe festgestellt, das ich meine Grafikkarte dann jetzt zurückschicke x'd iwie ist das meiner Vega64 dann doch nicht so gut bekommen 24/7 zu laufen x'D 

Naja aber immerhin, jetzt weiß ich das meine Temps vom 3900X unter Kontrolle bleiben x'D

Aber auf meine Notebook wird das F@H weiterlaufen nur auf meinem Hauptrechner wird es mir zu teuer...

Apropos, weil ich die Frage jetzt zu oft gelesen habe und da auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben möchte... zwecks lohnt sich das ganze denn überhaupt? (Achtung das ist alles meine persönliche Meinung zu dem Thema und darf gerne als Anhaltspunkt jedoch nicht als allgemeine Wahrheit oder  Fakten gesehen werden)

Ja es lohnt sich, aber man sollte folgendes Beachten dabei:

=> Warum gibt es noch keine Medikamente oder Therapien für die untersuchten Krankheiten?
 -> Folding @ home läuft seit ca 2000/2001 (laut Wikipedia), dann nehme man mal bis die ersten sinnvollen Ergebnisse da waren die Zeitspanne von 10 Jahren an (jetzt sind wir bei 2010/2011)
=> nun wie lange dauert es Medikamente / Therpaien zu entwickeln und diese der breiten Masse zugänglich zu machen? 
 -> Wer sich ein wenig mit dem Thema auseinandergesetzt hat kann nachlesen, das sich hier die Geister scheiden... manche sprechen von 15 Jahren (Entwicklung, Tests, Korrekturen, Massentests, Zulassung usw.) andere von bis zu 50 Jahren... nehmen wir auf Grund der Komplexität des Themas 
      mal 25-30 Jahre an, dann landen wir schwuppdiwupp  im Jahre 2035 bzw. 2040 bevor ein Medikament/Therapie auf Grund dieser Forschung auf dem Markt für die breite Masse erscheint.

Conclusion:

- Es ist momentan nicht abschätzbar ob es sich lohnt oder nicht, was jedoch aber als positiv gewertet werden muss ist folgendes:
 -> Es werden genug Doktorarbeiten und ähnliches auf Grund dieser Forschung geschrieben
 -> das ganze ist über Whitepapers und anderes öffentlich einsehbar
 -> Und hier muss niemand eine Summe X in die Hand nehmen wo Betrag Y wieder für Verwaltungsaufgaben abgezogen wird (für mich der positivste Aspekt)

So auf dieser Meinung (die ich mir selber gebildet habe) kann jetzt jeder drauf rumhacken der möchte oder (was mir lieber wäre) diese Verbessern wenn jemand fundierteres Wissen über die ganze Geschichte hat.


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Februar 2020)

Casey-KC schrieb:


> ….
> 
> Conclusion:
> 
> ...



… oder alternativ ein "gefällt mir" platzieren


----------



## ChrisMK72 (11. Februar 2020)

So ... 
Ich "finishe" jetzt noch die aktuelle WU und beende dann meinen Einsatz für meine erste Aktionswoche.

So sieht das dann in Stats aus:



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nicht ganz 10 Mio Points und vor allen schöne WUs für den guten Zweck. 
Freu mich dabei gewesen zu sein und die Sache etwas zu unterstützen.

Bin wohl demnächst dann öfter bei solchen Aktionen dabei.




So ... gönne meiner GPU dann mal ne kleine Abkühlung.


----------



## foldinghomealone (11. Februar 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Hatte ich auch schon mehrmals. An 2 Tagen sind WUs dadurch verloren gegangen, bzw. die Punkte purzelten, während des langen Uploads.
> 
> Aber die gute Nachricht bei mir: von gestern auf heute lief's ganz gut, wie's ausschaut.
> Scheint also hoffentlich nur ein temporäres Problem zu sein.



Falls noch jemand Uploadprobleme hat:
Ich habe einen Post im FF gemacht, aber so recht will mir keiner glauben, dass es da ein Problem gibt. 
Vielleicht könntet ihr da auch eure Probleme schildern, so dass sich jemand dem Problem annimmt (falls es nicht nur mich betrifft)
Folding Forum • View topic - Upload stuck at 100% | 140.163.4.241


----------



## ChrisMK72 (11. Februar 2020)

Naja, insgesamt war's dann bei mir nicht mal ca. 5% der WUs und ungefähr seit Sonntag dann gar nicht mehr.
Von daher hake ich das mal als "Einzelfälle" ab. Vor allem vor dem Hintergrund, dass der Endspurt in der Aktion bei mir sehr gut durchlief.


----------



## foldinghomealone (11. Februar 2020)

ok, bei mir ist das jetzt bestimmt 6 Mal in den letzten drei Tagen passiert


----------



## mattinator (11. Februar 2020)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Falls noch jemand Uploadprobleme hat:
> Ich habe einen Post im FF gemacht, aber so recht will mir keiner glauben, dass es da ein Problem gibt.
> Vielleicht könntet ihr da auch eure Probleme schildern, so dass sich jemand dem Problem annimmt (falls es nicht nur mich betrifft)
> Folding Forum • View topic - Upload stuck at 100% | 140.163.4.241



Wir hatten hier im Forum bereits vorher festgestellt, dass die Probleme oft am Standort des "Falters" lagen und nicht an den Servern von Stanford.


----------



## bastian123f (12. Februar 2020)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Falls noch jemand Uploadprobleme hat:
> Ich habe einen Post im FF gemacht, aber so recht will mir keiner glauben, dass es da ein Problem gibt.
> Vielleicht könntet ihr da auch eure Probleme schildern, so dass sich jemand dem Problem annimmt (falls es nicht nur mich betrifft)
> Folding Forum • View topic - Upload stuck at 100% | 140.163.4.241



Du bist nicht allein. Erst dachte ich, dass es an der Verbindung intern liegt (WLAN / DLAN).
https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...folding-home-thread-ii-4349.html#post10197815

Der PC stand aber jetzt seit ein paar Tagen im Keller mit einer Gigabit-Verbindung direkt am Router. (3m CAT7 Kabel)
Der Router hat dauerhaft ca 106Mbit/s down und 53Mbits/s . Also keine Probleme.

EDIT: Ich versuche meinen Log heute abend mal zu speichern. Dann kann ich dir den zukommen lassen.


----------



## foldinghomealone (13. Februar 2020)

Hey Bumblebee, ist in der Schweiz der Strom ausgefallen?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Februar 2020)

Würde sagen bei ihm gibt es wieder Netzwerkproblem da es bei mir problemlos läuft.


----------



## Bumblebee (14. Februar 2020)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Hey Bumblebee, ist in der Schweiz der Strom ausgefallen?



Das war ein Gruss von Sabine - nach ein paar "Streicheleinheiten" ist wieder alles gut


----------



## sentinel1 (16. Februar 2020)

Vielen Dank an MS, dass bei Einstellung der Prämien ein Greenscreen erschien und meine beinahe fertige 38'er WU futscht war


----------



## NBLamberg (16. Februar 2020)

Das ist ärgerlich


----------



## rhalin (16. Februar 2020)

Kommt es vor das WU's nicht angerechnet werden?
Habe gestern abend eine gemacht und laut Log ist auch alles in Ordnung.
Sie erscheint allerdings nicht in meiner Statistik.

Raeuber - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats




Spoiler



*********************** Log Started 2020-02-15T16:32:48Z ***********************
16:32:48:************************* Folding@home Client *************************
16:32:48:        Website: Folding@home – Fighting disease with a world wide distributed super computer.
16:32:48:      Copyright: (c) 2009-2018 foldingathome.org
16:32:48:         Author: Joseph Coffland <joseph@cauldrondevelopment.com>
16:32:48:           Args: 
16:32:48:         Config: C:\Users\gsfor\AppData\Roaming\FAHClient\config.xml
16:32:48:******************************** Build ********************************
16:32:48:        Version: 7.5.1
16:32:48:           Date: May 11 2018
16:32:48:           Time: 13:06:32
16:32:48:     Repository: Git
16:32:48:       Revision: 4705bf53c635f88b8fe85af7675557e15d491ff0
16:32:48:         Branch: master
16:32:48:       Compiler: Visual C++ 2008
16:32:48:        Options: /TP /nologo /EHa /wd4297 /wd4103 /Ox /MT
16:32:48:       Platform: win32 10
16:32:48:           Bits: 32
16:32:48:           Mode: Release
16:32:48:******************************* System ********************************
16:32:48:            CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-4570 CPU @ 3.20GHz
16:32:48:         CPU ID: GenuineIntel Family 6 Model 60 Stepping 3
16:32:48:           CPUs: 4
16:32:48:         Memory: 15.93GiB
16:32:48:    Free Memory: 13.12GiB
16:32:48:        Threads: WINDOWS_THREADS
16:32:48:     OS Version: 6.2
16:32:48:    Has Battery: false
16:32:48:     On Battery: false
16:32:48:     UTC Offset: 1
16:32:48:            PID: 11780
16:32:48:            CWD: C:\Users\gsfor\AppData\Roaming\FAHClient
16:32:48:             OS: Windows 10 Home
16:32:48:        OS Arch: AMD64
16:32:48:           GPUs: 1
16:32:48:          GPU 0: Bus:3 Slot:0 Func:0 AMD:5 Vega 10 XL/XT [Radeon RX Vega 56/64]
16:32:48:           CUDA: Not detected: Failed to open dynamic library 'nvcuda.dll': Das
16:32:48:                 angegebene Modul wurde nicht gefunden.
16:32:48:
16:32:48:OpenCL Device 0: Platform:0 Device:0 Bus:3 Slot:0 Compute:1.2 Driver:3004.8
16:32:48:  Win32 Service: false
16:32:48:***********************************************************************
16:32:49:<config>
16:32:49:  <!-- Folding Slot Configuration -->
16:32:49:  <cause v='CANCER'/>
16:32:49:
16:32:49:  <!-- Network -->
16:32:49:  <proxy v=':8080'/>
16:32:49:
16:32:49:  <!-- Slot Control -->
16:32:49:  <power v='full'/>
16:32:49:
16:32:49:  <!-- User Information -->
16:32:49:  <passkey v='********************************'/>
16:32:49:  <team v='70335'/>
16:32:49:  <user v='Raeuber'/>
16:32:49:
16:32:49:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
16:32:49:  <slot id='0' type='CPU'>
16:32:49:    <pause-on-start v='true'/>
16:32:49:  </slot>
16:32:49:  <slot id='1' type='GPU'>
16:32:49:    <pause-on-start v='true'/>
16:32:49:  </slot>
16:32:49:</config>
16:32:49:Trying to access database...
16:32:49:Successfully acquired database lock
16:32:49:Enabled folding slot 00: PAUSED cpu:3 (by user)
16:32:49:Enabled folding slot 01: PAUSED gpu:0:Vega 10 XL/XT [Radeon RX Vega 56/64] (by user)
16:34:21:FS01:Unpaused
16:34:21:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 65.254.110.245:8080
16:34:22:WU00:FS01:Assigned to work server 140.163.4.241
16:34:22:WU00:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: READY gpu:0:Vega 10 XL/XT [Radeon RX Vega 56/64] from 140.163.4.241
16:34:22:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 140.163.4.241:8080
16:34:24:WU00:FS01ownloading 11.66MiB
16:34:30:WU00:FS01ownload 47.70%
16:34:34:WU00:FS01ownload complete
16:34:34:WU00:FS01:Received Unit: id:00 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:11737 run:0 clone:691 gen:235 core:0x22 unit:0x000001148ca304f15df3d377d5af5d06
16:34:34:WU00:FS01:Starting
16:34:34:WU00:FS01:Running FahCore: "D:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:\Users\gsfor\AppData\Roaming\FAHClient\cores/cores.foldingathome.org/v7/win/64bit/Core_22.fah/FahCore_22.exe -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 705 -lifeline 11780 -checkpoint 15 -gpu-vendor amd -opencl-platform 0 -opencl-device 0 -gpu 0
16:34:34:WU00:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 9244
16:34:34:WU00:FS01:Core PID:1940
16:34:34:WU00:FS01:FahCore 0x22 started
16:34:35:WU00:FS01:0x22:*********************** Log Started 2020-02-15T16:34:35Z ***********************
16:34:35:WU00:FS01:0x22:*************************** Core22 Folding@home Core ***************************
16:34:35:WU00:FS01:0x22:       Type: 0x22
16:34:35:WU00:FS01:0x22:       Core: Core22
16:34:35:WU00:FS01:0x22:    Website: Folding@home – Fighting disease with a world wide distributed super computer.
16:34:35:WU00:FS01:0x22:  Copyright: (c) 2009-2018 foldingathome.org
16:34:35:WU00:FS01:0x22:     Author: John Chodera <john.chodera@choderalab.org> and Rafal Wiewiora
16:34:35:WU00:FS01:0x22:             <rafal.wiewiora@choderalab.org>
16:34:35:WU00:FS01:0x22:       Args: -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 705 -lifeline 9244 -checkpoint 15
16:34:35:WU00:FS01:0x22:             -gpu-vendor amd -opencl-platform 0 -opencl-device 0 -gpu 0
16:34:35:WU00:FS01:0x22:     Config: <none>
16:34:35:WU00:FS01:0x22:************************************ Build *************************************
16:34:35:WU00:FS01:0x22:    Version: 0.0.2
16:34:35:WU00:FS01:0x22:       Date: Dec 6 2019
16:34:35:WU00:FS01:0x22:       Time: 21:30:31
16:34:35:WU00:FS01:0x22: Repository: Git
16:34:35:WU00:FS01:0x22:   Revision: abeb39247cc72df5af0f63723edafadb23d5dfbe
16:34:35:WU00:FS01:0x22:     Branch: HEAD
16:34:35:WU00:FS01:0x22:   Compiler: Visual C++ 2008
16:34:35:WU00:FS01:0x22:    Options: /TP /nologo /EHa /wd4297 /wd4103 /Ox /MT
16:34:35:WU00:FS01:0x22:   Platform: win32 10
16:34:35:WU00:FS01:0x22:       Bits: 64
16:34:35:WU00:FS01:0x22:       Mode: Release
16:34:35:WU00:FS01:0x22:************************************ System ************************************
16:34:35:WU00:FS01:0x22:        CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-4570 CPU @ 3.20GHz
16:34:35:WU00:FS01:0x22:     CPU ID: GenuineIntel Family 6 Model 60 Stepping 3
16:34:35:WU00:FS01:0x22:       CPUs: 4
16:34:35:WU00:FS01:0x22:     Memory: 15.93GiB
16:34:35:WU00:FS01:0x22:Free Memory: 12.70GiB
16:34:35:WU00:FS01:0x22:    Threads: WINDOWS_THREADS
16:34:35:WU00:FS01:0x22: OS Version: 6.2
16:34:35:WU00:FS01:0x22:Has Battery: false
16:34:35:WU00:FS01:0x22: On Battery: false
16:34:35:WU00:FS01:0x22: UTC Offset: 1
16:34:35:WU00:FS01:0x22:        PID: 1940
16:34:35:WU00:FS01:0x22:        CWD: C:\Users\gsfor\AppData\Roaming\FAHClient\work
16:34:35:WU00:FS01:0x22:         OS: Windows 10 Home
16:34:35:WU00:FS01:0x22:    OS Arch: AMD64
16:34:35:WU00:FS01:0x22:********************************************************************************
16:34:35:WU00:FS01:0x22roject: 11737 (Run 0, Clone 691, Gen 235)
16:34:35:WU00:FS01:0x22:Unit: 0x000001148ca304f15df3d377d5af5d06
16:34:35:WU00:FS01:0x22:Reading tar file core.xml
16:34:35:WU00:FS01:0x22:Reading tar file integrator.xml
16:34:35:WU00:FS01:0x22:Reading tar file state.xml
16:34:35:WU00:FS01:0x22:Reading tar file system.xml
16:34:35:WU00:FS01:0x22igital signatures verified
16:34:35:WU00:FS01:0x22:Folding@home GPU Core22 Folding@home Core
16:34:35:WU00:FS01:0x22:Version 0.0.2
16:34:41:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 0 out of 5000000 steps (0%)
16:34:41:WU00:FS01:0x22:Temperature control disabled. Requirements: single Nvidia GPU, tmax must be < 110 and twait >= 900
16:35:56:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 50000 out of 5000000 steps (1%)
16:37:11:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 100000 out of 5000000 steps (2%)
16:38:26:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 150000 out of 5000000 steps (3%)
16:39:41:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 200000 out of 5000000 steps (4%)
16:40:55:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 250000 out of 5000000 steps (5%)
16:42:10:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 300000 out of 5000000 steps (6%)
16:43:26:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 350000 out of 5000000 steps (7%)
16:44:41:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 400000 out of 5000000 steps (8%)
16:45:56:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 450000 out of 5000000 steps (9%)
16:47:11:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 500000 out of 5000000 steps (10%)
16:48:27:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 550000 out of 5000000 steps (11%)
16:49:42:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 600000 out of 5000000 steps (12%)
16:50:57:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 650000 out of 5000000 steps (13%)
16:52:13:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 700000 out of 5000000 steps (14%)
16:53:28:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 750000 out of 5000000 steps (15%)
16:54:43:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 800000 out of 5000000 steps (16%)
16:55:58:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 850000 out of 5000000 steps (17%)
16:57:12:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 900000 out of 5000000 steps (18%)
16:58:27:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 950000 out of 5000000 steps (19%)
16:59:42:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 1000000 out of 5000000 steps (20%)
17:00:57:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 1050000 out of 5000000 steps (21%)
17:02:12:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 1100000 out of 5000000 steps (22%)
17:03:28:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 1150000 out of 5000000 steps (23%)
17:04:47:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 1200000 out of 5000000 steps (24%)
17:06:07:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 1250000 out of 5000000 steps (25%)
17:07:23:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 1300000 out of 5000000 steps (26%)
17:08:44:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 1350000 out of 5000000 steps (27%)
17:10:03:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 1400000 out of 5000000 steps (28%)
17:11:20:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 1450000 out of 5000000 steps (29%)
17:12:36:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 1500000 out of 5000000 steps (30%)
17:13:53:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 1550000 out of 5000000 steps (31%)
17:15:09:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 1600000 out of 5000000 steps (32%)
17:16:25:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 1650000 out of 5000000 steps (33%)
17:17:43:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 1700000 out of 5000000 steps (34%)
17:19:01:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 1750000 out of 5000000 steps (35%)
17:20:22:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 1800000 out of 5000000 steps (36%)
17:21:43:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 1850000 out of 5000000 steps (37%)
17:23:02:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 1900000 out of 5000000 steps (38%)
17:24:27:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 1950000 out of 5000000 steps (39%)
17:25:53:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 2000000 out of 5000000 steps (40%)
17:27:26:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 2050000 out of 5000000 steps (41%)
17:28:54:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 2100000 out of 5000000 steps (42%)
17:30:26:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 2150000 out of 5000000 steps (43%)
17:31:46:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 2200000 out of 5000000 steps (44%)
17:33:08:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 2250000 out of 5000000 steps (45%)
17:34:25:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 2300000 out of 5000000 steps (46%)
17:35:42:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 2350000 out of 5000000 steps (47%)
17:36:57:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 2400000 out of 5000000 steps (48%)
17:38:12:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 2450000 out of 5000000 steps (49%)
17:39:26:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 2500000 out of 5000000 steps (50%)
17:40:42:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 2550000 out of 5000000 steps (51%)
17:41:57:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 2600000 out of 5000000 steps (52%)
17:43:11:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 2650000 out of 5000000 steps (53%)
17:44:26:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 2700000 out of 5000000 steps (54%)
17:45:41:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 2750000 out of 5000000 steps (55%)
17:46:55:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 2800000 out of 5000000 steps (56%)
17:48:10:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 2850000 out of 5000000 steps (57%)
17:49:25:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 2900000 out of 5000000 steps (58%)
17:50:40:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 2950000 out of 5000000 steps (59%)
17:51:54:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 3000000 out of 5000000 steps (60%)
17:53:10:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 3050000 out of 5000000 steps (61%)
17:54:25:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 3100000 out of 5000000 steps (62%)
17:55:39:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 3150000 out of 5000000 steps (63%)
17:56:54:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 3200000 out of 5000000 steps (64%)
17:58:09:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 3250000 out of 5000000 steps (65%)
17:59:23:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 3300000 out of 5000000 steps (66%)
18:00:38:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 3350000 out of 5000000 steps (67%)
18:01:53:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 3400000 out of 5000000 steps (68%)
18:03:08:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 3450000 out of 5000000 steps (69%)
18:04:22:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 3500000 out of 5000000 steps (70%)
18:05:38:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 3550000 out of 5000000 steps (71%)
18:06:53:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 3600000 out of 5000000 steps (72%)
18:08:08:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 3650000 out of 5000000 steps (73%)
18:09:22:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 3700000 out of 5000000 steps (74%)
18:10:37:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 3750000 out of 5000000 steps (75%)
18:11:51:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 3800000 out of 5000000 steps (76%)
18:13:06:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 3850000 out of 5000000 steps (77%)
18:14:21:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 3900000 out of 5000000 steps (78%)
18:15:35:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 3950000 out of 5000000 steps (79%)
18:16:52:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 4000000 out of 5000000 steps (80%)
18:17:22:FS01:Finishing
18:18:07:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 4050000 out of 5000000 steps (81%)
18:19:22:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 4100000 out of 5000000 steps (82%)
18:20:36:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 4150000 out of 5000000 steps (83%)
18:21:51:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 4200000 out of 5000000 steps (84%)
18:23:05:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 4250000 out of 5000000 steps (85%)
18:24:20:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 4300000 out of 5000000 steps (86%)
18:25:35:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 4350000 out of 5000000 steps (87%)
18:26:49:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 4400000 out of 5000000 steps (88%)
18:28:04:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 4450000 out of 5000000 steps (89%)
18:29:19:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 4500000 out of 5000000 steps (90%)
18:30:34:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 4550000 out of 5000000 steps (91%)
18:31:49:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 4600000 out of 5000000 steps (92%)
18:33:14:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 4650000 out of 5000000 steps (93%)
18:34:29:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 4700000 out of 5000000 steps (94%)
18:35:44:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 4750000 out of 5000000 steps (95%)
18:36:58:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 4800000 out of 5000000 steps (96%)
18:38:13:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 4850000 out of 5000000 steps (97%)
18:39:28:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 4900000 out of 5000000 steps (98%)
18:40:43:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 4950000 out of 5000000 steps (99%)
18:41:57:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 5000000 out of 5000000 steps (100%)
18:41:58:WU00:FS01:0x22:Saving result file ..\logfile_01.txt
18:41:58:WU00:FS01:0x22:Saving result file checkpointState.xml
18:41:58:WU00:FS01:0x22:Saving result file checkpt.crc
18:41:58:WU00:FS01:0x22:Saving result file positions.xtc
18:41:58:WU00:FS01:0x22:Saving result file science.log
18:41:58:WU00:FS01:0x22:Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
18:41:59:WU00:FS01:FahCore returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
18:41:59:WU00:FS01:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:11737 run:0 clone:691 gen:235 core:0x22 unit:0x000001148ca304f15df3d377d5af5d06
18:41:59:WU00:FS01:Uploading 6.51MiB to 140.163.4.241
18:41:59:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 140.163.4.241:8080
18:42:05:WU00:FS01:Upload 15.37%
18:42:11:WU00:FS01:Upload 35.53%
18:42:17:WU00:FS01:Upload 56.66%
18:42:23:WU00:FS01:Upload 77.79%
18:42:29:WU00:FS01:Upload 99.88%
18:42:29:WU00:FS01:Upload complete
18:42:30:WU00:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
18:42:30:WU00:FS01:Final credit estimate, 62335.00 points
18:42:30:WU00:FS01:Cleaning up


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Februar 2020)

@rhalin:
Alles in Ordnung, die Punkteserver hatten nur mal wieder Schluckauf > in der Statistik ist ein 6h Loch drin und die Punkte sind nachgereicht worden.

PC Games Hardware - Team Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Gadteman (19. Februar 2020)

Nur mal eine Frage in die Runde: Wenn es einen dedizierten Falt-PC einzurichten gäbe (theoretisch), wäre es  effektiver die iGPU eines Prozessors für die normale OS Oberfläche/Betrieb (Win/Linux) zu nutzen und  die GPU ohne "vorbelastung" komplett fürs falten zu nehmen? Oder ist das  unterm Strich quasi egal? Glaub auch wo gelesen zu haben, das es schon positive Unterschiede gibt, unter Linux zu falten gegenüber Windows.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Februar 2020)

Gadteman schrieb:


> Nur mal eine Frage in die Runde: Wenn es einen dedizierten Falt-PC einzurichten gäbe (theoretisch), wäre es  effektiver die iGPU eines Prozessors für die normale OS Oberfläche/Betrieb (Win/Linux) zu nutzen und  die GPU ohne "vorbelastung" komplett fürs falten zu nehmen? Oder ist das  unterm Strich quasi egal? Glaub auch wo gelesen zu haben, das es schon positive Unterschiede gibt, unter Linux zu falten gegenüber Windows.


Wenn es nur ein reiner Faltrechner ist kann man sich die Aktion mit der iGPU meiner Meinung nach sparen da die Faltkarte nicht mit anderen Sachen belastet wird.
Wenn der Rechner parallel zum Falten auch noch anderweitig genutzt wird kann mit der iGPU die Faltkarte entlasten.


Linux bringt eine Mehrleistung ~10%.

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gadteman (19. Februar 2020)

War nur nen theoretisches Gedankenspiel, hätt auch sein können das neben etwas undervolting und übertackten so noch ein wenig "Mehrleistung" möglich wäre. Im Schnitt 10% mehr unter Linux ? ist schon beachtlich. 

Cool Danke


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Februar 2020)

Wie sieht es aktuell bei euch beim downloaden neuer WUs aus? 

Unter Win10 wie auch unter Ubuntu gehts seit unserem Faltevent teilweise sehr lange bis eine neue WU heruntergeladen wurde (im Extremfall 15min für 12MB).
Bei beiden Systemen ist es mir je zwei mal sogar passiert dass der Download komplett hängen geblieben ist.


----------



## mattinator (24. Februar 2020)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es aktuell bei euch beim downloaden neuer WUs aus?



Alles normal, Starts und Stops der Downloads im aktuellen Log-File:


Spoiler



22:27:57:WU00:FS00ownloading 30.23MiB
22:27:59:WU00:FS00ownload complete
23:24:12:WU01:FS00ownloading 39.22MiB
23:24:21:WU01:FS00ownload complete
00:41:50:WU00:FS00ownloading 33.04MiB
00:41:52:WU00:FS00ownload complete
01:49:06:WU01:FS00ownloading 27.71MiB
01:49:10:WU01:FS00ownload complete
04:05:02:WU00:FS00ownloading 34.31MiB
04:05:05:WU00:FS00ownload complete
05:14:36:WU01:FS00ownloading 29.16MiB
05:14:40:WU01:FS00ownload complete
06:11:51:WU00:FS00ownloading 34.31MiB
06:11:55:WU00:FS00ownload complete
07:21:34:WU01:FS00ownloading 77.39MiB
07:21:43:WU01:FS00ownload complete
10:28:26:WU00:FS00ownloading 33.04MiB
10:28:38:WU00:FS00ownload complete
11:36:45:WU01:FS00ownloading 34.31MiB
11:36:48:WU01:FS00ownload complete
12:46:52:WU00:FS00ownloading 30.23MiB
12:46:54:WU00:FS00ownload complete
13:43:21:WU01:FS00ownloading 135.24MiB
13:43:31:WU01:FS00ownload complete
18:30:21:WU00:FS00ownloading 39.22MiB
18:30:24:WU00:FS00ownload complete
19:47:52:WU01:FS00ownloading 135.24MiB
19:48:02:WU01:FS00ownload complete
00:35:27:WU00:FS00ownloading 33.01MiB
00:35:30:WU00:FS00ownload complete
03:23:16:WU01:FS00ownloading 7.40MiB
03:23:20:WU01:FS00ownload complete
09:03:49:WU00:FS00ownloading 33.02MiB
09:03:56:WU00:FS00ownload complete
10:12:00:WU01:FS00ownloading 39.22MiB
10:12:03:WU01:FS00ownload complete
11:29:39:WU00:FS00ownloading 135.24MiB
11:30:16:WU00:FS00ownload complete
16:18:17:WU01:FS00ownloading 28.46MiB
16:18:34:WU01:FS00ownload complete
18:35:24:WU00:FS00ownloading 135.24MiB
18:35:50:WU00:FS00ownload complete
23:23:43:WU01:FS00ownloading 135.24MiB
23:23:57:WU01:FS00ownload complete
04:11:50:WU00:FS00ownloading 26.72MiB
04:11:54:WU00:FS00ownload complete
06:28:59:WU01:FS00ownloading 32.88MiB
06:29:04:WU01:FS00ownload complete
09:16:15:WU00:FS00ownloading 30.23MiB
09:16:17:WU00:FS00ownload complete
10:12:10:WU01:FS00ownloading 135.24MiB
10:12:19:WU01:FS00ownload complete
14:59:36:WU00:FS00ownloading 33.02MiB
14:59:38:WU00:FS00ownload complete
16:06:40:WU01:FS00ownloading 24.94MiB
16:06:43:WU01:FS00ownload complete
18:16:01:WU00:FS00ownloading 28.50MiB
18:16:06:WU00:FS00ownload complete
20:37:55:WU01:FS00ownloading 28.46MiB
20:38:00:WU01:FS00ownload complete


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Februar 2020)

Beim Durchforsten der Log fällt mir auf dass das Problem immer bei relativ kleinen Downloads (7-16MB) auftritt:


Spoiler



18:08:52:WU00:FS02:Connecting to 155.247.166.220:8080
18:08:52:WU00:FS02ownloading 7.40MiB
18:08:57:WU01:FS02:0x22:Saving result file ../logfile_01.txt
18:08:57:WU01:FS02:0x22:Saving result file checkpointState.xml
18:08:57:WU01:FS02:0x22:Saving result file checkpt.crc
18:08:57:WU01:FS02:0x22:Saving result file positions.xtc
18:08:57:WU01:FS02:0x22:Saving result file science.log
18:08:57:WU01:FS02:0x22:Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
18:08:57:WU01:FS02:FahCore returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
18:08:57:WU01:FS02:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:11738 run:0 clone:790 gen:84 core:0x22 unit:0x000000648ca304f15e127b24f7975901
18:08:57:WU01:FS02:Uploading 86.85MiB to 140.163.4.241
18:08:57:WU01:FS02:Connecting to 140.163.4.241:8080
18:09:03:WU01:FS02:Upload 0.86%
18:09:04:WU00:FS02ownload 2.53%
18:09:09:WU01:FS02:Upload 28.50%
18:09:14:WU00:FS02ownload 3.38%
18:09:15:WU01:FS02:Upload 51.74%
18:09:21:WU01:FS02:Upload 78.22%
18:09:28:WU00:FS02ownload 4.22%
18:09:30:WU01:FS02:Upload complete
18:09:30:WU01:FS02:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
18:09:30:WU01:FS02:Final credit estimate, 174505.00 points
18:09:30:WU01:FS02:Cleaning up
18:09:38:WU00:FS02ownload 5.07%
18:09:46:WU02:FS00:0x22:Completed 1380000 out of 2000000 steps (69%)
18:09:47:WU00:FS02ownload 7.60%
18:09:53:WU00:FS02ownload 8.44%
18:11:05:WU02:FS00:0x22:Completed 1400000 out of 2000000 steps (70%)
18:11:18:WU00:FS02ownload 9.29%
*\x1b[91m18:11:18:ERROR:WU00:FS02:Exception: Transfer failed\x1b[0m*
18:11:18:WU00:FS02:Connecting to 65.254.110.245:80
18:11:19:WU00:FS02:Assigned to work server 140.163.4.241
18:11:19:WU00:FS02:Requesting new work unit for slot 02: READY gpu:1:GM200 [GeForce GTX Titan X] 6144 from 140.163.4.241
18:11:19:WU00:FS02:Connecting to 140.163.4.241:8080
18:11:19:WU00:FS02ownloading 28.42MiB
18:11:25:WU00:FS02ownload 55.85%
18:11:28:WU00:FS02ownload complete



Hier der Log meiner 980 wo der Download bei 1,57% hängenblieb heute morgen.


Spoiler



03:16:55:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 65.254.110.245:8080
03:16:55:WU00:FS01:Assigned to work server 155.247.166.220
03:16:55:WU00:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: RUNNING gpu:0:GM204 [GeForce GTX 980] 4612 from 155.247.166.220
03:16:55:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 155.247.166.220:8080
03:16:56:WU00:FS01ownloading 15.88MiB
03:17:01:WU01:FS01:0x22:Saving result file ..\logfile_01.txt
03:17:01:WU01:FS01:0x22:Saving result file checkpointState.xml
03:17:01:WU01:FS01:0x22:Saving result file checkpt.crc
03:17:01:WU01:FS01:0x22:Saving result file positions.xtc
03:17:01:WU01:FS01:0x22:Saving result file science.log
03:17:01:WU01:FS01:0x22:Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
03:17:01:WU01:FS01:FahCore returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
03:17:01:WU01:FS01:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:11737 run:0 clone:1470 gen:79 core:0x22 unit:0x000000768ca304f15dfbe6d7b2fe255e
03:17:01:WU01:FS01:Uploading 6.48MiB to 140.163.4.241
03:17:01:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 140.163.4.241:8080
03:17:02:WU00:FS01ownload 1.57%
03:17:04:WU01:FS01:Upload complete
03:17:04:WU01:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
03:17:04:WU01:FS01:Final credit estimate, 54829.00 points
03:17:04:WU01:FS01:Cleaning up
******************************* Date: 2020-02-24 *******************************
05:02:59:FS01aused




Weiter vorne in der selben Log der 980 findet sich nochmals so ein toller Eintrag:


Spoiler



21:38:09:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 65.254.110.245:8080
21:38:09:WU00:FS01:Assigned to work server 155.247.166.220
21:38:09:WU00:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: READY gpu:0:GM204 [GeForce GTX 980] 4612 from 155.247.166.220
21:38:09:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 155.247.166.220:8080
21:38:10:WU00:FS01ownloading 15.87MiB
21:38:18:WU00:FS01ownload 0.79%
21:39:04:WU00:FS01ownload 1.18%
21:39:13:WU00:FS01ownload 1.58%
21:39:41:WU00:FS01ownload 1.97%
21:39:49:WU00:FS01ownload 2.76%
21:39:59:WU00:FS01ownload 3.54%
21:40:16:WU00:FS01ownload 4.33%
21:40:22:WU00:FS01ownload 5.12%
21:40:28:WU00:FS01ownload 5.51%
21:40:35:WU00:FS01ownload 5.91%
21:40:41:WU00:FS01ownload 6.30%
21:40:50:WU00:FS01ownload 7.09%
21:43:46:WU00:FS01ownload 7.45%
*21:43:46:ERROR:WU00:FS01:Exception: Transfer failed*
21:43:47:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 65.254.110.245:8080
21:43:47:WU00:FS01:Assigned to work server 155.247.166.220
21:43:47:WU00:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: READY gpu:0:GM204 [GeForce GTX 980] 4612 from 155.247.166.220
21:43:47:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 155.247.166.220:8080
*21:43:48:ERROR:WU00:FS01:Exception: Server did not assign work unit*
21:44:47:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 65.254.110.245:8080
21:44:47:WU00:FS01:Assigned to work server 140.163.4.241
21:44:47:WU00:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: READY gpu:0:GM204 [GeForce GTX 980] 4612 from 140.163.4.241
21:44:47:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 140.163.4.241:8080
21:44:48:WU00:FS01ownloading 11.66MiB
21:44:53:WU00:FS01ownload complete


Interessant sind die rot makierten Fehlermeldungen.


Ich könnte noch weitere Beispiele ausgraben, sollte aber reichen um die Problematik aufzuzeigen.


----------



## brooker (25. Februar 2020)

... unser Tool für das Thema funktioniert nicht oder kommt nicht zur Anwendung?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Februar 2020)

@brooker:
Es ist keins unserer Tools installiert und wie bereits erwähnt tritt das Problem unter Win10 wie auch unter Ubuntu/Linux auf.

Der oberste der drei von mir geposten Logs stammt vom Faltserver (Ubuntu/Linux), die anderen beiden vom 1090T-PC (Win10).

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Februar 2020)

Ja, auch bei mir "harzt" es beträchtlich


----------



## mattinator (25. Februar 2020)

Wie schon öfter hier festgestellt: scheint mehr ein Problem des Routings zwischen Client und den Stanford-Servern zu sein, manchmal sogar ein Problem des eigenen aktuellen Internet-Zugangs.


----------



## picar81_4711 (25. Februar 2020)

Ich merke es bei mir nicht, da die PCs sich selber neustarten, sobald sie hängen. Aber ich werde mal in die Logs heute abend reinschauen und berichten


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Februar 2020)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Ich merke es bei mir nicht, da die PCs sich selber neustarten, sobald sie hängen. Aber ich werde mal in die Logs heute abend reinschauen und berichten



*MAKE IT SO *


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Februar 2020)

mattinator schrieb:


> manchmal sogar ein Problem des eigenen aktuellen Internet-Zugangs.


Da ich mir nicht 100%ig sicher bin ob das Problem schon vor dem Glasfaseranschluss in der Wohnung schon bestand, ist es also nicht ganz ausgeschlossen dass es was mit dem neuen Modem-Router zu tun hat > ich hoffe es nicht denn ich habe keinen direkten Zugriff auf die Einstellungen.


Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## picar81_4711 (25. Februar 2020)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Ich merke es bei mir nicht, da die PCs sich selber neustarten, sobald sie hängen. Aber ich werde mal in die Logs heute abend reinschauen und berichten



Also ich habe keine Probleme....aber bei mir dauern die Down und Uploads sowieso länger mit unserem Land-DSL.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Februar 2020)

Heute auf dem Faltserver wieder das Gleiche sobald es eine kleine WU ist:


Spoiler



12:22:48:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 1000000 out of 1000000 steps (100%)
12:22:49:WU02:FS00:Connecting to 65.254.110.245:80
12:22:49:WU02:FS00:Assigned to work server 155.247.166.220
12:22:49:WU02:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: RUNNING gpu:0:GM200 [GeForce GTX Titan X] 6144 from 155.247.166.220
12:22:49:WU02:FS00:Connecting to 155.247.166.220:8080
12:22:50:WU00:FS00:0x21:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
12:22:50:WU00:FS00:0x21:Saving result file checkpointState.xml
12:22:50:WU00:FS00:0x21:Saving result file checkpt.crc
12:22:50:WU00:FS00:0x21:Saving result file log.txt
12:22:50:WU00:FS00:0x21:Saving result file positions.xtc
12:22:50:WU00:FS00:0x21:Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
12:22:50:WU02:FS00ownloading 7.40MiB
12:22:50:WU00:FS00:FahCore returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
12:22:50:WU00:FS00:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:14292 run:0 clone:26 gen:247 core:0x21 unit:0x0000010880fccb0a5e0e6cdfe6bd0e17
12:22:50:WU00:FS00:Uploading 30.46MiB to 128.252.203.10
12:22:50:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 128.252.203.10:8080
12:22:56:WU00:FS00:Upload 65.26%
12:22:59:WU00:FS00:Upload complete
12:22:59:WU00:FS00:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
12:22:59:WU00:FS00:Final credit estimate, 29938.00 points
12:22:59:WU00:FS00:Cleaning up
12:23:01:WU02:FS00ownload 1.69%
12:23:10:WU02:FS00ownload 3.38%
12:23:16:WU02:FS00ownload 5.91%
12:23:23:WU02:FS00ownload 7.60%
12:23:35:WU02:FS00ownload 9.29%
12:23:43:WU02:FS00ownload 11.82%
12:23:54:WU02:FS00ownload 15.20%
12:24:02:WU02:FS00ownload 17.73%
12:24:10:WU02:FS00ownload 21.11%
12:24:18:WU02:FS00ownload 23.64%
12:24:31:WU02:FS00ownload 24.48%
12:24:37:WU02:FS00ownload 25.33%
12:24:54:WU02:FS00ownload 26.17%
12:24:58:WU01:FS02:0x22:Completed 940000 out of 1000000 steps (94%)
12:25:01:WU02:FS00ownload 27.86%
12:25:09:WU02:FS00ownload 31.24%
12:25:16:WU02:FS00ownload 33.77%
12:25:24:WU02:FS00ownload 36.30%
12:25:33:WU02:FS00ownload 37.15%
12:25:43:WU02:FS00ownload 39.68%
12:25:51:WU02:FS00ownload 42.21%
12:25:58:WU02:FS00ownload 44.74%
12:26:05:WU02:FS00ownload 47.28%
12:26:13:WU02:FS00ownload 48.12%
12:27:25:WU01:FS02:0x22:Completed 950000 out of 1000000 steps (95%)
12:27:40:WU02:FS00ownload 49.81%
*\x1b[91m12:27:40:ERROR:WU02:FS00:Exception: Transfer failed\x1b[0m*
12:27:40:WU02:FS00:Connecting to 65.254.110.245:80
12:27:41:WU02:FS00:Assigned to work server 128.252.203.10
12:27:41:WU02:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: READY gpu:0:GM200 [GeForce GTX Titan X] 6144 from 128.252.203.10
12:27:41:WU02:FS00:Connecting to 128.252.203.10:8080
12:27:41:WU02:FS00ownloading 38.13MiB
12:27:47:WU02:FS00ownload 45.24%
12:27:52:WU02:FS00ownload complete


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Februar 2020)

Heute Morgen kurz nach dem ich aus dem Haus war hat sich der Slot der einen Titan X bei einer 7,4MB-WU verschluckt und ist aber dieses mal gleich komplett hängengeblieben (~11h Ausfall). 

Hab den Slot löschen und neu erstellen müssen da nicht mal ein Neustart geholfen hat.


----------



## sentinel1 (27. Februar 2020)

Die Standford - Server laggen derzeit beim Upload, normal ist 10 Sekunden Upload - Zeit, derzeit über 1 Minute mit einer 50MBit@upload (200MBit@down) Glasfaserleitung.


```
11:45:02:WU02:FS01:0x22:Version 0.0.211:45:04:WU00:FS01:Upload 31.58%
11:45:10:WU00:FS01:Upload 79.73%
11:45:13:WU00:FS01:Upload complete
11:45:13:WU00:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
11:45:13:WU00:FS01:Final credit estimate, 49828.00 points

..

19:52:51:WU00:FS01:0x21:Folding@home GPU Core21 Folding@home Core
19:52:51:WU00:FS01:0x21:Version 0.0.20
19:52:56:WU02:FS01:Upload 4.31%
19:53:01:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 0 out of 5000000 steps (0%)
19:53:01:WU00:FS01:0x21:Temperature control disabled. Requirements: single Nvidia GPU, tmax must be < 110 and twait >= 900
19:53:02:WU02:FS01:Upload 7.56%
19:53:08:WU02:FS01:Upload 30.03%
19:53:14:WU02:FS01:Upload 34.14%
19:53:20:WU02:FS01:Upload 37.45%
19:53:26:WU02:FS01:Upload 52.50%
19:53:32:WU02:FS01:Upload 77.56%
19:53:38:WU02:FS01:Upload 95.79%
19:53:40:WU02:FS01:Upload complete
19:53:40:WU02:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
19:53:40:WU02:FS01:Final credit estimate, 229048.00 points
19:53:40:WU02:FS01:Cleaning up
```
]


----------



## foldinghomealone (28. Februar 2020)

Infos bzgl. Corona / COVID-19
Folding@home takes up the fight against COVID-19 / 2019-nCoV – Folding@home

Edit:
Im FF hab ich dazu eine Frage gestellt:
Folding Forum • View topic - COVID-19 - new WUs available?


----------



## Nono15 (28. Februar 2020)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Infos bzgl. Corona / COVID-19
> Folding@home takes up the fight against COVID-19 / 2019-nCoV – Folding@home
> 
> Edit:
> ...



Super, danke für die Info 
Bin mal gespannt ob die dafür eine eigene Rubrik aufmachen damit man das in den Einstellungen auswählen kann - mein System faltet noch fleissig 

Könnten ja glatt ne Sonder-Faltaktion machen sobald die WU´s verfügbar sind...


----------



## binär-11110110111 (28. Februar 2020)

Inzwischen häufen sich Meldungen, daß wegen des Coronavirus die Elektronik/ Hardware knapp wird, da viele Zulieferer und Produzenten besonders in Asien eingeschränkt oder zum Teil gar nicht fabrizieren...  

Auch wenn die Preise derzeit noch stabil wirken, könnte sich das bald rasch ändern.

Daher: Röstet Eurer F@H-System nicht zu stark und achtet mehr auf Haltbarkeit der Komponenten...


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Februar 2020)

Gut wenn man von allem reichlich "auf Lager" hat


----------



## JayTea (28. Februar 2020)

Daher die Aussage von Ronald McDonald, dass alles im Griff ist und das Risiko so klein ist. Er hat was mit Vijay am Laufen und ist bestens informiert.
Ansonsten mache ich mir da keinen Stress. Die Menschheit wird's nicht ausrotten und ich bin ohnehin eher der Darwin-Typ...


----------



## Gadteman (28. Februar 2020)

Danke für den Hinweis, aber grundlos "verheizen" wird keiner sein System wollen. Soll ja langzeitstabil und nachhaltig sein und nicht eigennützig wie das künstliche generieren von künstlicher Währung. Hoffen wir das beste, damit alle gut durch diese bevorstehende Kriese kommen werden und nicht zuviele Leben dabei auf der Strecke bleiben.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (28. Februar 2020)

Selbst beim Mining ist eine Haltbarkeit nicht unwichtig, wobei dort ja nicht mehr mit GPUs gearbeitet wird


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Februar 2020)

Bevor das Thema "Hardware bei Falten verheizen" überhaupt bei mir möglich ist muss erst mal das mit dem Download klappen


Spoiler



07:30:06:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 5000000 out of 5000000 steps (100%)
07:30:08:WU00:FS00:0x21:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
07:30:08:WU00:FS00:0x21:Saving result file checkpointState.xml
07:30:08:WU00:FS00:0x21:Saving result file checkpt.crc
07:30:08:WU00:FS00:0x21:Saving result file log.txt
07:30:08:WU00:FS00:0x21:Saving result file positions.xtc
07:30:08:WU00:FS00:0x21:Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
07:30:08:WU02:FS00:Connecting to 65.254.110.245:80
07:30:08:WU00:FS00:FahCore returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
07:30:08:WU00:FS00:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:14506 run:0 clone:37 gen:25 core:0x21 unit:0x0000001c80fccb0a5e27274400b6abba
07:30:08:WU00:FS00:Uploading 55.26MiB to 128.252.203.10
07:30:08:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 128.252.203.10:8080
07:30:09:WU02:FS00:Assigned to work server 155.247.166.220
07:30:09:WU02:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: READY gpu:1:GM200 [GeForce GTX Titan X] 6144 from 155.247.166.220
07:30:09:WU02:FS00:Connecting to 155.247.166.220:8080
07:30:10:WU02:FS00ownloading 7.40MiB
07:30:14:WU00:FS00:Upload 36.99%
07:30:17:WU01:FS02:0x21:Completed 730000 out of 1000000 steps (73%)
07:30:20:WU00:FS00:Upload 76.01%
07:30:24:WU00:FS00:Upload complete
07:30:24:WU00:FS00:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
07:30:24:WU00:FS00:Final credit estimate, 99276.00 points
07:30:24:WU00:FS00:Cleaning up
07:30:52:WU01:FS02:0x21:Completed 740000 out of 1000000 steps (74%)


Heute morgen wieder dieser


----------



## brooker (28. Februar 2020)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Bevor das Thema "Hardware bei Falten verheizen" überhaupt bei mir möglich ist muss erst mal das mit dem Download klappen
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Lieber Alex, nutzt du das Images von Picar? Mit dem sollte es keine Downloadsprobs mehr geben.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Februar 2020)

brooker schrieb:


> Lieber Alex, nutzt du das Images von Picar? Mit dem sollte es keine Downloadsprobs mehr geben.


Nein, nutze ich nicht.

Mein Wissen für Linux ist unzureichend um das Ganze was da alles eingerichtet ist, selber wieder bei Picars-Image einzurichten (ich nutze den Faltserver nicht nur zum Falten unter Linux) > ohne dass mir das jemand wieder alles einrichtet lass ich mit meinem Anfängerwissen schön die Finger davon.


----------



## stephantime (28. Februar 2020)

Guten Abend 
Wie schaffe ich es das das WebControl beim Programmstart nicht mit aufgeht?
Gruß Stephan


----------



## brooker (28. Februar 2020)

stephantime schrieb:


> Guten Abend
> Wie schaffe ich es das das WebControl beim Programmstart nicht mit aufgeht?
> Gruß Stephan



... im Client Expertenmodus kannst du das deaktivieren.


----------



## picar81_4711 (28. Februar 2020)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Nein, nutze ich nicht.
> 
> Mein Wissen für Linux ist unzureichend um das Ganze was da alles eingerichtet ist, selber wieder bei Picars-Image einzurichten (ich nutze den Faltserver nicht nur zum Falten unter Linux) > ohne dass mir das jemand wieder alles einrichtet lass ich mit meinem Anfängerwissen schön die Finger davon.



Aber ich könnte dir die Zeitsteuerung bzw. das Programm für den automatischen Neustart zukommen lassen...

Ergänzung: Das wäre ein Eintrag in der Crontab und zwei Dateien(check.sh und shutdown.sh)


----------



## stephantime (29. Februar 2020)

Wenn ich da open-web-control true auf open-web-control false ändere steht das beim nächsten Start wieder auf true... so als ob er es nicht speichern würde.?


----------



## Mr.Knister (29. Februar 2020)

Schau mal in den Eigenschaften der (Desktop-)Verknüpfung, ich glaube, da ist das standardmäßig als Option angehängt.


----------



## stephantime (29. Februar 2020)

Danke das war es


----------



## ChrisMK72 (29. Februar 2020)

Sagt mal ... 

Gibt es auch eine Möglichkeit die "advanced control" zu starten, ohne dass gleich losgefoldet wird ?
Wollte eben nur mal kurz die Einstellungen checken und dann evtl. ein Spiel zocken. Nun foldet der aber gleich los, obwohl vorher auf "Pause" war.

Die Verknüpfung zeigt mir das hier an:

"C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient\HideConsole.exe" "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient\FAHClient.exe"

Bin dann in der Taskbar auf das Icon gegangen mit rechtsklick und hab die advanced control gestartet.
Kann man auch direkt die Advanced control starten, ohne dass losgefoldet wird ? 

PS: Die angefangene WU folde ich natürlich fertig.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. Februar 2020)

@ChrisMK72:
Unter Slot bei der GPU die Option " pause-on-start > true" setzten.

@picar:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 teilweise:
1. Was passiert beim Neustart mit dem zweiten faltenden Clienten der zweiten GPU > wird der automatisch pausiert und dann Neugestartet oder wird der einfach nur stumpf abgewürgt?
2. Meinem Faltserver hat ein Dual-OS (Ubuntu/Win10) drauf.
3. Den Faltserver nutze ich auch als Video-NAS > toll wenn er genau beim streamen neustartet.
4. Ich hab die Passworteingabe nicht deaktiviert > geht dass trotzdem?



Täglich grüsst das Murmeltier :


Spoiler



06:15:33:WU00:FS02:0x21:Completed 1000000 out of 1000000 steps (100%)
06:15:33:WU02:FS02:Connecting to 65.254.110.245:80
06:15:34:WU02:FS02:Assigned to work server 155.247.166.220
06:15:34:WU02:FS02:Requesting new work unit for slot 02: RUNNING gpu:0:GM200 [GeForce GTX Titan X] 6144 from 155.247.166.220
06:15:34:WU02:FS02:Connecting to 155.247.166.220:8080
06:15:34:WU02:FS02ownloading 7.40MiB
06:15:35:WU00:FS02:0x21:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
06:15:35:WU00:FS02:0x21:Saving result file checkpointState.xml
06:15:35:WU00:FS02:0x21:Saving result file checkpt.crc
06:15:35:WU00:FS02:0x21:Saving result file log.txt
06:15:35:WU00:FS02:0x21:Saving result file positions.xtc
06:15:35:WU00:FS02:0x21:Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
06:15:35:WU00:FS02:FahCore returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
06:15:35:WU00:FS02:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:14298 run:0 clone:39 gen:189 core:0x21 unit:0x000000cd80fccb0a5e0e6ce227545cc4
06:15:35:WU00:FS02:Uploading 31.70MiB to 128.252.203.10
06:15:35:WU00:FS02:Connecting to 128.252.203.10:8080
06:15:41:WU00:FS02:Upload 58.55%
06:15:44:WU02:FS02ownload 2.53%
06:15:44:WU00:FS02:Upload complete
06:15:45:WU00:FS02:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
06:15:45:WU00:FS02:Final credit estimate, 34195.00 points
06:15:45:WU00:FS02:Cleaning up
06:15:51:WU02:FS02ownload 5.07%
06:15:58:WU02:FS02ownload 7.60%
06:16:04:WU02:FS02ownload 10.13%
06:16:12:WU02:FS02ownload 12.67%
06:16:21:WU02:FS02ownload 15.20%
06:16:22:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 700000 out of 5000000 steps (14%)
06:16:28:WU02:FS02ownload 17.73%
06:16:36:WU02:FS02ownload 20.27%
06:16:50:WU02:FS02ownload 21.96%


Nachtrag:
Ich hab jetzt mal beim GPU-Slot der betreffenden Titan X die Advanced-Option rausgenommen, vielleicht springt es ja was.

Die Download-Probleme tauchen interessanterweise immer nur bei der zweiten Titan X auf.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (29. Februar 2020)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @ChrisMK72:
> Unter Slot bei der GPU die Option " pause-on-start > true" setzten.




Bei "Slot" ?

Muss ich das da irgendwie reineditieren, oder ist das ne vorgefertigte Option, für Häkchen setzen ?

Find das nicht.

btw: Der upload der fertigen WU hat ca. *3 Minuten* gedauert = weniger Punkte. 



Spoiler



10:38:39:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 5000000 out of 5000000 steps (100%)
10:38:40:WU00:FS01:0x22:Saving result file ..\logfile_01.txt
10:38:40:WU00:FS01:0x22:Saving result file checkpointState.xml
10:38:40:WU00:FS01:0x22:Saving result file checkpt.crc
10:38:40:WU00:FS01:0x22:Saving result file positions.xtc
10:38:40:WU00:FS01:0x22:Saving result file science.log
10:38:40:WU00:FS01:0x22:Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
10:38:40:WU00:FS01:FahCore returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
10:38:40:WU00:FS01:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:11737 run:0 clone:687 gen:129 core:0x22 unit:0x000000b08ca304f15df3d3776554f3de
10:38:40:WU00:FS01:Uploading 6.49MiB to 140.163.4.241
10:38:40:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 140.163.4.241:8080
10:38:46:WU00:FS01:Upload 68.37%
10:39:01:WU00:FS01:Upload 74.15%
10:39:10:WU00:FS01:Upload 75.11%
10:39:20:WU00:FS01:Upload 76.08%
10:39:30:WU00:FS01:Upload 77.04%
10:39:39:WU00:FS01:Upload 78.00%
10:39:49:WU00:FS01:Upload 78.96%
10:39:58:WU00:FS01:Upload 79.93%
10:40:06:WU00:FS01:Upload 80.89%
10:40:16:WU00:FS01:Upload 86.67%
10:40:26:WU00:FS01:Upload 87.63%
10:40:35:WU00:FS01:Upload 88.59%
10:40:43:WU00:FS01:Upload 89.56%
10:40:52:WU00:FS01:Upload 95.34%
10:41:01:WU00:FS01:Upload 96.30%
10:41:11:WU00:FS01:Upload 97.26%
10:41:21:WU00:FS01:Upload 98.22%
10:41:30:WU00:FS01:Upload 99.19%
10:41:39:WU00:FS01:Upload 100.00%
10:41:57:WU00:FS01:Upload complete
10:41:57:WU00:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
10:41:57:WU00:FS01:Final credit estimate, 79749.00 points
10:41:57:WU00:FS01:Cleaning up



Kann man da was reineditieren ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



* mein aktueller Uploadspeed: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. Februar 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Direkt unter dem Feld wo du rot makiert hast, ist die Schaltfläche "+Add" > im Fenster dass sich dann öffnet gibst du im oberen Feld "pause-on-start" und im unteren "true" ein.

Wichtig ist auf der Seite wo die Reiter sind unten auf Save zu drücken.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (29. Februar 2020)

Mindestens 3 Likes für dich !  

Selbst _ich_ hab's jetzt hingekriegt, dann kann's _jeder_.

Hab nochmal Bilder gemacht, damit's auch andere Leute wie ich verstehen/machen können.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es funzt ! 

Danke.


----------



## picar81_4711 (29. Februar 2020)

@A.Meier-PS3: Nein, die zweite GPU wird nicht abgewürgt. Es wird erst neu gestartet, wenn beide GPUs hängen.
Und die Passworteingabe beim Start müsste natürlich weg und das Linux im Bootmenü als Standard eingestellt sein.

PS: Ich falte komplett ohne Slotparameter und habe die letzten Tage keine Hänger gehabt


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. Februar 2020)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> @A.Meier-PS3: Nein, die zweite GPU wird nicht abgewürgt. Es wird erst neu gestartet, wenn beide GPUs hängen.


Somit bringt die Aktion nichts > es hängt immer nur die zweite GPU während die Erste faltet wie wenn nichts wäre.

Hängt schon wieder.


----------



## picar81_4711 (29. Februar 2020)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Somit bringt die Aktion nichts > es hängt immer nur die zweite GPU während die Erste faltet wie wenn nichts wäre.
> 
> Hängt schon wieder.



Dann liegt aber meiner Meinung nach ein Softwareproblem vor und nicht an einer unstabilen Verbindung.


----------



## mattinator (29. Februar 2020)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Dann liegt aber meiner Meinung nach ein Softwareproblem vor und nicht an einer unstabilen Verbindung.



Jain. In eigentlichen allen Programmiersprachen sind TCP/IP-Socket-Operation nach der Initiierung im I/O-Modus. Falls in der Programmierung zur Reduzierung des Aufwands mit hohen Timeouts und wenig Fehlerbehandlung gearbeitet wird, können Verbindungsprobleme schon zum"Hängen" der Programme führen. Nach meinen Beobachtungen ist der Folding-Client diesbezüglich nicht so robust. Ursache werden schon die Verbindungsprobleme sein, an welcher Stelle auch immer. Zum Problem werden diese jedoch scheinbar durch die Programmierung des Folding-Clients. Man könnte z.B. den Down- und Upload der Projekte in eigenen Theads laufen lassen, was jedoch nicht der Fall zu sein scheint.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. Februar 2020)

Hängt nach sieben Stunden schon wieder. 

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mattinator (1. März 2020)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Hängt nach sieben Stunden schon wieder.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


Vielleicht kann man ja zwei komplett eigenständige Instanzen des Folding-Clients in unterschiedlichen Arbeitsverzeichnissen laufen lassen. Man müsste jedoch für die zweite Instanz den TCP/IP-Port im Client und FAHControl von 36330 auf z.B. 36331 ändern und die Verküpfungen im Windows-Startmenü manuell anpassen (am besten vorher inkl. der aktuellen config.xml sichern). Damit hätten beide auch ein eigenes Protokoll-File und könnten dementsprechend separat überwacht und neu gestartet werden. S.a. Custom installation (advanced users) – Folding@home


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. März 2020)

@mattinator:
Da hat sich ein Fehler eingeschlichen > Windows-Starmenü unter Ubuntu


----------



## rhalin (1. März 2020)

Ich folde zwar nicht so viel aber hab im Moment auch Probleme, besonders beim Download.
Der tröpfelt so vor sich hin und wird meist abgebrochen.
Mit Glück wechselt er den Server und dann funktioniert es, manchmal hilft aber auch nur den Client über den Taskmanager zu killen.
Danach funktioniert der Download dann.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (1. März 2020)

Wurden bei Euch auch die Geschäfte "geplündert" wie am Niederrhein ? Regale mit haltbaren Produkten sind reihenweise leer !  Hab ich was verpaßt ? Wie auch immer. Ich hoffe, daß Stanford bald Corona-WUs im Angebot hat und dem Wahnsinn mittelfristig ein Ende gesetzt wird. Das war gestern ein Flair wie kurz vor einer Zombie-Apokalypse .

In diesem Sinne: Gut FALT !


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. März 2020)

@rhalin:
Ich bin dazu übergegangen den entsprechenden GPU-Slot zu einfach löschen   wenn er hängenbleibt beim Download und ihn ohne zusätzliche Option   neuzuerstellen da nicht mal ein Neustart des System hilft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@binär-11110110111:
Vorgestern bei uns im Dorfladen hab ich nichts dergleichen festgestellt.

Gestern Abend waren wir im Europapark/Rulantika:
Da merkt man gar nichts von der angeblichen Angst (gut besucht), das  einzige was uns aufgefallen ist waren ~5 Händedesinfektionstellen.


----------



## ursmii (1. März 2020)

also ich hab mal meine noch verfügbaren logs durchforsten lassen
vielleicht hilft ja das den kräckies bei der problemanalyse



Spoiler



log-20200222-115251.txt9 KB, 22.2.2020 12:49
C:\Users\ursm\AppData\Roaming\FAHClient\logs\Log_001\log-20200222-115251.txt
11:49:50:WU02:FS01:0x21:WARNING:While cleaning up: Failed to remove directory '01': boost::filesystem::remove: The process cannot access the file because it is being used by another process: "01\stepsDone"


log-20200222-114935.txt45 KB, 22.2.2020 12:39
C:\Users\ursm\AppData\Roaming\FAHClient\logs\Log_001\log-20200222-114935.txt
11:24:38:WU01:FS00:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:FAILED project:13794 run:11 clone:356 gen:22 core:0xa7 unit:0x0000001b0002894c5dae0b1115c7b1f7

11:21:35:WU00:FS01:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:FAILED project:14299 run:0 clone:5 gen:70 core:0x21 unit:0x0000005280fccb0a5e0e6ce2cde342d1


log-20200222-112134.txt9 KB, 22.2.2020 12:18
C:\Users\ursm\AppData\Roaming\FAHClient\logs\Log_001\log-20200222-112134.txt
11:18:50:WU00:FS01:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:FAILED project:14299 run:0 clone:5 gen:70 core:0x21 unit:0x0000005280fccb0a5e0e6ce2cde342d1

11:17:10:WU02:FS00:Sending unit results: id:02 state:SEND error:FAILED project:13794 run:9 clone:73 gen:41 core:0xa7 unit:0x000000310002894c5d5d93ce754930a0


log-20200222-111710.txt18 KB, 22.2.2020 12:15
C:\Users\ursm\AppData\Roaming\FAHClient\logs\Log_001\log-20200222-111710.txt
11:15:06:WARNING:WU02:FS00:Exception: Failed to send results to work server: Transfer failed

11:14:02:WU02:FS00:Sending unit results: id:02 state:SEND error:FAILED project:13794 run:9 clone:73 gen:41 core:0xa7 unit:0x000000310002894c5d5d93ce754930a0


log-20200222-111031.txt718 KB, 22.2.2020 12:5
C:\Users\ursm\AppData\Roaming\FAHClient\logs\Log_001\log-20200222-111031.txt
09:59:22:WARNING:WU02:FS00:Exception: Failed to send results to work server: Transfer failed

02:53:35:WARNING:WU02:FS01:Exception: Failed to send results to work server: Transfer failed


log-20200219-213347.txt11 KB, 19.2.2020 22:21
C:\Users\ursm\AppData\Roaming\FAHClient\logs\Log_001\log-20200219-213347.txt
21:21:49:ERROR:WU00:FS01:Exception: Transfer failed

log-20200229-185138.txt26 KB, 29.2.2020 19:48
C:\Users\ursm\AppData\Roaming\FAHClient\logs\log-20200229-185138.txt
18:48:26:WARNING:WU02:FS00:Exception: Failed to find any IP addresses for assignment servers

18:48:26:ERROR:WU01:FS00:Exception: Failed to connect to 155.

18:48:26:WARNING:WU01:FS00:WorkServer connection failed on port 8080 trying 80

18:48:26:WARNING:WU01:FS00:Exception: Failed to send results to work server: Failed to connect to 128.


log-20200229-145806.txt84 KB, 29.2.2020 12:45
C:\Users\ursm\AppData\Roaming\FAHClient\logs\log-20200229-145806.txt
08:39:26:WARNING:WU01:FS00:Exception: Failed to send results to work server: Transfer failed

21:52:36:WU02:FS00:Sending unit results: id:02 state:SEND error:FAILED project:14402 run:0 clone:2475 gen:59 core:0xa7 unit:0x0000004180fccb095dcb2bd170d9daaa


log-20200228-213104.txt36 KB, 28.2.2020 22:26
C:\Users\ursm\AppData\Roaming\FAHClient\logs\log-20200228-213104.txt
21:25:17:WU00:FS00:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:FAILED project:14241 run:0 clone:45 gen:279 core:0xa7 unit:0x0000013d80fccb0a5d60519ba9725eb1


log-20200228-211845.txt21 KB, 28.2.2020 22:15
C:\Users\ursm\AppData\Roaming\FAHClient\logs\log-20200228-211845.txt
21:14:11:WU02:FS00:Sending unit results: id:02 state:SEND error:FAILED project:14053 run:18 clone:68 gen:128 core:0xa7 unit:0x0000009a0002894b5b2a584ffd667571


log-20200228-071005.txt682 KB, 28.2.2020 8:8
C:\Users\ursm\AppData\Roaming\FAHClient\logs\log-20200228-071005.txt
21:39:17:WARNING:WU02:FS00:Exception: Failed to send results to work server: Transfer failed

03:22:56:WARNING:WU01:FS00:Exception: Failed to send results to work server: Transfer failed

05:32:47:ERROR:WU00:FS01:Exception: Transfer failed

10:35:28:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Exception: Failed to send results to work server: 10002: Received short response, expected 512 bytes, got 0


log-20200223-165234.txt255 KB, 23.2.2020 17:43
C:\Users\ursm\AppData\Roaming\FAHClient\logs\log-20200223-165234.txt
10:53:40:WARNING:WU02:FS00:Exception: Failed to send results to work server: Transfer failed

03:46:53:WARNING:WU01:FS00:Exception: Failed to send results to work server: Transfer failed


log-20200222-141640.txt52 KB, 22.2.2020 14:43
C:\Users\ursm\AppData\Roaming\FAHClient\logs\log-20200222-141640.txt
12:42:58:WU00:FS00:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:FAILED project:14400 run:0 clone:1334 gen:84 core:0xa7 unit:0x0000005f80fccb095dcad8e8cdca39cb


----------



## Bumblebee (1. März 2020)

@binär-11110110111:
 War vorgestern einkaufen (Supermarkt) und die Regale waren teilweise leergeräumt.


----------



## brooker (1. März 2020)

... dito, Nudelregal im Edeka leer, Konserven fast, haltbare Aufbackware leer, Babynahrung leer, Wasser leer ... Verkäufer genervt. Coronasyndrom.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (1. März 2020)

Die Leute haben sie ja nicht mehr alle. Sollten mal besser etwas weniger Nachrichten(Brainwash) schauen.

Ob die auch die Statistiken gelesen haben, was wohl wahrscheinlicher ist, ob man eher am Coronavirus stirbt, oder einfach beim Treppe runtergehen ? 
Ups ... hab nix gesagt ... ab morgen überall im Land die Leute mit Hämmer unterwegs, gegen Treppen.


----------



## brooker (1. März 2020)

Offtopic start: Das Corona Virus - Wie eine Grippe die Welt in Atem haelt...
Offtopic end:


----------



## Nono15 (1. März 2020)

Reine Panikmache in meinen Augen - zum Glück schau ich schon seit über 3 Jahren kein Fernsehen mehr (ausser Sky wenn die 2. Liga spielt).
Und Hamsterkäufer mag ich nicht. 
Ich weiß ja nicht, von was die Presse mit diesen Nachrichten ablenken soll - in Zeiten von Umweltverschmutzung, CO2 und Erderwärmung ist es in meinen Augen momentan drastischer, was sich in Australien abspielt wo wohl über eine Milliarde Tiere verbrannt und über 60000 Quadratkilometer wertvoller Wald verbrannt sind....
Wir "kleinen" Menschen werden schon lange von der Politik und den Medien als Marionetten genutzt und gelenkt - und abgelenkt.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. März 2020)

Langsam hab ich echt die Schnauze voll ständig die zweite Titan wieder zum falten zu überreden. 

Bei der 980er unter Win10 ist das Download-Problem heute Abend auch wieder aufgetaucht, da stört es mich zum Glück nicht so gross da ich mit ihr nur falte wenn der Rechner eh läuft.


Mal ganz sachlich:
Was soll das bitte für ein Verbindungsproblem sein?

Bis Anfangs der Faltwoche war der Glasfaseranschluss nur bis und mit Hausanschluss, seit besagten Dienstag ist die Glasfaserleitung bis in die Wohnungen rein.
Elektriker hat gemäss eigener Aussage sämtliche neugelegten Leitungen überprüft/durchgemessen mit ihrem Testgerät.

Wenn es also nicht an den Leitungen liegt, kann es ja eigentlich nur an der Modem/Router-Kombi liegen da der Rest meines Heimnetzwerk unverändert ist.
Wie überprüfe ich nun ob es am Modem liegt wenn ich selber keinen Zugriff drauf habe?


----------



## ChrisMK72 (2. März 2020)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Langsam hab ich echt die Schnauze voll ständig die zweite Titan wieder zum falten zu überreden.



Mir kommt es nur so ganz vorsichtig, ganz leicht  , so vor, als ob da jemand Dampf ablassen muss.  Könnte man jedenfalls meinen. 

Naja ... manchmal ist das Forum auch ein gutes Ventil dafür.

Drück dir von Herzen die Daumen, dass du irgendeine Lösung findest, für dein Problem.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. März 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Mir kommt es nur so ganz vorsichtig, ganz leicht  , so vor, als ob da jemand Dampf ablassen muss.  Könnte man jedenfalls meinen.
> 
> Naja ... manchmal ist das Forum auch ein gutes Ventil dafür.
> 
> Drück dir von Herzen die Daumen, dass du irgendeine Lösung findest, für dein Problem.


Irgendwann müsste jeder von uns mal Dampf ablassen wenn man 3-4 Mal täglich der ein und derselben GPU auf die Sprünge helfen muss.

Ich kann dieses Problem mit meinem technischen Verständnis einfach nicht greifen > wieso hat Titan 2 so dermaßen Download-Probleme während Titan 1 von diesen Problem verschont bleibt und völlig problemlos faltet?



Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisMK72 (2. März 2020)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ich kann dieses Problem mit meinem technischen Verständnis einfach nicht greifen > wieso hat Titan 2 so dermaßen Download-Probleme während Titan 1 von diesen Problem verschont bleibt und völlig problemlos faltet?



Naja ... manchmal ist es auch echt sehr, sehr schwer, der Ursache auf den Grund zu gehen, da dort so viele verschiedene Dinge eine Rolle spielen können.
Bei Spielen bin ich auch immer Fan von nur einer GPU gewesen, im Gegensatz zu 2 etwas schwächeren gleichzeitig.
Einfach um die Fehlermöglichkeiten zu reduzieren.

Wieso und _ob überhaupt_ das jetzt etwas mit der Datenverbindung zu tun hat und wie der PC das alles handelt, da kann man glaube ich fast unendlich viele Dinge reinspekulieren.

btw: Falls es hilft: Ich begreife das auch nicht. Aber das gilt leider für viele Dinge, nicht nur für Multi-GPU Setups. 

Hast du mal testweise die eine gpu rausgenommen, wo es nie Probleme gibt und die andere in deren PCIe-Slot gesteckt, allein( 1 gpu only) ? 
Ok ... aufgrund der Wasserkühlung könnte das evtl. nicht so einfach sein.

Aber ich glaub ich würd's mal testen, bevor ich bekloppt werde.

Mag irgendwas mit den PCIe Lanes(oder hast du sowas wie ein "Link" ? kenne mich mit multi-gpu nich aus, leider) als Flaschenhals fungieren ? Kann ich mir zwar nicht so vorstellen, aber wer weiß ...

Aber am Modem/Router/Leitung kann es doch eigentlich nicht liegen, wenn beide Daten(von beiden GPUs/edit: Jeweils up/down) vom PC/Server auf die gleiche Leitung gehen, oder ?
Die Leitung an sich würde ich somit eher ausschließen, als Fehlerquelle.

Oder hast du 2 verschiedene Anschlüsse vom Server weg ? 

Sry, hab keinen Plan und versuche nur mit meinen sehr begrenzten Mitteln (Sprich: Mein Hirn  ) evtl. ne andere Idee/Perspektive in's Spiel zu bringen.

Aber ich lass das mal besser, bevor ich noch auf falsche Ideen bringe.  



edit: Würde mich freuen, wenn dir jemand mit mehr Ahnung(als ich) den entscheidenden Tipp geben könnte.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. März 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Naja ... manchmal ist es auch echt sehr, sehr schwer, der Ursache auf den Grund zu gehen, da dort so viele verschiedene Dinge eine Rolle spielen können.
> Bei Spielen bin ich auch immer Fan von nur einer GPU gewesen, im Gegensatz zu 2 etwas schwächeren gleichzeitig.
> Einfach um die Fehlermöglichkeiten zu reduzieren.
> 
> ...


Wie kann es auch anders sein, kaum komm ich Heim musste ich schon wieder feststellen dass sich die zweite Titan wieder an einem 14,8MB Download bei ~3% verschluckt hat. 

Ich teste jetzt mal noch zwei Varianten auch wenn dadurch mein Stromverbrauch steigen wird aber vielleicht bringt es ja was:
1. Ich lasse die Xeons mit 6 Threads mitfalten (SMP im Bios deaktiviert) sprich für jede Titan ist ein Kern frei > P14400 (zu 52% fertig) finde ich mit nur 6 Threads 82kPPD für 3,77GHz Ivy Bridge nicht mal schlecht, dafür verbrät das System gleich mal gute 70W mehr 
2. Wenn Variante 1 nix bringt teste mal wie sich das System unter Win10 verhält.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. März 2020)

Variante 1 funktioniert nicht > WUs durchgefaltet, Xeons holen sich schöne eine Neue aber Titan 2 

Ich hab jetzt gefinisht und werd über Nacht mal das Ganze unter Win10 testen.


----------



## Schussmann (2. März 2020)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Variante 1 funktioniert nicht > WUs durchgefaltet, Xeons holen sich schöne eine Neue aber Titan 2
> 
> Ich hab jetzt gefinisht und werd über Nacht mal das Ganze unter Win10 testen.



welche Treiberversion benutzt du ?
bei mir wurden nach dem Update von 431.60 auf den nächsten plötzlich beim Boinc-client keine WU mehr geladen und nach langer Suche im Netz kam heraus das NV etwas geändert hat so das CUDA per Boinc nicht mehr möglich ist.
NV ist sich des Problemes / Bug bewusst hat aber bis heute keine Abhilfe geschaffen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. März 2020)

Der unter Ubuntu ist schon "leicht" älter mit 346.96

Unter Win10 weiss ich nicht auswendig aber sehr alt ist er sicher nicht da ich mit dem Faltserver Need for Speed: Heat gezockt habe.

Das es am Treiber unter Ubuntu liegt mag ich nicht so recht glauben, da bis zur Faltwoche das System problemlos lief und die Titan 1 das bis jetzt noch macht.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (3. März 2020)

Und ?
Wie lief's mit Win10 ?
*neugierigbin*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. März 2020)

Leider auch nicht Positiv allerdings mit einem anderen Problem:
Der Faltserver wie auch mein 1090T Rechner hängen über eine DP-Switchbox am selben Monitor (Gamingmonitore mit zwei DP-Anschlüssen > gibt es dass überhaupt?), sobald ich umschalte hängt sich vermutlich der Nvidia-Treiber so halbwegs auf sprich ich habe beim zurückschalten kein Bild mehr.

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DOcean (3. März 2020)

wahrscheinlich hast du jetzt beide GPUs in einem Falt Client?

Du könntest folgende noch probieren:

1.
Slots tauschen so das die GPU mit den Macken im "anderen" Slot wie vorher hängt

2.
zweite Instanz vom Folding Client laufen lassen und je Client eine GPU zuordnen

Ist aber auch alles Rätselraten und letzter Strohhalm und so....


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. März 2020)

DOcean schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich hast du jetzt beide GPUs in einem Falt Client?
> 
> Du könntest folgende noch probieren:
> 
> ...



1. Wasserkühlung auseinander nehmen.

2. Zwei Instanzen auf einem OS geht soviel ich weiß nicht > da müsste man notgedrungen mit Virtualisierung arbeiten (mein Laienwissen bezüglich Linux lässt grüßen).

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DOcean (3. März 2020)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> 1. Wasserkühlung auseinander nehmen.



das meinte ich nicht  ich meinte die SW "Slots" im Foldingt Client nicht die mechanischen im PC 

Wie sind die Optionen im Client gesetzt (für die GPU Slots)?
-> [Guide]  Configuring Client V7 (7.4.4) for Multiple/Additional GPUs - Overclock.net - An Overclocking Community
-> Folding Forum • View topic - Configuring Multiple/Additional GPUs [Continuous Giude]


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. März 2020)

Du meinst die Slot-ID ändern:
Ich hab zwar bis jetzt noch nie die ID der zweiten Titan mit der der Ersten getauscht, aber durch das Ganze Löschen/Neuerstellen des Slots hatte die zweite Titan auch schon drei andere ID's.

Ich kann es ja Mal heute Abend versuchen die beiden ID's untereinander zu tauschen, glaub aber eher nicht daß es was bringt.

Durch das ganze Theater hab ich aktuell bei der zweiten Titan gar keine zusätzlichen Optionen mehr drin (mit und ohne advanced getestet).

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DOcean (3. März 2020)

die Index Werte (wie im ersten Link) sind auch alle gesetzt? oder steht da irgendwo -1?

Anderes Thema:
Nach 20 Jahren: SETI@home stellt die verteilte Arbeit ein | heise online
Vlt. für jmd. hier interessant...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. März 2020)

Wir reden vom Gleichen:
Unter Ubuntu hat bis jetzt der Index/Slot-ID bei meinen beiden Titan's nie Probleme gemacht so dass bei beiden -1 steht und das läuft so seit die zweite Titan verbaut ist.

In der Vergangenheit musste ich den Index teilweise ändern wenn unterschiedliche GPU's verbaut waren weil Fahcontroll die dann vertauscht hat (Titan X als 750 Ti angezeigt und umgekehrt).

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zocker85 (3. März 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

Hab auf Heise gelesen dass man nun über Stanford ebenso für Corona falten kann, weiss jemand näheres wo und wie man es einstellen kann bzw. runtergeladen kann?


----------



## Nono15 (3. März 2020)

Zocker85 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Hab auf Heise gelesen dass man nun über Stanford ebenso für Corona falten kann, weiss jemand näheres wo und wie man es einstellen kann bzw. runtergeladen kann?



Hi,

dazu wurde extra ein Thema geöffnet:
https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/folding-home-pcgh-team-70335-a/28

so wie ich das sehe gibt es da noch nix zu:
Folding Forum • View topic - COVID-19 - new WUs available? 

vermutlich müssten wir dann auf "any" stellen, und stanford gibt die priorität vor - aussage ohne gewähr


----------



## Nono15 (3. März 2020)

weiß eigentlich jemand was mit den gruppenstatistiken nicht passt? da sind alle rechenläufe keine zahlen drin - bei allen gruppen - beim einzeluser aber schon...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hasestab (3. März 2020)

@A.Meier... mach dir die Mühe und Bau die Gpu,s mal aus. Alles reinigen usw. Eventuell ein Kontaktproblem im Slot, in Kombination mit Vibrationen.
Nur ne Idee!

Gruss


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. März 2020)

@Hasestab:
Hört sich für mich sehr widersprüchlich zu dem gezeigten Verhalten an:
Wenn es ein Kontaktproblem wäre, würde sich dass doch erst beim falten bemerkbar machen wenn die Daten durch Slot müssen, das Download-Probplem tritt aber schon bevor die Titan das allererste Protein der WU überhaupt gesehen hat auf.
Ausserdem tritt das Problem ja nur bei WUs auf dessen Downloadgrösse unter 16MB ist > grössere WUs klappt der Download problemlos und werden auch fehlerfrei durchgefaltet.


----------



## mattinator (3. März 2020)

Hast Du mal geprüft, ob es verschiedene Work-Server sind ?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. März 2020)

mattinator schrieb:


> Hast Du mal geprüft, ob es verschiedene Work-Server sind ?


Überprüfe ich gleich mal (darauf hab ich noch gar nicht geachtet).


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. März 2020)

mattinator schrieb:


> Hast Du mal geprüft, ob es verschiedene Work-Server sind ?


Du hast mich auf die richtige Fährte gebracht > ausnahmslos alle WU's die beim Download Probleme gemacht haben kommen vom Server 155.247.166.220


----------



## sentinel1 (4. März 2020)

Die großen WU bringen un-fairerweise weniger Punkte:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (4. März 2020)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Du hast mich auf die richtige Fährte gebracht > ausnahmslos alle WU's die beim Download Probleme gemacht haben kommen vom Server 155.247.166.220



Unter Linux kann man mit iptables relativ einfach mittels NAT eine Umlenkung der TCP/IP-Pakete konfigurieren. Wäre zwar ein Cheat, aber besser als diese Hänger. Oder mal über client-type,  max-packet-size oder cause preference andere Projekte und damit Server erzwingen.


----------



## DOcean (4. März 2020)

oder im Router die IP statisch ins Nirwana routen, oder dort einen Blacklist eintragen, oder wenn verwendet den DNS Namen des Servers ins Nirwana laufen lassen... oder oder


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. März 2020)

@DOcean:
Ich hab bloß keinen direkten Zugriff auf den Router und muss folglich über meinen Anbieter gehen.

Vielleicht hab ich ja Glück (will es nicht beschreien), seit gestern Morgen läuft die Titan durch.



Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mattinator (4. März 2020)

DOcean schrieb:


> oder im Router die IP statisch ins Nirwana routen, oder dort einen Blacklist eintragen, oder wenn verwendet den DNS Namen des Servers ins Nirwana laufen lassen... oder oder


Man kann im Linux in den iptables mit REJECT auch Verbindungen abweisen, die Regel ist ziemlich einfach erstellt. Dann "denkt" der Folding-Client, dass der Server die Anfrage nicht annimmt und macht mit einem anderen Client weiter. In den meisten Routern wird allerdings DROP verwendet, da würde der Folding-Client sich genauso "aufhängen", wie bisher.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (4. März 2020)

*Bitte lesen und ggf. kommentieren ! *

https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Fold...jekt-forscht-an-Coronavirus-Therapie-1344782/


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. März 2020)

Leider ist mir das Glück momentan bei der zweiten Titan nicht gerade hold, hat gestern Abend und heute Morgen wieder versucht vom faulen Server WUs zu holen.

Eigentlich wollte ich ja gestern Abend die Xeons finishen und dann den SMP-Client löschen aber solange dass Problem besteht lasse ich sie mitfalten.

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## picar81_4711 (6. März 2020)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Leider ist mir das Glück momentan bei der zweiten Titan nicht gerade hold, hat gestern Abend und heute Morgen wieder versucht vom faulen Server WUs zu holen.
> 
> Eigentlich wollte ich ja gestern Abend die Xeons finishen und dann den SMP-Client löschen aber solange dass Problem besteht lasse ich sie mitfalten.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk



Ich würde mal Zum Test eine andere HDD an das System hängen mit dem Ubuntu-Image von mir. Oder du sicherst dein Linux und Windows mit Macrium Reflekt und spielst dann testweise das Image drauf. Dann könntest ein Softwareproblem ausschließen, wenn der Fehler dann wieder auftaucht


----------



## Happy_Hepo (6. März 2020)

Alsa das Problem großflächig aufgetreten ist (ich glaube kurz vor der letzten September-Faltwoche), wurde genau der Server als Grund für die Download-Probleme ausgemacht. 
Nachdem ich zweimal einen hängenden Dowload hatte, hab ich den in meiner Firewall gesperrt und seitdem keine Probleme mehr.


----------



## foldinghomealone (6. März 2020)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> *Bitte lesen und ggf. kommentieren ! *
> 
> https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Fold...jekt-forscht-an-Coronavirus-Therapie-1344782/



Ich finde es etwas 'schade', dass F@H so tut, als ob wir schon gegen Corona falten könnten.
Das ist schon irreführend. Wenn nicht mal die 'Guten' ehrlich sind bei dem Thema dann braucht man sich nicht wundern, wenn die Unehrlichen die Leute übern Tisch ziehen.


----------



## Loewe999 (6. März 2020)

Kurze Frage in die Runde: Ich habe vorgestern einen Passkey angefordert - aber er kommt nicht per Mail an - auch bei der Wiederholung gestern und heute ohne Ergebnis. Es wird nur angegeben, das er verschickt wurde. Im Spam ist die Mail auch nicht gelandet. Weiß jemand, ob ggf. der Server nicht läuft und keine Key's generiert bzw. verschickt werden?


----------



## binär-11110110111 (6. März 2020)

Loewe999 schrieb:


> Kurze Frage in die Runde: Ich habe vorgestern einen Passkey angefordert - aber er kommt nicht per Mail an - auch bei der Wiederholung gestern und heute ohne Ergebnis. Es wird nur angegeben, das er verschickt wurde. Im Spam ist die Mail auch nicht gelandet. Weiß jemand, ob ggf. der Server nicht läuft und keine Key's generiert bzw. verschickt werden?



War gerade im Forum, anscheinend gibt es da Probleme: Folding Forum • View topic - Not recieving the passkey (re-sent.  Fixed)

@alle (welche ggf. einen Account drüben haben): Wie seht Ihr das und was kann man da machen ?


----------



## Bumblebee (7. März 2020)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Ich finde es etwas 'schade', dass F@H so tut, als ob wir schon gegen Corona falten könnten.
> Das ist schon irreführend. Wenn nicht mal die 'Guten' ehrlich sind bei dem Thema dann braucht man sich nicht wundern, wenn die Unehrlichen die Leute übern Tisch ziehen.



Stört mich auch - und ich bin ja bekanntlich ein "Stanford-Junkie"


----------



## Neronimo (10. März 2020)

Nach ca. 24h Dauerfalten ist meine CPU zum einen dauerhaft auf 4,4GHz an jedem Kern als auch bei 90°C. Kann mir hier irgendjemand sagen ob das zuviel ist? Gekühlt wird mit nem D-15, die Lüfterkurve ist die voreingestellte des Mainboards...
Außerdem saugt sie knappe 116W anstelle der TDP von 88W. Nicht ganz sicher was ich davon halten soll


----------



## JayTea (10. März 2020)

90° C ist auf die Dauer nix.
Was ist denn nun mit der GPU? Läuft die inzwischen mit >90 % Auslastung? 
Poste sonst mal den Inhalt des Logs im Spoiler.

Was die TDP aussagt.


----------



## Neronimo (10. März 2020)

Die GPU läuft auf 100% und 70°C.  
Inhalt des FAHClient Logs? Einfach alles??

EDIT: Habe die Lüfterkurve mal angepasst, jetzt sind es nur noch ~80°C. Klingt schonmal besser  Aber wiedereinmal startete FAH nicht automatisch, obwohl es dass eigentlich tun sollte. Außerdem hatte ich wiedermal das Problem, dass das Icon in der Taskleiste nicht angezeigt wurde. Müsst ihr den Client und FAHControl auch manuell als Admin starten???


----------



## JayTea (10. März 2020)

Klingt doch schon mal nicht verkehrt.

Jo, ein mal copy&paste bitte. Dazu am besten noch einen Screenshot vom F@h AdvancedControl-Fenster.


----------



## DOcean (11. März 2020)

falten mit der CPU macht imho wenig bis gar keinen Sinn, bringt wenig Punkte und die Ergebnisse sind auch nicht mehr wirklich hilfreich...

Wieviel CPU-Kerne sind zum Falten freigegeben? 2 sollten für die GPU "frei" sein.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (11. März 2020)

CORONA WUs - All projects are using the new OpenMM GPU Core22.

11741: Coronavirus SARS-CoV-2 (COVID-19 causing virus) receptor binding domain in complex with human receptor ACE2. atoms: 165550, credit: 15396

11742: Coronavirus SARS-CoV-2 (COVID-19 causing virus) protease in complex with an inhibitor. atoms: 62227, credit: 9405

11743: Coronavirus SARS-CoV-2 (COVID-19 causing virus) protease - potential drug target. atoms: 62180, credit: 9405

11744: Coronavirus SARS-CoV (SARS causing virus) receptor binding domain trapped by a SARS-CoV S230 antibody. atoms: 109578, credit: 7608

11745: Coronavirus SARS-CoV (SARS causing virus) receptor binding domain mutated to the SARS-CoV-2 (COVID-19 causing virus) trapped by a SARS-CoV S230 antibody. atoms: 110370, credit: 7685

11746: Coronavirus SARS-CoV-2 (COVID-19 causing virus) receptor binding domain in complex with human receptor ACE2 (alternative structure to 11741). atoms: 182699, credit: 16615

PS: 11745 habe ich erfolgreich abgeschlossen, 11744 ist gerade angelaufen. Was auffällig ist, daß diese WUs von meiner GTX 1660 fast 4GB GPU-RAM brauchen.


----------



## Nono15 (11. März 2020)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> CORONA WUs - All projects are using the new OpenMM GPU Core22.
> 
> PS: 11745 habe ich erfolgreich abgeschlossen, 11744 ist gerade angelaufen. Was auffällig ist, daß diese WUs von meiner GTX 1660 fast 4GB GPU-RAM brauchen.



Jupp, die hauen den GPU-Ram ganz schön voll - fast (oder genau) so wie die 1173x-WU´s...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hasestab (11. März 2020)

Die Zuweisungsserver können die Projekte je nach bevorzugter Atomanzahl / Shaderanzahl auf verschiedene GPU-Typen verweisen.

11741: Atome: 165550 => hohe Atomzahl => nvidia RTX 2080ti, AMD rx 5700XT
11742: Atome: 62227 => niedrige Atomzahl => zB nvidia RTX 2070, AMD AMD RX 5500 XT
11743: Atome: 62180 => niedriges Atom Anzahl => zB nvidia RTX 2070, AMD AMD RX 5500 XT
11744: Atome: 109578 => mittlere Atomzahl => zB nvidia RTX 2080, AMD AMD RX 5600 XT
11745: Atome: 110370 => mittlere Atomzahl => zB nvidia RTX 2080, AMD AMD RX 5600 XT
11746: Atome: 182699 => hohe Atomzahl => nvidia RTX 2080ti, AMD rx 5700XT

Niedrige Atomzahl = ~ 50000 Atome
Mittlere Atomzahl = ~ 100000 Atome
hohe Atomzahl = ~ 150000 Atome

Hohe Shadern GPU = nvidia RTX 2080ti, AMD rx 5700XT
Mid - Shadern GPU = nvidia RTX 2080, AMD rx 5600XT
Low - Shadern GPU = nvidia RTX 2070, AMD rx 5500XT

Entsprechend der vorherigen Generation GPUs zusätzlich
hohe Shader GPU = AMD Radeon VII 16GB
Mid - Shadern GPU = NVIDIA GTX 1080ti, RX Vega 64
Low Shader GPU = NVIDIA RTX 1080, AMD RX 580 4 GB


War mir auch neu!

Gruss


----------



## foldinghomealone (11. März 2020)

Jetzt wo es Corona-Projekte gibt, wie wäre es mit einer Falt-Sonderwoche?


----------



## binär-11110110111 (11. März 2020)

Corona P11746 genehmigt sich sogar 4,2GB VRAM, net übel ...


----------



## ProfBoom (11. März 2020)

Oha. Vielleicht ist das der Grund, warum die bei mir sofort abgeschmiert (BAD_WORK_UNIT) ist (habe nur 4GB). Oder ich hatte einfach Pech.


----------



## Neronimo (11. März 2020)

JayTea schrieb:


> Klingt doch schon mal nicht verkehrt.
> 
> Jo, ein mal copy&paste bitte. Dazu am besten noch einen Screenshot vom F@h AdvancedControl-Fenster.





Spoiler



17:12:10:Saving configuration to config.xml
17:12:10:<config>
17:12:10:  <!-- Network -->
17:12:10:  <proxy v=':8080'/>
17:12:10:
17:12:10:  <!-- User Information -->
17:12:10:  <passkey v='********************************'/>
17:12:10:  <team v='70335'/>
17:12:10:  <user v='Neronimo'/>
17:12:10:
17:12:10:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
17:12:10:  <slot id='0' type='CPU'>
17:12:10:    <cpus v='4'/>
17:12:10:  </slot>
17:12:10:  <slot id='1' type='GPU'/>
17:12:10:</config>
17:12:10:FS00:Shutting core down
17:12:10:WU00:FS00:0xa7:WARNING:Console control signal 1 on PID 18092
17:12:10:WU00:FS00:0xa7:Exiting, please wait. . .
17:12:13:WU00:FS00:FahCore returned: INTERRUPTED (102 = 0x66)
17:12:13:WU00:FS00:Starting
17:12:13:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Changed SMP threads from 6 to 4 this can cause some work units to fail
17:12:13:WU00:FS00:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient\cores/cores.foldingathome.org/v7/win/64bit/avx/Core_a7.fah/FahCore_a7.exe" -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 705 -lifeline 15344 -checkpoint 15 -np 4
17:12:13:WU00:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 5716
17:12:13:WU00:FS00:Core PID:14312
17:12:13:WU00:FS00:FahCore 0xa7 started
17:12:13:WU00:FS00:0xa7:*********************** Log Started 2020-03-11T17:12:13Z ***********************
17:12:13:WU00:FS00:0xa7:************************** Gromacs Folding@home Core ***************************
17:12:13:WU00:FS00:0xa7:       Type: 0xa7
17:12:13:WU00:FS00:0xa7:       Core: Gromacs
17:12:13:WU00:FS00:0xa7:       Args: -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 705 -lifeline 5716 -checkpoint 15 -np 4
17:12:13:WU00:FS00:0xa7:************************************ CBang *************************************
17:12:13:WU00:FS00:0xa7:       Date: Oct 26 2019
17:12:13:WU00:FS00:0xa7:       Time: 01:38:25
17:12:13:WU00:FS00:0xa7:   Revision: c46a1a011a24143739ac7218c5a435f66777f62f
17:12:13:WU00:FS00:0xa7:     Branch: master
17:12:13:WU00:FS00:0xa7:   Compiler: Visual C++ 2008
17:12:13:WU00:FS00:0xa7:    Options: /TP /nologo /EHa /wd4297 /wd4103 /Ox /MT
17:12:13:WU00:FS00:0xa7:   Platform: win32 10
17:12:13:WU00:FS00:0xa7:       Bits: 64
17:12:13:WU00:FS00:0xa7:       Mode: Release
17:12:13:WU00:FS00:0xa7:************************************ System ************************************
17:12:13:WU00:FS00:0xa7:        CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4790K CPU @ 4.00GHz
17:12:13:WU00:FS00:0xa7:     CPU ID: GenuineIntel Family 6 Model 60 Stepping 3
17:12:13:WU00:FS00:0xa7:       CPUs: 8
17:12:13:WU00:FS00:0xa7:     Memory: 15.94GiB
17:12:13:WU00:FS00:0xa7:Free Memory: 11.71GiB
17:12:13:WU00:FS00:0xa7:    Threads: WINDOWS_THREADS
17:12:13:WU00:FS00:0xa7: OS Version: 6.2
17:12:13:WU00:FS00:0xa7:Has Battery: false
17:12:13:WU00:FS00:0xa7: On Battery: false
17:12:13:WU00:FS00:0xa7: UTC Offset: 1
17:12:13:WU00:FS00:0xa7:        PID: 14312
17:12:13:WU00:FS00:0xa7:        CWD: C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient\work
17:12:13:WU00:FS00:0xa7:******************************** Build - libFAH ********************************
17:12:13:WU00:FS00:0xa7:    Version: 0.0.18
17:12:13:WU00:FS00:0xa7:     Author: Joseph Coffland <joseph@cauldrondevelopment.com>
17:12:13:WU00:FS00:0xa7:  Copyright: 2019 foldingathome.org
17:12:13:WU00:FS00:0xa7:   Homepage: Folding@home – Fighting disease with a world wide distributed super computer.
17:12:13:WU00:FS00:0xa7:       Date: Oct 26 2019
17:12:13:WU00:FS00:0xa7:       Time: 01:52:30
17:12:13:WU00:FS00:0xa7:   Revision: c1e3513b1bc0c16013668f2173ee969e5995b38e
17:12:13:WU00:FS00:0xa7:     Branch: master
17:12:13:WU00:FS00:0xa7:   Compiler: Visual C++ 2008
17:12:13:WU00:FS00:0xa7:    Options: /TP /nologo /EHa /wd4297 /wd4103 /Ox /MT
17:12:13:WU00:FS00:0xa7:   Platform: win32 10
17:12:13:WU00:FS00:0xa7:       Bits: 64
17:12:13:WU00:FS00:0xa7:       Mode: Release
17:12:13:WU00:FS00:0xa7:************************************ Build *************************************
17:12:13:WU00:FS00:0xa7:       SIMD: avx_256
17:12:13:WU00:FS00:0xa7:********************************************************************************
17:12:13:WU00:FS00:0xa7roject: 14401 (Run 0, Clone 2044, Gen 73)
17:12:13:WU00:FS00:0xa7:Unit: 0x0000004e80fccb095dcb2fb307247ddd
17:12:13:WU00:FS00:0xa7igital signatures verified
17:12:13:WU00:FS00:0xa7:Calling: mdrun -s frame73.tpr -o frame73.trr -x frame73.xtc -cpi state.cpt -cpt 15 -nt 4
17:12:13:WU00:FS00:0xa7:Steps: first=9125000 total=125000
17:12:15:WU00:FS00:0xa7:Completed 432 out of 125000 steps (0%)
17:12:43:Saving configuration to config.xml
17:12:43:<config>
17:12:43:  <!-- Network -->
17:12:43:  <proxy v=':8080'/>
17:12:43:
17:12:43:  <!-- Slot Control -->
17:12:43:  <power v='full'/>
17:12:43:
17:12:43:  <!-- User Information -->
17:12:43:  <passkey v='********************************'/>
17:12:43:  <team v='70335'/>
17:12:43:  <user v='Neronimo'/>
17:12:43:
17:12:43:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
17:12:43:  <slot id='0' type='CPU'>
17:12:43:    <cpus v='4'/>
17:12:43:  </slot>
17:12:43:  <slot id='1' type='GPU'/>
17:12:43:</config>
17:12:50:WU01:FS01ownload 6.96%
17:12:56:WU01:FS01ownload 11.78%
17:13:02:WU01:FS01ownload 19.28%
17:13:08:WU01:FS01ownload 28.38%
17:13:14:WU01:FS01ownload 38.56%
17:13:20:WU01:FS01ownload 43.38%
17:13:26:WU01:FS01ownload 52.49%
17:13:32:WU01:FS01ownload 63.20%
17:13:35:WU00:FS00:0xa7:Completed 1250 out of 125000 steps (1%)
17:13:38:WU01:FS01ownload 69.62%
17:13:44:WU01:FS01ownload 79.26%
17:13:50:WU01:FS01ownload 87.30%
17:13:56:WU01:FS01ownload 99.08%
17:13:57:WU01:FS01ownload complete
17:13:57:WU01:FS01:Received Unit: id:01 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:11737 run:0 clone:1774 gen:317 core:0x22 unit:0x000001958ca304f15dfbe6d9ebe219cb
17:13:57:WU01:FS01ownloading core from http://cores.foldingathome.org/v7/win/64bit/Core_22.fah
17:13:57:WU01:FS01:Connecting to cores.foldingathome.org:80
17:13:57:WU01:FS01:FahCore 22: Downloading 4.04MiB
17:14:03:WU01:FS01:FahCore 22: 61.89%
17:14:06:WU01:FS01:FahCore 22: Download complete
17:14:06:WU01:FS01:Valid core signature
17:14:06:WU01:FS01:Unpacked 13.49MiB to cores/cores.foldingathome.org/v7/win/64bit/Core_22.fah/FahCore_22.exe
17:14:06:WU01:FS01:Starting
17:14:06:WU01:FS01:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient\cores/cores.foldingathome.org/v7/win/64bit/Core_22.fah/FahCore_22.exe" -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 705 -lifeline 15344 -checkpoint 15 -gpu-vendor nvidia -opencl-platform 0 -opencl-device 0 -cuda-device 0 -gpu 0
17:14:06:WU01:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 14676
17:14:06:WU01:FS01:Core PID:8852
17:14:06:WU01:FS01:FahCore 0x22 started
17:14:07:WU01:FS01:0x22:*********************** Log Started 2020-03-11T17:14:06Z ***********************
17:14:07:WU01:FS01:0x22:*************************** Core22 Folding@home Core ***************************
17:14:07:WU01:FS01:0x22:       Type: 0x22
17:14:07:WU01:FS01:0x22:       Core: Core22
17:14:07:WU01:FS01:0x22:    Website: Folding@home – Fighting disease with a world wide distributed super computer.
17:14:07:WU01:FS01:0x22:  Copyright: (c) 2009-2018 foldingathome.org
17:14:07:WU01:FS01:0x22:     Author: John Chodera <john.chodera@choderalab.org> and Rafal Wiewiora
17:14:07:WU01:FS01:0x22:             <rafal.wiewiora@choderalab.org>
17:14:07:WU01:FS01:0x22:       Args: -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 705 -lifeline 14676 -checkpoint 15
17:14:07:WU01:FS01:0x22:             -gpu-vendor nvidia -opencl-platform 0 -opencl-device 0 -cuda-device
17:14:07:WU01:FS01:0x22:             0 -gpu 0
17:14:07:WU01:FS01:0x22:     Config: <none>
17:14:07:WU01:FS01:0x22:************************************ Build *************************************
17:14:07:WU01:FS01:0x22:    Version: 0.0.2
17:14:07:WU01:FS01:0x22:       Date: Dec 6 2019
17:14:07:WU01:FS01:0x22:       Time: 21:30:31
17:14:07:WU01:FS01:0x22: Repository: Git
17:14:07:WU01:FS01:0x22:   Revision: abeb39247cc72df5af0f63723edafadb23d5dfbe
17:14:07:WU01:FS01:0x22:     Branch: HEAD
17:14:07:WU01:FS01:0x22:   Compiler: Visual C++ 2008
17:14:07:WU01:FS01:0x22:    Options: /TP /nologo /EHa /wd4297 /wd4103 /Ox /MT
17:14:07:WU01:FS01:0x22:   Platform: win32 10
17:14:07:WU01:FS01:0x22:       Bits: 64
17:14:07:WU01:FS01:0x22:       Mode: Release
17:14:07:WU01:FS01:0x22:************************************ System ************************************
17:14:07:WU01:FS01:0x22:        CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4790K CPU @ 4.00GHz
17:14:07:WU01:FS01:0x22:     CPU ID: GenuineIntel Family 6 Model 60 Stepping 3
17:14:07:WU01:FS01:0x22:       CPUs: 8
17:14:07:WU01:FS01:0x22:     Memory: 15.94GiB
17:14:07:WU01:FS01:0x22:Free Memory: 11.44GiB
17:14:07:WU01:FS01:0x22:    Threads: WINDOWS_THREADS
17:14:07:WU01:FS01:0x22: OS Version: 6.2
17:14:07:WU01:FS01:0x22:Has Battery: false
17:14:07:WU01:FS01:0x22: On Battery: false
17:14:07:WU01:FS01:0x22: UTC Offset: 1
17:14:07:WU01:FS01:0x22:        PID: 8852
17:14:07:WU01:FS01:0x22:        CWD: C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient\work
17:14:07:WU01:FS01:0x22:         OS: Windows 10 Home
17:14:07:WU01:FS01:0x22:    OS Arch: AMD64
17:14:07:WU01:FS01:0x22:********************************************************************************
17:14:07:WU01:FS01:0x22: Project: 11737 (Run 0, Clone 1774, Gen 317)
17:14:07:WU01:FS01:0x22:Unit: 0x000001958ca304f15dfbe6d9ebe219cb
17:14:07:WU01:FS01:0x22:Reading tar file core.xml
17:14:07:WU01:FS01:0x22:Reading tar file integrator.xml
17:14:07:WU01:FS01:0x22:Reading tar file state.xml
17:14:07:WU01:FS01:0x22:Reading tar file system.xml
17:14:07:WU01:FS01:0x22: Digital signatures verified
17:14:07:WU01:FS01:0x22:Folding@home GPU Core22 Folding@home Core
17:14:07:WU01:FS01:0x22:Version 0.0.2
17:14:09:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 0 out of 5000000 steps (0%)
17:14:09:WU01:FS01:0x22:Temperature control disabled. Requirements: single Nvidia GPU, tmax must be < 110 and twait >= 900
17:15:41:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 50000 out of 5000000 steps (1%)
17:15:45:WU00:FS00:0xa7:Completed 2500 out of 125000 steps (2%)
17:17:13:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 100000 out of 5000000 steps (2%)
17:18:04:WU00:FS00:0xa7:Completed 3750 out of 125000 steps (3%)






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier mal Log und der Screenshot. Habe allerdings gerade eben erst FAH wieder gestartet, lief also nicht noch eine weitere Nacht. Was da im Log steht erscheint mir wenig spannend  
Komischerweise öffnet sich das Advanced Control Fenster nur noch im Win2000 Style, und andere Themes gibt es auch nicht  Aber solange es läuft. 
Noch ne Frage: Da ich ja eigentlich wegen Covid-19 mich entschieden habe FAH mal wieder anzuwerfen, kann ich auch, jetzt wo hier weiter oben die Projekte stehen, manuell entscheiden an welchem gearbeitet werden soll?? Zumal Projekt 11737 laut kurzer Recherche nichtmal an etwas richtigen arbeitet


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. März 2020)

Hasestab schrieb:


> Die Zuweisungsserver können die Projekte je nach bevorzugter Atomanzahl / Shaderanzahl auf verschiedene GPU-Typen verweisen.
> 
> 11741: Atome: 165550 => hohe Atomzahl => nvidia RTX 2080ti, AMD rx 5700XT
> 11742: Atome: 62227 => niedrige Atomzahl => zB nvidia RTX 2070, AMD AMD RX 5500 XT
> ...


An dieser Theorie hab ich leichte Zweifel:
Bis auf die P11741 haben meine Titan's (3'072 Shader) schon alle gefaltet (die ganz grosse P11746 sogar schon 3X).


----------



## binär-11110110111 (11. März 2020)

Neronimo schrieb:


> Noch ne Frage: Da ich ja eigentlich wegen Covid-19 mich entschieden habe FAH mal wieder anzuwerfen, kann ich auch, jetzt wo hier weiter oben die Projekte stehen, manuell entscheiden an welchem gearbeitet werden soll?? Zumal Projekt 11737 laut kurzer Recherche nichtmal an etwas richtigen arbeitet



Es ist ein Testprojekt zur Validierung der neuesten Version des GPH-Kerns (0x22 wie z.B. Corona) von FAH. Ist also nicht Unnütz, sollte aber eigentlich unter Beta laufen.


----------



## JayTea (11. März 2020)

@Neronimo: sieht eigentlich gar nicht so schlecht aus. Oder was meinen die anderen? 
Eine nvidia-GPU brauch jedenfalls immer 1 Kern (2 Threads) um die WorkUnit “vorzukauen“.

Den Style kann man eigentlich irgendwo in den Einstellungen wechseln. Kannst du dort keinen anderen auswählen?!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. März 2020)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Es ist ein Testprojekt zur Validierung der neuesten Version des GPH-Kerns (0x22 wie z.B. Corona) von FAH. Ist also nicht Unnütz, sollte aber eigentlich unter Beta laufen.


Für ein Testopjekt das unter Beta läuft bekomme ich die P11737 viel zu oft.


----------



## Neronimo (11. März 2020)

JayTea schrieb:


> Den Style kann man eigentlich irgendwo in den Einstellungen wechseln. Kannst du dort keinen anderen auswählen?!



Nope, gibt nur "default". Vorgestern gabs noch andere, aber sobald ich den Client manuell gestartet habe und es dann irgendwie geschafft habe die advanced controls zu öffnen gibts nur den. Ist aber auch eher zweitrangig.

EDIT: 





> Für ein Testopjekt das unter Beta läuft bekomme ich die P11737 viel zu oft.


Habe es gerade beendet, gesendet und was kam danach... Nochmal 11737 ;-;


----------



## foldinghomealone (12. März 2020)

Es gibt CPU-Corona-Projekte auf advanced
Folding Forum • View topic - New COVID-related (CPU, A7) Projects (14530/14531) on ADV


----------



## binär-11110110111 (13. März 2020)

Server offline !?  



Spoiler



Gegenstelle nach einer bestimmten Zeitspanne nicht richtig reagiert hat, oder die hergestellte Verbindung war fehlerhaft, da der verbundene Host nicht reagiert hat.07:08:41:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 65.254.110.245:8080
07:08:41:WU00:FS01:Assigned to work server 140.163.4.231
07:08:41:WU00:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: READY gpu:0:TU116 [GeForce GTX 1660] from 140.163.4.231
07:08:41:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 140.163.4.231:8080
07:09:02:WARNING:WU00:FS01:WorkServer connection failed on port 8080 trying 80
07:09:02:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 140.163.4.231:80
07:09:24:ERROR:WU00:FS01:Exception: Failed to connect to 140.163.4.231:80: Ein Verbindungsversuch ist fehlgeschlagen, da die Gegenstelle nach einer bestimmten Zeitspanne nicht richtig reagiert hat, oder die hergestellte Verbindung war fehlerhaft, da der verbundene Host nicht reagiert hat.
07:15:32:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 65.254.110.245:8080
07:15:33:WU00:FS01:Assigned to work server 140.163.4.231
07:15:33:WU00:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: READY gpu:0:TU116 [GeForce GTX 1660] from 140.163.4.231
07:15:33:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 140.163.4.231:8080
07:16:53:ERROR:WU00:FS01:Exception: 10002: Received short response, expected 512 bytes, got 0
07:26:38:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 65.254.110.245:8080
07:26:38:WU00:FS01:Assigned to work server 140.163.4.231
07:26:38:WU00:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: READY gpu:0:TU116 [GeForce GTX 1660] from 140.163.4.231
07:26:38:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 140.163.4.231:8080
07:26:59:WARNING:WU00:FS01:WorkServer connection failed on port 8080 trying 80
07:26:59:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 140.163.4.231:80
07:27:20:ERROR:WU00:FS01:Exception: Failed to connect to 140.163.4.231:80: Ein Verbindungsversuch ist fehlgeschlagen, da die Gegenstelle nach einer bestimmten Zeitspanne nicht richtig reagiert hat, oder die hergestellte Verbindung war fehlerhaft, da der verbundene Host nicht reagiert hat.
07:44:34:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 65.254.110.245:8080
07:44:35:WU00:FS01:Assigned to work server 140.163.4.231
07:44:35:WU00:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: READY gpu:0:TU116 [GeForce GTX 1660] from 140.163.4.231
07:44:35:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 140.163.4.231:8080
07:44:56:WARNING:WU00:FS01:WorkServer connection failed on port 8080 trying 80
07:44:56:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 140.163.4.231:80
07:45:17:ERROR:WU00:FS01:Exception: Failed to connect to 140.163.4.231:80: Ein Verbindungsversuch ist fehlgeschlagen, da die Gegenstelle nach einer bestimmten Zeitspanne nicht richtig reagiert hat, oder die hergestellte Verbindung war fehlerhaft, da der verbundene Host nicht reagiert hat.
08:13:37:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 65.254.110.245:8080
08:13:37:WU00:FS01:Assigned to work server 140.163.4.231
08:13:37:WU00:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: READY gpu:0:TU116 [GeForce GTX 1660] from 140.163.4.231
08:13:37:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 140.163.4.231:8080
08:13:58:WARNING:WU00:FS01:WorkServer connection failed on port 8080 trying 80
08:13:58:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 140.163.4.231:80
08:14:19:ERROR:WU00:FS01:Exception: Failed to connect to 140.163.4.231:80: Ein Verbindungsversuch ist fehlgeschlagen, da die Gegenstelle nach einer bestimmten Zeitspanne nicht richtig reagiert hat, oder die hergestellte Verbindung war fehlerhaft, da der verbundene Host nicht reagiert hat.


----------



## foldinghomealone (13. März 2020)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Server offline !?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Den hat ein Virus daniedergestreckt


----------



## ChrisMK72 (13. März 2020)

Ich falte auch wieder mit. Das verkraftet den ihr Server nicht.  Bringt alles durcheinander.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (13. März 2020)

Juhuuuuhhh, CPU funktioniert, wenn man mal von den PPD absieht ...  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. März 2020)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Server offline !?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bist nicht der Einzige mit solchen Verbindungsproblem > während 2-3h heute Nachmittag hier das Gleiche.
Jetzt aktuell läuft es ohne das ich eingreifen musste wieder problemlos.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (13. März 2020)

Bei mir will die GPU einfach keine WU bekommen, werd's morgen wieder versuchen. Lediglich die CPU schafft derzeit 1,2K pro WU (8,5K PPD).


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. März 2020)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Bei mir will die GPU einfach keine WU bekommen, werd's morgen wieder versuchen. Lediglich die CPU schafft derzeit 1,2K pro WU (8,5K PPD).


Nur 8'500PPD? 

Ich krieg mit meinen Ivy Bridge-Xeons mit 6 Threads dass 10fache.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (13. März 2020)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Nur 8'500PPD?
> Ich krieg mit meinen Ivy Bridge-Xeons mit 6 Threads dass 10fache.



Hab noch einen AMD FX-8370E Vishera @3,3GHz, 6 Kerne (3 Module = ca. 4,5 Kerne) sind/ waren aktiv.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. März 2020)

Vor dem Hintergrund ist klar warum (mein 1090T wäre da auch in etwa der Region).

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. März 2020)

Ihr meintet ja dass die Corona-WU's viel GPU-RAM brauchen:
Eine meiner beiden Titan's faltet gerade eine P11746 die mit 182699 Atoms die Grössete ist > selbst die belegt unter Ubuntu gerade mal 608MB (die anderen sind im 300-500MB-Bereich).  

Unter Windows gegen die 4GB und unter Linux gerade mal 600MB?


----------



## Neronimo (14. März 2020)

Spoiler



12:02:24:Trying to access database...
12:02:24:Successfully acquired database lock
12:02:24:Enabled folding slot 01: READY gpu:0:GM204 [GeForce GTX 980] 4612
12:02:24:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 65.254.110.245:8080
12:02:25:WU00:FS01:Assigned to work server 140.163.4.231
12:02:25:WU00:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: READY gpu:0:GM204 [GeForce GTX 980] 4612 from 140.163.4.231
12:02:25:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 140.163.4.231:8080
12:03:29:ERROR:WU00:FS01:Exception: Server did not assign work unit
12:03:29:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 65.254.110.245:8080
12:03:29:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '65.254.110.245:8080': No WUs available for this configuration
12:03:29:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 18.218.241.186:80
12:03:30:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '18.218.241.186:80': No WUs available for this configuration
12:03:30:ERROR:WU00:FS01:Exception: Could not get an assignment
12:04:29:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 65.254.110.245:8080
12:04:30:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '65.254.110.245:8080': No WUs available for this configuration
12:04:30:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 18.218.241.186:80
12:04:30:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '18.218.241.186:80': No WUs available for this configuration
12:04:30:ERROR:WU00:FS01:Exception: Could not get an assignment
12:06:06:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 65.254.110.245:8080
12:06:06:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '65.254.110.245:8080': No WUs available for this configuration
12:06:06:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 18.218.241.186:80
12:06:07:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '18.218.241.186:80': No WUs available for this configuration
12:06:07:ERROR:WU00:FS01:Exception: Could not get an assignment
12:08:43:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 65.254.110.245:8080
12:08:44:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '65.254.110.245:8080': No WUs available for this configuration
12:08:44:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 18.218.241.186:80
12:08:44:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '18.218.241.186:80': No WUs available for this configuration
12:08:44:ERROR:WU00:FS01:Exception: Could not get an assignment
12:12:58:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 65.254.110.245:8080
12:12:58:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '65.254.110.245:8080': No WUs available for this configuration
12:12:58:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 18.218.241.186:80
12:12:58:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '18.218.241.186:80': No WUs available for this configuration
12:12:58:ERROR:WU00:FS01:Exception: Could not get an assignment
12:19:49:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 65.254.110.245:8080
12:19:49:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '65.254.110.245:8080': No WUs available for this configuration
12:19:49:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 18.218.241.186:80
12:19:50:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '18.218.241.186:80': No WUs available for this configuration
12:19:50:ERROR:WU00:FS01:Exception: Could not get an assignment
12:30:54:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 65.254.110.245:8080
12:30:55:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '65.254.110.245:8080': No WUs available for this configuration
12:30:55:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 18.218.241.186:80
12:30:55:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '18.218.241.186:80': No WUs available for this configuration
12:30:55:ERROR:WU00:FS01:Exception: Could not get an assignment
12:48:51:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 65.254.110.245:8080
12:48:51:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '65.254.110.245:8080': No WUs available for this configuration
12:48:51:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 18.218.241.186:80
12:48:52:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '18.218.241.186:80': No WUs available for this configuration
12:48:52:ERROR:WU00:FS01:Exception: Could not get an assignment



Noch andere denen das so geht? Gestern lief es noch problemlos...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. März 2020)

@Neronimo:
Bei mir genau das Gleiche. 

Lass aktuell meine Xeons wieder mitfalten damit wenigstens irgendwas faltet (die bekommen WUs).


----------



## Bumblebee (14. März 2020)

@Neronimo:

Hier ebenso


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. März 2020)

Da die Titan's momentan keine WUs bekommen lasse ich die Xeons mit allen 8 Kernen falten (HT deaktiviert) > P14307 = 133kPPD 
Die beiden Kerne die ich normalerweise für die Titans freilasse, machen also ~50kPPD aus.


----------



## Shadow86 (14. März 2020)

Jep, wenn man auf dem dicken einfach mal zwischendurch ne WU durchballern will und nix passiert...

edit:
Ach, doch jetzt ja, eine Insel WU.


----------



## Flakstar (14. März 2020)

Auch hier das selbe Fehlerbild. Die CPU zieht sich neue WUs, die GPU hängt in der Luft. Gestern konnte dieses Problem noch durch einen Neustart des F@H Client gelöst werden. Heute helfen auch kein Neustart des Clients und des System mehr.

Auszug aus den Logs 
"16:40:11:WARNING:WU01:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '65.254.110.245:8080': No WUs available for this configuration
16:40:11:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 18.218.241.186:80
16:40:12:WARNING:WU01:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '18.218.241.186:80': No WUs available for this configuration"


----------



## Neronimo (14. März 2020)

Es geht wieder  
Also zumindest für die nächsten 5 Tage () laut Client Control. Naja, mal schauen wie lange es tatsächlich dauert

EDIT: Kennt hier jemand Project 14310? Scheint aus irgendeinem Grund meiner 980 Probleme zu bereiten...


----------



## Schussmann (14. März 2020)

also ich hab keine Probleme. Bekomme wenn der Rechner läuft immer WU und auch keine Down- / Upload-Fehler.
Habe den Client auf Any stehen.


----------



## Flakstar (14. März 2020)

Log
16:47:02:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 65.254.110.245:8080
16:47:03:WU01:FS01:Assigned to work server 155.247.166.220
16:47:03:WU01:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: READY gpu:0:TU106 [GeForce RTX 2060 Super] from 155.247.166.220
16:47:03:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 155.247.166.220:8080
16:47:03:ERROR:WU01:FS01:Exception: 10001: Server responded: HTTP_SERVICE_UNAVAILABLE
[...]
16:53:54:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 65.254.110.245:8080
16:53:54:WU01:FS01:Assigned to work server 140.163.4.231
16:53:54:WU01:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: READY gpu:0:TU106 [GeForce RTX 2060 Super] from 140.163.4.231
16:53:54:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 140.163.4.231:8080
16:54:10:ERROR:WU01:FS01:Exception: Server did not assign work unit


----------



## ursmii (14. März 2020)

fehler über fehler
heute 2 x F@H ge'exitet und im taskmanager gekillt.  hat 1 x geholfen; nun geht im moment nix mehr für die GPU
die CPU erhält daten, aber das ist nur pippifax



Spoiler



01:48:45:ERROR:WU01:FS01:Exception: Transfer failed
03:53:06:WARNING:WU01:FS01:WorkServer connection failed on port 8080 trying 80
03:53:27:WARNING:WU01:FS01:Exception: Failed to send results to work server: Failed to connect to 140.163.4.231:80: A connection attempt failed because the connected party did not properly respond after a period of time, or established connection failed because connected host has failed to respond.
******************************* Date: 2020-03-13 *******************************
09:44:17:WARNING:WU00:FS01:WorkServer connection failed on port 8080 trying 80
09:44:38:ERROR:WU00:FS01:Exception: Failed to connect to 140.163.4.231:80: A connection attempt failed because the connected party did not properly respond after a period of time, or established connection failed because connected host has failed to respond.
09:45:00:WARNING:WU00:FS01:WorkServer connection failed on port 8080 trying 80
09:45:22:ERROR:WU00:FS01:Exception: Failed to connect to 140.163.4.231:80: A connection attempt failed because the connected party did not properly respond after a period of time, or established connection failed because connected host has failed to respond.
09:46:00:WARNING:WU00:FS01:WorkServer connection failed on port 8080 trying 80
09:47:24:ERROR:WU00:FS01:Exception: 10002: Received short response, expected 512 bytes, got 0
09:47:46:WARNING:WU00:FS01:WorkServer connection failed on port 8080 trying 80
09:48:07:ERROR:WU00:FS01:Exception: Failed to connect to 140.163.4.231:80: A connection attempt failed because the connected party did not properly respond after a period of time, or established connection failed because connected host has failed to respond.
09:50:23:WARNING:WU00:FS01:WorkServer connection failed on port 8080 trying 80
09:50:44:ERROR:WU00:FS01:Exception: Failed to connect to 140.163.4.231:80: A connection attempt failed because the connected party did not properly respond after a period of time, or established connection failed because connected host has failed to respond.
09:54:37:WARNING:WU00:FS01:WorkServer connection failed on port 8080 trying 80
09:54:59:ERROR:WU00:FS01:Exception: Failed to connect to 140.163.4.231:80: A connection attempt failed because the connected party did not properly respond after a period of time, or established connection failed because connected host has failed to respond.
10:01:29:WARNING:WU00:FS01:WorkServer connection failed on port 8080 trying 80




*********************** Log Started 2020-03-14T15:20:31Z ***********************
16:19:34:ERROR:WU02:FS00:Exception: 10001: Server responded: HTTP_SERVICE_UNAVAILABLE
16:49:27:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '65.254.110.245:8080': No WUs available for this configuration
16:49:28:ERROR:WU00:FS01:Exception: 10001: Server responded: HTTP_SERVICE_UNAVAILABLE
16:49:29:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '65.254.110.245:8080': No WUs available for this configuration
16:49:29:ERROR:WU00:FS01:Exception: 10001: Server responded: HTTP_SERVICE_UNAVAILABLE


*********************** Log Started 2020-03-14T17:17:53Z ***********************
17:17:55:ERROR:WU00:FS01:Exception: 10001: Server responded: HTTP_SERVICE_UNAVAILABLE
17:17:56:ERROR:WU00:FS01:Exception: 10001: Server responded: HTTP_SERVICE_UNAVAILABLE
17:18:57:ERROR:WU00:FS01:Exception: 10001: Server responded: HTTP_SERVICE_UNAVAILABLE

17:20:33:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 65.254.110.245:8080
17:20:34:WU00:FS01:Assigned to work server 155.247.166.220
*17:20:34:WU00:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: READY gpu:0:TU102 [GeForce RTX 2080 Ti Rev. A] M 13448 from 155.247.166.220*
17:20:34:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 155.247.166.220:8080
17:20:34:ERROR:WU00:FS01:Exception: 10001: Server responded: HTTP_SERVICE_UNAVAILABLE
17:23:10:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 65.254.110.245:8080
*17:23:11:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '65.254.110.245:8080': No WUs available for this configuration*
17:23:11:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 18.218.241.186:80
17:23:11:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '18.218.241.186:80': No WUs available for this configuration
17:23:11:ERROR:WU00:FS01:Exception: Could not get an assignment


----------



## picar81_4711 (14. März 2020)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Da die Titan's momentan keine WUs bekommen lasse ich die Xeons mit allen 8 Kernen falten (HT deaktiviert) > P14307 = 133kPPD
> Die beiden Kerne die ich normalerweise für die Titans freilasse, machen also ~50kPPD aus.



Ich bekomm seit 12h keine WUs mehr. Habe jetzt meine Faltrechner leider ausgeschaltet. Werde es am Montag wieder probieren....


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. März 2020)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Ich bekomm seit 12h keine WUs mehr. Habe jetzt meine Faltrechner leider ausgeschaltet. Werde es am Montag wieder probieren....


Eine Titan hat eine WU bekommen , die Zweite langweilt sich


----------



## ursmii (14. März 2020)

UPDATE

endlich ist wieder eine WU rein gekommen

19:19:20:WU00:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: READY gpu:0:TU102 [GeForce RTX 2080 Ti Rev. A] M 13448 from 128.252.203.10
19:19:20:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 128.252.203.10:8080
19:19:33:WU00:FS01ownloading 60.84MiB
19:19:39:WU00:FS01ownload 30.82%
19:19:45:WU00:FS01ownload 67.49%
19:19:50:WU00:FS01ownload complete
19:19:50:WU00:FS01:Received Unit: id:00 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:14266 run:0 clone:59 gen:103 core:0x21 unit:0x0000007980fccb0a5daa000a1504d318
19:19:50:WU00:FS01:Starting


----------



## Bumblebee (14. März 2020)

… und weil es sonst langweilig würde bekomme ich jetzt auch noch:

Exception: 10001: Server responded: HTTP_SERVICE_UNAVAILABLE

Das ist echt nicht mehr prickelnd


----------



## sentinel1 (14. März 2020)

Ich bin erstmal OFF, zu viele Fehler und Wartezeiten, wahrscheinlich ist man dem Ansturm nicht mehr gewachsen. 

Es gibt vermutlich derzeit genügend andere Falter  .


----------



## Nono15 (14. März 2020)

ist mir wohl auch passiert - zumindest komm ich via teamviewer nicht mehr rein, somit hat es wohl einen restart gegeben.
aber jetzt faltet er wieder


----------



## Hasestab (14. März 2020)

Ich hab im Fah Forum was von neuen Servern gelesen gegen einige Probleme.

Eventuell werden die gerade konfiguriert oder dabei ist was schief gelaufen.

Gruss


Dieses Problem wurde auch mit starkem Serververkehr in Verbindung gebracht. Wir haben Serveränderungen vorgenommen, die Ihre früheren Bemerkungen erläutern.

Einige neue Server sind eingetroffen und werden derzeit konfiguriert, sodass wir in naher Zukunft eine solide Lösung erwarten.

Ist vom 7 März.

Gruss


----------



## voodoman (14. März 2020)

Bei mir auch tote Hose... Alle GPUs leer gelaufen.


----------



## Knutowskie (14. März 2020)

GPU sowie CPU haben kein Bock mehr. Schade. Wie bereits geschildert gibt es keine WU mehr.

Der COVID-19 Hype hat wohl zu viele zum Falten bekehrt. Ich fühle mich schuldig Habe ich doch einen neuen Jünger gewonnen und zwei animiert, mal wieder öfter was zu machen.


----------



## mattinator (14. März 2020)

Pause, da bleibt der Rechner eben mal aus bis morgen Vormittag. Tu ich eben etwas für unsere Umwelt.


----------



## -Shorty- (15. März 2020)

Schöner neuer MoRa.   

Faltet wieder.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arcDaniel (15. März 2020)

Seit meinem letzten Post hier im Forum sin sicherlich ewigkeiten vergangen. Das Forum, abseits von diesem Bereich hat mich einfach angek.... Im allgemeinen hat ebenfalls das intensivität mit welcher ich mich für den PC-Hardware Bereich beschäftigt habe abgenommen (Familie, neu Aufgaben bei der Arbeit... muss mich jetzt mit Access und SQL auseinander setzen...), somit war auch das Falten zum stillstand gekommen.

Die aktuelle Lage hat mich aber dazu veranlasst, meine 2080ti wieder auch hochtouren Falten zu lassen.

Viele von uns haben persönliche Gründe, weshalb wir überhaupt unsere Rechner falten lassen, oft sind es Angehörige, Freunde oder man selbst, welche unter einer der Krankheiten leiden. Jetzt mit der Corona-Pandemie sind genau diese Menschen einer zusätlichen Gefahr ausgesetzt. 

Bei all den Unannähmlichkeiten auf welche wir zusteuern, geht es ja nicht darum gesunde Menschen, welche Covid-19 als kleine Grippe weg stecken, sondern das Virus von Leuten fern zu halten, welche es nicht überleben werden. 

So möchte ich nicht für den Tod meines 92Jahre alten Opas, welcher mit 14 angefangen hat zu rauchen, in der Mine als Sprengmeister gearbeitet hat und danach in einem Aspest verseuchten Stahlwerk in rente gangen ist, verantwortlich sein....

Somit wüchne ich euch allen stabile Falt-Rechner und hoffe wir überstehen diese Zeiten schnellst möglich.


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (15. März 2020)

bei mir konnte er sich um 9.!= heute aus dem nix ne WU ziehen (11754) mal gucken was passiert wenn die fertig ist


----------



## brooker (15. März 2020)

... willkommen zurück!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. März 2020)

Aktuell bekommen auch meine Xeons keine WU's.
Wenigstens hat eine der beiden Titans was zu tun.

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ProfBoom (15. März 2020)

@*Neronim*
Ich habe bereits mehrere 14310 gefaltet, scheinen auf einer RX580 keine Probleme zu machen (außer der Laufzeit von 10 Stunden)


----------



## foldinghomealone (15. März 2020)

Ich will jetzt hier kein Spielverderber sein aber ich äußere jetzt mal einen unsolidarischen Gedanken:
Da wohl die WUs z.Zt. Mangelware sind und wohl auch noch die Rechner bei 'Stanford' überlastet sind, würde ich mich freuen, wenn die 'langsamen' Rechenkerne vorerst ( / bis sich die Situation bei Stanford wieder bessert / ) auf das Falten verzichten würden. 
Eine 2080 Ti bekommt wesentlich mehr WUs durch als eine 1050 Ti, bringt aber nichts wenn sie keine WUs bekommt, weil eine 1050 Ti die Kette für zwei Tage blockiert.


----------



## alextest (15. März 2020)

Hier ein paar Info`s - Der Wichtigste Satz:
We're especially in need of more donors with GPUs to help out, and all our GPU projects are devoted to potential drug targets for COVID-19 right now.
GitHub - FoldingAtHome/coronavirus: Folding@home COVID-19 efforts

Die Forschungsprojekte sind so neu, das sie teilweise noch nicht in der Liste stehen, oder noch keine Beschreibung haben.
Folding@home Project Summary

LTT fährt wegen Corona die Rechner wieder auf Höchstleistung:
LTT Folding Team's Emergency Response to Covid-19 - Folding@home, Boinc, and Coin Mining - Linus Tech Tips


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. März 2020)

@foldinghomealone:
Dann komme ich jetzt mal mit einem Verschwörungsgedanken:
Um sich in der ganzen Coronahysterie zu profilieren hat Stanford praktisch alle anderen Faltprojekte pausiert und dass führt nun zu den akuten WU-Mangel > es ist mehr als nur seltsam dass ausgerechnet bei der Erscheinung der Corona-WUs plötzlich ein WU-Mangel herscht. 

Oder um es anders herum zu sagen, wieso nutzt man nicht die technischen Möglichkeiten die Stanford hat um zu steuern wer welche WUs bekommt > Stanford weiss schliesslich ganz genau welche GPU in deinem System steckt und könnte so steuern welche WU die entsprechende GPU bekommt was zur Folge hat das dein "unsolidarischer" Gedanke hinfällig werden würde.


----------



## Palmdale (15. März 2020)

@A.Meier-PS3

Lt. Gamestar hat die Stanford Uni den Ansturm unterschätzt, aber mit zwei 100Tbyte Servern schon entgegen gesteuert 
Spieler gegen Corona: Hilfsbereitschaft ueberlastet Folding@home-Server


----------



## Mr.Knister (15. März 2020)

Ich für meinen Teil habe heute nach ~10 Minuten Wartezeit für meine RX 480 eine 14310er-Krebs-WU bekommen. Keine Präferenz eingestellt. Gilt Corona-only nur für große GPUs?



> all our GPU projects are devoted to potential drug targets for COVID-19 right now


----------



## ovicula (15. März 2020)

Die Server scheinen dermaßen überlastet zu sein... eine halbe Stunde Wartezeit für den Download.

Was viel schlimmer ist: die fertige WU wird nicht hochgeladen


----------



## demoness (15. März 2020)

Bin neu (bzw. vor über 10 Jahren das letzte mal am falten gewesen) - hab den CPU Slot mal gekickt, möchte mit der GTX 1080 falten. Hat auch sofort eine WU (11748) zugeteilt bekommen und steh bei 33,51%.
CPU Last liegt bei ~24% (warum eigentlich wenn nur die GPU faltet) und GPU bei ~44% Auslastung, sehr konstant. Wie bekomm ich die auf 100% rauf? Sorry für die Noob Frage hab nur leider kaum Zeit mich einzulesen mit meinen 2 kleinen Kids zuhause (alleinerziehend).

Danke euch vorab!


----------



## foldinghomealone (15. März 2020)

@A.Meier:
Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass das z.Zt. so in etwa wie ein selbst-gemachter DOS-Angriff wirkt.
Da sie zu wenige bzw. nicht schnell genug WUs bereit stellen können, fragen viel mehr Clients als normal viel öfter als normal WUs an und die Server kapitulieren deswegen noch schneller.

Ich würde mir wünschen, dass Stanford die technischen Möglichkeiten nutzt und für Corona nur die schnellen GPUs/CPUs füttert.
Die Überlastung wg. zu vielen Anfragen wird das aber nicht verhindern können.


----------



## arcDaniel (15. März 2020)

demoness schrieb:


> Bin neu (bzw. vor über 10 Jahren das letzte mal am falten gewesen) - hab den CPU Slot mal gekickt, möchte mit der GTX 1080 falten. Hat auch sofort eine WU (11748) zugeteilt bekommen und steh bei 33,51%.
> CPU Last liegt bei ~24% (warum eigentlich wenn nur die GPU faltet) und GPU bei ~44% Auslastung, sehr konstant. Wie bekomm ich die auf 100% rauf? Sorry für die Noob Frage hab nur leider kaum Zeit mich einzulesen mit meinen 2 kleinen Kids zuhause (alleinerziehend).
> 
> Danke euch vorab!



Welche CPU?

Mit Nvidia Karten wird 1 CPU Kern sehr stark belastet, packt dieser Kern die Last nicht, bekommst du keine 100% GPU Auslastung.


----------



## brooker (15. März 2020)

demoness schrieb:


> Bin neu (bzw. vor über 10 Jahren das letzte mal am falten gewesen) - hab den CPU Slot mal gekickt, möchte mit der GTX 1080 falten. Hat auch sofort eine WU (11748) zugeteilt bekommen und steh bei 33,51%.
> CPU Last liegt bei ~24% (warum eigentlich wenn nur die GPU faltet) und GPU bei ~44% Auslastung, sehr konstant. Wie bekomm ich die auf 100% rauf? Sorry für die Noob Frage hab nur leider kaum Zeit mich einzulesen mit meinen 2 kleinen Kids zuhause (alleinerziehend).
> 
> Danke euch vorab!



Moin. Herzlich willkommen und um direkt zu deiner Frage zukommen: NVIDIA  GPUs benötigen einen Thread der CPU damit die Daten für den Bus vorgekaut -vorbereitet-werden können. Zur GPU-Auslastung vermute ich, dass du den Regler im Client nicht auf "Full" gestellt hast. Prüfe das bitte mal. 

Gut falt!


----------



## trucker1963 (15. März 2020)

Also bei mir im Osten Deutschlands (bei Leipzig ) kommt auch nichts an WU`s  an . Vorgestern  gings noch , aber seit gestern nur noch sporadisch und das hochladen dauert auch extrem lange . Hatte mich, nachem bei der letzten Faltaktion meine 1080Ti gestoeben war und in der RMA war , entschlossen meine neue erworbene (gebrauchte ) 2080Ti zutesten und auch mal wieder etwas mitzufalten . Habe sie mit der Gutschrift aus der RMA bezahlt und so noch schön Leistung dazugewonnen .Werde sie aber nicht dauerhaft einsetzen , soll ja eine Weile halten . Na mal sehen , vielleicht kommen noch ein paar WU`s .


----------



## demoness (15. März 2020)

Danke schonmal für eure Antworten 



arcDaniel schrieb:


> Welche CPU?
> Mit Nvidia Karten wird 1 CPU Kern sehr stark belastet, packt dieser Kern die Last nicht, bekommst du keine 100% GPU Auslastung.


i5-9600K @ 4,9GHz - sollte doch reichen die 1 Thread Leistung?!



brooker schrieb:


> Moin. Herzlich willkommen und um direkt zu deiner Frage zukommen: NVIDIA  GPUs benötigen einen Thread der CPU damit die Daten für den Bus vorgekaut -vorbereitet-werden können. Zur GPU-Auslastung vermute ich, dass du den Regler im Client nicht auf "Full" gestellt hast. Prüfe das bitte mal.


Doch ist auf ganz rechts bei Full (kein Unterschied zu Medium was die Last angeht)

Edit:
Hab grad gesehen, dass man im Task Manager bisschen was umstellen kann bei der GPU Auslastung. Siehe da - die Cuda Cores laufen auf 99% Auslastung, "Copy" läuft nur auf diesen konstant 44%
Somit sollte das aber eh passen oder?
Hier meine Scores die angezeigt werden, vielleicht kann mir ja wer sagen ob die für ne übertaktete GTX 1080 normal sind

Base Credit:9405
Estimated Credit:81546
Estimated PPD:1021102

Edit: und ja ich bin ein Idiot - im Afterburner schwankt die GPU Auslastung eh auch zwischen 91-96%. Alles gut somit


----------



## brooker (15. März 2020)

@demoness: ... passt!

@trucker: ... willkommen zurück!


----------



## beastyboy79 (15. März 2020)

Die ti´s laufen! ... mal ein wenig den Teamrank aufbessern


----------



## ProfBoom (16. März 2020)

@Mr.Knister
Meine Rx580 hat schon Corone-WUs gefaltet.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. März 2020)

Kennt ihr irgendjemanden persönlich oder sogar selber der das Coronavirus hat?

Mein Bekanntenkreis ist ja auch nicht gerade klein, aber bis auf einen Einzelnen denn sie vorsorglich in die Heimquarantäne gesteckt haben (war im österreichischen Skigebiet Ischgl) kenne ich nach wie vor niemanden persönlich der das Virus hat bzw. hatte sprich nur Fälle aus den Medien.

Ich will den Virus nicht herunterspielen aber langsam kommt bei mir eine gewisse Skepsis auf weil ich nach wie vor keinen Betroffenen kenne noch jemand persönlich kennen der einen Betroffenen kennt.



Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Knister (16. März 2020)

Ich habe eine Handvoll Verdachtsfälle im Bekanntenkreis. Das Ding ist ja, dass die Infektionsketten nicht mehr nachvollziehbar sind, auch wegen der langen Inkubationszeit. Es gibt so viele Leute, die über mehrere Ecken Kontakt hatten; wo es jetzt einfach noch ein bisschen dauert, bis Gewissheit herrscht.


----------



## Mr.Knister (16. März 2020)

Die Sonne scheint auf die PV-Paneele; Wäsche ist gewaschen, Geschirr ist gespült, was soll ich noch tun mit der Energie? Hier kommt einfach keine WU  Muss ich wohl den alten Heizlüfter rausholen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. März 2020)

Staubsaugen

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## picar81_4711 (16. März 2020)

Bei mir dasselbe. WU wurde endlich gedownloadet, gefaltet und jetzt? Kein Upload möglich seit Stunden....ich schalte meine PCs leider für die nächsten Tage aus.


----------



## Falco (16. März 2020)

Bei mir geht auch nichts, CPU läuft aber die 1050ti fängt nicht an zu falten


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. März 2020)

Den ganzen Tag über hat immer mindestens einer der Slots gefaltet, aber jetzt seit 2h rein gar nichts mehr.


----------



## beastyboy79 (16. März 2020)

Extrem starker Leerlauf, momentan. Diese Nacht und den morgigen Tag lasse ich die Rechner noch laufen, dann schalte ich ab. Ist ja sonst auch die pure Energieverschwendung.


----------



## Hasestab (16. März 2020)

So vergrault man sich die Kundschaft!


----------



## x-dragon (16. März 2020)

Immer mit der Ruhe, sie sind unter anderem gerade dabei ihre Serverkapazitäten deutlich aufzustocken:


> By the way we're now anticipating the possibility of running out of space.
> 
> luckily we literally just setup two new 100TB servers
> Many of the older server are only 15T
> ...


Folding Forum • View topic - Temporary server outages

Ansonsten gibt es hier auch noch ein wenig zu lesen:


> ... Normalerweise wird Ihr Computer nie im Leerlauf sein, aber wir haben eine so enthusiastische Reaktion auf unsere Arbeit an COVID-19 erlebt, dass Sie einige zeitweilige Ausfallzeiten erleben werden, während wir uns auf den Weg machen, um weitere Simulationen einzurichten. Bitte haben Sie Geduld mit uns! Es gibt eine Menge wertvoller Wissenschaft zu tun, und wir bringen sie so schnell wie möglich zum Laufen. ...
> (Übersetzt mit www.DeepL.com/Translator (kostenlose Version))


Coronavirus – What we’re doing and how you can help in simple terms – Folding@home


----------



## Hasestab (16. März 2020)

Hasestab schrieb:


> Ich hab im Fah Forum was von neuen Servern gelesen gegen einige Probleme.
> 
> Eventuell werden die gerade konfiguriert oder dabei ist was schief gelaufen.
> 
> ...



 . Hoffendlich sind sie bald fertig.

Gruss


----------



## ChrisMK72 (16. März 2020)

Hatte heute Abend mal, dass ich keine WU bekommen hab.

Hab das Programm einfach geschlossen, neu gestartet und wieder probiert, connecten zu lassen.
Dachte erst ... datt wird nix. Dauerte wieder. Aber dann:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Läuft.


----------



## x-dragon (16. März 2020)

Bei mir sind gerade CPU und Grafikkarte parallel gefüttert worden, trotz Einstellung auf Medium ... das war doch auch schon mal anders .

Wie bekommt man eigentlich diese nette Projektvorschau angezeigt? Über Google findet man die zwar auch ... aber im Client wäre es doch schöner ...

Folding@home Project Description
Folding@home Project Description


----------



## sentinel1 (17. März 2020)

x-dragon schrieb:


> .. trotz Einstellung auf Medium ... ..



Danke, das hat mir wieder ne WU zugeordnet, bei Full tat sich nix.

Ob man damit OC - Problemvermeidung betreibt ?

Den GPU - Speicher darf man bei 22er WU nicht so stark übertakten, ich habe 50 Hz zurückgedreht.


----------



## chris1995 (17. März 2020)

Guten Morgen,
nach längerer Abwesenheit bin ich auch mal wieder aktiv. Da ich im HomeOffice bin, darf mein Rechner nebenbei auch arbeiten. Aktuell habe ich eine WU aus dem Corona Projekt 14328 
Viele Grüße
Chris1995


----------



## picar81_4711 (17. März 2020)

Für meine Rtx2080er gibt es keine WUs, Rechner bleiben weiterhin aus. Wenn das so weitergeht, dann bleiben die auch länger aus.
Nachtrag: Auch für CPU bekomme ich keine WUs mehr. Echt schade.

Wahrscheinlich habe ich genau die GPU, die keine WUs mehr bekommt... super.


----------



## Shadow86 (17. März 2020)

Kann ich jetzt bei mir nicht so bestätigen Pici.

Während mein Falter bestehend aus GTX 1060 + RTX 2060 die 2060 mehrere Tage bis heute Vormittag auf ignore hatte, konnte ich bei meinem dicken mit einer 2080 Ti immer wieder auf anhieb eine "durchziehen".
Irgendwie erkennt man da kein System...


----------



## ChrisMK72 (17. März 2020)

> Could not get an assignment



Tja ... man weiß nicht, ob das vielleicht ja sogar ein _gutes_ Zeichen ist, wenn die gar nicht mehr genug WUs raushauen können ...


----------



## kevwes15 (17. März 2020)

Hallo Leute 

Ich bin neu ins team gekommen und folde aktuell mit diesem System 

R5 1600x
16gb ramm ddr4 
Rx580 Sapphire 8gb 

habe von gestern anfang bis jetz 38,826 punkte gesammelt 

Jetzt mal zu meiner Frage da ich eine grundsatzdiskussion mit jemanden hatte 

Er meinte das ich danach meine gpu plus cpu im müll schmeisen kann er vergleicht es wie das Minen 
Also wie schädlich ist es wirklich für meinen Rechner ?


----------



## Olstyle (17. März 2020)

Es ist in der Belastung wirklich vergleichbar mit Minen, aber auch das hat quasi keine HW-Leben gekostet.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. März 2020)

@kevwes15:
Gute Kühlung und kein übertriebenes OC vorausgesetzt kannst du das Jahrelang machen ohne dass du was von Verschleiss merkst.


----------



## kevwes15 (17. März 2020)

OC habe ich keins Quasi Werks OC nur etwas Downgevolted 

Ich habe auf der GPU 67 Grad genauso auf der CPU nie darüber hinaus 

CPU gekühlt mit Deepcool Captain ex RGB 260 AIO
5 INWIN Polaris RGB Lüfter
Und die RX580 hat ne eingestellte Lüfterkurve das die lüfter nie aus gehen im idle


----------



## Valdiralita (17. März 2020)

Ich würd gern mit der GPU Folden, aber nur die CPU werkelt. Auf der GPU passiert nix 



Spoiler



20:47:20:INFO(1):Read GPUs.txt
20:47:20:************************* Folding@home Client *************************
20:47:20:        Website: Folding@home – Fighting disease with a world wide distributed super computer.
20:47:20:      Copyright: (c) 2009-2018 foldingathome.org
20:47:20:         Author: Joseph Coffland <joseph@cauldrondevelopment.com>
20:47:20:           Args:
20:47:20:         Config: C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient\config.xml
20:47:20:******************************** Build ********************************
20:47:20:        Version: 7.5.1
20:47:20:           Date: May 11 2018
20:47:20:           Time: 13:06:32
20:47:20:     Repository: Git
20:47:20:       Revision: 4705bf53c635f88b8fe85af7675557e15d491ff0
20:47:20:         Branch: master
20:47:20:       Compiler: Visual C++ 2008
20:47:20:        Options: /TP /nologo /EHa /wd4297 /wd4103 /Ox /MT
20:47:20:       Platform: win32 10
20:47:20:           Bits: 32
20:47:20:           Mode: Release
20:47:20:******************************* System ********************************
20:47:20:            CPU: AMD Ryzen 9 3950X 16-Core Processor
20:47:20:         CPU ID: AuthenticAMD Family 23 Model 113 Stepping 0
20:47:20:           CPUs: 32
20:47:20:         Memory: 31.95GiB
20:47:20:    Free Memory: 20.51GiB
20:47:20:        Threads: WINDOWS_THREADS
20:47:20:     OS Version: 6.2
20:47:20:    Has Battery: false
20:47:20:     On Battery: false
20:47:20:     UTC Offset: 1
20:47:20:            PID: 17284
20:47:20:            CWD: C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient
20:47:20:             OS: Windows 10 Enterprise
20:47:20:        OS Arch: AMD64
20:47:20:           GPUs: 1
20:47:20:          GPU 0: Bus:11 Slot:0 Func:0 NVIDIA:8 GP102 [GeForce GTX 1080 Ti] 11380
20:47:20:  CUDA Device 0: Platform:0 Device:0 Bus:11 Slot:0 Compute:6.1 Driver:10.2
20:47:20:OpenCL Device 0: Platform:0 Device:0 Bus:11 Slot:0 Compute:1.2 Driver:442.59
20:47:20:  Win32 Service: false
20:47:20:***********************************************************************
20:47:20:<config>
20:47:20:  <service-description v='Folding@home Client'/>
20:47:20:  <service-restart v='true'/>
20:47:20:  <service-restart-delay v='5000'/>
20:47:20:
20:47:20:  <!-- Client Control -->
20:47:20:  <client-threads v='6'/>
20:47:20:  <cycle-rate v='4'/>
20:47:20:  <cycles v='-1'/>
20:47:20:  <data-directory v='.'/>
20:47:20:  <disable-sleep-when-active v='true'/>
20:47:20:  <exec-directory v='C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient'/>
20:47:20:  <exit-when-done v='false'/>
20:47:20:  <fold-anon v='false'/>
20:47:20:  <open-web-control v='false'/>
20:47:20:
20:47:20:  <!-- Configuration -->
20:47:20:  <config-rotate v='true'/>
20:47:20:  <config-rotate-dir v='configs'/>
20:47:20:  <config-rotate-max v='16'/>
20:47:20:
20:47:20:  <!-- Debugging -->
20:47:20:  <assignment-servers>
20:47:20:    assign1.foldingathome.org:8080 assign2.foldingathome.org:80
20:47:20:  </assignment-servers>
20:47:20:  <auth-as v='true'/>
20:47:20:  <capture-directory v='capture'/>
20:47:20:  <capture-on-error v='false'/>
20:47:20:  <capture-packets v='false'/>
20:47:20:  <capture-requests v='false'/>
20:47:20:  <capture-responses v='false'/>
20:47:20:  <capture-sockets v='false'/>
20:47:20:  <core-exec v='FahCore_$type'/>
20:47:20:  <core-wrapper-exec v='FAHCoreWrapper'/>
20:47:20:  <debug-sockets v='false'/>
20:47:20:  <exception-locations v='true'/>
20:47:20:  <stack-traces v='false'/>
20:47:20:
20:47:20:  <!-- Error Handling -->
20:47:20:  <max-slot-errors v='10'/>
20:47:20:  <max-unit-errors v='5'/>
20:47:20:
20:47:20:  <!-- Folding Core -->
20:47:20:  <checkpoint v='15'/>
20:47:20:  <core-dir v='cores'/>
20:47:20:  <core-priority v='idle'/>
20:47:20:  <cpu-affinity v='false'/>
20:47:20:  <cpu-usage v='100'/>
20:47:20:  <gpu-usage v='100'/>
20:47:20:  <no-assembly v='false'/>
20:47:20:
20:47:20:  <!-- Folding Slot Configuration -->
20:47:20:  <cause v='ANY'/>
20:47:20:  <client-subtype v='STDCLI'/>
20:47:20:  <client-type v='normal'/>
20:47:20:  <cpu-species v='X86_AMD'/>
20:47:20:  <cpu-type v='AMD64'/>
20:47:20:  <cpus v='-1'/>
20:47:20:  <disable-viz v='false'/>
20:47:20:  <gpu v='true'/>
20:47:20:  <max-packet-size v='normal'/>
20:47:20:  <os-species v='WIN_8'/>
20:47:20:  <os-type v='WIN32'/>
20:47:20:  <project-key v='0'/>
20:47:20:  <smp v='true'/>
20:47:20:
20:47:20:  <!-- GUI -->
20:47:20:  <gui-enabled v='true'/>
20:47:20:
20:47:20:  <!-- HTTP Server -->
20:47:20:  <allow v='127.0.0.1'/>
20:47:20:  <connection-timeout v='60'/>
20:47:20:  <deny v='0/0'/>
20:47:20:  <http-addresses v='0:7396'/>
20:47:20:  <https-addresses v=''/>
20:47:20:  <max-connect-time v='900'/>
20:47:20:  <max-connections v='800'/>
20:47:20:  <max-request-length v='52428800'/>
20:47:20:  <min-connect-time v='300'/>
20:47:20:
20:47:20:  <!-- Logging -->
20:47:20:  <log v='log.txt'/>
20:47:20:  <log-color v='false'/>
20:47:20:  <log-crlf v='true'/>
20:47:20:  <log-date v='false'/>
20:47:20:  <log-date-periodically v='21600'/>
20:47:20:  <log-domain v='false'/>
20:47:20:  <log-header v='true'/>
20:47:20:  <log-level v='true'/>
20:47:20:  <log-no-info-header v='true'/>
20:47:20:  <log-redirect v='false'/>
20:47:20:  <log-rotate v='true'/>
20:47:20:  <log-rotate-dir v='logs'/>
20:47:20:  <log-rotate-max v='16'/>
20:47:20:  <log-short-level v='false'/>
20:47:20:  <log-simple-domains v='true'/>
20:47:20:  <log-thread-id v='false'/>
20:47:20:  <log-thread-prefix v='true'/>
20:47:20:  <log-time v='true'/>
20:47:20:  <log-to-screen v='true'/>
20:47:20:  <log-truncate v='false'/>
20:47:20:  <verbosity v='5'/>
20:47:20:
20:47:20:  <!-- Network -->
20:47:20:  <proxy v=':8080'/>
20:47:20:  <proxy-enable v='false'/>
20:47:20:  <proxy-pass v=''/>
20:47:20:  <proxy-user v=''/>
20:47:20:
20:47:20:  <!-- Process Control -->
20:47:20:  <child v='false'/>
20:47:20:  <daemon v='false'/>
20:47:20:  <pid v='false'/>
20:47:20:  <pid-file v='Folding@home Client.pid'/>
20:47:20:  <respawn v='false'/>
20:47:20:  <service v='false'/>
20:47:20:
20:47:20:  <!-- Remote Command Server -->
20:47:20:  <command-address v='0.0.0.0'/>
20:47:20:  <command-allow-no-pass v='127.0.0.1'/>
20:47:20:  <command-deny-no-pass v='0/0'/>
20:47:20:  <command-enable v='true'/>
20:47:20:  <command-port v='36330'/>
20:47:20:
20:47:20:  <!-- Slot Control -->
20:47:20:  <idle v='false'/>
20:47:20:  <max-shutdown-wait v='60'/>
20:47:20:  <pause-on-battery v='true'/>
20:47:20:  <pause-on-start v='false'/>
20:47:20:  <paused v='false'/>
20:47:20:  <power v='full'/>
20:47:20:
20:47:20:  <!-- User Information -->
20:47:20:  <machine-id v='0'/>
20:47:20:  <passkey v='********************************'/>
20:47:20:  <team v='70335'/>
20:47:20:  <user v='Valdiralita'/>
20:47:20:
20:47:20:  <!-- Web Server -->
20:47:20:  <web-allow v='127.0.0.1'/>
20:47:20:  <web-deny v='0/0'/>
20:47:20:  <web-enable v='true'/>
20:47:20:
20:47:20:  <!-- Web Server Sessions -->
20:47:20:  <session-cookie v='sid'/>
20:47:20:  <session-lifetime v='86400'/>
20:47:20:  <session-timeout v='3600'/>
20:47:20:
20:47:20:  <!-- Work Unit Control -->
20:47:20:  <dump-after-deadline v='true'/>
20:47:20:  <max-queue v='16'/>
20:47:20:  <max-units v='0'/>
20:47:20:  <next-unit-percentage v='99'/>
20:47:20:  <stall-detection-enabled v='false'/>
20:47:20:  <stall-percent v='5'/>
20:47:20:  <stall-timeout v='1800'/>
20:47:20:
20:47:20:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
20:47:20:  <slot id='0' type='GPU'>
20:47:20:    <client-type v='advanced'/>
20:47:20:  </slot>
20:47:20:  <slot id='2' type='CPU'>
20:47:20:    <client-type v='advanced'/>
20:47:20:  </slot>
20:47:20:</config>
20:47:21:Trying to access database...
20:47:21:Successfully acquired database lock
20:47:21:Enabled folding slot 00: READY gpu:0:GP102 [GeForce GTX 1080 Ti] 11380
20:47:21:Enabled folding slot 02: READY cpu:31
20:47:21:ERROR:Exception: Failed to register systray icon: Unbekannter Fehler
20:47:21:Started thread 4 on PID 17284
20:47:21:Started thread 5 on PID 17284
20:47:21:Started thread 7 on PID 17284
20:47:21:Started thread 6 on PID 17284
20:47:21:Started thread 8 on PID 17284
20:47:21:Started thread 9 on PID 17284
20:47:21:WU02:FS02:Starting
20:47:21:WARNING:WU02:FS02:Changed SMP threads from 16 to 31 this can cause some work units to fail
20:47:21:WU02:FS02:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient\cores/cores.foldingathome.org/v7/win/64bit/avx/Core_a7.fah/FahCore_a7.exe" -dir 02 -suffix 01 -version 705 -lifeline 17284 -checkpoint 15 -np 31
20:47:21:WU02:FS02:Started FahCore on PID 10980
20:47:21:Started thread 10 on PID 17284
20:47:21:WU02:FS02:Core PID:1564
20:47:21:WU02:FS02:FahCore 0xa7 started
20:47:21:Started thread 11 on PID 17284
20:47:21:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 65.254.110.245:8080
20:47:21:WU01:FS02:Connecting to 65.254.110.245:8080
20:47:21:WU02:FS02:0xa7:*********************** Log Started 2020-03-17T20:47:21Z ***********************
20:47:21:WU02:FS02:0xa7:************************** Gromacs Folding@home Core ***************************
20:47:21:WU02:FS02:0xa7:       Type: 0xa7
20:47:21:WU02:FS02:0xa7:       Core: Gromacs
20:47:21:WU02:FS02:0xa7:       Args: -dir 02 -suffix 01 -version 705 -lifeline 10980 -checkpoint 15 -np
20:47:21:WU02:FS02:0xa7:             31
20:47:21:WU02:FS02:0xa7:************************************ CBang *************************************
20:47:21:WU02:FS02:0xa7:       Date: Oct 26 2019
20:47:21:WU02:FS02:0xa7:       Time: 01:38:25
20:47:21:WU02:FS02:0xa7:   Revision: c46a1a011a24143739ac7218c5a435f66777f62f
20:47:21:WU02:FS02:0xa7:     Branch: master
20:47:21:WU02:FS02:0xa7:   Compiler: Visual C++ 2008
20:47:21:WU02:FS02:0xa7:    Options: /TP /nologo /EHa /wd4297 /wd4103 /Ox /MT
20:47:21:WU02:FS02:0xa7:   Platform: win32 10
20:47:21:WU02:FS02:0xa7:       Bits: 64
20:47:21:WU02:FS02:0xa7:       Mode: Release
20:47:21:WU02:FS02:0xa7:************************************ System ************************************
20:47:21:WU02:FS02:0xa7:        CPU: AMD Ryzen 9 3950X 16-Core Processor
20:47:21:WU02:FS02:0xa7:     CPU ID: AuthenticAMD Family 23 Model 113 Stepping 0
20:47:21:WU02:FS02:0xa7:       CPUs: 32
20:47:21:WU02:FS02:0xa7:     Memory: 31.95GiB
20:47:21:WU02:FS02:0xa7:Free Memory: 20.50GiB
20:47:21:WU02:FS02:0xa7:    Threads: WINDOWS_THREADS
20:47:21:WU02:FS02:0xa7: OS Version: 6.2
20:47:21:WU02:FS02:0xa7:Has Battery: false
20:47:21:WU02:FS02:0xa7: On Battery: false
20:47:21:WU02:FS02:0xa7: UTC Offset: 1
20:47:21:WU02:FS02:0xa7:        PID: 1564
20:47:21:WU02:FS02:0xa7:        CWD: C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient\work
20:47:21:WU02:FS02:0xa7:******************************** Build - libFAH ********************************
20:47:21:WU02:FS02:0xa7:    Version: 0.0.18
20:47:21:WU02:FS02:0xa7:     Author: Joseph Coffland <joseph@cauldrondevelopment.com>
20:47:21:WU02:FS02:0xa7:  Copyright: 2019 foldingathome.org
20:47:21:WU02:FS02:0xa7:   Homepage: Folding@home – Fighting disease with a world wide distributed super computer.
20:47:21:WU02:FS02:0xa7:       Date: Oct 26 2019
20:47:21:WU02:FS02:0xa7:       Time: 01:52:30
20:47:21:WU02:FS02:0xa7:   Revision: c1e3513b1bc0c16013668f2173ee969e5995b38e
20:47:21:WU02:FS02:0xa7:     Branch: master
20:47:21:WU02:FS02:0xa7:   Compiler: Visual C++ 2008
20:47:21:WU02:FS02:0xa7:    Options: /TP /nologo /EHa /wd4297 /wd4103 /Ox /MT
20:47:21:WU02:FS02:0xa7:   Platform: win32 10
20:47:21:WU02:FS02:0xa7:       Bits: 64
20:47:21:WU02:FS02:0xa7:       Mode: Release
20:47:21:WU02:FS02:0xa7:************************************ Build *************************************
20:47:21:WU02:FS02:0xa7:       SIMD: avx_256
20:47:21:WU02:FS02:0xa7:********************************************************************************
20:47:21:WU02:FS02:0xa7roject: 14328 (Run 7, Clone 4247, Gen 7)
20:47:22:WU02:FS02:0xa7:Unit: 0x000000089bf7a4d65e6d0d09bebef229
20:47:22:WU02:FS02:0xa7igital signatures verified
20:47:22:WU02:FS02:0xa7:Reducing thread count from 31 to 30 to avoid domain decomposition by a prime number > 3
20:47:22:WU02:FS02:0xa7:Calling: mdrun -s frame7.tpr -o frame7.trr -cpi state.cpt -cpt 15 -nt 30
20:47:22:WU02:FS02:0xa7:Steps: first=1750000 total=250000
20:47:23:WU02:FS02:0xa7:Completed 145762 out of 250000 steps (58%)
20:47:24:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '65.254.110.245:8080': No WUs available for this configuration
20:47:24:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 18.218.241.186:80
20:47:24:WARNING:WU01:FS02:Failed to get assignment from '65.254.110.245:8080': No WUs available for this configuration
20:47:24:WU01:FS02:Connecting to 18.218.241.186:80
20:47:25:WARNING:WU01:FS02:Failed to get assignment from '18.218.241.186:80': No WUs available for this configuration
20:47:25:ERROR:WU01:FS02:Exception: Could not get an assignment
20:47:25:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '18.218.241.186:80': No WUs available for this configuration
20:47:25:ERROR:WU00:FS00:Exception: Could not get an assignment
20:47:25:WU01:FS02:Connecting to 65.254.110.245:8080
20:47:25:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 65.254.110.245:8080
20:47:26:WARNING:WU01:FS02:Failed to get assignment from '65.254.110.245:8080': No WUs available for this configuration
20:47:26:WU01:FS02:Connecting to 18.218.241.186:80
20:47:26:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '65.254.110.245:8080': No WUs available for this configuration
20:47:26:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 18.218.241.186:80
20:47:26:WARNING:WU01:FS02:Failed to get assignment from '18.218.241.186:80': No WUs available for this configuration
20:47:26:ERROR:WU01:FS02:Exception: Could not get an assignment
20:47:26:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '18.218.241.186:80': No WUs available for this configuration


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. März 2020)

@Valdiralita:
Ich mache es mir einfach koppiere einen Beitrag von Bumblebee:


> Nein, einen Tipp habe ich auch nicht - aber eine Erklärung
> Corona hat auch Stanford kalt erwischt
> Will heissen:
> Einerseits gab/gibt es (ausgerechnet jetzt - aber trotzdem sinnvoll) ein Server-Upgrade
> Andererseits ist die Nachfrage nach WU's derart massiv gestiegen, dass es einfach nicht genug für alle hat


----------



## x-dragon (17. März 2020)

Hm, hast du auf "Medium" oder "Full" gestellt? Hab es selber auf Medium und ebenfalls eine 1080 Ti und die bekommt immer wieder was zu tun. Mein 3900X bekommt nur zwischendurch mal was zu tun, aber das hängt wohl von den verfügbaren WUs ab, die Corono-Geschichten sind wohl großteils zu komplex das das also eher was für Grafikkarten ist ...

[edit]
oh ich seh gerade, bei mir kommt gerade auch nichts mehr rein


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (18. März 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Es ist in der Belastung wirklich vergleichbar mit Minen, aber auch das hat quasi keine HW-Leben gekostet.



Meistens sterben die Lüfter zuerst ^^


----------



## OriginalTombo (18. März 2020)

Heyho, habe das mit dem Folden erst jetzt durch die Corona-Geschichte mitbekommen und finde es eine allgemein sehr gute Sache, egal für welche Krankheit.
Seit gestern bin ich dabei, wie kann ich denn diese schönen Stats in meine Signatur einbinden?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. März 2020)

Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> Meistens sterben die Lüfter zuerst ^^


Über 90% der Lüfter lassen sich mit minimalen Aufwand retten > solange es keine Hydrolager sind kann man die Lager schmieren und so die Lebensdauer der Lüfter massiv verlängern.





OriginalTombo schrieb:


> wie kann ich denn diese schönen Stats in meine Signatur einbinden?


Die Anleitung befindet sich unter den angepinten Themen hier im Unterforum.


Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## OriginalTombo (18. März 2020)

Top, danke!


----------



## Falco (18. März 2020)

meine Rx 570 will nicht falten, habt ihr eine Idee?  CPU geht und Nvidia's laufen auch nur die Radeon will nicht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LightLoop (18. März 2020)

Abwearten und Tee trinken   


Können die denn sehen das deine Graka online rumidelt und quasi auf ihren Auftrag wartet?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. März 2020)

@Falco:
Aktuell herscht ein WU-Mangel da viele Leute wegen dem Coronavirus angefangen zu falten haben > alleine unser Team hat in den letzten 7 Tagen bereits einen Zulauf von über 1'200 Faltern.

Das bekommen von WUs ist also momentan ein Geduldsspiel, Besserung ist aber in Sicht.


----------



## Falco (18. März 2020)

wer ist die? nuja warte mit dem PC schon 2 stunden und es passiert nichts, hatte schon neustart gemacht, neuster Treiber ist installiert...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. März 2020)

Falco schrieb:


> wer ist die?


Was meinst du damit genau?


----------



## Falco (18. März 2020)

das war an @Ligth Loop gewendet  ( Können die denn sehen das deine Graka online rumidelt und quasi auf ihren Auftrag wartet?  )


ja okay, dann vllt kommt ja die nacht ein Auftrag rein XD
​


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. März 2020)

Falco schrieb:


> Können die denn sehen das deine Graka online rumidelt und quasi auf ihren Auftrag wartet?  )
> ​


Die Frage würde ich im Allgemeinen mit Ja beantworten (sie sehen ja die ganzen Anfragen bei ihren Servern) > ob sie jetzt wissen dass explizit die GPU/CPU von Falter XY auf Arbeit wartet glaub ich jetzt eher weniger aber ganz ausschliessen will ich es auch nicht.


----------



## ProfBoom (18. März 2020)

"die" -> Stanford / Das Team von F@H


----------



## Jonnni (19. März 2020)

12:31:56:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 65.254.110.245:8080
12:31:56:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 65.254.110.245:8080
12:31:56:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '65.254.110.245:8080': No WUs available for this configuration
12:31:56:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 18.218.241.186:80
12:31:56:WARNING:WU01:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '65.254.110.245:8080': No WUs available for this configuration
12:31:56:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 18.218.241.186:80
12:31:57:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '18.218.241.186:80': No WUs available for this configuration
12:31:57:ERROR:WU00:FS00:Exception: Could not get an assignment
12:31:57:WARNING:WU01:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '18.218.241.186:80': No WUs available for this configuration
12:31:57:ERROR:WU01:FS01:Exception: Could not get an assignment

Kann man dagegen was tun? Bin da komplett neu und mein CPU und GPU macht gar nix


----------



## OriginalTombo (19. März 2020)

Nein, da kann man nichts machen.
Einfach abwarten, bis ein Assignment bzw. eine WU reinkommt


----------



## PCGHGS (19. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xNHoug35rTg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## eiernacken1983 (19. März 2020)

Scheint wieder zu gehen. Meine 5700 XT hat 4 tage am Stück nicht einen Brocken abbekommen. Gegen 21 Uhr fing sie an zu schnurren (danke Blower). Nachdem die erste WU fertig war, kam direkt die nächste...

Kann das jemand bestätigen?


----------



## sentinel1 (20. März 2020)

Ein Heilmittel ?


----------



## OriginalTombo (20. März 2020)

Kurze Frage noch zum CPU Folden.. Aktuell habe ich eine CPU WU welche ca.  5 Stunden braucht. Dafür gibt es geschätzte 4439 Punkte, was ja im Verhältnis zur GPU sehr wenig ist.
 Macht CPU Folden überhaupt Sinn? Oder hilft das CPU Folden genau so wie das GPU Folden?


----------



## LightLoop (20. März 2020)

So wie ich das Verstanden habe, können bestimmte Berechnungen gar nicht über die GPU sondern nur per CPU berechnet werden.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. März 2020)

Aus reiner Effizientssicht macht CPU-Falten keinen Sinn mehr da es im Verhältnis zur GPU sehr schlecht honoriert wird > das ist auch der Grund warum praktisch keiner mehr von den regulären Faltern mehr CPU faltet.

Ich lasse meine Xeons momentan mitlaufen um die Wahrscheinlichkeit zu erhöhen dass wenigstens einer der Slots was zu tun hat und kein kompletter Stillstand ist.

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Falco (20. März 2020)

meine RX570 lief seit gestern abend auch endlich wieder


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. März 2020)

Von "ausreichender Menge WUs" sind wir nach vor ein gutes Stück entfernt > kurz nachdem ich aus dem Haus war, war knappe 7h Däumchendrehen auf allen drei Slots angesagt.


----------



## -Atlanter- (20. März 2020)

Warum gibts eigentlich für GPU-WUs so exorbitat mehr Punkte als für CPU-WUs?

Wert sind die Punkte ja offensichtlich nichts, aber irgendein Sinn muss da ja trotzdem dahinter stecken.


----------



## foldinghomealone (20. März 2020)

Da eine GPU wesentlich mehr TFLOPS schafft, also die gleiche Rechenzeit wissenschaftlich nützlicher ist, gibt es mehr Punkte.


----------



## u78g (21. März 2020)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Da eine GPU wesentlich mehr TFLOPS schafft, also die gleiche Rechenzeit wissenschaftlich nützlicher ist, gibt es mehr Punkte.



...glaube ich nicht. Meiner Meinung nach wurde vergessen die PPD bei den CPU`s an die CPU-Kernzahlen anzupassen. Soll heißen das man früher viele Jahre mit 2-6 Kernen gefaltet hat und da trifft deine Aussage zu. Seit aber der AMD-Intel Krieg der Kerne herscht hat man schlicht in Stanford vergessen die PPD anzupassen.
Ich hoffe das wird bald nachgeholt.


----------



## foldinghomealone (21. März 2020)

Was glaubst du denn an meiner Aussage nicht? Die ist doch allgemeingültig geschrieben.
Dass GPUs deutlich schneller sind als CPUs in diesem Metier brauchen wir ja jetzt wohl nicht zu diskutieren, oder?

Nur mal ein kleiner Zahlenvergleich:
Für eine 2080 Ti werden ca. 14TFLOPS angegeben, für die schnellsten aktuellen CPUs Werte von 600-2200 GFLOPs (je nach Quelle und Testverfahren).
Mir ist schon klar, dass man die Werte zwischen GPU und CPU nicht genau vergleichen kann, aber das sind schon Welten.

Und aus der Nichtlinearität des Quick Return Bonus (QRB)-Berechnung folgt, dass wenn die WU doppelt so schnell bearbeitet wird, der QRB ca. 2,8-fach so hoch ist. Wird sie 3,5-fach so schnell bearbeitet ist der QRB ca. 6,4-fach so hoch.

Aus diesen Umständen ergeben sich die deutlichen Unterschiede zwischen den PPD bei GPU und CPU.
Da wurde nichts 'vergessen'.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (21. März 2020)

Also ab der 10. WU hab ich nur noch meine GPU rechnen lassen.
Seit einigen Tagen aber nicht mehr, da einfach keine Aufträge reinkommen, was ja auch ein gutes Zeichen sein kann, da so viele jetzt mitmachen.

Ich mach dann wieder mit, wenn alle das Projekt vergessen haben, die jetzt neu nur wegen Corona dabei sind.
Aber Alzheimer und Krebs sind halt auch wichtig.


----------



## OriginalTombo (21. März 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Also ab der 10. WU hab ich nur noch meine GPU rechnen lassen.
> Seit einigen Tagen aber nicht mehr, da einfach keine Aufträge reinkommen, was ja auch ein gutes Zeichen sein kann, da so viele jetzt mitmachen.
> 
> Ich mach dann wieder mit, wenn alle das Projekt vergessen haben, die jetzt neu nur wegen Corona dabei sind.
> Aber Alzheimer und Krebs sind halt auch wichtig.



Naja, also ich habe vor Corona halt noch nie von dem Projekt gehört. Der Großteil der Neulinge garantiert auch nicht. Ich für meinen Teil vergesse das Projekt im Anschluss sicherlich nicht.


----------



## -Atlanter- (21. März 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Ich mach dann wieder mit, wenn alle das Projekt vergessen haben, die jetzt neu nur wegen Corona dabei sind.
> Aber Alzheimer und Krebs sind halt auch wichtig.



Vergessen wäre etwas übertrieben. Aber sofern mir Stanford nicht zufälligerweise eine Klimaanlage in der Wohnung einbaut, muss eine Sommerpause schon sein. 

Die Sommer sind auch so schon heiß genug.


----------



## Mr.Knister (21. März 2020)

Das Problem kennen wir glaube ich alle Hier fallen bei voller Bestrahlung der PV-Anlage ca. 1800W  Leistungsbudget an, die, wenn sie nicht selbst verbraucht werden, gar  nicht erzeugt werden dürfen.  Ich habe schon Pläne ausgearbeitet, wie ich das (Falt-)Gerät sommers in die Garage verfrachten kann 

Übrigens habe ich gerade nach 20 Minuten Wartezeit eine 11778 am laufen, die hervorragend performt. 430k ppd schmecken gut auf einer RX480


----------



## u78g (21. März 2020)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Was glaubst du denn an meiner Aussage nicht? Die ist doch allgemeingültig geschrieben.
> Dass GPUs deutlich schneller sind als CPUs in diesem Metier brauchen wir ja jetzt wohl nicht zu diskutieren, oder?
> 
> Nur mal ein kleiner Zahlenvergleich:
> ...



....du hättest um die Uhrzeit nicht mehr antworten sollen, du hast mich nicht verstanden 

Mir ist schon klar das ne GPU schneller faltet und mehr TFLOPS hat. ABER es gibt ja WU´s die könne nur auf der CPU gefaltet werden und da kann ich diese WU´s mit den Punkkten dazu nicht mit GPU Maßstab bemessen.
Es wurde hier einfach vergessen das CPU Punktesystem an die CPU WU`s anzupassen.

nur mal ein Bsp.: Mein 4-Kerner faltet eine WU in ca. 4-5h und bekommt zwischen 4000-5000 Punkte dafür. Wenn ich mit meiner Workstation falte sind die WU´s in 30-45min gefaltet und es gibt nur ca. 500 Punkte mehr dafür.....Wo ist jetzt der QRB bei 3h Zeitvorteil????
Wenn du aber mit ner GPU 3h schneller faltest als mit ner anderen GPU dann möchte ich gar nicht wissen wieviel Punkteaufschlag es gibt.  

Hier muss meiner Meinung nach das PPD System angepasst werden um es fair zu gestallten.


----------



## foldinghomealone (21. März 2020)

u78g schrieb:


> ...
> nur mal ein Bsp.: Mein 4-Kerner faltet eine WU in ca. 4-5h und bekommt zwischen 4000-5000 Punkte dafür. Wenn ich mit meiner Workstation falte sind die WU´s in 30-45min gefaltet und es gibt nur ca. 500 Punkte mehr dafür.....Wo ist jetzt der QRB bei 3h Zeitvorteil????
> ...



Um jetzt mal nur bei deinem Beispiel zu bleiben. 
Berechnen wir doch mal die PPD:
4-Kerner: Projekt = 4h = 5000 Punkte = 30.000PPD
WS: Projekt = 0,75h = 5500 Punkte = 176.000PPD

Punkt 1 geklärt, die WS bekommt schon mal deutlich mehr PPD. Wenn auch mit deinem Zahlenbeispiel sicherlich nicht irgendwie überproportional viel. Deshalb unbedingt Punkt 2 beachten.

Punkt 2: Man müsste jetzt die Daten (also TPF und Punkte) für das gleiche Projekt bei 4-Kerner und WS vergleichen, um ein wirklich aussagekräftiges Ergebnis zu erhalten.

Ich hab jetzt mal als Beispiel die PPD für verschiedene TPFen berechnet und geplottet für ein aktuelles Corona Projekt p14530:
(Folding@home Bonus Point Calculator)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du siehst, auch bei CPUs gilt das gleiche Prinzip wie bei GPUs


----------



## foldinghomealone (22. März 2020)

u78g schrieb:


> ...ABER es gibt ja WU´s die könne nur auf der CPU gefaltet werden und da kann ich diese WU´s mit den Punkkten dazu nicht mit GPU Maßstab bemessen.
> Es wurde hier einfach vergessen das CPU Punktesystem an die CPU WU`s anzupassen..



Auch wenn es schon wieder spät ist...

Es ist nicht ganz richtig, dass manche Projekte nur auf CPUs berechnet werden können. Die kleinen CPU-Projekte sind nur auf großen GPUs sehr ineffizient auszuführen, weshalb eben für kleine Projekte die CPU-Berechnung vorgesehen wurde.
(Edit: Zur Erklärung, Projekte mit wenigen Atomen lassen sich auf modernen GPUs mit den extrem vielen Shadern nicht effizient parallelisieren)

Berechnungen vom Core17 konnten auf CPU und auf GPU durchgeführt und gebencht werden. Und seit dem gibt es ein einheitliches Prinzip der Punkteberechnung von CPU und GPUs. Und da eben GPUs schneller sind, bekommen sie auch mehr Punkte.

Wie wir wissen ist Core17 Geschichte und es wurden aus Effizienzgründen neue spezialisierte Cores entwickelt, die die Eigenheiten der verschiedenen Systeme besser nutzen (z.B. AVX Unterstützung beim A7-Core).
Dennoch wurde dieses Prinzip der gleichen Punkteberechnung beibehalten.


----------



## u78g (22. März 2020)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Wie wir wissen ist Core17 Geschichte und es wurden aus Effizienzgründen neue spezialisierte Cores entwickelt, die die Eigenheiten der verschiedenen Systeme besser nutzen (z.B. AVX Unterstützung beim A7-Core).
> Dennoch wurde dieses Prinzip der gleichen Punkteberechnung beibehalten.



genau das meine ich ja, man investiert mehr Energie (AVX ist durstig  )und bekommt das nicht so "vergütet" wie bei den GPU.

Bei meinem Bsp. wäre es fair wenn man so rechnet:

4h = 5000P  = 30000PPD                         
2h = 5000P x Faktor 1,5 = 7500P   = 90000 PPD
1h = 5000P x Faktor     2 = 10000P =  240000 PPD

dann würden bestimmt auch mehr User auf CPU falten gerade heute zu Tage  wo ein 8 Kerner fast Mainstream ist.


----------



## brooker (22. März 2020)

... ich denke BB liest mit und wird es sicher als Feedback in Mr. Pandes Ostermail einbinden


----------



## nfsgame (22. März 2020)

Ich hab seit gestern auch mal wieder den Kellerknecht angeworfen. Da kann er föhnen wie er lustig ist...

Nur schade, dass die beiden CPUs und die Grafikkarte beide seit 2 Uhr idelen...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. März 2020)

Hallo nfsgame

Gelegentlicher Neustart hilft


----------



## foldinghomealone (22. März 2020)

brooker schrieb:


> ... ich denke BB liest mit und wird es sicher als Feedback in Mr. Pandes Ostermail einbinden



Ich hoffe, der leitet es dann an seinen Nachfolger Dr. Bowman weiter...


----------



## beastyboy79 (22. März 2020)

Schade, das nicht viel reinkommt an WU´s. So muss man immer manuell den Assignment-Counter resetten, indem man das Programm neu startet. Aber man ist im besten Fall ja eh zu Hause, da geht das schon.

Die 1070ti und die 1080ti ballern ganz schön was raus, wenn sie dann Futter kriegen.  Die CPU merkt man gar nicht, kann ich auch abstellen.


----------



## rhalin (22. März 2020)

Also ich lasse die CPU immer mitlaufen, klar bringt das nicht viele Punkte.
Aber darum geht es ja auch letzten Endes nicht denke ich, kaufen können wir uns eh nix dafür.
Zu irgendwas werden die WU's ja auch gut sein sonst würden sie nicht gerechnet werden.


----------



## foldinghomealone (22. März 2020)

u78g schrieb:


> ...
> Bei meinem Bsp. wäre es fair wenn man so rechnet:
> ...



Auch bei GPUs ist das immer ein kontrovers diskutiertes Thema. Es zeichnet sich aber nicht ab, dass sich da was ändert. 
Und bei der nächsten GPU-Generation wird sich das noch verschärfen, wenn mal die 5Mio PPD-Marke geknackt wird.
Das ist das Problem bei quadratischen Kurven. Sobald du mal in dem steilen Teil der Kurve bist, macht jede kleine Verringerung der TPF einen sehr hohen zusätzlichen Gewinn aus.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (22. März 2020)

Bei mir warten 55,24 Mb einer GPU-WU bereits ca. 1h auf den Upload, da die zweite WU aktuell berechnet wird, habe ich den Clienten erstmal auf Finish gesetzt und auch die Punkte schrumpfen ...


----------



## foldinghomealone (22. März 2020)

evtl. Neustart durchführen. Kommt aber darauf an, wie weit die zweite WU fortgeschritten ist, weil man ein paar (ca. 5%) Prozent Fortschritt verliert.


----------



## Bumblebee (22. März 2020)

brooker schrieb:


> ... ich denke BB liest mit und wird es sicher als Feedback in Mr. Pandes Ostermail einbinden





foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, der leitet es dann an seinen Nachfolger Dr. Bowman weiter...



Nun, ich bin mit Greg im Kontakt seit er von Stanford weggegangen ist um das Bowman Lab aufzubauen
Das heisst aber nicht, dass ich nicht auch weiterhin mit Vijay Pande kommuniziere


----------



## No_Limit (22. März 2020)

Muss einem das zu denken geben (war die ganze Berechnung umsonst)?

16:33:18:WU01:FS01:0x22:ERROR:exception: Error invoking kernel sortShortList: clEnqueueNDRangeKernel (-5)
16:33:18:WU01:FS01:0x22:Saving result file ..\logfile_01.txt
16:33:18:WU01:FS01:0x22:Saving result file science.log
16:33:18:WU01:FS01:0x22:Folding@home Core Shutdown: BAD_WORK_UNIT


----------



## binär-11110110111 (22. März 2020)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> evtl. Neustart durchführen. Kommt aber darauf an, wie weit die zweite WU fortgeschritten ist, weil man ein paar (ca. 5%) Prozent Fortschritt verliert.



Hat nix gebracht, fertige WU kann nicht gesendet werden 



Spoiler



unit:0x000000099bf7a4d55e6d770f2024260016:34:19:WU00:FS01:Uploading 55.24MiB to 155.247.164.213
16:34:19:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 155.247.164.213:8080
16:34:20:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Exception: Failed to send results to work server: Transfer failed
16:34:20:WU00:FS01:Trying to send results to collection server
16:34:20:WU00:FS01:Uploading 55.24MiB to 155.247.164.214
16:34:20:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 155.247.164.214:8080
16:34:20:ERROR:WU00:FS01:Exception: Transfer failed
16:41:11:WU00:FS01:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:11758 run:0 clone:343 gen:0 core:0x22 unit:0x000000099bf7a4d55e6d770f20242600
16:41:11:WU00:FS01:Uploading 55.24MiB to 155.247.164.213
16:41:11:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 155.247.164.213:8080
16:41:11:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Exception: Failed to send results to work server: Transfer failed
16:41:11:WU00:FS01:Trying to send results to collection server
16:41:11:WU00:FS01:Uploading 55.24MiB to 155.247.164.214
16:41:11:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 155.247.164.214:8080
16:41:12:ERROR:WU00:FS01:Exception: Transfer failed
16:52:16:WU00:FS01:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:11758 run:0 clone:343 gen:0 core:0x22 unit:0x000000099bf7a4d55e6d770f20242600
16:52:16:WU00:FS01:Uploading 55.24MiB to 155.247.164.213
16:52:16:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 155.247.164.213:8080
16:52:17:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Exception: Failed to send results to work server: Transfer failed
16:52:17:WU00:FS01:Trying to send results to collection server
16:52:17:WU00:FS01:Uploading 55.24MiB to 155.247.164.214
16:52:17:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 155.247.164.214:8080
16:52:17:ERROR:WU00:FS01:Exception: Transfer failed
17:10:13:WU00:FS01:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:11758 run:0 clone:343 gen:0 core:0x22 unit:0x000000099bf7a4d55e6d770f20242600
17:10:13:WU00:FS01:Uploading 55.24MiB to 155.247.164.213
17:10:13:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 155.247.164.213:8080
17:10:14:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Exception: Failed to send results to work server: Transfer failed
17:10:14:WU00:FS01:Trying to send results to collection server
17:10:14:WU00:FS01:Uploading 55.24MiB to 155.247.164.214
17:10:14:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 155.247.164.214:8080
17:10:14:ERROR:WU00:FS01:Exception: Transfer failed



Punkte inzwischen im 40% gesunken. Sorry, aber so macht das keinen Sinn !


----------



## foldinghomealone (22. März 2020)

Das ist mir auch schön öfters passiert. Teilweise musste ich mehrfach neustarten.
Ich hab auch im FF einen Thread darüber aufgemacht, aber so richtig 'glaubt' mir keiner...


----------



## ursmii (22. März 2020)

hatte ich gestern auch als ich ungestüm die GPU (memory -> 7000MHz, GPU -> 2100MHz) hochgequält hatte.
aktuelle werte siehe bild  (alles ein wenig schwankend)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ProfBoom (22. März 2020)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> evtl. Neustart durchführen. Kommt aber darauf an, wie weit die zweite WU fortgeschritten ist, weil man ein paar (ca. 5%) Prozent Fortschritt verliert.



Um das zu verhindern kann man im Work-Ordner nachschauen. Dort gibt es dann ein Verzeichnis mit der Slot-ID (wird meist 00 oder 01 sein). 
In dem Ordner werden die Snapshots/Speicherpunkte abgelegt. Einfach warten bis eine neue Datei (viewerFrameX.json, X ist eine fortlaufende Nummer) angelegt wurde, dann geht fast nichts verloren wenn man pausiert 
Aus dem Verlauf der vorherigen Snapshots kann man ungefähr berechnen, wie lange es noch bis zum nächsten dauert und entscheiden, ob man so lange warten möchte.


----------



## nfsgame (23. März 2020)

Jemand schonmal was in Richtung Xeon E5-2630v3-Doppelpack und E5-2670-Doppelpack falten lassen und kann mir ne PPD-Hausnummer nennen? Ich habe da gerade so ~12HE voll in Klärung...


----------



## Research (23. März 2020)

Auch wieder bissel eingestiegen.

Uploadprobleme liegen daran das F@H Download überlastet ist.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. März 2020)

@nfsgame:
E5-2670 im Doppel ~80kPPD

E5-2630 V3 im Doppel keine Erfahrung aber aufgrund des Taktes und Kernzahl auf ~100kPPD schätzen.

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheGermanEngineer (23. März 2020)

Hallo, ich wollte auch mal wieder mit dem Falten anfangen. Identity, Passkey und Team scheint geklappt zu haben. Der Advanced Control Client scheint zu funktionieren, CPU faltet gerade schon. GPU bekommt wohl gerade keine WUs. Allerdings "flackert" der Web-Client. Er scheint erfolglos Daten nachladen zu wollen. Bei Work Unit steht nur "loading...". Jede Sekunde wird der Seite weiß und scheint sich neu aufzubauen. Weiß jemand ne Lösung?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. März 2020)

@TheGermanEngineer:
Nutze den Advanced Control und lass den Webclienten links liegen > du hast deutlich mehr Kontrolle über das Falten.


Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheGermanEngineer (23. März 2020)

Das stimmt schon. Ich würde aber auch gerne wissen WAS ich gerade falten. Kann man das auch im Advanced iwo sehen?


----------



## Mr.Knister (23. März 2020)

Sobald eine Unit da ist, sieht man auch die Projektnummer. Leider nicht direkt mit Info, dafür gibt's dann diese Seite.


----------



## Research (23. März 2020)

Grad eine 11745, ist ein Corona.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (23. März 2020)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Bei mir warten 55,24 Mb einer GPU-WU bereits ca. 1h auf den Upload, da die zweite WU aktuell berechnet wird, habe ich den Clienten erstmal auf Finish gesetzt und auch die Punkte schrumpfen ...



Wie bekomme ich diese WU wieder raus ? Hab schon den Slot gelöscht, neu gestartet, hilft nix. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (23. März 2020)

Komischerweise muss ich nach jeder abgeschlossenen Workunit die Gpu neu hinzufügen, damit wieder eine neue gefunden wird. Außerdem erhalte ich trotz Passkey nur einen Bruchteil der veranschlagten Punkte.


----------



## ProfBoom (23. März 2020)

Du bist nicht allein, das Problem ist auch bei unseren Freunden von LTT bekannt: LTT Folding Team's Emergency Response to Covid-19 - Page 88 - Folding@home, Boinc, and Coin Mining - Linus Tech Tips

Wenn du die WU trotzdem immer noch dumpen willst:
Start->FaH->DataDirectory->work und das Verzeichnis mit der ID der Work-queue löschen.


----------



## ProfBoom (23. März 2020)

@lichtbringer1:
Du musst 10 WUs erfolgreich berechnet haben für den Bonus, außerdem darfst du maximal 10% der dir zugewiesenen WUs nicht abgegeben haben.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (23. März 2020)

Die Statistik sieht nicht richtig aus.

Ich lasse nur einen Rechner für ein Team unter einem Namen rechnen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. März 2020)

@Lichtbringer1:
Es wird nicht der Rechner als Ganzes gezählt sondern jeder Slot einzeln.

Musstes du deinen Clienten mal neuinstallieren? Dann werden Slots doppelt angezeigt.


----------



## LightLoop (24. März 2020)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Bei mir warten 55,24 Mb einer GPU-WU bereits ca. 1h auf den Upload, da die zweite WU aktuell berechnet wird, habe ich den Clienten erstmal auf Finish gesetzt und auch die Punkte schrumpfen ...



Ist bei mir akteull auch so. Einfach weiter rechnen lassen. Bei ~ 90% Fertigstellung fängt dann immer der (funktionierende)Updload an.


----------



## mattinator (24. März 2020)

Falls jemand ähnliche Probleme mit HFM.NET hat (Google Groups), es gibt eine neue Version.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (24. März 2020)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @Lichtbringer1:
> Es wird nicht der Rechner als Ganzes gezählt sondern jeder Slot einzeln.
> 
> Musstes du deinen Clienten mal neuinstallieren? Dann werden Slots doppelt angezeigt.



Achso. Den FAH Client habe ich zwischenzeitlich mal neu installiert. Mittlerweile rechnet nur noch die GPU.


----------



## Research (24. März 2020)

An die Leute die ihre CPU abschalten:
aus Project 14542


> *Projects 14530-14590*
> 
> Cause: covid
> *CORONAVIRUS PROJECT*
> ...


----------



## nfsgame (24. März 2020)

```
06:57:23:WU01:FS00:0xa7:Project: 14572 (Run 0, Clone 239, Gen 0)
```


----------



## binär-11110110111 (24. März 2020)

Mir ist eben auch halber Folding-Strecke mein Win 10 PC abgeschmiert - als wenn jemand den Stecker gezogen hat, läuft alles @stock.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PC dann manuell neu gestartet und WU erfolgreich abgefertigt.


----------



## Research (24. März 2020)

Kann das Netzteil gewesen sein.

Mal aussaugen und PC putzen.


----------



## Research (24. März 2020)

Mehr CPU.
14329


> *Projects 14328-14329,14332-14352,14600-14612*
> 
> Cause: covid
> *CORONAVIRUS PROJECT*
> ...


----------



## nfsgame (24. März 2020)

Am P14328 knabbert meine arme APU im TVHeadend-Knecht auch gerade... Was muss das muss...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. März 2020)

Die CPU-WUs sollen nur kommen, meine Xeons drehen mehr Däumchen als dass sie was zu tun haben.

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (24. März 2020)

Leider dreht der Stock Lüfter mit über 3000RM, sodass die CPU fürs Falten keine Option ist. Erst mit dem 4700x gibts wieder einen vernünftigen Lüfter. Die GPU läuft grade super durch. Heute schon 2 Durchgänge geschafft und Punkte gibts jetzt endlich auch. Derzeit sinds insgesamt 106k.


----------



## Research (24. März 2020)

Du kannst dem Client sagen das er weniger "Kerne" nutzen soll.
Lüfter an den korrekten Header für CPU gesetzt?
Aktuelles BIOS?

SOnst bist du mit. ~20€ dabei:
Produktvergleich Arctic Freezer 12 CO, Cooler Master Hyper TX3 Evo, Scythe Katana 2, be quiet! Pure Rock Slim, Arctic Freezer 13, Arctic Freezer 34, Cooler Master Hyper H412R Geizhals Deutschland
.


----------



## ovicula (24. März 2020)

Bekommt hier irgendwer WUs für die CPU?

Meine Rechner bekommen seit ca. 3 Stunden überhaupt keine. Auch für die GPUs nicht


----------



## nfsgame (24. März 2020)

Hab nach 1,5h Leerlauf was bekommen... Da ist er allerdings auch schon fast durchgeflogen.


----------



## OriginalTombo (24. März 2020)

Für mich war es das erst mal mit folden..
PC freezes ohne ersichtlichen Grund beim folden, obwohl ich den Clock schon wieder auf Default gestellt habe, schade. 
Kanns mir nicht erklären


----------



## DOcean (24. März 2020)

stell den Clock mal 50 Mhz tiefer, Folding reagiert extrem sensibel... oder das Powertarget 10-20% runter...

es muss nicht immer ein Neustart sein

```
17:04:20:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '65.254.110.245:8080': No WUs available for this configuration
17:04:20:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 18.218.241.186:80
17:04:20:WU00:FS01:Assigned to work server 128.252.203.2
17:04:20:WU00:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: READY gpu:0:GP104 [GeForce GTX 1070] 6463 from 128.252.203.2
17:04:20:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 128.252.203.2:8080
17:04:41:WARNING:WU00:FS01:WorkServer connection failed on port 8080 trying 80
17:04:41:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 128.252.203.2:80
17:05:02:ERROR:WU00:FS01:Exception: Failed to connect to 128.252.203.2:80: Ein Verbindungsversuch ist fehlgeschlagen, da die Gegenstelle nach einer bestimmten Zeitspanne nicht richtig reagiert hat, oder die hergestellte Verbindung war fehlerhaft, da der verbundene Host nicht reagiert hat.
17:50:21:FS01:Paused
17:50:24:FS01:Unpaused
17:50:24:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 65.254.110.245:8080
17:50:24:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '65.254.110.245:8080': No WUs available for this configuration
17:50:24:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 18.218.241.186:80
17:50:25:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '18.218.241.186:80': No WUs available for this configuration
17:50:25:ERROR:WU00:FS01:Exception: Could not get an assignment
```

Der Client gibt wohl irgendwann auf, aber einmal pause und dann wieder fold bei dem Slot scheint ihm auf die Sprünge zu helfen...


----------



## ProfBoom (24. März 2020)

Ob der Client tatsächlich irgendwann aufgibt, weiß ich nicht.
Aber er wartet immer länger bis zum nächsten Verbindungsversuch. Jeweils doppelt so lange, wenn ich mich nicht irre.
Das kann man im Advanced Control auf der Status Seite rechts über den Daten (Assigned/Timeout/Expiration) sehen: "Next Attempt:"


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. März 2020)

Ein viel zu seltnener Anblick > alle 3 Slots falten gleichzeitig


----------



## LightLoop (25. März 2020)

Research schrieb:


> Du kannst dem Client sagen das er weniger "Kerne" nutzen soll.
> Lüfter an den korrekten Header für CPU gesetzt?
> Aktuelles BIOS?
> 
> ...



Wo kann man das einstellen ?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. März 2020)

LightLoop schrieb:


> Wo kann man das einstellen ?


Im Tray Rechtsklick auf das F@H-Sysmbol und Advanced Controll öffen > oben links auf Configure > Reiter "Slots" >  "SMP" anklicken und auf "Edit" > Oben ist der CPU-Bereich mit dem einzig einstellbaren Feld in dem jetzt wahrscheinlich "-1" drinn steht > hier die gewünschte Kern/Threadzahl einstellen aber wichtig keine Primzahlen ab 5 oder deren Vielfaches (z.B 10 > 2X5).
Nach dem Einstellen unten auf "OK" > jetzt bist du wieder auf dem Fenster wo du auswählen kannst welchen Slot du bearbeiten willst (SMP/GPU), wichtig ist dass du unten auf "Save" klickst da sonst die Einstellung nicht übernommen werden.


----------



## nfsgame (25. März 2020)

```
05:44:28:WU02:FS01:Uploading 49.92MiB to 40.114.52.201
05:44:28:WU02:FS01:Connecting to 40.114.52.201:8080
05:44:43:WU02:FS01:Upload 0.38%
05:44:55:WU02:FS01:Upload 0.88%
05:45:08:WU02:FS01:Upload 1.13%
05:45:19:WU02:FS01:Upload 1.38%
05:45:26:WU02:FS01:Upload 1.50%
05:45:39:WU02:FS01:Upload 1.63%
05:45:53:WU02:FS01:Upload 1.75%
05:45:59:WU02:FS01:Upload 1.88%
[...]
06:27:42:WU02:FS01:Upload 99.16%
06:27:49:WU02:FS01:Upload 99.28%
06:27:58:WU02:FS01:Upload 99.41%
06:28:47:WU02:FS01:Upload 99.53%
06:28:47:WARNING:WU02:FS01:Exception: Failed to send results to work server: Transfer failed
```
Also spaßig geht anders... Wenn die die Ergebnisse nicht haben wollen, dann sollen sie es lassen ...


----------



## picar81_4711 (25. März 2020)

nfsgame schrieb:


> ```
> 05:44:28:WU02:FS01:Uploading 49.92MiB to 40.114.52.201
> 05:44:28:WU02:FS01:Connecting to 40.114.52.201:8080
> 05:44:43:WU02:FS01:Upload 0.38%
> ...



Bei mir leider das gleiche...die WUs werden gefalten aber nicht mehr hochgeladen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. März 2020)

Bis auf eine Einzige ging noch jede WU raus.
Die Eine habe ich dann nach Ablauf der zweiten Deadline manuell gelöscht.

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RY-ZvEN (25. März 2020)

Guten Morgen,

durch das Video von Willi Tiefel bin ich erst auf die "PCGH Folding" Community aufmerksam geworden. Muss gestehen das ich vorher nicht wusste das so etwas existiert.
Im allgemeinen finde ich dieses Prinzip sehr gut und habe vor auch abseits der Corona Pandemie am Ball zu bleiben.

Hier jetzt allerdings eine Frage zum Einrichten. 
 - Meine GPU ist nie mehr als 44% ausgelastet. Wie kann ich das verbessern?

Ich habe via Suchfunktion leider keinen passenden Eintrag im Forum gefunden. Falls es ihn doch gibt verweist mich bitte dahin.
Generell bin ich nicht Forum erfahren und bitte zu entschuldigen wenn es doch irgendwo stand. Ich habe es einfach nicht gefunden.

Falls die technischen Daten benötigt werden:
CPU:                 Intel I3 6100
Grafikkarte:  Geforce GTX 960

Nicht so potent aber zuverlässig bisher. 

Bin für jede Hilfe sehr dankbar.


----------



## Research (25. März 2020)

F@H hat momentan zu wenig Download um alles annehmen zu können.
Man arbeitet dran.


----------



## Pilochun (25. März 2020)

RY-ZvEN schrieb:


> Hier jetzt allerdings eine Frage zum Einrichten.
> - Meine GPU ist nie mehr als 44% ausgelastet. Wie kann ich das verbessern?
> 
> Bin für jede Hilfe sehr dankbar.



Ich denke du liest die GPU Auslastung über den Taskmanger aus. Mach dir keine Sorgen alles ok. Wechsel mal den Reiter von Copy auf Cuda.

Bei meiner Asus wird unter ASUS GPU TweakII GPU Usage 96 Prozent angezeigt, im Taskmanger auch nur um die 40%.

Liebe Grüße Pilo


----------



## JayTea (25. März 2020)

@RY-ZvEN:
Ich habe sehr lange mit einer GTX 960 gefaltet.
Du brauchst zwei freie CPU-Threads die nicht fürs Falten genutzt werden, weil diese dann für das “Vorkauen“ der GPU-WorkUnit zum Einsatz kommen. 
Den Slider hast du auch auf “Full“gestellt? 



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Im Tray Rechtsklick auf das F@H-Sysmbol und Advanced Controll öffen > oben links auf Configure > Reiter "Slots" >  "SMP" anklicken und auf "Edit" > Oben ist der CPU-Bereich mit dem einzig einstellbaren Feld in dem jetzt wahrscheinlich "-1" drinn steht > hier die gewünschte Kern/Threadzahl einstellen aber wichtig keine Primzahlen ab 5 oder deren Vielfaches (z.B 10 > 2X5).
> Nach dem Einstellen unten auf "OK" > jetzt bist du wieder auf dem Fenster wo du auswählen kannst welchen Slot du bearbeiten willst (SMP/GPU), wichtig ist dass du unten auf "Save" klickst da sonst die Einstellung nicht übernommen werden.


----------



## Bumblebee (25. März 2020)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Bei mir leider das gleiche...die WUs werden gefalten aber nicht mehr hochgeladen.



Ist bei mir (leider) auch nicht anders
Macht einem schon etwas


----------



## der_yappi (25. März 2020)

Meine GPU hat direkt nach der ersten WU die nächste gekriegt.
Die CPU hatte ne Weile leerlauf zwischen der ersten und zweiten WU...
Aktuell langweilt sich der Ryzen
Upload hatte (afaik) glaube ich ohne probs geklappt


----------



## RY-ZvEN (25. März 2020)

@ Pilochun:
Ja genau, habe dafür die Anzeige aus dem Taskmanager genommen.
Leider habe ich die Auswahl "Cuda" dort nicht. Eher sowas wie Compute_0 und 1

Werde es mit einem anderen Programm versuchen, vielleicht spuckt mir das die "richtige" Auslastung aus.

@JayTea: 
OK, habe versucht in den FAHControl unter "Configure" ==> "Slots" ==> "CPU" die Einstellung von -1 auf -2 zu ändern, dachte ich kann es ja trotzdem mal ausprobieren ob der Taskmanager dann was anderes anzeigt.
Leider stellt es sich immer wieder automatisch zurück und übernimmt die Einstellungen nicht. Habe auch diverse andere Einstellungen wie +2, +1  etc.

Was mache ich Falsch?

@ Beide
Vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten.


----------



## Pilochun (25. März 2020)

RY-ZvEN schrieb:


> @ Pilochun:
> Ja genau, habe dafür die Anzeige aus dem Taskmanager genommen.
> 
> Was mache ich Falsch?
> ...



Ich denke der Taskmanger teilt 3D und Cuda Berechungen in 2 Threads. Weil Folding@Home aber nur Cuda zur Berechnung nutzt wird er dir nie mehr als 50% anzeigen können.

Bei CPU Slots solltes du 2 eintragen. Die Anzahl deiner Threads 4 -2 =2. Damit wenn CPU und Grafikkarte gleichzeitig durch 2 WU ausgelastet sind, die Grafikkarte noch genug CPU Power Unterstüzung hat.


----------



## foldinghomealone (25. März 2020)

Ich halte es für nicht sinnvoll in einer Zeit knapper WUs mit langsamen CPUs oder GPUs zu falten.
Grund ist, dass die nächstfolgende WU erst erstellt werden kann, wenn die jetzige fertig bearbeitet ist. 

Es ist meiner Meinung nicht zielführend den ganzen Prozess deutlich zu verlangsamen, solange schnelle CPUs/GPUs nicht bedient werden können.


----------



## der_yappi (25. März 2020)

Da mir F@H atm keine CPU WUs gibt, lasse ich da jetzt Rosetta@Home via BOINC auf dem Ryzen rennen...


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (25. März 2020)

Hallo Leute,
Ich hab da mal ein paar Fragen und zwar wegen der Verteilung der  Recheneinheiten. 
Ich bekomme jetzt seit Tagen keine mehr für meine GPU und für die CPU vielleicht 1 pro Tag, gibt es aktuell keine mehr, da soviele folden?

Was bringt den meisten Output? CPU oder GPU? kann man dies so pauschal sagen?

Danke für eure Antworten


----------



## DOcean (25. März 2020)

wenn genug WUs da sind bringt die GPU am meisten, CPU Werte gehen dann fast unter...

zur Zeit gibt es leider kam welche, Corona und alle die ganzen Falter sei Dank


----------



## nfsgame (25. März 2020)

MPH_the_Legend schrieb:


> Ich bekomme jetzt seit Tagen keine mehr für meine GPU und für die CPU vielleicht 1 pro Tag, gibt es aktuell keine mehr, da soviele folden?


Korrekt. Da scheint es einen Ansturm zu geben wie beim Rewe um die Ecke nach frischer Lieferung Nudeln und Klopapier...



> Was bringt den meisten Output? CPU oder GPU? kann man dies so pauschal sagen?


Definitiv die GPU. Allerdings gibt es auch WUs, die nur auf der CPU gefaltet werden können und/oder in manchen Fällen auch zum "Vorkauen" zum Generieren der GPU-WUs benötigt werden.


----------



## foldinghomealone (25. März 2020)

RY-ZvEN schrieb:


> Werde es mit einem anderen Programm versuchen, vielleicht spuckt mir das die "richtige" Auslastung aus.


Ich verwende Afterburner und/oder GPU-Z


----------



## der_yappi (25. März 2020)

DOcean schrieb:


> wenn genug WUs da sind *bringt die GPU am meisten*, CPU Werte gehen dann fast unter...



Dann egal ob nVidia oder AMD?
Zu meiner früheren Zeit war man mit einer Radeon Punktemäßig nicht so gut bedient...


----------



## DOcean (25. März 2020)

da musst du die Spezies hier fragen bzw. in die Perf Tabelle gucken...

da ich keine spez. Folding Karten haben, sondern nur die normale Gamer Karte folden lasse (und das auch noch selten)


----------



## Nono15 (25. März 2020)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Bei mir leider das gleiche...die WUs werden gefalten aber nicht mehr hochgeladen.



Bei mir wurde gestern eine gpu-wu hochgeladen bei der lediglich die basispunkte berechnet wurden (rund 9000 points)...
am wochenende wurden mir rund 500.000 points unterschlagen obwohl die wu´s scheinbar korrekt hochgeladen wurden...
ein upload dauert zwischenzeitlich um die 15 min, ein 50mb download um die 20 min, suche nach wu´s zwischen 10 min und 2 stunden...
an meiner leitung (300/30) liegts nicht...

da es für nen guten zweck ist lass ich ganz klar weiterlaufen, das gute linux-image startet halt dann zwischendurch den pc neu 
bin mal gespannt ob stanford servertechnisch nochmal nachlegt


----------



## nfsgame (25. März 2020)

Also die WUs dürfen ruhig öfter kommen...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. März 2020)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Dann egal ob nVidia oder AMD?
> Zu meiner früheren Zeit war man mit einer Radeon Punktemäßig nicht so gut bedient...


Die Unterstützung von AMD-GPUs ist zwar deutlich besser geworden, liegen aber nach wie vor ein gutes Stück hinter vergleichbaren Nvidias.

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Idefix Windhund (25. März 2020)

Irgendwie bekomme ich keine WUs, der Client downloaded nichts.


----------



## LightLoop (25. März 2020)

Jupp, tagsüber ists aktuell eher mau. Ab Abends (22uhr den dreh) kommen die wus.  Zumindest wars gestern so bei mir.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (25. März 2020)

Ich dachte schon, ich hab was falsch eingestellt. 

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit dass das  FAH Control Fenster im Vollbild startet?


----------



## ProfBoom (25. März 2020)

Ja, gibt es.

Pin das Fenster an der Taskleiste an, oder lege eine Verknüfpfung zu FAHControl.exe an. Dort kannst du dann in den Eigenschaften, Reiter Shortcut (Verknüpfung), "Maximiertes Fenster" statt "Normales Fenster" auswählen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (25. März 2020)

Cool, Dankeschön.


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (25. März 2020)

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob der ERROR daher kommt dass es keine WU´s gibt? 
Oder liegt dies an meinen Einstellungen? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (25. März 2020)

MPH_the_Legend schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen, ob der ERROR daher kommt dass es keine WU´s gibt?
> Oder liegt dies an meinen Einstellungen?



Keine Projekte von Stanford. Die Konfiguration sollte ok sein.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. März 2020)

@MPH_the_Legend:
Der Error kommt nur von den fehlenden WUs.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (25. März 2020)

Hab jetzt auf dem Spiele PC auch den FAH Client installiert, dieser will erst gar nicht eine Verbindung aufbauen.  Sind die Server wohl gerade überlastet.


----------



## Hasestab (25. März 2020)

Habe ich auch seid einer halben std. Bist nicht der einzige. 

Gruss


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. März 2020)

Seit über zehn Jahren heize ich mein Büro ausschliesslich mit Faltabwärme aber aktuell muss ich mich echt beherschen das Heizkörperventil nicht aufzudrehen und mit fossilem Brennstoff nachzuhelfen.

Selbst meine bessere Hälfte beklagt sich im Wohnzimmer es sei kühl (meine "Bürokühlung" blässt die Faltabwärme ins Wohnzimmer).


----------



## Idefix Windhund (25. März 2020)

Ich hab den Tag auch nicht geheizt. Irgendwo muss man ja sparen. 
Die letzte Abrechnung von den Stadtwerken war ... unschön.

Und gerade hat der Spiele PC eine GPU WU bekommen.  Und verbraucht nun wärmende 225 - 230W. Was ungefähr The Division 2 zocken wäre.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. März 2020)

230W ............................ süss/sparsam > ich hab schon deutlich mehr.


----------



## foldinghomealone (25. März 2020)

A.M.: Du hast diese Rohrkonstruktion zum Lufttransport, oder irre ich mich?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. März 2020)

Genau, hab sie allerdings in der Zwischenzeit leicht modifiziert damit sie effektiver arbeitet.


----------



## foldinghomealone (25. März 2020)

wie ist das mit dem Geräuschpegel? Brummt sie vom Luftstrom ö.Ä.?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. März 2020)

Saugseitig ist sie ab 80cm Entfernung nicht mehr hörbar (Geräusch ist das Rauschen der Lüfterbläter des Eloops-Lüfter).

Ausblasseite hört man bis ca. 1.2m ein ganz leichtes Rauschen.


----------



## foldinghomealone (25. März 2020)

Hört sich gut an


----------



## LightLoop (26. März 2020)

Mittlerweile hat Folding@home die Marke von 1.000 PetaFLOPS respektive 1 ExaFLOPS geknackt. Das entspricht einer Rechenleistung, die Supercomputer der kommenden Generation wie Aurora, Frontier oder El Capitan im Jahr 2021 oder 2022 erreichen. 


474 PFLOPS: Folding@home uebertrifft schnellste Supercomputer - ComputerBase



Finde ich bemerkenswert!!!


----------



## binär-11110110111 (26. März 2020)

Bei einer GPU-WU wurden mir nur Basispunkte gut geschrieben  ... der entsprechende Bereich im Rattenschwanz (Spoiler) ist rot markiert:



Spoiler



*********************** Log Started 2020-03-25T21:25:40Z ***********************21:25:40:************************* Folding@home Client *************************
21:25:40:        Website: Folding@home – Fighting disease with a world wide distributed super computer.
21:25:40:      Copyright: (c) 2009-2018 foldingathome.org
21:25:40:         Author: Joseph Coffland <joseph@cauldrondevelopment.com>
21:25:40:           Args: 
21:25:40:         Config: C:\Users\CHM\AppData\Roaming\FAHClient\config.xml
21:25:40:******************************** Build ********************************
21:25:40:        Version: 7.5.1
21:25:40:           Date: May 11 2018
21:25:40:           Time: 13:06:32
21:25:40:     Repository: Git
21:25:40:       Revision: 4705bf53c635f88b8fe85af7675557e15d491ff0
21:25:40:         Branch: master
21:25:40:       Compiler: Visual C++ 2008
21:25:40:        Options: /TP /nologo /EHa /wd4297 /wd4103 /Ox /MT
21:25:40:       Platform: win32 10
21:25:40:           Bits: 32
21:25:40:           Mode: Release
21:25:40:******************************* System ********************************
21:25:40:            CPU: AMD FX-8370E Eight-Core Processor
21:25:40:         CPU ID: AuthenticAMD Family 21 Model 2 Stepping 0
21:25:40:           CPUs: 8
21:25:40:         Memory: 15.90GiB
21:25:40:    Free Memory: 13.21GiB
21:25:40:        Threads: WINDOWS_THREADS
21:25:40:     OS Version: 6.2
21:25:40:    Has Battery: false
21:25:40:     On Battery: false
21:25:40:     UTC Offset: 1
21:25:40:            PID: 88
21:25:40:            CWD: C:\Users\CHM\AppData\Roaming\FAHClient
21:25:40:             OS: Windows 10 Enterprise
21:25:40:        OS Arch: AMD64
21:25:40:           GPUs: 2
21:25:40:          GPU 0: Bus:6 Slot:0 Func:0 NVIDIA:7 TU116 [GeForce GTX 1660]
21:25:40:          GPU 1: Bus:1 Slot:0 Func:0 NVIDIA:4 GM107 [GeForce GTX 750 Ti] 1306
21:25:40:  CUDA Device 0: Platform:0 Device:0 Bus:6 Slot:0 Compute:7.5 Driver:10.2
21:25:40:  CUDA Device 1: Platform:0 Device:1 Bus:1 Slot:0 Compute:5.0 Driver:10.2
21:25:40:OpenCL Device 0: Platform:0 Device:0 Bus:6 Slot:0 Compute:1.2 Driver:441.66
21:25:40:OpenCL Device 1: Platform:0 Device:1 Bus:1 Slot:0 Compute:1.2 Driver:441.66
21:25:40:  Win32 Service: false
21:25:40:***********************************************************************
21:25:40:<config>
21:25:40:  <!-- Network -->
21:25:40:  <proxy v=':8080'/>
21:25:40:
21:25:40:  <!-- User Information -->
21:25:40:  <passkey v='********************************'/>
21:25:40:  <team v='70335'/>
21:25:40:  <user v='HansMartin1975'/>
21:25:40:
21:25:40:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
21:25:40:  <slot id='1' type='GPU'>
21:25:40:    <paused v='true'/>
21:25:40:  </slot>
21:25:40:</config>
21:25:40:Trying to access database...
21:25:40:Successfully acquired database lock
21:25:40:Enabled folding slot 01: PAUSED gpu:0:TU116 [GeForce GTX 1660] (by user)
21:25:54:FS01:Unpaused
21:25:54:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 65.254.110.245:8080
21:25:55:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '65.254.110.245:8080': No WUs available for this configuration
21:25:55:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 18.218.241.186:80
21:25:55:WU00:FS01:Assigned to work server 40.114.52.201
21:25:55:WU00:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: READY gpu:0:TU116 [GeForce GTX 1660] from 40.114.52.201
21:25:55:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 40.114.52.201:8080
21:26:30:WU00:FS01ownloading 29.59MiB
21:26:36:WU00:FS01ownload 34.43%
21:26:41:Removing old file 'configs/config-20200320-211042.xml'
21:26:41:Saving configuration to config.xml
21:26:41:<config>
21:26:41:  <!-- Network -->
21:26:41:  <proxy v=':8080'/>
21:26:41:
21:26:41:  <!-- User Information -->
21:26:41:  <passkey v='********************************'/>
21:26:41:  <team v='70335'/>
21:26:41:  <user v='HansMartin1975'/>
21:26:41:
21:26:41:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
21:26:41:  <slot id='1' type='GPU'/>
21:26:41:</config>
21:26:42:WU00:FS01ownload 93.15%
21:26:42:WU00:FS01ownload complete
21:26:42:WU00:FS01:Received Unit: id:00 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:11778 run:0 clone:7953 gen:7 core:0x22 unit:0x0000000b287234c95e743254e3be54aa
21:26:42:WU00:FS01:Starting
21:26:42:WU00:FS01:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:\Users\CHM\AppData\Roaming\FAHClient\cores/cores.foldingathome.org/v7/win/64bit/Core_22.fah/FahCore_22.exe -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 705 -lifeline 88 -checkpoint 15 -gpu-vendor nvidia -opencl-platform 0 -opencl-device 0 -cuda-device 0 -gpu 0
21:26:42:WU00:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 8668
21:26:43:WU00:FS01:Core PID:9672
21:26:43:WU00:FS01:FahCore 0x22 started
21:26:43:WU00:FS01:0x22:*********************** Log Started 2020-03-25T21:26:43Z ***********************
21:26:43:WU00:FS01:0x22:*************************** Core22 Folding@home Core ***************************
21:26:43:WU00:FS01:0x22:       Type: 0x22
21:26:43:WU00:FS01:0x22:       Core: Core22
21:26:43:WU00:FS01:0x22:    Website: Folding@home – Fighting disease with a world wide distributed super computer.
21:26:43:WU00:FS01:0x22:  Copyright: (c) 2009-2018 foldingathome.org
21:26:43:WU00:FS01:0x22:     Author: John Chodera <john.chodera@choderalab.org> and Rafal Wiewiora
21:26:43:WU00:FS01:0x22:             <rafal.wiewiora@choderalab.org>
21:26:43:WU00:FS01:0x22:       Args: -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 705 -lifeline 8668 -checkpoint 15
21:26:43:WU00:FS01:0x22:             -gpu-vendor nvidia -opencl-platform 0 -opencl-device 0 -cuda-device
21:26:43:WU00:FS01:0x22:             0 -gpu 0
21:26:43:WU00:FS01:0x22:     Config: <none>
21:26:43:WU00:FS01:0x22:************************************ Build *************************************
21:26:43:WU00:FS01:0x22:    Version: 0.0.2
21:26:43:WU00:FS01:0x22:       Date: Dec 6 2019
21:26:43:WU00:FS01:0x22:       Time: 21:30:31
21:26:43:WU00:FS01:0x22: Repository: Git
21:26:43:WU00:FS01:0x22:   Revision: abeb39247cc72df5af0f63723edafadb23d5dfbe
21:26:43:WU00:FS01:0x22:     Branch: HEAD
21:26:43:WU00:FS01:0x22:   Compiler: Visual C++ 2008
21:26:43:WU00:FS01:0x22:    Options: /TP /nologo /EHa /wd4297 /wd4103 /Ox /MT
21:26:43:WU00:FS01:0x22:   Platform: win32 10
21:26:43:WU00:FS01:0x22:       Bits: 64
21:26:43:WU00:FS01:0x22:       Mode: Release
21:26:43:WU00:FS01:0x22:************************************ System ************************************
21:26:43:WU00:FS01:0x22:        CPU: AMD FX-8370E Eight-Core Processor
21:26:43:WU00:FS01:0x22:     CPU ID: AuthenticAMD Family 21 Model 2 Stepping 0
21:26:43:WU00:FS01:0x22:       CPUs: 8
21:26:43:WU00:FS01:0x22:     Memory: 15.90GiB
21:26:43:WU00:FS01:0x22:Free Memory: 13.21GiB
21:26:43:WU00:FS01:0x22:    Threads: WINDOWS_THREADS
21:26:43:WU00:FS01:0x22: OS Version: 6.2
21:26:43:WU00:FS01:0x22:Has Battery: false
21:26:43:WU00:FS01:0x22: On Battery: false
21:26:43:WU00:FS01:0x22: UTC Offset: 1
21:26:43:WU00:FS01:0x22:        PID: 9672
21:26:43:WU00:FS01:0x22:        CWD: C:\Users\CHM\AppData\Roaming\FAHClient\work
21:26:43:WU00:FS01:0x22:         OS: Windows 10 Pro
21:26:43:WU00:FS01:0x22:    OS Arch: AMD64
21:26:43:WU00:FS01:0x22:********************************************************************************
21:26:43:WU00:FS01:0x22roject: 11778 (Run 0, Clone 7953, Gen 7)
21:26:43:WU00:FS01:0x22:Unit: 0x0000000b287234c95e743254e3be54aa
21:26:43:WU00:FS01:0x22:Reading tar file core.xml
21:26:43:WU00:FS01:0x22:Reading tar file integrator.xml
21:26:43:WU00:FS01:0x22:Reading tar file state.xml
21:26:43:WU00:FS01:0x22:Reading tar file system.xml
21:26:44:WU00:FS01:0x22igital signatures verified
21:26:44:WU00:FS01:0x22:Folding@home GPU Core22 Folding@home Core
21:26:44:WU00:FS01:0x22:Version 0.0.2
21:26:53:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 0 out of 2000000 steps (0%)
21:26:53:WU00:FS01:0x22:Temperature control disabled. Requirements: single Nvidia GPU, tmax must be < 110 and twait >= 900
21:28:41:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 20000 out of 2000000 steps (1%)
21:30:29:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 40000 out of 2000000 steps (2%)
21:32:21:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 60000 out of 2000000 steps (3%)
21:34:09:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 80000 out of 2000000 steps (4%)
21:35:59:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 100000 out of 2000000 steps (5%)
21:37:51:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 120000 out of 2000000 steps (6%)
21:39:40:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 140000 out of 2000000 steps (7%)
21:41:33:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 160000 out of 2000000 steps (8%)
21:43:22:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 180000 out of 2000000 steps (9%)
21:45:12:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 200000 out of 2000000 steps (10%)
21:47:04:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 220000 out of 2000000 steps (11%)
21:48:55:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 240000 out of 2000000 steps (12%)
21:50:48:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 260000 out of 2000000 steps (13%)
21:52:38:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 280000 out of 2000000 steps (14%)
21:54:28:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 300000 out of 2000000 steps (15%)
21:56:21:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 320000 out of 2000000 steps (16%)
21:58:10:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 340000 out of 2000000 steps (17%)
22:00:04:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 360000 out of 2000000 steps (18%)
22:01:54:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 380000 out of 2000000 steps (19%)
22:03:44:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 400000 out of 2000000 steps (20%)
22:05:38:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 420000 out of 2000000 steps (21%)
22:07:28:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 440000 out of 2000000 steps (22%)
22:09:21:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 460000 out of 2000000 steps (23%)
22:11:11:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 480000 out of 2000000 steps (24%)
22:13:01:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 500000 out of 2000000 steps (25%)
22:14:55:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 520000 out of 2000000 steps (26%)
22:16:44:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 540000 out of 2000000 steps (27%)
22:18:38:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 560000 out of 2000000 steps (28%)
22:20:29:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 580000 out of 2000000 steps (29%)
22:22:19:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 600000 out of 2000000 steps (30%)
22:24:12:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 620000 out of 2000000 steps (31%)
22:26:02:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 640000 out of 2000000 steps (32%)
22:27:56:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 660000 out of 2000000 steps (33%)
22:29:46:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 680000 out of 2000000 steps (34%)
22:31:36:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 700000 out of 2000000 steps (35%)
22:33:29:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 720000 out of 2000000 steps (36%)
22:35:20:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 740000 out of 2000000 steps (37%)
22:37:14:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 760000 out of 2000000 steps (38%)
22:39:04:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 780000 out of 2000000 steps (39%)
22:40:54:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 800000 out of 2000000 steps (40%)
22:42:48:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 820000 out of 2000000 steps (41%)
22:44:37:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 840000 out of 2000000 steps (42%)
22:46:31:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 860000 out of 2000000 steps (43%)
22:48:20:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 880000 out of 2000000 steps (44%)
22:50:11:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 900000 out of 2000000 steps (45%)
22:52:04:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 920000 out of 2000000 steps (46%)
22:53:55:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 940000 out of 2000000 steps (47%)
22:55:49:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 960000 out of 2000000 steps (48%)
22:57:39:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 980000 out of 2000000 steps (49%)
22:59:29:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 1000000 out of 2000000 steps (50%)
23:01:22:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 1020000 out of 2000000 steps (51%)
23:03:13:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 1040000 out of 2000000 steps (52%)
23:05:05:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 1060000 out of 2000000 steps (53%)
23:06:55:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 1080000 out of 2000000 steps (54%)
23:08:45:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 1100000 out of 2000000 steps (55%)
23:10:39:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 1120000 out of 2000000 steps (56%)
23:12:29:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 1140000 out of 2000000 steps (57%)
23:14:22:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 1160000 out of 2000000 steps (58%)
23:16:12:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 1180000 out of 2000000 steps (59%)
23:18:02:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 1200000 out of 2000000 steps (60%)
23:19:56:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 1220000 out of 2000000 steps (61%)
23:21:46:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 1240000 out of 2000000 steps (62%)
23:23:38:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 1260000 out of 2000000 steps (63%)
23:25:28:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 1280000 out of 2000000 steps (64%)
23:27:18:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 1300000 out of 2000000 steps (65%)
23:29:12:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 1320000 out of 2000000 steps (66%)
23:31:03:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 1340000 out of 2000000 steps (67%)
23:32:56:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 1360000 out of 2000000 steps (68%)
23:34:47:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 1380000 out of 2000000 steps (69%)
23:36:37:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 1400000 out of 2000000 steps (70%)
23:38:30:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 1420000 out of 2000000 steps (71%)
23:40:21:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 1440000 out of 2000000 steps (72%)
23:42:14:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 1460000 out of 2000000 steps (73%)
23:44:04:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 1480000 out of 2000000 steps (74%)
23:45:54:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 1500000 out of 2000000 steps (75%)
23:47:48:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 1520000 out of 2000000 steps (76%)
23:49:38:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 1540000 out of 2000000 steps (77%)
23:51:32:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 1560000 out of 2000000 steps (78%)
23:53:23:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 1580000 out of 2000000 steps (79%)
23:55:13:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 1600000 out of 2000000 steps (80%)
23:57:07:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 1620000 out of 2000000 steps (81%)
23:58:57:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 1640000 out of 2000000 steps (82%)
00:00:50:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 1660000 out of 2000000 steps (83%)
00:02:41:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 1680000 out of 2000000 steps (84%)
00:04:31:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 1700000 out of 2000000 steps (85%)
00:06:24:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 1720000 out of 2000000 steps (86%)
00:08:14:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 1740000 out of 2000000 steps (87%)
00:10:07:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 1760000 out of 2000000 steps (88%)
00:11:56:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 1780000 out of 2000000 steps (89%)
00:13:46:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 1800000 out of 2000000 steps (90%)
00:15:40:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 1820000 out of 2000000 steps (91%)
00:17:30:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 1840000 out of 2000000 steps (92%)
00:19:23:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 1860000 out of 2000000 steps (93%)
00:21:13:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 1880000 out of 2000000 steps (94%)
00:23:03:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 1900000 out of 2000000 steps (95%)
00:24:57:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 1920000 out of 2000000 steps (96%)
00:26:47:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 1940000 out of 2000000 steps (97%)
00:28:40:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 1960000 out of 2000000 steps (98%)
00:30:31:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 1980000 out of 2000000 steps (99%)
00:30:32:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 65.254.110.245:8080
00:30:32:WARNING:WU01:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '65.254.110.245:8080': No WUs available for this configuration
00:30:32:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 18.218.241.186:80
00:30:33:WARNING:WU01:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '18.218.241.186:80': No WUs available for this configuration
00:30:33:ERROR:WU01:FS01:Exception: Could not get an assignment
00:30:33:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 65.254.110.245:8080
00:30:34:WARNING:WU01:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '65.254.110.245:8080': No WUs available for this configuration
00:30:34:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 18.218.241.186:80
00:30:34:WU01:FS01:Assigned to work server 140.163.4.241
00:30:34:WU01:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: RUNNING gpu:0:TU116 [GeForce GTX 1660] from 140.163.4.241
00:30:34:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 140.163.4.241:8080
00:30:55:WARNING:WU01:FS01:WorkServer connection failed on port 8080 trying 80
00:30:55:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 140.163.4.241:80
00:32:03:ERROR:WU01:FS01:Exception: 10001: Server responded: HTTP_SERVICE_UNAVAILABLE
00:32:04:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 65.254.110.245:8080
00:32:04:WARNING:WU01:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '65.254.110.245:8080': No WUs available for this configuration
00:32:04:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 18.218.241.186:80
00:32:05:WARNING:WU01:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '18.218.241.186:80': No WUs available for this configuration
00:32:05:ERROR:WU01:FS01:Exception: Could not get an assignment
00:32:21:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 2000000 out of 2000000 steps (100%)
00:32:24:WU00:FS01:0x22:Saving result file ..\logfile_01.txt
00:32:24:WU00:FS01:0x22:Saving result file checkpointState.xml
00:32:24:WU00:FS01:0x22:Saving result file checkpt.crc
00:32:24:WU00:FS01:0x22:Saving result file positions.xtc
00:32:25:WU00:FS01:0x22:Saving result file science.log
00:32:25:WU00:FS01:0x22:Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
00:32:25:WU00:FS01:FahCore returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
00:32:25:WU00:FS01:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:11778 run:0 clone:7953 gen:7 core:0x22 unit:0x0000000b287234c95e743254e3be54aa
00:32:25:WU00:FS01:Uploading 23.14MiB to 40.114.52.201
00:32:25:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 40.114.52.201:8080
00:32:46:WARNING:WU00:FS01:WorkServer connection failed on port 8080 trying 80
00:32:46:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 40.114.52.201:80
00:33:07:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Exception: Failed to send results to work server: Failed to connect to 40.114.52.201:80: Ein Verbindungsversuch ist fehlgeschlagen, da die Gegenstelle nach einer bestimmten Zeitspanne nicht richtig reagiert hat, oder die hergestellte Verbindung war fehlerhaft, da der verbundene Host nicht reagiert hat.
00:33:07:WU00:FS01:Trying to send results to collection server
00:33:07:WU00:FS01:Uploading 23.14MiB to 155.247.164.214
00:33:07:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 155.247.164.214:8080
00:33:13:WU00:FS01:Upload 7.02%
00:33:19:WU00:FS01:Upload 41.87%
00:33:26:WU00:FS01:Upload 89.42%
00:33:28:WU00:FS01:Upload complete
00:33:28:WU00:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
00:33:28:WU00:FS01:*Final credit estimate, 9405.00 points* 
00:33:28:WU00:FS01:Cleaning up
00:33:41:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 65.254.110.245:8080
00:33:41:WARNING:WU01:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '65.254.110.245:8080': No WUs available for this configuration
00:33:41:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 18.218.241.186:80
00:33:42:WARNING:WU01:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '18.218.241.186:80': No WUs available for this configuration
00:33:42:ERROR:WU01:FS01:Exception: Could not get an assignment
00:36:18:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 65.254.110.245:8080
00:36:19:WARNING:WU01:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '65.254.110.245:8080': No WUs available for this configuration
00:36:19:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 18.218.241.186:80
00:36:19:WARNING:WU01:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '18.218.241.186:80': No WUs available for this configuration
00:36:19:ERROR:WU01:FS01:Exception: Could not get an assignment
00:40:32:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 65.254.110.245:8080
00:40:33:WARNING:WU01:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '65.254.110.245:8080': No WUs available for this configuration
00:40:33:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 18.218.241.186:80
00:40:33:WU01:FS01:Assigned to work server 140.163.4.241
00:40:33:WU01:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: READY gpu:0:TU116 [GeForce GTX 1660] from 140.163.4.241
00:40:33:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 140.163.4.241:8080
00:40:54:WARNING:WU01:FS01:WorkServer connection failed on port 8080 trying 80
00:40:54:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 140.163.4.241:80
00:41:15:ERROR:WU01:FS01:Exception: Failed to connect to 140.163.4.241:80: Ein Verbindungsversuch ist fehlgeschlagen, da die Gegenstelle nach einer bestimmten Zeitspanne nicht richtig reagiert hat, oder die hergestellte Verbindung war fehlerhaft, da der verbundene Host nicht reagiert hat.
00:47:24:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 65.254.110.245:8080
00:47:24:WARNING:WU01:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '65.254.110.245:8080': No WUs available for this configuration
00:47:24:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 18.218.241.186:80
00:47:25:WARNING:WU01:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '18.218.241.186:80': No WUs available for this configuration
00:47:25:ERROR:WU01:FS01:Exception: Could not get an assignment
00:58:29:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 65.254.110.245:8080
00:58:30:WARNING:WU01:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '65.254.110.245:8080': No WUs available for this configuration
00:58:30:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 18.218.241.186:80
00:58:30:WU01:FS01:Assigned to work server 128.252.203.10
00:58:30:WU01:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: READY gpu:0:TU116 [GeForce GTX 1660] from 128.252.203.10
00:58:30:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 128.252.203.10:8080
00:58:51:WARNING:WU01:FS01:WorkServer connection failed on port 8080 trying 80
00:58:51:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 128.252.203.10:80
00:59:51:WU01:FS01ownloading 29.59MiB
00:59:57:WU01:FS01ownload 26.61%
01:00:01:WU01:FS01ownload complete
01:00:01:WU01:FS01:Received Unit: id:01 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:11761 run:0 clone:10520 gen:5 core:0x22 unit:0x0000000a80fccb0a5e70ee9397032e1d
01:00:01:WU01:FS01:Starting
01:00:01:WU01:FS01:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:\Users\CHM\AppData\Roaming\FAHClient\cores/cores.foldingathome.org/v7/win/64bit/Core_22.fah/FahCore_22.exe -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 705 -lifeline 88 -checkpoint 15 -gpu-vendor nvidia -opencl-platform 0 -opencl-device 0 -cuda-device 0 -gpu 0
01:00:01:WU01:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 5672
01:00:01:WU01:FS01:Core PID:8316
01:00:01:WU01:FS01:FahCore 0x22 started
01:00:01:WU01:FS01:0x22:*********************** Log Started 2020-03-26T01:00:01Z ***********************
01:00:01:WU01:FS01:0x22:*************************** Core22 Folding@home Core ***************************
01:00:01:WU01:FS01:0x22:       Type: 0x22
01:00:01:WU01:FS01:0x22:       Core: Core22
01:00:01:WU01:FS01:0x22:    Website: Folding@home – Fighting disease with a world wide distributed super computer.
01:00:01:WU01:FS01:0x22:  Copyright: (c) 2009-2018 foldingathome.org
01:00:01:WU01:FS01:0x22:     Author: John Chodera <john.chodera@choderalab.org> and Rafal Wiewiora
01:00:01:WU01:FS01:0x22:             <rafal.wiewiora@choderalab.org>
01:00:01:WU01:FS01:0x22:       Args: -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 705 -lifeline 5672 -checkpoint 15
01:00:01:WU01:FS01:0x22:             -gpu-vendor nvidia -opencl-platform 0 -opencl-device 0 -cuda-device
01:00:01:WU01:FS01:0x22:             0 -gpu 0
01:00:01:WU01:FS01:0x22:     Config: <none>
01:00:01:WU01:FS01:0x22:************************************ Build *************************************
01:00:01:WU01:FS01:0x22:    Version: 0.0.2
01:00:01:WU01:FS01:0x22:       Date: Dec 6 2019
01:00:01:WU01:FS01:0x22:       Time: 21:30:31
01:00:01:WU01:FS01:0x22: Repository: Git
01:00:01:WU01:FS01:0x22:   Revision: abeb39247cc72df5af0f63723edafadb23d5dfbe
01:00:01:WU01:FS01:0x22:     Branch: HEAD
01:00:01:WU01:FS01:0x22:   Compiler: Visual C++ 2008
01:00:01:WU01:FS01:0x22:    Options: /TP /nologo /EHa /wd4297 /wd4103 /Ox /MT
01:00:01:WU01:FS01:0x22:   Platform: win32 10
01:00:01:WU01:FS01:0x22:       Bits: 64
01:00:01:WU01:FS01:0x22:       Mode: Release
01:00:01:WU01:FS01:0x22:************************************ System ************************************
01:00:01:WU01:FS01:0x22:        CPU: AMD FX-8370E Eight-Core Processor
01:00:01:WU01:FS01:0x22:     CPU ID: AuthenticAMD Family 21 Model 2 Stepping 0
01:00:01:WU01:FS01:0x22:       CPUs: 8
01:00:01:WU01:FS01:0x22:     Memory: 15.90GiB
01:00:02:WU01:FS01:0x22:Free Memory: 13.24GiB
01:00:02:WU01:FS01:0x22:    Threads: WINDOWS_THREADS
01:00:02:WU01:FS01:0x22: OS Version: 6.2
01:00:02:WU01:FS01:0x22:Has Battery: false
01:00:02:WU01:FS01:0x22: On Battery: false
01:00:02:WU01:FS01:0x22: UTC Offset: 1
01:00:02:WU01:FS01:0x22:        PID: 8316
01:00:02:WU01:FS01:0x22:        CWD: C:\Users\CHM\AppData\Roaming\FAHClient\work
01:00:02:WU01:FS01:0x22:         OS: Windows 10 Pro
01:00:02:WU01:FS01:0x22:    OS Arch: AMD64
01:00:02:WU01:FS01:0x22:********************************************************************************
01:00:02:WU01:FS01:0x22roject: 11761 (Run 0, Clone 10520, Gen 5)
01:00:02:WU01:FS01:0x22:Unit: 0x0000000a80fccb0a5e70ee9397032e1d
01:00:02:WU01:FS01:0x22:Reading tar file core.xml
01:00:02:WU01:FS01:0x22:Reading tar file integrator.xml
01:00:02:WU01:FS01:0x22:Reading tar file state.xml
01:00:02:WU01:FS01:0x22:Reading tar file system.xml
01:00:02:WU01:FS01:0x22igital signatures verified
01:00:02:WU01:FS01:0x22:Folding@home GPU Core22 Folding@home Core
01:00:02:WU01:FS01:0x22:Version 0.0.2
01:00:11:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 0 out of 2000000 steps (0%)
01:00:11:WU01:FS01:0x22:Temperature control disabled. Requirements: single Nvidia GPU, tmax must be < 110 and twait >= 900
01:01:59:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 20000 out of 2000000 steps (1%)
01:03:48:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 40000 out of 2000000 steps (2%)
01:05:40:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 60000 out of 2000000 steps (3%)
01:07:30:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 80000 out of 2000000 steps (4%)
01:09:20:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 100000 out of 2000000 steps (5%)
01:11:12:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 120000 out of 2000000 steps (6%)
01:13:02:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 140000 out of 2000000 steps (7%)
01:14:55:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 160000 out of 2000000 steps (8%)
01:16:45:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 180000 out of 2000000 steps (9%)
01:18:35:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 200000 out of 2000000 steps (10%)
01:20:28:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 220000 out of 2000000 steps (11%)
01:22:18:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 240000 out of 2000000 steps (12%)
01:24:11:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 260000 out of 2000000 steps (13%)
01:26:01:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 280000 out of 2000000 steps (14%)
01:27:51:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 300000 out of 2000000 steps (15%)
01:29:44:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 320000 out of 2000000 steps (16%)
01:31:34:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 340000 out of 2000000 steps (17%)
01:33:28:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 360000 out of 2000000 steps (18%)
01:35:18:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 380000 out of 2000000 steps (19%)
01:37:09:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 400000 out of 2000000 steps (20%)
01:39:03:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 420000 out of 2000000 steps (21%)
01:40:53:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 440000 out of 2000000 steps (22%)
01:42:46:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 460000 out of 2000000 steps (23%)
01:44:36:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 480000 out of 2000000 steps (24%)
01:46:26:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 500000 out of 2000000 steps (25%)
01:48:19:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 520000 out of 2000000 steps (26%)
01:50:08:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 540000 out of 2000000 steps (27%)
01:52:01:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 560000 out of 2000000 steps (28%)
01:53:51:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 580000 out of 2000000 steps (29%)
01:55:40:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 600000 out of 2000000 steps (30%)
01:57:33:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 620000 out of 2000000 steps (31%)
01:59:23:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 640000 out of 2000000 steps (32%)
02:01:15:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 660000 out of 2000000 steps (33%)
02:03:05:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 680000 out of 2000000 steps (34%)
02:04:55:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 700000 out of 2000000 steps (35%)
02:06:48:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 720000 out of 2000000 steps (36%)
02:08:39:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 740000 out of 2000000 steps (37%)
02:10:32:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 760000 out of 2000000 steps (38%)
02:12:23:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 780000 out of 2000000 steps (39%)
02:14:13:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 800000 out of 2000000 steps (40%)
02:16:06:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 820000 out of 2000000 steps (41%)
02:17:56:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 840000 out of 2000000 steps (42%)
02:19:49:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 860000 out of 2000000 steps (43%)
02:21:38:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 880000 out of 2000000 steps (44%)
02:23:28:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 900000 out of 2000000 steps (45%)
02:25:21:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 920000 out of 2000000 steps (46%)
02:27:11:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 940000 out of 2000000 steps (47%)
02:29:04:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 960000 out of 2000000 steps (48%)
02:30:55:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 980000 out of 2000000 steps (49%)
02:32:45:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 1000000 out of 2000000 steps (50%)
02:34:39:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 1020000 out of 2000000 steps (51%)
02:36:29:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 1040000 out of 2000000 steps (52%)
02:38:23:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 1060000 out of 2000000 steps (53%)
02:40:13:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 1080000 out of 2000000 steps (54%)
02:42:03:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 1100000 out of 2000000 steps (55%)
02:43:55:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 1120000 out of 2000000 steps (56%)
02:45:46:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 1140000 out of 2000000 steps (57%)
02:47:39:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 1160000 out of 2000000 steps (58%)
02:49:29:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 1180000 out of 2000000 steps (59%)
02:51:18:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 1200000 out of 2000000 steps (60%)
02:53:11:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 1220000 out of 2000000 steps (61%)
02:55:01:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 1240000 out of 2000000 steps (62%)
02:56:55:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 1260000 out of 2000000 steps (63%)
02:58:45:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 1280000 out of 2000000 steps (64%)
03:00:35:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 1300000 out of 2000000 steps (65%)
03:02:28:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 1320000 out of 2000000 steps (66%)
03:04:18:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 1340000 out of 2000000 steps (67%)
03:06:11:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 1360000 out of 2000000 steps (68%)
03:08:01:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 1380000 out of 2000000 steps (69%)
03:09:51:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 1400000 out of 2000000 steps (70%)
03:11:45:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 1420000 out of 2000000 steps (71%)
03:13:35:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 1440000 out of 2000000 steps (72%)
03:15:28:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 1460000 out of 2000000 steps (73%)
03:17:17:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 1480000 out of 2000000 steps (74%)
03:19:07:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 1500000 out of 2000000 steps (75%)
03:21:00:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 1520000 out of 2000000 steps (76%)
03:22:50:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 1540000 out of 2000000 steps (77%)
03:24:42:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 1560000 out of 2000000 steps (78%)
******************************* Date: 2020-03-26 *******************************
03:26:32:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 1580000 out of 2000000 steps (79%)
03:28:22:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 1600000 out of 2000000 steps (80%)
03:30:15:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 1620000 out of 2000000 steps (81%)
03:32:06:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 1640000 out of 2000000 steps (82%)
03:34:00:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 1660000 out of 2000000 steps (83%)
03:35:50:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 1680000 out of 2000000 steps (84%)
03:37:41:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 1700000 out of 2000000 steps (85%)
03:39:34:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 1720000 out of 2000000 steps (86%)
03:41:25:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 1740000 out of 2000000 steps (87%)
03:43:19:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 1760000 out of 2000000 steps (88%)
03:45:09:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 1780000 out of 2000000 steps (89%)
03:47:00:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 1800000 out of 2000000 steps (90%)
03:48:55:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 1820000 out of 2000000 steps (91%)
03:50:45:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 1840000 out of 2000000 steps (92%)
03:52:39:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 1860000 out of 2000000 steps (93%)
03:54:30:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 1880000 out of 2000000 steps (94%)
03:56:20:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 1900000 out of 2000000 steps (95%)
03:58:14:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 1920000 out of 2000000 steps (96%)
04:00:04:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 1940000 out of 2000000 steps (97%)
04:01:58:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 1960000 out of 2000000 steps (98%)
04:03:49:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 1980000 out of 2000000 steps (99%)
04:03:49:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 65.254.110.245:8080
04:03:49:WU00:FS01:Assigned to work server 40.114.52.201
04:03:49:WU00:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: RUNNING gpu:0:TU116 [GeForce GTX 1660] from 40.114.52.201
04:03:49:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 40.114.52.201:8080
04:04:10:WARNING:WU00:FS01:WorkServer connection failed on port 8080 trying 80
04:04:10:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 40.114.52.201:80
04:04:32:ERROR:WU00:FS01:Exception: Failed to connect to 40.114.52.201:80: Ein Verbindungsversuch ist fehlgeschlagen, da die Gegenstelle nach einer bestimmten Zeitspanne nicht richtig reagiert hat, oder die hergestellte Verbindung war fehlerhaft, da der verbundene Host nicht reagiert hat.
04:04:32:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 65.254.110.245:8080
04:04:32:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '65.254.110.245:8080': No WUs available for this configuration
04:04:32:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 18.218.241.186:80
04:04:33:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '18.218.241.186:80': No WUs available for this configuration
04:04:33:ERROR:WU00:FS01:Exception: Could not get an assignment
04:05:32:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 65.254.110.245:8080
04:05:32:WU00:FS01:Assigned to work server 140.163.4.241
04:05:32:WU00:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: RUNNING gpu:0:TU116 [GeForce GTX 1660] from 140.163.4.241
04:05:32:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 140.163.4.241:8080
04:05:39:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 2000000 out of 2000000 steps (100%)
04:05:42:WU01:FS01:0x22:Saving result file ..\logfile_01.txt
04:05:42:WU01:FS01:0x22:Saving result file checkpointState.xml
04:05:42:WU01:FS01:0x22:Saving result file checkpt.crc
04:05:42:WU01:FS01:0x22:Saving result file positions.xtc
04:05:42:WU01:FS01:0x22:Saving result file science.log
04:05:42:WU01:FS01:0x22:Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
04:05:43:WU01:FS01:FahCore returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
04:05:43:WU01:FS01:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:11761 run:0 clone:10520 gen:5 core:0x22 unit:0x0000000a80fccb0a5e70ee9397032e1d
04:05:43:WU01:FS01:Uploading 23.11MiB to 128.252.203.10
04:05:43:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 128.252.203.10:8080
04:05:53:WARNING:WU00:FS01:WorkServer connection failed on port 8080 trying 80
04:05:53:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 140.163.4.241:80
04:06:04:WARNING:WU01:FS01:WorkServer connection failed on port 8080 trying 80
04:06:04:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 128.252.203.10:80
04:06:07:WU01:FS01:Upload 0.27%
04:06:14:ERROR:WU00:FS01:Exception: Failed to connect to 140.163.4.241:80: Ein Verbindungsversuch ist fehlgeschlagen, da die Gegenstelle nach einer bestimmten Zeitspanne nicht richtig reagiert hat, oder die hergestellte Verbindung war fehlerhaft, da der verbundene Host nicht reagiert hat.
04:06:39:WU01:FS01:Upload 0.54%
04:06:39:WARNING:WU01:FS01:Exception: Failed to send results to work server: Transfer failed
04:06:39:WU01:FS01:Trying to send results to collection server
04:06:39:WU01:FS01:Uploading 23.11MiB to 155.247.166.220
04:06:39:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 155.247.166.220:8080
04:06:45:WU01:FS01:Upload 10.28%
04:06:51:WU01:FS01:Upload 46.52%
04:06:57:WU01:FS01:Upload complete
04:06:57:WU01:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
04:06:57:WU01:FS01:Final credit estimate, 64473.00 points
04:06:57:WU01:FS01:Cleaning up
04:07:09:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 65.254.110.245:8080
04:07:10:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '65.254.110.245:8080': No WUs available for this configuration
04:07:10:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 18.218.241.186:80
04:07:10:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '18.218.241.186:80': No WUs available for this configuration
04:07:10:ERROR:WU00:FS01:Exception: Could not get an assignment
04:09:46:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 65.254.110.245:8080
04:09:47:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '65.254.110.245:8080': No WUs available for this configuration
04:09:47:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 18.218.241.186:80
04:09:47:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '18.218.241.186:80': No WUs available for this configuration
04:09:47:ERROR:WU00:FS01:Exception: Could not get an assignment
04:14:01:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 65.254.110.245:8080
04:14:01:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '65.254.110.245:8080': No WUs available for this configuration
04:14:01:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 18.218.241.186:80
04:14:02:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '18.218.241.186:80': No WUs available for this configuration
04:14:02:ERROR:WU00:FS01:Exception: Could not get an assignment
04:20:52:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 65.254.110.245:8080
04:20:52:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '65.254.110.245:8080': No WUs available for this configuration
04:20:52:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 18.218.241.186:80
04:20:53:WU00:FS01:Assigned to work server 128.252.203.10
04:20:53:WU00:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: READY gpu:0:TU116 [GeForce GTX 1660] from 128.252.203.10
04:20:53:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 128.252.203.10:8080
04:21:14:WARNING:WU00:FS01:WorkServer connection failed on port 8080 trying 80
04:21:14:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 128.252.203.10:80
04:21:35:ERROR:WU00:FS01:Exception: Failed to connect to 128.252.203.10:80: Ein Verbindungsversuch ist fehlgeschlagen, da die Gegenstelle nach einer bestimmten Zeitspanne nicht richtig reagiert hat, oder die hergestellte Verbindung war fehlerhaft, da der verbundene Host nicht reagiert hat.
04:31:57:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 65.254.110.245:8080
04:31:58:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '65.254.110.245:8080': No WUs available for this configuration
04:31:58:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 18.218.241.186:80
04:31:58:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '18.218.241.186:80': No WUs available for this configuration
04:31:58:ERROR:WU00:FS01:Exception: Could not get an assignment
04:49:54:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 65.254.110.245:8080
04:49:55:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '65.254.110.245:8080': No WUs available for this configuration
04:49:55:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 18.218.241.186:80
04:49:55:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '18.218.241.186:80': No WUs available for this configuration
04:49:55:ERROR:WU00:FS01:Exception: Could not get an assignment
05:18:56:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 65.254.110.245:8080
05:18:57:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '65.254.110.245:8080': No WUs available for this configuration
05:18:57:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 18.218.241.186:80
05:18:57:WU00:FS01:Assigned to work server 128.252.203.2
05:18:57:WU00:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: READY gpu:0:TU116 [GeForce GTX 1660] from 128.252.203.2
05:18:57:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 128.252.203.2:8080
05:20:54:ERROR:WU00:FS01:Exception: Server did not assign work unit
06:05:55:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 65.254.110.245:8080
06:05:56:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '65.254.110.245:8080': No WUs available for this configuration
06:05:56:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 18.218.241.186:80
06:05:56:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '18.218.241.186:80': No WUs available for this configuration
06:05:56:ERROR:WU00:FS01:Exception: Could not get an assignment
07:21:56:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 65.254.110.245:8080
07:21:57:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '65.254.110.245:8080': No WUs available for this configuration
07:21:57:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 18.218.241.186:80
07:21:57:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '18.218.241.186:80': No WUs available for this configuration
07:21:57:ERROR:WU00:FS01:Exception: Could not get an assignment


----------



## Bumblebee (26. März 2020)

.. das ist unschön ..


----------



## Nono15 (26. März 2020)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Bei einer GPU-WU wurden mir nur Basispunkte gut geschrieben



das war bei mir letztens leider auch so (hab ich ja gestern geschrieben) - not nice


----------



## Idefix Windhund (26. März 2020)

Ich habe bemerkt, nachdem 2 PCs die Nacht durchgelaufen sind, F@H ist schleckert. 
Meine selbst gebaute AMD Ryzen 5 1500X + nVidia GTX1050 Workstation hat von ca. 15:00Uhr 25.03.2020 bis 6:30Uhr 26.03.2020  keine einzige WU bekommen.
Mein Spiele PC Intel Xeon  1231 v.3 + nVidia GTX 1080 hat, wenn ich die Logs richtig verstehe, eine GPU WU bekommen, und an der CPU WU werkelt er noch knapp 7h.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (26. März 2020)

Nono15 schrieb:


> das war bei mir letztens leider auch so (hab ich ja gestern geschrieben) - not nice



Ja, habs gefunden. Nebenbei: Ist ja schön, wenn so viele mitmachen (auf Dauer wirds bekanntlich wieder weniger ), aber eine Faltwoche im Sinne von Punkterun können wir uns derzeit sparen...


----------



## Nono15 (26. März 2020)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Ja, habs gefunden. Nebenbei: Ist ja schön, wenn so viele mitmachen (auf Dauer wirds bekanntlich wieder weniger ), aber eine Faltwoche im Sinne von Punkterun können wir uns derzeit sparen...



da machts dann wohl die masse aus (siehe "LTT" und die dampfwalze "PC Master Race") - wobei ich es echt super finde wieviele sich solidarisch erklären 

stimmt, so ne faltwoche können wir uns sparen - sind ja im mittleren tagesschnitt schon wieder ganz gut dabei 

gut falt und gesund beliben


----------



## Idefix Windhund (26. März 2020)

Weil ... ich weiß jetzt nicht wo ... wegen den Kosten diskutiert wurde:
Intel Xeon 1231 v.3 + KFA² nVidia GTX 1080 hat in knapp 14h 30min ca. 2,25kWh verbraucht. Kostete mich bei meinem Stromanbieter nun 0,67€ (Peripherie nicht rein gerechnet)


----------



## binär-11110110111 (26. März 2020)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Bei einer GPU-WU wurden mir nur Basispunkte gut geschrieben  ... der entsprechende Bereich im Rattenschwanz (Spoiler) ist rot markiert:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nachtrag: Selbst die Basispunkte sind mir nicht gutgeschrieben worden.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (26. März 2020)

Mich wundert nichts mehr,
selbst der Stats Report hat entweder eine schlechte Verbindung, oder lädt bis in alle Ewigkeit.  Die Server von denen sind wohl total überfordert.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. März 2020)

Macht euch deswegen keinen Kopf > bis jetzt sind noch 99% aller WUs punktemäßig nachgereicht worden.

Die haben jetzt andere Sorgen als Punkten nachzurennen.

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## nfsgame (26. März 2020)

Auf jedem Fall ist die Situation besser als die letzten Tage. Die CPUs haben quasi null Leerlauf und meine Grafikkarte braucht auch nur maximal sechs Versuche bis sie ne neue WU hat...


----------



## Idefix Windhund (26. März 2020)

Von meiner GTX1050 wollen die immer noch nichts Wissen. 
Dafür hat der AMD Ryzen 5 mal eine WU bekommen.


----------



## der_yappi (26. März 2020)

Heute hat mein 3700x nur eine WU gekriegt. Die RX470 hingegen war besser ausgelastet...
Da könnte nach meinem Geschmack gerne doch etwas mehr kommen


----------



## LightLoop (26. März 2020)

https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Graf...s/Rangliste-GPU-Grafikchip-Benchmark-1174201/


Gibt es so eine Rangliste auch für folding@home ?


----------



## brooker (26. März 2020)

LightLoop schrieb:


> https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Graf...s/Rangliste-GPU-Grafikchip-Benchmark-1174201/
> 
> 
> Gibt es so eine Rangliste auch für folding@home ?



https://r.srvtrck.com/v1/redirect?u...l#&ad_t=advertiser&ad_zi=YieldLink&ad_dt=link

Hier findest du die Datenbank des Teams. Gib dem Aufbau ein wenig Zeit. Sind viele Datensätze drin.


----------



## MaxthonFan (26. März 2020)

Mal ne Frage von nem Neuling: Ist es sinnvoll, wenn ich meine 1080 Ti per Afterburner auf 50% Power Limit einbremse? Im Vergleich zu 100% sinkt der Verbrauch um ungefähr 100W und die Temperatur bleibt bei gemütlichen 56°, der Takt sinkt von 1950 auf 1550 MHz. Kann man den Verlust an Faltleistung irgendwie sinnvoll abschätzen?


----------



## foldinghomealone (26. März 2020)

Probiers halt mal einen Tag so und den anderen Tag anders. 
Und gib uns Bescheid.


----------



## LightLoop (27. März 2020)

MaxthonFan schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage von nem Neuling: Ist es sinnvoll, wenn ich meine 1080 Ti per Afterburner auf 50% Power Limit einbremse? Im Vergleich zu 100% sinkt der Verbrauch um ungefähr 100W und die Temperatur bleibt bei gemütlichen 56°, der Takt sinkt von 1950 auf 1550 MHz. Kann man den Verlust an Faltleistung irgendwie sinnvoll abschätzen?



Ob man das so rechnen kann   i dont know ... 

100% Leistung bei 1950mhz 

100:1950*1550= 79,48% Leistung


----------



## MaxthonFan (27. März 2020)

Dürfte etwas schwierig sein, da der nur unregelmäßig faltet. Ich hatte vorhin mal auf die angezeigten PPD geschaut, wie die sich verändern, aber über nen kurzen Zeitraum dürfte das wohl nicht aussagekräftig sein. Und ich hatte vorhin auch irgendwie nur um die 400k PPD und jetzt gerade 1,28M. Wenn ich mir die verlinkte Liste anschaue, dann sieht das gar nicht mal so schlecht aus für 50% Power Limit.


----------



## IICARUS (27. März 2020)

Habe vor zwei Tagen das Programm auch installiert und angetestet und bin schon heute den ganzen Tag auch schon mit dran.
Wobei so richtig gut läuft es erst seit heute Abend. 

Heute Mittag als ich das Programm gestartet habe hatte es nur jeweils eine Berechnung mit CPU und GPU komplett durch gerechnet gehabt und dann gab es den ganzen Tag keine Aufgaben mehr. Lastet aber ganz gut mein Prozessor und Grafikkarte aus. Aber das macht meiner Wasserkühlung nichts aus und kann gut 30-31°C Wassertemperatur halten.


----------



## foldinghomealone (27. März 2020)

Könntet ihr mir bitte möglichst viele HFM Auszüge von RTX Super-Karten zusenden?
Am Besten von aktuellen Projekten.


----------



## IICARUS (27. März 2020)

Sorry kenne mich noch nicht so gut damit aus, habe eine RTX 2080 Super verbaut.
Wo finde ich diese HFM Auszüge? Habe aber erst seit gestern bzw. heute richtig am laufen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. März 2020)

LightLoop schrieb:


> Ob man das so rechnen kann   i dont know ...
> 
> 100% Leistung bei 1950mhz
> 
> 100:1950*1550= 79,48% Leistung


Das kann man so nicht rechnen wenn man die PPD als Grundlage nimmt:
Ob jetzt die reale Rechenleistung gleichmäßig mit dem Takt sinkt weiß ich nicht, aber der Bonus verfälscht das Bild völlig weil er nicht linear ansteigt und ein viel größerer Unterschied vorgibt als es eigentlich ist.

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mattinator (27. März 2020)

MaxthonFan schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage von nem Neuling: Ist es sinnvoll, wenn ich meine 1080 Ti per Afterburner auf 50% Power Limit einbremse? Im Vergleich zu 100% sinkt der Verbrauch um ungefähr 100W und die Temperatur bleibt bei gemütlichen 56°, der Takt sinkt von 1950 auf 1550 MHz. Kann man den Verlust an Faltleistung irgendwie sinnvoll abschätzen?



Da mit dem Takt die Rechengeschwindigkeit proportional fällt und diese nicht linear in den QRB (Quick Return Bonus) eingeht (Points – Folding@home), werden die PPD überprortional sinken. Die Balance zwischen der Rechenleistung und dem Energie-Umsatz muss halt jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Vorausgesetzt, die Projekte werden ohne Pausen durchgerechnet, kann man z.B. mit HFM.NET (Google Groups) und den Tools "Work Unit History Viewer" sowie "Benchmarks Viewer" einen Vergleich bzgl. PPD bzw. TPF durchführen.


----------



## ursmii (27. März 2020)

diese nacht lief es ja wieder mal ziemlich gut.
leider hab ich den eindruck, dass nicht alle points gutgeschrieben werden ... oder mach ich da mit den zeiten einen denk-/rechenfehler?

logs von heute:
03:12:38:WU00:FS01:Final credit estimate, 106680.00 points
05:05:03:WU01:FS01:Final credit estimate,   68078.00 points
05:50:45:WU00:FS01:Final credit estimate,   98969.00 points
07:33:47:WU01:FS01:Final credit estimate, 114934.00 points
08:29:06:WU00:FS01:Final credit estimate,   95376.00 points
09:23:52:WU01:FS01:Final credit estimate, 115015.00 points

Hourly Production
Time 	              Points 	WUs
03.27,  3am 	167,053 	    2
03.27, 12am 	         0   	    0
03.26,  9pm 	          0   	    0
03.26,  6pm 	          0             0
03.26,  3pm 	       18             1
03.26, 12pm  189,898  	    2

momentan (11:33) ist wieder tote hose

auch Rosetta@Home(BOINC) liefert schon seit einem tag nichts mehr
03/27/20 11:34:03 | Rosetta@home | Sending scheduler request: Requested by user.
03/27/20 11:34:03 | Rosetta@home | Not requesting tasks: some download is stalled


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. März 2020)

@ursmii:
extremoverclocking.co. ist zwei/drei Stunden versetzt da sie ihre Daten von Stanford nur alle drei Stunden aktualisieren dürfen.

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## CryseTech (27. März 2020)

Pilochun schrieb:


> Bei CPU Slots solltes du 2 eintragen. Die Anzahl deiner Threads 4 -2 =2. Damit wenn CPU und Grafikkarte gleichzeitig durch 2 WU ausgelastet sind, die Grafikkarte noch genug CPU Power Unterstüzung hat.



Ehm da habe ich eine Frage zu wenn gestattet 
also ich habe einen Ryzen 3600 und bis jetzt hatte ich das auf Auto gelassen bzw. -1 was sollte ich am besten eintragen?
Weil minus 2 also 10 darf ich ja nicht nehmen habe ich weiter oben gelesen, also sollte ich dann ne 9 nehmen?
Habe ne Vega 56


----------



## Idefix Windhund (27. März 2020)

Mahlzeit:
Jetzt habe ich mal eine GPU WU für die GTX1050 bekommen, jetzt will die nicht starten. 


Spoiler



11:54:07:WU01:FS01ownloading 7.85MiB11:54:13:WU01:FS01ownload 99.49%
11:54:13:WU01:FS01ownload complete
11:54:13:WU01:FS01:Received Unit: id:01 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:11750 run:0 clone:4770 gen:14 core:0x22 unit:0x0000001e8ca304e75e6a80354fd9b673
11:54:13:WU01:FS01:Starting
11:54:13:ERROR:WU01:FS01:Failed to start core: OpenCL device matching slot 1 not found, try setting 'opencl-index' manually
11:54:13:WU01:FS01:Starting
11:54:13:ERROR:WU01:FS01:Failed to start core: OpenCL device matching slot 1 not found, try setting 'opencl-index' manually
11:55:13:WU01:FS01:Starting
11:55:13:ERROR:WU01:FS01:Failed to start core: OpenCL device matching slot 1 not found, try setting 'opencl-index' manually
11:56:50:WU01:FS01:Starting
11:56:50:ERROR:WU01:FS01:Failed to start core: OpenCL device matching slot 1 not found, try setting 'opencl-index' manually
11:58:22:ERROR:Receive error: 10053: Eine bestehende Verbindung wurde softwaregesteuert
11:58:22:ERROR:durch den Hostcomputer abgebrochen.
11:59:27:WU01:FS01:Starting
11:59:27:ERROR:WU01:FS01:Failed to start core: OpenCL device matching slot 1 not found, try setting 'opencl-index' manually
12:03:42:WU01:FS01:Starting
12:03:42:ERROR:WU01:FS01:Failed to start core: OpenCL device matching slot 1 not found, try setting 'opencl-index' manually
12:03:42:WU01:FS01:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:FAILED project:11750 run:0 clone:4770 gen:14 core:0x22 unit:0x0000001e8ca304e75e6a80354fd9b673
12:03:42:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 140.163.4.231:8080
12:03:42:WU02:FS01:Connecting to 65.254.110.245:8080
12:03:43:WARNING:WU02:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '65.254.110.245:8080': No WUs available for this configuration
12:03:43:WU02:FS01:Connecting to 18.218.241.186:80
12:03:43:WARNING:WU02:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '18.218.241.186:80': No WUs available for this configuration
12:03:43:ERROR:WU02:FS01:Exception: Could not get an assignment
12:03:43:WU02:FS01:Connecting to 65.254.110.245:8080
12:03:44:WARNING:WU02:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '65.254.110.245:8080': No WUs available for this configuration
12:03:44:WU02:FS01:Connecting to 18.218.241.186:80
12:03:44:WARNING:WU02:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '18.218.241.186:80': No WUs available for this configuration
12:03:44:ERROR:WU02:FS01:Exception: Could not get an assignment



Nachtrag:
Hat sich erledigt, er hat die WU verworfen. 

Nachtrag 2:


CryseTech schrieb:


> Ehm da habe ich eine Frage zu wenn gestattet
> also ich habe einen Ryzen 3600 und bis jetzt hatte ich das auf Auto gelassen bzw. -1 was sollte ich am besten eintragen?
> Weil minus 2 also 10 darf ich ja nicht nehmen habe ich weiter oben gelesen, also sollte ich dann ne 9 nehmen?
> Habe ne Vega 56


Primzahlen mag es nicht, 10 geht, 9 ist eine Primzahl,  so hab ich es verstanden. Von daher bei 4Kerne 8Threads, 2 Threads für die GPU, und 6 Threads für die CPU. Bei dir wäre es 2 GPU und 10 CPU.


----------



## brooker (27. März 2020)

CryseTech schrieb:


> Ehm da habe ich eine Frage zu wenn gestattet
> also ich habe einen Ryzen 3600 und bis jetzt hatte ich das auf Auto gelassen bzw. -1 was sollte ich am besten eintragen?
> Weil minus 2 also 10 darf ich ja nicht nehmen habe ich weiter oben gelesen, also sollte ich dann ne 9 nehmen?
> Habe ne Vega 56



Der Hinweis ist wie folgt zu verstehen:

NVIDIA GPUs benötigen um vernünftig performen zu können einen Support durch die CPU. Man könnte sagen, die CPU kaut die Workunit im Vorfeld für die GPU durch. Deshalb bitte 2 Threads der CPU nicht für Folding einsetzen. Sprich, Threadanzahl -2 und wenn dann eine Primzahl rauskommt die nächst kleinere Zahl für die CPU-Threads verwenden. Bedeutet, die CPU muss zwei Treads freihalten für die GPU, sonst bricht der Output ein. Je schneller die GPU, umso höher sollte der CPU-Takt sein. Für eine 2070S ist ein Boosttakt von 3,8 GH zu empfehlen.

Bei AMD/ATI muss die CPU nur fürs Betriebssystem da sein. Die GPU Architektur macht alles allein. Bedeutet, wer mit AMD/ATI faltet benötigt dafür nur ne schwache CPU und keinen Thread frei.


----------



## ovicula (27. März 2020)

9 ist *k*eine Primzahl


----------



## Idefix Windhund (27. März 2020)

Ach stimmt, 3x3 = 9


----------



## ursmii (27. März 2020)

@A.Meier-PS3  danke für die info.  das erklärt aber nicht, dass keine der gerechneten zeitblöcke summiert mit irgendwas aus den logs übereinstimmt 



Spoiler



03:12:38:WU00:FS01:Final credit estimate, 106680.00 points	
05:05:03:WU01:FS01:Final credit estimate,    68078.00 points	
05:50:45:WU00:FS01:Final credit estimate,    98969.00 points	
07:33:47:WU01:FS01:Final credit estimate, 114934.00 points	
08:29:06:WU00:FS01:Final credit estimate,    95376.00 points	
09:23:52:WU01:FS01:Final credit estimate, 115015.00 points	

Hourly Production
Time 	Points 	WUs
03.27,  6am 	325,327    	3
03.27,  3am 	167,053    	2
03.27, 12am 	               0   	0
03.26,  9pm 	               0  	       0
03.26,  6pm 	               0         	0
03.26,  3pm 	18      	1
03.26, 12pm 	189,898 	2


----------



## ovicula (27. März 2020)

Idefix Windhund schrieb:


> 9 ist eine Primzahl



9 ist *k*eine Primzahl


----------



## DOcean (27. März 2020)

grrmml jetzt gibts mich zweimal

DOcean User Summary - Folding@Home Stats - EXTREME Overclocking
DOcean User Summary - Folding@Home Stats - EXTREME Overclocking

mal gucken ob mich mein Zwilling irgendwann überholt


----------



## CryseTech (27. März 2020)

Okay vielen Dank 
Da ich ja eine AMD Karte habe brauche ich das also gar nicht anrühren und lasse das auf -1


----------



## Idefix Windhund (27. März 2020)

ovicula schrieb:


> 9 ist *k*eine Primzahl


Weiß ich nun auch, und der Rest der hier mit liest  

Aber nach meiner Erfahrung, wirst du nicht der zweite, auch nicht der letzte sein.  Es wäre  nur schön, wenn man auf andere Dinge, die ich schrieb, genauso tatenreich eingehen würde.

Nachtrag:
Moment mal @ovicula du hast mir das schon auf der vorletzten Seite angekreidet.


----------



## MaxthonFan (27. März 2020)

mattinator schrieb:


> Da mit dem Takt die Rechengeschwindigkeit proportional fällt und diese nicht linear in den QRB (Quick Return Bonus) eingeht (Points – Folding@home), werden die PPD überprortional sinken. Die Balance zwischen der Rechenleistung und dem Energie-Umsatz muss halt jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Vorausgesetzt, die Projekte werden ohne Pausen durchgerechnet, kann man z.B. mit HFM.NET (Google Groups) und den Tools "Work Unit History Viewer" sowie "Benchmarks Viewer" einen Vergleich bzgl. PPD bzw. TPF durchführen.



Ich habe jetzt mal HFM laufen lassen und eine WU auf 100% und die andere auf 50% Power Limit gerechnet. Bei 100% kommt er auf 1,45M PPD, bei 50% auf 1,26M. Für 100W weniger Leistungsaufnahme und 56 statt 68° GPU-Temp würde ich mal sagen, dass das ein fairer Deal ist.


----------



## foldinghomealone (27. März 2020)

MaxthonFan schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt mal HFM laufen lassen und eine WU auf 100% und die andere auf 50% Power Limit gerechnet. Bei 100% kommt er auf 1,45M PPD, bei 50% auf 1,26M. Für 100W weniger Leistungsaufnahme und 56 statt 68° GPU-Temp würde ich mal sagen, dass das ein fairer Deal ist.


Diesen Vergleich kannst du aber nur beim gleichen Projekt führen, da verschiedene Projekte verschiedene PPDs bringen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. März 2020)

@ursmii:
Extremoverclocking.com ist eine amerikanische Seite und die sind uns gegenüber 7h hinterher.

Allerdings mich würde es nicht wundern wenn selbst die Punkteabrechnung aktuell zeitlich nicht stimmen würde (bei mir selber kommt es ungefähr hin was angegeben wird, hab aber nicht jeden Eintrag einzeln überprüft).


----------



## eiernacken1983 (27. März 2020)

ursmii schrieb:


> diese nacht lief es ja wieder mal ziemlich gut.
> leider hab ich den eindruck, dass nicht alle points gutgeschrieben werden ... oder mach ich da mit den zeiten einen denk-/rechenfehler?
> 
> 
> ...


Ist zwar kein Rosetta-Forum hier, aber vielleicht trotzdem eine kurze Anmerkung zu deinem Problem:

Rosetta liefert ziemlich zuverlässig neue WUs, obwohl die in den letzten 2 Wochen auch fetten Zulauf hatten. Dein Problem könnte aus folgendem resultieren: beim Download neuer WUs bleiben diese manchmal hängen und werden nicht zu 100  % runtergeladen. Manuelles "neu versuchen" drücken bringt auch nix. Die hängengebliebenen WUs muss man abbrechen. Da der Download mit hängengebliebenen WUs blockiert ist, zieht er keine neuen. Also abbrechen, Projekt aktualisieren und fertig ist der Lack. Dein 3950X eigent sich ganz wunderprächtig dafür


----------



## ovicula (27. März 2020)

Idefix Windhund schrieb:


> Moment mal @ovicula du hast mir das schon auf der vorletzten Seite angekreidet.



@Idefix Windhund:

Sorry, das war ein unbeabsichtigter Doppelpost... war wohl am Tablet zu schnell


----------



## Olstyle (27. März 2020)

Jetzt fragt schon meine Mum wegen F@H. Kein Wunder dass die Server kochen.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (27. März 2020)

Gönn ihr, schon ein PC mehr, der nur in Wartestellung vor sich hin idled.


----------



## LightLoop (27. März 2020)

Ich frag mich grade ob man nicht sogar auf seinem Androidphone/iphone falten kann/könnte


----------



## Idefix Windhund (27. März 2020)

Auf der Playstation ging das, oder ging mal. 

F@H auf dem Smartphone, und nie wieder kalte Hosentaschen.  Noch 5 Powerbänke dran, dann reicht es eventuell bis zur Arbeit.


----------



## Olstyle (27. März 2020)

Es gab tatsächlich mal Versuche mit dem Smartphone, wurden aber afaik abgebrochen.


----------



## CryseTech (27. März 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Es gab tatsächlich mal Versuche mit dem Smartphone, wurden aber afaik abgebrochen.



Häh gibt es sogar immer noch! 
Hatte ich vor 2 Jahren schon gemacht, hatte mein Smartphone Nachts zum Laden dran gehängt und die Faltung laufen lassen
gibt ne APP dafür Boinc im Playstore

Hat wunderbar funktioniert und vom Akku her ging es auch noch klar aber ein Hochofen in der Hosentasche war es tatsächlich


----------



## Olstyle (27. März 2020)

Boinc ist nicht F@H


----------



## MaxthonFan (27. März 2020)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Diesen Vergleich kannst du aber nur beim gleichen Projekt führen, da verschiedene Projekte verschiedene PPDs bringen.



Das dürfte dann auch erklären, warum ich gestern mal nur 400k PPD gesehen habe. Waren tatsächlich auch unterschiedliche Projekte, 11744 und 11745. Dann dürfte ne generelle Aussage zu dem Thema wohl eh ziemlich schwierig sein.


----------



## CryseTech (27. März 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Boinc ist nicht F@H



Oh sorry, ich dachte das wäre mehr oder weniger alles das selbe


----------



## nfsgame (27. März 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Jetzt fragt schon meine Mum wegen F@H. Kein Wunder dass die Server kochen.


Bei uns auf der Arbeit fragte auch schon jemand. Wird aber nicht auf ungenutzte Clients hinauslaufen, sondern eher auf ausrangierte Server.


----------



## hackwurscht (28. März 2020)

Servus Faltgemeinde.

Ich hätte mal eine kurze Frage zu dem 3D-Viewer des Folding-Clients. Bei mir zeigt es da immer nur eine Demo an und die Felder und "Current Work Unit" und "Donor" sind leer. Ist das normal so?
Meine Client-Einrichtung habe ich nach der Anleitung hier im Forum vorgenommen, mein Team ist das Eure und einen Key habe ich auch eingegeben.
Ansonsten läuft alles ganz faltig.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. März 2020)

@hackwursch:
Lass den Viewer aus, ausser zum verschwenden von Resourcen ist der nicht zu gebrauchen.

Solange auf der Startseite von Advanced Control unter Identity "Name" und "Team" korrekt ausgefüllt ist, passt es (Passkey sieht man leider nicht).
Falls dies nicht der Fall ist oben links in Advanced Control auf "Configure" klicken und dann im Reiter "Identity" entsprechend berichtigen.


----------



## hackwurscht (28. März 2020)

Okay danke, hätte mich nur mal interessiert zu sehen, was da eigentlich berechnet wird. 
Bei Advanced Control und Web Control steht alles correct dabei.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. März 2020)

Bei Web Control kannst du auf die Projektnummer klicken und du siehst welches Projekt gerade gefaltet wird.

Bei Advanced Control (Rumpelkammer: PCGH Folding@Home-Thread II) kannst du zwischen den beiden Nummern 8 + 9 auf die Projektnummer klicken.


----------



## JayTea (28. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Hannover bietet hoffentlich bald eine ganz konventionelle Therapieform an:
> Aufruf: MHH sucht genesene Corona-Patienten | NDR.de - Nachrichten - Niedersachsen - Studio Hannover



Mal sehen ob wir schneller sind. 
Man will das Plasma von ehemals Erkrankten gewinnen und zwar von denjenigen, die viele Antikörper gebildet haben. Das bekommt dann der Patient. Ein wenig wir eine Impfung also.
Ich hoffe, wir haben Dienstag unseren ersten Probelauf mit dem Verfahren zum Testen, wo noch kein ehemals COVID19-Patient im Spiel ist. Die ersten Spender sind aber in der Pipeline.


----------



## OriginalTombo (28. März 2020)

Falten läuft wieder ohne Freezes, weiter geht die Fahrt


----------



## brooker (28. März 2020)

OriginalTombo schrieb:


> Falten läuft wieder ohne Freezes, weiter geht die Fahrt



... hab ich auch festgestellt und hoffe das es so bleibt! Gut falt!


----------



## farming (28. März 2020)

Jetzt bin ich auch etwas verunsichert, wenn ich von hängengebliebenen WUs lese. Ich habe gestern ein System gebastelt mit 4GPUs und einem Threadripper. Der hat in den letzten 14 Stunden 2(!) WUs bearbeitet. Mich stört auch, das als Workserver immer die selbe IP eingetragen ist, probiert der Client nicht selbständig verschiedene. Die werden ja wohl mehr als einen einzigen Server haben o.O


----------



## Shadow86 (28. März 2020)

Wenn Du faltest, die Ergebnisse dem Server aber nicht schmecken. >.<

16:01:59:WU00:FS01:Upload 93.31%
16:02:02:WU00:FS01:Upload complete
16:02:02:WU00:FS01:Server responded WORK_QUIT (404)
16:02:02:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Server did not like results, dumping
16:02:02:WU00:FS01:Cleaning up


----------



## nfsgame (28. März 2020)

farming schrieb:


> Die werden ja wohl mehr als einen einzigen Server haben o.O


Richtig: Folding@home Server Stats

Normal sollte er die Workserver durchrotieren, wenn er nix von dem bekommt. Das bekommt der Client aber von einem der beiden Assignment-Server gesagt. Die Kette ist quasi: Client fragt Assignment-Server, Assignment-Server weist Client Work Server zu, Client bearbeitet Work Unit, Client fragt den ausliefernden Work Server, Work Server teilt Client die Adresse des Collection Servers zu, Client sendet Work Unit.
Kann man schön in den Logs nachvollziehen .

Sollte etwas hängen, dann probier mal den Slot zu pausieren und nach >5 Sekunden wieder zu aktivieren. Dann läuft er neu an.

Wobei ich gestern auch zweimal die Leichen aus dem Work-Folder entfernen musste, weil da ne 0kb-.dat drinhing, die von einem fehlgeschlagenen Downloadversuch stammte und den Client blockierte...


----------



## binär-11110110111 (28. März 2020)

Hatte das Team sonst nicht immer nur ca. 150 aktive Falter und mittlerweile sind es 3075 !? 
Folding Teams Overall Rankings - Folding@Home Stats - EXTREME Overclocking

Röspäkt!!!


----------



## Lowry (28. März 2020)

der stats server aktualisiert sich nicht mehr. Meine letzte Work Unit angeblich gestern Abend. Habe danach aber noch einige gefolded.
Auch beim Team PCGH wird 2020-03-28 01:26:00 wohl kaum stimmen.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (28. März 2020)

Das tun die seit gestern schon nicht mehr, sofern man mal die eigene Stats erreicht, bei mir steht die letze WU bei 16 Uhr irgendwas gestern. Dabei hat die Workstation heute morgen definitiv eine gemacht. Und nach der Geräuschkulisse ist er wieder am falten. 

Na ja, ...mir egal ... mir geht es ja nicht  explizit um virtuellen Längenvergleich.


----------



## IICARUS (28. März 2020)

Ist bei mir auch nicht anders und ich habe mich heute schon den ganzen Tag gewundert.
Wobei in meinem WEB CONTROL es anscheint richtig zu schein scheint und auch wenn ich über diesen Link mein Standpunkt einsehe.
Folding@home team 70335 stats

Zumindest stimmt dort die Eintrag mit meinem  WEB CONTROL überein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alle drei Bilder sind zur selben Zeit erstellt worden.

*EDIT vom 29-03-2020 13:00 Uhr.*

Hat sich noch nicht aktualisiert....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. März 2020)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Hatte das Team sonst nicht immer nur ca. 150 aktive Falter und mittlerweile sind es 3075 !?
> Folding Teams Overall Rankings - Folding@Home Stats - EXTREME Overclocking
> 
> Röspäkt!!!


Darum hab ich ja auch das Gratsen auf das Minimum reduziert > heute waren es schon wieder 63 zu Begratsende


----------



## LightLoop (28. März 2020)

Mal bitte so das man es auch versteht ^^  was ist Gratsen ?


----------



## der_yappi (28. März 2020)

Grats => Gratulation


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. März 2020)

LightLoop schrieb:


> Mal bitte so das man es auch versteht ^^  was ist Gratsen ?


Wenn du einen Milestone ab einer Milion Punkte bei extremoverclocking erreichst, beglückwünschen wir dich.

PC Games Hardware Team Summary - Folding@Home Stats - EXTREME Overclocking
Das ist unsere Teamseite und ganz unten sind die Milestones.

Das hier ist deine persönliche Seite und wir haben dich bereits zum zweiten Mal begrats da du bereits die 2. Mio auf dem Konto hast > LightLoop User Summary - Folding@Home Stats - EXTREME Overclocking

Der "Glückwunsch"-Thread ist hier > Eine Würdigung


----------



## binär-11110110111 (30. März 2020)

LTT hat auch "etwas" zugelegt: LinusTechTips_Team Team Summary - Folding@Home Stats - EXTREME Overclocking


----------



## brooker (30. März 2020)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> LTT hat auch "etwas" zugelegt: LinusTechTips_Team Team Summary - Folding@Home Stats - EXTREME Overclocking



... aber nur minimal!


----------



## raceandsound (30. März 2020)

Servus an die Falter hier! 

Wie schon im Falter Vorstellungsthread geschrieben, 
war mein Desktop eine Zeit lang nicht in Betrieb.
Über die News aufs Falten gestoßen und jetzt hat der Alte wieder Verwendung.
Habe zwar schon vor ein paar Tagen begonnen ein wenig zu falten, 
aber der Rechner musste mal "entstaubt" werden.
Habe es heute geschafft und bin ganz stolz auf das Resultat (und auf mich).^^
So kann der Alte morgen mit voller Energie und geringeren Temps anfangen zu rackern!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CryseTech (31. März 2020)

raceandsound schrieb:


> Habe es heute geschafft und bin ganz stolz auf mich



Donni  Da kannst du aber auch Stolz sein! Sieht ja aus wie frisch aus der Fabrik, hmpf ich habe meinen PC noch nie so schön Sauber bekommen, ein paar Staub Krümelchen setzen sich gleich wieder hin wenn ich drüber bin...

Aber mal ne Frage zu deinem Be Quiet! Aushängeschild, tatsächlich hatte ich genau diese Idee vor ein paar Tagen.
Da mein Mainboard, die Grafikkarte und das Gehäuse schön Schwarz sind dachte ich haue ich nen Dark Rock Pro 4, 2 140er Silent Wings 3 vorne und 1 120er Silent WIngs 3 hinten rein. So nen Dark Silence Build   Und dein Gehäuse ist ja ebenfalls gedämmt wie meines. Lohnt sich das denn von der Lautstärke her?
Ich habe momentan einen NH-D15 drauf sitzen aber der ist zu Groß und kuschelt fast schon NSFW mit der Grafikkarte und hat auch nur einen Lüfter dran, daher mir auch zu Laut...

Aber finde es echt lustig das du solch ein Build hast und gerade jetzt ein Foto rein jagst wo ich selbst drüber nachgedacht habe das zu tun, schick ist es auf jeden Fall schon


----------



## OriginalTombo (31. März 2020)

ec2spot User Summary - Folding@Home Stats - EXTREME Overclocking

Joar.. weiß jemand wer dahinter steckt?


----------



## Hasestab (31. März 2020)

Das ist die Amazon Cloud. 
Ich vermute das sind die Ressourcen die den Forschern zu Verfügung gestellt wurden.

Amazon EC2 P3 – ideal fuer Machine Learning und Hochleistungsdatenverarbeitung – AWS

Gruss


----------



## foldinghomealone (31. März 2020)

Das Team heißt auch AWSFolds.

Wenn Amazon so weiter macht, haben sie uns in ein kürzester Zeit überholt.


----------



## foldinghomealone (31. März 2020)

EOC hat einen Youtube-Kanal mit einem schönen Video :
YouTube
Beachtet die amerikanische Datumsangabe. 

Hammer. Ich sag nur 0:28


----------



## sentinel1 (31. März 2020)

Ich habe mal versucht wieder ein wenig zu falten, Fazit: "quasi before CORONA".

Ich denke mal, dass die ganzen Gamerfalter sich jetzt auf COD MW2 Remaster stürzen und vorerst nicht mehr falten oder ich habe momentan einfach mal Glück.


----------



## foldinghomealone (31. März 2020)

Die spielen z.Zt. eh alle Warzone


----------



## ChrisMK72 (31. März 2020)

sentinel1 schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, dass die ganzen Gamerfalter sich jetzt auf COD MW2 Remaster stürzen und vorerst nicht mehr falten oder ich habe momentan einfach mal Glück.



Hab heute, nachdem ich meine neue Internetleitung jetzt stabil, ohne Packetloss laufen habe, dank der Tipps einiger netter User hier aus PCGH-X  , auch mal wieder probiert.

Läuft.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nutze nur die GPU.


----------



## TEAM_70335 (31. März 2020)

Was'n los in Stanford?
Meine CPU verhungert!
Habe extra im Wohnzimmer die Heizung runtergeregelt. wird immer frischer hier.


----------



## IICARUS (31. März 2020)

Kann mich nicht beklagen, uns ist es warm... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei mir läuft momentan beides sehr gut.
Habe in der Tat seit ich aktiv mit dabei bin die Heizung komplett ausgemacht. 

Raumtemperatur liegt zur Zeit bei 23,5°C.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (31. März 2020)

Also bei mir is nix isoliert am Haus. Altbau. Die aktuellen Außentemperaturen sorgen für gute Kühlung. Anstatt Wasserkühlung hab ich Altbaukühlung. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Obwohl ... die Strix OC hat natürlich eh n guten Kühler. 


edit:

Hab aber auch gerade meine extra "Folding-Kurve" laufen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






btw: Geiler Shice !  Sieht gut aus !




IICARUS schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Feines Teil, hast du da !


----------



## IICARUS (31. März 2020)

Sieht bei mir so aus... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grafikkarte sind etwa 230 Watt.

Prozessor läuft aber momentan nur mit 4,7 GHz auf alle Kerne.
Die Leistungsaufnahme mit 5 GHz die auch möglich wären rechnen sich im Dauerbetrieb nicht, da ich dann nochmals 10°C Temperatur und 30-40 Watt dazu rechnen kann.

Grafikkarte läuft aber Stock, habe sie momentan nicht weiter übertaktet.



ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Feines Teil, hast du da !


Danke, habe letztens 3 Tage dran umgebaut, da ich meine Wasserkühlung komplett neu aufgebaut habe.


----------



## raceandsound (31. März 2020)

sorry bitte löschen


----------



## TEAM_70335 (31. März 2020)

Meine Log sagt keine Arbeit:
14:53:49:WARNING:WU01:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '18.218.241.186:80': No WUs available for this configuration
14:53:49:ERROR:WU01:FS00:Exception: Could not get an assignment

geht schon seit früh so. naja.
Ich muss etwas heizen habe, hier 3 Aquarien stehen. sonst müsste das der Heizregler im Aquarium nachen. da ist die Zentralheizung deutlich billiger, oder halt die Abfallenergie vom PC, wenn der eh an ist.


----------



## raceandsound (31. März 2020)

CryseTech schrieb:


> Donni  Da kannst du aber auch Stolz sein! Sieht ja aus wie frisch aus der Fabrik, hmpf ich habe meinen PC noch nie so schön Sauber bekommen, ein paar Staub Krümelchen setzen sich gleich wieder hin wenn ich drüber bin...
> 
> Aber mal ne Frage zu deinem Be Quiet! Aushängeschild, tatsächlich hatte ich genau diese Idee vor ein paar Tagen.
> Da mein Mainboard, die Grafikkarte und das Gehäuse schön Schwarz sind dachte ich haue ich nen Dark Rock Pro 4, 2 140er Silent Wings 3 vorne und 1 120er Silent WIngs 3 hinten rein. So nen Dark Silence Build   Und dein Gehäuse ist ja ebenfalls gedämmt wie meines. Lohnt sich das denn von der Lautstärke her?
> ...



Danke! 

Wollte damals genau das haben...alles schwarz und dann eine Beleuchtung rein.
Jo...alles da, nur keine Beleuchtung...ich kenne mich diesbezüglich leider gar nicht gut aus.
Habe mich damals für dieses Paket entschieden, weil ich der Meinung war,
dass ich da nicht viel falsch machen kann.
Habe mich aber mit der ganzen Kombi auch nicht wirklich weit aus dem Fenster gelehnt.

Xeon E3-1231 v3 getaktet auf 8x3,8Ghz mit einem Dark Rock Pro 3
Gigabyte Z97X UD5H Black Edition
Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24
be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 500W ATX 2.4
Fractal Design Define R5 Black mit Sichtfenster und 3x140mm 3 pin SW3 Lüfter

Jetzt beim Falten wird er ein wenig wärmer, aber nur marginal.
Normal waren beim Zocken:
CPU ~55-60°
GPU ~55-62° also teilweise im Zero Fan Modus
Jetzt beim Falten geht die Temperatur richtung ~64°
Dafür kann die Karte bis 2100 Mhz boosten wenn ich es will.

Ich bin der Meinung, dass mein Rechner nur leicht rauscht.
GPU ist sicher das lauteste in diesem Gespann, aber noch immer leise.

Wenn du Bock drauf hast, dann mache es!



IICARUS schrieb:


> Kann mich nicht beklagen, uns ist es warm...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WOOOOW!
Fesches Teil!!!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. März 2020)

TEAM_70335 schrieb:


> Meine Log sagt keine Arbeit:
> 14:53:49:WARNING:WU01:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '18.218.241.186:80': No WUs available for this configuration
> 14:53:49:ERROR:WU01:FS00:Exception: Could not get an assignment
> 
> ...


Drück Pause, warte mehrere Sekunden und drück dann wieder auf Fold > so unterbrichst du die Anfrageroutine des Clienten weil die Zeitabstände zwischen den Anfragen immer grösser werden.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (31. März 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Danke, habe letztens 3 Tage dran umgebaut, da ich meine Wasserkühlung komplett neu aufgebaut habe.



Hat sich gelohnt.


----------



## sentinel1 (31. März 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Grafikkarte läuft aber Stock, habe sie momentan nicht weiter übertaktet.
> ..



Erstell Dir eine UV/OC - Kurve mit MSI Afterburner Sammelthread - Turing RTX 2060/2070/2080(Ti) Overclocking/Undervolting | ComputerBase Forum ,

Ich habe dadurch ca. 15% Mehrleistung bei ca. 25% weniger Stromaufnahme, durch den allerdings bescheidenen Kühler wurde ich quasi dazu gezwungen zu UV'en.


----------



## IICARUS (31. März 2020)

sentinel1 schrieb:


> Erstell Dir eine UV/OC - Kurve mit MSI Afterburner Sammelthread - Turing RTX 2060/2070/2080(Ti) Overclocking/Undervolting | ComputerBase Forum ,
> 
> Ich habe dadurch ca. 15% Mehrleistung bei ca. 25% weniger Stromaufnahme, durch den allerdings bescheidenen Kühler wurde ich quasi dazu gezwungen zu UV'en.


Habe schon Erfahrung mit OC der Grafikkarte, ich habe sie nur momentan zum falten nicht übertaktet.
Habe sie aber auch schon mit 2100/9000 MHz am laufen gehabt. 



ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Hat sich gelohnt.


Ist halt meine Hobby und da ist mir neben der Leistung und der Kühlung auch die Optik sehr wichtig.


----------



## sentinel1 (31. März 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> ..
> Habe sie aber auch schon mit 2100/9000 MHz am laufen gehabt. ..



Für F@h muss die GPU nicht nur stabil sondern auch zeit- und rechengenau laufen, sonst gibt es solche Fehler: 


```
20:05:40:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 640000 out of 8000000 steps (8%)
20:06:40:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 720000 out of 8000000 steps (9%)
20:07:38:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 800000 out of 8000000 steps (10%)
20:08:37:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 880000 out of 8000000 steps (11%)
20:08:52:WU00:FS01:0x22:Bad State detected... attempting to resume from last good checkpoint. Is your system overclocked?
20:08:52:WU00:FS01:0x22:Following exception occured: Potential energy error of 136.773, threshold of 10
20:08:52:WU00:FS01:0x22:Reference Potential Energy: -301619 | Given Potential Energy: -301755
20:10:13:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 960000 out of 8000000 steps (12%)
20:11:12:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 1040000 out of 8000000 steps (13%)
20:12:12:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 1120000 out of 8000000 steps (14%)
20:13:10:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 1200000 out of 8000000 steps (15%)
20:14:08:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 1280000 out of 8000000 steps (16%)
```


----------



## IICARUS (1. April 2020)

Diese 2100/9000 Mhz waren nicht aufs F@h bezogen. 
Wie bereits geschrieben habe ich meine Grafikkarte nicht übertaktet, da 2010/7500 Mhz was sie mit Stock macht reichen sollten.


----------



## foldinghomealone (1. April 2020)

Dennoch kann man sie normalerweise UV um Strom zu sparen.


----------



## IICARUS (1. April 2020)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Dennoch kann man sie normalerweise UV um Strom zu sparen.


Schon komisch wenn mit  F@h  vom Strom sparen geschrieben wird... 

UV, was ist das...? 
Natürlich ist mir UV bestens bekannt und hatte ich auch schon lange Zeit am laufen.

Aber momentan spiele ich so wenig das ich es nicht nutzen muss und COD läuft damit nicht gut, daher habe ich es letztens raus genommen. Habe auch keine nervende Lüfter drauf verbaut und so habe ich auch mit der Leistungsaufnahme keine Probleme, da UV oft auch andere Gründe außer Strom sparen hat.

Muss auch zugeben das ich F@h etwas gemischt ansehe, denn zwar finde ich das ganze Projekt sehr gut, aber was den Stromverbrauch angeht auch nicht so besonders gut. Denn als privat Person muss ich auch selbst schauen das ich irgendwie über die Runden komme und mir schenkt sonst auch niemand was. Aus diesem Grund habe ich zwar vor ein paar Tagen damit angefangen, aber ich kann nicht vorhersagen wie lange ich es auch mitmachen werde.

Habe auch ein riesen Respekt vor den ganzen Leute die solch ein nützlichen Projekt schon seit Jahren mit unterstützen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. April 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Schon komisch wenn mit  F@h  vom Strom sparen geschrieben wird...



Du darfst nicht vergessen, das hier auch 24/7/365 Folder sind, bei denen sind auch 20W Weniger im gesamten System ein relevante Preisfrage.
Da muß man aber eben auch unterscheiden, Folding jetzt für n paar Tage? Völlig egal ob man die Karten perfekt eingestellt hat, oder eben Dauerfolding, da ist es nicht egal, diese User ärgern sich schon über 3 Minuten zu lange Downloadzeiten der WUs,...

Daher, hier immer mit dem Hintergrundwissen lesen und schreiben, das wir da eben 2 komplett unterschiedliche Typen Nutzer haben.


----------



## foldinghomealone (1. April 2020)

Bei Pascal- und Turing-Karten sind durch UV normalerweise gute Einsparungen möglich, was auch weniger Abwärme bedeutet, was für die meisten im Sommer eine gute Sache ist.

Man sollte bloß vorsichtig sein, weil wenn man's übertreibt etliche WUs damit abschießen kann und das ist nicht im Sache des Erfinders.
Stabilität geht vor UV/OC.


----------



## nfsgame (1. April 2020)

sentinel1 schrieb:


> Für F@h muss die GPU nicht nur stabil sondern auch zeit- und rechengenau laufen, sonst gibt es solche Fehler:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Naja sei froh, dass der Client heute einen doppelten Boden hat... Ich kann mich noch an EARLY_UNIT_END und UNSTABLE_MACHINE erinnern - da war die WU dann weg...


----------



## IICARUS (1. April 2020)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Stabilität geht vor UV/OC.


Darum geht es mir auch, denn am ende ist der Unterschied in meinem Fall nur etwa 30mv.

Am ende ist es egal wie weit gespart wird, mit  F@h erreicht der Rechner immer eine bestimmt Leistungsaufnahme die höher als in einem gewöhnlichem Gebrauch des Rechners liegt.

Hatte mein Strommessgerät eine Zeit lang nicht mehr angeschlossen und gestern dachte ich mir mal damit zu sehen wie hoch ich überhaupt komme. Das ich ziemlich hoch kommen muss merkte ich bereits an meiner Wassertemperatur. Denn in Games bleib ich meist bei 30°C und nun kam ich sogar auf 31°C und alle Kerne liefen auch auf 100%.

In Spielen komme ich normal auf etwa 320-400 Watt und spiele ich nicht komme ich auf etwa 75 Watt, da dann Prozessor und Grafikkarte im Energiesparmodus sind. Spielen tue ich auch nicht viel, vielleicht 1-3 Stunden am Tag wenn es hin kommt. Daher hält sich bei mir der Energieverbrauch in Grenzen. Mit  F@h  jedoch komme ich auf 370-400 Watt  und das im Dauerbetrieb wird schon was zusammen kommen. Gut ich könnte auf den Prozessor verzichten, dann wären es ein paar Watt weniger.

In diesem Sinn, das Projekt ist echt gut, was den Stromverbrauch anbelangt muss es jeder für sich wissen.
In meinem Fall lasse ich mein Rechner zwar nicht 24 Stunden rund um die Uhr falten, aber ein paar Stunden Täglich bin ich auch mit dabei.


----------



## Hasestab (1. April 2020)

Naja mit 320 Watt laufen bei mir schon 2 Gpu,s UV.

Muss halt jeder für sich entscheiden wie er das Thema Energie angeht.

Gruss Hase


----------



## raceandsound (1. April 2020)

Danke!

Interessant zu lesen, danke auch hier für die ganzen Inputs.

Werd mich heute Abend diesbezüglich einlesen und auch an das Thema UV heranwagen.

Der Desktop läuft jetzt schon eine Zeit (seit gestern) und sollte ich ihn weiter so betreiben, 
würde das auf jeden Fall Sinn machen.
Der T430s wird zwar keine Bäume ausreissen, aber der läuft auch schon seit gestern.

Bis jetzt sieht alles soweit sauber aus (Temps usw.).


----------



## foldinghomealone (1. April 2020)

@IICARUS:
Auch einen i-9900K kann man undervolten und bei der 2080 Super geht bestimmt auch noch was. 
300W halte ich für durchaus drin.

XTU und Afterburner sind super Tools und du kannst blitzschnell zwischen Gaming und Folding hinundher schalten.


----------



## -Shorty- (1. April 2020)

Also meine 2080 geht laut GPU-Z bis auf 120W zu drosseln, GPU Takt war dann zwar nur noch bei ca 1660MHz, dafür war der RAM noch um 200MHz erhöht.


----------



## foldinghomealone (1. April 2020)

IICARUS redet vom Gesamtsystem mit einem faltenden i9, der auch schon ein bisschen schluckt.


----------



## nfsgame (1. April 2020)

Der aktuellen Langeweile wegen habe ich mal ein bisschen gebastelt... Bilder folgen sobald morgen oder übermorgen das endgültige Gehäuse da ist... Die CPUs falten zumindest schon mal mit >160.000PPD vor sich hin. Schöner Stabilitätstest zum Beginn .


----------



## TEAM_70335 (1. April 2020)

ich gebs auf Stanford will meinen CPU nicht haben und arbeit geben. Dann muss es hald die RX5700 alleine machen


----------



## nfsgame (1. April 2020)

Lass ihn doch einfach in Hintergrund laufen. Der zieht sich schon was...

Derweil an der SMP-Front:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. April 2020)

Meine Xeons haben die meiste Zeit was zu tun.
Die erste Titan fasst durchgehend.
Die zweite Titan ist was in Richtung halb/halb.

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. April 2020)

Habe meine CPU, nachdem ich heute auch nur 3 WUs bekam undvab Mittag nix mehr, einfach raus gelöscht.

GPU bekommt gelegentlich was ab, leider nicht durchgängig.


----------



## Hasestab (2. April 2020)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> IICARUS redet vom Gesamtsystem mit einem faltenden i9, der auch schon ein bisschen schluckt.



Joar, 370 bis 400 Watt schreibt er. Würde ich mir 2 mal überlegen das so laufen zu lassen.

Gruss Hase


----------



## foldinghomealone (2. April 2020)

Ich find's gut, dass er mit einem i9 faltet. Besser zumindest als mit einer CPU mit 2 Threads.

Ob man UV liegt an jedem selbst. Ich seh's so. Wenn man 20% Strom spart, kann man für's gleiche Geld 20% länger falten.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. April 2020)

Momentan lasse ich meine 980 mit Max-OC mitfalten aber das heizungstechnische Gründe:
Bis Morgen Mittag haben sie die Heizung ausgeschaltet wegen Notreparaturen > ich vermute dass die Abgasanlage von der Ölheizung undicht ist weil als ich heute Morgen zur Arbeit fuhr, ein Transporter mit entsprechenden Rohren vor dem Haus stand.

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisMK72 (2. April 2020)

Ich lass lieber nur meine GPU falten, sehe meinen Beitrag aber eher so hier und da mal ein wenig und so gesehen eher als ganz kleinen, zeitlich begrenten Beitrag, so wie ich das Gefühl hab, meine Stromrechnung verkraftet das. 

Bin dann zukünftig eher bei Sonderaktionen(dann mehr) dabei, oder zwischendurch mal kurz, wie ich meine. 

Hab nur das Gefühl, dass meine gpu effektiver helfen kann, als meine cpu.
Aber im Grunde zählt ja jede WU.

Aber bei mir is ja eher das Motto, dabei sein ist alles und jedes Bisschen hilft. Da macht's dann eher die Menge an kleinen Beiträgen, die dann zusammen mit vielen auch was ergeben, was ja auch so ein wenig der Sinn von folding @ home ist, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe.


Und was ich noch sagen wollte: sieht so aus, als wären in letzter Zeit sehr viele neue dabei, von wegen "viele zusammen". 
Sieht gut aus.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. April 2020)

Das sieht nicht nru so aus, F@H hat aktuell eine Rechenleistung von mehr als 1,5ExaFlop zur Verfügung, das ist mehr als der schnellste Supercomputer der Welt.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (2. April 2020)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> F@H hat aktuell eine Rechenleistung von mehr als 1,5ExaFlop zur Verfügung, das ist mehr als der schnellste Supercomputer der Welt.



Wow !  
Da bin ich grad leicht sprachlos. 

Das bin ich selten.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (2. April 2020)

TEAM_70335 schrieb:


> ich gebs auf Stanford will meinen CPU nicht haben und arbeit geben. Dann muss es hald die RX5700 alleine machen


Bei mir anders herum, PC läuft seit knapp 185h, und in dieser Zeit hat die GTX1050 "nur" 2 oder 3 WUs bekommen. Dafür hat der Ryzen 5 1500X 24/7 was zu tun.  

Hätte ja gerne eine nVidia Quadro P4000, die sind aber gar nicht mal so billig. Und meiner Erfahrung nach, hatte ich mit Quadro Grafikkarten nur Probleme bei F@H. Und durch fehlender Support, ist es mir die Mühe nicht Wert.


----------



## foldinghomealone (2. April 2020)

Hast du mal den GPU slot für ca. 1min pausiert und dann wieder gestartet?
Die Anfrageintervalle werden immer größer und diesen Timer kann man damit neu starten.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (2. April 2020)

Hab ich heute morgen mal (wieder) versucht. Keine Change.


----------



## neo92 (2. April 2020)

Hab auch mal wieder nach etlichen Jahren Fodling@home angeworfen. Hab seit kurzem eine Sapphire Nitro+ 5500XT 8GB. Läuft nicht schlecht !



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (2. April 2020)

Idefix Windhund schrieb:


> Und meiner Erfahrung nach, hatte ich mit Quadro Grafikkarten nur Probleme bei F@H. Und durch fehlender Support, ist es mir die Mühe nicht Wert.


Weder mit P4000, P2200 (normal und Medical-Version - letztere von Stanford in die GPU-Liste eintragen lassen) oder P620 Probleme gehabt als ich die damals mit eingebunden hatte... Das Eintragen lassen ging nach Bereitstellung der Device ID innerhalb von 12h. Und da war eine Ami-Nacht zwischen.


----------



## foldinghomealone (2. April 2020)

Idefix Windhund schrieb:


> Hätte ja gerne eine nVidia Quadro P4000, die sind aber gar nicht mal so billig. Und meiner Erfahrung nach, hatte ich mit Quadro Grafikkarten nur Probleme bei F@H. Und durch fehlender Support, ist es mir die Mühe nicht Wert.



Für was brauchst du eine P4000? Benötigst du die spezielle Treiberunterstützung für spezielle Programme?
Wenn man nicht professionell arbeitet reicht meistens auch eine GeForce für deutlich weniger Geld.

Die P4000 wird auf jeden Fall von FAH unterstützt, ist aber nicht irre schnell. Ca. 500.000 PPD


----------



## Idefix Windhund (2. April 2020)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Weder mit P4000, P2200 (normal und Medical-Version - letztere von Stanford in die GPU-Liste eintragen lassen) oder P620 Probleme gehabt als ich die damals mit eingebunden hatte... Das Eintragen lassen ging nach Bereitstellung der Device ID innerhalb von 12h. Und da war eine Ami-Nacht zwischen.


Meine Erfahrungen gelten mit Quadro FX1800/ 4000/ und 5000, da sind mir reihenweise die nVidia Treiber abgeschmiert.



foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Für was brauchst du eine P4000? Benötigst du die spezielle Treiberunterstützung für spezielle Programme?
> Wenn man nicht professionell arbeitet reicht meistens auch eine GeForce für deutlich weniger Geld.
> 
> Die P4000 wird auf jeden Fall von FAH unterstützt, ist aber nicht irre schnell. Ca. 500.000 PPD


Das ich nicht aus Prestige so eine Karte will, sollte ja klar sein 
Einige Programme hier für Bild & Videobearbeitung unterstützen bzw. laufen "schneller" mit nVidia CUDA, und PhysX.


----------



## foldinghomealone (2. April 2020)

Die GPUs unterscheiden sich nicht wesentlich zu Consumermodellen. Nur die Treiberunterstützung für spezielle Programme.
Weiß nicht, was "Einige Programme" bedeuten soll.

"Die meisten" Programme für Bild und Videobearbeitung laufen mit GeForce genauso schnell. Da du für's gleiche Geld aber ne deutlich schnellere GeForce bekommst als eine Quadro, bist du "meistens" mit einer GeForce besser dran.

CUDA und PhysX werden auch von GeForce unterstützt.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (2. April 2020)

Ist mir auch bewusst, aber wenn du  div. Untergebene hast, oder Vorgesetzte die der Meinung sind "in einer Workstation gehört ne Workstation GPU", färbt dies dezent privat auf einem ab.  Ich habe in so einer Workstation auch ne GTX1050 eingebaut, war billiger, und tut es genauso.


----------



## foldinghomealone (2. April 2020)

Dann kauf dir privat lieber eine 2080 Super fürs Geld als eine P4000 und du bist besser bedient.

Bei Workstations und z.B. Simulationsprogrammen kann es schon notwendig sein, dafür geeignete Workstation-GPU zu verbauen, v.A. auch um durch die Treiber sicherzustellen, dass alle Berechnungen möglichst wenig fehlerbehaftet laufen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. April 2020)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Momentan lasse ich meine 980 mit Max-OC mitfalten aber das heizungstechnische Gründe:
> Bis Morgen Mittag haben sie die Heizung ausgeschaltet wegen Notreparaturen > ich vermute dass die Abgasanlage von der Ölheizung undicht ist weil als ich heute Morgen zur Arbeit fuhr, ein Transporter mit entsprechenden Rohren vor dem Haus stand.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


Als ich heimkam musste ich meine Vermutung anpassen > die wechseln nicht nur die Rohre aus sondern gleich den ganzen Heizkessel. 

Nicht witzig so kein Warmwasser zu haben und eiskalt duschen erst recht nicht.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (2. April 2020)

Da geht das Duschen ganz fix.


----------



## Gadteman (2. April 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Da geht das Duschen ganz fix.


  Nur ganz kurz....


----------



## foldinghomealone (2. April 2020)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Nicht witzig so kein Warmwasser zu haben und eiskalt duschen erst recht nicht.



Die 980 klarlacken und ab damit in die Badewanne und ruckzuck ist das Wasser warm.
Ohne Gewähr, natürlich


----------



## ChrisMK72 (2. April 2020)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> die wechseln nicht nur die Rohre aus sondern gleich den ganzen Heizkessel.



Aber natürlich drück' ich die Daumen, damit schnell alles wieder in Ordnung ist.


----------



## ovicula (2. April 2020)

Riecht schwer nach einem neuen Rekord, wenn wir die Leistung bis morgen beibehalten... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also Vollgas heute Nacht!


----------



## LightLoop (2. April 2020)

Seit 10:45 Uhr heute morgen:                       ERROR:WU01:FS01:Exception: Could not get an assignment


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. April 2020)

LightLoop schrieb:


> Seit 10:45 Uhr heute morgen:                       ERROR:WU01:FS01:Exception: Could not get an assignment


Drück mal Pause, warte mehrere Sekunden und drücke dann auf Fold.

Der Client wartet immer länger zwischen den Anfragen und so kannst du den Anfrageintervalstimmer wieder zurücksetzten.


----------



## foldinghomealone (2. April 2020)

Siehe Aktuelle Probleme auf einen Blick
Wenn man länger keine WU zugewiesen hat, kann folgendes helfen (nicht immer 100% lösen):
- Client pausieren und wieder neu mit falten beginnen. ODER
- FAH client neu starten ODER
- PC neu starten


----------



## ChrisMK72 (2. April 2020)

Ansonsten könnte man seine CPU/GPU auch mal im Client rausschmeissen und wieder hinzufügen(bei slots), evtl. mit einem Neustart dazwischen.


----------



## sentinel1 (2. April 2020)

Das LTT Team - abartig genial       So besiegen nicht nur Corona sondern auch die Dummheit der Menschen [endlich Klopapier und Mehl zum Wegwerfen] ?

Die müssen irgendwie ... keine Ahnung    ( Energie und Hardware vom Mars gehackt ?  )


----------



## Lubi7 (3. April 2020)

naja, die haben ja auch einen Haufen an Faltern die da mitmachen. 
Heftiger find ich eigentlich das Default (Team0) und dort den Anonymus mit 406 000 000 punkten in 24h ......da frag ich mich welche Serverfarm er da ab 13.3 ten gehackt hat und für sich falten lässt 

und sehe der ec2spot von den AVSFolds ist ein noch schlimerer Finger.....der hat wohl mehrere Serverfarms am start


----------



## Bumblebee (3. April 2020)

ovicula schrieb:


> Riecht schwer nach einem neuen Rekord, wenn wir die Leistung bis morgen beibehalten...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Deine Vorhersage ist mit *270,775,523 Punkten *klar eingetroffen


----------



## ChrisMK72 (3. April 2020)

Geilo !  Ihr seid die Besten !


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. April 2020)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Deine Vorhersage ist mit *270,775,523 Punkten *klar eingetroffen


Mit 8'669 WUs. 

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. April 2020)

Hm, ob ich das WE doch mal die beiden GTX in nen Faltserver werfe?
Dann wäre zusätzlich zur 1070ti ne 1060 am falten und mal auch wieder 24/3


----------



## nfsgame (3. April 2020)

Kleiner Teaser... Wenn jetzt noch die Verlängerungen für den 24- und 8-Pinner ankommen wandert der Kollege in den Keller...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. April 2020)

Notfalls habe ich zumindest die 24er Verlängerung auch da, [emoji16]


----------



## foldinghomealone (3. April 2020)

Lubi7 schrieb:


> und sehe der ec2spot von den AVSFolds ist ein noch schlimerer Finger.....der hat wohl mehrere Serverfarms am start



Der Teamname AWSFolds und der Nutzername ec2spot deuten ganz klar auf Amazon als Verursacher hin. 

Hätte eigentlich erwartet, dass Google Stadia und GeForce Now auch noch irgendwann auftauchen


----------



## alextest (3. April 2020)

Anonymous ist der Standard User nach der Ersteinrichtung des F@H Clients.
Auf diesen Account Folden alle User, die keinem Team beitreten.

AWSFolds ist von Amazon Web Services Cloud Computing.
Amazon hat Rechenkapazität im Wert von 20Mio$ für Wissenschaftler gespendet.

Update:
LinusTechTips hatte ein Video zur Einrichtung des F@H Clients gemacht, auch wenn die Stanford Server zu dem Zeitpunkt überlastet waren. 
YouTube



Lubi7 schrieb:


> naja, die haben ja auch einen Haufen an Faltern die da mitmachen.
> Heftiger find ich eigentlich das Default (Team0) und dort den Anonymus mit 406 000 000 punkten in 24h ......da frag ich mich welche Serverfarm er da ab 13.3 ten gehackt hat und für sich falten lässt
> 
> und sehe der ec2spot von den AVSFolds ist ein noch schlimerer Finger.....der hat wohl mehrere Serverfarms am start


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. April 2020)

Was erklärt, wieso F@H auf 1,55 ExaFlopp Rechenleistung gekommen ist.


----------



## sentinel1 (3. April 2020)

So, bin wieder raus, keine WU, Server antwortet nicht mehr innerhalb der Zeitspanne.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. April 2020)

sentinel1 schrieb:


> So, bin wieder raus, keine WU, Server antwortet nicht mehr innerhalb der Zeitspanne.


Drück mal Pause, warte mehrere Sekunden und drücke dann auf Fold.

Der Client wartet immer länger zwischen den Anfragen und so kannst du den Anfrageintervalstimmer wieder zurücksetzten.

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lubi7 (3. April 2020)

Danke für die Erklärung @alextest

Frage mich wieviel Punkte mehr wir haben könnten, wenn das Problem mit nicht lieferbaren WUs wäre und es immer Nachsub gäbe.

Und auch ob die 1,55 ExaFlops die Leistung angeben die zur verfügung steht oder nur die abgerufen wird, den sonst wäre der Wert noch höher.


----------



## alextest (3. April 2020)

@Lubi7
Angegeben ist die Leistung, die aktuell generiert wird.
Folding@home stats report


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. April 2020)

@alextest da die sich gar nicht mehr ändert, habe ich das Gefühl, es ist sogar mehr da, kann aber einfach nicht genutzt werden.


----------



## hackwurscht (3. April 2020)

Was ich mich frage...
Wenn zur Zeit ein so hoher Andrang an Helfern ist, das denen die Corona-WU's ausgehen, warum streuen sie dann nich ein paar der anderen WU's (Krebs, Alzheimer etc) mit ein, um den Leerlauf zu überbrücken?
Das Auswerten der Daten könnten sie ja dann auf die nach-Corona-Zeit verschieben, aber dann wären gleich jede Menge Daten vorhanden und die Helfer hätten immer was zu tun.


----------



## phila_delphia (4. April 2020)

hackwurscht schrieb:


> Was ich mich frage...
> Wenn zur Zeit ein so hoher Andrang an Helfern ist, das denen die Corona-WU's ausgehen, warum streuen sie dann nich ein paar der anderen WU's (Krebs, Alzheimer etc) mit ein, um den Leerlauf zu überbrücken?
> Das Auswerten der Daten könnten sie ja dann auf die nach-Corona-Zeit verschieben, aber dann wären gleich jede Menge Daten vorhanden und die Helfer hätten immer was zu tun.



Nur so geraten, aber ich vermute, dass es dauert diese Daten so aufzubereiten, dass unsere PCs die "falten" können.

Und wahrscheinlich gibt es nicht beliebig viele Personen die diese Daten aufbereiten können und so kommt der Engpass zu Stande.

Grüße

phila


----------



## foldinghomealone (4. April 2020)

Das Problem sind mangelnde Serverkapazitäten zur Erstellung einer WU.

Man faltet eine WU zu Ende und schickt das Ergebnis an einen Server. Daraufhin erstellt ein Server eine neue (darauf folgende) WU und verteilt diese wieder. Und das Spiel beginnt von vorne.
Z.Zt. gibt es nicht genügend Server, um WUs zu erstellen. Es warten übermäßig viele CPUs/GPUs auf neue Aufträge. Sobald ein neuer Server hinzugefügt wird, findet sich ein (bzw. viele) Client(s), der die Anfrage (also die WU) annimmt (annehmen). Und es nimmt kein Ende. Je mehr Clients falten können, desto mehr Server braucht man. 
Die meisten Server, die vorher Alzheimer, Krebs usw. bearbeitet haben sind auf Covid-19 umgestellt. D.h. es gibt keine 'freien' Serverkapazitäten.

Deshalb wäre es gut, wenn Rechenzentren nicht nur Rechenleistung zur Verfügung stellen würden, sondern auch Serverkapazitäten. Es gibt schon vereinzelt Unternehmen, die nicht dem Forschungsverbund angehören, die aber trotzdem Server zur Verfügung stellen. Ein Beispiel wäre die LMG (die Betreiber von LTT), die angeblich seit ca. 1 Woche einen Server stellen.


----------



## hackwurscht (4. April 2020)

Ah Okay, das erklärt die Sache. 
Ich bin unwissenderweise davon ausgegangen, dass die WU's quasi von Rechnern erstellt und dann in die Server eingespeist und bereitgestellt werden; bzw gespeichert und bei Bedarf an die Server gegeben werden. Aber wenn die Server im Prinzip alles machen, dann is klar das es zu solchen Engpässen kommt. 
Muss man eben erstmal wissen, danke für die Erklärung.


----------



## foldinghomealone (4. April 2020)

Was wäre jetzt der Unterschied zwischen 'Rechner' und 'Server'?
Auf jeden Fall wird eine WU automatisch erstellt. Es braucht dazu keine manuelle / menschliche Handlung.


----------



## nfsgame (4. April 2020)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Ein Beispiel wäre die LMG (die Betreiber von LTT), die angeblich seit ca. 1 Woche einen Server stellen.



168.245.198.125linus1.foldingathome.org

Nicht nur angeblich...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. April 2020)

Scheint ja trotzdem nur n Tropfen auf den heißen Stein zu sein


----------



## foldinghomealone (4. April 2020)

linus1 ballert lt. Serverstats mehr als 7.000 CPU-WUs pro Stunde raus. Das sind fast 6% aller generierten WUs (GPU+CPU).
Finde ich jetzt nicht so schlecht.


----------



## foldinghomealone (4. April 2020)

Zur Info, nicht zugewiesenen (Bonus-)Punkte sollten (z.T.) nachgereicht worden sein:
Folding@home Credit Log

Aber irgendetwas kann immer noch nicht stimmen, wenn ca. 70.000 WUs/h gutgeschrieben, aber über 120.000 WUs/h generiert werden...


----------



## ChrisMK72 (4. April 2020)

Also ich kann nicht klagen. Kriege mit kurzen Unterbrechungen eine Coronavirus-Projekt WU nach der nächsten geliefert.
Im Grunde in einem durch.

Auch wenn ich eigentlich nur hier und dort mal etwas mitmachen wollte, lass ich _zur Zeit_ doch mehr laufen(wenn ich nicht grad selber am Zocken bin, z.B. Abends, da ich ja nur meinen Gaming PC dafür nutze und somit die eine GPU, sonst nix). Meine 1080Ti hat gut zu tun. 
Hat sich ja echt gelohnt, der Gebrauchtkauf, damals.  Meine meistgenutzte GPU ever und das, wo mir viele von abgeraten haben, eine gebrauchte gpu zu kaufen, weil die vielleicht nicht so lange halten würde. Läuft wie Hulle und hat nur die Hälfte vom Neupreis gekostet.


Ich hoffe einfach, dass viele kleine Miniteilchen zusammen halt _auch_ was bringen. Zumindest leicht etwas beitragen, zum großen Ganzen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab ja dieses Jahr bei der F@home PCGH Aktion das erste Mal mitgemacht, im Kampf gegen Krebs/Alzheimer und werde falls dieses Corona hoffentlich bald erledigt ist, dann auch immer mal wieder weiter mitmachen, auch weiterhin, gegen Krebs/Alzheimer und andere Sachen(Client Einstellung "preference any" ).


Und wenn ganz nebenbei natürlich auch noch ein paar Punkte für's PCGH-Team, im Wettstreit mit anderen bei rum kommen, so als "Motivationshilfe", is das ja auch ganz nett. 

Wie ich gesehen habe, sind da ja 2 weitere starke Teams dazu gekommen, die uns bald überholen könnten.
Aber PCGH überholt dann ja bestimmt auch irgendwann mal wieder ein Team.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Freu mich, wenn ich seit diesem Jahr meinen kleinen Beitrag leisten kann, sowohl für's Team, als auch, was natürlich wichtiger ist, für's ganze Projekt des Folding@home.

Finde das ne gute, schöne Sache.


----------



## nfsgame (4. April 2020)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> linus1 ballert lt. Serverstats mehr als 7.000 CPU-WUs pro Stunde raus. Das sind fast 6% aller generierten WUs (GPU+CPU).
> Finde ich jetzt nicht so schlecht.


Also bei mir haben gerade zwei Slots ihre WU von genau dem Server. Ist jetzt nicht übel... Zumal er relativ flott reagiert.


----------



## Doleo (4. April 2020)

Ich bin leider durch die Auslastung der Server stark eingeschränkt. Außerdem: Ist es bei mir Zufall, dass die Linux Karte (1070) schneller eine WU Bekommt als die Windows Karten? (habe nur 2 Win und 1x Linux hier,a lso repräsentativ ist das nat. nicht) Ich bekomme zwar schnell einen Work Server zugerechnet, aber keine WU. Ist natürlich ein Luxus Problem atm und ich bin froh, dass wir sowas haben .


----------



## IICARUS (4. April 2020)

Es läuft bei mir seit Montag auch sehr gut und ich bin zwar nicht mehr so oft mit dabei, aber wenn ich mal nicht groß was machen muss lasse ich es auch oft im Hintergrund mit laufen.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (4. April 2020)

Doleo schrieb:


> Ist es bei mir Zufall, dass die Linux Karte (1070) schneller eine WU Bekommt als die Windows Karten?



Also ich hab nur meinen Gaming PC laufen, also Win 10. Kriege dauernd/immer WUs aktuell.
(Der hier, aus der Sig, wo ich auch jetzt mit surfe usw. )


----------



## beastyboy79 (4. April 2020)

Also zwei Karten ballern richtig, wenn sie dann Futter bekommen, ganz gut. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich fänds echt cool, wenn auf der Frontpage nochmal ne Erwähnung kommt und alle Falter auf den vorderen 100-200 Plätzen animiert werden würden, die Kisten anzuschmeißen. Außergewöhnliche Zeiten erfordern außergewöhnliche Maßnahmen und Taten. Deswegen laufen 2 Rechner 24/7 bei mir, noch! Innerhalb von 2 Wochen hab ich glaub ich 2000+ Plätze gut gemacht. 

Nun ja, vielleicht kann @brooker hier nochmal aktiv werden und dies anstoßen. Der pcgh_team_account (ich nehme mal an, das dies die Redakteure sind) ballert ja auch ganz schön raus.


----------



## IICARUS (4. April 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Also ich hab nur meinen Gaming PC laufen, also Win 10. Kriege dauernd/immer WUs aktuell.
> (Der hier, aus der Sig, wo ich auch jetzt mit surfe usw. )


Ist bei mir seit Montag auch der Fall, ich habe auch mit eingestellt das ab 95% der nächste Auftrag gestartet wird und so ist der nächste Auftrag nach Beendigung der 100% meist bereits schon startbereit und kann dann auch direkt loslegen.

```
next-unit-percentage "95"
```

Hatte ich zuvor sogar auf 90 gesetzt gehabt, aber dann habe ich es auf 95 geändert, da seit Montag besser läuft.


----------



## Doleo (4. April 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Also ich hab nur meinen Gaming PC laufen, also Win 10. Kriege dauernd/immer WUs aktuell.
> (Der hier, aus der Sig, wo ich auch jetzt mit surfe usw. )



okay danke...also meine 2080 wenn immer ich es probiert habe hat seit ca 3 Tagen keine WU bekommen .


----------



## IICARUS (4. April 2020)

Mit meiner Asus 2080 Super läuft es.

EDIT:

Schau mal, der alte Vorgang ist fast abgeschlossen und der nächste steht schon zum Starten bereit.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. April 2020)

beastyboy79 schrieb:


> Der pcgh_team_account (ich nehme mal an, das dies die Redakteure sind) ballert ja auch ganz schön raus.


Der PCGH_Team_Account ist für alle da die Anonym falten wollen sprich keinen eigenen Faltnamen aber dennoch unser Team unterstützen wollen und deshalb ist ja auch der Passkey des PCGH_Team_Account´s hier [HowTo] - Anleitung Einrichtung FAH Client 7.5.1 unter 2.3 erwähnt.

Man könnte es in der Anleitung besser kennzeichnen das man mit dem PCGH_Team_Account Anonym falten kann.



Wegen neuer WU herunterladen:
Wenn man nix über" next-unit-percentag" einstellt, holt sich der Client mit 99% die nächste WU.


----------



## beastyboy79 (4. April 2020)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Der PCGH_Team_Account ist für alle da die Anonym falten wollen sprich keinen eigenen Faltnamen aber dennoch unser Team unterstützen wollen und deshalb ist ja auch der Passkey des PCGH_Team_Account´s hier [HowTo] - Anleitung Einrichtung FAH Client 7.5.1 unter 2.3 erwähnt.



Ah okay, wusste ich nicht. Danke. 



> Wenn man nix über" next-unit-percentag" einstellt, holt sich der Client mit 99% die nächste WU.



Ich hab es auf 90% eingestellt. Trotzdem habe ich teilweise Leerlauf. Kann auch nicht immer im Client die Zeit bis zum nächsten Versuch verkürzen. Werd ich ja irre. 

Rein theoretisch müssten beide Karte auf 2,3-2,4 Mio. Punkte pro Tag kommen. Die CPU-Leistung unterschlage ich einfach mal. Aber es klappt doch irgendwie nicht.


----------



## Doleo (4. April 2020)

So ists bei mir seit Tagen. aber egal..irgendwann wirds schon wieder gehen


----------



## IICARUS (4. April 2020)

Schau mal ob irgendeine Firewall ggf. das ganze blockiert.


----------



## foldinghomealone (4. April 2020)

Nochmal der immer wieder wiederholte Tipp, den Client zu pausieren bzw. neu zu starten, bzw. den Rechner mal neuzustarten, damit die Timer zurück gesetzt werden.
Im Log kann man sehen, wann der letzte Verbindungsversuch war. Auf dem Screen(shot) sieht man wann der nächste Verbindungsversuch ist. Damit kann man sich ausrechnen, wie oft dass er nach einer neuen WU fragt.

Mit meiner 1080 Ti falte ich wg. Stromkosten nur nachts, aber ich bekomme immer sofort eine WU


----------



## IICARUS (4. April 2020)

Viele von uns hatten die vorherige Woche massiv Probleme, auch ich. Ständig musste ich auch Pausieren oder den Rechner neustarten, aber seit Montag läuft es bei mir zu mindest Problemlos und ich bekomme eines nach dem anderem ohne Wartezeit.


----------



## Doleo (4. April 2020)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Nochmal der immer wieder wiederholte Tipp, den Client zu pausieren bzw. neu zu starten, bzw. den Rechner mal neuzustarten, damit die Timer zurück gesetzt werden.
> Im Log kann man sehen, wann der letzte Verbindungsversuch war. Auf dem Screen(shot) sieht man wann der nächste Verbindungsversuch ist. Damit kann man sich ausrechnen, wie oft dass er nach einer neuen WU fragt.
> 
> Mit meiner 1080 Ti falte ich wg. Stromkosten nur nachts, aber ich bekomme immer sofort eine WU



ich starte ca alle 20 min neu wenn er nichts findet. es hilft nix. und nach dem 3ten neustart gebe ich meistens auf.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (4. April 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Ist bei mir seit Montag auch der Fall, ich habe auch mit eingestellt das ab 95% der nächste Auftrag gestartet wird und so ist der nächste Auftrag nach Beendigung der 100% meist bereits schon startbereit und kann dann auch direkt loslegen.



Och ... ich hab das mal eben bei meinem Client beobachtet.
Hab da nix verstellt, was diesen Wert angeht.

Jedenfalls glaub ich dass der normal bei 99% anfängt, sich ne neue WU zu besorgen, für den nächsten Auftrag.

Hab mal n paar Screenshots gemacht, eben, wie das aussah:



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Hab jetzt zum ersten Mal n Projekt, wo ich nicht weiß, was das ist (11778) .

Ich lass den jetzt einfach mal weiter rechnen und mach' mal meinen normalen Tageskram weiter. Noch n paar Punkte/WUs machen, dann is auch mal wieder gut. Immer mal n bisschen. 

Heute Abend wird dann irgendwann "gefinisht" und dann ne Runde gezockt, wie sich das gehört !  

Die Nacht dann evtl. mal wieder rennen lassen.
So mach ich das zur Zeit.


----------



## IICARUS (4. April 2020)

Ohne wird mit 99% gestartet, nur vorherige Woche wo man so schwer an einem neuen Durchlauf kam war es nicht schlecht wenn der Client vor Beendigung schon versuchen konnte eine Verbindung herzustellen. Jetzt wo es im Grund problemlos läuft muss man normalerweise auch nichts dazu bestimmen.


----------



## nfsgame (4. April 2020)

```
14:05:03:WU01:FS00:0xa7:ERROR:Guru Meditation #4ed32330ae238c31.7ee382526e2ba9f8 (32803.34107) '01/01/md.log'14:05:03:WU01:FS00:0xa7:WARNING:Unexpected exit() call
14:05:03:WU01:FS00:0xa7:WARNING:Unexpected exit from science code
14:05:03:WU01:FS00:0xa7:Saving result file ..\logfile_01.txt
14:05:03:WU01:FS00:0xa7:Saving result file frame33.trr
14:05:03:WU01:FS00:0xa7:Saving result file frame33.xtc
14:05:03:WU01:FS00:0xa7:Saving result file md.log
14:05:03:WU01:FS00:0xa7:ERROR:Guru Meditation #4ed32330ae238c31.7ee382526e2ba9f8 (32803.34107) '01/01/md.log'
```

Yay, der Guru meditiert immer noch...


----------



## ursmii (4. April 2020)

bei mir flutscht es super ... eine WU nach der andern
nur die statistik auf extreme ist voll am a...
aber sie haben ja auf der F@H-Info geschrieben, dass sie sich primär auf die belieferung der clients konzentriert haben und die statistik (hoffentlich) nachgeliefert/korrigiert werden soll

meine points aus den lokalen logs


Spoiler



06:09:09:WU00:FS01:Final credit estimate, 128708.00 points
07:28:57:WU01:FS01:Final credit estimate, 129269.00 points
08:45:30:WU00:FS01:Final credit estimate, 130943.00 points
10:31:45:WU01:FS01:Final credit estimate, 229455.00 points
******************************* Date: 2020-04-04 *******************************
11:50:15:WU00:FS01:Final credit estimate, 129310.00 points
13:45:03:WU01:FS01:Final credit estimate, 224941.00 points
15:23:55:WU00:FS01:Final credit estimate, 126684.00 points


was auf extreme kommt


Spoiler



Daily Production                               Hourly Production
Day 	       Points 	   WUs          Time 	          Points 	WUs
04.04.20 	0 	                        0          04.04, 12pm 	0 	0
04.03.20 	2,109,174 	11         04.04, 9am 	0 	0
04.02.20 	2,530,281 	15         04.04, 6am 	0 	0
04.01.20 	2,678,952 	15         04.04, 3am 	0 	0
03.31.20 	2,681,746 	15        04.04, 12am 	0 	0
                                                                04.03, 9pm 	1,307,022 	6
...



und die summe bei F@H
Date of last Work Unit 	2020-04-04 16:14:14
Total score 	        88,461,047
Total WUs 	                 1,089

da hoffen wir doch einfach mal auf eine gelegentliche nachbesserung

p.s. ich bin an der vorbereitung mein asus xtreme mit zwei 2080 luftgekühlt zu bestücken und dafür den umbau auf wasser bis nach dem corona-peak zu verschieben.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (4. April 2020)

Ja, hab seit gestern durchlaufen lassen, bis vorhin(jetzt gefinisht, für's abendliche zocken). Hab angeblich keine, bzw. dann vorhin endlich mal 180k Punkte. Letzteres war ungefähr pro WU.
Is ziemlich Banane. Aber egal. Hauptsache man hilft.


----------



## foldinghomealone (4. April 2020)

Nochmal die Bitte, würde mir jemand HFM-Daten von RTX-Karten schicken?


----------



## sentinel1 (4. April 2020)

Stanford sollte die WU - Verteilung auf torrent umstellen, sonst macht das keinen Sinn. 

Bandbreite hätte ich, sogar jetzt am Samstag Abend:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ursmii (4. April 2020)

bei mir steht beim download einer auf dem glas   🤡




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sentinel1 (5. April 2020)

Der ISP muss natürlich auch noch torrent ( Filesharing ) voll unterstützen, das machen wohl nicht alle ( kaum welche ?):


----------



## nfsgame (5. April 2020)

sentinel1 schrieb:


> Stanford sollte die WU - Verteilung auf torrent umstellen, sonst macht das keinen Sinn.


Ergibt überhaupt keinen Sinn, da jeder unterschiedliche WUs erhält. Sobald irgendwo eine doppelt auftaucht, wird diese nicht gezählt weil für Stanford unnütz.


----------



## foldinghomealone (5. April 2020)

Zudem geht es ja auch nicht um die Verteilung an sich, sondern v.A. ums Generieren.
Wenn eine WU fertig gerechnet wurde, und das Ergebnis hochgeladen wurde wird eine neue WU erst aus dem Ergebnis erstellt und dann wieder verteilt.

(Frage: oder sehe ich das falsch?)


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. April 2020)

nein, so habe ich es bisher auch verstanden.
Und das erklärt auch, warum Aktuell die WUs nicht so fix da sind.
Die Falter sind schneller als die Server.

Vielelicht wäre es aber möglich diese WU Ersellung ebenfalsl aus zu lager, quasi die WU Erstellung zu ner WU-Kette zu machen? 
Wäre ja genial, wenn die User die WU Erstellung anhand der Ergebnisse auch übernehmen könnten?
Klar, das wir dnicht mehr mit dem 0815 VClient gehen, aber vielleicht für die ganz großen?


----------



## foldinghomealone (5. April 2020)

Weil sonst nicht sichergestellt werden kann, dass die User auch valide WUs erstellen.


----------



## brooker (5. April 2020)

Info ans Team: Asus Deutschland hat zwei GPUs gespendet. Diese können sofort in FoPaSa gehen. Bei Bedarf, bitte PN.

Grundsätzlich verfügbar sind:

- GTX 750ti
- GTX 1660
-GTX 1660S
-GTX 1070

PCGH Folding@Home Team sucht Hardware für 24/7 Folder


----------



## ChrisMK72 (5. April 2020)

brooker schrieb:


> Info ans Team: Asus Deutschland hat zwei GPUs gespendet.



Klasse Aktion. 

Halte mich aber raus, was die Spende angeht, da ich nur hier und da mal mitmache und kein richtiges Faltsystem habe.
Nutze ja nur meinen gaming PC hier und dort mal. Finde es aber gut, dass die Falter unterstützt werden.

Nett von Asus.


----------



## foldinghomealone (5. April 2020)

Vielen Dank an dich und auch an ASUS


----------



## nfsgame (5. April 2020)

Vorgestern bei mir angekommen und eben an brooker übergeben... Danke nochmal an den Asus-Daniel !


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. April 2020)

Hm, zählt die letzte Buchung heute als Korrektur oder sind wir einfach noch mal besser geworden? Der Tagesrekord wäre ja massiv gebrochen, was ja auch etwas seltsam ist.
PC Games Hardware Team Summary - Folding@Home Stats - EXTREME Overclocking


----------



## ursmii (5. April 2020)

ich habe keine ahnung, was "die da" rechnen. momentan sind die zahlen auf extreme echt für die katz.
meine maschine rechnet sit 2 tagen eher mehr, da ich auch noch die CPU dazu genommen habe (auch kleinvieh macht mist) und trotzdem alles nach unten zeigt ...


Spoiler



06:09:09:WU00:FS01:Final credit estimate, 128708.00 points
07:28:57:WU01:FS01:Final credit estimate, 129269.00 points
08:45:30:WU00:FS01:Final credit estimate, 130943.00 points
10:31:45:WU01:FS01:Final credit estimate, 229455.00 points
11:50:15:WU00:FS01:Final credit estimate, 129310.00 points
13:45:03:WU01:FS01:Final credit estimate, 224941.00 points
15:23:55:WU00:FS01:Final credit estimate, 126684.00 points
17:19:35:WU01:FS01:Final credit estimate, 218916.00 points
19:16:48:WU00:FS01:Final credit estimate, 132919.00 points
20:20:15:WU02:FS00:Final credit estimate,   5532.00 points
20:42:33:WU01:FS01:Final credit estimate, 224907.00 points
20:43:14:WU00:FS00:Final credit estimate,   5560.00 points
22:23:19:WU02:FS01:Final credit estimate, 230448.00 points
22:45:08:WU00:FS00:Final credit estimate,  12666.00 points
23:21:14:WU02:FS00:Final credit estimate,   4297.00 points
23:36:11:WU00:FS00:Final credit estimate,   4241.00 points
23:36:50:WU01:FS01:Final credit estimate, 130859.00 points
01:03:52:WU03:FS00:Final credit estimate,  11812.00 points
01:18:08:WU02:FS01:Final credit estimate, 230539.00 points
01:19:08:WU00:FS00:Final credit estimate,   4350.00 points
02:05:55:WU03:FS00:Final credit estimate,  12637.00 points
02:58:11:WU01:FS01:Final credit estimate, 230412.00 points
03:55:25:WU02:FS01:Final credit estimate, 111819.00 points
04:00:35:WU00:FS00:Final credit estimate,  12741.00 points
04:15:06:WU03:FS00:Final credit estimate,   4338.00 points
04:31:46:WU00:FS00:Final credit estimate,  16267.00 points
05:05:25:WU02:FS00:Final credit estimate,   9030.00 points
05:39:00:WU00:FS00:Final credit estimate,   8722.00 points
05:45:39:WU01:FS01:Final credit estimate, 231069.00 points
06:20:45:WU02:FS00:Final credit estimate,  11633.00 points
07:00:11:WU00:FS01:Final credit estimate, 131252.00 points		5,713 	ursmii 	90,016,586 	1,099
07:49:03:WU02:FS00:Final credit estimate,   9662.00 points
08:04:03:WU00:FS00:Final credit estimate,   3953.00 points
08:16:53:WU01:FS01:Final credit estimate, 130817.00 points
08:40:00:WU02:FS00:Final credit estimate,   8989.00 points
08:56:56:WU01:FS00:Final credit estimate,   4276.00 points
09:12:09:WU02:FS00:Final credit estimate,   4212.00 points
09:31:50:WU00:FS01:Final credit estimate, 129689.00 points
09:54:38:WU01:FS00:Final credit estimate,  17055.00 points
10:31:07:WU02:FS01:Final credit estimate, 111243.00 points      5,713 	ursmii 	92,002,497 	1,132
11:38:39:WU01:FS01:Final credit estimate, 135787.00 points
12:28:39:WU02:FS01:Final credit estimate,  99293.00 points
12:52:23:WU00:FS00:Final credit estimate,  11566.00 points
13:52:15:WU01:FS01:Final credit estimate, 130678.00 points
14:41:02:WU02:FS00:Final credit estimate,  36842.00 points
15:16:43:WU00:FS01:Final credit estimate,  93887.00 points
15:15:51 (17:15)												               5,525 	ursmii 	92,527,903 	1,138



.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picar81_4711 (5. April 2020)

Es ist alles sehr verzögert, habe gestern zwei RTX2080 am rechnen, heute bekam ich die Punkte dafür.


----------



## beastyboy79 (5. April 2020)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Hm, zählt die letzte Buchung heute als Korrektur oder sind wir einfach noch mal besser geworden? Der Tagesrekord wäre ja massiv gebrochen, was ja auch etwas seltsam ist.
> PC Games Hardware Team Summary - Folding@Home Stats - EXTREME Overclocking



Ich denke das ist die Korrektur, war ja Update-technisch irgendwie 15 Stunden Ruhe vorher. und mit einem Schlag schaff ich in 3 Stunden 2.9 Mio Punkte  ? ich geh davon aus, dass das die Korrektur zu den vorher vergangenen  15h sind.


Edit: sieht bei mir genauso aus wie bei ursmii




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (5. April 2020)

Seit heute: Rechts der alte Falter (24 Threads, GTX1060/6, 48GB RAM), links der neue Falter (32 Threads, GTX1660Ti+GTX1060/6, 128GB RAM)... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (5. April 2020)

beastyboy79 schrieb:


> … ich geh davon aus, dass das die Korrektur zu den vorher vergangenen  15h sind.



Das siehst du richtig


----------



## ChrisMK72 (5. April 2020)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Es ist alles sehr verzögert,



Yep. 

Hab heute gar nix laufen gehabt. Wollte zwar, kam aber keine WU.

Hab heute laut stats 959k Punkte.
Das sind wohl die vergangenen Punkte nachgeliefert.


edit:

Wie ich gestern geschrieben hab:


ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Ja, hab seit gestern durchlaufen lassen, bis vorhin(jetzt gefinisht, für's abendliche zocken). Hab angeblich keine, bzw. dann vorhin endlich mal 180k Punkte.



Wird wohl nix vergessen und nachgeliefert.


----------



## sentinel1 (5. April 2020)

Folding Teams Overall Rankings - Folding@Home Stats - EXTREME Overclocking

Schaut Euch mal AWSFolds an 

Ironie: "Da hat wohl jemand die neue GPU - Generation von NVIDIA, AMD und Intel beschlagnahmt und lässt bis zur Klärung erstmal die Hardware falten  "

(Heimlich Masken beschlagnahmen und ein auf dumm tun ist etwas für Schwätzer.)


----------



## beastyboy79 (5. April 2020)

sentinel1 schrieb:


> Folding Teams Overall Rankings - Folding@Home Stats - EXTREME Overclocking
> 
> Schaut Euch mal AWSFolds an
> 
> ...



Mich tät interessieren was da für ne Instanz läuft, bzw. Instanzen; also mit welche Konfig. War ja schon mal bei AWS rumschauen


----------



## Nono15 (5. April 2020)

sentinel1 schrieb:


> Schaut Euch mal AWSFolds an



wenn die so weitermachen haben die uns in 2-2,5 wochen eingeholt - haben die alte minerfarmen aufgekauft und neu bestückt?


----------



## nfsgame (5. April 2020)

Nono15 schrieb:


> haben die alte minerfarmen aufgekauft und neu bestückt?



Amazon Web Services AWS – Server Hosting & Cloud Services

...

Edit: Jemand schon Mal das hier gehabt?



Spoiler



18:24:19:WU03:FS00:0xa7:   Platform: win32 1018:24:19:WU03:FS00:0xa7:       Bits: 64
18:24:19:WU03:FS00:0xa7:       Mode: Release
18:24:19:WU03:FS00:0xa7:************************************ Build *************************************
18:24:19:WU03:FS00:0xa7:       SIMD: avx_256
18:24:19:WU03:FS00:0xa7:********************************************************************************
18:24:19:WU03:FS00:0xa7roject: 16416 (Run 0, Clone 816, Gen 27)
18:24:19:WU03:FS00:0xa7:Unit: 0x0000001f96880e6e5e8256102401587e
18:24:19:WU03:FS00:0xa7:Reading tar file core.xml
18:24:19:WU03:FS00:0xa7:Reading tar file frame27.tpr
18:24:19:WU03:FS00:0xa7igital signatures verified
18:24:19:WU03:FS00:0xa7:Calling: mdrun -s frame27.tpr -o frame27.trr -x frame27.xtc -cpt 15 -nt 28
18:24:19:WU03:FS00:0xa7:Steps: first=6750000 total=250000
18:24:19:WU03:FS00:0xa7:ERROR:
18:24:19:WU03:FS00:0xa7:ERROR:-------------------------------------------------------
18:24:19:WU03:FS00:0xa7:ERRORrogram GROMACS, VERSION 5.0.4-20191026-456f0d636-unknown
18:24:19:WU03:FS00:0xa7:ERROR:Source code file: C:\\build\\fah\\core-a7-avx-release\\windows-10-64bit-core-a7-avx-release\\gromacs-core\\build\\gromacs\\src\\gromacs\\mdlib\\domdec.c, line: 6902
18:24:19:WU03:FS00:0xa7:ERROR:
18:24:19:WU03:FS00:0xa7:ERROR:Fatal error:
18:24:19:WU03:FS00:0xa7:ERROR:There is no domain decomposition for 20 ranks that is compatible with the given box and a minimum cell size of 1.4227 nm
18:24:19:WU03:FS00:0xa7:ERROR:Change the number of ranks or mdrun option -rcon or -dds or your LINCS settings
18:24:19:WU03:FS00:0xa7:ERROR:Look in the log file for details on the domain decomposition
18:24:19:WU03:FS00:0xa7:ERROR:For more information and tips for troubleshooting, please check the GROMACS
18:24:19:WU03:FS00:0xa7:ERROR:website at Errors - Gromacs
18:24:19:WU03:FS00:0xa7:ERROR:-------------------------------------------------------
18:24:24:WU03:FS00:0xa7:WARNING:Unexpected exit() call
18:24:24:WU03:FS00:0xa7:WARNING:Unexpected exit from science code
18:24:24:WU03:FS00:0xa7:Saving result file ..\\logfile_01.txt
18:24:24:WU03:FS00:0xa7:Saving result file md.log
18:24:24:WU03:FS00:0xa7:Saving result file science.log
18:24:24:WU03:FS00:0xa7:Folding@home Core Shutdown: BAD_WORK_UNIT


Ein paar mal hintereinander jetzt schon... Kommt der mit der Anzahl an Threads nicht klar? CPUs sind nicht übertaktet...
Keine Primzahl als Argument, jedes Mal P16416...


----------



## foldinghomealone (5. April 2020)

Amazon EC2 P3 – ideal fuer Machine Learning und Hochleistungsdatenverarbeitung – AWS
V100 en masse


----------



## ovicula (5. April 2020)

Greg Bowman hat zwischenzeitlich auf Twitter eine Visualisierung des Andock-Prozesses des Virus an menschliche Zellen veröffentlicht. Die Simulation zeigt das Verhalten der "Ärmchen" des Virus beim Andocken.

https://twitter.com/i/status/1246106316864708608

....damit man mal weiß, was wir hier eigentlich simulieren.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. April 2020)

@nfsgame:
Hört sich für mich danach an als komme er mit 28 Threads nicht klar > ich würde es mal mit 24 testen.


----------



## beastyboy79 (5. April 2020)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Amazon EC2 P3 – ideal fuer Machine Learning und Hochleistungsdatenverarbeitung – AWS
> V100 en masse



bedankt. bei den vielen Produkten bei AWS hatte ich den Überblick verloren. Ja, heavy machines gegen die wir hier anfalten.


----------



## ursmii (5. April 2020)

@nfsgame , @A.Meier-PS3
ich hatte das auch einige male am 22. & 28.02.2020  mit 30 threads
heute fahre ich seit kurzem mit 28 und hatte das problem (bis anhin) nicht


----------



## hackwurscht (5. April 2020)

Ich hatte hier grad ne Fehlermeldung:

19:01:24:WU00:FS01:Upload complete
19:01:24:WU00:FS01:Server responded WORK_QUIT (404)
19:01:24:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Server did not like results, dumping
19:01:24:WU00:FS01:Cleaning up

An was kann sowas liegen? Kann man das irgendwie vermeiden oder passiert das einfach ab und zu?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. April 2020)

@ursmii:
Die Frage wird sein ob bei dir die P16416 mit 28 Threads läuft.

28 kann muss aber nicht zwangsweise ein Wackelkandidat bezüglich Primnzahl sein > geht nur durch 4 und 7 (2 und 14 zähle ich nicht mit da 14 nur eine Verdopellung der Primzahl 7 ist)

In der Vergangenheit habe ich mit meinen alten E5-2687W ES auch teilweise mit 28 Threads gefaltet und die haben bei einzelnen Projekten Probleme gemacht.


----------



## ursmii (5. April 2020)

@A.Meier-PS3     verflixt !!! soeben hatte ich den fehler bei Project: 16406


Spoiler



20:57:23:WU01:FS00:Cleaning up
20:58:23:WU02:FS00:Connecting to 65.254.110.245:8080
20:58:23:WARNING:WU02:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '65.254.110.245:8080': No WUs available for this configuration
20:58:23:WU02:FS00:Connecting to 18.218.241.186:80
20:58:23:WU02:FS00:Assigned to work server 168.245.198.125
20:58:24:WU02:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: READY cpu:28 from 168.245.198.125
20:58:24:WU02:FS00:Connecting to 168.245.198.125:8080
20:58:24:WU02:FS00ownloading 1.23MiB
20:58:25:WU02:FS00ownload complete
20:58:25:WU02:FS00:Received Unit: id:02 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:16406 run:1518 clone:4 gen:37 core:0xa7 unit:0x00000026a8f5c67d5e801e6b8d802591
20:58:25:WU02:FS00:Starting
20:58:25:WU02:FS00:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:\Users\ursm\AppData\Roaming\FAHClient\cores/cores.foldingathome.org/v7/win/64bit/avx/Core_a7.fah/FahCore_a7.exe -dir 02 -suffix 01 -version 705 -lifeline 6020 -checkpoint 15 -np 28
20:58:25:WU02:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 180204
20:58:25:WU02:FS00:Core PID:180172
20:58:25:WU02:FS00:FahCore 0xa7 started
20:58:26:WU02:FS00:0xa7:*********************** Log Started 2020-04-05T20:58:25Z ***********************
20:58:26:WU02:FS00:0xa7:************************** Gromacs Folding@home Core ***************************
20:58:26:WU02:FS00:0xa7:       Type: 0xa7
20:58:26:WU02:FS00:0xa7:       Core: Gromacs
20:58:26:WU02:FS00:0xa7:       Args: -dir 02 -suffix 01 -version 705 -lifeline 180204 -checkpoint 15 -np
20:58:26:WU02:FS00:0xa7:             28
20:58:26:WU02:FS00:0xa7:************************************ CBang *************************************
20:58:26:WU02:FS00:0xa7:       Date: Oct 26 2019
20:58:26:WU02:FS00:0xa7:       Time: 01:38:25
20:58:26:WU02:FS00:0xa7:   Revision: c46a1a011a24143739ac7218c5a435f66777f62f
20:58:26:WU02:FS00:0xa7:     Branch: master
20:58:26:WU02:FS00:0xa7:   Compiler: Visual C++ 2008
20:58:26:WU02:FS00:0xa7:    Options: /TP /nologo /EHa /wd4297 /wd4103 /Ox /MT
20:58:26:WU02:FS00:0xa7:   Platform: win32 10
20:58:26:WU02:FS00:0xa7:       Bits: 64
20:58:26:WU02:FS00:0xa7:       Mode: Release
20:58:26:WU02:FS00:0xa7:************************************ System ************************************
20:58:26:WU02:FS00:0xa7:        CPU: AMD Ryzen 9 3950X 16-Core Processor
20:58:26:WU02:FS00:0xa7:     CPU ID: AuthenticAMD Family 23 Model 113 Stepping 0
20:58:26:WU02:FS00:0xa7:       CPUs: 32
20:58:26:WU02:FS00:0xa7:     Memory: 63.93GiB
20:58:26:WU02:FS00:0xa7:Free Memory: 55.54GiB
20:58:26:WU02:FS00:0xa7:    Threads: WINDOWS_THREADS
20:58:26:WU02:FS00:0xa7: OS Version: 6.2
20:58:26:WU02:FS00:0xa7:Has Battery: false
20:58:26:WU02:FS00:0xa7: On Battery: false
20:58:26:WU02:FS00:0xa7: UTC Offset: 2
20:58:26:WU02:FS00:0xa7:        PID: 180172
20:58:26:WU02:FS00:0xa7:        CWD: C:\Users\ursm\AppData\Roaming\FAHClient\work
20:58:26:WU02:FS00:0xa7:******************************** Build - libFAH ********************************
20:58:26:WU02:FS00:0xa7:    Version: 0.0.18
20:58:26:WU02:FS00:0xa7:     Author: Joseph Coffland <joseph@cauldrondevelopment.com>
20:58:26:WU02:FS00:0xa7:  Copyright: 2019 foldingathome.org
20:58:26:WU02:FS00:0xa7:   Homepage: Folding@home – Fighting disease with a world wide distributed super computer.
20:58:26:WU02:FS00:0xa7:       Date: Oct 26 2019
20:58:26:WU02:FS00:0xa7:       Time: 01:52:30
20:58:26:WU02:FS00:0xa7:   Revision: c1e3513b1bc0c16013668f2173ee969e5995b38e
20:58:26:WU02:FS00:0xa7:     Branch: master
20:58:26:WU02:FS00:0xa7:   Compiler: Visual C++ 2008
20:58:26:WU02:FS00:0xa7:    Options: /TP /nologo /EHa /wd4297 /wd4103 /Ox /MT
20:58:26:WU02:FS00:0xa7:   Platform: win32 10
20:58:26:WU02:FS00:0xa7:       Bits: 64
20:58:26:WU02:FS00:0xa7:       Mode: Release
20:58:26:WU02:FS00:0xa7:************************************ Build *************************************
20:58:26:WU02:FS00:0xa7:       SIMD: avx_256
20:58:26:WU02:FS00:0xa7:********************************************************************************
20:58:26:WU02:FS00:0xa7roject: 16406 (Run 1518, Clone 4, Gen 37)
20:58:26:WU02:FS00:0xa7:Unit: 0x00000026a8f5c67d5e801e6b8d802591
20:58:26:WU02:FS00:0xa7:Reading tar file core.xml
20:58:26:WU02:FS00:0xa7:Reading tar file frame37.tpr
20:58:26:WU02:FS00:0xa7igital signatures verified
20:58:26:WU02:FS00:0xa7:Calling: mdrun -s frame37.tpr -o frame37.trr -x frame37.xtc -cpt 15 -nt 28
20:58:26:WU02:FS00:0xa7:Steps: first=18500000 total=500000
20:58:26:WU02:FS00:0xa7:ERROR:
20:58:26:WU02:FS00:0xa7:ERROR:-------------------------------------------------------
20:58:26:WU02:FS00:0xa7:ERRORrogram GROMACS, VERSION 5.0.4-20191026-456f0d636-unknown
20:58:26:WU02:FS00:0xa7:ERROR:Source code file: C:\build\fah\core-a7-avx-release\windows-10-64bit-core-a7-avx-release\gromacs-core\build\gromacs\src\gromacs\mdlib\domdec.c, line: 6902
20:58:26:WU02:FS00:0xa7:ERROR:
20:58:26:WU02:FS00:0xa7:ERROR:Fatal error:
20:58:26:WU02:FS00:0xa7:ERROR:There is no domain decomposition for 20 ranks that is compatible with the given box and a minimum cell size of 1.37225 nm
20:58:26:WU02:FS00:0xa7:ERROR:Change the number of ranks or mdrun option -rcon or -dds or your LINCS settings
20:58:26:WU02:FS00:0xa7:ERROR:Look in the log file for details on the domain decomposition
20:58:26:WU02:FS00:0xa7:ERROR:For more information and tips for troubleshooting, please check the GROMACS
20:58:26:WU02:FS00:0xa7:ERROR:website at Errors - Gromacs
20:58:26:WU02:FS00:0xa7:ERROR:-------------------------------------------------------
20:58:31:WU02:FS00:0xa7:WARNING:Unexpected exit() call
20:58:31:WU02:FS00:0xa7:WARNING:Unexpected exit from science code
20:58:31:WU02:FS00:0xa7:Saving result file ..\logfile_01.txt
20:58:31:WU02:FS00:0xa7:Saving result file md.log
20:58:31:WU02:FS00:0xa7:Saving result file science.log
20:58:31:WU02:FS00:0xa7:WARNING:While cleaning up: boost::filesystem::remove: The process cannot access the file because it is being used by another process: "01/md.log"
20:58:31:WU02:FS00:0xa7:Folding@home Core Shutdown: BAD_WORK_UNIT
20:58:31:WARNING:WU02:FS00:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
20:58:31:WU02:FS00:Sending unit results: id:02 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:16406 run:1518 clone:4 gen:37 core:0xa7 unit:0x00000026a8f5c67d5e801e6b8d802591
20:58:31:WU02:FS00:Uploading 20.00KiB to 168.245.198.125
20:58:31:WU02:FS00:Connecting to 168.245.198.125:8080
20:58:31:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 65.254.110.245:8080
20:58:32:WU02:FS00:Upload complete
20:58:32:WU02:FS00:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
20:58:32:WU02:FS00:Cleaning up
20:58:32:WU01:FS00:Assigned to work server 13.82.98.119
20:58:32:WU01:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: READY cpu:28 from 13.82.98.119
20:58:32:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 13.82.98.119:8080
20:58:32:WU01:FS00ownloading 6.74MiB
20:58:35:WU01:FS00ownload complete
20:58:35:WU01:FS00:Received Unit: id:01 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:14412 run:298 clone:1 gen:9 core:0xa7 unit:0x0000000d0d5262775e7af199bbb7f5c7
20:58:35:WU01:FS00:Starting
20:58:35:WU01:FS00:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:\Users\ursm\AppData\Roaming\FAHClient\cores/cores.foldingathome.org/v7/win/64bit/avx/Core_a7.fah/FahCore_a7.exe -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 705 -lifeline 6020 -checkpoint 15 -np 28
20:58:35:WU01:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 121244
20:58:36:WU01:FS00:Core PID:125000
20:58:36:WU01:FS00:FahCore 0xa7 started
20:58:36:WU01:FS00:0xa7:*********************** Log Started 2020-04-05T20:58:36Z ***********************
20:58:36:WU01:FS00:0xa7:************************** Gromacs Folding@home Core ***************************
20:58:36:WU01:FS00:0xa7:       Type: 0xa7
20:58:36:WU01:FS00:0xa7:       Core: Gromacs
20:58:36:WU01:FS00:0xa7:       Args: -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 705 -lifeline 121244 -checkpoint 15 -np
20:58:36:WU01:FS00:0xa7:             28
20:58:36:WU01:FS00:0xa7:************************************ CBang *************************************
20:58:36:WU01:FS00:0xa7:       Date: Oct 26 2019
20:58:36:WU01:FS00:0xa7:       Time: 01:38:25
20:58:36:WU01:FS00:0xa7:   Revision: c46a1a011a24143739ac7218c5a435f66777f62f
20:58:36:WU01:FS00:0xa7:     Branch: master
20:58:36:WU01:FS00:0xa7:   Compiler: Visual C++ 2008
20:58:36:WU01:FS00:0xa7:    Options: /TP /nologo /EHa /wd4297 /wd4103 /Ox /MT
20:58:36:WU01:FS00:0xa7:   Platform: win32 10
20:58:36:WU01:FS00:0xa7:       Bits: 64
20:58:36:WU01:FS00:0xa7:       Mode: Release
20:58:36:WU01:FS00:0xa7:************************************ System ************************************
20:58:36:WU01:FS00:0xa7:        CPU: AMD Ryzen 9 3950X 16-Core Processor
20:58:36:WU01:FS00:0xa7:     CPU ID: AuthenticAMD Family 23 Model 113 Stepping 0
20:58:36:WU01:FS00:0xa7:       CPUs: 32
20:58:36:WU01:FS00:0xa7:     Memory: 63.93GiB
20:58:36:WU01:FS00:0xa7:Free Memory: 55.54GiB
20:58:36:WU01:FS00:0xa7:    Threads: WINDOWS_THREADS
20:58:36:WU01:FS00:0xa7: OS Version: 6.2
20:58:36:WU01:FS00:0xa7:Has Battery: false
20:58:36:WU01:FS00:0xa7: On Battery: false
20:58:36:WU01:FS00:0xa7: UTC Offset: 2
20:58:36:WU01:FS00:0xa7:        PID: 125000
20:58:36:WU01:FS00:0xa7:        CWD: C:\Users\ursm\AppData\Roaming\FAHClient\work
20:58:36:WU01:FS00:0xa7:******************************** Build - libFAH ********************************
20:58:36:WU01:FS00:0xa7:    Version: 0.0.18
20:58:36:WU01:FS00:0xa7:     Author: Joseph Coffland <joseph@cauldrondevelopment.com>
20:58:36:WU01:FS00:0xa7:  Copyright: 2019 foldingathome.org
20:58:36:WU01:FS00:0xa7:   Homepage: Folding@home – Fighting disease with a world wide distributed super computer.
20:58:36:WU01:FS00:0xa7:       Date: Oct 26 2019
20:58:36:WU01:FS00:0xa7:       Time: 01:52:30
20:58:36:WU01:FS00:0xa7:   Revision: c1e3513b1bc0c16013668f2173ee969e5995b38e
20:58:36:WU01:FS00:0xa7:     Branch: master
20:58:36:WU01:FS00:0xa7:   Compiler: Visual C++ 2008
20:58:36:WU01:FS00:0xa7:    Options: /TP /nologo /EHa /wd4297 /wd4103 /Ox /MT
20:58:36:WU01:FS00:0xa7:   Platform: win32 10
20:58:36:WU01:FS00:0xa7:       Bits: 64
20:58:36:WU01:FS00:0xa7:       Mode: Release
20:58:36:WU01:FS00:0xa7:************************************ Build *************************************
20:58:36:WU01:FS00:0xa7:       SIMD: avx_256
20:58:36:WU01:FS00:0xa7:********************************************************************************
20:58:36:WU01:FS00:0xa7roject: 14412 (Run 298, Clone 1, Gen 9)
20:58:36:WU01:FS00:0xa7:Unit: 0x0000000d0d5262775e7af199bbb7f5c7
20:58:36:WU01:FS00:0xa7:Reading tar file core.xml
20:58:36:WU01:FS00:0xa7:Reading tar file frame9.tpr
20:58:36:WU01:FS00:0xa7igital signatures verified
20:58:36:WU01:FS00:0xa7:Calling: mdrun -s frame9.tpr -o frame9.trr -x frame9.xtc -cpt 15 -nt 28
20:58:36:WU01:FS00:0xa7:Steps: first=2250000 total=250000
20:58:38:WU01:FS00:0xa7:Completed 1 out of 250000 steps (0%)


----------



## ProfBoom (5. April 2020)

Es könnte durchaus sein, dass der 28 Threads nicht mag.
Bei mir hat der Client (ich glaube, es war damals die neue 7.5.1) die eingestellten 14 Kerne abgelehnt und automatisch auf 12 geändert.
Im Log sah das sinngemäß so aus:
14 ist vielfaches einer Primzahl größer (größer/gleich?) 5 -> nutze 13 Threads
13 ist Primzahl -> nutze 12 Threads


----------



## foldinghomealone (6. April 2020)

Wieder ein schönes Video von EOC:
YouTube
Beachtet unsere Faltwochen 0:06 und 1:08


----------



## JayTea (6. April 2020)

JayTea schrieb:


> Mal sehen ob wir schneller sind.
> Man will das Plasma von ehemals Erkrankten gewinnen und zwar von denjenigen, die viele Antikörper gebildet haben. Das bekommt dann der Patient. Ein wenig wir eine Impfung also.
> Ich hoffe, wir haben Dienstag unseren ersten Probelauf mit dem Verfahren zum Testen, wo noch kein ehemals COVID19-Patient im Spiel ist. Die ersten Spender sind aber in der Pipeline.



Ich kann berichten, dass ich heute von zwei Spendern Plasma gewonnen habe.


----------



## foldinghomealone (6. April 2020)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> linus1 ballert lt. Serverstats mehr als 7.000 CPU-WUs pro Stunde raus. Das sind fast 6% aller generierten WUs (GPU+CPU).
> Finde ich jetzt nicht so schlecht.



LTT hat zum Server jetzt ein Video veröffentlicht:
YouTube

14 Kerne, 128GB RAM, 960GB Optane SSD, 60TB HDD netto Speicherplatz und 5Gbit Internetzugang.

Falls jemand sowas zu Hause rumliegen hat...


----------



## ursmii (6. April 2020)

ein eigener server nutzt uns leider wenig, wenn "wir" 20 mal weniger aktive user haben
es wäre ja toll, wenn nicht nur ein viertel der PCGH community falten würde.
wobei seine maschine mit den 6 nviaia titan karten (Here's How YOU Can Help Find a Cure for COVID-19!)[]YouTube bläst natürlich massiv viele punkte raus ...


----------



## foldinghomealone (7. April 2020)

Es würde schon was nutzen, weil dann alle Falter mehr WUs zur Verfügung hätten und nicht rumwarten müssten.

Edit:
ich sehe das globalgalaktisch und nicht nur auf unser Team bezogen.


----------



## LightLoop (7. April 2020)

Wieviel Leistung verliert man eigentlich wenn man neben folding noch einen stream schaut, bzw. surft.   Das läuft ja auch über die GPU


----------



## nfsgame (7. April 2020)

LightLoop schrieb:


> Wieviel Leistung verliert man eigentlich wenn man neben folding noch einen stream schaut, bzw. surft.


Kommt drauf an was du surfst... Chrome mit ~12 diversen Tabs auf frisst auf meinem Büro i5 quasi null. Kommt ein (!) Tab mit Facebook dazu bricht das Ganze um ~10.000 PPD bei der CPU ein(~36.000PPD Basis). Sieht man auch gut im Taskmanager wie Chrome dann auf einmal ordentlich Speicher schluckt und die CPU regelmäßig belastet. Bei der GPU liegt der EInbruch beim Netflix streamen bei ~30.000PPD (GTX1060/6 @ 2012MHz Core).


----------



## foldinghomealone (7. April 2020)

@LL: Manche nutzen auch die interne GPU für Windows und die ded. GPU nur zum Falten.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (7. April 2020)

Wenn man ab und zu während des Faltens auch mal ne Serie guckt, macht das auch nix.
Die WU wird ja trotzdem richtig fertig berechnet, was das Wichtigste ist und Punkte gibt's auch noch.

Vorm Zocken "finishe" ich die dann aktuell laufende WU aber(läuft ja manchmal auch 2-3 Stunden, so dass ich rechtzeitig dran denken muss, z.B. vor der Abendzockrunde).

Ab und an schmeiss ich die Kiste dann auch Abends an, vorm heia machen und lass ihn falten und morgens nach m Aufstehen finish.

Das mach ich so lange ich meine, meinen Beitrag leisten zu möchten.
Wäre natürlich cool, wenn noch mehr wenigstens ab und zu mitmachen würden, denn"Kleinvieh macht auch Mist" 
Et lohnt sich.


----------



## PAUI (7. April 2020)

also ich kann  mich nicht beschweren. ich kriege jetzt nur WU´s, CPU, GPU und Server mit 2x Xeon kriegt immer eine WU.


----------



## Blom (8. April 2020)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> LTT hat zum Server jetzt ein Video veröffentlicht:
> YouTube
> 
> 14 Kerne, 128GB RAM, 960GB Optane SSD, 60TB HDD netto Speicherplatz und 5Gbit Internetzugang.
> ...



Der Server ist aber nicht zum falten, sondern zum Bereitstellen der WUs und dem annehmen der fertigen Berechnungen.

Ich denke aber das noch nen Video kommt mit dem Faltrechner. Wahrscheinlich haben die wieder ne Kooperation mit nVidia.


----------



## der_yappi (8. April 2020)

Gerade gesehen das im LTT-Team einer mit dem selben Usernamen ist wie ich schon seit Jahren habe...


----------



## foldinghomealone (8. April 2020)

Blom schrieb:


> Der Server ist aber nicht zum falten, sondern zum Bereitstellen der WUs und dem annehmen der fertigen Berechnungen.
> 
> Ich denke aber das noch nen Video kommt mit dem Faltrechner. Wahrscheinlich haben die wieder ne Kooperation mit nVidia.



Schon klar.
Wenn ich das noch richtig vom anderen Video weiß haben die irgenwo 6 V100 rumliegen gehabt...


----------



## Pilochun (8. April 2020)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Schon klar.
> Wenn ich das noch richtig vom anderen Video weiß haben die irgenwo 6 V100 rumliegen gehabt...



Genau es war das 6 Editors 1 CPU / $100,00 PC Projekt, gibt 6 Videos dazu.

Mit der Kiste haben sie wohl gefaltet.


----------



## ovicula (9. April 2020)

Mittlerweile ist die 2 Exaflop-Grenze überschritten und "I am one in a million" stimmt jetzt auch 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## foldinghomealone (9. April 2020)

Hab grade am Folding@Home Fire Side Dev Chat teilgenommen.

Ein paar Aussagen die getroffen wurden:
- es gibt genügend Work Server, jedoch soll die Performance verbessert werden so dass ca. 200.000 WUs/h verteilt werden können. Bei mehr als 200.000 WUs/h wird nicht das Assignment von WUs als Bottleneck angesehen (wie derzeit), sondern die Generierung von WUs.
- Anforderungen an WS sind: 32 Core, 128GB RAM, mindest 50TB Speicher, besser 100TB, mindestens 1Gbit Internetanschluss
- Torrent Sharing funktioniert bei FAH nicht, da jeder Client andere Daten benötigt und nicht wie beim klassischen Torrent wo jeder Client die gleichen Daten hat
- Client Version 7.6.0 Beta Test abgeschlossen. Morgen soll 7.6.1 Beta-Test starten
- Client Version 8.0 wird schon seit längerem entwickelt und ist prinzipiell funktionsfähig. Keine Aussage wann er verfügbar ist
-- die Datenkommunikation wird vom derzeitigen proprietären System auf HTTP / JSON umgestellt
-- der Client wird voll Open Source werden
-- in ferner Zukunft sollen WUs nicht mehr erst runtergeladen, dann bearbeitet, dann hochgeladen werden, sondern 'gestreamt' werden. 
- Unterstützung von Android (via GPU) ist geplant und in Arbeit
- FAH ist in Kontakt mit Industriepartnern um FAH auf 'gaming platforms' (Konsolen?) betreiben zu können. Wer die Industriepartner sind darf von Seiten FAH nicht veröffentlicht werden

Zusätzlich zur zukünftigen Entwicklung von FAH:
- Die komplette Entwicklung soll 'offen' werden
- Es gibt verschiedene Entwicklungsbereiche, die von Teamleitern geführt werden, denen freiwilligen Unterstützer 'unterstellt' werden
- Wer als 'Entwickler' FAH unterstützen möchte, kann sich für den jeweiligen Entwicklungsbereich bewerben
- Die Entwicklungsbereiche reichen von Programmierung für Webpage, Project Viewer, Protein Viewer über Statistikaufbereitung und noch einige mehr.

Edit: 
Anbei Link zur Aufzeichnung des Chats:
Folding@Home Dev Chat - Zoom


----------



## picar81_4711 (10. April 2020)

Wenn die WUs gestreamt werden, dann kann ich einpacken und gehen...teilweise werden jetzt über 100mb gedownloaded, das ist mit meiner 2000er Leitung jetzt schon zu viel...


----------



## foldinghomealone (10. April 2020)

Solange du eine stabile Datenverbindung hast, würde das die Situation doch verbessern, wenn immer mal wieder kleine Pakete gestreamt werden als jetzt ein großes jeweils zum Down- und Upload.

Der Ursprungsgedanke zum Streamen war, ob der Client nicht selbst die nächste WU erstellen könnte, dann müsste man den Datentransfer zum und vom Work Server nicht machen. 
Das ginge schon, aber der Datenupload wäre der selbe, jedoch kein Download notwendig (außer der Erstdownload). 
Aber derzeit gibt es keine Kommunikation zwischen Client und WS und deshalb kann der WS nicht wissen, ob noch gefaltet wird oder die gesamte Kette steht. 
Deshalb ist der Gedanke, einmal die WU runterzuladen und dann die Ergebnisse an den WS zu streamen.

Ich würde dieses Prinzip sehr cool und sinnvoll finden.


----------



## picar81_4711 (10. April 2020)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Solange du eine stabile Datenverbindung hast, würde das die Situation doch verbessern, wenn immer mal wieder kleine Pakete gestreamt werden als jetzt ein großes jeweils zum Down- und Upload.
> 
> Der Ursprungsgedanke zum Streamen war, ob der Client nicht selbst die nächste WU erstellen könnte, dann müsste man den Datentransfer zum und vom Work Server nicht machen.
> Das ginge schon, aber der Datenupload wäre der selbe, jedoch kein Download notwendig (außer der Erstdownload).
> ...



Die Datenverbindung ist stabil. Aber wenn ich mehr als einen Rechner am falten habe und die Kinder dann noch Netflix oder ähnliches schauen, dann geht irgendwer leer aus....da wäre es mir lieber, große Pakete und dann aber gleich für 2 Tage oder so...also richtige BIG-WUs wie früher


----------



## foldinghomealone (10. April 2020)

Zum einen würdest du für's Falten nur noch die Hälfte der Bandbreite brauchen (nur noch Upload, kein Download). 
Zum anderen (jetzt nehme ich mal Werte an) brauchst du für eine 100MB WU 2h zum Falten. Das macht im Durchschnitt nur gut 110kbit/s Upload. Gestückelt in 100 TimeFrames macht das jede Minute nur 0,8MB Upload.
Bei einer 2Mb-Leitung wäre das (angenommen) 200kb/s Upload. Da wäre schon die Hälfte belegt. Grenzwertig.
Aber ich weiß nicht, wie lange du für eine 100MB WU zum Falten brauchst


----------



## picar81_4711 (10. April 2020)

Leider nicht. Hab ca. 60kb/s upload und 200kb/s download...in der Ruhe liegt die Kraft

Dann komm ich eh nicht mehr hin mit meiner Verbindung...


----------



## foldinghomealone (10. April 2020)

ich dachte du hättest eine 2000er...
Aber gut, das wird eh noch dauern...


----------



## nfsgame (10. April 2020)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> ich dachte du hättest eine 2000er...


Schrieb er ja auch. Eine handelsübliche DSL2000-Leitung bringt die 2000kbit/s im Downstream, aber 192kbit/s im Upstream. Nun kennen wir das ja: Es kommt nie das an, was beworben wird... Da fliegen (oder besser: kriechen) dann auch gerne nur noch die 60kbit/s durch die Leitung nach Draußen. Also in der Annahme, dass picar81_4711 60kbit/s statt 60kb/s meinte... Liegt immerhin der Faktor acht zwischen...


----------



## foldinghomealone (10. April 2020)

mit kb/s meine ich zumindest kbit/s.
mit kB meine ich kByte.

Und eine 2000er-Leitung sollte schon in die Richtung von 2000 Kilobit pro Sekunde im Download (und ca. 1/10 im Upload) bringen. 
Wenn da der Faktor 10 dazwischen ist, würde ich schon mal den Servicetechniker her bemühen. Corona hin oder her

Edit: 
Verbessert, weil bit gemeint aber Byte geschrieben. Jetzt korrekt


----------



## Hasestab (11. April 2020)

Also der neue Beta Client ist verfügbar!
7.6.2
Beta – Folding@home

Gruss Hase


----------



## foldinghomealone (11. April 2020)

Hasestab schrieb:


> Also der neue Beta Client ist verfügbar!
> 7.6.2
> Beta – Folding@home
> 
> Gruss Hase



Gestern erst 7.6.1 installiert und jetzt gibt's schon 7.6.3
Da geht's rund...


----------



## Bumblebee (11. April 2020)

… Mal noch was ganz anderes …

Frohe Ostern euch allen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und danke an "unseren Meier" für das tolle Bild


----------



## LightLoop (11. April 2020)

Hasestab schrieb:


> Also der neue Beta Client ist verfügbar!
> 7.6.2
> Beta – Folding@home
> 
> Gruss Hase



Was bringt das Update?


----------



## binär-11110110111 (11. April 2020)

Danke Oberbiene ! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch wenn's mit den GIFs nicht so richtig klappt...


----------



## Hasestab (11. April 2020)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Gestern erst 7.6.1 installiert und jetzt gibt's schon 7.6.3
> Da geht's rund...



Gestern um 23 Uhr gab es noch 7.6.2!
Zum Glück kann man einfach Updaten ohne das Wu,s verloren gehen.

Chancelog hab ich keinen gefunden.

Gruss


----------



## Pilochun (11. April 2020)

Hasestab schrieb:


> Gestern um 23 Uhr gab es noch 7.6.2!
> Zum Glück kann man einfach Updaten ohne das Wu,s verloren gehen.
> 
> Chancelog hab ich keinen gefunden.
> ...



HFM.NET 0.9.12 läuft mit der 7.6.2 bei mir nicht mehr, Config wird nicht richtig geladen und WU werden nicht mehr angezeigt, hoffe es wurde durch 7.6.3 wieder behoben.

Edit: Es geht wieder, aber erst nachdem man rechte Maustaste Edit Client und dann Ok drückt. Komisch.

GPU Slot wird als CPU Slot angezeigt..............


----------



## binär-11110110111 (11. April 2020)

Hasestab schrieb:


> Gestern um 23 Uhr gab es noch 7.6.2!
> Zum Glück kann man einfach Updaten *ohne das Wu,s verloren gehen*.
> 
> Chancelog hab ich keinen gefunden.
> Gruss



Welche WUs ??? 

Wenn man mit der 7.6.3 welche bekommt, wechsel ich sofort !


----------



## Idefix Windhund (11. April 2020)

CPU WUs bekommst du schon, nur keine GPU WUs. 
Meine persönliche Statistik ... in knapp 400+ Betriebsstunden (24/7 Falten), habe ich maximal 2 GPU WUs bekommen - Z w e i !


----------



## foldinghomealone (11. April 2020)

Ich bekomm fast immer welche.


----------



## Pilochun (11. April 2020)

Idefix Windhund schrieb:


> CPU WUs bekommst du schon, nur keine GPU WUs.
> Meine persönliche Statistik ... in knapp 400+ Betriebsstunden (24/7 Falten), habe ich maximal 2 GPU WUs bekommen - Z w e i !





			
				foldinghomealone schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bekomm fast immer welche.



Dito foldinghomealone


----------



## Idefix Windhund (11. April 2020)

Na ja, ist halt "nur" eine GTX1050. Die möchte Stanford wohl nicht so sehr. 
Und Aufstocken auf GTX 1660/ 1660S is erst mal nicht. Da in den nächsten Wochen Inspektion am Auto ansteht, und ich kein Plan hab, wie teuer das schon wieder wird.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (11. April 2020)

Guten Morgen und frohe Ostern @ all !  



Idefix Windhund schrieb:


> CPU WUs bekommst du schon, nur *keine GPU WUs*.
> Meine persönliche Statistik ... in knapp 400+ Betriebsstunden (24/7 Falten), habe ich maximal 2 GPU WUs bekommen - Z w e i !



Hab gestern auch mal wieder angeworfen, um meine gebrauchte 1080Ti so richtig auszunutzen. 



Spoiler



*********************** Log Started 2020-04-10T04:22:53Z ***********************04:22:53:************************* Folding@home Client *************************
04:22:53:        Website: Folding@home – Fighting disease with a world wide distributed super computer.
04:22:53:      Copyright: (c) 2009-2018 foldingathome.org
04:22:53:         Author: Joseph Coffland <joseph@cauldrondevelopment.com>
04:22:53:           Args: 
04:22:53:         Config: C:\Users\ChrisMK72\AppData\Roaming\FAHClient\config.xml
04:22:53:******************************** Build ********************************
04:22:53:        Version: 7.5.1
04:22:53:           Date: May 11 2018
04:22:53:           Time: 13:06:32
04:22:53:     Repository: Git
04:22:53:       Revision: 4705bf53c635f88b8fe85af7675557e15d491ff0
04:22:53:         Branch: master
04:22:53:       Compiler: Visual C++ 2008
04:22:53:        Options: /TP /nologo /EHa /wd4297 /wd4103 /Ox /MT
04:22:53:       Platform: win32 10
04:22:53:           Bits: 32
04:22:53:           Mode: Release
04:22:53:******************************* System ********************************
04:22:53:            CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i9-9900K CPU @ 3.60GHz
04:22:53:         CPU ID: GenuineIntel Family 6 Model 158 Stepping 12
04:22:53:           CPUs: 16
04:22:53:         Memory: 31.94GiB
04:22:53:    Free Memory: 28.58GiB
04:22:53:        Threads: WINDOWS_THREADS
04:22:53:     OS Version: 6.2
04:22:53:    Has Battery: false
04:22:53:     On Battery: false
04:22:53:     UTC Offset: 2
04:22:53:            PID: 2040
04:22:53:            CWD: C:\Users\ChrisMK72\AppData\Roaming\FAHClient
04:22:53:             OS: Windows 10 Enterprise
04:22:53:        OS Arch: AMD64
04:22:53:           GPUs: 1
04:22:53:          GPU 0: Bus:1 Slot:0 Func:0 NVIDIA:8 GP102 [GeForce GTX 1080 Ti] 11380
04:22:53:  CUDA Device 0: Platform:0 Device:0 Bus:1 Slot:0 Compute:6.1 Driver:10.2
04:22:53:OpenCL Device 0: Platform:0 Device:0 Bus:1 Slot:0 Compute:1.2 Driver:442.59
04:22:53:  Win32 Service: false
04:22:53:***********************************************************************
04:22:53:<config>
04:22:53:  <!-- Folding Core -->
04:22:53:  <checkpoint v='30'/>
04:22:53:  <core-priority v='low'/>
04:22:53:
04:22:53:  <!-- Network -->
04:22:53:  <proxy v=':8080'/>
04:22:53:
04:22:53:  <!-- Slot Control -->
04:22:53:  <pause-on-battery v='false'/>
04:22:53:  <power v='full'/>
04:22:53:
04:22:53:  <!-- User Information -->
04:22:53:  <passkey v='********************************'/>
04:22:53:  <team v='70335'/>
04:22:53:  <user v='ChrisMK72'/>
04:22:53:
04:22:53:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
04:22:53:  <slot id='0' type='GPU'>
04:22:53:    <client-type v='advanced'/>
04:22:53:    <pause-on-start v='true'/>
04:22:53:    <paused v='true'/>
04:22:53:  </slot>
04:22:53:</config>
04:22:53:Trying to access database...
04:22:53:Successfully acquired database lock
04:22:53:Enabled folding slot 00: PAUSED gpu:0:GP102 [GeForce GTX 1080 Ti] 11380 (by user)
04:23:06:FS00:Unpaused
04:23:07:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 65.254.110.245:8080
04:23:07:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '65.254.110.245:8080': No WUs available for this configuration
04:23:07:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 18.218.241.186:80
04:23:08:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '18.218.241.186:80': No WUs available for this configuration
04:23:08:ERROR:WU00:FS00:Exception: Could not get an assignment
04:23:08:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 65.254.110.245:8080
04:23:08:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '65.254.110.245:8080': No WUs available for this configuration
04:23:08:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 18.218.241.186:80
04:23:09:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '18.218.241.186:80': No WUs available for this configuration
04:23:09:ERROR:WU00:FS00:Exception: Could not get an assignment
04:23:30:FS00aused
04:23:33:FS00:Unpaused
04:23:54:Removing old file 'configs/config-20200312-232838.xml'
04:23:54:Saving configuration to config.xml
04:23:54:<config>
04:23:54:  <!-- Folding Core -->
04:23:54:  <checkpoint v='30'/>
04:23:54:  <core-priority v='low'/>
04:23:54:
04:23:54:  <!-- Network -->
04:23:54:  <proxy v=':8080'/>
04:23:54:
04:23:54:  <!-- Slot Control -->
04:23:54:  <pause-on-battery v='false'/>
04:23:54:  <power v='full'/>
04:23:54:
04:23:54:  <!-- User Information -->
04:23:54:  <passkey v='********************************'/>
04:23:54:  <team v='70335'/>
04:23:54:  <user v='ChrisMK72'/>
04:23:54:
04:23:54:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
04:23:54:  <slot id='0' type='GPU'>
04:23:54:    <client-type v='advanced'/>
04:23:54:    <pause-on-start v='true'/>
04:23:54:  </slot>
04:23:54:</config>
04:24:08:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 65.254.110.245:8080
04:24:08:WU00:FS00:Assigned to work server 52.224.109.74
04:24:08:WU00:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: READY gpu:0:GP102 [GeForce GTX 1080 Ti] 11380 from 52.224.109.74
04:24:08:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 52.224.109.74:8080
04:24:10:WU00:FS00ownloading 161.47MiB
04:24:16:WU00:FS00ownload 8.21%
04:24:22:WU00:FS00ownload 18.46%
04:24:28:WU00:FS00ownload 28.30%
04:24:34:WU00:FS00ownload 40.57%
04:24:40:WU00:FS00ownload 48.19%
04:24:46:WU00:FS00ownload 57.52%
04:24:52:WU00:FS00ownload 76.29%
04:24:58:WU00:FS00ownload 84.93%
04:25:04:WU00:FS00ownload 98.98%
04:25:04:WU00:FS00ownload complete
04:25:04:WU00:FS00:Received Unit: id:00 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:13879 run:0 clone:64 gen:30 core:0x22 unit:0x0000002134e06d4a5e81129efce4ad2f
04:25:04:WU00:FS00:Starting
04:25:04:WU00:FS00:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:\Users\ChrisMK72\AppData\Roaming\FAHClient\cores/cores.foldingathome.org/v7/win/64bit/Core_22.fah/FahCore_22.exe -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 705 -lifeline 2040 -checkpoint 30 -gpu-vendor nvidia -opencl-platform 0 -opencl-device 0 -cuda-device 0 -gpu 0
04:25:05:WU00:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 4512
04:25:05:WU00:FS00:Core PID:4676
04:25:05:WU00:FS00:FahCore 0x22 started
04:25:06:WU00:FS00:0x22:*********************** Log Started 2020-04-10T04:25:05Z ***********************
04:25:06:WU00:FS00:0x22:*************************** Core22 Folding@home Core ***************************
04:25:06:WU00:FS00:0x22:       Type: 0x22
04:25:06:WU00:FS00:0x22:       Core: Core22
04:25:06:WU00:FS00:0x22:    Website: Folding@home – Fighting disease with a world wide distributed super computer.
04:25:06:WU00:FS00:0x22:  Copyright: (c) 2009-2018 foldingathome.org
04:25:06:WU00:FS00:0x22:     Author: John Chodera <john.chodera@choderalab.org> and Rafal Wiewiora
04:25:06:WU00:FS00:0x22:             <rafal.wiewiora@choderalab.org>
04:25:06:WU00:FS00:0x22:       Args: -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 705 -lifeline 4512 -checkpoint 30
04:25:06:WU00:FS00:0x22:             -gpu-vendor nvidia -opencl-platform 0 -opencl-device 0 -cuda-device
04:25:06:WU00:FS00:0x22:             0 -gpu 0
04:25:06:WU00:FS00:0x22:     Config: <none>
04:25:06:WU00:FS00:0x22:************************************ Build *************************************
04:25:06:WU00:FS00:0x22:    Version: 0.0.2
04:25:06:WU00:FS00:0x22:       Date: Dec 6 2019
04:25:06:WU00:FS00:0x22:       Time: 21:30:31
04:25:06:WU00:FS00:0x22: Repository: Git
04:25:06:WU00:FS00:0x22:   Revision: abeb39247cc72df5af0f63723edafadb23d5dfbe
04:25:06:WU00:FS00:0x22:     Branch: HEAD
04:25:06:WU00:FS00:0x22:   Compiler: Visual C++ 2008
04:25:06:WU00:FS00:0x22:    Options: /TP /nologo /EHa /wd4297 /wd4103 /Ox /MT
04:25:06:WU00:FS00:0x22:   Platform: win32 10
04:25:06:WU00:FS00:0x22:       Bits: 64
04:25:06:WU00:FS00:0x22:       Mode: Release
04:25:06:WU00:FS00:0x22:************************************ System ************************************
04:25:06:WU00:FS00:0x22:        CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i9-9900K CPU @ 3.60GHz
04:25:06:WU00:FS00:0x22:     CPU ID: GenuineIntel Family 6 Model 158 Stepping 12
04:25:06:WU00:FS00:0x22:       CPUs: 16
04:25:06:WU00:FS00:0x22:     Memory: 31.94GiB
04:25:06:WU00:FS00:0x22:Free Memory: 28.70GiB
04:25:06:WU00:FS00:0x22:    Threads: WINDOWS_THREADS
04:25:06:WU00:FS00:0x22: OS Version: 6.2
04:25:06:WU00:FS00:0x22:Has Battery: false
04:25:06:WU00:FS00:0x22: On Battery: false
04:25:06:WU00:FS00:0x22: UTC Offset: 2
04:25:06:WU00:FS00:0x22:        PID: 4676
04:25:06:WU00:FS00:0x22:        CWD: C:\Users\ChrisMK72\AppData\Roaming\FAHClient\work
04:25:06:WU00:FS00:0x22:         OS: Windows 10 Pro
04:25:06:WU00:FS00:0x22:    OS Arch: AMD64
04:25:06:WU00:FS00:0x22:********************************************************************************
04:25:06:WU00:FS00:0x22roject: 13879 (Run 0, Clone 64, Gen 30)
04:25:06:WU00:FS00:0x22:Unit: 0x0000002134e06d4a5e81129efce4ad2f
04:25:06:WU00:FS00:0x22:Reading tar file core.xml
04:25:06:WU00:FS00:0x22:Reading tar file integrator.xml
04:25:06:WU00:FS00:0x22:Reading tar file state.xml
04:25:06:WU00:FS00:0x22:Reading tar file system.xml
04:25:07:WU00:FS00:0x22igital signatures verified
04:25:07:WU00:FS00:0x22:Folding@home GPU Core22 Folding@home Core
04:25:07:WU00:FS00:0x22:Version 0.0.2
04:25:46:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 0 out of 1000000 steps (0%)
04:25:46:WU00:FS00:0x22:Temperature control disabled. Requirements: single Nvidia GPU, tmax must be < 110 and twait >= 900
04:27:33:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 10000 out of 1000000 steps (1%)
04:29:10:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 20000 out of 1000000 steps (2%)
04:30:47:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 30000 out of 1000000 steps (3%)
04:32:25:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 40000 out of 1000000 steps (4%)
04:34:02:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 50000 out of 1000000 steps (5%)
04:35:51:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 60000 out of 1000000 steps (6%)
04:37:29:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 70000 out of 1000000 steps (7%)
04:39:06:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 80000 out of 1000000 steps (8%)
04:40:43:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 90000 out of 1000000 steps (9%)
04:42:21:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 100000 out of 1000000 steps (10%)
04:44:10:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 110000 out of 1000000 steps (11%)
04:45:46:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 120000 out of 1000000 steps (12%)
04:47:23:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 130000 out of 1000000 steps (13%)
04:49:00:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 140000 out of 1000000 steps (14%)
04:50:37:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 150000 out of 1000000 steps (15%)
04:52:26:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 160000 out of 1000000 steps (16%)
04:54:02:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 170000 out of 1000000 steps (17%)
04:55:39:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 180000 out of 1000000 steps (18%)
04:57:16:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 190000 out of 1000000 steps (19%)
04:58:53:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 200000 out of 1000000 steps (20%)
05:00:42:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 210000 out of 1000000 steps (21%)
05:02:19:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 220000 out of 1000000 steps (22%)
05:03:56:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 230000 out of 1000000 steps (23%)
05:05:33:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 240000 out of 1000000 steps (24%)
05:07:10:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 250000 out of 1000000 steps (25%)
05:08:59:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 260000 out of 1000000 steps (26%)
05:10:36:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 270000 out of 1000000 steps (27%)
05:12:12:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 280000 out of 1000000 steps (28%)
05:13:49:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 290000 out of 1000000 steps (29%)
05:15:25:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 300000 out of 1000000 steps (30%)
05:17:14:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 310000 out of 1000000 steps (31%)
05:18:51:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 320000 out of 1000000 steps (32%)
05:20:28:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 330000 out of 1000000 steps (33%)
05:22:04:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 340000 out of 1000000 steps (34%)
05:23:41:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 350000 out of 1000000 steps (35%)
05:25:30:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 360000 out of 1000000 steps (36%)
05:27:07:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 370000 out of 1000000 steps (37%)
05:28:43:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 380000 out of 1000000 steps (38%)
05:30:19:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 390000 out of 1000000 steps (39%)
05:31:56:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 400000 out of 1000000 steps (40%)
05:33:45:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 410000 out of 1000000 steps (41%)
05:35:22:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 420000 out of 1000000 steps (42%)
05:36:58:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 430000 out of 1000000 steps (43%)
05:38:35:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 440000 out of 1000000 steps (44%)
05:40:12:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 450000 out of 1000000 steps (45%)
05:42:00:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 460000 out of 1000000 steps (46%)
05:43:37:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 470000 out of 1000000 steps (47%)
05:45:14:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 480000 out of 1000000 steps (48%)
05:46:51:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 490000 out of 1000000 steps (49%)
05:48:28:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 500000 out of 1000000 steps (50%)
05:50:17:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 510000 out of 1000000 steps (51%)
05:51:53:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 520000 out of 1000000 steps (52%)
05:53:30:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 530000 out of 1000000 steps (53%)
05:55:07:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 540000 out of 1000000 steps (54%)
05:56:44:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 550000 out of 1000000 steps (55%)
05:58:32:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 560000 out of 1000000 steps (56%)
06:00:09:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 570000 out of 1000000 steps (57%)
06:01:45:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 580000 out of 1000000 steps (58%)
06:03:22:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 590000 out of 1000000 steps (59%)
06:04:59:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 600000 out of 1000000 steps (60%)
06:06:47:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 610000 out of 1000000 steps (61%)
06:08:24:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 620000 out of 1000000 steps (62%)
06:10:00:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 630000 out of 1000000 steps (63%)
06:11:36:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 640000 out of 1000000 steps (64%)
06:13:13:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 650000 out of 1000000 steps (65%)
06:15:02:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 660000 out of 1000000 steps (66%)
06:16:40:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 670000 out of 1000000 steps (67%)
06:18:16:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 680000 out of 1000000 steps (68%)
06:19:53:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 690000 out of 1000000 steps (69%)
06:21:29:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 700000 out of 1000000 steps (70%)
06:23:19:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 710000 out of 1000000 steps (71%)
06:24:55:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 720000 out of 1000000 steps (72%)
06:26:32:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 730000 out of 1000000 steps (73%)
06:28:08:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 740000 out of 1000000 steps (74%)
06:29:45:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 750000 out of 1000000 steps (75%)
06:31:34:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 760000 out of 1000000 steps (76%)
06:33:10:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 770000 out of 1000000 steps (77%)
06:34:46:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 780000 out of 1000000 steps (78%)
06:36:23:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 790000 out of 1000000 steps (79%)
06:37:59:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 800000 out of 1000000 steps (80%)
06:39:48:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 810000 out of 1000000 steps (81%)
06:41:25:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 820000 out of 1000000 steps (82%)
06:43:01:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 830000 out of 1000000 steps (83%)
06:44:38:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 840000 out of 1000000 steps (84%)
06:46:14:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 850000 out of 1000000 steps (85%)
06:48:03:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 860000 out of 1000000 steps (86%)
06:49:40:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 870000 out of 1000000 steps (87%)
06:51:16:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 880000 out of 1000000 steps (88%)
06:52:53:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 890000 out of 1000000 steps (89%)
06:54:29:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 900000 out of 1000000 steps (90%)
06:56:18:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 910000 out of 1000000 steps (91%)
06:57:55:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 920000 out of 1000000 steps (92%)
06:59:31:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 930000 out of 1000000 steps (93%)
07:01:07:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 940000 out of 1000000 steps (94%)
07:02:44:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 950000 out of 1000000 steps (95%)
07:04:33:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 960000 out of 1000000 steps (96%)
07:06:09:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 970000 out of 1000000 steps (97%)
07:07:45:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 980000 out of 1000000 steps (98%)
07:09:22:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 990000 out of 1000000 steps (99%)
07:09:23:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 65.254.110.245:8080
07:09:23:WU01:FS00:Assigned to work server 128.252.203.4
07:09:23:WU01:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: RUNNING gpu:0:GP102 [GeForce GTX 1080 Ti] 11380 from 128.252.203.4
07:09:23:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 128.252.203.4:8080
07:09:24:WU01:FS00ownloading 38.41MiB
07:09:30:WU01:FS00ownload 32.54%
07:09:36:WU01:FS00ownload 75.99%
07:09:39:WU01:FS00ownload complete
07:09:39:WU01:FS00:Received Unit: id:01 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:14543 run:0 clone:17 gen:38 core:0x22 unit:0x0000002f80fccb045e7fc1c1dce027af
07:10:58:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 1000000 out of 1000000 steps (100%)
07:11:11:WU00:FS00:0x22:Saving result file ..\logfile_01.txt
07:11:11:WU00:FS00:0x22:Saving result file checkpointState.xml
07:11:11:WU00:FS00:0x22:Saving result file checkpt.crc
07:11:11:WU00:FS00:0x22:Saving result file positions.xtc
07:11:11:WU00:FS00:0x22:Saving result file science.log
07:11:11:WU00:FS00:0x22:Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
07:11:12:WU00:FS00:FahCore returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
07:11:12:WU00:FS00:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:13879 run:0 clone:64 gen:30 core:0x22 unit:0x0000002134e06d4a5e81129efce4ad2f
07:11:12:WU00:FS00:Uploading 48.05MiB to 52.224.109.74
07:11:12:WU01:FS00:Starting
07:11:12:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 52.224.109.74:8080
07:11:12:WU01:FS00:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:\Users\ChrisMK72\AppData\Roaming\FAHClient\cores/cores.foldingathome.org/v7/win/64bit/Core_22.fah/FahCore_22.exe -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 705 -lifeline 2040 -checkpoint 30 -gpu-vendor nvidia -opencl-platform 0 -opencl-device 0 -cuda-device 0 -gpu 0
07:11:12:WU01:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 7408
07:11:13:WU01:FS00:Core PID:8720
07:11:13:WU01:FS00:FahCore 0x22 started
07:11:13:WU01:FS00:0x22:*********************** Log Started 2020-04-10T07:11:13Z ***********************
07:11:13:WU01:FS00:0x22:*************************** Core22 Folding@home Core ***************************
07:11:13:WU01:FS00:0x22:       Type: 0x22
07:11:13:WU01:FS00:0x22:       Core: Core22
07:11:13:WU01:FS00:0x22:    Website: Folding@home – Fighting disease with a world wide distributed super computer.
07:11:13:WU01:FS00:0x22:  Copyright: (c) 2009-2018 foldingathome.org
07:11:13:WU01:FS00:0x22:     Author: John Chodera <john.chodera@choderalab.org> and Rafal Wiewiora
07:11:13:WU01:FS00:0x22:             <rafal.wiewiora@choderalab.org>
07:11:13:WU01:FS00:0x22:       Args: -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 705 -lifeline 7408 -checkpoint 30
07:11:13:WU01:FS00:0x22:             -gpu-vendor nvidia -opencl-platform 0 -opencl-device 0 -cuda-device
07:11:13:WU01:FS00:0x22:             0 -gpu 0
07:11:13:WU01:FS00:0x22:     Config: <none>
07:11:13:WU01:FS00:0x22:************************************ Build *************************************
07:11:13:WU01:FS00:0x22:    Version: 0.0.2
07:11:13:WU01:FS00:0x22:       Date: Dec 6 2019
07:11:13:WU01:FS00:0x22:       Time: 21:30:31
07:11:13:WU01:FS00:0x22: Repository: Git
07:11:13:WU01:FS00:0x22:   Revision: abeb39247cc72df5af0f63723edafadb23d5dfbe
07:11:13:WU01:FS00:0x22:     Branch: HEAD
07:11:13:WU01:FS00:0x22:   Compiler: Visual C++ 2008
07:11:13:WU01:FS00:0x22:    Options: /TP /nologo /EHa /wd4297 /wd4103 /Ox /MT
07:11:13:WU01:FS00:0x22:   Platform: win32 10
07:11:13:WU01:FS00:0x22:       Bits: 64
07:11:13:WU01:FS00:0x22:       Mode: Release
07:11:13:WU01:FS00:0x22:************************************ System ************************************
07:11:13:WU01:FS00:0x22:        CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i9-9900K CPU @ 3.60GHz
07:11:13:WU01:FS00:0x22:     CPU ID: GenuineIntel Family 6 Model 158 Stepping 12
07:11:13:WU01:FS00:0x22:       CPUs: 16
07:11:13:WU01:FS00:0x22:     Memory: 31.94GiB
07:11:13:WU01:FS00:0x22:Free Memory: 28.69GiB
07:11:13:WU01:FS00:0x22:    Threads: WINDOWS_THREADS
07:11:13:WU01:FS00:0x22: OS Version: 6.2
07:11:13:WU01:FS00:0x22:Has Battery: false
07:11:13:WU01:FS00:0x22: On Battery: false
07:11:13:WU01:FS00:0x22: UTC Offset: 2
07:11:13:WU01:FS00:0x22:        PID: 8720
07:11:13:WU01:FS00:0x22:        CWD: C:\Users\ChrisMK72\AppData\Roaming\FAHClient\work
07:11:13:WU01:FS00:0x22:         OS: Windows 10 Pro
07:11:13:WU01:FS00:0x22:    OS Arch: AMD64
07:11:13:WU01:FS00:0x22:********************************************************************************
07:11:13:WU01:FS00:0x22roject: 14543 (Run 0, Clone 17, Gen 38)
07:11:13:WU01:FS00:0x22:Unit: 0x0000002f80fccb045e7fc1c1dce027af
07:11:13:WU01:FS00:0x22:Reading tar file core.xml
07:11:13:WU01:FS00:0x22:Reading tar file integrator.xml
07:11:13:WU01:FS00:0x22:Reading tar file state.xml
07:11:13:WU01:FS00:0x22:Reading tar file system.xml
07:11:13:WU01:FS00:0x22igital signatures verified
07:11:13:WU01:FS00:0x22:Folding@home GPU Core22 Folding@home Core
07:11:13:WU01:FS00:0x22:Version 0.0.2
07:11:18:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 0 out of 4000000 steps (0%)
07:11:18:WU01:FS00:0x22:Temperature control disabled. Requirements: single Nvidia GPU, tmax must be < 110 and twait >= 900
07:11:19:WU00:FS00:Upload 4.03%
07:11:25:WU00:FS00:Upload 9.76%
07:11:31:WU00:FS00:Upload 14.83%
07:11:37:WU00:FS00:Upload 20.42%
07:11:43:WU00:FS00:Upload 26.79%
07:11:49:WU00:FS00:Upload 34.21%
07:11:55:WU00:FS00:Upload 41.62%
07:12:01:WU00:FS00:Upload 48.52%
07:12:07:WU00:FS00:Upload 55.80%
07:12:13:WU00:FS00:Upload 63.21%
07:12:19:WU00:FS00:Upload 70.11%
07:12:26:WU00:FS00:Upload 72.45%
07:12:32:WU00:FS00:Upload 78.43%
07:12:38:WU00:FS00:Upload 84.28%
07:12:44:WU00:FS00:Upload 91.44%
07:12:50:WU00:FS00:Upload 98.46%
07:12:51:WU00:FS00:Upload complete
07:12:51:WU00:FS00:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
07:12:51:WU00:FS00:Final credit estimate, 206096.00 points
07:12:51:WU00:FS00:Cleaning up
07:12:58:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 40000 out of 4000000 steps (1%)
07:14:39:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 80000 out of 4000000 steps (2%)
07:16:19:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 120000 out of 4000000 steps (3%)
07:18:00:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 160000 out of 4000000 steps (4%)
07:19:40:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 200000 out of 4000000 steps (5%)
07:21:21:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 240000 out of 4000000 steps (6%)
07:23:02:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 280000 out of 4000000 steps (7%)
07:24:43:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 320000 out of 4000000 steps (8%)
07:26:24:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 360000 out of 4000000 steps (9%)
07:28:04:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 400000 out of 4000000 steps (10%)
07:29:45:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 440000 out of 4000000 steps (11%)
07:31:26:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 480000 out of 4000000 steps (12%)
07:33:07:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 520000 out of 4000000 steps (13%)
07:34:48:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 560000 out of 4000000 steps (14%)
07:36:27:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 600000 out of 4000000 steps (15%)
07:38:08:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 640000 out of 4000000 steps (16%)
07:39:49:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 680000 out of 4000000 steps (17%)
07:41:30:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 720000 out of 4000000 steps (18%)
07:43:11:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 760000 out of 4000000 steps (19%)
07:44:51:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 800000 out of 4000000 steps (20%)
07:46:32:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 840000 out of 4000000 steps (21%)
07:48:13:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 880000 out of 4000000 steps (22%)
07:49:54:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 920000 out of 4000000 steps (23%)
07:51:35:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 960000 out of 4000000 steps (24%)
07:53:14:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 1000000 out of 4000000 steps (25%)
07:54:55:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 1040000 out of 4000000 steps (26%)
07:56:36:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 1080000 out of 4000000 steps (27%)
07:58:17:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 1120000 out of 4000000 steps (28%)
07:59:58:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 1160000 out of 4000000 steps (29%)
08:01:38:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 1200000 out of 4000000 steps (30%)
08:03:19:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 1240000 out of 4000000 steps (31%)
08:05:00:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 1280000 out of 4000000 steps (32%)
08:06:41:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 1320000 out of 4000000 steps (33%)
08:08:22:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 1360000 out of 4000000 steps (34%)
08:10:01:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 1400000 out of 4000000 steps (35%)
08:11:42:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 1440000 out of 4000000 steps (36%)
08:13:23:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 1480000 out of 4000000 steps (37%)
08:15:04:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 1520000 out of 4000000 steps (38%)
08:16:45:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 1560000 out of 4000000 steps (39%)
08:18:25:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 1600000 out of 4000000 steps (40%)
08:20:05:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 1640000 out of 4000000 steps (41%)
08:21:46:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 1680000 out of 4000000 steps (42%)
08:23:28:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 1720000 out of 4000000 steps (43%)
08:25:09:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 1760000 out of 4000000 steps (44%)
08:26:48:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 1800000 out of 4000000 steps (45%)
08:28:29:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 1840000 out of 4000000 steps (46%)
08:30:10:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 1880000 out of 4000000 steps (47%)
08:31:51:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 1920000 out of 4000000 steps (48%)
08:33:32:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 1960000 out of 4000000 steps (49%)
08:34:04:FS00:Finishing
08:35:13:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 2000000 out of 4000000 steps (50%)
08:36:55:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 2040000 out of 4000000 steps (51%)
08:38:37:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 2080000 out of 4000000 steps (52%)
08:40:19:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 2120000 out of 4000000 steps (53%)
08:42:01:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 2160000 out of 4000000 steps (54%)
08:43:41:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 2200000 out of 4000000 steps (55%)
08:45:23:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 2240000 out of 4000000 steps (56%)
08:47:05:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 2280000 out of 4000000 steps (57%)
08:48:46:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 2320000 out of 4000000 steps (58%)
08:50:28:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 2360000 out of 4000000 steps (59%)
08:52:08:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 2400000 out of 4000000 steps (60%)
08:53:48:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 2440000 out of 4000000 steps (61%)
08:55:29:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 2480000 out of 4000000 steps (62%)
08:57:10:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 2520000 out of 4000000 steps (63%)
08:58:52:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 2560000 out of 4000000 steps (64%)
09:00:31:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 2600000 out of 4000000 steps (65%)
09:02:12:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 2640000 out of 4000000 steps (66%)
09:03:53:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 2680000 out of 4000000 steps (67%)
09:05:34:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 2720000 out of 4000000 steps (68%)
09:07:15:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 2760000 out of 4000000 steps (69%)
09:08:54:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 2800000 out of 4000000 steps (70%)
09:10:35:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 2840000 out of 4000000 steps (71%)
09:12:16:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 2880000 out of 4000000 steps (72%)
09:13:57:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 2920000 out of 4000000 steps (73%)
09:15:38:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 2960000 out of 4000000 steps (74%)
09:17:17:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 3000000 out of 4000000 steps (75%)
09:18:59:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 3040000 out of 4000000 steps (76%)
09:20:39:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 3080000 out of 4000000 steps (77%)
09:22:20:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 3120000 out of 4000000 steps (78%)
09:24:01:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 3160000 out of 4000000 steps (79%)
09:25:41:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 3200000 out of 4000000 steps (80%)
09:27:22:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 3240000 out of 4000000 steps (81%)
09:29:03:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 3280000 out of 4000000 steps (82%)
09:30:44:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 3320000 out of 4000000 steps (83%)
09:32:24:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 3360000 out of 4000000 steps (84%)
09:34:04:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 3400000 out of 4000000 steps (85%)
09:35:45:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 3440000 out of 4000000 steps (86%)
09:37:26:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 3480000 out of 4000000 steps (87%)
09:39:07:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 3520000 out of 4000000 steps (88%)
09:40:48:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 3560000 out of 4000000 steps (89%)
09:42:28:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 3600000 out of 4000000 steps (90%)
09:44:09:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 3640000 out of 4000000 steps (91%)
09:45:50:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 3680000 out of 4000000 steps (92%)
09:47:31:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 3720000 out of 4000000 steps (93%)
09:49:12:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 3760000 out of 4000000 steps (94%)
09:50:52:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 3800000 out of 4000000 steps (95%)
09:52:33:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 3840000 out of 4000000 steps (96%)
09:54:14:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 3880000 out of 4000000 steps (97%)
09:55:55:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 3920000 out of 4000000 steps (98%)
09:57:36:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 3960000 out of 4000000 steps (99%)
09:59:15:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 4000000 out of 4000000 steps (100%)
09:59:17:WU01:FS00:0x22:Saving result file ..\logfile_01.txt
09:59:17:WU01:FS00:0x22:Saving result file checkpointState.xml
09:59:17:WU01:FS00:0x22:Saving result file checkpt.crc
09:59:17:WU01:FS00:0x22:Saving result file positions.xtc
09:59:17:WU01:FS00:0x22:Saving result file science.log
09:59:17:WU01:FS00:0x22:Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
09:59:18:WU01:FS00:FahCore returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
09:59:18:WU01:FS00:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:14543 run:0 clone:17 gen:38 core:0x22 unit:0x0000002f80fccb045e7fc1c1dce027af
09:59:18:WU01:FS00:Uploading 39.07MiB to 128.252.203.4
09:59:18:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 128.252.203.4:8080
09:59:24:WU01:FS00:Upload 15.04%
09:59:30:WU01:FS00:Upload 27.03%
09:59:36:WU01:FS00:Upload 45.91%
09:59:42:WU01:FS00:Upload 65.26%
09:59:48:WU01:FS00:Upload 84.62%
09:59:53:WU01:FS00:Upload complete
09:59:53:WU01:FS00:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
09:59:53:WU01:FS00:Final credit estimate, 181346.00 points
09:59:53:WU01:FS00:Cleaning up
******************************* Date: 2020-04-10 *******************************
13:51:47:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 65.254.110.245:8080
13:51:47:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '65.254.110.245:8080': No WUs available for this configuration
13:51:47:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 18.218.241.186:80
13:51:48:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '18.218.241.186:80': No WUs available for this configuration
13:51:48:ERROR:WU00:FS00:Exception: Could not get an assignment
13:51:48:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 65.254.110.245:8080
13:51:48:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '65.254.110.245:8080': No WUs available for this configuration
13:51:48:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 18.218.241.186:80
13:51:49:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '18.218.241.186:80': No WUs available for this configuration
13:51:49:ERROR:WU00:FS00:Exception: Could not get an assignment
13:52:48:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 65.254.110.245:8080
13:52:48:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '65.254.110.245:8080': No WUs available for this configuration
13:52:48:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 18.218.241.186:80
13:52:49:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '18.218.241.186:80': No WUs available for this configuration
13:52:49:ERROR:WU00:FS00:Exception: Could not get an assignment
13:54:25:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 65.254.110.245:8080
13:54:26:WU00:FS00:Assigned to work server 13.82.98.119
13:54:26:WU00:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: READY gpu:0:GP102 [GeForce GTX 1080 Ti] 11380 from 13.82.98.119
13:54:26:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 13.82.98.119:8080
13:54:26:WU00:FS00ownloading 22.03MiB
13:54:32:WU00:FS00ownload 56.75%
13:54:35:WU00:FS00ownload complete
13:54:35:WU00:FS00:Received Unit: id:00 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:14545 run:0 clone:832 gen:3 core:0x22 unit:0x000000040d5262775e80e2246aa3703c
13:54:35:WU00:FS00:Starting
13:54:35:WU00:FS00:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:\Users\ChrisMK72\AppData\Roaming\FAHClient\cores/cores.foldingathome.org/v7/win/64bit/Core_22.fah/FahCore_22.exe -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 705 -lifeline 2040 -checkpoint 30 -gpu-vendor nvidia -opencl-platform 0 -opencl-device 0 -cuda-device 0 -gpu 0
13:54:35:WU00:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 11216
13:54:36:WU00:FS00:Core PID:7220
13:54:36:WU00:FS00:FahCore 0x22 started
13:54:36:WU00:FS00:0x22:*********************** Log Started 2020-04-10T13:54:36Z ***********************
13:54:36:WU00:FS00:0x22:*************************** Core22 Folding@home Core ***************************
13:54:36:WU00:FS00:0x22:       Type: 0x22
13:54:36:WU00:FS00:0x22:       Core: Core22
13:54:36:WU00:FS00:0x22:    Website: Folding@home – Fighting disease with a world wide distributed super computer.
13:54:36:WU00:FS00:0x22:  Copyright: (c) 2009-2018 foldingathome.org
13:54:36:WU00:FS00:0x22:     Author: John Chodera <john.chodera@choderalab.org> and Rafal Wiewiora
13:54:36:WU00:FS00:0x22:             <rafal.wiewiora@choderalab.org>
13:54:36:WU00:FS00:0x22:       Args: -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 705 -lifeline 11216 -checkpoint 30
13:54:36:WU00:FS00:0x22:             -gpu-vendor nvidia -opencl-platform 0 -opencl-device 0 -cuda-device
13:54:36:WU00:FS00:0x22:             0 -gpu 0
13:54:36:WU00:FS00:0x22:     Config: <none>
13:54:36:WU00:FS00:0x22:************************************ Build *************************************
13:54:36:WU00:FS00:0x22:    Version: 0.0.2
13:54:36:WU00:FS00:0x22:       Date: Dec 6 2019
13:54:36:WU00:FS00:0x22:       Time: 21:30:31
13:54:36:WU00:FS00:0x22: Repository: Git
13:54:36:WU00:FS00:0x22:   Revision: abeb39247cc72df5af0f63723edafadb23d5dfbe
13:54:36:WU00:FS00:0x22:     Branch: HEAD
13:54:36:WU00:FS00:0x22:   Compiler: Visual C++ 2008
13:54:36:WU00:FS00:0x22:    Options: /TP /nologo /EHa /wd4297 /wd4103 /Ox /MT
13:54:36:WU00:FS00:0x22:   Platform: win32 10
13:54:36:WU00:FS00:0x22:       Bits: 64
13:54:36:WU00:FS00:0x22:       Mode: Release
13:54:36:WU00:FS00:0x22:************************************ System ************************************
13:54:36:WU00:FS00:0x22:        CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i9-9900K CPU @ 3.60GHz
13:54:36:WU00:FS00:0x22:     CPU ID: GenuineIntel Family 6 Model 158 Stepping 12
13:54:36:WU00:FS00:0x22:       CPUs: 16
13:54:36:WU00:FS00:0x22:     Memory: 31.94GiB
13:54:36:WU00:FS00:0x22:Free Memory: 28.30GiB
13:54:36:WU00:FS00:0x22:    Threads: WINDOWS_THREADS
13:54:36:WU00:FS00:0x22: OS Version: 6.2
13:54:36:WU00:FS00:0x22:Has Battery: false
13:54:36:WU00:FS00:0x22: On Battery: false
13:54:36:WU00:FS00:0x22: UTC Offset: 2
13:54:36:WU00:FS00:0x22:        PID: 7220
13:54:36:WU00:FS00:0x22:        CWD: C:\Users\ChrisMK72\AppData\Roaming\FAHClient\work
13:54:36:WU00:FS00:0x22:         OS: Windows 10 Pro
13:54:36:WU00:FS00:0x22:    OS Arch: AMD64
13:54:36:WU00:FS00:0x22:********************************************************************************
13:54:36:WU00:FS00:0x22roject: 14545 (Run 0, Clone 832, Gen 3)
13:54:36:WU00:FS00:0x22:Unit: 0x000000040d5262775e80e2246aa3703c
13:54:36:WU00:FS00:0x22:Reading tar file core.xml
13:54:36:WU00:FS00:0x22:Reading tar file integrator.xml
13:54:36:WU00:FS00:0x22:Reading tar file state.xml
13:54:36:WU00:FS00:0x22:Reading tar file system.xml
13:54:37:WU00:FS00:0x22igital signatures verified
13:54:37:WU00:FS00:0x22:Folding@home GPU Core22 Folding@home Core
13:54:37:WU00:FS00:0x22:Version 0.0.2
13:54:41:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 0 out of 5000000 steps (0%)
13:54:41:WU00:FS00:0x22:Temperature control disabled. Requirements: single Nvidia GPU, tmax must be < 110 and twait >= 900
13:55:51:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 50000 out of 5000000 steps (1%)
13:57:02:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 100000 out of 5000000 steps (2%)
13:58:13:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 150000 out of 5000000 steps (3%)
13:59:23:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 200000 out of 5000000 steps (4%)
14:00:34:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 250000 out of 5000000 steps (5%)
14:01:45:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 300000 out of 5000000 steps (6%)
14:02:56:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 350000 out of 5000000 steps (7%)
14:04:07:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 400000 out of 5000000 steps (8%)
14:05:19:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 450000 out of 5000000 steps (9%)
14:06:30:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 500000 out of 5000000 steps (10%)
14:07:41:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 550000 out of 5000000 steps (11%)
14:08:52:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 600000 out of 5000000 steps (12%)
14:10:02:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 650000 out of 5000000 steps (13%)
14:11:13:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 700000 out of 5000000 steps (14%)
14:12:23:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 750000 out of 5000000 steps (15%)
14:13:34:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 800000 out of 5000000 steps (16%)
14:14:45:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 850000 out of 5000000 steps (17%)
14:15:55:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 900000 out of 5000000 steps (18%)
14:17:06:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 950000 out of 5000000 steps (19%)
14:18:16:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 1000000 out of 5000000 steps (20%)
14:19:27:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 1050000 out of 5000000 steps (21%)
14:20:37:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 1100000 out of 5000000 steps (22%)
14:21:48:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 1150000 out of 5000000 steps (23%)
14:22:59:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 1200000 out of 5000000 steps (24%)
14:24:10:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 1250000 out of 5000000 steps (25%)
14:25:20:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 1300000 out of 5000000 steps (26%)
14:26:31:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 1350000 out of 5000000 steps (27%)
14:27:41:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 1400000 out of 5000000 steps (28%)
14:28:52:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 1450000 out of 5000000 steps (29%)
14:30:02:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 1500000 out of 5000000 steps (30%)
14:31:13:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 1550000 out of 5000000 steps (31%)
14:32:24:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 1600000 out of 5000000 steps (32%)
14:33:34:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 1650000 out of 5000000 steps (33%)
14:34:45:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 1700000 out of 5000000 steps (34%)
14:35:55:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 1750000 out of 5000000 steps (35%)
14:37:06:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 1800000 out of 5000000 steps (36%)
14:38:16:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 1850000 out of 5000000 steps (37%)
14:39:27:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 1900000 out of 5000000 steps (38%)
14:40:37:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 1950000 out of 5000000 steps (39%)
14:41:48:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 2000000 out of 5000000 steps (40%)
14:42:59:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 2050000 out of 5000000 steps (41%)
14:44:09:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 2100000 out of 5000000 steps (42%)
14:45:20:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 2150000 out of 5000000 steps (43%)
14:46:30:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 2200000 out of 5000000 steps (44%)
14:47:41:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 2250000 out of 5000000 steps (45%)
14:48:52:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 2300000 out of 5000000 steps (46%)
14:50:02:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 2350000 out of 5000000 steps (47%)
14:51:13:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 2400000 out of 5000000 steps (48%)
14:52:23:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 2450000 out of 5000000 steps (49%)
14:53:34:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 2500000 out of 5000000 steps (50%)
14:54:45:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 2550000 out of 5000000 steps (51%)
14:55:55:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 2600000 out of 5000000 steps (52%)
14:57:06:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 2650000 out of 5000000 steps (53%)
14:58:16:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 2700000 out of 5000000 steps (54%)
14:59:27:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 2750000 out of 5000000 steps (55%)
15:00:37:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 2800000 out of 5000000 steps (56%)
15:01:48:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 2850000 out of 5000000 steps (57%)
15:02:58:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 2900000 out of 5000000 steps (58%)
15:04:09:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 2950000 out of 5000000 steps (59%)
15:05:19:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 3000000 out of 5000000 steps (60%)
15:06:30:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 3050000 out of 5000000 steps (61%)
15:07:41:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 3100000 out of 5000000 steps (62%)
15:08:51:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 3150000 out of 5000000 steps (63%)
15:10:02:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 3200000 out of 5000000 steps (64%)
15:11:12:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 3250000 out of 5000000 steps (65%)
15:12:23:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 3300000 out of 5000000 steps (66%)
15:13:33:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 3350000 out of 5000000 steps (67%)
15:14:44:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 3400000 out of 5000000 steps (68%)
15:15:55:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 3450000 out of 5000000 steps (69%)
15:17:05:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 3500000 out of 5000000 steps (70%)
15:18:16:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 3550000 out of 5000000 steps (71%)
15:19:26:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 3600000 out of 5000000 steps (72%)
15:20:37:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 3650000 out of 5000000 steps (73%)
15:21:47:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 3700000 out of 5000000 steps (74%)
15:22:58:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 3750000 out of 5000000 steps (75%)
15:24:09:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 3800000 out of 5000000 steps (76%)
15:25:19:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 3850000 out of 5000000 steps (77%)
15:26:30:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 3900000 out of 5000000 steps (78%)
15:27:41:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 3950000 out of 5000000 steps (79%)
15:28:51:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 4000000 out of 5000000 steps (80%)
15:30:02:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 4050000 out of 5000000 steps (81%)
15:31:12:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 4100000 out of 5000000 steps (82%)
15:32:23:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 4150000 out of 5000000 steps (83%)
15:33:34:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 4200000 out of 5000000 steps (84%)
15:34:44:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 4250000 out of 5000000 steps (85%)
15:35:55:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 4300000 out of 5000000 steps (86%)
15:37:05:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 4350000 out of 5000000 steps (87%)
15:38:16:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 4400000 out of 5000000 steps (88%)
15:39:26:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 4450000 out of 5000000 steps (89%)
15:40:37:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 4500000 out of 5000000 steps (90%)
15:41:48:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 4550000 out of 5000000 steps (91%)
15:42:58:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 4600000 out of 5000000 steps (92%)
15:44:09:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 4650000 out of 5000000 steps (93%)
15:45:20:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 4700000 out of 5000000 steps (94%)
15:46:30:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 4750000 out of 5000000 steps (95%)
15:47:41:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 4800000 out of 5000000 steps (96%)
15:48:51:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 4850000 out of 5000000 steps (97%)
15:50:02:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 4900000 out of 5000000 steps (98%)
15:51:13:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 4950000 out of 5000000 steps (99%)
15:51:13:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 65.254.110.245:8080
15:51:13:WARNING:WU01:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '65.254.110.245:8080': No WUs available for this configuration
15:51:13:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 18.218.241.186:80
15:51:14:WARNING:WU01:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '18.218.241.186:80': No WUs available for this configuration
15:51:14:ERROR:WU01:FS00:Exception: Could not get an assignment
15:51:14:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 65.254.110.245:8080
15:51:15:WARNING:WU01:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '65.254.110.245:8080': No WUs available for this configuration
15:51:15:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 18.218.241.186:80
15:51:15:WARNING:WU01:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '18.218.241.186:80': No WUs available for this configuration
15:51:15:ERROR:WU01:FS00:Exception: Could not get an assignment
15:52:14:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 65.254.110.245:8080
15:52:15:WU01:FS00:Assigned to work server 128.252.203.4
15:52:15:WU01:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: RUNNING gpu:0:GP102 [GeForce GTX 1080 Ti] 11380 from 128.252.203.4
15:52:15:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 128.252.203.4:8080
15:52:16:WU01:FS00ownloading 38.42MiB
15:52:22:WU01:FS00ownload 40.51%
15:52:23:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 5000000 out of 5000000 steps (100%)
15:52:24:WU00:FS00:0x22:Saving result file ..\logfile_01.txt
15:52:24:WU00:FS00:0x22:Saving result file checkpointState.xml
15:52:24:WU00:FS00:0x22:Saving result file checkpt.crc
15:52:24:WU00:FS00:0x22:Saving result file positions.xtc
15:52:24:WU00:FS00:0x22:Saving result file science.log
15:52:24:WU00:FS00:0x22:Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
15:52:25:WU00:FS00:FahCore returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
15:52:25:WU00:FS00:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:14545 run:0 clone:832 gen:3 core:0x22 unit:0x000000040d5262775e80e2246aa3703c
15:52:25:WU00:FS00:Uploading 26.15MiB to 13.82.98.119
15:52:25:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 13.82.98.119:8080
15:52:28:WU01:FS00ownload 88.02%
15:52:29:WU01:FS00ownload complete
15:52:29:WU01:FS00:Received Unit: id:01 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:14543 run:0 clone:670 gen:46 core:0x22 unit:0x0000003680fccb045e7fc1c01fa07cd9
15:52:29:WU01:FS00:Starting
15:52:29:WU01:FS00:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:\Users\ChrisMK72\AppData\Roaming\FAHClient\cores/cores.foldingathome.org/v7/win/64bit/Core_22.fah/FahCore_22.exe -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 705 -lifeline 2040 -checkpoint 30 -gpu-vendor nvidia -opencl-platform 0 -opencl-device 0 -cuda-device 0 -gpu 0
15:52:29:WU01:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 4728
15:52:29:WU01:FS00:Core PID:12020
15:52:29:WU01:FS00:FahCore 0x22 started
15:52:30:WU01:FS00:0x22:*********************** Log Started 2020-04-10T15:52:29Z ***********************
15:52:30:WU01:FS00:0x22:*************************** Core22 Folding@home Core ***************************
15:52:30:WU01:FS00:0x22:       Type: 0x22
15:52:30:WU01:FS00:0x22:       Core: Core22
15:52:30:WU01:FS00:0x22:    Website: Folding@home – Fighting disease with a world wide distributed super computer.
15:52:30:WU01:FS00:0x22:  Copyright: (c) 2009-2018 foldingathome.org
15:52:30:WU01:FS00:0x22:     Author: John Chodera <john.chodera@choderalab.org> and Rafal Wiewiora
15:52:30:WU01:FS00:0x22:             <rafal.wiewiora@choderalab.org>
15:52:30:WU01:FS00:0x22:       Args: -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 705 -lifeline 4728 -checkpoint 30
15:52:30:WU01:FS00:0x22:             -gpu-vendor nvidia -opencl-platform 0 -opencl-device 0 -cuda-device
15:52:30:WU01:FS00:0x22:             0 -gpu 0
15:52:30:WU01:FS00:0x22:     Config: <none>
15:52:30:WU01:FS00:0x22:************************************ Build *************************************
15:52:30:WU01:FS00:0x22:    Version: 0.0.2
15:52:30:WU01:FS00:0x22:       Date: Dec 6 2019
15:52:30:WU01:FS00:0x22:       Time: 21:30:31
15:52:30:WU01:FS00:0x22: Repository: Git
15:52:30:WU01:FS00:0x22:   Revision: abeb39247cc72df5af0f63723edafadb23d5dfbe
15:52:30:WU01:FS00:0x22:     Branch: HEAD
15:52:30:WU01:FS00:0x22:   Compiler: Visual C++ 2008
15:52:30:WU01:FS00:0x22:    Options: /TP /nologo /EHa /wd4297 /wd4103 /Ox /MT
15:52:30:WU01:FS00:0x22:   Platform: win32 10
15:52:30:WU01:FS00:0x22:       Bits: 64
15:52:30:WU01:FS00:0x22:       Mode: Release
15:52:30:WU01:FS00:0x22:************************************ System ************************************
15:52:30:WU01:FS00:0x22:        CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i9-9900K CPU @ 3.60GHz
15:52:30:WU01:FS00:0x22:     CPU ID: GenuineIntel Family 6 Model 158 Stepping 12
15:52:30:WU01:FS00:0x22:       CPUs: 16
15:52:30:WU01:FS00:0x22:     Memory: 31.94GiB
15:52:30:WU01:FS00:0x22:Free Memory: 28.20GiB
15:52:30:WU01:FS00:0x22:    Threads: WINDOWS_THREADS
15:52:30:WU01:FS00:0x22: OS Version: 6.2
15:52:30:WU01:FS00:0x22:Has Battery: false
15:52:30:WU01:FS00:0x22: On Battery: false
15:52:30:WU01:FS00:0x22: UTC Offset: 2
15:52:30:WU01:FS00:0x22:        PID: 12020
15:52:30:WU01:FS00:0x22:        CWD: C:\Users\ChrisMK72\AppData\Roaming\FAHClient\work
15:52:30:WU01:FS00:0x22:         OS: Windows 10 Pro
15:52:30:WU01:FS00:0x22:    OS Arch: AMD64
15:52:30:WU01:FS00:0x22:********************************************************************************
15:52:30:WU01:FS00:0x22roject: 14543 (Run 0, Clone 670, Gen 46)
15:52:30:WU01:FS00:0x22:Unit: 0x0000003680fccb045e7fc1c01fa07cd9
15:52:30:WU01:FS00:0x22:Reading tar file core.xml
15:52:30:WU01:FS00:0x22:Reading tar file integrator.xml
15:52:30:WU01:FS00:0x22:Reading tar file state.xml
15:52:30:WU01:FS00:0x22:Reading tar file system.xml
15:52:30:WU01:FS00:0x22igital signatures verified
15:52:30:WU01:FS00:0x22:Folding@home GPU Core22 Folding@home Core
15:52:30:WU01:FS00:0x22:Version 0.0.2
15:52:31:WU00:FS00:Upload 11.71%
15:52:34:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 0 out of 4000000 steps (0%)
15:52:34:WU01:FS00:0x22:Temperature control disabled. Requirements: single Nvidia GPU, tmax must be < 110 and twait >= 900
15:52:37:WU00:FS00:Upload 24.62%
15:52:43:WU00:FS00:Upload 38.00%
15:52:49:WU00:FS00:Upload 50.67%
15:52:55:WU00:FS00:Upload 64.05%
15:53:01:WU00:FS00:Upload 76.00%
15:53:07:WU00:FS00:Upload 89.15%
15:53:12:WU00:FS00:Upload complete
15:53:12:WU00:FS00:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
15:53:12:WU00:FS00:Final credit estimate, 123664.00 points
15:53:12:WU00:FS00:Cleaning up
15:54:16:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 40000 out of 4000000 steps (1%)
15:55:58:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 80000 out of 4000000 steps (2%)
15:57:41:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 120000 out of 4000000 steps (3%)
15:59:24:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 160000 out of 4000000 steps (4%)
16:01:05:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 200000 out of 4000000 steps (5%)
16:02:48:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 240000 out of 4000000 steps (6%)
16:04:30:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 280000 out of 4000000 steps (7%)
16:06:13:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 320000 out of 4000000 steps (8%)
16:07:55:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 360000 out of 4000000 steps (9%)
16:09:37:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 400000 out of 4000000 steps (10%)
16:11:20:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 440000 out of 4000000 steps (11%)
16:13:03:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 480000 out of 4000000 steps (12%)
16:14:47:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 520000 out of 4000000 steps (13%)
16:16:30:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 560000 out of 4000000 steps (14%)
16:18:13:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 600000 out of 4000000 steps (15%)
16:19:56:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 640000 out of 4000000 steps (16%)
16:21:40:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 680000 out of 4000000 steps (17%)
16:23:23:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 720000 out of 4000000 steps (18%)
16:25:07:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 760000 out of 4000000 steps (19%)
16:26:49:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 800000 out of 4000000 steps (20%)
16:28:33:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 840000 out of 4000000 steps (21%)
16:30:15:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 880000 out of 4000000 steps (22%)
16:31:58:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 920000 out of 4000000 steps (23%)
16:33:41:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 960000 out of 4000000 steps (24%)
16:35:22:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 1000000 out of 4000000 steps (25%)
16:37:05:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 1040000 out of 4000000 steps (26%)
16:38:48:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 1080000 out of 4000000 steps (27%)
16:40:30:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 1120000 out of 4000000 steps (28%)
16:42:13:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 1160000 out of 4000000 steps (29%)
16:43:54:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 1200000 out of 4000000 steps (30%)
16:45:37:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 1240000 out of 4000000 steps (31%)
16:47:20:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 1280000 out of 4000000 steps (32%)
16:49:03:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 1320000 out of 4000000 steps (33%)
16:50:45:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 1360000 out of 4000000 steps (34%)
16:52:27:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 1400000 out of 4000000 steps (35%)
16:54:09:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 1440000 out of 4000000 steps (36%)
16:55:52:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 1480000 out of 4000000 steps (37%)
16:57:34:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 1520000 out of 4000000 steps (38%)
16:59:17:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 1560000 out of 4000000 steps (39%)
17:00:58:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 1600000 out of 4000000 steps (40%)
17:02:41:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 1640000 out of 4000000 steps (41%)
17:04:24:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 1680000 out of 4000000 steps (42%)
17:06:06:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 1720000 out of 4000000 steps (43%)
17:07:49:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 1760000 out of 4000000 steps (44%)
17:09:31:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 1800000 out of 4000000 steps (45%)
17:11:15:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 1840000 out of 4000000 steps (46%)
17:12:58:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 1880000 out of 4000000 steps (47%)
17:14:42:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 1920000 out of 4000000 steps (48%)
17:16:26:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 1960000 out of 4000000 steps (49%)
17:18:09:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 2000000 out of 4000000 steps (50%)
17:19:55:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 2040000 out of 4000000 steps (51%)
17:21:42:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 2080000 out of 4000000 steps (52%)
17:23:26:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 2120000 out of 4000000 steps (53%)
17:25:10:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 2160000 out of 4000000 steps (54%)
17:26:53:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 2200000 out of 4000000 steps (55%)
17:28:36:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 2240000 out of 4000000 steps (56%)
17:30:20:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 2280000 out of 4000000 steps (57%)
17:32:07:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 2320000 out of 4000000 steps (58%)
17:33:53:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 2360000 out of 4000000 steps (59%)
17:35:35:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 2400000 out of 4000000 steps (60%)
17:37:18:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 2440000 out of 4000000 steps (61%)
17:39:02:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 2480000 out of 4000000 steps (62%)
17:40:45:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 2520000 out of 4000000 steps (63%)
17:42:29:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 2560000 out of 4000000 steps (64%)
17:44:11:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 2600000 out of 4000000 steps (65%)
17:45:55:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 2640000 out of 4000000 steps (66%)
17:47:38:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 2680000 out of 4000000 steps (67%)
17:49:22:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 2720000 out of 4000000 steps (68%)
17:51:05:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 2760000 out of 4000000 steps (69%)
17:52:46:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 2800000 out of 4000000 steps (70%)
17:54:29:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 2840000 out of 4000000 steps (71%)
17:56:12:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 2880000 out of 4000000 steps (72%)
17:57:55:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 2920000 out of 4000000 steps (73%)
17:59:39:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 2960000 out of 4000000 steps (74%)
18:01:21:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 3000000 out of 4000000 steps (75%)
18:03:05:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 3040000 out of 4000000 steps (76%)
18:04:49:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 3080000 out of 4000000 steps (77%)
18:06:32:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 3120000 out of 4000000 steps (78%)
18:08:16:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 3160000 out of 4000000 steps (79%)
18:09:58:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 3200000 out of 4000000 steps (80%)
18:11:42:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 3240000 out of 4000000 steps (81%)
18:13:26:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 3280000 out of 4000000 steps (82%)
18:15:09:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 3320000 out of 4000000 steps (83%)
18:16:51:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 3360000 out of 4000000 steps (84%)
18:18:33:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 3400000 out of 4000000 steps (85%)
18:20:15:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 3440000 out of 4000000 steps (86%)
18:21:58:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 3480000 out of 4000000 steps (87%)
18:23:41:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 3520000 out of 4000000 steps (88%)
18:25:24:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 3560000 out of 4000000 steps (89%)
18:27:05:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 3600000 out of 4000000 steps (90%)
18:28:48:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 3640000 out of 4000000 steps (91%)
18:30:30:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 3680000 out of 4000000 steps (92%)
18:32:13:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 3720000 out of 4000000 steps (93%)
18:33:56:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 3760000 out of 4000000 steps (94%)
18:35:37:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 3800000 out of 4000000 steps (95%)
18:37:20:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 3840000 out of 4000000 steps (96%)
18:39:03:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 3880000 out of 4000000 steps (97%)
18:40:45:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 3920000 out of 4000000 steps (98%)
18:42:28:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 3960000 out of 4000000 steps (99%)
18:42:29:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 65.254.110.245:8080
18:42:29:WU00:FS00:Assigned to work server 128.252.203.4
18:42:29:WU00:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: RUNNING gpu:0:GP102 [GeForce GTX 1080 Ti] 11380 from 128.252.203.4
18:42:29:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 128.252.203.4:8080
18:42:30:WU00:FS00ownloading 38.41MiB
18:42:36:WU00:FS00ownload 35.15%
18:42:42:WU00:FS00ownload 78.92%
18:42:44:WU00:FS00ownload complete
18:42:44:WU00:FS00:Received Unit: id:00 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:14543 run:0 clone:1890 gen:54 core:0x22 unit:0x0000003e80fccb045e7fc1bdda7f04f7
18:44:09:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 4000000 out of 4000000 steps (100%)
18:44:11:WU01:FS00:0x22:Saving result file ..\logfile_01.txt
18:44:11:WU01:FS00:0x22:Saving result file checkpointState.xml
18:44:11:WU01:FS00:0x22:Saving result file checkpt.crc
18:44:11:WU01:FS00:0x22:Saving result file positions.xtc
18:44:11:WU01:FS00:0x22:Saving result file science.log
18:44:11:WU01:FS00:0x22:Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
18:44:11:WU01:FS00:FahCore returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
18:44:11:WU01:FS00:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:14543 run:0 clone:670 gen:46 core:0x22 unit:0x0000003680fccb045e7fc1c01fa07cd9
18:44:11:WU01:FS00:Uploading 39.21MiB to 128.252.203.4
18:44:11:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 128.252.203.4:8080
18:44:12:WU00:FS00:Starting
18:44:12:WU00:FS00:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:\Users\ChrisMK72\AppData\Roaming\FAHClient\cores/cores.foldingathome.org/v7/win/64bit/Core_22.fah/FahCore_22.exe -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 705 -lifeline 2040 -checkpoint 30 -gpu-vendor nvidia -opencl-platform 0 -opencl-device 0 -cuda-device 0 -gpu 0
18:44:12:WU00:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 11144
18:44:12:WU00:FS00:Core PID:9496
18:44:12:WU00:FS00:FahCore 0x22 started
18:44:12:WU00:FS00:0x22:*********************** Log Started 2020-04-10T18:44:12Z ***********************
18:44:12:WU00:FS00:0x22:*************************** Core22 Folding@home Core ***************************
18:44:12:WU00:FS00:0x22:       Type: 0x22
18:44:12:WU00:FS00:0x22:       Core: Core22
18:44:12:WU00:FS00:0x22:    Website: Folding@home – Fighting disease with a world wide distributed super computer.
18:44:12:WU00:FS00:0x22:  Copyright: (c) 2009-2018 foldingathome.org
18:44:12:WU00:FS00:0x22:     Author: John Chodera <john.chodera@choderalab.org> and Rafal Wiewiora
18:44:12:WU00:FS00:0x22:             <rafal.wiewiora@choderalab.org>
18:44:12:WU00:FS00:0x22:       Args: -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 705 -lifeline 11144 -checkpoint 30
18:44:12:WU00:FS00:0x22:             -gpu-vendor nvidia -opencl-platform 0 -opencl-device 0 -cuda-device
18:44:12:WU00:FS00:0x22:             0 -gpu 0
18:44:12:WU00:FS00:0x22:     Config: <none>
18:44:12:WU00:FS00:0x22:************************************ Build *************************************
18:44:12:WU00:FS00:0x22:    Version: 0.0.2
18:44:12:WU00:FS00:0x22:       Date: Dec 6 2019
18:44:12:WU00:FS00:0x22:       Time: 21:30:31
18:44:12:WU00:FS00:0x22: Repository: Git
18:44:12:WU00:FS00:0x22:   Revision: abeb39247cc72df5af0f63723edafadb23d5dfbe
18:44:12:WU00:FS00:0x22:     Branch: HEAD
18:44:12:WU00:FS00:0x22:   Compiler: Visual C++ 2008
18:44:12:WU00:FS00:0x22:    Options: /TP /nologo /EHa /wd4297 /wd4103 /Ox /MT
18:44:12:WU00:FS00:0x22:   Platform: win32 10
18:44:12:WU00:FS00:0x22:       Bits: 64
18:44:12:WU00:FS00:0x22:       Mode: Release
18:44:12:WU00:FS00:0x22:************************************ System ************************************
18:44:12:WU00:FS00:0x22:        CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i9-9900K CPU @ 3.60GHz
18:44:12:WU00:FS00:0x22:     CPU ID: GenuineIntel Family 6 Model 158 Stepping 12
18:44:12:WU00:FS00:0x22:       CPUs: 16
18:44:12:WU00:FS00:0x22:     Memory: 31.94GiB
18:44:12:WU00:FS00:0x22:Free Memory: 28.59GiB
18:44:12:WU00:FS00:0x22:    Threads: WINDOWS_THREADS
18:44:12:WU00:FS00:0x22: OS Version: 6.2
18:44:12:WU00:FS00:0x22:Has Battery: false
18:44:12:WU00:FS00:0x22: On Battery: false
18:44:12:WU00:FS00:0x22: UTC Offset: 2
18:44:12:WU00:FS00:0x22:        PID: 9496
18:44:12:WU00:FS00:0x22:        CWD: C:\Users\ChrisMK72\AppData\Roaming\FAHClient\work
18:44:12:WU00:FS00:0x22:         OS: Windows 10 Pro
18:44:12:WU00:FS00:0x22:    OS Arch: AMD64
18:44:12:WU00:FS00:0x22:********************************************************************************
18:44:12:WU00:FS00:0x22roject: 14543 (Run 0, Clone 1890, Gen 54)
18:44:12:WU00:FS00:0x22:Unit: 0x0000003e80fccb045e7fc1bdda7f04f7
18:44:12:WU00:FS00:0x22:Reading tar file core.xml
18:44:12:WU00:FS00:0x22:Reading tar file integrator.xml
18:44:12:WU00:FS00:0x22:Reading tar file state.xml
18:44:12:WU00:FS00:0x22:Reading tar file system.xml
18:44:12:WU00:FS00:0x22igital signatures verified
18:44:12:WU00:FS00:0x22:Folding@home GPU Core22 Folding@home Core
18:44:12:WU00:FS00:0x22:Version 0.0.2
18:44:16:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 0 out of 4000000 steps (0%)
18:44:16:WU00:FS00:0x22:Temperature control disabled. Requirements: single Nvidia GPU, tmax must be < 110 and twait >= 900
18:44:17:WU01:FS00:Upload 15.14%
18:44:23:WU01:FS00:Upload 32.99%
18:44:29:WU01:FS00:Upload 53.55%
18:44:35:WU01:FS00:Upload 74.11%
18:44:41:WU01:FS00:Upload 94.35%
18:44:43:WU01:FS00:Upload complete
18:44:43:WU01:FS00:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
18:44:43:WU01:FS00:Final credit estimate, 180309.00 points
18:44:43:WU01:FS00:Cleaning up
18:45:58:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 40000 out of 4000000 steps (1%)
18:47:40:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 80000 out of 4000000 steps (2%)
18:49:23:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 120000 out of 4000000 steps (3%)
18:51:05:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 160000 out of 4000000 steps (4%)
18:52:46:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 200000 out of 4000000 steps (5%)
18:54:29:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 240000 out of 4000000 steps (6%)
18:56:11:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 280000 out of 4000000 steps (7%)
18:57:54:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 320000 out of 4000000 steps (8%)
18:59:37:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 360000 out of 4000000 steps (9%)
19:01:17:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 400000 out of 4000000 steps (10%)
19:03:00:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 440000 out of 4000000 steps (11%)
19:04:43:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 480000 out of 4000000 steps (12%)
19:06:25:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 520000 out of 4000000 steps (13%)
19:08:08:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 560000 out of 4000000 steps (14%)
19:09:49:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 600000 out of 4000000 steps (15%)
19:11:31:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 640000 out of 4000000 steps (16%)
19:13:14:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 680000 out of 4000000 steps (17%)
19:14:57:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 720000 out of 4000000 steps (18%)
19:16:40:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 760000 out of 4000000 steps (19%)
19:18:22:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 800000 out of 4000000 steps (20%)
19:20:06:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 840000 out of 4000000 steps (21%)
19:21:49:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 880000 out of 4000000 steps (22%)
19:23:33:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 920000 out of 4000000 steps (23%)
19:25:16:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 960000 out of 4000000 steps (24%)
19:26:58:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 1000000 out of 4000000 steps (25%)
19:28:41:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 1040000 out of 4000000 steps (26%)
19:30:25:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 1080000 out of 4000000 steps (27%)
19:32:08:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 1120000 out of 4000000 steps (28%)
19:33:52:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 1160000 out of 4000000 steps (29%)
19:35:34:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 1200000 out of 4000000 steps (30%)
19:37:17:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 1240000 out of 4000000 steps (31%)
19:39:01:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 1280000 out of 4000000 steps (32%)
19:40:44:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 1320000 out of 4000000 steps (33%)
19:42:28:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 1360000 out of 4000000 steps (34%)
19:44:09:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 1400000 out of 4000000 steps (35%)
19:45:52:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 1440000 out of 4000000 steps (36%)
19:47:35:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 1480000 out of 4000000 steps (37%)
19:49:17:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 1520000 out of 4000000 steps (38%)
19:51:00:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 1560000 out of 4000000 steps (39%)
******************************* Date: 2020-04-10 *******************************
19:52:41:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 1600000 out of 4000000 steps (40%)
19:54:23:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 1640000 out of 4000000 steps (41%)
19:56:06:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 1680000 out of 4000000 steps (42%)
19:57:49:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 1720000 out of 4000000 steps (43%)
19:59:33:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 1760000 out of 4000000 steps (44%)
20:01:14:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 1800000 out of 4000000 steps (45%)
20:02:56:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 1840000 out of 4000000 steps (46%)
20:04:39:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 1880000 out of 4000000 steps (47%)
20:06:22:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 1920000 out of 4000000 steps (48%)
20:08:04:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 1960000 out of 4000000 steps (49%)
20:09:45:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 2000000 out of 4000000 steps (50%)
20:11:28:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 2040000 out of 4000000 steps (51%)
20:13:10:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 2080000 out of 4000000 steps (52%)
20:14:53:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 2120000 out of 4000000 steps (53%)
20:16:35:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 2160000 out of 4000000 steps (54%)
20:18:17:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 2200000 out of 4000000 steps (55%)
20:20:00:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 2240000 out of 4000000 steps (56%)
20:21:43:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 2280000 out of 4000000 steps (57%)
20:23:26:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 2320000 out of 4000000 steps (58%)
20:25:08:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 2360000 out of 4000000 steps (59%)
20:26:49:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 2400000 out of 4000000 steps (60%)
20:28:32:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 2440000 out of 4000000 steps (61%)
20:30:15:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 2480000 out of 4000000 steps (62%)
20:31:57:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 2520000 out of 4000000 steps (63%)
20:33:39:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 2560000 out of 4000000 steps (64%)
20:35:21:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 2600000 out of 4000000 steps (65%)
20:37:03:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 2640000 out of 4000000 steps (66%)
20:38:46:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 2680000 out of 4000000 steps (67%)
20:40:28:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 2720000 out of 4000000 steps (68%)
20:42:11:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 2760000 out of 4000000 steps (69%)
20:43:52:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 2800000 out of 4000000 steps (70%)
20:45:34:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 2840000 out of 4000000 steps (71%)
20:47:17:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 2880000 out of 4000000 steps (72%)
20:48:59:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 2920000 out of 4000000 steps (73%)
20:50:42:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 2960000 out of 4000000 steps (74%)
20:52:23:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 3000000 out of 4000000 steps (75%)
20:54:06:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 3040000 out of 4000000 steps (76%)
20:55:48:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 3080000 out of 4000000 steps (77%)
20:57:31:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 3120000 out of 4000000 steps (78%)
20:59:13:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 3160000 out of 4000000 steps (79%)
21:00:54:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 3200000 out of 4000000 steps (80%)
21:02:37:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 3240000 out of 4000000 steps (81%)
21:04:19:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 3280000 out of 4000000 steps (82%)
21:06:02:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 3320000 out of 4000000 steps (83%)
21:07:44:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 3360000 out of 4000000 steps (84%)
21:09:25:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 3400000 out of 4000000 steps (85%)
21:11:08:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 3440000 out of 4000000 steps (86%)
21:12:50:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 3480000 out of 4000000 steps (87%)
21:14:33:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 3520000 out of 4000000 steps (88%)
21:16:15:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 3560000 out of 4000000 steps (89%)
21:17:56:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 3600000 out of 4000000 steps (90%)
21:19:39:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 3640000 out of 4000000 steps (91%)
21:21:21:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 3680000 out of 4000000 steps (92%)
21:23:04:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 3720000 out of 4000000 steps (93%)
21:24:46:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 3760000 out of 4000000 steps (94%)
21:26:27:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 3800000 out of 4000000 steps (95%)
21:28:10:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 3840000 out of 4000000 steps (96%)
21:29:52:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 3880000 out of 4000000 steps (97%)
21:31:34:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 3920000 out of 4000000 steps (98%)
21:33:17:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 3960000 out of 4000000 steps (99%)
21:33:18:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 65.254.110.245:8080
21:33:18:WARNING:WU01:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '65.254.110.245:8080': No WUs available for this configuration
21:33:18:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 18.218.241.186:80
21:33:19:WARNING:WU01:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '18.218.241.186:80': No WUs available for this configuration
21:33:19:ERROR:WU01:FS00:Exception: Could not get an assignment
21:33:19:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 65.254.110.245:8080
21:33:20:WARNING:WU01:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '65.254.110.245:8080': No WUs available for this configuration
21:33:20:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 18.218.241.186:80
21:33:20:WARNING:WU01:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '18.218.241.186:80': No WUs available for this configuration
21:33:20:ERROR:WU01:FS00:Exception: Could not get an assignment
21:34:19:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 65.254.110.245:8080
21:34:20:WARNING:WU01:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '65.254.110.245:8080': No WUs available for this configuration
21:34:20:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 18.218.241.186:80
21:34:20:WARNING:WU01:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '18.218.241.186:80': No WUs available for this configuration
21:34:20:ERROR:WU01:FS00:Exception: Could not get an assignment
21:34:58:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 4000000 out of 4000000 steps (100%)
21:34:59:WU00:FS00:0x22:Saving result file ..\logfile_01.txt
21:34:59:WU00:FS00:0x22:Saving result file checkpointState.xml
21:34:59:WU00:FS00:0x22:Saving result file checkpt.crc
21:34:59:WU00:FS00:0x22:Saving result file positions.xtc
21:35:00:WU00:FS00:0x22:Saving result file science.log
21:35:00:WU00:FS00:0x22:Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
21:35:00:WU00:FS00:FahCore returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
21:35:00:WU00:FS00:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:14543 run:0 clone:1890 gen:54 core:0x22 unit:0x0000003e80fccb045e7fc1bdda7f04f7
21:35:00:WU00:FS00:Uploading 38.98MiB to 128.252.203.4
21:35:00:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 128.252.203.4:8080
21:35:06:WU00:FS00:Upload 15.55%
21:35:12:WU00:FS00:Upload 35.59%
21:35:18:WU00:FS00:Upload 54.51%
21:35:24:WU00:FS00:Upload 74.87%
21:35:30:WU00:FS00:Upload 95.55%
21:35:32:WU00:FS00:Upload complete
21:35:32:WU00:FS00:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
21:35:32:WU00:FS00:Final credit estimate, 180005.00 points
21:35:32:WU00:FS00:Cleaning up
21:35:57:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 65.254.110.245:8080
21:35:57:WARNING:WU01:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '65.254.110.245:8080': No WUs available for this configuration
21:35:57:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 18.218.241.186:80
21:35:58:WARNING:WU01:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '18.218.241.186:80': No WUs available for this configuration
21:35:58:ERROR:WU01:FS00:Exception: Could not get an assignment
21:38:34:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 65.254.110.245:8080
21:38:34:WARNING:WU01:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '65.254.110.245:8080': No WUs available for this configuration
21:38:34:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 18.218.241.186:80
21:38:35:WARNING:WU01:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '18.218.241.186:80': No WUs available for this configuration
21:38:35:ERROR:WU01:FS00:Exception: Could not get an assignment
21:42:48:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 65.254.110.245:8080
21:42:49:WARNING:WU01:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '65.254.110.245:8080': No WUs available for this configuration
21:42:49:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 18.218.241.186:80
21:42:49:WARNING:WU01:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '18.218.241.186:80': No WUs available for this configuration
21:42:49:ERROR:WU01:FS00:Exception: Could not get an assignment
21:49:40:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 65.254.110.245:8080
21:49:40:WARNING:WU01:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '65.254.110.245:8080': No WUs available for this configuration
21:49:40:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 18.218.241.186:80
21:49:41:WU01:FS00:Assigned to work server 52.224.109.74
21:49:41:WU01:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: READY gpu:0:GP102 [GeForce GTX 1080 Ti] 11380 from 52.224.109.74
21:49:41:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 52.224.109.74:8080
21:49:44:WU01:FS00ownloading 161.51MiB
21:49:50:WU01:FS00ownload 12.27%
21:49:56:WU01:FS00ownload 25.04%
21:50:02:WU01:FS00ownload 34.05%
21:50:08:WU01:FS00ownload 40.90%
21:50:14:WU01:FS00ownload 50.54%
21:50:20:WU01:FS00ownload 59.86%
21:50:26:WU01:FS00ownload 70.78%
21:50:32:WU01:FS00ownload 83.55%
21:50:38:WU01:FS00ownload 94.96%
21:50:40:WU01:FS00ownload complete
21:50:41:WU01:FS00:Received Unit: id:01 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:13877 run:0 clone:108 gen:32 core:0x22 unit:0x0000002534e06d4a5e80cfef1e590d80
21:50:41:WU01:FS00:Starting
21:50:41:WU01:FS00:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:\Users\ChrisMK72\AppData\Roaming\FAHClient\cores/cores.foldingathome.org/v7/win/64bit/Core_22.fah/FahCore_22.exe -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 705 -lifeline 2040 -checkpoint 30 -gpu-vendor nvidia -opencl-platform 0 -opencl-device 0 -cuda-device 0 -gpu 0
21:50:41:WU01:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 10204
21:50:41:WU01:FS00:Core PID:9500
21:50:41:WU01:FS00:FahCore 0x22 started
21:50:41:WU01:FS00:0x22:*********************** Log Started 2020-04-10T21:50:41Z ***********************
21:50:41:WU01:FS00:0x22:*************************** Core22 Folding@home Core ***************************
21:50:41:WU01:FS00:0x22:       Type: 0x22
21:50:41:WU01:FS00:0x22:       Core: Core22
21:50:41:WU01:FS00:0x22:    Website: Folding@home – Fighting disease with a world wide distributed super computer.
21:50:41:WU01:FS00:0x22:  Copyright: (c) 2009-2018 foldingathome.org
21:50:41:WU01:FS00:0x22:     Author: John Chodera <john.chodera@choderalab.org> and Rafal Wiewiora
21:50:41:WU01:FS00:0x22:             <rafal.wiewiora@choderalab.org>
21:50:41:WU01:FS00:0x22:       Args: -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 705 -lifeline 10204 -checkpoint 30
21:50:41:WU01:FS00:0x22:             -gpu-vendor nvidia -opencl-platform 0 -opencl-device 0 -cuda-device
21:50:41:WU01:FS00:0x22:             0 -gpu 0
21:50:41:WU01:FS00:0x22:     Config: <none>
21:50:41:WU01:FS00:0x22:************************************ Build *************************************
21:50:41:WU01:FS00:0x22:    Version: 0.0.2
21:50:41:WU01:FS00:0x22:       Date: Dec 6 2019
21:50:41:WU01:FS00:0x22:       Time: 21:30:31
21:50:41:WU01:FS00:0x22: Repository: Git
21:50:41:WU01:FS00:0x22:   Revision: abeb39247cc72df5af0f63723edafadb23d5dfbe
21:50:41:WU01:FS00:0x22:     Branch: HEAD
21:50:41:WU01:FS00:0x22:   Compiler: Visual C++ 2008
21:50:41:WU01:FS00:0x22:    Options: /TP /nologo /EHa /wd4297 /wd4103 /Ox /MT
21:50:41:WU01:FS00:0x22:   Platform: win32 10
21:50:41:WU01:FS00:0x22:       Bits: 64
21:50:41:WU01:FS00:0x22:       Mode: Release
21:50:41:WU01:FS00:0x22:************************************ System ************************************
21:50:41:WU01:FS00:0x22:        CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i9-9900K CPU @ 3.60GHz
21:50:41:WU01:FS00:0x22:     CPU ID: GenuineIntel Family 6 Model 158 Stepping 12
21:50:41:WU01:FS00:0x22:       CPUs: 16
21:50:41:WU01:FS00:0x22:     Memory: 31.94GiB
21:50:41:WU01:FS00:0x22:Free Memory: 28.62GiB
21:50:41:WU01:FS00:0x22:    Threads: WINDOWS_THREADS
21:50:41:WU01:FS00:0x22: OS Version: 6.2
21:50:41:WU01:FS00:0x22:Has Battery: false
21:50:41:WU01:FS00:0x22: On Battery: false
21:50:41:WU01:FS00:0x22: UTC Offset: 2
21:50:41:WU01:FS00:0x22:        PID: 9500
21:50:41:WU01:FS00:0x22:        CWD: C:\Users\ChrisMK72\AppData\Roaming\FAHClient\work
21:50:41:WU01:FS00:0x22:         OS: Windows 10 Pro
21:50:41:WU01:FS00:0x22:    OS Arch: AMD64
21:50:41:WU01:FS00:0x22:********************************************************************************
21:50:41:WU01:FS00:0x22roject: 13877 (Run 0, Clone 108, Gen 32)
21:50:41:WU01:FS00:0x22:Unit: 0x0000002534e06d4a5e80cfef1e590d80
21:50:41:WU01:FS00:0x22:Reading tar file core.xml
21:50:41:WU01:FS00:0x22:Reading tar file integrator.xml
21:50:41:WU01:FS00:0x22:Reading tar file state.xml
21:50:41:WU01:FS00:0x22:Reading tar file system.xml
21:50:43:WU01:FS00:0x22igital signatures verified
21:50:43:WU01:FS00:0x22:Folding@home GPU Core22 Folding@home Core
21:50:43:WU01:FS00:0x22:Version 0.0.2
21:51:23:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 0 out of 1000000 steps (0%)
21:51:23:WU01:FS00:0x22:Temperature control disabled. Requirements: single Nvidia GPU, tmax must be < 110 and twait >= 900
21:53:09:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 10000 out of 1000000 steps (1%)
21:54:45:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 20000 out of 1000000 steps (2%)
21:56:22:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 30000 out of 1000000 steps (3%)
21:57:58:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 40000 out of 1000000 steps (4%)
21:59:35:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 50000 out of 1000000 steps (5%)
22:01:24:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 60000 out of 1000000 steps (6%)
22:03:00:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 70000 out of 1000000 steps (7%)
22:04:37:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 80000 out of 1000000 steps (8%)
22:06:14:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 90000 out of 1000000 steps (9%)
22:07:50:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 100000 out of 1000000 steps (10%)
22:09:39:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 110000 out of 1000000 steps (11%)
22:11:16:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 120000 out of 1000000 steps (12%)
22:12:52:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 130000 out of 1000000 steps (13%)
22:14:28:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 140000 out of 1000000 steps (14%)
22:16:05:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 150000 out of 1000000 steps (15%)
22:17:54:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 160000 out of 1000000 steps (16%)
22:19:31:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 170000 out of 1000000 steps (17%)
22:21:07:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 180000 out of 1000000 steps (18%)
22:22:44:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 190000 out of 1000000 steps (19%)
22:24:21:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 200000 out of 1000000 steps (20%)
22:26:09:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 210000 out of 1000000 steps (21%)
22:27:46:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 220000 out of 1000000 steps (22%)
22:29:23:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 230000 out of 1000000 steps (23%)
22:30:59:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 240000 out of 1000000 steps (24%)
22:32:35:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 250000 out of 1000000 steps (25%)
22:34:24:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 260000 out of 1000000 steps (26%)
22:36:01:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 270000 out of 1000000 steps (27%)
22:37:37:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 280000 out of 1000000 steps (28%)
22:39:14:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 290000 out of 1000000 steps (29%)
22:40:50:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 300000 out of 1000000 steps (30%)
22:42:40:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 310000 out of 1000000 steps (31%)
22:44:16:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 320000 out of 1000000 steps (32%)
22:45:53:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 330000 out of 1000000 steps (33%)
22:47:29:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 340000 out of 1000000 steps (34%)
22:49:06:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 350000 out of 1000000 steps (35%)
22:50:55:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 360000 out of 1000000 steps (36%)
22:52:32:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 370000 out of 1000000 steps (37%)
22:54:08:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 380000 out of 1000000 steps (38%)
22:55:45:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 390000 out of 1000000 steps (39%)
22:57:22:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 400000 out of 1000000 steps (40%)
22:59:11:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 410000 out of 1000000 steps (41%)
23:00:47:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 420000 out of 1000000 steps (42%)
23:02:24:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 430000 out of 1000000 steps (43%)
23:04:00:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 440000 out of 1000000 steps (44%)
23:05:37:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 450000 out of 1000000 steps (45%)
23:07:26:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 460000 out of 1000000 steps (46%)
23:09:02:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 470000 out of 1000000 steps (47%)
23:10:39:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 480000 out of 1000000 steps (48%)
23:12:15:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 490000 out of 1000000 steps (49%)
23:13:52:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 500000 out of 1000000 steps (50%)
23:15:41:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 510000 out of 1000000 steps (51%)
23:17:17:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 520000 out of 1000000 steps (52%)
23:18:54:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 530000 out of 1000000 steps (53%)
23:20:30:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 540000 out of 1000000 steps (54%)
23:22:07:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 550000 out of 1000000 steps (55%)
23:23:56:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 560000 out of 1000000 steps (56%)
23:25:33:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 570000 out of 1000000 steps (57%)
23:27:09:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 580000 out of 1000000 steps (58%)
23:28:45:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 590000 out of 1000000 steps (59%)
23:30:22:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 600000 out of 1000000 steps (60%)
23:32:11:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 610000 out of 1000000 steps (61%)
23:33:47:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 620000 out of 1000000 steps (62%)
23:35:24:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 630000 out of 1000000 steps (63%)
23:37:00:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 640000 out of 1000000 steps (64%)
23:38:36:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 650000 out of 1000000 steps (65%)
23:40:26:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 660000 out of 1000000 steps (66%)
23:42:02:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 670000 out of 1000000 steps (67%)
23:43:39:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 680000 out of 1000000 steps (68%)
23:45:15:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 690000 out of 1000000 steps (69%)
23:46:51:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 700000 out of 1000000 steps (70%)
23:48:40:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 710000 out of 1000000 steps (71%)
23:50:17:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 720000 out of 1000000 steps (72%)
23:51:54:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 730000 out of 1000000 steps (73%)
23:53:30:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 740000 out of 1000000 steps (74%)
23:55:06:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 750000 out of 1000000 steps (75%)
23:56:55:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 760000 out of 1000000 steps (76%)
23:58:32:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 770000 out of 1000000 steps (77%)
00:00:08:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 780000 out of 1000000 steps (78%)
00:01:45:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 790000 out of 1000000 steps (79%)
00:03:22:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 800000 out of 1000000 steps (80%)
00:05:11:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 810000 out of 1000000 steps (81%)
00:06:47:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 820000 out of 1000000 steps (82%)
00:08:24:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 830000 out of 1000000 steps (83%)
00:10:00:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 840000 out of 1000000 steps (84%)
00:11:37:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 850000 out of 1000000 steps (85%)
00:13:26:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 860000 out of 1000000 steps (86%)
00:15:03:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 870000 out of 1000000 steps (87%)
00:16:39:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 880000 out of 1000000 steps (88%)
00:18:16:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 890000 out of 1000000 steps (89%)
00:19:53:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 900000 out of 1000000 steps (90%)
00:21:41:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 910000 out of 1000000 steps (91%)
00:23:18:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 920000 out of 1000000 steps (92%)
00:24:54:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 930000 out of 1000000 steps (93%)
00:26:31:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 940000 out of 1000000 steps (94%)
00:28:07:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 950000 out of 1000000 steps (95%)
00:29:57:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 960000 out of 1000000 steps (96%)
00:31:33:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 970000 out of 1000000 steps (97%)
00:33:10:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 980000 out of 1000000 steps (98%)
00:34:46:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 990000 out of 1000000 steps (99%)
00:34:47:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 65.254.110.245:8080
00:34:47:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '65.254.110.245:8080': No WUs available for this configuration
00:34:47:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 18.218.241.186:80
00:34:48:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '18.218.241.186:80': No WUs available for this configuration
00:34:48:ERROR:WU00:FS00:Exception: Could not get an assignment
00:34:48:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 65.254.110.245:8080
00:34:49:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '65.254.110.245:8080': No WUs available for this configuration
00:34:49:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 18.218.241.186:80
00:34:50:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '18.218.241.186:80': No WUs available for this configuration
00:34:50:ERROR:WU00:FS00:Exception: Could not get an assignment
00:35:49:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 65.254.110.245:8080
00:35:49:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '65.254.110.245:8080': No WUs available for this configuration
00:35:49:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 18.218.241.186:80
00:35:50:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '18.218.241.186:80': No WUs available for this configuration
00:35:50:ERROR:WU00:FS00:Exception: Could not get an assignment
00:36:23:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 1000000 out of 1000000 steps (100%)
00:36:35:WU01:FS00:0x22:Saving result file ..\logfile_01.txt
00:36:35:WU01:FS00:0x22:Saving result file checkpointState.xml
00:36:36:WU01:FS00:0x22:Saving result file checkpt.crc
00:36:36:WU01:FS00:0x22:Saving result file positions.xtc
00:36:36:WU01:FS00:0x22:Saving result file science.log
00:36:36:WU01:FS00:0x22:Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
00:36:36:WU01:FS00:FahCore returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
00:36:36:WU01:FS00:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:13877 run:0 clone:108 gen:32 core:0x22 unit:0x0000002534e06d4a5e80cfef1e590d80
00:36:36:WU01:FS00:Uploading 48.12MiB to 52.224.109.74
00:36:36:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 52.224.109.74:8080
00:36:42:WU01:FS00:Upload 5.71%
00:36:48:WU01:FS00:Upload 12.73%
00:36:54:WU01:FS00:Upload 19.74%
00:37:00:WU01:FS00:Upload 27.14%
00:37:06:WU01:FS00:Upload 33.64%
00:37:12:WU01:FS00:Upload 40.26%
00:37:18:WU01:FS00:Upload 47.01%
00:37:24:WU01:FS00:Upload 53.25%
00:37:26:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 65.254.110.245:8080
00:37:26:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '65.254.110.245:8080': No WUs available for this configuration
00:37:26:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 18.218.241.186:80
00:37:27:WU00:FS00:Assigned to work server 140.163.4.241
00:37:27:WU00:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: READY gpu:0:GP102 [GeForce GTX 1080 Ti] 11380 from 140.163.4.241
00:37:27:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 140.163.4.241:8080
00:37:30:WU01:FS00:Upload 57.53%
00:37:35:WU00:FS00ownloading 4.51MiB
00:37:36:WU01:FS00:Upload 64.03%
00:37:41:WU00:FS00ownload 62.29%
00:37:42:WU01:FS00:Upload 69.74%
00:37:42:WU00:FS00ownload complete
00:37:42:WU00:FS00:Received Unit: id:00 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:11743 run:0 clone:1724 gen:40 core:0x22 unit:0x000000428ca304f15e67e1f7df211820
00:37:42:WU00:FS00:Starting
00:37:42:WU00:FS00:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:\Users\ChrisMK72\AppData\Roaming\FAHClient\cores/cores.foldingathome.org/v7/win/64bit/Core_22.fah/FahCore_22.exe -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 705 -lifeline 2040 -checkpoint 30 -gpu-vendor nvidia -opencl-platform 0 -opencl-device 0 -cuda-device 0 -gpu 0
00:37:42:WU00:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 6404
00:37:43:WU00:FS00:Core PID:11832
00:37:43:WU00:FS00:FahCore 0x22 started
00:37:43:WU00:FS00:0x22:*********************** Log Started 2020-04-11T00:37:43Z ***********************
00:37:43:WU00:FS00:0x22:*************************** Core22 Folding@home Core ***************************
00:37:43:WU00:FS00:0x22:       Type: 0x22
00:37:43:WU00:FS00:0x22:       Core: Core22
00:37:43:WU00:FS00:0x22:    Website: Folding@home – Fighting disease with a world wide distributed super computer.
00:37:43:WU00:FS00:0x22:  Copyright: (c) 2009-2018 foldingathome.org
00:37:43:WU00:FS00:0x22:     Author: John Chodera <john.chodera@choderalab.org> and Rafal Wiewiora
00:37:43:WU00:FS00:0x22:             <rafal.wiewiora@choderalab.org>
00:37:43:WU00:FS00:0x22:       Args: -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 705 -lifeline 6404 -checkpoint 30
00:37:43:WU00:FS00:0x22:             -gpu-vendor nvidia -opencl-platform 0 -opencl-device 0 -cuda-device
00:37:43:WU00:FS00:0x22:             0 -gpu 0
00:37:43:WU00:FS00:0x22:     Config: <none>
00:37:43:WU00:FS00:0x22:************************************ Build *************************************
00:37:43:WU00:FS00:0x22:    Version: 0.0.2
00:37:43:WU00:FS00:0x22:       Date: Dec 6 2019
00:37:43:WU00:FS00:0x22:       Time: 21:30:31
00:37:43:WU00:FS00:0x22: Repository: Git
00:37:43:WU00:FS00:0x22:   Revision: abeb39247cc72df5af0f63723edafadb23d5dfbe
00:37:43:WU00:FS00:0x22:     Branch: HEAD
00:37:43:WU00:FS00:0x22:   Compiler: Visual C++ 2008
00:37:43:WU00:FS00:0x22:    Options: /TP /nologo /EHa /wd4297 /wd4103 /Ox /MT
00:37:43:WU00:FS00:0x22:   Platform: win32 10
00:37:43:WU00:FS00:0x22:       Bits: 64
00:37:43:WU00:FS00:0x22:       Mode: Release
00:37:43:WU00:FS00:0x22:************************************ System ************************************
00:37:43:WU00:FS00:0x22:        CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i9-9900K CPU @ 3.60GHz
00:37:43:WU00:FS00:0x22:     CPU ID: GenuineIntel Family 6 Model 158 Stepping 12
00:37:43:WU00:FS00:0x22:       CPUs: 16
00:37:43:WU00:FS00:0x22:     Memory: 31.94GiB
00:37:43:WU00:FS00:0x22:Free Memory: 28.45GiB
00:37:43:WU00:FS00:0x22:    Threads: WINDOWS_THREADS
00:37:43:WU00:FS00:0x22: OS Version: 6.2
00:37:43:WU00:FS00:0x22:Has Battery: false
00:37:43:WU00:FS00:0x22: On Battery: false
00:37:43:WU00:FS00:0x22: UTC Offset: 2
00:37:43:WU00:FS00:0x22:        PID: 11832
00:37:43:WU00:FS00:0x22:        CWD: C:\Users\ChrisMK72\AppData\Roaming\FAHClient\work
00:37:43:WU00:FS00:0x22:         OS: Windows 10 Pro
00:37:43:WU00:FS00:0x22:    OS Arch: AMD64
00:37:43:WU00:FS00:0x22:********************************************************************************
00:37:43:WU00:FS00:0x22roject: 11743 (Run 0, Clone 1724, Gen 40)
00:37:43:WU00:FS00:0x22:Unit: 0x000000428ca304f15e67e1f7df211820
00:37:43:WU00:FS00:0x22:Reading tar file core.xml
00:37:43:WU00:FS00:0x22:Reading tar file integrator.xml
00:37:43:WU00:FS00:0x22:Reading tar file state.xml
00:37:44:WU00:FS00:0x22:Reading tar file system.xml
00:37:44:WU00:FS00:0x22igital signatures verified
00:37:44:WU00:FS00:0x22:Folding@home GPU Core22 Folding@home Core
00:37:44:WU00:FS00:0x22:Version 0.0.2
00:37:48:WU01:FS00:Upload 76.76%
00:37:48:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 0 out of 2000000 steps (0%)
00:37:48:WU00:FS00:0x22:Temperature control disabled. Requirements: single Nvidia GPU, tmax must be < 110 and twait >= 900
00:37:54:WU01:FS00:Upload 82.08%
00:38:00:WU01:FS00:Upload 89.09%
00:38:06:WU01:FS00:Upload 95.07%
00:38:12:WU01:FS00:Upload complete
00:38:12:WU01:FS00:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
00:38:12:WU01:FS00:Final credit estimate, 206218.00 points
00:38:12:WU01:FS00:Cleaning up
00:38:38:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 20000 out of 2000000 steps (1%)
00:39:29:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 40000 out of 2000000 steps (2%)
00:40:20:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 60000 out of 2000000 steps (3%)
00:41:11:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 80000 out of 2000000 steps (4%)
00:42:01:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 100000 out of 2000000 steps (5%)
00:42:53:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 120000 out of 2000000 steps (6%)
00:43:43:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 140000 out of 2000000 steps (7%)
00:44:35:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 160000 out of 2000000 steps (8%)
00:45:26:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 180000 out of 2000000 steps (9%)
00:46:16:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 200000 out of 2000000 steps (10%)
00:47:08:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 220000 out of 2000000 steps (11%)
00:47:58:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 240000 out of 2000000 steps (12%)
00:48:50:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 260000 out of 2000000 steps (13%)
00:49:41:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 280000 out of 2000000 steps (14%)
00:50:31:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 300000 out of 2000000 steps (15%)
00:51:23:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 320000 out of 2000000 steps (16%)
00:52:13:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 340000 out of 2000000 steps (17%)
00:53:05:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 360000 out of 2000000 steps (18%)
00:53:55:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 380000 out of 2000000 steps (19%)
00:54:46:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 400000 out of 2000000 steps (20%)
00:55:38:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 420000 out of 2000000 steps (21%)
00:56:28:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 440000 out of 2000000 steps (22%)
00:57:20:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 460000 out of 2000000 steps (23%)
00:58:10:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 480000 out of 2000000 steps (24%)
00:59:01:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 500000 out of 2000000 steps (25%)
00:59:53:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 520000 out of 2000000 steps (26%)
01:00:43:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 540000 out of 2000000 steps (27%)
01:01:35:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 560000 out of 2000000 steps (28%)
01:02:25:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 580000 out of 2000000 steps (29%)
01:03:16:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 600000 out of 2000000 steps (30%)
01:04:08:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 620000 out of 2000000 steps (31%)
01:04:58:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 640000 out of 2000000 steps (32%)
01:05:50:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 660000 out of 2000000 steps (33%)
01:06:40:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 680000 out of 2000000 steps (34%)
01:07:31:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 700000 out of 2000000 steps (35%)
01:08:23:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 720000 out of 2000000 steps (36%)
01:09:13:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 740000 out of 2000000 steps (37%)
01:10:05:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 760000 out of 2000000 steps (38%)
01:10:55:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 780000 out of 2000000 steps (39%)
01:11:46:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 800000 out of 2000000 steps (40%)
01:12:38:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 820000 out of 2000000 steps (41%)
01:13:28:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 840000 out of 2000000 steps (42%)
01:14:20:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 860000 out of 2000000 steps (43%)
01:15:10:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 880000 out of 2000000 steps (44%)
01:16:01:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 900000 out of 2000000 steps (45%)
01:16:53:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 920000 out of 2000000 steps (46%)
01:17:43:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 940000 out of 2000000 steps (47%)
01:18:35:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 960000 out of 2000000 steps (48%)
01:19:25:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 980000 out of 2000000 steps (49%)
01:20:16:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 1000000 out of 2000000 steps (50%)
01:21:07:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 1020000 out of 2000000 steps (51%)
01:21:58:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 1040000 out of 2000000 steps (52%)
01:22:50:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 1060000 out of 2000000 steps (53%)
01:23:40:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 1080000 out of 2000000 steps (54%)
01:24:31:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 1100000 out of 2000000 steps (55%)
01:25:22:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 1120000 out of 2000000 steps (56%)
01:26:13:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 1140000 out of 2000000 steps (57%)
01:27:05:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 1160000 out of 2000000 steps (58%)
01:27:55:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 1180000 out of 2000000 steps (59%)
01:28:46:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 1200000 out of 2000000 steps (60%)
01:29:37:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 1220000 out of 2000000 steps (61%)
01:30:28:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 1240000 out of 2000000 steps (62%)
01:31:20:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 1260000 out of 2000000 steps (63%)
01:32:10:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 1280000 out of 2000000 steps (64%)
01:33:01:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 1300000 out of 2000000 steps (65%)
01:33:52:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 1320000 out of 2000000 steps (66%)
01:34:43:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 1340000 out of 2000000 steps (67%)
01:35:35:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 1360000 out of 2000000 steps (68%)
01:36:25:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 1380000 out of 2000000 steps (69%)
01:37:16:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 1400000 out of 2000000 steps (70%)
01:38:07:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 1420000 out of 2000000 steps (71%)
01:38:58:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 1440000 out of 2000000 steps (72%)
01:39:50:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 1460000 out of 2000000 steps (73%)
01:40:40:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 1480000 out of 2000000 steps (74%)
01:41:31:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 1500000 out of 2000000 steps (75%)
01:42:22:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 1520000 out of 2000000 steps (76%)
01:43:13:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 1540000 out of 2000000 steps (77%)
01:44:05:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 1560000 out of 2000000 steps (78%)
01:44:55:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 1580000 out of 2000000 steps (79%)
01:45:46:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 1600000 out of 2000000 steps (80%)
01:46:37:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 1620000 out of 2000000 steps (81%)
01:47:28:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 1640000 out of 2000000 steps (82%)
01:48:20:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 1660000 out of 2000000 steps (83%)
01:49:10:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 1680000 out of 2000000 steps (84%)
01:50:01:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 1700000 out of 2000000 steps (85%)
01:50:52:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 1720000 out of 2000000 steps (86%)
01:51:43:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 1740000 out of 2000000 steps (87%)
01:52:35:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 1760000 out of 2000000 steps (88%)
******************************* Date: 2020-04-11 *******************************
01:53:25:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 1780000 out of 2000000 steps (89%)
01:54:16:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 1800000 out of 2000000 steps (90%)
01:55:07:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 1820000 out of 2000000 steps (91%)
01:55:58:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 1840000 out of 2000000 steps (92%)
01:56:50:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 1860000 out of 2000000 steps (93%)
01:57:40:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 1880000 out of 2000000 steps (94%)
01:58:31:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 1900000 out of 2000000 steps (95%)
01:59:22:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 1920000 out of 2000000 steps (96%)
02:00:13:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 1940000 out of 2000000 steps (97%)
02:01:05:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 1960000 out of 2000000 steps (98%)
02:01:55:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 1980000 out of 2000000 steps (99%)
02:01:56:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 65.254.110.245:8080
02:01:56:WARNING:WU01:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '65.254.110.245:8080': No WUs available for this configuration
02:01:56:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 18.218.241.186:80
02:01:57:WARNING:WU01:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '18.218.241.186:80': No WUs available for this configuration
02:01:57:ERROR:WU01:FS00:Exception: Could not get an assignment
02:01:57:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 65.254.110.245:8080
02:01:58:WARNING:WU01:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '65.254.110.245:8080': No WUs available for this configuration
02:01:58:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 18.218.241.186:80
02:01:58:WARNING:WU01:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '18.218.241.186:80': No WUs available for this configuration
02:01:58:ERROR:WU01:FS00:Exception: Could not get an assignment
02:02:46:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 2000000 out of 2000000 steps (100%)
02:02:47:WU00:FS00:0x22:Saving result file ..\logfile_01.txt
02:02:47:WU00:FS00:0x22:Saving result file checkpointState.xml
02:02:48:WU00:FS00:0x22:Saving result file checkpt.crc
02:02:48:WU00:FS00:0x22:Saving result file positions.xtc
02:02:49:WU00:FS00:0x22:Saving result file science.log
02:02:49:WU00:FS00:0x22:Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
02:02:49:WU00:FS00:FahCore returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
02:02:49:WU00:FS00:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:11743 run:0 clone:1724 gen:40 core:0x22 unit:0x000000428ca304f15e67e1f7df211820
02:02:49:WU00:FS00:Uploading 12.61MiB to 140.163.4.241
02:02:49:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 140.163.4.241:8080
02:02:55:WU00:FS00:Upload 21.31%
02:02:57:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 65.254.110.245:8080
02:02:58:WARNING:WU01:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '65.254.110.245:8080': No WUs available for this configuration
02:02:58:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 18.218.241.186:80
02:02:58:WARNING:WU01:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '18.218.241.186:80': No WUs available for this configuration
02:02:58:ERROR:WU01:FS00:Exception: Could not get an assignment
02:03:01:WU00:FS00:Upload 43.11%
02:03:07:WU00:FS00:Upload 68.38%
02:03:13:WU00:FS00:Upload 93.15%
02:03:16:WU00:FS00:Upload complete
02:03:16:WU00:FS00:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
02:03:16:WU00:FS00:Final credit estimate, 95541.00 points
02:03:16:WU00:FS00:Cleaning up
02:04:35:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 65.254.110.245:8080
02:04:35:WARNING:WU01:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '65.254.110.245:8080': No WUs available for this configuration
02:04:35:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 18.218.241.186:80
02:04:36:WARNING:WU01:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '18.218.241.186:80': No WUs available for this configuration
02:04:36:ERROR:WU01:FS00:Exception: Could not get an assignment
02:07:12:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 65.254.110.245:8080
02:07:12:WARNING:WU01:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '65.254.110.245:8080': No WUs available for this configuration
02:07:12:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 18.218.241.186:80
02:07:13:WU01:FS00:Assigned to work server 140.163.4.231
02:07:13:WU01:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: READY gpu:0:GP102 [GeForce GTX 1080 Ti] 11380 from 140.163.4.231
02:07:13:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 140.163.4.231:8080
02:07:34:WARNING:WU01:FS00:WorkServer connection failed on port 8080 trying 80
02:07:34:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 140.163.4.231:80
02:11:18:WU01:FS00ownloading 13.14MiB
02:11:24:WU01:FS00ownload 60.86%
02:11:27:WU01:FS00ownload complete
02:11:27:WU01:FS00:Received Unit: id:01 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:11752 run:0 clone:3268 gen:11 core:0x22 unit:0x000000218ca304e75e6a806de7fac1c4
02:11:27:WU01:FS00:Starting
02:11:27:WU01:FS00:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:\Users\ChrisMK72\AppData\Roaming\FAHClient\cores/cores.foldingathome.org/v7/win/64bit/Core_22.fah/FahCore_22.exe -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 705 -lifeline 2040 -checkpoint 30 -gpu-vendor nvidia -opencl-platform 0 -opencl-device 0 -cuda-device 0 -gpu 0
02:11:27:WU01:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 11524
02:11:27:WU01:FS00:Core PID:11496
02:11:27:WU01:FS00:FahCore 0x22 started
02:11:27:WU01:FS00:0x22:*********************** Log Started 2020-04-11T02:11:27Z ***********************
02:11:27:WU01:FS00:0x22:*************************** Core22 Folding@home Core ***************************
02:11:27:WU01:FS00:0x22:       Type: 0x22
02:11:27:WU01:FS00:0x22:       Core: Core22
02:11:27:WU01:FS00:0x22:    Website: Folding@home – Fighting disease with a world wide distributed super computer.
02:11:27:WU01:FS00:0x22:  Copyright: (c) 2009-2018 foldingathome.org
02:11:27:WU01:FS00:0x22:     Author: John Chodera <john.chodera@choderalab.org> and Rafal Wiewiora
02:11:27:WU01:FS00:0x22:             <rafal.wiewiora@choderalab.org>
02:11:27:WU01:FS00:0x22:       Args: -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 705 -lifeline 11524 -checkpoint 30
02:11:27:WU01:FS00:0x22:             -gpu-vendor nvidia -opencl-platform 0 -opencl-device 0 -cuda-device
02:11:27:WU01:FS00:0x22:             0 -gpu 0
02:11:27:WU01:FS00:0x22:     Config: <none>
02:11:27:WU01:FS00:0x22:************************************ Build *************************************
02:11:27:WU01:FS00:0x22:    Version: 0.0.2
02:11:27:WU01:FS00:0x22:       Date: Dec 6 2019
02:11:27:WU01:FS00:0x22:       Time: 21:30:31
02:11:27:WU01:FS00:0x22: Repository: Git
02:11:27:WU01:FS00:0x22:   Revision: abeb39247cc72df5af0f63723edafadb23d5dfbe
02:11:27:WU01:FS00:0x22:     Branch: HEAD
02:11:27:WU01:FS00:0x22:   Compiler: Visual C++ 2008
02:11:27:WU01:FS00:0x22:    Options: /TP /nologo /EHa /wd4297 /wd4103 /Ox /MT
02:11:27:WU01:FS00:0x22:   Platform: win32 10
02:11:27:WU01:FS00:0x22:       Bits: 64
02:11:27:WU01:FS00:0x22:       Mode: Release
02:11:27:WU01:FS00:0x22:************************************ System ************************************
02:11:27:WU01:FS00:0x22:        CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i9-9900K CPU @ 3.60GHz
02:11:27:WU01:FS00:0x22:     CPU ID: GenuineIntel Family 6 Model 158 Stepping 12
02:11:27:WU01:FS00:0x22:       CPUs: 16
02:11:27:WU01:FS00:0x22:     Memory: 31.94GiB
02:11:27:WU01:FS00:0x22:Free Memory: 28.37GiB
02:11:27:WU01:FS00:0x22:    Threads: WINDOWS_THREADS
02:11:27:WU01:FS00:0x22: OS Version: 6.2
02:11:27:WU01:FS00:0x22:Has Battery: false
02:11:27:WU01:FS00:0x22: On Battery: false
02:11:27:WU01:FS00:0x22: UTC Offset: 2
02:11:27:WU01:FS00:0x22:        PID: 11496
02:11:27:WU01:FS00:0x22:        CWD: C:\Users\ChrisMK72\AppData\Roaming\FAHClient\work
02:11:27:WU01:FS00:0x22:         OS: Windows 10 Pro
02:11:27:WU01:FS00:0x22:    OS Arch: AMD64
02:11:27:WU01:FS00:0x22:********************************************************************************
02:11:27:WU01:FS00:0x22roject: 11752 (Run 0, Clone 3268, Gen 11)
02:11:27:WU01:FS00:0x22:Unit: 0x000000218ca304e75e6a806de7fac1c4
02:11:27:WU01:FS00:0x22:Reading tar file core.xml
02:11:27:WU01:FS00:0x22:Reading tar file integrator.xml
02:11:27:WU01:FS00:0x22:Reading tar file state.xml
02:11:29:WU01:FS00:0x22:Reading tar file system.xml
02:11:30:WU01:FS00:0x22igital signatures verified
02:11:30:WU01:FS00:0x22:Folding@home GPU Core22 Folding@home Core
02:11:30:WU01:FS00:0x22:Version 0.0.2
02:11:42:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 0 out of 1000000 steps (0%)
02:11:42:WU01:FS00:0x22:Temperature control disabled. Requirements: single Nvidia GPU, tmax must be < 110 and twait >= 900
02:13:04:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 10000 out of 1000000 steps (1%)
02:14:25:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 20000 out of 1000000 steps (2%)
02:15:47:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 30000 out of 1000000 steps (3%)
02:17:09:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 40000 out of 1000000 steps (4%)
02:18:30:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 50000 out of 1000000 steps (5%)
02:19:56:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 60000 out of 1000000 steps (6%)
02:21:18:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 70000 out of 1000000 steps (7%)
02:22:39:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 80000 out of 1000000 steps (8%)
02:24:01:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 90000 out of 1000000 steps (9%)
02:25:23:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 100000 out of 1000000 steps (10%)
02:26:48:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 110000 out of 1000000 steps (11%)
02:28:10:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 120000 out of 1000000 steps (12%)
02:29:32:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 130000 out of 1000000 steps (13%)
02:30:54:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 140000 out of 1000000 steps (14%)
02:32:15:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 150000 out of 1000000 steps (15%)
02:33:41:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 160000 out of 1000000 steps (16%)
02:35:02:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 170000 out of 1000000 steps (17%)
02:36:25:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 180000 out of 1000000 steps (18%)
02:37:47:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 190000 out of 1000000 steps (19%)
02:39:09:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 200000 out of 1000000 steps (20%)
02:40:34:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 210000 out of 1000000 steps (21%)
02:41:56:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 220000 out of 1000000 steps (22%)
02:43:18:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 230000 out of 1000000 steps (23%)
02:44:40:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 240000 out of 1000000 steps (24%)
02:46:02:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 250000 out of 1000000 steps (25%)
02:47:27:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 260000 out of 1000000 steps (26%)
02:48:49:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 270000 out of 1000000 steps (27%)
02:50:11:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 280000 out of 1000000 steps (28%)
02:51:33:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 290000 out of 1000000 steps (29%)
02:52:55:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 300000 out of 1000000 steps (30%)
02:54:21:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 310000 out of 1000000 steps (31%)
02:55:42:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 320000 out of 1000000 steps (32%)
02:57:04:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 330000 out of 1000000 steps (33%)
02:58:26:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 340000 out of 1000000 steps (34%)
02:59:48:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 350000 out of 1000000 steps (35%)
03:01:14:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 360000 out of 1000000 steps (36%)
03:02:36:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 370000 out of 1000000 steps (37%)
03:03:57:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 380000 out of 1000000 steps (38%)
03:05:19:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 390000 out of 1000000 steps (39%)
03:06:41:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 400000 out of 1000000 steps (40%)
03:08:07:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 410000 out of 1000000 steps (41%)
03:09:29:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 420000 out of 1000000 steps (42%)
03:10:51:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 430000 out of 1000000 steps (43%)
03:12:13:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 440000 out of 1000000 steps (44%)
03:13:35:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 450000 out of 1000000 steps (45%)
03:15:01:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 460000 out of 1000000 steps (46%)
03:16:23:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 470000 out of 1000000 steps (47%)
03:17:45:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 480000 out of 1000000 steps (48%)
03:19:07:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 490000 out of 1000000 steps (49%)
03:20:29:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 500000 out of 1000000 steps (50%)
03:21:54:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 510000 out of 1000000 steps (51%)
03:23:16:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 520000 out of 1000000 steps (52%)
03:24:38:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 530000 out of 1000000 steps (53%)
03:26:00:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 540000 out of 1000000 steps (54%)
03:27:23:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 550000 out of 1000000 steps (55%)
03:28:48:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 560000 out of 1000000 steps (56%)
03:30:10:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 570000 out of 1000000 steps (57%)
03:31:32:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 580000 out of 1000000 steps (58%)
03:32:54:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 590000 out of 1000000 steps (59%)
03:34:16:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 600000 out of 1000000 steps (60%)
03:35:41:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 610000 out of 1000000 steps (61%)
03:37:04:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 620000 out of 1000000 steps (62%)
03:38:25:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 630000 out of 1000000 steps (63%)
03:39:48:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 640000 out of 1000000 steps (64%)
03:41:10:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 650000 out of 1000000 steps (65%)
03:42:36:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 660000 out of 1000000 steps (66%)
03:43:58:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 670000 out of 1000000 steps (67%)
03:45:20:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 680000 out of 1000000 steps (68%)
03:46:42:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 690000 out of 1000000 steps (69%)
03:48:03:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 700000 out of 1000000 steps (70%)
03:49:29:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 710000 out of 1000000 steps (71%)
03:50:51:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 720000 out of 1000000 steps (72%)
03:52:13:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 730000 out of 1000000 steps (73%)
03:53:35:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 740000 out of 1000000 steps (74%)
03:54:57:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 750000 out of 1000000 steps (75%)
03:56:22:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 760000 out of 1000000 steps (76%)
03:57:44:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 770000 out of 1000000 steps (77%)
03:59:06:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 780000 out of 1000000 steps (78%)
04:00:28:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 790000 out of 1000000 steps (79%)
04:01:50:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 800000 out of 1000000 steps (80%)
04:03:17:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 810000 out of 1000000 steps (81%)
04:04:39:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 820000 out of 1000000 steps (82%)
04:06:03:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 830000 out of 1000000 steps (83%)
04:07:25:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 840000 out of 1000000 steps (84%)
04:08:48:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 850000 out of 1000000 steps (85%)
04:10:14:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 860000 out of 1000000 steps (86%)
04:11:37:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 870000 out of 1000000 steps (87%)
04:13:00:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 880000 out of 1000000 steps (88%)
04:14:22:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 890000 out of 1000000 steps (89%)
04:15:45:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 900000 out of 1000000 steps (90%)
04:17:11:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 910000 out of 1000000 steps (91%)
04:18:33:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 920000 out of 1000000 steps (92%)
04:19:56:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 930000 out of 1000000 steps (93%)
04:21:19:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 940000 out of 1000000 steps (94%)
04:22:41:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 950000 out of 1000000 steps (95%)
04:24:07:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 960000 out of 1000000 steps (96%)
04:25:29:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 970000 out of 1000000 steps (97%)
04:26:51:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 980000 out of 1000000 steps (98%)
04:28:12:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 990000 out of 1000000 steps (99%)
04:28:13:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 65.254.110.245:8080
04:28:13:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '65.254.110.245:8080': No WUs available for this configuration
04:28:13:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 18.218.241.186:80
04:28:14:WU00:FS00:Assigned to work server 13.82.98.119
04:28:14:WU00:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: RUNNING gpu:0:GP102 [GeForce GTX 1080 Ti] 11380 from 13.82.98.119
04:28:14:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 13.82.98.119:8080
04:28:14:WU00:FS00ownloading 12.97MiB
04:28:17:WU00:FS00ownload complete
04:28:17:WU00:FS00:Received Unit: id:00 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:14549 run:0 clone:800 gen:3 core:0x22 unit:0x000000030d5262775e863e3846fdc561
04:29:35:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 1000000 out of 1000000 steps (100%)
04:29:38:WU01:FS00:0x22:Saving result file ..\logfile_01.txt
04:29:38:WU01:FS00:0x22:Saving result file checkpointState.xml
04:29:41:WU01:FS00:0x22:Saving result file checkpt.crc
04:29:41:WU01:FS00:0x22:Saving result file positions.xtc
04:29:43:WU01:FS00:0x22:Saving result file science.log
04:29:43:WU01:FS00:0x22:Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
04:29:43:WU01:FS00:FahCore returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
04:29:43:WU01:FS00:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:11752 run:0 clone:3268 gen:11 core:0x22 unit:0x000000218ca304e75e6a806de7fac1c4
04:29:43:WU01:FS00:Uploading 24.33MiB to 140.163.4.231
04:29:43:WU00:FS00:Starting
04:29:43:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 140.163.4.231:8080
04:29:43:WU00:FS00:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:\Users\ChrisMK72\AppData\Roaming\FAHClient\cores/cores.foldingathome.org/v7/win/64bit/Core_22.fah/FahCore_22.exe -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 705 -lifeline 2040 -checkpoint 30 -gpu-vendor nvidia -opencl-platform 0 -opencl-device 0 -cuda-device 0 -gpu 0
04:29:43:WU00:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 10204
04:29:44:WU00:FS00:Core PID:4136
04:29:44:WU00:FS00:FahCore 0x22 started
04:29:44:WU00:FS00:0x22:*********************** Log Started 2020-04-11T04:29:44Z ***********************
04:29:44:WU00:FS00:0x22:*************************** Core22 Folding@home Core ***************************
04:29:44:WU00:FS00:0x22:       Type: 0x22
04:29:44:WU00:FS00:0x22:       Core: Core22
04:29:44:WU00:FS00:0x22:    Website: Folding@home – Fighting disease with a world wide distributed super computer.
04:29:44:WU00:FS00:0x22:  Copyright: (c) 2009-2018 foldingathome.org
04:29:44:WU00:FS00:0x22:     Author: John Chodera <john.chodera@choderalab.org> and Rafal Wiewiora
04:29:44:WU00:FS00:0x22:             <rafal.wiewiora@choderalab.org>
04:29:44:WU00:FS00:0x22:       Args: -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 705 -lifeline 10204 -checkpoint 30
04:29:44:WU00:FS00:0x22:             -gpu-vendor nvidia -opencl-platform 0 -opencl-device 0 -cuda-device
04:29:44:WU00:FS00:0x22:             0 -gpu 0
04:29:44:WU00:FS00:0x22:     Config: <none>
04:29:44:WU00:FS00:0x22:************************************ Build *************************************
04:29:44:WU00:FS00:0x22:    Version: 0.0.2
04:29:44:WU00:FS00:0x22:       Date: Dec 6 2019
04:29:44:WU00:FS00:0x22:       Time: 21:30:31
04:29:44:WU00:FS00:0x22: Repository: Git
04:29:44:WU00:FS00:0x22:   Revision: abeb39247cc72df5af0f63723edafadb23d5dfbe
04:29:44:WU00:FS00:0x22:     Branch: HEAD
04:29:44:WU00:FS00:0x22:   Compiler: Visual C++ 2008
04:29:44:WU00:FS00:0x22:    Options: /TP /nologo /EHa /wd4297 /wd4103 /Ox /MT
04:29:44:WU00:FS00:0x22:   Platform: win32 10
04:29:44:WU00:FS00:0x22:       Bits: 64
04:29:44:WU00:FS00:0x22:       Mode: Release
04:29:44:WU00:FS00:0x22:************************************ System ************************************
04:29:44:WU00:FS00:0x22:        CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i9-9900K CPU @ 3.60GHz
04:29:44:WU00:FS00:0x22:     CPU ID: GenuineIntel Family 6 Model 158 Stepping 12
04:29:44:WU00:FS00:0x22:       CPUs: 16
04:29:44:WU00:FS00:0x22:     Memory: 31.94GiB
04:29:44:WU00:FS00:0x22:Free Memory: 28.27GiB
04:29:44:WU00:FS00:0x22:    Threads: WINDOWS_THREADS
04:29:44:WU00:FS00:0x22: OS Version: 6.2
04:29:44:WU00:FS00:0x22:Has Battery: false
04:29:44:WU00:FS00:0x22: On Battery: false
04:29:44:WU00:FS00:0x22: UTC Offset: 2
04:29:44:WU00:FS00:0x22:        PID: 4136
04:29:44:WU00:FS00:0x22:        CWD: C:\Users\ChrisMK72\AppData\Roaming\FAHClient\work
04:29:44:WU00:FS00:0x22:         OS: Windows 10 Pro
04:29:44:WU00:FS00:0x22:    OS Arch: AMD64
04:29:44:WU00:FS00:0x22:********************************************************************************
04:29:44:WU00:FS00:0x22roject: 14549 (Run 0, Clone 800, Gen 3)
04:29:44:WU00:FS00:0x22:Unit: 0x000000030d5262775e863e3846fdc561
04:29:44:WU00:FS00:0x22:Reading tar file core.xml
04:29:44:WU00:FS00:0x22:Reading tar file integrator.xml
04:29:44:WU00:FS00:0x22:Reading tar file state.xml
04:29:44:WU00:FS00:0x22:Reading tar file system.xml
04:29:44:WU00:FS00:0x22igital signatures verified
04:29:44:WU00:FS00:0x22:Folding@home GPU Core22 Folding@home Core
04:29:44:WU00:FS00:0x22:Version 0.0.2
04:29:48:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 0 out of 8000000 steps (0%)
04:29:48:WU00:FS00:0x22:Temperature control disabled. Requirements: single Nvidia GPU, tmax must be < 110 and twait >= 900
04:29:59:WU01:FS00:Upload 0.77%
04:30:05:WU01:FS00:Upload 13.10%
04:30:20:WU01:FS00:Upload 22.60%
04:30:26:WU01:FS00:Upload 34.42%
04:30:32:WU01:FS00:Upload 47.77%
04:30:38:WU01:FS00:Upload 60.87%
04:30:44:WU01:FS00:Upload 74.23%
04:30:50:WU01:FS00:Upload 87.59%
04:30:59:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 80000 out of 8000000 steps (1%)
04:31:00:WU01:FS00:Upload complete
04:31:00:WU01:FS00:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
04:31:00:WU01:FS00:Final credit estimate, 130396.00 points
04:31:00:WU01:FS00:Cleaning up
04:32:09:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 160000 out of 8000000 steps (2%)
04:33:20:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 240000 out of 8000000 steps (3%)
04:34:31:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 320000 out of 8000000 steps (4%)
04:35:41:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 400000 out of 8000000 steps (5%)
04:36:52:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 480000 out of 8000000 steps (6%)
04:38:03:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 560000 out of 8000000 steps (7%)
04:39:14:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 640000 out of 8000000 steps (8%)
04:40:25:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 720000 out of 8000000 steps (9%)
04:41:35:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 800000 out of 8000000 steps (10%)
04:42:46:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 880000 out of 8000000 steps (11%)
04:43:57:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 960000 out of 8000000 steps (12%)
04:45:07:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 1040000 out of 8000000 steps (13%)
04:46:19:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 1120000 out of 8000000 steps (14%)
04:47:29:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 1200000 out of 8000000 steps (15%)
04:48:40:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 1280000 out of 8000000 steps (16%)
04:49:51:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 1360000 out of 8000000 steps (17%)
04:51:01:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 1440000 out of 8000000 steps (18%)
04:52:12:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 1520000 out of 8000000 steps (19%)
04:53:23:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 1600000 out of 8000000 steps (20%)
04:54:34:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 1680000 out of 8000000 steps (21%)
04:55:45:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 1760000 out of 8000000 steps (22%)
04:56:55:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 1840000 out of 8000000 steps (23%)
04:58:06:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 1920000 out of 8000000 steps (24%)
04:59:17:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 2000000 out of 8000000 steps (25%)
05:00:28:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 2080000 out of 8000000 steps (26%)
05:01:38:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 2160000 out of 8000000 steps (27%)
05:02:49:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 2240000 out of 8000000 steps (28%)
05:04:00:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 2320000 out of 8000000 steps (29%)
05:05:10:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 2400000 out of 8000000 steps (30%)
05:06:21:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 2480000 out of 8000000 steps (31%)
05:07:32:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 2560000 out of 8000000 steps (32%)
05:08:43:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 2640000 out of 8000000 steps (33%)
05:09:54:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 2720000 out of 8000000 steps (34%)
05:11:04:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 2800000 out of 8000000 steps (35%)
05:12:15:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 2880000 out of 8000000 steps (36%)
05:13:26:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 2960000 out of 8000000 steps (37%)
05:14:37:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 3040000 out of 8000000 steps (38%)
05:15:48:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 3120000 out of 8000000 steps (39%)
05:16:58:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 3200000 out of 8000000 steps (40%)
05:18:09:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 3280000 out of 8000000 steps (41%)
05:19:20:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 3360000 out of 8000000 steps (42%)
05:20:31:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 3440000 out of 8000000 steps (43%)
05:21:42:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 3520000 out of 8000000 steps (44%)
05:22:53:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 3600000 out of 8000000 steps (45%)
05:24:04:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 3680000 out of 8000000 steps (46%)
05:25:15:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 3760000 out of 8000000 steps (47%)
05:26:26:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 3840000 out of 8000000 steps (48%)
05:27:37:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 3920000 out of 8000000 steps (49%)
05:28:48:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 4000000 out of 8000000 steps (50%)
05:29:59:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 4080000 out of 8000000 steps (51%)
05:31:10:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 4160000 out of 8000000 steps (52%)
05:32:20:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 4240000 out of 8000000 steps (53%)
05:33:31:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 4320000 out of 8000000 steps (54%)
05:34:42:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 4400000 out of 8000000 steps (55%)
05:35:53:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 4480000 out of 8000000 steps (56%)
05:37:04:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 4560000 out of 8000000 steps (57%)
05:38:15:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 4640000 out of 8000000 steps (58%)
05:39:26:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 4720000 out of 8000000 steps (59%)
05:40:37:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 4800000 out of 8000000 steps (60%)
05:41:48:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 4880000 out of 8000000 steps (61%)
05:42:59:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 4960000 out of 8000000 steps (62%)
05:44:09:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 5040000 out of 8000000 steps (63%)
05:45:20:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 5120000 out of 8000000 steps (64%)
05:46:31:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 5200000 out of 8000000 steps (65%)
05:47:42:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 5280000 out of 8000000 steps (66%)
05:48:53:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 5360000 out of 8000000 steps (67%)
05:50:04:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 5440000 out of 8000000 steps (68%)
05:51:15:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 5520000 out of 8000000 steps (69%)
05:52:26:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 5600000 out of 8000000 steps (70%)
05:53:37:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 5680000 out of 8000000 steps (71%)
05:54:48:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 5760000 out of 8000000 steps (72%)
05:55:58:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 5840000 out of 8000000 steps (73%)
05:57:09:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 5920000 out of 8000000 steps (74%)
05:58:20:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 6000000 out of 8000000 steps (75%)
05:59:31:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 6080000 out of 8000000 steps (76%)
06:00:42:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 6160000 out of 8000000 steps (77%)
06:01:52:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 6240000 out of 8000000 steps (78%)
06:03:03:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 6320000 out of 8000000 steps (79%)
06:04:14:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 6400000 out of 8000000 steps (80%)
06:05:25:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 6480000 out of 8000000 steps (81%)
06:06:36:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 6560000 out of 8000000 steps (82%)
06:07:46:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 6640000 out of 8000000 steps (83%)
06:08:57:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 6720000 out of 8000000 steps (84%)
06:10:08:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 6800000 out of 8000000 steps (85%)
06:11:19:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 6880000 out of 8000000 steps (86%)
06:12:30:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 6960000 out of 8000000 steps (87%)
06:13:40:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 7040000 out of 8000000 steps (88%)
06:14:51:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 7120000 out of 8000000 steps (89%)
06:16:02:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 7200000 out of 8000000 steps (90%)
06:17:13:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 7280000 out of 8000000 steps (91%)
06:18:24:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 7360000 out of 8000000 steps (92%)
06:19:35:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 7440000 out of 8000000 steps (93%)
06:20:46:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 7520000 out of 8000000 steps (94%)
06:21:56:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 7600000 out of 8000000 steps (95%)
06:23:07:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 7680000 out of 8000000 steps (96%)
06:24:18:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 7760000 out of 8000000 steps (97%)
06:25:29:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 7840000 out of 8000000 steps (98%)
06:26:40:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 7920000 out of 8000000 steps (99%)
06:26:40:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 65.254.110.245:8080
06:26:40:WARNING:WU01:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '65.254.110.245:8080': No WUs available for this configuration
06:26:40:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 18.218.241.186:80
06:26:41:WARNING:WU01:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '18.218.241.186:80': No WUs available for this configuration
06:26:41:ERROR:WU01:FS00:Exception: Could not get an assignment
06:26:41:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 65.254.110.245:8080
06:26:42:WARNING:WU01:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '65.254.110.245:8080': No WUs available for this configuration
06:26:42:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 18.218.241.186:80
06:26:42:WARNING:WU01:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '18.218.241.186:80': No WUs available for this configuration
06:26:42:ERROR:WU01:FS00:Exception: Could not get an assignment
06:27:41:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 65.254.110.245:8080
06:27:42:WARNING:WU01:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '65.254.110.245:8080': No WUs available for this configuration
06:27:42:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 18.218.241.186:80
06:27:42:WARNING:WU01:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '18.218.241.186:80': No WUs available for this configuration
06:27:42:ERROR:WU01:FS00:Exception: Could not get an assignment
06:27:50:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 8000000 out of 8000000 steps (100%)
06:27:51:WU00:FS00:0x22:Saving result file ..\logfile_01.txt
06:27:51:WU00:FS00:0x22:Saving result file checkpointState.xml
06:27:51:WU00:FS00:0x22:Saving result file checkpt.crc
06:27:51:WU00:FS00:0x22:Saving result file positions.xtc
06:27:51:WU00:FS00:0x22:Saving result file science.log
06:27:51:WU00:FS00:0x22:Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
06:27:51:WU00:FS00:FahCore returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
06:27:51:WU00:FS00:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:14549 run:0 clone:800 gen:3 core:0x22 unit:0x000000030d5262775e863e3846fdc561
06:27:51:WU00:FS00:Uploading 22.07MiB to 13.82.98.119
06:27:51:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 13.82.98.119:8080
06:27:57:WU00:FS00:Upload 13.02%
06:28:03:WU00:FS00:Upload 26.05%
06:28:09:WU00:FS00:Upload 40.49%
06:28:15:WU00:FS00:Upload 56.06%
06:28:21:WU00:FS00:Upload 71.07%
06:28:27:WU00:FS00:Upload 87.21%
06:28:32:WU00:FS00:Upload complete
06:28:32:WU00:FS00:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
06:28:32:WU00:FS00:Final credit estimate, 129524.00 points
06:28:32:WU00:FS00:Cleaning up
06:29:18:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 65.254.110.245:8080
06:29:19:WU01:FS00:Assigned to work server 128.252.203.4
06:29:19:WU01:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: READY gpu:0:GP102 [GeForce GTX 1080 Ti] 11380 from 128.252.203.4
06:29:19:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 128.252.203.4:8080
06:29:20:WU01:FS00ownloading 38.41MiB
06:29:26:WU01:FS00ownload 41.17%
06:29:32:WU01:FS00ownload 87.54%
06:29:33:WU01:FS00ownload complete
06:29:33:WU01:FS00:Received Unit: id:01 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:14543 run:0 clone:400 gen:34 core:0x22 unit:0x0000002a80fccb045e7fc1c0af1ec07c
06:29:33:WU01:FS00:Starting
06:29:33:WU01:FS00:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:\Users\ChrisMK72\AppData\Roaming\FAHClient\cores/cores.foldingathome.org/v7/win/64bit/Core_22.fah/FahCore_22.exe -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 705 -lifeline 2040 -checkpoint 30 -gpu-vendor nvidia -opencl-platform 0 -opencl-device 0 -cuda-device 0 -gpu 0
06:29:33:WU01:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 1368
06:29:33:WU01:FS00:Core PID:3452
06:29:33:WU01:FS00:FahCore 0x22 started
06:29:34:WU01:FS00:0x22:*********************** Log Started 2020-04-11T06:29:33Z ***********************
06:29:34:WU01:FS00:0x22:*************************** Core22 Folding@home Core ***************************
06:29:34:WU01:FS00:0x22:       Type: 0x22
06:29:34:WU01:FS00:0x22:       Core: Core22
06:29:34:WU01:FS00:0x22:    Website: Folding@home – Fighting disease with a world wide distributed super computer.
06:29:34:WU01:FS00:0x22:  Copyright: (c) 2009-2018 foldingathome.org
06:29:34:WU01:FS00:0x22:     Author: John Chodera <john.chodera@choderalab.org> and Rafal Wiewiora
06:29:34:WU01:FS00:0x22:             <rafal.wiewiora@choderalab.org>
06:29:34:WU01:FS00:0x22:       Args: -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 705 -lifeline 1368 -checkpoint 30
06:29:34:WU01:FS00:0x22:             -gpu-vendor nvidia -opencl-platform 0 -opencl-device 0 -cuda-device
06:29:34:WU01:FS00:0x22:             0 -gpu 0
06:29:34:WU01:FS00:0x22:     Config: <none>
06:29:34:WU01:FS00:0x22:************************************ Build *************************************
06:29:34:WU01:FS00:0x22:    Version: 0.0.2
06:29:34:WU01:FS00:0x22:       Date: Dec 6 2019
06:29:34:WU01:FS00:0x22:       Time: 21:30:31
06:29:34:WU01:FS00:0x22: Repository: Git
06:29:34:WU01:FS00:0x22:   Revision: abeb39247cc72df5af0f63723edafadb23d5dfbe
06:29:34:WU01:FS00:0x22:     Branch: HEAD
06:29:34:WU01:FS00:0x22:   Compiler: Visual C++ 2008
06:29:34:WU01:FS00:0x22:    Options: /TP /nologo /EHa /wd4297 /wd4103 /Ox /MT
06:29:34:WU01:FS00:0x22:   Platform: win32 10
06:29:34:WU01:FS00:0x22:       Bits: 64
06:29:34:WU01:FS00:0x22:       Mode: Release
06:29:34:WU01:FS00:0x22:************************************ System ************************************
06:29:34:WU01:FS00:0x22:        CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i9-9900K CPU @ 3.60GHz
06:29:34:WU01:FS00:0x22:     CPU ID: GenuineIntel Family 6 Model 158 Stepping 12
06:29:34:WU01:FS00:0x22:       CPUs: 16
06:29:34:WU01:FS00:0x22:     Memory: 31.94GiB
06:29:34:WU01:FS00:0x22:Free Memory: 28.23GiB
06:29:34:WU01:FS00:0x22:    Threads: WINDOWS_THREADS
06:29:34:WU01:FS00:0x22: OS Version: 6.2
06:29:34:WU01:FS00:0x22:Has Battery: false
06:29:34:WU01:FS00:0x22: On Battery: false
06:29:34:WU01:FS00:0x22: UTC Offset: 2
06:29:34:WU01:FS00:0x22:        PID: 3452
06:29:34:WU01:FS00:0x22:        CWD: C:\Users\ChrisMK72\AppData\Roaming\FAHClient\work
06:29:34:WU01:FS00:0x22:         OS: Windows 10 Pro
06:29:34:WU01:FS00:0x22:    OS Arch: AMD64
06:29:34:WU01:FS00:0x22:********************************************************************************
06:29:34:WU01:FS00:0x22roject: 14543 (Run 0, Clone 400, Gen 34)
06:29:34:WU01:FS00:0x22:Unit: 0x0000002a80fccb045e7fc1c0af1ec07c
06:29:34:WU01:FS00:0x22:Reading tar file core.xml
06:29:34:WU01:FS00:0x22:Reading tar file integrator.xml
06:29:34:WU01:FS00:0x22:Reading tar file state.xml
06:29:34:WU01:FS00:0x22:Reading tar file system.xml
06:29:34:WU01:FS00:0x22igital signatures verified
06:29:34:WU01:FS00:0x22:Folding@home GPU Core22 Folding@home Core
06:29:34:WU01:FS00:0x22:Version 0.0.2
06:29:39:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 0 out of 4000000 steps (0%)
06:29:39:WU01:FS00:0x22:Temperature control disabled. Requirements: single Nvidia GPU, tmax must be < 110 and twait >= 900
06:31:20:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 40000 out of 4000000 steps (1%)
06:33:02:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 80000 out of 4000000 steps (2%)
06:34:45:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 120000 out of 4000000 steps (3%)
06:36:27:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 160000 out of 4000000 steps (4%)
06:38:08:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 200000 out of 4000000 steps (5%)
06:39:51:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 240000 out of 4000000 steps (6%)
06:41:33:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 280000 out of 4000000 steps (7%)
06:43:15:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 320000 out of 4000000 steps (8%)
06:44:58:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 360000 out of 4000000 steps (9%)
06:46:39:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 400000 out of 4000000 steps (10%)
06:48:22:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 440000 out of 4000000 steps (11%)
06:50:04:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 480000 out of 4000000 steps (12%)
06:51:46:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 520000 out of 4000000 steps (13%)
06:53:29:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 560000 out of 4000000 steps (14%)
06:55:10:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 600000 out of 4000000 steps (15%)
06:56:52:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 640000 out of 4000000 steps (16%)
06:58:35:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 680000 out of 4000000 steps (17%)
07:00:17:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 720000 out of 4000000 steps (18%)
07:02:00:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 760000 out of 4000000 steps (19%)
07:03:41:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 800000 out of 4000000 steps (20%)
07:05:23:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 840000 out of 4000000 steps (21%)
07:07:06:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 880000 out of 4000000 steps (22%)
07:08:48:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 920000 out of 4000000 steps (23%)
07:10:31:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 960000 out of 4000000 steps (24%)
07:12:12:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 1000000 out of 4000000 steps (25%)
07:13:54:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 1040000 out of 4000000 steps (26%)
07:15:37:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 1080000 out of 4000000 steps (27%)
07:17:19:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 1120000 out of 4000000 steps (28%)
07:19:02:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 1160000 out of 4000000 steps (29%)
07:20:43:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 1200000 out of 4000000 steps (30%)
07:22:25:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 1240000 out of 4000000 steps (31%)
07:24:08:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 1280000 out of 4000000 steps (32%)
07:25:50:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 1320000 out of 4000000 steps (33%)
07:27:33:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 1360000 out of 4000000 steps (34%)
07:29:14:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 1400000 out of 4000000 steps (35%)
07:30:56:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 1440000 out of 4000000 steps (36%)
07:32:39:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 1480000 out of 4000000 steps (37%)
07:34:21:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 1520000 out of 4000000 steps (38%)
07:36:04:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 1560000 out of 4000000 steps (39%)
07:37:45:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 1600000 out of 4000000 steps (40%)
07:39:27:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 1640000 out of 4000000 steps (41%)
07:41:10:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 1680000 out of 4000000 steps (42%)
07:42:52:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 1720000 out of 4000000 steps (43%)
07:44:35:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 1760000 out of 4000000 steps (44%)
07:46:16:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 1800000 out of 4000000 steps (45%)
07:47:58:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 1840000 out of 4000000 steps (46%)
07:49:41:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 1880000 out of 4000000 steps (47%)
07:51:23:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 1920000 out of 4000000 steps (48%)
07:53:06:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 1960000 out of 4000000 steps (49%)
******************************* Date: 2020-04-11 *******************************
07:54:47:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 2000000 out of 4000000 steps (50%)
07:56:29:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 2040000 out of 4000000 steps (51%)
07:58:12:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 2080000 out of 4000000 steps (52%)
07:59:54:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 2120000 out of 4000000 steps (53%)
08:01:37:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 2160000 out of 4000000 steps (54%)
08:03:18:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 2200000 out of 4000000 steps (55%)
08:05:00:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 2240000 out of 4000000 steps (56%)
08:06:43:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 2280000 out of 4000000 steps (57%)
08:08:25:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 2320000 out of 4000000 steps (58%)
08:10:08:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 2360000 out of 4000000 steps (59%)
08:11:49:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 2400000 out of 4000000 steps (60%)
08:13:31:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 2440000 out of 4000000 steps (61%)
08:15:14:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 2480000 out of 4000000 steps (62%)
08:16:57:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 2520000 out of 4000000 steps (63%)
08:18:39:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 2560000 out of 4000000 steps (64%)
08:20:20:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 2600000 out of 4000000 steps (65%)
08:22:03:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 2640000 out of 4000000 steps (66%)
08:23:45:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 2680000 out of 4000000 steps (67%)
08:25:28:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 2720000 out of 4000000 steps (68%)
08:27:10:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 2760000 out of 4000000 steps (69%)
08:28:51:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 2800000 out of 4000000 steps (70%)
08:30:34:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 2840000 out of 4000000 steps (71%)
08:32:16:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 2880000 out of 4000000 steps (72%)
08:33:59:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 2920000 out of 4000000 steps (73%)
08:35:42:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 2960000 out of 4000000 steps (74%)
08:37:22:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 3000000 out of 4000000 steps (75%)
08:39:05:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 3040000 out of 4000000 steps (76%)
08:40:47:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 3080000 out of 4000000 steps (77%)
08:42:30:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 3120000 out of 4000000 steps (78%)
08:44:12:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 3160000 out of 4000000 steps (79%)
08:45:54:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 3200000 out of 4000000 steps (80%)
08:47:36:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 3240000 out of 4000000 steps (81%)
08:49:19:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 3280000 out of 4000000 steps (82%)
08:51:01:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 3320000 out of 4000000 steps (83%)
08:52:43:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 3360000 out of 4000000 steps (84%)
08:54:25:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 3400000 out of 4000000 steps (85%)
08:56:11:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 3440000 out of 4000000 steps (86%)
08:57:55:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 3480000 out of 4000000 steps (87%)



Also ich nutzte seit der 10. WU _nur noch_ meine GPU für's Falten.
Säuft schon genug Strom. 

Mein erstes Ziel war mal so um die 7 Mio. Punkte. Dann hab ich gedacht ... ach ... kann ich auch noch 10 Mio voll machen.
Und nun bin ich bald bei 20 Mio. .
Mein nächstes Ziel is so um die 25 Mille. Da könnt ich dann erst mal Pause machen. Das is schon etwas, als kleiner Beitrag.

Freue mich dann aber schon auf die 3080, wenn das was wird, Ende des Jahres. Mal gespannt, wie die so WUs berechnet. 

Aktuell läuft der Client noch. Is schön am rechnen, die 1080Ti.
Meine best ausgenutzte GPU ever, sowohl was Zocken angeht, als auch Falten und die war gebraucht gekauft, für knapp die Hälfte des Neupreises.


----------



## LightLoop (11. April 2020)

Idefix Windhund schrieb:


> Na ja, ist halt "nur" eine GTX1050. Die möchte Stanford wohl nicht so sehr.
> Und Aufstocken auf GTX 1660/ 1660S is erst mal nicht. Da in den nächsten Wochen Inspektion am Auto ansteht, und ich kein Plan hab, wie teuer das schon wieder wird.



Guck mal hier: Folding-Partnerschaft - Server sucht GPU/s zwecks 24/7 Folding


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. April 2020)

GPU-WUs sind seit Mitternacht mal wieder Mangelware > heute Morgen waren mal wieder nur die Xeons am falten. 

Man kann übers CPU-Falten denken was man will, aber die bekommen wenigstens durchgehend WUs.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. April 2020)

Zitieren geht auch nicht


----------



## foldinghomealone (11. April 2020)

Ich find's z.Zt. eh nicht schlimm, wenn ich keine WU bekomme. Spar ich mir den Strom und andere machen die Arbeit...
Globalgalaktisch betrachtet spielt's keine Rolle, ob ich die WU abarbeite oder jemand anderes.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (11. April 2020)

@ChrisMK72 
Dazu fällt mir jetzt auch nichts mehr ein, außer ... willst mich ärgern?  

@LightLoop
Und was gibt es da? Wie ich verstanden habe, sucht da jemand Grafikkarten, für Server, bzw. anders herum GPUs für Server. Ich missbrauch hier aber "nur" ne Workstation,  mit der ich eigentlich mein Arbeitszeugs verwalte.

Mittlerweile kann ich  nur durch Hören, heraus finden was der PC der faltet macht, und  wie viel Grad die CPU in etwa haben muss.   Ich bin bald der "Workstation Flüsterer".


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. April 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Idefix Windhund (11. April 2020)

Jetzt zeigt Google Chrome die Smilies auch mal an! Gut gemacht


----------



## ChrisMK72 (11. April 2020)

Idefix Windhund schrieb:


> @ChrisMK72
> Dazu fällt mir jetzt auch nichts mehr ein, außer ... willst mich ärgern?



Nein  Will ich nicht. Scheint nur mal so, mal so zu laufen.

Und aktuell, nach dem der gerade fertig gerechnet hat, krieg ich komischerweise jetzt auch keine neue mehr. 



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Aber is ok. Anscheinend wird dann ja insgesamt gerade genug berechnet.
Mach ich mal wieder ne Pause. 

Ab und zu will ich den Gaming Rechner ja auch noch zum Zocken nutzen. 

PS: Mein nächstes Ziel, die 25 Mio sind ja auch nicht mehr weit weg. Dann will ich eh mal wieder Pause machen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. April 2020)

Idefix Windhund schrieb:


> @LightLoop
> Und was gibt es da?


Da wird  dir selber Hardware (von GPU bis und mit kompleter Faltrechner) unentgeldlich zu Verfügung gestellt damit du falten kannst > die einzigen Kosten die du hast sind die Stromkosten und Rückversand.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (11. April 2020)

Och, ... danke fürs Angebot. Nur suche ich eher was für den  Dauerhaften gebraucht, sprich: was ich behalten kann. Die Paar Wochen bis nach der Inspektion, kann ich auch noch warten. Vielleicht angel ich mir ne GTX1080, dann hätte ich im Fall der Fälle damit Ersatz für den Spiele PC.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. April 2020)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Ich find's z.Zt. eh nicht schlimm, wenn ich keine WU bekomme. Spar ich mir den Strom und andere machen die Arbeit...
> Globalgalaktisch betrachtet spielt's keine Rolle, ob ich die WU abarbeite oder jemand anderes.



Stimmt auch irgendwie, da kann man lieber wieder mehr falten, wenn die anderen schon aufhören udn das Level möglichst länger etwas höher halten


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. April 2020)

Idefix Windhund schrieb:


> Jetzt zeigt Google Chrome die Smilies auch mal an! Gut gemacht


Bumblebee wollte einen alten Beitrag von mir koppieren, aber beim koppieren werden die Smileys nur als Anhangsdatei angezeigt.

Der Beitrag den er versucht hatte zu koppieren war dieser hier > Rumpelkammer: PCGH Folding@Home-Thread II


----------



## picar81_4711 (11. April 2020)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Ich find's z.Zt. eh nicht schlimm, wenn ich keine WU bekomme. Spar ich mir den Strom und andere machen die Arbeit...
> Globalgalaktisch betrachtet spielt's keine Rolle, ob ich die WU abarbeite oder jemand anderes.



Ich sehe es so: Wir arbeiten in Schichten und momentan falten die anderen. Wenn die aufhören, dann fangen wir wieder an.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (11. April 2020)

Pause. 

Tja ... so wird das nix mit meinem nächsten Milestone :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ganze 208 Punkte fehlen.


edit: Is eigentlich auch ne geile Punktzahl, für ne längere Pause. Hab mein Ziel gerade von 25 Mille auf 19,999 Mille reduziert.


----------



## brooker (11. April 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Pause.
> 
> Tja ... so wird das nix mit meinem nächsten Milestone :
> 
> ...



... nenenenene, so geht das aber nicht! Klaus Bärbel, mir müssen reden.  ... jeder soviel und wann er mag!  frohe Ostern!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. April 2020)

Entschuldigt bitte meine Ausdrucksweise aber dieser "Crona-Hype" trägt bei F@H zum Teil auch komische Früchte:
Ich lasse meine 980 nur falten wenn der Rechner eh läuft, es sich auch zeitlich auch lohnt und dass die WU beim Ausschalten des Rechners durchgefaltet und hochgeladen ist sprich Finish ist mein Freund. 
Normalweise dauern WUs 3-4h auf der 980 was ja gut planbar ist > gestern Morgen gab es für meine 980 eine P13876 mit 9h angezeigter Faltdauer.
Da wir den Rechner noch anderweitig genutzt haben (Mopedfahren geht momentan schlecht auch wenn es bei uns nicht direkt verboten ist, darum haben wir gezockt) konnte ich leider diese WU nicht abschliessen > über Nacht laufen lassen macht wenig Sinn da der Rechner meistens mehr als die Hälfte der Nacht am ideln ist.

Heute Morgen wollte ich nun die besagte P13876 weiterfalten und stelle nun fest dass die 980 sie nicht mehr in der Deadline hinbekommt > gerade mal 24h Zeit zum durchfalten und hochladen? 
Flux nachgeschaut was die P13876 überhaupt für eine WU ist > Wenn ich die Googleübersetzung richtig verstanden habe ist dass ein Projekt zur Erfoschung eines Medikamentes zur Einleitung der Wehen (Geburt).

Zusammenfassung P13876:
- Wehenprojekt
- 1. Deadline 24h
- 2. Deadline ist 7 Tage bzw. 168h nach der 1. Deadline


Dass man bei Corona-WUs kurze Deadline macht kann ich verstehen, aber dass man das nun die Situation für solche Projekte ausnutzt, zumal die WUs selber nicht wirklich klein sind, hab ich kein Verständnis.


----------



## LightLoop (12. April 2020)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> GPU-WUs sind seit Mitternacht mal wieder Mangelware > heute Morgen waren mal wieder nur die Xeons am falten.
> 
> Man kann übers CPU-Falten denken was man will, aber die bekommen wenigstens durchgehend WUs.



Hier ist die Graka seit gestern abend 23Uhr durchgehend am ackern, und wurde nahtlos versorgt


----------



## trucker1963 (12. April 2020)

Also bei mir sieht es auch schlecht mit GPU-WUs aus . Meine GPUs sind ca. 66% im Leerlauf.


----------



## foldinghomealone (12. April 2020)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Dass man bei Corona-WUs kurze Deadline macht kann ich verstehen, aber dass man das nun die Situation für solche Projekte ausnutzt, zumal die WUs selber nicht wirklich klein sind, hab ich kein Verständnis.


Für dich ändert sich ja nichts, selbst wenn du die erste Deadline überschreitest. 
Du kriegst immer noch die gleichen Punkte zugeschrieben. Es bedeutet nur, dass die WU auch zusätzlich noch jemand anderem zugewiesen wird. 

Eine 980 ist auch nicht mehr die Jüngste und wenn dann evtl. nur durchgehend (also ohne Pause zu machen) falten?


----------



## ChrisMK72 (12. April 2020)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> ein Projekt zur Erfoschung eines Medikamentes zur Einleitung der Wehen (Geburt).



Da nützt nur im Client gezielt das Projekt auswählen, was man unterstützen möchte, oder wenn dort nicht anwählbar, "Pause". 
Es wird auch eine Zeit _nach_ Corona kommen und dann werden wieder Sachen wie z.B. Krebs, oder Alzheimer im Vordergrund stehen.

Warten wir mal ab, was Frau Merkel am Mittwoch berät, wie die Lockerungen dann wann aussehen werden(ab Mai ?) und dann wird sich alles wieder normalisieren, Schrittchen für Schrittchen.

Bei dem ganzen Corona-Hype kann man ja bald schon hoffen, dass sich alles wieder ein Stück weit in normale, gewohnte Bahnen bewegt.

btw:

Schaut mal ... HardOCP haben wir bald ein. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ein, oder andere Pünktchen hab ich da zumindest bisher auch zu beigetragen, in diesem Jahr.
Aber wenn man die bald 100 Milliarden Punkte sieht, sind ja 20 Mille so gut wie nix. 0,02% um's genauer zu sagen. 

Ok ... wenn man jetzt 0,02 mal 2000 User nimmt, sind das dann aber zusammen, nach dem Motto "Kleinvieh macht auch Mist", 40%.  Das hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht, dass sich dass dann als "Herdenpunkte" doch bemerkbar macht. Oder hab ich da einen Denk-/Rechenfehler !?
Also wäre es vor allem toll, wenn viele, viele mitmachen. Auch mit kleineren Punkten. Zusammen macht das dann auch was. Auch wenn natürlich die Topleute, ich sag mal einfach grob gepeilt die Top 20 - Top 50 Leute(mit der Top Nr. 1 natürlich extra herausstechend  ), unersetzlich sind.

Und alles in allem sind die Punkte ja eine nette Motivationshilfe, um einfach mal hier und da die Forschung zu unterstützen.

Aber irgendwo reizt es ja _schon_, sich die Listen mal genauer anzusehen und spornt ja doch etwas an.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. April 2020)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Für dich ändert sich ja nichts, selbst wenn du die erste Deadline überschreitest.
> Du kriegst immer noch die gleichen Punkte zugeschrieben. Es bedeutet nur, dass die WU auch zusätzlich noch jemand anderem zugewiesen wird.
> 
> Eine 980 ist auch nicht mehr die Jüngste und wenn dann evtl. nur durchgehend (also ohne Pause zu machen) falten?


Durchfalten > keine Option 
Zum einen brauch ich sie noch anderweitig und in der Nacht sehe keinen Sinn darin laufen zu lassen bloss daß diese eine WU fertig wird nicht ein den Rechner die halbe Nacht rumideln zu lassen (ist mir jetzt ein paar Mal passiert und das reicht).

Was passiert nach Ablauf der 1. Deadline mit den Punkten? > Genau, nur noch Basispunkte ohne Bonus.

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## foldinghomealone (12. April 2020)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Durchfalten > keine Option
> ...
> Was passiert nach Ablauf der 1. Deadline mit den Punkten? > Genau, nur noch Basispunkte ohne Bonus.


Ich weiß nicht, wieso sie Projekte mit Timeout von 1 Tag auf langsame GPUs verteilen, das macht keinen Sinn.

"Even so, full credit is given up until the Deadline (formerly Final Deadline). " Dann hab ich das falsch verstanden.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. April 2020)

Naja, aber welche gpu braucht 24h für ne WU?


----------



## foldinghomealone (12. April 2020)

Eine 980 braucht für so eine WU ca. 9h. Mit Pausen und langsamen Upload und schon bist du bei über 24h wie es A.Meier passiert ist...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. April 2020)

Jetzt bin ich ehrlich gesagt verwirrt 
Mein Faltclient 7.5.1 sagte mir dass bei der P13876 die 1. Deadline nach genau 24h kommt:
Da ich diese nicht einhalten konnte, hat mir auch der Client korrekt nur noch die Basispunkte von 28'800 Punkten angezeigt.
Vor 20min ist nun diese WU endlich fertig gefaltet und hochgeladen worden, ich hab sie also 12h nach der 1. Deadline eingereicht womit ich eigentlich 28'800 Punkte bekommen hätte sollen > wieso steht dann bitte in der Log bitte 58'107 Punkte?  



> 17:23:36:WU00:FS01:0x22roject: 13876 (Run 0, Clone 59, Gen 29)
> ....
> 18:54:43:WU00:FS01:Upload 99.56%
> 18:54:44:WU00:FS01:Upload complete
> ...


Deadline falsch hinterlegt?


----------



## foldinghomealone (12. April 2020)

Nein, die Deadline ist richtig hinterlegt. Nach der Deadline wurde sie einem anderen neu zugewiesen:
Folding@home WU Status

Vielleicht ist es ja doch so, wie ich es verstanden habe, dass trotzdem der volle QRB zugewiesen wurde:
"Even so, full credit is given up until the Deadline (formerly Final Deadline). "


----------



## foldinghomealone (12. April 2020)

Es gibt einen neuen FahBench mit Core 22 und mixed WU.
Folding Forum • View topic - FAHBench (OpenMM 5.1)


----------



## ProfBoom (12. April 2020)

Wie wäre es mit so etwas wie SleepTimerUltimate? So mache ich das immer, wenn ich eine WU doch noch über Nacht zu Ende berechnen möchte.
Zeit bis Ende der WU + großzügigen Zuschlag zum Hochladen, dann den Rechner runterfahten.

@foldinghomealone: Den Link zum WU Status kannte ich noch nicht, danke dafür!


----------



## foldinghomealone (12. April 2020)

ein einfaches 'shutdown -s -f t xxxx (in sec)' in die Kommandozeile tippen würde es auch tun. 

Oder diesen Link beachten:
Zeitgesteuert Falten starten / finishen


----------



## phila_delphia (12. April 2020)

Gibt es hier nen Thread in dem die Systeme der PCGH Falter vorgestellt werden?!
Ich hab das Forum mal nach "rig" durchsucht aber nichts so richtiges gefunden.
Muss doch bestimmt so nen Tread geben, denn das wäre doch interessant zu wissen.

Grüße

phila


----------



## foldinghomealone (13. April 2020)

Die Falter des Teams #70335 stellen sich vor!

Jeder der will kann sich vorstellen, oder auch nicht.
Je nach Alter des Eintrags sind die Systeme mehr oder weniger aktuell.
Manche haben ihre HW auch im Profil hinterlegt.


----------



## brooker (13. April 2020)

... ich wünsche allen frohe Ostern!


----------



## phila_delphia (13. April 2020)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Die Falter des Teams #70335 stellen sich vor!
> 
> Jeder der will kann sich vorstellen, oder auch nicht.
> Je nach Alter des Eintrags sind die Systeme mehr oder weniger aktuell.
> Manche haben ihre HW auch im Profil hinterlegt.



Ja, den hab ich freilich gesehen und auch darin gepostet.
Aber das ist m.M.n. ja eher so ein "Herzlich willkommen"-Ding.

Ich fänd es aber fein einen Thread zu haben, der analog zu Threads wie:
die "Die Gamingmöhren der PCGH Community" oder "Notebooks aus Holz"
So ne Art Bildthread, an den ab und zu auf der Hauptpage erinnert würde.

Würde auch nochmal ein Quäntchen mehr Präesnz bringen.
Freilich sollten zwischendrin nicht so viele Grüße hin und her gehen.

Grüße

phila


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. April 2020)

Das aktuellste in Falthardware dürfte wohl der hier sein, allerdings stellt nicht jeder sein/e System/e da rein > Zeigt her eure Folding@Home-PCs

Ich hab meinen Faltserver auch nur per Link in der Signatur, dafür da relativ ausführlich.
Mein Alltagsrechner hab ich im Profil.


----------



## foldinghomealone (13. April 2020)

@A.Meier: vielleicht sollten wir diesen Thread anpinnen, damit er nicht wieder unter geht. 
Ich hab ihn vorher nicht gefunden...


----------



## ursmii (13. April 2020)

habe soeben den *beta 7.6.5* installiert und der hat keinen advanced view mehr (oder ich bin zu b... um ihn zu finden)
ich finde nur noch den web client und das halte ich für uncool

*EDIT: nach einem cooldboot war wieder alles ok ...*


----------



## nfsgame (13. April 2020)

ursmii schrieb:


> habe soeben den *beta 7.6.5* installiert und der hat keinen advanced view mehr


Wenn der wirklich fehlt, dann machen sie echt alles um es so unakttraktiv wie möglich zu machen...


----------



## binär-11110110111 (13. April 2020)

Ich "hoffe" auf einen Bug, da der Client ohne Advanced Control nahezu unbrauchbar ist !

Wird das "drüben" thematisiert ? Wenn ja, hätte ich gerne den Link dazu.


----------



## Pilochun (13. April 2020)

ursmii schrieb:


> habe soeben den *beta 7.6.5* installiert und der hat keinen advanced view mehr (oder ich bin zu b... um ihn zu finden)
> ich finde nur noch den web client und das halte ich für uncool



Das kann ich so nicht bestätigen.


----------



## JayTea (13. April 2020)

phila_delphia schrieb:


> Gibt es hier nen Thread in dem die Systeme der PCGH Falter vorgestellt werden?!
> Ich hab das Forum mal nach "rig" durchsucht aber nichts so richtiges gefunden.
> Muss doch bestimmt so nen Tread geben, denn das wäre doch interessant zu wissen.
> 
> ...



Ich finde den Thread für die Vorstellung der Systeme sehr interessant! Leider wird er nicht allzu häufig mit neuen Beiträgen versorgt. Ich selbst habe schon zwei Mal recht ausführlich berichtet. Ganz auf dem neusten Stand ist der letzte Beitrag aber auch nicht, weil ich die letzten Updates in der Rumpelkammer geteilt hatte (GTX 960 ging an einen Freund, dessen 750Ti das Zeitliche gesegnet hatte > FoPaSa GTX 1050Ti > FoPaSa GTX 1080 > RTX 2070 Super > wegen Umzug zur Zeit CPU (i7 6700 K) only).
Den Thread anpinnen fände ich super!


----------



## brooker (13. April 2020)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> @A.Meier: vielleicht sollten wir diesen Thread anpinnen, damit er nicht wieder unter geht.
> Ich hab ihn vorher nicht gefunden...



... wurde gepinnt.


----------



## Doleo (14. April 2020)

Frage: hat jmd schon mal das Phänomen von PPD Einbrüchen gehabt? Meine 1070 schafft ca. 700k PPD, bricht aber immer kurzweise ein (auf ca 400k). Nach 2-3 Minuten wieder auf 700k, dann wieder 400k usw. Frage: Woran könnte das liegen? Temperatur steigt nicht über 74 °C. PSU ist ebenfalls neu. Es rechnet nur die GPU, CPU macht nichts. Im Hintegrund sind keine Programme offen. Das ganze ist ab gestern zu beobachten. Es beginnt nach ca. 15% der Gesamtunit (davor läuft er ohne probleme auf 700k). Damit ich Temperatur auschließen kann habe ich zusätzlich noch ein "Name: extra-core-args; Value: -tmax=80 -twait=600" eingeführt. Hat aber nichts geändert. Hat jmd eine Idee?

System: Phenom II 1075T, 1070 Gainward (Werkeinstellungen). Ubuntu 19.10.


----------



## foldinghomealone (14. April 2020)

Nach (im Project festgelegten) Checkpoints werden sog. sanity checks durchgeführt. Das bedeutet, dass die CPU Kontrollberechnungen durchführt und mit den Ergebnissen der GPU vergleicht. Sind diese GPU-Ergebnisse ok geht's weiter mit der GPU.
Um diese sanity checks so kurz wie möglich zu halten werden sie mit allen verfügbaren CPU Threads durchgeführt (zumindest bei neueren Projekten).

Das diese Checks aber 2-3 Minuten dauern ist mir neu. Das sind eher kurze Drops im 10-Sekunden Bereich.

Vielleicht postest du mal einen Screenshot.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (14. April 2020)

Sodele, seit dieser Nacht/ Morgen, kam keine einzige WU mehr rein. Weshalb ich mein Falter nun nach 479h/ knapp 50kWh mal eine Pause gönne.


----------



## Mr.Knister (14. April 2020)

Doleo schrieb:


> Frage: hat jmd schon mal das Phänomen von PPD Einbrüchen gehabt? Meine 1070 schafft ca. 700k PPD, bricht aber immer kurzweise ein (auf ca 400k). Nach 2-3 Minuten wieder auf 700k, dann wieder 400k usw. Frage: Woran könnte das liegen? Temperatur steigt nicht über 74 °C. PSU ist ebenfalls neu. Es rechnet nur die GPU, CPU macht nichts. Im Hintegrund sind keine Programme offen. Das ganze ist ab gestern zu beobachten. Es beginnt nach ca. 15% der Gesamtunit (davor läuft er ohne probleme auf 700k). Damit ich Temperatur auschließen kann habe ich zusätzlich noch ein "Name: extra-core-args; Value: -tmax=80 -twait=600" eingeführt. Hat aber nichts geändert. Hat jmd eine Idee?
> 
> System: Phenom II 1075T, 1070 Gainward (Werkeinstellungen). Ubuntu 19.10.



Das Phänomen hatte ich vor ein paar Jahren auch mal. Ein System mit Sempron 3850 und eins mit i5-2500K, jeweils die selbe GPU.

Im Log hat alle paar Frames (Prozentpunkte) einer etwas länger gebraucht. Das verhielt sich auf dem i5 im einstelligen Sekundenbereich, auf dem Sempron aber gerne mal eine halbe Minute. Bei TPFs (time per frame) von mehreren Minuten fiel das zwar messbar, aber nicht gravierend ins Gewicht.

Jetzt denke ich mal, dass deine 1070 nicht so lange für einen Prozentpunkt braucht. Daher haben die von foldinghomealone beschriebenen Sanity Checks auf deinem Phenom einen relativ großen Anteil an dem jeweiligen Frame. Der dürfte aber nur im Sekundenbereich liegen und eben in regelmäßigen %-Abständen.

Dass das dann zwei, drei Minuten in den errechneten PPD sichtbar ist, liegt denke ich an der Trägheit der Berechnung. Da wird afaik  ein Mittelwert der letzten paar Minuten/Frames/... genommen. Oder nur der letzte Frame 

Hier habe ich mal willkürlich im Log meiner letzten WU gekramt:


Spoiler



13:18:19:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 720000 out of 2000000 steps (36%) (Differenz zum vorigen Zeitstempel)
13:20:24:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 740000 out of 2000000 steps (37%) <--2:05
13:22:29:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 760000 out of 2000000 steps (38%) <--2:05
13:24:33:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 780000 out of 2000000 steps (39%) <--2:04
13:26:38:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 800000 out of 2000000 steps (40%) <--2:05
13:28:43:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 820000 out of 2000000 steps (41%)  <--2:05
13:30:47:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 840000 out of 2000000 steps (42%)  <--2:04
13:32:52:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 860000 out of 2000000 steps (43%)  <--2:05
13:34:56:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 880000 out of 2000000 steps (44%)  <--2:04
13:37:00:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 900000 out of 2000000 steps (45%)  <--2:04
13:39:06:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 920000 out of 2000000 steps (46%)   <--2:06
13:41:10:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 940000 out of 2000000 steps (47%)  <--2:04
13:43:15:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 960000 out of 2000000 steps (48%)   <--2:05
13:45:19:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 980000 out of 2000000 steps (49%)  <--2:04
13:47:22:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 1000000 out of 2000000 steps (50%)   <--2:03
13:49:25:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 1020000 out of 2000000 steps (51%)   <--2:03
13:51:27:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 1040000 out of 2000000 steps (52%)   <--2:02
13:53:39:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 1060000 out of 2000000 steps (53%)   <--2:12
13:55:54:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 1080000 out of 2000000 steps (54%)   <--2:15
13:57:55:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 1100000 out of 2000000 steps (55%)   <--2:01
13:59:56:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 1120000 out of 2000000 steps (56%)   <--2:01
14:01:58:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 1140000 out of 2000000 steps (57%)   <--2:02
14:04:03:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 1160000 out of 2000000 steps (58%)   <--2:05
14:06:05:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 1180000 out of 2000000 steps (59%)   <--2:02


Bei 53% und 54% ist irgendetwas dazwischengekommen. Ob es ein Check war, weiß ich nicht; ich denke eher an Benutzung des PCs.


----------



## Pilochun (14. April 2020)

Doleo schrieb:


> Frage: hat jmd schon mal das Phänomen von PPD Einbrüchen gehabt?



Hab die selben Drops mit der RTX. So alle 5-10%, wie es mir vorkommt, dauert aber nur 2-5s. Ich sehe es, dass der MHz Boost und vcore auf Standard Takt runter geht. Denke ganz normal, hatte mich aber auch schon mal gewundert.


----------



## Doleo (14. April 2020)

habs jetzt mal aufgeschrieben. Im letzten Log: Links: prozent. Mitte: Zeit. Rechts: Zeitdifferenz

1	14:44:43	
2	14:47:43	00:03:00
3	14:50:32	00:02:49
4	14:53:26	00:02:54
5	14:56:20	00:02:54
6	15:01:16	00:04:56
7	15:04:09	00:02:53
8	15:07:03	00:02:54
9	15:09:56	00:02:53
10	15:12:50	00:02:54
11	15:17:46	00:04:56
12	15:20:40	00:02:54
13	15:23:33	00:02:53
14	15:26:26	00:02:53
15	15:29:20	00:02:54
16	15:34:16	00:04:56
17	15:37:09	00:02:53
18	15:40:03	00:02:54
19	15:42:57	00:02:54
20	15:45:51	00:02:54
21	15:50:46	00:04:55
22	15:53:40	00:02:54
23	15:56:34	00:02:54
24	15:59:27	00:02:53
25	16:02:20	00:02:53
26	16:07:17	00:04:57
27	16:10:10	00:02:53
28	16:13:04	00:02:54
29	16:15:58	00:02:54
30	16:18:51	00:02:53
31	16:23:47	00:04:56
32	16:26:41	00:02:54
33	16:29:35	00:02:54
34	16:32:29	00:02:54
35	16:35:22	00:02:53
36	16:40:18	00:04:56
37	16:43:11	00:02:53
38	16:46:05	00:02:54
39	16:48:59	00:02:54
40	16:51:52	00:02:53
41	16:56:48	00:04:56
42	16:59:42	00:02:54
43	17:02:35	00:02:53
44	17:05:29	00:02:54
45	17:08:22	00:02:53


sind das alle5% diese checks? Falls ja, warum fallen die SO stark ins Gewicht? Ev ist die CPU wirklich zu schwach...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. April 2020)

@Doleo:
Meine 980 wird von einem 1090T befeuert und somit ein guter Vergleichswert (aktuell hat mein 1090T kein OC drauf und läuft unter Win10):



Spoiler



22:53:31:WU01:FS01:0x22roject: 11741 (Run 0, Clone 716, Gen 38)
22:53:31:WU01:FS01:0x22:Unit: 0x000000478ca304f15e67d76931b27577
22:53:31:WU01:FS01:0x22:Reading tar file core.xml
22:53:31:WU01:FS01:0x22:Reading tar file integrator.xml
22:53:31:WU01:FS01:0x22:Reading tar file state.xml
22:53:34:WU01:FS01:0x22:Reading tar file system.xml
22:53:36:WU01:FS01:0x22igital signatures verified
22:53:36:WU01:FS01:0x22:Folding@home GPU Core22 Folding@home Core
22:53:36:WU01:FS01:0x22:Version 0.0.2
22:53:37:WU00:FS01:Upload 12.33%
22:53:43:WU00:FS01:Upload 22.60%
22:53:49:WU00:FS01:Upload 34.67%
22:53:55:WU00:FS01:Upload 47.25%
22:54:01:WU00:FS01:Upload 59.07%
22:54:07:WU00:FS01:Upload 64.20%
22:54:14:WU00:FS01:Upload 71.65%
22:54:20:WU00:FS01:Upload 81.66%
22:54:26:WU00:FS01:Upload 94.76%
22:54:32:WU00:FS01:Upload complete
22:54:33:WU00:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
22:54:33:WU00:FS01:Final credit estimate, 91679.00 points
22:54:33:WU00:FS01:Cleaning up
22:55:03:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 0 out of 1000000 steps (0%)
22:55:03:WU01:FS01:0x22:Temperature control disabled. Requirements: single Nvidia GPU, tmax must be < 110 and twait >= 900
22:57:55:FS01:Finishing
22:58:07:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 10000 out of 1000000 steps (1%) 
23:00:50:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 20000 out of 1000000 steps (2%)
23:03:31:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 30000 out of 1000000 steps (3%) 
23:06:14:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 40000 out of 1000000 steps (4%)
23:08:54:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 50000 out of 1000000 steps (5%)
23:12:13:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 60000 out of 1000000 steps (6%)
23:14:55:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 70000 out of 1000000 steps (7%)
23:17:37:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 80000 out of 1000000 steps (8%)
23:20:14:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 90000 out of 1000000 steps (9%)
23:22:52:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 100000 out of 1000000 steps (10%) > 2:38
23:26:07:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 110000 out of 1000000 steps (11%) > 3:15
23:28:44:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 120000 out of 1000000 steps (12%) > 2:37
23:31:22:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 130000 out of 1000000 steps (13%) > 2:38
23:33:59:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 140000 out of 1000000 steps (14%) > 2:37
23:36:37:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 150000 out of 1000000 steps (15%) > 2:38
23:39:53:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 160000 out of 1000000 steps (16%) > 3:16
23:42:30:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 170000 out of 1000000 steps (17%)
23:45:08:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 180000 out of 1000000 steps (18%)
******************************* Date: 2020-04-13 *******************************
23:47:45:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 190000 out of 1000000 steps (19%)
23:50:23:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 200000 out of 1000000 steps (20%)
23:53:39:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 210000 out of 1000000 steps (21%)
23:56:17:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 220000 out of 1000000 steps (22%)
23:58:55:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 230000 out of 1000000 steps (23%)
00:01:33:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 240000 out of 1000000 steps (24%)
00:04:10:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 250000 out of 1000000 steps (25%)
00:07:25:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 260000 out of 1000000 steps (26%)
00:10:03:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 270000 out of 1000000 steps (27%)
00:12:40:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 280000 out of 1000000 steps (28%)
00:15:18:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 290000 out of 1000000 steps (29%)
00:17:55:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 300000 out of 1000000 steps (30%)
00:21:10:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 310000 out of 1000000 steps (31%)
00:23:48:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 320000 out of 1000000 steps (32%)
00:26:25:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 330000 out of 1000000 steps (33%)
00:29:03:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 340000 out of 1000000 steps (34%)
00:31:41:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 350000 out of 1000000 steps (35%)
00:34:56:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 360000 out of 1000000 steps (36%)
00:37:34:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 370000 out of 1000000 steps (37%)
00:40:11:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 380000 out of 1000000 steps (38%)
00:42:49:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 390000 out of 1000000 steps (39%)
00:45:27:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 400000 out of 1000000 steps (40%)
00:48:42:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 410000 out of 1000000 steps (41%)
00:51:20:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 420000 out of 1000000 steps (42%)
00:53:58:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 430000 out of 1000000 steps (43%)
00:56:36:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 440000 out of 1000000 steps (44%)
00:59:14:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 450000 out of 1000000 steps (45%)
01:02:30:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 460000 out of 1000000 steps (46%)
01:05:07:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 470000 out of 1000000 steps (47%)
01:07:46:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 480000 out of 1000000 steps (48%)
01:10:24:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 490000 out of 1000000 steps (49%)
01:13:01:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 500000 out of 1000000 steps (50%)
01:16:18:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 510000 out of 1000000 steps (51%)
01:18:56:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 520000 out of 1000000 steps (52%)
01:21:33:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 530000 out of 1000000 steps (53%)
01:24:08:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 540000 out of 1000000 steps (54%)
01:26:26:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 550000 out of 1000000 steps (55%)
01:29:15:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 560000 out of 1000000 steps (56%)
01:31:34:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 570000 out of 1000000 steps (57%)
01:33:52:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 580000 out of 1000000 steps (58%)
01:36:11:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 590000 out of 1000000 steps (59%)
01:38:29:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 600000 out of 1000000 steps (60%)
01:41:18:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 610000 out of 1000000 steps (61%)
01:43:36:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 620000 out of 1000000 steps (62%)
01:45:55:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 630000 out of 1000000 steps (63%)
01:48:13:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 640000 out of 1000000 steps (64%)
01:50:32:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 650000 out of 1000000 steps (65%)
01:53:20:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 660000 out of 1000000 steps (66%)
01:55:39:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 670000 out of 1000000 steps (67%)
01:57:57:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 680000 out of 1000000 steps (68%)
02:00:16:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 690000 out of 1000000 steps (69%)
02:02:34:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 700000 out of 1000000 steps (70%)
02:05:23:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 710000 out of 1000000 steps (71%)
02:07:42:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 720000 out of 1000000 steps (72%)
02:10:00:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 730000 out of 1000000 steps (73%)
02:12:19:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 740000 out of 1000000 steps (74%)
02:14:38:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 750000 out of 1000000 steps (75%)
02:17:26:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 760000 out of 1000000 steps (76%)
02:19:45:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 770000 out of 1000000 steps (77%)
02:22:03:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 780000 out of 1000000 steps (78%)
02:24:22:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 790000 out of 1000000 steps (79%)
02:26:40:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 800000 out of 1000000 steps (80%)
02:29:30:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 810000 out of 1000000 steps (81%)
02:31:48:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 820000 out of 1000000 steps (82%)
02:34:07:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 830000 out of 1000000 steps (83%)
02:36:25:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 840000 out of 1000000 steps (84%)
02:38:44:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 850000 out of 1000000 steps (85%)
02:41:33:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 860000 out of 1000000 steps (86%)
02:43:51:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 870000 out of 1000000 steps (87%)
02:46:10:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 880000 out of 1000000 steps (88%)
02:48:28:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 890000 out of 1000000 steps (89%)
02:50:47:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 900000 out of 1000000 steps (90%)
02:53:36:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 910000 out of 1000000 steps (91%)
02:55:54:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 920000 out of 1000000 steps (92%)
02:58:13:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 930000 out of 1000000 steps (93%)
03:00:32:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 940000 out of 1000000 steps (94%)
03:02:50:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 950000 out of 1000000 steps (95%)
03:05:39:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 960000 out of 1000000 steps (96%)
03:07:57:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 970000 out of 1000000 steps (97%)
03:10:16:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 980000 out of 1000000 steps (98%)
03:12:35:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 990000 out of 1000000 steps (99%)
03:14:53:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 1000000 out of 1000000 steps (100%)


Ich sehe zumindest bei dieser WU 40s Unterschied wenn der 1090T die 980 überprüft > wie gross dieser Unterschied ist, ist auch sehr stark davon abhänig welche WU gerade gefaltet wird.

Nachtrag:
Bei der vohergehenden Corona-WU P11746 sehe ich keinen nennenswerten Zeitzeitunterschied beim Überprüfen.


----------



## bastian123f (15. April 2020)

Ich habe mir Anfang des Jahres Shadow geholt. Gestern wurde mein Client aktiviert. Habe natürlich gleich mal FAH zum Test installiert. Zurzeit zeigt er mit ca 900k PPDs mit einer "GTX1080" an und 5 von 8 Kernen des E5-26783v3@2,5GHz.

Ein kleines Problem: Nach 30min fährt sich der Shadow herunter. Zurzeit Löse ich das Problem, in dem ich alle 29Min 3mal die Windows taste drücke, sodass das Menü kurz aufploppt(und der Bildschirmschoner verschwindet). Das reicht ihm bisher als "Grafikunterschied".

Mein Plan für die Zukunft: Alter Laptop laufen lassen und ein VB-Script, dass alle 29 Minuten die Windows Taste drückt. Da sollte ich Stromkosten+Shadow auf unter 20 Euro im Monat kommen, im Vergleich zu einem System mit einer GTX1080 mit 47€/mon (angenommen 250Watt (GPU+CPU) verbrauch bei Strompreis von 0,26€/kwh)

Eigentlich war es erstmal zum mobilen Zocken mitn Laptop gedacht, aber wenn das ohne große Probleme funktioniert, dann wird wohl das bevorzugt. 
Ein Test ist es Wert.


----------



## ursmii (15. April 2020)

bastian123f schrieb:


> Mein Plan für die Zukunft: Alter Laptop laufen lassen und ein VB-Script, dass alle 29 Minuten die Windows Taste drückt. Da sollte ich Stromkosten+Shadow auf unter 20 Euro im Monat kommen, im Vergleich zu einem System mit einer GTX1080 mit 47€/mon (angenommen 250Watt (GPU+CPU) verbrauch bei Strompreis von 0,26€/kwh).



keine ahnung was Shadow als wakeup braucht, aber vielleicht lässt sich das ja mit einen Raspberry etwas günstiger realisieren?


----------



## bastian123f (15. April 2020)

ursmii schrieb:


> keine ahnung was Shadow als wakeup braucht, aber vielleicht lässt sich das ja mit einen Raspberry etwas günstiger realisieren?



Ich weiß es auch nicht. Direkt als Wakeup brauchts den Zugriff via Shadow App. Aber wenn die App merkt, dass ich keine Eingaben mache, dann wirft mich das Programm raus. Ich habe es mal nur mit einer Taste ("n") probiert. Das checkt die App auch und wirft mich irgendwann raus. Seit heute Vormittag probiere ich das mit der Windows-Taste, sodass das Menü aufblockt. Bisher geht das ohne Probleme. Das ist erstmal Plan A.

Ein Raspberry wäre sicherlich eine sehr gute Lösung auf Dauer. 
Erstmal werde ich es mit dem alten Laptop versuchen, dass es läuft. Danach kommt die Optimierung.


----------



## phila_delphia (16. April 2020)

Idefix Windhund schrieb:


> Sodele, seit dieser Nacht/ Morgen, kam keine einzige WU mehr rein. Weshalb ich mein Falter nun nach 479h/ knapp 50kWh mal eine Pause gönne.



Gruß an Dich "Mit-Baden-Württemberger". Bei mir kam in der letzten Nacht auch keine WU, obwohl ich ohnehin immer nur mit Unterbrechung falte.

phila


----------



## phila_delphia (16. April 2020)

Kann man beim F@H Client das Öffnen des Browsers beim Start verhindern:

Ich habe (ausgeführt als Admin) versucht die "Expert"-Einstellung "open-web-control" von "true" in "false" zu ändern, bzw. zu löschen,
doch unmittelbar nach dem Bestätigen erscheint exakt dieser Eintrag wieder (auch nach Neustart).

Grüße

phila


----------



## mattinator (16. April 2020)

phila_delphia schrieb:


> Kann man beim F@H Client das Öffnen des Browsers beim Start verhindern:
> 
> Ich habe (ausgeführt als Admin) versucht die "Expert"-Einstellung "open-web-control" von "true" in "false" zu ändern, bzw. zu löschen,
> doch unmittelbar nach dem Bestätigen erscheint exakt dieser Eintrag wieder (auch nach Neustart).
> ...



Das ist die originale Verküpfung mit Start Web-Control: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient\HideConsole.exe" "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient\FAHClient.exe" --open-web-control
Das meine korrigierte ohne: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient\HideConsole.exe" "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient\FAHClient.exe"

Also die Option "--open-web-control" aus der Verküpfung entfernen, steht auch in irgendeinem HowTo-Thread.


----------



## bastian123f (16. April 2020)

Guten Morgen,

ich bekomme ständig diese Meldungen.



Spoiler



05:20:11:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 65.254.110.245:8080
05:20:11:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '65.254.110.245:8080': No WUs available for this configuration
05:20:11:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 18.218.241.186:80
05:20:12:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '18.218.241.186:80': No WUs available for this configuration
05:20:12:ERROR:WU00:FS01:Exception: Could not get an assignment
05:21:48:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 65.254.110.245:8080
05:21:49:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '65.254.110.245:8080': No WUs available for this configuration
05:21:49:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 18.218.241.186:80
05:21:49:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '18.218.241.186:80': No WUs available for this configuration
05:21:49:ERROR:WU00:FS01:Exception: Could not get an assignment



Die CPU faltet schön vor sich hin, aber die GPU bekommt wohl nichts. Woran könnte das liegen?


----------



## ChrisMK72 (16. April 2020)

mattinator schrieb:


> Das ist die originale Verküpfung mit Start Web-Control: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient\HideConsole.exe" "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient\FAHClient.exe" --open-web-control
> Das meine korrigierte ohne: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient\HideConsole.exe" "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient\FAHClient.exe"
> 
> Also die Option "--open-web-control" aus der Verküpfung entfernen, steht auch in irgendeinem HowTo-Thread.



Ja, hab bei mir:



> "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient\HideConsole.exe" "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient\FAHClient.exe"



drin stehen, bei Ziel.
Das funzt.

Dazu mach ich das gern so, dass das Programm nicht automatisch loslegt, mit dem Falten und ich erst mal was schauen, oder ändern kann. Also mit "pause-on-start true".
Hatte das mal hier in Erfahrung gebracht: https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...folding-home-thread-ii-4363.html#post10224527

Aktuell hab ich aber pausiert.
Die 19,999 Mille Punkte sehen einfach zu cool aus.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. April 2020)

@bastian123f:
Was hast du für eine GPU am Start?
Die Meldung sagt das deine GPU nicht unterstützt wird.



ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Aktuell hab ich aber pausiert.
> Die 19,999 Mille Punkte sehen einfach zu cool aus.


Soll ich ganz frech die 20 Mile vollmachen?
Das bis'chen krieg ich auch ohne Passkey hin.



Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## bastian123f (16. April 2020)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @bastian123f:
> Was hast du für eine GPU am Start?
> Die Meldung sagt das deine GPU nicht unterstützt wird.



Die "GTX1080" von Shadow. Gestern gings noch ohne Probleme mit 3 WUs


----------



## ChrisMK72 (16. April 2020)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Soll ich ganz frech die 20 Mile vollmachen?
> Das bis'chen krieg ich auch ohne Passkey hin.



Neeeee !  Lass mir doch die Vorfreude auf den nächsten Milestone. 

PS: Das mit der Meldung ist doch seit einigen Tagen üblich, von wegen keine WU mehr ...
Hab ich andauernd gehabt. Nix Besonderes.

Hatte auch mal die ganze Nacht WUs bekommen und auf einmal nix mehr.
Also keinen Kopp machen, wegen der Meldung. Im Moment faltet die halbe Welt, was ja auch gut so ist.
Die Pros von Amazon und so, tragen ja auch bei.


edit:



bastian123f schrieb:


> Woran könnte das liegen?



Am Anbieter.
Ausgelastet.


edit:

Obwohl ... AWS kriegt wohl auch keine WUs mehr. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. April 2020)

bastian123f schrieb:


> Die "GTX1080" von Shadow. Gestern gings noch ohne Probleme mit 3 WUs


Schau einfach mal sicherheitshalber in die gpulist-Datei (bin mir nicht sicher wie die ganz genau heißt) rein > wäre nicht das erste Mal dass die einfach plötzlich leer wäre.

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bumblebee (16. April 2020)

Nun, "die bei folding" sind maximal überlastet; der Nachschub an WU's ist entsprechend "dünn"
Persönlich finde ich es natürlich  - was nützt meine "Farm" wenn die Kisten mehrheitlich idelen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. April 2020)

Ich sag da nur CPU falten lassen > meine Xeons haben durchgängig ohne Pausen was zu falten.

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## picar81_4711 (16. April 2020)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ich sag da nur CPU falten lassen > meine Xeons haben durchgängig ohne Pausen was zu falten.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk



Ich mache "Sprintfalten". Ich schaue, dass meine GPUs mittels drücken von "Pause" und "Fold" WUs bekommen und lasse anschließend den Clienten gleich wieder finishen. Dann setze ich noch einen Ausschaltzeitpunkt, fertig.


----------



## bastian123f (16. April 2020)

Danke für die Tipps. Jetzt hat sich der Client wieder eine WU geholt.


----------



## foldinghomealone (16. April 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> ...
> Obwohl ... AWS kriegt wohl auch keine WUs mehr.
> 
> 
> ...



Naja, so 40Mio PPD im Schnitt die letzten Tage lassen eher darauf hindeuten, dass sie die Faltaktion zurückgefahren haben.
Ich nehme an, dass die 1,2Mrd Punkte die sie eben zugewiesen bekommen haben noch von offenen, vorher nicht gut geschriebenen WUs kommen. Oder sie geben wieder Gas, mal schauen...


----------



## Nono15 (16. April 2020)

"sprintfalten" is auch ne interessante variante 

ich mach das bei mir so: sobald die fopasa rtx2070 fiept (das macht sie im leerlauf - hat erstaunlicherweise spulenfiepen im leerlauf aber nicht unter last) drücke ich auf den reset-button am folding-pc - meist bekommt sie danach wieder eine und kann weitermachen


----------



## foldinghomealone (16. April 2020)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Nun, "die bei folding" sind maximal überlastet; der Nachschub an WU's ist entsprechend "dünn"
> Persönlich finde ich es natürlich  - was nützt meine "Farm" wenn die Kisten mehrheitlich idelen





picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Ich mache "Sprintfalten". Ich schaue, dass meine GPUs mittels drücken von "Pause" und "Fold" WUs bekommen und lasse anschließend den Clienten gleich wieder finishen. Dann setze ich noch einen Ausschaltzeitpunkt, fertig.





bastian123f schrieb:


> Danke für die Tipps. Jetzt hat sich der Client wieder eine WU geholt.



Ich lass grade andere falten... Bringt ja nichts, wenn ich durch das Pause/Start-Manöver einem anderen die WU wegnehme. Es werden deshalb ja nicht mehr WUs verteilt...
Steige dann wieder ein, wenn der Hype abflacht (und mir die Hitze in der kleinen Wohnung nicht zu viel wird)

Schade finde ich das ganze nur für diejenigen, die mit dedizierter HW falten (wollen) und jetzt nicht auf die Punkte kommen...


----------



## foldinghomealone (16. April 2020)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Soll ich ganz frech die 20 Mile vollmachen?
> Das bis'chen krieg ich auch ohne Passkey hin.



Ohne Passkey wäre das doch ein neuer/anderer User mit dem gleichen Usernamen, oder?
Genau deshalb gibt es doch den Passkey, oder?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. April 2020)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Ohne Passkey wäre das doch ein neuer/anderer User mit dem gleichen Usernamen, oder?
> Genau deshalb gibt es doch den Passkey, oder?


Zumindest in der Vergangenheit war es so wenn es nur einen Falter dieses Namens gab, wurden die Punkte ihm zugeschrieben.

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## nfsgame (16. April 2020)

Nono15 schrieb:


> "sprintfalten" is auch ne interessante variante
> 
> ich mach das bei mir so: sobald die fopasa rtx2070 fiept (das macht sie im leerlauf - hat erstaunlicherweise spulenfiepen im leerlauf aber nicht unter last) drücke ich auf den reset-button am folding-pc - meist bekommt sie danach wieder eine und kann weitermachen


Bringt nur leider nicht viel wenn die Karten in nem Server stecken, den man nicht mal so einfach neustarten kann...


----------



## JayTea (17. April 2020)

Hui, da wurden Credits nachgereicht in der EOC-Statistik!


----------



## foldinghomealone (17. April 2020)

Der bisherige Beta-Client wurde als normale Version 7.6.8 veröffentlicht:
Start folding &#8211; Folding@home


----------



## binär-11110110111 (17. April 2020)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Der bisherige Beta-Client wurde als normale Version 7.6.8 veröffentlicht:
> Start folding &#8211; Folding@home



O.K., was ist neu, besser, anders, schlechter ... ?


----------



## foldinghomealone (17. April 2020)

Denke, im Großen und Ganzen nicht so viel. 
Falten wird im Core erledigt, welcher ein separater Prozess ist und deshalb hat sich da nichts verändert.
Man kann jetzt Covid-19 auswählen.

Client changelog



Spoiler



Folding@home Client Changelog
=============================

## v7.6.8
 - Remove bug submission dialog, point to GitHub instead
 - Use PUT instead of GET to access web session ID.  Probably more secure.

## v7.6.7
 - Make sure Web control gets opened when requested.

## v7.6.6
 - Fix ``slot-options`` command response header

## v7.6.5
 - Always allow 127.0.0.1 access to web server.
 - Update GPUs.txt even if GPUs are not currently enabled.
 - Instead of altering data dir in Windows, confirm removal.
 - Remove unsupported windows themes on install.

## v7.6.4
 - Make sure Windows data directory ends with ``\FAHClient``.
 - Fix Linux service shutdown.
 - Avoid caching old Web interface.
 - Fix for Windows service install.
 - Fix Windows start menu.

## v7.6.3
 - Organize info blocks

## v7.6.1
 - Mask newer GLIBC calls for better Linux compatibility.
 - Add COVID-19 option.
 - Hardened command server and Web interface security.

## v7.5.2
 - Updated missing GPU slot messages to prompt user to install the driver.
 - Updated copyright.

## v7.5.1
 - OSX installer updates. @kbernhagen

## v7.5.0
 - Fixed client memory leak.
 - Some spelling fixes.

## v7.4.18
 - Fixed user stats link in Web control.
 - Fixed create team link in Web control.
 - Fixes Google+ share link in Web control.
 - Automatically uninstall conflicting files in Windows installer.
 - More thorough termination of F@H apps in Windows installer.
 - Removed option to install for all users in Windows installer.
 - Fixed Windows CPUID problem which causes fail to assign to CPU slots.

## v7.4.17
 - Updated assignment servers.
 - Use same AS for GPU slots.
 - Update URLs to point to foldingathome.org.

## v7.4.16
 - Removed support for reading Gromacs trajectory files.
 - Skip over non-GPU OpenCL devices during detection.
 - Pass both CUDA and OpenCL device indices to GPU cores when available.
 - Fall back to guessing GPU indices when drivers cannot be loaded.
 - Added message to indicate why GPU drivers were not detected.
 - Don't inadvertently remove GPU index options from config.
 - Correctly handle PCI bus/dev IDs > 127.
 - Fixed AMD PCI bus/slot code.
 - Report GPU PCI function in info.
 - Fixed detection of multiple GPUs of the same type. #1161
 - max-packet-size=normal (the default) redefined to mean 25MiB. #1154
 - Report more CPUID feature flags, specifically to detect RDTSCP.

## v7.4.15
 - Fixed further FAHControl connection dropping issue related to UTF-8 encoding.
 - Fixed invalid PyON escape sequences in remote interface.
 - Convert Windows error messages to UTF-8 to avoid parsing problems.
 - Updated GPUs.txt.

## v7.4.14
 - Fixed FAHControl connection dropping issue.

## v7.4.12
 - Fix for AS assigned max CPUs.

## v7.4.11
 - Removed small prime CPU count avoidance code.
 - Let AS specify max CPUs for each WU.
 - Removed libGL.so dependency.

## v7.4.10
 - Attempt to fix hung downloads.  #983
 - Don't default to CPUs counts which are small primes greater 3.

## v7.4.9
 - v7.4.8 bug fix.

## v7.4.8
 - Using GCC 4.8 to avoid libstd++ incompatibility in Linux. #1147
 - Fixes CUDA version parsing and removes CUDA debug information.

## v7.4.7
 - Report zero CPUs to AS for GPU slots.  #1139

## v7.4.6
 - Smarter GPU detection.
 - Report OpenCL devices on command line.
 - Report OpenCL & CUDA devices to AS.

## v7.4.5
 - Fixed 100% CPU lockup on core 0xa4 exploded proteins.
 - Add support for streaming core.

## v7.4.4
 - Fixed failure to update GPUs.txt file.  #1115
 - Don't delete slots on initialization error.  #1117
 - Always allow 127.0.0.1 (localhost) to connect to FAHClient.  #1120
 - Tweaks to Web control.  #1116
 - Don't display points for Anonymous or team 0.

## v7.4.3
 - Allow saving cuda-index=0 and opencl-index=0.  #1106
 - Fixed Failed to remove directory './work/00'.  #1058
 - Fixed GPU Names Are Too Long.  #1061
 - Removed links to Advanced Control and 3D Viewer.  #1110
 - Changed Web Control menu too look more like NaCl client.
 - Updated year.  #1090
 - ATI -> AMD.  #1091
 - Change debian default 'anonymous' -> 'Anonymous'.  #1113
 - Improved GPUs.txt download.
 - Added 'paused', restored function of 'pause-on-start'.  #1100
 - Resolve all AS IP addresses and try each one.  #1094

## v7.4.2
 - Don't repeat "Frame timer not running' indefinately.  #1105

## v7.4.1
 - Save config.xml on any changes.
 - Fixed QRB calculation, again.  #1044
 - Report progress down to 0.01%.
 - Correct for cores which report incorrect frame/step. #888
 - OSX: workaround for slow communication on 10.9 as service.  #1103
 - Removed trigger-save command, no longer necessary.
 - Only allow one visualization type per WU.
 - Update GPUs.txt when gpu=true, log message on update.

## v7.4.0
 - Disabled stall detection by default.
 - Added options stall-detection-enabled, stall-timeout & stall-percent.

## v7.3.13
 - Fix 'cpus' count.  Use user value if set.  #1074
 - Swapped user and team in bug report.  #1076
 - Hide overflow on slot tabs.  #1061
 - OSX: idle on login window or display sleep.  #944
 - Only autoconfigure Fermi or better NVidia GPUs in Linux.  #1084
 - Fixed error when all slots are removed.  #1088
 - Project links open in new window/tab.  #1079
 - Hide upper right close button on dialogs.  #1078
 - Wait at least 30 minutes & 5% before declaring WU stalled.  #1059
 - Added assign-gpu2.stanford.edu as backup GPU AS.

## v7.3.12
 - Don't open FAHViewer fullscreen from Web Client.  #1067
 - Attempt to fix stall detection.  #1059
 - Catch and suppress "Failed to wait on process ####:No child processes"
 - Idle applies to each slot.  #1060
 - Attempt to fix long GPU name jumble.  #1061
 - Show yellow spinner for finishing in Web Control.  #1065
 - Updated default CPU counts.  #1013
 - Accept IE 11 masquerading as Mozilla 11.  #1073
 - Display full bug URL after report.  #1071
 - Fixed project description layout.  #1068
 - Various Web Control tweaks.  #1062, #1063, #1064, #1070
 - Fixed bug when converting a CPU slot to GPU slot while running.
 - Autoconfigure GPU slot in 64-bit Linux.

## v7.3.11
 - Experimental installer improvements.
 - Slots remember pause status through restart.
 - New Web client design.
 - Separated power/pause/on-idle.
 - Points in Web client.
 - Limit max-unit-errors and max-slot-errors to range (1, 20).  #1020
 - Use SMP:N-1 by default if any GPU slots exists.  #1013
 - Don't try to cleanup if WU is still running.  #1037 #1023
 - Detect stalled WUs and dump.  #1043
 - Fixed QRB calculation.  #1044
 - Don't return failed WUs after their expiration.  #1030
 - Only compute bonus if passkey is set.  #1040
 - Fixed reset of slot boolean options.  #984
 - Only warn on invalid options during startup.
 - Read Core 0x17 JSON visualization files.
 - Autoconfigure CPU slot first.  Changes default order.
 - Better recovery of Web Client on reloads.

## v7.3.10
 - Added 'gui-enable' option to allow disabling the GUI in Windows.
 - Added 'web-enable' option to allow disabling the Web server.
 - Added 'command-enable' option to allow disabling the command server.

## v7.3.9
 - Fixed command-address='' to disable command server.

## v7.3.8
 - Increased the default number of processing threads from 4 to 6.
 - OSX: Moved apps to /Applications/Folding@home/.
 - OSX: Renamed FAHClient.url to Web Control.url.
 - OSX: Added uninstaller package.

## v7.3.7
 - Use timeout for initial ETA estimates so WU doesn't hang at 0%.
 - Show progress to 1/1000ths place.
 - Increase default max-slot-errors to 10.
 - Reset slot error counts when power-level changes.
 - Fixed cause pref update in Web Control. #986

## v7.3.6
 - Submit version with uninstall report.

## v7.3.5
 - pause-on-start pauses slot rather than setting power=off.
 - Optionally send brief details with uninstall report.
 - Updated Linux packages for folding power changes.

## v7.3.3
 - Simplified FB link.
 - Added Twitter and email links to Web Control header.
 - Pointed Google +1 link to Folding@home &#8211; Fighting disease with a world wide distributed super computer.
 - (Un)hide passkey on mouse over.
 - Fix logic error in previous fix for #965.
 - Fix Web Control in IE8.
 - Switched Twitter accounts.
 - Don't show RECONFIGURING when slot is turning off.
 - Fix CSS caching problem.
 - Added warning for unsupported browsers.
 - Removed throbber.
 - Added new -gpu-vendor core option for upcoming Zeta core.
 - Install but don't enable screensaver by default.
 - Upgraded Web Control to jQuery 1.9.0 and jQuery-UI 1.10.0.
 - Added option 'open-web-control'.
 - Folding@home shortcut starts FAHClient and opens Web Control in Windows.
 - Fixed: Finish-pause-finish does not finish the WU. #961
 - pause-on-start is now means set folding power to off at startup.
 - Remove old FAHContorl desktop link from v7.2.9.
 - Added uninstall reason reporting.
 - Use away mode notification instead of user input for idle in Windows.
 - Faster remote updates.
 - Added 'idle' option for individual slots.

## v7.3.2
 - Remove desktop link on uninstall.
 - Avoid stylesheet caching.

## v7.3.1
 - Attempt to solve excess disk IO problem.
 - Wait up to 5 minutes for user idle, but prevent sleep if waiting.

## v7.3.0
 - Don't keep computer from sleeping when on battery.
 - Removed "Validate Name" button from Web interface.
 - Name change "Web Client" -> "Web Control".
 - Added FAHWebControl to menu in Linux.
 - Avoid caching of main Javascript code.
 - Updated copyright dates.
 - Only one instance of Web Control. Can I use... Support tables for HTML5, CSS3, etc
 - Default level "medium" for machines wo/ a battery.
 - Don't both cut the number of CPUs and throttle by default.
 - Display version in Web page title.
 - By default only allow Web access from localhost regardless of 'allow'.
 - Log HTTP access errors as warnings.
 - WU not downloading at 100%, i.e. before current WU upload. #970

## v7.2.14
 - Change systray icons based on activity or failure.
 - Use system idle information as well as screensaver for idle modes.
 - Keep system from sleeping while folding. (Windows and OSX only)
 - Text changes to Web interface per suggestions in forum.
 - Added "Validate Name" button in Web interface Identity tab.
 - Signed installer. (Windows) #343
 - Changed "Restarting" to "Reconfiguring".
 - Stopped using cookies for session ID due to iframe/cookie issue w/ Safari.
 - More robust loading & timeout message for Web client.

## v7.2.13
 - Merge SMP and Uni slot types into one CPU type. #586, #693
 - Implemented new folding power levels.  #396
 - Only, but always, restart cores if # CPUs or % usage has changed.
 - Eliminated waiting between successive, intentional core restarts.
 - Hide HTTP messages at log level 3 in Windows too.
 - Changed ambiguous date format in log.  #947
 - Added Systray GUI in Windows.  #217, #565, #487, #321
 - Allow moving config and logs across file systems.  #965
 - Auto restart cores after relavant configuration changes. #261

## v7.2.12
 - Don't display fractions of credit points to reduce queue_info updates.
 - Added Web interface on port 7396.
 - Removed 'screensaver' option.
 - Added 'power' option.
 - Linked Web server 'allow' and 'deny' to 'command-allow' and '-deny'.
 - Removed quotes from GPU slot description.
 - Auto configure a SMP or Uniprocessor even if a GPU slot is configured.

## v7.2.11
 - Install with screensaver by default.
 - After 5 minutes w/ no config attempts automatically set configured=true.

## v7.2.10
 - Dropped 'unpause-while-connected <slot>' remote command.
 - Added 'screensaver' remote command.
 - Made slot-info and protein trajectory available even when paused.
 - Added slot pause reason information.
 - Add screesaver option to windows installer.
 - Choose appropriate startup command after windows installer finishes.
 - Added 'send-command' command line option.
 - Added 'send-(un)pause' and 'send-finish' command line options.
 - Shutdown any running clients on windows install.
 - Default 'pause-on-battery' to true. #743
 - Fixed: Limit ERROR: Exception: Have already seen this work unit. #496
 - Added 'configured' command which reports of the client was configured.
 - If not configured, don't start folding.
 - Added 'fold-anon' configuration option, fold even if not configured.
 - After 5 minutes if no connections automatically enable 'fold-anon'.
 - Removed client configuration options from windows installer.
 - Default gpu=true on Windows only.
 - Default smp=false if ATI GPU detected.
 - Windows: Remember custom data directory during upgrade. #838

## v7.2.9
 - Added 'unpause-while-connected <slot>' remote command.

## v7.2.8
 - Start FAHControl optionally after installer finish. #471

## v7.2.7
 - Use new dependency based init.d scripts if available in Linux.
 - Disable init.d rather than use /etc/defaults/fahclient to stop autostart.
 - Fixed a crash when loading bad protein data.

## v7.2.4
 - Link libssl libcrypto and libexpat statically in .deb.  #893
 - Warn on init.d start when /etc/default/fahclient has ENABLE=false.
 - Remove /etc/default/fahclient on --purge.
 - Added 'force-start' option to init.d script.

## v7.2.1
 - Added Installed-Size control field to .deb.  #853
 - Try to stop and uninstall service before install.  #922
 - Download GPUs.txt if there GPU slots or no slots and gpu=true. #920
 - Stop trying to load .tpr and .xtc files which have failed twice.  #917
 - Don't load .tpr until core has a chance to write.
 - Don't try to load .tpr/.xtc for core 0x11. #919 #916
 - Don't load .tpr/.xtc while core is loading.  #919

## v7.2.0
 - Replace invalid characters in user name by '_'.  #903
 - Fixed repeated 'gpu-index' error on GPU slot delete.  #874
 - Fixed misuse of PCI subvendor IDs.  #881
 - Changed error:OK to error:NO_ERROR in log to avoid confusion.  #892
 - "Viewer" menu items to "View" for consistency.  #899
 - Fixed text.  #891
 - If there is no systray, window close will exit FAHControl.  #900
 - Display 'Unknown' for 0 estimated PPD.  #901
 - Automatically update GPUs.txt.
 - Log warning if core returns an error code.  #887
 - Remap FERMI GPU type to NVIDIA with FERMI species in GPUs.txt.
 - Request IPv4 addresses until we support IPv6.

## v7.1.52
 - Account for ',' as decimal point in some locales.  #849

## v7.1.51
 - Allow parsing GPUs.txt with Windows CRLF line endings.
 - Allow setting GPU type and species from GPUs.txt.

## v7.1.50
 - Don't return WU results if they are less than 512 bytes.

## v7.1.49
 - Improved Windows install error message.
 - Fixed next-unit-percentage.  #842
 - Attempt to fix negative/wrong PPD numbers.  #843
 - Track project runtime estimates per slot.  #828

## v7.1.48
 - Added code to the Windows installer to stop the service.
 - Fixed Windows default theme.

## v7.1.47
 - Fix Error popup: gpu-index has no default.  #802
 - Added PPD calculation.  #408
 - Ignore ETA calculations that are triggered during folding core startup.
 - Fix OSX data directory permissions.
 - Don't use estimated progress to decide when to download new WUs.

## v7.1.46
 - Integrated caxalot's OSX install script changes.
 - Run as user nobody in /Library/Application Support/FAHClient on OSX.
 - Fixed windows installer copyright.  #832
 - Retry windows install if client running.
 - Attempt to fix builds for OSX < 10.6.  #572

## v7.1.45
 - Improved WU error handling, retry and recovery.
 - Added 'Z' to times to indicate UTC for ISO 8601 time format.
 - Update viewer eta and progress information more often.
 - Second attempt at FAHCoreWrapper '-lifeline' usage
 - Removed Windows installer check for previous install.  #825, #726
 - Fixed debian configuration questions.  #749
 - Don't allow progress estimate to go over 100%.  #395
 - Don't build OSX app for client.  Instead install to /usr/bin.
 - Use corrrect user home directory in OSX.  #826

## v7.1.44
 - Cause FAHCoreWrapper to automatically exit if client dies.  #794
 - Improved ETA/TPF/PPD estimation. #395
 - Update GPU index allocation after slot delete or modify.  #788
 - Add Debian dependency on libssl.so.0.9.8.  #791
 - GPU white list updates. #778

## v7.1.43
 - Only update active project descriptions.
 - Retry failed project description updates at most every 5 minutes.
 - Work around Windows socket blocking write problem.  #762
 - Updated copyright dates.

## v7.1.42
 - Networking code overhaul.

## v7.1.41
 - Added Tesla M2075 GPU.  #766
 - Ignore SIGPIPE in FAHCoreWrapper.
 - Fixed OSX lanuchd usage. #638
 - Fixed socket timeout/heartbeat issues.  #762, #764, #765, #775
 - Print slot number with nearly all WU messages.  #769

 - Print core number with core emitted log messages.
 - Changed log tag order to WU##:FS##:0x##
 - Fixed core wrapper interrupt/kill handling.

## v7.1.40
 - Fixed some debian package problems.
 - Get actual core PID from core wrapper and wait for it when stopping core.
 - Fixed finishing a paused slot problem. #755
 - Fixed GPU allocation problem.  #767

## v7.1.39
 - Obscure passkey even when saved as a slot option. #742
 - Added FAHCoreWrapper which handles soft core shutdown.  #563
 - Removed code which kills cores which are known to not shutdown softly.
 - Add 'Upload' & 'Download' to percent in log.  #532
 - Convert 'Unit ##' and 'Slot ##' to 'WU##' and 'FS##' in log.  #686
 - Resolved many of the lintian warnings & errors on the .deb package. #745
 - Keep queue entries sorted by ID in FAHControl.
 - Added log filtering to FAHControl. #157
 - Preload much more of the log.
 - Print date to log periodically.  #122
 - Slightly increased OSX DMG window size. #583
 - Restored --info functionality in FAHViewer.
 - Custom donor and team stats links. #673
 - Fixed bug in project information downloading.
 - Removed build machine names from packages.
 - Added more log information for core crashes return codes in Windows. #753
 - Fixed a multi-vendor GPU indexing bug.  #756
 - Use blocking socket writes in an attempt to fix #682.
 - Split deb, RPM and OSX packages.
 - Removed dependencies on GL libraries. #751
 - Don't enable GPU by default in .deb config.  #749
 - Integrated most of smoking2000's .deb package improvements.
 - Unpause WU on finish. #755
 - GPU white list updates.  #752

## v7.1.38
 - Fixed network connection dropping.

## v7.1.37
 - Added missing wraplabel.py file to FAHControl.
 - Changed socket error message verbosity.
 - Fail WU on UNSTABLE_MACHINE immediately & return for partial credit. #615

## v7.1.36
 - Fixed a potential socket connection bug.  Maybe related to #734.
 - Added several NVidia cards to GPUs.txt. #737.
 - Improved Linux on battery detection. #738.
 - Print WU error state on WU status line.
 - Emit correct exception on FAH transaction failure.  #615.
 - Fixed debian package install core permissions problem.  #732.
 - Removed core byte order warning.  #602.
 - Added GPL link to FAHControl about. #736.
 - Ask user, team, passkey and mode during .deb package install. #739.

## v7.1.35
 - Added 'Enchanter' theme. #731
 - Renamed 'Wimp' to 'Windows-Default'. #731
 - Unminimize FAHControl window on unhide. #567
 - Better core download failure message. #161
 - Cleaned up project descriptions using html2text.py.
 - Store project data in client DB.
 - Use system default font size.  #733
 - Added project info to viewer. #575.
 - Added clickable buttons to viewer.
 - Fixed FAHViewer crash introduced in v7.1.34.
 - Fixed mouse wheel scrolling in FAHControl. #463.
 - Fixed color difference for text boxes. #698.
 - Changed FAHControl window name. #711.

## v7.1.34
 - Fixed CPU consumption in client connections. #702
 - Really fixed "Wrong architecture" bug on 32-bit Ubunut. #599
 - Only warn on config errors. #722
 - Log error and continue of command server fails to initialize.
 - Fixed Slot configuration text.  #717
 - Use -1 or 0 for CPUs default to be consistent with GPU options.  #717
 - Disabled no longer supported AMD X1300 - 1900 GPUs.
 - Added "OpenGL Render" to info in FAHViewer.  (For blacklisting)
 - Added 'override-blacklist' option to FAHViewer. (Nothing black listed yet)
 - 'OK' -> 'Save' in FAHViewer preferences window. #724
 - Fixed NVIDIA_DEV.1244.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 550 Ti" detection.
 - Added the 'Wimp' theme and win32 theme engines. #723
 - Made 'Wimp' theme the default in Windows. #713
 - Added heartbeat to viewer<->client connection to timeouts dead connections.
 - Stop trying FAILED, FAULTY and DUMP reports if WS connection was made. #728
 - Check WS server versions for unreasonable values.  #728.

## v7.1.33
 - Set default 'gpu-usage' to 100%, until GPU cores implement better throttle.
 - Fixed client connection rate limiting.
 - Fixed error reporting for bad slot configuration. #582.
 - Attempt to fix EUE reporting for WSv4.  #615.
 - Fixed "Wrong architecture" bug on 32-bit Ubunut. #599.
 - Dropped "64-bit" Windows release.  Use 32-bit on all systems.

## v7.1.32
 - Added 'gpu-usage' option with default of 80%.
 - Added percent GPU usage slider in FAHControl.
 - Added 'opencl-index' and 'cuda-index' options to FAHControl.
 - 'gpu-id' -> 'gpu-index' in FAHControl.

## v7.1.31
 - Another attempt to fix OSX PCI scan crash.

## v7.1.30
 - Attempt to fix OSX PCI scan crash.

## v7.1.29
 - Print UNSUPPORTED in front of unsupported GPUs in info.
 - Removed unsupported gpu-vendor-id and gpu-device-id options.
 - Allow auto-configuring both GPU and SMP. #629
 - Configure GPU & SMP by default in Windows.
 - Repaired OS description printing in info.
 - Use OS bits to determine 32 vs 64 rather than build bits. #703
 - Enabled GPU detection in OSX.
 - Removed 'gpu-id' and added 'cuda-index' and 'opencl-index' options.
 - GTX465 -> Fermi. #661
 - Automatically install themes in Windows installer.

## v7.1.28
 - Hopefully finally fixed the OSX on battery detection code.
 - More GPU whitelist changes.

## v7.1.27
 - Check shared info modification time in an attempt to fix #688.
 - More GPU whitelisting.
 - Fixed Windows PCI/GPU detection, broke in v7.1.26. #701.
 - Use WS UTC WU assign time in client wo/ computing offset #697, #681.
 - If running WU is dumped shutdown the core. #700.

## v7.1.26
 - Correctly report client version to WS with WU return.
 - Failed upload attempt could cause WU to dump before it was expired. #679.
 - Added AMD Radeon HD 6600 Series to GPU white-list.
 - Fix failure to restart FAHControl in OSX when 'start minimized'.  #649.
 - Fixed a socket bug that could cause the loss of the end of a message.
 - Build OSX client in 32-bit mode with Intel compiler.
 - Reduced socket send buffer size to 32KiB to try to solve #682.
 - Attempt to fix PCI detect crash in Windows. #695.
 - Whitelisted more GPUs.

## v7.1.25
 - Hide 'Quit on window close' option in OSX.
 - Fixed some problems with WU assign time and time offset calculations.
 - Detect and ignore invalid assign time from older WS.
 - Log computed WS time offset.
 - Removed warning from Slot configuration about changing threads mid-run.
 - Catch and log error accessing battery info in /sys on Linux
 - Fix grayed out name and IP in client add after viewing local client. #640.
 - Remove 'RS480 PCI-X Root Port' from GPU whitelist. #635
 - Added a few new Radeon HD 6xxx cards.
 - Added Nvidia GTX 590 device ID 0x1088 to whitelist.
 - Increase Radeon HD 5xxxx and 6xxxx GPU type level by one. #653.
 - Don't fail WS connections if all data was recieved even on net error.
 - Print IP Address with 'Uploading' message.
 - Fixes for OSX minimize and quit bugs. #649 & #659.
 - Limit max CPUs per slot to system count. #652.
 - Attempt to fix #654.
 - Release system resources when querying OSX battery status.  #650.
 - Don't send 'auth' command from FAHControl if empty. #658.
 - Fixed 'slot-add' NULL pointer exception. #666.
 - Fixed 'log-updates start' error. #671.
 - Fixed FAHClient script parsing bug. #676.
 - Show 'Remote Access' tab in advanced mode. #648.
 - Don't allow minimizing to sys-tray if it is not there.  #670.
 - Also print core return code numbers in hex. #677.
 - Print times in ISO 8601 format. #664.
 - Expire WUs in sending status.

## v7.1.24
 - Don't download a new WU if max-units is reached. #607
 - Added GeForce GTX 460 SE to the white-list.
 - Fixed 'core-priority' in FAHControl.
 - Fixed options save.
 - Don't allow changing 'local' client name or IP.
 - Don't try to autostart the local client once online.
 - Fix permissions problem in RPM. #627
 - Hide 'Status' tab in novice mode.
 - Added project info.  In novice mode only by default.

## v7.1.23
 - Fixed bug caused by ignoring WU return code after a quick pause/unpause.
 - Set default verbosity to 3.
 - Explictly white-list Fermi GPUs & downgrade if CUDA driver is insufficient.
 - Added new GTX 470, 485 and 590 to GPU white-list.
 - Moved FAHControl single app port within 0-65535 range.  #604.
 - Filtered out 'Theater' from GPU list.
 - White-listed Nvidia Quadro G8x cards.
 - Move all ATI R700s GPUs to species 3 and R800s to species 4.
 - Don't allow passwordless access even if password is not set.
 - Don't automatically allow IPs in command-allow-no-pass.
 - Don't call battery status code if not necessary.
 - Release resources related to battery query in OSX. #593
 - Allow changing the number of CPU threads mid run but warn. #292
 - Fixed client new and client connection options saving. #617
 - Lock database on startup to stop multiple runs of FAHClient in same dir.
 - Pass '-service' option to core when running as a Win32 service. #592
 - Fix permissions for All Users Windows install. #595.

## v7.1.22
 - Added proxy support with authentication types: none, basic & digest.
 - Added proxy configuration tab to FAHControl.

## v7.1.21
 - Another attempt at fixing the package permissions problems.

## v7.1.20
 - Fixed DMG permissions.
 - Show 'Error' when CUDA detection fails.
 - Suppress FAHClient startup text by default for package installers.
 - Warn that cores can take up to 1 min to shutdown when uninstalling.

## v7.1.19
 - Order clients by name. #510
 - Fixed permissions on debain package installs.
 - Improved handling when a subprocess fails to start.
 - Add window titles to FAHControl dialogs.
 - Remove ATI 1xxx cards from GPU whitelist.

## v7.1.18
 - More GPU whitelisting.  All ATI HD series.  Only HD 5/6000 on Core 0x16.
 - Use OS logical CPU count instead of CPUID counts.
 - Hide/restore any open dialogs with main FAHControl window.
 - Don't allow opening more than one dialog via the sys-tray menu.
 - Restore main window on preferences or about from sys-tray menu.
 - Change configure dialog OK button to Save.
 - Fixed AS hammering, #511.
 - Fixed 'Waiting On' message problems.
 - Use heartbeat to timeout FAHControl connections.
 - Fixed damage to active client's config when adding new client. #536.
 - Catch property save error on FAHControl close in Windows 2008.
 - Disallow saving both config and address/port changes in FAHControl.
 - Fixed CUDA driver version reporting. #571.
 - Fix file and directory permissions in .deb and .rpm packages.
 - Added volume icon for OSX DMG package.
 - Hopefully fixed sidebar issue in DMG.  #516.
 - Fixed local FAHClient shutdown with 'Stop' button on Windows.
 - Removed extra linefeeds from copied log.  #428.
 - Merged FAHViewer <-> FAHClient and FAHControl <-> FAHClient interfaces.
 - More idle time optimizations for FAHViewer, FAHControl and FAHClient.

## v7.1.17
 - Really whitelisted some more GPUs.

## v7.1.16
 - Use core count not thread count for SMP autoconfiguration.
 - Clear FAHViewer info when disconnected.
 - Whitelisted some more GPUs.
 - Removed ATI Mobility GPUs from whitelist.
 - Fixed cpu core/thread/logical detection.

## v7.1.15
 - Print 'CUDA not detected' in info.
 - Attempt to fix broken CUDA detection.

## v7.1.14
 - Ignore CUDA library exceptions.

## v7.1.13
 - Fixed problem with editing client in FAHControl when not connected.
 - Fixed next-unit-percentage rounding error.
 - Removed threading and polling in FAHControl.
 - Created developer interface for FAHClient.
 - Dropped follow log control.
 - Fixed bug in connecting FAHViewer when no slot is selected in FAHControl.
 - Added heartbeat between FAHControl and FAHClient.
 - Added local client command in FAHControl preferences.
 - Let FAHClient crash rather than catch unknown exceptions at top level.
 - Added button to manually start and stop local client from FAHControl.
 - Display error dialog if client authorization fails.
 - Fixed slot popup menu actions bug.

## v7.1.12
 - Fixed --info printing for FERMI GPUs.
 - Fixed Non-fermi CUDA reporting.
 - Added new core exit codes for GPU cores.
 - Include CPU threads in SMP default core count.
 - Updated CPU count info display.
 - Default next-unit-percentage to 99%.
 - Added color for 'Finishing' state in FAHControl.
 - Fixed bug in highlighting WU for selected 'Finishing' slot.
 - Added warning in FAHControl about changing SMP CPU count mid run.
 - Round the next-unit-percentage calculation to the nearest integer.
 - Fixed arrow key movement in slot and queue list views in FAHControl.
 - Updated FAHViewer icon and use in FAHControl.
 - Fixed problem with selecting slots in FAHControl.  #359
 - Fixed potential problems with CPU count code on single core machines.
 - Quit FAHControl on Window X in OSX.
 - Remove 'Hide' toolbar button in OSX.
 - Fixed crash in OSX on Apple keys.
 - Added OSX dock menu items.

## v7.1.11
 - Fixed FAHViewer fullscreen problems in Windows.
 - Show absolute path to log file in client fail popup.
 - Fixed CPU counting for multiple physical processors.
 - Fixed missing estimated credit field in FAHControl.
 - Fixed bug with removing client from FAHControl.
 - Fixed crash in FAHViewer when switching from Demo to Live data.
 - Don't load Demo protein when connecting.
 - Set environment variable to communicate gpu-id to GPU cores.
 - Added list of known GPUs PCI vendor + device IDs including subvendors.
 - Added support for loading a custom 'GPUs.txt' file in the run directory.
 - Added 'gpu-index' for cases where GPU indexing does not match core's.

## v7.1.10
 - Fix Windows missing icons.
 - Use different icon for FAHViewer.
 - Go back to static linking of libexpat.
 - Popup error message if local client exits in FAHControl.
 - Fixed bug in auto-detecting multiple GPUs.
 - Removed 'gpus' option.
 - Fixed bug which disabled adding slots via FAHControl.
 - Changes to the GPU detection code.
 - Changes to sample-config.xml.
 - Minor textual tweaks.

## v7.1.9
 - Quit popup not viewer on <ESC> or 'q' in FAHViewer popup.
 - Another attempt at fixed i7 CPU core counts.
 - Dump WU entries if the slot is remove and they were not yet downloaded.
 - Fixed arrow key help text in FAHViewer.
 - Clear old values from add option dialog on add option.
 - Clear out added options from client dialog on 'Cancel'.
 - Never migrate Units to deleted slots.
 - Don't report deleted slots to FAHControl.
 - Use mono-spaced font in FAHControl log view.
 - Fixed max-packet-size reporting to AS.
 - Enabled unit processing during up/download.
 - Drop WS if it does not give an assignment.
 - Support running client as a daemon for Linux service install.
 - Moved clientgui.db to FAHControl.db.
 - Look for FAHControl.db in $HOME/.FAHClient in non-Windows.
 - Don't start FAHControl minimized by default.
 - Run FAHClient in $HOME/.FAHClient when started by FAHControl on non-Win.
 - Create proper Debian package with FAHClient service install.
 - Added OSX on battery support.  Thanks to calxalot for the code!
 - Fixed Windows sys-tray tool tip cut off problem.
 - Don't write window size and pane locations to disk as often.
 - If multiple WUs are ready to start, start the one furthest along.
 - Fixed client to core version reporting.
 - Uncapitalized status names in FAHControl.
 - Changed 'Core' to 'FahCore' in logs and FAHControl.
 - Some optimizations to FAHClient's main loop.
 - Look for FAHClient and FAHViewer in same dir as FAHControl.
 - Close FAHViewer with FAHControl if started by FAHControl.
 - Create proper DMG for OSX.
 - Added ellipses after dialog menu items in OSX.
 - Removed extra '(Un)Hide Window' menu item in OSX.
 - Go back to (un)hiding FAHControl when sys-tray icon is clicked.
 - Display 'FAHControl' in 'top' in Linux instead of 'python'.
 - Preload some of the log in the FAHControl window when tailing.
 - Some FAHControl optimizations.
 - Store client data in '~/Library/Application Support/FAHClient' on OSX.
 - Popup error when FAHClient or FAHViewer fails to run in FAHControl.
 - Attempt to fix FAHControl quad click problem.
 - Fixed FAHViewer box drawing problem on OSX and Windows.
 - Added gpu-vendor-id and gpu-device-id configuration options.
 - Fixed potential crash in GPU detection code.
 - Improve fallback to uniprocessor slot.

## v7.1.8
 - Second attempt to fix i7 CPU core detection.
 - Changed NA to Unknown in FAHControl.
 - Added TPF calculation.
 - Removed verbosity from Windows installer to discourage changing it.
 - Handle XML special characters '"&<> in donor name in Windows installer.
 - Added next-unit-percentage option.
 - Changed 'Client Mode' to 'Preferred Mode' in Windows installer.
 - If Folding@home-x86\client.cfg exists load as defaults for Win installer.
 - Removed WU history.
 - Added more low-level GPU information to WS and AS packets.
 - Added default data to FAHViewer.
 - Added rotation and snapshot linear interpolation to FAHViewer.
 - Fixed bug in writing config.xml with 0 slots.
 - Display WU info on click even when slots are finishing.
 - Fixed sys-tray menu / toolbar tooltip inconsistencies.
 - Added viewer to sys-tray menu.

## v7.1.7
 - Don't log 0% up/download.
 - Fixed ETA, Progress, etc. update in Work Unit view of FAHControl.
 - Update WU status when slots is in FINISHING as well as RUNNING state.
 - Fixed CUDA GPU type support check.
 - dump-after-deadline is default true and fixed WU expire checking.
 - Removed most of the logos from FAHViewer.
 - Added CUDA dlls.
 - Do send results if slot is paused.
 - Added help and about boxes to viewer.
 - Fixed up/download percentage in log.
 - Fixed 'fahclient-log.txt' creation problem on Windows.
 - Attempted to fix i7 CPU core detection.
 - Fixed bug in Unit log file following.

## v7.1.6
 - dump-after-deadline is default false for now.

## v7.1.5
 - Display version in FAHControl About.
 - Added "lifeline" support.
 - Fixed process ID detection in Linux.
 - Added support for starting local FAHClient from FAHControl.
 - Don't try to send results if Slot is paused.
 - Save credit information returned by v6.1.3+ WS.
 - Keep WU data in DB as a credit record.
 - Keep Windows debug symbols with .tar.bz2 archive.
 - Store timeout, k-factor and credit from v6.1.3+ WS.
 - Send DUMP reports to v6.1.3+ WS.
 - Estimate ETA, PPD and Credit.
 - Fixed crash after WU completion.
 - Created FAHViewer
 - Detect previous config in Windows installer and offer to keep.
 - Save Windows Installer values when back/forward buttons are clicked.
 - Added CUDA detection code and report coprocessor version accordingly.
 - Fixed FAHControl browser links in Windows.
 - Disallow @?*|<>'" characters in paths in Windows installer.
 - Fixed reporting 64-bit CPU type to AS.
 - Removed language about password defaulting to passkey in FAHControl.
 - Changed up/download pacifier to not hold a log lock.
 - GUI up/download lockout fixed.
 - Use the term "Folding slot" instead of "Computation slot".
 - Rearranged auto-start options in installer and added (Recommended, etc.)
 - Always raise FAHControl window when sys-tray icon is clicked.
 - Validate entries in Windows installer.
 - Added help text for configuration in Windows installer.
 - Detect previous install in installer and offer to run uninstaller.
 - Added Folding Forum link in About box.
 - Offer an Express install mode in Windows installer.
 - Use better Windows icon from v6.
 - Put program directory in PATH in Windows installer.
 - Removed 'Startup' tab from FAHControl.
 - 'autostart' to 'pause-on-start' with opposite meaning and defaulted false.
 - Don't remove old config.xml in Windows installer if install is aborted.
 - Removed FAHControl's 'autostart' option, must reinstall to change.
 - Save FAHControl window dimensions and pane positions.
 - Display ETA, PPD and Credits in FAHControl
 - Added ETA, Credit and PRCG to Novice view
 - Update Work Unit details immediately when queue list entry is clicked.
 - Display completed WUs as well as active ones.
 - Enable log following by default in FAHControl. (Active when selected)
 - Rearranged FAHControl toolbar.
 - Clicking slot activates running WU in FAHControl.
 - Added viewer to slot pop-up menu in FAHControl.
 - Added viewer config to FAHControl preferences pane.
 - Added viewer button to FAHControl toolbar.
 - Align Address in Clients to the left.
 - Fixed tabbing between fields in FAHControl.
 - Dump WUs after they have expired if 'dump-after-deadline' is true.

## v7.1.4
 - Fixed core path problem.
 - Dump or migrate units when slot is deleted.
 - Dump unit if WS does not understand fail report.
 - Fixed SMP unit creation problem.

## v7.1.3
 - Don't exit before killing and saving kill status of stubborn cores.
 - Fixed bug that allows more than one Unit to start in a slot.
 - Don't download core when slot is paused.
 - Store cores in same directory structure as on server.
 - Differentiate cores by URL not type.
 - Regularly check if WUs match their slot's config and migrate or dump.
 - Migrate or dump a unit if it's slot cannot be found at startup.
 - Default to ignore logff signal in Windows service.
 - Set Connection->Password with Remote Access->Password in FAHControl.

## v7.1.2
 - Don't dump WU on PLEASE_WAIT.
 - Fixed slot FINISHING and STOPPING status bug.
 - Improve FAHControl's responsiveness.
 - Remember which cores don't shutdown cleanly also on CTRL-C exit.
 - Clear any WU backoff waits on unpause.
 - Second attempt to fix FAHControl lockout during results upload.
 - Print to log when pausing, unpausing and finishing.

## v7.1.1
 - Don't reset slot highlighter on queue info update in FAHControl.
 - Fixed core unpackaging bug.
 - Fixed Windows file open bug.
 - Raise FAHControl window when run a second time.
 - Always raise window when icon is clicked and FAHControl is not on top.
 - Fixed --dump loop.

## v7.1.0
 - Made incompatible changes to the client DB.
 - Download a new WU when the previous one is 95% complete.
 - Require each slot to have a unique numerical ID.
 - Lock units to one s


----------



## foldinghomealone (17. April 2020)

An die Künstler unter uns:

Es gibt einen FAH Logo Design Contest und 1000$ zu gewinnen:

Google Formulare: Anmelden


----------



## tom0047 (17. April 2020)

Ist diese Einstellung noch notwendig zum falten mit AMD Navi?

Name: *client-type*
Value: advanced

Ich hab nur kurz getestet und es hat ohne auch funktioniert und es wurde eine 0x22 gefaltet.


----------



## foldinghomealone (17. April 2020)

nein, nicht mehr notwendig.


----------



## Flossenheimer (17. April 2020)

Wird die GT 740 noch Unterstützt? Hatte mir diese für 10 Euro geholt in der Hoffnung damit ein Paar WU´s machen zu können, damit nicht die 1080 Ti unmengen an Strom verballert.. nur bekommt die Ti WU´s und die 740 bisher keine ..


----------



## LightLoop (17. April 2020)

Flossenheimer schrieb:


> Wird die GT 740 noch Unterstützt? Hatte mir diese für 10 Euro geholt in der Hoffnung damit ein Paar WU´s machen zu können, damit nicht die 1080 Ti unmengen an Strom verballert.. nur bekommt die Ti WU´s und die 740 bisher keine ..



Stell halt das Powerlimit auf 50%


----------



## picar81_4711 (18. April 2020)

Flossenheimer schrieb:


> Wird die GT 740 noch Unterstützt? Hatte mir diese für 10 Euro geholt in der Hoffnung damit ein Paar WU´s machen zu können, damit nicht die 1080 Ti unmengen an Strom verballert.. nur bekommt die Ti WU´s und die 740 bisher keine ..



Mit einer GT740 wirst keine WUs bekommen und wenn, dann dauert es Tage, bis du eine WU gefaltet hast.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (18. April 2020)

Moin, hab den neuen 7.6.8 installiert und auf ANY (im Webcontrol) gestellt. Erhöht die Wahrscheinlichkeit, eine WU zu bekommen. Hab dann direkt eine gut honorierte erhalten. Was auffällig ist - wurde hier glaub ich schon angesprochen - daß die WU nach 5% für ca. 1 Minute eine Pause einlegt und die CPU zu 100% ausgelastet ist... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. April 2020)

@binär-11110110111:
Hast du den Regler nicht auf Full?


----------



## binär-11110110111 (18. April 2020)

Das ist mein Falt und Arbeitsrechner, zudem bringt das keinen Unterschied. Hab's schon ausprobiert, auch so liegt die Auslastung meiner GPU derzeit bei 98%.


----------



## foldinghomealone (18. April 2020)

Bei GPU wird  nur zwischen Light oder Medium/Full unterschieden.
Bei Light wird die GPU nur genutzt, wenn der PC idle ist, bei medium/full immer.
Sie wird aber immer 'voll' ausgelastet, wenn sie faltet.


----------



## foldinghomealone (18. April 2020)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> ...Was auffällig ist - wurde hier glaub ich schon angesprochen - daß die WU nach 5% für ca. 1 Minute eine Pause einlegt und die CPU zu 100% ausgelastet ist...



Das wurde im FF zur gleichen Projektgruppe gehörenden WU auch diskutiert: 
Folding Forum &#8226; View topic - Project: 13878 (Run 0, Clone 743, Gen 18) uses %100 CPU
"by PantherX » Sat Apr 11, 2020 11:05 am
...I have seen cases where the initialization of some GPU WUs can take up to 5 minutes. During this time, the GPU load is 0% but the CPU load is there..."

Es scheint diese Initialisierungsphase also zu geben, was da gemacht wird, weiß ich aber nicht


----------



## trucker1963 (18. April 2020)

Kann auch sein ,das dein System etwas schwach ist . Habe das auch , aber mein 9900K braucht dafür nur ein paar Sekunden in Zusammenarbeit mit der 2080ti .


----------



## nfsgame (18. April 2020)

Es gibt doch noch Wunder... Das erste Mal seit knapp einer Woche haben beide GPU-Slots zeitgleich was zu falten...


----------



## x-dragon (19. April 2020)

Ihr verwendet doch hoffentlich keine alte Version des Clients 

7.6.9 ist inzwischen die neue offizielle Version:

Start folding &#8211; Folding@home
https://foldingathome.org/2020/04/17...d-19-projects/


und 7.6.10 gibt es jetzt als Beta:

Beta &#8211; Folding@home



> ## v7.6.10
> - Fix data dir removal confirmation message in Windows.
> - Download GPUs.txt at startup before configuring the slots.
> 
> ...


----------



## picar81_4711 (19. April 2020)

Ja, und endlich wird die GPUs.txt auch unter Linux hoffentlich automatisch aktualisiert...


----------



## binär-11110110111 (19. April 2020)

New Folding@home software with the option to prioritize COVID-19 projects – Folding@home



Spoiler



NEUE FOLDING @ HOME-SOFTWARE MIT DER OPTION, COVID-19-PROJEKTE ZU PRIORISIEREN
17. April 2020
von Greg Bowman

Als Reaktion auf die große Nachfrage haben wir ein Update für die Folding @ home-Software erstellt, mit dem Sie COVID-19-Projekte priorisieren können. Wir empfehlen Ihnen ein Upgrade, da die neue Software wichtige Fehlerkorrekturen und Sicherheitsupdates enthält. Downloads finden Sie hier . Bitte danken Sie gemeinsam mit mir dem Zentrum für Wissenschaft und Technik lebender Systeme (CSELS) an der Washington University in St. Louis für die Finanzierung der Entwicklung dieses Software-Updates.

Unsere oberste Priorität für diese Version war es, die COVID-19-Option so schnell wie möglich hinzuzufügen. Wir nutzten auch die Gelegenheit, um viele der von unseren Freiwilligen angesprochenen Probleme zu beheben, gingen jedoch nicht auf diejenigen ein, die zu erheblichen Verzögerungen bei der Veröffentlichung der neuen Software geführt hätten. Um wichtige Fehler in Zukunft besser beheben zu können, haben wir ein Team von freiwilligen Entwicklern organisiert, die unseren Issue-Tracker auf GitHub sortieren und priorisieren. Sie machen bereits große Fortschritte.

Mit Blick auf die Zukunft arbeiten wir auch an einer neuen Open-Source Folding @ home-Software. Diese neue Software wird die Leistung von Folding @ home verbessern und es einfacher machen, die Community in die Entwicklung einzubeziehen. Wir sind davon überzeugt, dass wir durch die Nutzung der enormen Menge an technischen Talenten, die in der Folding @ home-Community verfügbar sind, bessere Software mit einer ansprechenderen und produktiveren Benutzererfahrung erstellen und diese Software häufiger aktualisieren können. Weitere Informationen zur Verfügbarkeit dieser neuen Software werden in Kürze in diesem Blog bekannt gegeben. (via Google übersetzt)


----------



## ursmii (21. April 2020)

da geben zwei teams richtig gas ...

.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ovicula (21. April 2020)

Das kann man auch erwarten bei dem Rechner:

DGX SATURNV Supercomputer for AI and Deep Learning | NVIDIA


----------



## sentinel1 (21. April 2020)

Endlich abends wieder eine WU gegen die Kälte  



```
[URL="https://stats.foldingathome.org/project?p=13877"]21:22:17:WU00:FS01:Downloading 161.51MiB
[/URL]21:22:23:WU00:FS01:Download 8.47%
21:22:29:WU00:FS01:Download 19.81%
21:22:35:WU00:FS01:Download 31.34%
21:22:41:WU00:FS01:Download 43.81%
21:22:47:WU00:FS01:Download 56.11%
21:22:53:WU00:FS01:Download 68.18%
21:22:59:WU00:FS01:Download 81.15%
21:23:05:WU00:FS01:Download 92.87%
[URL="https://stats.foldingathome.org/project?p=13877"]21:23:08:WU00:FS01:Download complete
[/URL]
```

Folding@home Project Description


----------



## nfsgame (22. April 2020)

Ich wäre ja schon froh, wenn sich der Client nach dem "Cleaning up" mal bequemen würde und sich um einen neue WU kümmern würde... Gestern um 23:00Uhr war an der Stelle Ende. Die letzten Tage auch schon öfter gehabt...


----------



## bastian123f (22. April 2020)

ovicula schrieb:


> Das kann man auch erwarten bei dem Rechner:
> 
> DGX SATURNV Supercomputer for AI and Deep Learning | NVIDIA



Ach da sind die WUs verschwunden.


----------



## sentinel1 (22. April 2020)

Ich nutze noch F@h 7.5.1, und es lief eigentlich durch.


----------



## AnnoDADDY (22. April 2020)

Bei mir läuft es bis auf vllt mal 5min Unterbrechung auch durch


----------



## mattinator (22. April 2020)

Irgendwie sind bei mir mit Nvidia GTX1070 die Projekte 13873,  13878 und 13879 sehr empfindlich bzgl. OC. Außerdem gibt sporadisch den Effekt, das das Projekt eine Weile normal mit normalem Takt läuft und irgendwann ohne ersichtlichen Fehler (sowohl Folding-Log als auch Windows Ereignisprotokoll) um ca. 400 MHz heruntertaktet. Das führt natürlich zu deutlich bemerkbaren TPF-Drops. Wenn man das Projekt pausiert und fortsetzt, wird wieder der normale Takt verwendet. Hat jemand diesen Effekt auch beobachten können ?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. April 2020)

Offtopicfrage:
Funktioniert bei euch Tapatalk aktuell problemlos mit dem Forum?

Seit drei Tagen wird bei mir nichts mehr aktualisiert in den abonnierten Themen.

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## foldinghomealone (22. April 2020)

mattinator schrieb:


> Irgendwie sind bei mir mit Nvidia GTX1070 die Projekte 13873,  13878 und 13879 sehr empfindlich bzgl. OC. Außerdem gibt sporadisch den Effekt, das das Projekt eine Weile normal mit normalem Takt läuft und irgendwann ohne ersichtlichen Fehler (sowohl Folding-Log als auch Windows Ereignisprotokoll) um ca. 400 MHz heruntertaktet. Das führt natürlich zu deutlich bemerkbaren TPF-Drops. Wenn man das Projekt pausiert und fortsetzt, wird wieder der normale Takt verwendet. Hat jemand diesen Effekt auch beobachten können ?



Ich hatte auch so ein Verhalten mit meiner 1080 Ti. Projekte weiß ich jetzt nicht mehr.
Seitdem falte ich ohne OC und ich habe dieses Verhalten nicht mehr bemerkt.


----------



## mattinator (22. April 2020)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch so ein Verhalten mit meiner 1080 Ti. Projekte weiß ich jetzt nicht mehr.
> Seitdem falte ich ohne OC und ich habe dieses Verhalten nicht mehr bemerkt.



Danke für die Rückmeldung. Da könnte ich evtl. meine OC-Steuerung mittels HWiNFO64 wieder ausgraben. Oder OC noch weiter runter und weniger Verbrauch.


----------



## nfsgame (22. April 2020)

Hatte mit den Projekten mit der GXT1060/6 auch ein paar Fehler. Bin dann eine Multistufe runtergegangen und gut... Die 1660Ti zeigt sich nicht so zickig. Also wenn sie denn mal falten würden.

Edit: Das hier sehe ich auch zum ersten Mal... Mag allerdings an reservierten Ressourcen liegen. Der Falter spielt gleichzeitig auch HyperV... Dabei läuft der Client schon nur auf 24 Threads...


```
11:06:55:WU04:FS00:0xa7:Completed 1 out of 500000 steps (0%)
11:11:00:WU04:FS00:0xa7:Completed 5000 out of 500000 steps (1%)
11:13:56:WARNING:WU04:FS00:Detected clock skew (2 mins 41 secs), I/O delay, laptop hibernation or other slowdown noted, adjusting time estimates
11:15:09:WU04:FS00:0xa7:Completed 10000 out of 500000 steps (2%)
```


----------



## nfsgame (23. April 2020)

Das ist doch mal ein Anblick den man sich wünscht wenn man morgens in den Client guckt .... Dann lieber längere Releasezeiträume wenn es im Gegenzug vernünftig läuft!

Edit: Nach ner Neuinstallation kann ich keine GPU-Slots mehr hinzufügen. Dann gibts davon halt nix bis die ihre Software mal im Griff haben!


----------



## ursmii (23. April 2020)

... missverstanden ...


----------



## Doleo (23. April 2020)

Okay....ich bin vl. blind, aber: kann man den client nicht updaten? muss ich alles neu runterladen? (Sprich, deinstallieren, und wieder installieren)


----------



## foldinghomealone (23. April 2020)

ja, so ist es.
Aber ich würde noch warten, bis der wieder stabil läuft.
Es gibt ja anscheinend Probleme, GPUs zuzuweisen.


----------



## Doleo (23. April 2020)

danke! hmmm, aber zur zeit faltet bei mir ebenfalls nix, da ich quasi keine wu bekomme. zwickmühle  (bei 7.4.4 auf win; und 7.5.1 unter linux)


----------



## Bumblebee (23. April 2020)

F.Y.I.

Mein Router ist abgeraucht - habe im Moment noch genau *ein* System (direkt am Modem) am Laufen


----------



## pit70de (23. April 2020)

Deswegen hat sich die Zeitspanne bis wir [H]ardOCP endlich eingeholt haben wieder erhöht 

Bring das wieder zum Laufen


----------



## DOcean (23. April 2020)

Doleo schrieb:


> Okay....ich bin vl. blind, aber: kann man den client nicht updaten? muss ich alles neu runterladen? (Sprich, deinstallieren, und wieder installieren)



ich konnte einfach drüber installieren...


----------



## Hasestab (23. April 2020)

Das Problem mit den Gpu Zuweisung hatte ich vorgestern nach einem Windowsupdate.
Ich wollte den 7.2.9 auf einem anderen System aktualisieren und habe vorher Win Update aufgespielt.

Im Clienten konnte ich danach keine Gpu,s hinzufügen bzw wurden nicht angezeigt. 

Abhilfe schaffte nur clienten deinstallieren...Neustart....nvidia Treiber komplett deinstallieren....Neustart....treiber wieder drauf .....Neustart und Client nochmal aufgespielt. 

Danach wurden erst die Gpu,s nochmal erkannt.

Gruss Hase


----------



## ursmii (23. April 2020)

ich habe beta 7.6.10 seit dem 18.04. stabil am laufen.
konnte auch eine zusätliche 2080ti dazufügen und WUs kommen (manchmal erst nach einem selektiven pause/fold auf der schlafenden GPU)

allerdings habe ich heute morgen ein quality update (KB4550945) eingespielt und beim restart gleich einen bluescreen erhalten.
nach einem cold boot lief das system glücklicherweise mit allen gemachten bios-einstellungen bis jetzt wieder anstandslos.

auch die CPU leistet mit gewünschten 24 kernen einen lächerlichen beitrag

.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pit70de (23. April 2020)

Bei mir lief es jetzt die letzten Tage problemlos, auch das Upgrade auf 7.6.9 hat geklappt.

Jetzt habe ich das Problem, dass eine Work Queue im Status "Send 100%" hängt. Laut log ist der letzte Eintrag für den Slot/WU
11:38:07:WU01:FS00:Upload 86.10%
Laut der WU-Status anzeige von Folding Home ist die entsprechende WU erfolgreich hoch geladen und als OK bewertet worden.

Wie kriege ich jetzt am besten die Queue gesäubert?


----------



## Doleo (23. April 2020)

DOcean schrieb:


> ich konnte einfach drüber installieren...



Danke, habs auch einfach drüber installiert und rel flott (ca 3 min später) eine WU erhalten


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. April 2020)

pit70de schrieb:


> Bei mir lief es jetzt die letzten Tage problemlos, auch das Upgrade auf 7.6.9 hat geklappt.
> 
> Jetzt habe ich das Problem, dass eine Work Queue im Status "Send 100%" hängt. Laut log ist der letzte Eintrag für den Slot/WU
> 11:38:07:WU01:FS00:Upload 86.10%
> ...


Rechner schon neustarten?
Dann wird die WU nochmals versucht zu versenden.


@ursmii:
Mag zwar "lächerlich" wenig Punkte geben, dafür hat die CPU aber immer was zu tun was ich von meinen GPUs nicht behaupten kann.


----------



## pit70de (23. April 2020)

Ja, sehr gut! Neustart hat geklappt! Er hat angefangen die WU neu zu versenden und das war dann erfolgreich


----------



## foldinghomealone (23. April 2020)

Wer mal eine vernünftige WU-Kombi sehen will:
R9 3900X mit einer p13872
Folding@home WU Status

Wer die PPD am genauesten raten oder im Kopf rechnen kann kriegt ein 'Gefällt mir'


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. April 2020)

Meine 980 hat wieder das Wehenprojekt P13879 mit über 8h am Hals > diesesmal lass ich sie halt über Nacht falten.


----------



## mattinator (23. April 2020)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Wer mal eine vernünftige WU-Kombi sehen will:
> R9 3900X mit einer p13872
> Folding@home WU Status
> 
> Wer die PPD am genauesten raten oder im Kopf rechnen kann kriegt ein 'Gefällt mir'



Etwa so ?
Zeitrechner von bis, Stunden und Minuten Rechner • PIEX Tools



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


HFM.NET:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach Credit-Time: (14472,8/11386)*24*60*60=109823,46038995257333567539083084 PPD
(lt. Windows Taschenrechner)
Ganz anständig für eine CPU.


----------



## Pilochun (24. April 2020)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Wer mal eine vernünftige WU-Kombi sehen will:
> R9 3900X mit einer p13872
> Folding@home WU Status
> 
> Wer die PPD am genauesten raten oder im Kopf rechnen kann kriegt ein 'Gefällt mir'



Der 9900K @ 5GHZ macht da ca. 665000 PPD x 2 - ein wenig = 1100123 PPD so meine Schätzung.


----------



## foldinghomealone (24. April 2020)

mattinator schrieb:


> Etwa so ?
> Zeitrechner von bis, Stunden und Minuten Rechner &#8226; PIEX Tools
> 
> 
> ...



bei dir fehlt eine 0


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. April 2020)

03:27:16:WU03:FS01ownloading core from http://cores.foldingathome.org/v7/lin/64bit/Core_22.fah
03:27:16:WU03:FS01:Connecting to cores.foldingathome.org:80
03:27:16:WU03:FS01:FahCore 22: Downloading 3.58MiB
03:27:18:WU03:FS01:FahCore 22: Download complete
03:27:18:WU03:FS01:Valid core signature
\x1b[93m03:27:18:WARNING:WU03:FS01:FahCore has not changed since last download, aborting core update\x1b[0m

Läd sich den Core runter obwohl es ihn nicht braucht und bricht dann ab > was soll man den bitte davon halten?


----------



## mattinator (24. April 2020)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> 03:27:16:WU03:FS01ownloading core from http://cores.foldingathome.org/v7/lin/64bit/Core_22.fah
> 03:27:16:WU03:FS01:Connecting to cores.foldingathome.org:80
> 03:27:16:WU03:FS01:FahCore 22: Downloading 3.58MiB
> 03:27:18:WU03:FS01:FahCore 22: Download complete
> ...



Das gleiche hier. Ich würde sagen: sie haben es wieder mal vermasselt. S. Folding Forum &#8226; View topic - Missing Core 22 v0.0.5
EDIT: Mal Client beenden und das entsprechende Work-Verzeichnis löschen. Der Fehler ist dann weg.


----------



## nfsgame (24. April 2020)

Ich werde dann am Wochenende mal die Kette von Hasetab ausprobieren um die GPUs wieder ans Laufen zu bekommen... Leider kann ich die Kiste nicht mal eben so einfach neustarten...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. April 2020)

mattinator schrieb:


> Das gleiche hier. Ich würde sagen: sie haben es wieder mal vermasselt. S. Folding Forum • View topic - Missing Core 22 v0.0.5
> EDIT: Mal Client beenden und das entsprechende Work-Verzeichnis löschen. Der Fehler ist dann weg.


Hab ich schon heute Morgen gemacht, hat aber nichts gebracht.

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## x-dragon (24. April 2020)

Vielleicht hilft ja das niedlich kleine neue Beta-Update 
Beta &#8211; Folding@home



> Folding@home Client Changelog
> =============================
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bumblebee (24. April 2020)

Nachdem 6.9 die GraKa's nicht kennen wollte habe ich gleich den 6.11 "aufgebügelt" - keine Probleme


----------



## foldinghomealone (24. April 2020)

Schön langsam gehen sie mir auf den Geist, wenn sie alle zwei Tage eine neue Version rausbringen. 
Gibt's da keine vernüftigen Beta-Tests mehr?


----------



## nfsgame (24. April 2020)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Schön langsam gehen sie mir auf den Geist, wenn sie alle zwei Tage eine neue Version rausbringen.
> Gibt's da keine vernüftigen Beta-Tests mehr?


Wie wir sehen nicht. Wobei der GPU-Fehler auch nen Windows-Update gewesen sein kann... Da wurde für S2019 zumindest eins in dem Kontext installiert...

Edit: Getreu nach dem Motto "Versuch macht kluch" einfach mal die .11 drübergebügelt. Ohne Treiberneuinstallation, ohne Neustart. Erkennt zumindest wieder GPUs.


----------



## Doleo (24. April 2020)

x-dragon schrieb:


> Vielleicht hilft ja das niedlich kleine neue Beta-Update
> 
> Folding@home Client Changelog
> =============================
> ...



Das wurde aber mal Zeit. Den Delay auf bis zu 6h zu verlängern finde ich abartig lange und unnötig.
Am besten wäre ein advanced slot eintrag.
"Set max delay" mit dem value t=30 (bzw wie man es möchte) und er geht nicht über 30 min hinaus. Mir gehts am Nerv jedesmal den client neustarten zu müssen nach 5 minuten weil sonst der delay zu groß wird.


----------



## AnnoDADDY (24. April 2020)

Warum neustarten? Kurz Pause drücken und das wars, davon abgesehen habe ich überhaupt keine Propleme mehr an GPU oder CPU Jobs zu kommen, das läuft hintereinander weg bei mir.


----------



## foldinghomealone (24. April 2020)

Doleo schrieb:


> Das wurde aber mal Zeit. Den Delay auf bis zu 6h zu verlängern finde ich abartig lange und unnötig.


Wenn dein Client keine WU bekommt, du dann den Client neu startest hast du nicht irgendwoher eine WU erhalten, sondern im Prinzip bekommt jetzt jemand anderes diese WU nicht.
Gut für dich, evtl. schlecht für den anderen, aber für FAH egal.


----------



## Doleo (24. April 2020)

weil pause -> Fold bei mir kaumw as bringt. neustart hilft mir da mehr. Und dennoch kann ich nicht 24/7 neben dem pc sitzen oder ihn überwachen. gerade war der timer wieder bei 1h. Ich habe aber wie es scheint bezüglich WU mehr probleme als andere. ka warum. Aber durcharbeiten ist bei mir unmöglich. bin froh, wenn ich auf 2-3 WUs am Tag komme.


----------



## AnnoDADDY (24. April 2020)

da passt wahrscheinlich irgendwas mit deiner Konfiguration nicht. Ich muss vllt mal 10min warten für die GPU, dann läuft das weiter. die CPU bekommt immer zu tun und hat nur mal kurz luft beim Up/Download, wenn überhaupt...


----------



## nfsgame (24. April 2020)

Nö, ist nicht nur bei Doleo so.  Pause bringt bei mir auch selten was. Eher hängt er sich dann während des nächsten Versuchs komplett auf. Wobei ich da inzwischen die Vermutung habe, dass das eher an S2019 als Basis liegt...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. April 2020)

Pause und Fold bringt definitiv was bei mir auch wenn die Erfolgchance bei ~80% liegt.


----------



## Hasestab (25. April 2020)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Pause und Fold bringt definitiv was bei mir auch wenn die Erfolgchance bei ~80% liegt.


Und gleich nochmal auf Pause!!!!!
Du musst danach einfach nur warten bis Die Zeit abgelaufen ist. 
Wenn ich dann auf Fold gehe bekommt die Gpu meistens gleich eine Wu. &#55357;&#56841;

Gruss Hase


----------



## ovicula (25. April 2020)

Es gibt mittlerweile Riesen-WUs: Project 13400, Base Credit 205.000 mit knapp 500.000 Punkten Gutschrift (bei meiner Hardware) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (25. April 2020)

Ja, die 13400 ist ein "Mörderteil" - brachte mir auch regelmässig über 490K Punkte


----------



## Pilochun (25. April 2020)

13400 + 13401 sind aber nur linux only.



			
				We've restricted these projects to linux only because we're testing out some new custom integrators that currently seem to perform poorly on win. We're working on improving that for the next batch!

Project 13400 : core22 0.0.5 : linux only [due to inefficiencies in win schrieb:
			
		

> Project 13401 : core22 0.0.5 : linux only [due to inefficiencies in win]


----------



## trucker1963 (25. April 2020)

Bei Win bin ich schon froh , wenn ich mal sowas bekomme 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder sowas 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die zweite bringt wenigstes fast 4K .


----------



## picar81_4711 (25. April 2020)

ovicula schrieb:


> Es gibt mittlerweile Riesen-WUs: Project 13400, Base Credit 205.000 mit knapp 500.000 Punkten Gutschrift (bei meiner Hardware)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dazu wird unter Linux eine aktualisierte Version des 22er Core geladen....und dann gehts rund


----------



## brooker (25. April 2020)

... neue Hardwarespenden eingetroffen: PCGH Folding@Home Team sucht Hardware für 24/7 Folder - bitte durchschauen und bei Bedarf eine PN.

... neue FoPaSa geschlossen: Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften

PCGHX rockt!


----------



## Pilochun (26. April 2020)

Beta &#8211; Folding@home

Folding@home Client Changelog
=============================

## v7.6.12
 - Don't download GPUs.txt when using ``--send-command``.
 - Fixed GPUs.txt timestamp check.


----------



## Bumblebee (26. April 2020)

Pilochun schrieb:


> 13400 + 13401 sind aber nur linux only.



Kann ich so nicht bestätigen...

02:31:40:WU01:FS01:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project: *13400 *run:128 clone:7 gen:0 core:0x22 unit:0x0000000112bc7d9a5ea1be65756995e9
02:31:40:WU01:FS01: Uploading ……. 
02:31:40:WU01:FS01:Connecting …… 
usw …
…………….
02:31:46:WU01:FS01:Upload 11.13%
02:31:52:WU01:FS01:Upload 23.90%
02:31:58:WU01:FS01:Upload 37.00%
02:32:04:WU01:FS01:Upload 49.77%
02:32:10:WU01:FS01:Upload 62.54%
02:32:16:WU01:FS01:Upload 75.31%
02:32:22:WU01:FS01:Upload 88.08%
02:32:27:WU01:FS01:Upload complete
02:32:27:WU01:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
02:32:27:WU01:FS01:Final credit estimate, 490845.00 points

Und das ist ein WIN 10 Pro Rechner


----------



## mattinator (26. April 2020)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Kann ich so nicht bestätigen...



Vielleicht haben sie aus Versehen die Version 0.0.5 des core22 schon für Windows freigegeben. Kannst Du im log mal nach der Version schauen ?


----------



## nfsgame (26. April 2020)

Vielleicht ist mit der .12 ja dann mal dieser Bug behoben:


```
00:31:54:WU01:FS01:Uploading 14.51MiB to 140.163.4.23100:31:54:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 140.163.4.231:8080
00:32:00:WU01:FS01:Upload 14.21%
00:32:06:WU01:FS01:Upload 31.01%
00:32:12:WU01:FS01:Upload 43.51%
00:32:18:WU01:FS01:Upload 59.87%
00:32:24:WU01:FS01:Upload 78.83%
00:32:28:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 65.254.110.245:80
00:32:28:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '65.254.110.245:80': No WUs available for this configuration
00:32:28:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 18.218.241.186:80
00:32:29:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '18.218.241.186:80': No WUs available for this configuration
00:32:29:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 65.254.110.245:80
00:32:29:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '65.254.110.245:80': No WUs available for this configuration
00:32:29:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 18.218.241.186:80
00:32:30:WU01:FS01:Upload 95.63%
00:32:30:WU00:FS01:Assigned to work server 140.163.4.231
00:32:30:WU00:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: READY gpu:0:GP106 [GeForce GTX 1060 6GB] 4372 from 140.163.4.231
00:32:30:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 140.163.4.231:8080
00:32:40:WU01:FS01:Upload complete
00:32:40:WU01:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
00:32:40:WU01:FS01:Final credit estimate, 50649.00 points
00:32:40:WU01:FS01:Cleaning up
```

So hing er jetzt da seit heute Nacht...


----------



## pit70de (26. April 2020)

Heute Nacht hat es bei mir gerumpelt.

Nachdem Vorgestern endlich die 5700XT angekommen ist, hat sie knapp 24 Stunden brav gefaltet. 

Kurz nach Mitternacht ist sie dann wohl im Falten abgeschmiert. 

Der Client hat danach hat noch 5 WUs vom Server geholt, aber ist jedes mal sofort mit FS01:0x22:ERROR:exception: Error initializing context: clCreateCommandQueue (-6) auf Fehler gelaufen.

Habe dann den FoldingClient beendet und festgestellt, dass die Grafikkarte trotzdem weiter bei 99% Auslastung blieb. Wobei man das wiederum nur über die Anzeige im Raedon-Treiber sieht, da die GPU-Auslastung 
in Windows Taskmanager nur so bei 2% liegt.

Nach einem Reboot und vorsichtshalber mal Installation des Clients auf die Beta 7.6.12 läuft es jetzt wieder.

Beobachtungen:
Die Auslastung in Windows Taskmanager ist  weiterhin nur bei 3%
Der Client Beta 7.6.12 läuft, gibt aber im Installationslog erst mal an keine GPU gefunden zu haben, um dann aber doch einen GPU-Slot anzulegen. 
War dieses mal allerdings einfach nur über den alten Client drüber installiert.

Werde jetzt mal die RX 590 in den anderen Rechner einbauen und dort mal einen Clean install mit der 7.6.12 ausprobieren


----------



## ProfBoom (26. April 2020)

Hast du im Taskmanager mal die verschiedenen Compute-Anzeigen bei der GPU versucht? 
Ich muss eines der Felder, z. B. von 3D, auf Compute 1 umstellen, um eine plausible Anzeige von knapp 90% zu bekommen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. April 2020)

> @pit70de:
> Die Auslastung in Windows Taskmanager ist  weiterhin nur bei 3%


Du musst im Taskmanger unter GPU einen der Anzeigen auf Compute umstellen, dann zeigt er dir die korrekte Auslastung an.


Da war ProfBoom schneller


----------



## ursmii (26. April 2020)

mattinator schrieb:


> Vielleicht haben sie aus Versehen die Version 0.0.5 des core22 schon für Windows freigegeben. Kannst Du im log mal nach der Version schauen ?



ich habe mal meine logs durchforstet und beim beta 11 eine (leider nur) monster WU entdeckt

Log Started 2020-04-24T20:30:37Z
20:30:37:WU02:FS02:0x22roject: 13400 (Run 130, Clone 7, Gen 0)
...
00:37:18:WU02:FS02:Final credit estimate, 578721.00 points

und das steht davor:


Spoiler



20:30:37:WU02:FS02:0x22:*************************** Core22 Folding@home Core ***************************
20:30:37:WU02:FS02:0x22:       Type: 0x22
20:30:37:WU02:FS02:0x22:       Core: Core22
20:30:37:WU02:FS02:0x22:    Website: Folding@home &#8211; Fighting disease with a world wide distributed super computer.
20:30:37:WU02:FS02:0x22:  Copyright: (c) 2009-2018 foldingathome.org
20:30:37:WU02:FS02:0x22:     Author: John Chodera <john.chodera@choderalab.org> and Rafal Wiewiora
20:30:37:WU02:FS02:0x22:             <rafal.wiewiora@choderalab.org>
20:30:37:WU02:FS02:0x22:       Args: -dir 02 -suffix 01 -version 706 -lifeline 13988 -checkpoint 15
20:30:37:WU02:FS02:0x22:             -gpu-vendor nvidia -opencl-platform 0 -opencl-device 1 -cuda-device
20:30:37:WU02:FS02:0x22:             1 -gpu 1
20:30:37:WU02:FS02:0x22:     Config: <none>
20:30:37:WU02:FS02:0x22:************************************ Build *************************************
20:30:37:WU02:FS02:0x22:    Version: 0.0.5
20:30:37:WU02:FS02:0x22:       Date: Apr 22 2020
20:30:37:WU02:FS02:0x22:       Time: 04:42:59

bei der aktuellen beta 12 ist's dasselbe
08:49:15:WU00:FS02:FahCore 0x22 started
08:49:16:WU00:FS02:0x22:*********************** Log Started 2020-04-26T08:49:16Z ***********************
08:49:16:WU00:FS02:0x22:*************************** Core22 Folding@home Core ***************************
08:49:16:WU00:FS02:0x22:       Type: 0x22
08:49:16:WU00:FS02:0x22:       Core: Core22
08:49:16:WU00:FS02:0x22:    Website: Folding@home &#8211; Fighting disease with a world wide distributed super computer.
08:49:16:WU00:FS02:0x22:  Copyright: (c) 2009-2018 foldingathome.org
08:49:16:WU00:FS02:0x22:     Author: John Chodera <john.chodera@choderalab.org> and Rafal Wiewiora
08:49:16:WU00:FS02:0x22:             <rafal.wiewiora@choderalab.org>
08:49:16:WU00:FS02:0x22:       Args: -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 706 -lifeline 12796 -checkpoint 15
08:49:16:WU00:FS02:0x22:             -gpu-vendor nvidia -opencl-platform 0 -opencl-device 1 -cuda-device
08:49:16:WU00:FS02:0x22:             1 -gpu 1
08:49:16:WU00:FS02:0x22:     Config: <none>
08:49:16:WU00:FS02:0x22:************************************ Build *************************************
08:49:16:WU00:FS02:0x22:    Version: 0.0.5
08:49:16:WU00:FS02:0x22:       Date: Apr 22 2020
08:49:16:WU00:FS02:0x22:       Time: 04:42:59


aber es ist leider keine grosse mehr aufgetaucht ...


----------



## pit70de (26. April 2020)

Das mit dem auf Compute 1 umstellen hat auch funktioniert. da sieht man dann was. Das aber in der Taskmanager-Übersicht dann die GPU trotzdem als nahezu Idle angezeigt wird finde ich schon verwirrend.

Die RX590 läuft im zweiten Rechner läuft jetzt ebenfalls.
Clean Install vom 7.6.12 läuft ebenfalls sauber durch. Bzw. er meldet auch da zunächst keine GPU gefunden um dann im nächsten Schritt einen CPU und einen GPU-Slot anzulegen.


Dafür ist  mir dann wieder die RX5700XT abgeschmiert, 
11:37:50:WARNING:WU00:FS01:FahCore returned an unknown error code which probably indicates that it crashed
11:37:50:WARNING:WU00:FS01:FahCore returned: WU_STALLED (127 = 0x7f)
Dann wieder das gleiche Spiel: Client beendet, GPU-Auslastung angeschaut, diesmal auch Compute1 ebenfalls nix, Radeon Software meldet aber konstant 99% Auslastung.

Muss die eventuell wie die RX590 auf den Rererenztakt herunter geregelt werden?

Die ersten 5 und dann noch mal 2 WUs liefen ja erfolgreich durch

In der Zwischenzeit ist mir auch wieder bei der RX5700XT dann der Core abgeschmiert.


----------



## pit70de (26. April 2020)

Eventuell ist es das Projekt, Beides mal bei Projekt 14541 abgestürzt. 

Und die erste WU, die bei mir abgestürzt ist, hat ein zweiter Folder auch schon probiert und ist ebenfalls auf Fehler gelaufen.


O.k. ist doch nicht das Projekt. Nächste WU von einem anderen Projekt gerade wieder abgeschmiert.


----------



## ursmii (26. April 2020)

seltsam. scheint vielleicht an der GraKa zu liegen.
ich hatte 24 "14541"er und alle sind sauber durch gelaufen.


----------



## Grestorn (26. April 2020)

@pit70de

Irgendwas übertaktet? Wenn ja, dann geh mal runter mit den Taktraten auf die Normwerte. Ggf. sogar etwas untertakten.


----------



## nfsgame (26. April 2020)

Spielestabil ist nicht gleich Computingstabil... Wenn in nem Spiel mal nen Polygon an der falschen Stelle zuckelt interessierts niemanden.


----------



## Bumblebee (27. April 2020)

mattinator schrieb:


> Vielleicht haben sie aus Versehen die Version 0.0.5 des core22 schon für Windows freigegeben. Kannst Du im log mal nach der Version schauen ?



Ja, kann ich bestätigen - *0x22:    Version: 0.0.5*


----------



## pit70de (27. April 2020)

Wie findet denn die Zuordnung statt vom Core statt? 

Meine 5700XT läuft ja immer noch nicht (wieder). Habe sie inzwischen auf den Takt von der AMD-Spec runter getaktet. Gleiches Fehlerbild, 
Er läuft erst mal los bricht dann ab, und die folgenden WUs laufen dann auch direkt auf Fehler.

Dabei ist mir aber jetzt folgendes aufgefallen. Er benutzt weiterhin den Core 0.0.2

Die RX590 im anderen Rechner benutzt inzwischen Core 0.0.5, braucht aber für den ersten Schritt sehr lange.
 17:16:34:WU01:FS01:0x22:    Version: 0.0.5
17:16:34:WU01:FS01:0x22roject: 11762 (Run 0, Clone 1357, Gen 41)
17:30:09:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 0 out of 1000000 steps (0%)

20:09:48:WU03:FS01:0x22:    Version: 0.0.5
20:09:48:WU03:FS01:0x22roject: 11761 (Run 0, Clone 396, Gen 37)
01:21:14:WU03:FS01:0x22:Completed 0 out of 2000000 steps (0%)

04:33:08:WU01:FS01:0x22:    Version: 0.0.5
04:33:08:WU01:FS01:0x22roject: 11744 (Run 0, Clone 7784, Gen 34)
06:19:50:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 0 out of 1000000 steps (0%)
läuft dann aber fehlerfrei und im normalen Tempo durch.

Ich hab ja fast die Befürchtung, dass ich mit den ersten 5 WUs die 5700XT gleich kaputt gespielt habe 

Ich glaube Gigabyte mag mich nicht,  das Mainboard war ja auch gleich zu Beginn defekt.


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (27. April 2020)

pit70de schrieb:


> Heute Nacht hat es bei mir gerumpelt.
> 
> Nachdem Vorgestern endlich die 5700XT angekommen ist, hat sie knapp 24 Stunden brav gefaltet.
> 
> ...



Hallo, selbes Phänomen hatte ich in RDR2. Wobei jedesmal, nachdem ich dann ein zweites mal eine 3D Applikation gestartet hatte, einen BSOD bekam(Die Radeon UI neu zustarten bringt nichts). Liegt leider am Treiber. Nach Treiberwechsel ist es nicht mehr aufgetreten.


----------



## brooker (27. April 2020)

pit70de schrieb:


> Wie findet denn die Zuordnung statt vom Core statt?
> 
> Meine 5700XT läuft ja immer noch nicht (wieder). Habe sie inzwischen auf den Takt von der AMD-Spec runter getaktet. Gleiches Fehlerbild,
> Er läuft erst mal los bricht dann ab, und die folgenden WUs laufen dann auch direkt auf Fehler.
> ...



... Treiberproblem. Bitte Teiber komplett deinstallieren und nach Neustart neu machen. Ggfs auch mal nen anderen Teeiber nutzen. Bis es stabil ist kein OC betreiben.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. April 2020)

Langsam aber sicher überlege ich mir ernsthaft ob ich mit meiner 980 noch nebenher, wenn der PC eh läuft überhaupt noch falten will wenn ich nur noch solch grosse WUs abbekomme > P13877 = 9h 
Hinzukommt noch dass diese WUs extrem die 980 belasten so dass man eigentlich nix mehr nebenbei machen kann  > selbst Videoschauen stockt.


----------



## picar81_4711 (27. April 2020)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Langsam aber sicher überlege ich mir ernsthaft ob ich mit meiner 980 noch nebenher, wenn der PC eh läuft überhaupt noch falten will wenn ich nur noch solch grosse WUs abbekomme > P13877 = 9h
> Hinzukommt noch dass diese WUs extrem die 980 belasten so dass man eigentlich nix mehr nebenbei machen kann  > selbst Videoschauen stockt.



Jemand möchte, dass du auf eine RTX umsteigst...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. April 2020)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Jemand möchte, dass du auf eine RTX umsteigst...


Abgesehen vom Falten sehe ich keinen nennenswerten Mehrnutzen um in eine neue GPU zu investieren > nach wie vor bekomme ich alle Spiele mit der bestehenden Hardware (dazu zählt auch der Faltserver) in mehr als nur akzeptabler Qualität zum laufen (Shoter interessiert mich nicht).

Ich werd mir dann eine neue GPU holen wenn fürs Zocken nicht mehr reicht oder sich eine GPU himmelt was aber dank Wakü noch lange dauern kann.


----------



## Hasestab (27. April 2020)

Ich benutze die Fopasa 980 Wakü nur noch bei Events.

Hole dir doch die 1660 Super aus Fopasa als Ausgleich. 

Wenn's immernoch nicht passt macht Brooker dir bestimmt keine Szene. 

Gruss Hase


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. April 2020)

@Hasestab:
Problem an dieser Idee ist dass die 980 in meinem 1090T-Rechner steckt und dieser keine 24/7-Rechner ist (dafür ist der Faltserver da) und dies würde dem FoPoSa-Gedanken widersprechen > in einem 24/7-Rechner ist die 1660 besser aufgehoben als in meinem "der läuft eigentlich nur wenn ich eh dran bin oder er mit was beschäftigt ist"-Rechner.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (28. April 2020)

Moin, ich hab hier eine WU, welche bei meiner GPU ein interessantes EKG erzeugt... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*


----------



## pit70de (28. April 2020)

xlOrDsNaKex schrieb:


> Hallo, selbes Phänomen hatte ich in RDR2. Wobei jedesmal, nachdem ich dann ein zweites mal eine 3D Applikation gestartet hatte, einen BSOD bekam(Die Radeon UI neu zustarten bringt nichts). Liegt leider am Treiber. Nach Treiberwechsel ist es nicht mehr aufgetreten.





brooker schrieb:


> ... Treiberproblem. Bitte Teiber komplett deinstallieren und nach Neustart neu machen. Ggfs auch mal nen anderen Teeiber nutzen. Bis es stabil ist kein OC betreiben.



Bringt leider alles nix, die Karte hat einen Schlag weg.

Furmark Stresstest läuft zwar immer durch (jeweils 5 Minuten getestet), 

Aber mit Treiberversionen 20.2.2, 20.3.1, 20.4.1. und 20.4.2 passiert dann immer ein Fehler, stürzt ab oder ruckelt. Habe das jetzt schon gar nicht mehr mit Folden probiert, sondern
abwechselnd Fortnit und Jedi Fallen Order gespielt. 

Und ja, jedes mal Treiber mit DDU im abgesicherten Modus entfernt.

Jetzt läuft temporär eine Geforce 315   

Die Frage ist jetzt, probiere ich einen Austausch mit dem gleichen Modell (GIGABYTE Radeon RX 5700 XT AORUS 8G), eine andere RX5700XT , oder hole ich mir lieber eine Nvidia RTX...?

Was wäre da zu empfehlen?


----------



## foldinghomealone (28. April 2020)

Wenn alle deine HW kaputt geht (MB und jetzt GPU) könnte es dann evtl. an was anderem liegen?
Netzteil?

Ansonsten ist denke ich jede RTX empfehlenswert, je nach Budget halt.


----------



## pit70de (28. April 2020)

Das Netzteil ist relativ neu, ein 750W Seasonic Focus PX - 80 Plus Platinum, dass sollte schon sauber funktionieren und hat ja bislang mit einem Asus Crosshair VI Hero, einem RX3600 und der RX590 unauffällig seinen Dienst getan.

Das MB von Gigabyte war meiner Meinung nach direkt ab Werk am ersten  M2-Slot defekt. Lief dann auf dem zweiten Slot sauber, bis jetzt das Austausch-MB da war. Und das läuft jetzt auch direkt problemlos und unauffällig.


----------



## brooker (28. April 2020)

... hmm, dass ein MB von Werk aus defekt ist kommt in Zeiten des online Handels schon mal vor. Wenn die GPU mit jedem Treiber Probleme hat kannst du nur noch probieren den Takt zu senken. Evtl ist ein Werks OC nicht stabil oder eine Kühlungskomponete arbeitet nicht wie gewünscht.


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (28. April 2020)

pit70de schrieb:


> Bringt leider alles nix, die Karte hat einen Schlag weg.
> 
> Furmark Stresstest läuft zwar immer durch (jeweils 5 Minuten getestet),
> 
> ...



Leider sind diese Navi @7nm wirklich kleine Hitzköpfe. Und wenn du dann ein sagen wir mal preiswerteres Custom Model hast, kann es gut sein, dass zu hohe Temperaturen bzw Instabilitäten eine Rolle spielen. Kann man leider aus der Ferne schwer beurteilen. Dazu musst du halt monitoring betreiben.

Ansonsten wenn eine Navi XT, dann geht eigentlich imho nur eine Sapphire Nitro+ oder eine PC Red Devil.


----------



## DOcean (28. April 2020)

gibts bei AMD nicht auch ein Powertarget?

einfach mal zum Testen auf 50% setzen, dann sollte die Karte "kühl" bleiben...


----------



## pit70de (29. April 2020)

Ich mag natürlich nicht ausschließen, dass ich sie doch selber direkt kaputt gespielt habe. 
Daher hier mal mein Erfahrungs-/Vorgehensbericht.

Dazu würde ich mal sagen, dass ich die GIGABYTE Radeon RX 5700 XT AORUS 8G nicht als preiswertes Custom-Modell ansehe.
Ist natürlich ab Werk stark übertaktet.

Boost Clock : Up to 2010 MHz (Reference card is 1905 MHz)
Game Clock* : 1905 MHz (Reference card is 1755 MHz)
Base Clock : 1770 MHz (Reference card is 1605 MHz)


Also Einbau der Karte, allerdings "nur" an einem 2 * 8 Pin Kabel, also schon beide Stecker gesteckt, aber halt nur ein Strang zum Netzteil
Treiberversion 20.4.1, war noch die von der RX590 die vorher drin war.

Karte wurde sofort erkannt. Keine Tuning-Einstellungen vorgenommen, 
sondern mit den Autosetting FurMark gestartet.
Werte laut Radeon-Monitoring-Anzeige 185 Watt, 2000 MHz, GPU Temperatur stieg auf 76 Grad, Junction Temperatur auf 90 Grad. 
Da dann FurMark beendet und erst mal geschaut was die Junction Temperatur ist und ob die so hoch sein darf.
Lüftertuning aktiviert und Lüfterdrehzahlen erhöht. 
FoldingatHome gestartet 
Werte laut Radeon-Monitoring-Anzeige 150 Watt, 2000 MHz, Temperatur stieg während der WU auf 73 Grad, Junction Temperatur auf 88 Grad => WU lief erfolgreich durch.
Habe ihn dann alleine weiter laufen lassen und er hat in der Einstellung noch 4 weitere WUs sauber gefaltet. 
Dann kam der 1. Crash. Max CPU Temperatur laut mitgelaufenem HW-Info 74 Grad, max Junction 91 Grad.

Reboot, Treiber auf 20.4.2 aktualisiert, Lüfterkurve noch mal schärfer gedreht. Stromversorgung auf 2 Kabel a 1*8 Pin geändert
FoldingatHome gestartet 
Werte laut Radeon-Monitoring-Anzeige 150 Watt, 2000 MHz, Temperatur stieg während der WU auf 71 Grad, Junction Temperatur auf 86 Grad => WU lief erfolgreich durch.
Dann lief noch eine 2. WU erfolgreich durch und dann kam der 2. Crash. 
Max CPU Temperatur laut mitgelaufenem HW-Info 72 Grad, max Junction 86 Grad.

Danach dann GPU - Tunning auf -20%, => resultiert in max 1590 MHz und Leistungsaufnahme von 110 Watt.
Mit diesen Einstellungen dann die Treiberversionen  20.4.2 und  20.2.2 durchprobiert. Jedes mal bei der 1. WU auf 
Fehler gelaufen. Hier kam dann interessanterweise im Log die Meldung bezüglich des Overclockings 

Danach dann das Folden beendet und mit  Treiber 20.2.2, 20.3.1, 20.4.1. und 20.4.2 
Immer erst 5 Minuten FurMark, dann Fortnite und/oder Jedi Fallen Order durchprobiert.
Hier mit Standardsettings vom Treiber
Jedesmal beim Spielen dann Teiber bzw. sogar PC abgestürzt, Max Temperaturen laut HWInfo in der Zeit nie die 
Temperaturen von 76 Grad CPU  und 90 Grad Junction überschritten.

Ich denk schon das die 90 Grad Junction zwar nicht toll, aber noch vertretbar sind, wenn AMD da bis zu 110 Grad "erwartet bzw. zulässt" Und noch weiter unter den Basistakt zu gehen macht meine ich auch keinen Sinn, 

Die Karte geht jetzt erst mal zurück. Mal schauen was kommt.


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (29. April 2020)

Ja Temperaturen waren vertretbar. Hattest du auch ein Auge auf die Memory Temperatur?
Ansonsten hört sich das schon nach einem Defekt an. Kannst ja mal berichten was der Support meint.


----------



## Pilochun (29. April 2020)

Ich bekomme bei einer WU immer einen Transfer Fehler, bei einer anderen WU auf dem gleichen Work und Collection Server ging der Upload ohne Probleme.
Die Estimated Credits schmelzen dahin und haben schon 75% eingebüsst.  Pause, Fold, Windows neustart hat nichts gebracht. Ich würde jetzt, die WU gerne löschen, allerdings bekomme ich das nicht hin. Jemand ein Tip?


```
14:06:43:WU01:FS00:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:16435 run:3388 clone:1 gen:0 core:0x22 unit:0x0000000303854c135e9a4ef63d1740d5
14:06:43:WU01:FS00:Uploading 141.53MiB to 3.133.76.19
14:06:43:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 3.133.76.19:8080
14:06:46:WARNING:WU01:FS00:Exception: Failed to send results to work server: Transfer failed
14:06:46:WU01:FS00:Trying to send results to collection server
14:06:46:WU01:FS00:Uploading 141.53MiB to 3.21.157.11
14:06:46:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 3.21.157.11:8080
14:06:46:ERROR:WU01:FS00:Exception: Transfer failed
```

Edit:

Neue Beta Version v7.6.13

Folding@home Client Changelog
=============================

## v7.6.13
 - Wait to print info blocks to log until after GPUs are detected.


----------



## pit70de (29. April 2020)

Dazu gibt es eine Thread im Forum von FoldingatHome, 

liegt wohl an der Dateigröße der WU. 


Folding Forum &#8226; View topic - 13.82.98.119 not taking my Wu

Da geht es dann auch um die Server  3.133.76.19 and 3.21.157.11


----------



## phila_delphia (29. April 2020)

Pilochun schrieb:


> Ich bekomme bei einer WU immer einen Transfer Fehler, bei einer anderen WU auf dem gleichen Work und Collection Server ging der Upload ohne Probleme.
> Die Estimated Credits schmelzen dahin und haben schon 75% eingebüsst.  Pause, Fold, Windows neustart hat nichts gebracht. Ich würde jetzt, die WU gerne löschen, allerdings bekomme ich das nicht hin. Jemand ein Tip?
> 
> 
> ...



Hi!

Genau Dasselbe in grün bei mir:

14:46:01:WARNING:WU01:FS01:Exception: Failed to send results to work server: Transfer failed
14:46:01:WU01:FS01:Trying to send results to collection server
14:46:01:WU01:FS01:Uploading 141.53MiB to 3.21.157.11
14:46:01:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 3.21.157.11:8080
14:46:01:ERROR:WU01:FS01:Exception: Transfer failed

Liebe Grüße

phila


----------



## DOcean (29. April 2020)

die WU hart löschen geht über den work Ordner (müßte C:\ProgramData\FAHClient\work) sein
voher Client beenden


----------



## Pilochun (29. April 2020)

DOcean schrieb:


> die WU hart löschen geht über den work Ordner (müßte C:\ProgramData\FAHClient\work) sein
> voher Client beenden



Danke *C:\Users\USER\AppData\Roaming\FAHClient\work*


----------



## foldinghomealone (29. April 2020)

Bei mir hat auch immer funktioniert, den Slot zu löschen


----------



## binär-11110110111 (29. April 2020)

In ca. 10 Tagen geht's hoch auf Platz 9 : PC Games Hardware Team Summary - Folding@Home Stats - EXTREME Overclocking


----------



## phila_delphia (29. April 2020)

Nachdem ein Neustart nicht geholfen hat und auch die Installation der Beta nicht...

...hat ein "Trick" aus einem anderen Forum geklappt.

Rechner runterfahren und ein paar Minuten aus lassen und DANN ERST neu starten.

Seither hätte ich das für Aberglauben gehalten, aber nun faltets wieder 

Liebe Grüße

phila


----------



## picar81_4711 (29. April 2020)

phila_delphia schrieb:


> Nachdem ein Neustart nicht geholfen hat und auch die Installation der Beta nicht...
> 
> ...hat ein "Trick" aus einem anderen Forum geklappt.
> 
> ...



Dieser "Trick" wurde auch in unserem Ubuntu-Image-Forum bereits behandelt, unter "Zeitsteuerung und Behebung des Downloadproblems-->Frage und Antwort" der erste Punkt erklärt, warum der Rechner nach einem Neustart für 5min aus bleibt...Installation des fertigen Ubuntu-Image mit Nvidia-Treiber für Folding@home


----------



## phila_delphia (30. April 2020)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> In ca. 10 Tagen geht's hoch auf Platz 9 : PC Games Hardware Team Summary - Folding@Home Stats - EXTREME Overclocking



Bevor uns dann PC MR und Jensen Hunag höchstpersönlich den A**** aufreißen 

Grüße

phila


----------



## brooker (30. April 2020)

phila_delphia schrieb:


> Bevor uns dann PC MR und Jensen Hunag höchstpersönlich den A**** aufreißen
> 
> Grüße
> 
> phila



... noch ist nicht alle Tage Abend. Das PCGH Team hat schon so manchen übermächtigen Gegner mit Teamgeist und Ausdauer überstanden. Und wenns gegen Corona geht, dann halten wir gern gegen, damit die Forschung noch schneller voranschreitet.

Gut falt!


----------



## brooker (30. April 2020)

... neue Hardwarespende eingegangen: - *DIY-Junkie* - 4x8GB DDR4 registered RAM 2166 - vorgesehen für FoPaSa ... bei Bedarf bitte PN.


----------



## Grestorn (30. April 2020)

Was für ein Team ist PC MR eigentlich? Gibt's da Infos?


----------



## DOcean (30. April 2020)

PC *M*aster*r*ace ? PC Master Race - Spearheading the Second Golden Age of PC Gaming ?

(Nur eine Vermutung)

EDIT:
starke Vermutung Use your PC to help scientists beat cancer and other terrible diseases (and get a custom PCMR flair while at it)! : pcmasterrace


----------



## DKK007 (1. Mai 2020)

Woran liegt es eigentlich, wenn Uploadfehler auftreten? 



			
				Log schrieb:
			
		

> 00:54:29:WU01:FS01:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:16435 run:2554 clone:2 gen:4 core:0x22 unit:0x0000000703854c135e9a4ef861ad57a7
> 00:54:29:WU01:FS01:Uploading 141.53MiB to 3.133.76.19
> 00:54:29:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 3.133.76.19:8080
> 00:54:59:WU01:FS01:Upload 19.83%
> ...



Ist besonders ärgerlich, wenn die WU über 100.000 Punkte gebracht hätte.


----------



## Pilochun (1. Mai 2020)

Wir denken an der Projekt WU selbst, siehe ab https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/folding-home-pcgh-team-70335-/19803-rumpelkammer-pcgh-folding-home-thread-ii-4433.html#post10294380


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> &#8230; Ist besonders ärgerlich, wenn die WU über 100.000 Punkte gebracht hätte.



Ich muss zugeben, dass ich auch langsam ungehalten werde
Schlimm genug, dass ein Teil meiner Hardware immer mal wieder "teil-idelet"
Wenn sie dann aber tatsächlich arbeitet und anschliessend kann nicht hochgeladen werden - dann


----------



## ursmii (1. Mai 2020)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ich muss zugeben, dass ich auch langsam ungehalten werde
> Schlimm genug, dass ein Teil meiner Hardware immer mal wieder "teil-idelet"
> Wenn sie dann aber tatsächlich arbeitet und anschliessend kann nicht hochgeladen werden - dann



ja das geht vielen so.
es hagelt wieder einträge im subforum _Issuer with a specific server_
einfach bei uploadproblemen dort nachschauen und einen thread ggf. ergänzen.
mühsam ist, dass je länger eine WU nicht raufgeleden werden konnte, gehen die credits runter. bei mir hab ich die WU nach 2/3 verlust dann weggeschmissen ... &#129326;
und seit 4 stunden dreht bei der zweiten 2080 auch nur der fan


----------



## binär-11110110111 (1. Mai 2020)

Kurze Info am Rande: Handy rechnet gegen Corona Array


----------



## nfsgame (1. Mai 2020)

```
09:10:11:WU05:FS02:Received Unit: id:05 state:DOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:14163 run:7 clone:80 gen:5 core:0x21 unit:0x000000050002894c5eab3777f59d57b2
09:10:11:WU05:FS02:Downloading core from http://cores.foldingathome.org/v7/win/64bit/nvidia/Core_21.fah
09:10:11:WU05:FS02:Connecting to cores.foldingathome.org:80
09:10:11:WU05:FS02:FahCore 21: Downloading 3.47MiB
09:10:13:WU05:FS02:FahCore 21: Download complete
09:10:13:WU05:FS02:Valid core signature
09:10:13:WU05:FS02:Unpacked 11.80MiB to cores/cores.foldingathome.org/v7/win/64bit/nvidia/Core_21.fah/FahCore_21.exe
```

Jetzt hab ich auch mal nen neuen Core bekommen... Mal sehen was sich ändert. Heute früh standen wieder beide Slots mit "Cleaning up" und der geblockten Dateileiche im Workfolder... Zumindest kennt HFM.NET den Core und die WU noch nicht.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Mai 2020)

@nfsgame:
Projektliste bei HFM geupdatet?
Gibt praktisch jeden Tag ein Update.

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DKK007 (1. Mai 2020)

ursmii schrieb:


> mühsam ist, dass je länger eine WU nicht raufgeleden werden konnte, gehen die credits runter. bei mir hab ich die WU nach 2/3 verlust dann weggeschmissen ... &#63790;



Ich hatte den PC dann einfach noch an gelassen, ohne das er sich eine neue WU hohlt. Um 5 hat er es dann laut Log mit dem Upload geschafft.
Waren etwa 14k Punkte verloren gegangen.


----------



## ProfBoom (1. Mai 2020)

Neu ist das Projekt 14163 nicht, das gibt es schon mindestens seit Februar 2019.


----------



## pit70de (1. Mai 2020)

Habe jetzt auch ein 14163 bekommen, und HFM.Net kann sie nicht richtig anzeigen.

Laut Logfile und FoldingatHome Statistik lief sie erfolgreich durch.  

Aber Core_21.fah? Ich hatte das so verstanden das der Core_21 auf den AMD-Karten nicht funktioniert.


----------



## DKK007 (1. Mai 2020)

Also bei mir läuft da sonst auch der Core_21.

Da der Pfad ...\64bit\amd\Core_21.fah\FahCore_21.exe ist, sieht es auch so aus, als ist der explizit für AMD vorgesehen.


----------



## JayTea (1. Mai 2020)

Eine WU mit Core 0x21 hatte die GTX 1660 heute bei mir auch.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Performance ist sehr gut!


----------



## pit70de (1. Mai 2020)

Hab noch mal nachgeschaut, AMD Navi Karten, also RX5500 bis RX5700XT können nicht mit Core21.

Die älteren scheinen zu laufen.


----------



## foldinghomealone (1. Mai 2020)

Das ist so. 
Die alten AMDs können core 21 und 22.
Die neuen nur 22


----------



## Pilochun (2. Mai 2020)

HFM.NET Version 0.9.17.1040

GitHub - harlam357/hfm-net: Client Monitoring Application for Folding@Home
Download from Google Drive - hfm-net Google Drive



> Release Date: May 1, 2020
> 
> I encourage everyone to save their hfmx configuration file once  loaded into 0.9.17.  Just select File > Save Configuration.  I did  not make this automatic because it does create an hfmx file that is  incompatible with the previous release version 0.9.12.  However, taking  this step will generate unique identifiers for each client which  enhances the link between the client definition and slot benchmarks.
> 
> ...


----------



## ursmii (2. Mai 2020)

_Just select File > Save Configuration_
geht leider auf keine art und weise. nicht mal als xyz.txt in irgend einem userdirectory


----------



## foldinghomealone (2. Mai 2020)

ursmii schrieb:


> _Just select File > Save Configuration_
> geht leider auf keine art und weise. nicht mal als xyz.txt in irgend einem userdirectory



Was ist das Problem? Bei mir kann man die Config Datei schon speichern...


----------



## mattinator (2. Mai 2020)

Mein HFM.NET "redet" nach dem Update gar nicht mehr mit dem Folding-Client.


----------



## ursmii (2. Mai 2020)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Was ist das Problem? Bei mir kann man die Config Datei schon speichern...



nach dem update geht das nicht mehr.   update mit .msi durchgeführt. alles liegt im user-bereich. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Mai 2020)

Bei mir läuft das Update problemlos und ich hab es gestern bereits installiert.

Habt ihr mal eine Neuinstallation von HFM versucht?


----------



## mattinator (2. Mai 2020)

Scheinbar "beißt" sich die 7.6.12 beta des Folding-Clients mit dem aktuellen HFM 0.9.17.1040. Komischerweise hat die 7.6.12 beta des Folding-Clients mit HFM 0.9.12.839 noch funktioniert.
Ich habe jetzt die 7.6.11 beta und HFM 0.9.17.1040 installiert, die beiden können miteinander. Habe auch eine entsprechende Info beim Entwickler in Google Groups hinterlassen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Mai 2020)

Ich weiss warum ich euch die Beta´s testen lasse > hab den 7.6.9 drauf


----------



## Pilochun (2. Mai 2020)

Bei mir gehts mit der Beta 13 und der alten  hfmx Config ohne Probleme.


----------



## mattinator (2. Mai 2020)

Hier ist die Antwort vom HFM-Entwickler:


> Hi matti - yes, there is a known issue with 7.6.12 and HFM.  It's on the  FAHClient side, so I cannot do anything about it.  The latest beta is  7.6.13 and it works just fine with HFM 0.9.17.  Enjoy!


Ich werde nach der Fertigstellung des aktuellen Projektes der 7.6.13 eine Chance geben. Btw. gerade bestimmte Anpassungen der 7.6.11 bringen entscheidende Verbesserungen bei der Zuweisung der Projekte.


----------



## ursmii (2. Mai 2020)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Bei mir läuft das Update problemlos und ich hab es gestern bereits installiert.
> Habt ihr mal eine Neuinstallation von HFM versucht?



deinstalliert, neu als msi installieren lassen, cold boot - kein speichern der alten als neue konfig möglich. (gleiche fehlermeldung)

F@h beta 13, wie auch schon die früheren betas starten HFM nicht mehr bei deren start.
HFM muss immer separat gestartet und die konfig reingezogen werden.

*update*: _das nicht-speichern war auf eine restriktivere einstellung von Win10-security zurückzuführen_ *sorry *


----------



## ursmii (2. Mai 2020)

Pilochun schrieb:


> Bei mir gehts mit der Beta 13 und der alten  hfmx Config ohne Probleme.



ja laufen tut es schon, aber startet HFM nach dem start von beta-13 automatisch, mit dem richtigen konfig?  und konntest du unter dem neuen HFM auch die konfig speichern? 

update: speichern geht; siehe oben


----------



## Pilochun (2. Mai 2020)

@ursmii

Normal lädt er die Config nicht automatisch, aber wenn man unter Edit/Preferences/Startup & Exernal --> Configuration File einen Hacken bei Load Configuration File setzt, dann schon.

Und wenn es nur darum geht das beide zusammen starten sollen, entweder in den Autostart packen oder eine kleine Batch Datei .bat  mit den Verknüpfungen erstellen.

```
start "" "C:\Users\[B]USER[/B]\Desktop\Folding@home.lnk" 
echo
start "" "C:\Users\[B]USER[/B]\Desktop\HFM.NET.lnk"
```


----------



## ursmii (3. Mai 2020)

Pilochun schrieb:


> @ursmii
> 
> Normal lädt er die Config nicht automatisch, aber wenn man unter Edit/Preferences/Startup & Exernal --> Configuration File einen Hacken bei Load Configuration File setzt, dann schon.



danke Pilochun
der haken scheint sich irgendwann verabschiedet zu haben. 

happy folding


----------



## binär-11110110111 (3. Mai 2020)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Kurze Info am Rande: Handy rechnet gegen Corona *YouTube*



Habs mal getestet. Mein Xiaomi Redmi Note 8T (Qualcomm Snapdragon 665 - 8 Prozessorkerne je 2200MHz) schaffte in genau 24 Stunden 102 (anonyme) Corona-WUs (4,25 pro Stunde, ca. alle 14 Minuten Eine). Laut der App CPU-Z wurde die CPU ca. +68 Grad warm und lag somit weit von den oft erreichten +85 Grad entfernt. Lag vielleicht auch an der kalten Marmor-Fensterbank im Schlafzimmer. Gut, der8auer hätte jetzt Flüssigstickstoff verwendet, aber so weit wollte ich jetzt nun auch nicht gehen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Stichwortsuche (via google): DreamLab, DreamLab-App, Smartphone


----------



## nfsgame (3. Mai 2020)

Also es mag Einbildung/Zufall sein, aber nach dem Update von HFM.NET sind meine Workslots nicht mehr bei Cleaning Up hängen geblieben ...


----------



## Hasestab (4. Mai 2020)

Gestern ist mir etwas Seltsames aufgefallen.  
Meine 2080ti hat auch längere Zeit keine Wu bekommen und eine Wu konnte längere Zeit nicht versendet werden. 
Dann kam mir die Idee kurzfristig mein Kaspersky zu deaktivieren und innerhalb von 1Sekunde ging der Client in den Down und Upload.

In Kaspersky waren untere (Sichere Programme) alle Fah Instanzen Orange hinterlegt. &#55358;&#56784;

Hab sie jetzt mal zu Sicheren Programmen gemacht und werde das beobachten. 

Gruss Hase


----------



## Buffalo-Phil (4. Mai 2020)

bei mir wird meine Grafikkarte nach Wechsel von MB, CPU und RAM nicht mehr erkannt. Habe schon F@H neu Installiert und nun die Beta installiert. 
Weiß jemand Rat ?


----------



## picar81_4711 (4. Mai 2020)

Buffalo-Phil schrieb:


> bei mir wird meine Grafikkarte nach Wechsel von MB, CPU und RAM nicht mehr erkannt. Habe schon F@H neu Installiert und nun die Beta installiert.
> Weiß jemand Rat ?



Altes Windows verwendet? Oder hast es neu aufgesetzt?


----------



## pit70de (4. Mai 2020)

Buffalo-Phil schrieb:


> bei mir wird meine Grafikkarte nach Wechsel von MB, CPU und RAM nicht mehr erkannt. Habe schon F@H neu Installiert und nun die Beta installiert.
> Weiß jemand Rat ?



Von was auf was hast Du den gewechselt? Ist das neue MB und Prozessor  das aus der Signatur?
Chipsatztreiber und dann Grafikkartentreiber schon mal neu installiert?

Was steht dann am Anfang vom Log vom Fh-Client? 
Wir der Prozessor sauber angezeigt?
Wir die GPU gar nicht gefunden oder nur kein Slot angelegt?


----------



## steffen25021978 (4. Mai 2020)

Hi zusammen. Bin mal wieder bißchen falten. Mein Name ist: steffen0278
Bin irgendwie auf Rank 800+ abgerutscht.
Mein Problem ist, wie bekomme ich meine R9 280 in den Slot? Übernimmt er nicht. Wird die nicht mehr unterstüzt? Neue Treiber sind drauf. Benutze den FahClient 7.6.9
Danke schonmal für die Hilfe. Der Wasp ist ja immernoch auf 1. Wie viele Rechner hat der mitlerweile am Start?

****Update****
GPU ist jetzt drin. Neustart des Clients war nötig. Aber er bekommt keine WU. Schon 5 Versuche zu verbinden. Client läuft als Admin.


----------



## JayTea (4. Mai 2020)

Welcome back, Steffen!  

WU sind zur Zeit Mangelware. Einfach warten oder den Rechner mal für fünf Minuten runterfahren.

Gut falt!


----------



## Sk3ptizist (4. Mai 2020)

steffen25021978 schrieb:


> . Aber er bekommt keine WU. Schon 5 Versuche zu verbinden.


ja das dauert manchmal etwas, manchmal hilft es kurz zu pausieren und wieder zu starten, dann bekommt der manchmal doch was, außerdem wird dadurch die Zeit zwischen den Abfragen nach WUs verkürzt/zurück gesetzt,  da die Abfrageintervallzeit von Abfrage zu Abfrage ansteigt, wenn gerade keine WU verfügbar ist, also 1:30 min, dann 3 min, dann 7 min etc., geht bis zu Stunden zwischen neuen Anfragen

alternativ kann man noch die Slot-Option einstellen:
Name: client-type 
Value: advanced 

dann sucht der zuerst nach WUs im späten Beta Stadium und dann erst offiziell releaste, das hat bei mir gefühlt geholfen seit dem ich das eingestellt hatte
siehe hier weiter unten im Text: Configuration guide &#8211; Folding@home


----------



## steffen25021978 (5. Mai 2020)

Danke. Nach einem Neustart bekam er auch direkt eine. Lasse ihn mal ne Woche falten. Mal sehen was so rum kommt.


----------



## Buffalo-Phil (5. Mai 2020)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Altes Windows verwendet? Oder hast es neu aufgesetzt?



Altes Windows verwendet aber alle Treiber neu installiert. Lief sofort AdHoc super 



pit70de schrieb:


> Von was auf was hast Du den gewechselt? Ist das neue MB und Prozessor  das aus der Signatur?
> Chipsatztreiber und dann Grafikkartentreiber schon mal neu installiert?
> 
> Was steht dann am Anfang vom Log vom Fh-Client?
> ...



Alle Treiber installiert.
Habe von einem i7 7820x mit X299 E Gaming und 32g Ram auf den R9 3950x mit X570 E Gaming und 32gb Ram gewechselt.
Mein System zeigt alles sauber an. kann auch wie gewohnt zocken und Rendern wie immer.
Im Web Control wird mir meine Grafikkarte nicht angezeigt. 

Das einzige was mir mal aufgefallen ist, war in der Console ein Eintrag ungefähr so... " downloading gpu.txt" >> "error"
Dies tauchte nur ein einziges mal auf. Ansonsten steht in der Console nichts dergleichen mehr oder was anderes was darauf hinweist.

Ich weiß nicht was du damit meinst "wird kein Slot angelegt oder wird sie nicht erkannt" Wo kann ich das sehen ? Ich glaube sie wird von F@H nicht erkannt


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (5. Mai 2020)

Hab eine Frage:

Seit Tagen kommen keine neuen WUs mehr rein. Egal ob GPU der CPU.
Es steht nur "FahCore Update".
Was soll ich da tun?


----------



## ursmii (5. Mai 2020)

xlOrDsNaKex schrieb:


> Hab eine Frage:
> Seit Tagen kommen keine neuen WUs mehr rein. Egal ob GPU der CPU.
> Es steht nur "FahCore Update".
> Was soll ich da tun?


unter windows deinstallieren und den Beta_13 drauf tun.
der läuft bei mir seit erscheinen super stabil


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (5. Mai 2020)

Gut hab jetzt bis auf "Data" alles runter geschmissen und die Beta13 installiert.
Steht aber immer noch FahCore update da. Mal sehen ob jetzt was passiert.


----------



## ursmii (5. Mai 2020)

mach mal einen kaltstart. trink einen kaffe dazwischen.
auch ich hab festgestellt, dass bei manchen upgrades ein solcher notwendig ist.  viel glück


----------



## picar81_4711 (5. Mai 2020)

Buffalo-Phil schrieb:


> Altes Windows verwendet aber alle Treiber neu installiert. Lief sofort AdHoc super
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du kannst die GPUs.txt auch manuell laden, musste ich unter Linux immer machen:

https://apps.foldingathome.org/GPUs.txt


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (5. Mai 2020)

Im log schreibt er mir jetzt immer folgendes:


Spoiler



09:56:12:WU00:FS00ownloading core from http://cores.foldingathome.org/v7/win/64bit/avx/Core_a7.fah
09:56:12:WU00:FS00:Connecting to cores.foldingathome.org:80
09:56:12:WU02:FS01ownloading core from http://cores.foldingathome.org/v7/win/64bit/Core_22.fah
09:56:12:WU02:FS01:Connecting to cores.foldingathome.org:80
09:56:13:ERROR:WU00:FS00:Exception: Failed reading core package header.
09:56:13:ERROR:WU02:FS01:Exception: Failed reading core package header.
09:57:12:WU00:FS00ownloading core from http://cores.foldingathome.org/v7/win/64bit/avx/Core_a7.fah
09:57:12:WU00:FS00:Connecting to cores.foldingathome.org:80
09:57:12:ERROR:WU00:FS00:Exception: Failed reading core package header.
09:57:12:WU02:FS01ownloading core from http://cores.foldingathome.org/v7/win/64bit/Core_22.fah
09:57:12:WU02:FS01:Connecting to cores.foldingathome.org:80
09:57:12:ERROR:WU02:FS01:Exception: Failed reading core package header.


----------



## mattinator (5. Mai 2020)

Firewall dazwischen ? Kannst Du auf dem Folding-Rechner die Fahcore-Links aus Deinem Post herunterladen ?


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (5. Mai 2020)

Uh. Ja du hast recht. Die Firewall vom Firmennetz blockt jetzt den traffic.


----------



## pit70de (5. Mai 2020)

Buffalo-Phil schrieb:


> Im Web Control wird mir meine Grafikkarte nicht angezeigt.



Du hast ja unten rechts in der Ecke im SystemTray ein Symbol für den Folding Client, dort mit Rechts-Click drauf und dann die AdvancedControl Ansicht auswählen.
Dort hast Du dann den Status, SystemInfo  und Log-Reiter. 

Schau mal was er da im SystemInfo-Reiter anzeigt bzw. im Log-Reiter innerhalb der ersten Zeilen, wo er anzeigt was er gefunden hat. 

Am besten postest Du diese Zeilen mal hier


----------



## mattinator (5. Mai 2020)

xlOrDsNaKex schrieb:


> Uh. Ja du hast recht. Die Firewall vom Firmennetz blockt jetzt den traffic.


Beim Falten in der Firma unbedingt mit den Chefs abstimmen, kann sonst zu großen Problemen führen !


----------



## CeresPK (5. Mai 2020)

Hab jetzt auch mal wieder angefangen zu falten.

Habe fast nen Herzanfall bekommen was mir der Client zwischendurch an PPD anzeigt 
(schwankt halt stark zwischen 3-4 Mio)

Hatte eigentlich in Erinnerung das die V nicht so abgeht bei F@H 

Entspricht an einem Tag gut 1/5 von dem was ich in den Jahren meiner aktiven F@H Zeit absolut angesammelt habe


----------



## pit70de (5. Mai 2020)

Du faltest fremd? &#55357;&#56866;


----------



## steffen25021978 (5. Mai 2020)

Mal ne dumme Frage: Was wird gefaltet? Hab auf Covid stehen. Richtig?


----------



## JayTea (5. Mai 2020)

pit70de schrieb:


> Du faltest fremd?


? 


steffen25021978 schrieb:


> Mal ne dumme Frage: Was wird gefaltet? Hab auf Covid stehen. Richtig?


Mach wie du möchtest, du kannst nichts falsch machen. Kann gut sein, dass du so oder so hauptsächlich WU gegen COVID verteilt werden. Zumindest bei &#8220;any&#8220;.


----------



## picar81_4711 (5. Mai 2020)

JayTea schrieb:


> ?
> 
> Mach wie du möchtest, du kannst nichts falsch machen. Kann gut sein, dass du so oder so hauptsächlich WU gegen COVID verteilt werden. Zumindest bei &#8220;any&#8220;.



Ich bekomme mit "any" nur Corona-WUs.


----------



## sentinel1 (6. Mai 2020)

mit solch' nem Prozzi luppt das Homeoffice sicher flott, das AKW hat zwar nur Effizienz Eisenerz 80 tripple minus, aber irgendetwas ist ja immer ...

CERN & LHC Computing Members List Rankings - Folding@Home Stats - EXTREME Overclocking


----------



## pit70de (7. Mai 2020)

Noch 3,6 Tage und wir rumpeln einen Platz hoch


----------



## maltris (8. Mai 2020)

Hab vor Jahren aufgehört mit Folding@home, aber letztlich in der Krise alle alten Laptops sowie Server rausgesucht und entsprechend eingerichtet.

Der Durchsatz ist trotzdem nicht so hoch, wahrscheinlich, da es fast alles CPUs sind, aber immerhin etwas:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Mai 2020)

Willkommen zurück, Malte
Und wie du weisst, "Kleinvieh" wird hier genau so gerne genommen


----------



## brooker (9. Mai 2020)

maltris schrieb:


> Hab vor Jahren aufgehört mit Folding@home, aber letztlich in der Krise alle alten Laptops sowie Server rausgesucht und entsprechend eingerichtet.
> 
> Der Durchsatz ist trotzdem nicht so hoch, wahrscheinlich, da es fast alles CPUs sind, aber immerhin etwas:
> 
> ...



... ich hätte hier auf die Schnelle noch ne GTX1060 die das mit deutlich besserer Effizienz erledigt. Wenn du magst kann ich dir diese kostenfrei im Rahmen einer Folding-Partnerschaft für ein halbes Jahr zur Verfügung stellen. Wenn benötigt, kann ich alles bis auf die SSD mit bereitstellen. Meld dich einfach bei Bedarf


----------



## keck04 (10. Mai 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

habe vor kurzem auch mit F@H angefangen, deshalb mal ein paar Fragen, falls es dafür einen anderen Thread gibt, bitte Bescheid geben.

Mich würde interessieren was aus Effizienz-Sicht ein guter F@H PC wäre, d.h. unter Berücksichtigung  des Anschaffungspreises und der laufenden Stromkosten? Als Beispiel vielleicht eine Neuanschaffung im Bereich 600-1.000€.

Mein aktueller "Gaming"-Rechner wird seinem Namen nicht mehr so ganz gerecht, ist ca. 7 Jahre alt und ich zocke eigentlich auch nicht mehr. Die CPU ist eine i5-3470 (4 Kern, 3,4Ghz) die mit 77W TDP noch vergleichsweise effizient sein sollte, aber die Grafikkarte ist eine HD7970 die mit 300W TDP ordentlich Wärme und damit wohl auch Stromkosten produziert und dass alles sicherlich bei nicht gerade optimaler Leistung. Ich habe mal zwei WU über die Grafikkarte laufen lassen, erschien mir auch garnicht mal sooo langsam, aber der Rechner wird ordentlich heiß und im Sommer würde mich das wohl sehr stören. 

Grundsätzlich wäre ich schon bereit einen gewissen Betrag für die Stromkosten in Kauf zu nehmen um F@H zu unterstützen. Wie sehen da Eure Erfahrungswerte aus? Ich rede da jetzt nicht vom absoluten Highend PC, vielleicht könnt Ihre mir da einen Einblick geben. Macht es gegebenenfalls Sinn "nur" eine effizientere Grafikkarte (hab nur PCI 3.0) für 150-200 Euro zu verbauen?

Danke für Eure Antworten, Gruß keck04.


----------



## Hasestab (10. Mai 2020)

Dein System ist im großen und ganzen gut genug für Folding@home. Was du benötigst ist die Gpu. 

Ich empfehle die Fopasa Option.... dir für ein halbes oder ganzes Jahr eine Gpu von der Community zu leihen.
Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften

Brooker ist dort der Ansprechpartner!

Gruss Hase


----------



## Sk3ptizist (10. Mai 2020)

keck04 schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich wäre ich schon bereit einen gewissen Betrag für die Stromkosten in Kauf zu nehmen um F@H zu unterstützen. Wie sehen da Eure Erfahrungswerte aus?


also auf die Erfahrungswerte bin ich auch bei der nächsten Stromrechnung gespannt 
ich habe einen i7 2600k @ 3,4 GHz mit ca. 60 W (ist bei Deinem i5 3470 wahrscheinlich ähnlich, oder sogar weniger) und eine RX 570 @ 1222 MHz mit -45% Powerlimit runtergetaktet mit ca. 83 W am laufen (ne RX 570 kriegt man schon gebraucht für um die 100€, falls Dir die PPD reichen und Du keine leihen möchtest)
ich habe auch noch eine HD 7950, aber die zieht mir dann doch zuviel Strom, ähnlich Deiner HD 7970

was die Kosten angeht, kann man sich das ja ungefähr selbst ausrechnen, bei einem System mit 200 W Leistungsaufnahme im 24/7-Betrieb und 0,3 €/kWh, sind das ca. 1,44 €/Tag oder 43,2 €/Monat oder 518 €/Jahr


----------



## binär-11110110111 (10. Mai 2020)

Platz 9 in ca. 10 Stunden ! 

PC Games Hardware Team Summary - Folding@Home Stats - EXTREME Overclocking


----------



## ProfBoom (10. Mai 2020)

Hm, 200W für eine RX570 finde ich recht viel, oder?
Mein System (Ryzen 1700x + RX 580) braucht beim Falten meist etwa 160-170W.
Dafür habe ich den Takt etwas reduziert (Stock OC: 1411, Stock Chip: 1340, bei mir: 1300 (Core21 lief noch mit 1330)) und -200mV eingestellt.
Mir ist nicht ganz klar, warum die meisten hier das Power-Limit zur Verbrauchssenkung bevorzugen. Vielleicht kann mir das jemand erklären.
Bei mir wurde die Spannung nicht geändert (dh. ~1150mV statt ~950mV bei -200mV), sondern nur der Takt deutlich reduziert -> Heiß und wenig Punkte, das schlechteste aus beiden Welten.


----------



## ursmii (10. Mai 2020)

Sk3ptizist schrieb:


> was die Kosten angeht, kann man sich das ja ungefähr selbst ausrechnen, bei einem System mit 200 W Leistungsaufnahme im 24/7-Betrieb und 0,3 €/kWh, sind das ca. 1,44 €/Tag oder 43,2 €/Monat oder 518 €/Jahr



bei unseren Tarifen vom EKZ (Elektrizitätswerke Zürich) und dem günstigsten Privat-Tarif wären das normalisiert, da wir Hoch-, Niedertarif haben und dies pro Wochentag zu unterschiedlicher Dauer, 
auf eine Installation mit einem Verbrauch von *1kW CHF 115 pro Monat* resp 1380/Jahr

oder wie oben gerechnet auf 200W 23.--/Monat resp 276.--/Jahr

hoffen wir, dass sich das irgendwie "auszahlt"


----------



## Grestorn (10. Mai 2020)

ursmii schrieb:


> bei unseren Tarifen vom EKZ (Elektrizitätswerke Zürich) und dem günstigsten Privat-Tarif wären das normalisiert, da wir Hoch-, Niedertarif haben und dies pro Wochentag zu unterschiedlicher Dauer,
> auf eine Installation mit einem Verbrauch von *1kWh CHF 115 pro Monat* resp 1380/Jahr
> 
> oder wie oben gerechnet auf 200W 23.--/Monat resp 276.--/Jahr
> ...



Eine kWh sollte nicht mehr als 30 Cent kosten. Bei 24 Stunden Betrieb dann €72. Ich nehme also an, Du meintest nicht 1 kWh, sondern 1kWd (einen Kilowatttag oder eben 24 Kilowattstunden). 

Oder eben 1 kW, die ein Gerät permanent zieht. Ohne Angabe einer Zeit dann.

Aber 115 CHF klingt schon viel. Das sind 110€. Ihr habt schon deftige Strompreise!


----------



## Sk3ptizist (10. Mai 2020)

ProfBoom schrieb:


> Hm, 200W für eine RX570 finde ich recht viel, oder?
> 
> Mir ist nicht ganz klar, warum die meisten hier das Power-Limit zur Verbrauchssenkung bevorzugen. Vielleicht kann mir das jemand erklären.



also zur ersten Frage: ich habe die 200 W nur als Rechenbeispiel genommen, habe ja geschrieben das meine CPU ca. 60 W frisst und die GPU@1222 MHz 83 W, also in Summe ca. 143 W
ohne UV hatte meine RX 570 ca. 117 W @ 1350 MHz, also habe ich bei der GPU damit nur 9,5 % weniger Takt aber ca. 30 % weniger Stromverbauch
und zur 2ten Frage: also soweit ich das mal gelesen habe ist es so (zumindest für OC), dass wenn man an den Taktzahlen rumspielt und die Spannungen nicht manuell verändert, nichts kaputt gehen kann, im Zweifelsfall läufts halt nicht, anders herum ist das nicht so, oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden?
daher habe ich nur an den Taktzahlen und dem Powerlimit rumgespielt, bis es stabil und sparsamer lief und die GPU selbst entscheiden lassen welche Spannungen sie nimmt, die wahrscheinlich mit dem Powerlimit zusammenhängen



ursmii schrieb:


> oder wie oben gerechnet auf 200W 23.--/Monat resp 276.--/Jahr


hab mal pro Woche nachgerechnet und komme auf 7,94 CHF/Woche und daraus abgeleitet sind das 1,13 CHF/Tag oder 34,04 CHF/Monat oder 408,49 CHF/Jahr, mit den Angaben von EWZ für 2019
oder hab ich nen Rechen-/Denkfehler?


----------



## ursmii (10. Mai 2020)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Eine kWh sollte nicht mehr als 30 Cent kosten. Bei 24 Stunden Betrieb dann €72. Ich nehme also an, Du meintest nicht 1 kWh, sondern 1kWd (einen Kilowatttag oder eben 24 Kilowattstunden).
> Oder eben 1 kW, die ein Gerät permanent zieht. Ohne Angabe einer Zeit dann.
> Aber 115 CHF klingt schon viel. Das sind 110€. Ihr habt schon deftige Strompreise!



_Oder eben 1 kW, die ein Gerät permanent zieht._    ja das meinte ich damit

Prüfrechnung:
Hochtarif bei 600W auf 1 Jahr gerechnet	
18Rp/kWh * 24Std * 0.6kW * 365Tage	= CHF 946.08   (was ich spende)


----------



## binär-11110110111 (10. Mai 2020)

Die anderen Komponenten brauchen ja auch Strom, das summiert sich: Roesner-IT: PC Energierechner, PC Stromrechner, PC Stromverbrauch

Einfach mal nen bisschen Spielen. Was hier vergessen wurde ist das MB, hier sind in der Regel auch ca. 50 Watt fällig...


----------



## JayTea (10. Mai 2020)

cozma schrieb:


> Moin.
> Ich habe seit einer Woche das Problem das die Auslastung meiner 1080ti während des Berechnen einer WU irgendwann bei der Auslastung nur noch 70% des PL ausschöpft, wenn ich pausiere und den Rechner neustarte läuft die GTX wieder eine Weile mit knapp 100% PL. Hierunter leidet dann natürlich die Geschwindigkeit und Dauer mit der die WU berechnet wird und die Punkteausbeute. Hat hier jemand eine Idee?



Hallo cozma! 
Aus welcher Hardware besteht dein restliches System (CPU ist die 1700X?)
Welche Treiberversion ist installiert? 
Hast du nur den slot für die GPU aktiv oder faltet auch die CPU mit?


----------



## cozma (10. Mai 2020)

JayTea schrieb:


> Hallo cozma!
> Aus welcher Hardware besteht dein restliches System (CPU ist die 1700X?)
> Welche Treiberversion ist installiert?
> Hast du nur den slot für die GPU aktiv oder faltet auch die CPU mit?



Hi Jay,
das Sys ist wie in meiner Sig. ein Asus Crosshair VI Hero, Ryzen 7 3700X, 16 GB GSkill Flare X DDR4-3200 Cl14 @ 3600 Cl16, Samsung 970 Evo 500GB.
Der Client rechnet ausschließlich mit meiner GTX, Treiber ist der 445.78.


----------



## JayTea (10. Mai 2020)

Bin grade mobil im Forum unterwegs, kann deshalb deine Signatur im Beitrag nicht sehen und war kurz in dein Profil gegangen. Dort habe ich aber nicht weit genug heruntergescrollt. 

Du schreibst von 70% *PL*. Also Power Limit? = Power Target? 
Auch wenn die Auslastung der GPU bei >95% liegt, ist nicht zu erwarten, dass sie 250 W (max TDP = 100% PT) zieht. Bei der üblichen Auslastung von 95 - 99 % sind 175 W (70 % der TDP) nicht unüblich. Auch nicht, wenn das PT auf 100% eingestellt ist.
Die GTX 1660 die ich zur Zeit nutze, mit einer TDP von 120 W, verbraucht im Betrieb zwischen 90 und 105 W, wobei das PT auf 100% steht.


----------



## cozma (10. Mai 2020)

Richtig, also nochmal etwas ausführlicher, wenn eine WU startet habe ich in der eine GPU Auslastung von 96-97% und nutzt je nach WU ein PL von 85-115%. 

Normalerweise läuft die WU auch mit diesen Werten durch, nur seit einer Weile passiert es das die GPU Auslastung weiterhin bei 96-97% bleibt, jedoch hierbei nur noch etwa 70% des PL genutzt werden. 

Starte ich den Rechner neu, wird die WU wieder deutlich schneller berechnet. 

Ich habe normalerweise 1,5-1,7 Mio PPD, wenn das PL nur zu 70% genutzt wird sackt der Wert auf unter 1 Mio ab, nach dem Neustart bewegt sich dann die Punktzahl wieder im gewohnten Rahmen von ~ 1,5 Mio.

Ich habe auch keine weiteren Programme laufen welche Einfluss auf das Verhalten haben könnten.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Mai 2020)

@ursmii:
Als ich was von 18Rp./kWh las wurde ich skeptisch ob dass stimmen kann (Stadt Zürich günstiger im Hochtarif als wir hier auf dem St.Galler-Land in Niedertatif ): 

Wenn ich bei ewz nachschaue und den günstigsten Tarif (ewz.econatur) inklusive Mwst nehme lande ich im Hochtarif bei 25,75Rp./kWh (Niedertarif 15,08Rp./kWh) > wo hast du also diese 18Rp./kWh her?


----------



## JayTea (10. Mai 2020)

Über den gesamten Berechnungsteitraum einer WU schwankt der Verbrauch schon um ein paar Watt; +/- 10 W vielleicht?

Was sagen denn die Taktraten wenn die PPD sinken? Und insbesondere die Temperaturen? 
Vielleicht taktet die Grafikkarte runter bzw reduziert den Verbrauch, weil es zu warm wird?


----------



## ursmii (10. Mai 2020)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @ursmii:
> Als ich was von 18Rp./kWh las wurde ich skeptisch ob dass stimmen kann (Stadt Zürich günstiger im Hochtarif als wir hier auf dem St.Galler-Land in Niedertatif ):
> 
> Wenn ich bei ewz nachschaue und den günstigsten Tarif (ewz.econatur) inklusive Mwst nehme lande ich im Hochtarif bei 25,75Rp./kWh (Niedertarif 15,08Rp./kWh) > wo hast du also diese 18Rp./kWh her?



https://www.ekz.ch/content/dam/ekz-internet/downloads/ekz-tarifsammlung.pdf




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich hab ja geschrieben, dass ich den günstigsten preis genommen habe. 


p.s. wir sind auf platz  9   *N E U N*


----------



## cozma (10. Mai 2020)

JayTea schrieb:


> Über den gesamten Berechnungsteitraum einer WU schwankt der Verbrauch schon um ein paar Watt; +/- 10 W vielleicht?
> 
> Was sagen denn die Taktraten wenn die PPD sinken? Und insbesondere die Temperaturen?
> Vielleicht taktet die Grafikkarte runter bzw reduziert den Verbrauch, weil es zu warm wird?



Das ist es eben, die Karten läuft unverändert mit 1987Mhz weiter und wenn das PL um die 100% liegt hat die Karte max. 70°C.
Wenn die Ausnutzung des PL auf 70% sinkt, sind es gerade noch 64°C also weit von kritischen Werten entfernt.
Wenn die WU die GPU nicht effektiver auslasten könnte wär ja alles paletti aber das PL wird ja nach einem reboot wieder
ausgefahren.


----------



## mattinator (10. Mai 2020)

*@**cozma*
Ich hatte einen ähnlichen Effekt mit meiner GTX1070. Irgendwann ging die TPF hoch, Auslastung der Karte unverändert, keine Fehler im log (Leistungsaufnahme habe ich nicht geprüft). Da bestimmte Projekte sowieso komplett instabil wurden, habe ich das OC etwas herunter genommen (Kurve nach Scan im Afterburner). Seit dem ist der Effekt nicht mehr aufgetreten. Außerdem hatte ich vorher mit dem Systemexplorer die Affinity und Priority der Folding-Cores manuell "optimiert". Das hat den instabilen Projekten gar nicht gut getan, habe ich jetzt komplett deaktiviert. Es kam durch die Erhöhung der Priorität scheinbar zum Hängen des Grafik-Treibers. Seit dem die Folding-Cores prozess-seitig wieder mit Standard laufen, sind diese Hänger auch verschwunden.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Mai 2020)

@ursmii:
Hab mich verlesen > Ich war bei EWZ und nicht EKZ. 

Ps:
18.98 zu 18.00 Rp. abzurunden ist aber "grosszügig".


----------



## ChrisMK72 (10. Mai 2020)

Gratz zu Platz 9, an alle die hier so viel machen !


----------



## ProfBoom (10. Mai 2020)

Sk3ptizist schrieb:


> und zur 2ten Frage: also soweit ich das mal gelesen habe ist es so (zumindest für OC), dass wenn man an den Taktzahlen rumspielt und die Spannungen nicht manuell verändert, nichts kaputt gehen kann, im Zweifelsfall läufts halt nicht, anders herum ist das nicht so, oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden?
> daher habe ich nur an den Taktzahlen und dem Powerlimit rumgespielt, bis es stabil und sparsamer lief und die GPU selbst entscheiden lassen welche Spannungen sie nimmt, die wahrscheinlich mit dem Powerlimit zusammenhängen



So wie ich das sehe, hast du in Bezug auf die Spannung Recht, wenn man die Spannung (zu stark) *erhöht*. Stichwort Elektronenmigration. Weniger Spannung führt soweit ich weiß allenfalls zu Instabilitiäten.

Ich finde es interessant, dass du die Taktraten UND Powertarget einstellen konntest. Welches Tool hast du verwendet?
Wenn ich im MSI Afterburner das Powertarget reduziert habe, hat er die Taktraten automatisch gesenkt, aber die Spannung gelassen.


----------



## ursmii (10. Mai 2020)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @ursmii:
> Hab mich verlesen > Ich war bei EWZ und nicht EKZ.
> Ps:
> 18.98 zu 18.00 Rp. abzurunden ist aber "grosszügig".



um das hier _abzuschliessen_: die 18.00 Rp standen in der Prüfrechnung und da wurde nur der abgerundete Hochtarif für die Bestätigung der Grössenordnung genommen.

anbei noch das ganze sheet
.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sk3ptizist (11. Mai 2020)

ProfBoom schrieb:


> So wie ich das sehe, hast du in Bezug auf die Spannung Recht, wenn man die Spannung (zu stark) *erhöht*. Stichwort Elektronenmigration. Weniger Spannung führt soweit ich weiß allenfalls zu Instabilitiäten.
> 
> Ich finde es interessant, dass du die Taktraten UND Powertarget einstellen konntest. Welches Tool hast du verwendet?
> Wenn ich im MSI Afterburner das Powertarget reduziert habe, hat er die Taktraten automatisch gesenkt, aber die Spannung gelassen.



ok, danke für die Bestätigung und ja, ist eher wichtig bei OC, aber wollte da nix an den Spannungen verändern so lange ich nicht muss

ja ich weiss, dass ist irgendwie doof gemacht im Afterburner, damit ich hatte ich es zuerst probiert, habe dann aber irgendwo gelesen, dass die Radeonsoftware (ka ob das noch Wattman heisst) teilweise besser sein soll und es damit probiert
aber ich musste die Software etwas verarschen und die letzten beiden Taktraten-Level auf 1222 MHz stellen, bei Powerlimit -44 ist er dann nicht mehr immer hin und her gesprungen zwischen den beiden letzten Leveln, so bleibts bei 1222 MHz, vielleicht hab ich mich auch nur selbst verarscht damit  , aber es funzt so seit 1,5 Monaten
hatte vorher glaube 1155 MHz mit Powerlimit -50 stabil hinbekommen bei ca. 77-78 W, hab dann aber noch etwas probiert und bin bei den 1222 MHz gelandet


----------



## wultna (11. Mai 2020)

huhu. PCGH Team auf Platz 9 das klingt ja gar nicht mal so schlecht. Ich hab nen i7 CPU und ne rx5700 xt GPU (1,2mio ppd in der aktuellen WU). Kann man eurem Team einfach so beitreten oder muss man da irgend was beachten? Habt ihr ne Ahnung ob man irgendwo einsehen kann, wie viel TFLOPs bei folding@home aktuell gerade verarbeitet werden?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Mai 2020)

ursmii schrieb:


> um das hier _abzuschliessen_: die 18.00 Rp standen in der Prüfrechnung und da wurde nur der abgerundete Hochtarif für die Bestätigung der Grössenordnung genommen.
> 
> anbei noch das ganze sheet
> .
> ...


Dann sind die aber echt großzügig wenn die so stark abrunden, unsere SAK rechnet bis zum Schluss mit dem angegebenen Preis durch.



wultna schrieb:


> Kann man eurem Team einfach so beitreten oder muss man da irgend was beachten?



Einfach nur Teamnummer 70335 eingeben und schon heisst es herzlich Willkommen bei uns.

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## wultna (11. Mai 2020)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Einfach nur Teamnummer 70335 eingeben und schon heisst es herzlich Willkommen bei uns.



Das geht ja einfach. Graka einfach mal auf 206W übertaktet, PPD steigt auf 1,3mio. Dafür hört es sich jetzt an als würde ein Heli in meiner Bude landen. Die von overclock.net kriegen wir noch!


----------



## wultna (11. Mai 2020)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Einfach nur Teamnummer 70335 eingeben und schon heisst es herzlich Willkommen bei uns.



Das geht ja einfach. Graka einfach mal auf 2,1GHz übertaktet. Jetzt hört es sich zwar an als würde nen Heli in meiner Bude landen, aber PPD ist auf 1,4mio. overclock.net kann einpacken xD

Ist das für die rx5700 xt irgendwie gefährlich wenn ich die die ganze Zeit so laufen lasse?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Mai 2020)

Solange die Temperaturen passen ist alles im grünen Bereich.

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## pit70de (11. Mai 2020)

Und Du solltest in den Logs kontrollieren, ob die WUs auch tatsächlich fehlerfrei abgeschlossen und zurück gemeldet werden. 

FH reagiert durchaus empfindlich auf overclocking, Ich hatte bei meiner RX590 auch erst gedacht alles ist gut und mich an den angezeigten PPDs im Client erfreut, bis ich dann in den logs gesehen habe, dass sie wegen overclocking auf Fehler liefen.

Musste bei meiner Karte dann letztendlich wieder auf den Referenztakt von AMD zurück stellen, damit sie fehlerfrei läuft.


----------



## Sk3ptizist (11. Mai 2020)

wultna schrieb:


> Ist das für die rx5700 xt irgendwie gefährlich wenn ich die die ganze Zeit so laufen lasse?


naja, für die RX5700XT nicht, solange die nicht zu heiß wird, aber für Deine Geldbörse, ja xD

aber nur mal Rande bemerkt, die meisten Leute undervolten bzw. takten die GPU etwas runter, da die letzten paar MHz die Leistungsaufnahme idR. rel. stark ansteigen lassen, bei rel. geringem Leistungszuwachs...
wie schonmal geschrieben, habe ich bei meiner RX570, um 9,5 % runter getaktet und damit ca. 30 % weniger Verbauch

kommt also auch drauf an, ob Du max. PPD oder ne effizientere, energiesparendere Berechnung willst...

wieviel Watt zieht die denn bei 2,1 GHz?


----------



## Skajaquada (13. Mai 2020)

Die rx5700xt zieht bei 2100 MHz um die 200 Watt, ich hab 3 davon im Betrieb und bastel gerade ein bisschen damit rum...
Mit Undervolting lässt sich auch ne Menge einsparen. Alleine simpel über den Afterburner 20% runter spart 50 Watt, bei einer Ausbeute von 1-1,2 Mio PPD.
Die Nitro+ ist da auch sehr effektiv, meine anderen Beiden verlieren da etwas mehr Performance durch.
Es gibt bei den WUs ziemlich krasse Unterschiede in der Performance der rx5700xt. Mal schafft sie auch nur 900k, aber ich hatte auch schon 1,6 Mio PPD.
Das macht derzeit im Schnitt knappe 4 Mio PPD bei 500 Watt mit allen 3 zusammen. Können also meiner Meinung nach durchaus mit 2 GTX2080 Super mithalten.

Sehr effektiv ist auch eine Wasserkühlung, damit sind es im Schnitt 10°C weniger unter Vollast. Die Speichertemperatur halbiert sich sogar, je nach Luftkühlermodell.
Von der Lautstärke mal ganz abgesehen


----------



## binär-11110110111 (14. Mai 2020)

Nein, ist es NICHT !!! 



Spoiler



06:01:51:WU00:FS00:0x22roject: 13405 (Run 368, Clone 28, Gen 0)06:01:51:WU00:FS00:0x22:Unit: 0x0000000112bc7d9a5ebc6fe5d7284e45
06:01:51:WU00:FS00:0x22:Reading tar file core.xml
06:01:51:WU00:FS00:0x22:Reading tar file integrator.xml
06:01:51:WU00:FS00:0x22:Reading tar file state.xml
06:01:51:WU00:FS00:0x22:Reading tar file system.xml
06:01:53:WU00:FS00:0x22igital signatures verified
06:01:53:WU00:FS00:0x22:Folding@home GPU Core22 Folding@home Core
06:01:53:WU00:FS00:0x22:Version 0.0.5
06:02:10:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 0 out of 1000000 steps (0%)
06:02:11:WU00:FS00:0x22:Temperature control disabled. Requirements: single Nvidia GPU, tmax must be < 110 and twait >= 900
06:06:02:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 10000 out of 1000000 steps (1%)
06:09:53:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 20000 out of 1000000 steps (2%)
06:13:47:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 30000 out of 1000000 steps (3%)
06:17:40:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 40000 out of 1000000 steps (4%)
06:21:33:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 50000 out of 1000000 steps (5%)
06:25:27:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 60000 out of 1000000 steps (6%)
06:29:19:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 70000 out of 1000000 steps (7%)
06:33:12:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 80000 out of 1000000 steps (8%)
06:37:03:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 90000 out of 1000000 steps (9%)
06:40:56:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 100000 out of 1000000 steps (10%)
06:44:47:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 110000 out of 1000000 steps (11%)
06:48:40:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 120000 out of 1000000 steps (12%)
06:52:31:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 130000 out of 1000000 steps (13%)
06:56:21:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 140000 out of 1000000 steps (14%)
07:00:12:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 150000 out of 1000000 steps (15%)
07:04:03:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 160000 out of 1000000 steps (16%)
07:07:53:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 170000 out of 1000000 steps (17%)
07:11:40:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 180000 out of 1000000 steps (18%)
07:15:26:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 190000 out of 1000000 steps (19%)
07:19:16:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 200000 out of 1000000 steps (20%)
07:23:03:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 210000 out of 1000000 steps (21%)
07:26:47:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 220000 out of 1000000 steps (22%)
07:30:37:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 230000 out of 1000000 steps (23%)
07:34:30:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 240000 out of 1000000 steps (24%)
07:38:20:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 250000 out of 1000000 steps (25%)
07:42:16:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 260000 out of 1000000 steps (26%)
07:46:09:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 270000 out of 1000000 steps (27%)
07:50:02:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 280000 out of 1000000 steps (28%)
07:53:53:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 290000 out of 1000000 steps (29%)
07:57:58:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 300000 out of 1000000 steps (30%)
08:01:55:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 310000 out of 1000000 steps (31%)
08:05:45:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 320000 out of 1000000 steps (32%)
08:09:38:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 330000 out of 1000000 steps (33%)
08:13:39:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 340000 out of 1000000 steps (34%)
08:17:37:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 350000 out of 1000000 steps (35%)
08:21:32:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 360000 out of 1000000 steps (36%)
08:25:32:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 370000 out of 1000000 steps (37%)
08:29:23:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 380000 out of 1000000 steps (38%)
08:33:15:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 390000 out of 1000000 steps (39%)
08:37:14:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 400000 out of 1000000 steps (40%)
08:41:12:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 410000 out of 1000000 steps (41%)
08:45:05:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 420000 out of 1000000 steps (42%)
08:48:56:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 430000 out of 1000000 steps (43%)
08:52:47:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 440000 out of 1000000 steps (44%)
08:56:38:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 450000 out of 1000000 steps (45%)
09:00:29:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 460000 out of 1000000 steps (46%)
09:04:27:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 470000 out of 1000000 steps (47%)
09:08:27:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 480000 out of 1000000 steps (48%)
09:12:20:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 490000 out of 1000000 steps (49%)
09:13:44:WU00:FS00:0x22:Bad State detected... attempting to resume from last good checkpoint. Is your system overclocked?
09:13:44:WU00:FS00:0x22:Following exception occured: Particle coordinate is nan
09:13:58:WU00:FS00:0x22:Bad State detected... attempting to resume from last good checkpoint. Is your system overclocked?
09:13:58:WU00:FS00:0x22:Following exception occured: Particle coordinate is nan
09:14:12:WU00:FS00:0x22:Bad State detected... attempting to resume from last good checkpoint. Is your system overclocked?
09:14:12:WU00:FS00:0x22:Following exception occured: Particle coordinate is nan
09:14:12:WU00:FS00:0x22:ERROR:114: Max Retries Reached
09:14:12:WU00:FS00:0x22:Saving result file ..\logfile_01.txt
09:14:12:WU00:FS00:0x22:Saving result file badstate-0.xml
09:14:12:WU00:FS00:0x22:Saving result file badstate-1.xml
09:14:12:WU00:FS00:0x22:Saving result file badstate-2.xml
09:14:12:WU00:FS00:0x22:Saving result file checkpointState.xml
09:14:13:WU00:FS00:0x22:Saving result file checkpt.crc
09:14:13:WU00:FS00:0x22:Saving result file globals.csv
09:14:13:WU00:FS00:0x22:Saving result file positions.xtc
09:14:13:WU00:FS00:0x22:Saving result file science.log
09:14:13:WU00:FS00:0x22:Folding@home Core Shutdown: BAD_WORK_UNIT
09:14:14:WARNING:WU00:FS00:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
09:14:14:WU00:FS00:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:13405 run:368 clone:28 gen:0 core:0x22 unit:0x0000000112bc7d9a5ebc6fe5d7284e45
09:14:14:WU00:FS00:Uploading 4.97MiB to 18.188.125.154
09:14:14:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 18.188.125.154:8080
09:14:14:WU01:FS00:Connecting to assign1.foldingathome.org:80
09:14:15:WARNING:WU01:FS00:Failed to get assignment from 'assign1.foldingathome.org:80': No WUs available for this configuration
09:14:15:WU01:FS00:Connecting to assign2.foldingathome.org:80
09:14:15:WU01:FS00:Assigned to work server 3.133.76.19
09:14:15:WU01:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: READY gpu:0:TU116 [GeForce GTX 1660] from 3.133.76.19
09:14:15:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 3.133.76.19:8080
09:14:20:WU00:FS00:Upload 52.80%
09:14:25:WU00:FS00:Upload complete
09:14:25:WU00:FS00:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
09:14:25:WU00:FS00:Cleaning up
09:14:47:ERROR:WU01:FS00:Exception: 10002: Received short response, expected 512 bytes, got 0
09:14:47:WU01:FS00:Connecting to assign1.foldingathome.org:80
09:14:47:WU01:FS00:Assigned to work server 140.163.4.231
09:14:47:WU01:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: READY gpu:0:TU116 [GeForce GTX 1660] from 140.163.4.231
09:14:47:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 140.163.4.231:8080
09:15:08:WARNING:WU01:FS00:WorkServer connection failed on port 8080 trying 80
09:15:08:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 140.163.4.231:80
09:15:30:ERROR:WU01:FS00:Exception: Failed to connect to 140.163.4.231:80: Ein Verbindungsversuch ist fehlgeschlagen, da die Gegenstelle nach einer bestimmten Zeitspanne nicht richtig reagiert hat, oder die hergestellte Verbindung war fehlerhaft, da der verbundene Host nicht reagiert hat.



Auch der 2. Versuch ist für's Gesäß !



Spoiler



09:15:53:WU01:FS00:0x22roject: 13404 (Run 269, Clone 15, Gen 1)09:15:53:WU01:FS00:0x22:Unit: 0x0000000212bc7d9a5ebc6ff1d6ac9a65
09:15:53:WU01:FS00:0x22:Reading tar file core.xml
09:15:53:WU01:FS00:0x22:Reading tar file integrator.xml
09:15:53:WU01:FS00:0x22:Reading tar file state.xml
09:15:53:WU01:FS00:0x22:Reading tar file system.xml
09:15:55:WU01:FS00:0x22igital signatures verified
09:15:55:WU01:FS00:0x22:Folding@home GPU Core22 Folding@home Core
09:15:55:WU01:FS00:0x22:Version 0.0.5
09:16:12:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 0 out of 1000000 steps (0%)
09:16:12:WU01:FS00:0x22:Temperature control disabled. Requirements: single Nvidia GPU, tmax must be < 110 and twait >= 900
09:20:07:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 10000 out of 1000000 steps (1%)
09:24:02:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 20000 out of 1000000 steps (2%)
09:28:03:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 30000 out of 1000000 steps (3%)
09:28:50:FS00:Finishing
09:31:51:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 40000 out of 1000000 steps (4%)
09:35:38:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 50000 out of 1000000 steps (5%)
09:39:20:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 60000 out of 1000000 steps (6%)
09:43:02:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 70000 out of 1000000 steps (7%)
09:46:44:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 80000 out of 1000000 steps (8%)
09:50:26:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 90000 out of 1000000 steps (9%)
09:54:10:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 100000 out of 1000000 steps (10%)
09:58:04:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 110000 out of 1000000 steps (11%)
10:01:52:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 120000 out of 1000000 steps (12%)
10:05:42:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 130000 out of 1000000 steps (13%)
10:09:24:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 140000 out of 1000000 steps (14%)
10:13:05:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 150000 out of 1000000 steps (15%)
10:16:53:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 160000 out of 1000000 steps (16%)
10:20:39:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 170000 out of 1000000 steps (17%)
10:24:21:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 180000 out of 1000000 steps (18%)
10:28:03:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 190000 out of 1000000 steps (19%)
10:31:45:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 200000 out of 1000000 steps (20%)
10:35:27:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 210000 out of 1000000 steps (21%)
10:39:08:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 220000 out of 1000000 steps (22%)
10:41:02:WU01:FS00:0x22:Bad State detected... attempting to resume from last good checkpoint. Is your system overclocked?
10:41:02:WU01:FS00:0x22:Following exception occured: Particle coordinate is nan
10:41:15:WU01:FS00:0x22:Bad State detected... attempting to resume from last good checkpoint. Is your system overclocked?
10:41:15:WU01:FS00:0x22:Following exception occured: Particle coordinate is nan
10:41:28:WU01:FS00:0x22:Bad State detected... attempting to resume from last good checkpoint. Is your system overclocked?
10:41:28:WU01:FS00:0x22:Following exception occured: Particle coordinate is nan
10:41:28:WU01:FS00:0x22:ERROR:114: Max Retries Reached
10:41:28:WU01:FS00:0x22:Saving result file ..\logfile_01.txt
10:41:29:WU01:FS00:0x22:Saving result file badstate-0.xml
10:41:29:WU01:FS00:0x22:Saving result file badstate-1.xml
10:41:29:WU01:FS00:0x22:Saving result file badstate-2.xml
10:41:29:WU01:FS00:0x22:Saving result file checkpt.crc
10:41:29:WU01:FS00:0x22:Saving result file globals.csv
10:41:29:WU01:FS00:0x22:Saving result file science.log
10:41:29:WU01:FS00:0x22:Folding@home Core Shutdown: BAD_WORK_UNIT
10:41:30:WARNING:WU01:FS00:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
10:41:30:WU01:FS00:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:13404 run:269 clone:15 gen:1 core:0x22 unit:0x0000000212bc7d9a5ebc6ff1d6ac9a65
10:41:30:WU01:FS00:Uploading 116.33KiB to 18.188.125.154
10:41:30:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 18.188.125.154:8080
10:41:30:WU01:FS00:Upload complete
10:41:31:WU01:FS00:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
10:41:31:WU01:FS00:Cleaning up



So nicht, bin raus ... für heute oder ggf. ein paar Tage.


----------



## ursmii (14. Mai 2020)

auch bei mir kommen auf 2 unterschiedlichen systemen mit NICHT über- sondern eher untertakteten karten (asus resp evga 2080 TI) die projekte *13404 & 13405* wieder auf BAD_WORK


----------



## Skajaquada (14. Mai 2020)

Kommentar aus dem offiziellen Forum:

Please note that projects 13404 - 05 are hightly experimental, doing some very different kinds of analysis than traditional projects. Yes, they're experiencing a high failure rate.

Thank you for your report. When science does new things, often learning what does NOT work is as important as learning what does.


----------



## LittleFolder (14. Mai 2020)

Bin erstmal bedient für heute 
Gestern der neue Rechner angekommen, hatte mir einen zusammenstellen lassen und soll viel zum Folden im Einsatz sein mit ner 2070 Super...alles schon soweit vorbereitet, F@H, Boinc, HWInfo drauf, gerade Afterburner am runterladen...zack Rechner aus.

Ist danach gar nicht mehr stabil hochgefahren und leuteten immer wieder Debug-LEDs am Mainbord, hauptsächlich CPU. Hab dann ein paar Lösungsansätze in Foren gefunden, CMOS zurücksetzten, CPU Kühler etwas lockerer drauf bzw. nicht zu fest, Bios neu flashen...nix, CPU Debug steht an. Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn, die Jungs schicken mir eine neue CPU zu und so hoffe ich dann nächste Woche endlich einsatzbereit zu sein. War klar, dass mir so ein Mist passieren muss  

Aber gut, so muss der Laptop noch etwas länger herhalten.

Zum Thema, hatte nun auch schon hier und da eine 13404 - 05 WU und bisher das Glück, dass keine einen Fehler produziert hat.


----------



## JayTea (14. Mai 2020)

@binär/P13404/P13405: same here. Von den 13404ern hat's mir auch schon zwei zwei, drei zerlegt. Kleiner Trost, es gibt Teilpunkte.

@LittleFolder: wie ärgerlich...viel Glück!


----------



## binär-11110110111 (14. Mai 2020)

JayTea schrieb:


> @binär/P13404/P13405: same here. Von den 13404ern hat's mir auch schon zwei zwei, drei zerlegt. Kleiner Trost, es gibt Teilpunkte.



Ja, die gibt es, aber leider nur einen Teil der Basispunkte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skajaquada (14. Mai 2020)

Schon ärgerlich wenn man fast nur noch so Dinger bekommt, meine Kiste hat heute sicher 12h experimentellen Müll fabriziert 
Hoffentlich hilft es wenigstens für bessere Berechnungen in der Zukunft.
Mal abwarten bis die Tests durch sind, vielleicht holen wir dann die ganzen Punkte wieder auf


----------



## mattinator (14. Mai 2020)

Meine P13404/P13405-er sind ohne Fehler durchgelaufen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sentinel1 (14. Mai 2020)

Meine neuste Verschwörungstheorie:


Spoiler



Anscheinend ist es sinnvoll die RTX 2080 ins Temp - Limit laufen zu lassen.

Mit starkem UV/OC und hoher Lüftergeschwindigkeit hatte ich immer übertriebene Einstellungen als Fehler anvisiert, allerdings gab es nie Probleme bei 49% Lüftergeschwindigkeit und teilweise besserer Punkteausbeute.

Die RTX 2080 muss anscheinend ständig den Takt switchen um sich nicht tot zu rennen, es werden eventuell verschiedene Spannungswandler abwechselnd beansprucht und dementsprechend entlastet, bei Dauerlast von einzelnen Spannungswandlern scheinen diese zu kollabieren/überhitzen ? 

Im Templimit mit Taktswitch lässt sich die RTX noch weiter optimieren = UV/OC, man muss nur die optimale Kombi ausloten.


----------



## brooker (14. Mai 2020)

... UV und damit max OC - 40MHz ist die gängige Praxis. Grundsätzlich ist Kühlung von Vorteil. Meine GPUs sind immer so eingestellt, dass stetig ein Lüftchen weht und die GPU nicht über 50° kommt. Da ist 100% Lüfter Pflicht. Temperaturschwankungen machen das System instabil.


----------



## mattinator (15. Mai 2020)

mattinator schrieb:


> Meine P13404/P13405-er sind ohne Fehler durchgelaufen:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Zu früh gefreut, heute Nacht hat es ein 13405-er Projekt abgeworfen. Allerdings gleich beim Start nach 0 Frames.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. Mai 2020)

mattinator schrieb:


> Zu früh gefreut, heute Nacht hat es ein 13405-er Projekt abgeworfen. Allerdings gleich beim Start nach 0 Frames.


Ich hatte auch beides sprich welche die problemlos durchliefen und andere die es bei ~50% gekillt hat.

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Mai 2020)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch beides sprich welche die problemlos durchliefen und andere die es bei ~50% gekillt hat.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk



&#8230; same here &#8230;


----------



## phila_delphia (15. Mai 2020)

O.k. Dann bin ich gespannt - so eines (13405) hat mein PC gerade in der Mache... Bin bei 59%

Aber die geschätzten Credits sind gemessen an der benötigten Zeit nicht so üppig...

Scheint nur was für Leute mit 2080ti zu sein.

Grüße

phila


----------



## LittleFolder (15. Mai 2020)

phila_delphia schrieb:


> Aber die geschätzten Credits sind gemessen an der benötigten Zeit nicht so üppig...
> 
> Scheint nur was für Leute mit 2080ti zu sein.



Ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, denke auch die mit ner 2080 ti bekommen ein gutes Stück weniger Punkte, hab da gern mal 1/3 weniger PPD. Diese Aufträge scheinen wohl noch anders "bepunktet" zu werden als die normalen WUs.
Wie lange brauchst du mit deiner 2070 Super im Schnitt für die 13405er?


----------



## Skajaquada (15. Mai 2020)

Mit den rx5700xt mache ich mit den 13405ern in der Theorie gute 20% mehr als im Schnitt.
Und im Moment laufen die auch alle wieder gut, vielleicht eine Optimierung für die NAVI Falter? 
Dann wären die Karten in Zukunft nicht mehr wirklich vergleichbar, aber besser ausgenutzt.


----------



## pit70de (15. Mai 2020)

Also ich kann mich mit dem 13405er Projekt bis jetzt nicht beklagen.
Alle 7 WUs liefen erfolgreich durch und lieferten dann bei meiner 2060 Super so um die 195.000 Credits pro WU => gibt dann so knapp 1,95 Mio PPD.
Damit liefern mir diese WUs die höchste PPD ausbeute pro WU.


----------



## JayTea (15. Mai 2020)

Bei mir steht's etwa 3:3.
Mindestens drei erfolgreiche 13405er die keinerlei Mucken gemacht haben und soeben die wissentlich dritte 13404er, die die Grätsche gemacht hat.


----------



## eiernacken1983 (15. Mai 2020)

Die 1340x sind bei mir die mit der höchsten Ausbeute von allen Projekten (kann daher den Befund von 3 Posts vor mir bestätigen). Ich betreibe eine untertaktete und undervoltete RX 5700XT Anniversary. Gerade steht eine bei 95 %. Da mir seit Wochen keine WU abgeschmiert ist und ich die Dinger seit einigen Tagen oft bekomme, hab ich bisher 100 % Erfolgsquote.

Experimentelle Projekte vertragen sich vielleicht gut mit experimentellen Treibern  (ich habe aber ehrlich gesagt gar keine Treiberprobleme)

Ergänzung: die WU hat es auf 100 % geschafft. Trotzdem gibts extreme Werte "Uploading 4.97MiB to... "; so wenig Upload-Größe hab ich noch nicht gesehen!

Dafür gibt es jetzt auch erstmals seit vielen Tagen keine neuen WUs


----------



## Pilochun (15. Mai 2020)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch beides sprich welche die problemlos durchliefen und andere die es bei ~50% gekillt hat.



Same here, von 26WUs 13404/13405 waren 6 Stück Bad Work Unit.


----------



## Skajaquada (15. Mai 2020)

Ich hab jetzt mit allen 3 5700xt zusammengerechnet ein eher ernüchterndes Bild von gestern 
26 WUs bekommen und 13 Bad Work Units, häufig auch erst nach 1-2 Std. abgeschmiert.
Und es ist kein Unterschied zwischen undervolted, normal oder OC zu erkennen.
Also hoffe ich weiterhin auf Besserung, die anderen WUs laufen normal durch.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (16. Mai 2020)

Wieder ne 13405. Die Ausbeute ist aber für ne GTX 1660 erbärmlich. Mal sehen, was draus wird ... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*


----------



## pit70de (16. Mai 2020)

Habe auch eine und kann nicht klagen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Punkteschnitt liegt sonst bei 1,58 Mio Punkten


----------



## binär-11110110111 (16. Mai 2020)

pit70de schrieb:


> Habe auch eine und kann nicht klagen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Dann verstehe ich nicht, daß die PPD so unterschiedlich ausfallen. Vermutlich mag diese WU keine "schwächeren" GPUs, denn normalerweise hat ne GTX 1660 ca. 600-750PPD.


----------



## ursmii (16. Mai 2020)

haben sie die rechnung nicht bezahlt?     (ich komm auch mit chrome als gast nicht rein, also scheint es nicht meinen account zu betreffen)

.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (16. Mai 2020)

Ich komme auch nicht rein, dieselbe "Fehler" Meldung - interessant ...


----------



## 45thFuchs (16. Mai 2020)

Bin jetzt seit anfang der krise an 1,000,000 punkte vorbei.
Das mit i3 und gfx1060 6gb .
Dabei hat der pc in der krise selten gefaltet.
Ich probier immer ihn das machen zu lassen , aber vergesse nach doom das einschalten und gehe pennen.
Oder metro ,oder tropico 6...
Es läuft eigentlich nur nach reboots.


----------



## brooker (16. Mai 2020)

45thFuchs schrieb:


> Bin jetzt seit anfang der krise an 1,000,000 punkte vorbei.
> Das mit i3 und gfx1060 6gb .
> Dabei hat der pc in der krise selten gefaltet.
> Ich probier immer ihn das machen zu lassen , aber vergesse nach doom das einschalten und gehe pennen.
> ...



... sehr gut! 

... diese Problem lässt sich ganz leicht mit einer . bat-Datein lösen. Bei Bedarf an Unterstützung einfach hier melden!


----------



## 45thFuchs (16. Mai 2020)

Das klingt interresant,es ist echt das wieder einschalten bei idle.


----------



## Skajaquada (16. Mai 2020)

Läuft bei euch noch was? Das Forum ist down und mein Client bekommt keine Verbindung mehr...

Hat sich erledigt, nach einem Neustart geht´s wieder. Hat aber die letzten 8 WU´s geschrottet, alles 13405er


----------



## pit70de (16. Mai 2020)

Also WU down- und upload funktioniert bei mir. 
Auch die ganzen Statistikseiten funktionieren.

Nur das Forum selber scheint nicht erreichbar zu sein


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Mai 2020)

Bei mir läuft es, das einzige was ein wenig speziell ist dass es auschliesslich 13404/13405 sind die aber zum Glück fehlerlos durchlaufen.


----------



## Skajaquada (16. Mai 2020)

Ich habe einfach einmal die ganze Kiste per Image neu aufgesetzt und alles neu installiert, jetzt läuft es wieder ohne Probleme.
Wird wohl irgendwas an meinem System gewesen sein.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (17. Mai 2020)

Forum ist wieder offen. Man muß aber ggf. beim Laden nen Kaffee trinken - aber es geht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Mai 2020)

Der letzte Upload war vom Speed her auch nicht schlecht > für 94MB ganze 38min 
Wenigstens fehlerfrei in einem Rutsch.


----------



## JayTea (17. Mai 2020)

Gestern und heute habe ich auch zwei 13404 fehlerfrei geschafft, obwohl die zuvor immer Probleme gemacht haben.  PPD-Performance ist eher mau: mit der GTX 1660 gut 490 k. Ansonsten mehr Richtung 600 k.
Upload ist teils unterirdisch langsam, ja.


----------



## ursmii (17. Mai 2020)

whow - solche sollten mehr bei mir landen. hoffentlich läuft sie durch ...

.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



durchgelaufen   mit 414561 punkten *aber *durch den l a n g s a m e n upload (in 3% schritten) am ende  Final credit estimate, 407757.00 points


----------



## voodoman (21. Mai 2020)

Ich weiß ja nicht wie es bei euch ist, aber bei mir ist aktuell tote Hose was WU's betrifft.


----------



## eiernacken1983 (21. Mai 2020)

Ich kriege seit gestern nur noch Ebola rein, aber das kontinuierlich.

Vielleicht hat man mit wochenlang 2 Exaflops den Cor-Virus überall angedockt, wo man ihn rechnerisch andocken kann


----------



## Icebear20m (21. Mai 2020)

Bei mir auch nur noch Ebola WU‘s 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sk3ptizist (21. Mai 2020)

voodoman schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht wie es bei euch ist, aber bei mir ist aktuell tote Hose was WU's betrifft.



hmm, hast Du denn schon auf advanced gestellt?
ich habe gehört, die haben in der neuen Version das max. Abfragezeitintervall auf max. 60 min verkürzt, daher vielleicht auch mal updaten, falls noch nicht geschehen


----------



## mattinator (21. Mai 2020)

Das klingt ja interessant: VMware Appliance for Folding@Home | VMware Flings. Mit vGPU via NVIDIA GRID. Wäre vielleicht ein Projekt mit VMware ESXi 6.0 für die Folding-Partnerschaften.
Edit: Btw., der 7.6.13-er Client ist nicht mehr Beta: Alternative Downloads &#8211; Folding@home. Ich habe den aktuellen Download mit dem 7.6.13 Beta verglichen, die Dateien sind identisch.


----------



## voodoman (21. Mai 2020)

Sk3ptizist schrieb:


> hmm, hast Du denn schon auf advanced gestellt?
> ich habe gehört, die haben in der neuen Version das max. Abfragezeitintervall auf max. 60 min verkürzt, daher vielleicht auch mal updaten, falls noch nicht geschehen



Ja und ja. Eine GPU hat eine WU bekommen; der Rest ömmelt im idle vor sich hin. Dann bekommen sie jetzt eben eine Pause. Teste dann in ein paar Tagen wieder.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (23. Mai 2020)

Unsere Oberbiene hat fast unbemerkt die:

*&#8203;40 Milliarden Punkte !!!

*erreicht ! TheWasp User Summary - Folding@Home Stats - EXTREME Overclocking

*Mega FETTES Grats !!! *


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Mai 2020)

Danke HansMartin


----------



## Sk3ptizist (23. Mai 2020)

ja, beeindruckend, und Rank 6 global
da braucht man doch schon ne Extraleitung vom Kraftwerk und könnte ne Sauna mit der Abwärme betreiben


----------



## brooker (24. Mai 2020)

mattinator schrieb:


> ... für die Folding-Partnerschaften
> ...



An was hast du konkret gedacht?


----------



## mattinator (24. Mai 2020)

brooker schrieb:


> An was hast du konkret gedacht?


Nix Konkretes. Da jedoch z.B. ein VMware ESXi installiert werden muss, wäre das für einen normalen Nutzer-PC ein bisschen blöd.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (24. Mai 2020)

Ich schätze mal es geht um GPU-Passthrough. Host: eigener Account, Gast: fremder Account. Das Thema wird von den VMs leider immer noch recht stiefmütterlich behandelt.


----------



## Stefan84 (27. Mai 2020)

Guten Morgen 

Ich habe da mal eine Frage an euch, evtl. kann einer von euch da weiterhelfen...
Ich habe nach längerer Zeit mal wieder sämtliche Lesezeichen die ich für F@H habe durchgesehen und dabei festgestellt dass ich auf einmal in 2 Teams gefaltet haben soll 
Ich weiß aber zu 1000% das ich im betreffenden Zeitraum NICHT mehr falten lassen habe, weder für PCGH noch irgendein anderes Team. Noch dazu kenne ich das andere Team noch nicht mal...

Mein Laptop gibt es einfach nicht mehr her dass ich sinnvoll und effektiv falten kann, leider.
Wird der Passkey evtl. nach einer gewissen Inaktivität an andere User neu vergeben?

Hat einer eine Idee was da los sein könnte? 
Grüße



Folding@home stats report


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Mai 2020)

@Stefan84:
Da hat jemand unter dem gleichen Namen gefaltet.

Es ist ja leider nicht so dass der Faltname nur einmal vergeben wird und dann für andere gesperrt ist > such mal beispielsweise nach dem Namen Wolf.


Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## binär-11110110111 (27. Mai 2020)

Sieht man auch am First Record (rechts oben).

Stefan84 (DU): 14.10.2014 Stefan84 User Summary - Folding@Home Stats - EXTREME Overclocking

Stefan84 (ER): 15.03.2020. Stefan84 User Summary - Folding@Home Stats - EXTREME Overclocking


----------



## DOcean (27. Mai 2020)

mich gibts auch zweimal:
DOcean User Summary - Folding@Home Stats - EXTREME Overclocking
DOcean User Summary - Folding@Home Stats - EXTREME Overclocking

nix besonderes, der Name ist "leider" nicht geblockt


----------



## Stefan84 (27. Mai 2020)

Achso, alles klar 
Ich dachte der Nick bezieht sich auch auf den Passkey. Da er das aber nicht tut, ist natürlich dann alles klar.

Danke für die Aufklärung


----------



## phila_delphia (31. Mai 2020)

So, die achzigste Million ist voll. Das gefällt mir.

Ich melde mich für ein paar Tage ab.

Grüße

phila


----------



## Icebear20m (1. Juni 2020)

Ist es normal , dass wenn ich die 2080ti rechnen lasse ohne zusätzliche CPU Berechnungen , dass diese ca 3,1 Millionen PPD macht , starte dann aber boinc und lasse 18threads rechnen sinkt die Ausbeute auf 2,7milionen PPD ? 2 freie threads sollten doch ausreichen ? Oder muss ich die übrigen 18 gezielt boinc zuweisen? [emoji46]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Juni 2020)

@Icebear20m:
Sinkt der CPU-Takt stark durch die zusätzliche Belastung von Bionic?


----------



## Icebear20m (1. Juni 2020)

Nein , stabil bei 5,1 ghz ( +- 30mhz ) 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## picar81_4711 (2. Juni 2020)

Icebear20m schrieb:


> Ist es normal , dass wenn ich die 2080ti rechnen lasse ohne zusätzliche CPU Berechnungen , dass diese ca 3,1 Millionen PPD macht , starte dann aber boinc und lasse 18threads rechnen sinkt die Ausbeute auf 2,7milionen PPD ? 2 freie threads sollten doch ausreichen ? Oder muss ich die übrigen 18 gezielt boinc zuweisen? [emoji46]
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Dein Rechner ist zwar ein Monsterteil, aber wenn du nebenbei noch die CPU falten lässt, bremst das die GPU natürlich schon aus.... Bei meinem 6kerner, also 12 Threads(980x) darf ich max. 6 Threads falten lassen, damit die GPU noch ihre vollen PPD bringt. Also die Hälfte der Kerne...


----------



## Icebear20m (2. Juni 2020)

Danke für die aufschlussreiche Antwort , dann werde ich mal heute Abend testweise weitere threads deaktivieren und das Ergebnis beobachten  


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Icebear20m (2. Juni 2020)

Btw, Ergebnisse Cinebench R20 und 3D Mark timespy 

Lässt sich bestimmt noch was optimieren ?

GPU stabil bis +143 Mhz kern Takt  und 250 mhz Speicher Takt ( dachte eigentlich beim Speicher kann man probeweise noch hoch ) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Platz 5 im Stock und Platz 4 bei 5,1 ghz all Core 
276 Watt CPU . Bei 5,3ghz all Core geht er ins temp limit und taktet zeitweise auf 4,3 , damit wird das Ergebnis schlechter . Wassertemperatur bei 33 grad . Es ist also so , dass die wärmeenergie , egal wie groß die wakü ist , ohne mechanische Veränderung am heatspreader / CPU nicht schnell genug abgeführt werden kann ( extreme kühlmethoden ausgenommen ) 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Juni 2020)

Das war schon bei der Vorstellung klar dass der 10900K ein Hitzekopf ist und nur schwer zu kühlen wird > ohne Wakü kann man es fasst vergessen.

Es gibt noch zwei Sachen die du machen kannst aber wird auch nur überschaubaren Erfolg bringen:
1. Die Kühlpaste zwischen Kühler und Headspread durch Flüssigmetall zu ersetzen (soviel ich weiß ist der 10900K verlötet).
2. Wakü so optimieren dass du tiefere Wassertemperatur unter Last hast z.B. höhere Drehzahl der Lüfter oder zusätzliche Radiatoren.

Möglichkeit wäre noch ein Chiller, aber da darf man es nicht übertreiben weil man es sonst mit Kondenswasser zu tun bekommt und ganz günstig sind die auch nicht zumal dann noch der Strom für deren Betrieb auch noch dazukommt.

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Icebear20m (2. Juni 2020)

Ja ist verlötet , demnächst soll es vom 8auer wieder einen direct-Die-Frame geben , mal schauen ob das funzt die CPU zu köpfen und den  Kühler damit mit flüssig Metall direkt aufsetzen . 

Drehzahl der Pumpe hatte ich auf 100% und alle 6 Lüfter am Radiator auf 100% (2000rpm) Raumtemperatur 25 grad .

Chiller ist mir auch gekommen , aber einfach unrentabel für mich , ich teste mal einen Teil des Luftstroms meiner Klimaanlage durch den Radiator zu leiten was das noch bringt 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Juni 2020)

Hast du einen Durchflussmesser im Kreislauf?

Pumpe auf 100% ist in der Regel unnötig und wenn du zuviel Durchfluss hast (ab ~ 90 l/h) wird es sogar kontraproduktiv > 40-60 l/h wären ideal.

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Icebear20m (2. Juni 2020)

Durchflussmesser bin ich noch am organisieren .  Jetzt wo du es erwähnst , macht es physikalisch Sinn . Werde heute Abend einen bestellen . Gibts da ne bewährte Empfehlung für die Pumpe / Board ? 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Juni 2020)

Wenn ich die Bilder richtig anschaue ist das doch eine Pumpe von Aquacomputer > ich hab den Durchflusssensor von ihnen und bin damit zufrieden (meinte sogar dass du dir den Durchfluss im Display der Pumpe anzeigen kannst).

Alternativ frag mal in der Wakü-Ecke was sie meinen.

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Icebear20m (2. Juni 2020)

Genau die Option zum anzeigen gibt es , natürlich da keine verbaut ist stehen da im Moment nur Striche  


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## brooker (3. Juni 2020)

... ich würde vorschlagen die Spannung auf Stock zu fixen und anschließend Maximaltakt ausloten. Ggfs den WaLü noch mal abnehmen und prüfen, ob die WLP wirklich nur hauchdünn zwischen Kühler und Block ist. Ggfs mit Papier abwischen  und wirklich ganz dünn mit EC Karte oder cuttermesserklinge auftragen. Ggfs auch prüfen wie warm die Spannungsversorgung des Boardes wird und auch dort nachhelfen. Wenn du im AGB einen Flow oder Sprudel siehst, ist der Durchfluss ok. Die Wirksamkeit des Radis kann man erhöhen indem sichergestellt wird, dass keine einblasende Luft entweicht, ein Shroud verwendet wird oder PushPull Betrieb. Ggfs kann auch das Kühlmedium noch 1-2 Grad bringen. Ich empfehle farblose Fertigmischung. Was noch die Wirksamkeit des CPU Blocks negativ beeinflussen kann, ist ein zu langes Gewinde des Anschlusses. Hier bitte schauen das die kurzen Anschlüsse, ca. 5mm Gewindelänge, verwendet werden. Luft sollte sich nun nicht mehr im Kreislauf befinden. Zur Sicherheit nochmal den Entlüftungsmodus der Pumpe nutzen und dabei die Lage des Rechners sowie des Radis ändern. Bitte das auch mal länger als ein paar Sekunden tun. Manchmal sind Luftblasen sehr anhänglich. 

BTW, richtig schöne Setup! Wenn ich das so lese kribbelt es in meinen FAH Tuning/Testfingern. Hast du die Leistung des Systems schon mal mit Linux getestet? Damit kommt in der Regel noch mehr rum.


----------



## picar81_4711 (3. Juni 2020)

Bahamut_Zero schrieb:


> Dazu kommt noch, dass jetzt auch die Temperaturen deutlich anziehen. Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass jetzt einige Faltaktivitäten zurückfahren oder über den Sommer einstellen, weil sie keine elektrische Heizung wollen.
> 
> ......



Dann kommen endlich mal wieder die Stammfalter besser zum Zug, denn denen sind die Temps im Zimmer (fast) egal. Auch bei mir läufts wieder besser...
Momentan 25 Grad im Zimmer. Schon schön warm, aber viel Luft nach oben. Die Falter laufen alle offen mit einblasendem Lüfter auf den CPU-Lüfter. Letztes Jahr hatte ich mal 38 Grad im Zimmer, ohne Probleme...
Die KFAs RTX 2080 bleiben schön ruhig und unter 80 Grad.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (3. Juni 2020)

Ich muß dann leider auch drosseln, da in meiner OG/ Dachwohnung jedes Grad zählt, aber derzeit geht es noch. Erstmal "spiel" ich noch mit dem Power Limit und regel das soweit runter, bis die +29 Grad zum Schlafen erreicht sind - danach ist definitiv Schluß.


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Juni 2020)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> &#8230;.. bis die +29 Grad zum Schlafen erreicht sind - danach ist definitiv Schluß.



Du bist definitiv hitzeresistent - oder einfach ein "harter Hund"


----------



## ursmii (4. Juni 2020)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Dann kommen endlich mal wieder die Stammfalter besser zum Zug, denn denen sind die Temps im Zimmer (fast) egal. Auch bei mir läufts wieder besser...
> Momentan 25 Grad im Zimmer. Schon schön warm, aber viel Luft nach oben. Die Falter laufen alle offen mit einblasendem Lüfter auf den CPU-Lüfter. Letztes Jahr hatte ich mal *38 Grad* im Zimmer, ohne Probleme...





binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Ich muß dann leider auch drosseln, da in meiner OG/ Dachwohnung jedes Grad zählt, aber derzeit geht es noch. Erstmal "spiel" ich noch mit dem Power Limit und regel das soweit runter, bis die *+29 Grad* zum Schlafen erreicht sind - danach ist definitiv Schluß.



_*ihr zwei solltet zur minderung der stromkosten je eine bio-sauna mitbetreiben *_

ich muss mein dual-2080 system bald mal auf eine karte reduzieren, da ich die zweite testeshalber auf wasser umbauen will um sicherstellen, dass der Bykski waterblock wirklich drauf passt.
dann kann ich den zweiten block bestellen und das ganze system umbauen ... mit den aktuellen lieferfristen wird's dann wohl winter sein


----------



## binär-11110110111 (5. Juni 2020)

... bin aus der Top 50 geschubst worden ... 

PC Games Hardware Members List Rankings - Folding@Home Stats - EXTREME Overclocking

Dennoch schön, daß unser Team so viele starke Falter hat !


----------



## der_yappi (5. Juni 2020)

Unsere Firma hat uns MA jetzt aus dem Homeoffice zurück in die Niederlassung gerufen.
Also jetzt unter der Woche kein Beitrag mehr für F@H - den PC lasse ich daheim nicht den ganzen Tag unbeaufsichtigt rödeln...


----------



## Icebear20m (6. Juni 2020)

brooker schrieb:


> ... ich würde vorschlagen die Spannung auf Stock zu fixen und anschließend Maximaltakt ausloten. Ggfs den WaLü noch mal abnehmen und prüfen, ob die WLP wirklich nur hauchdünn zwischen Kühler und Block ist. Ggfs mit Papier abwischen  und wirklich ganz dünn mit EC Karte oder cuttermesserklinge auftragen. Ggfs auch prüfen wie warm die Spannungsversorgung des Boardes wird und auch dort nachhelfen. Wenn du im AGB einen Flow oder Sprudel siehst, ist der Durchfluss ok. Die Wirksamkeit des Radis kann man erhöhen indem sichergestellt wird, dass keine einblasende Luft entweicht, ein Shroud verwendet wird oder PushPull Betrieb. Ggfs kann auch das Kühlmedium noch 1-2 Grad bringen. Ich empfehle farblose Fertigmischung. Was noch die Wirksamkeit des CPU Blocks negativ beeinflussen kann, ist ein zu langes Gewinde des Anschlusses. Hier bitte schauen das die kurzen Anschlüsse, ca. 5mm Gewindelänge, verwendet werden. Luft sollte sich nun nicht mehr im Kreislauf befinden. Zur Sicherheit nochmal den Entlüftungsmodus der Pumpe nutzen und dabei die Lage des Rechners sowie des Radis ändern. Bitte das auch mal länger als ein paar Sekunden tun. Manchmal sind Luftblasen sehr anhänglich.
> 
> BTW, richtig schöne Setup! Wenn ich das so lese kribbelt es in meinen FAH Tuning/Testfingern. Hast du die Leistung des Systems schon mal mit Linux getestet? Damit kommt in der Regel noch mehr rum.



Danke für die Hinweise , das meiste hatte ich schon ausgelotet  es liegt in der Tat an der Wärme in der Wohnung . CPU war immer so bei 80grad und in der Wohnung 28 wenn die Fenster zu sind ( unabhängig vom Wetter ) . Jetzt als es gestern der Temperatursturz war , habe ich 3 Stunden lang Durchzug gehabt . Nachdem die Wohnung dann nur noch 20 grad hatte , war auch die CPU temp nicht über 69 grad zu prügeln ( außer Prime 95) das heißt wenn der Radiator nächste Woche nach draußen wandert , sollte es wieder besser sein ( außer im Hochsommer , aber das ist dann eben so ) da ich den Kreislauf dafür noch mal öffnen muss , habe ich nur destilliertes Wasser verwendet , 5l fertigmischung farblos stehen schon bereit [emoji4] und Ja das setup ist der Hammer , eigentlich gebaut habe ich es für den Flugsimulator 2020 .... ich hoffe er erscheint wie vermutet 4Q 2020 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## AnnoDADDY (6. Juni 2020)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Unsere Firma hat uns MA jetzt aus dem Homeoffice zurück in die Niederlassung gerufen.
> Also jetzt unter der Woche kein Beitrag mehr für F@H - den PC lasse ich daheim nicht den ganzen Tag unbeaufsichtigt rödeln...




was soll dabei denn passieren? ich lass den seit Wochen laufen und es läuft ohne Propleme


----------



## Hasestab (6. Juni 2020)

https://abload.de/image_mobile.php?img=img_20160117_222154c9kow.jpg


Sowas zum Beispiel....zum Glück war ich Zuhause, sonst wäre eventuell meine Bude abgebrannt.

Gruss


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Juni 2020)

wie kommt denn sowas zu Stande ??


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Juni 2020)

Da scheint aber einiges an Schutzschaltung nicht funktioniert zu haben > Billig-NT?


----------



## Hasestab (7. Juni 2020)

Mein 3 Monate altes CROSSHAIR V FORMULA-Z ist beim benchen eines Fx 9590 an der 8 pin Spannungsversorgung aufgeplatzt. Es gab zwischen den  oberen Pins ein Kurzschluss im Mainboard Pcb.
Netzteil war damals ein Silverstone neues Silverstone (SST-ST75F-P).Single Rail 60A)
Warum das Netzteil nicht abschaltet kann man nur Vermuten. 
Mainboard und Netzteil wurden beide vom Hersteller ersetzt. Wobei Asus schreibt das das Mainboard einen Produktionsfehler hatte.

Das ist vor meinen Augen passiert....System frierte zwar ein, aber Netzteil schaltete erst ab mit dem ich den Stecker zog.

Gruss
https://abload.de/image_mobile.php?img=img_20160117_2225502rklc.jpg

https://abload.de/image_mobile.php?img=img_20160117_222017rrxj2.jpg


----------



## Hartbeat (7. Juni 2020)

Hasestab schrieb:


> https://abload.de/image_mobile.php?img=img_20160117_222017rrxj2.jpg




das tut doch aua, man kann auch anders herrausfinden, wie viele layer das Board hat


----------



## eiernacken1983 (8. Juni 2020)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Unsere Firma hat uns MA jetzt aus dem Homeoffice zurück in die Niederlassung gerufen.
> Also jetzt unter der Woche kein Beitrag mehr für F@H - den PC lasse ich daheim nicht den ganzen Tag unbeaufsichtigt rödeln...



Ich überwache mein Heimsystem per TeamViewer. Gibt's ja auch als App für Smarthone oder Tablet (ist zwar kleine Schrift dann, aber ein kurzer Blick auf den Temperaturbereich von HWInfo reicht ja). Aus Effizienz- und Langlebigkeitsgründen ist dann auch alles etwas underclocked und undervolted, so dass sich die Schadenswahrscheinlichkeit nochmals minimiert. Ich hätte auch Bedenken, bei einer nahe dem Temp-Limit laufenden Graka, wobei innerhalb vom Temp-Limit ja auch innerhalb der Spezifikationen bedeutet.

Ist natürlich auch verständlich, wenn man ganz auf Nummer sicher gehen will, daher mein Senf hier nur als mögliche Anregung.


----------



## Icebear20m (8. Juni 2020)

Ich überwache die Rechner zuhause auch mit VNC viewer, kann man schön vom Handy machen und Anpassungen an den Einstellungen vornehmen ( zb wenn es in der Wohnung zu warm wird und damit auch die GPU Temps steigen einfach das Powerlimit verändern)
Ein verschmoren erkennt man damit natürlich nicht, das sicherste ist natürlich ( wie auch Hersteller empfehlen) Elektrogeräte nicht unbeaufsichtigt laufen zu lassen. Ein korrekt eingestellter PC ist für den 24/7  Betrieb geeignet, jedoch besteht immer ein gewisses Restrisiko. Wer Rechner ausschliesslich Remote betreibt ist generell gut beraten diese zb in einen Serverschrank im Keller zu betreiben, hier kann ein entstehender Brand nicht den Schaden verursachen wie unter einem Schreibtisch oder in der Wohnung generell ( Den geeigneten Schrank vorrausgesetzt) In der Wohnung ist man mit einer Feuerfesten Unterlage und einem Freistehenden Rechner schon etwas sicherer, ebenso indem man möglichst wenig Kunststoffteile am PC und Gehäuse verbaut. Denkbar wäre auch ein Temperaturschalter mit Fühler im PC der die Stromzufuhr einfach Kappt sobald eine definierte Temperatur erreicht wird. Auch das immer weiter verbreitete Smart Home System kann hier dienen, Temperaturfühler und Rauchwarnmelder miteingebunden und schon kann bei den meisten Systemen bei überschreiten eines Schwellwertes eine Aktion Ausgelöst werden, wie zb Smart Home Steckdose abschalten an welcher der PC angeschlossen ist ( Im einfachsten Fall eine Meldung übers Handy und die Steckdose in der App abschalten -Thema Licht aus Funktion -)

in diesem Sinne frohes und vor allem sicheres Falten


----------



## eiernacken1983 (8. Juni 2020)

An alle Navi-Falter:

Bin gestern von Treiber 20.3.irgendwas auf 20.5.1. gewechselt. Ich kriege aktuell fast ausschließlich 14201er Projekte und kann daher gut Ergebnisse vergleichen. Vor dem Treiberwechsel kamen immer 174.000 Punkte raus (PPD 1,25 Mio.), seit dem Treiberwechsel sind es 176.500 - 177.000 Punkte. Daher sehe ich jetzt manchmal PPDs von knapp über 1,3 Mio. Da ich sonst nix geändert habe, würde ich es auf den Treiber zurückführen und kann hier (da Kleinvieh auch Mist macht) nur zum Treiberwechsel anregen 

(5700XT AE läuft mit 940 mV und 1770 Mhz effektivem Takt und 115 - 120 W ASIC Power, falls jemand seine 5700XT einordnen will)


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Juni 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hab da leider ein/zwei Probleme mit meinem allerersten Faltserver den ich als Multimediacenter im Wohnzimmer nutzte und wäre dankbar wenn jemand Hilfestellung bieten könnte (meine bessere Hälfte möchte mit dem Rechner ins Netz darum hab ich ein Win10 installiert):
Zotac ION ITX P-E Windows 10 Pro 64-bit


----------



## eiernacken1983 (9. Juni 2020)

Skandal:

16:59:00:WU00:FS01:Upload complete
16:59:00:WU00:FS01:Server responded WORK_QUIT (404)
16:59:00:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Server did not like results, dumping
16:59:00:WU00:FS01:Cleaning up

Was ist denn hier los? 

Ist mir ja noch nie passiert. War eine 14201, die er schön 3 h 20 Min durchgerechnet hat. Erster Upload scheiterte bei 63 %, zweiter Upload ging bis 100 % und wurde vom Server nicht geliked


----------



## Bahamut_Zero (9. Juni 2020)

eiernacken1983 schrieb:


> Skandal:
> 
> 16:59:00:WU00:FS01:Upload complete
> 16:59:00:WU00:FS01:Server responded WORK_QUIT (404)
> ...



Ich hatte vorhin den gleichen Fehler (WORK_QUIT (404)). Und laut Discord waren wir wohl nicht die einzigen. Das Problem scheint wohl auf Severseite zu liegen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Juni 2020)

Wie sieht es bei euch momentan mit WUs aus? 

Seit heute Morgen ist es wieder problematisch welche zu bekommen, meistens erst wenn ich manuel eingreife.


----------



## ursmii (18. Juni 2020)

heute sind die delays nur zwischen 2-5 minuten (5 von 16 WUs), aber am 15 war's übel   (ausgewertet aus HFM.net)

06/15/2020 08:30:11	 10:11:11
06/15/2020 10:40:42	 11:35:11	     29
06/15/2020 15:00:21	 15:55:52	3h25
06/15/2020 16:40:41	 17:53:21	     45
06/15/2020 18:37:59	 19:34:25	     44
06/15/2020 19:43:21	 20:37:37	       9


----------



## Nono15 (18. Juni 2020)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es bei euch momentan mit WUs aus?
> 
> Seit heute Morgen ist es wieder problematisch welche zu bekommen, meistens erst wenn ich manuel eingreife.



Ich hatte gestern den ganzen Tag gpu-wu-flaute, trotz mehrerer Neustarts.
Irgendwann kam dann auch keine WU für die CPU.
Heute früh alles nochmal neu gestartet, und seitdem läuft es wieder auf CPU und GPU.


----------



## Bumblebee (19. Juni 2020)

Ja, meine "Farm" hat/hatte auch Nachschub-Probleme
Ausserdem hat es vermehrt "punktemagere" WU's im Umlauf


----------



## eiernacken1983 (19. Juni 2020)

Irgendwas läuft bei F@H gerade anders: ich hatte 2 Wochen lang fast nur Ebola-WUs (14201) und die kamen immer ohne Wartezeiten neu rein. Ich hab mir das für mich so erklärt, dass ich nur Ebola-WUs kriege, weil ich noch alte Version habe, wo man nicht COVID 19 als Prio wählen kann, und alle anderen die COVID-WUs wegfalten. Aber die These ist nicht mehr haltbar, weil seit Anfang der Woche wieder unterschiedlichste Projekte mit unterschiedlichsten Punktausbeuten kommen.


----------



## voodoman (19. Juni 2020)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ja, meine "Farm" hat/hatte auch Nachschub-Probleme
> Ausserdem hat es vermehrt "punktemagere" WU's im Umlauf



Also ich hatte auch ein paar Tage Probleme, aber jetzt rennt bei mir wieder alles.

Das mit den punktemageren WU's habe ich auch schon festgestellt.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (19. Juni 2020)

...punktemagere WU's ... 350K PPD anstatt 580K PPD ist schon nen Unterschied.


----------



## Nono15 (20. Juni 2020)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> ...punktemagere WU's ... 350K PPD anstatt 580K PPD ist schon nen Unterschied.



Merk das jetzt auch, hab locker 500k ppd weniger in summe pro tag. Bin von "high priority" auf any zurückgegangen, weil ich dort nix mehr bekam.


----------



## ZeroC00L1979 (20. Juni 2020)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> ...punktemagere WU's ... 350K PPD anstatt 580K PPD ist schon nen Unterschied.



Da kann ich leider noch einen draufsetzen: meine Radeon VII die sonst mit 14201'er Projekten an die 2,7 Mio PPD geschafft hat liefert aktuell gerade mal noch 276k PPD mit 13.415'er Projekten.....


----------



## eiernacken1983 (20. Juni 2020)

ZeroC00L1979 schrieb:


> Da kann ich leider noch einen draufsetzen: meine Radeon VII die sonst mit 14201'er Projekten an die 2,7 Mio PPD geschafft hat liefert aktuell gerade mal noch 276k PPD mit 13.415'er Projekten.....



Habe auch gerade 13415. Erbärmungswürdige 100 PPD bei 13415 statt 1,2 Mio. PPD bei 14201 (5700 XT).


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Juni 2020)

eiernacken1983 schrieb:


> Habe auch gerade 13415. Erbärmungswürdige 100 PPD bei 13415 statt 1,2 Mio. PPD bei 14201 (5700 XT).


Bei meinen Titan's sieht auch nicht viel besser aus:
Anstelle von 1,02 MioPPD bei den P14201 stehen jetzt 343kPPD bei den P13415 an pro Titan an.


----------



## ZeroC00L1979 (20. Juni 2020)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Bei meinen Titan's sieht auch nicht viel besser aus:
> Anstelle von 1,02 MioPPD bei den P14201 stehen jetzt 343kPPD bei den P13415 an pro Titan an.



Zumindest betrifft es dann nicht nur AMD Karten, das war nämlich erst meine Befürchtung... mal sehen wie lange meine 2070 dann noch ihre 1,7 Mio. PPD halten kann


----------



## eiernacken1983 (20. Juni 2020)

Die nächste 13415er wirft wenigsten 360kPPD ab und nicht nur 100kPPD wie die WU vom gleichen Projekt vorher. Da stimmt auch wieder das grobe Watt/PPD-Verhältnis meiner 5700XT (14201: 115 W und 1,2 Mio. PPD; 13415: 45 W und 350kPPD).


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Juni 2020)

Habt ihr auch soviel "Ausschuss" in Form von BadWU's bei den P13415?

Hier ein Beispiel:


Spoiler



23:03:18:WU00:FS00:0x22roject: 13415 (Run 821, Clone 18, Gen 1)
23:03:18:WU00:FS00:0x22:Unit: 0x0000000112bc7d9a5eed8c351759d3e3
23:03:18:WU00:FS00:0x22:Reading tar file core.xml
23:03:18:WU00:FS00:0x22:Reading tar file integrator.xml
23:03:18:WU00:FS00:0x22:Reading tar file state.xml
23:03:18:WU00:FS00:0x22:Reading tar file system.xml
23:03:18:WU00:FS00:0x22igital signatures verified
23:03:18:WU00:FS00:0x22:Folding@home GPU Core22 Folding@home Core
23:03:18:WU00:FS00:0x22:Version 0.0.10
23:03:18:WU00:FS00:0x22:  Checkpoint write interval: 50000 steps (5%) [20 total]
23:03:18:WU00:FS00:0x22:  JSON viewer frame write interval: 10000 steps (1%) [100 total]
23:03:18:WU00:FS00:0x22:  XTC frame write interval: 250000 steps (25%) [4 total]
23:03:18:WU00:FS00:0x22:  Global context and integrator variables write interval: 250 steps (0.025%) [4000 total]
23:03:20:WU00:FS00:0x22:ERRORiscrepancy: Forces are blowing up! 0 0
23:03:20:WU00:FS00:0x22:Saving result file ../logfile_01.txt
23:03:20:WU00:FS00:0x22:Saving result file science.log
23:03:20:WU00:FS00:0x22:Saving result file state.xml
23:03:21:WU00:FS00:0x22:Folding@home Core Shutdown: BAD_WORK_UNIT
\x1b[93m23:03:21:WARNING:WU00:FS00:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)\x1b[0m
23:03:21:WU00:FS00:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:13415 run:821 clone:18 gen:1 core:0x22 unit:0x0000000112bc7d9a5eed8c351759d3e3


----------



## LittleFolder (21. Juni 2020)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Habt ihr auch soviel "Ausschuss" in Form von BadWU's bei den P13415?



Bei mir liefen bisher zum Glück alle 13414/15 "richtig" durch. Hatte gestern, nachdem mein neuer Rechner nun endlich, nach einem Monat hin und her, funktioniert, auch eine 13414 mit 700k PPD anstatt 1,7+ mio PPD bekommen.  Heute Morgen direkt im Anschluss wieder eine 13414 die zunächst mit 700k PPD angezeigt wurde, nun aber wieder "normal" mit 1,8 mio PPD läuft. Scheinbar nutzen manche dieser WUs die Graka nicht richtig aus, läuft dann nur auf Halbmast.


----------



## ZeroC00L1979 (21. Juni 2020)

LittleFolder schrieb:


> Bei mir liefen bisher zum Glück alle 13414/15 "richtig" durch. Hatte gestern, nachdem mein neuer Rechner nun endlich, nach einem Monat hin und her, funktioniert, auch eine 13414 mit 700k PPD anstatt 1,7+ mio PPD bekommen.  Heute Morgen direkt im Anschluss wieder eine 13414 die zunächst mit 700k PPD angezeigt wurde, nun aber wieder "normal" mit 1,8 mio PPD läuft. Scheinbar nutzen manche dieser WUs die Graka nicht richtig aus, läuft dann nur auf Halbmast.



Auch das kann ich einigermaßen "nachvollziehen": hab hier aktuell ein Projekt 13414 auf meiner 2070 laufen, die sonst immer an die 1,7 Mio PPD raushaut. Aktuell sind es 846k PPD - allerdings auch nur bei 72 % GPU Load... sonst sind es immer 98 bis 99 % GPU Load...
Sind anscheinend nicht gut programmiert diese 13er WU's?!


----------



## ZeroC00L1979 (21. Juni 2020)

ZeroC00L1979 schrieb:


> Auch das kann ich einigermaßen "nachvollziehen": hab hier aktuell ein Projekt 13414 auf meiner 2070 laufen, die sonst immer an die 1,7 Mio PPD raushaut. Aktuell sind es 846k PPD - allerdings auch nur bei 72 % GPU Load... sonst sind es immer 98 bis 99 % GPU Load...
> Sind anscheinend nicht gut programmiert diese 13er WU's?!



Update: Gerade eben ein neues 13414 Projekt erhalten und plötzlich ist die GPU Load wieder bei 95% und es stehen wieder 1,7 Mio PPD in der Anzeige der 2070


----------



## LittleFolder (21. Juni 2020)

ZeroC00L1979 schrieb:


> Update: Gerade eben ein neues 13414 Projekt erhalten und plötzlich ist die GPU Load wieder bei 95% und es stehen wieder 1,7 Mio PPD in der Anzeige der 2070



Genau so wars bei mir heute Morgen auch, scheinen ein paar Blindgänger unter den 13er WUs zu sein.


----------



## eiernacken1983 (21. Juni 2020)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Habt ihr auch soviel "Ausschuss" in Form von BadWU's bei den P13415?
> 
> Hier ein Beispiel:
> 
> ...



Wie bei meinen Vorredner laufen beim mir bisher alle 13415 durch. Ich habe seit gestern ausschließlich 13415er. Einige sind aber dabei, die laufen mehr als doppelt so lang wie die durchschnittlichen 13415er. Der Hauptgrund, warum auch die noch gut laufenden 13415er so wenig Punkte bringen dürfte ja am 72 h - Ablauflimit liegen. Dadurch fällt der Quick Return Bonus geringer aus als bei den Projekten, die üblicherweise 7 Tage Expiration Date haben. Also hoffentlich ist die Frist eher kurz gesetzt, weil die Jungs und Mädels im Hintergrund etwas testen, wo die Ergebnisse schnell zurückfließen müssen.


----------



## Skajaquada (22. Juni 2020)

Merkwürdig ich hatte das von 2 Wochen oder so mal. Aber in den letzten 7 Tagen laufen alle wie geschmiert, geradezu unheimlich gut im Vergleich zu früher. Die 5700xt´s laufen zwischen 1,3-1,5 Mio PPD, das ist 20% mehr als sonst.


----------



## eiernacken1983 (23. Juni 2020)

Nachdem ich das ganze WE über Schrott-WUs bekommen habe (13415 mit 100k - 400kPPD), gab es gestern einen bunten Mix an WUs, die aber alle im Schnitt 1,2 Mio. PPD eingebracht haben. Seit heute Nacht kommen nur 13414er WUs rein, die aber auch 1,25 Mio. PPD abwerfen.

Meine These mit den niedrigen Punkten für die von mir liebevoll Schrott-WUs ziehe ich auch zurück: ich dachte, die bringen sowenig wegen des 3 Tage Limits, weil dann der QRB geringer ausfällt. Ist aber quatsch, die aktuellen haben auch alle nur 3 Tage expiration date und bringen trotzdem bis zu 1,3 Mio. PPD. 

Ich falte auch mit einer 5700XT (manuell auf 1770 Mhz reduzierter effektiver "Falttakt). Bei mir lief es mit Installation von 20.5.1. um rund 5 % besser. Die andere spürbare Verbesserung, auf die mein Vorposter anspielt, hat bei mir vor 3 Wochen eingesetzt, insbesondere mit der Verteilung von 14201 WUs (Ebola). Inzwischen bringen aber auch die normalen Corona-WUs, die bei mir nun wieder im Umlauf sind, auch mehr Punkte.


----------



## Skajaquada (23. Juni 2020)

Hab meine beiden mal etwas unter Dampf gesetzt um zu testen und bin positiv überrascht über die Performance auf den 13414ern.
Kann leider kein Bild reinhängen daher manuell: jeweils ca. 1,6 Mio PPD pro Karte, macht 3,2 Mio gesamt. Das bei einem Takt von jeweils 2070 Mhz, 175W, und dank der Wakü angenehmen 47°C.
Nächste Woche noch die Verkabelung schön machen, dann ist die Kiste soweit fertig 

Aber ich volte morgen auch wieder runter, dann komm ich wieder unter 500W für das Komplettsystem. Muss ja nicht sein, der Zweitrechner von meiner Frau faltet ja jetzt auch mit


----------



## mattinator (23. Juni 2020)

Stanford hat in den letzten Tagen die Base Points der 13412-er und 13414-Projekte angehoben. Hatte es beim Vergleich meiner Punkte im HFM.NET und bei EOC mitbekommen. Im HFM.NET kann man in der "Work Unit History" mit der Menüauswahl Tools, Refresh Project Data, Single Entry die PPD korrigieren. Für die 13412-er, die noch in der EOC-Statistik sichtbar waren und mit einen höreren Punkte-Wert hatten als im HFM.NET, habe ich das mal durchgeführt. Dadurch wurden dann von ca. 770K PPD über 900K PPD mit meiner GTX 1070. Also kommen die hier festgestellten Unterschiede z.T. durch die Erhöung der Punkte durch Stanford zustande.


----------



## LittleFolder (24. Juni 2020)

Okay, schade, nun hat es mich auch soeben mal erwischt. Problem kann also weiterhin auftreten.

12:21:16:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Server did not like results, dumping

War eine 13414 WU, hatte im ersten Anlauf sehr lange zum Hochladen gebraucht, nochmal angesetzt, da hat es nur wenige Sekunden gedauert aber halt mit der Meldung im Anschluss.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (24. Juni 2020)

Ich hätte da mal ein paar Fragen und würde mich über Antworten dazu freuen. 
1. Die Geforce-20-Serie ist meines Wissens am stärksten hinsichtlich der PPDs und PPDs/Watt - korrekt? Mal angenommen der Preis spielt keine Rolle, dann wären Titan RTX und RTX 2080 (Super/Ti) einer RTX 2070 (Super) oder RTX 2060 (Super) eigentlich immer vorzuziehen, oder?
2. Was wären gute Optionen abseits der Geforce-20-Serie mit hohen PPD- und Effizienzwerten?
3. Sofern Kühlung und Energieversorgung kein Problem darstellen und genügend PCI-E-Steckplätze bereitstehen, spricht irgendwas dagegen, zwei, drei oder vier RTX 2080 (Super/Ti) in einem System zu verwenden?
4. Welche CPU sollte es mindestens sein, um eine oder auch mehrere RTX 2080 (Super/Ti) beim Falten nicht zu bremsen?
5. Bremst das PCI-E-Interface, wenn eine derartige Grafikkarte nur mit PCI-E 3.0 ×8 oder ×4 angebunden wird?


----------



## ursmii (24. Juni 2020)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Ich hätte da mal ein paar Fragen und würde mich über Antworten dazu freuen.
> 1. Die Geforce-20-Serie ist meines Wissens am stärksten hinsichtlich der PPDs und PPDs/Watt - korrekt? Mal angenommen der Preis spielt keine Rolle, dann wären Titan RTX und RTX 2080 (Super/Ti) einer RTX 2070 (Super) oder RTX 2060 (Super) eigentlich immer vorzuziehen, oder?
> 2. Was wären gute Optionen abseits der Geforce-20-Serie mit hohen PPD- und Effizienzwerten?
> 3. Sofern Kühlung und Energieversorgung kein Problem darstellen und genügend PCI-E-Steckplätze bereitstehen, spricht irgendwas dagegen, zwei, drei oder vier RTX 2080 (Super/Ti) in einem System zu verwenden?
> ...



ich hoffe meine zahlen des "kleinen" systems (nicht die signatur) helfen dir ein wenig weiter
mb:  X570 aorus master
cpu: 3700X
ram: 4 x 16GB corsair 3200 
graka: asus rog strix 2080 ti  1905MHz
disk: Force MP600 1000,2 GB NVMe an  PCIe 4.0 x4  5GB read , 4.2GB write  (im CrystalDiskMark steigt die Temp von 55°C auf 68°C an)
wasserkühlung

leider hab ich da kein wattmeter an der dose, aber die zahlen sind in den screenshots
das system in der signatur soll dann mal 2 grakas haben, wenn die blöcke dann angeschwommen gekommen sind.

.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DOcean (25. Juni 2020)

Grundsätzlich 2 Kerne pro Karte die faltet, mehr ist immer besser 

PCIE Bandbreite wird wenig benötigt


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Juni 2020)

DOcean schrieb:


> PCIE Bandbreite wird wenig benötigt


Bei großen GPU's fängt der PCI-E an zu limitieren wenn zu wenig da ist > ab 2080S aufwärts würde ich als Minimum PCI-E 3.0 8X setzten.



Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## picar81_4711 (26. Juni 2020)

Zu Frage 4: Ein Intel I3-540 reicht locker aus, um eine RTX2080Ti zu befeuern...
...aber unter Linux getestet. Mit Windows wird etwas mehr nötig sein, damit kein Verlust entsteht...


----------



## brooker (26. Juni 2020)

... da der Quick Return Bonus ordentlich rein haut, wären möglichst schnelle GPUs anzuraten. Ich sage mal 1080+ wäre schon ideal. Kühlungstechnisch sollten es triple Fan Lösungen sein. Die Anbindung sollte mindestens x8 gen3 sein. Wobei dabei die GPU bereits mit ca 5% limitiert werden kann. Mehr als zwei GPUs pro Rechner ist thermisch nur mit WaKü zu lösen oder Lautstärke spielt keine Rolle. Der One Million Folder hatte damals auf einem ASUS WS Board mit zwei Xeons 5x GTX 970. Die 5. hatte immer Probleme wegen der Ansteuerung. Gekühlt wurde das per Watercool Mora und 540 big Radi. Das Linus Tech Team hat vor kurzem ein gutes Setup  mit aktueller Hardware vorgestellt.
Die CPU sollte im Boost wenigstens 4GHz haben und einen Core pro GPU bereitstellen. Das System benötigt auch einen Core/ 2 Threads.
Als BS für Dauerfalte  empfiehlt sich Linux. Wir haben hier ein Images was binnen 15 Minuten lauffähig ist. Dad kann ich nur empfehlen. Es unterstützt bisher bis zwei GPUs.
Auf Grund der ab und zu auftretenden Download und Uploadprobleme empfiehlt sich kein Muli GPU System. Bei Einzel GPUs kann mit Scripten hoher Verlust vermieden werden. Bei Multi GPU ist das praktisch nicht machbar und nur ein Kompromis.

Du kannst gern einen extra Fred aufmachen, dann können wir gemäß deiner Gedanken über Hardware diskutieren.


----------



## brooker (26. Juni 2020)

DOcean schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich 2 Kerne pro Karte die faltet, mehr ist immer besser
> 
> PCIE Bandbreite wird wenig benötigt



... der PCIe benötigt für schnelle GPUs und für Dauerfalten mindestens x8 gen3. Sonst entsteht ein Limit.


----------



## kampfschaaaf (26. Juni 2020)

brooker schrieb:


> ... der PCIe benötigt für schnelle GPUs und für Dauerfalten mindestens x8 gen3. Sonst entsteht ein Limit.



isso. PCIe 2.0 16x geht aber auch gut und konnte ich mit 2x RTX2080 ohne Verluste nutzen. Der Xeon W3680 lief dabei undervolted auf 4GHz mit Optimierungen. Ist zwar ein Dinosaurier, befeuert die beiden RTX aber ausreichend. Die liefen meist über 96% Auslastung je nach WU. Falls ich falsch liege, dann muß ich das wissen, dann nutze ich die in der Zukunft nicht mehr. Das wäre aber schade, denn X58 ist schon geil...


----------



## brooker (27. Juni 2020)

... x16 Gen2 = x8 Gen3 bedeutet 5%. Die Auslastung schwankt von WU zu WU. Es sind 99% Auslastung möglich - zumindestens unter Linux.


----------



## Schussmann (27. Juni 2020)

will auch mal meinen Sen dazugeben.
mMn ist Turing klar das beste durch seine INT8 und 4 Einheiten. Soweit ich es verstanden und gelesen habe laufen die Berechnungen auf ganzzahliger Ebne ab.
Ich bin von GTX 1060 auf 2070S umgestiegen und wenn ich so schaue macht die 2070S das 3 - 4 fache.  Da ja bekanntermaßen Turing im Schnitt 30 % schneller ist als Pascal und ich eine Klasse höher bin erklärt sich der fast 4-fache Output mMn nur durch die Intergereinheiten die neu sind.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Juni 2020)

@Schussmann:
Der Faktor 4 im Vergleich zu deinen 3 kommt vom QuickReturnBonus da dieser in den Punktebereich wo du dich bewegst extrem viel ausmacht.

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Juni 2020)

Nur so nebenbei - zieht euch das/den mal rein


----------



## LittleFolder (28. Juni 2020)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Nur so nebenbei - zieht euch das/den mal rein



Hm...bissel die 2070 Super übertakten... 

Ne die Saturn ist mir auch schon aufgefallen aber letze Woche war es ja wirklich extrem....knapp 7 mrd und 36.000 WU in einer Woche ist eine Ansage.
DGX SATURNV Supercomputer for AI and Deep Learning | NVIDIA

Cern bzw der LHC sind ja auch gut dabei. CERN & LHC Computing Team Summary - Folding@Home Stats - EXTREME Overclocking


----------



## brooker (28. Juni 2020)

... schön, dass ordentlich Leistung zukommt! Mal schauen wie lange ...


----------



## binär-11110110111 (1. Juli 2020)

Scheint eine Neuerung in der LOG zu geben ? ... sieh Markierung. 



Spoiler



******************************* Date: 2020-07-01 *******************************
12:12:57:WU00:FS00:Connecting to assign1.foldingathome.org:80
12:12:57:WU00:FS00:Assigned to work server 18.188.125.154
12:12:57:WU00:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: READY gpu:0:TU116 [GeForce GTX 1660] from 18.188.125.154
12:12:57:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 18.188.125.154:8080
12:13:01:WU00:FS00ownloading 9.20MiB
12:13:05:WU00:FS00ownload complete
12:13:05:WU00:FS00:Received Unit: id:00 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:13414 run:6607 clone:5 gen:0 core:0x22 unit:0x0000000012bc7d9a5efc2bfff00546fb
12:13:05:WU00:FS00:Starting
12:13:05:WU00:FS00:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:\Users\CHM\AppData\Roaming\FAHClient\cores/cores.foldingathome.org/v7/win/64bit/Core_22.fah/FahCore_22.exe -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 706 -lifeline 13364 -checkpoint 15 -gpu-vendor nvidia -opencl-platform 0 -opencl-device 0 -cuda-device 0 -gpu 0
12:13:05:WU00:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 2400
12:13:05:WU00:FS00:Core PID:10648
12:13:05:WU00:FS00:FahCore 0x22 started
12:13:05:WARNING:WU00:FS00:FahCore returned: CORE_OUTDATED (110 = 0x6e)
12:13:06:WU00:FS00ownloading core from http://cores.foldingathome.org/v7/win/64bit/Core_22.fah
12:13:06:WU00:FS00:Connecting to cores.foldingathome.org:80
12:13:06:WU00:FS00:FahCore 22: Downloading 4.39MiB
12:13:07:WU00:FS00:FahCore 22: Download complete
12:13:07:WU00:FS00:Valid core signature
12:13:08:WU00:FS00:Unpacked 14.46MiB to cores/cores.foldingathome.org/v7/win/64bit/Core_22.fah/FahCore_22.exe
12:13:08:WU00:FS00:Starting
12:13:08:WU00:FS00:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:\Users\CHM\AppData\Roaming\FAHClient\cores/cores.foldingathome.org/v7/win/64bit/Core_22.fah/FahCore_22.exe -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 706 -lifeline 13364 -checkpoint 15 -gpu-vendor nvidia -opencl-platform 0 -opencl-device 0 -cuda-device 0 -gpu 0
12:13:08:WU00:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 13440
12:13:08:WU00:FS00:Core PID:12048
12:13:08:WU00:FS00:FahCore 0x22 started
12:13:08:WU00:FS00:0x22:*********************** Log Started 2020-07-01T12:13:08Z ***********************
12:13:08:WU00:FS00:0x22:*************************** Core22 Folding@home Core ***************************
12:13:08:WU00:FS00:0x22:       Core: Core22
12:13:08:WU00:FS00:0x22:       Type: 0x22
12:13:08:WU00:FS00:0x22:    Version: 0.0.11
12:13:08:WU00:FS00:0x22:     Author: Joseph Coffland <joseph@cauldrondevelopment.com>
12:13:08:WU00:FS00:0x22:  Copyright: 2020 foldingathome.org
12:13:08:WU00:FS00:0x22:   Homepage: Folding@home &#8211; Fighting disease with a world wide distributed super computer.
12:13:08:WU00:FS00:0x22:       Date: Jun 26 2020
12:13:08:WU00:FS00:0x22:       Time: 19:49:16
12:13:08:WU00:FS00:0x22:   Revision: 22010df8a4db48db1b35d33e666b64d8ce48689d
12:13:08:WU00:FS00:0x22:     Branch: core22-0.0.11
12:13:08:WU00:FS00:0x22:   Compiler: Visual C++ 2015
12:13:08:WU00:FS00:0x22:    Options: /TP /nologo /EHa /wd4297 /wd4103 /O2 /Ob3 /Zc:throwingNew /MT
12:13:08:WU00:FS00:0x22:   Platform: win32 10
12:13:08:WU00:FS00:0x22:       Bits: 64
12:13:08:WU00:FS00:0x22:       Mode: Release
12:13:08:WU00:FS00:0x22:Maintainers: John Chodera <john.chodera@choderalab.org> and Peter Eastman
12:13:08:WU00:FS00:0x22:             <peastman@stanford.edu>
12:13:08:WU00:FS00:0x22:       Args: -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 706 -lifeline 13440 -checkpoint 15
12:13:08:WU00:FS00:0x22:             -gpu-vendor nvidia -opencl-platform 0 -opencl-device 0 -cuda-device
12:13:08:WU00:FS00:0x22:             0 -gpu 0
12:13:08:WU00:FS00:0x22:************************************ libFAH ************************************
12:13:08:WU00:FS00:0x22:       Date: Jun 26 2020
12:13:08:WU00:FS00:0x22:       Time: 19:47:12
12:13:08:WU00:FS00:0x22:   Revision: 2b383f4f04f38511dff592885d7c0400e72bdf43
12:13:08:WU00:FS00:0x22:     Branch: HEAD
12:13:08:WU00:FS00:0x22:   Compiler: Visual C++ 2015
12:13:08:WU00:FS00:0x22:    Options: /TP /nologo /EHa /wd4297 /wd4103 /O2 /Ob3 /Zc:throwingNew /MT
12:13:08:WU00:FS00:0x22:   Platform: win32 10
12:13:08:WU00:FS00:0x22:       Bits: 64
12:13:08:WU00:FS00:0x22:       Mode: Release
12:13:08:WU00:FS00:0x22:************************************ CBang *************************************
12:13:08:WU00:FS00:0x22:       Date: Jun 26 2020
12:13:08:WU00:FS00:0x22:       Time: 19:46:11
12:13:08:WU00:FS00:0x22:   Revision: f8529962055b0e7bde23e429f5072ff758089dee
12:13:08:WU00:FS00:0x22:     Branch: master
12:13:08:WU00:FS00:0x22:   Compiler: Visual C++ 2015
12:13:08:WU00:FS00:0x22:    Options: /TP /nologo /EHa /wd4297 /wd4103 /O2 /Ob3 /Zc:throwingNew /MT
12:13:08:WU00:FS00:0x22:   Platform: win32 10
12:13:08:WU00:FS00:0x22:       Bits: 64
12:13:08:WU00:FS00:0x22:       Mode: Release
12:13:08:WU00:FS00:0x22:************************************ System ************************************
12:13:08:WU00:FS00:0x22:        CPU: AMD FX-8370E Eight-Core Processor
12:13:08:WU00:FS00:0x22:     CPU ID: AuthenticAMD Family 21 Model 2 Stepping 0
12:13:08:WU00:FS00:0x22:       CPUs: 8
12:13:08:WU00:FS00:0x22:     Memory: 15.90GiB
12:13:08:WU00:FS00:0x22:Free Memory: 12.31GiB
12:13:08:WU00:FS00:0x22:    Threads: WINDOWS_THREADS
12:13:08:WU00:FS00:0x22: OS Version: 6.2
12:13:08:WU00:FS00:0x22:Has Battery: false
12:13:08:WU00:FS00:0x22: On Battery: false
12:13:08:WU00:FS00:0x22: UTC Offset: 2
12:13:08:WU00:FS00:0x22:        PID: 12048
12:13:08:WU00:FS00:0x22:        CWD: C:\Users\CHM\AppData\Roaming\FAHClient\work
12:13:08:WU00:FS00:0x22:********************************************************************************
12:13:08:WU00:FS00:0x22roject: 13414 (Run 6607, Clone 5, Gen 0)
12:13:08:WU00:FS00:0x22:Unit: 0x0000000012bc7d9a5efc2bfff00546fb
12:13:08:WU00:FS00:0x22:Reading tar file core.xml
12:13:08:WU00:FS00:0x22:Reading tar file integrator.xml
12:13:08:WU00:FS00:0x22:Reading tar file state.xml
12:13:09:WU00:FS00:0x22:Reading tar file system.xml
12:13:10:WU00:FS00:0x22igital signatures verified
12:13:10:WU00:FS00:0x22:Folding@home GPU Core22 Folding@home Core
12:13:10:WU00:FS00:0x22:Version 0.0.11
*12:13:10:WU00:FS00:0x22:  Checkpoint write interval: 50000 steps (5%) [20 total]*
*12:13:10:WU00:FS00:0x22:  JSON viewer frame write interval: 10000 steps (1%) [100 total]*
*12:13:10:WU00:FS00:0x22:  XTC frame write interval: 250000 steps (25%) [4 total]*
*12:13:10:WU00:FS00:0x22:  Global context and integrator variables write interval: 250 steps (0.025%) [4000 total]*
12:13:33:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 0 out of 1000000 steps (0%)


----------



## ProfBoom (1. Juli 2020)

Ist mir auch mit Core22_v10 aufgefallen.
Ebenso:
15:09:35:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 1000000 out of 1000000 steps (100%)
15:09:35:WU00:FS01:0x22:Average performance: 296.907 ns/day


----------



## eiernacken1983 (2. Juli 2020)

Nachdem nun tagelang eine 13414 nach der anderen reinkam, ist bei mir seit heute Mittag totale WU-Ebbe. Pause und Fold hat es auch nicht gebracht. Hat Nvidia mit seinem Saturn V alles weggefaltet


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Juli 2020)

Aha, dann bin ich also nicht der einzige mit dem keine-WU-haben-Problem. 
Dachte schon am Server stimme was nicht.


----------



## LittleFolder (2. Juli 2020)

Hat bei mir nur kurz angehalten, nach ca. 20 min warten, anschließend Pause/Fold, gehts nun wieder am Stück...bisher.


----------



## Nono15 (2. Juli 2020)

bei mir kam heute ab mittag auch nix daher werd ich das system erst morgen früh mal wieder einschalten und heute nacht ruhen lassen


----------



## AnnoDADDY (3. Juli 2020)

Bei mir faltet es munter vor sich hin


----------



## sentinel1 (3. Juli 2020)

eiernacken1983 schrieb:


> Nachdem nun tagelang eine 13414 nach der anderen reinkam, ist bei mir seit heute Mittag totale WU-Ebbe. Pause und Fold hat es auch nicht gebracht. Hat Nvidia mit seinem Saturn V alles weggefaltet



Aufgrund der leichten Kühle falte ich testweise auch mal ganz kurz mit,

```
19:29:54:Trying to access database...19:29:54:Successfully acquired database lock
19:29:54:Read GPUs.txt
19:29:54:Enabled folding slot 01: READY gpu:0:TU104 [GeForce RTX 2080]
19:29:55:WU00:FS01:Connecting to assign1.foldingathome.org:80
19:29:55:WU00:FS01:Assigned to work server 18.188.125.154
19:29:55:WU00:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: READY gpu:0:TU104 [GeForce RTX 2080] from 18.188.125.154
19:29:55:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 18.188.125.154:8080
19:29:56:3:127.0.0.1:New Web session
19:29:58:WU00:FS01:Downloading 9.26MiB
19:30:04:WU00:FS01:Download 18.89%
19:30:09:WU00:FS01:Download complete
19:30:09:WU00:FS01:Received Unit: id:00 state:DOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:13414 run:6038 clone:6 gen:1 core:0x22 unit:0x0000000312bc7d9a5efc2c96ec0f5bdb
19:30:09:WU00:FS01:Starting

..

19:30:10:WU00:FS01:0x22:********************************************************************************
19:30:10:WU00:FS01:0x22:Project: 13414 (Run 6038, Clone 6, Gen 1)
19:30:10:WU00:FS01:0x22:Unit: 0x0000000312bc7d9a5efc2c96ec0f5bdb
19:30:10:WU00:FS01:0x22:Reading tar file core.xml
19:30:10:WU00:FS01:0x22:Reading tar file integrator.xml
19:30:10:WU00:FS01:0x22:Reading tar file state.xml
19:30:10:WU00:FS01:0x22:Reading tar file system.xml
19:30:11:WU00:FS01:0x22:Digital signatures verified
19:30:11:WU00:FS01:0x22:Folding@home GPU Core22 Folding@home Core
19:30:11:WU00:FS01:0x22:Version 0.0.11
19:30:12:WU00:FS01:0x22:  Checkpoint write interval: 50000 steps (5%) [20 total]
19:30:12:WU00:FS01:0x22:  JSON viewer frame write interval: 10000 steps (1%) [100 total]
19:30:12:WU00:FS01:0x22:  XTC frame write interval: 250000 steps (25%) [4 total]
19:30:12:WU00:FS01:0x22:  Global context and integrator variables write interval: 250 steps (0.025%) [4000 total]
19:30:25:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 0 out of 1000000 steps (0%)
19:31:46:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 10000 out of 1000000 steps (1%)
19:33:08:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 20000 out of 1000000 steps (2%)
19:34:29:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 30000 out of 1000000 steps (3%)
19:35:53:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 40000 out of 1000000 steps (4%)
19:37:14:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 50000 out of 1000000 steps (5%)
19:38:37:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 60000 out of 1000000 steps (6%)
19:39:59:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 70000 out of 1000000 steps (7%)
19:41:22:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 80000 out of 1000000 steps (8%)
19:42:44:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 90000 out of 1000000 steps (9%)
19:44:07:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 100000 out of 1000000 steps (10%)
```

Bei Lüftereinstellung 49% lässt sich die RTX2080 fast unendlich UVen/OCen !!!


----------



## mattinator (4. Juli 2020)

Hat schon mal jemand getestet, ob sich Hardware Accelerated GPU Scheduling (HAGS) auf Folding auswirkt  (https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Wind...tter&utm_source=newsletter&utm_campaign=20897) ?


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Juli 2020)

Ich bisher nicht
Das liegt aber auch daran, dass wir in 2 Tage einen Rang verlieren - und gleich darauf wieder einen aufsteigen werden
Da doch ein nicht unerheblicher Teil unserer Tagesproduktion von mir kommt wollte ich das nicht "gefährden"


----------



## ursmii (5. Juli 2020)

ich würde es gerne auf einem der beiden installieren und vergleichen, jedoch  
_The Windows 10 May 2020 Update is on its way. Once it&#8217;s ready for your device, you&#8217;ll see the update available on this page._


----------



## eiernacken1983 (5. Juli 2020)

Wie bekomme ich denn ein Core-Update hin. Wenn ich mir eine WU ziehe, steht da beim Slot Core Uodate. Er versucht dann periodisch mit aufsteigender Periodenlänge (analog dem Vorgehen bei WU-Mangel) den Core-Update zu machen, was aber nicht klappt. Im Netz habe ich nur gefunden, dass man die WU pausieren muss. Klappt aber auch nicht. Muss ich jetzt dich den Client aktualisieren?

Das Logbuch wirft folgendes aus:
08:54:25:WU00:FS00ownloading core from http://cores.foldingathome.org/v7/win/64bit/Core_22.fah
08:54:25:WU00:FS00:Connecting to cores.foldingathome.org:80
08:54:25:WU00:FS00:FahCore 22: Downloading 4.39MiB
08:54:31:WU00:FS00:FahCore 22: 72.58%
08:54:32:WU00:FS00:FahCore 22: Download complete
08:54:32:WU00:FS00:Valid core signature
08:54:32:WARNING:WU00:FS00:FahCore has not changed since last download, aborting core update

Core Update wird abgebrochen, da aktueller Core aktuell, dennoch will er wieder einen Core Update machen, bevor losgefaltet wird *stirnrunzel*


----------



## pit70de (5. Juli 2020)

Ich habe momentan auch bei beiden PCs CPU und GPU am laufen, 

Da wir momentan mehr als der 7 Tage Schnitt abliefern, könnte es sogar klappen erst auf Rang 8 zu steigen bevor wir dann wieder auf Rang 9 zurück fallen.


----------



## pit70de (5. Juli 2020)

Auf welcher Core-Version bist Du denn?
Habe mal bei mir in den Logs geschaut und da keine Probleme festgestellt. 

D.h. einmal die Warnung, dann der Download und erfolgreiches upgrade auf 0.0.10 und jetzt die gestern auf 0.0.11.


----------



## sentinel1 (5. Juli 2020)

mattinator schrieb:


> Hat schon mal jemand getestet, ob sich Hardware Accelerated GPU Scheduling (HAGS) auf Folding auswirkt  (https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Wind...tter&utm_source=newsletter&utm_campaign=20897) ?



Bei meinem PC ist  (HAGS) aktiviert, größere Vorteile kann ich nicht erkennen: TPF 1 mins 23 secs



Gestern Nacht hat der Rechner rebootet, Autostart bei Windows klappt wegen der PIN nicht mehr, also keine Punkte .


----------



## LittleFolder (5. Juli 2020)

mattinator schrieb:


> Hat schon mal jemand getestet, ob sich Hardware Accelerated GPU Scheduling (HAGS) auf Folding auswirkt  (https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Wind...tter&utm_source=newsletter&utm_campaign=20897) ?



Könnte! sein, dass der GPU Load so 1 % höher liegt im Mittel, zumindest im Vergleich vor der Aktivierung und Reboot aber kann natürlich auch in der Toleranz liegen. Von TPF her zumindest war nichts zusehen.


----------



## mattinator (5. Juli 2020)

Wenn nur der Load und damit der Verbrauch steigt, wird es das wohl nicht wert sein. Na dann werde ich mal testen. Allerdings wird das aktuelle Projekt erst 01:45 Uhr fertig. Das ist mir selbst für die Urlaubszeit zu spät (oder besser: zu  früh).


----------



## jp776 (10. Juli 2020)

Moin.
Ich will gern ein möglichst preiswertes und sparsames System nur zum 24/7 Falten aufbauen.
Im Moment läuft das auf meinem auch anderweitig genutztem PC und das ist suboptimal.
Denkt Ihr, mit dem AsRock J4005-ITX hier und einer RTX 2080 Ti könnte das was werden?
Ich betreibe die 2080Ti derzeit mit 160W PL und habe knapp unter 3 Mill PPD/Durchschnitt.
Linux Mint, PCIE 3 x16

Das AsRock hat ja nur PCIE 2x16 und eine schwache CPU.
Danke für Hinweise.


----------



## Skajaquada (10. Juli 2020)

Weiß jemand ob sie die Bonuspunkte vom 13416 wieder etwas reduziert haben? 
Oder der neue Adrenalin 20.7.1 bringt 5-8% weniger Performance beim Falten.
Auf jeden Fall komme ich pro 5700xt bei voller Auslastung in dem Projekt nur noch auf 1,8 - 1,9 Millionen PPD statt 2,07 Millionen.
Die gtx1060 hat bisher keine merklichen Einbußen.
Für andere Projekte hab ich gerade keine Vergleichswerte.


----------



## jp776 (10. Juli 2020)

Skajaquada schrieb:


> Weiß jemand ob sie die Bonuspunkte vom 13416 wieder etwas reduziert haben?


Du kannst doch die Basispunkte im FAHControl sehen.
Und: nein.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Juli 2020)

@sp776:
Keine gute Kombi > die 2080 Ti würde gleich doppelt richtig ausgebremst (CPU viel zu schwach und PCIe 2X16 deutlich zu wenig).

Wenn du das Board nutzen willst, würde ich in Richtung GTX 1650/1660/1660 Ti gehen.


----------



## jp776 (10. Juli 2020)

An dem Board hänge ich nicht, da ich es (noch) gar nicht habe.
Aber was preiswert kleines komplettes stromsparendes passendes zur 2080Ti wäre schon schön.


----------



## picar81_4711 (10. Juli 2020)

jp776 schrieb:


> An dem Board hänge ich nicht, da ich es (noch) gar nicht habe.
> Aber was preiswert kleines komplettes stromsparendes passendes zur 2080Ti wäre schon schön.



Dann schau mal bei Ebay nach "I3-540 + Mainboard". Da bekommst du was für ca. 40 Euro. 
Ich hab da einen I3-4170 mit 3,7ghz für 60 Euro damals bekommen, mit den kann ich alles antreiben...und sogar zum Spielen reicht er noch aus...mit Steam unter Ubuntu


----------



## jp776 (10. Juli 2020)

Guter Tipp, danke!


----------



## LittleFolder (11. Juli 2020)

jp776 schrieb:


> ...stromsparendes ....



Bin nun kein Profi was das alles angeht aber meiner bescheidenden Erfahrung nach, macht das Drumherum nicht so viel aus.

Beispiel mein System, Ryzen 5 3600, 16 gb Ram, B450 Mainboard, RTX 2070 Super: Grafikkarte auf 60% PL (sind 125 W laut HWinfo) und keine CPU-Aufträge sind Out of the Box 190 W an der Steckdose gewesen. Sollte HWinfo richtig anzeigen also 55W für CPU + Restsystem. Habe dann noch 2 CPU Threads über Boinc laufen lassen --> 200W an der Steckdose.

Mit etwas rumspielen an der CPU Spannung im Bios (von 1,35V auf 1,20V) habe ich es ohne CPU-Aufträge von 190W auf 180W runter bekommen, um die 200W voll zu machen, kann ich nun 5 Threads laufen lassen anstatt Zwei. Dabei nimmt die CPU laut HWinfo 44W, also 125W+ 44W= 169W, sprich 31W für Versorgung Mainboard, Ram, Lüfter(1 x 120 mm CPU + 3 Gehäuselüfter wo ich spontan 10-15W alleine rechnen würde) und Verluste Netzteil. Für mein Befinden scheint das nicht so viel zu sein bzw was ich mit all dem sagen will, die RTX Karten haben halt einen gewissen Stromverbrauch. Beim Rest kann man sicher bei der CPU etwas sparen, besonders wenn diese mitrechnet und joa Netzteil halt, da lohnt es sich sicher eher auf eins mit bis zu 93-94% Effizienz zu setzen als ein Bronze mit bis zu 89%, gerade beim 24/7 falten.


----------



## brooker (11. Juli 2020)

jp776 schrieb:


> An dem Board hänge ich nicht, da ich es (noch) gar nicht habe.
> Aber was preiswert kleines komplettes stromsparendes passendes zur 2080Ti wäre schon schön.



Moin,

dir kann geholfen werden! Ich habe noch entsprechende Hardware hier. Diese kann ich dir entweder in Form einer Folding Partnerschaft kostenlos oder für kleines Geld zur Verfügung stellen. Rest per PN.


----------



## LittleFolder (11. Juli 2020)

Ist doch zum Heulen. Gestern mehrere 13416 die mit ~2,3 Mio PPD durchliefen, Rekordtag mit knapp 2 mio Punkten am Ende und heute schon der 3. 13416 mit mageren 1,2 mio PPD


----------



## Skajaquada (11. Juli 2020)

LittleFolder schrieb:


> Ist doch zum Heulen. Gestern mehrere 13416 die mit ~2,3 Mio PPD durchliefen, Rekordtag mit knapp 2 mio Punkten am Ende und heute schon der 3. 13416 mit mageren 1,2 mio PPD



Ja heute ist echt wieder der Wurm drin. Dazu kommt auch noch der neue Adrenalin 20.7.1, der leider 8-10% weniger Performance auf meinen 5700xt bringt.
Da sind die Zeiten der Rekorde wohl erstmal vorbei 
Aber Hauptsache es bringt dem Projekt was, die PPD sind ja eigentlich nur Nebensache


----------



## picar81_4711 (11. Juli 2020)

Passt doch: Wetter schlecht und keine/schlechte WUs--&#12299; der PC wird zum zocken genutzt--&#12299;habe beim Steam Sommer Sale zugeschlagen--&#12299;Assassins Creed Origins geholt, das läuft super mit Steam und Ubuntu


----------



## LittleFolder (11. Juli 2020)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Passt doch: Wetter schlecht und keine/schlechte WUs--&#12299; der PC wird zum zocken genutzt--&#12299;habe beim Steam Sommer Sale zugeschlagen--&#12299;Assassins Creed Origins geholt, das läuft super mit Steam und Ubuntu



Stimmt auch wieder, aber die Spätschicht hindert mich leider daran bei The Witcher 3 und im Sale gekaufen Jedi: Fallen Order weiter zu kommen :-/
So kann ich nur über TeamViewer das Trauerspiel beobachten^^

Edit: Der 4. 13416 in Folge heute...diesmal endlich einer mit 2,4 mio PPD...aber der Tag ist nun eh fürn Popo


----------



## Schussmann (11. Juli 2020)

na dann bin ich ja in guter Gesellschafft.
Habe seit Tagen nur noch 13416 mit bescheidenen Points.
Die 2070S läuft mit angezogener Hanbremse ( 50 - 60 % Auslastung) bei diesem Projekt


----------



## binär-11110110111 (11. Juli 2020)

Ja, die 13416 sogt auch bei mit für ein PPD-Minus von 50% - hier mal das Projekt selber:
Folding@home Project Description

Und was ist Covid Monnshot ? Hier "etwas" mehr Lesestoff:
The Covid Moonshot &#8211; Folding@home

PS: Wer (wie ich) nicht so gut Englisch kann, übersetzt den Text einfach via Google und läßt auf Youtube die deutschen Untertitel automatisch erzeugen; inzwischen ganz brauchbar.


----------



## eiernacken1983 (11. Juli 2020)

Da mich die langsamen 13416 auch nerven, habe ich heute mal etwas &#8222;geforscht&#8220;.

Vielleicht mal folgende Grunddaten: RX 5700XT auf 1,8 GHz mit 940 mV und ein Ryzen 3700x im Eco Mode (=60 W PPT) sowie 2x16 GB 3200 cl 14. Im Hintergrund läuft bei mir noch BOINC (Rosetta@Home); je nach FaH WU kriegt BOINC 13 bis 14 Threads.

Die langsame 13416 laufen bei mir mit 75% - 80 % Auslastung (GPU). Laut Taskmanager zieht sich FaH Core22 6,9 % CPU Last.  Ein Thread wären 6,25 % CPU, ich würde aber mal tippen, dass die WU  trotzdem nur auf eineN Thread beschränkt ist, da bei 82% BOINC noch 5 bis 10 % CPU frei sind. Wenn ich BOINC sukzessive Threads wegnehme, steigt die Auslastung auf der GPU ganz leicht an. Meine noch nicht bewiesene Erklärung: weniger Threads unter Last bedeutet etwas mehr Rechentakt auf den anderen Threads. Der eine Thread für FaH kriegt dann statt 3,8 GHz eben 3,9 GHz. Ich teste später nochmal, was passiert, wenn ich die ganze CPU FaH überlasse (eigentlich Maximaltakt von 4,4 GHz für den FaH Thread). Wenn dann die Auslastung spürbar steigt (von  75 auf 85 %), würde die schlechte Auslastung der GPU doch an einem CPU Limit hängen.

Ich sitze hier gerade Händchen haltend beim Kind ins Bett bringen und meine Gedanken begannen zu schweifen, als ich Schussmanns Post las, dass die 2070S von der Auslastung her richtig mies läuft. Könnte dann an dem innTakt und IPC schwächeren R5 1600 liegen, der Auch beschränkt auf einen Thread dann die 2070 richtig bremst.

Andere Theorie ist noch, dass der RAM (CPU nicht VRAM) bei den langsamen 13416 nicht genug Daten in die CPU geschaufelt bekommt. Daran glaube ich noch nicht wirklich, da ich eigentlich keinen Gammel RAM verbaut habe. Testen könnte man dies daran,, ob sich die Lage bessert, wenn man den RAM noch höher taktet. Würde ich morgen glatt mal versuchen, da mich das schon länger reizt.


----------



## eiernacken1983 (11. Juli 2020)

So, habe natürlich direkt eine lahme 13416 bekommen und konnte testen. Wenig überraschendes Ergebnis:

Gebe ich mehr Threads meiner CPU frei, ändert sich der Nutzungsanteil vom FaH Core22 nicht, d.h. ist die WU ist schonmal vom Code her auf einen CPU-Thread gedeckelt. Mit sinkender CPU-Belastung steigt der Takt der CPU und gleichzeitig die Auslastung der GPU. Das wäre für mich ein Indiz, dass die langsamen 13416 im CPU-Limit hängen.

Leider funzt bei mir der Ryzen Master nicht, sonst könnte ich mit einem Click die CPU mal auf 3 Ghz nageln und gucken, ob dann die Auslastung der GPU noch weiter sinkt. Vielleicht kann das mal jemand gegenprüfen, der einen funktionerenden Ryzen Master hat. Wer einen 10900K oder 10700K sein eigen nennt, könnte ja mal schauen, welche GPU Auslastung bei 5,3 Ghz Super Turbo 3.0 rauskommt.


----------



## LittleFolder (12. Juli 2020)

Ich packs nicht...damit habe ich nun wirklich nicht gerechnet, dass ausgerechnet die CPU der Limiter ist. Habe es auch mal probiert (normalerweise laufen 6 Threads für Boinc) und bekomme ohne CPU-Aufträge gute 5% mehr GPU Auslastung und damit, in meinem Fall, sogar um die 10 sek geringeren TPF (von 2 min 30-31 sek auf 2 min 19-20 sek).


----------



## Skajaquada (12. Juli 2020)

Meine CPU ist komplett frei und läuft nahezu im Idle, aber meine PPD sind auch ziemlich mies.Aber ich komme damit immerhin auf die 85% Auslastung, die du geschätzt hast.
Ich schmeiß mal den Master an und schaue ob es was bringt die CPU höher drehen zu lassen.


----------



## Pokerclock (12. Juli 2020)

eiernacken1983 schrieb:


> Leider funzt bei mir der Ryzen Master nicht, sonst könnte ich mit einem Click die CPU mal auf 3 Ghz nageln und gucken, ob dann die Auslastung der GPU noch weiter sinkt. Vielleicht kann das mal jemand gegenprüfen, der einen funktionerenden Ryzen Master hat. Wer einen 10900K oder 10700K sein eigen nennt, könnte ja mal schauen, welche GPU Auslastung bei 5,3 Ghz Super Turbo 3.0 rauskommt.



Also ich kann das Verhalten bestätigen. Ich hänge mit einem 3700X und einer RTX 2080 Ti bei etwa 70 bis 75 % Auslastung fest. Ich kann im Taskmanager aber auch sehen, dass die Threads 0, 1, 3, und 4 abwechselnd bei 100 % laufen und daher ein CPU-Limit existieren muss. Die CPU läuft dann bei rund 4250 Mhz. Ich kann das wenn ich später dazu komme evtl. mit einem i7 10700K und einer weiteren RTX 2080 Ti gegentesten. Dann wird man das ja sehen.


----------



## LittleFolder (12. Juli 2020)

Skajaquada schrieb:


> Meine CPU ist komplett frei und läuft nahezu im Idle, aber meine PPD sind auch ziemlich mies.Aber ich komme damit immerhin auf die 85% Auslastung, die du geschätzt hast.



Retten wird man die "kaputten" 13416 damit sicher nicht aber zumindest ein wenig mehr rausholen können. Mal sehen, ob ich heute wieder eine entsprechende WU bekomme, dann kann ich mal testen was es ausmacht. Bei meinem ersten Test war keine gute Aussage möglich, da ich den Auftrag 2-3 Stunden pausiert hatte zwecks zocken, also eh schon weniger PPD bei rum kam.

Auf die "normalen" Aufträge hat es scheinbar schonmal keinen Einfluss. Also die, die eh mit über 95% Auslastung laufen, wie ein 11747 der gerade läuft, da kann man Boinc getrost nebenbei laufen lassen, macht keinen Unterschied.


----------



## eiernacken1983 (12. Juli 2020)

Ok, gut zu wissen, dass das bei allen ähnlich/gleich ist mit den langsamen 13416ern. Machen kann man in  der Tat kaum etwas, krass auf jeden Fall, dass auch moderne CPUs an dieser Stelle limitieren. Vielleicht noch ein Fingerzeig, dass man keine 2080Ti mit ner CPU mit schwacher Singlethread Leistung kombiniert, dan man ja nie wissen kann, wie Stanford künftige WUs gestaltet (mit viel oder wenig CPU-Bedarf). Viele andere WUs haben mit aktuellen CPUs kein CPU-Limit, sondern dort begrenzt die Grafikkarte (bei > 90-95 % GPU-Auslastung).

Interessant zu wissen wäre noch, ob wir hier ein CPU-Limit haben, dass sich mit RAM OC nach oben schieben lässt (wie RAM sensible Spiele à la AC, SOTTR) oder ob wirklich die Ausführungseinheiten der CPU begrenzen. Ich werde vielleicht nochmal einen Anlauf bezüglich RAM OC starten. Gegenprobe wäre vielleicht auch, das XMP-Profil des RAM zu deaktivieren und dann zu schauen ob RAM-Takt von 2133 Mhz zu weiterer Eingerenzung der GPU-Auslastung führt. Falls, ja, dann wüsste man auch, dass der Aufwand mit RAM OC noch was bringen kann. Ich scheide gerade als Testkandidat aus, da ich mal wieder eine der extrem gut laufenden 13416er habe (die verursachen bei mir mit 8C/16T nur 1,5 bis 2% CPU-Auslastung statt 5 -6 % wie die anderen).


----------



## Gsonz (12. Juli 2020)

Das interessiert mich auch mal, wie sich RAM-OC auf sowas auswirkt. Ich würde ja selbst auch mal testen, allerdings falte ich wegen der Lautstärke eher selten und ein CPU-Limit hatte ich bisher noch nicht. Außerdem ist mein RAM ein richtiger OC-Krüppel.

Ich fände auch mal interessant wie stark sich CPU-OC auf CPU-WUs auswirkt, also ob das Falten per CPU dann merkbar schneller geht (selbst wenn es nur ein paar Minuten sind). Aber das lässt sich schwer feststellen weil jede WU anders ist.


----------



## Skajaquada (12. Juli 2020)

Also ich hatte dann heute meinen Ryzen 7 3700x ca. 8% höher getaktet und bin trotzdem nicht über 85% GPU Auslastung gekommen. Allerdings langweilt sich der Ryzen auch ziemlich, ich konnte jetzt kaum Auslastung erkennen. Zumindest nicht in den Ausmaßen.
Und meine RX5700xt haben auch 300 Mhz runtergetaktet und laufen quasi selbstständig undervolted 

Merkwürdig ist, das mein RAM eigentlich keine Auswirkungen darauf hat. Normalerweise 3200er, hatte ich ihn heute auf 3600Mhz und nach einem Neustart hat das Board anscheinend das Profil nicht geladen und lief nur mit 2000Mhz. Hatte keinerlei Auswirkungen auf die PPD...


----------



## LittleFolder (12. Juli 2020)

Hat ja nicht lange gedauert, zack, einen lahmen 13416 bekommen. Also bleibt dabei, ich spare so 10 sek pro Prozent und habe ohne CPU Auslastung immerhin ~ 150k PPD mehr bei diesen WUs...dann sieht es nicht mehr ganz so traurig aus^^
Aus knapp 1,2 mio PPD werden 1,36 mio PPD, besser als nix.


----------



## LittleFolder (13. Juli 2020)

Hat hier jemand Erfahrung mit undervolting von Nvidia Karten? Einen passenden Thread hab ich hier nicht gefunden.
Meine CPU ist ja schon undervoltet um mehr Boinc-Aufträge laufen zu lassen bei 200W Systemleistungsaufnahme aber würde auch gerne an der RTX2070 Super was drehen. Hab mir vorgestellt auf ein sicheres Maß runter zu gehen aber so, dass ich bei weiterhin 200 W an der Steckdose halt nicht nur mit 60% PL die Graka laufen lassen kann, sondern mit undervolting zb 70-80% raus bekomme (bei gleicher Leistungsaufnahme). Nun meine ich schon mal gelesen zu haben, dass F@H da auf Änderungen nicht so gut zu sprechen ist, hat da jemand Erfahrungswerte und lohnt es sich, da mal ein extra Thema auf zu machen?


----------



## Pokerclock (13. Juli 2020)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Also ich kann das Verhalten bestätigen. Ich hänge mit einem 3700X und einer RTX 2080 Ti bei etwa 70 bis 75 % Auslastung fest. Ich kann im Taskmanager aber auch sehen, dass die Threads 0, 1, 3, und 4 abwechselnd bei 100 % laufen und daher ein CPU-Limit existieren muss. Die CPU läuft dann bei rund 4250 Mhz. Ich kann das wenn ich später dazu komme evtl. mit einem i7 10700K und einer weiteren RTX 2080 Ti gegentesten. Dann wird man das ja sehen.



Also was ich heute so im Laufe des Tages beobachten konnte. Der 10700K lief so zwischen 4,7 und 4,8 Ghz. Und zumindest die GPU-Auslastung bei einem 13416er war mit dem 10700K rund 10 Prozentpunkte höher als mit dem 3700X @ 4,25GHz (jeweils mit einer 2080 Ti). Aber im Grunde viel zu wenig gesehen, als das man hier etwas verallgemeinern könnte...

Ich teste morgen mal den kompletten Tag mit einer 2070 Super und schaue mal wie sich dort die GPU-Auslastung mit dem 10700K verhält.


----------



## eiernacken1983 (14. Juli 2020)

LittleFolder schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand Erfahrung mit undervolting von Nvidia Karten? Einen passenden Thread hab ich hier nicht gefunden.
> Meine CPU ist ja schon undervoltet um mehr Boinc-Aufträge laufen zu lassen bei 200W Systemleistungsaufnahme aber würde auch gerne an der RTX2070 Super was drehen. Hab mir vorgestellt auf ein sicheres Maß runter zu gehen aber so, dass ich bei weiterhin 200 W an der Steckdose halt nicht nur mit 60% PL die Graka laufen lassen kann, sondern mit undervolting zb 70-80% raus bekomme (bei gleicher Leistungsaufnahme). Nun meine ich schon mal gelesen zu haben, dass F@H da auf Änderungen nicht so gut zu sprechen ist, hat da jemand Erfahrungswerte und lohnt es sich, da mal ein extra Thema auf zu machen?



Also ich habe zwar nur einige Radeons, aber das UV sollte man in jedem Fall ausloten. Du musst Dir eine Zielfrequenz suchen und dann per Benchmark die Spannung finden, mit der der Bench noch durchläuft. Ich habe als Bench immer Superposition 4K extreme genommen. Ggf. Auf die ausgetestete Frequenz noch 10 - 20 mV aufschlagen. Das schlimmste was bei FaH passieren kann, ist Bad state, dann weißt Du aber auch, dass es Zuviel war mit Spannungsabsenkung. Bei meinen Radeons habe ich die Frequenz immer um gut 10 % reduziert und konnte so 35 bis 45 % Strom einsparen. Die Mischung aus UV und underclocking macht es, da die letzten 10% Leistugn teuer erkauft werden.

Such mal bei einem anderen Hardware Online Magazin, welches sich gern mit dem Kfz Kennzeichen von Cottbus abkürzt per Suchfunktion die Wendung UV 2070. Da wir direkt ein Artikel ausgeworfen, wo eine 2070S und eine 5700XT undervoltet werden. Der Effekt bei der 2070S war riesig (kann natürlich an einem guten Einzelchip der getesteten Karte liegen, eine meiner Radeon VII ist auch so ein kleines UV Wunder).


Wie gesagt, hab leider keine Erfahrung bei NVIDIA Karten, möchte aber gern alle ermutigen, UV auszutesten. Bei den Radeons ist es über den Treiber wirklich vergleichsweise einfach.


----------



## keck04 (14. Juli 2020)

Ich hab meine GTX 1660 TI (MSI Armor) von 1,031V auf 0,937V runter gesetzt, beim  falten hat das Gesamtsystem jetzt 160-165W statt vorher 190-200W. Am  Takt selbst habe ich nichts gemacht, aber der Boost ging automatisch auf  1920Mhz nach oben.


----------



## LittleFolder (14. Juli 2020)

eiernacken1983 schrieb:


> Such mal bei einem anderen Hardware Online Magazin, welches sich gern mit dem Kfz Kennzeichen von Cottbus abkürzt per Suchfunktion die Wendung UV 2070. Da wir direkt ein Artikel ausgeworfen, wo eine 2070S und eine 5700XT undervoltet werden. Der Effekt bei der 2070S war riesig (kann natürlich an einem guten Einzelchip der getesteten Karte liegen, eine meiner Radeon VII ist auch so ein kleines UV Wunder).



Dank dir, konnte es eben mal ausprobieren aber irgendwas scheint da bei F@H anderes zu sein bzw. nicht vergleichbar mit Spielen...wenn es nicht gerade was mit der WU zu tun hatte. War aber eine "normale" mit 94% GPU Core Load, keine kaputte.

Habe erstmal die Werte aus dem Artikel übernommen und es entsprechend bei einer WU getestet bevor ich den Benchmark nutzen wollte. Bei meinen 60% PL mit sonst Stockwerten hatte ich einen TPF von 2 min 10 sek, dann zum Vergleich bei 100% PL Stock auf 2 min 02 sek runter. Anschließend mit dem Curve Editor bei 925 mV auf die vollen 1900 Mhz aber der TPF geht wieder auf 2 min 10 sek hoch  Tja, keine Ahnung was da "anders" ist, konnte so 45W einsparen im Vergleich zu 100% Stock und nur 20W mehr wie bei 60% Stock aber halt leider ohne Verbesserung. Werde es mal noch bei anderen WUs austesten....nun hab ich erstmal wieder eine "kaputte" 13416, also abwarten...


Weitere Erkenntnisse: Bringt bei mir alles irgendwie nix...ich weiß auch nicht mehr weiter, lass es erstmal alles Stock. Egal wie geringfügig ich die Werte anpasse, der TPF wird immer schlechter. Hatte ja gehofft, zumindest etwas weniger Strom bei minimal weniger TPF/mehr PPD raus zu bekommen aber irgendwas stört die WUs scheinbar an Veränderungen.


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Juli 2020)

Ich bin wieder einmal reichlich "bedient" 


Die "Vorstellung" die FoldingatHome momentan wieder abliefert ist bestenfalls *peinlich *


Die ganzen
- FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT 

- Exception: Server did not assign work unit

- No WUs available for this configuration

usw machen mich echt


----------



## picar81_4711 (15. Juli 2020)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ich bin wieder einmal reichlich "bedient"
> 
> 
> Die "Vorstellung" die FoldingatHome momentan wieder abliefert ist bestenfalls *peinlich *
> ...



Jo, ist echt ärgerlich...


----------



## voodoman (15. Juli 2020)

Bei mir sieht's gerade auch wieder düster aus mit WUs. 

Vier GPUs heute den ganzen Tag ohne Arbeit...


----------



## LittleFolder (15. Juli 2020)

Jop, teils längere Pausen aufgrund WU-Mangel und wenn dann welche mit weniger Punkten...naja, wo wir wieder beim Thema zocken wären


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. Juli 2020)

Hier das Gleiche sprich keine GPU-WUs.
Hab gerade die Xeons wieder falten lassen damit wenigsten irgendwas arbeitet.


----------



## ursmii (15. Juli 2020)

HILFE! meine GPU kriegt gleich den Schnupfen von lauter Unterkühlung




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und wenn dan mal was eintrudelt sind es nur mini-points. Echt nicht den Strom wert


----------



## Skajaquada (15. Juli 2020)

Hätte ich das vorher gewusst, hätte ich ne Wartung der Wakü eingeschoben. Wenn es über Nacht nicht besser wird zerleg ich sie definitiv morgen.
Ist ja auch immer 2-3 Std. Arbeit alles in seine Bestandteile zu zerlegen und nachher wieder zusammen zu fummeln


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Juli 2020)

&#8230; im Moment scheint es wieder (etwas) besser zu sein *hoff*


----------



## Skajaquada (16. Juli 2020)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> &#8230; im Moment scheint es wieder (etwas) besser zu sein *hoff*



Das war ja aber auch ein "Black Wednesday" gestern. Kann ja eigentlich nur besser werden, wenn ich mir so die Punkte anschaue...
Aber im offiziellen Forum gibt es irgendwie kaum Meldungen dazu.


----------



## eiernacken1983 (17. Juli 2020)

Bei mir lief es gestern (upps, inzwischen vorgestern) ganz gut. Keine Bad Units und höchstens mal 5 Minuten Wartezeit. Dafür war auch eine komische WU dabei, die ewig lief und 500kPPD hatte (17xxx oder 19xxx)

Aktuell versuche ich mich gerade am RAM OC meines Rechners um für mich noch die Frage zu klären, ob mehr RAM Speed irgendws für die WUs bringt, die einen Hochfrequenzkern benötigen und daher die GPUs einbremsen. Ich bin schon bei 3733 Mhz mit CL16 und erste Memtests sehen vielversprechend aus. Ich werde demnächst mal berichten. Hoffentlich gibts dann noch die 13416er


----------



## voodoman (17. Juli 2020)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> … im Moment scheint es wieder (etwas) besser zu sein *hoff*



Bei mir auch


----------



## sentinel1 (17. Juli 2020)

Jetzt bekam ich diese WU wieder hier: Folding@home Project Description

= wenig Punkte und lange Faltzeit 

Also Corona scheint besiegt worden zu sein.


----------



## ProfBoom (18. Juli 2020)

Nene, du hast wohl nur gerade Fronturlaub 
Ich falte gerade eine 11760.


----------



## LittleFolder (18. Juli 2020)

ProfBoom schrieb:


> Ich falte gerade eine 11760.


Die bekomme ich derzeit auch am laufenden Band, 13416 kaum noch. Würden die 11er nun noch etwas mehr PPD abwerfen....aber gut, für die gute Sache mags egal sein.  Sah nur so schön aus mit den ca. 1,6-1,7 mio Points am Tag^^


----------



## Skajaquada (18. Juli 2020)

LittleFolder schrieb:


> Die bekomme ich derzeit auch am laufenden Band, 13416 kaum noch. Würden die 11er nun noch etwas mehr PPD abwerfen....aber gut, für die gute Sache mags egal sein.  Sah nur so schön aus mit den ca. 1,6-1,7 mio Points am Tag^^



Dann treffen wir uns in 2 Wochen, ich undervolte und wir arbeiten uns zusammen nach Oben


----------



## LittleFolder (19. Juli 2020)

Nun bekomme ich auf einmal 13418 WUs, die sind mir neu. Geben auch leckere 1,8-1,9 Mio PPD, so kann es weiter gehen^^ Scheint so, als hätten sie was umgestellt oder hattet ihr schon vorher 13418? Hatte immer nur die 13416er in letzter Zeit.


----------



## Skajaquada (20. Juli 2020)

Uff ich glaube es gibt wieder Ramsch-Jobs  . Hab gerade einen 16912er mit 50% PPD und nur 75% GPU Auslastung, mal schauen ob das noch besser wird. Und dann laufen die auch noch 5 Stunden, machste nix, musste durch


----------



## Blende8 (22. Juli 2020)

Hab gerade eine 16914, die braucht reichlich über 5 Stunden auf einer 2080 Super und bringt gerade mal ca. 165 000 Punkte...

Blende8


----------



## pit70de (22. Juli 2020)

Da läuft es bei mir besser. 
Habe gerade nur 13418er, die bringen auf der RX590 knapp 818.000 Punkte und auf der 2060 Super knapp 2.351.000 Punkte, das darf gerne so weiter gehen.


----------



## Blende8 (22. Juli 2020)

pit70de schrieb:


> Da läuft es bei mir besser.
> Habe gerade nur 13418er, die bringen auf der RX590 knapp 818.000 Punkte und auf der 2060 Super knapp 2.351.000 Punkte, das darf gerne so weiter gehen.



Windows oder Linux? Die 13418er hatte ich gestern aber immer nur so ca. 200 000 Pünktchens mit der 2080 Super und etwas weniger mit der 2070 Super... :/


----------



## Skajaquada (22. Juli 2020)

Meine rennen eigentlich gerade alle ziemlich gut. Trotz undervolting sind heute vielleicht 5 Mille drin, das wäre echt der Hammer


----------



## pit70de (23. Juli 2020)

Blende8 schrieb:


> Windows oder Linux? Die 13418er hatte ich gestern aber immer nur so ca. 200 000 Pünktchens mit der 2080 Super und etwas weniger mit der 2070 Super... :/



Windows. 
Aber meine Angaben waren auf PPD bezogen.
Pro WU waren das 
RX 590:                    181.393 Punkte, TPF: 03:13 (Angaben HFM.NET (Bonus Frame Time))   => bekommene Credits: 141.515
RTX 2060 Super: 258.546 Punkte, TPF: 01:35 (Angaben HFM.NET (Bonus Frame Time))   => bekommene Credits: 201.355

man, da will man nur mal eine Angabe machen und muss dann so nachforschen 

Für das Project gab es mal 70.000 Base Credits, das wurde wohl geändert auf 55.000, HFM.NET hat aber noch den alten Punkten gearbeitet.

Aktueller Stand mit richtigen Base Credits: 
RX 590:                    142.523 Punkte, TPF: 03:13 => PPD: 638.033 (Angaben HFM.NET (Bonus Frame Time))
RTX 2060 Super: 203.143 Punkte, TPF: 01:35 => PPD: 1.847.537  (Angaben HFM.NET (Bonus Frame Time))


----------



## pit70de (23. Juli 2020)

Ich habe gerade eine WU  vom Projekt 16913 auf der RTX2060 Super am Laufen.

Estimated PPD liegt bei 940752


----------



## Blende8 (23. Juli 2020)

@pit70de
Danke für deine ausführliche Antwort. Mit HFM.NET muss ich mich mal beschäftigen aka Google fragen was das ist 
Bei mir laufen die 2070S und 2080S im gleichen Rechner, hab den eindruck das manche Projekte das nicht wirklich vertragen. An dem 3900X kann es vermutlich nicht liegen. Es ist egal ob ich den mit 16 oder 18 Threads falten lasse oder im Idle habe. Gemessen hab ich das nicht es ist halt irgendwie gefühlt so...
Blende8


----------



## pit70de (23. Juli 2020)

Schau mal hier
PPD Performance Tabelle

Da ist im ersten Beitrag ein Link und Einrichtungs-How-To.

Ist halt praktisch wenn man es mitlaufen lässt um die eigenen abgearbeiteten WUs zu protokollieren. 

Wobei am wichtigsten für mich ist die Failure Spalte. Da kann ich dann abends gut erkenne ob auf einem der Slots plötzlich dauernd fehlerhafte WUs produziert werden. Ist insbesondere für die RX 590 wichtig. Weil wenn die nach einem Treiberupdate in ihren Standardeinstellungen läuft, dann klappt das nicht. 
Die muss ich immer auf den offiziellen Standarttakt von AMD herunter regeln. 

Das sich die 2 Karten manchmal doch beeinflussen glaube ich.

Hatte dann gerade heute morgen aktuell erst mal die Letzte 13418 in Bearbeitung, Aber das erste mal parallel auch auf der CPU rechnen lassen. 
Da war die TPF gleich mal 2 Sekunden schlechter. 
Ist nicht viel, aber alle anderen 10 WUs hatten sonst immer gleichmäßig 1:35.


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Juli 2020)

Nur mal so zur Info

Momentan läuft eine 13416 (873,247,1) welche auf der 2080Ti gerade einmal max. 52% Auslastung produziert
Dass da nichts "Tolles" dabei resultiert ist auch klar


----------



## eiernacken1983 (24. Juli 2020)

Kurze Frage: Hatte jemand von euch in den (nur) letzten 2 Tagen (und sonst eher nicht) Fehler in den WUs, die einen dann zum letzten Checkpoint zurückwerfen? Falls nein, habe ich bei meiner 5700 XT vermutlich genau die Spannung für 1800 Mhz gefunden, ab der es seltene Rechenfehler gibt. 

Habe ursprünglich auf 940 mV gefaltet. Dann gab es mal einen Bad State. Bin dann auf 945 mV hoch, dort lief es wochenlang ohne einen einzigen Fehler. Hab vor 3 Tagen mal wieder auf 940 mV reduziert und hatte jetzt 2 mal den Fall, dass es zurück zum Checkpoint ging (WU wurde dann richtig zu Ende gerechnet). Würde ich für einen krassen Zufall halten, wenn es nicht an den klitzekleinen 5 mV liegt.


----------



## pit70de (24. Juli 2020)

Also ich hatte heute morgen auf der RX590 einen Fehler bei einem Projekt 13416. Lief aber dann nach einem Retry dann auch trotzdem nicht durch. Vorher lief sie jetzt einen Monat fehlerfrei durch.


----------



## Bahamut_Zero (24. Juli 2020)

eiernacken1983 schrieb:


> Kurze Frage: Hatte jemand von euch in den (nur) letzten 2 Tagen (und sonst eher nicht) Fehler in den WUs, die einen dann zum letzten Checkpoint zurückwerfen? Falls nein, habe ich bei meiner 5700 XT vermutlich genau die Spannung für 1800 Mhz gefunden, ab der es seltene Rechenfehler gibt.
> 
> Habe ursprünglich auf 940 mV gefaltet. Dann gab es mal einen Bad State. Bin dann auf 945 mV hoch, dort lief es wochenlang ohne einen einzigen Fehler. Hab vor 3 Tagen mal wieder auf 940 mV reduziert und hatte jetzt 2 mal den Fall, dass es zurück zum Checkpoint ging (WU wurde dann richtig zu Ende gerechnet). Würde ich für einen krassen Zufall halten, wenn es nicht an den klitzekleinen 5 mV liegt.



Ich hatte vor ungefähr einer Woche so eine WU. Die hat zweimal bei unterschiedlichen Prozentpunkten Fehler produziert mit Rücksprung zum letzten Checkpoint (einmal davon 4.8% Verlust, das ander mal weniger). Am Ende ist die WU aber trotzdem vom Abgabeserver akzeptiert worden. 
Bei mir läuft das System auf Standardwerten.


----------



## pit70de (25. Juli 2020)

O.k. das Projekt 13416 hat bei mir ja schon ungewöhnliche TPF und damit auch PPD Differenzen
von 
02:39 TPF => 1.085.973 PPD
bis 
01:34 TPF => 2.389.037 PPD

Aber die aktuelle WU schießt alles ab, falls sie dann wirklich final durchläuft
aktuell habe ich
00:22 TPF => 22.119.737 PPD, die WU selber soll aktuell 537.510 Punkte geben


----------



## picar81_4711 (25. Juli 2020)

pit70de schrieb:


> O.k. das Projekt 13416 hat bei mir ja schon ungewöhnliche TPF und damit auch PPD Differenzen
> von
> 02:39 TPF => 1.085.973 PPD
> bis
> ...



Bei mir das gleiche Bild und die Punkte werden tatsächlich gutgeschrieben


----------



## pit70de (25. Juli 2020)

Ja, tatsächlich Final 528.010 Punkte gutgeschrieben


----------



## ursmii (25. Juli 2020)

auf dem einen kommt eine aktuell laufende 13418 leider auf "nur" 437950 punkte 

.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ASUS 2080TI         --> Final credit estimate, 441309.00 points (TPF 21 Sek)

auf dem andern auf 500985

.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  EVGA 2080TI   ---> Final credit estimate, 475626.00 points     hier schwankte die TPF von 15 bis 20 Sek

ziemliche unterschiede bei fast gleichem clock


----------



## pit70de (25. Juli 2020)

Auf der 2060 Super habe ich da bislang gleichmäßige 01:35 TPF gehabt. Aber eben war eine WU dabei die es auch auf 22 Sekunden gebracht hat => 422137


----------



## Skajaquada (26. Juli 2020)

Derzeitige Punkte für 24h...6,512,682...verdammte Axt   Ich glaube sie sollten die Punkte wieder etwas runtersetzen, sonst wird das nen echt heftigen Sprung in der Statistik geben...


----------



## picar81_4711 (26. Juli 2020)

weil es so schön aussieht, hier nochmal ein Bild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...und das wirkt sich auch bei der Statistik aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## longerdaanyou (27. Juli 2020)

Ich habe mal eine Frage. 
Heute Nacht hab ich eine 16912er WU bekommen mit ca. 680k PPD. Die lief bis 99 Prozent durch und verharrte dann. Nach einem Neustart des Rechenknechtes ging Sie wieder bei 50% los und macht dann immer bis ca. 60 - 70% und hängt dann wieder. Nach wiederholten Neustarts wiederholt sich das Schauspiel immer wieder. 
Gibt es hier eine Möglichkeit die WU händisch zu entfernen? 
Habe bis jetzt nichts gefunden.


EDIT: Ahh Lösung gefunden: Ich habe den GPU Slot entfernt und neu eingesetzt. Da hätt ich auch heute Nacht drauf kommen können.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (28. Juli 2020)

Die WU 13420 ist noch schlimmer, sie bringt weniger als die Hälfte ! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skajaquada (28. Juli 2020)

Ja da hatte ich heute Nacht auch eine von, dachte schon mit der GPU stimmt was nicht. Weil sie auf volle Pulle lief mit 95% Auslastung und die TPF trotzdem bei 5 Min+ standen.
Daher hab ich erstmal die Karte geprüft, aber das ganze System lief einwandfrei.
Wobei ich gerade einen nervigen Fehler an einem anderen Rechner hab, der crasht relativ häufig mit verschiedenen GPU Treiber und RAM Fehlern. Aber nur wenn der Monitor ausgeschaltet ist.
Solange der Monitor an ist läuft er ohne Probleme, ist auch kein Energiesparmodus aktiv...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Juli 2020)

Würde es mal mit einem Monitor-Dummy versuchen.

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Skajaquada (28. Juli 2020)

Aber eigentlich soll da ja ein Monitor dran bleiben, Abends nutzt ja meine Frau den Rechner zum zocken 
Ich hab bisher nie darüber nachgedacht ob es einen Unterschied macht, wenn ich den Monitor stromlos mache, oder er in Standby geht.
Muss ich wohl mal mit den Ports testen, vielleicht läuft es ja über HDMI...


----------



## Bahamut_Zero (28. Juli 2020)

Die Berechnungen zu potentiellen Wirkstoffen aus dem Moonshot-Projekt (134XX WUs) werden jetzt in wöchentlichen Sprints gebündelt, siehe Introducing COVID Moonshot weekly sprints: Help us discover a new therapy - Folding@home.
Dazu gibt es auch einen Fortschrittsbalken zum einen auf der F@H Homepage (Together We Are Powerful - Folding@home) aber auch auf der Moonshot-Seite PostEra | COVID-19.


----------



## ovicula (1. August 2020)

Bei den aktuellen Temperaturen ist das Ende meiner Leidensfähigkeit erreicht. Gestern hatte ich in meinem Arbeitszimmer deutlich über 30° C durch die Zusatzheizung, was einfach nicht mehr auszuhalten ist. Kühlung über geöffnete Fenster funktioniert derzeit nicht, PL ist schon bei 125 Watt pro GPU, weiter runter geht nicht wirklich.

Gerade läuft die letzte WU durch und ich werde meinen Falter temperaturbedingt abschalten und mich b. a. W. verabschieden.

Bis zur kühleren Jahreszeit dann ggf. !


----------



## LittleFolder (1. August 2020)

Wie handhabt ihr das eigentlich mit dem Folden bei Abwesenheit, also paar Tage nicht zu Hause oder Urlaub?
Rechner arbeiten lassen und auf Schutzeinrichtungen vom Netzteil verlassen, Rechner aus oder habt ihr spezielle Sicherheitseinrichtungen um es gar nicht es zum Feuer kommen zu lassen?


----------



## Blende8 (1. August 2020)

Bei mir ist dann der Rechner aus. Ich bin ja nicht gezwungen zu falten sondern sehe es als Spende für das Projekt. 
Blende8


----------



## Skajaquada (1. August 2020)

Ich hab eine Aquaero5 verbaut die sowohl die Wasserkühlung, als auch diverse andere Parameter überwacht. Sollte irgendwas aus dem Rahmen fallen schaltet sie automatisch das System aus. Aber wenn ich länger als 3 Tage weg bin schalte ich die Gaming Kisten aus. Der kleine Falter steht feuerfest im Keller, da kann nix passieren wenn er 24/7 läuft.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. August 2020)

Ich lass laufen egal ob ich weg bin oder nicht.

Mal abgesehen davon rein von der Wahrscheinlichkeit her passiert eher was wenn ich an der Arbeit oder Zuhause bin als an den paar Tagen im Jahr wo ich Urlaub habe und weg bin.

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bumblebee (2. August 2020)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ich lass laufen egal ob ich weg bin oder nicht.



Das selbe hier - ich lass immer laufen


----------



## LittleFolder (2. August 2020)

Danke für eure Antworten, waren heute mal von Vormittags bis Abends nicht zu Hause, da kam mir so der Gedanke, wie das andere so handhaben(da meine Frau in Elternzeit ist, ist sonst so gut wie immer jemand da gewesen bisher).
Aber klar, die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass es zB. im Schlaf passiert, ist sicher ungemein größer als die paar Tage im Jahr. Mein Netzteil ist ja auch nicht das günstigste, des Beste hoffen ^^


----------



## DOcean (3. August 2020)

da kommt was für die kleinen "Geräte"...



> We are now preparing to support Folding@home in their public release of  the Arm version, and preparing for announcements and broad deployment.


Neocortix Cloud Services

Wäre schön wenn da noch eine Armada von Handys und Rasperry Pis dazukommt...


----------



## binär-11110110111 (4. August 2020)

Da die Hundstage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nun Final gehen, werde ich in der Zeit Pausieren. Sobald der Spuk durch ist und meine Wohnung wieder unter +30 Grad hat, steig ich wieder ein. Ich werde die Zeit für ein Checkup nutzen (Lüfter, WLP, Wollmausjagd, ...). Bis dahin.


----------



## Skajaquada (4. August 2020)

Schönen "Urlaub" und viel Erfolg bei der Mäusejagd


----------



## LittleFolder (5. August 2020)

Endlich, mal kurz in den Top 20 im Team, da hat es sich ja gelohnt die drei Tage nicht zu zocken und lieber Netflix zu schauen^^

Heute morgen nochmal gelüftet wie verrückt....hoffentlich hält es sich nun möglichst lange unter 25 °C  Die nächsten Tage werden keine Freude bei 20 °C minimal, da bringt auch Lüften kaum was.


----------



## brooker (5. August 2020)

... untervolten ist das einzige was man machen kann.


----------



## Skajaquada (6. August 2020)

brooker schrieb:


> ... untervolten ist das einzige was man machen kann.



Ich hab auch mal auf Sparflamme geschaltet, ist ja doch eher ein Marathon und kein Sprint.
Wobei meine Frau von ihrer WaKü schon sehr begeistert ist, nebenher Fernsehen in normaler Lautstärke


----------



## eiernacken1983 (9. August 2020)

So, ich melde mich zurück aus dem Urlaub und habe heute Nachmittag trotz 38 C in der Hauptstadt direkt mal wieder eine WU geladen. Da es in der Wohnung eh heiß ist, kann der Rechner jetzt auch falten . Und gleich soll es nochmal gewittern. Das erste Gewitter hat schonmal kaum Ankühlung gebracht.

Geplant war es ja sowieso anders: Heimlich, still und leise hat es der Rechner in den Kofferraum des Autos geschafft und meine Frau hats erst beim Losfahren gemerkt. An der Ostsee waren die Temperaturen auch deutlich kühler als im Rest von D. Großes ABER: Es war eine zu kühne Annahme von mir, dass die Ferienwohnung einen Router hat. Es gab nur WLAN aus einem Hotspot fürs ganze Haus. Mit LAN-only war es dann nichts mit gratis Falten im Urlaub. Rückblickend betrachtet hätte ich da auch drauf kommen können, dass LAN in der Wohnung wahrscheinlich mau ist.


----------



## Hansi92 (9. August 2020)

Hallo, hab mal wieder angefangen zu folden. Meine Vega 56 hat nur ne Auslastung von ca. 80%. PPD liegt bei 325k. Scheint mir beides zu wenig zu sein. Läuft so auch schon seit Früh an.
Treiber ist der aktuellste mit Win10. Folde auch nur mit Gpu. CPU ist eine Ryzen 3600
Laut PPD Tabelle müsste die Vega doch mehr schaffen oder?


----------



## eiernacken1983 (9. August 2020)

Hansi92 schrieb:


> Hallo, hab mal wieder angefangen zu folden. Meine Vega 56 hat nur ne Auslastung von ca. 80%. PPD liegt bei 325k. Scheint mir beides zu wenig zu sein. Läuft so auch schon seit Früh an.
> Treiber ist der aktuellste mit Win10. Folde auch nur mit Gpu. CPU ist eine Ryzen 3600
> Laut PPD Tabelle müsste die Vega doch mehr schaffen oder?



325kPPD für den Vega 56 scheint auf jeden Fall wenig zu sein.

Ab und an sind Arbeitspakete unterwegs, die nur sehr unterdurchschnittlich performen. Bsp.: Meine 5700 XT (1770 Mhz Falttakt) bringt üblicherweise 1,2 Mio. PPD. Gerade habe ich eine WU  vom Projekt 13420, da steht der Zeiger gerade bei 850.000 PPD, es gab auch schon WUs, die unter 500.000 PPD brachten (aber eher selten). Da ich gerade aus dem urlaub und Falturlaub zurück bin, habe ich noch keinen Überblick, ob gerade viele lahme WUs unterwegs sind. Ein Indikator für eher lahme WUs ist der CPU-Bedarf der GPU-WUs. Wenn die sich laut Taskmanager einen ganzen (logoschen) Kern krallen, dann performen die bei mir schlechter, als die WUs, die kaum CPU-Leistung brauchen.


----------



## JayTea (10. August 2020)

@eiernacken



Made my day!!


----------



## Hansi92 (10. August 2020)

Gpu Takt liegt so bei 1630 mhz Vram/hbm Takt leivht erhöht auf 820 mhz. beim Spielen liegt er bei 920 mhz aber beim folden muss ich runter takten sonst schmiert er ab. Die karte verbraucht auch nur um die 90w. Komische auslastung


----------



## eiernacken1983 (10. August 2020)

Hansi92 schrieb:


> Gpu Takt liegt so bei 1630 mhz Vram/hbm Takt leivht erhöht auf 820 mhz. beim Spielen liegt er bei 920 mhz aber beim folden muss ich runter takten sonst schmiert er ab. Die karte verbraucht auch nur um die 90w. Komische auslastung



Ja, klingt ganz typisch für ne Vega.

Ist der Chip übertaktet? Könnte mir vorstellen, dass das Falten datenintensiver ist und bei höherem Speichertakt der Chip so sehr mit Daten versorgt wird, dass er abschmiert. In Spielen kommt das dann nicht zum tragen, weil die Auslastung mit Daten geringer ist. Nimm mal Chiptakt zurück und schau, ob es dann mit mehr Speichertakt läuft.

Hast Du die Vega versucht, zu undervolten? Bei dem Ding lässt sich an Energieeffizienz sehr viel rausholen (hatte bis Ende Oktober eine 56er Referenz). Falls Du Samsung HBM hast, könnte man auch drüber nachdenken, das Bios einer Bega 64 zuflashen. Dies erhöht die Spannung des HBM, so dass man diesen dann auf > 1000 Mhz takten kann. Da Vega massiv mit der Auslastung kämpft (mindestens in Spielen) und eigentlich immer auf Daten aus dem Speicher wartet, lässt sich durch HBM-Übertaktung am meisten rausholen. Bios-Flash funktioniert aber nur bei Samsung HBM. Einige haben auch KBM von SK Hynix. Falls Du in die Richtung noch nix gemacht hast, ber interessiert bist, schau mal beim Unterforum Grafikkarten in den Vega Laberthread. Da ist im Startpost gut dargestellt, was so geht.


----------



## Hansi92 (10. August 2020)

Ich habe leider Hynix Speicher. ja sie ist undervoltet,  P7 mit 1600mhz und 970 mv. Es ist eine Sapphire Pulse, selbst mit Standard Einstellung sind die PPD so wenig


----------



## eiernacken1983 (10. August 2020)

Hansi92 schrieb:


> Ich habe leider Hynix Speicher. ja sie ist undervoltet,  P7 mit 1600mhz und 970 mv. Es ist eine Sapphire Pulse, selbst mit Standard Einstellung sind die PPD so wenig



Hm, dann ist ja kartenseitig alles ausgelotet. Hast Du im GPU-Slot (bei advanced control: configure/slots/ beim Slot deiner GPU bei extra options client-type (name) advanced (value) reingehämmert? Dann kommen mit höherer Wahrscheinlichkeit die "normalen" WUs. Wahrscheinlich liegt es daran nicht, da ich heute gesehen habe, dass ich auch seit Wochen ohne falte und eigentlich ähnliche WUs wie die Kollegen im Forum hier bekomme...

Ansonsten ist noch parallele Last auf der CPU nicht förderlich für die Punkteausbeute, da einige GPU WUs auch ordentlich CPU-Last (1 kern) brauchen. Ich boince auf der CPU immer nebenbei und bei einigen WUS macht es sich deutlichg bemerkbar, ob die CPU rechnet oder nicht.

Beobachte mal die Ausbeute der Karte über mehrere WUs. Ich glaube auch, dass eine V56 mehr Punkte bringen müsste...


----------



## ProfBoom (10. August 2020)

Welches Projekt denn? Die sind mittlerweile EXTREM unterschiedlich.
Meine RX580 lag immer etwa bei 350K im Schnitt (+-50K) mittlerweile ist zwischen <<100K und 600+K alles drin...


----------



## LittleFolder (11. August 2020)

Glaub, ich werde nach der aktuellen WU auch mal ein paar Tage pausieren...bei 26 °C+ in der Wohnung machts kein Spaß mehr...mal beobachten, ob es einen (subjektiven) Unterschied macht.


----------



## Hansi92 (11. August 2020)

Hab nochmal den Treiber runter geschmissen und den letzten Stable von AMD genommen. Client auch gleich neu gemacht. Es läuft nur Gpu und sonst auch nichts weiter wenn er faltet. Trotzdem das selbe Ergebnis bis jetzt. Mal abwarten wie es sich entwickelt


----------



## ProfBoom (15. August 2020)

Hat schon jemand F@H auf seinem Raspi getestet? Apps für Android sollen bald folgen.

Folding@home auf Raspberry Pi: Corona-Forschung jetzt auch mit ARM-Prozessoren | heise online


----------



## Bahamut_Zero (16. August 2020)

Drei Wochen nach Start des ersten "wöchentlichen" Sprints ist Sprint 1 nun fast fertig und die ersten WUs von Sprint 2 wurden in die Wildnis entlassen. Laut Discord sind die Projekte 13422 und 13423 von Sprint 2.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eiernacken1983 (16. August 2020)

Bin nach dem Sommerurlaub letzten Sonntag wieder eingestiegen und hatte bis gestern fast ausschließlich 13420 und keine einzige 13421 (letztere soll wohl auch zu ersten Sprint gehören). Seit heute gibts nur noch 13422. Mal sehen, wie lang dieser Wochen-Sprint dann dauert


----------



## longerdaanyou (17. August 2020)

_Ich haben meinen Raspi 4 8GB schon hier liegen. 
Ich denke ich werde am Wochenende dazu kommen das zu Testen. 
Sobald ich Ergebnisse habe, schreibe ich die hier in den Thread. _


----------



## LittleFolder (18. August 2020)

Oh, da war wohl extremeoverclocking heute etwas kaputt^^

08.18  I 12am I  525,603  I  17 
08.17  I  9pm  I  223,850  I  1 
08.17  I  6pm  I  231,354  I  3 
08.17  I  3pm  I  228,118  I  2 


Von sonst 1-3 WUs bei "Hourly Production" auf 17 und auch etwas mehr an Punkten. So spontan konnte ich das auf Arbeit mit TeamViewer am Handy nicht im Log nachvollziehen. Muss wohl was schief gelaufen sein, nicht bei allen scheinbar aber doch einigen.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (18. August 2020)

So, die 8 Tage in Folge mit um oder über +35 Grad im Schatten sind nun durch. Meine Dachwohnung hat sich von dauerhaften +34  auf etwa +27 Grad abgekühlt, sodaß ich langsam wieder einsteige und meine graue Statistik wieder Farbe bekommen sollte...


----------



## _LS_ (18. August 2020)

Ich habe heute mal versucht Folding@Home auf einem Raspberry Pi 4 (mit 4GB RAM) zum laufen zu bekommen.

Das Standard Raspbian, das da vorher drauf war, war nur 32bit, damit funktioniert die Installation des Client nicht.
Bei der arm64-Version war die Installation aber kein Problem.

Leider habe ich es aber nicht geschafft damit irgendwas zu falten, da
1. Scheinbar noch keine OpenCL Version dafür existiert (die Version für den Vorgänger geht nicht, da die GPU anders ist)
2. CPU Slots keine WUs erhalten (Es kommt immer nur der Fehler "No WUs available for this configuration"). Unter dem Heise Artikel hatte jemand das gleiche Problem, möglicherweise gibt es also einfach keine WUs dafür.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (19. August 2020)

Es soll möglich sein, frag mich jetzt aber nicht wie. Allerdings besteht die Gefahr, daß der RasPi das Zeitlimit nicht schafft ... 

PS: Schau mal hier: Folding@home auf Raspberry Pi: Corona-Forschung jetzt auch mit ARM-Prozessoren | heise online


----------



## DOcean (19. August 2020)

genau den Artikel meint er bzw. im Forum zu dem Artikel steht das auch das man keine WU bekommt...


----------



## binär-11110110111 (19. August 2020)

DOcean schrieb:


> genau den Artikel meint er bzw. im Forum zu dem Artikel steht das auch das man keine WU bekommt...



Du meinst das hier: Hat jemand schonmal ein WU empfangen? | Forum - heise online

Die Meldung hatte ich auch schon oft und sagt erstmal nur aus, daß DERZEIT keine WUs verfügbar sind.


----------



## _LS_ (19. August 2020)

Genau den Artikel hatte ich gemeint (der wurde hier im Thread in Beitrag #44668 genannt).
Andere Artikel dazu habe ich auch nicht gefunden, nur ältere Fragen in die Richtung, ob das möglich wäre, die aber immer verneint wurden (den Beta-Client dafür gibt's wohl noch nicht so lange).

Ob der Pi dafür schnell genug ist weiß ich nicht (viele PPD wären das aber wahrscheinlich nicht).
Das Ziel war eben das herauszufinden.

Am PC hatte ich das auch schon mal, dass keine WUs verfügbar waren.
Aber der Pi lief gestern von mittags bis ich den Beitrag geschrieben habe und es kam nie eine WU rein.
Der läuft jetzt wieder, mal sehen ob es heute funktioniert.


----------



## DOcean (19. August 2020)

das Paket gibt es seit dem 10.8 daher nicht wunderlich das da noch nicht so viel kommt:

Hauptanschieber ist wohl: Neocortix Cloud Services


----------



## picar81_4711 (19. August 2020)

Ja, der Pi ist zwar interessant aber zum Falten wird er sich bestimmt nicht durchsetzen.

--> Aber ich freu mich schon auf die neuen Nvidia-Karten im September, die 3000er...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. August 2020)

Geht bei euch das Falten? 

Momentan bekomme ich ausschliesslich P13422 und werden alle mit der Meldung "ERRORiscrepancy: Forces are blowing up! 688 1" verworfen.


----------



## LittleFolder (19. August 2020)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Geht bei euch das Falten?
> 
> Momentan bekomme ich ausschliesslich P13422 und werden alle mit der Meldung "ERRORiscrepancy: Forces are blowing up! 688 1" verworfen.



Liefen alle problemlos durch heute bzw die Tage.


----------



## eiernacken1983 (19. August 2020)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Geht bei euch das Falten?
> 
> Momentan bekomme ich ausschliesslich P13422 und werden alle mit der Meldung "ERRORiscrepancy: Forces are blowing up! 688 1" verworfen.



Keinerlei Probleme mit den bei mir ebefalls pausenlos reinflatternden 13422ern. Ich laufe auch im UV, was ja eher für erhöhtes Fehlerrisiko spricht...


----------



## picar81_4711 (19. August 2020)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Geht bei euch das Falten?
> 
> Momentan bekomme ich ausschliesslich P13422 und werden alle mit der Meldung "ERRORiscrepancy: Forces are blowing up! 688 1" verworfen.



Hab grad geschaut...alles läuft ohne Fehler...noch...


----------



## Bahamut_Zero (19. August 2020)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Geht bei euch das Falten?
> 
> Momentan bekomme ich ausschliesslich P13422 und werden alle mit der Meldung "ERRORiscrepancy: Forces are blowing up! 688 1" verworfen.



Ich hatte schon ein paar 13422er und alle davon sind ohne Probleme durchgelaufen.


----------



## Skajaquada (20. August 2020)

Ich habe ein paar 16911er die nur 50% Performance haben, aber abgebrochen ist davon bisher nix. Und die Anderen laufen eigentlich super, keine Probleme bisher gehabt.

Aber kann es sein, dass Zerocool eine neue GPU am Start hat? Da gehen die WU´s ja gerade durch die Decke, trotz Sommerloch.
Heimlich Hardwaretester für die neuen NVIDIA?


----------



## Bumblebee (20. August 2020)

LittleFolder schrieb:


> Liefen alle problemlos durch heute bzw die Tage.



Ich darf das gleiche vermelden


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. August 2020)

Heute Morgen lief es wieder normal.


Hier noch ein "kleiner" Prozessor:
Groesster Prozessor der Welt: Wofuer braucht man 850.000 Rechenkerne?

Bräuchte ein "paar" SMP-Slots um den auszulasten.

Ich würde gerne die Kühlung dafür sehen.

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## binär-11110110111 (20. August 2020)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Hier noch ein "kleiner" Prozessor:
> Groesster Prozessor der Welt: Wofuer braucht man 850.000 Rechenkerne?
> 
> Bräuchte ein "paar" SMP-Slots um den auszulasten.
> ...



Sollte in etwa so aussehen: Cerebras CS-1: AI-Riesenchip in 15U mit aufwaendiger Kuehlung - Hardwareluxx


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. August 2020)

Jetzt laufen auch die P13422 problemlos durch, hat ja "nur" 25 Stück verworfen > versteh wer will dass sie jetzt ohne mein Zutun problemlos durchlaufenlaufen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LTTSpectrum (21. August 2020)

Hey guys!!

So it has been a while I've been round these parts, for those of you that don't remember I'm the folding team leader for LTT!

Hope you are all doing well and staying safe with the current state of the world.

I have only come to let you all know about our new chrome extension to help revamp the folding web client, we are building a database of PPD for various cards using real world automatically recorded data, and the best part... It's dark themed!

If you are interested in helping out to expand the database and have a solid new look for the web client check it out here! Folding.LAR.Systems - folding.lar.systems

Dodgy Google translation for your amusement: 

Hallo Leute!!

Es ist also eine Weile her, dass ich mich um diese Teile gekümmert habe, für diejenigen unter Ihnen, die sich nicht erinnern, dass ich der Faltteamleiter für LTT bin!

Ich hoffe, es geht euch allen gut und ihr seid sicher mit dem aktuellen Zustand der Welt.

Ich bin nur gekommen, um Sie alle über unsere neue Chrome-Erweiterung zu informieren, um den faltbaren Web-Client zu überarbeiten. Wir erstellen eine PPD-Datenbank für verschiedene Karten mit automatisch aufgezeichneten Daten aus der realen Welt und das Beste daran ... Es ist ein dunkles Thema!

Wenn Sie daran interessiert sind, die Datenbank zu erweitern und einen soliden neuen Look für den Webclient zu erhalten, lesen Sie ihn hier! Folding.LAR.Systems - folding.lar.systems


----------



## LittleFolder (21. August 2020)

Noch mehr Zahlen und Statistiken können nie schaden 
Schön sich so direkt andere Grakas anschauen zu können und PPD oder zB. Stromverbauch/PPD vergleichen zu können. Nur 3-6% weniger Performance bei 75% PL macht Freude.


----------



## Bahamut_Zero (21. August 2020)

Ich bin heute mittlerweile an der elften P13423 am Stück. So viele GPU-WUs wie heute hatte ich noch nie an einem Tag. 
Leider sind PPD der 13423er deutlich geringer als die der 13422er.


----------



## Skajaquada (21. August 2020)

Leider ist die Statistik Richtung AMD sehr schlecht bestückt, ich habe mit meinen Navi10 sehr viel bessere Performance.
Laut des Vergleichs 26% mehr Performance als die durchschnittliche Navi 10, und das undervolted...kann doch irgendwie nicht stimmen


----------



## LTTSpectrum (22. August 2020)

Unfortunately that is the limitation of the folding client, it groups AMD cards together rather than having each model displayed individually.

Leider ist dies die Einschränkung des Faltclients. Er gruppiert AMD-Karten, anstatt jedes Modell einzeln anzeigen zu lassen.


----------



## Skajaquada (22. August 2020)

Uff die Performance der 13423er ist bei mir aber jetzt echt Bescheiden.
Mehr als 40% Auslastung schafft die Navi nicht, also 600k PPD ist im Moment Max pro Karte.
Dafür wird sie auch nicht wärmer als im Idle


----------



## longerdaanyou (22. August 2020)

_LS_ schrieb:


> Ich habe heute mal versucht Folding@Home auf einem Raspberry Pi 4 (mit 4GB RAM) zum laufen zu bekommen.
> 
> Das Standard Raspbian, das da vorher drauf war, war nur 32bit, damit funktioniert die Installation des Client nicht.
> Bei der arm64-Version war die Installation aber kein Problem.
> ...



Ich habe es heute auf einen Raspi 4 8Gb zu laufen gebracht. Konnte hier die Beta 7.6.17 auf dem 64Bit Rasperry OS installieren. 
Es hat auch nur die CPU mit 4 Kernen erkannt. 
Ich denke dass die WU Test´s noch nicht abgeschlossen sind und die 4 Assignment Server deswegen noch keine Workserver und damit Wu´s zuweisen. 
In dem weiter oben verlinkten Link von NeoCortex steht ja auch drin, dass sie speziell für ARM und auch Android neue WU´s designen die dann auch von den Laufzeiten und Punkten her zu der Prozessertechnologie passen werden. 
Allerdings sollten wir hier keine Wunder erwarten. 
Sobald ich WU´s bekomme schreibe ich nochmals.  

Grüße


----------



## LittleFolder (22. August 2020)

Skajaquada schrieb:


> Uff die Performance der 13423er ist bei mir aber jetzt echt Bescheiden.
> Mehr als 40% Auslastung schafft die Navi nicht, also 600k PPD ist im Moment Max pro Karte.



Na das sind ja Aussichten, hatte noch keine 23er...aber sind ja erst bei knapp 34% im Sprint.


----------



## eiernacken1983 (23. August 2020)

Skajaquada schrieb:


> Uff die Performance der 13423er ist bei mir aber jetzt echt Bescheiden.
> Mehr als 40% Auslastung schafft die Navi nicht, also 600k PPD ist im Moment Max pro Karte.
> Dafür wird sie auch nicht wärmer als im Idle



Ich hab um die 60 % Auslastung auf der 5700 XT (1770 MHz Falttakt) aber nur 425 - 470k PPD für 13423.

Wie vor einigen Wochen schonmal festgestellt, ist das wieder eine WU, die auch CPU-Leistung möchte. Bei mir schluckt die laut Taskmanager 4,5 - 5,5 % eines 3700X, d.h. fast ein ganzer Thread. Das Limit liegt also wieder auf der CPU, die die Daten nicht schnell genug durchkauen kann. Vor ein paar Wochen lief mein RAM noch auf 3200 CL14, mittlerweile bei 3733 CL16 mit angezogenen Subtimings. Scheint aber wohl nix auszumachen, wenn Du 600k PPD dafür abstaubst. 

Wo ist daher das wahre Bottleneck?


----------



## Skajaquada (24. August 2020)

Gute Frage, an sich sind unsere Systeme ja fast identisch. Mein 3700X hat aber kaum zu tun mit einem Core auf 40-60% Auslastung für beide GPU.
Seit dem letzten Adrenalin Update takten meine 5700 XT aber auch um Einiges niedriger als vorher. 
Ich bekomme sie im Afterburner nicht mehr über 1950 MHz, vorher waren da 2100 MHz locker drin.
Die Leistung ist aber gleich geblieben, vielleicht ein Anzeigefehler. Hab mich da bisher noch nicht mit beschäftigt


----------



## eiernacken1983 (25. August 2020)

Skajaquada schrieb:


> Gute Frage, an sich sind unsere Systeme ja fast identisch. Mein 3700X hat aber kaum zu tun mit einem Core auf 40-60% Auslastung für beide GPU.
> Seit dem letzten Adrenalin Update takten meine 5700 XT aber auch um Einiges niedriger als vorher.
> Ich bekomme sie im Afterburner nicht mehr über 1950 MHz, vorher waren da 2100 MHz locker drin.
> Die Leistung ist aber gleich geblieben, vielleicht ein Anzeigefehler. Hab mich da bisher noch nicht mit beschäftigt



Da ich dem gern irgendwie auf den Grund gehen möchte, würde ich gern wissen, was genau Du meinst mit 40-60% Auslastung auf einem Core für beide GPU?
Core = Kern oder Thread? (Mein Tipp: Kern)
Falls Kern: 1 Kern eines 8 Kern-Prozessors = 12,5 % --> 40 - 60 % davon wären 5 % - 7,5 % der ganzen CPU
--> Bei mir sind es 4,5 - 5,5% der gesamten CPU mit nur einer Grafikkarte; die Abweichung zu deinen Zahlen fände ich schon bemerkenswert.

Aus Energieeffizienzgründen würde ich die 1950 MHz befürworten und die 2100 MHz gar nicht anstreben. Die 150 MHz (bzw.  7,7 % Taktaufschlag) kosten wahrscheinlich locker 20 % Mehrverbrauch (eher mehr). Du hast den Afterburner im Spiel? Ich regel das bequem mit dem Adrenalin 2020 (bin noch auf 20.5.1). Ggf. gibt es auch Probleme durch die Einbindung des Afterburners (ist aber nur eine Vermutung, die ich an anderer Stelle öfter aufgenommen habe).


----------



## Skajaquada (26. August 2020)

eiernacken1983 schrieb:


> Da ich dem gern irgendwie auf den Grund gehen möchte, würde ich gern wissen, was genau Du meinst mit 40-60% Auslastung auf einem Core für beide GPU?
> Core = Kern oder Thread? (Mein Tipp: Kern)
> Falls Kern: 1 Kern eines 8 Kern-Prozessors = 12,5 % --> 40 - 60 % davon wären 5 % - 7,5 % der ganzen CPU
> --> Bei mir sind es 4,5 - 5,5% der gesamten CPU mit nur einer Grafikkarte; die Abweichung zu deinen Zahlen fände ich schon bemerkenswert.
> ...



Ja ich meinte damit einen Kern, keinen Thread 
Ich kann derzeit auch keine 2100 Mhz erreichen, der Treiber lässt die nicht mehr zu.
Finde ich merkwürdig, aber selbst wenn ich auf 50% mehr Power gehe, läuft der Takt nur unter 2000 Mhz. Auch wenn ich das manuell einstelle.
Daher ist undervolting derzeit das einzig sinnvolle. Volles Rohr funktioniert nicht mehr...
Den Afterburner hab ich jetzt auch weg. War eigentlich nur Verschwendung, da die Änderungen dort keine Wirkung hatten.
Bis gestern hatte ich noch den Adrenalin 20.8.1 drauf, werde heute mal auf 20.8.2 gehen.

Es gab aber anscheinend einige Probleme mit den WU´s, daher haben sie auch welche zurückgerufen.
Die derzeitigen 13423er laufen bei mit jetzt auf 90% Auslastung, geben aber nur ca. 580 PPD. Ich tippe da eher auf zuwenig Base Credits oder so.
TPF sind auf jeden Fall um die 30 Sec.

Update: mit dem 20.8.2 würden die Karten auch wieder auf 2100 Mhz laufen. Ansonsten hat sich aber nix geändert


----------



## binär-11110110111 (26. August 2020)

Moin !

Wie hier schon erwähnt: https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...er-eure-folding-home-pcs-76.html#post10433260

habe ich die Nacht über mal die CPU getestet. Dabei lagen die Werte sehr nah beieinander. Laut HWiNFO64 lag die Auslastung der 6 (12) Kerne meines Intel i5 10400f bei konstanten 100%, der Verbrauch wurde mit 74 Watt angegeben bei ebenfalls konstanten 4GHz auf allen Kernen. Der sehr zu empfehlende Scythe Mugen 5 PCGH CPU-Kühler hielt die CPU dabei auf maximal +66 Grad auf einzelnen Kernen und verhielt sich dabei absolut schlaftauglich.

Als Projekt wurde ausschließlich 0xa7 geladen und je nach WU mit 106K bis 111K PPD abgeschlossen. Zum Vergleich, mein betagter AMD FX 8370e schaffte NUR 8-9K PPD !!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (27. August 2020)

*Kurze Info: Am 21.09.2020 ist der Welt-Alzheimertag - bis dahin bieten AMD und Intel sehr gute Aufrüstoptionen !*


----------



## picar81_4711 (28. August 2020)

Da bin ich nicht mehr so begeistert:
Die RTX3080 braucht ca. 100W mehr als die RTX2080...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das wäre plus 50% mehr Verbrauch...das kann sie von der Leistung fast nicht mehr gut machen...aber schauen wir mal


----------



## mattinator (28. August 2020)

Also für mich sind die NVIDIA Ampere schon "gestorben". Finde ich nicht ganz zeitgemäß, im Vergleich zur Vorgänger-Generation mit absolut höherem Verbrauch zu operieren.


----------



## picar81_4711 (29. August 2020)

mattinator schrieb:


> Also für mich sind die NVIDIA Ampere schon "gestorben". Finde ich nicht ganz zeitgemäß, im Vergleich zur Vorgänger-Generation mit absolut höherem Verbrauch zu operieren.



Für Gamer ist der Verbrauch nicht so wichtig wenn nicht 24h am Tag gezockt wird aber für einen 24/7 Faltbetrieb mache ich mir keine große Hoffnung mehr...


----------



## Bumblebee (29. August 2020)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Für Gamer ist der Verbrauch nicht so wichtig wenn nicht 24h am Tag gezockt wird aber für einen 24/7 Faltbetrieb mache ich mir keine große Hoffnung mehr...



Seh ich ähnlich - zumindest die "grossen" 30xx-er fallen da für das Falten wohl raus
Aber lasst uns "das Fell erst teilen wenn der Bock geschossen ist"


----------



## binär-11110110111 (29. August 2020)

GTX 750 Ti - ROCKT !!! 

Wer hätte das gedacht. Aus Versehen hatte ich gestern Abend meine GTX 750 Ti aktiviert, doch was ich dann sah, hat mich sehr überrascht. Erwartet hatte ich die üblichen 75K - 100K PPD, aber nicht so etwas. Zuerst dachte ich an einen Fehler, doch die GPU hat sich die ganze Nacht solche WUs gezogen !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

245K PPD !!! - betrieben an einem PCIe 3 x16 Steckplatz.


----------



## LittleFolder (29. August 2020)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Seh ich ähnlich - zumindest die "grossen" 30xx-er fallen da für das Falten wohl raus
> Aber lasst uns "das Fell erst teilen wenn der Bock geschossen ist"



Dachte ich mir auch so, mit Blick auf die TDPs der Karten...einzig die 3070 ist in den Leaks mit 220W angegeben aber da wird, sollte das stimmen, das Plus an Leistung wohl eher mau ausfallen. Na lange müssen wir ja nicht mehr warten.


----------



## sentinel1 (29. August 2020)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Seh ich ähnlich - zumindest die "grossen" 30xx-er fallen da für das Falten wohl raus
> Aber lasst uns "das Fell erst teilen wenn der Bock geschossen ist"



Könnte mir sehr gut vorstellen, dass, wenn auch nicht gleich zum Release, die 3090 überwältigende PPD zaubert . 


Spoiler



Dafür wird man schon sorgen.
Vor allem, wenn die 24GB genutzt werden, Big WU, dann ist aber Grillzeit auf der Karte.



Aber Bumblebee hat recht, die Bratwurst muss erst mal gar sein.


----------



## Skajaquada (29. August 2020)

Solange ein paar Umsteiger ihre alten 20XX günstig verkaufen fände ich das auch OK. Dann würde ich mir wahrscheinlich noch eine 2070S oder 2080S in den Keller stellen und Brooker bekommt sein Setup wieder zurück


----------



## binär-11110110111 (29. August 2020)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> *Kurze Info: Am 21.09.2020 ist der Welt-Alzheimertag - bis dahin bieten AMD und Intel sehr gute Aufrüstoptionen !*



PS: In der aktuellen Printausgabe wird bereits auf die Faltwoche hingewiesen. Auch gibt es wieder schöne Preise. Mehr verrate ich aber nicht. Das ist Sache der Oberbiene.


----------



## sentinel1 (29. August 2020)

Die 3090 ließe sich kühlungstechnisch eventuell mit einem angeflanschten vertikalen Schornstein/ Durchgangsrohr von Unterteil zu Oberteil des Gehäuses mit zusätzlichen Lüftern bändigen, sofern dort nix im Wege ist.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. August 2020)

Die Wärmeentwicklung der 3080/3090 wäre mir noch egal (meine beiden Mora 3 lassen grüssen ), aber was mir mehr Sorgen macht ist was an Preisen in der Grüchteküche rumgeistert.


----------



## mattinator (30. August 2020)

Neue Version von HFM.NET: Release HFM.NET v0.9.21.1259 . harlam357/hfm-net . GitHub.
Stanford hat in den letzten Tagen wieder bei einigen Projekten die Basepoints reduziert, z.B. bringt das 13424 bei mir jetzt anstelle ca. 1075K PPD nur noch ca. 815K PPD. Also nicht wundern, da ist nix kaputt. Na ja, sind ja nur Punkte.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (30. August 2020)

Danke für den Hinweis. Hab mich schon über den Rutsch gewundert, von 730K auf 570K PPD. Trifft ja nicht nur uns, sondern ALLE Falter. Im Vordergrund stehen immer noch die WUs - aber der Mensch ist halt ein Jäger und Sammler


----------



## Bumblebee (30. August 2020)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> PS: In der aktuellen Printausgabe wird bereits auf die Faltwoche hingewiesen. Auch gibt es wieder schöne Preise. Mehr verrate ich aber nicht. Das ist Sache der Oberbiene.



Ihr werdet zeitnah (von brooker) deupgedated


----------



## brooker (30. August 2020)

*Meine Damen und Herren aufgepasst, bald wird wieder Großes hier vollbracht!*

Der Aufruf zu *Gamer folden gegen die Vergesslichkeit 2020* ist online.  Es gibt wieder ein Gewinnspiel mit Preisen von CORSAIR!

Bitte bewertet das Thema, tragt Eure Teilnahme ein und verteilt die Information.

Danke.

Gut Falt!

Grüße
brooker


----------



## Franky1971 (30. August 2020)

Guten Morgen, 

Ich wollte mit einen Ryzen 4650G falten. Die CPU bekommt WU"s zugewiesen , die integrierte GPU aber nicht. Ist es überhaupt möglich, mit der APU zu falten oder mangelt es nur an WU"s ?

Gruß Franky


----------



## ursmii (30. August 2020)

@brooker   Gilt MEZ?  Also vom 21.09.2020/00:00 ...27.09.2020/23:59:59


----------



## eiernacken1983 (30. August 2020)

Franky1971 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> Ich wollte mit einen Ryzen 4650G falten. Die CPU bekommt WU"s zugewiesen , die integrierte GPU aber nicht. Ist es überhaupt möglich, mit der APU zu falten oder mangelt es nur an WU"s ?
> 
> Gruß Franky



Als WUs für Grafikkarten scheint es ausreichend zu geben; ich werde hier kontinuierlich damit gefüttert. Mir fiele jetzt nur ein, zu prüfen, ob in der advanced control unter "Configure/Slots" der GPU-Slot schon eingerichtet wurde. Falls nicht, dann neuen Slot einrichten und die iGPU auswählen.


----------



## brooker (30. August 2020)

ursmii schrieb:


> @brooker   Gilt MEZ?  Also vom 21.09.2020/00:00 ...27.09.2020/23:59:59



... das wird in der Ankündigung von PCGH mitgeteilt.


----------



## ZeroC00L1979 (30. August 2020)

eiernacken1983 schrieb:


> Als WUs für Grafikkarten scheint es ausreichend zu geben; ich werde hier kontinuierlich damit gefüttert. Mir fiele jetzt nur ein, zu prüfen, ob in der advanced control unter "Configure/Slots" der GPU-Slot schon eingerichtet wurde. Falls nicht, dann neuen Slot einrichten und die iGPU auswählen.



Und eventuell mal neueste AMD Radeon Treiber downloaden


----------



## ZeroC00L1979 (30. August 2020)

Franky1971 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> Ich wollte mit einen Ryzen 4650G falten. Die CPU bekommt WU"s zugewiesen , die integrierte GPU aber nicht. Ist es überhaupt möglich, mit der APU zu falten oder mangelt es nur an WU"s ?
> 
> Gruß Franky



Wenn's dann geklappt hat würden mich mal die PPD interessieren. Auf einem Ryzen 3 3400G hatte ich schon mal 60k bis zu 150k PPD gesehen - je nach Projekt


----------



## Franky1971 (30. August 2020)

OK habs hinbekommen. Danke


----------



## binär-11110110111 (30. August 2020)

@Franky1971: Und wie viel PPD werden jetzt angezeigt ? Bei 0,03% ist die Berechnung noch nicht final !


----------



## Franky1971 (30. August 2020)

Ich falte nur noch mit der CPU, da sind es 112 K am Tag. Mit der integrierten GPU hats mir zu lange gedauert.

Gruß Franky


----------



## Jeretxxo (31. August 2020)

Jetzt wo ich den Weckruf zum Weltalzheimertag gesehen habe, wollt ich gerade gleich mal nachsehen, was es so mittlerweile an Updates bei dem F@H Clienten gab... und gesehen das es tatsächlich mal Updates gab, nicht wie vor Corona... 
Gab es irgendwelche nennenswerten Änderungen zwischen 7.5.1 und 7.6.13?^^ 
Wenn es nicht gravierendes gab würde ich lieber direkt auf dem alten Clienten weiterfalten.


----------



## picar81_4711 (31. August 2020)

Jeretxxo schrieb:


> Jetzt wo ich den Weckruf zum Weltalzheimertag gesehen habe, wollt ich gerade gleich mal nachsehen, was es so mittlerweile an Updates bei dem F@H Clienten gab... und gesehen das es tatsächlich mal Updates gab, nicht wie vor Corona...
> Gab es irgendwelche nennenswerten Änderungen zwischen 7.5.1 und 7.6.13?^^
> Wenn es nicht gravierendes gab würde ich lieber direkt auf dem alten Clienten weiterfalten.



Ich würde den neuesten drauf tun!


----------



## Bumblebee (1. September 2020)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Ich würde den neuesten drauf tun!



Definitiv ja - der neue ist besser


----------



## Jeretxxo (1. September 2020)

Besser ist ja schön, aber gibts da irgendwo auch einen konkreten Changelog?

Vorallem die Dinge die man nicht direkt sieht, wie neue Karten in der GPUs.txt und neue hinzugekommene Auswahl bei den Präferenzen.


----------



## mattinator (1. September 2020)

"Ask Mr. Google!" https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=34466


----------



## Skajaquada (1. September 2020)

So die "Neue" ist gerade in Betrieb gegangen und hat mich erstmal aus den Latschen gehauen 
Jetzt kann ich den Preisunterschied schon irgendwie nachvollziehen, auch wenn das grüne Lager eine Apotheke bleibt.
Aber mal eben so bei 52°C Arbeitstemperatur und 50% Lüfterdrehzahl 2,4 Millionen PPD aus dem Ärmel schütteln ist schon eine Ansage...
Mal schauen wie sich das so entwickelt, aber ich denke die 1060 brauche ich nicht mehr...

P.S.: Will jemand ein paar 5700 XT kaufen?^^


----------



## ZeroC00L1979 (1. September 2020)

Skajaquada schrieb:


> So die "Neue" ist gerade in Betrieb gegangen und hat mich erstmal aus den Latschen gehauen
> Jetzt kann ich den Preisunterschied schon irgendwie nachvollziehen, auch wenn das grüne Lager eine Apotheke bleibt.
> Aber mal eben so bei 52°C Arbeitstemperatur und 50% Lüfterdrehzahl 2,4 Millionen PPD aus dem Ärmel schütteln ist schon eine Ansage...
> Mal schauen wie sich das so entwickelt, aber ich denke die 1060 brauche ich nicht mehr...
> ...



Dann willkommen bei nVidia  Übrigens eine 2080TI haut (bei entsprechenden 13422 Projekten) mal locker 4,7 Mio. PPD auf die Folding Lane bei entspannten 59 Grad


----------



## ZeroC00L1979 (1. September 2020)

2080TI mit 4,7 Mio. PPD unter Ubuntu


----------



## Skajaquada (1. September 2020)

Aha, das erklärt deinen Punkteschub in den letzten Tagen? 
Die TI waren mir dann doch noch zu teuer. Mal schauen wie sich die Preise entwickeln, vielleicht steige ich dann auch noch mal um


----------



## LittleFolder (1. September 2020)

ZeroC00L1979 schrieb:


> 2080TI mit 4,7 Mio. PPD unter Ubuntu



Meine Herren, dass ist mal ordentlich Oo
Und ich freue mich schon über 2,2 mio PPD bei meiner 2070 Super (13422er), wobei ich nicht weiß was da mit Wechsel von Win10 auf Linux noch machbar wäre. Da habe ich mich aber noch nicht ran getraut.

Um so mehr bin ich auf die neuen Karten gespannt, wenn die 3070 so im Bereich einer 2080 Ti ist, wäre die wohl bald meine^^


----------



## ZeroC00L1979 (1. September 2020)

Skajaquada schrieb:


> Aha, das erklärt deinen Punkteschub in den letzten Tagen?
> Die TI waren mir dann doch noch zu teuer. Mal schauen wie sich die Preise entwickeln, vielleicht steige ich dann auch noch mal um



Auf jeden Fall scheint die Leistung mit dem Preis nahezu 1:1 zu korrelieren:
- 580 Euro für deine 2080S mit 2,4 Mio PPD zu
- 1.100 Euro für eine 2080TI mit 4,7 Mio PPD

Bin echt auf die ersten 3090 PPD Angaben gespannt


----------



## ZeroC00L1979 (1. September 2020)

LittleFolder schrieb:


> Meine Herren, dass ist mal ordentlich Oo
> Und ich freue mich schon über 2,2 mio PPD bei meiner 2070 Super (13422er), wobei ich nicht weiß was da mit Wechsel von Win10 auf Linux noch machbar wäre. Da habe ich mich aber noch nicht ran getraut.
> 
> Um so mehr bin ich auf die neuen Karten gespannt, wenn die 3070 so im Bereich einer 2080 Ti ist, wäre die wohl bald meine^^



Also bei mir hat der Wechsel von Win10 auf Ubuntu locker 10 bis 20 % mehr PPD gebracht. Einfach mal ausprobieren - hol dir doch bei ebay ne kleine gebrauchte 40 GB Platte (die gibts für unter 10 Euro) und richte ein zweites Boot Laufwerk ein, dann kannst problemlos zwischen nur "auf Ubuntu folden" und "WIN10 Desktop" wechseln.


----------



## Bahamut_Zero (1. September 2020)

Hier die offiziellen Daten der drei vorhin angekündigten neue GeForce: Compare Current and Previous GeForce Series of Graphics Cards | NVIDIA
CUDA Kerne:    3070: 5888, 3080: 8704, 3090: 10496 
Zum Vergleich: 2070: 2304, 2080: 2944, 2080 Ti: 4352


----------



## LittleFolder (1. September 2020)

Hui, na da haben sie mal ne Schippe drauf gelegt. Auf jeden Fall eine tolle Aktion, gleich zu Anfang im Stream auf F@H zu verweisen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. September 2020)

Bahamut_Zero schrieb:


> Hier die offiziellen Daten der drei vorhin angekündigten neue GeForce: Compare Current and Previous GeForce Series of Graphics Cards | NVIDIA
> CUDA Kerne:    3070: 5888, 3080: 8704, 3090: 10496
> Zum Vergleich: 2070: 2304, 2080: 2944, 2080 Ti: 4352


Ganz schön heftig der Stromverbrauch:
3070 220W
3080 320W
3090 350W

Vor allem der 100W-Sprung zwischen 3070 und 3080 > die 3070 die Vernuftskarte?


----------



## binär-11110110111 (1. September 2020)

ZeroC00L1979 schrieb:


> Also bei mir hat der Wechsel von Win10 auf Ubuntu locker 10 bis 20 % mehr PPD gebracht. Einfach mal ausprobieren - hol dir doch bei ebay ne kleine gebrauchte 40 GB Platte (die gibts für unter 10 Euro) und richte ein zweites Boot Laufwerk ein, dann kannst problemlos zwischen nur "auf Ubuntu folden" und "WIN10 Desktop" wechseln.



Oder hier: SATA SSD jetzt guenstig online kaufen '|' ALTERNATE.de

Reicht für UBUNTU locker !


----------



## LittleFolder (1. September 2020)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ganz schön heftig der Stromverbrauch:
> 3070 220W
> 3080 320W
> 3090 350W
> ...



War auch so mein Gedanke bei den Leaks bisher. Sollte die 3070 wirklich eine 2080 Ti leicht überbieten, mit der TDP...joa, wäre spontan mein Favorit. (Meine 2070 Super hat ne TDP von 215W, da kann ich mein System problemlos mit 200-275W betreiben, je nach Powerlimit)



binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Oder hier: SATA SSD jetzt guenstig online kaufen '|' ALTERNATE.de
> 
> Reicht für UBUNTU locker !



Na da werde ich mich da wohl doch mal genauer einlesen


----------



## ZeroC00L1979 (1. September 2020)

https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Nvid...-3090-RTX-3080-RTX-3070-Launch-BFGPU-1357318/

499 Euro für eine RTX3070 und damit die Leistung einer 2080TI?! Na das wär ja mal eine Ansage 

Dann sollte eine 3080 man locker die 6-7 Mio PPD am Tag reißen  und eine 3090 dann knappe 10 Mio?! Hui... spannende Zeiten die da vor Weihnachten auf uns zukommen


----------



## Skajaquada (1. September 2020)

Also ich glaube den Preisen irgendwie nicht so ganz. Das wäre ja eine Halbierung des Preises zur Leistung gesehen. Hat Nvidia so viel Angst vor Big Navi, oder ist der Markt gesättigt?
Gerade mit dem zeitlichen Vorsprung hätte ich mit 150€ mehr gerechnet, vor allem zur Einführung. Aber mal schauen was die Custom Designs so kosten werden...


----------



## ZeroC00L1979 (1. September 2020)

Skajaquada schrieb:


> Also ich glaube den Preisen irgendwie nicht so ganz. Das wäre ja eine Halbierung des Preises zur Leistung gesehen. Hat Nvidia so viel Angst vor Big Navi, oder ist der Markt gesättigt?
> Gerade mit dem zeitlichen Vorsprung hätte ich mit 150€ mehr gerechnet, vor allem zur Einführung. Aber mal schauen was die Custom Designs so kosten werden...



Zumindest stehen die Preise so auf der offiziellen nVidia Seite (ganz unten):
Grafikkarte der GeForce RTX 30-Serie | NVIDIA

Und das bei einer versprochenen Leistung oberhalb oder gleich einer 2080TI. 
Zwei 3080 für jeden von uns und wir rocken die Folding Community


----------



## LittleFolder (1. September 2020)

Mit den Preisen denke ich, dass das ziemlich gut hinkommt...ist ja immerhin alles hoch offiziell angekündigt worden. Zwecks der Leistungssteigerungen aufs Folden bezogen, mal abwarten. Des ganze RTX und DSSL ist für uns ja erstmal weniger interessant, wird aber einen mehr oder weniger großen Anteil bei der angekündigten Leistungssteigerung aus machen. Mit den CRUDA Kernen muss man wohl, so wie ich es bisher gelesen habe, aufpassen. Sprich das keine "realen" 10.000 Kerne bei der 3090 zb sind, sondern 5xxx aber mit doppelter Geschwindigkeit...was darunter zu verstehen ist und wie es sich aufs Folden auswirkt, wird man sehen müssen.

Eine Hoffnung bei der 3080 wäre noch, laut PCGH, dass die 320W TGP etwas hoch angesetzt sind, zumindest auf den Realverbrauch hin gesehen, da ja wenig Unterschied zu 3090 ist mit 350W TGP aber schon weniger Kerne, Speicher usw.
Preislich wäre die ja sonst auch sehr attraktiv.


----------



## ZeroC00L1979 (1. September 2020)

LittleFolder schrieb:


> Mit den Preisen denke ich, dass das ziemlich gut hinkommt...ist ja immerhin alles hoch offiziell angekündigt worden. Zwecks der Leistungssteigerungen aufs Folden bezogen, mal abwarten. Des ganze RTX und DSSL ist für uns ja erstmal weniger interessant, wird aber einen mehr oder weniger großen Anteil bei der angekündigten Leistungssteigerung aus machen. Mit den CRUDA Kernen muss man wohl, so wie ich es bisher gelesen habe, aufpassen. Sprich das keine "realen" 10.000 Kerne bei der 3090 zb sind, sondern 5xxx aber mit doppelter Geschwindigkeit...was darunter zu verstehen ist und wie es sich aufs Folden auswirkt, wird man sehen müssen.
> 
> Eine Hoffnung bei der 3080 wäre noch, laut PCGH, dass die 320W TGP etwas hoch angesetzt sind, zumindest auf den Realverbrauch hin gesehen, da ja wenig Unterschied zu 3090 ist mit 350W TGP aber schon weniger Kerne, Speicher usw.
> Preislich wäre die ja sonst auch sehr attraktiv.



Zumindest die reine TFlop Leistung die für's Folden nicht unwichtig zu seien scheint, ist laut wikipedia bei 3080&90 tatsächlich höher:
Nvidia-GeForce-30-Serie &#8211; Wikipedia
als bei einer 2080TI:
Nvidia-GeForce-20-Serie &#8211; Wikipedia

Und ich möcht nochmal auf die 4,7 Mio PPD bei einer 2080TI hinweisen


----------



## LittleFolder (1. September 2020)

ZeroC00L1979 schrieb:


> Zumindest die reine TFlop Leistung die für's Folden nicht unwichtig zu seien scheint, ist laut wikipedia bei 3080&90 tatsächlich höher:
> Nvidia-GeForce-30-Serie &#8211; Wikipedia
> als bei einer 2080TI:
> Nvidia-GeForce-20-Serie &#8211; Wikipedia
> ...



Also sollte das so am Ende hinkommen, dass ich von ca 9 TFlops (32 bit) bei der 2070 Super auf 20 bzw 29 mit der 3070/3080 kommen kann...na dann holla die Waldfee, des wäre der Wahnsinn^^


----------



## Bumblebee (2. September 2020)

Meine erste Einschätzung:

3090 - ein Überhammer (was zu erwarten war) aber P/L (aus Faltersicht) wohl eher mau
3080 - die neue "Referenz" für's Falten; P/L schaut sehr gut aus
3070 - die "Vernunft"; allerdings (wir sind ja auch Gamer) mit "nur" 8 GB vom langsameren Speicher eher nicht so zukunftstauglich

Mein (momentaner) Plan ist eine 3080 zum Testen anzuschaffen


----------



## eiernacken1983 (2. September 2020)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Meine erste Einschätzung:
> 
> 3090 - ein Überhammer (was zu erwarten war) aber P/L (aus Faltersicht) wohl eher mau
> 3080 - die neue "Referenz" für's Falten; P/L schaut sehr gut aus
> ...



Das sehe ich aus Falt-Sicht ähnlich, bzw. in teilen noch bestimmter:

3090: kommt zum Preis von 2 x 3080 daher; daher kann man sich aussuchen ob 1 x 36 TFLOPS oder 2 x 30 TFLOPS, da man auch nicht ansatzweise 24 GB fürs Falten braucht und 24/7 trotzdem den Energieverbrauch mitschleppt, scheidet aus meiner Sicht die Karte zum Falten komplett aus (höchstens Hardcore-Gamer-Enthusiasten, die hier und da mitfalten, dann aber eher wegen Gaming angeschafft)

3080: sehe ich auch als Optimalpunkt fürs reine Falten, insbesondere die ausgeprägteren Falter (mit mehr als einer Karte), bei denen es drauf ankommt, möglichst viel Leistung auf einen Unterbau (Rechner) zu bekommen. Wird auszutesten sein, wieviel Strom man ohne im Einsatz befindliche RT und KI-Cores braucht; wird ebenso interessant sein, ob und wie weit die Boosttakte vom Optimum weg sind und ob man hier durch 10-15 % Underclocking 40 % Strom einsparen kann - vermutlich nicht in dem Maße, wenn der Boost bisher bei 1,7 Ghz angegeben ist, was sich schon eher nach effizientem Bereich anhört - die Oberbiene/-Wespe wird es austesten 

3070: der gute Mittelweg aus Preis, Faltleistung und Spieleleistung im Mainstream

Ganz abschreiben sollte man die neuen Radeons nicht; scheint NVIDIA mit den gewählten Preisen auch nicht getan zu haben. Daher mal abwarten, was von denen noch kommt (die Abschläge bei den Features (RT und KI) werden fürs Falten unerheblich sein und vielleicht macht sich der geringere Ballast ja positiv bemerkbar...


----------



## JayTea (2. September 2020)

PPD....  
WU/d!!! 

@Bumblebee: ich war auf dem Stand, dass du nicht mehr Aufrüsten wolltest. Oder bezog sich das auf den Ausbau, sprich die Quantität?


----------



## picar81_4711 (2. September 2020)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Meine erste Einschätzung:
> 
> 3090 - ein Überhammer (was zu erwarten war) aber P/L (aus Faltersicht) wohl eher mau
> 3080 - die neue "Referenz" für's Falten; P/L schaut sehr gut aus
> ...



Nach den aktuellen Informationen müsste dann eine RTX3080 um einiges schneller sein als eine RTX2080TI. 
Ich werde mir eine 3080er zulegen, wenn alles gut geht, wird sie zwei 2080er ersetzen...oder ergänzen....


----------



## ZeroC00L1979 (2. September 2020)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Nach den aktuellen Informationen müsste dann eine RTX3080 um einiges schneller sein als eine RTX2080TI.
> Ich werde mir eine 3080er zulegen, wenn alles gut geht, wird sie zwei 2080er ersetzen...oder ergänzen....



Oh man ich seh schon, wir werden am 17.9. Schlange stehen (müssen) um überhaupt noch eine 3080 zu bekommen


----------



## binär-11110110111 (2. September 2020)

ZeroC00L1979 schrieb:


> Oh man ich seh schon, wir werden am 17.9. Schlange stehen (müssen) um überhaupt noch eine 3080 zu bekommen



Bei Alternate ist neue Hardware meist 9 Tage im Voraus vorbestellbar. Wer nicht warten kann sollte hier täglich reinschauen und sobald gelistet DIREKT bestellen !


----------



## ZeroC00L1979 (2. September 2020)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Bei Alternate ist neue Hardware meist 9 Tage im Voraus vorbestellbar. Wer nicht warten kann sollte hier täglich reinschauen und sobald gelistet DIREKT bestellen !



Und am besten gleich Zwei von Jeder - was man hat, hat man(n)


----------



## LittleFolder (2. September 2020)

Na dann brauchen wir hier nur noch jemanden, der eine 3070 dann bestellt 
Bin zunächst auf die Tests gespannt, so richtig traue ich den TFlops Angaben da Nvidia nicht, obs eine 3070 oder 3080 wird, mache ich auch vom realen Stromverbrauch abhängig da ich ungern 300W und mehr verbrauchen möchte. Die 250W aktuell bei mir sind erstmal mein sweet Spot aus bereitgestellter Leistung und Stromspende. Klar, mehr ginge auch problemlos aber da kommt der Öko in mir raus^^


----------



## voodoman (2. September 2020)

Die Eckdaten der 3000er Reihe hören sich auf jeden Fall vielversprechend an. Man könnte sagen, dass ich auf die neuen GPUs heiß bin wie Frittenfett und genau das ist auch das richtige Stichwort. Die Abwärme wird nicht von schlechten Eltern sein. Eine 3080 mit (max.) 320W ist schon nicht ohne. Das eine 3070 schneller als eine 2080ti sein soll finde ich dann schon richtig fett. Ich find&#8217;s ja geil wenn neue Hardware richtig bums hat, aber irgendwie habe ich trotzdem gehofft, dass die max. Leistungsaufnahme geringer ausfällt. Naja, man muss ja auch träumen dürfen. 

Zurück zum Thema Abwärme: 320W müssen erst einmal gekühlt werden und zwar ohne dass einem die Ohren wegfliegen, weil die Lüfter so laut sind. Bin schon gespannt wie sich das neue Nvidia Referenzdesign schlagen wird.

Gerade noch kurz den Liveticker von MSI überflogen:
16:32 Uhr: Die Custom-Modelle sollen zwar dafür ausgelegt sein, die Performance zu verbessern. Die Designer standen aber vor allem vor der Schwierigkeit, die enorme Hitze von Ampere abzuführen - und das bei möglichst geringer Lautstärke.

Bin schon auf die ersten Test des Referenzdesigns gespannt. Mal sehen wie die Verfügbarkeit ab dem 17.09. für die 3080 sein wird und wann Customdesigns folgen werden.


----------



## Skajaquada (2. September 2020)

Haha, nicht das die 3080/90 genauso Triebwerke werden wie die 5700XT Referenzkarten. Aber ich würde wahrscheinlich eher mal die 3070 testen, noch 320 W bekomme ich nicht unter. Bin schon froh, das die 2080 S ohne Probleme an dem ollen Netzteil läuft


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. September 2020)

Die Abwärme der 3080/90 wäre mir noch egal > meine beiden Mora 3 haben noch jeden Hitzkopf leise auf Temperatur gebracht.


----------



## ZeroC00L1979 (2. September 2020)

Skajaquada schrieb:


> Haha, nicht das die 3080/90 genauso Triebwerke werden wie die 5700XT Referenzkarten. Aber ich würde wahrscheinlich eher mal die 3070 testen, noch 320 W bekomme ich nicht unter. Bin schon froh, das die 2080 S ohne Probleme an dem ollen Netzteil läuft



Dann wär das Corsair Netzteil aus dem Faltwochen-Gewinnspiel doch genau das Richtige für Dich


----------



## voodoman (2. September 2020)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Die Abwärme der 3080/90 wäre mir noch egal > meine beiden Mora 3 haben noch jeden Hitzkopf leise auf Temperatur gebracht.



Unter Wasser sicherlich ohne Probleme machbar, aber mit Luft... Das wird spannend.


----------



## sentinel1 (2. September 2020)

Nachdem Win10 recht häufig abgestürzt ist teste ich mal Garuda Linux, bei Interesse: How to install Folding@home? - Newbies - Garuda Linux Forum


----------



## ZeroC00L1979 (2. September 2020)

voodoman schrieb:


> Unter Wasser sicherlich ohne Probleme machbar, aber mit Luft... Das wird spannend.



Ich hab letztens erst eine 2070 auf AIO Wasserkühlung mit der NZXT Kraken G12 Lösung NZXT KRAKEN G12 - GPU-Montagesatz fuer AIO-Kuehler der: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer umgebaut:
Kosten: all in mit Thermaltake WaKü - 120 Euro
Temperatur: Statt 81 Grad im Thermal-Limit sind es jetzt maximal entspannte 58 Grad
Lautstärke: unbezahlbar leiser 

Geht bestimmt auch mit einer 3080 zu machen


----------



## Skajaquada (2. September 2020)

Also ich hab mich gerade entschieden die 2080 Super wieder zurückzugeben (zum Glück beim Händler gekauft  ) und mir eine 3080 zu holen.
Vorausgesetzt ich bekomme eine zum Release, wäre das ein geringer Aufpreis für die doppelte Leistung. Dann muss ich zwar das Netzteil umbauen, aber kein Vergleich mit dem Preisverfall der 2080 Super.


----------



## Bumblebee (3. September 2020)

JayTea schrieb:


> @Bumblebee: ich war auf dem Stand, dass du nicht mehr Aufrüsten wolltest. Oder bezog sich das auf den Ausbau, sprich die Quantität?



Da liegst du nicht falsch
Die (allfällige) 3080 würde (mehrere) andere Karten ersetzten - also Schrumpfung des Fuhrparks


----------



## binär-11110110111 (3. September 2020)

Ich hadere immer noch damit, von Win 10 1904 auf 2004 upzudaten... 

... zumal ich derzeit ein problemlos "Running System" habe... wie läufts bei Euch ?

PS: Natürlich KEINE Experimente VOR der Faltwoche !


----------



## Skajaquada (3. September 2020)

Also mein System läuft mit 2004 ohne Probleme, das von meiner Frau genehmigt sich ca. alle 3 Tage einen Absturz. Immer wegen einem anderen Problem, daher hab ich bisher keine Lösung dafür gefunden...
Die "Kellerkiste" läuft damit seit Wochen durch.

Von daher also eher eine positive Tendenz. Allerdings wüsste ich nicht das sich die Performance von 1904 auf 2004 gravierend verbessert hat, solange es also läuft...


----------



## ZeroC00L1979 (3. September 2020)

Skajaquada schrieb:


> Also ich hab mich gerade entschieden die 2080 Super wieder zurückzugeben (zum Glück beim Händler gekauft  ) und mir eine 3080 zu holen.
> Vorausgesetzt ich bekomme eine zum Release, wäre das ein geringer Aufpreis für die doppelte Leistung. Dann muss ich zwar das Netzteil umbauen, aber kein Vergleich mit dem Preisverfall der 2080 Super.



Hier kann man sich schon mal einen Überblick verschaffen, was es so (demnächst auch hoffentlich bald bei uns) geben wird: NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3080 Available at Overclockers UK


----------



## ZeroC00L1979 (3. September 2020)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Ich hadere immer noch damit, von Win 10 1904 auf 2004 upzudaten...
> 
> ... zumal ich derzeit ein problemlos "Running System" habe... wie läufts bei Euch ?
> 
> PS: Natürlich KEINE Experimente VOR der Faltwoche !



Bei mir sind heute einige Versuche des FAH Clients in's Leere gelaufen und mussten manuell wieder angestoßen wären. Hing immer mit der Zeile "Download", aber es wurde überhaupt kein Download versucht... Configure - GPU Client remove und danach wieder add hat dann nur geholfen...


----------



## sentinel1 (3. September 2020)

Unter Garuda Linux wird eine niedrigere PPD angezeigt als unter Win10, was ja nicht viel heißen muss, eventuell kann man noch etwas Leistung im Runlevel 3 rauskitzeln, also ohne grafische Oberfläche.

Ansonsten teste ich mal auch ob Garuda auch an der iGPU  läuft und die NVIDIA - Treiber trotzdem geladen werden für F@h.

Unter Win10 ist natürlich immer der Afterburner mit UV/OC an, das kann Linux nicht.


----------



## mattinator (3. September 2020)

sentinel1 schrieb:


> Unter Win10 ist natürlich immer der Afterburner mit UV/OC an, das kann Linux nicht.



Jain. Afterburner nicht, aber nvidia-settings und nvidia-smi.


----------



## DOcean (3. September 2020)

mattinator schrieb:


> Jain. Afterburner nicht, aber nvidia-settings und nvidia-smi.



oder Projects . Roberto Leinardi / GreenWithEnvy . GitLab 
(da du ja ein Arch verwendest, sollte das gelten was da steht)


----------



## voodoman (3. September 2020)

@*binär-11110110111*

Meine Faltkisten laufen noch mit 1909. Habe noch keine Muße mich damit zu befassen; gerade weil das mit einer HDD auch eine Ewigkeit dauert. 

Daddelkiste und Notebook laufen mit 2004 und das auch ohne Probleme.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (3. September 2020)

*Wichtige Info !*

Vermutlich schon gelesen, dennoch hier nochmal: 

Am Montag (7. September) zieht das PCGHX-Forum von der Forensoftware Vbulletin auf Xenforo um und wird vorübergehend nicht zu erreichen sein. Mit dem Umstieg gehen einige Änderungen einher - mehr Informationen dazu gibt es in der offiziellen Ankündigung.

https://www.pcgameshardware.de/PCGH...-auf-neue-Forensoftware-im-September-1357128/


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. September 2020)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> *Wichtige Info !*
> 
> Vermutlich schon gelesen, dennoch hier nochmal:
> 
> ...


Was mich am meisten stört ist das der Tapatalk-Support wegfällt. 

Klar hat es eine native Mobilgerätunterstüzung aber die pratischen Funktionen von Tapatalk ersetzt dies nicht.


----------



## ursmii (3. September 2020)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Ich hadere immer noch damit, von Win 10 1904 auf 2004 upzudaten...
> ... zumal ich derzeit ein problemlos "Running System" habe... wie läufts bei Euch ?
> PS: Natürlich KEINE Experimente VOR der Faltwoche !



ich habe nach langem zögern den in der signatur vermerkten rechner geupdatet. es dauerte etwa 1 std und seither faltet er fröhlich und ohne unterbrüche weiter.
keine abstürze, kein freiwilliger reboot - alles ok -- [cross my fingers]

nach der faltwoche kommt auch noch der crunchi_h2o dran


----------



## sentinel1 (3. September 2020)

Bei mir war wohl die CPU zu sehr übertaktet gewesen (obwohl die gar nicht faltet),  deshalb hatte ich Neustarts, auch unter Linux.

Win10 ist auf aktuellstem Stand und läuft, mit ca. 500 kppd mehr dank UV/OC via MSI AB, greenwithenvy kann auch kein UV, da ich stets im Temp - Limit bin macht ein reines OC keinen Sinn.

Nachtrag:
Zur Zeit ist quasi Gleichstand Win10 mit UV/OC vs. Linux 

TPF win10 1 mins 18 secs


----------



## kampfschaaaf (4. September 2020)

Hab mir gerade ne 2080ti für 500€ inkl. DHL und Paypalgebühr sowie Abtretungserklärung von nem Panikverkäufer geschossen für die Faltaktion. Mal gespannt was die an ppd für das Team bringen kann. 
Habe selbst meine beiden GTX1080FE ebenfalls panikartig für 500€ verkauft. Ist quasi wie ein Tausch gewesen. In der aktuellen Tabelle sieht man nur alte Einträge der 2080ti. Wo sind die neueren?


----------



## ZeroC00L1979 (4. September 2020)

kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Hab mir gerade ne 2080ti für 500€ inkl. DHL und Paypalgebühr sowie Abtretungserklärung von nem Panikverkäufer geschossen für die Faltaktion. Mal gespannt was die an ppd für das Team bringen kann.
> Habe selbst meine beiden GTX1080FE ebenfalls panikartig für 500€ verkauft. Ist quasi wie ein Tausch gewesen. In der aktuellen Tabelle sieht man nur alte Einträge der 2080ti. Wo sind die neueren?



Die Tabelle wird glaube ich nicht mehr aktualisiert, weil zu großer Datenbestand....

Aktuell haut eine 2080TI an die 3,7 Mio PPD mit 13424 Projekten und bis zu 4,7 Mio PPD mit 13422 Projekten auf die Lane  auf jeden Fall viel Spaß damit


----------



## picar81_4711 (4. September 2020)

kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Hab mir gerade ne 2080ti für 500€ inkl. DHL und Paypalgebühr sowie Abtretungserklärung von nem Panikverkäufer geschossen für die Faltaktion. Mal gespannt was die an ppd für das Team bringen kann.
> Habe selbst meine beiden GTX1080FE ebenfalls panikartig für 500€ verkauft. Ist quasi wie ein Tausch gewesen. In der aktuellen Tabelle sieht man nur alte Einträge der 2080ti. Wo sind die neueren?



Habe meine 2080TI damals für 870 Euro gebraucht gekauft, lief super...und vor ca. 8 Monaten für 980 Euros verkauft. Da kam auch etwas Gewinn rüber...


----------



## brooker (4. September 2020)

... ggfs hat hier jemand von Euch Ideen und Vorschläge: Beratung Hardware für Netzwerk und WLAN in Einfamilienhaus ... danke


----------



## Sk3ptizist (4. September 2020)

ZeroC00L1979 schrieb:


> Zumindest die reine TFlop Leistung die für's Folden nicht unwichtig zu seien scheint, ist laut wikipedia bei 3080&90 tatsächlich höher


die 3070 ist davon natürlich auch betroffen, im Vergleich zur 2070 sind es 173,5% mehr TFLOPs (FP32), bei der 3080 ca. 196% im Vergleich zur 2080 (nonsuper)
da gibt es einen Bericht zur Nvidia-Preisentwicklung von Gamestar (allerdings von damals zum 20xx-Release) 
Preiswucher bei Nvidia? - RTX 2080 Ti/2070 bis GTX 480/470 im Vergleich
allerdings sind die Kosten-Angaben da nicht koheränt, daher habe ich nochmal nachgerechnet und um die 3070 und 3080 erweitert




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mit PPD-Angaben wäre das natürlich noch interessanter

edit: was hat es überhaupt mit dieser Faltwoche auf sich, gibts da irgendwo nähere Infos?


----------



## kampfschaaaf (4. September 2020)

brooker schrieb:


> ... ggfs hat hier jemand von Euch Ideen und Vorschläge: Beratung Hardware für Netzwerk und WLAN in Einfamilienhaus ... danke



Ich habe alle "Exoten" ausrangiert und alles auf Fritz umgebaut. Der Telekomrouter hatte nie richtig WLAN, war heiß und mußte mehrmals gestartet werden. 
Die Fritzbox habe ich einmal mit meinen T-Online-Daten gefüttert, die Fritzphones eingerichtet, die Fritzrepeater eingesteckt und seitdem habe ich mich nie wieder kümmern müssen. Dir wird im Fritzphoneapparatehandteil angezeigt, daß es ein Update gäbe und Du kannst es damit sogar auslösen. 
Einfach, teuer und gut. Teuer ist natürlich relativ zur Ärgerersparnis günstig!


----------



## ZeroC00L1979 (5. September 2020)

Auf die ersten PPD Angaben von 3080 und 3090 bin ich auch schon sehr gespannt, aber lange werden wir da ja nicht mehr warten müssen, ausser es sind zum Release keine passenden Work Unit's vorhanden.... 

Was die Faltwoche angeht schau dir mal die beiden Beiträge an:
&quot;Gamer folden gegen die Vergesslichkeit&quot; - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Alzheimer-Tages ab 21.09.2020

Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag 2020 (21. bis 27. September) - Anmeldung zum Gewinnspiel

Gibts auch was zu gewinnen


----------



## Sk3ptizist (5. September 2020)

danke für die Links, ich glaub ich sollte da auch mal mitrechnen gegen Alzheimer, hatte vergessen, dass FAH hier ja mehr als nur den Rumpelkammer-Thread hat 

ansonsten habe ich meine Hochleistungstabelle ^^ mal noch um die TDP/Rechenleistungs-Betrachtung ergänzt
trotz höherer TDP scheinen die neuen deutlich effizienter zu sein, sofern die TFLOP (FP32)-Angaben direkt mit den möglichen PPD zusammenhängen, kann das nur Gutes heißen...

wobei man beachten muss, dass die TFLOP-Angabe ja eigentlich [Teraflop/s] als Einheit hat und wenn man das mit einer Leistung [1 W = 1 J/s] verrechnet, man die Einheiten verrechnen muss, so dass z.B. W/TFLOP bei mir eigentlich [J/s] / [Teraflop/s] = [J/Teraflop] ist (die Sekunden kürzen sich weg), also eigentlich eine Energiebetrachtung und keine Leistungsbetrachtung
bei einer entsprechenden PPD-Betrachtung wäre das theoretisch auch so, da 1 PPD = 1 Punkt pro Tag = 1 Punkt pro 86400 Sekunden = 0,000011574 Punkte pro Sekunde [PPs]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: oops, hatte mich bei der 3070 um ne Zehnerstelle verrechnet


----------



## binär-11110110111 (5. September 2020)

Die ersten Modelle sind gelistet. Vorbestellung erst in den nächsten Tagen möglich: 
NVIDIA Grafikkarten jetzt online kaufen '|' ALTERNATE.de

PS von hier: Folding Forum &#8226; View topic - Whitelist 2070 RTX Please

...aber wie lange dauert es, die GeForce RTX 3080 Ampere nach ihrer Veröffentlichung am 17. September auf die Whitelist zu setzen ?

Jemand muss eine kaufen und uns die Geräte-ID von GPU-Z oder einer anderen zuverlässigen Quelle mitteilen.

Dann gibt einer der Freiwilligen hier die Daten auf dem Server ein und innerhalb von 24 Stunden werden sie an alle Clients weitergeleitet.

Es dauert einige Stunden, bis alle Server erreicht sind. Die automatische Aktualisierung durch den Client erfolgt ungefähr einmal im Monat oder immer dann, wenn die Datei GPUs.txt beim Starten des FAHClient-Prozesses nicht vorhanden ist...


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (5. September 2020)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Die ersten Modelle sind gelistet. Vorbestellung erst in den nächsten Tagen möglich:
> NVIDIA Grafikkarten jetzt online kaufen '|' ALTERNATE.de


Schade selbst die TUF Karten sind über 700€ dann liegt die Strix sicher bei 900€ 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G970F mit Tapatalk


----------



## binär-11110110111 (5. September 2020)

MPH_the_Legend schrieb:


> Schade selbst die TUF Karten sind über 700€ dann liegt die Strix sicher bei 900€
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G970F mit Tapatalk



Ich denke, daß dies UVP-Preise sind. Abwarten, bis Alternate die Ware auf Lager hat.


----------



## Skajaquada (5. September 2020)

Ich denke die 700 sind schon ziemlich realistisch, zumindest wenn man die anderen Händler sieht. Wobei eigentlich müsste es ja durch den Dollar Kurs ne Ecke günstiger sein, vor allem in GB. Mal schauen wie sich das entwickelt wenn die Karten wirklich gut verfügbar sind. Ich glaube auch nicht an den großen Run auf die 3080, eher auf die 3070 im Oktober.


----------



## LittleFolder (6. September 2020)

Hier mal ein recht tiefgreifender Blick auf die Technik hinter Ampere, mal gespannt wie sich das alles auf F@H auswirkt. Da Nvidia das Projekt doch recht prominent unterstützt, gehe ich zumindest davon aus, dass die RTX 3000er recht bald gut angepasst werden.  

Nvidia Ampere RTX-3000-Technik im Detail - ComputerBase

Der letzte Absatz lässt ja hoffen, dass die 3000er etwas mehr Strom sparen als es die TDP vermuten lässt, da F@H ja ein guten Beispiel sein sollte für hohe Shaderauslastung bei wenig Speicherauslastung.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (6. September 2020)

Um nicht noch weiter/mehr zu verwirren, habe ich mein neues Avatar wieder auf mein altes zurückgesetzt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ---------->   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber das nur am Rande.

PS: Morgen ist der 7. - ich hoffe, daß die Forenumstellung halbwegs glatt verläuft ...


----------



## sentinel1 (6. September 2020)

Ich beobachte eine nette Team - Rally um Platz 50, wer möchte schon unter dem TOP50 Balken stehen: PC Games Hardware Members List Rankings - Folding@Home Stats - EXTREME Overclocking 

Also ich nicht.


----------



## kampfschaaaf (7. September 2020)

Anmelden | Forum de Luxx
... teurer als die Letzte - aber für diese Aktion gesichert!

Mal sehen, ob die alle rechtzeitig ankommen und ob ein X58 Xeon W3680 mit 4GHz die wirklich bremst?


----------



## ZeroC00L1979 (7. September 2020)

kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Anmelden | Forum de Luxx
> ... teurer als die Letzte - aber für diese Aktion gesichert!
> 
> Mal sehen, ob die alle rechtzeitig ankommen und ob ein X58 Xeon W3680 mit 4GHz die wirklich bremst?



So, mein erster Beitrag im "neuen" Forum - der Link von Dir läuft leider in's Leere, was hast Dir denn gesichert?!


----------



## binär-11110110111 (7. September 2020)

So... Avatar nun auch nochmals verändert, da diese nun quadratisch sein müssen. Zudem fehlen noch ein paar Infos - siehe hier: 





> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kampfschaaaf (7. September 2020)

ZeroC00L1979 schrieb:


> So, mein erster Beitrag im "neuen" Forum - der Link von Dir läuft leider in's Leere, was hast Dir denn gesichert?!


2080ti im hwluxx. 527€ inkl. 
jetzt müssen die fürn Probelauf nur noch kommen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. September 2020)

An die Optik des Forums muss man sich echt gewöhnen > viel zu viel freier Raum für Werbung, bei meinem WQHD-Monitor nimmt das Forum gerade mal einen Drittel der Gesamtbreite ein.


----------



## sentinel1 (7. September 2020)

Die 3070 könnte eventuell mit der 2080ti gleich ziehen und wäre vom Stromverbrauch her günstiger?


----------



## mattinator (7. September 2020)

Hmm, ist jetzt das Benutzerkontrollzentrum im Forum weg ? Die Liste der beobachteten Threads mit neuen Beiträgen. Oder gibt es dafür einen Ersatz ? Ich habe bisher nichts gefunden.
EDIT: Ist wohl das hier jetzt, https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/account/alerts.


----------



## Skajaquada (8. September 2020)

Dank Nvidias Preispolitik hab ich mich doch auch noch mal für eine gebrauchte 2080Ti entschieden.
Bei 600€ incl. WaKü-Block musste ich einfach zugreifen, für den Preis hab ich ja gerade erst eine 2080 Super zurückgehen lassen 
Und eine 3080 kommt mit WaKü-Block wahrscheinlich auch auf 850€, mal schauen wie sich das mit der Verfügbarkeit entwickelt. 

Dann bekommt meine Frau ein ungeplantes Leistungsupdate und die 5700Xt Nitro+ faltet bei meinem Schwager weiter oder so 
Ist zwar echt hart für die Verkäufer, aber der Preissturz rückt den Markt gerade schon gut zurecht.


----------



## Bumblebee (8. September 2020)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> An die Optik des Forums muss man sich echt gewöhnen > viel zu viel freier Raum für Werbung, bei meinem WQHD-Monitor nimmt das Forum gerade mal einen Drittel der Gesamtbreite ein.



Ja, ist gewöhnungsbedürftig


----------



## picar81_4711 (8. September 2020)

Weiß jemand, wie ich ein anderes Gruppenmitglied auswählen/beitreten kann? Früher war ich immer F@H-Team-Member, jetzt bin ich Software-Overclocker....


----------



## JayTea (8. September 2020)

Stimmt, steht bei mir auch wieder.
Ich habe es im Profil bzw in den Einstellungen mit den Gruppen auch nicht gefunden...


----------



## binär-11110110111 (8. September 2020)

Unsere Oberbiene hats drin ...


----------



## euMelBeumel (8. September 2020)

Er wird sicherlich nen "Unikat" als Titel haben, der nicht resettet wurde - meine Vermutung.


----------



## Nono15 (8. September 2020)

Hey ho, bekommt ihr gerade auch keine wu´s für die gpu?


----------



## LittleFolder (8. September 2020)

Bei mir sieht es bisher gut aus, viele 13426 nun und wenn ich im Team bei  Hourly Production  schaue, scheint es da auch keine Probleme zu geben.


----------



## euMelBeumel (8. September 2020)

Bei mir genau das Gleiche 13426 - läuft ohne Probleme.


----------



## ZeroC00L1979 (8. September 2020)

Nono15 schrieb:


> Hey ho, bekommt ihr gerade auch keine wu´s für die gpu?



13426, 11745 & 16920 von allen Projekten was dabei mit den unterschiedlichsten PPD Angaben..... nicht optimal, aber läuft (mit regelmäßig Nachschub )


----------



## binär-11110110111 (8. September 2020)

Nono15 schrieb:


> Hey ho, bekommt ihr gerade auch keine wu´s für die gpu?



Läuft bei mir. Clienten einfach mal neu starten, ggf. Rechner neu starten, hilft meistens


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. September 2020)

Letzte Nacht hatte ich jede Menge faule P13422 (gleich beim Start "Bad WU") aber seit ich "client-type: advanced" rausgenommen habe, läuft es wieder fehlerfrei.


----------



## voodoman (8. September 2020)

Nono15 schrieb:


> Hey ho, bekommt ihr gerade auch keine wu´s für die gpu?


Bei mir auch alles gut.


----------



## kampfschaaaf (8. September 2020)

Nach dem Wechsel der GPU von Fury auf RTX wird zwar die GPU im client erkannt, er downloaded auch was aber startet das Falten nicht. Jetzt stehe ich hier wie so ein Schuljunge und bekomme die 2080ti nicht ans Falten. Hab den client schon neu installiert, Treiber runter, wieder drauf...


----------



## ZeroC00L1979 (8. September 2020)

kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Nach dem Wechsel der GPU von Fury auf RTX wird zwar die GPU im client erkannt, er downloaded auch was aber startet das Falten nicht. Jetzt stehe ich hier wie so ein Schuljunge und bekomme die 2080ti nicht ans Falten. Hab den client schon neu installiert, Treiber runter, wieder drauf...



Kann eigentlich nur am Grafikkarten Treiber liegen... Welchen nVidia Treiber hast du drauf gezogen?!


----------



## sentinel1 (8. September 2020)

.. auf Fold drücken 

Poste mal das Log, nimm Linux https://garudalinux.in/downloads.html oder Win neu aufsetzen.

Laufen denn Spiele? Nicht dass die Karte putt ist'?'


----------



## kampfschaaaf (8. September 2020)

Oh mann. Ich mußte einfach nur manuell im Slot
CUDA 1 und
OPENCL 0
setzen. Schon ging es los. Ich erinnere mich, daß ich das öfter beim Wechsel von Rot auf Grün hatte, aber nie von Grün auf Rot.
MFG

EDIT:
jetzt höre ich das sonore rauschen der Lüfter


----------



## sentinel1 (8. September 2020)

.. dann kannste ja  mal zeigen, wo der Frosch seine Locken hat  und in der TOP50 bleiben ?


----------



## ZeroC00L1979 (8. September 2020)

kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Oh mann. Ich mußte einfach nur manuell im Slot
> CUDA 1 und
> OPENCL 0
> setzen. Schon ging es los. Ich erinnere mich, daß ich das öfter beim Wechsel von Rot auf Grün hatte, aber nie von Grün auf Rot.
> ...



Na denn mal viel Freude mit dem 2080TI Flaggschiff


----------



## kampfschaaaf (8. September 2020)

stemmt gerade 3,4Mio ppd ohne jede Optimierung einfach so.
Project 13426 bei festen 1875MHz. Ich denke, da ist Potential.


----------



## ZeroC00L1979 (8. September 2020)

kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> stemmt gerade 3,4Mio ppd ohne jede Optimierung einfach so.
> Project 13426 bei festen 1875MHz. Ich denke, da ist Potential.


Sehr sehr cool  

Nur zum Vergleich for you: unter ubuntu rockt eine 2080ti die aktuellen 13426 Projekte ohne OC mit 4,1 Mio. ppd


----------



## kampfschaaaf (8. September 2020)

Ich bekomme die Tage noch ein 2011-3 Board mit 4 slots Platz und vollen 32 Lanes. Das wird auf jeden Fall für die beiden 2080ti genutzt werden. Die sind ja volle 3 Slots groß - das kann ich beim Folden auf einem ASUS X570 Strix nicht bringen, denn die Karten wären zu dicht aneinander. Ein passendes Netzteil muß ich dafür noch suchen!
... ooooder ich frage mal brooker!


----------



## ZeroC00L1979 (9. September 2020)

So Leute, ich hab dann gerade mal die Zukunft (vor)bestellt:





						Gigabyte GeForce RTX 3080 Eagle OC 10GB GDDR6X: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
					

Gigabyte GeForce RTX 3080 Eagle OC 10GB GDDR6X Grafikkarte - Kostenloser Versand ab 29€. Jetzt bei Amazon.de bestellen!



					www.amazon.de
				









						Gigabyte RTX 3090 Eagle OC 24 GB Grafikkarte: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
					

Gigabyte RTX 3090 Eagle OC 24 GB Grafikkarte - Kostenloser Versand ab 29€. Jetzt bei Amazon.de bestellen!



					www.amazon.de
				




Beide Modelle sind seit heut morgen online


----------



## voodoman (9. September 2020)

@ZeroC00L1979 
Bin mal gespannt auf die Verfügbarkeit. 

Meine 1080ti könnte auch (bald) ersetzt werden. Möchte aber erst noch die ersten Tests abwarten, wie sich die Kühler so schlagen.


----------



## ZeroC00L1979 (9. September 2020)

voodoman schrieb:


> @ZeroC00L1979
> Bin mal gespannt auf die Verfügbarkeit.
> 
> Meine 1080ti könnte auch (bald) ersetzt werden. Möchte aber erst noch die ersten Tests abwarten, wie sich die Kühler so schlagen.



Nicht nur die Verfügbarkeit der Karten ist interessant, mal sehen ob denn dann auch passende WU's zum Falten verfügbar sind. Sonst steh ich mit dem nVidia Ferrari vor nem F@H-WU Feldweg 

Ich werde über Beides berichten


----------



## mattinator (9. September 2020)

Bei den Basepoints der 13427-er Projekte haben sie in Stanford wohl eine 10-er Potenz vergessen.


----------



## ZeroC00L1979 (10. September 2020)

mattinator schrieb:


> Bei den Basepoints der 13427-er Projekte haben sie in Stanford wohl eine 10-er Potenz vergessen.



Sieht leider ganz danach aus.....


----------



## Bumblebee (10. September 2020)

ZeroC00L1979 schrieb:


> Sieht leider ganz danach aus.....



… hoffen wir mal auf Besserung ...


----------



## Skajaquada (10. September 2020)

Soo, hab gerade meine Neuerwerbung angeworfen...eine Gigabyte RTX2080Ti Aorus Extreme Waterforce. Ist ja ein verdammt schweres Teil, passte aber wie angegossen in den Rechner meiner Frau. Die RX 5700XT Nitro+ ist tatsächlich ein paar Millimeter länger, nur gefühlt ein halbes Kilo leichter. Hab mich nicht getraut die Karte in den Slot zu stecken und einfach mal ohne Schrauben los zu lassen 
Erstes Fazit 4 Mio PPD ohne Tuning in Windows bei angenehmen 43°C. Wobei die Karte serienmäßig auf 2050Mhz läuft, schon irgendwie krass im Vergleich zum angegebenen 2080Ti Standardtakt.
Jetzt lass ich sie mal nen Tag rennen und schau morgen mal wie sie sich optimieren lässt. Eine SSD für Linux hab ich auch schon fertig


----------



## ZeroC00L1979 (10. September 2020)

Skajaquada schrieb:


> Soo, hab gerade meine Neuerwerbung angeworfen...eine Gigabyte RTX2080Ti Aorus Extreme Waterforce. Ist ja ein verdammt schweres Teil, passte aber wie angegossen in den Rechner meiner Frau. Die RX 5700XT Nitro+ ist tatsächlich ein paar Millimeter länger, nur gefühlt ein halbes Kilo leichter. Hab mich nicht getraut die Karte in den Slot zu stecken und einfach mal ohne Schrauben los zu lassen
> Erstes Fazit 4 Mio PPD ohne Tuning in Windows bei angenehmen 43°C. Wobei die Karte serienmäßig auf 2050Mhz läuft, schon irgendwie krass im Vergleich zum angegebenen 2080Ti Standardtakt.
> Jetzt lass ich sie mal nen Tag rennen und schau morgen mal wie sie sich optimieren lässt. Eine SSD für Linux hab ich auch schon fertig



G E N I A L 

Und der zweite PPD Schub kommt mit deiner Linux SSD


----------



## binär-11110110111 (10. September 2020)

Muß ich glatt mal den Link zu posten - Gigabyte RTX2080Ti Aorus Extreme Waterforce

Hammer teil !


----------



## LittleFolder (10. September 2020)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Muß ich glatt mal den Link zu posten - Gigabyte RTX2080Ti Aorus Extreme Waterforce
> 
> Hammer teil !



Wenn ich das Gerät so sehe...für 600€...da ärger ich mich schon, nicht mehr auf Ebay und Kleinanzeigen geschaut zu haben...da hätte ich im Nachhinein wohl doch zugeschlagen. Nun gut, wehe Nvidia hat bei den 3070/3080 stark übertrieben, die müssen es richten^^


----------



## Skajaquada (10. September 2020)

LittleFolder schrieb:


> Wenn ich das Gerät so sehe...für 600€...da ärger ich mich schon, nicht mehr auf Ebay und Kleinanzeigen geschaut zu haben...da hätte ich im Nachhinein wohl doch zugeschlagen. Nun gut, wehe Nvidia hat bei den 3070/3080 stark übertrieben, die müssen es richten^^



Ich hoffe ja, dass die 3080 wirklich gut wird. Will ja schließlich auch Eine  Aber bei der 3070 bin ich etwas skeptisch. Warum zum Geier ist der Preis so niedrig angesetzt, wenn die Leistung so viel höher ist? Und es gibt ja auch schon ein paar ernüchternde Benchmarks.
Daher besser erstmal eine sau gute 2080Ti für 600€, als eine Durchwachsene 3080 für 900€. Denn ich muss ja auch immer noch den WaKü-Block mit einrechnen. Und im Verbrauch werden die sich ja auch nicht groß unterscheiden.

Und dann lachen wir alle, wenn BigNavi doch der Überflieger wird


----------



## binär-11110110111 (12. September 2020)

Ich wußte gar nicht, daß WUBI neu/ weiter entwickelt wurde. Recht praktisch, wenn man kein echtes Dual-Boot einrichten möchte. Werd' ich bei Gelegenheit mal testen...


----------



## eiernacken1983 (13. September 2020)

Mir ist "zufällig" kurz vor der Faltwoche eine seeehr günstige und neue MSI 5700 XT Gaming X zugeflogen, die mein Radeon only - Gespann ergänzt. Hier stellt sich immer wieder die Frage, wie praktikabel 2 GPUs in einem Gehäuse sind; nun ist nämlich kein Platz mehr im Kasten. Praktisch ist da natürlich, wenn eine der Karten ein Blower ist.

Burn In über Nacht war erfolgreich, jetzt zuckeln sie beide mit etwa 100 W vor sich hin (kann man da noch von Burn in sprechen ).

Die untere Karte ist unkritisch, auch wegen des Monster-Kühler in Verbindung mit der niedrigen Leistung von 100 W. Die obere (Blower 5700 XT AE) läuft mit 83 Grad Hotspot. Erträglich wurde es aber erst durch den vorgeschnallten 140 mm Noctua-Lüfter; ohne den lag der Hotspot bei 102 C. Hätte ih nicht gedacht, wieviel das bringt, da ein bisschen Luft dazwischen zu pusten.

Das lass ich mal bis zum Ende der Faltwoche so laufen und dann mal sehen, was ich mit der Gaming X mache...

Das ,al so als Anregung, wer über ein luftgekühltes Doppelgespann nachdenkt. Die obere Karte sollte aber nur 2 Slots hoch sein, sonst gibts da einen fetten Hitzestau

Edit: Die Verkabelung der unteren Karte ist verbesserungswürdig. Karte wurde aber heute nacht hinzugebaut und da ich über Nacht testen wollte, wie es läuft, ist es provisorisch geworden...


----------



## ZeroC00L1979 (13. September 2020)

eiernacken1983 schrieb:


> Mir ist "zufällig" kurz vor der Faltwoche eine seeehr günstige und neue MSI 5700 XT Gaming X zugeflogen, die mein Radeon only - Gespann ergänzt. Hier stellt sich immer wieder die Frage, wie praktikabel 2 GPUs in einem Gehäuse sind; nun ist nämlich kein Platz mehr im Kasten. Praktisch ist da natürlich, wenn eine der Karten ein Blower ist.
> 
> Burn In über Nacht war erfolgreich, jetzt zuckeln sie beide mit etwa 100 W vor sich hin (kann man da noch von Burn in sprechen ).
> 
> ...



Sehr cool 

Und noch ein Tipp wie man die Wärme aus dem Gehäuse "raus" kriegt ist das hier:





						EZDIY-FAB Grafikkarte Vertikal Halterung,GPU Halter,GPU Mount,Video Card Support Kit mit PCIE Riser Kabel-20cm: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
					

EZDIY-FAB Grafikkarte Vertikal Halterung,GPU Halter,GPU Mount,Video Card Support Kit mit PCIE Riser Kabel-20cm - Kostenloser Versand ab 29€. Jetzt bei Amazon.de bestellen!



					www.amazon.de


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. September 2020)

@eiernacken1983:
Du könntest noch mit Karton oder so Luftleitbleche machen damit der 140er Lüfter die Luft noch besser zwischen die Karten pustet > dürfte wahrscheinlich noch ein paar Grad bringen.


----------



## kampfschaaaf (13. September 2020)

eiernacken1983 schrieb:


> Mir ist "zufällig" kurz vor der Faltwoche eine seeehr günstige und neue MSI 5700 XT Gaming X zugeflogen, die mein Radeon only - Gespann ergänzt. Hier stellt sich immer wieder die Frage, wie praktikabel 2 GPUs in einem Gehäuse sind; nun ist nämlich kein Platz mehr im Kasten. Praktisch ist da natürlich, wenn eine der Karten ein Blower ist.
> 
> Burn In über Nacht war erfolgreich, jetzt zuckeln sie beide mit etwa 100 W vor sich hin (kann man da noch von Burn in sprechen ).
> 
> ...


Hai,
tausch unbedingt die Plätze der Karten, falls die 3slot nicht zu arg hindert.. Der DHE (Blower) muß unten hin, falls der da noch irgendwo ein PCIe mit genügend Landes findet.... Der profitiert von Deinem Lüfter unten. Ansonsten saugt der nur den Wahnsinn des anderen Kühlers an.
MfG


----------



## eiernacken1983 (13. September 2020)

Da hier einige 2080Ti-Gebraucht-Neu-Besitzer mit sagenhaften Credits aufgewartet haben (4 Mio. Punkte) im Vergleich zu meiner UV-UC-5700XT mit 1,2 Mio. PPD hat mich das nicht mehr losgelassen, wo die 3,3 fache Mehrleistung herkommt, obwohl es nur rd. 70 % mehr Streamprozessoren auf der 2080 TI gibt (4352 vs. 2580). 

Als großer Freund der Effizienz müsste man ja fast die Arbeit mit den Radeons wieder einstellen (meine folgenden Erkenntnisse haben das aber wieder verworfen). 

Mir war bewusst, dass es einen Quick Return Bonus gibt, der schnelles Ableifern von WUs besonders belohnt und zwar mit überproportionaler Punktevergabe im Vergleich zum schnelleren Abliefern. Ich habe mir daher mal bei FaH die Formel gesucht (https://foldingathome.org/support/faq/points/)  und das für eine 13426 durchgerechnet. Referenz ist eine TPF von 120 Sekunden, die ich mit einer auf 1770 Mhz gedrosselten 5700 XT erreiche. Die Karte schluckt an diesem Punkt etwa 100 W. Mit den Formeln auf der Seite habe ich auch ziemlich genau die Punkte getroffen, die mir mein Client für die 13426 ausgeworfen hat. Also kann das so falsch nicht sein, was ich in die Tabelle geschrieben habe  

Erkenntnis: Mit Halbierung der Rechenzeit von 120 auf 60 Sekunden verdoppelt sich der WU-Durchsatz pro Tag (logisch, +100 %). Doch dafür gibt es pro Tag nicht nur +100% Punkte, sondern wegen des QRB sogar +183 %. Eine 2080 Ti, mit 4 Mio PPD müsste dann bei 53 Sekunden TPF liegen: das bedeutet dann + 126 % mehr WUs pro Tag und bombastische 241 % mehr Punkte im Vergleich zu meiner 5700 XT.

Fazit Erkenntnis: Der QRB haut rein, insbesondere in den Regionen ab 2080 und drüber (Ti) bringen schon kleine Verkürzungen der Rechenzeit nochmal richtig mehr Punkte. Wer allein nach PPD optimiert hat daher trotz geringen Grenznutzens sogar Anreize zum OCen, da der übermäßige Stromverbrauch durch übermäßig Punkte kompensiert wird  

Beruhigung für mich: ganz so mies ist die 5700 XT nicht. EIne 2080 Ti haut je nach Taktung zwar doppelt soviele WUs raus, kostete aber auch bisher das dreifache und zieht vermutlich auch mindestens doppelt soviel Strom wie meine runtergetaktete Karte (ja ich weiß, eine 2080 Ti kann man auch UCen). Wenn einem daher der wissenschaftliche Output wichtig ist (gemessen in # der bearbeiteten WUs) dann sind auch die Navi-Karten eine halbwegs kosteneffiziente Option.

Vielleicht hilft es ja jemandem (bspw. Besitzer kleiner Karten, die sich die Sinnfrage stellen)


----------



## eiernacken1983 (13. September 2020)

kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Hai,
> tausch unbedingt die Plätze der Karten, falls die 3slot nicht zu arg hindert.. Der DHE (Blower) muß unten hin, falls der da noch irgendwo ein PCIe mit genügend Landes findet.... Der profitiert von Deinem Lüfter unten. Ansonsten saugt der nur den Wahnsinn des anderen Kühlers an.
> MfG



Habe ich überlegt; aber wenn ich die Karten tausche, dann ist zwischen der dicken (dann oben) und der dünnen (dann unten) 1 cm Platz. Da gibts nach meinem Verständnis Luftstau pur für die obere Karte.

Aktuell sind die Temperaturen der oberen Karte auch ok (75,6 C GPU und 83,0 C Hotspot; jeweils 20 Stunden Durchschnitt mit Dauerdoppelfalten).  Ohne den 140er Lüfter wäre es wirklich keine Dauerlösung, aber mit ist das besser als von mir erwartet. Die Karton-Lösung vom Chefaerodynamiker A.Meier werde ich noch probieren.

Ich kanns ja mal andersrum testen, falls ich Lust habe, die Verkabelung ordentlich zu machen...

Ergänzung: beide Karten @stock würde natürlich überhaupt nicht funktionieren. Das doch gute Temperatur-Ergebnis kommt primär aus der fast-Halbierung des Strombedarfs beider Karten.


----------



## ZeroC00L1979 (14. September 2020)

eiernacken1983 schrieb:


> Da hier einige 2080Ti-Gebraucht-Neu-Besitzer mit sagenhaften Credits aufgewartet haben (4 Mio. Punkte) im Vergleich zu meiner UV-UC-5700XT mit 1,2 Mio. PPD hat mich das nicht mehr losgelassen, wo die 3,3 fache Mehrleistung herkommt, obwohl es nur rd. 70 % mehr Streamprozessoren auf der 2080 TI gibt (4352 vs. 2580).
> 
> Als großer Freund der Effizienz müsste man ja fast die Arbeit mit den Radeons wieder einstellen (meine folgenden Erkenntnisse haben das aber wieder verworfen).
> 
> ...



Wow, das nenn ich mal Analyse & Recherche 👍


----------



## eiernacken1983 (14. September 2020)

ZeroC00L1979 schrieb:


> Wow, das nenn ich mal Analyse & Recherche 👍


Das habe ich alles nur für Dich gemacht  

Im übrigen beschränkte sich die Recherche auf die Eingabe "Quick return bonus FaH" bei Google. Die "Analyse" ist in einem Zeitraum geschehen, wo ich gewartet habe, dass die GPU für Spiele frei wird.


----------



## Bumblebee (14. September 2020)

eiernacken1983 schrieb:


> Habe ich überlegt; aber wenn ich die Karten tausche, dann ist zwischen der dicken (dann oben) und der dünnen (dann unten) 1 cm Platz. Da gibts nach meinem Verständnis Luftstau pur für die obere Karte.
> 
> Aktuell sind die Temperaturen der oberen Karte auch ok (75,6 C GPU und 83,0 C Hotspot; jeweils 20 Stunden Durchschnitt mit Dauerdoppelfalten).  Ohne den 140er Lüfter wäre es wirklich keine Dauerlösung, aber mit ist das besser als von mir erwartet. Die Karton-Lösung vom Chefaerodynamiker A.Meier werde ich noch probieren.
> 
> ...



Nachdem ich schon seit "ewigen Zeiten" mit solchen *DUAL-Layout's* arbeite kann ich all das geschriebene bestätigen
Also:
"Schmale" oben / "fette" unten
Querbelüftung durch einen einblasenden Lüfter

Und bei ganz "hitzigen" Kandidaten im offenen Aufbau noch einen *ausblasenden* Lüfter oben drauf




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skajaquada (14. September 2020)

Die Ausbeute von den Radeons ist echt gut. Sind halt nur "Mittelklasse" GPUs, aber da auf gutem Niveau. Vor dem Preisverfall definitiv die bessere Alternative zur 2070.
Nur die Hitzeentwicklung ist deutlich größer, vor allem unter Last.
Ich hab daher halt lieber direkt beide Karten unter Wasser gesetzt, die Wärmeentwicklung war mir dann doch zu groß bei zwei 5700xt 
Falls jemand übrigens noch eine RX5700xt sucht, ich hätte jetzt eine Nitro+ mit Luft und WaKü-Block übrig. Möchte mir nicht einen Mischbetrieb von Nvidia und AMD in einem Rechner antun...


----------



## ZeroC00L1979 (14. September 2020)

Skajaquada schrieb:


> Möchte mir nicht einen Mischbetrieb von Nvidia und AMD in einem Rechner antun...



Wobei das rein (treiber)technisch kein Problem ist. Ich hatte auch mal eine Weile eine Radeon VII (ein wunderschönes Teil 💖) zusammen mit einer RTX 2070 am Laufen. 

Falteten beide entspannt vor sich hin - und die Radeon VII mit locker flockigen 2,8 Mio. PPD  👍


----------



## Skajaquada (14. September 2020)

Okay, vielleicht versuche ich das dann einfach mal...zuviele GPUs für so wenige Rechner


----------



## eiernacken1983 (15. September 2020)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Nachdem ich schon seit "ewigen Zeiten" mit solchen *DUAL-Layout's* arbeite kann ich all das geschriebene bestätigen
> Also:
> "Schmale" oben / "fette" unten
> Querbelüftung durch einen einblasenden Lüfter
> ...


Ich würde ja gern mal ein Panoramabild deines gesamten Fuhrparks sehen wollen...

Hast Du eigentlich eine Eigenerzeugung (PV-Anlage, kleines BHKW o.ä.) oder musst Du 100 % Netzstrom ziehen (ich bin in der Energiewirtschaft und interessiere mich daher für solche Hintergründe)?

Naive Hochrechnung:
geg.: 60 Mio. PPD 24 hr Average
Annahme meinerseits: mind. 2,5 Mio. PPD bei einem Mischfuhrpark aus mittleren und neuen Karten
--> rd. 24 Grafikkarten = 60 Mio. / 2,5 Mio.
Annahme: du lässt UV/UC laufen, sonst hebt das Haus wegen der warmen Luft wie ein Ballon ab --> 150 W / Karte
--> 150 W /GPU* 24 GPU = 3,6 kW
--> 3,6 kW * 8000 h = 28.800 kWh (rd. das achtfache eines 4 Personen-Haushalts, aber mehr als das 8-fache des wissenschaftlichen Ausstoßes eines durchschnittlichen 4-Personen-HH 

So, jetzt habe ich Dich mit Spekulationen so unter Druck gesetzt, dass dein Pressesprecher Fakten bringen muss


----------



## Bumblebee (15. September 2020)

Einen Pressesprecher kann ich mir bei den Auslagen nicht auch noch leisten   

Ohne zu sehr ins Detail zu gehen hier die "Fakten"
Nein, keine Eigenerzeugung; aber nahezu vollständig (95%) *grüner* Strom
Durch den hohen Bezug habe ich aber wehnigstens (bewusst mit *h* geschrieben) preisreduzierten Industriestrom


----------



## eiernacken1983 (15. September 2020)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Einen Pressesprecher kann ich mir bei den Auslagen nicht auch noch leisten
> 
> Ohne zu sehr ins Detail zu gehen hier die "Fakten"
> Nein, keine Eigenerzeugung; aber nahezu vollständig (95%) *grüner* Strom
> Durch den hohen Bezug habe ich aber wehnigstens (bewusst mit *h* geschrieben) preisreduzierten Industriestrom



Kleine (unrealistischer) Anregung: Wenn Du über 100.000 kWh kommst, muss der Netzbetreiber einen Zähler mit Lastgangmessung verbauen und dich bzw. deinen Stromlieferanten anders abrechnen. Dadurch sinken bei konstanter Abnahme die im Strompreis enthaltenen Netzentgelte um  25 - 35 %. Zusätzlich  wirst Du dadurch Sondervertragskunde, mit der Folge, dass die im Strompreis ebenfalls enthaltene Konzessionsabgabe von 1,32 ct bis 2,39 ct/kWh (je nach EW-Zahl deines Wohnortes) auf fixe 0,11 ct/kWh sinkt.

Wenn man das mal "groß" (aber auch unrealistisch) denkt, müsste man eigentlich die Teamrechner an einem Ort konzentrieren, um ganz einfach über die 100.000 kWh Abnahme zu kommen. Einsparung bei Konzessionsabgabe mach im besten Fall 2 ct/kWh aus (in Städten > 500.000 EW) und die Einsoarung bei den Netzentgelten dürfte bei knappen 2 ct liegen.  Dadurch könnte man bis zu 4 ct/kWh (netto) bzw.  4,76 ct/kWh (brutto ab 01.01.21)  Bezugspreis zusätzlich einsparen (hm, rettet einen aber auch nur bedingt .


----------



## JayTea (15. September 2020)

Ob das in der Schweiz auch so ist?
Oder ist das EU-weit so geregelt?


----------



## JayTea (15. September 2020)

Dankenswerterweise hab ich von brooker einen i5 3750 (4C/4T, 3,4 GHz BaseClock, 3,8GHz Turbo) geschickt bekommen, sodass ich auf dem alten ASUS-Mainboard mit H77er Chipsatz nun eine PCiE 3.0-Anbindung (statt 2.0 wie zuvor mit dem i3 2125) habe!  
Es faltet aber nicht die CPU sondern unter Ubuntu eine GTX 1660. Den Punkten nach zu urteilen ist der Output sogar auch etwas besser was ich hauptsächlich dem höheren Takt zuspreche.

Generelle Fragen:
Unter Windows sehe ich bei CPU-Z, dass der Takt je nach Systemauslastung (z. B. bei Windows Updates) zwischen 1,6 GHz@0,75 V und 3,6 GHz@1,064 V schwankt.  Einfach so lassen oder was kann ich wie, wo optimieren (gefaltet wird wie gesagt nur unter Ubuntu; siehe unten).

Ubuntuspezifische Fragen:
Kann ich irgendwo die Spannung (VCore) und die aktuelle Taktung der Kerne sehen; so wie unter Windows mit CPU-Z.

Zusammenfassend gefragt kann ich davon ausgehen, dass die CPU (unter Ubuntu) gescheit (hoch)taktet?
Der GPU-Auslastung nach zu urteilen ja, denn diese liegt bei 99 - 100 %. Ggf. lässt sich durch Anpassung aber auch noch was an Strom einsparen?!

Danke euch fürs Feedback!


----------



## eiernacken1983 (15. September 2020)

JayTea schrieb:


> Ob das in der Schweiz auch so ist?
> Oder ist das EU-weit so geregelt?


Nee, das ist (krasser) Detailkram, der in jedem Land anders und in D am kompliziertesten geregelt ist.


----------



## Skajaquada (15. September 2020)

Ich danke dem Brooker auch schon mal für das Netzteil, damit steht dem Umbau vom Trabbi auf Lamborghini nix mehr im Wege. Okay ich muss noch die passende 3080 ergattern , aber zumindest die Wasserkühlung kommt morgen mit der Post.
Der Wakü-Block ist auch ziemlich interessant, viel kleiner als die Klopper von den 5700xt bei nahezu gleichem Gewicht.
Also wem die 3090 mit Luftkühlung zu groß ist kann einfach auf Wasser umsteigen, da passt dann sogar noch ein AGB davor


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. September 2020)

Industriestrom bzw. Business wie EWB dass nennt > mit anderen Worten über 50'000 kWh im Jahr (minimum das 5-fach von uns )


----------



## LittleFolder (15. September 2020)

Unglaublich 
Meine Frau und ich hatten bisher immer so 1.300-1.400 kWh pro Jahr, nun zu dritt wären es evt. so 1,6k-1,8k geworden...da schau ich schon nicht schlecht, wenn allein durch meinen einen Rechner nun so 2.000 kWh on Top kommen...aber da bin ich ja noch ein kleiner Fisch^^


----------



## kampfschaaaf (15. September 2020)

LittleFolder schrieb:


> Unglaublich
> Meine Frau und ich hatten bisher immer so 1.300-1.400 kWh pro Jahr, nun zu dritt wären es evt. so 1,6k-1,8k geworden...da schau ich schon nicht schlecht, wenn allein durch meinen einen Rechner nun so 2.000 kWh on Top kommen...aber da bin ich ja noch *ein kleiner Fisch*^^


Viele kleine Fische ergeben einen großen Schwarm!


----------



## Skajaquada (16. September 2020)

Früher hab ich den Strom für Beleuchtung und olle Gefriertruhen rausgehauen. Das waren auch mal eben 1000W die fast 24h liefen. Dann doch lieber für was Besseres verballern


----------



## ZeroC00L1979 (16. September 2020)

Skajaquada schrieb:


> Früher hab ich den Strom für Beleuchtung und olle Gefriertruhen rausgehauen. Das waren auch mal eben 1000W die fast 24h liefen. Dann doch lieber für was Besseres verballern



Das müssen aber krasse Gefriertruhen gewesen sein...


----------



## eiernacken1983 (16. September 2020)

Ich habe ein kleines Störgefühl über mich selber, wenn ich dem Rest der Familie hinterherlaufe, um nicht benötigtes Licht auszumachen, darauf bestehe, dass der Kühlschrank schnell wieder geschlossen wird, etc. während unterm Schreibtisch die 200 - 300 W Dauerleistung laufen


----------



## LittleFolder (16. September 2020)

eiernacken1983 schrieb:


> Ich habe ein kleines Störgefühl über mich selber, wenn ich dem Rest der Familie hinterherlaufe, um nicht benötigtes Licht auszumachen, darauf bestehe, dass der Kühlschrank schnell wieder geschlossen wird, etc. während unterm Schreibtisch die 200 - 300 W Dauerleistung laufen



Geht mir genauso^^ Nichts sinnlos laufen lassen, möglichst wenig im Standby aber der Rechner darf sich dauerhaft 250W genehmigen


----------



## Bumblebee (16. September 2020)

LittleFolder schrieb:


> Geht mir genauso^^ Nichts sinnlos laufen lassen, möglichst wenig im Standby aber der Rechner darf sich dauerhaft 250W genehmigen


(Auch) darum sind wir hier PCGH*Extreme*


----------



## LittleFolder (16. September 2020)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> (Auch) darum sind wir hier PCGH*Extreme*


Das merk ich hier jeden Tag aufs Neue^^
Hatte vorher ewig keinen Rechner mehr, nur eine PS4 und nun mit F@H: neuer Rechner und Laptop (<-- der "nur" für Boinc auf Arbeit), ständig über Hardware belesen, wie wirkt sich was auf F@H aus, Effizienz der Grakas und das Forum hier nicht zu vergessen. Bloß Zocken kommt irgendwie zu kurz


----------



## eiernacken1983 (16. September 2020)

LittleFolder schrieb:


> ...  Bloß Zocken kommt irgendwie zu kurz



Jaja, ich dachte, mit 2 Grafikkarten würde sich das entspannen; habe aber gestern Abend dann auch nur ein paar YT-Videos konsumiert, weil beide GPUs beschäftigt waren


----------



## ZeroC00L1979 (16. September 2020)

eiernacken1983 schrieb:


> Jaja, ich dachte, mit 2 Grafikkarten würde sich das entspannen; habe aber gestern Abend dann auch nur ein paar YT-Videos konsumiert, weil beide GPUs beschäftigt waren


----------



## LittleFolder (16. September 2020)

eiernacken1983 schrieb:


> Jaja, ich dachte, mit 2 Grafikkarten würde sich das entspannen; habe aber gestern Abend dann auch nur ein paar YT-Videos konsumiert, weil beide GPUs beschäftigt waren


Ja, kann ich bestätigen. Extra am Anfang vom Laptop mit der 1650 Mobile auf den Rechner gewechselt mit der 2070 Super und dem Gedanken "Da sind die Aufträge schneller fertig, kann man dann am Abend auch mal pausieren und zocken"

Etwas weiter bin ich vor 4-5 Wochen das letzte Mal bei Wichter 3 gekommen, immerhin im letzten Addon angekommen aber in letzter Zeit läuft höchstens Netflix am Rechner...nicht am Fernseher...Strom sparen und so


----------



## Skajaquada (16. September 2020)

Hätte mir jemand vor 6 Monaten gesagt, dass ich meine Überstunden in eine RTX 3080 investiere mit der ich erstmal überhaupt nicht zocke, ich hätte schallend gelacht 
Aber am Ende ist die so viel effektiver als die 3 rx5700xt, dass ich sogar noch Strom damit spare. Und meine Family freut sich über fette Grafikpower in jedem Rechner


----------



## binär-11110110111 (16. September 2020)

Lust auf NEUE HARDWARE ??? Dann macht beim PCGH-Gewinnspiel mit ! Auch zum Falten ist hier der ein oder andere Leckerbissen dabei. Wäre echt cool, wenn einer von uns was entspr. gewinnt.


----------



## LittleFolder (16. September 2020)

Gerade zumindest erstmal das Video von PCGH zur 3080 angeschaut, die zieht ja leider wirklich straff ihre 320W...bin dann zwar mal noch auf die ersten Erfahrungsberichte hier gespannt, gerade was das minimale und zb. 75% PL in der Stromaufnahme ausmachen...aber so schaue ich erstmal weiter auf die 3070 und warte da mal die Tests ab. Die ist mit 220W TDP schon eher in meinem Bereich.


----------



## Skajaquada (16. September 2020)

Ja das wird schon knapp mit dem Strom, vor allem wenn die Custom Karten laut Igor schon locker mal 400+ Watt saugen können und sogar 550W in den Peaks. Da geht unter 700W Netzteil nix, wenn man hochtakten möchte.
Und an 2 Karten im Verbund auf einem Board ist unter 1000W nicht zu denken.
Von der Wärmeentwicklung mal ganz abgesehen


----------



## eiernacken1983 (17. September 2020)

Ein "anderes Magazin" (CB) hat es doch getestet:
Powerlimit von 320 auf 270 W (-15,625 %)  --> Performance in Spielen: -4,2 %

Wahrscheinlich lässt sich das Spielchen in dem Ausmaß nochmal ähnlich effektiv durchführen: 320 auf 220 (-31,25 %) --> Leistung : -10 %.

Wird man zwar testen müssen, wäre aber eine Überraschung, wenn es nicht in so ein vergleichbares Ausmaß annimmt.
War bei nVidia in der letzten Generation vielleicht niocht ganz so krass, weil sie mangels Konkurrenz mit Turing nicht an die Schmerzgrenze mussten, aber diesmal haben sie alles aus dem Chip gequetscht. Folglich wird man das mit ein wenig Einsatz manuell korrigieren können.


----------



## eiernacken1983 (17. September 2020)

Skajaquada schrieb:


> Ja das wird schon knapp mit dem Strom, vor allem wenn die Custom Karten laut Igor schon locker mal 400+ Watt saugen können und sogar 550W in den Peaks. Da geht unter 700W Netzteil nix, wenn man hochtakten möchte.
> Und an 2 Karten im Verbund auf einem Board ist unter 1000W nicht zu denken.
> Von der Wärmeentwicklung mal ganz abgesehen


Das waren aber Peaks im ms-Bereich. Da Dir die 2 Karten beim Spielen nix nützen, hoffe ich, dass Du hier schon einen 3080 -- Doppel-Falt-Verbund planst. Da würdest Du doch hoffentlich die Karten einbremsen, um effizienter zu werden (siehe oben).

Ich betreibe meinen MilkyWay@Home Cruncher mit 2 x Radeon VII und einem 3950X; und zwar mit einem 750 W Netzteil. Die GPUs laufen mit 140 W und 110 W jeweils bei 1600 Mhz (krasse Streuung, oder?) und die CPU ist auf 120 W gebremts. Durch UV sinken ja auch immer deutlich die Lastspitzen im ms-Bereich.

Die 3080 hat doch auch genug Leistung, dass man durch UV/UC mal auf 10 % verzichten kann


----------



## LittleFolder (17. September 2020)

Da ich meine 2070 Super nun auch noch nicht soooo lange habe, werde ich erstmal brav abwarten...zum einen, was die 3070 bringt und was noch von AMD kommt. Wäre mir ein Stromverbrauch bis 500W egal, wäre die 3080 schon im Warenkorb^^


----------



## Skajaquada (17. September 2020)

Soo, da ist auf jeden Fall schon mal der Block bei mir gelandet. Sehr klein und geradezu filigran im Angesicht des Kloppers auf der RX 5700xt Nitro+. Aber wenn er gut kühlt wird die 3080 eine echte Alternative für kleine Cases...


----------



## Skajaquada (17. September 2020)

eiernacken1983 schrieb:


> Das waren aber Peaks im ms-Bereich. Da Dir die 2 Karten beim Spielen nix nützen, hoffe ich, dass Du hier schon einen 3080 -- Doppel-Falt-Verbund planst. Da würdest Du doch hoffentlich die Karten einbremsen, um effizienter zu werden (siehe oben).
> 
> Ich betreibe meinen MilkyWay@Home Cruncher mit 2 x Radeon VII und einem 3950X; und zwar mit einem 750 W Netzteil. Die GPUs laufen mit 140 W und 110 W jeweils bei 1600 Mhz (krasse Streuung, oder?) und die CPU ist auf 120 W gebremts. Durch UV sinken ja auch immer deutlich die Lastspitzen im ms-Bereich.
> 
> Die 3080 hat doch auch genug Leistung, dass man durch UV/UC mal auf 10 % verzichten kann



Ja es geht mir am Ende um die Realisierung eines reinen Falt-Systems. In einem möglichst kleinen Gehäuse und einer Silent-Wakü. Da kommt dann sicher nur ein Drosseln der Karten in Frage, sonst könnte ich die Leistung auch gar nicht effektiv wegkühlen (außer mit einem externen Radiator). Ich werde aber mit einer Karte einfach mal auf´s Ganze gehen um mein generelles Kühlkonzept zu testen. daher hänge ich wohl auch erst einmal eine 5700xt mit der 3080 zusammen um das Wasser zum Kochen zu bringen 

Am Ende möchte ich eigentlich gerne die Radeons durch die 3080er ersetzen, da ich damit bei 30% mehr Watt sicher locker die 4-5fache Geschwindigkeit raushole.


----------



## ZeroC00L1979 (17. September 2020)

Skajaquada schrieb:


> Ja es geht mir am Ende um die Realisierung eines reinen Falt-Systems. In einem möglichst kleinen Gehäuse und einer Silent-Wakü. Da kommt dann sicher nur ein Drosseln der Karten in Frage, sonst könnte ich die Leistung auch gar nicht effektiv wegkühlen (außer mit einem externen Radiator). Ich werde aber mit einer Karte einfach mal auf´s Ganze gehen um mein generelles Kühlkonzept zu testen. daher hänge ich wohl auch erst einmal eine 5700xt mit der 3080 zusammen um das Wasser zum Kochen zu bringen
> 
> Am Ende möchte ich eigentlich gerne die Radeons durch die 3080er ersetzen, da ich damit bei 30% mehr Watt sicher locker die 4-5fache Geschwindigkeit raushole.



Ich bin gespannt auf dein silent-wakü-3080-folding-system  keep us updated pls


----------



## picar81_4711 (17. September 2020)

So, hab mir eine RTX3080er bestellt. Hab grad gesehen, dass auch in der GPUs.txt sie bereits aufgeführt ist....also dann kann es ja losgehen....


----------



## kampfschaaaf (17. September 2020)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> So, hab mir eine RTX3080er bestellt. Hab grad gesehen, dass auch in der GPUs.txt sie bereits aufgeführt ist....also dann kann es ja losgehen....


Endlich! Habe Raff gebeten die GPU im RIG mal falten zu lassen, aber der arme Kerl macht wohl genug Dienst momentan. 
Dann mußt Du mal eben erfalten, was sie drauf hat. Ich erwarte eine 36% Steigerung gegenüber der 2080ti@Stock. Orakelt natürlich.


----------



## Nono15 (17. September 2020)

mich würde u.a. auch interessieren, wie die 3070 abschneidet beim falten wenn sie dann rauskommen .....


----------



## Sk3ptizist (17. September 2020)

ich verstehe nicht, warum das hier nicht standarmäßig mitgetestet wird, mal 2-3 WUs zu falten und zu vergleichen, schließlich gehört das Team von hier ja zu den Top10 weltweit
würde ich jedenfalls gut finden, wenn man auch an die Falter denkt ...



kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Ich erwarte eine 36% Steigerung gegenüber der 2080ti@Stock


ich erwarte(/hoffe auf) deutlich mehr

wen man sich mal den Anstieg der PPD über die letzten Generationen anschaut, gab es im Mittel je Generation ca. 100% mehr (ohne die 2080Ti mit zu betrachten)


Sk3ptizist schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



habe bis jetzt leider noch keine "realen" Daten zur 3080 finden können


----------



## ZeroC00L1979 (17. September 2020)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> So, hab mir eine RTX3080er bestellt. Hab grad gesehen, dass auch in der GPUs.txt sie bereits aufgeführt ist....also dann kann es ja losgehen....



Dito  Mal sehen ob das mit der Lieferung am Samstag klappt


----------



## ursmii (18. September 2020)

Sk3ptizist schrieb:


> ich verstehe nicht, warum das hier nicht standarmäßig mitgetestet wird, mal 2-3 WUs zu falten und zu vergleichen, schließlich gehört das Team von hier ja zu den Top10 weltweit
> würde ich jedenfalls gut finden, wenn man auch an die Falter denkt ...


das mit dem vergleichen wird einfach schwierig, wenn man keine standardisierte umgebung und keine test-wu's hat.
sonst werden die zahlen einfach "erfahrungswerte" und die können höchstens einen trend aufzeigen.


----------



## ZeroC00L1979 (18. September 2020)

ursmii schrieb:


> das mit dem vergleichen wird einfach schwierig, wenn man keine standardisierte umgebung und keine test-wu's hat.
> sonst werden die zahlen einfach "erfahrungswerte" und die können höchstens einen trend aufzeigen.



Das is schon richtig, aber zumindest eine grobe Indikation hier für's Forum würde ich auch begrüßen 



ursmii schrieb:


> ...und die können höchstens einen trend aufzeigen.



The trend is your friend


----------



## Sk3ptizist (18. September 2020)

ursmii schrieb:


> das mit dem vergleichen wird einfach schwierig, wenn man keine standardisierte umgebung


wie meinst Du das? ich dachte eine standardisierte Umgebung liegt hier vor


ursmii schrieb:


> keine test-wu's hat


naja, meist sind die Punkte für gleiche/ähnliche WUs bei mir rel. konstant oder meinst Du damit, dass man die neuen GPUs noch nicht testen kann, solange sie nicht bei FAH hinterlegt/eingefügt sind?


ursmii schrieb:


> sonst werden die zahlen einfach "erfahrungswerte" und die können höchstens einen trend aufzeigen.


immerhin, bis jetzt kann man nur raten, welchen Trend es gibt ^^


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. September 2020)

Sk3ptizist schrieb:


> wie meinst Du das? ich dachte eine standardisierte Umgebung liegt hier vor


Es gibt einfach viel zu viel unterschiedliche WUs die unterschiedlich gut laufen:
Wenn ich nur schon die letzten zwei Wochen anschaue, dann hab bei meinen Titan X-M eine PPD-Spanne von 600kPPD bis 1,2MPPD wobei der Durchschnitt momentan bei guten 1,1MPPD liegt.

Wenn du jetzt einfach in freier "Wildbahn" testes, was bekommst du dann für eine WU?
Eine mit 600kPPD oder 1,2MPPD oder doch was zwischen drin?


----------



## ursmii (18. September 2020)

12:52:57:WU00:FS01:0x22roject: 13435 (Run 253, Clone 1, Gen 7)
...
15:57:05:WU00:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
15:57:05:WU00:FS01:Final credit estimate, *493131*.00 points
das tut guuuuuuut  und natürlich auch


----------



## ProfBoom (18. September 2020)

Eine Alternative wäre ein paar WUs aus der freien Wildbahn auszuwählen und in FAHBench zu integrieren.
Leider gibt es noch keine offizielle Version, die Core22 unterstützt.
Damit hätte man zwar keine direkten PPD, sondern nur ns/day. Die könnte man wahrscheinlich sogar in PPD umrechnen.


----------



## longerdaanyou (18. September 2020)

ursmii schrieb:


> 12:52:57:WU00:FS01:0x22roject: 13435 (Run 253, Clone 1, Gen 7)
> ...
> 15:57:05:WU00:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
> 15:57:05:WU00:FS01:Final credit estimate, *493131*.00 points
> das tut guuuuuuut  und natürlich auch


Ist das schon die 3080?


----------



## ursmii (18. September 2020)

longerdaanyou schrieb:


> Ist das schon die 3080?


nein - das war die Asus ROG Strix 2080TI mit 1950MHz
aber da kam gleich noch meine EVGA 2080 TI FTW3 mit 2010MHz und die hat
16:51:49:WU00:FS01:0x22roject: 13434 (Run 255, Clone 1, Gen 7)
...
19:49:06:WU00:FS01:Final credit estimate, 502989.00 points gemacht und hat als nächsten eine 13435 erhalten
erwartet 500K
momentan scheine ich mit "hochpreisigen" beglückt zu werden.    hoffe ihr auch


----------



## ZeroC00L1979 (18. September 2020)

Die 118k base credit dieser "hochpreisigen" Projekte sind sicher auch das perfekte Faltparadies für die (hoffentlich bald gelieferten) 3080'er unserer folding community


----------



## Skajaquada (19. September 2020)

Bei mir laufen die gerade echt gemischt. Mal hat die 2080Ti 4,5 Mio PPD, mal nur 3 Mio.
Und die Radeons spreaden auch von 1-1,6 Mio PPD...
Und die Voreinstellung auf ein bestimmtes Projekt wird größtenteils ignoriert, also Projekte von Covid über Cancer bis Alzheimer.
Denke eine Abgrenzung nur auf Alzheimer für nächste Woche wird da schwierig, macht es aber auch ein bisschen spannender


----------



## Sk3ptizist (19. September 2020)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wenn du jetzt einfach in freier "Wildbahn" testes, was bekommst du dann für eine WU?
> Eine mit 600kPPD oder 1,2MPPD oder doch was zwischen drin?


das lässt sich nur empirisch ermitteln, natürlich macht es keinen Sinn Äpfel mit Birnen zu vergleichen
bei mir ist die Varianz an WUs nicht so groß, ich kriege atm eigentlich nur 4 verschiedene WUs mit Covid19-Einstellung


Spoiler: WU-Varianz






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





die WU mit ca. 27000 Punkten ist vom Projekt 16920, die hatte ich ja schonmal hier gerechnet, die WUs mit ca. 120000 Punkten sind vom Projekt 13426
für die 13426er-WU hatte @eiernacken1983 ja bereits in seinem Beitrag eine Beispielrechnung  gezeigt
ich habe das mit meinen Daten für die WU auch gerechnet und kann seine Ergebnisse nur bestätigen und diese stimmen in etwa mit den Werten von LTT überein 



Spoiler: WU 13426






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





die teils starke Varianz der PPD-Werte, ist manchmal auch einfach auf verschiedene Expiration times und ebend Basepoints zurückzuführen, aber innerhalb einer betrachteten WU sind diese Werte ja konstant



Spoiler: QRB vs Time - Expiration times






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Spoiler: P/WU & PPD vs Time






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Spoiler: Anzeige FAH-Client






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





btw. habe dieses Openoffice Calc-Zeug aufgegeben und mir Office gekauft ^^


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (19. September 2020)

Entweder hab ich es überlesen bzw. wollte ich fragen ob es schon Werte zur 3080 gibt?


----------



## Sk3ptizist (19. September 2020)

nein leider nicht (zumindest Stand vorhin bei mir), hätte nicht gedacht, dass das so lange dauert...


picar81_4711 schrieb:


> So, hab mir eine RTX3080er bestellt.


ich stalke picar81_4711 auf OC.net und warte ^^


----------



## picar81_4711 (19. September 2020)

Sk3ptizist schrieb:


> nein leider nicht (zumindest Stand vorhin bei mir), hätte nicht gedacht, dass das so lange dauert...
> 
> ich stalke picar81_4711 auf OC.net und warte ^^


Leider noch keine Karte im Haus....


----------



## steffen25021978 (19. September 2020)

Ist der olle Wasp immer noch auf P1?


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (19. September 2020)

Ich bin wieder am Stabilität testen meines Systems und möchte dabei das Team wieder unterstützten.
Kann es ein, dass es aktuell keine WU´s für CPUs (i7-8700k) gibt?


			
				MPHxxxLegend schrieb:
			
		

> 19:05:20:WU00:FS00:Upload complete
> 19:05:20:WU00:FS00:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
> 19:05:20:WU00:FS00:Final credit estimate, 2435.00 points
> 19:05:20:WU00:FS00:Cleaning up
> ...


----------



## Skajaquada (19. September 2020)

Meine 3080 ist auch irgendwo verschollen, keine Ahnung ob die Montag oder erst Mitte Oktober kommt


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (19. September 2020)

Ist der " FahCore_22.exe " der GPU Prozess welchen man auf hoch setzten soll?


----------



## Skajaquada (19. September 2020)

MPH_the_Legend schrieb:


> Ist der " FahCore_22.exe " der GPU Prozess welchen man auf hoch setzten soll?


Ja


----------



## Sk3ptizist (19. September 2020)

hab mal endlich was gefunden (und hoffe das stimmt nicht ^^)

Zitat *ir_cow*: _"  __So far its 3.5-4.5 Million PPD __. "_
neben dem Link zu seiner OC.net-Seite, hat er auch ein Screen von FAH und GPUZ  gepostet da, aber er meinte irgendwas mit seinem passkey haut nicht hin?



Spoiler: 3080 @ WU-16918






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pit70de (19. September 2020)

Ja, den habe ich auch gefunden.
Er taucht auch neben einem 2. User im Thread




__





						GeForce RTX 3080 and 3090 support enabled ! - Page 2 - Folding Forum
					





					foldingforum.org
				



auf.
Der kommt auch so auf 4 Mio PPD.


----------



## Sk3ptizist (20. September 2020)

habe die Daten mal in meine Tabelle übertragen, aber da haut irgendwas nicht hin, nur der TPF-Wert scheint mir glaubwürdig
und für TPF=0,90 bzw. 0,95 schmeisst die Berechnung 4,2 Mio raus bzw. etwas weniger für 0,95, für diese WU



Spoiler: WU 16918






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Spoiler: Graph






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




komisch, trotz unterschiedlicher Expiration times  und basepoints der WUs, ein ähnlicher Verlauf


----------



## Skajaquada (20. September 2020)

Uff, das ist aber dann nicht wirklich gut. Da ist die 2080Ti ja wesentlich effektiver als eine 3080, aber vielleicht hängt es auch noch an den Treibern...
Ansonsten tausche ich die 3080 direkt wieder gegen eine 2080Ti ein


----------



## ZeroC00L1979 (20. September 2020)

Skajaquada schrieb:


> Uff, das ist aber dann nicht wirklich gut. Da ist die 2080Ti ja wesentlich effektiver als eine 3080, aber vielleicht hängt es auch noch an den Treibern...
> Ansonsten tausche ich die 3080 direkt wieder gegen eine 2080Ti ein



Erstmal abwarten, was die Karte bringt, wenn einer von uns sie eingebaut hat. Wer weiß, was die noch alles parallel auf der Karte laufen hatten  Und bis wir eine bekommen gibt's sicher auch schon zwei weitere Treiberupdates von nVidia 



Skajaquada schrieb:


> Ansonsten tausche ich die 3080 direkt wieder gegen eine 2080Ti ein



Und nebenbei schadet es ja nicht, nach der ein oder anderen günstigen 2080 Ti Ausschau zu halten


----------



## ZeroC00L1979 (20. September 2020)

pit70de schrieb:


> Ja, den habe ich auch gefunden.
> Er taucht auch neben einem 2. User im Thread
> 
> 
> ...



Wobei man halt nicht vergessen darf - Die "nur" 4 Mio. Punkte (und ein bissl on top) gabs bis vor einer Woche nur auf einer 2080 Ti für weit mehr Geld... 

Medium 1099842 anzeigen
Lasst uns einfach mal zwei/drei nVidia Treiber Updates *und* zwei/drei WU Projekt Updates abwarten und dann haut die schon ihre 6 Mio. Punkte auf die Lane


----------



## binär-11110110111 (20. September 2020)

Ich finde, daß am heutigen Weltkindertag der passende Zeitpunkt zum Anheizen ist! 
Starte mit einem persönlichen Novum von ca. 1 Mio PPD ! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *** 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## steffen25021978 (20. September 2020)

Welches Project ist grade aktuell? Mache grade Covid19.


----------



## steffen25021978 (20. September 2020)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Ich finde, daß am heutigen Weltkindertag der passende Zeitpunkt zum Anheizen ist!
> Starte mit einem persönlichen Novum von ca. 1 Mio PPD !
> 
> 
> ...


Was macht deine 1660 so im schnitt?


----------



## binär-11110110111 (20. September 2020)

_Was macht deine 1660 so im schnitt?_

Je nach WU 620-730K PPD.


----------



## JayTea (20. September 2020)

Ich falte auch mit einer 1660 unter Ubuntu; zZt auf 100% PT. PPD Sind in letzter Zeit gesunken -wie bei allen- wegen der weniger ertragreichen WU.

Nachtrag; knapp 762 k bei den P13426.


----------



## ovicula (20. September 2020)

Skajaquada schrieb:


> Uff, das ist aber dann nicht wirklich gut. Da ist die 2080Ti ja wesentlich effektiver als eine 3080, aber vielleicht hängt es auch noch an den Treibern...



Die für die Falter wichtige Frage wird sein, wie sich die Karte bei Powerlimit xy oder undervolting verhält. Sollte das sich aus den Tests ablesbare Verhalten der neuen Generation, dass man die Mehrleistung (nur) über erheblichen Energiebedarf erkauft, auch beim Falten zeigen, wird die Karte sich zum Falten wahrscheinlich nur bedingt eignen. Jedenfalls für diejenigen, die kontinuierlich falten und nicht nur gelegentlich (wo der Stromverbrauch dann recht egal ist).

Dabei schien auf dem Papier alles so gut auszusehen im Hinblick auf die hohe Anzahl der Shader.

Hat jemand Vergleichswerte für die in #44902 gezeigte 16918er WU mit den 20er Karten?


----------



## Skajaquada (20. September 2020)

ovicula schrieb:


> Hat jemand Vergleichswerte für die in #44902 gezeigte 16918er WU mit den 20er Karten?



Ich hab mit der 2080Ti auf den 16918er WU im Schnitt 3,4 Mio PPD. Aber im Moment mit Standard Einstellungen ohne undervolting.


----------



## pit70de (20. September 2020)

Ich denke mal der Screenshot von der WU 16918 taugt, bis auf die Angabe zur TPF nix.

In dem Thread dazu auf der foldingforum.org Seite ist auch der Anfang vom Log-File für diese WU zu sehen.
Dort sieht man, dass erst am 2020-09-19 um 02:19:18 angefangen wird die WU zu berechnen. Sie wurde aber schon
am 2020-09-18 um 21:49:03 dem User zugestellt.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (20. September 2020)

steffen25021978 schrieb:


> Welches Project ist grade aktuell? Mache grade Covid19.



134xx - egal was man einstellt, man bekommt (fast) immer Corona.


----------



## pit70de (20. September 2020)

So habe mir mal die Mühe gemacht,  aus dem Log-File für weitere WUs die Daten auszulesen.

14:05:03:WU01:FS01:0x22roject: 14905 (Run 9, Clone 4, Gen 26)
15:11:02:WU01:FS01:Final credit estimate, 190776.00 points,  TPF 39-40 Sekunden

15:10:46:WU00:FS01:0x22roject: 14906 (Run 96, Clone 3, Gen 14)
16:16:55:WU00:FS01:Final credit estimate, 190561.00 points, TPF 39-40 Sekunden

16:16:39:WU01:FS01:0x22roject: 14488 (Run 0, Clone 1191, Gen 45)
17:01:30:WU01:FS01:Final credit estimate, 136368.00 points, TPF 26-27 Sekunden

17:01:12:WU00:FS01:0x22roject: 14904 (Run 459, Clone 0, Gen 24), 
18:07:14 WU01:FS01:Final credit estimate, 190.991.00 points, TPF 39-40 Sekunden


----------



## pit70de (20. September 2020)

Bei meiner 2060 Super komme ich auf folgende Werte

14905, TPF = 74 Sekunden, Credit = 140.025  => 1.605.000 PPD
14906, TPF = 76 Sekunden, Credit = 137.633  => 1.513.000 PPD
14488, TPF = 53 Sekunden, Credit =  98.475  => 1.603.000 PPD
14904, TPF = 74 Sekunden, Credit = 140.225  => 1.637.000 PPD


----------



## Sk3ptizist (20. September 2020)

pit70de schrieb:


> Ich denke mal der Screenshot von der WU 16918 taugt, bis auf die Angabe zur TPF nix.


ja, wenn man sich per Dreisatz aus Prozentangabe und verbleibender Zeit die Gesamtberechnungsdauer ab Berechnungsbeginn ausrechnet, kommt man ungefähr auf die TPF



pit70de schrieb:


> In dem Thread dazu auf der foldingforum.org Seite ist auch der Anfang vom Log-File für diese WU zu sehen.
> Dort sieht man, dass erst am 2020-09-19 um 02:19:18 angefangen wird die WU zu berechnen. Sie wurde aber schon
> am 2020-09-18 um 21:49:03 dem User zugestellt.


aha, danke, dann ist das die Ursache, dass die PPD und P/WU in dem Screen abweichen, von der die man bei TPF=0,95 bei der WU erwarten würde und es hat anscheinend doch nix mit dem Passkeyproblem zu tun



ovicula schrieb:


> Hat jemand Vergleichswerte für die in #44902 gezeigte 16918er WU mit den 20er Karten?


schau mal auf der Seite von LTT, da haben sie Daten zu den meisten WUs und GPUs hinterlegt, wobei das nur Mittelwerte sind und wie man aus Skajaquadaas 3,5Mio-Angabe schlussfolgern kann, nicht immer stimmen muss...






						Research Projects Overview
					






					folding.lar.systems
				




hab das mal gefiltert


Spoiler: WU vs GPU - WU16918






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Spoiler: WU vs GPU - WU13426






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bahamut_Zero (20. September 2020)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> 134xx - egal was man einstellt, man bekommt (fast) immer Corona.


Geht mir ähnlich. 95+% der WUs sind Corona.
Meine GPU hatte die letzten Tage einen Lauf mit 52 P13427 nacheinander.

Ich habe für die Faltwoche Alzheimer als Vorzug eingestellt, mal schauen ob ich tatsächlich mal eine Alzheimer WU bekomme.

Edit: Ich habe gerade mal die Liste der aktiven Projekte geschaut und es gibt wohl gerade gar kein aktives Alzheimer-Projekt. Gefaltet wird trotzdem für die Medizin.


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (20. September 2020)

Ich hätte da mal eine allgemeine Frage, es heißt ja immer, dass mit GPU falten die meisten Punkte / Leistung bringt.
Wie kann dann zum Beispiel " TheWasp " um die 60 Mio. Punkte pro Tag machen, wenn er nur mit der CPU (Server ) faltet?


----------



## beastyboy79 (20. September 2020)

Ab morgen Faltwoche: GTX 1080ti und 1070ti sind wieder am Start und heizen vor. WU3 und 4 sind gerade in Arbeit.
Suche noch Unterbau für eine genesene 970er, die hat dieses Jahr den Weg ins Leben zurück gefunden. 

@ZeroC00L1979 Wie kriegst Du 8,6 Mio-Punkte zusammen?


----------



## Doleo (20. September 2020)

Ich hab meine beiden 1070 an Freunde verborgt, d.h. ich kann wieder kein SLI in betrieb nehmen; nicht mal singel  Zusätzlich bin ich bis Mi abend verhindert. Ich hoffe aber, mit meiner normalen 2080 ab do bissl starten zu können 

PS: freue mich schon auf die ersten 3080 Werte . Und auch auf die 3070 bin ich gespannt. wenn sie den output einer 2080ti bekommt für wenig geld wäre das klasse. auch ein snipen der alten generation wäre eine überlegung wert ^^


----------



## picar81_4711 (20. September 2020)

MPH_the_Legend schrieb:


> Ich hätte da mal eine allgemeine Frage, es heißt ja immer, dass mit GPU falten die meisten Punkte / Leistung bringt.
> Wie kann dann zum Beispiel " TheWasp " um die 60 Mio. Punkte pro Tag machen, wenn er nur mit der CPU (Server ) faltet?


Wer sagt, dass "TheWasp" nur mit der CPU faltet?


----------



## beastyboy79 (20. September 2020)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Wer sagt, dass "TheWasp" nur mit der CPU faltet?


Ich glaub der wohnt in nem Rechenzentrum


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (20. September 2020)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Wer sagt, dass "TheWasp" nur mit der CPU faltet?


Ja steht so in seiner Signatur  oder gibt es irgendwo eine Auflistung mit was genau er faltet?

Weil dies wären sonst ca. 15 2080ti's  für 60 Mio.


----------



## u78g (20. September 2020)

MPH_the_Legend schrieb:


> Weil dies wären sonst ca. 15 2080ti's  für 60 Mio.



....es soll ja so Freak`s geben die können nicht genug bekommen  

eine frohe  Faltwoche für Alle!


----------



## ZeroC00L1979 (20. September 2020)

> @ZeroC00L1979 Wie kriegst Du 8,6 Mio-Punkte zusammen?



@beastyboy79 Aktuell reichen da zwei 2080 Ti aus die 24/7 vor sich hinfalten


----------



## ZeroC00L1979 (20. September 2020)

@Skajaquada @picar81_4711 
Habt ihr das hier schon gelesen:








						Zotac RTX 3080 Trinity: 20.000 Vorbestellungen bei Amazon [Update: Zotac zu den Stornierungen]
					

Jetzt erneut aktualisiert: Zotac DACH hat bekanntgegeben, dass für die RTX 3080 Trinity insgesamt 20.000 Vorbestellungen eingegangen sind und das ausschließlich auf Amazon.de.




					www.pcgameshardware.de
				




Scheint so als müsste die Alzheimer Faltwoche ohne 3080 bei uns auskommen....


----------



## picar81_4711 (20. September 2020)

Heute ist eine RTX3080 bei Ebay für sage und schreibe 25.050 Euro versteigert worden....wer bietet mehr?


----------



## Sk3ptizist (20. September 2020)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> wer bietet mehr?


bisher 3 andere   



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





edit: naja, wer weiß ob das stimmt, aber vor allem für die Trinity und Eagle


----------



## Skajaquada (21. September 2020)

ZeroC00L1979 schrieb:


> @Skajaquada @picar81_4711
> Habt ihr das hier schon gelesen:
> 
> 
> ...


Und ich dachte die Inno3D Twin 2X OC wäre einfacher zu bekommen und nicht so begehrt. Aber anscheinend gab es von allen Modellen nur homöopatische Mengen in den Lagern.
Und wenn die Nächsten in 4 Wochen geliefert werden, dann nehm ich vielleicht doch noch eine Big Navi


----------



## kampfschaaaf (21. September 2020)

Wir sind eben aus Versehen von Platz 10 auf Platz 9 gerutscht...


----------



## ZeroC00L1979 (21. September 2020)

kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Wir sind eben aus Versehen von Platz 10 auf Platz 9 gerutscht...



Ich würd sagen, dass war eher mit voller Absicht


----------



## Skajaquada (21. September 2020)

Und zufällig steigen auch gerade sowohl die Teilnehmerzahlen, als auch die Punkte. Und Letzteres sogar ziemlich rasant


----------



## ZeroC00L1979 (21. September 2020)

Skajaquada schrieb:


> Und zufällig steigen auch gerade sowohl die Teilnehmerzahlen, als auch die Punkte. Und Letzteres sogar ziemlich rasant



Läuft (oder besser faltet) also  Und Dir schon mal Glückwunsch zur 400 Mio


----------



## eiernacken1983 (21. September 2020)

Blöde Frage: aber die Faltwoche läuft jetzt schon, oder (seit 7 Uhr)? Wenn ich PCGH gewesen wäre, hätte ich nochmal einen Artikel auf die Startseite gestellt...

Ein bisschen Werbeeffekt hat es ja durchaus, wenn das nach dem Magazin benannte Team in den Top 9 ist, weshalb ein bisschen Publicity gut gewesen wäre.


----------



## ZeroC00L1979 (21. September 2020)

eiernacken1983 schrieb:


> Blöde Frage: aber die Faltwoche läuft jetzt schon, oder (seit 7 Uhr)?



Jepp - Läuft seit 7 Uhr unserer Zeit


----------



## ursmii (21. September 2020)

weiss jemand die _Projektnummern der Alzheimer-Projekte_?
ich hab gem. HFM noch keines erhalten


----------



## phorix (21. September 2020)

kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Wir sind eben aus Versehen von Platz 10 auf Platz 9 gerutscht...


Das habe ich gestern Abend auch gesehen.


----------



## phorix (21. September 2020)

ursmii schrieb:


> weiss jemand die _Projektnummern der Alzheimer-Projekte_?
> ich hab gem. HFM noch keines erhalten


Sind die wichtig? Oder bringen die mehr Punkte?


----------



## ZeroC00L1979 (21. September 2020)

ursmii schrieb:


> weiss jemand die _Projektnummern der Alzheimer-Projekte_?
> ich hab gem. HFM noch keines erhalten



Das hier ist die Liste der aktiven Projekte: https://apps.foldingathome.org/psummary
Dreht sich vieles/alles eigentlich nur um covid/corona beim groben Drüberklicken


----------



## Bahamut_Zero (21. September 2020)

ursmii schrieb:


> weiss jemand die _Projektnummern der Alzheimer-Projekte_?
> ich hab gem. HFM noch keines erhalten


Ich habe mir gestern mal die Liste der aktiven Projekte angesehen und anscheinend ist kein Alzheimerprojekt dabei.
Wie ZeroC00L1979 schon geschrieben hat, ist momentan fast alles Covid. Dazu noch einige Krebs- und einige "unspecified" Projekte, bei denen auch kein Alzheimerbezug zu sehen ist.


----------



## Bumblebee (21. September 2020)

MPH_the_Legend schrieb:


> Ich hätte da mal eine allgemeine Frage, es heißt ja immer, dass mit GPU falten die meisten Punkte / Leistung bringt.
> Wie kann dann zum Beispiel " TheWasp " um die 60 Mio. Punkte pro Tag machen, wenn er nur mit der CPU (Server ) faltet?



das ist weil meine Signatur extremst veraltet ist 
Und ich werde sie "mal" updaten 

Soviel schon mal vorneweg - bei mir faltet *gar keine CPU*


----------



## Sk3ptizist (21. September 2020)

eiernacken1983 schrieb:


> Wenn ich PCGH gewesen wäre, hätte ich nochmal einen Artikel auf die Startseite gestellt...


ja, zumindest Samstag hatten sie das nochmal gepostet



Bahamut_Zero schrieb:


> anscheinend ist kein Alzheimerprojekt dabei


ja sieht so aus, 16917 wäre ein Alzheimer-Projekt, aber das ist nicht in der Liste aufgeführt



MPH_the_Legend schrieb:


> wenn er nur mit der CPU (Server ) faltet?


tut er ja offensichtlich nicht, aber angeblich lassen sich mit einem 64-Kerner auf 2 Slots aufgeteilt so bis zu 500000 PPD pro Slot erzielen, also 1 Mio in Summe, aber das variiert

frohe Faltwoche!


----------



## ursmii (21. September 2020)

phorix schrieb:


> Sind die wichtig? Oder bringen die mehr Punkte?


nein, aber dies ist die Alzheimer-Faltwoche guck ganz oben oder hier


----------



## eiernacken1983 (21. September 2020)

Es würde ja die Wichtigkeit/Dringlichkeit der Alzheimer-Faltwoche unterstreichen, wenn Stanford die Alzheimer-WUs einzustellen VERGESSEN hätte


----------



## phorix (21. September 2020)

ursmii schrieb:


> nein, aber dies ist die Alzheimer-Faltwoche guck ganz oben oder hier


Danke, das hatte ich schon gar nicht mehr auf dem Schirm, seitdem ich das bei Ankündigung der Aktion gelesen hatte.


----------



## joNickels (21. September 2020)

Kurz hat es funktioniert. Jetzt lädt der Client nicht mehr


----------



## beastyboy79 (21. September 2020)

beastyboy79 schrieb:


> Suche noch Unterbau für eine genesene 970er, die hat dieses Jahr den Weg ins Leben zurück gefunden.


Hm, wenn man die Karte vorher senkrecht verbaut hatte, versperrt einem das die Sicht auf die Dinge   
Jetzt werkelt das Gespann und macht undervoltet 1,8Mio PPD estimated. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoffe die toasten sich jetzt nicht gegenseitig weg . Bei vollem Powerlimit hat der Client bei 970er zum Start 1,4 Mio Punkte angezeigt   ; warum also ne 2080 nehmen, wenn Maxwell das auch kann


----------



## JayTea (21. September 2020)

@joNickels
Was steht im Log des AdvancedClient?

@beastyboy79 : Ende der Woche wirds kalt.


----------



## -Shorty- (21. September 2020)

Wegen... Gründen.    

Kratz an den 265W aber alles easy.   




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## joNickels (21. September 2020)

JayTea schrieb:


> @joNickels
> Was steht im Log des AdvancedClient ?


Woher bekomme ich den ? Hab neu installiert. Dann ging es wieder


----------



## beastyboy79 (21. September 2020)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Wegen... Gründen.
> 
> Kratz an den 265W aber alles easy.
> 
> ...


Under Water Love machts möglich  

das machen bei jetzt 3 Karten, wenns gut läuft auch, aber bei 410W verteilt auf zwei Rechner. Also 2x Pascal und 1xMaxwell. 2,4Mio mit ner 2080 isn Brett.


----------



## -Shorty- (21. September 2020)

Alle zusammen, jeder wie er kann.


----------



## JayTea (21. September 2020)

joNickels schrieb:


> Woher bekomme ich den ? Hab neu installiert. Dann ging es wieder



Im Hauptfenster der ganz rechter Reiter.  Darauf steht Log. (Siehe obigen Screenshot)
Bei Problemen immer mit Posten aber bitte immer im Spoiler!


----------



## joNickels (21. September 2020)

JayTea schrieb:


> Im Hauptfenster der ganz rechter Reiter.  Darauf steht Log. (Siehe obigen Screenshot)
> Bei Problemen immer mit Posten aber bitte immer im Spoiler!


Ich meinte eigentlich den AdvancedClient. Sorry hätte ich dazu sagen müssen. Habe nur diesen Web Client, bei dem man fast nichts einstellen kann.


----------



## -Shorty- (21. September 2020)

Rechtsklick auf den Icon in der Taskleiste.


----------



## JayTea (21. September 2020)

joNickels schrieb:


> Ich meinte eigentlich den AdvancedClient. Sorry hätte ich dazu sagen müssen. Habe nur diesen Web Client, bei dem man fast nichts einstellen kann.


In der Taskleiste Rechtsklick auf das Kalottenmodell (die bunten Bubbles)....


----------



## JayTea (21. September 2020)

Research schrieb:


> Meine neue GPU ist grad gestorben....


What happened?


----------



## kampfschaaaf (22. September 2020)

Alles am heizen hier zu Hause...
2x RTX 2080er auf
X58 mit XeonW3680@4,4GHz UV PCIe2.0 106MHz und
X99 mit i7-5930K @Stock

24 Freds vom R9 3900X gedrosselt auf 55W bei 12x 3,5GHz. CPU ist im ECO-Mode und drückt 340k ppd bei [0xa8]
Den Xeon oder den i7 mitfalten zu lassen ist Unsinn, die haben mit der RTX genug zu schaffen;
der Ryzen ist da ne ganz andere Geschichte.

Die Frau hat schon gefragt, ob ich wieder "*Bioplättchen*" falte.


----------



## ZeroC00L1979 (22. September 2020)

Hat jetzt eigentlich schon jemand von uns eine *RTX 3080* am Start?! Wenn ich mir manche Punktestatistik so anschaue könnten zumindest zwei User von uns Glück gehabt haben bei der 3080 "Verlosung" 









						raFINNiert User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for raFINNiert. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com
				



oder maybe:








						u78g User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for u78g. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## LittleFolder (22. September 2020)

kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Alles am heizen hier zu Hause...


Hab ja nur  eine 2070 Super aber da hab ich mich zumindest zum ersten mal an das Auto-OC Tool gewagt, 10% mehr Leistungsaufnahme (vom PL her) werden auch in ca 10% mehr Leistung umgesetzt (je nach Wu natürlich). Da ist das ChromeAddon von LTT schon ne feine Sache:

*GPU Performance:* This slot is folding 10.29% MORE PPD compared to the average GeForce RTX 2070 SUPER on project 16918 based on 255 data samples submitted to folding.lar.systems

Edith: Okay, manche WU profitieren besonders stark vom OC^^

*GPU Performance:* This slot is folding 40.08% MORE PPD compared to the average GeForce RTX 2070 SUPER on project 16920 based on 39 data samples submitted to folding.lar.systems


----------



## Firestriker (22. September 2020)

Bei mir läuft seit 16.09. eine GTX 1660 Ti zusammen mit einem  älteren Intel Quadcore - 24/7 und die CPU berechnet parallel mit 2 Threads noch WU's.
Über Nacht läuft der Hauptrechner mit AMD Ryzen 9 3900X mit 22 Threads  @85W ECO  und die GTX2080 darf auch mit heizen, damit das Zimmer bei offenen Fenster über Nacht nicht so auskühlt.


----------



## joNickels (22. September 2020)

*



			Anleitung zur Ermittlung der bestmöglichen Einstellung:
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*


> - CPU-Foldung pausieren und den GPU-Client per Task-Manager die Priorität "hoch" geben
> - dann über den Task-Manager schauen, wie viel Prozent der aktuellen CPU-Auslastung die GPU in Anspruch nimmt
> - Ableitung der benötigen CPU-Threads wie folgt: bspw. bei 4 vorhandenen Threads (bis 24% = 1 Thread, ab 25% = 2 Threads, ab 49% = 3 Threads usw.)
> 
> _Die von der GPU benötige Unterstützung ist abhängig von der Art der WU: 0x15er braucht so gut wie keine und 0x17-, 0x18-, 0x21- und 0x22er brauchen ordentlich_



Den Punkt verstehe ich ehrlich gesagt noch nicht. Wenn ich das befolge läuft meine GPU auf ca. 36%. Habe einen Ryzen 3600 und eine 1660 Ti. Wo muss ich jetzt was einstellen ?


----------



## kampfschaaaf (22. September 2020)

ZeroC00L1979 schrieb:


> Hat jetzt eigentlich schon jemand von uns eine *RTX 3080* am Start?! Wenn ich mir manche Punktestatistik so anschaue könnten zumindest zwei User von uns Glück gehabt haben bei der 3080 "Verlosung"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sieht so aus, als ließen die beiden ihre ganze Firma mitfalten...


----------



## Skajaquada (22. September 2020)

Wenn meine Kumpels nich alle nen eigenen Account hätten... 

Hab übrigens festgestellt, dass ein neues System bei meinen Radeons fast 20% Leistung ausmacht. Auf dem alten Intel board mit DDR3 komme ich nur kapp auf 1 Mio PPD mit der 5700xt


----------



## ZeroC00L1979 (22. September 2020)

Skajaquada schrieb:


> Wenn meine Kumpels nich alle nen eigenen Account hätten...



Neues Hobby - F@H Accounts kapern?!


----------



## -Shorty- (22. September 2020)

Das wäre wirklich etwas viel für eine Single Karte, speziell bei raFINNiert.
Der ballert einfach mal 13-14 Wu's in 3h. Oder er hat tatsächlich 2 Exemplare.

Bei u78g könnte ich mir das eher vorstellen.


----------



## ZeroC00L1979 (22. September 2020)

kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Sieht so aus, als ließen die beiden ihre ganze Firma mitfalten...



Ist ja für nen guten Zweck 


-Shorty- schrieb:


> Das wäre wirklich etwas viel für eine Single Karte, speziell bei raFINNiert.
> Der ballert einfach mal 13-14 Wu's in 3h.



Oder schon ein erstes 30*90* OC Modell im Faltrausch


----------



## ZeroC00L1979 (22. September 2020)

Skajaquada schrieb:


> Hab übrigens festgestellt, dass ein neues System bei meinen Radeons fast 20% Leistung ausmacht. Auf dem alten Intel board mit DDR3 komme ich nur kapp auf 1 Mio PPD mit der 5700xt



Und jetzt sind die 5700xt *wie* am Start?!


----------



## -Shorty- (22. September 2020)

ZeroC00L1979 schrieb:


> Oder schon ein erstes 30*90* OC Modell im Faltrausch



Dafür sitzt jetzt irgendwo eine Gemeinde im Dunkeln bei Kerzenschein...


----------



## ZeroC00L1979 (22. September 2020)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Dafür sitzt jetzt irgendwo eine Gemeinde im Dunkeln bei Kerzenschein...



Aber dafür sicher schön warm


----------



## Skajaquada (22. September 2020)

Ich habe übrigens eine sehr praktische Nebenwirkung des Faltens entdeckt. Auf den oberen Radiatoren lassen sich sehr effektiv meine geernteten Chilis oder anderes Obst trocknen. Der Dörrautomat kann Richtung Ebay wandern


----------



## joNickels (22. September 2020)

Mein Ram OC ist wohl nicht fold stable  Sonst ist noch nichts abgeschmiert


----------



## Skajaquada (22. September 2020)

ZeroC00L1979 schrieb:


> Und jetzt sind die 5700xt *wie* am Start?!


Also die beiden Mech OC sind weiterhin in meinem Gaming Rechner. Nur die Nitro+ von meiner Frau steckt im neuen Projekt auf dem alten Board. Daher kann ich ja gerade den Unterschied so schön sehen


----------



## eiernacken1983 (22. September 2020)

Ich habe eine Stunde Output durch SABOTAGE verloren:
mein Sohn (fast vier) hat im Zorn den Rechner ausgemacht. Wenn er wüsste, wie sehr mich das trifft 
Meine Frau hat es erst nach einer Stunde bemerkt (...ich möchte einmal mit Profis arbeiten...).

Und ich hab auch ein unbehagliches Gefühl, da ich den Eindruck habe, dass nach Treiberupdate von 20.5.1 auf 20.9.1 weniger PPD rauskommen. Die 13426 waren "früher" bei 1,2 Mio. PPD, jetzt sind es nur 1,15 Mio. PPD


----------



## pit70de (22. September 2020)

joNickels schrieb:


> Den Punkt verstehe ich ehrlich gesagt noch nicht. Wenn ich das befolge läuft meine GPU auf ca. 36%. Habe einen Ryzen 3600 und eine 1660 Ti. Wo muss ich jetzt was einstellen ?



Du brauchst Dir keinen Kopf zu machen. Du kannst bei Deiner Systemkombi ganz normal mit den Standardeinstellungen arbeiten.

Dein Ryzen 3600 ist ausreichend stark um mit einem Thread die GPU entsprechend zu füttern und so macht das der FH-Client standardmäßig.


----------



## beastyboy79 (22. September 2020)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Das wäre wirklich etwas viel für eine Single Karte, speziell bei raFINNiert.
> Der ballert einfach mal 13-14 Wu's in 3h. Oder er hat tatsächlich 2 Exemplare.
> 
> Bei u78g könnte ich mir das eher vorstellen.



Ich denke er hat einfach ein bisschen mehr Hardware im Einsatz. 

https://stats.foldingathome.org/donor/240107  17 aktive Slots!

Im Vergleich dazu meine "nur" drei Grakas ...

https://stats.foldingathome.org/donor/249336


----------



## Skajaquada (23. September 2020)

beastyboy79 schrieb:


> Ich denke er hat einfach ein bisschen mehr Hardware im Einsatz.
> 
> https://stats.foldingathome.org/donor/240107  17 aktive Slots!
> 
> ...



Bei 17 aktiven Slots hat er mit Sicherheit mehrere Leute gefragt ob sie auf seinen Namen falten. Ich bezweifle die Anschaffung von 16 GPUs nur für die Faltwoche  
Die Statistik erfasst übrigens jede Änderung der Slots im FAH Client und meldet die weiter. Wenn ich meine Kisten umbaue habe ich manchmal auch kurzfristig 10-20 neue Slots


----------



## Ramonx56 (23. September 2020)

Leider hatte mein FAH Client mal wieder etwas Schluckauf. Seit 6:30 war der Folder im Idle.
Habe die Slots rausgeschmissen, PC neu gestartet und jetzt ist mein Rechenschieber wieder im Rennen. 
Die verlorene Zeit wird natürlich hinten dran gehangen. Außerdem läuft die 1080TI nur auf Sparflamme, da es mir sonst hier oben zu warm und zu laut wird. Wünsche allen noch eine frohe Faltwoche. Mögen die WU's mit euch sein.


----------



## ZeroC00L1979 (23. September 2020)

Ramonx56 schrieb:


> Leider hatte mein FAH Client mal wieder etwas Schluckauf. Seit 6:30 war der Folder im Idle.
> Habe die Slots rausgeschmissen, PC neu gestartet und jetzt ist mein Rechenschieber wieder im Rennen.



Ähnliche Situation bei mir heute Morgen... 

EDIT: Anscheinend gibts die Probleme immer noch...


----------



## joNickels (23. September 2020)

Dauern GPU WUs immer 6+ Stunden ? Wenn mein Rechner nicht so lange läuft am Tag und ich die GPU WUs nicht abschließén kann komme ich ja nie zu was nur mit den paar CPU Units


----------



## JayTea (23. September 2020)

Juoa, je nach Hardware dauert die Berechnung schon einige Zeit/Stunden.
Wie viel Threads werden denn für den CPU-Slot bereitgestellt? Zwei Threads sollten für den GPU-Slot frei bleiben. Also sollte dein GPU-Slot max. 10 Threads haben.


----------



## joNickels (23. September 2020)

So sieht das ganze aktuell aus:

Threat 8 und 9 haben wohl keine Lust. Edit: Laufen jetzt alle auf 100 % 

Ich habe jetzt auch mal die Einstellungen aus dem Guide mit "big", "advanced" etc. raus genommen. Um einen Rekord geht es mir eh nicht


----------



## JayTea (23. September 2020)

Stell den CPU-Slot mal auf 10 Threads und beobachte, ob du mehr PPD (für die WU des GPU-Slots) bekommst.
Wie ist die Auslastung der GPU laut GPU-Z?


----------



## mattinator (23. September 2020)

Bei mir war heute "Stromspartag". Als ich gerade nach Hause kam, war alles so ruhig und das Wohnzimmer nicht so warm. Im log von HFM.NET grinste mich die letzte Zeile an:
`06:13:32:WU01:FS00:Download 65.27%`
Das allein ist eigentlich kein Problem, allerdings stand danach nix mehr und ein Stückchen davor:
`06:06:37:WU01:FS00:Connecting to assign1.foldingathome.org:80
06:06:38:WU01:FS00:Assigned to work server 129.213.157.105
06:06:38:WU01:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: RUNNING gpu:0:GP104 [GeForce GTX 1070] 6463 from 129.213.157.105
06:06:38:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 129.213.157.105:8080
06:06:42:WU01:FS00:Downloading 10.63MiB
06:06:52:WU01:FS00:Download 1.76%
06:06:59:WU01:FS00:Download 2.94%`
Also erst total langsamer Download und dann voll hängen geblieben. Und das gerade in der Faltwoche, hatte schon lange kein einziges Problem mehr. Ausgenommen vielleicht schlecht bewertete Projekte.


----------



## joNickels (23. September 2020)

Hab das Gefühl, dass es egal ist was ich bei CPU Theads einstelle. Der GPU Load ist bei GPU-Z aber 95+%. PPD wäre auch 860k. Ich bekomme nur keine WU beendet  Sonst kämpft eben nur die CPU bei mir.

Wie gerade gesehen habe resetten die GPU WUs auch. Da hab ich mal ein paar Prozente und schwups sind es wieder 0,3...


----------



## JayTea (23. September 2020)

Ein paar Minuten bzw. Prozentpunkte Fortschritt  braucht es, bevor du einen Effekt bei den PPD siehst.

Und was steht im Log?
Dann scheint etwas nicht rund zu laufen. Hast du die GPU übertaktet?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. September 2020)

@joNickels:
Wäre interssant zu wissen was in der Log drin steht.


----------



## pit70de (23. September 2020)

Also grundsätzlich sieht das jetzt bei Dir so gut aus.
Deine CPU hat 12 Threads, davon werden bei Maximum Einstellung 11 Threads fürs CPU-Folden zugewiesen. 
Wenn Du dann ins Log-File siehst, wirst Du sehen, dann er aber dann beim tatsächlichen Abarbeiten einer CPU-WU auf 10 Threads zurück stellt, da er mit einer Anzahl von 11 Threads, da es sich dabei um eine Primzahl handelt, nicht klar kommt.
Daher siehst Du jetzt in Deinem Screenshot auch die 10 Kerne auf Anschlag.
Ein Kern wird fürs GPU-Folden benutzt, der ist damit aber nicht zu 100% ausgelastet, das macht Dir also keine Probleme, 
daher auch meine Aussage aus Post 44978, das Du nix besonders einstellen musst.

Die jetzt von Deiner Karte gelieferten 800k PPD sind für eine GTX1660 völlig Ok.

Die Anzeige der Auslastung bezüglich der GPU ist im Windows-Task-Manager nicht aussagekräftig, da hat JayTea ja schon geschrieben das sich z.B. mit GPU-Z anzuzeigen.

Grundsätzlich ist es möglich auch eine lang laufende WU zu unterbrechen, den Rechner auszumachen und dann nach einem Neustart weiter zu berechnen. Das hat dann zwar einen Einfluss auf erzielten Punkte sollte aber funktionieren.
Für die WU aus Deinem Screenshot hast Du bis zum 25.09l Zeit (Timeout) ab diesem Zeitpunkt bis zum 28.09. bekommst Du dann fürs berechnen der WU nur noch die Punkte unter BaseCredits. Ab der ExpirationTime bekommst Du dann keine Punkte mehr.

Nomalerweise sollte der Rechner beim Herunterfahren, dieses pausieren automatisch machen, zur Sicherheit kannst Du aber auch auf den entsprechenden Slot gehen und auf Pause stellen.

Ich würde aber auch empfehlen, dass Du erst mal unter Logs das Logfile nach Fehlermeldungen untersuchst. Eventuell bricht bei Dir die WU während der Berechnung wegen einem Fehler ab. Das kann dann z.B. an einem zu hohen Overclocking der Karte liegen (hatte ich bei meiner RX 590 ) 
Wenn Du eine Fehlermeldung findest kannst Du sie ja mal posten und wir schauen weiter


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (23. September 2020)

Gibt es die Möglichkeit den "FahCore_22.exe" dauerhaft die Priorität auf Hoch zu setzen?
Muss alle 2h die Priorität wieder neu setzen......


----------



## joNickels (23. September 2020)

Danke für all den Support. Hab alles neu gestartet und die Hardware läuft auf default jetzt. Aktuell sieht es gut aus. Ich werde berichten sobald die erste GPU WU durch ist 

Der Mio Milestone wäre schon cool


----------



## ZeroC00L1979 (23. September 2020)

mattinator schrieb:


> Bei mir war heute "Stromspartag". Als ich gerade nach Hause kam, war alles so ruhig und das Wohnzimmer nicht so warm. Im log von HFM.NET grinste mich die letzte Zeile an:
> `06:13:32:WU01:FS00:Download 65.27%`
> Das allein ist eigentlich kein Problem, allerdings stand danach nix mehr und ein Stückchen davor:
> `06:06:37:WU01:FS00:Connecting to assign1.foldingathome.org:80
> ...



Willkommen im Club....


----------



## Bahamut_Zero (23. September 2020)

joNickels schrieb:


> Dauern GPU WUs immer 6+ Stunden ? Wenn mein Rechner nicht so lange läuft am Tag und ich die GPU WUs nicht abschließén kann komme ich ja nie zu was nur mit den paar CPU Units


Hängt start von der WU ab und natürlich von deiner Hardware. Auf meinem aktullen System hatten die GPU WUs schon eine Spanne von 40 Minuten bis 8 Stunden.
Z.B. die P13427er vom aktuellen Moonshot-Sprint sollten recht schnell gehen.


----------



## joNickels (23. September 2020)

Bahamut_Zero schrieb:


> Hängt start von der WU ab und natürlich von deiner Hardware. Auf meinem aktullen System hatten die GPU WUs schon eine Spanne von 40 Minuten bis 8 Stunden.
> Z.B. die P13427er vom aktuellen Moonshot-Sprint sollten recht schnell gehen.


Gerade sind es humane Zeiten bei mir mit ca. 3 h. Das erste GPU WU hab ich auch tatsächlich gepackt. 150.000 sieht jetzt schon deutlich besser aus als die insgesamt 33000 der Tage zuvor


----------



## Skajaquada (23. September 2020)

Ich hab das Gefühl die Punkte für die WUs werden im Moment niedriger angesetzt als noch vor ein paar Wochen.
Mittlerweile bin ich mit den 5700xt nur noch bei 1,1 Mio PPD, vor einiger Zeit war ich noch bei 1,4-1,5 Mio.
Und die 2080Ti holt auch nur noch knapp über 3 Mio am Tag raus.

Vielleicht wollen sie ja ein bisschen die Inflation mit der 3080 stoppen


----------



## JayTea (24. September 2020)

@pit70de 
Merkt der Client in der aktuellen Version automatisch, dass eine Primzahl eingestellt ist? Ich bin noch auf dem Stand, dass man sich selbstständig drum kümmern muss...


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (24. September 2020)

JayTea schrieb:


> @pit70de
> Merkt der Client in der aktuellen Version automatisch, dass eine Primzahl eingestellt ist? Ich bin noch auf dem Stand, dass man sich selbstständig drum kümmern muss...


Merkt er selber solange -1 eingetragen ist


----------



## eiernacken1983 (24. September 2020)

Skajaquada schrieb:


> Ich hab das Gefühl die Punkte für die WUs werden im Moment niedriger angesetzt als noch vor ein paar Wochen.
> Mittlerweile bin ich mit den 5700xt nur noch bei 1,1 Mio PPD, vor einiger Zeit war ich noch bei 1,4-1,5 Mio.
> Und die 2080Ti holt auch nur noch knapp über 3 Mio am Tag raus.
> 
> Vielleicht wollen sie ja ein bisschen die Inflation mit der 3080 stoppen


Gutes Feedback für mich: ich bin auf von leicht über 1,2 Mio. auf leicht unter 1,2 Mio. mit den 5700 XTs (bspw. bei den 13426); ich hatte den Treiberwechsel bei mir im verdacht (20.5.1. auf 20.9.1.), bin aber etwas ruhiger nun, von anderen zu hören, dass es da auch "schlechter" läuft


----------



## picar81_4711 (24. September 2020)

mattinator schrieb:


> Bei mir war heute "Stromspartag". Als ich gerade nach Hause kam, war alles so ruhig und das Wohnzimmer nicht so warm. Im log von HFM.NET grinste mich die letzte Zeile an:
> `06:13:32:WU01:FS00:Download 65.27%`
> Das allein ist eigentlich kein Problem, allerdings stand danach nix mehr und ein Stückchen davor:
> `06:06:37:WU01:FS00:Connecting to assign1.foldingathome.org:80
> ...


Ja, bei mir das gleiche. Ich schaute bei mir daheim ins Büro und es war sehr kalt....der Download hing....es gab jetzt nie Probleme und in der Faltwoche hängt es mal wieder...


----------



## ZeroC00L1979 (24. September 2020)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Ja, bei mir das gleiche. Ich schaute bei mir daheim ins Büro und es war sehr kalt....der Download hing....es gab jetzt nie Probleme und in der Faltwoche hängt es mal wieder...



Der einzige Trost dabei, wir sitzen anscheinend alle im selben "F@H Download Lost" Boot... 
Aber schön ist halt anders...


----------



## LittleFolder (24. September 2020)

Bei mir lief es bisher gut durch, kann aber auf Arbeit auch immer mal mit Teamviewer schauen, ob noch alles am Laufen ist^^ Kann man ja mittlerweile gut über das Handy schauen.


----------



## JayTea (24. September 2020)

Keine Probleme unter Ubuntu seit langem! 
Allerdings ist bei mir die Wahrscheinlichkeit auch sehr gering, weil die GTX 1660 einen so niedrigen Durchsatz hat.


----------



## DOcean (24. September 2020)

MPH_the_Legend schrieb:


> Gibt es die Möglichkeit den "FahCore_22.exe" dauerhaft die Priorität auf Hoch zu setzen?
> Muss alle 2h die Priorität wieder neu setzen......


Process Lasso meine ich heißt das Tool... gab hier im Forum auch mal einen Anleitung...


----------



## ZeroC00L1979 (24. September 2020)

JayTea schrieb:


> Keine Probleme unter Ubuntu seit langem!
> Allerdings ist bei mir die Wahrscheinlichkeit auch sehr gering, weil die GTX 1660 einen so niedrigen Durchsatz hat.



...für den "geringen" Durchsatz (manchem sein Ganzes) trotzdem über 600 Mio Punkte!? Respekt


----------



## DOcean (24. September 2020)

gefunden unter 9. im 2. Post





						[HowTo] - Einrichtung eines FAH Clients
					

Wie es der Titel schon sagt - eine Schritt für Schritt-Anleitung zum Erstellen und Betreiben  FAH Client 7.5.1    Bitte sauber halten - OT wird rigoros gelöscht/verschoben




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## nfsgame (24. September 2020)

Huiuiui ist das unübersichtlich geworden seit meinem letzten Besuch hier... Naja sei es drum.

Hat meine 1660 ne Macke oder gibts seit kurzem sehr miese Projekte die die PPD massiv drücken (900k->600k)?


----------



## JayTea (24. September 2020)

ZeroC00L1979 schrieb:


> ...für den "geringen" Durchsatz (manchem sein Ganzes) trotzdem über 600 Mio Punkte!? Respekt


GTX 960 >GTX 1050 (als FoPaSa)>GTX 1080 (als FoPaSa)>RTX 2070 Super (als FoPaSa)>aktuell GTX 1660 (als FoPaSa unter Ubuntu). Zuzüglich noch ein paar sporadische WU, die von CPUs gefaltet wurden. 



nfsgame schrieb:


> Huiuiui ist das unübersichtlich geworden seit meinem letzten Besuch hier... Naja sei es drum.
> 
> Hat meine 1660 ne Macke oder gibts seit kurzem sehr miese Projekte die die PPD passiv drücken (900k->600k)?


In der EOC Ststistik siehst du meine GTX 1660 unter Ubuntu mit 120 Watt PT.
War schon mal mehr, da hast du recht. Vor ein paar Wochen waren es noch 800 k PPD, nun eher etwas über 700 k.


----------



## eiernacken1983 (24. September 2020)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Huiuiui ist das unübersichtlich geworden seit meinem letzten Besuch hier... Naja sei es drum.
> 
> Hat meine 1660 ne Macke oder gibts seit kurzem sehr miese Projekte die die PPD massiv drücken (900k->600k)?


Keine Macke, "miese Projekte" (irgendwas mit 16906 oder so ähnlich). Bei mir lautet es 1,15 Mio. --> 0,90 Mio.


----------



## mattinator (24. September 2020)

DOcean schrieb:


> Process Lasso meine ich heißt das Tool... gab hier im Forum auch mal einen Anleitung...


Meine letzten Erfahrungen mit der Erhöhung der Priority beim Folding waren eher negativ. Mit den aktuellen Folding-Cores scheint Stanford / Windows das ganz gut ohne manuelle Nachhilfe im Griff zu haben.


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (24. September 2020)

Es ist echt nervig,  dass die Priorität vom FahCore_22.exe immer alle paar Stunden auf Hoch gesetzt werden muss und man dies nicht speichern kann


----------



## ZeroC00L1979 (24. September 2020)

MPH_the_Legend schrieb:


> Es ist echt nervig,  dass die Priorität vom FahCore_22.exe immer alle paar Stunden auf Hoch gesetzt werden muss und man dies nicht speichern kann



Also bei mir laufen die Core's alle mit voller Prio ohne, dass ich da manuell was über Windows priorisieren muss... hast du denn den aktuellen F@H Client installiert?!


----------



## -Shorty- (24. September 2020)

eiernacken1983 schrieb:


> Keine Macke, "miese Projekte" (irgendwas mit 16906 oder so ähnlich). Bei mir lautet es 1,15 Mio. --> 0,90 Mio.



Bei den Projekten kam meine 2080 auch nur auf 160k / Unit statt den knapp 220k, nur zur Info.


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (24. September 2020)

ZeroC00L1979 schrieb:


> Also bei mir laufen die Core's alle mit voller Prio ohne, dass ich da manuell was über Windows priorisieren muss... hast du denn den aktuellen F@H Client installiert?!


Ja habe ich stellt sich immer wieder auf Normal


----------



## kampfschaaaf (25. September 2020)

Holla, die P14488er drücken ne Standard-2080ti über die 4,3Mio. Hab ein Gutes erwischt!


----------



## DOcean (25. September 2020)

MPH_the_Legend schrieb:


> Ja habe ich stellt sich immer wieder auf Normal


siehe meine Posts da wird dir geholfen....


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (25. September 2020)

DOcean schrieb:


> siehe meine Posts da wird dir geholfen....


Danke dir.
Dazu muss ich aber  wieder ein Programm laufen haben.....


----------



## nfsgame (25. September 2020)

kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Holla, die P14488er drücken ne Standard-2080ti über die 4,3Mio. Hab ein Gutes erwischt!


P14484 habe ich gerade. Geht auch ganz gut. ~1,2M PPD auf ner 1660.


----------



## JayTea (25. September 2020)

nfsgame schrieb:


> P14484 habe ich gerade. Geht auch ganz gut. ~1,2M PPD auf ner 1660.


Aber ne Super oder Ti?!?


----------



## kampfschaaaf (25. September 2020)

Nun faltet nur noch mein Ryzen weiter, habe eben beide Palit RTX für 1200€ verkaufen können. Die wollten nicht warten bis Montag. Also wird meine Kurve etwas steiler werden...
... leider in die andere Richtung. Aber ein paar WUs sind ja gemacht für diese Woche!
...
Im Februar geht es dann mit RDNA2 an den Start. Vielleicht auch mit Zweien?


----------



## nfsgame (25. September 2020)

JayTea schrieb:


> Aber ne Super oder Ti?!?


Ist ne Ti mit 140W PL. Mit Lüfter auf Fullspeed geht die mit den WUs aber auch auf gut 54°C.


----------



## beastyboy79 (25. September 2020)

Kann es sein das ich gestern oder vorgestern 313Mio PPD avg 24h gesehen habe 
... und im Verlauf des gestrigen Tages ist das mal kurz auf 260Mio PPD gedropt?

Ich hatte gestern Abend nur kurz Leerlauf bei mir, ein 3h-Fenster wird mit null Leistung protokolliert.

Hat sich erledigt.


----------



## Ramonx56 (25. September 2020)

Wochenende... jetzt heißt es langsam Endspurt. Hab bei meiner 1080TI die Regler im Afterburner mal etwas weiter nach rechts verschoben. Die Karte genehmigt sich nun aber auch 60-70W mehr und schreit um Gnade.


----------



## voodoman (25. September 2020)

@Ramonx56
Hab ich gestern auch gemacht.


----------



## beastyboy79 (26. September 2020)

2Mio PPD avg  and rising !


----------



## aliceif (26. September 2020)

Ich lasse meine RX5700 lieber ganz leise undervoltet laufen, OC ist die mir etwas laut


----------



## binär-11110110111 (26. September 2020)

aliceif schrieb:


> Ich lasse meine RX5700 lieber ganz leise undervoltet laufen, OC ist die mir etwas laut


Kein Problem, mache ich auch manchmal, besonders nachts regle ich die GPUs auf schlaftaugliche 50%.

PS: Dein FaH-Profil ist falsch verknüpft, ich lande HIER


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. September 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was ich an der neuen Forensoftware mehr als nur vermisse ist meine gesamte Anhangsliste > so werd ich es mir ernsthaft überlegen ob ich wieder zum alten Gratsen mit dem Smileys zurückkehren werde.


----------



## aliceif (26. September 2020)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Dein FaH-Profil ist falsch verknüpft, ich lande HIER


Ist angepasst, da habe ich wohl das Template falsch befüllt. Danke für den Hinweis


----------



## Skajaquada (27. September 2020)

aliceif schrieb:


> Ich lasse meine RX5700 lieber ganz leise undervoltet laufen, OC ist die mir etwas laut


Das ist bei den 5700xt noch schlimmer. Daher war die einzige Option alles unter Wasser zu setzen  
Dafür laufen sie dann auch mit 2,1 Ghz und 1,9 Ghz Speicher auf 48°C ohne Probleme.
War aber nicht billig und vom Verbrauch her ist es eine Katastrophe


----------



## binär-11110110111 (27. September 2020)

Die erste 3090 ist online, eine echte Aussage bringen aber erst weitere Werte: KLICK MICH )


----------



## ZeroC00L1979 (27. September 2020)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Die erste 3090 ist online, eine echte Aussage bringen aber erst weitere Werte: KLICK MICH )



Oh Cool & Danke für den Hinweis, jetzt wird's ja mal interessant hier zu sehen wie die uns alle abhängt 
Wobei, wenn ich mir bisherigen Werte der Projekte so ansehe (13426 mit 4,4 Mio PPD) - das is jetzt nicht das, was ich erwartet hatte...  

EDIT: Ich hatte gedacht/gehofft/erwartet eine 3090 haut locker mal an die 10 Mio PPD auf die F@H Lane


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. September 2020)

Nur 4,4 MioPPD? 
Das ist echt mager > nicht gerade 10 aber minimum 5,5 hätte ich erwartet.


----------



## -Shorty- (27. September 2020)

Wäre interessant zu wissen, ob da die vollen 24GB genutzt werden.


----------



## eiernacken1983 (27. September 2020)

ZeroC00L1979 schrieb:


> Oh Cool & Danke für den Hinweis, jetzt wird's ja mal interessant hier zu sehen wie die uns alle abhängt
> Wobei, wenn ich mir bisherigen Werte der Projekte so ansehe (13426 mit 4,4 Mio PPD) - das is jetzt nicht das, was ich erwartet hatte...
> 
> EDIT: Ich hatte gedacht/gehofft/erwartet eine 3090 haut locker mal an die 10 Mio PPD auf die F@H Lane


Auf Platz 20 (ungefähr) ist ne GTX 970 mit 4 Mio. PPD. Was sagte Genosse Stalin nochmal über Statistiken...

Aktuell gibts mehr Cancer WUs. Die bringen nicht nur weniger Punkte sondern fressen auch noch 10 - 15 W mehr an GPU-Leistung. Naja, noch 10 Stunden durchziehen; dann schmeiß ich wahrscheinlich die zweite Karte wieder raus. Die Gerüchteküche um die RX 6900 XT klingt ja auch appetitlich


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (28. September 2020)

Wieso eignen sich die Quadro Karten nicht besser zum Falten? Die RTX 2080ti ist noch immer dass höchste der Gefühle?
Die 3090 macht gut 6 Mio Punkte


----------



## Skajaquada (28. September 2020)

MPH_the_Legend schrieb:


> Wieso eignen sich die Quadro Karten nicht besser zum Falten? Die RTX 2080ti ist noch immer dass höchste der Gefühle?
> Die 3090 macht gut 6 Mio Punkte



Das liegt zum Teil auch an den Projekten.
Die sind halt für den "Durchschnitt" optimiert und häufig sind es auch zu wenig Atome um die ganzen Shader auszulasten. Da liegt dann der Geschwindigkeitsfaktor auch im Takt und die 2080 Ti ist da echt fix.

Aber es sind schon noch ein paar Millionen PPD mehr, die eine 3080/3090 so raushauen. Eine 2080Ti hat ja auch nur im Glücksfall 4 Mio PPD.
Ich freue mich auf jeden Fall auf Meine...wenn sie denn irgendwann mal ankommen


----------



## nfsgame (28. September 2020)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Wäre interessant zu wissen, ob da die vollen 24GB genutzt werden.


Wieso sollten sie? Die meisten WUs nehmen egal auf welcher Karte nicht mal 1GB an VRAM.


----------



## Hasestab (28. September 2020)

Together we are Even More Powerful: GPU folding gets a powerup with NVIDIA CUDA support! - Folding@home
					

Folding@home adds CUDA support to give NVIDIA GPUs big boosts in speed!




					foldingathome.org


----------



## ZeroC00L1979 (28. September 2020)

Hasestab schrieb:


> Together we are Even More Powerful: GPU folding gets a powerup with NVIDIA CUDA support! - Folding@home
> 
> 
> Folding@home adds CUDA support to give NVIDIA GPUs big boosts in speed!
> ...



Na das klingt doch mal interessant:
_"To see these speed boosts, you won’t have to do anything—the new 0.0.13 release of core22 will automatically roll out over the next few days on many projects, automatically downloading the CUDA-enabled version of the core and CUDA runtime compiler libraries needed to accelerate our code. If you have an NVIDIA GPU, your client logs will show that the 0.0.13 core will attempt to launch the faster CUDA version."

A_lso ein power up bei einer 2080 Ti von knappen 20% wenn die Log im Client Version 0.0.13 anzeigt - ich bin gespannt  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und maybe nicht uninteressant:
_"To get the most performance out of the new CUDA-enabled core, be sure to update your NVIDIA drivers! There’s no need to install the CUDA Toolkit."_


----------



## nfsgame (28. September 2020)

Ich bin gespannt... Scheint ja doch einiges zu sein - vor allem bei den Covid-Projekten.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (28. September 2020)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Wieso sollten sie? Die meisten WUs nehmen egal auf welcher Karte nicht mal 1GB an VRAM.


Auf meiner 1660 werden je nach WU 3,5 bis 4,4GB VRAM belegt.


----------



## ZeroC00L1979 (28. September 2020)

Übrigens hier mal ein paar PPD-Werte aus dem offiziellen F@H Forum zum Thema CUDA und OpenCL Performance mit der 0.0.13 Core Version:

_"Some quick numbers from Project 11765 in Linux:

TPF 73s - GTX 1080Ti running OpenCL/ 1.554 M PPD
TPF 57s - GTX 1080Ti *running CUDA* / 2.253 M PPD
TPF 49s - RTX 2080Ti running OpenCL/ 2.826 M PPD
TPF 39s - RTX 2080Ti *running CUDA* / 3.981 M PPD
TPF 36s - RTX 3080 running OpenCL / 4.489 M PPD
TPF 31s - RTX 3080 *running CUDA* / 5.618 M PPD

I do expect that the numbers might potentially be better once the drivers have matured a bit, generally in about 6 months. By that time, we might have a new version of FahCore_22 that can unlock more performance too!"_


----------



## binär-11110110111 (28. September 2020)

Tschüss AMD GPU ???


----------



## nfsgame (28. September 2020)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Tschüss AMD GPU ???


Ich hab da nen Dejavú. Das hatten wir doch schon mal als der Client für die 88xx-Serie rauskam und alle X19x0-Eigner in die Röhre guckten .

Edit: Oh verdammt - ich werde alt.


----------



## HisN (28. September 2020)

Krischna Krischna - Haare Haare - Aua Aua - Stromrechnung^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein System taugt in der Hinsicht einfach nicht mehr zum falten, solange das Bauamt kein GO für die PV-Anlage gibt.

Spannung auf 0.85v gecapped.


----------



## ZeroC00L1979 (28. September 2020)

HisN schrieb:


> Krischna Krischna - Haare Haare - Aua Aua - Stromrechnung^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genial 
Wär mal interessant auf welche PPD du kommst bei einem 13426 Projekt 
Da liegt eine 2080 Ti ja ungefähr bei 3,9 Mio. PPD


----------



## Hasestab (28. September 2020)

650 Watt am Netzteil. Da kann man auch die ppd erwarten!
Was läuft da noch?
Über die Faltwoche waren es bei mir 870 bis 920 Watt. Das aber mit 4 Karten und 2 Systemen

+- 7 Mio ppd hatte ich grob auf der Uhr.


----------



## ovicula (28. September 2020)

Der CUDA-Boost läuft schon: 3,3 Mio. PPD mit einer 2080S @ 150 Watt ... nicht schlecht!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZeroC00L1979 (28. September 2020)

ovicula schrieb:


> Der CUDA-Boost läuft schon: 3,3 Mio. PPD mit einer 2080S @ 150 Watt ... nicht schlecht!



Das nenn ich mal effizient    
Und bei mir wurde auch gerade der Core auf 0.0.13 aktualisiert   
Mit dem Ergebnis: 2,4 Mio. PPD statt 1,7 Mio. PPD auf einer RTX2070 (ohne Super)


----------



## JayTea (28. September 2020)

Ich betone es gerne an dieser Stelle noch mal: sch*** auf PPD, das sind nur Zahlen. Die WU selbst sind das wichtige für die Wissenschaft!!  
Aber klar, PPD...Leider geil!


----------



## ursmii (28. September 2020)

ZeroC00L1979 schrieb:


> Wär mal interessant auf welche PPD du kommst bei einem 13426 Projekt
> Da liegt eine 2080 Ti ja ungefähr bei 3,9 Mio. PPD





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und was mir nach der installation des neuen NVIDIA treibers (456.55) aufgefallen ist, dass der clock absolut stabil auf 2040MHz läuft. mit der vorversion hatte ich immer fluktuationen von -10 - -30MHz



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


der einbruch ist mit dem nachladen einer neuen WU zu erklären.
leider hab ich noch keinen core 0.0.13 erhalten.


----------



## ZeroC00L1979 (28. September 2020)

JayTea schrieb:


> Ich betone es gerne an dieser Stelle noch mal: sch*** auf PPD, das sind nur Zahlen. Die WU selbst sind das wichtige für die Wissenschaft!!
> Aber klar, PPD...Leider geil!



Das ist schon richtig, aber es ist ja wohl auch richtig, dass eine schnellere Abarbeitung der einzelnen WU's einen nicht unerheblichen Mehrwert für die Forschung und Wissenschaft hinter F@H darstellt, welche nun einmal mit einem höheren PPD honoriert wird  

Noch dazu fasziniert mich die rasante Entwicklung beim Thema Rechenpower aktueller GPU's


----------



## nfsgame (28. September 2020)

ursmii schrieb:


> und was mir nach der installation des neuen NVIDIA treibers (456.55) aufgefallen ist, dass der clock absolut stabil auf 2040MHz läuft. mit der vorversion hatte ich immer fluktuationen von -10 - -30MHz


Kann ich so auf der 1660Ti bestätigen. Wie auf 2085MHz festgenagelt. Mal sehen wanns den neuen Core gibt...


----------



## HisN (28. September 2020)

Mein erster Core 0.11 ist auch gekommen. Wie cool ist das denn?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZeroC00L1979 (28. September 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



5,2 Mio. PPD auf einer 2080 Ti mit Core 0.0.13 

Wer brauch da jetzt noch eine RTX3080?!


----------



## ursmii (28. September 2020)

war wohl nix  
schien nur für die "13426" zu stimmen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skajaquada (28. September 2020)

ZeroC00L1979 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab auch gerade den core gezogen und hab 23sec TPF auf der 2080Ti und 5,5 Mio PPD 
Mal schauen wie sich das heute Nacht so entwickelt...


----------



## LittleFolder (28. September 2020)

ZeroC00L1979 schrieb:


> Das nenn ich mal effizient
> Und bei mir wurde auch gerade der Core auf 0.0.13 aktualisiert
> Mit dem Ergebnis: 2,4 Mio. PPD statt 1,7 Mio. PPD auf einer RTX2070 (ohne Super)



Uiuiui, na da bin ich mal gespannt, noch läufts mit 0.0.11 bei mir aber so klingt das ja schon vielversprechend 
Sollten ja 2,5 kk + bei der Super gut drin sein.


----------



## Skajaquada (28. September 2020)

Sogar die 1060 macht jetzt 650-700k...da werfe ich die Radeons tatsächlich aus der Konfig. Glaube nicht das AMD da treibertechnisch mithalten kann...


----------



## sentinel1 (29. September 2020)

Unter Garuda Linux ist noch FS01:0x22:    Version: 0.0.11 aktiv, CUDA - flag ist gesetzt :FahCore_22 -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 706 -lifeline 287338 -checkpoint 15 -opencl-platform 0 -opencl-device 0 -cuda-device 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia -gpu 0 -gpu-usage 100

Thema: Strompreise

- ab 2021 4250kWh jährlich für 1090 € (somit spare ich dann ca. 800€ ein)
kWh brutto 23,55 Cent, Grundpreis Jahr brutto 91,23 € (sofern die Märchensteuer so bleibt )

Diesmal möchte ich bei der Kündigung einen Rabatt auf Punkte für F@h


----------



## Hasestab (29. September 2020)

Bin jetzt auch nochmal bei meinem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Alltagssetting.
Gemütliche 0,700V... mal schauen was der neue Treiber so bringt.


----------



## nfsgame (29. September 2020)

Bisher gab es zwar keinen neuen GPU Core, dafür aber den a8 für den SMP... Rund 200k PPD für 24 Ivy Bridge basierte Threads sind auch nicht übel...


----------



## LittleFolder (29. September 2020)

22:06:45:WU01:FS01:0x22:  Using CUDA and gpu 0

Yeah läuft und aktuell bei einem 16918 2,3 kk PPD, knapp 40% mehr als bisher laut dem LTT Addon bei 100%PL und 30-32% mehr bei meinen 75% wie ich es sonst immer laufen lasse    Diese Art WU (cancer) ist bei mir sonst so mit 1,6-1,7kk PPD gelaufen.

So wars bisher: ________________________________________ PPD:_____________________________________Points/WU:___________________

16918cancer1,652,561191,864

Nun gibts 212k Punkte für die WU


----------



## Hasestab (29. September 2020)

Hatte ich bis jetzt auch noch nicht auf meinem Betafalter.
Scheint ein Benchmark von john.chodera für 2080 Rtx zu sein.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZeroC00L1979 (29. September 2020)

LittleFolder schrieb:


> 22:06:45:WU01:FS01:0x22:  Using CUDA and gpu 0
> 
> Yeah läuft und aktuell bei einem 16918 2,3 kk PPD, knapp 40% mehr als bisher laut dem LTT Addon bei 100%PL und 30-32% mehr bei meinen 75% wie ich es sonst immer laufen lasse    Diese Art WU (cancer) ist bei mir sonst so mit 1,6-1,7kk PPD gelaufen.
> 
> ...



Also ich muss auch sagen - ich bin begeistert:

13426 auf einer 2080 TI statt 3,9 Mio. PPD jetzt 5,2 Mio. PPD
13426 auf einer 2070 statt 1,7 Mio. PPD jetzt 2,4 Mio. PPD

 mit der entsprechend schnelleren Abarbeitung  
Und mittlerweile fangen auch alle Projekte mit der Core Version 0.0.13 an mit Laufen bei mir 

Hätten die das eine Woche vorher eingeführt - wir wären Punkte- und WU-mäßig durch die Decke gegangen in unserer Faltwoche


----------



## binär-11110110111 (29. September 2020)

Hab für meine 1660 nun auch eine 0.0.13 WU bekommen, P17405. Normal: 620 bis 720K PPD, aktuell 910K PPD !


JayTea schrieb:


> Ich betone es gerne an dieser Stelle noch mal: sch*** auf PPD, das sind nur Zahlen. Die WU selbst sind das wichtige für die Wissenschaft!!
> Aber klar, PPD...Leider geil!



Dem stimme ich zu, aber nicht ganz. Die WUs werden nun schneller bearbeitet, da die Effizienz erhöht wurde. Dadurch gibt es auch mehr Punkte.


----------



## LittleFolder (29. September 2020)

Yep, scheint bisher alles mit CUDA und 0.0.13 zu laufen, teils, trotz PL bei 75% bis zu 50% mehr PPD (und damit alles schneller) als vorher, so macht das doch Spaß


----------



## JayTea (29. September 2020)

Japp, ist schon gut wenn das Projekt schneller voranschreitet,  keine Frage. Durch den QRB stehe ich aber nicht auf die PPD. Ich schiele lieber auf die WU pro Tag (seitdem es den NaCl nicht mehr gibt etwas sinnvoller) und z. B. sieht man den Fortschritt bei BB ganz schön. 

Zur Inflation:
>950 k PPD bei GTX 1660 unter Ubuntu! 
(Also ähnlich wie bei binär.)


----------



## nfsgame (29. September 2020)

Gab jetzt auch den neuen Core für meine 1660Ti @ 2085MHz... 1,22Mio PPD sind ok.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (29. September 2020)

Dann werde ich mich mal an der Datenbank beteiligen - die hier




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer mach auch mit ???


----------



## ursmii (29. September 2020)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Dann werde ich mich mal an der Datenbank beteiligen - die hier
> Wer mach auch mit ???



ja dann mal los. schade, dass sie die werte nicht aus allen eingelieferten WUs rausziehen ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hawky1980 (29. September 2020)

Wenn es jetzt auch noch Cancer Projekte wären, wäre ich mit der Ausbeute zufrieden und ich würde die Kiste länger falten lassen.  Mal schauen ob es beim Weltkrebstag wieder Cancer Projekte ausser Covid 19 gibt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. September 2020)

Der  0.0.13 macht keinen erkennnbaren Unterschied bei meinen Titan X Maxwell aus > wenigstens schein er auf den ersten Blick stabil zu laufen.


----------



## Firestriker (29. September 2020)

Hatte mit meiner GTX1660TI @70W TDP mit dem 0.13 Core -> 990k PPD
Vorher nur um 600k-700k PPD
Läuft


----------



## ZeroC00L1979 (29. September 2020)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Der  0.0.13 macht keinen erkennnbaren Unterschied bei meinen Titan X Maxwell aus > wenigstens schein er auf den ersten Blick stabil zu laufen.



Na das wär ja mal interessant zu wissen warum das so ist...?!
In der Speed-Up Übersicht von F@H ist zwar von einigen Titan's die Rede, aber nicht von der Maxwell Titan... (oder bin ich blind )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheNewNow (29. September 2020)

Die Titan X Maxwell ist doch dabei (Geforce GTX TITAN X) und wird mit rund 20% angegeben. 

Meine 2070 super mit leichten Undervolting profitiert jedenfalls ganz ordentlich und liefert jetzt ca. 2.7 Mio PPD statt 2 Mio PPD.


----------



## ZeroC00L1979 (29. September 2020)

TheNewNow schrieb:


> Die Titan X Maxwell ist doch dabei (Geforce GTX TITAN X) und wird mit rund 20% angegeben.
> 
> Meine 2070 super mit leichten Undervolting profitiert jedenfalls ganz ordentlich und liefert jetzt ca. 2.7 Mio PPD statt 2 Mio PPD.



Stimmt, siehste... blind


----------



## sentinel1 (30. September 2020)

- mit CUDA RTX2080@Lüfter50% mit UV/OC ca. 3,1M PPD (unter Win10)


Spoiler: log



22:12:17:WU00:FS01:0x22:   Revision: 189320d0
22:12:17:WU00:FS01:0x22:********************************************************************************
22:12:17:WU00:FS01:0x22roject: 13426 (Run 6623, Clone 1, Gen 5)
22:12:17:WU00:FS01:0x22:Unit: 0x0000000612bc7d9a5f66500197cfdeda
22:12:17:WU00:FS01:0x22:Reading tar file core.xml
22:12:17:WU00:FS01:0x22:Reading tar file integrator.xml
22:12:17:WU00:FS01:0x22:Reading tar file state.xml.bz2
22:12:17:WU00:FS01:0x22:Reading tar file system.xml.bz2
22:12:17:WU00:FS01:0x22igital signatures verified
22:12:17:WU00:FS01:0x22:Folding@home GPU Core22 Folding@home Core
22:12:17:WU00:FS01:0x22:Version 0.0.13
22:12:17:WU00:FS01:0x22:  Checkpoint write interval: 50000 steps (5%) [20 total]
22:12:17:WU00:FS01:0x22:  JSON viewer frame write interval: 10000 steps (1%) [100 total]
22:12:17:WU00:FS01:0x22:  XTC frame write interval: 250000 steps (25%) [4 total]
22:12:17:WU00:FS01:0x22:  Global context and integrator variables write interval: 25000 steps (2.5%) [40 total]
22:12:18:WU00:FS01:0x22:There are 4 platforms available.
22:12:18:WU00:FS01:0x22latform 0: Reference
22:12:18:WU00:FS01:0x22latform 1: CPU
22:12:18:WU00:FS01:0x22latform 2: OpenCL
22:12:18:WU00:FS01:0x22:  opencl-device 0 specified
22:12:18:WU00:FS01:0x22latform 3: CUDA
22:12:18:WU00:FS01:0x22:  cuda-device 0 specified
22:12:28:WU00:FS01:0x22:Attempting to create CUDA context:
22:12:28:WU00:FS01:0x22:  Configuring platform CUDA
22:12:38:WU00:FS01:0x22:  Using CUDA and gpu 0
22:12:38:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 0 out of 1000000 steps (0%)
22:12:38:WU00:FS01:0x22:Checkpoint completed at step 0
22:13:46:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 10000 out of 1000000 steps (1%)
22:14:47:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 20000 out of 1000000 steps (2%)
22:15:48:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 30000 out of 1000000 steps (3%)
22:16:51:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 40000 out of 1000000 steps (4%)
22:17:55:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 50000 out of 1000000 steps (5%)
22:17:55:WU00:FS01:0x22:Checkpoint completed at step 50000
22:18:59:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 60000 out of 1000000 steps (6%)
22:20:02:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 70000 out of 1000000 steps (7%)
22:21:05:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 80000 out of 1000000 steps (8%)
22:22:08:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 90000 out of 1000000 steps (9%)
22:23:11:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 100000 out of 1000000 steps (10%)
22:23:12:WU00:FS01:0x22:Checkpoint completed at step 100000
22:24:15:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 110000 out of 1000000 steps (11%)
22:25:18:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 120000 out of 1000000 steps (12%)
22:26:20:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 130000 out of 1000000 steps (13%)
22:27:23:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 140000 out of 1000000 steps (14%)
22:28:27:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 150000 out of 1000000 steps (15%)
22:28:27:WU00:FS01:0x22:Checkpoint completed at step 150000
22:29:31:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 160000 out of 1000000 steps (16%)
22:30:34:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 170000 out of 1000000 steps (17%)
22:31:37:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 180000 out of 1000000 steps (18%)
22:32:41:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 190000 out of 1000000 steps (19%)
22:33:44:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 200000 out of 1000000 steps (20%)
22:33:45:WU00:FS01:0x22:Checkpoint completed at step 200000
22:34:48:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 210000 out of 1000000 steps (21%)
22:35:52:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 220000 out of 1000000 steps (22%)
22:36:56:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 230000 out of 1000000 steps (23%)
22:38:01:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 240000 out of 1000000 steps (24%)
22:39:04:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 250000 out of 1000000 steps (25%)
22:39:05:WU00:FS01:0x22:Checkpoint completed at step 250000
22:40:10:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 260000 out of 1000000 steps (26%)
22:41:14:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 270000 out of 1000000 steps (27%)
22:42:18:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 280000 out of 1000000 steps (28%)
22:43:22:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 290000 out of 1000000 steps (29%)
22:44:24:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 300000 out of 1000000 steps (30%)
22:44:25:WU00:FS01:0x22:Checkpoint completed at step 300000
22:45:26:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 310000 out of 1000000 steps (31%)
22:46:29:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 320000 out of 1000000 steps (32%)
22:47:32:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 330000 out of 1000000 steps (33%)
22:48:33:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 340000 out of 1000000 steps (34%)
22:49:35:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 350000 out of 1000000 steps (35%)
22:49:36:WU00:FS01:0x22:Checkpoint completed at step 350000
22:50:38:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 360000 out of 1000000 steps (36%)
22:51:40:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 370000 out of 1000000 steps (37%)
22:52:41:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 380000 out of 1000000 steps (38%)
22:53:42:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 390000 out of 1000000 steps (39%)
22:54:43:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 400000 out of 1000000 steps (40%)
22:54:44:WU00:FS01:0x22:Checkpoint completed at step 400000
22:55:45:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 410000 out of 1000000 steps (41%)
22:56:47:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 420000 out of 1000000 steps (42%)
22:57:49:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 430000 out of 1000000 steps (43%)
22:58:54:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 440000 out of 1000000 steps (44%)
22:59:59:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 450000 out of 1000000 steps (45%)
23:00:00:WU00:FS01:0x22:Checkpoint completed at step 450000
23:01:04:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 460000 out of 1000000 steps (46%)
23:02:10:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 470000 out of 1000000 steps (47%)
23:03:13:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 480000 out of 1000000 steps (48%)



@Lüfter60% ca. 3,2M PPD


----------



## binär-11110110111 (30. September 2020)

Das mit dem "Checkpoint completed at step xxx" in der LOG scheint auch neu zu sein.


----------



## JayTea (30. September 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit der GTX 1660 bei ~1935 MHz und 80 Watt Powerlimit unter Ubuntu!


----------



## eiernacken1983 (30. September 2020)

Dann ist das ja jetzt hier faktisch ein reines CUDA-Projekt geworden, zumindest wenn man sich - so wie ich - die Frage stellt, ob die eigenen Ressourcen hier ohne CUDA noch sinnvoll eingesetzt sind. 

Gut natürlich für die Wissenschaft, wenn die Pakete jetzt schneller bearbeitet werden. Ein wenig Wehmut verbleibt bei mir, durch die weitere Festigung der Quasi-Monopolstellung von NV...


----------



## Skajaquada (30. September 2020)

Ja, leider sind die Radeons jetzt ziemlich abgeschlagen. Wo ich bisher mit einer 2070 locker mithalten konnte, bin ich jetzt fast 30% langsamer bei mehr Verbrauch.
Wenn man das rein wirtschaftlich betrachtet ein Totalschaden für AMD und ein guter Grund die 5700xt auszutauschen.
Immerhin taugen sie ja noch gut zum zocken


----------



## Hawky1980 (30. September 2020)

Fair finde ich das auch nicht gegenüber den AMD Karten. Meine 390x schaffte so an die  660k  ppd  beim 13426 Projekt, bei einem Verbrauch von 150 Watt. Meine GTX 1080  machte wärend das Events ca 1 M  ppd  bei laschen  Settings, und jetzt fast 2M ppd mit gleichen Einstellungen.  Die 390x steht jetzt wieder bei ihrer kleinen Schwester HD7970 in der Vitrine, und die GTX 950  nahm jetzt ihren Platz ein, macht zwar etwas weniger ist aber deutlich effizienter.

Vorher



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachher



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (30. September 2020)

Ich glaube ich wiederhole mich, aber auch in Punkto der Reaktionen aus der Community habe ich inzwischen ein vollständiges Dejavú zur Zeit der Einführung des Clients für die 8800er und den zeternden X19x0er-Besitzern  ...
Sehr amüsant. Aber auch damals hat es gar nicht mal sooo lange gedauert, bis für AMD nachgezogen wurde...


----------



## blue_focus (30. September 2020)

Also 2,5 Mio bei 125W Power Target find ich jetzt schon sehr effizent 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LittleFolder (30. September 2020)

Naja, was heißt fair in dem Zusammenhang? Ich finde es, mal böse gesagt, eher schade, dass es so lange gedauert hat die Nvidiakarten besser auszunutzen da man "nur" auf einen gemeinsamen Standard gesetzt hat. (?)
Nicht böse gesagt freut es mich natürlich sehr, dass die Ausnutzung der vorhandenen spezifischen Kapazitäten der GraKas nun berücksichtig werden und bei gleicher Leistungsaufnahme auch mehr WU möglich sind. Sollte da bei AMD noch Potenzial sein, wird das sicher der nächste Schritt sein. 

Kann mir auch vorstellen, dass Nvidia da gut Hilfe geleistet hat, immerhin geben sie sich bei F@H ja doch Mühe (eigener Supercomputer der alles in den Schatten stellt aktuell bei F@H und prominentes Vorstellen von F@H bei ihrer Keynote).

Edith: Jap Nvidia hat dabei geholfen, dass stand bei den News auf F@H dazu:

As of today, your folding GPUs just got a big powerup! Thanks to NVIDIA engineers, our Folding@home GPU cores—based on the open source OpenMM toolkit—are now CUDA-enabled, allowing you to run GPU projects significantly faster. 

Bleibt zu hoffen, dass AMD nachzieht und das F@H Team unterstützt


----------



## Skajaquada (30. September 2020)

blue_focus schrieb:


> Also 2,5 Mio bei 125W Power Target find ich jetzt schon sehr effizent



Für 2,7 Mio PPD brauche ich 2 RX5700xt mit jeweils 180 Watt...soviel zur Effizienz


----------



## ZeroC00L1979 (30. September 2020)

LittleFolder schrieb:


> Naja, was heißt fair in dem Zusammenhang? Ich finde es, mal böse gesagt, eher schade, dass es so lange gedauert hat die Nvidiakarten besser auszunutzen da man "nur" auf einen gemeinsamen Standard gesetzt hat. (?)
> Nicht böse gesagt freut es mich natürlich sehr, dass die Ausnutzung der vorhandenen spezifischen Kapazitäten der GraKas nun berücksichtig werden und bei gleicher Leistungsaufnahme auch mehr WU möglich sind. Sollte da bei AMD noch Potenzial sein, wird das sicher der nächste Schritt sein.
> 
> Kann mir auch vorstellen, dass Nvidia da gut Hilfe geleistet hat, immerhin geben sie sich bei F@H ja doch Mühe (eigener Supercomputer der alles in den Schatten stellt aktuell bei F@H und prominentes Vorstellen von F@H bei ihrer Keynote).
> ...



Volle Zustimmung - mit fair oder nicht fair hat das (leider) nicht viel zu tun, sondern eher mit Rechenpower gepaart mit einer entsprechend guten Programmiersprache   und die wenigsten Leute (vielleicht nicht hier im Forum, aber draussen in der "normalen" Welt ) kaufen wahrscheinlich ihre Grafikkarte nach der reinen Folding Power 


Skajaquada schrieb:


> Für 2,7 Mio PPD brauche ich 2 RX5700xt mit jeweils 180 Watt...soviel zur Effizienz



Der Lauf der (elektronischen) Dinge... um mal philosophisch zu werden 

Aber wer weiß mit was AMD demnächst kontert - immerhin belebt Konkurrenz das Geschäft, ansonsten wäre die 3080 FE wahrscheinlich nicht so "günstig" an den Start gekommen, vielleicht weiß Nvidia tatsächlich schon mehr über die zu erwartete AMD-Power 

EDIT: Jetzt müsste man natürlich nur noch so ne 3080 FE auch mal zu kaufen bekommen


----------



## Skajaquada (30. September 2020)

ZeroC00L1979 schrieb:


> Volle Zustimmung - mit fair oder nicht fair hat das (leider) nicht viel zu tun, sondern eher mit Rechenpower gepaart mit einer entsprechend guten Programmiersprache   und die wenigsten Leute (vielleicht nicht hier im Forum, aber draussen in der "normalen" Welt ) kaufen wahrscheinlich ihre Grafikkarte nach der reinen Folding Power
> 
> 
> Der Lauf der (elektronischen) Dinge... um mal philosophisch zu werden
> ...


Ich hab ja schon gekauft...leider bisher nur ein Stück Papier. 
So einen Paperlaunch hab ich echt selten gesehen, wenn kein Reseller eine Auslieferung für ab einen Monat nach Release zusagen möchte.
Wahrscheinlich kommen die 3080 erst zum Weihnachtsgeschäft in die normale Verfügbarkeit, wenn überhaupt.

Und AMD wird sich auf die Gaming Performance konzentrieren, denen sind Deep Learning und KI derzeit ziemlich egal denke ich.
Vielleicht wenn es dann irgendwann eine Big Navi mit HBM2 für die Pro-User oder so.
Und wenn die Kassen mit den Gaming Karten richtig klingeln. Sollte die Leistung stimmen kann man ja seine Bestellung für die NV Karten dann stornieren und eine Radeon kaufen. Die soll ja kurzfristig verfügbar sein


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. September 2020)

Wie gesagt, ich sehe keine Mehrleistung durch den 0.0.13:
Mit dem 0.0.12 lieferte das Projekt 13426 ~1,05MioPPD > mit dem 0.0.13 sind es genau gleich viel. Mit den angegebenen 20% Mehrleistung müsste es eigentlich Richtung 1,3MioPPD gehen. 


ZeroC00L1979 schrieb:


> Aber wer weiß mit was AMD demnächst kontert - immerhin belebt Konkurrenz das Geschäft, ansonsten wäre die 3080 FE wahrscheinlich nicht so "günstig" an den Start gekommen, vielleicht weiß Nvidia tatsächlich schon mehr über die zu erwartete AMD-Power


Ich halte es eher für wahrscheinlich das Nvidia so "günstige" Preise für neue Generation gemacht hat weil die neuen Spielekonsolen in den Startlöchern steht und man so das Abwandern der PC-Spielern verhindern wollte > wenn das Geld nicht so locker sitzt überlegt man sich es zweimal ob man sich ne PS5 für 500€ kauft oder 3080 für sagen wir mal für 1'000€.


----------



## mattinator (1. Oktober 2020)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ich sehe keine Mehrleistung durch den 0.0.13:
> Mit dem 0.0.12 lieferte das Projekt 13426 ~1,05MioPPD > mit dem 0.0.13 sind es genau gleich viel. Mit den angegebenen 20% Mehrleistung müsste es eigentlich Richtung 1,3MioPPD gehen.


Hast Du das Powerlimit reduziert ? Mit CUDA verbraucht meine 1070 eine ganze Menge mehr. Laufen die Karten unter Windows oder Linux, weiß es nicht mehr so genau. Ist der aktuelle NVIDIA-Treiber installiert ? Bei einem älteren Linux-Kernels wäre das wahrscheinlich ein Problem.


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (1. Oktober 2020)

mattinator schrieb:


> Hast Du das Powerlimit reduziert ? Mit CUDA verbraucht meine 1070 eine ganze Menge mehr. Laufen die Karten unter Windows oder Linux, weiß es nicht mehr so genau. Ist der aktuelle NVIDIA-Treiber installiert ? Bei einem älteren Linux-Kernels wäre das wahrscheinlich ein Problem.


Meine 1070 verbraucht jetzt auch mehr Strom. Mit welchen Settings hast du deine laufen und welche PPD erreichst du so?
GTX 1070 @0.850V 1823MHz ca. 1 280 000 PPD


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Oktober 2020)

Hawky1980 schrieb:


> Fair finde ich das auch nicht gegenüber den AMD Karten...



Nochmal in aller Deutlichkeit:
Der Ball liegt hier nicht bei f@h sondern bei *ATI
Die* müss(t)en ihre Treiber entsprechend anpassen (sofern möglich)

Mag ich dieses "Übergewicht" von *N_Vidia*?? Jein
Einerseits bin ich ein überzeugter Nutzer dieser Marke
Andererseits belebt (echte) Konkurrenz das Geschehen und kommt (auch) uns zu Gute


----------



## binär-11110110111 (1. Oktober 2020)

Hab jetzt nochmal die 1060 3GB eingebaut und belasse sie auch im System, da auch hier CUDA gezündet hat.

Zum Vergleich P13426
407K PPD vs. 625k PPD
4min TPF vs. 3min TPF

Der Verbrauch von ca. 95 Watt ist gleich geblieben.


----------



## sentinel1 (1. Oktober 2020)

Ich habe Takt max. 1815MHz + Spannung max. 0,875V und Speichertakt 6610 MHz zwecks CUDA reduziert, da ich eh im Templimit rangiere,  das Netzteil bleibt jetzt nur noch lauwarm, vorher (ohne CUDA) eher warm. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hawky1980 (1. Oktober 2020)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Nochmal in aller Deutlichkeit:
> Der Ball liegt hier nicht bei f@h sondern bei *ATI
> Die* müss(t)en ihre Treiber entsprechend anpassen (sofern möglich)



Das ist mir durchaus bewusst, dass AMD  ( ATI  existiert leider seit Jahren nicht mehr )  hier deutlich Nachholbedarf hat  was die Unterstützung von Folding@Home anbelangt.  Aber sowas kenne ich noch aus frühren Zeiten, da sah es mit deren Karten eine Zeit lang echt düster aus.
Fakt ist,  dass die jetzige Situation nicht toll ist für AMD-Kartennutzer , könnte sie sogar verstehen wenn sie momentan  das Falten pausieren, oder sich nach effizienteren  Ersatz umsehen.



> Mag ich dieses "Übergewicht" von *N_Vidia*?? Jein
> Einerseits bin ich ein überzeugter Nutzer dieser Marke
> Andererseits belebt (echte) Konkurrenz das Geschehen und kommt (auch) uns zu Gute


Und ich bin überzeugter Nutzer von AMD Karten,  nur haben Diese bei mir jetzt wie auch in Zukunft ein völlig anderes Aufgabengebiet,  und da  zählt nicht F@H darunter. Dieses Privileg  bekommen jetzt die Nvidia  Karten bei mir, und zum verheizen sind die Karten gut genug. Denn nichts anderes macht hier der User mit seiner Grafikkarte, und das alles für die Wissenschaft bzw. mittlerweile only  Covid19  Projekte.


----------



## Skajaquada (1. Oktober 2020)

Ich hatte vor meine 5700xt´s  nach dem Aufrüsten zum Falten zu behalten, aber das macht jetzt leider keinen Sinn mehr.
Selbst wenn die BigNavi die doppelte Leistung bei ähnlichem Verbrauch haben sollten, sind die RTX immer noch 20% effektiver bei F@H.
Ich hatte ja auch mit den neuen AMD geliebäugelt, vor allem nach dem 3080 Chaos. Aber rein zum Zocken brauche ich die Leistung nicht, zumindest nicht auf meinem WQHD Monitor.


sentinel1 schrieb:


> Ich habe Takt max. 1815MHz + Spannung max. 0,875V und Speichertakt 6610 MHz zwecks CUDA reduziert, da ich eh im Templimit rangiere,  das Netzteil bleibt jetzt nur noch lauwarm, vorher (ohne CUDA) eher warm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist wieder ein Beispiel warum ich mir das Hobby "Watercooling" angelacht habe. Ja es ist ein bisschen mehr Arbeit, aber das Ergebnis ist einfach eine andere Welt. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZeroC00L1979 (1. Oktober 2020)

Skajaquada schrieb:


> Das ist wieder ein Beispiel warum ich mir das Hobby "Watercooling" angelacht habe. Ja es ist ein bisschen mehr Arbeit, aber das Ergebnis ist einfach eine andere Welt.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ein Traum  45 °C bei voller Last


----------



## sentinel1 (1. Oktober 2020)

"Watercooling"   wäre nett, aber aufwendig und teuer.

Im Keller habe ich noch einen 420er - Radi, Anschlüsse und einen AGB.


----------



## mattinator (1. Oktober 2020)

MPH_the_Legend schrieb:


> Meine 1070 verbraucht jetzt auch mehr Strom. Mit welchen Settings hast du deine laufen und welche PPD erreichst du so?
> GTX 1070 @0.850V 1823MHz ca. 1 280 000 PPD


Ich habe mit dem Afterburner die Kurve automatisch ermitteln lassen. An deren Werten und der Spannung habe ich nicht nachgeregelt, war immer nicht  ganz 100% stabil. Jetzt läuft es ohne Abstürze. Evtl. sollte ich mit dem aktuellen Treiber und bei den gesunkenen Temperaturen den Afterburner die Kurve noch mal neu ermitteln lassen. Da könnte aktuell noch etwas mehr gehen.
GTX 1070 1924MHz je nach Projekt mit core_22 0.13 ca. 1 000 000 bis 1 986 513 PPD (Projekt 17102), GPU-Power 130 - 175 W


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (1. Oktober 2020)

mattinator schrieb:


> Da könnte aktuell noch etwas mehr gehen.
> GTX 1070 1924MHz je nach Projekt mit core_22 0.13 ca. 1 000 000 bis 1 986 513 PPD (Projekt 17102), GPU-Power 130 - 175 W


Welche Spannung legt der Afterburner für 1924MHz an?
Ok ich hab jetzt maximal 1 270 000 PPD gesehen von den 1 900 000 bin ich weit entfernt


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Oktober 2020)

sentinel1 schrieb:


> "Watercooling"   wäre nett, aber aufwendig und teuer.
> 
> Im Keller habe ich noch einen 420er - Radi, Anschlüsse und einen AGB.


Wasserkühlung ist nur am Anfang teuer, vorausgesetzt du bist nicht bei jedem neuen Rechner der Meinung es braucht auch notgedrungen eine komplett neue Wakü sind die Kosten sehr überschaubar > passende Kühler für die neue Hardware und gut ist's.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Oktober 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Funktioniert bei euch Firefox mit dem Forum?
Seit gestern kann ich mich nicht mehr mit Firefox anmelden > Anmeldebildschirm, Daten eingeben trotzdem nicht angemeldet?
Momentan bin ich mit Edge hier unterwegs.


----------



## Bahamut_Zero (1. Oktober 2020)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich hatte vor zwei oder drei Tagen ein ähnliches Problem mit Firefox. Ich habe mich dann statt im Forum auf der Hauptseite von PCGH angemeldet, was funktionierte,  und seit dem hat es mich zumindest noch nicht wieder abgemeldet.


----------



## -Shorty- (1. Oktober 2020)

Hab meine Seele an Chrome verkauft, bis jetzt läufts.


----------



## mattinator (1. Oktober 2020)

MPH_the_Legend schrieb:


> Welche Spannung legt der Afterburner für 1924MHz an?
> Ok ich hab jetzt maximal 1 270 000 PPD gesehen von den 1 900 000 bin ich weit entfernt


HWiNFO zeigt aktuell 1,04375 an. Die 1 900 000 PPD sind auch die Ausnahme, sonst sind es meistens ca. 1 200 000 bis 1 500 000.


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (2. Oktober 2020)

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit zu sehen, wie viele Punkte die abgearbeitete WU gebracht hat?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Oktober 2020)

MPH_the_Legend schrieb:


> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit zu sehen, wie viele Punkte die abgearbeitete WU gebracht hat?


Steht in der Log drin ganz am Schluss der abgearbeiteten WU (Final credit estimate).


----------



## binär-11110110111 (2. Oktober 2020)

Hurra !  Hab Dank CUDA einen neuen persönlichen Tagesrekord, zudem auch 3 WUs mehr !



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*


----------



## DOcean (2. Oktober 2020)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hatte ich auch, ist aber jetzt wieder weg...


----------



## ursmii (2. Oktober 2020)

auch hier ist die Wirkung des neuen Treibers (456.55-desktop-win10-64bit-international-dch-whql) deutlich zu sehen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



leider auch die Abnahme der erreichten Punkte nach dem Gewinnspiel



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZeroC00L1979 (2. Oktober 2020)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Hurra !  Hab Dank CUDA einen neuen persönlichen Tagesrekord, zudem auch 3 WUs mehr !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cooles Zeugs, dieses CUDA


----------



## Skajaquada (2. Oktober 2020)

Mit ein bisschen Glück startet heute mein Projekt "kleiner Falter" in den Betatest. Kaum zu glauben, dass die 3080 heute ankommen soll und ich jetzt keine AMD-Backplate für den CPU-Block habe 
Aber wenn ich die bis heute Abend vom Kumpel bekomme, könnte das Baby tatsächlich heute live gehen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Oktober 2020)

DOcean schrieb:


> hatte ich auch, ist aber jetzt wieder weg...


Momentan geht es wieder mit Firefox


----------



## ZeroC00L1979 (2. Oktober 2020)

Skajaquada schrieb:


> Mit ein bisschen Glück startet heute mein Projekt "kleiner Falter" in den Betatest. Kaum zu glauben, dass die 3080 heute ankommen soll und ich jetzt keine AMD-Backplate für den CPU-Block habe
> Aber wenn ich die bis heute Abend vom Kumpel bekomme, könnte das Baby tatsächlich heute live gehen.



...na denn mal viel Glück, dass das alles passt heute   
Und auf deine ersten 3080 F@H Benchmarks bin ich mehr als gespannt


----------



## sentinel1 (2. Oktober 2020)

@CUDA - Performance

Ok, es ist mehr  ca. bis 2,8M PPD - die 3,1M PPD sind nur bei einem speziellen Project möglich, also schmeißt nicht gleich alle ATI - Karten wie Falschgeld auf ebay - Kleinanzeigen. 

Ich hoffe auch, dass die RTX 3090 speziell angepasste Big-workunits spendiert bekommt, wo auch die vollen 24GiB VRam  genutzt werden, denn die Konkurrenz kommt bestenfalls auf 20 GiB .

Mit Lüftkühlung wird das dann aber wohl eher nix (Brauchbares). Voll genutzter und belasteter RAM wird zum Grill.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Oktober 2020)

Schaut euch mal die VRAM-Nutzung eurer aktuellen Karten an, dann wisst ihr dass die 24GB der 3090 bei F@H für nichts zu gebrauchen ist.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (3. Oktober 2020)

Cool, wenn selbst HIER CUDA gezündet hat ...


----------



## nfsgame (3. Oktober 2020)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Schaut euch mal die VRAM-Nutzung eurer aktuellen Karten an, dann wisst ihr dass die 24GB der 3090 bei F@H für nichts zu gebrauchen ist.


Danke. Mir glaubt ja keiner...


----------



## ZeroC00L1979 (3. Oktober 2020)

Skajaquada schrieb:


> Mit ein bisschen Glück startet heute mein Projekt "kleiner Falter" in den Betatest. Kaum zu glauben, dass die 3080 heute ankommen soll und ich jetzt keine AMD-Backplate für den CPU-Block habe
> Aber wenn ich die bis heute Abend vom Kumpel bekomme, könnte das Baby tatsächlich heute live gehen.


Und?! Was sagt die 3080?!


----------



## Skajaquada (3. Oktober 2020)

ZeroC00L1979 schrieb:


> Und?! Was sagt die 3080?!


Leider nix, die 3080 war eine Luftnummer...falsch verschickte Email. Ich bin noch nicht dran 
Aber dafür steht das System jetzt fast komplett (bis auf einen Alphacool 240er ST25 Radiator, die sind gerade noch nicht lieferbar) und faltet mit den Reste GPUs.
P.S.: Ein Ryzen 5 3400G macht mit seiner Vega11 700k PPD, zeigt aber keine CPU Auslastung an. Trotzdem ist er dann zu ausgelastet um mit weiteren GPUs zu falten. 
Aber immerhin eine gute Alternative zur reinen CPU, auch recht effizient.


----------



## sentinel1 (3. Oktober 2020)

Man kann zumindest auf größere VRAM - Projekte bei entsprechend hoher Verfügbarkeit von VRAM hoffen.

Cuda: Der Gesamtverbrauch ist gesunken, die Projekte laufen fehlerfrei durch, ohne Cuda hatte ich ab und an mal einige Fehler.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ursmii (3. Oktober 2020)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Schaut euch mal die VRAM-Nutzung eurer aktuellen Karten an, dann wisst ihr dass die 24GB der 3090 bei F@H für nichts zu gebrauchen ist.


klar doch, ein weiteres Beispiel .
Aktuell läuft: F@H , dist.net , FFox mit stream



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZeroC00L1979 (4. Oktober 2020)

Skajaquada schrieb:


> Leider nix, die 3080 war eine Luftnummer...falsch verschickte Email. Ich bin noch nicht dran
> Aber dafür steht das System jetzt fast komplett (bis auf einen Alphacool 240er ST25 Radiator, die sind gerade noch nicht lieferbar) und faltet mit den Reste GPUs.



Ja aber dann wenigstens "ready for take off" wenn hoffentlich demnächst die richtige E-Mail inkl. 3080 im Anhang bei dir eintrudelt


----------



## binär-11110110111 (4. Oktober 2020)

Kurze Frage am Rande: Mein Monitor hat heute beim Anmeldebildschirm bunte Artefakte angezeigt - SO WIE HIER - nachdem ich ihn dann kurz aus und wieder eingeschaltet habe, lief wieder alles normal. Die beiden GPUs werden derzeit mit Origami belastet, keine Vorkommnisse ...  Verwendet wird ein vergoldetes HDMI-Kabel, alles blank/ sauber.


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Oktober 2020)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Kurze Frage am Rande: Mein Monitor hat heute beim Anmeldebildschirm bunte Artefakte angezeigt - SO WIE HIER - ….



Hatte ich auch schon (leider) - der Moni hat sich dann später komplett verabschiedet



binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> … nachdem ich ihn dann kurz aus und wieder eingeschaltet habe, lief wieder alles normal.



War bei mir zuerst auch so... zuerst
Wenn möglich tausche ihn aus bzw. halte einen anderen in Reserve


----------



## nfsgame (4. Oktober 2020)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Kurze Frage am Rande: Mein Monitor hat heute beim Anmeldebildschirm bunte Artefakte angezeigt - SO WIE HIER - nachdem ich ihn dann kurz aus und wieder eingeschaltet habe, lief wieder alles normal. Die beiden GPUs werden derzeit mit Origami belastet, keine Vorkommnisse ...  Verwendet wird ein vergoldetes HDMI-Kabel, alles blank/ sauber.


HDMI-Receiver im Monitor breit. Nächste Stufe sind Doppelkonturen/blasse Farben. Dicht gefolgt vom Aufstieg in den Himmel.
Wäre etwas mit dem VRAM (was solche Artefakte in der Regel auf PC-Seite verursachen würde), dann würde keine WU mehr durchlaufen.
Meist tut es der Display Port dann aber noch sofern vorhanden weil andere Signalverarbeitung...


----------



## sentinel1 (4. Oktober 2020)

by the way: 
Win10pro Insider Preview erkennt mein Windows - Konto nicht mehr an = Neuinstallation, hoffentlich komme ich irgendwie an die gekauften Sachen aus dem Windows - Store wieder ran, Bill Gates sollte wieder ...  programmieren.

Deshalb: Pause und zwischenzeitlich: Folding@linux, leider ohne Undervolting, zumindest mit CUDA


----------



## Stefan84 (5. Oktober 2020)

Sooo, nach langer Zeit melde ich mich auch mal wieder zu Wort  

Nachdem ich nach nunmehr 2 Jahren meinen (Gaming-) Laptop wieder gegen einen Stand-PC getauscht habe, mache ich gerade wieder die ersten Gehversuche mit dem "neuen" Clienten 7.6.13 und natürlich den aktuellsten Treibern...

Nachdem doch gut eine knappe Stunde die Cores upgedatet werden mussten, läuft nun aktuell die erste WU seit langem mal wieder. Und ich bin überrascht das ich wohl direkt eine große 22er Core-WU bekommen habe, die verbaute GTX1070 liefert auf Standardwerten momentan ~1.1 Mio PPD bei einem Gesamtverbrauch von 240W.

Allerdings ist noch so einiges an Optimierung nötig, vor allem am Gehäuse bzw. der Belüftung, denn momentan verrichten lediglich 2 Lüfter ihren Dienst: einer einsaugend, einer ausblasend. Da ich den Rechner aber so übernommen habe und leider das meiste an Hardware im Laufe der Jahre veräußert habe, muss ich da erst mal wieder ein bisschen was besorgen 

Achja, noch fix ein paar Details zum (für mich) neuen Rechenknecht:

CPU: AMD Ryzen 7 2700X + AMD Wraith Prism (welcher schick aussieht, aber wohl bald ersetzt werden müsste...)
MB: MSI B450 Gaming Pro Carbon AC
GPU: MSI GTX1070 Armor
RAM: 16GB günstiger DDR4-2400  (da war aber jemand sparsam...)
Gehäuse: AeroCool AERO-500G RGB (gefällt mir optisch nicht so recht)
NT: Antec EA500D (hat ein extrem lautes [erinnert sich noch wer an die FX5800 Ultra??] Thermaltake vorübergehend ersetzt)

Jetzt wird erstmal ein bisschen probiert und optimiert, dann denke ich sollte ich auch wieder öfters dabei sein


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Oktober 2020)

Willkommen zurück, Stefan84
Schön, dass du wieder "mittust"


----------



## cane87 (5. Oktober 2020)

Hey, ich habe am Wochenende meine Asus TUF 3080 bekommen und meine EVGA 1080 FTW in Rente geschickt. Falte idR nur Graka und nicht auf der CPU. Meine PPD sind von ca. 900k - 1 Mio auf ca 4.5 Mio-5 Mio PPD gesprungen. Dabei zieht die Karte um die 320W. Ich bin ziemlich begeistert von der Leistungssteigerung.
Ansonsten habe ich seit einiger Zeit einfach nur noch F@H installiert und bei Gelegenheit laufen lassen. Ist es immer noch so, dass man mit gewissen Parametern die Leistung verbessern kann?

Edit: Wenn ich gar nichts am PC mache konnte ich gerade 5.7 Mio PPD sehen


----------



## nfsgame (5. Oktober 2020)

Huiuiui momentan tauchen die ganzen Teamurgesteine wieder auf. Gefällt mir! Willkommen zurück  !

Was anderes: Leider scheint der CUDA-Core empfindlicher gegenüber Last/Traffic auf den (übrigen) PCIe-Lanes... 
Hintergrund: Vernetztes Mehrgenerationengrundstück, Herzstück ist eine Dualsockel-Xeon-Kiste im Keller (20C/40T, 128GB RAM). Darin steckt auch eine 1660Ti. Betrieben unter Windows Server 2019 mit HyperV-Rolle übernimmt der Kasten quasi alles. Bedingt durch die Virtualisierung stecken neben einem LSI-RAID-Controller für die rotierende Steinzeit auch zwei PCIe-SSDs für die virtuellen Maschinen drin. Darunter auch zwei Piholex64-Instanzen, mehrere TVHeadend-Instanzen, ein Unifi-Controller, mehrere UPnP-Serverinstanzen, usw... Alle VM sehen nichts von der Grafikkarte. Diese "steckt" logisch im Hostsystem.
Wenn da nun ordentlich Rambazamba ist, also mehrere Leute TV sehen, Medien streamen, viele DNS-Abfragen laufen und so weiter (sprich: Last via PCIe; CPU und Speicherauslastung ist absolut im grünen Bereich), dann verabschiedet sich der Core ganz gerne mal mit:


```
15:04:57:WU03:FS00:0x22:An exception occurred at step 388478: Error invoking kernel: CUDA_ERROR_ILLEGAL_ADDRESS (700)
15:04:57:WU03:FS00:0x22:ERROR:98: Attempting to restart from last good checkpoint by restarting core.
15:04:57:WU03:FS00:0x22:Folding@home Core Shutdown: CORE_RESTART
```
oder

```
15:39:08:WU03:FS00:0x22:An exception occurred at step 167024: Error invoking kernel: CUDA_ERROR_ILLEGAL_INSTRUCTION (715)
15:39:08:WU03:FS00:0x22:ERROR:98: Attempting to restart from last good checkpoint by restarting core.
15:39:08:WU03:FS00:0x22:Folding@home Core Shutdown: CORE_RESTART
```

Vorher lief alles wie ein Uhrwerk.


----------



## Stefan84 (5. Oktober 2020)

Naja, als "Team-Urgestein" würde ich mich jetzt nun wahrlich nicht sehen, da gibt es andere die diesen Titel weitaus mehr verdienen als ich 

Ich werde aber mein bestes geben, auch wenn ich nun so gut wie überhaupt nicht mehr ganz "vorne" mitmischen kann...


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Oktober 2020)

Nun ja, Stefan84, das erste Mal bist du am 14.10.2014 "aufgetreten"
Das macht dich mindestens zu Veteranen


----------



## NatokWa (6. Oktober 2020)

Oh man .... ich freue mich schon darauf endlich auch mal irgendwann meine bestellte 3080 zu kriegen und die 1080'er dann in den Audio-Rechner neben die dort schon werkelnde 1050Ti zu stecken um anschließend die 3080 für F@H an ihren Sweetspot zu bringen . 
BIn ja mal gespannt ob ich da dann wieder ohne Leistungsverlust den VRAM auf minimum drosseln kann, bei der 3080 verbraucht der ja deutlich mehr Strom als bei der alten 1080'er *g*, und wo ich dann insgesamt bei Verbrauch und PPD lande. Wird ein paar Tage rumstellen sein um das Optimum zu finden, hab keine Lust >350 Watt (Inkl 90Watt bei der CPU @4.0Ghz AVX-Allcore) zu verbraten in ein Zimmer wo sich dadurch schön aufheizt ..... wenns richtig kalt wird draußen liegt die Sache etwas anders 
Die 1080 läuft btw bei (laut AB) dauerhaft anliegend 2100Mhz (Welche nicht Game-Stabel sind  ) bei rund 70% PT (Ohne VRAM Reduzierung der sonst auf +550Mhz-OC läuft sonds 83%), mal schauen was bei der 3080 möglich ist. Wobei ich die 1080 garantiert mit runtertakten auch noch sparsamer hinkriegen würde, die 70% haben mir aber schon gereicht weil da keinerlei Leistung verlohren geht gegenüber meinem "normalen" OC-Setting.


----------



## blue_focus (6. Oktober 2020)

Boah 2,1GHz ist cool, vor Allem wenn du das auch F@H Stable bekommen hast. Bei mir ist das extremst empfindlich. Game-Stable ist bei mir gleich mal was, aber F@H kackt bei mir schon bei +50MHz oder vielleicht sogar weniger ständig durch ständig korrupte WUs ab. Ich fahre jetzt mit praktisch Stock-Settings @ 50% PT (=125W). Hier bewegt sie sich meiner Erfahrung nach am effizientesten, je nach WU immer noch bei ca. 1750MHz. Manchmal etwas höher, manchmal etwas niedriger. RAM hab ich jetzt auch mal underclocked. Aber unter 7GHz komm ich im AB nicht. Der RAM ist ja auch schon bei der 20er Serie kein Kostverächter.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







BTW: Die COVID-19 Moonshot WUs dürften momentan wieder ausgeschöpft sein. Hab seit gestern schon keine mehr bekommen.


----------



## NatokWa (6. Oktober 2020)

Hmm Turing arbeitet halt auch in einigen Sachen anders als die alte Pascal, hatte NIE Korrupte WU's oder ähnliches, kann aber sagen das GAMESTABLE bei meiner Karte heist das sie auf 2088Mhz läuft (meistens), wobei sie als sie neu war da auch 2100Mhz geschafft hat.

ich muss aber zugeben das ich garnet ausprobiert habe ob ich die Karte über die 2100Mhz hinaus kriege wenn nur F@H drauf läuft ..... da spiele ich heute abend dann doch mal etwas dran rum, jetzt wo ich Blut geleckt habe


----------



## Sk3ptizist (6. Oktober 2020)

blue_focus schrieb:


> BTW: Die COVID-19 Moonshot WUs dürften momentan wieder ausgeschöpft sein. Hab seit gestern schon keine mehr bekommen.


nächste/diese Woche? solls weiter gehen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (7. Oktober 2020)

Also bei mir läuft alles normal ---> Covid V. 0.0.13 - oder sind hier spezielle WUs gemeint ?


----------



## blue_focus (7. Oktober 2020)

Jap genau, ich meine die WUs. Die sind wohl grade aus.


----------



## Bahamut_Zero (7. Oktober 2020)

Eine neue Visualisierung des Covid-Virus bzw. seiner Stacheln:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y9N_lmvwnUI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Für den einen oder anderen könnte auch NVIDIAs Keynote zur Medikamentenforschung mit KI interessant sein: 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6tA5Yt94-Bw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (8. Oktober 2020)

Wie kann ich nochmal einstellen, daß der Client nach dem Start als PAUSE startet und ich die Slots manuell starten kann. Bei der 1660 ist das egal, aber die 1060 hätte ich schon gerne mal ganz für mich.


----------



## DOcean (8. Oktober 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (8. Oktober 2020)

So bin nun endlich in den TOP 500 angekommen  werde meine GTX 1070 jetzt nicht weiter quälen und mit der neuen 3080 20GB/3080S/3080Ti wieder einsteigen und die TOP 100 in Angriff nehmen. Euch weiterhin viel Erfolg und @Bumblebee ich freue mich schon auf deine RIG Vorstellung  ,wenn du mal Zeit findest. Gut falt euch


----------



## sentinel1 (8. Oktober 2020)

Die TOP 50 ist interessant, ich hoffe mal auf würdige Angreifer  .


----------



## Skajaquada (8. Oktober 2020)

Nach der Vorstellung gerade storniere ich wohl besser meine 3080 und gehe Richtung Big Navi   Wenn die FPS bei 4K stimmen, dann scheppert das aber richtig. Vor allem wenn die Preise dann auch noch konkurrenzfähig werden.
Bliebe nur noch der CUDA Vorteil bei F@H


----------



## Sk3ptizist (8. Oktober 2020)

hat denn eigentlich sonst noch jemand schon ne 3080/3090 am falten?



Skajaquada schrieb:


> Bliebe nur noch der CUDA Vorteil bei F@H


"nur" ist gut ^^, bei manchen ist die Steigerung fast so groß wie die 300k-400k PPD die meine RX 570 abwirft :/



cane87 schrieb:


> Meine PPD sind von ca. 900k - 1 Mio auf ca 4.5 Mio-5 Mio PPD gesprungen. Dabei zieht die Karte um die 320W. Ich bin ziemlich begeistert von der Leistungssteigerung.


klingt ja super, wahrscheinlich ist auch trotz der 320 W die Effizienz bzw. PPD/kWh oder PPD/€ deutlich höher, wenn man die Anschaffungskosten mal vernachlässigt

bisher liegt der größte PPD- Wert für die lukrativsten WUs für die 3080 angeblich bei 6,1 Mio PPD (Projekt 17417), für die 3090 laut der LTT-Liste bei 6,635 Mio PPD (Projekt 17402)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dampfkanes hat mal ein Screen für ne 3090@375W bei WU 17403 hochgeladen, dabei erreicht er angeblich sogar 7,338 Mio PPD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und ich hab damit mal wieder ein bisschen rumgerechnet ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



im Vergleich der Graphen sieht man auch nochmal schön, dass die basepoints den größten Einfluss haben auf die Punkte bzw. PPD, wenn man mal WU 16920 (die dank 168h=7Tage Expiration Time eigentlich den höchsten QRB hat) mit den beiden anderen vergleicht (meine RX570 hatte dafür 150 min benötigt)
das erklärt auch teilweise die starken Variationen in den PPD-Werten

edit: Graph bis 240 min bzw TPF=2,4 min erweitert


----------



## NatokWa (9. Oktober 2020)

Hmmm  Top50 wär nice ..... mein Sys läuft zwar jetzt den ganzen Winter durch aber die 50'er Roege dürfte erst mit der immernoch auf sich warten lassneden 3080 möglich werden *g*


----------



## Ramonx56 (9. Oktober 2020)

NatokWa schrieb:


> Hmmm  Top50 wär nice ..... mein Sys läuft zwar jetzt den ganzen Winter durch aber die 50'er Roege dürfte erst mit der immernoch auf sich warten lassneden 3080 möglich werden *g*



Und ich muss aufpassen, dass mich niemand aus den Top 30 kickt. Einen Platz in den dem Bereich, würde ich mir schon gerne warmhalten


----------



## NatokWa (9. Oktober 2020)

Naja .... alleine die Top50 entspricht knapp einer verdoppelung meiner gegenwärtigen Score, wenn mein Rechner auch in der Vergangenheit längst nicht so konsequent gelaufen ist wie er es diesen Winter machen wird (ersetzt die nicht so toll laufende Wandheizung und den Einsatz eines zusätzlichen Heizlüfters....).  sind rund 1.1 Millionen PPD nicht dazu angetan schnell Plätze auf zu rücken  
Mit ner 3080 dürfte das anders aussehen ....


----------



## binär-11110110111 (9. Oktober 2020)

...und ich bin froh, wenn ich in der Top100 bleibe, war zuvor noch in der 50er. Aber bei so einer Konkurrenz...
Ist ja auch völlig O.K. so, schließlich stehen Forschung und das Team im Vordergrund. Aktuell läuft ja auch ein tolles Gewinnspiel, wo bisher keiner? gewonnen hat (null Feedback hier auf PCGH) - aber wer weiß ...


----------



## Skajaquada (9. Oktober 2020)

Aber dann ist die 3080 ja auch gar nicht so effektiv wie gedacht, zumindest wenn ich mir die PPD pro Watt anschaue. Eine 2080Ti kommt zwar nicht an die absoluten Zahlen, frisst aber deutlich weniger.
Gibt es schon Daten über 3080 die undervolted sind?
Mich würde die Performance bei 260-280 Watt interessieren...

Und ich rüste auch erst einmal auf effektivere Karten um, bevor ich mich an die Top 30 begebe.
die Mehrkosten für die gebrauchten 2080Ti Karten hab ich wahrscheinlich in 4-5 Monaten Verbrauchstechnisch wieder drin


----------



## Sk3ptizist (9. Oktober 2020)

Skajaquada schrieb:


> Gibt es schon Daten über 3080 die undervolted sind?
> Mich würde die Performance bei 260-280 Watt interessieren...


ja mich auch, zur Zeit ist es schwierig das zu vergleichen, da sich durch das Cuda-Update alles etwas nach oben verschiebt bei NV

ich habe mal eine Übersichtstabelle für die Energie- und Kosteneffizienz für verschiedene PPDs und Verbräuche erstellt, vielleicht hilft es ja jemanden für einen Vergleich/eine Abschätzung ohne groß rechnen zu müssen (ja, mir ist klar, mit 100 W erreicht man keine 7,5 Mio PPD  , wollte jetzt aber nicht noch anfangen da rum zu löschen ^^)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wenn ich mal nur meine RX 570@85W (also ca. 100W) mit der RTX3090@375W (also ca. 400W) vergleiche (Zellen orange), sind zwar Verbrauch/Kosten natürlich 4fach höher für die 3090, aber die Effizienz (für Kosten und Energie) ist um das 4,53fache höher, sprich: jeder € bzw. jede kWh ergibt das 4,53fache an PPD
und wenn ich mal die Werte von @cane87 vergleiche (grüne Zellen zur Orientierung) und die EVGA 1080 mit 150W und 3080 mit 320 W annehme, sind zwar Verbrauch/Kosten um das 2,13fache höher, dafür ist aber die Effizienz um das 2,25fache höher



Skajaquada schrieb:


> Aber dann ist die 3080 ja auch gar nicht so effektiv wie gedacht


ja, leider anscheinend nicht, ich Dödel hatte mich voll von diesen FP32-Marketing-Werten blenden lassen  bzw. hätte mehr erwartet

edit.: Einheiten in Tabelle angepasst/korrigiert


----------



## Skajaquada (9. Oktober 2020)

Sk3ptizist schrieb:


> ja, leider anscheinend nicht, ich Dödel hatte mich voll von diesen FP32-Marketing-Werten blenden lassen  bzw. hätte mehr erwartet



Da bist du nicht alleine. Aber wenn ich noch keinen Liefertermin habe bis Big Navi vorgestellt wird, werde ich wahrscheinlich stornieren. Denke bei einer entsprechenden Preispolitik von AMD fallen die 2080Ti dann doch noch weiter im Kurs.
Auf jeden Fall kann ich den Plan mit zwei 3080 in meinem Projekt bis Frühjahr 2021 wegen der Verfügbarkeit vergessen


----------



## Stefan84 (10. Oktober 2020)

Hm, ich weiß jetzt nicht ob man stolz auf ~1,3 Mio PPD mit einer GTX 1070 sein kann oder nicht...  
Laut Afterburner gönnt sich die Karte bei ca. 1.970 MHz knapp 1,08V und etwas über 250W (Gesamtsystem) aus der Steckdose.
Ich bin da irgendwie schon zu lange raus um das einordnen zu können 









						Stefan84 User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Stefan84. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## AnnoDADDY (10. Oktober 2020)

Meine 1070 macht mit 70% Powerlimit ca 1,15 Mio. Isz denke ich mal also normal deine 1,3 Mio.


----------



## klefreak (10. Oktober 2020)

Guten Abend:
Möchte mich auch wieder mal für eineige Tage einklinken, nach meinem letzten Folding vor längerer Zeit, noch mit der Radeo Hd69xx Serie sit die neue RX5700xt schon ein "Upgrade"  

Freut mich, wieder eine Zeit lang dabei zu sein, und knapp vorm Abrutschen in den 1.000er wieder etwas nach vorne zu kommen..
lg Klefreak


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Oktober 2020)

WB klefreak - und lass krachen


----------



## Research (18. Oktober 2020)

Bekommt ihr CPU WUs?


----------



## Stiwi89 (18. Oktober 2020)

Research schrieb:


> Bekommt ihr CPU WUs?


Ab und zu verirrt sich eine zu mir aber sind auch länge Durststrecken dazwischen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Oktober 2020)

Vor etwa 3 Stunden hatte es auch ein kleines Loch bei den GPU-WUs, nach dem ich advanced reingemacht hatte ging es wieder.


----------



## blue_focus (19. Oktober 2020)

Die "guten" CUDA-WUs sind leider schon wieder ne Weile aus. Momentan bekomm ich nur so lästige rein, die Punkt 1. verhältnismäßig wenig Punkte bringen und 2. meine GPU-SpaWas zirpen lassen, wie ein Grillennest. 
Musste das heute abbrechen. Bekomme von dem Geräusch Kopfschmerzen, wenn ich den ganzen Tag davor hocken muss.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Oktober 2020)

Gegen das Zirpen hilft Taktrate ändern.


----------



## blue_focus (19. Oktober 2020)

Ja das stimmt. Ich fahre idR mit 50% Powertarget mit dynamischem Takt. Da schwankt der Takt dann je nach WU zwischen 1500-1900Mhz.  Nehme ich das Powerlimit raus taktet sie  konstant ~ 2GHz. Da ists dann noch mal deutlich lauter und der Ton ändert sich etwas.

Aber wie gesagt, das hängt voll von den WUs ab. 
- Manche hör ich überhaupt nicht, egal was ich mache.
- Andere höre ich nur dann, wenn am 2. Monitor die Aquasuite offen ist. Dann takerts im Sekundentakt bei jedem Screenrefresh dahin
- Die 3. Kategorie (so wie heute) ist immer laut, egal was ich mache. Da kann ich ohne Kopfhörer nicht arbeiten.

Hab mir aus Spaß schon mal überlegt, ob ich mal reverse enginieren solle, bei welcher Arbeitslast welcher Ton raus kommt und dann ein VSTi Midi-Instrument basteln. Dann könnte ich Musik mit den SpaWas machen 
Die Effizienz für dieses Instrument dürfte aber unterirdisch sein


----------



## binär-11110110111 (19. Oktober 2020)

Bei mir läuft alles normal, auch CUDA WUs kommen nach wie vor immer rein.


----------



## Research (20. Oktober 2020)

Falte unregelmäßig. Nach einigem überlegen sind für GPU und CPU Aufgaben da.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Oktober 2020)

Bis auf ein einzelnes kurzes Upload-Problem (Server wollte WU nicht haben aber bei der zweite Anfrage ging es dann) läuft es hier auch problemlos


----------



## Research (22. Oktober 2020)

Wenn ich CPU auf "Light" umstelle kommen WUs, die, selbst nach Umstellung auf "Full" gerade mal ~50% CPU nutzen...


----------



## JayTea (22. Oktober 2020)

Nur mal so zum drüber Nachdenken...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


645 kWh für gut 1.200 WU seit Februar. Einige wenige CPU-WU und das meiste davon GPU-WU mit der GTX 1660.

Alternativ der Elektroroller...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gut 110 kWh. Damit bin ich etwa 3.600 km weit gekommen!

Ein wenig sieht es so aus, als könnte ich mit den WorkUnits eine krasse Europareise machen.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (22. Oktober 2020)

12/24/7/30 kosten mich im Schnitt 25 Euro zusätzlich - muß jeder für sich abwägen, wieviel er/sie verheizen möchte.


----------



## blue_focus (22. Oktober 2020)

Bei mir werden's auf's Jahr gerechnet ca. 50€ mehr sein. Man muss aber dazu sagen, dass der PC dank HomeOffice ohnehin viel mehr läuft als normal und ich mir dafür aber den Sprudel fürs Auto spare um täglich ans andere Ende der Stadt zu kommen.

Man sieht in der Statistik unten wunderbar, wann der Lockdown los ging 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Research (22. Oktober 2020)

Nen Trick wie man die WUs bewegt sich 100% der CPU zu nehmen?

Edit: Sehe gerade, die kleineren WUs haben nur wenige Threads....


----------



## blue_focus (22. Oktober 2020)

Denke da wirst du nicht viele Möglichkeiten haben. Der Entwickler der WU gibt vor, wie viele Threads verwendet/adressiert werden können.  Massive Parallelisierung Bedarf nun mal guter Entwickler und viel Zeit.


----------



## Skajaquada (22. Oktober 2020)

blue_focus schrieb:


> Bei mir werden's auf's Jahr gerechnet ca. 50€ mehr sein. Man muss aber dazu sagen, dass der PC dank HomeOffice ohnehin viel mehr läuft als normal und ich mir dafür aber den Sprudel fürs Auto spare um täglich ans andere Ende der Stadt zu kommen.
> 
> Man sieht in der Statistik unten wunderbar, wann der Lockdown los ging
> 
> ...


Oh an den Stromverbrauch darf ich dieses Jahr gar nicht denken  
Das wäre ungefähr mein monatlicher Verbrauch...

Im Gegensatz zu sonst habe ich aber 4-5 Festivals und knappe 30 Konzerte gespart. Dazu noch die Ausgaben für Sprit und Urlaub, vielleicht bin ich immer noch im Plus


----------



## Blende8 (23. Oktober 2020)

Ich bin endlich mal wieder zu Hause und konnte die 3090 einbauen. Alles noch auf Stock, Verbrauch liegt bei ca. 350 Watt.
Blende8



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZeroC00L1979 (23. Oktober 2020)

Blende8 schrieb:


> Ich bin endlich mal wieder zu Hause und konnte die 3090 einbauen. Alles noch auf Stock, Verbrauch liegt bei ca. 350 Watt.
> Blende8
> 
> 
> ...


I like


----------



## sentinel1 (23. Oktober 2020)

Blende8 schrieb:


> Ich bin endlich mal wieder zu Hause und konnte die 3090 einbauen. Alles noch auf Stock, Verbrauch liegt bei ca. 350 Watt.



Dann mal auf in TOP50   , zum Optimieren könntest du mal Nvidia GFE Tuning https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/threads/nvidia-gfe-autotuning.593194/ probieren.


----------



## Blende8 (23. Oktober 2020)

sentinel1 schrieb:


> Dann mal auf in TOP50   , zum Optimieren könntest du mal Nvidia GFE Tuning https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/threads/nvidia-gfe-autotuning.593194/ probieren.


Die Top 50 werde ich nicht schaffen, ich bin beruflich immer 2-3 wochen unterwegs und dann mal für ein WE zu Hause. Und zocken will ich mit der Karte ja auch noch


----------



## ZeroC00L1979 (23. Oktober 2020)

Blende8 schrieb:


> Die Top 50 werde ich nicht schaffen, ich bin beruflich immer 2-3 wochen unterwegs und dann mal für ein WE zu Hause. Und zocken will ich mit der Karte ja auch noch


Also wenn das so ist... Ich könnte die die 2-3 Wochen am Stück bei mir Laufen lassen und schick sie Dir dann immer rechtzeitig zum Wochenende nach Hause


----------



## Blende8 (23. Oktober 2020)

ZeroC00L1979 schrieb:


> Also wenn das so ist... Ich könnte die die 2-3 Wochen am Stück bei mir Laufen lassen und schick sie Dir dann immer rechtzeitig zum Wochenende nach Hause


Netter Versuch aber die Karte bleibt bei mir


----------



## sentinel1 (23. Oktober 2020)

Dann faltest du die 2 - 3 Wochen auf seinen Namen gegen einen Obolus .


----------



## Skajaquada (23. Oktober 2020)

Soo, der kleine Falter ist endlich fertig. Wenn auch jetzt nur mit zwei 2080Ti statt v3080, aber immerhin.

Unter Vollast hat das Wasser hinter den GPUs 39°-40° Grad, die Karten laufen bei 100% auf 47° Grad.
Der Systemverbrauch liegt mit beiden GPUs auf ca. 600 Watt, die theoretische Ausbeute sollte 8 Millionen PPD sein. (die Asus 2080Ti verbraucht 15% weniger als die Palit bei gleichen Einstellungen...)
Im Vergleich zu meinen beiden RX5700xt eine Steigerung der Effizienz um den Faktor 2,5

Und tatsächlich läuft die Kiste ohne Probleme mit einem 750W Platimax vom brooker 
Die meisten Wakü Teile sind vom PCGH Gebrauchtmarkt, die beiden GPUs aus der lokalen Bucht.
Und trotz Noctua Lüfter und Wakü bin ich locker unter 2500 Euronen geblieben, wobei die GPUs halt 2/3 ausmachen...
Jetzt noch ein bisschen aufhübschen und schauen ob der obere Lüfter nicht wegbleiben kann 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZeroC00L1979 (24. Oktober 2020)

Skajaquada schrieb:


> Soo, der kleine Falter ist endlich fertig. Wenn auch jetzt nur mit zwei 2080Ti statt v3080, aber immerhin.
> 
> Unter Vollast hat das Wasser hinter den GPUs 39°-40° Grad, die Karten laufen bei 100% auf 47° Grad.
> Der Systemverbrauch liegt mit beiden GPUs auf ca. 600 Watt, die theoretische Ausbeute sollte 8 Millionen PPD sein. (die Asus 2080Ti verbraucht 15% weniger als die Palit bei gleichen Einstellungen...)
> ...


Sehr Sehr  C O O L     so eine feine Konstruktion muss man auch gar nicht in irgendeiner Ecke der Wohnung verstecken - I totally like


----------



## Skajaquada (24. Oktober 2020)

ZeroC00L1979 schrieb:


> Sehr Sehr  C O O L     so eine feine Konstruktion muss man auch gar nicht in irgendeiner Ecke der Wohnung verstecken - I totally like


Ist aber wirklich Millimeterarbeit, ich musste neue Löcher in die Halterung des Eisbechers bohren um ihn so am Radiator anschrauben zu können. Die untere GPU passt wirklich genau rein.
Und für den unteren Radiator musste ein Stück Blech an der unteren Slotblende weg, und nach oben passt der ST25 auch genau bis an die Kante vom Board.
Der obere 280er Radi hat auch auf einer Seite neue Befestigungslöcher im Gehäuse bekommen, da war ursprünglich nur ein 240er vorgesehen.
Glaube ich schreib dem Hersteller mal ein paar Verbesserungsvorschläge. Wenn das Gehäuse in allen Richtungen 2cm mehr hätte, wäre es perfekt


----------



## binär-11110110111 (24. Oktober 2020)

Schon krass, wer erinnert sich noch. Vor 5 Jahren entstand DIESES PROJEKT - hierfür waren mind. 3 Oberklasse-GPUs notwendig und heute schafft das, gut eingestellt, eine 1660 für unter 200 Euro - erstaunlich ...


----------



## DOcean (24. Oktober 2020)

blue_focus schrieb:


> Bei mir werden's auf's Jahr gerechnet ca. 50€ mehr sein. Man muss aber dazu sagen, dass der PC dank HomeOffice ohnehin viel mehr läuft als normal und ich mir dafür aber den Sprudel fürs Auto spare um täglich ans andere Ende der Stadt zu kommen.
> 
> Man sieht in der Statistik unten wunderbar, wann der Lockdown los ging
> 
> ...


 noch einer der mit Grafana seinen Stromverbrauch loggt...


----------



## Skajaquada (24. Oktober 2020)

ZeroC00L1979 schrieb:


> Also wenn das so ist... Ich könnte die die 2-3 Wochen am Stück bei mir Laufen lassen und schick sie Dir dann immer rechtzeitig zum Wochenende nach Hause


Willst du noch eine laufen lassen? Ich meine bis zu 18 Mio PPD mit 3 Clients kann ich mir gar nicht vorstellen. da sind doch mindestens schon zwei 3080 dabei. 
Oder ist die Statistik von F@H hinüber?
Ich komme mit drei 2080Ti nur auf 13-14 PPD


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (25. Oktober 2020)

blue_focus schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mal eine andere Frage was ist das für eine Haussteuerung?


----------



## DOcean (25. Oktober 2020)

wenn ich den Titel richtig interpretiere, eine Homematic Steuerung

(die Visu ist noch mal extra, das ist Grafana)


----------



## blue_focus (25. Oktober 2020)

DOcean schrieb:


> noch einer der mit Grafana seinen Stromverbrauch loggt...





MPH_the_Legend schrieb:


> Mal eine andere Frage was ist das für eine Haussteuerung?




Achja, Grafana ist derzeit DAS Chartingtool der Wahl. Man muss hald alles selber machen (können/wollen). Wobei Grafana (also das was man im Screenshot sieht) nur die grafische Aufbereitung von gesammelten Sensordaten ist. 
Die Homeautomation selbst besteht  beim mir primär aus "Homematic".  Die Homematic ist auch das, was steuert. Taugt nur nichts für die grafische Aufbereitung. Aber dafür kann man ja wunderbar den TIG-Stack verwenden.
TIG steht für 
(T)elegraf, ist ein Agent zum Daten Sammeln und aufbereiten für die 
(I)nfluxDB. In 
(G)rafana werden die Daten in der DB dann wunderbar grafisch aufbereitet. 

Ich mach mit dem TIG-Stack fast alles. Sogar meine Einnahmen und Ausgaben-Analyse meiner Bankkonten .
Für Homematic ist noch Node-Red mit im Boot. Das übernimmt neben der Heizungs- und Haussteuerung auch noch die Datenaufbereitung für Influx. Da es für Homematic keinen Telegraf gibt.

Mit diesem Werkzeugkasten ist die letzte Einschränkung eigentlich nur die eigene Kreativität. Aber es ist eben nur ein Werkzeugkasten. Man steckt hier mal hunderte bis tausende Stunden rein, wenn man von 0 anfängt.


----------



## DOcean (25. Oktober 2020)

blue_focus schrieb:


> Ich mach mit dem TIG-Stack fast alles. Sogar meine Einnahmen und Ausgaben-Analyse meiner Bankkonten .


Hast du was zu? Gibt es einen Link dazu? das klingt zu gut um wahr zu sein 

Bei mir läuft eine Industriesteuerung (SPS) die das ganze Haus stuert, mit der lese ich die Daten vom Stromzähler aus, die werden dann mit einem kleinen Programm von mir in eine InfluxDB geschrieben, das dann Grafana anzeigt 

Zusätzlich fliessen noch div. andere Daten in die Datenbank (Wetter, Heizungsanlage, Lüftung, alle PCs und Pis melden ihre Daten, mein Router und meine APs werden ausgelesen, Flugzeuge über mir....)


----------



## ursmii (26. Oktober 2020)

DOcean schrieb:


> Hast du was zu? Gibt es einen Link dazu? das klingt zu gut um wahr zu sein


es gibt viele YT, aber schau mal Andreas Spiess an. Er hat einiges mit RasPi gemacht. Es gibt sogar fertige Builds u.A. auch mit Docker. Viel Spass


----------



## ZeroC00L1979 (26. Oktober 2020)

Skajaquada schrieb:


> Willst du noch eine laufen lassen? Ich meine bis zu 18 Mio PPD mit 3 Clients kann ich mir gar nicht vorstellen. da sind doch mindestens schon zwei 3080 dabei.
> Oder ist die Statistik von F@H hinüber?
> Ich komme mit drei 2080Ti nur auf 13-14 PPD


14 Mio. PPD auf lediglich drei Karten ist doch ein Mega Wert     

Aktuell wird bei mir auf 4 Clients gefaltet (die F@H Statistik scheint also wirklich grad nen Hack weg zu haben). Alles noch auf Turing Basis, leider noch nix mit Ampere GPU's bei ZeRoC00L.

Aber wenn ich sehe, dass eine 30*90* auch "nur" 6,9 Mio. PPD macht, dann kann man doch lieber für den Preis einer 3090 drei 2080 Ti's aus der Bucht ersteigern und locker flockig deine 14 Mio. PPD raushauen 

Strom, Platz und Wärme lass ich jetzt mal außen vor...


----------



## Skajaquada (26. Oktober 2020)

Im Moment fahre ich drei 2080 Ti mit Undervolting bei ca. 200W. Das entspricht ziemlich dem, was meine RX5700xt verbraucht haben.
Und damit mache ich zusammen 11-12 Mio PPD...
Im Vergleich zu den 3,6 Mio der drei RX5700xt sind das Welten.
Mit ein bisschen Geduld bekommt man recht neue 2080Ti incl. Wakü Block für 650€ - 750€.

Ich wüsste ja gerne ob eine 3080/3090 bei 200W auch noch so gut performed. Denn die 6,9 Mio macht sie ja auch bei 375W, oder? Das ist für mich kein Fortschritt, sondern einfach mehr Leistung durch mehr Energie.

Auf jeden Fall kommt demnächst noch ein neuer Ryzen rein, ein 5 3600x von mir hat irgendein Problem und produziert willkürliche Bluescreens 
Und eine RX6800 zum Zocken kommt dann vielleicht auch noch sobald verfügbar.


----------



## ZeroC00L1979 (27. Oktober 2020)

Wenn man das so liest _*"Eine Spiele-Leistung auf dem Niveau einer RTX 2080 Ti bei der Leistungsaufnahme einer RTX 2070 Super für 500 Euro"*_ https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Gefo...-Ti-Release-Benchmark-Review-Preis-1359987/4/ bin ich echt gespannt auf die PPD Werte einer RTX 3070


----------



## Skajaquada (27. Oktober 2020)

Ja die könnte echt was bringen, vor allem weil sie beim Rendern teilweise sogar eine Quadro6000 schlägt.
Mal schauen wie viele davon tatsächlich auf dem Markt landen...


----------



## mattinator (27. Oktober 2020)

Vielleicht haben sie bei Nvidia ja mit dem nächsten shrink die Leistungsaufnahme wieder besser in Griff. Ansonsten bleibe ich bei meiner 1070, die verbraucht mit moderatem OC und dem cuda-optimierten Folding-Core 0.13 so schon genug.


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Oktober 2020)

Ja, die Test's der 3070 FE schauen sehr gut aus
Ein (Test-)Kauf hat für mich hohe Priorität - besonders weil ich keinen "Luxus-Aufschlag" für die 3080 zahlen will


----------



## ovicula (28. Oktober 2020)

Bekommt ihr derzeit CPU-WUs und funktionieren die Uploads ohne Schwierigkeiten?

Der Client nervt derzeit maximal. Stundenlang keine neuen WUs für die CPU, die Uploads brechen immer wieder ab, sodass die ganze Rechnerei umsonst war, wenn denn mal WUs kommen


----------



## ursmii (28. Oktober 2020)

ovicula schrieb:


> Bekommt ihr derzeit CPU-WUs und funktionieren die Uploads ohne Schwierigkeiten?


ich falte überhaupt nicht auf der CPU. das lohnt schlicht nicht
 dort läuft distributed net mit Rosetta, Moo!Wrapper, PrimeGrid, Milkyway usw ...


----------



## DKoyote (28. Oktober 2020)

Servus, ich raff nicht mal wirklich was ihr da redet. Ich lasse meinen Rechner einfach folden^^ 

Gibts da was zu beachten?


----------



## Skajaquada (28. Oktober 2020)

DKoyote schrieb:


> Servus, ich raff nicht mal wirklich was ihr da redet. Ich lasse meinen Rechner einfach folden^^
> 
> Gibts da was zu beachten?


Toll, dass du auch einfach so mit faltest!
Hier sind halt auch ein paar echte Freaks, die sich aus Interesse genauer mit der Technik befassen. Hauptsächlich um die Effizienz beim Falten zu erhöhen.
Denn es macht schon einen Unterschied ob man 5 Mio PPD mit 300W, oder 4,5 Mio PPD mit 200W macht. Am Ende muss man ja den Strom auch noch bezahlen und die Abwärme ist dabei auch nicht zu verachten.
Dazu soll das Ganze ja dann auch stabil laufen, ohne ständige Arbeit zu erfordern. Zumindest wenn man extra Rechner zum Falten zusammenbaut.
Erst wenn man den Rechner mal eine Nacht falten lässt, merkt man wirklich ob die Kühlung des eigenen Rechners gut funktioniert


----------



## voodoman (28. Oktober 2020)

Bin schon auf die Verfügbarkeit der 3070 gespannt.  Ob das auch so ein Desaster wie bei der 3080 wird?


----------



## ZeroC00L1979 (28. Oktober 2020)

voodoman schrieb:


> Bin schon auf die Verfügbarkeit der 3070 gespannt.  Ob das auch so ein Desaster wie bei der 3080 wird?


Morgen ab 14 Uhr werden wir es sehen und hoffentlich auch welche bestellen können...


----------



## Skajaquada (28. Oktober 2020)

Nach der Vorstellung vorhin bin ich auf die AMD Karten gespannt. Vor allem an den Custom Designs und den Möglichkeiten zur Optimierung. 
Ich finde die Ansage von 300W für die 3900XT schon Hammer. Dann müssen nur noch die Treiber stimmen um die Karten auch für´s Falten interessant zu machen.
Aber in den Gaming Rechner kommt auf jeden Fall eine neue AMD Kombo, wenn sie denn verfügbar ist.
Direkt mal nach dem Stand der WaKü Blöcke fragen


----------



## Bumblebee (29. Oktober 2020)

Skajaquada,
Du meintest oben sicherlich die 6900XT 
Aber ich gebe dir recht - die Zahlen tönen erst einmal gut
Mit der kürzlichen CUDA-Aktivierung könnten die Karten aber ein "Falt-Problem" haben
Warten wir's ab - es bleibt spannend


----------



## Bumblebee (29. Oktober 2020)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ja, die Test's der 3070 FE schauen sehr gut aus
> Ein (Test-)Kauf hat für mich hohe Priorität - besonders weil ich keinen "Luxus-Aufschlag" für die 3080 zahlen will


Kleines Update:
Morgen sollte eine *ASUS GeForce ROG STRIX RTX 3070 O8G-GAMING* bei mir ankommen


----------



## blue_focus (29. Oktober 2020)

@Bumblebee Mich würde ja immer noch brennend interessieren, womit du faltest um auf fast 100Mio/24h zu kommen. Wir haben bei uns im Firmen Datacenter so 30 VMs mit 16-24vCPUs am Folden und schaffen grade mal so 10-15Mio/24h. Die größte Bremse ist meistens das Warten auf neue WUs.


----------



## DOcean (29. Oktober 2020)

das kommt ganz einfach daher kommen das CPU Folden inzwischen sehr schlecht "bezahlt" wird.

würdest du die gleiche Leistung (in W aus der Steckdose) über GPUs "verrechnen", würde da erheblich mehr bei raus kommen...


----------



## ZeroC00L1979 (29. Oktober 2020)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Kleines Update:
> Morgen sollte eine *ASUS GeForce ROG STRIX RTX 3070 O8G-GAMING* bei mir ankommen


Meinen Glückwunsch  Und unbedingt dann mal die PPD Werte hier posten please


----------



## Skajaquada (29. Oktober 2020)

Also bei 499€ UVP für die 3070 FE finde ich ehrlich gesagt 739€ für die EVGA XC3 FTW3 Ultra beim Reseller schon unverschämt.
Custom Design hin oder her, das sind 240€ Aufpreis...
Für den Preis hab ich damals meine 3080 im Shop bestellt 

Und am Ende ist es ja anscheinend auch ein ziemlicher Paperlaunch gewesen und die Bots haben trotzdem zugeschlagen, wenn man mal die Preisentwicklung in der Bucht anschaut


----------



## DOcean (29. Oktober 2020)

kommt Zeit kommt Rat kann ich da nur sagen... niemand muss jetzt eine neue GPU kaufen...


----------



## blue_focus (29. Oktober 2020)

DOcean schrieb:


> das kommt ganz einfach daher kommen das CPU Folden inzwischen sehr schlecht "bezahlt" wird.
> 
> würdest du die gleiche Leistung (in W aus der Steckdose) über GPUs "verrechnen", würde da erheblich mehr bei raus kommen...


Das ist natürlich richtig. Aber im Datacenter wo hauptsächlich LinuxVMs ohne GUI installiert sind finden sich kaum GPUs mit nennenswert Leistung. Wir haben zwar nen Cluster mit zich Tesla-Karten zu nem Lawinenpreis, aber das sind technisch gesehen auch nur GTX1070 Pendants (Tesla P6) mit 16GB VRAM. Da die aber für massenhaft VDI-Sessions gebraucht werden (jetzt im Quasi-Lockdown erst recht) und somit gebunden sind, können wir die leider auch nicht abzwacken 

Ich meine hald, privat kann man sich so ne Folding-Farm im Kaliber von Bumblebee allein vom Strom her nur schwer leisten. Wenn ich jetzt von meinem PC hochrechne und ich habe wirklich auf Effizienz getrimmt, dann Bedarf das.

ca. 40x 2080S@125W. Das wären dann im Best Case 5KW Dauerlast auf der Steckdose nur für die GraKas + 40x100W für Gedöns. Macht dann 9KW. Das wären dann 22,5A auf der 400V Schiene.  Das wären dann übers Jahr knapp 80MW. Was dann bei ~30 Cent Brutto Stromkosten ca. 24.000€ jährlich aus macht.


----------



## Skajaquada (30. Oktober 2020)

Falls jemand eine 3090 sucht und keine geliefert bekommen hat, da ist eine im Outlet 
https://www.alternate.de/ZOTAC/GeForce-RTX-3090-Trinity-Grafikkarte/html/product/1688465?


----------



## ZeroC00L1979 (30. Oktober 2020)

Skajaquada schrieb:


> Falls jemand eine 3090 sucht und keine geliefert bekommen hat, da ist eine im Outlet
> https://www.alternate.de/ZOTAC/GeForce-RTX-3090-Trinity-Grafikkarte/html/product/1688465?


Oder auch in unserem Marktplatz: https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...090-phoenix-gs-24gb-gddr6x-1623-89eur.593600/


----------



## Skajaquada (30. Oktober 2020)

Geile Begründung, wenigstens ehrlich. "Ich würde gerne meine Wohnung damit heizen, klappt leider nicht"


----------



## binär-11110110111 (30. Oktober 2020)

New Client Released - V7.6.21 - HIER

Hat jemand schon positive Erfahrungen ? Ansonsten erstmal abwarten ...


----------



## mattinator (30. Oktober 2020)

Die Changes seit der 7.6.13 halten sich in Grenzen. Von den Bugs betraf mich keiner und eine Beta-GPU habe ich auch nicht. Mal schauen, wenn zu "Wachzeiten" ein Projekt fertig wird, kann ich ja mal updaten.


----------



## pit70de (30. Oktober 2020)

Ich habe ihn mal installiert und werde ihn jetzt testen.

Habe ihn mit Expressinstallation über den 7.6.13 drüber installiert.

Hat nix kaputt gemacht und alle Einstellungen behalten, also Username und Passkey, Teamzugehörigkeit und auch die Einstellungen bei den Slots bezüglich pause-on-start 

Faltet jetzt auf CPU und GPU

Werde berichten falls es zu Auffälligkeiten kommt


----------



## ursmii (30. Oktober 2020)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> New Client Released - V7.6.21 - HIER
> Hat jemand schon positive Erfahrungen ? Ansonsten erstmal abwarten ...


bei mir läuft er, nachdem ich einen windows upgrade auf 20H2 gemacht ahbe und der 13er nicht autostartete, die neueste version installiert.
läuft seit 2 tagen 24/7 stabil (falte ohne CPU)
edit: auch der restart nach boot klappt


----------



## DKoyote (30. Oktober 2020)

Also ich hab Version 2004 und das Mai Update gezogen, seither freezet Windoof bei mir gerne mal ganz Random und ich muss rebooten. Komischerweise wenn ich zocke passiert nix. Wenn ich z.B. nur Twitch an hab und dabei im Internet surfe, passierts gern mal. Am einem Tag mal mehrmals an anderen Tagen vllt ein mal.

Könnt ihr das irgendwie nachvollziehen oder ist da was bekannt? Bei Dr. Google hab ich nix gefunden


----------



## mattinator (31. Oktober 2020)

ursmii schrieb:


> bei mir läuft er, nachdem ich einen windows upgrade auf 20H2 gemacht ahbe und der 13er nicht autostartete, die neueste version installiert.
> läuft seit 2 tagen 24/7 stabil (falte ohne CPU)
> edit: auch der restart nach boot klappt


Auch 20H2 und aktueller FAHClient, läuft.


----------



## ZeroC00L1979 (31. Oktober 2020)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Kleines Update:
> Morgen sollte eine *ASUS GeForce ROG STRIX RTX 3070 O8G-GAMING* bei mir ankommen


Und wie sieht es aus @Bumblebee?! Konntest du schon ein paar Falt-Test's mit der 3070 fahren?!


----------



## ZeroC00L1979 (31. Oktober 2020)

Skajaquada schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall kommt demnächst noch ein neuer Ryzen rein, ein 5 3600x von mir hat irgendein Problem und produziert willkürliche Bluescreens


Bevor du den Ryzen 3600x in Rente schickst, schau mal in dein BIOS ob da unter dem Punkt AMD CPU fTPM (oder ähnliche Bezeichnung) zufällig ein "enabled" steht, das hatte nämlich einen meiner Ryzen's auch plötzlich zu unwillkürlichen Freezes gebracht... auf "disabled" gestellt und seitdem gibts keine Probleme mehr


----------



## Bumblebee (31. Oktober 2020)

ZeroC00L1979 schrieb:


> Und wie sieht es aus @Bumblebee?! Konntest du schon ein paar Falt-Test's mit der 3070 fahren?!


Leider bisher nicht angekommen - der Lieferant sagt nun "spätestens Montag"


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. Oktober 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich mag die neue Forumssoftware immer weniger > nicht mal eine brauchbare Vorschau zum Gratsen gibt es mehr 

Die Vorschau oben rechts in der Ecke taugt zum Gratsen herzlich wenig weil ich die Text-Formationsinformationen in Textform aus Excel kommen und so mit dieser Art der Vorschau unnötig schwierig ist den Text entsprechend anzupassen > aktuell erstelle ich den Beitrag und bearbeite ihn nachträglich weil dass massiv einfach ist.

Mein Fazit:
Die alte Forumssoftware war auch in der Hinsicht massiv besser.


----------



## Bumblebee (1. November 2020)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Ich mag die neue Forumssoftware immer weniger ....


Da bist du nicht der Einzige
Ich habe auch etwas Mühe damit - habe das aber bisher auf mein Alter geschoben


----------



## ZeroC00L1979 (1. November 2020)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Leider bisher nicht angekommen - der Lieferant sagt nun "spätestens Montag"


Aktuell listet NB auch eine sofort lieferbare Palit RTX 3070 für 649 Euro:

https://www.notebooksbilliger.de/pc...tx+3070+gamingpro+8g+gddr6+grafikkarte+685463
Schickes Design wie ich finde  allerdings 150 Euro über der Founders Edition


----------



## DOcean (1. November 2020)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Bumblebee schrieb:


> Da bist du nicht der Einzige
> Ich habe auch etwas Mühe damit - habe das aber bisher auf mein Alter geschoben



dazu fällt mir folgendes ein....

Stadium 1:
etwas Neues kommt heraus, boah geil muss ich sofort haben und man ist damit auich voll zufrieden
2:
etwas Neues kommt heraus, ohh cool, muss ich nicht sofort haben, hol ich mir später
3:
etwas Neues kommt heraus, was soll das alles, ich will das Alte behalten

Fast jeder durchläuft wohl dieses Stadien je nach Typ in anderem Alter/Ausprägung...


----------



## Doleo (1. November 2020)

ohhhh. ich freue mich schon auf die ersten Ergebnisse der 3070 
Bzw in weiterer Folge auch auf AMDs Serie sowie eine hoffentlich einsetzende Preissekung sobald mehr GPUs da sind


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. November 2020)

DOcean schrieb:


> dazu fällt mir folgendes ein....
> 
> Stadium 1:
> etwas Neues kommt heraus, boah geil muss ich sofort haben und man ist damit auich voll zufrieden
> ...


Ich bin da direkt bei Punkt 3 eingestiegen allerdings mit folgender Vorfrage:
Etwas neues kommt raus > ist es besser oder doch wieder nur eine Verschlimbesserung? 

Leider ist die Frage mit der neuen Forumssoftware mit Verschlimmerbesserung zu beantworten und das beschränkt sich bei weitem nicht nur auf die Vorschau.


----------



## brooker (1. November 2020)

... neue Spenden sind eingetroffen: https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...-fuer-24-7-folder.450794/page-5#post-10542572

Bei Bedarf an Hardware für 24/7 bitte PN. PCGH rockt! 
... zum Thema neuer Client: ich bin die letzten Monate familär bedingt zuz fast nix gekommen und bin daher nicht up to date. Ist den der Client mittlerweile schon multithread fähig? Danke


----------



## Bahamut_Zero (2. November 2020)

Neuer Artikel zum Covid19-Moonshoot und F@H:








						Crowdsourcing a cure for COVID-19: How the cloud and Folding@home are accelerating research and drug discovery | Amazon Web Services
					

Today more than 200,000 volunteers around the world are helping accelerate research toward COVID-19 therapies—by walking away from their computers. That’s because of a concept called distributed computing, which allows anyone with a home computer, laptop, or virtual machine to contribute...




					aws.amazon.com
				



Datensammlung aus dem Moonshot:




__





						Foldingathome COVID-19 Datasets - Registry of Open Data on AWS
					






					registry.opendata.aws


----------



## haVoc_inc (2. November 2020)

Tag zusammen,
habe mein Sony Xperia XZ2 Compact zum folden umfunktioniert. Das ganze läuft mit bis zu 12k PPD auf 4 schnellen Kernen (Cortex A75) und auf einer gut belüfteten Fensterbank, damit es kühl bleibt.
Bei Interesse würde ich einen Thread erstellen, wie das denn machbar ist.

Das Bild unten ist quasi die Info dazu. Verwendet wird natürlich der Core 0xa8.

Greetz


----------



## ZeroC00L1979 (2. November 2020)

haVoc_inc schrieb:


> Tag zusammen,
> habe mein Sony Xperia XZ2 Compact zum folden umfunktioniert. Das ganze läuft mit bis zu 12k PPD auf 4 schnellen Kernen (Cortex A75) und auf einer gut belüfteten Fensterbank, damit es kühl bleibt.
> Bei Interesse würde ich einen Thread erstellen, wie das denn machbar ist.
> 
> ...


Krasse Sache, ist das dieser angekündigte ARM F@H Client?! Hat der das Beta Stadium schon verlassen?!  


haVoc_inc schrieb:


> Bei Interesse würde ich einen Thread erstellen, wie das denn machbar ist.


Und ja, erzähl mal wie das geht


----------



## haVoc_inc (2. November 2020)

werde ich machen. hoffe, das findet viele Nachahmer. 
der 0xa8 ist glaub ich nur noch in Teilen Beta. Man bekommt einige WUs für jede normale CPU, die PPD sind bis zu 40% höher.

Hab ihn auch auf nem Raspberry Pi 4 (@1,75 GHz) laufen, bekomme da aber "nur" ca. 4k PPD, je nach WU aber auch 6k

Ich erstell morgen mal nen Thread, wie das geht


----------



## haVoc_inc (2. November 2020)

So, kleines Uupdate noch. Ich hab grade kurz eine AWS Instanz angeworfen.
2 Kerne, ARM64, Graviton2 Platform, 2,5 GHz.

Das ganze mündet in 9722 PPD, was ich angesichts der ARM! Kerne recht beeindruckend finde. Die Graviton Kerne sind natürlich auf Serverbetrieb ausgelegt und haben andere IPs als die mobilen Verwandten.

Ich nehme jetzt mal ganz stumpf folgende Milchmädchenrechnung an:

172 Sekunden ( TPF: 2 min 52 Sekunden) für Graviton2 Kerne mit 2C/2T @ 2,5 GHz.
Ein Ryzen 5 4600H mit 5C/10T @ 4,0 GHz fährt hier eine TPF von ca. 27 Sekunden. 

Auf 1C/2T @ 4,0 GHz runtergebrochen würden sich bei linearer Skalierung 135 Sekunden oder 2 min und 15 Sekunden ergeben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (3. November 2020)

Cool ! Mein Xiaomi Redmi Note 8T mi einem Qualcomm Snapdragon 665 (acht Prozessorkerne) langweilt sich nachts ziemlich. Kann man hier auch den persönlichen Paßkey und/ oder das Team angeben ?


----------



## haVoc_inc (3. November 2020)

jep kann man alles machen, ich mach mich demnächst an einen Thread dran. ohne passkey bringt das nicht ganz so viel, wie üblich


----------



## Schmidde (3. November 2020)

Skajaquada schrieb:


> Ich wüsste ja gerne ob eine 3080/3090 bei 200W auch noch so gut performed. Denn die 6,9 Mio macht sie ja auch bei 375W, oder? Das ist für mich kein Fortschritt, sondern einfach mehr Leistung durch mehr Energie.



Ich hab am WE mal ein bisschen an der Takt/Spannungskurve meiner 3080 rumgespielt.
Verbrauch lag zwischen 200-225W, sobald sich eine WU etwas mehr VRAM schnappt gönnt sich der GDDR6X halt gleich einen Schluck mehr.
"Ungestört" konnte der PC allerdings nur Nachts falten, tagsüber gabs halt etwas Twitch/Youtube oder wurde zwischen den WUs auch mal fürs gaming pausiert.

Muss dazu sagen das meine TUF wohl eher nen potato-Chip hat. Manche schaffen bei der VCore die 1,8GH (oder sogar mehr) und selbst mit dem performance Bios komm ich "nur" auf ~1,95GHz wo einige schon die 2GHz knacken. Egal.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skajaquada (3. November 2020)

Danke für die Infos! Da hat die 3080 also doch ca. 20% mehr Output, auch noch um die 200W. Hätte sich also doch gelohnt, wenn die Verfügbarkeit mal besser gewesen wäre   
Schade drum, so habe ich 20% weniger bei 30% günstigeren GPUs. War zwar nicht das ursprüngliche Ziel, kann ich aber gut mit leben.


----------



## ovicula (3. November 2020)

Besteht Interesse an ein paar PPD- / Effizienz-Messungen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZeroC00L1979 (3. November 2020)

ovicula schrieb:


> Besteht Interesse an ein paar PPD- / Effizienz-Messungen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Auf jeden Fall


----------



## ovicula (3. November 2020)

Ok, ich setze mich mal dran. Kann aber gegen Ende der Woche werden, weil derzeit mit mir kämpfe, ob ich nicht das Gehäuse tauschen sollte. Die Karte hat nach vorne nur 7mm Luft 

Netzteil wollte ich sowieso wechseln auf das aus dem Faltrechner ...


----------



## Bumblebee (4. November 2020)

Btw.
Die Datensammlung meiner*ASUS GeForce ROG STRIX RTX 3070 O8G-GAMING* läuft - spätestens morgen gibt es ein Update


----------



## haVoc_inc (4. November 2020)

Wer Interesse hat:





						[How-To] Folding mit dem Smartphone und Raspberry Pi
					

Herzlichen guten Tag allerseits,  in diesem How-To möchte ich euch vorstellen, wie es mit ein paar kleinen Tricks möglich ist, mit einem handelsüblichen Smartphone oder Raspberry Pi am Folden teilzunehmen. Zunächst die Rahmenbedingungen und welche Geräte in Frage kommen.  Mit der Einführung des...




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## Bumblebee (5. November 2020)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Btw.
> Die Datensammlung meiner*ASUS GeForce ROG STRIX RTX 3070 O8G-GAMING* läuft - spätestens morgen gibt es ein Update



Ich muss euch leider vertrösten
Wer sich meine aktuellen Zahlen anschaut wird feststellen, dass ich "lahme"
Habe gerade ein gröberes Hardware-Problem


----------



## Skajaquada (5. November 2020)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ich muss euch leider vertrösten
> Wer sich meine aktuellen Zahlen anschaut wird feststellen, dass ich "lahme"
> Habe gerade ein gröberes Hardware-Problem


Oh da bist du nicht alleine. 
Mir ist gestern aus heiterem Himmel eine AGB Röhre gerissen und ich konnte den kleinen Falter gerade noch vom Netz nehmen, bevor das Wasser ihn komplett geflutet hat 
Zum Glück hab ich aber Ersatz da, musste ihn nur komplett zerlegen, trockenlegen und wieder zusammenbasteln.
Einmal Nachtschicht im Urlaub


----------



## sentinel1 (5. November 2020)

Meine Hardware ist zu lahm, das ist auch ein Hardwareproblem.

Ich brauche eine 2080ti .


----------



## ZeroC00L1979 (7. November 2020)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ich muss euch leider vertrösten
> Wer sich meine aktuellen Zahlen anschaut wird feststellen, dass ich "lahme"
> Habe gerade ein gröberes Hardware-Problem


Also mein erster Eindruck zu den PPD's einer RTX3070 ist leicht ernüchternd...  als möglicher 2080 Ti Ersatz wird das zumindest nix... 

Wenn ich mal ein aktuelles 14909 Projekt vergleiche, dann erreicht man damit auf einer 2080 Ti (unter Ubuntu) knappe 4,9 Mio. PPD (TPF: 58 sec) 

Gleiches Projekt auf einer RTX 3070 (allerdings unter Windows) erreicht knappe 3,5 Mio. PPD (TPF: 1 min 13 sec)   

Also zumindest was das Falten angeht kommt die kleine 70'er damit nicht an die große 2080 Ti ran Deckt sich aber auch mit der Tabelle der Kollegen hier: https://folding.lar.systems/folding_data/gpu_ppd_overall somit eher 2080 Super F@H-Niveau 

Werd nächste Woche mal versuchen unter Ubuntu zu testen, vielleicht geht da noch ein wenig mehr 

Vielleicht hat @Bumblebee ja mittlerweile auch ein paar Werte?!


----------



## binär-11110110111 (7. November 2020)

Unschöne Neuigkeiten vom Virus - SIEHE HIER   und HIER


----------



## Skajaquada (7. November 2020)

Also war meine Entscheidung zu den gebrauchten 2080Ti doch die bessere Wahl. Hätte ich jetzt nicht mit gerechnet. Vor allem weil sie vorher so einen Hype darum gemacht haben.
Aber die 2080Ti ist halt auch schon ein Monster, vor allem wenn man das Potential zum Tuning sieht.


----------



## ZeroC00L1979 (7. November 2020)

Skajaquada schrieb:


> Also war meine Entscheidung zu den gebrauchten 2080Ti doch die bessere Wahl. Hätte ich jetzt nicht mit gerechnet. Vor allem weil sie vorher so einen Hype darum gemacht haben.
> Aber die 2080Ti ist halt auch schon ein Monster, vor allem wenn man das Potential zum Tuning sieht.


Alles richtig gemacht mit den 2080'er Ti's 

Mein Plan war ja eigentlich auch der Aufbau eines "günstigen" wassergekühlten 4fach 3070'er Systems, analog diesem Monster hier: https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Gefo...r-Grafikkarten-in-einem-PC-1700-Watt-1360558/ 

Tja, jetzt müssen es wohl doch mindestens vier wassergekühlte 3080'er werden damit da auch bissl Output auf die F@H-Lane kommt


----------



## Skajaquada (7. November 2020)

Der Vorteil bei der 3080 ist die Größe der Karte. Zumindest mit Wasserkühlung lässt sich das recht kompakt aufbauen.
Wobei für vier 3080er mit Sicherheit ein Highflow System mit externem Radiator nötig wird. Wenn du die mal aufdrehen möchtest sind 1500W Abwärme schon eine Menge Holz. Mit Luftkühlung mag ich mir das gar nicht vorstellen...außer im Keller


----------



## DKoyote (7. November 2020)

Gibts da auch was für iOS oder ist wenigstens in Planung? Hab da noch ein iPhone 6S welches ich zum folden usen könnte. Liegt eh nur rumm und telefonieren geht kaum noch, da Gespräche teils abbrechen. Wäre immerhin besser als kein eLeistung zum folden.


----------



## ZeroC00L1979 (7. November 2020)

Skajaquada schrieb:


> Der Vorteil bei der 3080 ist die Größe der Karte. Zumindest mit Wasserkühlung lässt sich das recht kompakt aufbauen.
> Wobei für vier 3080er mit Sicherheit ein Highflow System mit externem Radiator nötig wird. Wenn du die mal aufdrehen möchtest sind 1500W Abwärme schon eine Menge Holz. Mit Luftkühlung mag ich mir das gar nicht vorstellen...außer im Keller


Bevor ich das angehe,  müssen wir eh nochmal ausführlich reden zwecks Dimensionierung der Kühlleistung vs. Radiatorenlärm  wird aber sicher nichts vor Mitte/Ende I. Quartal 2021 w/Verfügbarkeit - ich hätt ja wenn schon gern drei identische 3080'er verbaut (und die muss man ja erstmal bekommen)








						Geforce RTX 3000: Liefersituation soll sich angeblich erst im März bessern
					

Laut dem Twitter-Account von Capframe X sollen die aktuellen Lieferprobleme der RTX-3000-Grafikkarten noch bis ins nächste Jahr andauern.




					www.pcgameshardware.de
				



maybe gibts dann aber auch bereits eine 3070 Ti die besser für F@H taugt und dabei vom Preis im Rahmen bleibt... 
Es bleibt spannend...


----------



## ovicula (7. November 2020)

Zwischenzeitlich sind auf der 3090 FE diverse Projekte durchgelaufen. Leider kamen sehr oft die gleichen Projekte, sodass sich kein gutes Gesamtbild für die mit der Karte erzielbare Leistung ergibt. Trotzdem habe ich die aufgrund der ständig gleichen Projekte und aus zeitlichen Gründen wenigen Resultate unten tabellarisch zusammengefasst. 

Sämtliche Messungen habe ich mit Windows 10 in aktuellster Version und dem Treiber Version _____ gemacht.

Es wurden diverse Powerlimits durchgetestet. Hierbei "sucht" die Karte sich ihren mit dem Powerlimit noch möglichen Takt. Erste UV-Versuche habe ich auch gemacht. Bei den 825 mV bei 1.700 MHz handelt es sich um den Standard-Boost-Takt der Karte. Ob die Spannung noch weiter gesenkt werden kann, müsste ich noch testen. UV ist Neuland für mich, weil ich bislang nur mit Linux gearbeitet habe, wo man eben nur Powerlimits oder Taktlimits einstellen kann.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Karte verträgt ein PL von 50% nicht. Sie springt permanent zwischen 400 und 1.230 MHz hin und her. Wahrscheinlich braucht der Chip eine gewisse Grund-Leistung, um überhaupt laufen zu können.

Um die Ergebnisse besser einordnen zu können, habe ich versucht, Vergleiche zwischen den von der 3090 gerechneten Projekten und den durch meine (effizienteste) RTX 2080, die derzeit unter Linux Mint auf 125W begrenzt  läuft, gerechneten Projekten zu ziehen. Leider waren hier nur Vergleiche bei den Projekte 16918 und 17309 möglich, weil die Karten sehr unterschiedliche WUs bekommen.

Die RTX 2080 hat bei Projekt 16918 (Base Credit 29.000) eine TPF von 73 Sekunden bei 226.209 Punkten für die WU. Bei Projekt 17309 (Nase Credit 36.800) eine TPF von 68 Sekunden bei 195.459 Punkten für die WU und 2.434.445 PPD.

Vergleicht man die Werte der RTX 2080 und der RTX 3090 bräuchte man 2 oder mehr 2080er, um bei 125W die selben PPD zu erreichen. Der Gesamtverbrauch wäre bei Turing dann aber höher; vgl. Tabelle.

Insgesamt steht Ampère derzeit nicht sonderlich toll bei f@h da. Meines Erachtens liegt das weniger an den neuen Karten oder der Architektur selbst. Vergleicht man beide Generationen bei den Projekten 16918 und 17309, fällt auf, dass Ampère derzeit die höhere PPD nur deshalb holt, weil sie in 24h einfach mehr WUs rechnen kann als die Vergleichs-RTX 2080.

Vergleicht man z. B. mal die TPF bei den genannten Projekten - 73s bzw. 68s (Turing) vs. 47s bzw. 44s (Ampère) - und zieht dazu die Punkte für die WU heran, erkennt man, dass die schnellere Ampère für die WU "kaum" mehr Punkte holt, obwohl sie die WU in nur 65% der Zeit fertigstellt. M. a. W. der QRB honoriert die schnelleren neuen Karten nicht so, wie (ich)/man es erwarten würde bzw. der Punkte-Bonus ist in "niedrigeren" Leistungsklassen gefühlt deutlich höher (zumindest meine ich mich aus einem Vergleich GTX1660 vs. RTX2080 daran erinnern zu können).

Möglicherweise ist es aber noch zu früh, ein endgültiges Fazit zu ziehen, weil die beiden Vergleichs-WUs für Ampère ggf. zu wenige Atome haben, als dass diese ihre Leistung voll ausspielen könnte. Darüber hinaus gehe ich davon aus, dass die WUs eher für die breite Masse generiert werden, die eben nicht unbedingt mit den neuesten Karten faltet.

Letztlich bleibt abzuwarten, ob ggf. spezielle WUs für Ampère aufgelegt werden oder ob ggf. Ampère begünstigende Änderungen am Client noch in der Pipeline sind - es gab ja auch mal WUs für die 2080ti, die extrem viele Punkte brachten.


----------



## Skajaquada (7. November 2020)

Danke für die ausführlichen Infos!
Ich hab zwar gerade keine Tabelle, kann aber mal meine drei 2080Ti dagegenhalten. Alles mit 80% Powertarget ca. 200W PCB:

17309     4 - 4,3 Mio PPD
16918    3,8 - 4 Mio PPD
14906    3,9 Mio PPD
14905    3,9 Mio PPD

Best Case mit 80% Powertarget:

17421    4,6 Mio PPD
14909    4,5 Mio PPD

Bestwert mit 100% Powertarget

17406 5,354 Mio PPD

Bei mir limitiert auch nur der zugeführte Strom, die Temperaturen der GPUs liegen ja maximal bei 47°C.


----------



## ZeroC00L1979 (7. November 2020)

Skajaquada schrieb:


> Danke für die ausführlichen Infos!
> Ich hab zwar gerade keine Tabelle, kann aber mal meine drei 2080Ti dagegenhalten. Alles mit 80% Powertarget ca. 200W PCB:
> 
> 17309     4 - 4,3 Mio PPD
> ...


Alles unter Windows oder Ubuntu?!


----------



## Skajaquada (7. November 2020)

Windows10, aktuelle Treiber und Client. Meine Ubuntu Platte mache ich nächste Woche mal fertig.


----------



## sentinel1 (7. November 2020)

Wenn Ampère breit verfügbar ist, dann kommen auch sicherlich die Optimierungen/ Punkte.

Deshalb sollte man zur Zeit die 2080ti zum Falten abgreifen.

Mittels UV/OC laufen die Karten kühler und fehlerfrei.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ovicula (7. November 2020)

Skajaquada schrieb:


> Alles mit 80% Powertarget ca. 200W PCB



Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass Ampère effizienter sein könnte, wäre da nicht der GDDR6x-Speicher, der im Gegensatz zu "einfachem" GDDR6 deutlich mehr Strom zieht. Aber das ist wahrscheinlich alles irgendwo dem Umstand geschuldet, dass man versucht, mit der Brechstange vor den 6000er Karten von AMD zu bleiben.


----------



## Skajaquada (7. November 2020)

ovicula schrieb:


> Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass Ampère effizienter sein könnte, wäre da nicht der GDDR6x-Speicher, der im Gegensatz zu "einfachem" GDDR6 deutlich mehr Strom zieht. Aber das ist wahrscheinlich alles irgendwo dem Umstand geschuldet, dass man versucht, mit der Brechstange vor den 6000er Karten von AMD zu bleiben


Ja bei 250W sehen die eigentlich seht gut aus, aber darüber ist es dann einfach nur "reinpumpen was geht".
Solange die Stromrechnung unwichtig ist, sind sie natürlich trotzdem Hammer.
Bin mal gespannt, ob die RX6000 überhaupt an eine 2080Ti rankommt. So ohne Cuda und optimierte Treiber, aber vielleicht kommt da noch was von AMD. Sie haben ja immerhin eine Pro-User Karte angekündigt, wahrscheinlich preislich dann völlig uninteressant  

P.S.: Mindfactory hat die Palit 3070 Gaming Pro gerade im Sonderangebot für 669. Entweder will sie keiner mehr haben oder der Preis ist halt einfach zu hoch.


----------



## picar81_4711 (7. November 2020)

Preise für die 3000er sind deutlich zu hoch....ich bleibe momentan bei meiner 2080er....


----------



## Stiwi89 (8. November 2020)

DKoyote schrieb:


> Gibts da auch was für iOS oder ist wenigstens in Planung? Hab da noch ein iPhone 6S welches ich zum folden usen könnte. Liegt eh nur rumm und telefonieren geht kaum noch, da Gespräche teils abbrechen. Wäre immerhin besser als kein eLeistung zum folden.


Ich glaub für Folding@Home gibts da nichts. 
Das einzige mir bekannte Projekt fürs Iphone ist Dreamlab, da gibts Projekte gegen Krebs und Covid








						‎DreamLab
					

‎Stell Dir vor, wir könnten die Zeit im Kampf gegen Krankheiten verkürzen.  DreamLab ist eine mehrfach ausgezeichnete App, welche die gemeinsame Stärke von Smartphones nutzt, um die Forschungsarbeit gegen Krankheiten wie COVID-19 oder Krebs zu beschleunigen. Da Krebs eine der häufigsten Ursachen...



					apps.apple.com


----------



## Bumblebee (8. November 2020)

So, Reparatur, Umbau und weitere "Rettungsaktionen" sind abgeschlossen
Nun - im Laufe des Tages - werde ich meine (ersten) Ergebnisse posten



ZeroC00L1979 schrieb:


> Also mein erster Eindruck zu den PPD's einer RTX3070 ist leicht ernüchternd...  als möglicher 2080 Ti Ersatz wird das zumindest nix...



Jein; ich hatte mir zwar auch noch (etwas) mehr erhofft
Aber realistischerweise tritt hier eine "High-Midrange"-Karte gegen den "Oberknaller" der letzten Generation an



ZeroC00L1979 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mal ein aktuelles 14909 Projekt vergleiche, dann erreicht man damit auf einer 2080 Ti (unter Ubuntu) knappe 4,9 Mio. PPD (TPF: 58 sec)
> 
> Gleiches Projekt auf einer RTX 3070 (allerdings unter Windows) erreicht knappe 3,5 Mio. PPD (TPF: 1 min 13 sec)



Nun, du vergleichst da zwei verschiedene Karten unter zwei verschiedenen Betriebssystemen
Das ist natürlich - du wirst mir sicherlich recht geben - etwas "unfair"
Zudem hat die 2080Ti (natürlich) auch schon diverse Optimierungszyklen hinter sich
Das Projekt 14909 ist ausserdem ein echter "Raser" mit der 2080Ti



ZeroC00L1979 schrieb:


> Werd nächste Woche mal versuchen unter Ubuntu zu testen, vielleicht geht da noch ein wenig mehr
> 
> Vielleicht hat @Bumblebee ja mittlerweile auch ein paar Werte?!


 (M)ein Test unter UBUNTU ist durchaus auch angedacht
Und ja - siehe oben - da kommt von mir heute noch was


----------



## Bumblebee (8. November 2020)

So, hier nun meine ersten "Erkenntnisse"

*Ist die RTX 3070 die "Ablösung"  der RTX 2080Ti ?*

Nein, die "normale" RTX 2080Ti "liefert" zumeist (etwas) mehr ab
Ja, denn die (etwas) weniger PPD liefert die RTX 3070 zu einem signifikant tieferen Einkaufspreis
Ja, denn die (etwas) weniger PPD liefert die RTX 3070 bei einem niedrigeren Stromverbrauch ab

Ihr könnt diese Einschätzung den untenstehenden Bildern entnehmen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zudem noch - zum Vergleich - eine 17308 in dreifacher Form

- mit einer "normalen" nicht optimierten 2080Ti mit Luftkühlung
- mit einer optimierten 2080Ti mit Wasserkühlung
- mit einer "normalen" nicht optimierten 3070 mit Luftkühlung




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw. die *ASUS GeForce ROG STRIX RTX 3070 O8G-GAMING* ist ein echtes Monster
Sie ist gross, schwer und - auch bei Voll-Last - unsagbar leise


----------



## ZeroC00L1979 (8. November 2020)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> So, hier nun meine ersten "Erkenntnisse"
> 
> *Ist die RTX 3070 die "Ablösung"  der RTX 2080Ti ?*
> 
> ...



Erst einmal Danke @Bumblebee für die Menge an Daten zur F@H Performance deiner 3070   

Was in meinen Augen festzuhalten bleibt ist, dass "faster than RTX 2080 Ti" in diesem speziellen GPU-Umfeld zumindest (noch) nicht greift. ABER und diesen Punkt finde ich viel wichtiger: durch den Release der 30xx Serie zu (relativ) günstigen Preisen ist eben auch das gesamte bisherige GPU Leistungsspektrum günstiger geworden. Gebrauchte 2080'er Ti's gab es noch nie so günstig wie aktuell 

Und eine 499 Euro Karte (Launch Preis RTX3070) mit einer 1.259 Euro Karte (Launch Preis RTX 2080 Ti) zu vergleichen ist tatsächlich leicht "unfair" (aber eben der geschürten Erwartungshaltung durch nVidia geschuldet )

Positionierung der RTX3070 im Markt:








						[PLUS] Geforce RTX 3070 im Test: Ersteindruck von drei Custom-Designs plus FE mit Aufrüstmatrix
					

PCGH Plus: Zwei Jahre nach der Geforce RTX 2070 erscheint ihre Nachfolgerin auf Ampere-Basis, die RTX 3070.




					www.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## binär-11110110111 (9. November 2020)

Ich fasse mich kurz: COVID MOONSHOT SPRINT 5 am heutigen 09.11.2020 gestartet.


----------



## sentinel1 (9. November 2020)

1. neuer NV - Treiber 457.30
2. 3090 lagernd  https://www.caseking.de/msi-geforce...oc-24576-mb-gddr6x-gcmc-243.html?sPartner=110
3. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picar81_4711 (9. November 2020)

sentinel1 schrieb:


> 1. neuer NV - Treiber 457.30
> 2. 3090 lagernd  https://www.caseking.de/msi-geforce...oc-24576-mb-gddr6x-gcmc-243.html?sPartner=110
> 3.
> 
> ...


Die ist deshalb lagernd, da sie für 1800 Euro keiner will...


----------



## binär-11110110111 (10. November 2020)

So ist es ! Das heutige "Proletariat" kann sich so etwas eh nicht leisten, meine Wenigkeit mit eingeschlossen. Die GTX 1660 hab ich damals bei Alternate im Outlet für knapp 200€ erworben, mehr ist nicht drin.


----------



## Skajaquada (10. November 2020)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> So ist es ! Das heutige "Proletariat" kann sich so etwas eh nicht leisten, meine Wenigkeit mit eingeschlossen. Die GTX 1660 hab ich damals bei Alternate im Outlet für knapp 200€ erworben, mehr ist nicht drin.


Das ist wohl wahr, ich halte 1800€ für eine GPU auch für völlig überzogen. Das war bei der 2080Ti auch schon so.
Vor dem Preisverfall hatte ich mir auch gerade eine 2080 Super bestellt, das was so das Ende meiner Preisvorstellung.
Für den "Normalo" sind aber eher 200-350€ die Regel. Und da ist es schade, dass die alten Nvidia sich im Moment preislich kaum nach unten bewegen.
Unter 450€ sind die "Mid-Range" Karten nicht im Laden zu bekommen. Und was aus der 3070 für 499€ geworden ist sieht man ja...

Wenn sich der Normalbürger auch nur eine 2070 leisten könnte, hätte F@H wahrscheinlich doppelt so viel Rechenleistung


----------



## ursmii (10. November 2020)

sentinel1 schrieb:


> 1. neuer NV - Treiber 457.30
> 2. 3090 lagernd  https://www.caseking.de/msi-geforce...oc-24576-mb-gddr6x-gcmc-243.html?sPartner=110
> 3. bild


hat der neue treiber dir mehr performance beim falten gebracht?
gem. der release note sind ja hauptsächlich anpassungen für games vorgenommen worden.
ansonsten würd ich vorläufig auf dem 456.55 bleiben

die 2080TI bringt eff. nicht wahnsinnig (im bezug auf das preisniveau ) viel mehr



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skajaquada (10. November 2020)

ursmii schrieb:


> hat der neue treiber dir mehr performance beim falten gebracht?
> gem. der release note sind ja hauptsächlich anpassungen für games vorgenommen worden.
> ansonsten würd ich vorläufig auf dem 456.55 bleiben
> 
> die 2080TI bringt eff. nicht wahnsinnig (im bezug auf das preisniveau ) viel mehr


Nein, mehr Performance bringt er nicht.
Und die 2080Ti bringt schon mehr als eine "normale" 2080, aber der Ladenpreis für eine "Neue" ist natürlich nicht konkurrenzfähig...
Deine EVGA nuckelt aber auch ganz schön am Netzteil für 80% Powertarget, das kann meine Aorus Xtreme mit ihrem Bios auch 

Die einfachen 2080 Ti genehmigen sich bei den 13428er WUs max. 260W bei 2100 Mhz und 120% Powertarget
Die Aorus Xtreme läuft gerade mit 2040Mhz auf 200W...das sind 65% Powertarget. Wenn ich die voll nuckeln lasse, wird das Kaltgerätekabel warm


----------



## Pilochun (11. November 2020)

Nach der Sommerpause bin ich jetzt auch wieder mehr am falten.

Ich hatte meine 2080Ti mit einen Raijintek Morpheus 8057 und Noctua NF-A12x25 umgebaut, aber jetzt rattert sie beim falten, wenn das PowerLimit über 80% ist. Mit dem alten lauten Asus Dual Kühler ist mir das nicht aufgefallen. Hat noch wer solche Probleme.
Unter 3D in Spielen macht die Karte bei 2Ghz und 120% Powerlimit kein Geräuch, aber bei Cuda fängt das rattern an, kaum auszuhalten.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. November 2020)

@Pilochun:
Verändert sich das "rattern" wenn du den Takt änderst?
Wenn ja hörst du höchstwahrscheinlich die Spulen zirpen > da hilft nur einen anderen Takt einstellen damit sich die Tonlage des Gezirpe ändert.


----------



## Pilochun (12. November 2020)

@A.Meier-PS3 
Der Takt hat nur sehr leichten Einfluss, da ändert sich nur wenig am zirpen. Das PowerLimit macht mehr Lautstärke. 
Ich habe da noch n Idee, werde das später testen. Netzteil ist ein Bequiet Power Zone 750W.


----------



## Zocker85 (13. November 2020)

welche der neuen Karten ist eigentlich aktuell mit den besten Performance pro Watt? 
Will im Winter wieder mit Falten einsteigen und würde neue Karte kaufen wollen, hab 600 Watt Netzteil


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. November 2020)

@Zocker85
Mag jetzt auf den ersten Blick blöd klingen aber die Antwort ist wenn man es realistisch betrachtet die die verfügbar/lieferbar ist.

Wenn dir Stromverbrauch und Preis eher egal sind 3080 sonst 3070.


----------



## ZeroC00L1979 (13. November 2020)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @Zocker85
> Mag jetzt auf den ersten Blick blöd klingen aber die Antwort ist wenn man es realistisch betrachtet die die verfügbar/lieferbar ist.
> 
> Wenn dir Stromverbrauch und Preis eher egal sind 3080 sonst 3070.





Zocker85 schrieb:


> welche der neuen Karten ist eigentlich aktuell mit den besten Performance pro Watt?
> Will im Winter wieder mit Falten einsteigen und würde neue Karte kaufen wollen, hab 600 Watt Netzteil



Und das Ganze dann unter Ubuntu falten lassen bringt nochmal 15-20% mehr Performance


----------



## Skajaquada (14. November 2020)

ZeroC00L1979 schrieb:


> Und das Ganze dann unter Ubuntu falten lassen bringt nochmal 15-20% mehr Performance


Ich warte gerade echt hart auf meinen neuen Ryzen. Dann wird der Falter ein letztes Mal umgebaut, optimiert und auf Ubuntu umgestellt 
Und vielleicht gibt es dann auch eine RX6800XT für den Gaming Rechner...aber bei meinem Glück wahrscheinlich erst im Januar


----------



## ovicula (14. November 2020)

Skajaquada schrieb:


> Ich warte gerade echt hart auf meinen neuen Ryzen.



Die 5000er Ryzen sind echt der Hammer. Die PPD beim CPU-Falten erreicht sonst nur (m)ein 12-Kerner. Mein 5800er boostet bis 4,5 GHz allcore in Cinebench R20/23, singlecore konstant 4,85 GHz bei einem Spannungs-Offset von -0,05V.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die 90° sollte man erstmal ignorieren. Versuche derzeit, das irgendwie in den Griff zu bekommen, aber die fast 300 Watt von der GPU überfordern mein Gehäuse wohl etwas. Außerdem sind die Temperaturen der CPU bei F@H extrem hoch. Dauerschleife Cinebench oder blender bleiben normalerweise in den niedrigen bis mittleren 80ern.



Ansonsten noch mal einen Lauf der 3090 von gestern im Project 17311.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (14. November 2020)

Ja, die 3090er sind schon "Biester" 
Aber mir sind sie einfach zu teuer; ebenso wie momentan die 3080er

Mal sehen (1) wie sich die Preise mittelfristig entwickeln
Mal sehen (2) was von *N_VIDIA* noch kommt (Ti-Versionen // mehr Speicher für die "Kleineren") 
Mal sehen (3) wie sich der Gebrauchthandel entwickelt
Mal sehen (4) was *AMD* auffährt und was das bewirkt


----------



## Nono15 (14. November 2020)

jetzt ist doch glatt der *Oliver* ganz *Kuhl* an mir vorbeigezogen *mann* 

Gruß an @Oliver_Kuhlmann und weiterhin gutes falten


----------



## ovicula (14. November 2020)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ja, die 3090er sind schon "Biester"
> Aber mir sind sie einfach zu teuer; ebenso wie momentan die 3080er
> 
> Mal sehen (1) wie sich die Preise mittelfristig entwickeln
> ...



Stimmt. 7 Mio PPD bei Project 17420 und ca. 290 Watt Verbrauch 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




AMD scheint ja in Spielen gleichauf zu sein. Ich hoffe *sehr*, dass unabhängige Tests das bestätigen. Die Nachfrage nach den AMD-Karten wird dann aber entsprechend hoch sein, verkauft werden sie wie die Ampère-Karten zu Preisen fernab der UVP - sieht man ja bei den 5000er Ryzens aktuell. Mittelfristig ändert sich dann wohl nicht so sonderlich viel...

Jedenfalls bin ich froh, dass ich die 3090 FE zur UVP bekommen habe und den Ryzen ca. 20 € über UVP. Davon kann man derzeit nur träumen.

Die überall kolportierten "ti"-Karten sind ja schön und gut. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass die sich einfach nur in derzeitige Preisgefüge einpassen. Abgesehen davon, dass es schon an Verar****** grenzt, was NVIDIA da abzieht. Erst die Kernaussage, dass die 10 GB Speicher reichen und plötzlich kommt AMD um die Ecke mit 16 GB und diversen Zusatzfunktionen und schon muss angepasst werden. Naja, mir kanns egal sein...


----------



## Bumblebee (15. November 2020)

ovicula schrieb:


> .... Abgesehen davon, dass es schon an Verar****** grenzt, was NVIDIA da abzieht. Erst die Kernaussage, dass die 10 GB Speicher reichen und plötzlich kommt AMD um die Ecke mit 16 GB und diversen Zusatzfunktionen und schon muss angepasst werden....



Das ist wohl wahr
Allerdings ist *N_VIDIA* (genauso wie *AMD*) leider nicht dazu da um uns Freude zu machen
Vielmehr müssen sie die Investoren "befreuden" 
Es bleibt die Hoffnung, dass sie sich nun gegenseitig (preislich) herunterziehen
Ich, und sicherlich viele Andere, können entspannt abwarten


----------



## Skajaquada (15. November 2020)

Das stimmt wohl, da steckt eher knallhartes Geschäftsdenken hinter als das Interesse am Spieler.
Natürlich gibt es immer die Show nach außen, aber im Hintergrund werden die einfach nur versuchen ihre Schäfchen ins Trockene zu bekommen.
Und das ist gerade durch die auflebende Konkurrenz schwierig geworden. Leidtragende werden in meinen Augen die die großen Seller sein, die im Moment sicher versuchen durch Aufpreise auf die neue Hardware ihren Wertverlust der gelagerten 20er Karten zu kompensieren.
Denn die wird jetzt sicher kaum noch jemand für die aufgerufenen Preise nehmen, das sind alles Ladenhüter geworden. Und bei nur 25 gelagerten 2080Ti beziffert sich der Verlust wahrscheinlich schon locker auf 10.000€.
Wenn man jetzt 100 oder mehr da rumliegen hat, ist das echt krass...


----------



## Zocker85 (15. November 2020)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @Zocker85
> Mag jetzt auf den ersten Blick blöd klingen aber die Antwort ist wenn man es realistisch betrachtet die die verfügbar/lieferbar ist.
> 
> Wenn dir Stromverbrauch und Preis eher egal sind 3080 sonst 3070.


zum UVP würde ich es noch kaufen, aber sind leider deutlich drüber 
würde man mit Be Quiet Straigtpower 600 Watt denn RTX 3080 befeuern können? Oder zu riskant?



ZeroC00L1979 schrieb:


> Und das Ganze dann unter Ubuntu falten lassen bringt nochmal 15-20% mehr Performance


müsste mich erst reinarbeiten, bisher nur über Windows das ganze betrieben, wusste net, dass es so viel ausmacht...ist es konstant oder bis du?
Dual Boot oder eher extra Kiste?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. November 2020)

Zocker85 schrieb:


> Dual Boot oder eher extra Kiste?


Wenn die Kiste nur zum falten ist nur Ubuntu/Linux
Wenn du Kiste auch anderweitig brauchst so wie ich zum zocken  Dual Boot.

Kannst es dir ja einfach machen was Ubuntu anbelangt und picar's-Faltimage nehmen > https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...-mit-nvidia-treiber-fuer-folding-home.554190/


----------



## Blende8 (15. November 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Die 17427 laufen richtig gut auf der 3090


----------



## Skajaquada (16. November 2020)

Ich hab heute merkwürdige 20% Verlust bei den WUs auf dem Faltrechner.
Es gab keine Veränderung am System und seit heute Nacht holen die 2080Ti nur noch 3-3,4 Mio PPD.
Temperaturen sind auch wie immer, irgendwie seltsam.
Die einzelne Aorus Xtreme von meiner Frau läuft weiter wie bisher, kann also nicht an den WUs liegen...
Ich hab auch keinen einzigen Error im Log, lief ohne Störung seit 2 Wochen durch.

Edit: Hat sich irgendwie geklärt, mein F@H Client spinnt. Die Zahlen springen öfters mal wild umher, hat aber anscheinend keinen Einfluss auf des Falten.
Muss ich vielleicht einfach mal neu installieren...


----------



## sentinel1 (18. November 2020)

Gestern wurden 283 Millionen Punkte erfaltet und es gibt einen Neuzugang "Rob" in den TOP 50.


----------



## Bumblebee (18. November 2020)

Superleistung das alles 
Und - btw - Superabsturz guckst du hier


----------



## Skajaquada (18. November 2020)

Hehe, ich hab eine Referenz RX6800xt abbekommen, incl. Bestätigung zur Lieferung. Nach dem Pech mit der 3080 doch mal Glück gehabt
Dann gibt es vielleicht zur nächsten Woche einen Test damit


----------



## Blende8 (18. November 2020)

Skajaquada schrieb:


> Hehe, ich hab eine Referenz RX6800xt abbekommen, incl. Bestätigung zur Lieferung. Nach dem Pech mit der 3080 doch mal Glück gehabt
> Dann gibt es vielleicht zur nächsten Woche einen Test damit


Ich hoffe mal die sind nicht zu gut, denn dann wäre das Geld für die 3090 aus dem Fenster geworfen worden ^^

Nee ernsthaft, ich würde mich freuen wenn AMD den Grünen mal Feuer unter dem Arsch macht. Ich habe schon Angst vor dem nächsten Sommer wegen der Heizleistung  meiner 3090er 

Blende8


----------



## Skajaquada (18. November 2020)

Die Performance beim Falten würde ich auf die doppelte Leistung einer rx5700xt schätzen.
Da die Treiber ja nicht optimiert sind, hat Nvidia mit den CUDA Cores definitiv die Nase vorn.
Also wäre alles über 3 Mio PPD für mich eine Überraschung.

In erster Linie hab ich sie mir auch zum Zocken geholt, bin ja eigentlich ein AMD Fanboy


----------



## ovicula (18. November 2020)

Skajaquada schrieb:


> Hehe, ich hab eine Referenz RX6800xt abbekommen, incl. Bestätigung zur Lieferung.



Hast du den 5000er Ryzen zwischenzeitlich bekommen? Welchen?

Wäre ja gut, wenn du vom Start weg gleich SAM nutzen könntest beim Spielen...


----------



## Skajaquada (18. November 2020)

Leider wurde mein 5900x bisher nicht geliefert, dachte ja die zweite Charge käme innerhalb von 2 Wochen...
Da ich ja aber eh noch auf den WaKü-Block für die RX6800xt warten muss, wird der komplette Umbau wohl erst Mitte Dezember erfolgen. Passend zu Cyberpunk 
Laut Igors Test ist der Luftkühler ja auch echt potent.

Vielleicht organisiere ich mir dann auch noch 4000er RAM, aber ich glaube mit SAM bringt das kaum noch Vorteile.


----------



## Bahamut_Zero (18. November 2020)

F@H Live Steam JETZT auf Twitch




__ Twitch
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitch.tv/foldingathomedotorg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitch. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Edit: Aufzeichnung 




__ Twitch
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitch.tv/videos/807519293

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitch. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bahamut_Zero (18. November 2020)

Laut Ende des Streams soll es eine Giveaway-Aktion zu den 20 Jahren F@H geben. Dazu soll man seine Erinnerungen/Geschichten mit F@H auf sozialen Medien teilen mit dem Hashtag  #FAH20.
Details sind aber nicht genannt worden (oder welche Teile der Welt teilnehmen dürfen).
Es gibt 3 Preise, wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe: Je ein(e) 5950X, 10900K und 3070FE. (nagelt mich nicht auf die exakten Nummern fest, dass war zum Teil nicht so gut zu verstehen).


----------



## Skajaquada (19. November 2020)

War schon interessant der Stream, auch wenn ich Biologie Nulpe häufig nur Käsekuchen verstanden hab 
Und die Datenmengen sind wirklich beeindruckend.

Auf jeden Fall hab ich zum Jubiläum noch mal meinen persönlichen Rekord hochgeschraubt.
Als ich angefangen hab, habe ich gehofft die 4 Mio PPD knacken zu können...jetzt waren es 14 Mio PPD und Samstag kommt die RX6800xt. Mal überraschen lassen was die so kann.
Auch wenn ich kein Faltwunder erwarte, bin ich auf jeden Fall auf den Kühler gespannt. Der ist ja anscheinend so gut, dass eine WaKü fast überflüssig ist.

Edit: Sie ist gerade angekommen, ein Mordsteil ehrlich gesagt. Hab noch nie so einen kompakten und schweren Luftkühler gesehen. Dazu komplett Metall, einfach ein massives Design 
Aber leider wird das mit dem Falten nix, denn die Karten sind noch nicht implementiert 
Mal schauen wie lange es dauert bis sie anlaufen kann.


----------



## ovicula (20. November 2020)

Ich habe vor knapp vier Wochen meinen Faltrechner abgebaut, weil ich die Falterei in dem Umfang wie bisher nicht weiter betreiben will. Die Geräusch und Hitzeentwicklung der drei GPUs auf der "Möhre" ist mir einfach zu viel in meinem Büro. Ganz zu schweigen von dem Stromverbrauch, den ich in der jetzigen Jahreszeit nicht durch meine PV-Anlage decken kann, wenn drei GPUs und der Threadripper 24/7 laufen.

Wollte die GPUs eigentlich verkaufen, habe aber feststellen müssen, dass auf den Backplates "Flecken" sind.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für mich sieht es aus wie Fett. Es lässt sich nicht abwischen und fühlt sich aber nicht fettig an. Das System lief rein unter Luft im offenen Aufbau, sodass ich von außen "zugeführte" Flüssigkeiten ausschließen kann und mit WD40 oder frisch eingecremten Händen habe ich auch nicht an den GPUs rumhantiert.

Hat jemand eine Idee, was das sein könnte bzw. wo das herkommt?


----------



## JayTea (20. November 2020)

Don't panic!
Das ist von den Wärmeleitpads.
Optisch nicht schön aber technisch kein Problem.


----------



## brooker (20. November 2020)

... richtig, ist ÖL von den Wärmeleitpads. Isopropanol und ein fusselfreies Tuch klären die Situation.


----------



## ovicula (20. November 2020)

Danke für eure Antworten!

Dann werde ich den Flecken morgen mal zu Leibe rücken.

Ist das normale "Alterung" der Pads oder hängt das mit der langfristigen hohen thermischen Belastung der Karten beim dauerhaften Falten zusammen?


----------



## pit70de (20. November 2020)

Skajaquada schrieb:


> Aber leider wird das mit dem Falten nix, denn die Karten sind noch nicht implementiert
> Mal schauen wie lange es dauert bis sie anlaufen kann.



Ist inzwischen passiert. Du kannst los legen


----------



## Skajaquada (20. November 2020)

Also hier mal die ersten Ergebnisse mit einer 13428 WU:
Die PPD liegen bei ca. 3 Millionen, TPF 1 min 08 sec.
Wie erwartet etwas mehr als doppelte Leistung einer RX5700xt, sind halt keine CUDA Cores.

Bemerkenswert sind allerdings die anderen Werte der Karte.
Ich dachte mir gib mal etwas mehr Gas für den ersten Test und habe den Takt 5% hochgezogen.
Damit boostet sie ohne Probleme auf 2500 Mhz und das bei 200W!
Die Temperaturen sind auch stabil und das nahezu unhörbar bei 45% Fanspeed. Unter Vollast von F@H ein super Ergebnis finde ich, der Referenzkühler ist echt gut gelungen.
Edit: Wenn die Lüfter auf Vollast laufen (3000rpm) wird sie schon hörbar. Allerdings liegen die Temperaturen dann beim Falten auf 62°C GPU und 72°C Hotspot. So viel Spielraum hat der Referenzkühler.

Jetzt gehe ich mal mit der Spannung runter und teste Performance und Verbrauch auf 900 mV.
Das könnte echt ein Sparwunder werden....

Edit: Ich hatte vorhin eine Begegnung der dritten Art. Beim undervolten brach mir plötzlich die GPU weg und lief 20 Sekunden im Idle. Bis ich die Spannung wieder etwas hochgedreht habe, dann kam sie wieder hoch.
Die WU ist nicht abgebrochen, sondern sauber durchgelaufen.
bisher läuft sie bei 180W weiterhin stabil mit 2525 Mhz. Mal schauen was da noch so geht, anscheinend hab ich im Chip-Lotto gewonnen


----------



## Skajaquada (21. November 2020)

Letztes Update für heute: Undervolting funktioniert nur bedingt gut, die Leistungseinbußen sind schon recht stark.
Allerdings ist Overclocking richtig effektiv und macht die Karte sogar effizienter.
Daher ist es echt schade, dass AMD bei 15% Powerlimit den Deckel zu gemacht hat.
Ich denke eine Sapphire Nitro+ mit 25% mehr Powerlimit holt da locker noch mal min. 15% mehr Leistung raus.


----------



## JayTea (21. November 2020)

ovicula schrieb:


> [...] Ist das normale "Alterung" der Pads oder hängt das mit der langfristigen hohen thermischen Belastung der Karten beim dauerhaften Falten zusammen?


Wenn Sie warm werden,  sinkt eher die Viskosität des "Inhalts" dieser Pads und tritt zügiger aus. Wenn der Hersteller es gut gemeint hat und viel davon verwendet wurde, verteilt es sich halt in der Umgebung. Meiner Meinung nach ist da kein Unterschied zwischen Spielen und Falten, denn warm wird die Karte so oder so. Bei einem Profi-Dauer-Zocker in wärmeren Gefilden mit schlechtem airflow im Gehäuse vielleicht sogar mehr,  als bei einem undervolteten/effektiven Setup.


----------



## ovicula (21. November 2020)

Skajaquada schrieb:


> .... Damit boostet sie ohne Probleme auf 2500 Mhz und das bei 200W!...



Es ist schon beeindruckend, was AMD für Takte auf den Karten fahren kann. Insbesondere im Vergleich zur Leistungsaufnahme. Auf nvidia übertragen würde der Takt wahrscheinlich mit Leistungsaufnahmen einhergehen, bei denen man für die GPU alleine ein separates Netzteil bräuchte. Selbst die Karten mit 500W-Bios kommen nicht so hoch. Ist aber interessant, die beiden so unterschiedlichen Ansätze der Hersteller zu sehen. Auf der einen Seite "Hubraum ist durch nichts zu ersetzen, außer durch noch mehr Ladedruck " und auf der anderen Seite das "Hochdrehzahl"-Setup.



Skajaquada schrieb:


> Undervolting funktioniert nur bedingt gut, die Leistungseinbußen sind schon recht stark.



Das Phänomen tritt auch bei den neuen Ryzens auf. Mehr als -0,05V Offset und die Leistung bricht regelrecht zusammen. Hoffen wir mal, dass es für mein Mainboard bald ein Bios-Update gibt, mit dem UV "aktiviert" wird. Die Temperaturen sind nämlich teils echt abartig (trotz 360er AIO).

Hast du mal probiert, wie sich die Karte in Spielen / Benchmarks mit UV verhält? F@h ist ja schon eher eine sehr spezielle Anwendung, auf die die Consumer-GPUs (generell) ja nicht unbedingt optimiert sind. Bei der 3090 brachte UV in den Szenarien teilweise massiven Leistungs-/FPS-Zuwachs bei deutlich geringerer Leistungsaufnahme.

Dachte ich bei meinem Ryzen auch erst (s. u.; 4,7 GHz allcore bei ~1,1 V), aber irgendwie habe ich momentan meine Zweifel.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skajaquada (21. November 2020)

ovicula schrieb:


> Hast du mal probiert, wie sich die Karte in Spielen / Benchmarks mit UV verhält? F@h ist ja schon eher eine sehr spezielle Anwendung, auf die die Consumer-GPUs (generell) ja nicht unbedingt optimiert sind. Bei der 3090 brachte UV in den Szenarien teilweise massiven Leistungs-/FPS-Zuwachs bei deutlich geringerer Leistungsaufnahme.


Spiele Benchmarks hab ich dazu keine gemacht. Das machen eh alle Anderen schon zur Genüge und das mit mehr Varianten und Know How als ich könnte  

Auf jeden Fall lief meine RX6800xt die Nacht stabil mit 2500 Mhz GPU und 2050 MHZ Speicher, 180W GPU Chip Power und 64°C/74°C bei 80% Lüftern.
Das ist eine beeindruckende Vorstellung der Referenzkühlers, das Kilo Kupfer ist gut genutzt worden 

Was ich ein bisschen vermisse sind die 300W...da bin ich bisher bei weitem nicht drangekommen. Zumindest beim Falten war eine Spitze von 193W GPU Chip Power das Höchste der Gefühle. Und der Rest der Karte hat ja keine 107W, zumindest laut Igor.
Sie scheint also beim Zocken sehr viel durstiger zu sein.

Edit: Ich hab die 300W gefunden, es liegt an den letzten 15% Workload. Die p13428 liefen nur mit 80-83% Workload, daher nur die 180W.
Ich habe jetzt einen p17311 mit bis zu 97% Workload und schon sind wir stellenweise bei 250W.
Aber damit kommt die RX6800xt auch auf 3,67 mio PPD und TPF 1 min 04.
Gibt aber verständlicherweise nur zwei oder drei Leute die derzeit mit der Karte falten, daher tröpfelt die Statistik eher voll


----------



## ZeroC00L1979 (21. November 2020)

Skajaquada schrieb:


> Edit: Ich hab die 300W gefunden, es liegt an den letzten 15% Workload. Die p13428 liefen nur mit 80-83% Workload, daher nur die 180W.
> Ich habe jetzt einen p17311 mit bis zu 97% Workload und schon sind wir stellenweise bei 250W.
> Aber damit kommt die RX6800xt auch auf 3,67 mio PPD und TPF 1 min 04.
> Gibt aber verständlicherweise nur zwei oder drei Leute die derzeit mit der Karte falten, daher tröpfelt die Statistik eher voll



Nicht übel - damit performen die AMD's bei den 17311'er Projekten ja fast in der 2080 Ti Liga  und das ohne CUDA-Power


----------



## Skajaquada (21. November 2020)

ZeroC00L1979 schrieb:


> Nicht übel - damit performen die AMD's bei den 17311'er Projekten ja fast in der 2080 Ti Liga  und das ohne CUDA-Power


Na ja, meine 2080Ti machen im p17311 4,3 Millionen PPD bei 80%. Also performen die RX6800xt so ähnlich wie eine 2080Ti ohne CUDA.
Das ist auch so ziemlich das Bild aus den Gaming Benchmarks. die Radeon laufen auf hohem Niveau mit, solange es nicht in die Nvidia Paradedisziplinen wie RT oder KI geht.
Dafür sind sie einfach nicht optimiert, vielleicht geht da ja Treiberseitig noch mal was.

Ich habe aber ein lustiges Verhalten beim Overclocking festgestellt.
Anscheinend funktioniert die Abregelung des Powertarget nicht richtig und es wird manchmal überschritten.
In dem Fall regelt die Karte automatisch auf ca. 530Mhz runter. Nach einiger Zeit fährt sie dann wieder auf den normalen Takt oder man ändert die Werte erneut manuell.
Einen kompletten Absturz wie Igor ihn beschreibt habe ich bisher noch nicht provozieren können.
Allerdings habe ich wohl auch echt in der Chip-Lotterie gewonnen mit meiner Karte


----------



## ZeroC00L1979 (21. November 2020)

Skajaquada schrieb:


> Na ja, meine 2080Ti machen im p17311 4,3 Millionen PPD bei 80%. Also performen die RX6800xt so ähnlich wie eine 2080Ti ohne CUDA.



Die Betonung lag ja auch auf fast  und 4,3 Mio. PPD in nem 17311'er bei 80% scheint ebenfalls ein Fall für die Chip-Lotterie zu sein:





						Project #17311, COVID-19 research folding at home PPD database
					






					folding.lar.systems


----------



## Skajaquada (21. November 2020)

Das könnte auch einfach an der Wasserkühlung liegen. Die 2080Ti kommen ja nie über 50°C, vielleicht rennen sie daher so gut.
Bin also mal auf den WaKü Block für die 6800xt gespannt, wobei es dann echt schade um den Referenzkühler ist.
Vielleich finde ich ja jemand der seine 6800 mit dem dicken Kühler upgraden möchte. Theoretisch sollte der auch auf die kleine Karte passen...


----------



## ursmii (21. November 2020)

ovicula schrieb:


> Danke für eure Antworten!
> Dann werde ich den Flecken morgen mal zu Leibe rücken.


bin dann auf das putzergebnis gespannt - wird schon klappen



JayTea schrieb:


> Don't panic!
> Das ist von den Wärmeleitpads.
> Optisch nicht schön aber technisch kein Problem.





brooker schrieb:


> ... richtig, ist ÖL von den Wärmeleitpads. Isopropanol und ein fusselfreies Tuch klären die Situation.


wie soll das von den wärmeleitpads nach _oben auf_ die backplate kommen  ???


----------



## JayTea (21. November 2020)

@ursmii 
Die Oberfläche ist ja nicht ganz glatt. Also ich tippe auf Kapillarwirkung/geringe Oberflächenspannug. Ist zwar kein Papier was sich entgegen der Schwerkraft vollsaugt aber physikalisch so in die Richtung!?


----------



## Skajaquada (22. November 2020)

So ich habe mittlerweile ein gutes Setup gefunden und habe relativ stabile Werte mit der RX6800xt.

P13428 läuft mit TPF 1 min 09 und 2,9 Mio PPD
P17311 läuft mit TPF 1 min 03 und 3,7 Mio PPD

Also einige WUs liegen ihr definitiv mehr als Andere. Denke da ist noch viel Potential für die Zukunft drin.


----------



## Blende8 (22. November 2020)

Bei den RTX Karten ist der Unterschied der PPD noch höher. Ich hatte schon WUs mit 5,7 Mio PPD und welche mit 7,2 Mio PPD


----------



## pit70de (22. November 2020)

Die Schwankung als solches finde ich nicht so erstaunlich, aber die Schwankung im Vergleich zu anderen Karten.

Bei meinen Karten
RX590
RX5700
RTX2060 Super
RTX 3070
konnte ich immer sagen, die "schnellere" Karte macht auch mehr PPD.

Wenn ich jetzt die Zahlen von der RX6800XT  für die beiden Projekte vergleiche, dann komme ich da auf folgende Werte:
P13428:
RTX2060 läuft mit TPF 1 min 19 und 2,5 Mio PPD
>>RX6800xt läuft mit TPF 1 min 09 und 2,9 Mio PP
RTX3070 läuft mit TPF 1 min 01 und 3,5 Mio PPD

P17311:
RTX2060 läuft mit TPF 1 min 31 und 2,1 Mio PPD
RTX3070 läuft mit TPF 1 min 11 und 3,2 Mio PPD
>>RX6800xt läuft mit TPF 1 min 03 und 3,7 Mio PPD

D.h. je nach Projekt ist die RX6800xt schneller oder langsamer als die 3070.

@Skajaquada , hast Du noch ein paar andere Projekte von der RX6800xt
​


----------



## Skajaquada (22. November 2020)

Bisher leider nicht, die bekommen im Moment nur die Beiden. Aber auch die Leute bei F@H denken da ist noch eine Menge über Treiber oder angepasste Projekte zu holen.
Gilt aber auch für die 3080/3090.


----------



## JayTea (23. November 2020)

Ich bin gespannt,  wie viele Neueinsteiger vom Frühjahr demnächst aussteigen, weil sie der Betrag der Stromnachzahlung inklusive neuer Abschlagszahlung umhaut!? 
Ich hoffe es natürlich nicht!!


----------



## Skajaquada (23. November 2020)

JayTea schrieb:


> Ich bin gespannt,  wie viele Neueinsteiger vom Frühjahr demnächst aussteigen, weil sie der Betrag der Stromnachzahlung inklusive neuer Abschlagszahlung umhaut!?
> Ich hoffe es natürlich nicht!!


Das kann in der Tat ein böses Erwachen geben.  
Ich hab auch erst noch mal durchgerechnet, bevor ich die beiden 2080Ti ins Rennen geschickt habe.
In weiser Voraussicht zahle ich eh 50% mehr Abschlag als notwendig. 
Aber in der Tat sind sie gar nicht so viel durstiger als die übertakteten RX5700xt.
Nur die neue RX6800xt ist noch nicht mit in der Rechnung drin, da muss ich wohl noch ein paar Überstunden für machen


----------



## beastyboy79 (23. November 2020)

Skajaquada schrieb:


> Das kann in der Tat ein böses Erwachen geben.
> Ich hab auch erst noch mal durchgerechnet, bevor ich die beiden 2080Ti ins Rennen geschickt habe.
> In weiser Voraussicht zahle ich eh 50% mehr Abschlag als notwendig.
> Aber in der Tat sind sie gar nicht so viel durstiger als die übertakteten RX5700xt.
> Nur die neue RX6800xt ist noch nicht mit in der Rechnung drin, da muss ich wohl noch ein paar Überstunden für machen


Was zahlst Du an Abschlag, wenn ich fragen darf, wenn 50% die Kosten von 2x 2080ti@24/7 decken?


*Rechnung für meine 1080ti und meinen Rechner:*

reduzierter Verbrauch -> 180 -190W (nur die Karte) +restlicher Rechner 70W (grob geschätzt) -> 260W Leistungsaufnahme

260W * 24h = 6240Wh = 6,24kWh *0,29€/kWh = 1,81€/Tag *365 = 660,5€/Jahr

Gesamtkosten für ~3500kWh/Jahr bei mir 1015€/Jahr

Ich würde mehr als nur 50% Aufschlag an Abschlag bezahlen, wäre bei Deiner Sicherheitsmarge eher bei 100%, oder irre ich mich?

Also mir reichen 1-2Wochen p.a. als Spende, was mich ca. 50-55€ pro Faltevent kostet mit zwei Rechnern und 3 Karten bislang.


----------



## Skajaquada (23. November 2020)

Ich zahle derzeit 250€ Abschlag pro Monat. Die 2080Ti sind jeweils auf 200W gedrosselt, kompletter Rechner ca. 500W . Also ca. 1300€ im Jahr. Da ich ihn aber jetzt erst seit 2 Monaten in Betrieb habe, sind das erst 220€.
Davor liefen ungefähr 400W seit April, mehr oder weniger regelmäßig.
Also gehe ich von 600€ von April bis September aus.
Sollte also eigentlich passen, allerdings werden die Gaming Rechner (2080Ti und RX6800xt) nächstes Jahr nicht 24/7 mitlaufen.
Das wäre mir dann doch zu viel und würde auch am Zweck des dedizierten Faltrechners vorbei gehen 

Edit: Dazu muss man aber bedenken, dass meine Hauptsächlichen Hobbys bisher Festivals und Konzerte sowie LARP waren. Das ist dieses Jahr komplett weggefallen und daher hab ich locker 5000€ nicht ausgegeben...


----------



## sentinel1 (25. November 2020)

Bei mir geht erstmal nix mehr:


```
23:10:21:FS01:Initialized folding slot 01: gpu:1:0 TU104 [GeForce RTX 2080]
23:10:21:WU00:FS01:Connecting to assign1.foldingathome.org:80
23:10:25:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from 'assign1.foldingathome.org:80': No WUs available for this configuration

23:13:29:WU00:FS01:Connecting to assign1.foldingathome.org:80
23:13:33:WU00:FS01:Assigned to work server 129.213.157.105
23:13:37:WU00:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: gpu:1:0 TU104 [GeForce RTX 2080] from 129.213.157.105
23:13:37:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 129.213.157.105:8080
23:14:10:ERROR:WU00:FS01:Exception: 10002: Received short response, expected 512 bytes, got 0
```


----------



## Zocker85 (25. November 2020)

dito, hab die gleiche Fehlermeldung...und dabei erst wieder mit falten angefangen...das nervt!

Ich hab schon probiert die Software neu zu installieren, anderen Treiber..nichts gebracht und auf Verdacht hier reingeschaut und das Problem bestätigt..also sind wir schon mal net allein


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. November 2020)

Heute Morgen war mein Faltserver am falten, allerdings hab ich nicht die Log kontrolliert ob ein Loch drin war.


----------



## pit70de (25. November 2020)

Ja, gab wohl ein Loch um Mitternacht herum. Seit 1 Uhr ist wieder alles normal.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (25. November 2020)

Ich hatte von Mitternacht bis ca. 02.00 Uhr Schwierigkeiten beim Upload. Dabei sah es in der LOG recht Wilde aus ...



Spoiler: LOG



01:20:37:WU02:FS00:0x22:Completed 0 out of 1000000 steps (0%)
01:20:38:WU02:FS00:0x22:Checkpoint completed at step 0
01:20:40:WARNING:WU00:FS00:WorkServer connection failed on port 8080 trying 80
01:20:40:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 129.213.157.105:80
01:21:01:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Exception: Failed to send results to work server: Failed to connect to 129.213.157.105:80: Ein Verbindungsversuch ist fehlgeschlagen, da die Gegenstelle nach einer bestimmten Zeitspanne nicht richtig reagiert hat, oder die hergestellte Verbindung war fehlerhaft, da der verbundene Host nicht reagiert hat.
01:21:01:WU00:FS00:Trying to send results to collection server
01:21:01:WU00:FS00:Uploading 19.80MiB to 129.213.40.229
01:21:01:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 129.213.40.229:8080
01:21:08:WU00:FS00:Upload 0.63%
01:21:31:WU00:FS00:Upload 0.95%
01:21:37:WU00:FS00:Upload 14.84%
01:21:43:WU00:FS00:Upload 30.63%
01:21:49:WU00:FS00:Upload 46.73%
01:21:55:WU00:FS00:Upload 63.15%
01:22:01:WU00:FS00:Upload 79.25%
01:22:07:WU00:FS00:Upload 95.35%
01:22:09:WU00:FS00:Upload complete
01:22:09:WU00:FS00:Server responded PLEASE_WAIT (464)
01:22:09:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Failed to send results, will try again later
01:22:10:WU00:FS00:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:14908 run:256 clone:0 gen:64 core:0x22 unit:0x0000005f81d59d695f526028de72f5b5
01:22:10:WU00:FS00:Uploading 19.80MiB to 129.213.157.105
01:22:10:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 129.213.157.105:8080
01:22:31:WARNING:WU00:FS00:WorkServer connection failed on port 8080 trying 80
01:22:31:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 129.213.157.105:80
01:22:47:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 740000 out of 1000000 steps (74%)
01:22:52:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Exception: Failed to send results to work server: Failed to connect to 129.213.157.105:80: Ein Verbindungsversuch ist fehlgeschlagen, da die Gegenstelle nach einer bestimmten Zeitspanne nicht richtig reagiert hat, oder die hergestellte Verbindung war fehlerhaft, da der verbundene Host nicht reagiert hat.
01:22:52:WU00:FS00:Trying to send results to collection server
01:22:52:WU00:FS00:Uploading 19.80MiB to 129.213.40.229
01:22:52:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 129.213.40.229:8080
01:22:59:WU02:FS00:0x22:Completed 10000 out of 1000000 steps (1%)
01:23:19:WU00:FS00:Upload 0.95%
01:23:25:WU00:FS00:Upload 15.16%
01:23:31:WU00:FS00:Upload 31.26%
01:23:37:WU00:FS00:Upload 47.36%
01:23:43:WU00:FS00:Upload 63.46%
01:23:49:WU00:FS00:Upload 79.57%
01:23:55:WU00:FS00:Upload 95.67%
01:23:58:WU00:FS00:Upload complete
01:23:58:WU00:FS00:Server responded PLEASE_WAIT (464)
01:23:58:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Failed to send results, will try again later
01:23:58:WU00:FS00:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:14908 run:256 clone:0 gen:64 core:0x22 unit:0x0000005f81d59d695f526028de72f5b5
01:23:58:WU00:FS00:Uploading 19.80MiB to 129.213.157.105
01:23:58:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 129.213.157.105:8080
01:24:19:WARNING:WU00:FS00:WorkServer connection failed on port 8080 trying 80
01:24:19:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 129.213.157.105:80
01:24:40:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Exception: Failed to send results to work server: Failed to connect to 129.213.157.105:80: Ein Verbindungsversuch ist fehlgeschlagen, da die Gegenstelle nach einer bestimmten Zeitspanne nicht richtig reagiert hat, oder die hergestellte Verbindung war fehlerhaft, da der verbundene Host nicht reagiert hat.
01:24:40:WU00:FS00:Trying to send results to collection server
01:24:40:WU00:FS00:Uploading 19.80MiB to 129.213.40.229
01:24:40:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 129.213.40.229:8080
01:25:10:WU00:FS00:Upload 0.95%
01:25:16:WU00:FS00:Upload 15.79%
01:25:20:WU02:FS00:0x22:Completed 20000 out of 1000000 steps (2%)
01:25:22:WU00:FS00:Upload 32.20%
01:25:28:WU00:FS00:Upload 48.31%
01:25:34:WU00:FS00:Upload 64.41%
01:25:40:WU00:FS00:Upload 80.51%
01:25:46:WU00:FS00:Upload 96.93%
01:25:48:WU00:FS00:Upload complete
01:25:48:WU00:FS00:Server responded PLEASE_WAIT (464)
01:25:48:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Failed to send results, will try again later
01:25:48:WU00:FS00:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:14908 run:256 clone:0 gen:64 core:0x22 unit:0x0000005f81d59d695f526028de72f5b5
01:25:48:WU00:FS00:Uploading 19.80MiB to 129.213.157.105
01:25:48:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 129.213.157.105:8080
01:26:00:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 750000 out of 1000000 steps (75%)
01:26:01:WU01:FS01:0x22:Checkpoint completed at step 750000
01:26:09:WARNING:WU00:FS00:WorkServer connection failed on port 8080 trying 80
01:26:09:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 129.213.157.105:80
01:26:10:WU00:FS00:Upload 0.32%
01:26:42:WU00:FS00:Upload 0.63%
01:26:42:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Exception: Failed to send results to work server: Transfer failed
01:26:42:WU00:FS00:Trying to send results to collection server
01:26:42:WU00:FS00:Uploading 19.80MiB to 129.213.40.229
01:26:42:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 129.213.40.229:8080
01:27:03:WARNING:WU00:FS00:WorkServer connection failed on port 8080 trying 80
01:27:03:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 129.213.40.229:80
01:27:03:WU00:FS00:Upload 0.32%
01:27:23:WU00:FS00:Upload 0.63%
01:27:23:ERROR:WU00:FS00:Exception: Transfer failed
01:27:42:WU02:FS00:0x22:Completed 30000 out of 1000000 steps (3%)
01:28:25:WU00:FS00:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:14908 run:256 clone:0 gen:64 core:0x22 unit:0x0000005f81d59d695f526028de72f5b5
01:28:25:WU00:FS00:Uploading 19.80MiB to 129.213.157.105
01:28:25:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 129.213.157.105:8080
01:28:36:WU00:FS00:Upload 0.63%
01:29:04:WU00:FS00:Upload 0.95%
01:29:10:WU00:FS00:Upload 13.58%
01:29:14:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 760000 out of 1000000 steps (76%)
01:29:16:WU00:FS00:Upload 26.21%
01:29:22:WU00:FS00:Upload 40.41%
01:29:28:WU00:FS00:Upload 50.83%
01:29:34:WU00:FS00:Upload 63.46%
01:29:40:WU00:FS00:Upload 79.25%
01:29:46:WU00:FS00:Upload 95.35%
01:29:50:WU00:FS00:Upload complete
01:29:50:WU00:FS00:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
01:29:50:WU00:FS00:Final credit estimate, 117499.00 points
01:29:50:WU00:FS00:Cleaning up
01:30:03:WU02:FS00:0x22:Completed 40000 out of 1000000 steps (4%)
01:32:24:WU02:FS00:0x22:Completed 50000 out of 1000000 steps (5%)


----------



## JayTea (25. November 2020)

Für mich sieht es danach aus, dass der COVID Moonshot 5 am Ende ist und wieder andere/ "normale" WU verteilt werden. Wahrscheinlich war/ist der Übergang etwas holprig.


----------



## ursmii (25. November 2020)

auch bei mir stotterte es in der nacht und nun schon wieder


----------



## Skajaquada (25. November 2020)

Lustiges Problem bei der RX6800xt, sie fährt mitten in der WU runter auf 535Mhz, bleibt da eine Zeit und fährt dann wieder hoch auf Normaltakt.
Aber auch nur bei bestimmten WUs...


----------



## pit70de (25. November 2020)

Hast Du mal genauer bei den Temperaturen geschaut?

Die RX590 und die RX5700XT haben aufs Folden schon "speziell" reagiert, da die standardmäßige Lüftereinstellung sich wohl unter anderem nach der Leistungsaufnahme richtet, gleichzeitig die GPU aber doch sehr einseitig im Vergleich zu z.B. einem Spiel ist. 
D.h. er hat wohl gesehen, aktuelle GPU Temperatur hoch aber aktuelle Leistungsaufnahme auch gering, also wird sich vermutlich die Temperatur gleich wieder von selbst einregulieren und die Lüfterdrehzahlen blieben niedrig und die GPU-Temperatur  wurde immer höher.

Und bei der RX5700XT und ja jetzt wohl auch bei der RX6800XT gibt es ja noch die HotsportTemperatur, die dann deutlich über der eigentlichen GPU-Temperatur liegt. 
Eventuell läuft das bei Dir in eine Schutzschaltung. Also GPU-Temperatur noch o.k., Hotspot-Temperatur zu hoch, daher drastisches runter regeln.


----------



## Skajaquada (25. November 2020)

pit70de schrieb:


> Hast Du mal genauer bei den Temperaturen geschaut?
> 
> Die RX590 und die RX5700XT haben aufs Folden schon "speziell" reagiert, da die standardmäßige Lüftereinstellung sich wohl unter anderem nach der Leistungsaufnahme richtet, gleichzeitig die GPU aber doch sehr einseitig im Vergleich zu z.B. einem Spiel ist.
> D.h. er hat wohl gesehen, aktuelle GPU Temperatur hoch aber aktuelle Leistungsaufnahme auch gering, also wird sich vermutlich die Temperatur gleich wieder von selbst einregulieren und die Lüfterdrehzahlen blieben niedrig und die GPU-Temperatur  wurde immer höher.
> ...


Meine Temperaturen liegen bei 70°C Average und 85°C Hotspot als maximale Werte. Der Kühler auf dem Teil ist richtig gut.
Und am Takt kann es an sich auch nicht liegen, die Karte lief auf Stock. Der Treiber ist auch nicht abgestürzt und das Projekt ist korrekt durchgelaufen.


----------



## JayTea (25. November 2020)

Welche CPU hast du in dem Rechner verbaut?
Bei den nvidias muss die CPU die WU für die Grafikkarte ja erst "vorkauen", was bei niedrigem Takt mal ne Gedenksekunde dauert. Entsprechend pausiert die GPU zu dem Zeitpunkt.
Das mit dem "Vorkauen" war bei den AMD-Karten bisher nicht der Fall aber vielleicht hat sich das (technisch) mit den neuen Karten in der neuen Generation  geändert!?


----------



## Skajaquada (25. November 2020)

CPU ist ein Ryzen 7 3700X und der langweilt sich größtenteils. Die GPU wacht auf, sobald ich in der Radeon Adrenalin Software einen Parameter verstelle und speichere. Sei es Takt, Powerlimit oder nur die Lüfterkurve. Glaube es ist eine Art Energiesparmodus...


----------



## binär-11110110111 (26. November 2020)

Derzeit sollte echt keine GPU abrauchen, ne 1050 oder 1650 ist noch teilweise verfügbar, aber ab 1660 Aufwärts ? Kaum bis gar nicht !


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. November 2020)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Derzeit sollte echt keine GPU abrauchen, ne 1050 oder 1650 ist noch teilweise verfügbar, aber ab 1660 Aufwärts ? Kaum bis gar nicht !


Zumindest in der CH-Bucht bekommt man die relativ günstig.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (27. November 2020)

Die Bucht ist mir ein Graus ! Zahlungsverweigerer und leere Pakete sind dort Alltag, ohne mich !


----------



## Skajaquada (27. November 2020)

Gebraucht nur über Kleinanzeigen und da am besten persönlich. Das hat bisher bei mir immer super funktioniert.
Ich hätte noch eine RX5700xt Nitro+ übrig, mit Luft und Wasser Kühlung, aber zum Falten ist die eher unpraktisch.


----------



## AnnoDADDY (27. November 2020)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Die Bucht ist mir ein Graus ! Zahlungsverweigerer und leere Pakete sind dort Alltag, ohne mich !


Das ist mir Persönlich noch Nie passiert, so unterschiedlich Sind die Erfahrungen   wo war der alte Rekord ? Da kratzen Wir schon wieder dran, oder?


----------



## Skajaquada (27. November 2020)

Oh, schon über 300. Und ich fahre auf Sparflamme...genieße gerade die Radeon beim Zocken


----------



## pit70de (27. November 2020)

Ich hatte auch gestern schon mal geschaut, als ich gemerkt habe, das wir über die 300 Mio Punkte pro Tag kommen.

Aber in der letzten Faltwoche hatten wir wohl den neuen Tagesrekord mit  333.145.822 Punkten. Wir haben also noch etwas Luft


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. November 2020)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Die Bucht ist mir ein Graus ! Zahlungsverweigerer und leere Pakete sind dort Alltag, ohne mich !


Bis auf zwei schlechte Erfahrungen war alles gut > ich kauf prinzipell nur noch mit persönlicher Abholung und hat sich bis keiner eine krume Nummer erlaubt (sieht man normalerweise auch jemanden an).


----------



## brooker (29. November 2020)

ursmii schrieb:


> bin dann auf das putzergebnis gespannt - wird schon klappen
> 
> 
> 
> wie soll das von den wärmeleitpads nach _oben auf_ die backplate kommen  ???


... die Pads setzen Flüssigkeit frei und die wandert der Struktur folgend. Wenn dann noch Lüfter ins Spiel kommen ... wundert man sich. Ich kenne diese ÖL-Flecken von PCBs und Back-Plates. Alles normal und erklärbar.


----------



## Skajaquada (30. November 2020)

Meine RX6800xt hat anscheinend das Zeitliche gesegnet. Jedes Game oder Benchmark stürzt nach einigen Sekunden ab, trotz neuer Treiberinstallation und Reset. Und das ohne Übertaktung oder hohe Temperaturen, häufig direkt Blackscreen und Neustart sobald Last drauf kommt. Extrem ärgerlich und hoffentlich kein generelles Problem  
Ich setze den Rechner noch mal neu auf, hoffentlich liegt es doch am Windows....


----------



## binär-11110110111 (30. November 2020)

Skajaquada schrieb:


> Meine RX6800xt hat anscheinend das Zeitliche gesegnet. Jedes Game oder Benchmark stürzt nach einigen Sekunden ab, trotz neuer Treiberinstallation und Reset. Und das ohne Übertaktung oder hohe Temperaturen, häufig direkt Blackscreen und Neustart sobald Last drauf kommt. Extrem ärgerlich und hoffentlich kein generelles Problem
> Ich setze den Rechner noch mal neu auf, hoffentlich liegt es doch am Windows....


Versuche mal ne Linux-Live-CD. Wenn die GPU ne Macke hat, dann auch hier !


----------



## Skajaquada (30. November 2020)

Es liegt wohl an den Treibern, da ist irgendwas kaputt. Benchmarks laufen normal, die Games dazu nicht. Vielleicht hat auch die SSD ne Macke oder der Ram. Muss ich morgen mal zerpflücken, nervig sowas...aber dafür bastelt man ja auch gerne


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Dezember 2020)

Hast du schon einen älteren Treiber getestet?


----------



## Skajaquada (1. Dezember 2020)

Ich habe jetzt das ganze System neu aufgesetzt, worauf Windows nur noch Bluescreens um sich wirft und der AMD UCM UCSI Device Treiber nicht funktioniert...
Never change a running system... 
Ach so der Totalcrash mit den AMD Treibern besteht noch, jegliche 3D Nutzung der GPU außerhalb von Benchmarks wird mit einem Absturz quittiert. 
Manchmal verstehe ich Software nicht...

Oh und jedes Mal wenn ich ein Game starte kommt der Device disconnect sound von Windows, als würde der Treiber irgendwas deaktivieren.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Dezember 2020)

Älteren AMD-Treiber hast du getestet?

Ich würde mal von der SSD die Smartwerte auslesen z.B. mit CrystelDisk und schauen ob diese noch gut sind > wenn die durch würde es die Reaktion mit der Neuinstallation erklären.


----------



## pit70de (1. Dezember 2020)

Hattest Du seit dem Ersteinbau der Karte und Heute mal eine neue Treiberversion  eingespielt? 
Und hast Du diese "alte" Treiberversion noch?  Eventuell hat ja der neuere Treiber einen Schlag?

Wann hattest Du die Bluescreens? Während der Neuinstallation von Windows? Während der Treiberinstallation für die Grafikkarte? 

Ich fürchte ja, Du hast doch einen Hardwaredefekt der Karte und je nach Benchmark / Belastung wird diese defekte Stelle erwischt oder nicht. 

Auch wenn es blöd klingt, eventuell erst noch mal Win10 neu mit einer Grafikkarte installieren, von der Du sicher bist, dass sie funktioniert.  Vielleicht hat ja doch das Board einen Schlag abbekommen.


----------



## beastyboy79 (1. Dezember 2020)

Ich würde die Karte erstmal in einen anderen PC (wenn vorhanden) einbauen und schauen, ob das Problem replizierbar ist, bevor ich an der selben Kiste die Fehlersuche beginne.


----------



## Skajaquada (1. Dezember 2020)

Ich hab gerade noch mal ein neues UEFi auf das Mainboard geladen und neue Boardtreiber installiert. Merkwürdigerweise immer noch Probleme mit dem AMD UCM-USCI, ich fürchte das ist der USB-C Anschluss an der GPU.
Ich deaktiviere den mal und teste ein letztes Mal.
Die Karte woanders testen ist schwierig, die Rechner sind ja alle auf WaKü umgebaut und ich hab nur im großen Case Platz für einen Fön 
Der Wasserblock ist leider noch nicht da.

Edit: es läuft wieder  Lag wohl mit an der Umstellung auf UEFI Boot für die Möglichkeit SAM zu nutzen (sobald AMD wieder neue Ryzen herstellt statt Konsolen...)
Glaube das konnte nur mit allen neuesten Updates funktionieren, solange da ein Teil fehlte hing es irgendwie.
Allerdings wird mir immer noch der Fehler mit dem USB-C Kontroller angezeigt, na egal.
Jetzt lass ich sie heute Nacht ein bisschen falten und schau mal ob alles stabil bleibt.


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Dezember 2020)

*Daumen drück*


----------



## beastyboy79 (2. Dezember 2020)

Meine Frau grad eben: Warum läuft der Rechner die ganze Zeit? 
Ich: Der faltet! 
Sie: Was der faltet der? Klamotten? Bügelt der auch? 
Ich: Nein, der faltet Proteine  
Sie: Hm, schade.


----------



## voodoman (2. Dezember 2020)

Hat sonst noch jemand Probleme an WUs zu kommen. Bei mir stockt es heute immer mal wieder.


----------



## Skajaquada (3. Dezember 2020)

Ja, seit gestern Abend bekomme ich nahezu Null WUs. Gab ja Probleme mit den SSL Zertifikaten des F@H Forum. Vielleicht haben sie ja noch was zerschossen...und das soo kurz vor meiner 1.  Milliarde 

Edith sagt es läuft wieder


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Dezember 2020)

Die Nacht über hat bei mir zeitweise auch nur eine GPU gefaltet.


----------



## pit70de (3. Dezember 2020)

Skajaquada schrieb:


> Ja, seit gestern Abend bekomme ich nahezu Null WUs. Gab ja Probleme mit den SSL Zertifikaten des F@H Forum. Vielleicht haben sie ja noch was zerschossen...und das soo kurz vor meiner 1.  Milliarde
> 
> Edith sagt es läuft wieder




Na endlich hast Du es geschafft


----------



## Research (5. Dezember 2020)

Hat we nen Tipp wie ich verhindere das F@H beim Client start direkt mit Download und CO anfängt?
Die meiste Zeit kann ich nur die halbe CPU beisteuern.
GPU ist dann mit Spielen beschäftigt.
(Zumal meine GPU +4h pro WU benötigt.)


----------



## Skajaquada (5. Dezember 2020)

Research schrieb:


> Hat we nen Tipp wie ich verhindere das F@H beim Client start direkt mit Download und CO anfängt?
> Die meiste Zeit kann ich nur die halbe CPU beisteuern.
> GPU ist dann mit Spielen beschäftigt.
> (Zumal meine GPU +4h pro WU benötigt.)


Ja, du kannst einen pausierten Start einstellen. Unter Configure -> Expert -> Extra Client Options
Name: pause-on-start Value: true





						Pause On Start - Folding@home
					

v6: (the “prompt for connection” configuration setting is similar) V7: pause-on-start     true/false Sets the V7 client to not begin processing work units when started. By default, V7 will start…




					test.foldingathome.org


----------



## Research (5. Dezember 2020)

Und wie das es mir immer mit erzwinge ich das er mir in Advanced Controll statt Webinterface startet?
Auch würde ich gerade bei der CPU mehr als die 3 Modi haben. (Light, Medium, Full)


----------



## Skajaquada (5. Dezember 2020)

Research schrieb:


> Und wie das es mir immer mit erzwinge ich das er mir in Advanced Controll statt Webinterface startet?
> Auch würde ich gerade bei der CPU mehr als die 3 Modi haben. (Light, Medium, Full)


Dafür musst du FAH Control vom Startmenü starten und nicht den Folding@Home Link benutzen.
Mehr als 3 Modi habe ich allerdings noch nie gehabt, da kann ich nix zu sagen


----------



## pit70de (5. Dezember 2020)

Mehr als 3 Modi gehen nicht. Du kannst aber unter 
Configure->Slots->CPU die Anzahl der CPU-Thread auf einen gewünschten Wert setzen


----------



## ursmii (6. Dezember 2020)

Research schrieb:


> Und wie das es mir immer mit erzwinge ich das er mir in Advanced Controll statt Webinterface startet?


beim shortcut unter properties das  _--open-web-control _löschen, dann startet er, öffnet aber den browser nicht


----------



## JayTea (6. Dezember 2020)

Der Punkt bzw. flag "pause-on-start" steht im How-To.
@brooker: den Punkt mit dem nicht automatisch startenden webcontrol, sollten wir dort auch noch mit aufnehmen!


----------



## Research (6. Dezember 2020)

OK, irgendwas ist madig mit dem letztem Update.
Rolle mal zurück auf den alten Client.


----------



## Pilochun (10. Dezember 2020)

Mit dem Nvidia Treiber 460.79, wird jetzt unter Windows 10, die GPU Auslastung beim falten korrekt unter 3D im Task Manager angezeigt. Night City sei Dank!
Da hab ich jetzt genauso lange wie auf Cyberpunk 2077 gewartet.


----------



## sentinel1 (10. Dezember 2020)

Diese Anzeige?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Der neue Treiber könnte ein paar Punkte mehr bringen, ich bin am beobachten.


----------



## pit70de (10. Dezember 2020)

Ja, stimmt, das wird bei mir jetzt auch korrekt angezeigt. Hab ich schon gar nicht mehr erwartet


----------



## pit70de (10. Dezember 2020)

Performance hat sich mit der neuen Version vom Treiber aber nicht geändert.


----------



## Pilochun (10. Dezember 2020)

sentinel1 schrieb:


> Diese Anzeige?


Genau die Anzeige!


----------



## pit70de (10. Dezember 2020)

Und dadurch zeigt er es jetzt bei mir auch hier endlich an




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pit70de (11. Dezember 2020)

Also eine 3070 und eine 3090 sind was die kWh pro WU angeht genau gleich.   

Da durch die kürzere Laufzeit pro WU bei der 3090, der Gesamtverbrauch vom ganzen System pro WU geringer ist, kann man hier sogar Geld sparen 

Muss ich halt jetzt nur mal ausrechnen wie viele WUs  ich rechnen muss um den Mehrpreis der 3090 raus  zu haben


----------



## brooker (11. Dezember 2020)

... der entscheidende Punkt ist der Sweetpoint. Hier die RTX 3090 auf 220W gespottet. Es sind je nach WU zwischen 200 und 340MHz Core Offset möglich.


----------



## pit70de (11. Dezember 2020)

Ja ans Falttunning muss ich mich noch machen, das passiert dann aber erst für die 3070 im Faltrechner. 
Die 3090 wird jetzt erst mal für Cyberpunk benötigt


----------



## sentinel1 (13. Dezember 2020)

Heute fast 300Mio


----------



## binär-11110110111 (16. Dezember 2020)

Na, wär DAS HIER nicht was Feines für (unter) dem Weihnachtsbaum ???  

PS: Hat sich erledigt !


----------



## brooker (16. Dezember 2020)

... die würde ich gern mal benchen mit dem Client.


----------



## Skajaquada (16. Dezember 2020)

Na da werden wir sicher auch ein paar Zahlen von bekommen, soo teuer ist sie ja gar nicht 
Aber ich spiele derzeit echt mit dem Gedanken meine RX6800xt gegen eine 3090 zu tauschen...die Preise nähern sich gerade immer mehr an. Und die 3090 könnte viel effektiver mit falten... soviel zum Thema reiner Gaming PC 
Aber die Preise für die Radeon sind schon echt irre, wenn ich daran denke das ich sie quasi zum Originalpreis bekommen habe...


----------



## brooker (16. Dezember 2020)

... die 3090 ist kühlungstechnisch bei mir recht laut. Und 330W+ würde ich auf Dauer unter Wasser setzen. Das Gehäuse und alles was drin ist kocht sonst aus.


----------



## Skajaquada (16. Dezember 2020)

Oh ich glaube es gibt endlich WUs bei der RDNA2 seine Leistung zeigen kann. Bei 17315, 17311 und 17317 komme ich mit 3.8 Mio PPD locker über eine 3070. Da lohnt sich das Falten damit doch schon wieder


----------



## ursmii (17. Dezember 2020)

Skajaquada schrieb:


> Oh ich glaube es gibt endlich WUs bei der RDNA2 seine Leistung zeigen kann. Bei 17315, 17311 und 17317 komme ich mit 3.8 Mio PPD locker über eine 3070. Da lohnt sich das Falten damit doch schon wieder


da bringt ja die "alte" RTX2080TI doch noch etwas mehr 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brooker (17. Dezember 2020)

... ich habe die 3090 nun auf Powertraget 220W gestellt und mache damit über den Tag ca. 5.5 Mio. Ca. 60W kommen noch für den Unterbau und Kühlung dazu: 5.5Mio PPDs : 280W = 19.841PPDs/W ... das kann sich sehen lassen.


----------



## Skajaquada (17. Dezember 2020)

ursmii schrieb:


> da bringt ja die "alte" RTX2080TI doch noch etwas mehr
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Klar, die 2080Ti ist weiterhin richtig effektiv. Aber die RX6800xt kommt ja sonst im Durchschnitt nur auf 2,5 - 3 Mio PPD, da sind fast 4 schon ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung   
Und wenn man den CUDA Vorteil abzieht, sieht es gar nicht mal so schlecht aus.
Bin gespannt was da noch kommt, kann nur gut sein wenn die Effizienz auf allen Seiten besser wird.


----------



## pit70de (17. Dezember 2020)

So, der Plan mit dem "Faltrechner" geht nicht wie geplant auf.  Er soll ja dann im Wohnzimmer stehen um ab und zu auch mal fürs Videostreamen auf den Fernseher oder kleineres Game spielen bereit zu stehen.

 Dafür ist die Zotac Gaming GeForce RTX 3070 Twin Edge aber unter Last dann doch zu laut. Werde sie daher wieder verkaufen und dann erst mal mit der RTX2060Super weiter machen. 

Hat jemand Interesse, dann kann er sich bei mir melden. Jemand der faltet bekommt sie für 500, ansonsten geht sie für 550 heute Abend in einen regulären Verkaufsthread mit Bildern etc.  




​


----------



## brooker (17. Dezember 2020)

... wann hast du sie gekauft und ist sie schon registriert? Habe Interesse. Muss nur nachher mal schauen, ob ich dafür einen WaLüler bekomme. Weiter per PN?


----------



## pit70de (17. Dezember 2020)

Irgendwann zwischen 10. und 14.11. Kann ich Dir in 1,5 Stunden genau sagen. Ist noch nicht registriert. Rechnung kann ich mitgeben


----------



## brooker (17. Dezember 2020)

... Mist! Keine Registrierung binnen 28 Tagen und somit keine 5 Jahre Garantie. Schade.

Ich kann nur jedem den Tip geben: Zotac gewährt bei einer Registrierung binnen 28 Tage nach Kauf eine kostenlose Erweiterung auf 5 Jahre Garantie. Bei meiner Zotac 980Ti Amp Extreme ist nach 41/2 Jahren ein Lüfter kaputt gegangen. Ich bekam als Ersatz eine gebrauchte 1080 Amp Extreme. Das ist der Hammer!


----------



## pit70de (17. Dezember 2020)

So, Karte ist jetzt in einem Verkaufsthread offiziell eingestellt. Ein Falter der fürs PC Games Hardware Team faltet kriegt 50 EUR Rabatt 
​


----------



## Skajaquada (17. Dezember 2020)

Jetzt kommt gerade mein Schwager um die Ecke und fragt mich ob ich noch ne GPU über hab.  Ich hätte also doch Bedarf. Er faltet aber bisher für ein anderes Team. Vielleicht bekomme ich ihn ja so auf unsere Seite


----------



## pit70de (17. Dezember 2020)

O.k, bei Deiner Faltverrücktheit ist geht das klar


----------



## brooker (18. Dezember 2020)

Skajaquada schrieb:


> Er faltet aber bisher für ein anderes Team. Vielleicht bekomme ich ihn ja so auf unsere Seite


... dem armen Mann muss geholfen werden. Hole ihn zu uns!


----------



## DAU_0815 (18. Dezember 2020)

pit70de schrieb:


> Dafür ist die Zotac Gaming GeForce RTX 3070 Twin Edge aber unter Last dann doch zu laut. Werde sie daher wieder verkaufen und dann erst mal mit der RTX2060Super weiter machen.


Du bekommst die Karte mit leicht reduziertem Powerlimit und Undervolting sowie angepasster Lüfterkurve sehr leise hin. Ich habe das mit meinem Karten rauf und runter optimiert. Der Kühler der Karte ist ziemlich durchdacht, auch die Backplate ist über Pads eingebunden und kühlt die Rückseite der Speicherchips. Versuch es mit 80% Powerlimit und leicht erhöhtem Takt. Je nach Wu läuft das dann gut. Schlecht optimierte nutzen den hohen Takt und es bleibt trotzdem leise, für gut optimierte WUs greift dann das Powerlimit. Und die Lüfterdrehzahl sollte bei der Karte unter 60% bleiben.

Hier gibt es eine gute Zerlegung und Analyse der Komponenten. Doch doch, aus der Karte bekommt man einen ruhigen Dauerfalter, aber nicht mit Vollast. Mit reduziertem Powerlimit oder alternativ eingestellter Maximaltemperatur z.B. von 65°C bekommt man das Ding mit angepasster Lüfterkurve ganz sicher leise genug. Darum habe ich auch auf Dein Angebot reagiert.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LnfPQ2veruo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DAU_0815 (18. Dezember 2020)

pit70de schrieb:


> So, Karte ist jetzt in einem Verkaufsthread offiziell eingestellt. Ein Falter der fürs PC Games Hardware Team faltet kriegt 50 EUR Rabatt


Fairer Zug von Dir. Ich hatte dem FoPaSa Projekt seinerzeit auch 100,-€ für Hardware gespendet, damit das in die Pötte kommt. Ich finde das in diesem Forum total schön, wie die Hardware hin und her geschoben wird, damit mehr gefaltet werden kann. Leider bin ich in letzter Zeit etwas gebeutel worden und hatte das Falten aus Kostengründen hinten angestellt.

Man sollte immer den Stromverbrauch im Auge behalten. Mein GTX 980TI Rechner zieht unter Vollast 500W für 700.000 Gummipunkte am Tag, das ist nicht mehr angebracht. Und den Falter mit GX 970 habe ich einem meiner Nachhilfekinder fürs Studium geschenkt, damit das Kunst studierende "Kind" ordentlich mit Photoshop arbeiten kann.


----------



## Skajaquada (18. Dezember 2020)

DAU_0815 schrieb:


> Fairer Zug von Dir. Ich hatte dem FoPaSa Projekt seinerzeit auch 100,-€ für Hardware gespendet, damit das in die Pötte kommt. Ich finde das in diesem Forum total schön, wie die Hardware hin und her geschoben wird, damit mehr gefaltet werden kann. Leider bin ich in letzter Zeit etwas gebeutel worden und hatte das Falten aus Kostengründen hinten angestellt.
> 
> Man sollte immer den Stromverbrauch im Auge behalten. Mein GTX 980TI Rechner zieht unter Vollast 500W für 700.000 Gummipunkte am Tag, das ist nicht mehr angebracht. Und den Falter mit GX 970 habe ich einem meiner Nachhilfekinder fürs Studium geschenkt, damit das Kunst studierende "Kind" ordentlich mit Photoshop arbeiten kann.


Das ist wohl wahr, daher habe ich die drei 5700xt auch gegen mehr Effizienz eingetauscht. Mein Schwager hat auch noch eine 980Ti , da lohnt sich das Falten nicht so wirklich.

Ich hatte mich zu Beginn der Corona Krise mal mit dem Gedanken beschäftigt, mein Können Schulen für ihren Fernunterricht anzubieten. Aber das war leider ein Fass ohne Boden.
War regelrecht geschockt, wie wenig sich die "digital natives" mit IT-Technik und Software auskennen 
Aber PC-Freaks waren recht rar gesät, immer noch die komischen Nerds wie vor 20 Jahren 

Edit: Ich hab ihn für unser Team gewinnen können,  Crujach faltet ab sofort für die #70335. Demnächst dann auch mit entsprechender Power


----------



## DAU_0815 (18. Dezember 2020)

Skajaquada schrieb:


> Edit: Ich hab ihn für unser Team gewinnen können,  Crujach faltet ab sofort für die #70335. Demnächst dann auch mit entsprechender Power


Dann ging die Grafikkarte an den Richtigen! Und ich warte auf eine billige GTX 3060TI


----------



## Skajaquada (18. Dezember 2020)

Und es geht weiter mit der Verbesserung für die RDNA2 Karten.
Damit kommt die 6800xt schon fast an die 2080Ti ran 
Mal schauen was da noch geht. Im Moment bin ich aber auch der einzige Tester mit Einhorn GPU


----------



## brooker (18. Dezember 2020)

Skajaquada schrieb:


> Und es geht weiter mit der Verbesserung für die RDNA2 Karten.
> Damit kommt die 6800xt schon fast an die 2080Ti ran
> Mal schauen was da noch geht. Im Moment bin ich aber auch der einzige Tester mit Einhorn GPU


... fang schon mal an deinen Desktop zu putzen. Sobald ich Luft habe komme ich per TeamViewer zu Besuch und wir stellen das Hörnchen auf dem FAH YT Kanal vor - wenn das für dich ok ist ...


----------



## Skajaquada (18. Dezember 2020)

brooker schrieb:


> ... fang schon mal an deinen Desktop zu putzen. Sobald ich Luft habe komme ich per TeamViewer zu Besuch und wir stellen das Hörnchen auf dem FAH YT Kanal vor - wenn das für dich ok ist ...


Klar, kein Problem. Hab nach der Neuinstallation eh kaum noch was auf dem Desktop liegen. Dafür rennt die Kiste jetzt wieder wie ne Eins  

Edith sagt: Zieht mal hier den Cuda-Bonus der Nvidia Karten ab


----------



## binär-11110110111 (22. Dezember 2020)

GTX 1060 3GB zu verkaufen, falls Interesse!


----------



## Skajaquada (23. Dezember 2020)

Soo mein Alphacool Block für die RX6800xt ist gerade in Betrieb gegangen und die Temperaturen sind verdammt gut.
Bei über 2500 Mhz liegt die GPU bei 38°C (T-Junction 45°C).
Mal schauen ob ich sie jetzt auf volle 3800 Mhz bekomme 

Edit:
2600Mhz hält er schon mal stabil, damit mache ich wahrscheinlich die 2080Ti in Projekten mit 300k Atomen platt 
Temperatur ist nicht gestiegen


----------



## Blende8 (23. Dezember 2020)

Grml, bin heute heimgekommen und habe festgestellt das mein Alphacool Block nicht wie geplant heute eintrifft sondern wohl eher erst nach dem 8.1.
MoRa 420, Pumpe und all sonstiger Kram ist schon da
Blende8


----------



## Research (23. Dezember 2020)

Meinen Fehler gefunden.
War ein defekter RAM-Riegel.

Mit nur einem kaum langsamer.


----------



## Skajaquada (23. Dezember 2020)

Mit dem Wasserblock laufen die 2600 Mhz stabil, und das bringt ca. 10% mehr Leistung im F@H.
Bei 15% mehr Powertarget finde ich das sogar recht akzeptabel, da hab ich schon Schlechteres gesehen.
Und die Temperaturen bleiben niedriger als meine 2080Ti auf 80%. Endlich hab ich einen Silent PC und sogar einen Radiator nur noch passiv (Wasser unter 30°C).

Morgen schaue ich mal ob auch die 2700 Mhz laufen. In 2-3 Spielen hab ich die schon erfolgreich getestet


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Dezember 2020)

Liebe Freunde
Ohne ein tolles Bild (A.Meier wird  da sicherlich noch was nachliefern ) möchte ich euch eine freudvolle Festzeit wünschen
Und ich möchte euch ganz herzlich für euren ausserordentlichen Einsatz  danken
2020 war, nebst all den (COVID)-Problemen, ein Superjahr für unser Anliegen
Ich freue mich darauf, dass ich euch alle auch 2021 im Team wiederfinden werde

Es grüsste euch herzlich
Eure Oberbiene


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Dezember 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## brooker (24. Dezember 2020)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Liebe Freunde
> Ohne ein tolles Bild (A.Meier wird  da sicherlich noch was nachliefern ) möchte ich euch eine freudvolle Festzeit wünschen
> Und ich möchte euch ganz herzlich für euren ausserordentlichen Einsatz  danken
> 2020 war, nebst all den (COVID)-Problemen, ein Superjahr für unser Anliegen
> ...



... es wurde schon alles gesagt, bis auf eines: PCGH rockt!  ... frohes Fest und besinnliche, schöne Stunden euch allen.


----------



## Skajaquada (24. Dezember 2020)

Als ich Anfang des Jahres hier zugestoßen bin, hatte ich keine Ahnung, was für eine Truppe ihr seid.
Aber ich bin echt begeistert von den vielen Freaks vom F@H Team und auch einigen anderen Leuten aus dem PCGH Forum.
Ein toller Lichtblick in diesem Jahr, danke für Alles und ich wünsche euch allen frohe Feiertage!

P.S.: Hab es mir nicht nehmen lassen diese Woche den Versuch auf die 100 Millionen Grenze zu starten. Bei der ganzen Feierei kommt man ja eh kaum zum Zocken 

P.P.S.: HA, erwischt! Dank Übertaktung auf 2650Mhz habe ich gerade tatsächlich fast 5 Millionen PPD auf dem 17321. Das sind fast 3080er Werte und definitiv über der Titan RTX oder 2080Ti
Denke bei 400.000+ Atomen würde sie auch noch in die Nähe der 3090er kommen.
Hoffe das Potential wird erkannt und entsprechend genutzt


----------



## binär-11110110111 (26. Dezember 2020)

Ganz schön dicke "Weihnachtsbraten" unterwegs ...


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Dezember 2020)

Stimmt - da sind ein paar echte Brummer unterwegs




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier auf einer "stinknormalen" RTX 2080


----------



## sentinel1 (27. Dezember 2020)

Ich bekomme nur die mittleren WU:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich dachte schon PitK wollte mich überholen , es will wohl keiner, eventuell dackmo ?


----------



## ursmii (27. Dezember 2020)

ja es wird wieder wärmer im guten faltstudio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blende8 (27. Dezember 2020)

Die hier gefallen mir aber besser, über 8 Mio. PPD und kurze Laufzeit. Dann kann man immer mal zwischendurch zocken


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skajaquada (27. Dezember 2020)

Ich hab meine 100 Millonen pro Woche erreicht, wäre theoretisch auch noch mehr drin gewesen.
Jetzt zock ich erstmal ein bisschen Cyberpunk


----------



## sentinel1 (27. Dezember 2020)

Skajaquada schrieb:


> ..
> Jetzt zock ich erstmal ein bisschen Cyberpunk



Das kann man auch super gut mit der iGPU und Geforce Now zöckeln:  

Cyberpunk 2077 ohne Gaming-PC oder Konsole: Stadia und GeForce Now ausprobiert | heise online

Ich zocke Doom 2016, Cs:GO und Raft auf der iGPU während die RTX 2080 faltet .


----------



## Blende8 (27. Dezember 2020)

Dafür muss man aber erstmal eine iGPU haben. Und außerdem zocke ich das lieber in UHD mit DLSS und Raytracing 
Das Falten muss in der Zeit halt pausieren


----------



## Skajaquada (27. Dezember 2020)

Die RX6800xt macht sogar trotz Cyberpunk auf WQHD und Ultra immer noch 1,5 Mio PPD ohne Bad Work Units


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Dezember 2020)

Cyberpunk und Final Fantasy 15 sind bei mir aktuell auch der Grund warum bei mir die Punkteausbeute so schwankt.


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Dezember 2020)

Blende8 schrieb:


> Die hier gefallen mir aber besser, über 8 Mio. PPD und kurze Laufzeit. Dann kann man immer mal zwischendurch zocken


Na ja .... auf einer 3090er... *CHEATER*


----------



## Skajaquada (28. Dezember 2020)

Hey, Platz drei beim 17320 geht an die Radeon! So langsam nimmt das Kärtchen fahrt auf.
Und das ohne Cuda Bonus 

Und das sind die Werte ohne Anhebung des Powerlimits (ca 250W TBP)
Undervolting teste ich heute mal, das hat aber anscheinend keinen großen Einfluss. Vielleicht muss ich dafür auch mit dem Wattmann ans Bios ran. Zumindest sehe ich in der Radeon Software kaum Unterschiede im Takt oder der Leistungsaufnahme, egal ob -6% oder +15% eingestellt sind.

Edit: Voltage Änderungen sind bei mir sehr ungenau, gebe ich 1000mV ein, nimmt er trotzdem 1150mV. Komme ich unter 1000mV, bricht er sofort auf 850mV ein und läuft nicht mehr auf Last. Das Bild bleibt allerdings normal da, nur Folding klappt damit nicht. Ich habe also derzeit nur die Wahl auf die werksseitige Energiesparoption zu schalten, damit verliere ich aber 250 Mhz Takt und fast 20% Leistung bei 10-15% weniger Verbrauch.


----------



## Bumblebee (29. Dezember 2020)

Scheee - das gefällt


----------



## Skajaquada (29. Dezember 2020)

So ich hab jetzt den 5900x eingebaut, notgedrungen neu installiert (Umstellung auf UEFI für SAM) und nix is.
Ich hab keine Option im UEFI um SAM zu aktivieren (???) und dazu stürzt die Kiste ohne erkennbaren Grund einfach mal ab.
Das ist wohl ein häufiges Problem mit den neuen Ryzen9 auf X570er Boards, ich werd mal ein bisschen Troubleshooting machen.
Und vielleicht mal testweise anderen RAM verbauen, aber ich glaub es liegt nicht daran.


----------



## ursmii (29. Dezember 2020)

Skajaquada schrieb:


> Das ist wohl ein häufiges Problem mit den neuen Ryzen9 auf X570er Boards, ich werd mal ein bisschen Troubleshooting machen.
> Und vielleicht mal testweise anderen RAM verbauen, aber ich glaub es liegt nicht daran.


guck mal hier und hier
und guck  in den eventlogs auf die fehler
[daumendrück]


----------



## Pilochun (29. Dezember 2020)

Hab auch was neues, allerdings nicht nur zum falten.
Ist jetzt auf 70% PowerLimit, 300Watt und 70° unter Luft.
Im Vergleich mit der übertakteten 2080Ti bei 300Watt, sind es doch ca 2 Mio. PPD mehr beim Projekt 13437.
Mal sehen was an da mit UV noch rauskitzeln  kann.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Edit: 
Bei einem Verbrauch jenseits von  gut und böse macht die Karte auch gerne mal 8 Mio PPD.
Ist jetzt aber nur für n n Stabilitätstest und um zu sehen wie das 750Watt Netzteil damit klarkommt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AnnoDADDY (30. Dezember 2020)

Die aktuellen Moonshot Workunits sind ja jenseits von gut und böse. 2,6 Mio PPD mit einer auf 70% Powertarget eingestellten GTX 1070, was wirft das denn dann erst bei einer 3090 ab? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pit70de (30. Dezember 2020)

Generell scheint ja so langsam die neue Hardware bei den PCGH-Membern einzutreffen.
315 Mio Punkte in den letzten 24 Stunden bei nur 423 aktiven Faltern ist schon ein guter Wert.  
O.k ich muss mich etwas korrigieren, die WU Anzahl ist zurück gegangen, eventuell gibt es einfach nur mehr Punkte pro WU


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Januar 2021)

__





						[HowTo] - Einrichtung eines FAH Clients
					

Kann gerade nicht schauen, weil ich meine AMD-Karte an meinen Bruder verliehen habe. Aber ich meine das mit Advanced ist nicht mehr notwendig und ich hatte es daher auch nicht eingestellt.  Das war meine ich zu Beginn so, als die Navi-Karten raus gekommen sind




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de
				



Irgendwie im falschen Thread gelandet


----------



## Research (1. Januar 2021)

Gestern ne 6 h CPU-WU gehabt. Auf nem R9 3900XT.  
Heute "nicht besser".




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skajaquada (3. Januar 2021)

Ja im Moment purzeln die Punkte wie blöde, hab einen neuen persönlichen Rekord für die Referenz RX6800xt: 6.159.467 auf Projekt 13436 
Das ist knapp eine Million über dem Mittelwert der RTX3080.
Überraschenderweise in einem Projekt mit nur 89000 Atomen, das hatte ich so nicht erwartet.
Entweder die Optimierung der WUs für die RDNA Chips läuft sehr gut, oder die Radeons haben einen Bonus auf die Punkte bekommen. Das kann ich mir allerdings nicht vorstellen 


Eine RX6900xt hat noch eine Schüppe draufgelegt und hält den absoluten Radeon Rekord mit 6,643,132 PPD.
Das kann sich doch langsam echt sehen lassen, AMD ist wieder im Rennen


----------



## ZeroC00L1979 (3. Januar 2021)

Skajaquada schrieb:


> Ja im Moment purzeln die Punkte wie blöde, hab einen neuen persönlichen Rekord für die Referenz RX6800xt: 6.159.467 auf Projekt 13436
> Das ist knapp eine Million über dem Mittelwert der RTX3080.
> Überraschenderweise in einem Projekt mit nur 89000 Atomen, das hatte ich so nicht erwartet.
> Entweder die Optimierung der WUs für die RDNA Chips läuft sehr gut, oder die Radeons haben einen Bonus auf die Punkte bekommen. Das kann ich mir allerdings nicht vorstellen
> ...


Wenn ich das so lese muss ich mich anscheinend doch langsam mal mit dem Thema RX6x00xt beschäftigen 

Auf jeden Fall Bombenwerte für Karten wo mal nicht nVidia drauf steht


----------



## binär-11110110111 (3. Januar 2021)

Verfügbarkeit und vor allem Preise der GPUs sind ja inzwischen echt grauenhaft, selbst ne 1050 Ti kostet inzwischen über 200 Tacken !


----------



## wolf7 (3. Januar 2021)

ich bekomm gerade eine WU scheinbar nicht los...


```
21:42:57:WU01:FS00:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:17408 run:0 clone:577 gen:71 core:0xa7 unit:0x00000241000000470000440000000000
21:42:58:WU01:FS00:Uploading 9.96MiB to 66.170.111.50
21:42:58:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 66.170.111.50:8080
21:43:28:WARNING:WU01:FS00:Exception: Failed to send results to work server: 10002: Received short response, expected 512 bytes, got 0
```

es ist zum Glück nur eine CPU WU mit paar Pünktchen, kann man da irgendwas machen? Sie scheint mir die anderen slots auch wie es aussieht nicht zu blockieren, da ich meine GPU WU problemlos losbekommen habe.


----------



## ZeroC00L1979 (3. Januar 2021)

wolf7 schrieb:


> ich bekomm gerade eine WU scheinbar nicht los...
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Bei mir gab es die letzten Tage auch ab und an Probleme beim Abliefern der Ergebnisse, war aber zum Glück kein Dauerzustand. Manchmal hilft auf die Schnelle ganz einfach den kompletten Client zu pausieren und dann wieder auf "fold" zu gehen. Dann versucht er direkt nochmal zu senden. Ansonsten geht die WU schon irgendwann raus, nur leider mit weniger Punkten.

Im Fall deiner CPU-WU scheint aber der passende Collection Server 66.170.111.50 down zu sein - siehe hier:




__





						Folding@home Server Stats
					





					apps.foldingathome.org


----------



## wolf7 (3. Januar 2021)

ok ich lass des einfach so, er probiert es schon seit 40 Minuten, iwann wird er die schon los, wenn der Server hoffentlich wieder online ist. Bei der CPU WU kommt ja eh nicht allzu viel bei rum. Hoffen wir mal, dass sie morgen früh weg ist    Den link werd ich mir mal speichern, ich hatte nur die IP angepinged und das ging eigentlich. Danke schön!


----------



## ZeroC00L1979 (3. Januar 2021)

wolf7 schrieb:


> ok ich lass des einfach so, er probiert es schon seit 40 Minuten, iwann wird er die schon los, wenn der Server hoffentlich wieder online ist. Bei der CPU WU kommt ja eh nicht allzu viel bei rum. Hoffen wir mal, dass sie morgen früh weg ist   Danke schön!


Morgen früh ist die garantiert weg und du über 100 Mio. Punkte


----------



## wolf7 (3. Januar 2021)

aber nur wenn meine gpu auch durchhält und immer schön ihre WUs abgibt


----------



## wolf7 (4. Januar 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



cpu falten scheint sich ja richtig zu lohnen . Also irgendwie mag mein Client den Server nicht, aber wenn der ne WU raus gibt, muss der doch auch laufen...


----------



## ZeroC00L1979 (4. Januar 2021)

wolf7 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das sind nicht dieselben Server, siehst du auch wenn du eine Work-Unit anklickst - dann steht rechts unten eine IP für den Work Server und eine für den Collection Server. Und bei den CPU WU's scheint der Collection Server zu hängen. Zumindest bei denen, die deine CPU  bearbeitet hat... 

Und ob sich CPU WU's für einen selber lohnen muss jeder selbst entscheiden. Ich hab mich dagegen entschieden und nutze die CPU "lediglich" um die GPU mit Daten zu füttern - Punkte und Effizienztechnisch a lot better  selbst eine "kleine" GTX970 haut dir bis zu 750k PPD raus, wo jede Mid Range CPU einpacken muss 

Eine gute PPD-Übersicht (inkl. mittlerweile auch CPU Werte) findest du hier: https://folding.lar.systems/gpu_ppd/overall_ranks


----------



## wolf7 (4. Januar 2021)

```
06:55:30:WU02:FS00:Sending unit results: id:02 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:17407 run:0 clone:814 gen:48 core:0xa7 unit:0x0000032e00000030000043ff00000000
06:55:30:WU02:FS00:Uploading 9.92MiB to 66.170.111.50
06:55:30:WU02:FS00:Connecting to 66.170.111.50:8080
06:55:43:WU04:FS01:0x22:Completed 2000000 out of 5000000 steps (40%)
06:55:44:WU04:FS01:0x22:Checkpoint completed at step 2000000
06:56:00:WARNING:WU02:FS00:Exception: Failed to send results to work server: 10002: Received short response, expected 512 bytes, got 0

07:16:56:WU01:FS00:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:17408 run:0 clone:577 gen:71 core:0xa7 unit:0x00000241000000470000440000000000
07:16:56:WU01:FS00:Uploading 9.96MiB to 66.170.111.50
07:16:56:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 66.170.111.50:8080
07:17:11:WU04:FS01:0x22:Completed 2700000 out of 5000000 steps (54%)
07:17:23:WU00:FS00:0xa7:Completed 420000 out of 500000 steps (84%)
07:17:27:WARNING:WU01:FS00:Exception: Failed to send results to work server: 10002: Received short response, expected 512 bytes, got 0
```

Beide kommen vom 66.170.111.50 oder besser gesagt, beide versuchen die WU an den auch wieder abzugeben. Was mich halt ernsthaft wundert, ist dass der collection server bei beiden WUs mit 0.0.0.0 angegeben ist. Bei der CPU WU, die gerade läuft, unterscheiden sich Work Server und Collection Server. Tagsüber lasse ich den CPU slot auch pausieren, da der PC dann nur noch lahmer wird, und ich den aber benutze, aber nachts lass ich ihn falten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZeroC00L1979 (4. Januar 2021)

wolf7 schrieb:


> ```
> 06:55:30:WU02:FS00:Sending unit results: id:02 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:17407 run:0 clone:814 gen:48 core:0xa7 unit:0x0000032e00000030000043ff00000000
> 06:55:30:WU02:FS00:Uploading 9.92MiB to 66.170.111.50
> 06:55:30:WU02:FS00:Connecting to 66.170.111.50:8080
> ...



Den Client mal zugemacht, kompletten Reboot und F@H neu starten haste schon gemacht?!


----------



## wolf7 (4. Januar 2021)

ZeroC00L1979 schrieb:


> Den Client mal zugemacht, kompletten Reboot und F@H neu starten haste schon gemacht?!



ja, soeben erledigt. Arg jetzt hat sich die CPU ne neue WU gezogen... Bei der ist der Collection Server allerdings auch 0.0.0.0, nur der Workserver ist ein anderer. Scheint also normal zu sein.


```
07:59:29:WU01:FS00:Uploading 9.96MiB to 66.170.111.50
07:59:29:WU02:FS00:Sending unit results: id:02 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:17407 run:0 clone:814 gen:48 core:0xa7 unit:0x0000032e00000030000043ff00000000
07:59:29:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 66.170.111.50:8080
07:59:29:WU02:FS00:Uploading 9.92MiB to 66.170.111.50
07:59:29:WU02:FS00:Connecting to 66.170.111.50:8080
07:59:30:FS00:Finishing
07:59:31:WU03:FS00:Downloading 2.06MiB
07:59:31:WU03:FS00:Download complete
07:59:31:WU03:FS00:Received Unit: id:03 state:DOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:16814 run:7 clone:1148 gen:94 core:0xa8 unit:0x0000047c0000005e000041ae00000007
08:00:00:WARNING:WU01:FS00:Exception: Failed to send results to work server: 10002: Received short response, expected 512 bytes, got 0
08:00:00:WARNING:WU02:FS00:Exception: Failed to send results to work server: 10002: Received short response, expected 512 bytes, got 0
```


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Januar 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Funktioniert bei euch momentan der native Mobilsupport vom Forum auch so toll wie bei mir?
Ich kann zwar als Gast lesen aber anmelden und was schreiben geht seit ein paar Tagen gar nicht mehr.


----------



## brooker (4. Januar 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... buggt bei mir auch. Hab die app deinstalliert und gehe über den Browser rein. Nun geht es wieder *auf Holz klopf*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Januar 2021)

Bin ausschliesslich über den Browser (Firefox) drin.


----------



## Research (5. Januar 2021)

Ich Forum Feedback Thread melden.
ZAM ist bestimmt hoch erfreut.


----------



## Skajaquada (5. Januar 2021)

Ich hab vorhin einen Ryzen 7 5800x eingebaut und SAM auf dem System aktiviert...jetzt hab ich echt komische Werte, die können eigentlich nicht stimmen.
Wäre aber voll geil  

Edit: die nächste WU läuft auch 30% besser als der Durchschnitt, 4,5 Mio PPD auf 13434. Ich glaube SAM ist der Eisbrecher für die RX6000er


----------



## ZeroC00L1979 (5. Januar 2021)

Skajaquada schrieb:


> Ich hab vorhin einen Ryzen 7 5800x eingebaut und SAM auf dem System aktiviert...jetzt hab ich echt komische Werte, die können eigentlich nicht stimmen.
> Wäre aber voll geil
> 
> Edit: die nächste WU läuft auch 30% besser als der Durchschnitt, 4,5 Mio PPD auf 13434. Ich glaube SAM ist der Eisbrecher für die RX6000er



Na hui, wenn die Werte stimmen, dann... "wo gibt's die nächste 6800XT plus Ryzen 7 5800x" 
ach verdammt... alles nicht lieferbar 

EDIT: Damit ist SAM quasi das CUDA von AMD


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Januar 2021)

Research schrieb:


> Ich Forum Feedback Thread melden.
> ZAM ist bestimmt hoch erfreut.


ZAM musste sich nicht bemühen:
Bei kurzen Durchstöbern des Threads bin ich auf die Lösung gestoßen > Cookies löschen und dann ging es wieder.


----------



## pit70de (6. Januar 2021)

Skajaquada schrieb:


> Ich hab vorhin einen Ryzen 7 5800x eingebaut und SAM auf dem System aktiviert...jetzt hab ich echt komische Werte, die können eigentlich nicht stimmen.
> Wäre aber voll geil
> 
> Edit: die nächste WU läuft auch 30% besser als der Durchschnitt, 4,5 Mio PPD auf 13434. Ich glaube SAM ist der Eisbrecher für die RX6000er



Ich fürchte das sieht nur gut im Client aus, aber nicht in der Wirklichkeit.

Beim Projekt 17318 habe ich mit meiner auf 250 Watt gedrosselten 3090 da  6 Mio PPD ,  und das bei einer TPF von 33 Sekunden. 
Daher sehen mir Deine Points bei einer TPF von 41 Sekunden doch etwas optimistisch aus.

Wenn ich die WU korrekt gefunden habe, dann wurden Dir von Stanford auch "nur" 194.922 Points gut geschrieben.


----------



## Skajaquada (6. Januar 2021)

Moin, ja es war wohl leider nur ein Bug in meinem  Client. 
Nach 4 WUs sind die Werte über Nacht wieder auf normal gesprungen.
Ich hab das auch im FaH Forum geschildert und muzigaz hatte sowas auch schon mal bei einer falsch eingestellten system clock.
Woran es genau lag konnte ich bisher nicht nachvollziehen.

Also leider doch kein heiliger Gral, auch wenn die 8,3 Mio PPD jetzt trotzdem in der Statistik stehen und wohl manchen verwirren werden


----------



## brooker (6. Januar 2021)

... das verwirrt doch nicht, es spornt gut an! Und NV spürt nen dichten Einschlag


----------



## wolf7 (6. Januar 2021)

Ich konnte das Problem mit dem nichtloswerden der WUs beheben. Tastächlich hat meine Firewall (kaspersky) das geblockt. Keine Ahnung, wieso nur von dem Server, vielleicht war der Port 8080 das Problem aber nachdem ich eine Ausnahme hinzugefügt habe, geht es jetzt. Weiß einer, welche .exe genau für den Datenverkehr zuständig ist? Ich hab jetzt einfach mal alle aus dem FAHClient Verzeichnis als Ausnahme hinzugefügt.


----------



## Research (6. Januar 2021)

GPU-WUs laden heute ewig runter....


----------



## Pilochun (6. Januar 2021)

Hi Leute, ich suche eine einfache Möglichkeit den Finish Befehl Zeit gesteuert zu aktivieren. Remote bräuchte ich nicht, dachte da er so an n Batch Datei. Oder bekommt man das noch einfacher hin. Kommandozeile cmd ist mir leider nicht so geläufig, vom Programmieren hab ich auch nur sehr alte Grundkenntnisse.

Edit: Zeitgesteuert Falten starten / finishen
Edit2: Habs einfach über die Windows Aufgabenplanung und Batch Datei gelöst. 
	
	



```
FAHCLIENT --send-finish
```
Das reicht mir schon.


----------



## pit70de (7. Januar 2021)

Da lobe ich mir doch eine RTX3090. 

Seit gestern Abend ist bei mir die Heizung ausgefallen, aber ich habe wenigstens warme Füße von der aktuell daher auch ungedrosselt arbeiteten GPU


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Januar 2021)

*BAD NEWS*

Mein Kabelanbieter will nun unsere Anbindung von "sehr schnell" auf "wahnsinnig schnell" upgraden

Konsequenz daraus....
Vom 11. bis (ca.) 29. Januar werde ich mangels Internet kaum online sein können
Stellt euch also auf einen kräftigen Punkte-Drop ein
Es wäre natürlich schön wenn ihr den Wegfall des "Goldesels" mit eigenen Mitteln etwas kompensieren könntet


----------



## ZeroC00L1979 (8. Januar 2021)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> *BAD NEWS*
> 
> Mein Kabelanbieter will nun unsere Anbindung von "sehr schnell" auf "wahnsinnig schnell" upgraden
> 
> ...



OMG   

Ich könnte Dir für zwei Wochen eine Multicard zu meinem Full Flat 5G Tarif dazubuchen 

Wenn jetzt noch jemand nen LTE (oder bei deiner Anzahl an WU Paketen lieber nen 5G) Router "über" hat kannste online bleiben


----------



## Skajaquada (8. Januar 2021)

ZeroC00L1979 schrieb:


> OMG
> 
> Ich könnte Dir für zwei Wochen eine Multicard zu meinem Full Flat 5G Tarif dazubuchen
> 
> Wenn jetzt noch jemand nen LTE (oder bei deiner Anzahl an WU Paketen lieber nen 5G) Router "über" hat kannste online bleiben


Ich selbst hab leider keinen und mein Arbeitgeber leiht mir wahrscheinlich keinen seiner "Notfallkoffer" 
Kann aber mal einfach mal die Kollegen fragen, vorausgesetzt unsere Oberbiene hat vor Ort Empfang. Das ist ja nicht so selbstverständlich in Deutschland


----------



## brooker (8. Januar 2021)

... die Oberbiene ist a Schwitzer Gwächs


----------



## Skajaquada (8. Januar 2021)

brooker schrieb:


> ... die Oberbiene ist a Schwitzer Gwächs


Ja dann gibt es ja Hoffnung...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Januar 2021)

Vorallem in der Hauptstadt Bern muss 5G funktionieren > stellt euch die armen Parlamentarier vor mit nur 4G


----------



## wolf7 (10. Januar 2021)

mmh ich habe jetzt schon zwei mal folgende Meldung bekommen seitdem ich die 3080 benutze:


```
13:12:41:WU00:FS01:0x22:Watchdog triggered, requesting soft shutdown down
```

das schlimmste daran ist, dass man scheinbar den client manuell beenden und neustarten muss, damit er überhaupt weiter macht.


----------



## pit70de (10. Januar 2021)

Welches Projekt ist das?

Im FoldingForum finde ich das was betreffend Projekt 16926. Wobei das schon von Mitte Dezember ist und angeblich dieses Projekt inzwischen gestoppt ist. 

Eine Erklärung, was schief läuft haben sie aber nicht
​


----------



## wolf7 (10. Januar 2021)

eben ist 13437 ausgestiegen. Ich hatte mit google auch nicht wirklich was gefunden.


----------



## pit70de (10. Januar 2021)

Hast Du mal mit den genauen Daten (Project, Run, Clone, Gen) der WU den WU-Status bei Folding@Home gecheckt? 
Hat eventuell  ein anderer die WUs rechnen können. Das wäre dann ja eventuell ein Hinweis auf ein Problem bei Deinem Setup


----------



## wolf7 (10. Januar 2021)

nach dem Neustart ist sie durchgelaufen und wenn ich die WU jetzt checke, dann sehe ich da nur mich und dass es erfolgreich war.


----------



## sentinel1 (10. Januar 2021)

Die großen WU belasten nicht übermäßig die GPU und sind auch punktemäßig nicht schlechter.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wolf7 (10. Januar 2021)

es klärt sich alles... ich muss es nur noch etwas beobachten. Anscheinend "stürzt" der GPU Slot ab, wenn mein Monitor in den Energiesparmodus geht.


----------



## Bumblebee (12. Januar 2021)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> *BAD NEWS*
> 
> Mein Kabelanbieter will nun unsere Anbindung von "sehr schnell" auf "wahnsinnig schnell" upgraden....



*(Teilweise) Entwarnung*

Ich habe gestern mit meinem Kabelanbieter gesprochen
Der konnte mich etwas beruhigen - er merkte an, dass die Formulierung der Information "etwas missverständlich sei"

Fakt ist, dass es während dem Zeitraum *zu möglichen Unterbrüchen kommen kann* 
Bisher - wie ihr meinen Zahlen entnehmen könnt - war es noch erträglich


----------



## binär-11110110111 (14. Januar 2021)

Server sind wieder im "Bambus-Statuts":



Spoiler: Spoiler



08:59:49:WU00:FS00:Connecting to assign1.foldingathome.org:80
08:59:50:WU00:FS00:Assigned to work server 128.174.73.74
08:59:50:WU00:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: READY gpu:0:TU116 [GeForce GTX 1660] from 128.174.73.74
08:59:50:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 128.174.73.74:8080
08:59:58:WU00:FS00ownloading 14.17MiB
09:00:04:WU00:FS00ownload 2.65%
09:00:10:WU00:FS00ownload 3.53%
09:00:17:WU00:FS00ownload 4.41%
09:00:27:WU00:FS00ownload 5.29%
09:00:33:WU00:FS00ownload 6.17%
09:00:41:WU00:FS00ownload 7.06%
09:00:49:WU00:FS00ownload 7.50%
09:00:59:WU00:FS00ownload 7.94%
09:01:07:WU00:FS00ownload 8.38%
09:01:13:WU00:FS00ownload 8.82%
09:01:19:WU00:FS00ownload 9.26%
09:01:29:WU00:FS00ownload 9.70%
09:01:35:WU00:FS00ownload 10.58%
09:01:47:WU00:FS00ownload 11.47%
09:01:53:WU00:FS00ownload 12.35%
09:02:03:WU00:FS00ownload 13.23%
09:02:09:WU00:FS00ownload 13.67%
09:02:16:WU00:FS00ownload 14.55%
09:02:22:WU00:FS00ownload 14.99%
09:02:29:WU00:FS00ownload 15.88%
09:02:37:WU00:FS00ownload 16.76%
09:02:45:WU00:FS00ownload 17.64%
09:02:58:WU00:FS00ownload 18.52%
09:03:05:WU00:FS00ownload 18.96%
09:03:12:WU00:FS00ownload 19.84%
09:03:20:WU00:FS00ownload 20.73%
09:03:28:WU00:FS00ownload 21.17%
09:03:34:WU00:FS00ownload 21.61%
09:03:41:WU00:FS00ownload 22.49%
09:03:50:WU00:FS00ownload 23.81%
09:03:59:WU00:FS00ownload 24.70%
09:04:07:WU00:FS00ownload 25.14%
09:04:17:WU00:FS00ownload 25.58%
09:04:23:WU00:FS00ownload 26.02%
09:04:30:WU00:FS00ownload 26.90%
09:04:38:WU00:FS00ownload 27.78%
09:04:46:WU00:FS00ownload 28.22%
09:04:54:WU00:FS00ownload 28.66%
09:05:06:WU00:FS00ownload 29.55%
09:05:13:WU00:FS00ownload 30.43%
09:05:19:WU00:FS00ownload 31.31%
09:05:25:WU00:FS00ownload 32.19%
09:05:31:WU00:FS00ownload 32.63%
09:05:38:WU00:FS00ownload 33.96%
09:05:44:WU00:FS00ownload 34.84%
09:05:51:WU00:FS00ownload 35.72%
09:06:01:WU00:FS00ownload 37.04%
09:06:07:WU00:FS00ownload 37.93%
09:06:14:WU00:FS00ownload 38.81%
09:06:22:WU00:FS00ownload 39.69%
09:06:30:WU00:FS00ownload 40.57%
09:06:36:WU00:FS00ownload 42.34%
09:06:45:WU00:FS00ownload 43.66%
09:06:53:WU00:FS00ownload 44.10%
09:07:00:WU00:FS00ownload 44.54%
09:07:07:WU00:FS00ownload 46.30%
09:07:16:WU00:FS00ownload 47.19%
09:07:24:WU00:FS00ownload 48.07%
09:07:35:WU00:FS00ownload 49.39%
09:07:47:WU00:FS00ownload 50.27%
09:07:53:WU00:FS00ownload 50.71%
09:07:59:WU00:FS00ownload 51.16%
09:08:06:WU00:FS00ownload 52.04%
09:08:13:WU00:FS00ownload 53.80%
09:08:22:WU00:FS00ownload 55.12%
09:08:29:WU00:FS00ownload 56.01%
09:08:35:WU00:FS00ownload 56.89%
09:08:42:WU00:FS00ownload 58.21%
09:08:48:WU00:FS00ownload 59.98%
09:08:54:WU00:FS00ownload 61.74%
09:09:02:WU00:FS00ownload 63.06%
09:09:08:WU00:FS00ownload 66.15%
09:09:14:WU00:FS00ownload 67.91%
09:09:20:WU00:FS00ownload 69.68%
09:09:26:WU00:FS00ownload 71.88%
09:09:32:WU00:FS00ownload 74.53%
09:09:38:WU00:FS00ownload 77.17%
09:09:44:WU00:FS00ownload 80.70%
09:09:50:WU00:FS00ownload 84.67%
09:09:56:WU00:FS00ownload 88.64%
09:10:02:WU00:FS00ownload 95.70%
09:10:05:WU00:FS00ownload complete
09:10:05:WU00:FS00:Received Unit: id:00 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:14911 run:0 clone:8 gen:200 core:0x22 unit:0x000000e480ae494a5fcdc8542a5311e0
09:10:05:WU00:FS00:Starting
09:10:05:WU00:FS00:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:\Users\CHM\AppData\Roaming\FAHClient\cores/cores.foldingathome.org/win/64bit/22-0.0.13/Core_22.fah/FahCore_22.exe -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 706 -lifeline 9860 -checkpoint 15 -gpu-vendor nvidia -opencl-platform 0 -opencl-device 0 -cuda-device 0 -gpu 0
09:10:05:WU00:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 4328
09:10:05:WU00:FS00:Core PID:7456
09:10:05:WU00:FS00:FahCore 0x22 started
09:10:06:WU00:FS00:0x22:*********************** Log Started 2021-01-14T09:10:06Z ***********************
09:10:06:WU00:FS00:0x22:*************************** Core22 Folding@home Core ***************************
09:10:06:WU00:FS00:0x22:       Core: Core22
09:10:06:WU00:FS00:0x22:       Type: 0x22
09:10:06:WU00:FS00:0x22:    Version: 0.0.13
09:10:06:WU00:FS00:0x22:     Author: Joseph Coffland <joseph@cauldrondevelopment.com>
09:10:06:WU00:FS00:0x22:  Copyright: 2020 foldingathome.org
09:10:06:WU00:FS00:0x22:   Homepage: https://foldingathome.org/
09:10:06:WU00:FS00:0x22:       Date: Sep 19 2020
09:10:06:WU00:FS00:0x22:       Time: 02:35:58
09:10:06:WU00:FS00:0x22:   Revision: 571cf95de6de2c592c7c3ed48fcfb2e33e9ea7d3
09:10:06:WU00:FS00:0x22:     Branch: core22-0.0.13
09:10:06:WU00:FS00:0x22:   Compiler: Visual C++ 2015
09:10:06:WU00:FS00:0x22:    Options: /TP /nologo /EHa /wd4297 /wd4103 /O2 /Ob3 /Zc:throwingNew /MT
09:10:06:WU00:FS00:0x22:             -DOPENMM_GIT_HASH="\"189320d0\""
09:10:06:WU00:FS00:0x22:   Platform: win32 10
09:10:06:WU00:FS00:0x22:       Bits: 64
09:10:06:WU00:FS00:0x22:       Mode: Release
09:10:06:WU00:FS00:0x22:Maintainers: John Chodera <john.chodera@choderalab.org> and Peter Eastman
09:10:06:WU00:FS00:0x22:             <peastman@stanford.edu>
09:10:06:WU00:FS00:0x22:       Args: -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 706 -lifeline 4328 -checkpoint 15
09:10:06:WU00:FS00:0x22:             -gpu-vendor nvidia -opencl-platform 0 -opencl-device 0 -cuda-device
09:10:06:WU00:FS00:0x22:             0 -gpu 0
09:10:06:WU00:FS00:0x22:************************************ libFAH ************************************
09:10:06:WU00:FS00:0x22:       Date: Sep 7 2020
09:10:06:WU00:FS00:0x22:       Time: 19:09:56
09:10:06:WU00:FS00:0x22:   Revision: 44301ed97b996b63fe736bb8073f22209cb2b603
09:10:06:WU00:FS00:0x22:     Branch: HEAD
09:10:06:WU00:FS00:0x22:   Compiler: Visual C++ 2015
09:10:06:WU00:FS00:0x22:    Options: /TP /nologo /EHa /wd4297 /wd4103 /O2 /Ob3 /Zc:throwingNew /MT
09:10:06:WU00:FS00:0x22:   Platform: win32 10
09:10:06:WU00:FS00:0x22:       Bits: 64
09:10:06:WU00:FS00:0x22:       Mode: Release
09:10:06:WU00:FS00:0x22:************************************ CBang *************************************
09:10:06:WU00:FS00:0x22:       Date: Sep 7 2020
09:10:06:WU00:FS00:0x22:       Time: 19:08:30
09:10:06:WU00:FS00:0x22:   Revision: 33fcfc2b3ed2195a423606a264718e31e6b3903f
09:10:06:WU00:FS00:0x22:     Branch: HEAD
09:10:06:WU00:FS00:0x22:   Compiler: Visual C++ 2015
09:10:06:WU00:FS00:0x22:    Options: /TP /nologo /EHa /wd4297 /wd4103 /O2 /Ob3 /Zc:throwingNew /MT
09:10:06:WU00:FS00:0x22:   Platform: win32 10
09:10:06:WU00:FS00:0x22:       Bits: 64
09:10:06:WU00:FS00:0x22:       Mode: Release
09:10:06:WU00:FS00:0x22:************************************ System ************************************
09:10:06:WU00:FS00:0x22:        CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-10400F CPU @ 2.90GHz
09:10:06:WU00:FS00:0x22:     CPU ID: GenuineIntel Family 6 Model 165 Stepping 3
09:10:06:WU00:FS00:0x22:       CPUs: 12
09:10:06:WU00:FS00:0x22:     Memory: 15.92GiB
09:10:06:WU00:FS00:0x22:Free Memory: 12.94GiB
09:10:06:WU00:FS00:0x22:    Threads: WINDOWS_THREADS
09:10:06:WU00:FS00:0x22: OS Version: 6.2
09:10:06:WU00:FS00:0x22:Has Battery: false
09:10:06:WU00:FS00:0x22: On Battery: false
09:10:06:WU00:FS00:0x22: UTC Offset: 1
09:10:06:WU00:FS00:0x22:        PID: 7456
09:10:06:WU00:FS00:0x22:        CWD: C:\Users\CHM\AppData\Roaming\FAHClient\work
09:10:06:WU00:FS00:0x22:************************************ OpenMM ************************************
09:10:06:WU00:FS00:0x22:   Revision: 189320d0
09:10:06:WU00:FS00:0x22:********************************************************************************
09:10:06:WU00:FS00:0x22roject: 14911 (Run 0, Clone 8, Gen 200)
09:10:06:WU00:FS00:0x22:Unit: 0x000000e480ae494a5fcdc8542a5311e0
09:10:06:WU00:FS00:0x22:Reading tar file core.xml
09:10:06:WU00:FS00:0x22:Reading tar file integrator.xml
09:10:06:WU00:FS00:0x22:Reading tar file state.xml
09:10:07:WU00:FS00:0x22:Reading tar file system.xml
09:10:09:WU00:FS00:0x22igital signatures verified
09:10:09:WU00:FS00:0x22:Folding@home GPU Core22 Folding@home Core
09:10:09:WU00:FS00:0x22:Version 0.0.13
09:10:09:WU00:FS00:0x22:  Checkpoint write interval: 50000 steps (5%) [20 total]
09:10:09:WU00:FS00:0x22:  JSON viewer frame write interval: 10000 steps (1%) [100 total]
09:10:09:WU00:FS00:0x22:  XTC frame write interval: 25000 steps (2.5%) [40 total]
09:10:09:WU00:FS00:0x22:  Global context and integrator variables write interval: disabled
09:10:10:WU00:FS00:0x22:There are 4 platforms available.
09:10:10:WU00:FS00:0x22latform 0: Reference
09:10:10:WU00:FS00:0x22latform 1: CPU
09:10:10:WU00:FS00:0x22latform 2: OpenCL
09:10:10:WU00:FS00:0x22:  opencl-device 0 specified
09:10:10:WU00:FS00:0x22latform 3: CUDA
09:10:10:WU00:FS00:0x22:  cuda-device 0 specified
09:10:29:WU00:FS00:0x22:Attempting to create CUDA context:
09:10:29:WU00:FS00:0x22:  Configuring platform CUDA
09:10:42:WU00:FS00:0x22:  Using CUDA and gpu 0
09:10:42:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 0 out of 1000000 steps (0%)
09:10:44:WU00:FS00:0x22:Checkpoint completed at step 0
09:11:59:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 10000 out of 1000000 steps (1%)
09:13:12:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 20000 out of 1000000 steps (2%)
09:14:26:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 30000 out of 1000000 steps (3%)
09:15:40:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 40000 out of 1000000 steps (4%)
09:16:54:WU00:FS00:0x22:Completed 50000 out of 1000000 steps (5%)
09:16:55:WU00:FS00:0x22:Checkpoint completed at step 50000


----------



## pit70de (15. Januar 2021)

Hatte eben eine WU vom Projekt 16928, die hat aber hässliches Spulenfieben auf der RTX2060 Super erzeugt.

Ist zum Glück nur eine kleine WU, die war dann in 40 Minuten durch.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. Januar 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Für das Gratsen brauche ich die Statistik-Datei von Stanford, nur wenn ich den Link öffne (http://forumredir.pcgameshardware.d...ardware.de/private.php?do=showpm&pmid=2443157), bekomme ich folgende Meldung:


> Error           1014​        Ray ID: 6121c9480bf5374c •         2021-01-15 18:51:06 UTC
> CNAME Cross-User Banned​
> What happened?​
> You've requested a page on a website that is part of the Cloudflare network. The host is configured as a CNAME across accounts on Cloudflare, which is prohibited by security policy.
> ...


Ich weiss nicht weiter und brauche eure Hilfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ProfBoom (15. Januar 2021)

Dein Link funktioniert bei mir auch nicht.
Das hier müsste der direkten Link sein, ohne Umweg über PCGH:


			http://fah-web.stanford.edu/daily_user_summary.txt.bz2


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. Januar 2021)

Danke, dein Link funktioniert.

Ich finde es komisch das mein Link seit heute nicht mehr funktioniert sprich bis gestern ging er noch.


----------



## Research (16. Januar 2021)

So, erstmal Faltstop, mein RAM ist in RMA.


----------



## Blende8 (16. Januar 2021)

So! Mein Komplettumbau auf Wasserkühlung ist endlich *fast* fertig. Eigentlich wollte ich ja dieses Wochenende in die Top 100 des Teams kommen aber DHL hatte wohl was dagegen. Der Bykski Waterblock war gestern gegen 17 Uhr schon bei mir in der Straße und dann hab ich mich etwas gewundert das niemand klingelt. 
Ich guck in die Sendungsverfolgung und musste das lesen: 

"Fr, 15.01.2021, 17:49 Leider war eine Zustellung der Sendung heute nicht möglich. Mögliche Gründe: Abbruch der Zustelltour aufgrund von Krankheit, Unfall, Überschreitung der Arbeitszeit. Wir versuchen es am nächsten Werktag."

Ganz nebenbei, ich hätte kotzen können 

Der Faltrechner war schon out of order, Lüfter und Backplate der 3090 schon demontiert und dann sowas...

Heute kurz vor 17 Uhr kam der Wasserblock dann endlich an. Ein paar Minuten später war ich dann kurz vor einem Herzinfarkt... Die beiliegende Montageanleitung war auch chinesisch und ganz nebenbei auch noch für einen CPU Waterblock.

Ich habe dann auf der US Seite von Bykski ein paar Bilderchens gefunden die irgendwie nicht so ganz schlüssig und logisch waren und hab dann einfach mal angefangen das Ding  zu montieren 

Am Ende waren ein paar Schrauben, Federn und Unterlagsscheiben für selbige übrig und ich musste auch einige Wärmeleitpads vom Originalkühler mopsen aber irgendwann war ich dann endlich mit allem fertig und habe die 3090 eingebaut. 

Befüllen und entlüften liefen dann mit kurzgeschlossenen 24 Pol Anschluss absolut problemlos und auch nach einer Stunde laufzeit der Pumpe am MoRa war nicht die geringste Menge Wasser ausgetreten. Ich war total happy 

Jetzt faltet der Rechner  aber dummerweise muss ich morgen früh wieder zur RoLa nach Wörgl fahren. Die Top 100 hab ich nicht geschafft :/

Mit der Temperatur und der fast absoluten Stille muss ich noch gucken was es da zu Optimieren gibt. Aber nicht mehr heute 

Gruß Blende 8


----------



## ZeroC00L1979 (16. Januar 2021)

Blende8 schrieb:


> So! Mein Komplettumbau auf Wasserkühlung ist endlich *fast* fertig. Eigentlich wollte ich ja dieses Wochenende in die Top 100 des Teams kommen aber DHL hatte wohl was dagegen. Der Bykski Waterblock war gestern gegen 17 Uhr schon bei mir in der Straße und dann hab ich mich etwas gewundert das niemand klingelt.
> Ich guck in die Sendungsverfolgung und musste das lesen:
> 
> "Fr, 15.01.2021, 17:49 Leider war eine Zustellung der Sendung heute nicht möglich. Mögliche Gründe: Abbruch der Zustelltour aufgrund von Krankheit, Unfall, Überschreitung der Arbeitszeit. Wir versuchen es am nächsten Werktag."
> ...


42 °C GPU Temp bei voller F@H Last - I like


----------



## Blende8 (16. Januar 2021)

ZeroC00L1979 schrieb:


> 42 °C GPU Temp bei voller F@H Last - I like


Es war ein langer und steiniger Weg um dahin zu kommen


----------



## ZeroC00L1979 (16. Januar 2021)

Blende8 schrieb:


> Es war ein langer und steiniger Weg um dahin zu kommen


Aber jetzt läufts 
Vielleicht hast auch paar Bilder vom Umbau oder dem fertigen Projekt für uns? Vor allem die MoRa Anbindung würde mich interessieren


----------



## Blende8 (16. Januar 2021)

Bilder vom Umbau gibt es nicht. Aber wenn ich das nächste mal @home bin mache ich Bilder vom Endzustand. Heute hab ich keine Lust mehr dazu . Muss auch noch einige Kabel verstecken und vor allem noch eins das ich vom Durchflussmesser zum Aquaero entweder verschlampt oder nie gehabt habe noch nachordern und verbauen 
Besonders schön ist das ganze allerdings nicht. Bin jetzt schon am überlegen von Soft- auf Hardtubes umzubauen. Meine Frau wird mich vermutlich teeren und federn und danach vierteilen. Aber da muss man wohl durch


----------



## Skajaquada (17. Januar 2021)

Joa 42°C ist erstmal Top. Kommt natürlich auch immer auf die Umgebungsluft bzw. Wassertemperatur an, meine 2080Ti pendeln sich bei 22°C Raumluft irgendwann um die 45-47°C ein. Je nach Intensität der WUs.

Die RX6800xt liegt überraschend immer um die 50°C bzw. 60°C T-Junction.
Da scheint der Block die Wärme nicht ganz so effektiv weg zu bekommen.

Ich hatte auch mal vor auf Hardtubes umzubauen, aber dafür bastel ich zu viel an den Kisten rum. Das ist mir echt zu viel Arbeit ständig die Rohre neu anzupassen. 
Vielleicht mal beim Rechner meiner Frau, der braucht eh noch mal ein paar Upgrades


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Januar 2021)

Hardtubes ist nur Optik (zugegeben sieht toll aus wenn man es im Griff hat ) aber rein von der Kühlleistung her macht es keinen Unterschied.


----------



## Skajaquada (18. Januar 2021)

Ich hab gerade mal gedacht, lass den Ryzen 5900x mal nicht so rumgammeln und ihn mitfalten. Jetzt verstehe ich eure Fragen zur Auslastung der CPU und der Performance zusammen mit GPUs 
Hatte bisher immer nur den Prozessor bei den Radeons mitlaufen lassen, da war das völlig egal. Bei den beiden 2080Ti kann ich nicht mal die Hälfte der Kerne falten lasen, ohne 10-15% Leistung pro GPU zu verlieren.
Ist das in dieser Größenordnung normal bei den Nvidia Karten? So viel kann die CPU echt nicht wieder aufholen, wie ich da verliere


----------



## ZeroC00L1979 (18. Januar 2021)

Skajaquada schrieb:


> Ich hab gerade mal gedacht, lass den Ryzen 5900x mal nicht so rumgammeln und ihn mitfalten. Jetzt verstehe ich eure Fragen zur Auslastung der CPU und der Performance zusammen mit GPUs
> Hatte bisher immer nur den Prozessor bei den Radeons mitlaufen lassen, da war das völlig egal. Bei den beiden 2080Ti kann ich nicht mal die Hälfte der Kerne falten lasen, ohne 10-15% Leistung pro GPU zu verlieren.
> Ist das in dieser Größenordnung normal bei den Nvidia Karten? So viel kann die CPU echt nicht wieder aufholen, wie ich da verliere



Jepp die Werte kommen hin  vielleicht nicht gleich 15% pro GPU, aber schon zuviel um sie per CPU rauszuholen


----------



## Skajaquada (18. Januar 2021)

Ich hab heute mal mein Lager aufgeräumt, bevor das vor sich hingammelt   

Kann jemand Ryzen Standard AM4 Kühler gebrauchen? Ich hätte 3 "kleine" von den Ryzen 5 und 7 und einen etwas Größeren. Die Kühlleistung ist allerdings "suboptimal" 
Passend dazu einen Ryzen 5 3400G mit Vega 11 Grafik (nicht mit allen Konfigurationen kompatibel!) und einen evtl. defekten Ryzen 5 3600.
Außerdem einen Alphacool Eisblock GPX Aurora für eine RX5700xt Nitro+
Und 8GB DDR4-2533 SO-Dimm, falls jemand ein Notebook aufrüsten möchte.

Falls jemand Interesse hat...sonst geht das an die Menge.


----------



## Schmidde (19. Januar 2021)

Hab jetzt schön öfters gelesen das die Ampere GPUS unter Wasser recht kühl bleiben.
Ich trau dem nicht so, meine 3080 zeigt (im Idle) bei 21°C Raum- und 25°C Wassertemperatur 22°C an


----------



## Skajaquada (19. Januar 2021)

Das wäre in der Tat sehr kühl, kälter als das Wasser stell ich mir schwierig vor...
Aber dann würde ich mir sofort doch noch zwei davon besorgen


----------



## wolf7 (19. Januar 2021)

die Temperatursensoren in der Hardware sind für solche Temperaturen nicht ausgelegt und häufig dann sehr ungenau. Die müssen eher im höheren Bereich genau messen, wenns um Abschaltung/Taktreduzierung geht. Meine 3080 hat beim falten nen Temperatur Delta von 14°C zum Wasser (im Schnitt 44°C bei 30°C Wassertemperatur). 

Dunno ob das an den Headspreadern liegt, aber GPUs lassen sich scheinbar viel besser mit Wasserkühlern kühlen, als CPUs. 14°C Delta im Vergleich zu meinem Ryzen 5900x, der 40°C delta erreicht...  Und soweit ich das gesehen habe, soll das normal sein. Ich finde es nur witzig, dass momentan die Leistungsmessung der Grafikkarte mit der Leistung ziemlich genau übereinstimmt, die das Aquaero über die Temperaturdifferenz über meinen Mora berechnet - 300W. Ich denke, das ist aber eher Zufall. Wenn die CPU auch noch mit falten würde, stimmt es nicht mehr.

Ich glaube, ohne Wakü könnte ich den PC nicht falten lassen. Das würde ich akustisch nicht aushalten. So nerft nur sporadisches Spulenfiepen bei manchen WUs.


----------



## Skajaquada (21. Januar 2021)

Kann es sein, dass der Markt jetzt endgültig die Bodenhaftung verloren hat? Ich hab gerade eine RX5600xt Red Devil für knapp 650€ gesehen...
Und meine alte 5700xt Mech OC für den gleichen Preis, nicht als Preisvorstellung bei Ebay, sondern regulär im Shop.

Ich ärger mich gerade echt, dass ich meine beiden im Herbst für je 350€ incl. WaKü-Block verkauft habe 
Hätte ich doch mal im Herbst die Scalper-Angebote aufgekauft, da wäre noch genug Gewinn drin gewesen


----------



## Research (21. Januar 2021)

wolf7 schrieb:


> die Temperatursensoren in der Hardware sind für solche Temperaturen nicht ausgelegt und häufig dann sehr ungenau. Die müssen eher im höheren Bereich genau messen, wenns um Abschaltung/Taktreduzierung geht. Meine 3080 hat beim falten nen Temperatur Delta von 14°C zum Wasser (im Schnitt 44°C bei 30°C Wassertemperatur).
> 
> Dunno ob das an den Headspreadern liegt, aber GPUs lassen sich scheinbar viel besser mit Wasserkühlern kühlen, als CPUs. 14°C Delta im Vergleich zu meinem Ryzen 5900x, der 40°C delta erreicht...  Und soweit ich das gesehen habe, soll das normal sein. Ich finde es nur witzig, dass momentan die Leistungsmessung der Grafikkarte mit der Leistung ziemlich genau übereinstimmt, die das Aquaero über die Temperaturdifferenz über meinen Mora berechnet - 300W. Ich denke, das ist aber eher Zufall. Wenn die CPU auch noch mit falten würde, stimmt es nicht mehr.
> 
> Ich glaube, ohne Wakü könnte ich den PC nicht falten lassen. Das würde ich akustisch nicht aushalten. So nerft nur sporadisches Spulenfiepen bei manchen WUs.



Guck dir die Chipgröße an.
Auch benötigt man für die neuen AMD-Chipleter neue Kühlstrukturen in der Wa-Kü.


----------



## brooker (23. Januar 2021)

*Meine Damen und Herren aufgepasst, in Kürze wird hier wieder Großes vollbracht!*

Aufruf zur Foldingaktion ist online: https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/threads/test.599070/

Bitte Liken, Bewerten, Teilen und eine kurze Antwort mit Eurer Teilnahme hinterlassen.

Danke.

Gruß
brooker


----------



## Skajaquada (25. Januar 2021)

Passend dazu wird wohl morgen eine MSI RTX3080 Suprim den Weg zu mir finden. Jetzt muss ich nur schauen ob ich sie überhaupt verbaut bekomme. Für den kleinen Falter wird das PCB evtl. zu lang sein, aber im Notfall tausche ich gegen eine Kleinere. Wird sich schon eine Lösung finden


----------



## ZeroC00L1979 (25. Januar 2021)

Skajaquada schrieb:


> Passend dazu wird wohl morgen eine MSI RTX3080 Suprim den Weg zu mir finden. Jetzt muss ich nur schauen ob ich sie überhaupt verbaut bekomme. Für den kleinen Falter wird das PCB evtl. zu lang sein, aber im Notfall tausche ich gegen eine Kleinere. Wird sich schon eine Lösung finden



Für ne 3080 findet sich doch immer eine Lösung


----------



## Bumblebee (26. Januar 2021)

ZeroC00L1979 schrieb:


> Für ne 3080 findet sich doch immer eine Lösung


 ... wenn sich eine 3080 findet


----------



## Skajaquada (27. Januar 2021)

Da ist das Teil, jetzt verstehe ich auch die Probleme des Verkäufers....
Auf dem zweiten Bild hab ich mal einen Zollstock daneben gelegt 

Und tatsächlich ist das PCB fast so lang wie die Karte, das wäre also einer der größten Wasserkühler die ich je gesehen habe


----------



## DOcean (27. Januar 2021)

da ist mal ein Brocken :O


----------



## Skajaquada (28. Januar 2021)

Okay...das lief anders als erwartet. Ich habe schon einen echt fetten Tower, aber die Karte geht mal gar nicht  
Sie passt nicht mal in den oberen PCIE Slot, da ist der AGB im Weg.
Ich habe leider auch kein anderes Gehäuse in das sie überhaupt reinpasst.
Und das PCB ist nur 3cm kürzer, also mit Wasser auch keine Option.
Zum Vergleich hab ich meine RX6800xt mal stecken lassen, die fand ich schon wuchtig...

Betreibt jemand einen offenen Benchtable und tauscht gegen eine praktikableres Einhorn??


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Januar 2021)

Gemäß MSI Webseite misst die Karte 336mm > müsste eigentlich noch in meinem Faltserver reinpassen.


----------



## ursmii (28. Januar 2021)

Skajaquada schrieb:


> Okay...das lief anders als erwartet. Ich habe schon einen echt fetten Tower, aber die Karte geht mal gar nicht
> Sie passt nicht mal in den oberen PCIE Slot, da ist der AGB im Weg.


und mit einen raiser-kabel??


----------



## Skajaquada (28. Januar 2021)

Dafür ist sie auch zu groß, sie ist ja auch über die ganzen 336mm über 6cm dick  

Edit: Hab jemanden bei mir um die Ecke gefunden der tauschen möchte. Er sucht eine MSI und ich bekomme seine Inno3D mit entsprechendem Ausgleich.
Bei der weiß ich das sie zukünftig auch in den Falter passt und den passenden Kühlkörper hab ich noch rumliegen.

Und demnächst messe ich den Abstand im Gehäuse mit allen Einbauten


----------



## Pilochun (28. Januar 2021)

Hi Leute, brauche mal eure Hilfe. 
Ich hab endlich mal mein Windows von mbr neu auf einer uefi gpt Partition installiert, hab an alles backup technisch gedacht, dachte ich.  
Allerdings klappt der Pause Befehl für die Slot Option beim starten von FAH einfach nicht mehr so richtig. 
Er lädt mir immer eine CPU WU herunter und setzt dann Pause. Ich falte nur mit GPU. 
paused – True oder
unpause – false  
Haut nicht so wirklich hin. Ist jetzt nur kosmetisch, aber stört mich eben.


----------



## DOcean (28. Januar 2021)

CPU Slot würde ich einfach löschen, dann kann der da nix laden...

pause-on-start true hab ich drin, damit der nicht gleich losfoldet...


----------



## sentinel1 (28. Januar 2021)

So ein bischen Antesten für die Faltwoche kann man schon vernehmen .

Eigentlich ist ja ALLES ausverkauft, unerschwinglich oder nie da gewesen .


----------



## Skajaquada (29. Januar 2021)

Ja ist schon krass was da abgeht. Gerade die Preise für die 3070 und 3060Ti gehen auch völlig durch die Decke.
Und das obwohl die 3070 eigentlich sehr gut verfügbar ist.

Ich hatte die Woche echt Glück und bin meinem ursprünglichen Faltprojekt etwas näher gekommen. Heute noch einen Wakü-Block umbauen und den Wasserstand prüfen.
Dann kann die Faltwoche losgehen 

Edit: Das System kann einen immer noch toppen...aber das ist echt ziemlich der Gipfel der Preisgestaltung    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skajaquada (30. Januar 2021)

So, andere 3080 und total happy   
Sie wohnt ja nur vorübergehend in dem Rechner, aber für die Faltwoche wollte ich sie schon aktiv nutzen.
Wie man sieht ist das PCB der Referenz 3080 sehr viel kleiner im Vergleich zur MSI Suprim. Und sogar ein gutes Stück kleiner als die RX6800xt.
Also genau das, was ich für den kleinen Faltrechner geplant hatte.

Und die Leistung unter Wasser ist bisher unglaublich gut. 5,5 Mio PPD auf der 13444 bei 100% Power 2070Mhz und 43°C.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. Januar 2021)

Eigentlich wollte ich ursprünglich mir auch eine 3070/3080 holen aber zuerst die schlechte Verfügbarkeit und dann die aktuellen Preise haben mich diesen Plan zurückstellen lassen.
Mal abwarten ob sich die Preise wieder normalisieren zumal die Notwendigkeit zum Glück nicht gegeben ist denn Cyperpunk 2077 läuft alles andere als schlecht auf einer Titan X-M mit 1400MHz.


----------



## EaStBaYtiGeR (31. Januar 2021)

Ich hatte den FAH Client noch nicht installiert und habe dieses mit der Anleitung hier aus dem Forum Schritt für Schritt abgearbeitet, doch ich bekomme immer wieder den selben Fehler im Log angezeigt

00:18:39:ERROR:Receive error: 997: Überlappender E/A-Vorgang wird verarbeitet.

Hat diesen schon mal jemand gesehen ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier noch ein Auszug aus meiner Log Datei:


Spoiler



*********************** Log Started 2021-01-31T00:14:11Z ***********************
00:14:11:******************************* libFAH ********************************
00:14:11:           Date: Oct 20 2020
00:14:11:           Time: 13:36:55
00:14:11:       Revision: 5ca109d295a6245e2a2f590b3d0085ad5e567aeb
00:14:11:         Branch: master
00:14:11:       Compiler: Visual C++ 2015
00:14:11:        Options: /TP /nologo /EHa /wd4297 /wd4103 /O2 /Zc:throwingNew /MT
00:14:11:       Platform: win32 10
00:14:11:           Bits: 32
00:14:11:           Mode: Release
00:14:11:****************************** FAHClient ******************************
00:14:11:        Version: 7.6.21
00:14:11:         Author: Joseph Coffland <joseph@cauldrondevelopment.com>
00:14:11:      Copyright: 2020 foldingathome.org
00:14:11:       Homepage: https://foldingathome.org/
00:14:11:           Date: Oct 20 2020
00:14:11:           Time: 13:41:04
00:14:11:       Revision: 6efbf0e138e22d3963e6a291f78dcb9c6422a278
00:14:11:         Branch: master
00:14:11:       Compiler: Visual C++ 2015
00:14:11:        Options: /TP /nologo /EHa /wd4297 /wd4103 /O2 /Zc:throwingNew /MT
00:14:11:       Platform: win32 10
00:14:11:           Bits: 32
00:14:11:           Mode: Release
00:14:11:           Args: --open-web-control
00:14:11:         Config: C:\Meine Programme\FAH\Einstellungen und Daten\config.xml
00:14:11:******************************** CBang ********************************
00:14:11:           Date: Oct 20 2020
00:14:11:           Time: 11:36:18
00:14:11:       Revision: 7e4ce85225d7eaeb775e87c31740181ca603de60
00:14:11:         Branch: master
00:14:11:       Compiler: Visual C++ 2015
00:14:11:        Options: /TP /nologo /EHa /wd4297 /wd4103 /O2 /Zc:throwingNew /MT
00:14:11:       Platform: win32 10
00:14:11:           Bits: 32
00:14:11:           Mode: Release
00:14:11:******************************* System ********************************
00:14:11:            CPU: AMD Ryzen Threadripper 3960X 24-Core Processor
00:14:11:         CPU ID: AuthenticAMD Family 23 Model 49 Stepping 0
00:14:11:           CPUs: 32
00:14:11:         Memory: 63.87GiB
00:14:11:    Free Memory: 60.90GiB
00:14:11:        Threads: WINDOWS_THREADS
00:14:11:     OS Version: 6.2
00:14:11:    Has Battery: false
00:14:11:     On Battery: false
00:14:11:     UTC Offset: 1
00:14:11:            PID: 10552
00:14:11:            CWD: C:\Meine Programme\FAH\Einstellungen und Daten
00:14:11:  Win32 Service: false
00:14:11:             OS: Windows 10 Home
00:14:11:        OS Arch: AMD64
00:14:11:           GPUs: 2
00:14:11:          GPU 0: Bus:33 Slot:0 Func:0 NVIDIA:8 TU102 [TITAN RTX] 16310
00:14:11:          GPU 1: Bus:1 Slot:0 Func:0 NVIDIA:8 TU102 [TITAN RTX] 16310
00:14:11:  CUDA Device 0: Platform:0 Device:0 Bus:1 Slot:0 Compute:7.5 Driver:11.2
00:14:11:  CUDA Device 1: Platform:0 Device:1 Bus:33 Slot:0 Compute:7.5 Driver:11.2
00:14:11:OpenCL Device 0: Platform:0 Device:0 Bus:1 Slot:0 Compute:1.2 Driver:461.40
00:14:11:OpenCL Device 1: Platform:0 Device:1 Bus:33 Slot:0 Compute:1.2 Driver:461.40
00:14:11:***********************************************************************
00:14:11:<config>
00:14:11:  <!-- Network -->
00:14:11:  <proxy v=':8080'/>
00:14:11:
00:14:11:  <!-- Slot Control -->
00:14:11:  <power v='FULL'/>
00:14:11:
00:14:11:  <!-- User Information -->
00:14:11:  <passkey v='*****'/>
00:14:11:  <team v='70335'/>
00:14:11:  <user v='EaStBaYtiGeR'/>
00:14:11:
00:14:11:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
00:14:11:  <slot id='1' type='GPU'>
00:14:11:    <client-type v='advanced'/>
00:14:11:    <max-packet-size v='big'/>
00:14:11:    <next-unit-percentage v='100'/>
00:14:11:    <pause-on-start v='True'/>
00:14:11:    <paused v='true'/>
00:14:11:    <pci-bus v='33'/>
00:14:11:    <pci-slot v='0'/>
00:14:11:  </slot>
00:14:11:  <slot id='2' type='GPU'>
00:14:11:    <client-type v='advanced'/>
00:14:11:    <max-packet-size v='big'/>
00:14:11:    <next-unit-percentage v='100'/>
00:14:11:    <pause-on-start v='true'/>
00:14:11:    <paused v='true'/>
00:14:11:    <pci-bus v='1'/>
00:14:11:    <pci-slot v='0'/>
00:14:11:  </slot>
00:14:11:</config>
00:14:11:Trying to access database...
00:14:11:Successfully acquired database lock
00:14:11:FS01:Initialized folding slot 01: gpu:33:0 TU102 [TITAN RTX] 16310
00:14:11:FS02:Initialized folding slot 02: gpu:1:0 TU102 [TITAN RTX] 16310
00:14:16:17:127.0.0.1:New Web session
00:14:35:FS01:Unpaused
00:14:35:FS02:Unpaused
00:14:35:WU02:FS02:Starting
00:14:35:WU02:FS02:Running FahCore: "C:\Meine Programme\FAH\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" "C:\Meine Programme\FAH\Einstellungen und Daten\cores/cores.foldingathome.org/win/64bit/22-0.0.13/Core_22.fah/FahCore_22.exe" -dir 02 -suffix 01 -version 706 -lifeline 10552 -checkpoint 15 -opencl-platform 0 -opencl-device 0 -cuda-device 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia -gpu 0 -gpu-usage 100
00:14:35:WU02:FS02:Started FahCore on PID 6420
00:14:35:WU02:FS02:Core PID:6632
00:14:35:WU02:FS02:FahCore 0x22 started
00:14:35:WU01:FS01:Starting
00:14:35:WU01:FS01:Running FahCore: "C:\Meine Programme\FAH\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" "C:\Meine Programme\FAH\Einstellungen und Daten\cores/cores.foldingathome.org/win/64bit/22-0.0.13/Core_22.fah/FahCore_22.exe" -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 706 -lifeline 10552 -checkpoint 15 -opencl-platform 0 -opencl-device 1 -cuda-device 1 -gpu-vendor nvidia -gpu 1 -gpu-usage 100
00:14:35:WU01:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 7948
00:14:35:WU01:FS01:Core PID:1424
00:14:35:WU01:FS01:FahCore 0x22 started
00:14:36:WU02:FS02:0x22:*********************** Log Started 2021-01-31T00:14:36Z ***********************
00:14:36:WU02:FS02:0x22:*************************** Core22 Folding@home Core ***************************
00:14:36:WU02:FS02:0x22:       Core: Core22
00:14:36:WU02:FS02:0x22:       Type: 0x22
00:14:36:WU02:FS02:0x22:    Version: 0.0.13
00:14:36:WU02:FS02:0x22:     Author: Joseph Coffland <joseph@cauldrondevelopment.com>
00:14:36:WU02:FS02:0x22:  Copyright: 2020 foldingathome.org
00:14:36:WU02:FS02:0x22:   Homepage: https://foldingathome.org/
00:14:36:WU02:FS02:0x22:       Date: Sep 19 2020
00:14:36:WU02:FS02:0x22:       Time: 02:35:58
00:14:36:WU02:FS02:0x22:   Revision: 571cf95de6de2c592c7c3ed48fcfb2e33e9ea7d3
00:14:36:WU02:FS02:0x22:     Branch: core22-0.0.13
00:14:36:WU02:FS02:0x22:   Compiler: Visual C++ 2015
00:14:36:WU02:FS02:0x22:    Options: /TP /nologo /EHa /wd4297 /wd4103 /O2 /Ob3 /Zc:throwingNew /MT
00:14:36:WU02:FS02:0x22:             -DOPENMM_GIT_HASH="\"189320d0\""
00:14:36:WU02:FS02:0x22:   Platform: win32 10
00:14:36:WU02:FS02:0x22:       Bits: 64
00:14:36:WU02:FS02:0x22:       Mode: Release
00:14:36:WU02:FS02:0x22:Maintainers: John Chodera <john.chodera@choderalab.org> and Peter Eastman
00:14:36:WU02:FS02:0x22:             <peastman@stanford.edu>
00:14:36:WU02:FS02:0x22:       Args: -dir 02 -suffix 01 -version 706 -lifeline 6420 -checkpoint 15
00:14:36:WU02:FS02:0x22:             -opencl-platform 0 -opencl-device 0 -cuda-device 0 -gpu-vendor
00:14:36:WU02:FS02:0x22:             nvidia -gpu 0 -gpu-usage 100
00:14:36:WU02:FS02:0x22:************************************ libFAH ************************************
00:14:36:WU02:FS02:0x22:       Date: Sep 7 2020
00:14:36:WU02:FS02:0x22:       Time: 19:09:56
00:14:36:WU02:FS02:0x22:   Revision: 44301ed97b996b63fe736bb8073f22209cb2b603
00:14:36:WU02:FS02:0x22:     Branch: HEAD
00:14:36:WU02:FS02:0x22:   Compiler: Visual C++ 2015
00:14:36:WU02:FS02:0x22:    Options: /TP /nologo /EHa /wd4297 /wd4103 /O2 /Ob3 /Zc:throwingNew /MT
00:14:36:WU02:FS02:0x22:   Platform: win32 10
00:14:36:WU02:FS02:0x22:       Bits: 64
00:14:36:WU02:FS02:0x22:       Mode: Release
00:14:36:WU02:FS02:0x22:************************************ CBang *************************************
00:14:36:WU02:FS02:0x22:       Date: Sep 7 2020
00:14:36:WU02:FS02:0x22:       Time: 19:08:30
00:14:36:WU02:FS02:0x22:   Revision: 33fcfc2b3ed2195a423606a264718e31e6b3903f
00:14:36:WU02:FS02:0x22:     Branch: HEAD
00:14:36:WU02:FS02:0x22:   Compiler: Visual C++ 2015
00:14:36:WU02:FS02:0x22:    Options: /TP /nologo /EHa /wd4297 /wd4103 /O2 /Ob3 /Zc:throwingNew /MT
00:14:36:WU02:FS02:0x22:   Platform: win32 10
00:14:36:WU02:FS02:0x22:       Bits: 64
00:14:36:WU02:FS02:0x22:       Mode: Release
00:14:36:WU02:FS02:0x22:************************************ System ************************************
00:14:36:WU02:FS02:0x22:        CPU: AMD Ryzen Threadripper 3960X 24-Core Processor
00:14:36:WU02:FS02:0x22:     CPU ID: AuthenticAMD Family 23 Model 49 Stepping 0
00:14:36:WU02:FS02:0x22:       CPUs: 48
00:14:36:WU02:FS02:0x22:     Memory: 63.87GiB
00:14:36:WU02:FS02:0x22:Free Memory: 60.86GiB
00:14:36:WU02:FS02:0x22:    Threads: WINDOWS_THREADS
00:14:36:WU02:FS02:0x22: OS Version: 6.2
00:14:36:WU02:FS02:0x22:Has Battery: false
00:14:36:WU02:FS02:0x22: On Battery: false
00:14:36:WU02:FS02:0x22: UTC Offset: 1
00:14:36:WU02:FS02:0x22:        PID: 6632
00:14:36:WU02:FS02:0x22:        CWD: C:\Meine Programme\FAH\Einstellungen und Daten\work
00:14:36:WU02:FS02:0x22:************************************ OpenMM ************************************
00:14:36:WU02:FS02:0x22:   Revision: 189320d0
00:14:36:WU02:FS02:0x22:********************************************************************************
00:14:36:WU02:FS02:0x22roject: 13444 (Run 4758, Clone 20, Gen 1)
00:14:36:WU02:FS02:0x22:Unit: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
00:14:36:WU02:FS02:0x22igital signatures verified
00:14:36:WU02:FS02:0x22:Folding@home GPU Core22 Folding@home Core
00:14:36:WU02:FS02:0x22:Version 0.0.13
00:14:36:WU02:FS02:0x22:  Checkpoint write interval: 50000 steps (5%) [20 total]
00:14:36:WU02:FS02:0x22:  JSON viewer frame write interval: 10000 steps (1%) [100 total]
00:14:36:WU02:FS02:0x22:  XTC frame write interval: 250000 steps (25%) [4 total]
00:14:36:WU02:FS02:0x22:  Global context and integrator variables write interval: 25000 steps (2.5%) [40 total]
00:14:36:WU01:FS01:0x22:*********************** Log Started 2021-01-31T00:14:36Z ***********************
00:14:36:WU01:FS01:0x22:*************************** Core22 Folding@home Core ***************************
00:14:36:WU01:FS01:0x22:       Core: Core22
00:14:36:WU01:FS01:0x22:       Type: 0x22
00:14:36:WU01:FS01:0x22:    Version: 0.0.13
00:14:36:WU01:FS01:0x22:     Author: Joseph Coffland <joseph@cauldrondevelopment.com>
00:14:36:WU01:FS01:0x22:  Copyright: 2020 foldingathome.org
00:14:36:WU01:FS01:0x22:   Homepage: https://foldingathome.org/
00:14:36:WU01:FS01:0x22:       Date: Sep 19 2020
00:14:36:WU01:FS01:0x22:       Time: 02:35:58
00:14:36:WU01:FS01:0x22:   Revision: 571cf95de6de2c592c7c3ed48fcfb2e33e9ea7d3
00:14:36:WU01:FS01:0x22:     Branch: core22-0.0.13
00:14:36:WU01:FS01:0x22:   Compiler: Visual C++ 2015
00:14:36:WU01:FS01:0x22:    Options: /TP /nologo /EHa /wd4297 /wd4103 /O2 /Ob3 /Zc:throwingNew /MT
00:14:36:WU01:FS01:0x22:             -DOPENMM_GIT_HASH="\"189320d0\""
00:14:36:WU01:FS01:0x22:   Platform: win32 10
00:14:36:WU01:FS01:0x22:       Bits: 64
00:14:36:WU01:FS01:0x22:       Mode: Release
00:14:36:WU01:FS01:0x22:Maintainers: John Chodera <john.chodera@choderalab.org> and Peter Eastman
00:14:36:WU01:FS01:0x22:             <peastman@stanford.edu>
00:14:36:WU01:FS01:0x22:       Args: -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 706 -lifeline 7948 -checkpoint 15
00:14:36:WU01:FS01:0x22:             -opencl-platform 0 -opencl-device 1 -cuda-device 1 -gpu-vendor
00:14:36:WU01:FS01:0x22:             nvidia -gpu 1 -gpu-usage 100
00:14:36:WU01:FS01:0x22:************************************ libFAH ************************************
00:14:36:WU01:FS01:0x22:       Date: Sep 7 2020
00:14:36:WU01:FS01:0x22:       Time: 19:09:56
00:14:36:WU01:FS01:0x22:   Revision: 44301ed97b996b63fe736bb8073f22209cb2b603
00:14:36:WU01:FS01:0x22:     Branch: HEAD
00:14:36:WU01:FS01:0x22:   Compiler: Visual C++ 2015
00:14:36:WU01:FS01:0x22:    Options: /TP /nologo /EHa /wd4297 /wd4103 /O2 /Ob3 /Zc:throwingNew /MT
00:14:36:WU01:FS01:0x22:   Platform: win32 10
00:14:36:WU01:FS01:0x22:       Bits: 64
00:14:36:WU01:FS01:0x22:       Mode: Release
00:14:36:WU01:FS01:0x22:************************************ CBang *************************************
00:14:36:WU01:FS01:0x22:       Date: Sep 7 2020
00:14:36:WU01:FS01:0x22:       Time: 19:08:30
00:14:36:WU01:FS01:0x22:   Revision: 33fcfc2b3ed2195a423606a264718e31e6b3903f
00:14:36:WU01:FS01:0x22:     Branch: HEAD
00:14:36:WU01:FS01:0x22:   Compiler: Visual C++ 2015
00:14:36:WU01:FS01:0x22:    Options: /TP /nologo /EHa /wd4297 /wd4103 /O2 /Ob3 /Zc:throwingNew /MT
00:14:36:WU01:FS01:0x22:   Platform: win32 10
00:14:36:WU01:FS01:0x22:       Bits: 64
00:14:36:WU01:FS01:0x22:       Mode: Release
00:14:36:WU01:FS01:0x22:************************************ System ************************************
00:14:36:WU01:FS01:0x22:        CPU: AMD Ryzen Threadripper 3960X 24-Core Processor
00:14:36:WU01:FS01:0x22:     CPU ID: AuthenticAMD Family 23 Model 49 Stepping 0
00:14:36:WU01:FS01:0x22:       CPUs: 48
00:14:36:WU01:FS01:0x22:     Memory: 63.87GiB
00:14:36:WU01:FS01:0x22:Free Memory: 60.86GiB
00:14:36:WU01:FS01:0x22:    Threads: WINDOWS_THREADS
00:14:36:WU01:FS01:0x22: OS Version: 6.2
00:14:36:WU01:FS01:0x22:Has Battery: false
00:14:36:WU01:FS01:0x22: On Battery: false
00:14:36:WU01:FS01:0x22: UTC Offset: 1
00:14:36:WU01:FS01:0x22:        PID: 1424
00:14:36:WU01:FS01:0x22:        CWD: C:\Meine Programme\FAH\Einstellungen und Daten\work
00:14:36:WU01:FS01:0x22:************************************ OpenMM ************************************
00:14:36:WU01:FS01:0x22:   Revision: 189320d0
00:14:36:WU01:FS01:0x22:********************************************************************************
00:14:36:WU01:FS01:0x22roject: 13444 (Run 4966, Clone 45, Gen 1)
00:14:36:WU01:FS01:0x22:Unit: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
00:14:36:WU01:FS01:0x22igital signatures verified
00:14:36:WU01:FS01:0x22:Folding@home GPU Core22 Folding@home Core
00:14:36:WU01:FS01:0x22:Version 0.0.13
00:14:36:WU01:FS01:0x22:  Checkpoint write interval: 50000 steps (5%) [20 total]
00:14:36:WU01:FS01:0x22:  JSON viewer frame write interval: 10000 steps (1%) [100 total]
00:14:36:WU01:FS01:0x22:  XTC frame write interval: 250000 steps (25%) [4 total]
00:14:36:WU01:FS01:0x22:  Global context and integrator variables write interval: 25000 steps (2.5%) [40 total]
00:14:36:WU01:FS01:0x22:There are 4 platforms available.
00:14:36:WU01:FS01:0x22latform 0: Reference
00:14:36:WU01:FS01:0x22latform 1: CPU
00:14:36:WU01:FS01:0x22latform 2: OpenCL
00:14:36:WU01:FS01:0x22:  opencl-device 1 specified
00:14:36:WU01:FS01:0x22latform 3: CUDA
00:14:36:WU01:FS01:0x22:  cuda-device 1 specified
00:14:36:WU02:FS02:0x22:There are 4 platforms available.
00:14:36:WU02:FS02:0x22latform 0: Reference
00:14:36:WU02:FS02:0x22latform 1: CPU
00:14:36:WU02:FS02:0x22latform 2: OpenCL
00:14:36:WU02:FS02:0x22:  opencl-device 0 specified
00:14:36:WU02:FS02:0x22latform 3: CUDA
00:14:36:WU02:FS02:0x22:  cuda-device 0 specified
00:14:44:WU02:FS02:0x22:Attempting to create CUDA context:
00:14:44:WU02:FS02:0x22:  Configuring platform CUDA
00:14:44:WU01:FS01:0x22:Attempting to create CUDA context:
00:14:44:WU01:FS01:0x22:  Configuring platform CUDA
00:14:48:WU01:FS01:0x22:  Using CUDA and gpu 1
00:14:48:WU02:FS02:0x22:  Using CUDA and gpu 0
00:14:48:WU02:FS02:0x22:Completed 250000 out of 1000000 steps (25%)
00:14:48:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 100000 out of 1000000 steps (10%)
00:15:12:Saving configuration to config.xml
00:15:12:<config>
00:15:12:  <!-- Network -->
00:15:12:  <proxy v=':8080'/>
00:15:12:
00:15:12:  <!-- Slot Control -->
00:15:12:  <power v='FULL'/>
00:15:12:
00:15:12:  <!-- User Information -->
00:15:12:  <passkey v='*****'/>
00:15:12:  <team v='70335'/>
00:15:12:  <user v='EaStBaYtiGeR'/>
00:15:12:
00:15:12:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
00:15:12:  <slot id='1' type='GPU'>
00:15:12:    <client-type v='advanced'/>
00:15:12:    <max-packet-size v='big'/>
00:15:12:    <next-unit-percentage v='100'/>
00:15:12:    <pause-on-start v='True'/>
00:15:12:    <pci-bus v='33'/>
00:15:12:    <pci-slot v='0'/>
00:15:12:  </slot>
00:15:12:  <slot id='2' type='GPU'>
00:15:12:    <client-type v='advanced'/>
00:15:12:    <max-packet-size v='big'/>
00:15:12:    <next-unit-percentage v='100'/>
00:15:12:    <pause-on-start v='true'/>
00:15:12:    <pci-bus v='1'/>
00:15:12:    <pci-slot v='0'/>
00:15:12:  </slot>
00:15:12:</config>
00:15:42:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 110000 out of 1000000 steps (11%)
00:15:44:WU02:FS02:0x22:Completed 260000 out of 1000000 steps (26%)
00:16:36:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 120000 out of 1000000 steps (12%)
00:16:39:WU02:FS02:0x22:Completed 270000 out of 1000000 steps (27%)
00:17:30:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 130000 out of 1000000 steps (13%)
00:17:35:WU02:FS02:0x22:Completed 280000 out of 1000000 steps (28%)
00:18:24:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 140000 out of 1000000 steps (14%)
00:18:30:WU02:FS02:0x22:Completed 290000 out of 1000000 steps (29%)
00:18:39:ERROR:Receive error: 997: Überlappender E/A-Vorgang wird verarbeitet.
00:18:44:FS01:Finishing
00:18:44:FS02:Finishing
00:19:18:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 150000 out of 1000000 steps (15%)
00:19:18:WU01:FS01:0x22:Checkpoint completed at step 150000
00:19:26:WU02:FS02:0x22:Completed 300000 out of 1000000 steps (30%)
00:19:27:WU02:FS02:0x22:Checkpoint completed at step 300000
00:19:43:ERROR:Receive error: 997: Überlappender E/A-Vorgang wird verarbeitet.
00:19:54:ERROR:Receive error: 997: Überlappender E/A-Vorgang wird verarbeitet.
00:20:12:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 160000 out of 1000000 steps (16%)
00:20:22:WU02:FS02:0x22:Completed 310000 out of 1000000 steps (31%)
00:21:06:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 170000 out of 1000000 steps (17%)
00:21:18:WU02:FS02:0x22:Completed 320000 out of 1000000 steps (32%)
00:21:30:ERROR:Receive error: 997: Überlappender E/A-Vorgang wird verarbeitet.
00:21:47:ERROR:Receive error: 997: Überlappender E/A-Vorgang wird verarbeitet.
00:22:01:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 180000 out of 1000000 steps (18%)
00:22:14:WU02:FS02:0x22:Completed 330000 out of 1000000 steps (33%)
00:22:36:ERROR:Receive error: 997: Überlappender E/A-Vorgang wird verarbeitet.
00:22:57:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 190000 out of 1000000 steps (19%)
00:23:13:WU02:FS02:0x22:Completed 340000 out of 1000000 steps (34%)
00:23:53:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 200000 out of 1000000 steps (20%)
00:23:53:WU01:FS01:0x22:Checkpoint completed at step 200000
00:24:10:WU02:FS02:0x22:Completed 350000 out of 1000000 steps (35%)
00:24:11:WU02:FS02:0x22:Checkpoint completed at step 350000
00:24:32:ERROR:Receive error: 997: Überlappender E/A-Vorgang wird verarbeitet.
00:24:38:ERROR:Receive error: 997: Überlappender E/A-Vorgang wird verarbeitet.
00:24:49:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 210000 out of 1000000 steps (21%)
00:25:05:ERROR:Receive error: 997: Überlappender E/A-Vorgang wird verarbeitet.
00:25:07:WU02:FS02:0x22:Completed 360000 out of 1000000 steps (36%)
00:25:43:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 220000 out of 1000000 steps (22%)
00:26:04:WU02:FS02:0x22:Completed 370000 out of 1000000 steps (37%)
00:26:39:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 230000 out of 1000000 steps (23%)
00:27:01:WU02:FS02:0x22:Completed 380000 out of 1000000 steps (38%)
00:27:13:ERROR:Receive error: 997: Überlappender E/A-Vorgang wird verarbeitet.


----------



## Bumblebee (31. Januar 2021)

Sorry, noch nie gesehen
Scheint aber trotzdem zu funktionieren


----------



## Skajaquada (31. Januar 2021)

Im Folding@Home Forum steht dazu Folgendes:
klick mich

Am Ende half eine neuere Version des Client oder ein Bios Update um die Meldungen weg zu bekommen.
War aber auch nur eine Hinweismeldung ohne Einfluss auf das Programm.


----------



## ursmii (31. Januar 2021)

EaStBaYtiGeR schrieb:


> Hier noch ein Auszug aus meiner Log Datei:


kleide deine langen logauszüge doch bitte mit
["SPOILER"]
dein text 
["/SPOILER"]
ein.   die *"* musst du entfernen. hier nur zur illustration  
es geht damit nix verloren, macht das forum aber lesbarer.  vielen dank


----------



## Skajaquada (1. Februar 2021)

Nach dem ersten Test der 3080 über Nacht bin ich versucht mal zu schauen was noch so geht mit dem Chip 
Der Takt läuft jetzt im normalen Powerlimit stabil auf 2115 Mhz, damit kommt die 3080 unter Wasser schon sehr nah an die Durchschnittsleistung einer Standard 3090 mit Luft.
Manchmal schon krass, wie viel Performance man durch die WaKü und die niedrigen Temperaturen rausholen kann.
Die 47°C liegen daran, dass die RX6800xt parallel läuft und das Wasser dadurch natürlich wärmer wird. Ohne die Radeon liegt sie bei ca. 43°C.

Auch sehr gut schlägt sich das BeQuiet Straight Power11 mit seinen 1000W. Die 3080 haut ja gerne mal üble Lastspitzen raus und die Anzeige springt je nach WU und beiden GPUs auf Volllast zwischen 800 und 1050 Watt hin und her. 
Für zwei 3080 dürften die 1000 Watt aber definitiv problematisch werden, wenn man sie mal anfeuern möchte.
Mich rettet gerade der "ruhige" Verbrauch der RX6800xt


----------



## Nono15 (1. Februar 2021)

Skajaquada schrieb:


> Nach dem ersten Test der 3080 über Nacht bin ich versucht mal zu schauen was noch so geht mit dem Chip
> Der Takt läuft jetzt im normalen Powerlimit stabil auf 2115 Mhz, damit kommt die 3080 unter Wasser schon sehr nah an die Durchschnittsleistung einer Standard 3090 mit Luft.
> Manchmal schon krass, wie viel Performance man durch die WaKü und die niedrigen Temperaturen rausholen kann.
> Die 47°C liegen daran, dass die RX6800xt parallel läuft und das Wasser dadurch natürlich wärmer wird. Ohne die Radeon liegt sie bei ca. 43°C.
> ...


irre - ich kommm mit der rtx 2070 und der gtx 1080ti nicht mal annähernd an die 9 mio points - schaff da best case gerade um die 5 mio wenn beide auf 24/7 falten würden - schon crazy was die karten da leisten


----------



## kampfschaaaf (1. Februar 2021)

Spät an, die Jungs auf der Main...
... dann mal ans Warmup!
Ist fürchterlich schwierig GraKas an Land zu ziehen. Momentan echt unglaublich Kacke...


----------



## Skajaquada (2. Februar 2021)

kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Spät an, die Jungs auf der Main...
> ... dann mal ans Warmup!
> Ist fürchterlich schwierig GraKas an Land zu ziehen. Momentan echt unglaublich Kacke...


NBB hat immer mal wieder auch 3080er, und tatsächlich häufig günstiger als die Konkurrenz.
Aber die Preise sind natürlich trotzdem vom Mond...


----------



## JayTea (2. Februar 2021)

Jahtari schrieb:


> Moin Moin.
> Dank des freundlichen reminders, dachte ich mir gerade eben so, ich installiere den client jetzt endlich mal wieder. Gesagt, getan.
> 
> oooh, wait....
> ...


Hast du die CPU übertaktet?  Versuch es mal mit Standardsettings.
Wie viele CPU-Slots sind eingestellt?  Keine Primzahl? (Auch nicht durch "-1"?)
Setz mal den flag "pause-on-start" value "true" und starte dann noch mal den Client.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (2. Februar 2021)

Hatte nach dem Absturz die optimierten Settings im Bios geladen und das XML-Profil für den RAM geladen. 
Einstellungsmäßig ist noch alles wie es ist. Die -1 sollte doch dafür sorgen, dass keine Primzahlen genutzt werden bei den Kernen?
Ich probiere deine Tipps dann mal aus, wenn ich daheim bin.


----------



## wolf7 (2. Februar 2021)

Skajaquada schrieb:


> NBB hat immer mal wieder auch 3080er, und tatsächlich häufig günstiger als die Konkurrenz.
> Aber die Preise sind natürlich trotzdem vom Mond...



neben Direktverkauf von einigen Herstellern (ASUS) und der founders edition (NBB) hatten eigentlich nur Mediamarkt/Saturn ansatzweise faire Preise, falls man überhaupt davon sprechen kann. Hab meine RTX3080 Anfang des Jahres bei Saturn geschossen (850€).

Du scheinst aber echt Glück mit deiner zu haben. Meine ASUS TUF geht mit Standardsettings unter Wasser nur auf 2000MHz, wirft auch immer noch beim Falten sporadisch Fehler, bei denen sich der Core aufhängt und nach ca. 10-15 Minuten neustarted.


----------



## Skajaquada (2. Februar 2021)

wolf7 schrieb:


> neben Direktverkauf von einigen Herstellern (ASUS) und der founders edition (NBB) hatten eigentlich nur Mediamarkt/Saturn ansatzweise faire Preise, falls man überhaupt davon sprechen kann. Hab meine RTX3080 Anfang des Jahres bei Saturn geschossen (850€).
> 
> Du scheinst aber echt Glück mit deiner zu haben. Meine ASUS TUF geht mit Standardsettings unter Wasser nur auf 2000MHz, wirft auch immer noch beim Falten sporadisch Fehler, bei denen sich der Core aufhängt und nach ca. 10-15 Minuten neustarted.


Ja mit dem Chip hab ich anscheinend echt Glück gehabt. Konnte sie in den kleinen WUs auf 2160 Mhz stabil halten, das ist schon eine echte Hausnummer ohne das Wasser extra runter zu kühlen.
Allerdings merkt man bei den großen WUs dann das Powerlimit, da fällt sie nämlich wieder auf 2115Mhz ab.

Wo hingegen die RX6800xt dann erst so richtig in Fahrt kommt. Die zeigt erst ab 200.000 Atomen wo die Reise hingehen kann.


----------



## wolf7 (2. Februar 2021)

gerade bisschen rum gespielt, die RTX3080 ist echt speziell im OC. momentan läuft meine bei 2160 MHz, aber mit 1,1V. PerfCap bei GPU-Z steht bei Idle... der Folding@home Core erzeugt ja auch nur ~90% Last.
Powerlimit hatte ich bei der noch nicht als Cap Grund, wenn dann sonst VRel. Aber über Nacht lass ich das so erst mal nicht laufen. Da ist mir Staibilität wichtiger, vor allem da ich schon Probleme hatte.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (3. Februar 2021)

JayTea schrieb:


> Hast du die CPU übertaktet?  Versuch es mal mit Standardsettings.
> Wie viele CPU-Slots sind eingestellt?  Keine Primzahl? (Auch nicht durch "-1"?)
> Setz mal den flag "pause-on-start" value "true" und starte dann noch mal den Client.


kurze rückmeldung:

möglicherweise war der installer hinüber - nachdem ich den f@h-client deinstalliert hatte, hab ich den installer nochmal geladen und mit dem installiert - läuft anstandslos. allerdings hab ich des temp-limit für den prozessor auf noch angenehm kühlbare 60°C gesetzt. ^^


----------



## Gast1659561002 (4. Februar 2021)

und noch ne kleine änderung - ich hab den eco-mode des 5800x für mich entdeckt. Damit taktet der prozessor höher und bleibt trotzdem bei ca.  60°C - nicht schlecht.

allerdings hab ich jetzt ein problem:



> 11:22:28:WARNING:WU01:FS01:Exception: Failed to send results to work server: Failed to connect to 18.188.125.154:80: Es konnte keine Verbindung hergestellt werden, da der Zielcomputer die Verbindung verweigerte.
> 11:22:28:WU01:FS01:Trying to send results to collection server
> 11:22:28:WU01:FS01:Uploading 7.66MiB to 140.163.4.200



... gibt sich das wieder?


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Februar 2021)

Jahtari schrieb:


> ... gibt sich das wieder?



Wir hoffen alle


----------



## Skajaquada (5. Februar 2021)

So langsam scheint es ja wieder zu laufen, der aws3 ist wieder online. Vielleicht sollten wir ein bisschen Hardware für einen redundanten Server spenden 

Und ich glaube die PC-Gemeinde hat sich mit den GPU Preisen abgefunden, zumindest bis auf den extra Zuschlag bei Alternate. Die haben noch genug auf Lager für wirklich potente Käufer 
Zumindest gehen die Nvidia Karten weg wie warme Semmeln, selbst die 3060Ti zu 3070er Preisen. Und die kosten ja schon fast 100% Aufschlag 
Langsam glaube ich die kaufen die Karte, zocken da zwei Wochen mit, und schicken sie dann zurück um die Nächste zu kaufen...


----------



## Research (5. Februar 2021)

Nachdem ich mir Not-RAM gekauft habe, ,eine 64GByte sind in RMA, läuft meiner wieder mit.


----------



## kampfschaaaf (5. Februar 2021)

Die GTX1060 und 1070 laufen jetzt zusammen auf dem 
antiquierten X58-Mainboard mit 4GHz Xeon W3680 (i7-980X).
Meine RX6800XT hat die ganze Zeit nur komische Workloads, 
die nur 140W verbrutzeln und nur für 1600k ppd taugen. PRCG 17800 19, 15, 5
Vorgestern hat sie wie eine 2080ti gerödelt und heute eher wie ne heiße GTX1080.
Mal sehen, was noch an Projekten kommt.


----------



## cx19 (5. Februar 2021)

Ich glaube ich bin zu blöd. Habe den Client eingerichte, einen Passkey beantragt, die Teamnummer eingegeben und folde. Auf der Seite https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com tauceh ich aber nicht auf. Wie komme ich denn da in die statistik? müssen erst puntke errechnet worden sein, boevor ich auftauche?


----------



## Skajaquada (5. Februar 2021)

kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Die GTX1060 und 1070 laufen jetzt zusammen auf dem
> antiquierten X58-Mainboard mit 4GHz Xeon W3680 (i7-980X).
> Meine RX6800XT hat die ganze Zeit nur komische Workloads,
> die nur 140W verbrutzeln und nur für 1600k ppd taugen. PRCG 17800 19, 15, 5
> ...


Die RX6800xt sind sehr stark auf große WUs angewiesen. Erst an 150.000 Atomen kommt sie in Fahrt, ab 200.000 wird sie konkurrenzfähig.
Im  Gegensatz zu den RTX GPUs, die schon kleine WUs schnell berechnen können, aber dann sehr viel weniger von den Großen profitieren.
Wen die Statistik interessiert, dem empfehle ich das F@H in the Dark Plugin für Chrome.
Damit werden die Daten gesammelt und nett aufbereitet dargestellt. Sortiert nach GPU, WU, PPD oder Time.
Die Daten für die Radeons sind aber leider gemischt, also 6800, 6800xt und 6900 zusammengefasst. Daher kommt meine 6800xt meist nur knapp unter die Average Leistung, die RX6900 ist einfach verbreiteter


----------



## CohenCohenson (5. Februar 2021)

cx19 schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich bin zu blöd. Habe den Client eingerichte, einen Passkey beantragt, die Teamnummer eingegeben und folde. Auf der Seite https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com tauceh ich aber nicht auf. Wie komme ich denn da in die statistik? müssen erst puntke errechnet worden sein, boevor ich auftauche?


die Seite aktualiseirt nur alle paar Stunden (3 glaube ich)


Muss sagen mir gefällt die FAH Control nicht, die erhaltenen Punkte stimmen imao zu schlecht mit den erwarteten überein. Gestern z.b. über 100k erwartet und 47000 bekommen, heute 5X000 erwartet und 19k bekommen.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (5. Februar 2021)

cx19 schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich bin zu blöd. Habe den Client eingerichte, einen Passkey beantragt, die Teamnummer eingegeben und folde. Auf der Seite https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com tauceh ich aber nicht auf. Wie komme ich denn da in die statistik? *müssen erst puntke errechnet worden sein, boevor ich auftauche?*


So ist es !


----------



## Skajaquada (5. Februar 2021)

cx19 schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich bin zu blöd. Habe den Client eingerichte, einen Passkey beantragt, die Teamnummer eingegeben und folde. Auf der Seite https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com tauceh ich aber nicht auf. Wie komme ich denn da in die statistik? müssen erst puntke errechnet worden sein, boevor ich auftauche?


Ja du musst erst einen Eintrag bei Folding@Home generiert haben und im Team sein. Dann überträgt der Admin der EOC-Stats deine Daten in die Statistik. Kann also auch mal einen Tag dauern, in der Regel aber nur ein paar Stunden.


----------



## cx19 (5. Februar 2021)

ah! danke für die hinweise! dann installiere ich nun mal den client auf allen rechnern zu hause und in der firma, wo es nicht weiter auffällt.


----------



## farming (5. Februar 2021)

Falls schon immer mal jemand wissen wollte, wieviel PPD man so maximal aus einem 3990X bekommt (leider verdeckt, waren 1,9mio PPD - also ca. vergleichbar mit einer Mobile RTX2080):




__ Imgur
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
imgur.com/gallery/FBw9Of6

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Imgur. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und unmittelbar danach dann, warum ich das direkt wieder lassen werde bzw. vielleicht mal kurz Linux teste:




__ Imgur
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
imgur.com/gallery/sI67ItP

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Imgur. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Er verteilt ständig die Threads so um, das er versucht 2x auf den selben Kernen zu falten. Mit SMT an, also 128 Threads ist es noch schlimmer wegen der 2 Core Groups die Windows hier erstellt. Generell scheint es so zu sein, das der Client mit mehr als 32 Threads nicht sinnvoll umgehen kann.
Bevor ich da Zeit verschwende, weiß jemand ob das unter Linux anders ist? Irgendwer hat doch bestimmt Serverhardware mit multi cpu boards probiert oderso


----------



## Skajaquada (5. Februar 2021)

Leider nein, zum Probieren war mir die Anschaffung zu teuer. Und da die Effizienz mit den GPUs eindeutig besser ist, bin ich auf der Schiene geblieben.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Februar 2021)

@farming:
Ich hab ne Workstation mit Dual-Sockel bin aber nie über 32Threads gekommen.
Momentan sind es sogar nur 8 Threads, hab meine beiden 8-Kerner durch höher getaktete 4-Kerner ersetzt und SMT deaktiviert den so lässt sich es besser zocken. 

Was ich machen würde ist die beiden SMP/CPU-Slots auf 30 stellen den die eingestellten 31 sind Primzahlen und die machen gerne Ärger > würde mich sogar wundern wenn der Client nicht von sich aus reduziert auf 30 oder 28 (steht in der Fahlog drin was er macht).


----------



## ZeroC00L1979 (5. Februar 2021)

farming schrieb:


> Falls schon immer mal jemand wissen wollte, wieviel PPD man so maximal aus einem 3990X bekommt (leider verdeckt, waren 1,9mio PPD - also ca. vergleichbar mit einer Mobile RTX2080):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das nenn ich mal ein schickes Spielzeug  

128 Threads... 


Skajaquada schrieb:


> Die RX6800xt sind sehr stark auf große WUs angewiesen. Erst an 150.000 Atomen kommt sie in Fahrt, ab 200.000 wird sie konkurrenzfähig.
> Im  Gegensatz zu den RTX GPUs, die schon kleine WUs schnell berechnen können, aber dann sehr viel weniger von den Großen profitieren.
> Wen die Statistik interessiert, dem empfehle ich das F@H in the Dark Plugin für Chrome.
> Damit werden die Daten gesammelt und nett aufbereitet dargestellt. Sortiert nach GPU, WU, PPD oder Time.
> Die Daten für die Radeons sind aber leider gemischt, also 6800, 6800xt und 6900 zusammengefasst. Daher kommt meine 6800xt meist nur knapp unter die Average Leistung, die RX6900 ist einfach verbreiteter


Das F@H Dark Plugin kann ich auch nur empfehlen, sehr schick um nen guten Überblick über alle Projekte und GPU's mit den entsprechenden PPD's zu bekommen. Seit neuestem sogar mit Unterscheidung zwischen Windows und Linux PPD's   Und.... es ist dark 





__





						Realtime Folding@Home GPU/CPU PPD Database & Tools
					






					folding.lar.systems


----------



## Research (5. Februar 2021)

farming schrieb:


> Falls schon immer mal jemand wissen wollte, wieviel PPD man so maximal aus einem 3990X bekommt (leider verdeckt, waren 1,9mio PPD - also ca. vergleichbar mit einer Mobile RTX2080):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Probier mal mehrere CPU Slots.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (5. Februar 2021)

Für den Fall, daß ich morgen Abend/ Sonntag Offline bin, liegt es am EISSTURM! 

Bis dahin falte ich aber weiter ...


----------



## farming (5. Februar 2021)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Für den Fall, daß ich morgen Abend/ Sonntag Offline bin, liegt es am EISSTURM!
> 
> Bis dahin falte ich aber weiter ...


Aaaaach, stell nen externen Radi nach draußen, dann kannste sogar mit 100mhz mehr falten das Wochenende


----------



## wolf7 (5. Februar 2021)

farming schrieb:


> Aaaaach, stell nen externen Radi nach draußen, dann kannste sogar mit 100mhz mehr falten das Wochenende


hatte das sogar mal gemacht... in der jetztigen Wohnung fehlt aber das Fensterbrett draußen. hab nen Mora und relativ lange Schläuche mit Schnellkupplungen. Ich heize aber momentan eh viel lieber die Wohnung.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (6. Februar 2021)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Für den Fall, daß ich morgen Abend/ Sonntag Offline bin, liegt es am EISSTURM!
> 
> Bis dahin falte ich aber weiter ...


schlimmer als winter 78/79 wirds doch hoffentlich nicht werden hoffe ich. ^^




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vQgUOPzSiQk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## JayTea (6. Februar 2021)

cx19 schrieb:


> ah! danke für die hinweise! dann installiere ich nun mal den client auf allen rechnern zu hause und in der firma, wo es nicht weiter auffällt.


Ganz dünnes Eis. Das würde ich nur machen, wenn ich der Chef bin!



CohenCohenson schrieb:


> die Seite aktualiseirt nur alle paar Stunden (3 glaube ich)
> 
> 
> Muss sagen mir gefällt die FAH Control nicht, die erhaltenen Punkte stimmen imao zu schlecht mit den erwarteten überein. Gestern z.b. über 100k erwartet und 47000 bekommen, heute 5X000 erwartet und 19k bekommen.


Kann es sein, dass du nur die Basispunkte bekommst, weil du keinen aktiven Passkey eingetragen hast?!


----------



## c00LsPoT (6. Februar 2021)

Ich bekomme für die 3090 seit Ewigkeiten nur noch Projekt 17800. Das gibt nur die Hälfte der sonst üblichen Punkte. Nervt mich so ein Bisschen .

EDIT: Klasse, die 1080Ti erhält jetzt auch Projekt 17800.


----------



## ovicula (6. Februar 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Skajaquada schrieb:


> Zumindest gehen die Nvidia Karten weg wie warme Semmeln, selbst die 3060Ti zu 3070er Preisen. Und die kosten ja schon fast 100% Aufschlag
> Langsam glaube ich die kaufen die Karte, zocken da zwei Wochen mit, und schicken sie dann zurück um die Nächste zu kaufen...



Die Karten sind alle hier:









						Kryptowährungen: Chinesische Miner erobern Iran mit Stromausfällen
					

Geheime chinesische Mining-Farmen sorgen im Iran für Stromausfälle, im Januar war sogar die Hauptstadt Teheran betroffen.




					www.computerbase.de
				




Und das, was die da in demVideo zeigen, soll wohl eine kleine (noch nicht fertige) Farm sein.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Februar 2021)

ovicula schrieb:


> Die Karten sind alle hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Darum mag ich die Miner nicht > sie machen Geld damit (ist nicht mal was sinnvolles ) und wir Normalbürger dürfen die Zeche in Form von total überhöhten Preisen bezahlen.


----------



## beastyboy79 (6. Februar 2021)

Lulz, drei Grakas am werkeln, aber nur 200K Punkte zweimal hintereinander...??? WTF?


----------



## Blende8 (6. Februar 2021)

c00LsPoT schrieb:


> Ich bekomme für die 3090 seit Ewigkeiten nur noch Projekt 17800. Das gibt nur die Hälfte der sonst üblichen Punkte. Nervt mich so ein Bisschen .
> 
> EDIT: Klasse, die 1080Ti erhält jetzt auch Projekt 17800.


Die 17800er bringen bei mir auch nur so ca. 3,3 Mio PPD. Und die 3090 macht komische Geräusche bei denen. Keine Ahnung wie ich die beschreiben soll
Blende8


----------



## c00LsPoT (6. Februar 2021)

Der Takt steigt bei 17800 bei der 1080Ti und 3090 auf unübliche Werte (1080Ti 1.99GHz statt 1.94GHz und 3090 1.95GHz statt 1.87GHz). Aber beide haben nur eine Auslastung von 91%. Punkte sind bei beiden Karten halbiert.


----------



## Blende8 (6. Februar 2021)

Der Takt geht bei mir auch höher bei denen. Aber seltsamerweise die Temperatur runter. Ich falte die bei 38°C GPU Temperatur (unter Wasser)


----------



## wolf7 (6. Februar 2021)

Blende8 schrieb:


> Die 17800er bringen bei mir auch nur so ca. 3,3 Mio PPD. Und die 3090 macht komische Geräusche bei denen. Keine Ahnung wie ich die beschreiben soll
> Blende8



Spulen fiepen?


----------



## Blende8 (6. Februar 2021)

Denke ich nicht. Es ist eher wie so ein Kratzen als würden Lüfter schleifen. Aber da sind keine Lüfter mehr


----------



## wolf7 (6. Februar 2021)

ok, weil die Spulen meiner RTX3080 fiepen bei einigen WUs ganz schön. Könnte man auch als Kratzen interpretieren aber sind definitiv die Spulen.


----------



## Blende8 (6. Februar 2021)

Ich kenne Spulenfiepen eigentlich nicht. Hab nen ordentlichen Tinnitus in beiden Ohren und dachte ich wäre dagegen immun


----------



## farming (6. Februar 2021)

Ja, bei meiner 3090 kann ich die komischen WUs für halbe Punkte auch direkt hören, deutlich anders als das (deutlich leisere) Spulengeräusch was sie sonst beim falten macht. Ebenfalls unter Wasser die Karte.
Denke mal die Last und damit die Frequenz in der da Strom gepulst wird ist einfach deutlich anders. Aber ordentlich Punkte dürften sie trotzdem dafür rausrücken...


----------



## Gsonz (6. Februar 2021)

Werden euch momentan auch keine Punkte gutgeschrieben bzw. sehr verspätet? Mein Zweitrechner hat die ganze Nacht durchgefaltet, bis jetzt ist davon nichts in den Stats zu sehen.


----------



## ursmii (6. Februar 2021)

wolf7 schrieb:


> ok, weil die Spulen meiner RTX3080 fiepen bei einigen WUs ganz schön. Könnte man auch als Kratzen interpretieren aber sind definitiv die Spulen.


bei mir am signatur-system friepen die spulen bei den 17800er WUs "ohnrenschmerzend", so dass ich cancer während dem arbeiten daran rausnehmen musste.
variieren der power oder der frequenzen hat keine besserung gebracht.
auch das WaKü-System friept, aber das steht in einem andern raum.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Februar 2021)

Gsonz schrieb:


> Werden euch momentan auch keine Punkte gutgeschrieben bzw. sehr verspätet? Mein Zweitrechner hat die ganze Nacht durchgefaltet, bis jetzt ist davon nichts in den Stats zu sehen.


Läuft alles Normal.

Hast du mal kontrolliert ob der Faltname noch richtig eingetragen ist?
Gab es schon ein paar Mal dass der aus unerfindlichen Gründen rausgeflogen war.


----------



## Gsonz (7. Februar 2021)

Name und Passkey sind bei beiden Rechnern noch drin. Trotzdem habe ich von beiden bisher keine Punkte mehr gutgeschrieben bekommen. Kommt vielleicht noch.


----------



## CohenCohenson (7. Februar 2021)

JayTea schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass du nur die Basispunkte bekommst, weil du keinen aktiven Passkey eingetragen hast?!


nope, hab nen Passkey


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Februar 2021)

@CohenCohenson:
Laut deinem Account hast du erst 3 WUs durchgefaltet und erfolgreich abgegeben > der Passkey muss durch 10 WUs erstmal freigeschaltet werden damit du die Bonuspunkte bekommst.









						CohenCohenson User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for CohenCohenson. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## cx19 (7. Februar 2021)

ich bin endlich dabei. hat auch lange genug gedauert, bis ich in der Datenbank aufgetaucht bin. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doleo (7. Februar 2021)

Habe auch noch keine Punkte bekommen. Erster Lauf war gestern am NM. Ich hoffe, da kommt noch was nach. Wäre nicht das erste Mal. Aber mehr als 1 Tag Verzögerung ist schon viel.


----------



## lucasfah (7. Februar 2021)

farming schrieb:


> Falls schon immer mal jemand wissen wollte, wieviel PPD man so maximal aus einem 3990X bekommt (leider verdeckt, waren 1,9mio PPD - also ca. vergleichbar mit einer Mobile RTX2080):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Moin moin. Auf Linux gibt's dieses Limit nicht. Da kannst du alle 128 Threads auf einem Slot laufen lassen und der benutzt dann auch jeden Thread. Bekommste noch den Zeit-Bonus weil du ja auch mit dem einen Slot extrem schnell fertig bist. Ich rechne mit 2.5m PPD oder mehr bei Core A7 und an die 3.5m bei Core A8. Und lad dir gerne mal die "Folding@Home in the Dark"-Browser Extension runter. Der 3990X fehlt da noch in der Datenbank. Hättest dann auch die Nummer 1. 


farming schrieb:


> Aaaaach, stell nen externen Radi nach draußen, dann kannste sogar mit 100mhz mehr falten das Wochenende


-10°C hier in Sachsen. Hab mein Fenster komplett auf...Thermometer zeigt im Zimmer 3.5°C. Der 5950X läuft 200 MHz höher als sonst und die 2070 Super freut sich auch über 75MHz mehr Takt bei der selben Spannung. 😂 (Boost Binning!)


Skajaquada schrieb:


> Ich hab gerade mal gedacht, lass den Ryzen 5900x mal nicht so rumgammeln und ihn mitfalten. Jetzt verstehe ich eure Fragen zur Auslastung der CPU und der Performance zusammen mit GPUs
> Hatte bisher immer nur den Prozessor bei den Radeons mitlaufen lassen, da war das völlig egal. Bei den beiden 2080Ti kann ich nicht mal die Hälfte der Kerne falten lasen, ohne 10-15% Leistung pro GPU zu verlieren.
> Ist das in dieser Größenordnung normal bei den Nvidia Karten? So viel kann die CPU echt nicht wieder aufholen, wie ich da verliere


Das liegt an Windows und ich musste das auch erst langsam verstehen. Auf Linux kann ich problemlos 30/32 Kerne vom 5950X falten lassen und die 2070 Super hat keine Einbußen...Windows sind die Desktop-Anwendungen am Wichtigsten...danach der A7/A8-CPU-Core von F@H und dann der Kern für den x22-Core für die Grafikkarte...ich musste auf 20 Threads runterstellen damit die GPU glatt läuft...

Kann jedem echt nur empfehlen, Linux PopOS im Dual-Boot mit Windows zu installieren. Dauert 20 Minuten und wenn man Linux laufen lässt während man schläft/nicht am PC ist, anstatt Windows, kann das nen immensen Unterschied machen. Hier ein paar Zahlen für euch zum Vergleich (natürlich immer mit der selben WU);;

R9 5950X bei A8-Core:
Windows: 200.000-240.000 PPD
Linux: 550.000-670.000 PPD
(Echt krasser Unterschied)

2070 Super Gaming X Trio:
Windows: 2.400.000-2.800.000 PPD
Linux: 3.000.000-3.300.000 PPD

(Ehemalige CPU) R7 2700X bei A8-Core:
Windows: 90.000-110.000 PPD
Linux: 140.000-170.000 PPD

Mein Zephyrus G14 werde ich auch noch versuchen irgendwie auf Linux Dual-Boot zu bekommen. Wäre ein R5 4600HS, ne Vega 11 iGPU und ne 1650 Ti. Kann die Ergebnisse dann auch gerne wieder hier teilen. 😂

Entschuldigt den langen Eintrag, bin neu hier und dachte ich würde mal zu einigen Sachen meinen Senf dazugeben. 😜


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Februar 2021)

Doleo schrieb:


> Habe auch noch keine Punkte bekommen. Erster Lauf war gestern am NM. Ich hoffe, da kommt noch was nach. Wäre nicht das erste Mal. Aber mehr als 1 Tag Verzögerung ist schon viel.


Beim letzten Update wurden dir 160'599 Punkte für zwei WUs gutgeschrieben.


----------



## Doleo (7. Februar 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Beim letzten Update wurden dir 160'599 Punkte für zwei WUs gutgeschrieben.


Danke, habs auch grad gesehen....die Frage ist nur welche das
 waren


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Februar 2021)

Müsstest deine Log durchschauen und zusammenrechnen welche WUs das waren.


----------



## CohenCohenson (8. Februar 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Laut deinem Account hast du erst 3 WUs durchgefaltet und erfolgreich abgegeben > der Passkey muss durch 10 WUs erstmal freigeschaltet werden damit du die Bonuspunkte bekommst.


Aha, das hab ich nicht gewusst, dann stimmen die erwarteten Punkte natürlich trotzdem nicht, aber danke für die Info


----------



## cx19 (8. Februar 2021)

Doleo schrieb:


> Habe auch noch keine Punkte bekommen. Erster Lauf war gestern am NM. Ich hoffe, da kommt noch was nach. Wäre nicht das erste Mal. Aber mehr als 1 Tag Verzögerung ist schon viel.



Bei mir hat es gut einen Tag gedauert...halte durch!


----------



## Gsonz (8. Februar 2021)

Meine WU von gestern abend wurde mir inzwischen gutgeschrieben, vorherige Workunits fehlen aber noch. Sehr komisch 

Edit: Die WUs von heute früh sind mir auch schon gutgeschrieben worden, die von gestern und vorgestern wurden aber anscheinend irgendwie "vergessen".


----------



## JeansOn (8. Februar 2021)

Gsonz schrieb:


> Meine WU von gestern abend wurde mir inzwischen gutgeschrieben, vorherige Workunits fehlen aber noch. Sehr komisch
> 
> Edit: Die WUs von heute früh sind mir auch schon gutgeschrieben worden, die von gestern und vorgestern wurden aber anscheinend irgendwie "vergessen".


Wenn Du sicher bist, dann schau mal da:
missing Work

Vielleicht magst Du den Mitfalter ja unterstützen.


----------



## cx19 (9. Februar 2021)

Ich habe aktuell das Phänomen, dass mir die Punkte und WU im extremeoverclocking angezeigt werden (https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=1207042) und in den foldingstats die punkte nicht auftauchen (https://stats.foldingathome.org/donor/cx19).

Habe 3.4 Mio. vs 2.4 Mio. Irgendwo wurden die Puntke und WU also vermertk. Nur wo!?


----------



## Traylite (9. Februar 2021)

Läuft momentan bei mir auch nicht gut. 
Der output verzögert sich stark und so ists bei mir rund 1,7 mio 
durchschnitt am Tag der in den keller gegangen ist.
Irgendwann wirds einem aber wieder gutgeschrieben, dauert nur etwas.


----------



## kampfschaaaf (9. Februar 2021)

Die 17800er nerven meine Spulen und mich. Die GPU geht dabei runter auf 140W. Scheinbar sind momentan äußerst viele dieser Miniberechnungen unterwegs, weil wohl alle damit kämpfen.
Wird Zeit für die fetten Dinger, damit wieder ne 4 vor der Mio steht.


----------



## blue_focus (10. Februar 2021)

Ich hab momentan eher ziemliche Stabilitätsprobleme. Dachte anfangs es liegt vielleicht am GPU Undervolting. Also hab ichs mal mit Stocksettings versucht. Aber auch da kracht mir der fah_core22 gerne mal ab, teilweise mehrfach pro WU. Das Doofe dabei ist: Er kracht nicht nur ab, sonder stalled einfach und tut nix mehr bis ich den Prozess kille. 
Bin immer noch COVID-Folden.


----------



## DOcean (10. Februar 2021)

Setz mal den Takt was runter, Folding ist empfindlich, da geht manchmal sogar Stock nicht gut...


----------



## wolf7 (10. Februar 2021)

blue_focus schrieb:


> Ich hab momentan eher ziemliche Stabilitätsprobleme. Dachte anfangs es liegt vielleicht am GPU Undervolting. Also hab ichs mal mit Stocksettings versucht. Aber auch da kracht mir der fah_core22 gerne mal ab, teilweise mehrfach pro WU. Das Doofe dabei ist: Er kracht nicht nur ab, sonder stalled einfach und tut nix mehr bis ich den Prozess kille.
> Bin immer noch COVID-Folden.



wie lang hast du denn gewartet? weil eigentlich triggered nach ca. 10-15 minuten der watchdog vom core und startet von selbst neu. Hatte ich ne Zeit lang auch und ging immer von selbst weiter.

Bei mir kam dann immer die Meldung und nach ner Weile ging es von selbst weiter bzw. sagt er dann irgendwann glaub ich "hard shutdown" und danach ging es weiter. Die Ursache habe ich aber nie gefunden, weil die GPU sonst ohne Probleme lief und momentan auch wieder läuft.


```
13:12:41:WU00:FS01:0x22:Watchdog triggered, requesting soft shutdown down
```


----------



## Doleo (10. Februar 2021)

Ich wollte nur vermelden, dass meine Punkte vom WE gestern nacht/heute nachgeliefert wurden (3 pm @ 09.02. bei extreme overclocking). Die Verzögerungen sind also zum Teil ziemlich massiv.


----------



## ursmii (11. Februar 2021)

wolf7 schrieb:


> wie lang hast du denn gewartet? weil eigentlich triggered nach ca. 10-15 minuten der watchdog vom core und startet von selbst neu. Hatte ich ne Zeit lang auch und ging immer von selbst weiter.
> 
> Bei mir kam dann immer die Meldung und nach ner Weile ging es von selbst weiter bzw. sagt er dann irgendwann glaub ich "hard shutdown" und danach ging es weiter. Die Ursache habe ich aber nie gefunden, weil die GPU sonst ohne Probleme lief und momentan auch wieder läuft.
> 
> ...


bei mir hat der watchdog (höre das auch zum ersten mal) nie funktioniert.
nun stelle ich den crash des FAHclients fest durch messen der GPU-Temp mit HWInfo64 fest. durch die wasserkühlung sinkt die rasch auf den schwellwert von 34°C runter und dann

```
REM    batch-file zum restart des F@H nachdem er sich verabschiedet hat
taskkill /IM HFM.exe
timeout /t 2 /nobreak
taskkill /IM FAHClient.exe
timeout /t 3 /nobreak
echo " *************** STARTING F@H" >>  _alert-mail.txt
start "" "C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Folding@home.lnk"
timeout /t 5 /nobreak
echo " *************** starting HFM" >>  _alert-mail.txt
start "" "C:\Users\ursm\Desktop\HFM.NET.lnk"
timeout /t 5 /nobreak
FAHCLIENT --send-unpause
```
starte ich FAH & HFM neu. im hintergrund schicke ich mir noch eine mail und einen push
selten kann es vorkommen, dass ich ihn auch abschiesse wenn der download zu lange delayed ist


----------



## DOcean (11. Februar 2021)

HFM musste ich noch nie neustarten wenn ich den Client neustarte, der verbindet sich dann einfach neu bei mir....

(hab aber auch getrennte Systeme für beides)


----------



## binär-11110110111 (13. Februar 2021)

Wenn D A S !!! so weiter geht, muß ich (aus finanziellen Gründen) kürzer treten. Verfügbarkeit und Preiswucher werden immer schlimmer. Hinzu kommt, daß der unendliche Corona-Lockdown die Finanzen eh schon gebeutelt hat - grrr...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Februar 2021)

Ärgerlich aber leider auch verständlich.


----------



## brooker (13. Februar 2021)

... ich hoffe unsere FoPaSa GPUs halten durch! Es gibt nämlich keinen Ersatz.


----------



## Skajaquada (14. Februar 2021)

Ja die Preise überschreiten gerade die 3000€ für die RTX3090. Das ist echt nicht mehr rational, selbst für Miner.
Bin ja mal gespannt ob von den RTX3060 überhaupt welche im Handel ankommen.
Denke da wurden den Vertrieblern wahrscheinlich jetzt schon solche Preise geboten, die im Handel nicht zu erzielen sind. Dann gehen die auch direkt in die Farmen...

Immerhin halten sich die AMD Karten relativ stabil, auch wenn die Preise auch viel zu hoch sind.
Da hat man als Gamer noch das Glück, dass die nicht so zum Minen taugen.
Aber zum Zocken kann ich die RX6800xt definitiv empfehlen. Der Aufpreis zur RX6900xt ist allerdings unsinnig...


----------



## Gast1659561002 (14. Februar 2021)

Skajaquada schrieb:


> Ja die Preise überschreiten gerade die 3000€ für die RTX3090.








						NVIDIA Grafikkarte GeForce RTX 3090 Founders Edition.: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
					

NVIDIA Grafikkarte GeForce RTX 3090 Founders Edition. - Kostenloser Versand ab 29€. Jetzt bei Amazon.de bestellen!



					www.amazon.de


----------



## Skajaquada (14. Februar 2021)

Jahtari schrieb:


> NVIDIA Grafikkarte GeForce RTX 3090 Founders Edition.: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
> 
> 
> NVIDIA Grafikkarte GeForce RTX 3090 Founders Edition. - Kostenloser Versand ab 29€. Jetzt bei Amazon.de bestellen!
> ...


Na ja ich gehe von den "normalen" Händlern aus. Amazon hatte schon immer Phantasiepreise.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Februar 2021)

Auweia, bei euch kostet ja die 3090 fasst die Hälfte mehr. 

Hier in der Schweiz gibt es bei einer Elektronikkette mit 5 Ladenlokalen hier in der Schweiz die 3090 ab 2'000€ (nicht lagernd aber bestellbar).


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. Februar 2021)

Nicht lagernd beideutet quasi, kommt im Sommer, vielleicht, ggf. unter umständen, ... 

Aber, Mindfactory hat immerhin 6900er da gehabt, heute morgen, so um die 1300-1500€ iirc.


----------



## Richu006 (15. Februar 2021)

Hier sind ja die Profis.

Ich bin ja glücklicher Besitzer einer schönen 3090. Da Minimg umd co ja aktuell in aller munde ist, habe ich mich auch etwas schlau gemacht.

Ich könnte mit meiner 3090 atm ca. 15 Dollar/Tag mit mining verdienen.

Oder ich könnte etwas gutes Tun und hier mitfalten. 

Die Frage ist. Was habe ich davon wenn ich mitfalte? Ausser einer höheren Stromrechnung?

Mir ist klar, dass Folding @ home ein soziales Projekt ist. 
Trotzdem Hinterfrage ich gerne Dinge.

Ich frage mich zb. Wenn ich mithelfe ein Medikament zu generieren. Ohne Gegenleistung? Dann sollte am Ende das Medikament auch unentgeltlich rauagegeben werden.

Aber irgendwie habe ich das miese Gefühl, dass hier gutmütige Leute mit ihrer Rechenleistung ausgenutzt werden. Damit sich dann irgendwelche Pharma Riesen, eine goldene Nase verdienen.

Oder kann mich jemand mit dem Gegenteil überzeugen?


----------



## DOcean (15. Februar 2021)

die meisten deiner Fragen werden hier beantwortet: https://foldingathome.org/home/

Und nein dahinter steht kein Pharma Riese, sondern diverse Unis: https://foldingathome.org/about/the-foldinghome-consortium/

Und nein das kann dir keiner garantieren das "deine" Rechenleistung nicht ausgenutzt wird.

Am Ende ist es wie vieles ein Hobby wo bis auf dem Spass erstmal nix bei rum kommt.


----------



## JeansOn (15. Februar 2021)

Richu006 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ich frage mich zb. Wenn ich mithelfe ein Medikament zu generieren. Ohne Gegenleistung? Dann sollte am Ende das Medikament auch unentgeltlich rauagegeben werden.
> 
> ...



Forschung ist doch eher in die Zukunft gerichtet. Was heißt denn Gegenleistung? (Ich kritisiere hier nicht die Fragestellung)
Manch einem reicht es, wenn in dieser Zukunft aufgrund dieses F@H Projektes ein Medikament entwickelt werden kann. Einem anderen genügt das Verständnis einer Krankheit, der Abläufe von der Entstehung an. ...

Mir ist wichtig, daß mein Tun nicht einfach ein Ergebnis produziert, welches dann von der Industrie kommerziell ausgeschlachtet wird.  ... und wenn das Schicksal es will, zahle ich nochmal, dann aber richtig.

DOcean hat bereits einen prima Ansatz für die Suche nach Antworten geliefert. 
Hier steht für mich das Entscheidende:
https://foldingathome.org/papers-results/
Wichtig ist mir also, daß  die wissenschaftlichen Ergebnisse frei für andere sind und genutzt werden können.

Dieses und andere Teams sind aus meiner Sicht ein lockerer Zusammenschluß von Technikbegeisterten, die häufig mit einer gewissen wissenschaftlichen Prämisse hier mitmachen.

Im Übrigen freut es mich sehr, wenn Dinge hinterfragt werden. Das führt dann oft genug zu einer gewissen Erdung im Denken, aber auch im Tun.


----------



## Richu006 (15. Februar 2021)

JeansOn schrieb:


> Forschung ist doch eher in die Zukunft gerichtet. Was heißt denn Gegenleistung?


Naja halt eben eine Gegenleistung. Zb  in Form von Punkten. Welche im Erfolgsfall evtl. Vergütet würden. Oder ja so was in die Richtung.

Oder punkte. Wo man dann ab einer gewissen Punktzahl einmal zu ihnen eingeladen wird. Um mal zu sehen was die da so treiben oder sowas in die Richtung.

Einfach etwas, das bisschen ansporn wäre. Seine Rechenleistung da zu opfern.

Wie gesagt. Beim minen erhält man ja direkt eine Gegenleistung in Form von Kryptowährungen. 

Und ich wäge im moment ab.

Lasse ich meine 3090 Ether minen ist die GPU potentiell in 4 Monaten bezahlt. (Je nach kurse und co. Aber es ist ein potentielles Szenario)

Lasse ich dagegen die gpu 4 Monate falten. Habe ich irgendwie gar nichts. Nichtmal im optimalfall. Denn da werden nur andere Reich, wenn sie ein Medikament welches mit meiner Hilfe entstanden ist verkaufen.

Ich mag das Projekt. Aber so wie ich das sehe. Scheint mining viel der bessere Deal zu sein.

Mit Luft und Liebe kann ich nämlich auch keine Rechnungen bezahlen... nichtmal stromrechnungen.

Aber danke für die Antworten.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. Februar 2021)

@Richu006 
Punkte gibt es bei F@H schon nur kannst du damit nichts kaufen oder so, sind nur zum Ansporn > https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_summary.php?s=&t=70335

Auch wenn ich jetzt Anti-Werbung für unser Faltteam mache (), es gibt da noch das EVGA-Faltteam:
Wenn du dort im Monat eine bestimmte Anzahl F@H-Punkte erfaltest bekommst du EVGA-Punkte die du dann im Shop von EVGA als Geldgutschein anrechnen lassen kannst.


Jetzt geh mal kurz in dich und frage dich was dir lieber ist:

- Bei F@H sich an der Grundlagenforschung von Krankheiten beteiligen und in ein paar Jahren/Jahrzenten sehr wahrscheinlich ein Medikament/Therapie zu haben die bis dato unheilbar war.

-Bei Mining kommt böse gesagt nur ein nutzloser Zahlensalat raus der ohne den finanziellen Aspekt zu nix zu gebrauchen ist.


----------



## Richu006 (15. Februar 2021)

Ok klingt schon gar nicht so schlecht. Eben genau so was wie EVGA da macht schwebt mir vor 



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @Richu006
> -Bei Mining kommt böse gesagt nur ein nutzloser Zahlensalat raus der ohne den finanziellen Aspekt zu nix zu gebrauchen ist.



Das stimmt. Ich wäre dafür eine Faltwährung zu generieren. Anstatt gemint wird gefaltet. Und kriegt dann die Währung.

Steölt euch vor wenn alle miner auf den Zug aufspringen würden!

Dann würde die unnötige Energieverschwendung entlich nicht mehr einfach sinnlos verpuffen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. Februar 2021)

@Richu006
Sowas ähnliches in Form eines Faltteams gibt es sogar aber frag mich jetzt nicht wie die genau heißen (glaube aber nicht wissen > irgendwas was mit Currcoin oder so ähnlich) oder wie das im Detail funktioniert.


----------



## Skajaquada (16. Februar 2021)

Beim Team Curecoin bekommt man auch einen Gegenwert in Kryptowährung.
Wenn es also ums Geld geht macht das dort dann mehr Sinn.


----------



## Richu006 (16. Februar 2021)

Skajaquada schrieb:


> Beim Team Curecoin bekommt man auch einen Gegenwert in Kryptowährung.
> Wenn es also ums Geld geht macht das dort dann mehr Sinn.


Mir geht es zwar nicht primär uns Geld. Aber zu einem kleinen zustoss, welcher zumindest die Stromkostem deckt sage ich natürlich nicht nein.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (16. Februar 2021)

Uns wird es in DE nicht einfach gemacht:

Wo Strom weltweit am teuersten ist (Oktober 2020)

Platz 10: Irland (23,70 Cent)
Platz 9: Ruanda (23,86 Cent)
Platz 8: Barbados (24,48 Cent)
Platz 7: Japan (24,64 Cent)
Platz 6: Kap Verde (24,94 Cent)
Platz 5: Portugal (26,40 Cent)
Platz 4: Belgien (26,60 Cent)
Platz 3: Bahamas (27,73 Cent)
Platz 2: Dänemark (27,81 Cent pro Kilowattstunde)

Und der unangefochtene Gewinner ist: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Platz 1: Schlaaaaaand mit (32,10 Cent pro Kilowattstunde)


----------



## Skajaquada (17. Februar 2021)

Ich teste gerade mal was bei Curecoin so rumkommt. Schätze meine 3080 auf 10 Coins pro Tag, das wären theoretisch 80ct. 
Grob geschätzt die Hälfte der Stromkosten, zumindest ohne weitere Tests.
In wie weit man die Coins dann zu barer Münze machen kann hab ich noch nicht geschaut.
Aber der Kurs scheint zumindest recht stabil zu sein.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (17. Februar 2021)

Wie


binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Wenn D A S !!! so weiter geht, muß ich (aus finanziellen Gründen) kürzer treten. Verfügbarkeit und Preiswucher werden immer schlimmer. Hinzu kommt, daß der unendliche Corona-Lockdown die Finanzen eh schon gebeutelt hat - grrr...


Da ich mir keine neue GPU (wenn überhaupt verfügbar) leisten kann, benötige ich meine derzeitige Falt-GPU als Notreserve. Soll heißen, daß ich bis auf Weiteres leider raus bin.  Client bleibt aber installiert und eingestellt, auch werde ich hier weiterhin mein "Unwesen" treiben. Sollte sich die Lage wieder bessern, bin ich wieder ON. Auch bei Aktionen mache ich nach wie vor mit. Euch allen weiterhin gut Falt und geht sorgsam mit Eurer Hardware um (Temperatur/ Übertaktung), denn es gibt leider keine Neue !


----------



## NatokWa (17. Februar 2021)

Hat noch jemand das Problem das F@H zwar fröhlich faltet, fertige WU's problemlos hochläd, aber NULL Punkte auf dem "Konto" landen ? 

Mein Sys (Sig.) läuft wie vor der Faltwoche wieder mit reduzierter Leistung bei ~4,5 - 5 Millionen PPD aber NICHTS taucht auf davon. Weder auf F@H direkt udn erst recht net auf Overclockers, meine Sig beweist es mit einem einzigen Klick *g*. Da hats ja schon wöhrend der Faltwoche gehackt, aber ich glaub jetzt dreht die Statistik erst richtig am Rad ......


----------



## ZeroC00L1979 (17. Februar 2021)

NatokWa schrieb:


> Hat noch jemand das Problem das F@H zwar fröhlich faltet, fertige WU's problemlos hochläd, aber NULL Punkte auf dem "Konto" landen ?
> 
> Mein Sys (Sig.) läuft wie vor der Faltwoche wieder mit reduzierter Leistung bei ~4,5 - 5 Millionen PPD aber NICHTS taucht auf davon. Weder auf F@H direkt udn erst recht net auf Overclockers, meine Sig beweist es mit einem einzigen Klick *g*. Da hats ja schon wöhrend der Faltwoche gehackt, aber ich glaub jetzt dreht die Statistik erst richtig am Rad ......



Also bei mir gibt es nach den zwei, drei Hick-Ups in der Faltwoche eigentlich keine Probleme mehr mit der Statistik. Ich hatte aber auch meine Client's neu gestartet nachdem bei mir auch Punkte gefehlt hatten, seitdem alles wieder problemlos 

Am besten den kompletten Client einmal runter und einmal neu drauf ziehen, dann sollte es auf jeden Fall wieder korrekt falten und vor allem auch zählen


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Februar 2021)

ZeroC00L1979 schrieb:


> Also bei mir gibt es nach den zwei, drei Hick-Ups in der Faltwoche eigentlich keine Probleme mehr mit der Statistik.


Bei mir das selbe


----------



## binär-11110110111 (18. Februar 2021)

O.K., arbeite gerade mit Hochdruck an einer Lösung. Bin schließlich seit dem 07.10.2014 nahezu durchgehend dabei. Ich kann einfach nicht aufhören, ist halt mein "Hobby".


----------



## NatokWa (18. Februar 2021)

Ich muste nach dem Ausbau der 1050Ti den Client sowiso neu Installieren mit allem drum und dran weil er nicht mehr laufen wollte ... dazustecken ging ohne Probleme, entfernen führt zu "Wo ist die Hardware ? Kann nicht sein das die Weg ist ... ich suche mal "Syncloop" " ...

Aber ich installier heut nachmittag nochmal ganz neu inkl. Sysneustart zwischendurch ... um ganz sicher zu gehen....


----------



## ursmii (19. Februar 2021)

kleine Info zu _HWInfo64 v6.43-4380 BETA_:  damit lässt sich der hotspot des GraKa-Chips auslesen
ich habe da ein ziemliches delta zur "allgemeinen" GPU Temp



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachtrag: Hab die Beta gleich noch auf mein WaKü geschmissen: Strix 2080 TI (F@H)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (19. Februar 2021)

Kenn Ihr CHODERA LAB // MSKCC ?

Da steht alles drin, was man zum Thema "hinter den Kulissen" wissen möchtet. 

Und von IHNEN HIER gibbet die WUs


----------



## NatokWa (19. Februar 2021)

So ... komplet neu installiert .... mehrere WU's seit dem wieder fertig .... 0 Punkte in der Statistik+F@H Homepage ..... lasse jetzt aus Spaß mal mein NUC ne WU falten ... mal sehen was dann passiert .....


----------



## ZeroC00L1979 (19. Februar 2021)

NatokWa schrieb:


> So ... komplet neu installiert .... mehrere WU's seit dem wieder fertig .... 0 Punkte in der Statistik+F@H Homepage ..... lasse jetzt aus Spaß mal mein NUC ne WU falten ... mal sehen was dann passiert .....


Du hast nen Zahlendreher im Team drin 

Schau mal hier:




__





						Folding@home | Statistics
					

Folding@home Statistics




					stats.foldingathome.org
				




Du faltest aktuell für Team 70355 (bei denen biste jetzt auf Platz 1 mit deinen knappen 43 Mio. points )

Unser Team hat aber 70335


----------



## Skajaquada (19. Februar 2021)

ursmii schrieb:


> kleine Info zu _HWInfo64 v6.43-4380 BETA_:  damit lässt sich der hotspot des GraKa-Chips auslesen
> ich habe da ein ziemliches delta zur "allgemeinen" GPU Temp
> 
> 
> ...


Edit: hab die falsche GPU angeschaut...jetzt stimmen die Werte der 3080 unter Vollast 


Das war ja eigentlich klar, das nicht nur AMD so einen echten "Hotspot-Sensor" hat.
Aber die Werte bestärken mich mal wieder in der Entscheidung auf Wasser umgebaut zu haben.
Bei mir sieht das nämlich unter Folding-Last auch so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und noch einen Nachtrag zur Curecoin Geschichte. Die 3080 macht im Schnitt 20 Curecoins am Tag, der Kurs liegt bei ca. 10ct pro Coin.
Also ungefähr 2$ am Tag, sind wohl annähernd die Stromkosten wenn man undervolted fährt.


----------



## NatokWa (19. Februar 2021)

ZeroC00L1979 schrieb:


> Du hast nen Zahlendreher im Team drin
> 
> Schau mal hier:
> 
> ...


Hmpf .... vor ewigen Zeiten mal falsch aufgeschrieben und auf der Netzwerk-HDD als TXT abgelegt ... und bis heute nicht korrigiert *g* Dann ist auch klar warum das + vom NUC in der Faltwoche nicht ankam .... das läuft auch auf das falsche Team ..... würg .... naja ... bin ich halt mit riesen Abstand Rang 1 bei denen *g*


----------



## ZeroC00L1979 (19. Februar 2021)

NatokWa schrieb:


> Hmpf .... vor ewigen Zeiten mal falsch aufgeschrieben und auf der Netzwerk-HDD als TXT abgelegt ... und bis heute nicht korrigiert *g* Dann ist auch klar warum das + vom NUC in der Faltwoche nicht ankam .... das läuft auch auf das falsche Team ..... würg .... naja ... bin ich halt mit riesen Abstand Rang 1 bei denen *g*


Dort holt dich so schneller keiner ein, das is doch auch mal was  
Und jetzt kannst auch wieder bei uns mitfalten 



Skajaquada schrieb:


> Und noch einen Nachtrag zur Curecoin Geschichte. Die 3080 macht im Schnitt 20 Curecoins am Tag, der Kurs liegt bei ca. 10ct pro Coin.
> Also ungefähr 2$ am Tag, sind wohl annähernd die Stromkosten wenn man undervolted fährt.


Nur mal rein interessehalber: Wie und in welchen Stückelungen kann man denn dann die Curecoins "handeln" und zu echtem Geld machen?! Schon mal probiert die "abzuheben"?!


----------



## Skajaquada (19. Februar 2021)

ZeroC00L1979 schrieb:


> Nur mal rein interessehalber: Wie und in welchen Stückelungen kann man denn dann die Curecoins "handeln" und zu echtem Geld machen?! Schon mal probiert die "abzuheben"?!


Keine Ahnung, ich hab erst knappe 60 und dafür lohnt es sich sicher nicht. "Auszahlen" lassen kann man die auch eigentlich nicht, nur in z.B. Bitcoin umtauschen.
Und dafür sollte man schon ein paar tausend Curecoins haben damit sich das lohnt...


----------



## lucasfah (19. Februar 2021)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Hier sind ja die Profis.
> 
> Ich bin ja glücklicher Besitzer einer schönen 3090. Da Minimg umd co ja aktuell in aller munde ist, habe ich mich auch etwas schlau gemacht.
> 
> ...


Curecoin & Foldingcoin oder Banano können dir auch guten Profit bringen, vorallem mit einer 3090. PM mich gerne mal im Forum hier und ich zeig dir alles.  Der Profit liegt zwar bestimmt nicht so hoch, wie bei reinem Ethereum-Mining aber vielleicht ist ne Mischung aus Geld verdienen & Falten ja das richtige.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Februar 2021)

Ich frag mich langsam echt wie wilde Auswüchse die Preise bei den aktuellen GPUs wir noch sehen werden bzw. wann der absolute Negativpunkt endlich erreicht ist:
Hier in der CH-Bucht verkauft einer eine 3070 Founders Edition für sage und schreibe ~1'450€ 


Nvidia hat ja Miningkarten auf RTX-Basis angekündig:
Kein Grafikanschluss (Einwegartikel) und weniger Takt was sie effizienter durch geringeren Stromverbrauch machen soll > vielleicht RTX-Ausschuss der mit höherem Takt nicht stabil läuft?

Ob das wirklich Entspannung auf dem GPU-Markt bringt bezweifle ich, da es ja nicht nur an GPU-Chips mangelt.


----------



## Doleo (20. Februar 2021)

Frage: wird eine 3060 auch bei FAH beschnitten sein? Oder anders gefragt: unterscheidet da der Treiber/Bios/was auch immer von FAH oder z.B. Bitcoin


----------



## Skajaquada (20. Februar 2021)

Ich hoffe ja auf günstige Faltsysteme in ein paar Jahren.
Wenn die speziellen Mining Karten nicht mehr rentabel sind, weil der Kurs fällt, dann kann man die nicht an die Gamer verkaufen.
Und wenn der Markt dann übersättigt ist, fallen hoffentlich öfter mal Schnäppchen für uns Falter ab 

Aber wenn die Preise weiterhin so steigen überlege ich auch zu verkaufen....
Da ich im Sommer wahrscheinlich aus Temperaturgründen eh nicht mit allen GPUs falten kann, wäre es sicher sinnvoll die jetzt zu veräußern und dann nächsten Winter wieder aufzurüsten.
Im Moment würde ich sogar mit den gebrauchten 2080Ti so viel Gewinn erzielen, dass die Stromkosten vom letzten Jahr gedeckt wären


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Februar 2021)

Ja, die Situation ist (und bleibt wohl noch eine Weile) völlig


----------



## binär-11110110111 (21. Februar 2021)

Moin, hab gar nicht mitbekommen, daß es einen neuen Core für die CPU gibt und zwar den 0xa8 (Client 7.6.21).

UND ... es ist mal KEIN Corona ! 

look here ...


----------



## binär-11110110111 (23. Februar 2021)

Anbei mal ein Dokutipp (ZDF-Mediathek): Wie Viren unseren Körper angreifen - Abwehrkampf im Inneren der Zelle

In unserem Körper tobt ein ständiger Kampf. Viren dringen ein, um Zellen zu kapern und sich zu reproduzieren. Sie haben ihren Angriffsplan perfektioniert. Doch der Körper ist vorbereitet.

46 min.  vom 19.02.2021 - Video verfügbar bis 24.03.2021, in Deutschland

Diese durchgehend animierte Dokumentation ist ein optischer Hochgenuß und zudem sehr lehrreich.

Warnung: Dieser Film beinhaltet zahlreiche gefaltete Proteine !


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. Februar 2021)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Anbei mal ein Dokutipp (ZDF-Mediathek): Wie Viren unseren Körper angreifen - Abwehrkampf im Inneren der Zelle
> 
> In unserem Körper tobt ein ständiger Kampf. Viren dringen ein, um Zellen zu kapern und sich zu reproduzieren. Sie haben ihren Angriffsplan perfektioniert. Doch der Körper ist vorbereitet.
> 
> ...


Dieses Video hab ich schonmal vor ein paar Jahren gesehen sprich so neu ist es nicht aber deswegen nicht weniger interessant.


----------



## Gsonz (24. Februar 2021)

Bei mir läuft gerade Projekt 16953 auf der CPU. ETA 7h 30min


----------



## binär-11110110111 (24. Februar 2021)

Gsonz schrieb:


> Bei mir läuft gerade Projekt 16953 auf der CPU. ETA 7h 30min


Dann schau Dir DAS mal an...


----------



## ProfBoom (25. Februar 2021)

Das ist doch Kindergarten 

2012 hatte ich WUs von bis zu 48 Stunden Laufzeit auf einem Phenom II X4 920, mit drei Jahren war der noch nicht soo alt.
Genutzt wurden 3 von 4 Kerne.

Was ich auf die Schnelle gefunden habe:


Spoiler



16:22:27:WU01:FS02:0xa4:Folding@Home Gromacs GB Core
16:22:27:WU01:FS02:0xa4:Version 2.27 (Dec. 15, 2010)
16:22:27:WU01:FS02:0xa4:
16:22:27:WU01:FS02:0xa4reparing to commence simulation
16:22:27:WU01:FS02:0xa4:- Assembly optimizations manually forced on.
[...]
16:22:28:WU01:FS02:0xa4roject: 7808 (Run 0, Clone 11, Gen 45)
16:22:28:WU01:FS02:0xa4:
16:22:28:WU01:FS02:0xa4:Assembly optimizations on if available.
16:22:28:WU01:FS02:0xa4:Entering M.D.
16:22:34:WU01:FS02:0xa4:Using Gromacs checkpoints
16:22:34:WU01:FS02:0xa4:Mapping NT from 3 to 3
16:22:34:WU01:FS02:0xa4:Resuming from checkpoint
21:39:40:WU01:FS02:0xa4:Completed 570000 out of 1500000 steps  (38%)
22:08:54:WU01:FS02:0xa4:Completed 585000 out of 1500000 steps  (39%)
22:34:45:WU01:FS02:0xa4:Completed 600000 out of 1500000 steps  (40%)
23:00:21:WU01:FS02:0xa4:Completed 615000 out of 1500000 steps  (41%)
23:26:10:WU01:FS02:0xa4:Completed 630000 out of 1500000 steps  (42%)



PS: Wie kann man eigentlich die Umwandlung in Smileys hier unterdrücken?


----------



## DOcean (26. Februar 2021)

Spoiler





```
:)
```



Test...

code in Spoiler tag...


----------



## DOcean (26. Februar 2021)

Doleo schrieb:


> Frage: wird eine 3060 auch bei FAH beschnitten sein? Oder anders gefragt: unterscheidet da der Treiber/Bios/was auch immer von FAH oder z.B. Bitcoin


Nein:


> Mit einer künstlich halbierten Schürfleistung bei der Krypto-Währung Ethereum will Nvidia das Kaufinteresse bei Betreibern von Mining-Farmen verringern. Wie gut das funktioniert und ob Miner die Limitierung nicht doch umgehen können, bleibt abzuwarten, zumal sich die Beschränkung nicht auf andere Krypto-Währungen erstreckt.











						Gaming-Grafikkarte GeForce RTX 3060: RTX-2070-Leistung mit 12 GByte Speicher
					

Hersteller bringen die GeForce RTX 3060 heraus. Sie bietet die höchste Speicherkapazität, die Nvidia jemals in der Mittelklasse verbaut hat.




					www.heise.de


----------



## binär-11110110111 (26. Februar 2021)

Unser Team schrumpft - siehe HIER - (Active Users: Hourly)

Auch ich werde nun Origami auf Sparflamme betreiben, bis der GPU-Wahnsinn wieder vorbei ist.


----------



## Skajaquada (26. Februar 2021)

Das ist normal nach einer Aktionswoche. Ich hab gerade tatsächlich ein paar technische Probleme und warte auf Ersatzteile...hätte ich mir mal was auf Halde gelegt


----------



## binär-11110110111 (26. Februar 2021)

Wagt jemand einen Blick in die Glaskugel und kann abschätzen, wann sich die Lage entspannt ? Nicht nur Gamer warten auf GPUs, sondern auch (kleine) Betriebe und Unternehmen. Ich mein, das kann je jetzt kein Dauerzustand werden...


----------



## Skajaquada (27. Februar 2021)

Ich fürchte selbst bei steigender Verfügbarkeit bleiben die Preise noch Monate auf dem Niveau stehen. Es sei denn der Markt würde mit billigen GPUs geflutet und alle Scalper und Miner würden versuchen noch schnell ohne Verlust zu verkaufen.
Die Nachrichten über die Produktions- und Rohstoff-Knappheit steuern ihren Teil zur Stimmung bei.
Solange niemand gezwungen ist seine gehorteten GPUs zu Geld zu machen, werden die weiterhin an den Meistbietenden veräußert.

Unsere Firma rechnet derzeit mit Engpässen bis ins 4. Quartal. Die komplette Lieferkette wird sich auch nicht in wenigen Wochen erholen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Februar 2021)

Ich rechne damit dass es mindestens noch ein Jahr dauert bis die GPU's in bezahlbare Regionen rutschen (sich wieder der UVP annähern) und das auch nur wenn es nicht zu weiteren Lockdowns in den entsprechenden Ländern der Produktion kommt.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (27. Februar 2021)

Die ersten für uns relevanten Werte der RTX 3060


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Februar 2021)

Danke für die Info


----------



## binär-11110110111 (28. Februar 2021)

Jetzt wird's kritisch, bezahlbar und NOCH verfügbar - der klägliche Rest - Alternate:


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Februar 2021)

Bei uns sieht es auch nicht viel besser aus:
Das schnellste was verfügbar und bezahlbar ist die 1050 Ti für 180€.
Wen der Preis egal ist wäre noch eine 1650 für ~480 € zu haben.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (2. März 2021)

Moin, wie kann ich eigentlich verhindern, daß der Client bei jedem Neustart ALLE Geräte lädt. CPU konnte ich auf Dauerpause stellen, der 2. GPU-Slot will jedoch jedes Mal gleich wieder loslegen, auch wenn ich - wie gesagt, nur EINEN Slot eingetragen habe.


----------



## DOcean (2. März 2021)

einfach di nicht notwendige SLots löschen...

oder paus-on-start setzen für die Slots


----------



## binär-11110110111 (2. März 2021)

DOcean schrieb:


> einfach di nicht notwendige SLots löschen... genau das habe ich ja gemacht, nach einem Neustart waren ALLE Slots wieder eingetragen
> 
> oder paus-on-start setzen für die Slots - nach einem Reinstall habe ich es endlich! genau so hinbekommen. Nun gut.


----------



## DOcean (2. März 2021)

intressantes Verhalten, meine gelöschten Slots bleiben gelöscht...


----------



## Bumblebee (3. März 2021)

... meine auch


----------



## binär-11110110111 (4. März 2021)

da ich fast durchgehend mit dem Projekt 17335 versorgt werde, konnte ich mal die Auswirkungen auf die Anbindungen testen. Verwendet habe ich eine schlaftaugliche Palit GeForce GTX 1650 KalmX.

PCIe 3 x16: ca. 450K PPD - bei +75 Grad

PCIe 3 x4:    ca. 420K PPD - bei +72 Grad


----------



## Skajaquada (4. März 2021)

Ich muss leider meinen Faltrechner außer Betrieb nehmen 
Es gibt da befreundete Video-Künstler, deren Hardware den Geist aufgegeben hat und die auf Grund der Marktlage keinen sinnvollen Ersatz kaufen können. 
Daher gehen die zwei 2080Ti jetzt erstmal ein bisschen auswärts arbeiten. 
Sollte sich der Markt entspannen, oder sich wundersamerweise etwas Bezahlbares finden, bau ich die Kiste wieder zusammen.
Aber Brot verdienen geht halt vor Forschung unterstützen. Haben ja auch gut was geleistet die Beiden, werde sie schon ein bisschen vermissen.
Mal schauen ob ich die normalen Rechner dann wieder nachts laufen lasse, da kommt ja dann auch ein bisschen was bei rum


----------



## binär-11110110111 (4. März 2021)

Das ist ärgerlich, aber genau das meine ich. Scalper und der gierige Run auf Kryptowährungen "gefährden" nicht nur die gemeinnützige Forschung, sondern auch den realen Alltag. Schau mal regelmäßig bei Alternate im Outlet nach, da findet sich (wenn auch knapp verfügbar) das ein oder andere Angebot. Billiger ja, aber dennoch nicht günstig...


----------



## Skajaquada (5. März 2021)

Und eine finanzielle Abrechnung für das letzte Jahr habe ich auch noch. Meine 2 Milliarden F@H Punkte waren in etwa eine 2000€ Spende. Das ist zwar etwas mehr als erwartet, aber kein Problem für mich.
Dies liegt zum Großteil an den RX5700xt, die ich nicht wirklich effizient betrieben habe. Da ist die Statistik schon recht deutlich.
Dabei kamen im Schnitt 3,2 Mio PPD aus 900W Systemleistung.
Nach dem Schwenk auf die 2080Ti wurde die Effizienz deutlich besser und lag ungefähr auf 11 Mio PPD bei gleichem Verbrauch.  
Der Gaming Rechner mit RX6800xt und 3080 lag insgesamt bei 9 Mio PPD und 900W. 

Daher kann ich als Fazit nur sagen: faltet nicht mit alter Hardware 24/7, wenn ihr unbedingt viele WUs bzw Punkte knacken wollt.
Undervolting und Sweet Spot sind das A und O und rechnet euren Verbrauch vorher gut durch.

Somit hoffe ich die Lage auf dem GPU Markt löst sich irgendwann auf und wir bekommen tonnenweise gebrauchte 3080er billig nachgeschmissen 
Und sobald die Technik wieder da ist gehe ich die nächsten 2 Milliarden Punkte an


----------



## ovicula (5. März 2021)

Wie an meiner Statistik zu sehen, habe ich die Falterei in letzter Zeit stark eingeschränkt. Ursächlich dafür war ursprünglich die verstärkte Nutzung meines Arbeitszimmers zu seinem eigentlichen Zweck, die dann mit der nicht unerheblichen Wärme- und Geräuschentwicklung meiner Hardware kollidierte. Nur bei offenem Fenster hier sitzen ist für mich keine Option, Heizung runterdrehen auch nicht wirklich (FBH => kalte Füße).

Zudem nagten in den letzten Wochen verstärkt Zweifel hinsichtlich des gesamten Projekts an mir, die mich letztlich dazu bewogen haben, nunmehr endgültig den Stecker zu ziehen. So stellt sich mir vor dem Hintergrund von Corona insbesondere die Frage, inwieweit Forschung und Pharma-Industrie tatsächlich auf die Ergebnisse von f@h "angewiesen" sind bzw. davon profitieren. Klar, es gibt die whitepapers. Allerdings gehe ich aufgrund der Geschwindigkeit, mit der BionTech & Co. die Impfstoffe entwickelt haben - seinerzeit kam die Falterei gegen Corona erst richtig in Fahrt - davon aus, dass solche Unternehmen wie auch die Pharma-Industrie generell sehr genau wissen, wie und wo punktuell Forschung zu betreiben ist und das im Bedarfsfall dann auch tun. Beispielsweise dadurch, dass man Probleme in dedizierten Rechenzentren lösen lässt, wovon die Öffentlichkeit nichts mitbekommt. Entsprechendes gilt m. E. für für die Pharma-Industrie wichtige Forschungsprojekte. Ich möchte die Falterei jetzt keinesfalls schlechtreden. Letztlich gehe ich aber davon aus, dass sie nicht den Stellenwert hat, den manch einer ihr denn zuweist.

Abseits dessen ist mir in der derzeitigen Situation meine Hardware offen gesagt zu schade für das alles. Gerade die GPUs sind - Kauf zu "besseren" Zeiten vorausgesetzt - mittlerweile regelrechte Wertanlagen, deren Defekt ich nicht durch die Dauerbelastung der Falterei riskieren möchte. Das sah in der Vergangenheit anders aus, da man seinerzeit noch "einfach" Hardware beziehen konnte, bei den aktuellen Mondpreisen sehe ich das alles sehr kritisch.

Zu guter Letzt muss ich auch sagen, dass ich aufgrund verschiedener persönlicher Wahrnehmungen im Verlaufe des letzten Jahres die Falterei vor mir selbst nicht mehr rechtfertigen kann. Ohne zu sehr ins Detail zu gehen, kann ich insoweit nur sagen, dass mir im Verlaufe des letzten Jahres im eigenen Mikrokosmos bewusst geworden ist, dass der Mensch schlichtweg sämtliche natürlichen Begrenzungen hinsichtlich Ressourcenverbrauch/rücksichtsloser "Ausbreitung" usw. ausgehebelt hat und dadurch letztlich ebenso Schaden anrichtet wie die Krankheiten, gegen die hier angerechnet wird. Nein, ich bin jetzt nicht verrückt geworden, noch bin ich der Auffassung, dass wir in Höhlen wohnen sollten o. Ä. Allerdings zeigt m. E. auch die Explosion der durch Einzelne erzielten PPD letztlich das Problem des "Mehr" auf.

Versteht mich nicht falsch - ich möchte niemandem das Falten madig machen -, wollte aber auch nicht "einfach so" nichts mehr beitragen bzw. verschwinden.

Danke für die tolle Zeit im Team und die Hilfestellungen an der ein oder anderen Stelle.


----------



## Skajaquada (6. März 2021)

Danke für deine Investitionen in das Projekt! Ich kann die Probleme in der derzeitigen Situation durchaus nachvollziehen. Auch der Umweltaspekt ist mir nicht fremd. Es sind halt gerade besondere Zeiten in denen sich Vieles ändert, auch die eigene Sichtweise auf viele Dinge.

Ich wünsche Dir alles Gute und das Forum ist ja nicht weg. Man darf hier ja auch reinschauen ohne aktiv zu falten 
Und vielleicht braucht man dieses Projekt in einigen Jahren auch gar nicht mehr wirklich, weil es für die meisten Krankheitsbilder dann Lösungen gibt.
Auch wenn es wohl leider nie eine Umverteilung der Verteidigungshaushalte auf den Forschungssektor geben wird 
Das wäre mal ein echter Fortschritt...


----------



## Bumblebee (6. März 2021)

Skajaquada hat eigentlich schon alles geschrieben was es dazu zu "sagen" gibt
Also auch von mir ein "Danke schön, machs gut und bleib gesund"


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. März 2021)

Wenn ich in einem Haus wohnen würde, würde ich es auch so machen. 








						Aus der Community: Ryzen 7 5800X und GeForce RTX 3080 am Keller-Radiator
					

Aus der Community kommt ein Projekt, das die Kühlung von Ryzen 7 5800X und GeForce RTX 3080 per Wakü mit Radiator im Keller zum Ziel hatte.




					www.computerbase.de


----------



## sentinel1 (6. März 2021)

Da kann man auch gleich eine richtige, große, externe Klimaanlage nutzen, am besten über Solarstrom.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. März 2021)

Ein Klimaanlage ist aber energetisch wie auch materialtechnisch deutlich aufwendiger umzusetzten als diese Lösung:
Da die Wasserkühlung bereits bestehend ist bestehend folglich brauchte es nur lange Schläuche und ein zusätzliches kleines Netzteil im Keller für die Lüftersteuerung des Mora.
Die verwendete Pumpe ist jetzt auch nicht wirklich was aussergewöhnliches und hab ich sie schon anderweitig in normalen Wasserkühlungen verbaut gesehen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. März 2021)

Krypto-Mining: Eine entlarvende Diskussion für Hersteller und Spieler
					

78 baugleiche RTX 3080 für nur einen Miner? Der Aufreger der Woche macht auch Hardware-Redakteur Alex wütend - doch die Kritik sollte angemessen sein.




					www.gamestar.de
				




78 baugleiche 3080!!!


----------



## binär-11110110111 (7. März 2021)

Und dazu noch RGB !


----------



## Skajaquada (8. März 2021)

Wer sich für entsprechende Hardware zum Mining interessiert und auch das nötige Kleingeld hat, hatte kein Problem da ran zu kommen.
Denn derjenige hat mit Sicherheit ein Gewerbe angemeldet um das Ganze steuerlich zu regeln und konnte daher mit Sicherheit als Zwischenhändler bei PNY bestellen. Hat sicher 100 Stück geordert und 78 bekommen. Ob er sie dann weiterverkauft ist ja seine Sache und die Mwst.  nachträglich abzuführen das kleinste Problem.

Wer also ein paar 3080 Ti haben möchte sollte einfach ein Gewerbe anmelden und sich direkt an die Großhändler wenden. Ich würde mich mit 1-2 Kaufoptionen beteiligen


----------



## Bumblebee (8. März 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Krypto-Mining: Eine entlarvende Diskussion für Hersteller und Spieler
> 
> 
> 78 baugleiche RTX 3080 für nur einen Miner? Der Aufreger der Woche macht auch Hardware-Redakteur Alex wütend - doch die Kritik sollte angemessen sein.
> ...



Ja, da könnte man schon vom Glauben abkommen


----------



## JayTea (8. März 2021)

Hui, da wurden aber WU/ Punkte nachgereicht. Von wann die wohl sind??
So richtig vermisst habe ich die ja nicht muss ich gestehen...


----------



## Bumblebee (9. März 2021)

JayTea schrieb:


> Hui, da wurden aber WU/ Punkte nachgereicht. Von wann die wohl sind??
> So richtig vermisst habe ich die ja nicht muss ich gestehen...


Ja, war auch etwas überrascht


----------



## LightLoop (9. März 2021)

Hey ich lasse meinen Pc nach langer Zeit mal wieder mit falten, weiterhin mit dem AMD Ryzen 2600 @3800 mhz sowie jetzt der AMD Navi 5700xt Graka. (statt damals GTX 1070)

Name, PCGH team + Boni Points (Passkey) ist eingestellt.

Muss ich noch was beachten/einstellen, ist was bei AMD Graka anders als bei Nvidia ?

-Die GPU Auslastung schwankt und liegt bei 80%, bei der Nvidia warnen immer 99% ist das normal/bei Amd anders ?
-Damals musste ich 2 Kerne deaktivieren damit die 1070 ihre volle Leistung entfalten konnte, was stelle ich jetzt bei der CPU Slot Konfiguration (AMD 2600) am besten statt der -1 bzw 6 jetzt von Hand eingestellt am besten ein. ?


----------



## Skajaquada (9. März 2021)

Die AMD Karten beanspruchen die CPU eigentlich kaum, ich hab für zwei 5700xt nur 2 Kerne benötigt.
Aber die restlichen CPU Kerne falten zu lassen war mir dann generell zu ineffektiv.

Bei der 5700xt solltest du auf jeden Fall undervolting betreiben. Im Normalbetrieb ist sie nicht so effektiv und OC erhöht den Verbrauch unverhältnismäßig.
Aber ansonsten läuft sie recht zuverlässig.


----------



## LightLoop (9. März 2021)

Danke, naja der Verbrauch ist mir aktuell relativ egal, sonst hätte ich mir nicht das Schlachtschiff Sapphire 5700XT SE gekauft sowie die aktuellen Grakas ja nochmal ~100Watt mehr schlucken... Wärmt ja zusätzlich die Wohnung, im Sommer wäre dies natürlich ein super Tipp!

Wieviel schneller ist denn eine RX5700XT als eine GTX 1070 ?  (in f@h)


----------



## Skajaquada (9. März 2021)

Die Sapphire Nitro+ ist klasse, auch die Kühlung dafür funktioniert beim Falten recht gut.
Verbrauchstechnisch liegt sie um die 200-250W, da kann man durch Undervolting viel sparen ohne groß Leistung einzubüßen.
Schneller als eine 1070 ist sie allerdings nicht, ungefähr die gleiche Performance mit 1 - 1,3 Mio PPD.
Liegt an der schlechten Einbindung der OpenCL Treiber im Vergleich zur Nvidia. Die Cuda-GPUs haben da eindeutige Vorteile.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (9. März 2021)

RX 5700 XT (hier zählen die höheren Werte)

GTX 1070


----------



## LightLoop (10. März 2021)

Skajaquada schrieb:


> Die AMD Karten beanspruchen die CPU eigentlich kaum, ich hab für zwei 5700xt nur 2 Kerne benötigt.
> Aber die restlichen CPU Kerne falten zu lassen war mir dann generell zu ineffektiv.
> 
> Bei der 5700xt solltest du auf jeden Fall undervolting betreiben. Im Normalbetrieb ist sie nicht so effektiv und OC erhöht den Verbrauch unverhältnismäßig.
> Aber ansonsten läuft sie recht zuverlässig.



So war/ist das bei der GTX1070 doch auch gewesen, welche zahl stelle ich da im CPU Slot am besten ein ? 6?  (AMD Ryzen 2600)



Das die 5700xT nur auf ~1070 Level ist, welche aber ~100Watt weniger verbaucht ist schon arg traurig, können die das nicht optimieren ? (besserer Treiber oder so)

Hat f@h eigentlich schon was zu der convoid-19 Antivirus Forschung beigetragen was man wo nachlesen kann ?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. März 2021)

Geforce RTX 3060: Hash-Bremse schon ausgehebelt?
					

Die Hash-Bremse der Geforce RTX 3060 hat möglicherweise nicht lange gehalten.




					www.pcgameshardware.de
				




Sieht nicht gut aus mit bezahlbaren 3060 in absehbarer Zeit


----------



## Skajaquada (11. März 2021)

Dann schnell noch zugreifen...was ich bei den derzeitigen Preisen und der gebotenen Leistung niemals tun würde.
Wenn man im Moment eine GPU zum zocken sucht, empfehle ich den 18.03 und etwas Glück für die RX6700xt.
Ist dann zwar kein Raytracing-Monster, aber bis zu WQHD sicher eine gute Alternative.

Wobei sie wahrscheinlich auch eine super GPU für Ethereum Farmen sein wird. Die Radeons sind da leider auch äußerst effizient...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. März 2021)

Vorausgesetzt keine meiner GPU´s geht hopps, werd ich aufgrund des aktuellen Preiswahnsinns bei Maxwell bleiben.


----------



## Bumblebee (12. März 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Vorausgesetzt keine meiner GPU´s geht hopps, werd ich aufgrund des aktuellen Preiswahnsinns bei Maxwell bleiben.


Meine aktuellen Karten tun (offensichtlich) ihren Dienst - ergo werde ich daran nichts ändern
Wenn dann "in ferner Zukunft" die Preise wieder da sind wo sie sein sollten.... mal schauen


----------



## LightLoop (12. März 2021)

Bis dahin haben sich alle an die hohen Preise gewöhnt  -.-


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. März 2021)

Vergiss es:
Klar wird jetzt behauptet dass der Gamingmarkt im 2020 um 20% zugelegt hat, aber auch nur wegen den Minern und der absurd hohen Preisen > wenn die Preise auf normalen Niveau geblieben wäre und kein Minigboom, wäre es im tiefen einstelligen Bereich.

Ich für meinen Teil werde die aktuellen Preise nicht bezahlen und werd mich im Falle des Falles im Gebrauchtwarenbereich umsehen.


----------



## Skajaquada (12. März 2021)

Ich glaube auch die ersten Miner verlassen das Schiff. Es gibt bei Ebay schon komplette Mining Rigs mit 3-4 RTX3080 zu kaufen. Natürlich zu den derzeitigen Preisen, die wollen ja schließlich die gebrauchten GPUs mit entsprechend Gewinn verkaufen


----------



## LightLoop (12. März 2021)

Ist f@h generell bei CPUs ineffektiv oder braucht man dafür einen Intel / aktuellen AMD ?


----------



## Gsonz (12. März 2021)

Im Vergleich zu Grafikkarten sind CPUs wesentlich weniger effektiv (wenn man die PPD im Verhältnis zum Stromverbrauch betrachtet). Es gibt aber Workunits die halt eher für CPUs geeignet sind, daher ist es schon wichtig dass es auch Leute gibt die ihre CPU falten lassen.

Edit: Ich weiß nicht wie es bei den richtig fetten CPUs mit über 12 Kernen aussieht, vielleicht sind die garnicht so ineffizient.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (12. März 2021)

Mein 10400F schafft normal um die 120K PPD - bei den neuen Core 8 WUs können es auch 145 K PPD sein. Allerdings werden diese sparsam geliefert.


----------



## sentinel1 (12. März 2021)

Das banano - Team hinter uns macht ordentlich Banane   .



Spoiler: Spott



Die Nutzernamen scheinen verhashte Miningdurchreicher zu sein, als ob jemand eine fiktive Kryptowährung erfunden hätte und die Rechenleistung an F@h durchreicht .


----------



## lucasfah (13. März 2021)

Gsonz schrieb:


> Im Vergleich zu Grafikkarten sind CPUs wesentlich weniger effektiv (wenn man die PPD im Verhältnis zum Stromverbrauch betrachtet). Es gibt aber Workunits die halt eher für CPUs geeignet sind, daher ist es schon wichtig dass es auch Leute gibt die ihre CPU falten lassen.
> 
> Edit: Ich weiß nicht wie es bei den richtig fetten CPUs mit über 12 Kernen aussieht, vielleicht sind die garnicht so ineffizient.


Mein 5950X (16 Kerne, 32 Threads, undervolt bei -0.1750V) schafft in Windows bei A7 ca. 300k PPD, bei A8 450k. In Linux sind wir da bei A7 bei 550k und bei A8 bis knapp an der 1M-Marke bei den richtigen WUs. Verbrauch etwa 125-135W. 

Immernoch ineffizient im Vergleich zu GPUs, aber ich helfe wo ich kann und wenn ich sehe, wie ineffizient die CPUs mit wenigen Kernen sind, kann ich das schon verkraften.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (14. März 2021)

200 zusätzliche Falter von jetzt auf gleich ???


----------



## Bumblebee (14. März 2021)

Die Statistik "behauptet" das zumindest so
Wirklich nachvollziehen kann ich es auch nicht


----------



## dw86 (16. März 2021)

Gsonz schrieb:


> Werden euch momentan auch keine Punkte gutgeschrieben bzw. sehr verspätet? Mein Zweitrechner hat die ganze Nacht durchgefaltet, bis jetzt ist davon nichts in den Stats zu sehen.


Ja das war bei mir auch so das wird später gutgeschrieben.

Ich habe noch eine HD6970er Grafikkarte die nicht richtig erkannt wird. Laut Folding@home sind alle Karten ab HD5000 kompatibel. Any ideas? Ich nutze Windows 10, hatte hier auch schon ein Post geschrieben aber noch keine Lösung gefunden.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. März 2021)

Könnte sein dass die HD6970 zwar noch "offiziell" unterstützt wird aber aufgrund des Alters schlicht keine WUs mehr dafür gibt.


----------



## voodoman (17. März 2021)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> 200 zusätzliche Falter von jetzt auf gleich ???


Nach sieben Tag war's vorbei.

Myteriös...


----------



## binär-11110110111 (17. März 2021)

voodoman schrieb:


> Nach sieben Tag war's vorbei.
> 
> My*s*teriös...


Hab gesehen, daß der Katzenbuckel auch bei anderen Teams vorhanden ist.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (22. März 2021)

Anblick des Grauens - selbst eine GT 1030 ist nicht mehr verfügbar ! 
In anderen Shops kostet der Spaß 140 bis 200 Euro !


----------



## Bumblebee (22. März 2021)

Das ist einfach nur


----------



## voodoman (22. März 2021)

Das ist schon echt krass was das für Ausmaße annimmt.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (25. März 2021)

Wenn  sich auch noch die Corona-Variante P.1 weltweit ausgebreitet hat, werden alle Cryptominer merken, daß ihr Kapital sie nicht retten kann. Die verbrauchte Hardware hätte/ sollte besser für die Forschung verwendet werden. Mögen die verbliebenden GPUs noch lange halten, denn ein Neukauf ist ausgeschlossen !


----------



## sentinel1 (25. März 2021)

Ich hoffe, dass gegen Covid dieser freie Impfstoff endlich getestet und zugelassen wird: https://www.swr.de/wissen/winfried-stoecker-antigen-impfstoff-100.html

Und dass dann endlich vermehrt bei Krebs und Alzheimer wieder geforscht wird.
Und wenn verarbeitetes Fleisch und alles Frittierte, Gepökelte und Geräucherte, sowie PTFE dafür verantwortlich ist, dann sollte es verboten werden.


----------



## Skajaquada (26. März 2021)

Und jetzt stecken die verfügbaren GPUs auch noch im Suezkanal fest  
Kaum zu glauben wie abhängig die globale Wirtschaft von so ein paar Kilometern Wasser ist.
Hoffentlich bekommen sie den Pott schnell wieder flott.


----------



## DOcean (26. März 2021)

Skajaquada schrieb:


> Und jetzt stecken die verfügbaren GPUs auch noch im Suezkanal fest


Woher hast du die Info?


----------



## Skajaquada (26. März 2021)

Na ja, da hängen 200 Frachtschiffe fest, darunter die Größten der Welt. Und die meisten kommen aus China.
Da werden mit Sicherheit einige Hardwarelieferungen bei sein, reine Wahrscheinlichkeitsrechnung


----------



## DOcean (26. März 2021)

Ach so ich dachte du hättest da mehr Infos was genau auf dem einem Schiff drauf ist...


----------



## Skajaquada (27. März 2021)

Zumindest mein Netzteil Problem hat sich gelöst. Mein Schwager hat mich darauf hingewiesen, dass ein lokaler Computerladen bei uns um die Ecke BeQuiet Premium Händler ist.
Und da gibt es tatsächlich Dark Power Pro Netzteile mit 900W+ zum Normalpreis 
Falls also noch jemand was sucht: Compare in Wuppertal 
Haben auch einen Online Shop. Leider bewegen sich die GPU Preise auch auf dem internationalen Niveau


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. März 2021)

Suchen die "armen" Miner verzweifelt nach miningtauglicher Hardware? 








						Bitcoin: Modder rüstet Game Boy zur Mining-Maschine um
					

Sie glauben, das Schürfen von Bitcoins erfordert gigantische Mining-Rigs mit enormem Stromhunger? Weit gefehlt! Ein alter Nintendo Game Boy tut es auch – jede Menge Geduld vorausgesetzt!




					www.computerbild.de
				




Ich hätte noch 2 oder 3 rumliegen.


----------



## voodoman (4. April 2021)

Wünsche allen frohe Ostern.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. April 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (5. April 2021)

Danke - euch allen das selbe


----------



## Skajaquada (5. April 2021)

Danke, ich wünsche euch allen auch frohe Ostern!


----------



## ursmii (8. April 2021)

*und gleich sind wir wieder auf Platz 10



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
*bei der kümmerlichen Anzahl mitfaltern ist's auch kein Wunder. Schade dass nur viele mitfalten wenn's was zu gewinnen gibt.*


----------



## Skajaquada (8. April 2021)

Ich baue gerade meinen Falter um, bin aber auch auf einem guten Weg. Ich denke, ich kann die Tage mal einen Versuch starten. Power und Kühlung hab ich letztes Wochenende getestet, jetzt ist eigentlich der F@H Härtetest dran


----------



## JeansOn (8. April 2021)

@ursmii 
Ja, aber schau mal genau hin: Wenn die sich im Forum mit dem ingame-Namen ansprechen, wird es kryptisch. 🤤
Vielleicht hat da jemand was ausgelobt? 🤑 - Es gibt ja auch andere Teams, von denen es heißt, man könne sich ein paar Coins verdienen. Der Punkt wäre ab März gewesen, bei denen  ... Wie sonst kriegt man so viele neue Grakas ans Laufen?
Im Sinne der Forschung soll's halt so sein...

Übrigens: Wenn unser Herbst-event startet, sind wir wieder auf 9. Wie das dann im Februar 22 ist, sehen wir dann.

WIR HABEN SOMIT EIN ZIEL!


----------



## big-maec (10. April 2021)

JeansOn schrieb:


> Übrigens: Wenn unser Herbst-event startet, sind wir wieder auf 9. Wie das dann im Februar 22 ist, sehen wir dann.


Glaube ich nicht es kommen noch Teams die machen täglich ca. 300.000.000 mehr. Das Team wird noch weiter nach hinten rutschen.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (10. April 2021)

Es falten (bei uns) so wenig mit, weil es keine bezahlbaren (neuen) GPUs mehr gibt. Da immer mehr Milliardäre in Kryptowährungen investieren, wird sich das in den nächsten Monaten sogar noch verschlimmern. Für mich heißt daß, ich zieh die Reißleine - leider ! Zumindest so lange, bis sich die Lage wieder gebessert hat.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. April 2021)

Ist natürlich auch eine Grundsatzfrage wie man persönlich dazu eingestellt ist ob man wirklich nur mit der aktuellen Generation GPUs falten will > ich halte es für völlig legitim auch mit älteren GPUs zu falten.


----------



## Bumblebee (12. April 2021)

Nachdem ja ein "Upgrade" mit der 3-er Generation nicht machbar ist falten auch bei mir noch einige 1080Ti


----------



## binär-11110110111 (12. April 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ist natürlich auch eine Grundsatzfrage wie man persönlich dazu eingestellt ist ob man wirklich nur mit der aktuellen Generation GPUs falten will > ich halte es für völlig legitim auch mit älteren GPUs zu falten.


Schon richtig, aber die älteren GPUs sind auch maßlos überteuert.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. April 2021)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Schon richtig, aber die älteren GPUs sind auch maßlos überteuert.


Die Vorgängergeneration definitiv ja, zumindest bei uns in CH geht es gerade noch mit Pascal-Karten.


----------



## alextest (12. April 2021)

Bekommt ihr auch keine WU mehr?
Geht wieder, anscheinend ein kurzer Aussetzer...


----------



## JeansOn (12. April 2021)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Es falten (bei uns) so wenig mit, weil es keine bezahlbaren (neuen) GPUs mehr gibt. Da immer mehr Milliardäre in Kryptowährungen investieren, wird sich das in den nächsten Monaten sogar noch verschlimmern. ....


Ich glaube eher, dass bei uns gar nicht so wenige mitfalten. 
Die Team-aktiven-Anzahl war schon mal weniger als die Hälfte!?

Ja, aber richtig ist leider, dass sich das mit den GPU's noch verschärfen wird: Christian Hirsch von c't schreibt genau das in Heft 9/2021 S36. Er beschreibt mehrere Chipfabrikkatastrophen und sieht kein Licht am Ende des Liefersituationstunnels.

Naja und dafür, dass die Tage endlich wieder länger werden, steht das Team eigentlich doch ganz leidlich da.


----------



## big-maec (13. April 2021)

Was mich zurzeit beeindruckt ist auf Platz 27 Element AI Inc .  Mal schauen was noch so kommt.

Ich würde gerne mal sehen, wenn alle 9,641 im Team mal falten würden. Was dann wohl für einen Wert herauskäme ?


----------



## Mr.Knister (13. April 2021)

Nach langer Zeit auch mal wieder ein Lebenszeichen von mir 

Hier sieht es aktuell aus verschiedenen Gründen nicht nach Falten aus:

- ich war eh noch nie mit optimaler Hardware unterwegs (RX 480 - eher was für Ether - igitt!)
- das Arbeitszimmer wird fast den ganzen Tag lang zum Arbeiten gebraucht (home office), das beißt sich mit dem nächsten Punkt
- Nachts mag ich nicht so gerne falten, lieber tagsüber mit Solarstrom
- die längst fällige GPU-Neuanschaffung wird aus bekannten Gründen erstmal nichts

Ein klein wenig Hoffnung lege ich in die Reparatur einer R9 390, wo wohl "nur" ein DrMOS zu tauschen ist. Hoffentlich meldet sich der Laden bald, bei dem ich das gerne machen lassen würde. Wenn die Reparatur glückt, kann ich einen separaten Faltrechner zum Heizen in einem anderen Raum einrichten.

Aber schön, dass ihr noch so engagiert dabei seid, und mögen bald wieder bessere Zeiten anbrechen!


----------



## binär-11110110111 (14. April 2021)

Ein Schwergewicht - INFO


----------



## JayTea (16. April 2021)

Klar könnten mehr (in unserem Team) falten aber ich denke wir sind nicht übel im Geschäft; die hardcoreteams mit Vergütung mal außen vor gelassen.
Ich jedenfalls habe es einigermaßen schwer in den Top 30 zu bleiben. Und das in der Region von 800 Mio Punkten!

Guten Start ins Wochenende!


----------



## Research (19. April 2021)

Ich vermute auch das viele dem Gebrauchtmarkt abgesahnt haben.
z.Z. selber im Homeoffice.

Nach PC Problemen erstmal nicht mehr gefaltet.

Mein aktueller PC ist Provisorium.
Eigentlich wollte ich ein WaKü-Monster mit den neuen GPUs bauen.
Dann kam Corona und ich musste nehmen was es gab.

Dachte noch, kauf eine 5500XT statt ner 5700. Hat eh nur 8GByte VRAM.
Wechselst du dann halt.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (19. April 2021)

Stand der Dinge - Übersicht der Corona-Mutationen

Das Virus wird sich stetig anpassen und uns noch eine seeehr lange Zeit auf Trab halten. Ich hoffe, daß uns eine multiresistente Supermutante erspart bleibt. Dann wäre der Zug in der Tat abgefahren.

PS: Hab gesehen, daß die GT 1030 im Notfall auch noch ein paar Punkte bringt. Bis zu 286K PPD bei 30 Watt sind schon ein guter Einstieg. Im Outlet gibt es immer wieder Angebote um die 100 Euro (UVP 79 Euro).


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. April 2021)

Bei uns in der CH-Bucht ziehen in der Zwischenzeit sogar die Preise für Maxwell-Karten an:
Vor so 1,5 Jahren hätte ich für meine 980 vielleicht noch 100€ bekommen > momentan wären über 200€ drin.


----------



## Blende8 (20. April 2021)

Ich habe letzte Woche meine Evga 980 ti für 300 bei Ebay verkauft. Startgebot war bei 1 Euro


----------



## ursmii (20. April 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Bei uns in der CH-Bucht ziehen in der Zwischenzeit sogar die Preise für Maxwell-Karten an:
> Vor so 1,5 Jahren hätte ich für meine 980 vielleicht noch 100€ bekommen > momentan wären über 200€ drin.


nicht nur in der bucht, auch bei d...
da bleibt mir glatt die luft weg ...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und ich komm ins grübeln, ob ich meine 2 nicht auch anbieten soll


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. April 2021)

2080 Ti bei Digitec gebraucht teurer als man anderswo eine neue 3080 wenn nicht mit Glück sogar eine 3090 bekommt?


----------



## voodoman (20. April 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Bei uns in der CH-Bucht ziehen in der Zwischenzeit sogar die Preise für Maxwell-Karten an:
> Vor so 1,5 Jahren hätte ich für meine 980 vielleicht noch 100€ bekommen > momentan wären über 200€ drin.


Ich hab meine alte GTX 980 vor rund 1,5 Jahren an einen Kollegen für 100 € verkauft. 

Man konnte ja nicht ahnen, dass sich Grakas zu einer Wertanlage entwickeln.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. April 2021)

Würde ich meine drei Maxwell-Karten (980 + 2X Titan X) verkaufen, würde mich nicht wundern wenn da unterm Strich 1'000€ rausschauen würde.
Problem bloß was kauft man dann was noch nicht hoffnungslos überteuert ist, zumal ich mindestens zwei Karten brauche?


----------



## binär-11110110111 (21. April 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Würde ich meine drei Maxwell-Karten (980 + 2X Titan X) verkaufen, würde mich nicht wundern wenn da unterm Strich 1'000€ rausschauen würde.
> Problem bloß was kauft man dann was noch nicht hoffnungslos überteuert ist, zumal ich mindestens zwei Karten brauche?


Kommt auf die Situation an. Wenn Corona (Lockdown) die Kasse geplündert hat verkaufen und mit ner 1030 den Platz warm halten, ansonsten behalten bis zum Aufstieg in den GPU-Himmel.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. April 2021)

Mit 1030 falten mag ja noch gehen aber in WQHD zocken?


----------



## Skajaquada (21. April 2021)

Die Preise haben sich leider vorerst eingependelt und das liegt auch nicht wirklich an einer geringen Verfügbarkeit (von der 3080 mal abgesehen).
Es gibt jede Menge GPUs zu kaufen, nur halt nicht zum ursprünglich angekündigten Preis.
Und ich fürchte wir kommen auch in den nächsten Jahren nicht mehr da hin.
Vor Corona war die PC Branche auf einem absteigenden Ast, Konsolen waren billig und für viele Gelegenheitsspieler war ein Gaming PC sinnlos. Daher waren die Preise im Vergleich zu Smartphones z.B. ziemlich weit unten.
Jetzt sitzen die Leute aber nur noch zu Hause rum und da wird die Konsole dann langweilig.
Sie möchten einen PC, mit dem man viel mehr machen kann.
Die Nachfrage steigt und der Markt reagiert mit den entsprechenden Preisen.

Den Minern sind die Preise völlig Wurscht. Solange die Cryptowerte weiterhin steigen hat man die 50% Aufpreis in 1-2 Monaten kompensiert.
Das funktioniert derzeit sogar in Deutschland, bei den Strompreisen woanders läuft das noch schneller.

Daher würde ich fast raten: Kauf die eine überteuerte GPU, lass sie 2 Monate schürfen und du bist beim Normalpreis.
Und nimm die hohen Preise für Gebrauchte GPUs auf jeden Fall mit. Sobald alte Mining Karten den Markt fluten bekommst du sie nicht mehr los. Und der Gewinn wiegt den Mehrpreis für die neue GPU auch etwas auf.

Und ja, Crypromining ist totaler Blödsinn. Aber ich sehe es als Mittel zum Zweck, damit ich in naher Zukunft erst einmal kostenneutral falten kann.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. April 2021)

Tut mir leid aber da bin ich konsequent:
Mining ist einfach nur Stumpfsinn und gehört verboten > ich werd also diesen hirnverbrannten Quatsch garantiert nicht auch noch unterstützen.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (21. April 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Mit 1030 falten mag ja noch gehen aber in WQHD zocken?


O.K., ist nen Argument.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (26. April 2021)

Das kleine "Kerlchen" ist echt "gut" !

Trickst Immunsystem - aus Forscher rätseln über Indiens Doppelmutante

PS: Gebe nun wieder Vollgas ! Sollte eine GPU abrauchen, wäre eine bezahlbare 1050 schon hilfreich...


----------



## sentinel1 (26. April 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Mining ist einfach nur Stumpfsinn und gehört verboten > ich werd also diesen hirnverbrannten Quatsch garantiert nicht auch noch unterstützen.


Dummheit lässt sich leider nicht verbieten und ist auch 'leider' ansteckend, dagegen gibt es 'schon wieder dieses leider' keine Impfung. 
Man kann nur hoffen immun zu sein.

Diese E-Mail 'BTC Dragon' Spamfabrik nervt übelst, natürlich gibt es auch massig Käufer, ich erinnere mich da an den Verkauf von 'kaputten Leer - Disketten zu AMIGA - Zeiten".

Deshalb: seine Ware beliebt zu machen, geht über ALLLES (jenseits des Praxisnutzens).

Die Rechtschreibprüfung hat bei 'ALLLES' mit 3L nicht gemotzt, anscheinend ist auch diese käuflich


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. April 2021)

sentinel1 schrieb:


> Diese E-Mail 'BTC Dragon' Spamfabrik nervt übelst, natürlich gibt es auch massig Käufer, ich erinnere mich da an den Verkauf von 'kaputten Leer - Disketten zu AMIGA - Zeiten".


Nicht nur die > im Spam-Ordner machen die Cryptowährungsspams verschiedenster Schleudern in der Zwischenzeit rund einen Viertel aus.


----------



## Hansi92 (2. Mai 2021)

Glaube der aktuelle AMD Treiber bremst aus. Hatte immer so etwas über 4 Millionen PPD momentan aber nur so 2,6 Millionen. Gpu ist eine RX6800XT


----------



## binär-11110110111 (4. Mai 2021)

@UHD 750 - 11600K - warten auf ein Update...


----------



## JeansOn (7. Mai 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Tut mir leid aber da bin ich konsequent:
> Mining ist einfach nur Stumpfsinn und gehört verboten > ich werd also diesen hirnverbrannten Quatsch garantiert nicht auch noch unterstützen.


Genau. So sollte es richtig sein.

In der neuen c't 11 vom 08.05. 2021 wird in der Anmoderation zum Heft u. a.  darauf verwiesen,  dass Tesla kräftig in Bitcoin investiert. ... Ich denk mir gerade meinen Teil. 🤔😤😨☠

Im Heft selbst wird übrigens auf 4 Heftseiten f@h thematisiert.
Unter der Überschrift "Fleißige Falter" gibt es einen Rückblick auf ein Jahr Team Heise Falter bei Folding@home .
Ich finde das großartig geklotzt. 4 Heftseiten.  Ich schau gleich mal, wie die sich seit Ende März 2020 entwickelt haben.

Update Tesla:








						Kryptowährung: Tesla stoppt Zahlungen mit Bitcoin
					

Während Kryptowährungen inzwischen selbst große Auktionshäuser erreichen, steigt ein Tech-Riese schon wieder aus: Tesla will Bitcoin-Zahlungen vorerst nicht mehr akzeptieren. Ein Kurssturz war die Folge.




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## sentinel1 (17. Mai 2021)

So langsam wäre es wieder Zeit für eine Falt - Aktion oder?
Ich hätte einige kleine Wakü - Teile als Prämien zu vergeben, z.B.:

2 x 5,25 Zoll AGB Acryl

sowie diverse Wakü - Teile: Winkel und andere Kleinteile, einen reparierten Black Ice Tiger 420 Radi (engmaschig) 

Eine 1,20 Meter UV - Röhre Disko - Qualität, hat damals 160 DM gekostet.     Tötet jeden Vampir bereits im Erahnen.


----------



## mattinator (19. Mai 2021)

Hatte gerade den Effekt, dass mitten im Folding-Projekt ohne angezeigte oder protokollierte Fehler der GPU-Takt auf den Standard-Basis-Takt abgefallen ist (NVIDIA GTX 1070, aktueller Treiber). Das Folding lief ohne Fehler weiter und der Takt blieb aber so. 
Habe dann ohne den Folding-Client anzuhalten einfach mit GPU-Z den PCI-Express Render Test kurz laufen lassen. Das hat den GPU-Takt wieder auf den üblichen Boost angehoben und nach Beenden des Tests und von GPU-Z so belassen. Scheint also ein guter Workaround zu sein, ohne das Projekt oder den Client anzuhalten.


----------



## Skajaquada (19. Mai 2021)

Gute Neuigkeiten von der GPU-Front! Mit ein bisschen Glück werden bald ein paar Ethereum Farmen abgeschaltet und die GPUs überschwemmen den Markt.
Zumindest hat sich der Preis halbiert, da lohnt es sich nicht mehr überall.
Wer zuerst abstößt bekommt immerhin noch Scalper Preise für die Karten...mal schauen wann die Preise fallen.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (19. Mai 2021)

Hunderte Milliarden weg Krypto-Markt crasht: Bitcoin, Ether & Co. brechen ein


----------



## Skajaquada (19. Mai 2021)

Und alles bloß wegen der Raffgier 
Als wäre es so überraschend, dass China den Cryptohandel einschränkt und lieber mit ihrem eigenen Crypto Geld kontrollieren will.
Keine Regierung ist froh über solch eine unkontrollierbare Wirtschaftskraft...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Mai 2021)

China eigene Kryptowährung Chia bringt aber leider auch schon wieder ihre eigene negativen Eigenschaften mit sich > SSD-Mangel sprich ist nur eine Frage der Zeit bis da die Preise auch massiv anziehen.


----------



## mattinator (20. Mai 2021)

Tja, die Menschheit ist einfach moralisch nicht reif für die technischen Möglichkeiten, die sie sich geschaffen hat.


----------



## JayTea (22. Mai 2021)

Was passiert, wenn ich demnächst meine alte GTX 960 ins Ubuntu-System zur GTX 1660 dazustecke?
Passiert da etwas (sinnvolles)?
Seinerzeit hatte sie unter Wasser, stark übertaktet, im Win10-Rechner ~200 k PPD erwirtschaftet.


----------



## DOcean (22. Mai 2021)

Folding kann auch mit mehreren Karten umgehen, dir gehen nur irgendwann die CPU Kerne zum Vorkauen aus


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Mai 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (23. Mai 2021)

@A.Meier-PS3: Danke, gleichfalls beste Wünsche an das ganze Team.


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Mai 2021)

mattinator schrieb:


> @A.Meier-PS3: Danke, gleichfalls beste Wünsche an das ganze Team.


Dem schliesse ich mich gerne an


----------



## binär-11110110111 (23. Mai 2021)

Endlich mal wieder KEINE Corona-WU - allerdings ein dicker Brocken:

INFO


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. Mai 2021)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Endlich mal wieder KEINE Corona-WU - allerdings ein dicker Brocken:
> 
> INFO


Falten wir den noch was anderes ausser Corona? 
Die letzte Nicht-Corona-WU hatte ich am gemäss HFM am 27.4


----------



## Simita (1. Juni 2021)

Ich hoffe ich bin mit mit meinen Anliegen hier richtig.
Ich bin gerade dabei meinen pc (siehe sig) umzubauen.

RAM, Mobo, Kühler, und Netzteil fliegen raus.

Die Frage ist ob  einer die Teile zum Falten noch gebrauchen kann.


----------



## DOcean (1. Juni 2021)

Folding mit der CPU "lohnt" nicht mehr bzw. steht in keinem Verhältnis Punkte zu Watt.

Oder was wolltest du mit den Teilen anstellen?


----------



## Simita (1. Juni 2021)

Das war genau die Frage, ob sich das lohnt. Effizienz ist ja halt auch wichtig.
Ok CPU abgehakt. Und der Rest RAM Kühler?
Ich suche halt ne sinnvolle Verwendung für die Teile.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Juni 2021)

@Simita:
Frag doch mal beim User brooker nach, der verwaltet vom Team Hardware für den bis auf den Strom kostenlosen Falteinsatz.


----------



## Simita (1. Juni 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @Simita:
> Frag doch mal beim User brooker nach, der verwaltet vom Team Hardware für den bis auf den Strom kostenlosen Falteinsatz.


Ok werde ich mach. Danke für den Tipp.


----------



## ursmii (11. Juni 2021)

AKTUELL live auf YouTube : 
F@h Science 2021 - The State of The Fold by Director Greg Bowman​
edit:
Question:  Nvidia will limited some GPUS for don't bitcoin mining. Is this effect you? 
Answer:    FoldingAtHome: Our work units are a very different operation than anything mining related so should not be held back.


----------



## Bumblebee (12. Juni 2021)

Das ist eine sehr wichtige und wertvolle Info
Danke an Urs


----------



## Skajaquada (15. Juni 2021)

Mal eine Frage in die Runde, jetzt wo wieder GPUs in größeren Mengen verfügbar sind. Was wären eure Preisgrenzen für Custom Karten?
Also die AMD Referenz GPUs z.B. sind ja sehr gut, auch vom Kühlerdesign. Allerdings sind die Aufpreise für die Custom Karten doch echt happig, wenn man an die paar Prozentpunkte Mehrleistung denkt. Da stehen die ca. 1300€ Scalper-Preis gegen mehr als 2000€ für die "Spitzenmodelle" und das bei nur 15% Mehrleistung.
Bei Nvidia ist es ja ziemlich ähnlich, allerdings halte ich dort die Custommodelle für deutlich potenter im Vergleich zum Referenzdesign.
Hat eigentlich jemand schon eine 3080Ti testen können? Da würde mich echt interessieren wie sich der Referenzkühler beim Falten schlägt. Ich finde der war ja ohne guten Airflow im Gehäuse bei der 3080 schon grenzwertig.

Ich hab den ersten Falter mittlerweile im Keller installiert und werde wohl mal einen kleinen Testsprint einlegen. Hab ja für die Finanzierung etwas länger pausiert, dass Modell hat aber bisher gut funktioniert


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Juni 2021)

Also in den Kanälen die ich nutze sind nach wie vor kaum Karten vorhanden.
Wenn, dann zu Horrorpreisen - also keine Option

Und - btw - bei mir stehen 3 Systeme im Keller


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. Juni 2021)

Was ich so in den Testberichten gelesen habe ist die 3080 Ti ihren Preisaufschlag im Vergleich zur normalen 3080 schlicht nicht wert.

Das beste Preis/Leistungsverhältnis bietet nach wie vor die 3070 aber dass aktuelle Preisniveau verhindert problemlos jeden Anflug von "Haben wollen".


----------



## _Snaker_ (15. Juni 2021)

ich habe meine 3080TI FE mal angeschmissen, siehe Anhang
8,4mio ppd, aber habe noch Browser etc offen, evtl. kostet das noch ein paar Punkte

Ich sehe gerade in der Performance Tabelle, dass sie eigentlich "nur" 5,2mio ppd macht. Habe wohl ne gute WU erwischt oder einfach noch nicht lange genug laufen lassen um einen aussagefähigen Wert zu erhalten


----------



## Skajaquada (15. Juni 2021)

Danke für den Einblick!
Damit sind die Werte ja ziemlich genau da, wo man sie erwarten konnte. Allerdings sind die Temperaturen auch da, wo ich sie erwartet habe 
Ich bekomme ja schon ein Problem mit den wassergekühlten 3090 am Memory Junction, aber 102°C sind dann doch echt heftig.
Da lande ich bei +1100Mhz Speichertakt im Miningbetrieb...aber das soll ja soweit gar kein Problem sein 

Da ist das Design dann doch irgendwie zu knapp auf Kante genäht. Vor allem weil es ja auch an der Nähe zur Spannungsversorgung liegt, dass der Speicher da so heiß wird.
Handwerklich finde ich die AMD Platine deutlich besser, die Referenzkarten sind auch super sauber verlötet. Bei manchen Nvidias sind die Bauteile echt krumm und schief da draufgeballert


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Juni 2021)

Bekommt ihr aktuell GPU-WUs?

Mein Titan X's bekommen momentan gar keine und langweilen sich.

Damit der Server nicht sinnlos leer läuft hab ich vorübergehend SMP wieder gestartet.


----------



## Skajaquada (25. Juni 2021)

Ich hab schon gestern Mittag kaum welche bekommen, hab aber auch noch nicht bei F@H gelesen ob irgendwas anliegt.


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Juni 2021)

Ja, es macht keine Freude wenn die Server nicht mitspielen
Soeben hat sich bei mir die Lage etwas verbessert - Hoffen ist erlaubt


----------



## voodoman (25. Juni 2021)

Bei mir ist auch seit zwei Tagen Flaute.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (25. Juni 2021)

Bekomme derzeit 17722 - Zahnfüllungen, machen aber gut Punkte.


----------



## ursmii (25. Juni 2021)

beide systeme FRIEREN


----------



## Apollo4244 (25. Juni 2021)

Bei mir steht auch alles still.
Ist mir auch nur aufgefallen weil es im Serverraum auf einmal so ruhig geworden ist .

WU's werden im Moment wohl nur sehr spärlich verteilt. https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=37230&start=15


----------



## voodoman (25. Juni 2021)

Meine Falter machen jetzt Wochenend-Pause. 

Mal sehen ob sich das nächste Woche wieder bessert.


----------



## Bumblebee (26. Juni 2021)

Bei mir ist wieder alles ok


----------



## ursmii (26. Juni 2021)

seit gestern abend läufts wieder rund


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. Juni 2021)

Seit 24h durchgehend GPU-WUs, hab folglich SMP gefinisht.


----------



## pit70de (27. Juni 2021)

Nachdem es die Nacht durch gut lief, und ich dauernd 18202er bekommen habe, die gut Punkte liefern,  ist jetzt wieder Ebbe.

War wohl nur ein Schluckauf. Jetzt  läuft es wieder einwandfrei.


----------



## Doleo (30. Juni 2021)

Hansi92 schrieb:


> Glaube der aktuelle AMD Treiber bremst aus. Hatte immer so etwas über 4 Millionen PPD momentan aber nur so 2,6 Millionen. Gpu ist eine RX6800XT



Danke. Hättest du dazu neue Infos? Ich habe auch eine 6800XT hier und bin bislang mäßig begeistert. Frames super, aber für twitch ist der AMD Encoder dem NVENC (new) haushoch unterlegen. Außerdem habe ich weniger PPD als mit meiner "alten" 2080.


----------



## Skajaquada (1. Juli 2021)

Ja da muss ich auch sagen, die Performance der AMD OpenCL Treiber hat anscheinend deutlich nachgelassen.
Zumindest was die Berechnungen für das Falten angeht.
Ich habe meine Werte die ich damals bei Erscheinen der RX6800xt hatte mal rausgekramt und da komme ich derzeit nicht mal annähernd dran.
Vielleicht hat auch einfach die Zusammenarbeit von Nvidia mit F@H dazu geführt, dass die Projekte einfach eher für die Cuda Cores optimiert werden.
Die Radeons hatten auf jeden Fall schon immer das Problem ihre Power "auf die Straße" zu bringen. Erst ab 250.000 Atomen sind sie annähernd konkurrenzfähig.


----------



## JayTea (16. Juli 2021)

Kein Wasser, kein Strom.
Derzeit keine Unterstützung meinerseits...


----------



## Skajaquada (16. Juli 2021)

Oje, ich hoffe sonst ist alles okay? Wir hatten zum Glück nur etwas Wasser im Keller und ein Auto ist bis zum Fußraum abgesoffen.
Das ist für Wuppertal schon sehr glücklich.


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Juli 2021)

Ich benutze die (traurige) Gelegenheit euch allen Glück zu wünschen
Auch hier in der Schweiz ist es teilweise prekär - ich bin bisher ohne Schaden davon gekommen


----------



## JayTea (16. Juli 2021)

Letzten Sonntag waren wir noch zur Steinbachtalsperre rübergelaufen und herumspaziert. 
 Zu Hause ist alles okay - keine Schäden. Bloß ohne Strom (gechlortes Wasser seit heute Nachmittag) und mit Baby ist halt doof.
Ich bin froh, dass wir Donnerstag früh reißaus genommen haben.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (18. Juli 2021)

Derzeit eher Nebensache - dennoch eine neue Big WU - 18010


----------



## Skajaquada (19. Juli 2021)

Ich hab ja meinen Falter mittlerweile mal auf Linux umgestellt und das Image von Picard läuft an sich auch echt gut.
Leider habe ich seit gestern enorme Probleme mit der WiFi Konnektivität.
Die Signalstärke ist gut bis sehr gut und er findet das WiFi Netz auch ohne Probleme. Allerdings kappt Linux ständig die Verbindung und lässt sich auch danach teilweise nicht mehr verbinden.
Und auch sonst ist die Datenrate echt unterirdisch.
Der Windows Rechner daneben hat diese Probleme nicht, es ist auch nur der normale onBoard Intel WiFi Controller auf dem Aorus Ultra Board.
Gibt es da spezielle WiFi Einstellungen in Linux? Schaltet evtl. den Controller zum Stromsparen ab?
Ich hab da leider nix gefunden...

Edit: Der Rechner verbindet sich gar nicht mehr per Wlan, egal welches Netz. Ich werde ihn wohl einfach mal neu aufsetzen, am Anfang hat es ja funktioniert.


----------



## DOcean (19. Juli 2021)

Wifi und Linux ist leider immer noch so kann gut gehen Thema...

Meist läuft das heute ohne Probleme, aber muss halt nicht... ein Linux Update und nix geht mehr im Extremfall...


----------



## JayTea (20. Juli 2021)

JayTea schrieb:


> Kein Wasser, kein Strom.
> Derzeit keine Unterstützung meinerseits...


Und es geht weiter...


----------



## Skajaquada (20. Juli 2021)

Nachdem ich das Image neu installiert hab läuft es auch wieder mit dem WLAN. Mal schauen wie lange, aber ich hab jetzt einfach mein Image gesichert. Ist ja in 5 Minuten wieder drauf 
Wenn ich dann noch die anderen Kisten morgen umgebaut bekomme, kann ich die Jagd auf die 3. Mia mal angehen.


----------



## grumpy-old-man (22. Juli 2021)

Ab Freitag Nachmittag ist erst einmal für 3 Wochen Falt-Pause angesagt. Die Provence ruft, die Schwiegereltern freuen sich nach einem Jahr coronabedingter Abstinenz uns wieder zu sehen und der Faltrechner hat sich eine kleine Pause redlich verdient.
Danach geht es mit frischem Elan weiter. 🤪


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Juli 2021)

Irgendwann heute Morgen hat es einen Stromausfall bei uns gegeben und als der Strom wieder da war hat es die Sicherung vom Büro rausgehauen, hab deswegen einen mehrstündigen Faltausfall.

Komme mit dem PC auch mehr schlecht als recht hier ins Forum rein, mal schauen ob das mit dem Gratsen klappt.


----------



## ursmii (24. Juli 2021)

solche wünscht man sich mehr
05:52:33:WU01:FS01:0x22roject: *18010* (Run 0, Clone 239, Gen 25)
05:54:32:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 50000 out of 5000000 steps (1%)
...
08:52:11:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 4950000 out of 5000000 steps (99%)
...
08:54:29:WU01:FS01:Upload 78.83%
08:54:36:WU01:FS01:Upload complete
08:54:36:WU01:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
08:54:36:WU01:FS01:Final credit estimate, *721576*.00 points
08:54:36:WU01:FS01:Cleaning up
_es dauert einfach ein wenig   _



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Research (24. Juli 2021)

Hat wer ne Idee was hier passiert ist?





__





						Folding@home | Statistics
					

Folding@home Statistics




					stats.foldingathome.org
				



??


----------



## pit70de (24. Juli 2021)

Was meinst Du genau?
Das Du in der letzten Zeit keine WUs gut geschrieben bekommen hast. Das Du zwischendurch mal eine WU für das Teams Quadrans gemacht hast?
Oder einfach nur, dass die Statistik-Seite seit knapp 2 Monaten ein neues Design hat.
​


----------



## Research (24. Juli 2021)

pit70de schrieb:


> Was meinst Du genau?
> Das Du in der letzten Zeit keine WUs gut geschrieben bekommen hast. Das Du zwischendurch mal eine WU für das Teams Quadrans gemacht hast?
> Oder einfach nur, dass die Statistik-Seite seit knapp 2 Monaten ein neues Design hat.
> ​


Die WUs für Quadrans .
Habe ich nie gemacht.

Der Rest stimmt.


----------



## JayTea (24. Juli 2021)

Bei mir steht auch etwas von "Curecoin"; habe ich auch nie für gefaltet!
So wie ich das sehe, wird bei der Statistik alles aufgeführt, was unter demselben Username abgeliefert wurde. Aber natürlich kann auch jemand anderes unter "deinem" Username falten. Du hast ja keinen Anspruch auf den Nickname und eine eindeutige Zuordnung ist alleinig über den passkey möglich.
[Oder auch noch über die UserID?]


----------



## pit70de (24. Juli 2021)

Bei extreme extremeoverclocking.com findet man folgende zwei User:








						redsearch User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for redsearch. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com
				











						Research User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Research. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com
				




Der Username bei foldinghome ist ja nicht eindeutig. 
Ich vermute mal da hat sich ein 2. User mit Deinem Namen registriert und als er gemerkt hat, dass der Name schon vergeben ist, hat er direkt den Namen geändert und dann damit weiter gemacht.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Juli 2021)

Heute werde ich nicht Gratsen da ich gestern meine zweite Impfung bekommen habe und mein Körper mit relativ starken Grippesymptomen reagiert.
Hoffe morgen ist es wieder vorbei.


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Juli 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Heute werde ich nicht Gratsen da ich gestern meine zweite Impfung bekommen habe und mein Körper mit relativ starken Grippesymptomen reagiert.
> Hoffe morgen ist es wieder vorbei.


Lass Dir Zeit und kurier Dich
Ich hatte glücklicherweise kaum Symptome - bloss ein wenig müde geworden
Und ein   für das impfen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Juli 2021)

Hab noch ein paar kleine Nachwehen von gestern aber soweit wieder fit. 

War im übrigen Moderna.


----------



## Bumblebee (26. Juli 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> War im übrigen Moderna.


Bei mir auch


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Juli 2021)

Scheint mal wieder GPU-WU-Mangel zu geben, denn nur eine von beiden Titan's faltet momentan und ein Neustart hat daran auch nichts geändert.


----------



## mattinator (27. Juli 2021)

Das gleiche hier.


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Juli 2021)

Breitet eure Arme so weit wie möglich aus ....
... dann wisst ihr wie dick mein Hals gerade ist 
In Castle Bumblestein herrscht Stille weil *kein* (GPU-)System was zu tun hat


----------



## voodoman (27. Juli 2021)

Bei mir aktuell nur 3 von 6 

Mal sehen ob was nachkommt wenn die weggefaltet sind.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (27. Juli 2021)

Meine 1650 bekommen WUs ...


----------



## Skajaquada (27. Juli 2021)

Bei mir hing nur die Radeon, alle RTX haben derzeit genug zu falten.
Hab auch jetzt die letzte Kiste auf Linux umgestellt.
Wenn man auf die Updates aufpasst funktioniert das Image echt super. Ich bin mal auf den Output gespannt, sollte auf jeden Fall für einen neuen persönlichen Rekord reichen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Juli 2021)

Auch meine beiden Titan's haben wieder zu tun.


----------



## voodoman (27. Juli 2021)

Bei mir rennen jetzt auch wieder alle.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Juli 2021)

Hier ist schon wieder Leerlauf angesagt. 
Hab jetzt den SMP wieder gestartet damit wenigstens etwas faltet.


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Juli 2021)

scheint wieder *Work Server 54.157.202.86* zu sein


----------



## mattinator (28. Juli 2021)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> scheint wieder *Work Server 54.157.202.86* zu sein


Das Problem ist wohl eher, dass die Assignment Server den Work Server zuteilen, obwohl der offensichtlich keine Projekte hat.


----------



## Skajaquada (5. August 2021)

Bei mir ist gerade der Ersatz für meinen defekten Ryzen 9 5900x angekommen. Da ich mir ja zwischenzeitlich auf eigene Kappe einen Neuen geholt hab, hat jemand aus der Falt-Fraktion Interesse an einem nagelneuen 5900x?
Sonst stelle ich ihn in die "zu verkaufen" Rubrik...


----------



## Skajaquada (12. August 2021)

Da ich gestern für zwei Freunde einkaufen war, kann ich netterweise am Wochenende Werte der RX6600xt testen. Bin mal gespannt ob der NAVI23 auch im Falten so effizient ist wie beim zocken oder Mining. Das könnte den Preis leider wieder gut ansteigen lassen, und der Markt wird dann mit 3080ern geflutet


----------



## Skajaquada (13. August 2021)

Ich schon wieder, mit den ersten Daten zur RX6600xt.
Auf Grund der Spieleleistung hatte ich sie auf Höhe einer 5700xt geschätzt.
Leider habe ich bisher nur ca. 1 Mio PPD in den 18xxx Projekten erreicht, vielleicht gibt es da auch noch Potential in anderen Projekten.
Allerdings nimmt sie sich nur knapp unter 120W bei 2700Mhz Takt, also deutlich effizienter als die 5700xt.
UV und OC ist einigermaßen begrenzt, ich war jetzt aber noch nicht mit dem MPT dran.
Der Takt läuft auf jeden Fall von Anfang an auf über 2600Mhz, ohne OC.

Die Kühlung der Sapphire Modelle ist recht angenehm, die Standard Lüfterkurve dreht so gut wie nie wirklich auf.
Allerdings geht damit sogar die Nitro+ auf 65°C GPU und 85°C Junction. Bei 60% Drehzahl sind die Werte locker 15°C darunter und die Karte ist immer noch sehr leise.

Einen Leistungsunterschied habe ich nicht wirklich festgestellt, Red Devil, Nitro+ und Pulse unterscheiden sich fast nur in Kühlleistung und Design.
Und das obwohl die Red Devil als einzige RX6600xt auf 1x 8 Pol und 1x 6 Pol PCI-E Stecker setzt.
Wenn man der Karte 200W reindrückt kommt kaum Mehrleistung dabei rum.


----------



## JayTea (16. August 2021)

Hui,  da wurden einige WU nachträglich gutgeschrieben!  
Ich muss jedoch gestehen,  vermisst hatte ich nichts. 
Hatte aber sogar für einige Tage CPU-Folding dabei, damit der PC mit der WaKü auch mal wieder läuft.  Dadurch war meine Statistik nicht ganz "standard".


----------



## Skajaquada (17. August 2021)

Jemand Interesse an einer RX6600xt Pulse? Taugt zwar nicht so sehr zum Falten, aber zum Zocken auf 1080P funktioniert sie gut. Mein Kumpel hat sich für die Nitro+ entschieden, daher wäre die Pulse zum EK abzugeben (400€).


----------



## JayTea (19. August 2021)

Zwei Kolleginnen hats erwischt...die Klassiker.
1) Parkinson 
2) Chorea Huntington 

Weitermachen....!


----------



## binär-11110110111 (28. August 2021)

In der Print wurde es schon angekündigt: 
Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag 2021 (21. bis 27. September)​


----------



## Lubi7 (28. August 2021)

Hallo,
binn heute auf diesen Artikel gestosen, weiss jemand wieviel so ein Anton3 schneller ist als eine RTX3090?
google suche hat bei mit nichts gebracht
LG

https://www.golem.de/news/molekular...96.html?utm_source=pocket-newtab-global-de-DE


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. August 2021)

https://www.golem.de/news/molekular...96.html?utm_source=pocket-newtab-global-de-DE


> Das Falten von Proteinen ist ein klassisches Beispiel, wobei Anton 3 mehr leistet als alle Systeme von Folding@home vereint.



Auch wenn es ein hochspezialisierter Chip ist, hab ich da so meine Mühe es zu glauben dass ein einzelner 360W-Chip die Leistung des gesamtem F@H-Netzwerk übertreffen soll.


----------



## Skajaquada (29. August 2021)

Der ist effektiver, was die Leistung pro Watt angeht, aber die Gesamtleistung kann ein einzelner Chip definitiv nicht übertreffen. Ein Anton hat theoretisch die 20-fache Leistung eines Nvidia A100, wenn man die Berechnung genau darauf abstimmt. 
Wen es interessiert, hier ist die Grundlage für den Golem Artikel.
Hot Chips 2021 Live Blog


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. September 2021)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> In der Print wurde es schon angekündigt:
> Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag 2021 (21. bis 27. September)​


Wundert mich ein wenig dass brooker noch nicht aktiv wurde.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (2. September 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wundert mich ein wenig dass *brooker* noch nicht aktiv wurde.


... Zuletzt gesehen 20. August 2021 ... vermutlich offline viel beschäftigt, aber sind ja noch ein paar Tage hin.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (11. September 2021)

Ein Schwergewicht !


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. September 2021)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Ein Schwergewicht !


Ein ganz kleine WU


----------



## ursmii (12. September 2021)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Ein Schwergewicht !


hab mal in HFM nachgeschaut; krasse unterschiede in den laufzeiten.
auf der 2080TI (H2O) brauchen die 18019 durchschnittlich 3h10'.
leider sind sie dünn gesäht.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. September 2021)

Hab auch mal im HFM nachgeschaut:
Bis jetzt eine einzige P18019 und die brauchte auf der Tintan X knappe 7h (TPF 4:06)


----------



## Skajaquada (13. September 2021)

Ich glaub ich verzweifle langsam an meiner RTX3090 im Gaming-Rechner, die Performance beim Falten ist einfach grottig.
Ich dachte ja erst es würde rein an der CPU liegen, da die ja bei den Nvidias stark beansprucht wird.
Allerdings laufen ja im Keller zwei 3090er mit einem Ryzen 5 3600 völlig normal.
Die 3090 in meinem Gaming Rechner läuft aber auch alleine ohne andere Belastung voll übertaktet nur auf maximal 75% der average Falt-Leistung.
Die Auslastung liegt bei mindestens 95%, und die Anbindung per PCIe x8 4.0 sollte ja auch kein Problem sein.
Der Ryzen 9 5900x läuft auch bis zu 5Ghz im Boost, ist aber nicht ausgelastet beim Falten.

Ich hab echt keine Ahnung warum die so schlecht performt.
Im gleichen System steckt auch noch eine 2080Ti, die auch völlig normal läuft...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. September 2021)

@Skajaquada:
Hast du bei deiner RTX3090 einmal sämtliche Temperaturen kontrolliert die du auslesen kannst ob die alle im grünen Bereich beim Falten sind?

Man liest in letzter Zeit dass es vereinzelte 3080/3090 gibt bei denen beim Zusammenbau "gepfuscht" wurde (Fingerling zwischen Kühler und Karte, fehlerhaft verlegte bis komplett fehlende Wärmeleitpäds), nicht dass du zu wenigen betroffenen gehörst.

Was macht den die 3090 wenn du die 2080 Ti testweise rausnimmst?


----------



## Skajaquada (13. September 2021)

Die 3090 ist eine Aorus Master, die ich selbst auf Wasserkühlung umgebaut habe. Die Temperaturen sind auch voll okay, voll übertaktet Speicher bei maximalen 70°C, Hot Spot bei 65°C.
Ich glaube nicht, dass es an der 2080ti liegt, aber ich hänge sie einfach mal aus dem System.
Das gleiche Board läuft halt im Keller mit zwei 3090 bei normaler Performance.
Vielleicht hängt es doch am System, ich könnte einfach mal ein Linux probieren....

Edit: Das Linux Image läuft gut und die 3090 haut da um die 8 Mio PPD raus. Also zusammen mit der 2080ti derzeit 13 Mio PPD, scheint also ein reines Windows Problem zu sein.
Aber für die Faltwoche fahr ich die Kiste dann wohl auf Linux, hab gerade keinen Nerv für eine Neuinstallation


----------



## Bumblebee (14. September 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Was macht den die 3090 wenn du die 2080 Ti testweise rausnimmst?


Das wäre auch mein erster Verdacht gewesen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. September 2021)

@Skajaquada:
Du hast in dem System zwei verschiedene GPU-Generationen gemischt und unter Windows kommt es immer wieder mal vor dass das beim Falten zu Problemen führt.

Wenn es dieses Problem ist eine Windows-Neuinstallation reine Zeitverschwendung.

Um 100%ig sicher zu sein dass es dieses Problem ist, musst du die 2080 Ti testweise ausbauen und die 3090 solo falten lassen, dann weißt du was Sache ist.


----------



## Skajaquada (14. September 2021)

Wie gesagt bleibe ich erstmal auf Linux für die Faltwoche, ich komme vorher nicht dazu den Rechner zu zerlegen.
Es scheint auch ein reines Problem von F@H zu sein, alle anderen Anwendungen laufen in normalen Parametern. Vielleicht baue ich dann auch alles noch mal um und setze die 2080ti auch in den Keller, sofern ein Netzteil das mitmacht


----------



## binär-11110110111 (14. September 2021)

Kurze Info. Die neue Big-WU 18019 (habe inzwischen mehrere bekommen) HASST!!! Unterbrechungen.

...09:51:36:WU00:FS02:Upload 77.58%
09:51:42:WU00:FS02:Upload 84.10%
09:51:48:WU00:FS02:Upload 90.62%
09:51:54:WU00:FS02:Upload 97.14%
09:51:56:WU00:FS02:Upload complete
09:51:57:WU00:FS02:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
09:51:57:WU00:FS02:Final credit estimate, 200000.00 points
09:51:57:WU00:FS02:Cleaning up
09:52:21:FS02:Finishing...


----------



## Bumblebee (15. September 2021)

Gut zu wissen


----------



## binär-11110110111 (16. September 2021)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> In der Print wurde es schon angekündigt:
> Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag 2021 (21. bis 27. September)​



*Noch 5 Tage !!! *

Noch kein offizieller Beitrag zum Aufruf ? Was ist los ?


----------



## Nono15 (16. September 2021)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> *Noch 5 Tage !!! *
> 
> Noch kein offizieller Beitrag zum Aufruf ? Was ist los ?


Beitrag ist online:








						Folding @ Home 2021: Corsair-Faltwoche mit tollen Preisen - Abschlussbericht
					

Zum Weltalzheimertag 2021 versucht das PCGH-Team #70335 besonders viel Rechenleistung zur Verfügung zu stellen. Corsair unterstützt das Vorhaben und stellt Sachpreise zur Verfügung.




					www.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## kampfschaaaf (17. September 2021)

Aufheizen beginnt! Wird schon wärmer...
Aber die X58 mit den Xeon W3680 bleiben dieses mal in der Schachtel. Dennoch gilt durch die Mickeymouseboards von heute: LANES sind Mangelware. Es bleibt mir wohl nix anderes übrig, als noch ein drittes System aufzusetzen.


----------



## Tsch4rly (18. September 2021)

Hallo Zusammen,
wahrscheinlich ist es hier im Forum sogar schon zu finden aber ich hab bisher leider nichts gefunden.  
Vor kurzem habe ich mir eine 3080ti zugelegt. Jetzt als ich das F@H mal wieder gesehen hatte und das dann mal probieren möchte ist mir ein/aufgefallen das diese Karten ja LHR haben.  Deswegen wollte ich mich mal schlau machen ob das nun auch die Faltleistung begrenzt?


----------



## binär-11110110111 (18. September 2021)

Tsch4rly schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> wahrscheinlich ist es hier im Forum sogar schon zu finden aber ich hab bisher leider nichts gefunden.
> Vor kurzem habe ich mir eine 3080ti zugelegt. Jetzt als ich das F@H mal wieder gesehen hatte und das dann mal probieren möchte ist mir ein/aufgefallen das diese Karten ja LHR haben.  Deswegen wollte ich mich mal schlau machen ob das nun auch die Faltleistung begrenzt?


Soweit ich das weiß, wird CUDA minimal bis gar nicht beeinflußt.


----------



## Skajaquada (18. September 2021)

Laut den Folding@Home Statistik sind die LHR Modelle nur minimal langsamer. Und da es von der 3080ti kein non LHR Modell gibt, ist es auch nahezu egal.
Sie performt auf jeden Fall auf dem Niveau einer 3090: Link zur Database


----------



## Tsch4rly (18. September 2021)

Das sind aber sehr gute Nachrichten, jetzt muss ich das System bis dahin nur noch zum laufen bringen, ansonsten muss ich wohl Danach mein eigenes Faltwochenende machen. 
Danke für die Info!


----------



## Skajaquada (18. September 2021)

Ich hab echt auf allen Windows Systemen Probleme mit der Falt-Performance, es liegt also nicht nur an meiner Gaming Kiste. Die 6900xt meiner Frau kommt auch gerade mal auf 2 Mio PPD und das System ist nahezu neu aufgesetzt.
Leider bekomme ich den Rechner nicht mehr bis Dienstag auf Linux umgesetzt, muss ich dann wohl mit leben


----------



## kampfschaaaf (18. September 2021)

Hai, was ist denn hier los...
kam gerade von der Spätschicht heim und:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


EDIT:
12h Falterei für die Katz'! 
Der Virenscanner Kaspersky war schuld und hat nix rausgelassen. Hat der noch nie gemacht...


----------



## Bumblebee (19. September 2021)

Das ist natürlich extremst sch***ade


----------



## Nono15 (19. September 2021)

Ich finde es noch erstaunlich ruhig auf dem punkteserver so kurz vor start der faltwoche...etwas zu ruhig...werde ab morgen meinen pc mit der gtx 1080ti unter tags wieder zum 24/7-rechner mitlaufen lassen    alzheimer stinkt


----------



## brooker (19. September 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wundert mich ein wenig dass brooker noch nicht aktiv wurde.


... mich auch!


----------



## Skajaquada (20. September 2021)

Nachdem ich heute noch ein Netzwerkkabel in den Keller gelegt habe (WLAN mit dem Linux Image ist echt mist  ), lasse ich mal die Kisten anlaufen. Ich wünsch allen haltbare Hardware und die passende Netzanbindung! Schauen wir mal was die Woche so bringt 

Edit: ich kann auch leider nur Vollgas diese Woche, undervolting hab ich auf Linux noch nicht so raus


----------



## Bumblebee (20. September 2021)

brooker schrieb:


> ... mich auch!


Alter Falter - schön dich zu lesen


----------



## Ramonx56 (20. September 2021)

Folder ist online. Jetzt heißt es: Mit voller Kraft voraus. 
Mal schauen was die 1080TI noch so hergibt. OC is auch drin.


----------



## Skajaquada (21. September 2021)

Huch, da hat mich die Performance der Kellerkisten doch etwas überrascht. Unter Linux und ein bisschen getuned, holen die glatt 25% mehr als sonst 
Da komme ich sogar auf einen halben Bumblebee an Faltleistung, glaube ich führe das dann mal als Maßeinheit ein 
Und die Entwicklung der Punkte im Team ist auch krass, mal eben nahezu verdoppelt


----------



## sentinel1 (21. September 2021)

Skajaquada schrieb:


> Unter Linux und ein bisschen getuned


Hallo,
kann man denn unter Linux schon undervolten?  

Linux hatte bisher im Vergleich mit Windows und Undervolting etwas weniger gepunktet und natürlich mehr Strom verbraten:
- ca. 400k PPD weniger
- ca. 70 Watt mehr 
- und natürlich lauter


----------



## Skajaquada (21. September 2021)

Undervolten hab ich noch nicht hinbekommen. Aber da sie eh Vollgas laufen, hab ich wenigstens den Takt nach oben optimiert  
Damit habe ich bei den 3090ern mit 300 - 320 Watt je nach WU 7-9 Mio PPD, das ist deutlich mehr als unter Windows.
Meine 2080Ti kommt sogar fast auf 6 Mio PPD, da kann die unter Windows nur von träumen  
Allerdings muss man die Power auch weggekühlt bekommen, der Keller wird schon deutlich warm. Hilft aber immerhin um die Feuchtigkeit raus zu bekommen


----------



## binär-11110110111 (22. September 2021)

LÄUFT !!!


----------



## Skajaquada (22. September 2021)

Ja, Linux war die richtige Entscheidung. Mein Ziel von 40 Mio PPD hab ich schon erreicht, jetzt schaue ich mal ob es auch für einen neuen Highscore bei den 3090er PPDs gibt. Derzeit stehen 9,518 Mio PPD auf der Uhr, je nach Glück mit den WUs sollte ich das toppen können


----------



## Ickewars (23. September 2021)

So, nachdem ich nun hier bei euch eine Kurz-Faltwoche von ca. 3,5 Tagen mitgemacht habe, bin ich den Rest der Faltwoche ab nachher "leider" nicht mehr im Büro, bzw. müssen die zwei Rechner daher abkühlen.
Es war mir ein inneres Blumenpflücken, temporär in so einem großen & extrem erfolgreichen Team mit zu falten 

Da ich bisher noch nie 24h am Stück gefaltet habe (sonst täglich 12-16h), war ich schwer erfreut, dass meine gestrige 24h Statistik tatsächlich mehr als 20 Mio PPD gezeigt hatte. Ist dann wohl, um es mit @Skajaquada & seiner Spezial-Maßeinheit von oben zu sagen, immerhin so was wie ein knapper 1/4 Bumblebee 

Ick freu mir und werde versuchen bei der nächsten Faltwoche Anfang 2022 komplett dabei zu sein ... dann hoffentlich noch um eine weitere GPU aufgerüstet und beide Karma-Kisten auf das Ubuntu-Image umgestellt, falls alles klappt 
Vielleicht sind dann sogar 30 Mio PPD drin ... man wird ja wohl träumen dürfen 

Ick wünsch euch allen weiterhin ne erfolgreiche restliche Faltwoche ... immer schön an der Weltrettung dran bleiben


----------



## Bumblebee (23. September 2021)

Danke, dass du mitgefaltet hast
Du bist jederzeit wieder herzlich willkommen


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (23. September 2021)

moin, kurze Frage, meine 980M bringt dank leichten OC aktuell 270.000 Punkte. Meine 3080ti bringt irgendwie "nur" 1,5 Mille an Punkten , ich habe in der aktuellen PPD liste was von teilweise 6 millionen gelesen und hier auch das eine 3090 auch irgendwo bei 4,xxx liegt, oder hab ich mich da totalverguckt ? ist ein normales windows nix extra angepasst oder sonst was. die GPU läuft mit 1845 bis 1860 MHz statt 1900 , da ich sie auf diesen Bereich begrenzt habe bei 0,875 mv  CPU ist ein 10900k ohne OC.


----------



## Skajaquada (23. September 2021)

Mr.Ultimo schrieb:


> moin, kurze Frage, meine 980M bringt dank leichten OC aktuell 270.000 Punkte. Meine 3080ti bringt irgendwie "nur" 1,5 Mille an Punkten , ich habe in der aktuellen PPD liste was von teilweise 6 millionen gelesen und hier auch das eine 3090 auch irgendwo bei 4,xxx liegt, oder hab ich mich da totalverguckt ? ist ein normales windows nix extra angepasst oder sonst was. die GPU läuft mit 1845 bis 1860 MHz statt 1900 , da ich sie auf diesen Bereich begrenzt habe bei 0,875 mv  CPU ist ein 10900k ohne OC.


Das ist in der Tat sehr wenig, hast du deine Identity im F@H Client mal überprüft? Sonst gibt es keine "Bonuspunkte"

Faltest du auch gleichzeitig mit der CPU?
Die Nvidias brauchen recht viel Prozessorleistung beim Falten. Daher gibt es starke Einbußen in der GPU Performance, sobald man die CPU auch auslastet.


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (23. September 2021)

Moin, es läuft nur der GPU CLient. den CPU Client hab ich raus gehauen. evtl muss ich sonst mal jemanden bitten sich den schmarn anzugucken vie Teamwiever


----------



## Salatgewalt (23. September 2021)

Skajaquada schrieb:


> Bei mir ist gerade der Ersatz für meinen defekten Ryzen 9 5900x angekommen. Da ich mir ja zwischenzeitlich auf eigene Kappe einen Neuen geholt hab, hat jemand aus der Falt-Fraktion Interesse an einem nagelneuen 5900x?
> Sonst stelle ich ihn in die "zu verkaufen" Rubrik...


Hätte Interesse, kann die leider noch net privat schreiben, da ich mich erst gestern hier angemeldet habe.


kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Hai, was ist denn hier los...
> kam gerade von der Spätschicht heim und:
> 
> 
> ...


Ist bei mir auch so, was hast da im Kaspersky eingestellt, damit es läuft?


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (23. September 2021)

Skajaquada schrieb:


> Das ist in der Tat sehr wenig, hast du deine Identity im F@H Client mal überprüft? Sonst gibt es keine "Bonuspunkte"
> 
> Faltest du auch gleichzeitig mit der CPU?
> Die Nvidias brauchen recht viel Prozessorleistung beim Falten. Daher gibt es starke Einbußen in der GPU Performance, sobald man die CPU auch auslastet.


Der Passkey war wirklich nicht mehr drinn, weder im Notebook, noch aufn PC. Hatte alles über den Websitenbasierten Client eingegeben. Den key hat er nicht übernommen.

nun läuft die 980M mit 550k und die 3080 mit 5,3M aktuell


----------



## kampfschaaaf (23. September 2021)

Salatgewalt schrieb:


> Ist bei mir auch so, was hast da im Kaspersky eingestellt, damit es läuft?


Ja, Ausnahme hinzufügen wollte ich zuerst...
... aber dann habe ich ihn einfach deaktiviert...


----------



## Skajaquada (23. September 2021)

Salatgewalt schrieb:


> Hätte Interesse, kann die leider noch net privat schreiben, da ich mich erst gestern hier angemeldet habe.


Da bist du leider zu spät, der Ryzen ist schon seit einiger Zeit weg.


----------



## Salatgewalt (23. September 2021)

kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Ja, Ausnahme hinzufügen wollte ich zuerst...
> ... aber dann habe ich ihn einfach deaktiviert...


Ich habe jetzt F@H zu den Ausnahmen im Kaspersky hinzugefügt und laut Log im Programm scheint es immer noch nicht zu gehen und ganz deaktivieren will ich's auch nicht.


----------



## Mr.Knister (23. September 2021)

Der griesgrämige Onkel Knister meldet sich auch mal wieder...

Nachdem unter Manjaro Linux mit dem neuesten opencl-amd nur ca. 650k-1M ppd auf meiner 6700XT rauskamen, habe ich mir nochmal eine Windows-Partition eingerichtet, neuesten Treiber drauf - selbes Ergebnis, 650k.

Also WU pausiert, Downgrade auf Radeon Software 21.3.1 (das ist die allererste, die meine Karte unterstützt), und siehe da? 1.555.950 ppd für eine P16482 

Jetzt nur noch das selbe Downgrade unter Linux hinkriegen und ich bin wieder einigermaßen zufrieden


----------



## grumpy-old-man (23. September 2021)

Na, da kann ich ja richtig froh sein, dass ich mit meiner ollen 1080 1.45 mio PPD schaffe…
It‘s a long way to the top, if you wanna rock ‚n‘ roll…


----------



## Skajaquada (24. September 2021)

Ich hab ja leider kein HFM auf den Kellerkisten, aber ich glaub ich habe es geschafft. 
Denke der neue Linux RTX3090 PPD Rekord ist von der PCGH, gefaltet auf meiner golden Sample Inno3D iChill Frostbite 
Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, weil ich derzeit wohl der Einzige bin der Daten zu RTX3090 Linux WUs an F@H in the Dark schickt...

Also vielen Dank @Picard81_4711 für das klasse Image und alle anderen Verrückten hier, die immer mit Rat und Tat zur Seite stehen!!! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## voodoman (24. September 2021)

Salatgewalt schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt F@H zu den Ausnahmen im Kaspersky hinzugefügt und laut Log im Programm scheint es immer noch nicht zu gehen und ganz deaktivieren will ich's auch nicht.



Den Mist mit Kaspersky kenne ich leider auch. Hab mir dazu schon 'n Wolf gegoogelt und getestet wie doof, aber schlussendlich habe ich es abgeschaltet. 

Ausnahme hinzufügen hat bei mir auch keine Besserung ergeben.


----------



## Mr.Knister (24. September 2021)

Oha! Jetzt geht's richtig los  (leider immernoch Windows)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ProfBoom (24. September 2021)

Ich kenne den Kaspersky nicht, trotzdem ein paar Gedanken dazu:
Welches Programm habt ihr als Ausnahme hinzugefügt? FAHControl.exe? 
Ich vermute, dass FAHClient.exe den Download macht und nicht die Oberfläche. Sonst evtl. FAHCoreWrapper.exe oder FahCore_22.exe.
Meine WU läuft noch 7 Studen, daher kann ich leider gerade nicht schauen, welches Programm da sendet.


----------



## Mr.Knister (24. September 2021)

Der Ressourcenmanager sagt "FAHClient.exe".


----------



## Gast1659561002 (27. September 2021)

warum gabs denn eigentlich übers we (und auch heute noch) keine updates auf der main?


----------



## Skajaquada (27. September 2021)

Jahtari schrieb:


> warum gabs denn eigentlich übers we (und auch heute noch) keine updates auf der main?


Ich tippe mal auf arbeitsfreier Sonntag und Montags ist meistens viel zu tun....


----------



## binär-11110110111 (28. September 2021)

Aus die Maus ... am 27.09. ging es sogar schon runter. Man hat bei dieser Aktion auch deutlich die Anspannung am GPU-Markt gemerkt, weniger Ausbeute als beim letzten Mal und recht ruhig hier ...


----------



## Skajaquada (28. September 2021)

Für mich war es trotzdem recht erfolgreich. Den zweiten Platz gemacht, die 40 Mio. PPD geknackt, einen Work Unit PPD Rekord für die 3090 aufgestellt, einen neuen Monatsrekord und die 3 Milliarden Punkte falte ich mir auch noch vor meinem Urlaub.
Und die Hardware hat super durchgehalten, das lief unter Linux diesmal deutlich besser als vorher mit Windows


----------



## Mr.Knister (28. September 2021)

Für mich persönlich auch. Zwar leider nicht unter Linux, aber innerhalb einer Woche ca. ein Drittel meiner bisherigen Punktzahl obendrauf gesetzt. Ich kann mich noch erinnern, wie ich mich über 100k ppd gefreut habe, jetzt schafft das die CPU spielend alleine.

Irgendwann hat die Karte angefangen zu fiepen, hoffentlich wird das nicht zur Regel.

Viel Glück bei der Verlosung an alle Teilnehmenden!


----------



## raFINNiert (28. September 2021)

Skajaquada schrieb:


> Für mich war es trotzdem recht erfolgreich. Den zweiten Platz gemacht, die 40 Mio. PPD geknackt, einen Work Unit PPD Rekord für die 3090 aufgestellt, einen neuen Monatsrekord und die 3 Milliarden Punkte falte ich mir auch noch vor meinem Urlaub.
> Und die Hardware hat super durchgehalten, das lief unter Linux diesmal deutlich besser als vorher mit Windows



Ja, Skajaquada, ich muss neidlos anerkennen, dass ich diesmal keine Chance hatte, "best of the rest" hinter Bumblebee zu werden. Also Glückwunsch zu 278.8 Mio Punkten in der Faltwoche. Respekt. Und Platz 9 im Team wirst du auch noch holen. 
Allen viel Glück bei der Verlosung und evtl. lassen ja noch einige ein paar GPUs / CPUs weiterfalten.


----------



## JayTea (28. September 2021)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Aus die Maus ... am 27.09. ging es sogar schon runter. Man hat bei dieser Aktion auch deutlich die Anspannung am GPU-Markt gemerkt, weniger Ausbeute als beim letzten Mal und recht ruhig hier ...


Ich hatte zeitlich nicht die Möglichkeit PNs zu verschicken. Womöglich haben es daher auch ein paar weniger nicht mitbekommen.


----------



## Nono15 (28. September 2021)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Aus die Maus ... am 27.09. ging es sogar schon runter. Man hat bei dieser Aktion auch deutlich die Anspannung am GPU-Markt gemerkt, weniger Ausbeute als beim letzten Mal und recht ruhig hier ...


ich bin auch etwas früher ausgestiegen mit meiner zweiten gpu - wird zeit für ne neue wlp auf meiner gtx 1080 ti um diese noch ein - zwei jährchen zu behalten bis man vielleicht mal wieder gpu´s kaufen kann - hoffe, ich bekomm das endlich mal die nächsten wochen zeitlich gebacken


----------



## benjasso (29. September 2021)

Ich habe es immerhin wieder unter die Top 500 im Team geschafft. Werde auch so immer mal wieder falten. Kommt ganz drauf an, ob die Sonne gut scheint und die PV-Anlage "kostenlos" Strom zur Verfügung stellt


----------



## sentinel1 (6. Oktober 2021)

In der Bucht Kleinanzeigen sind derzeit interessante Angebote:

2080ti FE 520€









						PC & Zubehör & Software gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: PC & Zubehör & Software gebraucht kaufen - Jetzt in Demmin finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de
				




2080ti ROG Strix 600€









						PC & Zubehör & Software gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: PC & Zubehör & Software gebraucht kaufen - Jetzt in Knetzgau finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de
				




2080ti* 550€*









						PC & Zubehör & Software gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: PC & Zubehör & Software gebraucht kaufen - Jetzt in Weitefeld finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de
				




Falls es echte Angebote sind - fürs Falten langen die Karten eigentlich. 

Eventuell werden die Stromfresser wegen der Energiepreise billiger .

Angebot 2 ist Fake:  Die Bilder sind von :









						PC & Zubehör & Software gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: PC & Zubehör & Software gebraucht kaufen - Jetzt in Ahrensbök finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de


----------



## Skajaquada (10. Oktober 2021)

Bei solchen Preisen sind das in der Regel Fakes. Ich wühle ja schon seit einem Jahr in den Märkten rum und die 650€ hab ich seit der Zeit vor der Einführung der 3080 nicht mehr gesehen .  "Schnäppchen" gibt es höchstens mit AMD Referenz Karten. 6900xt sind da manchmal zumindest für 1000€ verfügbar, für Gamer derzeit die beste Wahl. Oder sich  Donnerstags in der Schlange auf AMD.com registrieren und mit viel Glück eine zur UVP bekommen....


----------



## Skajaquada (13. Oktober 2021)

Okay der Launch der rx6600 ist mal eine echte Frechheit. Für eine non-xt 100€ mehr als damals für die 6600xt aufzurufen ist echt nicht mehr normal.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Oktober 2021)

Sind wieder mal faule WU's unterwegs?
Innerhalb von 12h hat sich eine der beiden Titan's an einer P18110 verschluckt.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Oktober 2021)

Da scheinen noch mehr faule WUs unterwegs zu sein:
Seit gestern Abend bis heute Morgen hat sich drei Mal eine der Titans gehängt. 

Um ganz sicher zu gehen dass es nicht am System selber liegt hab ich heute Morgen das OC komplett entfernt.


----------



## mattinator (14. Oktober 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Sind wieder mal faule WU's unterwegs?
> Innerhalb von 12h hat sich eine der beiden Titan's an einer P18110 verschluckt.


Ich hatte vom 12.10. bis heute drei 18110, sind alle durchgelaufen und nahezu gleich schnell.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (14. Oktober 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Da scheinen noch mehr faule WUs unterwegs zu sein:
> Seit gestern Abend bis heute Morgen hat sich drei Mal eine der Titans gehängt.
> 
> Um ganz sicher zu gehen dass es nicht am System selber liegt hab ich heute Morgen das OC komplett entfernt.


 ZITAT - "Da Core 22 v0.0.16 mit einer neueren Version von CUDA (11.x) kompiliert wurde, stellen Sie sicher, dass Sie die neuesten nVidia Game Ready-Treiber für Ihre GPU auf Ihrem System installiert haben."

Die Meldung ist zwar nicht mehr ganz neu, könnte aber eine Ursache der fehlerhaften Berechnung sein !?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Oktober 2021)

Scheint so als sei das OC der einen Titan für die P18110 etwas zu hoch, denn unter dem Tag sind drei Stück fehlerfrei durchgefaltet worden.


----------



## Research (22. Oktober 2021)

Mal ne Frage, bekommt ihr für die CPU auch solche Klopper?
+1Tag Rechenzeit.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## voodoman (22. Oktober 2021)

Bei CPU Folding bin ich leider raus und darum hilft dir diese Antwort auch leider nichts.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (22. Oktober 2021)

Research schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage, bekommt ihr für die CPU auch solche Klopper?
> +1Tag Rechenzeit.
> 
> 
> ...


JA !!!


----------



## binär-11110110111 (1. November 2021)

Jemand schon Win 11 als Unterbau ausprobiert ???


----------



## mattinator (1. November 2021)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Jemand schon Win 11 als Unterbau ausprobiert ???


Habe noch nichts im Win11 gesehen, was für mich besser als im Win10 ist. Eher umgekehrt.


----------



## Skajaquada (1. November 2021)

Bisher nicht. Ich glaube aber auch nicht, dass es einen großen Unterschied machen wird.


----------



## Bumblebee (2. November 2021)

mattinator schrieb:


> Habe noch nichts im Win11 gesehen, was für mich besser als im Win10 ist. Eher umgekehrt.


Sehe ich (bisher) genauso


----------



## ursmii (2. November 2021)

ich bin (momentan) sehr froh, dass meine 2 Aorus falt-boards kein TPM haben und ich mir über Win11 kein kopfzerbrechen machen muss.
würde dann eher auf linux umsteigen ...
über den "grossen" umbau werde ich separat bericheten (5950x, 2 x 2080ti, mora usw)


----------



## sentinel1 (4. November 2021)

Win11 könnte optimierter laufen, ähnlich wie Linux und hätte den Vorteil von UV/OC.

Also mehr PPD.  

Über Umwege ließe sich Win11 wohl ohne TPM2 installieren lassen? 

Ein gescheites Linux mit UV/OC wäre natürlich die erste Wahl, aber das wird von den Firmen sicherlich gekonnt blockiert, sonst wäre Win überflüssig.


----------



## DOcean (5. November 2021)

sentinel1 schrieb:


> Über Umwege ließe sich Win11 wohl ohne TPM2 installieren lassen?











						Windows 11 auch ohne TPM und Secure Boot installieren
					






					www.deskmodder.de


----------



## pit70de (11. November 2021)

sentinel1 schrieb:


> Win11 könnte optimierter laufen, ähnlich wie Linux und hätte den Vorteil von UV/OC.


Ich habe inzwischen auf Win11 gewechselt. Es läuft problemlos, ergibt beim Folden keinerlei Unterschied zu Win10 bezüglich PPD


----------



## trucker1963 (15. November 2021)

Hallo ! 
Habe meine Hardware auch mal wieder zum Folden angeworfen , da die Temperaturen Draußen wieder freundlicher für meine Technik sind ( wird sonst zu warm in meinem kleinen PC-Zimmer. Meine 3090 läuft unter Win 11 Pro ohne Probleme , je nach sehr unterschiedliche PPD . 
Habe auch noch meine alte 2080Ti rausgekramt und auf ein X570 Asus Board mit Ryzen 5800X gesetzt . Läuft auch unter Win 11 , macht aber Probleme . Nach unterschiedlichen Prozenten Abarbeitung der WU`s schaltet die GPU in der Leistung runter und läuft mit ca. 60% weiter. Auch neue WU`s laufen dann ständig so . Nach einem Systemneustart läuft alles wieder auf 100% bis es irgendwann wieder drosselt . Habe schon das Übliche probiert , Treiber gewechselt , Client neu installiert ( neuster 7.6.21 ), Hardware getestet ( nichts ist übertaktet , Temperaturen sind top , Tests und Spiele laufen sauber , bei einer 2060Super passiert übrigens das gleiche Problem ), Win11 neu aufgesetzt usw.
Vielleicht hat ja jemand von euch noch einen guten Tipp woran es liegen kann. Habe schon was von Core22-0.0.16 gelesen , aber beim installiert der Client immer 0.0.13.

Gruß

P.S. scheint mal wieder Probleme beim Senden fertiger WU`s zu geben , habe noch ein paar in der Warteschleife


----------



## mattinator (15. November 2021)

trucker1963 schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat ja jemand von euch noch einen guten Tipp woran es liegen kann. Habe schon was von Core22-0.0.16 gelesen , aber beim installiert der Client immer 0.0.13.


Takt reduzieren.


----------



## trucker1963 (15. November 2021)

Ist schon etwas runtergetaktet um Strom zu sparen , kann noch etwas zum Testen reduzieren , wie oben schon geschrieben , nicht übertaktet .

Danke

Edit : hat nichts gebracht . Nach ca. 70% berechneter WU wieder Leistungsreduzierung . GPU läuft dann nur noch mit konstant 1200 Mhz und GPU-Power ist auch nur noch bei ca.150W statt über 200W . das komische , der GPU-Load ist weiterhin bei 98 . Das Ganze sieht so aus , als hätte man im Client die Folding Power auf Medium gestellt , obwohl sie natürlich auf Full steht . Es wird nur mit der GPU gefoldet nicht mit der CPU .


----------



## binär-11110110111 (15. November 2021)

Wie sind denn die Leistungseinstellungen von Win11 ? 

Wenn ich Win 10 mit "ausgewogen" laufen lassen, greifen auch div. Energiesparfunktionen.


----------



## trucker1963 (15. November 2021)

Habe auch schon daran gedacht und mal alle Energiesparfunktionen ausgestellt . Hat aber nichts gebracht .


----------



## mattinator (16. November 2021)

Tritt der Effekt bei allen Projekten auf oder nur bestimmten ? Wenn der Rechner parallel noch interaktiv verwendet wird, ggf. mal die Hardwarebeschleunigung im Browser deaktivieren.
Wie sieht es mit der Leistungsaufnahme der Grafikkarte im "gedrosselten" Modus aus ?


----------



## Bumblebee (16. November 2021)

Viel fällt mir dazu nicht ein
Bloss zur Sicherheit; neuestes BIOS / AGESA ist drauf??


----------



## trucker1963 (16. November 2021)

Der Effekt tritt bei allen Projekten auf , Rechner ist nur mit Falten beschäftigt , keine andere Nutzung . Leistungsaufnahme der GPU liegt bei ca. 200W , ungedrosselt verbraucht die RTX 2080ti ca. 250 W und da tritt der Fehler auch auf . An der Graka kanns auch nicht liegen , habe ja schon eine 2060 Super getestet , gleiches Problem .
Die Grakas laufen auf einem anderen Rechner unter Win 10 fehlerfrei , auch bei voller Leistung . Habe bei diesem PC schon alles getauscht , Mainboard , RAM, CPU , die oben genannten Grakas - unter Win 11 immer das gleiche Problem, auch nach Neuinstallation Win 11 , aller Treiber und Software . BIOS das Mainboards ist auch aktuell . Was mich wundert , das meine RTX 3090 auch auf einem Asus TUF Gaming X570 Board mit Ryzen 5950X und 32 GB RAM unter Win 11 fehlerfrei faltet .
Werde jetzt mal mit einer anderen SSD auf dem PC jetzt mal Win 10 installieren und testen . Ist irgendwie komisch , das es auf einem Rechner geht und auf dem anderen nicht , muss irgendwie mit win 11 zusammenhängen.
Noch mal die Frage an die Beta-Tester , schon was vom Core_22-0.0.16 gehört oder so?

Gruß


----------



## binär-11110110111 (21. November 2021)

Gibt es inzwischen ne Brauchbare Anleitung, um eine iGPU zum Falten zu bewegen ? "Drüben im Forum" hab ich nix brauchbares gefunden. Laut GPUs.txt ist folgender Eintrag vorhanden:
0x8086:0x9a60:3:1:TGL GT1 [UHD Graphics 750]


----------



## Nono15 (24. November 2021)

hi zusammen, hab ne frage:
seit ca. 7 tagen komm ich mit meiner falterei nur noch mit müh und not auf knapp 2 mio points, meist bin ich sogar drunter um die 1,6 mio (die rtx 2070 faltet 24/7).
normalerweise hatte ich so zwischen 2,3 - 2,8 mio.
haben die was an den wu´s geändert? ich hab an den settings nichts verändert, steht weiterhin bei "any" und auf "advanced", temperaturen sind super, kein oc oder uv.
o/s ist unser teaminternes linux-image.


----------



## ProfBoom (24. November 2021)

Hast du mal die Taktraten kontrolliert?
Um welche Projekte handelt es sich? Die Punkte können von Projekt zu Projekt sehr unterschiedlich sein.

Du kannst auch selbst mal nach Vergleichswerten suchen: https://folding.lar.systems/gpu_ppd/overall_ranks


----------



## JayTea (24. November 2021)

@Nono15 
Ist mir auch aufgefallen. Auch meine Statistik hat einen Knick nach unten. 
Habe den PC kontrolliert und da sah alles normal aus; Temps, Taktraten. 
Ich gehe von neuen Projekten aus, die schlechter vergütet werden, konnte das allerdings aus zeitlichen Gründen noch nicht nachvollziehen. (Dank an ProfBoom für den link!)
Bei meiner FoPaSa GTX 1660 dürfte sich das aufgrund des QRB noch stärker auswirken.


----------



## Nono15 (24. November 2021)

ProfBoom schrieb:


> Hast du mal die Taktraten kontrolliert?
> Um welche Projekte handelt es sich? Die Punkte können von Projekt zu Projekt sehr unterschiedlich sein.
> 
> Du kannst auch selbst mal nach Vergleichswerten suchen: https://folding.lar.systems/gpu_ppd/overall_ranks


Hi,
ich kontrollier den PC nicht ständig - das mach ich nur zwischendrin. Der Fernseher dient als Monitor da er sozusagen den Platz neben dem Fernseher ziert (das Gehäuse hat ne durchsichtige Scheibe seitlich und etwas blingbling drin    ). Von daher kann ich leider nicht sagen, welche Projekte das betrifft.
Die Taktraten passen, die Temps sind super.
Merci 


JayTea schrieb:


> @Nono15
> Ist mir auch aufgefallen. Auch meine Statistik hat einen Knick nach unten.
> Habe den PC kontrolliert und da sah alles normal aus; Temps, Taktraten.
> Ich gehe von neuen Projekten aus, die schlechter vergütet werden, konnte das allerdings aus zeitlichen Gründen noch nicht nachvollziehen. (Dank an ProfBoom für den link!)
> Bei meiner FoPaSa GTX 1660 dürfte sich das aufgrund des QRB noch stärker auswirken.


Hi,
stimmt ich seh´s gerade, deine Ausbeute hat sich ja stellenweise halbiert  
Hab heute in 6 Stunden 2 WU´s mit je 164k Ausbeute gehabt. Wenn ich morgen dran denke schau ich mir mal das Logfile an welche WU´s das waren.
Merci und schönen Abend


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. November 2021)

Seit dem 17.11 brechen die Punkte auch bei mir ein:
Vorher war ich immer so um die 3MPPD rum jetzt nur nur um die ~2,3MPPD.

Auffällig ist dass auch Bumblebee diesen Punkteverlust verzeichnet.


----------



## JayTea (24. November 2021)

Wird schon an den Projekten liegen, wenn es so ubiquitär auftritt...
Nicht schön, tut dem Fortschritt und der Wissenachaft aber keinen Abbruch!

Tante Edith: der Verbrauch (des Gesamtsystems) sinkt teils auch um ~15 W.


----------



## Bumblebee (25. November 2021)

Natürlich kann ich das (leider) auch bestätigen
Viele neue WU's sind einfach sch*** erm... räusper... "punktereduziert"
Muss man mit leben


----------



## Ickewars (25. November 2021)

Interessant bis verwirrend, was ihr zu den reduzierten Punkten schreibt.

Bei mir ist es etwa seit ner Woche (?) so, dass meine 3x 3070er statt vorher etwa je 3,8 Mio PPD nun je 4,4 Mio PPD machen, die 2x 3080er statt etwa 6 Mio PPD nun bis zu 6,7 Mio PPD.

Also das Gegenteil zu eurer beschriebenen Entwicklung, sehr seltsam?

Ich habe seit der Faltwoche bei mir "Alzheimer's" als Einstellung gelassen, bekomme in letzter Zeit ausschließlich die 18201 Projekte, zumindest soweit ich es mitbekommen habe.

Nachtrag 23:15 Uhr: wow, gerade hat eine der beiden 3080er ein 18201 Projekt mit 7,45 Mio PPD abgeschlossen, Allzeitrekord ...  die andere steht gerade auf 6,97 Mio PPD bei 94% ...


----------



## sentinel1 (25. November 2021)

Ich kann auch keine Reduzierung verzeichnen, gestern hatte ich sogar Rekord mit 3,26 Mio PPD, das kann natürlich heute wieder bereinigt werden.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. November 2021)

Bei mir wirds immer schlimmer:
Beide Titan X falten je eine P17806 und kommen zusammen gerade mal auf knappe 1,9 MPPD (928kPPD + 959kPPD). 

Taktraten + Auslastung sind okay, aber aktuell auch ein Minderverbrauch von ~30W.


----------



## ursmii (26. November 2021)

hab gerade in HFM nachgeschaut und ich bekomme hauptsächlich 17804 mit 220k und 18201 mit 460k 
momentan rund 10mio PPD mit 2 x 2080TI


----------



## sentinel1 (26. November 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auslastung ist OK, temperaturmäßig ginge sogar noch etwas.

PRCG: 17804 (72, 217, 598)

Gestern gab es wieder 3,2 M PPD, seltsam, sonst hatte ich nie so viel?


----------



## Skajaquada (26. November 2021)

Ich hab da mal die Frage, ob einer von euch Interesse an einer Gigabyte RTX3080Ti Vision OC hat...
Ursprünglich für meinen Gaming Rechner günstig geschossen, hab ich ein bisschen Angst vor zu wenig Speicher für meine Auflösung. Ich bin nämlich von 2 WQHD Monitoren auf einen UWQHD umgestiegen und rein rechnerisch hat der 5K...das ist ne Menge Holz.

Die 3080Ti hab ich kurz beim Mining getestet und auch ein bisschen damit gefaltet. Allerdings alles weit unterhalb kritischer Temperaturen (Max Werte 70° Hotspot, 88°C Memory).
Falls also jemand Interesse hat, kann er sich gerne melden. Solange liegt sie erstmal im Karton rum


----------



## binär-11110110111 (28. November 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Super-Wahnsinns-Grats an *TheWasp* zur *80.*Mia
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*FETTES GRATS* an unsere *Oberbiene* !


----------



## trucker1963 (28. November 2021)

So , hier noch mal ein kurzes Info zu meinem Problem mit Win11 und der 2080ti (vom 15.11.) . Also unter Win11 gibt es immer noch die gleichen Probleme wie sch vorher beschrieben . Habe noch einiges probiert ( verschiedene Treiber und Einstellungen ) , hat aber alles nicht geholfen . Meine 3090 läuft ja ohne besondere Maßnahmen on Stock auf Win11 .
Bin also mit der 2080ti wieder auf Win10 zurück und da läuft sie problemlos , bleibe erst mal dabei . Ist aber in späterer Zukunft keine Lösung . Werde es irgendwann mal bei neueren Treibern , Client-Updates und Win Updates nochmal probieren .

Gruß

P.S. Natürlich auch von mir ein Extrem Großes Grats an Bumblebee !!!
Vielleicht hatte ja mal jemand das gleiche Problem und konnte es lösen , wäre für eine Info dankbar. Oder was für die Leute bei uns , die mehr Kontakt zu den Entwicklern haben . Ich scheitere ja schon an mangelnden Englichkenntnissen .


----------



## sentinel1 (29. November 2021)

Die Punkte bleiben gleich hoch, das Internet ist bei mir noch schnell, daran sollte es aber eigentlich nicht liegen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ickewars (29. November 2021)

Seltsam, werden immer mehr PPD, fast täglich nen neuer Rekord ... k.A. was da gerade passiert? 
Darf natürlich gerne so weiter gehen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nono15 (30. November 2021)

Ickewars schrieb:


> Seltsam, werden immer mehr PPD, fast täglich nen neuer Rekord ... k.A. was da gerade passiert?
> Darf natürlich gerne so weiter gehen
> 
> 
> ...


mit meiner rx 6800xt fahr ich bei den 18201-ern grundsätzlich 50% weniger ein, dasselbe bei der rtx 2070 (bei unterschiedlichen rechnern)  - aber is tofu (anstelle der wurst), hauptsache die wu kommt berechnet an


----------



## JayTea (2. Dezember 2021)

Ooh, oh! Seit heute ist ein deutliches "Quietschen/Zwitschern/Schnarren" bei meinem Foldingrechner (der alte Ivy Bridge und der Asus 1660 mit dem Linux-Image) wahrnehmbar!

Ich dachte erst an die Grafikkarte, Lüfter bzw. Spannungsversorgung, aber auch nach dem Pausieren war es unverändert. Da es auch nicht der CPU-Lüfter ist, glaube ich nunmehr an die Spannungsversorgung des Mainboards...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Dezember 2021)

Gehäuselüfter? Netzteil?


----------



## JayTea (2. Dezember 2021)

Gehäuselüfter gibt's nicht; das case steht offen da.
Ans Netzteil habe ich stümperhaft das Ohr gehalten und hatte den Eindruck, dass es nicht daher kommt sondern eher von weiter unten. Muss ich aber noch wirklich ausschließen. Olles Enermax von 2012...!


----------



## JayTea (2. Dezember 2021)

Update: neues Projekt => Geräusch weg!
Es trat auf bei P18431....


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Dezember 2021)

Hört sich nach Spulenfippen an beim Projekt 18431


----------



## JayTea (2. Dezember 2021)

Irgendwie schon,  ja, da gebe ich dir natürlich recht. Andererseits war es glaube ich nicht die erste WU dieses Projektes und Spulenfiepen habe ich seitdem ich die FoPaSa-Karte habe, seit 1,5 Jahren noch nicht gehört. Kann aber selbstverständlich auch immer was neues sein.


----------



## JayTea (8. Dezember 2021)

Ickewars schrieb:


> Seltsam, werden immer mehr PPD, fast täglich nen neuer Rekord ... k.A. was da gerade passiert?
> Darf natürlich gerne so weiter gehen


Also ich hatte jetzt einige Tage auch auf _Alzheimer_ umgestellt wie @Ickewars berichtet hatte, aber keine nennenswerte PPD-Veränderung festgestellt. Bleiben also niedrig...

Das vermeintliche Spulenfiepen ist auch nicht mehr aufgetaucht.


----------



## Ickewars (10. Dezember 2021)

@JayTea
Bei mir haben sich die unerklärlich hohen Werte nach einigen Tagen leider auch wieder "normalisiert", allerdings trotzdem noch viel mehr als mit den Covid-Projekten bis etwa Jahresmitte.

Die  2x3080er macht jetzt wieder 6,6 bis 6.9 Mio PPD, die 2x3070er je 4.4 bis 4.7 Mio PPD. Immer noch durchgängig mit 18201, Alzheimer's ...


----------



## JayTea (18. Dezember 2021)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Natürlich kann ich das (leider) auch bestätigen
> Viele neue WU's sind einfach sch*** erm... räusper... "punktereduziert"
> Muss man mit leben


Bei dir haben sich die PPD wieder auf ein ursprüngliches Niveau eingependelt?
Hast du etwas geändert oder kamen einfach wieder ertragreichere Projekte rein?
Bin weiter <750 k bei vormals >1.000 k...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Dezember 2021)

Bei mir fehlen nach wie vor ~750'000PPD.


----------



## Bumblebee (19. Dezember 2021)

JayTea schrieb:


> Bei dir haben sich die PPD wieder auf ein ursprüngliches Niveau eingependelt?
> Hast du etwas geändert oder kamen einfach wieder ertragreichere Projekte rein?
> Bin weiter <750 k bei vormals >1.000 k...


Ich wusste, das ich etwas vergessen hatte 
Alle meine Systeme wurden von mir "aufbereitet"
Will heissen (in dieser Reihenfolge):
- Bereinigung der allgemeinen Software
- Installation aller WIN 10-Updates 
- Neuinstallation von F@h
- Installation des neuesten *N_Vidia*-Treibers

Ich *vermute*, dass ein WIN-Update die Treiber "durcheinandergebracht" hat


----------



## JayTea (19. Dezember 2021)

Aaaha!
Allerdings läuft das Setup bei mir ja unter  Ubuntu, sodass ich weniger Möglichkeiten habe. Neustart geht natürlich immer; läuft auch seit >100 d durch...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Dezember 2021)

Da die Titans auch unter Ubuntu laufen geht da kaum was (Neustart hatte ich mehrfach versucht).


----------



## Nono15 (21. Dezember 2021)

JayTea schrieb:


> Aaaha!
> Allerdings läuft das Setup bei mir ja unter  Ubuntu, sodass ich weniger Möglichkeiten habe. Neustart geht natürlich immer; läuft auch seit >100 d durch...


Hab ja auch unser Linux-Image drauf und des öfteren Neugestartet (komplett mit Strom aus), allerdings ohne jeden Erfolg - auch auf Alzheimer hab ich umgestellt, hat aber nix gebracht.
Bis Neujahr wird er noch so durchlaufen, dann schau ich mal


----------



## JayTea (22. Dezember 2021)

Nee, Neustart hat bei mir erwartungsgemäß auch nichts geändert.
Vielleicht kann falls verfügbar @picar81_4711 einen aktuelleren Treiber mit einem neuen Image liefern?!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Dezember 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Research (25. Dezember 2021)

Zum Spaß, was sagen die Temps?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Dezember 2021)

Für die Jahreszeit im normalen Rahmen.


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Dezember 2021)

Danke an "unseren Meier"
Und natürlich schliesse ich mich den Wünschen an


----------



## voodoman (25. Dezember 2021)

Wünsche auch allen frohe Weihnachten !


----------



## binär-11110110111 (26. Dezember 2021)

Wie süüüß, aber mit verdammt gutem Honorar !


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Dezember 2021)

Ich erlebe gerade den Negativrekord:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hab den Server neugestartet, dabei auch komplett stromlos gemacht aber es bleibt mit ~99% Auslastung bei den 24s TPF bei der P13459 und den "mageren" 537kPPD.


Nachtrag:
Hab nochmal eine P13459 bekommen und die ist genauso schlecht honoriert.

Nachtrag 2:
Geht es noch schlimmer? > Beide Titans falten jetzt eine P13459 = nicht mal 1,1 MioPPD


----------



## sentinel1 (28. Dezember 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Bei mir fehlen nach wie vor ~750'000PPD.


Teste doch mal win10 mit AB samt UV mit Voltagelimit ausloten bis Fehler kommen, die obere Frequenz glatt ziehen, also auch Frequenzlimit.
Niemals ins Templimit gehen!

Wenn ich nicht zocken würde, dann hätte ich 3,2M ppd.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Dezember 2021)

sentinel1 schrieb:


> Teste doch mal win10 mit AB samt UV mit Voltagelimit ausloten bis Fehler kommen, die obere Frequenz glatt ziehen, also auch Frequenzlimit.
> Niemals ins Templimit gehen!
> 
> Wenn ich nicht zocken würde, dann hätte ich 3,2M ppd.


Du hast da leider ein paar Annahmefehler bei deinen Tipps:
1. Ich falte unter Linux/Ubuntu

2. Frequenzglätten und Frequenzlimit dass die GPU von sich aus nicht noch höher geht ist was dass meine Karten noch nicht beherschen bzw. nicht einstellbar ist:
Meine Titan X gehören noch zur Maxwell Generation (GTX 900er-Familie) sprich drei Generationen vor der aktuellen 3000er.

Da ich aktuell noch sehr gut mit der Spielleistung meiner Maxwell-Karten klar komme, hab ich nicht mal im Ansatz das Bedürfnis mir neuere Karten mit ihren Mondpreisen zu kaufen sprich solange die nicht wieder in UVP-Regionen runterkommen ist es kein Thema > da müsste mir schon das Superschnaperl über den Weg laufen um mich aktuell umzustimmen.  

3. Selbst wenn ich UV versuchen würde, wäre das auch unter Windows mit Titan X Maxwell nur über Bios-Mod möglich sprich das Werks-Bios lässt kein UV zu.

4. Temperaturen sind dank Wakü kein Thema.


Trotzdem Danke für deine Bemühung.


----------



## brooker (31. Dezember 2021)

... ich hoffe alle hatten ein tolles Weihnachtsfest und wünschen Euch einen guten Rutsch!

PS: im Februar startet die nächste Aktion  ... und da kann ich endlich auch wieder mit dabei sein!


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Januar 2022)

Da freuen wir uns schon drauf


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Januar 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## picar81_4711 (1. Januar 2022)

JayTea schrieb:


> Nee, Neustart hat bei mir erwartungsgemäß auch nichts geändert.
> Vielleicht kann falls verfügbar @picar81_4711 einen aktuelleren Treiber mit einem neuen Image liefern?!


Ich hab in einer Woche Urlaub, da werde ich mich mal an den PC setzen und ein neues Image erstellen.


----------



## brooker (1. Januar 2022)

Moin zusammen,

nicht das es untergeht: https://foldingathome.org/?lng=de


----------



## Nono15 (3. Januar 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> PS: im Februar startet die nächste Aktion  ... und da kann ich endlich auch wieder mit dabei sein!


sehr schön wenn du dann wieder mit an bord bist  
eventuell bin ich im februar diesmal leider nicht dabei - wäre dann das erste mal seit meiner ersten wu in 09/2016


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Januar 2022)

Hab gerade was in der Log endeckt was mich stutzig macht:


> 10:24:15:WU02:FS00:0x22:Attempting to create CUDA context:
> 10:24:15:WU02:FS00:0x22:  Configuring platform CUDA
> 10:24:15:WU02:FS00:0x22:Failed to create CUDA context:
> 10:24:15:WU02:FS00:0x22:Error loading CUDA module: CUDA_ERROR_INVALID_PTX (218)
> ...


Was heisst der Fehler?

So richtig verstanden hab ich das was ich Netz gefunden habe nicht vielleicht zu alter Nvidia-Treiber?


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Januar 2022)

Welchen Treiber benutzt du denn ??


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Januar 2022)

440.100


----------



## binär-11110110111 (6. Januar 2022)

Das bedeutet, dass CUDA nicht ausgeführt werden kann, also wechselt es zu OpenCL. Ursache ist eine (zu früh) freigegebene Beta-WU oder ein veralteter/ defekter GPU-Treiber.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Januar 2022)

Das heißt also neueren Treiber installieren und es sollte wieder normal laufen?

Ein zu früh herausgegebene WU glaub ich weniger da das Problem nicht bei einer einzelnen bestimmten WU liegt.


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Januar 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Das heißt also neueren Treiber installieren und es sollte wieder normal laufen?


Den 440.100 zu ersetzen könnte die Lösung sein, ja


----------



## sentinel1 (7. Januar 2022)

Probier mal diesen hier:








						Linux x64 (AMD64/EM64T) Display Driver | 495.46 | Linux 64-bit | NVIDIA
					

Lade den Deutsch Linux x64 (AMD64/EM64T) Display Driver für Linux 64-bit Systeme. Veröffentlicht 2021.12.13



					www.nvidia.de


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Januar 2022)

Wir haben dem Faltserver den neusten Treiber verpasst und jetzt sind die PPD's wieder auf gewohntem Niveau.


----------



## JayTea (8. Januar 2022)

Ich möchte auch wieder auf ein normales PPD-Niveau!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Januar 2022)

Dafür muss ich jetzt wieder mit den Taktraten spielen, anscheinend waren die alten OC-Einstellungen zuviel denn diese Nacht hat sich der Nvidia-Treiber gehängt.


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Januar 2022)

Irgendwas ist immer  - bloss gut, dass es unser Hobby ist


----------



## mattinator (9. Januar 2022)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Irgendwas ist immer


Das kam mir irgendwie bekannt vor, Du bist ja ein richtiger Philosoph: https://www.google.com/search?q=Irgendwas ist immer.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Januar 2022)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Irgendwas ist immer


Da läuft der Faltserver wieder anständig (bei der P13458 gibt sogar 2MPPD ) und was macht der Meier ?
Fängt ein neues Spiel an (Watch Dogs) dass die 980 selbst mit kräftigem OC nur so mit 50-55FPS hinbekommt (zwischen Hoch und Mittelere Qulitätseinstellung sieht man den Unterschied schon deutlich) und dann findet er auch noch raus das Watch Dogs auch SLI kann (muss noch testen wie sauber es läuft damit).


----------



## JayTea (12. Januar 2022)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Ich hab in einer Woche Urlaub, da werde ich mich mal an den PC setzen und ein neues Image erstellen.





JayTea schrieb:


> Ich möchte auch wieder auf ein normales PPD-Niveau!


Gibt es was neues von der Linux-Image-Treiber-PPD-Front @picar81_4711 ?


----------



## binär-11110110111 (14. Januar 2022)

Und das auf einer 1650 "Dank" Omikron


----------



## sentinel1 (14. Januar 2022)

Project: 17257 (Run 276, Clone 3, Gen 2)
Using CUDA and gpu 0
Final credit estimate, 424056.00 points

Schauen wir mal   Dauert etwas über 3 Stunden.


----------



## Nono15 (15. Januar 2022)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Und das auf einer 1650 "Dank" Omikron


stimmt manche covid-wu´s sind echt gut, die wird gferade auf meiner gtx1060 gefaltet:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brooker (18. Januar 2022)

... Aufruf zu "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs 2022" ist online! Bitte kommentieren, bewerten und Liken! Danke.



			https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/threads/gamer-folden-gegen-den-krebs-2022-faltwoche-anlaesslich-des-welt-krebs-tages-ab-04-02-2022.615219/


----------



## trucker1963 (19. Januar 2022)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Und das auf einer 1650 "Dank" Omikron


Ist doch ne geile WU . Hätte gern mehr davon , macht auf ner 3090 so um die 9.000000 PPD und bring knapp 600.000 Punkte in 1h 45min .


----------



## JayTea (21. Januar 2022)

Und pünktlich zur anstehenden Faltwoche hakelt es bei der EOC-Statistik!


----------



## Nono15 (21. Januar 2022)

JayTea schrieb:


> Und pünktlich zur anstehenden Faltwoche hakelt es bei der EOC-Statistik!


immer diese déjà-vú´s


----------



## brooker (21. Januar 2022)

JayTea schrieb:


> Und pünktlich zur anstehenden Faltwoche hakelt es bei der EOC-Statistik!


... das habe ich auch schon gemerkt! Aber gut, wird halt nachgetragen. Wichtig ist, dasd die WUs nicht ausgehen!


----------



## sentinel1 (22. Januar 2022)

Dank Kryptohänger (fallende Kurse) könnten GPU günstiger sein, derzeit 3080 1,4k€ 3090 2,4k€ in der Bucht.

Ich hoffe allerdings eher auf einen Seitenhieb seitens des blauen Lagers .

Erbärmlich ist allerdings, dass fast alle Aktien wie am Nasenring in die Tiefe gezogen werden. Dass es den Kryptos schlecht geht, merkt man recht schnell an steigender Spamflut diesbezüglich.


----------



## Skajaquada (23. Januar 2022)

Das mit den Kryptos ist in meinen Augen eine überfällige Korrektur, das geht auch wieder nach oben.
Und die Preise sind schon eine ganze Weile auf dem Niveau. In meinen Augen lohnt sich am ehesten eine 3080Ti wenn man sie um die 1600€ bekommen kann.
Preis-Leistungs-Sieger zum Zocken ist für mich allerdings immer noch die 6900xt im Referenzdesign.
Geht in der Bucht ab 1200€ und hat genug Power für 4K. Wenn man derzeit nicht unbedingt Raytracing braucht, das Referenzdesign ist echt klasse.
Und beim Rechner meiner Frau kühle ich einen 5800x und die 6900xt unter Wasser mit zwei 280er Radiatoren auf echt angenehme Temperaturen.
Nur beim Falten ist sie den Nvidias leider deutlich hinterher


----------



## binär-11110110111 (23. Januar 2022)

Weiß jemand, wie sich eine PNY NVIDIA T600, Grafikkarte beim Falten verhält ??? Laut den Bänschmarks müßte sie zwischen einer 1050 Ti und 1650 liegen ? Weil, das wäre eine GPU, die auch ich im Notfall noch bezahlen könnte.


----------



## brooker (23. Januar 2022)

... meine Erfahrungen mit Workstation GPUs waren bisher enttäuschend. Die Rohleistung der Specs wurde nicht in PPDs umgesetzt. Leider.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (24. Januar 2022)

Es gab eine NACHZAHLUNG!!!


----------



## brooker (24. Januar 2022)

Krebs-Impfung 2023? Arzt erklärt, gegen welchen Tumor das realistisch ist
					






					amp-focus-de.cdn.ampproject.org


----------



## mattinator (24. Januar 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Krebs-Impfung 2023? Arzt erklärt, gegen welchen Tumor das realistisch ist
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So hat immer alles seine zwei Seiten. Dass die mRNA-Technologie eigentlich aus der Krebs-Forschung kommt, hatte ich schon mal in 'ner Doku über Biontech gesehen. Irgendwie hat damit die Corona-Pandemie wahrscheinlich diese Forschung ein Stück weit forciert. Außerdem gibt das uns auch etwas mehr reale Bestätigung, dass unser Einsatz hier auch wirklich helfen kann / wird.  Fühlt sich gut an, frischt aber auch Schmerz auf bzgl. derer, für die diese Entwicklungen evtl. nur ein paar Jahre zu spät kommen.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (24. Januar 2022)

Mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit zum Impfstoff | Doku HD | ARTE


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Januar 2022)

Dadurch das bei mir momentan das VPN den Dienst verweigert und ich noch nicht dahintergekommen bin warum, kann ich den Video nicht schauen weil der warum auch immer in der Schweiz nicht verfügbar ist.


----------



## mattinator (25. Januar 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Dadurch das bei mir momentan das VPN den Dienst verweigert und ich noch nicht dahintergekommen bin warum, kann ich den Video nicht schauen weil der warum auch immer in der Schweiz nicht verfügbar ist.


Geht das bei Dir Mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit zum Impfstoff  ?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Januar 2022)

mattinator schrieb:


> Geht das bei Dir Mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit zum Impfstoff  ?


Geht auch nicht > Dieses Video ist in deinem Land nicht verfügbar.


----------



## mattinator (25. Januar 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Geht auch nicht > Dieses Video ist in deinem Land nicht verfügbar.


So'n M...   Na ja, das kommt davon, wenn ihr Schweizer immer euer "eigenes Ding" machen wollt.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Januar 2022)

mattinator schrieb:


> So'n M...   Na ja, das kommt davon, wenn ihr Schweizer immer euer "eigenes Ding" machen wollt.


Darum verwende ich VPN, nur streikt das seit einer Weile.

Außerdem was wollen wir Eidgenossen in der EU?
Sich dumm und dämlich zahlen und bekommen dafür ein regelwütiges Brüssel und streitende Mitgliedstaaten die es selbst in der Corona-Pandemie nicht schaffen an einem Strang zu ziehen?


----------



## Skajaquada (25. Januar 2022)

Das ist das Problem mit der EU, die Mitgliedsstaaten wollen es lieber alles selber regeln. Andererseits wird ein Konsens immer schwerer, je mehr Parteien mitmischen.
Sollte die dezentrale Finanzstruktur sich aber durchsetzen, wäre eine EU finanzpolitisch ziemlich im Abseits.
Daher möchten die Staaten Bitcoin und ETH natürlich verbieten, ja autokratischer die Führung, umso dringender 
Auch VPNs fallen übrigens darunter, das nutzen doch eh nur Gangster und Terroristen


----------



## binär-11110110111 (25. Januar 2022)

JDownloader 2 oder ClipGrab helfen in solchen Fällen meist weiter, dann hast Du das Video auch gleich in HD auf Deiner Festplatte.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Januar 2022)

Ich frag mich einfach warum das VPN nicht läuft auf den PC's (1090T wie auch auf dem Faltserver unter Win10, Medien-PC im Wohnzimmer hab ich es noch nicht getestet).
Auf dem Smartphone/Android via WLAN funktioniert es.


----------



## JayTea (25. Januar 2022)

JayTea schrieb:


> Und pünktlich zur anstehenden Faltwoche hakelt es bei der EOC-Statistik!





Nono15 schrieb:


> immer diese déjà-vú´s





brooker schrieb:


> ... das habe ich auch schon gemerkt! Aber gut, wird halt nachgetragen. Wichtig ist, dasd die WUs nicht ausgehen!


Und noch mal. Es wird spannend nächste Woche!


----------



## binär-11110110111 (25. Januar 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ich frag mich einfach warum das VPN nicht läuft auf den PC's (1090T wie auch auf dem Faltserver unter Win10, Medien-PC im Wohnzimmer hab ich es noch nicht getestet).
> Auf dem Smartphone/Android via WLAN funktioniert es.


Geh nochmal alle/ einige Punkte durch - siehe hier.  Mehr weiß zumindest ich leider auch nicht .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Januar 2022)

Zumindest eine Erkenntnis habe ich jetzt > auf dem Medien-PC im Wohnzimmer läuft VPN (hab den oben verlinkten Video starten können), also muss irgendwas an den Einstellungen der PCs liegen.


----------



## Skajaquada (25. Januar 2022)

Ich glaube auch nicht, dass es wirklich an der Schweiz liegt


----------



## brooker (25. Januar 2022)

... kurze Anmerkung zum Thema "günstige Minerkarte abgreifen". Kauft nur die Karten, wo der Hersteller den Kühlerwechsel bzw. Blombenbruch akzeptiert. Die Garantie bei FEs ist nicht übertragbar. Achtet auf Silikonrückstände oder Flecken im Bereich PCIe Anschluss und Backplate. Achtung, bei falschen Umbauten kann das Backplate verformt sein. Geht davon aus, dass ne Minerkarte komplett neue Wärmeleitpads im Wert von ca. 50€ braucht und oftmals die Lüfter platt sind.
Viel Erfolg!


----------



## brooker (26. Januar 2022)

Moin zusammen, 
hier könnte Euer Like ein interessantes Thema in die printed bringen: https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...die-naechste-pcgh-ausgabe.89015/post-10944611

Danke.


----------



## trucker1963 (26. Januar 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> hier könnte Euer Like ein interessantes Thema in die printed bringen: https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...die-naechste-pcgh-ausgabe.89015/post-10944611
> 
> Danke.


Dazu gibt es ( für alle die es interressiert ) auf Igors Lab und beim YouTube Kanal von Igor schon interressante Infos/Tests (https://www.igorslab.de/waermeleit-...peraturstuerze-des-heissen-gddr6x-bis-auf-50/ , 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0BUWQf1cIKw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ,https://www.igorslab.de/sich-aufloe...icher-silikonitis-auf-einer-geforce-rtx-3080/ ,



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9rpglsyyisw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


  )


----------



## brooker (26. Januar 2022)

@trucker1963 ... das ist richtig und diese kenne ich auch. Jedoch werden dort offenen Fragen durch Igor nicht wirklich beantwortet. Mich interessiert nicht der Test, sondern die geplante erfolgreiche Anwendung.


----------



## Skajaquada (26. Januar 2022)

Ich kann ja noch mal einen Bericht schreiben, wenn ich eine Möglichkeit gefunden habe die Wasserkühlung meiner Backplate kopfüber zu fixieren.
Für den Fall war der Upside-Down Aufbau des Rechners echt unpraktisch


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. Januar 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kleine Roadrunner mit ordentlich Ausbeute , dafür pfeifen die Spulen mehr als deutlich. 

Die WU hat ganze vier Checkpoints


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Januar 2022)

Ja, die 17111, ein Fall für sich
Für die "Unwissenden" das ist eine Benchmark zur Verbesserung von core22


----------



## Skajaquada (27. Januar 2022)

Jetzt ist mir beim rumbasteln beinahe der Rechner angekokelt, ich hab einen merkwürdigen Bug in der On-Board-Lüftersteuerung eines Gigabyte Boards. Die Ausgänge werden genau entgegengesetzt angesteuert, also statt schneller zu werden, werden sie gedrosselt 
Hatte jemand so etwas schon mal? Ich hoffe es liegt an der Steuersoftware und ich bekomme es direkt über das UEFI normal eingestellt.


----------



## brooker (27. Januar 2022)

@Skajaquada   ... Software oder Bios!


----------



## brooker (27. Januar 2022)

@A.Meier-PS3 ... das ist ein Test.


----------



## Skajaquada (27. Januar 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> @Skajaquada   ... Software oder Bios!


Software, ich hab es jetzt im UEFI noch mal neu eingerichtet und danach lief auch die Software wieder normal.
Allerdings macht die Gigabyte SIV App schon manchmal merkwürdige Sachen.
Mal schaltet sie einfach Lüfterausgänge ab, mal fährt sie sinnlos im Idle die Lüfter auf Vollgas. Und die Sensoren messen auch anscheinend alle 15 Sekunden 0 rpm und lösen eine Warnung aus. Also wirklich schlecht programmiert würde ich mal sagen.
Immerhin ist es die passende Software zum Board...


----------



## brooker (27. Januar 2022)

@Skajaquada ... das ist leider das Bild, welches ich seit dem Z77 immer wieder feststelle. Bugs über Bugs und ein leider zu oft unfähiger und langsamer Support. Mein Gigabyte Z77 UD5H hat der Support nicht mit nem i5 3570k zum Laufen bekommen. Da musste erst JZ ran und seit dem läuft die Kombo! Aber wehe wehe man versucht im Bios was zu ändern. Kannst du direkt flashen. Oder du nutzt die Maus. Danach direkt flashen. Oder die Sprache für Bios umstellen ... richtug, flashen. Deshalb habe ich seit demn kein GB mehr gekauft.


----------



## Skajaquada (28. Januar 2022)

Ich hab ja zuletzt auch eher MSI gekauft, aber deren "Dragon Center" ist auch nicht besser. Und die haben teilweise nicht mal einen Anschluss für einen Temperatur Sensor auf dem Board, bei einem X570 für 300€ 
In Jugendtagen hatte ich ja viel ASUS, bis mir da mal 2 Stück abgeraucht sind...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Januar 2022)

War ein kurzer Test hier.


----------



## JayTea (28. Januar 2022)

Als mir mal innerhalb der Garantie ein ASUS Board (Maximus VIII Hero) hopps gegangen ist (da war der Faltrechner morgens einfach aus aber noch leicht warm ), bekam ich via mindfactory ein neues Board, nachdem ich erst am Vortag das defekte zur Post gebracht hatte.

Vermissen wir derzeit eigentlich noch WU in der EOC Statistik? Bin mir selbst unsicher und es wäre natürlich für einige blöd, wenn die plötzlich innerhalb der Aktionswoche gutgeschrieben werden...
Na ja, könnten wir eh nicht beeinflussen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Januar 2022)

Mir ist mal das Workstation-Board im Faltserver abgeraucht (EPS-Stecker verschmort), habe auf Garantie von Asus Ersatz bekommen. 

Bei einem MSI-Board war ein Bios-Update misslungen, aber dass war es auch schon.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (28. Januar 2022)

Schade !!! ...daß es mit der 3050 nicht geklappt hat  - ca. 1,3Mio PPD für 279€ wären echt schön gewesen. Der (deutsche) Markt ist halt im A.... !  Mögen die verbauten GPU(s) noch laaange halten.


----------



## brooker (28. Januar 2022)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Schade !!! ...daß es mit der 3050 nicht geklappt hat  - ca. 1,3Mio PPD für 279€ wären echt schön gewesen. Der (deutsche) Markt ist halt im A.... !  Mögen die verbauten GPU(s) noch laaange halten.


... Kühlung ist alles!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Januar 2022)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ja, die 17111, ein Fall für sich
> Für die "Unwissenden" das ist eine Benchmark zur Verbesserung von core22


Dafür dass es nur eine Benchmark-WU ist hab ich diesen Spulenpfeiffer ziemlich oft wie jetzt auch schon wieder.


----------



## brooker (28. Januar 2022)

... die heiße Phase hat begonnen!

Bitte liken, teilen und anmelden!






						"Gamer folden gegen den Krebs 2022" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2022
					

@NiXoN Die einzige indirekte Möglichkeit die du hast um die GPU leistungsmäßig und damit auch wärmemäßig zu begrenzen, ist den Takt/PT zu reduzieren und falls möglich UV zu machen.




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## mattinator (28. Januar 2022)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ja, die 17111, ein Fall für sich
> Für die "Unwissenden" das ist eine Benchmark zur Verbesserung von core22


Deshalb schwankt die tpf wohl auch etwas ?


----------



## Bumblebee (29. Januar 2022)

mattinator schrieb:


> Deshalb schwankt die tpf wohl auch etwas ?


Genau


----------



## binär-11110110111 (29. Januar 2022)

Das macht doch Hoffnung ??? Intel plant mit "niedrigen" Preisen einen hohen Marktanteil. Ich gehe mal davon aus, daß Stanford dann auch WUs zur Verfügung stellt, wenn es soweit ist...

Intel möchte Millionen Arc-GPUs pro Jahr an Spieler ausliefern


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. Januar 2022)

Vielleicht kann jemand mir hier helfen , sonst muss ich notgedrungen den Faltserver zum zocken nehemen. 





__





						PS3 Controller funktioniert an PC nicht mehr
					

Hallo zusammen  System: AMD 1090T Asus Crosshair IV Formula Corsair Vengeance 8GB CMZ8GX3M4X1600C8R Asus GTX 980 OC Edition Windows 10 Pro Build 19044, alle Updates installiert  Problem: Gestern hab ich festgellt das mein PS3-Controller nicht mehr funktioniert, letztes Wochenende hab ich dass...




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## ursmii (1. Februar 2022)

nix geht mehr ...  (auf 2 rechnern mit Win10)
seit einem abschluss einer WU:
13:32:06:Trying to access database...
13:32:06:Successfully acquired database lock
13:32:06:FS01:Initialized folding slot 01: gpu:10:0 TU102 [GeForce RTX 2080 Ti Rev. A] M 13448
13:32:06:WU01:FS01ownloading core from http://cores.foldingathome.org/win/64bit/22-0.0.20/Core_22.fah
13:32:06:WU01:FS01:Connecting to cores.foldingathome.org:80
13:32:07:ERROR:WU01:FS01:Exception: Failed to read stream

http://cores.foldingathome.org/win/64bit/22-0.0.20/Core_22.fah --> _Diese Seite funktioniert nichtcores.foldingathome.org hat keine Daten gesendet.  ERR_EMPTY_RESPONSE_
https://apps.foldingathome.org/serverstats  --> _Secure Connection Failed_

FAH natürlich restarted. kein eintrag im forum. download fah-installer bricht ab ...
*und bei euch???*


----------



## Skajaquada (1. Februar 2022)

Dito, allerdings lädt er jetzt nen Core runter mit 2% pro Minute. Wohl ein bisschen überlastet gerade 

Ich hab eher gerade das Problem, dass ein Nachbar irgendwie das 2,4er WLAN Netz zuspammt und meine Rechner im Keller nur noch Netzwerk im Modemspeed haben 
So kann ich natürlich weder WUs herunter noch hochladen, hoffentlich hilft so ein oller Powerline Adapter. Hab keine Lust ein Kabel durch das Treppenhaus zu legen


----------



## picar81_4711 (1. Februar 2022)

Ja, bei mir auch. Ebenso hängt ein Upload in der Schleife....
Dauert ewig und wenn er fast fertig ist, wird abgebrochen und fängt wieder neu an.


----------



## TEAM_70335 (1. Februar 2022)

bei mir Steht auch update_Core


----------



## JayTea (1. Februar 2022)

Ich hatte wohl Glück:


Spoiler



15:10:25:WU00:FS00:Final credit estimate, 308670.00 points
15:10:26:WU00:FS00:Cleaning up
15:10:30:WU01:FS00:FahCore 22: 71.86%
15:10:36:WU01:FS00:FahCore 22: 73.40%
15:10:42:WU01:FS00:FahCore 22: 74.94%
15:10:48:WU01:FS00:FahCore 22: 76.44%
15:10:54:WU01:FS00:FahCore 22: 77.98%
15:11:00:WU01:FS00:FahCore 22: 79.60%
15:11:06:WU01:FS00:FahCore 22: 81.18%
15:11:12:WU01:FS00:FahCore 22: 82.69%
15:11:18:WU01:FS00:FahCore 22: 84.23%
15:11:24:WU01:FS00:FahCore 22: 85.81%
15:11:30:WU01:FS00:FahCore 22: 87.50%
15:11:36:WU01:FS00:FahCore 22: 89.11%
15:11:42:WU01:FS00:FahCore 22: 90.62%
15:11:48:WU01:FS00:FahCore 22: 92.05%
15:11:54:WU01:FS00:FahCore 22: 93.55%
15:12:00:WU01:FS00:FahCore 22: 95.02%
15:12:06:WU01:FS00:FahCore 22: 96.45%
15:12:12:WU01:FS00:FahCore 22: 97.84%
15:12:18:WU01:FS00:FahCore 22: 99.23%
15:12:21:WU01:FS00:FahCore 22: Download complete
15:12:21:WU01:FS00:Valid core signature
15:12:21:WU01:FS00:Unpacked 4.84MiB to cores/cores.foldingathome.org/lin/64bit/22-0.0.20/Core_22.fah/FahCore_22
15:12:21:WU01:FS00:Unpacked 181.31MiB to cores/cores.foldingathome.org/lin/64bit/22-0.0.20/Core_22.fah/libcufft.so.10
15:12:21:WU01:FS00:Unpacked 2.44MiB to cores/cores.foldingathome.org/lin/64bit/22-0.0.20/Core_22.fah/libfftw3f.so.3
15:12:21:WU01:FS00:Unpacked 40.58KiB to cores/cores.foldingathome.org/lin/64bit/22-0.0.20/Core_22.fah/libfftw3f_threads.so.3
15:12:21:WU01:FS00:Unpacked 5.84MiB to cores/cores.foldingathome.org/lin/64bit/22-0.0.20/Core_22.fah/libnvrtc-builtins.so.11.2
15:12:21:WU01:FS00:Unpacked 41.93MiB to cores/cores.foldingathome.org/lin/64bit/22-0.0.20/Core_22.fah/libnvrtc.so.11.2
15:12:21:WU01:FS00:Unpacked 42.06KiB to cores/cores.foldingathome.org/lin/64bit/22-0.0.20/Core_22.fah/libOpenCL.so.1
15:12:21:WU01:FS00:Unpacked 1.01MiB to cores/cores.foldingathome.org/lin/64bit/22-0.0.20/Core_22.fah/libOpenMMAmoebaCUDA.so
15:12:21:WU01:FS00:Unpacked 928.48KiB to cores/cores.foldingathome.org/lin/64bit/22-0.0.20/Core_22.fah/libOpenMMAmoebaOpenCL.so
15:12:21:WU01:FS00:Unpacked 604.82KiB to cores/cores.foldingathome.org/lin/64bit/22-0.0.20/Core_22.fah/libOpenMMAmoebaReference.so
15:12:21:WU01:FS00:Unpacked 448.30KiB to cores/cores.foldingathome.org/lin/64bit/22-0.0.20/Core_22.fah/libOpenMMAmoeba.so
15:12:21:WU01:FS00:Unpacked 642.85KiB to cores/cores.foldingathome.org/lin/64bit/22-0.0.20/Core_22.fah/libOpenMMCPU.so
15:12:21:WU01:FS00:Unpacked 42.98KiB to cores/cores.foldingathome.org/lin/64bit/22-0.0.20/Core_22.fah/libOpenMMCudaCompiler.so
15:12:21:WU01:FS00:Unpacked 2.42MiB to cores/cores.foldingathome.org/lin/64bit/22-0.0.20/Core_22.fah/libOpenMMCUDA.so
15:12:21:WU01:FS00:Unpacked 105.38KiB to cores/cores.foldingathome.org/lin/64bit/22-0.0.20/Core_22.fah/libOpenMMDrudeCUDA.so
15:12:21:WU01:FS00:Unpacked 110.77KiB to cores/cores.foldingathome.org/lin/64bit/22-0.0.20/Core_22.fah/libOpenMMDrudeOpenCL.so
15:12:21:WU01:FS00:Unpacked 65.15KiB to cores/cores.foldingathome.org/lin/64bit/22-0.0.20/Core_22.fah/libOpenMMDrudeReference.so
15:12:21:WU01:FS00:Unpacked 120.21KiB to cores/cores.foldingathome.org/lin/64bit/22-0.0.20/Core_22.fah/libOpenMMDrude.so
15:12:21:WU01:FS00:Unpacked 2.46MiB to cores/cores.foldingathome.org/lin/64bit/22-0.0.20/Core_22.fah/libOpenMMOpenCL.so
15:12:21:WU01:FS00:Unpacked 74.52KiB to cores/cores.foldingathome.org/lin/64bit/22-0.0.20/Core_22.fah/libOpenMMPME.so
15:12:21:WU01:FS00:Unpacked 119.95KiB to cores/cores.foldingathome.org/lin/64bit/22-0.0.20/Core_22.fah/libOpenMMRPMDCUDA.so
15:12:21:WU01:FS00:Unpacked 121.34KiB to cores/cores.foldingathome.org/lin/64bit/22-0.0.20/Core_22.fah/libOpenMMRPMDOpenCL.so
15:12:21:WU01:FS00:Unpacked 50.95KiB to cores/cores.foldingathome.org/lin/64bit/22-0.0.20/Core_22.fah/libOpenMMRPMDReference.so
15:12:21:WU01:FS00:Unpacked 90.55KiB to cores/cores.foldingathome.org/lin/64bit/22-0.0.20/Core_22.fah/libOpenMMRPMD.so
15:12:21:WU01:FS00:Unpacked 4.29MiB to cores/cores.foldingathome.org/lin/64bit/22-0.0.20/Core_22.fah/libOpenMM.so.7.7
15:12:21:WU01:FS00:Unpacked 11.49MiB to cores/cores.foldingathome.org/lin/64bit/22-0.0.20/Core_22.fah/libstdc++.so.6
15:12:21:WU01:FS00:Starting
15:12:21:WU01:FS00:Running FahCore: /usr/bin/FAHCoreWrapper /var/lib/fahclient/cores/cores.foldingathome.org/lin/64bit/22-0.0.20/Core_22.fah/FahCore_22 -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 706 -lifeline 1251 -checkpoint 30 -opencl-platform 0 -opencl-device 0 -cuda-device 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia -gpu 0 -gpu-usage 100
15:12:21:WU01:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 9808
15:12:21:WU01:FS00:Core PID:9812
15:12:21:WU01:FS00:FahCore 0x22 started


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Februar 2022)

Hab kurz die Log durchgeschaut > einzige Auffälligkeit war ein 14MB Upload der sich 10min hingezogen hat.


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Februar 2022)

Alles unauffällig und im *grünen* Bereich


----------



## Skajaquada (2. Februar 2022)

Habt ihr auch so einen übelst langsamen Upload? Mein Client lädt neue WUs in weniger als 10 Sekunden runter und braucht dann 5-10 Minuten für den Upload.
Und das bei einer Leitung mit 40 MBit upload...laut Netzwerküberwachung immer mindestens 30 MBit frei.
Vor allem wenn sich dann mal 3 oder 4 WUs gleichzeitig knubbeln, da ist der Abbruch vorprogrammiert


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Februar 2022)

Aktuell geht es wieder mit Upload > in maximal 2,5min ist ein WU hochgeladen.


----------



## brooker (2. Februar 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Aktuell geht es wieder mit Upload > in maximal 2,5min ist ein WU hochgeladen.


... dito!


----------



## Nono15 (2. Februar 2022)

Skajaquada schrieb:


> Habt ihr auch so einen übelst langsamen Upload? Mein Client lädt neue WUs in weniger als 10 Sekunden runter und braucht dann 5-10 Minuten für den Upload.


jupp - hab gerade nachgeschaut, knappe 10 minuten hats gerade gedauert (und ich hab 50mbit im upload) - gestern wars noch normal


----------



## JayTea (2. Februar 2022)

Womöglich vom Uploadserver abhängig? 
Kann selbst grade nicht ins Log schauen.


----------



## Skajaquada (2. Februar 2022)

Nachdem ich die Episode "Powerline" nach wenigen Minuten abbrechen musste (die Störungen pusten mir das gesamte VDSL weg), hoffe ich weiter auf Glück und schaue alle paar Stunden auf die Falter.
Wenn die WUs sich anfangen zu stauen hilft meist nur ein Dump des ganzen Stapels. Leider kann man dem Client ja nicht sagen er soll sie nacheinander hochladen


----------



## JayTea (2. Februar 2022)

Nee, also uploadmäßig finde ich im Log keine nennenswert langsamen Auffälligkeiten.


----------



## ursmii (2. Februar 2022)

hab gerade mal einige zeiten aus dem log geholt. diverse uploadserver, alles innert 1-4minuten erledigt


Spoiler



19:49:23:WU01:FS01:Uploading 51.50MiB to 206.223.170.146
19:49:23:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 206.223.170.146:8080
19:50:59:WU01:FS01:Upload complete

22:00:43:WU00:FS01:Uploading 51.48MiB to 128.252.203.10
22:00:43:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 128.252.203.10:8080
22:02:27:WU00:FS01:Upload complete

00:12:16:WU01:FS01:Uploading 51.49MiB to 206.223.170.146
00:12:16:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 206.223.170.146:8080
00:13:55:WU01:FS01:Upload complete

02:23:12:WU00:FS01:Uploading 51.48MiB to 206.223.170.146
02:23:12:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 206.223.170.146:8080
02:24:50:WU00:FS01:Upload complete

04:01:41:WU01:FS01:Uploading 18.67MiB to 34.72.228.44
04:01:41:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 34.72.228.44:8080
04:02:24:WU01:FS01:Upload complete


cnlab speedtest


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picar81_4711 (2. Februar 2022)

Skajaquada schrieb:


> Habt ihr auch so einen übelst langsamen Upload? Mein Client lädt neue WUs in weniger als 10 Sekunden runter und braucht dann 5-10 Minuten für den Upload.
> Und das bei einer Leitung mit 40 MBit upload...laut Netzwerküberwachung immer mindestens 30 MBit frei.
> Vor allem wenn sich dann mal 3 oder 4 WUs gleichzeitig knubbeln, da ist der Abbruch vorprogrammiert


Bei mir hängt  es sich immer bei den Uploads auf, keine Ahnung warum.
Die ersten Tage hat es gut funktioniert und seit dem Coreupdate geht nichts mehr. Immer unterm Upload hört es einfach auf. Und dann kommt die nächste fertige WU dazu, dann geht es 2x nicht....macht keinen Spaß, wenn der Falt-PC nicht selbstständig laufen kann.
Kann es mir zwar nicht erklären, was der Upload mit dem Coreupdate zu tun haben soll, aber so ist die aktuelle Situation.


----------



## sentinel1 (3. Februar 2022)

Der Upload klappt relativ ordentlich: 1 bis 2 Minuten

teilweise recht fix von heute: 
18:51:01:WU00:FS01:0x22:  opencl-device 0 specified
18:51:01:WU00:FS01:0x22latform 3: CUDA
18:51:01:WU00:FS01:0x22:  cuda-device 0 specified
18:51:07:WU01:FS01:Upload 20.85%
18:51:13:WU01:FS01:Upload 44.18%
18:51:19:WU01:FS01:Upload 67.52%
18:51:25:WU01:FS01:Upload 91.35%
18:51:28:WU01:FS01:Upload complete

(Vodafone Kabel 1GBdown/,05GBup/19ms Ping)

Project 16494 bringt nur maue Punkte, aber ich bin froh bei Krebs dabei sein zu dürfen .


----------



## mattinator (3. Februar 2022)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> ...
> Kann es mir zwar nicht erklären, was der Upload mit dem Coreupdate zu tun haben soll, aber so ist die aktuelle Situation.


Neuer Core, neue Projekte, neue Workserver, die evtl. ressourcenseitig nicht  ausreichend dimensioniert sind. Ggf. auch zu langsame Netzwerk-Infrastrutur.


----------



## JayTea (3. Februar 2022)

Ich glaube inzwischen reicht der 3570K auch nicht mehr für die GTX 1660 aus.
Ich höre regelmäßig, dass die Lüfterdrehzahl abfällt und in der Statistik von GWE ist auch in der Auslastung ein drop nach unten erkennbar.  😒


----------



## brooker (3. Februar 2022)

JayTea schrieb:


> Ich glaube inzwischen reicht der 3570K auch nicht mehr für die GTX 1660 aus.
> Ich höre regelmäßig, dass die Lüfterdrehzahl abfällt und in der Statistik von GWE ist auch in der Auslastung ein drop nach unten erkennbar.  😒


... ich denke das ist die WU!


----------



## Skajaquada (3. Februar 2022)

Ich glaube das Problem mit den Uploads liegt auch ein bisschen an der Menge der WUs. Eine 3090 haut manche WU ja in gut ner Stunde weg, davon laufen vier auf einem Client. Jetzt dauert der Upload 10 Minuten, manchmal etwas länger. Sind jetzt zufällig mal drei GPUs nahezu gleichzeitig fertig, lädt der Client alles parallel hoch. Dabei kommt es zu Abbrüchen vom Server wegen Timeout und schon fangen die WUs das Stapeln an.
Denn der Download läuft volle Pulle weiter, der wird kein bisschen gebremst. 
Vielleicht sollte ich das Ganze auf mehrere Clients aufteilen....


----------



## picar81_4711 (4. Februar 2022)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Bei mir hängt  es sich immer bei den Uploads auf, keine Ahnung warum.
> Die ersten Tage hat es gut funktioniert und seit dem Coreupdate geht nichts mehr. Immer unterm Upload hört es einfach auf. Und dann kommt die nächste fertige WU dazu, dann geht es 2x nicht....macht keinen Spaß, wenn der Falt-PC nicht selbstständig laufen kann.
> Kann es mir zwar nicht erklären, was der Upload mit dem Coreupdate zu tun haben soll, aber so ist die aktuelle Situation.


Aktuell laufen 3 PCs, falten mit 2x 2080 und 1x 3070. Coreupdate hat endlich auf allen Systemen funktioniert und die Uploads laufen auch relativ gut.
Darf gerne so bleiben, dann lasse ich die kleine Faltfarm auch etwas länger laufen....


----------



## brooker (4. Februar 2022)

... meine Damen und Herren aufgepasst, ab sofort wird wieder Großes hier verbracht: 

die Folding-Aktions-Woche "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs 2022" läuft seit heute. 

Sei dabei und melde dich auch zum Gewinnspiel an! Gut falt! PCGH rockt!  



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Ihr könnt euch ab sofort über die Preise und Teilnahmebedingungen informieren: Folding @ Home 2022: Corsair-Faltwoche ab 4. Februar mit fünf Preisen!
> Hier könnt ihr euch dann anmelden: Faltaktion zum Weltkrebstag 2022 (04. bis 10. Februar) - Anmeldung zum Gewinnspiel


----------



## Skajaquada (4. Februar 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> ... meine Damen und Herren aufgepasst, ab sofort wird wieder Großes hier verbracht:
> 
> die Folding-Aktions-Woche "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs 2022" läuft seit heute.
> 
> Sei dabei und melde dich auch zum Gewinnspiel an! Gut falt! PCGH rockt!


Verdammte Axt du klotzt aber auch mal echt gut ran. Da werde ich wohl mit meinen Hardware Problemen und 2 GPUs weniger nur noch deine Rücklichter sehen !


----------



## Olstyle (4. Februar 2022)

Stau oder normal?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JayTea (4. Februar 2022)

Momentan leider vermehrt Staubildung durch langsamen upload und im worst case sogar dumping. 
Viel Glück!


----------



## voodoman (4. Februar 2022)

Könnte aber auch durch  Antivirensoftware verursacht werden. Ich kenne das von einem meiner Systeme mit Kaspersky.


----------



## JayTea (4. Februar 2022)

Ein Blick ins Log dürfte das Geheimnis lüften.


----------



## Olstyle (4. Februar 2022)

Log sieht unheimlich langsam aus mit <5% pro Minute Upload.
Edit: WU00 ist nun doch beim Server gelandet


----------



## JayTea (4. Februar 2022)

Wenn sich dann dank schneller Hardware die fertigen WU auch noch gegenseitig "behindern", weil jede ihre Bandbreite beansprucht...


----------



## Skajaquada (4. Februar 2022)

Ja die Probleme hab ich auch, aber eine Ursache hab ich noch nicht gefunden. Auch im offiziellen Forum leider bisher keine Tipps.
Daher muss ich jede Stunde nach den Kisten schauen und ggf. die WUs löschen


----------



## brooker (4. Februar 2022)

Skajaquada schrieb:


> Verdammte Axt du klotzt aber auch mal echt gut ran. Da werde ich wohl mit meinen Hardware Problemen und 2 GPUs weniger nur noch deine Rücklichter sehen !


... was meinst du? Ich habe dieses Mal echt Probleme mit der Hardware Beschaffung und deshalb muss sogar mein Handy ran! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Läuft aber bisher recht gut!

PCGH rockt!


----------



## binär-11110110111 (4. Februar 2022)

Dank DIESER "Radkappe" ist meine GPU nun 10 Grad kühler. Läßt sich mit FanControl gut regeln und ist angenehm leise, was wichtig für die Nächte ist.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Februar 2022)

@binär-11110110111
"Nur" ein 200er, ging kein grösserer? 
Auf meinem 420er Mora sind 4X Bitfenix Spectre 230er drauf.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (4. Februar 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @binär-11110110111
> "Nur" ein 200er, ging kein grösserer?
> Auf meinem 420er Mora sind 4X Bitfenix Spectre 230er drauf.


"Leider" Nein, der 200er paßt haargenau.


----------



## brooker (4. Februar 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @binär-11110110111
> "Nur" ein 200er, ging kein grösserer?
> Auf meinem 420er Mora sind 4X Bitfenix Spectre 230er drauf.


... mit nem konischen Shroud hätte einer vom Durchsatz her gereicht!


----------



## Olstyle (4. Februar 2022)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Dank DIESER "Radkappe" ist meine GPU nun 10 Grad kühler. Läßt sich mit FanControl gut regeln und ist angenehm leise, was wichtig für die Nächte ist.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


2 Radkappen und 12 140er...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hilft nur alles nichts wenn die Spulen meckern. Aber wenigstens laufen die Uploads wieder durch.


----------



## Skajaquada (5. Februar 2022)

Davon hab ich auch noch eine gute alte Aorus Extreme Waterforce, ein Hammer Gerät.
Dank der Wasserkühlung 2100Mhz bei maximalen 45°C, ein super Design die 2080ti.
Aber die 3080 ist im gleichen Design auch echt gut gekühlt, nur die 2100Mhz schafft sie nicht


----------



## brooker (5. Februar 2022)

Skajaquada schrieb:


> Davon hab ich auch noch eine gute alte Aorus Extreme Waterforce, ein Hammer Gerät.
> Dank der Wasserkühlung 2100Mhz bei maximalen 45°C, ein super Design die 2080ti.
> Aber die 3080 ist im gleichen Design auch echt gut gekühlt, nur die 2100Mhz schafft sie nicht


... ich würde das mal auf einen Versuch ankommen lassen. Vernünftige WLP besorgen und dann das gute Stück selbst bestücken. Du wirst dich vermutlich wundern, dass bspw nicht alle SpaWas usw. eingebunden sind. Das schwächste Glied lässt die Kette reißen.  Kühlung ist alles! Habe ich gerade wieder bei einer 3080ti gehabt.


----------



## Olstyle (5. Februar 2022)

Skajaquada schrieb:


> Davon hab ich auch noch eine gute alte Aorus Extreme Waterforce, ein Hammer Gerät.
> Dank der Wasserkühlung 2100Mhz bei maximalen 45°C, ein super Design die 2080ti.


Definitiv. Ausserhalb von F@H fiept da auch nichts, keine Ahnung was die Karte dabei so "aufregt". (Und dass ich damals 550€ dafür bezahlt habe darf man heute auch keinem mehr erzählen.)


----------



## Skajaquada (5. Februar 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> ... ich würde das mal auf einen Versuch ankommen lassen. Vernünftige WLP besorgen und dann das gute Stück selbst bestücken. Du wirst dich vermutlich wundern, dass bspw nicht alle SpaWas usw. eingebunden sind. Das schwächste Glied lässt die Kette reißen.  Kühlung ist alles! Habe ich gerade wieder bei einer 3080ti gehabt.


Ja ja, die 3080ti war ja schon bei mir okay. Aber ich kapiere echt nicht warum man bei Hardware über 1500€ an 50€ Wärmeleitpads spart.
Ich bin ja mal auf meine aktive Backplate für die 3090 gespannt, der bisherige Test mit dem MPWorks Kühlkörper war schon gut. Leider kann man den nicht upside-down an die GPU basteln


----------



## brooker (5. Februar 2022)

Skajaquada schrieb:


> Ja ja, die 3080ti war ja schon bei mir okay. Aber ich kapiere echt nicht warum man bei Hardware über 1500€ an 50€ Wärmeleitpads spart.
> Ich bin ja mal auf meine aktive Backplate für die 3090 gespannt, der bisherige Test mit dem MPWorks Kühlkörper war schon gut. Leider kann man den nicht upside-down an die GPU basteln


... du bist kein Spielverderber, ich weiss!  Aber für den, der die Karte für 350€ produziert sind die 50€ im Preisgefüge zu viel. Leider!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Februar 2022)

Leider ist mein Faltserver aktuell ausser Gefecht gesetzt, hat sich an einer WU verschluckt und dann beim neustart will er WU wieder starten und ich bekomme unter Ubuntu einen "Bluescren" zu sehen. Dabei hat es den Faltclient zerschossen und ich bekomme es alleine nicht hin.

Warte darauf dass sich mein Linuxspezi meldet.

Aktuell faltet nur die 980.


----------



## Traylite (5. Februar 2022)

RDNA 2`s takt ist schon klasse wenn es jetzt noch was wie CUDA geben würde bei AMD.
Über 2,9 GHz ist es leider nicht stabil.
btw mit Aktuellen Treiben verliert man bis 40% performance.
Hier läuft 21.8.1 Radeon Software.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Februar 2022)

Faltserver ist wieder am Start.


----------



## sentinel1 (6. Februar 2022)

Vielleicht sollten pcgh Coins auf den Plan kommen, so als Statussymbol. 
100M Punkte ab jetzt = 1 Coin
1 sinnvolle Reportage = 1 Coin
usw. 
Die Idee ist sinnlos, aber das ist der BTC auch🤑. 

Eigentlich wollte ich schreiben, dass man bei der GPU den sweetspot einstellen soll, zwecks Haltbarkeit, aber das schenke ich mir. 

Unnütze Sachen bringen am meisten Geld.


----------



## Skajaquada (6. Februar 2022)

Nix mit Sweetspot, is Faltwoche! 
Und was kann man dann mit den Coins machen, Emoticons kaufen wie bei Steam? Oder man könnte damit Leihhardware mieten. Für ein paar Kryptos für den Strom vermiete ich auch meinen Falter, falls jemand seine Punkte aufbessern möchte. Bisher waren die ein recht gutes Geschäft, falls sie abstürzen hab ich Pech gehabt


----------



## Olstyle (6. Februar 2022)

Seit gestern Abend ist wieder Pause. Die Vodafone hat hier im Ort irgendwas versaubeutelt und so steht der PC nun ohne Internet da.


----------



## Skajaquada (6. Februar 2022)

Ich bin wohl auch aus dem Rennen um das Treppchen raus. Mein Hauptfalter meldet im Linux alle halbe Stunde einen Fehler mit einem systemkritischen Teil, will mir aber partout nicht sagen was es ist 
Und auf Windows bootet er einfach ab und an mal neu...

Also werde ich wohl mal alle Systeme in Einzelteile zerlegen und schauen was den Geist aufgegeben hat.
Da kommt dann der Vorteil der Luftkühlung gegen meine WaKü raus, da hätte ich die Systeme in 60 Minuten durchgetauscht und das Problem gefunden


----------



## brooker (7. Februar 2022)

... habe seit gestern auch Upload Probleme. Die WUs werden bis 22.94% geladen und verharren dann. WU Ergebnisse und 2Mio PPDs futsch.


----------



## Skajaquada (7. Februar 2022)

Ich hab jetzt den großen Falter wieder online, den Fehler glaubt mir aber echt niemand. 
Da ist eine 3080 Aorus Extreme Waterforce verbaut, die hat eine eingebaute Leak detection an den Anschlüssen.
Und anscheinend ist da die Messschleife defekt und produziert je nach Temperaturunterschied Fehlmeldungen.
Daraufhin schaltet die GPU ab und der Rechner verabschiedet sich.
Er startet neu, die Messchleife ist wieder ok und er läuft wieder bis zum nächsten Fehlalarm.
Works as designed sag ich mal 

Hab jetzt den Messfühler auf der GPU abgeklemmt, jetzt rennt sie wieder fröhlich vor sich hin.
Ist ja ne nette Idee sowas, bekommt aber leichte Abzüge in der B-Note


----------



## Olstyle (7. Februar 2022)

Immerhin wieder online, mal sehen ob die WU sich dann auch hochladen lässt.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Februar 2022)

Seit wir den Servervor zwei Tagen repariert haben läuft er rund und auch die Uploads in spätestens 2min erledigt.


----------



## brooker (7. Februar 2022)

NiXoN schrieb:


> ich versuche auch mal etwas beizutragen :hust:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... so wie es aussieht, wurde noch keine Wotkunit von dir fertig gerechnet und abgegeben. Ist das richtig?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Februar 2022)

NiXoN schrieb:


> ich versuche auch mal etwas beizutragen :hust:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





brooker schrieb:


> ... so wie es aussieht, wurde noch keine Wotkunit von dir fertig gerechnet und abgegeben. Ist das richtig?


Schaut mal hier > https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/threads/eine-wuerdigung.119786/post-10955066
Als Erster auf der Liste


----------



## NiXoN (8. Februar 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Schaut mal hier > https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/threads/eine-wuerdigung.119786/post-10955066
> Als Erster auf der Liste


Besten Dank, das baut doch auf. Ich dachte schon ich habe irgendwo etwas falsch gemacht, wäre ja schade wenn es die ganze Zeit umsonst gewesen wäre. Das hat auch gestern übel ins Datenvolumen reingehauen 



wie bekommt man eigentlich die nette Tabelle in die Sig? Gibt es da irgendwo eine Info?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Februar 2022)

@NiXoN 


			https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/threads/folding-home-stats-in-die-signatur-einbinden.642/
		


Ps.:
Wieso ist der eigentlich nicht mehr oben in angepinnten Themen?


----------



## Skajaquada (9. Februar 2022)

Hiermit bedanke ich mich mal ganz herzlich bei euch verrückten Typen für die ganzen Hinweise, Tipps und Anleitungen in der letzten Woche! 

Mir ist ja meine Hardware ein bisschen den Bach runter gegangen und ich musste alles komplett umbauen 
Aber dank dem großartigen Linux-Image, den Tipps zum AMD Treiber und meiner echt guten Routine im WaKü-Basteln , bin ich echt wieder auf Kurs und habe meinen dritten Platz doch noch zurück erobern können.

Obwohl ich trotzdem ein bisschen meiner 3080ti nachtrauere, die aber beim brooker ein sehr gutes Zuhause gefunden hat. Nach dem Tausch der Wärmeleitpads eine verdammt geile GPU


----------



## binär-11110110111 (9. Februar 2022)

Erste Daten der RTX 3050

Die RX 6500 XT liegt ca. 100K unter der GTX 1050Ti.


----------



## Franky1971 (14. Februar 2022)

Hallo Leute,
ich habe mir heute eine RTX 3070 gekauft und eingebaut. Nur will diese einfach nicht falten. Liegt das an LHR ?
Gruß Frank


----------



## Franky1971 (15. Februar 2022)

Entwarnung, hab einen anderen Treiber installiert, jetzt funzt es


----------



## binär-11110110111 (18. Februar 2022)

So, die letzte WU ist raus. Mache Schluß für heute. Mehrere 120er Orkanböen haben in der Nachbarschaft bereits einiges zerlegt, Störungen im Stromnetz gab es auch schon. Na dann hoffe ich ... bis morgen.


----------



## brooker (18. Februar 2022)

... bei mir rumpelt es draußen auch schon wieder! Geht wieder los, mit dem Sturm und Regen!


----------



## binär-11110110111 (21. Februar 2022)

Meine F@H Signatur ist weg - wie geht das nochmal ???


----------



## JayTea (21. Februar 2022)

Hier auf die Schnelle der alte Thread.
Weiß nur nicht ob das noch aktuell gültig ist...

Nachtrag: Die Benutzergruppen gibt's ja zB nicht mehr.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (21. Februar 2022)

TEST ...

O.K. und wie binde ich den Link ein ???


----------



## NiXoN (21. Februar 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


so sieht es bei mir aus.
Aber irgendwer hier hat 2 Pics drin, 1x die PCGH Hardware und 1x F@H, das habe ich aber letzte Woche auch nicht hinbekommen


----------



## binär-11110110111 (21. Februar 2022)

TEST - Läuft !


----------



## Skajaquada (23. Februar 2022)

Hatte eigentlich schon jemand von uns einen Alder Lake zum Falten getestet?
Ich baue gerade mal wieder einen Rechner für jemand auf und würde die Kühlung des i9-12900k sonst einfach mal beim Falten testen. Vielleicht kann er ja die Nvidia GPUs besser handhaben als die Ryzen...
Allerdings warte ich noch auf die massive Backplate für die CPU, da sind ja üble Kräfte am Sockel gefragt.
Dachte erst der Igor übertreibt ein bisschen


----------



## binär-11110110111 (24. Februar 2022)

HIER !!!


----------



## NiXoN (28. Februar 2022)

irgendwas läuft bei mir nicht nach Plan 🤔 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Februar 2022)

Rechner schon neugestartet?


----------



## NiXoN (28. Februar 2022)

ja, 2x aber jetzt geht es tatsächlich.
Komisch ist nur dass der Desktop zu Hause heute früh das gleiche Problem hatte.
Kann das mit der Internet-Verbindung zusammenhängen, am WE haben die ja an der gleichen gehangen?


----------



## brooker (28. Februar 2022)

NiXoN schrieb:


> ja, 2x aber jetzt geht es tatsächlich.
> Komisch ist nur dass der Desktop zu Hause heute früh das gleiche Problem hatte.
> Kann das mit der Internet-Verbindung zusammenhängen, am WE haben die ja an der gleichen gehangen?


... entweder dein INet oder die Server in Stanford. I.d.R. würde ich Zweites vermuten. Gut, dass es wieder läuft!


----------



## NiXoN (28. Februar 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Gut, dass es wieder läuft!


jap, sehe ich auch so, aber ich weiß habe keine Ahnung seit wann das Problem bestand

naja, es ist wie es ist.


----------



## Trakoma (28. Februar 2022)

Moin zusammen,

Kurze Frage mal zum Thema GPU Ranking. Es gibt ja diese Seite hier: 




__





						GPU Folding@Home PPD Overall Ranks Database
					






					folding.lar.systems
				




Warum kommt da erst auf Platz 33 die 6900xt? Sind AMD GPUS generell "schlechter geeignet" für Folding?
Danke!


----------



## binär-11110110111 (28. Februar 2022)

Trakoma schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> Kurze Frage mal zum Thema GPU Ranking. Es gibt ja diese Seite hier:
> 
> ...


Leider JA. Nvidia hat hier die besseren (Achtung Wortspiel) Karten und Treiber.


----------



## Trakoma (28. Februar 2022)

Danke für die Antwort!
Interessant, gibt es da eine technische BEgründung? Weil rein von den Werten, die man in den Spezifikationen sehen kann, sind die AMD KArten ja technisch ähnlich, oder?


----------



## NiXoN (28. Februar 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



geht schon wieder so los :[
Ist etwas ärgerlich weil dadurch ja auch andauernd Punkte verloren gehen, wenn ich das richtig verstehe 

Naja, ich lass ihn mal machen, mal sehen ob es wirklich an der Verbindung liegt


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Februar 2022)

@NiXoN 
Ich tippe auf Problem bei Stanford, denn die zwei Wochen vor der Faltaktion war dieses Problem aktuell mit dem nicht hochladen können auf gewisse Server.


----------



## Trakoma (28. Februar 2022)

@NiXoN   Nutzt du ein VPN? Das war bei mir das Problem bei diesem Fehler.


----------



## NiXoN (28. Februar 2022)

@A.Meier-PS3 : vermute ich auch, da er seit 10:00 versucht hochzuladen


----------



## NiXoN (3. März 2022)

Trakoma schrieb:


> @NiXoN Nutzt du ein VPN? Das war bei mir das Problem bei diesem Fehler.


nein, habe ich nicht, aber ich nutze abwechselnd UMTS und LTE.
Sorry, ich hatte gedacht ich hatte Deine Nachricht bereits beantwortet 🤦‍♂️ 




So, gerade die 50 Mio geknackt und jetzt werde ich auch mal einen Gang runterschalten, jetzt schon den 2. Monat das Online-Datenvolumen leer. Nicht so toll.
Zu Hause kein Problem, aber unterwegs ...


----------



## binär-11110110111 (5. März 2022)

Was auf dem Energiemarkt so passiert ist echt ... 

Benzin: über 2 Euro je Liter
Heizöl: Anstieg von 62 Cent auf 1,45€!
Gas: Anstieg von 20€ auf inzwischen 200€ je Megawattstunde.
Strombörse: 40 Cent je kWh
Inflation: 5,8%

Die weiteren Aussichten:


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. März 2022)

Bin mal gespannt wan unser Stromanbieter die Preise erhöht, ich werd dann wahrscheinlich falttechnisch kürzer treten müssen.


----------



## NiXoN (5. März 2022)

ich vermute mal da wirst Du nicht der einzige sein


----------



## Bumblebee (6. März 2022)

NiXoN schrieb:


> ich vermute mal da wirst Du nicht der einzige sein


Das seh ich auch so - leider


----------



## binär-11110110111 (6. März 2022)

Besser die SLOTs warm halten als ganz aussteigen. Ich werde meine Faltleistung den Kosten anpassen. Das wird mittel- und langfristig wohl kaum besser werden. Möge zumindest das Damoklesschwert des 3. Weltkrieges an uns vorübergehen.

*Kurze Frage:* Wie kann ich der CPU NUR kleine WUs zuweisen ? In der Erklärung werden nur BigWUs beschrieben.


----------



## brooker (6. März 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt wan unser Stromanbieter die Preise erhöht, ich werd dann wahrscheinlich falttechnisch kürzer treten müssen.


... ich auch! Ich musste allerdings schon kürzer treten. Lebensmittel und Kraftstoffe sind bereits deutlich teuerer geworden. Bestes Beispiel Kaffee, von 12.99 auf 14.99€, Käse von 1.97 auf 2.19€ und vom Diesel ganz zu schweigen. Und das hat noch nicht mit der Ukraine zu tun.


----------



## mattinator (6. März 2022)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> *Kurze Frage:* Wie kann ich der CPU NUR kleine WUs zuweisen ? In der Erklärung werden nur BigWUs beschrieben.


Vielleicht n der config.xml cpus reduzieren, mgl. gerade Zahl, Bsp.:

```
<slot id='1' type='CPU'>
    <client-type v='advanced'/>
    <cpus v='2'/>
    <next-unit-percentage v='100'/>
  </slot>
```


----------



## binär-11110110111 (6. März 2022)

mattinator schrieb:


> Vielleicht n der config.xml cpus reduzieren, mgl. gerade Zahl, Bsp.:
> 
> ```
> <slot id='1' type='CPU'>
> ...


Wo finde ich diese Datei ? Benutze Windows.


----------



## mattinator (6. März 2022)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Wo finde ich diese Datei ? Benutze Windows.


Normalerweise C:\ProgramData\FAHClient\config.xml


----------



## binär-11110110111 (6. März 2022)

mattinator schrieb:


> Normalerweise C:\ProgramData\FAHClient\config.xml


Gefunden !


----------



## mattinator (6. März 2022)

Vielleicht findest Du hier noch etwas: https://foldingathome.org/support/faq/installation-guides/configuration-guide/?lng=en.


----------



## JayTea (6. März 2022)

mattinator schrieb:


> Vielleicht findest Du hier noch etwas: https://foldingathome.org/support/faq/installation-guides/configuration-guide/?lng=en.


Dort stehen ja ein paar wenige basic flags, die auch in unserem HowTo Erwägung finden. Es gibt ja noch diverse andere und da fände ich es cool, wenn wir die mal mit Erläuterung zusammentragen könnten!  😬


----------



## brooker (7. März 2022)

JayTea schrieb:


> Dort stehen ja ein paar wenige basic flags, die auch in unserem HowTo Erwägung finden. Es gibt ja noch diverse andere und da fände ich es cool, wenn wir die mal mit Erläuterung zusammentragen könnten!  😬


... in dieser Sammlung befinden sich einige alte Infos. Das bin ich damals durchgegangen. Auch werden einige Einstellungen von Stanford auch nicht mehr bedient, bspw. max-paket-size. Sprich, kann man setzen, greift aber leider nicht. Wenn jemand eine bisher im HowTo nicht beschriebene Einstellmöglichkeit findet die greift, bitte ich um Feedback und werde es kurzfristig aktualisieren. Danke.


----------



## mattinator (7. März 2022)

Die aktuellen Einstellungen und default Optionen, bekommt man z.B. mit PuTTY und einer raw-Verbindung zu 127.0.0.1 und Port 36330 heraus:


Spoiler: config.xml Options



PyON 1 options
{
  "checkpoint": "3",
  "core-priority": "low",
  "extra-core-args": "-forceasm",
  "passkey": "********************************",
  "pause-on-start": "true",
  "power": "full",
  "proxy": ":8080",
  "team": "70335",
  "user": "mattifolder"
}
---
> options -a -d


PyON 1 options
{
  "allow": "127.0.0.1",
  "auto-conf": "true",
  "capture-directory": "capture",
  "capture-on-error": "false",
  "capture-packets": "false",
  "capture-requests": "false",
  "capture-responses": "false",
  "capture-sockets": "false",
  "cause": "ANY",
  "certificate-file": None,
  "checkpoint": "3",
  "child": "false",
  "client-subtype": "STDCLI",
  "client-threads": "6",
  "client-type": "normal",
  "command-address": "0.0.0.0",
  "command-allow-no-pass": "127.0.0.1",
  "deny": "0/0",
  "command-deny-no-pass": "0/0",
  "command-enable": "true",
  "command-port": "36330",
  "config-rotate": "true",
  "config-rotate-dir": "configs",
  "config-rotate-max": "16",
  "connection-timeout": "60",
  "core-priority": "low",
  "cpu-species": "X86_PENTIUM_II",
  "cpu-type": "AMD64",
  "cpu-usage": "100",
  "cpus": "-1",
  "crl-file": None,
  "cuda-index": None,
  "cycle-rate": "4",
  "cycles": "-1",
  "daemon": "false",
  "debug-sockets": "false",
  "disable-sleep-when-active": "true",
  "disable-viz": "false",
  "dump-after-deadline": "true",
  "exception-locations": "true",
  "exit-when-done": "false",
  "extra-core-args": "-forceasm",
  "fold-anon": "false",
  "gpu": "true",
  "gpu-beta": "false",
  "gpu-index": None,
  "gpu-usage": "100",
  "gui-enabled": "true",
  "http-addresses": "0:7396",
  "https-addresses": "",
  "idle": "false",
  "log": "log.txt",
  "log-color": "false",
  "log-crlf": "true",
  "log-date": "false",
  "log-date-periodically": "21600",
  "log-domain": "false",
  "log-domain-levels": None,
  "log-header": "true",
  "log-level": "true",
  "log-no-info-header": "true",
  "log-redirect": "false",
  "log-rotate": "true",
  "log-rotate-dir": "logs",
  "log-rotate-max": "16",
  "log-short-level": "false",
  "log-simple-domains": "true",
  "log-thread-id": "false",
  "log-thread-prefix": "true",
  "log-time": "true",
  "log-to-screen": "true",
  "log-truncate": "false",
  "machine-id": "0",
  "max-connect-time": "900",
  "max-connections": "800",
  "max-packet-size": "normal",
  "max-queue": "16",
  "max-request-length": "52428800",
  "max-shutdown-wait": "60",
  "max-slot-errors": "10",
  "max-unit-errors": "5",
  "max-units": "0",
  "memory": None,
  "min-connect-time": "300",
  "next-unit-percentage": "99",
  "priority": None,
  "no-assembly": "false",
  "open-web-control": "false",
  "opencl-index": None,
  "os-species": "WIN_8",
  "os-type": "WIN32",
  "passkey": "16acbacf7513245daefbed952f8fd788",
  "password": None,
  "pause-on-battery": "true",
  "pause-on-start": "true",
  "paused": "false",
  "pci-bus": None,
  "pci-slot": None,
  "pid": "false",
  "pid-file": "FAHClient.pid",
  "power": "full",
  "private-key-file": None,
  "project-key": "0",
  "proxy": ":8080",
  "proxy-enable": "false",
  "proxy-pass": "",
  "proxy-user": "",
  "respawn": "false",
  "service": "false",
  "service-description": "FAHClient",
  "service-restart": "true",
  "service-restart-delay": "5000",
  "session-cookie": "sid",
  "session-lifetime": "86400",
  "session-timeout": "3600",
  "smp": "true",
  "stack-traces": "false",
  "stall-detection-enabled": "false",
  "stall-percent": "5",
  "stall-timeout": "1800",
  "team": "70335",
  "user": "mattifolder",
  "verbosity": "3",
  "web-allow": "127.0.0.1",
  "web-deny": "0/0",
  "web-enable": "true"
}
---
> slot-options 01 -d


PyON 1 slot-options
{
  "client-type": "advanced",
  "cpus": "6",
  "machine-id": "1",
  "max-packet-size": "big",
  "next-unit-percentage": "100"
}
---
> quit


Evtl. helfen für Deine Absichten folgende CPU-Slot-Options:
<client-type v='normal'/>
<max-packet-size v='normal'/>


----------



## brooker (8. März 2022)

mattinator schrieb:


> Die aktuellen Einstellungen und default Optionen, bekommt man z.B. mit PuTTY und einer raw-Verbindung zu 127.0.0.1 und Port 36330 heraus:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: config.xml Options
> ...


... der Matti hat mal wieder was Blitzen lassen! Alter Fuchs


----------



## voodoman (8. März 2022)

Ich werde in absehbarer Zeit meine Faltleistung leider auch verringern . 

Die drei FoPasa Grakas sollen weiter ihren Faltdienst leisten, aber die restlichen Grakas werden dann in die Falt-Rente geschickt.


----------



## brooker (9. März 2022)

voodoman schrieb:


> Ich werde in absehbarer Zeit meine Faltleistung leider auch verringern .
> 
> Die drei FoPasa Grakas sollen weiter ihren Faltdienst leisten, aber die restlichen Grakas werden dann in die Falt-Rente geschickt.


... ich kann dir noch eine 2070 zustellen


----------



## binär-11110110111 (12. März 2022)

Na wenn das sooo ist ... 

Danach war sie direkt wieder 16€ teurer. Und wann man DAS HIER bedenkt, wird es wohl kaum noch günstiger werden. Mit dem "Service Level Gold" sollte sie spätestens am Dienstag bei mir sein.


----------



## Olstyle (12. März 2022)

Trakoma schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort!
> Interessant, gibt es da eine technische BEgründung? Weil rein von den Werten, die man in den Spezifikationen sehen kann, sind die AMD KArten ja technisch ähnlich, oder?


Ich vermute mal dass hier ähnlich wie bei Ether die schmale Speicheranbindung bei RDNA2 im Weg steht. Der Infinity Cache ist eine tolle Idee für Spiele aber beim Computing oft fast komplett ohne Effekt.


----------



## JayTea (12. März 2022)

@binär-11110110111 : schlimme Zeit momentan!  

Die Community erwarte natürlich einen kleinen Bericht inklusive Screenshots am kommenden Wochenende.  😁

Nachtrag: Um ehrlich zu sein, habe ich inzwischen gar kein Gefühl mehr dafür, was eine Grafikkarte kostet. Für meine GTX 960 hatte ich damals (2017 🤔) 200 oder 250 €uro gezahlt. 
Hatte mich zuletzt für ne RTX 3060Ti von EVGA interessiert und da liegt der Kurs bei ~680 € +.


----------



## brooker (13. März 2022)

@JayTea ... der Preiswahnsinn ist nach wie vor an der Tagesordnung, auch wenn es sich seit den Kurskorrekturen stabilisiert sowie verbessert hat.


----------



## NiXoN (15. März 2022)

schade dass das mit den Uploads immer so schlecht läuft, dadurch werde ich wohl demnächst etwas kürzer treten müssen

Andauernd sieht es bei mir so aus



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und das Datenvolumen wird Stück für Stück für nix "verballert"

Bei einer tatsächlichen Flat (wie bei DSL) ist das vielleicht nicht von Bedeutung, aber bei 4G/5G ... 
Außerdem will ich garnicht wissen wie viele Punkte dadurch schon auf der Strecke geblieben sind :hust:


----------



## binär-11110110111 (15. März 2022)

@RTX 3050: Erster Eindruck. Morgen lasse ich die 1650 mal off. Sollte nämlich gar nicht mitmachen für den Test...


----------



## NiXoN (15. März 2022)

die Idee mit einer 3050 hatte ich jetzt auch schon, da die nicht so hohe Anforderungen stellt.
Bin gespannt auf Dein Ergebnis.
Momentan verwende ich eine RX5700XT, aber die hat ja z.B. kein CUDA.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (16. März 2022)

@RTX 3050: FALTLEISUNG ... konnte von mir bestätigt werden. Die GPU verbraucht dabei ca. 115 Watt bei 1935MHz, 45 bis 50% Fanspeed, 97-100% Auslastung. Lüfter ab 60% recht laut, bei 100% (theoretischer Wert) Vorwerkstaubsauger. Temperatur zwischen 57 und +60 Grad. Modell: 8GB Gainward GeForce RTX 3050 Pegasus DDR6.


----------



## Nono15 (16. März 2022)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> @RTX 3050: Erster Eindruck. Morgen lasse ich die 1650 mal off. Sollte nämlich gar nicht mitmachen für den Test...


die wird auf jeden fdall mehr schaffen als meine alte rtx1060 6GB, die in meinem anderen rechner steckt - mich würde auch noch der durchschnittsverbrauch interessieren (wenn sie im stock läuft)


----------



## NiXoN (16. März 2022)

kann mir mal jemand auf die Sprünge helfen, warum (m)eine 3080 Mobile schlechter abschneidet als z.B. auch eine 1070 Mobile


----------



## binär-11110110111 (16. März 2022)

Nono15 schrieb:


> die wird auf jeden fdall mehr schaffen als meine alte rtx1060 6GB, die in meinem anderen rechner steckt - mich würde auch noch der durchschnittsverbrauch interessieren (wenn sie im stock läuft)


Habe die 1650 mal ausgebaut, Lüfter nun bei leisen 37%, Verbrauch aktuell bei 105 Watt, stock 1950MHz. Nix übertaktet. Der Autoboost geht hier teilweise recht hoch; je nach WU.


NiXoN schrieb:


> kann mir mal jemand auf die Sprünge helfen, warum (m)eine 3080 Mobile schlechter abschneidet als z.B. auch eine 1070 Mobile


Riecht nach einer Limitierung. Was sagen denn GPU-Z und MSI Afterburner ?


----------



## NiXoN (16. März 2022)

schon in der Liste ist sie überdurchschnittlich weit unten meine ich.
Die Bedingungen in meinem Fall sind nicht ideal, aber ich meine dass sie schon theoretisch so schlecht abschenidet


----------



## brooker (16. März 2022)

NiXoN schrieb:


> schon in der Liste ist sie überdurchschnittlich weit unten meine ich.
> Die Bedingungen in meinem Fall sind nicht ideal, aber ich meine dass sie schon theoretisch so schlecht abschenidet


... vergleiche mal die Rohdaten. Ich denke dann kommt Licht ins Dunkel. 
Laptop und 100% Last bitte nur mit zusätzlicher, potenter Zwangskühlung!


----------



## NiXoN (16. März 2022)

@brooker selbst wenn Du die RTX3070 mobile und die RTX3080 mobile vergleichst liegen da Welten dazwischen, obwohl sie beiden den GA104M benutzen, oder schaue ich an der falschen Stelle?


----------



## binär-11110110111 (16. März 2022)

NiXoN schrieb:


> @brooker selbst wenn Du die RTX3070 mobile und die RTX3080 mobile vergleichst liegen da Welten dazwischen, obwohl sie beiden den GA104M benutzen, oder schaue ich an der falschen Stelle?


Schau mal HIER !!! Welche GPU hast Du verbaut ? Weil hier je nach Modell selbst eine 3070 schneller sein kann als eine 3080 und auf der Folding-Seite werden ALLE mobilen 3070/ 3080 GPUs in einen Topf geworfen, daher die teils verwirrenden Unterschiede.


----------



## NiXoN (16. März 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


reicht der?

Wenn ich das UEFI des Notebooks update genehmigt sich die GPU noch mehr Saft, aber dann ist wohl das Netzteil nicht mehr ausreichend.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (16. März 2022)

Das heißt, daß Deine GPU nicht ihr volles Potential entfalten kann/ darf. Hinzu kommt, daß Dein Lappi eine PCIe x 16 4.0 GPU mit nur @ PCIE x8 3.0 betreibt. Hier liegt das Problem.


----------



## NiXoN (16. März 2022)

ja, das ist leider der AMD CPU zu verdanken 

Naja, da kocht er wenigstens nicht ab :hust:


----------



## Olstyle (16. März 2022)

Du hast ne Ryzen G CPU und dazu eine 3080Mobile? Das ist aber auch eher ne krumme Config.


----------



## NiXoN (16. März 2022)

ist ein Ryzen R9-5900HX und eine 3080 mobile. So krumm ist das Setup garnicht





__





						5900hx in Notebooks mit GPU - NVIDIA + AMD (aktuelle Modelle): RTX 3080 Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

5900hx -- Preisvergleich und Bewertungen für Notebooks mit GPU - NVIDIA + AMD (aktuelle Modelle): RTX 3080




					geizhals.de


----------



## Olstyle (16. März 2022)

Ok, mir war nicht bewusst das die 5000er H Modelle auch Cezannes sind.


----------



## NiXoN (16. März 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (25. März 2022)

Auch mal interessant - Projekt 18201 im GPU Vergleich:

*GTX 1650: *
BC --- 67.770
EC  -- 215.046
PPD - 578.814

*RTX 3050:*
BC ----- 67.770
EC ---- 285.548
PPD - 1.378.286


----------



## JayTea (25. März 2022)

Ist das denn okay, dass die 3050er unter Win nur unerheblich schneller ist als meine 1660 unter Linux!? 🤔
Rein von der Modellbezeichnung und weil es die übernächste Generation ist, war ich von mehr ausgegangen.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (25. März 2022)

JayTea schrieb:


> Ist das denn okay, dass die 3050er unter Win nur unerheblich schneller ist als meine 1660 unter Linux!? 🤔
> Rein von der Modellbezeichnung und weil es die übernächste Generation ist, war ich von mehr ausgegangen.


Intern ist die 3050 etwas kastriert, während die 1660 (Ti ?) eine gute Anbindung hat. Genaueres kann ich aber auch nicht sagen ...


----------



## brooker (25. März 2022)

JayTea schrieb:


> Ist das denn okay, dass die 3050er unter Win nur unerheblich schneller ist als meine 1660 unter Linux!? 🤔
> Rein von der Modellbezeichnung und weil es die übernächste Generation ist, war ich von mehr ausgegangen.


... dazu müsste man die 3050 auch mal unter Linux laufen lassen. Ggfs ist der Win Driver zusätzlich auch nicht besonders FAH freundlich.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (26. März 2022)

Laut  Dieser Seite ist der Unterschied in der Tat nur gering. Hier wird der jeweils höchste Wert für Projekt 18201 angezeigt, beinhaltet ALLE Betriebssysteme.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. März 2022)

Hat Stanford mal wieder Probleme mit den Punkteservern?
Ich kann die Rohdatei die ich fürs Gratsen brauche nicht herunterladen (Die Verbindung mit dem Server fah-web.stanford.edu schlug fehl.).


----------



## NiXoN (28. März 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Hat Stanford mal wieder Probleme mit den Punkteservern?


ich hatte auch gestern 24  h mit beiden PCs (R9-3900XT+RX5700XT & R9-5900HX+3080M+VEGA) gefaltet und habe nix "geleistet" 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (28. März 2022)

Jap, seit 2 Tagen tote Hose ...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. März 2022)

Es wurden beim letzten Update Punkte nachgereicht (bei mir könnte es passen).


----------



## NiXoN (29. März 2022)

bei mir gab es auch einen großen Sprung => 90 Mio:


----------



## NiXoN (31. März 2022)

da ich jetzt aktuell nur den 5900HX falten lasse (mobil, wegen Datenvolumen und Hitzeentwicklung im Lappi) geht es jetzt leider aktuell nicht mehr so schnell voran.
Dafür will ich jetzt meinen Falt-PC zu Hause etwas aufmotzen.
Aktuell ist da ein 3900XT und eine Radeon RX 5700XT drin. Neu (gebraucht von einem Falter) kommt die Tage noch eine 3080 (non-LHR) und eine Radeon VII ist schon da, für die brauche ich noch eine Wakü.
Da ich den die beiden (oder 3) GPUs nicht auf AM4 Platform laufen lassen kann (wegen der Lanes) bin ich am Überlegen ob ich nicht eine ältere Plattform benutze, z.B. AM3+ => Asus Crosshair V Formula-Z, aber da ist nur PCIe 2.0, jedoch 2x x16.
So richtig zufrieden bin ich damit aber noch nicht, da kann ich auch PCI3.0 x8 benutzen.

Welche Plattform ist die aktuell beste für Multi-GPU und bringen die max. Anbindung der GPU überhaupt Vorteile?
Einen Threadripper kaufen wollte ich jetzt eigentlich auch nicht unbedingt, weil der alleine ja schon gut an der Stromleitung knabbert.
Mit dem neuen C8DH würde ich auf jeden Fall mal 2 GPUs ansatzweise auslasten können [3x PCIe 4.0 x16 (1x x16, 1x x8, 1x x4)].

Au weia, jetzt komme ich wohl um 1 oder 2 Mora nicht mehr herum


----------



## binär-11110110111 (31. März 2022)

Kommt auf die Anbindung der GPU an. Ne 4.0 in einem 2.0 Slot zu betreiben limitiert in der Tat mit 30-50% minus. Die Anbindung sollte daher immer den Specs. entsprechen, wobei x16 zu x8 kaum Nachteile bringt (ca. -5%).


----------



## NiXoN (31. März 2022)

mit dem Dark Hero komme ich aber eben max auf 1x x16; 1x x8 und 1x x4. Aber mal sehen was der Stromzähler zeigt, aber die 3080 und die VII  wären schon eine satte Leistung, denk ich. Die RX5700XT ist in dem Gespann wohl eher für die Wassertemp. zuständig, aber für die VII hab ich auch noch keinen Kühlblock. Muss erstmal prüfen ob die noch läuft 🤔


----------



## brooker (31. März 2022)

@NiXoN ... mehr als 2 GPUs wird immer teuer. Die Hardware solle PCIe gen3 unterstützen. Wenn du je GPU mit x8 gen3 ran gehst, ist das erfahrungsgemäß ohne Limit. Viel wichtiger ist die Single core Leistung der CPU und ne flotte SSD und möglichst flotter RAM.

Zur Kühlung, WaKü ist super. Trotzdem muss das Gehäuse innen guten Flow haben. 

Zur optimalen Performance kann ich das Linux Folding Images vom Team empfehlen. Läudr mit Nvidias super.


----------



## NiXoN (1. April 2022)

ich habe eben die ROG Strix 3080 ausgepackt. Mega-Monster  
Leider kommt das DarkHero erst morgen, da lohnt sich der Umbau jetzt garnicht  

Naja, da ich morgen und übermorgen keine Zeit habe wird es wohl doch quick & dirty umgestöpselt :hust:
vom Rumliegen gibt es ja keine Punkte und ich habe sie von einem Folder fürs Folden bekommen.


----------



## NiXoN (1. April 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Alter Schwede, ich habe 3x 200er Radiatoren, aber die 3080 hammert ganz schön Wärme ins System


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. April 2022)

Die 3070 ist das Optimum aus Leistung/Verbrauch und damit auch Wärme, bereits ab der 3080 steigt der Verbrauch und damit die Wärmeabgabe bereits ordentlich an.


----------



## NiXoN (2. April 2022)

die 3080 gabs von einem Falter-Kollegen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. April 2022)

Weiß ich daß du die 3080 von einem Faltkolegen hast, hast du bereits in einem der vorherigen Beiträge erwähnt.

Schau mal auf die Leistungsaufnahme, dann weißt du auch wo die Wärme herkommt.


----------



## NiXoN (2. April 2022)

das ist mir bewusst, aber bei mir läuft sie nicht 24/7 und ihr Beitrag ist ja auch nicht ohne, nicht nur der zum Raumklima


----------



## brooker (2. April 2022)

NiXoN schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Alter Schwede, ich habe 3x 200er Radiatoren, aber die 3080 hammert ganz schön Wärme ins System


... 4x 120er sollte schon für die 3080er bereitstehen.

Ich würde aber grundsätzlich sweetspot Falten empfehlen. 
Die GPU soweit wie möglich untervolten. Dann den Takt schrittweise so weit hochziehen bis der Client fehler meldet. Dann 80MHz mit dem OC runter. Diese Einstellung mit 10 WUs verifizieren. Wenn stabil, dann unter Beibehaltung des OCs die Spannung langsam erhöhen und je Stufe wieder verifizieren. Irgendwann gibt es wieder Fehler. Dann eine Spannungsstufe zurück und Fertig!


----------



## Olstyle (2. April 2022)

Oder das Powerlimit auf 80% stellen und den Rest die Karte machen lassen.


----------



## NiXoN (2. April 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Oder das Powerlimit auf 80% stellen und den Rest die Karte machen lassen.


ich habe es jetzt mal auf 70% gestellt, bei > 70% höre ich dauerhaft Spulenfiepen, bei 70% nur sporadisch mal.
Der Gute steht quasi an meinem Schienbein, sofern ich mal am Schreibtisch bin und Ruhe vorherrscht.


----------



## brooker (2. April 2022)

NiXoN schrieb:


> ich habe es jetzt mal auf 70% gestellt, bei > 70% höre ich dauerhaft Spulenfiepen, bei 70% nur sporadisch mal.
> Der Gute steht quasi an meinem Schienbein, sofern ich mal am Schreibtisch bin und Ruhe vorherrscht.


... wie viel OC geht und hast du die Spannung gefixt?


----------



## NiXoN (2. April 2022)

ich habe mit OC und UV keine wirklichen Erfahrungen, aber der MSI AB lässt keine Eingabe der Spannung zu, deshalb hatte ich erstmal das Powerlimit gesenkt.
Wird schon kälter an die Füße .

Ich habe mal den alten Eigentümer angeschrieben, er hatte sie mit 0,8250 V auf 1830/1156 MHz


----------



## JayTea (2. April 2022)

Heute ist mein Falt-PC umgezogen. Dabei die Gelegenheit genutzt den Kühler der Grafikkarte zu reinigen und statt des 1.333er RAMs habe ich nun welchen mit 1.600 MHz verbaut. (Allerdings weiterhin 8 GByte denn vier Riegel hat das System nicht booten lassen.) Der i5 3570 ist mit 103 MHz leicht übertaktet. 3.5xx MHz und der RAM dann halt 1648 MHz. Allerdings habe ich unter Ubuntu noch immer keine so richtig gute Anzeige für die Taktraten...cpu-z finde ich da einfacher! 
Ich glaube, die meisten Kerne takten mit 3.7xx MHz.  🤔


----------



## brooker (2. April 2022)

@JayTea ... Umzug ist immer gut!  ... aber sage mal, hast du den Bustakt von 100 auf 103 angehoben? Das lass wenn bitte. Auf 100 MHz fixen oder auf Auto. Alles andere bringt meist nur Probleme besonders bei 24/7.
War dein 3570 keine k-CPU?


----------



## JayTea (3. April 2022)

Genau, den Bustakt, weil keine K-CPU und kein passender Chipsatz. Wollte halt die Singlecoreleistung als Unterstützung für die nvidia-GPU etwas erhöhen, da die alte CPU ohnehin nicht so hoch taktet und die IPC im Vergleich zu heute auch eher gering ist. 
Läuft aber auch schon länger so und die CPU faltet ja nicht mit.


----------



## brooker (3. April 2022)

JayTea schrieb:


> Genau, den Bustakt, weil keine K-CPU und kein passender Chipsatz. Wollte halt die Singlecoreleistung als Unterstützung für die nvidia-GPU etwas erhöhen, da die alte CPU ohnehin nicht so hoch taktet und die IPC im Vergleich zu heute auch eher gering ist.
> Läuft aber auch schon länger so und die CPU faltet ja nicht mit.


Schalte lieber Multitreading aus, gehe mit nur 2 Kernen rein und stelle damit den Boosttakt sicher. Bustakt OC ist Mist. Aber nur als Rat


----------



## binär-11110110111 (3. April 2022)

CPU-Z --- Ubuntu: CPU-X


----------



## JayTea (3. April 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Schalte lieber Multitreading aus, gehe mit nur 2 Kernen rein und stelle damit den Boosttakt sicher. Bustakt OC ist Mist. Aber nur als Rat


Der 3570 hat nur 4C/4T.



binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> CPU-Z --- Ubuntu: CPU-X


😵 Wie und wo?!


----------



## binär-11110110111 (3. April 2022)

JayTea schrieb:


> Der 3570 hat nur 4C/4T.
> 
> 
> 😵 Wie und wo?!


Über die Synaptic-Paketverwaltung. Einfach bei der Suche CPU eingeben, dann wird CPU-X direkt mit aufgelistet.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. April 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Bustakt OC ist Mist.


So ist diese Aussage ist Quatsch 

Mein Faltserver läuft seit Jahren mit 105MHz stabil was +175MHz CPU-Takt im All-Core und im Singel-Core +190MHz bringt. 

Klar sind es jetzt "nur" 175/190MHz mehr CPU-Takt aber ohne freien Multiplikator kann man No-K-Prozessor oder Xeons nur so übertakten.


Das Problem beim Bustakt-OC ist das meistens günstige Komponeten verbaut sind die zwar mit 100MHz stabil laufen aber nur schon mit wenig mehr bereits versagen und damit das Ganze schon früh begrenzen weshalb das Ganze belächet wird.


----------



## brooker (3. April 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> So ist diese Aussage ist Quatsch
> 
> Mein Faltserver läuft seit Jahren mit 105MHz stabil was +175MHz CPU-Takt im All-Core und im Singel-Core +190MHz bringt.
> 
> ...


... Alex, genau das ist das Thema warum ich sage, dass es Mist ist. Ich übertakte den 3570k auf 4.5GHz und der läuft seit Jahren so. Bei @JayTea und dir läuft es schon länger gut. Ich hatte ein Asus und auch mein jetziges Gigabyte Board, die buggten schon rum sobald ich von Auto auf manuell stellte. Bei zwei Mitfaltern die ich betreut habe gingen 101 und 102MHz. Aber der Speicher zickte und musste per Teiler runtergefahren werden. Sprich, alles im Limit und mit Glück verbunden. Freut euch darüber das es funktioniert und ich drücke euch die Daumen das es noch ewig stabil läuft!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. April 2022)

@brooker
Deine Aussage bleibt Quatsch weil du vergleichst ein K-Modell mit offenem Multiplikator mit einem Nicht-K-Modell/Xeon miteinander wie OC-tauglich sie sind.

Das der RAM rumzickte wundert mich in keinster Weise:
Mit dem Bus-OC übertaktet man ihn schliesslich mit und das dann die Timings nicht mehr automatisch passen liegt auf der Hand > wenn du dir die Mühe machst und die Timings richtig ausgelotet hast, sind sie schneller als vorher.


----------



## brooker (4. April 2022)

Moin Alex,

ich glaube, wir haben uns missverstanden. Die Vorgehensweise bei beiden Methoden ist genauso unterschiedlich wie das Ergebnis. Kann man nicht vergleichen!

Ich freue mich darüber, dass es bei euch beiden stabil läuft und hoffe es bleibt auch noch lange so!


----------



## JayTea (5. April 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> @JayTea ... Umzug ist immer gut!


Vom Büro (maximale Südausrichtung) in den Hauswirtschaftsraum (immerhin westlich ausgerichtet mit weiterem Haus daneben). Wird auch bei aktuellem Wetter und geschlossenem Fenster dort recht warm mit dem kleinen Falter!   

Was den Takt angeht: yes, läuft halt! Mehr Zeit zum Teste hab ich aber leider nicht...
Was ich mich frage, was es mir bringt mit den 3,5x GHz Basistakt, denn irgendwas an Turbo zündet ja scheinbar schon. Zwar nicht die 3,8 GHz vom Datenblatt aber 3,7 GHz. Wie funktioniert der Turbo bei Ivybridge? Nach Temperatur, nach Stromverbrauch?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. April 2022)

JayTea schrieb:


> Wie funktioniert der Turbo bei Ivybridge? Nach Temperatur, nach Stromverbrauch?


Meine Xeons im Faltserver sind auch noch Ivy Bridge.
Turbo geht rein auf Last auf Anzahl Kerne:
Deine angegebenen 3,8 GHz macht er nur wenn auf einem einzigen Kern Last hat, das er nur auf 3,7 GHz geht heisst das er auf zwei Kernen Last hat.

Ich hab das Ganze mal bei meinem Faltserver ausgetest ob das konsequente Ausnutzen des Turbo durch Deaktivieren von Kernen was bringt:
Extremtest war pro Xeon nur ein aktiver Kerne  mit 3,99GHz > -30% PPD.
Ich vermute dadurch dass ich zwei GPU's verbaut habe dass die sich gegenseitig die Unterstützung der Xeons wegnehmen. Soweit ich mich erinnere machte es keinen Unterschied ob HT aktiviert war oder nicht.

Zweiter Test war mit zwei aktivierten Kernen pro Xeon mit 3,88GHz > 5-10% weniger PPD je nach WU 

Test mit 3 Kernen hab ich schnell wieder abgebroch weil zum einen takten meine Xeons da gleich hoch wie mit allen 4 Kernen (3,78GHz) und zum anderen hab ich keinen Unterschied im Stromverbrauch bemerkt.

Die einzige Optimierung die meiner Meinung nach Sinn macht ist das Deaktivieren des HT was in einem kleinen PPD-Plus mündet.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. April 2022)

Mir hat sich oben ein Fehler eingeschlichen:
Die alten Xeon E5-2687W ES die anfänglich im Faltserver verbaut waren sind Sandy Bridge, die aktuellen E5-2637 V2 sind Ivy Bridge.

Größter Unterschied ist dass Ivy Bridge PCI-E 3.0 unterstützt, während Sandy Bridge das offiziell nicht macht.

Auf das beschriebene Turboverhalten macht das jetzt keinen Unterschied.


----------



## JayTea (8. April 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kern1: 3.770 MHz
Kern2: 3.765 MHz
Kern3: 3.765 MHz
Kern4: 3.816 MHz

Das ist doch schon nah am Turbo von den 3.8 GHz dran. 
Die Auslastung dabei wie folgt (die geringe Auslastung der Kerne 1 +3 + 4 war wegen des Aufrufens und Auslösen des Bildschirmfotos.):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Welcher Kern zu 100 % ausgelastet/für FAH reserviert ist, wechselt immer mal wieder. Warum auch immer?!
Weil fragen hier einfacher ist als die WU zu finishen und zu testen: was bringt mir jetzt der BCLK von 103 MHz? Wäre ohne OC auch der oben zu sehende Turbo-Takt niedriger?

Guten Start ins Wochenende ihr Falter! 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------


binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Über die Synaptic-Paketverwaltung. Einfach bei der Suche CPU eingeben, dann wird CPU-X direkt mit aufgelistet.


Wie komme ich an die _Synaptic-Paketverwaltung_ dran? Ich finde das bei mir nicht.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. April 2022)

@JayTea 
Der BCLK von 103 MHz bringt dir ~100MHz mehr CPU-Takt, mit 100 MHz BCLK wärst du "nur" bei 3,7 GHz.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (8. April 2022)

JayTea schrieb:


> Wie komme ich an die _Synaptic-Paketverwaltung_ dran? Ich finde das bei mir nicht.


HIER !!! 

Oder einfach so: sudo apt install cpu-x


----------



## JayTea (9. April 2022)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> HIER !!!
> 
> Oder einfach so: sudo apt install cpu-x


Also mit dem direkten Befehl im Terminal konnte ich es nicht laden: _E: Paket cpu-x kann nicht gefunden werden._
Und über dieses Synaptic finde ich es nicht...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. April 2022)

@JayTea
Ich hatte bis vor kurzem zum Auslesen der CPU-Taktraten unter Linux i7z verwendet.


----------



## JayTea (9. April 2022)

@A.Meier-PS3  Okay, danke dir. Wenn ich die Zeit finde, probiere ich das noch mal. Falls nicht, auch nicht tragisch, ich habe ja die Angaben aus dem Terminal.
Als Windows-gewohnter wäre halt ein CPU-Z-Äquivalent ganz nett gewesen.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (9. April 2022)

JayTea schrieb:


> Also mit dem direkten Befehl im Terminal konnte ich es nicht laden: _E: Paket cpu-x kann nicht gefunden werden._
> Und über dieses Synaptic finde ich es nicht...
> 
> 
> ...


DAS ist sehr merkwürdig. Welche Ubuntu-Version verwendest Du denn ? Bei den 20ern ist es auf jeden Fall drin...


----------



## JayTea (9. April 2022)

Das neuste Image von Picar.
Ich selbst bin Linux-n00b.

Ob die 3.7 GHz auch für eine dickere GPU als die GTX 1660 taugen würden? Unter Linux schon eher, oder!? 🤔
Haaaarrr.... 😨  Ich schwanke grade zwischen folding komplett pausieren und die 30 €/Monat fürs Kind anlegen und Neuanschaffung (RTX 3060Ti <> RTX 3070Ti). 😑


----------



## binär-11110110111 (9. April 2022)

RTX 3050 für 279€ ???


----------



## JayTea (9. April 2022)

Macht leistungsmäßig ja scheinbar keinen wirklichen Unterschied bei mir.


----------



## brooker (9. April 2022)

JayTea schrieb:


> Ob die 3.7 GHz auch für eine dickere GPU als die GTX 1660 taugen würden? Unter Linux schon eher, oder!?



Ich habe in der letzten Aktion damit unter Linux 3090er befeuert! Denke 5% Verlust waren dabei, aber das kann auch an der PCIe x16 gen3 gelegen haben. Sprich, minimales Limit. SSD ran und gut Falt!


----------



## JayTea (10. April 2022)

Klingt anständig. 
SSD (Samsung 830er, 64 GByte) ist seit jeher in Betrieb!


----------



## Skajaquada (12. April 2022)

Ich hab hier gerade ne echte Killer WU in der Pipeline. Über 1 Mio Credits, mal gespannt wenn davon eine über die 3090er flutscht 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (13. April 2022)

Ja, Granatenteil
Auf einer 1080Ti sind es immerhin gut 700K


----------



## brooker (15. April 2022)

... hier die Möglichkeit der Mitbestimmung  in Form einer Abstimmung zum Inhalt zukünftiger Printed-Ausgaben:
https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...ren-euch-fruehling-2022.618660/#post-11004024


----------



## JayTea (15. April 2022)

Und ich habe heute mal wieder meinen (eigentlichen) Haupt-PC gestartet und nach den Windows-Updates den Client. Dank meines zügigen und einfachen Klicks auf _Fold_, habe ich auch unfreiwillig eine CPU-WU geladen die bei 6 Threads @4,5 GHz trotzdem 1,4 d schwer ist... 🙄😅
Hatte einfach verpennt das ich noch den CPU- Slot drin hatte. 
Allen ein schönes und hoffentlich langes Osterwochenende!


----------



## Bumblebee (16. April 2022)

JayTea schrieb:


> Allen ein schönes und hoffentlich langes Osterwochenende!


Danke gleichfalls


----------



## brooker (16. April 2022)

JayTea schrieb:


> Allen ein schönes und hoffentlich langes Osterwochenende!


Vielen Dank! Das wünsche ich Dir und allen anderen Teammembern auch. Lasst es euch gut gehen!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. April 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Skajaquada (16. April 2022)

Jo, euch auch allen frohe Ostern! Hat leider nicht ganz mit den 5 Milliarden bis Ostern geklappt, kommt aber noch


----------



## NiXoN (20. April 2022)

ich war jetzt auch mal ein paar Tage/Wochen für ein anderes Team unterwegs :hust:, aber jetzt bin ich erstmal wieder hier am Start 😇


----------



## JayTea (20. April 2022)

Wie bist du denn auf diese Fuzzies gekommen?! 😅


----------



## Skajaquada (20. April 2022)

Die Fuzzies kenne ich auch, hab den Ickewars im Alphacool Forum kennengelernt und hab mit ihm ein paar Tipps für unsere Faltrechner ausgetauscht. Und von Zeit zu Zeit quatschen wir ein bisschen


----------



## NiXoN (20. April 2022)

JayTea schrieb:


> Wie bist du denn auf diese Fuzzies gekommen?! 😅


1. bin ich nicht der 1. PCGH-ler der hier fremd geht :hust: und
2. hab ich da die 3080 her und wir stehen gut in Kontakt

Edit:
aber mit 644.000 Punkten heute (für PCGH) bin ich auch nicht unzufrieden, zumal er gerade wieder 1 WU hochläd

schon wieder Edit:
schade dass ich beim PCGH nicht beide Teams in die Sig nehmen kann, im Luxx klappt das


----------



## ursmii (22. April 2022)

solche mit 900k dürfen vermehrt kommen     (2080TI/h2o)  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NiXoN (23. April 2022)

hab mir mal ein passenderes Case für die F@H-Hardware geleistet  









						Thermaltake Core X9 schwarz | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Thermaltake Core X9 schwarz ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Extern: 3x 5.25" • Intern: 6x 2.5"/3.5", 1x 3.5", 2x 2.5" • Front I/O: 4x USB-A 3.0 (5Gb/s), 1x Mikrofon,… ✔ PC-Gehäuse ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de


----------



## Skajaquada (23. April 2022)

Ja, das ist nicht übel. Hatte ich mir auch angeschaut und dann aber mein Traum-Case zum halben Preis bekommen


----------



## NiXoN (23. April 2022)

welches da wäre...?

Ich habe es auch recht günstig bekommen, ansonsten hätte ich weiß präferiert


----------



## Skajaquada (23. April 2022)

Meines ist das Cooler Master Cosmos C700M, vollmodular und groß genug für zwei GPUs und eine WaKü mit 3 Radiatoren.
Leider genauso schwer wie stabil, aber irgendwas ist ja immer


----------



## NiXoN (23. April 2022)

beim X9 finde ich gut dass das MoBo liegt und man keine Riser braucht, außerdem hängen die GPUs da nicht, sondern sie stehen ordentlich.
Dafür gehen die Ausmaße schon etwas in Richtung 19" Schrank


----------



## Bumblebee (24. April 2022)

Schon Mitte 2018 hatte ich mir das hier geleistet (ebenfalls zu einem "tragbaren" Preis)
*Thermaltake *Core X9 Snow Edition (Beispielbild)​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NiXoN (24. April 2022)

weiß wäre mir auch lieber gewesen, aber eben nicht zum Neupreis


----------



## Skajaquada (24. April 2022)

Mir war das zu breit für unter den Tisch


----------



## NiXoN (24. April 2022)

Skajaquada schrieb:


> Mir war das zu breit für unter den Tisch


kannste eher unter den Drucker packen (sofern Du den Deckel nicht zur Ventilation benutzt)
Platte drauf, dann ist es ein eigener Tisch


----------



## brooker (24. April 2022)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Schon Mitte 2018 hatte ich mir das hier geleistet (ebenfalls zu einem "tragbaren" Preis)
> *Thermaltake *Core X9 Snow Edition (Beispielbild)​
> 
> 
> ...


... das hatte ich auch im Blick. Aber ich habe keinen Weg gefunden eine Lehne anzubauen und im Sommer hätte mich die Ventilation meines Bürostuhls mit warmer Luft gestört 
Ist aber wirklich ein tolles Gehäuse!


----------



## Skajaquada (25. April 2022)

So, die 5. Milliarde ist geknackt. Weit mehr als ich mir damals mal so gedacht hab 
Jetzt wird die restliche Hardware auch noch versilbert und in eine neue PV Anlage investiert.
Sofern ich denn einen Anlagenbauer finde der das dieses Jahr noch schafft, ich scheine nicht der einzige zu sein der seinen Strom selbst produzieren möchte 
Und dann bin ich mal auf die nächste Generation der GPUs gespannt...


----------



## NiXoN (3. Mai 2022)

bei mir hat sich in der Nacht Sa>So der PC verabschiedet  und es hat auch nichtmal mehr ein kleines Lämpchen geleuchtet. Da war die PSU wohl doch mit der 3080 überfordert, obwohl man es nach dem UV nicht mehr gemerkt hat.
Naja, neue alte PSU wieder rein und er läuft wieder.
In den Tagen davor hat schon immer mal wieder der AE gehangen und jedes Mal alle Lüfter abgeschaltet.
Da hatte ich wohl etwas Glück, dass die HW keinen (sicht-/merkbaren) Schaden genommen hat.

Ab gestern Mittag lief der PC dann wieder ohne Schwächeerscheinungen 🥳

BTW: ich wollte mir noch einen kleinen "F@H Cluster" bauen und da hatten mich 2 Leutchen gebeten ein Log zu machen. Einfach hier im "Folding@Home (PCGH-Team #70335)" einen Thread erstellen, oder lieber irgendwo anders?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Mai 2022)

@NiXoN 
Ich würde eigenen Thread machen so wie ich mit meinem Faltserver, hier in der Ruka geht es mit der Zeit nur unter.


----------



## NiXoN (3. Mai 2022)

ja, das hätte ich gemacht, ich war mir nur nicht sicher ob das in der Folding-Rubrik erwünscht ist


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Mai 2022)

Passt schon und sonst gäbe es alternativ noch den Hardware-Vorstellungsthread > https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/threads/zeigt-her-eure-folding-home-pcs.17072/


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Mai 2022)

GESCHAFFT 
1 Mio / 1WU  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (6. Mai 2022)

Die 18041 hatte ich auch schon, allerdings mit "nur" 533.932 P./WU (RTX 3050). Faltzeit 13h und 30min.

Undankbares Gegenstück ist die 18037 mit nur 728K PPD - normal sind das Doppelte !


----------



## NiXoN (6. Mai 2022)

protokolliert Ihr das oder wie könnt Ihr da den Überblick behalten?
Bei mir rechnen 2 PCs, ich weiß da oftmals nichtmal wann einer mit irgendetwas fertig ist. 🤐


----------



## Skajaquada (6. Mai 2022)

Die laufen ja etwas länger und wenn man da mal draufguckt sieht man es halt.
Ich hatte auch schon über 1 Mio, war aber einfach zu faul für nen Screenshot


----------



## ProfBoom (6. Mai 2022)

Und wenn man gerade mal nicht drauf schaut, gibt es HFM.NET zum protokollieren.


----------



## NiXoN (9. Mai 2022)

ProfBoom schrieb:


> Und wenn man gerade mal nicht drauf schaut, gibt es HFM.NET zum protokollieren.


wo findet man da etwas für Windows? Sieht eigentlich recht vielversprechend aus?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Mai 2022)

@NiXoN








						Releases · harlam357/hfm-net
					

Client Monitoring Application for Folding@Home. Contribute to harlam357/hfm-net development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com
				



Nutz ich ebenfalls zum Überwachen meines Faltserver.


----------



## NiXoN (9. Mai 2022)

Besten Dank.

Da muss ich ja erstmal googeln wie man den nun wieder einrichtet :hust:


----------



## brooker (10. Mai 2022)

NiXoN schrieb:


> Besten Dank.
> 
> Da muss ich ja erstmal googeln wie man den nun wieder einrichtet :hust:


... schaue mal ins HowTo


----------



## binär-11110110111 (11. Mai 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> ...
> Ganz Grosses Grats an *@HansMartin1975* zur *500.*Mio​


Wie die Zeit vergeht. Für meine erste Millionen hab ich 1 Jahr gebraucht, aktuell schaffe ich, wenn's gut läuft, 
2,6 Millionen PPD...


----------



## JayTea (12. Mai 2022)

@binär-11110110111 Was faltet dann alles? Die RTX 3050 und...?


----------



## NiXoN (12. Mai 2022)

von eine GTX 1060 war noch die Rede, glaub ich


Mal noch eine Frage:

ich  schreibe parallel mit Icke in Luxx und hatte ihm heute früh mal diesen Screenshot geschickt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


jetzt hatte er mich drauf aufmerksam gemacht


> Bei Dir ist Base Credit & Estimated Credit identisch? Jibbet doch nich o_O


Er hatte auf einen fehlenden Passkey getippt, aber daran liegt es nicht.
Hat hier vielleicht jmd einen Gedanken?

Zu Bedenken möchte ich noch geben dass es sich um einen Lappi handelt und der auch des Öfteren den Standort wechseln muss und auch da jedes Mal in den Ruhezustand geht. Außerdem muss er natürlich auch vorher ein paar Minuten abkühlen.


----------



## Ickewars (12. Mai 2022)

Nur damit Du nachvollziehen kannst, wie es bei mir ausschaut - da ist ein riesiger Unterschied zwischen base credit & estimated credit:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann das wirklich daran liegen, dass ich immer alle Projekte fertig falten lasse, bevor ich die Kiste aus mache?


----------



## NiXoN (12. Mai 2022)

na siehste, wenn man 3x Mal seinen Namen schreibt ...


----------



## binär-11110110111 (12. Mai 2022)

JayTea schrieb:


> @binär-11110110111 Was faltet dann alles? Die RTX 3050 und...?


... noch eine RTX 3050 für 279 Euro. Da konnte ich nicht anders.


----------



## ProfBoom (14. Mai 2022)

@NiXoN
Die WUs haben unterschiedliche Größe und brauchen unterschiedlich lange.
Den Base Credit bekommt man, wenn man zur "Timeout"-Zeit fertig wird. Ist man schneller, gibt es einen Bonus (QRB - Quick Return Bonus).
Die WU wurde dir am 11.05. um 21:52 Uhr zugewiesen, Timeout ist 13.05. um 09:52 Uhr, also 1.5 Tage später.
Dein Laptop braucht laut Screenshot noch 2.64 Tage. Der Screenshot ist vom 12.05. 08:25 Uhr, also mit 24/7 falten wäre das bis etwa 14.05. 22 Uhr. Damit liegst du nach dem Timeout und bekommst nur noch die Basispunkte.
Genau genommen liegst du sogar nach dem Expiration Date (13.05. 21:52 Uhr), die WU dürfte also mit 0 Punkten verworfen worden sein.

In der Zeit zwischen Timeout und Expiration _kann_ es vorkommen, dass die WU an einen anderen Falter vergeben wird.


----------



## NiXoN (15. Mai 2022)

hhmm, eigentlich ist die GPU schneller und die beiden CPU Slots sind immer die, die so lange brauchen.
Von der 3080 bin ich das wirklich nicht gewohnt 🤔


----------



## ProfBoom (15. Mai 2022)

Hm, eine 3080 klingt jetzt nicht gerade langsam^^.
Hast du den Screenshot vielleicht kurz nach einer Pause gemacht? Oder war (vorher) andere Last auf der GPU?
Es dauert manchmal ein paar % bis sich die Anzeige wieder gefangen hat.
Wenn es dich genauer interessiert, kannst du ja mal in die alten Logs reinschauen, wie lange er denn jetzt wirklich gebraucht hat und ob die angezeigte TPF korrekt war.


----------



## Ickewars (15. Mai 2022)

NiXoN schrieb:


> Von der 3080 bin ich das wirklich nicht gewohnt


Die angezeigte Zeit ist wirklich sehr ungewöhnlich? Laut hier hätte das Projekt 18038 mit Deiner mobilen 3080er im Schnitt 6:48h benötigt, nicht nach 10% weitere 2,64 Tage. 

Wirklich etwas seltsam ... kannste evtl. mal nen Screen eines anderen Projektes machen, was auf der GPU min. schon 30min ununterbrochen läuft? Und wie oben geschrieben - Logs wären auch interessant.


----------



## NiXoN (16. Mai 2022)

Moin Leuts 😉


hier mal 2 Screens von gerade eben:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NiXoN (16. Mai 2022)

so, jetzt mal noch 2 Screenshots als Update:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skajaquada (17. Mai 2022)

Das Problem liegt daran, dass du die APU auch mit falten lässt, dadurch hat die CPU nicht mehr genug Power um die 3080M zu steuern.
Am besten lässt du nur den Slot mit der 3080M aktiv, die beiden anderen kannst du entfernen.
Damit kommst du dann auch auf die entsprechenden Werte für die 3080M


----------



## NiXoN (17. Mai 2022)

wie entfernt man die?
Ich habe gestern schon angefangen die anderen beiden jedes Mal zu stoppen

Der CPU habe ich ja bereits extra nur 12 Threads gegeben, obwohl es ein 16-Kerner ist


----------



## Ickewars (17. Mai 2022)

Einfach in der Advanced Oberfläche unter "Configure" > "Slots" > die CPU Slots löschen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Mai 2022)

Hat hier jemand Erfahrungen mit Balkonkraftwerken (Mini-PV-Anlagen)? 

Ich bin am überlegen ob so eine kleine 600W-Anlage sich lohnen würde.
Bei diesen kleinen Anlagen gibt es keinen Speicher, sprich der Strom wird direkt eingespeist und idealerweise verbraucht man ihn auch gleich selber wieder was alleine durch den Faltserver schon gegeben wäre.
Zumindest wäre Tagsüber ein grosser Teil des Strombedarfs gedeckt.

Anlagen bis maximal 600W-Einspeisung sind nicht bewilligungspflichtig.


----------



## Ickewars (17. Mai 2022)

Hatte ich mich wegen der Falterei auch schon dazu informiert. Leider sind die Preise seit Putins Privatkrieg massiv angestiegen (was man letztes Jahr noch für 800 € bekam, kostet jetzt 1100-1200 €) und die Lieferbarkeit ist mies.

Um die 600 Watt auch bei schlechteren Bedingungen zu erreichen, solltest Du idealerweise für 900 Watt Panelfläche einplanen.

Die Anlagen müssen zwar nicht bewilligt werden. Du musst die Nutzung/Einspeisung aber Deinem Netzbetreiber & der Bundesnetzagentur anzeigen. Wenn die schräg drauf sind (sind die meisten), drücken sie Dir einen neuen Zähler auf's Auge. Der bisherige könnte evtl. rückwärts zählen, das mögen die Herrschaften nicht. Sprich Du schenkst denen den überschüssig produzierten Strom.

Ich bin inzwischen soweit, dass ich (wenn ich denn kaufe, soll gegen Jahresende wieder günstiger werden, da Produktionen massiv hoch gefahren werden) dann einfach nicht anmelde. Werde dann wohl Solarguerillero 😅


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Mai 2022)

So schlimm sind jetzt die Preise hier in der Schweiz nicht:
Die stärkste Anlage bei dem Anbieter den ich mir angeschaut habe (900W) ist allerdings momentan nicht lieferbar kostet ~920€.
Die stäkste lieferbare Anlage (820W, angeblich im Lager) kostet ~850€


----------



## Ickewars (17. Mai 2022)

Oh, ok - das wusste ich nicht 😅
Dann sind bei Dir in CH die Rahmenbedingungen wahrscheinlich auch etwas anders, als das was ich hier dazu recherchiert hatte?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Mai 2022)

Gemäß meinen Recherchen sind die Rahmenbedingungen DE/CH fasst gleich.


----------



## NiXoN (18. Mai 2022)

also ich glaube wenn ich die 3080 alleine rechnen lasse läuft das wirklich runder 🤔 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JayTea (19. Mai 2022)

Heiiieiiei, was hat Bytes_in_flames denn da getestet!? @Bytes in Flames


----------



## Skajaquada (20. Mai 2022)

Ich tippe auf ein Mining Rig mit 10-12 3090, oder zwei Rigs mit je 6-7 3080er....


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Mai 2022)

Gestern im Radio haben sie darüber geredet dass ab nächstes Jahr die Strompreise hier in der Schweiz um ~20% erhöht werden.


----------



## brooker (25. Mai 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Gestern im Radio haben sie darüber geredet dass ab nächstes Jahr die Strompreise hier in der Schweiz um ~20% erhöht werden.


... Alex, hole dir deine Balkonanlage. Nur folgendes technisches beachten: unverschattete Südausrichtung mit  ca. 30° und bewegte Umluft bringt maximale Erträge und vermutlich nur so die angepriesene Leistung. Zur Not nen extra Fred aufmachen und den Link per PN schicken. Wir haben mit Loebi nen Spezi in unserem Kreis.


----------



## NiXoN (25. Mai 2022)

warum extra Fred, das betrifft doch alle die hier mit Falten? 
Alternativ auch gern hier mal verlinken, da gibt es sicher noch mehr Mitleser als nur mich (=> "Icke" )


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Mai 2022)

@brooker 
Ich bin aktuell in Abklärung ob ich es überhaupt machen darf, nur mein Vermieter ist wie üblich so gut erreichbar.

Eine optimale aufgestellte Anlage wird es so oder so nicht da mein Vermieter uns Mieter verbietet etwas aussen an die Balkonbrüstung zu hängen/montieren.

Wenn die Anlage kommt, werd ich sie mit verschattungsoptimierten Panels von AE Solar gebauen (325Wp Hot Spot Free).

Planung läuft wird aber sofern ich sie aufbauen darf noch eine Weile bis zur Umsetzung dauern.


----------



## brooker (25. Mai 2022)

@A.Meier-PS3 ... oje. Dann sind die erreichbaren Erträge vermutlich nicht so prickelnd.


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Juni 2022)

Nun habe ich also meinen "letzten" Milestone erreicht
100 Millionen "Tagesdosis"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich möchte mich bei euch allen bedanken - ihr habt mir immer wieder die Motivation geliefert um weiterzumachen
(Viel) mehr wird das nicht mehr - eher weniger.... (Strompreise)

Ohne zu sehr angeben zu wollen; ich wollte das mit euch teilen


----------



## NiXoN (1. Juni 2022)

Mega Leistung  

ja, die Strompreise hängen uns alle an  .
Ich muss mich mal outen, dass ich aktuell für die Fuzzies falte und mir kommt es aber so vor, als ob ich da mehr Punkte erziele 🤔 .
Keine Angst, ich werde das Team immer mal switchen 😇


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Juni 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin ab morgen seit 3 Jahren endlich wieder am Pfingstreffen-Mopedtreffen (2020 waren die Grenzen an Pfingsten noch zu, 2021 fiel es ganz aus) und werde heute Abend folglich das letzte Mal Gratsen.


----------



## brooker (1. Juni 2022)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Nun habe ich also meinen "letzten" Milestone erreicht
> 100 Millionen "Tagesdosis"
> 
> 
> ...


... das schreit nach einer Auflage der Vorstellung deines Fuhrparks! ;o) ... 10x 3090?


----------



## NiXoN (1. Juni 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> ... das schreit nach einer Auflage der Vorstellung deines Fuhrparks! ;o) ... 8x 3090?


würde mich auch mal interessieren


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Juni 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> ... das schreit nach einer Auflage der Vorstellung deines Fuhrparks! ;o) ... 10x 3090?


Da hast du recht 

Allerdings macht das vor meinem "allerletzten" Milestone wenig Sinn
Plan ist die 100 Milliarden voll zu machen (ca. 1.2 Monate bis da hin)
Danach werden die "kleineren" Systeme vom Netz genommen

Dann werde ich den ausgedünnten Fuhrpark vorstellen


----------



## NiXoN (2. Juni 2022)

von wie vielen Systemen reden wir denn da, wenn man mal fragen darf? 🤔


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Juni 2022)

NiXoN schrieb:


> von wie vielen Systemen reden wir denn da, wenn man mal fragen darf? 🤔


Aktuell 14 Systeme


----------



## binär-11110110111 (3. Juni 2022)

Ja, die Strompreise. Der neue Abschlag ist zum Glück bisher nur etwas höher ausgefallen und beläuft sich auf 112€ je Monat, wobei den Löwenanteil die 24KW Durchlauferhitzer ausmachen.


----------



## Ickewars (3. Juni 2022)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Aktuell 14 Systeme


Wird interessant zu hören, was da genau bei Dir läuft, aber noch spannender finde ich fast zu wissen, wie Du die Abwärme in den Griff bekommst? Hast Du nen kühlen Keller oder evtl. sogar Zugriff auf ein klimatisiertes RZ?

Bei meinen 12 bis 14 Mio PPD (lasse 8 bis etwa 24 Uhr laufen) wird es ab >20 Grad Außentemperatur schnell unerträglich in meinen DG-Büroräumen. Werde demnächst daher stark bremsen müssen bis zum Herbst 😭


----------



## brooker (3. Juni 2022)

@Ickewars ... das Problem haben im Sommer vermutlich alle ohne klimatisierte Räumlichkeiten! Es hilft nur ein permanenter Luftaustausch. Faustformel: die Fördermenge der GPU Lüfter pro Stunde muss mindestens pro Stunde auch ausgetauscht werden, damit die Umgebung sich nicht erwärmt. Idealerweise möglichst dicht unter der Decke abführen und möglichst dich über dem Fussboden zuführen.

Ich bin auch auf Bumblebees Lösung gespannt!


----------



## Ickewars (3. Juni 2022)

Naja, das mit dem Luftaustausch funktioniert bei mir leider so nicht wirklich gut, da Dachgeschoss Büros mit etwa 3,80m hohem Dachspitz. Das staut sich dann schön von oben runter. Jetzt in der Übergangsphase geht es noch halbwegs mit 2 Ventilatoren. Ab 25 Grad aufwärts wird's dann sowieso leider witzlos, da nur warm gegen warm ausgetauscht werden kann 🙄

Letztes Jahr hatte ich noch die mobile Klimaanlage durch laufen lassen. Das ging einigermaßen gut (da der Sommer auch nicht heiß war) mit 3 Karten in einem Rechner. 
Zusätzlich zu den inzwischen wieder 5 Karten in 2 Kisten wird mir das aber dieses Jahr echt zu teuer.  Dann doch eher für ca. 3 Monate Falt-Sparflamme in den Abendstunden mit nur einem Rechner und ab September wieder Normalbetrieb.


----------



## brooker (4. Juni 2022)

... für 1000W Abwärme sieht das bei mir so aus - siehe unten. Die Überströmöffnung ist dabei ein angekipptes Fenster mit 1.05x45cm. Wenn es ganz auf ist, wirkt es sich positiv aus.


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Juni 2022)

Ickewars schrieb:


> .... aber noch spannender finde ich fast zu wissen, wie Du die Abwärme in den Griff bekommst? Hast Du nen kühlen Keller oder evtl. sogar Zugriff auf ein klimatisiertes RZ?


Nun, da kommt eben das "berühmte Castle Bumblestein" zum Zug
Ich habe einen grossen, kühlen Keller mit stetiger (natürlicher) Durchlüftung
Ausserdem ist es ein grosses Haus mit vielen Zimmern
Dadurch kann ich die Systeme gut verteilen und mit gezieltem Durchzug (einigermassen) kühlen

Trotz allem; etwas (Hitze-)Leidensfähigkeit gehört auch dazu


----------



## Skajaquada (4. Juni 2022)

Ich hab auch zum Glück einen recht großen Keller mit Naturboden und Luftzug. Da haben sich die 3000W kaum bemerkbar gemacht.
Praktisch war eher sogar die deutlich verringerte Feuchtigkeit in den Wänden, aber die riesige Verdunstungsfläche kühlt den Keller tatsächlich sehr effektiv runter.
Oben in der Wohnung steht nur noch der Gaming Rechner, das wird meiner Frau sonst zu warm


----------



## brooker (4. Juni 2022)

... das sind die Lüfter und Kenndaten.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Juni 2022)

Ich hab immernoch meine kleine einfache Bürokühlung im Einsatz:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NiXoN (6. Juni 2022)

bei mir steht der gute auch im Keller, aber ich habe ja bisher nur die 3080 am Rechnen.
Den Cluster mit den 2x 3070 schraube ich weiterhin zusammen, aber erstmal auf Luft, bis mir geeignete Kühler vor die Flinte kommen (siehe Such-Thread).
Für die Radeon VII habe ich einen FullCover Block bekommen, aber der passt nicht so lange die 3070 mit Luftkühlung laufen.

Im Keller mach ich auch ab und an mal die Tür auf und schiebe Wache dass die Nachbars-Katzen nicht die Wärme suchen


----------



## brooker (6. Juni 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ich hab immernoch meine kleine einfache Bürokühlung im Einsatz:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


... viel besser als nichts!

Ergänzung zu meiner Lösung: da auf den Fenstern der Werkstatt den ganzen Tag die Sonne steht, habe ich sie zusätzlich verspiegelt. Das merkt man deutlich. Und wenn die Klima fürs Haus an ist, dass ist der untere Auslass, werden zusätzlich noch 280l/h durchgezogen. In Summe ist das ein ordentlicher Luftstrom.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Juni 2022)

Es ist mal wieder zum Haare raufen > mein Faltserver ist sehr unstabil, manchmal hängt er sich nach ein paar Tagen auf manchmal schon nach 3h. 

Aktuell bin ich mit Memtest86 4.3.7 (hab noch kein UEFI) am testen und hab Fehler gefunden nur finde mal raus welcher der 8 Riegel der Schuldige ist > Testen, Testen und nochmals Test über das zeitraubende Ausschlussverfahren. 

Edit:
Hab herausgefunden welcher RAM-Riegel der Schuldige ist, hab aber das Gefühl dass es ein Temperaturproblem ist:
Die Fehler werden immer erst im zweiten Komplettdurchgang angezeigt und dass auch immer im Test 9.
Wenn ich den Test 9 direkt starte kommt der Fehler selbst beim 4. Durchlauf nicht.

Hab jetzt die RAM-Riegel so umplaziert dass der problematische Riegel der Unterste ist damit dieser voll im Luftstrom des 180er-Lüfter im Boden des Gehäuse ist (Lüfter ist 2cm unter dem Riegel).


----------



## NiXoN (13. Juni 2022)

Hi Leutz 😉

Ich war mal so frei ein Worklog für meine Sisyphus-Cluster-Baustelle anzulegen, für den Fall dass es jemanden interessiert oder jemand Verbesserungen vorschlagen möchte.
Ich hoffe Ihr habt ein bisschen Nachsicht mit mir, ich bin zeitlich oft kurz angebunden

Link => https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/threads/f-h-cluster.620791/


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Juni 2022)

Update zu meinem Stabilitätsproblem beim Faltserver:
Seit ich dem RAM-Riegel umplatziert habe, scheint er endlich wieder stabil zu laufen. 

So einen richtig langen Test konnte ich bis jetzt noch nicht machen da ich aktuell ganz bewusst mit dem Faltserver zocke (hab so nicht die Abwärme von zwei PCs bei der sommerlichen Hitze hier im Raum), aber das wird eh nur eine Frage der Zeit sein.


----------



## brooker (19. Juni 2022)

@alex: gut, dass es derzeit wieder stable ist. Aber, welche Temperatur herrscht denn rund um deine RAMs, welche dieses Modul mit Fehlern arbeiten lässt?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Juni 2022)

@brooker 
Hab die Temperatur nicht gemessen.
Wie bereits geschrieben ist direkt unter dem Riegel einer der beiden im Gehäuseboden verbauten 180er-Lüfter die Frischluft ins Gehäuse blasen.


----------



## ursmii (20. Juni 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wie bereits geschrieben ist direkt unter dem Riegel einer der beiden im Gehäuseboden verbauten 180er-Lüfter die Frischluft ins Gehäuse blasen.


vielleich liesse sich bei deinem aufbau der luftstrom des einen fan mit sowas noch gezielter auf die riegel richten


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Juni 2022)

ursmii schrieb:


> vielleich liesse sich bei deinem aufbau der luftstrom des einen fan mit sowas noch gezielter auf die riegel richten


Schau mal in meinen Thread wo mein Faltserver drin ist und schau dir da eins der Bilder vom Inneren an:
Der heikle RAM-Riegel ist jetzt im untersten RAM-Slot und somit schon voll im Luftstrom des 180er-Lüfters der direkt darunter ist, wirklich was optimieren geht da nicht mehr mit einer nennenswerten Verbesserung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Juni 2022)

Leider wurde es dem RAM-Riegel heute in der Sommerhitze wieder zu warm (hab jetzt noch 29°C im Büro) und der Faltserver ist mir wieder abgeschmirrt. 

Beim Problem-Riegel handelt es sich um einen Corsair Vengeance Pro 9-11-10-30 2133MHz.

Aktuell sehe ich vier Möglichkeiten:
1. Den betroffen RAM-Riegel zerlegen vorausgesetzt das geht und mit neuer Wärmeleitpaste/pad wieder zusammenbauen und hoffen das es reicht.

2. Hab mir vor Jahren mal in der Bucht für kleines Geld einen Wasserkühler für RAM-Riegel geschossen, setzt aber wieder voraus das man den Riegel zerlegen kann.

3. Im 1090T hab ich einen Satz RAM-Riegel drinn die kompatibel wären (Patriot Viper 11-11-11-27 3T 2133MHz) , muss wahrscheinlich die Timings anpassen, nur das ich dann den problematischen Riegel in dem Rechner habe.

4. RAM-Riegel ausbauen und halt wie bis anhin den Faltserver nur mit 7 RAM-Riegel betreiben.


Nachtrag:
Hab den RAM-Riegel ausgebaut und da ist mir gerade aufgefallen dass der Kühler verbogen ist, dadurch haben die äussersten 4 RAM-Bausteine keinen Kontakt mehr. 

Kühler selber scheint verklebt zu sein weil einfach abheben geht nicht.

Nachtrag 2:
Hab den kompletten Satz rausgenommen und festgestellt dass dieses Problem alle Riegel der Vengeance Pro haben.

Nachtrag 3:
Ich versuche jetzt Variante 3 da im 1090T ich die RAM-Riegel eh nicht mit mehr als 1600MHz betreiben kann ohne für Phenom 2-Verhältnisse ins sinnlose RAM-OC zu gehen, sollten sie dort auch nicht so warm werden und somit hoffentlich stabil laufen.

Nachtrag 4:
Irgendwie ist echt der Wurm drin:
Ich habe aus dem 1090T-Rechner die Patriot Viper 11-11-11-27 3T 2133MHz in den Faltserver eingebaut und obwohl die für 2133MHz gemacht sind, verweigern sie mir mit 1866MHz komplett den Dienst (mit 1600MHz laufen sie).


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Juni 2022)

Gestern Abend hab ich die Patriot Viper doch noch mit 1866MHz zum laufen bekommen aber sie sind echte Divas > BCLK muss auf 100MHz stehen damit es geht (mit 101MHz machen sie schon Probleme) aber das bedeutet dass mir beim Falten 190MHz CPU-Takt beim Falten fehlt. 

Ich habe jetzt die Corsair wieder eingebaut, hab entdeckt dass man das eine Deckoelement entfernen kann was den Luftstrom verbessert.
Vielleicht kriege ich sie mit reduziertem Takt stabil.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Juni 2022)

Die entfernten Deckoelemente reichen leider nicht> wieder abgestürzt.

Hab jetzt die RAM-Geschwindikeit auf 1333MHz eingestellt.

Damit ich es beim Zocken einfach habe, habe ich mir kurzerhand im BIOS zwei OC-Profile hinterlegt.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Juni 2022)

Zumindest bis jetzt läuft der Faltserver stabil, aber heute war es bei weitem nicht so heiss wie in den letzten Tagen.

Nachtrag:
Hab mir jetzt mal den Spaß erlaubt und hab die RAM zum Zocken nicht wieder schneller gestellt:
Aktuell zock ich Wreckfest und mit 1333MHz RAM-Takt schaffen es die Xeons nicht eine einzelne nicht übertaktete Titan X zu 100% zu belasten.


----------



## brooker (22. Juni 2022)

@A.Meier-PS3 ... wäre den neuer gebrauchter 1600er RAM so teuer, dass du dich stundenlang ärgern lässt?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. Juni 2022)

@brooker
Wenn ich was investiere dann müssen es 2133er sein da durch BCLK 105MHz laufen sie schlussendlich mit ~1980MHz, aber von denen hat aktuell kaum 4X4GB-Sets in der Bucht und die wollen Preise haben die ich nicht bereit bin zu bezahlen.

Edit:
1866MHz wird offiziell von den Xeons unterstützt.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (23. Juni 2022)

Im Rückspiegel ist es einsam geworden ...  Ja ich weiß, Sommer, Hitze und Strompreise...


----------



## brooker (23. Juni 2022)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Im Rückspiegel ist es einsam geworden ...  Ja ich weiß, Sommer, Hitze und Strompreise...


... die nächste Aktion ist in der Anbahnung! Aber Hitze und Strom verhelfen dir zum Vorsprung schon


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Juli 2022)

Hatte endlich Erfolg bei der Suche nach einem passendem Ersat für das "faule" RAM-Riegel-Set:
Corsair Vengeance 9-11-10-30 2133MHz 4X4GB für umgerechnet 47€ mit den normalen Kühlkörper.

Das Set hole ich morgen ab und teste es dann gleich mal ausgiebig.


----------



## NiXoN (8. Juli 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> ... die nächste Aktion ist in der Anbahnung! Aber Hitze und Strom verhelfen dir zum Vorsprung schon


ich falte aktuell für ein anderes Team. Wahrscheinlich werde ich demnächst mal wieder hier ein paar Punkte sammeln, mal schauen 😇


----------



## JayTea (9. Juli 2022)

Liebe Mitfalter,
in den kommenden zwei Wochen ruht mein System des Urlaubes wegen.
Also 1,1 k PPD/ resp. 4,5 WU/d und absolut  60-70 WU weniger.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Juli 2022)

@JayTea 
Schönen Urlaub und übertreib es nicht> Extrem reicht


----------



## JayTea (9. Juli 2022)

Die Ausrüstung zum Ausüben von Extremsport ist im Gepäck.  
Danke und bis bald!


----------



## NiXoN (9. Juli 2022)

JayTea schrieb:


> Die Ausrüstung zum Ausüben von Extremsport ist im Gepäck.


Schlafsack 😴 ? 🤣


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Juli 2022)

Hab die neuen RAM-Riegel geholt und Zuhause einem nicht ganz geplanten 7,5h Test unterzogen (hab einen etwas redseligen Bekannten ), da sie in dieser Zeit keinen Fehler ausgaben gehe ich davon aus dass sie fehlerfrei sind.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Juli 2022)

Ich hab die Schnauze echt voll, schon wieder abgestürzt.

Langsam bin ich echt ratlos was es ist, der eine RAM-Riegel war ja eindeutig dass dieser Fehler produzierte unter Wärme.


----------



## brooker (10. Juli 2022)

@A.Meier-PS3 ... CPU untervoltet? Netzteil gealtert?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Juli 2022)

@brooker
CPU Untervoltet Nein
NT gealtert: Dark Power Pro 11 knappe 6 Jahre alt


----------



## brooker (10. Juli 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @brooker
> CPU Untervoltet Nein
> NT gealtert: Dark Power Pro 11 knappe 6 Jahre alt


... das 6 Jahre alte DPP könnte sein. Ist da noch Garantie drauf?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Juli 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> ... das 6 Jahre alte DPP könnte sein. Ist da noch Garantie drauf?


Nach 6 Jahren wohl kaum.


----------



## brooker (10. Juli 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Nach 6 Jahren wohl kaum.


... wieso, es gibt bis zu 10 Jahre, je nach Modell! Checke das mal ... *Daumen drück*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Juli 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> ... wieso, es gibt bis zu 10 Jahre, je nach Modell! Checke das mal ... *Daumen drück*


Garantie abgelaufen sprich Dark Power Pro 11 850W hat 5 Jahre gemäss ihrer Internetseit.


----------



## brooker (10. Juli 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Garantie abgelaufen sprich Dark Power Pro 11 850W hat 5 Jahre gemäss ihrer Internetseit.


Mist! Ich habe auch derzeit nichts vergleichbares zum Testen für dich da.


----------



## brooker (10. Juli 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Garantie abgelaufen sprich Dark Power Pro 11 850W hat 5 Jahre gemäss ihrer Internetseit.


... und per Anfrage auf Kulanz, evtl. übers Forum?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Juli 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> ... und per Anfrage auf Kulanz, evtl. übers Forum?


Mit welcher Begründung?
Es könnte eventuell sein dass das NT nicht mehr zuverlässig Strom liefert und deswegen das System nach ein paar Stunden Belastung abschmirrt?

Für alternative Fakten bin ich eine zu ehrliche Haut.


Ich sehe aktuell eigentlich nur zwei gangbare Wege um nicht noch mehr zu investieren:
1. Ich lasse das System so wie es ist, schalte aber zum Falten den RAM Takt auf 1333MHz um (da läuft es ja).
2. Ich baue 4 der 8 RAM-Riegel aus und schau mal ob das Problem nur beim Quad-Channel auftritt.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Juli 2022)

Eigentlich wollte ich Variante 1 machen und das Ganze auf sich beruhen lassen (läuft ja so), aber die Neugierde war grösser so dass ich vorhin einen Testlauf nur mit 4 RAM-Riegel sprich Dual-Channel mit 1866MHz gestartet habe.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Juli 2022)

Heute Morgen auch abgestürzt. 

Ich könnte höchstens noch die Spannungen anheben, bis jetzt hab ich die noch nicht angerührt.


Nachtrag:
Bis jetzt hab ich es noch nicht mal in Erwägung gezogen weil für mich der Regler ein No-Go ist weil ich so CPU-Takt verliere, aber ich könnte noch versuchsweise den BCLK verringern > teste ich heute Abend.


----------



## brooker (12. Juli 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Heute Morgen auch abgestürzt.
> 
> Ich könnte höchstens noch die Spannungen anheben, bis jetzt hab ich die noch nicht angerührt.
> 
> ...


... ich würde eher die Spannung leicht anheben. Evtl gab es Erosion.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Juli 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> ... ich würde eher die Spannung leicht anheben. Evtl gab es Erosion.


Aber wo?
Meine Möglichkeiten sind sehr beschränkt bei dem Board was Spannung anbelangt:
Xeon 1 + 2 stehen auf Auto (1,040V bzw. 1,020V).
Pro Xeon einmal CPU-UVA (oder so ähnlich) 1,020V (auf Auto stellt sich die Spannung auf 0.950V ein und diesen Wert hat damals MehlstaubTheCat eingestellt weil anscheinend sonst kein stabiler Quad-Channel-Betrieb möglich)
4X pro 2 RAM-Riegel und die stehen alle bei 1,502V

Mehr Einstellmöglichkeiten gibt es nicht.


----------



## brooker (12. Juli 2022)

UAV auf 1.025V bitte testen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Juli 2022)

Teste ich heute Abend mal.


Nachtrag:
Die Einstellung heißt CPU VSA.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Juli 2022)

Keine Ahnung was ich von der ganzen Sache halten soll:
Je mehr Spannung ich draufgebe desto instabiler wird das System (bei 1,045V hab ich aufgehört).

Bin ich dann mal umgekehrt gegangen und hab auf Auto gestellt (0,950V):
Ich habe jetzt damit 2h ohne Problem gezockt, dann wollte ich das System Neustarten und im Linux falten lassen > beim Anklicken des Startmenüknopfes im Windows friert das System komplett ein und nur noch der Druck auf den Resetknopf hilft.


----------



## brooker (12. Juli 2022)

... je mehr Spannung, umso instabiler? Das hört sich nach Spannungsversorgung Board oder Netzteil an. Hast du das Biosprofil von Mehlstaub gespeichert? Wenn ja, bitte mal neu einladen. Falls das nichts bringt, bleibt wohl nur noch die Hardware über. Sind die SpaWa Kühler des MB im Luftstrom? Ist da was auffällig? Sitzt der Kühlkörper oder ist das Wärmeleitpad ggfs ausgeölt?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Juli 2022)

Bis auf dass ich die Spannung der RAM-Riegel runtergesetzt habe (alte Riegel 1,65V, Neue 1,5V) ist das Profil von MehlstaubTheCat nach wie vor in Betrieb und wurde auch schon ein paar Mal neugeladen.

Alles andere zumindest nix auffällig.


Nachtrag:
Seit damals MehlstaubTheCat über das System geschaut hab ich kühlungstechnisch nichts verändert was Luftstrom anbelangt, Wasserseitig ist der zweite Mora dazugekommen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Juli 2022)

Ich habe vor ein paar Jahren in der CH-Bucht supergünstig einen neuen ungebrauchten Satz Wasserkühler von Liquid Extasy für das Mainboard erstanden (zwei SpaWa-Kühler und ein Chipsatz-Kühler).
Genaugenommen ist er für das Nachfolgemainboard Z10PE-D8 WS gemacht, sollte aber laut meiner Recherche auf mein Z9PE-D8 WS passen.

Ich habe es nie eingebaut weil ich keine Lust hatte das ganze Mainboard auszubauen um es zu montieren (Chipsatz-Kühler hat Schrauben von der Rückseite her des Mainboards).

Was ich notgedrungen kaufen müsste für die Montage  sind Schlautüllen und vermutlich Wärmeleitpaste.


----------



## brooker (13. Juli 2022)

... jetzt bloß nicht in blinden Aktionismus verfallen! Wenn es bei einer funktionierende Luftkühlung nicht stabil läuft, reisst es die WaKü auch nicht raus. Das wäre wenn auf Bauteilalterung zurückzuführen. Hast du evtl ein Netzteil zur Hand wo du wenn auch nur das Board mit CPU allein betreiben kannst. Damit könnte man den Fehler eingrenzen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Juli 2022)

Nur ein NT das noch älter ist > Seasonic X-750 das ~8 Jahre alt ist.

Da der Server schon wieder abgestürzt ist, hab ich den BCLK auf 100MHz zurückgesetzt sprich jetzt teste ich mal ob das System komplett ohne OC stabil läuft.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Juli 2022)

Bis jetzt läuft das System mit BCLK 100MHz und RAM auf 1866MHz.
Abstürze kammen sonst immer nach 4-12h und jetzt läuft es seit 21h.

Ich tendiere dazu nachher noch einen Testlauf mit BCLK 104MHz zu machen. 


Nachtrag:
Mit BCLK 104MHz ist er komplett instabil. 

Hab es jetzt mit 103MHz versucht und zumindest mal 2h Zocken ging problemlos, mal schauen wie er sich damit beim Falten verhält.


Nachtrag 2:
103MHz war über Nacht abgestürzt, versuche es jetzt mit 102MHz.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. Juli 2022)

Seit 13h läuft das System mit 102MHz stabil, schauen wir mal ob es so bleibt aber ich zock jetzt erstmal eine Runde.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Juli 2022)

Gestern mit 102MHz 18h Faltstabil, dann 6h gezockt und heute Morgen abgestürzt.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (17. Juli 2022)

BCLK+ ist immer so eine Sache - es kann gut laufen, es kann aber auch sein, daß das System irgendwann nicht mehr stabil läuft. Ich würde es bei 100 belassen. Wenn der PC dann immer noch instabil ist, würde ich die Hardware testen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Juli 2022)

Als von der Arbeit heimgekommen bin hatte ich Freude dass der Faltserver am Falten war mit BCLK 101MHz, aber nur bis zu dem Zeitpunkt als ich die Log kontrolliert habe > Um 14Uhr hat sich der Faltserver anscheinend neugestartet zumindest beginnt da erst die Log.

Letzter Versuch mit 100Mhz


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Juli 2022)

Ich hab den BCLK auf Auto gestellt was auch zu 100MHz führt, somit stehen mit Ausnahme vom RAM-Speedregler (Auto würde 1333MHz geben deshalb händisch auf 1866MHz) auf Auto.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Juli 2022)

Wieder aufgehängt


----------



## brooker (20. Juli 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wieder aufgehängt


... gealterte Hardware.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Juli 2022)

Nach dem heutigen erfolgreichen Testlauf sprich kein Absturz hab ich eine starke Vermutung wer die problematische Komponente ist > einer der bei Speichercontroller in den Xeons selber mit starker Tendenz auf den des Xeon 2.

Gestern Abend hab ich nochmals die letzte mir bekannte funktionierende Konfiguration laufen lassen sprich BCLK 105MHz und RAM auf 1333MHz.

Meine Vermutung ist dass der eine Speichercontroller Quad-Chanel mit über 1333MHz nicht mag (1600MHz weiß ich dass es nicht läuft).
In der Vergangenheit hatte ja mein Faltserver mit 1600MHz-Riegel erfolgreich betrieben allerdings nur mit 7 RAM-Riegel weil bei den vorherigen Riegeln auch einer defekt war und dieser fehlte beim Xeon 2.


Mein Plan ist es heute Abend 4 Riegel auszubauen so dass das System im Dual-Channel läuft und dann mit BCLK 105MHz und RAM 1866MHz zu testen > wenn meine Theorie mit den instabilen Quad-Chanel bei über 1333MHz stimmt, müsste es eigentlich eigentlich laufen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Juli 2022)

Ich habe den Test abgebrochen mit 4 RAM-Riegeln weil mir das System ein Verhalten beim Zocken an den Tag gelegt hat aus dem ich nicht ganz schlau werde:
Aktuell zocke ich Nier Automata und das ist eigentlich nicht gerade ein großer Leistungsfresser solange man die Kantenglättung nicht aufs Maximum stellt, sprich ich hab sie auf der SMAA (sieht meiner Meinung nach auch besser aus als die verschiedenen MSAA-Stufen) und bin damit durchgehend im Spieleigenen FPS-Lock von 60 in WQHD.

Mit BCLK 105MHz und 1333MHz RAM-Takt und allen 8 Riegeln durchgehend bei 60FPS.

Mit BCLK 105MHz und 1866MHz und nur 4 Riegeln so das beide Xeons den Dual-Channel nutzen können, komm er nur so auf 52-55FPS. 
Muss ich dass jetzt verstehen dass er mit 8 Riegeln im Quad-Chanel mit 1333MHz und 32GB besser läuft als mit  4 Riegeln im Dual-Channel mit 1866MHz und 16GB (Nier Automata belegt knappe 7GB)? 

Hab jetzt wieder alle 8 Riegel eingebaut.


----------



## brooker (21. Juli 2022)

@HisN ... lieber Alex, magst du dem Alex bitte mit deiner jahrelangen Expertise zum Thema Skalierung usw. eine Einschätzung deiner seits geben?  Danke PCGH rockt!


----------



## HisN (21. Juli 2022)

Ich muss passen, da ich immer nur mit der Graka gefaltet habe und überhaupt keinen Plan und/oder Erfahrung mit der Speicherskalierung des Folding-Clients bei Nutzung der CPU.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Juli 2022)

@HisN:
brooker meint die Speicherskalierung in Spielen.


----------



## HisN (21. Juli 2022)

Minimal bis gar nicht vorhanden. Jedenfalls Dual zu Quadchannel.
Ab Dualchannel macht es die Menge. Deshalb sind auch die Mainstream-Systeme meist deutlich schneller als die Server-Systeme wenn es um Gaming-Leistung geht. Es hängt einfach nicht an der Speicherbandbreite.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Juli 2022)

Mit anderen Worten können die 32GB den Geschwindigkeitsvorteil der 16GB mehr als nur ausgleichen.


Für mich heißt das jetzt dass ich die 8 Riegel drin lasse und hoffe dass die jetzige Einstellung (BCLK 105MHz und 1333MHz) sich als Langzeitfaltstabil erweisen.


----------



## JayTea (24. Juli 2022)

JayTea schrieb:


> Liebe Mitfalter,
> in den kommenden zwei Wochen ruht mein System des Urlaubes wegen.
> Also 1,1 k PPD/ resp. 4,5 WU/d und absolut  60-70 WU weniger.


Da fällt es einem wirklich schwer, den Falter wieder in Betrieb zu nehmen...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


😖


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Juli 2022)

@JayTea
13 C pro kWh mehr bzw. eine Preiserhöhung von 72%? 
Das ist einfach nur krank


----------



## JayTea (24. Juli 2022)

Ich habe mal grade geschaut und die Angabe der alten Beträge bis 31.08.2022 passen gar nicht; kam mir auch irgendwie komisch vor.  Weil ich mich erinnert habe, dass ich in der Smarten Steckdose etwas anderes hinterlegt habe, habe da mal nachgesehen was ich da eingetragen hatte.
Auf der letzten Rechnung ist ein Nettobetrag von 0,2184 €/kWh ausgewiesen, also 0,26 € brutto und das ist auch in der Steckdose hinterlegt. Wären dann aber immer noch gut 40 % Aufschlag...
Womöglich stimmen dann die Beträge aus dem Schreiben von oben ab dem 1.9. aber auch nicht?! 
Man darf gespannt sein.


----------



## brooker (27. Juli 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Mit anderen Worten können die 32GB den Geschwindigkeitsvorteil der 16GB mehr als nur ausgleichen.
> 
> 
> Für mich heißt das jetzt dass ich die 8 Riegel drin lasse und hoffe dass die jetzige Einstellung (BCLK 105MHz und 1333MHz) sich als Langzeitfaltstabil erweisen.


... wie schauts aus?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Juli 2022)

@brooker 
So ein richtiger Langzeittest kann ich momentan nicht machen da ich ganz bewusst mit dem Faltserver zocke und so ist das längste was er bis jetzt durchgefaltet hat 46h.

Ein Absturz hatte ich aber ich glaube dass war der Stromschwankung im Netz geschuldet die genau da war (meine Stereoanlage ist reagiert empfindlich darauf und deshalb sehe ich immer gleich ob eine da war).


----------



## brooker (27. Juli 2022)

@A.Meier-PS3: Immerhin! Drücke dir die Daumen.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (27. Juli 2022)

Jetzt hab ich glatt meinen 8. Geburtstag verpaßt - First Record 07.10.14 (10. Juli 2014). Man(n) wird halt alt ...


----------



## NiXoN (27. Juli 2022)

ab 14 Jahren darfst Du dann auch neue Hardware selber kaufen   (ab 18 dann auch im großen Stil  )


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. Juli 2022)

Jetzt hat der Faltserver kürzlich wieder 46h am Stück gefaltet aber irgendwie passt es immernoch nicht:
Nach der Log zu urteilen muss er wohl einmal einen Neustart gemacht haben (immerhin kein kompletter Hänger) und gestern beim Zocken war er überhaupt nicht stabil (~3min nach Spielbeginn aufgehängt).


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. August 2022)

Gibt schneller Langzeitfalttests als mir persönlich aus wärmetechnischen Gründen lieb ist:
Gestern hab ich Nier Automata beendet und mit Nier Replikant begonnen (hab es erst später erfahren dass man sie eigentlich besser aus geschichtlichen Gründen in umgekehrter Reihenfolge zockt), nur leider hat dieser "Remaster" in der PC-Version offensichtlich gar keine Optimierung in Sachen Performance bekommen. 

Auf dem Faltserver läuft es gerade mal mit 30-35FPS. 
Auf dem 1090T mit der 980 läuft es mit 45-50FPS. 

Es gibt zwar von Moddern einen entsprechenden FPS Fix, aber der hebt die Leistung des Faltservers gerade mal auf das Niveau des 1090T ohne Fix an.
Auf dem 1090T läuft es mit dem Fix jetzt mit 55-60FPS mit Einbrüchen bis auf 38FPS runter aber auch der kann keine wirklich gleichmässigen FPS-Verlauf erzeugen.

Solange es hier im Büro nicht zu warm wird, werd ich mit dem 1090T dieses Spiel zocken und den Faltserver falten lassen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. August 2022)

60h Dauerfalten und der Faltserver hängt mit BCLK 104MHz und 1333MHz RAM.   

Ich geh jetzt direkt auf 101MHz runter und teste.


----------



## brooker (5. August 2022)

@A.Meier-PS3 ... für neue Hardware schicke mir mal ne PN, Nono gibt gerade was ab. Das wäre geeignet.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (8. August 2022)

Wie "süß"... 

Normal wären das Dreifache an PPD...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. August 2022)

Ich will nichts beschreien aber seit 5 Tagen läuft mein Faltserver fehlerfrei sprich ohne Hänger oder Neustarts durch. 




binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Wie "süß"...
> 
> Normal wären das Dreifache an PPD...


Scheinen wohl deine GPU nicht wirklich zu mögen, auf meinen Titan's zumindest liegen sie im normalen PPD-Bereich.


----------



## NiXoN (8. August 2022)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Wie "süß"...
> 
> Normal wären das Dreifache an PPD...


geht bei mir jetzt auch schon tagelang so. Da ich immer wieder am Probieren bin weiß ich nicht ob ich irgendwas damit zu tun habe, aber ich finde es waren schon einiges mehr an PPD drin als aktuell 🤔


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. August 2022)

Morgen fahren wir an ein Mopedtreffen bis am Sonntag und da der Faltserver seit 7 Tage problemlos läuft, sollte das Risko minimal sein dass er sich in dieser Zeit aughängt und leer läuft sprich ich lasse ihn durchfalten.


----------



## brooker (10. August 2022)

@A.Meier-PS3 ... wünsche dir eine schöne Zeit!


----------



## Bumblebee (11. August 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> @A.Meier-PS3 ... wünsche dir eine schöne Zeit!


ditto


----------



## NiXoN (11. August 2022)

@A.Meier-PS3  Viel Spaß.

(vermutlich) Dank der neuen AMD Chipsatztreiber hat sich bei mir mal die 3080 über Nacht verabschiedet, aber seit den grauen Morgenstunden faltet sie schon wieder Proteine


----------



## NiXoN (11. August 2022)

Die 400.000.000 für die Fuzzies schaffe ich vor 24:00 wohl nicht mehr, aber dafür die 600.000.000 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wenn ich das richtig sehe sollte die entsprechende WU 0:10 Uhr fertig sein oder so


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. August 2022)

Bin zurück und Server läuft seit 11 Tagen stabil.  

Die Frage ist jetzt ob ich noch einwenig am BCLK drehen soll oder nicht da ich von 104 direkt auf 101MHz runter bin (+1MHz = +39MHz CPU-Takt).


----------



## brooker (14. August 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Bin zurück und Server läuft seit 11 Tagen stabil.
> 
> Die Frage ist jetzt ob ich noch einwenig am BCLK drehen soll oder nicht da ich von 104 direkt auf 101MHz runter bin (+1MHz = +39MHz CPU-Takt).


... möchtest du dich aufregen, oder weiterhin froh sein, dass es stabil läuft? ;o)


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. August 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> ... möchtest du dich aufregen, oder weiterhin froh sein, dass es stabil läuft? ;o)


Bei gleichen Stromverbrauch zwischen 5% (102MHz) und 10% (103MHz) mehr PPD sollte die Frage beantworten.


Selbst wenn es mit dem nicht stabil laufen sollte, ist das eine Pagatelle im Vergleich zu dem Ärger der mir seit Mittwoch der 1090T macht:
Du Drückst die Powertaste (egal ob die am Gehäuse oder die direkt auf dem Mainboard selber) und passiert erstmal gar nichts. Irgendwann dann (2-5min) ohne das ich was gerade gemacht habe, startet dann das System wie von Geisterhand und läuft dann auch stabil.


----------



## brooker (15. August 2022)

... Achtung, Aufruf zur nächsten Folding Aktion mit Gewinnspiel und Corsair aus Sponsor ist online!





__





						"Gamer folden gegen die Vergesslichkeit" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Alzheimer-Tages ab 21.09.2022
					

Hallo PCGH`ler,  ALZHEIMER ist eine Erkrankung die sich trotz der derzeitigen recht einseitigen Präsenz von Ukraine und  Corona in den Medien, durch unseren Familien,- Freundes,- und Bekantenkreis zieht. Die Anzahl der Neuerkrankungen nimmt stetig zu. Niemand ist vor den vielfältigen Formen...




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de
				




Bitte liken, Teilnahme eintragen, teilen und die Hardware fit machen. Vermutlich wird es das letzte Mal sein, dass wir in so großem Stil die Grundlageforschung unterstützen können. Den Strompreisen sei Dank! :o(


----------



## NiXoN (15. August 2022)

so, heute und gestern hab ich mal versucht die Radeon VII zum Rechnen zu bewegen, aber es scheint so als ob sie ins Licht gegangen ist 💀⚰️
Echt und wirklich verdammt schade 😭 😢 
Der klassische Fehler 43 🤦‍♂️

Und dann sowas auf der PCGH-Seite: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skajaquada (16. August 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> ... Achtung, Aufruf zur nächsten Folding Aktion mit Gewinnspiel und Corsair aus Sponsor ist online!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ist das auch schon der Thread zum verlinken? Weil das bisher noch keiner gemacht hat...


----------



## brooker (16. August 2022)

Skajaquada schrieb:


> Ist das auch schon der Thread zum verlinken? Weil das bisher noch keiner gemacht hat...


... moin, wohin möchtest du verlinken? Stehe gerade aufm Schlauch ...


----------



## NiXoN (16. August 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> ... moin, wohin möchtest du verlinken? Stehe gerade aufm Schlauch ...


Gott sei Dank, ich dachte schon geht nur mir so.
Meint er vielleicht die PCGH-Startseite? 🤔


----------



## Skajaquada (16. August 2022)

Auf das Profil


brooker schrieb:


> ... moin, wohin möchtest du verlinken? Stehe gerade aufm Schlauch ...











						Skajaquada User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Skajaquada. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## brooker (16. August 2022)

Skajaquada schrieb:


> Auf das Profil
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... aso, du meinst die Anmeldung zum Gewinnspiel   ... Stephan ist informiert, ich vermute, dass 2-3 Wochen vor der Aktion was online geht. Ich melde mich sobald ich Konkretes habe.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. August 2022)

Update Thema Balkonkraftwerk:
Jetzt endlich nach 3 Monaten  hab ich von meinem Vermieter grünes Licht bekommen. 

Aus Gewichtsgründen wird es eine Anlage aus Folienpanels da diese pro Panel nur 6kg wiegen.

Leider ist die Anlage dank der alles andere als zeitnahe Antwort meines Vermieters momentan nicht lieferbar > mal schauen wann sie wieder lieferbar wird.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. August 2022)

Nochmals ein Update zur Balkonanlage:
Da die Anlage mit den Folienpanels aktuell nur einem sehr aufälligen Weisston zu bekommen ist was mein Vermieter aus optischen Gründen nicht will (Balkon hat dunkelbraunes Holzgeländer) und bei der schwarzen leistungsstärkeren Ausführung kein Liefertermin bekannt ist, hab ich die Erlaubnis bekommen normale Solarpanels in schwarz zu verwenden . 

Update Faltserver:
Ich bin vorsichtig optimistisch das BCLK 103MHz mit 1333MHz RAM-Takt stabil ist, denn er läuft seit knapp 4 Tagen problemlos durch.


----------



## NiXoN (18. August 2022)

na da hast Du ja nur Erfolge zu verzeichnen


----------



## NiXoN (20. August 2022)

Moin.

Ich hätte da mal ein kleines Problemchen:
1x im Monat muss ich mal meinen Lappi neu starten (und dieses Mal 1x außer der Reihe, wegen Akku leer ).
Dabei fügt er mir jeden Mal wieder die iGPU hinzu 
Das Ergebnis sieht dieses Mal richtig übel aus



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Wie kann ich das unterbinden?
Die WU schafft der ja sowieso nicht und behindert dann wahrschlich noch die 3080.
Da die Daten aber bereits geladen wurden bringt ja jedes Mal den Slot löschen auch wieder die "Strafpunkte".

Und bis zum nächsten Neustart habe ich wieder vergessen dass ich den Lappi offline neu starten muss um den Slot zu löschen bevor er Daten lädt.
______________________________________
Update:
hier sieht man die Entwicklung recht gut.
Schon nach 0,02% nur noch die Hälfte der Zeit 
quasi bin ich bei 0,04 % schon fertig, oder hab ich mich da verrechnet 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (21. August 2022)

Du gehst im HostControl auf Configure, dann auf Slots, dann auf Edit und fügst neue Optionen (siehe Anhang) hinzu. Bei mir lädt der Client nämlich sonst auch immer meine CPU neu, obwohl ich den Slot gelöscht habe.

pause-on-start
True


----------



## NiXoN (21. August 2022)

@binär-11110110111 

besten Dank, direkt mal erledigt
Ab und an muss man ja doch mal neu starten 🤐


----------



## NiXoN (22. August 2022)

nachdem das WE rum ist werkeln die beiden 3080 wieder und die iGPU hat sich auch wieder mit angestellt :[
Na Hauptsache die wird auch fertig, die brauch ja wieder bis Dienstagnacht/Mittwoch


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. August 2022)

Update Faltserver:
Ich sag es ja "vorsichtig optimistisch" > nach knapp 7,5 Tagen hat er sich gehängt.


----------



## NiXoN (22. August 2022)

na immerhin.
Und jetzt? Weiter runter oder was sieht das sozialistische Manifest jetzt vor?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. August 2022)

Ich versuche es mit BCLK 102MHz.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. August 2022)

Update Balkonkraftwerk:
So wie es aktuell aussieht wird es wohl Oktober bis ich es bekomme, Händler wartet aktuell auf die Lieferung der Inverter.

Ps.:
Hab eine Anfrage am laufen ob ihre ganz großen Solarpanels auch an ihr zusammengestelltes Balkonkraftwerk passen > statt 830W mit ~30€ Aufpreis 1000W aber halt nicht mehr ganz schwarz.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. August 2022)

Update Balkonkraft:
Hab heute Abend mit dem Händler telefoniert wegen den 500W-Panels.
Technisch funktioniert es 
Er hat mir dann zwar zu verstehen gegeben dass sie die 500W-Panels nicht explizit für ein Balkonkraftwerk empfehlen. Hab ihm dann erklärt dass ich zum einen die Panels nur senkrecht aufhängen kann was schonmal grundsätzlich einen Leistungsverlust mit sich bringt.
Das andere ist das die Auslastung eh über den Tag schwankt und mit den 500W-Panels man so länger die erlaubten 600W ausreizen kann. 

Das die 500W-Panels 40cm länger als die 415W-Panels sind stört mich nicht da ich den Platz dafür habe

Was ich jetzt noch rausbekommen muss, ob mein Vermieter den 500W-Panels zustimmt da diese nicht ganz schwarz sind.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


500W



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


415W




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was passt besser passt kann man drüber streiten wenn ich mir den Sonnenschirm und das Sonnensegel vom Nachbarn unten ansschaue.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (28. August 2022)

Balkonkraftwerk - DIE Rettung in der Not !? Ja, weil...

... die Preise an den Strombörsen von etwa 50 Euro Anfang 2021 auf aktuell 995 Euro je Megawattstunde explodiert sind. Das wird in den nächsten Wochen und Monaten sehr böse werden. Wer also das nötige Kleingeld hat, sollte JETZT handeln. Alle anderen (mich eingeschlossen) haben leider das Nachsehen. 

Zitat J.P. 1: "Ich bin einigermaßen beunruhig".


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. August 2022)

Update Balkonkraftwerk:
Aus optischen und möglichen Reflexionsgründen haben meine bessere Hälfte und ich uns auf die schwächeren 415W Panels umentschieden, aber mich treibt nach wie vor die Frage um ob nicht die 500W-Panels die bessere Wahl wäre.

Was meint ihr?

Nachtrag:
Hab heute Abend meinem Vermieter an seine Geschäfts-E-Mailadresse (!) geschrieben in der Hoffnung das ich in den nächsten Tagen ein Antwort bekomme ob er was gegen die 500W-Panels hat > 15min später kam eine Antwort () das wir die 500W-Panels nehmen dürfen.


----------



## brooker (29. August 2022)

@A.Meier-PS3 ... dann los, bevor noch was anderes es verhindern könnte!

Btw., ... ich rüste auch gerade um/auf. Mein Wechselrichter wird nach gut 6 Jahren geupdatet. Da noch Garantie drauf ist fand er bereits ein neues Heim. Der neue WR ist ist u.a. Notstrom und Autakiefähig. Sprich bei einem Stromausfall oder fehlender Versorgung kann der Strom vom Dach und aus dem Speicher nutzen. Das ging bisher nicht. Den Speicher grade ich von 7.2kWh auf 20kWh up und bringe mich damit in die Position von März bis Oktober nahezu autark zu sein. Aktuell verbrauche bereits 60% des erzeugten Strom vom 10kWp Dach mit dem 7.2kWh Speicher selbst. Mit dem Upgrade wird nochmals mehr.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. August 2022)

@brooker 
Bestellung läuft und sollte in ~3 Wochen abholbereit sein.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. August 2022)

Laut Pressebericht meines Energieversorgers wird der Strompreis um 30% steigen.


----------



## Skajaquada (31. August 2022)

Gas steigt bei mir um 100%, Strom auch um 30%.Vielleicht sollte ich mir ein paar dutzend Peltier Elemente in den Kamin bauen und nur noch mit Holz heizen um Strom zu haben


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. August 2022)

Ein Grüner würde jetzt aber sagen "Holzheizung ist böse > CO2 und Feinstaub"


----------



## NiXoN (31. August 2022)

einfach beim Falter von UV auf OC switchen 

(und vielleicht noch eine 3090ti :hust: )


----------



## JayTea (31. August 2022)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich glatt meinen 8. Geburtstag verpaßt - First Record 07.10.14 (10. Juli 2014). Man(n) wird halt alt ...


Ich hatte gestern meinen 6. und habe hart gefeiert!! 🥳😜


----------



## Skajaquada (31. August 2022)

Ich hab am 05.09. meinen zweiten Geburtstag


----------



## NiXoN (31. August 2022)

Krasse Karrieren, ich hab erst im Feb angefangen. Ungünstige Zeit

Update:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich weiß, falsches Team, aber 500 MIO 🎉🥳🎉🥳


----------



## brooker (31. August 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Laut Pressebericht meines Energieversorgers wird der Strompreis um 30% steigen.


... Hautsache ist, erst in 2 Jahren!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. August 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> ... Hautsache ist, erst in 2 Jahren!


Schön wär's aber der Preisaufschlag kommt höchstwahrscheinlich per 1.1.2023


----------



## brooker (31. August 2022)

NiXoN schrieb:


> Ich weiß, falsches Team, aber 500 MIO 🎉🥳🎉🥳


Das ist wirklich schade. Sehr schade!


----------



## NiXoN (31. August 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Das ist wirklich schade. Sehr schade!


200 Mio hab ich hier ja auch bereits und zur Alzheimer-Woche will ich hier auch wieder mit dabei sein 









						Neo-52 User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Neo-52. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					www.smartredirect.de
				








						Folding@home | Statistics
					

Folding@home Statistics




					stats.foldingathome.org


----------



## ursmii (1. September 2022)

die neuen Stromtarife 2023  
da werd ich wohl nur noch zum Niedertarif falten (Mo-Sa 20:01-06:59, Sa-Mo 13:01-06:59)  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NiXoN (1. September 2022)

wie ich immer so schön zu sagen Pflege: "alles ist besser als garnichts "


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. September 2022)

Wenigstens steigen mit den Strompreisen auch die Rückvergütung und bei uns in CH ist das nicht so eine unnötig komplizierte Bürokratie > immerhin 12Cent/kWh vorher waren es nur 8Cent.


----------



## NiXoN (1. September 2022)

also mussten die wegen Dir die Preise anheben?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. September 2022)

Brauch doch nur ~11MWh im Jahr und da hätte ich lieber die tieferen Preise zurück.


----------



## NiXoN (1. September 2022)

die neuen wird wohl kaum jemand schöner finden (zumindest die zahlende Gemeinschaft)


----------



## JayTea (3. September 2022)

Ich melde mich nochmal für ein paar Tage wegen Urlaub vom Falten ab.
Um nicht abrupt die WU zu killen, wollte ich dazu gestern Abend auf finish gehen, stellte dann aber fest, dass ich bei Ubuntu kaum etwas anklicken bzw aufrufen konnte. An den Client komme ich zB überhaupt gar nicht erst ran....  Hatte zuletzt für einige Wochen den PC headless und erst gestern Abend wieder angeschlossen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. September 2022)

@JayTea 
Erstmal schönen Urlaub und denk dran > Extrem reicht 

Das ist der Vorteil wenn man Fernzugriff auf den Faltrechner hat, da mir dies in der Vergangenheit immer wieder beim Faltserver der ja auch unter Ubuntu läuft passiert ist. Ich selber hab dafür via HFM.Net und Putty Zugriff drauf.


----------



## brooker (4. September 2022)

JayTea schrieb:


> Ich melde mich nochmal für ein paar Tage wegen Urlaub vom Falten ab.
> Um nicht abrupt die WU zu killen, wollte ich dazu gestern Abend auf finish gehen, stellte dann aber fest, dass ich bei Ubuntu kaum etwas anklicken bzw aufrufen konnte. An den Client komme ich zB überhaupt gar nicht erst ran....  Hatte zuletzt für einige Wochen den PC headless und erst gestern Abend wieder angeschlossen.


... es muss genauso möglich sein wie unter Windoof. Auch TeamViewer sollte mit bei sein. Ggfs. hat sich da was aufgehangen.

Wünsche dir einen tollen Urlaub. Trinke unbedingt alles an Corona im Urlaub aus, damit du keines nach Hause mitbringen muss!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. September 2022)

Zumindest bei mir hat sich in der Vergangenheit regelmäßig die grafische Oberfläche aufgehängt und in dem Fall ist Putty ganz praktisch.


----------



## brooker (4. September 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Zumindest bei mir hat sich in der Vergangenheit regelmäßig die grafische Oberfläche aufgehängt und in dem Fall ist Putty ganz praktisch.


... das stimmt wohl! Ich habe höchst selten "Hänger" gehabt, Jahre her. Putry ist toll, aber nicht jeder kommt, mich eingeschlossen, locker und jeder Zeit damit klar. Leider.


----------



## NiXoN (4. September 2022)

@JayTea: auch von mir schönen Urlaub

ich nehme mittlerweile auch den HFM, den finde ich auch richtig gut. Zum Steuern nutze ich aber nach wie vor entweder den Windoof Client oder das Chrome Dark Addon, finde ich doch etwas übersichtlicher.
Remote kann ich halt nicht darauf zugreifen da ich in 3 verschiedenen Netzwerken unterwegs bin und der letzte RemoteZugriff mir den Client zerschossen hat. Wenn Remote, dann klassisch TeamViewer


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. September 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> ... das stimmt wohl! Ich habe höchst selten "Hänger" gehabt, Jahre her. Putry ist toll, aber nicht jeder kommt, mich eingeschlossen, locker und jeder Zeit damit klar. Leider.


Da kannst du mich auch mitdazuzählen:
Vielmehr als den Fahlclient zu stoppen, das System neuzustarten oder Herunterfahren und was im Dateibrowser zu suchen bekomme ich mit meinem Anfängerwissen auch nicht hin.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. September 2022)

Seit zwei Wochen faltet der Faltserver jetzt fehlerfrei.


----------



## crackajack (7. September 2022)

Arbeiten bei denen eig. nur Tunnelblick-Idioten?

Ich habe lange pausiert, weil mir deren Inkompetenz damals schon am Zeiger ging und dachte nach, ich glaube, 2 Jahren Pause haben die irgendwas geändert, verbessert. Aber eig. nichts. Der selbe hingerotzte Client mit zu wenig Optionen und hirnrissigen Zeitvorgaben, die so die eigenen Ziele sabotieren, und dabei Stromvergeudeung befeuern, mit Guides aus 2010...

https://foldingathome.org/


> We need every ounce of computer power we can get!


Okay, I am in! Again.

Erste CPU WUs gingen ohne Probleme. Nebenbei! PS+ zocken, PC zocken, youtube schauen. Jeden Tag halt ein paar Stunden oder so. Passt.

Gestern:

CPU client: deadline 10Tage, ETA 7 Tage. Also 24/7 Pflicht. FU

Okay probieren wir nochmal GPU

GPU client: deadline 2 Tage, ETA 3 Tage. Also gänzlich unmöglich! FU²
GPU wird explizit erkannt, aber man ist nicht fähig dessen max. Leistung zu berücksichtigen.

https://foldingathome.org/support/f...-my-machine-can-take-to-finish-a-work-unit-wu



> If you have trouble completing work units before the Timeout (formerly Preferred Deadline), it is recommended to either run the FAH client more hours each day, or to run the client on a faster computer.


FU³!

Wie wär's mit WUs zuweisen die meinem Nutzerverhalten und Spendenbereitschaft entspricht? Das beim Start erfragen? WUs kreieren die keine High End bis wenigstens Medium Range Karte erfordern? Zuerst selber denken und sauber vorbereiten, bevor man den Schmarren auf theoretisch Millionen Leute loslässt?
Halt nicht alle Projekte im Eiltempo erledigen wollen, diverse Projekte mit viel langsameren Durchlauf akzeptieren, aber dafür insgesamt mehr Projekte?


Warum kann ich nicht beitragen im ursprünglichen Sinn, nur wenn mein Computer sowieso läuft und ich halt quasi Leerlauf-Watt um etwas Last-Watt erhöhe? Warum kann ich keine %-Last, Temp-max Ziele setzen? Wissenschaft braucht Unterstützung und Genauigkeit, aber unsinnige tlw. nicht schaffbare Rennen draus machen ist doch dämlich. 24/7 Falter sollen halt anderes zugewiesen bekommen. Wenn mein Rechner nie durch läuft und der GPU Teil der 4600G anscheinend für nichts reicht, müssen halt kleinere, nicht zeitkritische Happen her.

Außerdem warum startet der Client nur per webcontrol, aber FAHcontrol steckt bei connecting?

Gute Programmierer landeten wohl eher bei Kryptoblödsinn, oder keine Ahnung, aber ein dermaßen riesiges Projekt von nur rudimentär fähigen Leuten (miss)managen zu lassen, ist eig. fahrlässig.


----------



## NiXoN (7. September 2022)

die Grafikeinheit meines R9-5900HX darf ich auch jedes Mal rauslöschen, weil der einem den Schnitt verhaut. Da brauchst Du bei jeder WU > 2d   und das quasi durchweg.
Außerdem kannst Du dann das Arbeiten am Lappi vergessen 🤐 .
Ich nehm eigentlich nahezu nur noch die beiden 3080 zum Rechnen und wenn der Cluster mal fertig ist dann noch die beiden 3070. Aktuell ist noch die RX5700XT dran, aber die macht mehr Wärme denn Punkte, weiß noch nicht ob ich die weiter mit rechnen lasse, wenn die NVIDIAs alle laufen.

Also die iGPU von AMD nehme ich immer raus. Leider fügt er die bei jedem Neustart wieder hinzu und startet das Projekt auch 

Den Tipp von @binär-11110110111 (=> https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...gh-folding-home-thread-ii.19803/post-11084811) hatte ich auch probiert, läuft auch, aber dann muss man immer den anderen Slot starten, pausieren, etc. pp
Wenn man einmal die allgemeine Start-Funktion nutzt ist sofort die iGPU wieder mit dabei


----------



## crackajack (7. September 2022)

NiXoN schrieb:


> Also die iGPU von AMD nehme ich immer raus. Leider fügt er die bei jedem Neustart wieder hinzu und startet das Projekt auch


Jo, die GPU hatte ich bereits auf Dauerpause, weil Slot löschen ja direkt Nekromantie triggert.

Idealerweise wollte ich ja eig. nur GPU Falten, und nicht auf die etwas stromhungrigere CPU ausweichen, wegen gemütlichen ca 15W, auch quasi die GPU "verbrauchen" bis ich vielleicht doch eine echte, immer noch kleine GPU reinstecke. Der eig. originale vermutlich bessere Wraith fehlt in dem HP-Häusl und der Ersatz surrt bei CPU-Last doch unangenehm, GPU wäre deutlich ruhiger. Nur bringt's ja nichts wenn ich selbst mit 24/7 nur auf vielleicht 60% komme. 200k Punkte WUs gehen sich damit nicht aus. Der assignment Server kennt da aber kein Erbarmen. Gut, pausiert der Client nun halt einfach bis zu deren deadlines zur Gänze. Und vielleicht vergesse ich dann ihn wieder zu starten...


----------



## Skajaquada (7. September 2022)

Du darfst bei einer integrated GPU nicht gleichzeitig CPU und GPU laufen lassen, das behindert die GPU Leistung enorm.
Andererseits ist das auch keine Hochleistungs CPU und daher wird gleichzeitiges Nutzen des Gerätes die Performance weit einbrechen lassen.
Ich hab sowohl den 4600G, als auch davor den 3400G getestet und schon vor 2 Jahren wieder verworfen.
Die sind leider nicht wirklich zum gelegentlichen Falten zu gebrauchen.


----------



## crackajack (8. September 2022)

Beides zugleich hätte ich sowieso nie vor gehabt. Wobei der ppd Ertrag durchaus höher angezeigt wurde...also theoretisch behindern sich die beide Elemente scheinbar nicht. Aber wie gesagt der Wraith Kühler wurde von HP durch etwas schmächtig wirkendens ersetzt und CPU alleine ist mir eig. bereits zu laut, nur sparsamere iGPU alleine wäre meine Präferenz. Ersteres ist aber nur manchmal nebenbei, manchmal mit 24/7 möglich, Zweiteres scheinbar nicht mal im 24/7 Betrieb. Dämlich.

Gelegentliches Falten von sowieso laufenden Maschinen sollte imho eben gerade der Sinn der ganzen Chose sein. Soll ja jeder machen wie er mag, aber absichtlich HW "abnutzen" und viel Strom verbraten dafür ist mir eig. zu blöd. Gerade mit dem Satz "sie bräuchten jedes Futzelchen an Leistung" und in Wahrheit dann eig. doch nur Top-HW von extrem spendenwilligen Leuten, widerspricht man ja dieser PR-Floskel sofort. Ist ja so als ob Greenpeace die 5€ Baumpatenschaft ablehnt weil sie nur Waldbesitzer mit zig Hektar in Südamerika selbst als Spender in Betracht ziehen. Flott einige Ergebnisse, aber auch viele diese dafür langsamer, beides sollte einen Nutzen für sie haben, wenn sie nicht so seltsam in Eile wären. Was außer Corona war je wirklich eilig in der Forschung. Man will normalerweise Ergebnisse, je mehr desto besser. Wann ist eig. immer sekundär. Wir sind ja nicht in einem Batmanuniversum wo unser Held die Probe zu Alfred hochlädt und der sofort ein Antiserum aus dem Batcomputer pressen kann.


----------



## Skajaquada (9. September 2022)

Na das wird ja ein günstiges Faltevent. die 500.000 Punkte sollte sich wirklich jeder leisten können 
Hoffentlich bekommen wir trotzdem ein paar WUs zusammen.


----------



## Stefan84 (10. September 2022)

Ich bin grad am grübeln ob ich meinen Rechner jetzt schon mal laufen lasse (Warm-Up sozusagen), obwohl ich morgen früh für eine Woche in den Urlaub fahre 

Passieren sollte ja eigentlich nix, hab ihn ja schon mehrmals wochenlang durcharbeiten lassen (da allerdings noch mit älterer Hardware).


----------



## NiXoN (11. September 2022)

bin auf 8,2 Mio PPD gekommen, da ist was drin zur Faltwoche 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. September 2022)

Hab die defintive Strompreise 2023 bekommen:
Normaltarif ~32 Cent/kWh
Niedertarif ~25 Cent/kWh

Pro kWh sind es 7 Cent mehr ab nächstes Jahr.


----------



## NiXoN (13. September 2022)

🥳 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JayTea (13. September 2022)

@Stefan84 Ich würde es nicht machen. Falls was passiert, hast du mehrere Probleme. Unter anderem eines mit der Versicherung. 
Wir sind seit heute wieder zurück und die erste WU bereits wieder hochgeladen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. September 2022)

@Stefan84
Schönen Urlaub und übertreib es nicht > Extrem reicht 

Ich zumindest lasse meinen Faltserver immer durchfalten wenn ich in den Urlaub fahre.


----------



## Stefan84 (14. September 2022)

Hatte mich dann auch kurzfristig dagegen entschieden und doch entspannt losgefahren an die Küste 

Ab Montag früh bin ich dann auch wieder zurück, und dann reicht es ja immer noch wenn ich die Heizung dann anschmeiße.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (14. September 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (14. September 2022)

Kennt jemand FOLDING AT HOME IN THE DARK ??? Habs mal installiert. Schaut echt schick aus und ist sehr praktisch !


----------



## Skajaquada (14. September 2022)

Ja, nutze ich schon seit knappen 2 Jahren. Hat sich von einem kleinen Tool zu einer echt umfangreichen Datenbank entwickelt.


----------



## Nono15 (14. September 2022)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Kennt jemand FOLDING AT HOME IN THE DARK ??? Habs mal installiert. Schaut echt schick aus und ist sehr praktisch !


ich lass das beim falten seit gut über einem jahr immer mitlaufen, um die statistik dort zu füllen


----------



## NiXoN (15. September 2022)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Kennt jemand FOLDING AT HOME IN THE DARK ??? Habs mal installiert. Schaut echt schick aus und ist sehr praktisch !


hat mir Icke empfohlen, nutze ich auch (in MS Edge)

Leider kann man die Slots einzeln darin nicht regeln, oder hab ich da etwas übersehen?


----------



## Skajaquada (16. September 2022)

Nein, hast nix übersehen. Die Slots kann man nur über den Advanced Client steuern.


----------



## NiXoN (17. September 2022)

über HFM geht's auch


----------



## JayTea (18. September 2022)

Für mich kommt der Rückzug von evga aus dem GPU-Geschäft überraschend; für viele andere wahrscheinlich ebenfalls. 
Ich finde das sehr schade, sind doch sehr gute Karten die sie gebaut haben!


----------



## NiXoN (18. September 2022)

ich selbst habe dieses Jahr 2x EVGA 3070 XC3 fürs Falten gekauft und finde es wirklich nicht so toll, zumal EVGA auch mit den Umbauten auf Wakü recht kulant war.
Nicht schön, ich hab schon eine RTX 40x0 im Cluster gesehen 

Wird es wohl am Ende doch in Richtung Strix gehen, wobei die ja eine höhere Bauweise haben, was ja dann auch wieder (physische) Probleme  bringen könnte 🤐 

Schade. Die ganzen Jahre hatte ich AMD und konnte keine EVGA kaufen, jetzt hab ich (wegen der Falterei) tatsächlich mal das grüne Pferd in den Stall geholt (in Form von EVGA) und schon ist wieder aus. Kann man wohl nicht ändern, hätte ich wohl eher schonmal welche kaufen müssen 😇


----------



## sentinel1 (18. September 2022)

NVIDIA hat selbst alles übelst übertaktet, da blieb für EVGA nix mehr.
Die günstigste 3090 gab es mal für 1050€, die EVGA FTW3 1700€ ohne nennenswerte Mehrleistung, trotzdem Schade.
Der Trend geht (hoffentlich?) zum Green - PC, viel Leistung bei wenig Verbrauch, da passt EVGA nicht mehr so gut rein.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. September 2022)

Extrem schade, EVGA war für mich erste Wahl wenn es darum ging die Karte eh auf Wakü umzubauen.


----------



## brooker (18. September 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Extrem schade, EVGA war für mich erste Wahl wenn es darum ging die Karte eh auf Wakü umzubauen.


... in die "Nische" springt ein anderer Hersteller sicher rein. Bsp. Zotac hat heute bereits kein Siegel auf den Schrauben.


----------



## Stefan84 (18. September 2022)

So, zurück aus dem Urlaub, erholsam war es 

Aber was war das erste was mich erwartet zu Hause? Richtig, die Mieterhöhung wegen den Nebenkosten 
Und das wird nicht das letzte gewesen sein, die Erhöhung vom Strom müsste auch die nächsten Tage bei mir eintrudeln... Wenn das so weitergeht wird das wohl meine letzte Aktion gewesen sein


----------



## NiXoN (19. September 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> ... in die "Nische" springt ein anderer Hersteller sicher rein. Bsp. Zotac hat heute bereits kein Siegel auf den Schrauben.


aber für die Zotac muss man erstmal wieder einen Block finden. Na mal schauen, die ASUS ROG sind ja auch recht beliebt was Blöcke angeht.
Mal sehen was dieses Mal von AC & WC supportet wird.

BTT: ich hab eben mal aufs PCGH Team und auf Alzheimer geswitcht, dass ich das nicht aus irgendwelchen Gründen verpasse.
Passiert mir gern bei Geburtstagen: 3 Woche vorher weißt Du jeden Tag wann der ist und am richtigen Tag geht es dann einfach unter  
Das wollen wir ja dieses Mal nicht


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. September 2022)

Willkommen zurück @Stefan84


----------



## Stefan84 (19. September 2022)

Danke danke.
Einen Vorteil hat es: ich kann den Rechenknecht während der Faltaktion gleichzeitig als Heizung nehmen


----------



## NiXoN (19. September 2022)

also ich sitze hier neben dem offenen Case und es wird trotzdem nicht warm  
Irgendwie ist heute der Wurm drin

Immerhin heute schonmal meine 500.000 PTS (schonmal für Mi geübt  )


----------



## Apollo4244 (19. September 2022)

Aus gegebenem Anlass hab ich meine 6900XT zu Hause mal wieder für F@H im Einsatz.
Das hatte ich vor Monaten aufgegeben, da die abgelieferte PPD in keinem Verhältnis zur Rechenleistung stand.

Aber heute scheint hier alles durch die Decke zu gehen bei dem Kärtchen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sentinel1 (19. September 2022)

Erstmal entstauben, bevor losgeheizt wird .



Spoiler



"



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qfX8wYx4GJA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


"



Die Interverbindung war die letzten Tage ständig weg, im Ort sind viele Gehwege aufgerissen.


----------



## JayTea (19. September 2022)

@sentinel1 Habe zuerst einen Schreck wegen sich möglicherweise drehenden Lüftern bekommen!


Hier wird derzeit auch viel Glasfaserkabel verlegt.


----------



## kampfschaaaf (19. September 2022)

Apollo4244 schrieb:


> Aus gegebenem Anlass hab ich meine 6900XT zu Hause mal wieder für F@H im Einsatz.
> Das hatte ich vor Monaten aufgegeben, da die abgelieferte PPD in keinem Verhältnis zur Rechenleistung stand.
> 
> Aber heute scheint hier alles durch die Decke zu gehen bei dem Kärtchen:
> ...


Hai, vielleicht solltest Du noch auf Alzheimer umschalten? Aktuell faltest Du gegen Krebs, das ist super und ich unterstütze das; aktuell werden aber Alzheimer Bioplättchen verfaltet!
LG faltschaaaf


----------



## Skajaquada (19. September 2022)

Das ist reiner Zufall was man an WUs bekommt, die Auswahl hat tatsächlich kaum Auswirkungen darauf.


----------



## Apollo4244 (19. September 2022)

kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Hai, vielleicht solltest Du noch auf Alzheimer umschalten? Aktuell faltest Du gegen Krebs, das ist super und ich unterstütze das; aktuell werden aber Alzheimer Bioplättchen verfaltet!
> LG faltschaaaf


Ist ja eh eingestellt. Sieht man sogar auf dem kleinen großen Screenshot .
Es ist schon so wie @Skajaquada beschreibt. Man kriegt nicht immer nur das was eingestellt ist.

Leider hab ich heute sogar beobachtet, wie meine Falter bis zu mehreren Stunden gar keine Workunits bekommen haben. Hoffe mal es gibt keine großen Engpässe während der Faltwoche.
Normalerweise hab ich da recht wenig Einblick, da meine Haupt-Falter headless und oft monatelang unbeaufsichtigt laufen .


----------



## brooker (19. September 2022)

Apollo4244 schrieb:


> Normalerweise hab ich da recht wenig Einblick, da meine Haupt-Falter headless und oft monatelang unbeaufsichtigt laufen .



Das müsste man ändern!


----------



## Apollo4244 (20. September 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Das müsste man ändern!


Jaaa... ich muss da öfter mal einen Blick drauf werfen  .

Aber am liebsten ist es mir schon, wenn das Zeug einfach läuft, ohne dass ich viel machen muss.
Bisher klappts ja glücklicherweise ganz gut so .


----------



## JayTea (20. September 2022)

Bei mir gab es gestern früh auch Leerlauf...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. September 2022)

Ich scheine das WU-Loch gestern morgen nach der Log gut getroffen zu haben:
Die erste Titan hatte nicht mal drei Minuten nix zu tun und die Zweite hat eine 9min-Pause.


----------



## Skajaquada (21. September 2022)

Und da geht die PCGH ab   
Super, dass viele Leute nicht nur auf die 500k gehen und ruhig noch mal alles reinballern was geht!
Auf eine gute und pannenfreie Aktionswoche!

P.S.: plant jemand die Anschaffung einer 4090?


----------



## NiXoN (21. September 2022)

Skajaquada schrieb:


> P.S.: plant jemand die Anschaffung einer 4090?


also wo ich die Klötzer gestern gesehen hab  

Wird aber sicher auch seine Käufer finden, denn bekanntlich ist ja das bessere der Feind des guten 

Auch von mir viel Spaß beim Falten allerseits 👋


----------



## binär-11110110111 (21. September 2022)

Skajaquada schrieb:


> Und da geht die PCGH ab
> Super, dass viele Leute nicht nur auf die 500k gehen und ruhig noch mal alles reinballern was geht!
> Auf eine gute und pannenfreie Aktionswoche!
> 
> *P.S.: plant jemand die Anschaffung einer 4090?*


Ggf. unsere Oberbiene ...  Neee, keine Ahnung, aber eine 4050 könnte mir gefallen, wenn der Preis stimmt und die Welt dann noch existiert ---> HIER.


----------



## kampfschaaaf (21. September 2022)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Ggf. unsere Oberbiene ...  Neee, keine Ahnung, aber eine 4050 könnte mir gefallen, wenn der Preis stimmt und die Welt dann noch existiert ---> HIER.


Ja, übel! Sehr übel; das wird noch deutlich mehr Tote geben. Nach den Pseudoreferenden der zu annektierenden Gebiete, wird der Zar beim Angriff der UKR auf diese "Republiken", das als Angriff auf Russland sehen. Vor seinem Volk kann er dann die Generalmobilmachung rechtfertigen. Dann hat er nicht 300k mehr Soldaten, sondern 1000k Soldaten. Wenn er so viele unter Waffen hat, wird er auch nicht stoppen, wenn er Lemberg eingenommen hat.
Das alles wird sehr übel werden.


----------



## Skajaquada (21. September 2022)

Wenn ich die Bilder so sehe erinnert, mich das an die Irakische Nationalgarde....
Ich fürchte der Herr Zar überschätzt seine militärische Stärke und die Moral seiner Truppen deutlich.
1000k Soldaten helfen nix, wenn sie sich nicht niedermähen lassen wollen.
Und wehrtechnisch gesehen ist das schon ziemlich peinlich, was die russische Armee da abliefert.
Hoffen wir ihm ist die Welt doch wichtiger als seine Macht und sein Ego


----------



## kampfschaaaf (21. September 2022)

Ich heize mit ner 6800, ner 6900XT und ner RTX3080 12G wunderbar die Bude in der Übergangszeit...
Seltsam, ich dachte, die RTX würde stärker und effizienter abgehen, als meine 6900XT. Kommt wohl auf die Projekte an.


----------



## Skajaquada (21. September 2022)

Das wundert mich aber auch, im Durchschnitt sollte die 3080 noch deutlich performanter sein.
Meine 6900xt liegt knapp vor meiner 2080ti, die ist allerdings auch ein Golden Sample und deutlich besser als ihre Artgenossen.
Liegt mit Sicherheit nur an der WU, da sind manchmal echt harte Nüsse bei


----------



## Apollo4244 (22. September 2022)

Meine 6900XT liefert, seit ich sie die letzten Tage wieder im Einsatz habe, auch schön brav >6.000.000 ab.
Aber das sollte eine 3080 doch auch locker hinbekommen.
Sind vielleicht wirklich harte Nüsse .

Bei irgendeiner Treiberversion hat AMD aber unlängst schon irgendetwas 'repariert' - vielleicht find ich das noch schnell... ah hier V22.7.1 war das:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als ich Anfang des Jahres zuletzt probiert hatte, waren es noch maximal um die ~3.500.000. Das bringt selbst die 3060 Ti in meinem anderen Rechner.


----------



## Stefan84 (26. September 2022)

Die letzten beiden Tage habe ich offensichtlich eher "madige" WUs bekommen, wie man an meinem Verlauf erkennen kann 

Aber naja, muss ja trotzdem gefaltet werden


----------



## NiXoN (26. September 2022)

lieber Du als ich  

So richtig zufrieden bin ich auch nicht, aber ich denke die 500.000 hab ich bisher knapp erreicht , die anderen Mios sind Bonus


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (27. September 2022)

Grüß euch,
Lange ist es her möchte aber wieder unter die TOP500 der PCGH Com.
CPU Folding mit 5900XT sinnvoll?
Welcher Treiber für 6900XT?


----------



## binär-11110110111 (27. September 2022)

5900X (CPU) und 6900XT (GPU)  -Treiber wird aktuell der 22.8.1 empfohlen.


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (27. September 2022)

Danke, diese Übersichten habe ich auch schon gefunden, anscheinend macht die 6900XT in den letzten Wochen nicht mehr soviele PPD.
Sind noch immer  spezielle Settings nötig, aus Abschnitt 9 und 3 im " [HowTo] - Einrichtung eines FAH Clients "?


----------



## JayTea (27. September 2022)

MPH_the_Legend schrieb:


> Sind noch immer  spezielle Settings nötig, aus Abschnitt 9 und 3 im " [HowTo] - Einrichtung eines FAH Clients "?


Eher nicht. Bigadv ist nicht mehr, client type macht meine Wissens nach auch keinen Unterschied mehr... Außer halt so Sachen wie pause on start und next unit percentage die ganz nett sind.


----------



## Skajaquada (27. September 2022)

Im Endeffekt kannst du den 5900x auch sparen, das ist ziemlich ineffektiv. Und die 6900xt kommt dank der neuen Treiber schon ganz gut auf 5 Mio PPD. Von der Performance also einen Tick besser als eine 2080Ti.


----------



## NiXoN (27. September 2022)

Würde ich auch sagen, ich hab den Threadripper auch gestoppt. Leider kann man ja nicht messen ob es sich tatsächlich negativ auf die GPUs auswirkt, wenn die CPU mit faltet, auf Stromverbrauch und Wassertemp. hat es auf jeden Fall Einfluss.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (28. September 2022)

DAS war meine Faltwoche. Sofern der Statistik-Server alle Punkte berechnet hat, kam das dabei raus:

*12.284.973 *P


----------



## Stefan84 (28. September 2022)

Dieses Mal war es ziemlich schwankend was die WUs und die PPD angeht.
Von 2,3 Mio bis knapp 3,8 Mio PPD ist alles dabei, obwohl der Knecht 24/7 nix anderes gemacht hat...

Für die Verlosung müsste es grad so gereicht haben um teilnehmen zu können


----------



## NiXoN (28. September 2022)

also bei mir sieht es nicht verkehrt aus



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Könnten knapp 500.000 sein. :hust:
Kann mal jemand rechnen der das gut kann, bitte  ?

Im Ernst: es geht ja um eine gute Sache, da hilft ja jeder Punkt.


----------



## Stefan84 (28. September 2022)

@NiXoN 
Hab es für dich mal ausgerechnet, leider kommst du summa summarum "nur" auf 499.999,2763457  
Aber natürlich hast du Recht, nicht die ausgelobten Preise sind der Antrieb, sondern das Wissen "Gutes zu tun".


----------



## NiXoN (28. September 2022)

Stefan84 schrieb:


> Hab es für dich mal ausgerechnet,...


vielen Dank



Stefan84 schrieb:


> leider kommst du summa summarum "nur" auf 499.999,2763457


ich hatte es schon im Urin  
Ich wusste dass das Rot nichts Gutes heißen kann  



Stefan84 schrieb:


> Aber natürlich hast du Recht, nicht die ausgelobten Preise sind der Antrieb, sondern das Wissen "Gutes zu tun".


Aber weißt Du was besser ist als "viel Gutes"?
MEHR GUTES


----------



## Stefan84 (28. September 2022)

Ich denke mal ich werde die Woche noch durchziehen mit dem Proteine-verknoten, dann werde ich wohl ob der Kosten leider wieder etwas auf die Bremse treten müssen


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (28. September 2022)

AMD 22.9.1 als Treiber installiert, jetzt zieht die GPU die vollen 250 W. Nächstes Problem, das System geht ohne Grund einfach aus, lässt sich nicht starten ohne das Netzteil komplett vom Strom zunehmen, denke mein 650 W Netzteil mag die Spannungspitzen nicht. Bei 2380 MHz @1.0 V stürzt es nicht ab bzw. geht nicht in den Notaus. Mal schauen wie viele PPD damit möglich sind. 
Oder woran könnte der Notaus sonst kommen, CPU faltet ncht nur die 6900XT.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (28. September 2022)

Mein Netzteil hat nur 550 Watt und bedient 2 RTX 3050. Alle Zusatzstecker angeschlossen wie z.B. der "PCIE_PWR1" auf dem Mainboard (wenn vorhanden) ? Ansonsten wie von Dir beschrieben etwas limitiert laufen lassen. Ist dann halt so.


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (28. September 2022)

Jap alles angeschlossen, hab sonst keine Probleme in Games oder anderen Lasten wo CPU und GPU ausgelastet sind.
Gut ist dann halt so, 5 Mio PPD sind tz drinnen, bei ca. 200 W von der GPU


----------



## binär-11110110111 (28. September 2022)

Ist doch ein gutes Verhältnis !

Du: 200 Watt ---> 5,0 Mio PPD
Ich: 220 Watt ---> 2,6 Mio PPD


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (28. September 2022)

Ist es bei dir System Power ink. CPU etc. ?


----------



## binär-11110110111 (28. September 2022)

MPH_the_Legend schrieb:


> Ist es bei dir System Power ink. CPU etc. ?


Nein, nur die beiden GPUs - der Rest kommt noch oben drauf.


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (28. September 2022)

Ich hab eine Gesamtleistung von 350 W, bin gespannt, ich lass es mal paar Tage laufen


----------



## NiXoN (28. September 2022)

jetzt muss ich mal eine doofe Frage loswerden, vielleicht kann sie ja jemand beantworten:

ich hab im Luxx beide Signaturen, aber die haben unterschiedliche Angaben. Kann man das irgendwie einstellen (linke Seite, rechts passt ja.; Farben sind auch irgendwie random 🤔 )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (28. September 2022)

Ich fasse mich kurz:
Benutzer sind basierend auf der 24-Stunden-Durchschnittsproduktion farbcodiert.
Die Farbcodes lauten wie folgt: 0 / 1+ / 15k+ / 50k+ / 100k+ / 250k+ / 500k+ / 1M+ / 2M+
500k+ soll gelbbraun sein.


----------



## kampfschaaaf (28. September 2022)

Hab den letzten Falttag ganz verrafft und vorher finishen lassen... ich werde echt langsam alt...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. September 2022)

Update Balkonkraftwerk:
In zwei Wochen kann ich es endlich abholen. 

Heute Abend werde ich das letzte Mal Gratzen für eine gute Woche, morgen geht's in den Mopedurlaub nach Sardinien.


----------



## NiXoN (29. September 2022)

viel Spaß, Urlauber 👋

und wie war das mit "extrem reicht !!"?


----------



## Stefan84 (29. September 2022)

Das ist wieder mal typisch für mich:
Die Faltwoche ist genau EINEN TAG zu Ende, prompt erreich ich mit einer WU weniger am Tag einen neuen Höchststand an PPD


----------



## brooker (4. Oktober 2022)

NiXoN schrieb:


> jetzt muss ich mal eine doofe Frage loswerden, vielleicht kann sie ja jemand beantworten:
> 
> ich hab im Luxx beide Signaturen, aber die haben unterschiedliche Angaben. Kann man das irgendwie einstellen (linke Seite, rechts passt ja.; Farben sind auch irgendwie random 🤔 )
> 
> ...



... Lösung ist ganz einfach: beim Luxx nicht mehr falten!


----------



## NiXoN (4. Oktober 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> ... Lösung ist ganz einfach: beim Luxx nicht mehr falten!


sag das mal dem @Ickewars 
(weil wir nicht im Luxx-Team falten, aber im Luxx kann ich eine größere Sig hinterlegen, als hier)


----------



## NiXoN (6. Oktober 2022)

ich bin mal so egoistisch  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kampfschaaaf (6. Oktober 2022)

Manno...
unsere Aktionen zweimal im Jahr geraten immer mehr ins Hintertreffen und ernten kaum mehr Beachtung. Die guten  Anreize sind zwar durch den Sponsor gegeben;
dennoch hat die Main jetzt lediglich Sieger ausgegeben.
Super wäre eine Verlinkung oder der Schwanzvergleich der zur Aktion aktiven Falter in einer Art Ranking.
Ja, kannste gewinnen, wennde die paar Points gut und fehlerfrei erfaltet hast aber...
... trennt dann wenigstens den aktuellen Losentscheid von dem Schwanzvergleichsrankingdings - ganz salopp formuliert...

Ich hoffe, Ihr versteht ungefähr, was ich damit meine...
Die Erwähnung unserer Nicknames bei dieser Aktion machte mich schon froh und ist sicher motivierend für das Frühjahr gegen Krebs!


----------



## brooker (6. Oktober 2022)

@kampfschaaaf ... ich verstehe deine Anmerkung und wie du weisst, hatte wir das in der Vergangenheit auch bereits. Aufgrund der aktuellen Situation haben wir uns aber dagegen entschieden. Trotzdem nehme ich es mit auf und wir werden schauen, ob wir mit der nächsten Aktion im Februar eine "verträgliche" Darstellung für ein Ranking finden werden. Alter Scorer


----------



## binär-11110110111 (9. Oktober 2022)

Am 12 Oktober soll die Sperrfrist für die 4090 enden. Dann möchte jemand PPD posten.


----------



## sentinel1 (9. Oktober 2022)

Zum Thema Krebs:

Interessant finde ich, dass rein "vegane" sich eher ungesund in Bezug auf Krebsvorbeugung auswirkt -> https://www.krebsfalle.de/ketogeme-diaet-bei-der-krebsbekaempfung-teil-2


----------



## Nono15 (11. Oktober 2022)

sentinel1 schrieb:


> Zum Thema Krebs:
> 
> Interessant finde ich, dass rein "vegane" sich eher ungesund in Bezug auf Krebsvorbeugung auswirkt -> https://www.krebsfalle.de/ketogeme-diaet-bei-der-krebsbekaempfung-teil-2


Das steht in dem Abschnitt, in dem auf die "Gesundheitsrisiken" hingewiesen wird....
Lies Dir lieber mal die Bücher von Niko Rittenau durch oder den Artikel von Zentrum der Gersundheit, der genau das Gegenteil schreibt -> https://www.zentrum-der-gesundheit....rungs-tipps-bei-krebs/vegane-ernaehrung-krebs .
Ich leb seit 5 Jahren vernünftig vegan und brauch nix tierisches mehr, man muss halt *mit Verstand* an die Sache rangehen, _nicht alles glauben was man liest_ und auf seine Vitamine, Nährstoffe, Eiweis und auch auf den blöden Zucker achten (Falle "Fertigprodukte" beachten - egal ob vegan oder nicht), Blut- und Vitaminwerte sind seitdem saugut.
_Generell gilt aber: jede(r) soll das so machen, wie er/sie möchte. _


----------



## binär-11110110111 (11. Oktober 2022)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Am 12 Oktober soll die Sperrfrist für die 4090 enden. Dann möchte jemand PPD posten.


Sooooo, je nach Projekt zwischen 15-26 Millionen PPD !


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Oktober 2022)

Update Balkonkraftwerk:
Hab es heute nach einigen transportechnischen Schwierigkeiten (Firmenbus > Diesel und Kurzstrecke sag ich nur ) hab ich heute die Anlage abgeholt.
Wenn alles nach Plan läuft wird sie morgen montiert.


----------



## Schussmann (15. Oktober 2022)

@ A.Meier
meine 12 KW Anlage soll nun endlich am 26.10 aufs Dach kommen. Dann kann der Rechner am Tag die Stube heizen und Falten. Muss ich nur noch sehen das alles in den IoBroker kommt zum steuern > will nix Einspeisen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. Oktober 2022)

Update Balkonanlage:
Zumindest die Solarpanels hängen endlich, war aber ein Kampf den das mitgelieferte Montagematerial war einfach nicht zu gebrauchen (keine Ahnung wie man damit zwei 25kg Solarpanels hängend sicher montieren soll ) und ich bin dann selber kreativ geworden.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Oktober 2022)

Update Balkonkraftwerk:
Anlage ist jetzt montiert und verkabelt   
Müsste nur noch den Stecker in die Außensteckdose stecken aber es mir jetzt zu spät da ich auch noch den WLAN-Netzwerkzugang konfigurieren müsste (Anleitung nur in Englisch) und wirklich testen im Dunkeln wird schwierig. 

Hier mal zwei Fotos davon:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine selbstkonstruierte Halter (pro Solarpanel 4 Stück):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist eine reine Klemmhalterung damit es spurlos rückbaubar ist.


----------



## NiXoN (18. Oktober 2022)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch 

Viel Spaß und maximale Erträge wünsche ich


----------



## HisN (19. Oktober 2022)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Am 12 Oktober soll die Sperrfrist für die 4090 enden. Dann möchte jemand PPD posten.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## voodoman (19. Oktober 2022)

2,7 GHz bei 42 % TDP und dann trotzdem 18 Mio. aus dem Ärmel schütteln ist schon fett!


----------



## HisN (19. Oktober 2022)

Karte läuft UV zum falten. Haut auch so genug raus, und bleibt dabei absolut kühl, sogar unter Luft. Das ist echt der Hammer.


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (19. Oktober 2022)

Ich sitz hier mit meiner 6900XT mit 250 W und 5 Mio PPD, wären da nur nicht die 2k €


----------



## binär-11110110111 (20. Oktober 2022)

HisN schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


WOW, dann immer schön die Tabelle FÜTTERN !


----------



## binär-11110110111 (21. Oktober 2022)

Hurra ! Ich bin 50 geworden !!! 

Der paradoxe Vorteil ist, daß ich mit der Zeit immer jünger werde.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Oktober 2022)

Update Balkonkraftwerk:
Heute Mittag bin aufgrund eines frühen Feierabends (Nachmittag Firmenausflug OLMA St.Gallen) endlich dazugekommen das WLAN mit der Protokolierung der Anlage einzurichten.
Problem war dass die Anlage nur einschaltet wenn die 220V + Strom von der Solarpanels anliegen:
Dadurch dass ich erst gegen 18Uhr heimkam, war es einfach nicht mehr lange genug hell draussen um alles einzurichten. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Heute war ein Regentag mit bescheidener Ausbeute.

Am Mittwoch war ja schönes Wetter und gemäss dem Protokoll im Wechselrichter müssen es da 3,1kWh gewesen sein.


----------



## Stefan84 (21. Oktober 2022)

Spoiler






HisN schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






Und meine 3060Ti so: uuuuund tschüss, ich bin raus 
18 Mille bei der Leistungsaufnahme ist ne Ansage... Kann mir mal wer 2000 Teuros borgen?


----------



## binär-11110110111 (5. November 2022)

Na DAS nenn' ich doch mal einen Aufstieg (Hitmann):


----------



## sentinel1 (7. November 2022)

Die Masche von banano.cc würde sicherlich mehr User zum Falten anlocken, also ein Meilenstein würde eine (zufällige) Trophäe generieren welche als Besitztum gehandelt werden dürfte oder so ähnlich?
Ob Glücksspielsucht zum Bekämpfen von anderen Krankheiten der richtige Weg ist.

Mit dem Mon[key] ( einmaliges zufälliges Cartoon Affenbild aus einer Hashfolge) ist man auch schön anonym.

Alles falsch: Es ist eine "gute" Kryptowährung .

Egal: Die Punkte paasen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. November 2022)

Update Balkonkraftwerk:
Das ich in der kühleren Jahreshälfte auf den Solarpanels Verschatung haben werde, wusste ich aber nicht ab wann> ist ab der 3. oder 4. Oktoberwoche der Fall (3. Oktoberwoche war durchgehend schlechtes Wetter) und leider schon kurz vor dem Mittag (kurz vor dem Schatten kommen 570W von der Anlage).
Trotzallem bin ich doch gestern auf knappe 2kWh gekommen.

In der APP sieht dass dann immer so makaber aus wenn der Schatten kommt: Panel 1 280W und Panel 2 nur 60W. 

Letzte Woche hab ich noch die Halterung der Solarpanels überarbeitet da es sich der Rahmen an der einen Stelle leicht verzogen hat (hab die Schrauben da zu fest angezogen ). Kann jetzt nicht mehr passieren und bei der Gelegenheit habe ich die Panels ganz leicht angewickelt, sind zwar nur ~2,5° (mehr geht aus optischen Gründen nicht) aber immerhin.


----------



## JayTea (11. November 2022)

Hallo Mitfalter!
Meine erste WU erfaltete ich 2015 noch in einem anderen Team,  bis ich dann anderthalb Jahre später für #70335 die erste WU abgeliefert habe, weil hier einfach mehr los war in Sachen Teamgeist und gegenseitigem Austausch.
In der Zeit erfolgten ein paar Umbauten am PC sowie ein paar FoPaSa-GPUs (GTX 950?, GTX 1080, GTX 1660) und zuletzt das Falten unter Linux. Bis auf einen Umzug und wenige Tage Urlaub war ich 24/7 mit dabei, bei den Aktionswochen sowieso und hatte zwei mal das Glück beim Gewinnspiel abzustauben!  
In der Zeit hat sich  auch privat einiges getan und demnächst passt das Falten  aus persönlichen Gründen einfach nicht mehr. Keine Bedenken, es handelt sich um nichts schlimmes!   Die gestiegenen Preise tun ihr übriges...
Daher werde ich auf unbestimmte Zeit beim aktiven Falten aussetzen, gleichzeitig aber zusehen, dass ich durchs Lesen hier im Forum thematisch dranbleibe!


----------



## Bumblebee (11. November 2022)

Alter Falter - du wirst uns fehlen
Machs also besser als gut und denk daran - du darfst nicht nur lesen; auch *schreiben* ist erlaubt


----------



## brooker (11. November 2022)

@JayTea ... haste mal nen Tempo? Kann und möchte mich der Biene nur anschließen! Aber, ontop möchte ich mich bei dir wirklich herzlich für die rege Unterstützung bei der Organisation von so einigen Falt-Events bedanken. Alleine hätte ich es so nie hinbekommen! Steckt ja doch jedes Mal viel Aufwand hinter.
Alles Gute für Dich und die Familie!


----------



## sentinel1 (30. November 2022)

Respekt an Hitmann für die super Newcomer - Performance.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (30. November 2022)

Off-Topic: Welches Programm hat nun Recht ?

HD-Tune natürlich. Toter geht es nicht. 

PS: Ich frage Morgen mal Linux, bin neugierig. Weil "Zugriff" ist ja vorhanden...


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Dezember 2022)

Scheiiii...benkleister - das ist brutal


----------



## binär-11110110111 (1. Dezember 2022)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Scheiiii...benkleister - das ist brutal


Soooo, habs am Linux Laptop mit angeklemmt - Schon bei Start erfolgt diese Meldung:
hard disk locked - enter password

PS: Via USB wird ein CRC Fehler erzeugt, via SATA wird die HDD gar nicht erst aufgelistet (win 10).

R.I.P ??? ... denke ich.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Dezember 2022)

Ich finde 6'700 Betriebsstunden schon sehr mager bis zum Ausfall.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Dezember 2022)

@binär-11110110111 
Mir ist über Nacht noch was in den Sinn gekommen:
Vor Jahren hatte ich das selbe Problem mit der einen HDD die ich für die Videobearbeitung benutze auch mal, hab ich damals mit den Windows-Bordmitteln die Partition gelöscht und neu erstellt + vollständig Formatiert (keine Schnellformatierung > die HDD läuft bis heute und hat gemäss Betriebstundenzähler 40'000h drauf.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (2. Dezember 2022)

Hab inzwischen alles durch, auch GParted. Ich bekomme keinen Zugriff bzw. die HDD wird gar nicht mehr aufgelistet. DISKPART, CHKDSK - kein Zugriff möglich.

PS: HDD ist Baujahr 2013 und wurde zum Glück nur für die Auslagerung benutzt. Wichtige Daten sind nicht dabei. Hier setze ich auf Redundanz.

PS 2: Habs am Fernseher angeschlossen, HDD wird mit 0Mb "erkannt". Formatierung startet, bricht aber nach ein paar Sekunden ab.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Dezember 2022)

Dann wird sie wohl das zeitliche gesegnet haben.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (2. Dezember 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Dann wird sie wohl das zeitliche gesegnet haben.


Hab zum Schluß noch ALLE verfügbaren Optionen von TestDisk ausprobiert. Cylinder Read Error liegt bei 100%. Das war's, bin durch.

OFF-Topic Ende.


----------



## sentinel1 (5. Dezember 2022)

Derzeit gibt es nix 


Spoiler



"19:42:13:WU00:FS01:Connecting to assign1.foldingathome.org:80 19:42:14:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from 'assign1.foldingathome.org:80': No WUs available for this configuration 19:42:14:WU00:FS01:Connecting to assign2.foldingathome.org:80 19:42:14:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from 'assign2.foldingathome.org:80': No WUs available for this configuration 19:42:14:WU00:FS01:Connecting to assign3.foldingathome.org:80 19:42:15:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from 'assign3.foldingathome.org:80': No WUs available for this configuration 19:42:15:WU00:FS01:Connecting to assign4.foldingathome.org:80 19:42:15:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from 'assign4.foldingathome.org:80': No WUs available for this configuration 19:42:15:ERROR:WU00:FS01:Exception: Could not get an assignment 19:42:15:6:127.0.0.1:New Web session 19:43:13:WU00:FS01:Connecting to assign1.foldingathome.org:80 19:43:14:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from 'assign1.foldingathome.org:80': No WUs available for this configuration 19:43:14:WU00:FS01:Connecting to assign2.foldingathome.org:80 19:43:14:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from 'assign2.foldingathome.org:80': No WUs available for this configuration 19:43:14:WU00:FS01:Connecting to assign3.foldingathome.org:80 19:43:15:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from 'assign3.foldingathome.org:80': No WUs available for this configuration 19:43:15:WU00:FS01:Connecting to assign4.foldingathome.org:80 19:43:15:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from 'assign4.foldingathome.org:80': No WUs available for this configuration 19:43:15:ERROR:WU00:FS01:Exception: Could not get an assignment 19:44:51:WU00:FS01:Connecting to assign1.foldingathome.org:80 19:44:51:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from 'assign1.foldingathome.org:80': No WUs available for this configuration 19:44:51:WU00:FS01:Connecting to assign2.foldingathome.org:80 19:44:52:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from 'assign2.foldingathome.org:80': No WUs available for this configuration 19:44:52:WU00:FS01:Connecting to assign3.foldingathome.org:80 19:44:53:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from 'assign3.foldingathome.org:80': No WUs available for this configuration 19:44:53:WU00:FS01:Connecting to assign4.foldingathome.org:80 19:44:53:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from 'assign4.foldingathome.org:80': No WUs available for this configuration 19:44:53:ERROR:WU00:FS01:Exception: Could not get an assignment"


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Dezember 2022)

Kann ich nicht bestätigen, denn meine beide Titans falten. 

Nachtrag:
Vor 10min wurde problemlos eine neue WU geholt.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (13. Dezember 2022)

Moin, bin für ein paar Tage raus, da sich die Pumpe meiner AIO-WaKü anhört wie ne Bohrmaschine. Zum Glück hab ich noch Garantie. System läuft derzeit passiv (ohne Pumpe, aber mit Lüfter). Umbau mit/auf einen be quiet! Shadow Rock Slim 2 mache ich die Tage, da ich dafür alles auseinandernehmen muß. Der Umtausch der WaKü wird wohl ne Weile dauern. Nun "gut", bis zum Wochenende ... ggf.


----------



## JayTea (13. Dezember 2022)

Mist, was hast du für eine AiO?
So ganz ohne Pumpe? Ohne Lüfter okay aber wenn da gar nichts umgewälzt wird, finde ich das "schwierig"...!??
Viel Erfolg! 💪🏼


----------



## binär-11110110111 (13. Dezember 2022)

JayTea schrieb:


> Mist, was hast du für eine AiO?
> So ganz ohne Pumpe? Ohne Lüfter okay aber wenn da gar nichts umgewälzt wird, finde ich das "schwierig"...!??
> Viel Erfolg! 💪🏼


 ARCTIC Liquid Freezer II 120. Für Office und Internet reicht das. Komme nur selten auf +40 Grad. Für einen 11600K ist das nix. Hier hilft auch etwas die Physik (Heizungskreislauf ohne Pumpe geht auch, nur nicht so gut).


----------



## JayTea (14. Dezember 2022)

Ah okay, du setzt auf Konvektion oder wie das da noch gleich heißt. Na wenns denn funktioniert...
Erinnerte mich nichtsdestoweniger an einen Fall eines Freundes, der seinerzeit vergessen hatte die Pumpe an den Strom anzuschließen. Das war allerdings zu Zeiten von P4/Northwood oder Prescott (?) und ersten Customloops, damals noch mit 230 V Eheim Pumpe. Ihm hatte es daraufhin den CPU-Kühler geschrottet, weil er lokal zu heiß wurde und sich daraufhin der Deckel des Kühlers verzogen/verformt hatte.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (15. Dezember 2022)

Umbau auf den Luftkühler abgeschlossen. Ich muß sagen, daß dieser genau so gut kühlt und dabei sogar leiser ist - interessant. Vermutlich hatte die AIO von Anfang an eine Macke ... 

Die WaKü kann man auf zwei Arten anschließen:
1. Luft und Pumpe am CPU-FAN - dann regeln sich Pumpe und Lüfter zusammen, oder ...
2. Pumpe am Pump_FAN und Lüfter am CPU_FAN. So hab ich es gemacht. Hierbei kann separat geregelt werden.

Wie dem auch sei, Retoure geht heute oder morgen raus. Arctic hatte sich auch schon bei mir gemeldet...


----------



## JayTea (15. Dezember 2022)

Wundert mich jetzt nicht allzu sehr mit der gleichen Kühlleistung. Schließlich ist die Radiatorfläche ja ähnlich zu der Fläche des Luftkühlers, Daher verstehe ich den Sinn bei den ganzen kleinen AiO überhaupt nicht!?


----------



## binär-11110110111 (15. Dezember 2022)

JayTea schrieb:


> Wundert mich jetzt nicht allzu sehr mit der gleichen Kühlleistung. Schließlich ist die Radiatorfläche ja ähnlich zu der Fläche des Luftkühlers, Daher verstehe ich den Sinn bei den ganzen kleinen AiO überhaupt nicht!?


Darum werde ich den be quiet! Shadow Rock Slim 2 auch bis auf Weiteres drauf lassen. Der Umbau hat lang genug gedauert und die WUs können ebenfalls wie gewohnt (leise und kühl) bearbeitet werden. Je nachdem was mir Arctic (neu?) schickt, werde ich die AiO zum Marktplatz rüberschieben, weil ... brauche ich so definitiv nicht.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. Dezember 2022)

AiO sind im Vergleich zu einer richtigen WaKü und ordentlichen Ludrkühlern nicht mehr als eine Spielerei.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (15. Dezember 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> AiO sind im Vergleich zu einer richtigen WaKü und ordentlichen Ludrkühlern nicht mehr als eine Spielerei.


Ein 120er offensichtlich, aber eine AIO 360mm ist einer Luftkühlung schon überlegen, vor allem bei dicken CPUs - dennoch kein Vergleich zu einer Custom-WaKü - das stimmt schon.


----------



## NiXoN (16. Dezember 2022)

JayTea schrieb:


> Wundert mich jetzt nicht allzu sehr mit der gleichen Kühlleistung. Schließlich ist die Radiatorfläche ja ähnlich zu der Fläche des Luftkühlers, Daher verstehe ich den Sinn bei den ganzen kleinen AiO überhaupt nicht!?


wenn man keinen Platz für nen ordentlichen Luftkühler hat gehen sicher auch die kleinen AIOs klar, aber ansonsten sind sie nur ne zusätzliche Lärm-/Fehlerquelle


----------



## JayTea (16. Dezember 2022)

Ja gut, ok. Die Problematik ist mir gänzlich unbekannt. Nutze seit >16 (?) Jahren denselben BigTower (damals war der Name ja tatsächlich noch Programm) und habe noch zwei Miditower, die aber ebenfalls schon älter sind. Die kleinen Dinger von heute kenne ich nicht. Bei mir gehört das NT noch "oben links" in die Ecke und nicht auf den Boden.


----------



## brooker (24. Dezember 2022)

... die Zeit, sie rennt, 
und wer nicht aufpasst verpennt,
die all zu schöne Weihnachtszeit!

Ich wünsche Euch eine fröhliche und besinnliche Weihnachtszeit im Kreise Euer Lieben. Lasst es euch gut gehn!

Grüße 
brooker


----------



## NiXoN (24. Dezember 2022)

vielen Dank und auch von mir alles Gute, einen fleißigen Weihnachtsmann und ein paar erholsame Tage  🎅
[Update: oder Weihnachtsfrau 🤶  ]


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Dezember 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Dezember 2022)

Auch von mir die besten Wünsche an euch alle


----------



## ursmii (31. Dezember 2022)

liebe falter
es ist zeit sich vom mitfalten zurück zu ziehen.  
aus diversen gründen will und kann ich die 8500kWh nicht mehr verantworten resp mit den neuen stromtarifen finanzieren, auch wenn hier immer für eherne ziele geworben wird.
drei jahre hab ich mitgefaltet und 27,988 WUs berechnet.
ich  werde hier still mitlesen  und wünsche euch allen weiterhin "gut falt" und en guete rutsch is 2023.


----------



## NiXoN (31. Dezember 2022)

Das ist natürlich sehr schade, aber ich denke für jeden nachvollziehbar.
Die Leistung welche Du bisher erbracht hast ist ja aber auch eine sehr beachtliche, von daher sage ich mal stellvertretend sowas wie: "vielen Dank für Deinen Beitrag am Team und vielleicht ergibt es sich ja mal wieder"




ursmii schrieb:


> wünsche euch allen weiterhin "gut falt" und en guete rutsch is 2023.


ich schließe mit diesen Glückwünschen an und wünsche natürlich auch Dir, sowie allen anderen hier, eine schöne Feier und einen super Start in ein noch besseres Jahr 2023 👋


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. Dezember 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Januar 2023)

ursmii schrieb:


> liebe falter
> es ist zeit sich vom mitfalten zurück zu ziehen.
> aus diversen gründen will und kann ich die 8500kWh nicht mehr verantworten resp mit den neuen stromtarifen finanzieren, auch wenn hier immer für eherne ziele geworben wird.
> drei jahre hab ich mitgefaltet und 27,988 WUs berechnet.
> ich  werde hier still mitlesen  und wünsche euch allen weiterhin "gut falt" und en guete rutsch is 2023.


Das ist natürlich sehr schade - aber gut nachvollziehbar
Auch ich werde - gezwungenermassen - meine Faltleistung nach unten anpassen müssen

Ich danke dir für deine Beiträge und "häbs guet" 
An alle meine besten Wünsche fürs 2023


----------



## brooker (3. Januar 2023)

ursmii schrieb:


> liebe falter
> es ist zeit sich vom Mitfalten zurück zu ziehen ... drei Jahre hab ich mitgefaltet und 27,988 WUs berechnet.
> ich  werde hier still Mitlesen  und wünsche euch allen weiterhin "gut falt" und en guete rutsch is 2023.



Hab vielen Dank für deinen Einsatz, die Unterstützung und Beiträge! Davon lebt das Team 70335. Und es freut mich, dass du uns weiterhin im Auge behältst! 

---------

Ich möchte mit Bezug auf die üblicherweise im Februar stattfindene Aktion "Gamer folgen gegen den Krebs" einmal eure Meinung erfragen:

Sollte die Aktion aufgrund der Strompreise aussetzen?

Oder sollte sie mit Blick auf die noch wie vor bestehende Notwendigkeit der Krebsforschung aufrechterhalten werden?

Danke für Eure Rückmeldung.

Gruß 
brooker


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Januar 2023)

brooker schrieb:


> Ich möchte mit Bezug auf die üblicherweise im Februar stattfindene Aktion "Gamer folgen gegen den Krebs" einmal eure Meinung erfragen:
> 
> Sollte die Aktion aufgrund der Strompreise aussetzen?
> 
> ...


Ich bin klar *für* die Aktion
Natürlich werden wir (leider) keine neuen Rekorde aufstellen - den Strompreisen sei "Dank"
Aber - wie die alte Regel besagt - "auch Kleinvieh macht Mist"

Und natürlich wollen wir unser "All-time-Motto" nicht vergessen

*Jeder so viel wie er kann und will*


----------



## NiXoN (3. Januar 2023)

brooker schrieb:


> Ich möchte mit Bezug auf die üblicherweise im Februar stattfindene Aktion "Gamer folgen gegen den Krebs" einmal eure Meinung erfragen:
> 
> Sollte die Aktion aufgrund der Strompreise aussetzen?
> 
> Oder sollte sie mit Blick auf die noch wie vor bestehende Notwendigkeit der Krebsforschung aufrechterhalten werden?


Moin.

Ich bin auch ganz klar dafür.
Wer helfen will der kann dies tun und wem die Strompreise einen Riegel vorschieben der kann es leider nicht.
Ich denke auch dass es keine Rekorde werden, aber ich würde schon vermuten dass einige hier nochmal 'mobilisieren' werden. Ich selbst falte ja auch hauptsächlich für ein anderes Team, aber wäre für die Aktion auch wieder hier mit dabei.
Das könnte zum Beispiel ja auch auf @Ickewars und @mArkus_1 zutreffen, mit denen ich ja sonst im Team falte



Bumblebee schrieb:


> *Jeder so viel wie er kann und will*


genau so sehe ich das auch und so eine Aktion spornt schon nochmal zusätzlich an



Bumblebee schrieb:


> "auch Kleinvieh macht Mist"


auch da stimme ich Dir voll zu


----------



## HisN (3. Januar 2023)

Wenn Sonne da und Solar brummt wird gefaltet, wenn nicht … dann nicht.
Da wird schon jeder seinen Weg finden.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (3. Januar 2023)

Ganz klar JA !

Wie eigentlich schon immer im Rahmen der finanziellen Möglichkeiten. Auch ich habe zum Jahreswechsel meine Faltleistung halbiert, geht leider nicht mehr anders. Inwieweit ich im Februar hochfahre, kann ich derzeit nur monatlich entscheiden.

Bei der Aktion geht es ja nicht nur um die Dauerfalter, sondern auch darum, Inaktive und Neufalter (für die Woche) zu gewinnen. Die Kosten sind dann überschaubar. Jede(r) so, wie er/sie es möchte und kann.


----------



## Nono15 (4. Januar 2023)

Moinsen 😊
Ich werde wohl auch mit am Start sein, allerdings mit sehr stark ausgedünntem Einsatz und wohl max 2-3 WU´s / Tag mit meiner RX 6800XT, die kleine GTX1060 ist in Faltrente und arbeitet nur noch als Office-Lösung.
Mein Stromanbieter hat um die 18,5 Cent/kwh erhöht um ganz knapp unter die 40cent-Grenze zu kommen und den Abschlag gleich mal um 100 Euro hochgesetzt 🤮Die Miete ging auch hoch zum 01.01.  - da mussten wir schon zeitig entscheiden, wo wir einsparen.
Aber a bissl was geht immer zu den Faltwochen ❤️👍


----------



## Ickewars (Samstag um 15:09)

brooker schrieb:


> Sollte die Aktion aufgrund der Strompreise aussetzen?


Nö, auch wenn es sicherlich etwas weniger als vor der Strompreissteigerung wird, ist alles besser als nix  ...


NiXoN schrieb:


> Das könnte zum Beispiel ja auch auf @Ickewars und @mArkus_1 zutreffen, mit denen ich ja sonst im Team falte


Also ich bin sehr gerne auch wieder mit dabei


----------



## NiXoN (Samstag um 15:19)

Ickewars schrieb:


> Also ich bin sehr gerne auch wieder mit dabei


na das will ich Dir auch geraten haben, wie stünde ich denn hier sonst da


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (Gestern um 14:53)

Hat schon jemand die Faltleistung einer 4070 Ti getestet?


----------



## NiXoN (Gestern um 15:09)

also in der DB ist noch keine enthalten


----------



## brooker (Gestern um 18:26)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand die Faltleistung einer 4070 Ti getestet?



... leider nein, auf Grund fehlender Verfügung.

@PCGH_Thilo ... vielleicht hat der Meister himself Ambitionen diese Frage zu erörtern? 

---------

... bitte so viel wie möglich liken, damit steigt die Chance:



			https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/threads/offenes-ohr-welche-themen-wuenscht-ihr-euch-fuer-die-naechste-pcgh-ausgabe.89015/post-11202946


----------

